# Bimbos unite!



## Sanayhs (May 12, 2008)

Hey, the bimbo chatter could only go so far without getting its own thread, right? So, I figured, why not start one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hurray bimbos!!

So, if you're wondering about how the bimbo thing came about, here's the original story as posted in the dazzleglass discussion thread: My friend and I went to our local MAC when we were in the mall last night. The MAs were bored and played with makeup on us, including putting dazzleglass on each of us. My friend hated it! She found it far too glittery and declared that glitter is for bimbos and little kids. I was terribly amused and simply had to share. 

Keep in mind, this is not meant to be offensive, it's a silly comment from one girl that I (and several others) have found to be amusing. As such, we are here to unite in bimbo pride! 

Elegant-one has been keeping a list of herself and the other bimbos and it is as follows: Susanne & Audrey, adds clslvr6spd & lahdeedah & now KikiB & coachkittenn & stv578 & krasevayadancer & clotheswhore & warm-toned Bimbo Winthrop44 & darkishstar who is no longer a kid & vcanady & first boy Bimbo, Malcolm the cat & now M.A.C. head. Glam8babe, divinity, nikki.

And, again, HURRAY BIMBOS!


----------



## Susanne (May 12, 2008)

bimbos. Here I am!!


----------



## elegant-one (May 12, 2008)

Joining the ranks of Official fellow Dazzleglass - glitter loving Bimbos

You should post your original story & then the list on page 26


----------



## Susanne (May 12, 2008)

It is glittering? It is senseless? I want it!


----------



## clslvr6spd (May 12, 2008)

I am here...lol.


----------



## elegant-one (May 12, 2008)

Audrey should post a picture of Malcolm with his Dazzleglass goo hair, the official Boy Bimbo mascot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was wondering if his hair resembled "What About Mary" (if you guys saw that flick) hahaha


----------



## Susanne (May 12, 2008)

Please feel free to join us:

elegant-one campaign manager
Susanne Secretary
Audrey vice president
clslvr6spd
lahdeedah
KikiB artist coordinator
coachkittenn 
stv578 
krasevayadancer  President of the bimbos
clotheswhore
Winthrop44 
darkishstar
vcanady 
first boy Bimbo, Malcolm the cat 
M.A.C. head.
glam8babe
Divinity 
Nikki
alwaysbella
purrtykitty Treasurer
TamEva Le Fay Queen of the bimbos
sweetie0176
sanayhs chief of state
KAIA
couturesista
Kobri
KTB
Fairybelle
benzito_714
S.S.Black Orchid
amelia.jayde
CantAffordMAC "stinky bimbo"
rbella
greeneyes81
121784
hotmodelchic
nunu
xoxprincessx0x
Girl about town
cinnybuns
Pink Xenomorph
MsButterfli  
Lori_Renee 
BadBadGirl
ILoveMacMakeup
M.A.C._Addiction
aimee
babyjazy21
Mizz.Yasmine
nelyanaphonexia
ColorMeMac
andreacvbb 
Trammie
jenntoz
EllieFerris
panther27
BaDKiTTy69
capmorlovesmac
MzzRach
kayteuk
ashley8119
chirufus
QueenEmB
SparklingMissy
Yagmur
OfficerJenny
Miss QQ
PinkPrincess
Heiaken
Holy Rapture
genduk26
Aremisia
Okami08
lollipop_lovin
Nzsallyb
AmiS4ys
InspiredBlue
s_lost
LMD84

Specktra bimbos are intelligent, strong, interesting... and have a love for everything sparkly and pretty and *pink*!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_



_


----------



## Sanayhs (May 12, 2008)

Updated the first post with the story and list!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (May 12, 2008)

w00t.


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Audrey should post a picture of Malcolm with his Dazzleglass goo hair, the official Boy Bimbo mascot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was wondering if his hair resembled "What About Mary" (if you guys saw that flick) hahaha_

 





 "What about Malcolm" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OMG it is a riot!  I have been chasing him around with the camera, trying to get a shot of him.  It is driving him nuts having the goo in his fur, that he can't reach, and he has now enlisted the help of one of our other cats to  get it off of him. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  He does send along his thanks and takes pride in being the first boy, and mascot of the bimbo club.


----------



## glam8babe (May 12, 2008)

im a bimbo


----------



## Susanne (May 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_im a bimbo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I added you to the list!


----------



## Divinity (May 12, 2008)

If it's got glitter, I GOTTA have it!!!  I'm a Bimbo loud and proud!!


----------



## nikki (May 12, 2008)

If it is shiny and sparkly---it's mine!!!


----------



## elegant-one (May 12, 2008)

In honor of this Official Bimbo thread, my hubby thought this new avatar would be funny.

*note, this is NOT me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* its the Planter's Peanut Unibrow Chic

HAHAHA - I just read through the thread - you gals are hilarious


----------



## elegant-one (May 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_





 "What about Malcolm" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OMG it is a riot!  I have been chasing him around with the camera, trying to get a shot of him.  It is driving him nuts having the goo in his fur, that he can't reach, and he has now enlisted the help of one of our other cats to  get it off of him. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  He does send along his thanks and takes pride in being the first boy, and mascot of the bimbo club. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 








Audrey, i'm losing it


----------



## Sanayhs (May 12, 2008)

Glam8babe, Divinity and Nikki have all been added to the bimbo list! Elegant-one, that display picture is oh so sexy.


----------



## Sanayhs (May 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_





 "What about Malcolm" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OMG it is a riot!  I have been chasing him around with the camera, trying to get a shot of him.  It is driving him nuts having the goo in his fur, that he can't reach, and he has now enlisted the help of one of our other cats to  get it off of him. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  He does send along his thanks and takes pride in being the first boy, and mascot of the bimbo club. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Poor Malcolm! At least he has another cat to help.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 12, 2008)

Ladies, I am cracking up, this is sooo hilarious! Elegant one, i love the transition from hepburn to planter's peanut girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Funny thing is, this is probably partly an addicted to the color discussions thread too. Who else but us would create a dazzleglass sparkle lovin' bimbo's club! I <3 all of you!


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_





 "What about Malcolm" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OMG it is a riot!  I have been chasing him around with the camera, trying to get a shot of him.  It is driving him nuts having the goo in his fur, that he can't reach, and he has now enlisted the help of one of our other cats to  get it off of him. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  He does send along his thanks and takes pride in being the first boy, and mascot of the bimbo club. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank goodness it was your Baby Sparks and not the smelly one...or he might not have gotten help so easily! We need that picture!


----------



## elegant-one (May 12, 2008)

Krasevayadancer has been voted the Official President of the Bimbo Club!

That last picture I just saw in your FOTD with Steppin Out on your lips...so darn PRETTY, it should be the Official Bimbo Club Seal


----------



## Susanne (May 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_In honor of this Official Bimbo thread, my hubby thought this new avatar would be funny.

*note, this is NOT me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* its the Planter's Peanut Unibrow Chic

HAHAHA - I just read through the thread - you gals are hilarious_

 
LOL I was just wondering about your new avatar! Greetings to your hubby!


----------



## Susanne (May 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Krasevayadancer has been voted the Official President of the Bimbo Club!_

 





Sigh... Love being here!


----------



## elegant-one (May 12, 2008)

^^^Me too! You have to take time to laugh in life regardless of the things we all struggle through 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This has been so much fun for me.


----------



## SuSana (May 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_In honor of this Official Bimbo thread, my hubby thought this new avatar would be funny.

*note, this is NOT me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* its the Planter's Peanut Unibrow Chic

HAHAHA - I just read through the thread - you gals are hilarious_

 
My cousin is in that commercial!


----------



## elegant-one (May 12, 2008)

^^^Really??? Wow


----------



## alwaysbella (May 12, 2008)

ahem....i cant hide it anymore.....IM A BIMBO!!!!


----------



## elegant-one (May 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alwaysbella* 

 
_ahem....i cant hide it anymore.....IM A BIMBO!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

HAHAHAHAHAHA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Susanne, add her to the Official list


----------



## Susanne (May 12, 2008)

Done.


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 12, 2008)

Ok seriously girls, my sides hurt from laughing so hard.  Between you girls and this thread, Malcolm and his hair problems and the this show my little boy is watching on TV, I almost can't stand it.  

Ok, first the cat.  Have you ever given a dog a peanut butter jar and let them lick it?  You know how they just sit and lick the air cause they can't figure out how to deal with texture of the peanut butter?  Well, that is exactly what my little Sabrina is doing.  She was the one that Malcolm went to for help, and the poor thing have NO idea what is going on.  She was sitting next to him on my washing machine trying so hard to help give him a bath, and she finally gave up.   She sat there for the longest time trying to comb out the fur on his head with her tongue.  It was almost like watching a kid with his tongue stuck to an icecube.  It really wasn't going anywhere. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Luckily now, Malcolm is pretty much dazzleglass free, but he still wears his title proudly.  Poor Sabrina is exhausted. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I tried to get a video with my phone but I couldn't get the camera to focus right.

Then, Joshua is watching this show on Nickoloden.  It is the most ridiculous  show, but he loves it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Anyway, this adult woman was just on there wearing a gold glittery outfit, WAY too much blue eyeshadow, bright red lipstick and hair teased to the moon and back. She was singing a song about her "glitter hands" and doing an unbelieveably embarassing dance.  I thought to myself, the only thing she is missing is some Dazzleglass.  I'm telling ya, I am just a mess today!


----------



## elegant-one (May 12, 2008)

HAHAHA Audrey - that's just too funny! Ah, the timing of that show HAHAHA

What does Sabrina's tongue look like (not that you're actually looking) GLITTERY


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 12, 2008)

Yay, ladies let me say this is an extreme honor to represent each and every one of you! I will wear the bimbo president sig label proudly!

Audrey, you crack me up!! Your kitties sound like a hoot


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 12, 2008)

*bim·bo* [ bímbō ] (plural bim·bos) noun  

Definition: 

1. an offensive term for an attractive woman who is regarded as unintelligent and shallow


2. an offensive term for a man or woman who is regarded as unintelligent or superficial 

***

Sorry, won't add my name to the list.


----------



## Janice (May 12, 2008)

*killjoy*

kill·joy Pronunciation:  \ˈkil-ˌjȯi\ 

: one who spoils the pleasure of others


----------



## coachkitten (May 12, 2008)

This bimbo just got on the computer and is happy that we got our own thread!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This thread has been so much fun and I am happy to be a part of it!

I am happy that Krasevayadance will represent us as President of the Bimbos!  And Elegant_one your picture has me dying laughing!


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_*killjoy*

kill·joy Pronunciation:  \ˈkil-ˌjȯi\ 

: one who spoils the pleasure of others




_

 
[wet blanket] Considering the intent behind the original comment, I'm just fine with being a killjoy in this instance. [/wet blanket]


----------



## purrtykitty (May 12, 2008)

Hello, I have a penchant for all things sparkly and pretty and I am proud to be a Bimbo!!

Of course I'm also aware that I am smart and strong in every other respect of my life, as I believe all you other ladies are!


----------



## elegant-one (May 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Hello, I have a penchant for all things sparkly and pretty and I am proud to be a Bimbo!!

Of course I'm also aware that I am smart and strong in every other respect of my life, as I believe all you other ladies are!_

 





 I actually wondered where you were. When Susanne wakes up from dreaming about makeup...she will be so happy to add you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just put you on the Dazzleglass page 26 list dear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seriously, I cannot stop looking at that dang cat in the hat every time you post


----------



## Sanayhs (May 12, 2008)

I'd say being a bimbo here on Specktra is definitely something with a definition differing from bimbos elsewhere. I believe that the Specktra bimbos are intelligent, strong, interesting... and have a love for everything sparkly and pretty!


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (May 12, 2008)

Umm…yes…I …was sent here, anonymously, by the…Makeup Enablers Association. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes…well…here goes – My name is TamEva…and…I am…a BIMBO! 

And I’m not afraid to say it!

But I’m a little confused – 
The Stickers that I received today, in my package from MAC, which included my six tubes of Dazzleglass, which I waffled about getting at the freestanding store (to join the other four tubes I _didn’t waffle_ about getting at the store). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




These Stickers that read *“Bimbos Have More Fun!* and *“Bimbos Do It Better Wearing Dazzleglass!!!”*

Do I put these on my car bumper or…

…on the window for the Firemen to see, _in case of emergency_, so that they know what to save first?!? 

Please help! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Yours,
Bimbo In Waiting


P.S. If I am inducted as a Bimbo – I propose that we do away with, typically, patriarchal title of rank, and instead name _Krasevayadancer_…*Queen of the Bimbos! *

Long Live The Queen!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I'd say being a bimbo here on Specktra is definitely something with a definition differing from bimbos elsewhere. I believe that the Specktra bimbos are intelligent, strong, interesting... and have a love for everything sparkly and pretty!_

 

Agreed, it is all in good fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 We shy away from stereotypes and turn ignorant and mean comments (like calling someone who likes dazzleglasses a bimbo) into something positive. Our response is to make light of it and band together. We don't mean to offend at all.


----------



## Sanayhs (May 12, 2008)

TamEva, I'd say that if you have the two stickers, you should place one on your bumper and one on your window! Welcome to the bimbo ranks!


----------



## stv578 (May 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Agreed, it is all in good fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We shy away from stereotypes and turn ignorant and mean comments (like calling someone who likes dazzleglasses a bimbo) into something positive. Our response is to make light of it and band together. We don't mean to offend at all._

 
And might I add, I think when the dazzleglass discussion went in this direction, there was a strong sarcastic undertone to all of it!  So um, no, I don't think any of us are seriously calling ourselves or others bimbo's in the true sense of the word, but we are having a little fun


----------



## Sanayhs (May 12, 2008)

I know that I've always figured if I can't make fun of myself, I'm in trouble. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Actually, all through school growing up, even though I was a fat, weird kid, everyone left me alone/had a sort of respect for me, because they knew I didn't give a damn if they tried to make fun of me. Hell, I might even join in the mockery. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_And might I add, I think when the dazzleglass discussion went in this direction, there was a strong sarcastic undertone to all of it!  So um, no, I don't think any of us are seriously calling ourselves or others bimbo's in the true sense of the word, but we are having a little fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## elegant-one (May 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I know that I've always figured if I can't make fun of myself, I'm in trouble. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Actually, all through school growing up, even though I was a fat, weird kid, everyone left me alone/had a sort of respect for me, because they knew I didn't give a damn if they tried to make fun of me. Hell, I might even join in the mockery._

 
That's pretty much the point. Never let anyone put you in a box no matter what. If it's not the glitter, it would be your nose, thighs, butt, whatever. Be secure in who you are no matter what the label & of course, to laugh.

TamEva Le Fay....you're on the list


----------



## purrtykitty (May 12, 2008)

^^Did you change you picture again?!


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_^^Did you change you picture again?!_

 
Yep she did, and this time, it is a CLOSE up shot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Seriously, I think she is trying to make me have nightmares 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's not fair, Susanne left to go to sleep and dream of mineralized blushes and gorgeous eyeshadows.  I am left to go to sleep with visions of the creepy unibrow peanut girl in my head! If I need therapy because of this, I am sending the bill to you elegant-one!


----------



## Sanayhs (May 13, 2008)

Audrey, instead of having nightmares, dream about how you could make the unibrow peanut girl over to look better with all the new MAC products coming out.


----------



## darkishstar (May 13, 2008)

I want so much glitter on my lips, like I had been puking it. XD


----------



## Sanayhs (May 13, 2008)

Has anyone tried mixing some reflects glitter with their dazzleglass? I'm curious how that would turn out...


----------



## sweetie0716 (May 13, 2008)

I'm a BIMBO!!!


----------



## Susanne (May 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_





 I actually wondered where you were. When Susanne wakes up from dreaming about makeup...she will be so happy to add you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just put you on the Dazzleglass page 26 list dear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seriously, I cannot stop looking at that dang cat in the hat every time you post_

 
Good morning! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Actualized the list.


----------



## Susanne (May 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Yep she did, and this time, it is a CLOSE up shot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Seriously, I think she is trying to make me have nightmares 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's not fair, Susanne left to go to sleep and dream of mineralized blushes and gorgeous eyeshadows.  I am left to go to sleep with visions of the creepy unibrow peanut girl in my head! If I need therapy because of this, I am sending the bill to you elegant-one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
   Hope you had a wonderful night anyway!!


----------



## Susanne (May 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I'd say being a bimbo here on Specktra is definitely something with a definition differing from bimbos elsewhere. I believe that the Specktra bimbos are intelligent, strong, interesting... and have a love for everything sparkly and pretty!_

 
I added this definition to the official list!!


----------



## Susanne (May 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_*bim·bo* [ bímbō ] (plural bim·bos) noun  

Definition: 

1. an offensive term for an attractive woman who is regarded as unintelligent and shallow


2. an offensive term for a man or woman who is regarded as unintelligent or superficial 

***

Sorry, won't add my name to the list._

 
No problem! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I haven't expect such a post from you - at least you call yourself a "whore"? I am pretty sure you don't mean here the real sense, do you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




However I would love to welcome you here in the bimbo thread as a guest from time to time! I am convinced that you don't think we are all unintelligent or shallow here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(*This is meant friendly* and not ironic! I am sometimes afraid that my English is not good enough to let you know what I mean. Sigh.)


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (May 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_I want so much glitter on my lips, like I had been puking it. XD_

 

O.K.!!! _I heard that!_





I, seriously, did receive my latest Dazzleglass acquisitions today in the mail and tried the shades my counters didn’t have, even out as testers due to them being sold out. I simply bought certain ones online sight unseen. Particularly, “Bare Necessity”, which I completely took a gamble on in hopes it would look great. 

This shade is completely amazing just swiped on a bare lip, even with, absolutely, no other makeup on! 
I really can’t believe how transforming this stuff is. My only bugaboo is that you are constantly aware that this stuff is on your lips at all times. 

Also, God forbid you attempt to eat something with this on your lips…not a good plan. Strange things happen when you attempt to mess with its mojo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My only warning would be to anyone wanting to wear this stuff on a first date. This is NOT your first date lipgloss! So don’t even go there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My Dazzleglass List so far:

LOVE ALERT
COMET BLUE
GLAMOUR O.D.
SPANKING RICH x3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



MONEY, HONEY x2
BARE NECESSITY
DATE NIGHT

My biggest concern is how long _will _these glosses last. I asked my MA this question because every time I came in to view the testers they were completely down to their last swipe and beyond. I realize that everyone and their sister had been testing them since day one, but these seems to be going, really, fast. 

I guess I was asking the “How many licks _does_ it take to get to the Tootsie Roll center of a Tootsie Pop?” type of question! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I figured if I only used them 3-4 times a month (keeping mind these are only special occasion glosses) I would get 1 1/2 years out of a tube? 

Thoughts anyone as to how long _your_ Dazzleglass will last??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Just between us Bimbos, of course!


----------



## KikiB (May 13, 2008)

It took me forever to find this...that's what I get for them scheduling a big Floorset tonight...

I'm trying the Reflects glitter with DG right now. I put on a coat of Love Alert, then dipped the brush in some Reflects Gold, put it on, then put on another coat of Love Alert, then a bit of Reflects Very Pink, and a final coat of Love Alert...WOW. I highly recommend it. I want to get some Reflects Transparent Teal sometime because I want to see how that would work, as I am loving the ones that have the blue pearl in it. 

I will wait to try more on in the morning, because I'm not wasting my precious DG to have it be wiped off to try new combinations. My counter had BETTER not have sold out of Ms. Fizz since I am halfway done on that one. Same with Funtabulous...


----------



## Susanne (May 13, 2008)

Girls, it is great being part of "our world" here! 

In "real life" I am a teacher and someting like an authority there...

I imagine my boss is asking me: "Miss B., how was your weekend?" And I answer: "Sir, to be honest, I am a MAC addict and became a dazzleglass bimbo last Sunday!" He would probably say:" We need a doctor here!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great to have you here.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 13, 2008)

Susanne and Audrey, you ladies crack me up!!!!  

So I have used my steppin out for a solid week and I am down to having 2/3 left. Give me another week and a half and it will be gone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good thing I have backups of a bunch of colors. Oops, did I just admit that I have ALL of them plus backups. Yep, theres a reason I am president, lol.

Elegant-One- I think we can all agree that the peanut girl is hilarious. However I am concerned that Audrey is sitting in a corner somewhere completely frightened while Susanne tries to explain to her boss what the virtues of glitter are.


----------



## Sanayhs (May 13, 2008)

This thread is hilarious. I knew there was a reason it was the first page I loaded after waking up.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (May 13, 2008)

It's a girl's day for me and my daughter so we might have to jet up to the mall and try to see if we can snatch some more DG. I'm supposed to wait until the weeked but f**k that. IT'S MY DAZZLEGLASS AND I WANT IT NOOOOOOWWWWW. lol


----------



## elegant-one (May 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_
Also, God forbid you attempt to eat something with this on your lips…not a good plan. _

 
Like the cat jumping near your lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(cough* Audrey). Not that Audrey tried to eat her cat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Man you got a lot of DG! I'm so glad you love Bare Necessity  thats one of my new favorites.

BTW - your posts have been crackin me up


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_No problem! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I haven't expect such a post from you - at least you call yourself a "whore"? I am pretty sure you don't mean here the real sense, do you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




However I would love to welcome you here in the bimbo thread as a guest from time to time! I am convinced that you don't think we are all unintelligent or shallow here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(*This is meant friendly* and not ironic! I am sometimes afraid that my English is not good enough to let you know what I mean. Sigh.)_

 
Of course your thread is meant as tongue-in-cheek, as is my name.  I just had a problem with the intent behind the original comment.  It was meant to be disparaging.  Personally, I thought it was insulting.  That is how I reacted to it.  You are taking it as a joke and that is your option.  We are all expressing our opinions here.

I never said that I think you are all are "unintelligent or shallow here".  I posted the definition of the word and said that I didn't want to be considered that by being added to the list. 

By all means, "bimbo" away.


----------



## Susanne (May 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Of course your thread is meant as tongue-in-cheek, as is my name.  I just had a problem with the intent behind the original comment.  It was meant to be disparaging.  Personally, I thought it was insulting.  That is how I reacted to it.  You are taking it as a joke and that is your option.  We are all expressing our opinions here.

I never said that I think you are all are "unintelligent or shallow here".  I posted the definition of the word and said that I didn't want to be considered that by being added to the list. 

By all means, "bimbo" away._

 
Thanks


----------



## KAIA (May 13, 2008)

I gotta accept it... I´m a Bimbo too!!!


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Of course your thread is meant as tongue-in-cheek, as is my name.  I just had a problem with the intent behind the original comment.  It was meant to be disparaging.  Personally, I thought it was insulting.  That is how I reacted to it.  You are taking it as a joke and that is your option.  We are all expressing our opinions here.

I never said that I think you are all are "unintelligent or shallow here".  I posted the definition of the word and said that I didn't want to be considered that by being added to the list. 

By all means, "bimbo" away._

 
I must admit, when the comment first came out, I too, was insulted.  It did bother me.  But, it is my personal nature to put a positive spin on things and shrug off inmature comments.  I *know* that I (and none of the ladies here) are shallow or uneducated.  If it were true, I might have taken it more as a personal attack, but I know it's not.  And hearing it second hand makes things different too.  I don't think I would have been so quick to make a joke out of it if she had been standing in front of me when she said it.


----------



## Susanne (May 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_I must admit, when the comment first came out, I too, was insulted.  It did bother me.  But, it is my personal nature to put a positive spin on things and shrug off inmature comments.  I *know* that I (and none of the ladies here) are shallow or uneducated.  If it were true, I might have taken it more as a personal attack, but I know it's not.  And hearing it second hand makes things different too.  I don't think I would have been so quick to make a joke out of it if she had been standing in front of me when she said it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Thanks Audrey, I couldn't say it better.


----------



## OohJeannie (May 13, 2008)

LOL I thought this was for MissBimbo.com lol Something I saw on the news lmao


----------



## KikiB (May 13, 2008)

I mean I've been called a bimbo for a good portion of my life...let's just say that I've been called a LOT worse names in my lifetime. 

I haven't gotten to buying any backups...YET. I only have 5 total. Yeah, weak compared to most of you...but I will be soon. Mark my words.

Second Reflects experiment...Date Night. Reflects Very Pink turns it darker, and it didn't really show in the end. However Reflects Gold really makes it the multitonal look. Almost like your lips are DRIPPING in glitter. I'm a fan, to say the least.


----------



## couturesista (May 13, 2008)

Sign me up, Like A Mermaid I'm attracted to all things shiny and glittery!


----------



## elegant-one (May 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KAIA* 

 
_I gotta accept it... I´m a Bimbo too!!!_

 





You are so pretty!


----------



## Susanne (May 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_Sign me up, Like A Mermaid I'm attracted to all things shiny and glittery!_

 
Done.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (May 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_So I have used my steppin out for a solid week and I am down to having 2/3 left. Give me another week and a half and it will be gone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Woman! How many times are you reapplying and how many swipes do you use to get a decent application?

Oh the logistics of it all…lipgloss application – that is! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Down to 2/3 in a week you say?!?!? This is not good at all! 

So bottom line for me is that I’m must be dreamin’ if I think I can make one of these tubes last a year and a half?!?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





But you…you seem a little, _all too_, at peace with this statistic…almost with an air of frivolity…think…Marie Antoinette! 

That winking and “Dazzleglass” kiss blowing smiley face that you chose to punctuate your comment is a little, _all,_ too revealing! Thought you were being clever huh??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Hmmmmm…Kids I think she’s got a pusher somewhere, or, at the very least, a _CONNECTION!!!_ She probably has cases of this [email protected]#% in her closets!!!

Are you holding out on us??? 
Oh how the mighty and powerful have fallen, haven’t even been in your office for what…2-3 days and we’ve already sniffed out a Vanilla tinged scandal, albeit, reeking of rotten food and chemically plastics (Rags to Riches)!!!

Come on…come clean! 
While the rest of us poor Bimbos are just, _barely_, squeakin’ by with a tube here ‘n’ there, you’ve got a _whole_ “temperature controlled” storage unit of Dazzleglass stashed away somewhere don’t you? They’re probably loading the last few boxes of it into a private warehouse in Alaska, maybe, as we live and breath!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What’s _really_ goin’ on??? Krasevayadancer as our President/Queen we demand to know the truth!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I know, I know…these things have to be handled delicately…

Krasevayadancer,
Do you, solemnly swear, on the democratic “Oath of the Bimbos”, and all of their bylaws pertaining to (_whatever that it_, yet to be determined), that you are not, knowingly, stockpiling or hoarding any amounts of said Dazzleglass that is deemed inappropriate to the laws and statutes, in the areas of certain safety regulations, i.e., blocking of any/all exits out of home/building in case of emergency, while other lay, desperate, around you, in apparent Dazzleglass famine?

Do you, also, solemnly swear, on the democratic “Oath of the Bimbos”, and all of their bylaws pertaining to (_whatever that it_, yet to be determined), that you are not, nor will ever be, knowingly, involved in any other operations, organizations, religious gatherings, cults, that is/or will be monopolizing said Dazzleglass so that others will lay, desperate, in their own pools of drool, while, or so that you may, in the future, post your own makeup tutorials, while…_still_…wearing said Dazzleglass on your lips when said Dazzleglass is no longer in manufacture? 

And-so-shall-it-be-by-all-that-there-is-by-therefore-where-for-art-though-in-so-there-of-do-you-cross-your-heart-and-forever-hold-all-that-is-sacred-upon…your multiple “Tubes O’Dazzleglass?” 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sign here please _________________________________


----------



## elegant-one (May 13, 2008)

^^^hahahahaha


----------



## KikiB (May 13, 2008)

^LMAO!!!

So another great combination ladies: Funtabulous with Reflects Gold. It really brings out the purple. Reflects Very Pink works well with it too, it gives me glittery, glossy purple lips. It sounds so 90's, but I love it.


----------



## Sanayhs (May 13, 2008)

TamEva Le Fay, that is fantastic. Just... fabulous.


----------



## kobri (May 13, 2008)

Put me down as a wannabe bimbo, love it, but too shy to go for it myself. Although I am getting there, more adventurous everyday!


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (May 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_ 
So another great combination ladies: Funtabulous with Reflects Gold. It really brings out the purple. Reflects Very Pink works well with it too, it gives me glittery, glossy purple lips. It sounds so 90's, but I love it._

 
Awesome! Do you have the Reflects Red? I'm curious to see what this will do. I LOVE my Reflects Glitters! 

Thank you for sharing your research results on this. You know what I'll be doing!


----------



## KTB (May 13, 2008)

Originally when these came out I thought I'd pass on them easily b/c being in my *gasp* 30s I too thought glitter was for kids.

Um yeah I bought 2 (Date Night and Money Honey) and keep stealing my step-daughter's Steppin' Out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I guess that makes me a bimbo too LOL


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Woman! How many times are you reapplying and how many swipes do you use to get a decent application?

Oh the logistics of it all…lipgloss application – that is! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Down to 2/3 in a week you say?!?!? This is not good at all! 

So bottom line for me is that I’m must be dreamin’ if I think I can make one of these tubes last a year and a half?!?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





But you…you seem a little, all too, at peace with this statistic…almost with an air of frivolity…think…Marie Antoinette! 

That winking and “Dazzleglass” kiss blowing smiley face that you chose to punctuate your comment is a little, all, too revealing! Thought you were being clever huh??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Hmmmmm…Kids I think she’s got a pusher somewhere, or, at the very least, a CONNECTION!!! She probably has cases of this [email protected]#% in her closets!!!

Are you holding out on us??? 
Oh how the mighty and powerful have fallen, haven’t even been in your office for what…2-3 days and we’ve already sniffed out a Vanilla tinged scandal, albeit, reeking of rotten food and chemically plastics (Rags to Riches)!!!

Come on…come clean! 
While the rest of us poor Bimbos are just, barely, squeakin’ by with a tube here ‘n’ there, you’ve got a whole “temperature controlled” storage unit of Dazzleglass stashed away somewhere don’t you? They’re probably loading the last few boxes of it into a private warehouse in Alaska, maybe, as we live and breath!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What’s really goin’ on??? Krasevayadancer as our President/Queen we demand to know the truth!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I know, I know…these things have to be handled delicately…

Krasevayadancer,
Do you, solemnly swear, on the democratic “Oath of the Bimbos”, and all of their bylaws pertaining to (whatever that it, yet to be determined), that you are not, knowingly, stockpiling or hoarding any amounts of said Dazzleglass that is deemed inappropriate to the laws and statutes, in the areas of certain safety regulations, i.e., blocking of any/all exits out of home/building in case of emergency, while other lay, desperate, around you, in apparent Dazzleglass famine?

Do you, also, solemnly swear, on the democratic “Oath of the Bimbos”, and all of their bylaws pertaining to (whatever that it, yet to be determined), that you are not, nor will ever be, knowingly, involved in any other operations, organizations, religious gatherings, cults, that is/or will be monopolizing said Dazzleglass so that others will lay, desperate, in their own pools of drool, while, or so that you may, in the future, post your own makeup tutorials, while…still…wearing said Dazzleglass on your lips when said Dazzleglass is no longer in manufacture? 

And-so-shall-it-be-by-all-that-there-is-by-therefore-where-for-art-though-in-so-there-of-do-you-cross-your-heart-and-forever-hold-all-that-is-sacred-upon…your multiple “Tubes O’Dazzleglass?” 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sign here please _________________________________ _

 

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. :LMAO:

And to that I sign my signature. 

Think of it this way, the more I use up, the more I get to buy. The more I am compelled to buy backups, the more MAC sees the demand to make these perm. Ladies, I got them all for your benefit. I am a good president gosh darnit, I ensure that the masses will have more dazzleglasses to come. 

The only thing I am guilty of is using these suckers every day and loving the sparkliness. Seriously, I spend a couple of minutes each morning admiring their prettiness. Don't worry ladies, no hoarding here. Just sparkley loving 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TamEva, want to be my speech writer? 

Seriously, I need a cabinet. I need a v.p, secretary, treasurer and chief of state. I will be taking votes now.


----------



## purrtykitty (May 13, 2008)

Lol, you guys!!  Being that I am going to be conservative in only getting 2 Dazzleglasses, perhaps I should safeguard the Bimbo Treasury?!


----------



## stv578 (May 13, 2008)

Wow, this thread gets more amusing every time I check in! And Elegant-One's avatar keeps changing as well, lol! 

It was such a loooong day for me today, it is really great to come on here and unwind. And it just goes to show just how intelligent and creative us Dazzleglass Bimbos are. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Now my dilemma is whether to get a back up of Baby Sparks, (damn you MAC for making these LE), or to save that money for any one of the many items that I'm going to want in the upcoming collections?


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Lol, you guys!!  Being that I am going to be conservative in only getting 2 Dazzleglasses, perhaps I should safeguard the Bimbo Treasury?!_

 

Purrtykitty has stepped up and has  nominated herself as treasurer. Who seconds this?


----------



## purrtykitty (May 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Now my dilemma is whether to get a back up of Baby Sparks, (damn you MAC for making these LE), or to save that money for any one of the many items that I'm going to want in the upcoming collections? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah...see I think I'm going to hold out for the CCOs for any backups of these (if I get any at all).  These are expensive enough as it is and the fact that they get used up quickly really irritates me.  There are too many great things coming up that are just as pretty (in my eyes) and that I'd like to have, too.


----------



## KikiB (May 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Awesome! Do you have the Reflects Red? I'm curious to see what this will do. I LOVE my Reflects Glitters! 

Thank you for sharing your research results on this. You know what I'll be doing!_

 
I wish I had other glitters but since I have no access to the pro store at this time, and I can't do the phone orders yet, I will have to hold off. I am considering eBay'ing for a jar of Neon 60's. THAT would be interesting to see, even though it is chunkier. I don't buy samples though...I much prefer having the full jars. I'm weird like that.

Oh and I would like to nominate myself to be Secretary of the Arts...if you have one. 

I couldn't leave you without an experiment either. This time, it was Ms. Fizz and two coats, then Reflects Very Pink on top of it, is HOT. It is such a pretty pink colour but with all the benefits of the blue sparkle


----------



## Susanne (May 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Purrtykitty has stepped up and has  nominated herself as treasurer. Who seconds this?_

 
I second this!

And I nominate myself as a secretary - I already update our list here daily!!


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (May 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_ 
Oh and I would like to nominate myself to be Secretary of the Arts...if you have one. 

I couldn't leave you without an experiment either. This time, it was Ms. Fizz and two coats, then Reflects Very Pink on top of it, is HOT. It is such a pretty pink colour but with all the benefits of the blue sparkle
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sweet! 

I must confess, though, I'm feeling a bit _guilty_ about your research results. Considering I'm too chicken to even open mine yet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I'm in that "admiring the packaging, and the pretty colored tubes together" phase! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




re: '60 Neon Glitter...I quadruple Dog dare you!

By-the-way, do you have Reflects Red? If not, you must own.
Also, I'd be thrilled to send you a sample!


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (May 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Think of it this way, the more I use up, the more I get to buy. The more I am compelled to buy backups, the more MAC sees the demand to make these perm. Ladies, I got them all for your benefit. I am a good president gosh darnit, I ensure that the masses will have more dazzleglasses to come. 
_

 
Boy, if that doesn't sound like a true dyed-in-the-wool politician - I don’t know what does!

You say this and we, simply, _have_ to _believe_ you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ohhhh...but Madame President, surely, you will not require a speechwriter!

You could say anything, we’ll be too preoccupied with reading your _lips! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

See, now, this presents a problem and a possible dark side to wearing this _glistening sap_ we call Dazzleglass!

My comment implied that we wouldn’t take you seriously. Does one expect to be taken seriously when wearing this stuff? 

Why yes! 
_Seriously_, having _FUN!_


----------



## KikiB (May 14, 2008)

I do not have Reflects Red glitter, the only glitters I own are 3D Silver, Jewelmarine, Reflects Very Pink, and Reflects Gold...however I SO want Neon 60's. I also would try something like Crystalled Pink.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (May 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_I do not have Reflects Red glitter, the only glitters I own are 3D Silver, Jewelmarine, Reflects Very Pink, and Reflects Gold...however I SO want Neon 60's. I also would try something like Crystalled Pink._

 
The reflects Red is yummy cause it really doesn't look red, but more like a deep Pink but in a very fine glitter (obviously).

Trans Pink and Teal are must haves as well - just gorgeous!

And Pearl...I'm tellin' ya this stuff should be illegal!


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (May 14, 2008)

Well 3 down...

...13 more to go!

*Glamour O.D.* just bit the dust in availability online!


----------



## Sanayhs (May 14, 2008)

I third and second the above nominations for positions! I also nominate myself as chief of state.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 14, 2008)

Fantastic!

So i have Susanne as secretary
Purrtykitty as treasurer
Sanayhs is our chief of state
Kikib will be our artistic coordinator
Tameva- you can be responsible for state of the union and general speech writing (if thats okay of course)

Audrey and elegant_one- we need roles for the 2 of you!

Hmmm, elegant_one- want to be campaign manager?
Audrey- how about v.p?


----------



## elegant-one (May 14, 2008)

YES...to ALL of the above!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm just completely cracking up over this today. I start laughing the minute I see the title come up in the New Posts.

Gaww...is my mole real??? HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Susanne (May 14, 2008)

Updated the positions.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Updated the positions._

 
Susanne, can you link back to where all of this is posted?


----------



## Susanne (May 14, 2008)

You can find my list on the first site of this thread!  # 7


----------



## Sanayhs (May 14, 2008)

I told my friend - the one who made the original comment - about the bimbo club on here and she laughed.


----------



## clslvr6spd (May 14, 2008)

Wow...I guess I missed a lot! You guys are too damn funny!


----------



## KikiB (May 14, 2008)

Yep if you're gone for too long you miss a lot!


----------



## elegant-one (May 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Please feel free to add you to this list:

elegant-one campaign manager
Susanne Secretary
Audrey v.p.
clslvr6spd
lahdeedah
KikiB artist coordinator
coachkittenn 
stv578 
krasevayadancer  President of the bimbos
clotheswhore
Winthrop44 
darkishstar
vcanady 
first boy Bimbo, Malcolm the cat 
M.A.C. head.
glam8babe
Divinity 
Nikki
alwaysbella
purrtykitty Treasurer
TamEva Le Fay Queen of the bimbos
sweetie0176
sanayhs chief of state
KAIA
couturesista
Kobri wannabe bimbo
KTB
Specktra bimbos are intelligent, strong, interesting... and have a love for everything sparkly and pretty!_

 
Woo Hoo...look at our list sisters


----------



## KikiB (May 14, 2008)

As artistic coordinator, I have to report back with my results-the latest being Date Night and Reflects Gold. You have to be very careful with it as the gold really overpowers. It is fun nonetheless, but it lightens it up a LOT. Even with a second coat of the DG on top...


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 14, 2008)

VP?!?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am so honored!  I can't believe how long our list is!  Malcolm is sitting in a corner sulking... Our mascot isn't on the list!  Look how gumpy he looks about it...

EDIT: OMG he *is* on the list!  I didn't see him there!  It must be all of glitter in my dazzleglass reflecting off of the computer screen.  It's blinding.  In any case, here he is in all his glory!


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 14, 2008)

And for crying out loud elegant-one, how many pictures of this "unibrow peanut girl" do you have?  Are you suuuuuuure it isn't really you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Isn't there some way for me to exercise my Vice Presidential authority, and demand that you remove her and bring back Audrey immediately?!?!


----------



## purrtykitty (May 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_VP?!?!?  I am so honored! I can't believe how long our list is! Malcolm is sitting in a corner sulking... Our mascot isn't on the list! Look how gumpy he looks about it...



EDIT: OMG he *is* on the list! I didn't see him there! It must be all of glitter in my dazzleglass reflecting off of the computer screen. It's blinding. In any case, here he is in all his glory!_

 
Aww, poor Malcolm...he does look a bit grumpy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Just pet him and tell him he's a pretty kitty, from all of us, Audrey!



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_And for crying out loud elegant-one, how many pictures of this "unibrow peanut girl" do you have? Are you suuuuuuure it isn't really you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Isn't there some way for me to exercise my Vice Presidential authority, and demand that you remove her and bring back Audrey immediately?!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh, God yes...I second that!!!


----------



## Fairybelle (May 14, 2008)

I LOVE GLITTER!!!  Count me in!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 14, 2008)

OMG, I am rolling on the floor here. Audrey, please tell me you DID NOT make bert your new avatar. You ladies kill me!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When did unibrows become synonymous with dazzleglass? As president I may have to lead the way towards something new. But what is the question? Where is my chief of state?!

And look at Malcom, he is too cool for us, sitting in the corner and wondering why we are all laughing like idiots


----------



## elegant-one (May 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_And for crying out loud elegant-one, how many pictures of this "unibrow peanut girl" do you have?  Are you suuuuuuure it isn't really you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Isn't there some way for me to exercise my Vice Presidential authority, and demand that you remove her and bring back Audrey immediately?!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Aww, poor Malcolm...he does look a bit grumpy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Just pet him and tell him he's a pretty kitty, from all of us, Audrey!





Oh, God yes...I second that!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 








OMG...i laughed out loud sooo hard when i read these! Well i was going to put Audrey H. back up until I saw Audrey's new picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hubby did several stills of Ms. Peanut Girl for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh, & last night, he called me little Bimbo...how endearing is that


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_OMG, I am rolling on the floor here. Audrey, please tell me you DID NOT make bert your new avatar. You ladies kill me!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When did unibrows become synonymous with dazzleglass? As president I may have to lead the way towards something new. But what is the question? Where is my chief of state?!

And look at Malcom, he is too cool for us, sitting in the corner and wondering why we are all laughing like idiots_

 
Unibrows and Dazzleglass have nothing to do with eachother.... Bert was added in response to Elegant-ones HIDEOUS avatar.  At least MINE is G-rated, and won't cause nightmares in young children or Dazzleglass wearing individuals. *admires Like Venus in the mirror*

And Malcolm *is* to cool for us.  He actually helped me pick my new avatar


----------



## elegant-one (May 14, 2008)

Fairybelle - girl you're definitely in! Susan will add you when she wakes up!


OMG...i'm crying....my side hurts


----------



## Sanayhs (May 14, 2008)

Chief of State went to the gym and then out for beer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She is now thinking about reflects glitters and how she wants more (she only has gold and blue). But... she has no money left. Ahahaha. You got the last of it, president (well... you and the beer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Sanayhs (May 14, 2008)

President, I have an idea! Instead of unibrows, let's go for pretty shoes! Strappy sandals for summer, hey? If not shoes, let's at least go for _something_ that comes in *pairs*.


----------



## purrtykitty (May 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_President, I have an idea! Instead of unibrows, let's go for pretty shoes! Strappy sandals for summer, hey? If not shoes, let's at least go for something that comes in *pairs*. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh, yes...that would be _much_ appreciated!!


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_








OMG...i laughed out loud sooo hard when i read these! Well i was going to put Audrey H. back up until I saw Audrey's new picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Uh huh, sure you were! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Oh, & last night, he called me little Bimbo...how endearing is that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh he did, did he?  Was there Dazzleglass and a navy thong involved perhaps? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Fairybelle - girl you're definitely in! Susan will add you when she wakes up!


OMG...i'm crying....my side hurts_

 
Who the hell is Susan?


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Oh he did, did he?  Was there Dazzleglass and a navy thong involved perhaps?_

 
Let me tell you...the picture in my mind of the unibrow girl with dazzleglass and a navy thong on is just too much to bear!


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_Let me tell you...the picture in my mind of the unibrow girl with dazzleglass and a navy thong on is just too much to bear!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_


----------



## KikiB (May 14, 2008)

^^LMAO!!! That's just good...but sick.


----------



## purrtykitty (May 14, 2008)

You are all just a bunch of dirty, dirty girls!!


----------



## stv578 (May 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_Let me tell you...the picture in my mind of the unibrow girl with dazzleglass and a navy thong on is just too much to bear!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
That is not an image I want stuck in my head right before I go to bed!


----------



## Susanne (May 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_

Who the hell is Susan? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
I just woke up!! And had a bad dream about MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I could test Neo Sci-Fi and nothing suited me... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am always afraid I won't get the stuff I want from a collection.
Damn, you are addicted... It follows you in your dreams...

And don't forget I am still waiting for my Dazzleglasses here!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bimbos, if I get them, there will be no return...


----------



## clslvr6spd (May 15, 2008)

stop! I'm going to pee my pants...


----------



## KikiB (May 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I just woke up!! And had a bad dream about MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I could test Neo Sci-Fi and nothing suited me... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am always afraid I won't get the stuff I want from a collection.
Damn, you are addicted... It follows you in your dreams...

And don't forget I am still waiting for my Dazzleglasses here!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bimbos, if I get them, there will be no return..._

 
Be afraid...be very afraid. HAHAHAHA!

I picked up Pleasure Principle today...the flagship Nordie's sold out of Comet Blue, Ms. Fizz, Bare Necessity, Glamour OD, Love Alert, and Funtabulous. I am very happy with it...next up: Spanking Rich. That is, unless somewhere has Ms. Fizz or Funtabulous still...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I tried out Pleasure Principle with a little Jardin Aires...very glam. You want to have disposable lip brushes for this though, because the PP is clear.


----------



## elegant-one (May 15, 2008)

Malcolm looks like he's giving the hairy eye! Maybe he's scared of shiny, sticky glittery things now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Audrey you're crackin me up girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bimbos just wanna have fuuun!


----------



## elegant-one (May 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_Let me tell you...the picture in my mind of the unibrow girl with dazzleglass and a navy thong on is just too much to bear!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 




Hey, could start a whole new trend supporting the sale of eyebrow pencils everywhere. She could replace every young man's Farrah Fawcet poster


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 15, 2008)

OK. So it looks like our club has blossomed into a full fledged society. We are growing everyday. Looks like we need an official club description. Got to branch out I say.

OK, so here we go:
Dazzleglass bimbos are: 
Lovers of all things sparkly
Intelligent and strong
Cheeky
Incredibly creative
A little bit naughty
And a whole lot of nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You ladies are seriously awesome. You all brighten my day!

Sanayhs- when you mentioned pair, the first word that popped into my head was boobs. Wow, I am dirty. LOL.

OK, so other than signatures how can we unify? Everyone should post their fav dazzleglass & lipstick/glitter/other dazzleglass combos!

Oh, and when the dazzleglass hype has died down, what will our next new 'it" product be?


----------



## Susanne (May 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_OK, so here we go:
Dazzleglass bimbos are: 
Lovers of all things sparkly
Intelligent and strong
Cheeky
Incredibly creative
A little bit naughty
And a whole lot of nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You ladies are seriously awesome. You all brighten my day!

Oh, and when the dazzleglass hype has died down, what will our next new 'it" product be?_

 








Our next "it" product? What if we find a "product group"? Like everything that is pink? Pink is bimbo-like IMO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Pink and sparkling. Awesome.


----------



## KikiB (May 15, 2008)

Pink AND glittery, mind you!


----------



## elegant-one (May 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_OK, so here we go:
Dazzleglass bimbos are: 
Lovers of all things sparkly
Intelligent and strong
Cheeky
Incredibly creative
A little bit naughty
And a whole lot of nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*^^^I love that! Perfect*


You ladies are seriously awesome. You all brighten my day!

*^^^Yes - I Agree!*

Sanayhs- when you mentioned pair, the first word that popped into my head was boobs. Wow, I am dirty. LOL._

 
*^^^ Me Too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 15, 2008)

So before seeing Elegant one's avatar picture, I had never heard of the Planters Unibrow girl.  Intrigued, I did some research and came across this.  If you think this is bad, can you imagine how much attention she would have gotten if she was wearing Dazzleglass?!!?

YouTube - Super Bowl ad: Planters Unibrow Girl commercial


----------



## stv578 (May 15, 2008)

Madame Speaker of the House, I second the notion that Pink should be the colour to represent our nation, erm I mean, Dazzleglass group.  Do we have a speaker, or am I showing my Cdn colours here?!  But definitely go with the pink!  We need to revise our statement to "Lovers of all things sparkly and pink"!


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (May 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_OK, so here we go:
Dazzleglass bimbos are: 
Lovers of all things sparkly
Intelligent and strong
Cheeky
Incredibly creative
A little bit naughty
And a whole lot of nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's be me! I'm a bit of a geek, but I sure do love sparkly stuff.


----------



## benzito_714 (May 15, 2008)

i just bought funtabolous dazzleglass-does this make me a bimbo? i sure hope so!


----------



## stv578 (May 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *benzito_714* 

 
_i just bought funtabolous dazzleglass-does this make me a bimbo? i sure hope so!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Consider yourself in the group!  I'm sure Susanne will update the list shortly to make it official 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!  And


----------



## elegant-one (May 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *S.S.BlackOrchid* 

 
_That's be me! I'm a bit of a geek, but I sure do love sparkly stuff._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *benzito_714* 

 
_i just bought funtabolous dazzleglass-does this make me a bimbo? i sure hope so!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

YAAAAAY! We'll LOVE having you BOTH!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You're added to the list on DG discussion page 26 & you'll be on this one shortly.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 15, 2008)

Yay! New Members :-D

Audrey, that commercial was insanely hilarious!


----------



## elegant-one (May 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_So before seeing Elegant one's avatar picture, I had never heard of the Planters Unibrow girl.  Intrigued, I did some research and came across this.  If you think this is bad, can you imagine how much attention she would have gotten if she was wearing Dazzleglass?!!?_

 
BWaaaaahhhh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hubby says he has a surprise for us either tonight or tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But, but...aren't I much cuter now


----------



## Sanayhs (May 15, 2008)

Crazy bimbos! If our next theme is pink and sparkly, I'll be using my Party Mate lipstick for sure! Or fun 'n' sexy... hollywood nights with some glitter added... pink maribu... Etcetera.


----------



## Susanne (May 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Pink AND glittery, mind you!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sure!! Pink and glittery! And as I said at the very beginning of this thread - if it is pink, glittery and senseless, then I love it!!


Added all new bimbos to the list!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 15, 2008)

Thank you Susanne for being so good about updating our list. I think I will look through my stashes and come up with a whole bunch of things to add to the pink and glittery list.


----------



## Susanne (May 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Thank you Susanne for being so good about updating our list. I think I will look through my stashes and come up with a whole bunch of things to add to the pink and glittery list._

 
Great idea!!
Let's start a pink and glittery list!


----------



## purrtykitty (May 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Great idea!!
Let's start a pink and glittery list! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Well, besides the DGs (duh!) howza 'bout pigments and glitters?!


----------



## KikiB (May 15, 2008)

Good because someone has to tell me how to use that Jewelmarine glitter...


----------



## elegant-one (May 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Well, besides the DGs (duh!) howza 'bout pigments and glitters?!_

 

That does sound like a good idea. I AM a virgin pigment user...ok, I now am the proud owner of just 1


----------



## purrtykitty (May 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_That does sound like a good idea. I AM a virgin pigment user...ok, I now am the proud owner of just 1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Welcome to the club! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm having fun mixing pigments, now.  I'm finally making a dent in some of my full-size pigments!


----------



## elegant-one (May 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Welcome to the club! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm having fun mixing pigments, now.  I'm finally making a dent in some of my full-size pigments!_

 
So, does that mean you're making your own colors by mixing several together, or do you mean mixing the colors on your eyes? - don't laugh


----------



## elegant-one (May 15, 2008)

ok, so you guys don't think i'm cute now....take this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ooh, am i hideous again??? hahaha


----------



## purrtykitty (May 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_So, does that mean you're making your own colors by mixing several together, or do you mean mixing the colors on your eyes? - don't laugh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh, no...that's OK, I would have thought that too if I hadn't stumbled across the Pigment Mixing thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I mix several together in those little sample containers (I bought a bunch off e-bay).  Here's the thread with recipes! http://specktra.net/f165/mixing-pigm...e-tried-58443/

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_ok, so you guys don't think i'm cute now....take this 

ooh, am i hideous again??? hahaha_

 
And, holy sh*t!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_ok, so you guys don't think i'm cute now....take this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ooh, am i hideous again??? hahaha_

 
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You have me rolling on the floor. I can't believe u did that to that poor lil girl. HAHAHAHA


----------



## amelia.jayde (May 16, 2008)

i am a bimbo! i bought comet blue, like venus and baby sparks. needless to say, i'm obsessed. i love comet blue over hollywood nights! <33333


----------



## Susanne (May 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_That does sound like a good idea. I AM a virgin pigment user...ok, I now am the proud owner of just 1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha, not long anymore... We will convince you to get more!


----------



## Susanne (May 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amelia.jayde* 

 
_i am a bimbo! i bought comet blue, like venus and baby sparks. needless to say, i'm obsessed. i love comet blue over hollywood nights! <33333_


----------



## KikiB (May 16, 2008)

I swear we are the best enablers here on the board...besides Erine
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pigments are a legit addiction. I swear after this summer, I might need to go into pigment rehab. I have 8 so far and hope to triple that by the end of the year.


----------



## elegant-one (May 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You have me rolling on the floor. I can't believe u did that to that poor lil girl. HAHAHAHA_

 





 that poor little girl ( me ) is going to be held hostage by the unibrown & mole until Audrey sees her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hahahahaha


----------



## elegant-one (May 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amelia.jayde* 

 
_i am a bimbo! i bought comet blue, like venus and baby sparks. needless to say, i'm obsessed. i love comet blue over hollywood nights! <33333_

 






  oohh hollywood nights...I need to try more with that color. Thanks

Welcome to the Bimbo Club....whoo hoo


----------



## Susanne (May 16, 2008)

elegant-one, that pic is unbelievable...

Just went to get my eyebrows plucked this morning, don't want to look like that


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 16, 2008)

Elegant- i had no idea that was you. You were soooo cute (sans unibrow of course)

Will audrey finally end up back there when our very own audrey comments. LOL.

And was that the surprise from hubby?


----------



## elegant-one (May 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Elegant- i had no idea that was you. You were soooo cute (sans unibrow of course)

Will audrey finally end up back there when our very own audrey comments. LOL.

And was that the surprise from hubby?_

 
Yes, that was DH little joke he sent me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...funny guy

Either Audrey H. will return...or, maybe a current pic of me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do you use the pigments too? Anyone like golden lemon?


----------



## elegant-one (May 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_elegant-one, that pic is unbelievable...

Just went to get my eyebrows plucked this morning, don't want to look like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ugh...my eyebrows grow so fast...I really could be the official & real unibrow chic


----------



## elegant-one (May 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Elegant- i had no idea that was you. You were soooo cute (sans unibrow of course)_

 
Gosh, I was into the whole glam thing even at the ripe 'ol age of 2


----------



## Sanayhs (May 16, 2008)

It wasn't too long ago that I was a virgin pigment user... now, between full jars, vials and samples, I have thirty!


----------



## Sanayhs (May 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_I swear we are the best enablers here on the board...besides Erine
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Pigments are a legit addiction. I swear after this summer, I might need to go into pigment rehab. I have 8 so far and hope to triple that by the end of the year._

 
Being an enabler is fun!

Anyone who posts in the Clearance Bin enables me far too much...


----------



## elegant-one (May 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_It wasn't too long ago that I was a virgin pigment user... now, between full jars, vials and samples, I have thirty!_

 
Oh GREAT, that is totally what I'm afraid of. I found myself scrolling through endless pics on ebay just to view the different piggie colors.


----------



## Susanne (May 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Oh GREAT, that is totally what I'm afraid of. I found myself scrolling through endless pics on ebay just to view the different piggie colors.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
   elegant-one, please look at these AMAZING pigment collection from specktra member Ambonee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:

http://specktra.net/f185/my-mac-coll...ts-pics-45445/

I can hear you screaming...


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_





 that poor little girl ( me ) is going to be held hostage by the unibrown & mole until Audrey sees her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hahahahaha_

 
Ok, ok, this Audrey has seen her!  Pleeeeeeeease make it stooooooooop! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Yes, that was DH little joke he sent me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...funny guy

Either Audrey H. will return...or, maybe a current pic of me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do you use the pigments too? Anyone like golden lemon?_

 
Ohhh, I vote for a current picture of you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Gosh, I was into the whole glam thing even at the ripe 'ol age of 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
So adorable!


----------



## elegant-one (May 16, 2008)

ahhhh, she has been released of her unibrow & mole


----------



## purrtykitty (May 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Yes, that was DH little joke he sent me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...funny guy

Either Audrey H. will return...or, maybe a current pic of me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do you use the pigments too? Anyone like golden lemon?_

 
Ooh, I have Golden Lemon!  It's so pretty (OK, who am I kidding, the all are!) but it's a little hard to use.  That one you really need to "pat" on and use a good base or it's "Hello, disco-ball cheeks"!


----------



## elegant-one (May 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_elegant-one, please look at these AMAZING pigment collection from specktra member Ambonee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:

http://specktra.net/f185/my-mac-coll...ts-pics-45445/

I can hear you screaming... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 











 that is an unbelievable collection. LOOK at all those gorgeous colors!!!

Oh thanks a lot for that


----------



## Sanayhs (May 16, 2008)

I suppose, Elegant-one, that I should elaborate. My first full sized pigment was Jardin Aires purchased from the Heatherette collection. I now have 13 full size pigments, 10 vials, a bunch of samples, and another half dozen full size on the way.


----------



## elegant-one (May 16, 2008)

That is one I want to get. How do you guys store them all? I'm already having a hard time finding what I have now. Must come up with an expanded organized system...esp. if i'm going to add these.


----------



## Sanayhs (May 16, 2008)

I'm a fan of stacks of little plastic drawers, sorted by type of product. I also keep a detailed excel spreadsheet inventory. Having well over 200 MAC products, I need some method of organization!

EDIT: Also, I LOOOOOVE Jardin Aires.


----------



## Susanne (May 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_That is one I want to get. How do you guys store them all? I'm already having a hard time finding what I have now. Must come up with an expanded organized system...esp. if i'm going to add these._

 
  I store them in a big box headfirst 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then you can see the colors and read the names!


----------



## Susanne (May 16, 2008)

Something else now - Audrey, I got Submarine from NN today and love it! I just tried it on the lid with Big T in the crease - awesome!


----------



## elegant-one (May 16, 2008)

In stead of such huge jars, why wouldn't MAC do smaller jars at say $14 -15 or whatever? That would be a little more affordable & you could buy more colors.


----------



## Susanne (May 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_In stead of such huge jars, why wouldn't MAC do smaller jars at say $14 -15 or whatever? That would be a little more affordable & you could buy more colors._

 
  Thanks, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One pigment costs 23.00 € here that are US $ 36 at the moment (you already know the crazy prices here!)

I would love half the content for half the price!


----------



## Sanayhs (May 16, 2008)

I suppose on the bright side with the size of the pigment jars, though, is that you don't really need to back up a colour ever. Because, seriously, if you're going through THAT MUCH of one pigment (except maybe something like vanilla or jardin aires) someone really needs to introduce you to some new colours. 

Also, I managed to temporarily be distracted away from makeup by scallops pan fried in butter. Yummmmmmmmmm.


----------



## elegant-one (May 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I suppose on the bright side with the size of the pigment jars, though, is that you don't really need to back up a colour ever. Because, seriously, if you're going through THAT MUCH of one pigment (except maybe something like vanilla or jardin aires) someone really needs to introduce you to some new colours. 

Also, I managed to temporarily be distracted away from makeup by scallops pan fried in butter. Yummmmmmmmmm._

 

Never tried scallops...but that does sound good. But were you sporting sparkly lips while eating them is the question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, your new picture is just so lovely!


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Something else now - Audrey, I got Submarine from NN today and love it! I just tried it on the lid with Big T in the crease - awesome!_

 
I knew you would! It is such a fun color isn't it?

And another note about pigments.  I have this idea in my head and it is quite silly but I wanted to share.  I was admiring the Jelly Belly Jelly Bean display at the store the other day and starting thinking about pigments because of all of the beautiful colors.  Anyway, how fun would it be if MAC had an area where you could help yourself to pigments much like Jelly Belly Beans.  If they sold the glass vials that they use at holiday time, and allowed you to scoop your own into them, you could custom mix your own colors, or buy your favorites in a much smaller amount for a much better price.  How awesome (though messy) would that be?


----------



## KikiB (May 16, 2008)

Ugh...scallops. I work at a mall and we share a trash compactor with the sushi buffet...which gives us the pleasure of seeing crab legs and sushi rolls and scallops on the ground. The area seriously smells like an Alaskan fishing boat.

I dunno, I personally like my full size pigments, but I can't buy them EVERYDAY...hahaha. I want to buy a few perm ones really badly but with all of the LE ones coming out, and a lot of collections that I just can't avoid...


----------



## purrtykitty (May 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_That is one I want to get. How do you guys store them all? I'm already having a hard time finding what I have now. Must come up with an expanded organized system...esp. if i'm going to add these._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I'm a fan of stacks of little plastic drawers, sorted by type of product. I also keep a detailed excel spreadsheet inventory. Having well over 200 MAC products, I need some method of organization!

EDIT: Also, I LOOOOOVE Jardin Aires._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I store them in a big box headfirst 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then you can see the colors and read the names! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
And, mine is a combo of the two!  They're stored in a stackable drawer, top down and my sample containers are all stored on their side.


----------



## darkishstar (May 16, 2008)

Too bad we're all over the place, it would be fun to have a Bimbo meet.


----------



## darkishstar (May 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I suppose on the bright side with the size of the pigment jars, though, is that you don't really need to back up a colour ever. Because, seriously, if you're going through THAT MUCH of one pigment (except maybe something like vanilla or jardin aires) someone really needs to introduce you to some new colours. 

Also, I managed to temporarily be distracted away from makeup by scallops pan fried in butter. Yummmmmmmmmm._

 
MMMMMMm. Sounds delish! I love shrimp fried in garlic and butter myself. I HATE school food right now!


----------



## darkishstar (May 16, 2008)

I really want to try topping some of my Dazzle glass with reflects transparent teal! I love the teal in Rags to Riches... I think it would be fantastic over some of the other ones too.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 16, 2008)

Seriously, it would be awesome to meet up. Alas, we are all over the US, and Susanne is on the other side of the world. 

Elegant-one- lets see a current pic :-D That adorable toddler pic of yours has me wondering what you look like now! Makes me want to put my tot pic up there, hehe


----------



## Susanne (May 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_I knew you would! It is such a fun color isn't it?

And another note about pigments.  I have this idea in my head and it is quite silly but I wanted to share.  I was admiring the Jelly Belly Jelly Bean display at the store the other day and starting thinking about pigments because of all of the beautiful colors.  Anyway, how fun would it be if MAC had an area where you could help yourself to pigments much like Jelly Belly Beans.  If they sold the glass vials that they use at holiday time, and allowed you to scoop your own into them, you could custom mix your own colors, or buy your favorites in a much smaller amount for a much better price.  How awesome (though messy) would that be? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 






 Why don't you email to MAC? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Copyright by the bimbo club?


----------



## Susanne (May 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Seriously, it would be awesome to meet up. Alas, we are all over the US, and Susanne is on the other side of the world. 
_

 
  Yep. Sigh.


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Yep. Sigh._

 
Susanne, get your bimbo butt on a plane and come visit meeeeeee! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And then we can take a MEGA road trip!


----------



## Susanne (May 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Susanne, get your bimbo butt on a plane and come visit meeeeeee! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ahh, I would love to! But not this year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am a teacher in my second year. If you start working as a teacher here after university you are under "observation" for the first two years. I will have my final exams in November - then I can work on my own 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- but the months until November will still be not easy. I have examination lessons every couple of weeks and write my second diploma thesis right now until June. Don't have much freetime at the moment.

But I promise I will come as soon as I can!!


----------



## elegant-one (May 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Elegant-one- lets see a current pic :-D That adorable toddler pic of yours has me wondering what you look like now! Makes me want to put my tot pic up there, hehe_

 
I guess I've kinda felt like MAC_Whore (not for exactly the same reasons) just been a little reserved about putting my face on the internet, although I'm already somewhat of a public figurrrrr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, I guess that wouldn't hurt. And, I hate pictures of myself..even if they turn out ok ...silly me.

OK, well I do have a pic ready and may put it up. My hair is a little windblown in it but whatever.

I love the baby pics!


----------



## elegant-one (May 16, 2008)

*another question* What is your favorite/best brush to use with the pigments? Or do you just use your fingers?


----------



## Susanne (May 16, 2008)

If you put it on, don't take it off too early!! It is 12 PM here and if I go to bed, I wolud love to see it still tomorrow morning. Or you wait -mmh- 9 hours before you put it on?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am sure we will love your pic.


----------



## Susanne (May 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_*another question* What is your favorite/best brush to use with the pigments? Or do you just use your fingers?_

 
No fingers, please, I use the 224.


----------



## purrtykitty (May 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_*another question* What is your favorite/best brush to use with the pigments? Or do you just use your fingers?_

 
I just use a regular ol' shadow brush (I don't know MAC's brush number because I use another brand).


----------



## elegant-one (May 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_If you put it on, don't take it off too early!! It is 12 PM here and if I go to bed, I wolud love to see it still tomorrow morning. Or you wait -mmh- 9 hours before you put it on?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am sure we will love your pic._

 
aww, you're so sweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll wait until tomorrow! You're up late today/tonight


----------



## Susanne (May 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Susanne, get your bimbo butt on a plane and come visit meeeeeee! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And then we can take a MEGA road trip! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
  I hope your offer will still be there next year? I will come.


----------



## Susanne (May 16, 2008)

Good night, bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 See you tomorrow.


----------



## elegant-one (May 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I just use a regular ol' shadow brush (I don't know MAC's brush number because I use another brand)._

 
Can you tell if this is real or fake? I'm seriously tempted..not that I would save that much.

Ebay 170217951781


----------



## purrtykitty (May 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Can you tell if this is real or fake? I'm seriously tempted..not that I would save that much.

Ebay 170217951781_

 
It looks OK to me, but I'm definitely no expert.  The lid has that matte/slightly shiny look to it and the jar walls look right, but it was taken at a weird angle, so it's kinda hard to tell.  The box looks OK to me.  To my knowledge, Jardin Aires hasn't been faked...I don't think any of the LE ones have.  But for $2 more you can get it from MAC, still.  Or you could always check the clearance bin.  E-Bay is great, but I'm so wary these days.

Edit:  I looked in the seller's history and the other pigments he's selling look OK to me (i.e. they aren't ones that are faked) *EXCEPT* there's a sale for Rocking Orange Pigment, which I believe was said to be a glitter in another thread.


----------



## elegant-one (May 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_It looks OK to me, but I'm definitely no expert.  The lid has that matte/slightly shiny look to it and the jar walls look right, but it was taken at a weird angle, so it's kinda hard to tell.  The box looks OK to me.  To my knowledge, Jardin Aires hasn't been faked...I don't think any of the LE ones have.  But for $2 more you can get it from MAC, still.  Or you could always check the clearance bin.  E-Bay is great, but I'm so wary these days.

Edit:  I looked in the seller's history and the other pigments he's selling look OK to me (i.e. they aren't ones that are faked) *EXCEPT* there's a sale for Rocking Orange Pigment, which I believe was said to be a glitter in another thread._

 
Hey thanks doll...i may just get it from MAC to be safe


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_*another question* What is your favorite/best brush to use with the pigments? Or do you just use your fingers?_

 
Are you ready for this? *takes a deep breath*,,, Let the rambling begin!

What brush I use depends on where on my eye or face I am putting the pigment.  If it is on the lid, I use the 239. In the crease, either 217, 222, or  224, just like if it were pressed shadow.  If you use the 222 or 224 be sure to really press the brush into the pigment (I use it from the lid) so the pigment gets into the bristles.  That helps to eliminate some fallout if it is in the bristles rather than sitting on top of the bristles.  I find that using the 224 blends them out and makes them softer looking because it is a fluffier brush.  If I am using them as a cheek highlight, I use my skunk brush (similar to the 188 cause I don't have the 188 yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and I tap it on my cheeks and then blend.  I agree with Susanne, please, no fingers


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I hope your offer will still be there next year? I will come._

 
Absolutely


----------



## Sanayhs (May 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Never tried scallops...but that does sound good. But were you sporting sparkly lips while eating them is the question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Oh, your new picture is just so lovely!_

 

Thank you! I actually had bare lips at the time. Shameful, I know, but I was getting ready to head out to the gym. Scallops are wonderful, you should give them a shot some time.


----------



## Sanayhs (May 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_MMMMMMm. Sounds delish! I love shrimp fried in garlic and butter myself. I HATE school food right now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love shrimp fried in garlic and butter, too! If you like spicy, you should try doing that, but adding cayenne pepper, white pepper and black pepper - it's _delicious_. The combination of the three peppers gives a nice, even heat across the entire tongue.


----------



## Sanayhs (May 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Seriously, it would be awesome to meet up. Alas, we are all over the US, and Susanne is on the other side of the world._

 
I'm in Canada, yo!


----------



## Sanayhs (May 16, 2008)

I'm actually legitimately hoping to road trip across Canada and the US next summer. So, who knows? Maybe I could see some of you along the way! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Someone could introduce me to a CCO!


----------



## elegant-one (May 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Are you ready for this? *takes a deep breath*,,, Let the rambling begin!

What brush I use depends on where on my eye or face I am putting the pigment.  If it is on the lid, I use the 239. In the crease, either 217, 222, or  224, just like if it were pressed shadow.  If you use the 222 or 224 be sure to really press the brush into the pigment (I use it from the lid) so the pigment gets into the bristles.  That helps to eliminate some fallout if it is in the bristles rather than sitting on top of the bristles.  I find that using the 224 blends them out and makes them softer looking because it is a fluffier brush.  If I am using them as a cheek highlight, I use my skunk brush (similar to the 188 cause I don't have the 188 yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and I tap it on my cheeks and then blend.  I agree with Susanne, please, no fingers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Slap my hands...I used my fingers...just to get a quick look at the color/texture of piggies the first time on my eyes.

So really not much different on the brushes. Whew! I thought there certainly would be this 'special' (& surely) expensive brush one has to use for pigments only 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great info for me though! I'm so loving the colors


----------



## Sanayhs (May 16, 2008)

I definitely vary the brush I use for pigments depending on what I'm doing, much like I vary the brush I use with eyeshadows. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, two new pigments for meeeee today! I gots a package in the mail! Cornflower pigment, Golden Olive pigment, macroviolet fluidline (I'm such a fluidline junkie... Only a handful more that I need til I have them all! And all of those permanent shades, too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and slicked pink lipgelee as a bonus since shipping was delayed. I just recently tried lipgelees for the first time and I'm loving them. I greatly prefer the texture to that of the lipglasses. So far, I have jellybabe, dewy jube and now slicked pink!


----------



## KikiB (May 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_*another question* What is your favorite/best brush to use with the pigments? Or do you just use your fingers?_

 
Well I like to use the 217 brush if it's for in the crease, and the 209 if it's liner. The 275 is a really good one if I am just going for it on the eye, also a brush I got from a Lancome GWP several years ago (thanks Mom!) works quite well. 

I tend to find that it's small, short, and fluffy that works the best. I have the 252 but would NOT use it for pigments.


----------



## Sanayhs (May 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Well I like to use the 217 brush if it's for in the crease, and the 209 if it's liner. The 275 is a really good one if I am just going for it on the eye, also a brush I got from a Lancome GWP several years ago (thanks Mom!) works quite well. 

I tend to find that it's small, short, and fluffy that works the best. I have the 252 but would NOT use it for pigments._

 
The 217 is the brush love of my life. I want at least one more.


----------



## Susanne (May 17, 2008)

I think I am addicted to brushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There are nearly endless possibilities for a look if you have the right brushes. Without them you can buy the best products, but the look won't work.

BTW I really like working with the 217, too!

I would love to get pink SE brushes again!! There were already some, weren't there? I missed them


----------



## elegant-one (May 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_
I would love to get pink SE brushes again!! There were already some, weren't there? I missed them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh yes me too!!! There were some for the Diana Ross collection, and stupid me didn't buy any 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really, really, really want a Pink SE set...bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am going to get the red sets from the Holiday Collection


----------



## Susanne (May 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Oh yes me too!!! There were some for the Diana Ross collection, and stupid me didn't buy any 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really, really, really want a Pink SE set...bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am going to get the red sets from the Holiday Collection
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
  Me too!


----------



## elegant-one (May 17, 2008)

oh I know what we need gals....BIMBO BRUSHES...with glittery handles! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Comes complete with a mirror so you can see your Bimbo-self and admire all that flashy Dazzleglass on your lips


----------



## Susanne (May 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_oh I know what we need gals....BIMBO BRUSHES...with glittery handles! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Comes complete with a mirror so you can see your Bimbo-self and admire all that flashy Dazzleglass on your lips_

 






(Where is your pic? I am already awaken for 8 hours now...)


----------



## elegant-one (May 17, 2008)

look again hun...i think i need to make it bigger. My hair is completely wind blown hahaha


----------



## Susanne (May 17, 2008)

Oh you are beautiful!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love your eyes and your brown hair!! There is no reason for hesitating so long! Thanks so much!


----------



## elegant-one (May 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Oh you are beautiful!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love your eyes and your brown hair!! There is no reason for hesitating so long! Thanks so much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aww...I'm blushing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   It would've been nice had DH taken my picture that night with my coat off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, it was in Jan. & it was freezing


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 17, 2008)

WHOOT WOO!  Look at you miss Elegant-one!  You look fabulous! I love your beautiful long hair!


----------



## clslvr6spd (May 17, 2008)

You guys are too cute, a meet up would be awesome!

(to see how glitter crazy I am here is a pic of my nails.)


----------



## elegant-one (May 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_WHOOT WOO!  Look at you miss Elegant-one!  You look fabulous! I love your beautiful long hair!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
uh..thanks...you're too kind *blushing*

kinda funny...i liked my makeup in this pic, however it is the only photo that dh hubby did NOT get a closeup of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Any other time, like when I don't have makeup on,or my hair is outa control, or it looks like crap...he'll just snap away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW - i'm 48 yrs old ...just a little trivia. You guys will still wanna hang out with an ol lady?


----------



## elegant-one (May 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_You guys are too cute, a meet up would be awesome!

(to see how glitter crazy I am here is a pic of my nails.) 



_

 





 look at those nails! I feel an itch in my back...can you get it please


----------



## clslvr6spd (May 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_






 look at those nails! I feel an itch in my back...can you get it please
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's what they are there for...just turn around.


----------



## elegant-one (May 17, 2008)

haha...Do they stay on well?


----------



## clslvr6spd (May 17, 2008)

They sure do. I have been going to this nail tech for 3-4 years now, It took me forever to find one that does a damn good job. I don't have lifting or breaking problems w/ them & I put them through hell; fishing & playing in the dirt!


----------



## Susanne (May 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_
BTW - i'm 48 yrs old ...just a little trivia. You guys will still wanna hang out with an ol lady?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BTW why not? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You are one of my girls here!


----------



## Susanne (May 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_They sure do. I have been going to this nail tech for 3-4 years now, It took me forever to find one that does a damn good job. I don't have lifting or breaking problems w/ them & I put them through hell; fishing & playing in the dirt!_

 
Just gorgeous. Alright, bimbos love pink nails.


----------



## purrtykitty (May 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_BTW - i'm 48 yrs old ...just a little trivia. You guys will still wanna hang out with an ol lady?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You're lying!!  You look nowhere near 48...late-thirties, maybe.  I hope to look half as great as you when I'm your age!


----------



## Susanne (May 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_You're lying!!  You look nowhere near 48...late-thirties, maybe.  I hope to look half as great as you when I'm your age! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## gigglegirl (May 17, 2008)

How the HECK have I missed this thread for all these days?? 

I am SHOCKED at how this thread has utterly blossomed (yay Sanayhs for making it!) and have so much to read!


----------



## clslvr6spd (May 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Just gorgeous. Alright, bimbos love pink nails._

 
Pink glittery nails


----------



## elegant-one (May 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_How the HECK have I missed this thread for all these days?? 

I am SHOCKED at how this thread has utterly blossomed (yay Sanayhs for making it!) and have so much to read!_

 
YES...where have you been! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This thread is like we have our own little room in the house, having our own party everyday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Glad to see you made it


----------



## elegant-one (May 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_You're lying!!  You look nowhere near 48...late-thirties, maybe.  I hope to look half as great as you when I'm your age! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OMG, I just read this...it brought tears to my eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No, really that is me in Jan. of this year..no photoshop nothin. I'll be 49 in 5 months...seriously. Just good genes i guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I kept my face out of the sun too, maybe that helped.

Thanks for the compliments you are SO kind dear...TOTALLY made my day *embarrassed*


----------



## elegant-one (May 17, 2008)

Just had an awful thought...watch DH put a unibrow on my new picture when I'm not lookin ...ugh

Oh, & I had a dream last night that i was mixing pigments...hahaha one was Golden Lemon..geesh


----------



## Sanayhs (May 17, 2008)

Elegant-one, you are beautiful. And who cares about age!? I know I don't! I actually have plans to hang out with someone soon who has daughters my age.  It's all about personality, yo!


----------



## Sanayhs (May 17, 2008)

I had a dream where I went to MAC and the price of lipstick had gone up to $30 a tube. Also, one of my regular MAs ran over to introduce another regular to me. I was torn between MAC red and New York Apple in my dream. Then, of course, learning the new price, I bought neither and was sad. I did end up getting the $12 mascara spoolie (and that's actually the price here in Canada). Oi veh dreams...


----------



## Sanayhs (May 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Just had an awful thought...watch DH put a unibrow on my new picture when I'm not lookin ...ugh

Oh, & I had a dream last night that i was mixing pigments...hahaha one was Golden Lemon..geesh_

 
He wouldn't dare! It's far too lovely a picture to ruin like that.


----------



## elegant-one (May 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Elegant-one, you are beautiful. And who cares about age!? I know I don't! I actually have plans to hang out with someone soon who has daughters my age.  It's all about personality, yo!_

 
Thanks hun!

Oh I'm FULL of personality...that's what gets me into trouble (or fun)


----------



## Sanayhs (May 17, 2008)

I'm willing to bet a lot of the gir- bimbos here are full of personality. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Thanks hun!

Oh I'm FULL of personality...that's what gets me into trouble (or fun) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## KikiB (May 17, 2008)

Oh yes, I have the personality in spades...it scares people (no wonder I'm 20 and never been close to dating...men hate me). 

I was feeling so bimbo today that I did a really cute pink eye look-Lancome Makeover on the lid, Jardin Aires from crease to brow, Helium in the crease and right under my brow, Beautiful Iris as lower liner, and Pinkcraft as top liner. Very sparkly, very fun, perfect for the mid-80 degree weather we are having here in Sea-Town.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (May 17, 2008)

Hello bimbos. LOL

I confess that I went back to the MAC counter and bought a back up of Comet Blue, and I got Baby Sparks as well. I think I might take the Baby Sparks back though. Too light me thinks.


----------



## Sanayhs (May 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Oh yes, I have the personality in spades...it scares people (no wonder I'm 20 and never been close to dating...men hate me)._

 
I scare people, too, but then I find weirdos and bond with them. Then, we scare people together! <3 If i successfully make it out on my road trip next summer, Seattle is definitely one of the places on my list that I will be stopping. Perhaps you could be a tour guide for a day?


----------



## Sanayhs (May 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_Hello bimbos. LOL

I confess that I went back to the MAC counter and bought a back up of Comet Blue, and I got Baby Sparks as well. I think I might take the Baby Sparks back though. Too light me thinks._

 
Hurray confessions! *cackles* I think Comet Blue is my favourite of the dazzleglasses. It's the one that caught my eye as soon as the first product photos were released and continues to be the one that makes me happiest.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (May 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Hurray confessions! *cackles* I think Comet Blue is my favourite of the dazzleglasses. It's the one that caught my eye as soon as the first product photos were released and continues to be the one that makes me happiest._

 
I agree! I heard some moaning and groaning over the thought of a blue lip gloss but I knew it was going to be awesome. It's so hot over a lot of lipsticks. 

I'm working on convincing my husband to let me have a little spree. I've been hearing some great recs for e/s colors.


----------



## Sanayhs (May 17, 2008)

My boyfriend thought I was INSANE when I bought blast o blue lipstick from someone on here, but it's so pretty layered with different things!

What eyeshadows are you thinking about?


----------



## KikiB (May 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I scare people, too, but then I find weirdos and bond with them. Then, we scare people together! <3 If i successfully make it out on my road trip next summer, Seattle is definitely one of the places on my list that I will be stopping. Perhaps you could be a tour guide for a day? _

 
Oh definitely...I am the best tour guide, at least in my book! For some people a tour would consist of hitting every Starbucks in the city centre...there is a Starbucks on almost every block. I love going to the original though, down at the Market...just go there on a sunny day, go to Piroshky Piroshky, and grab French Elle and sit at the little park by the Market and watch all the cruise ships go by.


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_BTW - i'm 48 yrs old ...just a little trivia. You guys will still wanna hang out with an ol lady?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Girl, if I look half as you do in 20 years, I will be thrilled!  I never would have guessed you are 48!  Luckily for me, I have good genes... my mom is 50 and looks MUCH younger.  Hopefully I will age well too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here is a picture of my beautiful mom from Christmas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Do ya think I look like her? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Most people think we are sisters, and assume that my kids are hers instead of her grandchildren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I should add that she is VERY proud that her first born is a bimbo!


----------



## elegant-one (May 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Girl, if I look half as you do in 20 years, I will be thrilled!  I never would have guessed you are 48!  Luckily for me, I have good genes... my mom is 50 and looks MUCH younger.  Hopefully I will age well too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here is a picture of my beautiful mom from Christmas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Do ya think I look like her? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Most people think we are sisters, and assume that my kids are hers instead of her grandchildren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I should add that she is VERY proud that her first born is a bimbo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_

 
Ackk..you're soo sweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Darn, that's your mom?!! She truly looks Amazing! You do look a lot like her...you def. could pass as sisters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wow, she's proud to have a bimbette...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is she into makeup too?

So Audrey, you're 28...i can still do math & like makeup (what a Bimbo thing to say huh). Our son is 28


----------



## Susanne (May 17, 2008)

Audrey, please greet your mom from here!


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Ackk..you're soo sweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Darn, that's your mom?!! She truly looks Amazing! You do look a lot like her...you def. could pass as sisters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wow, she's proud to have a bimbette...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is she into makeup too?

So Audrey, you're 28...i can still do math & like makeup (what a Bimbo thing to say huh). Our son is 28 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well, she isn't too into makeup, but I got her wearing MAC foundation and blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  She doesn't wear much more than foundation, blush, eyeliner and mascara, so if 50% of what she wears is MAC, I'm doing pretty good right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I tried to get her into Dazzleglass, but she hates lipgloss.  She just licks it off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She was sweet enough to stand in line with me at 6am to get her hands on a Barbie doll when they came out and we had an awesome time.  She goes with me when I go to the counter sometimes, but doesn't buy much for herself, just for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm *almost* 28... give me another month and a half! How did I get this old anyway?


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 17, 2008)

Hey Susanne, while you are here, I've been meaning to ask you... What is the time difference between you there and us here?  Is it 6 hours ahead?  I remember when I was in Europe visiting for my senior high school trip, I would call my parents and wake them up at 3am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I could hear them swearing at me from across the ocean


----------



## elegant-one (May 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Well, she isn't too into makeup, but I got her wearing MAC foundation and blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  She doesn't wear much more than foundation, blush, eyeliner and mascara, so if 50% of what she wears is MAC, I'm doing pretty good right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I tried to get her into Dazzleglass, but she hates lipgloss.  She just licks it off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She was sweet enough to stand in line with me at 6am to get her hands on a Barbie doll when they came out and we had an awesome time.  She goes with me when I go to the counter sometimes, but doesn't buy much for herself, just for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm *almost* 28... give me another month and a half! How did I get this old anyway? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
bleck...the years go so much faster the older you get 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As long as I don't feel it I'll be ok.


I think that's great that you & your mom can share that together, heck even if she doesn't like lipgloss.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its always fun to shop for makeup with someone. 

It's so much fun when I get to go with my daughter in law. She's really into Bobbi Brown these days...she loves a real no makeup makeup look.


----------



## elegant-one (May 17, 2008)

Susanne, aren't you tired tonight? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So glad you're here!

BTW...i am so lovin Sweet Sienna with Mutiny. I have a little hazel with my brown eyes & it makes them pop


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Susanne, aren't you tired tonight? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So glad you're here!

BTW...i am so lovin Sweet Sienna with Mutiny. I have a little hazel with my brown eyes & it makes them pop_

 
I haven't tried that combo yet, but I bet it will look awesome with Rags to Riches d/g!  I just LOVE Sweet Sienna.  I love the teeeeny little sparkles and the texture.  I am so spoiled with the Antiquitease pigments because I they are fabulous.  I am having a hard time finding pigments that meet my expectations after using those.  They are both so versatile, and go with everything. I love pairing Sweet Sienna with Family Silver MES too!


----------



## elegant-one (May 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_I haven't tried that combo yet, but I bet it will look awesome with Rags to Riches d/g!  I just LOVE Sweet Sienna.  I love the teeeeny little sparkles and the texture.  I am so spoiled with the Antiquitease pigments because I they are fabulous.  I am having a hard time finding pigments that meet my expectations after using those.  They are both so versatile, and go with everything. I love pairing Sweet Sienna with Family Silver MES too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Kinda makes me mad that I didn't pay any attention to the pigments at the time of Antiquitease. I don't have Family Silver, but i'm sure that I have something similar I could use.

I pretty sure that I'm going to get to go to Nordies on the 21! So i'm gonna check everything out in person.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do you want some TAN pig.? And, I may get Jardin Aires too then.


----------



## gigglegirl (May 17, 2008)

so elegant-one. mutiny/sweet sienna--which do you put on the lid? placement? sounds awesome so I want to try it!!

I'm thinking of getting the Bare Necessity d/g mostly from a tutorial i saw from mreichert (sp?) from makeupgeek tv. gosh she made an awesome look with rubenesque on lid, remotely grey and cork and vanilla e/s. so getting a couple more from that look and Bare Necessity looked awesome!


----------



## elegant-one (May 17, 2008)

I put a thin layer of Rollicking pp first, very light application of Mutiny over that, then a little Vanilla to highlight on the brow bone & a little in the inner corner & then Sweet Sienna in crease & just slightly above crease & on outer corner. Then dark brown liner. plus, you could put just a little sweet sienna under your lower lash liner, then a thin line of mutiny right under that if you want a little color.


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Kinda makes me mad that I didn't pay any attention to the pigments at the time of Antiquitease. I don't have Family Silver, but i'm sure that I have something similar I could use.

I pretty sure that I'm going to get to go to Nordies on the 21! So i'm gonna check everything out in person.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do you want some TAN pig.? And, I may get Jardin Aires too then._

 
I don't have tan or Jardin Aires.  How are you liking tan? If you want to send some this way, I certainly won't refuse it.  I'd love some! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I keep wavering on JA.  I look at it every time I go to Nordies, and pass on it, but I really want it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think if I am disappointed in Neo Sci Fi after I see the shadows I haven't seen yet, I will get it.  Of course, my luck, they will be sold out by then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am not paniced yet because thankfully it is being repromoted with Colour Forms 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think you should definately go to Nordies and see NSF in person... it wasn't quite what I expected.  I am so glad I can see things in person, because I would never be able to decide if I had to order online!


----------



## elegant-one (May 17, 2008)

Audrey, me too...i 've been back & forth about JA. I won't decide until I see it IRL. I will definitely send some Tan your way, but will wait until I see what I get Wed. I need to get some of the sample jars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like the TAN, its very pretty on.

I hate not being able to see the new collections at the store. MAC needs to put a counter at my Macys darn them.


----------



## KikiB (May 17, 2008)

Jardin Aires is one of my favourite pigments, that and Helium...you will love it. My usual counter did not sell out of JA and with it being repromoed I can only hope it ends up at the CCO soon...because I love mine. 

As for the NSF stuff, I was totally digging the eyeshadows, however I have Crystal Avalanche and don't need another white VP shadow, and Evening Aura is pretty but if it is close to UD Jones, I will pass since I love Jones. Any way that I can cut corners is good...because my store has the Half-Yearly sale coming up and I have a lot of stuff I need to buy. You would think that me, having a good 50 or so bottles of lotion would not need any more...but my favourite ones that we carry are getting DC'ed. I have to close on the 21st anyways, so I will def. check it out.


----------



## Sanayhs (May 18, 2008)

I will probably go to the local MAC after I get off of work on Wednesday. I mean, I have the day off work on Thursday and could go then... but I don't want to wait that much longer!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (May 18, 2008)

Can I be a Stinky Dazzleglass Loving Bimbo?


----------



## KikiB (May 18, 2008)

It's your choice!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I never considered Rags to Riches, and I dunno if I will get any more DG's because of NSF...

Oh and another obsession-SHOES! I got three pairs of shoes today for under $24, that's with our 9% sales tax. I got some rose gold satin heels (really cute slingback), some pink peeptoe kitten heels, and then penny loafers. Yeah, the last one may not be most people's cup of tea but I figure I can rock it. Right?


----------



## Susanne (May 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Hey Susanne, while you are here, I've been meaning to ask you... What is the time difference between you there and us here?  Is it 6 hours ahead?  I remember when I was in Europe visiting for my senior high school trip, I would call my parents and wake them up at 3am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I could hear them swearing at me from across the ocean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

It is 7 hours ahead!

It is 9:15 AM here, I have just woken up and have my first coffee here. It should be 2:15 AM now where you are (BTW Good morning!). This is at least the official specktra time when you are not logged in right now.

Now I am sitting here, enjoy my Sunday morning and would love to chat with you, but where are you all? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








I think the best time where we can meet here is between 6 PM and 10 PM for me (11 AM to 15 PM for you!).

Where have you been in Europe? Also in Germany?


----------



## Susanne (May 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Can I be a Stinky Dazzleglass Loving Bimbo? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I added you to the list! Should I add "stinky" behind your name??


----------



## elegant-one (May 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I added you to the list! Should I add "stinky" behind your name?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





Susanne...you're so funny! 

*raising my morning coffee cup to you...cheers*  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's not a Vanilla Latte, but I'll get that wed. on my trip to Nordies


----------



## elegant-one (May 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_ Oh and another obsession-SHOES! I got three pairs of shoes today for under $24, that's with our 9% sales tax. I got some rose gold satin heels (really cute slingback), some pink peeptoe kitten heels, and then penny loafers. Yeah, the last one may not be most people's cup of tea but I figure I can rock it. Right?_

 
Don't even get me started on shoes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's next to my makeup habit! There's a reason Nordies has the shoe dept. right next to the MAC counter


----------



## CantAffordMAC (May 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I added you to the list! Should I add "stinky" behind your name?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol thanks. You can add the stinky if you'd like.....cuz the DG makes my stomach turn


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_
Where have you been in Europe? Also in Germany?_

 

I have never been to Germany 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But I have been to Switzerland, Belgium, Italy, France, and Monaco.  I was there for 10 days and saw all of those countries in that short amount of time.  DH and I are trying to plan a trip to Europe for our 10th wedding anniversary (3 more years) and hopefully we will get to spend more time there.  I'd love to visit France again, Germany, Scotland and Ireland.  Hopefully the dream will make it to reality


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_: It's not a Vanilla Latte, but I'll get that wed. on my trip to Nordies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ok, can you please explain to me what a Vanilla Latte is?  Is it hot or cold?  What is used in making it?  I always get the same things when I go to Starbucks (usually a Caramel or Peppermint Mocha Frappachino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) but I want to try other things.  I am always so afraid to order anything else cause if I have to pay $4=$5. I want to actually like it!


----------



## stv578 (May 18, 2008)

Well, hello everyone!  I was gone for 2 days (went up north, rained tons and when it stopped, one of my two little one's got sick, fun times!  Actually, we made it to the beach, but before we even got out of the car, he went bleh, and back to the hotel we went 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).  

So I get back and see 5 more pages on this thread!  So we've gone from dazzleglass, to pink to pigments to brushes to scallops and shrimp (yum) to mom's and make-up and now to lattes!!!  

Vanilla lattes are quite tasty, basically a plain latte with the vanilla syrup added to it for flavour.  I however am a Starbuck's Green Tea Latte girl myself!  Oh, and the vanilla latte can be hot or iced!

Elegant-one, you are seriously gorgeous.  Love your pic and your hair!  And if you get your daughter-in-law on here, I'm sure we can get some colour on her, not that there's anything wrong with BB's natural look!

Audrey, with a mom that looks like that, you definitely have some great genes in the family!  

As for brushes, I generally use my 239 for pigments because it's much firmer and I like to 'pat' it on rather then brush it on as i do with eyeshadows.  I sometimes use the 217 as well, but those are the only two I use with pigments.


----------



## purrtykitty (May 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_OMG, I just read this...it brought tears to my eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No, really that is me in Jan. of this year..no photoshop nothin. I'll be 49 in 5 months...seriously. Just good genes i guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I kept my face out of the sun too, maybe that helped.

Thanks for the compliments you are SO kind dear...TOTALLY made my day *embarrassed*_

 
Oh, I didn't mean to embarrass you...I just wanted you to know how beautiful you are!!


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Well, hello everyone!  I was gone for 2 days (went up north, rained tons and when it stopped, one of my two little one's got sick, fun times!  Actually, we made it to the beach, but before we even got out of the car, he went bleh, and back to the hotel we went 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).  

So I get back and see 5 more pages on this thread!  So we've gone from dazzleglass, to pink to pigments to brushes to scallops and shrimp (yum) to mom's and make-up and now to lattes!!!  

Vanilla lattes are quite tasty, basically a plain latte with the vanilla syrup added to it for flavour.  I however am a Starbuck's Green Tea Latte girl myself!  Oh, and the vanilla latte can be hot or iced!

Elegant-one, you are seriously gorgeous.  Love your pic and your hair!  And if you get your daughter-in-law on here, I'm sure we can get some colour on her, not that there's anything wrong with BB's natural look!

Audrey, with a mom that looks like that, you definitely have some great genes in the family!  

As for brushes, I generally use my 239 for pigments because it's much firmer and I like to 'pat' it on rather then brush it on as i do with eyeshadows.  I sometimes use the 217 as well, but those are the only two I use with pigments._

 
Glad to see you back!  I wondered where you went off to!  So sorry your little one is sick - that is definately no fun!


----------



## purrtykitty (May 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Well, she isn't too into makeup, but I got her wearing MAC foundation and blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She doesn't wear much more than foundation, blush, eyeliner and mascara, so if 50% of what she wears is MAC, I'm doing pretty good right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I tried to get her into Dazzleglass, but she hates lipgloss. She just licks it off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She was sweet enough to stand in line with me at 6am to get her hands on a Barbie doll when they came out and we had an awesome time. She goes with me when I go to the counter sometimes, but doesn't buy much for herself, just for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm *almost* 28... give me another month and a half! How did I get this old anyway? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Holy crap, Audrey...you're just a little older than I am.  I turned 27 in March...and I have no idea where all that time went!

Edit:  Your mom is beautiful, btw...I can totally see how people think you two are sisters.


----------



## KikiB (May 18, 2008)

And I thought I was old...I just turned 20. 

Usually when I go to Starbucks, which sometimes is everyday, sometimes once a week (it depends on if I am working a morning or midday shift at work, or if I am doing something in the morning...or if I am going shopping, because this is Starbucks central after all!), I get the Caffe Vanilla frap. It's fairly inexpensive for a frap but still good. They just brought Mint Mocha Chip back, however they are using a mint chocolate syrup this time which I don't like...I might ask them to do it with peppermint instead. If you go to Nordie's though, you HAVE to get the Sparkling Pomegranate Lemonade at the eBar. I swear, all the mall employees LOVE it. It is perfect for these hot days (well today is about 15-20 degrees cooler than yesterday).

I've only been on a plane once in my life, and it was when we went to Hawaii...when I was 6 months old. Since then, it was a case of we did not have the money to take vacations, and now we do but my parents cannot get the time off work, and I'm strictly hourly and I need the money because work=money=MAC. 

But yeah, back to the shoes...I don't usually buy my shoes from Nordie's. I am cheap, I usually go to Payless. Although right now Wet Seal has these neon orange pumps that I am so jonesing for. I usually go makeup, and then Brass Plum-occasionally there are things there that I like, and I get my wallets from there (I have an obsession with hinge-style wallets).


----------



## Susanne (May 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Ok, can you please explain to me what a Vanilla Latte is?  Is it hot or cold?  What is used in making it?  I always get the same things when I go to Starbucks (usually a Caramel or Peppermint Mocha Frappachino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) but I want to try other things.  I am always so afraid to order anything else cause if I have to pay $4=$5. I want to actually like it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love my Vanilla Latte at Starbucks! Yummy... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Well, you can get it hot or cold (iced). It is a coffee latte (espresso with hot milk) with vanilla flavour. If you don't like vanilla, then choose a regular coffee latte.
(BTW latte is French for milk. Don't know if you speak French.)


----------



## Susanne (May 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_I have never been to Germany 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But I have been to Switzerland, Belgium, Italy, France, and Monaco.  I was there for 10 days and saw all of those countries in that short amount of time.  DH and I are trying to plan a trip to Europe for our 10th wedding anniversary (3 more years) and hopefully we will get to spend more time there.  I'd love to visit France again, Germany, Scotland and Ireland.  Hopefully the dream will make it to reality 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Oh, let me know you then if you come here! We have to meet here! 
My father is an teacher for English and we had many guests from England, Scotland, Ireland, Australia or New Zealand at home during my childhood.

I was in Ireland three times myself and many times in England. Ireland is amazing. I mostly like speaking English there. I know I am a bit crazy


----------



## KikiB (May 18, 2008)

No, lait is French for milk
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Latte seems Italian to me.


----------



## Susanne (May 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_No, lait is French for milk
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Latte seems Italian to me._

 
Oh, silly me. Sure. I speak French and Italian and sometimes mix the languages up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think in German, write in English here - that was probably too much.

Thanks!


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I love my Vanilla Latte at Starbucks! Yummy... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Well, you can get it hot or cold (iced). It is a coffee latte (espresso with hot milk) with vanilla flavour. If you don't like vanilla, then choose a regular coffee latte.
(BTW latte is French for milk. Don't know if you speak French.)_

 
I do speak French, though now it is a little rusty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I took 5 years in highschool and college.  I miss it.  It is a beautiful language.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Oh, let me know you then if you come here! We have to meet here! 
My father is an teacher for English and we had many guests from England, Scotland, Ireland, Australia or New Zealand at home during my childhood.

I was in Ireland three times myself and many times in England. Ireland is amazing. I mostly like speaking English there. I know I am a bit crazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'd love to go to England too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Definately if we come there, you can be our tour guide!


----------



## Susanne (May 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_  Definately if we come there, you can be our tour guide! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Sanayhs (May 18, 2008)

As far as coffee shop stuff in general goes, I am an iced non-fat chai latte girl. Bwahahaha... Also, I can read a fair chunk of French. Don't expect me to speak it, though. HA! And my writing has vanished due to disuse... oops. At least I still have some comprehension.


----------



## elegant-one (May 18, 2008)

Good Heavens...we went out to lunch & to Macys & I come back & see I missed so much...like all over the place here too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I don't know where to start


----------



## elegant-one (May 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Ok, can you please explain to me what a Vanilla Latte is?  Is it hot or cold?  What is used in making it?  I always get the same things when I go to Starbucks (usually a Caramel or Peppermint Mocha Frappachino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) but I want to try other things.  I am always so afraid to order anything else cause if I have to pay $4=$5. I want to actually like it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
If you like vanilla you must try one hot. ooh, caramel sounds awfully yummy too. I may try that if they have that flavor.


----------



## purrtykitty (May 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_If you like vanilla you must try one hot. ooh, caramel sounds awfully yummy too. I may try that if they have that flavor._

 
Oh yes, caramel is delish!  I'm a cappuccino girl (not that there's really that much of a difference) and I love caramel cappuccinos!


----------



## elegant-one (May 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Oh, I didn't mean to embarrass you...I just wanted you to know how beautiful you are!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
oh you're fine...I know..it was such a sweet compliment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh, i posted this earlier but don't know if you read it - right after we chatted about mixing pigments, then I went & read through the link you posted - that night I had dreams about mixing pigments...like a chemistry set with jars & lids everywhere...geesh


----------



## elegant-one (May 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_So I get back and see 5 more pages on this thread!  So we've gone from dazzleglass, to pink to pigments to brushes to scallops and shrimp (yum) to mom's and make-up and now to lattes!!!  
*
Ya, we've been all over the map...isn't is nice to just come here & chat about whatever...i enjoy it.
*
Elegant-one, you are seriously gorgeous.  Love your pic and your hair!  And if you get your daughter-in-law on here, I'm sure we can get some colour on her, not that there's anything wrong with BB's natural look!




*thanks hun...*smiles*...that's so sweet...you guys are the best!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think she is just stuck in a rut where she can only see herself in a natural
look because she's always asking me about doing a dramatic eye 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, I love her just the way she is.
* 

As for brushes, I generally use my 239 for pigments because it's much firmer and I like to 'pat' it on rather then brush it on as i do with eyeshadows.  I sometimes use the 217 as well, but those are the only two I use with pigments.

*Oh great...thanks. I've been doing the 'patting' thing too...sssshhh, don't tell Susanne...she says no fingers*



_

 
BTW..can it please stop raining


----------



## elegant-one (May 18, 2008)

Oh gosh, I just had to post this...when we were in Macys today, two of the female employees in the jewelry dept. were drunk! It was freakin hilarious to watch/listen to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You could hear them all over the store...I was laughin my butt off. Must have been drinkin a liiiitle bit too much at lunch time


----------



## coachkitten (May 18, 2008)

I totally had forgotten that this thread was here and boy did I miss a lot!  I am not keeping up with my dazzleglass bimbo responsibilites! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You girls are too funny!  I think we should have our own dazzleglass bimbo radio hour!


----------



## KikiB (May 18, 2008)

Oh amen to that! I know there are only a couple of places in the mall where people can drink during their lunch breaks, only one of them being a quick-service place (want a beer with your burrito?). I'm definitely not old enough to consume alcohol yet, but even when I do turn 21 I will not drink it...first off, I don't want to overdo it because I know I will become a raging alcoholic, and second, liver problems run on my mum's side of the family. Not to mention the smell makes me horribly sick to my stomach.

That's a lot of money I can save though...but when I turn 21 I'll be asking for Dr. Pepper, hold the ice.


----------



## purrtykitty (May 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Oh amen to that! I know there are only a couple of places in the mall where people can drink during their lunch breaks, only one of them being a quick-service place (want a beer with your burrito?). I'm definitely not old enough to consume alcohol yet, but even when I do turn 21 I will not drink it...first off, I don't want to overdo it because I know I will become a raging alcoholic, and second, liver problems run on my mum's side of the family. Not to mention the smell makes me horribly sick to my stomach.

That's a lot of money I can save though...but when I turn 21 I'll be asking for Dr. Pepper, hold the ice._

 
Hell, after last night, I should swear off drinking!


----------



## elegant-one (May 18, 2008)

^^^yes, but were you able to keep your Dazzleglass on


----------



## purrtykitty (May 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_^^^yes, but were you able to keep your Dazzleglass on_

 
Let's just say I have a very sparkly commemorative wine glass, courtesy of multiple applications!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 18, 2008)

Oh man, you guys... Nobody noticed that your dutiful president was out all weekend? Noone asking where I have gone? Now im sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And to think, I was out reporting live on the field. I went to the makeup show this weekend, boy do I have a lot of info to share. I also have coupon codes for too faced & stila. PM me if you want em.

Went to a sweet 16 on sat, port red + love alert= infinite hotness!

And elegant-one, you are absolutely postively stunning! I too hope to look half as good as you at your age. Seriously, you do not look 48!


----------



## KikiB (May 18, 2008)

Ugh my 16th was anything but sweet, it was spent working on an English project-a 200-line presentation of "The Tempest", with a cake that was half frosting.

And lucky for my parents that I rarely ever drink out of the glasses at home because they'd have a hard time getting the Dazzleglass off! I'm so cheap, I usually just drink Barq's out of the bottle.


----------



## purrtykitty (May 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Oh man, you guys... Nobody noticed that your dutiful president was out all weekend? Noone asking where I have gone? Now im sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aww, we missed you, Adina!


----------



## elegant-one (May 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Oh man, you guys... Nobody noticed that your dutiful president was out all weekend? Noone asking where I have gone? Now im sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And to think, I was out reporting live on the field. I went to the makeup show this weekend, boy do I have a lot of info to share. I also have coupon codes for too faced & stila. PM me if you want em.

Went to a sweet 16 on sat, port red + love alert= infinite hotness!

And elegant-one, you are absolutely postively stunning! I too hope to look half as good as you at your age. Seriously, you do not look 48!_

 





 oh sure, you guys are probably just saying that just to get rid of the unibrow peanut chic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks, hun...I sure appreciate that!

No, seriously, I was just think that - why we didn't hear from you our beloved President.

wow, please share all your new info...i'm an information junkie. And, darn...i really should buy love alert...note to self


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 18, 2008)

Alright bimbos... is Love Alert sheer enough for those of us with a red lip phobia?


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 18, 2008)

Elegant-one, and purrtty, you are both too kind! 

So yes, what did I see? Neo sci fi for one (my brief review is in the discussion thread)

i focused a lot of mufe, shu eumura, anastasia brows, a design brushes, and mac pro of couse. i also got to check out eve pearl, the color press on eyeshadows, too faced, smashbox (there is a gorgeous new collection coming out in aug- very vampy)

What do you all want to know? Focus was on hd, and of course there was the usual body painting going on. Pretty cool! :-D


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 18, 2008)

YES YES YES!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Alright bimbos... is Love Alert sheer enough for those of us with a red lip phobia?_


----------



## clslvr6spd (May 18, 2008)

I think so Audrey. It gives me that sheer juicy rasberry look when I wear it alone.
Here is a picture of just Love Alert




I also had to show you girls one of my fav combos: Miss Fizz, Like Venus & Comet Blue (I'm sorry for the jumbo pictures)




(I think I am the only non-sweetened black ice tea freak here.)


----------



## purrtykitty (May 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_(I think I am the only non-sweetened black ice tea freak here.)_

 
Lol, no you're not!  I'm an unsweetened iced-tea girl in the summer.  I switch off between the black iced tea and the passion iced tea.  Extra bonus, they cost way less than the frou-frou coffee drinks.


----------



## KikiB (May 18, 2008)

I am weird in that I cannot stand tea AT ALL. Starbucks did the Blackberry Green Tea frap a couple years ago which was nice, but if I get a frap there had better be coffee.

Love Alert is definitely very sheer-I hoped it would be more pigmented, but it looks great over Port Red.


----------



## purrtykitty (May 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_I am weird in that I cannot stand tea AT ALL. Starbucks did the Blackberry Green Tea frap a couple years ago which was nice, but if I get a frap there had better be coffee._

 
Oh lordy, those Green Tea Fraps were so sickeningly sweet...I could barely finish those little sample cups!  I'm with you, the coffee ones are so much better - love me a mocha frap!


----------



## coachkitten (May 18, 2008)

clslvr6spd the pic of Love Alert doesn't look red at all!  I thought that it would look more like the promo pic but if it looks as gorgeous on me as it does on you I might have to get it.  And krasevayadancer we missed lots and THANK YOU for the great review on Neo Sci-Fi!


----------



## KikiB (May 18, 2008)

Well they need to bring back the Mocha Coconut frap-it was in 2002. It was the shiz. I was in 8th grade and I had it nearly every day. I remember one day when I had a track meet and they had the sample cups of it, and I had two of those and then my grande frap.

To think I actually survived high school without coffee (money, also I had to take the yellow limousine) except for my Wednesday frap (so I could survive Steel Drums) and a coffee before church...now if I don't have it, I get irritable.


----------



## clslvr6spd (May 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_clslvr6spd the pic of Love Alert doesn't look red at all!  I thought that it would look more like the promo pic but if it looks as gorgeous on me as it does on you I might have to get it._

 
I only used one coat on my bottom lip and a little less on my top lip, but I think it is a little bit more buildable. I love it! but I don't use it as much as my others.


----------



## stv578 (May 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_I am weird in that I cannot stand tea AT ALL. Starbucks did the Blackberry Green Tea frap a couple years ago which was nice, but if I get a frap there had better be coffee._

 
Oooohhh, the Blackberry green tea latte was my absolute favourite.  I had at least one a week when I was preggies.  Starbucks only offers the original now, with melon syrup, which is still good, but nothing compares to the blackberry version.  It might explain why my now almost 2 yr old daughter grabs my cup anytime I have one (iced of course, don't want her to burn her little mouth when I have it hot!).  For those of you that prefer coffee, I also recommend the raspberry latte, that would probably be the only drink with coffee in it that I can actually still drink.  I got through university thanks to raspberry lattes... seriously!


----------



## KikiB (May 19, 2008)

White raspberry mochas are SO good. I don't recommend getting a white raspberry mocha frap, but a white peppermint...now that's good. I only get hot coffee if I am going to the coffee place by my church (over by where I used to live...the coffee there is good and they have coconut syrup) or if it is VERY cold out and I am going up to the outlets where they have the CCO.


----------



## Susanne (May 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Oh man, you guys... Nobody noticed that your dutiful president was out all weekend? Noone asking where I have gone? Now im sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And to think, I was out reporting live on the field. I went to the makeup show this weekend, boy do I have a lot of info to share. I also have coupon codes for too faced & stila. PM me if you want em.
_


----------



## Sanayhs (May 19, 2008)

Ohhh, the things I missed while I was off being intoxicated last night. *looks angelic*


----------



## Sanayhs (May 19, 2008)

On the coffee discussion: if I drink a coffee shop drink once every 2-3 months, that's a lot for me.  I usually would get a chai latte when I had doctor's appointments because there's a starbucks in the building and I usually get there early and have to wait (due to bus times). 

I avoid coffee generally. Small doses of caffeine are all I can handle. Seriously, a can of cola and I'm buzzed. You don't even want to see me on espresso - I'm off the bloody walls for _hours_. I also rarely touch pop. I drink a lot of water. Hey, it's the cheapest option, readily available, and I like it!


----------



## Sanayhs (May 19, 2008)

I've never tried anything by too faced or stila. I've never tried a lot of brands of makeup, due to lack of access. Silly Halifax. Hell, we didn't even have MAC until three and a half years ago.

I'd love to know more about the upcoming smashbox, though, as I've played with some of their stuff and enjoy it.


----------



## Sanayhs (May 19, 2008)

My friend told me last night that I need to chill out with the makeup unless I'm actually making money from it. Pfffffft. Little miss "I wear browns and pinks and nothing else." 

...It's probably for the better that no one actually knows how much I spend on makeup. Also, with the way MAC has all these fabulous collections coming out, I've definitely fallen into the trap where I rarely get anything from the permanent line. I've used some of my B2M for permanent stuff, though, because there's some stuff that's just too gorgeous to pass up! My last B2M was for Humid eyeshadow. 

Also, my god is the weather disgusting right now. 

Sorry if I'm scattered. Ha! I'll just go drink some more water now...


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 19, 2008)

Sanay, they has the smashbox summer collection out to play with, but that was not all that exciting to me since they have that stuff out at Sephora. The only thing I saw of the upcoming fall collection (which hit stores in August) was a promo image which looked a lot like the cult of cherry. The lips were dark and very vampy while the eyes were smoked up with black eyeliner. I wish I remember the name of the collection on the poster... Hmmmm, maybe it will come to me.

Pffftt, coffee isn't sparkly or pink! Back to the task at hands people! Who wants to discuss upcoming bimbo worthy products?


----------



## elegant-one (May 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Lol, no you're not!  I'm an unsweetened iced-tea girl in the summer.  I switch off between the black iced tea and the passion iced tea.  Extra bonus, they cost way less than the frou-frou coffee drinks._

 
Hubby LOVES the Passion Fruit ice tea from PF Changs, I ordered the exact tea they use from Amazon...its a huge box of like 25 packets. We got a brewer...man that is the best tasting ice tea & it smells so good while its brewing. Chill & add a little lemon....yum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










...speaking of drinking...cute new smiles


----------



## Susanne (May 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_*My friend told me last night that I need to chill out with the makeup unless I'm actually making money from it.* Pfffffft. Little miss "I wear browns and pinks and nothing else." 

...*It's probably for the better that no one actually knows how much I spend on makeup.* Also, with the way MAC has all these fabulous collections coming out, I've definitely fallen into the trap where I rarely get anything from the permanent line._

 

It is definitely your decision how much you spend on makeup!! It is your money, you don't hurt anyone and it is not unhealthy!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have told this story before, but my ex-boyfriend once told me: "For every new makeup product you buy you have to throw an old one away!"








I love my MAC and saving money for it. This is my life.


----------



## Sanayhs (May 19, 2008)

I definitely do as I please. I still pay my bills, take care of my critters and responsibilities and whatnot, so why not? I think she was frightened by my six palettes of blushes/eyeshadows sitting out yesterday, ha. (Little does she know I just bought a full eyeshadow palette on here today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the Clearance Bin...). Oh, and I love my boyfriend's opinion that my MAC collection should not exceed $250 in value at any one time.

As far as drinks... we could talk about pink drinks! Anyone familiar with a drink called an Andromeda or Andrometini? You probably haven't, but it's wonderful. Vanilla vodka, raspberry vodka, cranberry juice, lime or lemon juice and fresh ginger. It's the prettiest pink and has such a neat flavour.


----------



## purrtykitty (May 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_As far as drinks... we could talk about pink drinks! Anyone familiar with a drink called an Andromeda or Andrometini? You probably haven't, but it's wonderful. Vanilla vodka, raspberry vodka, cranberry juice, lime or lemon juice and fresh ginger. It's the prettiest pink and has such a neat flavour._

 
Well, the Passion Iced Tea is kinda pink...dark pink.  I've got another fabulous drink that turns pink...a Bellini Martini!  You mix equal parts raspberry vodka (any flavored one will work I suppose, but rasp. is the best) with peach schapps in a martini mixer.  Pour into a martini glass and top with an equal part of champagne.  Garnish with frozen raspberries which turn the drink pink as the defrost!  So yummy!


----------



## Sanayhs (May 19, 2008)

Mmmm... Bellinis in general are yummy.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Well, the Passion Iced Tea is kinda pink...dark pink.  I've got another fabulous drink that turns pink...a Bellini Martini!  You mix equal parts raspberry vodka (any flavored one will work I suppose, but rasp. is the best) with peach schapps in a martini mixer.  Pour into a martini glass and top with an equal part of champagne.  Garnish with frozen raspberries which turn the drink pink as the defrost!  So yummy!_


----------



## elegant-one (May 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Well, the Passion Iced Tea is kinda pink...dark pink.  I've got another fabulous drink that turns pink...a Bellini Martini!  You mix equal parts raspberry vodka (any flavored one will work I suppose, but rasp. is the best) with peach schapps in a martini mixer.  Pour into a martini glass and top with an equal part of champagne.  Garnish with frozen raspberries which turn the drink pink as the defrost!  So yummy!_

 
Pink drinks...so funny that we're talking about drinks at like 10AM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Let's see now, drinking & glitter lips & pink nails...yea...Bimbos


----------



## elegant-one (May 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I have told this story before, but my ex-boyfriend once told me: "For every new makeup product you buy you have to throw an old one away!"








I love my MAC and saving money for it. This is my life._

 
Good that he's your EX 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I couldn't imagine anyone limiting how much makeup I buy! I LOVE all my makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't even limit myself!


----------



## Sanayhs (May 19, 2008)

I want world peace!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (May 19, 2008)

Two of my favorite things: Makeup and coffeeeeee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My bf thinks I spend too much on makeup too lmao. But I stopped caring what he says...I work *damn hard* for my money, and I will spend it how I want. I cared so little that I picked up all of my Heatherette order slips (4 or 5 of them) and handed them to him (Lets just say it was hundreds worth...) and needless to say his jaw dropped haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I dont drink alcohol (hate the taste...) so i can't talk on it too much


----------



## Susanne (May 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Pink drinks...so funny that we're talking about drinks at like 10AM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Let's see now, drinking & glitter lips & pink nails...yea...Bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
10 AM? It is 8.15 PM here already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Where is my pink cocktail??


----------



## Susanne (May 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Two of my favorite things: Makeup and coffeeeeee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 





 My MAC counter is in a mall and there are three Starbucks as well. After hauling at MAC I always go to Starbucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Take a look in the attachment!


----------



## elegant-one (May 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_10 AM? It is 8.15 PM here already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Where is my pink cocktail?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





...that's right...it's almost time for you to take it easy. How about a little 7up with some Merlot, of course in a pretty Bimbo wine glass...that would be pink


----------



## Susanne (May 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Good that he's your EX 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I couldn't imagine anyone limiting how much makeup I buy! I LOVE all my makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't even limit myself!_

 
Yep.

I am so glad that my "new" bf (he isn't that "new" anymore) accepts me how I am and supports me in my interests!
Live and let live!!


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 19, 2008)

Here ya go Susanne!


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 19, 2008)

Or maybe this one


----------



## Susanne (May 19, 2008)

Applause! ^^


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 19, 2008)

It's all about us!


----------



## elegant-one (May 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_





 It's all about us! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_

 





With all our Dazzleglass gloss prolly!


----------



## Susanne (May 19, 2008)

^^^ added this to our list on first page!


----------



## Susanne (May 19, 2008)

Bimbos, how many glitter eye liners do you have? They were released with Metal-X collection at the end of last year. Some are still left:

M·A·C Cosmetics | Glitter Eye Liner

I bought the one in Pewterpink - blue purple w/ multicolour glitter 

Wouldn't it be great to get one in pink?


----------



## gigglegirl (May 19, 2008)

I've heard these are awesome glitter liners: Lise Watier -Home
and multi ones in pinky tones!

I only have one metal x liner i'm afraid, in Enbronze!


----------



## elegant-one (May 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Bimbos, how many glitter eye liners do you have? They were released with Metal-X collection at the end of last year. Some are still left:

M·A·C Cosmetics | Glitter Eye Liner

I bought the one in Pewterpink - blue purple w/ multicolour glitter 

Wouldn't it be great to get one in pink? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I only have a bronzey one


----------



## elegant-one (May 19, 2008)

On a kinda funny side note ladies - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Views for Breast Augmentation -1679

Views for Bimbos Unite Thread - 2,473

PRICELESS


----------



## Susanne (May 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_On a kinda funny side note ladies - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Views for Breast Augmentation -1679

Views for Bimbos Unite Thread - 2,473

PRICELESS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 






  Yes: friends, soul mates and fun are priceless!!


----------



## stv578 (May 19, 2008)

Now things are getting really interesting! And we really are such enablers, first with the make-up, then Starbuck's (i'll be heading out for a raspberry latte later on, and yes, this is PINK!) and now alcohol, lol! I'll be wearing shimmery pink shadow today in honour of all of you while I sip my pink latte


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 19, 2008)

Speaking of shimmery pink eyeshadow, how can I find a pink e/s that won't make me look sickly?  My eyes look infected if I wear pink e/s


----------



## purrtykitty (May 19, 2008)

OK, ladies...I posted and all PINK fotd!  They're subtle pinks and of course the camera never picks up how it really looks...but it's pink nonetheless!


----------



## rbella (May 19, 2008)

I only have glittery stuff from GirLActik.  Can I be a bimbo?  Please!!!!


----------



## rbella (May 19, 2008)

OOPS!  Sorry, double post!!!


----------



## elegant-one (May 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I only have glittery stuff from GirLActik.  Can I be a bimbo?  Please!!!!_

 
Oh , absolutely!


----------



## rbella (May 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Oh , absolutely! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thank you!   Thank you!  Thank you!!


----------



## elegant-one (May 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Speaking of shimmery pink eyeshadow, how can I find a pink e/s that won't make me look sickly?  My eyes look infected if I wear pink e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have the exact same problem with some pink/red eye shadows. I put them over CCB Root...it just seems to give them a wearable look.

I bought Full Flame es...hilarious on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 looks like i had some kinda sickness


----------



## purrtykitty (May 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Speaking of shimmery pink eyeshadow, how can I find a pink e/s that won't make me look sickly? My eyes look infected if I wear pink e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You can put me in that category, too.  To combat that, I stick with cool-toned pinks, like Neutral Pink, which has grey undertones.  Revved-up is very nice because it's silvery-based pink...and since it's a pigment, it's buildable in color.  And that Bare Minerals Heart Glimmer is a very silvered pink.  I have to be careful with pinks because they tend to oxidize on me, so a good base is a must!


----------



## elegant-one (May 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_You can put me in that category, too.  To combat that, I stick with cool-toned pinks, like Neutral Pink, which has grey undertones.  Revved-up is very nice because it's silvery-based pink...and since it's a pigment, it's buildable in color.  And that Bare Minerals Heart Glimmer is a very silvered pink.  I have to be careful with pinks because they tend to oxidize on me, so a good base is a must!_

 
Those bare minerals (even in your FOTD) they are all Bare Escentuals right? I have a bunch of the BE shadows & blushes that I love. Heart glimmer is really pretty.


----------



## purrtykitty (May 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Those bare minerals (even in your FOTD) they are all Bare Escentuals right? I have a bunch of the BE shadows & blushes that I love. Heart glimmer is really pretty._

 
Yep!  They're all so pretty and sparkly!


----------



## KikiB (May 19, 2008)

If you're looking for a good pink, try Makeover (by Lancome)...it's so pink and shimmery and fun.

As far as glitter liners, I have no MAC ones. I have, however, two old Avon ones and then three Urban Decay ones, plus the famous Super Freak by Too Faced.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 19, 2008)

Audrey, try pink/purples. Those tend to work a lil better on us pale chicks i find. Or try a red/pink like passionate. I think its all about placement really 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Did you all know that your president is also specktra's very own roving beauty reporter for glam soup? I would love for you all to listen to my segments on the show and to tell me what you ladies think! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and Miss audrey- I posted an fotd for ya


----------



## elegant-one (May 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Audrey, try pink/purples. Those tend to work a lil better on us pale chicks i find. Or try a red/pink like passionate. I think its all about placement really 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Did you all know that your president is also specktra's very own roving beauty reporter for glam soup? I would love for you all to listen to my segments on the show and to tell me what you ladies think! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 





..That's waaaayyyy cool! I haven't had a chance to listen yet...little late here then, but i'm gonna try


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 19, 2008)

The shows are archived, if you go to blogtalkradio.com/specktra you can listen to yesterdays show 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I pop up around the 71 min mark, have a listen and tell me what you think!


----------



## KikiB (May 19, 2008)

That's cool! Thank you for posting your NSF swatches, it makes me more convinced to get Electro. The bright orange boxes are LOVE. I would cover my room in them (I tape cool packaging to my walls). What can I say, I'm a sucker for pretty packaging!


----------



## Sanayhs (May 19, 2008)

I can't decide how I feel about Electro. I just don't know.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 19, 2008)

You love it, see- i just decided for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I can't decide how I feel about Electro. I just don't know._


----------



## coachkitten (May 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_
Did you all know that your president is also specktra's very own roving beauty reporter for glam soup? I would love for you all to listen to my segments on the show and to tell me what you ladies think! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
Congrats!  You sounded great yesterday! You are one busy lady Madame President! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And I guess if our president says that we should get Electro then we must listen.  Electro has been added to my list!


----------



## stv578 (May 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Speaking of shimmery pink eyeshadow, how can I find a pink e/s that won't make me look sickly? My eyes look infected if I wear pink e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hmmm.  My colouring is completely different from yours, but I do find that I can make just about any pink work if I use a darker shade on the outer v.  My favourites are Pink Venus, (i know, i know, it's a lustre), which looks great with Sable, and also Da Bling.  Actually, either of these pinks would make a really hot smokey eye by combining them with a dark grey or black.  A really light shade on the inner corner, the pink shade on the middle of the lid and then something like knight divine or Charred on the outer corner would take away the sickly look that pink can give.  However, here's my disclaimer!  I am olive-toned, so your results may vary!

Edit:  Audrey, iirc, you prefer cooler shades, the pinks i've mentioned here are on the warmer side.  But I think any pink looks hot when it anchored with grey or black!


----------



## Sanayhs (May 19, 2008)

Madame President, what is the verdict on Sci Fi Delity? It looks preeeetttttttyyyyyy...

Glad there's someone to make decisions for me.


----------



## Sanayhs (May 19, 2008)

Also, what the hell do you do when you try to break up with someone and it, uh, doesn't take?


----------



## KikiB (May 19, 2008)

I have to agree...it makes it easier for me. 

Now the whole outer v stuff, I have never been able to do...I am so lame I know. It looks horrible when I attempt, so I just don't.


----------



## stv578 (May 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_The shows are archived, if you go to blogtalkradio.com/specktra you can listen to yesterdays show 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I pop up around the 71 min mark, have a listen and tell me what you think!_

 
Thanks!  I will definitely have a listen one night this week once the kiddies are in bed!


----------



## stv578 (May 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Also, what the hell do you do when you try to break up with someone and it, uh, doesn't take?_

 
Do you mean he doesn't realize you broke it off?


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Madame President, what is the verdict on Sci Fi Delity? It looks preeeetttttttyyyyyy...

Glad there's someone to make decisions for me. _

 
Hahaha, you crack me up girlie! Sci fidelity is a bronzed red. I would say the color payoff is good, buts its too dark for me for the summer i think. Plus, with my coloring I am not too keen on brassy colors on the lips. Methinks you can pass if you have the same tastes as me


----------



## Susanne (May 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Speaking of shimmery pink eyeshadow, how can I find a pink e/s that won't make me look sickly?  My eyes look infected if I wear pink e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
  I know what you mean. But I love pink e/s!! Even if it doesn't look as good as my teals... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My favourite is Da Bling, but I also like Pink Venus (glittery!!), Slip Pink (Technacolour) and Beauty Sleep (Nocturnelle).

Every time I see a pink glittery e/s it screams "Buy me!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wear them with bluish purple tones, then it looks good.


----------



## coachkitten (May 20, 2008)

Ohhh...beauty sleep and da bling are so pretty!  I also don't look good in pinks but I keep trying hoping that something will work!


----------



## KikiB (May 20, 2008)

The ONLY pink MAC e/s that I own is Pink Freeze, which was my pre-Crystal Avalance highlighter colour. I think I've used it twice since I bought CA...I wore it out when I went on a pink kick last Holiday. Pair it over Lancome's The Pink Carpet (which says "intense" but has no colour payoff whatsoever, even when I use a 252 brush) and it's FAB. 

Although I find it funny, I bought Best Dressed (Lancome) and I've used it so little that there are still the hatchmarks on top. Time to put that to work.


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Speaking of shimmery pink eyeshadow, how can I find a pink e/s that won't make me look sickly?  My eyes look infected if I wear pink e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Hmmm.  My colouring is completely different from yours, but I do find that I can make just about any pink work if I use a darker shade on the outer v.  My favourites are Pink Venus, (i know, i know, it's a lustre), which looks great with Sable, and also Da Bling.  Actually, either of these pinks would make a really hot smokey eye by combining them with a dark grey or black.  A really light shade on the inner corner, the pink shade on the middle of the lid and then something like knight divine or Charred on the outer corner would take away the sickly look that pink can give.  However, here's my disclaimer!  I am olive-toned, so your results may vary!

Edit:  Audrey, iirc, you prefer cooler shades, the pinks i've mentioned here are on the warmer side.  But I think any pink looks hot when it anchored with grey or black!_

 
Audrey, I think this would work great on you! Have you tried anything like this using Neutral Pink from the N collection?


----------



## Sanayhs (May 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Do you mean he doesn't realize you broke it off? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
He doesn't seem to be accepting it? He seems to think he can just deny it and we'll carry on as before. I may make a separate thread later because I'm scratching my head over this one.


----------



## elegant-one (May 20, 2008)

Hey Susanne...we need to add our dear gigglegirl to the list! How on earth did we not get you on there! Now you're official...hope you love that Bare necessity!


----------



## gigglegirl (May 20, 2008)

lol thanks elegant-one! you're very observant with the various threads!~

Yep, I saw the stand in store and they had only 3 left....so I decided to check out everyone's swatches, then the thread re: smell (as I don't want a funky one!)

I'm also contemplating Date Night--I just love plummy/purple colours but its a bit hard with my pale NW15 skin.

edit: I could be the accountant for the bimbos? That would work right? LOL I might as well throw in my real-life career in there!


----------



## gigglegirl (May 20, 2008)

awww junk. what the heck, I shouldn't have placed my order so quick! I was also eyeing glamour od (coral-yeah i'm sold!) but hadn't added it to my basket and got all distracted by the neo-sci-fi (the orange packaging apparently distracted this bimbo)......lol this does officially make me sound like a bimbo too! I think I'll quickly place another order!


edit: I feel almost embarrassed, I don't want to study hence I've placed another order! Glamour OD d/g + Hush CCB (I don't own a ccb yet, but cannot wait!)


----------



## elegant-one (May 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_awww junk. what the heck, I shouldn't have placed my order so quick! I was also eyeing glamour od (coral-yeah i'm sold!) but hadn't added it to my basket and got all distracted by the neo-sci-fi (the orange packaging apparently distracted this bimbo)......lol this does officially make me sound like a bimbo too! I think I'll quickly place another order!


edit: I feel almost embarrassed, I don't want to study hence I've placed another order! Glamour OD d/g + Hush CCB (I don't own a ccb yet, but cannot wait!)_

 





...heck, i do that all the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sometimes i've done 3 diff. orders in one day
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love the CCB...but i don't have Hush. imo, the CCB are always creamy without being too creamy & not as dry feeling as the new paint pots. I've had one for 2 yrs...& it still applies like a dream. I don't want MAC to discontinue them.

the official bimbo accountant...yes, i'm sure that we need that with the way we all spend money


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_Audrey, I think this would work great on you! Have you tried anything like this using Neutral Pink from the N collection?_

 
I have Neutral Pink and love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I can do those sorts of pink.  I also quite like Pink Freeze e/s.  I can't do shades like Playful, Romping, Pink Pearl Pigment, Swish... the red based pinks.


----------



## clslvr6spd (May 20, 2008)

In the summer I can wear brighter pinks, I usually jump to a NC25-30. For the longest time I was afraid of pink pearl, but I used Soba & Honesty or any neutral colors then use pink pearl in the crease, I think it looks good.


----------



## gigglegirl (May 20, 2008)

audrey--ive found red based pinks and red colours period look funny if on my lid. but i can kinda get away with them in the crease/outerv type thing. but on my lid....no. unless its a mind over matter thing, lol as I have issues seeing myself and thinking my makeup "looks good" when its different from my usual.


----------



## Sanayhs (May 20, 2008)

We definitely have a lot of super pale bimbos here.


----------



## Sanayhs (May 20, 2008)

I love red-based and red type colours. It's ok, reds, I love you! Be it my lips, cheeks, eyes, you're welcome here!


----------



## elegant-one (May 20, 2008)

oohh, reds! last night I did my nails in NN red Shirelle...Wow, can we say Pinup Girl Red   Whoo hoo


----------



## Sanayhs (May 20, 2008)

I spend my working hours cleaning... I don't bother painting my nails, generally, because it just comes right off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Shirelle is definitely lovely, though.


----------



## Susanne (May 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_oohh, reds! last night I did my nails in NN red Shirelle...Wow, can we say Pinup Girl Red   Whoo hoo_

 
I did on Saturday! I love this colour!

girls, specktra is sooo slow here tonight... I needed ten minutes now to log in...

And you can enjoy Neo Sci-Fi already... It is a great collection, but not very bimbo-like. Maybe the douchrome blush Spaced Out?


----------



## elegant-one (May 20, 2008)

Goodness gracious...I can't get anything to load...can't post...blank pages


----------



## elegant-one (May 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I did on Saturday! I love this colour!_

 
Oh it is so pretty on! Kinda difficult to put on without making a little bit of a mess, especially on toenails 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but well worth it!


----------



## elegant-one (May 20, 2008)

Fellow Beautiful Bimbos sporting your Dazzleglass lips...Where's the love chickies...did you all fly the coupe or are you playing in glitter


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_





Fellow Beautiful Bimbos sporting your Dazzleglass lips...Where's the love chickies...did you all fly the coupe or are you playing in glitter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm here!


----------



## KikiB (May 20, 2008)

I'm here too....it's just Specktra has been slow and I kinda have a little thing called a J-O-B...


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 20, 2008)

I am here too finally!  I have been struggling to get my pages to load.  I was getting frustrated so I went and played in glitter. You know me so well


----------



## stv578 (May 20, 2008)

I'm here now, but I'm guessing many others have gone off to bed!  

So Neo Sci Fi is looking better then I anticipated, I promised myself I would completely skip this one and skip most of Cool Heat, but the eyeshadows look like they were made for my skintone.  Darn it!  I still think I can keep it to 4 items only, and I was gonna return Ahoy, There from NN, so technically that's 3 things.  Talk me into it ladies!


----------



## purrtykitty (May 20, 2008)

I've been here off and on all day...trying to do some studying during the off-time!  I know...not anywhere near as fun as playing in glitter


----------



## rbella (May 20, 2008)

I've been on and off.  I gave up for awhile when it took about an hour to give "thanks" to someone.  Now I'm back in full effect.


----------



## KikiB (May 21, 2008)

I cannot wait to see Neo Sci-Fi, I'm going to buy three items tomorrow. I lost my check register (boo) but I will get more on Friday. I think I only wanted 7 items TOPS (Femme-Fi, Evening Aura, Expensive Pink, Sci-fi-Delity, Electro, Soft & Slow, Pink Grapefruit) and two of those items are potentially expendable. Cool Heat is something I cannot skip, but I am hoping to cut down from 5 shadows to 4. The good news is that because everyone at the store is seemingly leaving, I will be racking up overtime (hopefully) so that means more MAC money...


----------



## coachkitten (May 21, 2008)

I'm here too!  Specktra has been really slow for me the past couple of days so I haven't been able to post as much as I would like!


----------



## Susanne (May 21, 2008)

Bimbos, I am here again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Specktra works better now.
 I will be very busy today and will take a look here again this evening
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a great day you all!


----------



## .k. (May 21, 2008)

Did anyone else get the little flyer in the mail for Neo-Sci-Fi and all that good stuff? I got it today! Its cute!


----------



## .k. (May 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_I am here too finally!  I have been struggling to get my pages to load.  I was getting frustrated so I went and played in glitter. You know me so well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Oooo i just read your signature thing, I also HATE orange packaging! Its like EWW! couldnt it have been that pretty blue nail color instead? Y did they have to go and pick orange? ugh


----------



## KikiB (May 21, 2008)

I for one LOVE the orange to death, my bed frame is painted bright orange.

Now this may just be rumour, but somebody apparently heard from their store that the Dazzleglasses are going to be a perm item!!! If this is true...

BIMBO PARTY!


----------



## lahdeedah (May 21, 2008)

GLITTER!!! Yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm crossing my fingers that the permanent line rumors are true, though I'm lamenting how quickly I appear to be going through my Date Night DG.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 21, 2008)

Haha, seems we all took a temporary hiatus. We are all back to our regularly scheduled programming,

So lets discuss, what collection are we most excited about from now to the end of the year? Which one is the most bimbo worthy?

I think I am looking forward to red she said the most with cult of cherry coming in second. As for going with the pink and glitter theme, the closest collection to that sounds like it would be overrich, since we have already decided that dazzleglass bimbos also love new pigments.


----------



## gigglegirl (May 21, 2008)

hear hear Adina! I agree. Red she said, those brushes are going to be KILLER! Plus pigments from any collection are a weakness for me!
Though I don't feel i can pull off red lips, still much more comfortable with pinky lips. but usually mac does offer us a selection of different tones. 

perhaps would sonic chic with mineralize blushes will also tempt us bimbos!


----------



## Sanayhs (May 21, 2008)

I am *SOOOOOOOOOOO* excited about Cult of Cherry. I am ALL OVER red lips. Especially with a smoky eye. It's just... one of those looks that I do. A lot. Because, hot damn, I love it so. I'm also interested in all of the pigments that will be coming out. Mmm, pigments.


----------



## Sanayhs (May 21, 2008)

I'm definitely waiting impatiently for my breakfast to cook, because I have the day off and I want to go to MAC and play with Neo Sci Fi! I'm going to have fun playing with the lip stuff for sure.

 EDIT: My quasi-boyfriend is here and asked if I still want to go to the mall, since it's raining. I looked at him and asked if he seriously thought a bit of water was going to keep me from going to look at a new MAC collection in bright orange packaging.


----------



## purrtykitty (May 21, 2008)

I'm not all that excited about Cult of Cherry.  I love red and all, but those are some harsh colors in the promo - they're just not me.  Now, since we don't have the details, my opinion may change.  But as of now, I'm super excited for the pigments!!


----------



## stv578 (May 21, 2008)

I'm with purrtykitty on the Cult of Cherry collection, though i love the name!  I am looking forward to the Mineralized blushes and eyeshadows.  I really need to curtail my spending since i went nuts at the beginning of the year, but there's a few items from Sonic Chic, Starflash and Electroflash (not sure if i've got the names right) that I'm equally excited for.  The holiday collection isn't really doing anything for me, and the Nordstrom exclusive, which is normally released at the Bay in Canada will probably have a couple of items as well.


----------



## Susanne (May 21, 2008)

Bimbos, have you read this??

http://specktra.net/f165/dazzleglass-permanant-100182/


----------



## purrtykitty (May 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Bimbos, have you read this??

http://specktra.net/f165/dazzleglass-permanant-100182/_

 
Yep, just posted my two cents!  'Tis exciting!


----------



## purrtykitty (May 21, 2008)

Confession time: I campaigned as your Treasurer promising only to buy two Dazzleglasses. I just ordered numbers 3 & 4, and I still have my eye on 5 & 6. Quick...someone audit the Bimbo Treasury, because I cannot be trusted!!


----------



## Sanayhs (May 21, 2008)

Dear Madame President,

When you read this, you will be both pleased and disappointed in me. I decided that I simply MUST have Sci-Fi-Delity for I find it to be a lovely, wearable red shade. However, I also decided that I love Electro - particularly with Pink Grapefruit gloss over it.

Sincerely, 
Chief of State


----------



## Sanayhs (May 21, 2008)

We need gigglegirl, our accountant, to audit the treasury!


----------



## purrtykitty (May 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_We need gigglegirl, our accountant, to audit the treasury!_

 
Yes, this is the 2008 Bimbo Dazzleglass Scandal!


----------



## Sanayhs (May 21, 2008)

Oooh, I love scandal!


----------



## gigglegirl (May 21, 2008)

lol guys, this is a bad enabler thread too....the swatches and written descriptions you guys have given re: sci-fi-delity just have me wanting it! And I don't wear darker or reddish lips---but am certainly willing to try!! Sanayhs--swatch on lips for us pale girls? oh heck I'm so going to try and check out this collection in store tomorrow!

audit complete--lol and I'm not sure I can give an unbiased audit for you Purrty as I am hankering for some dazzleglasses too! But if you did stop at 4, then it is my unqualified opinion (which in audit terms means you pass!--for me its kinda funky wording. *shrug*) that you have passed your audit, and may proceed to further collections......


----------



## Sanayhs (May 21, 2008)

I'll post some pale girl swatches as soon as I find the cord for my camera.


----------



## Sanayhs (May 21, 2008)

Kk, for pale girl Neo Sci Fi lip swatches, check the NSF swatch thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I tried swatching Spaced Out, Solar Riche and Evening Aura, but the photos didn't turn out properly, so I left those out.


----------



## Sanayhs (May 21, 2008)

Any thoughts, bimbos, on a pretty peach lipliner as well as a liner to go with Electro?


----------



## purrtykitty (May 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_audit complete--lol and I'm not sure I can give an unbiased audit for you Purrty as I am hankering for some dazzleglasses too! But if you did stop at 4, then it is my unqualified opinion (which in audit terms means you pass!--for me its kinda funky wording. *shrug*) that you have passed your audit, and may proceed to further collections......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I've stopped at 4...for now!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Muhahaha!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Update:  I now have 5, teeheehee!!


----------



## elegant-one (May 21, 2008)

Yay...is it reallllly true about the Dazzles being perm???? PLEASE
Just got my backup BN today.

Just got back from my Nordies excursion...exhausted, but boy did i have fun
Its sooo good to come back & read all my fellow Bimbos silliness


----------



## Sanayhs (May 21, 2008)

Us? Silly!?


----------



## purrtykitty (May 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Us? Silly!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Nooooo!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Dear Madame President,

When you read this, you will be both pleased and disappointed in me. I decided that I simply MUST have Sci-Fi-Delity for I find it to be a lovely, wearable red shade. However, I also decided that I love Electro - particularly with Pink Grapefruit gloss over it.

Sincerely, 
Chief of State_

 
Dear Chief of State,

All is forgiven because you have completely embraced the hotness that is electro lipstick. 

Sincerely,
Your ever dutiful president


----------



## gigglegirl (May 21, 2008)

I <3 this thread so freaking much!


----------



## Sanayhs (May 21, 2008)

Dear Madame President, 

Hurray!!!!!!! 

Sincerely,
Chief of State

PS - have you tried it with Pink Grapefruit lipglass on top?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Dear Chief of State,

All is forgiven because you have completely embraced the hotness that is electro lipstick. 

Sincerely,
Your ever dutiful president_


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 21, 2008)

AHAHAHAHA!

No, I have not. I need to pick that up methinks. Liner too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Dear Madame President, 

Hurray!!!!!!! 

Sincerely,
Chief of State

PS - have you tried it with Pink Grapefruit lipglass on top?_


----------



## Sanayhs (May 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_AHAHAHAHA!

No, I have not. I need to pick that up methinks. Liner too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You absolutely need to pick it up. As your Chief of State, I strongly advise it. It makes Electro _that much hotter_. Also, what liner are you thinking of?


----------



## coachkitten (May 22, 2008)

I am really looking forward to Cool Heat most off all but after that I think it is Cult of Cherry.  I am a total fall girl and there is nothing I love more than a dark colored sweater, jeans, and a cute pair of boots with a vampy red lip and smoky eye!  How I love fall! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I also am really loving this thread too!


----------



## Sanayhs (May 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I am really looking forward to Cool Heat most off all but after that I think it is Cult of Cherry.  I am a total fall girl and there is nothing I love more than a dark colored sweater, jeans, and a cute pair of boots with a vampy red lip and smoky eye!  How I love fall! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I also am really loving this thread too!_

 

Mmmmmm, vampy red lip and smoky eye... Delicious.


----------



## KikiB (May 22, 2008)

I am most excited about Overrich and Electroflash. Colour Forms, I just want 4 of the piggies. I know the palettes will end up at the CCO, as all palettes do. Cool Heat, I am stoked but it's meh. Sonic Chic is a 1 or 2 item collection for me. Cult of Cherry, I will pass on most all of it-maybe pick up a lippie or two. 

I am waiting for the Manish Arora collection.


----------



## Susanne (May 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Confession time: I campaigned as your Treasurer promising only to buy two Dazzleglasses. I just ordered numbers 3 & 4, and I still have my eye on 5 & 6. Quick...someone audit the Bimbo Treasury, because I cannot be trusted!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 






They still haven't been released here, but I have wanted to limit myself to 2 Dazzleglasses at first. Now I say 3.
I am sure if I see them in real I want them all...


----------



## Susanne (May 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Dear Madame President,

When you read this, you will be both pleased and disappointed in me. I decided that I simply MUST have Sci-Fi-Delity for I find it to be a lovely, wearable red shade. However, I also decided that I love Electro - particularly with Pink Grapefruit gloss over it.

Sincerely, 
Chief of State_

 

I try to talk myself out of Sci-Fu-Delity since days now... I don't wear l/s very often, so I won't buy it. (Be strong!)


----------



## KikiB (May 22, 2008)

Well I think I can try and back you up-while it is a wearable colour, it's best on warmer tones. You might find one of the other ones a lot better, more suited to your cool tones. Now for me Sci-Fi-Delity is a must-have. I will definitely be getting a backup of it. But I am warmer toned, so it evens out. Two of my friends who I showed it to both said that it would make them look jaundiced.


----------



## Sanayhs (May 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Well I think I can try and back you up-while it is a wearable colour, it's best on warmer tones. You might find one of the other ones a lot better, more suited to your cool tones. Now for me Sci-Fi-Delity is a must-have. I will definitely be getting a backup of it. But I am warmer toned, so it evens out. Two of my friends who I showed it to both said that it would make them look jaundiced._

 
My skin is quite pink and Sci-Fi-Delity looks lovely. One of the MAs also commented on how it made my teeth look super white, which is always a bonus. I wasn't sure how a lot of this collection would look considering how bronzey and orange a lot of stuff is and how pink I am, but, having done swatches in person and tried things on, I'm loving most of it.


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 22, 2008)

Geez, I miss this thread for 1 day and come back to 2 more pages!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Elegant-one if you got your backup for BN, does that mean you got your Rags to Riches too?  How do you like it?

As far as the upcoming collections, I am anxious for Cool Heat, Electroflash and Starflash.  Cult of Cherry looks cool, but alot of it is stuff I wouldn't wear.  I do spy a pinkish l/g and 2 nice looking blushes that might be right up my alley though.  I *wish* I had cool weather and sweater and jeans to look forward to in the fall.  Here in Florida, there is one season, hot and humid.  I am SOOO excited, because if all goes according to plan, my husband and I and the boys will be moving back home to the Philadelphia subrubs by fall! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  And I am thrilled, because not only will I be home with 4 seasons, I can still take all of my bimbos with me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thank goodness you guys are portable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ok, back to the upcoming collections... My birthday is in July and luckily for me, July collections are usually my favs.  I want at least 5, if not all of the Mineralized shadows, and at least half of the shadows from Starflash.  Only 2 pigments from Overrich, and 2-3 things from Colour Forms.  I'll probably grab 1 blush and the mini kabuki from Sonic Chic.

This news of the possibilty of Dazzleglass being made permanent excites me... so if Dazzleglass were to be made permanent, and they added some new shades, what new colors would you like to see?  Someone in another thread mentioned a GOLD Dazzleglass! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I would be all over that like white on rice!


----------



## purrtykitty (May 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_As far as the upcoming collections, I am anxious for Cool Heat, Electroflash and Starflash. Cult of Cherry looks cool, but alot of it is stuff I wouldn't wear. I do spy a pinkish l/g and 2 nice looking blushes that might be right up my alley though. I *wish* I had cool weather and sweater and jeans to look forward to in the fall. Here in Florida, there is one season, hot and humid. I am SOOO excited, because if all goes according to plan, my husband and I and the boys will be moving back home to the Philadelphia subrubs by fall! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 And I am thrilled, because not only will I be home with 4 seasons, I can still take all of my bimbos with me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank goodness you guys are portable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This news of the possibilty of Dazzleglass being made permanent excites me... so if Dazzleglass were to be made permanent, and they added some new shades, what new colors would you like to see? Someone in another thread mentioned a GOLD Dazzleglass! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would be all over that like white on rice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Lol, at the portability factor! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love having four seasons, although lately it seems like Nebraska has been experiencing all four seasons in May!  Permanent Dazzleglasses would be great, and I'm hard pressed to think of ones they missed.  Maybe a pretty peach - with gold and pink sparkles, that would be pretty.  And a nice true pink, since the ones released were either hot pink or baby pink, nothing really inbetween.


----------



## concertina (May 22, 2008)

Ooo, yes. I am loving the Dazzleglasses! I've got Funtabulous and Love Alert. 

I would love for these to be permanent. I think a white or sheer color w/ multi-colored sparkle would rock!


----------



## purrtykitty (May 22, 2008)

Totally non-Bimbo related, but I was reading this thread as this occurred...I have a very strange cat.  As I said while I was reading this thread, he and I were sharing a bowl of Cap N Crunch.  Yes, my cat eats cereal...in fact he sits and begs for it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Definitely non-Bimbo related, but still fairly amusing.  Anyone else got strange pets?


----------



## Sanayhs (May 22, 2008)

My cat will _steal_ dry all bran cereal and chow down happily. She also LOVES hickory sticks, is WIIIIIILD about bread (steals bags and tears it open to eat the loaf if you aren't careful) and all sorts of odd things. My rabbit is CRAZY for chocolate. He will bite at your lips if he manages to smell it on your breath.


----------



## purrtykitty (May 22, 2008)

^^I'm glad to know I'm not the only one.  He's the local food inspector at our house.  He always wants to know what you're eating to decide if he wants a taste.  So we let him sniff everything.  If he doesn't want it, he'll walk away, but if he does, he'll politely sit there until we give him a tid-bit.  You'd think he'd be fat with all the scraps we give him, but he's sooo freakin' skinny!


----------



## elegant-one (May 22, 2008)

AudreyNicole said:


> Geez, I miss this thread for 1 day and come back to 2 more pages!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sanayhs (May 22, 2008)

Ok, ladies, I'm going broke here with ridiculous spending. It needs to stop! The only things I'm allowed to buy between now and Cool Heat are Magnetic Fields and maybe Ahoy, There if I find a cheap one (ie... $10-$12 incl. shipping). I had resolved this yesterday, but broke when I found someone who would sell me a full jar of Your Ladyship as well as Nice Vice at reasonable prices. Ahahaha... 

I must stick to it now, though. Oh yes. No more hauling for a while!

EDIT: the other exception would be cheap empty palettes. All of mine are full, both eyeshadow and blush-wise. And to get more blush palettes? I have to make a PRO store order with $7 shipping. Boooooooooo.


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 22, 2008)

elegant-one said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole*
> 
> ...


----------



## elegant-one (May 22, 2008)

A bunch of the Dazzleglass are now sold out  on the us site

so...is it a rumor or truth about the DG being perm?


----------



## elegant-one (May 22, 2008)

AudreyNicole said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *elegant-one*
> 
> ...


----------



## elegant-one (May 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_






They still haven't been released here, but I have wanted to limit myself to 2 Dazzleglasses at first. Now I say 3.
I am sure if I see them in real I want them all..._

 

Susanne, have you guys had any NEW collections yet? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Geesh...come on already...Susanne needs some new MAC


----------



## Susanne (May 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_  I *wish* I had cool weather and sweater and jeans to look forward to in the fall.  Here in Florida, there is one season, hot and humid.  I am SOOO excited, because if all goes according to plan, my husband and I and the boys will be moving back home to the Philadelphia subrubs by fall! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  And I am thrilled, because not only will I be home with 4 seasons, I can still take all of my bimbos with me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thank goodness you guys are portable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Of course we will come with you where ever you go! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am looking forward to Cool Heat and the three mineralize collections (New View, Sonic Chic and Electroflash), but also to Colour Forms because of the cool eye palette and the SE brushes!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Girls, I have finished my second and last diploma thesis today!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Where is Neo Sci-Fi here? I have deserved it!


----------



## Susanne (May 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Susanne, have you guys had any NEW collections yet? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Geesh...come on already...Susanne needs some new MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
  Noo... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The last one was Naughty Nauticals. No Dazzleglasses, no Neo Sci-Fi...


----------



## Susanne (May 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_A bunch of the Dazzleglass are now sold out  on the us site

so...is it a rumor or truth about the DG being perm?_

 
As far as I have understand they are LE this year, But there should be a chance that they will become perm next year.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (May 22, 2008)

OMGWTFALFJ;SDLKFAJD;FLADSJ?!

I haven't been around in a few days.

Someone update me:

Is Dazzleglass becoming permanent? Where did you hear this? Is it just rumor or have you seen and news from a reliable source???


----------



## M.A.C. head. (May 22, 2008)

Whoops, sorry Susanne. I didn't see your post.


----------



## Sanayhs (May 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Susanne, have you guys had any NEW collections yet? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Geesh...come on already...Susanne needs some new MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
  Who doesn't need new MAC!?


----------



## Sanayhs (May 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Susanne, have you guys had any NEW collections yet? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Geesh...come on already...Susanne needs some new MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
  Who doesn't need new MAC!?


----------



## greeneyes81 (May 22, 2008)

I guess i'm a closet bimbo -- i come off as really tomboyish and tough, but secretly i love girly stuff. but, you know, i have an image to protect (kidding!!). i tend to give myself away though -- i bought nearly everything from Heatherette just for the pretty pink packaging


----------



## stv578 (May 22, 2008)

Hey ladies... soooo, i can't even go out today to have a look at Neo Sci Fi on account of two very sick kids and a husband who's working very long hours 





I have to get my brother to come over just to go out and pick up some dinner and groceries. Maybe I can swing by the really close MAC counter and have a quick peak if he does 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm really bummed today, it's been a week straight that I've been pretty much locked up at home (except when we were stuck at the hotel over the weekend) and cabin fever is setting in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Not even the dazzleglass is cheering me up.  Alright, rant over.


----------



## purrtykitty (May 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Hey ladies... soooo, i can't even go out today to have a look at Neo Sci Fi on account of two very sick kids and a husband who's working very long hours 





I have to get my brother to come over just to go out and pick up some dinner and groceries. Maybe I can swing by the really close MAC counter and have a quick peak if he does 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm really bummed today, it's been a week straight that I've been pretty much locked up at home (except when we were stuck at the hotel over the weekend) and cabin fever is setting in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not even the dazzleglass is cheering me up. Alright, rant over._

 
That's too bad.  I hope your little ones feel better soon!  Maybe it's not all bad that you can't visit MAC, since most counters haven't even got the entire collection in.


----------



## elegant-one (May 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greeneyes81* 

 
_I guess i'm a closet bimbo -- i come off as really tomboyish and tough, but secretly i love girly stuff. but, you know, i have an image to protect (kidding!!). i tend to give myself away though -- i bought nearly everything from Heatherette just for the pretty pink packaging 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aw...we except Closet Bimbos Too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  on the list you go
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Heatherette...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ....good for you


----------



## Susanne (May 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greeneyes81* 

 
_I guess i'm a closet bimbo -- i come off as really tomboyish and tough, but secretly i love girly stuff. but, you know, i have an image to protect (kidding!!). i tend to give myself away though -- i bought nearly everything from Heatherette just for the pretty pink packaging 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Sanayhs (May 22, 2008)

Stv578, I hope your kids get better soon! Being sick and having cabin fever are never fun things. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Welcome closet bimbo!


----------



## gigglegirl (May 22, 2008)

Audrey--I honestly cannot imagine living in FL--the humidity would do me in :S As much as I hate our extreme weather (+30*c in summer, -30*c in winter) my fav seasons are Spring and Fall--I love cooler days! 
-Here's to hoping you get to move and have 4 seasons (and indulge in Cult of Cherry!)


----------



## stv578 (May 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_That's too bad. I hope your little ones feel better soon! Maybe it's not all bad that you can't visit MAC, since most counters haven't even got the entire collection in._

 
Thanks purttykitty and Sanayhs!  I couldn't do it anyway (head over to the MAC counter).  Just got the groceries and came straight home to find my daughter standing at the window waiting for me!  (She's the one on my avatar, she was about a week old there, she's almost 2 now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).  I'll wait to head over tomorrow, I guess I should call and check to make sure they did get it in!  At least it's something to look forward to a little more so now! 

Here's a question for everyone though, does anyone find the Dazzleglass to be drying at all?  My lips are parched, and the Dazzleglass is the only thing I put on my lips in the last week other then lipbalm


----------



## stv578 (May 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_Audrey--I honestly cannot imagine living in FL--the humidity would do me in :S As much as I hate our extreme weather (+30*c in summer, -30*c in winter) my fav seasons are Spring and Fall--I love cooler days! 
-Here's to hoping you get to move and have 4 seasons (and indulge in Cult of Cherry!)_

 
Same here.  Though we don't get days _that_ cold.  Actually, I love spring and fall and summer nights, but who am I kidding?!  Hate the winter, with the exception of snow during the Christmas season.  Some Canadian, huh?! 

But that's great Audrey!  Hope it works out for you!


----------



## Sanayhs (May 22, 2008)

The couple times I wore dazzleglass, I did find it a bit drying, come to think of it. I've been wearing lots of lustre and glaze lipsticks lately and my lips are sooooo soft and smooth.


----------



## elegant-one (May 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_The couple times I wore dazzleglass, I did find it a bit drying, come to think of it. I've been wearing lots of lustre and glaze lipsticks lately and my lips are sooooo soft and smooth. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Do you have very pigmented lips? Since Pleasureseeker didn't show up very well on you, & now someone else posted that it didn't show up....ugghhh, does that mean us pigment lip gals won't be able to wear this one?


----------



## KikiB (May 22, 2008)

Oh here in Seattle we get four seasons alright...

Spring: The most bipolar one, can be cool or with stretches of 70+ degree weather, but mostly rain
Summer: Mild compared to a lot of places (80 degrees equals hot), but still cloudy and/or rainy half the time it seems
Fall: Can be nice for the first part, then it gets very cold very fast. Did I mention rain?
Winter: Cold and rainy.

There is definitely very good reason why people dress in the way to give Seattle its bad name...the weather is so bipolar that you have to be comfortable.

And trust me, I ALWAYS need new MAC. I got some today but I need more. I want to go to a pro store so badly, however I'm not up for dealing with the exchange rate in Canada and I don't want to pay shipping. Yes, I'm cheap.


----------



## Sanayhs (May 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Do you have very pigmented lips? Since Pleasureseeker didn't show up very well on you, & now someone else posted that it didn't show up....ugghhh, does that mean us pigment lip gals won't be able to wear this one? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Sorry, but that's exactly what it means. I definitely have fairly pigmented lips, and it showed up MUCH better on my friend with lighter lips. I'm going to keep playing with it, and hopefully find just the right liner to layer under it - that, or finally order me some lip erase, damn it.


----------



## Sanayhs (May 22, 2008)

We get four seasons here in Nova Scotia! Sometimes all within two days!


----------



## purrtykitty (May 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Oh here in Seattle we get four seasons alright...

Spring: The most bipolar one, can be cool or with stretches of 70+ degree weather, but mostly rain
Summer: Mild compared to a lot of places (80 degrees equals hot), but still cloudy and/or rainy half the time it seems
Fall: Can be nice for the first part, then it gets very cold very fast. Did I mention rain?
Winter: Cold and rainy.

There is definitely very good reason why people dress in the way to give Seattle its bad name...the weather is so bipolar that you have to be comfortable.

And trust me, I ALWAYS need new MAC. I got some today but I need more. I want to go to a pro store so badly, however I'm not up for dealing with the exchange rate in Canada and I don't want to pay shipping. Yes, I'm cheap._

 
Ah, yes but all that rain makes everything so prettyyyyy and greeeeen!  Yeah, it's nice having all four seasons.  Spring (with the exception of the strong storms and threat of tornadoes) and fall are my favorite.  I like winter for about the first week because that first snow is oh so pretty...the snow and cold get really old after that.  And the summers, let's just say heat and humidity are a bad combination, but it is nice spending the weekends with friends hanging out by a lake.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_We get four seasons here in Nova Scotia! Sometimes all within two days! _

 
Same here!!


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_Audrey--I honestly cannot imagine living in FL--the humidity would do me in :S As much as I hate our extreme weather (+30*c in summer, -30*c in winter) my fav seasons are Spring and Fall--I love cooler days! 
-Here's to hoping you get to move and have 4 seasons (and indulge in Cult of Cherry!)_

 
Ya know, before we moved here, I thought living in constant sun and warmth was the way to go.  We have lived here 4 years and I want to go home.  I grew up in PA and lived there my entire life.  When we moved, I thought it would be great being able to go to the beach whenever we wanted, and honestly, I spent more time at the Jersey beaches that were 2 hours away, compared to ours here that are only 30 minutes away.  I miss PA fall especially with all of the beautiful changing leaves and cool weather.  I miss the snow!  I HATE driving in the snow, but I love the snow.  Florida is SO hot and muggy.  It has been so humid, you can hardly breathe outside. I break a horrible sweat just going to the mailbox.  Can't take it anymore.  Not only that, but I am not a sun worshiper and have to slop on the sunscreen constantly.  Honestly, do you know what I will miss most about FL?  The girls at the MAC counter! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My parents and sisters are here too, but they have plans to move back home too.  We all moved here together and are all going back.  Florida sucks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Bring on the Cult of Cherry baby!


----------



## stv578 (May 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Do you have very pigmented lips? Since Pleasureseeker didn't show up very well on you, & now someone else posted that it didn't show up....ugghhh, does that mean us pigment lip gals won't be able to wear this one? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm pretty sure this one won't show up on my lips either.  I'm not even going to bother to try and make it work.  Lollipop Loving was the only glaze that showed up and stayed on my lips, and even with that, I have to use a darker liner.  I am however going to try Sunsonic lipstick, I'm willing to bet this will look really pretty with the right liner to give it some colour.


----------



## coachkitten (May 22, 2008)

Man I have missed a lot as well being gone for the day!  So I will breifly touch on some of the topics:

#1: My cat Coach (which is why my screen name is Coachkitten) is a scavenger for food.  Last night I had a PB&J with milk and he literally stood with his front paws on my shoulder begging for food.  Some might find it annoying but it just makes me laugh because I think he is so cute.  Also it is Coach's 4th Birthday today!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Can you tell I love my cat?!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




#2: Susanne congrats on being done with your thesis! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That is such a big accomplishment! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




#3: Audrey I hope that you are able to move back to Philadelphia.  It sounds like you really would love moving back there.  I love having the four seasons as well!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well I think I covered everything.  I also wanted to add that I have now purchased every dazzleglass which makes me the a ultimate dazzleglass bimbo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks for all of the good recommendations girls!


----------



## gigglegirl (May 22, 2008)

wow thats so cool to hear your family went with you--that'd be my big hangup for moving out of province. i'd want my family close!! thats okay though, i'm sure you can find at least one good inPA!


----------



## purrtykitty (May 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Man I have missed a lot as well being gone for the day! So I will breifly touch on some of the topics:

#1: My cat Coach (which is why my screen name is Coachkitten) is a scavenger for food. Last night I had a PB&J with milk and he literally stood with his front paws on my shoulder begging for food. Some might find it annoying but it just makes me laugh because I think he is so cute. Also it is Coach's 4th Birthday today!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can you tell I love my cat?!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me, too!  There's nothin' I wouldn't do for them!


----------



## purrtykitty (May 22, 2008)

Hey Audrey...you live in Tampa, right?  My husband _just_ returned from business there.  Man, I shoulda gone with him...we could've attacked MAC together!!


----------



## stv578 (May 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Ya know, before we moved here, I thought living in constant sun and warmth was the way to go. We have lived here 4 years and I want to go home._

 
I think we all feel that way at some point when the winter doesn't seem to end.  But nothing beats the feeling of putting on a nice chunky sweater and jeans and heading out on a crisp fall day, sporting some chic fall make-up!  I'm not a fan of the really cold weather, but more then anything, i love shimmery olive greens and plums, sooo... fall is definitely my favourite season make-up wise.  

I also find that I gravitate toward spring make-up late in the winter and then do the same with fall make-up in August, both long before the actual weather for that season hits, if that makes any sense!


----------



## coachkitten (May 22, 2008)

I am glad to know that there are some cat lovers here! I have really been enjoying this tread even though I seem to miss quite a bit.  I wish we all lived closer so we could get together for a drink and chat in person!  But chatting here is just a fun!


----------



## stv578 (May 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_ 
#2: Susanne congrats on being done with your thesis! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That is such a big accomplishment! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
Yes of course, I read this earlier!  Congrats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I vaguely remember those days, and miss them very much despite the stress!


----------



## purrtykitty (May 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Of course we will come with you where ever you go! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am looking forward to Cool Heat and the three mineralize collections (New View, Sonic Chic and Electroflash), but also to Colour Forms because of the cool eye palette and the SE brushes!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Girls, I have finished my second and last diploma thesis today!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Where is Neo Sci-Fi here? I have deserved it!_

 








 Haul away, you certainly deserve it!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 23, 2008)

Susanne, CONGRATS!!!


----------



## KikiB (May 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I am glad to know that there are some cat lovers here! I have really been enjoying this tread even though I seem to miss quite a bit. I wish we all lived closer so we could get together for a drink and chat in person! But chatting here is just a fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
We actually used to breed British Shorthairs-back a good 5 years or so ago. However my mum is very disorganized, and we had a lot of stuff come up in both our family and my dad's side of the family, plus my mom getting a different job and not having the money...showing and breeding is notoriously expensive. Worst yet, the shows aren't fun by any stretch of the imagination.

Yeah I think a get-together would be fun but I wouldn't be there...I cannot go into bars for two reasons-first off, being 20, and second, not being comfortable around alcohol. I'm a weirdo, like I said before.

Oh and PS coachkitten-Southcenter is opening a MAC store. Just thought I would pass that on. It's gonna be a freestanding, but still big news.


----------



## coachkitten (May 23, 2008)

Well if for some magical reason all of the dazzleglass bimbos could get together we wouldn't have to go to a bar! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  We could go to Starbucks and go MAC-hauling!  Those seem to be most of our our main common threads!  

KikiB that is awesome that Southcenter has opened a new counter.   I rarely go there but it is still nice to have another counter!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am debating on going to U Village tomorrow to look at Neo Sci Fi since my package hasn't arrived.  I really want the exfoliator and a new 15 pan palette.  Did you say previously that all of the nail polishes for Neo Sci Fi were sold out at U Village?


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 23, 2008)

I too, am a cat lover 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  We have 5, yes FIVE kitties 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (No, my house doesn't smell like a litterbox 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) I love this picture of them all.... their food dish was empty, and they were all waiting for breakfast so patiently.  They even let me take their picture before I fed them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Here are my fur babies from left to right is Oliver, Sasha, Sabrina, Malcolm (Bimbo mascot) and Oscar.  All but Malcolm are Siamese.  Oliver and Sabrina are Lynx point, Sasha is Seal point, and Oscar is Lilac point


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 23, 2008)

Oh what I wouldn't give for a day of shopping, and pampering with my bimbos!  I can see it now!  I bunch of souped up women on a caffine buzz, tearing through the mall making a mad dash for the MAC counter.  How much fun would that be!??!


----------



## purrtykitty (May 23, 2008)

^^OMG...I LOVE your Lilac Point!!  Their coloring is just gorgeous.  I want a Lilac Point Birman soooo badly!


----------



## purrtykitty (May 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Oh what I wouldn't give for a day of shopping, and pampering with my bimbos! I can see it now! I bunch of souped up women on a caffine buzz, tearing through the mall making a mad dash for the MAC counter. How much fun would that be!??! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
They'd hear us comin' from a mile away!


----------



## coachkitten (May 23, 2008)

Oh Audrey your cats are so adorable!  I wish that I could have more than one.  It is actually a good thing I can only have one at the moment because I think I would adopt too many and then be known to all my friends and family as a crazy cat lady!


----------



## KikiB (May 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Well if for some magical reason all of the dazzleglass bimbos could get together we wouldn't have to go to a bar! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We could go to Starbucks and go MAC-hauling! Those seem to be most of our our main common threads! 

KikiB that is awesome that Southcenter has opened a new counter. I rarely go there but it is still nice to have another counter! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am debating on going to U Village tomorrow to look at Neo Sci Fi since my package hasn't arrived. I really want the exfoliator and a new 15 pan palette. Did you say previously that all of the nail polishes for Neo Sci Fi were sold out at U Village?_

 
It's actually going to be a freestanding. It'll be cool, so the people on the south end won't have to deal with the notoriously bad U-Village traffic (makes me glad I bus it). I've never been to Southcenter, but I'm going on the opening of the expansion because they're opening a VS Pink store (obsessed, partially since I can get my discount there...B&BW employees get 20% crossbrand and that applies to VS Pink) as well as Gilly Hicks. It is true, all of the nail polishes are sold out. However I think Northgate might still have some in stock, or try downtown. I didn't look at Nordie's when I quickly popped into the store today. Northgate has the summer bags as well.


----------



## Susanne (May 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Oh what I wouldn't give for a day of shopping, and pampering with my bimbos!  I can see it now!  I bunch of souped up women on a caffine buzz, tearing through the mall making a mad dash for the MAC counter.  How much fun would that be!??! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_They'd hear us comin' from a mile away!_

 








Audrey, I LOVE your cats!! They are so beautiful. Like my diva here...


----------



## Susanne (May 23, 2008)

Girls,now I have seen the new pics from Cool Haet and now I want Blue Flame as well!
How similar is it to Submarine in your opinion?


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 23, 2008)

Audrey, what cute kitty cats you have there! Do they like the florida heat? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So yes, lets take a poll- im on the upper east coast I suppose. Ladies, what are your general geographic locations? Just a curiosity thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




By the way, I have created another dazzleglass convert. A friend of mine who went to check these out a month ago and who didn't purchase even one now owns five thanks to our shopping excursion last night and yours truly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Am I bad? Oh i know it


----------



## gigglegirl (May 23, 2008)

yay Adina an enabler!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm smack dab in the middle of Canada, closest US States are North Dakota and Minnesota.


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_








Audrey, I LOVE your cats!! They are so beautiful. Like my diva here..._

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  They are my babies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Audrey, what cute kitty cats you have there! Do they like the florida heat? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
Thanks Adina 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Well, they don't know anything about the heat.  They are all indoor cats, so they spend their days basking in sun on the window sills and enjoying the air conditioning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  They are so spoiled


----------



## purrtykitty (May 23, 2008)

And I'm smack dab in the middle of the US, here in Nebraska.


----------



## KikiB (May 23, 2008)

I'm just north of Seattle...we got ranked 54th best city in America to raise a family in recently by some group!

Oh yeah, and a Starbucks on every block downtown.


----------



## purrtykitty (May 23, 2008)

Girls, I played with my Like Venus Dazzleglass today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this one!!  I put it over Out to Shock l/s and it turned out to be a sparkly barbie pink.  And it shows the color pretty well in the FOTD I posted today - sparkly and pink in keeping with the official color of the Bimbos!


----------



## Sanayhs (May 23, 2008)

Hurray for kitties! I think we'd be a hilarious bunch to have in one place. We could scare a lot of people! And, oh, the pretty, pretty chaos...


----------



## Sanayhs (May 23, 2008)

Here are my 'kids':

Lilith





Danger:






I got Lilicat when someone I know called me up, told me a stray he picked up had kittens, and I was taking one. What can I say? I'm a sap for critters, and she needed a home. I love her dearly.

As for Danger... when I had a houseful of roommates, there were four other cats for Lilith to play with. Then, they moved out. She was lonely as hell with a bunch of people and all the cats gone, so... I adopted Danger, who needed a new home, so that she might have some company. Again, sap. He's full of personality and hilarious. They both are, actually, though I must say Danger bunny is MUCH brighter than poor Lilith. They do play together, and Lilith will clean Danger. They like to play tag! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Lili also plays fetch with me upon occasion, using the pull tab from a carton of milk or juice.) 

Lili gets upset, though, when Danger mounts her and then starts biting... It's not the, uh, mounting and... thrusting that bothers her, it's the biting! I don't have the money to get bunny man fixed for a while yet, so he keeps on humpin'. He has a stuffed bunny to play with nicknamed "Humpy bunny". Probably the most entertaining yet is when Danger tried to mount my friend's face.

Aaaaand that's my ramble about my critters.


----------



## coachkitten (May 23, 2008)

This thread is very quiet today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Normally when I get home from work there are about five pages I have missed!  I hope that you all have a wonderful Memorial day weekend and for those out of the US have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## gigglegirl (May 23, 2008)

okay guys I'm PISSED!!!!

I had ordered a bare necessity with my NSF order. Then they e-mailed me saying it was out of stock. now after its shipped (with i assume my order less the d/g) its back on the site. grrrr

but alas, I think purrtykitty is helping me on that front 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yes americans have a good memorial day weekend! I'll be hunkering down studying....grr so much to learn by monday. I"m mad at myself but not much else I can do other than try my best to memorize!


----------



## coachkitten (May 24, 2008)

Good luck studying gigglegirl!  I know how that goes!  I am going to have finals soon to start studying for.  This weekend I am just going to take a nice need break from school!


----------



## stv578 (May 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Here are my 'kids':

Lilith





Danger:






I got Lilicat when someone I know called me up, told me a stray he picked up had kittens, and I was taking one. What can I say? I'm a sap for critters, and she needed a home. I love her dearly.

As for Danger... when I had a houseful of roommates, there were four other cats for Lilith to play with. Then, they moved out. She was lonely as hell with a bunch of people and all the cats gone, so... I adopted Danger, who needed a new home, so that she might have some company. Again, sap. He's full of personality and hilarious. They both are, actually, though I must say Danger bunny is MUCH brighter than poor Lilith. They do play together, and Lilith will clean Danger. They like to play tag! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Lili also plays fetch with me upon occasion, using the pull tab from a carton of milk or juice.) 

Lili gets upset, though, when Danger mounts her and then starts biting... It's not the, uh, mounting and... thrusting that bothers her, it's the biting! I don't have the money to get bunny man fixed for a while yet, so he keeps on humpin'. He has a stuffed bunny to play with nicknamed "Humpy bunny". Probably the most entertaining yet is when Danger tried to mount my friend's face.

Aaaaand that's my ramble about my critters._

 
Awww, I looove little lop bunnies.  Had one myself up until a few years ago but had to give her up when my son started showing signs of asthma in infancy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  She was such a calm little bunny (I had her fixed as soon as she started marking her territory).  Our basement was covered in those cardboard builders tubes, she loved running through those.  Alright, I'm about to get a little weepy now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's my little Daisy up against my bulging belly!!!  

Oh, and I'm located near Toronto, actually in a suburb north of the city.


----------



## KikiB (May 24, 2008)

Well I was at Folklife today so I was naturally gone-Folklife and then work. I got a hot pink belly dance hip scarf, with three tiers of the jingly coins. LOVE IT! Unfortunately, fellow Bimbos, my wallet got stolen. That means no MAC for several weeks. (It was a brand new wallet too!) By virtue of the fact that I NEVER carry my bus pass in my wallet, I had that so that I could get to work...but $20 in cash, ID, debit, and a crapload of other stuff...gone.


----------



## coachkitten (May 24, 2008)

KikiB I am so sorry that your wallet got stolen!!  I am thinking about going to Folklife tomorrow but I am going to see how the weather is.


----------



## KikiB (May 24, 2008)

Yeah I am pissed. However I memorized my ID number and I have checks, so I can do it that way, and I cancelled my debit. My mom is also going to give me cash. It just blows that a) my wallet was BRAND NEW, b) I have to get new ID, new insurance card, new everything, and c) it happened right when I have to go and help Alderwood move into their new location.


----------



## Susanne (May 24, 2008)

I will go to the mall with my MAC counter next week again, Friday or Saturday. Hope I can see the testers from Neo Sci-Fi then.

I will drink a Vanilla Latte at Starbucks of course and think of you all then!!


----------



## Susanne (May 24, 2008)

121784, I added you to the list!


----------



## hotmodelchiq (May 24, 2008)

She is crazy I looooooove Baby Sparks and Sugarrimmed!!!!! Well then I must be a bimbo...lol


----------



## purrtykitty (May 24, 2008)

Aww, that's too bad about your wallet Kiki.  I hope it all works out!


----------



## greeneyes81 (May 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I am glad to know that there are some cat lovers here! I have really been enjoying this tread even though I seem to miss quite a bit. I wish we all lived closer so we could get together for a drink and chat in person! But chatting here is just a fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
My cat (Mimi) is almost 5 but looks like a 6 month old kitten. she does the same trick as Coach  -- standing on the arm of the couch with frontpaws on my shoulders, but usually because she wants me to give her smooches. it's really cute, except when i'm on the computer (usually working) and she's shoving her head into mine and getting hair all over the place. 

currently, she is attempting to beat up my brush roll. weirdo.


----------



## Susanne (May 24, 2008)

^^^ How sweet is your cat??


----------



## Susanne (May 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hotmodelchiq* 

 
_She is crazy I looooooove Baby Sparks and Sugarrimmed!!!!! Well then I must be a bimbo...lol_

 
Added you to the list!


----------



## coachkitten (May 24, 2008)

Ohhh...greeneyes your cat Mimi is a cutie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  What would we do without our fur babies!?!?


----------



## KikiB (May 24, 2008)

I dunno but when I move out, I kinda want to take one of the cats with me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My favourite is Coco, and she gets harassed all the time. I also love Munch-he's a black smoke and he's HUGE. Not fat, but a large-bodied cat. They say when a cat is neutered they gain a lot of weight because the energy that went to ahem, mating, is going nowhere. And Bobby-the story with him was that when we started getting into showing, we wanted to build up our cattery so we got in contact with a cattery in England, and we bought a kitten from them-a silver classic tabby who we named Bobby. (Interesting note-in the British Shorthairs, the silvers genetically are different from the rest of the lot, so it is harder for them to win Best of Breed, and last I checked only one silver-its name Crescendo-"granded" (that's another CFA thing, the whole granding...basically a cat earns 200 points, and when they do, they grand). Well in Britain, the cat fancy judges silvers separately.) Well he is the most beautiful cat you will see-such defined markings (the butterfly, the buttons, the M, the double lines on the back, the necklaces and bracelets). Not much personality-wise, not a show-off...but a cool cat. Well the silvers genetically have chances to get tail faults. Not good. We were doing a show down in Portland, and one judge let us know that he had a tail fault. It was devastating, partially because Bobby was $1600 between everything to get him over from England and so forth. 

We ended up showing him in Household Pet a few times, and he didn't win a ton of ribbons-only two, third place being the best. HHP is all about the average joe cats with the personality, and Bobby is a looker. 

But yeah, what can I say, we love our cats. I know that I would NEVER get Bobby though. He will always be with us.


----------



## KikiB (May 25, 2008)

Oh and good news fellow Bimbos, they found my wallet! I just got the phone call and PHEW. (I SPENT $18 ON THAT WALLET TWO WEEKS AGO!) Still will have no debit but at least I have ID and checks. Goes to show there are truly great people in the world.


----------



## Susanne (May 25, 2008)

^^^^ Lucky you!!


----------



## Sanayhs (May 25, 2008)

Hurray for a found wallet!! What's happened to everyone around here, anyway? It's gotten so quiet!


----------



## Susanne (May 25, 2008)

I am online now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is a rainy Sunday afternoon here. 

Maybe I will visit a MAC counter tomorrow in the afternoon ( not "my" counter, I will go to another town) and I wonder what I could get from the perm line. It could be a chance tomorrow b/c there still isn't a new collection out.


----------



## KikiB (May 25, 2008)

That's what I do if there isn't a ton from the collection that I like-I go perm. It really will help to build my collection up so that it isn't all LE stuff...I do not own a single perm lip product. Or, if I just don't have a ton of extra cash, I just don't buy stuff. That's what I am trying to do-save up for all the big sales coming up! My oh my is it insanity.


----------



## stv578 (May 25, 2008)

I have actually shopped the permanent line quite a bit lately.  I have in the recent months picked up Patina, Plum Dressing, Signed Sealed and Nylon eyeshadow (B2M) and Midimauve and Creme de la Femme l/s.  That is the most I've picked up from the perm. line though in a while.  But I know I'll be sticking to LE stuff from now till the end of this year at least.  I should add though that I've been buying MAC since the early 90's, so my collection was already quite full of the essentials, because I don't remember MAC releasing so many collections back then.  Or maybe they did but I wasn't quite the addict i am now!

Kiki, I'm glad you got your wallet back!


----------



## Susanne (May 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_I have actually shopped the permanent line quite a bit lately.  I have in the recent months picked up Patina, Plum Dressing, Signed Sealed and Nylon eyeshadow (B2M) and Midimauve and Creme de la Femme l/s.  That is the most I've picked up from the perm. line though in a while.  But I know I'll be sticking to LE stuff from now till the end of this year at least.  I should add though that I've been buying MAC since the early 90's, so my collection was already quite full of the essentials, because I don't remember MAC releasing so many collections back then.  Or maybe they did but I wasn't quite the addict i am now!

Kiki, I'm glad you got your wallet back!_

 
I earn many products from the perm line, I buy single pieces and my basics every now and then. I usually get a big LE haul once a month when the new collections come out. And then I buy two to three products from the perm line during a month.

stv578, you want to avoid the Cool Heat discussion?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No chance!! I have already complied and will buy all five blue-green e/s


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 25, 2008)

Susanne, I am not sure what you have but some of my favs from the permanent line are:

Pink Swoon and Blushbaby Blushes
Eyeshadows in Plumage (a MUST for teals), Steamy, Nylon, Satellite Dreams, Juxt, Humid, Electra, Scene, Coppering, Pink Freeze
Lipsticks in Hue, Plink, Bombshell
Instant Gold Lustreglass
Turquatic Perfume


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 25, 2008)

Oh girls, I forgot to tell you!!  I went to Starbucks after the MAC counter yesterday and got a Mint Mocha Chip Frappachino 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is HEAVENLY!  It is even topped with chocolate whipped cream and chocolate drizzle.  If you haven't tried one yet, you all neeeeed to! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think I am going to hit Starbucks after dinner tonight and get my fix.  They are insanely good!


----------



## Sanayhs (May 25, 2008)

Cool Heat... actually, one of the things I'm most excited about is Turquatic Heat. The description has me quite intrigued. I'd not be surprised if I end up with that, alongside two or three of the eyeshadows. I have several shadows that are similar to many of the colours, so I'm really only looking at solar white, warm chill and maybe one other (the name escapes me at present). Slimshines are pretty and have a phenomenal consistency, but the lasting power certainly leaves something to be desired. At $17.50 (plus tax) each, I feel I can pass.


----------



## Sanayhs (May 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Susanne, I am not sure what you have but some of my favs from the permanent line are:

Pink Swoon and Blushbaby Blushes
Eyeshadows in Plumage (a MUST for teals), Steamy, Nylon, Satellite Dreams, Juxt, Humid, Electra, Scene, Coppering, Pink Freeze
Lipsticks in Hue, Plink, Bombshell
Instant Gold Lustreglass
Turquatic Perfume_

 
I loooooooove plumage, juxt, humid, coppering and electra. Another couple of my favourites from the permanent line include Knight Divine and Freshwater. Plumage, Juxt and Freshwater were actually the first three MAC eyeshadows that I bought for myself! They make a lovely combination.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (May 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Oh girls, I forgot to tell you!! I went to Starbucks after the MAC counter yesterday and got a Mint Mocha Chip Frappachino 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is HEAVENLY! It is even topped with chocolate whipped cream and chocolate drizzle. If you haven't tried one yet, you all neeeeed to! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I am going to hit Starbucks after dinner tonight and get my fix. They are insanely good!_

 
stop it! I've never had one...but I have been trying to go to starbucks so bad lately. And honestly...its because of you bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want a vanilla latte so bad. Is it already sweetened? and can u get it hot or cold? mmmmmmmm I want one!


----------



## coachkitten (May 25, 2008)

I rarely go to starbucks but I love anything minty!  I might have to try one of these! Kiki I am glad that your wallet was found!


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I rarely go to starbucks but I love anything minty!  I might have to try one of these! Kiki I am glad that your wallet was found! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You have to like chocolate too because it is a combo of the two.  Almost like the mint girl scout cookies, but you can taste the mocha too, and it has tiny little chocolate chips in it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I hate that they get stuck in the straw though


----------



## coachkitten (May 25, 2008)

Mmm....now I want to make a starbucks run! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Mint chocolate chip ice cream is my favorite so I bet I would get addicted to this drink.


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Mmm....now I want to make a starbucks run! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Mint chocolate chip ice cream is my favorite so I bet I would get addicted to this drink._

 
If you love MCC icecream, you will DEFINATELY get addicted!  That's the first thing I thought of when I tasted it, though it's not as minty as MCC.  I would never have thought to mix mint, chocolate and mocha together, but it is phenominal.  I REALLY hope that it isn't a LE drink.  Seems like everything I love has LE status *cough* MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh goodness, and to really make myself sound like a cow, has anyone tried Chik-fil-A's Coffee Caramel Milkshake yet? (that one is LE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  SOOOO good!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 25, 2008)

LOL, so dazzleglass bimboes love starbucks and cats, the list expands 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wow, I didn't realize- Cool heat comes out in 2 weeks. Woot! New eyeshadows sound terrific right about now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would love a sugar free skim cinnamon dolce latte- those are heavenly.


----------



## coachkitten (May 25, 2008)

I can't wait for cool heat!  No offense to everyone who love Neo Sci-Fi but the cool heat eye shadows appeal to me WAY more.  The colors are so summery and pretty!  I don't think I can wait two more weeks!  What are the chances that they will release it early like Neo Sci-Fi!?!


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 25, 2008)

Cool Heat is the collection I have been waiting for!  I like the e/s I got from NSF, but Cool Heat has me giddy with excitement!  And I have never been excited about Slimshines, but I can't wait to get my hands on a few from this collection! I'd love for them to move up the release, but at the same time, I's love for a bit more time to save up some extra cash so I can get all that I want in one haul


----------



## coachkitten (May 25, 2008)

Money wise I can wait as well!


----------



## purrtykitty (May 25, 2008)

It seems even if MAC releases Cool Heat early, the likelihood of them releasing it to the counters early is slim...especially since (most) counters haven't even gotten NSF in yet.  I still have to wait until Thursday before I see it in person.


----------



## KikiB (May 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_You have to like chocolate too because it is a combo of the two. Almost like the mint girl scout cookies, but you can taste the mocha too, and it has tiny little chocolate chips in it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hate that they get stuck in the straw though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Back in 2005 was when it was first released, and trust me the original is WAY better. I ordered it today with peppermint syrup instead of the mint chocolate and then with regular whipped cream and it was so much better. At least I believe that's the way it used to be done. The other one they need to bring back is the Mocha Coconut-it even had toasted coconut flakes on top. I love it to death...it came out when I was in the 8th grade, and I was having several a week.

Yes, my wallet was found, and completely intact! That's a rarity but man am I grateful. I'm considering leaving my checkbook at home only because I HATE writing checks. When I first signed up for a checking account after I got my job, I asked for a debit but somehow it never arrived.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For 6 months, I was writing checks for everything. Pain in the butt? You betcha. I can survive a few days though...no biggie.


----------



## stv578 (May 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_stop it! I've never had one...but I have been trying to go to starbucks so bad lately. And honestly...its because of you bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want a vanilla latte so bad. Is it already sweetened? and can u get it hot or cold? mmmmmmmm I want one!_

 
You can get this both hot or iced, the vanilla syrup itself is sweet.  But you can also really taste the espresso.  I'm pretty sure they also offer up the vanilla frappacino also, which is just the blended version.   

Does no one share my love of the green tea lattes?!  I am seriously addicted to these and have only recently curbed my addiction somewhat!

As for Cool Heat, as much as I'd like to have a look at this collection, I'm going to be strong and really try to skip it, except for that one slimshine that is going to be permanent, can't recall the name or was it Gentle Simmer?  Slimshines don't have the greatest staying power, but filling the lips in with liner first really helps and they feel so lightweight and moisturizing compared to most other lip products.


----------



## KikiB (May 26, 2008)

^You mean the Caffe Vanilla right? That's my usual standby. 

I think that I can name off all the perm items that I have...all of my eyeshadows except Pagan (Aquadisiac, Amber Lights, Beautiful Iris, Crystal Avalanche, Stars/Rockets, Goldmine, Pink Freeze, Moon's Reflection, Sushi Flower), my Teal, Pink Pearl, Violet, and Golden Lemon pigments, and my Reflects Gold, Reflects Very Pink, and 3D Silver glitters. What I usually do is if I get giftcards, I use them to buy items from the perm line, and then stick to my normal budget for the LE stuff. 

I would love it if they moved up the Cool Heat release because I would love to have the chance to buy my 5 shadows at once. I have not bought a MAC perfume but I'll give Turquatic Heat a smell. If I like it, I might get it. Maybe.

Audrey-we don't have Chick-Fil-A up here, but we do have Kidd Valley that does some really good milkshakes-with real ice cream and berries. They are so good.


----------



## Sanayhs (May 26, 2008)

I like green tea lattes, but I prefer chai lattes. Nom nom nom...


----------



## stv578 (May 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I like green tea lattes, but I prefer chai lattes. Nom nom nom... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'll have to give the Chai latte a try!  I think I just may get one tomorrow morning


----------



## Sanayhs (May 26, 2008)

I definitely could NOT name all the MAC items I have - permanent or limited edition - off the top of my head. Played a fun game with my friend at MAC the other day: she'd hold up an eyeshadow and ask me what it was. I'd then name it. I lucked out and she only held up ones that I knew, so I got every one right.


----------



## stv578 (May 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I definitely could NOT name all the MAC items I have - permanent or limited edition - off the top of my head. Played a fun game with my friend at MAC the other day: she'd hold up an eyeshadow and ask me what it was. I'd then name it. I lucked out and she only held up ones that I knew, so I got every one right. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I really shocked someone once when I guessed the name of her lipstick (it was New York Apple) on the first try!


----------



## KikiB (May 26, 2008)

Heh that's funny...

It was funny because I had to go BACK DOWN to the Folklife festival to get my wallet, and I saw two people wearing the exact same shirt, that had one of Seattle's best jokes...about the South Lake Union Trolley...or S.L.U.T. The shirt said "Ride the S.L.U.T." and it had a picture of the trolley on it...ah yes.


----------



## Susanne (May 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Susanne, I am not sure what you have but some of my favs from the permanent line are:

Pink Swoon and Blushbaby Blushes
Eyeshadows in Plumage (a MUST for teals), Steamy, Nylon, Satellite Dreams, Juxt, Humid, Electra, Scene, Coppering, Pink Freeze
Lipsticks in Hue, Plink, Bombshell
Instant Gold Lustreglass
Turquatic Perfume_

 
Thanks, I haven't got Plumage (why?) and Nylon! Nylon has been on my list for a while, so I will get them today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW: Pink Swoon is one of my fav blushes, too!


----------



## Susanne (May 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_stop it! I've never had one...but I have been trying to go to starbucks so bad lately. And honestly...its because of you bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want a vanilla latte so bad. Is it already sweetened? and can u get it hot or cold? mmmmmmmm I want one!_

 
Now I want one too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *making a stop at Starbucks today* I don't sweet mine any more, I think they are sweet enough! Get one!


----------



## Susanne (May 26, 2008)

I just read that essie nail polish is going to be available here in June and it will become perm here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's what I have been waiting for!


----------



## KikiB (May 26, 2008)

I LOVE Essie! I'm wearing Scarlet O'Hara on my fingers and Funships on my toes...they def. work best with a base and top coat though.


----------



## Sanayhs (May 26, 2008)

From drinks and nail polish... to food! What does everyone here like on their pizza?


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Thanks, I haven't got Plumage (why?) and Nylon! Nylon has been on my list for a while, so I will get them today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





BTW: Pink Swoon is one of my fav blushes, too!_

 
Oh girl, you will love Plumage and Nylon!  Plumage is matte, but is SO smooth, and has a great texture for being matte.  Any Nylon, welll, I am on my second one, I love it so much!  It is a great inner eye brightener!  I can't wait to see what you think of them when you have tried them.  Great choices!


----------



## purrtykitty (May 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_From drinks and nail polish... to food! What does everyone here like on their pizza?_

 
I'm gonna be a little gross here because I *love* Pizza Hut's Stuffed Crust Pizza with beef, black olives and green peppers.  It's like a heart-attack pizza because of all the cheese, but it's sooooo good!!


----------



## KikiB (May 26, 2008)

For me, either plain cheese, Stuffed Crust with just cheese, or mushroom, onion, garlic, and extra cheese.


----------



## stv578 (May 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





 I just read that essie nail polish is going to be available here in June and it will become perm here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's what I have been waiting for!_

 
I love Essie polish, actually prefer it over OPI, it goes on so nicely.


----------



## stv578 (May 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_From drinks and nail polish... to food! What does everyone here like on their pizza?_

 
Where do I start?  I like almost anything so it depends on my mood and also where I'm getting it from.  We have a lot of little independent italian pizzeria's around here that make seriously amazing pizza.  My favourites are Hawaiian, (pineapple, spicy capicollo (sp?) and mushroom), vegetarian esp. loaded with tons of mushrooms, olives, tomatoes, roasted red peppers, sometimes like a meaty pizza with sausage or bacon or pepporoni, pesto pizza... i think you all get the point.  Anything but anchovies really!

And I tried the Chai latte this morning, didn't taste bad, just not for me, too much spice for a morning beverage!  What I would like to see Starbuck's bring back is the Banana Creme Frap they had out two summer ago.  It was very.... summery!

Susanne, I also really like nylon, great as Audrey mentioned for the inner eye.  It also makes a nice base shade for the lid.  Haven't tried Plumage though, but Audrey did a great sales pitch for it!


----------



## Susanne (May 26, 2008)

*BREAKING NEWS***BREAKING NEWS***

I have my first Dazzleglasses! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*OMG. I went to this counter today to buy e/s Plumage and Nylon (I did) and asked the MA there if she would have news about the Dazzleglasses. She said they wouldn't have been released yet but I saw in her reaction that she might knew more.
So I told her about "my" MA from my regular counter. She asked me if I would know her well. I said: "Yes, I am Susanne." And she: "Susanne? Which Dazzleglasses do you want?" And she showed me all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She also told me she had just met my MA two days ago. (LOL, Germany just has 29 MAC locations, the MAs all know each other.)

So, I took MS Fizz and Like Venus. I am in Dazzleglass-heaven! They are sooo much better than I had expected. I am totally beside myself with joy! I have to pick up some more if they will be released at my counter as well.

The very nice MA also showed me the tester from Neo Sci-Fi! How hot is this packaging in real?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I can't wait...


----------



## Susanne (May 26, 2008)

Oh, I love these. I must buy both (Ms Fizz and Like Venus) one more time!!


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 26, 2008)

Now you can see what all the fuss is about!  Aren't they fabulous!??!  I just LOVE them!  Now that you have seen them all, which others do you have your eye on?  I am excited that you got Nylon and Plumage too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It has been a good MAC day, and you should be getting mail soon too!


----------



## Susanne (May 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_





  Now you can see what all the fuss is about!  Aren't they fabulous!??!  I just LOVE them!  Now that you have seen them all, which others do you have your eye on?  I am excited that you got Nylon and Plumage too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It has been a good MAC day, and you should be getting mail soon too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yes, it was a good MAC day!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have my eye on Steppin' Out, Baby Sparks, Spanking Rich and Glamour O.D.


----------



## purrtykitty (May 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Yes, it was a good MAC day!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have my eye on Steppin' Out, Baby Sparks, Spanking Rich and Glamour O.D._

 
Oh yes, get Glamour OD!  I think that was one of the first ones to sell out online.  It's such a great color...watermellony red.  So pretty for summer!


----------



## Susanne (May 26, 2008)

And I just read they will become perm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Do you think I will be able to sleep this night??


----------



## Susanne (May 26, 2008)

Why haven't you told me that every other lipglass looks bland next to a Dazzleglass? And that they have a kind of glass packaging?

If they become perm I will buy them all. Not at once, but step by step. They are so expensive here (US $ 29 LOL) but they are worth it!!


----------



## Susanne (May 26, 2008)

And BTW I love my pizza with ham and ananas


----------



## Susanne (May 26, 2008)

elegant-one, I miss you! I hope everything is fine?


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 26, 2008)

Yeah, where is Elegant-one?  And Adina is missing again.... BIMBOOOOOS where are you?


----------



## purrtykitty (May 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Yeah, where is Elegant-one? And Adina is missing again.... BIMBOOOOOS where are you?_

 
I guess they're on a Bimbo holiday!  I hope they're drinking something pink!


----------



## Sanayhs (May 26, 2008)

I'm here! In and out. Amongst having people bitch at me and trying to find somewhere to live. Hurray! 

Dear Apartments in the City of Halifax,

Please reveal to me one of you that is large enough for my belongings, willing to be home to my pets, is affordable and is in an appropriate area. It would be much appreciated and make my life much, much easier right now. Thank you.

Sincerely,
Sanayhs


----------



## Sanayhs (May 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I guess they're on a Bimbo holiday!  I hope they're drinking something pink!_

 

Ooooh... I want something pink to drink! I had something purple earlier, but it's not the same!


----------



## purrtykitty (May 26, 2008)

Just had to post this picture of my kitty (Chewy) in his festive lei!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (Just like him!!)


----------



## elegant-one (May 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_elegant-one, I miss you! I hope everything is fine?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I guess they're on a Bimbo holiday!  I hope they're drinking something pink!_

 
^^^OK, Audrey..i did your quote too but it didn't work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















...aw....i was missed...big hugs to everyone!!!!

Went away for a day...& big work deadline 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...yuck on the deadline

Its awful being away from you guys
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hey... YAY for the Bimbos...I just read erines Bimbo comments in the DG thread...LMBO BIG TIME!!! She just heard from the president of MAC that the DG are gonna be perm....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...and now we need a word from OUR president!

Susanne - great for you - big congrats dear


----------



## elegant-one (May 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Just had to post this picture of my kitty (Chewy) in his festive lei!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Just like him!!)




_

 
I love that pic...look he's sticking his tongue out! Is kitty licking off his Dazzleglass


----------



## purrtykitty (May 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_I love that pic...look he's sticking his tongue out! Is kitty licking off his Dazzleglass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Nope...if anything I've had to get his fur outta my Dazzleglass!  I think I caught him mid-nom on some "salad" aka grass...mmm, yummy!


----------



## coachkitten (May 26, 2008)

Oh purrtykitty your cat is adorable!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am out of town on business for three days and I already miss my kitty!


----------



## Sanayhs (May 26, 2008)

Chewy is absolutely adorable. I love that his tongue is out in the picture.


----------



## Sanayhs (May 26, 2008)

So, woooo dazzleglasses being made permanent! 

If you were to choose a discontinued or limited MAC product to be permanent (other than the beloved dazzleglasses, of course), what would it be?


----------



## gigglegirl (May 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_From drinks and nail polish... to food! What does everyone here like on their pizza?_

 
i like it spicy! so i usually do a mexican type one w/ ground beef, green peppers, jalapeno peppers, onions

but if its more regular and for many ppl i'm good with a deluxe type--load me up on veggies!

Wrote my exam and came home to a couple mac packages! Hell ya I cannot BELIEVE traffic cone orange! I can't wait to play! I take great sick joy too knowing i have it before my counters release it this week!


----------



## purrtykitty (May 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_So, woooo dazzleglasses being made permanent! 



If you were to choose a discontinued or limited MAC product to be permanent (other than the beloved dazzleglasses, of course), what would it be?_

 
MSFs!!  Or a few more of the popular LE pigments like All Girl, Lily White, Coco & Coco Beach!


----------



## gigglegirl (May 26, 2008)

omg and i totally didn't comment---jeez louise Glamour OD is SERIOUSLY dazzling! I cannot believe it! woohooo i can't wait to get a more neutral-y one!


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_So, woooo dazzleglasses being made permanent! 

If you were to choose a discontinued or limited MAC product to be permanent (other than the beloved dazzleglasses, of course), what would it be?_

 
I agree with MSFs, and I'd love to see Tendertones be made permanent too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And while they are at it, how about Your Ladyship Pigment and Graphic Brown Fluidline


----------



## gigglegirl (May 26, 2008)

and Susanne I see your from Germany so my dinner totally has me asking this question. Are you familiar with Rouladen? OMG I love it and we do great variations (my mom puts funky things inside with the pickle to wrap on thin beef). My Oma had made it for us years ago (she's originally from Austria, my Opa from Germany) so I always assumed it was something common in Germany.


----------



## nunu (May 26, 2008)

I can't wait to get my first dazzleglass and become a BIMBO!! 
...can i join you guys??


----------



## Sanayhs (May 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_I agree with MSFs, and I'd love to see Tendertones be made permanent too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And while they are at it, how about Your Ladyship Pigment and Graphic Brown Fluidline 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'm excited because I just bought Your Ladyship and Sweet Sienna pigments from people on here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Graphic Brown is definitely good, too. I looooove my fluidlines. 

As for the MSFs... my favourite has to be lightscapade. I haven't had it terribly long and I'm already starting to flatten the dome. D:


----------



## gigglegirl (May 26, 2008)

Of freaking course Nora! You can definitely be a bimbo!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Which Dazzleglasses are you eyeing? Wooo they are fun!!!


----------



## nunu (May 26, 2008)

Thank you!! I've been away from specktra so i missed out on a lot, finals are over now so i'm back now and been catching up all weekend! I enjoyed reading this thread.

I've been eyeing up comet blue, steppin out, glamour o.d and i'm sure there are others!


----------



## gigglegirl (May 26, 2008)

oh i know ive been trying to stay away as I wrote a final today but it didn't work well (I was still here occasionally) but the exam went well thank goodness. One more final and I'll be DONE MY DEGREE! just an undergrad but a big accomplishment, I'm getting psyched!


----------



## purrtykitty (May 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Thank you!! I've been away from specktra so i missed out on a lot, finals are over now so i'm back now and been catching up all weekend! I enjoyed reading this thread.

I've been eyeing up comet blue, steppin out, glamour o.d and i'm sure there are others!_

 
OMG, I wondered where you went!  Glad you're back...those Dazzleglasses are addicting.  Glamour O.D. would look fantastic on you...who am I kidding they all would!!


----------



## nunu (May 26, 2008)

We should all celebrate the end of being an undergrad! 

goodluck on your final, final! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks purrtykitty!!


----------



## elegant-one (May 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I can't wait to get my first dazzleglass and become a BIMBO!! 
...can i join you guys?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
YAY! nunu....i'll post in the DG thread & Susanne will put you here! You're a cutie Bimbo


----------



## elegant-one (May 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_omg and i totally didn't comment---jeez louise Glamour OD is SERIOUSLY dazzling! I cannot believe it! woohooo i can't wait to get a more neutral-y one!_

 
uhhh...I LOVE Glamour OD...its one of THE best colors


----------



## gigglegirl (May 26, 2008)

i'm wondering if ill like bare necessity for more daytime wear? But i can't wait to wear them out!


----------



## elegant-one (May 26, 2008)

^^^ yes, BN is my all time favorite day lipglass now. If I have time, I do a liner just a shade or two darker than my lip color & BN...awesome.


----------



## coachkitten (May 26, 2008)

Welcome back nunu! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I agree with the above that I would love MSFs to be made part of the perm line.  I love petticoat and will be so sad the day it runs out!


----------



## purrtykitty (May 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_oh i know ive been trying to stay away as I wrote a final today but it didn't work well (I was still here occasionally) but the exam went well thank goodness. One more final and I'll be DONE MY DEGREE! just an undergrad but a big accomplishment, I'm getting psyched!_

 
Good luck on your last LAST final...that's a real accomplishment!!


----------



## clslvr6spd (May 26, 2008)

I love BN as well. I wish I was able to buy a backup of it, but hopefully it comes out when they release them as perm.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 27, 2008)

Yay, Audrey- you just gave me a big happy! I am here my dears! I have literally been at my boyfriends all weekend. I am back now for comments!!

No need to fear my darlings! Wow, I am full of a sense of self importance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cool Heat- me want now!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 27, 2008)

Oh, if you all listen to last nights glam soup- you ladies got a shout out tonight


----------



## Susanne (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_and Susanne I see your from Germany so my dinner totally has me asking this question. Are you familiar with Rouladen? OMG I love it and we do great variations (my mom puts funky things inside with the pickle to wrap on thin beef). My Oma had made it for us years ago (she's originally from Austria, my Opa from Germany) so I always assumed it was something common in Germany._

 






 LOL yes, Rouladen are very common here! My mom makes very delicious Rouladen. I like them filled with gherkins, bacon and mustard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




To be honest I can't cook myself so I don't prepare traditional German food on my own - I live more from fast food, pizza or pasta or my boyfriend has to cook 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - but I really like that common food.


----------



## Susanne (May 27, 2008)

nunu


----------



## KikiB (May 27, 2008)

Oh I have to jump on the MSF bandwagon. I just got Glissade the other week and love it to death...while Northern Lights is still amazing; personally my favourite bronzer. I would love to get Petticoat but know that I never will. Also make some pigments perm-ie Jardin Aires, Helium, Aire-de-Blu, Apricot Pink, All Girl, and so forth. Style Minx lipglass should become perm. Oh yeah, and Port Red lipstick.


----------



## Susanne (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Oh I have to jump on the MSF bandwagon. I just got Glissade the other week and love it to death...while Northern Lights is still amazing; personally my favourite bronzer. I would love to get Petticoat but know that I never will. Also make some pigments perm-ie Jardin Aires, Helium, Aire-de-Blu, Apricot Pink, All Girl, and so forth. Style Minx lipglass should become perm. Oh yeah, and Port Red lipstick._

 
Glissade is one of my favourites, too! I should wear it tomorrow again.


----------



## Susanne (May 27, 2008)

I called my MA to pre-order one more Ms Fizz and Glamour O.D. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will watch the Sex and the City movie on Thursday with my girls - this is the perfect time to go out with my new Dazzleglass, isn't it?


----------



## Sanayhs (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Oh, if you all listen to last nights glam soup- you ladies got a shout out tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I was listening and laughed when I heard it. I was thinking to myself the other day that it was funny how long this thread has gotten to be...


----------



## Sanayhs (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I called my MA to pre-order one more Ms Fizz and Glamour O.D. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will watch the Sex and the City movie on Thursday with my girls - this is the perfect time to go out with my new Dazzleglass, isn't it?_

 
I have tickets to go see the Sex and the City movie on Friday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I picked up tickets for my friend and I last Monday... it's probably going to be damned busy at the theatre that night, but it should definitely be fun. Absolutely the perfect time to break out the dazzleglass!


----------



## Sanayhs (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Oh I have to jump on the MSF bandwagon. I just got Glissade the other week and love it to death...while Northern Lights is still amazing; personally my favourite bronzer. I would love to get Petticoat but know that I never will. Also make some pigments perm-ie Jardin Aires, Helium, Aire-de-Blu, Apricot Pink, All Girl, and so forth. Style Minx lipglass should become perm. Oh yeah, and Port Red lipstick._

 

Glissade is delicious. I have to agree that Jardin Aires and Port Red should definitely be permanent. I also think, given how different it is from the permanent stuff and how quickly it sold out, that Nice Vice should be permanent. I'm still not over the fact that they discontinued Royal Hue shadestick... I love my purples!


----------



## stv578 (May 27, 2008)

I want Mattenes to become permanent.  I also wanted Slimshines to become permanent and sent MAC an email, so I was happy to see them come back, but the Mattenes are my favourite lipstick ever!

I too wanna see Sex and the City.  My husband and I haven't been on a date in at least a year now, so we're gonna go together and grab some dinner as well.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 27, 2008)

So now that we know dazzleglasses will be perm, lets discuss new colors we would love for them to make.

Who else would love to see orange and purple tinged dazzleglasses?


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_So now that we know dazzleglasses will be perm, lets discuss new colors we would love for them to make.

Who else would love to see orange and purple tinged dazzleglasses?_

 
I want a gold one and a silver one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  They would be awesome for the holidays!


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_I want a gold one and a silver one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They would be awesome for the holidays!_

 
Yeah, those sound awesome!! They should come out with more crazy colored ones similar to comet blue like green, red, orange etc. I just bought Steppin' Out too, soo pretty!! I love dazzleglass!!!


----------



## stv578 (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_I want a gold one and a silver one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 They would be awesome for the holidays!_

 
I was just thinking silver as well!  It would be great to layer over lipstick.


----------



## Susanne (May 27, 2008)

I am in heaven with Ms Fizz. I would love that colour to become perm!


----------



## purrtykitty (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_So now that we know dazzleglasses will be perm, lets discuss new colors we would love for them to make.

Who else would love to see orange and purple tinged dazzleglasses?_

 
Peach with silver and pink sparkles, a true pink with pink and gold sparkles, yellow with green and orange sparkles, orange with red and pink sparkles, lime green with pink and gold sparkles, fuschia with purple and gold sparkles and milky apricot with gold and red sparkles...that's all I can think of now...maybe more later.


----------



## Susanne (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Peach with silver and pink sparkles, a true pink with pink and gold sparkles, yellow with green and orange sparkles, orange with red and pink sparkles, lime green with pink and gold sparkles, fuschia with purple and gold sparkles and milky apricot with gold and red sparkles...that's all I can think of now...maybe more later._

 
Sigh...more please...


----------



## Sanayhs (May 27, 2008)

Bimbos! I'll probably be around very little over the next week or so. Why, you ask? I think I've found a new place to live! It's a huge flat in my favourite part of town, at a price I can afford! I've just got to get the signature of the person to be living with me before the application form can get processed. I may well be looking to move for June 1, which was totally unexpected. This means I have to pack like a CRAZY PERSON. I'm used to furnishing the majority of a house that 5 people would live in, so I have a LOT of stuff. Eeeeep! 

But this place... Ohhh... it's sunny and has a cute kitchen with a washer and dryer, a decently sized bathroom, two bedrooms, a big living room, a separate dining room, a den, a big storage closet and a coat closet! Eeeeep! I'm so very excited. I _reeeeaaalllly _hope I get the place.

Going to pack now!


----------



## Susanne (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Bimbos! I'll probably be around very little over the next week or so. Why, you ask? I think I've found a new place to live! It's a huge flat in my favourite part of town, at a price I can afford! I've just got to get the signature of the person to be living with me before the application form can get processed. I may well be looking to move for June 1, which was totally unexpected. This means I have to pack like a CRAZY PERSON. I'm used to furnishing the majority of a house that 5 people would live in, so I have a LOT of stuff. Eeeeep! 

But this place... Ohhh... it's sunny and has a cute kitchen with a washer and dryer, a decently sized bathroom, two bedrooms, a big living room, a separate dining room, a den, a big storage closet and a coat closet! Eeeeep! I'm so very excited. I reeeeaaalllly hope I get the place.

Going to pack now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's sound great!


----------



## Girl about town (May 27, 2008)

did i hear the word Bimbo?????? lol i am so a bimbo dazzleglass is the shit!!


----------



## Susanne (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Girl about town* 

 
_did i hear the word Bimbo?????? lol i am so a bimbo dazzleglass is the shit!!_


----------



## KikiB (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Bimbos! I'll probably be around very little over the next week or so. Why, you ask? I think I've found a new place to live! It's a huge flat in my favourite part of town, at a price I can afford! I've just got to get the signature of the person to be living with me before the application form can get processed. I may well be looking to move for June 1, which was totally unexpected. This means I have to pack like a CRAZY PERSON. I'm used to furnishing the majority of a house that 5 people would live in, so I have a LOT of stuff. Eeeeep! 

But this place... Ohhh... it's sunny and has a cute kitchen with a washer and dryer, a decently sized bathroom, two bedrooms, a big living room, a separate dining room, a den, a big storage closet and a coat closet! Eeeeep! I'm so very excited. I reeeeaaalllly hope I get the place.

Going to pack now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Congrats on the move! I would LOVE to move out however it won't be possible for a few more years-between a low-paying job and just the cost of living. Seattle is definitely one area that has been untouched by the whole real estate boom and bust, in fact housing is getting a LOT more expensive.


----------



## elegant-one (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Girl about town* 

 
_did i hear the word Bimbo?????? lol i am so a bimbo dazzleglass is the shit!!_

 
hahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  added you to the Dazzleglass discussion thread page 26 too!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 27, 2008)

Someone mentioned in another thread that you don't have to be a dazzleglass aficionado to be a part of the dazzleglass bimbos. Its just a thread for friendly mac lovin ladies


----------



## stv578 (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Bimbos! I'll probably be around very little over the next week or so. Why, you ask? I think I've found a new place to live! It's a huge flat in my favourite part of town, at a price I can afford! I've just got to get the signature of the person to be living with me before the application form can get processed. I may well be looking to move for June 1, which was totally unexpected. This means I have to pack like a CRAZY PERSON. I'm used to furnishing the majority of a house that 5 people would live in, so I have a LOT of stuff. Eeeeep! 

But this place... Ohhh... it's sunny and has a cute kitchen with a washer and dryer, a decently sized bathroom, two bedrooms, a big living room, a separate dining room, a den, a big storage closet and a coat closet! Eeeeep! I'm so very excited. I reeeeaaalllly hope I get the place.

Going to pack now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That is great! Hope it works out for you.  With such a sunny place, you can pick a really nice light sunny colour for the walls.


----------



## coachkitten (May 27, 2008)

I agree with Audrey that I would love a gold and/or silver dazzleglass.  I also agree with purrtykitty that a peach one would be divine!  

I am so excited for the sex & the city movie that my sister and I are going at 12:01 on Thursday night.  I am going to have to break out Ms Fizz because it looks like a glittery cosmo!


----------



## Susanne (May 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I

I am so excited for the sex & the city movie that my sister and I are going at 12:01 on Thursday night.  I am going to have to break out Ms Fizz because it looks like a glittery cosmo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's what I will do, too!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Audrey, elegant-one and all you others, which Dazzleglasses have you got so far?


----------



## coachkitten (May 28, 2008)

I have gotten quite a few more than I ever thought I would.  I now have bare necessity, pleasure principal, Like Venus, Comet Blue, Ms Fizz, Glamour OD, and Love Alert.  Geeezzz....that is all that I am getting until these suckers are part of the regular line or I find them at the CCO.


----------



## darkishstar (May 28, 2008)

Agh, we so could use a gold colored one!
I for one, want a peach color with gold glitter and pink glitter. OMG, that would be hot!

And a... dazzleglass version of LOLLIPOP LOVING. Well, the same concept anyways, liiiiiike, the peachy nude color with green glitter! Agh, I could DIE if they made that one!

And a dazzleglass version of the beloved discontinued Palatial lustreglass!
Raspberry pink.. with green glitter! That would be HOT. And different too!

We could definitely use a more orange coral, not like Glamour O.D. you know? It would be hot if there were gold glitter and red sparkles... ooh, I would love a color like that!


----------



## gigglegirl (May 28, 2008)

ooh yes id like a lollipop loving one!

mostly my vote is for a gold one, I missed out on Dresscamp's gold one but it looked so dang nice I wish I had it!

so true darkishstar, I wanted a more corally colour but GlamourOD didn't live up to that, I just put it in the pink category!


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_
Audrey, elegant-one and all you others, which Dazzleglasses have you got so far?_

 
So far I have:
-Like Venus
-Baby Sparks
-Rags to Riches
-Pleasure Principle
-Sugarrimmed

I had Steppin Out and Comet Blue, but exchanged them for different colors.  Now I kinda wish I'd kept Steppin Out.  I think my counter still has it though, so I may pick it up.  I am also wanting to get ahold of Bare Necessity, and possibly Ms. Fizz


----------



## Susanne (May 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_
I had Steppin Out and Comet Blue, but exchanged them for different colors.  Now I kinda wish I'd kept Steppin Out.  I think my counter still has it though, so I may pick it up.  I am also wanting to get ahold of Bare Necessity, and possibly Ms. Fizz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ms Fizz is THE Dazzleglass for me! The color is perfect, just how I wanted a gloss to be! As if they had read my mind


----------



## purrtykitty (May 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Audrey, elegant-one and all you others, which Dazzleglasses have you got so far?_

 
Let's see, I have:
Glamour O.D.
Like Venus
Baby Sparks
Bare Necessity (on it's way)
Sugarrimmed (on it's way)
Steppin' Out (on it's way)

And since these will eventually be perm, I'll wait to get more later...and to see if different stuff gets added!


----------



## elegant-one (May 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_That's what I will do, too!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Audrey, elegant-one and all you others, which Dazzleglasses have you got so far?_

 
Baby Sparks
Glamour OD
Bare Necessity
Steppin Out
Rags to Riches
Like Venus

plus, I want Love Alert now

I agree...give us a pretty Peachy color


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 28, 2008)

I have them all (I have to- I am president after all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Audrey, do you want me to have a look and see if they have any of the colors you missed out on at my f/s?

Oh, and ladies- my fotd features 2 dazzleglass looks. Check it out :-D

http://specktra.net/f166/spirit-mac-...w-look-101144/

Apologies for the excessive number of pictures- on top of being a dazzleglass bimbo I am also a picture whore


----------



## greeneyes81 (May 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_ so true darkishstar, I wanted a more corally colour but GlamourOD didn't live up to that, I just put it in the pink category!_

 
Glamour OD came out very corally-red on me, and i expected it to be more pink! i am so loving Dazzleglass, just got Bare Necessity last week and it's my new favorite -- i tried it over Pleasureseeker l/s, and it's the PERFECT nude shade -- doesn't make me look like a zombie!! yaay!!


----------



## stv578 (May 28, 2008)

I have Bare Necessity, Sugarrimmed, Baby Sparks, Money Honey and Steppin' Out.  My favourites are Baby Sparks and Sugarrimmed.  But I am still finding these a little too drying, therefore am not using them very much


----------



## coachkitten (May 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_I have Bare Necessity, Sugarrimmed, Baby Sparks, Money Honey and Steppin' Out.  My favourites are Baby Sparks and Sugarrimmed.  But I am still finding these a little too drying, therefore am not using them very much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I feel the same way!  I have to use something underneath or I seriously feel like my lips are peeling (I know that is gross) but I always get that with regular lipglasses.  I usually use a clear lip balm and that works very well.


----------



## coachkitten (May 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Ms Fizz is THE Dazzleglass for me! The color is perfect, just how I wanted a gloss to be! As if they had read my mind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I feel the same way!  Ms Fizz is my most favorite dazzleglass by a mile!


----------



## stv578 (May 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I feel the same way! I have to use something underneath or I seriously feel like my lips are peeling (I know that is gross) but I always get that with regular lipglasses. I usually use a clear lip balm and that works very well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Normally, using a lip balm under my lipglass or lustres keeps my lips from getting drier than the Sahara, but the Dazzleglass still dried out my lips.  They were actually chapped for a few days after I used my DG's for a couple of days straight.  I had to apply and reapply balm for about 3 or 4 days before they settled down.  I guess I'll just have to use the DG's now and then and definitely over a lipstick.  I don't have that problem with the plushglass, and some of those are quite sparkly so I'm good!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 28, 2008)

Just a thought ladies, could it be that there is an ingredient in the dazzleglasses that some are allergic to? I know a lot of people said they are moisturizing, so if your peeling then maybe you are sensitive to it?


----------



## stv578 (May 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Just a thought ladies, could it be that there is an ingredient in the dazzleglasses that some are allergic to? I know a lot of people said they are moisturizing, so if your peeling then maybe you are sensitive to it?_

 
That's a possibility, though I don't really react easily to most products.  But my lips do dry out very very easily.  Most MAC lipstick is drying without a balm or the prep & prime lip, with the exception of the slimshines and mattenes (bless those silicones!).  It could even have something to do with the glitter itself.  No biggie though, i've got plenty of shimmery goodies to keep me happy and remain a loyal bimbo


----------



## Susanne (May 28, 2008)

Just a note: I bought e/s Plumage on Monday and it is absolutely great!


----------



## elegant-one (May 28, 2008)

cinnybuns wants to be on our Bimbo list!

Here's what she had to say:  "Btw can I be inducted into the specktra dazzleglass bimbos?  I've never been a bimbo before due to my black hair!!

xoxoxoxoxox"

Sure...you're added - Welcome! We don't care what color your hair is


----------



## Susanne (May 28, 2008)

I see that most Dazzleglasses are sold out on the US site now.

Is it your fault, bimbos?


----------



## KikiB (May 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Audrey, elegant-one and all you others, which Dazzleglasses have you got so far?_

 
I have 6:

Date Night
Funtabulous
Glamour OD
Love Alert 
Ms. Fizz
Pleasure Principle

I want to get more however I am super-picky with colours, and I'd rather get backups of ones I like.


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Just a note: I bought e/s Plumage on Monday and it is absolutely great!_

 





 I am so glad you love it!  I think it will look fabulous with the colors you are planning to get from Cool Heat.  It is one of my very favorite e/s


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 28, 2008)

So who else is drooling over the color forms promo pics. Sexy!!


----------



## KikiB (May 28, 2008)

I like the packaging, it is definitely very up-market. Not a B2M, that's for sure. I might get a Richmetal highlighter but that stuff, not my thing. I'll get at least two of the pigments, Royal Flush was underwhelming and Tea Time seems too much like Jardin Aires. However I don't have a green pigment yet, and Circa Plum will go perfectly with Beautiful Iris for the summer. The palettes are so gorgeous, I love the layout. I will probably wait til they end up at the CCO however I am liking the neutral lips and the pink lips. The Colour Form powders are looking a whole lot better, but if they are too much like Smashbox Softlights, I will pass on them. I could also get a lipstick, you never know. 

I could get a basic brush set, but that would be something that would definitely end up at the CCO.


----------



## elegant-one (May 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_So who else is drooling over the color forms promo pics. Sexy!!_

 











 ....i am, i am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...I want EVERYTHING!!! I can't wait. That pink lippies is gorgeous...well, it's ALL gorgeous

Oh brother, it just never ends


----------



## coachkitten (May 28, 2008)

Where is the color forms pic!?!  Geez...I swear that if I step away from this site for one minute that something big has happened! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Nevermind!  I see the pics!  Those palettes are some of the best I have seen in a LONG time.  They are so gorgeous!  I thought that I didn't want anything from this collection but now I have changed my mind!


----------



## elegant-one (May 28, 2008)

ooh...lovin the richmetal highlighter Female & Rose Bullion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and...the brush sets


----------



## clslvr6spd (May 28, 2008)

I have:

*Comet Blue x2
*Funtabulous
*Miss Fizz x2
*Like Venus x2
*Baby Sparks
*Rags to Riches
*Bare Necessity 
*Steppin' Out x2
*Glamour O.D.
*Sugarrimmed
*Love Alert

I love these things waaayyy to much!!


----------



## purrtykitty (May 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_












 ....i am, i am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...I want EVERYTHING!!! I can't wait. That pink lippies is gorgeous...well, it's ALL gorgeous

Oh brother, it just never ends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh yes, the pink lippie...and the nude one, too!


----------



## stv578 (May 28, 2008)

Ladies, I can safely say I am going to pass on the Colour Form palettes.  I really cannot stand palettes where everything is pressed together, although the warm eyes does have some rather nice shades.  

But the lipsticks.... LOVE the case, i mean LOVE LOVE LOVE the case!  I will be getting the two pinks, (the blue pink and neutral pink).  Did I mention that i love the case?!


----------



## coachkitten (May 28, 2008)

I normally don't like palettes either but I am really loving the design on the compact.  They also seem like most of the palettes have new eye shadows colors which I like because I get so sick of repromotes.


----------



## coachkitten (May 28, 2008)

Madame President did I miss something!?!  When did you be come a Specktra advisor?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I don't know how I missed it but congratulations!!


----------



## purrtykitty (May 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Madame President did I miss something!?! When did you be come a Specktra advisor? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't know how I missed it but congratulations!!_

 
I just noticed that, too!  Our very own Bimbo advisor.  Yay!!!


----------



## KikiB (May 29, 2008)

Yes, add my congrats as well!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 29, 2008)

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!! 

Yes, as of tonight I am officially a specktra advisor. I am so excited!!

Oh, and I am also the roving beauty reporter so if any of you have ideas for my segment please let me know!

I shall make you all proud!


----------



## Susanne (May 29, 2008)

^^^^ congrats! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Colour Forms promo pic is awesome. I want the Cool Eyes Palette, the two Colour Form Powders and the advanced brush set!
I want my SE brushes NOW!

And I am waiting for a mail with two new brushes, should get them soon!


----------



## Susanne (May 29, 2008)

I got my brushes I have been waiting for!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 29, 2008)

Yay! Let us know how you like them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I got my brushes I have been waiting for! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Susanne (May 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Yay! Let us know how you like them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I got the 187 and the 228.  ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) I always wanted the 187 and I am really glad I've got it now. I already tried it this morning, it is gorgeous for applying foundation or blending the MSFs on the cheeks.

The 228 is great to define the crease, I think. 

I think you can have the best products, without the right brushes it won't work.
I am already excited for the SE brushes with Colour Forms and Red She Said.


----------



## Sanayhs (May 29, 2008)

Hey bimbos, my application for the flat I wanted ever-so-much was rejected without reason. D: So, back to the apartment hunt I go. I'll be in and out, I'm sure. Adina, congrats on becoming an advisor!


----------



## Susanne (May 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Hey bimbos, my application for the flat I wanted ever-so-much was rejected without reason. D: So, back to the apartment hunt I go. I'll be in and out, I'm sure._

 
I am sorry!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I am sure you will find another great flat!


----------



## coachkitten (May 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Hey bimbos, my application for the flat I wanted ever-so-much was rejected without reason. D: So, back to the apartment hunt I go. I'll be in and out, I'm sure. Adina, congrats on becoming an advisor!_

 
I am sorry!  They didn't give you any reason at all?  Well that just means something better is out there!


----------



## purrtykitty (May 29, 2008)

That's too bad...I'm sure you'll find another jewel, though.


----------



## Susanne (May 29, 2008)

Girls, I am off to watch Sex and the City at the movies! It's Dazzleglass time!


----------



## coachkitten (May 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Girls, I am off to watch Sex and the City at the movies! It's Dazzleglass time!_

 
Have fun Susanne! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Let us know how you liked it!


----------



## stv578 (May 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!! 

Yes, as of tonight I am officially a specktra advisor. I am so excited!!

Oh, and I am also the roving beauty reporter so if any of you have ideas for my segment please let me know!

I shall make you all proud! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Congrats!  You have already made us proud, giving us a shout out on Glam Soup and all!


----------



## stv578 (May 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Hey bimbos, my application for the flat I wanted ever-so-much was rejected without reason. D: So, back to the apartment hunt I go. I'll be in and out, I'm sure. Adina, congrats on becoming an advisor!_

 
That just bites, doesn't it.  Oh well, everything happens for a reason.  Good luck on your search.


----------



## stv578 (May 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Girls, I am off to watch Sex and the City at the movies! It's Dazzleglass time!_

 
'
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have fun!  Definitely the occasion for some Dazzleglass!  It arrived just in time over there too!


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 29, 2008)

Congrats Adina! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Got a sneek peak of Cool Heat today, girls!  Reviews in the thread!


----------



## Susanne (May 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Have fun Susanne! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Let us know how you liked it!_

 
I am back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It is a wonderful movie! Go and watch it. You will laugh, maybe cry, you will grumble and you will applaud. That was a great evening with my girls.


----------



## Susanne (May 29, 2008)

LOL, it is 12 PM here and I have to take my makeup off, although it is still looking good. Do you know that? I often think it is a pity in the evening to remove my makeup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW which eyemakeup remover do you use?


----------



## purrtykitty (May 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_LOL, it is 12 PM here and I have to take my makeup off, although it is still looking good. Do you know that? I often think it is a pity in the evening to remove my makeup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW which eyemakeup remover do you use?_

 
I use MAC wipes...takes the day off quite nicely!


----------



## Sanayhs (May 29, 2008)

I usually use some stuff by the brand of my local drug store. Cheap, gentle and effective. Hurray!


----------



## Sanayhs (May 29, 2008)

Thanks to everyone who responded to my flat issues. I'm still looking, it's just not the easiest to find something cheap enough in the area I like. I'm trying, though!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 29, 2008)

Susanne, I use lancome eye makeup remover. Although now I am taking shu cleansing oil for a test drive :-D


----------



## stv578 (May 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_LOL, it is 12 PM here and I have to take my makeup off, although it is still looking good. Do you know that? I often think it is a pity in the evening to remove my makeup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW which eyemakeup remover do you use?_

 
Depends on how much eye make-up I have on.  I normally use rimmel's eye make up remover, it's cheap, gentle and pretty effective.  If I have fluid line on or just a lot of stuff on my eyes, I use Lancome's Bi-Facils, but I find it pretty greasy, so use it only when I need the heavy duty stuff!


----------



## Sanayhs (May 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Depends on how much eye make-up I have on.  I normally use rimmel's eye make up remover, it's cheap, gentle and pretty effective.  If I have fluid line on or just a lot of stuff on my eyes, I use Lancome's Bi-Facils, but I find it pretty greasy, so use it only when I need the heavy duty stuff!_

 
My drug store stuff takes care of my fluidline, which I wear constantly. If I need to attack liquidlast liner or something really brutal like that, I keep a vial of olive oil on my vanity, which works beautifully.


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (May 29, 2008)

The best makeup remover in the world is VASELINE!! I scrub my face with apricot scrub in the shower and when i get out i slab vaseline all over my eye area and wipe it off with paper towel. NOTHING works better.


----------



## stv578 (May 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoxprincessx0x* 

 
_The best makeup remover in the world is VASELINE!! I scrub my face with apricot scrub in the shower and when i get out i slab vaseline all over my eye area and wipe it off with paper towel. NOTHING works better._

 
I should try this once I finish up my Lancome remover.  I used Vaseline on my son to remove a mustache I had drawn on him using MAC's Engraved power point eye pencil and it worked very well!  And with the amount I used to draw the full mustache on him (he was a pirate for Halloween), i was pretty impressed!

Sanayhs, would that be the Life brand remover you're referring to, or is it a different drug store?


----------



## stv578 (May 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Congrats Adina! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Got a sneek peak of Cool Heat today, girls! Reviews in the thread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Great review Audrey!  Your review and the pics posted by Tinkerbelle have provided a terrific preview of everything.  I think i'm going to love Gentle Simmer as well!


----------



## KikiB (May 30, 2008)

As far as makeup remover, I just use my Wexler Universal cleanser, and if it doesn't take it off I either attack it again or then try the Lancome eye makeup remover (figure I have to find a use for all those minis, no?). I pretty much slept off my makeup...as soon as I got home from work today (I had to help one of our stores up north with their relocation/set-up) I pretty much just took a couple hour nap.


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (May 30, 2008)

How do i become an "official" dazzleglass bimbo?? lol


----------



## Susanne (May 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoxprincessx0x* 

 
_How do i become an "official" dazzleglass bimbo?? lol_

 
  You already are!! Take a look at the list on the first page of this thread. I have already added you to our list.


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (May 30, 2008)

Yayyy thanks!! I'll add it to my siggy lol


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 30, 2008)

Uh oh, where is everyone?!


----------



## purrtykitty (May 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Uh oh, where is everyone?!_

 
I'm here!  I was running errands and studying all day.  This is _much_ better!!!


----------



## elegant-one (May 30, 2008)

I'm here....tired...but here. I'm watching my son's dog which has waaay more energy than I do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I tried to put some Dazzleglass on her to Bimbo-fy her...jk
She does want to eat my Tendertones though.


----------



## elegant-one (May 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Uh oh, where is everyone?!_

 





 on your advisor promotion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We need a Bimbo representative


----------



## elegant-one (May 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_^^^^ congrats! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The Colour Forms promo pic is awesome. I want the Cool Eyes Palette, the two Colour Form Powders and the advanced brush set!
I want my SE brushes NOW!

And I am waiting for a mail with two new brushes, should get them soon!_

 





That's how I feel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Those brush set are


----------



## coachkitten (May 30, 2008)

I'm here too!  I had to fly back home last night and then right when I got home I went to see Sex and the City.  It was AMAZING!!  Then today I have been sleeping as I am pooped!


----------



## gigglegirl (May 30, 2008)

ugh what a long week! i have to do a couple assignments, write a paper tomorrow. but i don't care how great it is considering i did the exam already (yea I do it backwards lol). 

but I'm checking out which 2 possible tendertones I want to get perhaps on Sunday, as well as perhaps Sci-Fi-Delity but I'm not sure.....!

My local counter still has Sugarrimmed and....another super light/whiteish one. DO I get one? LOL


----------



## coachkitten (May 30, 2008)

EDIT: Double post! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  See I told you I am tired!


----------



## purrtykitty (May 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_ugh what a long week! i have to do a couple assignments, write a paper tomorrow. but i don't care how great it is considering i did the exam already (yea I do it backwards lol). 

but I'm checking out which 2 possible tendertones I want to get perhaps on Sunday, as well as perhaps Sci-Fi-Delity but I'm not sure.....!

My local counter still has Sugarrimmed and....another super light/whiteish one. DO I get one? LOL_

 
I really like Sugarrimmed.  It pales out my lips quite nicely.  And I put it over Pleasureseeker today...so pretty!  It brightened up the peach so much!


----------



## Sanayhs (May 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_I should try this once I finish up my Lancome remover.  I used Vaseline on my son to remove a mustache I had drawn on him using MAC's Engraved power point eye pencil and it worked very well!  And with the amount I used to draw the full mustache on him (he was a pirate for Halloween), i was pretty impressed!

Sanayhs, would that be the Life brand remover you're referring to, or is it a different drug store?_

 
Yep, Life brand! But - they make two that I know of. One is in a clear bottle with a white cap. THIS STUFF IS TERRIBLE. I have a dreadful reaction to it. The stuff in the blue bottle with the white cap, though, is my friend.


----------



## Sanayhs (May 30, 2008)

I was at work for most of the day, and then I went to see Sex and the City - which, if you ask me, is dreadful. I read the Globe and Mail's review of it and thought the guy who wrote it was spot on. Ah, well, something better than sitting home.


----------



## Sanayhs (May 30, 2008)

I like to put In 3D gloss over Pleasureseeker; the peach gets punched up, but it's not too bright. It's a lovely, subtle lip for me. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I really like Sugarrimmed.  It pales out my lips quite nicely.  And I put it over Pleasureseeker today...so pretty!  It brightened up the peach so much!_


----------



## coachkitten (May 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I was at work for most of the day, and then I went to see Sex and the City - which, if you ask me, is dreadful. I read the Globe and Mail's review of it and thought the guy who wrote it was spot on. Ah, well, something better than sitting home. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Do you have a link of the review or what did it say?  I'm sorry that you didn't like the movie.  I was just really excited to see it because I really miss the show!


----------



## Sanayhs (May 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Do you have a link of the review or what did it say?  I'm sorry that you didn't like the movie.  I was just really excited to see it because I really miss the show! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

globeandmail.com: In this case, ladies, bigger is far from better

*Bam!* Linked up, yo.


----------



## stv578 (May 31, 2008)

Hey ladies!  Great to see everyone is still chatting away!

I will be seeing Sex and the City tomorrow night.  It was apparently sold out right across the city today, amazing what women can accomplish when they get together!  Good or bad, i have to see it since I watched the show religiously.

Gigglegirl, Sugarrimmed is gorgeous!  The combination of the red and teal glitter is really pretty.


----------



## purrtykitty (May 31, 2008)

I'll be seeing SATC in a couple of weeks, probably.  A couple of girls I was going with are out-of-town this weekend, and I'm gone for part of next week, and then we all have plans for the following weekend.  At least by the time we see it all the excitement will have died down and the theatre won't be so packed...I hate packed movie theatres.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 31, 2008)

Im sorry but I don't get the hype- never watched a single episode of satc


----------



## Sanayhs (May 31, 2008)

I never watched SATC til a couple of my friends who are fans freaked out and sat me down after someone gave me the first two seasons on dvd for free. My best friend ADORES the show and Carrie particularly, so because of her I've seen every episode. As such, it was only fitting that I go to the movie with her.


----------



## stv578 (May 31, 2008)

It was just a really well done comedy, light but not fluffy and just a lot of fun.


----------



## Susanne (May 31, 2008)

Hi everyone, I am awake again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have to call my MA today - I hope I can get Neo Sci-Fi on Monday after work. And I want some more Dazzleglasses, too.
Today I will be too busy to drive to the counter.

Have a great day!


----------



## coachkitten (May 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Hi everyone, I am awake again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have to call my MA today - I hope I can get Neo Sci-Fi on Monday after work. And I want some more Dazzleglasses, too.
Today I will be too busy to drive to the counter.

Have a great day!_

 
Good morning Susanne!  Have a good day as well!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 31, 2008)

Good morning susanne, goodnight bimbos!


----------



## Susanne (May 31, 2008)

I just read the threads for Sonic Chic and Electroflash discussion - who is excited for all these minerealized blushes and e/s as well?

I know you are all waiting for Cool Heat and Colour Forms now (me too, but I still want Neo Sci-Fi before). 
But I am already very excited for the mineralized blushes and the 181 SE brush. And I really like working with the MES, the new shades are awesome. It is "brush-year" for me, so I will get the 227 with this collection as well. I have decided to pass the MSF Duos and by some more brushes instead.


----------



## KikiB (May 31, 2008)

Don't blame me, I had to work all day! With our big sale coming up I'm gone 10-12 hours of the day between work and getting to and fro...

I've never seen SATC, we never have had HBO and it was on when I was younger and my parents would have flipped! I've been considering going to see the movie though but I hate going to theatres...between paying $9 for a ticket, and $5 on candy and such (and I buy it at the grocery store beforehand), no thank you.


----------



## coachkitten (May 31, 2008)

KikiB I can't wait for the B&BW sale!

I frankly am excited for everything that is coming out in the next two months.  I need to work some serious overtime or start hooking! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Just kidding of course!

 Good night/Good Morning Fellow Bimbos!


----------



## Susanne (May 31, 2008)

I am a "makeup artist" for some days now, LOL. The musical group where I have been a member myself for many years, has some performances again and asked me to make their stage makeup today, tommorrow and two other weekends in June. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have worked six hours today, I could create really dramatic and glamourous looks. It was hard work but a lot of fun, too


----------



## elegant-one (May 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I just read the threads for Sonic Chic and Electroflash discussion - who is excited for all these minerealized blushes and e/s as well?

I know you are all waiting for Cool Heat and Colour Forms now (me too, but I still want Neo Sci-Fi before). 
But I am already very excited for the mineralized blushes and the 181 SE brush. And I really like working with the MES, the new shades are awesome. It is "brush-year" for me, so I will get the 227 with this collection as well. I have decided to pass the MSF Duos and by some more brushes instead._

 
Oh I am BIG TIME 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was telling the MAC MA at both Nordies where I've been lately...made them all excited about them.  Those Blushes & shadows just look soooo pretty...I can't wait! You will love the 181SE...i'm wondering if they will make the new one a little softer.

Susanne, I love you  get so excited & just enjoy everything


----------



## purrtykitty (May 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I just read the threads for Sonic Chic and Electroflash discussion - who is excited for all these minerealized blushes and e/s as well?

I know you are all waiting for Cool Heat and Colour Forms now (me too, but I still want Neo Sci-Fi before). 
But I am already very excited for the mineralized blushes and the 181 SE brush. And I really like working with the MES, the new shades are awesome. It is "brush-year" for me, so I will get the 227 with this collection as well. I have decided to pass the MSF Duos and by some more brushes instead._

 
I am too!  I love blush, even if I don't have time for a full face, I make sure to put on at least mascara, blush and a little gloss - makes me look wide awake and ready for the day!


----------



## stv578 (May 31, 2008)

I'm excited, but my wallet isn't!  I know there are two of the MES that caught my eye and even though I picked up a lot of the BPB's, I know I will end up getting at least one of the MSF blushes.  

I will eventually have to consider a no buy, which would mean that I wouldn't even think of coming on here!  Far too much temptation, what with a new collection being announced every other day and all!


----------



## Sanayhs (May 31, 2008)

I'm thinking, for the sake of my wallet, of skipping the upcoming MES entirely.


----------



## KikiB (May 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_KikiB I can't wait for the B&BW sale!_

 
It is going to be the most interesting sale so far. This will be the last sale that they have the Classics at, but more importantly they have a lot of items coming in that are just random...which is all the more fun. THIS and the VS sale are what are going to drain my wallet. It's a case of all the must-haves coming in! Luckily I am going WAY over 40 hours this week, and next week.

Every Canadian's favourite thing...overtime (according to the John Manley citizenship test on Air Farce).


----------



## stv578 (May 31, 2008)

Alright ladies, i need to rant a little. I just spent what felt like an hour applying my make-up for tonight. I started off using my Neo Sci Fi shadows, but then it just looked too neutral, and since I have a very rare date night with my husband, I wanted to do something a little more fun. Besides, he actually loves colour on my eyes!

So then I tried adding Parrot, only because i was too friggin' lazy to go through my traincase, and that is one of the few colourful shades i have in my little sterilite drawer on the counter. But then parrot almost never looks good on me, so i tried Mood Ring on the other eye. So i just wasn't feeling it, even after I added the liner, mascara and concealer. I was ready to wipe EVERYTHING off and start over. I went into my traincase to pull out some shadows a MAC MA had used on me once for a make-over when I saw Pagan e/s from the McQueen collection and thought what the hell? I added Pagan on top and it actually ended up looking pretty darn good! So basically it was Pagan with Magnetic Fields on the outer V/Crease and Evening Aura on the brow bone. Not bad. But it is frustrating because this happens to me a lot. Does anyone else ever apply there make-up and after all that effort think it's just not working?!

At any rate, wearing Pagan got me excited for green again, so I'm definitely anxious now for the light green shade from Cool Heat and the green MES duo!
Maybe I should just face the fact that teals and blues aren't for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rant over!  Just needed to vent, cause if anyone would understand, it's my fellow bimbos!


----------



## clslvr6spd (May 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Alright ladies, i need to rant a little. I just spent what felt like an hour applying my make-up for tonight. I started off using my Neo Sci Fi shadows, but then it just looked too neutral, and since I have a very rare date night with my husband, I wanted to do something a little more fun. Besides, he actually loves colour on my eyes!

So then I tried adding Parrot, only because i was too friggin' lazy to go through my traincase, and that is one of the few colourful shades i have in my little sterilite drawer on the counter. But then parrot almost never looks good on me, so i tried Mood Ring on the other eye. So i just wasn't feeling it, even after I added the liner, mascara and concealer. I was ready to wipe EVERYTHING off and start over. I went into my traincase to pull out some shadows a MAC MA had used on me once for a make-over when I saw Pagan e/s from the McQueen collection and thought what the hell? I added Pagan on top and it actually ended up looking pretty darn good! So basically it was Pagan with Magnetic Fields on the outer V/Crease and Evening Aura on the brow bone. Not bad. But it is frustrating because this happens to me a lot. Does anyone else ever apply there make-up and after all that effort think it's just not working?!

At any rate, wearing Pagan got me excited for green again, so I'm definitely anxious now for the light green shade from Cool Heat and the green MES duo!
Maybe I should just face the fact that teals and blues aren't for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rant over!  Just needed to vent, cause if anyone would understand, it's my fellow bimbos!_

 
I hate when I have those days!! I get soo irritated & Justin knows to stay away from me when I am having that issue in my bathroom. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Speaking of Justin, he is coming home from Montana today!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have been so lonely that past 4 days. I just wanted to share my happiness with my fellow bimbos!)


----------



## gigglegirl (May 31, 2008)

lol I totally hear you stv! Just on Thursday I was getting ready for work (and I do my makeup after I've eaten breakie, just before I'm heading out for the bus) and my eyeshadow just looked like CRAP! I had used a plain paint pot, used the light side of engaging mes duo on my lid, then was using the grey of earthly riches but it looked like poop. then i added the dark purple side of earthly and that just made it a purple poop mess. So my last attempt before trying to frantically wipe of the shadows, I put Mancatcher over my lid and blended fevereshly into the dark purple/grey mess....and DANG I loved it! It was powerful enough that it lightened the crease to the point I was comfortable but gave my lid such a *BAM* purple shimmer pop that looked great even up close.

I was so pumped even after a full day at work, I wished I had a digi cam to share with you all! 

I'm thinking about going on a no-buy starting soon. Gonna get me a couple tendertones, and I think call it a day until the Mes and mineral blushes in ...July? yeah I know, not much of a no buy but at that point i think ill only get a couple.

I just made a 100-some purchase on the Home Shopping Channel here in Canada as they had Stila at awesome prices. And let me tell you, I never wanted to be one of those shopping channel type buyers (my Oma was ALWAYS buying from there. Ill admit she got some jewelry I like) but I was hooked, especially considering the prices Sephora charges us Canadians for Stila up here. So there were what I considered FAB deals and picked up quite a few. But now I have two kitten e/s coming, and I also have it in the summer palette I bought off Sephora. Soooo either someones getting it as a gift this Christmas or I SERIOUSLY need to be using some Kitten! LOL


----------



## stv578 (Jun 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_I hate when I have those days!! I get soo irritated & Justin knows to stay away from me when I am having that issue in my bathroom. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Speaking of Justin, he is coming home from Montana today!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have been so lonely that past 4 days. I just wanted to share my happiness with my fellow bimbos!)_

 
Aww, glad he's coming home!  I'm happy for you! As much as a pain in the arse my gorgeous husband can be, I get so lonely when he's away even for a night!


----------



## stv578 (Jun 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_lol I totally hear you stv! Just on Thursday I was getting ready for work (and I do my makeup after I've eaten breakie, just before I'm heading out for the bus) and my eyeshadow just looked like CRAP! I had used a plain paint pot, used the light side of engaging mes duo on my lid, then was using the grey of earthly riches but it looked like poop. then i added the dark purple side of earthly and that just made it a purple poop mess. So my last attempt before trying to frantically wipe of the shadows, I put Mancatcher over my lid and blended fevereshly into the dark purple/grey mess....and DANG I loved it! It was powerful enough that it lightened the crease to the point I was comfortable but gave my lid such a *BAM* purple shimmer pop that looked great even up close.

I was so pumped even after a full day at work, I wished I had a digi cam to share with you all! 

I'm thinking about going on a no-buy starting soon. Gonna get me a couple tendertones, and I think call it a day until the Mes and mineral blushes in ...July? yeah I know, not much of a no buy but at that point i think ill only get a couple.

I just made a 100-some purchase on the Home Shopping Channel here in Canada as they had Stila at awesome prices. And let me tell you, I never wanted to be one of those shopping channel type buyers (my Oma was ALWAYS buying from there. Ill admit she got some jewelry I like) but I was hooked, especially considering the prices Sephora charges us Canadians for Stila up here. So there were what I considered FAB deals and picked up quite a few. But now I have two kitten e/s coming, and I also have it in the summer palette I bought off Sephora. Soooo either someones getting it as a gift this Christmas or I SERIOUSLY need to be using some Kitten! LOL_

 
LOL at purple poop mess!  That's how I felt too, like my eyeshadow just looked like a dirty mess!

So if you can manange a no buy even until july, then that's certainly an accomplishment.  It'll give you time to use up your Kitten a little bit!  It's a great eyeshadow, looks nice with just about anything.  Maybe I'll take a MAC break tomorrow and pull out one of my Stila palettes!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 1, 2008)

I always say I am going to take a MAC break but I never follow through.  I am TERRIBLE at trying to resist MAC.  My parents came over for dinner the other day and couldn't believe my bathroom full of MAC.  I think that they have realized that their daughter has a serious addiction! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thank God they love me regardless!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I always say I am going to take a MAC break but I never follow through. I am TERRIBLE at trying to resist MAC. My parents came over for dinner the other day and couldn't believe my bathroom full of MAC. I think that they have realized that their daughter has a serious addiction! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank God they love me regardless!_

 
Same goes for husbands!  He went out and purchased a new GPS today for our road trip so I can input the addresses of the places I want to go shopping...so he says.  I think he just wanted an excuse to get a new GPS, lol!  I am a baaaad navigator...I mean, I have a fantastic sense of direction (seriously, I must have an inner compass), but I'm terrible at relaying them - I think it's a control issue.  I must be in control of the car at.all.times!!  Nevertheless, I will be breaking this baby in big time!  I've located all outlet malls with a CCO in the Milwaukee/Chicago area (a total of 5!) plus the one in Iowa PLUS the Chicago Pro Store!!  Here's me wishing for some awesome hauls!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 1, 2008)

Not to get off topic (haha I don't think thats possible on this thread)

But I had a plain and simple Iced Coffee at Starbucks yesterday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I rarely get starbucks but its sooooo good! So creamy and sweet and cold....I've been craving iced coffee lately!

So tomorrow I'm going to the mall. And I want to finish my day with an iced coffee frm starbucks but at the same time I want to try a vanilla latte. Sigh. What to do what to do.


----------



## stv578 (Jun 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Same goes for husbands! He went out and purchased a new GPS today for our road trip so I can input the addresses of the places I want to go shopping...so he says. I think he just wanted an excuse to get a new GPS, lol! I am a baaaad navigator...I mean, I have a fantastic sense of direction (seriously, I must have an inner compass), but I'm terrible at relaying them - I think it's a control issue. I must be in control of the car at.all.times!! Nevertheless, I will be breaking this baby in big time! I've located all outlet malls with a CCO in the Milwaukee/Chicago area (a total of 5!) plus the one in Iowa PLUS the Chicago Pro Store!! Here's me wishing for some awesome hauls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## stv578 (Jun 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Not to get off topic (haha I don't think thats possible on this thread)

But I had a plain and simple Iced Coffee at Starbucks yesterday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I rarely get starbucks but its sooooo good! So creamy and sweet and cold....I've been craving iced coffee lately!

So tomorrow I'm going to the mall. And I want to finish my day with an iced coffee frm starbucks but at the same time I want to try a vanilla latte. Sigh. What to do what to do._

 
Get an *iced* vanilla latte!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 1, 2008)

Giggle- I actually love HSN and QVC for high end makeup! A lot of the time they end up putting together some amazing sets at great prices 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kiki, I can totally relate. I hate playing with colors that I don't usually use, and then realizing that I hate it! It gets frustrating but in the end I tell myself that it looks ok. Or, I tweak it by adding dark colors or light colors over the whole lid to change the look. 

Coachkitten- My husband has accepted my addiction 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Clslvr- glad your hubby is coming home. Enjoy the evening!

Purrty- enjoy your trip doll! Take lots of pics for us and report your findings!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 1, 2008)

awesome madame president! you cover everyone, you're so on top of all us bimbos!






 Rock on, go Adina, yay Advisor. Woohoo

LOL I'm pumped I finished a class today (crappy paper but its done!) HALLELUJAH!

And Purrty my goodness, bar exam?! How many years did it take you to get there? I'm currently in a new job as an accountant at a law firm and the idea of being a lawyer has recently piqued my interest....
but then just finishing my B.|Comm has been enough for now. And I still don't know if I want to do an accounting designation, go into financial planning or a totally different career! :S I know I'm only 23 but I feel like I should have things sorted, you know? 

sorry just had to get that out.


----------



## KikiB (Jun 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I always say I am going to take a MAC break but I never follow through. I am TERRIBLE at trying to resist MAC. My parents came over for dinner the other day and couldn't believe my bathroom full of MAC. I think that they have realized that their daughter has a serious addiction! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank God they love me regardless!_

 
I can't justify no-buys from MAC...like I think I can wait on Cool Heat because NOTHING in the last two collections has sold out at my usual counter. But I have so little product that I have to add to it constantly. Well, in my eyes, little. Compare it to other people and it's massive.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 1, 2008)

KikiB when does the B&BW sale start? TIA!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I always say I am going to take a MAC break but I never follow through.  I am TERRIBLE at trying to resist MAC.  My parents came over for dinner the other day and couldn't believe my bathroom full of MAC.  I think that they have realized that their daughter has a serious addiction! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Thank God they love me regardless!_

 
LOL, in my bathroom you can only find my MAC basics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 foundation, powder, concealer, bronzer, two blushes, e/s Vanilla, Nylon, Parrot, Fix +, brush cleanser and 4 lipglasses...

ALL the rest is well sorted in boxes in my bedroom. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My bathroom is definitely too small for all my MAC. I am living alone and besides from my boxfriend no one will look into these boxes in my bedroom. My mother likes my makeup, but I am sure she wouldn't understand my multitude of MAC


----------



## Susanne (Jun 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Get an *iced* vanilla latte!_

 





 You will love it! If I go to MAC on Monday I will drink one in the mall as well


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 1, 2008)

As your representative, it is my job to take care of all of you! I <3 you all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So I read in another thread something about being makeup buddies. How cool would it be to have a dazzleglass bimbo makeup buddies club? Basically it involves sending raok packages with makeup and other goodies about 1 time a month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Whos interested?!


----------



## carrieann07 (Jun 1, 2008)

That's def. an awesome idea


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_As your representative, it is my job to take care of all of you! I <3 you all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So I read in another thread something about being makeup buddies. How cool would it be to have a dazzleglass bimbo makeup buddies club? Basically it involves sending raok packages with makeup and other goodies about 1 time a month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Whos interested?!_

 

That would be fabulous!


----------



## KikiB (Jun 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_KikiB when does the B&BW sale start? TIA!_

 
Tomorrow! I'm super-excited, only three more days to work and then I get two off. First day of sale is always super-fun yet insane. I've been doing a lot of the Floorset prep for it (the Floorset is tonight) and we are just coming across more and more interesting stuff. I know all the stores in our area (so Redmond too) open at 8 AM but most stores across the country will open at 9 AM. 

My body is breaking down on me though and my eye bags are atrocious. Blech!


----------



## stv578 (Jun 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_As your representative, it is my job to take care of all of you! I <3 you all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So I read in another thread something about being makeup buddies. How cool would it be to have a dazzleglass bimbo makeup buddies club? Basically it involves sending raok packages with makeup and other goodies about 1 time a month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Whos interested?!_

 
That would be a lot of fun!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 1, 2008)

Bimbos, I already have Ms Fizz and Like Venus as you know. I want to buy Glamour O.D. in every case, too.

Now - which one should I get as well? Steppin' Out or Baby Sparks?


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 1, 2008)

Susanne, you should get both!

STV, wanna be my buddy? Who else?? And is there anyone in canada for sanay??


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 1, 2008)

Girls, I have a confession to make... I am cheating on my Dazzleglass with Tendertones.  *gasp* I know.  There is room in my heart for both of them right?  Any other Bimbos feeling the Tendertones love?


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Bimbos, I already have Ms Fizz and Like Venus as you know. I want to buy Glamour O.D. in every case, too.

Now - which one should I get as well? Steppin' Out or Baby Sparks?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I LOVE Baby Sparks!


----------



## carrieann07 (Jun 1, 2008)

I too have been cheating on my Dazzleglasses
All 7 of them

And yes....with TT


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 1, 2008)

yeah I imagine once i get all I want the d/g will go by the wayside. I've cracked out Pucker from last year, and tomorrow (my list has grown, YIKES!) I want to get:
-Honey Bare
-Take a Hint
-Sweet Tooth
-EZ Baby

but I'm thinking a couple may look similar on, so I'm going to scour the swatch thread again to make my pre-see-in-person checking it out at the counter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Itll be a happy monday!!!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 1, 2008)

I still don't get what is so great about tendertones.  What is my problem!?!  I can't believe that there is a MAC product that I am not interested in.  I just know that if I try these I will be obsessed.  You girls are making these tendertones hard for me to resist!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm not feeling the tendertone love, either.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 1, 2008)

i feel i shouldn't get all ive listed....esp since i barely use all my other lip products (glosses, lipsticks, tendertones, etc) :S


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 1, 2008)

Me neither! I prefer my moisture to come with some color, you know?


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_yeah I imagine once i get all I want the d/g will go by the wayside. I've cracked out Pucker from last year, and tomorrow (my list has grown, YIKES!) I want to get:
-Honey Bare
-Take a Hint
-Sweet Tooth
-EZ Baby

but I'm thinking a couple may look similar on, so I'm going to scour the swatch thread again to make my pre-see-in-person checking it out at the counter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Itll be a happy monday!!!_

 
I have Take a Hint from last year and love it.  Got EZ Baby today, and it is my new love.  I am interested in Honey Bare and Sweet Tooth, but I won't be too upset if I don't get them.  I am so happy that I got EZ Baby though.  I don't think you will regret TAH or EZB.  They are both different enough to get both


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 1, 2008)

Whos going to be listening in to glam soup?!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Whos going to be listening in to glam soup?!_

 
Who *doesn't???  *I put everything else on hold for this...OMG I love glam soup and specktra and mac!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (haha I am just getting over the mac attack I had earlier...forgive me)

Audrey...girl you crack me up! When you love something, you have such a passion for it lol. I love ya! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just tried tendertones today. Girls, even if you are not interested in the TT....buy one. Just one! They are sooo...great. Smell good...smooth and balmy but they look like a toned down lipglass. Not as shiny, but still shiner than a balm...but they feel so good on your lips.

I cannot wait to get my Tender Baby frm my buddy on specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I got two dazzleglasses today guys! Sugarrimmed and Date Night (the last DN). Now I'm a REAL BIMBO! (lmao I feel like Pinocchio...im a real boy!)

And.. I tried the iced vanilla latte. Ehhh...I'm gonna stick to my iced coffee guys. The lattes a bit...bitter.


----------



## stv578 (Jun 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Susanne, you should get both!

STV, wanna be my buddy? Who else?? And is there anyone in canada for sanay??_

 
Would love to!  I am in Canada though, so not sure how that would work with shipping across the border.


----------



## stv578 (Jun 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Who *doesn't??? *I put everything else on hold for this...OMG I love glam soup and specktra and mac!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (haha I am just getting over the mac attack I had earlier...forgive me)

Audrey...girl you crack me up! When you love something, you have such a passion for it lol. I love ya! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just tried tendertones today. Girls, even if you are not interested in the TT....buy one. Just one! They are sooo...great. Smell good...smooth and balmy but they look like a toned down lipglass. Not as shiny, but still shiner than a balm...but they feel so good on your lips.

I cannot wait to get my Tender Baby frm my buddy on specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I got two dazzleglasses today guys! Sugarrimmed and Date Night (the last DN). Now I'm a REAL BIMBO! (lmao I feel like Pinocchio...im a real boy!)

And.. I tried the iced vanilla latte. Ehhh...I'm gonna stick to my iced coffee guys. The lattes a bit...bitter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think i'm gonna pick up Pucker TT tomorrow, but I'm worried that these won't show up on me, since my lips are a fairly pigmented.  If any one has any recs for me, would love to hear them!  I'm olive toned, NC25.

Sorry about the vanilla latte, i've never found it bitter though the espresso in them can be pretty strong.  You can ask for a half shot I think.  I'm now addicted to the Starbuck's Egg Florentine sandwich, weird i know!


----------



## stv578 (Jun 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Whos going to be listening in to glam soup?!_

 
I was able to catch the last half!  Stole my husband's earphone so I could listen!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 2, 2008)

Edit: I can't hear anything on glam soup!  I don't know if I missed it or what my problem is!


----------



## stv578 (Jun 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Edit: I can't hear anything on glam soup! I don't know if I missed it or what my problem is! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's over!  You can hear it as an archived episode now.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 2, 2008)

I was actually a guest host, hope those of you who couldnt tune in will check out the archived show


----------



## Susanne (Jun 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Girls, I have a confession to make... I am cheating on my Dazzleglass with Tendertones.  *gasp* I know.  There is room in my heart for both of them right?  Any other Bimbos feeling the Tendertones love?_

 
I feel the Tendertones love, too! I still have Take a Hint and a little bit of Sush! from last year. This year I will get Pucker and Sweet Tooth or maybe E-Z Baby.
The Tendertones are great for work, the Dazzleglasses to go out! You need something in every condition of life, don't you?


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I feel the Tendertones love, too! I still have Take a Hint and a little bit of Sush! from last year. This year I will get Pucker and Sweet Tooth or maybe E-Z Baby.
The Tendertones are great for work, the Dazzleglasses to go out! You need something in every condition of life, don't you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You are sooo right. I was just thinking to myself...I really want to wear Sugarrimmed to work tomorrow. But they aren't even worthy of seeing my lips so dazzley! I need a safe for my dazzleglass....haha

But then i was thinking of just how perfect tendertones really are for work...they are glossy enough so that you feel pretty and not like your just wearing a balm...but not too sticky or over the top. And I don't know about you guys, but whenever Im at work, I talk so much and then I get that white circle around my mouth with regular lipglass, then i have to wipe that off...ugh. I doubt I'll get that with the TT's! i can't wait til tomorrow....x rocks blush+ a tendertone....i can't wait


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 2, 2008)

I am listening to the archived show right now.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So fun!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Would love to!  I am in Canada though, so not sure how that would work with shipping across the border._

 
You should be MY buddy, then, since we're both in Canada!


----------



## stv578 (Jun 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_You should be MY buddy, then, since we're both in Canada!_

 
Yep, that would probably work out a little easier just in terms of shipping.  The folks at the border are a little selective sometimes when it comes to packages and how much they wanna hold them up!

Krasevayadancer, what are your thoughts on this?


----------



## Susanne (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi bimbos,

I got more Dazzleglasses today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Steppin' Out and Glamour O.D. And there is one Love Alert waiting at my MA for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hadn't enough money for this one today, because I got a HUGE haul with Neo Sci-Fi and the Tendertones as well. But I know that my MA will keep Love Alert for me. I will pick it up with Cool Heat.

Now I must check my Neo Sci-Fi - the packaging is awesome in real!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_
Now I must check my Neo Sci-Fi - the packaging is awesome in real!_

 
The packaging for Neo Sci Fi is freakin' fabulous! I'm still in love with it!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 2, 2008)

Ok, speaking of in love, I'm absolutely mad about Out To Shock lipstick. I just got it in the mail today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's is the PERFECT pale pink that I've been craving. Today was a simple day with lightscapade all over my face, porcelain pink MSF on the cheeks, vanilla pigment on the lids, sweet sienna in the crease and a touch of smoke signals pigment in the outter crease, finished by black liner on the water line and black mascara. I threw on Out To Shock with smashbox's pout lipgloss over it, and I'm very happy. 

I HEART OUT TO SHOCK! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ahem. I'm good now.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Ok, speaking of in love, I'm absolutely mad about Out To Shock lipstick. I just got it in the mail today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's is the PERFECT pale pink that I've been craving. Today was a simple day with lightscapade all over my face, porcelain pink MSF on the cheeks, vanilla pigment on the lids, sweet sienna in the crease and a touch of smoke signals pigment in the outter crease, finished by black liner on the water line and black mascara. I threw on Out To Shock with smashbox's pout lipgloss over it, and I'm very happy. 

I HEART OUT TO SHOCK! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ahem. I'm good now._

 
YES! I BIG TIME LOVE Out To Shock!!! and Lightscapade
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your combo sounds very pretty


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Hi bimbos,

I got more Dazzleglasses today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Steppin' Out and Glamour O.D. And there is one Love Alert waiting at my MA for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hadn't enough money for this one today, because I got a HUGE haul with Neo Sci-Fi and the Tendertones as well. But I know that my MA will keep Love Alert for me. I will pick it up with Cool Heat.

Now I must check my Neo Sci-Fi - the packaging is awesome in real!_

 
Wow Susanne, you have so many new pretties to wear!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_YES! I BIG TIME LOVE Out To Shock!!! and Lightscapade
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your combo sounds very pretty_

 
Thanks! I will be SO upset when I run out of Lightscapade... I adore it, and the dome is already flattening. D:


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Ok, speaking of in love, I'm absolutely mad about Out To Shock lipstick. I just got it in the mail today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's is the PERFECT pale pink that I've been craving. Today was a simple day with lightscapade all over my face, porcelain pink MSF on the cheeks, vanilla pigment on the lids, sweet sienna in the crease and a touch of smoke signals pigment in the outter crease, finished by black liner on the water line and black mascara. I threw on Out To Shock with smashbox's pout lipgloss over it, and I'm very happy. 

I HEART OUT TO SHOCK! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ahem. I'm good now._

 
Out to shock is gorgeous, isn't it?!  I'm glad you like it!!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 2, 2008)

I have totally hoarded lightscapade MSFs!  I have two backups as I am afraid to run out!  I love out to shock as well but I use that sparingly because I don't want to run out of the one tube I have.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 2, 2008)

I am oh-so-envious.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I have totally hoarded lightscapade MSFs!  I have two backups as I am afraid to run out!  I love out to shock as well but I use that sparingly because I don't want to run out of the one tube I have.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Out to shock is gorgeous, isn't it?!  I'm glad you like it!!_

 






I'm also loving moistly. I already had a jellybabe, but was almost out, so, you know...


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 2, 2008)

just a warning to Canadians. Its expensive. Kinda frustrating, it was cheaper for me to send to a gal in the states than across Canada. Like all I've shipping in Canada is an MES (woop Sanayhs! LOL) and a package of a d/g and an e/s to, who I think, is definitely an honorary d/g bimbo--Babylard and its been at least $8. It was just a regular sized bubble pack but b/c it doesn't fit in the envelope slot they had to test the size, it cost a lot to ship out east, and out west (just found this out today) it cost 8 and some change to ship out west. GET THIS--it was $2 CHEAPER to send it via Xpresspost which gets it there in a couple days, vs the 11 they were going to charge me for regular parcel package.

So definitely watch what you send, how large it is once packaged!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 2, 2008)

I freaking LOVED seeing the tendertones today. I caved and bought EZ Baby and Sweet Tooth! The colours were amazing, I am REALLY tempted to also get Honey Bare. Seriously, love them! decided to pass on Sweet & Nice (the dark purple one I wanted) b/c I thought it was close enough to my Pucker.


----------



## stv578 (Jun 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_just a warning to Canadians. Its expensive. Kinda frustrating, it was cheaper for me to send to a gal in the states than across Canada. Like all I've shipping in Canada is an MES (woop Sanayhs! LOL) and a package of a d/g and an e/s to, who I think, is definitely an honorary d/g bimbo--Babylard and its been at least $8. It was just a regular sized bubble pack but b/c it doesn't fit in the envelope slot they had to test the size, it cost a lot to ship out east, and out west (just found this out today) it cost 8 and some change to ship out west. GET THIS--it was $2 CHEAPER to send it via Xpresspost which gets it there in a couple days, vs the 11 they were going to charge me for regular parcel package.

So definitely watch what you send, how large it is once packaged!_

 
Yep, it is expensive.  It's the reason why I only get things from the MAC website that I know I'll like, because it costs $7 to return something.  Unfortunately, there's no way around using the bubble wrap envelopes without risking damage to the product.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 2, 2008)

I think I am going to have to breakdown and go check out the tendertones tomorrow!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You guys have got me convinced that I need these!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 2, 2008)

STV, good question. I am wondering what the most cost effective way of doing this is. Canadian gals, do you prefer US pals. I would love to coordinate this. And where is Audrey?! We miss her!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 2, 2008)

Yeah where is Audrey!?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I miss her too!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 2, 2008)

Seems like a US pal would be better, given ridiculous shipping. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_STV, good question. I am wondering what the most cost effective way of doing this is. Canadian gals, do you prefer US pals. I would love to coordinate this. And where is Audrey?! We miss her!_


----------



## Lori_Renee (Jun 2, 2008)

EEEEEEEEEEE! I want to be a bimbo. ^.^ dazzleglass=massive lip orgasm.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 2, 2008)

Audrey is prolly sitting in front of a mirror admiring & playing with all her new colors


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 2, 2008)

i know, isn't it ridiculous? cheaper to ship to the us than canada. go figure.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lori_Renee* 

 
_EEEEEEEEEEE! I want to be a bimbo. ^.^ dazzleglass=massive lip orgasm._

 





 of course you can be a fellow Dazzleglass Bimbo


----------



## nunu (Jun 2, 2008)

Girls, i'm going to check the dazzleglasses tomorow..YAAAY it is FINALLY in the UK!!!

Now i can be an official bimbo!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Audrey is prolly sitting in front of a mirror admiring & playing with all her new colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Or off somewhere daydreaming about Cool Heat!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 2, 2008)

^^^Audrey's making a "Blue Eyeshadow" color flow chart


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Girls, i'm going to check the dazzleglasses tomorow..YAAAY it is FINALLY in the UK!!!

Now i can be an official bimbo!!_

 





 Let us know what colors you get/like!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 2, 2008)

LOL Audrey's going to come back and laugh at how much we're talking about what she's doing. tee hee. us bimbos, looking out for each other!


----------



## KikiB (Jun 2, 2008)

I can't really do packages only because the cost of the shipping materials and everything...I mean down the road it is totally a possibility but not now. Grr...

Anything to get my mind off work. Jeez. I was at work til 2:30 AM and then had to be back at 8 to work a full shift. Not fun.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 2, 2008)

Was the sale pretty crazy today?  I really wanted to go but didn't have enough energy today to brave the mall! I am going to try and go tomorrow.


----------



## stv578 (Jun 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_STV, good question. I am wondering what the most cost effective way of doing this is. Canadian gals, do you prefer US pals. I would love to coordinate this. And where is Audrey?! We miss her!_

 
Just from reading posts on Make Up Alley, I get the feeling that the cost of shipping is much higher in Canada in general.  However, the cost of shipping packages within Canada is only slightly cheaper than shipping to the U.S..  From my own experience, it is still cheaper to send parcels within the country.

But also based on what I've seen mentioned on MUA, I think for all of you in the U.S., it is much cheaper to ship within your borders than it is to ship to Canada.  I guess the only way we could figure this out is if we check actual shipping rates.  

For me personally, it doesn't make much difference.  I recently shipped a ROAK pkg to someone in the states for about $7 and that was air mail, and I returned something to MAC here in TO and it cost $6 and change.  So it's basically the same thing.  The only thing I'm thinking is whether we may encounter issues at the border?


----------



## stv578 (Jun 2, 2008)

I almost forgot! I picked up my first ever Tendertone today. Got Pucker! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Actually, this morning I had to get ready really quickly and threw on a little bronzer, Sweetness BPB (love) and some mascara and was thinking to myself that a Tendertone would have been the perfect thing to finish it off!  So after I picked up my son from preschool, we headed over to the MAC counter together!  I'm trying to decide on one more shade!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_STV, good question. I am wondering what the most cost effective way of doing this is. Canadian gals, do you prefer US pals. I would love to coordinate this. And where is Audrey?! We miss her!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Yeah where is Audrey!?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I miss her too!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Audrey is prolly sitting in front of a mirror admiring & playing with all her new colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Or off somewhere daydreaming about Cool Heat!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_^^^Audrey's making a "Blue Eyeshadow" color flow chart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_LOL Audrey's going to come back and laugh at how much we're talking about what she's doing. tee hee. us bimbos, looking out for each other!_

 
*In comes Audrey, with a Tendertone in one hand and Dazzleglass in the other, wreaking of Kiwi Strawberry, Dazzled in Glitter, and wearing every shade of blue eyeshadow she owns*

Cripes!  Has anyone sent out an APB yet?  An Amber Alert perhaps? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You girls are too funny! I feel so loved!  I am here, just popping off and on here today.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm sorry to have frightened you all by my disappearance, and promise to show my face at least twice daily here


----------



## Susanne (Jun 3, 2008)

Good morning, bimbos! LOL Good to be here again!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 3, 2008)

Good morning Susanne!  Glad to have you back!


----------



## KikiB (Jun 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Was the sale pretty crazy today? I really wanted to go but didn't have enough energy today to brave the mall! I am going to try and go tomorrow._

 
For us, it wasn't as crazy as we thought it would be. It only seemed crazy because we had three people working on the sales floor for the very first time. Other than that, it was nothing we could not handle. No really long lines, and if there were, it was my job to entertain
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Which mall do you usually go to for your B&BW? We got the most random stuff in, I got a thing of Breathe Serenity scrub and also the very last box of Pineapple Orchid wallflower refills. 

Back to MAC though...I'm not really feeling the tendertones. They are always something that if I wanted them, I could get up at the CCO, and I am trying consciously to use the lipsticks that I already have. However I WILL be getting a backup of both Electro and Sci-Fi-Delity. I'm weird in that if I like a lipstick, I'll buy two of each one. (Or at least try to) I remember one time trying on lipsticks over at Lancome for 15 minutes and having absolutely no success until I tried Studded (absolutely amazing). That is how picky I am.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 3, 2008)

Well I live in Redmond so I ususally go to Redmond Town Center or Factoria.  I need to go to the MAC freestanding store so I was thinking about stopping at Northgate tomorrow.  I just want to use the coupon that I got in the mail before it expires and everything is picked over.


----------



## KikiB (Jun 3, 2008)

Yeah Factoria and Redmond will generally have REALLY good selection, while us Northgate folks probably just got picked over. I left at 5 today but all the good Breathe probably will be gone, same with a lot of the 75% off stuff. We'll have a considerable amount of White Tea/Ginger as well as Fresh Vanilla.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 3, 2008)

Whew, isn't it funny how when some of us aren't popping our heads in the forum others miss us? That is whats so wonderful about this thread!

Wow, we are up to 32 pages. Dazzleglass bimbos sure do love to write, huh?

Ladies guess what??? Cool heat in a week on mac.com (sorry Susanne that the release for you is diff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

I am giong to macpro this week to check out the collection. i will have the scoop then


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_I almost forgot! I picked up my first ever Tendertone today. Got Pucker! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Actually, this morning I had to get ready really quickly and threw on a little bronzer, Sweetness BPB (love) and some mascara and was thinking to myself that a Tendertone would have been the perfect thing to finish it off!  So after I picked up my son from preschool, we headed over to the MAC counter together!  I'm trying to decide on one more shade!_

 
I agree. Sweetness is my everyday go to color...I love the BPB so much. Definitely, pucker would be soft & pretty with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm getting another Pucker today..the color is divine


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_I agree. Sweetness is my everyday go to color...I love the BPB so much. Definitely, pucker would be soft & pretty with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm getting another Pucker today..the color is divine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
So what does that take your Tendertone count too now?  I have 3, and plan to get at least one back up of EZ Baby and probably Honey Bare.  I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 EZ Baby!


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jun 3, 2008)

Wow this thread got huge, I saw it a while back and forgot to sign up. I would love to be a Bimbo! I am considering packing up my VS Beauty rush gloss sets (seriously I got 3 for Xmas from family) and selling them on ebay or something! I don't want them anymore! LOL.

I put on my dazzleglass in the mirror and feel so hot! The only 2 I need to complete the collection of the ones I want are Ms. Fizz and Funtabulous. 

Get Rich & Glam OD are my favs.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_I agree. Sweetness is my everyday go to color...I love the BPB so much. Definitely, pucker would be soft & pretty with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm getting another Pucker today..the color is divine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Mmmm... BPB. <33333 I have six of the eight BPB - the only ones I don't have are sweetness and joyous, but those aren't TOOOOO far off from the Fafi blushes, which I have both of. Lately my favourite blush is actually maidenchant blushcreme.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 3, 2008)

Out to Shock combined with Melrose Mood makes for a wild pink lip.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BadBadGirl* 

 
_Wow this thread got huge, I saw it a while back and forgot to sign up. I would love to be a Bimbo! I am considering packing up my VS Beauty rush gloss sets (seriously I got 3 for Xmas from family) and selling them on ebay or something! I don't want them anymore! LOL.

I put on my dazzleglass in the mirror and feel so hot! The only 2 I need to complete the collection of the ones I want are Ms. Fizz and Funtabulous. 

Get Rich & Glam OD are my favs._

 

Welcome to Bimbo Land!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_So what does that take your Tendertone count too now?  I have 3, and plan to get at least one back up of EZ Baby and probably Honey Bare.  I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 EZ Baby! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 8 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so embarrased 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Audrey, i'm so glad you love EZ Baby!!! Honey Bare is pretty, especially because of the gold in it. I've been wearing them everyday because they really make my lips so soft.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw...i have Tan ready to send you


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BadBadGirl* 

 
_Wow this thread got huge, I saw it a while back and forgot to sign up. I would love to be a Bimbo! I am considering packing up my VS Beauty rush gloss sets (seriously I got 3 for Xmas from family) and selling them on ebay or something! I don't want them anymore! LOL.

I put on my dazzleglass in the mirror and feel so hot! The only 2 I need to complete the collection of the ones I want are Ms. Fizz and Funtabulous. 

Get Rich & Glam OD are my favs._

 





 anyone with the name BadBadGirl & LOOOOOVES Dazzleglass - gotta be in the Bimbo Club! Gosh, especially if you have to gaze at the DG in the mirror like the rest of us


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_





 8 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so embarrased 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Audrey, i'm so glad you love EZ Baby!!! Honey Bare is pretty, especially because of the gold in it. I've been wearing them everyday because they really make my lips so soft.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw...i have Tan ready to send you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Man, I better get buying so I can catch up to you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Does Honey Bare lighten the lips any?  Or is it just gold sparkle?  I had Hush Hush from last year, and it didn't change the color of my lips any, just added gold sparkle.  I am wondering if Honey Bare is similar...

And my Rags to Riches is going back.  I was trying to put up with the smell, but I put it on this morning, and was sick to my stomach within minutes.  Before, I couldn't smell it on my lips, but now it seems to be getting worse and it transfers when I put it on my lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Oh well... since my counter is out of Dazzleglass, I will just get another tendertone instead I suppose


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Man, I better get buying so I can catch up to you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Does Honey Bare lighten the lips any?  Or is it just gold sparkle?  I had Hush Hush from last year, and it didn't change the color of my lips any, just added gold sparkle.  I am wondering if Honey Bare is similar...



_

 
Yes, it does lighten the lips a bit with just a tad of pale peach color & the gold. I really loved it over Missy. I returned my Hush Hush last year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 because it did nothin for me.

I don't know if its just me or I'm crazy (don't anyone dare answer that)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I think the ones this year are creamier, smoother, & taste a lil better.

That's too bad about that darn stinky DG! You would think that QC would pick up on that? Or, maybe it happens after its sealed up in the tube


----------



## carrieann07 (Jun 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Yes, it does lighten the lips a bit with just a tad of pale peach color & the gold. I really loved it over Missy. I returned my Hush Hush last year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 because it did nothin for me.

I don't know if its just me or I'm crazy (don't anyone dare answer that)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but *I think the ones this year are creamier, smoother, & taste a lil better*._


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 3, 2008)

just ordered love alert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  well a few hours ago lol

im soo excited for it!
im going out for my friends birthday next week and i have my whole makeup planned... neutral eyes with false lashes and port red lipstick with love alert on top 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ill deffo be posting pics of that!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_just ordered love alert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  well a few hours ago lol

im soo excited for it!
im going out for my friends birthday next week and i have my whole makeup planned... neutral eyes with false lashes and port red lipstick with love alert on top 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ill deffo be posting pics of that!_

 
Love Alert looked so pretty..I missed it online & the stores I went to were sold out. It'll look great on you!

Hey, your new pic. looks hot! Kinda "Sexy Schoolgirl" look


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 3, 2008)

So ladies, i need ideas. When i go to check out cool heat, what colors do you want me to compare with what? Just so i can get the best swatches for all of you!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_So ladies, i need ideas. When i go to check out cool heat, what colors do you want me to compare with what? Just so i can get the best swatches for all of you!_

 
EDIT: I realized that the way I wrote this sounds like I am recommending these colors as dupes.  I shouldn't have put equal signs.  Duh!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have not seen these colors  yet and these were the colors that I wanted Krasevayadancer to swatch with these with the new cool heat colors.  Sorry girls!  It has been a LONG day for me!

Where do I start!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Blue Flame=Freshwater, Bang on Blue
Climate Blue=Jeweltone
Cool Heat=Big T, Parrot
Gulf Stream=Big T, Parrot, Waternymph, Aquadasiac, Turquatic
Solar White=Pollen (if you have it),dazzlelight
Warm Chill=Aquavert
Warming Trend=Bagatelle, Retrospeck, Banshee

Those are the ones that I can think of that I am interested in seeing.  Of course this would be a lot of work for you Madame President so anything would be extremely helpful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks!  I am so excited for this collection that I just can't stand it!


----------



## stv578 (Jun 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_So what does that take your Tendertone count too now? I have 3, and plan to get at least one back up of EZ Baby and probably Honey Bare. I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 EZ Baby! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Audrey, or anyone else who can answer this... how sheer is EZ baby?  If I have medium pigmented lips, will this lighten them up at all?  I'm also wondering the same about Take A Hint.   

I picked up Sweet & Nice today, and I really don't like how this looked on me.  I thought because they're so sheer, it wouldn't really darken up my lips, but it did.  Pucker was pretty though


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 3, 2008)

Where are all of the fellow bimbos tonight? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had a crazy dream last night that I was going through one of my drawers and in the very back I found a judy blue eye shadow.  Then I started pulling out all of these extremely limited items like the original Heatherette lipstick, Dress Camp, and others.  I find it so funny that I dream about MAC sometimes!

I am so bored tonight as the BF and friends are out at a Mariners game for boys night.  What are you all doing tonight or this weekend?


----------



## stv578 (Jun 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Where are all of the fellow bimbos tonight? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had a crazy dream last night that I was going through one of my drawers and in the very back I found a judy blue eye shadow. Then I started pulling out all of these extremely limited items like the original Heatherette lipstick, Dress Camp, and others. I find it so funny that I dream about MAC sometimes!

I am so bored tonight as the BF and friends are out at a Mariners game for boys night. What are you all doing tonight or this weekend?_

 
As with most nights, this is my wind down time!  I put the kids to bed then hubby and I go on our separate lap tops (in bed, lol!) and do our own thing.  He's a gamer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  He's actually the reason i ever discovered Makeup Alley (since he spends so much time online), which then led me to Specktra, and am I glad I did, because I now have my fellow bimbos to chat with and it takes my mind off of everything else!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 4, 2008)

I've been attempting to deal with ...my life? You name it and it's probably up in the air for me right now, and confused and complicated. Awesome times, yo.

I like dreaming about MAC.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Audrey, or anyone else who can answer this... how sheer is EZ baby?  If I have medium pigmented lips, will this lighten them up at all?  I'm also wondering the same about Take A Hint.   
_

 
It does lighten up my lips, but it takes a few layers.  Not a huge amount, but more than one swipe on top and bottom.  It is more opaque than the ones with sparkles.  I love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Take a Hint doesn't lighten my lips.  It give me a pink shimmery lip, and it is obviously bubblegum pink.  It is not as sheer on me as others.  I love this one too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_As with most nights, this is my wind down time!  I put the kids to bed then hubby and I go on our separate lap tops (in bed, lol!) and do our own thing.  He's a gamer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  He's actually the reason i ever discovered Makeup Alley (since he spends so much time online), which then led me to Specktra, and am I glad I did, because I now have my fellow bimbos to chat with and it takes my mind off of everything else!_

 
Same here... the kids are in bed, I am on my laptop, and DH is watching some dumb show on the discovery channel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This is our normal nightly routine when he is home.  Gives me time to catch up with my girls, and DH gets control of the remote.  It's a win-win situation


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 4, 2008)

I totally forgot to mention that I went to my local MAC counter today and I got Ez-Baby and Hot & Saucy tendertones.  And guess what?!  You were all right....I LOVE THEM!!!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_I agree. Sweetness is my everyday go to color...I love the BPB so much. Definitely, pucker would be soft & pretty with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm getting another Pucker today..the color is divine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

This is an awesome combination! BPB Sweetness and Tendertone Pucker 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How great is it that we have the same taste and can share MAC ideas knowing the other has the products as well?


----------



## Susanne (Jun 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Whew, isn't it funny how when some of us aren't popping our heads in the forum others miss us? That is whats so wonderful about this thread!

Wow, we are up to 32 pages. Dazzleglass bimbos sure do love to write, huh?

Ladies guess what??? Cool heat in a week on mac.com (sorry Susanne that the release for you is diff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

I am giong to macpro this week to check out the collection. i will have the scoop then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
We will get Cool Heat officially on July 5th (one more month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). But I will count on my MA again and hope for some days earlier.
At least I have Neo Sci-Fi and the Tendertones now.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_just ordered love alert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  well a few hours ago lol
_

 
  This little baby is waiting for me at my MA. I know she won't sell it. I will pick it up with Cool Heat.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_
I am so bored tonight as the BF and friends are out at a Mariners game for boys night.  What are you all doing tonight or this weekend?_

 
Neo Sci-Fi is going to be released here on Saturday. But I will be on a further training the whole weekend (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and can't go to the counter, so I could organize it earlier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and the European Soccer Championships will start on Saturday!! I LOVE IT!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_
Blue Flame=Freshwater, Bang on Blue
Climate Blue=Jeweltone
Cool Heat=Big T, Parrot
Gulf Stream=Big T, Parrot, Waternymph, Aquadasiac, Turquatic, Shimmermoss
Warm Chill=Aquavert, Steamy


Thanks!  I am so excited for this collection that I just can't stand it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
   Thanks a lot!!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 4, 2008)

Ohhh....I forgot about steamy and shimmermoss those would be good colors to swatch as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks Susanne!


----------



## KikiB (Jun 4, 2008)

So coachkitten, did you hit our sale? I swear, I wanted to gouge my (perfectly made-up) eyes out. We are getting the craziest clients of the year. 

As far as weekends-it's mainly working. I have to help open the store on Saturday, and then Sunday I close because I have updates to do. Blech. It is payday Friday, but at the same time I can't spend a ton...the VS sale starts on the 17th and that's going to drain my wallet. That, as well as Cool Heat (although not as much).


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 4, 2008)

No I still have not gone!  I am going to try to go tomorrow if I can since I also want to go to the MAC store at RTC.  I'll let you know what I get when I finally do.  I hope that it won't be picked over by the time I get there!


----------



## KikiB (Jun 4, 2008)

I mean we are definitely picked over in some regards, but it is good because it helps to bring even more new items out. I got my third bottle of Gardenia Lily lotion as well as two more tubes of Breathe Serenity scrub. We had BETTER get more in, because I want some more! (I am a scrub-a-holic)

And yay on Cool Heat, although I dunno if I can wait the week after launch to get it.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Where are all of the fellow bimbos tonight? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had a crazy dream last night that I was going through one of my drawers and in the very back I found a judy blue eye shadow.  Then I started pulling out all of these extremely limited items like the original Heatherette lipstick, Dress Camp, and others.  I find it so funny that I dream about MAC sometimes!

I am so bored tonight as the BF and friends are out at a Mariners game for boys night.  What are you all doing tonight or this weekend?_

 
Gosh, it is funny how many of us here have said that we dream about our MAC makeup. After yours...I'd go check my drawers


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 4, 2008)

Coachkitten, you have the most awesome dreams!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 4, 2008)

Sorry girls, completely off topic. But my hubby got me a 30gal fish tank yesterday!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have been dying for some life in my house. We put the live rock in, but I still need to get another 9-10lbs. When I get the last of the live rock I will take pictures. 
I am just dying to go buy my snowflake eel. I just have nooo patience! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sometimes I just LOVE my hubby, haha.


----------



## darkishstar (Jun 4, 2008)

Last time we had fish, they kept having babies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We had a million mini fish in the tank.


----------



## stv578 (Jun 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_It does lighten up my lips, but it takes a few layers. Not a huge amount, but more than one swipe on top and bottom. It is more opaque than the ones with sparkles. I love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Take a Hint doesn't lighten my lips. It give me a pink shimmery lip, and it is obviously bubblegum pink. It is not as sheer on me as others. I love this one too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Same here... the kids are in bed, I am on my laptop, and DH is watching some dumb show on the discovery channel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is our normal nightly routine when he is home. Gives me time to catch up with my girls, and DH gets control of the remote. It's a win-win situation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks! I think I'll get EZ Baby then. I was at the MAC counter again today, (I seem to go in waves!) since I decided I really want a nice pale pink lipstick (other than the LE ones that i own and Blankety, which looks too grey on me these days). I picked up Angel and the MA showed me Moonstone Lipgelee to try over it. I had never purchased a Lipgelee before, but this shade is gorgeous! Why I have never even looked at these before is beyond me, but it looked so pretty over Angel! I love discovering something 'new' from the perm. line!

LOL at our night time routine! It really is a win-win situation. And the way we see it, is at least we're together (sort of, haha). We decided when we got married that we wouldn't watch TV in separate rooms the way both our parent do!


----------



## stv578 (Jun 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Sorry girls, completely off topic. But my hubby got me a 30gal fish tank yesterday!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have been dying for some life in my house. We put the live rock in, but I still need to get another 9-10lbs. When I get the last of the live rock I will take pictures. 
I am just dying to go buy my snowflake eel. I just have nooo patience! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sometimes I just LOVE my hubby, haha._

 
That sounds awesome!  I love fish tanks but they're a lot of work!  Definitely post a pic when it's all done.


----------



## KikiB (Jun 4, 2008)

I just don't have the patience to deal with a lot of fish, between all the cleaning and what not...now I can see myself maybe having a goldfish or something, but other than that no.


----------



## nunu (Jun 4, 2008)

So i am an official bimbo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am a proud owner of sugarrimed and like venus!!

They were sold out of love alert and glamour od!!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 4, 2008)

I seriously wish I would have gotten every dazzleglass but I guess I will have to be ok with the 6 I have.  They are sold out everywhere!  Sigh...I love dazzleglass!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Thanks! I think I'll get EZ Baby then. I was at the MAC counter again today, (I seem to go in waves!) since I decided I really want a nice pale pink lipstick (other than the LE ones that i own and Blankety, which looks too grey on me these days). I picked up Angel and the MA showed me Moonstone Lipgelee to try over it. I had never purchased a Lipgelee before, but this shade is gorgeous! Why I have never even looked at these before is beyond me, but it looked so pretty over Angel! I love discovering something 'new' from the perm. line!

LOL at our night time routine! It really is a win-win situation. And the way we see it, is at least we're together (sort of, haha). We decided when we got married that we wouldn't watch TV in separate rooms the way both our parent do!_

 


I myself discovered lipgelees not too long ago and have become quite smitten with them. I love how they are a sheer, super shiny gloss that IS NOT STICKY, and yet, seems to last fabulously on my lips! <333333 I have Jellybabe, Moistly, Slicked Pink and Dewy Jube.


----------



## stv578 (Jun 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I myself discovered lipgelees not too long ago and have become quite smitten with them. I love how they are a sheer, super shiny gloss that IS NOT STICKY, and yet, seems to last fabulously on my lips! <333333 I have Jellybabe, Moistly, Slicked Pink and Dewy Jube._

 
I'm afraid of this happening to me!  If I end up really liking it, i will _need_ a few more!  There was a nice pink shade I liked as well, can't recall the name, but a nice bright pink that i was eyeing.


----------



## stv578 (Jun 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I seriously wish I would have gotten every dazzleglass but I guess I will have to be ok with the 6 I have. They are sold out everywhere! Sigh...I love dazzleglass! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The Canadian website still has everything but Babysparks and Bare Necessity


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_The Canadian website still has everything but Babysparks and Bare Necessity_

 
can americans order frm the canadian website? haha dumb ? but i neeeeeeed another sugarrimmed


----------



## stv578 (Jun 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_can americans order frm the canadian website? haha dumb ? but i neeeeeeed another sugarrimmed_

 
Just checked and this is what it says under the 'Shipping' section:

*Shipments to International Addresses
*We are currently unable to accept orders billed or shipped to destinations outside of the United States or Canada.

So I guess they probably do!  Try calling 1-800-387-6707.  They're really helpful when I call.

Edit:  Keep in mind though that you'll be paying Cdn prices, which are a bit higher while the dollar is still close to par (or I think it is, or am I behind?!)


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 4, 2008)

The Canadian dollar is still around par to the American dollar. Also, if you're up for paying Canadian prices, I'm pretty sure my store still has all the dazzleglasses... I'll be in the mall tomorrow so I can check for sure then. As such, if anyone is dying to get their hands on a particular dazzleglass, let me know and I'll do what I can to procure it for you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Just checked and this is what it says under the 'Shipping' section:

*Shipments to International Addresses
*We are currently unable to accept orders billed or shipped to destinations outside of the United States or Canada.

So I guess they probably do!  Try calling 1-800-387-6707.  They're really helpful when I call.

Edit:  Keep in mind though that you'll be paying Cdn prices, which are a bit higher while the dollar is still close to par (or I think it is, or am I behind?!)_


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 4, 2008)

Well girlies I got my tank just about finished. I have 20lbs of rock right now, my hubby and I decided we liked the way it looked and this fish that I wanted shouldn't have a crap load of live rock. 
We came home today with 2 Clown fish & 1 Saddle Puffer. I am in love with my puffer!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(I will be taking pictures shortly...)


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 4, 2008)

Ohh...I love clown fish!  They always seem so happy!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 5, 2008)

My puffer has the most personality! The clown fish took a little while to show theirs.


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 5, 2008)

now that i own steppin out and love alert i REALLY want a nude dazzleglass colour
any suggetions? what about bare necessity or sugarrimmed? which one is nicer


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_now that i own steppin out and love alert i REALLY want a nude dazzleglass colour
any suggetions? what about bare necessity or sugarrimmed? which one is nicer_

 
They are both gorgeous but I really like sugarrimmed the best!


----------



## carrieann07 (Jun 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_They are both gorgeous but I really like sugarrimmed the best! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## stv578 (Jun 5, 2008)

Where is everyone today?!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 5, 2008)

Im here, counting down til I can check out cool heat.

Ohh, and i mentioned this in the dazzleglass thread, but on pursebuzz's site, she said she found out that dazzleglass will go perm in the winter!


----------



## stv578 (Jun 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Im here, counting down til I can check out cool heat.

Ohh, and i mentioned this in the dazzleglass thread, but on pursebuzz's site, she said she found out that dazzleglass will go perm in the winter!_

 
Phew!  Glad to hear from you!

That's great news about the Dazzleglass!  I'll be a working woman again by that time (though I'll be needing a little support come end of July when I actually have to go back, I'm getting weepy just thinking about leaving my little ones).


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 5, 2008)

Damnit! I hate my freaking camera!! I just wanted to take pictures of my fishys! When the hubby comes home from work I'll try and have him fix it! I just want to throw it against the wall.


----------



## KikiB (Jun 5, 2008)

That's definitely on my "big purchase" list...I also want to get this pair of Versace sunglasses that I saw as well as a new nose stud. I'm very particular about my nose studs-they have to be 18 gauge because that's what I got pierced with, and they have to be 14K gold at least, 18 preferred (I got pierced with 18K).

Dazzleglasses being made perm this winter is very bad news for me-I might have to get another job just to afford it!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Where is everyone today?!_

 
I am here again!

I will be on a further education from Friday til Sunday and won't be online then. I will miss you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am really excited about Cool Heat and Sonic Chic now. I must find out the release date for Sonic Chic here that I can decide when I can go on vacation in July 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have been telling my b/f since days that I am not sure about a day for leaving yet...


----------



## Susanne (Jun 5, 2008)

^^^ I have the problem that my MA will be on vacation in July. I would trust her that I would get my Sonic Chic but if she isn't there I don't know if someone else keeps the products for me if I am away as well.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 5, 2008)

Who loves the Desperate Housewives as well?? I have to wait until fall until I can watch the new episodes here.

I watch a lot if I have the time, Grey's Anatomy, Private Practice, Gilmore Girls, CSI NY, Criminal Intent, Crossing Jordan...
But the Housewives are my faves!

It is funny here, many characters in US series have the same German dubbing voice


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 5, 2008)

I have labels on my hand an am ready to swatch cool heat for everyone!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_I have labels on my hand an am ready to swatch cool heat for everyone!_

 
Awesome!! Greetings to NYC!!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 5, 2008)

I got to see Cool Heat today and OMG!  Solar White is the stand-out from this collection.  It is so creamy and it has a perfect gold sheen to it.  Also if you all loved big t you will adore cool heat as it is a lot more pigmented and seems easier to work with.  Plus the slimshines are AMAZING.  I was kind of debating those but after seeing them in person I think I am going to have to get at least 4 out of the 5.  I wish I could have taken pictures but it sounds like our president will have those shortly!  I am getting so excited for this collection!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I got to see Cool Heat today and OMG!  Solar White is the stand-out from this collection.  It is so creamy and it has a perfect gold sheen to it.  Also if you all loved big t you will adore cool heat as it is a lot more pigmented and seems easier to work with.  Plus the slimshines are AMAZING.  I was kind of debating those but after seeing them in person I think I am going to have to get at least 4 out of the 5.  I wish I could have taken pictures but it sounds like our president will have those shortly!  I am getting so excited for this collection!_

 
Which Slimshine colors did you like the most?

Ugh...just when I had kinda talked myself out of Solar White


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I am here again!

I will be on a further education from Friday til Sunday and won't be online then. I will miss you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am really excited about Cool Heat and Sonic Chic now. I must find out the release date for Sonic Chic here that I can decide when I can go on vacation in July 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have been telling my b/f since days that I am not sure about a day for leaving yet..._

 

Spoken like a true MAC Addict 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 planning vacation around a release date 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We'll miss you & your cheery posts! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but i'm sure you'll have fun


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Which Slimshine colors did you like the most?

Ugh...just when I had kinda talked myself out of Solar White 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Well in my opinion solar white is a must have!  My two favorite slimshines were High 90s and Topical Glow.  Tropical Glow was a pinky/red w/ a pretty shimmer.  I think that it would really be a pretty summer color and it really brightened up my face when I put it on.  Also High 90's is a pink/orange color that was really highly pigmented.  It doesn't have a lot of shimmer to it but since slimshines are so glossy it gave kind of a juicy look (I don't know if that makes sense)!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 5, 2008)

Have fun on your vacation Susanne!  We will miss you around here!


----------



## nunu (Jun 5, 2008)

Hey Susanne i LOVE desperate housewifes!!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_They are both gorgeous but I really like sugarrimmed the best!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yep, I agree.  Sugarrimmed is my favorite of all that I got 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I am here again!

I will be on a further education from Friday til Sunday and won't be online then. I will miss you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am really excited about Cool Heat and Sonic Chic now. I must find out the release date for Sonic Chic here that I can decide when I can go on vacation in July 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have been telling my b/f since days that I am not sure about a day for leaving yet..._

 
Hope you have a great vacation Susanne!  Too bad you aren't coming to the US! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But someday right?  Hope you have an awesome time wherever you are going 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It is well deserved! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Who loves the Desperate Housewives as well?? I have to wait until fall until I can watch the new episodes here.

I watch a lot if I have the time, Grey's Anatomy, Private Practice, Gilmore Girls, CSI NY, Criminal Intent, Crossing Jordan...
But the Housewives are my faves!

It is funny here, many characters in US series have the same German dubbing voice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Grey's Anatomy is my very favorite show EVER and I love Private Practice too!  I could watch them both for days on end.  I can't wait for the next season to start up again!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I got to see Cool Heat today and OMG!  Solar White is the stand-out from this collection.  It is so creamy and it has a perfect gold sheen to it.  Also if you all loved big t you will adore cool heat as it is a lot more pigmented and seems easier to work with.  Plus the slimshines are AMAZING.  I was kind of debating those but after seeing them in person I think I am going to have to get at least 4 out of the 5.  I wish I could have taken pictures but it sounds like our president will have those shortly!  I am getting so excited for this collection!_

 
Ahhhh. I am trying to resist the Slimshines.  I won't be able to, I know it.  Luckily, I was just able to set up a swap for Honey Bare tendertone, so that is one thing I can scratch off of my cool heat haul list.  Now I have room for another slimshine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Where is President Bimbo?  I am dying here!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 5, 2008)

Where is purrtykitty ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Misses you & your funny lil comments


----------



## stv578 (Jun 5, 2008)

Wait, how long is Susanne gone? 

So I was at the MAC counter again today, I think that's 3 days in a row 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but I exchanged Sweet & Nice TT for EZ Baby (seriously Audrey, you need to demand some commission!).  And I picked up Cello Pink lipgelee, thus another addiction is forming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, and this is all before Cool Heat.


----------



## KikiB (Jun 5, 2008)

I haven't been able to buy as much MAC lately because my debit still has not arrived (13 days and counting) however I don't need any more things like Lipgelees since I have a buttload of Mentha lip shines from work. 

I had not planned to get any of the Slimshines, however I think I may end up with all the LE ones. That's how appealing the swatches looked, they are all extremely wearable in my book.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Where is purrtykitty ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Misses you & your funny lil comments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I miss her too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think she was studying to take her bar exam?  After all, we do need legal counsel for the Bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Wait, how long is Susanne gone? 

So I was at the MAC counter again today, I think that's 3 days in a row 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but I exchanged Sweet & Nice TT for EZ Baby (seriously Audrey, you need to demand some commission!).  And I picked up Cello Pink lipgelee, thus another addiction is forming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, and this is all before Cool Heat._

 





 YAYYYY!  Did you try EZ Baby yet?  Do you love it?  I am definately getting a backup with Cool Heat!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_ 
I had not planned to get any of the Slimshines, however I think I may end up with all the LE ones. That's how appealing the swatches looked, they are all extremely wearable in my book._

 
I hope your card arrives soon!  What a PITA!  I agree about the slimshines.  I have never been interested in them before, but these are amazing.  I am definately getting 2, and hopefully I can resist the others.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 5, 2008)

I think I am just going to stick with two slimshines as well.  I really liked Tropical Glow and High 90s.  I miss purrtykitty as well! I know it has been said before but it is nice that we all look out for each other.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Where is purrtykitty ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Misses you & your funny lil comments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hi all! I've been in Milwaukee all week and I'm just checking in today - had to see about Cool Heat because we're swinging through Chicago on the way home tomorrow just so I can go to the Pro Store! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been to every CCO between Omaha and here and I found some good stuff. I'll take pictures and update y'all when I get home!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I got to see Cool Heat today and OMG!  Solar White is the stand-out from this collection.  It is so creamy and it has a perfect gold sheen to it.  Also if you all loved big t you will adore cool heat as it is a lot more pigmented and seems easier to work with.  Plus the slimshines are AMAZING.  I was kind of debating those but after seeing them in person I think I am going to have to get at least 4 out of the 5.  I wish I could have taken pictures but it sounds like our president will have those shortly!  I am getting so excited for this collection!_

 
I have to say Solar White is the eyeshadow I'm eying the most. Others, though they are gorgeous, I tend to have rather similar shades to. I'm pretty curious about Warm Chill, too, however. Cool Heat reminds me of Big T over Delft paint pot.

As for the slimshines... Gentle Simmer is the one that grabs my attention most as I have other lipsticks in the same kind of colours as the rest of the shades (or a combination of lippies to make those colours, but still). 

I'm still definitely interested in checking out Turquatic Heat as well.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 5, 2008)

So did i do good with the neon piggies and cool heat swatches? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Roving reporter and president keeping my fav ladies in the loop


----------



## stv578 (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_ 







 YAYYYY! Did you try EZ Baby yet? Do you love it? I am definately getting a backup with Cool Heat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I tried it on at the counter.  My lips are quite pigmented, but it showed up as a milky tint over my own lip colour, which is almost a plummy shade.  I figured I can wear it on its own or with a little liner if I need to look a little more polished.  But I find these perfect for the mornings when I don't feel like really wearing makeup but still throw on some foundation and blush so as not to scare unsuspecting children (or anyone for that matter) should anyone see me without any make up on


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_So did i do good with the neon piggies and cool heat swatches? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Roving reporter and president keeping my fav ladies in the loop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes thank you so much Adina!  So did you end up getting everything on your list? What are your favs?


----------



## Susanne (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_

Hope you have a great vacation Susanne!  Too bad you aren't coming to the US! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But someday right?  Hope you have an awesome time wherever you are going 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It is well deserved! 


_

 
This weekend I will be on a further education until Sunday. 
And I will make vacations in July just for a few days and won't travel far this summer - I must start to prepare my final examinations in fall...

But I plan to come to the US next year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a great weekend you all!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_So did i do good with the neon piggies and cool heat swatches? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Roving reporter and president keeping my fav ladies in the loop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## KikiB (Jun 6, 2008)

OMG those neon piggies are love. I must have all of them right now. I'm serious-I need bright eye colours for the summer and that yellow...


----------



## Susanne (Jun 6, 2008)

BTW my signature means that school will be over in 20 days here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As a teacher I will have summer vacation, too...


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Jun 6, 2008)

Hello my beautiful Sisters!

Please accept my apologize for my absence here, as well as this dreary post, not feeling like I had much to contribute, though, I’ve been here in spirit for sure! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It was with much misfortune and _lack of savvy,_ on my part, that I was selected to serve on jury for a _child abuse case_, which reached a decision. I must say, I’ve lost all respect for the justice system with respect to how they handle cases involving children, and what they’ll allow to be a part of a case. 
Said child (5 yrs old), in this case, was _paraded_ around like a piece of evidence. 
It was disgusting, despicable, and completely, unnecessary and I would’ve rather have served on a murder trial for 5 months - and then - have to be entered into a _witness protection program_ as a result - than to be witness to this horrible spectacle. 

That poor child…there was so much evidence against the accused, including a confession, witness testimony, & photos, tape & CD interviews by the Police. Unfortunately, I was in the minority in voting him guilty, due to a lack of understanding of the law, as it was provided to my fellow jurors. 

Cowardly idiots and hippocrates who’ve left all common sense (if any) at home when deliberating, ignoring all sorts of evidence, and most importantly, all understanding of simple, basic 8th grade English! 

Of course, after the trial, the prosecution indicated to the “Confused” (fellow jurors) that it was not necessary, nor was it the burden of the People, to prove that the Accused “Intended” to inflict unnecessary pain and suffering upon the child, but only that he “did” in fact inflict the said injuries. 

The “Confused” were crushed when they discovered this _and_ voted “Not Guilty”. We all agreed, at least, that the Accused inflicted much injury to the child; it was, in fact, a not so simple question of whether or not - he *meant *or *intended* to injure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well duh!!!! Does any abuser who decides to lose all control and physically harms their victims “Intend” to break an arm, a nose, cause contusions, skull fractures, etc., etc.? THE LAW SUCKS BIG TIME! Even the judge was surprised by our verdict as was evident on her face! It was 3 to 9 in favor of "Not Guilty"

It’s funny we spent most of our three days of deliberating on trying to *interpret *the law instead of simply *applying *the law! It was a nightmare! 
My only advise to any of you – *DO ANYTHING, AND I MEAN ANYTHING, TO GET OUT OF JURY DUTY! You read me? ANYTHING! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
One guy got out of jury service, almost immediately, when he declared that it was _against_ his religion to judge somebody…
…Well I _gotta tell ya kids_ if and when I’m called again, I’m marching into jury selection like a character out of a _Saturday Night Live _skit! Complete with orange toga & beads, shaved head, and a _tambourine!_ 
KUM BA YA!!!

Trust TamEva…she’s done her civic duty!!! 

Sorry for this heavy, not-so-glamorous & fun topic. I’ve been dealing with the post-trauma of this trial for the past few weeks with utter regret. I just hope the accused has been scared enough by the whole process to never lay a hand on said Child! Pray!

Five more sessions with my Hypnotherapist…and possibly three more MAC hauls, and I’ll be right as rain…_I think! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 6, 2008)

Audrey, to answer your question: I think my fav is the high 90's slimshine (beautiful color for summer),  warm chill (beautiful seafoam color) and cool heat (gotta love our teal/turquoises right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All in all a pretty solid collection I must say


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_So did i do good with the neon piggies and cool heat swatches? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Roving reporter and president keeping my fav ladies in the loop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You did marvellously, as per usual!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Hello my beautiful Sisters!

Please accept my apologize for my absence here, as well as this dreary post, not feeling like I had much to contribute, though, I’ve been here in spirit for sure! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It was with much misfortune and lack of savvy, on my part, that I was selected to serve on jury for a child abuse case, which reached a decision. I must say, I’ve lost all respect for the justice system with respect to how they handle cases involving children, and what they’ll allow to be a part of a case. 
Said child (5 yrs old), in this case, was paraded around like a piece of evidence. 
It was disgusting, despicable, and completely, unnecessary and I would’ve rather have served on a murder trial for 5 months - and then - have to be entered into a witness protection program as a result - than to be witness to this horrible spectacle. 

That poor child…there was so much evidence against the accused, including a confession, witness testimony, & photos, tape & CD interviews by the Police. Unfortunately, I was in the minority in voting him guilty, due to a lack of understanding of the law, as it was provided to my fellow jurors. 

Cowardly idiots and hippocrates who’ve left all common sense (if any) at home when deliberating, ignoring all sorts of evidence, and most importantly, all understanding of simple, basic 8th grade English! 

Of course, after the trial, the prosecution indicated to the “Confused” (fellow jurors) that it was not necessary, nor was it the burden of the People, to prove that the Accused “Intended” to inflict unnecessary pain and suffering upon the child, but only that he “did” in fact inflict the said injuries. 

The “Confused” were crushed when they discovered this and voted “Not Guilty”. We all agreed, at least, that the Accused inflicted much injury to the child; it was, in fact, a not so simple question of whether or not - he *meant *or *intended* to injure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well duh!!!! Does any abuser who decides to lose all control and physically harms their victims “Intend” to break an arm, a nose, cause contusions, skull fractures, etc., etc.? THE LAW SUCKS BIG TIME! Even the judge was surprised by our verdict as was evident on her face! It was 3 to 9 in favor of "Not Guilty"

It’s funny we spent most of our three days of deliberating on trying to *interpret *the law instead of simply *applying *the law! It was a nightmare! 
My only advise to any of you – *DO ANYTHING, AND I MEAN ANYTHING, TO GET OUT OF JURY DUTY! You read me? ANYTHING! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
One guy got out of jury service, almost immediately, when he declared that it was against his religion to judge somebody…
…Well I gotta tell ya kids if and when I’m called again, I’m marching into jury selection like a character out of a Saturday Night Live skit! Complete with orange toga & beads, shaved head, and a tambourine! 
KUM BA YA!!!

Trust TamEva…she’s done her civic duty!!! 

Sorry for this heavy, not-so-glamorous & fun topic. I’ve been dealing with the post-trauma of this trial for the past few weeks with utter regret. I just hope the accused has been scared enough by the whole process to never lay a hand on said Child! Pray!

Five more sessions with my Hypnotherapist…and possibly three more MAC hauls, and I’ll be right as rain…I think! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

This leaves my stomach churning. Your absence here is quite understandable. I find most people infuriating, and have HUGE problems with mistreatment of children. I... just... ugh. I hope MAC hauling can help soothe the trauma this has induced. And I seriously hope that child will be ok...


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_BTW my signature means that school will be over in 20 days here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As a teacher I will have summer vacation, too..._

 
Have a great weekend, Susanne! Summer vacation means you'll have more time to play with MAC, right?


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Hello my beautiful Sisters!

Please accept my apologize for my absence here, as well as this dreary post, not feeling like I had much to contribute, though, I’ve been here in spirit for sure! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cowardly idiots and hippocrates who’ve left all common sense (if any) at home when deliberating, ignoring all sorts of evidence, and most importantly, all understanding of simple, basic 8th grade English! 

It’s funny we spent most of our three days of deliberating on trying to *interpret *the law instead of simply *applying *the law! It was a nightmare! 
My only advise to any of you – *DO ANYTHING, AND I MEAN ANYTHING, TO GET OUT OF JURY DUTY! You read me? ANYTHING! *_

 
First of all, your posts are always so colorful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I sat on jury like that some years ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I agree with applying the law instead of 'interpreting it'....ugh! And, the over-all ignorance of some jurors. Extremely hard to sit through this for you I'm sure! I'm one for ultimate punishment if you touch a child - period!

Hope you recover - go look at some of the new swatches!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_So did i do good with the neon piggies and cool heat swatches? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Roving reporter and president keeping my fav ladies in the loop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awesome indeedy! Thanks! It really helps when you have to order online.
I still want some more info on High 90's...duh...I love how it looks in erines swatch...cause thats the color I want. But the other pics make it look really orange? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks madame president


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_BTW my signature means that school will be over in 20 days here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As a teacher I will have summer vacation, too..._

 
Do they ask you to do Summer teaching/work at all?

Our son is a Professor. Over the summer he certifies  other teachers so they can  get their Masters Degree.  He's in Basil Switzerland & then Paris right now, but as soon as he comes back he has to teach again.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 6, 2008)

Elegant one, as of friday afternoon I am away for the weekend but I will come back on monday with new swatches!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Elegant one, as of friday afternoon I am away for the weekend but I will come back on monday with new swatches!_

 

It seems like it's going to be so quiet around here this weekend!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Elegant one, as of friday afternoon I am away for the weekend but I will come back on monday with new swatches!_

 






...I'll be waiting...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks dear!


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Jun 6, 2008)

Well Sisters…

I’m back in the swing of things, and to, _kindly_, let you all know that Miss TamEva hasn’t just been lounging about idly by, _twisting her lipstick tubes while in a fetal position_, while others do all the work representing and flaunting their newfound Bimbo status! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Attached is a photo of what I’d like us to call *“Bimbos About Town!”* Although, here we have poor Miss TamEva feeling a bit, too, overly, exuberant about her Mutiny Pigment as the focal point and having slightly “Bitchy” side effects from it all. 

But look closely she's wearing Dazzleglass in _Spanking Rich & Money Honey_ over what appears to be _Red Enriched Cremestick Liner_ and possibly _Del Rio_ l/s? It's all a blur! 

This photo is testimony as to why it's, probably, not a bad idea to take 5 and apply those, desperately, needed lashes even though you're 1 ½ hours late to an event fundraiser! You’re late anyway right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ahhh yes I know you have ‘em! Those fabulous candid photos of you doing, what we do best, in a pose that only Paris Hilton made famous, while it just so happened that somebody close to you had a camara at the time you were “Bringin’ home the bacon, and fryin’ it up in a pan…’cuz…well you know…?” 

Speaking of such Women my congratulations to our intrepid Madame President, Adina (A.K.A. Roving Beauty Reporter), who’s really proven herself to be an extremely effective leader. In just a mere matter of weeks, she was able to campaign for a permanent place for our beloved Dazzleglass. 

And, without having to resort to base drastic measures…_if you know what I mean?_ Her modesty will try to convince us, otherwise, I’m sure. 
I, on the other hand, cannot vouch the same. 
She’s now kinda like _Brenda Starr!_ Hey, they’re _both_ Redheads! Coincidence - I think not! 

Hmmmmm I wonder if *MAC_Whore* is _Daphne Dimples_ to her _Brenda Starr_??? 
(For those who don’t know who these Comic Characters are…just…_Google_ it!)

With respect to permanent status of our Dazzleglass – well…let’s just say… 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was willing to take it _all the way_ to the Top Man in charge and let him know just how we _really_ feel about! 
(Please imagine a “Marilyn Monroe” like voice when reading that last line for dramatic effect! _It’s sooo much better that way! _) 

I wonder how many of you, out there on the battlefield taking one for the team, can say the same, as well, in the pursuit of a stable and perfected lip product proven that it will hold up against…well…just about anything!



To leave you with this enchantment~ 

_With what upon her lips doth pass,_
_Thy hands o’ Man and his pulse desire, _
_For she who’s kindly laid with Dazzleglass..._
(William Shakespeare ( ? )


----------



## stv578 (Jun 6, 2008)

Well... this is what this thread is for, for all of us to discuss anything we feel we want to discuss and be here for each other.  That being said, it was quite upsetting for me to read Tam Eva LeFay's post regarding that monster that got away with one of the most heinous crimes.  It should be everyone's responsibility in this society, whether we ourselves are parents or not, to do what we can to protect children that are unable to protect themselves and to preserve their innocence, not take it away.  Tam Eva, I applaud you for standing up for that child, but like you say, the justice system both in the U.S. and Canada is just not adequate in protecting the most vulnerable.

I'm gonna go give my kids a big hug and start dinner... be back later.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_TamEva, I applaud you for standing up for that child, but like you say, the justice system both in the U.S. and Canada is just not adequate in protecting the most vulnerable.

I'm gonna go give my kids a big hug and start dinner_

 
I really appreciate that. I only wish you were on that jury with me. 

I, actually, really feel like I failed & let that little boy down. Like I could’ve been more persuasive or compelling in getting the rest of us to vote guilty on, at least, one of the counts against him. Maybe, if I was less polite with the strangers who I was thrown together with to make a decision, and would never see them again so it wouldn’t matter if they liked me afterwards or not! 
Maybe, I could’ve made an even stronger attempt to try explain what it all meant, at least at its very essence. I did try, but I’m afraid I may have come off as biased due to my strong conviction made apparent in our earliest preliminary voting to see where everyone stood. 

They were just completely on the fence due to lack of understanding what they were reading!!!

It was unlike anything I’ve ever experienced before, and it’s certainly not like the movies, I’ll tell ya! Really, though, the worst part was when they marched that tiny little boy in and put him on the witness stand so that the “Accused could confront his Accuser”! Then proceed to coax him to talk with candy and toys in hopes that he would articulate for us (The Jury) what had happened to him. There wasn’t a dry eye in the room, needless to say.

This was only supposed to be a misdemeanor trial. I’m not saying that this wasn’t a complicated family that this boy comes from – Child of divorce, two different homes, two different cultures, probable neglect on both sides of his family, Mother remarried with other children. It just…wasn’t a complicated case - he beat that child.

The bottom line objective from the Mother was that she wanted the Father to; simply, have to take Parenting classes, so that in the future he’d be more well equipped to be able to handle the more difficult future situations with his son when he’s older. This, eventually, was going to family court after this trial, anyway, to work through possible custody claims.

He walked! We couldn’t even as a society even get him to take mandatory Parenting Classes!!! 

And because of the imbalance of votes of our verdict the People can’t justify trying the case again, keeping in mind we _caused_ a mistrial, which often times is tried again with a new jury; if it’s financially afforded. With a 3 to 9 vote it was too risky for them.

Again, I can’t emphasize this enough; it was not the burden of the Prosecution to prove he *“intended”* to injure his child, but only that he did it. We the Jury were hung up on the semantics of the law in, whether or not; he had *“Intent”* in beating his child to the point of injury.

We even asked the Judge at one point to explain and clarify the language of the law to us so that everyone had a clearer understanding of the word *“Intent”*. The Judge was no help, what-so-ever, and in a very, ceremonious, fashion, in an assembled court, simply, referred us to the original complaint!!! The “Confused” were back to square one, and the pressure was on them to use “Common Sense” 

I, personally, felt like a big slimeball. That the Court allowed this to happen was just something I’m not used to. After the trial, I did ask the Prosecutor if it was necessary for the little boy to have to be there, considering that all the other evidence entered was so much more potent to find the accused guilty. He explained it was, or else none of the other evidence could’ve been admitted; the photos, tape & CD police interviews, all of it! Again, something about the “Accused having the right to be able to confront their Accuser”. 
There wasn’t even a Child Psychologist there. That would’ve have been really helpful. The Prosecution couldn’t afford one!!!

It seemed to me that some of my fellow Jurors were more interested in protecting the Accused rather than the child?
I can appreciate that some of the parents on the Jury may have felt at times that maybe It could’ve been _them_ on trial for Child abuse if it was discovered that _they_ may have gone too far with disciplining their child and was reported. 
This may have clouded their judgement with the clear intent aspect of it all, maybe? 
They were confusing premeditation with intent… there is a difference.

This case brought up so much emotional baggage for everyone involved, and it forced us to explore it as well.

For this was the cornerstone of the selection process for this jury; exploring our history and thoughts on child abuse and our experience with it, as this was the deciding factor in being an unbiased juror. It was a nightmare having to listen to all these people dredge up their past and personal issues with child abuse, including my own, in front of a room full of people! 

I guess this happens all the time in juvenile courts where the children have to testify against their loved ones. I, simply, just was ill equipped to handle & process the whole way it’s done. 
I am going to try to write a letter to the judge & to the Legislators here where I am to explain my point of view on this failed case. Maybe it will make a difference. They should know what happened here, at the very least. 

Not all the “Judging Amy” episodes with Amy Brenneman in the world could’ve prepared me for it _I guess!_

Thanks for reading all of this!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_I really appreciate that. I only wish you were on that jury with me. 

I, actually, really feel like I failed & let that little boy down. Like I could’ve been more persuasive or compelling in getting the rest of us to vote guilty on, at least, one of the counts against him. Maybe, if I was less polite with the strangers who I was thrown together with to make a decision, and would never see them again so it wouldn’t matter if they liked me afterwards or not! 
Maybe, I could’ve made an even stronger attempt to try explain what it all meant, at least at its very essence. I did try, but I’m afraid I may have come off as biased due to my strong conviction made apparent in our earliest preliminary voting to see where everyone stood. 

They were just completely on the fence due to lack of understanding what they were reading!!!

It was unlike anything I’ve ever experienced before, and it’s certainly not like the movies, I’ll tell ya! Really, though, the worst part was when they marched that tiny little boy in and put him on the witness stand so that the “Accused could confront his Accuser”! Then proceed to coax him to talk with candy and toys in hopes that he would articulate for us (The Jury) what had happened to him. There wasn’t a dry eye in the room, needless to say.

This was only supposed to be a misdemeanor trial. I’m not saying that this wasn’t a complicated family that this boy comes from – Child of divorce, two different homes, two different cultures, probable neglect on both sides of his family, Mother remarried with other children. It just…wasn’t a complicated case - he beat that child.

The bottom line objective from the Mother was that she wanted the Father to; simply, have to take Parenting classes, so that in the future he’d be more well equipped to be able to handle the more difficult future situations with his son when he’s older. This, eventually, was going to family court after this trial, anyway, to work through possible custody claims.

He walked! We couldn’t even as a society even get him to take mandatory Parenting Classes!!! 

And because of the imbalance of votes of our verdict the People can’t justify trying the case again, keeping in mind we caused a mistrial, which often times is tried again with a new jury; if it’s financially afforded. With a 3 to 9 vote it was too risky for them.

Again, I can’t emphasize this enough; it was not the burden of the Prosecution to prove he *“intended”* to injure his child, but only that he did it. We the Jury were hung up on the semantics of the law in, whether or not; he had *“Intent”* in beating his child to the point of injury.

We even asked the Judge at one point to explain and clarify the language of the law to us so that everyone had a clearer understanding of the word *“Intent”*. The Judge was no help, what-so-ever, and in a very, ceremonious, fashion, in an assembled court, simply, referred us to the original complaint!!! The “Confused” were back to square one, and the pressure was on them to use “Common Sense” 

I, personally, felt like a big slimeball. That the Court allowed this to happen was just something I’m not used to. After the trial, I did ask the Prosecutor if it was necessary for the little boy to have to be there, considering that all the other evidence entered was so much more potent to find the accused guilty. He explained it was, or else none of the other evidence could’ve been admitted; the photos, tape & CD police interviews, all of it! Again, something about the “Accused having the right to be able to confront their Accuser”. 
There wasn’t even a Child Psychologist there. That would’ve have been really helpful. The Prosecution couldn’t afford one!!!

It seemed to me that some of my fellow Jurors were more interested in protecting the Accused rather than the child?
I can appreciate that some of the parents on the Jury may have felt at times that maybe It could’ve been them on trial for Child abuse if it was discovered that they may have gone too far with disciplining their child and was reported. 
This may have clouded their judgement with the clear intent aspect of it all, maybe? 
They were confusing premeditation with intent… there is a difference.

This case brought up so much emotional baggage for everyone involved, and it forced us to explore it as well.

For this was the cornerstone of the selection process for this jury; exploring our history and thoughts on child abuse and our experience with it, as this was the deciding factor in being an unbiased juror. It was a nightmare having to listen to all these people dredge up their past and personal issues with child abuse, including my own, in front of a room full of people! 

I guess this happens all the time in juvenile courts where the children have to testify against their loved ones. I, simply, just was ill equipped to handle & process the whole way it’s done. 
I am going to try to write a letter to the judge & to the Legislators here where I am to explain my point of view on this failed case. Maybe it will make a difference. They should know what happened here, at the very least. 

Not all the “Judging Amy” episodes with Amy Brenneman in the world could’ve prepared me for it I guess!

Thanks for reading all of this!



_

 
That is just terrible what happened.  And while I'd like to believe that the legal system (to which I'm about to be a part of, after I pass the Bar Exam) works, we all know that it has its failures.  I won't get into the finer details, but with the judge, I'm guessing the reason the judge didn't interpret "intent
 is because the judge didn't want "reversible error" regarding the interpretation.  Reversible error is like the worst thing in a judge's book, therefore, in the judge's mind, it's better for him/her to keep her trap shut (even if it would help the jury) than to say anything to the jury.  It's not right, but it does explain the judge's actions.  I really feel bad for you because the system not only failed the child, but it failed you and the city of SF for letting this guy go loose.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 6, 2008)

On to happier things...I LOOOOOOVE the pro store - the best part though, one of the MAs complimented me on my eyes!!  Anyhoo, I got a bunch of great stuff there:
~ Pro Palette (15-shadow)
~ Pro Palette (4-shadow)
~ Bio Green eyeshadow pan
~ Plum eyeshadow pan
~ Eyeliner Mixing Medium
~ Peach Color Corrector
~ Cantaloupe Blush
~ Salsarose Blush
~ White Pigment
~ French Violet Pigment
~ Cool Pink Pigment
~ Acid Orange Pigment
~ Emerald Green Pigment
~ Grape Pigment
~ Naval Blue Pigment
~ Chartreuse Pigment

Then from the CCOs I got:
~ Sweetie Cake lipglass
~ Giddy lipstick (never even heard of this color, but it's a gorgeous golden pink)
~ Paradisco eyeshadow
~ Wondergrass eyeshadow
~ Northern Lights MSF
~ Entremauve Pigment
~ Pink Apricot Pigment
annnd...Lily White Pigment!!!!!

All in all, I'd say it was a sucessful haul - I'll post pictures later of my haul from the last month...let's just say it was a gooooood month!!


----------



## stv578 (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_I really appreciate that. I only wish you were on that jury with me. 

I, actually, really feel like I failed & let that little boy down. Like I could’ve been more persuasive or compelling in getting the rest of us to vote guilty on, at least, one of the counts against him. Maybe, if I was less polite with the strangers who I was thrown together with to make a decision, and would never see them again so it wouldn’t matter if they liked me afterwards or not! 
Maybe, I could’ve made an even stronger attempt to try explain what it all meant, at least at its very essence. I did try, but I’m afraid I may have come off as biased due to my strong conviction made apparent in our earliest preliminary voting to see where everyone stood. 

They were just completely on the fence due to lack of understanding what they were reading!!!
_

 
It sounds like you did do everything you could.


----------



## stv578 (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_On to happier things...

All in all, I'd say it was a sucessful haul - I'll post pictures later of my haul from the last month...let's just say it was a gooooood month!!_

 
Wow, that is a great haul!  I have got to get myself to a pro store!  I'm getting giddy just thinking about all the undiscovered MAC products (for me anyway!)


----------



## kobri (Jun 7, 2008)

I just read on pursebuzz that Dazzleglass are being made perm this winter


----------



## Susanne (Jun 7, 2008)

Germany just has two pro stores. But I must go to one this summer - I want some pro pigments and these neon pigments now.


----------



## KikiB (Jun 7, 2008)

Well I have bad news-I found out I MAJOURLY overdrew from my bank account. We're talking $200 in fees and everything...so my nice paycheck gets whittled down to something not-so-nice. Hide the checkbook at home...this is good for me though. My bank statements are sometimes so thick that I'm too embarassed to open it...so time to cut the spending down and get a grip on things and not buy a ton of stuff I don't need. It's a case of do I need to buy a ton of one scent in shower gel just because it will probably never be around again? No. It takes me a good few months to run through a bottle of body wash. 

Before I found out though, I did preorder some Cool Heat items, and it looks like that is all I will be getting from it. I swatched all the slimshines and 6 of the 7 shadows. Warm Chill and Warming Trend were originally on my list, not anymore. There was one of the lighter ones that they didn't have, so no opinion. I put on order Cool Heat, Solar White, and Tropic Glow. I was so let down by it...which is good considering my newfound constraints.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_On to happier things...I LOOOOOOVE the pro store - the best part though, one of the MAs complimented me on my eyes!! Anyhoo, I got a bunch of great stuff there:
~ Pro Palette (15-shadow)
~ Pro Palette (4-shadow)
~ Bio Green eyeshadow pan
~ Plum eyeshadow pan
~ Eyeliner Mixing Medium
~ Peach Color Corrector
~ Cantaloupe Blush
~ Salsarose Blush
~ White Pigment
~ French Violet Pigment
~ Cool Pink Pigment
~ Acid Orange Pigment
~ Emerald Green Pigment
~ Grape Pigment
~ Naval Blue Pigment
~ Chartreuse Pigment

Then from the CCOs I got:
~ Sweetie Cake lipglass
~ Wondergrass eyeshadow
~ Northern Lights MSF
~ Entremauve Pigment
~ Pink Apricot Pigment
annnd...Lily White Pigment!!!!!

All in all, I'd say it was a sucessful haul - I'll post pictures later of my haul from the last month...let's just say it was a gooooood month!!_

 
Holy Pink Apricots Batgirl...what in the world?!?

First off what'd you do...rob them - _or a BANK?!!!_

Second - where is your CCO the _Twilight Zone?!?_

Do you realize I just paid a whopping $47 for my Lily White Piggie on eBay last month?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And Here you are!  Good going!  I dare you to try mixing Entremauve and Lily White Piggies for a custom shade, especially if you’re into pressing Piggies.


----------



## KikiB (Jun 7, 2008)

Ooooh you got Northern Lights...LOVE IT. It is one of my HG products now.

And TamEva...I'm lucky in that I am 20 and have never been selected for jury duty, however my dad gets selected at least twice a year. Weird, I know. Not only that but they send jurors bus passes...and the passes they sent are at the old price that it was to take the bus. Speaking of which, my bus pass is missing...Anywhoo that really sucks about what happened. I hate it when the kids are used as props, as evidence...there really is not enough respect towards them in the judicial system here.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Well I have bad news-I found out I MAJOURLY overdrew from my bank account. We're talking $200 in fees and everything..._

 
Been there, done that, and _bought_ the cute little lace trimmed, low cut T-shirt in the souvenir shop on that trip! It's sobering! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway you could get some of those pesky fees waved though?

I don't know plead insanity or something! You wouldn't be lying right?


----------



## KikiB (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Been there, done that, and bought the cute little lace trimmed, low cut T-shirt in the souvenir shop on that trip! It's sobering! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway you could get some of those pesky fees waved though?

I don't know plead insanity or something! You wouldn't be lying right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well my bank automatically waives one fee out of the year. There is no possibility of that, it's all my damn fault. I overdrew a year ago too, after I had just gotten a debit card and was not keeping track of things. I lost my check register too and was not logging stuff recently, but I guess it is a good thing that I didn't get a new card as I had to live a cash and check existence...and the checks screwed me over too. It's $34 as the fee EACH TIME, and if I had the card I would have gone to Starbucks...which would have made it worse. Pretty much I would have had no paycheck. I still don't have much of one, but as long as I don't buy ANYTHING over the next little bit I am good. I know exactly what my checks were for from the last week and a half which is the one saving grace.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Ooooh you got Northern Lights...LOVE IT. It is one of my HG products now.

And TamEva...I'm lucky in that I am 20 and have never been selected for jury duty, however my dad gets selected at least twice a year. Weird, I know. Not only that but they send jurors bus passes...and the passes they sent are at the old price that it was to take the bus. Speaking of which, my bus pass is missing...Anywhoo that really sucks about what happened. I hate it when the kids are used as props, as evidence...there really is not enough respect towards them in the judicial system here._

 
Whaaaaaaat? Just remember what I said about what you need to do if asked to serve. Get creative my Dear!

I'm gonna break it down for you like this though! 

I'm probably the first person in jury history who actually was daydreaming of how they were going to spend there daily pittance for serving on a jury at a MAC store! Let see I served 5 days which equals about $85...hmmmmm!

What can we do with $85???

Thanks Kiki~


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Well my bank automatically waives one fee out of the year._

 

Do you have overdraft protection?


----------



## KikiB (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Whaaaaaaat? Just remember what I said about what you need to do if asked to serve. Get creative my Dear!

I'm gonna break it down for you like this though! 

I'm probably the first person in jury history who actually was daydreaming of how they were going to spend there daily pittance for serving on a jury at a MAC store! Let see I served 5 days which equals about $85...hmmmmm!

What can we do with $85???

Thanks Kiki~ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well with $85, you can get 5 MAC shadows or lipsticks, 6 basic liners, 18 of my Frap at Starbucks, a pair of Joe's Jeans from Nordie's Rack or a pair of Dior sunglasses from there, 4 pigments, a good bottle of perfume...

I am taking into account the 9% sales tax we have here in Seattle, it is probably lower where you live. 

No, I don't have overdraft protection...yet. I intend to get it though.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Well with $85, you can get 5 MAC shadows or lipsticks, 6 basic liners, 18 of my Frap at Starbucks, a pair of Joe's Jeans from Nordie's Rack or a pair of Dior sunglasses from there, 4 pigments, a good bottle of perfume...

I am taking into account the 9% sales tax we have here in Seattle, it is probably lower where you live. 

No, I don't have overdraft protection...yet. I intend to get it though._

 
Ooooooooh Girlfriend! That $85 just evaporated before my very eyes!

Whaaaaaaat...Security!!! Over here please! 

You know I didn't realize you all were at 9% 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





We're at 8.5% !!!

Definitely, get hooked up with Overdraft and online banking if you can, it will change your life...somewhat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wells Fargo will get you OverDraft Pro and all you need to do is setup a savings with $25 in it. They changed their policy on this so it's pretty cool if you have savings issues and don't have a lot of cash to put down for a savings account.

So God forbid that ever happened to you again you would only pay $10 a check instead of $34! Promise me you'll look into it soon!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_I am taking into account the 9% sales tax we have here in Seattle, it is probably lower where you live. 

No, I don't have overdraft protection...yet. I intend to get it though._

 
9% sales tax... ahhh. I contend with 13%, but it used to be 15%, so I suppose 13% isn't too bad (though, I disagreed with WHY the cuts were made, but that's the economics fiend in me).

Secondly, overdraft protection == yum.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Holy Pink Apricots Batgirl...what in the world?!?

First off what'd you do...rob them - or a BANK?!!!

Second - where is your CCO the Twilight Zone?!?

Do you realize I just paid a whopping $47 for my Lily White Piggie on eBay last month? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And Here you are! Good going! I dare you to try mixing Entremauve and Lily White Piggies for a custom shade, especially if you’re into pressing Piggies._

 
I hit CCOs in Iowa and Wisconsin...not exactly major go-throughs.  I got the last Lily White, but there were still several Apricot Pinks.  I cannot wait do your mixing recommendation - looove mixing me some new colors!!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_On to happier things...I LOOOOOOVE the pro store - the best part though, one of the MAs complimented me on my eyes!!  Anyhoo, I got a bunch of great stuff there:
~ Pro Palette (15-shadow)
~ Pro Palette (4-shadow)
~ Bio Green eyeshadow pan
~ Plum eyeshadow pan
~ Eyeliner Mixing Medium
~ Peach Color Corrector
~ Cantaloupe Blush
~ Salsarose Blush
~ White Pigment
~ French Violet Pigment
~ Cool Pink Pigment
~ Acid Orange Pigment
~ Emerald Green Pigment
~ Grape Pigment
~ Naval Blue Pigment
~ Chartreuse Pigment

Then from the CCOs I got:
~ Sweetie Cake lipglass
~ Giddy lipstick (never even heard of this color, but it's a gorgeous golden pink)
~ Paradisco eyeshadow
~ Wondergrass eyeshadow
~ Northern Lights MSF
~ Entremauve Pigment
~ Pink Apricot Pigment
annnd...Lily White Pigment!!!!!

All in all, I'd say it was a sucessful haul - I'll post pictures later of my haul from the last month...let's just say it was a gooooood month!!_

 
HOLY COW!  That's incredible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I LOVE Sweetie Cakes!!!!!! & Giddy  lucky you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh...I just noticed that you got Salsarose Blush...i want that blush!!! Please describe it & tell me how you like it!!!


----------



## KikiB (Jun 7, 2008)

It's 8.5% up at the CCO, which is good for me, but people complain about our tax down here all the time. However it could go up to 9.5% because of a Sound Transit increase to help bring light rail up further along the main I-5 corridor, as well as for more busses in the area. You'd think that we have a lot of busses here in Seattle, but in reality there are a lot of underserved areas, a lot of growing areas, and so forth...


----------



## Susanne (Jun 7, 2008)

Girls, if you have greasy or combination skin, don't wear MSF New Vegas on a hot day!! It is really hot here today and I was away for 10 hours - now I look like a shiny, glittery discoball in my face


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 7, 2008)

HOLY HAUL Purrtykitty!  Awesome work girlie!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Susanne, I LOVE New Vegas.  It is my favorite MSF, but since it has been almost 100 degrees here (it is 97 today with nearly 100% humidity 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), I am avoiding it.  I try to stay away from glitter and shimmer when it is so hot, because after 1 trip to the mailbox, I am a sweaty, greasy mess and glitter only brings more attention to that fact


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 7, 2008)

purrtykitty - I have to know about salsarose..& how does the color look on your pale skin?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I also want to know about Cantaloupe Blush!


----------



## stv578 (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_9% sales tax... ahhh. I contend with 13%, but it used to be 15%, so I suppose 13% isn't too bad (though, I disagreed with WHY the cuts were made, but that's the economics fiend in me).

Secondly, overdraft protection == yum._

 
Yep, we're at 13% in Ontario as well, or are we?  I know it went to 14, but the GST went down 2%, right?!  I was down in Boston once, and a sales clerk apologized to me for having to charge the 6% sales tax, haha!  He was extremely shocked when I told him what we pay up here.  

I can't wait for Cool Heat, I'm in a really pissy mood today and normally a nice little haul would be the remedy for that, but i gotta waaaaiiiitttt! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So I just polished off a rather large croissant instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And ladies, I'm pretty sure the VAE broke me out recently.  I've been on minocycline (i think that's what it's called) for some rather nasty break outs on my chin and my skin was finally clearing up, i mean no new anything for 4 weeks, then I used the VAE and the next day i felt something forming and a few days later, i got two nasty new blemishes.  It was the only thing I did differently in the last month and I'm still on the meds.  Odd thing though was it was quite drying when i used it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So just a precaution if you have really acne prone skin, you may wanna avoid this stuff.  It was heavily fragranced, so maybe that had something to do with it.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 7, 2008)

^^^I found it to be drying too. I think I still prefer my Chanel exfoliator because it adds moisture & does not break my skin out. The VAE has not broken out my skin...but i'm still testing it out.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jun 7, 2008)

Sorry about your breakout stv578. I think the Tendertones are breaking me out along my lipline...I rarely break out at all and never there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh well, I still have the Dazzleglasses. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Purrtykitty I would love to hear all about salsarose too!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_On to happier things...I LOOOOOOVE the pro store - the best part though, one of the MAs complimented me on my eyes!!  Anyhoo, I got a bunch of great stuff there:
~ Pro Palette (15-shadow)
~ Pro Palette (4-shadow)
~ Bio Green eyeshadow pan
~ Plum eyeshadow pan
~ Eyeliner Mixing Medium
~ Peach Color Corrector
~ Cantaloupe Blush
~ Salsarose Blush
~ White Pigment
~ French Violet Pigment
~ Cool Pink Pigment
~ Acid Orange Pigment
~ Emerald Green Pigment
~ Grape Pigment
~ Naval Blue Pigment
~ Chartreuse Pigment

Then from the CCOs I got:
~ Sweetie Cake lipglass
~ Giddy lipstick (never even heard of this color, but it's a gorgeous golden pink)
~ Paradisco eyeshadow
~ Wondergrass eyeshadow
~ Northern Lights MSF
~ Entremauve Pigment
~ Pink Apricot Pigment
annnd...Lily White Pigment!!!!!

All in all, I'd say it was a sucessful haul - I'll post pictures later of my haul from the last month...let's just say it was a gooooood month!!_

 

Pretty, pretty, pretty things...


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Yep, we're at 13% in Ontario as well, or are we?  I know it went to 14, but the GST went down 2%, right?!  I was down in Boston once, and a sales clerk apologized to me for having to charge the 6% sales tax, haha!  He was extremely shocked when I told him what we pay up here.  

I can't wait for Cool Heat, I'm in a really pissy mood today and normally a nice little haul would be the remedy for that, but i gotta waaaaiiiitttt! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So I just polished off a rather large croissant instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And ladies, I'm pretty sure the VAE broke me out recently.  I've been on minocycline (i think that's what it's called) for some rather nasty break outs on my chin and my skin was finally clearing up, i mean no new anything for 4 weeks, then I used the VAE and the next day i felt something forming and a few days later, i got two nasty new blemishes.  It was the only thing I did differently in the last month and I'm still on the meds.  Odd thing though was it was quite drying when i used it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So just a precaution if you have really acne prone skin, you may wanna avoid this stuff.  It was heavily fragranced, so maybe that had something to do with it._

 
Yep, GST went down 2%. 

I don't know if I'm going to be getting anything from Cool Heat when it comes up, as I'm currently trying to scrounge up enough cash for rent and a damage deposit for when I move (which will be July 1 at the absolute latest, but maybe sooner!). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At least, miracle of all miracles, I'm scheduled for 5 shifts at work next week, instead of one or two! (As has been the case for the past FOUR WEEKS.) INCOME!!!!!!! Hopefully by the time I get my paws on some cash I'll still be able to snag what I want from Cool Heat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My financial priority list is generally as follows: Rent & bills, anything the pets need, MAC!, everything else... Heeeeee. Might be kind of skewed, hey?


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_Sorry about your breakout stv578. I think the Tendertones are breaking me out along my lipline...I rarely break out at all and never there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh well, I still have the Dazzleglasses. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Purrtykitty I would love to hear all about salsarose too!_

 
That's too bad, especially if it is the tendertones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Some lipsticks/glosses will give me tiny white bumps, then as soon as I stop using whatever it is...it stops 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just some products...weird.

Why can't our faces be like, oh say...our arms...that NEVER breaks out!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 7, 2008)

I love getting good CCO finds. That is an awesome haul Purrtykitty!  Normally the CCO in Seattle is wonderful but it has been terrible for good finds lately.  I wish that I had more than one close to me.  Well maybe that is a good thing for me and my wallet that I only have one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have been in and out yesterday and it seems like I have missed a lot of stuff with my fellow bimbos!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hope you are all doing well today!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_
Purrtykitty I would love to hear all about salsarose too!_

 
I don't know if you like Stila products, but I just bought 'Flushed'...it's a lipstick/lipgloss combo (i think thats what they're calling it). Its a very pretty soft rosey pink raspberry color (on my lips) but not very dark. I absolutely love the color & the very velvety soft texture on my lips. It was sold out at Sephora, but I just received mine from Beauty.com


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I love getting good CCO finds. That is an awesome haul Purrtykitty!  Normally the CCO in Seattle is wonderful but it has been terrible for good finds lately.  I wish that I had more than one close to me.  Well maybe that is a good thing for me and my wallet that I only have one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have been in and out yesterday and it seems like I have missed a lot of stuff with my fellow bimbos!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hope you are all doing well today!_

 
Ohhh, to have a CCO at all near by would be wonderful... send some to Canada, would you? Specifically Halifax, Nova Scotia? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Clearly I believe you have the power to send CCOs places).


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Ohhh, to have a CCO at all near by would be wonderful... send some to Canada, would you? Specifically Halifax, Nova Scotia? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Clearly I believe you have the power to send CCOs places)._

 





 <----- That is me doing my magic to send you a CCO! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Wow I guess I do have the power!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_





 <----- That is me doing my magic to send you a CCO! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Wow I guess I do have the power! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hurray, pretty magic!!!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 7, 2008)

So, bimbos, here's a difficult (mean?) question: If you could only have things from ONE of the upcoming collections (from Cool Heat through to Red She Said), which collection would it be?


----------



## stv578 (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Ohhh, to have a CCO at all near by would be wonderful... send some to Canada, would you? Specifically Halifax, Nova Scotia? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (Clearly I believe you have the power to send CCOs places)._

 
Seriously.  The only time i haven't paid full price for MAC was when I got a ticket to the EL warehouse sale, and getting a ticket to that is like getting a ticket to Charlie's Chocolate Factory!  I think MAC should have a customer appreciation day for addicts like ourselves that spend a considerable chunk of our income on their products (yep, I'm dreaming, I know).


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_So, bimbos, here's a difficult (mean?) question: If you could only have things from ONE of the upcoming collections (from Cool Heat through to Red She Said), which collection would it be?_

 
How can I possibly choose!?!  If I could only have things from ONE collection until the Holiday I would go with Sonic Chic.  I really want those Mineralize Blushes and also the 181SE.  Thank God I don't actually have to pick just one although it might be good for my wallet if I did!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Seriously.  The only time i haven't paid full price for MAC was when I got a ticket to the EL warehouse sale, and getting a ticket to that is like getting a ticket to Charlie's Chocolate Factory!  I think MAC should have a customer appreciation day for addicts like ourselves that spend a considerable chunk of our income on their products (yep, I'm dreaming, I know)._

 
I bet that was so exciting.  If I got to go to that I wouldn't sleep for weeks and if I did actually sleep I would just dream about MAC.  What kinds of things did you see there and what did you get?!?


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Seriously.  The only time i haven't paid full price for MAC was when I got a ticket to the EL warehouse sale, and getting a ticket to that is like getting a ticket to Charlie's Chocolate Factory!  I think MAC should have a customer appreciation day for addicts like ourselves that spend a considerable chunk of our income on their products (yep, I'm dreaming, I know)._

 
The only time I don't pay full price for MAC is when I get it from the lovely people here on Specktra!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 7, 2008)

Well Sanayhs if I ever see a Lightscapade at the CCO I will make sure to get one for you!


----------



## stv578 (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_How can I possibly choose!?! If I could only have things from ONE collection until the Holiday I would go with Sonic Chic. I really want those Mineralize Blushes and also the 181SE. Thank God I don't actually have to pick just one although it might be good for my wallet if I did! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Same here.  Probably one of the MSF blushes as well, because at the end of the day, blush is my absolute must have product right after concealer and foundation.  A close second are the MES duos coming up in July i think?  Starflash is it?  But that's just going by pics, and since i haven't really had much luck in the past with the MES's, I'm inclined to think these might just be prettier to look at than to use!  

I wish MAC would come up with a pale-ish pink Mattene that would flatter olive skin toned gals, you hear that MAC?!  Come on already!


----------



## KikiB (Jun 7, 2008)

Oh if I had to choose one item from the upcoming collections...I can't really choose. I'm trying to remember what all I want and what I have to cut down but probably the thing I want the most is one of those new MSF's that I saw. Either that or the Overrich pigments.


----------



## stv578 (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I bet that was so exciting. If I got to go to that I wouldn't sleep for weeks and if I did actually sleep I would just dream about MAC. What kinds of things did you see there and what did you get?!?_

 
I just wrote a really long post to answer your question, and by the time i hit the submit button, i was logged out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Will try again later!


----------



## stv578 (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I bet that was so exciting. If I got to go to that I wouldn't sleep for weeks and if I did actually sleep I would just dream about MAC. What kinds of things did you see there and what did you get?!?_

 
Alright, i'm gonna respond in sections!  I'll start with the fragrances, there were tons and tons of fragrances, mostly EL, some DKNY and a few Clinique.  I think they were mostly the limited edition fragrances, like the seasonal variations of White Linen, Pleasures, Happy etc.  This is the area where my soon-to-be sister-in-law did really well!  I had her on my cell to report what they had, she's a fragrance whore!

MAC wise, they had some leftover LE stuff, shadows (moth brown and french grey were both there), pigments, some liners, certains shades of concealer and foundations (I'm guessing stuff that had been sitting in the warehouse too long and they had to clear it out) and a few blushes and blush cremes.  Most notably my two favourite, Brit Wit and Uncommon.  They even had a few beauty powders and left over holiday palettes from the year before.

Next post!!!


----------



## stv578 (Jun 7, 2008)

Skincare wise, it was mostly Clinique, though there was some EL serum, which I think was updated so they were selling the old version and apparently it was a really great deal.  There was some MAC skincare in the old white packaging as well.

Oh, the biggest thing i noticed make-up wise were the lippies!  Quite a few MAC lipsticks and glosses that were either LE or being discontinued, some Clinique lip stuff and a little bit of BB.  There were also a few BB pot rouges in the darker colours that I'm guessing don't sell as much.

There were also quite a few foundations in either select shades or ones that had been updated.

All in all, I felt that it wasn't really worth my time.  The place was a total zoo and I had to wait an hour to get in.  Apparently, some people line up first thing in the morning to ensure they get first picks on things.  I was told there were brushes but that was the first thing to sell out apparently.

I ended up getting a few things simply because they were discounted, but otherwise I wouldn't have gotten.  I mean honestly, if i like something enought when it comes out, i buy it right away to make sure i get it!  If i lived somewhere where CCO's existed, i may be less inclined to get things that i'm iffy on, but we don't have that luxury here and i don't know anyone that works for any EL brands, so the chances of me going to a warehouse sale again is very small.

Everything I bought that day i almost never use.  My future SIL did well though, so at least my efforts benefitted someone!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Well Sanayhs if I ever see a Lightscapade at the CCO I will make sure to get one for you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You would be my hero of, like, the year.


----------



## KikiB (Jun 8, 2008)

Someday I hope to get a Lightscapade...


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Someday I hope to get a Lightscapade..._

 
Well our CCO has had them before and I am hoping that it will happen again!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_purrtykitty - I have to know about salsarose..& how does the color look on your pale skin?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I also want to know about Cantaloupe Blush!_

 
They are both gorgeous colors!  It's so hard to describe, but I'll definitely post FOTDs in the near future with them.  I did try both of them on before I purchased them, so I know they will work on me.  I was on the fence about Azalea...man, that one is BRIGHT!  I decided to save that one for when I go to Vegas this December.


----------



## KikiB (Jun 8, 2008)

Yeah MSF's are one of only a couple things that make a trip to the CCO worth it for me...between getting there, having to get up at the buttcrack of dawn to bus it, and so forth...note to self: take bus to Lynnwood, then catch 201 there and not wait at Everett.

I have a feeling though it would be Light Flush and Warmed before Lightscapade, but you never know.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_So, bimbos, here's a difficult (mean?) question: If you could only have things from ONE of the upcoming collections (from Cool Heat through to Red She Said), which collection would it be?_

 
   Hard question!! 

Cool Heat - e/s Gulf Stream

Sonic Chic - blush Pleasantry

Colour Forms - 5 Advanced Brushes

Electroflash - MES Sea & Sky

Overrich - pigment Antique Green

Starflash - e/s Talent Pool

Cult of Cherry - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a blush or a lipglass

Red She Said - an eye palette


.... but thanks I can get more!!


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Jun 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_So, bimbos, here's a difficult (mean?) question: If you could only have things from ONE of the upcoming collections (from Cool Heat through to Red She Said), which collection would it be?_

 
Without blinking an eyelash - CULT OF CHERRY!!!

Oh how it calls to me from the future!


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Jun 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_ 
Dear Apartments in the City of Halifax,

Please reveal to me one of you that is large enough for my belongings, willing to be home to my pets, is affordable and is in an appropriate area. It would be much appreciated and make my life much, much easier right now. Thank you.

Sincerely,
Sanayhs_

 
Sanayhs, I just want you to know that I've been praying for you everyday since you made this very heartfelt wish/prayer for your new home. And I'm certain that I'm not the only one! You are our very Matriarch to our Bimbo Home here, after all! 

Keep a positive attitude & keep smiling! 

Also, it really does help to write down, exactly, what you're looking for on a piece of paper, down to the smallest detail. To focus on this - the universe will, at the very least, try to meet you halfway! Keep up the great search! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I’m asking all of us Bimbos to _please_ come together and to sign our names to this posting with her Prayer quoted above, 
as well as the original posting Sanayhs made which can be found on *page 23, #559, on May 26, 2008*.

Let us work a little "Bimbo Mojo" shall we?

*Please sign your name here in loving thanks to our “Bimbo Thread Matriarch” in hopes that she finds the HOME of her Dreams! Sooner rather than later! *

*Wishing you all the luck Sanayhs - as we cheer you on!*

*


















*
***************************************************  *******************************


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Without blinking an eyelash - CULT OF CHERRY!!!

Oh how it calls to me from the future!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hurrah! Meee tooooooo! I'm so excited for it.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Sanayhs, I just want you to know that I've been praying for you everyday since you made this very heartfelt wish/prayer for your new home. And I'm certain that I'm not the only one! You are our very Matriarch to our Bimbo Home here, after all! 

Keep a positive attitude & keep smiling! 

Also, it really does help to write down, exactly, what you're looking for on a piece of paper, down to the smallest detail. To focus on this - the universe will, at the very least, try to meet you halfway! Keep up the great search! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I’m asking all of us Bimbos to please come together and to sign our names to this posting with her Prayer quoted above, 
as well as the original posting Sanayhs made which can be found on *page 23, #559, on May 26, 2008*.

Let us work a little "Bimbo Mojo" shall we?

*Please sign your name here in loving thanks to our “Bimbo Thread Matriarch” in hopes that she finds the HOME of her Dreams! Sooner rather than later! *

*Wishing you all the luck Sanayhs - as we cheer you on!*

*


















*
***************************************************  *******************************






















_

 

I sincerely thank you. This is very touching and encouraging.

As it stands right now, I just submitted an application for a place last night and I'm hoping like hell it gets accepted. 

Again, thank you.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_They are both gorgeous colors!  It's so hard to describe, but I'll definitely post FOTDs in the near future with them.  I did try both of them on before I purchased them, so I know they will work on me.  I was on the fence about Azalea...man, that one is BRIGHT!  I decided to save that one for when I go to Vegas this December._

 
I just bought Salsarose! I have been wanting that blush for about a year.  Man, it just looks so gorgeous in the pot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I just ordered it , so I'll have to wait to see what it looks like irl 
Thanks


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 8, 2008)

to answer the question about if I could only have stuff from ONE collection....my decision is: Overrich! Pigments YAY! Based on descriptions I think I want 4. 

But Cult of Cherry is right behind there, for the quads esp. for those days I don't want to mess with pigments.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_So, bimbos, here's a difficult (mean?) question: If you could only have things from ONE of the upcoming collections (from Cool Heat through to Red She Said), which collection would it be?_

 

Ack...that's such a hard question for a Bimbo to answer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sonic Chic - the Blushes especially the  Raspberry Blush


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jun 8, 2008)

I am going to have to go with the Raspberry blush from Sonic Chic too as the ONE thing from upcoming collections. But you never really know until you see things IRL. Looking forward to hearing what you think of Salsarose elegant-one. I'm very happy with that Bobbi Brown Washed Rose blush I just bought. The amount of shimmer in it is just perfect for me.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_I just bought Salsarose! I have been wanting that blush for about a year. Man, it just looks so gorgeous in the pot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just ordered it , so I'll have to wait to see what it looks like irl 
Thanks_

 
You will LOVE it!  It's just so pretty.  It looks a little daunting in the pot, but it's very easy to get a sheer wash of color.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_I am going to have to go with the Raspberry blush from Sonic Chic too as the ONE thing from upcoming collections. But you never really know until you see things IRL. Looking forward to hearing what you think of Salsarose elegant-one. I'm very happy with that Bobbi Brown Washed Rose blush I just bought. The amount of shimmer in it is just perfect for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Cool! I will check the BB one out & the lip liners. I think I will get to go to a Nordies or MAC store this Tues/Wed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Every time I get to go to the "big city' i act like a kid getting to go to the candy store...well then, I do like candy stores too


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_You will LOVE it!  It's just so pretty.  It looks a little daunting in the pot, but it's very easy to get a sheer wash of color._

 
Great - I can't wait to see it.

Is Cantaloupe anything like peaches blush maybe darker?

And, heres a stupid question that i've been meaning to ask...so MAC counters don't carry the pigments unless they are released in a collection? Are they available only at MAC Stores & online?


----------



## stv578 (Jun 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Great - I can't wait to see it.

Is Cantaloupe anything like peaches blush maybe darker?

And, heres a stupid question that i've been meaning to ask...so MAC counters don't carry the pigments unless they are released in a collection? Are they available only at MAC Stores & online?_

 
The MAC counters in department stores carry only the pigments that come with specific collections, and they're all LE.  The freestanding stores and the website have a permanent collection of pigments, and the pro store and website has those and the 'pro' pigments, so obviously a bigger selection.   So while you can get pigments pretty much whenever you want, there are so many LE ones that come and go that make it seem there are soooo many out there!


----------



## KikiB (Jun 8, 2008)

You're telling me; I only can seem to get a couple perm ones a year because of all the LE ones!


----------



## kobri (Jun 8, 2008)

Sanayhs, have you tried Clayton Park, there are so many places out there, or are you looking to be downtown? Seems like everyone is looking for new places right now though.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Great - I can't wait to see it.

Is Cantaloupe anything like peaches blush maybe darker?

And, heres a stupid question that i've been meaning to ask...so MAC counters don't carry the pigments unless they are released in a collection? Are they available only at MAC Stores & online?_

 
Cantaloupe is more of a nude peach, if that makes sense.  I think it will be great paired with a bright eye, making for toned-down, but still accentuated cheeks.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Cantaloupe is more of a nude peach, if that makes sense.  I think it will be great paired with a bright eye, making for toned-down, but still accentuated cheeks._

 
Perfect! Thanks


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi ladies!  Man it has been busy in here! I am feeling pretty crappy lately.  Had the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 last night, along with my youngest son, and today my husband is coming down with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, if I had to pick ONE upcoming collection, it would be ELECTROFLASH.  I love MES.

If I had to pick ONE thing from each collection coming I would choose:

Cool Heat - Warm Chill e/s

Colour Forms - Play Around Pink Colour Forms Powder

Sonic Chic - Gentle Blush

Electroflash - Sea and Sky MES

Starflash - Lotusland e/s

Overrich - Antique Green Pigment

Cult of Cherry - one of the blushes

Red She Said - Probably the cool eye palette

Geeze, that was tough!  Thank goodness I don't have to choose just one thing!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Hi ladies! Man it has been busy in here! I am feeling pretty crappy lately. Had the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 last night, along with my youngest son, and today my husband is coming down with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aww, that's too bad.  Being sick really sucks.  I hope you and your family feel better soon!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 8, 2008)

Me too!  I hope that you and your family feel better soon Audrey!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_Sanayhs, have you tried Clayton Park, there are so many places out there, or are you looking to be downtown? Seems like everyone is looking for new places right now though._

 
I hate Clayton Park, quite honestly. It's dreary, packed with people, doesn't have the greatest public transportation through much of it, and it removes my ability to walk wherever I please (be it work, a friend's place, etcetera) since it's so far out of the city proper. However, I also despise downtown - too busy, too many people, too noisy, and too expensive. I spend enough time downtown since I work in that area!

I'm mostly looking in central Halifax (<3!!! My favourite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), the north end and the west end. Sackville and Bedford are too far away and are gross (well, in my opinion  also, only served by the despicable bus route number 80). Dartmouth... I lived there 15 years, was delighted to get out of that side of the harbour and am not going back. I'm also not a fan of Fairview, what with not enough bus routes and not being the greatest of areas.

Keep in mind when I say I'm looking in the North end, I mean the safe parts of it. Heh.

So... yeah. I need an affordable, accessible, cat friendly, rabbit friendly, spacious, hopefully sunny place with NO CARPET. The no carpet thing is actually pretty easy to achieve in Halifax, I find, what with a lot of old places having hardwood (and there are SO many old places in Halifax!) and newly renovated places going more with laminate flooring these days. 

Carpet is revolting... It is impossible to get clean. Think I'm wrong? Try tearing some up some time. Yeah, see how clean you think it is then. Furthermore, my cat likes to claw at carpet and the bunny sometimes poops on the floor. Now, while bunny poo is usually dry, round pellets, there are occasions when it is... not. Additionally, it's much harder on my asthma and dust mite allergies. 

I realise having furry critters when I have allergies (yes, cat and rabbit allergies too!) seems downright dumb, but the truth is I build up some tolerance by having them about. When I live without critters, my allergies get much worse, so when I finally encounter a fuzzy beast, I'm an absolute wreck! Also, they're just friggin' cute and make me happy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, uh, yes. I'm a fussy thing, but I trust I'll find something suitable. Hoping like hell that I HAVE... just waiting to hear back about my application! *crosses her fingers*

Thanks for the suggestion, though.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 8, 2008)

<------- Again Sanayhs I am sending prayers and magic your way for your application to be accepted and for you to have the place you want!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Hi ladies!  Man it has been busy in here! I am feeling pretty crappy lately.  Had the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 last night, along with my youngest son, and today my husband is coming down with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Eeeeeep, I hope you're all feeling much better ASAP!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 8, 2008)

Although my intention to find out what one collection each of you would pick rather than one item per collection, that's an interesting one, too. My one collection is definitely Cult of Cherry (seconded by Overrich!), but if I were to pick one item per collection, it would be as follows:

Cool Heat: Turquatic Heat 
Colour Forms: Royal Flush pigment
New View: 189 brush (not a hard pick since I don't think the lightest MSF in the collection will be light enough for myself and a bunch of the rest of you!)
Sonic Chic!: Gentle blush
Starflash: Feline kohl power (I didn't have money for it when it was out before. I wanted it then, and I WANT IT NOW. BE MIIIIIIIIIIIIINE!)
Electroflash: Odd Couple MES
Overrich: Heritage Rouge pigment 
Cult of Cherry: A mattene. Yum. I can't pick which one without colour descriptions, so.

I've been called in for all three of my on call shifts this week, so I should be able to buy some Cool Heat stuff without much wait or worry! <333333 ...I may be a bad person and put it on my credit card (knowing I'll get paid the next day, and that the next paycheque will be good!).


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_





 <------- Again Sanayhs I am sending prayers and magic your way for your application to be accepted and for you to have the place you want! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You always have such pretty magic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Thank you.)


----------



## stv578 (Jun 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Hi ladies! Man it has been busy in here! I am feeling pretty crappy lately. Had the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 last night, along with my youngest son, and today my husband is coming down with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That bites.  Hope everyone gets better quickly and your other boys don't get it.


----------



## KikiB (Jun 9, 2008)

Oh if we are doing the one item per collection rule...

Cool Heat: Tropic Glow slimshine

Colour Forms: Either the Play Around Pink Colour Form powder, or the Royal Flush pigment

Sonic Chic: Love Joy blush

Starflash: Sunset B. eyeshadow

Electroflash: Play on Plums MES

Overrich: Megarich pigment

Cult of Cherry: That blue mascara

Red She Said: No clue yet, but it looks very CCO-able.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Although my intention to find out what one collection each of you would pick rather than one item per collection, that's an interesting one, too. My one collection is definitely Cult of Cherry (seconded by Overrich!), but if I were to pick one item per collection, it would be as follows:
_

 
Oops, sorry... It would be IMPOSSIBLE for me to pick just one collection


----------



## KikiB (Jun 9, 2008)

I know, keeping it to one is so difficult, and then keeping the budgets down will be even tougher, especially since more and more of the MES duos are looking buyable to me. And that's before we get swatches in.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 9, 2008)

Hello ladies, I am baaaaaack :cue music:

Goodness, so much has happened while I have been away.

Sanay- Sending lots of good luck your way for you to find an apartment thats just perfect for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now you have double magic!

Purrty- you are a lucky lucky girl for all of those fantastic finds! Enjoy them!!

Tameva- your jury experience sounds grueling to say the least. Of course you have us and mac to cheer you on!

Audrey- get well soon! You certainly can't enjoy the cool heat release while all barfy. 

Sanay- on your pick one collection, I asked myself and my brain gave me the middle finger and said does not compute. You all had some fantastic answers!

If anyone has any questions for me on where i was this weekend, what I think on the pigments, or just a what are you having for lunch- ask away!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 9, 2008)

Adina, I posted a question for u over in the cool heat thread about Turquatic Heat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aaaaaand by the way, what _is_ for lunch today? I am starving and theres noooo food in the house, so I'm not quite sure what to do about that lol


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 9, 2008)

Well girls, I got my camera to work for a little bit & I took some pictures of my tank. I am sorry for the crappy quality! I needing to get a new camera within the next month.




I was only able to get somewhat decent pictures of my Toby Puffer, Scooter. The Clown fish, Larry & Bob move way to fast to get good pictures.


----------



## stv578 (Jun 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Adina, I posted a question for u over in the cool heat thread about Turquatic Heat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aaaaaand by the way, what is for lunch today? I am starving and theres noooo food in the house, so I'm not quite sure what to do about that lol_

 
I'm making some homemade pasta and rose sauce with sauteed mushrooms and baby spinach.  Come on over!  Everyone's welcome


----------



## stv578 (Jun 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_ 
If anyone has any questions for me on where i was this weekend, what I think on the pigments, or just a what are you having for lunch- ask away!_

 
Sooo, where _were_  you this weekend?!  Do tell!


----------



## stv578 (Jun 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Well girls, I got my camera to work for a little bit & I took some pictures of my tank. I am sorry for the crappy quality! I needing to get a new camera within the next month.






_

 

Looks great!  Is that a fresh water tank or salt water?


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Looks great!  Is that a fresh water tank or salt water?_

 
Thanks! It's a salt water. It isn't finished yet, I need to pick up a couple more fish in a couple weeks.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Well girls, I got my camera to work for a little bit & I took some pictures of my tank. I am sorry for the crappy quality! I needing to get a new camera within the next month.




_

 
Well done! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really like it.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Sooo, where were  you this weekend?!  Do tell!_

 
She visited the MAC pro store in New York! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How exciting...

Did you ask a MA for more information about Sonic Chic?


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 9, 2008)

Haha, you are all too cute! Cantafford- I can't find your question. i am not that sharp this afternoon, please refresh my memory? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ladies, this past weekend the bf and I went on an adventure to baltimore. So much fun was had! We ate, and went out on the town, and took in the sites of the city. If only the temp and humidity weren't so intense! 

Susanne is partially right, my pro excursions happened on thursday and friday :-D

Hmm, for lunch? I am on a diet so I am having a plain small side garden salad with no dressing and maybe a little bit of turkey breast


----------



## Susanne (Jun 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_She visited the MAC pro store in New York! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How exciting...

Did you ask a MA for more information about Sonic Chic?_

 
That question was for krasevayadancer


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Well done! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really like it._

 

Thanks! I can stare at it all day, they are really personable fish. They have actually started begging for food!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 9, 2008)

^^^^ my ex had a tank for five years as well. I am convinced that the fishs had knew me after some time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They were hiding themselves if strangers were in the room but not if it was me.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_^^^^ my ex had a tank for five years as well. I am convinced that the fishs had knew me after some time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They were hiding themselves if strangers were in the room but not if is was me._

 
lol, thats awesome!

I can't wait until they "grow up", they are still pretty little.


----------



## nunu (Jun 9, 2008)

Ladies or shall i say bimbos! LOL.. I am in LOVE with these dazzleglasses!!!!! I only bought 2 because a few were sold out already. I am definately going to get some more of these!!

...BIMBO 4 LIFE......


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_I'm making some homemade pasta and rose sauce with sauteed mushrooms and baby spinach.  Come on over!  Everyone's welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yummy! Mail some to Halifax?


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Hmm, for lunch? I am on a diet so I am having a plain small side garden salad with no dressing and maybe a little bit of turkey breast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Ugh. Diet. I hate diets. Damn them! I prefer to go to the gym. Though, not lately, what with the fact that I think I pulled a muscle in my back on Thursday. My 'diet' of late involves lots of candy called "Advil". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hey, it gets me through work (hurray monies!!) and it's getting better, so I should be good to go soon.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 9, 2008)

Housing scenario update: My application for the place I'm hoping to get hasn't been processed yet, I found out today. I sent it via email and the real estate agent has since realised that without a signature, she can't put it through (lots of info on there, you know? All my financial stuff and whatnot). So, hopefully I'll meet up with her tomorrow or the next day, sign it and get it put through... I WANT SOME APPROVAL!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi girls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wow I sure miss a lot on this thread being at work all day!

clslvr6spd - Your fish tank looks awesome!  I would love to have a puffer and some clown fish!  Is is a lot of work?

Nunu-Which colors of dazzleglass did you get?  Aren't dazzleglasses the best!?  I am seriously in love with them.

Stv578-Can I come over for pasta!?  That sounds wonderful right about now!

Krasevayadancer-I hope that you had fun this weekend with your boyfriend!  Thanks for all the great info on the neon pigments!  We missed you around here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sanayhs-Keep us posted on your application! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Of course still sending 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 your way! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW where is Audrey?  I hope that she is feeling ok! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am SOOOO happy to be done with work for the day!  Mondays are the worst!


----------



## stv578 (Jun 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Yummy! Mail some to Halifax? _

 
Can you imagine what Canada Post would charge for _that_?!   Might as well just join Coachkitten and come on over, it'll probably be more cost effective!!!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 9, 2008)

Clearly we should plan to have as many bimbos as possible travel to the same city at the same time so we could have a big bimbo party with delicious food stuffs.


----------



## stv578 (Jun 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_ 
Stv578-Can I come over for pasta!? That sounds wonderful right about now!
_

 
You bet!  Still have lots leftover!  All Bimbos welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_clslvr6spd - Your fish tank looks awesome!  I would love to have a puffer and some clown fish!  Is is a lot of work?_

 
Thanks!!! My puffer is the best and those damn clown fish are something else, lol! It is a lot of work when you start, you also have to be pretty patient to let the tank and rock cycle before you put in the fish. Now that my tank ans cycled and my fish are doing good, I just need to test 1x a day & feed the clowns 2x a day & the puffer will eat every other day.
My puffer was stressed for a couple days, but he is back to normal being is spunky weird self.

I just love it!!


----------



## stv578 (Jun 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Clearly we should plan to have as many bimbos as possible travel to the same city at the same time so we could have a big bimbo party with delicious food stuffs._

 
That would be GREAT!  Great food, great company, who could ask for more?!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_That would be GREAT!  Great food, great company, who could ask for more?!_

 

There would, of course, also be great makeup! But then... where would this dream get together take place? 

EDIT: Somewhere with a Marriott!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 9, 2008)

Susanne, no new info yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Nobody has been to update so they couldnt give me new info. I am working on it though!


----------



## nunu (Jun 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Hi girls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wow I sure miss a lot on this thread being at work all day!

Nunu-Which colors of dazzleglass did you get? Aren't dazzleglasses the best!? I am seriously in love with them._

 

I got like venus and sugar rimmed!! 
i got sugar rimmed because of CantAffordMAC LOL...She convinced me to get it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i do want more now!!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 9, 2008)

I am loving sugarrimmed!  Well I really love them all!  BTW happy almost birthday nunu!


----------



## KikiB (Jun 9, 2008)

I never got Sugarrimmed-I took Pleasure Principle as my only lighter colour and I love it to death.

All I had to eat today was veggie teriyaki at the mall-I might have dinner but I'm too tired and bored to cook anything.


----------



## stv578 (Jun 10, 2008)

Where is everybody? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm sitting here with me Green Tea latte but no one to chat with!  I seriously need to curtail one of my habits, I think Starbuck's will have to go before MAC!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 10, 2008)

I just logged on to check stuff out while I ate lunch...now I'll be going back to studying. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But I'll be back later tonight!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm home from work now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also just signed the application for the condo I want and it should be processed by tomorrow at the latest. Eep! *hopes*


----------



## nunu (Jun 10, 2008)

^ i hope it works out for you this time Sanayhs!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi girls!  I have been out today running errands and having lunch with a girlfriend.  The weather here in Seattle is c-r-a-p-p-y!  Even more than usual!  I am so ready for some sun!  Hope everyone is doing well today!


----------



## nunu (Jun 10, 2008)

The weather is really nice in the UK! We are finally getting some sunshine! I hope i don't jinx it!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 10, 2008)

Around here, the weather is nice one day and garbage the next. Ahhh, maritimes. Also, dude! This thread has hit ONE THOUSAND POSTS! Way to go ladies/bimbos!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 10, 2008)

It's been schizophrenic weather here, too.  Nice borderline HOT during the days, but stormy in the evenings and nights.  There was a tornado here on Sunday morning - sirens woke us up (or me, rather - had to yell at dead-to-the-world DH) at 2:30 am.  Fortunately we didn't have any damage, but many others did.  Seems to be a pattern we're in.  Eh, that's spring in the Midwest for ya.


----------



## nunu (Jun 10, 2008)

^ Glad you are ok


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 10, 2008)

seriously we need to get some kind of air siren system, too many tornadoes IMO so far this year, and we're not even at the peak! :s all we can do to know ones are spotted is listen to radio, watch tv (if the feed is still in). its kinda scary and annoying


----------



## stv578 (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Around here, the weather is nice one day and garbage the next. Ahhh, maritimes. Also, dude! This thread has hit ONE THOUSAND POSTS! Way to go ladies/bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 





Alright!  We rock!

Weather here has been amazing the last week or so, nice and hot but not overly humid.  Love it!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_seriously we need to get some kind of air siren system, too many tornadoes IMO so far this year, and we're not even at the peak! :s all we can do to know ones are spotted is listen to radio, watch tv (if the feed is still in). its kinda scary and annoying_

 
No kidding!  This one hit with no warning at all - the people that got hit had little or no time to get take shelter, fortunately it was like an EF2.  In addition, 3 out of the 4 channels didn't even have a meteorologist broadcasting because everyone thought the tornado danger had passed with the storms that occurred earlier in the evening.  It's a damn miracle no one hurt or killed!!


----------



## stv578 (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_It's been schizophrenic weather here, too. Nice borderline HOT during the days, but stormy in the evenings and nights. There was a tornado here on Sunday morning - sirens woke us up (or me, rather - had to yell at dead-to-the-world DH) at 2:30 am. Fortunately we didn't have any damage, but many others did. Seems to be a pattern we're in. Eh, that's spring in the Midwest for ya._

 
Oh no.  Glad you're okay.

I can totally relate to a dead-to-the-world DH!  Our smoke alarm went off one night when I was preggies and _I _had to wake him up.  WTH?!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Oh no. Glad you're okay.

I can totally relate to a dead-to-the-world DH! Our smoke alarm went off one night when I was preggies and I had to wake him up. WTH?!_

 
Yeah, he'd even slept through the monthly warning sirens not even a day earlier!  But, it's not completely his fault...he's deaf in one ear.  Plus, I think once women reach a certain (childbearing) age, we just become light sleepers.  I know as a teen I slept through many tornado warnings - fortunately for me, my bedroom was in the basement, lol!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 10, 2008)

*waves* Hi Girls!  I am here!  No 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 today.  Whatever it was hit is all for 24-48 hours. I am SO glad it's over! 

We are dealing with hellacious weather here too... 90+ degrees and severe thunderstorms every afternoon.  Man, I hate Florida.  I can't wait to get back home.

Coachkitten - My husband was stationed in Seattle/Silverdale at Naval Submarine Base Bangor with the USMC.  He loved his time there, crappy weather and all.  He wants to take me there for a visit and have dinner in the space needle and go to Pikes Place.  Hopefully someday, we can plan a trip


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 10, 2008)

Yay, audrey is back! 

Wow what an exhausting day. This weather takes so much out of me. Temps in the near 100's and hot as all hell- yuck!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Yay, audrey is back! 

Wow what an exhausting day. This weather takes so much out of me. Temps in the near 100's and hot as all hell- yuck!_

 





 I am excited to be back! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I know what you mean Adina.  It almost makes it senseless to even wear makeup with the way it melts off!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 10, 2008)

yay Bimbos!!

How many of you have been contemplating and keep on saying some variation of "next collection will be my last for a while". that was neo-sci-fi. then i broke down and bought...well a few tendertones. and now cool heat. yea....um and I do want to try a mineral blush. i would like another mineral e/s. oh and i freaking LOVE pigments.....so I'm totally dead.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_





Alright!  We rock!

Weather here has been amazing the last week or so, nice and hot but not overly humid.  Love it!_

 
Bleh. Hot. Hot often comes with sun. Sun makes me sick. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sad, but true. If I'm in the sun for long the following happens, in order: I get a headache, I become dizzy, I get super dehydrated, nauseated and I get REALLY out of it - you'd swear I was stoned or something. Heh. 

And, of course, too much humidity (or too much cold) drives my asthma wild.

I'm totally weather friendly.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_





 I am excited to be back! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I know what you mean Adina.  It almost makes it senseless to even wear makeup with the way it melts off! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Keeping in mind I'm in Canada and don't tend to cite temperature in degrees Farenheit... It was over thirty degrees here yesterday. For Halifax, that's pretty hot, I've got to say. The hotel I work in was brutal_._ Sure, rooms have air conditioning, but the hallways? Not so much. Plus, my uniform is *100% POLYESTER* and I'm running around doing physical labour. Ye-ah, that was a smart choice of fabric, guys. WHY some guests feel the need to crank the thermostat in their room to 27 degrees or so and upwards when we already have that kind of heat going on is far beyond me. Practically no make up is safe from the kind of sweat that pours off of me in that, I must say.

So, of late? The only makeup I bother with is fluidline and maybe lipgloss. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anything else seems pointless... also, watching powder foundation pour off of you as a liquid is SO not appealing (not that I bother with foundation ever at all for work... but, you know, it's still hot outside on days when I don't work and there are hills to be climbed when walking around in downtown Halifax).


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 10, 2008)

I am glad that your safe purrtykitty! and Audrey I am glad you haven't died on us! lol.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Its been shit hot here and windy!!! My allergies are kicking my ass today & I have a sinus migraine! I just want this wind to stop, but it just gets hotter when the winds die down. But I have nothing to complain about with all that crazy weather in the midwest!!


----------



## KikiB (Jun 10, 2008)

Well the good news is that the weather is supposed to get into the 70's this weekend, or at least mid 60's...the bad news is that I am working. Well I guess that is good news as I need the money. Not to mention I would rather work on crappy days and then have my days off be sunny. 

Audrey-you will LOVE Pike Place. I swear that if I lived close to downtown, I would definitely buy groceries there. The restaurant on the Space Needle though-you're paying for the view. The food is pretty bad but the view is amazing and the restaurant actually rotates. Way cool. It's not fast but hey, the best dinner with a view in town.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_yay Bimbos!!

How many of you have been contemplating and keep on saying some variation of "next collection will be my last for a while". that was neo-sci-fi. then i broke down and bought...well a few tendertones. and now cool heat. yea....um and I do want to try a mineral blush. i would like another mineral e/s. oh and i freaking LOVE pigments.....so I'm totally dead.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_

 
You said it!!  Pigments are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!  Fortunately I live close enough to a CCO, that I think I'll get the ones I cannot live without and then cross my fingers on the rest.  Geez - there's 4 new ones with Nordie's collection and 8 new ones with Overrich, so that 12 pigments!!  That's a lot of $$ for someone who has yet to secure a job!  And that doesn't include the lipsticks, shadows and blushes that I'll be wanting!  Gah, I'm just completely screwed!


----------



## stv578 (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Yeah, he'd even slept through the monthly warning sirens not even a day earlier! But, it's not completely his fault...he's deaf in one ear. Plus, I think once women reach a certain (childbearing) age, we just become light sleepers. I know as a teen I slept through many tornado warnings - fortunately for me, my bedroom was in the basement, lol!_

 
LOL!  Yep, I do think women become lighter sleepers once we're of child bearing age, or maybe it's because work stresses us out so much?  And once we have kids, we can hear snails crawl!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_You said it!!  Pigments are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!  Fortunately I live close enough to a CCO, that I think I'll get the ones I cannot live without and then cross my fingers on the rest.  Geez - there's 4 new ones with Nordie's collection and 8 new ones with Overrich, so that 12 pigments!!  That's a lot of $$ for someone who has yet to secure a job!  And that doesn't include the lipsticks, shadows and blushes that I'll be wanting!  Gah, I'm just completely screwed!_

 
Short of a CCO/winning the lottery/miracles, I need a person with a pro card to become my "dealer" or something.


----------



## stv578 (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_yay Bimbos!!

How many of you have been contemplating and keep on saying some variation of "next collection will be my last for a while". that was neo-sci-fi. then i broke down and bought...well a few tendertones. and now cool heat. yea....um and I do want to try a mineral blush. i would like another mineral e/s. oh and i freaking LOVE pigments.....so I'm totally dead.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_

 
Isn't it awful?!  I do it ALL the time!  I promised my DH that Heatherette would be the absolute last of it for a while! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I then proclaimed I would be skipping both Neo Sci Fi and Cool Heat, both to him and on here!  Again.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I still honestly think this is my Barbie Loves MAC syndrome!  I posted once before in some thread on here, but I was still in the early stages of my two year mat leave when that collection came out and I was really good, i only bought 3 shadows, but later regretted this big time.  So, clearly you can all see the effect this had on me!!!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_LOL!  Yep, I do think women become lighter sleepers once we're of child bearing age, or maybe it's because work stresses us out so much?  And once we have kids, we can hear snails crawl!_

 
I'm no where near having kids (friends are terrified of the thought of me spawning offspring, ahahaha), but I must say my boyfriend is a MUCH lighter sleeper than I am. Everything and anything wakes him up, whereas I could sleep through the apocalypse. As long as my phone doesn't ring.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Isn't it awful?! I do it ALL the time! I promised my DH that Heatherette would be the absolute last of it for a while! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I then proclaimed I would be skipping both Neo Sci Fi and Cool Heat, both to him and on hear! Again.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I still honestly think this is my Barbie Loves MAC syndrome! I posted once before in some thread on here, but I was still in the early stages of my two year mat leave when that collection came out and I was really good, i only bought 3 shadows, but later regretted this big time. So, clearly you can all see the effect this had on me!!!_

 
But, I bet all this retail therapy is still cheaper than spilling your woes to a shrink!


----------



## stv578 (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Bleh. Hot. Hot often comes with sun. Sun makes me sick. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sad, but true. If I'm in the sun for long the following happens, in order: I get a headache, I become dizzy, I get super dehydrated, nauseated and I get REALLY out of it - you'd swear I was stoned or something. Heh. 

And, of course, too much humidity (or too much cold) drives my asthma wild.

I'm totally weather friendly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's too bad.  I just loooove the heat so much, but I know I'm in the minority.  I will admit that the really humid days are pretty rough, but I love the mornings when it's already in the 20's.  Maybe not so much when my car didn't have AC, but it's all good now!


----------



## stv578 (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_But, I bet all this retail therapy is still cheaper than spilling your woes to a shrink! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's definitely one way of looking at it!  In that case, I'll be hauling big time when i return to work, lol!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_That's definitely one way of looking at it! In that case, I'll be hauling big time when i return to work, lol!_

 
Yep, I'll probably do a congratulatory haul when I find a job - any excuse for a haul, right?!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Yep, I'll probably do a congratulatory haul when I find a job - any excuse for a haul, right?!_

 
Absolutely! "Today ends in Y! Hurray! TIME TO HAUL!"


----------



## stv578 (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Yep, I'll probably do a congratulatory haul when I find a job - any excuse for a haul, right?!_

 
Right! *Cough cough*, because we _need_ excuses to haul!  But in all seriousness, finding a new job is definitely grounds for a haul!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 11, 2008)

Ha, I did some hauling on here in celebration of my job actually starting to give me appropriate hours. You think I'd want to finish paying off the credit card bill I've run up while not having sufficient income first, but nooooo...

Instead, I bought some pretties from Adina. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's all good, it just means no Cool Heat this week unless I'm B2Ming for it (and I get paid Friday, so, the CC gets fed soon).

EDIT: Someone has a BNIB Lightscapade and a Petticoat for sale that are SO TEMPTING. Why did I look!?


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_yay Bimbos!!

How many of you have been contemplating and keep on saying some variation of "next collection will be my last for a while". that was neo-sci-fi. then i broke down and bought...well a few tendertones. and now cool heat. yea....um and I do want to try a mineral blush. i would like another mineral e/s. oh and i freaking LOVE pigments.....so I'm totally dead.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_

 
Yep. Every. Single. Collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am just done for with Cool Heat and Tendertones.  I keep trying to cut my list, so I cut one thing out, and end up adding 2 more.  It is a vicious cycle.  I have all kinds of stuff on hold for Thursday, and I am hoping some swaps will pan out, so I can skip out on some things.  I am just so afraid if I skip it now, and want it later, it will cost me a fortune!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Yep. Every. Single. Collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am just done for with Cool Heat and Tendertones.  I keep trying to cut my list, so I cut one thing out, and end up adding 2 more.  It is a vicious cycle.  I have all kinds of stuff on hold for Thursday, and I am hoping some swaps will pan out, so I can skip out on some things.  I am just so afraid if I skip it now, and want it later, it will cost me a fortune!_

 
That's happened to me on a couple of things... and it's always sad.


----------



## stv578 (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Yep. Every. Single. Collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am just done for with Cool Heat and Tendertones. I keep trying to cut my list, so I cut one thing out, and end up adding 2 more. It is a vicious cycle. I have all kinds of stuff on hold for Thursday, and I am hoping some swaps will pan out, so I can skip out on some things. I am just so afraid if I skip it now, and want it later, it will cost me a fortune!_

 
I'm afraid of skipping things as well, even some things that I'm not entirely sure on because they're LE (eg. Gulfstream!!!).  I guess that's the genius of LE collections.  But I refuse to pay over retail for anything, so if it's gone, it's gone.


----------



## KikiB (Jun 11, 2008)

Well since I am very picky with my makeup, and I know my budgetary constraints (my mom has said "NO MORE VS FOR YOU!"), I always try to whittle the collections down to what I really believe I cannot live without. However there is still Naughty Nautical and NSF stuff that fall into that category. The Tendertones were very easy for me to skip, since they end up at the CCO's anyway. I only really started getting into MAC around Fafi, and I missed two of the items I wanted really badly (Fun 'n Sexy and Sassed-Up). 

Cool Heat I've kept to three items so far, but potentially I could pick more up. Colour Forms is tougher because I need to see swatches of the pigments in person. Good news is that since one of the other girls at the store will be on vacation, my hours will increase, and towards the end of our sale they do tend to do that. That means more money for Colour Forms but I'm trying to keep it to one lipstick, 4 of the pigments, and the Colour Form powders. If there are any actual MSF's that launch anytime soon, I am dead. I have to get two of each one. (what can I say, I love my MSF's)


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_I'm afraid of skipping things as well, even some things that I'm not entirely sure on because they're LE (eg. Gulfstream!!!). I guess that's the genius of LE collections. But I refuse to pay over retail for anything, so if it's gone, it's gone._

 
I know...and I'm tired of trying to chase things down at CCOs.  Not that I don't love a bargain, but it's usually not worth the heartburn to save a few bucks.  The only things I know _always_ end up at CCOs are the pigments because the general user won't buy that much product.  But even then, I get the colors I just don't want to take chances with.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 11, 2008)

Again I missed a lot in this thread by stepping away to study and take a nap! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Audrey you should make a trip to Seattle!  It is a gorgeous city and maybe your husband would let me borrow you for the day to MAC shop! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Congrats girls on 1000 posts and 42 pages!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love that we have really kept this thing going!  Go Dazzleglass Bimbos!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 11, 2008)

Hey, where is Elegant-One?


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Hey, where is Elegant-One? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I was wondering that as well. I miss her!


----------



## KikiB (Jun 11, 2008)

Yeah it does seem that almost everyone BUT her is here...

On a simpler note: today was $1 Cinnamon Sugar pretzel day at the pretzel place at the mall. Delish! Two of them=as good as a meal, cheaper, and definitely more satisfying. I just need an unadulterated sugar rush every now and then.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_





 I am excited to be back! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I know what you mean Adina. It almost makes it senseless to even wear makeup with the way it melts off! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I knoooooow. My studio fix literally melted off of me. I'm so glad I switched to studio fix fluid. You'd think a liquid foundation would melt off more than a powder one....nope. Not so much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 whoohooo. Unlucky for me, I have no choice but to wear foundation. My skin will not allow it!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_yay Bimbos!!

How many of you have been contemplating and keep on saying some variation of "next collection will be my last for a while". that was neo-sci-fi. then i broke down and bought...well a few tendertones. and now cool heat. yea....um and I do want to try a mineral blush. i would like another mineral e/s. oh and i freaking LOVE pigments.....so I'm totally dead.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_

 
Ughhh I am going through the same thing! I never tell myself that it will be my last collection (I'm an awful liar) lol. I just tell myself I'm only getting a few things. Then i try to narrow my list and it just goes back to the original list. If I want it, I want it damn it! Sigh...I try not to spend over 100 on a collection (i'm not including heatherette in that...whoooooo did that get expensive!)

BTW you cant forget about your little pretties on their way to Canada! (Ugh...tell me when u receive that package, please) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_LOL! Yep, I do think women become lighter sleepers once we're of child bearing age, or maybe it's because work stresses us out so much? And once we have kids, we can hear snails crawl!_

 
Sooo _thats_ why my mom would always wake up when i tried to change the channel. She'd be sound asleep and I'd tiptoe into the room and change the channel: "What are you doing?" "mom, you were sleeping" "No I wasn't, I was listening to that, put it back on" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Hey, where is Elegant-One? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I knew something was missing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And purrtykitty-I'm glad u are ok. We have been having a heat wave for the past however many days. Someone passed from it, I heard. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The heat is just awful! Tomorrow it'll finally be under 90 degrees. People's cars have read 110 degrees (I dunno if thats on the inside or what, but daaaaamn). And my room has no air conditioning in it. Needless to say, I haven't been sleeping in there. I have to rescue my makeup tomorrow though. My babies don't like the heat!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Yeah it does seem that almost everyone BUT her is here...

On a simpler note: today was $1 Cinnamon Sugar pretzel day at the pretzel place at the mall. Delish! Two of them=as good as a meal, cheaper, and definitely more satisfying. I just need an unadulterated sugar rush every now and then._

 
Yumm. I stay away from the pretzel places in my mall...(My ex boyfriend worked at Auntie Anne's and messed around with a lot of the stupid little girls there, and some of the girls still work there...) I have like a personal dumb little _thing_ against going there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Even being in the mall annoys me just because of the people. And the atmosphere. But lately I have been trying to go more. To go to Bath and Body works sale (by the time I get there they probably wont have anyyyyyything left!) I was gonna order on the website but I didnt want to pay $6 shipping. I justhave been into the mall...and shopping lately lol. I go through periods where Ispend money like crazy. Thats probably why I wanna go to the mall so bad


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 11, 2008)

I was wondering that where elegant-one was as well!  I hope she is ok.  Elegant-one we miss you!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 11, 2008)

My best friend and I can't leave the mall without an Auntie Anne's pretzel.  Mmm....pretzels!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_My best friend and I can't leave the mall without an Auntie Anne's pretzel. Mmm....pretzels! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Their lemonade is really good too. I usually just get the plain buttered and salted pretzel though. Yum..now I want one. ugh I'll just have to stop at 1 of the 3 stores in the mall (yes. we have 3 auntie annes in our mall)...I'll have to go to a non-skanky one


----------



## Susanne (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_yay Bimbos!!

How many of you have been contemplating and keep on saying some variation of "next collection will be my last for a while"._

 

LOL that never happens to me... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have a list here where I am waiting impatiently to fill in the names of the coming collections... I keep a record of all the pasts collections, what I have bought from each one and which one will come. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How could one collection be the last for a while? That depends on MAC


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 11, 2008)

Good morning Susanne! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alright girls I am off to bed!  Have a good night!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 11, 2008)

Have you already hauled Cool Heat? What did you get? 
Audrey, if you go to the counter tomorrow, enjoy!!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Good morning Susanne! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alright girls I am off to bed!  Have a good night! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Sleep well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And good morning here everyone!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 11, 2008)

Good morning Miss Susanne! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 / Goodnight coachkitten
I haven't hauled in my Cool Heat yet..But I did order solar white and gulf stream...in fear of them being unavailable this weekend. If I get to MAC this Saturday, I will be purchasing Cool heat shadow, either blue flame or deep truth, and a slimshine or two. Aaaaaand probably Turquatic Heat.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Alright girls I am off to bed!  Have a good night! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Goodnight & sweet dreams! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good morning susanne!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 11, 2008)

Oh and Adina...my question for you...was: is Turquatic heat a sexy summery exotic islandy tropical scent? Please say yes. LoL it matches cool heat's theme perfectly. I just want to smell like sex on the beach. Please tell me if this is the perfume I'm lookin for! I've never smelled any MAC perfume.


----------



## KikiB (Jun 11, 2008)

Morning Susanne!

Trust me, at our sale...we still have a lot of stuff left. Some of the clearances are sold through (we pretty much have sold out Breathe) but all stores get shipment three days a week and it's not just about the clearance but also the Weekly Specials. I swear we were able to completely restock all our 75% off tables just from today's shipment. Try working through a sale. It is brutal, and we got in a case or two of Sheer Freesia CBW today. I have to tell myself "You already have three tubes at home, plus several other untouched bottles" but eventually I give in. I already have two tubes of a scrub PLUS another oil warmer on hold.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Good morning Miss Susanne! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL this is how I am sitting here right now... I always get up, turn on my computer and make myself a coffee... Then I read for 30 min all new posts in my subscribed threads here before I go to the bathroom. Every single morning...


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Morning Susanne!

Trust me, at our sale...we still have a lot of stuff left. Some of the clearances are sold through (we pretty much have sold out Breathe) but all stores get shipment three days a week and it's not just about the clearance but also the Weekly Specials. I swear we were able to completely restock all our 75% off tables just from today's shipment. Try working through a sale. It is brutal, and we got in a case or two of Sheer Freesia CBW today. I have to tell myself "You already have three tubes at home, plus several other untouched bottles" but eventually I give in. I already have two tubes of a scrub PLUS another oil warmer on hold._

 
Thank you sooo much for this information! I don't even use my bath and body works stuff (I'm the kind of person that does like to smell good, but I am always in a rush so i forget to put it on. Or its similar to my MAC addiction--I buy something different when really all I do is keep going back to the same exact one I use everyday cuz its my favorite) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have been wearing more of my BBW stuff and let me tell you....It brightens my day lol. I'll spray some sprays and then when i get off work, I'll walk into my room and wonder why it smells so girly and pretty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sheer Freesia smells....sooooo good. One of my absolute favorites. My sister got me a body wash last year at graduation, and I went into BBW one day after to find the body splash and found it was on sale for $3 (whooohooooo)

Whats the difference between coco cabana and creamy coconut?? (i am in such a summery tropical mood lately, haha I'm sure you guys haven't noticed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )

And how does sea spray smell? And what about water blossom ivy? I am going to pick up all of these when I can get to the mall...thanks in advance KiKi


----------



## KikiB (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Thank you sooo much for this information! I don't even use my bath and body works stuff (I'm the kind of person that does like to smell good, but I am always in a rush so i forget to put it on. Or its similar to my MAC addiction--I buy something different when really all I do is keep going back to the same exact one I use everyday cuz its my favorite) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have been wearing more of my BBW stuff and let me tell you....It brightens my day lol. I'll spray some sprays and then when i get off work, I'll walk into my room and wonder why it smells so girly and pretty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sheer Freesia smells....sooooo good. One of my absolute favorites. My sister got me a body wash last year at graduation, and I went into BBW one day after to find the body splash and found it was on sale for $3 (whooohooooo)

Whats the difference between coco cabana and creamy coconut?? (i am in such a summery tropical mood lately, haha I'm sure you guys haven't noticed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )

And how does sea spray smell? And what about water blossom ivy? I am going to pick up all of these when I can get to the mall...thanks in advance KiKi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well see before I was MAC addicted, I was BBW addicted, even before I started working. I think it was my love of the product and willingness to learn that helped get me hired, and my knowledge that has kept me around close to 2 years later. It is a lot different when you work there because it's not as...special. I remember when I was younger, how it was really the cool thing to have. EVERYBODY had it. It is still the cool thing to have but prices have gone up...

Sheer Freesia is one of my favourites. I've got probably 5 of the small lotions, two full-size, three tubes of CBW, 5+ bottles of bubble bath, three bottles of silk splash, and so forth. I hated it when I first started working at the store, but now love it to death. 

The main difference between Coco Cabana and Creamy Coconut is that the former of the two is more of a pina colada blend, it has pineapple and such and is more of a blend, whereas Creamy Coconut is a straight-across coconut/vanilla blend, like shaved coconut almost. The difference between Creamy Coconut and Exotic Coconut is that Exotic Coconut is blended to be stronger and even more coconutty.

Seaspray is definitely one of the more masculine scents our company has done. Let me dig it out of my tubs...there! I found my bottle of Seaspray lotion. It's more of a marine scent than the Dancing Waters-the Dancing Waters is very close to the Breathe Happiness whereas Seaspray is crisper and without the citrus/lily notes. Waterblossom Ivy is like rain on grass. The new Rainkissed Leaves is very close to it.

For those 4 scents they are on final clearance in store, so if you see any stock up. I was able to consolidate tubs in order to make room for all the stuff I have bought already, but I need one just for all my trial size lotions. It's almost like take a different one every day. Worst part is I have not cleaned my room in AGES so I have more stuff lurking-which explains where the hell my Green Clover/Aloe splash went off to. That and a crapload of Wallflowers. Do any of you all use the Wallflowers, and if so what scents do you like in them?


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 11, 2008)

Without having it in front of me I would definitely say the perfume is the essence of summer. I don't know too much about notes and such but I do know this is probably the best mac perfume I have seen and the only one i have ever purchased. The scent is crisp and fruity, and oh so sexy! Personally, I love it!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Oh and Adina...my question for you...was: is Turquatic heat a sexy summery exotic islandy tropical scent? Please say yes. LoL it matches cool heat's theme perfectly. I just want to smell like sex on the beach. Please tell me if this is the perfume I'm lookin for! I've never smelled any MAC perfume._


----------



## stv578 (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Good morning Miss Susanne! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 / Goodnight coachkitten
I haven't hauled in my Cool Heat yet..But I did order solar white and gulf stream...in fear of them being unavailable this weekend. If I get to MAC this Saturday, I will be purchasing Cool heat shadow, either blue flame or deep truth, and a slimshine or two. Aaaaaand probably Turquatic Heat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Our Cool Heat wishlist sounds so similar!  I too ordered Gulf Stream and Solar White for the same reason, and added Warm Chill (going by the swatches, WC and GS look like they'll pair well together).  I'll also be choosing between Blue Flame or Deep Truth!  Let me know what you end up getting!  

As for Turquatic Heat, i'll have to definitely smell this, I probably wouldn't have even bothered testing this if it weren't for all the amazing descriptions of it.  Like Adina, I'm really not too good at picking up notes and such, I just know if something smells pleasing to me and whether or not it'll give people around me a headache!!! (Even though i only ever spritz on enough for someone very close to me to actually smell it).   

Hopefully my DD will feel better by tomorrow morning so me and my munchkins can go to the MAC counter!!!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Sheer Freesia is one of my favourites. I've got probably 5 of the small lotions, two full-size, three tubes of CBW, 5+ bottles of bubble bath, three bottles of silk splash, and so forth. I hated it when I first started working at the store, but now love it to death. 

The main difference between Coco Cabana and Creamy Coconut is that the former of the two is more of a pina colada blend, it has pineapple and such and is more of a blend, whereas Creamy Coconut is a straight-across coconut/vanilla blend, like shaved coconut almost. The difference between Creamy Coconut and Exotic Coconut is that Exotic Coconut is blended to be stronger and even more coconutty.

Seaspray is definitely one of the more masculine scents our company has done. Let me dig it out of my tubs...there! I found my bottle of Seaspray lotion. It's more of a marine scent than the Dancing Waters-the Dancing Waters is very close to the Breathe Happiness whereas Seaspray is crisper and without the citrus/lily notes. Waterblossom Ivy is like rain on grass. The new Rainkissed Leaves is very close to it.

For those 4 scents they are on final clearance in store, so if you see any stock up. I was able to consolidate tubs in order to make room for all the stuff I have bought already, but I need one just for all my trial size lotions. It's almost like take a different one every day. Worst part is I have not cleaned my room in AGES so I have more stuff lurking-which explains where the hell my Green Clover/Aloe splash went off to. That and a crapload of Wallflowers. Do any of you all use the Wallflowers, and if so what scents do you like in them?_

 
Wow! Thanks, that is sooo helpful. I now want all 3 coconut scents (haha). I'll have to smell seaspray first..Waterblossom Ivy sounds sexy. Final clearance doesnt mean they are going to be discontinued does it? (sorry if thats a silly question) I will definetly stock up. I just have to get to the mall already!
The bad thing is my sister works at The Body Shop. they are okay...but BBW is better IMO. And she gets such a great discount....but I just think BBW scents are better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't use any of the wallflowers. Once I get an apartment I probably will 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Without having it in front of me I would definitely say the perfume is the essence of summer. I don't know too much about notes and such but I do know this is probably the best mac perfume I have seen and the only one i have ever purchased. The scent is crisp and fruity, and oh so sexy! Personally, I love it!_

 
Yessss! Thaaaaaaank you. I will probably pick this up, I'm so excited! I am sooo not good at pickingup notes either, if it smells good, it smells good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Our Cool Heat wishlist sounds so similar! I too ordered Gulf Stream and Solar White for the same reason, and added Warm Chill (going by the swatches, WC and GS look like they'll pair well together). I'll also be choosing between Blue Flame or Deep Truth! Let me know what you end up getting! 

As for Turquatic Heat, i'll have to definitely smell this, I probably wouldn't have even bothered testing this if it weren't for all the amazing descriptions of it. Like Adina, I'm really not too good at picking up notes and such, I just know if something smells pleasing to me and whether or not it'll give people around me a headache!!! (Even though i only ever spritz on enough for someone very close to me to actually smell it). 

Hopefully my DD will feel better by tomorrow morning so me and my munchkins can go to the MAC counter!!!_

 
I'll definetly let you know what i end up buying. I am really excited for it..it'd help my poor debit card if all the shades were ugly and a horrible texture...but we all know that usually doesn't happen with MAC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't wait to go to the mall.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_The bad thing is my sister works at The Body Shop. they are okay...but BBW is better IMO. And she gets such a great discount....but I just think BBW scents are better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I loooooooove any of the Satsuma stuff from the Body Shop. LOVE. yummy. BBW is foreign to me, though.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 11, 2008)

One of the things that's actually cool about packing? Finding stuff that was lost! For example: my practically new tube of bare canvas paint! I misplaced it months ago and had to get a new tube. Woooo!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I loooooooove any of the Satsuma stuff from the Body Shop. LOVE. yummy. BBW is foreign to me, though._

 
I've never smelled it. I like their born lippy balms. I like...I can't really think of anything else in particular. She got me their japanese cherry blossom body butter, it doesn't have a strong scent to it. But one thing I really want to try from The Body Shop is the white musk or whatever its called.....everyone seems to love that stuff!

You know what used to annoy me. Cucumber Melon from BBW. It still does annoy me. Everyone, their mother, grandmother, and little sister wore Cucumber Melon. Liiiike wow, can i go somewhere without smelling that scent? It wasn't even that great to me...


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_One of the things that's actually cool about packing? Finding stuff that was lost! For example: my practically new tube of bare canvas paint! I misplaced it months ago and had to get a new tube. Woooo!_

 
I looooooooove finding lost things. Its like "wow, I have this? is this mine?" lol. The best is finding money though. That is like....the ebst feeling in the entire world haha


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 11, 2008)

Housing update: I called the real estate agent to check up on things. They are working on processing it now. Apparently, the only problem may be that I've been at my job for 2 months or so and they like someone to have had the same job for 2+ years... which, I must say, is kind of a long time for someone who is only 21. I explained that I left my prior job of 14 months because the restaurant I worked at shut down. She asked if I have a possible cosigner if need be, and I said yes, so hopefully, one way or another... Plus, it helps that my boyfriend/coapplicant has had the same job for seven years. Ha!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 11, 2008)

Oh, and just a thought, if anyone ever wants to chat on msn or aim due to boredom or what have you, feel free to pm me for info. I'm online far too much...


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Housing update: I called the real estate agent to check up on things. They are working on processing it now. Apparently, the only problem may be that I've been at my job for 2 months or so and they like someone to have had the same job for 2+ years... which, I must say, is kind of a long time for someone who is only 21. I explained that I left my prior job of 14 months because the restaurant I worked at shut down. She asked if I have a possible cosigner if need be, and I said yes, so hopefully, one way or another... Plus, it helps that my boyfriend/coapplicant has had the same job for seven years. Ha!_

 
Good luck. I really hope they don't cause any problems for you getting in there


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Good luck. I really hope they don't cause any problems for you getting in there_

 
Thanks. I think it would be really foolish for someone to turn me down just because I haven't been at my job very long, but the last place turned myself and the boy down for being young, so you never know...

I'm thinking it is sounding pretty good so far, though. I should know later today!

EDIT: You know what always sucks to pack? Kitchen appliances. You know, food processor, electric kettle, blender, pressure cooker, George Foreman grill, crock pot... stuff like that. And yes, I have all of that. The kitchen stuff is unbelievable. At least I've given away enough that I'm down to only three sets of dishes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (One for every day use, china and a plastic set for outside) I've given three or four people I know now kitchen basics. Ha! 

I get the stuff for free, though, so why not help out people where and when I can? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For someone who has nothing, I am seriously the best roommate in the whole friggin' world, because, chances are, if I don't have it, you DO NOT NEED IT.


----------



## stv578 (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Thanks. I think it would be really foolish for someone to turn me down just because I haven't been at my job very long, but the last place turned myself and the boy down for being young, so you never know...

I'm thinking it is sounding pretty good so far, though. I should know later today!_

 
Let us know as soon as you find out!  Crossing my fingers for you!

Unfortunately though, the whole issue of how long someone's been at a job does play a role in decisions like this.  When my DH and I were shopping around for a mortgage, I had just left my 'student' job at a dept. store where i had worked for 8 years, and even though my new job was far far better in terms of pay, i had only been there a year.  The amount we were approved on for our mortgage was based solely on my husband's income.  It really sucked, because had we been approved for more, we probably would've been able to buy a home that would be more suited to what we need now.  Instead, we bought a town home, but with our 2 kids we've long outgrown it and we're thinking of moving but the market is insane right now.  

At any rate, the fact that your boyfriend has been with the same employer will definitely be a huge plus!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 11, 2008)

What is BBW?


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_What is BBW?_

 
Bath & Body Works

(Or it also commonly stands for Big Beautiful Woman, but, uh, that's not we're talking about here. Not to my knowledge, anyway. )


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 11, 2008)

Anyone else get the 15% off Friends and Family MAC e-mail?!  It's good for 15% off your _entire _purchase, but only in stores.  I was sad until I saw that on Monday they'll be e-mailing out a special code to use online to get the 15% discount plus free shipping!!  Now, I'm thinking of waiting to get the Cool Heat shadows until then - hey 15% is 15%!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 11, 2008)

Girls, I had two very frustrating days at work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am a bit upset right now.

I wish I could haul Cool Heat already, I love this colors. I am wearing Parrot today again and can't wait to play with the new colors.

Well, weekend is coming soon and I can visit the counter and make  me some nice free days.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Anyone else get the 15% off Friends and Family MAC e-mail?!  It's good for 15% off your entire purchase, but only in stores.  I was sad until I saw that on Monday they'll be e-mailing out a special code to use online to get the 15% discount plus free shipping!!  Now, I'm thinking of waiting to get the Cool Heat shadows until then - hey 15% is 15%!_

 

The coupon can be found at http://img.makeupalley.com/0/7/2/0/988191.JPG for anyone that didn't get the email and has a store.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Girls, I had two very frustrating days at work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am a bit upset right now.

I wish I could haul Cool Heat already, I love this colors. I am wearing Parrot today again and can't wait to play with the new colors.

Well, weekend is coming soon and I can visit the counter and make  me some nice free days._

 
Aww, I'm sorry work hasn't been good for you Susanne. I hope it gets better soon!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Girls, I had two very frustrating days at work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am a bit upset right now.

I wish I could haul Cool Heat already, I love this colors. I am wearing Parrot today again and can't wait to play with the new colors.

Well, weekend is coming soon and I can visit the counter and make me some nice free days._

 
That's too bad about work.  But going to the MAC counter always makes me happy!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_T  But going to the MAC counter always makes me happy!_


----------



## KikiB (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I loooooooove any of the Satsuma stuff from the Body Shop. LOVE. yummy. BBW is foreign to me, though._

 
Well we aren't in Canada yet, so I can definitely see why. However we do plan on putting test stores up there in the next little bit. I know Toronto and Victoria are two of the locations that are rumoured to get them.

Cucumber Melon seriously makes me vomit. It is horrid! It smells so rotten but it was one of the biggest of all time...the Freshwater Cucumber is WAY better but they're axing that at the Wallset.

As far as the final clearance goes, those are on it because they were the original Classic scents, but at the time that happened we also had the retired scents which were like the classics, except we carried them with a body cream as well and we stocked them all year round. Well the company decided to make the retired scents the Classics, so there was in turn no room for the actual Classics...you get the picture. I should have picked up some Strawberry Lemonade lotion but we sold it through. I'm pissed because those Classics were amazing-Lemongrass Sage (I'm missing my bottle of the lotion), Flowering Herbs, Rich Citrus Cream, Green Clover/Aloe...

I can't wait to pick my Cool Heat up though! I think I might want to pick up Gulf Stream as well with my stuff because I'd like to have SOME stuff to play around with, ya know...and the best part is seeing how it goes with my underused Teal and Aire-de-Blu pigments.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_I can't wait to pick my Cool Heat up though! I think I might want to pick up Gulf Stream as well with my stuff because I'd like to have SOME stuff to play around with, ya know...and the best part is seeing how it goes with my underused Teal and Aire-de-Blu pigments._

 
If I were you, I'd definitely swatch teal pigment in store next to the cool heat shadows, particularly gulf stream, before making decisions. *nods*

I'm thinking, if any, I'll probably get solar white. But... maybe none. Warm Chill is pretty, but I don't know if it has enough colour payoff for me. Gulf Stream looks super similar to teal pigment, which I have. I'm eying the cult of cherry quad with deep truth, so no need for blue flame. Climate blue is a velvet, and I have naval pigment, which is similar enough for me. Warming Trend does nothing for me. I have Big T, so I can pass up Cool Heat. I'm interested in Turquatic Heat, but after reading about its lack of lasting power I just don't know. Maybe I'll B2M for Tropic Glow? Electro satisfies my orange lipstick requirements, so I def. don't feel the need for high 90s. Gentle Simmer is perm and I don't feel the need for the other two. 

I'm trying to curb some of my unnecessary spending, but I might pick up a few other things (like some VAE and another sea me shadestick if possible) since there's the coupon for 15% off. And maaayyybe I'll finally get the girl friendly paint pot I've been eying for, oh, ever. 

The trip to MAC tomorrow will be a nice break from packing. Right now, I'm avoiding my bedroom and clothing. I'm trying to get the kitchen and living room packed first. *nods* Unfortunately, I still need to hit up the basement, too... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Still no word on the place.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 11, 2008)

So, uh, does anyone need any kitchen stuff? Like a gravy boat? Cream and sugar set? Tea cups and saucers? A two tiered china serving dish for cookies or hors d'oeuvres? A tea cup with a lid and lift-out strainer for loose tea?


----------



## KikiB (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_If I were you, I'd definitely swatch teal pigment in store next to the cool heat shadows, particularly gulf stream, before making decisions. *nods*

I'm thinking, if any, I'll probably get solar white. But... maybe none. Warm Chill is pretty, but I don't know if it has enough colour payoff for me. Gulf Stream looks super similar to teal pigment, which I have. I'm eying the cult of cherry quad with deep truth, so no need for blue flame. Climate blue is a velvet, and I have naval pigment, which is similar enough for me. Warming Trend does nothing for me. I have Big T, so I can pass up Cool Heat. I'm interested in Turquatic Heat, but after reading about its lack of lasting power I just don't know. Maybe I'll B2M for Tropic Glow? Electro satisfies my orange lipstick requirements, so I def. don't feel the need for high 90s. Gentle Simmer is perm and I don't feel the need for the other two. 

I'm trying to curb some of my unnecessary spending, but I might pick up a few other things (like some VAE and another sea me shadestick if possible) since there's the coupon for 15% off. And maaayyybe I'll finally get the girl friendly paint pot I've been eying for, oh, ever. 

The trip to MAC tomorrow will be a nice break from packing. Right now, I'm avoiding my bedroom and clothing. I'm trying to get the kitchen and living room packed first. *nods* Unfortunately, I still need to hit up the basement, too... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Still no word on the place._

 
Well I already have preordered Solar White and Cool Heat. Warm Chill was not doing anything for me, the payoff was low and I have the Heatherette Trio 1 so I can use Moodring instead. Climate Blue and Blue Flame are WAY too dark for me, but I could get Blue Flame later on to use as a liner. I hate neutrals and Warming Trend wasn't doing it for me but I could pick it up later as it is a VP. Gulf Stream was the one they never got in.

As far as the 15% off coupon goes, I preordered at Nordie's, so no trip to the MAC store for me. 

I'm just trying to clean up in the first place...I hate cleaning with a passion. Berk! I know when I move out though, I am set as far as dishes and a lot of things go-which will save me a crapload of money. It's called inheiriting two estates.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 11, 2008)

*THE CONDO IS MINE! I GOT APPROVED!!!!!!!!!!!!
*I sign the lease tomorrow! The real estate agent said our application was pretty much perfect, their only concern being that we don't make a lot of money. They requested a cosigner, but we're going to hand over cheques for the last two months rent in advance, and that's fine by them. SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE  EEEEEEEEEEE

I think I get the keys as soon as tomorrow. Oh my god, oh my god, oh my god. I'll have to take photos for you guys. This place is amazing.


----------



## KikiB (Jun 11, 2008)

Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 11, 2008)

Congrats!!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 11, 2008)

Wow!  Congratulations!  Woo-hoo!  See this ------> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 really does work!  Just kidding! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And Susanne I am sorry that you had a bad day!  Hope things are looking up and you get a new MAC haul soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW: If anyone needs the MAC 15% e-mail forwarded to them I can. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am headed to the MAC store tomorrow to use this sucker!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 11, 2008)

My dad owns and runs a use furniture store, and buys and sells anything that he can profit on as well as doing pawns. This means free furniture and craploads of free estate stuff for Sanayhs, as well as free jewelry every now and then (I was the only little kid I knew with gold jewelry). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Well I already have preordered Solar White and Cool Heat. Warm Chill was not doing anything for me, the payoff was low and I have the Heatherette Trio 1 so I can use Moodring instead. Climate Blue and Blue Flame are WAY too dark for me, but I could get Blue Flame later on to use as a liner. I hate neutrals and Warming Trend wasn't doing it for me but I could pick it up later as it is a VP. Gulf Stream was the one they never got in.

As far as the 15% off coupon goes, I preordered at Nordie's, so no trip to the MAC store for me. 

I'm just trying to clean up in the first place...I hate cleaning with a passion. Berk! I know when I move out though, I am set as far as dishes and a lot of things go-which will save me a crapload of money. It's called inheiriting two estates._


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 11, 2008)

Where are all my depotting bimbos at? *looks for Audrey*  I depotted 17 shadows today and only like 4 turned out well.  Some of them just DID NOT WANT OUT!!  I used rubbing alcohol to depot, but maybe there's something else I'm missing?  Help, depotting bimbos, help!!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Wow!  Congratulations!  Woo-hoo!  See this ------> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 really does work!  Just kidding! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And Susanne I am sorry that you had a bad day!  Hope things are looking up and you get a new MAC haul soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW: If anyone needs the MAC 15% e-mail forwarded to them I can. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am headed to the MAC store tomorrow to use this sucker! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love the bimbo magic! Also, I am now so, so hyper. Ahahahahaha...

Place description: it's in a quiet neighbourhood on a street with lots of big trees. The building has a parking lot (I have an assigned space for free) and a grassy patch with a huge tree in front. There's a canopy covering the walk from the sidewalk to the building's front door. Inside, the building is well kept; most of the condos in this building are owner occupied. There is coin laundry on site. I'm on the third floor, in a corner unit! This means there are windows in pretty much every room.

When you walk in, there is a good sized coat closet on the left. Straight ahead is the kitchen, and on the right is a decently large living room. At the end of the living room by the windows, there is another door to the kitchen. Off of the kitchen is a door to a small balcony, which is in front of the living room windows. The kitchen itself has plenty of cupboards and a nice space by the windows where my table and chairs will fit beautifully. It is newly renovated with brand new ceramic floors, a new countertop, a new tile backsplash and a new sink. The majority of the floors in this place are hardwood, by the way. Beyond the coat closet, before the kitchen, is a hallway. When you turn down it, on the left is a small room that is ideal for an office. It's going to be my boyfriend's man cave. Straight ahead is the smaller bedroom (which is still a good size!). This will be my girl room, which I will share with my critters. If you turn right once you reach that room, the hallway continues. On the right are TWO good sized linen closets with built in shelves. Hurray! On the left is the bigger bedroom, which has a huge closet with funky metal sliding doors. The bathroom is at the very end of the hall, and has lovely cupboards under the sink and over the toilet - lots of storage! The showerhead rocks, too, with lots of wonderful water pressure. 

The entire place is clean, bright, sunny and newly renovated. Oh, and the whole place has been freshly painted. I haven't seen the kitchen since it was renovated, but I saw the boxes of tiles, and I believe it will be sensational. He should finish cleaning up the hardwood floors tomorrow afternoon, which means I can move in this weekend!!!!!!! Rent is decent, too! Surprisingly cheap given how gorgeous the place is. I saw a one bedroom nearby that was about on par with how nice and clean and up to date it was, and that was only $70 less. 

In short, this place is perfect. I suspect I will stay in it for years. I can hardly believe I get to live in it. I've not had a nice, functioning, up to date place to live since I was with my parents in high school. My boyfriend hasn't even seen the place yet, so he really can't grasp how amazing it is. 

I'm... ecstatic.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Where are all my depotting bimbos at? *looks for Audrey*  I depotted 17 shadows today and only like 4 turned out well.  Some of them just DID NOT WANT OUT!!  I used rubbing alcohol to depot, but maybe there's something else I'm missing?  Help, depotting bimbos, help!!_

 
I'm a depotting fiend. I got annoyed at how the rubbing alcohol method often turns out messy and resorted to heat. I use my iron, which works beautifully for both shadows and blushes - you just keep the heat low, and keep moving the makeup around while it heats to make sure it doesn't stick. Then, when the plastic gets soft, I flip it over on a paper towel and push gently on the middle, and the plastic bends. When I flip it over, I can stick my tool (I use modelling tools) under the edge of the pan and pop it out with ease. The hot glue residue on the back is perfect to stick a magnet to, removing the need for prestick magnets or extra glue. I get a perfect depot every single time, even with my beauty powder blushes.


----------



## KikiB (Jun 11, 2008)

Now you're making me want to move out...

See, I don't depot. Never have depotted anything, never will more than likely. Although there was a major development-I just hit pan on my Crystal Avalanche. Not extraordinary to many, but it's the first MAC product I have hit pan on. Meaning I'm that much closer to a B2M.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 11, 2008)

I didn't depot for the longest time, but I got sick of having half my eyeshadows in palettes (I would buy propans because they're $4 cheaper) and half in pots (silly LE...). Also, I simply ran out of space! So... I broke down, went to 15 pan palettes and depotted like a crazy thing. I'm currently at about 50 eyeshadows, and 3 palettes plus a handful in pots (special packaging 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) is a LOT easier to store than all those pots. 

I've honestly yet to hit pan in any of my MAC products. I think the first eyeshadow I'll do it to, though, will be blanc type. I friggin' love that shadow for my highlight. I often have enough glitter/shimmer/sparkle elsewhere that a matte highlight is divine. I think I'm going to run out of In 3D gloss before long, too. D: In 3D is my absolute favourite! *cries*


----------



## nunu (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_*THE CONDO IS MINE! I GOT APPROVED!!!!!!!!!!!!*

_

 














Glad you got it!


----------



## nunu (Jun 11, 2008)

Hey my fellow BIMBO'S! 

I am finally 22 according to UK time!!

wohoooooooooooooo


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 11, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 11, 2008)

Oh, also, moving out? Rocks. Yes, you have to worry about your finances more, but hot damn is it worth it (at least, to me it is). There's so much more freedom. Also, if you live alone for a while, it's a really good way to get to know yourself and your bad habits. It's definitely a learning experience. 

I hated not having the freedom to do what I wanted because my dad would have a fit. I moved out pretty young, though. I moved into uni residence at 17. When I came back from there, I lived in my dad's house for about a month, two weeks of which no one else was there. We clashed horrendously... I was used to freedom, and he was used to having a little girl and being in control. I moved out and it was a great thing for both of us. We get along much better and are much closer when we don't live together. 

Basically, I get to make my own decisions and mistakes (as well as having my own victories), and I know that if I need help, it's available. I get to rely on myself, and yet still have a safety net. For me, it is one of the best things in the entire world.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Hey my fellow BIMBO'S! 

I am finally 22 according to UK time!!

wohoooooooooooooo_


----------



## nunu (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Oh, also, moving out? Rocks. Yes, you have to worry about your finances more, but hot damn is it worth it (at least, to me it is). There's so much more freedom. Also, if you live alone for a while, it's a really good way to get to know yourself and your bad habits. It's definitely a learning experience. 

I hated not having the freedom to do what I wanted because my dad would have a fit. I moved out pretty young, though. I moved into uni residence at 17. When I came back from there, I lived in my dad's house for about a month, two weeks of which no one else was there. We clashed horrendously... I was used to freedom, and he was used to having a little girl and being in control. I moved out and it was a great thing for both of us. We get along much better and are much closer when we don't live together. 

Basically, I get to make my own decisions and mistakes (as well as having my own victories), and I know that if I need help, it's available. I get to rely on myself, and yet still have a safety net. For me, it is one of the best things in the entire world._

 
I'm in the process of moving out of my flat now...packing sucks!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_



_

 
Thanks!


----------



## KikiB (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Oh, also, moving out? Rocks. Yes, you have to worry about your finances more, but hot damn is it worth it (at least, to me it is). There's so much more freedom. Also, if you live alone for a while, it's a really good way to get to know yourself and your bad habits. It's definitely a learning experience. 

I hated not having the freedom to do what I wanted because my dad would have a fit. I moved out pretty young, though. I moved into uni residence at 17. When I came back from there, I lived in my dad's house for about a month, two weeks of which no one else was there. We clashed horrendously... I was used to freedom, and he was used to having a little girl and being in control. I moved out and it was a great thing for both of us. We get along much better and are much closer when we don't live together. 

Basically, I get to make my own decisions and mistakes (as well as having my own victories), and I know that if I need help, it's available. I get to rely on myself, and yet still have a safety net. For me, it is one of the best things in the entire world._

 
I don't even have the finances in the first place-I'm going to have to be getting a second job. I am considering a barista job because I will be able to work mornings and then go and work at the store...but I do really need to move out. Badly. Rent for a decent one-bedroom down by the mall I work at is roughly $850 and up, but if I live close enough to the mall I could walk to work but still have a bus pass to go places. Either that or live out by where my friend lives, where it's a quick bus ride to work but that same bus goes downtown.

See I know I would mess depotting up, so I don't even bother. I have remnants of Amber Lights and Stars 'n Rockets, so I'll probably press those into something else and then use those as B2M's. I am planning on starting a 15-pan palette though. So far for shades I want for it I want those two, Crystal Avalanche, Goldmine, Satellite Dreams, Da Bling, Star Violet, Beautiful Iris, and Dazzlelight. That'll be my little thing-if I don't find anything I like from the LE collections, then it's money to be spent on the palette. Well also save a little money towards it.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I didn't depot for the longest time, but I got sick of having half my eyeshadows in palettes (I would buy propans because they're $4 cheaper) and half in pots (silly LE...). Also, I simply ran out of space! So... I broke down, went to 15 pan palettes and depotted like a crazy thing. I'm currently at about 50 eyeshadows, and 3 palettes plus a handful in pots (special packaging 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) is a LOT easier to store than all those pots. 

I've honestly yet to hit pan in any of my MAC products. I think the first eyeshadow I'll do it to, though, will be blanc type. I friggin' love that shadow for my highlight. I often have enough glitter/shimmer/sparkle elsewhere that a matte highlight is divine. I think I'm going to run out of In 3D gloss before long, too. D: In 3D is my absolute favourite! *cries*_

 
I'm quickly learning this myself.  I only depotted 1/2 my shadows because that's all the space I had in palettes (a full 15-slot and 2 slots in a 4-pan, the other 2 taken up by pro-pans).  With these shadows, I now have enough to get all 5 slimshines; however I'm leaning toward saving these to get stuff when I don't have the 15% discount - might as well use that baby to its full potential!  I figure I might as well use these to B2M for full price items or if something sells out before Monday.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Hey my fellow BIMBO'S! 

I am finally 22 according to UK time!!

wohoooooooooooooo_

 





 singing Happy Birthday to You...we love you NUNU....well, it does kinda rhyme


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I'm quickly learning this myself.  I only depotted 1/2 my shadows because that's all the space I had in palettes (a full 15-slot and 2 slots in a 4-pan, the other 2 taken up by pro-pans).  With these shadows, I now have enough to get all 5 slimshines; however I'm leaning toward saving these to get stuff when I don't have the 15% discount - might as well use that baby to its full potential!  I figure I might as well use these to B2M for full price items or if something sells out before Monday._

 
Wow..enough for ALL 5 - thats AWESOME 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hey, I got my Salsarose blush today...aahhh so beautiful! Its just the color I was hoping it would be...you were right


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_I don't even have the finances in the first place-I'm going to have to be getting a second job. I am considering a barista job because I will be able to work mornings and then go and work at the store...but I do really need to move out. Badly. Rent for a decent one-bedroom down by the mall I work at is roughly $850 and up, but if I live close enough to the mall I could walk to work but still have a bus pass to go places. Either that or live out by where my friend lives, where it's a quick bus ride to work but that same bus goes downtown.

See I know I would mess depotting up, so I don't even bother. I have remnants of Amber Lights and Stars 'n Rockets, so I'll probably press those into something else and then use those as B2M's. I am planning on starting a 15-pan palette though. So far for shades I want for it I want those two, Crystal Avalanche, Goldmine, Satellite Dreams, Da Bling, Star Violet, Beautiful Iris, and Dazzlelight. That'll be my little thing-if I don't find anything I like from the LE collections, then it's money to be spent on the palette. Well also save a little money towards it._

 
A lot of one bedrooms around here are $800 and up for a decent location. 2 bedrooms are often $1000 and up (but not mine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Bachelors run cheaper, but I lived in one for a while as my first place (post res) and that was enough for me, thanks.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Oh, also, moving out? Rocks. Yes, you have to worry about your finances more, but hot damn is it worth it (at least, to me it is). There's so much more freedom. Also, if you live alone for a while, it's a really good way to get to know yourself and your bad habits. It's definitely a learning experience. 

I hated not having the freedom to do what I wanted because my dad would have a fit. I moved out pretty young, though. I moved into uni residence at 17. When I came back from there, I lived in my dad's house for about a month, two weeks of which no one else was there. We clashed horrendously... I was used to freedom, and he was used to having a little girl and being in control. I moved out and it was a great thing for both of us. We get along much better and are much closer when we don't live together. 

Basically, I get to make my own decisions and mistakes (as well as having my own victories), and I know that if I need help, it's available. I get to rely on myself, and yet still have a safety net. For me, it is one of the best things in the entire world._

 
Good for you...


----------



## KikiB (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_A lot of one bedrooms around here are $800 and up for a decent location. 2 bedrooms are often $1000 and up (but not mine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Bachelors run cheaper, but I lived in one for a while as my first place (post res) and that was enough for me, thanks._

 
Seattle is one area that was never really hit all that hard by the housing boom and bust...it has always been constant because the biotech and computer tech sectors are growing rapidly. They're saying double-digit population expansion is very possible and I believe it...
When my family moved into our current house in 2002 (1800 square feet, 3 bedrooms, LARGE garage), it was $250K. Now if we were to sell, it would go for over $400K. When we sold my dad's parents' estate back this time last year, we had it listed for $380K. Some realtors were laughing and said to list it lower. It sold less than 36 hours later for just under $400K. Smaller house, no updates, no nothing-just a 5000 sq. ft backyard, mostly all grass, and a family area where it was a short walk to the middle school and parks. Now though houses in our area are taking a long time to sell. A family who went to my church said it took about 10 months for them to sell their house.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Seattle is one area that was never really hit all that hard by the housing boom and bust...it has always been constant because the biotech and computer tech sectors are growing rapidly. They're saying double-digit population expansion is very possible and I believe it...
When my family moved into our current house in 2002 (1800 square feet, 3 bedrooms, LARGE garage), it was $250K. Now if we were to sell, it would go for over $400K. When we sold my dad's parents' estate back this time last year, we had it listed for $380K. Some realtors were laughing and said to list it lower. It sold less than 36 hours later for just under $400K. Smaller house, no updates, no nothing-just a 5000 sq. ft backyard, mostly all grass, and a family area where it was a short walk to the middle school and parks. Now though houses in our area are taking a long time to sell. A family who went to my church said it took about 10 months for them to sell their house._

 
Yikes. Halifax has experienced massive population growth over the past few years, but the past couple years have sucked real estate wise. There's just too much available lately. That coupled with leaping oil costs... yeah. People have gotten way fussy: they want things to be dirt cheap or utterly perfect. When you're in a city full of old buildings, that can be tricky. There are also TONS of condo buildings going up in the last while. All the affordable areas are being taken over and bumped up in price. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mass gentrification, anyone?


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello, I'm now having tornado fun from our basement.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Hello, I'm now having tornado fun from our basement. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yucky! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Any idea how long it is supposed to last?


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 11, 2008)

Don't know, there's one on the interstate headed toward my city.  They're already reporting some possible deaths from another one northeast of here (children at a scout camp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).  Very sad, scary and dangerous situation.

EDIT:  The national weather service just confirmed 4 deaths.


----------



## KikiB (Jun 11, 2008)

That is sad
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We're lucky in that we never have tornados up here in Seattle, but we get earthquakes. I remember when I was in the 7th grade and we had that big earthquake-I could actually see the tiles of my 7th grade science room floor rolling. 

On a lighter note, I might post an FOTD if I can get my camera to work correctly.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 11, 2008)

Yeah, as I said earlier this week, such is the nature of the midwest.  The sky is this really eerie green, but it's looking like things will track south of here, even though things can change in a split second.


----------



## stv578 (Jun 11, 2008)

Nunu, Happy Birthday! What a great age! (I met my DH at 22!) 

Sanayhs, Congrats on the condo, that's wonderful. Now send some of those good vibes my way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Elegant-One, glad to see you're back!  You've been missed around here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Purrtykitty, I'm doing the same thing with the %15 discount!  I had a B2M and a gift card as well at a dept. store MAC counter, but I'm saving those now for one of the numerous upcoming collections and getting the most out of my discount!!!!

Ladies, I've been inspired by the thread by Edie regarding (ahem) shopping addictions and will be taking an inventory shortly of all my make-up and then making a list of items that I will be getting from the upcoming collections after Cool Heat through till the end of this year.  I am challenging myself to stick to this list!


----------



## stv578 (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Don't know, there's one on the interstate headed toward my city. They're already reporting some possible deaths from another one northeast of here (children at a scout camp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Very sad, scary and dangerous situation._

 
That is very scary indeed.  I really hope that the report of children at a scout camp isn't accurate


----------



## nunu (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Hello, I'm now having tornado fun from our basement. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh NO!! 

Please be safe!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Where are all my depotting bimbos at? *looks for Audrey*  I depotted 17 shadows today and only like 4 turned out well.  Some of them just DID NOT WANT OUT!!  I used rubbing alcohol to depot, but maybe there's something else I'm missing?  Help, depotting bimbos, help!!_

 
I always use a craft gun (like a super hot hair dryer) to melt my pots.  It is so easy, and I have had very few casualties.  Glad to hear you have enough for all 5 slimshines!  Lucky ducky! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Hey my fellow BIMBO'S! 

I am finally 22 according to UK time!!

wohoooooooooooooo_

 
Happy Birthday Nunu! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Hello, I'm now having tornado fun from our basement. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh no!  Please stay safe!!


----------



## nunu (Jun 11, 2008)

Thank you Audrey!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 11, 2008)

What are you doing for your birthday?


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_ 
Elegant-One, glad to see you're back!  You've been missed around here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 











 Aw, thanks hun! It was nice to get out for awhile, but always seems strange to be away from you guys


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Nunu, Happy Birthday! What a great age! (I met my DH at 22!) 

Sanayhs, Congrats on the condo, that's wonderful. Now send some of those good vibes my way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Elegant-One, glad to see you're back!  You've been missed around here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Purrtykitty, I'm doing the same thing with the %15 discount!  I had a B2M and a gift card as well at a dept. store MAC counter, but I'm saving those now for one of the numerous upcoming collections and getting the most out of my discount!!!!

Ladies, I've been inspired by the thread by Edie regarding (ahem) shopping addictions and will be taking an inventory shortly of all my make-up and then making a list of items that I will be getting from the upcoming collections after Cool Heat through till the end of this year.  I am challenging myself to stick to this list!_

 
I'm radiating good, happy vibes for everyone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I always make a list of items I will get whenever I see new collection info. I use it to help budget. Once I make the list, I am allowed to change it in two ways: I can swap one thing for another, provided they are the same price or the new one is less, or, I can remove items entirely, which is what i try to do as swatches and more info become available. 

I noticed a lot of familiar folk over in the shopping addiction thread. Ahem.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_











 Aw, thanks hun! It was nice to get out for awhile, but always seems strange to be away from you guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ha! If you go away for a longer trip, you'll have to find a way to send messages to us so you don't suffer from withdrawal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It is nice to see you back.


----------



## nunu (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_What are you doing for your birthday?_

 
First i am going to treat myself to some MAC!! hehehe and then i'm going to meet my friends who have organised a dinner thing for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am so excited!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_First i am going to treat myself to some MAC!! hehehe and then i'm going to meet my friends who have organised a dinner thing for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am so excited! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Most excellent, dude! You should see about posting some haul and FOTD photos.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Ladies, I've been inspired by the thread by Edie regarding (ahem) shopping addictions and will be taking an inventory shortly of all my make-up and then making a list of items that I will be getting from the upcoming collections after Cool Heat through till the end of this year. I am challenging myself to stick to this list!_

 
Guilty, I'm afraid.  But honestly, I'm doing much better than I was even a couple years ago.  I may be frequenting MAC more often, but I'm on eBay a lot less (which is where I got into a bunch of trouble) and I don't find myself buying clothes, shoes, and purses nearly as much.  I have a monthly budget that DH gave me, and I pretty much stick to it.  Occasionally I go over, but then again, there are months I'm under as well.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_First i am going to treat myself to some MAC!! hehehe and then i'm going to meet my friends who have organised a dinner thing for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am so excited! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ooh, fun - we will require evidence of all this debauchery!


----------



## nunu (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Most excellent, dude! You should see about posting some haul and FOTD photos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Ooh, fun - we will require evidence of all this debauchery! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

hehehe thanks ladies! i will post my haul...

it's most likely going to be some more dazzleglasses...ssssshhhhh don't tell anyone!!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Guilty, I'm afraid.  But honestly, I'm doing much better than I was even a couple years ago.  I may be frequenting MAC more often, but I'm on eBay a lot less (which is where I got into a bunch of trouble) and I don't find myself buying clothes, shoes, and purses nearly as much.  I have a monthly budget that DH gave me, and I pretty much stick to it.  Occasionally I go over, but then again, there are months I'm under as well._

 
It's great that you're doing better. I'm guilty, too, but fortunately I didn't let myself go unchecked for too long. That being said, I just bought a couple of MSFs from someone on here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A backup lightscapade and a petticoat... yep, nice, cheap purchase there... 

...not to mention I purchase pharaoh paint pot, haunting eye shadow and french grey eyeshadow from Adina (she had to have three things I've been lusting for, but avoiding actively searching for... ). Anything I want from Cool Heat will be B2M (other than perhaps Turquatic Heat) and the only other things that I think could seduce me about now would be a pandemonium quad or stray grey paint pot. *nods* I may allow myself a couple more purchases since there's the 15% coupon out, and they're things on my list for the summer anyway (along with planning for the new collections, I added on a couple items from past collections still available/perm things I really want).

I'm possibly picking up a second job soon, not because I need it (since my full time is finally giving me proper hours), but for the hell of it. There are a couple of waitressing opportunities on hand that I'm going to look into; I love waitressing, and rather miss it. It's also damned good money. There's a new place opening downtown that really needs people and has asked my best friend who works in the same building if she knows anyone that would be suitable, and since I've both waitressing experience and bartending/responsible alcohol service certification, I'd say my odds are good. Plus, a Boston Pizza actually called me about a job. Sure as hell not my favourite place, but the money would be good. I think the two jobs would be exhausting, but satisfying, at least for now. I'd skip out on the hotel and go straight to waitressing full time and undoubtedly make better money after tips, but the health benefits at the hotel are worth a great deal to me (to the tune of several hundred dollars per month, minimum, hence making the hotel job more beneficial).

Oops? It really is an addiction, and I can pinpoint how and when it started, as well as a lot of the _why_. It's on the mend, though, and the above mentioned purchases aside, I've been really good for quite a while and have cooled off a LOT. I've barely set foot in my MAC since Naughty Nauticals. I think I've only had the one Neo Sci Fi haul, as well as buying a jar of night light pigment on here between May 1 and the new stuff above? So... I'm not too upset with myself. I've been actively avoiding the Clearance Bin and mall, but was having a really stressed, crappy week and caved in... ha! 

I'll be too busy decorating, unpacking and settling over the next while to want to shop. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And, uh, I'm moving in before my boyfriend by several days (he hasn't started packing yet), so I get to decide how everything gets set up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mind you, I'm pretty sure Danger bunny has decorating ideas of his own... (BUNNY POO EVERYWHERE).

So, uh, I'm really rambly today, huh? Sorry about that.


----------



## stv578 (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_ 
I noticed a lot of familiar folk over in the shopping addiction thread. Ahem._


----------



## stv578 (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_ 
I'll be too busy decorating, unpacking and settling over the next while to want to shop. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And, uh, I'm moving in before my boyfriend by several days (he hasn't started packing yet), so I get to decide how everything gets set up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mind you, I'm pretty sure Danger bunny has decorating ideas of his own... (BUNNY POO EVERYWHERE).
_

 
The decorating bug kept my other spending in check for a few weeks, but a few stressful weeks with DH working tons of extra hours and I caved again.

I bet bunny will be eyeing all the new trim and door frames that needs to be chewed!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_The decorating bug kept my other spending in check for a few weeks, but a few stressful weeks with DH working tons of extra hours and I caved again.

I bet bunny will be eyeing all the new trim and door frames that needs to be chewed!_

 
Actually, he only chews on foodstuffs, his blanket and the cat.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 11, 2008)

Nunu have a WONDERFUL birthday!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




elegant-one glad to see you back!  We missed you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sanayhs-Lucky you on getting that sellers petticoat and lightscapade and again on your condo!  

purrtykitty-I hope that everything goes ok with the tornado.  I will send a quick prayer your way to keep you, your hubby, fur babies, and others out of harm.

Stv578-I took inventory of my MAC last night and man-o-man I need to slow it down on the buying of MAC.  I counted 106 MAC eye shadows that I have NEVER even touched!  Not once!  That is sick, sick, sick, sick, sick!  I am seriously considering selling quite a bit but it is really hard for me to part with it.


----------



## stv578 (Jun 11, 2008)

Ladies, I was just thinking that there should be a support group for significant others of MAC addicts!  Earlier today, I called my husband at work and told him I forwarded him an email with a coupon that he needs to print for me (the 15% F&F coupon!).  The poor guy walked in the door looking so defeated and a little annoyed as he handed it to me!  And just now I was telling him about my plan to make a list of a select few items from the upcoming collections that I would allow myself to buy and challenge myself to stick to the list.  His response... "_you're_ going to challenge yourself?", which was followed by an amused look on his face!  Oh, and that was followed by the question "and what happened to the no-buy?".  Alright, so clearly the no-buy went out the door months ago, but my reasoning was that clearly cold-turkey isn't going to work, so maybe this might?

Stay tuned....!!!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Ladies, I was just thinking that there should be a support group for significant others of MAC addicts! Earlier today, I called my husband at work and told him I forwarded him an email with a coupon that he needs to print for me (the 15% F&F coupon!). The poor guy walked in the door looking so defeated and a little annoyed as he handed it to me! And just now I was telling him about my plan to make a list of a select few items from the upcoming collections that I would allow myself to buy and challenge myself to stick to the list. His response... "you're going to challenge yourself?", which was followed by an amused look on his face! Oh, and that was followed by the question "and what happened to the no-buy?". Alright, so clearly the no-buy went out the door months ago, but my reasoning was that clearly cold-turkey isn't going to work, so maybe this might?



Stay tuned....!!!!_

 
My husband would soooo join that, lol!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_purrtykitty-I hope that everything goes ok with the tornado. I will send a quick prayer your way to keep you, your hubby, fur babies, and others out of harm._

 
Thanks everyone.  I think the storms have all passed, for now anyway.  I had the kitties all tucked away in their carrier under our stairs when the sirens went off.  I'd rather be safe than sorry.  This weather and worrying is so tiring and I have to go to a 3 hour Bar Review lecture tomorrow morning, so I think I'm off to bed.  Talk at you ladies tomorrow!


----------



## stv578 (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_ 
Stv578-I took inventory of my MAC last night and man-o-man I need to slow it down on the buying of MAC. I counted 106 MAC eye shadows that I have NEVER even touched! Not once! That is sick, sick, sick, sick, sick! I am seriously considering selling quite a bit but it is really hard for me to part with it._

 





 You know what the funny thing is?  I'm probably in the exact same boat as you!  Although, my tally might be a bit less, but only because once in a while I sort through my collection and take out a few shadows that I haven't touched in several years or glosses that smell a little 'off' (though thankfully MAC glosses keep pretty well) and I use those for B2M.  It really is sick, sick, sick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I'm liking this list idea more and more!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Nunu have a WONDERFUL birthday!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




elegant-one glad to see you back!  We missed you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sanayhs-Lucky you on getting that sellers petticoat and lightscapade and again on your condo!  

purrtykitty-I hope that everything goes ok with the tornado.  I will send a quick prayer your way to keep you, your hubby, fur babies, and others out of harm.

Stv578-I took inventory of my MAC last night and man-o-man I need to slow it down on the buying of MAC.  I counted 106 MAC eye shadows that I have NEVER even touched!  Not once!  That is sick, sick, sick, sick, sick!  I am seriously considering selling quite a bit but it is really hard for me to part with it._

 
...wow. That's a lot of unloved MAC. You should post a list of the unloved shadows so I/we can drool and be incredulous that you've never used them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Consider it your punishment? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't even have half that many TOTAL...


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_





 You know what the funny thing is?  I'm probably in the exact same boat as you!  Although, my tally might be a bit less, but only because once in a while I sort through my collection and take out a few shadows that I haven't touched in several years or glosses that smell a little 'off' (though thankfully MAC glosses keep pretty well) and I use those for B2M.  It really is sick, sick, sick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I'm liking this list idea more and more!_

 
Eep. I buy a crapload of stuff, but I use it all (eventually, ha). There are a couple of shadows I don't really use, but they were free. I don't really have love for Frisco and I've never touched Mythology. Oh, I also HATE Virgin Silver Metal-X except as a cheek highlight for a night out.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 12, 2008)

nunu - Happy Birthday!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




purrtykitty - Be safe!!! I'll be thinking of you tonight!!

elegant-one - I am glad your back!

Sanayhs - I am glad you got your condo!!! Enjoy your new goodies.

Coachkitten - Just wanted to say Hello, lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Krasevayadancer - And hello to you too, if your around!!!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Ladies, I was just thinking that there should be a support group for significant others of MAC addicts!  Earlier today, I called my husband at work and told him I forwarded him an email with a coupon that he needs to print for me (the 15% F&F coupon!).  The poor guy walked in the door looking so defeated and a little annoyed as he handed it to me!  And just now I was telling him about my plan to make a list of a select few items from the upcoming collections that I would allow myself to buy and challenge myself to stick to the list.  His response... "you're going to challenge yourself?", which was followed by an amused look on his face!  Oh, and that was followed by the question "and what happened to the no-buy?".  Alright, so clearly the no-buy went out the door months ago, but my reasoning was that clearly cold-turkey isn't going to work, so maybe this might?

Stay tuned....!!!!_

 
My printer doesn't seem to be working... I wonder if I could just take my laptop in and show it to them?


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_...wow. That's a lot of unloved MAC. You should post a list of the unloved shadows so I/we can drool and be incredulous that you've never used them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Consider it your punishment? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't even have half that many TOTAL..._

 
It is so terrible that they all just sit there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sometimes I don't want to use them because I think that I might sell them down the line but I know that I never will.  I will try and make a list for you all and take pics.  I really am more of a collector than a wearer but I really need to change that.  I am seriously going to really keep my lists simple and get things that I REALLY want.  I hate to miss things but I can't keep buying everything that I am buying if I am not going to use it.  I don't know why I have such a hard time with this concept!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 12, 2008)

Oh, and I have brand new, unused vials of coppersparkle pigment and reflects gold pigments. I got last holiday's two pigment sets cheap a while ago, and I already have full jars of these two. Anyone want to swap anything they don't love for them?


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_It is so terrible that they all just sit there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sometimes I don't want to use them because I think that I might sell them down the line but I know that I never will.  I will try and make a list for you all and take pics.  I really am more of a collector than a wearer but I really need to change that.  I am seriously going to really keep my lists simple and things that I REALLY want.  I hate to miss things but I can't keep buying everything that I am buying if I am not going to use it.  I don't know why I have such a hard time with this concept! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have been having that problem lately. I really try and use all of my stuff!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 12, 2008)

Oooh! Ooh! Helpful suggestion! Keep an excel spreadsheet with all your mac - including price. Mine has type of product, specific product, finish/details, retail price before tax, collection. The retail price makes it easy to keep track of how much your collection is worth, and helps keep in check the reality of how much money you're sinking into MAC. Well, it helps me, anyway.

EDIT: Oh, and if I have two of something, it gets two entries.


----------



## stv578 (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I hate to miss things but I can't keep buying everything that I am buying if I am not going to use it. I don't know why I have such a hard time with this concept! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
If you figure it out, let me know!  I've been struggling with this for a good decade now!


----------



## stv578 (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Oh, and I have brand new, unused vials of coppersparkle pigment and reflects gold pigments. I got last holiday's two pigment sets cheap a while ago, and I already have full jars of these two. Anyone want to swap anything they don't love for them? _

 
Once I take inventory, I'd definitely be up for that!  BTW, I do have Stray Grey PP, which I haven't used in half a year


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Once I take inventory, I'd definitely be up for that!  BTW, I do have Stray Grey PP, which I haven't used in half a year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





I finally tracked down all of the discontinued/limited fluidlines and now I'm tryinig to do similarly with paint pots. Stray Grey and Stringalong are the only ones I know I'm missing that I can't buy at my store (although, I think they may finally be out of  layin' low, which I'm also lacking). I just... want stray grey the most out of those. *bats her eyelashes at you*


----------



## stv578 (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Actually, he only chews on foodstuffs, his blanket and the cat._

 
Lucky you!  My bunny chewed... um... everything!  She even managed to get the couch when we weren't paying attention!


----------



## stv578 (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_





I finally tracked down all of the discontinued/limited fluidlines and now I'm tryinig to do similarly with paint pots. Stray Grey and Stringalong are the only ones I know I'm missing that I can't buy at my store (although, I think they may finally be out of layin' low, which I'm also lacking). I just... want stray grey the most out of those. *bats her eyelashes at you*_

 
If I decide to part with it, it's yours!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_If I decide to part with it, it's yours!_


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 12, 2008)

My eyeshadow list, not including ones I'm waiting for in the mail (or will be once I move and give the ok to ship):

      Pagan
      Carbon       
      Orange       
      Cranberry
       Gorgeous Gold
       Peppier
       Blanc Type
       Frisco
       Coppering
       Expensive Pink
       Thunder
       Bluestorm
       Stormwatch
       Shimmermoss
       Moon's Reflection
       Aquadisiac
       Plumage
       Freshwater
       Jewel Blue
       Bio-Green
       Juxt
       Bright Sunshine
       Indian Ink
       Plum
       Electra
       All That Glitters
       Knight Divine
       Woodwinked
       Sable
       Virgin Silver
       Mi'Lady
       Shroom
       Firespot
       Wondergrass
       Big T
       Fab & Flashy
       Romping
       Mythology
       Bang On Blue
       Pink Venus
       Shadowy Lady
       Humid
       Ether
       Illegal Cargo
       Shore Leave
       Amber Lights
       Paradisco
       Evening Aura
       Femme Noir

(I'm waiting on sumptuous olive, beauty marked, aquadisiac, steamy, jest, folie, parrot, tilt, honey lust, swimming, trax, electric eel, jewel blue, haunting, french grey, velvet moss, lavender sky and one other one that I forgot. 14 were in a palette I paid not much at all for.)


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Well we aren't in Canada yet, so I can definitely see why. However we do plan on putting test stores up there in the next little bit. I know Toronto and Victoria are two of the locations that are rumoured to get them.

Cucumber Melon seriously makes me vomit. It is horrid! It smells so rotten but it was one of the biggest of all time...the Freshwater Cucumber is WAY better but they're axing that at the Wallset.

As far as the final clearance goes, those are on it because they were the original Classic scents, but at the time that happened we also had the retired scents which were like the classics, except we carried them with a body cream as well and we stocked them all year round. Well the company decided to make the retired scents the Classics, so there was in turn no room for the actual Classics...you get the picture. I should have picked up some Strawberry Lemonade lotion but we sold it through. I'm pissed because those Classics were amazing-Lemongrass Sage (I'm missing my bottle of the lotion), Flowering Herbs, Rich Citrus Cream, Green Clover/Aloe...

I can't wait to pick my Cool Heat up though! I think I might want to pick up Gulf Stream as well with my stuff because I'd like to have SOME stuff to play around with, ya know...and the best part is seeing how it goes with my underused Teal and Aire-de-Blu pigments._

 
...I'm a little lost with ur explanation. but its cool. I went to Bath and Body Works today, and they didnt have anyyyyyyyything. i was looking for anything coconut, and they only had really tiny bottles of exotic coconut body wash (i cant use body wash). and they had coconut lime verbena. Ummm, no? So that sucked. but I got a small bottle of pink grapefruit lotion and a small bottle of spray for $2 each. And I got the coconut warming scrub, and this gold shimmery oil spray for half off. Sooo that was pretty cool. I might just order online now and say screw the $6 shipping...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_*THE CONDO IS MINE! I GOT APPROVED!!!!!!!!!!!!*
I sign the lease tomorrow! The real estate agent said our application was pretty much perfect, their only concern being that we don't make a lot of money. They requested a cosigner, but we're going to hand over cheques for the last two months rent in advance, and that's fine by them. SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE  EEEEEEEEEEE

I think I get the keys as soon as tomorrow. Oh my god, oh my god, oh my god. I'll have to take photos for you guys. This place is amazing. 
_

 
I am so happy for you. I love the feeling of looking at apartments and like...imagining urself living there. Sadly, i cant do that yet. But I am so so so happy for you. Congrats!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Where are all my depotting bimbos at? *looks for Audrey* I depotted 17 shadows today and only like 4 turned out well. Some of them just DID NOT WANT OUT!! I used rubbing alcohol to depot, but maybe there's something else I'm missing? Help, depotting bimbos, help!!_

 
I use the flat iron method. Its ridiculously easy. I have always used this method and I've never completely screwed up an eyeshadow...my first one to depot was Print and since I dont even really like that one anyways, it didnt matter. It got kinda chipped up but oh well. I put wax paper down on the flat iron, pop out the plastic insert and place it onto the wax paper. Then leave it there for close to 5 minutes....remove the wax paper from the iron. Wait a minute. Then I take a small knife and slide it in between the insert and the metal pan, and it usually comes right out....Then i wait another minute because the eyeshadow and the metal pan are hot as balls...and then I use rubbing alcohol to rub the glue off the bottom of the pan. Pop a magnet on the back and u are good to go. I love this method....and I love depotting. I know have 4 empties. i couldn't bring myself todepot my Magnetic Fields shadow though.... its just too cute.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Hey my fellow BIMBO'S! 

I am finally 22 according to UK time!!

wohoooooooooooooo_

 
happy birthday girly!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 12, 2008)

btw sanayhs--i am wanting reflects gold...i dont want to do this outside of the clearance bin though....cuz we will get yelled at lmao


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_btw sanayhs--i am wanting reflects gold...i dont want to do this outside of the clearance bin though....cuz we will get yelled at lmao 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes, well... we tend to do a bit of everything in here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Send me a PM about it.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm dying. I'm absolutely dying. Do any of you know the old super nintendo game Mario paint? Well, within it, you could use the different notes they have to make your own music. My boyfriend is here watching youtube videos where people have used it to recreate well known songs. Here's one: YouTube - Bohemian Rhapsody Mario Paint Check it out. Don't close it before it is done. I died. He's going through so many of them... It doesn't end...

Ok, I died more. "Meow-tal Kombat" is all I have to say.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Where are all my depotting bimbos at? *looks for Audrey*  I depotted 17 shadows today and only like 4 turned out well.  Some of them just DID NOT WANT OUT!!  I used rubbing alcohol to depot, but maybe there's something else I'm missing?  Help, depotting bimbos, help!!_

 
   Honestly I have never depotted my MAC e/s or anything else. I think I am too inexpert. But I have around 60 single e/s - that would be an awesome BTM haul!!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Hello, I'm now having tornado fun from our basement. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
  Are you alright?


----------



## KikiB (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_...I'm a little lost with ur explanation. but its cool. I went to Bath and Body Works today, and they didnt have anyyyyyyyything. i was looking for anything coconut, and they only had really tiny bottles of exotic coconut body wash (i cant use body wash). and they had coconut lime verbena. Ummm, no? So that sucked. but I got a small bottle of pink grapefruit lotion and a small bottle of spray for $2 each. And I got the coconut warming scrub, and this gold shimmery oil spray for half off. Sooo that was pretty cool. I might just order online now and say screw the $6 shipping..._

 
Well all stores get shipment Monday, Tuesday, Friday, so there is bound to be Sale stuff in there. I would go back and ask the stores to put you on the call list if any of that stuff were to come in. But now, it would almost be better to go online because at least the stuff is there.

I mean I have considered depotting once or twice, but you can't take the non-panned empties for B2M (I know some places do, but working retail I like to adhere to policy and I err more conservatively as far as that goes) and I don't have a flat iron. I have really short hair though-well not terribly short, it's about chin-length at the longest-and it is straight enough as is. 

I don't really have a ton of single shadows though; I only have been really into MAC for a few months now, although you would never know it!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_My printer doesn't seem to be working... I wonder if I could just take my laptop in and show it to them? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hahahahaha....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wanna see that


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_hahahahaha....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wanna see that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think it's what I'm going to do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Most of the MAs know me anyway. They'll probably laugh. I'll show up, whip out my lovely laptop and go 

"WHAM! 


...discount, please?"

I think today is the day to pick up at least one each of empty blush palette and 15 well eyeshadow palette. <3333

I mean, I'm going to buy them soon enough ANYWAY... why not today, with a discount? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or... I might be a sensible girl and go tomorrow, after I have my paycheque in hand.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Girls, I had two very frustrating days at work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am a bit upset right now.

I wish I could haul Cool Heat already, I love this colors. I am wearing Parrot today again and can't wait to play with the new colors.

Well, weekend is coming soon and I can visit the counter and make  me some nice free days._

 
Susanne, I think you need a little bit of good vibes your way. Hope your next few days start to look up. If all else fails I used to do this with a friend of mine in college. We would whip out our makeup and do each other's makeup in the most outrageous and ridiculous way possible while the person who is getting the makeup put on them has no access to a mirror. When the "artist" is done she can look in the mirror. Hilarity ensues 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Where are all my depotting bimbos at? *looks for Audrey*  I depotted 17 shadows today and only like 4 turned out well.  Some of them just DID NOT WANT OUT!!  I used rubbing alcohol to depot, but maybe there's something else I'm missing?  Help, depotting bimbos, help!!_

 
I use the straight iron method. A piece of melt proof wax paper on the iron should be sufficient to keep the iron safe, and it really does a fantastic job of melting the pot and not warping/harming the shadow in the pan 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Hey my fellow BIMBO'S! 

I am finally 22 according to UK time!!

wohoooooooooooooo_

 
Happy Birthday darling! Hope it was wonderful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Hello, I'm now having tornado fun from our basement. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh no, I hope that you and your loved ones are okay and with minimal damage. This weather has been wreaking havoc on a lot of people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I think it's what I'm going to do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Most of the MAs know me anyway. They'll probably laugh. I'll show up, whip out my lovely laptop and go 

"WHAM! 
...discount, please?"

I think today is the day to pick up at least one each of empty blush palette and 15 well eyeshadow palette. <3333

I mean, I'm going to buy them soon enough ANYWAY... why not today, with a discount? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or... I might be a sensible girl and go tomorrow, after I have my paycheque in hand. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

That sounds like something I would do, only I would whip out my phone which has internet on it and I would proceed to get said discount. The ma's know me well at this point, they would laugh.

Sanay, stock up on the things you usually can't justify purchasing. Brushes, palettes and maybe some perm items. This way you have no excuse not to get them. Hello, discount? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




To everyone else (elegant, audrey and co) HAPPY HAULING!!!!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_
That sounds like something I would do, only I would whip out my phone which has internet on it and I would proceed to get said discount. The ma's know me well at this point, they would laugh.

Sanay, stock up on the things you usually can't justify purchasing. Brushes, palettes and maybe some perm items. This way you have no excuse not to get them. Hello, discount? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh, you evil thing. You just reminded me I've been dying for another 217. I buy the vast majority on my brushes from here, at a discount, 'cause holy crap retail is a lot. I've paid full retail for ONE of my many brushes. 

I'm thinking... a tub of VAE if they still have it, a blush palette, a shadow palette, magnetic fields if they still have it, girl friendly paint pot and possibly turquatic heat. And now a 217. Hmph. 

That would still be almost $140 after discount. Yargh. About $25 savings. Hmm. Oh, and a 212 would be another $25 (before taxes/discount). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




THE TEMPTATION! OH, HOW WILL I SURVIVE!?

EDIT: I'm saying no to face brushes. I don't _need_ any more, just want. So that's a no go. And the MAs are going to laugh like hell because I've set the coupon as my desktop background.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_*THE CONDO IS MINE! I GOT APPROVED!!!!!!!!!!!!*_

 
Woman..._YOU ROCK!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

_



_


_Hey...this "Bimbo MoJo" stuff really works...who's next? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Jun 12, 2008)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY NUNU!!!*


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Hello, I'm now having tornado fun from our basement. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hang in there!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 12, 2008)

My full jar of Night Light pigment that I bought for well under retail just arrived!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 12, 2008)

...And the real estate agent directed me to the property manager of the condo to see about getting the lease signed this afternoon since she's busy, and he's giving me problems and saying Monday at the earliest can he have me sign the lease, when the agreement was I'd have the place by Sunday, the 15th. Bloody hell. She clearly hasn't been fully communicating with him, and he had that tone people get when they don't think I'm good enough because I'm young. He pissed me off. </rant>

I'm going to go see my dad and we're going to see if we can pull some strings.

EDIT: No good. The guy is being a huge prick and giving us the run around. My dad and I are both pretty angry right now. So, I don't know what. I want to take some bimbo magic and throw it in the jerk's eyes.


----------



## stv578 (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_...And the real estate agent directed me to the property manager of the condo to see about getting the lease signed this afternoon since she's busy, and he's giving me problems and saying Monday at the earliest can he have me sign the lease, when the agreement was I'd have the place by Sunday, the 15th. Bloody hell. She clearly hasn't been fully communicating with him, and he had that tone people get when they don't think I'm good enough because I'm young. He pissed me off. </rant>

I'm going to go see my dad and we're going to see if we can pull some strings.

EDIT: No good. The guy is being a huge prick and giving us the run around. My dad and I are both pretty angry right now. So, I don't know what. I want to take some bimbo magic and throw it in the jerk's eyes._

 
*Pokes property manager's eyes with Dazzleglass brushes*


----------



## stv578 (Jun 12, 2008)

Good Afternoon ladies! I'm back from a rather adventurous morning that involved 2 toddlers, a grandmother and a visit to the MAC store!!! I had the %15 coupon, but sure enough with the kids with me, I totally forgot about picking up some palettes! I wonder if I can get DH to print another one and go back for me.

Anyway, here's my haul!!!

I ended up getting Deep Truth instead of Blue Flame, though it went on a little better.

And the rest: 

Warming Trend, Tropic Glow and Gentle Simmer s/s, a back up of Baby Sparks and Turquatic Heat.  At first when I spritzed Turquatic Heat, i didn't like it, but after it dried down, it was really nice.  It's summery, but not overly so like say Cool Water if that makes any sense.  As for the lasting power, I sprayed it once on my wrist and it's now 4 hours later and it's still there, so no different than many other fragrances I own.

Then the UPS guy showed up about 20 min after I got home with my order that I placed monday!!!  so I also got Gulf Stream, Warm Chill and Solar White, but without the %15.

If I get any back-ups, it will be of Turquatic Heat, but common sense  is telling me that I shouldn't.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Good Afternoon ladies! I'm back from a rather adventurous morning that involved 2 toddlers, a grandmother and a visit to the MAC store!!! I had the %15 coupon, but sure enough with the kids with me, I totally forgot about picking up some palettes! I wonder if I can get DH to print another one and go back for me.

Anyway, here's my haul!!!

I ended up getting Deep Truth instead of Blue Flame, though it went on a little better.

And the rest: 

Warming Trend, Tropic Glow and Gentle Simmer s/s, a back up of Baby Sparks and Turquatic Heat.  At first when I spritzed Turquatic Heat, i didn't like it, but after it dried down, it was really nice.  It's summery, but not overly so like say Cool Water if that makes any sense.  As for the lasting power, I sprayed it once on my wrist and it's now 4 hours later and it's still there, so no different than many other fragrances I own.

Then the UPS guy showed up about 20 min after I got home with my order that I placed monday!!!  so I also got Gulf Stream, Warm Chill and Solar White, but without the %15.

If I get any back-ups, it will be of Turquatic Heat, but common sense  is telling me that I shouldn't._

 
Hurray haul!!!! I think I'm going to end up going tomorrow.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 12, 2008)

Ok, so, things got sorted out. The guy's attitude seemed to change a wee bit after he checked my father's credit. *smirks* He called and asked me if I could be there half an hour later to sign the lease. So, the damage deposit is paid, the lease is signed, I do the inspection on Sunday night and move in on Monday. The lease had "no pets" on it, but they double checked and I get to keep my babies. <3 My dad paid the first couple months' rent for us as a surprise so we can bank the money and build up our bank accounts instead. This is great, because it means I can have my credit card paid off by the end of July at the absolute latest and my boyfriend won't need to take out a loan for school! My dad also arranged for the person moving my stuff on Monday. I'll be at work, but here's hoping that the boy won't be so he can take care of moving the critters. 

Now I just need to sit, breathe, and let the knots work their way out of my stomach. Stuff like this tends to make me super anxious, heh.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_
Now I just need to sit, breathe, and let the knots work their way out of my stomach. Stuff like this tends to make me super anxious, heh._

 
I moved one year ago now in my flat. I don't like moving at all, but it is a great feeling if you have made it and you can start to feel "home".
My MAC corner in my bedroom was finished first BTW


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I moved one year ago now in my flat. I don't like moving at all, but it is a great feeling if you have made it and you can start to feel "home".
My MAC corner in my bedroom was finished first BTW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Heeeee. I figure, once I get there, the first thing I'll set up will be pet stuff. Second will be MAC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Then silly stuff like a bed, clothes, toiletries, dishes, etc... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Got to do the important stuff first!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_*Pokes property manager's eyes with Dazzleglass brushes*_

 
*cheers you on*

He didn't even meet us himself. He sent someone else to do it.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey all, we made it through the storms unscathed (unfortunately not everyone did, if you watch the news or saw my earlier post).  I've been studying all day today and am just now taking a little break before resuming my studies again.  I swung by my MAC counter and decided to do 1 B2M for High 90's Slimshine - gorgeous color!!  I also got a new purse today and mini skinny!

http://s7d2.scene7.com/is/image/Coac...ont?$maintest$
http://s7d2.scene7.com/is/image/Coac...ont?$maintest$

I LOOOOOVE Coach and I had one of their 25% off coupons, so I splurged a little and used what I had left of my graduation clean-up!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Hey all, we made it through the storms unscathed (unfortunately not everyone did, if you watch the news or saw my earlier post).  I've been studying all day today and am just now taking a little break before resuming my studies again.  I swung by my MAC counter and decided to do 1 B2M for High 90's Slimshine - gorgeous color!!  I also got a new purse today and mini skinny!

http://s7d2.scene7.com/is/image/Coac...ont?$maintest$
http://s7d2.scene7.com/is/image/Coac...ont?$maintest$

I LOOOOOVE Coach and I had one of their 25% off coupons, so I splurged a little and used what I had left of my graduation clean-up!_

 
I'm glad you made it through ok, and I like that purse! My heart goes out to the families of those who weren't as fortunate.


----------



## nunu (Jun 12, 2008)

I had a great day and this is what followed me home from MAC:

Spanking Rich dazzleglass (every bimbo needs a dazzleglass!!!) 
x rocks powder blush
lady blush creme blush (my first blushcreme!)
and something that i have been resisting to buy: Black ore Solar bits!!!

I wanted more but i had to stop myself!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 12, 2008)

Yay for Dazzleglass!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I had a great day and this is what followed me home from MAC:

Spanking Rich dazzleglass (every bimbo needs a dazzleglass!!!) 
x rocks powder blush
lady blush creme blush (my first blushcreme!)
and something that i have been resisting to buy: Black ore Solar bits!!!

I wanted more but i had to stop myself!_

 
I really like creme blushes, either alone or under powder blush/MSF. EDIT: I bought a ladyblush from someone on here, but the package never came. She said she'll give me a partial refund, though, which I'm cool with. It's like we're splitting the ouchy... and it's not the girl involved in the crazy drama going on right now if you've seen that... My favourite off the blushcremes is Maidenchant! Loooove it. I also have sweet william, posey and blossoming.

Also, I'm the worst bimbo ever. I still don't own a single dazzleglass.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Also, I'm the worst bimbo ever. I still don't own a single dazzleglass. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 WHAT!?!  You don't own a dazzleglass!?!  Girl you are missing out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you all are having a good day!  I just got done with work and went on a fun trip to the freestanding store to get my Cool Heat goodies and to use my 15% off coupon!

I am so excited with everything that I got.  I seriously am giddy from all the beautiful teal, blues, and greens.  I ended up getting all of the eye shadows (including 2 solar whites), four of the slimshines, and a 15 pan palette.  

Good Lord I am so excited to rock these colors this summer.  And BTW Solar White is the s**t!  That color is going to be my most favorite of them all.  It reminds me of a better version of my beloved Pollen eye shadow.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_





 WHAT!?!  You don't own a dazzleglass!?!  Girl you are missing out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I don't own a dazzleglass. Each dazzleglass would cost me $22.60. That's a lot of money for not a lot of lipgloss. So, I take my reflects gold glitter and reflects blue glitter and make my own glittery gloss, and wish I had more reflects colours...


----------



## nunu (Jun 12, 2008)

^ That is a good idea!! I should try that!

thank you for sharing


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 12, 2008)

Wow I didn't realize that dazzleglasses were so expensive in Canada!  I have never tried mixing the reflects glitters with lipglass.  I am going to have to try that!  How gorgeous would clear lipglass look with reflects teal?  You could make your own comet blue!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_^ That is a good idea!! I should try that!

thank you for sharing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You're welcome! You should try it with the dazzleglass.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Wow I didn't realize that dazzleglasses were so expensive in Canada!  I have never tried mixing the reflects glitters with lipglass.  I am going to have to try that!  How gorgeous would clear lipglass look with reflects teal?  You could make your own comet blue! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ohhhh, I wish I had reflects teal _so badly_. DG in Canada are $20 plus tax, which is also generally steep. reflects glitters are goooorgeous on the lips.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi Ladies!
I am on the same giddy high as coachkitten. I am exhausted from my day of hauling and swatching.  Seriously, Cool Heat is my favorite MAC collection EVER.  I can't wait until tomorrow to play with all of my new goodies.  My MAC collection is now 6 e/s, 2 slimshines, 2 tendertones, 1 paint pot and 1 shadestick bigger.  My wallet, on the other hand, is MUCH smaller!  Oh well, I am one happy broke girl!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Hi Ladies!
I am on the same giddy high as coachkitten. I am exhausted from my day of hauling and swatching.  Seriously, Cool Heat is my favorite MAC collection EVER.  I can't wait until tomorrow to play with all of my new goodies.  My MAC collection is now 6 e/s, 2 slimshines, 2 tendertones, 1 paint pot and 1 shadestick bigger.  My wallet, on the other hand, is MUCH smaller!  Oh well, I am one happy broke girl! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I was happy to see you got Sea Me AND managed to snag a Rollickin'! I love both of those ever so much.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 12, 2008)

I am SO FREAKING PISSED! I placed my order monday, no issue til last night, I noticed it said 'changed' but didn't say what had changed. so i come home from work, and my mac package is sitting in the house. i'm pumped. i open it, and DANG IT! shy beauty is nowhere to be found. the invoice says its backordered. now....what the heck. with the bare necessity d/g i had ordered, they had e-mailed me to say it was sold out. but this time no e-mail, just the note on the invoice sayings its backordered. (but not charged)

so what do you bimbos think this means? I'll prob give em a call tomorrow to see. but is it that its two diff ppl ie person a e-mailed me to say its sold out but the 
latest person just changed my invoice to say it? I really FREAKING want this blush now. grrrrrr. 

but gulf stream to play with! but i'm a bit disappointed. grrrr


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Hey all, we made it through the storms unscathed (unfortunately not everyone did, if you watch the news or saw my earlier post).  I've been studying all day today and am just now taking a little break before resuming my studies again.  I swung by my MAC counter and decided to do 1 B2M for High 90's Slimshine - gorgeous color!!  I also got a new purse today and mini skinny!

http://s7d2.scene7.com/is/image/Coac...ont?$maintest$
http://s7d2.scene7.com/is/image/Coac...ont?$maintest$

I LOOOOOVE Coach and I had one of their 25% off coupons, so I splurged a little and used what I had left of my graduation clean-up!_

 
Love the purse & skinny! At first read, I thought it said you got a mini skirt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I loved how High 90's looks on you!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_*Pokes property manager's eyes with Dazzleglass brushes*_

 






 oh gosh, that made me laugh


----------



## KikiB (Jun 12, 2008)

Well I got my Cool Heat delivered to me, at my store, by my MAC girl...I had preordered and the girl working at opening thought it launched the 17th so I had no chance to get it. I love Tropic Glow-it's a nice perky colour. I haven't tried out the shadows on yet but will later. My Silly Girl lipglass also arrived in the mail today and I love it. 

As far as the Reflects Glitters go, I wish I had a lot more. I have Gold and Very Pink but I would love Transparent Teal or something like that.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 12, 2008)

I think the reflects glitters I most want to try are red, teal, blackened red and antique gold. *nods* Yummmmm.


----------



## KikiB (Jun 12, 2008)

Well I consider myself an EOE when it comes to glitters...so any and every one I can find in the Reflects will be mine someday
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## stv578 (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Ok, so, things got sorted out. The guy's attitude seemed to change a wee bit after he checked my father's credit. *smirks* He called and asked me if I could be there half an hour later to sign the lease. So, the damage deposit is paid, the lease is signed, I do the inspection on Sunday night and move in on Monday. The lease had "no pets" on it, but they double checked and I get to keep my babies. <3 My dad paid the first couple months' rent for us as a surprise so we can bank the money and build up our bank accounts instead. This is great, because it means I can have my credit card paid off by the end of July at the absolute latest and my boyfriend won't need to take out a loan for school! My dad also arranged for the person moving my stuff on Monday. I'll be at work, but here's hoping that the boy won't be so he can take care of moving the critters. 

Now I just need to sit, breathe, and let the knots work their way out of my stomach. Stuff like this tends to make me super anxious, heh._

 
Yay!  Glad it all worked out!  What a nice surprise your Dad gave you! Congrats on everything.  It's a lot of work at first, but so worth it in the end!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Yay!  Glad it all worked out!  What a nice surprise your Dad gave you! Congrats on everything.  It's a lot of work at first, but so worth it in the end!_

 
Thanks. I'm really excited to have everything work out. I'm also excited for the boy to see the place! He had to put up with me being stressed looking for a place for the last month and having a panic attack this morning when the property manager was being an ass. I hope his eyes burn from being poked with dazzleglass brushes.


----------



## KikiB (Jun 13, 2008)

May the property manager be sentenced to a glittery hell...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...in which all of us DG Bimbos poke him with Rags to Riches DG. The ones that smell like onions, mind you.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 13, 2008)

When I went to get a backup of Solar White at my Nordy's, I noticed they had the dazzleglass display back out! They apparently got a couple more shipped to them, they got a few Comet Blue, Miss Fizz, Money Honey, & Get Rich Quick. I got all giddy inside & bought Money Honey, since I already have a backup of Comet Blue & Miss Fizz & Get Rich Quick doesn't look right on me. IT WAS FATE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I thank you Coachkitten for making me want to get a backup of Solar White, if it wasn't for you I wouldn't have gotten another Dazzleglass!


----------



## stv578 (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_May the property manager be sentenced to a glittery hell...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...in which all of us DG Bimbos poke him with Rags to Riches DG. The ones that smell like onions, mind you._

 





  Good call!  Everyone gather up your Rags to Riches!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Well all stores get shipment Monday, Tuesday, Friday, so there is bound to be Sale stuff in there. I would go back and ask the stores to put you on the call list if any of that stuff were to come in. But now, it would almost be better to go online because at least the stuff is there.

I mean I have considered depotting once or twice, but you can't take the non-panned empties for B2M (I know some places do, but working retail I like to adhere to policy and I err more conservatively as far as that goes) and I don't have a flat iron. I have really short hair though-well not terribly short, it's about chin-length at the longest-and it is straight enough as is. 

I don't really have a ton of single shadows though; I only have been really into MAC for a few months now, although you would never know it!_

 
You know what pisses me off? i went online, and kept trying to add the coconut items to my bag...and the way the website is, it doesnt tell u until the last step that the item is sold out. So i dunno if the website will restock or what but I just want coconut things! Whyyyyy. Why. Ugh. Is that too much to ask? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope that my store will take the pots without the pans. What the hell else are u supposed to do....wait until u finish the eyeshadow? I truly believe that I will never ever finish a shadow until im an actual MA. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If my store wont take the pots, then I wont have anyyyyything to B2M. and I will be a sad soul. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_ 
EDIT: I'm saying no to face brushes. I don't need any more, just want. So that's a no go. And the MAs are going to laugh like hell because I've set the coupon as my desktop background._

 





 stop it, stop it!!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I had a great day and this is what followed me home from MAC:

Spanking Rich dazzleglass (every bimbo needs a dazzleglass!!!) 
x rocks powder blush
lady blush creme blush (my first blushcreme!)
and something that i have been resisting to buy: Black ore Solar bits!!!

I wanted more but i had to stop myself!_

 
Don't you loooooove x-rocks?? I do! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Woman...YOU ROCK!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Hey...this "Bimbo MoJo" stuff really works...who's next? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Please..send some to me. I have had the most miserable day ever. I'm on COBRA for continuing health insurance...because I am 19 and not in college therefore I am not covered. So I would be paying about 200 a month for my health insurance. They sent me bills for February, march April and like, the rest of the year....in May. So I got billed for like 3 months prior..so i sent them a check for February, but lost the payment coupons. I tried filling a prescription for myself at my job the other day and it said my coverage was terminated. I called Blue Cross Blue Shield today and apparently, my coverage has been terminated since March 1st. Even though I had doctors appointments and prescriptions after March, and they were all covered with a copay. They wouldnt let me pay or find out anything...because I wasnt the benefits administrator. So my moms coworker who handles the insurance info at her job figured it out for me....

....And to get my health insurance reinstated, I will have to pay them $741, and then starting in July $200 a month again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I tried so so hard not to cry but I have just been so miserable all day long. And I can't say screw health insurance because I need it badly...I have two lousy jobs. I have no license, and no car, which is holding me back from getting a better job. I have absolutely no help in my situation...I take care of myself damn near completely. Buy my groceries, clothes, everything. It is times like these where I think that I will have to take drastic measures...I am trying to keep things under control. But it is hard.

And I am a MAC addict on top of that. LoL it sounds pathetic to worry about makeup in times like these but its the one thing I am into. That I wont be able to afford soon.

.....Send me some bimbo magic! Pleeeeeease?!


----------



## stv578 (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Love the purse & skinny! At first read, I thought it said you got a mini skirt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I loved how High 90's looks on you!_

 
I second this!  Love that purse, I got an Ergo-Hobo before Christmas when I had the %25 coupon _and_ they were charging U.S. prices (which is a helluva lot cheaper than Cdn) and I find it so comfy on the shoulder!  Purses are the one thing that I am really good about.  I allow myself one per year (very occasionally two, but I haven't done that in a while).  And while Coach is a little bit expensive, it's not overly so and they wear soooo well!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 13, 2008)

<------- BIMBO MAGIC for CantAffordMAC!  I'm sorry girl!  That is a lot to have on your plate and I hope that it gets resolved soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




clslvr6spd-Glad you got another solar white and I am SOOOO envious that you got another Comet Blue.  I love, love that color!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_clslvr6spd-Glad you got another solar white and I am SOOOO envious that you got another Comet Blue.  I love, love that color!_

 
It's pure sex! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




CantAffordMac -


----------



## stv578 (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_





 <------- BIMBO MAGIC for CantAffordMAC! I'm sorry girl! That is a lot to have on your plate and I hope that it gets resolved soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




clslvr6spd-Glad you got another solar white and I am SOOOO envious that you got another Comet Blue. I love, love that color!_

 
*Adds to Bimbo Magic*

Yeah, CantAffordMAC, sounds like your going through a rough patch.  But you have to have faith that one way or another, things will work out.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Hi Ladies!
I am on the same giddy high as coachkitten. I am exhausted from my day of hauling and swatching.  Seriously, Cool Heat is my favorite MAC collection EVER.  I can't wait until tomorrow to play with all of my new goodies.  My MAC collection is now 6 e/s, 2 slimshines, 2 tendertones, 1 paint pot and 1 shadestick bigger.  My wallet, on the other hand, is MUCH smaller!  Oh well, I am one happy broke girl! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love that you love the collection! That means I will love Cool Heat as well


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 13, 2008)

Can't wait to hear what you get Susanne!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Can't wait to hear what you get Susanne! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I still have to wait 2-3 weeks here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I want all five blue-green e/s, maybe a backup of Gulf Stream.
I will pre-order them tomorrow at my counter.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Can't wait to hear what you get Susanne! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I still have to wait 2-3 weeks here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I want all five blue-green e/s, maybe a backup of Gulf Stream.
I will pre-order them tomorrow at my counter.


----------



## nunu (Jun 13, 2008)

I am so sorry for what you are going through CantAffordMAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PM me whenever you need to talk


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 13, 2008)

Cantafford, sorry to hear about your rough patch. We are def here for you!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 13, 2008)

im so gutted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i think i broke my foot! so i might not be able to go on holiday now
im hoping its just a sprain or something


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_.....Send me some bimbo magic! Pleeeeeease?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm so sorry you're having a rough time.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bimbo magic for you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_im so gutted  i think i broke my foot! so i might not be able to go on holiday now

im hoping its just a sprain or something_

 
Oh, that really sucks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bimbo magic for you, too!!


----------



## nunu (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_im so gutted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i think i broke my foot! so i might not be able to go on holiday now
im hoping its just a sprain or something_

 
I hope it's just a sprain! I know you have been looking forward to your holliday..I hope you're ok!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_im so gutted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i think i broke my foot! so i might not be able to go on holiday now
im hoping its just a sprain or something_

 
Aww I hope you didn't break it! Sprains are really bad too though...feel better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.....thanks everyone for your bimbo magic lol. I guess everything will get better soon


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Cantafford, sorry to hear about your rough patch. We are def here for you!_

 

What are you up to these days - just busy? My life has been so hectic the last 2 weeks, I'd like to just sit in a quiet corner for awhile


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_What are you up to these days - just busy? My life has been so hectic the last 2 weeks, I'd like to just sit in a quiet corner for awhile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have kind of been all over the place between work and a couple of issues that I am having with bills. I hate banks, esp when they try to screw you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I don't even have another mac collection to look forward to until colour forms


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 13, 2008)

Glam8Babe sorry to hear about your foot!  Hopefully it is just a sprain and you can go on vacation without any problems! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Glad to see elegant-one and Krasevayadancer around here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  We miss you girls when you are not around!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_You know what pisses me off? i went online, and kept trying to add the coconut items to my bag...and the way the website is, it doesnt tell u until the last step that the item is sold out. So i dunno if the website will restock or what but I just want coconut things! Whyyyyy. Why. Ugh. Is that too much to ask? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope that my store will take the pots without the pans. What the hell else are u supposed to do....wait until u finish the eyeshadow? I truly believe that I will never ever finish a shadow until im an actual MA. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If my store wont take the pots, then I wont have anyyyyything to B2M. and I will be a sad soul. 







 stop it, stop it!!



Don't you loooooove x-rocks?? I do! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Please..send some to me. I have had the most miserable day ever. I'm on COBRA for continuing health insurance...because I am 19 and not in college therefore I am not covered. So I would be paying about 200 a month for my health insurance. They sent me bills for February, march April and like, the rest of the year....in May. So I got billed for like 3 months prior..so i sent them a check for February, but lost the payment coupons. I tried filling a prescription for myself at my job the other day and it said my coverage was terminated. I called Blue Cross Blue Shield today and apparently, my coverage has been terminated since March 1st. Even though I had doctors appointments and prescriptions after March, and they were all covered with a copay. They wouldnt let me pay or find out anything...because I wasnt the benefits administrator. So my moms coworker who handles the insurance info at her job figured it out for me....

....And to get my health insurance reinstated, I will have to pay them $741, and then starting in July $200 a month again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I tried so so hard not to cry but I have just been so miserable all day long. And I can't say screw health insurance because I need it badly...I have two lousy jobs. I have no license, and no car, which is holding me back from getting a better job. I have absolutely no help in my situation...I take care of myself damn near completely. Buy my groceries, clothes, everything. It is times like these where I think that I will have to take drastic measures...I am trying to keep things under control. But it is hard.

And I am a MAC addict on top of that. LoL it sounds pathetic to worry about makeup in times like these but its the one thing I am into. That I wont be able to afford soon.

.....Send me some bimbo magic! Pleeeeeease?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hope this helps:
























































































That's absolutely brutal. I know that without health benefits (such as ones that cover at least 80% of prescription costs) I might as well just go die. I hope you get something worked out! At least you know you definitely have bimbo support.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_I have kind of been all over the place between work and a couple of issues that I am having with bills. I hate banks, esp when they try to screw you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I don't even have another mac collection to look forward to until colour forms 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Poor Madame Dea- President. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh, and I have someone who would like to piggyback on my order. She's never tried MAC before but is looking for bright yellow and green eyeshadows... and I thought of neon pigment samples! Maybe I can make a new addict...


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_im so gutted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i think i broke my foot! so i might not be able to go on holiday now
im hoping its just a sprain or something_

 
Ack, no good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here's hoping for a sprain, even though those suck too (and it takes a fair while to be able to walk properly again).


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 13, 2008)

Glam- I hope you are ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Goodness, problems have befallen on many of us huh?






 to everyone! Even those who are doing just fine now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And Sanay- thats no prob. Just pm me


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 13, 2008)

i think its because its friday the 13th


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_
Glad to see elegant-one and Krasevayadancer around here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  We miss you girls when you are not around!_

 














 - I'm usually always around...but had to make a trip for a few days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It does feel really weird to not chat with you guys everyday...aw we're just one big happy bimbo family


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i think its because its friday the 13th 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wow...new HOT pic...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your makeup looks Glam


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_I have kind of been all over the place between work and a couple of issues that I am having with bills. I hate banks, esp when they try to screw you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I don't even have another mac collection to look forward to until colour forms 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Isn't that pretty much all banks do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 uggh

This is seriously sick...but I'm already thinking about Sonic Chic & Colour Forms


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Wow...new HOT pic...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your makeup looks Glam_

 

thanks elegant!  it's from this fotd which i did over the weekend
http://specktra.net/f166/last-nights-fotn-102782/


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 13, 2008)

I <3 all of you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just throwing some love out there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Glam8Babe sorry to hear about your foot!  Hopefully it is just a sprain and you can go on vacation without any problems! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Glad to see elegant-one and Krasevayadancer around here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  We miss you girls when you are not around!_


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i think its because its friday the 13th 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Friday the 13th is supposed to be lucky!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_aw we're just one big happy bimbo family_


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_I <3 all of you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just throwing some love out there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 






!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 13, 2008)

Did everyone else see the picture of the two quads from Cult of Cherry posted in the appropriate swatch thread? I want that spiced chocolate quad!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Did everyone else see the picture of the two quads from Cult of Cherry posted in the appropriate swatch thread? I want that spiced chocolate quad!_

 
oh they look gorgeous! i love the spiced chocolate one too


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 13, 2008)

^^^Yep - LOVE the Chocolates - Yummy


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 13, 2008)

It's bad how tempted I suddenly am to go to MAC... (just had an infuriating phone call). Ha! It's my happy drug, I guess? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I must refrain, though... must keep packing... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have two evenings to pack about 3/4 of my stuff. Oops? I've never been very good at this game. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have to say, though: good thing garbage night is Tuesday!


----------



## stv578 (Jun 13, 2008)

Hellooooo ladies! Wow, it sure is hard going an entire day without dropping in here! I see a lot of love on here today despite a few of us that are under the weather, so just wanted to spread some love from my end! 
























Hope everyone has an awesome weekend, of course I'll be checking in tomorrow!


----------



## stv578 (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_It's bad how tempted I suddenly am to go to MAC... (just had an infuriating phone call). Ha! It's my happy drug, I guess? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I must refrain, though... !_

 
Yep, definitely a happy drug!  I'm already thinking of getting a back-up of Turquatic Heat and also adding Cool Heat e/s!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 13, 2008)

If MAC was open right now, I'd be there.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 14, 2008)

why....did i...hesitate so.........i missed out on shy beauty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this has been a bad month, twice in a month, i order something thats available on maccosmetics and then once the order is placed, it sells out, and they take it off my order. booo....thank goodness friday the 13th is nearly done!


----------



## KellyBean (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Friday the 13th is supposed to be lucky!_

 
Really? I always thought it was supposed to be unlucky.


----------



## KikiB (Jun 14, 2008)

Yeah I wish it would be a good weekend but I'm in the middle of working 13 days straight...I am going looney. It was so bad I had to stay up til 2 just to get laundry done-and I mean partially dried, with the drying finishing before work. 

MAC has become my sort of happy pill, but I'm trying not to abuse it like a drug. I would totally go crazy this weekend because I'm exhausted...but then that would take away from next Friday when I really CAN go crazy.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_If MAC was open right now, I'd be there._

 
It is always open at maccosmetics.com! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hahaha!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KellyBean* 

 
_Really? I always thought it was supposed to be unlucky._

 
Depends on who you ask and what culture you're in.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_It is always open at maccosmetics.com! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hahaha!_

 
Oh, trust me, I was there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No coupon for today there, though.


----------



## KikiB (Jun 14, 2008)

I would be in so much trouble...I rarely ever order anything online. I know I would go broke and well, they STILL never sent my debit. I am calling later on tonight, because I need to have it by a week from Wednesday.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 14, 2008)

Kiki I can't believe that you still don't have your debit card.  That would make me so mad.  I thought that I lost my purse today while I was at work but someone found it and returned it to me in one piece.  My first reaction was "What am I going to do without my debit card"!  I seriously rely on that piece of plastic too much!


----------



## KikiB (Jun 14, 2008)

^I did too! But it really makes me realize how much I was spending...debit is more convenient, aka easier to blow more cash. On a typical day that I had to work 8 hours, between Starbucks, Chipotle or somewhere else, and a beverage, it would usually come to at least $15 a day for that. I was having Chipotle a few times a week-now I haven't had it in three weeks, partially since they raised all their prices. It was almost like I used cash pretty much just to get soda, or to occasionally get a slice of pizza or a cinnamon roll, or to pay up so I could take Sound Transit to get partway to the CCO. Now I've been skipping meals because I have so little cash-we're talking one meal a day that I am eating. Only one more week to go and then I get paid...even though I owe my mom a buttload of money.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_I would be in so much trouble...I rarely ever order anything online. I know I would go broke and well, they STILL never sent my debit. I am calling later on tonight, because I need to have it by a week from Wednesday._

 
That's friggin' ridiculous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've only ordered online once, and it was because I wasn't sure if my store still had the three BPB I wanted and I knew the site did. 

Tonight I loaded up my shopping bag on the site and weeded stuff out bit by bit to get to a reasonable price, even though I knew I wouldn't place an order! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My final bag: Turquatic Heat, 217, 228, 231. Subtotal: 98.50.

Other things that were in the running included the 242, 194, Warm Chill, Climate Blue, Solar White. I've still not gone in to see Cool Heat in person, and I don't think I'll get to until Monday after I've moved (and just before the coupon expires). Then I can go refill much needed prescriptions for combating allergies, too! Hurraaayyyyy!

I hope your debit card shows up today. *nods* It should be theeeeeeeere!


----------



## KikiB (Jun 14, 2008)

I think the reason why they never sent it was due to the overdraft I had had, but I got that under control. Now though, I have to call again.

Oh and coachkitten-the Southcenter expansion actually opens JULY 25th, not June. Boo.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 14, 2008)

Gigglegirl, there's a shy beauty for sale http://specktra.net/f184/huge-sale-m...rything-99790/


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Oh and coachkitten-the Southcenter expansion actually opens JULY 25th, not June. Boo._

 
Thanks for letting me know that!  I can't wait for H&M and the MAC store!  I wish that Bel-Square was as good as Southcenter and Alderwood.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_What are you up to these days - just busy? My life has been so hectic the last 2 weeks, I'd like to just sit in a quiet corner for awhile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
The last week was stressy, hectic and frustrating for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But today is Saturday - that means it is counter and Starbucks time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am going to tell my MA how much I love Cool Heat and will pre-order all five blue-green e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

My Dazzleglass collection grows BTW:

I have now

Ms Fizz (2x)
Like Venus
Glamour O.D.
Steppin' Out
Love Alert

my b/f says they are sticky....


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_my b/f says they are sticky.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
When I kissed my BF w/ dazzleglass on it left glitter! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So cute but that glitter does not come off!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_When I kissed my BF w/ dazzleglass on it left glitter! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So cute but that glitter does not come off!_


----------



## KikiB (Jun 14, 2008)

Well when I kiss the guy who I am currently hooking up with (since I am not dateable, according to every guy I have ever met), I don't wear them...he prefers glosses with taste. 

I kinda figured it had to be July, because on the Sephora site it says that the store there opens in July. I will be happy because I will have money to spend at the VS sale on Friday (woohoo!) and at the same time, I can put some away to save up for the Southcenter opening. I want VS Pink bedsheets...


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 14, 2008)

Bimbos, I got pictures of my haul up!  You can see all of what I bought from my vacation last week and the other stuff I've bought, too!

http://specktra.net/f195/thank-goodn...ves-me-103523/


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Bimbos, I got pictures of my haul up!  You can see all of what I bought from my vacation last week and the other stuff I've bought, too!

http://specktra.net/f195/thank-goodn...ves-me-103523/_

 
Gaww, look at all those Bimbo Dazzleglass tubes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In your first pic, is that Cantaloupe & Azalea or Salsarose? How does Azalea look on....


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 14, 2008)

It's Cantaloupe and Salsarose.  Azalea is really pretty on - a better version of Dollymix, but you realllllly have to use a light hand or else you'll end up looking like Mimi (Drew Carey Show) and I think the 187 is essential for application.  The guy at the pro store said to use a regular blusher brush, but I just cannot use a light hand with that one.  I was on the fence about it when I was there, but I'll definitely be getting Azalea when I go to Vegas this December.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 14, 2008)

^^^Thanks! It looks so pretty that I'm lemmin it. Wow, a regular brush would just be bad...I don't even use a regular brush with the BPB. Ugghh, I'm addicted to the 187 now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




purrtykitty - 
Oh, I keep meaning to tell ya...in your one FOTD, you had like a scarf or headband on with your hair back off your face...I thought that was a great look for you! Very cute/chic


----------



## Susanne (Jun 14, 2008)

Bimbos, do you want to know what I am doing on this rainy Saturday afternoon??
My b/f is on work so I thought it is time to do this:

YouTube - Organize Lipstick/gloss, Save the Planet!

The result is awesome!!


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Jun 14, 2008)

I want to join the Dazzleglass Bimbo club!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_The last week was stressy, hectic and frustrating for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Are you do better Susanne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I finally de-stressed yesterday! For me, it seems like everything piles on at once 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That video you just put up is pretty cool! Ugghh, I don't know if I have the energy just yet to tackle a project like that. But, I seriously need to do something to organize all my lippies...really all my stuff. Thanks for sharing that.

Funny, I had a dream last night that I was shopping for makeup (imagine THAT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) It had to have been at Sephora, because they didn't have anything I wanted - which IRL, they never do. BUT, I bought a cream/gel blush in the dream & when I got home I opened it up & there was a bunch of money in the container 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahaha  Makeup giving me money instead of me losing money on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ah, dreams


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ILoveMacMakeup* 

 
_I want to join the Dazzleglass Bimbo club!!!_

 
YAY!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Susanne will add you to our enrollment dear!!!!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ILoveMacMakeup* 

 
_I want to join the Dazzleglass Bimbo club!!!_


----------



## Susanne (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_That video you just put up is pretty cool! Ugghh, I don't know if I have the energy just yet to tackle a project like that. But, I seriously need to do something to organize all my lippies...really all my stuff. Thanks for sharing that.
_

 
You know I am a lipglass junkie!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love them being organized now!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Bimbos, do you want to know what I am doing on this rainy Saturday afternoon??
My b/f is on work so I thought it is time to do this:

YouTube - Organize Lipstick/gloss, Save the Planet!

The result is awesome!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I've seen that! (I've just never been un-lazy enough to do it.) I bet it looks fantastic, though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Did you decorate it with glitter?


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ILoveMacMakeup* 

 
_I want to join the Dazzleglass Bimbo club!!!_

 
Welcome!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 14, 2008)

I've been looking at the prices of some products in US prices versus Canadian prices... and it's really disheartening. Take the 136 brush, for example? $62 in the US or $74.50 in Canada. That's a big difference. You Americans pay $16.50 for a dazzleglass? That's what a regular lipgloss runs us. A beauty powder blush here is $22, there it is only $17.50. So on and so forth. Bleccchhhhh.

If I lived closer to the States, I'd be going there to buy all my MAC for sure.


----------



## stv578 (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_ 
my b/f says they are sticky.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Then he doesn't get to use them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ladies!  It's been a great day so far!!!  I went by MAC again, imagine that!  I picked up a back-up of Turquatic Heat (love love love this, and let me tell all of you, ever since I had baby #2, I have been really picky with fragrance!).  I also picked up Cool Heat e/s and Climate Blue, the one i said i definitely wouldn't get!!! I can already hear Elegant-One cheering me on!!!

And then I went to buy a lottery ticket and I got carded!!!  I'm 32, woo hoo!
Ofcourse my husband said it was because I was buying slushies, what a friggin' killjoy!


----------



## stv578 (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I've been looking at the prices of some products in US prices versus Canadian prices... and it's really disheartening. Take the 136 brush, for example? $62 in the US or $74.50 in Canada. That's a big difference. You Americans pay $16.50 for a dazzleglass? That's what a regular lipgloss runs us. A beauty powder blush here is $22, there it is only $17.50. So on and so forth. Bleccchhhhh.

If I lived closer to the States, I'd be going there to buy all my MAC for sure._

 
Tell me about it!  I remember when MAC prices were really close in the U.S. and here, but our dollar sucked, so it was actually cheaper here with the exchange.  Now it's totally the other way around.  It's not just MAC either, NARS, Laura Mercier and Bobbi Brown are all super expensive here in comparison.  Boo hiss!  I heard a segment on the news last night saying it's like that solely based on the fact that the American retail sector is one of the most competitive in the world.  But still, boo hiss!


----------



## KikiB (Jun 14, 2008)

You all are lucky-I almost NEVER get Saturdays off. I kinda wish I would get today off since I am just so exhausted...but I'm doing it for the money I guess. I really don't have an organizer for my lip stuff because I have an old traincase of mine that holds it all perfectly. Well, not 100% perfect but it is very workable and hey, I've had the case for a good 10 years or so. Way back in the day it used to hold the fabric paint set that I got from a friend and was never allowed to use (so my 8th grade year featured me going absolutely nuts with fabric paint) and then pony beads. I was definitely a 90's kid, alright. Also I am not a very organized person but I'm hoping to have some extra time off in July (it's a slower time for us) and get everything organized once and for all. I never have time to clean because my job exhausts me-I put all my energy into my job and when I get home...plop.

I can't imagine buying MAC up in Canada because our currencies are pretty much equal now yet you pay a lot more. Our store gets hit by Canadians very hard since our company only has one store in the city of Seattle, and mine is it. Canadians, Alaskans, Hawaiians...we get them all.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Tell me about it!  I remember when MAC prices were really close in the U.S. and here, but our dollar sucked, so it was actually cheaper here with the exchange.  Now it's totally the other way around.  It's not just MAC either, NARS, Laura Mercier and Bobbi Brown are all super expensive here in comparison.  Boo hiss!  I heard a segment on the news last night saying it's like that solely based on the fact that the American retail sector is one of the most competitive in the world.  But still, boo hiss!_

 
I second your boo hiss and add a grrrrrr. I think it's sephora's site that you can ship to Canada, but suddenly the price of the products you select just explode. I hates it. Canadians want to look pretty, too!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 14, 2008)

Ok, so, I just ordered some food (all of my dishes are packed, so I can hardly cook for myself). I ordered a grilled chicken sandwich and was given a cheeseburger. I called them, they apologized, told me they'd send the chicken sandwich and to keep the cheeseburger. The chicken sandwich was here in about ten minutes. 

I just thought I'd share that, as I find it refreshing to actually be treated to some GOOD CUSTOMER SERVICE. Too many places just don't seem to give a damn any more.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Then he doesn't get to use them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ladies!  It's been a great day so far!!!  I went by MAC again, imagine that!  I picked up a back-up of Turquatic Heat (love love love this, and let me tell all of you, ever since I had baby #2, I have been really picky with fragrance!).  I also picked up Cool Heat e/s and Climate Blue, the one i said i definitely wouldn't get!!! I can already hear Elegant-One cheering me on!!!

And then I went to buy a lottery ticket and I got carded!!!  I'm 32, woo hoo!
Ofcourse my husband said it was because I was buying slushies, what a friggin' killjoy!_

 
Whoo Hoo for Climate Blue! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




& YOU 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hear you about the picky frangrance thing especially after having a baby - thats been me...even 28 years later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You got carded...*High Five*...Hahaha...that's awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope you win on your lottery ticket 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




cheerin you on!


----------



## stv578 (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I second your boo hiss and add a grrrrrr. I think it's sephora's site that you can ship to Canada, but suddenly the price of the products you select just explode. I hates it. Canadians want to look pretty, too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha, don't get me started on Sephora!  The website says we'll be charged the going exchange rate, _except_ for items that are sold in Sephora stores here, which of course includes all the major brands.  So before Sephora ever opened a store here in Canada, i used to get Stila from the US cost plus exchange, which even with the weak dollor was still cheaper than buying it at Holt Renfrew.  But as soon as Sephora opened up in the Eaton Centre (i think that was the first), the prices went up.

Edit: Boo hiss grrr!


----------



## stv578 (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Whoo Hoo for Climate Blue! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




& YOU 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hear you about the picky frangrance thing especially after having a baby - thats been me...even 28 years later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You got carded...*High Five*...Hahaha...that's awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope you win on your lottery ticket 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




cheerin you on!_

 
Thanks hon!

Actually, the ticket was for my father-in-law to stick in his card.   But if he wins, i'm sure we'll see some of it, so cheer on!

Wow, so my sense of smell will probably stay like this huh?!  That's okay, it's probably for the better!  It's funny, when I was pregnant, my husband couldn't believe the things my nose could pick up, it was amusing but annoying at the same time, because so many odours made me feel so sick!  I thought my nose would return to normal, but it never did!


----------



## stv578 (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Ok, so, I just ordered some food (all of my dishes are packed, so I can hardly cook for myself). I ordered a grilled chicken sandwich and was given a cheeseburger. I called them, they apologized, told me they'd send the chicken sandwich and to keep the cheeseburger. The chicken sandwich was here in about ten minutes. 

I just thought I'd share that, as I find it refreshing to actually be treated to some GOOD CUSTOMER SERVICE. Too many places just don't seem to give a damn any more._

 
That's great!  Now if that were me, I'd probably end up eating both!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_That's great!  Now if that were me, I'd probably end up eating both! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I ate the cheeseburger and am saving the chicken for supper.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_You all are lucky-I almost NEVER get Saturdays off._

 
I usually don't and am in fact supposed to be at work now, but... I didn't go today... and I'm waiting for the doctor who is on call for my regular doctor to call me.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Wow, so my sense of smell will probably stay like this huh?!  That's okay, it's probably for the better!  It's funny, when I was pregnant, my husband couldn't believe the things my nose could pick up, it was amusing but annoying at the same time, because so many odours made me feel so sick!  I thought my nose would return to normal, but it never did!_

 
Well, mine stayed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have the sense of smell like a hunting dog 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And, so many smells nauseate me - still 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's true it can be very annoying.
I can smell someone smoking in another car with the windows rolled up. And, those little ol' ladies that walk by you in public with perfume that smells like its been on their dresser for let's say 40 years!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 uggh

On the bright side though, I used to have really bad allergies before I got pregnant but they completely disappeared after I had our son.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_On the bright side though, I used to have really bad allergies before I got pregnant but they completely disappeared after I had our son._

 

If I knew that would work for me, it would totally make it more tempting to have a kid some day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Glad your allergies went away - they're no fun!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ILoveMacMakeup* 

 
_I want to join the Dazzleglass Bimbo club!!!_

 
Yay, welcome!!


----------



## KikiB (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I usually don't and am in fact supposed to be at work now, but... I didn't go today... and I'm waiting for the doctor who is on call for my regular doctor to call me._

 
Well it is just crazy because they hired a brand new girl to be a sales leader, as well as promoting a girl who has been there two months to be a sales leader (I was more than pissed off-I have busted my ass for almost two years and my manager says I am unpromotable), and so my hours will go in the toilet. I want to look at it as getting hours when I can but I'm trying super-hard not to get sick, I have no energy, and I just want chocolate.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Well it is just crazy because they hired a brand new girl to be a sales leader, as well as promoting a girl who has been there two months to be a sales leader (I was more than pissed off-I have busted my ass for almost two years and my manager says I am unpromotable), and so my hours will go in the toilet. I want to look at it as getting hours when I can but I'm trying super-hard not to get sick, I have no energy, and I just want chocolate._

 
*awwwwww* sending you some bimbo magic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















I hope things sort themselves out for you at work! ive had a friend get the whole "unpromotable at this moment" thing but of course no explanation on how to improve. i hope it gets better!

and I feel like UTTER POOP so I'm surfing specktra. Ive come down with a cold thats getting progressively worse--this morning, my eyes were like (this is gross) crusted up and I couldn't open them. so I was scared, and my mom is mentioning pink eye. lovely. so then of course, you google right? okay well its good i have a doc appt on monday anyways so that in case it is something i need antibiotics then I'll get it checked out soon. but i feel like crap, kinda scared. but I think the eye thing is related to my cold. ugh.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Then he doesn't get to use them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_


----------



## Susanne (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I've seen that! (I've just never been un-lazy enough to do it.) I bet it looks fantastic, though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Did you decorate it with glitter? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am really satisfied with my work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No glitter yet. This might come on another Saturday afternoon


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_*awwwwww* sending you some bimbo magic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















I hope things sort themselves out for you at work! ive had a friend get the whole "unpromotable at this moment" thing but of course no explanation on how to improve. i hope it gets better!

and I feel like UTTER POOP so I'm surfing specktra. Ive come down with a cold thats getting progressively worse--this morning, my eyes were like (this is gross) crusted up and I couldn't open them. so I was scared, and my mom is mentioning pink eye. lovely. so then of course, you google right? okay well its good i have a doc appt on monday anyways so that in case it is something i need antibiotics then I'll get it checked out soon. but i feel like crap, kinda scared. but I think the eye thing is related to my cold. ugh._

 
Ack. Feel like something prettier than poop! 





















Throwing some magic back at you. Drugs can be good. I'm waiting for my pharmacy to bring me a new one now.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 14, 2008)

It would be funny and obnoxious if we could set the "magic" icon as our bimbo thread page background. *giggles*


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 14, 2008)

<-----This shall now be our mascot!  

Gigglegirl-I hope that you feel better soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And ilovemacmakeup welcome to the dazzleglass bimbos!  This is a great group of girls and I am glad that you joined! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Happy Saturday everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It is finally sunny here in Seattle and I am outside on my deck and loving it!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 14, 2008)

gigglegirl I hope you feel better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My face seems to be breaking out in monstrous, ginormous, painful, unpoppable pimples. It must be from stress. Thaaaaaats nice. 

I was supposed to go tanning today....but once again I couldnt make it.

Aaaaand tomorrow, I only hope for 5 things:
*I can go tanning
*I can make it to the mall (mainly for MAC)
*That Bath and Body Works has something coconutty left
*Starbucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*The beauty supply store is open.

There are just a few things I need to take care of. Starbucks is like, my most visited store these days. I'm sooo ready for a vacation BTW (someone stop my random rambling)


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_ 
My face seems to be breaking out in monstrous, ginormous, painful, unpoppable pimples. It must be from stress. Thaaaaaats nice. _

 

I hear you on the stress! But hey, just think, it could manifest in worse ways than pimples. It could give you an ulcer, migraine, anxiety attacks... all sorts of sexy stuff. 

Still rootin' for you, of course, and sending you some of that super bimbo magic.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I hear you on the stress! But hey, just think, it could manifest in worse ways than pimples. It could give you an ulcer, migraine, anxiety attacks... all sorts of sexy stuff. 

Still rootin' for you, of course, and sending you some of that super bimbo magic._

 
Aww thanks girly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I appreciate it. Of course i think that my stress has manifested in every way you mentioned, except ulcers. lol

Maybe someday it'll get better. I think I need stress management...cuz whatever I'm doing, ain't working 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But you know what would help right now?? SBUX!! LoL I'm slowly becoming addicted...


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 14, 2008)

I've been building a list of what I'd like to buy on monday online. But I am still hesitating. Here goes:
-187 full size (i have an se and LOVE it!)
-239
-266 (I don't own a mac angled lining brush yet)
-223 (hesitating on this one...)
-bare study pp (i have other coloured ones, but would like a frosty neutral vs my layin low matte looking pp)
-sweet sage f/l
-macroviolet f/l   REALLY want more f/l than just my blitznglitz and rich ground.....need something FUNK-AY (but doable I think in an office environment)
-e/s--> thinking of Trax, Ricepaper, Grain, Sushi Flower, and Star Violet.

not sure about all these. hmmm.  the e/s i'm willing to change a bit but i feel i do pull off pinky and neutraly tones much better than dark ones. and i have a few dark ones already. 

Psyched for the 15% off (which'll basically cover the taxes...anything helps I think!)


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 14, 2008)

awww can'tafford, what the heck is up with a lot of us? eeek. i want to take up yoga, i think i need some kind of relaxing outlet stress relief kind of thing! Wishing you all the best, breathe in and out. I can't wait to get my package *hopefully* this week!!

bimbo yoga. or should i do pilates? i'm game for either!

and i agree, i think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 should totally be our mascot!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_I've been building a list of what I'd like to buy on monday online. But I am still hesitating. Here goes:
-187 full size (i have an se and LOVE it!)
-239
-266 (I don't own a mac angled lining brush yet)
-223 (hesitating on this one...)
-bare study pp (i have other coloured ones, but would like a frosty neutral vs my layin low matte looking pp)
-sweet sage f/l
-macroviolet f/l   REALLY want more f/l than just my blitznglitz and rich ground.....need something FUNK-AY (but doable I think in an office environment)
-e/s--> thinking of Trax, Ricepaper, Grain, Sushi Flower, and Star Violet.

not sure about all these. hmmm.  the e/s i'm willing to change a bit but i feel i do pull off pinky and neutraly tones much better than dark ones. and i have a few dark ones already. 

Psyched for the 15% off (which'll basically cover the taxes...anything helps I think!)_

 
If you like a nice, thin line, you may find the 208 to be better than the 266; it is smaller. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You don't need the 223 if you have the 222, but if you have neither it's definitely a great addition to your brush collection. Macroviolet fluidline is absolutely doable for an office environment. 

Do you have Frisco? Tis a matte soft pastel pink. Sounds like it would fit in with the kind of tones you favour. Also, has the ToD on the MAC site, so it seems like it won't be around much longer.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_awww can'tafford, what the heck is up with a lot of us? eeek. i want to take up yoga, i think i need some kind of relaxing outlet stress relief kind of thing! Wishing you all the best, breathe in and out. I can't wait to get my package *hopefully* this week!!

bimbo yoga. or should i do pilates? i'm game for either!

and i agree, i think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 should totally be our mascot!_

 
We're awesome! I love yoga. I think, when looking for relaxation, yoga will do you a bit better than pilates (I've done both). Both can be used to tone up and get into better shape, but yoga can also be... almost spiritual. It's very calming, soothing and grounding. 

Here's hoping that the rest of you at least don't have to get medicated to make it through your stress.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 14, 2008)

Ugghh....you gals better throw some goodness my way! I can't believe what a stressful 2 weeks I've had too.

THEN...tonight DH & I wanted to get out for just a bit to de-stress, so we went to dinner about 25 mins. away & while we were on the interstate going to the restaurant a semi hits a huge piece of metal angle iron (which he prolly could have avoided as it was in the center of his lane) it hits the front of our car. When we get out of the car at the rest. we see that it put a freakin hole in our bumper, then hit the bug shield, broke it, then hit our hood & smashed a huge dent in it anf scraped the h*ll out of the rest of the hood. Needless to say, dinner was NOT all that enjoyable.

You just hate to pay out deductibles for something thats not even your fault 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So ticked.

Hubby & tried to find the good...telling ourselves a)that it could have been worse & we are fine. b)others are going through worse things c) there was a guy on a motorcycle right behind us & if we we not there it probably would have seriously injured or killed him. So in that case we rather that it hit us than him.

Then...we had to go visit my parents in the nursing home...which is extremely difficult for me.

Send me some mojo & love


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_awww can'tafford, what the heck is up with a lot of us? eeek. i want to take up yoga, i think i need some kind of relaxing outlet stress relief kind of thing! Wishing you all the best, breathe in and out. I can't wait to get my package *hopefully* this week!!

bimbo yoga. or should i do pilates? i'm game for either!

and i agree, i think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 should totally be our mascot!_

 
I dunno whats up with us! Must be a bimbo thing. I should start doing Yoga. I have the MTV Pilates dvd...its fun but not relaxing. I definetly need to find a way to deal with this. 

You should sooo be getting your package like any second. A little tip? if its hot up there....run to your mailbox lol. I have gotten makeup packages during our heat wave here...not fun! And I just got my candles and thank goodness i was home when they were delivered. Summer=not a great time to be buying makeup that will sit in the hot hot sun. 

I'm all for this guy being our mascot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He's a fluffy little bimbo, isn't he??


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 14, 2008)

thanks sanayhs! frisco sounds good! I do prefer a more controlled line, smaller. I just wanted one with better fibres than the quo one i have. its such a toss up when you search here, many proclaim their love for 266, 263 so I had thought I'd pick the 266, but now I'll check out the 208 I think. ah the decisions we need to weigh for killer tools!

i am kinda thinking of deep truth though, as i'd like to do a blue eye but I do have naval blue pigment and that may...hold me over for any dark blue eye i want to do. lol but now more i think about it, the more i want deep truth! *bad*


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 14, 2008)

ha, I don't have to get medicated...but I AM going to go pour a glass of Merlot & chill


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_thanks sanayhs! frisco sounds good! I do prefer a more controlled line, smaller. I just wanted one with better fibres than the quo one i have. its such a toss up when you search here, many proclaim their love for 266, 263 so I had thought I'd pick the 266, but now I'll check out the 208 I think. ah the decisions we need to weigh for killer tools!

i am kinda thinking of deep truth though, as i'd like to do a blue eye but I do have naval blue pigment and that may...hold me over for any dark blue eye i want to do. lol but now more i think about it, the more i want deep truth! *bad*_

 
The 208 is intended to be the eyebrow brush, but who cares what it's supposed to be? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have both the 208 and the 266, and I generally only reach for the 206 to do liner if I want a thicker line or the 208 is dirty.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_ha, I don't have to get medicated...but I AM going to go pour a glass of Merlot & chill_

 
I'm glad it's just your car that got hurt and not any people. Also, merlot is most definitely excellent (what kind?). 

It's good to not require medication, but at least when one does require such things it can come in pretty colours... like a pale greeny blue! I want an eyeshadow that colour... In this light it's looking like a bluer Warm Chill (without the gold sparkle).


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Ugghh....you gals better throw some goodness my way! I can't believe what a stressful 2 weeks I've had too.

THEN...tonight DH & I wanted to get out for just a bit to de-stress, so we went to dinner about 25 mins. away & while we were on the interstate going to the restaurant a semi hits a huge piece of metal angle iron (which he prolly could have avoided as it was in the center of his lane) it hits the front of our car. When we get out of the car at the rest. we see that it put a freakin hole in our bumper, then hit the bug shield, broke it, then hit our hood & smashed a huge dent in it anf scraped the h*ll out of the rest of the hood. Needless to say, dinner was NOT all that enjoyable.

You just hate to pay out deductibles for something thats not even your fault 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So ticked.

Hubby & tried to find the good...telling ourselves a)that it could have been worse & we are fine. b)others are going through worse things c) there was a guy on a motorcycle right behind us & if we we not there it probably would have seriously injured or killed him. So in that case we rather that it hit us than him.

Then...we had to go visit my parents in the nursing home...which is extremely difficult for me.

Send me some mojo & love_

 





 I'm sorry you had to deal with that. But at least you two are okay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Since we are talking of what we will get with our 15% off at MAC here is my list as of now (that I knooooow will change, don't they always)

*Tropic Glow s/s
*High 90s s/s
*Cool heat shadow/climate blue (if cool heat sucks, I'm gonna try climate blue..thanks to elegant-one)
*Blue flame OR deep truth...gotta swatch
*Turquatic Heat
*plasma blu nail polish
*Utter pervette l/s
*Palatial l/g
*vegas volt l/s
*nymphette l/g
*blush palette
*and a foundation brush

I know some of those arent going to work for me. Sooo I may just get some eyeshadow pans while they are cheaper. Lets hope my store takes the shadow pots for B2M without the pans in them!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Ugghh....you gals better throw some goodness my way! I can't believe what a stressful 2 weeks I've had too.

THEN...tonight DH & I wanted to get out for just a bit to de-stress, so we went to dinner about 25 mins. away & while we were on the interstate going to the restaurant a semi hits a huge piece of metal angle iron (which he prolly could have avoided as it was in the center of his lane) it hits the front of our car. When we get out of the car at the rest. we see that it put a freakin hole in our bumper, then hit the bug shield, broke it, then hit our hood & smashed a huge dent in it anf scraped the h*ll out of the rest of the hood. Needless to say, dinner was NOT all that enjoyable.

You just hate to pay out deductibles for something thats not even your fault 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So ticked.

Hubby & tried to find the good...telling ourselves a)that it could have been worse & we are fine. b)others are going through worse things c) there was a guy on a motorcycle right behind us & if we we not there it probably would have seriously injured or killed him. So in that case we rather that it hit us than him.

Then...we had to go visit my parents in the nursing home...which is extremely difficult for me.

Send me some mojo & love_

 
Elegant-one I am sorry for your bummer of a day!  My grandparents are both in a nursing home with dementia and I alway am an emotional wreck when I am there and after.  So I can relate a little on that front.  I am glad that you and your hubby are safe and that no one is hurt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 will hopefully bring you some bimbo magic and they might make you smile!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 14, 2008)

Here is what I am going to get on Monday (on-line) with the 15% off:

Pink Grapefruit lipglass
Tropical Glow Slimshine
Dazzlelight Eye Shadow
Bare Slimshine
Long Stem Rose Slimshine
Studio Fix Fluid NW15
Steamy Nail Polish (my must have for a summer pedi)

I already used the 15% off at the MAC store on Thursday so I don't need anymore cool heat but I am going to buy a b/u of Tropical Glow.  I hope that MAC does these 15% more often.  I know that they are not too much off but every bit helps!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_
Then...we had to go visit my parents in the nursing home...which is extremely difficult for me.

Send me some mojo & love_

 





 elegant-one, seriously I'm sending you good vibes. I can only imagine, I saw my grandpa in the nursing home....it was hard to do. I'm thinking of you! 


seriously, reading all of our....what shall we call it....crap happening. Seriously bimbos, lets try and de-stress, either via wine, cough medicine (i have none, dang it!), yoga, or just some good 'ol glitter!)


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 14, 2008)

I totally didn't even think of lipsticks!! arghhhh!! lol ill look and review again tomorrow!


----------



## stv578 (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_ 
On the bright side though, I used to have really bad allergies before I got pregnant but they completely disappeared after I had our son._

 
You're lucky, mine so far have been worse!  Oh well, take the good with the bad, right?!


----------



## stv578 (Jun 14, 2008)

Wow, i just read the rest of today's posts. I think you're all due for a very much deserved MAC haul.

Gigglegirl, sounds like you have an eye infection. You'll probably need antibiotic eye drops. They work really quick, and the goop goes away after the first couple applications. I have a lot of experience with this with my little one!

CantAffordMAC, stop tanning! You're gorgeous and tanning will only cause premature aging down the road and heaven forbid, worse things. But do get yourself to a Starbuck's tomorrow! I'll join ya!

Elegant-One, that is seriously scary stuff. I'm glad you and DH are okay. You're right, while it does suck, there are many positives as you mentioned. In the end, it's just a car.

Sanayhs, I'm glad the little green pill doesn't have gold shimmer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




KikiB, sounds like your manager at work is a real a-hole, I went through a similar thing at a retail job I had years ago.  A lot of girls who were there far less than I was got promoted before me.  I was really resentful, even though I eventually did move up myself.  Unfortunately, it's like that everywhere, whether it's retail, at an office, etc...  all you can do is continue to show a strong work ethic, remain personable and if it really sucks, look for another job, which may or may not be better.

We need some really serious bimbo magic tonight....


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Wow, i just read the rest of today's posts. I think you're all due for a very much deserved MAC haul.

Gigglegirl, sounds like you have an eye infection. You'll probably need antibiotic eye drops. They work really quick, and the goop goes away after the first couple applications. I have a lot of experience with this with my little one!

CantAffordMAC, stop tanning! You're gorgeous and tanning will only cause premature aging down the road and heaven forbid, worse things. But do get yourself to a Starbuck's tomorrow! I'll join ya!

Elegant-One, that is seriously scary stuff. I'm glad you and DH are okay. You're right, while it does suck, there are many positives as you mentioned. In the end, it's just a car.

Sanayhs, I'm glad the little green pill doesn't have gold shimmer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




KikiB, sounds like your manager at work is a real a-hole, I went through a similar thing at a retail job I had years ago.  A lot of girls who were there far less than I was got promoted before me.  I was really resentful, even though I eventually did move up myself.  Unfortunately, it's like that everywhere, whether it's retail, at an office, etc...  all you can do is continue to show a strong work ethic, remain personable and if it really sucks, look for another job, which may or may not be better.

We need some really serious bimbo magic tonight....










_

 
I second the anti-tanning, eye infection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, and crappy manager comments. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (How lazy was that!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 

I'd be terrified if my pills had gold shimmer! And possibly tempted to crush them up and use them as makeup... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Things are starting to look up. A good friend I haven't seen in FOREVER (he hated my roommates, and I can't blame him) is going to come see me on Monday! Another friend I've not seen in longer than it should be is coming to see me Tuesday! Aaaaand my boy's mom and stepdad are going to move his bed over tomorrow night after we get the keys. They'll get to see the place and I'll have something to sleep on! My current bed is toast and I'm throwing it out, so I'm pretty excited I won't have to sleep on teh floor at all. The boy hasn't packed yet, though, so he and the rest of his stuff won't be moving over for a while yet. It just means I get to set things up how I like them!

I'll visit my dentist and my doctor Tuesday during the day, and I'm confident I can sort things out with work. I kind of screwed them over today, and I feel badly about that, but there was legitimately something wrong preventing me from going to work or even calling them to say I wouldn't be in. 

Hey, people with crappy health need jobs too. They are just going to have to deal with the fact that I'm one of those people, but they can look forward to the fact that when I'm not falling apart I kick butt at my job.

I thank the bimbo magic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyone else starting to look up yet?


----------



## stv578 (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I second the anti-tanning, eye infection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, and crappy manager comments. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (How lazy was that!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 

I'd be terrified if my pills had gold shimmer! And possibly tempted to crush them up and use them as makeup... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Things are starting to look up. A good friend I haven't seen in FOREVER (he hated my roommates, and I can't blame him) is going to come see me on Monday! Another friend I've not seen in longer than it should be is coming to see me Tuesday! Aaaaand my boy's mom and stepdad are going to move his bed over tomorrow night after we get the keys. They'll get to see the place and I'll have something to sleep on! My current bed is toast and I'm throwing it out, so I'm pretty excited I won't have to sleep on teh floor at all. The boy hasn't packed yet, though, so he and the rest of his stuff won't be moving over for a while yet. It just means I get to set things up how I like them!

I'll visit my dentist and my doctor Tuesday during the day, and I'm confident I can sort things out with work. I kind of screwed them over today, and I feel badly about that, but there was legitimately something wrong preventing me from going to work or even calling them to say I wouldn't be in. 

Hey, people with crappy health need jobs too. They are just going to have to deal with the fact that I'm one of those people, but they can look forward to the fact that when I'm not falling apart I kick butt at my job.

I thank the bimbo magic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyone else starting to look up yet?_

 
Glad things are looking up for one bimbo!  LMAO at green pills being crushed and used for make-up!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Glad things are looking up for one bimbo!  LMAO at green pills being crushed and used for make-up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Well... you know, the skin tends to absorb about half of what you put on it, anyway!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 15, 2008)

Ohhh... I bought another Out To Shock today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I paid $12 for the lipstick, shipping and insurance. Weeeee!


----------



## stv578 (Jun 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Well... you know, the skin tends to absorb about half of what you put on it, anyway! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
There ya go!  Team up with a pharmacist and cosmetic chemist and start up a line of _real_ 'feel-good' make-up!!!  Now that would create some serious addicts!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_There ya go!  Team up with a pharmacist and cosmetic chemist and start up a line of real 'feel-good' make-up!!!  Now that would create some serious addicts!_

 
...Maybe MAC has already thought of this?


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 15, 2008)

okay what is going on here, how does 1 become a dazzleglass bimbo?hahahaha plz tell me no hazing is involved lol!!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mizz.Yasmine* 

 
_okay what is going on here, how does 1 become a dazzleglass bimbo?hahahaha plz tell me no hazing is involved lol!!_

 
There is no hazing but you MUST be a lover of anything that dazzles or glitters! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Glad that you decided to join us!  And it looks like our resident mascots are excited about it as well -----> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







BTW I love your signature!


----------



## KikiB (Jun 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_KikiB, sounds like your manager at work is a real a-hole, I went through a similar thing at a retail job I had years ago. A lot of girls who were there far less than I was got promoted before me. I was really resentful, even though I eventually did move up myself. Unfortunately, it's like that everywhere, whether it's retail, at an office, etc... all you can do is continue to show a strong work ethic, remain personable and if it really sucks, look for another job, which may or may not be better._

 
Well my manager for sure will NOT give me a good reference. At my store, once you move up into the SLT (sales leadership team) you are pretty much treated with more respect. I get treated with so little respect sometimes! I have been looking for other stuff, but I am unhireable and she will only say the bad things. The only thing keeping me there is loyalty and the discount. My mom wants me to maybe go work at Bartell's (crappy Seattle drugstore) but there's no way in HELL I will go there-between their dress code (I cannot wear white cotton dress shirts because I sweat profusely, and I can't wear long-sleeved shirts, also no long pants except if it's under 50 degrees), my nose stud, and the whole atmosphere, it would not be good for me. 
I have a lot of people backing me up-when I did the move for a different store, people were like "Why are you not a sales leader?". That's the other reassuring thing, knowing that my manager knows nothing. At least with our old manager, she was going to put me on a development plan to eventually move up.

I do deserve a MAC haul, at least I think so...but we got the FitFlops I had been wanting (chocolate brown, size 8) as a return to our store and I freaked out bigtime when I saw them. Also Fresh Lemonade scentports. I have 8 packs on hold. Insane, maybe. But I love that one.


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 15, 2008)

OMG lol I finally found people I can identify with

I own All 16 Dazzlglasses and they live in their own special sequined dazzley bag from Sephora!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 15, 2008)

^^KikiB I am sorry for all of the crap you are going through with your manager.  No offense to your company but seriously everytime I am in a B&BW the SAs are seriously busting their butts while the "management" seems to just hang out behind the counter.  

I also wanted to say that Bartell's actually pays pretty well but I understand why you wouldn't want to work there.  Have you ever though about working for lush or ULTA.  Just a thought! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW did your manager really tell you that you were unpromotable?  That is seriously terrible if she did and you should really tell your district manager or transfer stores.


----------



## KikiB (Jun 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_^^KikiB I am sorry for all of the crap you are going through with your manager. No offense to your company but seriously everytime I am in a B&BW the SAs are seriously busting their butts while the "management" seems to just hang out behind the counter. 

I also wanted to say that Bartell's actually pays pretty well but I understand why you wouldn't want to work there. Have you ever though about working for lush or ULTA. Just a thought! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW did your manager really tell you that you were unpromotable? That is seriously terrible if she did and you should really tell your district manager or transfer stores._

 
Yes, it is very much that way, but at the same time management has a lot of behind-the-counter stuff to do. If we need to get a merch credit, if we need change in a register, if we need a post-void, or if there is a larger return, they have to be there. Also if you get called in when not scheduled or if you start earlier or later than what is scheduled originally, you have to have a manager override you. Plus they have to keep track of the segments. I hate it but they are like "Well we have all of this stuff to do" but you also need to be on the sales floor. Part of the job is motion and observe-keep figure-8'ing the sales floor and register area and back room, and observe associates. I bust my ass every day I am there though. And yes, she said I was unpromotable, that I was not sales leader material..."just because somebody is a good SA doesn't mean they will make a good sales leader" but she isn't giving me the chance. I can't transfer anywhere. The store at Alderwood just hired a ton of temp people, and Aurora Village has not only a girl who I went to school with and absolutely loathe (her voice makes my ears bleed) but also the manager and I do not get along. She was a CM at my store and well, she was NOT liked. 

Yeah I know that Bartell's pays very well, I know people who work there but the atmosphere there sucks. I only ever go in there to buy bus passes...I prefer B&BW even with all the crap I put up with because I can have fun with my makeup, I can dress cute, and I can truly interact with my clients. I have considered ULTA but I just have some problems with them in general, so I don't shop there often anymore. The nearest Lush is at Westlake, and while it would work for me because I can take the 41 and then the 348 home, it also would be bad because my bus home runs once an hour after 7 PM, and last bus is at 11:05 from Northgate-and it's the only one close. At the same time though...I love working at Northgate in a strange way. Everybody knows me, I am one of the two people in the store that our return clients recognize, and it's close enough to home. 

And I know this is a silly reason but I waited 6 years to get my nose pierced (I wanted it when I was in 8th grade, and got it done in January) and I paid damn good money for it and I'm not taking it out. I wanted it for long enough, I got it...and love it. Plus half the time people can't even tell that I have it because it's yellow gold and I have yellow/olive skin tone so it blends.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 15, 2008)

Bimbos, now that I have organized my lipglasses so well, I could buy some new ones from the perm line, couldn't I?

Which do do recommend? Tinted lipglass, Lustreglass or Plushglass? I love pink and coral shades, but also milky ones.
Just let me know! I have a lot already, but most from LE collections.


----------



## KikiB (Jun 15, 2008)

Get yourself some Lustreglasses-Morning Glory, Venetian, and if you can find it Hey Sailor (from Naughty Nauticals).


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 15, 2008)

So... managers suck, lipgloss is pretty and we have a new inductee. Huzzah!

Welcome, new one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm off to face my own manager now. Talk to you gals later!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 15, 2008)

gigglegirl - feel better! Nothing worse than a cold when its nice weather (or at least it's supposed to be)

elegant-one - I'm glad you're OK!! Take care of yourself, too with all that stress!

CantAfford - I'm also on the no-tanning bandwagon!! Think of how much more money you'll have for pretty, dazzly makeup because you won't be spending on expensive skin care treatment for tanning damage!! Take care of yourself, too - sooo much stress here with all the Bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kiki - that's too bad about your job. Is there anyone else that could give you a good reference? You might be able to explain to a potential employer why you don't want them to speak to your current manager if you have several others that would speak highly of you. Good luck, I hope things turn out well!

Mizz.Yasmine - Welcome!!

And now for some Bimbo Magic...for all who are in desperate need of it and even those who don't!!























Now that I've checked in for today, I'm off to study!  Later Bimbos!!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 15, 2008)

So, I need some info on the Friends & Family.

Since I get all the mac promo emails, I'm wondering why I did not get this one. It says on the discount promo that they will email the code on Monday for the site.???


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks for all your kind words & support!!!  Doing better this morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sanayhs - the  Merlot we get is just a cheapy - Charles Shaw. The taste is soooo good even though its cheap.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 15, 2008)

yes, the e-mail said itd be sent on monday. so....I think whenever we get them tomorrow, we'll share! esp. with bimbos! I'm sure the code will spread like wildfire! here's to hoping the site doesn't crash!!!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_yes, the e-mail said itd be sent on monday. so....I think whenever we get them tomorrow, we'll share! esp. with bimbos! I'm sure the code will spread like wildfire! here's to hoping the site doesn't crash!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
...I think it might. Or maybe orders will go out slower.

This week, everytime I try to go onto maccosmetics.com at night (late night) it "isnt available" and thats a message from MAC. Its weird...


----------



## stv578 (Jun 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mizz.Yasmine* 

 
_OMG lol I finally found people I can identify with

I own All 16 Dazzlglasses and they live in their own special sequined dazzley bag from Sephora!_

 





   All 16 in their own dazzley bag, now there's dedication!


----------



## stv578 (Jun 15, 2008)

A quick hello ladies... gotta get back to work here at home, got the family coming by later and the place looks like it's been hit by a hurricane (aka, my two kids!)  Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## KikiB (Jun 15, 2008)

That was our store last night...definitely hit by a hurricane. And we had 5 closers though, so it was nice because we got all the walls done AND started cleaning the floor. 

purrtykitty, I do have a couple people from the store right now that I could give as references-I am almost tempted to give my DM as one because she LOVES me. There's a few people who work there that I could give as references as well, especially fellow co-workers...since most of them love me. What we have at our store is a team of managers, so there's the actual manager, co-managers, and sales leaders (shift supervisors)...and some people put someone different. I can totally put a different manager on there. However the other thing that is keeping me around is we have our Post-Sale Clean Up coming in late July, and I'm the person who usually is in charge of the execution of that. Also inventory in September, and I'm trained on that. Then one of the sales leaders will be gone for Christmas so there's a chance I could get moved up but I am not holding my breath.

The other thing I could do would be to get a barista job however there are so many bikini barista places and they seem to be the only ones hiring. I'd be uncomfortable making coffee in a swimsuit, and also my body isn't good enough for it.


----------



## stv578 (Jun 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_That was our store last night...definitely hit by a hurricane. And we had 5 closers though, so it was nice because we got all the walls done AND started cleaning the floor. 

The other thing I could do would be to get a barista job however there are so many bikini barista places and they seem to be the only ones hiring. I'd be uncomfortable making coffee in a swimsuit, and also my body isn't good enough for it._

 
Whatever you do, don't do the bikini barrista gig!  Have you considered a job outside of the retail sector?


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_That was our store last night...definitely hit by a hurricane. And we had 5 closers though, so it was nice because we got all the walls done AND started cleaning the floor. 

purrtykitty, I do have a couple people from the store right now that I could give as references-I am almost tempted to give my DM as one because she LOVES me. There's a few people who work there that I could give as references as well, especially fellow co-workers...since most of them love me. What we have at our store is a team of managers, so there's the actual manager, co-managers, and sales leaders (shift supervisors)...and some people put someone different. I can totally put a different manager on there. However the other thing that is keeping me around is we have our Post-Sale Clean Up coming in late July, and I'm the person who usually is in charge of the execution of that. Also inventory in September, and I'm trained on that. Then one of the sales leaders will be gone for Christmas so there's a chance I could get moved up but I am not holding my breath.

The other thing I could do would be to get a barista job however there are so many bikini barista places and they seem to be the only ones hiring. I'd be uncomfortable making coffee in a swimsuit, and also my body isn't good enough for it._

 
Well, it's good that you have people that can vouch for you.  Whatever you do decide to do, make sure it's best for you!  No job is worth sacrificing your health over...you too, CantAfford.  You both deserve a job that you'll be happy at!


----------



## KikiB (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Whatever you do, don't do the bikini barrista gig! Have you considered a job outside of the retail sector?_

 
No only because I am not a numbers person, I'm not really the 9-5 type...and I like the clients. I will not be doing bikini baristaing if for no other reason that many places do "topless Friday" which is where the girls wear pasties, no top...and my boobs are a bit saggy (they are natural 36D's after all).


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 16, 2008)

When did those bikini barista things start anyways?  There is one around where I live that has a big sign that says, "This Tuesday see our girls in pasties!"  Um ewwww.....  Plus that can't be good if they are wearing pasties and are serving HOT coffee!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 16, 2008)

I am really excited! I just managed to visit a friend in Cologne in July - this is one of the two cities here that has a pro store!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pro store, I am coming! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really want some more pro pigments. And maybe they have the neon pigments, too. I will call them this week.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 16, 2008)

I dont think I posted my Cool heat goodies??

*Cool heat shadow--very purty
*blue flame-ahhh gorgeous!
*climate blue--pretty i hope i can make it work
*tropic glow---GORGEOUS with cranapple liner
*turquatic heat-- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 heehee....hot musky sweaty island beach sex anyone??

and while I was at it i got plasma blu nail polish (heehee funky but its summer) and nymphette lipglass and glamour od dazzleglass....

woot woot. everythings great. except the brush on my Nymphette doesnt pick up enough gloss at all...


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I am really excited! I just managed to visit a friend in Cologne in July - this is one of the two cities here that has a pro store!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pro store, I am coming! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really want some more pro pigments. And maybe they have the neon pigments, too. I will call them this week._

 
Woo-hoo!  Did you hear that Pro store!?!  Susanne is coming!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You will have to tell us all about it once you get back!


----------



## KikiB (Jun 16, 2008)

So jealous, I can't get anywhere near a Pro store! (I can't exactly bus it to Vancouver, you know...)


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_So jealous, I can't get anywhere near a Pro store! (I can't exactly bus it to Vancouver, you know...)_

 
Have them ship it to ya! Or do you want it because the atmosphere?


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 16, 2008)

I have only been to the Las Vegas, New York City, and London Pro Stores.  I wish that I was rich enough that I could spend my days traveling to all of the MAC pro stores!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Maybe someday I will be able to hit them all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (Yeah right!)


----------



## KikiB (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Have them ship it to ya! Or do you want it because the atmosphere?_

 
Well Vancouver is closest but there's the exchange rate...and I would rather go and try it all out. I really want Blue Calm shadow.


----------



## babyjazy21 (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi Ladies! Are you stiill accepting applications for the Bimbos Unite club? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lol. Can I join?


----------



## KikiB (Jun 16, 2008)

We always are!


----------



## KikiB (Jun 16, 2008)

Oh and on a bank-related note, I finally called my bank and they could not understand why my card had not been sent yet-but they will get one to me by next Monday. I hope for it by Friday...

I was talking with one of my guy friends and he was like "You called the bank at this late at night?!?" WaMu DOES have 24-hour customer service though, and well, I guess you can say I took advantage of it. Plus it's always nice for the people working the phones at that time of night to have someone chipper and energetic to talk to...


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 16, 2008)

yay!  Have you guys used your family and friends 15% discount online yet? SWEET this is the first time I've gotten a discount on MAC! 

Here's my $250 order (incl taxes)
-239
-224
-210
-187
-266 (debated on this one with 208, may still get another one, b/c I like angled liners and with the new f/l, I'd like to have more than one!)
-dipdown f/l
-macroviolet f/l (I had wanted sweet sage but wasn't sure about it with my blue-ish eyes, maybe at a later date though a lot of the swatches/fotds i saw it goes on more sheer than i'd like)
-star violet e/s (saw this swatch on compare.raquel13.com/es and I liked it!)
-shale e/s (i think this'll be GREAT with macroviolet!)
-grain e/s
-bare study pp

so a lot of basics, and AWESOME full size brushes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




go out there bimbos, and if you didn't get the e-mail or check the other parts of this site (but I"m sure you have) the code is MACFF8


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 16, 2008)

Whew, just got caught up on all the posts of the weekend. A girl misses a lot when she is gone for a couple of days it seems.

I have been having a bit of banking bad luck too, this time its bills that get deducted at random times during the month. GRRRRRRRRRRRR

To everyone having a rough time, my thoughts are with you. This thread is a great place to commiserate.

Elegant, i hope things turn around for you. Getting into an accident is bad luck indeed.

Lets all take a moment to be thankful that we are all here for each other


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 16, 2008)

Welcome babyjazy!

Here's my FF haul (not as much damage as I could've done since I'm trying to be good):

~  Solar White
~  Warming Trend
~  Warm Chill
~  Gentle Simmer
~  Tropic Glow
~  Swelter
~  227 Brush (thanks to elegant-one's recommendation)
~ SPF 50 Prep + Prime
~ Moisturelush Cream

All that for $148 (post discount) - not too shabby! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have an enjoyable day everyone and I'll check back in again tonight!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 16, 2008)

eek this is bad staying home sick from work. going to the doctor later, thank goodness. i had totally forgot about the 182 buffer brush i've been lemming....lol the other brushes blinded me. so i put an order in for that plus sff nw15. 

now i can't wait for my packages! then seriously...NO BUYING!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Welcome babyjazy!

Here's my FF haul (not as much damage as I could've done since I'm trying to be good):

~  Solar White
~  Warming Trend
~  Warm Chill
~  Gentle Simmer
~  Tropic Glow
~  Swelter
~  227 Brush (thanks to elegant-one's recommendation)
~ SPF 50 Prep + Prime
~ Moisturelush Cream

All that for $148 (post discount) - not too shabby! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have an enjoyable day everyone and I'll check back in again tonight!_

 
Thats a pretty awesome haul!  Ugghh...i just read where you weren't going to check back in until tonight...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 'cause I wanted to know if you have Coco Brown pigment & if you like it????  I'm thinkin about ordering it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, you'll love the Moisturelush Cream...divine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & golly i sure hope you love that 227 brush as much as i do


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *babyjazy21* 

 
_Hi Ladies! Are you stiill accepting applications for the Bimbos Unite club? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





lol. Can I join?_

 





Welcome!!!! fellow Bimbo


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_
now i can't wait for my packages! then seriously...NO BUYING!_

 














....can't tell you how many times I've actually told MYSELF that one
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't think it works...well, maybe for just a little while


----------



## stv578 (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_When did those bikini barista things start anyways? There is one around where I live that has a big sign that says, "This Tuesday see our girls in pasties!" Um ewwww..... Plus that can't be good if they are wearing pasties and are serving HOT coffee!_

 





  Seriously, ouch!  Never mind the fact that it sounds incredibly 
degrading 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I dont think I posted my Cool heat goodies??

*Cool heat shadow--very purty
*blue flame-ahhh gorgeous!
*climate blue--pretty i hope i can make it work
*tropic glow---GORGEOUS with cranapple liner
*turquatic heat-- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 heehee....hot musky sweaty island beach sex anyone??

and while I was at it i got plasma blu nail polish (heehee funky but its summer) and nymphette lipglass and glamour od dazzleglass....

woot woot. everythings great. except the brush on my Nymphette doesnt pick up enough gloss at all..._

 





  *Does happy dance with you*  Awesome haul, and I think Climate Blue should work great for you!  I tried it last night with Bare Study PP as a base, Seedy Pearl on the lid and Climate Blue on the outer v, not bad!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I have only been to the Las Vegas, New York City, and London Pro Stores. I wish that I was rich enough that I could spend my days traveling to all of the MAC pro stores! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe someday I will be able to hit them all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Yeah right!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
How cool would that be, wonder if we can gather up enough bimbos, we can charter a plane and do a world wide tour, haha!  (I can dream, can't I?!)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Whew, just got caught up on all the posts of the weekend. A girl misses a lot when she is gone for a couple of days it seems.

I have been having a bit of banking bad luck too, this time its bills that get deducted at random times during the month. GRRRRRRRRRRRR

To everyone having a rough time, my thoughts are with you. This thread is a great place to commiserate.

Elegant, i hope things turn around for you. Getting into an accident is bad luck indeed.

Lets all take a moment to be thankful that we are all here for each other 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh no, more bank trouble?!  You think with all the f'in interest they charge, they'd be a little more efficient at what they do.  But I agree, this thread has an amazing bunch of girls that are so supportive.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_eek this is bad staying home sick from work. going to the doctor later, thank goodness. i had totally forgot about the 182 buffer brush i've been lemming....lol the other brushes blinded me. so i put an order in for that plus sff nw15. 

now i can't wait for my packages! then seriously...NO BUYING!_

 
Honestly, you can try doing the no buy thing or just try to be really really selective in the upcoming months!  Experience has taught me that no buying results in serious hauling


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_yay! Have you guys used your family and friends 15% discount online yet? SWEET this is the first time I've gotten a discount on MAC!_

 
Great haul! I made my haul today:
*virgin isle ccb
*syrup l/s
*utter pervette l/s
*missy s/s
*long stem rose s/s
*refined golden bronzer. yippeeeeee

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_To everyone having a rough time, my thoughts are with you. This thread is a great place to commiserate.

Lets all take a moment to be thankful that we are all here for each other 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Seriously...I am thankful to have you guys period. What started as a silly thread turns out to be a great place for us all to talk about random stuff and problems. I love you guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_eek this is bad staying home sick from work. going to the doctor later, thank goodness. i had totally forgot about the 182 buffer brush i've been lemming....lol the other brushes blinded me. so i put an order in for that plus sff nw15. 

now i can't wait for my packages! then seriously...NO BUYING!_

 
Ugh I hope things go well at the doctors...let us know. I hope you get ur packageeeeee frm me lol. I just want you to have them! they have to get there like, today. Seriously. I am on a no buy from this day on until the next collection (which i think i will skip colour forms) and wait for Sonic Chic. thats it...I don't even feel the need to haul again. I think I'll make it this time girlies! (itll be so nice getting paid this weekend and NOT having to cut MAC a percent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_ 






 *Does happy dance with you* Awesome haul, and I think Climate Blue should work great for you! I tried it last night with Bare Study PP as a base, Seedy Pearl on the lid and Climate Blue on the outer v, not bad!



How cool would that be, wonder if we can gather up enough bimbos, we can charter a plane and do a world wide tour, haha! (I can dream, can't I?!)





Honestly, you can try doing the no buy thing or just try to be really really selective in the upcoming months! Experience has taught me that no buying results in serious hauling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I may try Climate Blue today! woot woot!. I am soooooo on board with a Specktra World Tour. geez louise I'd think I'd pee my pants if that happened lmao. 

And no buying has never resulted in serious hauling for me lmao. I wake up and I'm in the mood for serious hauling...I just semi hauled yesterday and did it again today. I have made at least a mini haul (if not bigger) every month since like december. So thats not an excuse! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well my wallet may hate me but my little pink Caboodles traincase loves me. It has been orgasming every night. She thinks I don't hear her...oh I do!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Great haul! I made my haul today:
*virgin isle ccb
*syrup l/s
*utter pervette l/s
*missy s/s
*long stem rose s/s
*refined golden bronzer. yippeeeeee


Seriously...I am thankful to have you guys period. What started as a silly thread turns out to be a great place for us all to talk about random stuff and problems. I love you guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
Oh my gosh...you ordered some of my fave lip shades 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just had Syrup on this morning...gorgeous! So are Missy, Long Stem Rose & Utter Pervette...you will love them! & yes! for Refined Golden too.

I want to know how you like CCB Virgin Isle...I almost ordered it, but may have to swatch in person first. Great Haul


----------



## stv578 (Jun 16, 2008)

I'd like to day I'm done hauling with the %15 discount, but DH will be stopping by the MAC store and picking up some palettes for me, and I also kinda snuck Lucky Jade shade stick onto the order, lol!  Poor guy, but he relented because he's away ALL next week.

But I do think I'm going to be good with the next few collections.  Only 1 lippie from Colour Forms, and I've made a list from the rest now through till Christmas, using Sanayhs 'rules' of the list!  The only one that scares me is Sonic Chic, because I have a soft spot for blush, but I - MUST- STAY - STRONG!  With Cool Heat over, I now have enough teals and blues to last me a while!

BTW, I know it's been discussed on here before, but i've never depotted anything before, so any tips?!  I'll start with a shadow that I won't miss if it doesn't work!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_ 
But I do think I'm going to be good with the next few collections.  Only 1 lippie from Colour Forms, and I've made a list from the rest now through till Christmas, using Sanayhs 'rules' of the list!  The only one that scares me is Sonic Chic, because I have a soft spot for blush, but I - MUST- STAY - STRONG!  With Cool Heat over, I now have enough teals and blues to last me a while!
_

 
Yes, me too! I can't wait for Sonic Chic...I'm a 'blushbaby'


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 16, 2008)

STV- I use the flat iron method. Doesn't fail


----------



## stv578 (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_STV- I use the flat iron method. Doesn't fail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks Adina!  So do i just move the pot around so it doesn't stick?  How long does it generally take and should I have my flat iron on any specific setting?  sorry if these are silly questions, but I'm a complete newbie!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 16, 2008)

another vote for the hair straightener method! but my words of advice, if you have a cheap one (like from walmart, my first one was a $30 conair one, needless to say it does not heat up far enough). Using a real straightener, I've had no issues of major chips (not like I did when i used the aforementioned conair one, a matte 2 and thunder got HUGE chips taken out. b/c it wasn't hot enough when i tried plying it from the black thing).


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 16, 2008)

okay you know to pull the black thing out of the major pot right? once you do that, I'd put a sheet of wax paper over the straightener to protect your iron. then i put one on there, wait a min or two (check, you don't have to continually move it around, but the glue needs to be heated enough. you'll get a feel for how long once you do a couple.) I put a towel down, flip it over e/s side down (*gently*) and try and lightly press on the plastic (usually with an exacto knife) and if it doesn't freely move, then the glue is prob not heated enough, so i put it back on there).


----------



## stv578 (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_another vote for the hair straightener method! but my words of advice, if you have a cheap one (like from walmart, my first one was a $30 conair one, needless to say it does not heat up far enough). Using a real straightener, I've had no issues of major chips (not like I did when i used the aforementioned conair one, a matte 2 and thunder got HUGE chips taken out. b/c it wasn't hot enough when i tried plying it from the black thing)._

 
Thanks!  This'll have to be a night time project then when the tots are asleep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Somewhere in my house I have a decent flat iron that i stopped using when my son, a baby at the time, pulled it off the counter and broke the handle (it wasn't on at the time, they aren't allowed anywhere near the flat iron when it's on).  Now finding that will be another challenge!


----------



## stv578 (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_okay you know to pull the black thing out of the major pot right? once you do that, I'd put a sheet of wax paper over the straightener to protect your iron. then i put one on there, wait a min or two (check, you don't have to continually move it around, but the glue needs to be heated enough. you'll get a feel for how long once you do a couple.) I put a towel down, flip it over e/s side down (*gently*) and try and lightly press on the plastic (usually with an exacto knife) and if it doesn't freely move, then the glue is prob not heated enough, so i put it back on there)._

 
Wow, do you realize how helpful this post is?!?!?!  I didn't even think of pulling the inner plastic part out first.  Ya, that may be dumb but seriously, i just wouldn't have thought of that!  So thanks!

We need to add 'technical support specialist' to your Dazzleglass Bimbo title!


----------



## KikiB (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_When did those bikini barista things start anyways? There is one around where I live that has a big sign that says, "This Tuesday see our girls in pasties!" Um ewwww..... Plus that can't be good if they are wearing pasties and are serving HOT coffee!_

 
I dunno, I mean there is a place down in Tacoma that hails itself as the original Bikini Bottoms but there are places everywhere that do it. There's a place no more than 5 minutes from my house...it's kinda gross. It's in a trashy gas station parking lot.

I did not buy a single thing from the FF event. Not only am I lower on cash, and waiting for the VS sale to start tomorrow, but 15% isn't that much for me since I'd only buy two or three items. Friday I might get backups of some of my NN and Neo Sci-Fi stuff...my counter still has all NN stuff. Or better yet save the money for Colour Forms.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 16, 2008)

Hello gals. I'm going to start by saying that I am immensely grateful to have found such a fun, supportive group on here. I find it hugely comforting to know I have this online safety net of sorts. So... thank you to all of you!

I've had a rough week, one that has me muddled enough I may well start a thread about it in the deep thought subforum later. I can figure out most of my issues, but work is still kind of up in the air for me (more on that later).

After I got out of the ER last night, I went for a late supper with two of my friends, and then we went back to my house where they helped me finish packing my kitchen and living room. After some decent sleep, I got up and threw the rest of my bedroom into bags and wrote a note for the movers. Following that, I scampered off to the mall... and, more specifically, MAC!

I played with Cool Heat and will probably shame myself by saying I wasn't thrilled. Sure, the colours are pretty, but they are largely dupeable. I have to say that Gulf Stream is divine, but the colour comes close enough to Teal pigment that I'll stick with what I have. My store ALREADY sold out of Solar White, but the girl pulled out the tester for me to play with anyway. Far too gold for me to ever use as a highlight colour, but I quite like it. Cool Heat is, for me, exactly Big T. Climate Blue is lovely, but not something I really need. I like Warm Chill; I wish the colour was a bit bolder, but I do quite enjoy it. Blue Flame is pretty (but so is deep truth!) and Warming Trend is a lovely neutral, but not something I would ever wear. The slimshines are very pretty. However, I did not buy any Cool Heat in store today.

Because I was pretty roughed up and the girl had time, she did my makeup for me. Concealer, bit of powder, eyes (rollickin' paint pot, eyeshadows in gulf stream, cool heat, warm chill, gorgeous gold and shore leave, blush in spaced out and apex 3D gloss). It definitely was a nice pick me up. 

I DID bring my laptop in! The MAs were laughing at me, and it turns out they extended the FF discount to EVERYONE, with coupon or not! Hurrah! 

I hauled:
-188 brush
-217 brush (a second one for meeeee, yum! <3333)
-228 brush
-231 brush
-select moisturecover in NW15 for under my eyes (pesky RED undereye circles are tricky beasts)
-Port Red lipstick
-Blush palette
-15 pan eyeshadow palette

I'm quite content with this haul.

Now, if you're wondering how I seem to have completely passed up Cool Heat, be enlightened: I bought (as a lot) solar white, warm chill, cool heat, blue flame and tropic glow slimshine on here for $64 including shipping to Canada. FF discount or no, there was NO WAY I was going to beat that! 

I don't think I'm going to want Cool Heat (I have Big T) and Blue Flame is iffy, so those may well be up for swaps after the package comes.  ...I'll probably be a jerk and depot them first, though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've decided that I'm starting to save all my empties so I can B2M for as much Cult of Cherry as possible, as I want basically the entire collection. 

If there is any Cool Heat I'm still interested in, it's definitely Swelter slimshine. 

Stv, when it comes to depotting blushes, I like to use a full size iron, since my hair straightener isn't wide enough. Same concept, though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It can also let me heat up a couple of products at once and save time. The only down side is you have to make sure you hold the iron and keep an eye on it, but I don't mind because it means I can't forget about it and burn something!

Oh, I've also gotten my hands on Layin' Low paint pot. I'm _such_ a Fafi junkie.

Everyone seems to be having some absolutely gorgeous hauls! It's bad because I'm tempted to grab a few more brushes and lippies... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




WELCOME to the newest bimbo!

And, finally, I simply say: much love to everyone. <3!!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 16, 2008)

lol i'm not even that technical! lol pull out the black thingy. if i had a digi cam (which i'm planning on buying this summer!) I would show you a bit, but there are tutorials on here too. 

good luck! just take it slow and steady, you don't want to be breaking any of them!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Hello gals. I'm going to start by saying that I am immensely grateful to have found such a fun, supportive group on here. I find it hugely comforting to know I have this online safety net of sorts. So... thank you to all of you!

I've had a rough week, one that has me muddled enough I may well start a thread about it in the deep thought subforum later. I can figure out most of my issues, but work is still kind of up in the air for me (more on that later).


And, finally, I simply say: much love to everyone. <3!!




_

 
Aw...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're always so lively & a hoot! Hope you feel better!

I died laughing...seriously...its sooo funny that you took your laptop in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh, Swelter would look awesome on you


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Lets all take a moment to be thankful that we are all here for each other 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aw, you're so kind! Its nice to see you pop in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hey, do you like the Sonic Chic blushes?


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Thats a pretty awesome haul! Ugghh...i just read where you weren't going to check back in until tonight...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 'cause I wanted to know if you have Coco Brown pigment & if you like it???? I'm thinkin about ordering it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, you'll love the Moisturelush Cream...divine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & golly i sure hope you love that 227 brush as much as i do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I hope I'm not too late!  I do have Chocolate Brown pigment and it is sooo pretty!  Very versatile for dark, smokey looks, crease color and liner.  Get it, get it!!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I hope I'm not too late!  I do have Chocolate Brown pigment and it is sooo pretty!  Very versatile for dark, smokey looks, crease color and liner.  Get it, get it!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hahaha...glad you checked back in. I knew you would be the perfect source 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Off to get it... thanks (well maybe not for talking me into it)


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Hello gals. I'm going to start by saying that I am immensely grateful to have found such a fun, supportive group on here. I find it hugely comforting to know I have this online safety net of sorts. So... thank you to all of you!

I've had a rough week, one that has me muddled enough I may well start a thread about it in the deep thought subforum later. I can figure out most of my issues, but work is still kind of up in the air for me (more on that later).

-select moisturecover in NW15 for under my eyes (pesky RED undereye circles are tricky beasts)_

 
I hope you feel better!  And if the select moisturecover doesn't work to your liking, try the Select Cover-Up Corrector in Green - that shit works wonders!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Hahaha...glad you checked back in. I knew you would be the perfect source  Off to get it... thanks (well maybe not for talking me into it)_

 
Yeah, I'm soooo exhausted from this morning's 4 hour lecture that I'm taking a break until this evening since the only thing I have to do is read.  I'd fall asleep if I started reading now.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_

Yeah, I'm soooo exhausted from this morning's 4 hour lecture that I'm taking a break until this evening since the only thing I have to do is read.  I'd fall asleep if I started reading now._

 
Hey, I got it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I just got an email - MAC is extending the F&F sale thru the 17th!
GREAT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A four hour lecture...you listened or gave it?


----------



## KikiB (Jun 16, 2008)

I want to fall asleep, but it's so sunny out! Yay for finally getting some sun here.

Now if they extended the FF sale through Friday...I would be a very, VERY happy camper because I was planning on hitting U-Village anyways...as long as it was sunny. I'm sick of the rain. If it were 10 degrees warmer, I would be down at the beach now.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Hey, I got it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just got an email - MAC is extending the F&F sale thru the 17th!
GREAT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A four hour lecture...you listened or gave it?_

 
Just listened...my butt hurts from sitting for that long!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi Girls and Happy Monday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Looks like I missed quite a bit while I was at work! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




First I will start by saying that I had no clue that when I signed up to be a dazzleglass bimbo that I would make such wonderful friends! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love coming here to chat about whatever!  You girls are such wonderful people and I really value you all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am glad to see Madame President is back!  We missed you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And also welcome to our newest dazzleglass bimbo babyjazy!


----------



## KikiB (Jun 16, 2008)

I didn't think I would be accepted in the first place because I was so new to Specktra-been around for all of a month and a half or so...so this was definitely great for me. Plus it's nice because nobody else really gets my love of makeup...they can't understand why I buy MAC instead of the drugstore crap.


----------



## KikiB (Jun 16, 2008)

Oh and if y'all are interested I posted an FOTD today. Not good pictures, but with full directions.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 16, 2008)

yeah i love coming to check in with my fellow bimbos. you are all my friends! 

so....back from the doc, and she mentioned my left tonsil is inflammed (after she looked at it twice, and took a swab to send to the lab) and put me on some meds. just penicylin somehting like amoxycilin? ugh freaking horse looking pills. i had my doubts of being able to swallow it as my throat still feels like a golf ball. or it could be strep. 

but i still think its kinda coincidental that all this happens at the same time as this awful cold. so i think it stems from that *hopefully*. and possibly i've developed allergies which is why my eyes were swollen and glued shut after sleeping. ugh. i'm going to work no matter what tomorrow, and they can see what state i'm in!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_yeah i love coming to check in with my fellow bimbos. you are all my friends! 
_

 
I feel the same way as all of you...isn't it kinda weird (in a very nice way) how we all just came together & we can chat about anything...& get along. Its great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When I read your post - I thought it said that they took one of your tonsils away to the lab 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Gosh, I hope you feel better soon. Sounds like a sinus/throat infection for sure. Nothin a little antibiotic won't cure in a few days. My son used to get those all the time when he was younger - he too the amoxycilin He said it tasted like bubblegum (but it was the liquid)


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 16, 2008)

By the way fellow Bimbos - the reason we came together - I was reaffirming my great LOVE for the Dazzleglass this afternoon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I put Bare Necessity over Missy SS - uh, it was so pretty - it gave off like peach sparkles. This will be one of my favorite combos now!

Oh, and wouldn't if have been nice if MAC had the Dazzleglasses IN STOCK with 15% off when we were all buying them


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_yeah i love coming to check in with my fellow bimbos. you are all my friends! 

so....back from the doc, and she mentioned my left tonsil is inflammed (after she looked at it twice, and took a swab to send to the lab) and put me on some meds. just penicylin somehting like amoxycilin? ugh freaking horse looking pills. i had my doubts of being able to swallow it as my throat still feels like a golf ball. or it could be strep. 

but i still think its kinda coincidental that all this happens at the same time as this awful cold. so i think it stems from that *hopefully*. and possibly i've developed allergies which is why my eyes were swollen and glued shut after sleeping. ugh. i'm going to work no matter what tomorrow, and they can see what state i'm in!_

 
Gigglegirl I hope that you feel better! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 <-------- I don't know if you know this but our mascot helps relieve sickness too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (Sorry but I love any excuse to use our mascot!)


----------



## nunu (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_yeah i love coming to check in with my fellow bimbos. you are all my friends! 

so....back from the doc, and she mentioned my left tonsil is inflammed (after she looked at it twice, and took a swab to send to the lab) and put me on some meds. just penicylin somehting like amoxycilin? ugh freaking horse looking pills. i had my doubts of being able to swallow it as my throat still feels like a golf ball. or it could be strep. 

but i still think its kinda coincidental that all this happens at the same time as this awful cold. so i think it stems from that *hopefully*. and possibly i've developed allergies which is why my eyes were swollen and glued shut after sleeping. ugh. i'm going to work no matter what tomorrow, and they can see what state i'm in!_

 
oh gosh, hope you feel better soon!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 16, 2008)

Feel better gigglegirl!  I know the first sign of a nasty cold for me is a sore throat, so I hope that's all you have.  Strep throat is a nasty bug.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 16, 2008)

awesome thanks all you guys! you are so sweet, and i absolutely stand by my last statement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i vow that next week will be superbly better! (LOL I realize this week just started...but i don't like where its headed)


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 16, 2008)

so what is our next big lemming? I'm not so looking forward to colour forms (well i do want to see the pigments!) 

i think (if its the next one after that) I want sonic chic!  (i do realize above i did mention something about a no-buy. but i cannot wait for the buffer brush and then the mineralized blushes!)


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm still lemming the pigments and a couple of lipsticks from colour forms. I do want sonic chic and the MES, but I'm really excited for the Overrich Pigments and Starflash shadows.

Well Bimbos, I have another 4+ hour lecture tomorrow, so I'm off to read the inside of my eyelids 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and rest my poor buns. Nighty-night!


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Jun 16, 2008)

*Sorry, I'm late for the whole "Bimbo" club. 

Are you still accepting? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C_Addiction* 

 
_*Sorry, I'm late for the whole "Bimbo" club. 

Are you still accepting? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 
Of course and welcome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Glad to have you!

I think that I could totally pass Color Forms as far as the palettes & brush sets go but I am sort of interested in seeing the pigments, color form powder, and the lipsticks.  

The collection that I am really excited for is Sonic Chic.  I seriously can't wait for those blushes.  

I am still having tons of fun with my Cool Heat stuff so I am glad that I won't have to get anything else until July.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Woo-hoo!  Did you hear that Pro store!?!  Susanne is coming!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You will have to tell us all about it once you get back!_

 
I want some more Pro Pigments and an eye palette x4 with pro palette refill pans (I think about getting Kelly, Teal Blue, Juxt and Shimmermoss here).

This will be my first pro palette


----------



## Susanne (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Of course and welcome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Glad to have you!

I think that I could totally pass Color Forms as far as the palettes & brush sets go but I am sort of interested in seeing the pigments, color form powder, and the lipsticks.  

The collection that I am really excited for is Sonic Chic.  I seriously can't wait for those blushes.  

I am still having tons of fun with my Cool Heat stuff so I am glad that I won't have to get anything else until July. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I can't wait for Cool Heat, Sonic Chic, Electroflash and Colour Forms! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love MAC!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C_Addiction* 

 
_*Sorry, I'm late for the whole "Bimbo" club. 

Are you still accepting? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*_


----------



## stv578 (Jun 17, 2008)

Gigglegirl, hope you feel better!  The antibiotics will kick in the next day or so and that'll help!  If it makes you feel any better, your instructions for depotting were super helpful!  I depotted 43 eyeshadows tonight!  My super sweet DH came home from the MAC store with two 15 pan palettes and four 4 pan palettes, "on him"!  So I filled all but one 4 pan.  I chipped a couple to start, but got the hang of it.  

Funny though, I was trying some shades here in there as I was working away and rediscovered a few shades! On the other hand, there were a couple that i thought i loved back in the day, and they look horrid on me now!  

I'm pooped now!  Night all and Good Morning Susanne!  (It's the first time I've been up late enough to say that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I want some more Pro Pigments and an eye palette x4 with pro palette refill pans (I think about getting Kelly, Teal Blue, Juxt and Shimmermoss here).

This will be my first pro palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
The first time I ever went to a pro store was in Las Vegas and I bought a 15 pan palette for the first time and 15 eye shadows to put inside.  I had the best time picking out what I was going to put inside.  The shadows I ended up getting were Canary Yellow Pro, Aqua Pro, Cobalt Pro, Chill, Sprout, Silly Goose, Surreal, Trax, Amber Lights, Black Tied, Greensmoke, Electric Eel, Shale, Rose Pro, Sky Blue Pro.  I was just starting to get into MAC when I bought that and I treasure that palette to this day!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 17, 2008)

Good night stv578!


----------



## stv578 (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_The first time I ever went to a pro store was in Las Vegas and I bought a 15 pan palette for the first time and 15 eye shadows to put inside. I had the best time picking out what I was going to put inside. The shadows I ended up getting were Canary Yellow Pro, Aqua Pro, Cobalt Pro, Chill, Sprout, Silly Goose, Surreal, Trax, Amber Lights, Black Tied, Greensmoke, Electric Eel, Shale, Rose Pro, Sky Blue Pro. I was just starting to get into MAC when I bought that and I treasure that palette to this day!_

 
Wow, great memory!  I have yet to visit a pro store in person, even though we do have one in the city here.  I usually just place my orders on the phone, but i'd love to go down and actually see everything first!


----------



## stv578 (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Good night stv578! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Nighty night!  I'm really going this time!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_The first time I ever went to a pro store was in Las Vegas and I bought a 15 pan palette for the first time and 15 eye shadows to put inside.  I had the best time picking out what I was going to put inside.  The shadows I ended up getting were Canary Yellow Pro, Aqua Pro, Cobalt Pro, Chill, Sprout, Silly Goose, Surreal, Trax, Amber Lights, Black Tied, Greensmoke, Electric Eel, Shale, Rose Pro, Sky Blue Pro.  I was just starting to get into MAC when I bought that and I treasure that palette to this day!_

 
I will buy a 15 eye palette too, I would love to depot all my blue-green, teal e/s I have, but have no idea how to do it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I will fill the 4 eye palette with the refill pans I will buy and ask my MA how to depot all my other single e/s.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Oh my gosh...you ordered some of my fave lip shades 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just had Syrup on this morning...gorgeous! So are Missy, Long Stem Rose & Utter Pervette...you will love them! & yes! for Refined Golden too.

I want to know how you like CCB Virgin Isle...I almost ordered it, but may have to swatch in person first. Great Haul_

 
haha I hope I like all the lippies as much as you do! I hope they'll even show up on my dumb lips without fleshpot as a base. Sometimes I think fleshpot takes away from the lipsticks color... HAHA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that sounds so stupid, but its how I feel sometimes. I will definetly tell you how I like virgin isle....I mainly got it for my lips but we shall see! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Yes, me too! I can't wait for Sonic Chic...I'm a 'blushbaby' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I cannot WAIT for Sonic Chic...I am such a blush whore and I never used to be. I will probably spend $100 on blushes alone. I cant waaaait. Although the pictures from tinkerbelle made them look kind of washed out (not saying its her pictures!!) Just that the blushes look...almost boring. I know its different once they're on the skin...I dunno I can't explain

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_STV- I use the flat iron method. Doesn't fail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
it definetly doesnt. It is so fun to depot....well sometimes


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_ 
When I read your post - I thought it said that they took one of your tonsils away to the lab 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Gosh, I hope you feel better soon. Sounds like a sinus/throat infection for sure. Nothin a little antibiotic won't cure in a few days. My son used to get those all the time when he was younger - he too the amoxycilin He said it tasted like bubblegum (but it was the liquid)_

 
Ugh...amoxicillen (sp) is grodie. I was mixing it at work on Memorial day and the bottom of the bottle was cracked and needless to say when i shook it up it got all over my hands.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yuck I hate liquid medicines and it was sticky and it smelled gross. Sigh. lol I hate medicine just because I work in the pharmacy
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_ 
I think that I could totally pass Color Forms as far as the palettes & brush sets go but I am sort of interested in seeing the pigments, color form powder, and the lipsticks. 

The collection that I am really excited for is Sonic Chic. I seriously can't wait for those blushes. 

I am still having tons of fun with my Cool Heat stuff so I am glad that I won't have to get anything else until July. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I feel the same way! I am so glad to have a MAC break for a month or so. It has become out of control lol. I want one lipstick from Colour Forms but I'll need a CP because I'm not paying half of what the lipstick costs in shipping. Nope! But I have to have one of the lipsticks lol. 


*stv578--*Daaaaaaaamn! 43 shadows??? You better work it girl. That is insane lol. I am glad that I learned that the pans would be cheaper before I actually got into MAC....even though its fun depotting. Its like...a  project 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm glad you got the hang of it. The only part of depotting I cant stand is when you have to wait for everything to cool off before you touch it. And...I think its only me but after I heat up my shadows, they puff up a little and when i press them down, they actually press down and are hot. Its scary...maybe one day they will all *puff* and explode into little color bombs in my room lmao. 

Oh God, can you imagine me. Sitting on my floor putting on my makeup, waiting for my eyeshadows to be finished cookin on the flat iron, to just have them explode out of nowhere....


----------



## babyjazy21 (Jun 17, 2008)

All you ladies are amazing! I'm loving this group 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thank you for letting me join


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 17, 2008)

I am REALLY scared to depot!  I would love to have all of my eye shadows in palettes but I am so scared that I am going to ruin a beloved shadow.  People say that it is so easy but I seriously need someone to walk me through it in person.


----------



## KikiB (Jun 17, 2008)

I would rather buy the Pro Pans...so far I want Crystal Avalanche (DUH), Beautiful Iris, Amber Lights, Goldmine, Da Bling, Dazzlelight, Satellite Dreams, and Aquadisiac. Then I'd try and get somehow Blue Calm, Canary Yellow, and Bright Sunshine.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I am REALLY scared to depot! I would love to have all of my eye shadows in palettes but I am so scared that I am going to ruin a beloved shadow. People say that it is so easy but I seriously need someone to walk me through it in person. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I started out with Print (it was my only mac shadow for....a loooooong time) and lets just say by the time I found specktra and learned how to depot, I could care less about it.

That was literally the only one I chipped up I think. It is so easy, but its understandable you dont want to mess anything up. Maybe you could look at some of the other methods they have that dont involve heat? Or maybe you could ask a MA. We need a bimbo to make house calls and give depotting classes


----------



## stv578 (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_ 

*stv578--*Daaaaaaaamn! 43 shadows??? You better work it girl. That is insane lol. I am glad that I learned that the pans would be cheaper before I actually got into MAC....even though its fun depotting. Its like...a project 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm glad you got the hang of it. The only part of depotting I cant stand is when you have to wait for everything to cool off before you touch it. And...I think its only me but after I heat up my shadows, they puff up a little and when i press them down, they actually press down and are hot. Its scary...maybe one day they will all *puff* and explode into little color bombs in my room lmao. 

Oh God, can you imagine me. Sitting on my floor putting on my makeup, waiting for my eyeshadows to be finished cookin on the flat iron, to just have them explode out of nowhere.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hmmm, didn't see any of them puff up!  I don't suppose having them all explode would be a good thing, though it'd be kinda funny! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yep, I did 43 of them and if I had another 15 pan palette, would've done 15 more.  I was wondering the whole time why MAC doesn't make a 6 or 8 pan?  The quads are much too small.  Most of the time, I use at least five shades, so I'm still trying to decide what to do with my Cool Heat stuff.

But there were a few casualties!  I chipped 3 eyeshadows, but that was in the early stages!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 17, 2008)

Good for you stv- glad to see it almost went without a hitch!

Ladies, I am pleased to report that I am interested in makeup again (after a brief week long cool down period)

One month till colour forms, and starflash (and possibly other collections?!)


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 17, 2008)

awesome stv I'm happy to hear you got the hang of it! 
rebecca-i kinda wanted the liquid b/c i wasn't sure if i could swallow the freaking huge pills, but the stuff is in a gel cap formula. i call them horse pills, b/c they are the largest i've ever swallowed. 

so i tried going into work, can barely talk and tbh i had troubles breathing on the way to work on the bus. ya i didn't tell anyone that though as I'm better now. so i got to my office, started up my 'puter and went to my bosses office and she just mentioned how she didn't recognize me on the phone yesterday and asked if i was better. well....i HATE crying at work. utterly hate. but anyways I feel very emotional that I don't know WHAT is wrong with me, that I was up at 1 this morning running to a 24 hr pharmacy to get some meds (as my eyes are still watering and crusting up at night). and then got up at 6 hoping the damned allergy meds would have helped but no. still glues my eyes shut. so long story short, i cried to her, saying they don't know whats wrong. then she said to go home. i said i don't have any sick days (as i just started a month ago) but she said don't worry, just go home and feel better. plus if its strep i dont want to be infecting them!!

so the pharmacist last night/this morning said it may take a few days for the meds to work. lovely.

i'll be here all day guys! 

i want to see some SWATCHES of new collections!


----------



## KikiB (Jun 17, 2008)

Ick...strep is no fun and I am very prone to sore throats...take it easy today. Sadly I won't be here all day, I have to work 10-4 but it IS the first day of the VS sale...woohoo! I'll let you know how that goes. 

Oh yeah and I am happy that somebody had the Rock It! prom kit for sale, which I have been lemming for a long time-and it will be mine soon. Isn't it nice when people on here are selling the items that you really want?


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 17, 2008)

woo kiki have fun!! 

yea i find the for sale/swap thread to be VERYYY attractive! LOL I recently had 3 packages come to me, and each day my mom is like ANOTHER PACKAGE? 

just wait til my f&f packages come. oh dang I will  not utter a word on the value I totally spent! :s


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C_Addiction* 

 
_*Sorry, I'm late for the whole "Bimbo" club. 

Are you still accepting? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 





 Please join us!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_
i'll be here all day guys! 

i want to see some SWATCHES of new collections!_

 
Hey, did you go to begins with Tempt & ends with alia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bunches of new swatches


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_haha I hope I like all the lippies as much as you do! I hope they'll even show up on my dumb lips without fleshpot as a base. Sometimes I think fleshpot takes away from the lipsticks color... HAHA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that sounds so stupid, but its how I feel sometimes. I will definetly tell you how I like virgin isle....I mainly got it for my lips but we shall see! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I cannot WAIT for Sonic Chic...I am such a blush whore and I never used to be. I will probably spend $100 on blushes alone. I cant waaaait. Although the pictures from tinkerbelle made them look kind of washed out (not saying its her pictures!!) Just that the blushes look...almost boring. I know its different once they're on the skin...I dunno I can't explain

_

 
No, I know what you mean about the pigmented lip thing...I have them & I agree about using Fleshpot...darn pigmented lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Blush Whore...gaw...thats me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 why is it that I cannot have enough blushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No, the Sonic Chic blushes are gorgeous & pigmented - it was just the lighting in Tinkerbelles pics!!!!! I saw other swatches....YUMMY! HA...You're in trouble now


----------



## Susanne (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_N

Blush Whore...gaw...thats me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 why is it that I cannot have enough blushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No, the Sonic Chic blushes are gorgeous & pigmented - it was just the lighting in Tinkerbelles pics!!!!! I saw other swatches....YUMMY!_

 
I still remember your love for the Beauty Powder Blushes! I am wearing Shy Beauty today and thought on you as I have been applying it


----------



## Janice (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm so proud of you all, 57 pages!! whoot woot!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 17, 2008)

Bimbos, I have a summer cold... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My skin is looking aweful, the foundation doesn't work today at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My nose is red 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hate those days. They told me at school today I would not look good. (Oh, really?)


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Jun 17, 2008)

*Yaaaaaaaaaaaay! I'm in the Bimbo club! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Woooooooohoooooooo! *

*Thanks ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 17, 2008)

aww Susanne, hope you feel better soon!

I just want to put it out there, to anyone who needs to use kleenex frequently, ie cold or allergies, whatever, MAKE SURE you get tissues with lotion. IE I always get puffs plus with lotion. By using that type of tissue when I'm sick, just helps my nose stay moisturized (kinda, but not dry-to-the-touch-red-and-burning like you can get with regular kleenexs).


----------



## stv578 (Jun 17, 2008)

Good afternoon ladies. Wow, seems like so many of us are not feeling well today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I too am kinda cranky because i've had a really bad pain in my neck for a few weeks now, at first i dismissed it as muscle pain, but it hurts more as each day goes on. Definitely need to get it checked out. Wow, what is wrong with us bimbos?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ofcourse some MAC will make me feel better, so I'll be calling them later today to see if I can place a phone order and still get the F&F discount.  Not sure if I can, but I wanna get a few more palettes!  Plus they credited my visa today for one e/s because I called them to say my Time & Space e/s came with a little hole at the side of the pan. It's not a big deal, i can still use it, but i'm anal when it comes to my make-up, so all i wanted was a replacement, but they're outta stock.  So now i gotta decide if i can live with the way it is and get another shadow in its place, or get a replacement!  I mean, I do have about 8 B2M's coming my way, but still!!!  I'm eyeing Plumage (thanks to Audrey, Susanne and TamEva Le Fay!), that'll complete my second Cool Heat quad nicely.  Oh, i'm rambling!  

Susanne, Gigglegirl, feel better soon!  

And yes, I too am excited for Sonic Chic, where are the swatches?!

Edit, btw ladies, I did a super simple look today with Cool Heat.  Solar White applied generously on lid, Climate Blue only on outer part of upper lash line and blended up a bit in the outer corner and Ricepaper lightly for a highlight. Refined Golden bronzer on cheeks and Cream O' Spice with EZ Baby TT on lips!


----------



## stv578 (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_I'm so proud of you all, 57 pages!! whoot woot!_

 
Thanks!  This has turned out to be a really great thread, a community within the community!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I still remember your love for the Beauty Powder Blushes! I am wearing Shy Beauty today and thought on you as I have been applying it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aw Susanne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...that made my day! Shy Beauty is so pretty - well they all are. I still love mine & wear them everyday even if i don't wear any other makeup - thats how much i love them.

I'm so glad you're always here


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_
Edit, btw ladies, I did a super simple look today with Cool Heat.  Solar White applied generously on lid, Climate Blue only on outer part of upper lash line and blended up a bit in the outer corner and Ricepaper lightly for a highlight. Refined Golden bronzer on cheeks and Cream O' Spice with EZ Baby TT on lips!_

 
Love Refined Bronzer! Oooh, I'll have to try Cream O Spice with EZ Baby that sounds so pretty.

Hey Everybody - please GET BETTER - we need some laughter around here & lots of Glitter - Right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sending healing sprinkles out to ya'll!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - (well I can't find our mascot?) Did you guys use it all up


----------



## stv578 (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Love Refined Bronzer! Oooh, I'll have to try Cream O Spice with EZ Baby that sounds so pretty.

Hey Everybody - please GET BETTER - we need some laughter around here & lots of Glitter - Right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sending healing sprinkles out to ya'll!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - (well I can't find our mascot?) Did you guys use it all up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 There she is!!! Sometimes I can't find certain smileys either!

What I did was lined with Cream O' Spice lightly over the outer half of my lips and rubbed my lips together to kinda smudge it over the entire lip (if that's makes any sense!).  This liner is half a shade darker than my lips, but just to give it definition and then really packed on EZ Baby over it to get it nice and glossy!  I just may need a back-up of EZ Baby!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 17, 2008)

Susanne get better!!!


----------



## KikiB (Jun 17, 2008)

I hope I'm not getting sick but I've worked 23 of 24 days...so yeah. 

The VS sale was great, there was a ton of selection but there usually is first day. For $65 with tax, I got Desire shimmer mist and shimmer "lotion", Pink Sweet/Tart lotion ($6 for a giant jug with pump!!!), a Beauty Rush lipgloss, two pairs of VS Pink hipsters, a Very Sexy rio thong, and a bra I had my eye on for ages that got marked down to $23. Not bad for all that I got...Northgate (my mall) always gets picked over FAST though.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 17, 2008)

Gosh with everyone getting sick, I hope it's not some sort of computer "virus"! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Seriously, though...Bimbos take care of yourselves!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Now, I must find some new swatches to satisfy my urge to spend myself into oblivion!  I'm super excited though, that a f/s Sephora Store is opening here on Friday!  I wish I could be there when the doors open, but I'll definitely stop by to check it out.  Might pick up a little something just 'cuz!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_





 There she is!!! Sometimes I can't find certain smileys either!

What I did was lined with Cream O' Spice lightly over the outer half of my lips and rubbed my lips together to kinda smudge it over the entire lip (if that's makes any sense!).  This liner is half a shade darker than my lips, but just to give it definition and then really packed on EZ Baby over it to get it nice and glossy!  I just may need a back-up of EZ Baby!_

 
That sounds lovely...thanks for posting that.

Awwww...look at your baby's picture...so adorable & sweet


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks elegant-one, those swatches are awesome!!  I realllllly want Circa Plum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!  Gilded Green and Tea Time are soo gorgeous, too, and I'll probably get one, I'll just wait to get the other from a CCO.  I'll definitely be getting Pop Circle and Naked to the Core, though as they are beautiful.  Annnd, I will be passing on the powders, as I don't think I'll ever use them.  They're pretty, but I have to save money somewhere.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Thanks elegant-one, those swatches are awesome!!  I realllllly want Circa Plum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!  Gilded Green and Tea Time are soo gorgeous, too, and I'll probably get one, I'll just wait to get the other from a CCO.  I'll definitely be getting Pop Circle and Naked to the Core, though as they are beautiful.  Annnd, I will be passing on the powders, as I don't think I'll ever use them.  They're pretty, but I have to save money somewhere._

 
Yes, I wanted to see what you thought of Tea Time...I liked it a lot too!!! 
Pop Circle & Naked to core 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Loooove Pop Circle. I'll get the pink powder


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_ 
just wait til my f&f packages come. oh dang I will not utter a word on the value I totally spent! :s_

 
Please? LoL Its fun hearing the damage we do at MAC. Although I am notttttt happy about the price increase. I really would rather not even talk about it.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Hey, did you go to begins with Tempt & ends with alia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bunches of new swatches_

 
Oooooh I'm gonna have to check that out

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_No, I know what you mean about the pigmented lip thing...I have them & I agree about using Fleshpot...darn pigmented lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Blush Whore...gaw...thats me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 why is it that I cannot have enough blushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No, the Sonic Chic blushes are gorgeous & pigmented - it was just the lighting in Tinkerbelles pics!!!!! I saw other swatches....YUMMY! HA...You're in trouble now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Heehee...I already knew I was in trouble! I am definetly planning ahead for this collection. It perfect for me because I do the blush and then an MSF on top of it, but this will eliminate the need for two products! Can we say multi-task?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, X-Rocks blush is so...awesome. I keep saying it but seriously..Its so not really sheer, I have to use an extremely light hand when applying or else it gets super dark. But it is so pigmented and shimmery at the same time...no need for an MSF with this bad boy!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_I'm so proud of you all, 57 pages!! whoot woot!_

 
Aww thanks Mama Bear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Join in sometime!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Bimbos, I have a summer cold... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My skin is looking aweful, the foundation doesn't work today at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My nose is red 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hate those days. They told me at school today I would not look good. (Oh, really?)_

 
Awww I hope you feel better mi'lady. All of the bimbos are getting sick. Susanne you are so adorable...I love reading your posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_ Oh, i'm rambling! 

Susanne, Gigglegirl, feel better soon! 

And yes, I too am excited for Sonic Chic, where are the swatches?!

Edit, btw ladies, I did a super simple look today with Cool Heat. Solar White applied generously on lid, Climate Blue only on outer part of upper lash line and blended up a bit in the outer corner and Ricepaper lightly for a highlight. Refined Golden bronzer on cheeks and Cream O' Spice with EZ Baby TT on lips!_

 
Girl we all ramble! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am gonna go check out the tempts.... and alias swatches lol. I will have to try what you said with creme o spice!

MAC took care of your problem quick. I emailed them about my stinky rags to riches over a week ago and got no response. But since I have a fabulous MA at MAC, he exchanged it for me even though i ordered it online, so i got glamour OD. Not my first choice but oh well. (are you guys sick of hearing about my favorite ma at mac yet?)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Love Refined Bronzer! Oooh, I'll have to try Cream O Spice with EZ Baby that sounds so pretty.

Hey Everybody - please GET BETTER - we need some laughter around here & lots of Glitter - Right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sending healing sprinkles out to ya'll!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - (well I can't find our mascot?) Did you guys use it all up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lmao @ the mascot you used instead. He's just a wannabe! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I still like my fluffster better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_I hope I'm not getting sick but I've worked 23 of 24 days...so yeah. 

The VS sale was great, there was a ton of selection but there usually is first day. For $65 with tax, I got Desire shimmer mist and shimmer "lotion", Pink Sweet/Tart lotion ($6 for a giant jug with pump!!!), a Beauty Rush lipgloss, two pairs of VS Pink hipsters, a Very Sexy rio thong, and a bra I had my eye on for ages that got marked down to $23. Not bad for all that I got...Northgate (my mall) always gets picked over FAST though._

 
Ooooh thanks for reminding me about VS. I might pick up a couple things now..


----------



## KikiB (Jun 17, 2008)

After seeing the swatches I'm definitely glad I am passing up Heritage Rouge for Royal Flush-Royal Flush is so fabulous. I want Circa Plum and Gilded Green as well. The rest, I'll CCO. Same with the palettes and brush sets. I want Rose Go Round and possibly Inner Hue. I'm trying to talk myself out of the Colour Form powders, because I have so much like it already and I'm going on an MSF kick. I'd be glad to save the $24.50. I think I will preorder Rose Go Round as well as a pigment or two, and then get the rest later. 
I know there will be insane GWP's at other counters though and since I do like little guys for my beach bag...plus I've been meaning to get Pretty Pretty eyeshadow for oh, a year. 

I mean I definitely know that people are going to be more likely to get sick now in my neck o' the woods because the weather, well frankly it sucks ass. I see sun for sometime next week though...


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 17, 2008)

*waves*  Hello bimbos!  I am sorry I have been MIA, just SO busy petting my Cool Heat e/s.  I have another FOTD to post, but the laptop that my camera is connected to is a piece-oh-crap, and it is such a hassle so I will do that later.

I missed 6 or so pages, but I read every post... hope all of you that aren't feeling well are on the mend!

Nothing too exciting going on here... Did my grocery shopping today! WHEEEE! Stopped at Starbucks, and had me a mint mocha chip frappachino 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and came home to unpack the groceries and catch up on the bimbos before dinner.

As far as upcoming collections, I may skip Colour Forms completely.  I have to wait and see what the release dates end up being for each collection. If I have a good amount of time to save up the cash between collections, I may get a few things. I like the looks of the Colour Forms powder, the green pigment, and 1 l/s which I can B2M for.  I am liking a few of the Sonic Chic Blushes, and want the 181se.  Electroflash MES look awesome, and I have 5-6 on my wishlist, along with 5-6 from Starflash.  I just have to wait and see what kind of cash/giftcards I get for my birthday and adjust my wishlist accordingly.  For now though, I am still swooning over Cool Heat, and I will be quite content for awhile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, better get dinner going... Hugs to all my bimbos


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 17, 2008)

& 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & me are hoping that gigglegirl, susanne, & stv578 are feeling better! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Woo-hoo for 57 pages!  I really love this thread.  

Well I am just checking in for a minute as it is my parents 31st Anniversary today and my sister and bother-in-law are taking my parents out for dinner! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am sure I will pop my head in here tonight to say hi!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Audrey!  Glad to see you back!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   I totally feel you about skipping color forms.  I am so looking forward to Sonic Chic that I think I am going to "try" and save for that!  Once I see the swatches I am usually easly swayed but I am hoping that I can just skip Color Forms all together.  I have no willpower!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Well, better get dinner going... Hugs to all my bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Mmm, what's for dinner?  We're having Asparagus and Cheddar Stuffed Chicken (thank goodness for SuperTarget's pre-packeged stuff!!) with Cheese and Spinach Tortellini and Marinara Sauce.  I'll be dining alone since DH is working late...at least I'll be able to get some good studying in this evening.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Well I am just checking in for a minute as it is my parents 31st Anniversary today and my sister and bother-in-law are taking my parents out for dinner!  I am sure I will pop my head in here tonight to say hi!_

 
Enjoy dinner out!!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 17, 2008)

hey bimbos
im so bored right now.. my foots much better (i thought i broke it on thursday night!) but im glad i can go on holiday in 2 weeks time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i think im gonna go do lots of crunches down stairs.. i cant do my dvd just yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




whats everyone upto?


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_  I wish I could be there when the doors open, but I'll definitely stop by to check it out.  Might pick up a little something just 'cuz!_

 
I wish we had a Sephora close...I wish we had ANYTHING close 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hey, I wore Tropic Glow with Salsarose Blush today...& a cute matching v-neck tee....Sweeeeet! I'm so glad you mention SR - Love it


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_hey bimbos
im so bored right now.. my foots much better (i thought i broke it on thursday night!) but im glad i can go on holiday in 2 weeks time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i think im gonna go do lots of crunches down stairs.. i cant do my dvd just yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




whats everyone upto?_

 
Glad to hear your foot is better!  I'm just having a little down time and dinner before I go back to studying.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_





 & 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & me are hoping that gigglegirl, susanne, & stv578 are feeling better! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Woo-hoo for 57 pages!  I really love this thread.  

Well I am just checking in for a minute as it is my parents 31st Anniversary today and my sister and *bother*-in-law are taking my parents out for dinner! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am sure I will pop my head in here tonight to say hi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thanks coach! i am feeling a lot better, the only main thing still hanging is a cough, but have to take the rest of my meds til it runs out, so even though i'm feeling better i can't stop.

lol and i just wanted to ask, the above highlighted, did you mean bother-in-law (ie he's annoying) or just a typo? b/c I just want you to know, that totally put a smile on my face!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hey audrey! yumm, starbucks! i feel like I want a vanilla latte soon!! 

edit: w00t, page 58 now!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_hey bimbos
im so bored right now.. my foots much better (i thought i broke it on thursday night!) but im glad i can go on holiday in 2 weeks time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i think im gonna go do lots of crunches down stairs.. i cant do my dvd just yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




whats everyone upto?_

 
Glad to hear that your foot is NOT broken! I would lose it if I broke...well anything. I have a lot of energy & I can't stand to sit in one place too 
long 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do you mean crunches as in 'sit ups' ?  I can't do those, but I am a work out a holic. I have my set of reps (exercises) that I do every other night & then treadmill or outdoor walking for a few miles on the opposite days. I guess I'm pretty spazzzz for 48 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ugh...I have a bunch of work to do...but love checkin in with everyone here

Keep us up to date on your foot!


----------



## stv578 (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_That sounds lovely...thanks for posting that.

Awwww...look at your baby's picture...so adorable & sweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awww, thanks! She's gonna be 2 in less than two weeks!  She's starting her first day of preschool tomorrow and I already know I'm going to be incredibly weepy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_BTW, X-Rocks blush is so...awesome. I keep saying it but seriously..Its so not really sheer, I have to use an extremely light hand when applying or else it gets super dark. But it is so pigmented and shimmery at the same time...no need for an MSF with this bad boy!

Girl we all ramble! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am gonna go check out the tempts.... and alias swatches lol. I will have to try what you said with creme o spice!

MAC took care of your problem quick. I emailed them about my stinky rags to riches over a week ago and got no response. But since I have a fabulous MA at MAC, he exchanged it for me even though i ordered it online, so i got glamour OD. Not my first choice but oh well. (are you guys sick of hearing about my favorite ma at mac yet?)_

 
X-Rocks is really pretty!  Nothing like some of the other sheertones!  I actually applied it a touch too dark the other day, may just have to use my 188 with this one!

The Canadian 1-800 # has amazing customer service!  I had quite a few lengthy chats with them when my Dresscamp parcel ended up on the other side of the country!  Poo poo for the customer service at the US MAC site!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_*waves* Hello bimbos! I am sorry I have been MIA, just SO busy petting my Cool Heat e/s. I have another FOTD to post, but the laptop that my camera is connected to is a piece-oh-crap, and it is such a hassle so I will do that later.

I missed 6 or so pages, but I read every post... hope all of you that aren't feeling well are on the mend!

Nothing too exciting going on here... Did my grocery shopping today! WHEEEE! Stopped at Starbucks, and had me a mint mocha chip frappachino 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and came home to unpack the groceries and catch up on the bimbos before dinner.

Well, better get dinner going... Hugs to all my bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I figured you were busy with Cool Heat!  I thought of you when I applied my EZ Baby today!  

And your day sound just like mine!  Though I got a Green Tea Latte!

Thanks for the hugs!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Hey, I wore Tropic Glow with Salsarose Blush today...& a cute matching v-neck tee....Sweeeeet! I'm so glad you mention SR - Love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*Covers ears*  I didn't hear anything about Salsarose, LOL!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_thanks coach! i am feeling a lot better, the only main thing still hanging is a cough, but have to take the rest of my meds til it runs out, so even though i'm feeling better i can't stop.

edit: w00t, page 58 now!_

 
Glad you're feeling better!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 17, 2008)

Glam8Babe...glad that you are feeling better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hannah-I'm glad you're feeling better too! I haaaaate taking medicine until its all done (hate taking it period) I wish you were closer so we could hang out, you are such a sweetheart!!

You all are, damn it.


----------



## stv578 (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_hey bimbos
im so bored right now.. my foots much better (i thought i broke it on thursday night!) but im glad i can go on holiday in 2 weeks time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i think im gonna go do lots of crunches down stairs.. i cant do my dvd just yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




whats everyone upto?_

 
YAY!  Glad you're okay and can go ahead with your vacation!  Keep us posted!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 17, 2008)

btw...I got my Starbucks fix today too! I usually just get an iced coffee. I keep it simple and keep it movin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I saw someone get a caramel frappucino the other day (I think thats what it was) and it looked like a big cup of ice cream. It looked fabulous though....mmmmmm


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Glad to hear that your foot is NOT broken! I would lose it if I broke...well anything. I have a lot of energy & I can't stand to sit in one place too 
long 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do you mean crunches as in 'sit ups' ? I can't do those, but I am a work out a holic. I have my set of reps (exercises) that I do every other night & then treadmill or outdoor walking for a few miles on the opposite days. I guess I'm pretty spazzzz for 48 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ugh...I have a bunch of work to do...but love checkin in with everyone here

Keep us up to date on your foot!_

 

lol yes i mean sit ups! thats what i usually call them but i see alot of you US girls call them crunches.
i wish i could go on a treadmill.. i get bored after about 10 minutes lol


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_btw...I got my Starbucks fix today too! I usually just get an iced coffee. I keep it simple and keep it movin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I saw someone get a caramel frappucino the other day (I think thats what it was) and it looked like a big cup of ice cream. It looked fabulous though....mmmmmm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ive NEVER been to starbucks *cringe* theres a couple of them in the city close to where i live but never had a chance to go in...
if i did i probably wouldnt know what to get as it seems like theres 1000's of choices!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_ive NEVER been to starbucks *cringe* theres a couple of them in the city close to where i live but never had a chance to go in...
if i did i probably wouldnt know what to get as it seems like theres 1000's of choices!_

 





 I wish there were a starbucks near you. 
But thats how I feel. I dont know the difference between half of them, don't know why a latte is different than espresso....I just don't know (youd think i would since I love coffee that much). Maybe thats why I keep it simple and just get my iced coffee and put my splenda in it. I am always scared to try something new in fear of hating it. 

I had the absolute worst iced coffee at Starbucks Sunday (ruined my day). It has coffee grinds sitting on the bottom, which i figured would be fine since i just wouldnt suck the bottom. But nope, they kept getting in my mouth....there goes 3 bucks down the drain.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Awww, thanks! She's gonna be 2 in less than two weeks!  She's starting her first day of preschool tomorrow and I already know I'm going to be incredibly weepy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Covers ears*  I didn't hear anything about Salsarose, LOL!

_

 
She is incredibly cute! Wow, they start preschool at 2? My thats so young. I would be weepy too. I cried my sons first day of school, but it was reeeeaally bad when he left for college. It took me a looong time to adjust. I still miss him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*uncovering your ears*  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahaha - no really Salsarose is Beautiful! Its not really red, nor pink, nor coral - just kinda all 3. But, if you don't use the coveted 187 it would be bozo the clown all the way. It's a perfect match for Tropic Glow


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_She is incredibly cute! Wow, they start preschool at 2? My thats so young. I would be weepy too. I cried my sons first day of school, but it was reeeeaally bad when he left for college. It took me a looong time to adjust. I still miss him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*uncovering your ears* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahaha - no really Salsarose is Beautiful! Its not really red, nor pink, nor coral - just kinda all 3. But, if you don't use the coveted 187 it would be bozo the clown all the way. It's a perfect match for Tropic Glow_

 
When will we see an FOTD with this salsarose, missy? You are too pretty to not be posting them


----------



## nunu (Jun 17, 2008)

hey glam8babe glad your foot is better! and wen you go to starbucks make sure you order the caramel frappacino coffe base. It's my fave starbuks drink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope everyone gets better soon. I was feeling unwell today as well


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 17, 2008)

ok, we all need some cheering up around here, so here's a little somthin funny - visual that happened to me today.

I mentioned above that I was wearing this lovely vneck tee that matched Tropic Glow...well it has that lil bit of spandex in it...well that makes them roll up on you. Which is ok, but I also had these knee length cuffed low rider
shorts on that also have a lil spandex in them...well they stretched and...fall down.

So, I'm walking through the store this afternoon holding a package so my hands are NOT free...and I'll be darned...my shirt rolls UP & my shorts start falling DOWN!     HAHAHA OMG...we started laughing so hard I almost peed my pants!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 17, 2008)

lol thanks elegant-one. coulda been crazy embarrassing but i'm glad you can laugh about it!!

and rebecca i totally agree. i wish we didn't live all over, itd be killer to hang with my bimbos in real life!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




okay should i share my story from 2 weekends ago? I went out for dinner with my friend and her boyfriend so she drove and he was in the passenger seat and i was in the back. so i took the seat belt and clicked it in. then we got to the place and i freaked, i couldn't undo the seatbelt. they were getting out, and i was stuck. freaking out!! said to them i can't undo my seatbelt, and they just said to push the red/orange button thing. well there wasn't one. so i had pulled the seat belt from the top, trying to see if i could release it somehow, so then it was in that "locked" mode, where you pull it out all the way and it just keeps tightening instead of giving slack (hard to explain!!) so then they are looking in the back, and we are KILLING ourselves laughing, like do we cut it or what. so my friend, smartly takes out her manual and we figure out its the child seat thing, and can only be "unlocked" by shoving a key or something else into this small hole. so we do and i'm out. WILDLY embarrassing but it was kinda funny! i'll not be living that down....for a heck of a long time. i can just imagine, thats one of those things that will come back to haunt me, if I eventually and hopefully get married.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_lol thanks elegant-one. coulda been crazy embarrassing but i'm glad you can laugh about it!!

and rebecca i totally agree. i wish we didn't live all over, itd be killer to hang with my bimbos in real life!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




okay should i share my story from 2 weekends ago? I went out for dinner with my friend and her boyfriend so she drove and he was in the passenger seat and i was in the back. so i took the seat belt and clicked it in. then we got to the place and i freaked, i couldn't undo the seatbelt. they were getting out, and i was stuck. freaking out!! said to them i can't undo my seatbelt, and they just said to push the red/orange button thing. well there wasn't one. so i had pulled the seat belt from the top, trying to see if i could release it somehow, so then it was in that "locked" mode, where you pull it out all the way and it just keeps tightening instead of giving slack (hard to explain!!) so then they are looking in the back, and we are KILLING ourselves laughing, like do we cut it or what. so my friend, smartly takes out her manual and we figure out its the child seat thing, and can only be "unlocked" by shoving a key or something else into this small hole. so we do and i'm out. WILDLY embarrassing but it was kinda funny! i'll not be living that down....for a heck of a long time. i can just imagine, thats one of those things that will come back to haunt me, if I eventually and hopefully get married._

 








That is freakin funny!  I would've been a little scared/claustrophobic by that point, especially when it locked. 
Someone should've taken a picture of you


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 17, 2008)

Bimbos, i have been neglecting you all. So sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Forgive me?

Unfortunately I have let stupid things stress me out a bit too much but I am back now, i promise!

To everyone who has been feeling crummy- get well soon! Must be something in the air that we are all getting sick/depressed. 

Man, seems like the swatches are pouring in again. I can't wait til colour forms, i am a huge fan of the palettes :-D 

Oh, and yayyyy for reaching 58 pages!! GO US!


----------



## stv578 (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_She is incredibly cute! Wow, they start preschool at 2? My thats so young. I would be weepy too. I cried my sons first day of school, but it was reeeeaally bad when he left for college. It took me a looong time to adjust. I still miss him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*uncovering your ears* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahaha - no really Salsarose is Beautiful! Its not really red, nor pink, nor coral - just kinda all 3. But, if you don't use the coveted 187 it would be bozo the clown all the way. It's a perfect match for Tropic Glow_

 
Thanks again!  Oh, I wouldn't have her in preschool if i didn't have to.  I'm heading back to work next month, and luckily my mom will be watching her part time, so she's only in preschool 2 days per week.  I'll be trying to get the house organized and decluttered the days the little one's are at school before I head back to work.  I'm so not excited about working yet.  Also means less time to come on here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

I can't even imagine what I'll be like when my kids go away for college!  Hopefully, they'll live at home like I did!  

I'll probably cave and order Salsarose along with Bio-Green eyeshadow at some point!  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_When will we see an FOTD with this salsarose, missy? You are too pretty to not be posting them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Agreed!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_ 
Hope everyone gets better soon. I was feeling unwell today as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh no!  Maybe it is spreading via computer!  Hope you feel better soon.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_ok, we all need some cheering up around here, so here's a little somthin funny - visual that happened to me today.

I mentioned above that I was wearing this lovely vneck tee that matched Tropic Glow...well it has that lil bit of spandex in it...well that makes them roll up on you. Which is ok, but I also had these knee length cuffed low rider
shorts on that also have a lil spandex in them...well they stretched and...fall down.

So, I'm walking through the store this afternoon holding a package so my hands are NOT free...and I'll be darned...my shirt rolls UP & my shorts start falling DOWN! HAHAHA OMG...we started laughing so hard I almost peed my pants!_

 
LOL!  At least your make-up looked good, even if your shorts were falling off!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_I'll probably cave and order Salsarose along with Bio-Green eyeshadow at some point!_

 
Ooh, yes, get Bio-Green, too!  I think I'll use Bio-Green tomorrow...maybe with a bit o' Salsarose!


----------



## stv578 (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Ooh, yes, get Bio-Green, too! I think I'll use Bio-Green tomorrow...maybe with a bit o' Salsarose!_

 
Well now I'll _have _to!!! That didn't take much, did it?!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Well now I'll have to!!! That didn't take much, did it?!_

 
Nope! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And it sounds like you've got room for a pro-pan in your 4-palette!


----------



## stv578 (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Nope! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And it sounds like you've got room for a pro-pan in your 4-palette!_

 
LOL!  I've talked myself into plumage for my Cool Heat palettes (2 4-pans).  I have one spot left in the 15 where a green would fit in perfectly!  Except that my girl friend told me that she received a gift bag when she went to a Breast Cancer Awareness Brunch that had some MAC goodies in it, and there's a green eyeshadow that she'll be passing along to me!  Woo hoo!  Just watch though, with my luck it'll be one that I already have!  That's okay, because i'll just start another little 4-pan palette for bio-green! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You'll have to post a FOTD if you use it tomorrow!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_LOL! I've talked myself into plumage for my Cool Heat palettes (2 4-pans). I have one spot left in the 15 where a green would fit in perfectly! Except that my girl friend told me that she received a gift bag when she went to a Breast Cancer Awareness Brunch that had some MAC goodies in it, and there's a green eyeshadow that she'll be passing along to me! Woo hoo! Just watch though, with my luck it'll be one that I already have! That's okay, because i'll just start another little 4-pan palette for bio-green! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You'll have to post a FOTD if you use it tomorrow!_

 
You got it!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi girls!  I am back from dinner and I am stuffed!  I had filet mignon with blue cheese on top and it was goooood!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Stv578-Your avatar picture is adorable!  What a cutie!

Purrtykitty-Good luck with the studying!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Glam8babe-Glad that your foot is doing better and that you will be able to go on your vacation.  Where are you going again?

Madame President-Glad to see you back!  I know how it is letting stress affect everything else that is going on.  I do the same thing even though I know deep down inside that everything will turn out ok. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And hi to everyone else!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  58 pages and we are still going strong!  Woo-hoo!

Now that I have seen the website starting with a "t" and ending with an "a"'s swatches I am really wanting the color forum powder.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have no will power!  None at all!


----------



## KikiB (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh trust me, you can have willpower! You just have to tell yourself that you have too many releases that are going to require you to spread your money out.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Susanne get better!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks. Unfortunately it got worse last night, now I have temperature as well. I will stay at home for the rest of the week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Probably I need these days to rest (and being on specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## Susanne (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_ 
Awww I hope you feel better mi'lady. All of the bimbos are getting sick. Susanne you are so adorable...I love reading your posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_

 
Thank you. I love being here with you! 
It is so much worth if you have someone you can share your passion and everything else with


----------



## Susanne (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_*waves*  Hello bimbos!  I am sorry I have been MIA, just SO busy petting my Cool Heat e/s.  I have another FOTD to post, but the laptop that my camera is connected to is a piece-oh-crap, and it is such a hassle so I will do that later.

I missed 6 or so pages, but I read every post... hope all of you that aren't feeling well are on the mend!
_

 
Hi Audrey, I have missed you here


----------



## KikiB (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh no! Have you tried a peppermint body lotion or bath soak? Those will help out somewhat to not only cool you down but it's good to open up sinuses faster.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_
As far as upcoming collections, I may skip Colour Forms completely.  I have to wait and see what the release dates end up being for each collection. If I have a good amount of time to save up the cash between collections, I may get a few things. I like the looks of the Colour Forms powder, the green pigment, and 1 l/s which I can B2M for.  I am liking a few of the Sonic Chic Blushes, and want the 181se.  Electroflash MES look awesome, and I have 5-6 on my wishlist, along with 5-6 from Starflash.  I just have to wait and see what kind of cash/giftcards I get for my birthday and adjust my wishlist accordingly.  For now though, I am still swooning over Cool Heat, and I will be quite content for awhile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
I am really excited for what is going to come...
I want at least 4 of the blushes from Sonic Chic and the 181 SE, too. 
As it comes to the e/s, I will probably buy 3 from Electroflash and 4 from Starflash. (Don't forget, I am still waiting for my 5 e/s from Cool Heat!)

But I still love Colour Forms. After seeing these swatches on the T-site, I want both powders, the cool eye palette and also both brush sets. 
I will skip the pigments here - I will come to the pro store in July and want to pick up some pro pigments.

Which one do you prefer - Emerald Green or Chartreuse?


----------



## Susanne (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Oh no! Have you tried a peppermint body lotion or bath soak? Those will help out somewhat to not only cool you down but it's good to open up sinuses faster._

 
That's what I will do now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And then back to bed.


----------



## KikiB (Jun 18, 2008)

I mean I know at our store right now, we got in a cold and flu bath soak and it's a very strong mint fragrance, but that helps to really open up the sinuses. Also there are these little nose inhaler things that they sell at drugstores, well I dunno if they have them over there, but over here we have them and they're fairly inexpensive but they do work (for the most part).

The worst thing was getting sick right after I got my nose pierced...I couldn't clean it so it got a smidge infected.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 18, 2008)

Feel better Susanne!


----------



## KikiB (Jun 18, 2008)

Bubble baths are so appealing right now...if for no other reason than to use up my stockpile of them, but it's so nice to just relax. Or not...I was so exhausted I napped this evening and well, my sleep problems are bad enough but that just makes it worse.

But the good news is I get my second-biggest paycheck EVER on Friday


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_ 
Glam8babe-Glad that your foot is doing better and that you will be able to go on your vacation. Where are you going again?
_

 
im going to tenerife in spain with my boyfriend i cant wait!


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 18, 2008)

UGH sinus probs suck! 

and spain is beautiful! u are soo lucky!


----------



## aimee (Jun 18, 2008)

ohhh im def. a dazzleglass bimbo too
i spent over 400 bucks on dazzleglasses
and over 300 on dazzleglass backups i know im out of my mind but theyre so preeeeetttttyyyy


----------



## Susanne (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aimee* 

 
_ohhh im def. a dazzleglass bimbo too
i spent over 400 bucks on dazzleglasses
and over 300 on dazzleglass backups i know im out of my mind but theyre so preeeeetttttyyyy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 18, 2008)

oh god i know these glosses killed me.lol i bought all 16 online for like 265$ and a few doubles to give as cute lil gifts.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_When will we see an FOTD with this salsarose, missy? You are too pretty to not be posting them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 aw, well now that was pretty sweet of ya! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  We'll see. I get pretty weirded out by having my pic on the internet...but I'll consider it


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 18, 2008)

Girls! I survived my move!

I'm sitting in Starbucks with my beloved laptop Zelazny, sipping on a iced nonfat chai latte. They also just passed out samples of vanilla bean something cold, and it was yummy! Nom nom nom...

I saw my doctor, got a note saying the day of work I skipped was due to a legitimate medical reason and had some of my medication adjusted. I'll be back in a week to check in and see how things are going. I also got the number from the receptionist (who knows me by name and face since I visit my doctor so often) for MSI, so I can update my address with them. I'll have to tell my boy to do the same. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I worked my butt off yesterday moving stuff around and arranging furniture. Went back to the old place and took out all the garbage, fed the critters. The critters can't move in yet, since the kitchen floor has yet to be finished. This means I am currently sans kitchen, and none too impressed about it. Furthermore, the toilet won't stop running and the place is filthy from renovations. They better well refund me for at least a week of rent given the state of everything! 

I, of course, unpacked my makeup yesterday. It's probably for the better that I didn't know that MAC extended the FF event, or I may well have hauled again. Ha! Not that I could afford too... Ooh, it's nice to know my credit is still fabulous - when I called to change my address for my credit card, they told me I was eligible to up my credit limit by another $1000 with no credit check or fee! This means I've upped my credit limit by almost $2000 this year, which is pretty hefty considering I've had the card for maybe two years and didn't use it for the first. I <3 good credit. 

I checked out a bunch of the latest posts about upcoming collections on that... T site. I've yet to check out the swatches forum on here, but will do so immediately following this post. Colour Forms is going to see me in trouble. I'm loving the pigments and lipsticks, and the powders are lovely too. Circa Plum and Royal Flush pigments will absolutely be mine. ABSOLUTELY. And, of course, I'm a sucker for the Rose Go Round lipstick. 

I've finally started to get excited about the mineralized blushes coming out. It took me long enough! I'm still not feeling the MES, though, but I'm not really complaining about that! 

EVERYONE NEEDS TO GET HEALTHY AGAIN, DAMN IT. 

Welcome new bimbos! 

Provided the boy isn't working Monday, I should be getting the internet hooked up at the new place then. It seems SO FAR AWAY. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll be on for a while yet now, but after that I have no idea when I'll be back. Hearts and cookies!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aimee* 

 
_ohhh im def. a dazzleglass bimbo too
i spent over 400 bucks on dazzleglasses
and over 300 on dazzleglass backups i know im out of my mind but theyre so preeeeetttttyyyy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Holy Crap! Are you serious??? Wow, that's a lot of GLITTER 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Queen of Glitter


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Oh trust me, you can have willpower! You just have to tell yourself that you have too many releases that are going to require you to spread your money out._

 
What is this concept of willpower- my brain seriously does not understand it. 
The way I see it, I would rather get stuff when I see it without worrying about future releases. Knowing me, I will obsess anyway till I have everything I like from a collection. 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Hi girls!  I am back from dinner and I am stuffed!  I had filet mignon with blue cheese on top and it was goooood!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Madame President-Glad to see you back!  I know how it is letting stress affect everything else that is going on.  I do the same thing even though I know deep down inside that everything will turn out ok. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Whew, what a dinner. Glad you enjoyed it! Glad to be back and immersed in this lovely thread. I missed all of you!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_im going to tenerife in spain with my boyfriend i cant wait!_

 
Awesome! Have fun and bring us lots of pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Girls! I survived my move!
_

 
Yay, shes back!! Glad to hear you are settling into your new home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And how can I forget- Susanne- get well soon!!! 


Ohhh, guess who is going to Nordies this weekend to do a report on the colour forms collection (*HINT HINT- her user name starts with krasevaya and ends in dancer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) Any items you ladies want me to pay special attention to? I am not sure what swatching will be like at a counter, but I will try to be as thorough as I was with cool heat


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 18, 2008)

Being away from the net lately, I have to say I'm suffering from withdrawal from this thread!


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 18, 2008)

who likes kissing their man and making him all glittery and dazzleglassy? haha 

mine was tring to be all sexy making out while i was wearing like 10 layers of baby sparks and i looked at him like ''awww u look so pretty with glitter on ur lips'' and he got so mad! hahaha


----------



## stv578 (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Hi girls! I am back from dinner and I am stuffed! I had filet mignon with blue cheese on top and it was goooood! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Stv578-Your avatar picture is adorable! What a cutie!_

 
Thanks so much!  She's definitely a character!  And your dinner sounds amazing, loooove filet mignon!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Thanks. Unfortunately it got worse last night, now I have temperature as well. I will stay at home for the rest of the week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Probably I need these days to rest (and being on specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )._

 
Awww, hope you get better quickly.  Not sure if you have Gatorade there, or any of those sport drinks, but those always help me when I have a fever.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_im going to tenerife in spain with my boyfriend i cant wait!_

 
That sounds amazing!  Hope you have an awesome time!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_





 aw, well now that was pretty sweet of ya! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We'll see. I get pretty weirded out by having my pic on the internet...but I'll consider it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Me too, not sure why 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Girls! I survived my move!



I checked out a bunch of the latest posts about upcoming collections on that... T site. I've yet to check out the swatches forum on here, but will do so immediately following this post. Colour Forms is going to see me in trouble. I'm loving the pigments and lipsticks, and the powders are lovely too. Circa Plum and Royal Flush pigments will absolutely be mine. ABSOLUTELY. And, of course, I'm a sucker for the Rose Go Round lipstick. 

I've finally started to get excited about the mineralized blushes coming out. It took me long enough! I'm still not feeling the MES, though, but I'm not really complaining about that! 

EVERYONE NEEDS TO GET HEALTHY AGAIN, DAMN IT. 

I'll be on for a while yet now, but after that I have no idea when I'll be back. Hearts and cookies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Glad to hear from you!  Being away from here does cause withdrawal!

I can totally understand how getting the place set up can be frustrating, but just think of the end result!  

So ya, I'm not feeling the MES either, which means I can take a better look at Colour Forms.  I found out today that one of the Bays near me will be having everything in next week and will be accepting pre-orders.  They only ever do this with the Bay/Nordstrom exclusive collection.


----------



## stv578 (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh, and ladies... I went to pick up a back-up of Solar White today and got Plumage!  I couldn't even wait to go to a F/S MAC store to get the pan!


----------



## KikiB (Jun 18, 2008)

I will definitely need to get a backup of Solar White, I am loving it to death. I think on Friday I'm going to get that as well as either a backup of Port Red, or get Gulf Stream. What do you ladies think I should get of the two?


----------



## Susanne (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Girls! I survived my move!

I'm sitting in Starbucks with my beloved laptop Zelazny, sipping on a iced nonfat chai latte. They also just passed out samples of vanilla bean something cold, and it was yummy! Nom nom nom...
_

 





 Cheers! On your new flat!


----------



## nunu (Jun 18, 2008)

Susanne get well soon!!

and 

Sanayhs well done on the move!! I've been packing for the past 2 days. I don't know how all my MAC is going to fit in my suitcase along with my clothes etc.........

HATE packing! Grr


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 18, 2008)

Bimbos, my Bio Green/Salsarose look is up, as requested!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Which one do you prefer - Emerald Green or Chartreuse?_

 
I love them BOTH!! But if I had to pick on, definitely Emerald Green because I love saturated colors, and it's sparkly (but not too much) on top of that!

Feel better Suzanne...nothing worse than being sick when it's nice weather. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aimee* 

 
_ohhh im def. a dazzleglass bimbo too
i spent over 400 bucks on dazzleglasses
and over 300 on dazzleglass backups i know im out of my mind but theyre so preeeeetttttyyyy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Welcome!! I think you may have put the rest of us d/g Bimbos to shame with your collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Girls! I survived my move!_

 
Yay!! Congrats - moving in and of itself is stressful, so I hope you'll feel much better now that you're settled in!

 Quote:

  EVERYONE NEEDS TO GET HEALTHY AGAIN, DAMN IT.  
 
I second that!


----------



## KikiB (Jun 18, 2008)

Your Bio-Green is awesome. That's definitely a colour that is on my "Probably Never Will Get" wishlist since it is a Pro colour...


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Your Bio-Green is awesome. That's definitely a colour that is on my "Probably Never Will Get" wishlist since it is a Pro colour..._

 
Thank you!  I'm sure you can get it someday...all it takes is a trip to Vegas!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 18, 2008)

HEY! Run to the other *cough* swatches...Colour Form Piggies & such...great pics


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_HEY! Run to the other *cough* swatches...Colour Form Piggies & such...great pics_

 
Ooh, yes, I saw them!!  She's posted 'em here, too...except for the lipsticks.  I think I may now get all three pigments I want...so.hard.to.resist!!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 18, 2008)

Ack...she most have posted them right after I checked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Your FOTD looks awesome!


----------



## kobri (Jun 18, 2008)

ack! Colour forms is too appealing. I may need to take a trip to the states to get some and go to the CCO afterall


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 18, 2008)

Well girls, I am sick again! w/ a damn sinus infection. I just can't get a break! BOOOO! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think you girls gave it to me, lol! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am loving the Colour Forms collection a lot more than I thought I would!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 18, 2008)

^^OH NO Allison!  Not you too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Feel better! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Seriously what is going on with all of the sickness!  We need to get you girls better!!

Aimee--$700 on dazzleglass!?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Girl you take the role as queen of the dazzleglasses!  You are 10000% a dazzleglass bimbo!

Sanayhs-Congrats on the successful move!  We will miss you around here but update us when you can! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hi to everyone else! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Oh and Madame President I am dying to know what those color forum powders are like.  I can't wait to hear your review!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Will you be reporting that on Glam Soup?


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 18, 2008)

Goodness...so many sick Bimbos!!  If I get sick, I'll be blaming it on you guys, too!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Well girls, I am sick again! w/ a damn sinus infection. I just can't get a break! BOOOO! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think you girls gave it to me, lol! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am loving the Colour Forms collection a lot more than I thought I would!_

 
NOT You TOO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It must be a computer virus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Yea, me too on the Colour Forms...ouch


----------



## KikiB (Jun 18, 2008)

I wouldn't have that excuse...but it feels sometimes like my allergies are making me sick. Berk...


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 18, 2008)

Glam8Babe have a wonderful time in Spain.  That is one of my most favorite places in the whole world.  It is such a gorgeous place.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I can't wait to hear a full report when you get back!


----------



## KikiB (Jun 18, 2008)

You are so lucky, all of you who get to travel...not only do I not have the money but if I take time off, that's no money, so I can't go anywhere. Boo.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_
Which one do you prefer - Emerald Green or Chartreuse?_

 
I LOVE Emerald Green! It is amazing!  It has beautiful silver sparkles.  You need it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_im going to tenerife in spain with my boyfriend i cant wait!_

 
Oh, that is SO awesome!  Have a great time and post tons of pictures when you get back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aimee* 

 
_ohhh im def. a dazzleglass bimbo too
i spent over 400 bucks on dazzleglasses
and over 300 on dazzleglass backups i know im out of my mind but theyre so preeeeetttttyyyy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 $700?!?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_HEY! Run to the other *cough* swatches...Colour Form Piggies & such...great pics_

 
I gotta stop looking at all of these swatches... My wishlist can't get any longer!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Goodness...so many sick Bimbos!!  If I get sick, I'll be blaming it on you guys, too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree!  I all need to get better soon!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks girls, I will get better. I am just going to take it easy & take my medication! 

My hubby came home with goodies from MAC to make me feel better. He came home with Strobe Cream & a 138 brush, he knew I have been lusting after a 138 for awhile now!


----------



## nunu (Jun 18, 2008)

^ Aww that is soo sweet of him! hope you get better soon.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_





  Oh and Madame President I am dying to know what those color forum powders are like.  I can't wait to hear your review!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Will you be reporting that on Glam Soup?_

 

You better believe it! Although I am a bit upset that I won't be first, I will still be as thorough as possible!

Get well soon everyone!!

Sonic chic and electroflash coming at us sooner than we all thought


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 18, 2008)

Did I miss something!?!  Are the release dates for Sonic Chic and Electroflash moved up?


----------



## stv578 (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_





 Thanks girls, I will get better. I am just going to take it easy & take my medication! 

My hubby came home with goodies from MAC to make me feel better. He came home with Strobe Cream & a 138 brush, he knew I have been lusting after a 138 for awhile now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hope you get better soon!  What a great hubby, seriously.  I'd rather receive MAC than flowers any day!  MAC and flowers with a little something from Starbuck's and DH would be getting maximum daily brownie points!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Did I miss something!?! Are the release dates for Sonic Chic and Electroflash moved up?_

 
Yep! Looks like July 10th on these, or the 3rd if u go to the pro store like me


----------



## stv578 (Jun 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Yep! Looks like July 10th on these, or the 3rd if u go to the pro store like me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





That's so close!

BTW ladies, a question for anyone who can answer it... what collection was Out to Shock lipstick a part of?!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 19, 2008)

^^C-Shock.


----------



## KikiB (Jun 19, 2008)

The moving up of the release dates...so bad for me, because I can't space anything out anymore!


----------



## stv578 (Jun 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_^^C-Shock._

 
Well that makes sense, lol!  I completely skipped this collection (shocking, isn't it?!)  So i mentioned last night that my girl friend had an eyeshadow for me.  Sure enough, it was one I already had!  But she also had a lippie, which was Out to Shock.  Not that I need another lipstick, but hey!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 19, 2008)

Yup, that one is very pretty!  Looks great topped with Dazzleglass!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Hope you get better soon!  What a great hubby, seriously.  I'd rather receive MAC than flowers any day!  MAC and flowers with a little something from Starbuck's and DH would be getting maximum daily brownie points!_

 
Thanks! He tries sometimes, lol. MMM...Starbucks sounds awesome!!!

I think I should just light my wallet on fire w/ Sonic Chic coming so soon...


----------



## stv578 (Jun 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Yup, that one is very pretty! Looks great topped with Dazzleglass! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Good thinking!  I'm thinking Baby Sparks, or maybe Bare Necessity to warm it up a bit?!  It's aaaalll good!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Thanks! He tries sometimes, lol. MMM...Starbucks sounds awesome!!!

I think I should just light my wallet on fire w/ Sonic Chic coming so soon..._

 
Lol!  Yep, same here!  I thought I'd be able to stay at 2, but after seeing the swatches, I'm already up to 3!!!


----------



## KikiB (Jun 19, 2008)

You know what gets me brownie points?

A tray of hot fudge brownies a la mode.

In all seriousness, I feel sad that I'm the only singleton because I have nobody really to share my love of makeup with...and also no guy to buy me MAC. Yeah it sounds bad...but forget flowers, (don't) forget chocolate, forget sappy cards and Michael Bolton music...this girl would take MAC any day.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 19, 2008)

Seriously!?!  Color Forms, Sonic Chic, AND Electroflash all come out the SAME day!  Seriously MAC!  Come on!  Space it out a bit!  Well here I go making a list for the gazillionth time!


----------



## KikiB (Jun 19, 2008)

If that is true, my list is shrinking even more. It is almost to the point of not physically being able to cut anymore because they're the items that I truly wanted.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Seriously!?!  Color Forms, Sonic Chic, AND Electroflash all come out the SAME day!  Seriously MAC!  Come on!  Space it out a bit!  Well here I go making a list for the gazillionth time!_

 
I know how it is Katie...I swear this blows...I am glad I am not too interested in Electroflash, but I will be in trouble w/ Sonic Chic. I am only getting 3 items form Colour Forms and I need to see all of the MSF blushes to make my decision, but I have a feeling I will be getting most of them!


----------



## KikiB (Jun 19, 2008)

Well for me the blushes are easier to skip, as I prefer MSF's anyways and I don't like a ton of colour on the cheeks. Figure I'll get two jars of Helium pigment instead if it's at the CCO. The MES duos were easier to skip after seeing swatches, but I still want at least two or three of them.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_I LOVE Emerald Green! It is amazing!  It has beautiful silver sparkles.  You need it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
Thanks! I will pick up Emerald Green at the pro store and pass Gilded Green instead. I still have Pastorale and love it, too.

Ok, this is day two at home now! I am feeling at bit better today, if there wasn't that stupid sniffles... But I can spend more time here!


----------



## KikiB (Jun 19, 2008)

Boo...still at home sick? That sucks. It seems like there's a virus that's infecting everybody on here. Wait, is it even possible for colds to be transmitted via the Internets?


----------



## Susanne (Jun 19, 2008)

Bimbos, although I am very excited about the new collections coming out, I still LOVE my Heatherette 



That pink packaging is so hot. I had to wait so long for that collection and still remember the day when my parcel finally arrived. Sigh.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Bimbos, although I am very excited about the new collections coming out, I still LOVE my Heatherette 



That pink packaging is so hot. I had to wait so long for that collection and still remember the day when my parcel finally arrived. Sigh._

 
Agreed, Heatherette was the star collection of the year for me!

Im kind of excited about all the collections coming out so close together, though I am worried about how I am going to swatch it all. Ptouch labels going up my arm (and not just on my hand)- now that will look funny!

Ohh, forgot to mention yesterday, 2 nights ago i had a dream that I went to a counter, and Mac offered me a part time mua job (thats one of my dream jobs)!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 19, 2008)

Purrtykitty - got my Chocolate Brown Pig. today - Whoot whoot! that color IS seriously gorgeous - thanks for the heads up! I have to go to an executive luncheon tomorrow (boring) so i'm sooo wearing it.

I think i originally called it coco brown - & ya didn't even make fun of me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, I made a list of all that I'm getting from all these crazy new collections & I'm stickin to it...the problem is...IT'S A BIG LIST 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sonic Chic/Colour Forms are the big ones for me.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Bimbos, although I am very excited about the new collections coming out, I still LOVE my Heatherette 



That pink packaging is so hot. I had to wait so long for that collection and still remember the day when my parcel finally arrived. Sigh._

 
Yea, me too! I haven't forgotten those beautiful pink goodies! Heck, I'm still hugging my Dress Camp goodies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Glad you're feeling a little better. I HATE being sick - period
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No time for that.


----------



## stv578 (Jun 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Yea, me too! I haven't forgotten those beautiful pink goodies! Heck, I'm still hugging my Dress Camp goodies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Glad you're feeling a little better. I HATE being sick - period
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No time for that._

 
Dress Camp is definitely my favourite so far.  Probably because the collection was so small that I was able to get it all (minus one gloss) and it is the most flattering on me so far (along with N).  

I'm still on the fence with Colour Forms, I know I want Pop Circle, but the cool lip trio also looks really pretty.  I'm just wondering if I'll ever actually use it, because I have a huge dislike for lip palettes in general and with these, they're not even separated.  I have talked myself out of the eye palettes and powders, but Circa Plum p/m looks pretty.  Aargh!

As for Electroflash, there's one lippie I'm eyeing in a big big way, B2M, so in essence, I'll be skipping that one!  Now Sonic Chic, that's a different story!

BTW, totally off topic, but my girlfriend was in labour this morning and the hospital sent her home.  Well an hour later she was pretty damn sure the baby was on its way out (it's her 3rd) and sure enough her hubby had to deliver it... in the car!!!


----------



## stv578 (Jun 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Boo...still at home sick? That sucks. It seems like there's a virus that's infecting everybody on here. Wait, is it even possible for colds to be transmitted via the Internets?_

 
We just might have evidence that it is indeed possible!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Purrtykitty - got my Chocolate Brown Pig. today - Whoot whoot! that color IS seriously gorgeous - thanks for the heads up! I have to go to an executive luncheon tomorrow (boring) so i'm sooo wearing it.

I think i originally called it coco brown - & ya didn't even make fun of me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, I made a list of all that I'm getting from all these crazy new collections & I'm stickin to it...the problem is...IT'S A BIG LIST 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sonic Chic/Colour Forms are the big ones for me._

 
I knew what you meant! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm glad you like it.  I know it will be so fantastic with all the pigments coming out (Colour Forms and Overrich).  I just cannot wait for fall - it's my favorite season.  I love nothing better than deep, saturated colors, warm, cozy sweaters and a cup of hot chocolate!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 19, 2008)

To our Dear Canadian Friends - what's up with all the FEET washing up on the Border??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  And, were they in need of a pedicure
What a strange story


----------



## stv578 (Jun 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_To our Dear Canadian Friends - what's up with all the FEET washing up on the Border??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 And, were they in need of a pedicure
What a strange story_

 





  ?!?!?


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_





  ?!?!?_

 
HAHAHA...that's what they reported on our US news this morning


----------



## stv578 (Jun 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_HAHAHA...that's what they reported on our US news this morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
LOL!  Okay, well I didn't hear anything about this and checked the online news.  But um, I don't normally wash my feet at the border 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Was it a slow news day?!


----------



## stv578 (Jun 19, 2008)

Well I know I'm a little behind, but I just saw the pic of the Spiced Chocolate quad (hope i got the name right!). Love it!  It's on the list!


----------



## KikiB (Jun 19, 2008)

Yeah, um...that's just weird on so many levels. 

Heatherette was my star collection as well, it was the first one I really went crazy for and the pink packaging was SO hot. I have a feeling though that Colour Forms might overtake it...if I had unlimited funds I would have both of the brush sets, the warm lip palette, all the pigments, a couple Richmetal highlighters, both Colour Form powders, and two of the lipsticks.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Well I know I'm a little behind, but I just saw the pic of the Spiced Chocolate quad (hope i got the name right!). Love it!  It's on the list!_

 
I just saw it late morning too. I agree with you, its so pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just hope it is IRL.

It sure seems like you & I like VERRRY similar colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, & Purrtykitty too..i noticed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & Coachkitten....hmmm is this a Bimbo conspiracy


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 19, 2008)

So I just heard the scoop on the Canadian loose feet - they believe they are from plane crashes & or sunken boats...unless they all end up being right feet...then something is suspect


----------



## KikiB (Jun 19, 2008)

That Spiced Chocolate is actually starting to look appealing...but not enough to where I couldn't get it at a CCO later on.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I seriously can't even think about the spiced chocolate quad with all of the other collections coming out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But it does look gorgeous!

I am counting the days until I get those mineralize blushes!  Woo-hoo!


----------



## KikiB (Jun 19, 2008)

I know, I am with you...just let me get through this next deluge and then I can think about future releases. 

Also I posted a new FOTD...a shop your stash one. It's pink and glittery, what's not to love?


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 19, 2008)

Speaking of Salsarose *cough*...ok, no one was...but this is seriously a gorgeous blush!!!

And, it was kinda strange, I put SR on this morning - no foundation - & my new Hot N Saucy TT - did my errands, took a shower & washed my hair and now several hours later into the early evening, I noticed that the SR blush is still beautifully on my cheeks! Its kinda blended into my skin & has this very pretty natural rose cherry flush to my cheeks?? I've never had a blush stay on THAT long, plus look so darn pretty & natural. Just HAD to share that.


----------



## KikiB (Jun 19, 2008)

That's really good...it almost makes me want to get it, but I have to go subtle on the cheeks or else I look absolutely stupid.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 19, 2008)

Well both elegant-one and purrtykitty have totally sold me on salsarose! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My pro store list is building for my trip to Vegas in the fall.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_That's really good...it almost makes me want to get it, but I have to go subtle on the cheeks or else I look absolutely stupid.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Honey, we ALL have to go subtle on the cheeks or look stupid *clutches the 187 brush*


----------



## KikiB (Jun 19, 2008)

No, the darkest I can go is Alpha Girl...and that is fairly light.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Well both elegant-one and purrtykitty have totally sold me on salsarose! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My pro store list is building for my trip to Vegas in the fall. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well, I've seen all your FOTD - you can totally pull this color off & beautifully too!!

hugs purrtykitty for enabling me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...so I can enable others


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Well, I've seen all your FOTD - you can totally pull this color off & beautifully too!!

hugs purrtykitty for enabling me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...so I can enable others_

 
I try! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think Audrey and Adina deserve some credit for past and future collections, too!!  Those swatches


----------



## stv578 (Jun 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_So I just heard the scoop on the Canadian loose feet - they believe they are from plane crashes & or sunken boats...unless they all end up being right feet...then something is suspect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OMG!!! I totally read that the wrong way earlier!!!  I didn't realize it was _loose_ feet washing up as in along some shore!!!!  And I was wondering what was going on?!  Okay, I'm still wondering, and while it's just as strange, now it makes sense as to why it's a news item.


----------



## stv578 (Jun 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_I just saw it late morning too. I agree with you, its so pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just hope it is IRL.

It sure seems like you & I like VERRRY similar colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, & Purrtykitty too..i noticed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & Coachkitten....hmmm is this a Bimbo conspiracy_

 
Definitely sounds that way!  Though my venture into the world of teals lately has been awfully fun, that quad is so perfect for fall.  Though i did notice that the highlight shade was nanogold, and as beautiful as this colour is, the texture was just awful on it.  Oh well, better than sticking Vanilla in there!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 19, 2008)

That foot story is really bizarre to say the least.  Hasn't it all be left foots?

I am in the worst mood today as I have three zits sprouting.  Two on my chin and one on my forehead.  Grrrr.....I seriously hardly ever get zits and then they all pop up at once.  Sorry...I just had to vent!


----------



## stv578 (Jun 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_That foot story is really bizarre to say the least. Hasn't it all be left foots?

I am in the worst mood today as I have three zits sprouting. Two on my chin and one on my forehead. Grrrr.....I seriously hardly ever get zits and then they all pop up at once. Sorry...I just had to vent!_

 
I can completely understand.  I've struggled with adult acne since my 20's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  But it got so much worse about a year after I had my daughter.  I went to a derm who prescribed Differin, and all of a sudden, instead of 2 or 3 cystic nasties on my chin, i had 6-7 almost all the time.  I gave it 4 months and they never cleared up.  I'm actually on an oral antibiotic now just to clear up the mess the Differin left behind.  I know it's just skin, but talk about something taking away any confidence i had.  I didn't even wear make-up for the most part because my skin was in such bad condition.  Now there's a rant, huh?!  Good news is, skin's clearing up for the time being and I have found the absolute best foundation for acne prone skin in NARS oil free.  It's not the best finish, as in it's not full of silicones to smooth out the skin.  But it evens out the skin, doesn't get shiny and stays put for the most part.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 20, 2008)

I really wish my camera weren't out of batteries. I had a lovely "Pro Plum" look going on today (see, now I'm going to pimp more Pro colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) - I wore Plum Pro Pan e/s with Nocturnal Plum Pigment (with a little Dazzlelight on the inner corner/lid and to highlight) and it wore well all day.  Such a pretty combo!!  I swear, Plum Pro Pan is the purple e/s I've been searching for all these years - it's so perfect!  I'll be getting batteries tomorrow and next time I wear it, I'll be sure to post a look so you can all see what I'm talking about.


----------



## stv578 (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I really wish my camera weren't out of batteries. I had a lovely "Pro Plum" look going on today (see, now I'm going to pimp more Pro colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) - I wore Plum Pro Pan e/s with Nocturnal Plum Pigment (with a little Dazzlelight on the inner corner/lid and to highlight) and it wore well all day. Such a pretty combo!! I swear, Plum Pro Pan is the purple e/s I've been searching for all these years - it's so perfect! I'll be getting batteries tomorrow and next time I wear it, I'll be sure to post a look so you can all see what I'm talking about._

 
*shakes fist*  Why purrtykitty, why?! 

I just may have to head on down to the pro store when I head downtown in a couple of weeks.  I still haven't found the perfect purple, though I have a Laura Mercier eyeshadow, sitting untouched in its box that I should pull out first!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I really wish my camera weren't out of batteries. I had a lovely "Pro Plum" look going on today (see, now I'm going to pimp more Pro colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) - I wore Plum Pro Pan e/s with Nocturnal Plum Pigment (with a little Dazzlelight on the inner corner/lid and to highlight) and it wore well all day.  Such a pretty combo!!  I swear, Plum Pro Pan is the purple e/s I've been searching for all these years - it's so perfect!  I'll be getting batteries tomorrow and next time I wear it, I'll be sure to post a look so you can all see what I'm talking about._

 
My plum pro shadow is so chalky!  Purrty is yours easy to blend?  I seriously have tried and tried to get that shadow to work for me but I can't.  I think I got a bad plum shadow!  Your look sounds so pretty!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_My plum pro shadow is so chalky! Purrty is yours easy to blend? I seriously have tried and tried to get that shadow to work for me but I can't. I think I got a bad plum shadow! Your look sounds so pretty!_

 
Yeah, I used Bare Study paintpot underneath and it worked like a dream.  That's not the first time I heard Plum pro was chalky, so I was nervous when I tested in the store, but it went on very silky and had such a nice, subtle shimmer so I pounced.  Maybe they re-worked it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Now Nocturnal Plum, though, is a different story - those matte pigments are so darn hard to blend!!


----------



## stv578 (Jun 20, 2008)

Just looking at the MAC pro site and there are a few shades i'd be interested in.  Not good!  Bright sunshine is looking nice, as are Rose, Red Violet, Vibrant Grape and Deep Damson.  I hate searching for swatches though.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Just looking at the MAC pro site and there are a few shades i'd be interested in.  Not good!  Bright sunshine is looking nice, as are Rose, Red Violet, Vibrant Grape and Deep Damson.  I hate searching for swatches though._

 
Rose pro shadow is in my top 3 MAC eye shadows!  It is GORGEOUS and it has a slight duo-crome with it so it refelcts a light green/pearly color.  That shadow is one of my very favorites.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Just looking at the MAC pro site and there are a few shades i'd be interested in. Not good! Bright sunshine is looking nice, as are Rose, Red Violet, Vibrant Grape and Deep Damson. I hate searching for swatches though._

 
Yeah, I'm kicking myself for not getting Bright Sunshine...it's on the list for my December trip, though.  I thought about a few other pro pans, but I was mainly after pigments.  Plus, my husband was waiting for me and we still had a 7-hour drive home ahead of us, so I was in-and-out fairly quickly (like seriously I only spent 20 minutes in the store).  I'll be taking my sweet time next go around, since it's looking more and more like a girls weekend in Vegas - even if I'm the only one of the group in MAC, the rest can walk around the Forum shops while waitin' for my ass!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Rose pro shadow is in my top 3 MAC eye shadows! It is GORGEOUS and it has a slight duo-crome with it so it refelcts a light green/pearly color. That shadow is one of my very favorites._

 
*adds Rose to the list*  See, that's why I need more time - it's gonna take forever just to sort the "Pro-only" e/s from the perm line ones.  I like to shop on my own so as to not take MAs away from people who genuinely need help.  Plus - I check the Pro site to get an idea of what to look at, but their swatches are just so _bad_!!  Gah - I really wish MAC's testers had the name on top (shadows, blushes, pigments) so that I wouldn't have to pull each individual item out to check the name!


----------



## stv578 (Jun 20, 2008)

Alright then, I'm going to skip the MES duos and instead get Bio-green, rose and bright sunshine and maybe vibrant grape.  They all sound like such fun colours!  Still not sure if I feel like going all the way down to the store itself, but i know I won't be able to go at all once I'm working.  Thing is, if I go in person, chances are I'll walk out with more than I intended on getting!!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Alright then, I'm going to skip the MES duos and instead get Bio-green, rose and bright sunshine and maybe vibrant grape. They all sound like such fun colours! Still not sure if I feel like going all the way down to the store itself, but i know I won't be able to go at all once I'm working. Thing is, if I go in person, chances are I'll walk out with more than I intended on getting!!!_

 
That's a risk you just might have to take.


----------



## kobri (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_To our Dear Canadian Friends - what's up with all the FEET washing up on the Border??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 And, were they in need of a pedicure
What a strange story_

 
That was on US news? Wow strange huh? Last night on the news the tag line was yet another foot washes up on a BC beach. Talk about making you do a double take! I was like what do you mean "another " foot? Seems very strange for it to just be the feet. That would freak me out, finding a foot on the beach, and I don't know if I would ever go in the water again, thank goodness I am on the other coast!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_That was on US news? Wow strange huh? Last night on the news the tag line was yet another foot washes up on a BC beach. Talk about making you do a double take! I was like what do you mean "another " foot? Seems very strange for it to just be the feet. That would freak me out, finding a foot on the beach, and I don't know if I would ever go in the water again, thank goodness I am on the other coast!_

 
Yeah...it took 5 feet (with shoes!!) washing up before the U.S. news caught it, lol!  Silly, CNN - such a strange story, nonetheless.  Logically, there are 5 bodies somewhere missing feet!!  I thought the story was going to be about some crazed serial killer with a foot fetish, or something!


----------



## stv578 (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_That was on US news? Wow strange huh? Last night on the news the tag line was yet another foot washes up on a BC beach. Talk about making you do a double take! I was like what do you mean "another " foot? Seems very strange for it to just be the feet. That would freak me out, finding a foot on the beach, and I don't know if I would ever go in the water again, thank goodness I am on the other coast!_

 
The latest "foot" was a hoax apparently.


----------



## stv578 (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_That's a risk you just might have to take. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Not sure if my husband would like me hanging around with you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW ladies, saw a swatch of Fast Thrill and Mellow Mood lipstick.  Mellow Mood looks really pretty!  Adding to my list, yay for B2M!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 20, 2008)

Those swatches are so pretty!  Mellow mood looks like something I am going to be all over! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And culture clash and major minor lipglasses are added to my list as well.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 20, 2008)

Guys! My computer was off for the past day. I was on specktra and then it messed up and I didnt even make it to my bimbo thread. I was going through withdrawal. I got my MAC goodies and I wanted to tell you guys about them

Syrup l/s-Gorge. I knew it would be. I'm all about plums. I cant wait to try date night dazzleglass over this. This will be like my everyday fall color

Utter pervette-pretty. I might as well stop with the pink lipsticks and glosses now...they all look very weird (not ina  bad way) but they look somewhat strange against my tan skin?

Missy slimshine-okay so this wasnt very peach on me, it was pretty damn orange lol. Wasnt what I expected...not bad though

Long stem rose slimshine-wow. Gorgeous. Not what i expected but mmmm its great!

refined golden bronzer-well duh this is great but we knew that.

And last but not least? VIRGIN ISLE CCB-Okay so guys. We all had high hopes for this one. I was expecting a rich, reddish corally color...but not too red for me. This thing is bright orange. Not like Electro, but its not very coral to me. And it is not very drying on me either (good thing). But I wasnt expecting this. So I'm a little upset but I am still going to wear it this summer. I tried glamour OD dazzleglass over it....not amazing. i tried sock hop over it that was pretty cool. Ugh I have to experiment with this one some more!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Being away from the net lately, I have to say I'm suffering from withdrawal from this thread!_

 
Seriously.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I knew what you meant! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm glad you like it. I know it will be so fantastic with all the pigments coming out (Colour Forms and Overrich). I just cannot wait for fall - it's my favorite season. I love nothing better than deep, saturated colors, warm, cozy sweaters and a cup of hot chocolate!_

 
Geez louise. Are we twins? Fall is awesome. Crisp clean cold air with the smell of leaves and *cold* in the air. Hooker boots, sweaters, makeup that doesnt sweat off, hair that looks awesome. rich colors, and coffee. God! Can we say best season ever? Its fall days like that that make me really enjoy my life. I just love....everything that goes with fall. I love those _extremely _windy days in fall where its really freaking cold but you have your sweater on and your boots so you're fine. I really hope we get a fall this year. Global warming=sucks

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_ 
I am in the worst mood today as I have three zits sprouting. Two on my chin and one on my forehead. Grrrr.....I seriously hardly ever get zits and then they all pop up at once. Sorry...I just had to vent!_

 
let play count Rebecca's pimples: I think I'm at 9 right now. Some big, some tiny. Either way....its a bitch to try to cover them. I feel gross with pimples...my face just wont stop breaking out. I gotta start washing my makeup brushes more. ugh its so tedious!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 20, 2008)

Glad to see you back CantAffordMAC.  I was wondering where you went!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 20, 2008)

i can never miss a day here....it was very hard for me! 

I wore long stem rose slimshine today with ez baby tendertone on top. Can we say, yummy?


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 20, 2008)

I am in love with Long Stem Rose slimshine!  I am going to have to try those two together!


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Rose pro shadow is in my top 3 MAC eye shadows!  It is GORGEOUS and it has a slight duo-crome with it so it refelcts a light green/pearly color.  That shadow is one of my very favorites.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I forgot all about Rose! 
It's one of the only pans I've finished
How would you compare it to Da Bling? Can anybody swatch a comparison for me? Thanks!


----------



## KikiB (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Geez louise. Are we twins? Fall is awesome. Crisp clean cold air with the smell of leaves and *cold* in the air. Hooker boots, sweaters, makeup that doesnt sweat off, hair that looks awesome. rich colors, and coffee. God! Can we say best season ever? Its fall days like that that make me really enjoy my life. I just love....everything that goes with fall. I love those extremely windy days in fall where its really freaking cold but you have your sweater on and your boots so you're fine. I really hope we get a fall this year. Global warming=sucks_

 
Well be lucky you at least get a summer, we're still in decent early-spring weather and we might not even have summer


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlphaKitty* 

 
_I forgot all about Rose! 
It's one of the only pans I've finished
How would you compare it to Da Bling? Can anybody swatch a comparison for me? Thanks!_

 
In my opinion Da Bling has more of a gold tint to it where as rose has more of a green tint to it.  Does that even make sense!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I will see if I can take a picture of the two of them together.


----------



## babyjazy21 (Jun 20, 2008)

Specktra is like the new myspace 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Im so addicted to this site that i feel i cant live without it!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *babyjazy21* 

 
_Specktra is like the new myspace 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Im so addicted to this site that i feel i cant live without it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love being here, too! I haven't got anybody at home who shares my passion for MAC or could understand it. They all like my makeup, but that's it.

You all understand me, I love being excited with you about coming collections or new colours! Or just chatting about this and that.
It is like a big MAC-family here!!


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 20, 2008)

I agree lol. I'm losing lot's of extra time that I should be using lol It's been awhile since I've spent so much time online!

BTW lol Spanking Rich dazzleglass over Viva Glam IV lipstick looks SEXY on tan skin! my new combo for sure.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I try! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think Audrey and Adina deserve some credit for past and future collections, too!!  Those swatches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wait til this weekend, I will do some more enabling then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *babyjazy21* 

 
_Specktra is like the new myspace 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Im so addicted to this site that i feel i cant live without it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Amen to that! I am on specktra at least 3 hours a day!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I love being here, too! I haven't got anybody at home who shares my passion for MAC or could understand it. They all like my makeup, but that's it.

You all understand me, I love being excited with you about coming collections or new colours! Or just chatting about this and that.
It is like a big MAC-family here!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I couldn't have said it better myself! I love giggling, enabling, and sharing stories with all of you


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jun 20, 2008)

Word.

I'm more excited about checking Spectra for new FOTDs, tuts, and crazy sex threads than MySpace. LOL


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 20, 2008)

Ladies, I have to rant....

So I need to get a new learner's permit because my old one expired. I went to the dmv with the noblest of intentions with passport in hand. Waited in line for an hour only to find out when I was within 20 min of taking the written exam that I needed my social security card...

Total time wasted.... 2 hours

And my insurance premium is apparently going up another 100 dollars.


I am fuming...


----------



## stv578 (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Ladies, I have to rant....

So I need to get a new learner's permit because my old one expired. I went to the dmv with the noblest of intentions with passport in hand. Waited in line for an hour only to find out when I was within 20 min of taking the written exam that I needed my social security card...

Total time wasted.... 2 hours

And my insurance premium is apparently going up another 100 dollars.


I am fuming..._

 
Well that just bites.  Not even sure why they would need a social security card at all.  I know that this is not a requirement here for applying to or renewing driver's licences.


----------



## KikiB (Jun 20, 2008)

Ick...insurance is getting so expensive. A girl who I work with has to get personal insurance due to events in her past just so that she can get a license...and if my younger brother gets his license, my parents will have to pay $1000 in insurance every six months. I have a permit but I'm probably never going to learn to drive...first off, with the cost of gas, insurance, etc., I would have to get a second job. Second, I have really bad anxiety and I am always scared about hitting other cars. Finally, I have absolutely no hand-eye coordination so I can barely even walk a straight line half the time.

Specktra is WAY better than MySpace now though...


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 20, 2008)

I went to the site of she "who's name shall not be spoken" and I am in LOVE with Blonde's Gold Pigment and Culture Class, Major Minor and Sonic Vibe Lipglasses from Electroflash.  I'm on the fence about Fast Thrill - I will need to see that in person.  Mellow Mood is very pretty - but it looks just like Patisserie (from Euristocrats) which I managed to get my hands on.

At least for me, I'm probably not going to be getting many of the e/s from Electroflash and I'm limiting myself to only 2 blushes from Sonic Chic, so I don't feel bad about getting 3 pigments from Colour Forms.

I'm going to try and B2M for the 2 lipsticks I want from Colour Forms. (I'm working an angle to go down to KC the first weekend in August, right after the Bar Exam - hey, I deserve it, right?)  I haven't quite decided how I'm going to B2M for some of this stuff - I have no access to a f/s, so I'll have to wait until I go to KC to B2M for anything other than lipsticks, which I'm already not even sure I'll be getting.  Sigh...decisions, decisions.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Ladies, I have to rant....

So I need to get a new learner's permit because my old one expired. I went to the dmv with the noblest of intentions with passport in hand. Waited in line for an hour only to find out when I was within 20 min of taking the written exam that I needed my social security card...

Total time wasted.... 2 hours

And my insurance premium is apparently going up another 100 dollars.


I am fuming..._

 
That just really blows.  I don't see why they need a SS card since it's not even accepted as a valid form of ID in like _every_ place.  And even worse about your insurance - you'd think your premium would be going down since you're getting older.  I remember being stoked about turning 25 - only because that's the age my premium was going down!  It's the little things in life that make me happy!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 20, 2008)

i agree.. im addicted to this more than myspace!

and CantAffordMAC you look hot in your new avatar!


----------



## babyjazy21 (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_Word.

I'm more excited about checking Spectra for new FOTDs, tuts, and crazy sex threads than MySpace. LOL_

 





I totally agree!! Myspace is seriously crazy, all those stories scare me. I looooove Specktra because we all have something in common...OUR ADDICTION TO MAKEUP!! lol


----------



## babyjazy21 (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I love being here, too! I haven't got anybody at home who shares my passion for MAC or could understand it. They all like my makeup, but that's it.

You all understand me, I love being excited with you about coming collections or new colours! Or just chatting about this and that.
It is like a big MAC-family here!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I agree! We are like a MAC family! Sometimes i feel that people think im just crazy to be so obsessed with makeup but when i log on here i feel right at home!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 20, 2008)

I didn't clarify, sorry ladies. I am talking about my health insurance premium. I took on a new job recently with a much higher salary than my last job, but the insurance is freaking expensive


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_I didn't clarify, sorry ladies. I am talking about my health insurance premium. I took on a new job recently with a much higher salary than my last job, but the insurance is freaking expensive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hey...You weren't on QVC yesterday were you LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm not kidding, the girl was doing QVC's lady's day out or somethin & there were a bunch of girls doing fashion, makeup etc. A girl named Adina from NY came out...I was in the other room so I just got a quick look at her...she kinda looked like you, but then her hair was longer so I didn't think it was you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wouldn't that be fun Miss roving reporter


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_I didn't clarify, sorry ladies. I am talking about my health insurance premium. I took on a new job recently with a much higher salary than my last job, but the insurance is freaking expensive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aww, that's even worse because there's really nothing you can do about it.  Even if you're as healthy as a horse, you still pay through the nose, while someone with every ailment in the book pays the same premium.  At least with car insurance you can try to be a better driver.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *babyjazy21* 

 
_I agree! We are like a MAC family! Sometimes i feel that people think im just crazy to be so obsessed with makeup but when i log on here i feel right at home!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Susanne (Jun 20, 2008)

I am really excited about Colour Forms now!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 After seeing these swatches and pics today I really can't wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have to make a confession: I am really addicted to eye palettes in special packaging. Cough. It is just the packaging, I would take nearly every shade. Cough. Most of the time I pick up the cool eye palettes.

I love mine from Noveltwist, Antiquitease, Heatherette, ...


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I am really excited about Colour Forms now!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 After seeing these swatches and pics today I really can't wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have to make a confession: I am really addicted to eye palettes in special packaging. Cough. It is just the packaging, I would take nearly every shade. Cough. Most of the time I pick up the cool eye palettes.

I love mine from Noveltwist, Antiquitease, Heatherette, ..._

 
Me TOO!


----------



## kobri (Jun 20, 2008)

yeah I need to cop to  being a packaging-whore too. I am a sucker for a pretty bottle!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Hey...You weren't on QVC yesterday were you LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm not kidding, the girl was doing QVC's lady's day out or somethin & there were a bunch of girls doing fashion, makeup etc. A girl named Adina from NY came out...I was in the other room so I just got a quick look at her...she kinda looked like you, but then her hair was longer so I didn't think it was you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wouldn't that be fun Miss roving reporter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
NO WAY, REALLY?! Holy heck, that wasn't me but I have to hear this now! What was the product???

I love QVC and I wish it were me. Let me go look it up now! Thanks for the heads up


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_NO WAY, REALLY?! Holy heck, that wasn't me but I have to hear this now! What was the product???

I love QVC and I wish it were me. Let me go look it up now! Thanks for the heads up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well they had Joan Rivers & like 5 other designers featuring their products and then the girls that came out were business women/models - which the one was Adina from NY modeling a Moda Jacket. Ok how weird was that...I ran to the tv thinking it was you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I try to catch the Beauty segments on QVC...like I need that


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 20, 2008)

i watch qvc and hsn like nuts. the fuuny thing is, i havent bought 1 thing off the tv! lol i just love the women who host and hearing girl talk! lol ill see things i like and buy them elsewhere.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Ladies, I have to rant....

So I need to get a new learner's permit because my old one expired. I went to the dmv with the noblest of intentions with passport in hand. Waited in line for an hour only to find out when I was within 20 min of taking the written exam that I needed my social security card...

Total time wasted.... 2 hours

And my insurance premium is apparently going up another 100 dollars.


I am fuming..._

 
Wow $100 just for you!?  Insurance premiums can be so expensive!  Sorry to hear about that Adina!  Don't even get me started on the DMV!  That place is so frustrating!

Hi to everyone else!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I can't stand myspace so I consider Specktra "my space" in the internet world!  I love being here with you girls and wouldn't want to be anywhere else!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Well they had Joan Rivers & like 5 other designers featuring their products and then the girls that came out were business women/models - which the one was Adina from NY modeling a Moda Jacket. Ok how weird was that...I ran to the tv thinking it was you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I try to catch the Beauty segments on QVC...like I need that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hahaha, I watch qvc and hsn all the time. you can get great deals on there at times!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Wow $100 just for you!?  Insurance premiums can be so expensive!  Sorry to hear about that Adina!  Don't even get me started on the DMV!  That place is so frustrating!

Hi to everyone else!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I can't stand myspace so I consider Specktra "my space" in the internet world!  I love being here with you girls and wouldn't want to be anywhere else! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Coach, my premium is now 400+ a month, freaking asswipes stealing my money!

Ladies, I am prepping the labels for tomorrows swatches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Any comparisons I should make with what is available at the counter??

Must... save for trip in 2 weeks.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 20, 2008)

^^^I am in the same boat sister! I hate health insurance....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I pay 400+ as well and it makes me want to just shit a brick!


----------



## stv578 (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_ 


Coach, my premium is now 400+ a month, freaking asswipes stealing my money!
_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_^^^I am in the same boat sister! I hate health insurance....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I pay 400+ as well and it makes me want to just shit a brick!_

 
You all need to move to Canada!


----------



## KikiB (Jun 20, 2008)

I wish I could move to Canada...but I can't yet. I would definitely move to Vancouver though, it's very similar weather to Seattle but a lot better than Seattle. Speaking of the weather, it was in the low 80's today. FINALLY! I was down at a huge sidewalk sale and I hope I didn't get sunburnt.


----------



## stv578 (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_ 
Ladies, I am prepping the labels for tomorrows swatches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Any comparisons I should make with what is available at the counter??_

 
The only one I'm wondering on is the olive green shade in the warm eyes palette and how it compares to sumptuous olive.  It's not imperative though, but if you can, thanks!


----------



## stv578 (Jun 21, 2008)

Alright ladies.  It's been an incredibly long day today and I'm on soccer mom duty in the morning.  (But please note, I do not currently, and never will own a mini-van, lol!)  So have yourselves a good night and I look forward to catching up tomorrow!

BTW, I am really looking forward to seeing Sanayhs back on here soon.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Alright ladies.  It's been an incredibly long day today and I'm on soccer mom duty in the morning.  (But please note, I do not currently, and never will own a mini-van, lol!)  So have yourselves a good night and I look forward to catching up tomorrow!

BTW, I am really looking forward to seeing Sanayhs back on here soon._

 
Good night stv578!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I can't wait to see sanayhs back soon as well.  I hope that her move is continuing to go well.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 21, 2008)

Krasevayadancer I can't believe that your insurance premium is $400!  Is that through your job?  I wish that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 worked magic on insurance as well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  BTW I can't wait to see your swatches tomorrow!


----------



## KikiB (Jun 21, 2008)

^If you are talking about Colour Forms, I know the Nordie's at Northgate has everything out for preorder. I might just go in early and swatch away tomorrow before work. Get a little Chipotle and eat on the lanai there, do some swatches, and then close.

Oh and amazing news-in most of the coats that I tried on today (many brands-Michael Michael Kors, Anne Klein, and a few others at the Nordie's Rack downtown) I now take a size small. I have NEVER been a size small in anything, unless it was way back when I was in the 6th grade. Next payday I'm getting the coolest jacket-it's a sunshine yellow Michael Michael Kors trench, it goes to mid-calf...so it could also be worn as a dress.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 21, 2008)

Down with insurance premiums, up with universal affordable healthcare that doesnt suck!!!!

Yay, so excited to go check out colour forms tomorrow!!!!! My boyfriend has begrudgingly agreed to let me use his hands for swatches too. Yay for feminine persuasion


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Down with insurance premiums, up with universal affordable healthcare that doesnt suck!!!!

Yay, so excited to go check out colour forms tomorrow!!!!! My boyfriend has begrudgingly agreed to let me use his hands for swatches too. Yay for feminine persuasion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Now that is a good boyfriend!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_^If you are talking about Colour Forms, I know the Nordie's at Northgate has everything out for preorder._

 
Nordstrom at Bel-Square called and said they had it all as well.   I am hoping that when I finally go I will not like anything.  I am sort of interested in Tea Time and the color form powders.


----------



## KikiB (Jun 21, 2008)

Because I got out a little early last night I was able to quickly glance at some of it. It is all gorgeous to look at...just the packaging and everything is so crisp. I'm thinking I will wait til later in the week though to go swatch only because I know it is going to be insane tomorrow, as are all Saturdays at MAC.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Yay, so excited to go check out colour forms tomorrow!!!!! My boyfriend has begrudgingly agreed to let me use his hands for swatches too. Yay for feminine persuasion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





  Now THAT i gotta see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He rocks for doing that!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Down with insurance premiums, up with universal affordable healthcare that doesnt suck!!!!

Yay, so excited to go check out colour forms tomorrow!!!!! My boyfriend has begrudgingly agreed to let me use his hands for swatches too. Yay for feminine persuasion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My husband would take a bullet for me, but let me swatch on his hand?!  He'd have to actually have _taken_ that bullet for me to do that, lol!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_ 
Oh and amazing news-in most of the coats that I tried on today (many brands-Michael Michael Kors, Anne Klein, and a few others at the Nordie's Rack downtown) I now take a size small. I have NEVER been a size small in anything, unless it was way back when I was in the 6th grade. Next payday I'm getting the coolest jacket-it's a sunshine yellow Michael Michael Kors trench, it goes to mid-calf...so it could also be worn as a dress._

 





 I love just about anything Michael Kors...shoes, sunglases ughh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The yellow trench sounds amazing


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 21, 2008)

So I went to my boring luncheon yesterday *gag* I spent 2 days giving myself a beautiful manicure & pedicure topped with OPI Japanese Rose Garden, a pretty white sundress with matching white leather wedge shoes, Perky Kate Spade little pink hand bag, spent too much time doin my makeup....get in the car (cause ya know hubbies are always ready early & just sit in the car wondering what the heck you're STILL doing)...we're almost at the place...& I look down to see that..OMG I forgot to shave my legs! HAHAHA Oh the HORROR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ack, what a pair of monkey legs!  We died laughing


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 21, 2008)

oy girl, i cannot imagine what I'd do if I had done that. Died and not gotten out of the car? prob. I hate my legs anyways so I'd prob not be wearing a dress anyways.

I'm sure you looked smashing at any rate!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 21, 2008)

After I got there, I was glad that I wore a sundress, cause they had part of it outside in full sun...uggh it was so hot. But, I guess that was good for me because most were wearing sunglasses - dark glasses = can't see hairy monkey legs.


----------



## stv578 (Jun 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_So I went to my boring luncheon yesterday *gag* I spent 2 days giving myself a beautiful manicure & pedicure topped with OPI Japanese Rose Garden, a pretty white sundress with matching white leather wedge shoes, Perky Kate Spade little pink hand bag, spent too much time doin my makeup....get in the car (cause ya know hubbies are always ready early & just sit in the car wondering what the heck you're STILL doing)...we're almost at the place...& I look down to see that..OMG I forgot to shave my legs! HAHAHA Oh the HORROR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ack, what a pair of monkey legs! We died laughing_

 





  That is something that I would do!  Seriously!!!  And if it's not the legs, it's the arm pits!  But the outfit sounds amazing, so I bet  nobody noticed a little hair on the legs!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh, the dreaded armpits...can they come up with something not painful that will just remove armpit hair uh, permanently :0

How was the soccer game?


----------



## stv578 (Jun 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Oh, the dreaded armpits...can they come up with something not painful that will just remove armpit hair uh, permanently :0

How was the soccer game?_

 
Ah, the soccer... well, it's always really cute since it's a group of 3 and 4 yr olds and they all just chase the ball!  But my little guy doesn't really seem that into it, and he starts day dreaming out on the field!  We're always yelling from the side line for him to ruuuunnnn!!!  It was also picture day, and when we tell our little guy to smile, he squishes his face and his eyes get all squinty and he basically looks like he's straining to get something out, if you follow me!  So, i don't think we even got a decent picture!  I don't think he's a very sporty kid, not yet anyway.  He's more the artsy type.  Seems he takes after his momma!  Now my daughter on the other hand, look out!


----------



## KikiB (Jun 21, 2008)

I am so self-conscious about my legs it is not funny, but if anything they're drier than hairier. I am having to apply lotion at least 3 times a day because it is horrendously humid right now. At least it's how I justify buying 10 or so bottles of lotion during one of our sales.

The yellow trench is truly drool-worthy. They also had a lighter yellow Anne Klein one, and both of the trenches came in other colours. My venerable winter jacket finally gave up the ghost this last year (I had it since I was 12...it lasted 8 years almost) so I need a new one. The other one I have is nice, but WAY too big. My mom made me get it in an X-Large...granted it was back when I was 15, and I was a good 30 pounds heavier than what I am now. But now it is so ridiculous it's not funny.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 21, 2008)

Lol, at the monkey legs!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Totally something I'd have done, too! I'm sooo bad about shaving my legs because a) I hate doing it - takes way too much time and b) I always get ingrown hairs no matter what I do. I've resorted to using Nair (since waxing is just too expensive, even for the home treatments and permanent hair removal is out of the question until I pay those school loans of) and Nair works pretty darn well. I'm fortunate enough to have fairly light colored hair anyway, so usually a couple days' growth doesn't really show, as long as my legs are well moisturized. Now much past that, it gets gross.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 21, 2008)

^^^me too, especially with the ingrowns - its the last thing i want to take time doing..geesh.

Does that Nads hair removal wax work?

I have one of those lil shavers that pulls the hair out by the root - which works great  & your legs stay hair free for much longer - but its soooo time consuming & doesn't get ALL the hairs. TOO painful for the underarms though..ouch


----------



## KikiB (Jun 21, 2008)

I shave, always have done it, and it's what I prefer. I am too much of a baby to get them waxed, I can barely tolerate getting my brows done! Plus I use a 3/1 (body wash, bubble bath, shampoo) as a shaving cream and it not only works amazingly to get a nice close shave but my legs are soft as silk afterwards.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_^^^me too, especially with the ingrowns - its the last thing i want to take time doing..geesh.

Does that Nads hair removal wax work?

I have one of those lil shavers that pulls the hair out by the root - which works great & your legs stay hair free for much longer - but its soooo time consuming & doesn't get ALL the hairs. TOO painful for the underarms though..ouch_

 
I don't know...I used the Bliss at home wax kit, but it's expensive ($40) and it takes pretty much one kit to do both full legs, so that's $40/month.  Plus, then there's waiting for the hair to grow out long enough to wax, which is long enough to be gross.  Nair is much, much more reasonably priced and can be used with minimal growth - and the bonus is I don't get ingrown hairs!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi girls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Has anyone here ever had their underarms waxed?  I am really interested in doing that because I can shave my underarms and then look like I have a 5 o'clock shadow minutes later.  I feel like I can never get a close shave on my underarms but I have heard that underarm waxing is extremely painful.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 21, 2008)

thanks coach! to hear someone feels the same about underarms. its like i shave in the shower but don't want anything that could possibly show pits b/c i feel there is hairs starting to poke out asap.

ive heard of ppl waxing but my god, i tried plucking just one or two hairs (to see how deep the roots are) and SHNIEKIES its long! (in my opinion!)

i just came to hang out with my bimbos, as i finished marking final exams today. ugh wow. i feel like perhaps i'm a tough marker, the average for the papers i marked hovers around 48.5%. ouch. *shrug* I wrote the prof an e-mail about my findings, it is accounting so its sometimes expected if some people REALLLY don't understand!

now to make my mac wishlist!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 21, 2008)

Ohhh...let us know what you put on your MAC wishlist.  I am curious to know what you all are interested in for the next few collections!


----------



## stv578 (Jun 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_thanks coach! to hear someone feels the same about underarms. its like i shave in the shower but don't want anything that could possibly show pits b/c i feel there is hairs starting to poke out asap.

ive heard of ppl waxing but my god, i tried plucking just one or two hairs (to see how deep the roots are) and SHNIEKIES its long! (in my opinion!)

i just came to hang out with my bimbos, as i finished marking final exams today. ugh wow. i feel like perhaps i'm a tough marker, the average for the papers i marked hovers around 48.5%. ouch. *shrug* I wrote the prof an e-mail about my findings, it is accounting so its sometimes expected if some people REALLLY don't understand!

now to make my mac wishlist!_

 
I think i did my pits once before my honeymoon, but i really can't recall if it was overly painful, so maybe no more than other areas (get my arms done every 2 months, don't find it that bad at all).  But i hear ya all about the pits!  I shave them and even if they feel smooth, they're still kinda dark, i just don't care anymore, especially if it's stinkin' hot out.  

Now for my MAC wishlist...

Here goes:

Colour Forms
Pop Circle
Warm Eyes
Circa plum pigment

Sonic Chic
Pleasantry
Gentle
Dainty

Electroflash
Fast Thrill
Mellow Mood (both B2M)

Starflash (All B2M)
Dreammaker
Mink + Sable
Lotusland
Sunset B

Maybe Orpheus eye kohl

Overrich
Vintage Gold
Heritage Rouge (sample)

Cult of Cherry
Spiced Chocolate quad

I've thought about these all long and hard and I think i can stick to this list from now till the end of the year!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm still hemming and hawing on what my max is, so the list is always changing. but if money was no object, SERIOUSLY  stv your list is so freaking similar if not identical to my first list. wow.  i really like the look of the coral lipstick in the lip palette. DREAMY! and circa plum (I'm thinking this is a forsure) but I have a few weeks to make the final list.

for me, sonic chic is my priority, I wanted to get Shy Beauty but they sold out after I placed the order. boo. but I think I will get 2. maybe 3 (MAX) mineral blushes. but I'm usually an eyes girl.

Seriously, I just got paid yesterday, and I'm on the search for a digital camera (my thing is I want one that point and clicks fast--I have two dogs who do spur-of-the-moment cute things that I couldn't catch with an HP camera I bought but then returned) and THEN I'm going to share with you all my crazy collection. 

Maybe then by seeing it all laid out instead of somewhat nicely stored, I can face the fact that my collection needs to cool. 

this has become more of a struggle lately, and ESPECIALLY in anticipation of the, what 10 collections that come out within two days of each other? (correction, i think its only 3)


----------



## stv578 (Jun 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_ 
Maybe then by seeing it all laid out instead of somewhat nicely stored, I can face the fact that my collection needs to cool. 

this has become more of a struggle lately, and ESPECIALLY in anticipation of the, what 10 collections that come out within two days of each other? (correction, i think its only 3)_

 
Lol! It sure feels like 10 collections coming out next week.  It's definitely going to be tough getting all of what I want simply because it's all coming out so soon after cool heat and all at once.  But with all the B2M stuff I'm getting later, it should balance out over time (one hopes!).

Unfortunately, i've tried taking inventory of my stash (my DH refers to my collection as my stash!), but even that hasn't slowed me down much.  It's that fear of missing out on something, such a silly fear really!  What will really happen if we don't get that one product that we're desperate to have in our collection anyway?!  

For me, I think the thing that will really slow me down is when we really start thinking about getting a new house.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 22, 2008)

So after seeing Adina's swatches and review (which were AMAZING BTW) I think that I am going to get Female Richmetal Highlighter and Play Around Pink color form powder and that is ALL.  I might also get samples of the pigments from a seller here on Specktra but none of them are unique enough to justify me getting a WHOLE jar.

As for Sonic Chic I think that I might get pleasantry, merrily, gleeful, and gentle.  And I MIGHT get one of the New View powders in Light.  

Am I right that it is just Color Forms, New View, and Sonic Chic coming out on July 10th?

Wow I really toned my list down quite a bit!  Plus I am REALLY hoping that they get some good stuff in at my local CCO.  With all of the talks of solar bits and dazzleglasses showing up at the CCO I want to spend some money on backups.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_So I went to my boring luncheon yesterday *gag* I spent 2 days giving myself a beautiful manicure & pedicure topped with OPI Japanese Rose Garden, a pretty white sundress with matching white leather wedge shoes, Perky Kate Spade little pink hand bag, spent too much time doin my makeup....get in the car (cause ya know hubbies are always ready early & just sit in the car wondering what the heck you're STILL doing)...we're almost at the place...& I look down to see that..OMG I forgot to shave my legs! HAHAHA Oh the HORROR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ack, what a pair of monkey legs!  We died laughing_

 
I don't know how many times I have not worn a skirt because i forgot to shave my legs. Pretty shameful actually! LOL

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_So after seeing Adina's swatches and review (which were AMAZING BTW) I think that I am going to get Female Richmetal Highlighter and Play Around Pink color form powder and that is ALL.  I might also get samples of the pigments from a seller here on Specktra but none of them are unique enough to justify me getting a WHOLE jar._

 

Yay! Wonder what all you ladies think about the collection now that I swatched it all?


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 22, 2008)

I think that overall it is a gorgeous collection.  But I think that it appeals more to the average Nordstrom Anniversary Sale shopper than us hardcore MAC addicts.  Which I think is totally fine.  I just think that for me personally that most of the products look dupable with other products I already have.  I think that most of my July MAC budget is going to go towards Sonic Chic.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 22, 2008)

BTW where is everyone tonight!?!  I miss Audrey, CantAffordMAC, Elegant-One, Susanne (who I know will be on later cause she is sleeping), Sanayhs, Kiki, clslvr6spd, and all of the others!


----------



## KikiB (Jun 22, 2008)

I had to close at work. It wasn't as bad as normal, but the worst part: waiting 20 minutes in the cold for my ride to get there...because my dad forgot I was closing! 

The insanity though was truly at the XXI Forever (the larger Forever 21 stores)...we're talking a 20+ minute wait for a fitting room and a good 10 or so to pay. We waited a long time to get it at our mall, but yikes. I only bought a waist-cincher belt and a short-sleeved blazer today but they have some good stuff.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_
Yay! Wonder what all you ladies think about the collection now that I swatched it all?_

 
Adina, I love your pics and swatches and I love this collection!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








I am so excited for the brush sets and the cool eyes palette now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and as I have loved the BPs from Barbie and Heatherette, I will love these Colour Form powders as well!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 22, 2008)

Bimbos, I feel better today!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 22, 2008)

awesome to hear Susanne! My meds have fully kicked in and i only experience some slight eye-swollenness but not bad watery like before.

thanks a million Adina for the review/swatches! I am only getting Circa Plum. I feel the palettes are dupeable eventually so I shall pass for now. 

Now like Coach said, I must I'm not sure if I want a whole jar or just a sample. 

But I'm pumped, here in Canada that only costs ~26 with tax. 
I know sonic chic, electroflash, starflash etc that will be a lot harder to choose.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Jun 22, 2008)

Hello there Sisters! Happy Summer Solstice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dazzleglass Bimbo here reporting in! Sorry I've been away again - it seems one cannot even miss an hours worth of this thread! I've gotten swept away by the "Cool Heat" Collection these days. Hoping all is well with one and all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_CantAffordMAC you look hot in your new avatar!_

 
I know - right?!? _Hating on her_ more 'n' more...mean it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Damn the fact that she's the sweetest thing since _Apple Pie!!!_ 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *babyjazy21* 

 
_I agree! We are like a MAC family! Sometimes i feel that people think im just crazy to be so obsessed with makeup but when i log on here i feel right at home!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well said!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_HAHAHA Oh the HORROR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ack, what a pair of monkey legs!_

 
Elegant..._this _is priceless! LOL!! I couldn't stop laughing...which made me wonder - no self respecting Bimbo thread would be complete without a good "Hairy Monkey Leg" anecdote! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Incidentally, does anyone know about the timing trick for leg shaving for a good shave when in the shower/bath. They say it's best to shave first thing or within the first 5 min of when you get in so that the hair follicle doesn't get too soft to cut. Thus, preventing ingrowns and allowing for a smoother result. Try to cut in the same direction that the hair grows in (although, I never follow this rule!). Always follow up with a great moisturizer. 

With respect to underarm waxing - There is a numbing creme called C-Triple-Caine 20/6/4% 120mg - it's the most potent topical numbing cream on the market, unfortunately, prescription only. I use this on my face when I'm doing major projects. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






You can also use TOPICAINE 4% - TOPICAL ANESTHETIC GEL: fast and effective skin numbing gel - this you can buy over the counter here's a link for it: www.TOPICAINE.com 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Ladies, I have to rant....

So I need to get a new learner's permit because my old one expired. I went to the dmv with the noblest of intentions with passport in hand. Waited in line for an hour only to find out when I was within 20 min of taking the written exam that I needed my social security card...

Total time wasted.... 2 hours

And my insurance premium is apparently going up another 100 dollars.


I am fuming..._

 
Um..._excuse me_...but, don't they _know _who you are??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do we need to send the proper documentation? We won't stand for it! 




Someone is going to find themselves _needing _to send out their resume before the day is out!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















This - I must admit - is a pain no _numbing creme_ can cure!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 22, 2008)

haha! elegant-one
i always have hairy legs.. mostly because im always wearing jeans i shave for special occassions when ill be wearing a dress or something


im getting my eyebrows waxed in 2 weeks... WILL IT HURT?! ive never been waxed before but because im going on holiday i dont wanna keep plucking every few days
and can i keep my makeup on?  like foundation wise


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 22, 2008)

eyebrows waxed? well whether you wear makeup or not, my waxer always cleans the spot with something on a cotton swab anyways--to make sure the wax adheres and pulls up the hairs. 

for me, it was a lot of mind over matter. i thought it was going to hurt but didn't as much as i thought. they're fast and good. i felt a slight pulling sensation so it stung a bit, but not as bad as when you pull a hair out of your head


----------



## KikiB (Jun 22, 2008)

To me getting my brows done hurt worse than getting my nostril pierced...I have a lot of nerves in that area. Since you normally pluck, I would say that you would not have a ton of issues. You'll find that the after-plucking can be worse than the waxing itself. Nonetheless, I have to do it every four weeks since my brow hair grows so fast. I've been getting them waxed for 9 months now and no signs of slowing growth. 

Awesome to hear that everybody is feeling better. Everybody else will hopefully be better within the next couple of weeks.

The hell that I had to go through to get my original learner's permit was bad. You have to have 5 sources of ID if you have never had state ID before...and it was hell trying to source them all. I think I used my high school yearbook, birth certificate, bank statement, one other paper document, and then my dad. Luckily after you have the first ID, you only need to take it when you renew. I'm just getting a straight-across ID card this time, because I know I won't be learning how to drive. I can't afford to without getting two more jobs-between car, insurance, and gas! I'll be spending the $81 a month on a bus pass for a long time to come.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 22, 2008)

hey kiki i feel your pain. i can't justify getting a car right now, as id be paying for the car itself, insurance, gas PLUS parking for my job (which is downtown) and that parking equals ~120 a month. so yeah like half of my money each month would go to transportation. whereas now, i can buy a bus pass for 71 and just suck it up on the bus. i hate the bus in summer when its plus 35*c but ill have to deal just to save money and pay for things. ugh.


----------



## stv578 (Jun 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Bimbos, I feel better today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_awesome to hear Susanne! My meds have fully kicked in and i only experience some slight eye-swollenness but not bad watery like before.
_

 
Glad you're both feeling better!  Nothing sucks worse than a cold when the weathers' nice out!

I'm not looking forward to the week ahead, it's going to be a very busy week with DH not around much of the time.  Good thing I can at least look forward to going to MAC to do my pre-order!


----------



## KikiB (Jun 22, 2008)

That's true...I'm debating whether or not to do my pre-order today or Wednesday. It all depends on whether or not my MAC girl is there. 

The other good news is that I finally got my debit! Whoohoo! It truly was the 5 business days like they had said.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 22, 2008)

Hallelujah! I bought my first digital camera and am happy with it and can't wait to learn how to use some of the features. And my task in the next week or so is I want to take pics of my collection (lol I think its only us beauty-crazies who look forward to sharing our stuff with the rest of us!)

so its a Kodak EasyShare Z1085 IS. Its a 10mp, HD. what i'm very pleased with is how its a great point-and-shoot right out of the box. i had bought an hp camera a couple years ago and wasn't happy how it took so long from the click of the button to taking the picture--and i want to take candid fast shots (i know now that this isn't a good company for cameras, and at staples they don't have any hp cameras anymore anyways at my local store)

































lol can you tell i'm excited?


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 22, 2008)

so.....i think its about time and i've finally had enough courage to change my avatar to one of really me. lol still nervous but i like seeing what everyone i'm chatting with looks like through your avatars and fotds so i thought i'd share.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 22, 2008)

^^Very pretty!!  Is that with your new camera?


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 22, 2008)

no, unfortunately not yet. lol i can point and shoot but its hard to take a pic of myself due to positioning (no flippable screen, i had taken that pic with my cell phone cam flipped down so i could see what it was taking). 

but thanks purrty! hows the studying going? ugh i have one class to finish to actually finish my b.comm and with full time work and the occasional marking of exams, plus wanting to have some "me" time, I'm finding it hard to focus! and i think the summer weather doesn't help at all! :S


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 22, 2008)

^^It's going OK, I studied pretty much all day yesterday and then went out with the girls last night.  Finally saw SATC (which was awesome!!) and then had sushi and a drink.  Pretty low-key, but I was out 'til 1:30 am, lol!  Did a little more studying today and now I'm just taking a break before doing more.  I've got a little over 5 weeks until the bar exam, but time sure is flying!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 22, 2008)

sushi, sounds yummy! i haven't gone in what seems like forever (its been just over a month i think. yikes, i miss it!!)

had you been watching satc the show? I've never seen the show, but hear the movie was great. i just don't want to go see a movie and be clued out!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 22, 2008)

Gigglegirl I love your new avatar!  You are so pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Since I know that there are a few cat lovers on here I thought I would share a pic of my cat Coach sunning himself today.  I also posted this in the say cheese forum but I thought you all would enjoy this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









I think that he is so handsome!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Bimbos, I feel better today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
YAY! Glad you are feeling better susanne!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_
 Um...excuse me...but, don't they know who you are??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do we need to send the proper documentation? We won't stand for it! 




Someone is going to find themselves needing to send out their resume before the day is out!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















This - I must admit - is a pain no numbing creme can cure! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Tameva, have I ever told you how awesome you are?! You always brighten up our little thread here :-D

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_ im getting my eyebrows waxed in 2 weeks... WILL IT HURT?! ive never been waxed before but because im going on holiday i dont wanna keep plucking every few days and can i keep my makeup on?  like foundation wise_

 
It isn't that bad, truth be told it will sting probably, and you will be red like a baboon's ass, but otherwise it is not that bad. I recommend no makeup however as it could seriously break you out. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_so.....i think its about time and i've finally had enough courage to change my avatar to one of really me. lol still nervous but i like seeing what everyone i'm chatting with looks like through your avatars and fotds so i thought i'd share._

 
You are so pretty! Yay for posting your pic!

Purrty- good luck on the bar. Wow, so exciting. What kind of law will you practice once you are done?


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 22, 2008)

gosh you guys rock. thanks!! 

lmao adina at the baboon's ass comment, definitely true though, i had some redness going on. but i find it doesn't last very long (within an hour or two it seems to chill out)
but i wouldn't go out waxing and then go out for a fancy dinner (thats just me, i don't want to draw attention to my waxed areas)


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 22, 2008)

Good luck purrtykitty on the bar!  We will be rooting for you and sending bimbo magic your way!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_sushi, sounds yummy! i haven't gone in what seems like forever (its been just over a month i think. yikes, i miss it!!)

had you been watching satc the show? I've never seen the show, but hear the movie was great. i just don't want to go see a movie and be clued out!_

 
Yeah, I watched all the episodes of SATC, but there's a nice little montage at the beginning that essentially gives a synopsis of the series so no one is left out.  The movie doesn't really reference anything from the show that the montage doesn't tell you, so if you see it you should be just fine.  But if you ever get a chance, definitely watch the series - it's great!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Purrty- good luck on the bar. Wow, so exciting. What kind of law will you practice once you are done?_

 
Thanks!  I'd love to do family law (all those juicy divorce details 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but right now, I'll take a job anywhere I can get it!  It's a pretty lean job market right now - everyone wants 3-5 years experience rather than straight out of school, so I can't afford to be choosy.  Fortunately I don't have to worry about my loans until December at the earliest and getting deferrals is really easy!


----------



## kobri (Jun 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Hi girls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Has anyone here ever had their underarms waxed? I am really interested in doing that because I can shave my underarms and then look like I have a 5 o'clock shadow minutes later. I feel like I can never get a close shave on my underarms but I have heard that underarm waxing is extremely painful._

 
It can be a very sensitive area to have waxed, but everyone is different and a lot of people find that after a few times they don't notice the pain much. Go to someone you are comfortable with. they should clean the area and apply powder so the wax doesn't stick to your skin too much and they should apply pressure to the area right afterwards to prevent the blood rushing to the surface too much/ease pain. Don't go the week before your period as that is when your hormones are racing around and it will be more painful, more likely to bleed a little. best to go a few days-a week after.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_It can be a very sensitive area to have waxed, but everyone is different and a lot of people find that after a few times they don't notice the pain much. Go to someone you are comfortable with. they should clean the area and apply powder so the wax doesn't stick to your skin too much and they should apply pressure to the area right afterwards to prevent the blood rushing to the surface too much/ease pain. Don't go the week before your period as that is when your hormones are racing around and it will be more painful, more likely to bleed a little. best to go a few days-a week after._

 
Thanks for the tips!  I have decided that I am going to get this done before I go to a wedding in September.  I am still a bit scared but I am pretty sure that the outcome will be well worth it.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_so.....i think its about time and i've finally had enough courage to change my avatar to one of really me. lol still nervous but i like seeing what everyone i'm chatting with looks like through your avatars and fotds so i thought i'd share._

 
Oh, you're so adorable! Glad you did this. It is nice to 'see' who we're chatting with.

Enjoy your new camera.


----------



## KikiB (Jun 23, 2008)

I still haven't even put an avatar up to begin with...but I'm fine without for now. I wouldn't do one of myself since I prefer looking at myself in the mirror rather than on a computer. 

The bad news is that I'm not sick, but I've absolutely busted up my elbow. Worst part is I do stock work at work, so I'm screwed.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_BTW where is everyone tonight!?! I miss Audrey, CantAffordMAC, Elegant-One, Susanne (who I know will be on later cause she is sleeping), Sanayhs, Kiki, clslvr6spd, and all of the others!_

 
Girl....I have been so so busy. And stressed. With work, people, life....ugh. Just....hectic. I have missed specktra so much. But I am on here a LOT. So maybe it was just what i needed to get out and enjoy some summer air for once. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have some time off this week so I should be on more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_ 


I know - right?!? Hating on her more 'n' more...mean it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Damn the fact that she's the sweetest thing since Apple Pie!!! 





_

 
Awww stop it! Thank you so much....ur such a sweetheart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Good luck purrtykitty on the bar! We will be rooting for you and sending bimbo magic your way! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Good luck purrtykitty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_so.....i think its about time and i've finally had enough courage to change my avatar to one of really me. lol still nervous but i like seeing what everyone i'm chatting with looks like through your avatars and fotds so i thought i'd share._

 
You are too cute. I was waiting for a picture of you


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 23, 2008)

Glad to see you back CantAffordMAC!  I guess that there is life outside of Specktra! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am on here way too much myself!


----------



## KikiB (Jun 23, 2008)

My life is work, work, work right now but tomorrow will be a bit of a breather. Phew! I am glad to have a little bit of time off so that I can work on really getting my room cleaned up a smidge. I HATE cleaning and it'll take a couple weeks to do it but once done, it'll just be minor upkeep and so forth. 

I cannot wait to get my VS Pink bedsheets though-only about a month to go and those babies are mine.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 23, 2008)

I still have not gotten to the B&BW sale!  I really want to go now that the wallflowers are buy 1 get 2 free.  The hardly ever have the moonlight path refills when I go though.  

KikiB with all the work you are going to have a really nice pay check!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 23, 2008)

Speaking of BBW, I've been 2 times in the past few weeks. Kiki, I still haven't found all the coconut stuff I'm looking for but oh well! Everyone beat me to it! I will name what I've collected in the past few trips:

*Pink Grapefruit lotion and body spray (small ones)
*Warming Coconut sugar scrub (it only gets wrm for like 2 seconds, and its way too gentle)
*So Aglow Tan enhancing shimmer oil spray
*Hold it Right there after sun tan extender lotion
*Midnight Pomegranate lotion
*Sheer Freesia lotion
*Peony lotion
*Night blooming Jasmine lotion
*Exotic Coconut (small size..they had TWO left)
*Rainkissed leaves spray and lotion (small size)
*Bar soap 
*Lavender shampoo (i think its shampoo, or lotion maybe?)

*All for..... $50! *Thats good, i think.

And I know you guys dont want me to go tanning, but it is really helping out my gross arms, and I love the color I'm getting. I plan on going no more than 3 times and that'll be it.


----------



## stv578 (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi everyone!  Dropping in for a quick hello then back to work for me!  I have 5 wks left till I start work, the kiddies are both in preschool and I've got a house with 4 years worth of clutter to attack!  (It's not that bad, but for a former "Monika"- from Friends, as DH and my brother call me, it's not great either, lol!)  So I'm glad to see everyone's feeling better, nice to see a pic of Gigglegirl, (you're so cute and nope, I don't have enough courage yet myself to put one up!) and Kiki, hope your elbow feels better fast!

Hopefully a few of you will be on here tonight to chat!  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 23, 2008)

Ladies, who is up for a bimbo chatroom on aim tonight??


----------



## KikiB (Jun 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I still have not gotten to the B&BW sale! I really want to go now that the wallflowers are buy 1 get 2 free. The hardly ever have the moonlight path refills when I go though. 

KikiB with all the work you are going to have a really nice pay check! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well I don't get paid a ton and I only worked about 24 hours last week, although this week it'll end up being more thanks to the tons of updates they are throwing on us!

I think the Moonlight Path refills are going to be out-of-stock for awhile in some areas however I know that we have some for sure at Northgate.

The thing that is really insane is that I've already bought enough at the Half-Yearly sale to fill up more Rubbermaid bins...in the last two days I bought:
Trials-Sheer Freesia lotion, Magnolia Blossom splash, Midnight Pomegranate lotion, Breathe Happiness lotion, Velvet Tuberose lotion
Sheer Freesia full-sized lotion (a return, automatically went in my hold pile)
2 Lavender Chamomile lotions
Lavender Chamomile body wash
Lemongrass Sage shower gel
Cool Citrus Basil shower gel
Green Tea/Cucumber lotion (the three I just listed were an online return)
CO Bigelow Cold/Flu bath soak
Melon Sorbet Scentport refills
Pink Grapefruit 4 ounce lotion
Wild Honeysuckle room spray
Wait A Minute 60-second nail polish drying drops (they went 75% off)
The pink keychain from Mum's day...it's a photo frame keychain.

I do have to agree about the Island Hot Spot...no scrubbing power whatsoever. I got 4 tubes of the Breathe warming scrubs and they are so much better.


----------



## KikiB (Jun 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Ladies, who is up for a bimbo chatroom on aim tonight??_

 
I possibly am, I work til at least 6:45 tonight though.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Ladies, who is up for a bimbo chatroom on aim tonight??_

 
Here it is already 9:15 PM - and here I am


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 23, 2008)

*tumbles in, boxes falling in her wake* I RETURN!

I finally have the internet set up FROM MY NEW PLACE! There will be no getting rid of me now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Seriously, though, I don't think anyone ever thought that would happen anyway!)

I'd totally be up for an aim chatroom tonight! If not, I'm sure I'll at least see Adina on anyway.  

My place is a total mess, but I finally got my critters moved over, and am absolutely delighted about it. I missed them SO MUCH. It's pretty hot and humid today, so they are both sacked out - Lilith across my computer chair and Danger in his cage. <33333

Every time I seem to make some progress with clearing space and emptying boxes, the boy shows up with more of his stuff. Right now, there is not a single room that is properly set up and clean. Aaaaagh! At least all of my furniture is in place, as is the bit of furniture the boy has brought over so far, and he doesn't have much more. I finally have a complete kitchen that I can use. 

I saw my grandmother and great grandmother last night, and dragged the boy along with (mwahahahahahaha). Also, I thought hell froze over because my mother finally said she's going to give me something I've been dying for for years - tea cups that my great aunt on my _father's_ side hand painted. My mother still has all of the family heirlooms and whatnot from my father's side, despite the fact that they split up ten years ago. I think I'm only getting the tea cups because they have no monetary value, only family/sentimental value. I'm absolutely delighted to get *something*, though, particularly since I take very, very strongly after my father's side of the family in all aspects. My nose is one of a very few things I got from my mom's side, ha! Which I'm grateful for, since my dad's nose is rather large... *grins*

So... yes. Chatter, chatter. 

I'm so happy to be _back_! *dances about*


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 23, 2008)

Yay for the move going well, Sanayhs!

I may pop in the Bimbo chat...depends on how much studying I can get done between now and then.  I'm still a bit behind, but I need a break, as my brain is turning to mush, lol!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 23, 2008)

If anyone is looking to find me on AIM... it should be pretty easy to guess my username there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HINT: My username is the same almost everywhere.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 23, 2008)

Also, apparently my kitty cat is rather terrified of my slinky (the classic metal type).


----------



## KikiB (Jun 23, 2008)

Our cats love Slinky toys...a little too much.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Jun 23, 2008)

*~*WOW!!! Why am I so late on this thread???? Lol I would *love* to be a dazzleglass bimbo (cuz I'm super addicted to Sugarrimmed & Bare Necessity!!)...I seriously love Specktra (& this thread)!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 *~*


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lipglass*Lover** 

 
_*~*WOW!!! Why am I so late on this thread???? Lol I would *love* to be a dazzleglass bimbo (cuz I'm super addicted to Sugarrimmed & Bare Necessity!!)...I seriously love Specktra (& this thread)!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *~*_

 
Hiiiiiiiiiiiii! Welcome!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lipglass*Lover** 

 
_*~*WOW!!! Why am I so late on this thread???? Lol I would *love* to be a dazzleglass bimbo (cuz I'm super addicted to Sugarrimmed & Bare Necessity!!)...I seriously love Specktra (& this thread)!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *~*_


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lipglass*Lover** 

 
_*~*WOW!!! Why am I so late on this thread???? Lol I would *love* to be a dazzleglass bimbo (cuz I'm super addicted to Sugarrimmed & Bare Necessity!!)...I seriously love Specktra (& this thread)!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *~*_

 





 Gosh, I thought you were already a part of our  glitter lovin club!





Bare Necessity for me:


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_
 Also, I thought hell froze over because my mother finally said she's going to give me something I've been dying for for years - tea cups that my great aunt on my father's side hand painted._

 
Glad to hear from you & that all seems well! Yay for the tea cups...I adore tea cups - they are so charming. And, the fact that they were hand-painted makes them all that more endearing.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 23, 2008)

Welcome back Sanayhs!  We missed you around here!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Welcome back Sanayhs!  We missed you around here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awww, thanks!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 23, 2008)

Who is on right now? lets do an aim bimbo chat!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm still at work so I can't.  I could tomorrow!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 23, 2008)

I should be poking around tomorrow night, too. Guess it's just you and me tonight, Adina.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 23, 2008)

yeah seriously, need to do a bimbo chat!! well i'm nahgiggles on aim if you want to add me! (i much prefer msn messenger but i don't think they have a chat function)


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 23, 2008)

Ladies, we have set up a chat. Im me on aim (pinkdance1) to be invited!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 23, 2008)

I don't have an AIM so I will sign up for one tomorrow and add you girls.  Hopefully we can all chat tomorrow when I don't have to be at work late!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 23, 2008)

yes, you seriously should! i want to chat with all my fellow bimbos (if we can be on around the same time!) 

audrey, elegant-one, kikib, purrty, rebecca (cantaffordmac).....do you all have aim?


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey guys - whenever you decide to chat, my username is purrtykitty81 so you can add me!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 23, 2008)

Bimbo chat going on, who else is in?!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 24, 2008)

I know I'm late...but ummmm my sn is Mixedbabyygirrl7 on aim.


----------



## KikiB (Jun 24, 2008)

I know that it's late for me too...I had to close at work AND take the bus home plus try and figure out what the hell is wrong with my Internet...my AIM is madametrista if anyone is interested. It was so nice when I got home from work because my mom had a Domino's pizza waiting for me...and I ate all but one slice.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also will have a hot fudge sundae later. I figure that I've skipped enough meals lately to where I need to indulge.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 24, 2008)

Bimbos, why can't I make good pictures of myself and my makeup?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I would love to share my looks with you - I love my purple-pink eye makeup today - but I have no idea how to adapt my pics that I can post them here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I must try it again!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 24, 2008)

Susanne, if you use photobucket.com to upload them, you can shrink them there and then post using the special link 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I believe it is called html images for message boards


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 24, 2008)

Susanne I had the worst time trying to get them on here without attaching them and I finally tried photobucket and it is soooo easy.  Like Krasevaydancer said just pick the picture size for message boards and it should work.  I can't wait to see some of your looks!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 24, 2008)

Ok seriously, I have been a bad bimbo!  I do read all of the posts here, I just need to start posting more!  I have been spending too much time on the color stories board, and it's gonna cost me alot of money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Nothing really new to report here.  Hubby is still job searching and trying to get us back home to PA. It's killing me.  I hate it here and want to go home SO bad.  I just gotta have faith I suppose.  It will all work out - it always does. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I should be cleaning the bathrooms right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I am looking for ANY reason not to.  Gotta figure out what's for dinner before DH gets home from the GOLF COURSE! He sucks doesn't he?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ok, better run... love you all! MWAH!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_  I just gotta have faith I suppose.  It will all work out - it always does._

 











......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Me too...blah...working...cleaning....cooking blah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I told Hubby that we're eating out tonight...I don't care where or what...i'm just NOT cookin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, I hate to sound like an artard, but what is AIM???? Did I miss that


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 24, 2008)

lol to the artard comment! Aim=aol instant messenger. You can dl it and use it for free. Just go to aim.com


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 24, 2008)

AIM = AOL Instant Messenger.  It so we can chat without having to post all these replies.  I think we may try another one tonight, but I'll have to get a monster load of studying done if I'm going to join in.  Hopefully it will be later like it was last night.

Edit:  You're quick, Adina...I was typing the same thing as you at the same time, lol!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 24, 2008)

Ack! I'm gonna try...but pretty busy getting some work done...& tuesdays are our movie night


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 24, 2008)

I'll be around tonight! I have tomorrow off work (just have an appointment with my doctor to check up on how I'm doing after my mental fiasco last week). So I can stay up laaaaate! 

I am SUCH a night person. I loathe mornings. 

Audrey, good to see you in here again. I'm sure things will work out, and you know you have the bimbo magic on your side! 

Hearts and cookies for everyone!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 24, 2008)

I just come back from a little party tonight, because tomorrow will be the last day before summer vacation. I have worn a purple-pink smokey eyes look and got many compliments for my makeup.
One girl asked me how I could blend and mix the colours so well - you all know my secret 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sometimes I think: Gosh, how can you spend so much money on makeup? But it is moments like this where I am proud of which results I can reach with MAC and the right techniques that make it worth it!!
Or I just have to take a look in the mirror after finishing a new look and I know what I save money for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good night, bimbos


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 24, 2008)

Susanne, that sounds soooo pretty! How nice that you got compliments on it as that always makes us feel good.  Aw, we do LOVE our MAC don't we.

Spending money on makeup...oh well, it's only money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm so excited, I just picked up California Dreamin lipstick!!!! ahhhh, it satisfies the pink love in me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Night Dear!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Susanne, that sounds soooo pretty! How nice that you got compliments on it as that always makes us feel good.  Aw, we do LOVE our MAC don't we.

Spending money on makeup...oh well, it's only money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm so excited, I just picked up California Dreamin lipstick!!!! ahhhh, it satisfies the pink love in me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Night Dear!_

 
California Dreamin'! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I still think it's utterly ridiculous of MAC to release a lipstick in one state of one bloody country, and it's not even as though MAC got its start in California. *shakes her head*

I'm sure it will look marvellous on you, though!

Also, a belated good night to Susanne!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_California Dreamin'! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I still think it's utterly ridiculous of MAC to release a lipstick in one state of one bloody country, and it's not even as though MAC got its start in California. *shakes her head*

I'm sure it will look marvellous on you, though!

Also, a belated good night to Susanne!_

 
And, why California???

Aw, thanks dear....its being shipped so I don't have it in my pink little hands yet


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 24, 2008)

Just popping in for a second to say hi and I am glad that Audrey is back!  I was worried she had given up on us since she is now a tendertone bimbo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hahaha! Just kidding!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 24, 2008)

I am home, and fed :nod: Who's up for a chat?


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 24, 2008)

OooooooMmmmmGgggg!  I just read a post on livejournal with details of the ENTIRE fall 2008 lineup.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Seriously, I nearly wet myself!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Just popping in for a second to say hi and I am glad that Audrey is back!  I was worried she had given up on us since she is now a tendertone bimbo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hahaha! Just kidding! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## stv578 (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_











......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Me too...blah...working...cleaning....cooking blah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I told Hubby that we're eating out tonight...I don't care where or what...i'm just NOT cookin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, I hate to sound like an artard, but what is AIM???? Did I miss that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL!  Glad you asked, because I felt the same way last night!  

Ladies, I'm back tonight.  It's been a helluva busy couple days with DH away.  He left me with 4 - 70L bags of soil since we're completely redoing our garden, and well, I'm 4'11" and about 90 lbs, lol!  Um yeah, it's a little heavy!!!  On top of which, my daughter's bday party is this weekend, so I gotta get things ready for that.  It's all a good kinda busy, but I think I'll need a walker by the time I'm finished the garden!

So i skimmed the posts, but Elegant-One, are you getting yourself a California Dreamin' lippie?!  

And Audrey, glad to see you back!  I'm hope DH finds a job sooner than later so you can be where you're happy.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 25, 2008)

Audrey I will send some bimbo magic your way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and also send some positive thoughts your way that everything goes well with your husbands job search!  

I am excited as my friend in San Diego was able to get me a California Dreamin' lipstick!  I can't wait to try it out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hi to all of the other bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have been having sort of a crummy day today so it is always nice to pop in here and see what you girls are doing.  This thread always lifts my spirits and for that I appreciate and love ya all!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 25, 2008)

Waking up and getting MAC news! I am really excited! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And three MSFs are coming back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: I want Petticoat and Gold Deposit.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 25, 2008)

So, that's it, bimbos!! The list of MAC collections in 2008 seems to be finished now


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_So, that's it, bimbos!! The list of MAC collections in 2008 seems to be finished now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
what about december collections?


----------



## Susanne (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_what about december collections?_

 
The December collection will be usually released here in January 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that's why I have left it out.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_So i skimmed the posts, but Elegant-One, are you getting yourself a California Dreamin' lippie?!  
_

 





 Yep!!! So excited I can't wait.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Man, you'll prolly be very exhausted by the time you're done with all of that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I had to do some gardening too along with a zillion other things. I don't know how you gals with children can find ANY time to be online. I know that with just the one we had, I would never have had time to be on here all the time. Let alone to cook, clean, work & then there's DH...


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 25, 2008)

Hehe, us bimbos are on page 69. I find that funny.

Carry on though. 

Coach, sorry to hear about your crummy day, I can def relate

STV- whew, that sounds like quite the task. Hope you managed it all well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Audrey, heres to hoping you get back up north!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_
I am excited as my friend in San Diego was able to get me a California Dreamin' lipstick!  I can't wait to try it out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hi to all of the other bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have been having sort of a crummy day today so it is always nice to pop in here and see what you girls are doing.  This thread always lifts my spirits and for that I appreciate and love ya all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awesome that you were able to get one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't wait to try it in 
person 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry you had a crummy day....hope it gets better...they always do somehow


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 25, 2008)

Skinfinishes! Huzzah! I just bought petticoat on here. Deeeeefinitely one I need a light hand with, or I look like a clown. Beautiful, though. *wriggles happily*

At this point, tis simply ridiculous what's coming out. I'd really rather more permanent stuff, because I hate falling in love with something that I can't get more of when I run out. Example: just today, I realised my tube of In 3D 3Dglass is nearly empty, and that made me very sad, as it is pretty much my all-time favourite lipgloss. I've got a bit more to go because I pulled the plastic thing out, but.... she's definitely getting empty. D:


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 25, 2008)

^^^Yep! Those (3D) are a fave of mine too!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 25, 2008)

All I'll be left with from the In 3D collection are some of the lipglass pencils (which I adore) and Racy 3Dglass (which is, of course, gorgeous over red lipsticks).


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 25, 2008)

okay, I assume there is at least one bimbo who feels like me. 

I was on last night, and I come on tonight and feel like I've missed so much! And instead of feeling excited about all these new collections, I'm (truth be told) a bit pissed at how overwhelmed i feel. Yeah I know I don't have to get anything I don't want to, but I like building my collection, and buying something new (often at least one piece per collection).

So some of the new items like the pearlglide liner pencils or whatever they are called--seriously interested (i saw you glam8 were also interested!). and new cremesheen lipstick formula.

but grrr. I feel like saying to hell with this and like sanayhs said, go with perm stuff.

well off to continue reading up on the new stuff, at any rate!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 25, 2008)

and...to add....I guess I'm a bit disappointed too, I finally got sumptuous olive (so freaking pretty!) but opened it today to use, and DANG it was light. and I used it on a base of just bare canvas paint and tried packing it on with my 239....not impressed. will need to play w. it a bit more. 

hmph...sorry miss negative here, party of one.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 25, 2008)

Gigglegirl I know exactly what you mean about all of the new collections.  It is just too much!  I am excited of course but I feel very overwhelmed.  I am glad that petticoat is finally coming back and it seems from reading the original post that they are going to make the mineralize blushes perm and some of the mineralize eye shadows so I am glad that I don't need to go hog wild in a few weeks when those come out.  I hope that they keep the MSFs perm.  It is getting to be a bit much though.  I hate to say that but there are a lot of collections to keep track of.  I swear that everyday I log on and there is some new collection to talk about.  

I will tell you all though that I had sweet dreams about MAC MSFs last night. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am so excited to see Petticoat back.  I love that damn MSF!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_okay, I assume there is at least one bimbo who feels like me. 

I was on last night, and I come on tonight and feel like I've missed so much! And instead of feeling excited about all these new collections, I'm (truth be told) a bit pissed at how overwhelmed i feel. Yeah I know I don't have to get anything I don't want to, but I like building my collection, and buying something new (often at least one piece per collection).

So some of the new items like the cream pearl liner pencils or whatever they are called--seriously interested (i saw you glam8 were also interested!). and new creamesheen lipstick formula.

but grrr. I feel like saying to hell with this and like sanayhs said, go with perm stuff.

well off to continue reading up on the new stuff, at any rate!_

 
You're not alone. I'm definitely getting annoyed. It's losing/lost much of its excitement, because there's always something new, something to scramble to buy, something to have instead of playing with what you _just bought_. And then, if you don't get everything you wanted, you feel like you've gotten _behind_. I know this is MAC's job, but sweet cheese. You don't want to overwhelm and burn out your customer's, you want to find the optimum level of output where supply and demand meet. THIS IS AN OVERSUPPLY OF LIMITED EDITION COLLECTIONS. CUT BACK, MAC, OR YOU WILL ACTUALLY START TO MAKE LESS MONEY. IT IS BASIC FRIGGIN' ECONOMICS, BITCHES!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Skinfinishes! Huzzah! I just bought petticoat on here. Deeeeefinitely one I need a light hand with, or I look like a clown. Beautiful, though. *wriggles happily*

At this point, tis simply ridiculous what's coming out. I'd really rather more permanent stuff, because I hate falling in love with something that I can't get more of when I run out. Example: just today, I realised my tube of In 3D 3Dglass is nearly empty, and that made me very sad, as it is pretty much my all-time favourite lipgloss. I've got a bit more to go because I pulled the plastic thing out, but.... she's definitely getting empty. D:_

 
Sanayhs I am pretty sure that they have In 3D at my local CCO.  I know that this is not the appropriate place to talk about this but would you like me to see if I can get one or two for you?


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 25, 2008)

exactly! if they spaced them out, I'd prob get more from a single collection and more in the long run (I don't do the $200 budget or anything, I usually buy what I'm interested in but do do more small buys that add up to a lot, but if there are a lot close together I know my spending will go wayyy down). Really maybe this is good for me. I'll be WAAAAYYYY more selective than I've been in the past, and will be definitely be cutting back. 

but I know I'll get through this! (we all will!) (and sanayhs I like your saying btw, SWEET CHEESE--I think I may just use that!)


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 25, 2008)

Too much speculation on the collections coming out waaay on down the line. HAHAHAHA. I'll focus on each collection as it comes out. Its waaaay too early to even be thinkin about all the new products.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 25, 2008)

I totally agree elegant-one!  Going through the color collection page today has been a TASK!  You have to scroll through about 20 sticky titles to get to the actual collections.  Now that we got all of this news yesterday I am totally over color forms & mineralize blushes and they haven't even come out yet!!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 25, 2008)

I'll get more excited once these collections get closer.  I've got too much on my plate right now to get super excited over stuff coming out in months.  It's great we get to know so far ahead of time, but I'm more interested in the details rather than the general picture.  OK, ladies...I have a headache, so I'm off to bed now.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 25, 2008)

purrtykitty feel better!


----------



## KikiB (Jun 25, 2008)

Guess who is back? My internet stopped working so we had to get a new modem, but I am finally back. My elbow, thankfully, is better. 

I come back to all the collection news though...Manish Arora will do me in. I must have EVERYTHING. Same on the MSF's.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Sanayhs I am pretty sure that they have In 3D at my local CCO.  I know that this is not the appropriate place to talk about this but would you like me to see if I can get one or two for you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I would dance the dance of excessive joy!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_but I know I'll get through this! (we all will!) (and sanayhs I like your saying btw, SWEET CHEESE--I think I may just use that!)_

 
Awesome! I've been using it for years.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I'll get more excited once these collections get closer.  I've got too much on my plate right now to get super excited over stuff coming out in months.  It's great we get to know so far ahead of time, but I'm more interested in the details rather than the general picture.  OK, ladies...I have a headache, so I'm off to bed now._

 
Feel better dear! I know all about the pounding headaches.

I think I have a.d.d when it comes to makeup. Colour forms, sonic chic, new view and electroflash who?

A dialogue with adina:
Q: So Adina, what are you most looking forward to this year?
A1- "I love colour forms, especially the...wow the sharp color from cult of cherry looks divine."
A2- "I certainly do love designer collaborations... awww look at the puppy
A2.1a- "MSFS make me happy"
A3- Soooo, is it time for red she said yet...

- Note: while these are not a direct quote, it is totally something i would say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do know i am thinking it!

See... I can't keep it straight


----------



## stv578 (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_





 Yep!!! So excited I can't wait.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Man, you'll prolly be very exhausted by the time you're done with all of that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I had to do some gardening too along with a zillion other things. I don't know how you gals with children can find ANY time to be online. I know that with just the one we had, I would never have had time to be on here all the time. Let alone to cook, clean, work & then there's DH...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks!  Exhausted is an understatement! I hear ya on getting time to do anything with the kids. Anything I do, they undo, and I mean immediately! With DH away this week, it's been unbelievable, even with the little one starting preschool for a couple of days! But I wouldn't trade it for anything in the world, because they really are my life!  

Yay for California Dreamin'!  I have a feeling it's going to be gorgeous!  Let us know how you like it.
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_ 
STV- whew, that sounds like quite the task. Hope you managed it all well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
Thanks!  Not sure if I managed it well, but i managed!  

So the garden is done!  But I'm not sure how well I'll be able to move tomorrow, lol!  Unfortuantely, half the garden ended up in the house with the mess the kids made!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_You're not alone. I'm definitely getting annoyed. It's losing/lost much of its excitement, because there's always something new, something to scramble to buy, something to have instead of playing with what you just bought. And then, if you don't get everything you wanted, you feel like you've gotten behind. I know this is MAC's job, but sweet cheese. You don't want to overwhelm and burn out your customer's, you want to find the optimum level of output where supply and demand meet. THIS IS AN OVERSUPPLY OF LIMITED EDITION COLLECTIONS. CUT BACK, MAC, OR YOU WILL ACTUALLY START TO MAKE LESS MONEY. IT IS BASIC FRIGGIN' ECONOMICS, BITCHES!_

 
Very well said!  The fact that we're over a collection before it actually launches as Coach mentioned is a good indication of the overkill


----------



## KikiB (Jun 26, 2008)

I have to agree because I'm already over half the stuff that's coming out in July, I was over Neo Sci-Fi as soon as it launched...


----------



## stv578 (Jun 26, 2008)

Ya, Neo Sci Fi wasn't all that exciting for me either.  However, I will say this, as far as neutrals go, more specifically browns, it was a very good collection in that the shades were all just right, for me anyway!  Time & Space was the perfect slightly bronze-y brown, Femme-fi the perfect my lid but better shade and magnetic fields, an amazing outer v shade.  It's one of those collections that I'm glad I got, but probably won't reach for all that often.  Cool Heat on the other hand is still going strong on my bathroom counter!


----------



## KikiB (Jun 26, 2008)

I didn't get any of the shadows from NSF because I have an Evening Aura dupe, I got Solar White, Expensive Pink is perm, and I don't really do neutrals. I might get them if they make their way to the CCO, but it's nothing that I can't live without.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 26, 2008)

This is totally off topic.....

Adina when you went to Nordstroms last week did you check out the new CHANEL Nordstrom Exclusive polish?  I am dying to know what it looks like on and if it is worth getting.  I think I will anyways but I thought I would check with you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am trying to stay away from Nordstrom!


----------



## KikiB (Jun 26, 2008)

Oooh there's an exclusive polish? I love Chanel!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 26, 2008)

Me too!  It is called Rose Tourbillion and it looks like a metallic gold rose color.  I really love Chanel but their polishes are my weakness!


----------



## KikiB (Jun 26, 2008)

^Actually if you go to the Nordie's website, you can see the items that you can preorder. I don't need anything else, I just need my MAC...however that Dior Gaucho palette is gorgeous. I'm not about to drop $55 on a palette just because it looks like a purse though...I wouldn't even drop $40 on a palette unless it was all Veluxe Pearls, a fun-packaged limited edition with at least 6 products, or it was covered in crystals.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_This is totally off topic.....

Adina when you went to Nordstroms last week did you check out the new CHANEL Nordstrom Exclusive polish? I am dying to know what it looks like on and if it is worth getting. I think I will anyways but I thought I would check with you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am trying to stay away from Nordstrom!_

 
Uh-oh, there's a Chanel polish, too?!  I saw the Dior one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I'll probably be adding the Chanel to my basket, too!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 26, 2008)

Bimbos, it is a rumour that we will get Cool Heat, Electroflash and Sonic Chic here next week... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If this is true I will be in MAC heaven!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 26, 2008)

Coach, it is so funny that you ask. The chanel counter is literally right next to the mac counter. unfortunately, all they had out for the nordies exclusive were the illuminating powder, the lip palette, and 2 glossimers. So nail polish in sight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also asked about the fall collection, the woman told me end of july but I will check in again and let you know. I want my golds!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_This is totally off topic.....

Adina when you went to Nordstroms last week did you check out the new CHANEL Nordstrom Exclusive polish?  I am dying to know what it looks like on and if it is worth getting.  I think I will anyways but I thought I would check with you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am trying to stay away from Nordstrom!_


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 26, 2008)

Bimbos, I had to go to Kohl's to get a couple things and I swung by the Flirt! Cosmetics area (which I believe is made in the same place as MAC) and they have 4 Tendertone-like balms (seriously one is a dupe for Honey Bare).  They're tropical smelling, but look really nice so I picked the Honey Bare dupe up - on sale for $8.00!!  PLUS, they've got the 188 dupe there as well - on sale for $5.60!!  I nabbed 2 of those plus a blending brush (also on sale for $5.60!).  I think everything Flirt! is 20% off right now, so I just thought I'd pass along the great news!  I will probably go back and get a few more things when I have time.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 26, 2008)

It is the first day of my summer vacations today (until August 11th 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and I am cleaning up my storage. 
I need space for the new collections (Cool Heat, Electroflash, Sonic Chic and Colour Forms) and I have thrown away all my old non MAC stuff which I don't use anymore! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 new collections! I will give you a good home


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Bimbos, I had to go to Kohl's to get a couple things and I swung by the Flirt! Cosmetics area (which I believe is made in the same place as MAC) and they have 4 Tendertone-like balms (seriously one is a dupe for Honey Bare).  They're tropical smelling, but look really nice so I picked the Honey Bare dupe up - on sale for $8.00!!_

 
*~*I saw those lip balms online, but I couldn't decide if I wanted one...How are they??? Are they similar to the Tendertones (lasting power, thickness)?? Or are they passable???*~*


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_It is the first day of my summer vacations today (until August 11th 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and I am cleaning up my storage. 
I need space for the new collections (Cool Heat, Electroflash, Sonic Chic and Colour Forms) and I have thrown away all my old non MAC stuff which I don't use anymore! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 new collections! I will give you a good home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OH, Susanne....You look so Beautiful in your picture!!!!! Awesome to see you in person 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And, you have the prettiest eyes & cheekbones!!!

YAY for vacation


----------



## Susanne (Jun 26, 2008)

Bimbos, I tried photobucket.com. It works! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Check my public profile to see my new pic


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 26, 2008)

Grrr, did my last post not go through. AHEM

Susanne, you are GORGEOUS!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lipglass*Lover** 

 
_*~*I saw those lip balms online, but I couldn't decide if I wanted one...How are they??? Are they similar to the Tendertones (lasting power, thickness)?? Or are they passable???*~*_

 
Texture is quite similar to Tendertones (just not as sticky) and they seem to last pretty well.  I will warn that these have a strong tropical scent (reminiscent of fruit punch), but otherwise they're a bargain.  The only one I wanted was Just Peachy (which is the dupe for Honey Bare).

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Bimbos, I tried photobucket.com. It works! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Check my public profile to see my new pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You're gorgeous, Susanne!!


----------



## Luceuk (Jun 26, 2008)

Susanne you are gorgeous! I love your makeup in that photo. 

I don't have any dazzleglasses but will be buying some next week but I don't know which ones to get I'm thinking Glamour OD and another one, I was going to get Steppin Out but it's now sold out on the UK website 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can anyone recommend me one? I'm NC20.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_
I don't have any dazzleglasses but will be buying some next week but I don't know which ones to get I'm thinking Glamour OD and another one, I was going to get Steppin Out but it's now sold out on the UK website 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can anyone recommend me one? I'm NC20._

 
I love Ms Fizz, Like Venus, Glamour O.D. and Love Alert next to Steppin' Out.


----------



## stv578 (Jun 26, 2008)

For some reason, I am unable to do multiple quotes in my response 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Susanne, you are incredibly pretty!  I find that sometimes I picture people a certain way when reading their posts, and then they end up looking completely different!  For some reason I kept picturing you with darker hair, even though your signature does say you're blond!  Anyway, gorgeous!

LuceUK, I'm NC25 and my two favourites are Sugarrimmed and Baby Sparks.  Steppin' Out is also very pretty, so maybe you can grab that if it becomes permanent.

Anyway, I'm off to have a nap!  Yep, 3 days of gardening and I'm just exhausted and miss my DH so much.  This is the longest we've been apart, I know... it's corny but we spend a lot of time together, even if it's sitting side by side on our respective laptops!


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 26, 2008)

I need help wearing Comet Blue lol What do u wear with yours? Like what blush/shadow can u wear with blue-ish lips? Or what lipsticks does it look hot over?

Fill me in Dazzleglass Bimbos!!!!


----------



## hooxxknew (Jun 26, 2008)

<3 baby sparks


----------



## KikiB (Jun 26, 2008)

Good afternoon fellow Bimbos...

So my goal today was to either get down to the beach, or to just rest. Sadly it's cloudy out, so no beach today. I could have gone tomorrow but they are making me go in at 2 and not 6. At least I get paid more that way...

As far as good first ones go, I love Ms. Fizz, Funtabulous, Date Night, and Pleasure Principle.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 26, 2008)

Comet blue is awesome over hot pink or red lipstick. Obv you wouldnt want to overdue the rest of the face


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Bimbos, I tried photobucket.com. It works! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Check my public profile to see my new pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Susanne, don't take this the wrong way...but was your ex-boyfriend blind, or just incredibly stupid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 *tongue firmly implanted in cheek* - ah, you don't even have to answer


----------



## Susanne (Jun 26, 2008)

I guess I will post my looks now more often 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was a bit "shy" I think. (Why BTW?)


----------



## Susanne (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Susanne, don't take this the wrong way...but was your ex-boyfriend blind, or just incredibly stupid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 *tongue firmly implanted in cheek* - ah, you don't even have to answer
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 26, 2008)

Hiiiii everyone! 

In response to the last page and a bit of posts: hurray pretty things and pictures (which are also pretty!)!

I need to go eat something now. I just woke up after coming home from work and passing out for a couple of hours. Wooooo! Sleep is awesome.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 26, 2008)

Susanne your I love your new avatar!  You are gorgeous!

Hi girls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Happy Monday!


----------



## KikiB (Jun 26, 2008)

Monday?!?

OK good, I did not sleep away my entire weekend.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Susanne your I love your new avatar!  You are gorgeous!

Hi girls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Happy Monday!_

 
OH MY GOD!  Did I really just call Thursday Monday!?!?!  Can you all tell how freaking tired I am!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I feel so stupid!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I swear that I am not drunk or high!  With school and work I don't know what day it is anymore!!


----------



## KikiB (Jun 26, 2008)

Well working retail we never truly have weekends-I don't remember the last time I had a Saturday off and I haven't had a Sunday off in almost two months.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Well working retail we never truly have weekends-I don't remember the last time I had a Saturday off and I haven't had a Sunday off in almost two months._

 
I had the last two days off from work so today feels like a Monday!  I totally feel you on the retail hours.  I don't really miss that part of it.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_OH MY GOD!  Did I really just call Thursday Monday!?!?!  Can you all tell how freaking tired I am!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I feel so stupid!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I swear that I am not drunk or high!  With school and work I don't know what day it is anymore!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 








 Seriously, I read that like 3 times...looked at my calendar & read it again...thinkin 'hmmm, did I miss something?' (which is always likely) & then read it again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ah, thanks for the laugh


----------



## nunu (Jun 26, 2008)

Hello fellow bimbos how are ya??

Susanne you look gorgeous on your avatar and fotd!!

MAC is seriously killing me with all these collections, i don't even know where to start looking! I guess i'll just check each collection out as it comes....we don't even have cool heat yet!!  aaarrrggghhh


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 26, 2008)

yay Susanne for posting your pic in your avatar! You are gorgeous!!!

wow I'm still trying to filter/read whats all coming up. 

Since I think my collection is good enough size wise, I think I'm going to buy only new stuff (ie new le formulas or l/s, e/s, e/l). yep. that's my goal! lol let's see how it works for me.


----------



## nunu (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_yay Susanne for posting your pic in your avatar! You are gorgeous!!!

wow I'm still trying to filter/read whats all coming up. 

Since I think my collection is good enough size wise, I think I'm going to buy only new stuff (ie new le formulas or l/s, e/s, e/l). yep. that's my goal! lol *let's see how it works for me*._

 
I always say that but i have never stuck to it..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Girl you look gorgeous in your avater pic!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_ Since I think my collection is good enough size wise, I think I'm going to buy only new stuff (ie new le formulas or l/s, e/s, e/l). yep. that's my goal! lol let's see how it works for me._

 
That sounds like a goal I should stick to as well!  At this point I feel like I am on information overload.  I going to try and take it one collection at a time.  Right now I am just going to focus on Sonic Chic.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Hello fellow bimbos how are ya??

Susanne you look gorgeous on your avatar and fotd!!

MAC is seriously killing me with all these collections, i don't even know where to start looking! I guess i'll just check each collection out as it comes....we don't even have cool heat yet!!  aaarrrggghhh_

 
Hi nunu,  You guys don't even have Cool Heat yet?  One good thing, you will have plenty of color swatches & descriptions to help decide. Are you getting the Sonic Chic & a few others early...I was thinking I read that?

The whole collection thing is serious makeup saturation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh, who was that in the last avatar picture that you had up? I really loved the makeup color/look in it


----------



## nunu (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Hi nunu, You guys don't even have Cool Heat yet? One good thing, you will have plenty of color swatches & descriptions to help decide. Are you getting the Sonic Chic & a few others early...I was thinking I read that?

The whole collection thing is serious makeup saturation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh, who was that in the last avatar picture that you had up? I really loved the makeup color/look in it_

 
Hiii (waving excitingly)

The last one i had was of an arabic (lebanese particularly) singer, yep i LOVED the make up too! 
I guess we are getting cool heat next Thursday. I have not been reading the color collection threads recently because i am just sooooooo overwhelmed with all the collections that are coming out that i have lost count of how many collections are being released and when they are going to be released! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish they would just stop releasing collections every single month...I want to buy shoes!! LOL


----------



## KikiB (Jun 26, 2008)

I know, it is just insanity. I'm being very, VERY careful...Sonic Chic is something I will skip because of the MSF's. Electroflash I might skip as well since the swatches are looking less and less appealing. I might get one or two. I preordered my Colour Forms and will stick to my order. I will have to cut my Starflash wishlist down because I'm looking at seeing my hours drop big-time...which stinks, but thankfully Starflash is just Kohl Powers and shadows. Once we see pics of everything it will make it either easier or harder for me to decide.


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 26, 2008)

i havent been reading the collection threads either! i honestly have no $$$ left lol i cant go broke buying makeup, thats horrible lol! i wasnt expecting sooo many at once. i cant keep up. so many of the shades are close dupes 4 older ones too.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Hiii (waving excitingly)

The last one i had was of an arabic (lebanese particularly) singer, yep i LOVED the make up too! 

 I wish they would just stop releasing collections every single month...I want to buy shoes!! LOL_

 
What is her name? Is there any online reference as to what makeup she uses?
I thought the eye & lip colors were stunning.

Shoes...


----------



## nunu (Jun 26, 2008)

her name is Nawal Al Zoghbi, here is a link to the picture i had on my avatar, i just image gooled her name
http://manager.albawaba.com/img/new_...file_6f9c8.jpg

sorry i don't know what make up she's wearing and i've googled it but couldn't find anything.

If you love smokey eyes image google elissa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 she's my current avatar.


----------



## KikiB (Jun 26, 2008)

No shoes for me for awhile...I have enough! But I always need more skirts and clothes and dresses. I never have enough especially since laundry is SUCH a chore.


----------



## nunu (Jun 26, 2008)

I hear you Kiki!!

I think my sister and my friends are getting bored of me only shopping at MAC and no where else (clothes, accesories or shoes)


----------



## stacylynne (Jun 26, 2008)

I love glitter also. I guess I'm a bimbo also.

Guess what???

We are all so glamourous, that we piss GLITTER!!!


----------



## KikiB (Jun 26, 2008)

People actually joke that I bleed glitter with the amount of glitter that I wear!


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 26, 2008)

u know what, im so saving up for some new shoes now! fck the eyeshadow for a month haha that is so true, i havent been thinking that i shop all my $$$ at MAC.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 26, 2008)

Hey girls!! I have been MIA for a little bit. I missed you all! 

Susanne you are gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, I got a new fish! It is a dwarf flame angel! I love him (not as much as my puffer though, lol!) He wasn't that cheap either, a whole $58! here is a picture...


----------



## KikiB (Jun 26, 2008)

Awww your fish is so cute!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 26, 2008)

wow what a pricey fish!

but dang, he looks fricking amazing!!!


----------



## nunu (Jun 26, 2008)

Cute fish!! we missed you


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 26, 2008)

What a cutie that fish is!!!  Have we seen a picture of your puffer yet?  I bet those fish are so entertaining!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_her name is Nawal Al Zoghbi, here is a link to the picture i had on my avatar, i just image gooled her name
http://manager.albawaba.com/img/new_...file_6f9c8.jpg

sorry i don't know what make up she's wearing and i've googled it but couldn't find anything.

If you love smokey eyes image google elissa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 she's my current
 avatar._

 
You're right nunu! I can't tell you how many pages that I scrolled through trying to find anything about her makeup - nothing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I saw the makeup artists name, but nothing about the makeup itself. I'll keep looking though. I saw where she has made some trips here to the USA - thats awesome.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 26, 2008)

LOL, coach you made my night with you typing monday!

Hey nunu! Welcome back! Where is audrey? She is too busy enabling others in the collections thread.

Hey, Im the one who scouts new collections, i need a new title to put in my signature hehehe.

And nobody has given me ideas for a new segment this weekend


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Hey girls!! I have been MIA for a little bit. I missed you all! 

Susanne you are gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Oh, I got a new fish! It is a dwarf flame angel! I love him (not as much as my puffer though, lol!) He wasn't that cheap either, a whole $58! here is a picture...


_

 
PRETTY! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I looove the colours of the fishie. *pets*


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 26, 2008)

Hey, it feels like Monday to me, too! I had yesterday off and headed back to work today. I don't have a day off again until Tuesday (Canada day!) when I get to go hang out with the extended family... hahaha. Should be a time?


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_LOL, coach you made my night with you typing monday!  And nobody has given me ideas for a new segment this weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My brain is on overload because of school, work, and all of the new MAC collections!  I am suprised that I still remember my name at this point.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Does it have to be MAC that you do the segments on?  Maybe a fun one would be on all of the Nordstrom exclusive collections for the Anniversary Sale or other upcoming makeup collection from brands besides MAC.  I'll keep thinking of other ideas!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_What a cutie that fish is!!!  Have we seen a picture of your puffer yet?  I bet those fish are so entertaining!_

 
Thanks ladies!!

Not a good one, but here - 



He is the best!! I love my little Scooter. I haven't been able to get good pictures of my Clowns, oh well...I haven't figured out a name for the Flame, What do you girls think?

I also updated my collection thread if you guys want to look...


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 26, 2008)

Duh name your new fish MAC!  Hahaha!  Just kidding!  That puffer is adorable!  Scooter is a cute name for him!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Duh name your new fish MAC!  Hahaha!  Just kidding!  That puffer is adorable!  Scooter is a cute name for him!_

 





I probably should....

He scoots around, so I thought it would be appropriate!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & I don't know why my hubby named the clowns Bob & Larry...I think he is a little


----------



## stv578 (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_





I probably should....

He scoots around, so I thought it would be appropriate!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & I don't know why my hubby named the clowns Bob & Larry...I think he is a little 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That just sounds like what a guy would name fish!  They're awesome, seriously!  I know the salt water fishies can get pricey, but they are so much more vibrant and pretty than the fresh water types.  If I were to do it again, i'd definitely go with the salt water tank.  With his colouring, he kind of looks like Tigger (sorry, but we watch a lot of Winnie the Pooh around here, it's the first thing that popped into my head!)


----------



## KikiB (Jun 26, 2008)

I feel so guilty today because I dod not put on a single stitch of makeup, aside from lip gloss. Figured if I did, I would be tempted to go out and then spend money somehow, which is something I am definitely trying to avoid doing so that my money can be conserved. 

I definitely think that is a good segment idea though-reporting on what the stores are doing. The Nordie's Anniversary sale is the biggest one but obviously there are other things. Plus many lines will be releasing their fall collections very soon.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 26, 2008)

Hello fellow Bimbos! Just checking in to see what's up on the Bimbo-front, lol! You guys just make me laugh...thank goodness it's not Monday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just wanted to share a fabulous find - Essie Neon Polishes!! They come in hot pink, yellow, orange and purple (which really looks more hot plum). Here's me in the hot pink called Short Shorts:






So far I've only got the pink one, but I really want the purple one, too.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Anyway...back to the doldrums of studying.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Catch you later, Bimbos!


----------



## KikiB (Jun 26, 2008)

^I want to get those, but I need more nail polish like I need a hole in the head...nonetheless I will be getting a couple of different yellow and orange-y polishes before too much longer since tanning season will be here shortly.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Hello fellow Bimbos! Just checking in to see what's up on the Bimbo-front, lol! You guys just make me laugh...thank goodness it's not Monday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just wanted to share a fabulous find - Essie Neon Polishes!! They come in hot pink, yellow, orange and purple (which really looks more hot plum). Here's me in the hot pink called Short Shorts:






So far I've only got the pink one, but I really want the purple one, too.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Anyway...back to the doldrums of studying.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Catch you later, Bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Pretty!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_^I want to get those, but I need more nail polish like I need a hole in the head...nonetheless I will be getting a couple of different yellow and orange-y polishes before too much longer since tanning season will be here shortly._

 
Tanning...? I do not understand this concept!


----------



## stv578 (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Hello fellow Bimbos! Just checking in to see what's up on the Bimbo-front, lol! You guys just make me laugh...thank goodness it's not Monday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just wanted to share a fabulous find - Essie Neon Polishes!! They come in hot pink, yellow, orange and purple (which really looks more hot plum). Here's me in the hot pink called Short Shorts:






So far I've only got the pink one, but I really want the purple one, too.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway...back to the doldrums of studying.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Catch you later, Bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wow, love the rings!  DH did well!


----------



## KikiB (Jun 26, 2008)

Hah when it gets sunny and warmer and I don't have to work, I bus it down to the beach. It's only about a 15 minute ride from my house and I go down, get some colour on my pale skin, and then come back home reeking of tanning oil. I love it though because I stockpile colour-I tan and let the tan build, and then the tan will last for several months. I would totally go tomorrow...but they called me in to work at 2. Ditto on Saturday, and Sunday they want me to call in at 1. At least Monday should be nice.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_That just sounds like what a guy would name fish!  They're awesome, seriously!  I know the salt water fishies can get pricey, but they are so much more vibrant and pretty than the fresh water types.  If I were to do it again, i'd definitely go with the salt water tank.  With his colouring, he kind of looks like Tigger (sorry, but we watch a lot of Winnie the Pooh around here, it's the first thing that popped into my head!)_

 
I love how vibrant salt water fish are! The 4 fish we have gotten have TONS of personality. They beg like dogs for food now, lol!

I really like that name! I will def. keep that in mind! Thanks


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 27, 2008)

Purrtykitty I have been eyeing that polish and thank you so much for posting a pic!  Now I know for sure I want that polish!  Your ring is gorgeous BTW and good luck studying!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 27, 2008)

double post


----------



## Susanne (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Hi nunu,  You guys don't even have Cool Heat yet?  One good thing, you will have plenty of color swatches & descriptions to help decide. Are you getting the Sonic Chic & a few others early...I was thinking I read that?
_

 
Yep, it is a rumour we will get Cool Heat, Electroflash and Sonic Chic all together next week! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 If this is true I will be broken... I am VERY excited already! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Now that I can post pics here I will share my haul with you... Probably the biggest haul ever on one day...

I still want

6 e/s from Cool Heat
3 e/s and 2 l/g from Electroflash
3 blushes and the 181 from Sonic Chic 






  I hope no one will see me if I leave the counter! This is already a bit shameless, I think...


----------



## KikiB (Jun 27, 2008)

At this point I've said nay to Sonic Chic and maybe one shadow from Electroflash. It is going to be absolutely insane come the 18th of July...I preordered stuff AND there's a few other things I might get between MAC and other brands. Nordstrom has a brand new St. John perfume that sounds so delish-tangerine and freesia? Sold.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh, I just realized that we had C Shock, Flashtronic and Rushmetal last July here... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have survived those three collections in one month, so I will now, too


----------



## KikiB (Jun 27, 2008)

As long as I get through while still holding onto my wallet, I am good-but there's a mall reopening in the area with a MAC store so I am screwed.


----------



## stv578 (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Yep, it is a rumour we will get Cool Heat, Electroflash and Sonic Chic all together next week! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 If this is true I will be broken... I am VERY excited already! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Now that I can post pics here I will share my haul with you... Probably the biggest haul ever on one day...

I still want

6 e/s from Cool Heat
3 e/s and 2 l/g from Electroflash
3 blushes and the 181 from Sonic Chic 






 I hope no one will see me if I leave the counter! This is already a bit shameless, I think..._

 
Don't you worry about that!  Have fun getting all your new stuff!  Seriously, Cool Heat is a great collection and will go very well with your recently acquired Plumage!  Happy hauling!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_OH MY GOD! Did I really just call Thursday Monday!?!?! Can you all tell how freaking tired I am! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I feel so stupid!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I swear that I am not drunk or high! With school and work I don't know what day it is anymore!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh my God, that is too funny! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had Tues and Wed off as well. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_ 
I wish they would just stop releasing collections every single month...I want to buy shoes!! LOL_

 
I know, right. I dont buy other stuff so I can afford MAC. Its getting ridiculous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I hear you Kiki!!

I think my sister and my friends are getting bored of me only shopping at MAC and no where else (clothes, accesories or shoes)_

 
I do the same thing, ugh. Thats the only store I really go to in the mall.

clslvr6spd-your fishies are so cute!

Susanne-wow...your are so gorgeous. Its nice to put a face with a name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I almost got all the way through this thread last night but I was so tired. I dunno what has been going on with me lately 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had to just log off and go to bed....I think working+going out a lot+little bit of sleep+Collection Forum is wearing me OUT!! I can't wait til Glam Soup so you guys can get my undivided attention


----------



## KikiB (Jun 27, 2008)

I was so bored that I took some crappy pics of my collection...ended up staying up til almost 3 AM but eh, who cares. Too bad I'm working full days each of the next three days, it's supposed to hit 90 on Sunday. And I'm irritable as hell thanks to the monthly demons. I'd love to take the pitchfork and stab those demons in the arse right about now. Grr...

I need to tell myself no buying MAC until Colour Forms...but that's three weeks away and I haven't actually received anything new, besides what I bought from the Clearance Bin, in a couple of weeks. I am having serious withdrawals-I need a new eyeshadow to inspire me.


----------



## KikiB (Jun 27, 2008)

It is already nice and warm here! Break out your Escada perfumes and gold eyeshadow. Today just calls for Chipotle eaten out on the lanai with a envy-worthy view of the hospital and I-5.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_It is already nice and warm here! Break out your Escada perfumes and gold eyeshadow. Today just calls for Chipotle eaten out on the lanai with a envy-worthy view of the hospital and I-5._

 
I love the Escada summer fragrances!!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 27, 2008)

Bimbos, photobucket works really well! I am proud I can post pics here now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I posted some of my latest hauls in the swatches threads.

Now I can share my hauls with you


----------



## KikiB (Jun 27, 2008)

I love Photobucket and have been using it for years! I use it when I post my FOTD's, pics on other forums, my collection pics (heh)...


----------



## nunu (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Hello fellow Bimbos! Just checking in to see what's up on the Bimbo-front, lol! You guys just make me laugh...thank goodness it's not Monday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just wanted to share a fabulous find - Essie Neon Polishes!! They come in hot pink, yellow, orange and purple (which really looks more hot plum). Here's me in the hot pink called Short Shorts:






So far I've only got the pink one, but I really want the purple one, too.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway...back to the doldrums of studying.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Catch you later, Bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love the nails!! also love the ring


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 27, 2008)

I have a liquid foundation match for my skin! I AM SO EXCITED!

MUFE mat velvet + in number 15 (the lightest shade). Adina ever so helpfully picked up a sample for me since I have no access to it around here and sent it along with some other goodies I bought from her, and it MATCHES! *cheers*

I applied it lightly with the 187 and... It evens out my skin, hides any jellyfish-likeness, but still lets the freckles and moles show through. 

It's _perfect_. 

I'm very excited. Liquid foundation is my favourite, as it is definitely the most versatile and seems to get along best with my skin. But, alas, in MAC I require the studio stick to get the right colour. NO MORE! I HAVE A NEW FRIEND!

Aaand I think I'm good now.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Bimbos, photobucket works really well! I am proud I can post pics here now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I posted some of my latest hauls in the swatches threads.

Now I can share my hauls with you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hurray! I love looking at pretty pictures.


----------



## nunu (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I have a liquid foundation match for my skin! I AM SO EXCITED!

MUFE mat velvet + in number 15 (the lightest shade). Adina ever so helpfully picked up a sample for me since I have no access to it around here and sent it along with some other goodies I bought from her, and it MATCHES! *cheers*

I applied it lightly with the 187 and... It evens out my skin, hides any jellyfish-likeness, but still lets the freckles and moles show through. 

It's perfect. 

I'm very excited. Liquid foundation is my favourite, as it is definitely the most versatile and seems to get along best with my skin. But, alas, in MAC I require the studio stick to get the right colour. NO MORE! I HAVE A NEW FRIEND!

Aaand I think I'm good now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Congratualtions!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not finding the right foundation that matches sucks big time! It's nice from Adina to pick it up for you!!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi girls!  Just got back from a trip to the mall and got to play with Sonic Chic and Electroflash! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am already rethinking my hold order.  Does that happen to anyone else?  I mean I am so excited for all of these collections, and then feel guilty spending on them.  Or I worry I will spend my money now, and something better will come along?  I put 3 blushes on hold, I want 2 more, and I put 4 e/s on hold, and I think I am only going to get 2.  I am so stressed over makeup


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I have a liquid foundation match for my skin! I AM SO EXCITED!

MUFE mat velvet + in number 15 (the lightest shade). Adina ever so helpfully picked up a sample for me since I have no access to it around here and sent it along with some other goodies I bought from her, and it MATCHES! *cheers*

I applied it lightly with the 187 and... It evens out my skin, hides any jellyfish-likeness, but still lets the freckles and moles show through. 

It's perfect. 

I'm very excited. Liquid foundation is my favourite, as it is definitely the most versatile and seems to get along best with my skin. But, alas, in MAC I require the studio stick to get the right colour. NO MORE! I HAVE A NEW FRIEND!

Aaand I think I'm good now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hey, I've wondered about that Matte Velvet...i wanted to try it the last time I was in Sephora, but that shade bottle was empty & they were too busy to help. Next time. I'm glad that you like it - I've heard a lot of good things about it.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 27, 2008)

I get stressed over makeup big time.  I know that I shouldn't but I do!  Which ones did you end up putting on hold?  I am going to be getting Fresh green MES in the mail in the next few days and I can't wait to play with it and post pics for you girls!!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_





I probably should....

He scoots around, so I thought it would be appropriate!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & I don't know why my hubby named the clowns Bob & Larry...I think he is a little 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 HAHAHA Bob & Larry...are you SURE they're boys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aw, your fish look bright & cheery!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_  With his colouring, he kind of looks like Tigger (sorry, but we watch a lot of Winnie the Pooh around here, it's the first thing that popped into my head!)_

 
Is your DH back yet & things quieting down a bit now? I loved the Tigger comment, it took me back a bit...my son loved Winnie the Pooh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you & the kids are doing well


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Hey, I've wondered about that Matte Velvet...i wanted to try it the last time I was in Sephora, but that shade bottle was empty & they were too busy to help. Next time. I'm glad that you like it - I've heard a lot of good things about it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I've heard lots of good things about it, too - hence my desire to try it! Well, that and how pale the lightest shade looked in photos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll keep you updated on how it fares tomorrow when I intend to wear it all day. In heat and humidity, my face sweats far more than desirable... which is gross, but hey, it happens, so I'll be sure to let you know if the foundation dies on me.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I get stressed over makeup big time.  I know that I shouldn't but I do!  Which ones did you end up putting on hold?  I am going to be getting Fresh green MES in the mail in the next few days and I can't wait to play with it and post pics for you girls!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I posted my thoughts in the EF and SC threads.  I ended up putting Fresh Green Mix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , Sea and Sky, Polar Opposites and Love Connection on hold from EF and Gentle, Pleasantry and Dainty on hold from SC.  I know Fresh Green Mix and Sea and Sky are definates, but am thinking I might not get the other 2.  Of the blushes I have on hold, one is similar to Shy Beauty BPB which I have and love, and the other is like a few blushes that I own.  Pleasantry is similar to Don't be Shy and Pink Swoon.  I think I picked those because I have others like it that I love so much.  Then there are 2 others that I am on the fence about, but I am worried they will be too dark on me, so I will go without blush when I pick them up, and try those 2 on to see if I like either of them.  I know I should get ones that are different from what I have, but I am worried I will love th MSF blush formula so much, and then want to go back for them and they will have sold out.  I don't know what to do


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 27, 2008)

hey purrty i totally agree with everyone above. awesome polish but I REALLLLLY love your freaking rings. dang so nice!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




its the weekend! Hallelujah! (though its rainy/crappy i'm just happy to have a couple days off!) its a weird weekend/week as then work on monday (though it seems most ppl at the firm are off on monday to take an extended long weekend), then I get tuesday (Canada day) off. Phew! 

Sunday--planned Mac trip! lol i'm trying to figure out what to get.....I'm contemplating greensmoke as sumpt. olive is not the olivey colour I wanted.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I've heard lots of good things about it, too - hence my desire to try it! Well, that and how pale the lightest shade looked in photos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll keep you updated on how it fares tomorrow when I intend to wear it all day. In heat and humidity, my face sweats far more than desirable... which is gross, but hey, it happens, so I'll be sure to let you know if the foundation dies on me._

 
Thanks Sanay!  I have been curious about this as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hope it stays put for you


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I've heard lots of good things about it, too - hence my desire to try it! Well, that and how pale the lightest shade looked in photos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'll keep you updated on how it fares tomorrow when I intend to wear it all day. In heat and humidity, my face sweats far more than desirable... which is gross, but hey, it happens, so I'll be sure to let you know if the foundation dies on me._

 
Is that one supposed to be waterproof...I can't remember right now. I love that element to a foundation, but then it can also clog the pores 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also, although i'm always the lightest shade, that one seemed to be too light. I hope you found your bestest foundation ever


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_





 HAHAHA Bob & Larry...are you SURE they're boys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aw, your fish look bright & cheery!_

 
LOL...who knows what they are! I know my puffer in a female but I still call it a He, I don't think Scooter is too much of a girls name.
Thanks. They make my apartment much prettier!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 27, 2008)

Well girls, I have to rant a little...

This morning I nearly got backed into when I was driving into my apartment complex. The girl that was driving didn't pull back into the spot and just looked at me and flipped me off & worded some stupid crap, so naturally I called her a stupid bitch (probably not the best thing that I could have done). 
So, this afternoon I saw her walking w/ her b/f or whatever in the middle of the road, I drive around them and she calls me a cunt. I slam on my brakes in utter shock! They both stop walking throwing their hands in the air trying to egg me on to fight, she starts taking off her earrings like she is going to do something & she starts mouthing off and keeps telling me that she is going to beat the shit out of me blah blah blah...& once again w/ me being a hot head I say, "honey, I don't want to fight and have my face look like yours." I KNOW I KNOW...I AM STUPID for being that childish. I just can't stand the goddamn people in this complex, it has gotten worse over the past few months. I know what I did on my part was wrong and should have kept going.
Now, I am worried that my baby, my car will be trashed. I did park it at my nana's house for the night, but shit I can't be without a car completely! 
I have never been the hostile towards someone, I think being sick w/ a headache just doesn't help the situation.


----------



## kobri (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_





Well girls, I have to rant a little...

This morning I nearly got backed into when I was driving into my apartment complex. The girl that was driving didn't pull back into the spot and just looked at me and flipped me off & worded some stupid crap, so naturally I called her a stupid bitch (probably not the best thing that I could have done). 
So, this afternoon I saw her walking w/ her b/f or whatever in the middle of the road, I drive around them and she calls me a cunt. I slam on my brakes in utter shock! They both stop walking throwing their hands in the air trying to egg me on to fight, she starts taking off her earrings like she is going to do something & she starts mouthing off and keeps telling me that she is going to beat the shit out of me blah blah blah...& once again w/ me being a hot head I say, "honey, I don't want to fight and have my face look like yours." I KNOW I KNOW...I AM STUPID for being that childish. I just can't stand the goddamn people in this complex, it has gotten worse over the past few months. I know what I did on my part was wrong and should have kept going.
Now, I am worried that my baby, my car will be trashed. I did park it at my nana's house for the night, but shit I can't be without a car completely! 
I have never been the hostile towards someone, I think being sick w/ a headache just doesn't help the situation.



_

 
 Oh my goodness that is crazy! I'd be worried about your car too, she sounds like she's got nothing to lose. At least my neighbours just silently glare at each other, although most of them are seniors so I think I could take em if I had too


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 27, 2008)

Note to self.....Don't mess with Allison! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hahaha!  I am a total hot head too and most likely done the same thing.  Hope that your car stays safe!!


----------



## stv578 (Jun 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Is your DH back yet & things quieting down a bit now? I loved the Tigger comment, it took me back a bit...my son loved Winnie the Pooh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you & the kids are doing well
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awww, thanks hon! DH got back today, but I guess the kids were excited to see him so they actually acted up a bit more! Now we just gotta get things organized for my daughter's birthday party... I cannot believe my baby's turning 2! I remember the day she was born, DH and I were in my hospital room, my DD had to stay in the neo-natal care room for a few hours and since I had a c-section, I couldn't really walk around just yet.  We were just sitting there still amazed at the fact that we had a girl (i was convinced I was going to have another boy) and my hubby just looked at me and asked "so... you already planning your first trip to the MAC counter with her?!?!". 
Damn right i was, lol!

It may partly be why he is not budging about not having any more kids!


----------



## stv578 (Jun 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_





Well girls, I have to rant a little...

This morning I nearly got backed into when I was driving into my apartment complex. The girl that was driving didn't pull back into the spot and just looked at me and flipped me off & worded some stupid crap, so naturally I called her a stupid bitch (probably not the best thing that I could have done). 
So, this afternoon I saw her walking w/ her b/f or whatever in the middle of the road, I drive around them and she calls me a cunt. I slam on my brakes in utter shock! They both stop walking throwing their hands in the air trying to egg me on to fight, she starts taking off her earrings like she is going to do something & she starts mouthing off and keeps telling me that she is going to beat the shit out of me blah blah blah...& once again w/ me being a hot head I say, "honey, I don't want to fight and have my face look like yours." I KNOW I KNOW...I AM STUPID for being that childish. I just can't stand the goddamn people in this complex, it has gotten worse over the past few months. I know what I did on my part was wrong and should have kept going.
Now, I am worried that my baby, my car will be trashed. I did park it at my nana's house for the night, but shit I can't be without a car completely! 
I have never been the hostile towards someone, I think being sick w/ a headache just doesn't help the situation.



_

 
That girl sounds a little off, so please be careful.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks, she seemed a little off! I have never seen her before, so maybe she is visiting someone (I hope...).

I am just worried about my car...I guess I can park my car by my hubby's work tomorrow. He works really close and I can see it from my window. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I just know it will be the only car in the lot and that's never good thing...

I called my apartment to see if they had any garages left & she told me they rented the last one yesterday.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 28, 2008)

stv578 you are so lucky that you have a little girl that you can take to the MAC counter one day!  My best friend is having a little girl due any day now and I can't wait until she is old enough for her crazy makeup loving "aunt" to take her to the MAC counter for her first makeup.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Hi girls!  Just got back from a trip to the mall and got to play with Sonic Chic and Electroflash! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am already rethinking my hold order.  Does that happen to anyone else?  I mean I am so excited for all of these collections, and then feel guilty spending on them.  Or I worry I will spend my money now, and something better will come along?  I put 3 blushes on hold, I want 2 more, and I put 4 e/s on hold, and I think I am only going to get 2.  I am so stressed over makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You shouldn't feel guility if you really like something! Do people feel guilty if they spend their whole money on cigarettes every day? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I already told you that I save some money for MAC every week. So I have a budget for the topical collection. Maybe there will be something better coming along, but than I will already have a new budget 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I know I will feel a bit ashamed next week if I haul Cool Heat, Electroflash and Sonic Chic on one day. This will def. become my biggest haul ever on one day!!

But... I am excited that you have seen the collections!!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_I posted my thoughts in the EF and SC threads.  I ended up putting Fresh Green Mix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , Sea and Sky, Polar Opposites and Love Connection on hold from EF and Gentle, Pleasantry and Dainty on hold from SC.  I know Fresh Green Mix and Sea and Sky are definates, but am thinking I might not get the other 2.  Of the blushes I have on hold, one is similar to Shy Beauty BPB which I have and love, and the other is like a few blushes that I own.  Pleasantry is similar to Don't be Shy and Pink Swoon.  I think I picked those because I have others like it that I love so much.  Then there are 2 others that I am on the fence about, but I am worried they will be too dark on me, so I will go without blush when I pick them up, and try those 2 on to see if I like either of them.  I know I should get ones that are different from what I have, but I am worried I will love th MSF blush formula so much, and then want to go back for them and they will have sold out.  I don't know what to do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
  I want Fresh Green, Sea & Sky and blush Pleasantry for sure!!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_  I know I should get ones that are different from what I have, but I am worried I will love th MSF blush formula so much, and then want to go back for them and they will have sold out.  I don't know what to do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Why different ones?? If you love a shade, get it!!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 28, 2008)

Girls I need your help!  My parents are getting a new boy Golden Retriever puppy in a few weeks and I was wondering if anyone here had any ideas for a cute boy dog name?  Any ideas would be helpful!


----------



## KikiB (Jun 28, 2008)

Well we named one of our girl cats Kemper, but it could work for a boy as well...I named her that because she always loved to play in the Thomas Kemper boxes.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 28, 2008)

Kemper is a cute name!  I will add that to the list.


----------



## KikiB (Jun 28, 2008)

Oh and tomorrow, Old Navy has all the basic flip-flops only a dollar apiece! I am definitely waking up early for that.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 28, 2008)

^^Seriously!?!  I love those flip flops!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I might have to check that out in the morning!


----------



## KikiB (Jun 28, 2008)

Yep, I just wonder what time the downtown store opens because I will definitely be paying it a visit. Going, getting my flip-flops, then coming back up and then working a full 8-hour day. Granted, one hour of it is store recovery.


----------



## nunu (Jun 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_





Well girls, I have to rant a little...

This morning I nearly got backed into when I was driving into my apartment complex. The girl that was driving didn't pull back into the spot and just looked at me and flipped me off & worded some stupid crap, so naturally I called her a stupid bitch (probably not the best thing that I could have done). 
So, this afternoon I saw her walking w/ her b/f or whatever in the middle of the road, I drive around them and she calls me a cunt. I slam on my brakes in utter shock! They both stop walking throwing their hands in the air trying to egg me on to fight, she starts taking off her earrings like she is going to do something & she starts mouthing off and keeps telling me that she is going to beat the shit out of me blah blah blah...& once again w/ me being a hot head I say, "honey, I don't want to fight and have my face look like yours." I KNOW I KNOW...I AM STUPID for being that childish. I just can't stand the goddamn people in this complex, it has gotten worse over the past few months. I know what I did on my part was wrong and should have kept going.
Now, I am worried that my baby, my car will be trashed. I did park it at my nana's house for the night, but shit I can't be without a car completely! 
I have never been the hostile towards someone, I think being sick w/ a headache just doesn't help the situation.



_

 
LOL i totally loved what you said to her!! hahahaha
i'd be worried about the car as well. Seems like the people at the complex are weirdos for flipping out like that for no reason!


----------



## nunu (Jun 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Awww, thanks hon! DH got back today, but I guess the kids were excited to see him so they actually acted up a bit more! Now we just gotta get things organized for my daughter's birthday party... I cannot believe my baby's turning 2! I remember the day she was born, DH and I were in my hospital room, my DD had to stay in the neo-natal care room for a few hours and since I had a c-section, I couldn't really walk around just yet. We were just sitting there still amazed at the fact that we had a girl (i was convinced I was going to have another boy) and my hubby just looked at me and asked "so... you already planning your first trip to the MAC counter with her?!?!". 
Damn right i was, lol!

It may partly be why he is not budging about not having any more kids! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awww is that her on your avatar?? such a cutie! my nephew is turning 2 in exactly 1 month!!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 28, 2008)

Ahhh, flipflops... I have one coral-coloured pair from Old Navy that I use as shower shoes at the gym. The rest of the time? BIRKENSTOCKS. Sexy, no; comfy, HELL YES. I've actually gotten my feet used to dealing with a bit of an arch support for once in their life. *pokes at her flat feet*

PUPPY! I love aminals. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (yes, that was intentionally misspelled). 

Psycho girls are annoying. Clearly, you should run her over so you want have anything to worry about anymore! (KIDDING!)

Sonic Chic and Electroflash... I think I'm skipping Electroflash entirely. They just don't blow me away. The colours are, for the most part, things I feel I already have things similar enough to that I'm not going to miss them. The only one I'm even considering at this point would be the fresh green mix, as I have a big love for green eyeshadows lately. I'm leaning toward no, though. As for Sonic Chic, I might allow myself one. If I do go for it, there will have to be one that is different from any other blush I own (and I really don't have that many) and be absolutely fabulous. I think I need to chop down my colour forms wishlist, too, and go cheap this round. Work has gone back to their old habits of giving me on call shifts, so that means a distinct lack of money (I'm looking for a new job at this point). Plus, Cult of Cherry is going to _rape_ my wallet, since I basically want the whole damn thing.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 28, 2008)

if anything, ill prob get one mes (if at all) from electroflash. maybe some kind of pinky one since thats my go-to fav colour over fresco rose pp. otherwise if its like ether, itll sit there. hmmm i think i should go through my collection to sell some stuff i do not use...ever. then ill get to play w. the new camera~ yay!

still pumped for sonic chic, its not registering in my brain that next week is July already!

absolutely unsure about colour forms and if ill get anything....maybe a pigment.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Girls I need your help!  My parents are getting a new boy Golden Retriever puppy in a few weeks and I was wondering if anyone here had any ideas for a cute boy dog name?  Any ideas would be helpful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
How about Bob or Larry? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just kidding  I thought those were the funniest names for fish 

Do your parents have any ideas already?


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_How about Bob or Larry? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just kidding  I thought those were the funniest names for fish_

 





lol....they act like a Bob & Larry would act, dumb.
 I will tell the hubby you said that!

On a side note, my puffer likes to yawn a lot. It's so cute to see his little beak come out and open REALLY wide. It makes me smile


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 28, 2008)

yikes guys! I just starting this whole working-world-full-time-money-no-university-to-save-for and DANG just got my mastercard bill from the end of may to now....*gulp*

Add all the mac cosmetics charges....over 500. Poop I knew it was crazy but dang, I didn't realize it was that.....bad. Add the in-store purchases....boo.


----------



## stv578 (Jun 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_stv578 you are so lucky that you have a little girl that you can take to the MAC counter one day! My best friend is having a little girl due any day now and I can't wait until she is old enough for her crazy makeup loving "aunt" to take her to the MAC counter for her first makeup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL!  Isn't it great?!  Of course we will pick things that are "age-appropriate" at first!  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Awww is that her on your avatar?? such a cutie! my nephew is turning 2 in exactly 1 month!!_

 
Thanks!  That's her!  Your nephew's pretty much the same age as her then, we'll look you up if we're ever in England!  (And seeing as DH's side is English, we probably will make the trip one of these days!) Wait... Nunu, are you in England, or am I mixing you up with someone else?!  I apologize if that's the case!


----------



## stv578 (Jun 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_yikes guys! I just starting this whole working-world-full-time-money-no-university-to-save-for and DANG just got my mastercard bill from the end of may to now....*gulp*

Add all the mac cosmetics charges....over 500. Poop I knew it was crazy but dang, I didn't realize it was that.....bad. Add the in-store purchases....boo._

 
Ouch!  That pretty much sounds like my Bay card.  I was shocked when I got my bill and immediately thought, wtf?!  But when I looked at the charges, everything was in fact what I had purchased... it all adds up really really easily


----------



## KikiB (Jun 28, 2008)

Oh I definitely hear you there-for me it isn't the MAC store but it's purchases from my store as well as Starbucks and then lunch and dinner at work. I was actually better off before I got my checking and everything because no debit meant that I rarely ever had Starbucks and I didn't eat out as much-or I always went for cheapy stuff. Nonetheless I am cutting down because I know that after next week my hours are going to drop significantly because Sale will be over-and I make only 50 cents more than minimum wage and my next raise is in 9 months-so I pretty much am going to be skimping.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 28, 2008)

Purrtykitty - Hows the studying coming? Or did you get distracted by your awesome pink nail polish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I did an extra lap on the treadmill for ya last night...well, ok....it was really my punishment for eating caramel cheesecake 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Although I did split it with DH


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_How about Bob or Larry? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just kidding  I thought those were the funniest names for fish 

Do your parents have any ideas already?_

 
Well for some reason we like to name pets after food.  Our last dog was name Snicker and our cat is named Dot.  So my mom really likes Hershey.  She also likes the name Goose which really isn't food related.  

How is everyone doing today?  It is gorgeous and sunny here in Seattle.  I just got my California Dreamin lipsticks in the mail!  I always have a hard time using a brand new lipstick as they look so perfect when they are new.  I think that I am going to have to do a California Dreamin FOTD with it.  I haven't seen anyone wearing it at all around here.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 28, 2008)

^^^You should do the - FOTD with the lippie!  I know what you mean about how pretty they look brand new 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mine didn't come today...oh the wait until monday


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 28, 2008)

I hear you about the wait until Monday!  I am dying waiting for my Fresh Green Mix MES to come in the mail.  Why don't they deliver on Sunday!?!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 28, 2008)

wow i wish i didn't look so loopy with green e.s on....everyone raving about fresh green mix has made me check out the swatches again and again! ooh i know i said i have enough makeup (is there ever enough? i think not) I can't wait for the new collections (i think i can pass colour forms) mostly Sonic Chic and Electroflash!! MES are my weakness b/c sometimes you want a lighter tone e/s!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_ MES are my weakness b/c sometimes you want a lighter tone e/s!_

 
That's probably part of why I'm NOT much of a MES fan!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I still friggin' adore Mi'Lady, though. <33333

I think, based on my recent review of my credit card statement, I may be reduced to just royal flush pigment out of the three collections. Not that I don't want more, but... heh.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 28, 2008)

i am glad to hear you are able to get use out of mi'lady. for me, its totally not me, lol i never use reds like copperring at friggen all. 

me verrrrrry tired from a long day. talk to you all later!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 28, 2008)

You should do it Katie!!!

Well girls, I am going to park my car in my stall tonight. I haven't seen crazies car today...


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_You should do it Katie!!!

Well girls, I am going to park my car in my stall tonight. I haven't seen crazies car today...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hope that works out alright...I'm sure it will. Did you mention it to any Cops?

We could wish that chic into the cornfield...ah, Twilight Zone horror flick reference (you guys are prolly to young). Thats where a little boy wishes everybody that bothers him...to disappear into the cornfield.

ok, its late...


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_i am glad to hear you are able to get use out of mi'lady. for me, its totally not me, lol i never use reds like copperring at friggen all. 

me verrrrrry tired from a long day. talk to you all later!_

 
Ohhh, coppering is gorgeous! Especially over something like flammable paint or artifact paint pot. Yum....

With Mi'Lady, I love both sides individually AND I love them mixed. Reds and purples? Bring 'em on! 

I love reds, purples, oranges, silvers, greens and blues for my eye makeup, with a splash of yellow appearing now and then. Can you tell I'm not much for neutrals? Ha! Peaches and corals are my 'neutrals'. I have all of, like, three pink eyeshadows (if you include romping). Not big on pinks, either...

Lately my 'neutral' eye of choice is rubenesque paint pot topped with  paradisco all over, firespot in the outer v. Add black mascara and maybe a bit of silverstroke fluidline on the inner corner for brightening purposes. It's a nice warm eye to brighten my face when I'm dressed in grey for work, plus it's super quick to apply.

I've really been developing my love of green eye makeup lately, though, because it seems to bring out a green glint in my dark brown eyes that is rather pretty. My love of purples and reds will never die, though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I tend to definitely go for some funky colour combos. I LOVE doing an orange and purple eye. Or, orange shadow lined with something like royal wink fluidline (which I also adore).

Anyhow, that's enough blather for now.


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 28, 2008)

hey bimbos its so late here (half 3 in the morning!)
just watching tonnes of youtube vids

cool heat comes out here on Thursday but i go on holiday on Friday so im not sure if i can get any because of money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i reeeeeally want at leasst 4 shadows and 2 slimshines i dont wanna miss out!

anyways i think im gonna get to bed im tiredddd! night bimbos x


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 28, 2008)

Sanayhs you need to post some FOTDs for us!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Those color combos sound gorgeous!

I am going to break in the CD lipstick tonight to see how I like it!  Then I will get out the camera for an FOTD! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good night glam8babe! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




clslvr6spd that girl better stay away from your car!!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Hope that works out alright...I'm sure it will. Did you mention it to any Cops?

We could wish that chic into the cornfield...ah, Twilight Zone horror flick reference (you guys are prolly to young). Thats where a little boy wishes everybody that bothers him...to disappear into the cornfield.

ok, its late...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 





I totally forgot about that movie!!! HAHAHA....

No, I haven't...I mentioned it to the apartment managers and whatnot, I just have a feeling the cops will be like call us when something happens. I will have my windows open tonight, I am also glad that my hubby stays up to 3 or so in the morning. He is always down to kick someones ass, lol.

Thanks Katie, I think you should beat her up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Goodnight Glam8babe.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 29, 2008)

Trust me if someone called me the C-word I would be all up in their face!  That totally doesn't sit well with me at all!  I don't think that word is good to use at anytime.  I would have been super pissed!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Sanayhs you need to post some FOTDs for us!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Those color combos sound gorgeous!_

 
Heee. They are pretty fabulous. I'll have to see if I can find my camera and its cord.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Trust me if someone called me the C-word I would be all up in their face!  That totally doesn't sit well with me at all!  I don't think that word is good to use at anytime.  I would have been super pissed!_

 
Ahahaha... my boyfriend and I call each other a cunt all the time. Cunt is seriously one of my most used words.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We do it lovingly?

Seriously, though. With my friends,we call each other all sorts of things. *giggle*

My boyfriend's pushing for me to name drop John McCain. He once called his second wife a cunt and accused her of piling on makeup like a trollop. Suppose it's somewhat nicer than why he left his first wife, though. Tsk tsk.


----------



## KikiB (Jun 29, 2008)

I don't call my friends those names, but I joke around saying "Oh I'm such a bitch" because I do talk a lot of shit, but at least I can back it up.

I totally would have LOVED to get a California Dreamin' lipstick, but alas I will never have it. Sigh...


----------



## Susanne (Jun 29, 2008)

Good morning, bimbos!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or sleep well...

Please cross your fingers that I will get Cool Heat, Electroflash and Sonic Chic and Tuesday. The official release date here is Saturday, but my MA knows that I can't wait and hopes the goods will arrive on Monday or Tuesday. Bying the collections some days earlier will be top secret again


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 29, 2008)

I will keep my fingers crossed for you Susanne!  Hey Kiki did you end up getting up early today to get the $1 Old Navy Flip Flops.  By the time I got there at 11am it was super picked over but I got 4 pairs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That is the best $4 I have spent in a while.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 29, 2008)

I already told my b/f: I will get a call (from my MA) at the beginning of the week and I will leave just in time!


----------



## KikiB (Jun 29, 2008)

^Hahaha...

I am lucky that I get my paycheck next Thursday (due to the national holiday) but that's one more day to wait before I can pick out which MES I will buy. I just want Monday to arrive...


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 29, 2008)

Well ladies, it is the morning time her in smokey California. My car is in one piece w/ no key marks or anything of that sort. I wont be too worried about it now!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Well ladies, it is the morning time her in smokey California. My car is in one piece w/ no key marks or anything of that sort. I wont be too worried about it now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Gosh, you gotta be relieved


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Gosh, you gotta be relieved 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes, yes I am! Sometimes I think I am a little overprotective of my car...but nah! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks again girls for helping!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Yes, yes I am! Sometimes I think I am a little overprotective of my car...but nah! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks again girls for helping!_

 
Oh, I'm very protective of our car. In fact, it drives my family a lil crazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will park waaaay far out in parking lots, or park at a slight angle so some idiot can't open their card door, or shove a shopping cart & put a dent or scratch into mine. I hate that people are sooo inconsiderate like that. You have something nice, you want to take care of it.


----------



## kobri (Jun 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Well ladies, it is the morning time her in smokey California. My car is in one piece w/ no key marks or anything of that sort. I wont be too worried about it now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank goodness! I was worried for ya. I'm always worried my Nan's car is going to be keyed because she tends to glare/point at people when she's driving (even right by our condos-half the condos in my building are owned by people I am somehow related to) and there is a bar at one end of the street and a building of fairly rough looking people at the other so they get drunk and walk by her car all the time, but luckily nothing has happened.


----------



## KikiB (Jun 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I will keep my fingers crossed for you Susanne! Hey Kiki did you end up getting up early today to get the $1 Old Navy Flip Flops. By the time I got there at 11am it was super picked over but I got 4 pairs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That is the best $4 I have spent in a while._

 
I ended up being way too lazy and by the time that I actually did get up, I would have been rushing to hop in the 41 to get downtown, go there, wait for a half hour in line, and get back to work and get changed. Oh well, it isn't a huge deal to me-if I actually do ever get to cleaning my room I have plenty of flip-flops and the only use for them for me is wearing down at the beach so that I don't completely ruin my FitFlops.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Oh, I'm very protective of our car. In fact, it drives my family a lil crazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will park waaaay far out in parking lots, or park at a slight angle so some idiot can't open their card door, or shove a shopping cart & put a dent or scratch into mine. I hate that people are sooo inconsiderate like that. You have something nice, you want to take care of it._

 
Speaking of inconsiderate...I go to cosmetology school & there is 60 women to 3 men in that place, so you can cut the tension with a knife sometimes. Anyways...I was walking out in the back of school to my car, when I see one of the girls purses on the hood of it & the it had metal feet no less! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I nearly shit a brick, but I was very nice to her and asked if she could remove her purse off my hood. She took it off & went nuts on me (I must attract crazy women!), I just calmly got in my car and dove off to get lunch. If I didn't care about my car so much I would have just got into my car and drove off with purse on it, all her shit would have dumped all over the place.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Speaking of inconsiderate...I go to cosmetology school & there is 60 women to 3 men in that place, so you can cut the tension with a knife sometimes. Anyways...I was walking out in the back of school to my car, when I see one of the girls purses on the hood of it & the it had metal feet no less! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I nearly shit a brick, but I was very nice to her and asked if she could remove her purse off my hood. She took it off & went nuts on me (I must attract crazy women!), I just calmly got in my car and dove off to get lunch. If I didn't care about my car so much I would have just got into my car and drove off with purse on it, all her shit would have dumped all over the place. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 








OMG...I would've been ticked off for sure! That would've been hilarious if you drove off with the purse


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 29, 2008)

Good afternoon Bimbos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I finally feel caught up with Specktra. Geez it took me long enough. 

How is everyones life...aside from crazy women/cars? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I heard those Old Navy Flip Flops were great but they seem really cheap, i dunno why everyone likes them so much.

i got my armpits waxed yesterday. it didnt hurt that much while she did it, but it hurt SO bad afterwards. The hairs werent quite long enough. I will shave the few little hairs that she couldnt get...at least my pits are smooth. i will definetly wait until my hairs are longer next time. Ouch....

What are u guyses plans for today??


----------



## KikiB (Jun 29, 2008)

My plans are to do my laundry but to let it all air-dry since it's supposed to hit the mid 90's today, why not? I also have to work but luckily it's only 4-9:30. Tomorrow I am off, THANK GOD.

Trust me, I work in a store where everybody is either female or gay, so sometimes there can be a LOT of tension especially when we are all PMS'ing. When things are good though, it is good, and plus you have a support system...and people who will more than likely have tampons if you have any emergencies.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 29, 2008)

I just got home about 2 hours ago from having a late breakfast. Now I am looking to buy a new cell phone, I just can't to wait 2 days 'til it gets here! Then the hubby and I are going to see WALL-E tonight at 10 (I hope it's not crowded!). I haven't been to a movie theater in years, I figured that this movie was worth my gift certificates!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 29, 2008)

Clslvr6spd - Are you in the 'red flag' warning in CA? Just saw that on the news. Like SMMY said...gives new meaning to a 'smokey eye'
Enjoy your Movie! 

CantAffordMAC - OUCH! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I so want to have that done. I used one of those battery operated razors (for legs) that pull the hair out by the root on my underarms - it hurt so bad I had tears in my eyes...not doin that anytime soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hubby did hamburgers on the grill tonight...YAY!...no cooking for me tonight. And, they tasted great. Plus, he did clean up...good boy.
I worked earlier, gonna chill tonight cause tomorrow I will start working on my schedule/ideas/business plan for 2009...ughhh


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Clslvr6spd - Are you in the 'red flag' warning in CA? Just saw that on the news. Like SMMY said...gives new meaning to a 'smokey eye'
Enjoy your Movie!_

 
Yep. It was really bad a couple days ago, the sun was creepy red. I has been clearing out, which is nice.

I will, thanks!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 29, 2008)

so i've FINALLY posted my collection. new camera=love! i can't wait to figure out all these settings!

here's the link:  Gigglegirls collection


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 29, 2008)

Clslvr6spd glad to hear that your car is ok!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You will have to tell us how you like Wall-E.  I really want to see that.  I love pixar movies.

CantAffordMAC - I am glad to hear that waxing your underarms wasn't that painful because I am going to do that before I go to a wedding in September and I have been really dreading it worring that it would hurt to badly.

Gigglegirl I am off to check out your collection! 

And hi elegant-one and all the other bimbos!!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 29, 2008)

hey coach! 

wow rebecca, you are brave. i have this whole embarrassment fear going to the waxer. growing in brows? fine. but the other areas, lol i wonder what they think. so like you say your underarm hair should have been longer....I'd be so self-conscious. yeah thats a better word, self-conscious. 

do you think you could do it yourself at home? that'd be nice for me, but I'm trying to think of the logistics, and I can't imagine waxing with one hand, as I know I usually pull the skin taut with my other hand when waxing.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 29, 2008)

heres a question for the bimbos that i don't think we've covered before. how are all of us bimbos in heels?

I'll go first. I really WANT to b/c I like how they look. but after golly how many years of wearing sneakers and flipflops and even dress shoes with a chunky heel, i cannot walk in high heels! i found a pair at payless a couple months ago (in anticipation of full time work after my exams) for only $9, so I bought them (they are under 2", but I don't look funny in them...hallelujah!)

but my issue with any heels above 2" (which are the majority of heels as I don't want kitten slides) is that i walk funny like I slightly bend at the knees so I look all stiff. gosh this is so hard to explain....I'm not quite articulate about it. 

i wonder if i keep trying (ie carry the shoes to work, wear them at work but have another pair if it hurts/ whatnot) itll get better? or are there just some women who look like funky chickens in heels??


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 29, 2008)

awww thanks for the comments on the thread girls!

elegant-one--yeah pink lippies as thats all i'm comfortable with. high top doesn't get much use. but i seriously love plummy/brown tones that work with my colouring like twig-twig! (i'm thinking i should try its older sister twig to see if thats similar in the perm line to this one I love!!)

coachkitten--hey girl no need to feel bad about it, you were on awesome seller that helped me out with the broken product, its all rectified (the colours are great, i just have to be careful with the one that exploded. the deep pink colour more than makes up for it...i freaking love that colour!!)


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 29, 2008)

Ooohhhh... I'm dying to know how Wall-E is! It looks fantastic!

Collections...hurrah! I will be going through that soon, yo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for air drying laundry... I have a bit of a story. You know those racks you can get to put clothes on hangers on? A garment rack? Sort of like a portable closet. So, anyhow, I have one. Or, rather, most of one. It's adopted from the basement of my old place. It has most of the actual rack pieces, but no screws. As such, I thought I'd just use screws from my tool kit and be fine. It turns out I don't have the right side. NOT TO BE DETERRED, the boy and I hunted for tape and found a roll of packing tape.  We used the packing tape to patch the rack together. It's one sexy beast, I tell you! And now my clean, wet clothes are happily hanging on it. 

...I was a touch worried it would fall apart at the first sign of any weight.

Also, the only thing HP does well is printers. Their computers are absolute garbage. NEVER get an HP computer, for it will likely die completely in under a year and be a miserable wench in the mean time (after the first month or so). BLECH. As for cameras AND printers, I'm a canon girl. My favourite laptops are thinkpads - you just can't kill those beasts! I have an old IBM thinkpad named Seamus that has a 20GB hard drive and 256mb of RAM. He keeps chuggin' reliably. Wooooo! Actually, programmers tend to favour them because they are in fact known for being very stable, dependable machines.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_heres a question for the bimbos that i don't think we've covered before. how are all of us bimbos in heels?

I'll go first. I really WANT to b/c I like how they look. but after golly how many years of wearing sneakers and flipflops and even dress shoes with a chunky heel, i cannot walk in high heels! i found a pair at payless a couple months ago (in anticipation of full time work after my exams) for only $9, so I bought them (they are under 2", but I don't look funny in them...hallelujah!)

but my issue with any heels above 2" (which are the majority of heels as I don't want kitten slides) is that i walk funny like I slightly bend at the knees so I look all stiff. gosh this is so hard to explain....I'm not quite articulate about it. 

i wonder if i keep trying (ie carry the shoes to work, wear them at work but have another pair if it hurts/ whatnot) itll get better? or are there just some women who look like funky chickens in heels??_

 
Some women just don't look right in heels, unfortunately. I'd recommend wearing them at home to practice there, as watching women who can't walk properly in heels attempting to wear them nonetheless is really not attractive. It just... looks ridiculous. Smaller strides are definitely key. 

I don't wear them often (I'm usually found in either birkenstocks or vans), but I do have several pairs of heels - most of which have heels of 3 to 4 inches. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Once you learn to walk in heels, it's generally pretty damn hot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, I'd say, just keep wearing them around your house until you get used to them. It should come eventually.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 29, 2008)

I am the worst at walking in heals!  I swear that my feet hurt after like two minutes of wearing them!  I normally live in running shoes or flats.  It does help to wear them around the house if you can to break them in or get used the the feel.  I did that before I went to Vegas so I could break in a new pair of heals I knew I would be wearing.  I wore them from the time I got home from work until I went to bed.  I looked funny but it made the heals wear a lot better.  I am still no expert though!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I am the worst at walking in heals!  I swear that my feet hurt after like two minutes of wearing them!  I normally live in running shoes or flats.  It does help to wear them around the house if you can to break them in or get used the the feel.  I did that before I went to Vegas so I could break in a new pair of heals I knew I would be wearing.  I wore them from the time I got home from work until I went to bed.  I looked funny but it made the heals wear a lot better.  I am still no expert though!_

 
Have you tried sticking in those little cushiony inserts for the ball of the foot? They make an enormous difference in the comfort of a pair of heels, because they help give more padding and take some of the impact. 

These are a MUST for cheaper shoes (absolutely including payless), since they tend to have very thin, hard soles.

EDIT: Think about it. When in heels, the ball of your foot takes basically all of the impact of your step. If there's next to nothing between you and the ground, it's going to start to hurt pretty quickly.


----------



## nunu (Jun 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Thanks! That's her! Your nephew's pretty much the same age as her then, we'll look you up if we're ever in England! (And seeing as DH's side is English, we probably will make the trip one of these days!) Wait... Nunu, are you in England, or am I mixing you up with someone else?! I apologize if that's the case!_

 

Hehehe, no you didn't get me confused with some one else! I moved back to Oman (middle east) a week ago. I might be back in England coming september because i want to get my masters in either clinical, child development or counselling psychology. 
I have to be in England for the graduation cermony in Nov08. I thought i might as well go back in September and carry on with my studies!

I checked out the MAC in Oman they still have Naughty nauticals no Neo scif fi which i already hauled from in England! I wonder how long it's going to be till Cool heat, dazzglesses and tendertones get here


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm a big heal freak! I am 5'9" and I still get 4-5" heels. I have to get the cushions for the ball of your foot, the ones for the whole foot don't seem to work to well for me. 
Has anyone noticed when you have new heels and you start walking around on your carpet it's DEATH! I swear I have nearly slipped a few times, lol.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 29, 2008)

Yep...Love heels too! BUT...they are not always the most comfy to wear especially if you're going to be in them a long time...& yes, on carpet can be slick. I still love flat &  kitten heel thong shoes too. They're a little more comfy.

clslvr6spd - 5'9...darn & then heels = very long legs girl...awesome

I was just going to post a pic of a new pair of those Gladiator type sandals that I just got.

Which by the way, why when I did a new thread/post it didn't come up in the new posts??? I don't do new posts so maybe I did something wrong?
Plus my title was small - so I just bold it? TIA


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 29, 2008)

elegant-one...i didn't see anything from yours. where did you post it? if you go to your previous posts or even threads started by... on your profile you should see it if it created itself.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 29, 2008)

oh, sorry...it was a long time ago. It created, but it didn't come up right away in the new posts so i figured that I did something wrong - well maybe i didn't?


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 29, 2008)

Port Red lipstick looks lovely on boys. *grins* Ahh, the terrible things I do to my boyfriend... Teehee!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 30, 2008)

Ohhh, I must report for you all on the MUFE foundation!

I like it! 

It's not magic: it did wear off a bit as I got really sweaty at work, but I still maintained some coverage all day, keeping my skin evened out. It also didn't melt off and transfer, which is always good. Best of all, at no point did it actually look like I was wearing makeup. So, hey, the moisture got through, it matched my skin, and it still kept me from being all blotchy.

All in all, I'd say I love this stuff.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 30, 2008)

I am going to have to try that MUFE foundation after hearing your review.  I have been wanting to try it for awhile now.

I am finally done studying for the night and now I can play on Specktra!  Woo-hoo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyone have any big plans for Canada Day or the 4th of July?


----------



## KikiB (Jun 30, 2008)

Nope, just working...it's the story of my life. Also enjoying the weather. The next two days will be spent at the beach provided my mum got my bus pass for me. If she didn't get my bus pass then no beach. 

As far as heels go, I don't wear them terribly often-never to work. I first started out wearing heels and it wasn't bad since I only worked shorter shifts, but once I got into the longer ones I switched to flats. My knees are really f'ed up though so it is for the best that I avoid heels most of the time. By rights I should be wearing heels every minute of every day because I have a 27" inseam-that's shorter than short pants go. I look absolutely ridiculous most of the time. Also I'm barely 5'6, so yeah. You do the math.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 30, 2008)

I just got back from seeing WALL-E. OMG, it was soo cute & pretty funny too. I thinks it is a def go see! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I am nearly going to barf from eating too much popcorn.

The hubby actually works on the 4th, so I guess I will just have my mom over and wine it up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not too much though, I have to go to school the next day (I hate having school on Saturdays.)


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_ 
Trust me, I work in a store where everybody is either female or gay, so sometimes there can be a LOT of tension especially when we are all PMS'ing. When things are good though, it is good, and plus you have a support system...and people who will more than likely have tampons if you have any emergencies._

 
ha! You would think that me working in a salon, SOMEONE would have a tampon right? WRONG. Its awful lol

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_ 
CantAffordMAC - OUCH! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I so want to have that done. I used one of those battery operated razors (for legs) that pull the hair out by the root on my underarms - it hurt so bad I had tears in my eyes...not doin that anytime soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hubby did hamburgers on the grill tonight...YAY!...no cooking for me tonight. And, they tasted great. Plus, he did clean up...good boy.
I worked earlier, gonna chill tonight cause tomorrow I will start working on my schedule/ideas/business plan for 2009...ughhh_

 
It really doesnt hurt when they do it, just afterwards. but seriously....wait til your hair is pretty long. Because I think part of the reason she had to keep going over the areas was because the wax wouldnt grab my short hairs. 

And my whole reason for doing it was because I have that 5 o clock shadow even when my pitts are freshly shaved and smooth. and I STILL have the shadow. Im about to take drastic measures lol

Yum...I had a burger tonight too. It was sooo good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BBQ food is the best...especially when u dont have to cook or clean after it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Yep. It was really bad a couple days ago, the sun was creepy red. I has been clearing out, which is nice.

I will, thanks!_

 
Whoo...creepy red sun *Unsolved Mysteries song plays* hahaha....that sounds cool though

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_hey coach! 

wow rebecca, you are brave. i have this whole embarrassment fear going to the waxer. growing in brows? fine. but the other areas, lol i wonder what they think. so like you say your underarm hair should have been longer....I'd be so self-conscious. yeah thats a better word, self-conscious. 

do you think you could do it yourself at home? that'd be nice for me, but I'm trying to think of the logistics, and I can't imagine waxing with one hand, as I know I usually pull the skin taut with my other hand when waxing._

 
Oh girl...I have been bent over doggy style in front of waxers....and one of whom works with me and I see her all the time...haha awkward?? Well maybe a little but its cool---she sees it all the time! Your body is probably no different than the other womans bodies she sees everyday. If you didnt have nasty long underarm hair, she wouldnt have a job! My girl told me to not shave and wear a long t shirt that covers at least my pits. but I didnt listen lol. My hair grows back fast tho, id probably only wait like 5 or 6 days and itd be long enough to wax.

I could probably wax at home...waxing yourself can suck though. I feel like someone else can usualyl do it better, But i trust no one but myself with my eyebrows. I like to wax my brows, my lip and my belly myself (haha) and someone else can do the pitts and my *cookie* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_heres a question for the bimbos that i don't think we've covered before. how are all of us bimbos in heels?

I'll go first. I really WANT to b/c I like how they look. but after golly how many years of wearing sneakers and flipflops and even dress shoes with a chunky heel, i cannot walk in high heels! i found a pair at payless a couple months ago (in anticipation of full time work after my exams) for only $9, so I bought them (they are under 2", but I don't look funny in them...hallelujah!)

but my issue with any heels above 2" (which are the majority of heels as I don't want kitten slides) is that i walk funny like I slightly bend at the knees so I look all stiff. gosh this is so hard to explain....I'm not quite articulate about it. 

i wonder if i keep trying (ie carry the shoes to work, wear them at work but have another pair if it hurts/ whatnot) itll get better? or are there just some women who look like funky chickens in heels??_

 
omg I know exactly what you mean about the whole bending at the knees thing. i used to do that haha. I just say practice makes perfect. if u keep doing it you'll get better at it. You know what I like more then stripper heels? Is boots with a heel. because you feel so much more sturdy....I have ran across the halls in my school in 3/4 inch winter boots without even tripping at all....just keep practicing girl, thats how we all get better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_I'm a big heal freak! I am 5'9" and I still get 4-5" heels. I have to get the cushions for the ball of your foot, the ones for the whole foot don't seem to work to well for me. 
Has anyone noticed when you have new heels and you start walking around on your carpet it's DEATH! I swear I have nearly slipped a few times, lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha u are so right. Funny story? Wednesday i hung out with my friend and she wore heels, and tripped in front ofthe guys we were seeing AND tripped in the diner. The second time she tried to blame it on the slippery floor. And we got into an argument because she tried to tell me that she could walk way better in heels then i ever could....YEAH RIGHT, but u tripped twice?? She doesnt look funny when she wears them, but if u are going to stumble, put the flip flops on and call it a day. Because you lost. And she used to trip in heels a few years back as well. You know how you just trip? She gets on my damn nerves, that girl. please, dont wear heels in public if u are just going to be embarrassed when someone calls you out for tripping.


----------



## KikiB (Jun 30, 2008)

Oh so true-I actually used to wear heels all the time. Back in the 7th grade, I remember that my mum and I went to Value Village because I had to get a skirt (at the time, ew) for my 7th grade choir musical. Well it was the 50% off everything weekend so I got three pairs of heels-a pair of navy blue smocked 4.5" heels, some Candie's 3.5" chunky heels (which are way cute, and if I broke them out they'd be fashionable today), and then a pair of black penny-loafers...with chunky 4" heel. I rocked the latter of the three to the point where it wore out completely. I would even walk home from school in my heels-I only wore flats for the first two trimesters during gym. Otherwise, heels and platforms all the way. Then I had track during the spring and that was when the conversion started. I couldn't wear heels at the high school since everything is so spread out and I have to go up and down steep hills to my bus stop. Berk! 

Now though, I can barely walk a few blocks in heels. I am working on it though-I'm going to start out by wearing my heels to work on shorter days and then progress up to more normal wear.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm so tired. AUGH. But I can't get back to sleep. My jerk boyfriend sets his alarm over and over so he can nap a bit more, but it means the alarm goes off at least 3 times, and after that there is NO way I am getting back to sleep. Not fair!

Anyhow. I like shiny things.


----------



## KikiB (Jun 30, 2008)

Oooh me too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was able to get all of oh, two hours of sleep. Then I woke up because I left my blinds open and its sunny...natural alarm clock I would say. And my brother is trying to get a chest of drawers into his room and it is so f'ing annoying because it sounds like he is about to bust my door down any minute.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi everyone!  I'm temporarily back from the 1800s.  A HUGE storm hit Omaha on Friday afternoon (surprise, right?) and we've been without power ever since.  There were 70 to 90 mile per hour sustained winds.  It seriously looked like a hurricane was hitting.  The sounded the tornado sirens, but so far, no official word there was one (although there are some people claiming they saw one, so I wouldn't be surprised if that were the case).  I got so scared when the storm hit, I grabbed the cats and headed for the basement.  Fortunately no damage for us, but our neighborhood suffered tree damage in the form of large limbs down, etc.  I walked around my friend's neighborhood on Saturday and there was even more extensive damage there.  Large tree limbs down, house damage and I've also seen a few trees uprooted around the metro area as well.

It's not been all bad - it's made for pretty good, productive study time.  Plus, we have a generator so we run that every so often to ensure the fridge stays cold and we watch a little TV.  But no internet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  At least the weather's been very nice - not hot at all.  That would really suck because without power = no air conditioning (and our generator is not nearly powerful enough to hook the A/C up).  It's supposed to be hot on Wednesday, so we're hoping power will be restored by then, but officials are saying it could be Saturday before everyone is back up again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  At one point there were over 125,000 without power.  Now it's down to 36,000 or so.  Anyhoo, I'm glad to be able to catch up here a little bit! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm glad to hear everyone is well again.  I've got to go back to studying and it may be a day or so before I'm able to check in again.  Talk at everyone later!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Purrtykitty - Hows the studying coming? Or did you get distracted by your awesome pink nail polish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I did an extra lap on the treadmill for ya last night...well, ok....it was really my punishment for eating caramel cheesecake 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Although I did split it with DH_

 
Studying is going well.  I took my first simulated exam on Saturday and I scored about where I should be.  I'm starting to feel better about the up coming exam, but I still have A LOT of progress to make!  I've been working out OK, too.  3 times last week, which I think is pretty good for just starting back.  I went yesterday and I'm sitting here in Panera in my gym clothes because I'm headed to they gym after a little studying.  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_I'm a big heal freak! I am 5'9" and I still get 4-5" heels. I have to get the cushions for the ball of your foot, the ones for the whole foot don't seem to work to well for me. 
Has anyone noticed when you have new heels and you start walking around on your carpet it's DEATH! I swear I have nearly slipped a few times, lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm 5'9" too and I love me some heels!!  But, yeah...gotta watch out for slick soles on carpet - or even blacktop.  I've been known to almost lose it walking on slick pavement!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_I just got back from seeing WALL-E. OMG, it was soo cute & pretty funny too. I thinks it is a def go see! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am nearly going to barf from eating too much popcorn.

The hubby actually works on the 4th, so I guess I will just have my mom over and wine it up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not too much though, I have to go to school the next day (I hate having school on Saturdays.)_

 
I'm glad to hear you like WALL-E!  DH and I really want to see that.  Emotive robots = CUTE!!  Everytime we'd see a commercial for WALL-E, we'd go, "Awwww!"


----------



## KikiB (Jun 30, 2008)

Wow that sucks! We're lucky in that all we get really are earthquakes...but no AC when it gets hot would be bad. I mean here in Seattle, 80 is considered hot and 90 is a scorcher. We don't have AC-just ceiling fans.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 30, 2008)

I have three ceiling fans throughout my place! Our weather is all over the place. Fog, rain, sun, you name it - and it can all happen within one afternoon. I felt an earthquake once when I was living in Montreal, which was pretty wacky. Once I figured out what it was, I got really excited. Ha! At first I thought I might just be shaking, as that happens. I get hopped up on asthma meds and shake like crazy, plus I was a hardcore insomniac in those days. Anyhow, it was quite the novelty for me.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 30, 2008)

I've rejoined the Modern Era!!  Power was restored today - happy happy, joy joy!!  I absolutely love ceiling fans.  We've also got three in our house and we run them pretty frequently.  They really help those days when it's not too hot out, but there isn't much of a breeze.  Without them, we'd run the A/C more often and that's just too darn expensive.


----------



## KikiB (Jun 30, 2008)

We have four-one in each bedroom and then one in the entryway. They are a lifesaver. Now it's warm but with a nice simulated breeze going...but I just got back from the beach where it was hot, so I got sweaty, and I doused myself in Hawaiian Tropic tanning oil, and busses are hot and just sitting will make your legs sweat...Time will tell though if I got a really good tan, or if I really burnt. I hope it is not the second one.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 30, 2008)

Glad to see you back purrtykitty!  We missed you!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Glad to see you back purrtykitty! We missed you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks!  I feel like I missed so much.  It's absolutely ridiculous how dependent we (as a nation) have become on modern electronics and how much we take electricity for granted.  We were only without power for 2 1/2 days, but we just felt so disabled because much of what we do is connected to power.  We couldn't cook because we have an electric range and microwave.  No laundry, etc...  Once the sun went down our only source of light was candles...ahh, those romantic candlelit Taco Bell dinners, lol!

We've been blaming Al Gore for all this bad weather (ya know, since he invented Global Warming, lol).  Never in my life have I experience this many severe storms in one season (and it ain't over, yet) - and I've lived here all my life!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 30, 2008)

^^^DH & I were just talking about that very subject at dinner tonight.  We've talked a lot about getting a generator. But then even if we had power, chances are there still wouldn't be any internet.  Ah, I really wouldn't mind NOT being able to cook 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW - anyone see South Parks take on no internet...funnnnny!

Purrtykitty - I'm so glad you're back here too


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_^^^DH & I were just talking about that very subject at dinner tonight. We've talked a lot about getting a generator. But then even if we had power, chances are there still wouldn't be any internet. Ah, I really wouldn't mind NOT being able to cook 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW - anyone see South Parks take on no internet...funnnnny!

Purrtykitty - I'm so glad you're back here too_

 
Hilarious episode!!  I love South Park, no matter how inappropriate it is!

The generator is great if not for the single reason that we could plug our fridge in.  The news said everything in the fridge/freezer has to be tossed after 48 hours with no power.  If we didn't have the generator, we'd have lost an entire fridge/freezer of food.  Plus, it was great for plugging the TV into and watching it a bit.  Cable didn't go out, so I suppose we _could_ have drug the wireless internet up and plugged it in, but that wasn't worth the effort.  Plus, the more things plugged in, the quicker you run through gas.


----------



## KikiB (Jun 30, 2008)

We are considering getting a generator too because a year and a half ago there was this HUGE windstorm that knocked out power in the area. We were without for 15 hours but some people were without for a week. I agree though, we all rely on electricity way too much.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Hilarious episode!!  I love South Park, no matter how inappropriate it is!_

 





  OMG...us too....BIG time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  We even buy the DVD sets by seasons so we can hear Matt & Treys commentary


----------



## KikiB (Jun 30, 2008)

I've only seen one episode of South Park in my life. Seriously!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_I've only seen one episode of South Park in my life. Seriously!_

 
I'm not too far ahead of you here. I have seen a handful of episodes, but only when people I know have sat me down to watch them.


----------



## KikiB (Jun 30, 2008)

Well I was never allowed to watch it when I was younger and I never really watched Comedy Central until this time last year when I started watching Daily Show/Colbert. My parents sheltered me a lot and well, they still do, but less so than before.

Oh and so far, no sunburn. Phew.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 30, 2008)

No love for meee?


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 30, 2008)

blah tv is crap now isn't it?? i guess this is a huge hint to study. that'll be my lovely holiday tomorrow! gotta get this done!!!

its sad but a lot of those reality shows have me tuning in. the baby borrowers. oh and wipeout--this one has stupid competitions but the ppl look funny and there are funny comments, so it at least has me cracking up after a long day at work!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 30, 2008)

anyone else feeling a redecorating/renovation itch?? I think its that time of year, i just want to change everything and make it feel more open....cheery, bright! i think i'm going faucet shopping this weekend (yea big thrill! lol)


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_No love for meee?_

 
OH YES!!!! I was thinking of you the past couple of days....honestly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  One of the reasons I was thinking of you, QVC is having a big makeup show tomorrow night for a couple of hours.

So, whats up?


----------



## KikiB (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_anyone else feeling a redecorating/renovation itch?? I think its that time of year, i just want to change everything and make it feel more open....cheery, bright! i think i'm going faucet shopping this weekend (yea big thrill! lol)_

 
I just need to get organized, period. Next week I'm potentially having a lot more time off so that I will be able to spend some time getting stuff cleaned and such. It isn't as much about redecoration for me as I only have my room, and instead of painting the walls I tape fashion ads and marketing from work to the walls.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_anyone else feeling a redecorating/renovation itch?? I think its that time of year, i just want to change everything and make it feel more open....cheery, bright! i think i'm going faucet shopping this weekend (yea big thrill! lol)_

 
YES! Me too. And, I want a new big curve kitchen faucet. I hate the one I have now. I've been in a slow process over the last year pulling off wallpaper & just painting the walls.

It just drives hubby crazy when I start by pulling just one lil piece of the wallpaper off...cause he knows if I start a project like that...work is comin _his _way too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I HATE removing wallpaper...its such a pain.

Next is the bedroom...& then I only have a bathroom & another bedroom left to do.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 30, 2008)

Rather than redecorate, I'd like to... decorate! And, you know, unpack. Worked on some cleaning and unpacking today. SO MUCH MORE TO GO. AUUUGHGHGHGHHHHH!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_OH YES!!!! I was thinking of you the past couple of days....honestly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  One of the reasons I was thinking of you, QVC is having a big makeup show tomorrow night for a couple of hours.

So, whats up?_

 
Awww, elegant- you are a sweetheart! I was at the boyfriends so I couldnt post like i would have liked

A makeup show on qvc you say? My secret is out isn't it, my name is adina and im addicted to qvc


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 30, 2008)

^^^ I must admit, I like to buy some of my Smashbox from QVC. & some from other lines. I love to watch the makeup shows...of course


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 30, 2008)

If anyone wants to help paint my place, it's CREAM throughout, UGH. I HATE it.


----------



## KikiB (Jun 30, 2008)

I would be in so much trouble with those shopping channels-and I just had a lecture from the parents who are going to be requiring me to start saving more money each month because they dropped the bomb that they are wanting to move. That means I'm going to be buying a LOT less MAC.


----------



## KikiB (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_If anyone wants to help paint my place, it's CREAM throughout, UGH. I HATE it._

 
My parents KEPT the walls the way they were when we moved-stark white. They hate coloured paint, they see it as being pointless.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_My parents KEPT the walls the way they were when we moved-stark white. They hate coloured paint, they see it as being pointless._

 

Ewwwwwwwww! At least there's a touch of coloured paint in my place - the bathroom ceiling is blue.


----------



## KikiB (Jun 30, 2008)

The closest they got to colour was a white that had a hint of butter yellow in it for the rec room-but other than that they did absolutely nothing. When and if I move out I am definitely going to be painting my walls sherbert orange.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_The closest they got to colour was a white that had a hint of butter yellow in it for the rec room-but other than that they did absolutely nothing. When and if I move out I am definitely going to be painting my walls sherbert orange._

 
That is exactly the colour I want to paint my girl room. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (the sherbert orange, that is)


----------



## KikiB (Jul 1, 2008)

See I love yellow, orange, and pink, but figure I want something a bit quirky and that won't repulse my parentals or friends too much...

I would definitely hope to have my vanity set up and working, complete with stands for everything. If something is in a drawer, it never gets used. I would keep my Ikea computer desk because I use it as a vanity almost, but the actual vanity would be a hair and craft station.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_See I love yellow, orange, and pink, but figure I want something a bit quirky and that won't repulse my parentals or friends too much...

I would definitely hope to have my vanity set up and working, complete with stands for everything. If something is in a drawer, it never gets used. I would keep my Ikea computer desk because I use it as a vanity almost, but the actual vanity would be a hair and craft station._

 
Orange is my favourite colour. I want my living room to be yellow, and I want to paint the far wall of my kitchen aqua, while the rest stays white.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 1, 2008)

elegant one..i'm at the same spot. this house has tons of 70s style wallpaper. grrr. so my mom bought one of those steamers. it helps but it still takes a while. grrr. but then i want to knock down half a wall to make this 60's house seem a bit more open...but that costs a lot of money. eeek.

i love trying to plan colour schemes but seriously i get a bit overwhelmed at the same time!! lol. good times. but i love going to home depot to plan and/or dream!


----------



## kobri (Jul 1, 2008)

So Wall E was good? I didn't have high hopes for it. Whenever I see the little robot allI can think is "Johnny 5 is alive"


----------



## KikiB (Jul 1, 2008)

The last movie I went to go see was Cloverfield, and it was only because the guy who I was hooking up with at the time BEGGED me to go with him and his friends...which also included the friend of his who I am now hooking up with. I wouldn't go to a movie though-I'm way too antsy, the food is overpriced, and $9 to see a movie once? That's partway to an eyeshadow for me.


----------



## stv578 (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_anyone else feeling a redecorating/renovation itch?? I think its that time of year, i just want to change everything and make it feel more open....cheery, bright! i think i'm going faucet shopping this weekend (yea big thrill! lol)_

 
We've been redecorating our 8 year old house the last few weeks.  We just finishing paining the dining room, and still have to paint the kitchen and family room.  We also got a new counter top for the kitchen and will be sanding and repainting the cabinets.  New light fixtures went up in the dining room, kitchen and entrance way and shutters replaced the curtains in our bedroom and dining room!!!  So, ya, I'd say we've been in the mood to redecorate, lol!  Actually, it was more a matter of finally replacing the fixtures that came with the house and getting rid of the ikea drapes we had originally intended to be a temporary fix, for 8 years!  As for colour on the walls, we had a bright mango yellow shade up on the main floor, and I just got so sick of colour that we're doing neutrals right through the house now!  All this work and I'm trying to convince DH to consider moving next year instead of the year after!!!


----------



## stv578 (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_elegant one..i'm at the same spot. this house has tons of 70s style wallpaper. grrr. so my mom bought one of those steamers. it helps but it still takes a while. grrr. but then i want to knock down half a wall to make this 60's house seem a bit more open...but that costs a lot of money. eeek.

i love trying to plan colour schemes but seriously i get a bit overwhelmed at the same time!! lol. good times. but i love going to home depot to plan and/or dream!_

 
My brother is helping my mom redo her straight from the 60's kitchen, complete with orange, yellow and green floral wallpaper! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I know what you mean about picking colours, it literally took me 8 months to pick the colours for our house, but what really helps is going to a paint store like benjamin moore with something in mind, and getting one of the people that have been there a while to help you out.  I went to three stores till I found one with a guy that was really familiar with all their colours, and I brought a swatch of the counter top and flooring and honestly, this guy picked out the perfect colours in a matter of minutes!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_No love for meee?_

 
Awwwww.......we got lots of love for you!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I was wondering where you were!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just got back from bowling at Lucky Strikes.  That place is pretty fancy for a bowling alley!  I had a lot of fun even though it was a work function!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_So Wall E was good? I didn't have high hopes for it. Whenever I see the little robot allI can think is "Johnny 5 is alive"_

 
I thought it was really good, but I am nerdy like that.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi there,

I am going to get my eyebrows done today. It is definitely time for that. As I have vacation I will go swimming with my boyfriend today, the weather is great and I don't want to sit at home all day waiting for Cool Heat, Electroflash and Sonic Chic. Why am I so impatient?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a great day you all!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 1, 2008)

I am getting my eye brows done tomorrow!  It is about time I finally get around to doing that!  I can't wait to hear what you get from all of the collections Susanne!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 1, 2008)

Yes, a hauling report is in order...

I really want to go swimming but there really aren't a ton of outdoor pools in the area that are public, and you don't want to go swimming at the beach that I go to.

Speaking of which, I need to make an appointment to get my brows done tomorrow...


----------



## nunu (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Hi there,

I am going to get my eyebrows done today. It is definitely time for that. As I have vacation I will go swimming with my boyfriend today, the weather is great and I don't want to sit at home all day waiting for Cool Heat, Electroflash and Sonic Chic. Why am I so impatient? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a great day you all!_

 
I'm getting mine done sometime this week! I can't wait to see what you got from all these collections!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 1, 2008)

Haha, brow time for me too today. Ladies, I am going to be away from all of you till Sunday. Going to Montreal with the boyfriend for a bit of a holiday :-D

Well, I will have my laptop so I hope to sneak on every once in a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and coach- I have heard of lucky strikes, there might even be one near me but Im not sure. Bowling can be a fun time indeed


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 1, 2008)

have fun in Canada Adina!! have you been to Montreal before? I've not...yet. but now that i'm essentially done uni i can't wait to start traveling again!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_I thought it was really good, but I am nerdy like that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wooo! Being nerdy is where it's at, yo.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_have fun in Canada Adina!! have you been to Montreal before? I've not...yet. but now that i'm essentially done uni i can't wait to start traveling again!_

 
You definitely need to hit up Montreal at some point; tis simply fabulous. I <3 it.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 1, 2008)

All this eyebrow talk... my my. I just pluck mine.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 1, 2008)

i need to go for a eyebrow wax. ugh. ive plucked for several years but still don't have a good shape IMO. still too thick as i let it grow out from my overplucked stage. cannot figure it out! :S

Question for my bimbos: have you guys seen/own See Sheer lipstick? The swatch on mac's site enticed me (yes I know, they are not accurate!) Its a lustre and says its Pinked Grapefruit.  I cannot seem to find swatches....anywhere!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 1, 2008)

Okay I've found at least one swatch on here.  misamayah's lippie swatches = <3. I now have plumful and see sheer on my list!!

lol then i will expand my lippie collection from just pinky tones!....slowly. I'd love it to be able to wear something as bold as Vegas Volt...but baby steps!

I'm pumped for this weekend---its pay weekend so I'm wanting to get a haircut/trim....and then perhaps dye it again...my avatar reminds me how freakin much i loved egyptian plum.......so its coming back!! lol there seems to be a common thread here with my love for plums! (i know, I'm a bit ahead of the game, the deep purple/plum type colours would suit better in fall I think, but with the way this summer has been freaking flying, itll be here in no time)

and I know its bad to say, but I can't wait for the next couple months to pass. I hate humidity. I hate plus 35*c weather. I love fall!! (everything except for the stinging bees/wasps).


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 1, 2008)

Girls, I've got my red on for Canada day! Red enriched cremestick liner and Classic Dame mattene. The eyes are simple with your ladyship from lash to brow, sweet sienna in the crease/out v, graphic brown fluidline and black mascara. Along with my black clothing, it's a totally suitable outfit for a barbecue with the extended family! *shifty eyes* Especially since my shirt has what looks like bright blue polka dots - until you get close enough to see that they are actually skulls. <3 Even though I have a bit of shy beauty BPB and porcelain pink MSF on, I still look... kind of ghostly. Mwahahahahahaha!

My dad's going to hate it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He's one of _those_ that refers to makeup as "war paint". 

Purple hair is fantastic. I miss having the freedom to dye my hair royal purple (the job won't allow it). 

HURRAY for expanding lippie collections! I looooves colours. Nom nom nom. You totally have me cheering you on.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_i need to go for a eyebrow wax. ugh. ive plucked for several years but still don't have a good shape IMO. still too thick as i let it grow out from my overplucked stage. cannot figure it out! :S

Question for my bimbos: have you guys seen/own See Sheer lipstick? The swatch on mac's site enticed me (yes I know, they are not accurate!) Its a lustre and says its Pinked Grapefruit.  I cannot seem to find swatches....anywhere!_

 
Ah, I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE See Sheer!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, I apply it very lightly. Its a gorgeous color. I love it so much I own 3 of them


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Ah, I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE See Sheer!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, I apply it very lightly. Its a gorgeous color. I love it so much I own 3 of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Silly woman! So, when are you going to post pictures of your collection?


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Silly woman! So, when are you going to post pictures of your collection? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh geezzzz, the thought of pulling everything out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well, I'll consider doing that maybe this weekend or next because i do need to clean up some clutter.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 1, 2008)

Ok, I just swatched See Sheer on my hand...it is a lighter version of Pink Grapefruit lg. i would say. Its pretty! 

The other shade that I don't think gets much love, it Sashimi Mimi (I think I spelled that right) SM is a little pinker/corally & just slightly darker than SSheer.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 1, 2008)

sweet! yes elegant-one, it takes a while but i was able to reorganize it all, and find some that i want to give love to again!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but of course, only do it when you have time!!


----------



## kobri (Jul 1, 2008)

Happy Canada Day everyone!

Have fun in Montreal. It is such a great city, although I like any city with a subway system.


----------



## KikiB (Jul 1, 2008)

Seattle won't have subway but we're getting light rail from downtown to the airport next year...


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_anyone else feeling a redecorating/renovation itch?? I think its that time of year, i just want to change everything and make it feel more open....cheery, bright! i think i'm going faucet shopping this weekend (yea big thrill! lol)_

 
Always! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Right now our master bathroom is tore up - and when I say tore up, I mean nothing 'cept walls and the mere framing for a new shower.  No toilet, sink or fixtures.  And it's been like that for a year!!  Bro-in-law and DH started it, but have yet to finish.  But when they're done, it will be all mine!  Chocolate marble floors, sunset pink and lavender walls, chocolate and deep purple tiles and bronze fixtures. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It will be a heavenly, girly sanctuary amongst the man-friendly decorated house. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Ladies, I am going to be away from all of you till Sunday. Going to Montreal with the boyfriend for a bit of a holiday :-D

Well, I will have my laptop so I hope to sneak on every once in a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Have fun in Montreal!  We'll miss you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_I thought it was really good, but I am nerdy like that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Wooo! Being nerdy is where it's at, yo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hell to the yeah for the nerds!!  It's what pays the bills!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Always! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Right now our master bathroom is tore up - and when I say tore up, I mean nothing 'cept walls and the mere framing for a new shower.  No toilet, sink or fixtures.  And it's been like that for a year!!  Bro-in-law and DH started it, but have yet to finish.  But when they're done, it will be all mine!  Chocolate marble floors, sunset pink and lavender walls, chocolate and deep purple tiles and bronze fixtures. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It will be a heavenly, girly sanctuary amongst the man-friendly decorated house. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_

 
That sounds awesome!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love the color combo. So, you'll like have your very own makeup palace


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_elegant one..i'm at the same spot. this house has tons of 70s style wallpaper. grrr. so my mom bought one of those steamers. it helps but it still takes a while. grrr. but then i want to knock down half a wall to make this 60's house seem a bit more open...but that costs a lot of money. eeek.

i love trying to plan colour schemes but seriously i get a bit overwhelmed at the same time!! lol. good times. but i love going to home depot to plan and/or dream!_

 
I used this non-chemical liquid in my hot water that helped the paper come right off - got it at Lowes which is just like Home Depot. I must admit, I love Home Depot too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The open look is great - thats what our kids did. They renovated this huge & I mean huge upper level warehouse in the 'big city' and except for the bathroom  (which they built) & an additional room, its all open concept. Its amazing...I love going there.

It would look awesome to take out the wall...be right there with a sledgehammer to help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...wanted to use the hammer smiley, but he's disappeared for now


----------



## Susanne (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi bimbos, I am back


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 1, 2008)

OK Bimbos...I just refuse to pay $8 shipping for makeup from Nordie's. So, if there are any of you that plan on getting something from Colour Forms (or really anything from Nordie's for that matter) I don't mind doing a CP along with my order. So if there are any Bimbos out there that want anything (or Bimbos who want to avoid paying sales tax or Canadian prices 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) let me know (by PM so we don't get into trouble).  If I get enough to get free shipping, then I'll pass that along, otherwise I'd split shipping accordingly.

And can someone clue me in on what's being released next Thursday?  With all these collections coming out, my mind's turned to mush!


----------



## nunu (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Haha, brow time for me too today. Ladies, I am going to be away from all of you till Sunday. Going to Montreal with the boyfriend for a bit of a holiday :-D

Well, I will have my laptop so I hope to sneak on every once in a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and coach- I have heard of lucky strikes, there might even be one near me but Im not sure. Bowling can be a fun time indeed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
have fun! we are going to miss you!!


----------



## nunu (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Hi bimbos, I am back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

welcome back, i was wondering where you were.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_have fun in Canada Adina!! have you been to Montreal before? I've not...yet. but now that i'm essentially done uni i can't wait to start traveling again!_

 
Thanks so much! First time in Canada, so excited!!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_Happy Canada Day everyone!

Have fun in Montreal. It is such a great city, although I like any city with a subway system._

 
THANKS!!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Have fun in Montreal!  We'll miss you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks dear! I shall miss you all too!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_And can someone clue me in on what's being released next Thursday?  With all these collections coming out, my mind's turned to mush!_

 

Sonic Chic, new view, electroflash!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_OK Bimbos...I just refuse to pay $8 shipping for makeup from Nordie's.
And can someone clue me in on what's being released next Thursday?  With all these collections coming out, my mind's turned to mush!_

 
Me too - on both!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thats why I wanted to do my preorder with the Nordies closest to me. Well, that & to get the heck out for awhile.

I was confused too...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I was confused with starflash & electroflash


----------



## stv578 (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Hi there,

I am going to get my eyebrows done today. It is definitely time for that. As I have vacation I will go swimming with my boyfriend today, the weather is great and I don't want to sit at home all day waiting for Cool Heat, Electroflash and Sonic Chic. Why am I so impatient? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a great day you all!_

 
Definitely let us know what you get!  Nice to actually get some collections before Can/US!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Haha, brow time for me too today. Ladies, I am going to be away from all of you till Sunday. Going to Montreal with the boyfriend for a bit of a holiday :-D




_

 
Woo hoo!  Have fun!  I haven't been to Montreal in years, would love to go, i think there are some great clothing stores, just don't know where! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_ 
Question for my bimbos: have you guys seen/own See Sheer lipstick? The swatch on mac's site enticed me (yes I know, they are not accurate!) Its a lustre and says its Pinked Grapefruit. I cannot seem to find swatches....anywhere!_

 
I have See Sheer, on me (olive skin, NC25) it goes on a reddish coral.  But it looks gorgeous with Love Nectar over top or a pink lipglass, like the Viva Glam VI SE!  It actually is very flattering for the olive skinned gals, but I'm more into pinks, so it doesn't get much love from me unless it's worn with a pink gloss.  I think, but not %100 sure that By Degrees slimshine is somewhat similar.

To all my fellow Canadian bimbos, Happy Canada Day!!!  It's a gorgeous sunny day in TO, 25c and a nice breeze going.  Perfect!  We took the kids to the zoo for a few hrs and my mum just called us up to invite us over for some Chinese food, yum!  My little guy loves the chicken balls with the "red sauce"!!!


----------



## stv578 (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_ 




Sonic Chic, new view, electroflash!_

 
I'm a gonna be broke next week!  And I'm hitting the pro store next monday since I'll be making the trip downtown for the first time in a while (at least on my own!).  Not sure if the B2M there, but I don't see why not.  If so, I'll be getting a few e/s!  It's gonna be a big MAC week next week!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_I'm a gonna be broke next week!  And I'm hitting the pro store next monday since I'll be making the trip downtown for the first time in a while (at least on my own!).  Not sure if the B2M there, but I don't see why not.  If so, I'll be getting a few e/s!  It's gonna be a big MAC week next week!_

 
   Broken, but totally happy


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 1, 2008)

How have I never heard of see sheer MAC lipstick before.  I seriously thought I would recognize any MAC product name! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Adina have fun in Montreal with the boyfriend!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  We will miss you!

Elegant-one please post pics of your collection!  I would love to see it!

Hi to everyone else and HAPPY CANADA DAY!!!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_i need to go for a eyebrow wax. ugh. ive plucked for several years but still don't have a good shape IMO. still too thick as i let it grow out from my overplucked stage. cannot figure it out! :S

Question for my bimbos: have you guys seen/own See Sheer lipstick? The swatch on mac's site enticed me (yes I know, they are not accurate!) Its a lustre and says its Pinked Grapefruit. I cannot seem to find swatches....anywhere!_

 
I was interested in see sheer as well. Im gonna get it lol

Why is everyone getting their eyebrows waxed??? I feel left out lol. Since I do mine myself, it is no fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol I only trust myself though

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_Okay I've found at least one swatch on here. misamayah's lippie swatches = <3. I now have plumful and see sheer on my list!!

lol then i will expand my lippie collection from just pinky tones!....slowly. I'd love it to be able to wear something as bold as Vegas Volt...but baby steps!

I'm pumped for this weekend---its pay weekend so I'm wanting to get a haircut/trim....and then perhaps dye it again...my avatar reminds me how freakin much i loved egyptian plum.......so its coming back!! lol there seems to be a common thread here with my love for plums! (i know, I'm a bit ahead of the game, the deep purple/plum type colours would suit better in fall I think, but with the way this summer has been freaking flying, itll be here in no time)

and I know its bad to say, but I can't wait for the next couple months to pass. I hate humidity. I hate plus 35*c weather. I love fall!! (everything except for the stinging bees/wasps)._

 
I've just started with the bolder shades....its fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And go for the haircolor. I love coloring hair. Mine is now black. I love it!

I wish we get a fall this year. Last year we didnt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Oh geezzzz, the thought of pulling everything out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well, I'll consider doing that maybe this weekend or next because i do need to clean up some clutter._

 
Does that mean you will be sending me and gigglegirl/Hannah one of your extra See Sheer lippies?? You really dont need two you know...you wouldnt want them to go bad and then have wasted $28. I will gladly take one off your hands. If it means THAT much to you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_have fun! we are going to miss you!!



_

 
Yes, we will.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_That sounds awesome!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love the color combo. So, you'll like have your very own makeup palace 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Makeup in the bathroom!? Nooooooo! *cries* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Having an organized makeup collection is great. I find that it, along with my spreadsheet inventory on my computer helps me to

I have to remember what I have so that I actually use it all! I need to find my camera and its cord, bah. I would have posted a FOTD today if I knew where those were... oh well.

I think I am completely skipping new view, sonic chic and electroflash. I plan to get half jars of three of the colour forms pigments, though (royal flush, circa plum, gilded green). 

I have a piece of bubble wrap stuck to my foot.

The barbecue with my extended family today went well. There was a huge umbrella to hide under, so I didn't have to get sick! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I seriously need to find and invest in a parasol. I _hated_ my cousin's boyfriend, as I found him to be loud, obnoxious and moronic. Ugh. I just sat there biting my tongue thinking, "Now, see, Dad? Joe's not that bad, after all!" Joe being my boy. The poor sucker didn't get fair warning of how much family I have that was going to be attending, because I'm mean and didn't tell him! It was reasonably small today, though, and none of the little kids were present. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Seriously? Kids are SO not my thing. Makes it pretty funny that I worked in a daycare for a while.)

The bimbos seem to have moved on to an eyebrow-waxing and lipstick party! Though, there are still a couple of us pluckin' over here. 

Today was SO FRIGGING HUMID. My face was _dripping_. It was disgusting. I still have decent coverage from the MUFE, though! I totally defeated its mattifying power, but it's the coverage that I really care about. I think I need a blot TOWEL. Or, the almighty magical god of blot powders. You know, either or.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_ love coloring hair. Mine is now black. I love it!_

 
I love my dark hair - I feel like I can get away with much more!  My natural hair color is a dark blonde-ish brown - very blah on me.  I look sooo washed out - even DH thinks so.  The dark hair on me just perks my coloring up so much!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I love my dark hair - I feel like I can get away with much more!  My natural hair color is a dark blonde-ish brown - very blah on me.  I look sooo washed out - even DH thinks so.  The dark hair on me just perks my coloring up so much!_

 
Pretty much anything is better than my natural colour - a blah medium brown with ash blonde highlights. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Red and royal purple are my favourite colours to go, and sometimes a very dark cool brown, but in reality basically anything is game66.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 1, 2008)

I toyed with putting purple in my hair this summer, as it will be the last time I'm without a job (hopefully).  But I've been otherwise distracted and now I don't want purple if I go on a job interview...that would be very bad.  I'm not sure how many people would hire a lawyer with purple hair streaks and neon pink nails, lol!  Maybe rock bands?


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks for the well wishes ladies!!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Thanks for the well wishes ladies!!_

 
Be good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'll miss you!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_OK Bimbos...I just refuse to pay $8 shipping for makeup from Nordie's. So, if there are any of you that plan on getting something from Colour Forms (or really anything from Nordie's for that matter) I don't mind doing a CP along with my order. So if there are any Bimbos out there that want anything (or Bimbos who want to avoid paying sales tax or Canadian prices 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) let me know (by PM so we don't get into trouble). If I get enough to get free shipping, then I'll pass that along, otherwise I'd split shipping accordingly._

 
I just wanted to add that this offer is open for anyone, including our Bimbos across the pond!


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm totally a BIMBO!!!!!!!! I <3<3<3 GLITTER AND ALL THINGS SPARKLY! I'm working on getting ALL of the dazzleglasses! 





I remember when I first saw dazzleglass I was like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!! I can't wait to get more glitter brilliants! I went nuts over them this past weekend! <3


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 1, 2008)

^^Welcome!!  You're properly fit to be a Dazzleglass Bimbo!


----------



## stv578 (Jul 2, 2008)

Now I'm getting really confused... so we have Sonic Chic, Colour Forms and Electroflash all on the 11th?  Or do I have the date wrong?!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Now I'm getting really confused... so we have Sonic Chic, Colour Forms and Electroflash all on the 11th? Or do I have the date wrong?!_

 
Sonic Chic, Electroflash, and New View are being released on the 10th.  Colour Forms is on the 18th.


----------



## stv578 (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Sonic Chic, Electroflash, and New View are being released on the 10th. Colour Forms is on the 18th._

 
Thanks!  Though I'm pretty sure Colour Forms is on the 11th here, at least that's what the SA said when I went in to pre-order an item.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Thanks! Though I'm pretty sure Colour Forms is on the 11th here, at least that's what the SA said when I went in to pre-order an item. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That may be.  Nordies isn't shipping online pre-orders until the 18th.


----------



## kobri (Jul 2, 2008)

What a day! It was too friggin hot here today and I missed a bit with my sunscreen and now have a sunburn the size of a loonie on my ankle as well as a stripe just below my t shirt sleeve and look dumb, but worst of all a truck of 12 million bees flipped over in New Brunswick (that 12 million was NOT a typo) and I don't think I will sleep until I know every last one of them has been caught. The news likes to break in with the story at every single commercial just incase it has slipped my mind in the last three minutes. I just loved when they added that when the truck flipped, the bees thought that they were under attack and are aggressive.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 2, 2008)

*buzz, buzz, buzz* j/k, lol!  Take care of that sunburn, though - always unpleasant no matter how minor.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I love my dark hair - I feel like I can get away with much more! My natural hair color is a dark blonde-ish brown - very blah on me. I look sooo washed out - even DH thinks so. The dark hair on me just perks my coloring up so much!_

 
Well my natural color is dark brown. To me its not that much of a difference. Plus I'm tan, its not like im very pale, u know? Oh well...I like it. Its just a gloss. Although my grays are already poking back out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kobri--aghhh bees! ive never been stung by one. Watch out


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_What a day! It was too friggin hot here today and I missed a bit with my sunscreen and now have a sunburn the size of a loonie on my ankle as well as a stripe just below my t shirt sleeve and look dumb, but worst of all a truck of 12 million bees flipped over in New Brunswick (that 12 million was NOT a typo) and I don't think I will sleep until I know every last one of them has been caught. The news likes to break in with the story at every single commercial just incase it has slipped my mind in the last three minutes. I just loved when they added that when the truck flipped, the bees thought that they were under attack and are aggressive._

 
Seriously, it should be fine. All they need to do is let the bees be and wait - come a calm sunset, the bees will return to the hive. Or, in this case, the flipped truck. Sigh.

Today was disgusting. I think the humidity must be in part because they've been predicting heavy rain for days and instead it was super clear. Hence my dripping face today, ugh. Not cool.


----------



## KikiB (Jul 2, 2008)

Colour Forms would not launch early, even my MA said that it will be ready for pick-up on the Friday.

It luckily was not as hot here today, but man oh man I got a nice burn on my back. Ouch. At least it is not TOO bad. Tomorrow will be the last nice day and then back to rain.


----------



## KikiB (Jul 2, 2008)

It's yet another warm day here although it's a lot more mild. The parents are out gardening...and I'm nursing one hell of a sunburn on my back. It seems to have gotten progressively worse.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 2, 2008)

My cool heat stuff showed up in the mail today. Upon swatching Cool Heat eyeshadow and Big T next to each other, I have come to discover that they are definitely different colours on my skin. Big T is much more muted and considerably less blue than Cool Heat. Don't get me wrong, they're similar, but if I hold my hand at full arm's length I can still distinctly see the difference.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 2, 2008)

So, you know what is NOT awesome? 100% humidity.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_So, you know what is NOT awesome? 100% humidity._

 

Welcome, where you here today?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No, we had a bright, hot summer day today at first, but now there is a thunderstorm again.


----------



## KikiB (Jul 2, 2008)

Only in the 60's here, THANK GOD. I am kinda hoping for the rain on Friday so that the air can get cleared. (it'll give my burn time to heal) Then it had better get warm again for purposes of me tanning.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Welcome, where you here today?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No, we had a bright, hot summer day today at first, but now there is a thunderstorm again._

 
I want a thunderstorm! I LOOOOOOOOVE thunderstorms!

EDIT: Holy cheese! 2000 posts!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 2, 2008)

I just want some decent food...we have nothing really interesting around though. Boo.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I was interested in see sheer as well. Im gonna get it lol

I've just started with the bolder shades....its fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Does that mean you will be sending me and gigglegirl/Hannah one of your extra See Sheer lippies?? You really dont need two you know...you wouldnt want them to go bad and then have wasted $28. I will gladly take one off your hands. If it means THAT much to you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Yes, we will. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 









...i couldn't find the backups this morning...but I know/think they are there somewhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You should wear bolder shades, I think they would look awesome on you. That post for the see sheer lippies that gigglegirl posted the link...you should check out some of those plum lip shades...I'm thinking plum-like was the one I was thinking for you  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It was so nice here today (ok a little hot) so I had a severe case of ADD...so I took off on my bike for quite a long ride late morning. It was great feeling. I just did not want to be inside at all today. The down side is that I got a bit of a tan. (which prolly no one would even notice but me)  I don't like getting sun on my face. Oh well.

Oh i agree, for some reason, the darker hair does lend to be able to wear bolder colors.


----------



## KikiB (Jul 2, 2008)

I am way too sore to do much of anything. I think I'll make some brownies.

(walking up hills in Fit Flops=easy way to work your legs)


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 2, 2008)

lol rebecca i laughed my butt off, elegant-one's see sheer lipstick stash! i'm totally checking this out next time i'm at the counter, AND look at plumful

seriously rebecca, I totally agree with elegant-one---check out plum colours. i like the ones like twig-twig that are plummy-brown neutral so I'm easing into plums. 

yay girls its already wednesday night, just a couple more days to the weekend..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 almost the American holiday-->I remember being in the US one fourth of july and my goodness, your fireworks displays i saw were AMAZING (and this was in the small kinda sparse north dakota so i can't imagine what itd be like in a bigger city/state!)


----------



## nunu (Jul 2, 2008)

Bimbo's i am disappointed with the MAC in Oman. They are releasing Neo Sci Fi on july the 7th. I already hauled from NSF in the uk. The MA also said that they don't get collections every month, it's every other month. Right now they have got Naughty nauticals out boooooo

I'm dying to get my hands on cool heat and the other collections 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



They are going to be out in the UK tomorrow.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 2, 2008)

every other month? oh my freaking goodness. but in one respect, isn't that good for your pocketbook? i'm sure there are ppl who'll be more than happy to help you out with CP'ing to help a fellow bimbo-mac addict to get their fix!!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Bimbo's i am disappointed with the MAC in Oman. They are releasing Neo Sci Fi on july the 7th. I already hauled from NSF in the uk. The MA also said that they don't get collections every month, it's every other month. Right now they have got Naughty nauticals out boooooo

I'm dying to get my hands on cool heat and the other collections 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



They are going to be out in the UK tomorrow._

 
This is when you get people to CP things for you.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 2, 2008)

Well I'm going to offer my CP-ing services for Colour Forms again, and for that matter - anything else anyone wants from MAC.


----------



## nunu (Jul 2, 2008)

Thank you my fellow bimbo-mac addicts, i was so annoyed when i found out! 
I will probably get some CP's done since we don't even have a mac webiste to order from (grrrr) 

 LOL

Thank you purrty! That's really sweet!


----------



## nunu (Jul 2, 2008)

Oh i forgot to add that they haven't release the dazzleglasses or tendertones yet! That means more glitter for me since i only own 4 dazzleglasses LOL!! 

Dazzleglasses here i come!! (i have no idea when are they going to be released maybe after NSF??)


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Thank you my fellow bimbo-mac addicts, i was so annoyed when i found out! 
*I will probably get some CP's done since we don't even have a mac webiste to order from (grrrr)* 

LOL

Thank you purrty! That's really sweet!_

 
That's just all sorts of wrong!!  You need to contact a lawyer ASAP - that must be against the law!


----------



## nunu (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_That's just all sorts of wrong!! You need to contact a lawyer ASAP - that must be against the law! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LMAO you just cracked me up and brightned my day with that comment LOL




I needed that, thank you fellow MAC addict. I knew someone would understand! My sister just gave me a blank look when  i said to her that MAC is so sloooooooooow here etc, i'm so happy i have people who understand how frusterating all this is!
I am addicted i need my MAC fix!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 2, 2008)

Speaking of which, how is Oman?  What prompted the move?


----------



## nunu (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Speaking of which, how is Oman? What prompted the move?_

 
I moved there to go to University. I got my degree now but i will go back in November 08 for the graduation ceremony. 

Oman is great, the weather is sooo hot though!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I moved there to go to University. I got my degree now but i will go back in November 08 for the graduation ceremony. 

Oman is great, the weather is sooo hot though!!_

 
Yeah, that sounds about right!  I've never been a big fan of the hot weather.  I much prefer getting all bundled up and cozy.


----------



## nunu (Jul 2, 2008)

I prefer cold weather as well! The whole moving process was a headache but i'm glad everything is settled now.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 2, 2008)

how are the prices in Oman??

lmao isn't it funny, purrty with her legal focus talking about law and I all about the money (i am an accountant if ppl didn't know)

I know itd be a bit cheaper in the us for product and prob shipping but I'm willing to offer services from Canada!

girls so I have see sheer in my basket, plumful, take a hint tendertone (i love me tendertones--honey bare is my love at the moment), and lychee luxe lipglass. Though I want to check out the gloss and lipsticks out in person first. What do you guys think about *lychee luxe*?


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 2, 2008)

I had Lychee Luxe at one point, but it was wayyy to coral on me.  I like Prrr much better.


----------



## nunu (Jul 2, 2008)

Ok let me see if i can explain this right.

An eyeshadow pot from the UK costs £10 but an eyeshadow pot in Oman costs 7 omani rials. However 1 british pound is 0.769 omani baizas.
So i think that MAC is cheaper in Oman 

£10 is 20.3 canadian dollars
20 Canadian dollars is 7.58 omani rials

Hope i didn't confuse you!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 2, 2008)

yea with taxes in my province an e/s would be 19.04cdn. so thats nearly the 20 you stated or 7.58 omani rials. interesting, so doing just a quick conversion like that sure doesn't seem like i could help you save $, just possibly get things faster


----------



## stv578 (Jul 2, 2008)

Good evening ladies!  Been a while since I could sit down and properly spend some time on here!  Busy busy as I quickly approach the end of my mat leave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So I'm all set to head downtown next monday to hit the MAC Pro store.  Wonder if they'll already have Sonic Chic and Electroflash out?  Anyway, I've got three pro e/s on my list, Rose, Bio-Green and one other, (can't remember!).  And one more 15 pan palette as well.

Nunu, I hear ya on the wait for new collections.  I picked up Cool Heat about a month ago (can't remember exactly when) and I've been patiently waiting for the next few collections, but I'm getting restless.  I really gotta get over this addiction!  If you ladies don't hear from me for a while, it's because I'll be intentionally avoiding this site, lol!

Anyway, hope everyone's well and by the sounds of it, everyone is getting some nice summer weather.  Even if it is hot, enjoy it ladies!  I would rather the heat and humidity over minus 20 degree weather anyday!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 2, 2008)

how is prr in real life? a light pink? *off to search for swatches*

i really would love to find something similar to sock hop. but i need to check out the stuff in person and can prob find something similar


----------



## nunu (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Good evening ladies! Been a while since I could sit down and properly spend some time on here! Busy busy as I quickly approach the end of my mat leave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So I'm all set to head downtown next monday to hit the MAC Pro store. Wonder if they'll already have Sonic Chic and Electroflash out? Anyway, I've got three pro e/s on my list, Rose, Bio-Green and one other, (can't remember!). And one more 15 pan palette as well.

Nunu, I hear ya on the wait for new collections. I picked up Cool Heat about a month ago (can't remember exactly when) and I've been patiently waiting for the next few collections, but I'm getting restless. I really gotta get over this addiction! If you ladies don't hear from me for a while, it's because I'll be intentionally avoiding this site, lol!

Anyway, hope everyone's well and by the sounds of it, everyone is getting some nice summer weather. Even if it is hot, enjoy it ladies! I would rather the heat and humidity over minus 20 degree weather anyday!_

 

the eyeshadows that you have chosen to get from the PRO store sound awesome! I would love to get my hand on biogreen!

I don't think we can intentionally avoid this site!! I try really hard not to read the color collections thread but i caved and started reading them a few days ago!!

I am very well thank you! I'm in need of my MAC fix though


----------



## stv578 (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_ 
I don't think we can intentionally avoid this site!! I try really hard not to read the color collections thread but i caved and started reading them a few days ago!!

I am very well thank you! I'm in need of my MAC fix though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You're probably right.  I mean, if we could, we probably wouldn't be members in the first place, lol!


----------



## nunu (Jul 2, 2008)

I actually had a dream that i went to MAC got my cool heat eyeshadows and a few tendertones!! I was sad when i got up and found out that it was just a dream..


----------



## KikiB (Jul 2, 2008)

^I have many a MAC dream as well, the latest one was that I ended up getting 40+hours and then I go to get some Starflash stuff, but I'm so unimpressed that I go to the FS and get a 15-pan palette and then a few shadows for it.


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi girls!  I have been MIA the last couple of days as I have not been feeling too well.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I did get my brows waxed today and it hurt so much more than it normally does.  Could that be because I am sick?

We are having a CRAZY thunder and rainstorm in Seattle!  My poor cat is so scared!

Hi to everyone!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Good evening ladies! Been a while since I could sit down and properly spend some time on here! Busy busy as I quickly approach the end of my mat leave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So I'm all set to head downtown next monday to hit the MAC Pro store. Wonder if they'll already have Sonic Chic and Electroflash out? Anyway, I've got three pro e/s on my list, Rose, Bio-Green and one other, (can't remember!). And one more 15 pan palette as well.

Nunu, I hear ya on the wait for new collections. I picked up Cool Heat about a month ago (can't remember exactly when) and I've been patiently waiting for the next few collections, but I'm getting restless. I really gotta get over this addiction! If you ladies don't hear from me for a while, it's because I'll be intentionally avoiding this site, lol!

Anyway, hope everyone's well and by the sounds of it, everyone is getting some nice summer weather. Even if it is hot, enjoy it ladies! I would rather the heat and humidity over minus 20 degree weather anyday!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_the eyeshadows that you have chosen to get from the PRO store sound awesome! I would love to get my hand on biogreen!

I don't think we can intentionally avoid this site!! I try really hard not to read the color collections thread but i caved and started reading them a few days ago!!

I am very well thank you! I'm in need of my MAC fix though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Bio-Green = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_how is prr in real life? a light pink? *off to search for swatches*

i really would love to find something similar to sock hop. but i need to check out the stuff in person and can prob find something similar_

 
Prrr is a nice peachy-pink.  Perfect for us pale girls.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Hi girls! I have been MIA the last couple of days as I have not been feeling too well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I did get my brows waxed today and it hurt so much more than it normally does. Could that be because I am sick?

We are having a CRAZY thunder and rainstorm in Seattle! My poor cat is so scared!

Hi to everyone!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
One of my kitties is afraid of thunderstorms, too.  It's kinda sad to see him slink down the hall, tail between his legs, to hide under the guest bed.  Poor kitty!  I hope you feel better.  I guess the icky feelings have been going around.


----------



## KikiB (Jul 2, 2008)

^We're just now getting the rain and thunder up here in the North End...and we desperately needed the rain!


----------



## stv578 (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Hi girls! I have been MIA the last couple of days as I have not been feeling too well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I did get my brows waxed today and it hurt so much more than it normally does. Could that be because I am sick?
_

 
Hope you get better soon.  I have been told that waxing can be affected to some extent depending on our cycle, sooo.... or if you are more tired than usual, that could definitely contribute to everything feeling a little more sensitive.  You probably still held up better than any guy being waxed, lol!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 2, 2008)

Two of my favourite pro colours are bio-green and bright sunshine!

I know that EVERYTHING is more sensitive/painful during the week leading up to everyone's favourite monthly bloodletting (due to the increased hormone levels). As for being sick, well, your body does lots of wacky things when it's sick, so it could be? 

By the way, don't ever get any piercings if you haven't eaten all day, have just started bleeding and it's swelteringly hot. Chances are, your body will be upset... Unrelated, but I thought I'd throw that out there. 

My poor critters are barely moving because of all the humidity. We keep putting ice cubes in their water dishes and wetting the bunny's ears to try to help them out. The cat can curl up next to me in front of the fan, so she fares ok, but my Danger bunny... Any time you look, he's sacked right out on the floor of his cage or in his litter box, just laying there sprawled, feet stretched out and everything. Hell, he's not even jumping up anytime someone gets close - and he HATES stretching out if anyone gets too close, he ALWAYS hops up to a standing position. 

My boy has stopped suggesting we turn off the fan at night to save power. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




WHERE IS *MY* THUNDERSTORM!? Clear some of this humidity out of the air, please!


----------



## kobri (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I did get my brows waxed today and it hurt so much more than it normally does. Could that be because I am sick?_

 
Yup, could be. When you are sick your muscles can get achey (breaky), making you more sensitive to pain. Could be a lot of different things though, the wax they used (some are stickier than others and will hurt more) or the technique, or it could be related to the point in your cycle or if you have been getting any sun.


----------



## KikiB (Jul 2, 2008)

^^When I went and got my nose pierced, there was one field on the paperwork that you had to fill out that was about when the last time you ate was, and what you ate. Boy, was I glad I stopped in and grabbed a slice of pizza. 

I know that this waxing cycle will be a pain since I have gotten some sun, but thankfully it's right after the monthly demons have passed me by. I just have a low pain tolerance, since there are so many nerves near my eyes, so getting my brows done is worse than when I got my nose pierced.


----------



## stv578 (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Two of my favourite pro colours are bio-green and bright sunshine!

_

 
That's the other one!  Bright sunshine was on my list as well!  Glad I have such positive feedback!

Poor bunnies


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 3, 2008)

I really need to get bright sunshine.  Does anyone know how it compares to Going Bananas?


----------



## KikiB (Jul 3, 2008)

It was like that with all of our cats...when I got home on Sunday cats were doorstops, laying everywhere...there were more places you could not step than places you could.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 3, 2008)

oh no! Katie you got the creeping Chinese crud? Get better girl & hug your kitty for me!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_oh no! Katie you got the creeping Chinese crud? Get better girl & hug your kitty for me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awww...thanks!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have missed you girls the last couple of days!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm excited; I JUST won Marigold glitter!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 3, 2008)

Ohhh....you will have to pot swatches of the glitter when you get it.  I don't have that one!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 3, 2008)

I KNEW that it was a very rare one, and it's $20 shipped. It'll be here hopefully by the end of next week but I don't care! It looks to be a darker golden yellow which kicks butt. I can't wait to use it with some of my Dazzleglasses and my Silly Girl...

I will definitely post swatches when I get it though. I might have to do an EOTD just for that.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 3, 2008)

I got my eyebrows waxed today. okay well no, I did it myself. But im so proud of how they came out.

I won something on ebay for the FIRST time last night. it was awesome. the last 5 seconds kinda thing, where u keep refreshing? It said "Sorry this item is no longer up for bid" (or something) and then I went to see who won and it was MOI. They were 2 belly button rings lol. Whatev, I deserve something cute (thats not mac)

Sometimes, life really sucks. It really does.


----------



## KikiB (Jul 3, 2008)

No kidding, I am dealing with so much drama right now that I just want to seal myself off in my room forever.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_No kidding, I am dealing with so much drama right now that I just want to seal myself off in my room forever._

 
Tell me about it. I really need to see my doctor about anti stress medication. or happy pills. Something....because its getting harder for me to deal with everything in my life. I just dont know how? Maybe it has to do with me being young, but its making me sick. Literally. And my mood swings are....weird.

And my period is 5 days late. And no I'm not worried but my body is so f*cked up. I dont know if its because all the Plan B I used to take (please dont lecture me, its a long story) or why....but my period is later and later every month, and the cramps and bleeding gets worse and worse. Maybe thats part of the reason why I'm so emotional now. and my freaking BOOB is killing me, and has been since SUNDAY!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jul 3, 2008)

my boobs hurt like nuts a week b4 i get my periods.urs is prob on its way
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i know what u mean about the mood swings! i just spent the last week crying and being so pissed off at everybody and everything.and i just got done with a period so i cant even blame pms. life just goes up n down, u know?try to relax and remember everything has its reason.better days will always come.

i know im waiting for those days too.


----------



## KikiB (Jul 3, 2008)

I don't use any meds; I only take Naproxen the first couple days of the monthly curse for my cramps. I am so stressed though it's not funny. Between my job (it's just getting stricter and stricter and many days I don't even want to go to work) and a bunch of personal stuff going on (family and men), it's just bad. 

I wish I had the late periods though-mine used to be every 5 or so weeks but now it's gone to every four like clockwork...and they've gotten longer and heavier.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 3, 2008)

Sending some good vibes to you girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My period is super heavy and it lasts for 5 or 6 days. And the cramps.....make me want to cry. especially in my back


----------



## KikiB (Jul 3, 2008)

Mine are so bad I can barely stand up...it's hell. I've almost had to leave work early a few times due to them.

As far as the period goes it usually lasts a full week, sometimes longer. I know people who take certain forms of the Pill have shorter ones or lighter ones but there are a ton of reasons why I'm not allowed to go on it.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_*how is prr in real life?* a light pink? *off to search for swatches*

i really would love to find something similar to sock hop. but i need to check out the stuff in person and can prob find something similar_

 
Sorry, I was in a hurry, the pics are not the best. Hope that helps anyway!
I have really pigmented lips.


----------



## Luceuk (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_And my period is 5 days late. And no I'm not worried but my body is so f*cked up. I dont know if its because all the Plan B I used to take (please dont lecture me, its a long story) or why....but my period is later and later every month, and the cramps and bleeding gets worse and worse. Maybe thats part of the reason why I'm so emotional now. and my freaking BOOB is killing me, and has been since SUNDAY!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr_

 
I used to be exactly like that mine would get later and later each month and was very heavy and painful. So my doctor said the best thing would be to try the Pill and it has worked wonders. It's not super light and it still can be quite painful but it's better than it was and made it more bearable.

I'm waiting for my period to start now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I always get awful stomach pains on the first day then it's ok after that.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I really need to get bright sunshine.  Does anyone know how it compares to Going Bananas?_

 
I don't have Going Bananas (much as I'd love to), but I've been told that they are very similar.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Tell me about it. I really need to see my doctor about anti stress medication. or happy pills. Something....because its getting harder for me to deal with everything in my life. I just dont know how? Maybe it has to do with me being young, but its making me sick. Literally. And my mood swings are....weird.

And my period is 5 days late. And no I'm not worried but my body is so f*cked up. I dont know if its because all the Plan B I used to take (please dont lecture me, its a long story) or why....but my period is later and later every month, and the cramps and bleeding gets worse and worse. Maybe thats part of the reason why I'm so emotional now. and my freaking BOOB is killing me, and has been since SUNDAY!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr_

 
"Antistress" medication or "happy pills" are not something you want to get into lightly. If you're not on the pill, you should talk to your doctor about that, because it sounds like what you need. I used to get really sick because I'd not get my period regularly - the time between two periods could be as short as three weeks, but usually much longer, to the tune of up to four and a half months - which is by no means healthy. The pill helps to regulate that so I actually get periods, even though they're freakishly light and only last about a day and a half. One pad would catch all the blood I lose (but, uh, that would be gross to use just the one). The pill also doesn't tend to have too many side affects.

Other things, however, do. And they can kick your ass. Plus, there are some that run the chance of addiction. They have medications more geared toward assisting with anxiety or depression, but not so much 'stress'. Everyone has stress, in varying amounts, and I don't really know how much they can do to help you with that, other than perhaps a mild sedative. Again, though, known for being addictive. If you want to chat more about anti-anxiety and antidepressant meds, give me a shout, I know a bit. 

So, for you, I'd say look into the Pill and some form of meditation or yoga (specifically hatha yoga) or something, something to allow you to calm down and forget about everything else for a bit. Try sitting, closing your eyes, and simply focussing on your breathing - it really does help, as it forces you to slow everything down, and just focus on yourself for a bit. 

I know it can seem hokey and be difficult, but it's a lot better for you than popping a pill without putting some serious research in, and can be enacted immediately.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_ 
Sometimes, life really sucks. It really does. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Would shopping in my stash help you out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	























Hello...have you guys noticed the pages/replys/views....Bimbos rock


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_





 Would shopping in my stash help you out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	























Hello...have you guys noticed the pages/replys/views....Bimbos rock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Bimbos definitely rock! 


I''m at home hiding from work today. I just wasn't feeling up to it, much as I tried to convince myself otherwise. Heh (but I called in properly at 6:30 am, so they can't get pissy).


----------



## KikiB (Jul 3, 2008)

I WISH I could hide, but I need the hours, and I'm getting my brows done after work. Plus we get our paychecks today-yay national holiday on Friday-so I need to shop a little. Just a little-can't do a ton.


----------



## stv578 (Jul 3, 2008)

Alright, my two cents on the current discussion for the younger ladies on here!  Yep, periods suck, but such is life!  The pill could help, it did for me back in the day for cramping, but i was still moody, if not more so and I did have some serious side effects.  It is not for everyone and my OB-Gyn told me to never ever take them again.  As for happy pills, definitely agree with Sanayhs, not something to be taken lightly at all.  I don't disagree with the use of medication when there is a serious diagnosis and the benefits outweigh the risks, but we need to remember that all prescription medications do have side effects, they are not natural to the body and therefore will effect natural chemistry and our organs as our body works to eliminate the toxins.  I can totally understand that there are some serious stresses in our lives, but it's all part of a learning process and one that never ends!  Meditation and yoga are great suggestions.  It's always important to put things into perspective and not to take any of the positives in our lives for granted.


----------



## stv578 (Jul 3, 2008)

Coach, THANK YOU so much for the swatch of Fresh Green Mix!  I love it, really do!  I'm getting so excited for next week!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 3, 2008)

It can be pretty scary when you learn how some of the drugs out there actually work. Take lorazepam for example - it is prescribed for extreme, excessive anxiety and seizures, and works by _slowing down the central nervous system_. Highly addictive, and, aside from that, can leave you feeling pretty out of it. Plus? It doesn't always work. That's even worse - when you can feel these slight changes in your body because this drug (which kicks in pretty much instantaneously), but it still doesn't solve your problem. In that case, you're actually worse off than before.

So many drugs work by altering your brain chemistry, and that's pretty damned serious in my mind. It's very difficult to find the right drug and dose for someone, and they take their sweet ol' time kicking in.

I had a roommate, a friend, who wasn't happy with how things were going and was convinced he needed medication. So, he went to his doctor and got a prescription for effexor and trotted off happily. Notice how I said _had_? He became absolutely impossible to be around. He was much moodier and obnoxious, and drove away everyone near him, including the bloody stubborn yours truly. All he was concerned about is that he got what he wanted, and he wanted effexor (a drug that you typically don't want to turn to until you've tried gentler things, if drugs are truly what you need, and they haven't worked for you) because it is known to have fewer sexual side effects. I know a lot of people that are on or have been on antidepressants/anti anxiety drugs (often, the same drugs work for both), and I know some of them had to stop because the drugs actually made things a lot worse.

Sure, it helps change things so the stress isn't the same as before. Often, though, it changes everything. There are side effects such as dry mouth, nausea, sexual side effects, headaches - and it just keeps going from there. Drugs can also numb out the happy emotions as well as the bad, so nothing is felt at all. It's not cool.

Another thing that most people don't do before jumping to their doctor to try medications (and, sadly, that most doctors don't have the people do) is get blood work done. Why blood work? There are a lot of things that can go wrong in one's body that can present an array of symptoms, and it definitely helps to check to make sure all the basic stuff is in proper order before jumping to conclusions. For example, if the thyroid isn't functioning as it should, it can affect mood and energy levels. 

It really bothers me how many people will go see a doctor because they've been stressed out for a bit and the doctor just tosses them pills, particularly when they jump straight to heavier stuff. *I am not directing this at anyone here*_. _What I am saying is that I've seen too much of it. A good doctor will talk to you about your symptoms and send you for blood work first, as well as likely recommending counselling as a possibility first. It's simply the responsible thing to do. 

I don't mean to get all ranty and go overboard, it's just something that's a serious topic, and something that has affected me quite a bit personally.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 3, 2008)

Bimbos, I posted my "Looking forward to Cool Heat" FOTD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://specktra.net/f166/looking-for...4/#post1195713


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 3, 2008)

good evening bimbos!
im gonna go to bed in a few hours and im off on my jolly holly for 2 weeks tomorrow.. im gonna miss specktra so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and talking to you all!
but i'll have tonnes of FOTD's to post when i get back


----------



## Susanne (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_good evening bimbos!
im gonna go to bed in a few hours and im off on my jolly holly for 2 weeks tomorrow.. im gonna miss specktra so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and talking to you all!
but i'll have tonnes of FOTD's to post when i get back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Enjoy your trip


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Coach, THANK YOU so much for the swatch of Fresh Green Mix!  I love it, really do!  I'm getting so excited for next week!_

 
You are very welcome!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I swear I was stalking the mail man waiting for it to arrive!

Glam8babe have a great time on your trip! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Susanne you look gorgeous in your "Waiting for Cool Heat" FOTD!  I can't wait to see your haul when you are able to get all of your goodies!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 3, 2008)

okay so to my European buddies:

Susanne--what a freaking doll, YOU ROCK. I'm so getting Prrrr. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Perm stuff on the list! I've not gone to MAC for weeeeeeeeeeks so i deserve it i think! 

Glam8babe--have fun on your holidays!!!!

I'm dreaming of a Euro trip.....*le sigh* My furthest trip is Hawaii. I am ITCHING to go to Europe and hit many places---high on the list are England, France, Germany (I NEED to go to Bonn to see this hotel that's name is my last name), Italy (I REALLY want to go to Rome, Pompeii,) oooh. but itll take me a while to save up for that!

Now to debate--do I get some perm stuff like Plumful, Prr, Lychee Luxe, like tomorrow or wait til next week for new collections? (b/c I love me some e/s!!) 

and ladies I seriously freaking love Time and Space and Magentic Fields. Rockin!! I love doing a bronzey type eye with some UD 24/7 liner! And I'm starting to get better at my fluidline application!!

So except for the golf-ball-feeling-in-throat I cannot believe its nearly the weekend!


----------



## stv578 (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_ 
Now to debate--do I get some perm stuff like Plumful, Prr, Lychee Luxe, like tomorrow or wait til next week for new collections? (b/c I love me some e/s!!) 
_

 
My vote is to wait!  There's a lot coming out next week, and I did confirm with an SA at the local MAC counter at the Bay and Colour Forms should be out on the 11th.  You can always get the perm. stuff at a time of year when it's not so overwhelming, or is there such a time in MAC land?!

I checked with our Pro store, and they already have the new collections out, so I'm even more excited now for my trip on Monday!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_Susanne--what a freaking doll, YOU ROCK. I'm so getting Prrrr. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Perm stuff on the list! I've not gone to MAC for weeeeeeeeeeks so i deserve it i think! 

Now to debate--do I get some perm stuff like Plumful, Prr, Lychee Luxe, like tomorrow or wait til next week for new collections? (b/c I love me some e/s!!) _

 
Prrr is one of those 'must have' colors. Plumful is very pretty! I don't have LL.

What did your dr. say about you still having the lump in your throat?


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 3, 2008)

ugh i called them yesterday and the nurse person said it could be a virus. the antibiotic tamed it down for that week but it came back 4 days after. so they suggested gargling with salt water. (at least i'm not on those pills...yet....again. I hate swallowing those pills!)
but if its STILL here at the beginning of the week I'll go back to the doc. There are no other symptoms or weird throat closing up so no emergency. *knock on wood*

but this throat thing is making it hard to talk (thank goodness i barely have to talk at work anyways). thanks though girl!

Ill continue to suck on my ricola and go to bed early---as this seriously is impeding sleeping. takes me like 2 hrs to get to sleep.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 so i'm happy its nearly the weekend. 

thanks for the advice stv! I'm thinking Ill wait...the perm stuff has no blasted triangle of death so I can wait for now!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 3, 2008)

gigglegirl have you recently had a cold or flu?  I swear that everytime I get sick I get a lump feeling in my throat for at least a week to a week & a half after words.  Everytime I get freaked out and go to the doctor and she has told me that it could be a left over infection from being sick.  Also I have been told that it could be from acid reflux.  Also if you drink a hot cup of tea or water it usually helps.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_ 
I checked with our Pro store, and they already have the new collections out, so I'm even more excited now for my trip on Monday!_

 
Oooo....can I go with ya? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Let us know what you think about everything when you get a chance.


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 3, 2008)

stv578 you are so lucky you live by a pro store.  I would seriously camp outside a Pro store when new collections launched just so I could be one of the first to get all the new stuff.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Can't wait to hear what you get!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 3, 2008)

*hugs* thanks Katie! yeah with a cold i do get a sore throat (esp. with all the sneezing i usually do when sick)..but this bugger comes back with a vengeance! (thankfully no freaking eyes-glued-shut thing in the morning! no other symptoms) its making it hard to talk. and swallow (so drinking the tea with honey!) So hopefully it clears up....SOON! I really need to be able to focus!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 3, 2008)

i cant wait to check out electroflash---mes for me=love!! (well the two sided ones, the flashtronic...for me not so much)


----------



## stv578 (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Oooo....can I go with ya? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Let us know what you think about everything when you get a chance._

 
Definitely!  I think a trip to any MAC store with you lovely ladies would be a blast!  Of course we would be enabling each other big time!!!  
Stv "what'cha think of this shade for me, it looks kinda like 3 shadows I already have?"   
Coach "Oh, definitely, I see more gold in this than the others".  
Elegant-One "yep, you need it"   
Audrey "Geeeetttt iiiiiitttt"!!!   
Sorry ladies, I am seriously over tired and in a really silly mood!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_stv578 you are so lucky you live by a pro store. I would seriously camp outside a Pro store when new collections launched just so I could be one of the first to get all the new stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait to hear what you get!_

 
Ya, it's pretty close considering there aren't too many of them.  I used to head into the city a lot back in the day to shop, but not so much now.  I could just drive down any weekend, but it's the sort of thing DH would NOT understand!!!  I mean, there are about 6 MAC counters/stores within close driving distance, he just wouldn't understand why I would need to make the trip down to the pro store!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 3, 2008)

Hello ladies!!!

Have a good time Glam8babe!

Oh no not you too gigglegirl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Man, I am having a hard time with selling some of my MAC stuff. It's like I am selling a puppy or something.


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Man, I am having a hard time with selling some of my MAC stuff. It's like I am selling a puppy or something. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Really?  I thought that two people responded to your thread already. Yes I do stalk the sale forum! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When I put things up for sale sometimes it takes a few days to get the majority of it sold.  Just hang in there.  You have some good stuff for sale! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you were selling a puppy I would buy it!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_





 Would shopping in my stash help you out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	























Hello...have you guys noticed the pages/replys/views....Bimbos rock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha I'd love to dip a little into each of you bimbo's stashes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh geez Im bad

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_good evening bimbos!
im gonna go to bed in a few hours and im off on my jolly holly for 2 weeks tomorrow.. im gonna miss specktra so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and talking to you all!
but i'll have tonnes of FOTD's to post when i get back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
have fun on ur trip! BTW, I got Costa Chic lipstick and put sock hop on top....and i didnt look as good as glam8babe did. LoL i think its cuz Im more tan. But its still fun to use! Yaaay for Costa Chic

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_ 
Now to debate--do I get some perm stuff like Plumful, Prr, Lychee Luxe, like tomorrow or wait til next week for new collections? (b/c I love me some e/s!!) 

and ladies I seriously freaking love Time and Space and Magentic Fields. Rockin!! I love doing a bronzey type eye with some UD 24/7 liner! And I'm starting to get better at my fluidline application!!

So except for the golf-ball-feeling-in-throat I cannot believe its nearly the weekend! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
did u manage to find swatches of lychee luxe? Ive been eyeing this one too. BTW, definetly go for the LE collections first, and if you can, throw in maybe ONE perm item with ur LE haul. Make sense? lol Thats what Im trying to do.

*Hannah*...a few years ago i was in Virginia on summer vacation and I got sick immediately. I had like...junk in mythroat. I sounded like...I was mentally challenged (Im not trying to offend anyone, but thats the best way I can think to describe it) My voice was so thick and not my own....it was bad. i kept coughing up mucus but my throat was swollen like u wouldnt believe, plus my eyes swoll up. Nothing helped....I forget how i finally got rid of it. But if this is what u have, I feel ur pain. Its an awful feeling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Sanayshs*-Yeah...I understand what ur saying. Im not looking for a pill to get me high. But I have been getting anxious since the wintertime, and Its starting to become a problem for me, plus I have asthma. My chest and lungs get so tight....its jsut bad. And I wont even realize that I'm stressing out. like I will think that Im fine, but then my chests tarts hurting and I cant breathe and I have to stop and calm down.....IE: I didnt know when my online savings account would transfer my money into my checking account, so I was calling my mom to see. I really needed the money out. I wasnt even like, feeling stressed out but then I realized that my lungs were so tight, I couldnt breathe at all. My job doesnt help things out at all.....I am overly emotional (not just at this time of the month). If theres a gentle pill that would help ease some of the pressure, I want it. I will definetly talk to my doctor though. I want the best option for me. Thanks for ur insight. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*stv578*-I used to be on the pill. I hated every minute of it....how it makes u feel pregnant the first time u take it. I could never remember to take it everyday. I just hated it. but it did help to regulate my period. I just need to see my gynecologist. I was on Nuvaring which regulated me too but I dunno if nuvaring helped with my cramps and bleeding. My bleeding is soooooo friggin heavy and it only started being like this several months ago, but like I said....I have been on and off of birth control (the last time I was on it was maybe in oct/nov) and that was only for one month. Plus the plan b pills.....and stress! I think maybe its all havin an effect? i dunno....but I loathe my period for the first 2-3 days every month. Its like 5 days late right now. My boob stopped hurting. but Im still as bitchy as ever. And emotionaaaaal! Goddddddd lol


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Really?  I thought that two people responded to your thread already. Yes I do stalk the sale forum! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When I put things up for sale sometimes it takes a few days to get the majority of it sold.  Just hang in there.  You have some good stuff for sale! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you were selling a puppy I would buy it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL, not a hard time like that. I am a pack rat and I will always think I will need that MAC at some point. I think the hardest thing for me to sell is MSF's, I just love them sooo much! I am hoping the bring back Gold Deposit, Petticoat & So Ceylon & I will feel better!


----------



## stv578 (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_*stv578*- i dunno....but I loathe my period for the first 2-3 days every month. Its like 5 days late right now. My boob stopped hurting. but Im still as bitchy as ever. And emotionaaaaal! Goddddddd lol_

 
Well, if it makes you feel better, one day in the future after you've had a baby, you're periods will be much much easier, lol!  Until then, you gotta tough it out.  Trust me, I know!  This is what a customer told me when I worked in a dept. store (after she overhead me complaining about the awful cramps i had!).  Sure enough, after having a baby (and enduring 48 hours of labour), my cramps are really mild, though I still feel like I was hit by a truck the day before!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_i cant wait to check out electroflash---mes for me=love!! (well the two sided ones, the flashtronic...for me not so much)_

 
I only want sea & sky. I really need to see the lippies on somebody....i need to know if they are necessary or not.
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Hello ladies!!!

Have a good time Glam8babe!

Oh no not you too gigglegirl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Man, I am having a hard time with selling some of my MAC stuff. It's like I am selling a puppy or something. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LoL I thought u meant nobody would buy it. Cuz thats the problem I have. I am not selling any of my stuff.....I dont have much MAC to sell thats why. Oh well!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Well, if it makes you feel better, one day in the future after you've had a baby, you're periods will be much much easier, lol! Until then, you gotta tough it out. Trust me, I know! This is what a customer told me when I worked in a dept. store (after she overhead me complaining about the awful cramps i had!). Sure enough, after having a baby (and enduring 48 hours of labour), my cramps are really mild, though I still feel like I was hit by a truck the day before!_

 
I cant _*wait*_ to have a baby. Not for the cramp reason. But for the having a baby aspect. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Awwww. I wuv babies.


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_LOL, not a hard time like that. I am a pack rat and I will always think I will need that MAC at some point. I think the hardest thing for me to sell is MSF's, I just love them sooo much! I am hoping the bring back Gold Deposit, Petticoat & So Ceylon & I will feel better!_

 
Duh!  I should have realized that after the conversation that we had!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am a bit slow today!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Duh!  I should have realized that after the conversation that we had!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I am a bit slow today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's okay we all have our 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I still love you!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I cant *wait* to have a baby. Not for the cramp reason. But for the having a baby aspect. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Awwww. I wuv babies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I really wish I could say the same thing. I just have NO patience & when I was holding my friends baby it just felt awkward.


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_I really wish I could say the same thing. I just have NO patience & when I was holding my friends baby it just felt awkward. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am kind of the same way.  I really have never had my biological clock tick.  I would be happy if I had babies but I would be just as happy if I didn't.  I say that now but I bet once I turn 30 it might be different.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My best friend is due to give birth to a baby girl any day now.  I bet once I meet her I will fall in love and want one of my own! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Not sure how the boyfriend will feel about that!


----------



## stv578 (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_I really wish I could say the same thing. I just have NO patience & when I was holding my friends baby it just felt awkward. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
There was a time, not that long ago, that I thought I wouldn't want kids at all.  I hadn't even really held a baby till I had my own... I have two now and love being a mom, and if it were financially feasible, I would totally consider being a stay at home mom, at least till the kiddies were in school full time.  In fact, if DH was on board, I'd try for a third!!!  So, it just goes to show, ya never know!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_There was a time, not that long ago, that I thought I wouldn't want kids at all.  I hadn't even really held a baby till I had my own... I have two now and love being a mom, and if it were financially feasible, I would totally consider being a stay at home mom, at least till the kiddies were in school full time.  In fact, if DH was on board, I'd try for a third!!!  So, it just goes to show, ya never know!_

 
Thanks ladies! I know the hubby isn't too sure about the kid thing as well. But like you said stv578 you never know!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_I really wish I could say the same thing. I just have NO patience & when I was holding my friends baby it just felt awkward. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Everyone is different...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It used to feel like that for me too....well yeah im still super young so of course. I dont have that much patience for *kids* or the screamign thing...but thats why Im not a mom yet lol

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I am kind of the same way. I really have never had my biological clock tick. I would be happy if I had babies but I would be just as happy if I didn't. I say that now but I bet once I turn 30 it might be different. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My best friend is due to give birth to a baby girl any day now. I bet once I meet her I will fall in love and want one of my own! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not sure how the boyfriend will feel about that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Babies are so sweet and precious. I get teary eyed when they are around. Oh God, I am so EMOTIONAL right now lol.....I have got to do something about these damn hormones....DEVIL, COME OUT!!!! lmao


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 4, 2008)

CantAffordMac you are soooo funny! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You and all of this PMS talk has me laughing!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 4, 2008)

My friends have told me I'm never allowed to have kids. *giggle* I'd be... an unorthodox parent. Plus, my body chemistry? No one wants. 

When one is sick and is all clogged up with mucus and phlegm, the best thing in the world is to sip Coca-Cola. Where it is so highly acidic, it cuts through stuff and loosens it so you can get it out of you. Makes a world of difference. 

As for lumps in throats, they aren't fun. If it didn't still hurt, I'd say it could be swollen glands, as it's not abnormal to have different glands in the neck and throat swell up if you're sick enough, and they can take a while to recover. When it still hurts, though... it's not good. Viruses suck. Here's hoping it's not one! I remember my experience with the epstein-barr virus (aka the nasty bugger behind mono and strep throat)... Down with viruses! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I'd use the one shaking the rolling pin, but she's temporarily MIA)

As far as the birth control pill is concerned, there are different ones which affect various people in different ways. If you've only tried one and it sucked, you might want to try a different one. 

I should go back to snuggle my kitty in bed now.


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 4, 2008)

I love to snuggle with my kitty!  He makes the best bed buddy!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_I really wish I could say the same thing. I just have NO patience & when I was holding my friends baby it just felt awkward. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I definitely know that I never will be having any kids...I am not a kid person. I would rather spend my years travelling, shopping, and just doing what fulfills me. I have no need to have "a full quiver of children".

Got my brows done...youch. It was hell since I had gotten a little sun. Although I hauled BIG-TIME. No makeup, just VS, my store, and Express.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 4, 2008)

<-----really wishes she was not allergic to cats and dogs. So i could have a little furbaby. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




KiKiB-please post ur haul? So I can feel like I went shopping? lmao


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 4, 2008)

Hello Ladies, checking in on here to keep my sanity intact. I am very sad to report that I am not in Montreal, but I am still in new york, at my boyfriends house.

Long story short, on our way to Canada yesterday a cop stopped the bf because he was going 5 mph faster than the speed limit. Turns out his license was suspended because of parking tickets from 3 yrs ago. Apparently he knew nothing of this.

So the cop has his car towed 5 minutes from Albany (and halfway to Montreal). We spent the night in some inn in Albany only to return back to his house this afternoon.

I don't know whether to be angry, upset, or indifferent. i was so looking forward to this trip and I took 1.5 days off from work for nothing. Also lost out on the price of the room for one night... 

Everything just went so terribly wrong :'(


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Hello Ladies, checking in on here to keep my sanity intact. I am very sad to report that I am not in Montreal, but I am still in new york, at my boyfriends house.

Long story short, on our way to Canada yesterday a cop stopped the bf because he was going 5 mph faster than the speed limit. Turns out his license was suspended because of parking tickets from 3 yrs ago. Apparently he knew nothing of this.

So the cop has his car towed 5 minutes from Albany (and halfway to Montreal). We spent the night in some inn in Albany only to return back to his house this afternoon.

I don't know whether to be angry, upset, or indifferent. i was so looking forward to this trip and I took 1.5 days off from work for nothing. Also lost out on the price of the room for one night... 

Everything just went so terribly wrong :'(_

 
Oh, I am soo sorry babe! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope you will have a happy 4th though!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry Adina.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_I definitely know that I never will be having any kids...I am not a kid person. I would rather spend my years travelling, shopping, and just doing what fulfills me. I have no need to have "a full quiver of children"._

 
My hubby & I feel the same way. I always get "you are so selfish" from people, but f**k 'em!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 4, 2008)

Adina I am sorry that your trip was ruined!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I hope that you can do something else fun for the 4th! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kiki I went to the Northgate B&BW on Wednesday and I couldn't believe how cheap things were!  I bought four of those strawberry daquiri (sp?) lotions that were $.90!  What a deal!  I don't know if you were there on Wednesday.  Also The Body Shop had these lime green cosmetic cases that were $2 for a huge vanity case.  I forget what a great mall Northgate is.  I went there to meet a friend at California Pizza Kitchen.  I freaking love that place!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 4, 2008)

Ugh...you poor thing Adina. It always happens to a lot of people that there's some stuff in the past that you don't know about and it pops up right when you can't afford it to.

My mom is absolutely pissed that I won't have kids-she thinks I am being selfish. Well yes, but it's for the best for me. I do not have the patience to have kids. Hell, a lot of the stuff that I will or won't do would piss my mum off. I could move in with a guy someday (not now though), I won't have kids, I'm opposed to changing my name when married, you name it. If anything, I would adopt a foster kid because it's just more responsible. I can help give a kid a better life, while at the same time I'm not wasting resources to have a full quiver of children (we have many long discussions at work about the Quiverfull and everything...to each their own, but we think it's a little cuckoo).


----------



## KikiB (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Adina I am sorry that your trip was ruined! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope that you can do something else fun for the 4th! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kiki I went to the Northgate B&BW on Wednesday and I couldn't believe how cheap things were! I bought four of those strawberry daquiri (sp?) lotions that were $.90! What a deal! I don't know if you were there on Wednesday. Also The Body Shop had these lime green cosmetic cases that were $2 for a huge vanity case. I forget what a great mall Northgate is. I went there to meet a friend at California Pizza Kitchen. I freaking love that place!_

 
I got the very last Frozen Daquiri lotion. I was off yesterday, thank goodness, I needed some time off. Northgate really though has become a lot better, it's a good alternative to Alderwood which is just insane all the time.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks ladies, I am trying to keep positive but I am just so very disappointed. He is upset because apparently he is in deep crap. He has a misdemeanor now and could have his license taken away for a yr... All because of NYC parking tickets 3 yrs ago...


----------



## KikiB (Jul 4, 2008)

Oh my god...is there any way he can appeal? Such as no knowledge of said parking tickets?


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 4, 2008)

Geez just because of parking tickets.  It seems that if he paid them now it they shouldn't give him a misdemeanor.  Adina my thoughts are with you and your boyfriend.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 4, 2008)

Happy July 4th to all my US bimbos!!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks Susanne!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 4, 2008)

It's definitely not going to be a fireworks night I can tell you that much...


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_<-----really wishes she was not allergic to cats and dogs. So i could have a little furbaby. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




KiKiB-please post ur haul? So I can feel like I went shopping? lmao_

 
Amongst other things, I'm allergic to cats, dogs and rabbits. And yet...


----------



## nunu (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Hello Ladies, checking in on here to keep my sanity intact. I am very sad to report that I am not in Montreal, but I am still in new york, at my boyfriends house.

Long story short, on our way to Canada yesterday a cop stopped the bf because he was going 5 mph faster than the speed limit. Turns out his license was suspended because of parking tickets from 3 yrs ago. Apparently he knew nothing of this.

So the cop has his car towed 5 minutes from Albany (and halfway to Montreal). We spent the night in some inn in Albany only to return back to his house this afternoon.

I don't know whether to be angry, upset, or indifferent. i was so looking forward to this trip and I took 1.5 days off from work for nothing. Also lost out on the price of the room for one night... 

Everything just went so terribly wrong :'(_

 
Oh Adina i am so sorry that this happened! I'm sure the bf will make it up to you!


----------



## stv578 (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Thanks ladies, I am trying to keep positive but I am just so very disappointed. He is upset because apparently he is in deep crap. He has a misdemeanor now and could have his license taken away for a yr... All because of NYC parking tickets 3 yrs ago..._

 
Well there's another reason you should move here... i can't speak for other provinces, but here in Ontario, if you have unpaid parking tickets, it does not effect your driver's licence, but will effect the renewal of your licence plate for your car.  So basically, when you go to renew your plates (which is every 1-2 years), they'll charge you for all outstanding parking fines.  Now unpaid fines for traffic violations is a different story of course, but that makes sense because it's a driving offence, therefore should effect your licence if you don't pay it.

I really hope he can work something out, because going without a licence for an entire year is crap, just because of some friggin' parking fines.  I'm so sorry your trip ended this way.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Hello Ladies, checking in on here to keep my sanity intact. I am very sad to report that I am not in Montreal, but I am still in new york, at my boyfriends house.

 Everything just went so terribly wrong :'(_

 
I feel sooooo bad for you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that is a bummer. Hopefully he can work something out.

I'm not sure if there is anything legal he can do about the situation. Maybe our resident legal eagle purrtykitty may have a suggestion. You may have to pay her in makeup for advice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We saw the funniest thing the other night & I've been hunting to see if I can find a picture or video of it to post here. I was waiting until you got back from your trip Adina before I posted it. So, maybe sometime this weekend


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 4, 2008)

Thank you so much ladies. It really touches my heart that you all care.

That is why I am so happy we created this thread. I feel like you guys are my support network at times.

Big hugs to all of you. Thank you so much again!

He goes to court on Monday, so I guess we will see if things work out. 

Meanwhile I am trying to enjoy the weekend, but its all I can think about


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Thank you so much ladies. It really touches my heart that you all care.

That is why I am so happy we created this thread. I feel like you guys are my support network at times.

Big hugs to all of you. Thank you so much again!

He goes to court on Monday, so I guess we will see if things work out. 

Meanwhile I am trying to enjoy the weekend, but its all I can think about_

 
Adina, try not to worry about it too much (I know its easy for me to say) because it will probably turn out better than you think. That's what I'm hoping for you both


----------



## Susanne (Jul 4, 2008)

*Bimbos, I am so upset, disappointed and frustrated!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*There have still no goods arrived here - all the rest of Europe already has got Cool Heat, Electroflash, Sonic Chic and New View - and we in Germany are the fools again!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MAC here has delivery problems, no one knows when the goods will arrive. I called four counters that I could reach today.

I have been saving money for these collections since weeks and was so proud that I can post pics here now. I wanted to make you a pleasure and share my haul with you - but now you are all over Cool Heat and get the rest yourself next week. 

We will get it maybe next Monday... or next Wednesday.. or next Friday...

Please send some bimbo power!!

I was in such a bad mood today that I argued with my b/f about nothing (I am really sorry now). WTF??


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Thank you so much ladies. It really touches my heart that you all care.

That is why I am so happy we created this thread. I feel like you guys are my support network at times.

Big hugs to all of you. Thank you so much again!

He goes to court on Monday, so I guess we will see if things work out. 

Meanwhile I am trying to enjoy the weekend, but its all I can think about_

 
This thread really has been fantastic as a place to chat about everything and anything, from the light and fluffy to the more serious. I loves it. Also, much love for you, Adina, but you already knew that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_*Bimbos, I am so upset, disappointed and frustrated!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*There have still no goods arrived here - all the rest of Europe already has got Cool Heat, Electroflash, Sonic Chic and New View - and we in Germany are the fools again!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MAC here has delivery problems, no one knows when the goods will arrive. I called four counters that I could reach today.

I have been saving money for these collections since weeks and was so proud that I can post pics here now. I wanted to make you a pleasure and share my haul with you - but now you are all over Cool Heat and get the rest yourself next week. 

We will get it maybe next Monday... or next Wednesday.. or next Friday...

Please send some bimbo power!!

I was in such a bad mood today that I argued with my b/f about nothing (I am really sorry now). WTF??_

 

Ack! No good! 
























:  stars:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Bimbo magic! Hopefully the stuff comes in Monday so you can still beat us to the new stuff and post pictures. Either way, I'm still in favour of seeing your haul photos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I myself just got my cool heat stuff this week (since I bought it from someone on here), so I'm so not over it yet! I discovered today that I have much love for solar white layered over warm chill. Yum.​


----------



## KikiB (Jul 4, 2008)

Boo! Tell them to hurry up the collections because you need new makeup, damnit!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Thank you so much ladies. It really touches my heart that you all care.

That is why I am so happy we created this thread. I feel like you guys are my support network at times.

Big hugs to all of you. Thank you so much again!

He goes to court on Monday, so I guess we will see if things work out. 

Meanwhile I am trying to enjoy the weekend, but its all I can think about_

 
Ditto!  I love this thread because we can talk about anything and you all are so supportive.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  We have gone from being dazzleglass bimbos to friends.  I just wish you all lived closer to me.  I want to have a bimbo get together!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Please send some bimbo power!!

I was in such a bad mood today that I argued with my b/f about nothing (I am really sorry now). WTF??_

 











 Sending Bimbo Power to Susanne (wheres the mascot again?) dang!

Susanne, I'm hoping that someone will be able to give you a straight answer about what is going on. I would call MAC direct


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 4, 2008)

yea where is our mascot??! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i think we broke-eded him. lmao

found him! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 why did i think it was magic? so type : stars: without the space


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_yea where is our mascot??! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i think we broke-eded him. lmao
_

 





  Ah, I have to try that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to see if it works for me

it worked it worked haha


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 4, 2008)

I have to say, I'm amused by the mascot hunt. Did you know you can copy and paste him, too? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, a bimbo get together would rock. But, unless we're all willing to plan a group vacation somewhere...


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 4, 2008)

yea itd be WICKED awesome but terribly hard. bimbo get together!!!

yay guys, HAIR CUT time tomorrow! I love long hair but it totally needs a trim. but i think ill go 2 inches. 

and try for a eyebrow wax!

hmmm what else.....must..fill...saturday. though i need to so freaking study for my last class. oh right, faucet shopping. lol so fun filled times. 

but had an awesome day at work, and have been complimented a couple  times this week since I've begun a month ago....feels good!~


----------



## stv578 (Jul 4, 2008)

Coach, Elegant-One, did either of you get your California Dreamin' lippies?!  If so, what'd you think?


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_yea itd be WICKED awesome but terribly hard. bimbo get together!!!

yay guys, HAIR CUT time tomorrow! I love long hair but it totally needs a trim. but i think ill go 2 inches. 

and try for a eyebrow wax!

hmmm what else.....must..fill...saturday. though i need to so freaking study for my last class. oh right, faucet shopping. lol so fun filled times. 

but had an awesome day at work, and have been complimented a couple  times this week since I've begun a month ago....feels good!~_

 
Clearly we should start planning a bimbo get together for next year. 

Faucet shopping sounds fun, and HURRAY for compliments!!


----------



## kobri (Jul 4, 2008)

Nothing says glitter and bimbos like a vegas vaca


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Coach, Elegant-One, did either of you get your California Dreamin' lippies?!  If so, what'd you think?_

 
yes dear, thanks for asking...cause I totally forgot to post it here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I love it a lot  a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's a pretty pink for everyday A bit pinker than Ahoy There!

Coachkitten did a FOTD wearing it & it looked lovely on her.


----------



## KikiB (Jul 5, 2008)

A bimbo get-together would be fun but I can't afford to take a vacation...so no trips for me.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 5, 2008)

_I want a get together, and to not get pulled over on the way damnit!





 for all of you. Sorry to hear about your bad luck with collections Susanne
_


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_A bimbo get-together would be fun but I can't afford to take a vacation...so no trips for me._

 
I can't afford one til, like, a year from now or something myself. Ha. Silly expenses and not enough shifts.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 5, 2008)

Ok, I found a video...it wasn't the funny live demo that DH & I watched late one night, but you'll get the idea. Their still examples are def. waay better than the live demo too.

It Cosmetics My Beautiful Breasts Box Set at HSN.com

It's using makeup to basically draw in cleavage. But, the live demo was so funny to us. One lady they drew the breasts on were almost octagonal shape. I told hubby that i could get this kit & give him a set of sculpted abs hahaha.

disclaimer: on a serious note, I realize that this could be good for women who have had breast cancer.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Amongst other things, I'm allergic to cats, dogs and rabbits. And yet... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I always wonder how people do that! I really wish i could but Im very allergic! ugh. I'll just get a bald puppy. Lmao....I'd love him just the same! I promise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_yea where is our mascot??! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i think we broke-eded him. lmao

found him! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 why did i think it was magic? so type : stars: without the space_

 
I alwaaaaaaaaays type magic instead of stars (when I click the "more smiley" list, sometimes my computer freezes) and I would rather just memorize the names of them. I always type magic lol. I try to catch it before anyone sees lol

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Coach, Elegant-One, did either of you get your California Dreamin' lippies?! If so, what'd you think?_

 
........shhh! I got one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 I love it. Its gorgeoussssssssssssssssssss. So thankful for it!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 5, 2008)

^I barely missed out on a CD lipstick...so none for me. Oh well!


----------



## stv578 (Jul 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_yes dear, thanks for asking...cause I totally forgot to post it here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love it a lot a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's a pretty pink for everyday A bit pinker than Ahoy There!

Coachkitten did a FOTD wearing it & it looked lovely on her._

 
You're both so lucky! I was thinking of trying to get one off of ebay, but i'm still a little weary of buying stuff from ebay and I won't set up a paypal account 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Glad you both like it!  Enjoy! Edit:  And CantaffordMac also!

I would love a bimbo get together, even though DH and I are saving up for a big trip to Hawaii in a couple of years!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_











 Sending Bimbo Power to Susanne (wheres the mascot again?) dang!

Susanne, I'm hoping that someone will be able to give you a straight answer about what is going on. I would call MAC direct
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
That's what I did. Estee Lauder is making a balance of the first 6 months of 2008 here and won't sell any new items until this balance will be finished (that's very German). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope that they will have finished on Monday or Tuesday, please!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_You're both so lucky! I was thinking of trying to get one off of ebay, but i'm still a little weary of buying stuff from ebay and I won't set up a paypal account 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Glad you both like it!  Enjoy! Edit:  And CantaffordMac also!

I would love a bimbo get together, even though DH and I are saving up for a big trip to Hawaii in a couple of years!_

 
Stv578 the california dreamin lipstick is pretty but IMO I like Angel a lot better.  They almost could be twins.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am glad I have it for collectors sake but the color is totally dupable.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Hello Ladies, checking in on here to keep my sanity intact. I am very sad to report that I am not in Montreal, but I am still in new york, at my boyfriends house.

Long story short, on our way to Canada yesterday a cop stopped the bf because he was going 5 mph faster than the speed limit. Turns out his license was suspended because of parking tickets from 3 yrs ago. Apparently he knew nothing of this.

So the cop has his car towed 5 minutes from Albany (and halfway to Montreal). We spent the night in some inn in Albany only to return back to his house this afternoon.

I don't know whether to be angry, upset, or indifferent. i was so looking forward to this trip and I took 1.5 days off from work for nothing. Also lost out on the price of the room for one night... 

Everything just went so terribly wrong :'(_

 
Aww, Adina - I'm so sorry! Nothing worse than having your vacay cut short because of something stupid and insignificant like that. It's not like parking tickets are a dangerous driving offense. I'd offer up legal advice, but I'm not about to touch the Mt. Everest that is New York law. I'm glad I live in NE because the NY bar is the most difficult to pass!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I cant *wait* to have a baby. Not for the cramp reason. But for the having a baby aspect. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Awwww. I wuv babies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have no desire to have a baby right not. They're cute and all, and I know plenty of people (including family) that are my age and have or are having children. I'm just not there, yet. I want to be able to do what I want, when I want and get what I want, when I want. Call me selfish, but I think it would be irresponsible of me to have a baby before me and DH are good and ready.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Stv578 the california dreamin lipstick is pretty but IMO I like Angel a lot better. They almost could be twins. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am glad I have it for collectors sake but the color is totally dupable._

 
That's good to hear. I really wanted it more for the novelty aspect, but I'm not about to pay a crazy price for a lipstick that was free to begin with!


OK all, I've made my presence known and gotten all caught up on the latest Bimbo drama. I took yesterday off to relax and celebrate with some good friends (sorry I didn't check in with you guys, but I did wonder what everyone was up to! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) I'm back to hittin' the books, now, but I'll check in again real soon! I must have my Bimbo and Specktra fix - it's like a fantastic drug!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 5, 2008)

I JUST FOUND OUT THAT A LOCAL STORE HAS MOST LIKELY STARTED CARRYING SMASHBOX. THIS IS NEW AND VERY EXCITING FOR ME. AAAAAHHH!!! SMASHBOX MAKES ME HAPPY!!!!!

Ahem. Sorry for the all caps, but DUDE!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I always wonder how people do that! I really wish i could but Im very allergic! ugh. I'll just get a bald puppy. Lmao....I'd love him just the same! I promise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have to be on prescription allergy meds away, since I'm also quite allergic to all varieties of dust mites. Also, I actually build up a tolerance by having them around me, so I'm _less_ allergic than if I didn't have my lovely furry darlings.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Ok, I found a video...it wasn't the funny live demo that DH & I watched late one night, but you'll get the idea. Their still examples are def. waay better than the live demo too.

It Cosmetics My Beautiful Breasts Box Set at HSN.com

It's using makeup to basically draw in cleavage. But, the live demo was so funny to us. One lady they drew the breasts on were almost octagonal shape. I told hubby that i could get this kit & give him a set of sculpted abs hahaha.

disclaimer: on a serious note, I realize that this could be good for women who have had breast cancer._

 
Wow. Those are some really bad drawn on breasts. Also, $70 for that kit!? I'd just buy a brush and use me some MAC! But then... this chest doesn't need to look any bigger.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 5, 2008)

I was in my local MAC today and got to look at some of the new stuff (that's still stashed away). It's pretty! Still, though, I think I'll be passing. I can always dream that fresh green mix will be around when I have money? Ha.

EDIT: And I noticed they still had pretty things! Like shy beauty bpb. Mmm. Also, a bunch of dazzleglasses. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But... they finally got rid of the mattenes they had kicking around. Just when I finally had enough empties and wanted one.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 5, 2008)

Ok, Soba, let's have a talk: You're bloody boring. I don't want you. Deal with it. Golden brown with golden shimmer? Ew. YOU ARE NOT FOR MEEEEEEEE.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 5, 2008)

today, i loved my eye shadows (it had me think of that since sanayhs doesn't love soba--a colour i don't think i've checked out in person).

I recalled someone on here gave love to honey lust again so i searched it out in my palette, put it over rubenesque pp on my lid, then woodwinked in my crease. blended (LOVE MY 224!! 217 and 224 are my faves for blending!) I loved it and thought it looked all bronzey gold shimmered awesomeness. and considering it was BLOODY hot here....grrrr....so of course with the wicked humidity theres a thunderstorm warning which *hopefully* will cool things off a bit.

i'm still not feeling up to par and also felt a bit dehydrated whilst out today, so only got my hair cut, two new tank tops, a light white summer kind of cover up, then some throat lozenges and came home. i'm not a happy camper/person to be around lately. was up from 1-3 this morning as my throat was bunged up again. grr. so over this. so i'm out in hot temps, less sleep than usual, and that lovely time of the month is coming, oh and stressed that i have to finish a class soon.....watch out, Hannah's on the warpath! 

Ugh well next payday I hope to go shoe shopping--I feel I want some and deserve it!!! 

Are we all ready for hauling this next week? I'm now on the fence, not sure what I'll get. maybe a sonic blush, an mes and call it a day. we'll see


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I JUST FOUND OUT THAT A LOCAL STORE HAS MOST LIKELY STARTED CARRYING SMASHBOX. THIS IS NEW AND VERY EXCITING FOR ME. AAAAAHHH!!! SMASHBOX MAKES ME HAPPY!!!!!

Ahem. Sorry for the all caps, but DUDE!_

 
Awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't have a lot of Smashbox, but what I do have a really like. Their Jet Set liners are RAD (my old new favorite word) especially for the inner rim with that great bent lining brush. Also, they have this waterproof shadowliner in Hollywood that comes with a great brush too, but it is a QVC only right now. I seriously love that stuff.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_
Ugh well next payday I hope to go shoe shopping--I feel I want some and deserve it!!! _

 
Your new fave eyeshadow love sounds great! 

SHOE SHOPPIN!...I'll be right there


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't have a lot of Smashbox, but what I do have a really like. Their Jet Set liners are RAD (my old new favorite word) especially for the inner rim with that great bent lining brush. Also, they have this waterproof shadowliner in Hollywood that comes with a great brush too, but it is a QVC only right now. I seriously love that stuff._

 
I don't have a lot from them so far, either, but I also really like what I do have - and it's a decent range, with eyeliner, highlighter, glosses, eyeshadow, primer, under eye brightener...


----------



## stv578 (Jul 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Stv578 the california dreamin lipstick is pretty but IMO I like Angel a lot better. They almost could be twins. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am glad I have it for collectors sake but the color is totally dupable._

 
Thanks hon!  I'm glad to hear that!  I do have Angel, picked it up about a month ago and it's still siting in it's box!  I'll have to break it out this week.  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_ 
i'm still not feeling up to par and also felt a bit dehydrated whilst out today, so only got my hair cut, two new tank tops, a light white summer kind of cover up, then some throat lozenges and came home. i'm not a happy camper/person to be around lately. was up from 1-3 this morning as my throat was bunged up again. grr. so over this. so i'm out in hot temps, less sleep than usual, and that lovely time of the month is coming, oh and stressed that i have to finish a class soon.....watch out, Hannah's on the warpath! 

Are we all ready for hauling this next week? I'm now on the fence, not sure what I'll get. maybe a sonic blush, an mes and call it a day. we'll see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You really need to get better soon... and if you don't, definitely go back to the Dr. this week.  

As for hauling, I cannot wait!  I'm really looking forward to Monday!


----------



## stv578 (Jul 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I don't have a lot from them so far, either, but I also really like what I do have - and it's a decent range, with eyeliner, highlighter, glosses, eyeshadow, primer, under eye brightener..._

 
I'm not a big fan of Smashbox.  I've tried out a few of their products over the years.  Some of the shadows are really nice, but they're very hit and miss.  I like that they have e/s trios in the round pots, very convenient.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_I'm not a big fan of Smashbox.  I've tried out a few of their products over the years.  Some of the shadows are really nice, but they're very hit and miss.  I like that they have e/s trios in the round pots, very convenient._

 
I actually really like their glosses. I have a mini pout (amongst others) and I want the full size!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 5, 2008)

did you guys read about the mineralize collection coming out this fall? BunnyBunnyBunny gave us what information he had available. Check it out:  BunnyBunnyBunny post 

so the 6 first mes being repromoted are:
*Engaging <3
Earthly Riches  meh
Family Silver  want to take a look at it! I don't think i even swatched it
Heat/Element
Illusionary/Burning Ambition
Brightside/Gallery Gal

*I so totally want to see swatches of the amuse mes being repromoted, because of course I wasn't into mac at that point.  Yay!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_did you guys read about the mineralize collection coming out this fall? BunnyBunnyBunny gave us what information he had available. Check it out: BunnyBunnyBunny post 

so the 6 first mes being repromoted are:
*Engaging <3*
*Earthly Riches meh*
*Family Silver want to take a look at it! I don't think i even swatched it*
*Heat/Element*
*Illusionary/Burning Ambition*
*Brightside/Gallery Gal*

I so totally want to see swatches of the amuse mes being repromoted, because of course I wasn't into mac at that point. Yay!_

 
Oh, sure _now_ they repromote Heat/Element after I finally managed to find one (that wasn't being sold for an arm and a leg).  Well, I'll be getting myself another one of those!  Those original duos are so nice with wonderful color payoff and almost zip fallout.  I've got all three listed, 2 of them practically untouched, but the Heat/Element duo has significant usage, so I'll definitely be getting another (I've actually got 4/5.  The only duo I don't have is Persona/Screen Vinyl - the charcoal/white duo).  The newer duos, meh, they're OK.  I have Earthly Riches which I believe is by far the best of the bunch.  Family Silver is really pretty, but I just don't wear silvers that much, so I kinda regret getting it.  And Engaging was just sooo _boring_.

I'll try and get some swatches up for you tomorrow, so keep your eyes peeled!!

I really hope they repromote the mineralize singles from Rococo.  I have Whim, but I'd love to get a couple of the others.  Can you believe that I bought Whim, but completely passed up on Pleasureflush?!?!?!  Ahh, but back then I was just a mere dabbler in MAC and now I see the err of my ways, lol!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 6, 2008)

I am so happy that Heat/Element is being repromoed since I am not about to pay an arm and a leg for a duo. The only things now I will do that for are the 2004 holiday palettes. I want those so badly. 

As for hauling, I am holding off. I am not impressed with the MES duos and figure if anything, I might get one. The blushes, well I get better colour from using Helium and Pink Pearl together. I'd rather duochrome than tons of colour. I have three Colour Forms items on preorder, and I actually am trying to save money for once.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 6, 2008)

Guys....

CantAffordMAC now has a car. aghhhhhhhhhh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Im really excited. 99 Ford Contour. It needs some work done to her appearance, but other than that she is a keeper. I'm pretty excited. I can't wait to get her legal and put her on the road....I need to go shopping for seat covers, steering wheel cover, and all kinda of other stuff to put inside..(if you guys know of any places online, that are inexpensive let me know!) I am going to spend the money and get her shampooed and like, cleaned. Cuz shes a little skanky right now. (we all have those moments don't we 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

But its MINE. paid for! m-i-n-e. Nobody can take her away. They'll have to kill me first! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now this is more motivation to hurry up and get my license. Aghhhhhhhh! THATS IT! EVERYBODY GET DRESSED, MAMAS COMING TO PICK YOU ALL UP! ROAD TRIP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 6, 2008)

wow congratumufreakalations Rebecca---your own car! Awesome!!! 

Karin you kill me! LOL its funny how we each gravitate and love certain colours (which is good, diversity makes the world go 'round) but Engaging is my absolute FAVE duo from antiquitease! it was my first backup EVER! keep in mind too, though, I've not seen amuse's ever. 

now to another question, when the HECK ARE we going to get more fluidlines or even repromotes of old ones gone by? IE I wish I had Lithograph (grey), or Graphic Brown that ppl seem to rave about. 

MAC, if you listen to us bimbos, GIVE US MORE FLUIDLINES!~ Mineralized stuff is another fave of mine, but I want more of your creamy liners!!!! I'd like a deep cherry/brown almost burgundy shimmery liner if you are taking requests


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 6, 2008)

Well ladies....I am realllllyyyy sad. My fish have ICK. I just want to die, I noticed my angel was acting funny the other day so I asked my LFS  (live fish store) to see what I needed to do. He said to do a 10% water change, I did that & it stressed the Angel out more, so now he as ICK. It is contageous to my other fish and I am freaking out that my puffer, Scooter will get it (he is my buddy). I am going to the LFS in a couple hours to get some stuff and yell at the guy, lol. 
They are all eating which is a great sign. I caught this right when it happened which is good also. AGH!! I was crying my eyes out last night. I am sure I am a dork for crying over fish, but I love all animals to death & the fact that I "caused" this makes me feel even worse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I know I will get through this, I knew coming into this hobby that there is a chance of this shit happening. 
I also knew I should have set up a hospital tank when I started, but its too late to run out and get all of it now & I can't rush the cycling process, since that will kill the fish.
Just pray for my little fisheys!!!!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 6, 2008)

oh wow, i've heard how sensitive fish are, i am totally sending you good vibes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i hope they get better!!


----------



## stv578 (Jul 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_ 
Now this is more motivation to hurry up and get my license. Aghhhhhhhh! THATS IT! EVERYBODY GET DRESSED, MAMAS COMING TO PICK YOU ALL UP! ROAD TRIP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol_

 
Congrats!  Your road trip comment is too cute!  I'll be waiting! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_ 


now to another question, when the HECK ARE we going to get more fluidlines or even repromotes of old ones gone by? IE I wish I had Lithograph (grey), or Graphic Brown that ppl seem to rave about. 

MAC, if you listen to us bimbos, GIVE US MORE FLUIDLINES!~ Mineralized stuff is another fave of mine, but I want more of your creamy liners!!!! I'd like a deep cherry/brown almost burgundy shimmery liner if you are taking requests 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
A burgundy fluidline would rock!  I have Graphic Brown, don't love it.  It's a really nice brown, i just find it doesn't go on as well as some of the others.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Well ladies....I am realllllyyyy sad. My fish have ICK. I just want to die, I noticed my angel was acting funny the other day so I asked my LFS (live fish store) to see what I needed to do. He said to do a 10% water change, I did that & it stressed the Angel out more, so now he as ICK. It is contageous to my other fish and I am freaking out that my puffer, Scooter will get it (he is my buddy). I am going to the LFS in a couple hours to get some stuff and yell at the guy, lol. 
They are all eating which is a great sign. I caught this right when it happened which is good also. AGH!! I was crying my eyes out last night. I am sure I am a dork for crying over fish, but I love all animals to death & the fact that I "caused" this makes me feel even worse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I know I will get through this, I knew coming into this hobby that there is a chance of this shit happening. 
I also knew I should have set up a hospital tank when I started, but its too late to run out and get all of it now & I can't rush the cycling process, since that will kill the fish.
Just pray for my little fisheys!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awww, i hope they get better.  I know my fishies got ick once, and I'm pretty sure most of them got better after being treated.  But don't blame yourself, seriously.  It's not your fault, it's just one of those things.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 6, 2008)

Congrats Rebecca!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You'll always remember your first car - such a huge milestone! Plus, nothing better than buying something like that which you paid for all on your own!

I hope your fishies feel better clslvr6spd. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Poor fishies.

Hannah, the mineralize swatches are up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://specktra.net/f217/new-officia...ml#post1200046


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 6, 2008)

lol thanks Karin, I was just coming here to post my thanks as i stumbled upon it in the swatch thread!!!

i'm not sure i want any....maybe the brown duo or the one with the olivey colour but really don't know.....


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_lol thanks Karin, I was just coming here to post my thanks as i stumbled upon it in the swatch thread!!!

i'm not sure i want any....maybe the brown duo or the one with the olivey colour but really don't know....._

 
They're all really pretty and unique colors (uh-oh, am I becoming a pusher?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).  The nude side of Bright Side/Gallery Gal is like the *perfect* nude.  Just a hint of peach and plenty of tasteful shimmer.  Definitely a far cry from the glitter bombs we're used to.  The brown side of Illusionary/Burning Ambition is really dark, but very pretty.  I've not seen anything like it from MAC.  The golden side does remind me a bit of Solar White, but more gold and a much better texture.  The texture of these are soooo nice compared to the MES now - even better than Earthly Riches, which I thought was the nicest - read:  less glitter bomb-y - of the Antiquitease MES duos.  And the Flashtronic duos are a joke compared to these.  I don't know how the new ones are, yet, but they just don't look as nice when I see the swatches and pictures.

Whew, apparently I had a lot to say!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks girlies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sometimes I don't know what I would do without this community! I love you all!
I am just happy I caught it early. Right now I am going to my CCO to get my mind of things, plus my LFS doesn't open until 11, boo!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 6, 2008)

lol *adds Karin/purrty to the enabler list* I do love MES (antiquitease forsure, my first ones from flashtronic do not get love from me. at all. glitter. not REALLY screaming professional for me at work. maybe eventually but not for now)

I think we'll need to start an enabler role call. LOL we are bimbos + enablers + shoe lovers (goes without saying I think)...hmmm what else?! I think I need a longer signature! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





i totally agree with you clslvr, this community and ESPECIALLY (for me at least) bimbo thread is just such a haven to come and chat about anything on my mind, not just makeup! *hugs*


----------



## kobri (Jul 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I JUST FOUND OUT THAT A LOCAL STORE HAS MOST LIKELY STARTED CARRYING SMASHBOX. THIS IS NEW AND VERY EXCITING FOR ME. AAAAAHHH!!! SMASHBOX MAKES ME HAPPY!!!!!

Ahem. Sorry for the all caps, but DUDE!_

 
They carry Smashbox at the Shoppers Drug marts. I love it!


----------



## nunu (Jul 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Guys....

CantAffordMAC now has a car. aghhhhhhhhhh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Im really excited. 99 Ford Contour. It needs some work done to her appearance, but other than that she is a keeper. I'm pretty excited. I can't wait to get her legal and put her on the road....I need to go shopping for seat covers, steering wheel cover, and all kinda of other stuff to put inside..(if you guys know of any places online, that are inexpensive let me know!) I am going to spend the money and get her shampooed and like, cleaned. Cuz shes a little skanky right now. (we all have those moments don't we 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

But its MINE. paid for! m-i-n-e. Nobody can take her away. They'll have to kill me first! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now this is more motivation to hurry up and get my license. Aghhhhhhhh! THATS IT! EVERYBODY GET DRESSED, MAMAS COMING TO PICK YOU ALL UP! ROAD TRIP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol_

 
Congrats!!


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jul 6, 2008)

ugh! everybodies stressing lately huh?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





on a lighter note... i know i seen a comment about a bigger boobs set i seen on qvc or hsn awhile ago!lol i was totally inspired to take some bronzer and see if i could copy what they did!at first it looked so hot but then after u stared at it, u could totally tell the girl had 67474654 layers of dark powder in between her boobs! but i think done lightly, it could look really sexy!


----------



## kobri (Jul 6, 2008)

Okay, got a problem. As much as I have tried to fight it, there's this guy. I really like him, but I am also very shy. I've always had a guard up with guys and been aloof because I didn't want them to know I liked them if I wasn't sure they liked me, but I really want him to ask me out so I need advice on what to do. I can't ask him out because if he doesn't like me (which it kinda seems like he does) then I will still have to see him alot- can't avoid him.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_wow congratumufreakalations Rebecca---your own car! Awesome!!!_

 
Thanks girly! And I totally agree with you about the fluidlines
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Just pray for my little fisheys!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Im sorry to hear about your babies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope that they get better! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Congrats! Your road trip comment is too cute! I'll be waiting! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha thank you!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<---specktra train

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Congrats Rebecca!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You'll always remember your first car - such a huge milestone! Plus, nothing better than buying something like that which you paid for all on your own!
_

 
Thank you! Its not really set in yet...probably wont til I drive it. its not legal but...i'm going to drive it around the circle near my house anyways. Shh! Dont tell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Congrats!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Thanks girl!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_Okay, got a problem. As much as I have tried to fight it, there's this guy. I really like him, but I am also very shy. I've always had a guard up with guys and been aloof because I didn't want them to know I liked them if I wasn't sure they liked me, but I really want him to ask me out so I need advice on what to do. I can't ask him out because if he doesn't like me (which it kinda seems like he does) then I will still have to see him alot- can't avoid him._

 
i think you should flirt with him.  And if he doesnt take the hint then flirt more


----------



## KikiB (Jul 6, 2008)

Morning all!

Rebecca-lucky! I sometimes wish that I had a car, because it would be really convenient for me to get around, but at least I have a semi-reliable bus system.

Hannah-for Fluidlines try the CCO. I don't know about yours but I know the one by me tends to have a ton of Fluidline.

I'm just beat...we have a store set tonight at work and none of our Floorset crew is going to be able to make it. I need a few days off but I work late and then I go in early tomorrow, which I'm not exactly looking forward to. Oh yeah, and the constant reminder that we are 3 months away from putting out the Christmas stuff. We're actually going to get it in starting next month.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_Okay, got a problem. As much as I have tried to fight it, there's this guy. I really like him, but I am also very shy. I've always had a guard up with guys and been aloof because I didn't want them to know I liked them if I wasn't sure they liked me, but I really want him to ask me out so I need advice on what to do. I can't ask him out because if he doesn't like me (which it kinda seems like he does) then I will still have to see him alot- can't avoid him._

 
Yep, what CantAfford said.  Start by flirting a little.  Maybe if you guys are at a get-together, you can get him alone to talk, too.  That being said, many guys are just completely dense, so he may not pick up on the flirting bit.  If that's the case, don't be discouraged, just lay it on thicker - almost to the point of being obscene.  THAT should get his attention!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Guys....

CantAffordMAC now has a car. aghhhhhhhhhh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Im really excited. 99 Ford Contour. It needs some work done to her appearance, but other than that she is a keeper. I'm pretty excited. I can't wait to get her legal and put her on the road....I need to go shopping for seat covers, steering wheel cover, and all kinda of other stuff to put inside..(if you guys know of any places online, that are inexpensive let me know!) I am going to spend the money and get her shampooed and like, cleaned. Cuz shes a little skanky right now. (we all have those moments don't we 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

But its MINE. paid for! m-i-n-e. Nobody can take her away. They'll have to kill me first! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now this is more motivation to hurry up and get my license. Aghhhhhhhh! THATS IT! EVERYBODY GET DRESSED, MAMAS COMING TO PICK YOU ALL UP! ROAD TRIP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol_

 

HURRAY! I'll bring marshmallows!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_wow congratumufreakalations Rebecca---your own car! Awesome!!! 

Karin you kill me! LOL its funny how we each gravitate and love certain colours (which is good, diversity makes the world go 'round) but Engaging is my absolute FAVE duo from antiquitease! it was my first backup EVER! keep in mind too, though, I've not seen amuse's ever. 

now to another question, when the HECK ARE we going to get more fluidlines or even repromotes of old ones gone by? IE I wish I had Lithograph (grey), or Graphic Brown that ppl seem to rave about. 

MAC, if you listen to us bimbos, GIVE US MORE FLUIDLINES!~ Mineralized stuff is another fave of mine, but I want more of your creamy liners!!!! I'd like a deep cherry/brown almost burgundy shimmery liner if you are taking requests 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Ohhhhhh, fluidlines... to have mooooore... I LOVE lithograph. It's BEAUTIFUL. And, well, you all should know I'm not a brown girl, but I have graphic brown and even use it upon occasion! Beats the pants off dipdown. I have every single discontinued or limited fluidline, by the way, I just need some of the permanent ones (there are 6 I'm missing)... I've been snuggling up to delineate lots lately, though.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 6, 2008)

Poor fishies. Must get better! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bimbo magic for the fishies!

Shoppers has just been changing up their makeup stock lately. The one I go to only seems to have the under eye brightener as far as smashbox is concerned (THEY SHOULD HAVE MORE, DAMN IT). Which SDM do you usually go to, Kobri? I live nearest the one on the corner of Almon and Robie, and it has the best pharmacy staff in the bloody city. The Quinpool SDM has one decent pharmacist, but the ones at mine are my favourite by far - and I've been to many of the drug stores within the city. 

I'm pretty fed up with my job. Only scheduled for two days next week. I noticed the other day that the drug store in the mall is looking for a full time beauty consultant - which is hardly a dream job and undoubtedly minimum wage, but if it gave me the hours... I think I'll be applying. I might see if I can swing a way to keep the current craptastic job part time if it still gives me the health benefits that way, or hope against hope that I can find another job that has them... I WORSHIP HEALTH BENEFITS. Having a plan that covers 80% of my prescriptions cost is worth a LOT to me. Stupid expensive drugs... *grumbles*

My kitty is eating barbecue chips.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 6, 2008)

kiki--no ccos for me in Canada. never been to even a real mac store. sad, i know.

dipdown is a nice matte type brown, and i love rich ground for its shimmeryness (i loves me some shimmer!) still have to crack open macroviolet.

i'm sad i wasn't into mac for lithograph, etc. i'm too nervous to try and track it down otherwise. maybe eventually.

which ones are you missing from perm?


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 6, 2008)

Congrats CantAffordMAC on your car!  I remember when I got my first car.  It gives you so much freedom! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allison I am sending a quick prayer and some bimbo magic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 your way for those fish to get better.  Trust me if those were my fish I would be crying my eyes out too.  I love my animals far too much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Korbi I agree with the posts above.  If you are interested flirt with him or just get the conversation going.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hi to everyone else and glad to see purrtykitty back from studying!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 6, 2008)

The fluidline colours that I do not have include waveline, brassy, rich ground, dipdown, sweet sage and blitz & glitz. 

I imagine the next two I get will be brassy and rich ground, followed by sweet sage and waveline, then blitz & glitz... and I suppose dipdown at the very end just to complete the family. 

And, dude, lithograph is SO worth buying. It pops up now and again in the clearance bin. Oh, also, nightfish.

Does anyone else feel the love for delineate that I do?


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 6, 2008)

from what i've heard, delineate sounds great. but i want it shimmery!

lol i'm like a broken record.

and out of the 4 i own, 3 are ones you don't have. lol i decided my black one would be blitz n glitz over blacktrack


----------



## nunu (Jul 6, 2008)

Sooo ladies! Neo sci fi, future earth and solar field are launching tomorrow! I already hauled from neo sci fi and solar field but NOT future earth so i'm finally going to get the VAE and the lip exfoliater! Yaaaay

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for tendertones and dazzleglasses to be released as well! I need  me some tendertones.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_from what i've heard, delineate sounds great. but i want it shimmery!

lol i'm like a broken record.

and out of the 4 i own, 3 are ones you don't have. lol i decided my black one would be blitz n glitz over blacktrack_

 
Reflects glitter? Could make it fuuuunnnnn! 

I love my blacktrack. That and silverstroke are the two I use the most. Silver stroke is amazing for brightening up the inner corner - on that note, though, I also reeeeeeally want the cream liquidlast liner.

EDIT: I only have one liquidlast right now, and there are four more that I want pretty badly. Some of them I have no craving for just because there are similar fluidlines, and I think we've established I'm a junkie for those.  I have aqualine and am craving disc black, electrolady, greenplay and classic cream.


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 6, 2008)

Nightfish is my most favorite fluidline.  It is the perfect soft black for every day.  I do like lithograph for a smokey look but I have trouble finding a look that delineate would go with.  It is a very pretty color but I don't use it very often at all.

Nunu I hope that you get your dazzleglass and neo sci-fi tomorrow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You will love those dazzleglasses! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




After someone suggested the cream liquid last liner for a base I tried it and OMG that stuff is amazing!  I already like the black liquid last liner but the cream one is awesome for a base.  But beware.... the liquid last liners take a lot of effort to remove!


----------



## nunu (Jul 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_ 
Nunu I hope that you get your dazzleglass and neo sci-fi tomorrow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You will love those dazzleglasses! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
Thank you darling! I am already a proud owner of 4 dazzleglasses! I bought them when they were first released in the UK. MAC's a bit slow here in Oman 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..getting all the other collections now! My list is all ready for cool heat..


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 6, 2008)

Pffft. Use a bit of olive oil and the liquidlasts come off in a blink.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Thank you darling! I am already a proud owner of 4 dazzleglasses! I bought them when they were first released in the UK. MAC's a bit slow here in Oman 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..getting all the other collections now! My list is all ready for cool heat.._

 
oh! you already moved there??? how is it going?


----------



## stv578 (Jul 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Yep, what CantAfford said. Start by flirting a little. Maybe if you guys are at a get-together, you can get him alone to talk, too. That being said, many guys are just completely dense, so he may not pick up on the flirting bit. If that's the case, don't be discouraged, just lay it on thicker - almost to the point of being obscene. THAT should get his attention! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Lol!  I was thinking the same thing as I was reading these posts and then your comment guys being dense, nevermind dense, they're friggin' clueless!  My DH and I went out as "friends" for a good two months before he finally realized i felt the same way about him!  I mean, there we were going for a walk at night by a little pond after going to a movie... i mean, who does that if they're not interested right?!?!  So you think that would've been our first kiss right then and there, but... noooooo.  I then asked him over to watch a video, and it wasn't till the movie was almost over that he actually made the first move!  so.... point to all this is, guys aren't too quick with the ways of cupid!  But alas, that's how I knew I had a good guy, since he didn't try anything too quick!  So, try the flirting thing in a subtle way and don't get discouraged if he doesn't pick up on it right away.  If he's interested, eventually, he'll get it!


----------



## stv578 (Jul 6, 2008)

BTW ladies, who else is liking the swatches of Fast Thrill l/s?  I realize it's not overly unique, but it looks like a nice warmer version of Bombshell, which means I should love it!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats Rebecca!!

Ladies, I need some love. I feel so depressed right now


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 7, 2008)

Adina we are all here for you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  It doesn't help right now but this too shall pass and everything will be ok.  Do you have any new information on if he can get the parking tickets taken care of?  If there is anything that I can do to help let me know!  I know I can't do much being in Washington while you are in New York but know that we are all wishing you well and thinking of you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 We love you and we are sending lots of love your way!!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Morning all!

Rebecca-lucky! I sometimes wish that I had a car, because it would be really convenient for me to get around, but at least I have a semi-reliable bus system._

 
Thanks! i have no buses or anything around here. it sucks

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_HURRAY! I'll bring marshmallows! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha already got them! i made smores the other night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_ 
My kitty is eating barbecue chips. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lmao...awwwww

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Congrats CantAffordMAC on your car! I remember when I got my first car. It gives you so much freedom! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
Thank you! I cant wait to start driving it! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Sooo ladies! Neo sci fi, future earth and solar field are launching tomorrow! I already hauled from neo sci fi and solar field but NOT future earth so i'm finally going to get the VAE and the lip exfoliater! Yaaaay

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for tendertones and dazzleglasses to be released as well! I need me some tendertones._

 
omg, neo sci fi who? LoL Im sorry you guys get collections so late. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like the lip exfoliator, soft and slow, pink grapefruit and x rocks frm this collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 where is Oman?
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Congrats Rebecca!!

Ladies, I need some love. I feel so depressed right now_

 
Thanks Adina. I am sorry that your week didnt go as planned


----------



## Susanne (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Congrats Rebecca!!

Ladies, I need some love. I feel so depressed right now_

 






  I am here for you!


BTW being depressed - please let me get the new collections today or tomorrow!!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 7, 2008)

I hear ya Adina, I'm definitely pretty depressed as well but for other reasons. Everything will work out though.

I still don't own any Fluidlines-and only one Liquidlast. I am a fan of that style of liner though and it was something unique to me.


----------



## nunu (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Patricia* 

 
_oh! you already moved there??? how is it going?_

 
It's going fine thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hope everything is going well with you too

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_ 
Ladies, I need some love. I feel so depressed right now_

 
We are all here for you Adina! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_ 

omg, neo sci fi who? LoL Im sorry you guys get collections so late. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like the lip exfoliator, soft and slow, pink grapefruit and x rocks frm this collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



where is Oman?_

 
Lol i know!! we are like a zillion collections LATE! But i already hauled from it in the UK but not the future earth stuff.

Oman is in the Middle East


----------



## Susanne (Jul 7, 2008)

Nunu, why did you move?


----------



## nunu (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Nunu, why did you move?_

 
Hi Susanne! I moved back home because i finished my 4 year degree in Psychology


----------



## Susanne (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Hi Susanne! I moved back home because i finished my 4 year degree in Psychology 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Congrats for that!


----------



## nunu (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you Susanne!

How was your weekend?


----------



## Susanne (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Thank you Susanne!

How was your weekend?_

 
It was...ok...not more. 
I am still waiting for Cool Heat, Electroflash and New View here and I thought I would get my stuff until last Saturday. Some counters in Germany already have them, but the four counters in my area which I could reach not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I am waiting for a call from my MA that the godds have finally arrived 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am not good in waiting! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I feel like MAC had forgotten me...

I hope your weekend was better!


----------



## nunu (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_It was...ok...not more. 
I am still waiting for Cool Heat, Electroflash and New View here and I thought I would get my stuff until last Saturday. Some counters in Germany already have them, but the four counters in my area which I could reach not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I am waiting for a call from my MA that the godds have finally arrived 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am not good in waiting! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I feel like MAC had forgotten me...

I hope your weekend was better!_

 
Oh are you still waiting??! I can't beleive that the counters by you didn't get any shipment! 
I am not good at waiting either! I was looking forward to cool heat and then i found out that neo sci fi is next in the MAC here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MAC needs to understand that we need our MAC fix!! I am suffering from MAC withdrawal right now! Lol

Weekends in Oman are Thursday and Friday! It is soo confusing to get used to..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## KikiB (Jul 7, 2008)

I could use a good weekend now. I got less than 4 hours of sleep and I'm back at work. My eyes are so irritated that it's almost pointless to wear makeup today...but you know me, nothing gets between me and my makeup!


----------



## kobri (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks guys, I am steeling myself up to do it. I used to talk to him, it's just been difficult now that I have figured out I like him, I get all shy. So I have spent the last two days running (for some reason it makes me feel really strong and builds my confidence) and now I am feeling much better although blistered! 

Sanayhs- I love the SDM on Almon and Robie. For smashbox I usually go to the one in Bedford Place Mall. I have the primer, the eyeliner palette and the eyelights trio in Beam- all bought with points so free, yea!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 7, 2008)

I was wondering why you moved as well Nora. Congrats on getting your degree!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Hi Susanne! I moved back home because i finished my 4 year degree in Psychology 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's really Awesome nunu! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




With all the craziness around here...you may need to practice on all of us


----------



## Susanne (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_That's really Awesome nunu! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




With all the craziness around here...you may need to practice on all of us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 7, 2008)

CantAffordMac - Great news about your car!!! Just don't be drivin around putting makeup on in your rear view mirror...hahahaha

Adina - sending BIG consoling hugs your way!

clslv6spd - I feel so bad about your fishies - are they any better yet? My neighbor has an outdoor pond & loses those expensive Japanese fish all the time.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 7, 2008)

LoL dont worry elegant one, I would never! I am very cautious, actually. My coworker puts on a full face in the car im like eeeek!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_Thanks guys, I am steeling myself up to do it. I used to talk to him, it's just been difficult now that I have figured out I like him, I get all shy. So I have spent the last two days running (for some reason it makes me feel really strong and builds my confidence) and now I am feeling much better although blistered! 

Sanayhs- I love the SDM on Almon and Robie. For smashbox I usually go to the one in Bedford Place Mall. I have the primer, the eyeliner palette and the eyelights trio in Beam- all bought with points so free, yea!_

 
Ewwwww, Bedford. *cries* I hate that place!

The SDM on Almon and Robie needs to have the sexy smashbox stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then I'd have a reason to put my saved up points to work!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 7, 2008)

Ugh. With the way prices are going, I'm going to have to start getting all my MAC CPed from the US!

$25 for a sonic chic blush and $22 for a bloody electroflash eyeshadow. This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 7, 2008)

Kiki, dear, I saw your post in the "what common makeup product to you not own?" thread, and... HOLY CRAP, GIRL. There's a lot you don't have!

At least try some gel eyeliner!  

I would hate to be concealer-less, as my undereye circles and mean, ugly red things.

Why no paints? No paint pots? No... so many things!? 

K, I'm good now.


----------



## Luceuk (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Weekends in Oman are Thursday and Friday! It is soo confusing to get used to..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 
That would be really confusing


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 7, 2008)

Adina, I hope today is going better for you!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  We're hear if you need us or if you just want to take your mind off things for awhile!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi everyone!  I am patiently counting down the days until I can get my Sonic Chic and Electroflash haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I hate waiting!!!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_clslv6spd - I feel so bad about your fishies - are they any better yet? My neighbor has an outdoor pond & loses those expensive Japanese fish all the time._

 
Thanks babe! They are doing better, my Angel is still the worst off. But this Kick-Ich stuff I bought is supposed to control it & they all seem to be happy/eating/active which is good. 
This is an expensive hobby...I don't know why I fall into the expensive ones!?! Damn MAC, my car & saltwater fish, it's making me nutty!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 7, 2008)

holy sheep, i cannot believe the prices Sanayhs, schniekies. I think I'll get one of each (one mes, one mineralize blush).

grrrrrrrrrr.

oh so i saw the doc again today. lovely, another round of antibiotics, this time something more powerful and high dosage. my doc wasn't sure if its another virus or the same one that didn't get killed off after the first round. ugh and these pills were $45. golly thats over $60 in one month. 

so are we ready to HAULLLLLLLLLL?


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 7, 2008)

^^Sooo ready!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope this round of antibiotics works for you.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 7, 2008)

seriously, i find the price increases to REALLY be bothering me. 

i can deal with .50 increases on eyeshadows, but they jacked up mes $2! and blushes by what, around 4-5? boooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_holy sheep, i cannot believe the prices Sanayhs, schniekies. I think I'll get one of each (one mes, one mineralize blush).

grrrrrrrrrr.

oh so i saw the doc again today. lovely, another round of antibiotics, this time something more powerful and high dosage. my doc wasn't sure if its another virus or the same one that didn't get killed off after the first round. ugh and these pills were $45. golly thats over $60 in one month. 

so are we ready to HAULLLLLLLLLL?_

 
The worst part is, much as I've been telling myself to avoid these collections, I'm starting to really want a few things - and with these prices, I can't afford them at this time. I really like Fresh Green Mix and Sea and Sky (surprise, surprise - bright colours!). I also like Odd Couple (anyone shocked by that one? ), but think I can feel non-sad about missing it. And the blushes... hell, if I had the money, I'd probably get all of them! As it is, I'll have to go play with them and figure out if I'm going to cry without any of them. If I really do want anything, I likely seriously will be requesting a CP, as it makes a huge price difference, what with the MAC prices _and _taxes. What are you thinking you'll get?

I dreeeeeeaaammmm of only having to spend $60 a month on prescriptions! Either with or without the 80% discount via the health plan I'm holding dear until the end of August. Antibiotics can really suck. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think my least favourite are the kind you have to take four times a day on an empty stomach - because, dude, that can be hard to do! Here's hoping it fixes you up this time.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_seriously, i find the price increases to REALLY be bothering me. 

i can deal with .50 increases on eyeshadows, but they jacked up mes $2! and blushes by what, around 4-5? boooooooooooooooooooo_

 
The regular powder blushes are still $21, while any new powder blushes that come out have been $22, and now these damned mineralized blushes are an appalling $25. You know what's funny, though? Cremestick lip liners are up to $17, while lipsticks are still at $16.50.

These price increases are really getting under my skin, much as I chuckle about lip liners being more than the damned lipsticks.


----------



## stv578 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey ladies, finally got a chance to come on here!

Adina, as the saying goes, this too shall pass... i know it sucks when something goes wrong, but you know we're all here for you.

Gigglegirl, hope you feel better. My little guy once needed three rounds of antibiotics before an ear infection went away completely. Not sure what you were given, but if it's Zithromax or something to that effect, it'll work. Good stuff!

Clslv6spd, glad the fishies are coming around, hope the Angel recovers fully.

Nunu, we have the same name! 

And now a word on my haul today from my trip to Pro store...

Sonic Chic blushes - Pleasantry, Gleeful and Dainty... these were more shimmery than expected, a nice shimmer, not chunky but still a bit more than i would've liked. Therefore, while i consider them pretty, i prefer the BPB's.

From electroflash, i only got Fresh Green Mix e/s and Fast thrill, Mellow mood lipstick.  Both lippies were B2M!  Fast thrill is gorgeous!  Mellow mood is not terribly exciting but still quite pretty.

Also B2M, i picked up Satellite Dreams and Rose eyeshadow.  Passed up on Bio-Green and Bright Sunshine for now.  Bio-green was very pretty, but since i got the green MES, i thought i'd wait on that.  

I was also eyeing Play on Plums MES, but i wasn't too sure, so I decided to wait till Thursday on that.  I was really disappointed in Pink Split, pretty in the pan, but swatched really poorly.  Didn't show up and all i got was glitter.  Didn't really swatch any of the others, because i wasn't too interested in them 

So that's about it!  Not a bad haul i'd say.  Now i've just gotta wait for Colour Forms on the 11th!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 7, 2008)

Gigglegirl I hope that this round of antibiotics work for you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allison I am glad to hear that the fish are getting better! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am still sending good thoughts their way! 

I don't know why I am so bothered by the .50 increase.  For some reason I don't like it when the shadows or other products aren't an EVEN amount!  That is a big pet peeve of mine! (I am strange I know!)  

I have narrowed my list down to:
Pink Split
Hot Contrast
Sea & Sky
Pleasantry Blush
Gentle Blush
New View Powder in Light Medium
181SE

That is not as much as I want but it will have to do for now!  I am trying to be good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But it is sooooo hard!


----------



## nunu (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Hey ladies, finally got a chance to come on here!

Nunu, we have the same name! 
_

 
We have the same name wow!!! what a coincedence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. So we have established that there are 2 Nora's in the forum and both are MAC addicts! yaaaay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Awesome haul by the way! Enjoy your goodies.

gigglegirl: hope you feel better soon.


----------



## nunu (Jul 7, 2008)

by the way, where are Rebecca (Can'tAffordMac), Audrey and Adina today?


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_ 
 these were more shimmery than expected, a nice shimmer, not chunky but still a bit more than i would've liked. Therefore, while i consider them pretty, i prefer the BPB's.

 I was really disappointed in Pink Split, pretty in the pan, but swatched really poorly.  Didn't show up and all i got was glitter.   _

 
Really, I like a lil shimmer but not too much. No one has even mentioned that today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ahhh...say it isn't so...I _only_ want to hear that Pink Split is the most gorgeous eyeshadow duo ever


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 7, 2008)

So... I caved. I want the 181SE. However, I don't want to pay $36 plus tax. So, I took the ebay-gamble, ordering from someone I've had luck with before, and got the warm pearlizer brush set for $24. More stuff for less money? Yes please!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_by the way, where are Rebecca (Can'tAffordMac), Audrey and Adina today?_

 
I was wondering that too!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 7, 2008)

Ladies, I am here. All of your love and support have truly lifted my spirits just now. 

I am gearing up for the new collection releases but its so hard to get excited about minerals. To me they just don't have a stellar color payoff. I am much more excited for future collections. 

Nora, congrats on finishing your degree!Was that your ba or phd? Psych was my love in college and still is. What was your focus.

Susanne, are you feeling better? I know you have been very frustrated lately. 

Ladies, seriously. I say it a lot i know, but i <3 you all!


----------



## stv578 (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Really, I like a lil shimmer but not too much. No one has even mentioned that today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ahhh...say it isn't so...I only want to hear that Pink Split is the most gorgeous eyeshadow duo ever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
You and me both.  I went in totally planning on buying Pink Split, but was severly disappointed with this one.  I thought a light shimmery pink and grayish duo would be awesome.  Whereas Fresh Green Mix went on pretty smooth, somewhat light, but buildable and smooth.  Play on plums is actually still calling me name, it was very pretty, but not really plummy, more of a plummy based bronze. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The shimmer on the MSF blushes isn't a bad shimmer.  It won't stop me from wearing them to the office!  Funny thing was, as I will also be mentioning shortly in the Sonic Chic thread, that I went in so sure i wanted Love Joy, Gentle and Dainty!  But Love Joy went on kinda orange on me, and things warm up quite a bit once on my skin, so it was a no go.  Definitely not a better textured bronzer type shade.  Gleeful was so not on my list, but it's so pretty!  Though the MA applied it with a regular blush brush, but um, ya... this one would need a skunk brush with my complexion!  Pleasantry really caught my attention as soon as I went over to the display, it is seriously gorgeous, definitely lighter than Sweetness and I'd say a bit cooler.  For some reason i didn't even swatch Gentle, so I may look at this one on Thursday as well.  I was trying to be good and really didn't play too much!  Didn't even notice the prices on the blushes, lol!

I really want the 181SE as well!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Kiki, dear, I saw your post in the "what common makeup product to you not own?" thread, and... HOLY CRAP, GIRL. There's a lot you don't have!

At least try some gel eyeliner!  

I would hate to be concealer-less, as my undereye circles and mean, ugly red things.

Why no paints? No paint pots? No... so many things!? 

K, I'm good now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Well first off I have only actually been buying high-end makeup for about a year and a month or so, thus my collection is smaller. I am meaning to eventually get a Fluidline however I love Liquidlasts. I have never used concealer...I have no real need. 

As for paints and paint pots, I would love to get my hands on Canton Candy but know that it's damn near impossible. 

My collection is diverse enough at the moment though. Diversity is indeed good...it would be more diverse if I didn't work at B&BW because I am constantly buying our product. 

Not only are there two Noras, but there are two Katies as well.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Well first off I have only actually been buying high-end makeup for about a year and a month or so, thus my collection is smaller. I am meaning to eventually get a Fluidline however I love Liquidlasts. I have never used concealer...I have no real need. 

As for paints and paint pots, I would love to get my hands on Canton Candy but know that it's damn near impossible. 

My collection is diverse enough at the moment though. Diversity is indeed good...it would be more diverse if I didn't work at B&BW because I am constantly buying our product. 

Not only are there two Noras, but there are two Katies as well._

 
I got Canton Candy from the Clearance Bin pretty cheap a bit ago, and it's lovely. I'm not a pink girl at all, but I do like that. Liquidlasts _are_ fantastic.


----------



## KikiB (Jul 7, 2008)

If they have Visionaire next time I go up to CCO-land, I will be buying it.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 8, 2008)

Some day, some day I will visit a CCO-land... and be in awe of the low prices and joyous things.


----------



## stv578 (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Some day, some day I will visit a CCO-land... and be in awe of the low prices and joyous things._

 
I'd be happy if I could score another ticket to a MAC warehouse sale.


----------



## KikiB (Jul 8, 2008)

Psh I'd be happy to even get the chance to go to one! Hell, that might be a 21st birthday thing for me, if I get enough cash and what not. Then there's the matter of procuring a ticket...


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Not only are there two Noras, but there are two Katies as well._

 
What a small world!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I had no clue that there was another Katie.  Very cool!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Some day, some day I will visit a CCO-land... and be in awe of the low prices and joyous things._

 
For some reason that totally made me laugh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_I'd be happy if I could score another ticket to a MAC warehouse sale._

 
I would be happy if I could get ONE ticket to the MAC warehouse sale!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am so envious that you have been to that!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 8, 2008)

Yep I am the other one...hahahaha.


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Yep I am the other one...hahahaha._

 
I figured!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_by the way, where are Rebecca (Can'tAffordMac), Audrey and Adina today?_

 
Awwww thanks for wondering! I had to work at 5pm. So I was in pill-land lmao. But it wasnt a bad day at work...got my starbucks before hand so that was cool! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Gigglegirl I hope that this round of antibiotics work for you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't know why I am so bothered by the .50 increase. For some reason I don't like it when the shadows or other products aren't an EVEN amount! That is a big pet peeve of mine! (I am strange I know!) _

 
Hannah i hope the pills work this time too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hate when the prices arent even, too. lol. Why pay 14.50 for something TAKE OFF THE DAMN .50 thats sooooo annoying. Not even for the cost aspect just for the principle lmao


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey, I miss the eyeshadow price that ends in .50! I much preferred $16.50 to $17! 

And, you know, be careful or they'll up it to $15 on you.


----------



## stv578 (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Hey, I miss the eyeshadow price that ends in .50! I much preferred $16.50 to $17! 
_

 
I just saw this, how depressing.  I remember a time when shadows and lipsticks were $11 (cdn) and the mascara was under $10.  I may just boycott MAC if the eyeshadows hit $20 (but probably not, lol!).


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_I just saw this, how depressing.  I remember a time when shadows and lipsticks were $11 (cdn) and the mascara was under $10.  I may just boycott MAC if the eyeshadows hit $20 (but probably not, lol!)._

 
With the ridiculous excess quantity of LE collections, lots of fun coloured products being discontinued left and right and the prices which are quickly becoming overwhelming (such as $20 for a dazzleglass, and the $2 price jump in the MES...), MAC is starting to lose my attention. I love them, don't get me wrong, but two of my favourite features were always the somewhat reasonable prices and the funky colours. I'm also frowning at how much of the light skin stuff is getting ditched, as there are a lot of us pale folk. 

Dear Estee Lauder company: please use other cosmetic lines you own to push the neutral colours and high prices, and let MAC stay fun. You're kind of ruining it, dudes.


----------



## KikiB (Jul 8, 2008)

A-men. It's a significant jump in EVERYTHING. The MES are up $1, the MSF's will be up $2, the glitters (at least the Reflects ones) went up $1...


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Dear Estee Lauder company: please use other cosmetic lines you own to push the neutral colours and high prices, and let MAC stay fun. You're kind of ruining it, dudes._

 
You should soooo send them that in an e-mail! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'd love to hear the response!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 8, 2008)

I probably should email them. Mwahahahaha! 

On a happier note, the Thunder Eyes quad is beautiful. It showed up in my mailbox today.


----------



## stv578 (Jul 8, 2008)

Ladies, I'm now having trouble deciding if I want the warm eyes palette from Colour Forms.  I have talked myself into getting Play on Plums MES and Gentle MSF blush.  I was also going to get Pop Circle lipstick, but I'm hoping to do a B2M for this.  So there's my dilemma.  I have one gift card worth $25, which would cover the price of the Sonic Chic blush (before taxes of course!).  So really, i'd only be adding one additional item to my list if I get both the palette and the MES.  And, I've decided not to get Circa Plum (but will ask for a generous sample provided I get my usual MA!).  Ah, screw it!  I'm getting the palette and the MES!!!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 8, 2008)

So... I've emailed MAC, outlining why I love them and my concerns of late, including colour selection being chopped down to neutrals, leaping prices and the overwhelming number of limited edition collections. I've politely pointed out my thoughts on it as a loyal customer with some sense as to economic reality, and explained my concerns with rational reasoning behind them. 

It probably won't do anything, as I am just one girl, but it never hurts to try.


----------



## KikiB (Jul 8, 2008)

Customer feedback is very big for companies-I know in my company, we take it very seriously to the point where we had printed a survey on the bottom of our receipts that people could call (the incentive was you could get $10 off a $30 purchase) and then each store's results are printed out and drilled into our heads. Also our company is known to bring back products due to popular demand.


----------



## KikiB (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh and I just got my Angelcake shadow in-WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN ALL MY LIFE? With this (beautiful frosty pink) I may just avoid getting Sunset B. from Starflash. Now I'm still waiting on Marigold...


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jul 8, 2008)

*waves* Hi girls!  A little birdy told me I was missed, so I wandered on over here to say hello.  I haven't had much computer time lately, as my little boys have learned the wonders of the internet and have been surfing the disney website alot lately 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I have to learn how to share better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I did read all of the posts since my last visit, though!

Adina - I am so sorry for the MAJOR mess regarding your trip! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That stinks!
Allison - Hope your fishies get better soon!
Rebecca - WOOHOO!  A car!  Now you can see all of your MAC in person!
Hannah - If you are looking for a burgandy fluidline, try and track down Delineate!  The Cult of Cherry collection would have been the PERFECT time to repromote, but of course not...
Sanay - OMG, my cats LOVE potato chips! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nora & Nora - I LOVE that name, and we considered Norah with an "H" when I was pregnant with my second son, had he been a girl.
All the other bimbos - HIIIIIII! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In other news:

My husband has a job interview in Philadelphia next week!  If you wouldn't mind sparing some extra thoughts for him, I'd really apprecaite it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  He has been out of work for a month now, and it's SO stressful.  That's why I am fretting my Sonic Chic/Electroflash purchases, cause they will probably be my last for awhile.  We really need him to get this job.  It's a great opportunity, and it will mean we get to go HOME!


----------



## nunu (Jul 8, 2008)

All the best to your husband Audrey! We really did miss you.


----------



## andreacvbb (Jul 8, 2008)

meee meee meeee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i wanna joiiiin the bimbo club....

i can clean your shoes if u want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i looove everything sparkly and glittery......and obviously my dazzleglas...they are the best lipgloss ever!!!!!


----------



## kobri (Jul 8, 2008)

crossing the fingers and toes and braiding my hair for ya Audrey


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Customer feedback is very big for companies-I know in my company, we take it very seriously to the point where we had printed a survey on the bottom of our receipts that people could call (the incentive was you could get $10 off a $30 purchase) and then each store's results are printed out and drilled into our heads. Also our company is known to bring back products due to popular demand._

 
Customer feedback IS important, and knowing that my message was at least semi intelligent gives me a bit more confidence that they won't blow it off. But, again, I'm just one girl, and it would take more than just me saying that the LE collections are too much, the prices jumping too fast and the colour selection starting to suck to make a real impact.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 8, 2008)

Welcome andrea!









 A little Bimbo magic for Audrey's husband. Good luck to him!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 8, 2008)

:  stars:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bimbo magic for Audrey, her husband and their family! Something _will_ work out.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *andreacvbb* 

 
_meee meee meeee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i wanna joiiiin the bimbo club....

i can clean your shoes if u want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i looove everything sparkly and glittery......and obviously my dazzleglas...they are the best lipgloss ever!!!!!_

 
Welcome! 

...and I'd rather you do my laundry than clean my shoes.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 8, 2008)

Bimbos, I posted a new FOTD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://specktra.net/f166/parrot-submarine-fotd-106819/


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi Audrey!  Glad to see you back!  I will send good thoughts your husbands way and a little bimbo magic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Hi Audrey!  Glad to see you back!  I will send good thoughts your husbands way and a little bimbo magic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!
_

 
Audrey, I wish you all the best


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 8, 2008)

FOTDs can be fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Best I can give for today is a description - corn shadestick as base, orange colour from Fafi 2 quad on lid, purple from mi'lady in crease, red and purple from mi'lady mixed to make fuchsia which is between the orange and purple. Pink pearl pigment to line the outer half of both lashlines. Black mascara, slicked pink lipgelee, porcelain pink MSF and shy beauty BPB on the cheeks, with a touch of lightscapade to highlight. 

I swear I'll find my camera some day... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On another note, sheerly for my amusement, I walked up to my boyfriend as he was shirtless and brushing his teeth and put my hot fuchsia tank top on him. It's got a low, square-ish neckline and a bit of ruching across the chest. Let me tell you, that was super cute... *giggle*


----------



## nunu (Jul 8, 2008)

^That sounds lovely!! i have to try it.

I wore my NSF products today. Time and space on the lid, Magnetic field outer corner and crease, femme fi as a highlight. Spaced out blush on my cheeks. pleasureseeker lipstick and pink grapefruit lipglass!


----------



## ColorMeMac (Jul 8, 2008)

I want to be a bimbo too! I love glitter and pink[=


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 8, 2008)

*waves* Hey guys!! Long day at work, still so much to do!! This is a new job and at first I had a lot of down time so asked for more work to feel useful....and well I definitely have a lot but now I have no time to finish some neglected filing i found from the last person. its kinda weird, she did just one job but not all these extras....i kinda wondered how she stayed occupied but then i saw in "my documents" on the computer that her, and many ppl before her have done assignments, resumes, etc. 

well swallowing freaking kills. grrrr. but I'm still vowing to go out for sushi tomorrow at lunch with some coworkers. YEA! its been such a long time since sushi!! 

good luck audrey! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 bimbo magic!! come back further up north away from the humidity!!!

so now i'm pumped for thursday, am going to go check out the collections and hope for the best. maybe there will be something ill like in person!!

vent time: and i wonder, with some of the people who post....how do you function in life? some people asking these (kinda) silly questions about who to contact for what...ppl tell you and then you still question it? like there are only 2 separate contact companies, freaking call both and see where you get. sometimes people make it seem like its rocket science. *sigh*


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *andreacvbb* 

 
_meee meee meeee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i wanna joiiiin the bimbo club....

i can clean your shoes if u want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i looove everything sparkly and glittery......and obviously my dazzleglas...they are the best lipgloss ever!!!!!_

 





 Andrea... I LOVE every one of your charming posts & you make me smile every time


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ColorMeMac* 

 
_I want to be a bimbo too! I love glitter and pink[=_

 





 to Bimbo land...approaching 20,000 views


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 8, 2008)

Hello ladies, I am checking in as well. Work has gotten to be quite busy lately, so I don't have as much time to visit all my bimbos during the day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Audrey, lots of bimbo magic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Heres to hoping you will be that much closer to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Welcome to the new bimbos, and Hannah- get well soon! Sushi is amazing and you have to have some!

Susanne- beautiful fotd!

Purrty- where the heck are u?

Katie^2, Nora^2, Elegant-One, Samantha (though I am talking to you right now), Rebecca - HIIII

ladies, i hate to say it but im not excited about the msf blushes. Eyeshadow girl all the way


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_





 Andrea... I LOVE every one of your charming posts & you make me smile every time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
YOU! Yes, you. I'm coming to realize that I know the first names of all our regular bimbos here - except for you. *eyes you suspiciously*


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Hello ladies, I am checking in as well. Work has gotten to be quite busy lately, so I don't have as much time to visit all my bimbos during the day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Audrey, lots of bimbo magic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Heres to hoping you will be that much closer to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Welcome to the new bimbos, and giggle- get well soon! Sushi is amazing and you have to have some!

Susanne- beautiful fotd!

Purrty- where the heck are u?

Katie^2, Nora^2, Elegant-One- HIIII

ladies, i hate to say it but im not excited about the msf blushes. Eyeshadow girl all the way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm not that worked up over them. They are pretty, but I'll cope without them. I have my beloved palette of BPB! (I also have a palette of cremeblushes and another with regular powder blushes)

I'm mostly skipping electroflash, too! If not entirely. *nod* But... the dark side of sea and sky is currently taunting me. Augh! We'll see.


----------



## stv578 (Jul 8, 2008)

Audrey, hope DH nails the interview and everything works out for your family.  *throws magic stars in the air*.  Sorry, can't find our mascot for the time being. 

Hope everyone else is feeling better today.  Unfortunately, it was a crap day for me with one of those serious migraines that just take everything out of you.  Couldn't enjoy my new goodies, barely changed out of my jammies.  Ah well, it's good to vent!  Maybe finishing off my haul Thursday will make me feel better!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Audrey, hope DH nails the interview and everything works out for your family.  *throws magic stars in the air*.  Sorry, can't find our mascot for the time being. 

Hope everyone else is feeling better today.  Unfortunately, it was a crap day for me with one of those serious migraines that just take everything out of you.  Couldn't enjoy my new goodies, barely changed out of my jammies.  Ah well, it's good to vent!  Maybe finishing off my haul Thursday will make me feel better!_

 
Noooo, icky bad migraine! *scolds it* Feel better!!!!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 8, 2008)

You know, I bet our mascot would be really good at jumping rope.


----------



## KikiB (Jul 8, 2008)

I hear you on the migraines...I have a massive headache today. 

Anywhoo I went and hung out with a friend of mine downtown, and we were sitting in Coldstone and we saw the S.L.U.T. pull up close to it (the SLUT is the South Lake Union Trolley-officially it's the Seattle Streetcar but everyone calls it the SLUT). Anywhoo her fiance came to join us and after the third SLUT pulled up, we decided to ride it just for fun. Boy was it nothing special-but we can say that "We Rode The S.L.U.T.". There is even a coffeehouse that sells the "Ride The "S.L.U.T." shirts.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ColorMeMac* 

 
_I want to be a bimbo too! I love glitter and pink[=_

 





 We love new people!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Hello ladies, I am checking in as well. Work has gotten to be quite busy lately, so I don't have as much time to visit all my bimbos during the day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Purrty- where the heck are u?

ladies, i hate to say it but im not excited about the msf blushes. Eyeshadow girl all the way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hey, Adina...I'm here and there.  Exactly 3 weeks until the Bar Exam, so I'm really tightening the belt and hitting the books hard.  But I'm still checking in so I don't miss anything.  I'm excited for Thursday so I can get a couple blushes and MES!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 8, 2008)

Girls! For those of you that have both vanilla pigment and solar white eyeshadow, you need to try vanilla on top of solar white - it's a fantastic golden white. It makes me very happy. Violet smokes out into it sensationally.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Girls! For those of you that have both vanilla pigment and solar white eyeshadow, you need to try vanilla on top of solar white - it's a fantastic golden white. It makes me very happy. Violet smokes out into it sensationally._

 
That sounds like a great combo!  I don't have Violet p/g, but I'll bet Whim MES would work great.  I wore Whim MES today (it's been awhile since it got a little love) with Jest e/s (one of my new acquisitions) and it was just a really pretty, subtle look for a sultry, humid day.  I'm wondering why it took me so darn long to get Jest - it's soooo pretty for us pale gals!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 9, 2008)

Audrey - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







There ya go hun! I will be thinking about you!

stv578 - I hope your headache goes away! I hate those damn mirgraines.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_That sounds like a great combo!  I don't have Violet p/g, but I'll bet Whim MES would work great.  I wore Whim MES today (it's been awhile since it got a little love) with Jest e/s (one of my new acquisitions) and it was just a really pretty, subtle look for a sultry, humid day.  I'm wondering why it took me so darn long to get Jest - it's soooo pretty for us pale gals!_

 
I have to say, when it comes to anything other than face products, I love being pale, but with dark eyes and hair. It means I can wear pretty much any colour and rock it, as my pale skin provides a wonderful backdrop for even the palest of colours - which I find also tends to allow colours show up more true-to-pan than on medium skin. The dark eyes and hair make it so I can wear really intense colours without getting washed out. 

Seriously, why would I ever want a tan?

(I'm really disappointed that the package I was supposed to be getting jest in got lost... so pretty!)


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Eyeshadow girl all the way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too!  I have a TON more MAC eye shadows than I do anything else!  I am kinda excited for those MSF blushes!  I love anything MSF related! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_You know, I bet our mascot would be really good at jumping rope._

 
I bet that you are right!  That totally made me laugh!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Girls! For those of you that have both vanilla pigment and solar white eyeshadow, you need to try vanilla on top of solar white - it's a fantastic golden white. It makes me very happy. Violet smokes out into it sensationally._

 
I am going to have to try that!  Thanks for the tip!  Girl you need to find that camera so we can see some FOTDs! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_





 to Bimbo land...approaching 20,000 views 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





  Woo-hoo!  I can't believe that we are almost at 20,000 views and 91 pages!  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *andreacvbb* 

 
_meee meee meeee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i wanna joiiiin the bimbo club....

i can clean your shoes if u want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i looove everything sparkly and glittery......and obviously my dazzleglas...they are the best lipgloss ever!!!!!_

 
Welcome andreacvbb!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  We alway love adding a new bimbo to the group!

On a side note I finally figured out how to use the multi-quote function and now I can't get enough of it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today I went to the CCO and got delft paint pot.  It is so gorgeous and I can't wait to do some pretty teal looks with it.  BTW Katie they had Canton Candy paint at the CCO today.


----------



## KikiB (Jul 9, 2008)

Well it looks like I might be trying to make my way up there on Friday...

Speaking of fun things, have you had your chance to ride the S.L.U.T. Katie? It's really boring...but every Seattleite has to do it if for no other reason to say that they rode it.


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Well it looks like I might be trying to make my way up there on Friday...

Speaking of fun things, have you had your chance to ride the S.L.U.T. Katie? It's really boring...but every Seattleite has to do it if for no other reason to say that they rode it._

 
I actually have one of the T-shirts and have ridden it a few times before when we have had out of town guests.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The S.L.U.T. is such an awesome name!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 9, 2008)

I mean we didn't go and plan on doing it but my friend's fiance had just gotten off work, and he came and met us for some Coldstone. Well we saw it come up and just decided to go ride it. Man was it hot though. I was wearing a silk dress I got on clearance at Express and well, I definitely need to get it drycleaned. I decided to go for fashion over comfort. Well when we got on there was one of those crazy guys who tries to chat up anybody...and he was asking the driver "What time does the next SLUT leave?" My dad HATES that joke but my mom loves it. She was the one who told me about it in the first place.

In reality though, it was fun since they are from Wyoming and fairly new so I showed them around and where a bunch of interesting and not-so-interesting places are: we went to the original Starbucks, Pike Place (yes of course we had to go to the fish market) and the park right by it, Piroshky Piroshky, Nordstrom Rack, Pacific Place, the Scientology center...


----------



## Susanne (Jul 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ColorMeMac* 

 
_I want to be a bimbo too! I love glitter and pink[=_


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 9, 2008)

Have I mentioned that I will be a very unhappy girl if I can't order the Manish Arora stuff when it comes out?


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 9, 2008)

Oh, Adina - there's still a stain on my hand from where I swatched primary yellow last night. It looks like a bruise that hasn't quite finished healing.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_YOU! Yes, you. I'm coming to realize that I know the first names of all our regular bimbos here - except for you. *eyes you suspiciously*





_

 











......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm a spy


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_











......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm a spy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh noes!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_











......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm a spy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
For MAC?!?!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_For MAC?!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

hehehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







So did you decide on a blush shade yet?

oh, I got Rhubarb blush...waiting on it to arrive! I hope it looks as pretty on as it did in the pot. Have you seen it in person?


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 9, 2008)

I haven't seen that one, yet.  I think I'm just going to get Merrily from Sonic Chic.  I'm excited for Devil (pro) to be released with Manish Arora.  It's basically the only thing I want from that collection!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi girls! How is everybody today? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





my fish are doing good, another few days of treatment (hopefully) the stuff turns my tank a nice brown tinge. I have just been staring at that tank for the past hour looking for little white dots, my eyes hurt. 

I am not doing better though. My migraines have been out of control and so bad that my doc is sending me to a neurologist! I got tired of him giving me higher doses of meds and going in once a week for a demerol shot. I am really nervous for some reason...I am just glad that I might finally figure out why I am getting migraines so constantly!

I am getting all giddy for tomorrow! I will be 1st in line. I am soo excited for Starflash, those colors look awesome! I am glad I saved my B2M's!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 9, 2008)

^^I'm glad you're fishies are doing better! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's too bad that you're not, though.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Bimbo magic that your visit with the neurologist will be the fix. Feel better!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 9, 2008)

If I suddenly disappear, it is because I have tripped and fallen to my death. I keep trying to walk through the living room and the boy keeps having cords stretched out, suspended above floor level. And then he gets grumpy when I trip over them and it unplugs his video game controller! Grawr! I'm going to stick my tongue out at him, that will surely teach him.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 9, 2008)

I have to admit: Coco Beach is actually a rather pretty brown. Maroon is neat, but not spectacular. 


...I got mail today.


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_











......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm a spy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I knew it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Hi girls! How is everybody today? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my fish are doing good, another few days of treatment (hopefully) the stuff turns my tank a nice brown tinge. I have just been staring at that tank for the past hour looking for little white dots, my eyes hurt. 

I am not doing better though. My migraines have been out of control and so bad that my doc is sending me to a neurologist! I got tired of him giving me higher doses of meds and going in once a week for a demerol shot. I am really nervous for some reason...I am just glad that I might finally figure out why I am getting migraines so constantly!

I am getting all giddy for tomorrow! I will be 1st in line. I am soo excited for Starflash, those colors look awesome! I am glad I saved my B2M's! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I hope that you feel better Allison!  Glad to hear that your fishies are doing better! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 <----- for you!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I have to admit: Coco Beach is actually a rather pretty brown. Maroon is neat, but not spectacular. 


...I got mail today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love getting MAC in the mail!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have a lot of fun MAC things coming to me very soon!  I think my mailman thinks I am crazy for all of the packages I get!

Girls I am on the edge of my seat because my best friend is going to give birth to a baby girl any day now!  Waiting for this baby is like waiting for Christmas to come.  I am so excited!!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 9, 2008)

^One of the guys who works at the Auntie Anne's at the mall will ask the pregnant women when "the new guy" is coming. It's quite funny actually.

I have two more packages that should be here by Saturday...first, my Sak's 2004 Holiday palette (a CCB and three lip things), and then my Marigold glitter. I am trying to cut down on my buying for a bit.

The bad news though is that my back got sunburnt last week and it's REALLY peeling now.


----------



## stv578 (Jul 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_hehehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







So did you decide on a blush shade yet?

oh, I got Rhubarb blush...waiting on it to arrive! I hope it looks as pretty on as it did in the pot. Have you seen it in person?_

 
If I ever need to know anything about any blush, I know who to ask!

But seriously, the Sonic Chic collection is getting soooo much more tempting for me and I may pass up on Colour Forms entirely!   

BTW ladies, I love Fast Thrill!  It is the best lippie I now own!  It's been compared to Bombshell, but I actually find it's a pinkier and more refined version of Rambling Rose.  Love!


----------



## stv578 (Jul 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Hi girls! How is everybody today? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my fish are doing good, another few days of treatment (hopefully) the stuff turns my tank a nice brown tinge. I have just been staring at that tank for the past hour looking for little white dots, my eyes hurt. 

I am not doing better though. My migraines have been out of control and so bad that my doc is sending me to a neurologist! I got tired of him giving me higher doses of meds and going in once a week for a demerol shot. I am really nervous for some reason...I am just glad that I might finally figure out why I am getting migraines so constantly!

I am getting all giddy for tomorrow! I will be 1st in line. I am soo excited for Starflash, those colors look awesome! I am glad I saved my B2M's! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yay for fishes, but oh noes for the migraines... that sounds quite serious.  Hopefully it won't be anything major, though I can understand why you feel nervous.  Some people just get them for no apparent reason, and while it sucks, it's probably better than getting them because of something serious.  Good luck.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks girls! I appreciate all the love!

I can't wait for to haul tomorrow to get my mind off things! I am also excited that my cco has the 182 Couture brush! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't wait to get it on Sat.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_If I ever need to know anything about any blush, I know who to ask!

But seriously, the Sonic Chic collection is getting soooo much more tempting for me and I may pass up on Colour Forms entirely!   

BTW ladies, I love Fast Thrill!  It is the best lippie I now own!  It's been compared to Bombshell, but I actually find it's a pinkier and more refined version of Rambling Rose.  Love!_

 





I didn't get my Fast Thrill yet & it was so hard to tell from the swatches- soooo thats nice to know.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 9, 2008)

oh, I forgot...I got my Rhubarb blush this afternoon...it is SOOOO pretty. Its kinda Sweetness but with a gorgeous violet burgundy. Dang is it pigmented but it blended out beautifully

Givin some LOVE out to everybody!!!

Coachkitten - still chasing after that mailman


----------



## stv578 (Jul 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_





I didn't get my Fast Thrill yet & it was so hard to tell from the swatches- soooo thats nice to know._

 
Well I know you and I have very similar taste sooo...  i think you'll like it!  Not sure if you have or ever had rambling rose.  I had it for a while, but B2M'd it because it was one of the grittier frosts and it was much too warm for my taste.  It didn't necessarily look bad on my skintone, but I just never used it.  Fast Thrill has more pink in it and it's definitely not gritty, but still has the decent staying power that the frosts have.  I do find though with all the frosts that I need some sort of gloss just to make them look a little more moist, but believe or not, I don't have a clear gloss!  And the colour on this was just right so I didn't even want to add any tinted lipglass to it!  Maybe one of my tendertones will work.  Anyway, that's a rather long paragraph for one lippie!

Oh, and Rhubarb sounds sooo pretty!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_oh, I forgot...I got my Rhubarb blush this afternoon...it is SOOOO pretty. Its kinda Sweetness but with a gorgeous violet burgundy. Dang is it pigmented but it blended out beautifully_

 
*goes to the Pro site to check out Rhubarb*  Dammit, I really need a Pro store that's closer than 9 HOURS AWAY!! Grr... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Oh well, I guess I'll just start having yearly trips to Vegas...or planning vacays to cities with Pro stores, lol!


----------



## stv578 (Jul 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_*goes to the Pro site to check out Rhubarb* Dammit, I really need a Pro store that's closer than 9 HOURS AWAY!! Grr... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh well, I guess I'll just start having yearly trips to Vegas...or planning vacays to cities with Pro stores, lol! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yay! Come on up to Toronto!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 9, 2008)

^^Definitely someday!  I really want to see Niagara Falls and Toronto is just across the way!


----------



## stv578 (Jul 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_^^Definitely someday! I really want to see Niagara Falls and Toronto is just across the way!_

 
After I wrote that, I turned to DH and told him i had just invited someone over from Omaha!  Needless to say, I got a funny look!  But the it's an open invite!  Whenever you decide you wanna head this way, lemme know!

But I gotta say, Niagara falls has always creeped me out a little, not quite sure why.  It's beautiful though.  I really like Niagara on the Lake.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 10, 2008)

I literally just read like 2 of the pages I missed, and couldnt bring myself to pay attention to the last 2 pages. I am having an allergy attack of the decade.....sneezing, runny eyes....AGHHHHH! (I wish there was a sneeze smiley lol) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sorry ladies, i have so much to catch up on with specktra...this thread, and everything else. I feel too busy again! damn it! I finally caught up with the collectiosn thread.

I have to mail off my health insurance payment! My period finally came! I need a new smock for work but none of them fit me! Driving in Jersey is so ass backwards and stressful! I WANT A SHORT SKIRT! I want my MES and blushes! 

I have to work from 11-8 tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then go to a union meeting at a restaurant with my other job. No timefor specktra! And Friday Im working but afterwards Im going out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (which is a good excuse for missing specktra..... 6'5 tall sexy black man??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sorry bimbos!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love you guys. I have to catch up and comment on what u guy are saying!


----------



## Shanti (Jul 10, 2008)

How come I've never seen a MAC PRO store in Toronto? I go downtown there all the time. I've seen a MAC store, but it didn't say PRO on it...


----------



## KikiB (Jul 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I literally just read like 2 of the pages I missed, and couldnt bring myself to pay attention to the last 2 pages. I am having an allergy attack of the decade.....sneezing, runny eyes....AGHHHHH! (I wish there was a sneeze smiley lol) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sorry ladies, i have so much to catch up on with specktra...this thread, and everything else. I feel too busy again! damn it! I finally caught up with the collectiosn thread.

I have to mail off my health insurance payment! My period finally came! I need a new smock for work but none of them fit me! Driving in Jersey is so ass backwards and stressful! I WANT A SHORT SKIRT! I want my MES and blushes! 

I have to work from 11-8 tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then go to a union meeting at a restaurant with my other job. No timefor specktra! And Friday Im working but afterwards Im going out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (which is a good excuse for missing specktra..... 6'5 tall sexy black man??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sorry bimbos!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love you guys. I have to catch up and comment on what u guy are saying!_

 
If you want a great dress, Express has a ton of dresses on clearance. It's 20% off lowest markdowns on clearance. My favourite is this pink strapless dress, 100% silk, for $40. I will be getting it next Friday. They also had a similar one, a one-shouldered dress, in green that I got for $24. I cut the bottom stitching so that it wasn't a balloon hem (unflattering on us curvy girls) and I wore it downtown and got a TON of compliments. I should have worn a tank top and shorts, but damnit I was going for fashion, not comfort.

I can safely say though I am not getting any of the blushes or what not. I don't use a ton of blushes and I am holding out for the Manish ones. Figure this will give me good time to use what I already have. Also I'm getting some Canton Candy paint on Friday...which is when I should be getting some stuff in the mail. (I owe you a Marigold swatch) It took me awhile to get caught up with the collections too! So much news after the updates...Manish Arora will be my downfall. I hope there is a free shipping thing because I will buy one of everything.


----------



## stv578 (Jul 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shanti* 

 
_How come I've never seen a MAC PRO store in Toronto? I go downtown there all the time. I've seen a MAC store, but it didn't say PRO on it..._

 
It doesn't say "Pro" on it.  It's just a freestanding store that carries all the pro products.  It's the one on Queen St. W.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_*goes to the Pro site to check out Rhubarb*  Dammit, I really need a Pro store that's closer than 9 HOURS AWAY!! Grr... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Oh well, I guess I'll just start having yearly trips to Vegas...or planning vacays to cities with Pro stores, lol! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hey, did you see twinkle twinkle's pro palette with the pro shades? Man, I thought Dirty Plum was sooo pretty too.

Yeah, I have NOTHIN near me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm a city girl livin in a darn black hole


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 10, 2008)

Hey all - OK, so I made a little boo-boo.  I'm particular when it comes to my MES melanges, and I forgot to ask the MA to get get me a Pink Split that had a lot of the purple/grey veining (this one has some, just not as much as I would like).  Anyhoo, I thought I'd see if anyone here wants it (particularly those who have to pay more for MAC than us lucky Americans) before I return it.  I'm not out to make money - just cover my cost, and I'd like to avoid sending it to the death-bin if someone here wants it.  If anyone's interested PM me and I'll let you know exactly how much I'm asking.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 10, 2008)

For the duration of high school, I lived in a place where half the population was only around for the summer, and it was small enough that there were no street lights. Lots of exciting things to do there - visit the grocery store, visit the convenience store, visit the doctor's office or the bowling alley that was rarely ever open! Hot. Oh, and I was too young for the liquor store to be of use. It's grown some more now, but I left already. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There was no public transportation reaching that far out of the city (still isn't) and I couldn't/can't drive (there was nothing for me to drive, anyway).

City, please!

(It's probably part of why I won't move out of the city proper to the cheaper surrounding communities, actually, because I HATE being stuck somewhere with no transportation and nothing to do.)


So, madame spy, I can empathize with being a city girl stuck in an expanse of nothingness, even though I had those few things near me.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Hey all - OK, so I made a little boo-boo.  I'm particular when it comes to my MES melanges, and I forgot to ask the MA to get get me a Pink Split that had a lot of the purple/grey veining (this one has some, just not as much as I would like).  Anyhoo, I thought I'd see if anyone here wants it (particularly those who have to pay more for MAC than us lucky Americans) before I return it.  I'm not out to make money - just cover my cost, and I'd like to avoid sending it to the death-bin if someone here wants it.  If anyone's interested PM me and I'll let you know exactly how much I'm asking._

 
Eep, a boo-boo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's sad. 

*sits in her happily nearly pinkless world*


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Hey all - OK, so I made a little boo-boo.  I'm particular when it comes to my MES melanges, and I forgot to ask the MA to get get me a Pink Split that had a lot of the purple/grey veining (this one has some, just not as much as I would like)._

 
Do you like the color of it?


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_So, madame spy, I can empathize with being a city girl stuck in an expanse of nothingness, even though I had those few things near me._

 
hehehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Its good livin in the 'in no where black hole land' only for the fact that it is extremely safe...you can still leave your doors unlocked (we don't), walk at night, ride your bike. And, everything you need is within 5 min. driving time.

Our son lives in the big city, not so safe. But, I have a blast when we visit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There is soooo much to do, something different every time we visit. The shopping & dining is amazing...my favorite part. And, I love the fact that it is very culturally diverse. I do hate that mostly everything is a 30 minute commute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & the traffic makes me crazy.


----------



## andreacvbb (Jul 10, 2008)

Thank you sooo much everybody!!!
you all are so kind and sweet....
i am soo proud to be a BM (bimbo-member)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i hope that in some of the next collections some reflect glitter came out...(i am such a glitter-freak, the rest that remains at my fingers when i do my makeup i put it on the wall, because i want a glittery-wall).....i know, i know..i need a therapie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the first thing i buyed from mac was a little pot with stifted silver...
it fall down and obviously broke....i rescue a little bit....so i want a re-promote...!!!!!!!!pleaseee!!! i need it!!!
i have reflects gold, reflects antique gold, reflects teal and this little bit of stifted silver........


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I just got back from getting my Sonic Chic & Electroflash goodies!  I got sea & sky, pink split, and hot contrast MES.  I also got danity, pleasantry, and gentle Mineralize blushes.  I also ended up getting the Light Medium Mineralize skinfinish natural with the shimmer and it might end up being too dark but the shimmer part of it is gorgeous!  I also got the 181SE just because it is so cute & soft! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love MAC Thursdays!


----------



## kobri (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm trying to hold myself back from going to the MAC store. Odd Couple is calling me something fierce, but I need to save for overrich and cult of cherry! Oh this addiction is painful sometimes


----------



## KikiB (Jul 10, 2008)

I know I can hold back on the blushes since I plan on getting both of the Manish Arora ones. As for the Electroflash, I'm not feeling them. I avoided the MAC counter successfully. Although I'm going with a friend and her girlfriend down to U-Village tomorrow and well, I have willpower. I will stay out of the MAC store
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh I got the 4 Face Dazzle palette in the mail today...and I might just have to get some full-size of the Shell CCB. It's so pretty with all the pink and Swarovski...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Andrea, the Chill collection is going to have Reflects Antiqued Gold and Reflects Transparent Teal. Gold Fever is going to have Gold and 3D Silver. I am a glitter addict as well, Marigold should be here tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Do you like the color of it?_

 
Yes, the Pink Split MES is a very pretty baby pink with plenty of shimmer - so no problem with the diseased-eye look.  It's just that the duo I ended up with has more pink in the melange side that I would like, considering the entire other half is pink.  I didn't even open it because once I saw the ratio of pink-to-veining, I knew I'd be returning it.  I'd rather the duo not go to waste if someone else will use it, but I won't.  And, unfortunately, I know if I return it, it will get sent to the death-bin, so I figured if anyone here was thinking about it, I'd give my Bimbos first dibs before taking it back.  If there are no takers, I'll just exchange it when I go to pick up Merrily.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 10, 2008)

damn Karin, I wish I would have seen this post before I bought my stuff at lunch.

Okay here's my day: went at noon, kinda not expecting to get anything based on swatches here. Finally got on a bus at to the MAC counter. So I saw the electroflash display first but only 4 mes--hot contrast, play on plums, polar opposites, and odd couple. Really didn't like them. blah. So I went to the sonic chic display. it was quite different than what I expected. I swatched it with the q-tips provided and it gave quite strong colour (i know, its not like that with the brush) but in my mind it scared me!

I fell in love with Dainty!! thats the one I walked away with and since I love plummy/pink lipsticks (similar to Twig-Twig) in Mellow Mood--->I LOVE THIS. So needless to say I was a bit disappointed as well as I had to wait like 5 mins for someone to ask if I needed help. Then as I paid, I commented on them only having a handful of the mes, and she said well I have a couple for a demo, and one (love connection) was behind the counter. So I didn't swatch fresh mix or sea b/c blues and greens aren't so much for me. 

but by golly, I freaking fell in LOVE with Pink Split and Love Connection (which I WAS SO WRONG to compare to Engaging, so sorry, pictures do not do it justice). So I swatched the two and the awesome pink/shimmeryness of pink split had me sold and the grey side was just awesome! (I like how they are an all in one multi colour look, like if I go away I could pack a couple and have a look all ready). and love connection--just such a nice tanish, bronzeish (thats prob the wrong word--but I will go admire my babies soon!!)

I'm glad that I know I can at least get more mineralize blushes later this year, b/c I'm sure there will be awesome colours. plus, its taking me FOREVER to go through a blush.

Once I saw Pink Split and Love Connection and bought them both, I was definitely happy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How was all your hauls? 

Karin--I haven't even checked mine for its veining but I think itll be alright b/c i just freaking love it. I'm totally wearing it tomorrow!! Maybe some of that, crack open and use my macroviolet liner for once. 

hope you all have a happy friday!!!


----------



## stv578 (Jul 10, 2008)

Yay for new MAC thursdays!  So I went for round 2 today.  Was bad, very very bad!  Picked up 3 more blushes, Gentle, Merrily and Love Thing and the 181.  Also picked up Play on Plums.  I'm considering this my soon to be a working women again haul!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 10, 2008)

stv, thats a good excuse as any!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yay working world gals! LOL now that I work M-F instead of going to school Monday/Wednesday etc, I'm going through a lot more foundation.

Unfortunately still not make much of a dent in my eyeshadows. I feel guilty continuing to buy more shadows!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 10, 2008)

Bimbos, I have discovered the latest HOTNESS!!  Tropic Glow Slimshine (from Cool Heat) topped with Sonic Vibe l/g = soooo HOTTTTT!!!!  Just got a little tired studying so I took a moment to play around and that combo struck me.  I'll be wearing it tomorrow with Love Connection.  I'm hoping to post and FOTD of tomorrow's look, so keep your eyes peeled!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_damn Karin, I wish I would have seen this post before I bought my stuff at lunch._

 
Darnit anyway!  Oh well, I should've been paying better attention, but I just got so excited looking at new things, lol!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 11, 2008)

Hah that's like me...always buying way too much on my lunch. That is, when I get one.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 11, 2008)

Aloha! So, when I checked my schedule at work Monday afternoon, I was off Tuesday and Wednesday, and then on call for Thursday and Friday. I got a pissy phone call this morning about 45 minutes after the shift start demanding to know why I wasn't there. When I responded I thought I was on call, I was informed that I was scheduled to work today. Turns out they changed the schedule late on Monday. Rather than argue, I choked down my annoyance and apologized, and listened to the lecture about how I have to check the schedule every day before I leave (maybe they shouldn't be changing it at the end of the day!?). 

As for MAC, I was grumpy, hungry and had to pee, so I went home, figuring that provided I'm not called in tomorrow I can go in then and have sufficient time to play. I don't expect to buy anything, and may actually leave my wallet home to ensure this. Silly lack of funding. The only MES that I'm at all interested in from swatches are Fresh Green Mix and Sea and Sky. I have so many blues (I have four shadow palettes, and one is all blue and teal), but the dark side particularly of Sea and Sky just looks SO gorgeous. Kobri, if you were to cave and go in to MAC, we might see each other and not even know it.  And, you know, you probably would only know me as Sanayhs and not know how to pronounce it anyway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, I really need a haircut. I'm getting split ends because it's been too long, and that makes my curls matte and start to turn into mega dreadlock-type clumps. Ew. 

Yesterday I finally went back to the gym for the first time in forever. I skipped out on a month to a month and a half due to pulling a back muscle and having to move and whatnot. Anyhow, I pushed it pretty hard and am kind of stiff today. Huzzah! Did a bit of everything: calisthenics, weights, cardio. Nom nom nom. At the end, while I was waiting for my friends to finish up something, I spent a while on the rowing machine. This was my downfall. I rowed 1000 metres in about 5 minutes, and left my shoulders kind of exhausted (my arms were shaking when we left, and I thought it was amusing, because I'm cool like that). I WILL get in better shape, damn it. 

...I'm really tempted to get night violet mattene. I kind of think a grape purple lip could be fun.


----------



## KikiB (Jul 11, 2008)

Eek...I could not rock a purple lip. Purple for me stays on the eyes. Goes back to a bad experience in 7th grade when I rocked the W&W Halloween lipsticks...to church. Yep.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 11, 2008)

KikiB said:


> Eek...I could not rock a purple lip. Purple for me stays on the eyes. Goes back to a bad experience in 7th grade when I rocked the W&W Halloween lipsticks...to church. Yep.[/quote]
> 
> Hot._


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 11, 2008)

It has taken me forever today to get through all of the color story pages!  Have you girls seen all of the upcoming face charts?  Some of them are so pretty but I don't know how I feel about the Cult of Cherry ones.  Some seem so severe.  I wish I was one of those fair girls that actually looked good in those dark lips but it really tends to wash me out!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 11, 2008)

I find that a lot of the looks on the charts would not work for me due to my crappy skills, or the fact that I don't own a black eyeshadow.


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_I find that a lot of the looks on the charts would not work for me due to my crappy skills, or the fact that I don't own a black eyeshadow._

 
You don't have crappy skills!  I have seen your FOTDs and you do a great job!  I can't believe that you don't own a black eye shadow!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_stv, thats a good excuse as any!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 yay working world gals! LOL now that I work M-F instead of going to school Monday/Wednesday etc, I'm going through a lot more foundation.

Unfortunately still not make much of a dent in my eyeshadows. I feel guilty continuing to buy more shadows!_

 
Wannahear something funny? I havent been wearing foundation to work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my skin really isnt fit for that but I said eff it. Oh well

I too, feel guilty for buying more and more shadows. I bought magnetic fields and I dont use it. Ever. I have a whole palette of mac shadows (yeaaaaaaa so what, im a slow collector lol) But I never ever use them!! grrr

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Aloha! So, when I checked my schedule at work Monday afternoon, I was off Tuesday and Wednesday, and then on call for Thursday and Friday. I got a pissy phone call this morning about 45 minutes after the shift start demanding to know why I wasn't there. When I responded I thought I was on call, I was informed that I was scheduled to work today. Turns out they changed the schedule late on Monday. Rather than argue, I choked down my annoyance and apologized, and listened to the lecture about how I have to check the schedule every day before I leave (maybe they shouldn't be changing it at the end of the day!?). 

As for MAC, I was grumpy, hungry and had to pee, so I went home, figuring that provided I'm not called in tomorrow I can go in then and have sufficient time to play. I don't expect to buy anything, and may actually leave my wallet home to ensure this. Silly lack of funding. The only MES that I'm at all interested in from swatches are Fresh Green Mix and Sea and Sky. I have so many blues (I have four shadow palettes, and one is all blue and teal), but the dark side particularly of Sea and Sky just looks SO gorgeous. Kobri, if you were to cave and go in to MAC, we might see each other and not even know it.  And, you know, you probably would only know me as Sanayhs and not know how to pronounce it anyway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, I really need a haircut. I'm getting split ends because it's been too long, and that makes my curls matte and start to turn into mega dreadlock-type clumps. Ew. 

Yesterday I finally went back to the gym for the first time in forever. I skipped out on a month to a month and a half due to pulling a back muscle and having to move and whatnot. Anyhow, I pushed it pretty hard and am kind of stiff today. Huzzah! Did a bit of everything: calisthenics, weights, cardio. Nom nom nom. At the end, while I was waiting for my friends to finish up something, I spent a while on the rowing machine. This was my downfall. I rowed 1000 metres in about 5 minutes, and left my shoulders kind of exhausted (my arms were shaking when we left, and I thought it was amusing, because I'm cool like that). I WILL get in better shape, damn it. 

...I'm really tempted to get night violet mattene. I kind of think a grape purple lip could be fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My job tried pullign that on me before LOL. I was scheduled til 9:30 and they changed it to 10 without telling me. Ummm, sorry job, but thats soooo not allowed. what the hell were they thinking?

BTW, Keep the dreads...(lol...no)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_It has taken me forever today to get through all of the color story pages! Have you girls seen all of the upcoming face charts? Some of them are so pretty but I don't know how I feel about the Cult of Cherry ones. Some seem so severe. I wish I was one of those fair girls that actually looked good in those dark lips but it really tends to wash me out!_

 
Omg, ur telling me. I got onto the color stories forum at 7:30 tonight, and got off at 9:45. Then got back on at 12 and I think I finished finally at like 3. Whewwww. Its too much! thats why i get to the bimbo thread so late, lmao. 

I cant wait until August. My mac spending will be sooooo low! I am only buying one MES, 3 Mineral blushes, and i dont even know how many shadows from starflash....so july sucks. But August will be great, maybe Ill pick up a few permanent items (we always say that dont we??)

BTW--Congrats to Susanne for FINALLY getting her stuff!!!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 11, 2008)

Audrey-good luck to ur husband! I reeeeally hope he gets it. Then, me and you could go shopping! AND, GLAMYOURUS is moving like 10 friggin minutes away frm me (sometime in the future) so we can all go together! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (the first one is Audrey, the second one is GLAMYOURUS, the third one is me, hahahaha)

Jealous much? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, ummmmm my nieces name is Norah


----------



## KikiB (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_You don't have crappy skills! I have seen your FOTDs and you do a great job! I can't believe that you don't own a black eye shadow!_

 
Well I have a crappy camera but I couldn't blend if my life depended on it (and trust me, I have tried everything, I spend hours sometimes trying to learn with my 217), there is no such thing as an outer V, and yes, I do not own a true black shadow. The closest is the blackened blue in the Heatherette Trio 1. I don't EVER do smokey eyes, if I want that kind of thing I do a purple one. 

Actually, wait. I just realized my UD shadow box has Zero in it...but still. I only use it for my waterline. Yes, I use powder shadow on the waterline.

As far as my MAC spending goes, for August it'll be a few Starflash shadows and then mainly CCO hauling. I want to take the time to get a couple of brushes, as well as start a palette. I looked at the extra hours I worked today as being "3 hours to go towards my Crystal Avalanche and Beautiful Iris Pro-Pans". Actually, it covers it, but you get the picture. 

Is anyone else here into the WSOP though? I love it and right now in the main event, there's still Phil Hellmuth, Mike Matusow, and Jean-Robert Bellande. Yes, the one who was on Survivor. Speaking of reality TV, Phil Hellmuth filmed a season of The Surreal Life two years ago supposedly but nothing has ever been heard about it.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_
but by golly, I freaking fell in LOVE with Pink Split and Love Connection (which I WAS SO WRONG to compare to Engaging, so sorry, pictures do not do it justice). 

Once I saw Pink Split and Love Connection and bought them both, I was definitely happy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Bimbos, I have discovered the latest HOTNESS!!  Tropic Glow Slimshine (from Cool Heat) topped with Sonic Vibe l/g = soooo HOTTTTT!!!!  Just got a little tired studying so I took a moment to play around and that combo struck me.  I'll be wearing it tomorrow with Love Connection.  I'm hoping to post and FOTD of tomorrow's look, so keep your eyes peeled!





_

 
Guys, I want to hear more about Love Connection. I totally didn't pay much attention to this pretty duo. I want to hear more about what the color look like....please I saw some new swatches of it & it looks very pretty.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 11, 2008)

It's sooo pretty!  The melange side ended up almost a shimmery pale peach on me and the solid side is just a nice, neutral shimmer.  It is the sparkliest of all of them, and therefore has the most potential for fallout, but the texture on this is still miles beyond the Flashtronic ones.  I'll post swatches later this afternoon of my little Electroflash haul.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 11, 2008)

Well girls I am off to my neurology appointment! I am nervous...I will see you guys in a couple hours!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Well girls I am off to my neurology appointment! I am nervous...I will see you guys in a couple hours! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





  Good luck...I hope they can help you!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Well girls I am off to my neurology appointment! I am nervous...I will see you guys in a couple hours! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Here's hoping everything turns out well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A little bimbo magic for you.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 11, 2008)

Maybe I'm mostly alone in this, but I think the Cult of Cherry facechart looks will actually look best on someone pale - it just creates one hell of a contrast. I am so, so, _so_ excited about them. I may actually use a facechart as inspiration for the first time in my life!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Well girls I am off to my neurology appointment! I am nervous...I will see you guys in a couple hours! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wait, did I miss something? Are you okay? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good Luck!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_It's sooo pretty!  The melange side ended up almost a shimmery pale peach on me and the solid side is just a nice, neutral shimmer.  It is the sparkliest of all of them, and therefore has the most potential for fallout, but the texture on this is still miles beyond the Flashtronic ones.  I'll post swatches later this afternoon of my little Electroflash haul._

 

Ok, I trust you...I went ahead & ordered it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for twisting my arm (not)


----------



## stv578 (Jul 11, 2008)

Again the multi quote funtion isn't working.  So here goes!

Purrtykitty, the combo you came across with Tropic Glow sounds very pretty.  I also found that adding 40's Pink mattene under Tropic Glow gives it much more staying power without altering the actual shade!

Coach, I'm with you about the darker colours on the lips.  I have tried many times, even colours that aren't consider that dark, more mid-tone and they just don't look good on me.  The only two lip items I'll be getting from Cult of Cherry will be the light pink gloss and pink lipstick.

Clslvr6spd, (((hugs))).  Hope everything goes well.  

Now for something somewhat amusing and MAC related!  I had been seriously upset at DH the last few days, and this time he was completely in the wrong and he knew it!  So, last night he tried to make nice, said sorry and offered a massage.  I told the conditions for forgiveness would be a massage and one item from MAC!  He agreed, after which I told him it'd be an e/s quad (Spiced Chocolate).  Tee hee!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 11, 2008)

Hello! I just woke up from my nap. I have been getting terrible sleep with my damn headaches. Anyways...
The doc gave me some preventitive meds and something that is similar to Imatrex. He doesn't think I need a scan right now, which helps calm my nerves. I go back in a month to see how things are going. 
Thanks for all the love ladies I really appreciate it!!!!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 11, 2008)

Bimbos, my b/f and I had a car accident today. We are ok, but not the car anymore, but you will be able to repair the damage.

Sigh, we had luck!!


----------



## nunu (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Bimbos, my b/f and I had a car accident today. We are ok, but not the car anymore, but you will be able to repair the damage.

Sigh, we had luck!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Glad you're ok!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Hello! I just woke up from my nap. I have been getting terrible sleep with my damn headaches. Anyways...
The doc gave me some preventitive meds and something that is similar to Imatrex. He doesn't think I need a scan right now, which helps calm my nerves. I go back in a month to see how things are going. 
Thanks for all the love ladies I really appreciate it!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Bimbos, my b/f and I had a car accident today. We are ok, but not the car anymore, but you will be able to repair the damage.

Sigh, we had luck!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_It's sooo pretty! The melange side ended up almost a shimmery pale peach on me and the solid side is just a nice, neutral shimmer. It is the sparkliest of all of them, and therefore has the most potential for fallout, but the texture on this is still miles beyond the Flashtronic ones. I'll post swatches later this afternoon of my little Electroflash haul._

 
Swatches are up!  I'll post Pink Split once I get the replacement and what I get from Sonic Chic once I get the word Merrily has arrived.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Hello! I just woke up from my nap. I have been getting terrible sleep with my damn headaches. Anyways...

The doc gave me some preventitive meds and something that is similar to Imatrex. He doesn't think I need a scan right now, which helps calm my nerves. I go back in a month to see how things are going. 

Thanks for all the love ladies I really appreciate it!!!!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Bimbos, my b/f and I had a car accident today. We are ok, but not the car anymore, but you will be able to repair the damage.



Sigh, we had luck!!_

 
Glad my Bimbos are OK!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Well girls I am off to my neurology appointment! I am nervous...I will see you guys in a couple hours! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Good luck Allison!  I think that you will find that they will be very helpful for your headaches.  Let us know how it goes and I will of course send 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bimbo magic your way!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Maybe I'm mostly alone in this, but I think the Cult of Cherry facechart looks will actually look best on someone pale - it just creates one hell of a contrast. I am so, so, so excited about them. I may actually use a facechart as inspiration for the first time in my life!_

 
I think that the face charts are gorgeous but I am a little scared of how they will look on a fair girl like me.  I am going to try one or two out though to see how sever it looks.  I am not normally a girl who shys away from a bold look but that is usually with lots of eye colors.  I am not normally known for wearing a bold lip like dark red or purples.  I think that I could swing it with some effort.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_It's sooo pretty!  The melange side ended up almost a shimmery pale peach on me and the solid side is just a nice, neutral shimmer.  It is the sparkliest of all of them, and therefore has the most potential for fallout, but the texture on this is still miles beyond the Flashtronic ones.  I'll post swatches later this afternoon of my little Electroflash haul._

 
Thanks Karin!  Now I want this MES! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have a feeling I will end up getting most of these shadows.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Bimbos, my b/f and I had a car accident today. We are ok, but not the car anymore, but you will be able to repair the damage.

Sigh, we had luck!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Glad that you and your boyfriend are ok Susanne!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 11, 2008)

I was in MAC today, and I'm not feeling the sonic chic love. I did like a few of the mes, but I'm not up for paying 22$ each. Learned that in a couple of weeks a new MAC counter will be opening up in the Bay at the mall across the harbour! I'm half contemplating applying... but it kind of scares me for some reason? People have told me for a while I should apply to MAC, I just... have a phobia of it.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 11, 2008)

I will try and make swatches tomorrow--my first with this new camera!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 awesome. i love them. and sooooo tempted to go down to the counter and get more mes or blushes. they are so damn pretty. and guess what, it was weird, i took like one swipe of dainty with my cheap blush brush and it had so much colour! So i'm a bit nervous about getting a deeper tone b/c the brush usually does it so light.

the buttery feel of the mes make me want them all!! so bad!!!!!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 11, 2008)

oh and i wanted to say, melrose mood is a bit pinker than twig-twig and freaking rocks!!

someone talk me down from buying more mes.....dum-dah-dum  da-da-duh-dah-dum (my attempt at the jeopardy theme)


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 11, 2008)

Hmmm... how many mes do you have so far?


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I was in MAC today, and I'm not feeling the sonic chic love. I did like a few of the mes, but I'm not up for paying 22$ each. Learned that in a couple of weeks a new MAC counter will be opening up in the Bay at the mall across the harbour! I'm half contemplating applying... but it kind of scares me for some reason? People have told me for a while I should apply to MAC, I just... have a phobia of it._

 
Apply for MAC!  Do it!  You would be great and we could have our own Bimbo MA!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_oh and i wanted to say, melrose mood is a bit pinker than twig-twig and freaking rocks!!

someone talk me down from buying more mes.....dum-dah-dum  da-da-duh-dah-dum (my attempt at the jeopardy theme) _

 
Do you mean mellow mood?  I keep getting those confused as well!  Hannah your puppy is adorable!  I can't wait to see swatches when you do them.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 11, 2008)

lmao so true, mellow mood. yep apparently i have heatherette on the mind!

lol thanks, thats suki with her little roo toy thats her size (actually mcdonalds happy meal toys from years ago that were on a plastic keychain)

mes so far:
engaging --love!
love connection --this is good too!
pink split --great
earthly riches---meh
ether
lovestone

(the latter two i'm debating on getting rid of)

then id be justified in getting more!
i have my eye on play on plums! and possibly polar opposites.


----------



## KikiB (Jul 11, 2008)

Poor Susanne...here is hoping everything will be all right.

Went up to the CCO today and on the way home, lost my bus pass! Thank goodness I barely work next week, as I have to actually pay my bus fare. I did pick up Canton Candy and Chartru paints though. Next time I want Pixel and Flammable.

Also got my Marigold glitter in and really it's nothing too special. It's a brownish gold VERY chunky glitter. It would be pretty for costumes though...


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_oh and i wanted to say, melrose mood is a bit pinker than twig-twig and freaking rocks!!

someone talk me down from buying more mes.....dum-dah-dum  da-da-duh-dah-dum (my attempt at the jeopardy theme) _

 





 That avatar pic is crackin me up

Oh great, ...now MM is pretty & I need that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




nooo, I can't talk you down...I am SO hooked on them now & the blushes


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Poor Susanne...here is hoping everything will be all right.

Went up to the CCO today and on the way home, lost my bus pass! Thank goodness I barely work next week, as I have to actually pay my bus fare. I did pick up Canton Candy and Chartru paints though. Next time I want Pixel and Flammable.

Also got my Marigold glitter in and really it's nothing too special. It's a brownish gold VERY chunky glitter. It would be pretty for costumes though..._

 
Did they have anything new at the CCO yet?  That place is making me crazy with their lack of shippments!

EDIT: Nevermind Katie I just read your post under the CCO thread!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_





 That avatar pic is crackin me up

Oh great, ...now MM is pretty & I need that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




nooo, I can't talk you down...I am SO hooked on them now & the blushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
she brings that stuffy in her mouth and as she's a chihuahua cross papillon she loves heat, so she comes up by your mouth to get hot air (prob not good that my mom enables her by blowing hot air on her fur). lol

shes so darn cute!

i know, the blushes look nice, i love dainty! but i'm going to try and wait til some are perm with the mineralize line (or the rotating mineral stuff)

the mes are calling me though, i'm not sure ill be able to avoid the counter and not get play on plums!!


----------



## stv578 (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Bimbos, my b/f and I had a car accident today. We are ok, but not the car anymore, but you will be able to repair the damage.

Sigh, we had luck!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh no... I'm glad you're both okay, but I know how much it sucks.  Had a bad accident in '99 that made me really anxious behind the wheel for quite a few years.  But I always had to remind myself that I was okay and it's just a car.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_I will try and make swatches tomorrow--my first with this new camera!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 awesome. i love them. and sooooo tempted to go down to the counter and get more mes or blushes. they are so damn pretty. and guess what, it was weird, i took like one swipe of dainty with my cheap blush brush and it had so much colour! So i'm a bit nervous about getting a deeper tone b/c the brush usually does it so light.

the buttery feel of the mes make me want them all!! so bad!!!!!_

 
Don't be scared of the darker blushes.  I'm relatively fair, and Gleeful is actually my favourite so far, of course applied with the 188.  The darker ones just require a really light hand.  I tried Merrily on today, and while it is a super pretty colour, not sure if I'm feeling a reddish blush on me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Mind you, it was essentially a no make-up day, but I was so eager to try it on.  So perhaps it'll look nicer once I have some colour on the eyes.

Clslvr6spd, I'm glad that the neuro doesn't think it's anything serious.  Hope the meds will help.


----------



## stv578 (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_ 
the mes are calling me though, i'm not sure ill be able to avoid the counter and not get play on plums!!_

 
Play on Plums _is _rather pretty!  It's one of two that I got.  And you've got me excited to try Mellow Mood now.  I do like me some plums, but I guess I'm not too excited yet because right now I'm all about summer colours!

Oh and ladies, I did mention this in the Colour Forms thread, but I got a look at the collection today.  Believe it or not, I opted for Inner Hue (the peachy lippie) instead of Pop Circle, it just looked soooo  much better on and I'm normally not into peachy colours at all!  Also got Naked to the Core, quite a nice nude.  They had decent colour payoff considering they're lustres (me thinks!) and they have that core thing happening!

As for the rest of them, I only looked at Circa Plum p/m and it didn't really stand out to me, I just got Satellite Dreams and find this to be prettier.  The powders and the CCB's or whatever they're calling them really didn't do much for me either.  Now the warm eyes palette on the other hand I love!  Don't have mine yet, b/c i was at my local counter and stupid me pre-ordered it from another counter!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Did they have anything new at the CCO yet? That place is making me crazy with their lack of shippments!

EDIT: Nevermind Katie I just read your post under the CCO thread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Not only that but as far as single items go, they had 4 blushes and a Glimmershimmer. However, they had Perky paint pot.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 11, 2008)

woohoo glad you liked inner hue---i really want that one! 

thanks for the 188 idea, gleeful did catch my eye too.....*points* enabler! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOVE IT!!


----------



## stv578 (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_woohoo glad you liked inner hue---i really want that one! 

thanks for the 188 idea, gleeful did catch my eye too.....*points* enabler! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOVE IT!!_

 
I've learned from the best! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But really, it just gave such a nice sun-kissed look.  And it's not _that_ intense.  I didn't have to use as much of a light hand as I did with Merrily.  Okay, I should stop now, shouldn't I?!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 12, 2008)

you prob could stop, lol, as who knows what'll come down in a few months!! Plus, how fast do you go through blushes? I find it takes me a long time to get through anything mineralized (only one i'm denting so far is MSFNatural) so I think this blush will be here for years!


----------



## stv578 (Jul 12, 2008)

i for one do not go through blushes quickly at all... something better comes along long before I get much use out of any!  But it's definitely the texture of these and the BPB's that got me.  Not sure if I'll ever really use any of my other blushes, with the exception of Ablaze.


----------



## kobri (Jul 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I was in MAC today, and I'm not feeling the sonic chic love. I did like a few of the mes, but I'm not up for paying 22$ each. Learned that in a couple of weeks a new MAC counter will be opening up in the Bay at the mall across the harbour! I'm half contemplating applying... but it kind of scares me for some reason? People have told me for a while I should apply to MAC, I just... have a phobia of it._

 
There is going to be a MAC counter in Mic Mac? For Serious? You mean we might actually start getting the limited release collections? I may faint.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_There is going to be a MAC counter in Mic Mac? For Serious? You mean we might actually start getting the limited release collections? I may faint._

 
I'm _so_ serious. They open in a few weeks and _might_ even get in Colour Forms! (It's a maybe since they open in a few weeks and CF is out now) One of the people from the Halifax store (I forget her name, crap) will be managing. Wait! I think it might be Dianne? That sounds right...

Anyhow! Yes! TWO MACS FOR USSSSSSSS!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 12, 2008)

Hannah, it's funny, because Lovestone is the _only_ old MES I don't have and have any craving for.  I'm not an Ether lover, either, though. I picked it up cheap at one point to try, and I only use it occasionally as liner. 

...My boyfriend just came home, turned on the radio, and started dancing. I'm loving it. It's apparently Foreigner on the radio right now. Double Vision. OH MY GOD. HE IS SINGING. THIS NEVER HAPPENS. AHAHAHAHA. 

Sorry. Good now. 

Anyhow. My favourite three MES were Sea and Sky, Fresh Green Mix and Two to Glow (and I'm wearing all three right now!). I'm wearing Pleasantry blush, but wasn't blown away by any of them, especially not at $25 a pop. No purchases for me today, but that's good. I should have my credit card completely paid off by the end of the month, if work doesn't suck to death!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 12, 2008)

Lovestone is one of only two MES that I really am coveting, the other being Heat/Element. Luckily the latter of the two is being repromoed so I don't have to spend an arm and a leg for it. My goal is to have at least three more of the Holiday 2004 palettes by the end of the year. I have the Sak's Dazzle kit...but I need more. Katie loves Swarovski...


----------



## trammie (Jul 12, 2008)

Ohhh I want to get more involved in specktra....

And this definately looks like the perfect place! hehe

I loveee pink and sparklyyy. May I joinnn?


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trammie* 

 
_Ohhh I want to get more involved in specktra....

And this definately looks like the perfect place! hehe

I loveee pink and sparklyyy. May I joinnn? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Of course!  Welcome trammie!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 12, 2008)

We always love having some new blood around here...


----------



## Susanne (Jul 12, 2008)

Bimbos, now that I have my Cool Heat, Electroflash and Sonic Chic I will make a trip with my b/f for some days. (We will drive with my car now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

We will leave Sunday morning and come back next Thursday. Have a good time everyone!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will miss you.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 12, 2008)

Have a good time Susanne!!

so Samantha, did you think (if they didn't cost $22) any of the mes that they put on you were worth it?

the deep blue of sea and sky looks so dang captivating!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 12, 2008)

ummmm what the heck, do my eyes deceive me?

On the cdn site the mes are down to 21!! interesting...tempted to buy play on plums NOW! lol i know, its only a dollar diff


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 12, 2008)

So guys I thought I'd share here, mostly b/c my swatches suck (I don't know how to take good in focus up close pictures. sheesh)




Ive had questions about shisheido hydro power eyeshadows so on the above pic, the top is pink ingot metal x, 2nd row is bare pink shisheido (looks more brownish), lemon sugar shisheido,
bottom row is white lights from shisheido then fusion gold from metal x



bare pink, white lights, lemon sugar in the pots






so the top two (hard to see) is the two sides of love connection.
bottom row is kitten from stila for reference, then engaging duo below love connection, then pink split.

as you can see, i was VERRRRY wrong to compare engaging to love connection. i love love (lol) connection much better!!



kitten, love connection
engaging, pink split


----------



## Luceuk (Jul 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Bimbos, my b/f and I had a car accident today. We are ok, but not the car anymore, but you will be able to repair the damage.

Sigh, we had luck!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm so glad you're ok Susanne! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had a car accident a few years ago. A man was in the wrong lane and hit me. Luckily I just had shock and whiplash but driving has never been the same for me since.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 12, 2008)

My FOTN from last night is up:  http://specktra.net/f166/fotn-featur...otness-107208/

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Play on Plums is rather pretty! It's one of two that I got._

 
I'm seriously considering getting Play on Plums now...that and, thanks to kimmy's swatch, Two to Glow.  They both look like fantastic fall colors - I'm thinking they could be what I sub for Cult of Cherry.  My own MES quad (minus the fact that they wouldn't be situated all together).

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trammie* 

 
_Ohhh I want to get more involved in specktra....

And this definately looks like the perfect place! hehe

I loveee pink and sparklyyy. May I joinnn? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Welcome trammie!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  We love new Bimbos!


----------



## stv578 (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi Ladies!  Finally get a chance to sit down, little ones are out and DH is away.  

Susanne, have an amazing time!  

Coach, love your avatar pic, you look hot!

Gigglegirl, or for anyone else that likes plummy lips, you all need to try Major Minor l/g over Mellow Mood!  I'll be hitting MAC yet again on Monday as I didn't have my gc with me today to get this!  And a back-up of Fast Thrill, thanks to my still very large stash of empties!  I still have enough to get the two lippies I want from Cult of Cherry and one (possibly two) e/s I want from Starflash!  

Other than cashing in my empties, this MAC addict, blush addict in particular will be curtailing the hauling in a big big way for the rest of the year.  

Oh, and I got my warm eyes palette from Colour Forms today, seriously seriously pretty.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_Have a good time Susanne!!

so Samantha, did you think (if they didn't cost $22) any of the mes that they put on you were worth it?

the deep blue of sea and sky looks so dang captivating!_

 
The deep blue of sea and sky is gorgeous. It's rich and nicely pigmented. Both sides of the fresh green mix are rather pretty, and I was surprised at how much I like Two to Glow. The one side is a lovely orangey-peachy colour, and the other side is more muted, but still very nice. If the MES were still $20 (or I had more money), I'd probably go for all three of them. I know it's a matter of $6, but that ends up being closer to $7 after tax, and... it just irks me. It seems $20 for a MES is my reservation price, yo! (Have I mentioned there's a wee economist in my heart? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). 

Hurray Susanne, have a good trip! 

Welcome Trammie... *mumbles something about fresh meat and cackles* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm pretty excited to see Heat/Element coming back out. Those are the kind of colours I am all over. Hannah, if you decide you want rid of lovestone, let me know and I'll be sure to send more along for shipping this time since we now know better. 

So... my cat. We ran out of food for her. As such, boyfriend-man cooked a hamburger and cut it up for her. When he put it down for her, she sniffed it, turned around and scratched at the floor to cover the burger! Talk about a spoiled little beast! ...Nevertheless, though, I was rather amused.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 12, 2008)

Just wanted to let you know that I am still updating our list on page 1, # 7


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_ummmm what the heck, do my eyes deceive me?

On the cdn site the mes are down to 21!! interesting...tempted to buy play on plums NOW! lol i know, its only a dollar diff_

 
It's true! They ARE down to $21! I wonder if they weren't selling as well as expected, and as such they dropped the price? I mean, $2 translates to 10% of the previous price, and that's a pretty substantial jump. I'm definitely more inclined to consider buying them at a price of $21 rather than $22. I still don't know, though. 

Also, have I mentioned that I think the 181 brush is freaking adorable!? I'm excited for mine to show up in the mail!

EDIT: Also, trying to charge $22 in Canada while the same product is $17.50 in the US is _outrageous_.


----------



## jenntoz (Jul 12, 2008)

OMG, how have I never noticed this post before?
I am a total bimbo & want to join in the fun!  
Goooooooo Bimbos, yay!!!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 12, 2008)

^^^^


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_OMG, how have I never noticed this post before?
I am a total bimbo & want to join in the fun!  
Goooooooo Bimbos, yay!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Clearly, you don't spend enough in the Chatter subforum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Welcome!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 12, 2008)

I love that you're keeping the list up to date, Susanne.

Also, bimbos! This thread is exactly two months old now!  Go us!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 12, 2008)

AND we are nearing ever closer to 100 pages!!!

I know, isn't it insane that $1 makes me want it more.

I want 3 more sonic chic blushes, b/c to be honest, dainty freaking rocks the socks off ALL my other blushes. I *LOVE* it more than *GASP* my bpbs!.

Yep, I am totally getting more and its killer that this week friday is payday. but at least I know with the jacked up cdn prices, chances are I don't have to worry about them running out!!

so thats 75 (3 blushes) + 21 (or22 if I buy play on plums in store) and with tax I'm over 100. lovely. but at least if i do decide to buy online, I don't have to worry about the package melting in the heat outside!


----------



## jenntoz (Jul 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_^^^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






_

 
Thanks Susanne
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Clearly, you don't spend enough in the Chatter subforum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Welcome!_

 
Clearly, I don't!!  wtf is wrong with me?!?  LOL!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and Thanks!!!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 12, 2008)

I think I'm going to have mussels cooked in garlic, butter and white wine for supper (YUM). Anyone want to come? 

Anyone else having anything nummy to eat?


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_AND we are nearing ever closer to 100 pages!!!

I know, isn't it insane that $1 makes me want it more.

I want 3 more sonic chic blushes, b/c to be honest, dainty freaking rocks the socks off ALL my other blushes. I *LOVE* it more than *GASP* my bpbs!.

Yep, I am totally getting more and its killer that this week friday is payday. but at least I know with the jacked up cdn prices, chances are I don't have to worry about them running out!!

so thats 75 (3 blushes) + 21 (or22 if I buy play on plums in store) and with tax I'm over 100. lovely. but at least if i do decide to buy online, I don't have to worry about the package melting in the heat outside!_

 
NOTHING will diminish my love of my BPBs. My shy beauty has been getting a lot of action, because it's a lovely colour that I can use really lightly for just a hint of liveliness in my cheeks; it's particularly useful when I've gone really intense on the lips or eyes.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 12, 2008)

*pulls Sanayhs to the dark side* you should give in to the powerful awesomeness that is the mineralize blushes!! 

They are so damn worth my 25 b/c I think they will last heck of a long time! BPB's I thought gave me a good colour (which is true) and a great finish like how I love sheertone shimmers. But freaking heck, these REALLY make you glow! I was intimidated at the counter with what looked like glitteryness but they so aren't!! 

or you will just have to take a road trip to the US of A (or get a CP) for it to be a bit cheaper---keep in mind, there will be 6 later this year with the mineralize line so at least there will be something available to get. 






 really, they are so worth it!!


----------



## stv578 (Jul 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I think I'm going to have mussels cooked in garlic, butter and white wine for supper (YUM). Anyone want to come? 

Anyone else having anything nummy to eat?_

 
Count me in!  I'll bring the wine.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Count me in!  I'll bring the wine._

 
Awesome! I have 3.86 pounds and almost every damn one opened up overnight since I bought them. I just spent a solid half hour scaring the damn things shut again. Oh, but they will be ever so tasty... *cackles*

Wine is my friend. What are some of your favourite wines?


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_*pulls Sanayhs to the dark side* you should give in to the powerful awesomeness that is the mineralize blushes!! 

They are so damn worth my 25 b/c I think they will last heck of a long time! BPB's I thought gave me a good colour (which is true) and a great finish like how I love sheertone shimmers. But freaking heck, these REALLY make you glow! I was intimidated at the counter with what looked like glitteryness but they so aren't!! 

or you will just have to take a road trip to the US of A (or get a CP) for it to be a bit cheaper---keep in mind, there will be 6 later this year with the mineralize line so at least there will be something available to get. 






 really, they are so worth it!!_

 
See... I have 10 different MSFs and 6 BPB, plus a few beauty powders to play with. Plus, I know a bunch of the MBs will be back in a few months... So I'm trying to keep my broke ass away from them for now! I may still be buying the odd thing here and there *cough*, but I'm trying to keep it cheaper/to things that I'm really excited to have. They are nice, but they'll be back.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 12, 2008)

*sits alone in her dazzleglass-less, mineralize blush free world*


----------



## kobri (Jul 12, 2008)

Major Cave!! I went to SDM to spend my optimum points- got Lise Watier Terre Quad and some Quo. Because is was free and I picked up an extra shift at work I somehow worked out that I could go to MAC. The purple in odd Couple looked too like violet pigment to me and Sea and Sky turned a wierd matte navy on me so booo-urns. I did however fall in love with Love Connection, Pint Split (thanks Purrty for the heads up on checking the veining first!) and Fast Thrill (love).

Mmmm mussels, love summer in NS! Wish I had thought of that. I had a sandwich at the Italian Market.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_OMG, how have I never noticed this post before?
I am a total bimbo & want to join in the fun!  
Goooooooo Bimbos, yay!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awesome...I just love you


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_AND we are nearing ever closer to 100 pages!!!






I want 3 more sonic chic blushes, b/c to be honest, dainty freaking rocks the socks off ALL my other blushes. I *LOVE* it more than *GASP* my bpbs!._

 

I soooo agree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love Dainty!!!! I wore it today with Pleasantry just on the apples of my cheeks...so so pretty. I'm in love with these


----------



## Zantedge (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm here to join the bimbo fun too!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Wine is my friend._

 
Rum and vodka are my friends ^__________^


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_Major Cave!! I went to SDM to spend my optimum points- got Lise Watier Terre Quad and some Quo. Because is was free and I picked up an extra shift at work I somehow worked out that I could go to MAC. The purple in odd Couple looked too like violet pigment to me and Sea and Sky turned a wierd matte navy on me so booo-urns. I did however fall in love with Love Connection, Pint Split (thanks Purrty for the heads up on checking the veining first!) and Fast Thrill (love).

Mmmm mussels, love summer in NS! Wish I had thought of that. I had a sandwich at the Italian Market._

 
Mussels are on sale for $0.99/lb at Sobey's this week! Next, I think I want scallops, pan fried in butter.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zantedge* 

 
_I'm here to join the bimbo fun too!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Rum and vodka are my friends ^__________^_

 
Welcome! We bimbos love the fun!

Vodka is a good friend, depending on what kind you get... *eyes you suspiciously* What is your brand of choice?

And you can have my share of the rum. I like almost anything you can think of, but if it has rum? Forget it.


----------



## kobri (Jul 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Mussels are on sale for $0.99/lb at Sobey's this week! Next, I think I want scallops, pan fried in butter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It was bad enough when this thread was enabling my mac addiction now I am craving seafood!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trammie* 

 
_Ohhh I want to get more involved in specktra....

And this definately looks like the perfect place! hehe

I loveee pink and sparklyyy. May I joinnn? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zantedge* 

 
_I'm here to join the bimbo fun too!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Rum and vodka are my friends ^__________^_

 





  Whoo Hoo!!! Its a Bimbo Party 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












How's my Dazzleglass look on my lips for the party


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 12, 2008)

Yay, more new Bimbos!!  Welcome jenntoz and Zantedge!!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 12, 2008)

so ladies, I think tomorrow I'm FINALLY going to walk into Lush and buy something! I've been interested in quite a few things but the one time i walked in the store it was so overwhelming and i was sick so wasn't in the mood to stomach looking at all the products.

I'm so pumped!! And I may just stop by the Mac counter and buy a few mineralized blushes. or maybe just one, lol don't want my non-mac friend freaking over me buying over 100 worth of product. lol they don't know how big my collection is!


----------



## jenntoz (Jul 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Awesome...I just love you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Aw, I love you too!  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_





 Whoo Hoo!!! Its a Bimbo Party 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












How's my Dazzleglass look on my lips for the party 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am sure of 2 things...1 is that your dazzleglass is perfect & 2 is that its pink

Woo-hoo Bimbo party!!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_It was bad enough when this thread was enabling my mac addiction now I am craving seafood!_

 
Dude, we live in Nova Scotia! Seafood doesn't cost that much in the summer! ENJOY! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What area of HRM do you live in, by the way?


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Bimbos, now that I have my Cool Heat, Electroflash and Sonic Chic I will make a trip with my b/f for some days. (We will drive with my car now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ).

We will leave Sunday morning and come back next Thursday. Have a good time everyone!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will miss you._

 
Have fun Susanne!  We will miss you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Coach, love your avatar pic, you look hot!_

 
Thank you so much!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Just wanted to let you know that I am still updating our list on page 1, # 7 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Susanne thanks for keeping our roster up to date.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I can't believe that we are on almost 100 pages and still going strong!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_OMG, how have I never noticed this post before?
I am a total bimbo & want to join in the fun!  
Goooooooo Bimbos, yay!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Welcome jenntoz!  Glad to have you here!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zantedge* 

 
_I'm here to join the bimbo fun too!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Welcome Zantedge! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So girls my best friends baby was born today!  She is so adorable and I am at the hospital right now.  Her name is Avery and is the cutest thing I have ever seen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hope you are all doing well today!  

I am wearing pleasantry mineralize blush today and OMG I think that it is my most favorite of all of them.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am totally digging these blushes!


----------



## Zantedge (Jul 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Welcome! We bimbos love the fun!

Vodka is a good friend, depending on what kind you get... *eyes you suspiciously* What is your brand of choice?

And you can have my share of the rum. I like almost anything you can think of, but if it has rum? Forget it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm not picky about my vodka. *I'll drink anything* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I like Stolichnaya and some Polish brand.

So you don't like Pina Coladas?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol






 Hello fellow bimbos!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_Woo-hoo Bimbo party!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awesome, the entertainment is here! (As if we ourselves weren't enough?)


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 12, 2008)

I just saw on the main page that it is Audrey's birthday! Happy Birthday Audrey and  I hope that you have a wonderful day!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 12, 2008)

Hello ladies!!! Just poping in and saying hello, I will be home tomorrow afternoon to catch up on everything!!

Miss yous!!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY AUDREY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 12, 2008)

have any of you guys seen the movie Definitely, Maybe? At first it was a bit slow but now that its nearly over I freaking love it!

I love having a laptop while watching a movie/tv....<3 multitasking!!!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 12, 2008)

Happy Birthday Audrey!!






 Have an awesome possum day! Hope your gifts are full of MAC-ness (giftcards) so you can buy all the mineralized blushes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They are my new love!!!!


----------



## kobri (Jul 12, 2008)

I live in Bedford (no judging) I work in Dartmouth and I go to school in Hali (SMU) So I'm all over. Happy Birthday Audrey!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_Aw, I love you too!  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I am sure of 2 things...1 is that your dazzleglass is perfect & 2 is that its pink

Woo-hoo Bimbo party!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## nunu (Jul 12, 2008)

Happy Birthday Audrey!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_
I am wearing pleasantry mineralize blush today and OMG I think that it is my most favorite of all of them.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am totally digging these blushes!_

 
I wore Pleasantry today too & I'm in love with it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I feel a little craaazzzy tonight...I think the caffeine is kickin in from earlier


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I just saw on the main page that it is Audrey's birthday! Happy Birthday Audrey and  I hope that you have a wonderful day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Happy Birthday to you
your favorite color is Blue;
Happy Birthday dear Audrey
MAC hauling, Whoo Hoo!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_I live in Bedford (no judging) I work in Dartmouth and I go to school in Hali (SMU) So I'm all over. Happy Birthday Audrey!_

 

Ahahahahaha, Bedford, Dartmouth and SMU! *teases* Seriously, though, I lived in Dartmouth for 15 years - glad to leave - and know too many people at SMU who were always into the high schoolesque drama. If it works for you, that rocks, but SMU is somewhere I quite purposefully avoided. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Plus, I'm a math and sciences girl, so SMU would have been a ridiculous choice for me. I mean, maybe not as ridiculous as MSVU, but still.

I live and work in Halifax, and have been at both McGill in Montreal and, locally, Dal.

EDIT: Thumbs up for the new avatar!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zantedge* 

 
_I'm not picky about my vodka. *I'll drink anything* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I like Stolichnaya and some Polish brand.

So you don't like Pina Coladas?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol






 Hello fellow bimbos!_

 
I love Stoli! Good, cheap, Russian, an all around nice clean vodka. I often like my vodka Russian style - ie, sipped straight. Stoli seriously is right up there with some of the much more expensive brands (my dad received a bunch of different kinds for his birthday and I sampled them all with him), and in fact better than some. I _hate_ when vodka has a perfumey quality to it. Also, I would have thrown soot (the anti-glitter!) at you had you said Smirnoff. Yeuch! 

HURRAY STOLICHNAYA!

...I also really hate coconut, so Pina Coladas are absolutely a no go. Hey, more for you!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_have any of you guys seen the movie Definitely, Maybe? At first it was a bit slow but now that its nearly over I freaking love it!

I love having a laptop while watching a movie/tv....<3 multitasking!!!_

 
We just saw that movie...its great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We like the guy thats in it, who was also in "Just Waiting" hahaha


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_
I love having a laptop while watching a movie/tv....<3 multitasking!!!_

 
ME TOO! It's fabulous! <3


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 12, 2008)

Happy birthday, Audrey!


----------



## Zantedge (Jul 12, 2008)

Bimbo birthday party for Audrey!


----------



## kobri (Jul 12, 2008)

Well I'm a marketing major so SMU was the obvious choice for business. I went to Acadia when I first graduated HS and if you had told me then that I would end up at Robie Street High I would not have believed you, but now that I go there I actually like it. I can't wait to finish though.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_Well I'm a marketing major so SMU was the obvious choice for business. I went to Acadia when I first graduated HS and if you had told me then that I would end up at Robie Street High I would not have believed you, but now that I go there I actually like it. I can't wait to finish though._

 
Ah, well, Acadia has been a real bitch in the last couple of years with all the strikes and crap. I have no idea when I'll finish uni; I'm hiding from it for a while. I kept getting really sick and having too much else to deal with. I never would have dreamt I'd not just plunge right through uni... Ha.


----------



## kobri (Jul 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Ah, well, Acadia has been a real bitch in the last couple of years with all the strikes and crap. I have no idea when I'll finish uni; I'm hiding from it for a while. I kept getting really sick and having too much else to deal with. I never would have dreamt I'd not just plunge right through uni... Ha._

 
Same here. I do a semester here and there. Keep taking time off to make money so I don't have to get more student loans. It is taking forever. It is so nice out tonight, might have to go find myself a party.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_Same here. I do a semester here and there. Keep taking time off to make money so I don't have to get more student loans. It is taking forever. It is so nice out tonight, might have to go find myself a party._

 
It's gorgeous out; I've been sitting on my balcony all evening. I have to work tomorrow morning, blech. Maybe when the boy gets off in ten minutes we'll go buy GROCERIES! 

...Dear cheese I love the 24 hour grocery store.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 12, 2008)

You guys have a 24 hour grocery store??? we don't. only have a couple shoppers drug marts open 24-7. there is a wal-mart right by my house that is open 24-6 but on sunday its only 12-6 (MB sunday laws.) Oh well, thank goodness for SDM, I totally needed it at 1 am for freaking eye leaking remedies (ie allergy meds)

But thank freaking goodness i feel hella better! Now the test will be once my antibiotics are over, to see if it is truly gone or just in hiding! *fingers crossed*


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 12, 2008)

oh and did you guys check out  electroflash swatches by lizsybarite? 

Ummmm yeah, i want them all. well minus odd couple and hot contrast. i have enough purples, shale (which looks like a good dupe of hot contrast melange), and blacks.


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_oh and did you guys check out  electroflash swatches by lizsybarite? 

Ummmm yeah, i want them all. well minus odd couple and hot contrast. i have enough purples, shale (which looks like a good dupe of hot contrast melange), and blacks._

 
I am having a hard time resisting getting all of the MES shadows.  They are all so gorgeous and pigmented!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 12, 2008)

Happy birthday Audrey!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We don't really have anything 24-hour here. There's a Starbucks down by my mall that has 24-hour drive thru but other than that, who knows. I'm just annoyed since my mum and brother went to the grocery store when I was at work-and all the food was for my brother. That's right, no food for me-and I don't eat any meat. I might just tell my mom to take me and get food after church tomorrow if I don't have to work.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 12, 2008)

awesome coach! I'm psyched others are finding it hard to resist. I thought like when will i wear blues to work? but b/c they seem so sheerable with a diff brush if I wanted to, it'd be killer awesome! 

but then i wonder if itd be worth it to spend that much on something i'm psyched on but in reality, how much will i reach for it? greens, blues or silver eyes at the law firm? not sure. i don't see other doing it....


----------



## stv578 (Jul 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_It was bad enough when this thread was enabling my mac addiction now I am craving seafood!_

 
And alcohol!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_so ladies, I think tomorrow I'm FINALLY going to walk into Lush and buy something! I've been interested in quite a few things but the one time i walked in the store it was so overwhelming and i was sick so wasn't in the mood to stomach looking at all the products.

I'm so pumped!! And I may just stop by the Mac counter and buy a few mineralized blushes. or maybe just one, lol don't want my non-mac friend freaking over me buying over 100 worth of product. lol they don't know how big my collection is!_

 
My friends now have a good idea just how addicted I am.  They just shake their heads at me (how judgemental!).  But it's okay for them to buy how many pairs of shoes, purses and get pedi's every other week?!  So ya, I'm glad I have all of you!

BTW, I've tried Lush stuff on and off for the last decade and it's really hit and miss.  But it all smells so good!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_ 

So girls my best friends baby was born today! She is so adorable and I am at the hospital right now. Her name is Avery and is the cutest thing I have ever seen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope you are all doing well today! 

I am wearing pleasantry mineralize blush today and OMG I think that it is my most favorite of all of them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am totally digging these blushes!_

 
Yay for a baby girl!  

I have yet to try Pleasantry, since this is the one that stood out the most, I'm saving the best for last!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zantedge* 

 
_I'm not picky about my vodka. *I'll drink anything* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I like Stolichnaya and some Polish brand.

So you don't like Pina Coladas?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol






 Hello fellow bimbos!_

 
I for one loooove Pina Coladas and most other frozen tropical drinks!  When DH and I were in St. Maarten, I tried a Bailey's Banana Colada, that seriously kicked ass!  Oh, I wish I could go again!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I just saw on the main page that it is Audrey's birthday! Happy Birthday Audrey and I hope that you have a wonderful day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yay Audrey!  Happy Birthday!  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_ 
But thank freaking goodness i feel hella better! Now the test will be once my antibiotics are over, to see if it is truly gone or just in hiding! *fingers crossed*_

 
So glad you're feeling better!

And last but not least, Sanayhs, I don't have a favourite wine.  But I do prefer Pinot Grigio.  I tend to stick to Californian brands, and believe it or not, there's one called Francis Ford Coppolla Presents, and it wasn't too bad!  I was very curious when I saw it and had to try it!


----------



## kobri (Jul 12, 2008)

Are there really makeup rules at offices? I mean if you're not interracting with clients what's the big deal what colour your eyeshadow is? I know one of the call centers around here has a natural colour toenail polish rule ( who is going to see over the phone?)


----------



## stv578 (Jul 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Happy Birthday to you
your favorite color is Blue;
Happy Birthday dear Audrey
MAC hauling, Whoo Hoo!
_

 
That is great!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_awesome coach! I'm psyched others are finding it hard to resist. I thought like when will i wear blues to work? but b/c they seem so sheerable with a diff brush if I wanted to, it'd be killer awesome! 

but then i wonder if itd be worth it to spend that much on something i'm psyched on but in reality, how much will i reach for it? greens, blues or silver eyes at the law firm? not sure. i don't see other doing it...._

 
If I could wear Sea & Sky everyday I would but at the office I would most likely get strange looks.  I know that I could tone them down but what is the fun in that!?!  I think that after seeing purrtykitty's fotd with love connection that will be ok for work.  Some of the Electroflash shadows I would hardly ever reach for like Hot Contrast but I still had to get it.  I know that I just don't want my collection to be without it just in case I do find a need for it.  I have tried hard lately to stop "collecting" MAC but it is just so hard with all of these pretty limited edition colors!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 12, 2008)

kobri--i've not encountered makeup rules specifically but of course we do have to look professional. I do deal with the partners therefore the most senior in the law firm so I do not want to be looked at strangely considering its a new job, i'm still on the 3 month probation so I want to do my best. 

I guess its just a personal feeling, if I don't see others doing it, I'm not going to start and be perhaps perceived as not professional. 

but like coach said, i could always tone it down. and i think that ill feel alright/comfortable with doing a mutiny/illegal cargo eye just b/c it looks so damn good together but not 80's blue-ness. 

Since my hair is going to be plummy/reddish again soon, I think its okay fo me to wear greens--I just don't want to be wearing lime green. Again along the same lines as above.

Now to just work on my self-confidence with wearing darker colours--mind over matter, as I always think my eyes look weird but others tell me i'm nuts.


----------



## KikiB (Jul 12, 2008)

It's not just offices, I know a lot of retail stores have either no-makeup or neutral only rules because they are more conservative and anything besides boring, blah neutrals is seen as being unprofessional. I think I look plenty professional with what I do...but for many people anything besides neutrals won't cut it.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zantedge* 

 
_I'm here to join the bimbo fun too!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Rum and vodka are my friends ^__________^_

 
Rum is my bestest drinking friend, especially the raspberry variety.  It goes so nicely with Diet Coke!  I distinctly remember drinking copious amounts of rum over the Memorial Day holiday and proclaiming at one point (in my best Johnny Depp voice), "Why's all the rum gone?!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zantedge* 

 
_Bimbo birthday party for Audrey! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Happy Birthday, Audrey!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I hope you got lots of MAC (or at least the means to purchase it with)!

Annnd holy crap, that kitty picture is hilarious!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I am having a hard time resisting getting all of the MES shadows. They are all so gorgeous and pigmented!_

 
No kidding!  I recall stating that I would only get two MES, and I already have three - plus two more on the list to try out at the counter.  Ahh, resistance is futile! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, where's Adina?!  We miss you, our faithful leader!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 13, 2008)

My way to avoid is to stay away from the counter...that way the money stays in my wallet. It's hard but I want to spend as little extra time at the mall as possible.


----------



## stv578 (Jul 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_If I could wear Sea & Sky everyday I would but at the office I would most likely get strange looks._

 
My office is quite liberal and I could get away with wearing a good dark pair of jeans now and then, but I think even there really bright eyeshadow would get strange looks!  Most of the women there just slap on some lipstick in the morning, so I often get remarks for having a full face of make-up.  What do they know?!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_My office is quite liberal and I could get away with wearing a good dark pair of jeans now and then, but I think even there really bright eyeshadow would get strange looks! Most of the women there just slap on some lipstick in the morning, so I often get remarks for having a full face of make-up. What do they know?!_

 
Yah, I've never understood that.  Who are you hurting by wearing a full face of makeup?  It's not your fault they roll in looking like they were beat with an ugly stick (OK, that may be a bit harsh...but you get my point).


----------



## stv578 (Jul 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Yah, I've never understood that. Who are you hurting by wearing a full face of makeup? It's not your fault they roll in looking like they were beat with an ugly stick (OK, that may be a bit harsh...but you get my point)._

 





  It's true!  Oh the things I am looking forward to upon my return to work...


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_BTW, where's Adina?!  We miss you, our faithful leader! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have been wondering that as well.  Hopefully everything is going ok! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  We miss you Madame President!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 13, 2008)

Well... ok, the grocery store is closed some on Sunday. 

Also, maybe brighter colours won't go over so hot at work, but there's always the weekend!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 13, 2008)

Yeah it's a culture of people who don't feel like they need to put the effort in insulting those of us who actually put the effort into looking decent in the morning.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Bimbos, my b/f and I had a car accident today. We are ok, but not the car anymore, but you will be able to repair the damage.

Sigh, we had luck!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Thank God you're okay Susanne
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_she brings that stuffy in her mouth and as she's a chihuahua cross papillon she loves heat, so she comes up by your mouth to get hot air (prob not good that my mom enables her by blowing hot air on her fur). lol

shes so darn cute!_

 
Definetly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Play on Plums is rather pretty! It's one of two that I got. And you've got me excited to try Mellow Mood now. I do like me some plums, but I guess I'm not too excited yet because right now I'm all about summer colours!

Oh and ladies, I did mention this in the Colour Forms thread, but I got a look at the collection today. Believe it or not, I opted for Inner Hue (the peachy lippie) instead of Pop Circle, it just looked soooo much better on and I'm normally not into peachy colours at all! Also got Naked to the Core, quite a nice nude. They had decent colour payoff considering they're lustres (me thinks!) and they have that core thing happening!

As for the rest of them, I only looked at Circa Plum p/m and it didn't really stand out to me, I just got Satellite Dreams and find this to be prettier. The powders and the CCB's or whatever they're calling them really didn't do much for me either. Now the warm eyes palette on the other hand I love! Don't have mine yet, b/c i was at my local counter and stupid me pre-ordered it from another counter!_

 
i cant wait for my inner hue to come. I really wonder what major minor lipglass looks like. I might pick this up plus fast trill plus cultureclash...when i can afford it

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Bimbos, now that I have my Cool Heat, Electroflash and Sonic Chic I will make a trip with my b/f for some days. (We will drive with my car now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

We will leave Sunday morning and come back next Thursday. Have a good time everyone!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will miss you._

 
we will miss u!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I love that you're keeping the list up to date, Susanne.

Also, bimbos! This thread is exactly two months old now! Go us!_

 
only 2 months?? seems like longer

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Happy Birthday to you
your favorite color is Blue;
Happy Birthday dear Audrey
MAC hauling, Whoo Hoo!
_

 
Funniest thing, ever!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Happy birthday Audrey!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We don't really have anything 24-hour here. There's a Starbucks down by my mall that has 24-hour drive thru but other than that, who knows. I'm just annoyed since my mum and brother went to the grocery store when I was at work-and all the food was for my brother. That's right, no food for me-and I don't eat any meat. I might just tell my mom to take me and get food after church tomorrow if I don't have to work._

 
I hate that...my family goes grocery shopping and buy nothing I eat...I usually do my own shopping, but its hard to do without a car.

Damn it ladies. Im so tired. Had 4 hours of sleep last night but.....Im not complaining! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Nooooo comment. I got home at 3:30, went to bed at 4, woke up at 8, worked 9-5. I need sleep! but I have tomorrow off, and ummm.....yeah. Tomorrow is my only day off until next Sunday. Work sucks, and I need to be practicing driving so i can get my damn license already!

I mentioned a happy bday to Audrey in the color collections...but here it is again. Happy Birthday Audrey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Nighty Night!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 13, 2008)

Yep, and my brother gets a TON of food. I saw 5 boxes of French bread pizzas, tons of beef sticks, 4 bags of chips, 6 Reese's Big Cups, 2 boxes of Chips Ahoy, a 2-foot sub sandwich...and all I have are eggs. I suppose I could make omelettes but they get fattening. I think my brother will say "Well I got you 5 cheese and garlic" but I'm trying to avoid that kind of stuff. It makes me sick. I can't really eat a ton of fried foods anymore-after you don't eat them for awhile they make you sick. Although I can never turned down cheese sticks, especially from Red Robin.


----------



## trammie (Jul 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Yep, and my brother gets a TON of food. I saw 5 boxes of French bread pizzas, tons of beef sticks, 4 bags of chips, 6 Reese's Big Cups, 2 boxes of Chips Ahoy, a 2-foot sub sandwich...and all I have are eggs. I suppose I could make omelettes but they get fattening. I think my brother will say "Well I got you 5 cheese and garlic" but I'm trying to avoid that kind of stuff. It makes me sick. I can't really eat a ton of fried foods anymore-after you don't eat them for awhile they make you sick. Although I can never turned down cheese sticks, especially from Red Robin._

 
omg. and I thought my bf eats a lot! haha

Anyways ladies thanks for all the welcomes


----------



## trammie (Jul 13, 2008)

So cutest thing....we came home today and our lil pup whose the biggest brat was actually laying on his OWN bed!!!! We took pics cause he was just so adorable.






Anyways this was him when he was a lil pup and was still angelic....






And him now, always sleeping on our bed!







So I dont know you Audrey, but its your special day so Happy Birthday!


----------



## nunu (Jul 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Yep, and my brother gets a TON of food. I saw 5 boxes of French bread pizzas, tons of beef sticks, 4 bags of chips, 6 Reese's Big Cups, *2 boxes of Chips Ahoy,* a 2-foot sub sandwich...and all I have are eggs. ._

 
Did you say chips ahoy?? I LOVE this stuff and i miss it soo much, off to buy some!







It's like the yummiest chocolate chip cookies ever!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 13, 2008)

sweet! so I took a closer look at the comparison swatches and can safely think I can skip sea and sky. but this is my final contemplation list:
-Fresh Green Mix
-Play on Plums
-Polar Opposites (if I feel like I'll wear silver enough....still unsure)

Mineralized blushes to get:
-Love Thing
-Gentle
-Gleeful

I can't wait to get more goodies!!


----------



## kobri (Jul 13, 2008)

I always make my lists of what I want from each collection and it gets totally thrown out the window once I get to the store. No matter how many swatches I see it just isnt the same and I don't get the things I thought I would while picking up the things I had written off.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_-Polar Opposites (if I feel like I'll wear silver enough....still unsure)
_

 
Thanks for those pics of the hydro powders...they're awesome. I love the white, pale pink, & light gold. They are so darn soft

On the Polar Opposites - its not _really_ silvery looking on. Its more of a whitish silver. It so reminded me of the white hydro powder but slightly silver. I love the color of PO because its totally daytime wearable not over the top 'I'm wearing silver eyeshadow' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the color so much, I ordered a second one. I've been wearing this every day with the new MB.


----------



## stv578 (Jul 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_sweet! so I took a closer look at the comparison swatches and can safely think I can skip sea and sky. but this is my final contemplation list:
-Fresh Green Mix
-Play on Plums
-Polar Opposites (if I feel like I'll wear silver enough....still unsure)

Mineralized blushes to get:
-Love Thing
-Gentle
-Gleeful

I can't wait to get more goodies!!_

 
Sounds like a good list!  Though if you haven't already looked at Major Minor lipglass, have a look at this also since you have and love Mellow Mood!  Not to be an enabler, but it's worth a look.  I didn't give it a thought the first 2 times i went to MAC, but yesterday i got to playing while the SA was getting my stuff together, always gets me in trouble, and well... you know the rest!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_I always make my lists of what I want from each collection and it gets totally thrown out the window once I get to the store. No matter how many swatches I see it just isnt the same and I don't get the things I thought I would while picking up the things I had written off._

 
This is my problem exactly!  I tried to use Sanayhs' method of creating a list and sticking to it, but it just didn't work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I need to figure out another strategy!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 13, 2008)

trammie, your puppy is adorable!!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 13, 2008)

see I'm getting better using Sanayhs way of using a list. Like my first trip for electroflash, I had a strong feeling I'd get Pink Split and Love Connection. Swatched them and LOVED them! and I knew I'd get one mineralized blush but the glitter look under the lights scared me to be honest. but swatched dainty and fell in love!

now its just my second list that I'm realllly going to see how I end up. 

Thank you elegant-one for the polar opposites update! i have silver fog pigment but feel its too over the top for work depending on what I pair it with (I loved in winter doing a dark blue/silver eye to go shopping!). So I will definitely give this a good swatch. And your welcome for the hydro power swatches, I definitely recommend a base under these just like UDPP b/c it creased on me, granted it was a plus 30*C day. But then the relation with polar opposites.....hmm but I like the look of the darker greyish side! 

Elegant-one, how are you wearing it on your eyes? like just the duo? light colour on the lid then grey in crease? 

My thing is with these mes, they sure swatch strongly with the q-tip in store, so when I get them home I have to remember that if I want it strong to use my 239 or whatnot and pack it on, or use a brush and just have it more sheer. I love the versatility!!! 

Stv thanks for the comment about the lipglass, I will totally check it out! I love Mellow Mood so much, I can't believe its trumped my love for Twig-Twig! I think its a better plum-pink for summer than Twig-twig's plum brown.

And I am psyched for Lush! my friend warned me about the bath stuff that its stained someones tub and she hates scrubbing her tub after using it, but I'm more going for some soap stuff. I want a facial cleanser and since my clinique cleanser is almost out I really want to try something more natural. The japanese girl one looked good. Oh and I want something coconutty for summer! Also wanting to try a soap thats more moisturizing, what the heck does lush call it *goes to lush's site* butter cream soaps! 

my whole problem with bar soaps is that in my mind (and I THINK in some germ/bacteria testing) they can harbour germs so you think you are washing but you are also touching the bar that you touched when you last had dirty hands to clean it! LOL thats such a bad sentence... 

I'm just afraid the smell of the store will be too overpowering and I'll not have the patience to check out each product.

so now I'm trying to budget, what to buy at mac and what kind of funds would i have left over for lush! LOL but payday is friday and since I can order mac online (lush I feel i need to see in person) lush will prob win more today.

Yay sunday shopping! oh and MAJORLY school procrastinating! One final class to do, distance, but its about business/government relations which is basically all anti-government and talking about Canada being founded by businessmen and so I have to channel my negative-government self in order to *fingers crossed* get a good mark. But its so hard for me to stomach reading anything that is so polarized....anything far too raaa raa government or too boo down on government just pisses me off. lol

sorry for the long rambling post, have a good Sunday everyone!!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 13, 2008)

*rolls eyes* wow  my post sounds like I'm hopped up on sugar, but honestly I'm not!

Purrty, I need some advice on how to get down to business and not leave all this till next month when the class ends! i think i'm going to try scheduling it or staying up late even though I work all week, because I really have to get this done. But its so nice outside.....


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_
Elegant-one, how are you wearing it on your eyes? like just the duo? light colour on the lid then grey in crease? _

 
I'm only wearing just the plain lighter side. I have used the melange side & thats pretty too, but I just prefer only the light side for a soft day look. I apply mine with my fingers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Its just faster & easier for me I guess & I like the way it applys with my finger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, if you look at the girl in the Red She Said..its kind of a softer look of that look...does that make sense


----------



## stv578 (Jul 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_ 
Yay sunday shopping! oh and MAJORLY school procrastinating! One final class to do, distance, but its about business/government relations which is basically all anti-government and talking about Canada being founded by businessmen and so I have to channel my negative-government self in order to *fingers crossed* get a good mark. But its so hard for me to stomach reading anything that is so polarized....anything far too raaa raa government or too boo down on government just pisses me off. lol
_

 
Happy Shopping!

The university I went to had a lot of rather left wing profs.  And since one of my majors was Poli Sci, you can guess how that was!  I always made sure my papers reflected their beliefs, because it's a helluva lot easier arguing something they already believe, then trying to argue something that goes against their beliefs, since everything would have to be well researched, extremely thorough and well written.  It worked, I always did very well on my papers!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 13, 2008)

Well FINALLY got groceries-I had to wait til my brother got done in church. There are new vegetarian burgers from Morningstar Farms that are an Asian-Style, so there's the spices and water chestnuts. AMAZING. Even if you eat meat, try these. I recommend them.

Also they had Ben/Jerry's for $2.28 a pint. Hello! I got 4 pints: Half-Baked, Cake Batter, Cinnamon Buns, and Strawberry Cheesecake. Unfortunately my Fred Meyer doesn't have Stephen Colbert's Americone Dream.

(as you can tell, Stephen Colbert is a hero to me)


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 13, 2008)

yay I'm back from shopping!!

Stopped off at La Senza (I love that they now carry VS beauty products!) and got some VS stuff--my mom loves Very Sexy perfume when she smelled it on me so I bought her her own! And then they had a pkg of 6 beauty rush glosses for 12.50 so I couldn't pass them up, they smell yummy!

Then went to Lush and got a sweet baby face cleanser to see how I like it, and a chunk of Rock Star soap. I love the smell of that soap!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Finally went to the mac counter and i swatched electro and sonic...well gentle may still get but gleeful seemed too muddy looking on me. so I passed. but they had one empty, love thing, so when an ma came to ask if i needed help, i asked if they sold out of it, she thought they did so got a new one to show me but the other girl brought it over. swatched it and was in love!! so i got that one, polar opposites (love the grey!), and play on plums. play on plums is FANTASTIC!!!!! 

I cannot wait to wear a new combo tomorrow, but I just can't decide if it should be silvery/grey or burgundy/plummy!!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 13, 2008)

You guys might be getting VS stores soon because Limited Brands, which owns my company and VS, bought out La Senza last year so they are testing the beauty products there. Honestly though, once VS comes...you'll never go back to La Senza.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_
Finally went to the mac counter and i swatched electro and sonic...well gentle may still get but gleeful seemed too muddy looking on me. so I passed. but they had one empty, love thing, so when an ma came to ask if i needed help, i asked if they sold out of it, she thought they did so got a new one to show me but the other girl brought it over. swatched it and was in love!! so i got that one, polar opposites (love the grey!), and play on plums. play on plums is FANTASTIC!!!!! 

I cannot wait to wear a new combo tomorrow, but I just can't decide if it should be silvery/grey or burgundy/plummy!!_

 





 Whoo Hoo! I didn't buy Gleeful because I felt that it would look like how you described it.

Please...tell me more about Play on Plums...I've been lookin at it thinking its very pretty!!!

& a mac artist just told me that they are 'keeping the blushes & the shadows...they are keeping the mineral line'


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 13, 2008)

i guess she was referring to the mineralize line that bunny gave us info about? none of these (at this moment) I think are perm this fall. But I'm all for it, I can't wait to see muse mes'! 

play on plums....well its hard for me to describe. I think http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...layOnPlums.jpg swatch from lizsybarite is pretty accurate. maybe on me the burgundy side shows a slight bit more burgundy-ish.

I'm just a bit bummed my polar opposites have quite a bit more of the silver side than the melange side. boo. i love the melange side more.


----------



## KikiB (Jul 13, 2008)

I think I heard that 6 of the Mineralize blushes are either going to be perm, or rotating-I know that with the MES, there are 6 that will be around for 6 months. Not exactly an LE by MAC standards but they are more limited.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 13, 2008)

okay I am pissed!! I have always had the intention of pursuing an accounting designation but wasn't sure which one, though b/c i love cost accounting rather than auditing, i'm leaning towards CMA or CGA. Well they freaking updated the requirements THIS MONTH and since I'm just about to finish my degree, I am now MISSING two. Grrrrrrr.

I need to talk to someone with the accreditation office but still, what a downer.....


----------



## kobri (Jul 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_okay I am pissed!! I have always had the intention of pursuing an accounting designation but wasn't sure which one, though b/c i love cost accounting rather than auditing, i'm leaning towards CMA or CGA. Well they freaking updated the requirements THIS MONTH and since I'm just about to finish my degree, I am now MISSING two. Grrrrrrr.

I need to talk to someone with the accreditation office but still, what a downer....._

 
That would be so frustrating! They should have some sort of transition period where they still accept people under the old requirements. Good luck!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 13, 2008)

If you ask me, La Senza can die. Their stuff is crap. Sure, I have a couple things from there, but only because they were _way_ cheap. Sigh. 

My work week is over! Hello, days off, let's be friends! 

My bet is that Adina will be back tonight. She often goes to her boy's on the weekend, but she's generally back in time for Glam Soup. 

Oh - I'm planning a house warming/day of shrimp forks for August 13. It'll be super! TEEEEEAAAA PAAAAAARTY! SHOW YOUR SHRIMP FORKS SOME LOVE!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 13, 2008)

*fingers crossed* let's see. It just sucks b/c i've not applied yet, which I know for uni if you've applied, the previous rules apply. I'm shooting an e-mail to them now...this throws such a monkey wrench into things as one of the two classes is only offered once in the year and its monday/wednesday 1-215 which certainly doesn't work with my full time job. 

going to go stare at my mineral blushes and mes to make me feel better. :S


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_okay I am pissed!! I have always had the intention of pursuing an accounting designation but wasn't sure which one, though b/c i love cost accounting rather than auditing, i'm leaning towards CMA or CGA. Well they freaking updated the requirements THIS MONTH and since I'm just about to finish my degree, I am now MISSING two. Grrrrrrr.

I need to talk to someone with the accreditation office but still, what a downer....._

 
I totally understand your frustration!  They did something similar to me in my degree program.  Hopefully your MAC haul will make you feel better!

Trammie your puppy is adorable!  Happy Sunday to all my Bimbos!!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi everyone!  I used Fresh Green Mix today:  http://specktra.net/f166/fresh-green...3/#post1210610.

I just scanned the latest posts, so I hope everyone is well...I'm so far behind in studying, so I'll catch up with you all later!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Hi everyone!  I used Fresh Green Mix today:  http://specktra.net/f166/fresh-green...3/#post1210610.

I just scanned the latest posts, so I hope everyone is well...I'm so far behind in studying, so I'll catch up with you all later! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Good luck purrtykitty with the studying!


----------



## stv578 (Jul 13, 2008)

I wore Fresh Green Mix today as well!  Love it!  It isn't over shimmery and doesn't have any glitter in it like some MES's.  And it blended so nicely.  The bad thing is it's got me considering one more MES!  *Goes to Electroflash swatch thread*


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 13, 2008)

Anyone here a hitman?  

My neighbours upstairs are _loud_. ALL the time. Right now, they're screaming at each other (even with company over), and they are stomping so loudly that things down here are _vibrating_. The girl screams a LOT, such as screaming cussing out the building when all the washers were in use (there are two for a 23 unit building). I hate them and wish they would go far, far away and stay there.


----------



## stv578 (Jul 13, 2008)

Alright ladies, what'cha think?  Odd Couple or Pink Split?  When i swatched Pink Split last week, the texture didn't seem too smooth, thus the reason I passed.  Any thoughts?!

Sanayhs, not sure what to tell you about your neighbours upstairs.  We live in a town home, and over the years have had a few noisy neighbours, luckily none that stuck around too long.  Did you try banging a broom stick on the ceiling?


----------



## KikiB (Jul 14, 2008)

Eh, no matter what I would still go Pink Split.


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 14, 2008)

Stv I agree that you should get pink split but I might be biased because odd couple MES are not colors I would really gravitate towards!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 14, 2008)

Now, see, I'd vote Odd Couple just because they are colours that draw me anyway! Pink doesn't. 

I haven't tried the broom, but I've been tempted to. Problem is, I doubt they'd respond. They wouldn't even open the door when we pounded on it because they rained bleach water on us.


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 14, 2008)

Sanayhs you should tell your management because I had a neighbor that would sing at the top of his lungs to rock music and when I told the apartment manager she got right on it and he was very quiet from then on.  Or you can keep using the broom trick!  I have had to do that a time or two in my life!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 14, 2008)

Hmm, I'd say Pink Split because I think it's the more unique of the two.  The mono side of Odd Couple reminds me of either Whim MES (from long ago) or Satellite Dreams e/s.  The melange side looks a lot like Mercurial, just with a better texture, and the color doesn't look all that unique.  That's why I passed over it for Pink Split.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 14, 2008)

Happy 100!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I got my MAC Couture 182 from my CCO, I am soo happy that I finally got it!!

On a sad note, my Flame Angel died while I was gone last night! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My hubby flushed him down the toilet last night...I am sad. But my Puffer & Clowns are doing fine...


----------



## KikiB (Jul 14, 2008)

Happy 100 pages!


----------



## kobri (Jul 14, 2008)

Holy! 100 pages!

I liked Odd Couple, but I found the solid side too close to Violet pigment (which I have a full jar of) so i went with Pink Split and I am loving it.


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Happy 100!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I got my MAC Couture 182 from my CCO, I am soo happy that I finally got it!!

On a sad note, my Flame Angel died while I was gone last night! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My hubby flushed him down the toilet last night...I am sad. But my Puffer & Clowns are doing fine..._

 
Allison I am so sorry about your Flame Angel!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Glad to see you back and glad you were able to get the 182 Couture brush! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Happy 100 pages!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 14, 2008)

My issue is that I'm in a condo building, so all the units are individually owned and there's no real building manager.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 14, 2008)

Poor fishie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Here's hoping the others fare better!

...You could name your new brush after the fish? It's what I would do!

*HAPPY 100 PAGES, ALL!*


----------



## Zantedge (Jul 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_My issue is that I'm in a condo building, so all the units are individually owned and there's no real building manager._

 
Tell them to simmer down.


----------



## Zantedge (Jul 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Happy 100!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I got my MAC Couture 182 from my CCO, I am soo happy that I finally got it!!

On a sad note, my Flame Angel died while I was gone last night! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My hubby flushed him down the toilet last night...I am sad. But my Puffer & Clowns are doing fine..._

 
OH NO! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's so sad. A couple of my fish died a while ago. Only one left...


----------



## KikiB (Jul 14, 2008)

We haven't had fish in ages...the cats would eat them right out of the tank. However Bella had 3 kittens last night. Haven't seen them yet...I'm so lethargic. It is very humid here.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_We haven't had fish in ages...the cats would eat them right out of the tank. However Bella had 3 kittens last night. Haven't seen them yet...I'm so lethargic. It is very humid here._

 
KITTIES!!!!!! *loves*

I love kittens. They're so much fun to watch and, in a few weeks, play with.


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_We haven't had fish in ages...the cats would eat them right out of the tank. However Bella had 3 kittens last night. Haven't seen them yet...I'm so lethargic. It is very humid here._

 
Take pics if you can.  I love kittens too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It is really humid here in Seattle!

Big news!  Today we picked up our new Golden Retriever puppy.  He is 8 weeks and I will take some pictures tomorrow for you girls to see him.  He is a total cutie!

On a total side note anyone else here break out after getting an eye brow wax?  I am having a major break out over one of my eye brows.  

Sorry this post is totally random from baby animals to zits!!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 14, 2008)

No I totally break out after brow waxing. Sometimes if I am lucky I don't...but I've gone so lax on washing off my makeup (bad I know) that my face isn't looking that great. I'm sad too cause the VAE won't be coming back...that rocked, but I can get some decent stuff at work.

It's going to be a mid-70's kind of week. Perfect for me to do more cleaning. My goal is to be 100% cleaned and organized by Labour Day however August stands to be crazier at work.

Oh and a hilarious promo for NY Goes To Hollywood..."Life is like a box of chocolates. You never know what you're going to get...Coconut? EW!"

I love trashy Celebreality.


----------



## trammie (Jul 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Take pics if you can.  I love kittens too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It is really humid here in Seattle!

Big news!  Today we picked up our new Golden Retriever puppy.  He is 8 weeks and I will take some pictures tomorrow for you girls to see him.  He is a total cutie!

On a total side note anyone else here break out after getting an eye brow wax?  I am having a major break out over one of my eye brows.  

Sorry this post is totally random from baby animals to zits!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aww! Congrats on the puppy!!!! They are just soo cute!!!

Anyways on other note, I finally posted up my second FOTD =) I am in loveee with bright fuschia piggie!

FOTD

Also lovelies, if you could help me figure out the names of the piggies! My friend gave them to me, and although I figured out some of them from swatches and such, I cannot figure out the rest. 

Piggies Pic

Happy 100th to the Bimbos!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 14, 2008)

Happy 100 pages! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm honored my post was the one that sent us over the edge! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_On a sad note, my Flame Angel died while I was gone last night! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My hubby flushed him down the toilet last night...I am sad. But my Puffer & Clowns are doing fine..._

 
I'm so sorry to hear about your poor fishie.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 14, 2008)

Ladies, I am baaack! I know I have been a wee bit lax on keeping up with the thread, but my darling bf whisks me away for the weekend every weekend. Life is so much nicer in the burbs on weekends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I love Stoli! Good, cheap, Russian, an all around nice clean vodka. I often like my vodka Russian style - ie, sipped straight. _

 
LOL, Vodka is a russian way of life. Seriously, there is always a bottle of it in my house. Do we consider it Ironic that Swedish Vodka is the vodka of choice in my house (absolut) Matter of fact, any russian party you go to will most likely have absolut and henessey cognac. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_Are there really makeup rules at offices? I mean if you're not interracting with clients what's the big deal what colour your eyeshadow is?_

 
I work in the finance industry, and in my experience anything too colorful is usually frowned upon. It ranks up there with wearing jeans on Fridays (also not allowed here)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Rum is my bestest drinking friend, especially the raspberry variety.  It goes so nicely with Diet Coke!  I distinctly remember drinking copious amounts of rum over the Memorial Day holiday and proclaiming at one point (in my best Johnny Depp voice), "Why's all the rum gone?!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, where's Adina?!  We miss you, our faithful leader! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL, Karin that image of you as Jack Sparrow makes me crack up. I actually have a pic from the wax museum in Sparrowesque regalia. I will post it tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I have been wondering that as well.  Hopefully everything is going ok! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  We miss you Madame President!_

 
Everything is fine dear katie. I was just whisked away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_
My bet is that Adina will be back tonight. She often goes to her boy's on the weekend, but she's generally back in time for Glam Soup._

 
Oh how well you know me my darling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hannah, I hope things work themselves out! If anything, we are a bunch of smart cookies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Happy 100!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On a sad note, my Flame Angel died while I was gone last night! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My hubby flushed him down the toilet last night...I am sad. But my Puffer & Clowns are doing fine..._

 
Sorry to hear about that, but glad to hear that the neurology appt went aok! 

Oh, and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HAPPY BIRTHDAY AUDREY. We all <3 you very much!!


I got to pick up my colour forms goodies yesterday. I must say, I really do like what I ended up with (circa plum, royal flush, dark influence rmh and warm eyes. I think I shall hug em and squeeze em and call em my pretties.

And the bf is such a sweetheart. Between last weekends canada fiasco and me having a rough week last week, he decided to cheer me up by getting me a nintendo ds lite in pink (metallic rose) because he knew I was wanting one. I love him so much! I wish we could spend time together during the week too


----------



## stv578 (Jul 14, 2008)

Wheeee! 100 pages!!! Love it! 

Clslvr6spd, sorry about your fish. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sooo, I rushed out this morning without reading everyone's posts about the MES!  So even though most of you voted Pink Split, i ended up getting Odd Couple, and... ahem Two to Glow.  Reason being, the tester for Two to Glow had a lot of pink on the melange side and it swatched like a warm pink, which looked gorgeous next to the coppery shade.  Pink Split just looked too cool for my complexion but it is really pretty.  The other one I'm considering now is Hot Contrast, but I'm gonna wait a couple of weeks till I'm a working woman again and see if I still want that one.  Don't really need the black shade, but the other side looked like a silvery lavender taupe colour depending on the veining.  The MA had it on and it actually looked like a pinksih taupe, which is why I'm even considering it!  Thanks for everyone's suggestions!

I also had two very nice MA's today.  The one that was helping checked every Two to Glow on the floor and in the back to find the one with the most pink veining and the other one was just chatting with me, and they were so lovely!  This is a F/S store that's actually very near my work, so I'll be going there a lot in the months to come, lol!  

Happy 100 everyone!  Here's to 100 more! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Adina, glad to have you back!  You were greatly missed here!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_ 
On a sad note, my Flame Angel died while I was gone last night! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My hubby flushed him down the toilet last night...I am sad. But my Puffer & Clowns are doing fine..._

 
Im sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Guys i'm going to pass out if I dont get my MAC soon lollllll I want it soooo bad.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 14, 2008)

I have a feeling that this isn't going to end well, my puffer and clowns aren't looking any better...I am going to go down to the LFS today and bitch. I called a couple days ago and they said "they don't get Ich." OBVIOUSLY YOU DO, I bought my live rock and all my fish from them. I don't know what it will solve, maybe they have quarintine tanks there, FUCK it's THEIR fault! I am just getting all stressed and pissed. I hate animals dying on me, especially when I was doing what THEY told me to do!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hate so say this but it's going to be cheaper to start over. 
I am going to buy a rubbermaid bin today, but it will need to cycle for 2 weeks. I just don't think I have that long!!! AGH. I just want to cry...


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 14, 2008)

Katies (mwaha): Baby animals and pictures of them rock! I imagine you'll have lots of fun with the cute things. And I've still never waxed my brows.

Yes, Adina, I do know you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nora, I had a vote on the winning side!!! HURRAY! Also, Two to Glow was definitely one of my favourites. 

Allison, I'm sorry the rest of your fishes are in rough shape. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm really hoping for them.


----------



## KikiB (Jul 14, 2008)

See I find kittens cutest when they've been alive for about a month...they are just starting to walk and everything. We have a couple of true blues that are about four months old and they are adorable. We always have gotten blue spotties but never a true blue. Thankfully, we don't show anymore...I hated showing but I loved the travel aspect of it.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 14, 2008)

Yay for kittens and puppies!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't wait to see pictures. And on that note...I went and exchanged my Pink Split for a better melanged (is that a word?  Well, it is now!) one annnnnd, I picked up Play on Plums and Two to Glow. Those will be my fall staples, although there's no way I'll be waiting until fall to try them! Here are the swatches in case anyone wants to see: http://specktra.net/f217/mac-electro...57/index2.html.

I've also been thinking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that the mono side of Pink Split might make a nice blush...actually, there are several sides of these MES that might qualify as blushes. Eh, that will give me something to do once the Bar Exam is over.

Glad you're back, Adina!


----------



## nunu (Jul 14, 2008)

Happy 100 pages my dear bimbos!! May we all thank our dazzleglasses for making us become friends and talk about whatever we want in one thread!

Thank you Bimbos!!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 14, 2008)

W00T!!!

I get home to see a letter for me from MAC-and it's a Cult of Cherry event invite! Katie, did you get one?


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_I have a feeling that this isn't going to end well, my puffer and clowns aren't looking any better...I am going to go down to the LFS today and bitch. I called a couple days ago and they said "they don't get Ich." OBVIOUSLY YOU DO, I bought my live rock and all my fish from them. I don't know what it will solve, maybe they have quarintine tanks there, FUCK it's THEIR fault! I am just getting all stressed and pissed. I hate animals dying on me, especially when I was doing what THEY told me to do!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hate so say this but it's going to be cheaper to start over. 
I am going to buy a rubbermaid bin today, but it will need to cycle for 2 weeks. I just don't think I have that long!!! AGH. I just want to cry..._

 
Allison I am so sorry about your fish!  Keep us posted and I will send lots of good thoughts their way for a speedy recovery! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Katies (mwaha): Baby animals and pictures of them rock! I imagine you'll have lots of fun with the cute things._

 
I will take puppy pics tomorrow for you all.  He is a ton of energy all ready and slept almost all the way through the night.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Happy 100 pages my dear bimbos!! May we all thank our dazzleglasses for making us become friends and talk about whatever we want in one thread!

Thank you Bimbos!!










_

 
I totally agree nunu!  Dazzleglass rule not only for being glittery and lovely but also they brought us together! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_W00T!!!

I get home to see a letter for me from MAC-and it's a Cult of Cherry event invite! Katie, did you get one?_

 
I haven't check the mail yet but I am hoping that I got one!  I'll keep you posted!


----------



## stv578 (Jul 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_ 
Nora, I had a vote on the winning side!!! HURRAY! Also, Two to Glow was definitely one of my favourites. _

 
Hehe!  I think you were the only one!  I do agree with everyone else that the violet isn't overly unique, but since I don't really have any violets, definitely not as bright as this, I'm glad I got it!  Seems hanging around you ladies has made me a lot more adventurous with colour!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Yay for kittens and puppies!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I can't wait to see pictures. And on that note...I went and exchanged my Pink Split for a better melanged (is that a word? Well, it is now!) one annnnnd, I picked up Play on Plums and Two to Glow. Those will be my fall staples, although there's no way I'll be waiting until fall to try them! Here are the swatches in case anyone wants to see: http://specktra.net/f217/mac-electro...57/index2.html.
_

 
Was it you that stated earlier that resistance is futile?!  Two to Glow and Play on Plums will definitely be great fall colours in particular, but can be worn now too!  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Happy 100 pages my dear bimbos!! May we all thank our dazzleglasses for making us become friends and talk about whatever we want in one thread!

Thank you Bimbos!!










_

 
Agree!  Love all the ladies on here!  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_ 
I haven't check the mail yet but I am hoping that I got one! I'll keep you posted!_

 
Even if you don't and you want to go, give them a call and they'll probably just add you to the list!  I went to the Fafi launch party, and wouldn't have even know about it if it wasn't for someone on MUA.  She gave me the details and I called the MAC store.  Make-up shopping and free drinks?! I'm in!!!

Gotta go clean now


----------



## KikiB (Jul 14, 2008)

They had BETTER be giving me a lot more hours after I found out about this...I guess I might get some of the lip stuff after all.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 14, 2008)

freaking love fest for the electroflash!! I wore the melange side of play on plums (<3!!) on the lid, the burgundy in the crease, and thats all i had time for but i really love it. *gasp* I actually think this is my fave mes!! 

but i still have to give polar opposites a shot. and i'm really debating fresh green mix but i want the melange side, not so much the lime green....*tough decisions*

kinda good news, I will be able to still get in AND get an exemption for the entrance exam for CMA if I take one course in class in fall. the sucky part is that its from 1-215 so I don't know how that'll work with work. will have to talk to my boss.....*sigh*

yay we made it so far bimbos!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 started off with the glitz and glitter of dazzleglass and now we've moved to the electroflash mes. Seriously if I could, I'd buy them all as they are dang awesome.

I agree stv, i like the melange of hot contrast but the black? I wouldn't use it much.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_W00T!!!

I get home to see a letter for me from MAC-and it's a Cult of Cherry event invite! Katie, did you get one?_

 
Yep...I got one today too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to the SOHO NY store....me first one


----------



## KikiB (Jul 14, 2008)

It's my first one too, I just hope I don't feel too out-of-place because it said cocktail party and well, I'm not only underage but will never drink.


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 14, 2008)

Well I really hope I got one because I really enjoyed the event that they had at the opening of the U Village store.  I was so busy playing with make up and checking out the half naked model that I forgot there were drinks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Elegant-one I wish that I could join you at the Soho store!  I love New York!


----------



## kobri (Jul 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_kinda good news, I will be able to still get in AND get an exemption for the entrance exam for CMA if I take one course in class in fall. the sucky part is that its from 1-215 so I don't know how that'll work with work. will have to talk to my boss.....*sigh*_

 
Yay for exemptions!

So jealous of all these invites, do they have events at every store or just certain ones?


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 14, 2008)

I posted pics of the cult of cherry invite in the coc thread


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Well I really hope I got one because I really enjoyed the event that they had at the opening of the U Village store.  I was so busy playing with make up and checking out the half naked model that I forgot there were drinks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Elegant-one I wish that I could join you at the Soho store!  I love New York!_

 








 wouldn't that be fun


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_ I just don't think I have that long!!! AGH. I just want to cry..._

 
Thats just so sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I feel really bad for you...hugs


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Yep...I got one today too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to the SOHO NY store....me first one_

 
Wait, Soho NY?! Does that mean I will get an invite too (I hope so!)

Are you near NY?


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Wait, Soho NY?! Does that mean I will get an invite too (I hope so!)

Are you near NY?_

 
Not too close, but not real far away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hubby & I have friends there that own several businesses, so he's thinking we'll try to plan a getaway.

I had to laugh, Imperfectbeauty said she thought hers smelled like cherries...so I had to run & smell it...hahaha...no. I thought it would've been hilarious though maybe slightly tacky to have a scratch n sniff on the inside


----------



## stv578 (Jul 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_Yay for exemptions!

So jealous of all these invites, do they have events at every store or just certain ones?_

 
Not entirely sure, but I think that the launch parties here are rotated at the busier stores, and are mostly held at the nicest F/S store in the heart of the city.


----------



## stv578 (Jul 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_freaking love fest for the electroflash!! I wore the melange side of play on plums (<3!!) on the lid, the burgundy in the crease, and thats all i had time for but i really love it. *gasp* I actually think this is my fave mes!! 

but i still have to give polar opposites a shot. and i'm really debating fresh green mix but i want the melange side, not so much the lime green....*tough decisions*

kinda good news, I will be able to still get in AND get an exemption for the entrance exam for CMA if I take one course in class in fall. the sucky part is that its from 1-215 so I don't know how that'll work with work. will have to talk to my boss.....*sigh*

yay we made it so far bimbos!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 started off with the glitz and glitter of dazzleglass and now we've moved to the electroflash mes. Seriously if I could, I'd buy them all as they are dang awesome.

I agree stv, i like the melange of hot contrast but the black? I wouldn't use it much._

 
Fresh Green Mix is by far my favourite!  Both sides are really pretty.  

I find it so interesting how this thread has evolved!  

As for the MES, yep, I am loving these more and more.  I really didn't get into them in the past.  I had the Brightside/Gallery Gal one (if that's the right name), but I found it too shiny at the time that I gave it away. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And I wasn't too impressed with the holiday ones, though I did get Family Silver.  So I'm having fun with them this time around!  Woo hoo!

Oh, and Elegant-One, not sure if I did mention this before, but looooove Warm Soul MB!  Funny, this wasn't on my first, second or third list!  It was the last one I got, but I've worn in two days in a row now!  

I'm up for a while, so I'll be checking back later!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 14, 2008)

what is your final list for all your mes stv? 

Im afraid of seeing more looks with like odd couple, two to glow, b/c i'm afraid ill crack. hmmmmmm


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_Im afraid of seeing more looks with like odd couple, two to glow, b/c i'm afraid ill crack. hmmmmmm_

 
Me too!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can be very easily convinced but I am TRYING to stick with the four I have.  I have fresh green mix, pink split, hot contrast, and sea & sky.


----------



## stv578 (Jul 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_what is your final list for all your mes stv? 

Im afraid of seeing more looks with like odd couple, two to glow, b/c i'm afraid ill crack. hmmmmmm_

 
Not too bad so far!

Play on Plums
Fresh Green Mix
Odd Couple 
Two to Glow

Still contemplating Hot Contrast and Pink Split.  This is so not good for my wallet!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 14, 2008)

I have a feeling that I am never going to use hot contrast just like I never use mi'lady.  I totally do not wear red eye shadow.  Not that I wouldn't but I just don't get a chance very often.  I mainly got hot contrast just because it is sooooo different and pretty to look at!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_ 
Oh, and Elegant-One, not sure if I did mention this before, but looooove Warm Soul MB!  Funny, this wasn't on my first, second or third list!  It was the last one I got, but I've worn in two days in a row now!  

I'm up for a while, so I'll be checking back later!_

 
YAY! I'll bet you're bootiful in it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Darn...my battery is goin


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_
Im afraid of seeing more looks with like odd couple, two to glow, b/c i'm afraid ill crack. hmmmmmm_

 








 and what is a 'final list'


----------



## stv578 (Jul 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I have a feeling that I am never going to use hot contrast just like I never use mi'lady. I totally do not wear red eye shadow. Not that I wouldn't but I just don't get a chance very often. I mainly got hot contrast just because it is sooooo different and pretty to look at!_

 
The one I got was kinda half red, half silver and had a big pink vein in it.  I'm hoping it'll go on kinda pinky taupe like I saw on the MA. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_YAY! I'll bet you're bootiful in it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
Not quite beautiful, but better, lol!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_








 and what is a 'final list' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
Seriously!  What is this concept Gigglegirl speaks of?!  My final list was about 6 items ago!  Soooo bad, it's gooood!


----------



## nunu (Jul 14, 2008)

i want all of electroflash and sonic chic!!!! Don't know when it's going to be released here, we still didn't get cool heat


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Was it you that stated earlier that resistance is futile?! Two to Glow and Play on Plums will definitely be great fall colours in particular, but can be worn now too!_

 
Yup, that was me!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But my purchase wasn't entirely a self-fulfilling prophecy...I'm likely skipping most of CoC (with the exception of a couple lippes and blushes), so I figure these will replace the quads for me (I wasn't particularly thrilled with them...just maybe a shadow or two here and there).

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_Im afraid of seeing more looks with like odd couple, two to glow, b/c i'm afraid ill crack. hmmmmmm_

 
hehehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 see above!!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_i want all of electroflash and sonic chic!!!! Don't know when it's going to be released here, we still didn't get cool heat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Still no cool heat!?!  Well at least you get to hear all of the reviews before you get it.  Any clue when it might get to you?


----------



## nunu (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Still no cool heat!?! Well at least you get to hear all of the reviews before you get it. Any clue when it might get to you?_

 
I asked the MA what is coming out after Neo Sci Fi and she told me a skin care collection i was like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, now i think maybe she meant future eart (volcanic ash exfoliator). 

I have my list ready for cool heat but not sonic chic or electroflash because i'd like to swatch them first! She also told me that we don't always get all the collections that are released in the USA/UK, so that kind of worried me hehehe.


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 15, 2008)

Well hopefully you will get it soon!  The one nice thing is that the collections are a bit more spread out so you aren't bombarded with so many collections at once.


----------



## nunu (Jul 15, 2008)

^ that's true! By the way i love your avator, is that your cat??


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks girls!!! Your thoughts mean a lot to me and my fish!

I went to the LFS today & we figured out the problem! my nitrate levels are SKY HIGH! It irritates me though, because I test everyday and my test kit says everything is normal. OBVIOUSLY NOT! I saw the color strip and the test tube and there wasn't a color on color strip that matched the test tube! So we obviously have a faulty test kit, & the guy gave me another one.
I was dealing with the owners son, the ONLY person I will talk to there now. He even looked at me and asked if I was neglecting my tank! I just wanted to cry when he said that. I realized that I needed to bight the bullet and pay the $$$ to get a protein skimmer, which he told my hubby to do a couple weeks ago. (that's our fault there!) The guy did knock of $20. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So we are setting the protein skimmer up now & then do a 10% water change every few days. We also going put garlic & vitamin c in the food to bring up their immune system.

(sorry if this all reads like gibberish!)


----------



## jenntoz (Jul 15, 2008)

I missed a day & a half of posts & its so hard to catch up & I need to get to sleep but I have to say 2 things...

Allison!!!  I'm sorry about your fishies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope your tank problems get all cleared up soon!!! It sounds like things will be on their way to better now that you know what's wrong.  xoxoxoxo

And Happy Birthday Audrey! I hope it was wonderful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, 1 more thing happy 100 pages bimbos


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_By the way i love your avator, is that your cat??_

 
Thanks! Yep that is my boy Coach! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Thanks girls!!! Your thoughts mean a lot to me and my fish!

I went to the LFS today & we figured out the problem! my nitrate levels are SKY HIGH! It irritates me though, because I test everyday and my test kit says everything is normal. OBVIOUSLY NOT! I saw the color strip and the test tube and there wasn't a color on color strip that matched the test tube! So we obviously have a faulty test kit, & the guy gave me another one.
I was dealing with the owners son, the ONLY person I will talk to there now. He even looked at me and asked if I was neglecting my tank! I just wanted to cry when he said that. I realized that I needed to bight the bullet and pay the $$$ to get a protein skimmer, which he told my hubby to do a couple weeks ago. (that's our fault there!) The guy did knock of $20. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So we are setting the protein skimmer up now & then do a 10% water change every few days. We also going put garlic & vitamin c in the food to bring up their immune system.

(sorry if this all reads like gibberish!)_

 
Well hopefully this will make the clown fish and your puffers environment a lot better! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Glad to hear that the problem might be solved.  BTW how are your headaches doing?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_I missed a day & a half of posts & its so hard to catch up & I need to get to sleep but I have to say 2 things...

Allison!!!  I'm sorry about your fishies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope your tank problems get all cleared up soon!!! It sounds like things will be on their way to better now that you know what's wrong.  xoxoxoxo

And Happy Birthday Audrey! I hope it was wonderful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, 1 more thing happy 100 pages bimbos
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Welcome back!  BWT Jenn I love that you are a "swatch bimbo"!  That totally made me laugh!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_








 and what is a 'final list' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
Well I had a list for Neo Sci-Fi and I didn't get half the stuff that was on my list...so final lists are truly not always final. Same with Cool Heat. Seriously, I make in a good month what many of you make in a week so I can't go as crazy.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks Katie! We put the new protein skimmer in &......the sump is waaayyy to big! It looks awful! So I have to take it back and spend an extra 40 bucks on the nicer looking one! AHHH I have to cut down on my MAC spending!

I had a really bad Migraine when I was at my dads over the weekend, it also came along with a small fever. It just sucks the my preventative meds wont kick in right away!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 15, 2008)

Well at least you are on your way to feeling better and so are the fishies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The things we do for our pets!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Thanks Katie! We put the new protein skimmer in &......the sump is waaayyy to big! It looks awful! So I have to take it back and spend an extra 40 bucks on the nicer looking one! AHHH I have to cut down on my MAC spending!

I had a really bad Migraine when I was at my dads over the weekend, it also came along with a small fever. It just sucks the my preventative meds wont kick in right away! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Once they do, though, they should hopefully make life muuuuch better. My life has improved drastically since I FINALLY found a preventative med to keep my asthma in check (symbicort, which is usually only gone to when none of the other preventative asthma meds work, at least around here that's how she goes, because symbicort is stupidly expensive). I really hope the meds do the trick for you!

Aaaaand I'm so happy things are looking up for your fishes. Hurray!!! Sure, it's expensive, but isn't it totally worth it to save your  babies?


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 15, 2008)

I wonder if Halifax's FS will have a CoC event...  I know that they had one for Smoke Signals (I actually just found my old invite today!) and the drinks and snacks at that were super yummy (also, blue storm was my lover). If I don't get anything for CoC, I'm going to have to ask at the store if they are having anything, because god damn it, I WANT TO GO. I haven't gotten ANY mail from MAC since Smoke Signals (cryyyyyyy!!!!). 

I went out for Martini Monday at a local place (the Fireside) with a couple of the girls tonight. WELL! The waitress was AWFUL. She was _so bad_ that when I was paying with my debit card, I added a one cent tip. My friend left pennies and a note. Also? Whomever was bartending should be fired. I am a waitress and a certified bartender, and hot damn were those drinks AWFUL. I swear that the classic martini one of the girls ordered had to be 1/3 vermouth - EW. I tried a sip and about choked. When it comes to martinis, I have to say I'm in the Winston Churchill style camp: give a firm nod in the general direction of France and add your gin. I stuck to designer martinis, and they were all terrible. They magically kept having less and less in them when we'd get a fresh round (we were waiting for someone, which is why we stuck it out so long), and the waitress tried to tell us it was because some have more juice in them. Uh, darlin', clearly you don't know how martinis work. And THEY PUT ICE IN THEM AND LEFT IT THERE!? Seriously, I am _not_ going back. If the girls want a cheap martini night, I'll tend bar. 'Cause... ugh.

Ahem. Anyhow... At least my makeup rocked! I reeeaaaalllly wish I knew where my camera was, because it turned out beautifully.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Yep that is my boy Coach! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I just want to hug him and snuggle him.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 15, 2008)

Did anyone see the swatches of Major Minor lipglass in the swatch thread???

 Its to DIE for!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 15, 2008)

One of my teachers in high school went to bartending college one summer...heh. I'm lucky that I don't drink alcohol, I would just ask for an Italian soda-raspberry and coconut Torani, club soda, and half-and-half.


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Ahem. Anyhow... At least my makeup rocked! I reeeaaaalllly wish I knew where my camera was, because it turned out beautifully._

 
Find that camera!  We need to see an FOTD! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I hate badly mixed drinks.  Mmmm...a martini sounds pretty good right about now!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I just want to hug him and snuggle him._

 
Awww....me too!  He is a good companion!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Did anyone see the swatches of Major Minor lipglass in the swatch thread???  Its to DIE for! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It does look gorgeous but I am trying to resist!!!


----------



## trammie (Jul 15, 2008)

Ahh Colour Forums is out already? I thought it didnt come out til Friday! =( Boo I hope they still have stuff left.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 15, 2008)

i know rebecca, stv had suggested checking it out and I'm so tempted!!!

but I'm trying to avoid the counter as I'm afraid I'm going to come home with the rest of the mes!!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_i know rebecca, stv had suggested checking it out and I'm so tempted!!!

but I'm trying to avoid the counter as I'm afraid I'm going to come home with the rest of the mes!!_

 
Order online so they aren't physically in front of you, taunting you?

Also, I ordered Sea and Sky from someone on here! Hurray! I love not paying Canadian retail. Ahahaha...


----------



## kobri (Jul 15, 2008)

I hear ya on the Canadian prices! I think for Overrich and CoC I am goin to order from the US site, shipping is only 7.50 to Canada which is like the price difference for 2 piggies.


----------



## KikiB (Jul 15, 2008)

For Overrich I really only want one, maybe two pigments. It's to the point where I'm cutting down because if I want to be spending the craploads I will on Manish Arora, something's got to give. Mega-Rich is all I want from that. MA is all I will be buying from online. Part of the reason though why I won't go to the Vancouver PRO store is the prices. Figure I could just try and wait til next year (I hope to go to Vegas) and get some stuff I want there.


----------



## stv578 (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Did anyone see the swatches of Major Minor lipglass in the swatch thread???

Its to DIE for! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I picked this up yesterday with some empties (a time will come when I'll run out of the empties!), and I LOVE it... it looked gorgeous all on its own and over Mellow Mood.  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_I hear ya on the Canadian prices! I think for Overrich and CoC I am goin to order from the US site, shipping is only 7.50 to Canada which is like the price difference for 2 piggies._

 
I had no clue they ship to us!  Good to know, thanks!

Clslvr6spd, hope your fishies get better now.  Boy am I learning a lot from you!


----------



## stv578 (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_i know rebecca, stv had suggested checking it out and I'm so tempted!!!

but I'm trying to avoid the counter as I'm afraid I'm going to come home with the rest of the mes!!_

 
Overall, it actually didn't appeal to me _that_ much, though I did wear Inner Hue lipstick today and really, really like it.  I've also played with my warm eyes palette, which is really pretty.  But the other day I did a look using the green shade and it was just too neutral for the middle of summer, so I wiped it off and put on Fresh Green Mix!  

I think I'm starting to dislike pigments, not because they're not gorgeous, but I'm just finding that when I'm pressed for time, I don't bother with them.  And pressed for time is going to be the story of my life soon.


----------



## KikiB (Jul 15, 2008)

^I actually find pigments fast for me since I usually use them in the crease or as accents...and speaking of green looks, I did one today-Chartru as a base, then Mood Ring on lid, my mix of Aire-de-Blu, Teal, and a smidge of Jardin Aires in the crease and outer portion of lid, Lark About above crease, and Mutiny in crease again.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Overall, it actually didn't appeal to me that much, though I did wear Inner Hue lipstick today and really, really like it. I've also played with my warm eyes palette, which is really pretty. But the other day I did a look using the green shade and it was just too neutral for the middle of summer, so I wiped it off and put on Fresh Green Mix! 

I think I'm starting to dislike pigments, not because they're not gorgeous, but I'm just finding that when I'm pressed for time, I don't bother with them. And pressed for time is going to be the story of my life soon._

 
I want inner hue so bad. I am having someone cp it for me, but it doesnt come out until friday. grrrrr. Ummm do u guys think the colour forms lpsticks will still be there at the end of the month (when starflash comes out?)

I have a box of pigment samples, samples frm Fyrinnae, and pigments i've gotten at the IBS in NY...I havent touched them in months. I'm telling you guys, I never have time for eye makeup. For someone who's so into makeup, I barely even wear it


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 15, 2008)

Well...the Bob and Larry died!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They were covered in ich this morning, but moving around when I left for school. But I guess when my hubby got up to go to work they were at the bottom of the tank being lifeless!! AGH, this is fucked up! Scooter is doing good (THANK GOD!) I would loose it right now if he died, he only has a few parasites on his fins none on his body & that damn goby hasn't been touched! I just feel awful, those were his fish!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 15, 2008)

Aww...sorry to hear about that! Let's hope that Scooter continues to do well.


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Well...the Bob and Larry died!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They were covered in ich this morning, but moving around when I left for school. But I guess when my hubby got up to go to work they were at the bottom of the tank being lifeless!! AGH, this is fucked up! Scooter is doing good (THANK GOD!) I would loose it right now if he died, he only has a few parasites on his fins none on his body & that damn goby hasn't been touched! I just feel awful, those were his fish!_

 
No!!!  Bob and Larry are gone?  Allison I am so sorry!  Can you put scooter in a smaller tank while you figure out what is going on with the big one.  Those poor fish.  The people that you bought them from need to do something to make up for this.  I really hope Scooter will be ok.  I am sending really good thoughts his way to so he can make it through this!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 15, 2008)

*tries to distract the parasites with pretty makeup so they will leave Scooter alone* Poor Bob and Larry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I, for one, love my pigments. I used all pigments to do my eyes last night (your ladyship, dark soul, silver fog, violet, lovely lily). I want mooooore colours. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I should deeeefinitely order from the US for Cult of Cherry. It will save me a small fortune!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 15, 2008)

I haven't gotten a cult of cherry invite yet!  I am hoping that one comes in the mail today.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My poor mailman must think I stalk him!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 15, 2008)

So here is a pic of the new puppy.  His name is Ole (O-lee).  My mom is 100% Norwegian so she named him after her grandfather.  He is a cutie!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 15, 2008)

^^Holy crap, Ole is adorable!!

Allison, I'm so sorry about Bob and Larry...this just isn't your week, is it?  I hope Scooter continues to do well, though.


----------



## nunu (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Well...the Bob and Larry died!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They were covered in ich this morning, but moving around when I left for school. But I guess when my hubby got up to go to work they were at the bottom of the tank being lifeless!! AGH, this is fucked up! Scooter is doing good (THANK GOD!) I would loose it right now if he died, he only has a few parasites on his fins none on his body & that damn goby hasn't been touched! I just feel awful, those were his fish!_

 
I am so sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





coachkitten: Ole is soo cute!!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 15, 2008)

Puppies are so cute...


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 15, 2008)

Soo, I'm bored and on a dinner-study break.  What is everyone having tonight?  I made pot roast (in the slow cooker) with petite red potatoes and petite carrots.  I also made gravy with the juices, although, I'm still trying to get a hang of the gravy-thing.  It's not too lumpy, at least, so I'm getting better.  I really like making pot roast because there's not really much to actively make.  DH doesn't really like it when I make pot roast, though because when it's done it's still pink in the middle.  Hello - it's pot roast!!  It's supposed to be a little pink!  I make sure that it's cooked to 160 internal temp (and our slow cooker is nice because it has a temp. probe).

Lol, can you tell I'm bored?


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 15, 2008)

Now, see, if I'm going to eat cow I like the center bloody. Nom nom nom... Or, spiced to all hell. Bring on the Ethiopian food! Ye gods I miss yesiga wat and kitfo. Oohhh, kitfo... *drools* Especially raw... 

Ahem. I'm good.

Ole is adorable!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 15, 2008)

I just had european wieners in bread. not hungry for a full dinner.

but yours sounds awesome Karin!

And my goodness Ole is so cute! I love puppies! well dogs too!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love mes!! today was love connection again! i love mes, i want them freaking ALL!!! 

umm kobri, you have me greatly intrigued! What number do you call to get stuff shipped to you from the states??! sounds like a great price for shipping!!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Now, see, if I'm going to eat cow I like the center bloody. Nom nom nom... Or, spiced to all hell. Bring on the Ethiopian food! Ye gods I miss yesiga wat and kitfo. Oohhh, kitfo... *drools* Especially raw... 

Ahem. I'm good.

Ole is adorable!_

 
I much prefer my red meat cooked...some pink in the middle is fine for steak and roasts, but burgers have to be well done.  I also really like buffalo meat, but that's harder to find.  It really does taste just like beef, and it's much healthier (like chicken in that aspect).


----------



## Zantedge (Jul 15, 2008)

OMG I want to squish Ole, he's so adorable! And that cat too! Eeeee!


----------



## stv578 (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Well...the Bob and Larry died!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Awww, I'm sorry about your fishies.  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_So here is a pic of the new puppy. His name is Ole (O-lee). My mom is 100% Norwegian so she named him after her grandfather. He is a cutie!
_

 
He is so incredibly cute!  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Soo, I'm bored and on a dinner-study break. What is everyone having tonight? I made pot roast (in the slow cooker) with petite red potatoes and petite carrots. I also made gravy with the juices, although, I'm still trying to get a hang of the gravy-thing. It's not too lumpy, at least, so I'm getting better. I really like making pot roast because there's not really much to actively make. DH doesn't really like it when I make pot roast, though because when it's done it's still pink in the middle. Hello - it's pot roast!! It's supposed to be a little pink! I make sure that it's cooked to 160 internal temp (and our slow cooker is nice because it has a temp. probe).

Lol, can you tell I'm bored?_

 
It's gotta have some pink in it!  We had falafels and some Middle Eastern sides for dinner tonight.  Didn't feel like cooking and we have the best Mid Eastern restaurant right down the street!  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Now, see, if I'm going to eat cow I like the center bloody._

 
I'm with you on that one!  Don't eat red meat often, but when I do....

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_I

I love mes!! today was love connection again! i love mes, i want them freaking ALL!!! _

 
I think you and I need to join a support group! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I've decided to pick up Hot Contrast tomorrow and I'm hoping I don't cave and get any more!!!


Ladies, I will officially be employed again starting next Monday!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That means I'll be on someone's *payroll*!  Though I'll be on vacation technically, lol!
I'm still sad about it, but we are really in need of that second income and DD is doing quite well in pre-school so far (crosses fingers)!  

Off to get groceries!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 15, 2008)

I have no idea what I'll do for dinner. Maybe fry some zucchini in olive oil and then drizzle it with Kikkoman Teriyaki. That and a Gardenburger and some parmesan-garlic fries.


----------



## Zantedge (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I much prefer my red meat cooked...some pink in the middle is fine for steak and roasts, but burgers have to be well done.  I also really like buffalo meat, but that's harder to find.  It really does taste just like beef, and it's much healthier (like chicken in that aspect)._

 
I like it well done, absolutely no pink. I won't eat it if it's pink, even steak (which I am totally craving now). I'm really picky about food.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 15, 2008)

For the longest time, I really only ate meat socially and couldn't be bothered to seek it on my own. Once I started working at the Ethiopia restaurant, though, that went right out the door... But it was so spicy and delicious! I miss it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How does everyone else feel about spicy food? I liked more hot spices to my food than the Africans I worked for... which was kind of funny. I frigging love it.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 15, 2008)

I love certain hot spices. Not a fan of the smokey curry type taste. But a spicy fire taste--I'm all for it.

Right now I'm obsessed (i think b/c its summer) is pico de gallo. I love making it and putting it with a lot. On pizzas, burgers, salads. Yummy!

goodness I'm trying to think of what the spicy meal I had a few weeks ago, it was actually hard for  me to eat.....dang it I can't recall!!

but now thinking of food has me terribly craving sushi......*shakes fist* lol

have fun shopping stv! I totally agree, we need an mes support group. I love them! But I'm thinking I will put off buying any more til I find out if I'm going to school for one class in fall--work looks like not very likely, but I'm hopeful!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_ with petite red potatoes 
_

 
Red Potatoes...yummy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like green snow peas too with garlic & onions

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Now, see, if I'm going to eat cow I like the center bloody. Nom nom nom... Or, spiced to all hell. Bring on the Ethiopian food! Ye gods I miss yesiga wat and kitfo. Oohhh, kitfo... *drools* Especially raw... 

Ahem. I'm good._

 





 Sanayhs...you should really come out of your shell....seriously you crack me up


----------



## KikiB (Jul 15, 2008)

I can't deal with spicy well at all, I have to get extra-mild when I get Thai food and at Chipotle, the mild salsa is sometimes too spicy for me.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 15, 2008)

Ladies, I am needing some good vibes once more. I went and got a virus which has left me dizzy, light headed, and throwing up.

::whimpers::


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_So here is a pic of the new puppy.  His name is Ole (O-lee).  My mom is 100% Norwegian so she named him after her grandfather.  He is a cutie!_

 
Oh my gosh...he is so adorable. I want to hug him. Your kitty is so cute too.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_
I love mes!! today was love connection again! i love mes, i want them freaking ALL!!! _

 
Sooo funny...i have never seen you so crazy about anything like you are these...go for it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_
 I think you and I need to join a support group! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I've decided to pick up Hot Contrast tomorrow and I'm hoping I don't cave and get any more!!!
_

 





You won't get it here. You have to get Hot Contrast, 'cause its HOT! I love it.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Ladies, I am needing some good vibes once more. I went and got a virus which has left me dizzy, light headed, and throwing up.

::whimpers::_

 
Oh Adina, thats awful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  get better quick!!!

I was thinking of you just a little while ago when I was putting the Hydramax on my face...it smelled soooo good. The best cream _ever_ made!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 15, 2008)

aww adina, sending good vibes. Get better soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bimbo magic your way!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_I just had european wieners in bread. not hungry for a full dinner._

 
This has nothin to do with wieners 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We watched 'Just Friends' 2 nights ago, equally as funny as his other flicks. I thought of you - wondered if you saw that one too.

Off to watch a horror flick tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love scarry movies big time


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 15, 2008)

yes, I do like a few of Ryan Reynold's movies! I remember YEARS ago when he was on that sitcom Two Guys A girl and a pizza place. But I don't really remember its content.

I definitely think his latest stuff has been good. And seriously I love him being a dad in Definitely, Maybe. *le sigh*


----------



## KikiB (Jul 15, 2008)

^I hate scary movies, I could barely survive Cloverfield (which was so craptastic). I want to go see Dark Knight but I probably won't be able to. Boo...


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_yes, I do like a few of Ryan Reynold's movies! I remember YEARS ago when he was on that sitcom Two Guys A girl and a pizza place. But I don't really remember its content.

I definitely think his latest stuff has been good. And seriously I love him being a dad in Definitely, Maybe. *le sigh*_

 
I have the entire Two Guys and A Girl series downloaded. <3


----------



## kobri (Jul 15, 2008)

Man I went to work and missed like 2 whole pages of stuff!

Sorry to hear about your fishies, good thought directed your way for poor little Scooter

Ole is soooo cute, I just love puppies

I haven't ordered from the US web site before but on it it says that the ship to Canada for 7.50 which seems wierd to me cause why wouldn't everyone order there is they have a big purchase and save the price diff, so I am going to check it out and try ordering for Overrich/CoC. Now it may be that when you get to the end they charge the Canadian price so I'll let you know. It would be so great if they didn't though


----------



## Zantedge (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm having troubles even viewing the US MAC site. But I know you can't order from it, it switches you to the Canadian one.


----------



## stv578 (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Ladies, I am needing some good vibes once more. I went and got a virus which has left me dizzy, light headed, and throwing up.

::whimpers::_

 
Oh noes.  That sounds like a rather nasty virus.  Hope you get better quick.  Feeling dizzy sucks, believe me... I know!  Got vertigo for the first time last summer and felt like poo.  Once your stomach settles, try gatorade, even diluted.  I find it just helps me flush things out quicker.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_I haven't ordered from the US web site before but on it it says that the ship to Canada for 7.50 which seems wierd to me cause why wouldn't everyone order there is they have a big purchase and save the price diff, so I am going to check it out and try ordering for Overrich/CoC. Now it may be that when you get to the end they charge the Canadian price so I'll let you know. It would be so great if they didn't though_

 
This is what I was thinking.  If they let us order in US funds, then why would anyone order from the Cdn site? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Maybe I'll go on and order something without actually ordering it, if ya know what I mean!  It should indicate before confirming the order whether we'll be charged Cdn or US funds.  (And this really isn't an excuse to order more MES by 'accident' hehe!).

Oh, and as for spicy... I like spices, just not really hot ones!  I'm super sensitive to really hot stuff.  DH on the other hand loves super hot spicy food.


----------



## stv578 (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zantedge* 

 
_I'm having troubles even viewing the US MAC site. But I know you can't order from it, it switches you to the Canadian one._

 
Ah! Well thanks for letting us know!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 15, 2008)

I kinda had a feeling that it wouldn't let you all order...sadly. Figure if you're buying that much...


----------



## kobri (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zantedge* 

 
_I'm having troubles even viewing the US MAC site. But I know you can't order from it, it switches you to the Canadian one._

 
Yeah I called the 1800 number and it puts you through to Markham so figured *sigh, curse* I knew I shouldn't have gotten my hopes up. Maybe I'll have to organize a US shopping weekend to coincide with the releases


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks girls. Scooter seems to be doing well. I got a UV sterilizer, which kills bad bacteria and parasites. So, hopefully it will work! I will let you guys know!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 16, 2008)

When in doubt, sterilize...that's my MO. Hope that Scooter continues to hang in there.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 16, 2008)

Ugh. We might have to play the who-wants-to-save-a-fellow-bimbo-a-gazillion-dollars game! 

...'cause Cult of Cherry is going to rape my wallet. I want it all.


----------



## KikiB (Jul 16, 2008)

Well you also want Manish Arora-I would say save your money for MA because Cult of Cherry will probably not sell out TOO quickly.


----------



## KikiB (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh and as I was cooking dinner? I nearly burnt the kitchen down. Something got into the burner and well, it was not good. Flames, woo! Luckily my mom was right there to put a lid over it and then some salt. Yay for having WAY too much kosher salt. We must have 5 boxes. Why? I dunno.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Well...the Bob and Larry died!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They were covered in ich this morning, but moving around when I left for school. But I guess when my hubby got up to go to work they were at the bottom of the tank being lifeless!! AGH, this is fucked up! Scooter is doing good (THANK GOD!) I would loose it right now if he died, he only has a few parasites on his fins none on his body & that damn goby hasn't been touched! I just feel awful, those were his fish!_

 
Awww I am so sorry! grrrr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Hang in there Scooty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_So here is a pic of the new puppy. His name is Ole (O-lee). My mom is 100% Norwegian so she named him after her grandfather. He is a cutie!




_

 
That puppy can do NO wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_ 
Ladies, I will officially be employed again starting next Monday!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That means I'll be on someone's *payroll*! Though I'll be on vacation technically, lol!
I'm still sad about it, but we are really in need of that second income and DD is doing quite well in pre-school so far (crosses fingers)! 

Off to get groceries!_

 
You GO girrrrrrl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zantedge* 

 
_I like it well done, absolutely no pink. I won't eat it if it's pink, even steak (which I am totally craving now). I'm really picky about food._

 
I dont like pink either...pot roast is fine cuz its supposed to be. But in a burger? NO. Well done. Burn it! I looooooooooove meat. Yummmmmmy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_ 
How does everyone else feel about spicy food?_

 
Not too much...I like a bit of spice but it has to be mildly spicy...i want to still enjoy it. I used to make those boxes of Zatarains Red/Black Beans and Rice, and I'd spice it up with chili powder and other spices....thats DELICIOUS. You guys need to buy some, if you havent already lol

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Ladies, I am needing some good vibes once more. I went and got a virus which has left me dizzy, light headed, and throwing up.

::whimpers::_

 
You are just a mess girl. I wondered where you were. I'm sowwy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope you feel better my love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (he does too)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_^I hate scary movies, I could barely survive Cloverfield (which was so craptastic). I want to go see Dark Knight but I probably won't be able to. Boo..._

 
For some reason I want to see the Dark Knight sooooo bad. i dont even like
movies like that. but I cant wait to see it


----------



## KikiB (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm that way too in that I am severely picky as far as movies go but I'm wanting to go the Dark Knight, preferrably at midnight, because of the whole Heath Ledger factor.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Oh and as I was cooking dinner? I nearly burnt the kitchen down. Something got into the burner and well, it was not good. Flames, woo! Luckily my mom was right there to put a lid over it and then some salt. Yay for having WAY too much kosher salt. We must have 5 boxes. Why? I dunno._

 
So do we? LoL big boxes of it? Weiiiiiiird


----------



## KikiB (Jul 16, 2008)

My mom keeps buying a TON of basic food stuff but it's all mainly soups for her and my dad and then crap for my brother. Although I got carried away at the grocery store and now I feel I'm going to burst. Boo. My addiction right now is pasta-namely ravioli and lasagna. Fred Meyer has a HUGE vegetable lasagna that is usually on sale for $5-6 and when it is hot...absolutely heavenly.


----------



## stv578 (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_Yeah I called the 1800 number and it puts you through to Markham so figured *sigh, curse* I knew I shouldn't have gotten my hopes up. Maybe I'll have to organize a US shopping weekend to coincide with the releases_

 
I'm picturing a car full of colourfully made-up women, and the look on the border official's face when he asks what our reason for the visit is, and we're all like "to visit the MAC store"!.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Thanks girls. Scooter seems to be doing well. I got a UV sterilizer, which kills bad bacteria and parasites. So, hopefully it will work! I will let you guys know!



_

 
Oh, I hope he makes it and once you get things settled, you can pick up a new fishie.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_For some reason I want to see the Dark Knight sooooo bad. i dont even like
movies like that. but I cant wait to see it_

 
I am having mixed feeling about whether I want to see this, because of Heath Ledger.  Now I'm not one of those people that ever gets sad about celebrities passing away, but that one for some reason made me kinda emotional.  

Alright everyone... I've given up hope that I won't be getting anymore MES.  I just thought, screw it!  This'll be my last big haul for the rest of the year.  I'll be off shortly to pick up Hot Contrast and Pink Split!!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Ladies, I am needing some good vibes once more. I went and got a virus which has left me dizzy, light headed, and throwing up.

::whimpers::_

 
Aww, sweetie, feel better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's too bad your bf isn't close by so that he can bring you chicken soup and take care of you.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_I'm picturing a car full of colourfully made-up women, and the look on the border official's face when he asks what our reason for the visit is, and we're all like "to visit the MAC store"!_

 
Lol...I would totally be that person!! I make sure where ever I travel, I know where the MAC and CCOs are (and all the other good places)!!

 Quote:

  I am having mixed feeling about whether I want to see this, because of Heath Ledger. Now I'm not one of those people that ever gets sad about celebrities passing away, but that one for some reason made me kinda emotional.  
 
I want to see Dark Knight. In the previews, he just looks like he gives a phenomenal performance. I guess that makes it all the much more sad. I've heard that he's almost be guaranteed the Oscar for this performance.

 Quote:

  Alright everyone... I've given up hope that I won't be getting anymore MES. I just thought, screw it! This'll be my last big haul for the rest of the year. I'll be off shortly to pick up Hot Contrast and Pink Split!!!  
 
Mwahahaha...see resisitance _is_ futile!!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 16, 2008)

Purrtykitty - just got my Love Connection. The color side looked so much different than I thought it would, more violet but its very pretty. I totally love the neutral side & it def. has more fallout than the others.

Pink Split is so pretty on! Mine had a lot of grey on the melange side.

What did you think of Fast Thrill?


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 16, 2008)

Ooh, I would've loved a more violet Love Connection!  My new Pink Split has a lot more grey and plum veining and I can't wait to try it!  I haven't used Fast Thrill yet (I know...what is wrong with me?!), but it is really pretty and fortunately, I don't have anything like it!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 16, 2008)

Hahaha a car full of colourfully-made up women would be so good...for me it's usually my mom who only does blah neutrals and my brother who not only does not know the meaning of the word shower but uses Axe body spray quite, ahem, liberally.


----------



## stv578 (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_ 
I want to see Dark Knight. In the previews, he just looks like he gives a phenomenal performance. I guess that makes it all the much more sad. I've heard that he's almost be guaranteed the Oscar for this performance.

Mwahahaha...see resisitance is futile!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ugh, as nice as it'll be if he got the Oscar, it'd also be so so sad at the same time.  What a waste of talent and what seemed to be a decent individual for something that shouldn't have happened.

Yep, resistance is friggin' futile, lol!  


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Hahaha a car full of colourfully-made up women would be so good...for me it's usually my mom who only does blah neutrals and my brother who not only does not know the meaning of the word shower but uses Axe body spray quite, ahem, liberally._

 
Oh no!  Not the Axe spray!

Is it Axe that had the commercials with the Boom Chicka Wow wow, or whatever it was?!  That was great!


----------



## stv578 (Jul 16, 2008)

Alright, so you may all have guess from my previous post, I did end up getting a couple more MES's!!!  And I also exchanged my Two to Glow because the one I got did NOT have alot of pink under the first layer as the MA suggested it should.

Soooo... I went to a mall where I know that the pickin's would still be really good as they have a counter and a F/S store!!!

I got Hot Contrast and I picked one with a good amount of red and pink veining in it, love!  I got Pink Split, even though I'm still not too crazy about the texture of this and picked one with a good grey side and I found a Two to Glow with a really good amount of pink on the melange side!  It was tough work I tell ya, having to pick and choose and all!  The MA at the counter was confused at first at my request to see several of each shade, as she said no one had ever asked that before.

So now I think I am officially done with MAC for the rest of the year, with the exception of stuff I can get through B2M and the Spiced Chocolate quad that DH will be getting for me!  I really _have_ to be done, because the last two weeks was rather shameful, even by my own standards (and yet no buyer's remorse whatsoever!).


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 16, 2008)

^^^stv578...somehow, that whole post just made me smile the whole time I read it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're too cute!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Well you also want Manish Arora-I would say save your money for MA because Cult of Cherry will probably not sell out TOO quickly._

 
It's true... but I have a bit of sneaky plan in mind for Cult of Cherry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I intend to buy a crapload of empties on here at a good price and B2M for _all_ the lippies except for Russian Red (which I have) and the brown mattene because, well, ew brown lips. And yet... Ahahaha. Since I'll be buying such a ridiculous number of empties, I managed to get the asking price down considerably. *wins* 'cause, seriously, who the hell buys 85 empties at a time!? (I want a few extras). ONLY A CRAZY PERSON. 






Then I just have to worry about buying the blushes, quads, and maybe that purple nail polish... ahahaha. 

Whichever MA happens to catch me that day is going to _love_ me. I'm considering using some empties to pick up Russian Red lipglass, too, plus I want one of the overrich pigments (the name escapes me right now... it's the orangey one that is actually limited). 

I skipped Electroflash and Sonic Chic (with the exception of Sea and Sky bought here on Specktra) knowing that I want to clean out Cult of Cherry and Manish Arora. Plus, Arora isn't until October. Tons of time! I'm skipping a lot of upcoming stuff for this, because nothing can squash my love for these two (wildly different!) collections.

My only other major expense that I'm HOPING to incur is an ELTON JOHN CONCERT TICKET. HE IS FREAKING COMING TO HALIFAX. ELTON FREAKING JOHN. Here's hoping I can get a ticket fast enough.

Oooh, peanut butter granola bar!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 16, 2008)

Um... What does one do when money shows up in their bank account out of nowhere? I mean, there's a transaction showing a credit, but I don't know where that came from. It's not an even amount, either. I just... 

Huh?


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Um... What does one do when money shows up in their bank account out of nowhere? I mean, there's a transaction showing a credit, but I don't know where that came from. It's not an even amount, either. I just... 

Huh?_

 
Take it as a sign that the MAC Gods are giving you a bonus for Cult of Cherry!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Take it as a sign that the MAC Gods are giving you a bonus for Cult of Cherry! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think I would cry from sheer shock. I know I was dumbfounded when I saw it in there today.

I'm just going to let it sit and see if the bank takes it back, I suppose. See if they put my balance back to its original fourteen cents. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Can you tell I'm living rich? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 16, 2008)

LOL, I did the same thing today at Nordies with my MA with Hot Contrast. They had a TON of them, but not a lot with red in them. I bought one with the most. I am going back to my dad's in San Jose and I will see what they have for Hot Contrast (plus, I will be able to use my Pro card) So look out for my sale thread. I did crack and pick up Nuance. My MA said that was her FAV color and she couldn't believe that I didn't get it. 
I did mention in the Colour Forms thread that I am not as excited as I was about the stuff that I got, Female RMH & Pop Circle l/s. I think I would rather have the money go towards Starflash. AGH, I just HATE returning things. 

BTW, Scooter is looking good. I am just waiting for the Ich that he has on him to fall off him so the UV sterilizer to do it's job. He seems soo bored without Bob & Larry, he was picking on one of our turbo snails that was on the side of the tank...all off a sudden you heard the smack, the damn snail hit the live rock when he fell off the glass. It was pretty funny though...When I was doing the testing this afternoon he started to bite my fake nails. Personally, I think he thinks they are a fish since they are purple multi-sparkle tips. He is crazy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But that's why I love him.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_
BTW, Scooter is looking good._

 
Hurray Scooter! *cheers him on*


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_I did mention in the Colour Forms thread that I am not as excited as I was about the stuff that I got, Female RMH & Pop Circle l/s. I think I would rather have the money go towards Starflash. AGH, I just HATE returning things. 

..all off a sudden you heard the smack, the damn snail hit the live rock when he fell off the glass. It was pretty funny though...When I was doing the testing this afternoon he started to bite my fake nails. Personally, I think he thinks they are a fish since they are purple multi-sparkle tips. He is crazy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But that's why I love him._

 
Thats so funny about the snail...& the nails! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I feel so bad about Bob & Larry..may they rip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was wondering if the sales of the colour Forms would be down because so many people (myself included) canceled a lot of their orders. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm only getting 1 brush set & b2m for the lippies & _maybe_ i'll get one RMH, maybe.


----------



## kobri (Jul 16, 2008)

why were people cancelling their orders?


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 16, 2008)

I think for a couple of reasons. A) they bought too much other product like the mineralize blushes & shadows,  B) they didn't like the RMH


----------



## stv578 (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_I think for a couple of reasons. A) they bought too much other product like the mineralize blushes & shadows, B) they didn't like the RMH_

 
Yep, agree.  It was a bit of overkill with 3 collections, and compared to the mineralized stuff, Colour Forms was quite disappointing.  I know that when I went to the EL warehouse sale last winter, there was tons of stuff left over from Novel Twist and quite a few pigments in general.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_^^^stv578...somehow, that whole post just made me smile the whole time I read it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're too cute!_


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 16, 2008)

I've been sceptical of the RMH all along, but I did have hopes that they'd be nice since some of the colours are quite pretty. I really can't pass judgment myself due to lack of access.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 16, 2008)

^^^I'm gonna get to check them out in person first thing tomorrow! Yippee
Its gonna be sooo nice to get out


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_^^^I'm gonna get to check them out in person first thing tomorrow! Yippee
Its gonna be sooo nice to get out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You'll have to provide your official bimbo review.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 16, 2008)

guys what do i keep getting myself into??!!!! egad. Going to go pick up some exams tonight to mark, and all of a sudden I'm finding out I have another one to mark saturday. Seriously, I didn't know this was all going to happen all at once. Ugh working full time all week then weekends (when I'm supposed to be doing this class. :S) oy vey, but at least yay I found out work WILL let me leave for a few hours a couple days a week to do that class so that I WILL GET THE exemption for the CMA entrance exam!!

so...if all goes well, next year I'll be on my way to being a CMA (Certified Management Accountant)

I was so shocked and pumped! but terribly nervous!!!

I feel like celebrating!!! *mac mac mac mac mac* lol


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_guys what do i keep getting myself into??!!!! egad. Going to go pick up some exams tonight to mark, and all of a sudden I'm finding out I have another one to mark saturday. Seriously, I didn't know this was all going to happen all at once. Ugh working full time all week then weekends (when I'm supposed to be doing this class. :S) oy vey, but at least yay I found out work WILL let me leave for a few hours a couple days a week to do that class so that I WILL GET THE exemption for the CMA entrance exam!!

so...if all goes well, next year I'll be on my way to being a CMA (Certified Management Accountant)

I was so shocked and pumped! but terribly nervous!!!

I feel like celebrating!!! *mac mac mac mac mac* lol_

 
HURRAY!

*throws MAC empties like confetti*

...watch your head!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 16, 2008)

Well I was not going to be getting any of the RMH but I did get my other items. Royal Flush and Gilded Green and then my Warm Lips. Yes I figured that they would end up at the CCO but I wanted Warm Lips as soon as I heard "Oh Garnet!" and the more I thought about it, the more I wanted it.

All I can say is this is going to be a very fun next little bit because I have some great looks planned. At least pick up one of the pigments now-get Royal Flush if they have it. It is GORGEOUS.


----------



## kobri (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_ At least pick up one of the pigments now-get Royal Flush if they have it. It is GORGEOUS._

 
Enabler!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 16, 2008)

Hah I know! I am a huge enabler at my work...but seriously. YOU NEED ROYAL FLUSH. If you buy one pigment this year, make this it (and if you've already bought some, this kicks the ass of everything in Overrich from what I saw).


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 16, 2008)

Allison I am glad to hear that Scooter is doing better! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am totally skipping Color Forms.  I will just wait to see what I can get at the CCO.  My local one still has the palettes from last year.


----------



## stv578 (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I've been sceptical of the RMH all along, but I did have hopes that they'd be nice since some of the colours are quite pretty. I really can't pass judgment myself due to lack of access._

 
How come?  Isn't there a Bay store near you that got Colour Forms in?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_guys what do i keep getting myself into??!!!! egad. Going to go pick up some exams tonight to mark, and all of a sudden I'm finding out I have another one to mark saturday. Seriously, I didn't know this was all going to happen all at once. Ugh working full time all week then weekends (when I'm supposed to be doing this class. :S) oy vey, but at least yay I found out work WILL let me leave for a few hours a couple days a week to do that class so that I WILL GET THE exemption for the CMA entrance exam!!

so...if all goes well, next year I'll be on my way to being a CMA (Certified Management Accountant)

I was so shocked and pumped! but terribly nervous!!!

I feel like celebrating!!! *mac mac mac mac mac* lol_

 
I'm so happy for you!  That is great!  Alright, then you have to get one more MES!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 16, 2008)

See, since all the pigments wind up at CCOs, I try to limit what I buy to the ones I cannot live without and pick up the rest at a bargain.  Sooo, that's why I only got Gilded Green and Circa Plum.  I'll wait for Royal Flush and Tea Time to arrive at CCOs so that I can test them, and then decide to purchase.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 17, 2008)

stv578 said:


> How come?  Isn't there a Bay store near you that got Colour Forms in?
> 
> As of right now, Nova Scotia has _one_ freestanding, and that's it. There will be a Bay counter opening soon, but it's not open yet.


----------



## KikiB (Jul 17, 2008)

I mean I could have waited, but I don't get to the CCO very often and I really wanted those ones that badly since they go with a lot of my summer looks and ironically, the paints I just bought. I will get the other two at the CCO if they arrive-and a backup of Jardin Aires.


----------



## stv578 (Jul 17, 2008)

Sanayhs said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *stv578*
> 
> ...


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi girls! I wanted to post first, and then go back and read the PAGES AND PAGES I have missed!  GO bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Need the bimbo dust more than ever - my husband is on the plane to Philadelphia as we speak for his job interview!  Hopefully all goes well, and we will know something tomorrow or Saturday.  We are both very optimistic.  We hate living in Florida, and it is insanely expensive to live here.  We want to move home so badly, and this could be our chance!  I am in need of a bit of advice, and have to vent a bit - hope you girls don't mind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ok, first a little background.  When we moved here, my entire family (husband and kids, parents, sisters and grandmother) all moved together.  We were a very close knit family, and my mom didn't want to move unless we all did it.  In the 4 years that we have lived here, everything has changed drastically and not for the better.  My grandmother has passed, my parents are going through a messy divorce after 30 years of marriage, my one sister met a deadbeat and her entire life has gone to the toilet... I feel this place is toxic, and I can't wait to get out of here.  My problem is this - my mom is giving me HORRIBLE grief about moving.  She wants to go home too, but her finances won't allow it right now.  I had told you all before that my husband has been out of work, and she thinks he should take a job making less than half of his old salary, JUST to stay here.  She doesn't understand that my husband and I don't WANT to stay here.  I love my mom, but the fact of the matter is, in all of these changes, we are not as close as we once were, and I am, for the first time in my life, wanting to do something drastic (a 1,000 mile move is pretty drastic IMO) and her input isn't swaying me.  I have to think about my husband and children and our family....  But it is so hard to be hopeful and excited of the possibilities when she is hanging all of this guilt over me.  I am so anxious to hear how my hubby makes out at the interview, but at the same time, dreading the possibility of having to tell my  mom we are leaving... how do I deal? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sorry for being such a downer, but I am just in a whirlwind of emotions, and I don't how to feel...

Ok, on a happier note, off to read allllll of the stuff I missed! *hugs*


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 17, 2008)

Ack! Audrey, you should definitely be hopeful and excited about how your husband makes out with his interview. It's quite unfair of your mother to lay this guilt on you. You absolutely need to think about what's best for you, your husband and your kids - and staying in Florida isn't that. If you were to give in to her, you'd be making one person happy, but you'd be letting down five people, including yourself. At the end of the day, it's yourself that you really need to be happy with; if you have the chance of moving back home and don't, you will regret it and feel you have done the wrong thing for your family. 

It's unfortunate that she's making this more difficult, but it should not stop you. It's hard, but you need to try to push away this guilt, because you are not doing anything at all wrong.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 17, 2008)

Now that they've taken the money back out, let's discuss quite how badly my bank screwed up: the amount of money that mysteriously showed up in my account was $40,934.61.


----------



## kobri (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Now that they've taken the money back out, let's discuss quite how badly my bank screwed up: the amount of money that mysteriously showed up in my account was $40,934.61._

 
I would have passed out! I thought it was something small like you didn't realize that your GST cheque came, but holy moly!

Audrey you could think of it this way, you are moving for the sake of your relationship with your mother (stay with me), cause if you stay because you feel guilty and you hate it there etc you will end up resenting her, so logically (my logic anyway) you should move if you have the chance so that you will be happy and not resentful and maybe when your mom gets things sorted out she will move back too and you will have made it easier because she is not leaving her family behind to move back. It's a difficult spot to be in. 

There are some places that are just toxic. My family moved into this one house and it just seemed to be all downhill from there until we moved. It was like the house cursed us or something.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jul 17, 2008)

Awww, you threw me a bimbo birthday party, and I missed it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thank so much for all of the birthday wishes - you girls are the best! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I didn't get any giftcards, but it was an "all cash gift" birthday so I'm getting more MAC anyway!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 17, 2008)

Audrey, I know how you feel. My parents got divorced last year after 28 years of marriage, they already split up in 2004. I tried so hard to be there for my mom, to help her where I could and make life as good as possible for her. But we argued more and more and I realized that we both must live our own lifes if that makes sense. I cannot adjust my life to hers.
We still live very close to eachother (5 min away), but don't see us more than once a week usually. I really have the feeling that this is better for our relationship.

Follow your heart and go your way with your little family. She will always be your mom, even if you make a decision against her


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_  but at the same time, dreading the possibility of having to tell my  mom we are leaving... how do I deal? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sorry for being such a downer, but I am just in a whirlwind of emotions, and I don't how to feel...

Ok, on a happier note, off to read allllll of the stuff I missed! *hugs*_

 
Aw, we all left you tons of Birthday stuff to read too...don't burn your eyes out with all the reading 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On the family thing...having been 'there' over the 30 years we've been married...NEVER do things  based on what parents want on either side. Ya love 'em, BUT. After so many years, DH & I finally put our foot down & said this is our married life & _we _want to do what is best & makes us happiest as a married couple. It was _the best_ decision we ever made.

We treat our son & his wife with the same respect (& distance) that we wanted & they are so grateful & loving towards us because of this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, & you HAVE to get Salsarose! I'm in love with this color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wore it today in 90 degree heat all day & it still looks like it did first thing this morning


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow, I saw sooo much makeup today! And, I've been totally jacked up on caffeine from my Vanilla Latte....DH has been laughing at me all evening! But then, he is used to me being crazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Rich Metal Highlighters are really pretty colors & the texture was so soft. I thought they were pretty close to the Shiseidos Hydro powder shadows. I got Deep Deposit, the 187 brush set, 2Pop Circle, Inner Hue, Royal Flush, Fast Thrill, Too Faced Bronze Bombshell liner - gorgeous! And Gigglegirl - Play On Plums 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seriously - it is so so pretty on!

I didn't like the CF powders so much - they seemed chalky. But maybe that was because I'm used to the pretty pigment in the MB?

OK, I must go water all my flowers outside since they were neglected all day in this 90 degree heat. I love my flowers


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 17, 2008)

Audrey glad to see you back! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  We miss you a lot around here!  I agree with what everyone said above.  You need to do what is right for you, your husband, and your children not your mom.  I really hope that everything goes really well on your husband's interview and keep us posted! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sending you lots of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 17, 2008)

Audrey, you and your husband have to decide what is best for your family.  If FL was too expensive under your previous financial situation, then it will certainly be a hardship on your family to live on 1/2 the previous income.  You might be able to meet your basic needs, but what about saving for emergencies, general large expenditures, and college for your boys?  I understand your whole family moved with you to FL, but it's not like you twisted their arms.  If your mother really feels strongly about staying near you (even if it is just for emotional support) is it possible for her to live with your family in PA until she gets back on her feet financially?  I know it's not easy having a parent live with you, but just your offer (assuming that you and your husband are willing to go through with it if she accepts) might assuage any fears she has about you leaving.  Best wishes on your husband's interview! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And for the fun stuff...I can't wait to see what you get with your birthday moolah!  I'll let you know how Merrily compares to Salsarose, once I get my hands on it.  Salsarose has been in my handbag all week in anticipation of my counter receiving Merrily!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 17, 2008)

Salsarose is SO PRETTY!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 17, 2008)

Audrey...I'm sowwy you are going through this. Make the decision thats right for YOU and your family. I know you hate it down there....so tune your mother out and come to Philly. Me and you can go shoppiiiiiiing


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 17, 2008)

sanayhs I can't believe that they deposited $40,000 + in your account!  I would have had a heart attack! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  How quickly did it take them to take it out?  You could have gotten all of us a lot of Cult of Cherry stuff with that!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 17, 2008)

Way to go elegant-one, hope you love Play on Plums as much as I!

Audrey--I'm wishing you the best. I certainly know about mothers and guilt trips--it is certainly hard to not fall for it, but you truly need to do whats best for you and your family, not just b/c one person may be a bit sad to have you guys move away. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 good luck to your husband with his interview! And I wish for you guys to move out of the humidity--back to real falls and winters! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Okay fellow makeup bimbos--was running late, put on makeup had breakfast and ran out the door to the bus. So I missed packing a lunch, which is alright since our building is attached to an underground mall. But I realized I FORGOT MASCARA! blah I always forget that!

I had what I thought was a nice eye, finally used Cocomotion pigment I bought from a girl on here, and used some with some *I remember* grey from Pink Split in the crease. A bit of grain in inner corner of the eye. 

Alas, what insanity! One more day of work then the weekend! but grrr, its marking. oh well!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_ interview! And I wish for you guys to move out of the humidity--back to real falls and winters! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I realized I FORGOT MASCARA! blah I always forget that!_

 
LoL well real winters anyways....we didnt get a real fall last year, had a long summer and then jumped into winter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Fall is my favorite season, damn it!

I always forget mascara....I dont like to wear it cuz i hate taking it off lol. Im soooooo lazy


----------



## KikiB (Jul 17, 2008)

Good to hear from you Audrey! I would just tell your mom that you are making the best decision for your family, that you guys can't afford to live in Florida. You are old enough to make your own decisions and yeah, she will be mad, but you've got three kids and a husband to worry about.

I saw tons of makeup too. I am not getting anything more from Colour Forms...everything else is just not screaming out at me. However a lady I know who worked at Lancome for awhile just went back there, and I preordered the Fashion Queen palette. It's $52.50 and it has 6 shadows and a blush. I am definitely going to be getting some use out of that! If I somehow get a ton of money I want the MJ Daisy set. But anywhoo, I get it tomorrow before work, plus the GWP...and she's throwing in extra goodies for me (we've known each other for awhile, she did floor moves at my store). Hell, she gave me an extra comb today!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_sanayhs I can't believe that they deposited $40,000 + in your account!  I would have had a heart attack! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  How quickly did it take them to take it out?  You could have gotten all of us a lot of Cult of Cherry stuff with that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I about died. They took it out today. I figured it would only last a day, because that's a BIG mistake to make.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 17, 2008)

I never skip mascara! I love my mascara! I don't care if it lengthens or thickens, just make my lashes as black as possible, please!

AND NO CLUMPING!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 17, 2008)

I skip mascara on occasion because my eyes do get irritated-I've gone without for the last two days. If I am going to the beach or going tanning, I just skip it. Yeah, I don't have any waterproof mascara at this time.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 17, 2008)

ack! I _love _wearing it - _hate_ taking it off!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jul 17, 2008)

Audrey, I can definitely relate to the guilt you're going through...it's so hard, but you are doing the right thing for your boys & your husband. Just remember that and keep repeating it to your mom. She will come around eventually. Holding good thoughts for your hubby in his interview!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I about died. They took it out today. I figured it would only last a day, because that's a BIG mistake to make._

 
That is an AMAZING mistake to make! Did they explain how it happened at all?


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 17, 2008)

Lol, Hannah, I've totally done that before!!  Last time I did it I had taken such care in doing my makeup all nice and pretty for a girls night and then ran out the door completely forgetting about mascara.  Well, once I noticed, I decided that I'd make my lashes at least look "wet and glossy" using a bit of lip gloss...only I used _mentha_ lip gloss, which meant that the mentha fumes burned my eyes until they dissipated!  Won't do that again!!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 17, 2008)

You do NOT want to use any of the BBW lip stuff near your eyes...between the Mentha and then the ultra-sticky Liplicious...trust me.


----------



## kobri (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Lol, Hannah, I've totally done that before!! Last time I did it I had taken such care in doing my makeup all nice and pretty for a girls night and then ran out the door completely forgetting about mascara. Well, once I noticed, I decided that I'd make my lashes at least look "wet and glossy" using a bit of lip gloss...only I used mentha lip gloss, which meant that the mentha fumes burned my eyes until they dissipated! Won't do that again!!_

 
Ow! That reminds me of the time I figured out that you don't use puffs with menthol when you're crying (nose only tissues!) 

I love mascara, but this summer has been so humid I am just tinting my lashes cause I am sweating to death, Send water and Electrolytes STAT!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_That is an AMAZING mistake to make! Did they explain how it happened at all?_

 
No explanation at all.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_Ow! That reminds me of the time I figured out that you don't use puffs with menthol when you're crying (nose only tissues!) 

I love mascara, but this summer has been so humid I am just tinting my lashes cause I am sweating to death, Send water and Electrolytes STAT!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I HATE THIS HUMIDITY. I'm definitely sweating to death, too. Ugh.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 17, 2008)

Yeah, I can't stand walking outside at like 8 in the morning and breaking a sweat before reaching the driveway - NOT COOL!!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 17, 2008)

Aww Audrey!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I hope everthing works out for ya!

How are the rest of my fellow bimbos? 

Scooter is doing well, I bought him some baby scallops to munch on. He eats better than I do!!

Oh man, I am taking this new med called Topamax to prevent my migraines and the sides effects is nausea & weight loss (HELL YA! lol) Anways, I nearly threw up today on my doll head doing color applications at school. It was quite embarassing!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 17, 2008)

I've never used waterproof mascara in my life. I just use the blackest black define-a-lash and have no problems whatsoever. It stays put unless I rub my eyes or cry excessively (and if I do happen to cry, I have a weird talent for having my head tilted just right so that the tears run down my lashes and drip off the ends, missing my face!). Plus, regular eye makeup remover takes it off in a blink.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 17, 2008)

Yay for Scooter!!  And yay for new meds with "good" side effects like weight loss...but not so much for the nausea.  I find nausea to be just about the worst because there's not much you can do except feel crummy.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Aww Audrey!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I hope everthing works out for ya!

How are the rest of my fellow bimbos? 

Scooter is doing well, I bought him some baby scallops to munch on. He eats better than I do!!

Oh man, I am taking this new med called Topamax to prevent my migraines and the sides effects is nausea & weight loss (HELL YA! lol) Anways, I nearly threw up today on my doll head doing color applications at school. It was quite embarassing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ugh, I hate medications that cause nausea... it gets worse when you're on multiple with that same side effect. And hey, almost doesn't count! You made it!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 17, 2008)

it really blows! especially when I am only at 1 pill a day. Starting Sunday it goes to 2, then the fallowing Sunday it goes to 3! I might need to bring a barf bag to school!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 17, 2008)

Hmm, I wonder if it would help to take it with some milk or after having a small meal?  Probably not, but maybe worth a shot.


----------



## jenntoz (Jul 17, 2008)

Aw Audrey...don't mom's have such a way of making us feel super guilty?  But you have to be strong & do whats best for you & your family. Deep down I'm sure she knows that moving north would be the best thing for you.
Good luck!!!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 17, 2008)

I would be all for a pill to help with weight loss...but I'll skip the nausea merci.


----------



## stv578 (Jul 17, 2008)

Evening ladies... 

Audrey, sorry to hear that you and your family are going through a rough time. But I have to agree with everyone else here in saying that you need to do what is best for you and your boys. I know it is easy for us to say this and much more difficult for you to do without feeling guilty. As Purrtykitty mentioned, it isn't just that you'll be happier in PA, but having a decent income and saving up for your kids education is extremely important. And sad to say, but financial problems can eventually lead to tough times between spouses. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Hope DH does well at the interview and you'll be packing up for the move soon!

Sanayhs, was it CIBC per chance?!

Clslv6spd, maybe you're just 'adjusting' to the meds and the nausea will pass. Hopefully anyway.

Gigglegirl, if there's one thing I cannot leave the house without, it's mascara and concealer!  I feel naked, (and look sleep deprived or ill!).

And no everyone!  I will NOT buy Salsarose.  I am on a blush no-buy for probably about a decade, lol!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 17, 2008)

Allison glad to hear that Scooter is doing well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Glad that the medication seems to be working!  That is too bad about the nausea but I wouldn't mind the weight loss!


----------



## kobri (Jul 17, 2008)

atleast it was the manequin and not a client!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_ And no everyone!  I will NOT buy Salsarose.  I am on a blush no-buy for probably about a decade, lol!_

 
Me too!  I have enough blush now to last me a lifetime.  Actually I have enough of all makeup to last me a lifetime!  I really have wanted to try Salsarose especially since Elegant-one and purrtykitty have raved about it.  Must resist!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 17, 2008)

I don't buy blush often simply cause it has to be extraordinary in order to be worth my money. The Manish Arora ones look nice and safe, so I'll get both. That's all, besides MSF's (which I use as a blush).


----------



## stv578 (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Me too! I have enough blush now to last me a lifetime. Actually I have enough of all makeup to last me a lifetime! I really have wanted to try Salsarose especially since Elegant-one and purrtykitty have raved about it. Must resist!_

 
I know!  I actually completely forgot to have a look at it when I hit the Pro store the other week, but later was glad I did with all the Sonic Chic stuff!  If only we could B2M for blush!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_I don't buy blush often simply cause it has to be extraordinary in order to be worth my money. The Manish Arora ones look nice and safe, so I'll get both. That's all, besides MSF's (which I use as a blush)._

 
I use MSFs as blushes all of the time as well.  I love Northern Lights and Petticoat.  I am excited for the Manish Arora ones as well.  So many cool collections coming out!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 18, 2008)

If anyone were to ever steal Northern Light from me, I would seriously not know what to do. I cannot live without it.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks girls! I hope the weight loss kicks in! I have gained 15lbs over a year or so. So it would be awesome to fit back into some of my clothes, lol. 
(hubby says he really hasn't noticed.)


----------



## KikiB (Jul 18, 2008)

I've lost a lot of weight since high school, I can fit in clothes from my 8th grade year...but I would like to ideally lose 25 more pounds. I hate curves...my family is all thin and tall and I'm short and fat.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_ (and if I do happen to cry, I have a weird talent for having my head tilted just right so that the tears run down my lashes and drip off the ends, missing my face!)._

 





My mom takes Topamax. I figured I'd add that in there lol


----------



## rbella (Jul 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Aww Audrey!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I hope everthing works out for ya!

How are the rest of my fellow bimbos? 

Scooter is doing well, I bought him some baby scallops to munch on. He eats better than I do!!

Oh man, I am taking this new med called Topamax to prevent my migraines and the sides effects is nausea & weight loss (HELL YA! lol) Anways, I nearly threw up today on my doll head doing color applications at school. It was quite embarassing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hi guys,
Sorry to post in here since I'm not really a bimbo (that came out wrong), but I wanted to put clslvr6spd's mind at ease.  I take this medication and have never experienced nausea on this medication and it has helped me tremendously.   You might want to call the doctor because mine told me that if I had severe nausea I needed to let him know asap.  It does help with appetite suppression, but more than that, it helps with the headaches big time!!  I hope you feel better!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_





My mom takes Topamax. I figured I'd add that in there lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love you!!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 18, 2008)

Rbella you can be a bimbo and post here anytime!  I always love your posts!


----------



## rbella (Jul 18, 2008)

Thank you sweet cheeks!  And thanks for all your nice responses to my FOTD's.  You are so nice to me!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Sanayhs, was it CIBC per chance?!_

 
TD Canada Trust


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm trying desperately to get myself into the system to buy an Elton John ticket, but it's been refreshing with me in an online 'lineup' to even log in for at least twenty minutes now. FROWN!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 18, 2008)

...I failed...


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 18, 2008)

Oh, I forgot about the pigments. Circa Plum is very pretty - it was kind of the stand out color to me. Tea Time seemed a lil blah, but then i swatched it on the back of my hand & the lighting in Nordies sucks. However it might be quite nice at the corner & crease with CP & the Steel Blue.
I haven't tried Royal Flush on yet.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 18, 2008)

Adina update: She's very sick with a viral infection and vertigo, but she's still alive and sends her love.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 18, 2008)

Poor Adina!! Feel better, we're all thinking about you!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 18, 2008)

Aww! Poor Adina! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Get better!!!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 18, 2008)

I hope you feel better soon Adina! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is not your month! Things will get better though


----------



## KikiB (Jul 18, 2008)

There must be something going around now! Feel better Adina!

elegant-one, YOU NEED ROYAL FLUSH. It's seriously one of the best pigments ever in my opinion.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 18, 2008)

*coaxes royal flush to come to her*


----------



## Brittni (Jul 18, 2008)

Just saying HI to all the bimbos.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi Brittni!


----------



## stv578 (Jul 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_TD Canada Trust_

 
Ah, okay!  Reason I asked is because a friend of mine had the same thing happen to her (this was some time ago) and she actually notified the bank and told them it wasn't her money, and they insisted that it was!  She pointed out that she was a student working part time and that there is no way that she'd have that kind of money, and they _still_ insisted it was hers.  She complained enough that they finally investigated and _still _said it was hers.  *6 MONTHS* later they contacted her and said the money was actually from one of her family member's pensions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Adina update: She's very sick with a viral infection and vertigo, but she's still alive and sends her love._

 
Awww, Adina, hope you feel better very soon.  How sh*tty right in the middle of the summer.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_ 
elegant-one, YOU NEED ROYAL FLUSH. It's seriously one of the best pigments ever in my opinion. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I got it hahaha, I just haven't tried it on anything other than the back of my hand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_*coaxes royal flush to come to her*_

 
It looks different on than in the swatches...very pretty burgundy red 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The MA was wearing it on her bottom lip.

Thats just too bad about the money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_





 Just saying HI to all the bimbos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hideeho neighbor


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 18, 2008)

I FINALLY HAVE SHIMPAGNE MSF! Mwahahahaha!!! The first time I bought it, it never made it here. But I bought another one, and it came! I _really_ like it. So pretty!

...also, my third 217. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Favourite brush? Hell yes!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 18, 2008)

I would love to get more MSF's however hours at work are very slim right now-no stock hours, no directives, and I am only getting 16 hours over 2 weeks-and the paycheck that won't even be $100? It's day before Starflash. Needless to say I am on a limited buy. The next MSF I want to find is Global Glow, but only if there is a good deal on it.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 18, 2008)

I think my next purchase needs to be a new 15-pan palette... even though I just got one with F&F. I was just looking, and after depotting and receiving a couple of old shadows I'm waiting on? I've two more pans than I can fit in the palettes I have now. Plus, I want at least one or two shadows from Starflash (right now, I'm particularly contemplating Smoke and Diamonds, Mink & Sable and Lotusland). Gah! 

As I stand, I have four palettes. One for greens, yellows and highlighters, one for browns, oranges and reds, one for purples, silvers and pinks, and one for blues and teals. I don't even know how I'm going to do the next rearrangement. I could put highlighters in a quad for now, I suppose, as I only have four (blanc type, shroom, shore leave, solar white) and have that tide me over, but ugh...

Not enough space! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_
Not enough space! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyone else have this issue? _

 
I _used _to have space 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not so much anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I seriously need to re-do all of it.

Hey, I just played with Royal Flush....I used RMH in Deep Deposit, then Play On Plums at the outer corner & crease & Royal flush from inner corner to mid eye....purrrrty! I was so afraid that it was going to be a bad red...nope...its sexxxxy


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jul 18, 2008)

*HE GOT IT!  HE GOT IT! HE GOT THE JOB!* 

















My hubby just called!  They offered him the position with the salary range where we need it to be, immediate PAID health benefits, and a BRAND NEW company truck! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  We are SO excited!  It is almost surreal.  We have been struggling this last year in Florida, been kicked in the teeth more times than I can count, had to fight for our money (DH was self employed) and now, this amazing opportunity is in front of us, and I almost can't believe it.  As it stands right now, DH and his new employer (!!) are negotiating a final salary, and start date.  I can not wait to get everything finalized and in writing (then I can relax and REALLY be excited!), and get this show on the road!  It looks like DH will go up to PA to start work in 1-2 weeks, and I will stay here to pack and get the house on the market, and then after a few paychecks, move up there with the kids in time for Logan to start school.  It is going to be a crazy, exciting, stressful time, but I am READY!  BRING IT ON! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Now the not so fun part... telling mom... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You are all right.  We need to do what is right for our family.  Our children deserve that.  

Thanks for all of the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bimbos - your magic worked!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_*HE GOT IT!  HE GOT IT! HE GOT THE JOB!* 

















My hubby just called!  They offered him the position with the salary range where we need it to be, immediate PAID health benefits, and a BRAND NEW company truck! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  We are SO excited!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
YAY! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sooo HAPPY for you & your family Audrey!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 18, 2008)

I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy for ya Audrey!!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Aww! Poor Adina! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Get better!!!_

 
I've been meaning to write you all day...I'm a little ADD again today. I've tried so many different eye/cheek combos on today, my skin hurts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, how are _you_ feeling...any better?


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_*HE GOT IT!  HE GOT IT! HE GOT THE JOB!* 

















My hubby just called!  They offered him the position with the salary range where we need it to be, immediate PAID health benefits, and a BRAND NEW company truck!_

 
Audrey, that's amazing! CONGRATULATIONS!! I'm absolutely delighted for you and your family.


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_...I failed..._

 
I'm sorry!  Maybe some day you can get to Vegas and see him.  I saw him there and it was pretty cool.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Adina update: She's very sick with a viral infection and vertigo, but she's still alive and sends her love._

 
I was wondering where she was!  Adina I hope you feel better!  We miss you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_





 Just saying HI to all the bimbos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hi Brittni! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I FINALLY HAVE SHIMPAGNE MSF! Mwahahahaha!!! The first time I bought it, it never made it here. But I bought another one, and it came! I really like it. So pretty!

...also, my third 217. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Favourite brush? Hell yes!_

 
OMG I love shimpagne!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Enjoy!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_I would love to get more MSF's however hours at work are very slim right now-no stock hours, no directives, and I am only getting 16 hours over 2 weeks-and the paycheck that won't even be $100? It's day before Starflash. Needless to say I am on a limited buy. The next MSF I want to find is Global Glow, but only if there is a good deal on it._

 
I have seen Global Glow at the CCO and I am hoping it will make an apperance again.  God willing that they get a new shippment in but don't even get me started on that! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_*HE GOT IT!  HE GOT IT! HE GOT THE JOB!* 

















  Thanks for all of the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bimbos - your magic worked!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
See 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 works! HAHAHA!  Congrats Audrey for you and your family!  Your mom will be ok.  Even though she might be upset at first all moms only want the best for their children.  I am so happy for you!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hi to all of my other bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hope you are all having a happy Friday and are loving your Color Forms hauls.  I still haven't given myself the permission to go to Nordstroms but I think I am going to cave this weekend.


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_So, how are you feeling...any better? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I also hope that you are feeling better Allison! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  We have got to get all of our girls healthy!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jul 18, 2008)

Adina, I hope you are feeling better by now. 

Audrey.....that is absolutely wonderful news!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jul 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I think my next purchase needs to be a new 15-pan palette... even though I just got one with F&F. I was just looking, and after depotting and receiving a couple of old shadows I'm waiting on? I've two more pans than I can fit in the palettes I have now. Plus, I want at least one or two shadows from Starflash (right now, I'm particularly contemplating Smoke and Diamonds, Mink & Sable and Lotusland). Gah! 

As I stand, I have four palettes. One for greens, yellows and highlighters, one for browns, oranges and reds, one for purples, silvers and pinks, and one for blues and teals. I don't even know how I'm going to do the next rearrangement. I could put highlighters in a quad for now, I suppose, as I only have four (blanc type, shroom, shore leave, solar white) and have that tide me over, but ugh...

Not enough space! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyone else have this issue? _

 
Yes and it drives me CRAZY!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I keep telling myself I will not get another e/s unless it's worthy of dumping one I already own (so as not to increase my net total) but I never stick to the plan.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I'm sorry!  Maybe some day you can get to Vegas and see him.  I saw him there and it was pretty cool.

_

 
The thing that annoys me the most is how close I was. I had a ticket in my cart, went to check out, and it told me there was an error and to start over. It's supposed to hold whatever tickets you pick out for eight minutes. Mine, for some glitchy reason, didn't. And by the time I tried again, it was sold out.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_Yes and it drives me CRAZY!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I keep telling myself I will not get another e/s unless it's worthy of dumping one I already own (so as not to increase my net total) but I never stick to the plan._

 
How many palettes are you at?


----------



## stv578 (Jul 18, 2008)

*AUDREY.... CONGRATULATIONS!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

That is seriously wonderful news and I'm so happy for you and your family. I hope the boys have an easy time adjusting to the move, but I'm sure that they will. Little ones are more adaptable then we think. I also hope DH is happy with his new job! Yay for Bimbo magic!


----------



## kobri (Jul 18, 2008)

One of my coworkers was trying to get Elton John tickets for her daughter, they had three computers going and two phone lines starting at 8:30 and no luck. My friend tried to buy tickets and it would only let her get one. 

Yay Audrey! That's wonderful news! After the sickness go round, the fights with neighbours, fish with ich, failed trips to montreal, etc we needed a Bimbo celebration!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I also hope that you are feeling better Allison! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  We have got to get all of our girls healthy!_

 
Thanks Katie! I haven't gotten a horrible migraine in the past week (knock on wood) which is nice! I also talked to the doc about the nausea from my new med and he said is was normal & it will pass. 
I am having some hip pain though, so my doc looked at it today and he said the problem is Hip bursitis, which is where the sack called the bursa gets inflamed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just can't win, lol! It's not horrible pain, but it hurts...it was enough for me to mention it to him. So I get an X-Ray on Monday and I also got a refferal for physical therapy. So, tonight I am going to take some pills, drink some red wine and ice my hip & have my hubby take care of me!!

I did buy some more blue leg hermit crabs today. Scooter picked on them for a little bit, but they are all hiding now! he can be a ass when he's got no one to play with! The guy at the LFS said another 4-6 weeks than we can add some more fish! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just don't know what!?

On a scary note my best girlfriend went to her doctor today & they found a lump in her breast! They are running tests, so hopefully we will know soon!! She is 31, so hopefully her age is on her side!! I love her with all of my heart. (I just had to put that out there!)



That's her & I a little over a year ago at our old job before it closed! That was the best job, it was a fishing tackle supply store! We got to goof off allllllllllllll the time! lol (sorry for the blurry pic)


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Thanks Katie! I haven't gotten a horrible migraine in the past week (knock on wood) which is nice! I also talked to the doc about the nausea from my new med and he said is was normal & it will pass. 
I am having some hip pain though, so my doc looked at it today and he said the problem is Hip bursitis, which is where the sack called the bursa gets inflamed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just can't win, lol! It's not horrible pain, but it hurts...it was enough for me to mention it to him. So I get an X-Ray on Monday and I also got a refferal for physical therapy. So, tonight I am going to take some pills, drink some red wine and ice my hip & have my hubby take care of me!!

I did buy some more blue leg hermit crabs today. Scooter picked on them for a little bit, but they are all hiding now! he can be a ass when he's got no one to play with! The guy at the LFS said another 4-6 weeks than we can add some more fish! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just don't know what!?_

 
What's with us bimbos and crappy health, anyway? You're not doing so hot, Adina's definitely not doing well, I'm never healthy... and that's just for starters, I know. THIS IS NOT COOL. WHY CAN OUR BIMBO MAGIC NOT FIX IT? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for more fishes, all I have to say is: "pretty ones!"


----------



## stv578 (Jul 18, 2008)

Allison, hopefully the nausea will subside soon then!  Glad your migraines are better.

So it's gonna be a long night for me tonight.  I am wired at the moment and a little upset, so I wanna raid the fridge.  DH is away again with work... again.  But he also just found out he's got to go back to his old position because his manager there is a complete prick and wouldn't approve a request from his current manager to stay on at the current position he was doing (and loves).  And it also means he won't be getting off work early like he has been to pick up the kids before 4, just when I'll be starting work again.  It was one of the things that made me feel better about going back, that the kids wouldn't have to be in daycare for soooo long.  And his current position also had the opportunity for a promotion, which of course would've been nice as well.  So now I hate his old manager for screwing things up for us, and have caught myself calling him an a-hole in front of the kids.  Oops!  Sorry, just needed to vent, cause I sure can't say all this to a 2 and 3 yr old!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Thanks Katie! I haven't gotten a horrible migraine in the past week (knock on wood) which is nice! I also talked to the doc about the nausea from my new med and he said is was normal & it will pass. 
I am having some hip pain though, so my doc looked at it today and he said the problem is Hip bursitis, which is where the sack called the bursa gets inflamed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just can't win, lol! It's not horrible pain, but it hurts...it was enough for me to mention it to him. So I get an X-Ray on Monday and I also got a refferal for physical therapy. So, tonight I am going to take some pills, drink some red wine and ice my hip & have my hubby take care of me!!

I did buy some more blue leg hermit crabs today. Scooter picked on them for a little bit, but they are all hiding now! he can be a ass when he's got no one to play with! The guy at the LFS said another 4-6 weeks than we can add some more fish! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just don't know what!?

On a scary note my best girlfriend went to her doctor today & they found a lump in her breast! They are running tests, so hopefully we will know soon!! She is 31, so hopefully her age is on her side!! I love her with all of my heart. (I just had to put that out there!)_

 
Let us know what happens on Monday.  I think that you really deserve some red wine and to have your husband take care of you!!

When you get a chance if you can take pictures of the hermit crabs I would love to see them.  Glad that Scooter is still doing well.  When you get more fish you should get a few more clown fish unless that would make you sad.

I had a good friend who found a lump in her breast around that age and it turned out to be non-cancerous.  I will send lots of good thoughts her way.  With all of the advances in medicine she will be just fine.  Keep us posted.


----------



## stv578 (Jul 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_ 
On a scary note my best girlfriend went to her doctor today & they found a lump in her breast! They are running tests, so hopefully we will know soon!! She is 31, so hopefully her age is on her side!! I love her with all of my heart. (I just had to put that out there!)


_

 
I hope it really is nothing, and that is often the case.  I too had a lump in my breast that was discovered 3 yrs ago (i was 29), and it was absolutely nothing of real concern.  I don't know the exact term, it's fibro something or other and a long word, but it's quite common in women at this age.  Anyway, hope that's all that it is.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 18, 2008)

My camera isn't good enough to take pictures of these little guys so I stole this picture from liveaquaria.com




Mine have prettier shells thought!


----------



## stv578 (Jul 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_My camera isn't good enough to take pictures of these little guys so I stole this picture from liveaquaria.com


_

 
That is really cute in an odd kinda way!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 18, 2008)

On a happier note, I found a lip combination that I love - overrich lipstick, blast o' blue lipstick and vivacious lipstick! It turns into this really neat MLBB colour with some interesting depth to it, and it totally changes colours depending on the lighting.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_That is really cute in an odd kinda way!_

 
There was a good size piece of scallop that Scooter didn't eat, so a crab hijacked it. But I can't leave in there for too long, because I wont be able to find it and it will rot (ammonia levels will go up). Anyways, I picked it up and he latched himself to it, I just shook it and he went flying across the tank. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But they are cute with there little antenna going 100 miles a minute.


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_My camera isn't good enough to take pictures of these little guys so I stole this picture from liveaquaria.com




Mine have prettier shells thought! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Those are cute! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I wish I had the energy to have a fish tank.  I swear it would give my cat hours of entertainment.  Unfortunatley last time we had a beta fish Coach got on top of the fridge and ate half of him for lunch.  It made me really sad because I loved Monkey (the fish).

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_On a happier note, I found a lip combination that I love - overrich lipstick, blast o' blue lipstick and vivacious lipstick! It turns into this really neat MLBB colour with some interesting depth to it, and it totally changes colours depending on the lighting._

 
I have a hard time finding use for my blast o blue lipstick.  I might have to give that combo a try.  Girl you need to find your camera!  I would love to see some of your combinations!!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_
I have a hard time finding use for my blast o blue lipstick.  I might have to give that combo a try.  Girl you need to find your camera!  I would love to see some of your combinations!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You would think that after living in a place for a month, I should be pretty much unpacked, right? 

I haven't even emptied my suitcase. My boyfriend and I are terrible at this. Plus, the humidity? Makes me the girl-permanently-attached-to-the-couch. 

I picked up blast o' blue simply because it's weird. I love playing with it with different warmer colours. It adds a really neat layer of sparkle to a lot of them, and of course can make for some lovely purple shades. Definitely not a colour I wear on its own (unless I want to look like I have hypothermia - oh baby, oh _baby_), but it's fantastic for making custom lip colours. I'm that girl that walks around with four different lipsticks on at a time!

Also, I have huge love for lustres and glazes just because of how moisturizing they are. Lustres, for me, are better than lipgloss for the condition of my lips. I swear I'm the only girl that cleans hotel rooms wearing a full MAC eye and MAC lipstick!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 19, 2008)

Congrats Audrey and family!!

And yay for new crabs (that sounds really dirty!!)

Wish me luck, Bimbos...I have my final practice exam tomorrow.  200 multiple choice (or multiple guess as I call them) over 6 HOURS!!  Thank goodness for a girls' night tomorrow night!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 19, 2008)

Good luck Karin!  We are rooting for you and sending a little bimbo magic your way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 19, 2008)

Woo hoo Audrey! See, bimbo magic DOES work! And a job with immediate medical is very hard to come by. 

I got my Lancome palette today at Nordies...and I am happy cause I only got charged $39 for it! And I got extra mascara, Cils Booster, a shadow quad, and then I believe concealer/shadow base. Seriously though, you probably know Katie how cramped the Northgate cosmetic department is, but as one client said "half of Seattle was in there". I can only imagine how it was downtown...

I hope everything goes okay with your friend Allison. Breast cancer does not discriminate but let's first hope that it's benign. Early detection helps. 

I know how it is though...being completely wired. I am having severe mood swings. Half the time at work I just wanted to cry-and it was my first time working in 6 days. Not good. They are really clamping down on us too which I hate.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_*HE GOT IT!  HE GOT IT! HE GOT THE JOB!* 

















My hubby just called!  They offered him the position with the salary range where we need it to be, immediate PAID health benefits, and a BRAND NEW company truck! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  We are SO excited!_

 
I am so glad to hear, Audrey!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish you all the best for the next months!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Big hug!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_*HE GOT IT! HE GOT IT! HE GOT THE JOB!* 


















My hubby just called! They offered him the position with the salary range where we need it to be, immediate PAID health benefits, and a BRAND NEW company truck! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We are SO excited! It is almost surreal. We have been struggling this last year in Florida, been kicked in the teeth more times than I can count, had to fight for our money (DH was self employed) and now, this amazing opportunity is in front of us, and I almost can't believe it. As it stands right now, DH and his new employer (!!) are negotiating a final salary, and start date. I can not wait to get everything finalized and in writing (then I can relax and REALLY be excited!), and get this show on the road! It looks like DH will go up to PA to start work in 1-2 weeks, and I will stay here to pack and get the house on the market, and then after a few paychecks, move up there with the kids in time for Logan to start school. It is going to be a crazy, exciting, stressful time, but I am READY! BRING IT ON! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now the not so fun part... telling mom... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You are all right. We need to do what is right for our family. Our children deserve that. 

Thanks for all of the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bimbos - your magic worked! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 








 Awwwww OMG Audrey I'm sooooooo happy for you!!! Yaaaay!! Don't let your mom or anyone take away your happiness....you guys will be so much happier!! Soooo awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Allison, hopefully the nausea will subside soon then! Glad your migraines are better.

So it's gonna be a long night for me tonight. I am wired at the moment and a little upset, so I wanna raid the fridge. DH is away again with work... again. But he also just found out he's got to go back to his old position because his manager there is a complete prick and wouldn't approve a request from his current manager to stay on at the current position he was doing (and loves). And it also means he won't be getting off work early like he has been to pick up the kids before 4, just when I'll be starting work again. It was one of the things that made me feel better about going back, that the kids wouldn't have to be in daycare for soooo long. And his current position also had the opportunity for a promotion, which of course would've been nice as well. So now I hate his old manager for screwing things up for us, and have caught myself calling him an a-hole in front of the kids. Oops! Sorry, just needed to vent, cause I sure can't say all this to a 2 and 3 yr old!_

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Thanks Katie! I haven't gotten a horrible migraine in the past week (knock on wood) which is nice! I also talked to the doc about the nausea from my new med and he said is was normal & it will pass. 
I am having some hip pain though, so my doc looked at it today and he said the problem is Hip bursitis, which is where the sack called the bursa gets inflamed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just can't win, lol! It's not horrible pain, but it hurts...it was enough for me to mention it to him. So I get an X-Ray on Monday and I also got a refferal for physical therapy. So, tonight I am going to take some pills, drink some red wine and ice my hip & have my hubby take care of me!!




That's her & I a little over a year ago at our old job before it closed! That was the best job, it was a fishing tackle supply store! We got to goof off allllllllllllll the time! lol (sorry for the blurry pic)_

 
I'm sorry about your hip. And you friend. Hopefully everything will turn out okay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Which one are you in the pic?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_ 
And yay for new crabs (that sounds really dirty!!)

Wish me luck, Bimbos...I have my final practice exam tomorrow. 200 multiple choice (or multiple guess as I call them) over 6 HOURS!! Thank goodness for a girls' night tomorrow night!_

 





 Yaaay I LOVE crabs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j/k

Good luck woman!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow I'm away for about a day and there are so many new pages!!

**Congratumufreakalations** Audrey!!!! to you and your family!!! Wow thats awesome! A bit of bimbo magic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 can do wonders I'm sure!!!!

just wanted to say that and now I'm off to go mark exams. what a way to spend a weekend......blah!

but maybe I'll just have to stop off at a Mac store here to pick up some Royal Flush pigment--looks so pretty!

Karin--*good luck*





 with your practice exam today, wowza!! 6 hours~!!!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jul 19, 2008)

Thank you all so much for the well wishes!  They mean SO much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck Karin!!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I'm sorry about your hip. And you friend. Hopefully everything will turn out okay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Which one are you in the pic?_

 
On the left. That was me when I had SUPER white hair, as you can tell.


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 19, 2008)

hey bimbos im back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 woo ive missed specktra soooo much ive got so many threads to look at so todays gonna be a lonngggg day


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 19, 2008)

Good luck, Karin! Or, as my friend's dad would say, "good skills!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He doesn't believe in luck on an exam, as I'm sure you can tell.  He's a real stick in the mud. *giggle*


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_hey bimbos im back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 woo ive missed specktra soooo much ive got so many threads to look at so todays gonna be a lonngggg day_

 
Welcome back! Nice to see you again.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_hey bimbos im back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 woo ive missed specktra soooo much ive got so many threads to look at so todays gonna be a lonngggg day_


----------



## Susanne (Jul 19, 2008)

Anybody out there?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What should I wear tonight? I go out with the girls.

Pink Split from Electroflash? Or Solar White and Gulf Stream from Cool Heat? Or Sea & sky? I can't decide today!!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 19, 2008)

No bimbos here? Ok, then I will wear Solar White with Gulf Stream and Stormwatch (from Blue Storm last year) tonight.


----------



## KikiB (Jul 19, 2008)

Definitely do that!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 19, 2008)

Here is the look: 

http://specktra.net/f166/gulf-stream...6/#post1217842

Hope you like it!


----------



## nunu (Jul 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_hey bimbos im back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 woo ive missed specktra soooo much ive got so many threads to look at so todays gonna be a lonngggg day_

 
Welcome back! Hope you had a great time


----------



## nunu (Jul 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Here is the look: 

http://specktra.net/f166/gulf-stream...6/#post1217842

Hope you like it!_

 
you look great!! It's my faveorite look of you so far


----------



## Susanne (Jul 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_you look great!! It's my faveorite look of you so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yep, I have changed my avatar


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 19, 2008)

Welcome back Glam8babe!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck Karin!!!!!


----------



## nunu (Jul 19, 2008)

Hello Bimbos!

I am going on holliday with the family tomorrow. We are going to go to Spain (Barcelona and Madrid), Paris and Disney and Italy. I can't wait!

I will miss you all!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_hey bimbos im back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 woo ive missed specktra soooo much ive got so many threads to look at so todays gonna be a lonngggg day_

 
Welcome back!  We've missed you too!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_No bimbos here? Ok, then I will wear Solar White with Gulf Stream and Stormwatch (from Blue Storm last year) tonight. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You can't go wrong with a little solar white.  I love that color!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Hello Bimbos!

I am going on holliday with the family tomorrow. We are going to go to Spain (Barcelona and Madrid), Paris and Disney and Italy. I can't wait!

I will miss you all!_

 
I love Spain!  Have a great time!  That sounds like an amazing trip!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi Ladies, thanks so much for all the get well wishes. As Samantha reported, I am still alive.

Unfortunately I have managed to catch a viral infection which resulted in vertigo. Basically that means the world is spinning 24/7. Staring at computer screens is difficult so I come on in spurts and I only visit a page at a time. The bimbos get my love first. You are all so kind to wish me to get well. <3

Audrey, congrats! That means we can do an east coast meet up soon. Maybe? When im not sick beyond belief.

To everyone else. Hey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sending my love to all of you. I think I need to go recover now. World is spinning.


----------



## stv578 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nora you lucky girl!  Have an amazing time, that sounds wonderful!


----------



## stv578 (Jul 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_ 
Wish me luck, Bimbos...I have my final practice exam tomorrow. 200 multiple choice (or multiple guess as I call them) over 6 HOURS!! Thank goodness for a girls' night tomorrow night!_

 
Okay, I thought there would be a good luck smilie, but didn't see one, sooo.... GOOD LUCK!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Anybody out there?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What should I wear tonight? I go out with the girls.

Pink Split from Electroflash? Or Solar White and Gulf Stream from Cool Heat? Or Sea & sky? I can't decide today!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I was going to say Pink Split, but you look gorgeous with the Cool Heat colours!  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Hi Ladies, thanks so much for all the get well wishes. As Samantha reported, I am still alive.

To everyone else. Hey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sending my love to all of you. I think I need to go recover now. World is spinning. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wow, that sounds fierce.  Get better soon!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Hi Ladies, thanks so much for all the get well wishes. As Samantha reported, I am still alive.

Unfortunately I have managed to catch a viral infection which resulted in vertigo. Basically that means the world is spinning 24/7. Staring at computer screens is difficult so I come on in spurts and I only visit a page at a time. The bimbos get my love first. You are all so kind to wish me to get well. <3

Audrey, congrats! That means we can do an east coast meet up soon. Maybe? When im not sick beyond belief.

To everyone else. Hey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sending my love to all of you. I think I need to go recover now. World is spinning. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Adina I am wishing you a speedy recovery!  I wish us bimbos could take turns bringing you chicken soup or something else that would make you feel better.  Why can't we all just live in the same place!?!  

We do really miss you!  Get better fast!  BTW who is 2nd in command if Adina is sick?!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Adina I am wishing you a speedy recovery!  I wish us bimbos could take turns bringing you chicken soup or something else that would make you feel better.  Why can't we all just live in the same place!?!  

We do really miss you!  Get better fast!  BTW who is 2nd in command if Adina is sick?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ummm... I could be! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I relay her messages anyway.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 19, 2008)

Ahhh, another day in my residence: there's a frying pan on the deck, the boy and cat are hunting flies together and the rabbit is growing mushrooms in his litter box.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks for the well wishes everyone.  I didn't do as well as I had hoped, but this practice exam is supposedly much harder than the real thing - they took out all the "easy" questions, so they were all the hardest of the hard.  Anyway, these next two days are dedicated to reviewing this exam (12 _more_ hours of this crap) and then I'll have roughly a week to do some final studying until the real deal.

I'm glad to see everyone resurfacing, even if it's just to say you're alive!!  Get well soon, Adina!!  And we're glad you're back Becky - don't burn your eyeballs out reading all those missed posts! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Have fun on your trip, Nora.  It sounds magnificent!!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Ahhh, another day in my residence: there's a frying pan on the deck, the boy and cat are hunting flies together and the rabbit is growing mushrooms in his litter box._

 
Your posts crack me up!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Your posts crack me up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm glad to be amusing, but I'm so serious there! The boy used the wrong burner on the stove, so put the pan that got mistakenly heated out on the deck to cool. He then helped the cat chase flies and they took turns taking swipes at one in particular. As for the rabbit, we walked by his cage this morning and went, "What the hell is that in his litter box!?" And it _is quite literally a mushroom!_ That's a new one on me! And while it may make it seem like his litter is in dire need of being cleaned, I swear it hasn't been that long! Otherwise it smells like hell!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jul 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_How many palettes are you at?_

 
Only 3 but I really do not have room for more.  And BTW I cannot STAND Ticketmaster! I assume that's what you were using for Elton John? I practically throw up everytime I get Keith Urban tickets thru them - they are very good at showing you only crummy tickets and then shutting you out of their system altogether for 24 hours if you throw too many back. GRRRRR


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 19, 2008)

Sorry to get a laugh out of your serious post!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_Only 3 but I really do not have room for more.  And BTW I cannot STAND Ticketmaster! I assume that's what you were using for Elton John? I practically throw up everytime I get Keith Urban tickets thru them - they are very good at showing you only crummy tickets and then shutting you out of their system altogether for 24 hours if you throw too many back. GRRRRR_

 
Ticketmaster is a dirty whore that should be shot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for palettes, I'm at four, not including a few premade quads and singles in special packaging. Eep!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Sorry to get a laugh out of your serious post! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Pfffft, don't be sorry! Laughter is good! I'm shaking my own head at this. I mean, this is the stuff I live with on a day to day basis! It keeps things interesting, though.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 19, 2008)

Nora--have an awesomely spectacular time!

Karin--well at least this one was the hardest, now *hopefully* you have a feeling for the worst it can be and can find the real deal to be a bit better.

Becky--welcome back, hope you had a great time. Take it one page at a time, I'm sure there is a heck of a lot!!

From stvs description, I now want Hot Contrast (if I can get a pinkier veined melange side) and also Two to Glow if there can be more pinkiness to it too.

Or perhaps now I should wait til later in the year for the amuse ones to reappear--that'll be nice! 

Adina--sorry about the viral infection thing. I had awful vertigo/ear issues for a week around Christmas, it was absolutely ridiculous and I couldn't do a thing. Laying down, walking around, moving at all triggered it. Even sitting still could trigger it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bimbo magic to get you better!! I really hope you get better soon!!


----------



## kobri (Jul 19, 2008)

Didn't feel like going to work today so I had to stop in at MAC beforehand for a pick me up. I got Coppering, Shore Leave, Solar White  (yay) and Yogurt, can't wait to start playing! I also got Pleasure Principal Dazzleglass, but when I put it on my lips had a wierd sensation, is that normal?


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_Didn't feel like going to work today so I had to stop in at MAC beforehand for a pick me up. I got Coppering, Shore Leave, Solar White  (yay) and Yogurt, can't wait to start playing! I also got Pleasure Principal Dazzleglass, but when I put it on my lips had a wierd sensation, is that normal?_

 
Sounds like you enjoy highlight colours. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What, no Blanc Type?


----------



## stv578 (Jul 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_From stvs description, I now want Hot Contrast (if I can get a pinkier veined melange side) and also Two to Glow if there can be more pinkiness to it too._

 
Oh no!  There I go enabling again!  But seriously, with both of these the melange side has a ton of pink veining.  I'll try to take a pic tomorrow.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Sounds like you enjoy highlight colours. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What, no Blanc Type? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Blanc Type is the best of its class!  Once I got this, it was Vanilla who? (the e/s, not pigment).


----------



## kobri (Jul 19, 2008)

I like ALL colours, but it was kind of a highlight day I guess. They all swatched very different, but when I looked at my bag I did kind of a double take cause it looked like I had three of the same colour. It was jam packed in MAC today so I just quickly chose 4 that I knew I wanted. I needed yogurt for a wedding next month, one of the clients is older and I don't have a lot of matte colours. Solar White was sold out before and everytime I go in I swatch Shore Leave so... The coppering was a bit of a branch out for me though, can't wait to try it. I'm trying Solar White with Violet Pigment right now


----------



## kobri (Jul 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Blanc Type is the best of its class! Once I got this, it was Vanilla who? (the e/s, not pigment)._

 
Okay 2 votes for Blanc Type? I need to check this out after Starflash!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 19, 2008)

Well I was bad and I shopped a little today
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had to go AFTER WORK to the Express downtown since one particular dress I wanted I was sure was there. Sure enough, one left, in my size. Granted there's a couple little stains and the thread at the bottom is a little messy but I've stopped caring. The pink dress, size 6. All redlines are 30% off!

Hell this is how I did:
Pink silk strapless floral-print dress with tromp l'oeil belt, originally $128, now $35
Matching clutch, originally $49.50, now $14 (they also had green but I would get the most use of the pink)
Black skirt with greyish-blue floral print, originally $49.50, now $7
Green one-shouldered shirt, originally $16.50, now $4.20

And since I get their emails, I had a coupon for $20 off a $60 purchase...so what originally would have been $265.42 with tax went to $43 and some change.

Oh, and my ENTIRE mall lost power today. They restored power after four hours, but half the stores had closed for the night. Luckily it came back on as I was scheduled to leave. But it's a HUGE area that is without power...and there is no explanation to why yet. We tried searching for news on our boss' iPhone, but the most "news" we got was the mystery feet. Delish...


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 20, 2008)

Geez something big must have happened to knock all of the power out at Northgate!  And Saturday of all days for it to happen!

Does anyone know how blanc type compares to gesso?  I thought blanc type was a matte shadow but I am not sure.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 20, 2008)

Mmm, mystery feet.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Oh no!  There I go enabling again!  But seriously, with both of these the melange side has a ton of pink veining.  I'll try to take a pic tomorrow.



Blanc Type is the best of its class!  Once I got this, it was Vanilla who? (the e/s, not pigment)._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Geez something big must have happened to knock all of the power out at Northgate! And Saturday of all days for it to happen!

Does anyone know how blanc type compares to gesso?  I thought blanc type was a matte shadow but I am not sure._

 
Blanc type is a matte2, which means it is smooth, has good payoff and is generally fantastic. It's my most-used shadow! It's particularly great as a highlight when you have a lot of shimmer or glitter going on elsewhere. I love it dearly.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 20, 2008)

I eventually want all of the matte2, but I think I only have blanc type... if anyone ever decides they have some matte2 shadows they don't love, let me know, ok?


----------



## KikiB (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Geez something big must have happened to knock all of the power out at Northgate! And Saturday of all days for it to happen!_

 
Well in the short time that I've worked at Northgate (less than 2 years) the power has gone out twice I believe. The first time was the Wednesday before the big windstorm in 06-power went out around 7 AM and didn't come back on til almost 2 PM. Then today. It wasn't just Northgate, it was the entire area. A lot of people were wandering the mall because they wanted the power to come back on, but the only places I know of that had power were the outside Starbucks (which is on the list of 600-I'm so angry because that's the only one I really go to), Chipotle, Ulta, and then the XXI Forever. The Target and all that lost power, the entire complex a bit east did, the Walgreens did, and then up by the drum school was out.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey everyone!!!! How is everybody!!

Adina get better girl!!! 

Karin I am sorry, I hate BIG tests...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Nunu I am sooo jelous!! The hubby and I are hoping to go to Italy soon (his whole family is from there!). 1st I go to Japan though.

I had a relaxing day. The hubby took me to Chevy's before he went to work. I had my fish tacos and a strawberry margarita & a Corona chaser, lol!! Then I came home and took a Vicodin for my hip and woke up from my nap not too long ago. 
Now I am watching the last of the UFC fight before Big Brother After Dark is on! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's my guiltly pleasure. I feel like a dork sometimes when I watch people do absolutely do NOTHING!!! haha.

Scooter says HI!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi Scooter and Allison!  What is Big Brother After Dark?


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 20, 2008)

You know the show Big Brother on CBS? Well on Showtime they have it on every night from 9-12 (gotta love Direct TV) it's live & uncensored. I really haven't seem any naughty stuff yet...


----------



## KikiB (Jul 20, 2008)

Psh I'm into the UK edition which is much crazier at times...but the US is better than the last few go-arounds. It's to the point where it's going to be as good as season 6.


----------



## kobri (Jul 20, 2008)

I am officially in love with Coppering! I just tried dark soul in the outer corner with Coppering over the whole lid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyone else have new favorite combos?


----------



## KikiB (Jul 20, 2008)

Well I tried my Lancome palette and it's fun trying to make all sorts of different combos. I'm trying to lighten my load for the summer and also have a clutch for when I go on shopping excursions, so that I am tempted to buy less since I will only have one free hand, and no purse to put stuff in.

Yesterday it was Chartru as a base, Pagan over that, Gilded Green on the outer third, Mutiny in the crease, Pink Pearl as lower liner extended a bit, and Royal Flush as inner top liner.


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Yesterday it was Chartru as a base, Pagan over that, Gilded Green on the outer third, Mutiny in the crease, Pink Pearl as lower liner extended a bit, and Royal Flush as inner top liner._

 
That sounds really pretty!  I can't remember the last time I used 6 different products for a look.   If you have time you should post an FOTD of that combo.


----------



## KikiB (Jul 20, 2008)

I won't be doing any FOTD's for a long time only because my camera sucks, but yeah. There are many times where I can use 10 products on my eyes alone.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_I won't be doing any FOTD's for a long time only because my camera sucks, but yeah. There are many times where I can use 10 products on my eyes alone._

 
I'm a fiend for using tons of products at a time. It's not abnormal for me to have an eyeshadow base, 6 or 7 eyeshadows, mascara, 2 or 3 different liners, 3 or 4 lipsticks (and maybe a gloss) along with, like, 3-6 different products on my cheeks. There have been days where I've used 5 different blushes and MSFs just to get the right cheek colour, and that was without highlight or contour!

...I might be a little insane. I find it makes my collection stretch a lot farther, though, because I come up with all sorts of fun custom colours using what I already own!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 20, 2008)

Well and since you all have seen my collection (OR YOU SHOULD HAVE BY NOW...heh), you know that I don't have a ton of volume of product but the fact that I do such crazy looks helps to ensure that I never truly let anything sit idle. Except for my glitters which have been lately. Style Minx/Hollywood Nights were, however I did an INSANE muted eye look today. I used my Lancome palette which has 6 shades and I used Fabric from crease to brow, Jet Set Pink on the lid, Wear It Well as the outer third colour, Lounging as lower liner, Pose in the crease (Pose is on my list of colours to get full-sizes of), and Guest List as top liner. I figured it would be enough to look like I am wearing something but at the same time, it would help to contrast the bright lips-and I pulled off the super-hot pink better than ever. It did not look garish or costume-y. 

I think that is one thing that keeps me from going too crazy (besides my budget) is I try to buy things that would work with the stuff that I rarely get use out of. If I can use each lipstick at least three to four times a month, I am doing well.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_ 
I was going to say Pink Split, but you look gorgeous with the Cool Heat colours!  
_

 
Pink Split will be the one next time


----------



## Susanne (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_We do really miss you!  Get better fast!  BTW who is 2nd in command if Adina is sick?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Our list says that Audrey is v.p.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 20, 2008)

I loveeeee matte2!! I currently own Flourishing (khaki green), Copperplate (grey)<3. 

Kobri--that sounds awesome! Ive always been scared of coppering on my lid but putting it with dark soul sounds great. I got a sample of dark soul in a swap/cp thing and have still to use it! do you have a pic of it at all?? 

my new fave combo is play on plums. lighter side on lid, darker burgundy side in crease. 

second fave is time and space or woodwinked on lid, tempting or magnetic fields in crease! I love bronzey colours, esp for summer/fall!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Ticketmaster is a dirty whore that should be shot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for palettes, I'm at four, not including a few premade quads and singles in special packaging. Eep!_

 
I have a whole bunch of 4-pan palettes where I dump shadows as I remove them from my 15-pan palettes but shhhhh.....I try to pretend I don't have those so I can keep on buying! And another vote for Blanc Type from me!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh ladies! I'm excited!! I checked out the overrich pigment swatches and the dupes look to me, exactly like colours i already have or is perm. ie the kind of olivey green pigment looks like copperized, blondes gold similar to tan.

YAY I will skip this!!


----------



## kobri (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_Kobri--that sounds awesome! Ive always been scared of coppering on my lid but putting it with dark soul sounds great. I got a sample of dark soul in a swap/cp thing and have still to use it! do you have a pic of it at all??_

 
I haven't been able to capture colours with my cam too well, but I will definitely try.


----------



## kobri (Jul 20, 2008)

I heard that most of overrich is going to be perm *crossed fingers*, but I still need them all! Atleast that's what I am saying until I see them in person at which point I'll probably change my mind completely


----------



## KikiB (Jul 20, 2008)

All but Mauvement and Mega-Rich are going to be perm at Pro stores. 

As far as mattes, Matte2's...I don't care, a matte is a matte...and I would rather chuck anything matte at my television when Megan from I Love Money is up to her usual ways.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_hey bimbos im back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 woo ive missed specktra soooo much ive got so many threads to look at so todays gonna be a lonngggg day_

 
Wow you've been gone for forever! Welcome back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Hello Bimbos!

I am going on holliday with the family tomorrow. We are going to go to Spain (Barcelona and Madrid), Paris and Disney and Italy. I can't wait!

I will miss you all!_

 
One comes back, the other leaves. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have fun girly

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Hi Ladies, thanks so much for all the get well wishes. As Samantha reported, I am still alive.

Unfortunately I have managed to catch a viral infection which resulted in vertigo. Basically that means the world is spinning 24/7. Staring at computer screens is difficult so I come on in spurts and I only visit a page at a time. The bimbos get my love first. You are all so kind to wish me to get well. <3

Audrey, congrats! That means we can do an east coast meet up soon. Maybe? When im not sick beyond belief.

To everyone else. Hey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sending my love to all of you. I think I need to go recover now. World is spinning. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That sucks BALLS. Feel better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Ahhh, another day in my residence: there's a frying pan on the deck, the boy and cat are hunting flies together and the rabbit is growing mushrooms in his litter box._

 








 Whaaaaaat is in that rabbits peepee? LoL that makes it grow mushrooms. That might be the funniest thing I've heard all week. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_ 
I had a relaxing day. The hubby took me to Chevy's before he went to work. I had my fish tacos and a strawberry margarita & a Corona chaser, lol!! Then I came home and took a Vicodin for my hip and woke up from my nap not too long ago. 
Now I am watching the last of the UFC fight before Big Brother After Dark is on! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's my guiltly pleasure. I feel like a dork sometimes when I watch people do absolutely do NOTHING!!! haha.

Scooter says HI!_

 
Ha that sounds like a fun day! Good food, good drinks, Vicodin and a nap. Sounds good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tell Scooter I said "Hey little buddy!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So guys. I ordered my Sonic Chic/Electroflash stuff Wednesay evening thinking itd get here Friday, because thats always how it works. Im in Jersey and they ship frm Maryland so it doesnt take long at all. I got an email saying it was shipped, on Friday. So I expected it for Saturday. Its still not here. i feel like shaking someone! Where the HELL is my box?!? This is so frustrating. I dont want to wait that long for my stuff. When I ordered my Solar White/Gulf Stream, I ordered it before 11am and got it the next day. theres no excuse for this!!!

Anyways, my nephews bday party was yesterday. So we traveled to Virginia for it. We left the house at maybe 9 ish....didn't get there until maybe 3. (It should have only taken us 3 1/2 hrs) I guess its traffics fault. We went to 2 rest stops, one to get gas (I'm the only one who peed there, the line was so long but it moved quicker than thought). At the rest stop the guy spilled gas all over our car because our gas tank wouldnt hold it all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so we all got gas headaches and had to go through a car wash (only took 5 minutes). And then we stopped at the main rest stop we ALWAYS go to in Maryland, we all peed there and got Starbucks. Starbucks was INSANE....people are idiots. People were waiting for the cups with their intiials on it, when nobody even _asked_ for their initials! So someone got a grande caramel frappucino and said "Nope thats not me, whats CF stand for? Not me" My mom said "CF stand for caramel frappucino" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I ended up taking theirs because nobody made my TALL caramel frappucino 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So we got to the party way late, it was at a swimming pool. So it was still fun....hung out with my siblings and nieces and nephews...it was fun. Then I got kicked out of the pool because I was wearing jean shorts and thats not allowed (haha) So THEN we went to Grannys house, changed, went to Red Robin for dinner....where my sister was a complete bitch to our waitress for NO REASON (my sister has bad anger problems and might be bipolar). Soooooo yeah. And there were some sexyyyy Northern virginia guys at red Robin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then we went home. Got home close to 1am

Aaaaaand my mom is getting laid off since she works in a limo company (nobodys getting limos) and she is very happy about it...but I get my health insurance from her/her job. So now instead of $196 a month, itll be at least $296. I might just stop paying....I cant afford it.


----------



## KikiB (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm lucky that I don't have to pay insurance yet, but there was a scare because I am not in school-just working-and because of that, my dad couldn't keep me on his insurance as soon as I turned 19. Luckily my mum can put me on hers-but I never go to the doctor or anything like that. I haven't been to a doctor since March of 2007-and it was a walk-in clinic cause I thought I had strep.


----------



## kobri (Jul 20, 2008)

Okay here is the Coppering /Dark Soul look. It was a lot more smokey in person. I started playing and got carried away. I don't think I would do the CopperSparkle liner with this again, just the blacktrack.

I used: UDPP, Girl Friendly, Dark Soul, Coppering, Blacktrack, Copper Sparkle, Emerald Green

http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/n...peringOpen.jpg
http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/n...ringClosed.jpg

I haven't figured out how to best take photos this close, always turns out crappy and one colour gets picked up most so nothing looks blended. I'm going to have to get out the manual and start figuring out all these buttons! Also I have a tendancy to look bitchy, half asleep or strung out on heroin, I think my cam is giving me a complex.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 20, 2008)

oy Rebecca, so sorry to hear that! I think you need to come live in Canada. Now to each his own but I don't have to worry about paying any medical insurance--I cannot imagine doing that on top of the last month's worth of doctor visits, medication, oh yeah and living expenses. My goal this summer is to pay off one credit card! but its hard as one paycheque comes in and I pretty much can kiss it goodbye (and no, I've not gone nuts on Mac either). Taking a paycut sucked, but its nice to finally love my job!

And seriously guys, I'm so drawn to this site today, I just cannot freaking concentrate on this bullcrap business/government relations paper. I feel so tired from marking all weekend, my mind can't focus! (and as you can tell, I have excuses for ALL my procrastinating!--if you ever need an excuse, ask me for one!) 

LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Another excuse--I need to clean ALLLLLLL my makeup brushes. Dirrrrrty. What else...laundry day. Yes and writing this all up is also part of my procrastination!

So elegant-one, do you have the white lights hydropowder eyeshadow from Shisheido? I had put a base of paintpot (perky) and then swiped some white lights over top and it was so nice and wet and shiny looking! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now I just need to check the staying power in the heat and crease factor. but so pretty!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_I'm lucky that I don't have to pay insurance yet, but there was a scare because I am not in school-just working-and because of that, my dad couldn't keep me on his insurance as soon as I turned 19. Luckily my mum can put me on hers-but I never go to the doctor or anything like that. I haven't been to a doctor since March of 2007-and it was a walk-in clinic cause I thought I had strep._

 
You are lucky. My ex is gonna be 23 and is JUST now gonna need health insurance. As soon as I turned 19 I was done. Its too much....that plus my phone bill, plus rent plus food aghhhhhhhhh


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 20, 2008)

thanks for sharing Kobri! Wow thats an awesome eye combo! I have all the colours except the emerald green!

I've not touched coppersparkle yet, so freaking chunky for my taste. 

But yea, that does look really awesome with your eyes. And you have FABULOUS eyelashes!!


----------



## kobri (Jul 20, 2008)

I just got a sample of emerald green in a swap and wanted to try it. I love it so I'm gonna have to figure out some more looks for it, wish I had gotten a bigger sample!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_You are lucky. My ex is gonna be 23 and is JUST now gonna need health insurance. As soon as I turned 19 I was done. Its too much....that plus my phone bill, plus rent plus food aghhhhhhhhh_

 
I mean I know that I am going to have to be getting a much better job here shortly in order to just get the money to move out-they not only are hiring more people who they will give more hours to, but for the holiday season they want to hire 30 seasonal folks and give everybody no more than 25 hours. I'm making sure to tell my manager that if she can't schedule me for a full 40, I can't stick around.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 20, 2008)

its truly awesome as a liner! you freelance right? i'm sure you could justify a full jar....lol I LOOOVEE me pigments! I reallly want to get old gold as it reminds me of green brown and blue brown with the duochrome awesomeness but I think old gold is much more wearable in the day time. Though I do like wearing green brown and sunpepper during the day.


----------



## kobri (Jul 20, 2008)

I have a deep deep passion for Old Gold pigment. I think I actually gasped the first time I swatched it. I haven't been freelancing too much, just weddings for people I know, so for those I kinda have to stick with the basics. Although it's not like I've ever actually justified a purchase with anything other than love it/have to have it!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 20, 2008)

ooh I've never seen old gold in person (we recently got a mac freestanding thats across the city, I've not been yet) but cannot wait to see it!! but I know if I go to the store (since i've only ever had counters to go to) that will probably leave the store with me, as well as some other pigments. I know they don't make sense to have huge jars that will last forever but I love having them in their original jars!

maybe ill reward myself if/when i finish this paper!!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 20, 2008)

*thinking outloud* 

It must be a nice Sunday wherever the rest of the bimbos are, since there has been little activity. 

Where is Allison, Karin, Audrey, elegant-one, Samantha, Katie (this feels like roll call so I'll stop now, but I'm thinking about all you as I sit here and procrastinate!) lol its been a couple hours now of this surfing/refreshing.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 20, 2008)

so bimbos what are the tentatively planned Starflash hauls?

My list of eyeshadows includes:
Dreammaker or Grand Entrance (I don't think I need both)
Mink & Sable (I'm hoping it is what I had hoped Sumptuous Olive to be)
Go
Sunset B (I <3 pinks!)
Smoke & Diamonds.

So far. the personal accounts of the texture just sounds so awesome, I can't wait to check them out!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_*thinking outloud* 

It must be a nice Sunday wherever the rest of the bimbos are, since there has been little activity. 

 lol its been a couple hours now of this surfing/refreshing._

 
My Sunday is already over (10.50 PM here), and it was a rainy day here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I prepare myself for my trip to Cologne next Tuesday, one of two cities in Germany that has a pro store! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can' wait to come there!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 20, 2008)

So far I want from Starflash

Sunset B.
Lotusland
Talent Pool


----------



## KikiB (Jul 20, 2008)

Um, I'm here...so you can't say that I'm not!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Although I DO have to get ready for work eventually. I am hoping to go back to Express and get this really cool one-shouldered top.


----------



## kobri (Jul 20, 2008)

Well I hate annoucing my planned haul ahead of time because I am notorious for completely changing my mind in the store! from the swatches I like grand entrance, smoke and diamonds, sunset b, lotusland, & talent pool. I hope talent pool isn't too much like mutiny or tres teal so that I can get use out of it.


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_Oh ladies! I'm excited!! I checked out the overrich pigment swatches and the dupes look to me, exactly like colours i already have or is perm. ie the kind of olivey green pigment looks like copperized, blondes gold similar to tan.

YAY I will skip this!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think I am skipping the overrich collection as well.  I was hoping that there would be more primary colored pigments.  I need a REAL turquoise frost pigment and more bright colors.  I think that most of these I can dupe.  I am slightly interested in the Blonde one but now that I know that it will be at the PRO store I will wait until my Vegas trip in the winter.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_As far as mattes, Matte2's...I don't care, a matte is a matte...and I would rather chuck anything matte at my television when Megan from I Love Money is up to her usual ways._

 
That Megan girl is terrible and she comes off extremely dumb.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_I have a deep deep passion for Old Gold pigment. I think I actually gasped the first time I swatched it._

 
I have never had old gold pigment but I might have to try this.  Is Old Gold sold a freestanding stores or is it a pro color?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_maybe ill reward myself if/when i finish this paper!!_

 
A MAC purchase is always a good reward for finishing a paper.  I don't know if I would have gotten through my undergraduate studies if I didn't have MAC to reward me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_*thinking outloud* 

It must be a nice Sunday wherever the rest of the bimbos are, since there has been little activity. 

Where is Allison, Karin, Audrey, elegant-one, Samantha, Katie (this feels like role call so I'll stop now, but I'm thinking about all you as I sit here and procrastinate!) lol its been a couple hours now of this surfing/refreshing._

 





  Hi Girls!  I had to take my cat to the vet today which was totally not fun.  I had him in his carrier and he sounded like he was being tortured on the drive over to the vet.  He had these low meows that I have never heard before.  I felt bad for him but geez I am just trying to keep him healthy.  Plus I slept in today because against my better judgement I went out to a local bar with my friends last night and didn't get in until really early in the morning.  

Hope you are all doing well today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_Well I hate annoucing my planned haul ahead of time because I am notorious for completely changing my mind in the store!_

 
Me too!  Once I get to a store or the counter all lists go out the window!  BTW Korbi I really liked the EOTD with coppering.  I might have to try that one out now.


----------



## kobri (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks! I am loving it. Think I might have to go out and catch myself a boy with this look!
I think Old Gold is at freestanding. Mine is a sample from a swap, but I think i have seen it at the store.


----------



## KikiB (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, Old Gold is at the Freestanding.

As far as Overrich goes, I am getting Mega-Rich for sure-and that is it. I will also pick up Off The Radar at the CCO because I love oranges and I don't have an orange pigment yet. I totally would get the neon pigments since they are bright but the fact that they are matte kills it. I'd rather have a more subdued frosty because shimmer is a requirement.

And Katie, did you see the preview of tonight's ILM? Megan makes herself look like an even bigger idiot-when she is up for elimination with Heat and Mr. Boston on the power lunch, Frank (The Entertainer) doesn't want to hear it. And then she shows up AT elimination in a skanky monokini.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 20, 2008)

Ladies, I am happy to report that slowly but surely day by day I am able to be up out of bed more and more with a little bit less dizziness. It hits worst at night now so we shall see how I feel around 8 or so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And i did an fotd with hot contrast and warm soul mineralize blush. My bed didnt discriminate, so I havent gotten dolled up in a long long time. I needed a pick me up and was feeling up to taking some pics.

You can find the fotd here
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://specktra.net/f166/vertigo-108027/#post1219271


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_Okay 2 votes for Blanc Type? I need to check this out after Starflash!_

 
Me three!!  I love Blanc Type for a highlight.  I would've never picked it out for myself, so mad props to the MA at my counter who did.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_*thinking outloud* 

It must be a nice Sunday wherever the rest of the bimbos are, since there has been little activity. 

Where is Allison, Karin, Audrey, elegant-one, Samantha, Katie (this feels like role call so I'll stop now, but I'm thinking about all you as I sit here and procrastinate!) lol its been a couple hours now of this surfing/refreshing._

 
I'm heeeeere!  I had day one of my review from yesterday's exam today.  6 hours (ugh!) with an hour lunch break.  I found out though, that I didn't do as bad as I thought.  I failed to read the instructions on interpreting my raw score, so I'm a happy camper now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_





 Hi Girls! I had to take my cat to the vet today which was totally not fun. I had him in his carrier and he sounded like he was being tortured on the drive over to the vet. He had these low meows that I have never heard before. I felt bad for him but geez I am just trying to keep him healthy. Plus I slept in today because against my better judgement I went out to a local bar with my friends last night and didn't get in until really early in the morning. 

Hope you are all doing well today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I totally read you on the cat in car.  The noises they make seriously sound like they're being subjected to medieval torture!  And getting them into (and then out of) the carrier?!  Damn near impossible when the lock their legs and go all spread-eagle!  But, I outsmarted mine by getting a top-loading carrier and then I just hog-tie legs with my hand and put 'em in upside down.  Doesn't make for happy kitties, but we're out the door in less than 5 minutes and I'm not all scratched up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You and I had pretty similar evenings, Katie!  I didn't get home until almost 3 am!!  I was just hanging out with some girlfriends at one girl's new place and we just chatted the evening away (with a bit of wine, of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) - the next thing we knew it was 1:30...but we kept on talking!  I didn't drink much (knowing I had to be in class at 9 am) but it was still so much fun just to hang out like that.  Very relaxing and just what I needed after a long day.


----------



## stv578 (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey Ladies... checking in quickly, actually tried to get a few minutes in earlier but duty called!  It's been a really busy day keeping the kids entertained since it's completely crappy out.

I cannot seem to get a list together for Starflash, because I need to see these in person.  Some of them do look like stuff from the perm. line, so I need to swatch them and go from there.  So far I'm interested in Go, Smoke & Diamonds (I really hope this is somewhat like Antiqued Gold Glitter as was mentioned in the starflash discussion), Sunset B (lovee me pinks!) and Bold and Brazen.  Mink and Sable looks interesting too, but any olive shade that's too brown looks like mud on me, so i'll wait and see!  Oh, and Grand Entrance since Dreamcatcher sounds a little like Rose Blanc.  


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_ 
You and I had pretty similar evenings, Katie! I didn't get home until almost 3 am!! I was just hanging out with some girlfriends at one girl's new place and we just chatted the evening away (with a bit of wine, of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) - the next thing we knew it was 1:30...but we kept on talking! I didn't drink much (knowing I had to be in class at 9 am) but it was still so much fun just to hang out like that. Very relaxing and just what I needed after a long day._

 
This is why I used to make sure I picked classes after 10:00 if I could, lol!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_ 





 Hi Girls! I had to take my cat to the vet today which was totally not fun. I had him in his carrier and he sounded like he was being tortured on the drive over to the vet. He had these low meows that I have never heard before. I felt bad for him but geez I am just trying to keep him healthy. Plus I slept in today because against my better judgement I went out to a local bar with my friends last night and didn't get in until really early in the morning. 

Hope you are all doing well today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
Poor kitty!  Hope he'll be okay though.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Ladies, I am happy to report that slowly but surely day by day I am able to be up out of bed more and more with a little bit less dizziness. It hits worst at night now so we shall see how I feel around 8 or so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Glad to hear you're getting better!  

Alright, I'm off again, but I'll catch up later and check out the FOTD's!  Oh, and of course I'll provide today's report for the mineralize stuff that i tried out!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 20, 2008)

I'M HERE! And I'm alive! Long day at work. Had to go in, but felt gross. I called in sick the last two days, ha, oops? Anyhow. Matte pigments can be made shimmery by mixing them with a bit of glitter or a neutral shimmery pigment or whatnot. My cat will walk into the carrier on her own, and only cries when I shut the door. Once we're outside, she shuts up and just shakes. I need some swatching action for Starflash to figure out what the hell I want. I'm intrigued by Lotusland, Top Hat, Mink & Sable, Smoke & Diamonds, Talent Pool, and I suppose Sunset B (my collection of pink shadows include frisco (blech), pink venus (blech) and romping (<3! ...but not entirely pink). I figure I should have a pink some day? I'm trying to convince myself to only get 3 tops, but that will be damn hard. Why can't these bastard be permanent? Especially with all the cuts made to the perm line in this past while. I want emerald green pigment. I want a lot of things. Oops. From Overrich, I only intend to get Mega-Rich. I love Coppering eyeshadow. 

I'm happy to be laying down and not having to worry about being dizzy. Woooo!


----------



## kobri (Jul 20, 2008)

I was just on the how old are you thread, so many October babies in here, we'll have to have a party


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm a November child!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 20, 2008)

I am a September Child!

I am glad to know that my cat is not the only one that freaks out.  I felt like such a terrible cat mom! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW Adina I am glad to hear that you are feeling better!  I am sending lots of love your way for a speedy recovery!  You look gorgeous in your FOTD!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I am a September Child!

I am glad to know that my cat is not the only one that freaks out.  I felt like such a terrible cat mom! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW Adina I am glad to hear that you are feeling better!  I am sending lots of love your way for a speedy recovery!  You look gorgeous in your FOTD!_

 
My cat is... remarkably stupid. I love her dearly and she's adorable, but dear cheese is she dumb.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I am a September Child!

I am glad to know that my cat is not the only one that freaks out. I felt like such a terrible cat mom! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW Adina I am glad to hear that you are feeling better! I am sending lots of love your way for a speedy recovery! You look gorgeous in your FOTD!_

 
Yeah, DH and I really tried when we got Chewy (the one in my avatar) to take him in the car every chance we could (kinda like a dog) in the hopes that he wouldn't be so freaked out.  But, since he's afraid of strangers, we couldn't take him anywhere anyway.  He'd be relatively OK in the car, but once he saw people around, he'd freak out and try to hide in my arms or his basket (he had his own tote basket for awhile during all this).  He's not nearly as bad in the car as my other cat, Domino, though.  Chewy will be quieter and likes to poke his head out of the carrier to see out the windows as we're driving.  Domino, though, makes God-awful noises and if he's not in a carrier, he'll piss in the car...and once he pooped (in DH's thank gooness)!!  He was so embarrassed, lol!  He put his ears down (we call the airplane ears around our house since they look like little airplane wings) and slinked into my lap (tail between his legs and all...DH was driving) and curled up in a tight little ball.  It was gross and hilarious all at once!!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I'm a November child!_

 
ME TOO! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 November babies = Wild Child  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, me 4th on the Blanc Type! I use it on a brush like the 224 & do a swipe at where the shadows are at the inner corner of the eye next to the nose & then on down just a bit over my concealer.

Adina - its so good to hear you're doing better!

Purrtykitty - I just know you'll do well on the final test 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*waving hi* to everyone else


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm a March baby! (and so are quite a few of my close family members)


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_ME TOO! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 November babies = Wild Child  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wheeeee! I'm November 20th, which (if you enjoy horoscopes) means I'm a Scorpio on the cusp of Sagittarius!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 20, 2008)

Ladies, how the heck does the multi quote function work? I've tried hitting the multi button but where does it pop up in the box to write below each post? I tried hitting the multi button and then hitting go advanced and still nada.

lol i think its far too advanced for me!

I'm realllly thinking I'm a going to go to the mac counter tomorrow--hot contrast will be mine (I think if I can get one with slightly less black....yea right)

woo October baby! sometimes mine will fall on the Canadian holiday--that was never fun trying to get friends over. But then itd be a long weekend! but thats only every few years


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 20, 2008)

You have to type inbetween the quotes to do that.  The multi-quote function just makes a list of the quotes and then it's up to you to go in and separate with your own reply.  At least that's how I do it.

OK girlies, I have to go to bed.  I am practically falling asleep here.  Between all the stress of preparing for my exam and not getting enough sleep all around (last night included), I am just wiped.  I'm gonna take a dose of Simply Sleep (that Tylenol OTC sleep stuff) and pass out.  I'll chat with all you beauties later!!

Oh, and I was thinking about this the other day...where's TamEva?!  We miss you TamEva!!


----------



## stv578 (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_ Domino, though, makes God-awful noises and if he's not in a carrier, he'll piss in the car...and once he pooped (in DH's thank gooness)!!_

 
LOL!  

Hannah, the multi function isn't working at the moment.  But normally, after you've hit the multi thingy, you click on 'post reply' and the quotes should be there.  Oh, and if I have the name wrong, I'm very sorry.  I'm trying to learn everyone's names still!

I'm a December baby.  I was born the day John Lennon was killed (how depressing) and the day Jim Morrison was born!  Just some trivia there!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 20, 2008)

Rock on! thanks karin! that was my issue. I'd hit the multi button but then go advanced...not the quote button. Now i figured it out! lol


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 20, 2008)

thanks stv! (is nora your name? if i remember properly. if not please correct me!)

yep i'm Hannah!


----------



## stv578 (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Oh, and I was thinking about this the other day...where's TamEva?! We miss you TamEva!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I was wondering the same thing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nighty night!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 20, 2008)

I always have gotten confused as to how people would complain that the multiquotes didn't work. Maybe I'm just crazy, but hitting quote on the last thing you want to quote after hitting multi on the others just seemed the natural thing to me, so I've always had it work! Ha!


----------



## stv578 (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_ME TOO! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 November babies = Wild Child 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
There's two November babies in our household!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_thanks stv! (is nora your name? if i remember properly. if not please correct me!)

yep i'm Hannah!_

 
Yup, Nora it is!  And though I look the farthest thing from Irish, back in the day when I worked as a cashier, some older folks would see my name tag and ask if I'm Irish just because of the name!  Now just to give you all some perspective on how amusing that was, I have olive skin that tans very easily, dark brown eyes and I'm Armenian, soooo... rather non-Irish looking, lol!  

Oh, and Hannah, I was going to try to do pics of the MES's, but it's just been too hectic here.  Just starting to wind down now, but the lights are dim for the kids to "settle" down.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_
lol i think its far too advanced for me!

I'm realllly thinking I'm a going to go to the mac counter tomorrow--hot contrast will be mine (I think if I can get one with slightly less black....yea right)
_

 
Hahaha...it took me a while too figure it out too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You have to get Hot Contrast!!!!! It can be as subtle or dramatic as you want it to be. And, like you i so totally love Play on Plums! I wore POP & then PO at the center & HC at the outer corner & crease - wow

I was wondering about TamEva too?


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_There's two November babies in our household!
_

 
I find myself over here going, "There ARE two November babies in our household, ARE!!!!"

I tried to resist, but couldn't.


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_You have to type inbetween the quotes to do that.  The multi-quote function just makes a list of the quotes and then it's up to you to go in and separate with your own reply.  At least that's how I do it.

OK girlies, I have to go to bed.  I am practically falling asleep here.  Between all the stress of preparing for my exam and not getting enough sleep all around (last night included), I am just wiped.  I'm gonna take a dose of Simply Sleep (that Tylenol OTC sleep stuff) and pass out.  I'll chat with all you beauties later!!

Oh, and I was thinking about this the other day...where's TamEva?!  We miss you TamEva!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Have a good nights sleep!  I was wondering where she was as well!  Her posts are really funny!


----------



## kobri (Jul 20, 2008)

Yay Scorps! I'm October 29th so I got a lot of halloween themed gifts as a kid.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 20, 2008)

Im a late march baby. My bf is early April. That makes us 2 aries, hehe.

Night to those going to bed. The dizziness as predicted is worse at night so I will be clocking out earlier than usual myself


----------



## jenntoz (Jul 20, 2008)

My birthday was yesterday.  It was pretty uneventful, blah


----------



## kobri (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 20, 2008)

My boyfriend has Pisces as both his sun and moon signs - yeesh! 

Your sun sign is the most commonly known one. To figure out your Moon sign and your Rising/ascendant sign, you need to know the time of your birth, general latitude of birth place, and have a chart. 

My sun is scorpio cuspal on sag, my moon is cancer and my ascendant is scorpio - that's a lot of water, dudes!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_My birthday was yesterday.  It was pretty uneventful, blah
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Happy biiiiiiiiirthday!


----------



## stv578 (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I find myself over here going, "There ARE two November babies in our household, ARE!!!!"

I tried to resist, but couldn't. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aren't we picky?!


----------



## stv578 (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_My birthday was yesterday. It was pretty uneventful, blah
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Night to those going to bed. The dizziness as predicted is worse at night so I will be clocking out earlier than usual myself_

 
It was good to see you around today Adina! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Have a good nights sleep!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_My birthday was yesterday.  It was pretty uneventful, blah
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Happy Birthday!!!!  Did you get anything good for your birthday? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Some new MAC perhaps?


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Aren't we picky?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes!


----------



## stv578 (Jul 20, 2008)

Here's my report for today ladies...

I tried out Pink Split and Love Thing.  Love Thing as predicted is extremely pigmented but beautiful.  I used the lightest hand, and it still went on fairly dark.  But once I figured it out, it was quite flattering on, and considering the rather rough night I had last night with the little one and looked like the walking dead this morning, it really woke up the complexion!

Pink Split... hmmm, i wasn't overly wowed by this.  It didn't really provide much colour.   The solid side is a very pale and very shimmery pink, and I probably would've been disappointed in this one.  However, the shimmer is actually almost a golden shimmer and this makes it really pretty.  The grey shade was okay, but didn't really show up too much on.  I was hoping it would've showed up a little better.  Since I had Love Thing on though, which is quite strong, this paired well with it.  

Tomorrow will be Odd Couple!  I'm having a lot of fun with these!


----------



## jenntoz (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Happy Birthday!!!! Did you get anything good for your birthday? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Some new MAC perhaps? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks so much
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I DID get some new MAC goodies during the week(I put my cool & warm eye palettes & pop circle from colour forms on my hubby's cc, lol, does that count?) Then last night I decided he should also get me love thing, so he happily ordered it for me(once again, he has no idea)  Also, last week he got me a gorgeous new denim monogramouflage louis vuitton bag...yummy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(THAT purchase he was well aware of)


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_Thanks so much
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I DID get some new MAC goodies during the week(I put my cool & warm eye palettes & pop circle from colour forms on my hubby's cc, lol, does that count?) Then last night I decided he should also get me love thing, so he happily ordered it for me(once again, he has no idea)  Also, last week he got me a gorgeous new denim monogramouflage louis vuitton bag...yummy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(THAT purchase he was well aware of)_

 
Damn, he's good! He even gets you great presents without knowing what he's doing!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm a May baby and you can tell because of how stubborn I am.

So some bad news on the job front-pretty much they have asked EVERYBODY who has been around for awhile at the store if they want a temporary promotion. Everyone, that is, except for me. They would rather die than promote me. And it sucks because they need to have somebody who is trained, who can come in at a moment's notice, but they would rather see me not only leave, but probably get beaten down. I mean I haven't really eaten at all today...but my appetite is completely gone. And I am having a massive headache.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey girls! Just popping in. I am at my dad's again, I will be home tomorrow afternoon! The 2 hour drive down here killed my hip though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Happy late b-day Jenntoz!!!

I am glad your getting better Adina! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am a September baby. But my hubby & I are both Libras. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will talk to you girls tomorrow afternoon!!!!!!!!!!! XOXO


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_Thanks so much
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I DID get some new MAC goodies during the week(I put my cool & warm eye palettes & pop circle from colour forms on my hubby's cc, lol, does that count?) Then last night I decided he should also get me love thing, so he happily ordered it for me(once again, he has no idea)  Also, last week he got me a gorgeous new denim monogramouflage louis vuitton bag...yummy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(THAT purchase he was well aware of)_

 
Does your husband have a single brother!?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Wow what a great husband and I am drooling over the thought of that bag.  I do love makeup but I have an extreme weakness for handbags!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_I'm a May baby and you can tell because of how stubborn I am.

So some bad news on the job front-pretty much they have asked EVERYBODY who has been around for awhile at the store if they want a temporary promotion. Everyone, that is, except for me. They would rather die than promote me. And it sucks because they need to have somebody who is trained, who can come in at a moment's notice, but they would rather see me not only leave, but probably get beaten down. I mean I haven't really eaten at all today...but my appetite is completely gone. And I am having a massive headache._

 
I am really sorry!  You sound like such a dedicated employee that I am suprised that they treat you this way.  Can you ask your manager why you weren't asked?


----------



## KikiB (Jul 21, 2008)

Pretty much they said that I am what is holding myself back and that the things that are killing it are things that I cannot change because they make me who I am-they are my personality. I have tried to change them but they are things that do not change. Rather than give me an opportunity to prove myself (the thing is a temporary sales leader, where you aren't given the authority that the managers or sales leaders are but it is a development opportunity), they would rather see me leave. My manager does not care if I leave or not. The CM's would want to keep me on for the floor moves but I hate going to work now. I just get so much anxiety. If my manager asks what is up, I am going to tell her point-blank that between my inability to find a job and feeling worthless here, I'm getting extremely sad all the time. I'm also going to ask her "Would you rather give me an opportunity to prove myself, or would you rather I left?" 

Ah, work drama. Not to mention that when I go and look for a job I probably would not get hired anywhere. The only thing that is keeping me around is that I KNOW I am good enough to move up, and loyalty.


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 21, 2008)

That sounds like an sad environment to work in.  Your manager seems like a jerk if she has said that stuff to your face.  I don't see what the harm is in giving you a chance.  I think I have asked this before but can you transfer to another store?  I hate to say this but maybe you should find a new job.  Can you transfer to another Limited company store like Victoria's Secret or Express?


----------



## KikiB (Jul 21, 2008)

She has not said the harsher stuff but the attitude she seems to have is the one I told you of. However she has said point blank that I will never advance in the company, and that I will never advance period. I can't transfer to another BBW-the one that is actually closer to my house just got restaffed with an all new SLT, plus it is a LOT slower and there are people who I went to school with who well, I would rather not see again. The store up north, I don't like the way they are run...and there's no downtown. Express is not part of Limited Brands anymore. I have thought of applying there though. My friend worked at VS and she told me to make sure I do NOT go over there-even though I could probably be ready for a leadership post in a few short months. Just development, as well as learning the product which is easy for me.


----------



## KikiB (Jul 21, 2008)

But on a lighter note, a fun thing to do when the power is out at your mall and you're stuck behind the grate is to stand in front of it (from inside)...the mall becomes a giant aquarium/zoo. The People Zoo! Heh...


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_My birthday was yesterday.  It was pretty uneventful, blah
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Aw...Happy Birthday hun!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_   Wow what a great husband and I am drooling over the thought of that bag.  I do love makeup but I have an extreme weakness for handbags!_

 
You know, originally I thought that was what "coachkitten" meant - that you liked Coach handbags


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 21, 2008)

Happy Birthday Jenntoz!!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_You know, originally I thought that was what "coachkitten" meant - that you liked Coach handbags 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
I thought that, too!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 21, 2008)

Jenntoz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I wish you all the best.


Bimbos, I will be away until Thursday and make my trip to the pro store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait to pick up Love Thing mineralized blush and some pro items. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pro Store - I am coming...


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 21, 2008)

Happy belated birthday Jenntoz! Your husband is a sweetie for all the goodies he got you!

Kiki- sorry to hear about your bad luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Everyone else, hi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How is everyone doing?


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_You know, originally I thought that was what "coachkitten" meant - that you liked Coach handbags 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I thought that, too!_

 
You two are right but it is also the name of my cat.  To this day I regret naming my cat after a brand but hey I was five years younger and material things seemed to matter a lot more then! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It seems pretty fitting for my cat now but I don't know if I would name him that all over again.  I do still really love Coach bags! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Bimbos, I will be away until Thursday and make my trip to the pro store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait to pick up Love Thing mineralized blush and some pro items. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pro Store - I am coming... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Should we warn the Pro store that Susanne is coming!?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Have a great trip and I can't wait to hear about your pro store haul!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 21, 2008)

Ohhhh.....on a side note my sister and her husband just got back from Europe last night and they got me some of the Euristrocrats lipsticks.  I got milan mode, patisserie, ramblas red, and saint germain.  I am so excited especially for Saint Germain (after seeing bunnybunnybunny's post) and ramblas red because they are ACs and I love the Amplified finish.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  She also got me a few MAC postcards.  I totally am bummed that the US counters don't give out postcards anymore.  I loved collecting them!  I just had to share my new MAC stuff!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 21, 2008)

Ramplas Red is awesome, isn't it?


----------



## jenntoz (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks for all the well-wishes!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and my hubby does have a brother that is going through a divorce, but he's a loser(thats one of the reasons for the divorce, lol)

Kiki- I'm sure things will get better for you, hopefully something good is right around the corner.

Adina-I hope you'er feeling better!

Susanne- Have a fun & safe trip!!!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 21, 2008)

Have a great trip, Susanne! Hurray lipsticks and postcards Katie! Hurray!

It's a mini-Christmas over here, gals. I got FOUR packages in the mail today! WHY DO I NOT KNOW WHERE MY CAMERA IS? You're wondering what I got, hmm? I got pandamonium quad, half a jar of aire de blu pigment, verve-acious IPP, belightful IPP, sugar trance lipglass, squeeze it lipglass, cult fave lipglass, samples of green space and the yellow neon pigment for a friend at work (her first mac! Awww...), Silly girl lipglass, a mini wonderstruck lustreglass as a bonus! (Bonuses ROCK! I love surprises!), Orange Tangent eyeshadow (GORGEOUS), full jar of azrael blue pigment, artjam paint (brilliantly packaged in a pharmacy pill tube), electrolady liquidlast liner and *MY VERY FIRST DAZZLEGLASS!!!!!!!!! *Ms Fizz. 

I'm frigging excited over here and don't know what to play with first! AAAHHHHH! I think orange tangent and sunsplosion will make an amazing orange eye, as they're both frigging kick-ass shadows.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 21, 2008)

I just held up the lipglosses I got and declared that my MAC lipgloss collection pretty much doubled today (except I forgot about my lipgelees, so not quite, but anyhow) and my boyfriend was all, "Hey, Fafi stuff!"

He's learning well.


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Have a great trip, Susanne! Hurray lipsticks and postcards Katie! Hurray!

It's a mini-Christmas over here, gals. I got FOUR packages in the mail today! WHY DO I NOT KNOW WHERE MY CAMERA IS? You're wondering what I got, hmm? I got pandamonium quad, half a jar of aire de blu pigment, verve-acious IPP, belightful IPP, sugar trance lipglass, squeeze it lipglass, cult fave lipglass, samples of green space and the yellow neon pigment for a friend at work (her first mac! Awww...), Silly girl lipglass, a mini wonderstruck lustreglass as a bonus! (Bonuses ROCK! I love surprises!), Orange Tangent eyeshadow (GORGEOUS), full jar of azrael blue pigment, artjam paint (brilliantly packaged in a pharmacy pill tube), electrolady liquidlast liner and *MY VERY FIRST DAZZLEGLASS!!!!!!!!! *Ms Fizz. 

I'm frigging excited over here and don't know what to play with first! AAAHHHHH! I think orange tangent and sunsplosion will make an amazing orange eye, as they're both frigging kick-ass shadows._

 
Wow enjoy all of your stuff!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love Ms Fizz!  Such a great fuschia.  Orange tangent and sunsplosion are two of my favorite summer colors!


----------



## stv578 (Jul 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_ 
Bimbos, I will be away until Thursday and make my trip to the pro store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait to pick up Love Thing mineralized blush and some pro items. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pro Store - I am coming... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Have a great time and have fun at the pro store!  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Ohhhh.....on a side note my sister and her husband just got back from Europe last night and they got me some of the Euristrocrats lipsticks. I got milan mode, patisserie, ramblas red, and saint germain. I am so excited especially for Saint Germain (after seeing bunnybunnybunny's post) and ramblas red because they are ACs and I love the Amplified finish. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She also got me a few MAC postcards. I totally am bummed that the US counters don't give out postcards anymore. I loved collecting them! I just had to share my new MAC stuff! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You lucky girl!  That sounds great!  Let us know how everything is.


----------



## stv578 (Jul 21, 2008)

Soooo... back to MAC i went today to return something (the first Merrily I got was really scratched up, and I just couldn't live with it!). So there i went over to the Electroflash display again, to have a look at Love Connection. And well, I left with Sea & Sky and Polar Opposites!!! So that completes my collection of these, all but Love Connection, which looked like it was too light and would have a lot of fall out. I have no will power whatsoever! 

And today's report: Odd Couple. Mixed feelings on this. Great colours, not so great texture. The violet is really quite pretty, and got my 3 yr old son's approval. But I had a ton of fall out after applying and this didn't last through the day very well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I need to play with this some more and try another base.  I hope I can get it to work.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Soooo... back to MAC i went today to return something (the first Merrily I got was really scratched up, and I just couldn't live with it!). So there i went over to the Electroflash display again, to have a look at Love Connection. And well, I left with Sea & Sky and Polar Opposites!!! So that completes my collection of these, all but Love Connection, which looked like it was too light and would have a lot of fall out. I have no will power whatsoever! 

And today's report: Odd Couple. Mixed feelings on this. Great colours, not so great texture. The violet is really quite pretty, and got my 3 yr old son's approval. But I had a ton of fall out after applying and this didn't last through the day very well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I need to play with this some more and try another base.  I hope I can get it to work._

 
Will power? What's that? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What base did you use today?


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Ohhhh.....on a side note my sister and her husband just got back from Europe last night and they got me some of the Euristrocrats lipsticks. I got milan mode, patisserie, ramblas red, and saint germain. I am so excited especially for Saint Germain (after seeing bunnybunnybunny's post) and ramblas red because they are ACs and I love the Amplified finish. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 She also got me a few MAC postcards. I totally am bummed that the US counters don't give out postcards anymore. I loved collecting them! I just had to share my new MAC stuff! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ooh, Patisserie is so pretty!  I CP'd for it and it's my new go to nude...but not too much since it's too hard to get.  MAC totally needs to release that collection over here!

Lol, Nora!!  Actually I find that Love Connection doesn't really have much fall out...I've gotten much better at packing/patting on my e/s and I had no trouble with that one...you know...just in case you were wondering!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Have a great trip, Susanne! Hurray lipsticks and postcards Katie! Hurray!

It's a mini-Christmas over here, gals. I got FOUR packages in the mail today! WHY DO I NOT KNOW WHERE MY CAMERA IS? You're wondering what I got, hmm? I got pandamonium quad, half a jar of aire de blu pigment, verve-acious IPP, belightful IPP, sugar trance lipglass, squeeze it lipglass, cult fave lipglass, samples of green space and the yellow neon pigment for a friend at work (her first mac! Awww...), Silly girl lipglass, a mini wonderstruck lustreglass as a bonus! (Bonuses ROCK! I love surprises!), Orange Tangent eyeshadow (GORGEOUS), full jar of azrael blue pigment, artjam paint (brilliantly packaged in a pharmacy pill tube), electrolady liquidlast liner and *MY VERY FIRST DAZZLEGLASS!!!!!!!!! *Ms Fizz. 

I'm frigging excited over here and don't know what to play with first! AAAHHHHH! I think orange tangent and sunsplosion will make an amazing orange eye, as they're both frigging kick-ass shadows._

 
YAY!!! I am glad your stuff arrived safely!!! I was worried that it wouldn't. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was hard letting that Miss Fizz go, lol. 

I am back home and sore! I did manage to pick up some Sake & a sake set, some Maderia (my dad has a "few" bottles) & some red wine. So, I think I am going to crack the wine open and have some brie cheese! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How is everyone tonight???


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 21, 2008)

lol I agree with Karin about packing on love connection! 

Im very impressed Nora with your electroflash collection!! I'm still on the fence about hot contrast. I just don't know about me and black eyeshadow. on my eyes. i look dead. (or its all in my head :S)


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_
I am back home and sore! I did manage to pick up some Sake & a sake set, some Maderia (my dad has a "few" bottles) & some red wine. So, I think I am going to crack the wine open and have some brie cheese! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 





 Cheers to you...thats what I'm off to do & relax. Hopefully it will ease your pain a bit


----------



## stv578 (Jul 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Will power? What's that? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What base did you use today?_

 
I used Benefit Fy Eye and then used Soft Ochre paint pot.  I've had the best luck using the ArtDeco base with these so far, so i'm going to try that next.  Not sure what else to try.  I have a few paints somewhere.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_ 
Lol, Nora!! Actually I find that Love Connection doesn't really have much fall out...I've gotten much better at packing/patting on my e/s and I had no trouble with that one...you know...just in case you were wondering! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Nope, not gonna do it! You enabler you!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I just wasn't feeling this one at all.  8's my lucky number, I'll just leave it at that!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_lol I agree with Karin about packing on love connection! 

Im very impressed Nora with your electroflash collection!! I'm still on the fence about hot contrast. I just don't know about me and black eyeshadow. on my eyes. i look dead. (or its all in my head :S)_

 
I can honestly say this is the most I have ever bought from one collection!  

I assure you Hot Contrast will not look really black if you get a good one!  This so far is my favourite of the bunch!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_ 
I am back home and sore! I did manage to pick up some Sake & a sake set, some Maderia (my dad has a "few" bottles) & some red wine. So, I think I am going to crack the wine open and have some brie cheese! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Mmmmm, Brie...


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 21, 2008)

Brie is delicious, and I love paints. I'm up to six different colours now, woo! (Artjam, Bare Canvas, Canton Candy, Chartru, Flammable, Mauvism - Do you like how I alphabetized them off the top of my head? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Ooh, Patisserie is so pretty!  I CP'd for it and it's my new go to nude...but not too much since it's too hard to get.  MAC totally needs to release that collection over here!_

 
Karin do you by any chance know if Patisserie is close to rubia lipstick.  They look really similar to be but I still haven't had the chance to try and of these lipsticks on yet.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_YAY!!! I am glad your stuff arrived safely!!! I was worried that it wouldn't. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was hard letting that Miss Fizz go, lol. 

I am back home and sore! I did manage to pick up some Sake & a sake set, some Maderia (my dad has a "few" bottles) & some red wine. So, I think I am going to crack the wine open and have some brie cheese! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How is everyone tonight???_

 
Hi Allison!  Mmm....wine and cheese sound really good!  Sorry to hear that you are sore.  Hopefully relaxing and wine will help at bit.  How are scooter and the crabs doing?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Brie is delicious, and I love paints. I'm up to six different colours now, woo! (Artjam, Bare Canvas, Canton Candy, Chartru, Flammable, Mauvism - Do you like how I alphabetized them off the top of my head? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 
ALL of my MAC is alphabetized in its particular drawer.  I am nutty about being organized!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh oh oh, have I mentioned that Salsabelle CCB is lovely?

And if you want to talk nutty about having organized makeup... you should see my excel spreadsheet that I keep inventory in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As Adina can testify, it's pretty wacky. Especially since I've gone from about 20 MAC products in February to the 340 I have now, not including stuff still in the mail...


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 22, 2008)

"These" SHOULD BE DESTROYED


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 22, 2008)

^^ OMG those are soo ugly!!!

Katie, Scooter & the crabs are doing well. I picked up some squid for Scooter today, I hope he likes it!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 22, 2008)

I don't know about Rubia l/s because I don't have it. If I had to say, Patisserie reminds me of VGV V l/s, only less sparkly.

Ooh, wine and cheese sound divine. I loooove Brie! I just enjoyed a classy snack of Smoked Salmon Dip with Wheat Thins and Diet 7Up, lol! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Actually, the Smoked Salmon Dip is really tasty - I got it a Supertarget. And really, it's the first thing I've had an appetite for all day. For some reason, I have just not been hungry. I really think it's stress. I've been forcing myself to eat meals because obviously not doing so would be counter-productive to studying. But, it's not all bad...my jeans are fitting better! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I'm also finding I want more healthy foods (except for the Salmon Dip of course) rather than fried stuff...which is good because the stress is wreaking havoc on my digestive system as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good lord Samantha!!  You are a woman on a mission, lol!  Once you find your camera, we will need to see pictures of your rapidly growing collection!

And, um...ewwww on the "bootie sandals".  What is the point of those?  For people who have hot feet, but cold ankles?!


----------



## stv578 (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_"These" SHOULD BE DESTROYED_

 





I have a few profanities going through my head as I wonder why someone would actually think those are a good idea...


----------



## stv578 (Jul 22, 2008)

Samantha... I love that name!  The first time I was pregnant, we had decided on that name if we ended up having a girl.  We had one name for either gender and ended up with a boy. The second time around, we added Lauren to the list for whatever reason.  When my daughter was born, I thought she looked like a Samantha and started calling her that.  But DH decided he liked Lauren.  Even though we had picked both of those names together, when we couldn't decide on the final name I had left it up to him to pick, and there you have it.  We went with Lauren.  I still think she looks like a Samantha sometimes!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 22, 2008)

Those sandals or what ever they are called are afwul!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm dying to find my camera so I can take pictures and document! I think those "bootie sandals" are ridiculous and hideous, and when I hear the name Lauren I think Bacall. When my parents named me, there weren't very many Samanthas around. A couple years later, though, they started popping up all over the place! Egads! 

Also, if anyone's interested in some bad jokes, let me know.


----------



## stv578 (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_ I think those "bootie sandals" are ridiculous and hideous, and when I hear the name Lauren I think Bacall._

 
My FIL has always called my daughter Loren, as in Sophia Loren.  I think the old guy had a thing for Ms. Loren!  My MIL used to correct him, but she gave up after a few months!


----------



## kobri (Jul 22, 2008)

Please tell me I am not the only one who laughs whenever someone asks "how are your crabs" or "good luck with the crabs" etc


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 22, 2008)

I laughed out loud when I wrote that!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 22, 2008)

Yeah, I am running into bad luck. Silly me!

The insane thing today was since I figured "Oh, I won't be working", I went to the swimming beach, had fun on the diving board, etc. Well I get called into work and end up working 5 hours, running the floor of our big store by myself, and so forth. Well I was in the water...and when I got to work my eye makeup was still intact (Pagan over Chartru, with Gilded Green on the outer third and crease, and Crystal Avalanche from crease to brow).

Trust me, I have seen WAY uglier shoes. I mean over on TFS, we have an Ugly Shoes forum-where the number one offender is Crocs. There is now a Croc high heel.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Yeah, I am running into bad luck. Silly me!

The insane thing today was since I figured "Oh, I won't be working", I went to the swimming beach, had fun on the diving board, etc. Well I get called into work and end up working 5 hours, running the floor of our big store by myself, and so forth. Well I was in the water...and when I got to work my eye makeup was still intact (Pagan over Chartru, with Gilded Green on the outer third and crease, and Crystal Avalanche from crease to brow).

Trust me, I have seen WAY uglier shoes. I mean over on TFS, we have an Ugly Shoes forum-where the number one offender is Crocs. There is now a Croc high heel.




_

 
I've seen those. They're horrendous. "HURRAY! Let's wear hideous footwear that's dreadful for our feet!" 'Cause Crocs really are awful for your feet, you know.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 22, 2008)

Good morning bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I am very excited to come to the pro store today. I haven't slept much (silly me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## KikiB (Jul 22, 2008)

Even worse is that less than 20 steps from my store? The Crocs kiosk. I am happy that I got the hours today though because at least it's extra money to go towards Starflash. Gosh, I might be able to get three shadows now!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Even worse is that less than 20 steps from my store? The Crocs kiosk. I am happy that I got the hours today though because at least it's extra money to go towards Starflash. Gosh, I might be able to get three shadows now!_

 
Given your schedule for these two weeks, five hours makes a big difference!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 22, 2008)

What do you gals all think of this dress in the purple for Adina? She's wondering.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Good morning bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am very excited to come to the pro store today. I haven't slept much (silly me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )._

 
A pro store visit is absolutely worth being excited about! Have a great time!!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_We went with Lauren. I still think she looks like a Samantha sometimes!_

 
My sisters name is Lauren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sanayhs-tell Adina I like the dress. But to make sure it covers her chichis (or not....who really cares lol) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ummmmm my sister is looking for Rubia l/s. I'd love to find her one as a gift to her but they are probably soooooo expensive

I'm so tired of my jobs. I wasnt able to cash my check frm the pharmacy on friday because I've been so busy. So something weird happened, today my phone bill was due and T Mobile paid it (they DONT do that...they cut it off 9AM) but they paid it today and cut it off at 10PM. I have no phone now. I was supposed to get my check frm the salon on saturday but it wasnt mailed to me. Thats illegal. I want my money. Ive been basically working for free...You cant pay me whenever u want! I have bills I need to pay and I really dont know what to do now.

I need my phone. Ive never been late on my bill. Grrrrrr


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_My sisters name is Lauren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sanayhs-tell Adina I like the dress. But to make sure it covers her chichis (or not....who really cares lol) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ummmmm my sister is looking for Rubia l/s. I'd love to find her one as a gift to her but they are probably soooooo expensive

I'm so tired of my jobs. I wasnt able to cash my check frm the pharmacy on friday because I've been so busy. So something weird happened, today my phone bill was due and T Mobile paid it (they DONT do that...they cut it off 9AM) but they paid it today and cut it off at 10PM. I have no phone now. I was supposed to get my check frm the salon on saturday but it wasnt mailed to me. Thats illegal. I want my money. Ive been basically working for free...You cant pay me whenever u want! I have bills I need to pay and I really dont know what to do now.

I need my phone. Ive never been late on my bill. Grrrrrr_

 
I swear I saw someone selling a BNIB one in the sale thread for $18 which isn't too bad.

Tell Adina that I think that dress is really cute.  I like the purple better than the black though!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 22, 2008)

She wants the purple, anyway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My boyfriend's response was,  "Will it contain her mighty heaving bosom?" which definitely made her chuckle. 

I love employers that don't pay you. Sigh. I've definitely been there, and it SUCKS. Good luck getting that sorted out. Also, if you've never been late on a payment before, you should be able to call them and ask for an adjustment or something, and talk them into helping you out just this once. Chances are, as long as you don't get someone nasty, they will.


----------



## KikiB (Jul 22, 2008)

I love that dress for Adina but I love it more for myself...heh. I love me some dresses.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I swear I saw someone selling a BNIB one in the sale thread for $18 which isn't too bad.

Tell Adina that I think that dress is really cute. I like the purple better than the black though!_

 
Ummmmmmmm THANK YOU!! My sister was going through my mac stash (haha) and we were talking and Im pretty sure she was telling me how much she wanted this lipstick Rubia but when she went to get it they said it was really limited and they gave her Viva Glam V and said it was close....I hope Rubia is the right lipstick, i always get confused lol I really appreciate that coachkitten!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_She wants the purple, anyway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My boyfriend's response was, "Will it contain her mighty heaving bosom?" which definitely made her chuckle. 

I love employers that don't pay you. Sigh. I've definitely been there, and it SUCKS. Good luck getting that sorted out. Also, if you've never been late on a payment before, you should be able to call them and ask for an adjustment or something, and talk them into helping you out just this once. Chances are, as long as you don't get someone nasty, they will._

 
grrrrrrr. Well im hoping itll be fixed tomorrow. I hope my check will at least be pending...maybe i can still pay it. I dont know! This sucksssssss. Looks like ill be paying credit instead of debit for awhile lol. If theyll even let me do that!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 22, 2008)

The purple dress would be so cute on her...and the color is a fantastic one for her, too!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_I am back home and sore! I did manage to pick up some Sake & a sake set, some Maderia (my dad has a "few" bottles) & some red wine. So, I think I am going to crack the wine open and have some brie cheese! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How is everyone tonight???_

 
Sounds like a party to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Unfortunately all of those are no no's for me since I am on a diet. I hope you enjoy relaxing. I spent last night talking to Samantha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good stuff

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_"These" SHOULD BE DESTROYED_

 
Hey, props to me for finding the ugliest sandals in the world for your "pleasure"

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Also, if anyone's interested in some bad jokes, let me know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I can safely say, they are pretty aweful
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_My sisters name is Lauren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sanayhs-tell Adina I like the dress. But to make sure it covers her chichis (or not....who really cares lol) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I need my phone. Ive never been late on my bill. Grrrrrr_

 
LOL, nothing contains my monsters Rebecca. You know how it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh, figleaves is having a sale if you are all looking for over the shoulder boulder holders (as my boyfriend calls em) They have my size available too, hurrah!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_
Tell Adina that I think that dress is really cute.  I like the purple better than the black though!_

 
Noted, I might check it out today during lunch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_I love that dress for Adina but I love it more for myself...heh. I love me some dresses._

 
Mine! You can't have it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hehe, jk hun! More love for bebe is awesome. Can't wait to do my semi annual modeling for them. Helloooo discount 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Whats everyone else doing?


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks Adina 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You know I've ordered frm figleaves before but I think I had to return it because it was wrong. Its sooo hard buying stuff like that online, because I might be a 34H at my local bra store, but on figleaves I'm like a 34LMNOP lol. Ugh I might still check it out. Im actually going to be dumb and order a bikini frm Victorias Secret and see if it'll fit. I know it wont. But I like wasting money on shipping, what can i say

I do want to hear some awful jokes.


----------



## KikiB (Jul 22, 2008)

Don't even get me started on VS-I have to get almost all my bras a band size down now. The worst offenders were the Secret Embrace invisible lace bras-while they were gorgeous, they stretched out like nobody's business. I'm not going to pitch them though...not yet at least. And the bikinis are okay-I love the Pink ones the best. I have one.

Nonetheless, a good portion of my paycheck makes it over there


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Thanks Adina 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You know I've ordered frm figleaves before but I think I had to return it because it was wrong. Its sooo hard buying stuff like that online, because I might be a 34H at my local bra store, but on figleaves I'm like a 34LMNOP lol. Ugh I might still check it out. Im actually going to be dumb and order a bikini frm Victorias Secret and see if it'll fit. I know it wont. But I like wasting money on shipping, what can i say

I do want to hear some awful jokes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Exxxxcelllent! *rubs hands together* Some I may break up between posts just so the answer isn't immediately below, you know? Ok, here goes with the first one:

Why do elephants paint their toenails red?


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 22, 2008)

So they can hide in cherry trees!



Next:

Why do ducks have flat feet?


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 22, 2008)

So they can stamp out forest fires!


Why do elephants have flat feet?


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 22, 2008)

So they can stamp out flaming ducks!

Here's one with two answers:

Why do mermaids wear seashells?


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 22, 2008)

My answer: Because there's a shortage of barbecues?
Accepted answer: Because B-Shells are too small, and D-shells are too big!


What's brown and sticky?


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 22, 2008)

A stick!


What do you call a boomerang that doesn't come back?


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 22, 2008)

A stick!

And now, a couple from my dear boyfriend:

Two moose are flying through the air. One hits a tree and stops. The other stops and says, "Oh, I didn't know this was your house!"

And (though this one is borrowed):

Two ducks are sitting in the bathtub. One says to the other, "Please pass the soap." The other duck responds, "No soap, RADIO!"


Hopefully that'll satisfy your bad joke quotient for the day.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_So they can stamp out forest fires!


Why do elephants have flat feet?_

 
Because they don't wear high heels muahaha. Messes up the stream of bad jokes. lol.

You know i <3 you Samantha


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Because they don't wear high heels muahaha. Messes up the stream of bad jokes. lol.

You know i <3 you Samantha_

 
Mmmhmmm. Me and my jokes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And the boy's jokes, too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And hey, I wear heels and I have flat feet!

Why does Samantha have flat feet?
Because her mother does!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 22, 2008)

Well I don't wear heels often because I have extremely short legs and horrendous knees, although by rights since I am not even 5'6 most of the time I should live in heels.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 22, 2008)

And now here's my bad joke:

What do you call cheese that's not yours?

Nacho cheese!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 22, 2008)

I took this from a movie! guess what movie!

A momma tomato, a poppa tomato & a baby tomato are crossing the street, but the baby is lagging behind so the poppa goes up to him and squeezes and says, Ketchup!

There's a bad joke...


----------



## kobri (Jul 22, 2008)

I didn't even get half of those what's the one with the radio mean? Maybe you have to hear them. I heard the brown and sticky joke at the end of an episode of Vicar of Dibley so it made me go through that whole scene in my head just now.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_I didn't even get half of those what's the one with the radio mean? Maybe you have to hear them. I heard the brown and sticky joke at the end of an episode of Vicar of Dibley so it made me go through that whole scene in my head just now._

 
Well, the one with the ducks in the bathtub my boyfriend actually borrowed from Weird Al Yankovic, so... I think expecting sense there is a bit much to ask. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And, you know, a lot of bad jokes aren't SUPPOSED to make a whole lot of sense. They're silly and ridiculous!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 22, 2008)

HAHAHAHA - I love you guys! Sooooo funny


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 22, 2008)

So, I've just been catching up on the colour collections threads (which I tend to neglect) and read the part where cremesheens are supposed to take over the Amplified Creams and phase them out. NOT COOL. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There are a bunch I've been meaning to pick up, but just have NOT had the funds, and I, for one, love the AC finish! Not loving most of the colour descriptions for the cremesheens, either; too much yellow and brown based stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The ones I've had on my "to pick up" list for far too long absolutely include Impassioned, Girl About Town and Dubonnet, and I've been thinking about Blankety too, after being told more than once I should have it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 At least Girl About Town will be with Manish Arora (hence my continued delay in obtaining this shade, or at least part of it), so that's when I plan to get that one, but auuugggghhhh. I'm in LOVE with Impassioned. That is a freaking AMAZING colour. So many of the cremesheens just sound BLAH.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 22, 2008)

Blankety, Impassioned & Dubonnet are great! I should get Girl About Town - I almost picked it up with my Colour Forms.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 22, 2008)

lmao you guys are cracking me up!! I never laughed at the "how are your crabs" but yea, now that I think about it, it is funny.

I apologize, I am so fried after a long day at work...stressing as I have so much to do with the class, but seriously, you need to unwind after a long day you know?? Now I'm thinking I will wait to go to the mac counter next week til starflash! wooohooo I'm pump;ed for it!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 22, 2008)

I just have zero energy because we've had weeks of nice weather and today, cloudy all day. I've been laying in bed half the day...


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_lmao you guys are cracking me up!! I never laughed at the "how are your crabs" but yea, now that I think about it, it is funny.

I apologize, I am so fried after a long day at work...stressing as I have so much to do with the class, but seriously, you need to unwind after a long day you know?? Now I'm thinking I will wait to go to the mac counter next week til starflash! wooohooo I'm pump;ed for it!_

 
Yah, I can't wait for Starflash.  It will be my "I'm done with the Bar Exam haul"...and when I pass the Bar Exam, I'll do another haul.  We should know in mid- to late-September.  Perfect timing for Ungaro and Suite Array (even though the only thing I want from that are the liners).


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 22, 2008)

that sounds like an awesome plan Karin!! How do you like gilded green? I don't think Id use a whole jar but dang, on that-site-that-shan't-be-named there was an awesome look using it!

can't wait for circa plum *dance dance* that over nice vice....sounds great!

I did a look yesterday with mothbrown and sunpepper and it was like alright (still not used to dark colours on my eyes). but today I did love connection over Perky paintpot with some black blitz n glitz liner and had compliments and people like staring at the eye makeup (which makes me a bit self-conscious to be completely honest!) I wish I had taken a pic! Plus its a colour combo I'm comfortable with! 

I think I need to go to the Mac counter and get them to do me up in dark colours and see if I like how they apply it (maybe I'm doing something wrong?!) 

Night everyone, I'm off to get a good nights rest and back to work early tomorrow to try and get some things off my "to do" list!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 22, 2008)

I still can't do dark well, it just looks bad on me...you can bet your bottom dollar that I will be riding my brights all the way through winter. (Thank you Manish)


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 22, 2008)

I haven't used any of my new stuff yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Horrors!! I'm kinda just rolling out of bed to the dining room table and plunking my butt down for 12 hours worth of studying (ok, maybe not a full 12 hours...but you get the picture). I fully plan on playing with these soon, though. And I'll probably post my collection after the exam, too.

Nighty-night!


----------



## stv578 (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_I took this from a movie! guess what movie!

A momma tomato, a poppa tomato & a baby tomato are crossing the street, but the baby is lagging behind so the poppa goes up to him and squeezes and says, Ketchup!

There's a bad joke..._

 
Is that from Pulp Fiction?  It sounds rather familiar, and I'm trying to picture the scene... for some reason I remember John Travolta telling Uma Thurman this joke.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_that sounds like an awesome plan Karin!! How do you like gilded green? I don't think Id use a whole jar but dang, on that-site-that-shan't-be-named there was an awesome look using it!_

 
I hate a lot of the looks there... "DURRRRR! I DON'T KNOW WHAT A HIGHLIGHT SHADE IS! I TAKE DARK COLOURS ALL THE WAY UP TO MY BROWS!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*shakes head* 

Also, black liner on the waterline with no top liner? Tends to close up the eye and make it look wonky. 

*is a fussy wench*


----------



## stv578 (Jul 22, 2008)

The multi quote function isn't working again... grrrr.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_ 
I think I need to go to the Mac counter and get them to do me up in dark colours and see if I like how they apply it (maybe I'm doing something wrong?!) _

 
I'm not crazy about using darker colours on my eyes as well, but I do love to use a really dark shade just on the outer v.  It just seems to work with the shape of my eye and my deep crease.  I almost always do my eyes the same way, with a nice pale and usually frosty shade on the inner corner, some colour starting halfway on the lid and out and a dark shade just on the outer v.  This also helps 'tone' down brighter shades as well, at least on me because of the deep crease.

So I tried both Polar Opposites and Sea & Sky today.  First off, these both have the nice texture I thought Fresh Green Mix had.  I first put on Polar Opposites and thought it was nice for fall or an evening out. The darker shade was a bit much for the day time in the middle of summer!  But with a dark chunky sweater, this would be perfect!  So off it came and then I tried Sea & Sky.  Ladies, I'm not a blue lover and I loved this!  The silvery blue from the melange side is so beautiful.  I'm going to try a different combo tomorrow using the light blue.  

Oh, and Purrtykitty (Karin?, please correct me if I'm wrong), loved the nacho cheese joke.  Cute!  

And finally, I want Smoke & Diamonds NOW!  I hope this doesn't disappoint!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Is that from Pulp Fiction?  It sounds rather familiar, and I'm trying to picture the scene... for some reason I remember John Travolta telling Uma Thurman this joke._

 
Close... Uma tells it to John.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_And finally, I want Smoke & Diamonds NOW!  I hope this doesn't disappoint!_

 
I'd love, like, 8 of the starflash shadows, but definitely can't get that many. Boooo... Why the hell would you make a new formula and make it LE!? Ugh. Bastards. I have enough for 2 B2M, so I'll get four at most. If I'm well behaved, only 3. I'm not angelic enough to stick to 2.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 23, 2008)

OK, so to recap:

I went to a mac master class with the head honcho himself, Gregory Arlt. LOVE HIM! He complimented me on the clothes and the makeup and was super impressed with my application techniques and knowledge. He totally encouraged me to apply for a job which I will be attempting so wish me luck!

Oh, he didnt dish on the holiday collections but I was told that Cult of Cherry is fierce. This is coming from the guy who does Dita's makeup as well as Posh's

Oh, starflash this thursday means trouble for my wallet. Everyone is RAVING about the texture so methinks Im gonna make a palette of starflash and matte^2's.

Annnndddd... a joke to round out the post.

Two neutrons are walking down the street when one suddenly stops. The other asks whats wrong and neutron number 2 says *I LOST AN ELECTRON!*
Neutron 1 says are you sure to which neutron 2 replies. *YES! I'M POSITIVE!*


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 23, 2008)

Holy crap Adina - that's awesome!  Bimbo magic for you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Love the neutron joke!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 23, 2008)

It totally was, here is a pic of me and Mr Awesome himself. LOVED HIM!





The head NY trainer was there too and she is drop dead gorgeous. We bonded after the show over Long Island Guido humor.

Here she is with me:





More on the class tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pics too!

Click the pics to make em bigger


----------



## stv578 (Jul 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_OK, so to recap:
I went to a mac master class with the head honcho himself, Gregory Arlt. LOVE HIM! He complimented me on the clothes and the makeup and was super impressed with my application techniques and knowledge. He totally encouraged me to apply for a job which I will be attempting so wish me luck!

Oh, he didnt dish on the holiday collections but I was told that Cult of Cherry is fierce. This is coming from the guy who does Dita's makeup as well as Posh's
_

 
Good luck!  Hope it works out for you.

I LOVE Posh's make-up... and her husband, hehe!


----------



## stv578 (Jul 23, 2008)

Adina, you look great in those pics and that outfit is really nice!  Glad you had an awesome time!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_ 

So I tried both Polar Opposites and Sea & Sky today. First off, these both have the nice texture I thought Fresh Green Mix had. I first put on Polar Opposites and thought it was nice for fall or an evening out. The darker shade was a bit much for the day time in the middle of summer! But with a dark chunky sweater, this would be perfect! So off it came and then I tried Sea & Sky. Ladies, I'm not a blue lover and I loved this! The silvery blue from the melange side is so beautiful. I'm going to try a different combo tomorrow using the light blue. 

And finally, I want Smoke & Diamonds NOW! I hope this doesn't disappoint!_

 
I used my sea and sky today...love it. And I dont wear many blues, either. I put beigeing shadestick, then the silvery blue on my lid, and then the dark blue in my crease and outer v. and then mystery kohl power on top of blacktrack. It sounds a lot less messy then it actually looked LOL but whatev. Then I wore love thang on my cheeks (plus warmed msf) then fleshpot, sonic vibe l/g and palatial lustreglass!

I'm sorry thats such a big deal, cuz I neverrrrr wear eye makeup. But tonight was cool. I too, cant wait for Starflash. I"m eyeing maybe 5-7 shadows but can only afford like 5....

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I'd love, like, 8 of the starflash shadows, but definitely can't get that many. Boooo... Why the hell would you make a new formula and make it LE!? Ugh. Bastards. I have enough for 2 B2M, so I'll get four at most. If I'm well behaved, only 3. I'm not angelic enough to stick to 2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Why would they create a whole new formula for one stinky collection?? Blasphemy! Im guessing if they do well, maybe they will come back out (like dazzleglasses) But of course, Im ASSuming. 

Adina...great outfit, and u should def. apply for MAC. Ummmmm ur awesome, and I really want to go to a class! I wish i had ur fashion by the way...I wear booty shorts and dirty flip flops everywhere LOL


----------



## KikiB (Jul 23, 2008)

Sea and Sky is becoming SO tempting to me. I am loving blues right now and I've never had an MES before. Urban Decay is coming out with three new shadows on the first but I can skip them as they are all mattes. One of them, however, is supposedly similar to Melody.

And I am trying not to polish off a pint of Ben & Jerry's. Strawberry Cheesecake...mmm.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 23, 2008)

hello girls, I think I have found what I want to put in my tank! I do have to wait another couple months b4 I can put him in the display tank, if I do get him! My hubby thinks its ugly, but I have the "fish only" tank & he gets the "reef only" tank, so meh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fuzzy Dwarf Lionfish - Dendrochirus brachypterus
(I am just too lazy to go through the hassle of photobucket!)


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Sea and Sky is becoming SO tempting to me. I am loving blues right now and I've never had an MES before. Urban Decay is coming out with three new shadows on the first but I can skip them as they are all mattes. One of them, however, is supposedly similar to Melody.

And I am trying not to polish off a pint of Ben & Jerry's. Strawberry Cheesecake...mmm._

 
The texture of sea and sky is great...you dont have to rub the solid side at ALL....the color picks up like, sooo easily. Its great.

I wish I had that ice cream!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_hello girls, I think I have found what I want to put in my tank! I do have to wait another couple months b4 I can put him in the display tank, if I do get him! My hubby thinks its ugly, but I have the "fish only" tank & he gets the "reef only" tank, so meh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fuzzy Dwarf Lionfish - Dendrochirus brachypterus
(I am just too lazy to go through the hassle of photobucket!)_

 
I like that fish! very exotic..


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I used my sea and sky today...love it. And I dont wear many blues, either. I put beigeing shadestick, then the silvery blue on my lid, and then the dark blue in my crease and outer v. and then mystery kohl power on top of blacktrack. It sounds a lot less messy then it actually looked LOL but whatev. Then I wore love thang on my cheeks (plus warmed msf) then fleshpot, sonic vibe l/g and palatial lustreglass!

I'm sorry thats such a big deal, cuz I neverrrrr wear eye makeup. But tonight was cool. I too, cant wait for Starflash. I"m eyeing maybe 5-7 shadows but can only afford like 5....


Why would they create a whole new formula for one stinky collection?? Blasphemy! Im guessing if they do well, maybe they will come back out (like dazzleglasses) But of course, Im ASSuming. 

Adina...great outfit, and u should def. apply for MAC. Ummmmm ur awesome, and I really want to go to a class! I wish i had ur fashion by the way...I wear booty shorts and dirty flip flops everywhere LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I figure they're testing the waters with the starflash stuff. It makes NO sense to spend the time developing an amazing new formula and then not keep it around. Plus, there are at least a few good colours in this! IT IS NOT ALL BLAH NEUTRALS! Also, I think Sea and Sky is absolutely gorgeous, particularly the darker side. I'd like a full pigment jar that colour in my hands right now, please.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_hello girls, I think I have found what I want to put in my tank! I do have to wait another couple months b4 I can put him in the display tank, if I do get him! My hubby thinks its ugly, but I have the "fish only" tank & he gets the "reef only" tank, so meh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fuzzy Dwarf Lionfish - Dendrochirus brachypterus
(I am just too lazy to go through the hassle of photobucket!)_

 
 That fish is adorable!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 23, 2008)

I am going to my LFS tomorrow & talk to them to see what they say. I know there spines are poisonous which is always cool!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 23, 2008)

The last thing we need are more blah neutrals, I can tell you that much. Seriously! I only own a couple and they are just used as blending aids (since I suck at blending).


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 23, 2008)

Crap. I woke up with a sore throat this morning. I could kinda feel something last night but I wasn't sure. I always get a sore throat before something else like a cold or the flu hits.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm nursing a popsicle right now, but I'm concerned as to what might develop over the next 24 hours.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 23, 2008)

Aww, I am sorry Karin. I am the same way when I get a sore throat I know something big is coming. Get some tea as well! Get better girl!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 23, 2008)

Karin, rest up! We do not need another sick bimbo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 for you!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 23, 2008)

That's how I am as well...and the sore throat is so bad that I usually think it's strep. There is no escaping it. 

I just got a rude awakening from my boss-no literally. I was sleeping and then she calls and she needed to have me come in-since it's a VERY formal store visit with three other store managers AND our DM.


----------



## stv578 (Jul 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I'm sorry thats such a big deal, cuz I neverrrrr wear eye makeup. But tonight was cool. I too, cant wait for Starflash. I"m eyeing maybe 5-7 shadows but can only afford like 5....

Adina...great outfit, and u should def. apply for MAC. Ummmmm ur awesome, and I really want to go to a class! I wish i had ur fashion by the way...I wear booty shorts and dirty flip flops everywhere LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Your posts always make me chuckle out loud!  

Glad you liked Sea & Sky as well, i think it's awesome!  Your look sounds really pretty.  I'm going to try the light blue today with Magnetic Fields.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Crap. I woke up with a sore throat this morning. I could kinda feel something last night but I wasn't sure. I always get a sore throat before something else like a cold or the flu hits. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm nursing a popsicle right now, but I'm concerned as to what might develop over the next 24 hours._

 
Oh no, hope you feel better and it doesn't turn into something nasty.  I hate that feeling.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 23, 2008)

I think I'm going to keel over. I called in sick due to exhaustion, headache, severe dizziness, nausea and good ol' anxiety and panic, and got chewed out. It's not my fault someone else called in sick today, too. And do NOT tell me I'm scheduled to work tomorrow when I booked it off weeks ago for a doctor's appointment. My dad called. Realized I wasn't working and I got yelled at for things still being at the old house (which I told him about several times and said I needed help moving them, but of course he forgot). I had to go spend a few hours hauling garbage and furniture, including a crapload of stuff left behind by the strangers who had been living upstairs. Because, you see, everything is my fault no matter who did it - even if I have no idea who the people were. I got bitched at for all sorts of stuff, so that was awesome. Everything's now in my condo, and it doesn't matter that there's no where to walk. I don't care. When my dad came over and was snarking at me, his employee who was helping me actually stuck up for me, so that was nice. 

I don't even know where to start with my doctor tomorrow, but I do know at least one of my prescriptions will be changing. Oh, and my manager wants me to call her AS SOON AS I've seen my doctor and get her a note. 

On the bright side, the boyfriend bought ice cream sandwiches and I finally have my floor fans. I don't have to die of heat any more!


My cat escaped the condo for the first time and met up with the hallway. She crouched down and, still in a crouch, ran the length of the hallway. It was pretty hilarious to watch, crouched fuzzy butt scurrying down the hall. I followed her, and she tried to turn around and run back the other way, but I scooped her up. THERE IS NO ESCAPE! MWAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 23, 2008)

Dear bimbos, please get healthy. 

Also, feel free to keep your booty shorts all to yourselves. I promise I won't try to steal them.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 23, 2008)

My sea and sky came today!! I'm a bit disappointed, though, because there's only about 1/3 of the mono, the side I am in loooooooove with. The mixed side is really pretty on this one - sort of like how azrael blue pigment looks when layered over an appropriate base to punch up the colour - but still. And since I didn't actually buy my Sea and Sky from MAC, I don't know that I could get away with exchanging it, or if my MAC still even has it. Boooooo. Plus, it's so sad to bin something so pretty as Sea and Sky. But... THAT MONO SIDE. Oh, ye gods, how I wish mine was even close to half and half...


----------



## KikiB (Jul 23, 2008)

That is the one I am considering getting. Friday, perhaps?

So the visit went well today with the peeps-I wasn't involved directly, since I am an associate. However my DM loves me and says that I look just like a movie star. Cool new eye look today: Crystal Avalanche from crease to brow, Solar White as highlight, Beautiful Iris on lid, Violet pigment in crease, Pink Pearl pigment in outer crease and on the outer third (because there is no such thing as an outer V on me, only outer third), Gilded Green pigment on the inner corners/tear duct, and Royal Flush as lower liner. Blended well it is HOT.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_
I went to a mac master class with the head honcho himself, Gregory Arlt. LOVE HIM! He complimented me on the clothes and the makeup and was super impressed with my application techniques and knowledge. He totally encouraged me to apply for a job which I will be attempting so wish me luck!_

 
Wow, how awesome for you - congrats Adina! Hope you're feeling better & better by the day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





You too Karin - hope thats all it ends up being is just a minor throat irritation.  I absolutely hate sore throats. I have to watch that I'm not in blowing air conditioning for too long or it affects my throat - blech

Boo - I have no jokes - at least not right now.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_hello girls, I think I have found what I want to put in my tank! I do have to wait another couple months b4 I can put him in the display tank, if I do get him! My hubby thinks its ugly, but I have the "fish only" tank & he gets the "reef only" tank, so meh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fuzzy Dwarf Lionfish - Dendrochirus brachypterus
(I am just too lazy to go through the hassle of photobucket!)_

 
That fish is just wild/neat looking! Will it "play well with others" ?
Hope you're feeling ok my dear


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi everyone!  

Allison that fish is very cute! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Adina good luck on applying at MAC!  You know that we are all rooting for you and sending a little bimbo magic your way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Karin and Samantha I hope that you both feel better and any other bimbo that is not feeling 100%.

No bad jokes for me at this time but I am sure I can think of some!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have not been feeling well the past couple of days.  Not sure what is going on with all of us being under the weather.  So I just wanted to check in and say hi to you all and now I am going back to bed.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 23, 2008)

The bimbos need to be healthy already, damn it!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 23, 2008)

Has anyone else noticed that Solar White is just a washed out version of Cloudbound from the Pandamonium quad? They're both frosts, both being white with a gold sheen, but Cloudbound packs so much more of a punch!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 23, 2008)

wow what a day. so a few weeks ago we got a tree cut in our front yard. well the guy who cut it down hit the house. so a bit got chewed up and needs repair. it looks mostly cosmetic but is kinda connected to the attic. SOOO fast forward to now, 2.5 weeks later and the guy STILL hasn't fixed it, but now we have a wasps nest. It better freaking not be in my attic. I will not be a happy camper.

Ugh I know all things can be solved (exterminator, repair etc) but it just feels like "add it to the list!"


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_wow what a day. so a few weeks ago we got a tree cut in our front yard. well the guy who cut it down hit the house. so a bit got chewed up and needs repair. it looks mostly cosmetic but is kinda connected to the attic. SOOO fast forward to now, 2.5 weeks later and the guy STILL hasn't fixed it, but now we have a wasps nest. It better freaking not be in my attic. I will not be a happy camper.

Ugh I know all things can be solved (exterminator, repair etc) but it just feels like "add it to the list!"_

 
Ack, not cool. I HATE when people come to do work around your home and don't clean up after themselves -_ especially_ when they cause actual damage. And, you know, those are the kind of fields where word of mouth and reputation really can make an impact - why would you be so slack and make a bad name for yourself!? Take responsibility for your mistakes, god damn it!

Here's hoping it gets sorted out for you soon, Hannah!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks Samantha!

Yeah its super frustrating. UGH! Add on to that my own procrastination for my stupid class requirement for my degree....I'm just in a stellar mood! LOL I'm thinking of sitting down and just try and crank out two assignments this weekend....I'll *try* and be all diligent like it sounds like karin is with her nearly 12 hr days. If I did that, both Sat & Sun I would DEFINITELY crank out two papers. 

Yea its a PLAN! LOL then if I do that, submit them on Sunday I will reward myself on next thursday with Starflash! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Smoke and Diamonds looks freaking pretty! 

Dont you guys just feel like you want to share the mac with the world? (that whole coke jingle where that computer animated guy walks around helping ppl out, something like when you give a little it all comes back to you) lol yes.....RANDOM! 

But this one person I work with, her shadow like creases, disappears (it kinda reminds me of something light and shimmery like stila's kitten) so by the end of the day its barely there, but you see it a bit. looks awful. Aikes and then this black eyeliner only on half her bottom eye. not the top, just bottom (reminds me of your above post samantha about mac--though i've not experienced that at my local counters). I want to share with her the joys of a paintpot---they make them last SO much longer....*le sigh*


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Crap. I woke up with a sore throat this morning. I could kinda feel something last night but I wasn't sure. I always get a sore throat before something else like a cold or the flu hits. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm nursing a popsicle right now, but I'm concerned as to what might develop over the next 24 hours._

 
Feel better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Your posts always make me chuckle out loud! 

Glad you liked Sea & Sky as well, i think it's awesome! Your look sounds really pretty. I'm going to try the light blue today with Magnetic Fields._

 
Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would never think to try ur combo together, maybe next month when I wear eye makeup again, I'll try it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I think I'm going to keel over. I called in sick due to exhaustion, headache, severe dizziness, nausea and good ol' anxiety and panic, and got chewed out. It's not my fault someone else called in sick today, too. And do NOT tell me I'm scheduled to work tomorrow when I booked it off weeks ago for a doctor's appointment. My dad called. Realized I wasn't working and I got yelled at for things still being at the old house (which I told him about several times and said I needed help moving them, but of course he forgot). I had to go spend a few hours hauling garbage and furniture, including a crapload of stuff left behind by the strangers who had been living upstairs. Because, you see, everything is my fault no matter who did it - even if I have no idea who the people were. I got bitched at for all sorts of stuff, so that was awesome. Everything's now in my condo, and it doesn't matter that there's no where to walk. I don't care. When my dad came over and was snarking at me, his employee who was helping me actually stuck up for me, so that was nice. 

On the bright side, the boyfriend bought ice cream sandwiches and I finally have my floor fans. I don't have to die of heat any more!


My cat escaped the condo for the first time and met up with the hallway. She crouched down and, still in a crouch, ran the length of the hallway. It was pretty hilarious to watch, crouched fuzzy butt scurrying down the hall. I followed her, and she tried to turn around and run back the other way, but I scooped her up. THERE IS NO ESCAPE! MWAHAHAHAHA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
#1, ugh I hate bosses...
#2, tell ur dad to take a chill pill, Bill 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



#3, Glad you dont have to die from heat stroke. Aaaaaaand I might give my left kidney for an ice cream sandwich right now...Geeeeez somebody feed me? Puh-puh-puhleeeeeeeeze!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






#4, awwww at ur cute cat. LoL they are so entertaining.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Dear bimbos, please get healthy. 

Also, feel free to keep your booty shorts all to yourselves. I promise I won't try to steal them._

 
LoL. Oh trust me I have enough to go around. I only have one really bad pair that are supposed to be worn out of the house. I just got a skirt and apparently, I'm a "hootchie" because of it...according to my STEPDAD! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_That is the one I am considering getting. Friday, perhaps?

So the visit went well today with the peeps-I wasn't involved directly, since I am an associate. However my DM loves me and says that I look just like a movie star. Cool new eye look today: Crystal Avalanche from crease to brow, Solar White as highlight, Beautiful Iris on lid, Violet pigment in crease, Pink Pearl pigment in outer crease and on the outer third (because there is no such thing as an outer V on me, only outer third), Gilded Green pigment on the inner corners/tear duct, and Royal Flush as lower liner. Blended well it is HOT._

 
Glad it went well! Sounds like a rainbow on those eyes girl! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_wow what a day. so a few weeks ago we got a tree cut in our front yard. well the guy who cut it down hit the house. so a bit got chewed up and needs repair. it looks mostly cosmetic but is kinda connected to the attic. SOOO fast forward to now, 2.5 weeks later and the guy STILL hasn't fixed it, but now we have a wasps nest. It better freaking not be in my attic. I will not be a happy camper.

Ugh I know all things can be solved (exterminator, repair etc) but it just feels like "add it to the list!"_

 
Grrrr. If you get a wasp bite, sue. LoL just kiddddddin. Or maybe not. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They better fix it!!

I'll tell my story in a  bit...


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_*Dont you guys just feel like you want to share the mac with the world? (that whole coke jingle where that computer animated guy walks around helping ppl out, something like when you give a little it all comes back to you) lol yes.....RANDOM! *

But this one person I work with, her shadow like creases, disappears (it kinda reminds me of something light and shimmery like stila's kitten) so by the end of the day its barely there, but you see it a bit. looks awful. Aikes and then this black eyeliner only on half her bottom eye. not the top, just bottom (reminds me of your above post samantha about mac--though i've not experienced that at my local counters). I want to share with her the joys of a paintpot---they make them last SO much longer....*le sigh*_

 
OMG I soooooo feel like that. Not even people who need help. just, cuz its MAC! When my sister came over Friday night, she was going through my little traincase, (but I have MAC all over the place, on my bedroom floor) And we talked about it, and B2M, and I told her how I depot, and how much cheaper the pans are vs the pots. I just love talking about MAC. Screw doing hair, and working in a pharmacy....this is my L 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 VE!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 23, 2008)

lol I do work for a law firm.......

I know, its ridonculous! but thats my total game plan for the next few days. work hard! then reward!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 23, 2008)

Okay guys heres my story (it might get long)

My boss (at the salon) was on vacationin Colombia for like, 2 weeks. ooookay so, she is always breathing down my neck to keep the place spotless, its hard for me to keep up. Anyways, needless to say i've been enjoying these two weeks. (Only instead of my boss bossing me around, she had her best friend/receptionist do it) So while she was gone I was dusting EVERYTHING, everything got a deep cleaning.

My boss came back to work today. I wasnt at work on saturday because I went to Virginia. Saturday was payday. I didnt get my check in the mail. Couldnt pay my phone bill until this morning (like 3 days late)...because my salon check is drawn on Commerce bank, and I have a Commerce account, so that money is always available to me ASAP (make sense...I was broke, but once I get paid frm the salon, I'm good, because the money is automatically available to me) So i got paid from the pharmacy but I had to wait until my check cleared....I couldnt get in touch with anyone about my check.

So, come to find out, my boss went into the salon on saturday. But with no checks in hand, and asked them (my coworkers) if it was okay that the checks were mailed. Oooooooookay. (She ended up giving us our checks at 5:15 tonight. 15 minute after the bank closed. What a BITCH! When she was in Colombia she got ur eyes operated on, like cosmetically. My mom said that she probably gave us our checks so late because she spent our money on her surgery)

So today my boss came back, everything was fine, the day went smoothly. I saw that the back room needed towels, but I got sidetracked (as everrrryone does, as SHE must have when she didnt give us our check ON payday) So she came out of the room as I walked past and said "Rebecca, I need towels back here" So I said "Ohhhh I'm sorry, I had meant to do that!"

So I go to the front, and begin grabbing the towels, and they needed to be folded in half, so thats what I began to do. The esthetician began talking to me, and I had been folding towels for literally, one minute. My boss comes BUSTING through the door, yelling "Rebecca, WHERE ARE YOU? What are you doing!! We need towels back there! What are you doing!" And I tried to tell her I was GETTING THEM (which should have been obvious by the handfuls of towels in my hands) and she grabbed them out of my hands and made this noise, like an irritated impatient sigh,  like, she couldnt believe that I took so long, and she sucked her teeth and shook her head and walked away......

She did this in front of the esthetician, she was yelling, it wasnt like the salon was empty. Me and her have always bumped heads....and she started it. I dont know why she has always had something against me but she has. others have noticed it. I never did a thing to her, I swear. Something happened between her and my ex boyfriend (who was black) and it was basically: she flipped out on him for visiting me at work, even though everyone elses bfs/husbands are allowed. I have heard her and her husband say racist/stereotypical things towards black ppl and my ex bf is black....and I'm half black. I think this is her problem with me. She takes everything out on me, and works me like a slave. Her expectations are seriously, ridiculous. Liek I'm supposed to sweep, dry Swiffer, wet Swiffer 6 rooms, wash clients, wash hairpieces, do the trash, clean the sinks, laundry, clean the coffeepot, keep up with anything she might need (waiting on her hand and foot).....in like, an hour. She literally gives me times where I have to leave. Everyday. "Rebecca sign out at 5, you should be done by then" Ooooooookay. And if I'm not, I'm not working fast enough. I can stop and take a break when everythings done. But SHE can sit and have coffee and laugh with clients, and I do all of her dirty work.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 23, 2008)

Plus, I am hardly getting any hours. I've been there since last March, so almost a year and a half. the salon is only open 4 days a week, i only work 3 days there. She used to always tell me "Oh I'm not gonna need u for Wednesday, we're not that busy" (this was several months ago) and I finally told her back then, If she wanted me to stick around then she would have to give me more hours cuz I need the money. So she listened, and let me come in even if we werent busy.

But she has started to do it again. Like tomorrow, Im not working. I hate this shit! Im a grown woman, I have bills man. Funny story: last summer, she told me not to come in on one Wednesday, so I made plans with my boyfriend. Then I got a phone call frm the salon (to come in for "extra hours", ironic? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) but I was asleep. So it turns out, while I was not in that day, my boss, the nail lady and a client began discussing me and not being able to get in contact with me. The nail lady stood up for me and said "Well rebecca can't afford a cell phone right now" and my boss had the NERVE to tell a client "Oh, well Rebecca, she can't manage her money, she doesn tknow how to manage her money"





This job is like a smack in my face. Im sorry guys, for turning it into this big thing, but I have been dealing with her shit for almost a year and a half. I haven't gotten ONE raise.  Apparently I dont deserve one. I seriously do shit thats just unfair...like I pick up everyones slack...shes talks down to me as if Im a child. And I cant go and talk to her about this, because we have done this before....she will never change. She is so cheap (which iswhy she basically kicks me out the door everyday, and tells me not to come in if we arent busy...she doesnt want to pay me) and shes so fake. I look at her talking to and joking with her clients and I see right through her...its not real, at all! She has no soul, I tell you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sigh.


----------



## KikiB (Jul 23, 2008)

I've dealt with some bosses who make all the lower-level people do all the grunt work...my last manager couldn't even spend a full shift on the sales floor because of her knees and ankles. At least with me, even though I have troubles, I always have Policy & Procedure that I can defer to. That's the joy of a big company like mine. With you though, it's a common example of somebody who loves pushing around people...and many of those people cannot be stood up to. That is the way that it goes. You can probably find a salon elsewhere that will give you more hours, but it will be a much better work environment.


----------



## kobri (Jul 24, 2008)

If you can find another job I would and fast! Working for someone who doesn't respect you and stressing about hours and being paid is just going to continue to bring you down. I learned that lesson early on and when I see that kind of boss I am out the door! There is someone else out there who will appreciate your hard work.


----------



## stv578 (Jul 24, 2008)

Awww Rebecca.  Sorry you're in this position.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Your boss sounds like such a horrid skank.  You just seem far too nice of a person to have to work for someone like that.  Is there any way you can look for a job at another salon?


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks guys. I can easily find another salon. The problem is, that I dont want to go somewhere else and be a shampoo girl...I want to eb a stylist. So I'm trying to kinda get my foot in the door here (because I have wonderful women who will help me)...and then move on when I'm ready to be a stylist, you know?

Half of the reason I cant get another job is because I dont drive. Because Jersey wont give me a license. health insurance is going up...i hate living in this house/with these people. Sigh I'm just not in a good spot. I want things to look up!

But things could be sooooo much worse. I have to learn to appreciate my life for what it is....things could be so different


----------



## stv578 (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_But things could be sooooo much worse. I have to learn to appreciate my life for what it is....things could be so different 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
While this is true, it is much nicer when you can actually enjoy going to work.  But if putting in some time here means you'll be able to do what you want down the road, then you will have to take things one day at a time.  You know you can always vent here!  Just one word of advice though, try not to stay too long at a place that is toxic.  It's just not healthy.  Hope things get better though.


----------



## KikiB (Jul 24, 2008)

And if you keep stressing out, you're going to have more problems down the road, which means insurance will go up even more.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_And if you keep stressing out, you're going to have more problems down the road, which means insurance will go up even more._

 
Yeah ur right....but I just filled 3 of my prescriptions, and I think I might actually be okay guys. I can get all my prescriptions at walmart for 4 dollars, because they r already generic, and thats way cheaper. I just cant get a breast reduction anytime soon...

But I'll be glad to save the 200 a month...actually I realize now that Ive been wasting my money. I could have gotten generic drugs the entire time. Oh well.


----------



## KikiB (Jul 24, 2008)

Generic tends to be better. Luckily I am not on anything and the only pills I take are calcium (occasionally, not often enough) and then naproxen when the good ol' cramps roll around...which will be in the next two days. Le sigh...

I was considering getting a breast reduction for many years, but I've lost weight since I had considered it, they aren't terribly big anyways, and yes, they haven't shrunk except maybe a band size, but any change in size would make them look awkward on my body.

Um, hooray?


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_Thanks Samantha!

Yeah its super frustrating. UGH! Add on to that my own procrastination for my stupid class requirement for my degree....I'm just in a stellar mood! LOL I'm thinking of sitting down and just try and crank out two assignments this weekend....I'll *try* and be all diligent like it sounds like karin is with her nearly 12 hr days. If I did that, both Sat & Sun I would DEFINITELY crank out two papers. 

Yea its a PLAN! LOL then if I do that, submit them on Sunday I will reward myself on next thursday with Starflash! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Smoke and Diamonds looks freaking pretty! 

Dont you guys just feel like you want to share the mac with the world? (that whole coke jingle where that computer animated guy walks around helping ppl out, something like when you give a little it all comes back to you) lol yes.....RANDOM! 

But this one person I work with, her shadow like creases, disappears (it kinda reminds me of something light and shimmery like stila's kitten) so by the end of the day its barely there, but you see it a bit. looks awful. Aikes and then this black eyeliner only on half her bottom eye. not the top, just bottom (reminds me of your above post samantha about mac--though i've not experienced that at my local counters). I want to share with her the joys of a paintpot---they make them last SO much longer....*le sigh*_

 
I HATE PEOPLE WITH BAD MAKEUP. If it's a friend, I'll actually attack them. I've had clean brushes on me and whipped them out and started working on a friend's face in the middle of public before... *giggle* 

The big, scary goal I have is to try to make over my mother some time. The prospect is terrifying, but absolutely necessary. But... it requires a hair colour change, too, really. It is because of my mother that I will never, ever in my life touch navy mascara and that I'm very wary of navy eyeliner. 

I know above I was, um, possibly mocking someone on another site? *cough cough* A site with a lot of viewers... and I hate most of her makeup looks, to be totally honest. Tra la la... Seriously, why not suggest a paint pot to her? Be all positive about it, and like: "Hey, have you ever tried one of these? They're really fantastic!"


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 24, 2008)

Rebecca I hope things work out for ya doll!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How are my fellow bimbos tonight? I am bored...my hubby is playing Call of Duty on the PS3, I got tired of watching lol. 

I go to my allergest tomorrow to get more testing done. Blah!

My feet hurt from doing color applications (w/ gel) on my doll head at school all day. Which doesn't help my hip, but I do go see the physical therapist on Tuesday for it. My doc suggested I get a cortisone shot, I just know those hurt & might not work.


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi again girls!  I think I have slept too much today because now I am wide awake.  It feels so wrong to get a cold during the summer!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yesterday I went to Nordy's and bought pop circle lipstick, Play Around Pink Color Form powder, Love Thing Mineralize blush, and polar opposites mes.  I seriously need to stop shopping!  I need to just save for Starflash.

Rebecca sorry to hear about your job.  Your boss does sound like a piece of work!

Ole (our new puppy) has finally settled down for the night.  I forgot how much energy puppies have!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 24, 2008)

Why are we all so sickly!?!?!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's all that damn glitter in here, lol!

Get better Katie!!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 24, 2008)

Could we be allergic to glitter?


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_ 
Your boss sounds like such a horrid skank._

 








 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_
Yesterday I went to Nordy's and bought pop circle lipstick, Play Around Pink Color Form powder, Love Thing Mineralize blush, and polar opposites mes.  I seriously need to stop shopping!  I need to just save for Starflash.

Ole (our new puppy) has finally settled down for the night.  I forgot how much energy puppies have!_

 
Oooo! Thats exciting
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, do you like Pop Circle & PO??? Say yesssss, please
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On the puppy thing - we watched our son's toy fox terrier for 2 weeks when he & his wife went to Basil - omgosh - energy or what! It was like having a kid again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We really love her to pieces though 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Why are we all so sickly!?!?!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's all that damn glitter in here, lol!_


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Thanks guys. I can easily find another salon. The problem is, that I dont want to go somewhere else and be a shampoo girl...I want to eb a stylist. So I'm trying to kinda get my foot in the door here (because I have wonderful women who will help me)...and then move on when I'm ready to be a stylist, you know?
_

 
You reallllly _do_ deserve better! No one should ever have to be subject to that kind of work environment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe something else will just pop up for you.

I know....you should do stand up comedy...you crack me up all the time


----------



## Susanne (Jul 24, 2008)

Bimbos I am back! With a huge haul from the pro store, a bit more than I wanted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the atmosphere of the pro store!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I could already preorder Manish Arora because it will just be available in the freestanding and pro stores here. They will ship it to me then.

I will post pics from my haul here tomorrow.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Bimbos I am back! With a huge haul from the pro store, a bit more than I wanted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the atmosphere of the pro store!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I could already preorder Manish Arora because it will just be available in the freestanding and pro stores here. They will ship it to me then.

I will post pics from my haul here tomorrow._

 
Oh, Susanne - I can't wait to see!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How much fun was that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Glad you're back


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Bimbos I am back! With a huge haul from the pro store, a bit more than I wanted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the atmosphere of the pro store!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I could already preorder Manish Arora because it will just be available in the freestanding and pro stores here. They will ship it to me then.

I will post pics from my haul here tomorrow._

 

_More_ than you wanted!? I'm excited to see your haul pictures! Welcome back!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 24, 2008)

Ok, so, opinion time! I have two sets of B2Ms which are DEFINITELY going to starflash. Then, we have Cult of Cherry, in which there are three limited edition lipsticks, 4 mattenes (but one is ugly! Pffft, brown 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), and 5 lipglosses. This means there are 11 definites for meeeee. These will also be covered by B2M.

Remaining are 4 additional B2M. Things of interest include O lipstick (as part of CoC, but also perm), Spring Bean lustreglass (it's green!!!), more starflash shadows, or possibly soon(ish) to be discontinued amplified creams Impassioned (which I really do want), Dubonnet (...I swear I'm not a red lippie junkie) and Blankety (the closest thing I own to a neutral/nude lipstick is pleasureseeker). 

What the hell do I choose for the last four!? 


I realize O and Spring Bean could easily wait being permanent. I'd like to ignore the LE/perm factor in figuring this out, because I'm really ceasing to give a damn due to the ridiculous amounts of LE.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 24, 2008)

Oh no, feel better soon Katie!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 24, 2008)

Here is my pro store haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It has become more than I wanted first (after already hauling Cool Heat, Electroflash and Sonic Chic this month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), but I don't come often to a pro store, so I took my chance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





4 x eyes palette with refills
Nylon
Vanilla
Shroom
Espresso  
(my basic quad!)

blush Love Thing
blush Pleasantry (backup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Paint Pot Fresco Rose

Glitter Brilliants Reflects Pearl
Glitter Brilliants Light Blue
Pigment Kelly Green
Pigment Chartreuse

l/g Sonic Vibe








I would have loved to get Glitters in Turquoise, but it was sold out. I will get it with my Manish Arora items that I could preorder there. They will ship them all together in October


----------



## kobri (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Rebecca I hope things work out for ya doll!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How are my fellow bimbos tonight? I am bored...my hubby is playing Call of Duty on the PS3, I got tired of watching lol. 

I go to my allergest tomorrow to get more testing done. Blah!

My feet hurt from doing color applications (w/ gel) on my doll head at school all day. Which doesn't help my hip, but I do go see the physical therapist on Tuesday for it. My doc suggested I get a cortisone shot, I just know those hurt & might not work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
As someone who works on her feet for long hours I recommend MBT sneakers. They are expensive and they take some getting used to (you have to wear them for short periods of time at first), but they made such a noticable difference with joint pain and back pain. I had probs for years until I got these and I have worn them 5 days a week for a year now and they are only just now starting to wear in the soles. I will definitely be buying again!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Ok, so, opinion time! I have two sets of B2Ms which are DEFINITELY going to starflash. Then, we have Cult of Cherry, in which there are three limited edition lipsticks, 4 mattenes (but one is ugly! Pffft, brown 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), and 5 lipglosses. This means there are 11 definites for meeeee. These will also be covered by B2M.

Remaining are 4 additional B2M. Things of interest include O lipstick (as part of CoC, but also perm), Spring Bean lustreglass (it's green!!!), more starflash shadows, or possibly soon(ish) to be discontinued amplified creams Impassioned (which I really do want), Dubonnet (...I swear I'm not a red lippie junkie) and Blankety (the closest thing I own to a neutral/nude lipstick is pleasureseeker). 

What the hell do I choose for the last four!? 


I realize O and Spring Bean could easily wait being permanent. I'd like to ignore the LE/perm factor in figuring this out, because I'm really ceasing to give a damn due to the ridiculous amounts of LE._

 
Okay first off soooo jealous of all the B2M! If it were me, I would not rush it/get all at once I would like going in knowing that I could just pick out something free when I wanted. You are getting 11 definites and that is a lot to play with so maybe hold onto the last 4 incase you have a craving. Like say the annouce that yes amplifieds are disc, then you could just go in and get 4, or you needa pick me up..whateves


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_






I would have loved to get Glitters in Turquoise, but it was sold out. I will get it with my Manish Arora items that I could preorder there. They will ship them all together in October 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Pretty! Though, I think I'm definitely in the minority as a non-shroom lover. I have it, but basically never touch it. Meh... I just have no love for it, as I don't see it as anything special. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





You definitely could have done more damage, so I'd say you're good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love the pigments and glitters! Have fun with all of your goodies!


----------



## kobri (Jul 24, 2008)

Good Haul Susanne! I was sooo excited to go to the pro store in London and it totally sucked! They were redoing the store so they had moved down the street to this tiny little shop smaller than my freestanding at home and even though there were only like 3 people in there I couldn't get served. I swear they were just ignoring us all and we could have taken our tops off and started singing for all the notice they would have taken. I didn't end up getting anything there, but the CCO was another story!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 24, 2008)

wow susanne! oooh, a backup of Pleasantry - it is so pretty. I'm glad you got Sonic Vibe - I LOVE it.  Lots of pretty things. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Susanne (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_wow susanne! oooh, a backup of Pleasantry - it is so pretty. I'm glad you got Sonic Vibe - I LOVE it.  Lots of pretty things. Thanks for sharing_

 
  I didn't want to pass Sonic Vibe - I will wear it tomorrow, with Love Thing


----------



## darkishstar (Jul 24, 2008)

Man! I really want to go to a Pro Store soon too! That is such a fabulous haul Susanne! I can see you ADORE pinks! Which looks faboo with green and brown eyeshadows!!!! Which you totally have. Eeee, so pretty!
And you'll adore Sonic Vibe. I know I do.

Yes, I haven't been around, but this bimbo wants to come chat too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm so excited for these upcoming collections!
I hope I have enough B2Ms after buying from Starflash to get SOME things... I just turned in 3 B2Ms to get 3 of the lipglasses from Electroflash.

I'm just counting down the days to Cult of Cherry. I've been eating a handful of cherries everyday too! To keep healthy and all, but I just ADORE cherries, they're one of my most favorite fruit...

Ahaha, I'm rambling now, but it's because summer classes are over! So I can relax now!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 24, 2008)

My favourite cherries are the Rainer cherries...and it reminds me of a time when we were sitting on my dad's parents patio with my dad's brother (it was right after their dad had died). Well I said "Pretty much you can slap Rainer on anything and it will be better" and they said "Not Rainer beer!". The novelty store a few doors down from mine at the mall has a Rainer Beer shirt in the window now and it always gets a few laughs.

I have no B2M's yet. I have a ways to go on pretty much everything and since I do not believe in depotting that is out. I picked up yet another shift at work today so that means I can get ANOTHER Starflash shadow-but I will probably call it good at four of them when all is said and done.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_As someone who works on her feet for long hours I recommend MBT sneakers. They are expensive and they take some getting used to (you have to wear them for short periods of time at first), but they made such a noticable difference with joint pain and back pain. I had probs for years until I got these and I have worn them 5 days a week for a year now and they are only just now starting to wear in the soles. I will definitely be buying again!



Okay first off soooo jealous of all the B2M! If it were me, I would not rush it/get all at once I would like going in knowing that I could just pick out something free when I wanted. You are getting 11 definites and that is a lot to play with so maybe hold onto the last 4 incase you have a craving. Like say the annouce that yes amplifieds are disc, then you could just go in and get 4, or you needa pick me up..whateves_

 
1) What are these magical sneakers, where do I get them, and do they come in large/wide sizes? 

2) I bought most of the empties. Ha! And I really do need one hell of a pick me up right now. Only about 15 of the empties are ones from products I've used/etc. The other bajillion... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, the thing about most of those other things I'm considering is that I could get a couple of them NOW, rather than waiting for nearly a month for CoC. Ha. 

New toys, please!


----------



## darkishstar (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_My favourite cherries are the Rainer cherries...and it reminds me of a time when we were sitting on my dad's parents patio with my dad's brother (it was right after their dad had died). Well I said "Pretty much you can slap Rainer on anything and it will be better" and they said "Not Rainer beer!". The novelty store a few doors down from mine at the mall has a Rainer Beer shirt in the window now and it always gets a few laughs.

I have no B2M's yet. I have a ways to go on pretty much everything and since I do not believe in depotting that is out. I picked up yet another shift at work today so that means I can get ANOTHER Starflash shadow-but I will probably call it good at four of them when all is said and done._

 
Hmm... I dunno the kind of cherries I like, they just have to be the black cherries. Yum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is Rainer beer disgusting or something?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I HAVE to limit myself to 4 Starflash shadows. Which is hilarious because me and my friend are getting bday presents for each other from the Starflash collection.. but we want the same colors! So we're just going to buy the shadows and swap them. It's the thought that counts!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Oooo! Thats exciting
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, do you like Pop Circle & PO??? Say yesssss, please
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On the puppy thing - we watched our son's toy fox terrier for 2 weeks when he & his wife went to Basil - omgosh - energy or what! It was like having a kid again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We really love her to pieces though_

 
I do love pop circle.  It is a really pretty pink and I never turn down a pink lipstick.  I didn't think I was going to get anything from this collection but I decided I had to get at least one or two things!  Pop circle is pretty sheer but buildable.  I also really like the color form powder.  Mixed together is makes a really pretty blush but not as good as the sonic chic ones!  I am obsessed with those!

The puppy is like having a kid around.  You have to watch him every second.  And the minute he goes to sleep he looks so cute that I want to wake him up and cuddle him! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Bimbos I am back! With a huge haul from the pro store, a bit more than I wanted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the atmosphere of the pro store!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I could already preorder Manish Arora because it will just be available in the freestanding and pro stores here. They will ship it to me then.

I will post pics from my haul here tomorrow._

 
Welcome back Susanne!  I love your haul!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Enjoy!  

I am feeling a bit better today thankfully!  I have a lot going on this weekend that I don't want to be sick for.  A Bridal shower on Friday evening and my grandmother's 92nd birthday on Sunday.  I love when I have big events to go to because I already start thinking about what makeup I am going to wear.


----------



## KikiB (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Is Rainer beer disgusting or something?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Supposedly it is. I wouldn't know since I've never had alcohol before (the closest I ever get is communion wine, but I never have had the curiousity...the smell of anything alcoholic makes me sick) but everyone says it is crap. It's one of those things you'd wear though for local pride...they also had Olympia Beer. That, I dunno about. Seattle does make a ton of beers though, and then of course we are a big wine-producing state.


----------



## kobri (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_1) What are these magical sneakers, where do I get them, and do they come in large/wide sizes? 

2) I bought most of the empties. Ha! And I really do need one hell of a pick me up right now. Only about 15 of the empties are ones from products I've used/etc. The other bajillion... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, the thing about most of those other things I'm considering is that I could get a couple of them NOW, rather than waiting for nearly a month for CoC. Ha. 

New toys, please!_

 
I got my sneakers in Maine, but I think you can get them in Canada too. I found them online and just looked for stores. They are called Massai Barefoot Technology and they fit my feet so I ma pretty sure they come in wide.

Oh well if it is a tide you over til CoC then go for it! I would say play in the store and see what floats your boat. I have to see things in person to really decide.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_me and my friend are getting bday presents for each other from the Starflash collection.. but we want the same colors! So we're just going to buy the shadows and swap them. It's the thought that counts! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Here is my pro store haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It has become more than I wanted first (after already hauling Cool Heat, Electroflash and Sonic Chic this month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), but I don't come often to a pro store, so I took my chance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Looks like you were good, though and you got some great stuff!  You could've done a lot more damage!!  There's always next time!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_As someone who works on her feet for long hours I recommend MBT sneakers._

 
I want to know more about the MBT shoes! I have been pondering over these for over a year. They were really comfy when I tried them on. I mostly want them because they are _supposed_ to firm up the legs/thighs. Do you find this to be true?


----------



## kobri (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_I want to know more about the MBT shoes! I have been pondering over these for over a year. They were really comfy when I tried them on. I mostly want them because they are supposed to firm up the legs/thighs. Do you find this to be true?_

 
Well the studies say they do. I have always had muscular legs (like too muscular) so I don'treally know about this for me, but I found that after a few days once I got used to them I could work a 10 hour day on my feet going up and down ladders and stuff without being in any pain. Before, even working 8 hour days, I would have to soak in a really hot tub because my feet, hips and back would be sore (my job is pretty physical). These shoes seem to just takethe pressure off. I also feel like my posture is better and I'm not slouching as much, plus once you get used to the walk-roll of the the sole you can move pretty fast, they like propel you a bit. I first heard about them because they were wearing them on Grey's Anatomy and they looked different. I researched them to find out why they were so expensive (I'm usually a sneakers on sale girl) and read all the reviews and stuff. I was at the point where I was just like if this works I will pay whatever they want. They were definitely worth it for me because I was having alot of aches and I don't like taking Aleve too often.


----------



## KikiB (Jul 24, 2008)

I've seen them, the walking store two doors down from me sells them, but I can stick with my Fit Flops. Too bad I won't be able to wear them to work for much longer; as soon as we sell out of what we have in stock we go back to wearing dress shoes. Boo.


----------



## kobri (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_I've seen them, the walking store two doors down from me sells them, but I can stick with my Fit Flops. Too bad I won't be able to wear them to work for much longer; as soon as we sell out of what we have in stock we go back to wearing dress shoes. Boo._

 
What are Fit Flops?


----------



## darkishstar (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Supposedly it is. I wouldn't know since I've never had alcohol before (the closest I ever get is communion wine, but I never have had the curiousity...the smell of anything alcoholic makes me sick) but everyone says it is crap. It's one of those things you'd wear though for local pride...they also had Olympia Beer. That, I dunno about. Seattle does make a ton of beers though, and then of course we are a big wine-producing state._

 
Oh Bleh. I already hate beer as it is. I think like.. Coors is AWFUL. Rainer must be worse! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ahahaha, Washington pride is funny!  Pride over crap beer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Actually, it depends on the beer though, really good ones are good. Anyways... SoCal has like.. nothing to be proud of.. other than.. wearing Rainbows 24/7 (it's these SUPER comfy leather flip flops hahahaha). At least NorCal has their "Hella" word, we don't even have anything! XD


----------



## darkishstar (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_What are Fit Flops?_

 
Flipflops that are shaped in a way that when you walk in them they tone your legs when you wear them.


----------



## darkishstar (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_LOLOLOLOLOL
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I KNOW! It's my lamest idea for a birthday gift ever! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That said, I can't wait for Starflash or Cult of Cherry! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I really want an invite..


----------



## kobri (Jul 24, 2008)

I just made my best friend a quad palette of pressed pigments for her bday


----------



## kobri (Jul 24, 2008)

oh well they sound like a similar idea to the MBTs


----------



## jenntoz (Jul 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_And if you keep stressing out, you're going to have more problems down the road, which means insurance will go up even more._

 
AGREED!!!  My hubby has been stressed lately & he developed shingles from the stress!  Luckily we have insurance to cover the dr & meds, but if we didn't the 1 week supply of pills would have cost over $300!!! that is crazy cause I know wso many people don't have insurance!  Not only that, but the shingles blisters are totally fucking gross & you DEFINITELY don't want that!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 25, 2008)

I would say that the MBT's would be more effective because the Fit Flops do compress naturally and they will feel looser whereas with MBT's, they lace. However I have three pairs of Fit Flops and the bronze ones are my favourites. EVERYBODY who comes in for Fit Flops wants the bronze. They are definitely the dressiest pair. They also now make a gladiator sandal Fit Flop...it actually is kinda cute.

Trust me, Washington Pride is crazy. We've got Nordstrom, Starbucks, REI...we are a culture based on comfort in crappy weather. Oh yeah, there's also the SLUT (South Lake Union Trolley). Read back a few weeks because a friend of mine and I went on it. Nothing really exciting but hey, it's a funny title. There's a building south of downtown Seattle right by the freeway that used to be the Rainer building so there was that giant R. Now it's Tully's...which does not hold a candle to Starbucks. I don't drink hot coffee very often though.


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Oh Bleh. I already hate beer as it is. I think like.. Coors is AWFUL. Rainer must be worse! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ahahaha, Washington pride is funny!  Pride over crap beer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Actually, it depends on the beer though, really good ones are good. Anyways... SoCal has like.. nothing to be proud of.. other than.. wearing Rainbows 24/7 (it's these SUPER comfy leather flip flops hahahaha). At least NorCal has their "Hella" word, we don't even have anything! XD_

 
We do have some good beer though!  Like Red Hook and Pyramid.  Pyramid has a summer beer that is call Apricot Ale and it is yummy!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Trust me, Washington Pride is crazy. We've got Nordstrom, Starbucks, REI...we are a culture based on comfort in crappy weather. Oh yeah, there's also the SLUT (South Lake Union Trolley). Read back a few weeks because a friend of mine and I went on it. Nothing really exciting but hey, it's a funny title. There's a building south of downtown Seattle right by the freeway that used to be the Rainer building so there was that giant R. Now it's Tully's...which does not hold a candle to Starbucks. I don't drink hot coffee very often though._

 
What about Microsoft?  I love the starbucks building downtown.  Washington does have some pretty cool claim to fames!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 25, 2008)

So, we put a small mirror in the rabbit's cage and he has spend hours simply sitting there staring into it. It's absolutely adorable. 

I may have to look into those wacky sneakers. I usually wear a women's 11, and I have flat feet that are super wide. Like, E width please. 

Hurray makeup, boo medical problems. The boy and I went to visit a friend of his tonight and she mentioned she has a lot of friends really into makeup, and one of them went to makeup school and had something like 50 shadows. I kind of bit my lip and mentioned I have around 80 MAC shadows at the moment. She just sort of looked at me, and then said that that is too much.

Just wait until after Starflash and Cult of Cherry! I'll probably be up another 20! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think it's been determined that my extra B2M will be spent on starflash. What I maaayyyy end up doing is using empties to do my starflash haul since lipsticks are cheaper than eyeshadows (fifty cents, I know, but still). Then, I can depot the starflash and have one back... If I get all 8 starflash shadows I've been eying, it'll use my two designated, 4 extras, and take away two from Cult of Cherry, but then I'll have one more after, so I'll really only be one shy of what I intended to keep for Cult of Cherry. Hmmmm... Or something-something. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is, of course, pending personal swatching, but I'm kind of getting excited about the starflash (took me long enough!). 

Also, that birthday gift exchange sounds hilarious and fantastic.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 25, 2008)

Ok, question: am I the only one that despises "swatch" photos that are just the product in it's container? To me, that's NOT a swatch! You have to actually take a bit of product and apply it to a surface (be it skin, paper, whatever) for it to count as a swatch. Colours can change DRASTICALLY between container and skin, and simply showing a photo of a pot of eyeshadow really isn't helpful in my mind. It's great if it's a first look, but if you have the product in front of you to photograph, please bloody well give a photo of a swipe of it, too.

I realize this makes me sound like a dreadful ingrate, but... Oops?


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_So, we put a small mirror in the rabbit's cage and he has spend hours simply sitting there staring into it. It's absolutely adorable._

 
That sounds too cute!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Ok, question: am I the only one that despises "swatch" photos that are just the product in it's container? To me, that's NOT a swatch! You have to actually take a bit of product and apply it to a surface (be it skin, paper, whatever) for it to count as a swatch. Colours can change DRASTICALLY between container and skin, and simply showing a photo of a pot of eyeshadow really isn't helpful in my mind. It's great if it's a first look, but if you have the product in front of you to photograph, please bloody well give a photo of a swipe of it, too.

I realize this makes me sound like a dreadful ingrate, but... Oops?_

 
If you are a dreadful ingrate then so am I because I can't stand when people post just a huge picture of the product with no actual swatches!  It isn't very helpful at all.


----------



## jenntoz (Jul 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Ok, question: am I the only one that despises "swatch" photos that are just the product in it's container? To me, that's NOT a swatch! You have to actually take a bit of product and apply it to a surface (be it skin, paper, whatever) for it to count as a swatch. Colours can change DRASTICALLY between container and skin, and simply showing a photo of a pot of eyeshadow really isn't helpful in my mind. It's great if it's a first look, but if you have the product in front of you to photograph, please bloody well give a photo of a swipe of it, too.

I realize this makes me sound like a dreadful ingrate, but... Oops?_

 
Amen Sister!!!
A swatch is only a swatch when it is swatched ON something.  If it is just sitting there in its pot it is NOT a swatch.  I HATE seeing a new post has been made in a swatch thread & I get all excited to see something new & its just something sitting there in its container & I scroll down the page anxious to see it smeared on something & I scroll & no frigging swatch!!!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 25, 2008)

I guess I am a dreadful ingrate too! Now if it is a product that isn't coming out for quite awhile, I can understand, but I'd also like to see some swatchage going on. But if you just got it and the product was just released, then swatch.

I think I just discovered my great new summer lips combo-Sci-fi-Delity with Date Night over that. Pink Grapefruit obviously was the most logical one to put over it but Date Night is very similar in colour and it adds nice sparkle. I think I'll do that tomorrow. 

Yes Katie, I do know about Microsoft however that's more of an Eastside. I am talking born and bred, dyed-in-the-wool Seattleites. But if you talk the general area, then yes. We are a land where if it's not sold in a hexagonal box, it isn't a true Frango. (Speaking of which, I need some coconut Frangos) Also there is no such thing as Macy's in Seattle. It is and always will be the Bon Marche. (My dad worked at the Northgate Bon when he was in his 20's...)

I'm just excited about tomorrow, and hoping I don't come back broke. I'm not terribly excited about the H&M though. I dunno, I guess it's because clothes are the LAST thing I need right now, and there is one opening up at U-Village and another one down by Pacific Place. And the Forever 21-we got one at Northgate about a month ago, and SNORE. Gilly Hicks, MAC, PINK. Those are my three focus stores.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Could we be allergic to glitter? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Neverrrrr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_You reallllly do deserve better! No one should ever have to be subject to that kind of work environment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe something else will just pop up for you.

I know....you should do stand up comedy...you crack me up all the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you. Shes a bitch. Haha thanks for the compliment! How bout you start paying me to crack you up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 These jokes ain't free 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Here is my pro store haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It has become more than I wanted first (after already hauling Cool Heat, Electroflash and Sonic Chic this month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), but I don't come often to a pro store, so I took my chance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Great haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_ 
I HAVE to limit myself to 4 Starflash shadows. Which is hilarious because me and my friend are getting bday presents for each other from the Starflash collection.. but we want the same colors! So we're just going to buy the shadows and swap them. It's the thought that counts! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Geez thats funny

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_AGREED!!! My hubby has been stressed lately & he developed shingles from the stress! Luckily we have insurance to cover the dr & meds, but if we didn't the 1 week supply of pills would have cost over $300!!! that is crazy cause I know wso many people don't have insurance! Not only that, but the shingles blisters are totally fucking gross & you DEFINITELY don't want that!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
Awww.....I hope he gets better. I heard shingles were no joke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_I would say that the MBT's would be more effective because the Fit Flops do compress naturally and they will feel looser whereas with MBT's, they lace. However I have three pairs of Fit Flops and the bronze ones are my favourites. EVERYBODY who comes in for Fit Flops wants the bronze. They are definitely the dressiest pair. They also now make a gladiator sandal Fit Flop...it actually is kinda cute.

Trust me, Washington Pride is crazy. We've got Nordstrom, Starbucks, REI...we are a culture based on comfort in crappy weather. Oh yeah, there's also the SLUT (South Lake Union Trolley). Read back a few weeks because a friend of mine and I went on it. Nothing really exciting but hey, it's a funny title. There's a building south of downtown Seattle right by the freeway that used to be the Rainer building so there was that giant R. Now it's Tully's...which does not hold a candle to Starbucks. I don't drink hot coffee very often though._

 
I wanna see some gladiator FitFlops. 

Starbucks is my life. What, is your guyses Starbucks like...special???

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_So, we put a small mirror in the rabbit's cage and he has spend hours simply sitting there staring into it. It's absolutely adorable. 


Hurray makeup, boo medical problems. The boy and I went to visit a friend of his tonight and she mentioned she has a lot of friends really into makeup, and one of them went to makeup school and had something like 50 shadows. I kind of bit my lip and mentioned I have around 80 MAC shadows at the moment. She just sort of looked at me, and then said that that is too much.

Just wait until after Starflash and Cult of Cherry! I'll probably be up another 20! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think it's been determined that my extra B2M will be spent on starflash. What I maaayyyy end up doing is using empties to do my starflash haul since lipsticks are cheaper than eyeshadows (fifty cents, I know, but still). Then, I can depot the starflash and have one back... If I get all 8 starflash shadows I've been eying, it'll use my two designated, 4 extras, and take away two from Cult of Cherry, but then I'll have one more after, so I'll really only be one shy of what I intended to keep for Cult of Cherry. Hmmmm... Or something-something. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is, of course, pending personal swatching, but I'm kind of getting excited about the starflash (took me long enough!). 
_

 
Haha, silly rabbit!

LoL @ people who think 50 eyeshadows is a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 @ your whole b2m solution. You kill me

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Ok, question: am I the only one that despises "swatch" photos that are just the product in it's container? To me, that's NOT a swatch! You have to actually take a bit of product and apply it to a surface (be it skin, paper, whatever) for it to count as a swatch. Colours can change DRASTICALLY between container and skin, and simply showing a photo of a pot of eyeshadow really isn't helpful in my mind. It's great if it's a first look, but if you have the product in front of you to photograph, please bloody well give a photo of a swipe of it, too.

I realize this makes me sound like a dreadful ingrate, but... Oops?_

 
OMG I thought I was the only one! Grrrrr.....if you bought it, and its yours....why the hell didnt u swatch it on human flesh?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Like, for your _own_ enjoyment! I couldnt possibly _not_ swatch.


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 25, 2008)

Microsoft is more of an eastside thing.  Macy's will always be The Bon to me too.  In fact I still refer to it as The Bon.  Mmmm.....Frangos!  I love those things!

When does the H&M open at U Village and will the H&M and the MAC store at Southcenter be open tomorrow?


----------



## KikiB (Jul 25, 2008)

Yes, all the new stores at Southcenter are opening tomorrow. As for the other two H&M stores they should open by the early fall-so probably by Labour Day.

Gah I was practically raised on Frangos...

Our Starbucks is inherently more special because this is where it was founded, on any given day I can go to the original one which is different-no pastries or food, a whole different look...but as far as the coffee there is nothing really different. It's just that this is where it all began.

As for the gladiator Fit Flops I believe they are on net-a-porter. Also google Fit Flop and go to the website-they have them there.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_ 
Gah I was practically raised on Frangos...

Our Starbucks is inherently more special because this is where it was founded, on any given day I can go to the original one which is different-no pastries or food, a whole different look...but as far as the coffee there is nothing really different. It's just that this is where it all began.

As for the gladiator Fit Flops I believe they are on net-a-porter. Also google Fit Flop and go to the website-they have them there._

 
Frangos??? Speak Englishhhhhhh! lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ooooh I didnt know Starbucks was founded there. Who would want one where you couldnt get a pumpkin loaf or a warm chocolate chip cookie?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe I should move to Washington. I like the rain. And I could sit in Starbucks and just watch my life pass me by.

Sigh.


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh you should move here if you like the rain and starbucks cause we have a lot of both!  I love Seattle and can't imagine not living here.  I think that we need to send some Frangos Rebecca's way.  They are are different flavored chocolates and they are AMAZING!!!


----------



## darkishstar (Jul 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_I just made my best friend a quad palette of pressed pigments for her bday_

 
Oh what a fantastic idea! I'll have to keep that in mind for presents down the road. I know I can never use up my pigments!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Trust me, Washington Pride is crazy. We've got Nordstrom, Starbucks, REI...we are a culture based on comfort in crappy weather. Oh yeah, there's also the SLUT (South Lake Union Trolley). Read back a few weeks because a friend of mine and I went on it. Nothing really exciting but hey, it's a funny title. There's a building south of downtown Seattle right by the freeway that used to be the Rainer building so there was that giant R. Now it's Tully's...which does not hold a candle to Starbucks. I don't drink hot coffee very often though._

 




HEY YA'LL! I'm taking the SLUT DOWNTOWN!!! XD

Okay yeah, so I couldn't resist.


----------



## darkishstar (Jul 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_We do have some good beer though!  Like Red Hook and Pyramid.  Pyramid has a summer beer that is call Apricot Ale and it is yummy!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
AH!  You make me want to try that!

But! I love the summer stuff that Starbucks always comes out with. Mint Frap? Count me in!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_AH!  You make me want to try that!

But! I love the summer stuff that Starbucks always comes out with. Mint Frap? Count me in! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Even if you don't like beer it is hard not to like the apricot ale!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 25, 2008)

It pretty much just goes from South Lake Union, where there's Group Health and a bunch of medical buildings, to right by Westlake Center. The streetcar that goes from nowhere to nowhere. They are talking about expanding it...but jeez. 

Rebecca, YOU NEED FRANGOS. The original flavour is peppermint but there's rum, coffee, chocolate, coconut, raspberry, blueberry, candy cane (which kicks butt)...and on the Macy's website, the frangos come in a weird box. It's...rectangular. NOT TRUE FRANGOS! On Christmas morning, it was always a constant in my parents' Christmas stockings...the hexagonal box.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Ok, question: am I the only one that despises "swatch" photos that are just the product in it's container? To me, that's NOT a swatch! You have to actually take a bit of product and apply it to a surface (be it skin, paper, whatever) for it to count as a swatch. Colours can change DRASTICALLY between container and skin, and simply showing a photo of a pot of eyeshadow really isn't helpful in my mind. It's great if it's a first look, but if you have the product in front of you to photograph, please bloody well give a photo of a swipe of it, too.

I realize this makes me sound like a dreadful ingrate, but... Oops?_

 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_

If you are a dreadful ingrate then so am I because I can't stand when people post just a huge picture of the product with no actual swatches!  It isn't very helpful at all._

 
  Oops... I feel guilty now...


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 25, 2008)

Susanne, what a great haul! And welcome back!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_The puppy is like having a kid around.  You have to watch him every second.  And the minute he goes to sleep he looks so cute that I want to wake him up and cuddle him! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am feeling a bit better today thankfully!  I have a lot going on this weekend that I don't want to be sick for.  A Bridal shower on Friday evening and my grandmother's 92nd birthday on Sunday._

 
Awwww, I want a puppy. A little morky (maltese/yorkie mix) that I can hug and squeeze and cuddle. Please?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So glad you are feeling better! We all need to feel better darnit! Have fun this weekend!! I myself will be in Long Island at my bf's house. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_I want to know more about the MBT shoes! I have been pondering over these for over a year. They were really comfy when I tried them on. I mostly want them because they are supposed to firm up the legs/thighs. Do you find this to be true?_

 
I haven't purchased them, but I did try them on and walk around a bit in them. They definitely take some getting used to, and they are a bit fugly but I hear they do wonders for circulation, posture, and your butt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_but I'm kind of getting excited about the starflash (took me long enough!). _

 
I wonder why? Hmmmm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Ok, question: am I the only one that despises "swatch" photos that are just the product in it's container?_

 
Guilty

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_If you are a dreadful ingrate then so am I because I can't stand when people post just a huge picture of the product with no actual swatches!  It isn't very helpful at all._

 
Guilty

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_Amen Sister!!!
A swatch is only a swatch when it is swatched ON something._

 
Guilty

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Now if it is a product that isn't coming out for quite awhile, I can understand, but I'd also like to see some swatchage going on. But if you just got it and the product was just released, then swatch.

I'm just excited about tomorrow._

 
And guilty again. Woops 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Katie, have fun tomorrow! Don't try to do too much damage. And if you see a bebe anywhere, pick me up that dress in purple, size small please?
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Oops... I feel guilty now... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Susanne, I am guilty to. All of you, I am sorry if I am guilty of just putting up product pics sometimes. I do swatch in store but when I get home if I want to compare I don't swipe the new shadows because I am a bit of a hoarder and have mild ocd. I just want to put them away, take em out and look at them and then use em a couple of months later when they aren't new and exciting anymore.

Forgive me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*ETA: Hope this redeems me. Go to youtube.com and search Gold Fever #1. You will pee your pants!!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 25, 2008)

There is a bebe opening up down there, but I won't be going in...I don't really wear their clothes and I am on a $200 budget altogether for the day-I still need money for coffee and such next week.

And we forgive you Adina...at least I do. It's just that we do appreciate comparison swatches as well so we can know if we are getting duped.

As far as the beer goes, my dad HATES the Apricot Ale. I'm trying to remember which one he likes, but it strangely isn't a local one. I remember all the times before we went to the Mariner's games (that the vendors my dad works with gave him tickets for) that we would go to the Pyramid Brewery and have dinner and many times, we'd get a case of the TK root beer. Not to mention my dad was working at Larry's when Jones soda was launched (I was 9 or 10 when it did) and when they did launch it, even though my dad was wine/beer, since it fell under specialty beverage they gave him a case with all sorts of assorted flavours. 10 years later I still love Fufu Berry, Green Apple, Blue Bubble Gum, and so forth. I even have a collection of the bottles on my desk hutch, windowsill, you name it.

Starbucks though is a different case. I HATE the way they did the Mint Mocha Chip frap. I'll get a Grande with my Treat Receipt (another Seattle perk) but the original way, and this isn't even accurate but closer, is with peppermint syrup instead of the mint chocolate and then regular whipped cream. If they bring back the Mocha Coconut though, I will flip out. That came out when I was 14 and well, I developed quite the obsession with it. I LOVE coconut flavouring.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh Geez, please dont get me started on Starbucks again. I'm such a whore for Starbucks.....I always get the same things but still... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Iced Coffee
Iced Caramel Macchiato
Caramel Frappucinoooooo (OMG, does life get any better than that)

Mmmmmmm I love it all!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Thats the whipped cream from my Caramel frap dancing around, tempting me!)


----------



## stv578 (Jul 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Ok, question: am I the only one that despises "swatch" photos that are just the product in it's container? To me, that's NOT a swatch! You have to actually take a bit of product and apply it to a surface (be it skin, paper, whatever) for it to count as a swatch. Colours can change DRASTICALLY between container and skin, and simply showing a photo of a pot of eyeshadow really isn't helpful in my mind. It's great if it's a first look, but if you have the product in front of you to photograph, please bloody well give a photo of a swipe of it, too.

I realize this makes me sound like a dreadful ingrate, but... Oops?_

 
While I normally agree with you on this, I did find pics of the MES's helpful in the Electroflash thread because I did like to see how the veining varied, etc.  It helped me in picking them out at the store.  But yeah, otherwise they're not much help.  I mean, one's enough just to get an idea... but after that?!


----------



## stv578 (Jul 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_ 

Susanne, I am guilty to. All of you, I am sorry if I am guilty of just putting up product pics sometimes. I do swatch in store but when I get home if I want to compare I don't swipe the new shadows because I am a bit of a hoarder and have mild ocd. I just want to put them away, take em out and look at them and then use em a couple of months later when they aren't new and exciting anymore.

Forgive me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I do that too!!!  It's one of the reasons I don't really post swatch pics, though I did with my Dazzleglass.  But otherwise, I don't even take my new products out of the bag for a while.  I know... very strange but hey, that's me!  Somehow, it makes it all the more special when I do finally take them out to play.

And Susanne, your pics compared one colour to other colours, even if they were in the pan.  That to me is still helpful!


----------



## stv578 (Jul 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Oh Geez, please dont get me started on Starbucks again. I'm such a whore for Starbucks.....I always get the same things but still... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too!  Although today I went with my two little ones and was trying to hold three drinks and keep them from running into the parking lot and my full blended green tea lemonade when crashing to the ground. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So there went $3 and seemed to be the final thing that set me off.  I was already really sad about this being the last day I get to spend with me kids (other than weekends of course) and then _that_ happened.  Poor DH called me not long after and I just broke down on the phone.  I hope getting it out today will mean I won't cry like a baby in front of my colleagues on Monday, but regardless I will have waterproof mascara on.


----------



## kobri (Jul 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Me too! Although today I went with my two little ones and was trying to hold three drinks and keep them from running into the parking lot and my full blended green tea lemonade when crashing to the ground. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So there went $3 and seemed to be the final thing that set me off. I was already really sad about this being the last day I get to spend with me kids (other than weekends of course) and then that happened. Poor DH called me not long after and I just broke down on the phone. I hope getting it out today will mean I won't cry like a baby in front of my colleagues on Monday, but regardless I will have waterproof mascara on._

 
Aww  dropping drinks sucks. I once had my tea roll off the roof of my car right after I set it down to get my keys! When I worked at Starbucks and people dropped their drinks we used to make them another one. Hope you have a good first day back. Try to focus on the being able to have adult conversations part and not the time away from the kids part.


----------



## KikiB (Jul 25, 2008)

I just got back from Southcenter and it was INSANITY. We (my friend and I) got down there around 8:40 but it took us forever to park since people had been there since 7 AM. We missed out on the scratch cards. However we went inside to wait for 10 AM and many stores in the existing part of the mall opened early. Then at 10 AM it was a mad dash for H&M since it was the first one in the NW. None of the clothes interested me although I got two hats and then some hair clips. Also with purchase you got a free reusable shopper although I got two. Sweet!

Next stop was Gilly Hicks-which is Abercrombie's lingerie concept-and do NOT let the fact that it's an A&F company deter you. The stuff is GORGEOUS. The bras and panties are on the same price point as VS stuff and they have a lot of basics but they've also got tons of lacy stuff and then loungewear, bodycare, and so forth. I got a pair of these lounge shorts for $25 and I need more-they are the most comfortable shorts ever. Also a tank top and one of their hand creams.

The VS Pink store was a madhouse. They didn't have my bedsheets but they had pillows so yes, now I have a "Love Pink" pillow on my bed. They have way more clothes and such than the website as well as little fun things like air fresheners, belts, and you name it. It was a 20+ minute wait in line though because they only had three registers. However with any purchase you got a free tote-so I got one of the last pink ones. I also got an air freshener and then a little ID wallet-which I have been wanting to get for ages and figured I'd get one here since I could use The Almighty Crossbrand.

MAC had two painted men with the pattern of the Electroflash marketing. Can you say awesome? They got a lot of attention. They also had Starflash out. I got Fuschia pigment and then Sunset B. eyeshadow. I was going to start a palette but I am going back to a freestanding on the 12th, so yeah.

The mall itself didn't have a ton of really interesting stuff for me-however we did end up going to Ikea afterwards, which was fun. I got a new lamp for my desk/makeup table on the As Is deal for $4. And it's got pink features!!!

More deets in my Haul thread.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 25, 2008)

Guess what, Bimbos?! I was offered a job today!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's with a small law firm (I'd be the third attorney) and although it's technically a general practice (which means they do everything) once of the areas of primary focus is Family Law, which is what I think I want to do! I don't have all the details yet (about what I'll be making, etc...) because they didn't want to burden me with a lot of info right before the bar exam, but they just wanted to let me know. I'm so excited! Once I find out how much I'll be making, I'll be doing a proper haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







DH and I are going out for a little celebratory dinner - yummy!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 25, 2008)

Neither Adina or Susanne are guilty of this!  Both of you do a great job with swatching and FOTDs for us to see the colors.  I do appreciate seeing the actual product in the pot but sometimes there are just to many as a whole in the swatch thread.  That's all that I'm saying! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Plus we love you girls!

Rebecca you look very pretty in your new avatar!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am feeling almost 100% today which is so nice as I hate being sick!  Hope that all of my other bimbos are doing well!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_MAC had two painted men with the pattern of the Electroflash marketing. Can you say awesome? They got a lot of attention. They also had Starflash out. I got Fuschia pigment and then Sunset B. eyeshadow. I was going to start a palette but I am going back to a freestanding on the 12th, so yeah._

 
Starflash was out at Southcenter!  I am going to try to get there tomorrow and pick up some of those!  I can't wait to go to H&M too!  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Guess what, Bimbos?! I was offered a job today!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's with a small law firm (I'd be the third attorney) and although it's technically a general practice (which means they do everything) once of the areas of primary focus is Family Law, which is what I think I want to do! I don't have all the details yet (about what I'll be making, etc...) because the didn't want to burden me with a lot of info right before the bar exam, but they just wanted to let me know. I'm so excited! Once I find out how much I'll be making, I'll be doing a proper haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







DH and I are going out for a little celebratory dinner - yummy!_

 
Congrats Karin!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That is awesome news!!  Have a wonderful dinner with the hubby!  Where are you going to go for dinner?


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Guess what, Bimbos?! I was offered a job today!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's with a small law firm (I'd be the third attorney) and although it's technically a general practice (which means they do everything) once of the areas of primary focus is Family Law, which is what I think I want to do! I don't have all the details yet (about what I'll be making, etc...) because the didn't want to burden me with a lot of info right before the bar exam, but they just wanted to let me know. I'm so excited! Once I find out how much I'll be making, I'll be doing a proper haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







DH and I are going out for a little celebratory dinner - yummy!_

 
Congratulations!! That's super exciting.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Congrats Karin!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That is awesome news!! Have a wonderful dinner with the hubby! Where are you going to go for dinner?_

 
Thank you!!  We're going to Charleston's, which is like the chain Houston's (if anyone is familiar).  Basic Americana fare (salads, burgers, steak...etc) but it's so good!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 25, 2008)

Congrats Karin!!!

Yes, Starflash is out at Southcenter. The H&M was absolute pandemonium. Get there EARLY if you are wanting to go and hit there first.


----------



## kobri (Jul 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Guess what, Bimbos?! I was offered a job today!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's with a small law firm (I'd be the third attorney) and although it's technically a general practice (which means they do everything) once of the areas of primary focus is Family Law, which is what I think I want to do! I don't have all the details yet (about what I'll be making, etc...) because the didn't want to burden me with a lot of info right before the bar exam, but they just wanted to let me know. I'm so excited! Once I find out how much I'll be making, I'll be doing a proper haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







DH and I are going out for a little celebratory dinner - yummy!_

 
 Congrats! That is awesome news


----------



## kobri (Jul 25, 2008)

Also, anyone who checked out 'the site that dare not speak it's name' (Temp....) Did you notice there was a lot more highlighter space in her look today, shadow didn't go nearly as high as usual. Do you think word got back??


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_Also, anyone who checked out 'the site that dare not speak it's name' (Temp....) Did you notice there was a lot more highlighter space in her look today, shadow didn't go nearly as high as usual. Do you think word got back??_

 
Did someone on here comment on it?


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 25, 2008)

I posted my FOTN for dinner tonight!  http://specktra.net/f166/celebratory-plums-108495/


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 25, 2008)

Yay Karin best of luck! nice to know at least you have something lined up and with the way your economy is, at least you'll have a job! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hope the studying goes well!

Checking in to read up all I've missed over a day and a bit, then I'm totally studying this weekend. booo. 

Its so blippin' humid here, I HATE it! when is fall?! or actually, when is WINTER? LOL yep, I want the snow!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 25, 2008)

That Gold Fever video is so funny!  I can't wait to see what the other ones are going to be.  I hope that they use the same too guys.  MAC should really put videos of all of their collections on You Tube.

Good luck studying Hannah! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW Karin you were right about Patisserie lipstick!  It is going to be my go-to everyday lipstick.  I am in LOVE with it!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 25, 2008)

thanks katie!

seriously karin <3 the plum look!! i can't wait for circa plum! 

I am incredibly psyched to see more of starflash!! and katie if you get a chance, totally check it out and share your review!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_thanks katie!

seriously karin <3 the plum look!! i can't wait for circa plum! 

I am incredibly psyched to see more of starflash!! and katie if you get a chance, totally check it out and share your review!_

 
I will!  I am dying to see these shadows!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_Also, anyone who checked out 'the site that dare not speak it's name' (Temp....) Did you notice there was a lot more highlighter space in her look today, shadow didn't go nearly as high as usual. Do you think word got back??_

 
Ahahahaha... that would be awesome. It's probably just a fluke, though... only time (and future looks!) will tell.


----------



## stv578 (Jul 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_Aww dropping drinks sucks. I once had my tea roll off the roof of my car right after I set it down to get my keys! When I worked at Starbucks and people dropped their drinks we used to make them another one. Hope you have a good first day back. Try to focus on the being able to have adult conversations part and not the time away from the kids part._

 
Thanks hon!  I needed to hear that.  I actually am kinda looking forward to the adult interaction, but ideally, I'd love to go back part time till they were a little older.  I guess I'm lucky to have gotten two years off (actually 3 1/2 total between the 2!).  I know most employers would not keep someone's position for that long.  

I would've gone back in today to get another drink, but with the two of them all over the place, i just though "f this" and just wanted to get them in the car!  And I always put my drink on top of my car, so believe me it's just a matter of time before I do that!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Guess what, Bimbos?! I was offered a job today!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's with a small law firm (I'd be the third attorney) and although it's technically a general practice (which means they do everything) once of the areas of primary focus is Family Law, which is what I think I want to do! I don't have all the details yet (about what I'll be making, etc...) because they didn't want to burden me with a lot of info right before the bar exam, but they just wanted to let me know. I'm so excited! Once I find out how much I'll be making, I'll be doing a proper haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







DH and I are going out for a little celebratory dinner - yummy!_

 
That's terrific! Congratulations and hope it turns out to be a great firm!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Starflash was out at Southcenter! I am going to try to get there tomorrow and pick up some of those! I can't wait to go to H&M too! 
_

 
Lucky you!  Have fun and report back to us!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_Also, anyone who checked out 'the site that dare not speak it's name' (Temp....) Did you notice there was a lot more highlighter space in her look today, shadow didn't go nearly as high as usual. Do you think word got back??_

 
I really don't visit that site often, but you've peaked my curiosity!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 26, 2008)

Congratulations Karin!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 26, 2008)

^^Thanks!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 26, 2008)

Hello and welcome to our show tonight! This evening we will be watching one young bimbo and her attempt to do _as much laundry as possible _within a given time restraint. With two washers and two dryers at her disposal and a mere three and a half hours to go, how many loads will she get finished? Will she run out of loonies before time is up? Will she get enough loads done to clear off the bed? 

Stay tuned to find out!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 26, 2008)

Hahaha I have to work...and tonight is going to be absolutely dead because it's the start of Seafair which is huge here in Seattle. Between that and the fact that Southcenter reopened (the next big mall south of mine) it'll mean a nice, clean store. I also think I might wear heels for the first time in months. Eeek!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 26, 2008)

LOL based on the time my washer takes (like 15-20 mins tops) but the drying is close to 60, I will guess you will get 6 loads done! 

*waves* here is me procrastinating from my bs paper! LOL I had to laugh though, I was reading the questions I have to answer/cover in my paper and my mom was like WTF kind of circular question is that?! yep, good to know I'm not just digging my heels in for no reason---the questions are retarded hence hard to get going! But I am forcing myself to get this paper done and submitted by afternoon tomorrow!

And I feel I can still take breaks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seriously I just need to pass (what a bad attitude!) but with my gpa over 4 (here in Canada--well at least the classes Ive taken in MB and AB our GPA scale goes up to A+, or a 4.5.) for my whole degree except for this course, I think ONE C or whatever wouldn't kill the average at this point!!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_LOL based on the time my washer takes (like 15-20 mins tops) but the drying is close to 60, I will guess you will get 6 loads done! 

*waves* here is me procrastinating from my bs paper! LOL I had to laugh though, I was reading the questions I have to answer/cover in my paper and my mom was like WTF kind of circular question is that?! yep, good to know I'm not just digging my heels in for no reason---the questions are retarded hence hard to get going! But I am forcing myself to get this paper done and submitted by afternoon tomorrow!

And I feel I can still take breaks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seriously I just need to pass (what a bad attitude!) but with my gpa over 4 (here in Canada--well at least the classes Ive taken in MB and AB our GPA scale goes up to A+, or a 4.5.) for my whole degree except for this course, I think ONE C or whatever wouldn't kill the average at this point!!_

 
I will say I already had a load in each washer when I posted that, if you want to factor that in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll keep count. 

Also, some Canadian universities (such as McGill! <3333) only go to 4.0 (there is no such thing as an A+ at McGill). At Dalhousie, however, an A+ is a 4.3. WHY IS THERE NO CONSISTENCY? Plus, at Dal, the score you need to get an A fluctuates by individual class. UGH.


----------



## KikiB (Jul 26, 2008)

When I was in high school it fluctuated. You could not go over a 4.0, however an A- for some teachers was a 92.9% to 90.0. Also for some you failed at 65%. Consistency is great, I tell ya!

And it turns out that I got the night off because it's the big torchlight parade here in Seattle, which is a BIG deal...and I made the mistake of calling and warning my manager about it and he was like "Well do you want the night off?" Never been to the parade, my parents weren't into that kind of stuff. Not thrilled about losing hours but overall I picked up hours for the week, which is good. I'm still going to have a crappy paycheck come Friday.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 26, 2008)

I ran out of loonies. I spent $14 on laundry tonight - 8 washes and 6 dries. The last two dryer loads will be done by 21:30.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 26, 2008)

lol so I wasn't too far off-6 drys! though not on the 8 washes!

I LOVE hanging my clothes on these clothes dryer things to air dry. I don't know, in my mind I think my clothes will wear out/fade faster in the dryer. though I put small stuff (sock, underwear, home-wear stuff like t-shirts and yoga pants) in the dryer. 

Yay tomorrow is my laundry day! I've been watching some inspiring HGTV home improvement shows---I cannot wait to renovate!!

I REALLLY like the black scrolly look, with a brown or blue background. I don't know if I want my room blue though...though I don't want stereotypical pink. 

*off to find a picture of the scrolly look I'm referring to!*

http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thin...e=s&tid=514496

Something like that! I have this nice scrolly (I think its called filigree--but I don't like it being OTT but tasteful scrolling=nice)


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 26, 2008)

I tried my hardest to get to Southcenter today to see the Starflash shadows but I never made it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Just the thought of the masses of people totally turned me off from going plus I had a late night at my cousins bridal shower/bachlorette party.  

Hope everyone is doing well today!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 26, 2008)

Yeah apparently it was absolutely dead at Northgate, because people who would normally hit our mall are hitting Southcenter. If I were you I'd honestly wait a week or two. Starflash will be out by then, and the crowds will have died down.


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Yeah apparently it was absolutely dead at Northgate, because people who would normally hit our mall are hitting Southcenter. If I were you I'd honestly wait a week or two. Starflash will be out by then, and the crowds will have died down._

 
That is what I am thinking I am going to do.  I would love to see get the Starflash shadows early but I think I can wait until Thursday to get them.  I am really excited to go to H&M though.  Where in the mall is it?  Do they have an outside area like they do at Alderwood or is it all inside?  What is the MAC store by?  Sorry for all the questions Katie!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 26, 2008)

It's not like Alderwood. Everything is inside although the new part is VERY airy and open. H&M is close to the Forever 21. I'm trying to remember exactly where everything is. It is at the far end of the expansion though. MAC is in between Gilly Hicks and PINK...MAC has two entrances and one is by an exit to outside, I think by the restaurants but I'm probably gravely mistaken. Also the Swarovski store is kinda by MAC. I will be going down hopefully in mid-August because I am hoping for the PINK bedsheets to be instore by then. It actually takes me less time to get to Southcenter than it does to Alderwood.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Me too! Although today I went with my two little ones and was trying to hold three drinks and keep them from running into the parking lot and my full blended green tea lemonade when crashing to the ground. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So there went $3 and seemed to be the final thing that set me off. I was already really sad about this being the last day I get to spend with me kids (other than weekends of course) and then that happened. Poor DH called me not long after and I just broke down on the phone. I hope getting it out today will mean I won't cry like a baby in front of my colleagues on Monday, but regardless I will have waterproof mascara on._

 





 I hate when that _one dumb thing _sets you off, and you just break down. That happens to me a lot lol, I'll go like all day with people at the pharmacy screaming at me, or like today at the salon, I didnt stop AT ALL, I just keep busy for almost 8 hours, and then something dumb happens like you stub ur toe and ur like "Why does God hate me, I just want a hug" LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope your first day back goes well! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Guess what, Bimbos?! I was offered a job today!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's with a small law firm (I'd be the third attorney) and although it's technically a general practice (which means they do everything) once of the areas of primary focus is Family Law, which is what I think I want to do! I don't have all the details yet (about what I'll be making, etc...) because they didn't want to burden me with a lot of info right before the bar exam, but they just wanted to let me know. I'm so excited! Once I find out how much I'll be making, I'll be doing a proper haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







DH and I are going out for a little celebratory dinner - yummy!_

 
Congratulations! you go girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Neither Adina or Susanne are guilty of this! Both of you do a great job with swatching and FOTDs for us to see the colors. I do appreciate seeing the actual product in the pot but sometimes there are just to many as a whole in the swatch thread. That's all that I'm saying! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Plus we love you girls!

Rebecca you look very pretty in your new avatar! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am feeling almost 100% today which is so nice as I hate being sick! Hope that all of my other bimbos are doing well!_

 
Why thank you my dear. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im glad you're feeling better 


Sooooooooo today sucked. really bad. I hate my jobs, I can't stand my family, I cant stand this house. I'm broke. Summers almost over. I just am soooo ready for everything to change. I hate relying on people for anything, so Im not anymore.

I worked almost 8 hours today, then walked home. It takes me an hour to walk from the salon to my house and I was wearing these flip flops with a small chunky heel (didnt think I'd be walking). By the time I was 20 minutes frm home, my legs/feet had fallen asleep and when I got home and went to tinkle, my ass was literally asleep and tingling. From my ass to my feet. I dont mind walking, if I'm prepared. Even though an hour is a loooong walk, plus theres no sidewalk and I was walking on the bike trail. Awkwaaaard. Plus there are these crazy ass "butterflies" in my town that come out in the summer. They are HUGE and black with a white pattern on them, and are super fast and scary, and they camoflouage themselves sooo well, so as soon as u step near them they dart out at you. Soooooo they were all over the place on my walk home, lol, I bet everyone thought I was challenged, walking on the bike trail, jumping at these evil butterflies

So I came home after that and passed out for almost 2 hours. My feet feel a little better

*Kobri*....can you tell me about working at Starbucks? I'm thisclose from applying there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## KikiB (Jul 27, 2008)

Oh and I found the FUNNIEST Facebook group...dedicated to the hatred of chavs who play music off their phones in public! I have seen many people play music off their phones or use little speakers for their iPod's on the 41 bus...not fun.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 27, 2008)

awww Rebecca, you need some 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bimbo magic!

so sorry your day/work/home seems crappy--Ive been there and if you make a conscious decision to move forward (and it sounds like you have) then you're well on your way. But we all are allowed to have days when we feel down about "WHAT THE HECK am I DOING with my life?". Many a time in the last couple years. Still not sure what I'm doing but I'm trying to find a path that feels okay to me.

I'm so going to start doing more walking--must get fit! So my gameplan is to bring a pair of pants and running shoes with me to work in a backpack, then change at the end of the day. Then take a bus through the somewhat seedy part of town and walk home. So thats about 35-40 mins a day, which I think is good for me, except for when its a freaking humid bomb outside. which its planned to be this coming week. lovely. i hate when the meterologists say the temperature, then the "feels like" temp with the humidex. Again i'll reiterate--I want fall (or winter!)

I'd love to join a gym and I think i'd like it for the classes and by me paying for it, I'm thinking its a financial incentive to actually go use it. But I'm not sure either, and dont want to commit to something so huge in terms of finances and not make use of it and get any results.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 27, 2008)

by the way rebecca, you look freaking SMOKING in your avatar pic!!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_ Sooooooooo today sucked. really bad. I hate my jobs, I can't stand my family, I cant stand this house. I'm broke. Summers almost over. I just am soooo ready for everything to change. I hate relying on people for anything, so Im not anymore._

 
I get in moods like that where I just don't even know where my life is going!  I totally feel you on the wanting everything to change.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bimbo magic for you and feeling better about things.  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_awww Rebecca, you need some 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bimbo magic!

so sorry your day/work/home seems crappy--Ive been there and if you make a conscious decision to move forward (and it sounds like you have) then you're well on your way. But we all are allowed to have days when we feel down about "WHAT THE HECK am I DOING with my life?". Many a time in the last couple years. Still not sure what I'm doing but I'm trying to find a path that feels okay to me.

I'm so going to start doing more walking--must get fit! So my gameplan is to bring a pair of pants and running shoes with me to work in a backpack, then change at the end of the day. Then take a bus through the somewhat seedy part of town and walk home. So thats about 35-40 mins a day, which I think is good for me, except for when its a freaking humid bomb outside. which its planned to be this coming week. lovely. i hate when the meterologists say the temperature, then the "feels like" temp with the humidex. Again i'll reiterate--I want fall (or winter!)

I'd love to join a gym and I think i'd like it for the classes and by me paying for it, I'm thinking its a financial incentive to actually go use it. But I'm not sure either, and dont want to commit to something so huge in terms of finances and not make use of it and get any results._

 
I need to start exercising more but it is so hard to start IMO.  I know that I would feel world better if I did.  We have a gym at my work which really gives me no excuse to not work out.  But seriously after a long day at work all I want to do is go home and relax.  And relaxing to me does not mean working out to me!  I have unfortunately gained some weight out of college and need to get it off.  I will be 28 in a month and a half and I really want to work on getting my life in order in the next year.  I lack some serious motivation when it comes to keeping myself healthy.  I need to stop focusing on everyone else in my life and at my job and work on me.  So easier said than done though!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 27, 2008)

I don't really work out-I just work retail. I do take the bus though and to get to my stop it's a good 6 blocks to walk each way so I get my exercise that way.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 27, 2008)

Yea I hear you Katie, after a full day of work I just need to go home and unwind. so that equals surfing the net, watching tv. Not studying or working out. 

Definitely easier said than done BUT WE CAN DO IT!!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks, Rebecca...it's a huge relief for me - but I'm still scared as all hell when I think about what I'll be doing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  You should totally go for Starbucks - hell the frapps alone might be worth it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Seriously, though, any job that will make you happier than you are would be worth it.

I'm glad to hear all the Bimbos are up in working order!  I hope everyone has a great day and I'm looking forward to hearing how all our weekend absentees are doing !*looks at Adina* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I hope all the other Bimbos are doing well, also, since there are a few we haven't heard from in awhile.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 27, 2008)

Morning girls! Not much going on except the usual. Hubby took me shopping & lunch out 2 days in a row. It was nice to be out, but it was just the crappy local malls so it was really boring. Great sales everywhere. I did buy this really cute modern dress that was originally like $80 for $12! - then when I got home, I realized that it still had the ink theft thingy attached grrrrrr! so I called the store & they said they would take another $5 off...lets see...thats now a $7 dress!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Its waay too hot to walk or do anything outside which makes me crazy. I'm a huge exercise maniac. I just feel over-all better when I can exercise.  Its so good to get into some routine when you're younger, cause when you hit 35-40 forget it..boo..your metabolism  slows down & its soooo much harder. There... was that a good incentive  ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its so true though. I've been trying to cut out almost all sugar out of my diet (except for my beloved coffee) & an occasional treat...man thats hard to do some days.

Cantaffordmac - whaaaat - evil butterflies...hahahahahah...my morning chuckle - thanks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here's sending you a big hug


----------



## KikiB (Jul 27, 2008)

I definitely don't like walking in my area though because if I go east, I get hassled because I heard there are gangs.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_ Why thank you my dear.  

Hope everyone else is well._

 
Yes, your new pic is lovely!

Did you get your Inner Hue Lippie yet?


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 27, 2008)

So I am not a happy camper today!  I noticed that Coach (my cat) was using the litter box a lot more than normal and nothing was really coming out #1 wise when he was in there.  So I think that he has a UTI and I took him to the vet this morning and they are going to keep him overnight.  I know that nothing serious is wrong with him but I get really emotional over anything that has to do with my cat.  He is my baby and I don't even like the thought of him having to spend the night at the vet in a cold cage.  It makes me so sad!!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 27, 2008)

Aww, poor kitty!  I know how you feel.  I hate it when they're sick and there's not much you can do about it.  In general, I hate leaving my kitties - even if it's for vacation.  I wish I could take them everywhere with me.  I hope Coach feels better, soon!  Here's some Bimbo magic for him!


----------



## kobri (Jul 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_*Kobri*....can you tell me about working at Starbucks? I'm thisclose from applying there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks_

 
Well I worked at a Starbucks inside a bookstore so it might be a little bit different, but I loved it. We always had fun and we got a free drink on our breaks. We used to like making up our own combinations. It can be hard work during the busy times and kinda hot being around all the steam from the machines and the coffee and the dishwasher, but I really liked the people I worked with. I would totally do it again.


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks I really appreciate the bimbo magic for him. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  He gets so frightened when he is out of his comfort zone.  I know that all will be ok but it is all I can do not to think about it.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 27, 2008)

Awww Katie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for Coach! I know it may be nothing to worry about but I too get sad leaving them at the vet! *hugs* to you!

sooo assignment 1 is done and submitted! *yay* It was a mighty lofty goal to think i'd get two done in two days. but next weekend is a long weekend and I'm planning on getting the last two done! Then thats about 3 weekends to prep for the final.  will be intense but I shall be ecstatic to be finished the degree! (which will be technically true, though in fall I'll be taking one additional class for my acctg designation)

Starflash to celebrate!

Though some people seem to not be liking how similar they are to regular line stuff, so I guess seeing it in person will be my proof. But I'm on a grey kick so i really want smoke and diamonds!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 27, 2008)

Good for you!  I bet you'll be so relieved to be done - even if you still have one class left.  Starflash seems to be coming out at the perfect time for celebratory hauls!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 27, 2008)

Woo-hoo Hannah for assignment 1 being done!!  You will feel so good once you get that degree!  All of the hard work is paying off.  I am really interested in smoke and diamonds as well.  As of now I am going to try and limit myself to three or four shadows but who knows once I actually get in the store.  I know for sure I want talent pool!  I alway love MAC Thursdays!


----------



## kobri (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm on a grey kick too. I am having such a hard time narrowing down this collection and I need to save for CoC/overrich! I have 1 B2M and i am trying t otalk myself out of getting too much else. I should seriously go on a spektra blackout, the swatches are killing me and all the enablers (yeah like I need much convincing)


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 27, 2008)

honestly I think they are all so stunning! 

I don't know, I guess I'll see. 

but i'll be passing on all of overrich since the dupes in the overrich swatch thread are similar to ones I have. Yay!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 27, 2008)

Yeah...my list is at eight right now!!  I don't think it will get any bigger, but it's entirely possible that I can cut it down.  That's a lot of new shadows!!


----------



## Zantedge (Jul 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_So I am not a happy camper today!  I noticed that Coach (my cat) was using the litter box a lot more than normal and nothing was really coming out #1 wise when he was in there.  So I think that he has a UTI and I took him to the vet this morning and they are going to keep him overnight.  I know that nothing serious is wrong with him but I get really emotional over anything that has to do with my cat.  He is my baby and I don't even like the thought of him having to spend the night at the vet in a cold cage.  It makes me so sad!!!_

 
Aww hugs for kitty!  And you!

So my list for Starflash has slowly gotten bigger. I was originally going to get a couple.
Sunset B
Lotusland
Mink and Sable
Smoke and Diamonds
Dreammaker

Hopefully that's all I end up with...


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 27, 2008)

is it just me, or does Lotusland (or at least some of the swatches) look like Mancatcher from Lure? And Kimmy mentioned Talent Pool is similar/dupe for Waternymph so I'm tempted (lol but then my dilemma is how often I'd wear it--our old office appropriate/comfortable discussion!)

But the possibility that Mink & Sable is similar to Sumptuous Olive has me right turned off. I want a deeper olivey colour, and Sumpt Olive doesn't cut it. Grrrr. I want something like Saturnal (I think, lol I wasn't into mac at that time so based on pics I think its what I'd like!)


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Thanks I really appreciate the bimbo magic for him. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  He gets so frightened when he is out of his comfort zone.  I know that all will be ok but it is all I can do not to think about it._

 
Awww...I feel so bad for you & kitty
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We all  really do get attached to our pets. I'm sure he'll be fine, but its pretty hard for you until he's back home.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_But I'm on a grey kick so i really want smoke and diamonds!_

 
ME TOO!!! I'm so on the grey kick. I've been wearing BB Fog the last few days & Prescriptives  Smoking Gun - a gorgeous daytime shimmery smokey grey, & of course my new fave Polar Opposites. I'm not sure why as I never used to like greys


----------



## kobri (Jul 27, 2008)

Advice time!
I am standing in my friend's wedding and the dress is like a berry red colour so I was thinking of going with a very natural looking eye (pink couture ss, yogurt, soft brown) with a focus more on liner and lashes.  I've never worn falsies before so I picked up the most natural pair I could find (Quo 801). Do you think these look obvious fake? Also what are some natural looking falsies?

http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/n...siesclosed.jpg
http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/n...alsiesopen.jpg


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Yeah...my list is at eight right now!!  I don't think it will get any bigger, but it's entirely possible that I can cut it down.  That's a lot of new shadows!!_

 
Holy Cow - really 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Which ones aren't you getting?


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_Advice time!
I am standing in my friend's wedding and the dress is like a berry red colour so I was thinking of going with a very natural looking eye (pink couture ss, yogurt, soft brown) with a focus more on liner and lashes.  I've never worn falsies before so I picked up the most natural pair I could find (Quo 801). Do you think these look obvious fake? Also what are some natural looking falsies?

http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/n...siesclosed.jpg
http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/n...alsiesopen.jpg_

 
Your color idea sounds lovely & the lashes from what i can tell look pretty natural.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 27, 2008)

kobri I think those are pretty natural looking! 

oohhh did you see the fotd call  soft, yet vibrant grape? dang I love it and I think it'd be awesome with the idea you are thinking of. And I wish I could have skills like TDoll....sickingly awesome!! (Ill work on it!)


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 27, 2008)

so I'm thinking I'm going to use my one and only shadestick that has been neglected--silverbleu! lets see what I'll figure to put on it.....shale? perhaps hmmm will play perhaps tonight.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Holy Cow - really 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Which ones aren't you getting?_

 
I know, right?!

My for sures are:  Smoke & Diamonds (duh!!), Grand Entrance and Go with Top Hat being an extremely high possibility as well.  The ones I'm seriously considering are Talent Pool, Bold & Brazen, and Mink & Sable.  Either Lotusland and Dreammmaker will make up the eighth, but I may not get either of them.  It'll depend on what I think of 'em and what kind of mood I'm in.  I'm not too keen on Sunset B., Glamour Check, or Star by Night.  And I haven't really decided on the Kohl Powers yet, but if I get any it will be Feline and/or Orpheus.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 27, 2008)

^^^Seems like Smoke & Diamonds is gonna be _the_ favorite. I'm still trying to figure out for sure if I want B&B...I think so? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have Orpheus...its pretty & Feline..intense black for sure. They don't wear quite as well as some other liners that I have. I just tried Too Faced foiled liners...they are AWESOME! Bronze Bombshell & Black Beauty. They are both gorgeous & they last without moving like forever! & they are so creamy smooth to apply.

I keep changing what I want on the shadows


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 27, 2008)

I don't own a "true" black eyeliner...so Feline may be it.  And since Orpheus has gold in it - it will satisfy my love of "brownish" eyeliners.  The other two sound pretty, but I can't say that I'd have much of a use for them, given the massive number of eyeliners I already have.

I think Bold & Brazen is going to be such a pretty fall color, and I think it will go well with almost all of the MES I got.


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zantedge* 

 
_Aww hugs for kitty!  And you!_

 
Thank you so much!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Awww...I feel so bad for you & kitty
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We all  really do get attached to our pets. I'm sure he'll be fine, but its pretty hard for you until he's back._

 
Thanks elegant-one!  I really appreciate all of your nice comments.  I bet that I am taking this harder than he is! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_kobri I think those are pretty natural looking! 

oohhh did you see the fotd call  soft, yet vibrant grape? dang I love it and I think it'd be awesome with the idea you are thinking of. And I wish I could have skills like TDoll....sickingly awesome!! (Ill work on it!)_

 
TDoll has amazing skills and she is so creative!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_so I'm thinking I'm going to use my one and only shadestick that has been neglected--silverbleu! lets see what I'll figure to put on it.....shale? perhaps hmmm will play perhaps tonight._

 
Ohhh....that sounds like a very pretty combo!  I love shale!


----------



## kobri (Jul 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_kobri I think those are pretty natural looking! 

oohhh did you see the fotd call soft, yet vibrant grape? dang I love it and I think it'd be awesome with the idea you are thinking of. And I wish I could have skills like TDoll....sickingly awesome!! (Ill work on it!)_

 
ooh that IS pretty! I'll have to try something similar when I go in for my 2nd fitting (don't have all the colours) and see it with the dress.


----------



## stv578 (Jul 27, 2008)

Good evening ladies... I'm in a sour mood right now, but at least catching up here has lifted my spirits a little!

So it seems the f/s store 5 min away from my work does not accept depotted e/s for B2M, but my very sweet DH will be taking the subway a few stops over from his work where they _do_ accept depotted shadows to get me my Starflash stuff!  I have enough empties for 6 of them.  My list so far is Smoke & Diamonds (huge lemming), Bold & Brazen, Grand Entrance and Glamour Check.  These ones I'm certain on.  I'm undecided on Sunset B., Mink & Sable and Dreammaker.  

Hope you're all well and had a good weekend.  We had a nice quiet weekend, bowling with the kids yesterday and today we went on a train ride.  It was supposed to be a steam engine from the early 1900's, but it is apparently under repair at the moment so the cars were pulled by a 60 yr old diesel engine, which we were told is very rare.  Apparently diesel engines are not designed to last near that long, but this one had an easy life so there ya go!  A little train trivia for everyone.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm off to check more Starflash swatches and give myself a pedicure.  Have a good night!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 27, 2008)

Ohhh...a pedicure sounds lovely right now!  Have a good night stv!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_awww Rebecca, you need some 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bimbo magic!

so sorry your day/work/home seems crappy--Ive been there and if you make a conscious decision to move forward (and it sounds like you have) then you're well on your way. But we all are allowed to have days when we feel down about "WHAT THE HECK am I DOING with my life?". Many a time in the last couple years. Still not sure what I'm doing but I'm trying to find a path that feels okay to me.

I'm so going to start doing more walking--must get fit! So my gameplan is to bring a pair of pants and running shoes with me to work in a backpack, then change at the end of the day. Then take a bus through the somewhat seedy part of town and walk home. So thats about 35-40 mins a day, which I think is good for me, except for when its a freaking humid bomb outside. which its planned to be this coming week. lovely. i hate when the meterologists say the temperature, then the "feels like" temp with the humidex. Again i'll reiterate--I want fall (or winter!)

I'd love to join a gym and I think i'd like it for the classes and by me paying for it, I'm thinking its a financial incentive to actually go use it. But I'm not sure either, and dont want to commit to something so huge in terms of finances and not make use of it and get any results._

 
Thanks girly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I try to look at it as good exercise even though I have blisters on my feet lol

I say go for the exercise, you'll feel great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_by the way rebecca, you look freaking SMOKING in your avatar pic!!_

 
Awww thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I get in moods like that where I just don't even know where my life is going! I totally feel you on the wanting everything to change. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bimbo magic for you and feeling better about things. 



I need to start exercising more but it is so hard to start IMO. I know that I would feel world better if I did. We have a gym at my work which really gives me no excuse to not work out. But seriously after a long day at work all I want to do is go home and relax. And relaxing to me does not mean working out to me! I have unfortunately gained some weight out of college and need to get it off. I will be 28 in a month and a half and I really want to work on getting my life in order in the next year. I lack some serious motivation when it comes to keeping myself healthy. I need to stop focusing on everyone else in my life and at my job and work on me. So easier said than done though!_

 
Thank you girl. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Definetly take timeto focus  on yourself, you deserve it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Thanks, Rebecca...it's a huge relief for me - but I'm still scared as all hell when I think about what I'll be doing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You should totally go for Starbucks - hell the frapps alone might be worth it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seriously, though, any job that will make you happier than you are would be worth it.

I'm glad to hear all the Bimbos are up in working order! I hope everyone has a great day and I'm looking forward to hearing how all our weekend absentees are doing !*looks at Adina* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope all the other Bimbos are doing well, also, since there are a few we haven't heard from in awhile._

 
Thanks girly...I think I will go for sbux. Anything at this point. I know you will rock at this new job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Morning girls! Not much going on except the usual. Hubby took me shopping & lunch out 2 days in a row. It was nice to be out, but it was just the crappy local malls so it was really boring. Great sales everywhere. I did buy this really cute modern dress that was originally like $80 for $12! - then when I got home, I realized that it still had the ink theft thingy attached grrrrrr! so I called the store & they said they would take another $5 off...lets see...thats now a $7 dress!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Its waay too hot to walk or do anything outside which makes me crazy. I'm a huge exercise maniac. I just feel over-all better when I can exercise. Its so good to get into some routine when you're younger, cause when you hit 35-40 forget it..boo..your metabolism slows down & its soooo much harder. There... was that a good incentive ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its so true though. I've been trying to cut out almost all sugar out of my diet (except for my beloved coffee) & an occasional treat...man thats hard to do some days.

Cantaffordmac - whaaaat - evil butterflies...hahahahahah...my morning chuckle - thanks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here's sending you a big hug 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love being taken shopping lol..but its been AWHILE! Liiiike I'm gonna say 2 years. Soooooo yeah. But Im jealous that you got a dress, I'm searching for cute dresses to wear out but I cant find any.

Thanks for the hug girly. I am gonna find out what these butterflies are called. You dont understand. They are soooo evil lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Yes, your new pic is lovely!

Did you get your Inner Hue Lippie yet? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks girly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_So I am not a happy camper today! I noticed that Coach (my cat) was using the litter box a lot more than normal and nothing was really coming out #1 wise when he was in there. So I think that he has a UTI and I took him to the vet this morning and they are going to keep him overnight. I know that nothing serious is wrong with him but I get really emotional over anything that has to do with my cat. He is my baby and I don't even like the thought of him having to spend the night at the vet in a cold cage. It makes me so sad!!!_

 
I hope your cat feels better soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_Well I worked at a Starbucks inside a bookstore so it might be a little bit different, but I loved it. We always had fun and we got a free drink on our breaks. We used to like making up our own combinations. It can be hard work during the busy times and kinda hot being around all the steam from the machines and the coffee and the dishwasher, but I really liked the people I worked with. I would totally do it again._

 
Great! Sounds fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks girl


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_ I should seriously go on a spektra blackout, the swatches are killing me and all the enablers (yeah like I need much convincing)_

 
But... then you'd have to miss out on all the bimbo chatter, too! I think those lashes will work nicely, by the way.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_so I'm thinking I'm going to use my one and only shadestick that has been neglected--silverbleu! lets see what I'll figure to put on it.....shale? perhaps hmmm will play perhaps tonight._

 
My silverbleu is broken. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have to shake it until the column of product falls out and I can scrape some off to use, ha. I bet it will be lovely under shale. I put it under azrael blue pigment the other night, and that was nice too.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 27, 2008)

for Coach! 

As for starflash, I have NO IDEA what will be coming home with me, but smoke and diamonds is right up there because I am a SMOKY EYE FIEND. 

TDoll's FOTD is really pretty, and oddly similar to the look I did the other day, except I lined all around with iris eyes fluidline to really bring out the purple and make my eyes pop. She did a great job of it. 

Hurray $7 dress!

Hurray for asparagus!


----------



## jenntoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_So I am not a happy camper today! I noticed that Coach (my cat) was using the litter box a lot more than normal and nothing was really coming out #1 wise when he was in there. So I think that he has a UTI and I took him to the vet this morning and they are going to keep him overnight. I know that nothing serious is wrong with him but I get really emotional over anything that has to do with my cat. He is my baby and I don't even like the thought of him having to spend the night at the vet in a cold cage. It makes me so sad!!!_

 
I know how you feel about leaving your kitty in a cage.  My hubby & I haven't gone on vacation in years cause we won't put our doggie, Lola, in a kennel, the thought of her being all cooped up for a time makes me so sad.
I hope Coach is feeling soon(and you too!)


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_





 for Coach!_

 
Thanks!  I really appreciate all of the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for Coach!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_I know how you feel about leaving your kitty in a cage.  My hubby & I haven't gone on vacation in years cause we won't put our doggie, Lola, in a kennel, the thought of her being all cooped up for a time makes me so sad.
I hope Coach is feeling soon(and you too!)_

 
Glad to know that I am not the only one who feels that way!  Thank you for the kind words!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I really appreciate it.  It has made me feel a lot better than I did earlier today!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 28, 2008)

I definitely am not into caging cats or dogs-when we were showing we would go to some catteries where the cats were not roaming free-they had pens. Better than cages but still. You have to put the boys in pens because otherwise they'll kill each other and impregnate all the girls, but still. 

I don't have any Shadesticks. I dunno-those types of things always crease like a mofo on me. 

As far as Sunset B. goes, you are better spending your money on Lancome's Makeover. It's frostier (and I do mean it) and it has insane colour payoff but you want to use primer potion under it. I like it but only after I layer Fuschia pigment over it. I probably will get Lotusland since I missed out on Mancatcher, and then Grand Entrance and Dreammaker since I love those kinds of shadows, and I want to put off buying more Crystal Avalanche for awhile.

I'm so excited though because we JUST got the Tuberose scent at work in a hand soap-and it smells true to the bodycare. Well I bought a bottle, and my mum loves it. When I told her what I got, my dad's ears perked up-and it turns out he LOVES tuberose. Finally, a fragrance in the hand soap that my dad likes! I like to get my mom a little surprise from the store every now and then. I swear when we get the Tuberose in the foaming soap she will buy 15 bottles.

What I hate though is one of our managers always answers the phone "How can I make your day?" Well she wants us to ask people that when they come in the store! We are definitely not doing that because damn, it sounds like giving people other, ahem, kinds of service-and I have morals mind you!!!


----------



## kobri (Jul 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_But... then you'd have to miss out on all the bimbo chatter, too! I think those lashes will work nicely, by the way._

 
I know! Like I have the willpower to commit to a spektra blackout anyway. Plus with CoC coming out you guys are the only ones who understand the lemmings

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_What I hate though is one of our managers always answers the phone "How can I make your day?" Well she wants us to ask people that when they come in the store! We are definitely not doing that because damn, it sounds like giving people other, ahem, kinds of service-and I have morals mind you!!!_

 
It drives me nuts when they try to script you too much. I mean some people need some help with professional interaction, but really, "how can I make your day?" It just sounds so fake if that's not who you are and it just starts everything off wierd, Plus just imagine the responses you might get, how does she expect you to respond to those???


----------



## KikiB (Jul 28, 2008)

I am serious. We have a thing that we have to read every shift that has the previous day's results, the goal for the day, and then important information for us. Well there are do's and say's-and the Say was "How Can I Make Your Day?" I absolutely refuse to do that. It is highly offensive and yes, while we are supposed to ask open-ended questions, that is one that would offend a lot of people. My mom in particular! She is about to complain to corporate about her because of how she answers the phone. Here's the worst part: she was offered a store manager position-and if she got that, she would be training people to answer the phone with "Thank you for calling _______B&BW, this is _________, how can I make your day?". Granted, our MO is "Make Your Customer's Day" but damnit, there are some questions you do NOT ask under any circumstances.


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_I am serious. We have a thing that we have to read every shift that has the previous day's results, the goal for the day, and then important information for us. Well there are do's and say's-and the Say was "How Can I Make Your Day?" I absolutely refuse to do that. It is highly offensive and yes, while we are supposed to ask open-ended questions, that is one that would offend a lot of people. My mom in particular! She is about to complain to corporate about her because of how she answers the phone. Here's the worst part: she was offered a store manager position-and if she got that, she would be training people to answer the phone with "Thank you for calling _______B&BW, this is _________, how can I make your day?". Granted, our MO is "Make Your Customer's Day" but damnit, there are some questions you do NOT ask under any circumstances._

 
I think that saying to someone, "How may I make your day?" is kind of condesending.  I don't know why I feel that way but it makes my skin crawl when I hear someone say that.  I would be the same as you that I would refuse to do it.


----------



## KikiB (Jul 28, 2008)

It is VERY condescending! I feel really weird right now though....I seriously feel about ready to have an anxiety attack. My blood is running very hot and my heart rate has gone up.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_ I'm looking forward to hearing how all our weekend absentees are doing !*looks at Adina* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
LOL! You all know me so well! Saturday was my bf's company picnic so that was a chance to meet some of his coworker's and get out. Too many screaming children since it was a family event so we just headed out after a short while.

Today the weather was horrible! It stormed like mad, knocking power out where my bf lives so we just head out to shop at century 21 instead. Got some nice stuff at great prices! Woot!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_is it just me, or does Lotusland (or at least some of the swatches) look like Mancatcher from Lure? And Kimmy mentioned Talent Pool is similar/dupe for Waternymph so I'm tempted

But the possibility that Mink & Sable is similar to Sumptuous Olive has me right turned off. I want a deeper olivey colour, and Sumpt Olive doesn't cut it. Grrrr. I want something like Saturnal (I think, lol I wasn't into mac at that time so based on pics I think its what I'd like!)_

 
Can you dupe the colors, sure? Would u wanna probably. The texture of these is awesome and I am sure you all will agree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Karin- CONGRATULATIONS! So happy you found yourself a job. That you found it so quickly in this economy just shows how awesome you are.

Rebecca, hugs for you. Hang in there and good luck. I am here to talk if you ever find yourself really stressed out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Katie- Good luck with Coach, hope he is okay!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi Adina!  Glad to see you back and I hope that you had a good weekend with your boyfriend.  Thanks for the well wishes for Coach!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I really appreciate it!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 28, 2008)

Speaking of power outages, the north half of Northgate lost power today. AGAIN. That and the surrounding area. I swear, the power workers must be sleeping on the job! It was the same reason as last time-power workers drop one wire on another. Our store did NOT lose power however.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Karin- CONGRATULATIONS! So happy you found yourself a job. That you found it so quickly in this economy just shows how awesome you are._

 
Thank you - I'm definitely relieved! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  We're glad you're back.  I'm not a fan of company picnics, so I can definitely see why you two got the heck outta there!  Now, Miss Roving Reporter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...riddle me this - I'm going to get at least one new brush and since you mentioned the texture of these Starflash shadows is on the "creamy" side that the 242 or 252 would work best.  But which one do you prefer...and how big is the 252?  When I got the 227, I was a bit taken aback by how big it is, and although I really like it, I don't want another e/s brush _that_ big.

I hope all you Bimbos have a fantastic start to your week - Mondays suck, but it's all downhill from here!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 28, 2008)

Hey girls! I missed you all, I have just been lurking.

Karin - Congrats on the new job! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Katie - I hope your kitty gets better!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Adina - I am glad you had a good weekend as well! 

As with all my other ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Well, I had a good weekend. I got/getting a GREAT deal in a 55 gallon fish tank Salt Water Tank
I love moving sales!! All that stuff is worth over $700, so I am saving $500!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Scooter gets a 26 gallon bigger home!! yay! I also get a better variety on what fish I can get. I am still waiting for the final e-mail from the guy, I am getting super impatient. I want it NOW damnit!
I am going to buy black sand for this tank, it will look sooooo awesome! but Justin is keeping the 29 for his reef stuff, so I have to buy 50lbs of live rock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 which sucks @ $5-7 a lb.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_LOL! You all know me so well! Saturday was my bf's company picnic so that was a chance to meet some of his coworker's and get out. Too many screaming children since it was a family event so we just headed out after a short while._

 
Ack! I'm allergic to screaming kids 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hey, I listened to Glam Soup last night & was reading what everyone was chatting about right alongside 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Funny...especially the Boobs thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & your mom walking in.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_LOL! You all know me so well! Saturday was my bf's company picnic so that was a chance to meet some of his coworker's and get out. Too many screaming children since it was a family event so we just headed out after a short while.

Today the weather was horrible! It stormed like mad, knocking power out where my bf lives so we just head out to shop at century 21 instead. Got some nice stuff at great prices! Woot!



Rebecca, hugs for you. Hang in there and good luck. I am here to talk if you ever find yourself really stressed out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
Thanks girly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im glad you're feeling better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Speaking of power outages, the north half of Northgate lost power today. AGAIN. That and the surrounding area. I swear, the power workers must be sleeping on the job! It was the same reason as last time-power workers drop one wire on another. Our store did NOT lose power however._

 
yaaaaaaaaaah, we had a bad storm here yesterday. I was going to go see the Dark Knight, and I started getting ready at 2 and I was going to leave the house at 2:30. At about 2:05 I had gotten 3 curls in my hair, and the power went out. I figured it'd come back on in like 10 minutes. Ummmm no. lets just say I got tired of waiting for it to come back on, so i took a nap. I woke up at 5:30 and the power had just come back on. So thats 3 1/2 hours of no electricity. Grrrrrrr. So I didnt see the movie. What a sucky Sunday.


----------



## KikiB (Jul 28, 2008)

It's to the point at the store where we are doing paidouts for emergency lanterns and flashlights because two power outages in 8 days for the exact same reason....obviously there is something wrong with that.

I've wanted to go see The Dark Knight but I hate going to movie theatres so if I ever see it, I'll either wait til it ends up at the $3 second-run theatre, or rent it. Not to mention I hate going places like the movies alone and I have no friends to go with, so yeah.

As for the 252 when I first got it I thought it was pretty big-but it's not that big when you think about it. You're mainly using it to pack the shadow on, so the size helps. It's also really good for applying Paints. I love to use it to quickly get my highlight colour on.


----------



## EllieFerris (Jul 28, 2008)

Ooh - please count me in as a bimbo!

My husband always tells me that I'm so girly, if I were a man, I would be a flaming homosexual!!!

LOL


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *EllieFerris* 

 
_Ooh - please count me in as a bimbo!

My husband always tells me that I'm so girly, if I were a man, I would be a flaming homosexual!!!

LOL_

 
Hi there!!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 28, 2008)

Hey there EllieFerris, welcome!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Hey there EllieFerris, welcome!_

 
Yep, added you to our list


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 28, 2008)

Ladies, it just occurred to me. Do we have a motto or group saying? I think we need one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Who is on facebook, is it worth it to create a group for us??


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 28, 2008)

I have the 252 and it is smaller than the 227. I like the 252 quite a bit, actually, and don't find it to be too big for doing something like putting down a sweep of paint or shadow. I don't have the 242, though, so I can't really say anything there.

Welcome EllieFerris!

Adina, you know I'm on there.


----------



## kobri (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm on facebook too.
Grr I had a call from a recruiting company (I hadn't applied to them they just called me) and I had a 1st phone interview and I was supposed to have the 2nd last wednesday, but even though I have had to wait by the phone for like 1 1/2 hours after work every night I keep getting an email afterwards saying oh it'll have to be tomorrow such and such happened. I mean I'm starting to htink this is a sign that it is not meant to be!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm also on Facebook.

I'd be frustrated, too kobri.  It's not really fair of them to expect you to wait by the phone because of internal issues they can't sort out.  But I hope it works out for you...here's some Bimbo magic, maybe it will help.


----------



## Zantedge (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm on facebook too, but my facebook is so sad, I hardly use it lol.


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *EllieFerris* 

 
_Ooh - please count me in as a bimbo!

My husband always tells me that I'm so girly, if I were a man, I would be a flaming homosexual!!!

LOL_

 
Welcome EllieFerris!  Always good to have another bimbo around!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Ladies, it just occurred to me. Do we have a motto or group saying? I think we need one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Who is on facebook, is it worth it to create a group for us??_

 
We do need a motto!  I will have to do some brainstorming!!

I wanted to let everyone know that Coach is back home! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And he seems to be ok but I am waiting for his test results to see if he has a UTI or not.  Thanks to everyone for the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the well wishes.  I really means a lot to me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I know that I can always count on my bimbos!


----------



## jenntoz (Jul 28, 2008)

I have a facebook page too, I try to use it, but I don't really.

I'm so glad Coach is home & you are both feeling better


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 28, 2008)

yay guys got my first assignment back (already! crazy!) and I got 81....so I'm pumped! Just gotta do that two more times, then cram for the final at the end of the month! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




STARFLASH THURSDAY!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I enjoyed going to work today. I'm just in a funkily weird mood! 

Glad Coach is well! And I've found a new found love for Orpheus--decided to crack it out today as I decided to a bronzey type look. As i was wearing black and red and wasn't sure how sliverbleu would look.

so many of my friends have been going to the states on shopping trips, definitely itching to go myself!


----------



## kobri (Jul 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_so many of my friends have been going to the states on shopping trips, definitely itching to go myself!_

 
Me too!! My SIL and I were planning a trip the other night, we're thinking of going for three days. Which yay CCO, but hmm stricter budget for starflash! Congrats on the assignment!

Someone on the starflash thread said their MAC launched starflash tonight so I called mine, but no go til thursday


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm debating Orpheus. I've got mystery and raven (Jealous, too, actually) and I'm definitely getting Feline. So... do I want Orpheus? Clearly, I enjoy the KP (or at least don't hate them? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Hmm... ponder, ponder.

Still not sure yet which shadows I'll end up getting, or even how many. Yipes! I'm glad my MAC has always taken my depots, though.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 28, 2008)

Samantha--have you tried UD 24/7 liners? Those have AMAZING lasting power and on the waterline too!! They are my faves. But KPs are good just as an alternative, I love Orpheus more than Raven and Mystery (but thats just b/c of my lack of red/blue eye looks).

Since I have so many other black liners (stila smudge pot, 24/7, indelible, fluidline) I can most definitely skip Feline!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 28, 2008)

Yay, I'm glad to hear Coach is back home, Katie.

And congrats on your paper, Hannah - you're almost there!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 28, 2008)

I GOT IT!! well not yet...we are meeting up tomorrow afternoon, then I get it!! YAY!! Thank god I have a lot of B2M empties for Starflash & I am only buying a backup of Feline.

I am getting this cute little guy after the tank cycles: Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Snowflake Eel


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 28, 2008)

Cool, you'll have to post pics when the set-up is all done!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 28, 2008)

I def will!!! I am super excited! 

Do you girls know how to post videos through photobucket? When I do it, it adds the video in specktras version and their version? I am lost! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want to show you a tiny video of scooter putting along, do you guys even want to see it?


----------



## KikiB (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm on Facebook as well...I actually use it more than my Myspace now.

So a bit of a dilemma: For the next theme at work, they sent us these tees to wear. Well they only sent three S/M shirts for the entire store I believe-and the last tees at work ran so huge, the S/M made me look like a beached whale, and no they did not shrink. Well they are MANDATING that we not only wear the shirts, but wear jeans as well. I do not own any jeans that I can wear to work at this time, since they are all either getting tailored or they are worn out. And if they do not let me at least wear my black skirts, there might be a few problems because if I do not come to work fully dressed up, I feel like I should not be there-a polo shirt and khaki capris do not cut it anymore for me. My manager doesn't seem to give a crap, saying "Oh it doesn't have to be skintight." YES IT DOES! If I have to be wearing this shirt, it needs to at least not make me look like a beached whale. I am very body-conscious because I've lost a lot of weight recently and so I like to look thinner.


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Yay, I'm glad to hear Coach is back home, Katie.

And congrats on your paper, Hannah - you're almost there!_

 
Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_





I GOT IT!! well not yet...we are meeting up tomorrow afternoon, then I get it!! YAY!! Thank god I have a lot of B2M empties for Starflash & I am only buying a backup of Feline.

I am getting this cute little guy after the tank cycles: Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Snowflake Eel_

 
What a cute eel!  How big will he be?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_I def will!!! I am super excited! 

Do you girls know how to post videos through photobucket? When I do it, it adds the video in specktras version and their version? I am lost! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want to show you a tiny video of scooter putting along, do you guys even want to see it?_

 
I would love to see the infamous Scooter! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have no clue how to upload videos via photobucket though.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_I'm on Facebook as well...I actually use it more than my Myspace now.

So a bit of a dilemma: For the next theme at work, they sent us these tees to wear. Well they only sent three S/M shirts for the entire store I believe-and the last tees at work ran so huge, the S/M made me look like a beached whale, and no they did not shrink. Well they are MANDATING that we not only wear the shirts, but wear jeans as well. I do not own any jeans that I can wear to work at this time, since they are all either getting tailored or they are worn out. And if they do not let me at least wear my black skirts, there might be a few problems because if I do not come to work fully dressed up, I feel like I should not be there-a polo shirt and khaki capris do not cut it anymore for me. My manager doesn't seem to give a crap, saying "Oh it doesn't have to be skintight." YES IT DOES! If I have to be wearing this shirt, it needs to at least not make me look like a beached whale. I am very body-conscious because I've lost a lot of weight recently and so I like to look thinner._

 
Katie it seems that your job causes you way more greif than enjoyment!  And I have said this before but your manager is really unreasonable.  If you don't feel comforatable in the shirt you shouldn't wear it.  Is there a way that you can tie it on the side or something so it becomes more fitted to your body?  Just a suggestion.


----------



## KikiB (Jul 28, 2008)

I seriously don't enjoy going to work anymore, I only go because I love the products-but yes, I am sick of my manager. We can tie the shirts however we have a HUGE logo on one of the sides that has to be completely visible. I will be trying my damndest to shrink it because if it's too loose, it looks sloppy.


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 29, 2008)

Just wash it in scolding hot water and dry the heck out of it.  Hopefully that will shrink it some.


----------



## KikiB (Jul 29, 2008)

*fingers crossed* They aren't actually giving us associates the shirts until Sunday night-which I found offensive because how the hell am I going to be able to shrink it? I have a shift the next day. And "it doesn't have to be skintight"? STHU. It's a very psychological thing for me and I need to feel confident in what I am wearing.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 29, 2008)

Well, I'm off to take the first 1/2 of the Bar Exam - 3 hours of essay questions, and I don't feel nearly prepared enough.  I'm just gonna write 'til my hand falls off!


----------



## jenntoz (Jul 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Well, I'm off to take the first 1/2 of the Bar Exam - 3 hours of essay questions, and I don't feel nearly prepared enough. I'm just gonna write 'til my hand falls off!_

 
Ooh, good luck!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think that is something you never feel prepared enough for cause there is sooooooo much info you need to know.

And I totally want to see a Scooter scooting video


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Well, I'm off to take the first 1/2 of the Bar Exam - 3 hours of essay questions, and I don't feel nearly prepared enough. I'm just gonna write 'til my hand falls off!_

 
Awwww good luck! You'll do great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I used to looooove essay questions on tests. I'd write my butt off, I'd still be writing when it was time to turn the papers in....teachers loved that i wrote so much haha. Those were the days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_ 
And I totally want to see a Scooter scooting video
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Me too! And that eel is so cute, look at the face hes making


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 29, 2008)

:Stars: Good luck KARIN!! Beat that bar exam to a bloody pulp

Katie, glad to hear coach is at least looking well


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 29, 2008)

I must have missed the post where Coach came home. Awww I'm glad he (she? I think its ahe? Lol) is home now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I placed my Starflash order:
*Smoke and Diamonds
*Top hat
*Talent Pool
*Sunset B

And I got Nuance blush. Wheeeeeeeeeee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I'll have enough depots for the other shadows I want (I think)

hey does anyone know if the packaging for the MAC wipes is B2M-able??


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 29, 2008)

Well, it is just easier doing the videos this way!

SpecktraSale019.flv - Video - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 29, 2008)

I didn't know how to add them together on the same post! I think all the bleach if finally getting to me! LOL. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




In 2 hours I get my new tank, I am SOO excited!

Karin - Good luck on your bar exam!!!!

SpecktraSale009.flv - Video - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## darkishstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Well, I'm off to take the first 1/2 of the Bar Exam - 3 hours of essay questions, and I don't feel nearly prepared enough.  I'm just gonna write 'til my hand falls off!_

 
Good luck!  I actually liked essay questions. You will do great!



I went clubbing this weekend with my bf! It was so fun! I used Hot Contrast, melanged side all over lid... black side in crease.. black on lower lid... Naked Lunch to highlight, blacktrack fluidline to tightline...  Ohhh, loved the combo. It was hot! XD


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_  I want to show you a tiny video of scooter putting along, do you guys even want to see it?_

 
Oh my gosh...I just LOVE the fishy video 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 he's so cute & happy looking

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Well, I'm off to take the first 1/2 of the Bar Exam - 3 hours of essay questions, and I don't feel nearly prepared enough.  I'm just gonna write 'til my hand falls off!_

 
Good Luck - you'll do well


----------



## darkishstar (Jul 29, 2008)

OMG.
We just felt a 5.8 earthquake an hour ago!
My heart is still pounding!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 29, 2008)

^^^ I hope you are all ok?? Earthquakes where you live? And still forest fires in California?


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_ 
hey does anyone know if the packaging for the MAC wipes is B2M-able??_

 
Yes, the MAC wipes packaging is accepted for B2M. At least, it was the last I knew, so unless they've changed it recently... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 for Karin and the bar exam! More 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for Coach! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to make Katie's manager better! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for fun!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Well, I'm off to take the first 1/2 of the Bar Exam - 3 hours of essay questions, and I don't feel nearly prepared enough.  I'm just gonna write 'til my hand falls off!_

 
Good luck Karin!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for you!!  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_OMG.
We just felt a 5.8 earthquake an hour ago!
My heart is still pounding!_

 
Those are so scary!  I hope that you and your family and friends are ok!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Yes, the MAC wipes packaging is accepted for B2M. At least, it was the last I knew, so unless they've changed it recently... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 for Karin and the bar exam! More 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for Coach! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to make Katie's manager better! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for fun!_

 
That post totally put a smile on my face!  

Thanks again to everyone for all the well wishes for Coach.  He seems just fine now that he is back home but I still have not gotten his results back from the vet.

Allison scooter is so cute!!  I loved the video!  I am glad that he made it through everything he went through recently!

I am going to try my hardest to go to Southcenter Mall today to pick up the starflash shadows.  I am totally wanting talent pool and to see if I can get another hot contrast MES with a lot of red in it.

And thankfully the puppy is sleeping so I can actually get some computer time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope everyone is well!


----------



## darkishstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_^^^ I hope you are all ok?? Earthquakes where you live? And still forest fires in California? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes, we're all fine. It was a very minor one. It's a 5.4 earthquake. It lasted for like.. 10 seconds. I had a good shake up though. D:

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Those are so scary!  I hope that you and your family and friends are ok!_

 
Yeah, we're all okay. =) Thanks for caring.

It was nothing compared to the Northridge in '94 though...


----------



## kobri (Jul 29, 2008)

1) Welcome Home Coach!
2) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for purrty on the exam
3) I am SO glad we don't have earthquakes like that! I heard about it on the radio, that would be so scary.

I can't wait for thursday. Finally a day off, and starflash!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 29, 2008)

From what I knew Southcenter still had the Electroflash stuff. I think with them, since they opened 2 weeks after the Electroflash launch, they got what a MAC store normally would have gotten but they've got two weeks more worth. You never know though...

I remember when we had the big Nisqually earthquake in 2001-I was in my 7th grade science room at the time and the lineoleum was literally rolling. Definitely a big "Holy Crap!" moment if there was one possible. I also remember one year I had one on my birthday.


----------



## jenntoz (Jul 29, 2008)

Yay, I love the scooter video! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I played it for my little girl(she's 2) and she loved it...she loooooooves fish, we are giving some serious thought about getting a tank


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_1) Welcome Home Coach!
2) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for purrty on the exam
3) I am SO glad we don't have earthquakes like that! I heard about it on the radio, that would be so scary.

I can't wait for thursday. Finally a day off, and starflash!_

 
I have Thursday off tooooo! I'll be hitting up starflash that afternoon!


----------



## Zantedge (Jul 29, 2008)

Scooter is super cute!!

Ugh, everytime I hear about earthquakes, it just reminds me that we're supposed to have a HUGE one in the future... (like an 8/9)


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zantedge* 

 
_Scooter is super cute!!

Ugh, everytime I hear about earthquakes, it just reminds me that we're supposed to have a HUGE one in the future... (like an 8/9)_

 
I am in Seattle and I think about that every once in awhile as well.  I don't really care about the earthquake just that it might hurt the people and things that I love.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 29, 2008)

oh goodness well you are probably done by now but hope it all went well today Karin!~!!!! 

guys I'm pissed. grrr. finally wore my polar opposites and made the look with satin taupe in the crease, shale on top of it and polar on the lower lid. it looked awesome (imo, not as great as the fotds on here that gave me the inspiration) but seriously, halfway through the day i pulled out my mirror and the silver converged into a line in the centre of one eye, the other didn't look that great either.

booo seriously, why the HECK did this ONE mes crease/move? no other one has ever given me issues!!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 29, 2008)

That sounds like a really pretty combo Hannah!  That is strange that it creased like that.


----------



## kobri (Jul 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_oh goodness well you are probably done by now but hope it all went well today Karin!~!!!! 

guys I'm pissed. grrr. finally wore my polar opposites and made the look with satin taupe in the crease, shale on top of it and polar on the lower lid. it looked awesome (imo, not as great as the fotds on here that gave me the inspiration) but seriously, halfway through the day i pulled out my mirror and the silver converged into a line in the centre of one eye, the other didn't look that great either.

booo seriously, why the HECK did this ONE mes crease/move? no other one has ever given me issues!!_

 
Hmm that's wierd!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Did you forget base or something?


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 29, 2008)

no, thats the thing. I religiously use paintpots with every look.

very strange indeed. but i will of course try it again. did you guys see the fotds i'm referring to? dang it was freaking awesome looking!! 

here's a link:  Silver EOTD...


----------



## kobri (Jul 29, 2008)

Totally OT but evertime I see this guy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now all I can think is "dancing whipped cream"


----------



## kobri (Jul 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_no, thats the thing. I religiously use paintpots with every look.

very strange indeed. but i will of course try it again. did you guys see the fotds i'm referring to? dang it was freaking awesome looking!! 

here's a link: Silver EOTD..._

 
ohh that's v pretty


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey all, I'm back - I survived!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 My brain is fried, but it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. I think everyone just builds it up into some big monster, but when I got to the questions, I didn't go, "HUH?!" I at least knew what was being asked of me and just wrote until my time was up on that question.  I think I did enough to at least pass this part. Thank you all for your well wishes, and jenntoz, your advice really helped me put things in perspective, so THANK YOU!! I have Round Two tomorrow. Unfortunately it's ALL DAY! But after that, I'm headed out with a bunch of friends for some margaritas - ole!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Scooter is sooo cute! He looks so happy in his tank! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rebecca - yes, the MAC wipes packaging is B2Mable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hannah, your look sounds very pretty, and I love that inspirational look, too. I'm gonna hafta try that sometime myself!

I'm so glad you're OK, darkishstar!  Even though it was little, it still sounds scary!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 29, 2008)

Enjoy the margaritas!  You deserve it!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_no, thats the thing. I religiously use paintpots with every look.

very strange indeed. but i will of course try it again. did you guys see the fotds i'm referring to? dang it was freaking awesome looking!! 

here's a link:  Silver EOTD..._

 
Ooh yeah, thats similar to what I was doing (only not as dramatic) with PO for everyday. It looks gorgeous with a brighter rosey cheeks & lips. Thanks for sharing that, cause I missed it.


----------



## stv578 (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey Ladies... first chance to really sit down and take a few minutes on here.  Feels weird being back at work after spending all my time with my little ones.  And now DD is really sick.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Karin, good luck tomorrow and have a margarita for me too. I need a drink!

Allison, cute fish! Can't wait to see pics when you get more.

Hannah, have you tried a primer under your paint pot? I can honestly say the ONLY thing that keep most of my e/s from slipping is benefit's fy eye.

Darkishstar, glad you're okay. I think I'd get freaked pretty easily by an earthquake.

Everyone else, *waves*. I am really looking forward to Starflash on thursday, hopefully DH won't have a hard time cashing in my 30 empties!  I still have a bit more depotting to do!  Though I did hit the MAC store today when I went to grab some lunch, oops!  Picked up Love Joy MB, just couldn't resist any longer!


----------



## kobri (Jul 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Hey Ladies... first chance to really sit down and take a few minutes on here. Feels weird being back at work after spending all my time with my little ones. And now DD is really sick. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
How is the first week back going? I'm sure it will take awhile to get used to.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 29, 2008)

Yes, how is that first week back?  Probably not as nice with DD being sick.


----------



## stv578 (Jul 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_How is the first week back going? I'm sure it will take awhile to get used to._

 
The first day was really emotional. I made sure to use waterproof mascara. It didn't really hit me until I walked into the building and for about the first hour I couldn't really have a conversation with anyone without getting all weepy, so everyone pretty much gave me hugs and left me alone! I gotta say though, it's a great office with a great bunch of people so that makes it much much easier! Knowing my kids did well at daycare and today with my mom helped also. Anyway, ya... it's just weird though after spending two years straight with my kids almost 24/7.  It's also really different getting up so damn early and then not having the luxury to lie down and have a nap with my baby, lol!  Alright, I'm just going on and on, but thanks for asking!  

I just need to win the lottery so I don't have to work full time... if I do, I'll be sure to remember my fellow bimbos!   How does a trip to New York and a MAC shopping spree sound?!  Well.... one can dream, right?!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 29, 2008)

I need to get my depot on before Thursday... ha! I DEFINITELY need to buy a new palette, too. My Buttersilk, Cucumber and Violet, Dear shadows showed up in the mail today. Cucumber and Violet, Dear are mediocre from initial swatching, but I love Buttersilk. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll probably put the three of them together, actually! But... I don't have enough room in my current palettes for everything I plan to depot. Eep! Oh well. I'll figure something out...

That is a really pretty silver eye. I love Electra... One of my most (ab)used shadows! I don't know what to say about the creasing... try an old style paint instead of a paint pot? The paint pots are nice, but I find the paints kick ass for staying and base power. Plus, there were some preeeeeetty colours! I want more paints...

Karin, it's great to hear that the first part wasn't as bad as you expected! Here's hoping tomorrow goes even better and that those margaritas are extra delicious. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The unpacking made some progress this week, bimbos! I got the bedroom SPOTLESS. The bathroom is all cleaned up again, too. I'm driving the boyfriend nuts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I keep leaving him a small chore each day when I leave for work, because he works five hour shifts and mine have been 8-9 all week. He finally remembered to pick up some more loonies (I'm so proud!) for laundry. Hurray! And, even better? I made it through five days of work in a row for the first time in over two months. I should end up with 8 shifts on this upcoming paycheque instead of the average six! I've been making less than I did when I worked full time at $6.50 an hour and I make a few dollars more than that now... ha. I'm just that awesome? 

I WILL FIND MY CAMERA SOME DAY, DAMN IT. 

Hey, Kobri, what time do you plan to go play with Starflash on Thursday? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nora, hope being back at work just gets better and better and your daughter gets better, too. You know... you could have combined Samantha and Lauren and named her Samen!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_I just need to win the lottery so I don't have to work full time... if I do, I'll be sure to remember my fellow bimbos!   How does a trip to New York and a MAC shopping spree sound?!  Well.... one can dream, right?!_

 
Can you imagine the hijinks that would come out of that!?


----------



## stv578 (Jul 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_ 
Nora, hope being back at work just gets better and better and your daughter gets better, too. You know... you could have combined Samantha and Lauren and named her Samen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hmmm, let's just say I almost read that as... well, you can guess what I read that as, right?!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Hmmm, let's just say I almost read that as... well, you can guess what I read that as, right?!_

 
Tsk tsk! Clearly, we need to break out the brain bleach.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_I just need to win the lottery so I don't have to work full time... if I do, I'll be sure to remember my fellow bimbos! How does a trip to New York and a MAC shopping spree sound?! Well.... one can dream, right?!_

 





  THAT is my ultimate dream!!  Whenever the lottery gets enormous, I'll lay in bed and think about all the MAC I would buy and what I would treat everyone to! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Hmmm, let's just say I almost read that as... well, you can guess what I read that as, right?!_

 
I almost read it the same way!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_





  THAT is my ultimate dream!!  Whenever the lottery gets enormous, I'll lay in bed and think about all the MAC I would buy and what I would treat everyone to! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
If I won the lottery, I could get my first MB!


----------



## kobri (Jul 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I need to get my depot on before Thursday... ha! I DEFINITELY need to buy a new palette, too. My Buttersilk, Cucumber and Violet, Dear shadows showed up in the mail today. Cucumber and Violet, Dear are mediocre from initial swatching, but I love Buttersilk. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll probably put the three of them together, actually! But... I don't have enough room in my current palettes for everything I plan to depot. Eep! Oh well. I'll figure something out...

That is a really pretty silver eye. I love Electra... One of my most (ab)used shadows! I don't know what to say about the creasing... try an old style paint instead of a paint pot? The paint pots are nice, but I find the paints kick ass for staying and base power. Plus, there were some preeeeeetty colours! I want more paints...

Karin, it's great to hear that the first part wasn't as bad as you expected! Here's hoping tomorrow goes even better and that those margaritas are extra delicious. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The unpacking made some progress this week, bimbos! I got the bedroom SPOTLESS. The bathroom is all cleaned up again, too. I'm driving the boyfriend nuts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I keep leaving him a small chore each day when I leave for work, because he works five hour shifts and mine have been 8-9 all week. He finally remembered to pick up some more loonies (I'm so proud!) for laundry. Hurray! And, even better? I made it through five days of work in a row for the first time in over two months. I should end up with 8 shifts on this upcoming paycheque instead of the average six! I've been making less than I did when I worked full time at $6.50 an hour and I make a few dollars more than that now... ha. I'm just that awesome? 

I WILL FIND MY CAMERA SOME DAY, DAMN IT. 

Hey, Kobri, what time do you plan to go play with Starflash on Thursday? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nora, hope being back at work just gets better and better and your daughter gets better, too. You know... you could have combined Samantha and Lauren and named her Samen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well I PLAN on going for 9:30, but seeing as I am a sleepiner to end all sleepiners probably in the afternoon sometime (much as I loathe being at the mall with the tweeners in the aft). I have to work it in around babysitting my neices, who are off from daycare this week and my nan, who is having dental surgery and needs someone to stay with her.
Tomorrow night will be depotting festival! Well mini festival as I only have 8 to depot.


----------



## stv578 (Jul 29, 2008)

I was almost done downloading about 200 pictures from my camera when a message popped up saying something was disconnected and it didn't complete... i just have to stress to all of you how rarely I ever do download pics!  I was even going to post a new avatar.  Bloody hell.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_Well I PLAN on going for 9:30, but seeing as I am a sleepiner to end all sleepiners probably in the afternoon sometime (much as I loathe being at the mall with the tweeners in the aft). I have to work it in around babysitting my neices, who are off from daycare this week and my nan, who is having dental surgery and needs someone to stay with her.
Tomorrow night will be depotting festival! Well mini festival as I only have 8 to depot._

 
I'll be having a mini depotting festival tomorrow night! I've 12 to do. I ask when you're going because I plan on heading over for early afternoon and thought it would be amusing to have a mini bimbo starflash party. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have doctors' appointments at 9:50 and 11:30 on the corner of SGR and Robie. Wooo. After that? MAC!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_OMG.
We just felt a 5.8 earthquake an hour ago!
My heart is still pounding!_

 
Im glad everyone is okay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_Totally OT but evertime I see this guy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now all I can think is "dancing whipped cream"_

 
haha...is that from what i said? I think that Mr. Fluffy is one of the cutest things I ever saw (along with these guys: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 )

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Hey Ladies... first chance to really sit down and take a few minutes on here. Feels weird being back at work after spending all my time with my little ones. And now DD is really sick. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Everyone else, *waves*. I am really looking forward to Starflash on thursday, hopefully DH won't have a hard time cashing in my 30 empties! I still have a bit more depotting to do! Though I did hit the MAC store today when I went to grab some lunch, oops! Picked up Love Joy MB, just couldn't resist any longer!_

 
Im glad that things have been okay at work. It will get easier in time. It'd be hard for me to stay away from someone as cute as ur daughter! Shes is freaking ADORABLE! 

Are you the one that didnt depot before? or am I getting you confused with someone else? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Hmmm, let's just say I almost read that as... well, you can guess what I read that as, right?!_

 
I almost read it as....Sea Men as well


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 30, 2008)

BTW...the last time I B2M (well the first and last time) I had like, a couple over 12 or 18, so I stuck them in my purse. And I dont know if I misplaced them or what. But I reeeeeeeallly am in need for empties. I have 6 now I think, but it might be 5. Which, is not enough!! So after I get my Starflash shadows, I'm going to depot, and then I'll have 4 (just from SF shadows). Then I'll buy 3 of the other shades I want, then I'll have 7 empties altogether.

Then i guess I'lljust B2M for one more Starflash shadow lol. I hate not having empties man!! Grrrrrr


----------



## KikiB (Jul 30, 2008)

I am an anti-depotter. I am very OCD about having things in their original packaging, and not to mention I am anal about policy (as in having to coach sales leaders at my store about things in the P&P manual). It is better to be safe than sorry IMO. 

So today I was about to crap a brick. Pretty much we are required to wear jeans for the next theme, and I have NONE. I don't really wear jeans. Well, I was going to go to the Nordie's Rack downtown, which is two busses away. No problem. Well the 41 bus that normally comes every 15 minutes should have only been less than a 10 minute wait and it ended up being closer to 25. Then it took 40 minutes to get downtown. And the kicker? NR had NOTHING that would suffice. Wearing long jeans is not an option because I get overheated way easily and I have to wear skirts in warm weather, or else I get overheated and then I almost pass out. Work was actually the best part of the day. I nearly pulled my hair out.


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 30, 2008)

I wish that I had the guts to depot but I don't.  I am just so afraid I will break a shadow.  Most of my shadows are pots but I do have three 15 pan palettes of pro pans I have bought or depotted ones off of Specktra.


----------



## KikiB (Jul 30, 2008)

I have been meaning to start a palette of pro-pans for awhile now however there's a girl at the store who they are giving a LOT more hours to than me, which means my paychecks won't exactly be anything great. Every time though I mean to start, there's always something LE that catches my eye, or I end up getting pigments instead. It's no matter because most of the shadows I would get in pans I have in pots already so finish those up, and then B2M them when I have finished. 

Speaking of finishing, I need to get a backup of Solar White very shortly. I hope the MAC store has them still when I go for the CoC event, that and Tropic Glow. I ABUSE my Solar White.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_Yay, I love the scooter video! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I played it for my little girl(she's 2) and she loved it...she loooooooves fish, we are giving some serious thought about getting a tank_

 
Fresh or Saltwater?


----------



## Susanne (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I wish that I had the guts to depot but I don't.  I am just so afraid I will break a shadow._


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 30, 2008)

hey bimbos, just posted a purple glam look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://specktra.net/f166/purple-glam-look-108898/


----------



## stv578 (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_ 

Im glad that things have been okay at work. It will get easier in time. It'd be hard for me to stay away from someone as cute as ur daughter! Shes is freaking ADORABLE! 

Are you the one that didnt depot before? or am I getting you confused with someone else? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I almost read it as....Sea Men as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
*whispers* Pssst, shouldn't be on here, but wth!  Thanks so much Rebecca! 

Ya, I hadn't depotted before coming on here, but now consider myself a pro!  I chipped a couple, one that I realy didn't care about and one that I love.  my own fault for starting on one of my faves, but I depotted about 60 or so and now have to depot my Cool Heat and Neo Sci Fi stuff before DH heads down to the MAC store for me tomorrow!  They all look so much prettier in the palettes!

Ya, don't think Sea men would've been a good name for my DD, lol!

K, gotta go now... will catch up with everyone later!


----------



## MACForME (Jul 30, 2008)

Dazzleglass is like a food group. Add me to the Bimbos list.. Pink and glittery and I can wear it? Come on! ITS MINE!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACForME* 

 
_Dazzleglass is like a food group._

 








 Glad to see you here!!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 30, 2008)

Alison, what a cute lil fishy! Wheeee

Karin, CONGRATS on being done with part 1!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Enjoy the margaritas!  You deserve it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
We should have a bimbo margarita party 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Hey Ladies... first chance to really sit down and take a few minutes on here.  Feels weird being back at work after spending all my time with my little ones.  And now DD is really sick.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
Thats going to be a huge adjustment I think, good luck! Hope DD gets well soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_I just need to win the lottery so I don't have to work full time... if I do, I'll be sure to remember my fellow bimbos!   How does a trip to New York and a MAC shopping spree sound?!  Well.... one can dream, right?!_

 
A NYC shopping spree? I am SO there! Just gimme a call when you win the lottery 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I want more paints...

The unpacking made some progress this week, bimbos! I got the bedroom SPOTLESS._

 
LOL, of course you do. You want more of everything <3 Go you for being so efficient and kick-butt. Seriously, thats some serious stuff that you got done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Tsk tsk! Clearly, we need to break out the brain bleach. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ohhhh, sounds like fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Im glad everyone is okay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I almost read it as....Sea Men as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
Me too, earthquakes sound scary.

And Rebecca, thanks so much for clarifying what everyone read it as because I had no idea. I think you are all too dirty for me (these words coming from the girl who is obsessed with her own boobs, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_ 
So today I was about to crap a brick. I nearly pulled my hair out._

 
Deep breaths, that sounds like a craptastic day if ever I heard one.


To everyone else, Hiiiii.

Hmmm, debating on getting more lustretwins and starflash shadows. Decisions decisions....

Oh, and for elegant_one- a few pics of me wearing my custom rose lustretwin and just cam-whoring it up:













And a pic with the bf cause I think its so darned cute


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_hey bimbos, just posted a purple glam look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://specktra.net/f166/purple-glam-look-108898/_

 
You are so talented. I love all of your looks...and ur eyebrows lol. Gorgeous!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_*whispers* Pssst, shouldn't be on here, but wth! Thanks so much Rebecca! 

Ya, I hadn't depotted before coming on here, but now consider myself a pro! I chipped a couple, one that I realy didn't care about and one that I love. my own fault for starting on one of my faves, but I depotted about 60 or so and now have to depot my Cool Heat and Neo Sci Fi stuff before DH heads down to the MAC store for me tomorrow! They all look so much prettier in the palettes!

Ya, don't think Sea men would've been a good name for my DD, lol!

K, gotta go now... will catch up with everyone later!_

 
Haha sneaky sneaky! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Depotting is great...I love how organized they look. The only part I hate is cleaning off the alcohol...ugh! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACForME* 

 
_Dazzleglass is like a food group._

 





 hahaha

So guys, i got my starflash stuff and I posted a review in the discussion thread. I want to do a starflash look today (which you guys wont be able to see, since I dont have a cam)...but my face is ALL SORTS of broken out. Its ridiculous. i think I may try to get on birth control again, to clear up my face. I haaaaaate birth control. Ughhhh. But my face gets so broken out....I think this time its from stress. Again. 

I cant wait to try Nuance blush either...but I guess I should wait til my face clears up. Its a breakout on my cheeks and chin. Weird?!?


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh Adina...those lips are H-O-T! Might be too dark for me to pull off. but wow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, I forgot to comment on little Scooty, scooting around the fishtank. What a cutie! I'm glad hes healthy again


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_
Oh, and for elegant_one- a few pics of me wearing my custom rose lustretwin and just cam-whoring it up:

And a pic with the bf cause I think its so darned cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awwww THANKS! Adina...you look Fabulous! Custom Rose is a Gorgeous color.

You & your bf look so charming together


----------



## Susanne (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks Adina


----------



## darkishstar (Jul 30, 2008)

Adina you look gorgeous! Oooh, lush lips right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm jealous, I have a nice lip shape, but it's not thick at all.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 30, 2008)

So for a few laughs today....

Hubby found these & sent them to me & I thought they were so funny! 
I don't agree with the 'natural' one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MEN ARE JUST HAPPIER PEOPLE

NICKNAMES
· If Laura, Kate and Sarah go out for lunch, they will call each other Laura, Kate and Sarah.
· If Mike, Dave and John go out, they will affectionately refer to each other as Fat Boy, Godzilla and Four-eyes.


EATING OUT
· When the bill arrives, Mike, Dave and John will each throw in $20, even though it's only for $32.50. None of them will have anything smaller and none will actually admit they want change back.
· When the girls get their bill, out come the pocket calculators.


MONEY
· A man will pay $2 for a $1 item he needs.
· A woman will pay $1 for a $2 item that she doesn't need but it's on sale.


BATHROOMS
· A man has six items in his bathroom: toothbrush and toothpaste, shaving cream, razor, a bar of soap, and a towel.
· The average number of items in the typical woman's bathroom is 337. A man would not be able to identify more than 20 of these items.


ARGUMENTS
· A woman has the last word in any argument.
· Anything a man says after that is the beginning of a new argument.


FUTURE
· A woman worries about the future until she gets a husband.
· A man never worries about the future until he gets a wife.


SUCCESS
· A successful man is one who makes more money than his wife can spend.
· A successful woman is one who can find such a man.


MARRIAGE
· A woman marries a man expecting he will change, but he doesn't.
· A man marries a woman expecting that she won't change, but she does..


DRESSING UP
· A woman will dress up to go shopping, water the plants, empty the trash, answer the phone, read a book, and get the mail.
· A man will dress up for weddings and funerals.


NATURAL
· Men wake up as good-looking as they went to bed.
· Women somehow deteriorate during the night.


OFFSPRING
· Ah, children. A woman knows all about her children. She knows about dentist appointments and romances, best friends, favorite foods, secret fears and hopes and dreams.
· A man is vaguely aware of some short people living in the house.


THOUGHT FOR THE DAY
A married man should forget his mistakes. There's no use in two people remembering the same thing!


----------



## darkishstar (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL on the offspring one. XD


----------



## jenntoz (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Fresh or Saltwater?_

 
Well, I know firsthand how hard a saltwater tank is(I had a bf for a few years & he had a saltwater talk, I loved those fishies*miss them alot more than the guy, lol*)  I know when things start to go bad in those tanks, it goes very bad.  I also know those little guys are pricey.  But of course my hubby thinks it would be "soooo coooooool" to have a saltwater tank with "cool fish & sharks & stuff" lol.  Don't saltwater tanks also take forever to get established before you can put actual fish in there?  I figure my little one will be 5 before she sees actual fish


----------



## Susanne (Jul 30, 2008)

elegant-one, I love it!!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_elegant-one, I love it!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I was really laughing out loud when I read them. My favorite is the 'Dressing Up'.   Earlier this summer, dh walks outside with the phone in his hand & I hear him say, "here's your mother, she's in high heels pulling weeds'. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I was


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Adina you look gorgeous! Oooh, lush lips right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm jealous, I have a nice lip shape, but it's not thick at all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks dearie! I always complain that the bottom is fuller than the top but apparently thats good? Its considered pouty? :shrug:

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Thanks Adina 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You are welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Awwww THANKS! Adina...you look Fabulous! Custom Rose is a Gorgeous color.

You & your bf look so charming together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You should totally get it, its an amped up mauvey pink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And of course it lasts and lasts, even through a company bbq :-D

I will relay the message to him, it would give his ego a boost (as if he needed it, haha!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Oh Adina...those lips are H-O-T! Might be too dark for me to pull off. but wow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You should totally just try it on in store. I would love for you to slowly graduate to bolder lips cause you would definitely look hot!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_So for a few laughs today...._

 
Those are absolutely hilarious and oh so true! Reminds me of something else... Ohh, found it!

*How To Shower Like A Woman:*


Take off clothing and place it in sectioned laundry hamper according to lights and darks. 
 
Walk to bathroom wearing long dressing gown. If you see your boyfriend/husband along the way, cover up any exposed flesh and rush to the bathroom. 
 
Look at your womanly physique in the mirror and stick out your gut so that you can complain and whine even more about how you're getting fat. 
 
Get in the shower.  Look for facecloth, armcloth, legcloth, long loofah, wide loofah and pumice stone. 
 
Wash your hair once with Cucumber and Lamfrey shampoo with 83 added vitamins. 
 
Wash your hair again with Cucumber and Lamfrey shampoo with 83 added vitamins. 
 
Condition your hair with Cucumber and Lamfrey conditioner enhanced with natural crocus oil.  Leave on hair for fifteen minutes. 
 
Wash your face with crushed apricot facial scrub for ten minutes until red and raw. 
 
Wash entire rest of body with Ginger Nut and Jaffa Cake body wash. 
 
Rinse conditioner off hair (this takes at least fifteen minutes as you must make sure that it has all come off). 
 
Shave armpits and legs.  Consider shaving bikini area but decide to get it waxed instead. 
 
Scream loudly when your boyfriend/husband flushes the toilet and you lose the water pressure. 
 
Turn off shower. 
 
Squeegee off all wet surfaces in shower.  Spray mold spots with Tilex. 
 
Get out of shower.  Dry with towel the size of a small African country.  Wrap hair in super absorbent second towel. 
 
Check entire body for the remotest sign of a zit.  Attack with nails/tweezers if found. 
 
Return to bedroom wearing long dressing gown and towel on head. 
 
If you see your boyfriend/husband along the way, cover up any exposed flesh and then rush to bedroom to spend an hour and a half getting dressed. 
 
*How To Shower Like A Man:*


Take off clothes while sitting on the edge of the bed and leave them in a pile. 
 
Walk naked to the bathroom.  If you see your girlfriend/wife along the way, flash her making the "woo, woo" sound. 
 
Look at your manly physique in the mirror and suck in your gut to see if you have pecs (no). Admire the size of your wiener in the mirror, scratch your balls and smell your fingers for one last whiff. 
 
Get in the shower. 
 
Don't bother to look for a washcloth.  (you don't use one) 
 
Wash your face. 
 
Wash your armpits. 
 
Crack up at how loud your fart sounds in the shower. 
 
Wash your privates and surrounding area. 
 
Wash your ass, leaving hair on the soap bar. 
 
Shampoo your hair.  (do not use conditioner) 
 
Make a shampoo Mohawk. 
 
Pull back shower curtain and look at yourself in the mirror. 
 
Pee (in the shower) 
 
Rinse off and get out of the shower. Fail to notice water on the floor because you left the curtain hanging out of the tub when you checked your shampoo Mohawk. 
 
Partially dry off. 
 
Look at yourself in the mirror, flex muscles.  Admire wiener size. 
 
Leave shower curtain open and wet bath mat on the floor. 
 
Leave bathroom fan and light on. 
 
Return to the bedroom with towel around your waist. If you pass your girlfriend/wife, pull off the towel, grab your wiener, say "Yeah baby!" and thrust your pelvis at her. 
 
Throw wet towel on the bed.  Take 2 minutes to get dressed.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_I was really laughing out loud when I read them. My favorite is the 'Dressing Up'. Earlier this summer, dh walks outside with the phone in his hand & I hear him say, "here's your mother, she's in high heels pulling weeds'. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
  My favourites are Money and Bathroom!!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 30, 2008)

I can't say the hair one is the most accurate, because sometimes I do wake up with nice hair...sometimes.


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACForME* 

 
_Dazzleglass is like a food group. Add me to the Bimbos list.. Pink and glittery and I can wear it? Come on! ITS MINE!_

 
Welcome MACForME!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_hey bimbos, just posted a purple glam look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://specktra.net/f166/purple-glam-look-108898/_

 
So pretty!  Your looks are always so flawless!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_We should have a bimbo margarita party 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And a pic with the bf cause I think its so darned cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
I wish that we could all get together for a Margartia party!  Why do we all have to live so far away from each other?!?

Adina that lip color looks gorgeous on you and you and your boyfriend are adorable!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 30, 2008)

Adina, awesome! You all make me laugh today... What a pity you don't speak German for posts like these from me


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_*How To Shower Like A Man:*

Take off clothes while sitting on the edge of the bed and leave them in a pile. 
 
Walk naked to the bathroom.  If you see your girlfriend/wife along the way, flash her making the "woo, woo" sound     
_

 











  it was hard just getting past those two


----------



## KikiB (Jul 30, 2008)

If my future husband were ever to do that...he'd be sleeping on the couch for the next three nights.


----------



## darkishstar (Jul 30, 2008)

"Admire wiener size"


----------



## darkishstar (Jul 30, 2008)

Makes me glad I don't live with a guy. xD


----------



## KikiB (Jul 30, 2008)

I never would until I was married...I need to enjoy as much time as possible to strew MY clothes all over hell's half acre and to buy as much makeup as I want (according to the budget) without having somebody telling me that I buy too much.


----------



## Zantedge (Jul 30, 2008)

Haha I could live with a guy, I think It'd be easier than living with a girl. And in a lot of ways... I'm such a guy, it's terrible lol.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 30, 2008)

Dude, in my last living situation, I was SO much manlier than my roommate James. Ahahahaha... and my boyfriend definitely doesn't grab his 'wiener' and go "woo woo!" at me! I would probably snort and mock him if he did. I'll have to show him this and tell him we shower incorrectly. 

Also, he doesn't mock my makeup _too_ much; he knows it makes me happy and he spends a crapload on comic books. It works well. <3

I got perfume today! Sarah Jessica Parker's Lovely. I enjoy it. I swapped for it, and am pleased to have it, but am a little disappointed that it's maybe 1/3 full when I was told it was 1/2 full. Ah, well. I'll have to see if it plays nice with my body chemistry over the next little while, but it has whenever I've sampled it in the past. I should have just picked up the gift set from the local drug store, which is marked down almost 50%. Rawr. 

And exciting news! I got a cheque in the mail from my grandmother and great grandmother! This is extra awesome because I don't have my big load of ordered empties yet (hahahaha), so I only have enough to B2M for two tomorrow - but now I can buy some, too! Hurray!!! Unless, of course, I can convince someone to hide some for me for a while... But that's kind of awkward since I want them to stick around til I can get them for free. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm off to harass my critters now; they both kept hopping into bed with me as I was reading today.


----------



## kobri (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I'll be having a mini depotting festival tomorrow night! I've 12 to do. I ask when you're going because I plan on heading over for early afternoon and thought it would be amusing to have a mini bimbo starflash party. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have doctors' appointments at 9:50 and 11:30 on the corner of SGR and Robie. Wooo. After that? MAC! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That would be great, or dangerous to the pocketbook, not sure which.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_So today I was about to crap a brick. Pretty much we are required to wear jeans for the next theme, and I have NONE. I don't really wear jeans. Well, I was going to go to the Nordie's Rack downtown, which is two busses away. No problem. Well the 41 bus that normally comes every 15 minutes should have only been less than a 10 minute wait and it ended up being closer to 25. Then it took 40 minutes to get downtown. And the kicker? NR had NOTHING that would suffice. Wearing long jeans is not an option because I get overheated way easily and I have to wear skirts in warm weather, or else I get overheated and then I almost pass out. Work was actually the best part of the day. I nearly pulled my hair out._

 
Are you allowed to wear denim skirts?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Oh, and for elegant_one- a few pics of me wearing my custom rose lustretwin and just cam-whoring it up:




_

 
Totally fierce! I wasn't even thinking about lustretwins, but that colour looks amazing. I may have to check these out tomorrow.


----------



## kobri (Jul 30, 2008)

okay, things that have happened during depotting (so far)
1) nicked my gulf stream
2)nicked evening aura-twice
3) fork caught on fire
4) pan caught on fire
5) said a bad word
6) managed to depot gulf stream
7)burned fingers on evening aura pan, but couldn't drop it as it was stuck to me with glue

This is going great


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_okay, things that have happened during depotting (so far)
1) nicked my gulf stream
2)nicked evening aura-twice
3) fork caught on fire
4) pan caught on fire
5) said a bad word
6) managed to depot gulf stream
7)burned fingers on evening aura pan, but couldn't drop it as it was stuck to me with glue

This is going great_

 
Wow... I've not even managed to get to my depotting. I don't even know if I dare to touch it, considering the trial getting dressed was...


----------



## kobri (Jul 30, 2008)

ok I am back in the swing of things. First two were a nightmare, but the next four have popped out like a dream without incident. yay


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_okay, things that have happened during depotting (so far)
1) nicked my gulf stream
2)nicked evening aura-twice
3) fork caught on fire
4) pan caught on fire
5) said a bad word
6) managed to depot gulf stream
7)burned fingers on evening aura pan, but couldn't drop it as it was stuck to me with glue

This is going great_

 
*snickers* I just love #5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw - I've been meaning to tell you - your picture is just so incredibly lovely!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_ok I am back in the swing of things. First two were a nightmare, but the next four have popped out like a dream without incident. yay_

 
Hurray! Incident-free depotting is always a good time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've had one depotting incident ever, and it was only a wee scratch.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_Well, I know firsthand how hard a saltwater tank is(I had a bf for a few years & he had a saltwater talk, I loved those fishies*miss them alot more than the guy, lol*)  I know when things start to go bad in those tanks, it goes very bad.  I also know those little guys are pricey.  But of course my hubby thinks it would be "soooo coooooool" to have a saltwater tank with "cool fish & sharks & stuff" lol.  Don't saltwater tanks also take forever to get established before you can put actual fish in there?  I figure my little one will be 5 before she sees actual fish_

 

Yea, it can be a pain. Tanks need to cycle for 2-4 weeks with the saltwater, live rock & live sand before you can add the fish. That's the "right" way. It's a really fun hobby. But yes, when things go bad the go BAD! I am just lucky that I moved quickly and saved scooter and the goby that I have. Just ask yourself and your husband if your willing you test your water once a week and do 10% water changes once a week & it's not a hobby to nickle and dime on. I am sure you know this from your ex. I am sure your daughter would love it! Clownfish are pretty hardy fish, damsels are cheap, but a little on the aggressive side considering how tiny they are. I will PM you a place if you want more info!


----------



## stv578 (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_ 

Oh, and for elegant_one- a few pics of me wearing my custom rose lustretwin and just cam-whoring it up:



And a pic with the bf cause I think its so darned cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
You two look so adorable and happy!  Love it.  

And now I guess I _have _to check out the lustre twins! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_I was really laughing out loud when I read them. My favorite is the 'Dressing Up'. Earlier this summer, dh walks outside with the phone in his hand & I hear him say, "here's your mother, she's in high heels pulling weeds'. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL!  That is great!  

Alright ladies... just waiting for the kids to fall asleep so I can start depotting.  

YAY for new MAC thursdays!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 30, 2008)

*waves* hey guys!

can't wait for Starflash tomorrow!!! I really have to be strict, do not go overboard! But smoke and diamonds will so be mine!!!!

Karin--hope your final part of the exam went well!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't believe its nearly Thursday--I have some serious reading to do for my final assignments. Final is booked Aug 27 in the evening~nervous excitement!! That long weekend (Aug 30-Sept1) will be freaking awesome, and my FIRST in so long (as I've always had a distance class on the go). Phew I cannot freaking wait!!!!

watching Penelope--what an interesting movie! and James McAvoy--
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 seriously!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_okay, things that have happened during depotting (so far)
1) nicked my gulf stream
2)nicked evening aura-twice
3) fork caught on fire
4) pan caught on fire
5) said a bad word
6) managed to depot gulf stream
7)burned fingers on evening aura pan, but couldn't drop it as it was stuck to me with glue

This is going great_

 
You just gave me 7 reasons to not try depotting for the first time tonight! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Did you use the candle or straightner method?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_*waves* hey guys!

can't wait for Starflash tomorrow!!! I really have to be strict, do not go overboard! But smoke and diamonds will so be mine!!!!

Karin--hope your final part of the exam went well!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't believe its nearly Thursday--I have some serious reading to do for my final assignments. Final is booked Aug 27 in the evening~nervous excitement!! That long weekend (Aug 30-Sept1) will be freaking awesome, and my FIRST in so long (as I've always had a distance class on the go). Phew I cannot freaking wait!!!!

watching Penelope--what an interesting movie! and James McAvoy--
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 seriously!_

 
I am going to try and not go overboard as well.  I am going to get smoke and diamonds as well and talent pool.  The rest are up in the air.

Wow Hannah you are close to being done!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Karin I hope that everything went well today!

Hi to everyone else!!!


----------



## kobri (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_You just gave me 7 reasons to not try depotting for the first time tonight! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Did you use the candle or straightner method?



I am going to try and not go overboard as well. I am going to get smoke and diamonds as well and talent pool. The rest are up in the air.

Wow Hannah you are close to being done! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Karin I hope that everything went well today!

Hi to everyone else!!!_

 
The first time I depotted everything went fine so I think I wasn't prepared for any bumps in the road tonight. I wouldn't discourage you just read the tutorial or watch Enkore's video before hand to get it in your head. I used the candle method (hence everything catching on fire). I found the neosci fi packaging harder to depot for some reason, the plastic is different from the others. Once i got the hang of it I would place the insert on the fork, hold it over the flame and count slowly to 30 (running the flame up one side for a few counts the soften a spot), then I ran the exacto knife around the edge to separate and popped it out. Start with one of you least favs that you don't mind a little nick in first though and then move onto the VIPs


----------



## stv578 (Jul 31, 2008)

Finished depotting and no casualties! I also found Neo Sci Fi's pots to be a bit trickier. The plastic and the pan both seemed far more snug so a bit more difficult to get out. But i got them, not even a chip today! 

I used the straightener method and followed Hannah's and Adina's instructions and honestly didn't have any issues after the first couple. So thanks again to those ladies!

So I have enough empties for 6 in total. DH will be taking the depotted stuff in to a store near his work, since the f/s near me said they don't take them. Hopefully, they won't give him a hard time with so many. I'll be taking in some empties also and checking out lustre twins. I'm going to allow myself to of those and possibly one of the kohl pencils. I'm so excited!

All would be right in my world with my potential haul tomorrow, the kids at home with my mom and me off for 4 days starting friday, except for the big zit on my chin that even my 2 yr old pointed out, lol! I'm actually kinda pissy about it, because i've been off the antibiotics for only a month and it's already starting up again. I am seriously considering investing in some light therapy something or other that the derm suggested, which is quite pricey. So that'd mean no MAC for me for a very long time.


----------



## kobri (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Finished depotting and no casualties! I also found Neo Sci Fi's pots to be a bit trickier. The plastic and the pan both seemed far more snug so a bit more difficult to get out. But i got them, not even a chip today! 

I used the straightener method and followed Hannah's and Adina's instructions and honestly didn't have any issues after the first couple. So thanks again to those ladies!

So I have enough empties for 6 in total. DH will be taking the depotted stuff in to a store near his work, since the f/s near me said they don't take them. Hopefully, they won't give him a hard time with so many. I'll be taking in some empties also and checking out lustre twins. I'm going to allow myself to of those and possibly one of the kohl pencils. I'm so excited!

All would be right in my world with my potential haul tomorrow, the kids at home with my mom and me off for 4 days starting friday, except for the big zit on my chin that even my 2 yr old pointed out, lol! I'm actually kinda pissy about it, because i've been off the antibiotics for only a month and it's already starting up again. I am seriously considering investing in some light therapy something or other that the derm suggested, which is quite pricey. So that'd mean no MAC for me for a very long time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yay for no casualties! Crumbs to zits! what is this straightener method everyone keeps mentioning?


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 31, 2008)

You use a hair straightener as your source of heat rather than a candle. Less messy, easier to control. If you're careful, you can even use a regular iron, which is handy for blushes which are usually too large for the average straightener. It provides much more even heat, too. Just set the pan on the straightener (on low to medium heat) and give it long enough to soften the plastic so you can easily pop the metal pan out. You'll also probably want to put a sheet of wax paper between the pan and the straightener to protect the straightener. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's honestly way easier than trying to use an open flame, yo. Plus, you can set the actual pot on for a few seconds so you can peel off the original label and stick it to your pan!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 31, 2008)

I dyed my bathtub tonight! I made pretty pink and purple designs in the bottom! No, I did not dye my hair pink and purple (this time). I went blue black, which actually is not overly harsh due to my dark eyes and pink skin. Wooo! I'm enjoying it, even if my roots kind of rejected it. I figure it should provide a most excellent contrast for wacky bright lip colours.


----------



## darkishstar (Jul 31, 2008)

I actually had no trouble depotting with a fork and candle for the first time. As time went on, it got much easier. I was able to put the plastic insert back into the pot and snap it shut perfectly. My first bunch were MANGLED. Hahaha. And I get terrible headaches if I don't ventilate right. But I find it pretty fun. Maybe I'm just crafty.

Oh, but I could totally room with a guy instead of a girl. I only take 15 mins in the shower tops. I hate long showers. I can't see how some girls, like my sister, can take hour long showers. Waste of water AND bad for your skin! And I play sports too.. and play video games, I only look and dress like a girl.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 31, 2008)

The only thing I hate about guys is the whole bathroom thing. they can be gross. Ready, *AIM*_,_ fire! They seem to forget the "aim" part. I'm so glad I sit down to pee, and its hard for me to miss the toilet. Thats GRODIE. And the whole leaving the seat up....seriously! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aside from that, my ex boyfriend wasn't too messy. Actually very particular about his stuff. WHY do I find myself talking about him more and more?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







About the hair dying...I have been doing mine black, and my hair is so red from the dye I did (in October) and the fact that my mom is a redhead, that the black fades within 2-2 1/2 weeks, and I'm back to red. Its sooooo red right now. When i first dyed it black, people were like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Even though my hair is naturally dark. I like how the black maked me look...more...exotic? Haha. I have to dye it again, i guess Ill do it tomorrow


----------



## KikiB (Jul 31, 2008)

I haven't dyed my hair in a year and a half. I am only allowed to do the temporary dyes, and plus I like how my hair lightens in the sun. WHEN WE ACTUALLY GET SUN, of course. 

kobri-I need to look into the denim skirts. I know my manager wore some for the last sale, and sales are jean-option. I went to Aeropostale today and got some denim Bermuda shorts. They'll probably be too short, but oh well. I swear it is nearly impossible to find stuff that will work. I'll go to Papaya on Friday because they tend to have cheap-y stuff, and it will hopefully be enough until I can get my Joe's capris in two weeks.

Heh I wish I could buy my stuff tomorrow however I have the CoC party so I will wait til then. Yes, Katie, I was able to get the evening off. I just need to RSVP tomorrow after work. 

What annoyed me is we have gone back to half-hour closes at work, and I am so used to the hour where I can really get the store cleaned and so forth. Well not only are we doing more intensive merch flow stuff, but our DM called right as I got in and wants the updates done TOMORROW MORNING. Meaning that we had to strip two tables and such and set our new octagon while also trying to get all the walls and tables done. I am about to go nuts.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_ok I am back in the swing of things. First two were a nightmare, but the next four have popped out like a dream without incident. yay_

 
Casualties definitely suck! Glad you got most of them out problem free 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_But smoke and diamonds will so be mine!!!!_

 
Hey Hannah! Yay for starflash, smoke and diamonds will not disappoint 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Finished depotting and no casualties! 
 which is quite pricey. So that'd mean no MAC for me for a very long time.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yay for that! Glad to offer up some tips! No mac would make me a sad sad girl indeed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_ Its sooooo red right now. When i first dyed it black, people were like_

 
I adore red hair and dye mine mahogany. I would love to see the red hair on you!

Going to get my hair done tomorrow afternoon, happy to finally get rid of the visible roots and get back to my beloved rich mahogany shade. And eep my hair is getting so long. Just gonna give it a shape and slight trim tomorrow. My hairdresser Fabio (yes, thats his real name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) always does me good


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jul 31, 2008)

[Going to get my hair done tomorrow afternoon, happy to finally get rid of the visible roots and get back to my beloved rich mahogany shade. And eep my hair is getting so long. Just gonna give it a shape and slight trim tomorrow. My hairdresser Fabio (yes, thats his real name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) always does me good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/quote]

I want a hairdresser named Fabio 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need to get my hilights redone.....I love how my hairdresser can make my curly hair so straight.....I try but not as pretty


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 31, 2008)

My hairdresser is named Curtis and I love him. I need to go see him soon... My hair is a shapeless mass right now. Uggghhhh... I got bored with red. I want to go back to purple, but that would get me in trouble at work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I popped home after my doctors' appointments because I forgot my empties! Yikes! I might wait until the mail comes to see if I get anything before heading over. Plus, tonight, my boy and I are supposed to go to the one-screen theatre I adore (the Oxford) to see the Dark Knight, since we're cool and haven't done so yet.


----------



## kobri (Jul 31, 2008)

Aaahhh! I'm stuck at home with no new pretty pretty shadows! I thought my uncle was going to watch my Nan for the morning after her surgery (she lives downstairs from me), but as soon as I woke up he left! I thought I would have my starflash to play with. It's going to be a long day!


----------



## stv578 (Jul 31, 2008)

Pssst, it's me again!  Haven't read the posts but just wanted to say I hit MAC during my lunch hour and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!  I'll catch up and report back later, lol!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Pssst, it's me again!  Haven't read the posts but just wanted to say I hit MAC during my lunch hour and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!  I'll catch up and report back later, lol!_

 





 can't wait to hear back...that's funny


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 31, 2008)

I went to check out Starflash and was SUPREMELY WELL BEHAVED (!!!!). I only got TWO shadows, as I only had enough for two B2M on me! For the time being, I picked up Smoke and Diamonds and Grand Entrance. I do, however, have Dreammaker, Top Hat and Lotusland on hold for me til Monday, and I'll probably pick up Mink & Sable then, too. I also liked Talent Pool, and Sunset B was decent (for a pink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Bold and Brazen I also liked! Glamour Check! is nice, but I'd pretty much never use it. Go and Star By Night didn't excite me at all. The MA I was chatting with said she was disappointed that they don't have more payoff. It was crazy because at least half of them hadn't been touched yet! No swatches!? AAAAHHH! 

I liked some of the lustretwins (like the alta moda one!), but I figured I'm better off just waiting for my beloved...

However, she's not much a fan of dark lips, and she finally had update and thinks Cult of Cherry is gorgeous, and that the quads are excellent. Hurray! As for the blushes, she really, really, really liked one and was "meh" on the other, but doesn't remember which is which. 

I'm hoping to have the rest of my empties in order for Monday to pick up the rest of my starflash!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey - I survived!! Thank you everyone!! I had a fun time last night with a big group of friends, and yeah...I kinda drank my dinner!: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, I did my hauling today: http://specktra.net/f195/i-survived-...m-haul-109079/.   I got so excited to see all the new stuff, I got myself all done up, but I forgot mascara!! Doh!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACForME* 

 
_Dazzleglass is like a food group. Add me to the Bimbos list.. Pink and glittery and I can wear it? Come on! ITS MINE!_

 
Welcome!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Karin, CONGRATS on being done with part 1!!

We should have a bimbo margarita party 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks - I am so game for a margarita party. I wish we all lived closer! You are just so smokin' hot, Adina...and that pic with you and the bf is adorable! You're so tiny next to him!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_okay, things that have happened during depotting (so far)
1) nicked my gulf stream
2)nicked evening aura-twice
3) fork caught on fire
4) pan caught on fire
5) said a bad word
6) managed to depot gulf stream
7)burned fingers on evening aura pan, but couldn't drop it as it was stuck to me with glue

This is going great_

 
Poor, kobri!! At least it seems the rest of the depots went better. I destroyed most of mine in my first attempt at depotting to fill a 15-pan palette. I now know how to do it better after watching EnKore's no-heat depotting method, so I'll be all set when my quads arrive.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 31, 2008)

I went to Mac during lunch today to just to check out everything again in its entirety and determine which colors are backup worthy. I walked out with mink and sable, top hat, dreammaker, and smoke and diamonds. 

The ma said this collection is a winner and will probably be permanent as everyone is loving the texture.

On a completely unrelated note, while I was in the store this woman comes in and out of nowhere approaches me and tells me my youthful aura hit her in the face as she was walking outside. She apparently was a native american fortune teller. She tells me I have a joyful youthful aura that calls out to people and she told me I will do great things end of this year/beginning of next year. Mind you I was standing right in the middle of the store with the ma closeby and other mas and customers. It was all very strange. She then turns around and leaves the store. The ma and I went huh?

Very strange indeed...

Anywho, I also got red reflection and pink air lustretwins. The red is really gorgeous on me, I must say orange reds do my complexion good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Annnnddd, I think I will post a photo of my "hair team" tonight. Its a very trendy upscale salon in NY and everyone is heavy on the Italian accents. Its pretty awesome. At one point last time I was there I had an italian man on each side blowing out my hair.

This is the color I'm going for again:


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 31, 2008)

Here's a question for you all: is there a common beauty thing you hate or common beauty practise you reject?

For me, there are false eyelashes. I've only tried them twice, but I've decided I absolutely despise them. As it is I have lashes that hit the lenses of my sunglasses, so I'm not really lacking anything. False lashes just irritate the hell out of me! I have the She's Bad ones from Heatherette, but I really couldn't turn down _black patent fishnet lashes_. Black, patent and fishnets are three things I absolutely ADORE. Gahhhhhh... 

In other news, apparently some dude on a Greyhound bus outside of Winnipeg got his head sawed off. It was a guy between 18 and 20 who was asleep with his head against the window, listening to his ipod, when the guy next to him started to stab him in the neck with a butcher's knife. People freaked out and ran off the bus, and by the time they got a group together to go back and try to help him, the head was already sawed off. A truck driver showed up and handed out wrenches and stuff to several men to make sure they kept the dude on the bus until the RCMP got there to take him. 

No reason, whatsoever, just... Time to saw off some dude's head! 

!?!?!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Here's a question for you all: is there a common beauty thing you hate or common beauty practise you reject?

For me, there are false eyelashes. I've only tried them twice, but I've decided I absolutely despise them. As it is I have lashes that hit the lenses of my sunglasses, so I'm not really lacking anything. False lashes just irritate the hell out of me! I have the She's Bad ones from Heatherette, but I really couldn't turn down black patent fishnet lashes. Black, patent and fishnets are three things I absolutely ADORE. Gahhhhhh... 

In other news, apparently some dude on a Greyhound bus outside of Winnipeg got his head sawed off. It was a guy between 18 and 20 who was asleep with his head against the window, listening to his ipod, when the guy next to him started to stab him in the neck with a butcher's knife. People freaked out and ran off the bus, and by the time they got a group together to go back and try to help him, the head was already sawed off. A truck driver showed up and handed out wrenches and stuff to several men to make sure they kept the dude on the bus until the RCMP got there to take him. 

No reason, whatsoever, just... Time to saw off some dude's head! 

!?!?!_

 
Holy f*cking sh*t!!!

OK, and back to reality...I don't really go for the falsies, either.  I just suck at applying them and I just don't have the patience.  I'd just rather pile on the mascara!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_
On a completely unrelated note, while I was in the store this woman comes in and out of nowhere approaches me and tells me my youthful aura hit her in the face as she was walking outside. 
_

 
ok, silly me...I thought maybe you were referring to two something elses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I'm not kidding you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yep, that hair color is great & makes your eyes really stand out.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_






 Hey - I survived!! Thank you everyone!! I had a fun time last night with a big group of friends, and yeah...I kinda drank my dinner!: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, I did my hauling today: http://specktra.net/f195/i-survived-...m-haul-109079/.   I got so excited to see all the new stuff, I got myself all done up, but I forgot mascara!! Doh!!_

 
Hurray!!!! Congratulations on surviving! Lovely haul. I, for one, cheap out on mascara - Maybelline Define-a-lash in very black. My two requirements for mascara is that it make my lashes a rich black colour and NOT CLUMP/FLAKE. Define-a-lash fulfills those requirements quite well for me. Oh, and if you're looking for a decent primer for your lashes? I've been trying out Missha brand (from South Korea, nabbed it off ebay) and I'm enjoying it. Not too pricey, actually holds a bit of a curl to my lashes (!!!!!!!), and makes them _even bloody longer_. I would never use it on my lower lashes, though, as they're already longer than I want for a regular look. 

I used to NEVER put mascara on my lower lashes because it made them look ridiculous. I still wipe off the mascara from the tips of them so they don't get too obviously long.


----------



## panther27 (Jul 31, 2008)

Adina,I love your hair color,it's so rich.And add me to the Bimbos list please!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 31, 2008)

^^YAY!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 31, 2008)

Helllllloooo!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 31, 2008)

Yay for new joiners!!

And Samantha, that story gave me chills. That is just horrendous!

Elegant, you are hilarious! Trust me, the twins were well hidden so it couldn't have been that. By the way, I thought of you as I purchased pink air and I though of Samantha as I picked up red flame. LOL


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 31, 2008)

^^Adina and elegant-one...I totally forgot to add that your men v. women jokes were hilarious!!  Seriously the man is my husband to a tee!!  And that is one fabulous hair color on you!


----------



## panther27 (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey everyone!Yay I'm a Bimbo now
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and Sanayhs,that story is sooo gross.I can't believe what this world is coming to!It's like anything can happen


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome to bimbo-land, panther27! 

Yeah... that story is... perplexing. Got to love people. 

Adina, I love that you thought of Ms Spy and I. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hey, Kobri, do you have a name or are you another spy?


----------



## panther27 (Jul 31, 2008)

^^^Thanks so glad to be here.ITA about that *shivers*


----------



## KikiB (Jul 31, 2008)

As far as a beauty practice I reject...well I don't wear foundation. I also don't do outer V shadow as well, I do not have one, I do outer third instead. False lashes...I can never do them right although I hope to learn by the end of the year. 

As far as the Starflash goes...I had to work early today but forgot about it. Good for my wallet! I have Sunset B. though...and I can say that Sushi Flower has more payoff.


----------



## panther27 (Jul 31, 2008)

Do any of you know that Sephora now sells YSL cosmetics?Yay


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_As far as a beauty practice I reject...well I don't wear foundation. I also don't do outer V shadow as well, I do not have one, I do outer third instead. False lashes...I can never do them right although I hope to learn by the end of the year. 

As far as the Starflash goes...I had to work early today but forgot about it. Good for my wallet! I have Sunset B. though...and I can say that Sushi Flower has more payoff._

 
I do outer third much more frequently than the outer v, but I do both. It's not that I can't do false lashes, it's that I hate how they feel. Especially if they have a wide band. Ewwww. 

I ran out of my foundation sample. Now I have no foundation other than my studio stick. Bleh. MAKE UP FOR EVER COME TO HALIFAX, PLEASE.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_As far as a beauty practice I reject...well I don't wear foundation. I also don't do outer V shadow as well, I do not have one, I do outer third instead. False lashes...I can never do them right although I hope to learn by the end of the year. 

As far as the Starflash goes...I had to work early today but forgot about it. Good for my wallet! I have Sunset B. though...and I can say that Sushi Flower has more payoff._

 
Yeah, I don't do foundation either.

BTW...Firehouse n/p is my new red love!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 31, 2008)

I've never used MAC nail lacquers before, but I'm quite intrigued by Perplexing. My nails are black right now so there wasn't a whole lot of sense in trying the polishes, but I'll be back Monday, so perhaps I'll look into them then. 

What are the thoughts all of you have regarding MAC's nail lacquers?


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm a color-person, so if it's pretty - it's mine.  MAC's n/p is decent IMO - not _the best_, but it seems to wear well on me.  I'll probably do Perplexing on my toes next - it's such a pretty purple!!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 31, 2008)

Never tried them, I tend to stick with OPI or Essie. Right now I am wearing OPI's Friar, Friar, Pants on Fire, which is my favourite colour. I was wanting to try Phosphor from NSF but we all know what happened with my bank account around that time...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Next time ULTA has a 20% off coupon I will be getting a ton more polishes. Figure I should be doing my nails every day, but I'm lazy.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm the girl that can chip her nails in her sleep. No nail polish has ever survived my tips for a full day. I'm wondering if MAC is up to the challenge! Most of my polish is OPI or Sally Hansen.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah, polish chips on my fingernails, but not on my toes.  I swear, there's been many a-time that polish on my toes has been on longer than a month and still looks fresh (I'm often too lazy to paint my nails, lol - which means I have no business owning as many as I do!!)


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 31, 2008)

I've hardly worn foundation at all this summer...this is a first for me.

I have 3 MAC polishes - Shirelle, Rainy Day & Lola Devine. I like the colors but I still prefer OPI for long wear. I don't know how my polish ever survived before OPI's top coat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sushi Flower is so so pretty!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_





 Hey - I survived!! Thank you everyone!! I had a fun time last night with a big group of friends, and yeah...I kinda drank my dinner!: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, I did my hauling today: http://specktra.net/f195/i-survived-...m-haul-109079/.   I got so excited to see all the new stuff, I got myself all done up, but I forgot mascara!! Doh!!_

 
Congrats Karin!! That is a very nice haul!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_I went to Mac during lunch today to just to check out everything again in its entirety and determine which colors are backup worthy. I walked out with mink and sable, top hat, dreammaker, and smoke and diamonds. 

The ma said this collection is a winner and will probably be permanent as everyone is loving the texture.

On a completely unrelated note, while I was in the store this woman comes in and out of nowhere approaches me and tells me my youthful aura hit her in the face as she was walking outside. She apparently was a native american fortune teller. She tells me I have a joyful youthful aura that calls out to people and she told me I will do great things end of this year/beginning of next year. Mind you I was standing right in the middle of the store with the ma closeby and other mas and customers. It was all very strange. She then turns around and leaves the store. The ma and I went huh?

Very strange indeed...

Anywho, I also got red reflection and pink air lustretwins. The red is really gorgeous on me, I must say orange reds do my complexion good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Annnnddd, I think I will post a photo of my "hair team" tonight. Its a very trendy upscale salon in NY and everyone is heavy on the Italian accents. Its pretty awesome. At one point last time I was there I had an italian man on each side blowing out my hair._

 
I love your hair color Adina!  You always looks so fashionable and well put together!  Not to mention your makeup always looks flawless!  I so hope that starflash is will come back because I really would love to have all of these shadows.  I adore the texture!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_Adina,I love your hair color,it's so rich.And add me to the Bimbos list please!_

 
Welcome panther27!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Yeah, I don't do foundation either.

BTW...Firehouse n/p is my new red love!_

 
I am so envious that neither you or Katie use foundation.  I seriously have to use some sort of foundation everyday.  I am glad to hear some love for the lustretwin nail polishes.  I wanted to get firehouse but I am still debating.  Has anyone used $$$$$ yes yet?  Does it really come out as metallic as the polish in the promo pic?

Hope everyone is having a good Thursday!  I just got back from MAC and I ended up getting grand entrance, smoke & diamonds, and talent pool.  I wanted to get more but these are the ones I really wanted for now.  I was thinking that I wanted Sunset B but it seems that you all like Sushi Flower better so I might skip it.  I was proud of myself that I only walked out with three shadows.  That rarely happens!


----------



## Zantedge (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_I adore red hair and dye mine mahogany._

 
I love red hair too, but I've never died mine. I think I'd be too scared to dye it. And I like my natural hair colour (dark brown, though sometimes it looks a little red in certain light...)

And my nailpolish is so chipped right now (Blue Lace from Nicole by OPI). But I forgot to put a top coat on so that is probably why. But mine always chips, I play guitar and type a lot, so my fingernails are always hitting things (even though they're fairly short), so after the first day they are chipped. But that doesn't stop me from wearing nailpolish, I love it.
As for MAC nailpolish... I only have one (Demi-Blanc) and it's a little streaky, but it may just be that particular one. I think I may pick one up this week and compare. And I LOVE the lids of the MAC polishes. Zomg they are soo soft and nice. I love feeling them *is a freak*


----------



## Zantedge (Jul 31, 2008)

By the way, I am not on the bimbo list! Am I not a bimbo?


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jul 31, 2008)

Heeeeey bimbos!

Sorry I have been slacking here!  I am busy with house repairs and packing.  We also have DH's brother and his family coming for a visit this weekend, which means a trip to the MAC store with my niece! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I miss you gus all so terribly.  I can't wait til this move is over and I can get back to my regularly scheduled posting!  Hubby is leaving for PA late next week, and then I am on my own here with the kiddos until we get the house on the market and find a place in PA.  I told my mom we were moving, and she cried and cried.  I promised her that we would get her up there with us within a year.  That made her feel a bit better.  It is going to be so hard without her.  She is one of my best friends. But I have no doubt that she will be moving shortly behind us.  Other than that, not too much going on...  I will try and post more often.  Hugs to you all!


----------



## kobri (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Welcome to bimbo-land, panther27! 

Yeah... that story is... perplexing. Got to love people. 

Adina, I love that you thought of Ms Spy and I. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hey, Kobri, do you have a name or are you another spy? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
A) That story was so disturbing! Thanks CBC for putting in on while I was trying to eat my lunch!
B) My name is Kelly

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I do outer third much more frequently than the outer v, but I do both. It's not that I can't do false lashes, it's that I hate how they feel. Especially if they have a wide band. Ewwww. 

I ran out of my foundation sample. Now I have no foundation other than my studio stick. Bleh. MAKE UP FOR EVER COME TO HALIFAX, PLEASE._

 
The only fake lashes I have felt comfortable in are the Quo ones. And I second the motion to bring MUFE to Hali!

I got my Starflash beauties! I picked up Grand Entrance, Mink &Sable, Smoke & Diamonds, Talent Pool (even though I already have UD's Shattered) and Glamour Check. Once again my list changed quite a bit in person. I lovesd Bold & Brazen, btu I have Exp. Pink and Coppering so I passed.
Got into a discussion with the MA about depotting methods, man there are a lot of ways to do it!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 31, 2008)

ya that is an f-ed up story, everyone was talking about it at work since we are in Winnipeg and it was on its way here. Blah, kinda creepy. Glad I don't do Greyhound but I hope that freaking guy has some serious justice levied upon him, like seriously.

But very commendable for the passing trucker who armed the passengers on the bus with weapons like crowbars and hammers just in case the guy somehow was able to get out of the bus. But SERIOUSLY. WTF is this world coming to?

The more violent it gets, the more I want to move back out of town. Started off for 10 yrs as a city girl, then 12 as a small town girl and now back to the city. but how i long for those don't-have-to-lock-your-doors-everyone-waves-at-you-as-you-pass. *sigh*

and it was a busy day, i totally didn't go and check it out yet *boo* but i hope to make friday good! how is everyone finding starflash??!! if it truly is permanent then hallelujah!!

oh and i had a bad eye day. What the heck----my eyelids were all freakin crepey. i'm sad...i'm only 23!! boo.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_oh and i had a bad eye day. What the heck----my eyelids were all freakin crepey. i'm sad...i'm only 23!! boo._

 
Aww, I have those bad days, too.  Mine get like that when I haven't used enough eye cream - especially the under-eye part.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 31, 2008)

thanks karin! *yay* for being done the bar exam!!! what relief and just enjoyment you must get from not having that hang over your head!!!

have you tried those olay derma pods? i wonder if theyd get rid of them. will also religiously use eye cream the next week and see if it improves. though I wonder if i need to try a diff eye cream (currently using mac's moisturelush b/c i love the scent of the face cream!!).


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 31, 2008)

Hmm, I've been using Moisturelush and I love it.


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 31, 2008)

I have always wanted to try those Olay dermapods but never have.  They look like they work pretty well.  I have been using a loreal eye cream and it has made a big difference in my under eye circles and bags.  I swear if I don't get 8 or more hours of sleep my under eye bags are horrible!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 31, 2008)

Well see Katie, as far as the foundation goes I only ever really used this powder foundation from Cover Girl (the kind in the blue oval case) and I would buy it because I did theatre on occasion, so you gotta have something. After my last thing of it though broke in January of 07 I decided not to rebuy and well, my skin is better than ever. If I start to get unevenness in colour again I am definitely going back to my old standby, which is a 10% vitamin C serum at night. Vitamin C is naturally skin-brightening and when you have a serum of the stuff, it's a really intensive way to get acne scars, freckles, and so forth lightened within a fairly short period of time. I did it summer before my senior year of high school and it helped out SO much especially since I've had acne since the 2nd grade. 

Audrey-boy do I know about the stress of moving. One of my good friends from work is moving back home (Wyoming) and it's sad because not only does she not like moving, but she LOVES it here. She is bored to death there. Maybe after she gets married next year I can convince her to move up here!

Topcoats don't do jack squat on me. I have a little thing of OPI's (I posted some pics with most of my polishes over in my thread in the Traincase section) and it just messes my nails up. And yes, my polish always chips within a couple days, but I am constantly washing hands, putting lotions on, trying out scrubs, and so forth. On my toes though, it STAYS. It's good for a lazy bum like myself. I really should look into getting pedicures. I've never gotten a mani or a pedi before though. I dunno, it's just a LOT of money and I would have to get three nail services every four weeks, whereas my brows are once. My brows grow insanely fast though. I am so glad that I am getting those puppies taken care of tomorrow because they are so overgrown. Two weeks after I get them done there is already significant visible regrowth. I dunno though. I guess I look at it as I can do my nails decently, but I don't have the patience for my brows.


----------



## kobri (Jul 31, 2008)

I think we should all have a toast to Karin for finishing the bar exam since we couldn't be there for margaritas. Atleast that is the excuse I am making for breaking out my frozen seabreeze!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 31, 2008)

Heh I just finished my last can of A&W...

Seriously though, after work today all I wanted to do was sleep. I got maybe 4 hours of sleep at the very most and after getting home...BAM. I'm out like a light. I feel SO lazy. Especially since there's no good TV on for a few hours! Yes, some nights I plan my life around the television when I have nothing better to do (ya know, living in the 'burbs and all...and my mom is getting my bus pass that isn't valid til tomorrow).


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_I think we should all have a toast to Karin for finishing the bar exam since we couldn't be there for margaritas. Atleast that is the excuse I am making for breaking out my frozen seabreeze! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aww, thanks!!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_I think we should all have a toast to Karin for finishing the bar exam since we couldn't be there for margaritas. Atleast that is the excuse I am making for breaking out my frozen seabreeze! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well I'm raising my glass of Merlot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 CHEERS!

So tired tonight


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_A) That story was so disturbing! Thanks CBC for putting in on while I was trying to eat my lunch!
B) My name is Kelly



The only fake lashes I have felt comfortable in are the Quo ones. And I second the motion to bring MUFE to Hali!

I got my Starflash beauties! I picked up Grand Entrance, Mink &Sable, Smoke & Diamonds, Talent Pool (even though I already have UD's Shattered) and Glamour Check. Once again my list changed quite a bit in person. I lovesd Bold & Brazen, btu I have Exp. Pink and Coppering so I passed.
Got into a discussion with the MA about depotting methods, man there are a lot of ways to do it!_

 
Hurray Starflash!!! Do you know many of the MAs names? ...because I do. Ahahaha. I reeeeeeally hope that my empties show up in time for me to cash them in on Monday. Eeeep! 

I would be an EXTREMELY happy girl if we got MUFE locally. We have MAC, we have smashbox, now bring on the MUFE! Oh, and UD can come to the party too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I honestly don't give a damn about brands such as Nars or Stila... in case you haven't guessed, I WANT BRANDS OF MAKEUP THAT PROVIDE BRIGHT COLOURS!!!! Also, what's with SDM having so much GOSH everywhere!? They're expensive and NOT that good. Ugh. I need to take a trip soon to the store that has Ben Nye and who knows what else... Kelly, did you know it exists? I haven't been there yet, but I'm excited to go some day. None of my friends understand my makeup LOOOOOOVE!


----------



## stv578 (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_In other news, apparently some dude on a Greyhound bus outside of Winnipeg got his head sawed off. It was a guy between 18 and 20 who was asleep with his head against the window, listening to his ipod, when the guy next to him started to stab him in the neck with a butcher's knife. People freaked out and ran off the bus, and by the time they got a group together to go back and try to help him, the head was already sawed off. A truck driver showed up and handed out wrenches and stuff to several men to make sure they kept the dude on the bus until the RCMP got there to take him. 

No reason, whatsoever, just... Time to saw off some dude's head! 

!?!?!_

 
Ya, I read about this during the day and found it deeply disturbing.  Apparently the guy cut his head off and then brought it to the front of the bus to show the folks outside.  Seriously seriously disturbing and f'd up in the worse possible way.  Deep breath in, deep breath out.  K, that's enough of that.  Need to escape from reality and just talk MAC, MAC and more MAC.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_I went to Mac during lunch today to just to check out everything again in its entirety and determine which colors are backup worthy. I walked out with mink and sable, top hat, dreammaker, and smoke and diamonds. 


This is the color I'm going for again:




_

 
Great haul!  And I love that hair colour.  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Yeah, I don't do foundation either.
_

 
Consider yourself lucky!  It's a scary sight when i don't use foundation, lol!

BTW, congrats on finishing the bar.  Hope everything went as well as possible.  I am definitely going to have a drink for ya on the weekend.  Okay... and one for me too!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_What are the thoughts all of you have regarding MAC's nail lacquers?_

 
A long time ago, they sucked.  I recently tried one, can't remember the collection, but it actually went on nicely and stayed on for quite a few days.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 31, 2008)

Cheers to Karin! *waves her arms in the air*


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 31, 2008)

Nora, I like the new picture!

I've barely touched foundation all summer. Just spots of concealer here and there as needed with powder to set them. Mostly just undereyes at that. Anyone have a favourite super heavy coverage concealer (better than Studio Finish, please) that blends in well enough for undereye use? 'Cause for under my eyes, MAC just doesn't cut it.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh, the new picture is darling!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 31, 2008)

That is a great picture Nora! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Very cute!


----------



## kobri (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Hurray Starflash!!! Do you know many of the MAs names? ...because I do. Ahahaha. I reeeeeeally hope that my empties show up in time for me to cash them in on Monday. Eeeep! 

I would be an EXTREMELY happy girl if we got MUFE locally. We have MAC, we have smashbox, now bring on the MUFE! Oh, and UD can come to the party too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I honestly don't give a damn about brands such as Nars or Stila... in case you haven't guessed, I WANT BRANDS OF MAKEUP THAT PROVIDE BRIGHT COLOURS!!!! Also, what's with SDM having so much GOSH everywhere!? They're expensive and NOT that good. Ugh. I need to take a trip soon to the store that has Ben Nye and who knows what else... Kelly, did you know it exists? I haven't been there yet, but I'm excited to go some day. None of my friends understand my makeup LOOOOOOVE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well I know a few of their names. Ashley actually went to the cosmetology school I worked at.

I like Stila for neutrals and the lip glazes. I haven't checked out NARS, but they have it at Mills so I want to see it in person. They are starting to carry a bunch of new lines at Mills now. The only place I know of that has Ben Nye is outside Lunenburg (if I remember correctly). What place did you hear of? There is also a place out Sambro way that has Cinema Secrets. I haven't tried much of it, but a lot of people seem to use it.


----------



## stv578 (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks ladies!  I didn't think the picture worked, because I kept getting the upload failed message. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am happy to report that it was a good MAC day for me!  DH went to a f/s store to cash in my 30 empties and picked up 5 starflash shadows.  He said the MA's there were quite impressed with my depotting technique and he tried to teach them the straightener method!  He can be rather cute sometimes!  He also surprised me with another 15 pan palette that I had mentioned I desperately needed but forgot to pick up for myself.  

I also hit my MAC store on my lunch break.  So the final haul goes like this...

B2M...  Grand Entrance, Mink and Sable (Sumptuous Olive has been replaced!), Smoke and Diamonds, Bold & Brazen and Glamour Check.

Also B2M, Pink Air lustre twin.

I also picked up Sunset B, Dreammaker and Top Hat and Custom Rose lustre twin, inspired in part by Adina's gorgeous pic.  But I did give up on Odd Couple and returned it.  

And I didn't know this, but I was able to B2M for the pro long wear lippie, which is $7 more than the eyeshadow.  Woo hoo!  

Even though it was a good MAC day, I still need a drink!!!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_ 
kobri-I need to look into the denim skirts. I know my manager wore some for the last sale, and sales are jean-option. I went to Aeropostale today and got some denim Bermuda shorts. They'll probably be too short, but oh well. I swear it is nearly impossible to find stuff that will work. I'll go to Papaya on Friday because they tend to have cheap-y stuff, and it will hopefully be enough until I can get my Joe's capris in two weeks._

 
Aw you have a Papaya there?? Theres on in Virginia and I loved that store


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_ 

I adore red hair and dye mine mahogany. I would love to see the red hair on you!

Going to get my hair done tomorrow afternoon, happy to finally get rid of the visible roots and get back to my beloved rich mahogany shade. And eep my hair is getting so long. Just gonna give it a shape and slight trim tomorrow. My hairdresser Fabio (yes, thats his real name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) always does me good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You can only really tell its red in the sun or under a light. Ugh I'm dying it tomorrow before work. I cant wait to have black hair again. I'm getting La Brasiliana keratin treatment for my hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll definetly show pictures once thats done 

I work in a salon but I love the atmosphere/people getting their hair done. Colored and cut and blown out.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I love it more when Im in the chair, getting my hair done. but now I do it myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_





 Hey - I survived!! Thank you everyone!! I had a fun time last night with a big group of friends, and yeah...I kinda drank my dinner!: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, I did my hauling today: http://specktra.net/f195/i-survived-...m-haul-109079/. I got so excited to see all the new stuff, I got myself all done up, but I forgot mascara!! Doh!!_

 
Congrats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and great haul...I hate forgetting mascara wen I'm all done up

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_ 
For me, there are false eyelashes. I've only tried them twice, but I've decided I absolutely despise them. As it is I have lashes that hit the lenses of my sunglasses, so I'm not really lacking anything. False lashes just irritate the hell out of me! I have the She's Bad ones from Heatherette, but I really couldn't turn down black patent fishnet lashes. Black, patent and fishnets are three things I absolutely ADORE. Gahhhhhh... 

In other news, apparently some dude on a Greyhound bus outside of Winnipeg got his head sawed off. It was a guy between 18 and 20 who was asleep with his head against the window, listening to his ipod, when the guy next to him started to stab him in the neck with a butcher's knife. People freaked out and ran off the bus, and by the time they got a group together to go back and try to help him, the head was already sawed off. A truck driver showed up and handed out wrenches and stuff to several men to make sure they kept the dude on the bus until the RCMP got there to take him. 

No reason, whatsoever, just... Time to saw off some dude's head! 

!?!?!_

 
I bought 3 pairs of the fishnet lashes...I'm waiting until i get contacts to start using them. I bought a pack of 10 pairs from Hong Kong on ebay...I have so many lashes. I love them...they are so much less messy than mascara and I love how FAKE they look lol

That is so sad about that guy. WTF?!? Thats so horrible.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_ Oh, and if you're looking for a decent primer for your lashes? I've been trying out Missha brand (from South Korea, nabbed it off ebay) and I'm enjoying it. Not too pricey, actually holds a bit of a curl to my lashes (!!!!!!!), and makes them even bloody longer. I would never use it on my lower lashes, though, as they're already longer than I want for a regular look. 

I used to NEVER put mascara on my lower lashes because it made them look ridiculous. I still wipe off the mascara from the tips of them so they don't get too obviously long. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love having ridiculously long looking lashes. top or bottom! I actually wanna buy some false bottom lashes. i love it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Heeeeey bimbos!

Sorry I have been slacking here! I am busy with house repairs and packing. We also have DH's brother and his family coming for a visit this weekend, which means a trip to the MAC store with my niece! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I miss you gus all so terribly. I can't wait til this move is over and I can get back to my regularly scheduled posting! Hubby is leaving for PA late next week, and then I am on my own here with the kiddos until we get the house on the market and find a place in PA. I told my mom we were moving, and she cried and cried. I promised her that we would get her up there with us within a year. That made her feel a bit better. It is going to be so hard without her. She is one of my best friends. But I have no doubt that she will be moving shortly behind us. Other than that, not too much going on... I will try and post more often. Hugs to you all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
We miss  you!! Yay for the move


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 1, 2008)

Sanayhs, that's a crazy story! Ewwwwww. It was like that one time I got to college and like.. someone told me a story of a serial killer living on the 4th floor. Apparently, he turned to a girl and said... "Your face reminds of a way to kill somebody." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "If I were to kill someone, I would use a serrated knife because I like the sound it makes when it cuts meat." and.. "I know a way to kill someone so that it takes 14 days."

Yeah. Crazy people out there.

Adina: Your hair is a gorgeous color! I'm so bored of my hair color I wanna dye mine too.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I checked out Starflash today!
I picked up Smoke and Diamonds, Sunset B., Lotusland, and Top Hat.
TOP HAT IS FANTASTICALLY GORGEOUS. And I loved Talent Pool too... but it's exactly like Parrot.. so I skipped it. Go me! x3

And speaking of falsies.. I bought my first two sets ever! But I need to buy glue now. I need to get Duo glue. Do they only sell that at MAC or at other places as well? With my sparse tiny Asian lashes.. I NEED to learn how to use falsies. I bought 2 sets of Ardell lashes from Rite Aid.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Thanks ladies! I didn't think the picture worked, because I kept getting the upload failed message. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am happy to report that it was a good MAC day for me! DH went to a f/s store to cash in my 30 empties and picked up 5 starflash shadows. He said the MA's there were quite impressed with my depotting technique and he tried to teach them the straightener method! He can be rather cute sometimes! He also surprised me with another 15 pan palette that I had mentioned I desperately needed but forgot to pick up for myself. 

I also hit my MAC store on my lunch break. So the final haul goes like this...

B2M... Grand Entrance, Mink and Sable (Sumptuous Olive has been replaced!), Smoke and Diamonds, Bold & Brazen and Glamour Check.

Also B2M, Pink Air lustre twin.

I also picked up Sunset B, Dreammaker and Top Hat and Custom Rose lustre twin, inspired in part by Adina's gorgeous pic. But I did give up on Odd Couple and returned it. 

And I didn't know this, but I was able to B2M for the pro long wear lippie, which is $7 more than the eyeshadow. Woo hoo! 

Even though it was a good MAC day, I still need a drink!!!_

 
Great picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and great haul. b2m for prolong wear??? AWESOME

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_ 
And speaking of falsies.. I bought my first two sets ever! But I need to buy glue now. I need to get Duo glue. Do they only sell that at MAC or at other places as well? With my sparse tiny Asian lashes.. I NEED to learn how to use falsies. I bought 2 sets of Ardell lashes from Rite Aid._

 
I got my DUO glue at CVS.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 1, 2008)

My lashes are VERY long, so long that it's taken me forever to figure out how the hell to apply lower liner...but I mastered it. Yay!

Yes Rebecca, we do have Papaya. I got so many basic black and white button-down cotton shirts last year, usually around $13 each. Too bad they don't carry more but I am going to hit Papaya. Figure they've got some good cheapie things. Also see if there's anything on clearance I might like. My paycheck isn't even $200 so I have to stretch it out as far as I can and my brow waxing is a non-negotiable expense. 

And yet I bought two more tops at Express last night on clearance, but it was $15 WITH TAX for two shirts. I swear Express and Aeropostale keep my closet full. I'm definitely going to be going through it soon and seeing what I can donate to Goodwill, because I have some things of decent quality that I never use and with back-to-school coming up and the economy being in the shits, a lot more people are going to be hitting the thrift stores. My goal is to get rid of 20 pieces total. Some things though I am very attatched to and you aren't separating me and my 25 different Aeropostale polo shirts.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_ I don't know how my polish ever survived before OPI's top coat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You MUST try duri's topcoat called miracote. That plus opi's quick dry spray and my mani literally lasted chip free for 2 weeks!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I love your hair color Adina!  You always looks so fashionable and well put together!  Not to mention your makeup always looks flawless!  

Hope everyone is having a good Thursday!  I just got back from MAC and I ended up getting grand entrance, smoke & diamonds, and talent pool._

 
You are such a sweetheart. THANK YOU SO MUCH KATIE!! <3

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Heeeeey bimbos!

Hugs to you all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awww, we missed you! Good luck with the moving preparations. I am so excited to have u moving back up north!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_and it was a busy day, i totally didn't go and check it out yet *boo* but i hope to make friday good! how is everyone finding starflash??!! if it truly is permanent then hallelujah!!_

 
You MUST hurry!! Hop to MAC missy! LOL

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Thanks ladies!

B2M...  Grand Entrance, Mink and Sable (Sumptuous Olive has been replaced!), Smoke and Diamonds, Bold & Brazen and Glamour Check.

Also B2M, Pink Air lustre twin.

I also picked up Sunset B, Dreammaker and Top Hat and Custom Rose lustre twin, inspired in part by Adina's gorgeous pic.  But I did give up on Odd Couple and returned it.  
 Even though it was a good MAC day, I still need a drink!!!_

 
Wow what a haul! So glad you picked up custom rose. Wahooo! And Nora, that is a gorgeous gorgeous pic!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_You can only really tell its red in the sun or under a light. Ugh I'm dying it tomorrow before work. I cant wait to have black hair again. I'm getting La Brasiliana keratin treatment for my hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll definetly show pictures once thats done_

 
Be careful with that hun, I heard the keratin treatment has formaldehyde (in fact I know it for a fact) and that it lingers. Formaldehyde is a known carcinogen and lingers in ur hair. Be careful sweetie! I was gonna get it but that turned me off.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_
Adina: Your hair is a gorgeous color! I'm so bored of my hair color I wanna dye mine too.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks doll! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ladies, as promised: my hair team:

Me n Fabio (who is much cuter irl)




Me and Rocco (who is also adorable)




Me and Mindy(who is too hip for words)


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 1, 2008)

^^Gorgeous, dahling!!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_^^Gorgeous, dahling!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree!  You look adorable!  Do you just get an all over color or do you get highlights as well.  I am looking for just a nice dark brown all over color for my hair.  For some reason I look afwul with most highlights.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_ 



Be careful with that hun, I heard the keratin treatment has formaldehyde (in fact I know it for a fact) and that it lingers. Formaldehyde is a known carcinogen and lingers in ur hair. Be careful sweetie! I was gonna get it but that turned me off._

 
Hmm...I've heard. I dunno. I really want it done. ??
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW you look great


----------



## stv578 (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Wow what a haul! So glad you picked up custom rose. Wahooo! And Nora, that is a gorgeous gorgeous pic!!
_

 
Thanks so much!  And great pics, you always look so good and I want your hair!

I am really excited to play with the starflash shadows.  And sure enough as I predicted, I am already starting to look forward to fall colours!  It happens every year once August hits, but I try to wait it out a bit longer because the weather is still so nice.  But it's strange, I always get the urge to start with the next season's colours well before that season actually arrives.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 1, 2008)

Boy I hear you about the weather! I am still in summer mode and will be for another month and a half (only a month left to get Le Tan...however I have several days next week in which to work on it). Yet we have started to get all our Fall stuff in, and the Autumn Leaves which has all the appeal of a craft store as far as the smell goes. But as far as colour goes, I'm not doing much of anything different for the fall since dark eyes are something I do NOT do.

Oh and I went through my closet-pulled out most all of my shirts-and I've got at least 25 that I am donating. My closet feels no less full though. It sure is good getting out all the pieces that I bought and never wore because I lost weight!


----------



## Zantedge (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I actually wanna buy some false bottom lashes. i love it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I LOVE false bottom lashes, they look awesome!

Our weather has pretty much been fall weather lately, rain and clouds. A little depressing since it's supposed to summer... but I'm kinda ready for fall, not the weather necessarily, but the clothes.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 1, 2008)

It's raining right now here in Seattle, and then next week is supposed to be upper 70's.


----------



## maclove1 (Aug 1, 2008)

sweet im a bimbo now becouse dazzle glas rules i got 4 of them so far lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




your friends are funny .


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zantedge* 

 
_I LOVE false bottom lashes, they look awesome!

Our weather has pretty much been fall weather lately, rain and clouds. A little depressing since it's supposed to summer... but I'm kinda ready for fall, not the weather necessarily, but the clothes._

 
I love fall clothes as well!  Fall is my favorite time of the year and I swear that I live in boots, jeans, and sweaters!  Plus I love the way that the trees look!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maclove1* 

 
_





sweet im a bimbo now becouse dazzle glas rules i got 4 of them so far lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




your friends are funny ._

 
Welcome maclove1!


----------



## KikiB (Aug 1, 2008)

The main street to get to the street by my house has these trees on either side of the road that almost cover it, so in the fall it looks really pretty for oh, a week or two. Then it's an annoyance because the side of the road is yellow. Then there's a tree right at the edge of our property that has the leaves go a bright red...very pretty for awhile and then an annoyance.

Hopefully no snow this year.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 1, 2008)

I totally agree Katie!  NO SNOW!


----------



## Zantedge (Aug 1, 2008)

No snow?! Craziness. I want snow so bad.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 1, 2008)

I don't mind snow when I don't have any place to go and I love it for snowboarding but we have gotten a lot more than usual in Seattle the past couple of years and it makes it hard to get around!


----------



## KikiB (Aug 1, 2008)

I just hate it period! I always have, always will. I mean I like seeing snow fall but that is it.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Aug 1, 2008)

I want the heat to go AWAY! I love the rain/snow! That means snowboarding! I hope I can go this year with my hips (I'll power through it!!!!). I just love dressing in warm clothes. 
Katie we should go snowboarding together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Right now, I just want the "fall" weather to come - rain, mmm the smell of the 1st rain! & falling leaves!

BTW - Missed you girls. I have been lurking. My hip has been killing me, I can't sit at my desk for very long & type, but I do LOVE you ALL!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I agree!  You look adorable!  Do you just get an all over color or do you get highlights as well.  I am looking for just a nice dark brown all over color for my hair.  For some reason I look afwul with most highlights._

 
Thanks Katie! I just get a single process color done and then a gloss to amp it up a bit. I used to get a full head of red and blonde/red highlights but it just didn't work on me as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A rich chestnut would be gorgeous on you i am sure!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Hmm...I've heard. I dunno. I really want it done. ??
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW you look great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks hun!! Be careful and make sure it is done in a well ventilated area and that u and the person doing it have a mask on! Let us know how it goes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hear its not a permanent solution and it doesn't really straighten, it only eases poof and frizz and makes your hair naturally more manageable.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Thanks so much!  And great pics, you always look so good and I want your hair!

But it's strange, I always get the urge to start with the next season's colours well before that season actually arrives. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you dear! Unfortunately you wouldn't want my hair as it normally is. I have what I lovingly call the jew fro. My hair is loose curly, frizzy, coarse and poofy. It only looks good when its styled 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And you aren't alone. I am eager to dip into the chestnuts, cranberries and other food inspired colors that the fall brings!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_I want the heat to go AWAY! 
BTW - Missed you girls. I have been lurking. My hip has been killing me, I can't sit at my desk for very long & type, but I do LOVE you ALL!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Alison, we missed you too! Hope you are on the mend and back with us soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And nooooo, heat is better than cold anyday!


Where is Samantha btw? Didn't see her around last night. Are you lurking missy?!


----------



## panther27 (Aug 1, 2008)

Hey everyone!I hope that you're all having a good day!I am so excited,and not just because I am going to get my Starflash today....I am also going to be seeing the Cult Of Cherry collectin today
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I called the girl I know at the counter and she told me that she had just unpacked coc and that I could come in and look at it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Of course I will let you all know about it,but it wont be til tomorrow cause I wont have access to a computer til then.I will also post this in the coc thread.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 1, 2008)

Oooh yes, share the dirt...


----------



## panther27 (Aug 1, 2008)

I defianately will!^^^


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 1, 2008)

Welcome maclove1!

I hope your hip starts feeling better soon, Allison!  We're glad to hear from you, though - even if it's just for a moment.

Ugh, it's supposed to be in the 100s this Sunday/Monday...the cold sounds soooo good right now!!  I really don't mind the snow and cold (good thing, otherwise, I'm living in the wrong place, lol!) - I'm always of the mindset that you can always add more layers to keep warm, but when it's hot, you get to a point that there's not much else you can do.  What I really hate though, is how drivers go stupid when there's any kind of precipitation.  And it's always the ones with 4WD SUVs.  HELLO, you have 4 wheels are are a heavy vehicle - you're gonna slide faster than us little guys!!  4WD ain't gonna save you then; it's basic physics, people!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 1, 2008)

ugghh, I just tried to water my plants & flowers as they are wilting. I watered a few plants & then I just couldn't take it any more. My body felt like it was melting under a magnifying glass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't like winter either. OK, I like how pretty the first snow looks then I want warm weather right away.


----------



## stv578 (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_ 
Thank you dear! Unfortunately you wouldn't want my hair as it normally is. I have what I lovingly call the jew fro. My hair is loose curly, frizzy, coarse and poofy. It only looks good when its styled 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
I hear ya!  Mine is basically bipolar!  I have wavy hair, almost ringlets underneath, the top part is just slightly wavy almost straight and overall a very poofy frizzy mess. Sooo...  a flat iron is my best friend in the mornings!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_I don't like winter either. OK, I like how pretty the first snow looks then I want warm weather right away._

 
I agree!  The first snow fall is great, as is snow the week before Christmas. I love spring and fall weather when it's on the warmer side and the summer days when it's warm, but dry and there's a nice breeze.  So ya, I guess I'm picky!

I am loving my day off today!  My girlfriend had a good chuckle when I called her and she realized I was off today considering it's only been a week, lol!  

Hope everyone's well and enjoying their new goodies!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 1, 2008)

^^^stv578 - Ohh, I love your new pciture! How charming awwww
you look lovely


----------



## stv578 (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_^^^stv578 - Ohh, I love your new pciture! How charming awwww
you look lovely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks!  You're so sweet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I figured DD was up there long enough, I'd give DS a turn and had enough courage to finally post a pic of myself.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_I want the heat to go AWAY! I love the rain/snow! That means snowboarding! I hope I can go this year with my hips (I'll power through it!!!!). I just love dressing in warm clothes. 
Katie we should go snowboarding together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Right now, I just want the "fall" weather to come - rain, mmm the smell of the 1st rain! & falling leaves!

BTW - Missed you girls. I have been lurking. My hip has been killing me, I can't sit at my desk for very long & type, but I do LOVE you ALL!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
We miss you too Allison!  I was wondering where you have been.  Sorry that your hip isn't feeling good.  I would love to go snowboarding with you!  I might just have to take a trip down to CA to visit!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Thanks Katie! I just get a single process color done and then a gloss to amp it up a bit. I used to get a full head of red and blonde/red highlights but it just didn't work on me as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A rich chestnut would be gorgeous on you i am sure!_

 
I think that I am going to maybe try a bit darker than my normal brown once it gets close to the fall.  I am also wanting a new cut but I love my long hair and I know that I don't want to go too short.  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_Hey everyone!I hope that you're all having a good day!I am so excited,and not just because I am going to get my Starflash today....I am also going to be seeing the Cult Of Cherry collectin today
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I called the girl I know at the counter and she told me that she had just unpacked coc and that I could come in and look at it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Of course I will let you all know about it,but it wont be til tomorrow cause I wont have access to a computer til then.I will also post this in the coc thread._

 
Ohhh....I can't wait to hear your review on CoC.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hi to all of the other girls!  Happy Friday!


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 1, 2008)

hey Nora/stv love your pic!! 

 hey guys! friday----long weekend!!! wooohoo. but will be writing two assignments but at least next week is only a 4 day week. 

 Okay finally saw starflash---some were hit and miss (or at least seemed that way when swatching)--like sunset b, talent pool, top hat, seemed CHALKY! I was disappointed...

 but tried a couple and got
 Smoke and Diamonds (only 2 left after I bought it)
 Mink and Sable (but seriously so close to sumptuous olive on my skin that I'm not sure it was worth my $17)
 Go (me loves me some browns!)
 Bold and Brazen--looks coppery but pinky. so psyched to use this!

 one of the lighter colours (I think it was grand entrance?) so reminded me of stila's kitten so i passed. but I am a sucker for highlights so am kinda surprised one didn't come home with me!!

next i am totally looking forward to coc!! yipeeeeee fallllllllllllll

did you guys like the lustretwins? ive not tried them...i resisted!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 1, 2008)

I am trying to resist Lustretwins as well!  I tried to not even look at them when I went to the counter.  I agree Hannah that some of the colors were chalky!  I am wearing talent pool (all over the lid) with carbon (in the crease) and grand entrance as a highlight today and I love it!!  These colors are so creamy and blendable.  I think that I am going to be happy with the three that I got.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 1, 2008)

I ordered a couple of the Lustre Twins - didn't get them yet. I have 2 older ones & I never even used them once until a couple of days ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I fell in love with the colors & staying power. One is Fully Charged - beautiful medium pink & the other is a softer muted pink which is discontinued.

When I bought them, I wasn't sure how to get them off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But now I have MACs Gentle off cleanser for lips & eyes...awesome stuff. I'm trying not to be too tempted with these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw - TDoll just posted a gorgeous FOTD using the new shadows!


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 1, 2008)

i know elegant-one, i'm seriously impressed with her skills!! 

i'm wondering though if lustretwins would be good for me--i like my coffee so always find putting something on in the morning is a waste--so maybe this would be good for lasting!! argh but I don't think I need to.......eeeek.

Maybe just a muted pinky/brownish one suitable for everyday with wearing whatever.....lol off to look at swatches (and prices since I have NO clue what they cost here in Canada!)


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_i know elegant-one, i'm seriously impressed with her skills!! 

i'm wondering though if lustretwins would be good for me--i like my coffee so always find putting something on in the morning is a waste--so maybe this would be good for lasting!! argh but I don't think I need to.......eeeek.

Maybe just a muted pinky/brownish one suitable for everyday with wearing whatever.....lol off to look at swatches (and prices since I have NO clue what they cost here in Canada!)_

 
Yeah, thats what I was thinking, maybe just one great color that you love. I was so weird when I bought the first one because I was so afraid it wouldn't come off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so weird, I know but I wasn't sure.

When I tried my pink one out, seriously I rubbed a tissue over my lips & drank my coffee - nothing came off! I couldn't believe it. Then I freaked out  thinking I couldn't get it off but that cleanser took it right off & made my lips soooo smooth - whew 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't like a lot of the colors, but there's a couple nice ones.

Oh - Kimmy has that pink/brownish one on her lips in the swatch thread. It looks very nice on her.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_We miss you too Allison!  I was wondering where you have been.  Sorry that your hip isn't feeling good.  I would love to go snowboarding with you!  I might just have to take a trip down to CA to visit!_

 
Definitely!! Hopefully we have a good winter this year. The past 2 years blew!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Last year I didn't even go! I bought new gear too, so I have new gear sitting in my room collecting dust! lol.

I hoping to get my tank up & cycling in 2 weeks. I just bought 30 out of the 50lbs of black sand (it really isn't sand though, it's volcanic rock/ash!) anyways, I had to buy something for it I am getting super inpatient!! I just can't afford to completely start it up now


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 1, 2008)

eeek i cannot get over the price though. 24! wow. but then the lasting factor.....well I think next week ill check them out and if i find a tame enough one I'll get it and report back!!

i'm so in the mood for some ground beef-taco spice-cream cheese-sour cream dip with tortilla chips. yum!!!


----------



## stv578 (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_ 
I think that I am going to maybe try a bit darker than my normal brown once it gets close to the fall. I am also wanting a new cut but I love my long hair and I know that I don't want to go too short. _

 
A really dark chocolate brown looks so nice with bright colours on the face!  As for a hair cut, I chopped off my rather long hair in April to a chin length angled bob.  Liked it at first, but then really regretted it.  I've been growing it back since and it's taking forever.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_hey Nora/stv love your pic!! 

did you guys like the lustretwins? ive not tried them...i resisted!_

 
Thanks hon!  I did pick up two lustretwins.  Pink Air and Custom Rose.  They are $24 here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  But I was able to B2M for one of them, so that was a huge bonus.  I had one a long time ago and actually quite liked it, definitely not as drying as some other brands.  But I got tired of the colour and never really found any other colours that I liked so gave up on them.  

I also picked up Mink & Sable even though I have Sumptuous Olive.  The texture is much much better and I think I'll use this a lot more.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 1, 2008)

I totally agree Hannah!  $24 is a bit much given that I have never really used a long lasting lip color before.  I might just try one at the MAC counter and see how it wears or get a covergirl one.  I do really like the one that is in the promo pic.  For $24 I would rather get few other eye shadows!


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 1, 2008)

i agree katie, i'm such an eyeshadow lova! lol
i know i'm thinking i should give the covergirl one a shot, see if its even an idea that i like. but i think itll rock, just b/c drinking and having your lipstick come off just really stinks.... :S

man i so totally want a bimbo get together!! itd be fun to hang with you all in person!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 1, 2008)

I know!  It would be so fun for us all to hang out!  Such a bummer that we all live so far away.  Maybe some day when one of us wins the lottery or a large sum of money we can meet in Las Vegas or some place fun!  (I can dream can't I?!?)


----------



## stv578 (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_i agree katie, i'm such an eyeshadow lova! lol
i know i'm thinking i should give the covergirl one a shot, see if its even an idea that i like. but i think itll rock, just b/c drinking and having your lipstick come off just really stinks.... :S_

 
I've tried the covergirl version, and it was super drying.  It was a long time ago, so not sure if they've reformulated it or not but MAC's longwear lipstick is the only one that I have been able to use.  

How cool would it be if we all actually were able to get together?!


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 2, 2008)

Here's my Starflash look:http://specktra.net/f166/starlight-s...7/#post1234374

I don't like longwear lipstick.  I just prefer the feel of regular lipstick and I have so darn many, I certainly don't need stuff that lasts all day.  I need to use all mine up!!

I think it would be awesome if we could all somehow get together!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 2, 2008)

Great look Karin!  I might have to give dreammaker another look.  Those colors together really pop but are not overdone at all!


----------



## KikiB (Aug 2, 2008)

Karin, I definitely agree with you about the lipstick. I have so many lipsticks to use, so little time in which to use them. 

So I have a new lemming-I went to get my brows done today and at the checkout stations there were these new Essie sets that had a turquoise, a nice corally-red, a bright pink, and a yellow. I so want it but the budget does not allow for it-and ULTA might have it cheaper.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_i know elegant-one, i'm seriously impressed with her skills!! 

i'm wondering though if lustretwins would be good for me--i like my coffee so always find putting something on in the morning is a waste--so maybe this would be good for lasting!! argh but I don't think I need to.......eeeek.

Maybe just a muted pinky/brownish one suitable for everyday with wearing whatever.....lol off to look at swatches (and prices since I have NO clue what they cost here in Canada!)_

 
I drink so much coffee lol. Most of the time, when I work at the salon, I go in at 9AM and I want coffee, but I will forget toput on my lips afterwards, its so annoying. I want to give these a shot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_ 
i'm so in the mood for some ground beef-taco spice-cream cheese-sour cream dip with tortilla chips. yum!!!_

 
oh geez....that sounds like mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, heaven. I LOVE mexican food, i could eat it everyday
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_i agree katie, i'm such an eyeshadow lova! lol
i know i'm thinking i should give the covergirl one a shot, see if its even an idea that i like. but i think itll rock, just b/c drinking and having your lipstick come off just really stinks.... :S

man i so totally want a bimbo get together!! itd be fun to hang with you all in person!_

 
Ive had the CG ones in the past, and they lasted awhile but I hated how they like....had lines and weirdness in them...it was uneven color, it was blotchy. But I have the lip exfoliator now, so maybe thta would help. I'd love to put this on, then not have to worry about my lips getting all colorless or all goopy. However....I do like that this comes with a gloss, but I also dont see the point. Its like, have the color on ur lips so you DONT have to retouch, but heres a gloss to put on top, and when that fades off ur lips, you'll have to reapply. So you're basically reapplying anyways 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Whatevvvv. they need to make a gloss that doesnt come off LOL, that would be awesome, imagine how happy our men would be...they hate lip gloss on things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Here's my Starflash look:http://specktra.net/f166/starlight-s...7/#post1234374

I don't like longwear lipstick. I just prefer the feel of regular lipstick and I have so darn many, I certainly don't need stuff that lasts all day. I need to use all mine up!!

I think it would be awesome if we could all somehow get together!_

 
So pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd love a get together with u silly bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It'll happen someday *Star light, star bright, first starflash I see tonight* i'll be wishin for a bimbo get together


----------



## clslvr6spd (Aug 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Great look Karin!  I might have to give dreammaker another look.  Those colors together really pop but are not overdone at all!_

 
Katie, you have to give it at try! I really like it.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 2, 2008)

I so want to get Dreammaker and Grand Entrance right now but I just don't have the funds
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




See being the only single girl here, and I don't even see guys very often, I can get away with just wearing some VS glosses or glosses from my store with them, since they are flavoured. But the rest of the time, I definitely will rock my lipsticks and so forth. I had a bad experience with a gold Covergirl Outlast when I was in the 7th or 8th grade.

The only saving grace is that the weather will be nice next week, and my brows are perfectly groomed...albeit with one zit ALREADY starting to come up. Only 4 and a half hours after waxing, nonetheless. I will definitely be lightening them because they are just too dark for my face-darker even than my hair. They are almost black.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 2, 2008)

Katie do you go to Gene Juarez in Northgate to get your brows done?  I get mine done at the Northgate salon by a girl named Paula and I love her.  But I don't know if it is the oil that they put on after waxing but it totally breaks me out too!

I just did another order online for dreammaker, top hat, and sunset B.  I seriously did not need to buy more but I caved!  I am so bad!!!


----------



## KikiB (Aug 2, 2008)

Paula did mine once and NEVER AGAIN. After she did them I had the worst breakout of my life. I go to Joey though, and yes it is at Northgate-the most convenient place for me since it's close to my store. 

As for the breakouts I do have combination skin and as long as I don't use a scrub or anything exfoliating for a day or two afterwards, I am good. I know some salons will freeze a glass ball and have that as pain relief...but I dunno. They itch like a mofo though-I had to go straight into work after getting the ol' brows done and it wasn't the most fun thing but it was a short shift that went by insanely fast.


----------



## stv578 (Aug 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_ 
I just did another order online for dreammaker, top hat, and sunset B. I seriously did not need to buy more but I caved! I am so bad!!!_

 
They're all so pretty, I'm pretty sure you won't regret it!

I was totally not planning on getting Top Hat, but after feeling the texture of these at the store, I caved and picked that one up as well.  And now that I've seen some FOTD's on here with Top Hat, I am sooo glad I did get it!  I think it's going to be the dark purple shade that I've always wanted (I hope!).  There's been quite a few that have come out that look pretty in the pan but once on, they just look like a muddy mess.   

Now if I could only actually play with these, but DH seems to have come down with the flu and is in bed today, so I've been running around after the little one's since they got up!  They're sitting down right now watching Backyardigans but if I go up to shower or anything, they'll follow me up and bug DH, sooo... we're stuck downstairs today!  So instead I thought i'd take a quick break and come on here!


----------



## panther27 (Aug 2, 2008)

Hey girls I posted my thoughts on Cult of Cherry in the color collection  thread.It is soooo hot.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You will love this collection.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 2, 2008)

^^Thanks, I just checked it out!  I totally wish Smudged Violet and that Green color were in separate pots...MAC, why can't we build our own quads from these collections?!

I think I broke one of my toes *ouuuuch*!!  I stubbed it something awful and now I noticed I have one of those "line" bruises like I did the last time I broke a toe.  This one isn't as bad as the last, though.  It is very sore, so I have to be careful (I already stepped wrong and heard it "crack") and it's also a bit swollen.  But I can still wear heels, so that's a plus!


----------



## stv578 (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh no Karin, hope it's not broken. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope this is not another week of ailing bimbos!  I've had this nagging ear ache for the past few weeks but a few days ago it got worse and i can actually hear this weird muffled sound in there!  I went to the walk-in this morning and the Dr. said it was just fluid behind the ear drum, but ouch!


----------



## stv578 (Aug 2, 2008)

So I'm staring at the CoC swatches, and for some reason and even though I really do not do dark lip colours, Bing is looking so nice!  I wonder if I dab it on like a stain and then apply a lighter gloss over it if it'll work?  Any thoughts?

Otherwise, I'm still holding DH to the Spiced Chocolate quad as promised, and maybe the pink l/s (lightly ripe?) and the Cherry Blossom l/g if I've got the name right.  I have a little more depotting to do still to fill another 15 pan palette, so I'll have at least a couple more B2M's.  

I'm afraid to report that after CoC, I will be taking a long break from MAC stuff.  I hope I'm strong enough to come on here and chat with my bimbos though!  Maybe I can just live (haul?!) vicariously through everyone here!


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 2, 2008)

yes nora i totally agree. I need to take a break from frivulously buying mac, ugh the guy who took down our tree is finally fixing the part of the roof he wrecked but there needs to be some work on the roof (new shingles, replace some bad wood, flashing) so now i need to save up for that for next year! I really don't want to have to try and renegotiate the mortgage as I actually have equity in it as it was part of an inheritence. *le sigh*

I saw someone thought Take Wing was similar to a quad in CoC so thats nice, as I have that and have only used it a couple of times.

We should go on some kind of a kick, like for me, come september, I do not want to buy any new item (eyeshadow, lipstick, etc) other than the necessities when they are depleted (foundation, powder, mascara). Then we'll see if I can work on making a dent in what I have!!

Happy to report that dainty actually is starting to flatten!! lol actually seeming to be making some work on this blush!!!


----------



## stv578 (Aug 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_ 
We should go on some kind of a kick, like for me, come september, I do not want to buy any new item (eyeshadow, lipstick, etc) other than the necessities when they are depleted (foundation, powder, mascara). Then we'll see if I can work on making a dent in what I have!!_

 
Alright, then we'll declare September as our MAC break month (i refuse to use the term no-buy anymore!), for anyone who's interested!  We'll start with the one month and see how it goes!  

And Hannah, i hear you on the house expenses.  We recently decided to upgrade some stuff around here and deferred the payments, so at some point we'll have to address all that, lol!  And ofcourse, I'm still trying to convince DH to consider moving next year, but chances are he won't budge.  He has got to be the most stubborn and budget conscious man I know (erm, perhaps that's a good thing in my case!).


----------



## KikiB (Aug 2, 2008)

September will have to be a break for me, or at least a semi-break, as the MAC gods put Manish Arora and Sheer Minerals back-to-back. Thankfully Ungaro is not my cup of tea, and Gold Fever only has me getting a couple of things. The nice thing is that since I have a lot less than most of you I can guarantee that most all my stuff gets a good amount of use. I have a feeling I will hit pan on two more eyeshadows by the end of September.


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 2, 2008)

what are you planning to get from Gold Fever? Since I saw it was a lot of repromoting and pro stuff I know I can safely pass!

Yay september mac break month! then october starts the holiday escapade (i remember the mes duos came out later in october so i'm sure ill cave with whatever comes our way!) but to be able to go a month....would give me hope!! 

LOL nora yea its prob good to have a budget conscious man! I just want a handyman, lol the contractor today joked about putting an ad in the paper for one.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm just getting Gold glitter and then Silver Fog pigment-everything else isn't of terrible importance to me. It's harder for me come Holiday time because I work retail, and early October is when we put the stuff out for the most part. This holiday is supposed to be insane, but at least at my store I can pass on robes and such, because I have two of last year's robes. And I can't tell myself that I'll wait for things like the socks to go to 90% off or to get MOS'ed because we had no 90% off merch left after three days of that special at the most recent sale.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 2, 2008)

Bimbos, you have been warned. There is a pic of Miss Dynamite Dazzleglass in the Holiday 2008 thread. The description is pure gold with gold pearl.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 2, 2008)

Ya, I saw it.  It's selling for $20 + shipping on eBay.


----------



## kobri (Aug 2, 2008)

Nora is that your yard, if so I am totally jealous. It's raining here today so I am going to spend the evening playing with my starflash. I tried smoke and diamonds over nice vice pp today and I loved it.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 2, 2008)

I almost bought it, because figure I could use it up and then get another one when the holiday stuff comes out, but I can wait.


----------



## Zantedge (Aug 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_Nora is that your yard, if so I am totally jealous. It's raining here today so I am going to spend the evening playing with my starflash. I tried smoke and diamonds over nice vice pp today and I loved it._

 
It was raining like crazy yesterday here, thundering too. But it's sunny today...

And in the pic, I think Miss Dynamite looks very orange, which isn't appealing to me.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 2, 2008)

Miss Dynamite will totally be mine when the holiday rolls around!  I can totally wait until then to get it though.  I think that my entire Christmas list will be of dazzleglasses and MAC holiday stuff!  

I should really take September off from buying MAC but I am kinda interested in Suite Array (especially Shallow v deep) but if you all will hold to not buying I might have to join.  I really need to save my birthday Money for all of the October stuff.  Doesn't the first Holiday collection come out at the end of October.  Geez...with that, and Manish, and the mineralize line it would do me some good to save!

Hannah I really like Dainty as well.  I kept putting off using because it looked like it would go orange on me but it has turned out to be one of my favorites.  I got Love Thing from a lovely Specktraette (Jenntoz) and I wore it very lightly today and I like it.  A little goes a LONG way with Love Thing!

Karin sorry to hear about your toe!  I hope that it is not broken!


----------



## KikiB (Aug 2, 2008)

If I happen to get a ton of hours, I might get a couple of the Suite Array Pearlglides, but there is too much in October. I have a feeling the MAC stuff will come out right before Halloween, on either the 23rd or the 30th. We put out the first part of our Christmas stuff for the 13th...and we're going to start getting it instore by the end of this month. Although I do love the first few shipments in October/last few in September, because there are HUGE boxes filled with accessories. 

I still haven't gotten any of the mineralized blushes, because I can wait and see which ones will be perm, and then get the lightest shade of them. 

It's funny because around this time of year is when I really start doing the glittery things...time to break out the UD glitter liners again. I stocked up-and realize I haven't used any in at least 4 months.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 2, 2008)

For September, all I have on the "Buy!" list are wolf and bankroll pearlglide liners and the paint pot from Ungaro. There are a few more Ungaro things I'd like to have (crushed bougainvillea ccb! for example), but I'm probably just going to stick to the paint pot. So... though I'm not intending complete abstinence, I'm planning to stay minimal.


----------



## kobri (Aug 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_For September, all I have on the "Buy!" list are wolf and bankroll pearlglide liners and the paint pot from Ungaro. There are a few more Ungaro things I'd like to have (crushed bougainvillea ccb! for example), but I'm probably just going to stick to the paint pot. So... though I'm not intending complete abstinence, I'm planning to stay minimal._

 
Ugh! I was all ready to agree to the no buying and you had to remind me of the paint pot (which sounds right up my alley)


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh man I forgot about Ungaro!!  I actually do want a few things from that collection like the lip colors, CCBs, and the paint pot.  Well I guess from here on until December I am going to be broke!


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 2, 2008)

Aww, look what I've gone and done here. Ruining plans to abstain from new MAC in September...


----------



## stv578 (Aug 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_Nora is that your yard, if so I am totally jealous. It's raining here today so I am going to spend the evening playing with my starflash. I tried smoke and diamonds over nice vice pp today and I loved it._

 
That picture was taken on our front yard, but it looks nicer in the pic than it actually is!  Our house is on a rather small lot, but that makes it easy to fill up with lots of plants and flowers!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_ 
I think I broke one of my toes *ouuuuch*!! I stubbed it something awful and now I noticed I have one of those "line" bruises like I did the last time I broke a toe. This one isn't as bad as the last, though. It is very sore, so I have to be careful (I already stepped wrong and heard it "crack") and it's also a bit swollen. But I can still wear heels, so that's a plus!_

 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Oh no Karin, hope it's not broken. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope this is not another week of ailing bimbos! I've had this nagging ear ache for the past few weeks but a few days ago it got worse and i can actually hear this weird muffled sound in there! I went to the walk-in this morning and the Dr. said it was just fluid behind the ear drum, but ouch!_

 
Oh geez....all the bimbos get hurt at the same time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope you guys feel better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Got my period last night, and its just awful. I am getting on Birth control ASAP and I think I may get one that i can take continuously so i dont get my period. I'm DONE....I just dont want to get it nemore. it ruins everything.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_ 
We should go on some kind of a kick, like for me, come september, I do not want to buy any new item (eyeshadow, lipstick, etc) other than the necessities when they are depleted (foundation, powder, mascara). Then we'll see if I can work on making a dent in what I have!!_

 
Itd be a lot easier to do this if everything wasnt LE. The only thing I wanted in September was the pearl glide liners but I have to see if they'll smudge on me or not. I try not to spend over 100 on a collection...but I usually cant skip an entire collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just cant.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Bimbos, you have been warned. There is a pic of Miss Dynamite Dazzleglass in the Holiday 2008 thread. The description is pure gold with gold pearl._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zantedge* 

 
_ 
And in the pic, I think Miss Dynamite looks very orange, which isn't appealing to me._

 
I thought it looked orange too. I was upset 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But it may be the flash or something. Anyways, so many of us wanted a gold one. I cant wait 4 this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So I had an awful day at work today, but I went to South Street in Philly with my friend. We had so much fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I bought this small poster of Marilyn Monroe putting on makeup....I HAD to have it lol


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 3, 2008)

OMG! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The bimbo thread has offically turned into a sticky at the top of the chatter page!  When did that happen!?!  The bimbos are here to stay!!


----------



## KikiB (Aug 3, 2008)

Cause we kick ass, that's why.

So I did the coolest eye look today-Solar White from lash to brow, then Mutiny pigment on the outer third and going out a little, Golden Lemon in the middle, and Fuschia pigment on the inner third. I also did liner with the same ones...and it had at least 10 people telling me to become a pro makeup artist. Heh...if only they knew how badly I sucked.

And Bimbos, avoid the 5/$5.95 special at Arby's. I got a small shake, two orders of curly fries, onion petals, and then mozzarella sticks. I ate so much fried food that I am officially turned off of it for life. Except Red Robin. But yeah...if you are looking to go on a diet eat that. You will avoid fast food like the plague.


----------



## Zantedge (Aug 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_OMG! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The bimbo thread has offically turned into a sticky at the top of the chatter page!  When did that happen!?!  The bimbos are here to stay!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 I was gonna make a post about it, then I thought, No it's probably been like that for days and I'm lame for not noticing! lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yayy bimbos! We are conquering!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Cause we kick ass, that's why.

So I did the coolest eye look today-Solar White from lash to brow, then Mutiny pigment on the outer third and going out a little, Golden Lemon in the middle, and Fuschia pigment on the inner third. I also did liner with the same ones...and it had at least 10 people telling me to become a pro makeup artist. Heh...if only they knew how badly I sucked.

And Bimbos, avoid the 5/$5.95 special at Arby's. I got a small shake, two orders of curly fries, onion petals, and then mozzarella sticks. I ate so much fried food that I am officially turned off of it for life. Except Red Robin. But yeah...if you are looking to go on a diet eat that. You will avoid fast food like the plague._

 
We do kick ass!!  That sounds like a really pretty combo.  I love solar white and really hope that this shows up at the CCO one day so I can get a back up.  So Katie do you think that we are going to get a good shippment at the CCO soon.  I was just reading about some of the other CCO's getting dazzleglasses and it makes me sad that ours has turned rather crappy over the last few months.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zantedge* 

 
_I was gonna make a post about it, then I thought, No it's probably been like that for days and I'm lame for not noticing! lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yayy bimbos! We are conquering!_

 
Woo-hoo for us!!


----------



## Zantedge (Aug 3, 2008)

What I don't like though, is with stickies, the title stays bold even after you've read all the posts. So I'm going to have trouble remembering if I've read the newest posts or not because the thread still looks new. Does that make any sense at all? Oh well, I guess that's the sacrifice of conquering the universe...


----------



## KikiB (Aug 3, 2008)

I am hoping that we get a good one two weeks from now because then I'll at least have a decent check. Solar White will probably end up at the CCO eventually. I will have to get tons because while I love Crystal Avalanche, I find myself using Solar White a lot more now. I hope though that it means there will be a huge shipment with Neo Sci-Fi, Fafi, Originals, Dazzleglass, and maybe Cool Heat and MSF's. I need another Flash-n-Dash badly.

I also find that I've been getting a lot of use out of Sci-Fi-Delity lately by wearing it under Chanel's Spark glossimer. Figure I rarely touched the Glossimer, and it's a shame since it's well, pricey, and I rarely touched the lipstick, so put the two together and it looks really nice.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 3, 2008)

^^I totally know what you mean Zantedge!  I guess it is the small price to pay for being a featured thread!


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 3, 2008)

well what i look for in a thread to see if i've read the newest stuff or not is the little  

 as I click that button to skip to the newest posts I've never read. I love it! (thats what I do for swatches too! actually any new post!)

So I'm here to say hi, hope all is well with the rest of the bimbos this weekend. Do you Americans have this as a long weekend?  Or is it just us Canucks? Well I've almost read all I need to for Assignment 2 so I want to crank that out today, then read the rest of the night and tomorrow to right the final Assignment! 

Are any of my fellow bimbos fans of Big Brother?? I definitely  watch it, but for me its one of those shows that I'm entertained for the hour, but then if someone asks me what happens, I either don't remember or it takes me a bit to recall. Hard to explain--I like to watch it but its one of the reality shows that I don't remember... >< LOL that totally makes me sound loony!


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 3, 2008)

Well, I have a long weekend...only because I haven't started working yet, lol!  I go in on Wednesday afternoon to discuss all the dirty details (salary, vacay time, malpractice insurance *eep* hope I never need to use it!!).  It's already been an eventful weekend for me.  I had two friends' birthday celebrations last night (at opposite ends of the city, of course) and today we're headed down to spend some time at a lake (with some of the same friends from last night) and soak away the 100-degree heat.

Yay for the Sticky Thread!!

Good luck with your paper, Hannah - you can knock it out, no problem!!


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 3, 2008)

woohoo thats awesome, karin well deserved break after your hard core studying! so you probably still have another week off or are you starting work right on thursday? 

I'm psyched for Circa Plum and Inner Hue (hope it makes it here in one piece and not a puddle lol) and will let you know when it gets here. Still nada but thats understandable considering its coming from the US.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 3, 2008)

I don't exactly know when I'll start.  I know many don't start until after Labor Day (in early Sept.), so it's possible that I won't start until after then (which would be nice).  I'm also running into the problem that I've got a couple of trips that were planned before I had a job.  We're going on a weekend lake trip (further away than what we're doing today) in a couple of weeks, but that's a least just a Friday - Sunday.  Buuuut, DH got a work trip to Boston right after Labor Day (Wednesday - Sunday) and I'm going with.  It's just that I don't know how to bring those up, other than to apologize and say they've been planned for awhile?!

Anywho...I hope your stuff arrives soon.  I know that shipping internationally is notoriously slow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You will looooove Circa Plum.  It's such a great neutral purple!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_ 
I'm psyched for Circa Plum and Inner Hue *(hope it makes it here in one piece and not a puddle lol)* and will let you know when it gets here. Still nada but thats understandable considering its coming from the US._

 
Ugh right! I have a lot of lipsticks on the way to me and I am always so worried they will be a melted mess when they get here....

BTW, yesterday i put on my Missy slimshine, and it literally like melted and broke off onto my lips. Not all of it, but a lot of it. It was in my purse, but I had been inside all day so it must have just gotten a little warm. I've noticed with my Missy slimshine that its VERY soft and glossy, and for some reason makes my lips look huge


----------



## KikiB (Aug 3, 2008)

I never seem to have problems with melty lipsticks but it doesn't really get terribly hot, and I actually prefer working with my lip palettes when they are a bit warm because it makes it SO much easier for me to get the damn colour onto my brush.

I don't actually watch Big Brother for the most part anymore because I always am working when it's on, however I do read the recaps. I am more into the UK version. Go Kat!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Aug 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_Are any of my fellow bimbos fans of Big Brother?? I definitely  watch it, but for me its one of those shows that I'm entertained for the hour, but then if someone asks me what happens, I either don't remember or it takes me a bit to recall. Hard to explain--I like to watch it but its one of the reality shows that I don't remember... >< LOL that totally makes me sound loony!_

 
I do! I watch it after dark every night as well (I have no life!) when I clean and do stuff around the house. It's nice to have Direct TV so everything is on 3 hours earlier than it would be with cable. But I really want Jessie gone! I hate how he is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo in love with himself!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Ugh right! I have a lot of lipsticks on the way to me and I am always so worried they will be a melted mess when they get here....

BTW, yesterday i put on my Missy slimshine, and it literally like melted and broke off onto my lips. Not all of it, but a lot of it. It was in my purse, but I had been inside all day so it must have just gotten a little warm. I've noticed with my Missy slimshine that its VERY soft and glossy, and for some reason makes my lips look huge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Put them in the Fridge right away


----------



## jenntoz (Aug 3, 2008)

Big brother bimbo here!  I don't get the live feeds but I am addicted to it


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 3, 2008)

yea i don't do the live feeds either (i'm cheap!) but wish I got that bb after dark, but no luck for me with my canadian cable. but yea alison i freaking agree jessie has GOT to go....they were stupid to keep him over angie, they will live to regret that. I mean jessie is much more of a threat in competitions in my opinion.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 3, 2008)

I was depressed when I got up yesterday because it was my son's birthday & I wasn't going to be able to be with him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He & his wife were hosting a big dinner party at there place far away from me. So, the ever kind & gracious Mr. Elegant took me back to Nordies again *snickers*.

I thought Lotusland & Sunset B were very pretty in person! I would've bought Sunset B, but my fave. pink is Budding Beauty & Barbies Playful. I wanted to buy the 109 brush, but after everybody looked everywhere for it...duh, they tell me its a store only brush...then today when I went back to tdoll's thread about it, erine mentions that.

After hours of shopping, I only bought 1 BB eyeshadow in Gunsmoke - GORGEOUS smokey blue grey!!! I put it on over the silver side of Polar Opposites - one of my new faves. And, I bought a pair of jeans. I hate jeans! I mean I wear them, but they are just not comfy. It does help if they have a bit of spandex in them for some stretch.

My big thrill was shopping at Crate & Barrel - I love love love that place. Hubby bought me some beautiful table linens, candles & some trivial things.

And, is mine the only Sephora that is _always _out of everything? Every random trip we take that I get to go there, they are always out of everything - drives me crazy.

purrtykitty - is your toe broke? ughhh - poop!


----------



## jenntoz (Aug 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_yea i don't do the live feeds either (i'm cheap!) but wish I got that bb after dark, but no luck for me with my canadian cable. but yea alison i freaking agree jessie has GOT to go....they were stupid to keep him over angie, they will live to regret that. I mean jessie is much more of a threat in competitions in my opinion._

 
Agreed, Jessie needs to go home cause he can win comps. They never should have kept him over Angie.  Everyone this season is playing so stupid. I can't wait until that alliance of 8 has to start voting each other off, it will be great then!
Thats too bad you can't watch After Dark, I fall asleep watching it every night, but sometimes it keeps me up when I need to sleep, lol


----------



## jenntoz (Aug 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_I do! I watch it after dark every night as well (I have no life!) when I clean and do stuff around the house. It's nice to have Direct TV so everything is on 3 hours earlier than it would be with cable. But I really want Jessie gone! I hate how he is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo in love with himself!




_

 
Have you seen Jessie's nudie pics? LOL all from the side(not the front!)  Supposedly he is gay but not ready to come out to his family yet & he is pretending to be straight on the show.  But its all rumors, but who knows?  But Michelle is coming on pretty strong to him sometimes I think, so maybe he is able to resist cause she's a she?


----------



## stv578 (Aug 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_I was depressed when I got up yesterday because it was my son's birthday & I wasn't going to be able to be with him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He & his wife were hosting a big dinner party at there place far away from me. So, the ever kind & gracious Mr. Elegant took me back to Nordies again *snickers*.

After hours of shopping, I only bought 1 BB eyeshadow in Gunsmoke - GORGEOUS smokey blue grey!!! I put it on over the silver side of Polar Opposites - one of my new faves. And, I bought a pair of jeans. I hate jeans! I mean I wear them, but they are just not comfy. It does help if they have a bit of spandex in them for some stretch.

My big thrill was shopping at Crate & Barrel - I love love love that place. Hubby bought me some beautiful table linens, candles & some trivial things._

 
Awww, sorry you can't be with your son for his bday.  But at least Mr. Elegant sure knows how to cheer you up, even if it's only a little. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I looove jeans, and pretty much live in them.  I have solid dark pairs that I can wear to work most days, and my super comfy worn in pairs for the rest of the time!  I'm so glad i have a job where I can do that!    

We'll be getting a Crate & Barrel nearby this fall.  I'll will definitely have to check it out.


----------



## stv578 (Aug 3, 2008)

Oh, and by the way ladies!  I think Glamour Check will be one of my new favourite eye shadows!  I wore it today with Bold & Brazen and they blended effortlessly.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Oh, and by the way ladies!  I think Glamour Check will be one of my new favourite eye shadows!  I wore it today with Bold & Brazen and they blended effortlessly._

 





 yes yes yes!

I'm excited that you're getting a C&B. It's such a relaxing fun place to shop. And, I think their prices are pretty good for the quality & unique items. Ours is one of the bigger ones that has a huge furniture & accessories 2nd floor. I could mill around there for hours. Oh & the Mr. actually likes it there too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Wow, thats great that you get to wear jeans to work. Hows the back to work going for you? I'm sure thats a little adjustment for you & the kids.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 3, 2008)

Oh, I forgot...they had the new French line of the OPI nail polishes out. They were purrty. I did get Parlez Vous OPI color which is the darker dusty lavender. It'll look great with the CoC Smudged Violet


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_OMG! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The bimbo thread has offically turned into a sticky at the top of the chatter page!  When did that happen!?!  The bimbos are here to stay!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
EEEEEEEEEE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Bimbos rock! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_ Got my period last night, and its just awful. I am getting on Birth control ASAP and I think I may get one that i can take continuously so i dont get my period. I'm DONE....I just dont want to get it nemore. it ruins everything.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















_

 
Ewww. It's not cool to never have your period. I mean, think about it, the period is there to get rid of all this waste from your body, you know? And if you don't have it, that waste doesn't get to exit. From personal experience, I can say that can build up to be pretty miserable. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I don't exactly know when I'll start.  I know many don't start until after Labor Day (in early Sept.), so it's possible that I won't start until after then (which would be nice).  I'm also running into the problem that I've got a couple of trips that were planned before I had a job.  We're going on a weekend lake trip (further away than what we're doing today) in a couple of weeks, but that's a least just a Friday - Sunday.  Buuuut, DH got a work trip to Boston right after Labor Day (Wednesday - Sunday) and I'm going with.  It's just that I don't know how to bring those up, other than to apologize and say they've been planned for awhile?!

Anywho...I hope your stuff arrives soon.  I know that shipping internationally is notoriously slow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You will looooove Circa Plum.  It's such a great neutral purple!_

 
I'd definitely mention the trips ASAP and say they've been planned for a long time. Hopefully that will be fine.

All shipping involving Canada takes forever, unless it's the super pricey mega express stuff. 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_I was depressed when I got up yesterday because it was my son's birthday & I wasn't going to be able to be with him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He & his wife were hosting a big dinner party at there place far away from me. So, the ever kind & gracious Mr. Elegant took me back to Nordies again *snickers*.

I thought Lotusland & Sunset B were very pretty in person! I would've bought Sunset B, but my fave. pink is Budding Beauty & Barbies Playful. I wanted to buy the 109 brush, but after everybody looked everywhere for it...duh, they tell me its a store only brush...then today when I went back to tdoll's thread about it, erine mentions that.

After hours of shopping, I only bought 1 BB eyeshadow in Gunsmoke - GORGEOUS smokey blue grey!!! I put it on over the silver side of Polar Opposites - one of my new faves. And, I bought a pair of jeans. I hate jeans! I mean I wear them, but they are just not comfy. It does help if they have a bit of spandex in them for some stretch.

My big thrill was shopping at Crate & Barrel - I love love love that place. Hubby bought me some beautiful table linens, candles & some trivial things.

And, is mine the only Sephora that is always out of everything? Every random trip we take that I get to go there, they are always out of everything - drives me crazy.

purrtykitty - is your toe broke? ughhh - poop!_

 
I'd like to have a Sephora! I want a Crate & Barrel! I want a mall where I like more than the MAC! I'm glad Mr Spy took you out, Mrs Spy. Sorry you couldn't be with your son. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't even own a pair of jeans that fits me... I got rid of most of mine because I never wore them and didn't like them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Oh, I forgot...they had the new French line of the OPI nail polishes out. They were purrty. I did get Parlez Vous OPI color which is the darker dusty lavender. It'll look great with the CoC Smudged Violet_

 
Cuuuuuuuult of Cheeeeerrrrrrrrrryyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Aug 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_Have you seen Jessie's nudie pics? LOL all from the side(not the front!)  Supposedly he is gay but not ready to come out to his family yet & he is pretending to be straight on the show.  But its all rumors, but who knows?  But Michelle is coming on pretty strong to him sometimes I think, so maybe he is able to resist cause she's a she?_

 






I bet its small! I will go look...::snicker::

I bet he is. Michelle will be crushed!!! Speaking of Michelle, I really wish Michelle would stop fallowing him around like a lost puppy!! Either jump on the dick or go home! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





(BTW: I get to torture the hubby tonight with Sunset Tan! I watch JUST to spite him! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_I was depressed when I got up yesterday because it was my son's birthday & I wasn't going to be able to be with him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He & his wife were hosting a big dinner party at there place far away from me. So, the ever kind & gracious Mr. Elegant took me back to Nordies again *snickers*._

 
I am sorry that you couldn't be there for your sons birthday Elegant-One.  I love that you called your husband Mr Elegant! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  He sounds like a nice husband to take you shopping at Nordstrom to get your mind off things!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Oh, and by the way ladies!  I think Glamour Check will be one of my new favourite eye shadows!  I wore it today with Bold & Brazen and they blended effortlessly._

 
Please don't tell me that I need Glamour Check now!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_(BTW: I get to torture the hubby tonight with Sunset Tan! I watch JUST to spite him! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 
I am so excited that show is back and commercial free!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That show is so mindless but I love it!


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 3, 2008)

alison and jenntoz you crack me up! LOL I think that'd jessie just would be small..*ahem* down there, just because of the way he's so into himself and has bulked up his body...to perhaps compensate for something lacking?

and samantha, you crack me the heck up!! mrs. spy, mr. spy! LOVE IT! (hopefully elegant-one is alright with these nicknames too?!)

*hugs* to Mrs. Spy/elegant one on this day.


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 3, 2008)

Katie, I know its not the exact same, but in my mind I'm equating Beautyburst /A little folie type colours to Glamour Check. Finish/texture whatnot may be a bit diff, but I barely wear those deep brown poopy kinda *edit bricky type* red browns so its not even on my radar.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_Katie, I know its not the exact same, but in my mind I'm equating Beautyburst /A little folie type colours to Glamour Check. Finish/texture whatnot may be a bit diff, but I barely wear those deep brown poopy kinda red browns so its not even on my radar._

 
You make it sound so sexy, Hannah - "poopy" red brown. Mmmm.


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 3, 2008)

lol i know. but tbh thats what it kinda reminded me of. 

okay i'll amend it now to say brick toned. can you tell i'm not a fan? lol


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 3, 2008)

Helloooo, I back from the lake - just a little burnt, but not so bad considering we were in the water pretty much the whole time since it's so HOT!

Thanks Samantha, I'll definitely mention the vacations up front.

I'm pretty sure my toe is broken...or at least cracked.  It _still_ hurts really bad!

I'm sorry to hear that you can't be with your son, elegant-one, but it sounds like you got some great stuff!  I can't wait to check out those OPI French polishes!


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 3, 2008)

I"m going to hop on the bimbo-glitter train!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Aug 3, 2008)

Katie, you do need Glamour Check!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clwkerric* 

 
_





I"m going to hop on the bimbo-glitter train!





_

 
Welcome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Katie, you do need Glamour Check! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You are such an enabler but I love you anyways!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I guess by the time the week is out I will have all of these shadows.  I was trying to be good and only get a few but who am I kidding!!?!  I am a total eye shadow girl and I hate to pass any MAC eye shadow up!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Aug 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_You are such an enabler but I love you anyways!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I guess by the time the week is out I will have all of these shadows.  I was trying to be good and only get a few but who am I kidding!!?!  I am a total eye shadow girl and I hate to pass any MAC eye shadow up!_

 
Love you too!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I actually picked up Glamour Check for a girl at school, she LOVES it! She said she was going to suprise me with Talent Pool or Bold & Brazen on Tuesday.
I am a complete eyeshadow whore too as you well know! I am probably going to exchange Female RMH on Tuesday after school for a Starflash e/s, I just have to be patient to see what she gets me!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I'd like to have a Sephora! I want a Crate & Barrel! I want a mall where I like more than the MAC! I'm glad Mr Spy took you out, Mrs Spy. Sorry you couldn't be with your son. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't even own a pair of jeans that fits me... I got rid of most of mine because I never wore them and didn't like them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cuuuuuuuult of Cheeeeerrrrrrrrrryyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Mr. & Mrs. Spy...haha, omg - I LOVE it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










yeah, some jeans just feel like cardboard. I do have a few worn pairs that i like, but they are not my favorite apparel to wear.

Hey, I actually thought of you & purrtykitty when I was checking out the new OPI. They were seriously vampy dark colors! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_

(BTW: I get to torture the hubby tonight with Sunset Tan! I watch JUST to spite him! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 
We watch that too...hilllllarious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I am sorry that you couldn't be there for your sons birthday Elegant-One.  I love that you called your husband Mr Elegant! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  He sounds like a nice husband to take you shopping at Nordstrom to get your mind off things!_

 
Aw, thanks dear! Yeah, he was a great catch & he's extremely patient. I can't figure out why it never bothers him to shop with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My son called me a few times just to let me know what they were doing for the party - & so I could hear their dog bark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - I love to hear her bark.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_and samantha, you crack me the heck up!! mrs. spy, mr. spy! LOVE IT! (hopefully elegant-one is alright with these nicknames too?!)

*hugs* to Mrs. Spy/elegant one on this day._

 
You're so sweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Those are very funny & endearing titles. I just told Mr. Spy/Elegant of his new title...he had a big grin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on his face.

Poopy...hahaha...i love your reason for editing. I don't know why, but I love the word poopy. ahhhh, remembering Poopy Pink lipstick


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 3, 2008)

Welcome clwkerric!!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 3, 2008)

We got _the_ _best_ dip today - Marzetti's Guacamole veggie dip...yummy. I even put it on my grilled cheeseburger today. I don't want to get addicted to it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mr. Spy just turned it to The Girls Next Door...cause its so mindless hilarious...especially when they laugh.


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 3, 2008)

coachkitten said:


> Welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_I was depressed when I got up yesterday because it was my son's birthday & I wasn't going to be able to be with him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He & his wife were hosting a big dinner party at there place far away from me. So, the ever kind & gracious Mr. Elegant took me back to Nordies again *snickers*.

I thought Lotusland & Sunset B were very pretty in person! I would've bought Sunset B, but my fave. pink is Budding Beauty & Barbies Playful. I wanted to buy the 109 brush, but after everybody looked everywhere for it...duh, they tell me its a store only brush...then today when I went back to tdoll's thread about it, erine mentions that.

 And, I bought a pair of jeans. I hate jeans! I mean I wear them, but they are just not comfy. It does help if they have a bit of spandex in them for some stretch._

 
I'm sorry you couldn't see your son 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But what a fabulous husband you have! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want the 109 brush really bad as well. I'll get it when i can afford it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jeans...I love them. I have a couple pairs that I like a lot. I love wearing them with a shirt that shows a bit of my stomach...because I'm tan from summer and I now have my belly pierced, I like the way it looks. I dont mean to sound conceited, but I just like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_ 


Ewww. It's not cool to never have your period. I mean, think about it, the period is there to get rid of all this waste from your body, you know? And if you don't have it, that waste doesn't get to exit. From personal experience, I can say that can build up to be pretty miserable._

 
Then why do they make pills so that u only get ur period a few times or not at all? Do you actually feel a build up? I'm sorry but I can't deal with my period anymore...if anything at least a pill that will make my periods more manageable and clear up acne.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_ 


Aw, thanks dear! Yeah, he was a great catch & he's extremely patient. *I can't figure out why it never bothers him to shop with me*





 My son called me a few times just to let me know what they were doing for the party - & so I could hear their dog bark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - I love to hear her bark.



You're so sweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Those are very funny & endearing titles. I just told Mr. Spy/Elegant of his new title...he had a big grin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on his face.

Poopy...hahaha...i love your reason for editing. I don't know why, but I love the word poopy. ahhhh, remembering Poopy Pink lipstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
because he loves you, thats why! Silly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I dont get the Mr and Mrs. Spy...is that an inside joke? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lol @ poopy pink lipstick. Did you ever get the Pink Air lustretwin, elegant?


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 3, 2008)

^^She said she was a spy!!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I'm sorry you couldn't see your son 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But what a fabulous husband you have! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want the 109 brush really bad as well. I'll get it when i can afford it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jeans...I love them. I have a couple pairs that I like a lot. I love wearing them with a shirt that shows a bit of my stomach...because I'm tan from summer and I now have my belly pierced, I like the way it looks. I dont mean to sound conceited, but I just like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Did you ever get the Pink Air lustretwin, elegant?_

 
Thanks hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yeah, I ordered the 109 when I got home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm curious to see if it's all that.

Hey, when i was younger, I _so_ would've had a belly pierce 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have some low rider jeans...sometimes my underwear...well let's say...my underwear is not so low rider & it sticks out at the top of my jeans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really need to watch that.

No, I didn't get the lusty twins yet...Monday the little black box arrives.


----------



## stv578 (Aug 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Wow, thats great that you get to wear jeans to work. Hows the back to work going for you? I'm sure thats a little adjustment for you & the kids._

 
It was actually harder than I thought on my son, who's older.  I guess he's more aware and will probably have some memory of this where as my DD won't.  When i came home after the first day, he asked me if I missed his kisses, my little sweetie.  It was hard going back, I wish I didn't have to go back till they were both in school full time, but c'est la vie.  I also found it really hard sitting at a desk after running around after toddlers all day for the last two years!  And I was bloody exhausted, I mean really really tired!  I'm not a morning person to begin with!  I was basically a zombie by day four, but I'll get back into it soon enough I'm sure!  Thanks for asking!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Please don't tell me that I need Glamour Check now!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You NEED it!  It went perfectly with Bold & Brazen and honestly so easy to apply compared to anything else that is remotely similar.  (Sorry!)


----------



## stv578 (Aug 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_ 
lol @ poopy pink lipstick. Did you ever get the Pink Air lustretwin, elegant?_

 
I picked up Pink Air, and it is really really nice.  If you can stand the long wear formula that is.  I wore it today!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Hey, when i was younger, I so would've had a belly pierce 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I had mine done when I was 22 but took it out just before my wedding at 24.  DH loved it, but i found it kind of a pain, though it looked really nice.  It eventually would've come out anyway because i don't think they're a good idea when one is preggies and that stomach is stretching out to beach ball proportions!  The spot where the piercing was is kinda stretched out now after the two kids!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_  When i came home after the first day, he asked me if I missed his kisses, my little sweetie.  It was hard going back,   I'm not a morning person to begin with!  I was basically a zombie by day four, but I'll get back into it soon enough I'm sure!  Thanks for asking!

You NEED it!  It went perfectly with Bold & Brazen and honestly so easy to apply compared to anything else that is remotely similar.  (Sorry!)_

 
Aw, thats just too cute for him to say. You'll remember it forever.

I am absolutely _not_ a morning person, never have been, never will be so I can understand the zombie mode 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I agree with Bold & brazen! I love it for a very elegant natural day look


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_We got the best dip today - Marzetti's Guacamole veggie dip...yummy. I even put it on my grilled cheeseburger today. I don't want to get addicted to it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mr. Spy just turned it to The Girls Next Door...cause its so mindless hilarious...especially when they laugh._

 
I love The Girls Next Door!  I can't wait for the new season to start.  Don't even get me started on how much I love everything that Marzetti's makes!  Mmmmm.......now I am hungry!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Thanks hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yeah, I ordered the 109 when I got home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm curious to see if it's all that._

 
It is all that and a bag of chips!  (So lame I know!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 After reading that thread I found my 109 stashed in the back of a drawer and decided to give it try.  It really works wonders for making foundation look airbrushed.  You will love it.


----------



## stv578 (Aug 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_I am absolutely not a morning person, never have been, never will be so I can understand the zombie mode 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL!  I will never be a morning person either, ever!  I don't really drink much coffee anymore and I'm not really supposed to, but last week I had a cup every day.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 3, 2008)

Ah, Hahahahaha....Mr. Spy is losing it over Sunset Tan tonight


----------



## stv578 (Aug 3, 2008)

All this talk of food has made me hungry.  I'm very tempted to go get some chips and try out the mango and lime salsa I picked up the other day!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I love The Girls Next Door!  I can't wait for the new season to start.  Don't even get me started on how much I love everything that Marzetti's makes!  Mmmmm.......now I am hungry!



It is all that and a bag of chips!  (So lame I know!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 After reading that thread I found my 109 stashed in the back of a drawer and decided to give it try.  It really works wonders for making foundation look airbrushed.  You will love it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm soooo bad...I actually _try_ to do their laugh. I'm not very good at it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hahaha...i'm glad you mentioned that about the 109. I was thinking after I ordered it..will I like it?...so now I'm excited to get it.

Oh, we're eating the dip with Triscuits & Merlot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  yeah, everything Marzetti's is sooo tasty!


----------



## stv578 (Aug 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_ 
Oh, we're eating the dip with Triscuits & Merlot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yeah, everything Marzetti's is sooo tasty!_

 
That sounds sooo much better than chips and salsa!  Yep, went and got it, the mango salsa isn't that great, with chips anyway!  Might work with something else though.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 4, 2008)

I love mango salsa!  I made it for the first time a few months ago and even though it is a bear to make it tastes so good!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_ 
No, I didn't get the lusty twins yet...Monday the little black box arrives._

 
Lusty twins, up to no good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ur killing me! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_It was actually harder than I thought on my son, who's older. I guess he's more aware and will probably have some memory of this where as my DD won't. When i came home after the first day, he asked me if I missed his kisses, my little sweetie.



You NEED it! It went perfectly with Bold & Brazen and honestly so easy to apply compared to anything else that is remotely similar. (Sorry!)_

 
Awwww, what a sweetie pie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Kids say the cutest things

You guys aremaking me want MORE starflash, I havent even used one shadow yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_I picked up Pink Air, and it is really really nice. If you can stand the long wear formula that is. I wore it today!



I had mine done when I was 22 but took it out just before my wedding at 24. DH loved it, but i found it kind of a pain, though it looked really nice. It eventually would've come out anyway because i don't think they're a good idea when one is preggies and that stomach is stretching out to beach ball proportions! The spot where the piercing was is kinda stretched out now after the two kids!_

 
I hope I can stand the formula, i want 2 lusty twins.

My piercing is so annoying. Its 3 months old, and it still pusses and gets irritated frm me sleeping on my stomach. But Im not taking it out lol

I just got some new rings for it...I got a hoop, and I didnt think I could wear a hoop but its such a bitch to put in....im gonna take it out tonight n put in my original...because one time I woke up and had lost the ball to it and got paranoid that it was gonna close up lol


----------



## KikiB (Aug 4, 2008)

Well we had a floor move tonight at work-I got in a huge fight with both my manager and one of the CM's (the one who everybody hates) and luckily, our DM ordered pizza for us. 5 slices of Stuffed Crust cheese pizza later...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have been wanting to get my bellybutton pierced but I always have had way too much of a gut to get it done. Don't have to worry about the kids though, as I won't be having any. Although I know they do maternity belly rings that are a silicone so that you can keep it from closing up, and it's gentler.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 4, 2008)

Adina you did a great job tonight on glam soup!!


----------



## KikiB (Aug 4, 2008)

Gosh all this talk about Bold & Brazen is making me want to get it...I am looking to maybe get one or two neutrals just to have on hand, because I do plan on doing a lot of frostier, more glittery looks come Christmas when I have the new Heavy Metal liner set...(major lemming) and I need a neutral and I have Lancome's Luring, but that isn't exactly as neutral as I want to go. 

Oh and an update on T-Shirtgate: We got the shirts tonight and the shirt is not as big as I thought it was going to be. I still have to belt it since it is looser but my manager said "Either people are going to have to make do with one small shirt, or they're going to have to take a big shirt and either shrink it or take it apart and reassemble it". Figure I have enough sequin trim as well as other things, and I can use some little safety pins to help make the shirt look better. 

Worst part though is that the condescending CM who answers the phone and expected us to all say "How can I make your day?"? A customer called corporate and *COMPLIMENTED* her. It is officially turning into war because I can't stand working with her and she is very condescending towards the new sales leader who is about to quit because of her, and almost did several times.


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 4, 2008)

wow guys i'm surprised, ive for the most part been on track, i just have to edit and submit then assignment 2! woohoo! I know I won't get A3 done today but at least hopefully the reading, then write the final bugger this week! ugh but friday i have to invigilate an exam, then mark on the weekend. booooooooo.

lol its bad that i'm already dreading next weekend and my long weekend hasn't finished....

but tomorrow i will get a lustre twin! wooohooo jumping on the bandwagon! 

i did make the taco dip yesterday....yummmmmm. seriously guys if you've never made this, totally do as I find its always a hit whenever there is a get together. Cue impromptu recipe in bimbo thread.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1-block of cream cheese (i use light just b/c)--let this soften so its easier to mix
1 cup of sour cream (again i like to use ones with lower fat, i don't find it taste's funny)
1-pkg of taco spice (you know like old el paso taco spice that you put in ground beef?)
so mix the above ingredients, then i top it with green onions, shredded cheese, diced fresh tomato. You can vary the recipe by adding cooked ground beef, or adding more sour cream to your preferred consistency.

Seriously I'm telling you, this is so popular and I don't know if its a Winnipeg thing or a popular dip where I've worked thing but everyone seems to love it!


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 4, 2008)

Yay, Hannah!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That dip sounds yummy!

I'm heading off to the gym here shortly.  The first time in weeks, so we'll see how it goes!


----------



## stv578 (Aug 4, 2008)

Why does my multi function only work half the time?!

Anyway, Rebecca... the only thing i ever used to clean my belly-button piercing was Body Shop's Green Tea soap as recommended by the guy who pierced it. It's the green bar, not sure if they still have it, but I don't see why not. I never had any issues at all with any pussing. It also helps to take a cup into the shower with you and after washing with the soap, fill the cup up with water and hold it against the piercing so it actually soaks for a few minutes. 

Hannah, that dip sounds really tasty and super easy to make, thanks! And I agree the lower fat versions of cream cheese and sour cream really don't taste much different, just lighter. Now fat free on the other had, forget it!

Karin, at least you're going to go to the gym!!! We have a home gym and treadmill in our basement, they make for a great clothes rack at the moment!!! I used to take it for granted that I lost weight easily, however, I think that is starting to change now that I'm well into my 30's! Not that I care much, but since our family has a really strong history of diabetes, it's actually more for health reasons that I think I need to somehow find the time to get into shape, bleh!


----------



## KikiB (Aug 4, 2008)

You think you have pressure Nora? My parents are pressuring the hell out of me to lose more weight because of all the health problems on both sides of the family. Did I mention I'm 20...and it has been happening for ages?


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 4, 2008)

yeah Nora i agree. my family has diabetes on both sides, and actually my brother has developed the adult type 2 already (he's younger by a year and half!) but so far *knock on wood* I've escaped it as I don't drink sugary drinks. But seriously I need to be more active to hopefully stave it off. My gameplan is to print out a calendar, put it in my room and force myself to do at least 20-30 mins on my elliptical. Put some timbaland on my music player and get to work! (easier said than done!)

i really do want to get a gym membership mostly for the classes, like i want to do pilates, maybe some aerobics. but i worry i'm too out of shape to keep up, thus will be wasting so much money each month that i can't really afford. but i hope to try more by myself before i make that jump


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Alright, then we'll declare September as our MAC break month (i refuse to use the term no-buy anymore!), for anyone who's interested!  We'll start with the one month and see how it goes!_

 
A break from MAC?? My brain cannot understand that at all  I work hard for the money so I like to pick up the items I like to give myself the occasional boost.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_ but I usually cant skip an entire collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just cant.

I bought this small poster of Marilyn Monroe putting on makeup....I HAD to have it lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Neither can I Rebecca, I love it all too much! And what a cute poster!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_OMG! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The bimbo thread has offically turned into a sticky at the top of the chatter page!  When did that happen!?!  The bimbos are here to stay!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Go us, we rock. As your fearless leader (does anyone get the reference) I am proud to represent all of you during this momentous occasion.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_I was depressed when I got up yesterday because it was my son's birthday & I wasn't going to be able to be with him_

 
Sorry to hear you weren't with your son on his bday, i understand how that can be rough. Mr spy is a sweetheart for bringing you to Nordies which is a very happy place indeed.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Oh, I forgot...they had the new French line of the OPI nail polishes out. They were purrty. I did get Parlez Vous OPI color which is the darker dusty lavender. It'll look great with the CoC Smudged Violet_

 
When did they come out? Goodness I want nearly all of them as I ADORE vampy shades for the nails.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Adina you did a great job tonight on glam soup!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks so much katie! It was my first time fully cohosting the show and I was hoping the listeners were enjoying it. Its rough business indeed!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Now fat free on the other had, forget it!_

 
No worries about not being a morning person Nora, not many of us are. Good to hear that you are slowly adjusting to your new daily schedule.

In regards to the fat free cream cheese, I literally swear by it and eat it every single day. LOVE it!

So ladies, I am back after a pretty uneventful weekend save for getting my hair done on Friday. Unfortunately I was stuck in the stinkin' salon for 6 hours waiting and waiting, getting a treatment and then having to wait again. Grrrrr

The outcome was pretty good I am happy to report. The colorist (pink haired below) decided to lighten my whole head up with a dark amber. Also got a shaping and a trim. Almost had highlights added in chunks but I just didn't want to wait any longer!

 Here are the obligatory pics I take at the salon everytime I go:



Thats Rocco- he is a colorist in the salon. He is just so adorable. He was asking for the pics I took last time I was there. 




My colorist and I. Her style is so funky but I love it




Hes the one who does all the hair cutting. Im a bit upset with him though and I will elaborate on that a bit later




Hes another stylist in the salon and another flirty one. He took over my shampooing midway, I think he just wanted to feel my scalp up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Taken in the salons closet cuz the lighting there is great!




Outside the restaurant the bf and I had dinner at




Posing in my bf's bedroom




The color in the sun which i love!!

I will post some of these in the fotd section as well


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 4, 2008)

Rebecca, I found that with each passing month I would feel more ill, particularly around the time things SHOULD normally leave each month, and I'd only finally feel better when (many months later) stuff finally did exit. Now, keeping in mind that my body has a great many issues and contradictions, that may not be your case... I'm just saying that my personal experience has taught me that eventually the period thing IS better than not having it ever, pain in the arse though it may be. 

As for the ball coming off of a piercing... Story time!:
I was at a movie in the theatre (I think it was The Prestige) with a friend one night. In the second half of the movie in the middle of a scene where it was rather serious and all the tension and questions were building up, he leans over to me and whispers, "_I just swallowed part of my tongue ring_." He had this slightly ashamed look on his face and I simply lost it. He explained later that the ball had come off of the barbell that was through his tongue and he only noticed when he swallowed it! I was pretty entertained, I must say. 

A similar-ish theme dip as the one above is simply a cup of shredded tex-mex cheese mix, a cup of mayo (light miracle whip works just fine!), a teaspoon of garlic, half a teaspoon (or more!) of tabasco, a teaspoon of chili powder, a splash of Worcestershire if desired and diced jalapeno peppers (El Paso has jars of preserved ones *shrug*). Stir it all together and microwave it for about a minute (just long enough to melt the cheese, really). Stir it again to make sure everything's all smooshed together and blendy and eat! Nom nom nom... Hey, I didn't say it was the healthiest dip!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_When did they come out? Goodness I want nearly all of them as I ADORE vampy shades for the nails.

The outcome was pretty good I am happy to report. The colorist (pink haired below) decided to lighten my whole head up with a dark amber. 
Thats Rocco- he is a colorist in the salon. 






The color in the sun which i love!!
_

 
You look FABULOUS! Your hair looks so smooth & touchable in that picture...love it.

They must have _just _gotten the OPI French NP in because it was still sitting on the back counter not even out in the store...but I noticed it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



There was one shade that didn't look like it fit...it was kind of a warm pinky coral? It was pretty, but it just didn't seem to go with the other purplely vampy shades 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the dark violet that I got.


----------



## stv578 (Aug 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_yeah Nora i agree. my family has diabetes on both sides, and actually my brother has developed the adult type 2 already (he's younger by a year and half!) but so far *knock on wood* _

 
It's scary, isn't it?  My brother is a few years older, but developed it in his early 30's and has aspects of both type 1 and 2 and now requires insulin.  At least after this discussion, I feel more motivated to get all the crap out of the basement and at least set up the treadmill.  I used to be pretty good using it, even when i was pregnant with #1, but things change!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Rebecca, I found that with each passing month I would feel more ill, particularly around the time things SHOULD normally leave each month, and I'd only finally feel better when (many months later) stuff finally did exit. Now, keeping in mind that my body has a great many issues and contradictions, that may not be your case... I'm just saying that my personal experience has taught me that eventually the period thing IS better than not having it ever, pain in the arse though it may be. _

 
I'm a firm believer of letting the body do what nature intended it to do as much as possible!  So I have to agree with Samantha on this.  If your periods are really unbearable, try a low dose pill at first and see if it'll help you, but honestly, skipping entire periods is bit drastic!  Just my opinion though.

BTW Adina, you look adorable in your new pics!  Love the hair!


----------



## KikiB (Aug 4, 2008)

I actually would love a pill that would give me less periods and I am thisclose to telling my mom that I need to get on one of those. My cramps and everything are so miserable so having less of it would be the best.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_ 
Worst part though is that the condescending CM who answers the phone and expected us to all say "How can I make your day?"? A customer called corporate and *COMPLIMENTED* her. It is officially turning into war because I can't stand working with her and she is very condescending towards the new sales leader who is about to quit because of her, and almost did several times._

 
I hate bosses. A lot. I hope everything gets better for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_ 
i did make the taco dip yesterday....yummmmmm. seriously guys if you've never made this, totally do as I find its always a hit whenever there is a get together. Cue impromptu recipe in bimbo thread.... _

 
Yummmm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Anyway, Rebecca... the only thing i ever used to clean my belly-button piercing was Body Shop's Green Tea soap as recommended by the guy who pierced it. It's the green bar, not sure if they still have it, but I don't see why not. I never had any issues at all with any pussing. It also helps to take a cup into the shower with you and after washing with the soap, fill the cup up with water and hold it against the piercing so it actually soaks for a few minutes._

 
My sister works at the body shop, i'll have to look into it. I just use unscented undyed soap on it. I used to do the cup thing, but felt like it was pointless. Maybe I'll try again. Thx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Rebecca, I found that with each passing month I would feel more ill, particularly around the time things SHOULD normally leave each month, and I'd only finally feel better when (many months later) stuff finally did exit. Now, keeping in mind that my body has a great many issues and contradictions, that may not be your case... I'm just saying that my personal experience has taught me that eventually the period thing IS better than not having it ever, pain in the arse though it may be. 

As for the ball coming off of a piercing... Story time!:
I was at a movie in the theatre (I think it was The Prestige) with a friend one night. In the second half of the movie in the middle of a scene where it was rather serious and all the tension and questions were building up, he leans over to me and whispers, "I just swallowed part of my tongue ring." He had this slightly ashamed look on his face and I simply lost it. He explained later that the ball had come off of the barbell that was through his tongue and he only noticed when he swallowed it! I was pretty entertained, I must say._

 
Okay...well I'm gonna give something a shot, because its just unbearable. I will keep in mind what you said, and try not to go too extreme... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1) the Prestige is the magic movie? I HATED that movie. With all my heart and soul. I think it should have never ever ever ever ever even been thought of being made. What a BORE. My bf at the time, was asleep within 10 minutes of it starting

lol @ the piercing story. My brother had his pierced and I think he swallowed his too.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_A break from MAC?? My brain cannot understand that at all  I work hard for the money so I like to pick up the items I like to give myself the occasional boost.



Neither can I Rebecca, I love it all too much! And what a cute poster!



So ladies, I am back after a pretty uneventful weekend save for getting my hair done on Friday. Unfortunately I was stuck in the stinkin' salon for 6 hours waiting and waiting, getting a treatment and then having to wait again. Grrrrr
_

 





 i'll have to post the picture up, when i can. What a gorgeous woman she was.

BTW, ur hair looks absolutely great, and so do you. So stylish, and a great dress (and body)! And those strappy shoe things??? Can we see more pics of those too lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I HAVE to hear the story of the hair cutter.........


----------



## Susanne (Aug 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_A break from MAC?? My brain cannot understand that at all  I work hard for the money so I like to pick up the items I like to give myself the occasional boost.

_

 





 This is so true


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 4, 2008)

Thank you for the compliments ladies! Whew was that hair a lot of work!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_ 
BTW, ur hair looks absolutely great, and so do you. So stylish, and a great dress (and body)! And those strappy shoe things??? Can we see more pics of those too lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I HAVE to hear the story of the hair cutter........._

 
Thank you sooo much Rebecca!!
I absolutely adore those sandals. They are via spiga animal print sandals, kind of my take on the gladiator sandals trend. The dress is Diane Von Furstenberg, so flattering on my petite yet curvy frame. If you ever see one of those babies on sale snatch away as they are just amazing!  I will try to get you more pics of the sandals tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My colorist told me i look like i lost a ton of weight (i did lose a bit so yippeee!)

Now the story of the haircutter. Basically he is a huge flirt, that much I have known from the moment I met him. Anywho, my sis and I had back to back appts and were hanging out in the salon together. One thing you must know is that my sis and I are polar opposites. She is taller, has bright blue eyes, is blonde and is much heavier weight wise. Her skin tone is also pinker and her face is rounder etc etc. The only thing I think we have in common is the fact that we are both very chesty.

Anyway, so I ask the hairdresser if we look anything alike. His response was very blunt he says to me "your sister is more gorgeous than you are." Immediately offended I asked him what he meant. Apparently my sister has better facial features than I do and that would make her more gorgeous. Keep in mind I took what he said very seriously, especially given the fact that I grew up in my sisters shadow. I remember my aunt at one point saying I would wouldn't grow up to be as pretty as my sister. So yeah, that comment didn't sit well with me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He then went on to say that I am more hot and sexy, and exotic. WTH does that mean? I know my body would probably be considered more attractive since I am built like dolly parton and my sister is pretty overweight- but is my body the only thing that holds appeal to the opposite sex (my bf excluded). I just don't know what to make of that comment and even now I am sitting around wondering what the diff is between gorgeous and sexy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All in all I was very upset with him. Maybe its his bad english, maybe he is just too blunt, or maybe I didn't get his meaning.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 4, 2008)

Aww, Adina - you're gorgeous!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That was just very rude of him to say that to you. I don't care where you're from - there's just some things you keep to yourself. Besides, not everyone is pretty in the same way. There are plenty of women I find gorgeous, but DH disagrees with me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 To each, their own. Your hair is very beautiful. I'm in serious need of a haircut, but I don't want to go in until I need my hair colored again. It was in need, but when I got the call for the interview, I grabbed a box of color at the store and just did it myself. The color is fine...it's just needs to be shaped.

I just did 12 depots ladies, and I only seriously messed one up. Stupid thing slipped and I mushed part of Shale. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And get this - I *lost* Satin Taupe!! I have no idea where it went. I've looked everywhere for it. I'm so bummed since it's a perfect neutral for me. Watch me get another and find it.


----------



## panther27 (Aug 4, 2008)

Ahh I can't wait for Girls Next Door new season!It has been forever since the last one.


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 4, 2008)

awww karin, maybe your kitty hid the satin taupe?! I'm sure you'll find it!

Have you tried the satin taupe, shale, silver eye combo? I freaking love it.

And to all the ladies who said my eye crepeyness may be due to needing eye cream to moisturize those babies....ummm I had my doubts but you guys were totally right! *bows* I know I'm fairly new to the whole makeup skincare type stuff but I"m learning!!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 4, 2008)

^^Ya, I checked under furniture already.  Who knows?  I totally was going to try that combo and that's when I noticed ST was missing!!  I subbed Magnetic Fields and it was pretty, but it just wasn't the same.  The silver picked up the grey in MF, so it really ended up being a silver/charcoal smokey look.  Pretty, but not what I wanted.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 4, 2008)

Adina don't listen to what your hair dresser said.  It sounded like he was trying to compliment you both but his compliment got lost in the translation.  I can see why it would hurt your feelings though.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Thank you for the compliments ladies! Whew was that hair a lot of work!

given the fact that I grew up in my sisters shadow. I remember my aunt at one point saying I would wouldn't grow up to be as pretty as my sister._

 
I want to have that little puff at the back crown of my hair like your last pic. I can't seem to do it myself.

What a ridiculous thing to say...especially since we all have eyes & can see how beautiful that you are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have 3 older sisters, so I can relate, plus my sisters were always mean to me & said awful things about how I looked. They used to call me plate lips or just lips because I have very full lips...they can eat their hearts out now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I actually have almost the same body as you. My dad's side - the women had _really _big chests & my mom's side were all size 2 women. Shazamm - I got the best of both worlds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




haha

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_ 
 And get this - I *lost* Satin Taupe!! I have no idea where it went. I've looked everywhere for it. I'm so bummed since it's a perfect neutral for me. Watch me get another and find it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too. I somehow lost French Grey. I looked everywhere for it & it never turned up. I bought another off of ebay.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How do things just disappear like that.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_
And to all the ladies who said my eye crepeyness may be due to needing eye cream to moisturize those babies....ummm I had my doubts but you guys were totally right! *bows* I know I'm fairly new to the whole makeup skincare type stuff but I"m learning!!!_

 
I've been using MAC's new eye moisturelush creme & I love it. It seemed to be the only cream that actually worked.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Me too. I somehow lost French Grey. I looked everywhere for it & it never turned up. I bought another off of ebay.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How do things just disappear like that._

 
I know!  I hope I don't have some sort of makeup monster akin to the sock monster (you know...the monster that takes one sock so all you're left with is a bunch of single socks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I know!  I hope I don't have some sort of makeup monster akin to the sock monster (you know...the monster that takes one sock so all you're left with is a bunch of single socks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 





 I swear DH has a sock monster 

I always keep my makeup in the same places, so I can't even figure out where it could have possibly gone. I'll prolly find it years down the road when I move something.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah, that's what I figure, too!


----------



## Zantedge (Aug 4, 2008)

Bimbos, "It's time to let your creative unicorn out of your soul to dance"

Haha has anyone seen the new gold fever video?


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 4, 2008)

Those Gold Fever videos are so stupid but I love them so much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The next time I go on a plane I am not going to be able to listen to the flight attendants telling us how to use the masks without laughing!


----------



## kobri (Aug 4, 2008)

Adina before you even got to the end of that story I was going to ask if english was his first language. You are clearly gorgeous, but sometimes we have so many terms for types of beauty is our language that it can be difficult to describe how to types differ. I was trying to explain the difference in looks of my two neices to my cousin in Austrailia and I just tripped all over my adjectives because if you described one it sounded like you were saying the other wasn't that. They are both going to be total stunners, but still different and that can be a hard thing to define. I would put it down to poor choice of words.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 4, 2008)

I got a brand new dazzlelight one day some months back, and went looking for it to use it (I'd left it on the living room coffee table) and it was totally missing. Searched and searched, couldn't find it. My roommate moved out and when I was over at her new place in the bathroom, a new pot of dazzlelight was sitting out! Suspicious!!! Particularly since she basically never buys MAC since she feels it's oh so expensive. Also, when she does? She buys the propans. I SUSPECT THAT IS MY DAZZLELIGHT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You don't really want to go around accusing people of stealing, though, you know?

Hope everyone else's missing goodies show up!

In the meantime, I'm missing at least one big box of books... and it has me worried. I can name a number of titles I'm missing and I sorely feel their absence. COME BAAAAAAAACK TO MEEEEEE! It's got to have most of my Arthurian literature, some economics books and my Dirk Gently books for sure. Cryyyyyy!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 4, 2008)

^^^Sanayhs...hahahha...Cosmetosaur

yeah, I'd say that shadow is _yours_


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 4, 2008)

Cosmetosaur wants to make you pretty!!!!!

...Can you tell I got bored and decided to play with photoshop one night? I stole the base image of the dino, but it was pretty different (such as having stuff on its head), and I edited a bunch.


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 4, 2008)

grrr samantha you have some serious patience and whatnot, but seriously, I would've been so tempted to grab what I think was my own mac. Tempted but not sure if I would go through with it, specifically because there'd be the nagging uncertainty in the back of my mind.....


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 4, 2008)

That nagging uncertainty is the only reason I didn't grab it. Maybe I'll get Cosmetosaur to go snack on her leg.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 4, 2008)

Cosmetosaur!  I love it!  Cosmetosaur wants her dazzlelight back! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  What color lipstick is she wearing?  It looks lovely on her!


----------



## stv578 (Aug 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_ 
And to all the ladies who said my eye crepeyness may be due to needing eye cream to moisturize those babies....ummm I had my doubts but you guys were totally right! *bows* I know I'm fairly new to the whole makeup skincare type stuff but I"m learning!!!_

 
Well at least your crepeyness is just a case of dry skin!  Mine, not so much.  I noticed recently that just the inner corner of my lids is getting a little crepey.  I have to be careful with frost eyeshadows now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's upsetting, because I pride myself on not having tanned too much when younger and therefore don't have noticeable "expression" lines, but the lids are another story.  Oh well, such is life!!!

Elegant-One, is the moisture lush eye cream really all that?


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 4, 2008)

crap nora, sorry to hear that. i'm sure ill be there in no time, so i guess that means work the frosts now!! the temporary excessive crepeyness REALLLY made my look look like crap....like i had huge crevice lines on my eyelids that the eyeshadow would sit around. 

but if its just your inner eye, then do some frosts more on the outer edge/crease area depending on the look.

I love frosts so it would be really hard for me to give it up. *sigh*

I know you didn't ask me but i've tried a couple diff eye creams, and much prefer mac's moisturelush over the olay total effects i tried--that didn't do much of anything for me.


----------



## stv578 (Aug 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_ 
but if its just your inner eye, then do some frosts more on the outer edge/crease area depending on the look.

I love frosts so it would be really hard for me to give it up. *sigh*

I know you didn't ask me but i've tried a couple diff eye creams, and much prefer mac's moisturelush over the olay total effects i tried--that didn't do much of anything for me._

 
Ya, I try to keep the glittery frosts away from the inner corner, but I did use Grand Entrance yesterday and it looked okay.  I find certain frosts accentuate crepeyness more than others.

I may have to try the moisturelush then.  I'm actually almost out of my eye cream, so this will be a legitimate purchase!  I am currently using Neo Strata's eyecream, the one in the white and purple tube and find it does a helluva job keeping the undereye area nice and moist.  I'll try MAC's though, i can always go back if it's not any better.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 4, 2008)

I am definitely needing to get a better eye cream but there's a firming one that we carry at work, so I might try that. 

So a bit of a disaster today: as I am leaving my house to go to the beach and eventually work, I get out and am almost at the bus stop when I realize "Crap! I forgot a change of underwear!" (since I was wearing my swim bottoms). I also realize when I get to the beach that I left my makeup bag with all my eye/face stuff at home-so I decided to go Port Red. For some reason it came out really bright on me. So before I go in to work, I have to run to VS where luckily they had some clearance thongs...but one problem: their system was down, our system was down...and yep. It was either buy underwear or go commando...the latter of which I won't be doing for obvious reasons.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 5, 2008)

I might have to try moisturelush since you gals are all raving about it.  Right now I am using a L'Oreal Advanced Revitalift eye cream and I really like it.  Plus it is not too expensive.  

Nora I am loving grand entrance as well.  Such a pretty color!

So I have been thinking that maybe Miss (or Mrs/Ms whatever she prefers) Cosmetosaur needs to join our bimbo mascots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What do y'all think!?!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_ 

Thank you sooo much Rebecca!!
I absolutely adore those sandals. They are via spiga animal print sandals, kind of my take on the gladiator sandals trend. The dress is Diane Von Furstenberg, so flattering on my petite yet curvy frame. If you ever see one of those babies on sale snatch away as they are just amazing! I will try to get you more pics of the sandals tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My colorist told me i look like i lost a ton of weight (i did lose a bit so yippeee!)

Now the story of the haircutter. Basically he is a huge flirt, that much I have known from the moment I met him. Anywho, my sis and I had back to back appts and were hanging out in the salon together. One thing you must know is that my sis and I are polar opposites. She is taller, has bright blue eyes, is blonde and is much heavier weight wise. Her skin tone is also pinker and her face is rounder etc etc. The only thing I think we have in common is the fact that we are both very chesty.

Anyway, so I ask the hairdresser if we look anything alike. His response was very blunt he says to me "your sister is more gorgeous than you are." Immediately offended I asked him what he meant. Apparently my sister has better facial features than I do and that would make her more gorgeous. Keep in mind I took what he said very seriously, especially given the fact that I grew up in my sisters shadow. I remember my aunt at one point saying I would wouldn't grow up to be as pretty as my sister. So yeah, that comment didn't sit well with me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He then went on to say that I am more hot and sexy, and exotic. WTH does that mean? I know my body would probably be considered more attractive since I am built like dolly parton and my sister is pretty overweight- but is my body the only thing that holds appeal to the opposite sex (my bf excluded). I just don't know what to make of that comment and even now I am sitting around wondering what the diff is between gorgeous and sexy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All in all I was very upset with him. Maybe its his bad english, maybe he is just too blunt, or maybe I didn't get his meaning._

 
You are gorgeous. i get the whole sibling rivalry thing (or whatever you want to call it)...trust me. But screw him. Maybe he didnt mean to say it like that, but either way.....you are f-a-b-u-l-o-u-s, and dont ever let anyone tell u otherwise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I know! I hope I don't have some sort of makeup monster akin to the sock monster (you know...the monster that takes one sock so all you're left with is a bunch of single socks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 
LoL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OMG please dont let me forget to do laundry tomorrow. I must have pissed off the sock monster, because he is playing tricks on me. I literally have no socks. I only wear them like 2-3 times a week since its summer. But its annoying!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_ Maybe I'll get Cosmetosaur to go snack on her leg. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 








 Stop it!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_ 
So I have been thinking that maybe Miss (or Mrs/Ms whatever she prefers) Cosmetosaur needs to join our bimbo mascots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What do y'all think!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Agreed. LOL

BTW, did everyone know that Elegant-one is a lovelylovelylovelylovelylovelylovelylovelylovelylo  velylovelyGORGEOUSgorgeousgorgeous
gorgeousgorgeousgorgeousgorgeousgorgeousgorgeousgo  rgeousAWESOME
awesomeawesomeawesomeawesomeawesomeawesomeawesomea  wesome
.....Woman? 

I wuv her! 






































































































































 Whew! All for elegant-one! Thanks for being so sweet and kind


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 5, 2008)

Double post. I'll just add Mr. Fluffy


----------



## Susanne (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_

I've been using MAC's new eye moisturelush creme & I love it. It seemed to be the only cream that actually worked._


----------



## natalie75 (Aug 5, 2008)

Oh my word...............................  Adina you look striking!!   Beautiful from head to toe!!  Love your new hairstyle and color


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_ Elegant-One, is the moisture lush eye cream really all that?_

 
Yes, I think so. I tried _everything_ before this, even the expensive Chanel creams for eyes. I don't really have lines n such but dryness. I used to get dry patchiness around the eyes...not once since I started using the moisture lush. Its so creamy that you only need a little bit. 

I wear & have always worn sunglasses all the time & I think that really help keep the wrinkles away all these years.

Oh, I think there are quite of few ladies that use this cream & really like it.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks so much for the responses ladies, you guys made me feel a lot better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was feeling so insecure after that experience!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_

BTW, did everyone know that Elegant-one is a lovelylovelylovelylovelylovelylovelylovelylovelylo  velylovelyGORGEOUSgorgeousgorgeous
gorgeousgorgeousgorgeousgorgeousgorgeousgorgeousgo  rgeousAWESOME
awesomeawesomeawesomeawesomeawesomeawesomeawesomea  wesome
.....Woman? 

I wuv her! 






































































































































 Whew! All for elegant-one! Thanks for being so sweet and kind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Oh my gosh...I just saw this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you're too cute


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 5, 2008)

purrtykitty - how's your toe? Can you wear shoes?


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 5, 2008)

It's still pretty sore, but it's not so swollen that I can't wear shoes.  I worked out a bit yesterday and it only hurt a lil' bit afterwards.

I'm trying to figure out exactly what salary range to expect.  I *know* they're going to ask me tomorrow what I expect to make and I don't want to seem greedy...but on the other hand, I also don't want to low-ball myself because this salary will pretty much set the pace for the rest of my career!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm also trying to figure out how to work in the "I have 2 planned vacations" into the conversation.  I know it will look bad taking vacation right off the bat, but we had these planned before I had any job prospects.  These are short vacations...one is just a Friday off, and the other is a Wednesday - Friday.  They're also within a short timespan (a couple of weeks from each other), so after that last one...we don't have anything else planned.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 5, 2008)

Ms Cosmetosaur would be delighted to join the ranks of the bimbo mascots! Her lipstick rubbed off of the last person she chomped - mind you, the chomping was well deserved, as that girl had simply _no_ idea what she was doing and just would not listen to reason!

Adina, love, you know the opinions of both the boy and I after having seen both you and your sister. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hi bimbos! <3


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 5, 2008)

^Purrtykitty - I doubt if the already planned vacations will be a problem with them. Our daughter in law went through this exact same scenario a year ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They even had a 10 day trip planned too. Figuring out the exact asking target is kind of touchy hard thing.

She was such a wreck about where to place her salary (her first year as an Architect). She actually shot low & all of us about died. But, the company was so good that they told her she was worth more than that *relief*. One of the smart things she did was not ask for a raise right away like everyone else that the co. hired...so they ended up giving her a huge raise this year so I think that worked in her favor.

You'll know what you should do


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 5, 2008)

Architecture is so sexy.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 5, 2008)

Dear world,

Please note that if you decide to press your tongue against my foot and rapidly run it back and forth across my foot as such, I will probably scream and kick you. 

Thanks.

PS: My boyfriend's a freak.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 5, 2008)

Um...okay. If anybody did that to me, prepare to be kicked.


----------



## panther27 (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey bimbos!I just read on Wikipedia that the GND season 5 will start in Oct.and feature the girls going to New York,Mardi Gras in New Orleans,and snowboarding in Aspen with Barbi Benton!Sounds exciting.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Um...okay. If anybody did that to me, prepare to be kicked._

 
I _did_ kick him and just barely missed his face and hit his chest instead. He laughed like it was the funniest thing he'd ever witnessed. He does a lot of bizarre things like that just to freak me out.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_Hey bimbos!I just read on Wikipedia that the GND season 5 will start in Oct.and feature the girls going to New York,Mardi Gras in New Orleans,and snowboarding in Aspen with Barbi Benton!Sounds exciting.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thats my fave show ever!!!!


----------



## KikiB (Aug 5, 2008)

I LOVE GND, however I don't get E! on my TV (my TV doesn't get E! or Bravo...lame I know, it's an old TV though).

In other news I had fun with pressurewashing all the older cars we have-something we never get around to doing because my parents work, but it was good for my dad to just stand around and watch me as opposed to him having to get on the very top of the truck. Oh yeah, I am afraid of heights...


----------



## kobri (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_It's still pretty sore, but it's not so swollen that I can't wear shoes. I worked out a bit yesterday and it only hurt a lil' bit afterwards.

I'm trying to figure out exactly what salary range to expect. I *know* they're going to ask me tomorrow what I expect to make and I don't want to seem greedy...but on the other hand, I also don't want to low-ball myself because this salary will pretty much set the pace for the rest of my career!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm also trying to figure out how to work in the "I have 2 planned vacations" into the conversation. I know it will look bad taking vacation right off the bat, but we had these planned before I had any job prospects. These are short vacations...one is just a Friday off, and the other is a Wednesday - Friday. They're also within a short timespan (a couple of weeks from each other), so after that last one...we don't have anything else planned._

 
Argh, the dreaded salary question! Have you checked out any websites that will give you a ballpark? I think monster has one called salary dot com or something that will tell you based on the job and location.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 5, 2008)

I've done some checking, but I guess there's just not much information regarding new attorney salaries.

I posted my collection, Bimbos:  http://specktra.net/f185/dh-thinks-i...3/#post1238833


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I've done some checking, but I guess there's just not much information regarding new attorney salaries.

I posted my collection, Bimbos:  http://specktra.net/f185/dh-thinks-i...3/#post1238833_

 


Hurray! Collection! So many pretties. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Collection posts are interesting in the way people view them... some people hate them because they see it as bragging, but I find it interesting, as it forms a timeline and museum of sorts, plus you get to see what things that one person is really drawn to. I also like spotting colours I really like but haven't noticed/seen before and tracking them down, resulting in the occasional new pretty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I definitely enjoy them, though.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 5, 2008)

I definitely do love seeing them, I know mine was a pain in the arse to post but it was good to see just what I have, and how good of variety I try to keep. 

I dunno what it is though about the warm weather, but I've been doing a look with some sort of pink on the eye in it every day. Today it was Sunset B. on the lid, Angelcake on the crease, Fuschia pigment on the outer third and crease, and then Mutiny as lower liner. That, and the fact that I am abusing poor ol' Light Flush. Definitely I hope the CCO gets some because I need a backup so badly. It is good for all year for me, or so I hope, but with a tan it is the shiz.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 5, 2008)

Yeah, I occasionally like to peruse MAC_Whore's and a few others to check out what old colors I'm missing or what Pigment colors I want next.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 5, 2008)

Aw man, I can't even imagine having the energy to pull everything out & take pictures, then put it all back. Boy that sounds lazy of me.
I did just buy some new small storage containers to organize.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 5, 2008)

Ya, it didn't take quite as long as I though.  I spent a fair amount of time chasing Chewy away.  And the Domino came downstairs and SCREAMED at me for no reason - off and on for several minutes!  This took much longer having those two little "helpers" around.  But I have a feeling going back and editing that post with all the color names will take sooooo much longer.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Ya, it didn't take quite as long as I though.  I spent a fair amount of time chasing Chewy away.  And the Domino came downstairs and SCREAMED at me for no reason - off and on for several minutes!  This took much longer having those two little "helpers" around.  But I have a feeling going back and editing that post with all the color names will take sooooo much longer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
But it will be soooooo appreciated by us colour-fiends out here, lurking in collection posts to see if some new lovely catches the eye! It's infuriating to see a colour you don't recognize and like a lot, only to not be able to find out the name of the silly thing.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 5, 2008)

It actually didn't take me a ton of time to do the names for everything because I tend to have memorized mine at least. Things like nail polishes and GWP quads and other brands do take longer...but I definitely appreciate when people do the names of the products. And for people who like my variety, I consider it a shopping list for them.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It helps that I don't have a ton of product, and most of it is in one of two traincases or in one of two makeup bags.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_It actually didn't take me a ton of time to do the names for everything because I tend to have memorized mine at least. Things like nail polishes and GWP quads and other brands do take longer...but I definitely appreciate when people do the names of the products. And for people who like my variety, I consider it a shopping list for them.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It helps that I don't have a ton of product, and most of it is in one of two traincases or in one of two makeup bags._

 
I've got a fair bit and I have the names of everything memorized.


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 5, 2008)

i know it does take a while to show your collection, but honestly elegant-one--with the new organization system you have going on, its great to actually get everything together and reorganize and separate. 

so guys was i freaking clued out or what?? I see the lustretwins are limited edition, but there are replacement top coats that don't have the triangle of death. what gives??? lol i apparently hadn't checked out that page on the site. i'm going to get two. i'm pretty sure. pink air/high top and custom rose/pink virtue OR that will switch to boss brown. not sure yet lol. 

i actually put on lippie today a  couple times but it was a bit annoying to keep reapplying...but on the other hand at least i'll use up lipsticks right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i think someone with photoshop skills needs to make cosmetosaur as an animation.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 5, 2008)

In time, I can get my boyfriend to animate her. It will be a while, though, because we _still_ haven't moved his computer over from his mommy's house.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_Hey bimbos!I just read on Wikipedia that the GND season 5 will start in Oct.and feature the girls going to New York,Mardi Gras in New Orleans,and snowboarding in Aspen with Barbi Benton!Sounds exciting.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I can't wait!  I love getting the DVDs of the season as well because all of the girls do commentary on the epidsodes which makes it feel like you are watching the epidsode for the first time.  I sincerely hope that this isn't the last season!  I would be so sad!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_thats my fave show ever!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It is one of mine as well!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I've done some checking, but I guess there's just not much information regarding new attorney salaries.

I posted my collection, Bimbos:  http://specktra.net/f185/dh-thinks-i...3/#post1238833_

 
Good luck Karin with your salary negotiations!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks for taking the time to post your collection!  I always love seeing what other people have!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Definitely I hope the CCO gets some because I need a backup so badly. It is good for all year for me, or so I hope, but with a tan it is the shiz._

 
I am going to go to the CCO tomorrow and hopefully they will have some new stuff in!  I am not going to expect anything when I go though given what we have had to work with the past few months!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Aw man, I can't even imagine having the energy to pull everything out & take pictures, then put it all back. Boy that sounds lazy of me.
I did just buy some new small storage containers to organize._

 
I totally agree!  That is the only reason that I have not taken pictures of mine.  Some day I will get around to it though.

So today I went to the MAC counter to get a back up of Smoke & Diamonds and a few other things.  As I paying for my goodies there was a huge display of all of these hard to find colors.  I asked the girl if they had any of these products left and she said that they were doing a raffle for them.  So I had to put a few entries in.  They were $5 an entry but they are going to the MAC aids fund so it is for a good cause.  I hope I win though!  There was some really good stuff.  Also the girl said that they had some MAC posters that they were giving away for a donation.  So I got a huge poster of Naughty Nauticals and a Fafi one.  All for $10!!  I don't know what I am going to do with them but I love the Naughty Nautical promo pic so much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am so excited! 

Hope you are all doing well today!


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_
So today I went to the MAC counter to get a back up of Smoke & Diamonds and a few other things.  As I paying for my goodies there was a huge display of all of these hard to find colors.  I asked the girl if they had any of these products left and she said that they were doing a raffle for them.  So I had to put a few entries in.  They were $5 an entry but they are going to the MAC aids fund so it is for a good cause.  I hope I win though!  There was some really good stuff.  Also the girl said that they had some MAC posters that they were giving away for a donation.  So I got a huge poster of Naughty Nauticals and a Fafi one.  All for $10!!  I don't know what I am going to do with them but I love the Naughty Nautical promo pic so much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am so excited! 

Hope you are all doing well today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I have to say, that is pretty fantastic! Here's a little 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for you!


----------



## stv578 (Aug 5, 2008)

Evening ladies... it's 9:45 and I'm ready to crash!  It has been literally non-stop since 6:30 AM till now.  Ugh...

I will be heading back to the MAC store tomorrow to pick up the Moisture Lush eyecream and Go e/s (I considered both Adina's and Karin's arguments posted in the Starflash thread very carefully).  I was just so amazed at how quickly I was able to do my eyes this morning using Sunset B and Smoke & Diamonds, because they just go on so effortlessly.  So there ya Go!  (That was baaad!).  A male coworker of mine will probably tag along to see the hot MAC girl, haha!  

Today I headed over to WalMart on my lunch hour to pick up a cheap CD player for me desk, because I need music to focus.  The one I picked up was pink and I thought of all of you!  No, it's not glittery, but I can always put some stickers on it!!!  It's a bimbo approved CD player.  

Hope you all had a great day and I'll catch up with everyone later!


----------



## stv578 (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_So today I went to the MAC counter to get a back up of Smoke & Diamonds and a few other things. As I paying for my goodies there was a huge display of all of these hard to find colors. I asked the girl if they had any of these products left and she said that they were doing a raffle for them. So I had to put a few entries in. They were $5 an entry but they are going to the MAC aids fund so it is for a good cause. I hope I win though! There was some really good stuff. Also the girl said that they had some MAC posters that they were giving away for a donation. So I got a huge poster of Naughty Nauticals and a Fafi one. All for $10!! I don't know what I am going to do with them but I love the Naughty Nautical promo pic so much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I am so excited! 

Hope you are all doing well today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ohhh, I really hope you do win!  You deserve it.  

And Karin, I hope everything goes well as you start off your new job.  Not sure if you have already mentioned the vacation thing, but I would be up front but sound a bit apologetic, if that makes sense.  Kind of throw in a "I hope it won't be a problem" type thing.  Good Luck!  How exciting!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey girls! I have been lurking, I have just skimmed over a couple pages. It just hurts my back/hip too much to sit @ my desk. Don't think I haven't forgotten about you girls! I hope all is well with everyone. 

Adina - I love your hair! as soon as a graduate cosmetology school I am going to Redken to be a certified color specialist! I love to play with color!!!!!!! it's super fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Speaking of my school, the owner is picking me up a comfy stool for me to sit on to do my operations! I thought that was VERY sweet of him. 

Karin - Good luck! Everything will work out for ya! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Katie - I hope you find some goodies! 

I thought it would be fun putting my collection up, but when I accidentally hit the delete button, I was sooooo angry. Typing everything out was the tedious part!

BTW, I bought 30lbs of live rock today for the low price of $126. It is cycling in a rubbermaid container right now, so in 2 weeks I will be able to set up my 55 gallon tank!! YAY!






 XOXO


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 5, 2008)

I just posted the deets of my collection.  Didn't take as long I thought it would - figured I might as well since I'm just sittin' on my duff watchin' TV.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 5, 2008)

Woo fishies! Oooh! I want to know the average number of dazzleglasses per average bimbo. How many does everyone have? I've ordered my second.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 5, 2008)

As you can all see from my collection...it's 6!  Baby Sparks is my fave!


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 6, 2008)

So that's 8 dazzleglasses, 2 bimbos so far. I count 2 dazzleglasses in Hannah's collection pictures, which puts us at 10 dazzleglasses for 3 bimbos. *waits for more numbers*

EDIT: Rebecca has 3. That's 13 glosses, 4 bimbos.


----------



## kobri (Aug 6, 2008)

just the one so far


----------



## jenntoz (Aug 6, 2008)

With my Miss Dynamite that I got today, I'm up to 8


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 6, 2008)

I have 6 dazzleglasses.  Comet blue, bare necessity, steppin out, baby sparks, pleasure principal, and love alert.  BTW one of the MAs today said that dazzleglasses could be back as early as October.  Woo-hoo!


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 6, 2008)

28 dazzleglasses, 7 girls. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Averaging at 4 glosses per girl!

Adina's SO going to throw the average out of whack. YOU CRAZY OUTLIER, YOU!


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 6, 2008)

This is random, and I might be the only one, but I so want more lipglass pencils. I'd love to find plum mate, red stroke, part nude and brickmate. Mmmm.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 6, 2008)

Katie which counter did you go to? I'm definitely up for some posters but it isn't like I have any room, with all the marketing from work. And the CCO had better have some great stuff...I wouldn't be able to get up before a week from Friday at the earliest though. 

I have 6 Dazzleglasses-Date Night, Funtabulous, Glamour OD, Love Alert, Ms. Fizz, and my HG Pleasure Principle. 

Allison-hope you feel better. I know how the back pain goes, and it was good of the owner to get you a special stool to work on.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 6, 2008)

I love you guys.

_clslvr6spd_- if u ever want to talk about cosmetology school or state boards Im here. I dunno why i threw that out there, since Im not even doing hair yet, but I'm licensed to do it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I dont LOVE it, I love makeup. But still....its fun


----------



## Zantedge (Aug 6, 2008)

I don't have any dazzleglasses... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll just step away now...


----------



## KikiB (Aug 6, 2008)

You'll have your chance, don't worry...


----------



## Susanne (Aug 6, 2008)

I have 6 Dazzleglasses


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Evening ladies... it's 9:45 and I'm ready to crash!  It has been literally non-stop since 6:30 AM till now.  Ugh...

It's a bimbo approved CD player._

 
Yay for Go! and yay for a pink cd player! I just tune in to pandora during work which keeps me sane as the day progresses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_
 I asked the girl if they had any of these products left and she said that they were doing a raffle for them.  So I had to put a few entries in.  They were $5 an entry but they are going to the MAC aids fund so it is for a good cause.  I hope I win though!_

 
That is awesome! You are so lucky Katie! I hope you win the grand prize! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for you!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_
Adina - I love your hair! as soon as a graduate cosmetology school I am going to Redken to be a certified color specialist!_

 
Thanks so much! I think next time I will go with deep choco brown to switch it up for fall and winter. After all, I gotta match the coc colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or maybe I will just deepen it to a darker mahogany shade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe you can come to NY to do my hair once you become certified 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thats sweet of the owner to do. Hope you are feeling better!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_28 dazzleglasses, 7 girls. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Averaging at 4 glosses per girl!

Adina's SO going to throw the average out of whack. YOU CRAZY OUTLIER, YOU!_

 
AHAHAHAHAHA, you know me so well Samantha. Well lets see, how many were released?
Ok, total count is one of each of the 16 plus backups of miss fizz, sugarrimmed, glam od and love alert. 
Grand Total- 20 (wow, I am a little ashamed to admit that)
Yay for messing up the avg!!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 6, 2008)

wait, wait...don't finish the count without me...I have 8 DG


----------



## clslvr6spd (Aug 6, 2008)

Don't forget about me! I have 12, 16 with backups! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Adina I would love to come to NY! Cut throat competition out there! same here though. 

CantAffordMAC - I will have to pick your brain!!!


----------



## panther27 (Aug 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_thats my fave show ever!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I know mine too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love seeing Bridget's bedroom,she has got the prettiest one I have ever seen!


----------



## panther27 (Aug 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I have 6 dazzleglasses. Comet blue, bare necessity, steppin out, baby sparks, pleasure principal, and love alert. BTW one of the MAs today said that dazzleglasses could be back as early as October. Woo-hoo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That is exciting
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Probably with Red She Said collection.Yesss-also I have Funtabulous,Like Venus,Steppin Out and Money Honey.But this will be increasing when the dgs are out again


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_I know mine too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love seeing Bridget's bedroom,she has got the prettiest one I have ever seen!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Bridget's my favorite!


----------



## panther27 (Aug 6, 2008)

I know!I love her clothes too.And I also know that she wears MAC.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Katie which counter did you go to? I'm definitely up for some posters but it isn't like I have any room, with all the marketing from work. And the CCO had better have some great stuff...I wouldn't be able to get up before a week from Friday at the earliest though. 

I have 6 Dazzleglasses-Date Night, Funtabulous, Glamour OD, Love Alert, Ms. Fizz, and my HG Pleasure Principle. 

Allison-hope you feel better. I know how the back pain goes, and it was good of the owner to get you a special stool to work on._

 
I went to the Macy's counter at Redmond Town Center.  The ones that they had left were Electroflash, Neo Sci-Fi, Originals, fafi, and maybe one more Naughty Nauticals.  Katie if you want me to pick one up for you I can.  Also I called the CCO today and they said that they got in new pigments, eye shadows, and lipglasses!  Woo-hoo!  I am going to go to the CCO in a few hours so I will let you know what I find. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Don't forget about me! I have 12, 16 with backups! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wow Allison!  You are truly the dazzleglass queen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I hope that you are feeling better!

I am just checking in for a bit to say hi to you all!  I have been having a busy couple of days with work.  I feel like I am in Specktra withdrawl! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hope you are all doing good!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_i know it does take a while to show your collection, but honestly elegant-one--with the new organization system you have going on, its great to actually get everything together and reorganize and separate. _

 
Well, I have the new storage thingys but haven't had time to do anything with it yet. And Adina has informed me that I will probably need bigger ones after seeing the new Cremesheen lippies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She's prolly right too...I thought they looked gorgeous.

Hows the school stuff coming?


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Thanks so much for the responses ladies,_

 
Anything yet


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 6, 2008)

lol thanks elegant one/mrs. spy for asking! its not going so well, lol its weird b/c with only having a 4 day week i've been slacking. but got the second assignment back and its another A. so I want to write that paper and submit it by the time I go to bed on Sunday. Then I can start the next week having 2.5 weeks to study/cram/memorize for my final on the 27th! Nervous but so excited that the end of my degree requirements!! (though of course I'm an extra class to exempt my cma exam)

but seriously in my eyes the degree is finished on August 27th at 8pm CDT and I will be having a FREAKING awesome weekend! ---planning on either/or/and hanging out with my brother who lives across town and we'll go out for celebratory sushi and we'll play rock band. other option/possibility is hang out with a handful of friends i've had since junior high and play rock band.

just need to say, yes there is a common thread there...lol my friends and i (and brother) love guitar hero and rock band sounds like fun but i've NEVER had an opportunity to play. and i want to try drums! LOL

sooooo ladies i went and got the lustretwins today at lunch, went back to work and tried them. (and had the cleanse off oil to take it off too!) and....loovvved custom rose/pink virtue! pink air/white top let me down. ugh i felt the lipstick base made me look shiny/whiteish from the 80s. after work i took pink air/white top back. i felt super bad....didn't want the 24 to be binned but the guy understood. love him! he tried selling me ripe&ready/soft&lush and LOVE it! He was so right!!!! so thats two for me, but seriously love how it doesn't come off!!!! LOVEEEEEE

has anyone bought/seen the single topcoat available? what does the size look like? I didn't see it at the counter so i don't know if i'd only be able to get them through ordering online.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_lol thanks elegant one/mrs. spy for asking! its not going so well, lol its weird b/c with only having a 4 day week i've been slacking. but got the second assignment back and its another A. 


sooooo ladies i went and got the lustretwins today at lunch, went back to work and tried them. (and had the cleanse off oil to take it off too!) and....loovvved custom rose/pink virtue! pink air/white top let me down. ugh i felt the lipstick base made me look shiny/whiteish from the 80s. after work i took pink air/white top back. i felt super bad....didn't want the 24 to be binned but the guy understood. love him! he tried selling me ripe&ready/soft&lush and LOVE it! He was so right!!!! so thats two for me, but seriously love how it doesn't come off!!!! LOVEEEEEE
_

 
I don't know anything about the other Top Coats. But I'm so excited that you found a couple that worked color wise for you. Those were probably the best choices. i wouldn't feel bad for taking it back!

Yay! for the second A 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ahh, you'll make it through it all just fine...it will zip by & you'll be set 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oooh, have fun with the Guitar Hero (or Rock band) & your brother or friends...good stress reliever & sounds like fun


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 6, 2008)

Alrighty! A tally of 96 dazzleglasses between a dozen bimbos yields a mean number of 8 dazzleglasses per bimbo. 

Of course, a couple of you are just ridiculous, and without you two, it would be a mean 4.8 dazzleglasses per bimbo. Yeah, that's right, you two outliers damn near DOUBLED the _mean number of dazzleglasses per bimbo! 

_You sit there and you think about that!


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 6, 2008)

^^


----------



## stv578 (Aug 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_  Nervous but so excited that the end of my degree requirements!! (though of course I'm an extra class to exempt my cma exam)


sooooo ladies i went and got the lustretwins today at lunch, went back to work and tried them. (and had the cleanse off oil to take it off too!) and....loovvved custom rose/pink virtue! pink air/white top let me down. ugh i felt the lipstick base made me look shiny/whiteish from the 80s. after work i took pink air/white top back. i felt super bad....didn't want the 24 to be binned but the guy understood. love him! he tried selling me ripe&ready/soft&lush and LOVE it! He was so right!!!! so thats two for me, but seriously love how it doesn't come off!!!! LOVEEEEEE

has anyone bought/seen the single topcoat available? what does the size look like? I didn't see it at the counter so i don't know if i'd only be able to get them through ordering online._

 
Yay for almost finishing your degree!  It's such an awesome feeling!

I also picked up ripe & ready on the weekend.  It is extremely gorgeous, I just don't know if I'll actually use it though because I generally don't stray too far from my pinks!  I actually did like Pink Air, but I applied it fairly sheer so the colour of my lips kinda showed through and it didn't look to pale/frosty.  I have yet to try Custom Rose, but one of the MA's I was talking to said that seemed to be the most popular at their counter by far.

Not sure which topcoats your referring to, but back in the day I know they sold the different finishes of the topcoats separately.  There was a clear one, one with a silver frost and one with a gold frost I think.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But the lustre twins have a gloss instead of the usual top coat, which I kinda prefer.  

I also hit MAC today and did pick up Go and the eye cream.  I was good and didn't even play/look at anything else!  

I know it's somewhere on here, but I'm lazy.  When is Cremesheen going to be launched?!


----------



## stv578 (Aug 6, 2008)

Samantha, you'll have to redo the math to add my total of 5!


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Samantha, you'll have to redo the math to add my total of 5!_

 
Including the two crazies, the mean is 7.769 dazzleglasses per gal. Without them, it's 4.818.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Anything yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Not yet but I will check first thing tomorrow morning! I promise!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Alrighty! A tally of 96 dazzleglasses between a dozen bimbos yields a mean number of 8 dazzleglasses per bimbo. 

Of course, a couple of you are just ridiculous, and without you two, it would be a mean 4.8 dazzleglasses per bimbo. Yeah, that's right, you two outliers damn near DOUBLED the mean number of dazzleglasses per bimbo! 

You sit there and you think about that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Including the two crazies, the mean is 7.769 dazzleglasses per gal. Without them, it's 4.818. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh Samantha, why do you hate me so? I only adore my glitter laden lips


----------



## KikiB (Aug 7, 2008)

Hahaha you guys crack me up...

So Katie, you know about my hatred of the "slut huts". Well it was in the news that one of the big ones is being forced to either shut down or clothe the baristas! Mason County officials made a decision that yes, those slut huts were "erotic entertainment". A victory for us all everywhere! I mean I don't have a problem if it's swimsuits or a bikini top and shorts or jeans. But when you're doing fantasy costumes, pasties, lingerie, then it's kinda sick.

As for the posters, I think I will pass...the one I would have really hoped they'd have was Cool Heat, or if I was extremely lucky Balloonacy. I sure as hell hope though that they do indeed get a big shipment by the end of the month. I don't need any more Belightful because I've got it. I guess this CCO must be one of the really low-volume ones, or they might just not order that much MAC...


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 7, 2008)

I seriously think that it is the new manager at the CCO.  The previous one was really big into MAC and she would order a lot but I know that the new one loves Clinique which is why the must get a lot of Clinique stuff.  

I am thankful that they are going to regulate those bikini baristas.  So gross!


----------



## KikiB (Aug 7, 2008)

WellI was talking with one of the girls at work tonight and I told her about it and she thought that all the slut huts were bikinis...but when I told her that there's the fantasy costumes (ie naughty schoolgirl, nurse, flight attendant, pretty much all the "sexy" Halloween costumes), the lingerie, and the "topless Fridays", her jaw dropped and then she proceeded to almost, but thankfully not lose her Panda Express all over the floor. Here's the link:Local News | Belfair espresso stand ruled to be erotic entertainment | Seattle Times Newspaper

We almost need to tell the manager to order more MAC-because that's what I go there for. I don't go for Clinique, I don't go for EL, I go for MAC damnit. 

Oh and in the case of mystery feet, there is another one...and it's a human foot!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Aug 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Yay for almost finishing your degree!  It's such an awesome feeling!

I also picked up ripe & ready on the weekend.  It is extremely gorgeous, I just don't know if I'll actually use it though because I generally don't stray too far from my pinks!  I actually did like Pink Air, but I applied it fairly sheer so the colour of my lips kinda showed through and it didn't look to pale/frosty.  I have yet to try Custom Rose, but one of the MA's I was talking to said that seemed to be the most popular at their counter by far.

Not sure which topcoats your referring to, but back in the day I know they sold the different finishes of the topcoats separately.  There was a clear one, one with a silver frost and one with a gold frost I think.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But the lustre twins have a gloss instead of the usual top coat, which I kinda prefer.  

I also hit MAC today and did pick up Go and the eye cream.  I was good and didn't even play/look at anything else!  

I know it's somewhere on here, but I'm lazy.  When is Cremesheen going to be launched?!_

 
Cremesheens launch Oct 2. I saw the lustretwins yesterday and really liked Ripe & Ready and Custom Rose but did not buy any. I decided getting hooked on yet another whole product category was really not in my best interests.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Add me to the dazzleglass statistics! I have 7 (including 1 back-up).


----------



## clslvr6spd (Aug 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Alrighty! A tally of 96 dazzleglasses between a dozen bimbos yields a mean number of 8 dazzleglasses per bimbo. 

Of course, a couple of you are just ridiculous, and without you two, it would be a mean 4.8 dazzleglasses per bimbo. Yeah, that's right, you two outliers damn near DOUBLED the mean number of dazzleglasses per bimbo! 

You sit there and you think about that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 






That made me laugh! I love my glitter! 

I will sit in my corner with my dunce cap on & think about what I did!


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 7, 2008)

Soo, I went to meet with my new potential employers yesterday and got the offer.  The salary isn't great, but it is a great opportunity and I'll be working mostly in Family Law, which is what I want.  I just called them and told them that I'm excited to come on board, and I came back at them with a slight increase in what they offered me (about a 5% increase).  So, we'll see what they say.  I'm nervous as hell though!!

It's also DH's and my anniversary!!  4 blissful years we've been married, lol!  (That's a little inside joke between us - I sprung the fact that I wanted to quit my job and go to law school only a couple of weeks after we were married).


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Soo, I went to meet with my new potential employers yesterday and got the offer.  The salary isn't great, but it is a great opportunity and I'll be working mostly in Family Law, which is what I want.  I just called them and told them that I'm excited to come on board, and I came back at them with a slight increase in what they offered me (about a 5% increase).  So, we'll see what they say.  I'm nervous as hell though!!

It's also DH's and my anniversary!!  4 blissful years we've been married, lol!  (That's a little inside joke between us - I sprung the fact that I wanted to quit my job and go to law school only a couple of weeks after we were married)._

 
I am sure things will turn out for the best! We are all rooting for ya! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And congrats on the anniversary! My bf and I will have been dating for 4 yrs as of Sept 26!


----------



## KikiB (Aug 7, 2008)

My parents have been married for 23 years now...and yesterday was my dad's birthday. Looks like he got a ton of kitchen stuff because I saw a Sur La Table bag in his car. I couldn't get him anything due to lack of funds however I am making it up at Christmas because there is this Tommy Bahama shirt I saw that he will just fawn over.

Oh Katie-I got us a space in the CoC event, but it is at 8 PM.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Oh Samantha, why do you hate me so? I only adore my glitter laden lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Clearly, my dear, I despise you with all of my matte black heart.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_Cremesheens launch Oct 2. I saw the lustretwins yesterday and really liked Ripe & Ready and Custom Rose but did not buy any. I decided getting hooked on yet another whole product category was really not in my best interests.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Add me to the dazzleglass statistics! I have 7 (including 1 back-up)._

 
With the fiends: 7.714 dazzleglasses per bimbo. Without fiends: 5. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_





That made me laugh! I love my glitter! 

I will sit in my corner with my dunce cap on & think about what I did! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Damn straight! That's how I like it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Soo, I went to meet with my new potential employers yesterday and got the offer.  The salary isn't great, but it is a great opportunity and I'll be working mostly in Family Law, which is what I want.  I just called them and told them that I'm excited to come on board, and I came back at them with a slight increase in what they offered me (about a 5% increase).  So, we'll see what they say.  I'm nervous as hell though!!

It's also DH's and my anniversary!!  4 blissful years we've been married, lol!  (That's a little inside joke between us - I sprung the fact that I wanted to quit my job and go to law school only a couple of weeks after we were married)._

 
Hurray anniversary! And, hey, even if the salary isn't wonderful, doing what you want and enjoying your employment are definitely worth a fair bit.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Including the two crazies, the mean is 7.769 dazzleglasses per gal. Without them, it's 4.818. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hey...I went to the Dark Side with you in mind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I bought Bing from CoC today. I just couldn't resist it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll prolly only do a light finger dabbing coat.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Soo, I went to meet with my new potential employers yesterday and got the offer. 

It's also DH's and my anniversary!!_

 
I hope it all works out. I got nervous for you just reading that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a very Happy Anniversary 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aw, wedded bliss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Just kidding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't even remember that far back


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 7, 2008)

Yeah, I'm still waiting to hear back...my stomach is all in knots!!


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 7, 2008)

Sorry I haven't been around a lot. I just got over a fight with the boyfriend.
I was just a bit disappointed that he wasn't making an effort to call me, when I was always the one calling. And I mentioned that to him on Friday... and THEN he didn't call me Saturday. So I was like.. huh? Yeaaaaah.

But it's all good now. =)

And all this talk of anniversaries!
I've made it to 2 months as of this day!
Shall I show you all what my boy looks like? =)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Including the two crazies, the mean is 7.769 dazzleglasses per gal. Without them, it's 4.818. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Samantha I have 5 dazzleglasses! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Add me in too. XD

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_just need to say, yes there is a common thread there...lol my friends and i (and brother) love guitar hero and rock band sounds like fun but i've NEVER had an opportunity to play. and i want to try drums! LOL_

 
I LOVE ROCK BAND AND GUITAR HERO. I play expert level Guitar Hero. I love showing those boys up! =D Try the drums! They're fun! I'm awful at the drums though!


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Yeah, I'm still waiting to hear back...my stomach is all in knots!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I wish you the best of luck darling!!!! You'll get it! =) And if they don't want you, THEY DON'T DESERVE YOU, THEY'RE LOSERS. HAHAHAHA.

Just had to get that out.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 7, 2008)

OK, they called back - I'm starting on Monday!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 7, 2008)

Theres some new looks on the MAC site under the 'Picks' heading!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_It's also DH's and my anniversary!!  4 blissful years we've been married, lol!  (That's a little inside joke between us - I sprung the fact that I wanted to quit my job and go to law school only a couple of weeks after we were married)._

 
Happy four year anniversary! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Are you going to do anything special to celebrate your anniversary and your new job? 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_I am sure things will turn out for the best! We are all rooting for ya! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And congrats on the anniversary! My bf and I will have been dating for 4 yrs as of Sept 26!_

 
Congrats!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Oh Katie-I got us a space in the CoC event, but it is at 8 PM._

 
I don't know for sure yet if I will be able to go but I will keep you posted!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_OK, they called back - I'm starting on Monday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Woo-hoo!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Congratulations Karin!


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Hey...I went to the Dark Side with you in mind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I bought Bing from CoC today. I just couldn't resist it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll prolly only do a light finger dabbing coat.

_

 
Eeeeee... Bing is definitely one of the CoC lippies that I am most excited about. How do you find it? You lucky you, having it noooowwww!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Sorry I haven't been around a lot. I just got over a fight with the boyfriend.
I was just a bit disappointed that he wasn't making an effort to call me, when I was always the one calling. And I mentioned that to him on Friday... and THEN he didn't call me Saturday. So I was like.. huh? Yeaaaaah.

But it's all good now. =)

And all this talk of anniversaries!
I've made it to 2 months as of this day!
Shall I show you all what my boy looks like? =)


Samantha I have 5 dazzleglasses! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Add me in too. XD



I LOVE ROCK BAND AND GUITAR HERO. I play expert level Guitar Hero. I love showing those boys up! =D Try the drums! They're fun! I'm awful at the drums though!_

 
I play on medium on Guitar Hero and can do a bit on hard. I get finger dyslexia and mangle things. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll give the new stats their own post. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_OK, they called back - I'm starting on Monday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
HURRAY!!! That's really exciting!


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 7, 2008)

The overall mean number of dazzleglasses per bimbo is now 7.533! Without those certain two people, the mean is still a perfect 5.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 7, 2008)

I gooooooot mooooore starflash! I ended up with seven total. Aahahahahahaha. Smoke & Diamonds, Grand Entrance, Dreammaker, Top Hat, Mink & Sable, Talent Pool and Lotusland (that's right Adina, I went there!). All done via B2M!

When I lined up my army of empty pigment jars on the counter tonight to B2M for the additional 5, the MAs were all staring at them and asking where my pigments went! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If they thought that was a lot, just wait til Cult of Cherry... MWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 7, 2008)

...Is anyone else drooling over the black lips shown in one of the new sections under the picks on MAC?


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Eeeeee... Bing is definitely one of the CoC lippies that I am most excited about. How do you find it? You lucky you, having it noooowwww!
_

 
Where else... Ebay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_...Is anyone else drooling over the black lips shown in one of the new sections under the picks on MAC?_

 
Dunno about the black lips...but, I was wondering if Nightmoth would be good with the CoC lip colors. I can't say that I ever took a look at it IRL. And, I'll tell you what else I saw that made me think of you...Smashbox Wicked Lovely lip pencil in Tempt..a Deep Black Cherry...Sephora exclusive


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 7, 2008)

freaking cripes Darkishstar reallllly you play expert??? wow you need to teach me!!!






 way tooo freaking GO KARIN!!! WOOOOOHOOOO!!!! congrats on the job, AND the anniversary!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 7, 2008)

We just got back from dinner at a place called Spaghetti Works - they have yummy pasta and sauces.  I always get their Red Clam Sauce w/ angel hair.  It's basic marinara, made spicy and with clams - yum!  We swung by DQ for dessert - also yum!

I was really hoping the Autumn/Winter Trends would have more stuff from the Pro Line.  I don't need the Black and Mahogany gloss.  Was hoping for a pigment or two, like they did with Platinum.


----------



## stv578 (Aug 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_OK, they called back - I'm starting on Monday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Woo hoo!  K, not sure where the quote about your anniversary went, but Happy Anniversary!  Either of your parents bugging the two of you to have kids yet?!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I gooooooot mooooore starflash! I ended up with seven total. Aahahahahahaha. Smoke & Diamonds, Grand Entrance, Dreammaker, Top Hat, Mink & Sable, Talent Pool and Lotusland (that's right Adina, I went there!). All done via B2M!_

 

Great haul! No Glamour Check and Bold & Brazen?!  

I tried Sunset B today with Go on the outer corner and Dreammaker over Sunset B just on the middle of the lid.  Gotta say, it turned out rather pretty!


----------



## trammie (Aug 7, 2008)

Ahh! I can't wait to get more dazzleglasses. I am in need of Date Night (by far my favoorrriitee).

Happy Annivarsary for all of you! =)


----------



## kobri (Aug 7, 2008)

Congrats Karin!!


----------



## KikiB (Aug 7, 2008)

Date Night DOES kick ass. I love it. 

Today was fun, my friend and I decided to ride one of the Double Tall busses...and it's a must-do if you are in the Seattle area. We figured "Why not?" but unfortunately, we were not in the very front.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 We were second row though...and it is truly an experience, seeing Seattle from the second story.

Katie...keep me posted though on the CoC event. If you can't, no worries. Just let me know
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You all are lucky to have anniversaries...the only one I have coming up is my 2-year anniversary at the store on the 22nd of October.


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_freaking cripes Darkishstar reallllly you play expert??? wow you need to teach me!!!






 way tooo freaking GO KARIN!!! WOOOOOHOOOO!!!! congrats on the job, AND the anniversary!!_

 
Yep, I freaking play expert. I'm rather proud that I am one of the only girls I know that can play Knights of Cydonia on expert!!!! =)

(But I think it has something to do with playing piano for like.. 13 years.. hahahaha)


----------



## KikiB (Aug 8, 2008)

And I can't even pass the easiest song on the lowest level...I am not coordinated at all.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Woo hoo! K, not sure where the quote about your anniversary went, but Happy Anniversary! Either of your parents bugging the two of you to have kids yet?!_

 
Fortunately, no.  We didn't get anything since I went back to school and I think both our parents recognize we want to pay off most or all my school debt before we have kids.  DH has set up a budget so that we can pay it off in 3 years.  I'm sure the extended relatives will start asking, though.  Two of my cousins on my dad's side already have kids and that's just the way they are.  My mom's side is more academic-oriented, so they get us wanting to wait a little longer.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_And I can't even pass the easiest song on the lowest level...I am not coordinated at all._

 
I'm not very good, either.  My BIL got DH an X-Box for his b-day last year and we played some, but I just got so frustrated (I'm not a very good sport).  I guess I figured since I played piano for so long and have a decent sense of rhythm that I should do well...not so much.

So, I totally changed my mind - I want that Walnut gloss from the Autumn/Winter Trend.  I don't know what I'll do with it, but I think it'll be pretty!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Clearly, my dear, I despise you with all of my matte black heart.



With the fiends: 7.714 dazzleglasses per bimbo. Without fiends: 5. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL, I <3 you too Samantha! :-D

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Hey...I went to the Dark Side with you in mind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I bought Bing from CoC today. I just couldn't resist it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll prolly only do a light finger dabbing coat._

 
You must swatch for us! I am actually going to the COC event next Tuesday (thanks to a very special person who gave me her invite
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and I can't wait to review and swatch for you all when i get back :-D

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Sorry I haven't been around a lot._

 
You look lovely in your avatar pic!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_OK, they called back - I'm starting on Monday!_

 
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!! :STARS:

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Theres some new looks on the MAC site under the 'Picks' heading!_

 
Yay for new looks!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_The overall mean number of dazzleglasses per bimbo is now 7.533! Without those certain two people, the mean is still a perfect 5. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yay for messing up the avg! Alison, we rock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I gooooooot mooooore starflash! I ended up with seven total. Aahahahahahaha. Smoke & Diamonds, Grand Entrance, Dreammaker, Top Hat, Mink & Sable, Talent Pool and Lotusland (that's right Adina, I went there!). All done via B2M!_

 
Oh no you di'int. LOL! I hope it works well for you and that you enjoy em 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So ladies, I am happy to report I will actually be around this weekend to chat with all of you with the exception of Saturday when I am going to see Cirque de Soleil's Saltimbanco :-D So excited as this will be my first cirque de soleil experience


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_ 
It's also DH's and my anniversary!! 4 blissful years we've been married, lol! (That's a little inside joke between us - I sprung the fact that I wanted to quit my job and go to law school only a couple of weeks after we were married)._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_OK, they called back - I'm starting on Monday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Congratulations, on both!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_...Is anyone else drooling over the black lips shown in one of the new sections under the picks on MAC?_

 
NOOOOOOOO, YOU BLACK-LIPPED FREAK OF NATURE!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trammie* 

 
_ I am in need of Date Night (by far my favoorrriitee).
_

 
You know, Date Night is weird. I love it, of course. But when my MA applied it, he did it on my bare lips and it was this super glam, violet plummish thing. Which was cool. I applied it overtop of Fleshpot lipstick, and it was a baby pink gloss. WEIRD!

You guys are gonna hate me but I dont even wear my dazzleglasses anymore. They are just so thick and special and I never go anywhere anyways. i think they are a good clubbin lipgloss. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways I made a small order of the 239 brush (thanks for those who recommended it) and Merrily blush (had to get it before it sold out, God forbid) and its already shipped, and on its way to me today. I cant wait to try my new eyeshadow brush, because my shadow was SUCKING before. Now if it still sucks with this brush, then I'm a failure. LoL. We'll see I guess. 

And if decided to sell my Nuance blush. Noooooooooot working for me. Nope nope nope.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Yay for messing up the avg! Alison, we rock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

That we do!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Karin - Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_That we do!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
hey dear, are you feeling any better?


----------



## KikiB (Aug 8, 2008)

The thing that I am more excited about in the trends are the Reflects glitters...if I have extra cash, I might have to order some when I do Manish Arora.


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_And I can't even pass the easiest song on the lowest level...I am not coordinated at all._

 
I find if you start on easy, the number of buttons is too little and it's actually harder to play. You should try Guitar Hero on medium. =)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_You look lovely in your avatar pic!_

 
Thank you!!! =)
I adore that picture of you in your user profile, btw. =)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_You guys are gonna hate me but I dont even wear my dazzleglasses anymore. They are just so thick and special and I never go anywhere anyways. i think they are a good clubbin lipgloss. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree with this. They're great for clubbing! I usually wear my Dazzleglass when I'm not going out with my boyfriend though, he doesn't want glitter all over his face, so I stick with a creamy lipstick or shimmery kind, so it doesn't end up all over his face. Hahahahah. Or I wear them when I'm going out with friends, because I don't kiss them! lol!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_The thing that I am more excited about in the trends are the Reflects glitters...if I have extra cash, I might have to order some when I do Manish Arora._

 
I want Reflects Turquatic!!!!!!
But I don't use my glitters all too often... so I probably won't.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Speaking of clubbing, I just have to gush a little. =)
This is a picture of me and my boyfriend right before we went clubbing.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 8, 2008)

Aren't you two just the cutest!!  Love the shoeless feet!


----------



## KikiB (Aug 8, 2008)

See I don't actually own Guitar Hero, it's just when I am at other people's houses (which is very rare) that I do play it. As far as the glitters, I do find that I dont reach for them that often because I have so little time sometimes when I am doing my makeup, and also my eyes are a bit irritated ATM. 

Lucky that you get to go clubbing...I probably never will get to, but it is for the best.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Where else... Ebay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Dunno about the black lips...but, I was wondering if Nightmoth would be good with the CoC lip colors. I can't say that I ever took a look at it IRL. And, I'll tell you what else I saw that made me think of you...Smashbox Wicked Lovely lip pencil in Tempt..a Deep Black Cherry...Sephora exclusive_

 
I love the looks of the Wicked Lovely collection; smashbox is my other major cosmetic love, you know. If my next paycheque is as good as I think it will be, I'll likely be ordering some of it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_ 
Great haul! No Glamour Check and Bold & Brazen?!  

I tried Sunset B today with Go on the outer corner and Dreammaker over Sunset B just on the middle of the lid.  Gotta say, it turned out rather pretty!_

 
I was absolutely not getting more than 7, but now that I think of it I'm kind of not super happy with Talent Pool. I can't take it back, though, since it was a B2M. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is what happens when you get over excited! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anything with brown to it usually loses my attention very quickly. I DID like them, but I knew I'd wear the colours I got a lot more. My brown collection consisting of Sable, All That Glitters, Woodwinked and now Warming Trend gets very little action. If I want neutral, I go grey. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Yep, I freaking play expert. I'm rather proud that I am one of the only girls I know that can play Knights of Cydonia on expert!!!! =)

(But I think it has something to do with playing piano for like.. 13 years.. hahahaha)_

 
Gaaahhhhhh. I LOVE that song. I've been a fan of Muse pretty much since their album Origin of Symmetry came out (2001?), which is unusual since they really weren't known around here... Ahahahaha. <3 When I once FINALLY found OofS in a CD store, they wanted $40 or so before tax for it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_LOL, I <3 you too Samantha! :-D

You must swatch for us! I am actually going to the COC event next Tuesday (thanks to a very special person who gave me her invite
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and I can't wait to review and swatch for you all when i get back :-D


Oh no you di'int. LOL! I hope it works well for you and that you enjoy em 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So ladies, I am happy to report I will actually be around this weekend to chat with all of you with the exception of Saturday when I am going to see Cirque de Soleil's Saltimbanco :-D So excited as this will be my first cirque de soleil experience 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My Lotusland, by the way, is lovely. I have zero complaints about colour payoff and the texture is quite blendable for me. Hurray inconsistencies? AND OH DEAR GOD I LOVE CIRQUE. When Saltimbanco came to Halifax last August, I went TWICE. And I was just a couple rows back in the front and centre floor section for one of those shows. It frigging rocks. IF YOU DO NOT LOVE IT, YOU ARE CRAZY.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_
NOOOOOOOO, YOU BLACK-LIPPED FREAK OF NATURE!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







And if decided to sell my Nuance blush. Noooooooooot working for me. Nope nope nope.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well, I'm not black-lipped YET! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, I'm highly amused since I decided all of last night that I want Nuance. I sent you a PM. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_I find if you start on easy, the number of buttons is too little and it's actually harder to play. You should try Guitar Hero on medium. =)



_

 
Easy is boring, but it's a good way to break it in if you are rather terrible at it... Trick is to only use your first two fingers and get used to moving them around as well as strumming up AND down right off the bat. Hey, I started out doing terribly on easy and now I can even do some stuff on hard! Not well, but still. I can 5 star most of the songs on medium. It's interesting, too, because as you progress through the series it gets more difficult (in my opinion). One is easier than two, and two is easier than three! I haven't played Rock the 80s, and I don't know if it's out, but the Aerosmith one? Which is actually supposed to be really easy...

That's a cute picture!


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_See I don't actually own Guitar Hero, it's just when I am at other people's houses (which is very rare) that I do play it. As far as the glitters, I do find that I dont reach for them that often because I have so little time sometimes when I am doing my makeup, and also my eyes are a bit irritated ATM. 

Lucky that you get to go clubbing...I probably never will get to, but it is for the best._

 
I (ab)used the employee discount of someone who was my friend at the time last year before Christmas at the local game store to pick up a used PS2, extra controller, guitar hero controller, GH1, GH2 and a bunch of other games. Ahahahaha. Before Christmas, there's an extra discount on top of their usual one. It rocked. Plus, I bought GH3 for the boyfriend-man for Christmas, and now that we live together I can play it any time I want.


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Aren't you two just the cutest!!  Love the shoeless feet!_

 
Thanks so much! xD We're Asian, in an Asian house, we never wear shoes in the house.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_See I don't actually own Guitar Hero, it's just when I am at other people's houses (which is very rare) that I do play it. As far as the glitters, I do find that I dont reach for them that often because I have so little time sometimes when I am doing my makeup, and also my eyes are a bit irritated ATM. 

Lucky that you get to go clubbing...I probably never will get to, but it is for the best._

 
(I don't own it either. xD) I really want to, but my spending on MAC will pretty much ensure that I never get to own Guitar Hero. T_T So yeah, I deffo attribute the expert level to playing piano. xD

Why would you never going clubbing be for the best? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Gaaahhhhhh. I LOVE that song. I've been a fan of Muse pretty much since their album Origin of Symmetry came out (2001?), which is unusual since they really weren't known around here... Ahahahaha. <3 When I once FINALLY found OofS in a CD store, they wanted $40 or so before tax for it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Easy is boring, but it's a good way to break it in if you are rather terrible at it... Trick is to only use your first two fingers and get used to moving them around as well as strumming up AND down right off the bat. Hey, I started out doing terribly on easy and now I can even do some stuff on hard! Not well, but still. I can 5 star most of the songs on medium. It's interesting, too, because as you progress through the series it gets more difficult (in my opinion). One is easier than two, and two is easier than three! I haven't played Rock the 80s, and I don't know if it's out, but the Aerosmith one? Which is actually supposed to be really easy...

That's a cute picture!_

 
I'm a BIG fan of Muse. If I could ever see them live, I could die happy. XD I adore Origin of Symmetry. =)

Oh geez. I learned guitar hero the completely wrong way then. I can strum up and down, if I attempt to, but I usually don't. So I can't play ALL of the songs on Expert. I'm actually a low-level expert player hahahahah. I adore Guitar Hero 2 (I have a love affair with Freezepop's Less Talk More Rokk) and 3, but 1 had great songs. I hate the 80's one.. and I've not played the Aerosmith version.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Thanks so much! xD We're Asian, in an Asian house, we never wear shoes in the house.


I'm a BIG fan of Muse. If I could ever see them live, I could die happy. XD I adore Origin of Symmetry. =)

Oh geez. I learned guitar hero the completely wrong way then. I can strum up and down, if I attempt to, but I usually don't. So I can't play ALL of the songs on Expert. I'm actually a low-level expert player hahahahah. I adore Guitar Hero 2 (I have a love affair with Freezepop's Less Talk More Rokk) and 3, but 1 had great songs. I hate the 80's one.. and I've not played the Aerosmith version._

 
1) No shoes in my non-Asian household, either. Before I moved and there were constant showings of the place I was in (since it was for sale), people never took off their shoes and it drove me nuts. They actually tracked so much dirt over my bathmat that it is permanently stained and dirty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It matches the bathroom set I have, too, so it'd be awkward to switch to anything else!
2) I played the living hell out of Origin of Symmetry. If it was possible to wear out MP3s, I so would have done it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3) You are not alone in your love affair of Less Talk, More Rokk, AT ALL. Oh, dude, that song makes me SO happy.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 8, 2008)

See the latest game system I own...is a pink Nintendo DS. I haven't bought any games for it in a long time, although I need to soon. If they remade Pokemon Puzzle League I would be a very happy camper.

As for the clubbing-I don't really have any friends, I'm very uncomfortable around alcohol, and I don't drive or live anywhere near clubs. Figure it's best that I stay home and read political blogs and keep my fat ass out of the clubs.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 8, 2008)

Darkishstar you and your boyfriend are very adorable together!  I am a big fan of Muse as well.

Hope everyone is having a very happy Friday!

Karin I hope that you have a very relaxing weekend before you start your job on Monday!

Adina enjoy the Cirque show!  I love those.  I have seen two in Vegas and they were awesome!

Hope all of the rest of you have a good weekend! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I don't have any plans which is fine with me!  I could use a nice weekend with nothing to do!


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 8, 2008)

Our kitty Chewy just did the craziest thing.  He decided to go head-first down in a space between our family room chair and the wall...only he got stuck!!  We could see his little hind end sticking out and his little feet kicking away. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  DH pulled the chair away from the wall so Chewy could escape - what a dork!!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 8, 2008)

That is too funny!  Cats are such a good source of entertainment!  That picture of him in your avatar still cracks me up everytime I see it.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 8, 2008)

I personally LOVE Lolcats. We have many cats at home and they do entertain...but I don't like being around the dramatics of my parents and brother so I typically stay in my room where the cats are NOT allowed. I have feathers and boas and fake flowers and sparklies and the cats would have a field day. I love the one with the cat with the wild fur and the work shirt and it was "Stressed?"-"Stressed Out My Ass!" and so forth. Good times.

The ol saying goes, dogs may have their family...but cats have their staff. SO TRUE.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 8, 2008)

Yeah, I could spend hours looking at those pics!


----------



## KikiB (Aug 8, 2008)

It was hilarious yesterday as well because I was at a bus stop with my friend (we were coming back home after taking the Double Tall) and I was getting stuff out that I was going to give to her...and then I reach into one of the pockets on the inside of the purse and there is my Goldmine shadow that I thought was lost forever! I had not used the purse in months and it just sat in the tub that has all my purses. And less than 24 hours later, I hit pan on it. 

And I also figured out that Sushi Flower can make a really good blush on me.


----------



## Zantedge (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_1) No shoes in my non-Asian household, either._

 
No one I know wears shoes in there house. I think it's weird to wear shoes indoors... lol.

And as for cats... I love them but I'm much more of a dog person.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 8, 2008)

I ALWAYS wear shoes here at home, although figure when I move out I'll probably just wear slippers. When I'm at my computer, I'm never wearing shoes unless I just got home from work and I'm wearing my boots and was too lazy to take them off.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_



_

 
You are GORGEOUS! What a cute picture.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_ 
Lucky that you get to go clubbing...I probably never will get to, but it is for the best._

 
Ive never been either (I just assumed dazzleglasses are good for clubbing) lol. I am 19 but dont have a license, so i cant show ID to get in. And I dont have many friends either, I do want to go clubbing at least once while Im still young. Even though sometimes I feel 40 years old 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_ 

Well, I'm not black-lipped YET! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, I'm highly amused since I decided all of last night that I want Nuance. I sent you a PM. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zantedge* 

 
_No one I know wears shoes in there house. I think it's weird to wear shoes indoors... lol._

 
LoL I dont like wearing shoes in the house either. I HATE WHEN IT RAINS, AND PEOPLE DONT WIPE THEIR FEET WELL ENOUGH, OR TAKE OFF THEIR SHOES!! Omg thats such a pet peeve of mine. They track wetness and mud and nastyness everywher,e and then us clean feeted people have to walk on their mess. Grodie

I always get CoachKitten and Purrtykitty confused. ALL. THE. TIME.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I always get CoachKitten and Purrtykitty confused. ALL. THE. TIME. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'll take that as a compliment! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think that purrtykitty and I are pretty similar in a lot of ways.  If I remember correct we have the same initials, both LOVE cats, both are NW 15, and have brown hair. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Clubbing is fun but it gets old fast IMO.  Now I would much rather stay home or go to a pub.  It is fun to experience a few times but overall you are not missing a whole lot.

I love lol cats too and the bad cat stuff.  I have a bad cat daily calendar and I get a good laugh out of that.  I keep trying to see if I can find Coach doing something funny so I can send a picture of him in.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I'll take that as a compliment! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think that purrtykitty and I are pretty similar in a lot of ways. If I remember correct we have the same initials, both LOVE cats, both are NW 15, and have brown hair. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ditto!!  You are correct!


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zantedge* 

 
_No one I know wears shoes in there house. I think it's weird to wear shoes indoors... lol.

And as for cats... I love them but I'm much more of a dog person. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know people that wear shoes indoors. *shrugs*

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I

Clubbing is fun but it gets old fast IMO.  Now I would much rather stay home or go to a pub.  It is fun to experience a few times but overall you are not missing a whole lot._

 
I agree. I don't particularly enjoy it. Crowds of people, spilled drinks, broken glass, physical contact with random strangers... bleh. I'm completely and utterly a pub girl, and always have been.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 8, 2008)

I am totally a pub girl too.  I actually enjoy being able to have a conversation with people when I go out and not scream at them over loud pumping music.  God that made me sound so old!  

So today I totally woke up late and didn't have time to put any makeup on before work.  The whole day people kept saying, "Oh you look so tired" which is code for "Wow you look like crap today!"  It drives me nuts!  I really was tired today but why do people feel like they have to comment on that?  I think that I have just had a long week at work but it totally made me want to scream!  Okay I am done ranting now!


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 8, 2008)

^^I just hate it when people say that!  That or, "Are you feeling OK?"

I'm much more of a pub or wine bar girl, too.  I enjoy hearing what people have to say and I'd like my hearing to around when I'm old.


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi Everyone! I have been coming here for a while now, but this is my very first post. I want to let the world know that I am a MAC addict. It started off as buying one shadow two years ago and that was it. Now on to a love of mine. Dazzleglass, oh how I love thee. I tried to budget and be good and get one, and I did. Then one became two, and two became nine. Oh god my credit card hates me. Anyway, I am thrilleddddd to find out these bad boys are coming back for good soon! This means I can stop using these for "special makeup days" lol. I can't wait for more. I hope they have new colors as well as the ones they had out. I missed out on Love Alert
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but maybe now I can get my hands on it. My favorites are Pleasure Principle and Steppin Out. So ladies, I am here to beg...may I please become a dazzleglass bimbo?


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 8, 2008)

Halifax, by the way, has the largest number of bars/pubs/night spots etc per capita in all of North America.

Drink anyone?


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 8, 2008)

Hello BrokefromMAC!!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_Hi Everyone! I have been coming here for a while now, but this is my very first post. I want to let the world know that I am a MAC addict. It started off as buying one shadow two years ago and that was it. Now on to a love of mine. Dazzleglass, oh how I love thee. I tried to budget and be good and get one, and I did. Then one became two, and two became nine. Oh god my credit card hates me. Anyway, I am thrilleddddd to find out these bad boys are coming back for good soon! This means I can stop using these for "special makeup days" lol. I can't wait for more. I hope they have new colors as well as the ones they had out. I missed out on Love Alert
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but maybe now I can get my hands on it. My favorites are Pleasure Principle and Steppin Out. So ladies, I am here to beg...may I please become a dazzleglass bimbo?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Welcome BrokefromMAC!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Halifax, by the way, has the largest number of bars/pubs/night spots etc per capita in all of North America.

Drink anyone? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ummm....do you have an extra room so I can come stay and crash after I hit all of the pubs!?!


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_Hi Everyone! I have been coming here for a while now, but this is my very first post. I want to let the world know that I am a MAC addict. It started off as buying one shadow two years ago and that was it. Now on to a love of mine. Dazzleglass, oh how I love thee. I tried to budget and be good and get one, and I did. Then one became two, and two became nine. Oh god my credit card hates me. Anyway, I am thrilleddddd to find out these bad boys are coming back for good soon! This means I can stop using these for "special makeup days" lol. I can't wait for more. I hope they have new colors as well as the ones they had out. I missed out on Love Alert
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but maybe now I can get my hands on it. My favorites are Pleasure Principle and Steppin Out. So ladies, I am here to beg...may I please become a dazzleglass bimbo?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Welcome!

...is anyone else amused by how folks drop in and beg to join the bimbos?


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Welcome BrokefromMAC!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Ummm....do you have an extra room so I can come stay and crash after I hit all of the pubs!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
I have a couch, a sleeping bag, lots of pillows and plenty of floor?


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 8, 2008)

It is pretty funny!  I hope people don't think of us a clique or that you have to really proclaim your love of dazzleglass to be a part of this thread.  It all started because of dazzleglasses but it is really has become just a fun way for all of us to get to know each other better!  All are welcome!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 8, 2008)

Yeah, I kinda worried that people thought we were a clique, too!!


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 8, 2008)

It's unfortunate we're all so obnoxious. I'm sure that's quite clear in how we welcome newcomers.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I am totally a pub girl too. I actually enjoy being able to have a conversation with people when I go out and not scream at them over loud pumping music. God that made me sound so old! 

So today I totally woke up late and didn't have time to put any makeup on before work. The whole day people kept saying, "Oh you look so tired" which is code for "Wow you look like crap today!" It drives me nuts! I really was tired today but why do people feel like they have to comment on that? I think that I have just had a long week at work but it totally made me want to scream! Okay I am done ranting now!_

 
See I am not old enough for pubs, I'm much more of a homebody, or a coffeehouse girl. I bleed glitter and coffee...that's just my Seattle upbringing though. And it would be hard for me to have a conversation in a club because I'm 20 but my hearing is atrocious. 

And yes, people give me that crap if I don't wear any makeup-but I just avoid it, bite the bullet, and either wake up extra early just so I can get my full face done, or get my eyes done before I leave because I can easily do cheeks and lips on the bus to work.


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_






 Hello BrokefromMAC!!_

 
Hi! Thanks for the welcome. I can't wait to join in these forums, everyone here seems to have so much fun.


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Welcome BrokefromMAC! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Ummm....do you have an extra room so I can come stay and crash after I hit all of the pubs!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Hi there, thanks for the welcome. I can't wait to see all the site has for topics. It's a fun site.


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Welcome!

...is anyone else amused by how folks drop in and beg to join the bimbos?_

 

Hi! LOL, never in my life did I think I would want to be called a bimbo, but it's all in good fun. So, does this mean I'm in? haha


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 8, 2008)

evening bimbos!
i've decided i want to get MSF natural power, but i have NO idea what shade to get!  i was thinking Medium

right now im about NW25-NW30

any ideas?


----------



## clslvr6spd (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_hey dear, are you feeling any better?_

 
Just got home! 
I am doing okay, I am still alive!!! YAY! Anyways, my x-rays showed nothing in my spine (I knew it was a waste of time!)...so I go in for an MRI soon. I am just soo frustrated because I hurt & I have no answer! I know its discs crunching down on my nerves because my legs ache with horrible pain, it's the worst in the morning. I do take muscle relaxers before I go to bed & that has seemed to help, but I just want to know FOR SURE what is going on. I will live though. Thanks for asking love! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My pain wasn't too bad today though, got through school with no complaints really, oh....other THAN MY BLOW DYER GETTING STOLEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I couldn't believe it!! It's not like it was some fancy one, it came in our kit @ school & they all look the same!!! BAH!!! I just want to find the trashy person that did it. I just hope the school will replace it, but I have a feeling they wont & I will have to go get one. WHAT COMES AROUND GOES AROUND BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! sorry....I am a little P.O'd about it.

How is everyone else doing???


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 9, 2008)

Sorry to hear that your legs are still feeling bad Allison.  Hopefully the MRI will give some answers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That sucks about your blow dryer being stolen!  Seriously why do people have to do s**t like that!?!  I hope that you find who did it so that you don't have to buy a new one.  

Do you have any big plans for the weekend?


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi again ladies. I thought since you all seem to know each other well, I should introduce myself a bit better to the forums. My name is Rachel and I'm a 30 year old woman from Massachusetts. I LOVE MAC, sorry, had to get that out, I'm excited cause my online MAC order came in today.woooooooooo


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 9, 2008)

So I totally forgot to add that I finally got my hands on a Dresscamp Too Fab lipstick!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I was okay about missing most of the dresscamp collection but I was so bummed that I missed this lipstick.  I love fuschia lipsticks!  I am so freaking excited to get this I can't even stand it!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_Hi again ladies. I thought since you all seem to know each other well, I should introduce myself a bit better to the forums. My name is Rachel and I'm a 30 year old woman from Massachusetts. I LOVE MAC, sorry, had to get that out, I'm excited cause my online MAC order came in today.woooooooooo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hi Rachel!  I'm Katie.  What did you get in your MAC order if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Hi Rachel! I'm Katie. What did you get in your MAC order if you don't mind me asking._

 
Hi Katie
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'm so excited haha, sorry. I got Sunset B. and Grand Entrance starflash eyeshadows, feline eyeliner, and minted eyeliner. OMG I love it all! I also bought Smoke and Diamonds eyeshadow(holy crap its so pretty!) and Lotusland the other day. I'm dying now though, I was going to order one more Smoke and Diamonds but I just looked and its sold out online
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Oh well, time to find a Macy's that has one left. Have you tried the Starflash shadows out yet?


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 9, 2008)

Yes and I LOVE them!  So far I have dreammaker, smoke & diamonds (x2), grand entrance, talent pool, top hat, and go.  I am debating getting sunset b and lotusland though.  I have got to save up for Cult of Cherry!


----------



## Zantedge (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_So I totally forgot to add that I finally got my hands on a Dresscamp Too Fab lipstick!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I was okay about missing most of the dresscamp collection but I was so bummed that I missed this lipstick.  I love fuschia lipsticks!  I am so freaking excited to get this I can't even stand it!_

 
*is completely jealous!*

Welcome, Rachel, to the land of the bimbos!


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Yes and I LOVE them! So far I have dreammaker, smoke & diamonds (x2), grand entrance, talent pool, top hat, and go. I am debating getting sunset b and lotusland though. I have got to save up for Cult of Cherry!_

 

See, you were smart about Smoke and Diamonds by getting 2. *sigh* lol. I hope they make this texture a permanent one in the collection. Its amazing. I am thinking about Top Hat but some people are saying it's chalky. I like Sunset B. alot. Its a bit brighter than baby pink, but it's still in that family. Lotusland is sheer, but its such a pretty color i don't mind. I need to figure out what colors to pair these Starflash shdows with.


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zantedge* 

 
_*is completely jealous!*

Welcome, Rachel, to the land of the bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Hi, thanks for the welcome
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'm jealous too, I didn't get anything from the Dresscamp collection cause I was broke lol.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 9, 2008)

I can't wait to try it out!  I woke up to late to get any of the dresscamp stuff the day it came out and I was so disappointed.  I also didn't want to pay $40+ for it on ebay and someone on another site had it for $20 which I thought was a deal.  

I kind of knew after reading the starflash thread that if I didn't get two smoke and diamonds that I would be disappointed.  I normally don't buy back ups though.


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 9, 2008)

This is the first time I tried the feline pencil. I know some people hate it and some love it. I tried it on my waterline today, and yes it did smudge a bit to the corners, but all liners do that on me. It stayed on my waterline pretty good, which most liners don't last there like 10 min on me. I am thinking of buying a backup, but my husband is already freaking out about how much i spent this week on MAC, lol. What do you guys think about feline?


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 9, 2008)

I have to admit that when feline came out last year I bought it and never used it.  But I pulled it out the other day and I actually really liked how it looked and it didn't smudge too much on me.  Plus it is sooooo black which I love!


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I have to admit that when feline came out last year I bought it and never used it. But I pulled it out the other day and I actually really liked how it looked and it didn't smudge too much on me. Plus it is sooooo black which I love!_

 

I know! I have to admit that the liners I have now, that I thought were black, actually look dark grey. I have been using Revlon Colorstay in black for years now, but I swear they changed the formula. It doesn't seem to be working as well. Thats why I moved on to Feline. Now of course I'm going to love it and only have bought one. Well, so much for my budget. I just wrote MAC and asked that they keep Starflash and Feline part of the permanent collection. Who knows, maybe if enough people e-mail them, they will keep them.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 9, 2008)

Personally I prefer UD's Zero liner...it is waterproof and it stays on me well enough. I don't need Feline since I found something that works for me.

As for Starflash, the only shadow I got is Sunset B.-and I honestly prefer Angelcake and then Fuschia pigment over that. It's nice but I'm not the biggest fanatic of it. I would have bought Lotusland, Dreammaker, and Grand Entrance but working retail I make very little, not to mention that one pay period they only gave me 20 hours...so yeah. Translation-no MAC money. I might get some Tuesday night, but if not then I always have Friday when I get paid. Smoke & Diamonds is a colour I would never use. I don't do neutrals, and I don't do greys. I also have never done a smokey eye in my life, they are useless for me personally.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Sorry to hear that your legs are still feeling bad Allison.  Hopefully the MRI will give some answers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





That sucks about your blow dryer being stolen!  Seriously why do people have to do s**t like that!?!  I hope that you find who did it so that you don't have to buy a new one.  

Do you have any big plans for the weekend?_

 

Thanks girly!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope it turns up. I have to bring in my really nice one from home, it just wont leave me side!!! 

Nothing really, just relaxing...maybe setup the 55 gallon, depends on how the water tests in the rubbermaid for the live rock. I am getting excited!
What are your plans?

(I will be back this afternoon after school!!)


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_This is the first time I tried the feline pencil. I know some people hate it and some love it. I tried it on my waterline today, and yes it did smudge a bit to the corners, but all liners do that on me. It stayed on my waterline pretty good, which most liners don't last there like 10 min on me. I am thinking of buying a backup, but my husband is already freaking out about how much i spent this week on MAC, lol. What do you guys think about feline?_

 
I've decided that I really like these liners and that I need backups.  I'm in loooove with Orpheus, since it's kinda "brown".  And Feline is a great black liner for me, since it's not that deep, true black.  I also just may get a backup of Smoke and Diamonds, but I'll wait until CoC comes out.  I've made too many trips to my counter lately!


----------



## stv578 (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_ WHAT COMES AROUND GOES AROUND BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! sorry....I am a little P.O'd about it._

 
This is so true. You know you can always vent here!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_So I totally forgot to add that I finally got my hands on a Dresscamp Too Fab lipstick! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was okay about missing most of the dresscamp collection but I was so bummed that I missed this lipstick. I love fuschia lipsticks! I am so freaking excited to get this I can't even stand it!_

 
Awesome! Yay for Too Fab! It's actually a really pretty and toned down fuschia colour, which is why I love it!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I kind of knew after reading the starflash thread that if I didn't get two smoke and diamonds that I would be disappointed. I normally don't buy back ups though._

 
I'm contemplating a backup of S & D also. I almost picked one up yesterday when I went to get Lotusland, but restrained myself!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I've decided that I really like these liners and that I need backups. I'm in loooove with Orpheus, since it's kinda "brown". And Feline is a great black liner for me, since it's not that deep, true black. I also just may get a backup of Smoke and Diamonds, but I'll wait until CoC comes out. I've made too many trips to my counter lately! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I really wanted to love Feline, because I prefer pencil liners, but it smudged really badly on me, I mean in a matter of a couple of hours. I do have Raven and Jealous and also picked up Orpheus this time around, but with these one's I use them under e/s usually and really smudge them out, so they don't end up smudging under my eyes. 

So ladies, I haven't yet caught up with the last few pages. I'm still adjusting to these work hours, and naturally when I get home I really don't get a second to sit down till the kiddies are in bed and they normally go to bed rather late. So my days are non-stop from early morning till night. I ended crashing before 10 last night! And I'm kicking myself for inviting over a pile of people for dinner tonight, but kinda had to because we have family in town and my parent's house is still under renovation so they couldn't do it. But man, I hate cleaning to have guests over, only to have the place get trashed, lol!  Oh well, it's one of my selling points when trying to convince the DH that we need a bigger place!

Otherwise, I'm happy to report that I'm getting my first paycheque in a few days and then another one on our regular payday just in time for CoC!!!!  Though I intend to be really good for the next few collections!  I've also decided to pick up a few items with the Ungaro collection (that is the right name, right?!).


----------



## stv578 (Aug 9, 2008)

I almost forgot!  I tried Smoke and Diamonds yesterday on the outer corner with Illegal Cargo over the lid and Grand Entrance on the inner corner and was pleasantly suprised out how nice they went together!  And the MA at the MAC store had Go on over Bare Study PP over her entire lid with Smut on the outer corner.  It was gorgeous!  Just thought I'd share!

BTW, Glam8babe... your avatar is soooo adorable.  Love it!


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 9, 2008)

Yay for paychecks!  DH is allowing me to spend my first few paychecks on whatever I want (before the ol' school loan budget starts), so some will go to a few more clothes (I'm eyeing some stuff at Anthropologie, can we say expensive?!), and I'll definitely have to save some up for all the MAC coming down the pipe here in the next few months.

It is so tiring entertaining people.  All that cleaning and cooking...and then cleaning again.  Whew...good luck, Nora!  You'll need a nice big glass of wine and a sleeping pill so you can sleep the day away tomorrow!


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Everyone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Has anyone here tried Top Hat? It looks chalky in some swatches and frost in others. I can't figure out if I like it or not. I want to B4M soon but I need to decide if I want Top Hat or a lippie.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_Hi! LOL, never in my life did I think I would want to be called a bimbo, but it's all in good fun. So, does this mean I'm in? haha
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Embrace the bimbo. Love the bimbo. Be the bimbo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Yes, you're in! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_evening bimbos!
i've decided i want to get MSF natural power, but i have NO idea what shade to get!  i was thinking Medium

right now im about NW25-NW30

any ideas?_

 
Medium sounds like it should be about right to me... I'm NW15 or lighter and can use light as long as I don't pack it on (because then? It does not match). I'd definitely say give it a shot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Yes and I LOVE them!  So far I have dreammaker, smoke & diamonds (x2), grand entrance, talent pool, top hat, and go.  I am debating getting sunset b and lotusland though.  I have got to save up for Cult of Cherry!_

 
I'm irritated by starflash since a number of the shades seem to be inconsistent. I know Adina told me to avoid Lotusland because the one she has lacks colour payoff and has a crappy texture, but mine is lovely! The colour payoff is wonderful and it blends just fine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really like the colour of Lotusland... I'd skip Sunset B and probably go for Post Haste instead at some point. Matte^2 == <3

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_  I'm in loooove with Orpheus, since it's kinda "brown"._

 
That's exactly why I don't like Orpheus and skipped it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_Hey Everyone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Has anyone here tried Top Hat? It looks chalky in some swatches and frost in others. I can't figure out if I like it or not. I want to B4M soon but I need to decide if I want Top Hat or a lippie._

 
Again with the damned inconsistencies. My Top Hat is not the lovely, beautiful beast it should be. It's better than some other similar shades out there, sure, but it's not great. I don't know what to tell you... try out the tester at your local MAC and judge the texture of that first. If it's good, go for it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Also, I'm already bored with Talent Pool. I want brighter, please. If I hadn't B2Med for it, it would be going back. I'm kind of stuck with it, though. Bleh.


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 9, 2008)

Woooooohoooooooo!!! I'm a bimbo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I just told my husband I'm a bimbo now. I don't think he knows what to say to that haha.  Yeah I made it to Macys and I swatched Top Hat and its weird. It looked chalky as hell but when I put it under a light it was shimmery and frosty. But I worry that the shimmer won't show, and I don't want a flat dark purple. I dunno what to do. I get freaked out when things are LE. I feel like I HAVE to get it.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_Woooooohoooooooo!!! I'm a bimbo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I just told my husband I'm a bimbo now. I don't think he knows what to say to that haha.  Yeah I made it to Macys and I swatched Top Hat and its weird. It looked chalky as hell but when I put it under a light it was shimmery and frosty. But I worry that the shimmer won't show, and I don't want a flat dark purple. I dunno what to do. I get freaked out when things are LE. I feel like I HAVE to get it._

 
Pffft. To hell with LE! It's whether or not you like it, can afford it and will use it that counts.


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Pffft. To hell with LE! It's whether or not you like it, can afford it and will use it that counts._

 
True. I think I may pass on top hat. I am really eyeballing vegas volt lippie. I want a bright coral. I haven't tried that lippie b4.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_True. I think I may pass on top hat. I am really eyeballing vegas volt lippie. I want a bright coral. I haven't tried that lippie b4._

 
Try it out! Bright lippies are fantastic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I say this as I am uncharacteristically wearing freckletone).


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 9, 2008)

All I wear are light lippies, like delish, sandy b etc. So for summer, well what's left of it, I wanted to go bright. I just hope it won't turn orange on my NW 25 to 30 skintone. I want a true girly coral.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 9, 2008)

I enjoy lip colours such as Russian Red, Electro, Out to Shock, Hollywood Nights... AND I WANT MY NIGHT VIOLET TO GET HERE ALREADY, DAMN IT. 

And, of course, my lover Cult of Cherry. *purrs*


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 9, 2008)

Ok, so, Talent Pool - much like Warm Chill - is best used layered over other shadows to give a pretty sheen. It's just not so hot on its own. 

Today's eyes: Bare Canvas and Blanc Type from lash to brow, Talent Pool on the outer half, Cool Heat on the outer third, Climate Blue on the outer V, penned fluidline on top and outer third of lower lashline, so there jade powerpoint below penned on lower lashline outer third. A bit off shimmermoss to help blend the cool heat and talent pool. As always, black mascara. Electra on the tear duct and the rest of the lower lash line. 

Got annoyed at freckletone and switched to neutralzone lipglass pencil + NW15 studio stick + clear lipglass. Cheeks are bare except for a bit of emote to contour. 

Maybe Talent Pool and I can be friends after all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I added more talent pool over the shimmermoss over the TP, and that's where the sheen really kicked in.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 9, 2008)

Sanayhs said:


> Embrace the bimbo. Love the bimbo. Be the bimbo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Yay for paychecks!  DH is allowing me to spend my first few paychecks on whatever I want (before the ol' school loan budget starts), so some will go to a few more clothes (I'm eyeing some stuff at Anthropologie, can we say expensive?!), and I'll definitely have to save some up for all the MAC coming down the pipe here in the next few months.

It is so tiring entertaining people.  All that cleaning and cooking...and then cleaning again.  Whew...good luck, Nora!  You'll need a nice big glass of wine and a sleeping pill so you can sleep the day away tomorrow!_

 
That will be nice to have those paychecks to do what you want with them.  Buy a few new MAC items perhaps!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nora I totally understand how tiring it gets entertaining people.  A bunch of my family came over today for lunch since my grandparents are in town and my mom looked like she was about to lose it especially because of Ole (our new puppy) getting into everything and stealing food from all of the kids. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Ok, so, Talent Pool - much like Warm Chill - is best used layered over other shadows to give a pretty sheen. It's just not so hot on its own. 

Today's eyes: Bare Canvas and Blanc Type from lash to brow, Talent Pool on the outer half, Cool Heat on the outer third, Climate Blue on the outer V, penned fluidline on top and outer third of lower lashline, so there jade powerpoint below penned on lower lashline outer third. A bit off shimmermoss to help blend the cool heat and talent pool. As always, black mascara. Electra on the tear duct and the rest of the lower lash line. 

Got annoyed at freckletone and switched to neutralzone lipglass pencil + NW15 studio stick + clear lipglass. Cheeks are bare except for a bit of emote to contour. 

Maybe Talent Pool and I can be friends after all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I added more talent pool over the shimmermoss over the TP, and that's where the sheen really kicked in._

 
I am going to have to try Talent pool with shimmermoss now.  That sounds like a lovely combo.  I haven't really used much of my starflash stuff yet.  I have been really lazy lately when I have done my makeup and just done a lot of neutral looks.  

Happy Saturday everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I got a frame for my Naughty Nauticl poster but I can't figure out where to put it yet.  I might put it in the bathroom where my MAC framed postcard collage is but it might be a little too much.  I might just end up putting it in my den.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 9, 2008)

TamEva Le Fay it is wonderful to see you back!  I was wondering where you were! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have missed your delightful and funny posts!


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 9, 2008)

TamEva! You live! Did you figure out while you were gone that most aliens are secretly highly afraid of glitter? It is little wonder that they finally returned you! 

Welcome back.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_TamEva Le Fay it is wonderful to see you back! I was wondering where you were! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You're so sweet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Currently, I'm curled up on the sofa with a tub of Moose Tracks Ice Cream and watching the marathon of Glenn Close's Damages on F/X.

I gotta tell you Girls, I too, am a little iffy 'bout the new Starflashes. I have all but Dreamcatcher, StarbyNight, & Go.

It seems they kinda reinforce my LOVE for Pigments all the way. 

I want to give them a chance though...but 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so far?


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 9, 2008)

So, does anyone else think that the porcelain beauties best of thread is kind of silly? It's just people listing their favourite shades of different things, and a gazillion such threads can be found elsewhere. Also, if you're above an NW/NC20, I don't think you qualify as porcelain anymore. Ahem. 

The thing about being pasty white is that your hair and eye colours come into play quite significantly when determining what colours you can successfully wear (along with confidence levels!) - because ANYTHING LOOKS GOOD AGAINST WHITE (when applied well). 

/mini-rant


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_TamEva! You live! Did you figure out while you were gone that most aliens are secretly highly afraid of glitter? It is little wonder that they finally returned you! 

Welcome back. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
HA! HA! HA!

Glitter huh? I'll be better prepared next time, for I'm sure they'll be a next time.

Besides I had my Eye on this one - he was kinda Cute!

Thank you!

You really have no idea how great it is to be back here and able to read posts again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was scary!


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_You're so sweet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Currently, I'm curled up on the sofa with a tub of Moose Tracks Ice Cream and watching the marathon of Glenn Close's Damages on F/X.

I gotta tell you Girls, I too, am a little iffy 'bout the new Starflashes. I have all but Dreamcatcher, StarbyNight, & Go.

It seems they kinda reinforce my LOVE for Pigments all the way. 

I want to give them a chance though...but 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so far?_

 
I have Smoke and Diamonds, Dreammaker, Grand Entrance, Lotusland, Top Hat, Mink & Sable and Talent Pool. I enjoy the array of colours, and some of them are fabulous, and some of them are less so. But you know what? You can say that about some other finishes, too. They're decent, but I'm not head over heels.

...I got annoyed with mine the other day and went over them with pigments. No lie.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Also, if you're above an NW/NC20, I don't think you qualify as porcelain anymore. Ahem. 

The thing about being pasty white is that your hair and eye colours come into play quite significantly when determining what colours you can successfully wear (along with confidence levels!) - because ANYTHING LOOKS GOOD AGAINST WHITE (when applied well). 

/mini-rant_

 
_Okay!_


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_HA! HA! HA!

Glitter huh? I'll be better prepared next time, for I'm sure they'll be a next time.

Besides I had my Eye on this one - he was kinda Cute!

Thank you!

You really have no idea how great it is to be back here and able to read posts again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was scary!_

 
Good to know that at least you had _something_ to look at.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_...I got annoyed with mine the other day and went over them with pigments. No lie._

 
_Oh I believe it!_

May I be the first Bimbo to admit they've slept with their starflash makeup on and they do hold up fairly well!


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 9, 2008)

Can Anyone bring me up to speed 'bout Miss Dynamite Dazzleglass?

Is it really like a coppery gold color and will it really be released eventually?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What are your thoughts on the color?

It reminds me of Bare Necessity but more gold.


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 9, 2008)

OK thats just weird. Here I am on the bed with my laptop, writing posts about lippies and I fell asleep for what, 2 hours lol.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So back to my lippie. Has anyone tried vegas volt? I wonder if it gets orange when its on the lips, or stays a true coral.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Can Anyone bring me up to speed 'bout Miss Dynamite Dazzleglass?

Is it really like a coppery gold color and will it really be released eventually?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What are your thoughts on the color?

It reminds me of Bare Necessity but more gold._

 
Miss Dynamite should be out with the Red She Said holiday collection, and some people have already snagged it off of ebay. It's not a colour I'd ever get much use out of.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 9, 2008)

Oh, TamEva! I must ask: how many dazzleglasses do you own?


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Oh, TamEva! I must ask: how many dazzleglasses do you own?_

 
Oh let's see? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Money. Honey x2
Spanking Rich x3
Bare Necessity
Blue Comet
Love Alert
Glamour O.D.
Date Night

Wish I had more Love Alert's & Bare Necessity's though!


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 9, 2008)

If MAC had any imagination and ingenuity they would create a Dazzleglass or two, or three for CULT OF CHERRY!!!

Can you see Cult of Cherry L/G as a Dazzleglass?
A Girl can Dream...


----------



## KikiB (Aug 9, 2008)

Hahaha amen to that!

So I think I have a new love-we just got in some CO Bigelow tinted lip balms at the store and they kick ass. I got the Baby Pink mint, which is a very nice MLBB shade of pink with a fair amount of shimmer. (Well I didnt buy it but one of the managers was like "Since we made the segment green in all areas, I'll buy an item that's $10 or less") It's definitely minty and not overly shiny.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 9, 2008)

KiKi!

_Hey stranger!_

CO Bigelow tinted lip balms - don't they come in those cute tins?

What's with the depressed mood?


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Can Anyone bring me up to speed 'bout Miss Dynamite Dazzleglass?

Is it really like a coppery gold color and will it really be released eventually?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What are your thoughts on the color?

It reminds me of Bare Necessity but more gold._

 
Miss Dynamite Dazzleglass will be released the the Red She Said Holdiay collection in October.  I think that it is pretty but it is a little too orange for my tastes.  I was hoping for a true gold dazzleglass.  There are some great swatches of it in the swatch tread under Red She Said.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_OK thats just weird. Here I am on the bed with my laptop, writing posts about lippies and I fell asleep for what, 2 hours lol.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So back to my lippie. Has anyone tried vegas volt? I wonder if it gets orange when its on the lips, or stays a true coral._

 
I am NW 15 and vegas volt look pretty orange on me but it seems to be different on everyone!


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_OK thats just weird. Here I am on the bed with my laptop, writing posts about lippies and I fell asleep for what, 2 hours lol.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So back to my lippie. Has anyone tried vegas volt? I wonder if it gets orange when its on the lips, or stays a true coral._

 
Hello there BrokefromMAC! Welcome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Never tried VV Lippie, but I'd imagine this will stay true, especially, as an amplified creme which is, usually, good coverage. Also, depending on what liner is used underneath! I love _Cranapple_ Cremestick liner.

Love corals when I'm doing a retro late '50's early '60's look.


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Miss Dynamite Dazzleglass will be released the the Red She Said Holdiay collection in October. I think that it is pretty but it is a little too orange for my tastes. I was hoping for a true gold dazzleglass. There are some great swatches of it in the swatch tread under Red She Said.



I am NW 15 and vegas volt look pretty orange on me but it seems to be different on everyone!_

 
Oh no! I don't want orange lips lol. But like you said, it looks different on everyone. Are there any better corals out there? I want a pinky coral. I dunno if you guys have seen the picture someone has on here, it has like four small images. Two are a close up of eyes, one is a woman looking into a compact, and the last picture is a close up of lips eating a MAC shadow. Do you know what color lipstick that is? I love that color.


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Hello there BrokefromMAC! Welcome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Never tried VV Lippie, but I'd imagine this will stay true, especially, as an amplified creme which is, usually, good coverage. Also, depending on what liner is used underneath! I love Cranapple Cremestick liner.

Love corals when I'm doing a retro late '50's early '60's look._

 
Hey there! Thanks for the welcome
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'm dying to try it. I think that amplified creme is very good for color impact. I have Girl About Town, and that's soo bright, but I like it. I don't have cranapple liner yet
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I need to go see the cult of cherry lipglasses. I thought I didn't want anything from that collection but people talking about it here is peeking my curiosity


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 9, 2008)

OH MY FREAKING GOD!!  Do you all remember the raffle that I told you about that I signed up for at my local MAC counter?  I WON!!!  I have never won anything like this before!!!  I am so excited!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am going to pick it up tomorrow and I will post pics for you all!  There was a ton of Neo Sci-Fi stuff in it and also a black ore solar bit!!  I seriously can't stop smiling!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_That will be nice to have those paychecks to do what you want with them. Buy a few new MAC items perhaps!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yep, that's included!  Since my salary isn't as high as I was hoping, DH is going to still give me a monthly allowance.  But given all the stuff that's coming out and the fact that I still need to beef up my wardrobe, I'm going to have to seriously do some budgeting if I'm going to make sure to get my most wanted from all the collections.

I still need to get a couple of suit jackets, which means plopping down some serious $$$$.  I'm trying to do my clothing shopping around sales, and I've gotten some cute stuff, but, I'm just such a snob for certain stores - I really love Banana Republic and J. Crew, and Anthropologie is opening here soon, too.  There's also some pretty cute stuff at Target, so that will help keep costs down.  Ahh, I'll just have to ask for some giftcards for Christmas so that I can get stuff for Spring.  Gosh...I'm already thinking about Spring.

Anywho...at this point, I'm just rambling.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_Hey there! Thanks for the welcome
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I'm dying to try it. I think that amplified creme is very good for color impact. I have Girl About Town, and that's soo bright, but I like it. I don't have cranapple liner yet
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I need to go see the cult of cherry lipglasses. I thought I didn't want anything from that collection but people talking about it here is peeking my curiosity
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Cult of Cherry will be magnificent. MAGNIFICENT!!!! I will love it and dance with it and roooollllll in it! YOU CAN NOT IGNORE THE MARVEL THAT IS CULT OF CHERRY! *MWAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHA!!!!!!*

Orange lips are fun, yo. Surprising, I know, but awesome. For coral, I grab overrich lipstick (from the C-Shock collection). Or coral craze lipglass pencil. LIPGLASS PENCILS!!!

Cremestick liners make me very happy. I have Enriched Red (*<3*) and cranapple. I want more, as they definitely make my lipstick stay on longer (I'm one of those fill-in-the-lips-with-the-liner-before-lipstick types).


----------



## Winthrop44 (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_OH MY FREAKING GOD!!  Do you all remember the raffle that I told you about that I signed up for at my local MAC counter?  I WON!!!  I have never won anything like this before!!!  I am so excited!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am going to pick it up tomorrow and I will post pics for you all!  There was a ton of Neo Sci-Fi stuff in it and also a black ore solar bit!!  I seriously can't stop smiling!!_

 
How exciting!!!


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_OH MY FREAKING GOD!! Do you all remember the raffle that I told you about that I signed up for at my local MAC counter? I WON!!! I have never won anything like this before!!! I am so excited! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am going to pick it up tomorrow and I will post pics for you all! There was a ton of Neo Sci-Fi stuff in it and also a black ore solar bit!! I seriously can't stop smiling!!_

 
Soooo jealous right now. Do they always have raffles? I never head of my MAC doing that *sniffles*. But for real, congrats, thats so awesome!


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 9, 2008)

Awesome, Katie!!  You must post pics!!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 9, 2008)

I remember when I had to go shopping for suits for my job and I was in shock at how much they cost but they do last forever.  I really like Ann Klein suits but they are kind of expensive.  Plus with a suit you can really mix and match.  I have found some good suits at the outlet mall in stores like Banana Republic.


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Cult of Cherry will be magnificent. MAGNIFICENT!!!! I will love it and dance with it and roooollllll in it! YOU CAN NOT IGNORE THE MARVEL THAT IS CULT OF CHERRY! *MWAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHA!!!!!!*

Orange lips are fun, yo. Surprising, I know, but awesome. For coral, I grab overrich lipstick (from the C-Shock collection). Or coral craze lipglass pencil. LIPGLASS PENCILS!!!

Cremestick liners make me very happy. I have Enriched Red (*<3*) and cranapple. I want more, as they definitely make my lipstick stay on longer (I'm one of those fill-in-the-lips-with-the-liner-before-lipstick types)._

 
Lipglass pencils? Where the hell have I been? I have never heard of them. were they LE? I love the cremestick liners. I have naked rose, I love the color and formula. Im going to look at cult swatches now


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone!  I seriously think it was the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that helped me win!  My MAC counter was doing a raffle for their Aids Walk and they were also selling various collection posters at $5 to raise money as well.  It is a pretty good idea to help their cause.  I will post pictures as soon as I get it tomorrow.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 9, 2008)

Yeah, I have a few suits, but they're all winter-weight...which is fine for now.  I'll probably wait until Spring to buy anymore suits, when I'll hopefully have giftcards from Christmas and my b-day.  I'll hitting some outlet malls in a few weeks, so I hope I'll get some good finds there.

I'm still just stoked to even have a job!


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 9, 2008)

OMG. Why did I have to go look at the cult of cherry swatches. I needdddddd the spiced chocolate quad, and the lightly ripe lippie and rich and ripe lg. Ahhh i need another credit card.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 9, 2008)

Yeah...the swatch thread is pure enabling evil!!


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 9, 2008)

When is cult of cherry coming out?


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 9, 2008)

Ohhh....after seeing the swatches I really want lightly ripe!  That looks like a great everyday color.  I know that I want So Scarlet.  I don't know how often I would wear it but it is such a pretty unique red.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_When is cult of cherry coming out?_

 
August 21st in stores/counter and the 19th online. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It is just right around the corner!


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 9, 2008)

CoC comes out on the 21st...along with Overrich.

Speaking of entertaining...DH and I had a last-minute dinner for his family.  Yesterday, he invited his parents (and then his brother and his fiancee) over for dinner tonight...and then when they called to confirm, he proceeds to tell me that his family is coming over in 2 hours!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  WTF?!  So, we had to scurry around cleaning and I had to run to the store to get a couple of things.  Fortunately, all we did was grill out steaks and his parents brought those...and luckily we currently have a large wine collection.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_OH MY FREAKING GOD!! Do you all remember the raffle that I told you about that I signed up for at my local MAC counter? I WON!!! I have never won anything like this before!!! I am so excited! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am going to pick it up tomorrow and I will post pics for you all! There was a ton of Neo Sci-Fi stuff in it and also a black ore solar bit!! I seriously can't stop smiling!!_

 
Whaaaaaaaaat??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Congratulations!!! Buy your lottery ticket now you're on a roll Woman!


----------



## kobri (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_My pain wasn't too bad today though, got through school with no complaints really, oh....other THAN MY BLOW DYER GETTING STOLEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I couldn't believe it!! It's not like it was some fancy one, it came in our kit @ school & they all look the same!!! BAH!!! I just want to find the trashy person that did it. I just hope the school will replace it, but I have a feeling they wont & I will have to go get one. WHAT COMES AROUND GOES AROUND BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! sorry....I am a little P.O'd about it.

How is everyone else doing??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Welcome to Cosmetology school! Sorry to say, but that happens all the time, you really have to watch your stuff. When I went to school people would even take the toilet paper right out of the washroom!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_Hi again ladies. I thought since you all seem to know each other well, I should introduce myself a bit better to the forums. My name is Rachel and I'm a 30 year old woman from Massachusetts. I LOVE MAC, sorry, had to get that out, I'm excited cause my online MAC order came in today.woooooooooo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Welcome Rachel! I'm Kelly.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Ok, so, Talent Pool - much like Warm Chill - is best used layered over other shadows to give a pretty sheen. It's just not so hot on its own. 

Today's eyes: Bare Canvas and Blanc Type from lash to brow, Talent Pool on the outer half, Cool Heat on the outer third, Climate Blue on the outer V, penned fluidline on top and outer third of lower lashline, so there jade powerpoint below penned on lower lashline outer third. A bit off shimmermoss to help blend the cool heat and talent pool. As always, black mascara. Electra on the tear duct and the rest of the lower lash line. 

Got annoyed at freckletone and switched to neutralzone lipglass pencil + NW15 studio stick + clear lipglass. Cheeks are bare except for a bit of emote to contour. 

Maybe Talent Pool and I can be friends after all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I added more talent pool over the shimmermoss over the TP, and that's where the sheen really kicked in._

 
Thanks for the tips! I really want to love talent pool, but I just don't know some mornings. I tried it over rollickin' to get more payoff in the colour, but it just hasn't wowed me yet.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_OH MY FREAKING GOD!! Do you all remember the raffle that I told you about that I signed up for at my local MAC counter? I WON!!!_

 
 OMG! I let out a little shriek when I read that (so embarrassing!) but yay, so awesome!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Yeah...the swatch thread is pure enabling evil!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Man, do you know how much money I would have if I never looked at the damn swatch thread?!?

You guys were chatty while I was at work, so many posts to go through. I am trying to plan a batchelorette party. She wants something low key like dinner and games night, but I really want her to feel like we put some thought and effort into it so does anyone have any good ideas? I'm getting a little desperate.


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_August 21st in stores/counter and the 19th online. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is just right around the corner!_

 

MAC is killing me with one collection every two weeks. 
OHHHHHHH spiced chocolate will be mine
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







. Wow, that is quick. I feel a stampede to the MAC counter coming on.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_You guys were chatty while I was at work, so many posts to go through. I am trying to plan a batchelorette party. She wants something low key like dinner and games night, but I really want her to feel like we put some thought and effort into it so does anyone have any good ideas? I'm getting a little desperate._

 
Hmm, how about a wine party?  All the guests bring their favorite wine to share and you have to guess who brought what.  It's like an adult drinking game!


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_Welcome to Cosmetology school! Sorry to say, but that happens all the time, you really have to watch your stuff. When I went to school people would even take the toilet paper right out of the washroom!



Welcome Rachel! I'm Kelly.




Thanks for the tips! I really want to love talent pool, but I just don't know some mornings. I tried it over rollickin' to get more payoff in the colour, but it just hasn't wowed me yet.



OMG! I let out a little shriek when I read that (so embarrassing!) but yay, so awesome!!!


Man, do you know how much money I would have if I never looked at the damn swatch thread?!?

You guys were chatty while I was at work, so many posts to go through. I am trying to plan a batchelorette party. She wants something low key like dinner and games night, but I really want her to feel like we put some thought and effort into it so does anyone have any good ideas? I'm getting a little desperate._

 
Hi Kelly! I am new but having so much fun talking about my beloved MAC with people who share my obsession.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Whaaaaaaaaat??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Congratulations!!! Buy your lottery ticket now you're on a roll Woman!_

 
I know!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Maybe I will win the lottery and we can finally have a bimbo get together in a far off tropical place!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_OMG! I let out a little shriek when I read that (so embarrassing!) but yay, so awesome!!!_

 
Thanks!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Who are you planning a bachlorette party for?

Karin good luck with the dinner party!


----------



## kobri (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Hmm, how about a wine party? All the guests bring their favorite wine to share and you have to guess who brought what. It's like an adult drinking game!_

 
Hmm... that could work!


----------



## kobri (Aug 9, 2008)

The party is for one of my best friends. There are three of us standing for her, but I haven't really heard back from the other two or gotten any ideas from them and it is in 10 days so....gotta pick something myself I guess.


----------



## stv578 (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_OH MY FREAKING GOD!! Do you all remember the raffle that I told you about that I signed up for at my local MAC counter? I WON!!! I have never won anything like this before!!! I am so excited! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I am going to pick it up tomorrow and I will post pics for you all! There was a ton of Neo Sci-Fi stuff in it and also a black ore solar bit!! I seriously can't stop smiling!!_

 
That is just so amazing!  I'm so happy for you and I hope it's filled with lots of amazing stuff that you don't already have!

And as for Lotusland, I have to say, it swatched kinda dry and felt almost like a lustre.  However, I did end up getting it because the colour is so pretty and it went on nicely and blended well with the others.  

Karin, I share your love for Banana Republic and J Crew!  Except we can't order from the BR website in Canada, which sucks because we only have a couple of stores that carry the petite stuff (which I badly need) and only a small selection of it.  You'll definitely have to invest in some suits to start, and you'll probably be better off buying a few higher end suits that will look good for several years.  

TamEva, so good to have you back!


----------



## kobri (Aug 9, 2008)

Also I want a full listing of what is in the raffle basket so I can be the appropriate level of jealous


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 9, 2008)

I like Karin's idea of a wine party.  That would be a lot of fun and really low key.  You could do a slumber party with that as well so no one drives.   All of my friends who have gotten married have just wanted to do really simple things like go out to dinner for their bachlorette parties but my sisters was totally wild!  I like the low key idea a lot better!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_Also I want a full listing of what is in the raffle basket so I can be the appropriate level of jealous_

 
Of course!  I don't know what all is in it yet but as soon as I pick it up tomorrow I will take pics and list everything.  I do know that a black ore solar bit is in it, some holiday size pigments/glitters, and a lot of neo sci-fi stuff.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm all for low-key, too.  Those wild parties just take too much energy to stay completely involved.


----------



## kobri (Aug 9, 2008)

I was thrilled when she said low key. A few years ago she would have wanted a bar crawl, but that is so not my scene anymore!


----------



## KikiB (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_KiKi!

Hey stranger!

CO Bigelow tinted lip balms - don't they come in those cute tins?

What's with the depressed mood? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm always depressed for the most part, between work, not having many friends (people just don't like me IRL), and the whole still single at 20 thing. Getting an arranged marriage is looking more appealing by the day. 

As for the tinted lip balms, no tins. The only lip thing in a tin that we currently sell is the rose salve although we used to sell lip balms in tubs a long time ago. Wait, I take that back, the American Girl lip balms are in a tin. Those aren't tinted though. What I am talking about looks almost like a lipstick. It's a clear container and it twists up and down. There's the baby pink (which I got), a brown, a red (which we have not gotten in yet) and then "Glacial Mint" which I am thinking will either be a white, or a pale pink. Anywhoo, these truly are the cat's meow. I didn't have an actual balm-only glosses-and these feel so soft on the lips. Plus the mint is not as harsh as the Mentha shines, and I can't even take the mint of that.

Congrats on winning Katie! Lucky...ironically Nordie's here at good ol' Northgate didn't sell out of most of the Neo Sci-Fi stuff. 

Kelly-something fun that you could do for the bachelorette party would be to maybe make a dinner for everybody, do games, and then go out for dessert. Pretty low-key, homemade food definitely screams that you put thought into it, and it shouldn't break the bank too badly. Or try and figure out what the FB's favourite foods are, and then make a ton of them. Another option would be to maybe do dinner, then go out to a place like Gameworks, and then come back and just hang out. I honestly have no ideas for those kinds of things, seeing as I have never been invited to one.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_I'm always depressed for the most part, between work, not having many friends (people just don't like me IRL), and the whole still single at 20 thing. Getting an arranged marriage is looking more appealing by the day._

 
Aww, I'm sorry.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tam Eva...I forgot to say WELCOME BACK!!


----------



## kobri (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_I'm always depressed for the most part, between work, not having many friends (people just don't like me IRL), and the whole still single at 20 thing. Getting an arranged marriage is looking more appealing by the day. 


Kelly-something fun that you could do for the bachelorette party would be to maybe make a dinner for everybody, do games, and then go out for dessert. Pretty low-key, homemade food definitely screams that you put thought into it, and it shouldn't break the bank too badly. Or try and figure out what the FB's favourite foods are, and then make a ton of them. Another option would be to maybe do dinner, then go out to a place like Gameworks, and then come back and just hang out. I honestly have no ideas for those kinds of things, seeing as I have never been invited to one._

 
Still single at 20? Talk to me in 10 years, my family is actually talking arranged marriage.
Also I had a similar idea, but in reverse. I was thinking go out for dinner and then set up a homemade dessert bar back at one of the other girl's house for games night and champagne.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 9, 2008)

And it's all my fault too...figure it would take me too long to adapt to dating, so I don't even want to try it-I just want to get married and be on my merry way.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 9, 2008)

Sorry to hear that you are feeling so down Katie!   Don't worry about being single at 20.  Now is the time to just do what you want to do.  You will find someone later on.  Sorry to hear that work is still going crummy!  I wish there was another B&BW that you could go to.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 9, 2008)

Mmm....champagne and dessert!  That sounds like my kind of bachlorette party.  I love champagne!


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_OH MY FREAKING GOD!!  Do you all remember the raffle that I told you about that I signed up for at my local MAC counter?  I WON!!!  I have never won anything like this before!!!  I am so excited!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am going to pick it up tomorrow and I will post pics for you all!  There was a ton of Neo Sci-Fi stuff in it and also a black ore solar bit!!  I seriously can't stop smiling!!_

 
AWESOME! Congratulations!!!! That's super exciting.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_Lipglass pencils? Where the hell have I been? I have never heard of them. were they LE? I love the cremestick liners. I have naked rose, I love the color and formula. Im going to look at cult swatches now
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Lipglass pencils came out with the in 3d collection last summer. There were 9 different ones, of which I have 5, soon to be 6.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Thanks everyone!  I seriously think it was the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that helped me win!  My MAC counter was doing a raffle for their Aids Walk and they were also selling various collection posters at $5 to raise money as well.  It is a pretty good idea to help their cause.  I will post pictures as soon as I get it tomorrow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Bimbo magic kicks butt!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_OMG. Why did I have to go look at the cult of cherry swatches. I needdddddd the spiced chocolate quad, and the lightly ripe lippie and rich and ripe lg. Ahhh i need another credit card._

 
There you go: now you're catching the cult bug! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Yeah...the swatch thread is pure enabling evil!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
SPECKTRA is pure enabling evil!


----------



## KikiB (Aug 9, 2008)

I actually go to the swatch thread a lot because it helps me really whittle down my wishlist to only the essentials. Works like a charm! 

Oh Katie, are you still on for the CoC event?


----------



## kobri (Aug 9, 2008)

Samantha, have you heard anything more about the mac counter opening in Mic Mac?


----------



## clslvr6spd (Aug 9, 2008)

Congrats Katie!!! I wanna see your goodies!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




KikiB - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There is some love for ya!!!

Champagne does sound nice! I would be SUPER loopy if I had that & my muscle relaxers! 


Hello everyone!!!!


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_AWESOME! Congratulations!!!! That's super exciting.



Lipglass pencils came out with the in 3d collection last summer. There were 9 different ones, of which I have 5, soon to be 6.



Bimbo magic kicks butt!



There you go: now you're catching the cult bug! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






SPECKTRA is pure enabling evil!_

 
Oh man...that quad is too beautiful. Of course I like anything that has to do with chocolate. I am loving the reddish purple and orangey shades! I usually only buy the eyeshadow singles, how much are the quads? Aren't they 35?


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_ so pretty and it went on nicely and blended well with the others._

 
*Exhibit A:* Proof that our makeup is more than what it seems - 
"Little Ashley is so pretty 'n' nice and..._she blends well with others!"_ 

Priceless!

LOL!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank You Darlin' I needed that! 
It's great to be back!


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Congrats Katie!!! I wanna see your goodies!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





KikiB - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There is some love for ya!!!

Champagne does sound nice! I would be SUPER loopy if I had that & my muscle relaxers! 


Hello everyone!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What is the lipcolor in this picture? The one where she is eating the shadow. I am dying to get this color!


----------



## stv578 (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_Oh man...that quad is too beautiful. Of course I like anything that has to do with chocolate. I am loving the reddish purple and orangey shades! I usually only buy the eyeshadow singles, how much are the quads? Aren't they 35?_

 
I'll be all over that quad as well!  It screams fall.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_What is the lipcolor in this picture? The one where she is eating the shadow. I am dying to get this color!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have NO clue! Ladies do you have any idea? I was wondering about it as well....


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 9, 2008)

erine would probably know!!


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_I'll be all over that quad as well! It screams fall._

 
Yes it does! I hear people talk about the spiced chocolate quad the most.


----------



## kobri (Aug 9, 2008)

hmm looks like an amplified cream, maybe chatterbox? I was thinking the same thing! Ask Erine


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 9, 2008)

Oh I have to have that lippie. I am new here and don't know who Erine is to ask her lol. Does she work for MAC?


----------



## KikiB (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm definitely avoiding the quads...I don't do darks or neutrals. The closest I get to neutral is Goldmine for MAC, or Gaze, Slide, or Luring for Lancome. (And Luring isn't even a neutral-it actually is a really interesting colour, I cannot describe it)

I also think I can avoid most all the lipsticks from CoC. I have Port Red and it is too harsh on me right now. I guess I am not made for true reds-but if I see any more Flash-n-Dash I am stocking up. I've worn Electro at least two or three days this week-needless to say if that shows up at the CCO I need to get a couple of it because it's better than a red for me. Almost anybody can do some sort of red, but not everyone can do pink eyes and orange lips. 

I mean I did get some extra hours in today, but will I really be able to have fun and shop? Not exactly. I have to buy this coat I have had my eye on for a few months and that'll take a good portion of the check.

Nope, no such thing as love for me. The saying that there is somebody for everyone is a crock of bullshit in my eyes because I can't even keep friends if my life depended on it. Oh well, I'll grow old surrounded by my MAC and my Sheer Freesia goodies (which is obscene...I have more Sheer Freesia lotions than I do MAC perm products).


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_hmm looks like an amplified cream, maybe chatterbox? I was thinking the same thing! Ask Erine_

 
I just looked and it does look like Chatterbox! Your Good


----------



## clslvr6spd (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_hmm looks like an amplified cream, maybe chatterbox? I was thinking the same thing! Ask Erine_

 
I think you are right! I totally forgot about Chatterbox.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 10, 2008)

Clslvr6spd I'm beside myself with jealousy that you're attending Cosmotology School! That's awesome!

I'd suggest labeling some of your things with P-touch labeling or etching your initials on certain things maybe for the future. It's bad mojo man stealing from fellow students like that.

Happened to me the other night when my microphone was taken right off of its stand. I wasn't havin' it that night -I made such a fuss. The producer made an announcement and everything, I was ready to conduct strip searches. 

I got it back after some boob admitted he borrowed it. I don't think this guy had any attention of returning it, though, if the announcement wasn't made. It was so tacky - I would've let him use it if he'd just asked me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Kiki* - Trust me Darlin' enjoy being a One-Woman show right now - there'll be plenty of time to come for you to have a man to drive you completely insane.
I know it's not easy being a Diva...it's a dirty job but somebody's got to do it!!! In the meantime you have to keep the rest of us _Bitches_ on our toes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Can a stripper be LOW-KEY? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_ Hate to put the pressure on Kobri - but startin planning those _fabulous_ Hors d'oeuvre trays!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 10, 2008)

What finish is chatterbox?  It does look great in that picture.

Katie I have a work dinner to go to on Tuesday so I don't know if I am going to be able to make the COC event.  I am still going to try and get out of it but for now it is a no go.  Sorry!  Hopefully the next event that comes around we can go together.  Like Red She Said!

It is totally cheesey to say this but someone will come along with you are not even expecting it.  It might sound like BS but you will find someone.  A lot changes in your 20's and you still have a ton of time!


----------



## kobri (Aug 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_What finish is chatterbox? It does look great in that picture.

It is totally cheesey to say this but someone will come along with you are not even expecting it. It might sound like BS but you will find someone. A lot changes in your 20's and you still have a ton of time!_

 
Chatterbox is Amplified Cream
I totally agree, Katie you have TONS of time. Don't rush yourself. The type of guy I would have picked at 20 would not be right for me now. You will learn so much about yourself over the next decade (and beyond) and you will also find the friends who fit with your adult self as your life changes.


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm confused. On the MAC site Chatterbox looks like that picture with the lips on here, a nice bright pinky coral, but when I look at people wearing it online it looks like a normal plain pink
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Maybe its not Chatterbox afterall. I have no clue, but man I want that lippie on here lol.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 10, 2008)

OMG - I just checked out Allison's myspace page!!!

There were flames shooting out of it!

Talk about having your finger on the pulse!

I think it needed a disclaimer!  It was that HOTTEST page I've ever seen!!!

Allison what's _really_ goin' on?


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 10, 2008)

Maybe the cream color base that girl in biting on in the picture is what she put on her lips.  They look to be the same color.  It could be virgin isle or rich coral cream color base.  Virgin Isle looks the closest.


----------



## jenntoz (Aug 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_It is totally cheesey to say this but someone will come along with you are not even expecting it. It might sound like BS but you will find someone. A lot changes in your 20's and you still have a ton of time!_

 
OMG, I can't agree more.  One night, years ago, my best friend dragged me out to a bar to meet up with some friends of hers & I was feeling so blah & didn't want to go but went anyway.  Sure enough that night I was introduced to the man who is now my hubby
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So don't worry, when its meant to happen, it will happen & you'll meet someone great.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And OMG Katie!!! You won!!!  That is so amazing! Congratulations!!!  I am super jealous, but super happy for you!!!


----------



## kobri (Aug 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Maybe the cream color base that girl in biting on in the picture is what she put on her lips. They look to be the same color. It could be virgin isle or rich coral cream color base. Virgin Isle looks the closest._

 
True enough! There is a coral CCB that always catches my eye at the store and it looks similar. I kept thinking of the pot in the pic as being a blush, didn't even think CCB


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Maybe the cream color base that girl in biting on in the picture is what she put on her lips. They look to be the same color. It could be virgin isle or rich coral cream color base. Virgin Isle looks the closest._

 
I think you are right!!! Woohooo I have to check that out for sure
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you everyone for helping


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 10, 2008)

I think that Virgin Isle is at counters and freestanding stores but rich coral is a pro only color.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Aug 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Clslvr6spd I'm beside myself with jealousy that you're attending Cosmotology School! That's awesome!_

 
I love it! weaving/highlighting & coloring is what I really dig on! 
At our school every saturday we do "shear control" for and hour or so, it's supposed to strengthen your arms/shoulders & posture for cutting.
I really love how they provide makeup (airbrush as well) classes with professional artist & photographer. They also have fashion shows! You get to put everything together (makeup, clothes, music, models), then you get to have other students help. They also offer a trip to London for a week to go to the Vidal Sasson school. Anyways thats my story about my school. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_OMG - I just checked out Allison's myspace page!!!

There were flames shooting out of it!

Talk about having your finger on the pulse!

I think it needed a disclaimer! It was that HOTTEST page I've ever seen!!!

Allison what's really goin' on?_

 
teheee...


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 10, 2008)

Allison are you going to do any of the makeup classes or just stick with hair?


----------



## KikiB (Aug 10, 2008)

Yep, Virgin Isle is at the counters...I'm not interested in it for myself though since it isn't eyesafe. I definitely want to get Shell and Luna CCB's eventually though, however they do pop up at the CCO from time to time.

Everyone tells me "Katie, you'll find someone" but I don't want to do the dating thing. I just want to rush into it because I don't want to take any risks. Figure I have everything else in my life and I need a man to complete me. It's life...life goes on. 

However, if there is a man who tells me that he will not date me because I wear makeup...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's ok Katie, I understand. Work stuff happens. I'm just lucky that I got a Princess Schedule-24 hours but three days off.


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 10, 2008)

Are any of the shadows in the spiced chocolate quad from cult of cherry repromotes? 
I am eyeing that quad but I am wondering how they are in person.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 10, 2008)

I just got pearl a few months ago at the CCO and I love it.  Luna is a staple for me.  It is one of the few MAC products I have actually gone through.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_Are any of the shadows in the spiced chocolate quad from cult of cherry repromotes? 
I am eyeing that quad but I am wondering how they are in person. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The only one that is a repromote is Nanogold which was from the N collection.  I personally love that color but a lot of people don't like it because it is a lustre.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_Are any of the shadows in the spiced chocolate quad from cult of cherry repromotes? 
I am eyeing that quad but I am wondering how they are in person. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I will definitely let you know on Tuesday night-I will swatch that one to give you my reviews. I might be tempted into a quad however I don't use mattes and I would rather save my money for Manish Arora, where I know I will be using all of the shades in it on a regular basis.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Aug 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Allison are you going to do any of the makeup classes or just stick with hair?_

 
DEFINATELY doing the makeup classes, they are soo awesome!!


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_The only one that is a repromote is Nanogold which was from the N collection. I personally love that color but a lot of people don't like it because it is a lustre._

 

I wonder if the orange and purple shades are anything like what they have now. I have coppering and trax already. I wonder how close they are.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_The only one that is a repromote is Nanogold which was from the N collection. I personally love that color but a lot of people don't like it because it is a lustre._

 
EWWW! LUSTRES!!!

*throws rocks at Nanogold*

Heh, I kid...Aquadisiac is a Lustre but is absolutely amazing. But most Lustres...hell no.


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_I will definitely let you know on Tuesday night-I will swatch that one to give you my reviews. I might be tempted into a quad however I don't use mattes and I would rather save my money for Manish Arora, where I know I will be using all of the shades in it on a regular basis._

 








. Thanks so much! i can't wait for the review.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 10, 2008)

Katie do you know if you will be able to buy the products that night or will it only be pre-orders?


----------



## KikiB (Aug 10, 2008)

I do not know, to be honest. If it is just preorders then I will get a couple of shadows. If it is indeed buyable, I will probably get Cult of Cherry and Rich & Ripe.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Woo fishies! Oooh! I want to know the average number of dazzleglasses per average bimbo. How many does everyone have? I've ordered my second. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Uh...I'm confused?  Am I reading this correctly? You ordered your second - What?

Dazzleglass? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As in like - I had one, but now I have two?


----------



## KikiB (Aug 10, 2008)

Seriously, the DG's are going to be my downfall. I hope my CCO gets some in soon, because I'd like to pay $11.75 whenever possible (well plus tax, of course) instead of retail.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Seriously, the DG's are going to be my downfall. I hope my CCO gets some in soon, because I'd like to pay $11.75 whenever possible (well plus tax, of course) instead of retail._

 
_Tell it Sister!  You 'n' me both!_





Am I the only one watchin' the _cute guys_ at the Olympics playin' basketball?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hate basketball!


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_Samantha, have you heard anything more about the mac counter opening in Mic Mac?_

 
Nope. I've kind of been hiding from the world lately (some medical shit has been out of whack). I really need to get off my bum, get over my phobia, and go visit them with some resumes in hand. Plus, I learned one of the girls at the freestanding is leaving in about a week.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Uh...I'm confused?  Am I reading this correctly? You ordered your second - What?

Dazzleglass? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As in like - I had one, but now I have two? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm afraid that they don't contain nearly enough product to justify me spending $22.60 to obtain one. As such, I'll only get them the odd time I find them (relatively) cheap online - and, of course, brand new and unused, as 99% of the time used lipgloss freaks me out. The exception, of course, being a close friend that I know to be healthy and do stupid things like share drinks with, anyway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As such, I have Ms Fizz and Date Night is on its way! I grabbed Date Night along with two cheapy glosses for $13. I find that to be an acceptable price, although it's still more than I like to pay for gloss, because I'm cheap about them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If only those stupid bastards would let us B2M for them...


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Tell it Sister!  You 'n' me both!





Am I the only one watchin' the cute guys at the Olympics playin' basketball?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hate basketball! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I hate basketball, too! I also don't watch television, with the exception of DVDs playing on it or stuff from a USB key (I have a super neat micro-theatre that does a bazillion things and has its own USB port). 

As such, it adds up to a no! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyhow, I need to go throw on some concealer and trot off to work.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_OH MY FREAKING GOD!!  Do you all remember the raffle that I told you about that I signed up for at my local MAC counter?  I WON!!!  I have never won anything like this before!!!  I am so excited!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am going to pick it up tomorrow and I will post pics for you all!  There was a ton of Neo Sci-Fi stuff in it and also a black ore solar bit!!  I seriously can't stop smiling!!_

 
Holy Cow!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 WOooHOooo now thats exciting!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_ I'm just such a snob for certain stores - I really love Banana Republic and J. Crew, and Anthropologie is opening here soon, too._

 





 Me Too...Anthropologie is my favorite, favorite store...ever! I do like BR a lot too.

TamEva....Hellllo again dahhhhling 






 wishes to everyone!!!

Our kids surprised us & came home early to visit for the whole weekend....I'm both extremely happy & very tired


----------



## KikiB (Aug 10, 2008)

Haha I do watch Olympic basketball, Team Argentina has some very attractive men (Ginobili? HELL-O!), as do the Baltic nations. Not right now though, as I have to get ready for work.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh, I got my Cremesheen lipsticks Sat. The colors did not really look like the colors in the photo, not "pink" like I thought. I'm not faulting the seller as its prob. just the camera.

However, the colors of the lipsticks themselves are quite pretty & very soft, creamy & long lasting, & applies quite a good layer of color. They almost stain the lip. I do really like them.

I got the "2 pink colors" which are really more red IRL. One is more of a soft pink red with more pink tone. The other is more of a pretty coral true red. I hope to have pictures later today or Monday.

Oh, Jenntoz - dear if you're around, I would love to know if yours arrived & what you think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Update: The CS Swatches/Pics are up in the swatch thread


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi all!  So here is a pic of the things that I won in the MAC raffle at Macy's.











Items I won are:
Charged Water
Solar Riche Bronzing Powder
Prep+Prime Microfine Lip Refinisher
Supreme Lipglass
Astral Lipstick
Black Ore Solar Bits
X-Rocks Sheertone Shimmer Blush (can't wait to try this due to CantAffordMAC's raves)
Clue Eye Shadow
Naval Blue pigment vial
Copper Sparkle pigment vial
Dazzleray pigment vial
Pink Grapefruit lipglass mini
Expensive Lipglass mini
Ornamental Lipglass mini

Sorry that the pics are kind of dark!  I am so excited to play with this stuff!


----------



## jenntoz (Aug 10, 2008)

Elegant-one I will give a full report as soon as I get my lippies!  And I'll be sure to post swatches asap. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think the ones I have coming might be Ravishing & Creme D'Nude?  We'll see, I don't expect them for 2 or 3 days most likely.

Katie!!!  You got such great stuff in your prize!!!
Congratulations again!!!


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Hi all!  So here is a pic of the things that I won in the MAC raffle at Macy's.











Items I won are:
Charged Water
Solar Riche Bronzing Powder
Prep+Prime Microfine Lip Refinisher
Supreme Lipglass
Astral Lipstick
Black Ore Solar Bits
X-Rocks Sheertone Shimmer Blush (can't wait to try this due to CantAffordMAC's raves)
Clue Eye Shadow
Naval Blue pigment vial
Copper Sparkle pigment vial
Dazzleray pigment vial
Pink Grapefruit lipglass mini
Expensive Lipglass mini
Ornamental Lipglass mini

Sorry that the pics are kind of dark!  I am so excited to play with this stuff! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Niiiiice. You'll definitely need the 187 for x-rocks. Otherwise, it'll likely get muddy on you. At least, that's what I found on me, and our skintones are similar, yo. Also, I love solar riche! It actually does just give me a sunkissed glow when applied properly, looking totally natural. It's woooonderful. Pink grapefruit is sheer love. You'll have to let me know what you think of Clue! And, also, if you find the charged water to have any actual beneficial use. Ahahahaha. And so many lip goodies!

Again, congratulations! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for the win!


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 10, 2008)

Great win, Katie!!  I love Clue e/s so much that I got a backup!  And it's always awesome to win pigments!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Niiiiice. You'll definitely need the 187 for x-rocks. Otherwise, it'll likely get muddy on you. At least, that's what I found on me, and our skintones are similar, yo. Also, I love solar riche! It actually does just give me a sunkissed glow when applied properly, looking totally natural. It's woooonderful. Pink grapefruit is sheer love. You'll have to let me know what you think of Clue! And, also, if you find the charged water to have any actual beneficial use. Ahahahaha. And so many lip goodies!

Again, congratulations! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for the win! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am excited to try X-rocks but it does look like a color that is going to need the 187 for my fair skin.  Solar rich actually does look like it will be a good bronzer on me. 

My mom went with me to pick up the stuff and when she saw all of the orange packaging she asked the MA if this stuff came out for halloween.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It totally made me laugh!

Thanks everyone for all of the nice comments!  I truly think that it was the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that helped me win!


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_ 
TamEva....Hellllo again dahhhhling 
Our kids surprised us & came home early to visit for the whole weekend....I'm both extremely happy & very tired 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hello There Sweetie...
My laptop died, hence - long, horrible absence - I'll spare you the details of my drama without Specktra!

Hope you're having a fabulous weekend and the Kids are great and staying out of trouble as best they can! 

How's the _spy business _going Darling? _Word on the street_ - is that you're our resident _Bond Girl. _Now we have to figure out what your _Bond Girl_ name is...(?) 
Maybe a nod to Emma Peel as _Miss Ella Gant_...hmmmm 

Can't wait to see pics of new lippies, especially the ones you'll have outfitted as spy weapons by Q - 

It's a Lipglass, no Lipstick, no it's a loaded gun when you shake it twice and_ twist it backwards!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Haha I do watch Olympic basketball, Team Argentina has some very attractive men (Ginobili? HELL-O!), as do the Baltic nations._

 




















 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Hi all! So here is a pic of the things that I won in the MAC raffle at Macy's.











Items I won are:
Charged Water
Solar Riche Bronzing Powder
Prep+Prime Microfine Lip Refinisher
Supreme Lipglass
Astral Lipstick
Black Ore Solar Bits
X-Rocks Sheertone Shimmer Blush (can't wait to try this due to CantAffordMAC's raves)
Clue Eye Shadow
Naval Blue pigment vial
Copper Sparkle pigment vial
Dazzleray pigment vial
Pink Grapefruit lipglass mini
Expensive Lipglass mini
Ornamental Lipglass mini

Sorry that the pics are kind of dark! I am so excited to play with this stuff! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Kids? Can anyone even believe this??? I can't even imagine winning all of this in a raffle. Good goin' Katie!

We're so excited for you...almost feel like we all won it with you! 
Yaaaah!!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 10, 2008)

I just ordered 3 Cremesheen l/s from e-bay.  I'm so excited!!  I got Fan Fare, On Hold, and Creme d'Nude.  Ms. Spy...I'm guessing from your pics that you got Fan Fare and On Hold.  These look so pretty, I can't wait to see the rest of the collection!!

Annnd, maybe some of you all can help me out.  I'm thinking of getting Lustering or Eager l/s as my next B2M.  Anyone have these and can tell me how they look...swatches maybe?


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 10, 2008)

Elegant-one what is the texture like on these?  How do they compare to ACs?


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 10, 2008)

Does anyone think that cranberry and coppering are dupes for the purple and bronzey orange thats in the spiced chocolate quad? If so,that would save my budget
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 10, 2008)

Karin good luck at your first day of work tomorrow!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hopefully everything goes well and you will have to give us a full report!


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 10, 2008)

Thank you, I will!  I was hoping to have a box of MAC waiting for me, but stupid UPS doesn't work weekends.  USPS is so much more efficient.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 10, 2008)

I have a little black box coming tomorrow as well!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I hope that they include a Cult of Cherry postcard!


----------



## KikiB (Aug 10, 2008)

No little black boxes for me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been so broke it is unbelievable.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 11, 2008)

OMG I've missed A LOT. It took me like an hour to get through the pages I missed. stop talking so much when I'm not around, chickies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I'm gonna post on what u guys said, then repost on whats been going on with me LOL
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Embrace the bimbo. Love the bimbo. Be the bimbo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
I've MISSED you!!! Thank goodness ur back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Ohhh....after seeing the swatches I really want lightly ripe! That looks like a great everyday color. I know that I want So Scarlet. I don't know how often I would wear it but it is such a pretty unique red._

 
I want Lightly Ripe too.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_Also I want a full listing of what is in the raffle basket so I can be the appropriate level of jealous_

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_I'm always depressed for the most part, between work, not having many friends (people just don't like me IRL), and the whole still single at 20 thing. Getting an arranged marriage is looking more appealing by the day. 
_

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_Oh no! I don't want orange lips lol. But like you said, it looks different on everyone. Are there any better corals out there? I want a pinky coral. I dunno if you guys have seen the picture someone has on here, it has like four small images. Two are a close up of eyes, one is a woman looking into a compact, and the last picture is a close up of lips eating a MAC shadow. Do you know what color lipstick that is? I love that color.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Maybe the cream color base that girl in biting on in the picture is what she put on her lips. They look to be the same color. It could be virgin isle or rich coral cream color base. Virgin Isle looks the closest._

 
Okay so the girls whos lips it is is the user lah_knee (i believe) and I think she said it was Virgin isle. I wanted those lips soooooo bad, so I looked on specktra, and thats what she said. However, I bought Virgin Isle and it doesnt look like that on me.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Tell it Sister! You 'n' me both!





Am I the only one watchin' the cute guys at the Olympics playin' basketball? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hate basketball! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I dont hate bball, but boy do I love the players...I'll elaborate later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Hi all! So here is a pic of the things that I won in the MAC raffle at Macy's.











Items I won are:
Charged Water
Solar Riche Bronzing Powder
Prep+Prime Microfine Lip Refinisher
Supreme Lipglass
Astral Lipstick
Black Ore Solar Bits
X-Rocks Sheertone Shimmer Blush (can't wait to try this due to CantAffordMAC's raves)
Clue Eye Shadow
Naval Blue pigment vial
Copper Sparkle pigment vial
Dazzleray pigment vial
Pink Grapefruit lipglass mini
Expensive Lipglass mini
Ornamental Lipglass mini

Sorry that the pics are kind of dark! I am so excited to play with this stuff! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Lucky lucky girl! Congrats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You will just love X-Rocks. I'm glad im NW35, because I dont use a skunk brush, I just keep reapplying, what a GORGEOUS blush


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 11, 2008)

Okay soooooo

I finally saw the dark knight. Good movie...maybe overrated? However Heath Ledger wasnt overrated at all. He was so talented 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hate when people die. RIP Bernie Mac and Isaac Hayes and Heath Ledger

Ummmmmmm so I'm in love. I have been going out with this guy since May and I literally am freaking falliiiiiiiiing for him. I can't even explain. Perfect face, head, neck, hands, chest, abs, butt, legs.......I am just DONE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Plays basketball, 6'5...........geez. I'm sooo crazy about him, I hope everything works out for us. However I am still a little confused, about things with my ex....I guess I have feelings for both. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I suck

............I had so much more to say, I forgot. He just makes me lose my mind, LOL. I guess I'll have to come back with whatever it was I lost....


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_OMG I've missed A LOT. It took me like an hour to get through the pages I missed. stop talking so much when I'm not around, chickies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I'm gonna post on what u guys said, then repost on whats been going on with me LOL

I've MISSED you!!! Thank goodness ur back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I want Lightly Ripe too.
















Okay so the girls whos lips it is is the user lah_knee (i believe) and I think she said it was Virgin isle. I wanted those lips soooooo bad, so I looked on specktra, and thats what she said. However, I bought Virgin Isle and it doesnt look like that on me.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I dont hate bball, but boy do I love the players...I'll elaborate later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Lucky lucky girl! Congrats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You will just love X-Rocks. I'm glad im NW35, because I dont use a skunk brush, I just keep reapplying, what a GORGEOUS blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Oh No!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im upset that the virgin isle ccb didnt look like the picture. May I ask what it loks like on in person? I want to find something to match that lippie sooo bad


----------



## kobri (Aug 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Okay soooooo

I finally saw the dark knight. Good movie...maybe overrated? However Heath Ledger wasnt overrated at all. He was so talented 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hate when people die. RIP Bernie Mac and Isaac Hayes and Heath Ledger

Ummmmmmm so I'm in love. I have been going out with this guy since May and I literally am freaking falliiiiiiiiing for him. I can't even explain. Perfect face, head, neck, hands, chest, abs, butt, legs.......I am just DONE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Plays basketball, 6'5...........geez. I'm sooo crazy about him, I hope everything works out for us. However I am still a little confused, about things with my ex....I guess I have feelings for both. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I suck

............I had so much more to say, I forgot. He just makes me lose my mind, LOL. I guess I'll have to come back with whatever it was I lost...._

 
Oh yay for being in love! Wish I was. Well the advice I give my best friends in that lingering feelings about the ex territory is very blunt "get over that boy and move the heck on because if you hold back from a chance and miss out you will regret it. It's wasted time." I gave that advice to my best friend and she was engaged like 3 months later so I am sticking with it.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_Oh No!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im upset that the virgin isle ccb didnt look like the picture. May I ask what it loks like on in person? I want to find something to match that lippie sooo bad
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It was like, weird. It applied really thin, and it was on the orange-ish side, to me. I dunno....not like the pic at all, to me. Perhaps she used something over top of the CCB....


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_It was like, weird. It applied really thin, and it was on the orange-ish side, to me. I dunno....not like the pic at all, to me. Perhaps she used something over top of the CCB....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Well that stinks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I was so hoping that was it. I am new here so I don't know how to contact people. Did you say the woman in the pic is a member here? I would love to find out what she used


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 11, 2008)

http://specktra.net/members/lah_knee/

I'm pretty sure it was her lips in the picture....I think.


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_http://specktra.net/members/lah_knee/

I'm pretty sure it was her lips in the picture....I think. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Thanks so much! Im going to write her now


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 11, 2008)

Noooooo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I tried to write her but it said she cant accept new messages till she clears up her old stored ones. Im sad now.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 11, 2008)

I hate it when that happens-granted I only PM if I want to buy something from the sale section, but it's annoying nonetheless.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Okay soooooo

I finally saw the dark knight. Good movie...maybe overrated? However Heath Ledger wasnt overrated at all. He was so talented 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hate when people die. RIP Bernie Mac and Isaac Hayes and Heath Ledger

Ummmmmmm so I'm in love. I have been going out with this guy since May and I literally am freaking falliiiiiiiiing for him. I can't even explain. Perfect face, head, neck, hands, chest, abs, butt, legs.......I am just DONE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Plays basketball, 6'5...........geez. I'm sooo crazy about him, I hope everything works out for us. However I am still a little confused, about things with my ex....I guess I have feelings for both. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I suck

............I had so much more to say, I forgot. He just makes me lose my mind, LOL. I guess I'll have to come back with whatever it was I lost...._

 
I still really want to see Dark Knight but just haven't gotten around to it yet.  I also would like to see Pineapple Express just because I love movies like that!

I am so sad about Bernie Mac, Health Ledger, and Issac Hayes dying.  All were way too young!

It is so wonderful to be in love!!  Was your ex your first love?  To be honest for me my first love was REALLY hard to get over.  If things are going well with the guy you are with now then keep it going.  There must be a good reason that you and your ex are no longer together.  I hope everything works out with your current man and if you are meant to be with your ex it will happen someday when it is right.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 11, 2008)

The last movie I saw in a theatre was Cloverfield-and that movie SUCKED. I hadn't seen a movie in a theatre for almost 4 years-and I am glad it's that way. I would rather buy a lipstick than see a movie-because between ticket and buying food to sneak in my purse, it would be as much as a lippie.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Hello There Sweetie...

 How's the spy business going Darling? Word on the street - is that you're our resident Bond Girl. Now we have to figure out what your Bond Girl name is...(?) 
Maybe a nod to Emma Peel as Miss Ella Gant...hmmmm 

Can't wait to see pics of new lippies, especially the ones you'll have outfitted as spy weapons by Q - 

It's a Lipglass, no Lipstick, no it's a loaded gun when you shake it twice and twist it backwards!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 





Miss Ella Gant...haha..I love that. Oooo... a Bond Girl, now thats just sexy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ...a cell phone/communicator device in my bright MAC Alpha Girl compact...yeah 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I just ordered 3 Cremesheen l/s from e-bay.  I'm so excited!!  I got Fan Fare, On Hold, and Creme d'Nude.  Ms. Spy...I'm guessing from your pics that you got Fan Fare and On Hold.  These look so pretty, I can't wait to see the rest of the collection!!

Annnd, maybe some of you all can help me out.  I'm thinking of getting Lustering or Eager l/s as my next B2M.  Anyone have these and can tell me how they look...swatches maybe?_

 
I love Lustering!!! You must get it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is a beautiful sheer pink berry color.

Awesome, you ordered the cremesheens. I think you guys will love them. I think the ones I got are Speak Louder - Poppy Blue Pink & Fan Fare. I went back & ordered the Nude one...but I think that one appeared to be the pink nude, not the peachy nude...we'll see.

The gal i bought them from said she kept Fan Fare because its so pretty & shes thinking it is the most wearable & will be popular.

When I read this, I thought oh darn you're at work right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope you love it!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Elegant-one what is the texture like on these?  How do they compare to ACs?_

 
You guys will LOVE the creamy smooth texture of these. Great color payoff. You can kinda wipe them off, but they stain the lips giving that long wear. I guess you could say that they are a smooth creamy amplified but with a nice feel application.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I still really want to see Dark Knight but just haven't gotten around to it yet. I also would like to see Pineapple Express just because I love movies like that!

I am so sad about Bernie Mac, Health Ledger, and Issac Hayes dying. All were way too young!

It is so wonderful to be in love!! Was your ex your first love? To be honest for me my first love was REALLY hard to get over. If things are going well with the guy you are with now then keep it going. There must be a good reason that you and your ex are no longer together. I hope everything works out with your current man and if you are meant to be with your ex it will happen someday when it is right._

 
I want to see Pineapple express too

My ex was my first love. I dont think im *really* in love with this new guy, but I like him A LOT. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Me and my ex have been broken up for 6 months now, but we still do talk a lot. So it was hard getting over him, and I still love hima  lot, but since it was awhile ago, and the way things ended, it isn't that hard for me to have feelings for someone else, I guess. This new guy isnt my boyfriend YET but I REALLY want it to happen soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_The last movie I saw in a theatre was Cloverfield-and that movie SUCKED. I hadn't seen a movie in a theatre for almost 4 years-and I am glad it's that way. I would rather buy a lipstick than see a movie-because between ticket and buying food to sneak in my purse, it would be as much as a lippie._

 
Cloverfield was one of the worst movies I've ever seen


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 11, 2008)

Sniff, I just caught up on the 5+ pages I missed while I was gone. No mention of lil old me in them. No love I say!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_DH is allowing me to spend my first few paychecks on whatever I want (I'm eyeing some stuff at Anthropologie, can we say expensive?!)_

 
Yay for money to play! Anthropologie is kind of iffy for me. The pants run huuuuge so unfortunately even the zero there I was swimming in. I def recommend hitting up the outlets if you can. I have seen great deals on suits from Tahari, Banana Republic and Jones New York (if you don't mind a more mature looking suit). 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_ My beloved computer crashed , and...I was abducted by aliens. Just got back!_

 
I literally just yippeed a little! Welcome back Tameva!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I WON!!!_

 
CONGRATULATIONS Katie! I am soooo soooo happy for you, you deserve it!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Hmm, how about a wine party?  All the guests bring their favorite wine to share and you have to guess who brought what.  It's like an adult drinking game!_

 
But what if I don't drink wine cause its too caloric? Can I come anyway? I can bring the diet soda (but then you will know its me who brought it) Hehe

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I love champagne!_

 
Me too, when I indulge of course. Goes straight to the brain for a wonderful light buzz :-D

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Our kids surprised us & came home early to visit for the whole weekend....I'm both extremely happy & very tired 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
So happy to hear they visited you! I know you were down that you couldn't see them before but it is awesome that you had them over for the weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Ummmmmmm so I'm in love._

 
Here is to hoping it works out great for you Rebecca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allison, hope you get well soon. Being in pain is horrible^nth degree.  
Nora, come by more often- we miss you!
Audrey, Kelly, Susanne and our newest member plus anyone else I might have missed- HEY!

So ladies, i am back after a hiatus. I know, I know- I said I would be around this weekend but after cirque the bf decided to kidnap me and bring me back to his house for the remainder of the weekend. What can I say, I am just that irresistible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saltimbanco was absolutely amazing. Some of the stunts they pulled literally made my bf so nervous he had sweaty palms. We were fourth row on the floor so the seats were amazing! We also enjoyed a lovely day of outlet browsing (no ccos though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), dinner at a fantastic English- Indian restaurant, and the cirque show of course.

Here is a pic of us from before we left for the show: He was so against taking it, yet its his new facebook pic. Go figure! LOL






Hmmm, I got to check out the OPI france collection and it doesn't disappoint. I literally ordered the whole darn collection!

What else can I mention? Hmmmm... Oh! The bf and I just booked a room for our 4 yr next month. We have a weekend in Atlantic City planned so yay!


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_ 
Ummmmmmm so I'm in love. 
_

 
_Girrrrl..._

_Just be careful!_

Is this the first we're hearin' about him? Really?

This is the first I've gotten the memo about the major breakup with your Ex...I'm confused! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This new Guy looks good on paper, though...I just hope he treats you like _Gold!_

_Alas, _my only advise is to be _careful_, but have fun with him! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S. How old is he and what's his star sign?


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Sniff, I just caught up on the 5+ pages I missed while I was gone. No mention of lil old me in them. No love I say!

So happy to hear they visited you! I know you were down that you couldn't see them before but it is awesome that you had them over for the weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
_No Love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yes we do! I was so disappointed thinking that you were going to be on here over the weekend & that I was going to miss it...so I'm glad I didn't. Yeah, the kids & puppy are a real hoot to have around. We had an awesome time together.

I hope they make the Starflash perm. because my daughter in law got to take my backups 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oooh, the OPI. Nothin like going for the whole collection


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Sniff, I just caught up on the 5+ pages I missed while I was gone. No mention of lil old me in them. No love I say!

So ladies, i am back after a hiatus. 
Saltimbanco was absolutely amazing. Some of the stunts they pulled literally made my bf so nervous he had sweaty palms. We were fourth row on the floor so the seats were amazing! We also enjoyed a lovely day of outlet browsing (no ccos though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), dinner at a fantastic English- Indian restaurant, and the cirque show of course.

Here is a pic of us from before we left for the show: He was so against taking it, yet its his new facebook pic. Go figure! LOL






Hmmm, I got to check out the OPI france collection and it doesn't disappoint. I literally ordered the whole darn collection!_

 
_Adina, Adina, Adina!_

Hey Darlin'

I got to be honest...I saw that pic of you & your Man...I wept with jealousy...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What a great photo!
You look amazing...I see you're workin' the _tear drop_ earrings this season - _You Go Girl!_

Hope all has been well in your world!

Glad you enjoyed the Cirque Show...4rth row floor...Whaaaaaaaat?!?

Ditto on the OPI France collection - can you say -_ Bastille My Heart &_ _We'll Always Have Paris_ & Crepes Suzi-ette.....swoon! I'm afraid this is a must have collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm still working the hell out of my Chicago Colors! Maybe I can finally give my "Lincoln Park After Dark" a rest!

You kinda remind me of the Cover Girl for this collection!

Must check out the coordinationg lip colors for: 
Baguette My Heart
Crepes Suzi-ette
_Yes...I Can-Can_

All my best to you Madame President! 
OXOXO


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_No Love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yes we do! 
We had an awesome time together.

I hope they make the Starflash perm. because my daughter in law got to take my backups 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oooh, the OPI. Nothin like going for the whole collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I <3 you Ms Spy! So happy you had a great time! You are a great mom in law to give up your backups. Mine would probably have to be pried from my hands 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And yes, nothing like going for whole nail polish collections! Ladies, if you want to get your opi for ridiculously cheap, check out head2toebeauty.com $4.75 each?! Hello I am so there!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Adina, Adina, Adina!

Hey Darlin'

I got to be honest...I saw that pic of you & your Man...I wept with jealousy...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What a great photo!
You look amazing...I see you're workin' the tear drop earrings this season - You Go Girl!

Hope all has been well in your world!

Glad you enjoyed the Cirque Show...4rth row floor...Whaaaaaaaat?!?

Ditto on the OPI France collection - can you say - Bastille My Heart & We'll Always Have Paris & Crepes Suzi-ette.....swoon! I'm afraid this is a must have collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm still working the hell out of my Chicago Colors! Maybe I can finally give my "Lincoln Park After Dark" a rest!

You kinda remind me of the Cover Girl for this collection!

Must check out the coordinationg lip colors for: 
Baguette My Heart
Crepes Suzi-ette
Yes...I Can-Can

All my best to you Madame President! 
OXOXO



_

 
Oh Tameva, I <3 you so much. Thank you so much for the beautiful compliments!! You must purchase a couple of these OPI French polishes at least, you MUST! Lincoln Park after midnight is a fav along with the Russian collection which I adored! Im getting a manicure tonight, I am thinking either Eiffel for this color (A lavender grey) or Parlez-vous OPI (a deep burgundy wine) What do you all think? I will also be sure to post swatches here tonight!


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_....because my daughter in law....(?) _

 
(?)

O.K. .... Miss Ella Gant

Because I'm having a difficult time trying imagine you with kids, never mind a _Daughter In Law_...

Please tell me ....your avatar is from when you were just starting Junior High!!!!!!!


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 11, 2008)

I vote for the deep burgundy wine, what with CoC being out so soon! You know you waaaaaaaant to.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_(?)

O.K. .... Miss Ella Gant

Because I'm having a difficult time trying imagine you with kids, never mind a Daughter In Law...

Please tell me ....your avatar is from when you were just starting Junior High!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
Oh goodness I love you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ....hahahahaha Nope my avatar is recent...Jan 08. I will be 49 soon and _still wrinkle free_! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Our son is 28  

But hey, what is age...I don't look or feel my age...thank goodness. I want to be _HOT_ until I'm at least 90 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yeah, the MAC artists just about die every time I tell them how old I am. This is a good thing.





 Ms. Spy


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_I <3 you Ms Spy! So happy you had a great time! You are a great mom in law to give up your backups. Mine would probably have to be pried from my hands 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And yes, nothing like going for whole nail polish collections! Ladies, if you want to get your opi for ridiculously cheap, check out head2toebeauty.com $4.75 each?! Hello I am so there!!

Im getting a manicure tonight, I am thinking either Eiffel for this color (A lavender grey) or Parlez-vous OPI (a deep burgundy wine) What do you all think? I will also be sure to post swatches here tonight!_

 
What? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You have to be kidding about the $4.75? 

_Parlez-vous OPI_ (which is, actually, the lavender grey one, if I'm not mistaken? ) - all the way - save _Eiffel For This Color_ for more fall time if you can - It's also very dressy. 

_Parlez-vous OPI _will be perfect for this week_! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

I haven't swatched yet but I wonder how close _Eiffel For This Color_ is to _Lincoln Park After Dark? Hmmmm?_


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Oh goodness I love you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ....hahahahaha Nope my avatar is recent...Jan 08. I will be 49 soon and still wrinkle free! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Our son is 28  

But hey, what is age...I don't look or feel my age...thank goodness. I want to be HOT until I'm at least 90 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yeah, the MAC artists just about die every time I tell them how old I am. This is a good thing.





 Ms. Spy_

 
Only 90? Pfffft. Silly woman. 

You know, my dad and stepmother are older than you... and I'm only 21. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My stepmother totally doesn't look her age, either.

My mother, however, is a bit younger than you and you look SO much better (at least from what I can tell from the itsy-bitsy photo you'll give us! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). I can absolutely say that you are much cooler than my mother. Hurray you!!!


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Okay soooooo

I finally saw the dark knight. Good movie...maybe overrated? However Heath Ledger wasnt overrated at all. He was so talented 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hate when people die. RIP Bernie Mac and Isaac Hayes and Heath Ledger

Ummmmmmm so I'm in love. I have been going out with this guy since May and I literally am freaking falliiiiiiiiing for him. I can't even explain. Perfect face, head, neck, hands, chest, abs, butt, legs.......I am just DONE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Plays basketball, 6'5...........geez. I'm sooo crazy about him, I hope everything works out for us. However I am still a little confused, about things with my ex....I guess I have feelings for both. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I suck

............I had so much more to say, I forgot. He just makes me lose my mind, LOL. I guess I'll have to come back with whatever it was I lost...._

 
Go for it girl! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm kinda jealous though. I can't talk to my ex much as I want to because I am with my lovely boy. We can't be best friends with my ex anymore, like it was before I guess. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh well.
But yeah.. I can't catch up!
So I'll just say.. Welcome back TamEva Le Fay! Miss your darling posts around Specktra!


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm looking at the OPI polishes, and am intrigued by Sit Under The Apple Tree (as well, of course, as many of the France collection). I hate painting my nails because I'm clumsy and it never lasts more than a day (BLECH!), but I'm finding with my job that it helps tremendously on cutting down on the number of major breaks I'm having. Dealing with bare hands and chemicals all the time (in spite of the bottles of chemicals saying that they should always be used with rubber gloves... thanks employer!), my nails which have always been prone to breaking, splitting and peeling are far worse than ever. Anything that can help save them and, subsequently, my fingers is absolutely appreciated!

ALSO, I'm considering venturing into one of those gradual colour-building moisture lotion things for my legs to try to hide some of the insane vein-inous and hair follicles. 

Thoughts? Suggestions?


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Only 90? Pfffft. Silly woman. 

You know, my dad and stepmother are older than you... and I'm only 21. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 My stepmother totally doesn't look her age, either.

My mother, however, is a bit younger than you and you look SO much better (at least from what I can tell from the itsy-bitsy photo you'll give us! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). I can absolutely say that you are much cooler than my mother. Hurray you!!!_

 
Aw...I should just adopt all of you...then you can all run off with my stash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You think I'm cool...ok, I'm for sure adopting you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My daughter in law said they look at us more like their peers than parents most of the time - but not in a creepy kinda way.  Gee, I was getting kinda bummed that I was the oldest one on here....ahhh, but you guys are why I love being here. 

Most of the women I know (my age), could care less about makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 To them MAC is a 16 wheeler (mac truck) or it has cheese on it (big mac)


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Aw...I should just adopt all of you...then you can all run off with my stash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You think I'm cool...ok, I'm for sure adopting you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My daughter in law said they look at us more like their peers than parents most of the time - but not in a creepy kinda way.  Gee, I was getting kinda bummed that I was the oldest one on here....ahhh, but you guys are why I love being here. 

Most of the women I know (my age), could care less about makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 To them MAC is a 16 wheeler (mac truck) or it has cheese on it (big mac) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm getting adopted by you!? HURRAY!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't even need to run off with your stash - I have my own! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can I be a spy in training?


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Welcome back TamEva Le Fay!_

 
_Hey There D.S.!_

_Hope you're havin' fun this Summer and finding time to enjoy yourself!_

Re: your pic of you and your cute Beau - to quote Paris Hilton, "Luvs It!"

You look so adorable together! Thank you for posting that.

Looking forward to your reviews & insight for the next few collections coming up! _Eeeeeek!_





P.S. Awesome Paparazzi photo for your avatar!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I'm getting adopted by you!? HURRAY!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't even need to run off with your stash - I have my own! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can I be a spy in training? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh, :raises hand: Me too! Me too! My mom says my love of makeup depresses her and that its a mindless waste of time. You can be my new mommy instead


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 11, 2008)

Momma Spy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...I'm excited to have a mommy that doesn't pile on navy liner and mascara. Ohhhh yes.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I'm getting adopted by you!? HURRAY!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't even need to run off with your stash - I have my own! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can I be a spy in training? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Oh, :raises hand: Me too! Me too! My mom says my love of makeup depresses her and that its a mindless waste of time. You can be my new mommy instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Momma Spy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...I'm excited to have a mommy that doesn't pile on navy liner and mascara. Ohhhh yes._

 

























  I love you guys...and you're all so funny! Its settled then...you're all mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh, no navy liner & mascara here


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_

























  I love you guys...and you're all so funny! Its settled then...you're all mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh, no navy liner & mascara here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hallelujah! You better go tell Mr Spy that he's got a bunch of new daughters!


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I hate painting my nails because I'm clumsy and it never lasts more than a day (BLECH
...my nails which have always been prone to breaking, splitting and peeling are far worse than ever. Anything that can help save them and, subsequently, my fingers is absolutely appreciated!

ALSO, I'm considering venturing into one of those gradual colour-building moisture lotion things for my legs to try to hide some of the insane vein-inous and hair follicles. 

Thoughts? Suggestions?_

 
Plain Low-Fat Yogurt in your diet will work wonders in building and maintaining strong hair and nails - Trust! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll get back to you on the leg issues.
Remember, I work for a Dermatologist - we'll think of something...and you're too young for leg vein injections yet.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Plain Low-Fat Yogurt in your diet will work wonders in building and maintaining strong hair and nails - Trust! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll get back to you on the leg issues.
Remember, I work for a Dermatologist - we'll think of something...and you're too young for leg vein injections yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I eat a ridiculous quantity of low-fat or fat-free yoghourt (depends on what's on sale, because something ALWAYS is). Thanks for the suggestion. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My hair is amazingly strong and always has been, but my nails are crap. Kind of awwwwkward!


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 11, 2008)

Adina,

I want to amend my recommendation of nail color based on Samantha's logic.

I love themes too!

I almost forgot about the "Cult of Cherry" release!

Go for _Eiffel For This Color_ and walk on the WILD side!

It would be fun as a color to usher in CoC!


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Adina,

I want to amend my recommendation of nail color based on Samantha's logic.

I love themes too!

I almost forgot about the "Cult of Cherry" release!

Go for Eiffel For This Color and walk on the WILD side!

It would be fun as a color to usher in CoC! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Huzzah! The grey lavender will be good with the Shadowy Lady quad, but I think that Eiffel for This Colour is much better to bring the collection in with. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I need to pick up an appropriate colour before CoC for my nails, because mine are currently much too bright for it. I need to overhaul my nail polish collection in a big way... On the bright side, the imperial red polish on my tips now doesn't make my fingers look a funny colour as many red polishes are prone to do.


----------



## Susanne (Aug 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_
  I love you guys...and you're all so funny! Its settled then...you're all mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
Me, too?


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Me, too? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Absolutely you!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mr. Spy said that if you all spend like Mrs. Spy, he's in trouble 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Oh, & how long would he have to spend sitting in the big Nordies man chair waiting on all of you


----------



## Susanne (Aug 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Absolutely you!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mr. Spy said that if you all spend like Mrs. Spy, he's in trouble 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Oh, & how long would he have to spend sitting in the big Nordies man chair waiting on all of you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Very long... but as you have said you still will look gorgeous with 90 when we come back


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 11, 2008)

I've never been in a Nordies! Momma Spy, it would be so exciting! Mr Spy wouldn't have the chance to get bored, because I'd be running around like an excited, hyperactive lunatic!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I've never been in a Nordies! Momma Spy, it would be so exciting! Mr Spy wouldn't have the chance to get bored, because I'd be running around like an excited, hyperactive lunatic! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Tis true, I can even picture her doing it!

Mr spy is an awfully good sport, glad to have him as my adopted daddy!


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 11, 2008)

My Date Night came! I officially have two dazzleglasses! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If anyone else is looking for a 12.99$ Date Night (plus shipping), let me know and I'll link you to the ebay seller. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Two craptacular glosses come with two. One reminds me of milk chocolate, and the other is some revlon one. *shrugs*


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Tis true, I can even picture her doing it!

Mr spy is an awfully good sport, glad to have him as my adopted daddy!_

 
Hurrah for adopted spy parents! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There was a wedding at the hotel I work at Saturday night, and on Sunday I cleaned the bride & groom's room, and they caught me in the hallway and tipped me $20 on their way out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Makeup money?? I think so!

...I just bought 10 smashbox lipglosses. Mwahahahahaha.... for $30. Win! 

 I love ebay sometimes. I love smashbox basically always.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Very long... but as you have said you still will look gorgeous with 90 when we come back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Susanne, you crack me up! For real, he's used to waiting for a loonnnggg time on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I've never been in a Nordies! Momma Spy, it would be so exciting! Mr Spy wouldn't have the chance to get bored, because I'd be running around like an excited, hyperactive lunatic! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Soooo,  you basically already act like me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Tis true, I can even picture her doing it!

Mr spy is an awfully good sport, glad to have him as my adopted daddy!_

 
He truly is & is enjoying all of this...remember, he's the one that sent me all the Planters Peanut Lady pictures with the unibrow for my past avatar


----------



## jenntoz (Aug 11, 2008)

Elegant-one, you aren't old enough to be my mommy, but you & your hubby can be my adopted auntie & uncle


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_Elegant-one, you aren't old enough to be my mommy, but you & your hubby can be my adopted auntie & uncle
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

HaHa...thats cute. You would be fun to have around, cause we know you like to shop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and you're so sweet

No lippies today? I'm close to the east coast so I thought maybe yours would arrive today. I'm eying the peachy coral one now


----------



## jenntoz (Aug 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_HaHa...thats cute. You would be fun to have around, cause we know you like to shop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and you're so sweet

No lippies today? I'm close to the east coast so I thought maybe yours would arrive today. I'm eying the peachy coral one now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
We would have so much fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I paused for hours before I decided to buy the lippies last week, so I think mine shipped a day or two after yours, hopefully I'll have them by Wed.  I'm so anxious to get them!


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 11, 2008)

That's it...I can't go to work anymore. I just miss too much on here!! That and my kitties were lost without me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 DH says they were very upset when he arrived home.  Otherwise, the first day of work was good.  I have soooo much to learn!  It seems like a really fun group, though.  We all ate lunch together and I watch them play cards!

Adina, I'm glad you had such a good weekend - we totally missed you!! That is just the most fantastic picture of you and your beau.

Mrs. Spy...what about meeeeee?! I want a mommy that understands the fabulosity of MAC!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We saw Pineapple Express this past weekend.  Stupid as all get out, but frickin' hilarious!!

Anywho...I'm all caught up with my Bimbos, now I have to catch up on the rest of Specktra!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_No Love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yes we do! I was so disappointed thinking that you were going to be on here over the weekend & that I was going to miss it...so I'm glad I didn't. Yeah, the kids & puppy are a real hoot to have around. We had an awesome time together.

I hope they make the Starflash perm. because my daughter in law got to take my backups 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oooh, the OPI. Nothin like going for the whole collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Adina we have tons of love for you but like Elegant-One I thought that you were going to be around this weekend.  We just firgured that you were having so much fun at Cirque that you decided to run off and join them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Oh, :raises hand: Me too! Me too! My mom says my love of makeup depresses her and that its a mindless waste of time. You can be my new mommy instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Can I be an adopted daughter as well?  I need a mom who loves makeup as much as I do.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_My Date Night came! I officially have two dazzleglasses! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If anyone else is looking for a 12.99$ Date Night (plus shipping), let me know and I'll link you to the ebay seller. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Two craptacular glosses come with two. One reminds me of milk chocolate, and the other is some revlon one. *shrugs*_

 
Craptacular totally cracked me up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Happy Monday all!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_That's it...I can't go to work anymore. I just miss too much on here!! That and my kitties were lost without me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 DH says they were very upset when he arrived home.  Otherwise, the first day of work was good.  I have soooo much to learn!  It seems like a really fun group, though.  We all ate lunch together and I watch them play cards!

Adina, I'm glad you had such a good weekend - we totally missed you!! That is just the most fantastic picture of you and your beau.

Mrs. Spy...what about meeeeee?! I want a mommy that understands the fabulosity of MAC!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We saw Pineapple Express this past weekend.  Stupid as all get out, but frickin' hilarious!!

Anywho...I'm all caught up with my Bimbos, now I have to catch up on the rest of Specktra!_

 
I am really glad to hear that everything went so well!


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I am really glad to hear that everything went so well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks!  I'm still nervous as all hell for when I really start doing "lawyer stuff", but at least for now, they're easing me in.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Mrs. Spy...what about meeeeee?! I want a mommy that understands the fabulosity of MAC!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
* Yeah!!* That's a given...especially since we both pretty much love the same colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm soooo happy that your first day was so good!!! That helps.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Adina we have tons of love for you but like Elegant-One I thought that you were going to be around this weekend.  We just firgured that you were having so much fun at Cirque that you decided to run off and join them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can I be an adopted daughter as well?  I need a mom who loves makeup as much as I do.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Craptacular totally cracked me up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Happy Monday all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Absolutely Coach, you already feel like family to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Adina joining Cirque....that made me laugh. Can you just see her spinning & jumping and...no...not so much. They do like to wear makeup though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Craptacular cracked me up too...I'll have to steal that one


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 11, 2008)

Awww, you guys are all so sweet!!  I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 all of you!!


----------



## jenntoz (Aug 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Thanks! I'm still nervous as all hell for when I really start doing "lawyer stuff", but at least for now, they're easing me in._

 
Congrats on your first day going so well!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yay!


----------



## kobri (Aug 11, 2008)

All these addicts and noone has a Mom who's into makeup? I kind of like that my mom was never into makeup because she wants me to teach her all about it so we get to have fun with it. Ever since I went to esthetics school she's become more high maintenance. Now she likes having her nails done and her lashes tinted. The best was when, at 56, I had to teach her how to shave her legs with a razor (she had only ever had an electric one), she tried on her own first and oh goodness the razor burn! As I was explaining the steps and tips to her it suddenly flashed in my head that this was never a scene I had imagined, teaching my mom how to shave her legs! Thank goodness for magazines or I never would have learned a thing myself.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 11, 2008)

LMAO, same for me, Kelly (praise the lord for Seventeen)!!  Except, my mom STILL isn't into it!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 11, 2008)

New Coc Swatches..on the site who's name cannot be mentioned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I want the gloss Jampacked...which I did not want before


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 11, 2008)

I checked out some swatches yesterday...along with some "looks".  What is up with her crease color going practically allllll the way up to her eyebrows and then using a swipe of highlighter like 8 shades lighter than her skintone?!  It looks trashy.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey everybody just dropping in to say HELLO! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's been a lazy day for me! enjoying my day off before I go back to school tomorrow! Luv you all!!!!

Karin - I am glad your 1st day went well!

Adina - I love that picture! I wish I could get my hubby to take more with me!

XOXO


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 11, 2008)

Have a good day off Allison!


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 11, 2008)

*waves to everyone* Long time since I've checked in! LOL Adina also no love missing me!

Pretty much did work all weekend (in terms of invigilating and marking. blah) and then did my final assignment on sunday. so now, its just study, study, study for the final exam! I'm taking tonight off and wednesday night off for a mental break---wednesday will be sisterhood of the travelling pants 2 i believe.

karin glad to see you survived your first day!! 

hey katie!! where is nora!!??? hope you are surviving with work, i'm sure hopped up on caffeine!

ummm adina thanks for that link with the cheaper opi. samantha or kobri do you know how much they are in canada? i've stuck to drugstore polishes. actually quite like the staying power of revlon if i put a top coat on. far exceeds mac. 

lmao kobri thats so like my mom too! (though she doesn't want to do the non-electric ones). She is 55 this year. I remember when it was "time" for me to start shaving legs/pits and my mom took me to my aunt's house who had a couple extra new unused electric shavers. why the heck do they think these electric ones are the shiz? I find I get a much better shave with a real one. LOL and I was also the first to try waxing.

my ma is not into makeup. at. all. i wish she was, but i'm making progress. she fell in love with one of the VS scents I had and I bought her her own!

rebecca, happy that you found a new man! best of wishes to you!!! 

ummm who else *role call*

TamEva totally missed your posts!! *welcome back* (just in time for CoC!) 

Mrs. Spy love how you've adopted several specktrette bimbos! Ill throw my name into the ring too, to have an enabling mom would be cool. thought to be honest my mom does sometimes (did say mutiny was so dang pretty so i bought it with her there!)

off to catch up on swatches!! seriously guys I looovvvve smoke & diamonds! did jardin aires on the lids, then s&d in the crease....and put shisheido white hydro powder shadow over to make it all shimmery. LOVED IT! (lol kept looking at it while retouching the lipstick)


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_My Date Night came! I officially have two dazzleglasses! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
And then...

...there were _two! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_*waves to everyone* Long time since I've checked in! LOL Adina also no love missing me!

Mrs. Spy love how you've adopted several specktrette bimbos! Ill throw my name into the ring too, to have an enabling mom would be cool. thought to be honest my mom does sometimes (did say mutiny was so dang pretty so i bought it with her there!)

off to catch up on swatches!! seriously guys I looovvvve smoke & diamonds! did jardin aires on the lids, then s&d in the crease....and put shisheido white hydro powder shadow over to make it all shimmery. LOVED IT! (lol kept looking at it while retouching the lipstick)_

 
You beat me to it...I was going to write you tonight.

Aw, you know you're adopted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Your eye combination sounds beautiful. Those hydro-powders are so nice. I'm so glad my daughter in law took my backup of Smoke & diamonds...I went to the site earlier & I see it is sold out


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 11, 2008)

Mr. Spy says he needs a headcount....for tax write offs...& all the rest of you are included!
whos your  Daddy


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Mr. Spy says he needs a headcount....for tax write offs...& all the rest of you are included!
whos your Daddy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			


















_

 
You mean my days of being an orphan may finally come to an end!

I'll be honest though - I have Mommy issues when it comes to makeup.

When I was four years old my Mother caught me _red handed_ applying mascara to the imaginary lashes of her Steiff Teddy Bear! Ooops! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh I got into so much trouble! 

When I was six I swiped her powder compact w/h mirror and carried it around everywhere...that too came to a dramatic and abrupt end! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Little did she know! 

_heeheehee!_


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_You mean my days of being an orphan may finally come to an end!

I'll be honest though - I have Mommy issue when it comes to makeup.

When I was four years old my Mother caught me red handed applying mascara to the imaginary lashes of her Steiff Teddy Bear! Ooops! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh I got into so much trouble! 

When I was six I swiped her powder compact w/h mirror and carried it around everywhere...that too came to a dramatic and abrupt end! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Little did she know! 

heeheehee!_

 
HAHAHA.....you really make me laugh. Oh heavens not the Steiff! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nah, I would've laughed...& then added some lipstick to it


----------



## kobri (Aug 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_ummm adina thanks for that link with the cheaper opi. samantha or kobri do you know how much they are in canada? i've stuck to drugstore polishes. actually quite like the staying power of revlon if i put a top coat on. far exceeds mac._

 
Well around here I believe they are 10.50. I get mine from the wholesaler where they are 5.25 and usually they are double in the salon.


----------



## stv578 (Aug 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_All these addicts and noone has a Mom who's into makeup? I kind of like that my mom was never into makeup because she wants me to teach her all about it so we get to have fun with it. Ever since I went to esthetics school she's become more high maintenance. Now she likes having her nails done and her lashes tinted. The best was when, at 56, I had to teach her how to shave her legs with a razor (she had only ever had an electric one), she tried on her own first and oh goodness the razor burn! As I was explaining the steps and tips to her it suddenly flashed in my head that this was never a scene I had imagined, teaching my mom how to shave her legs! Thank goodness for magazines or I never would have learned a thing myself._

 
Hi Everyone!  It is getting soooo hard keeping up on here, so I still have to go through several posts.  But I felt compelled to enter into this discussion.  Because yours truly was raised by a true make-up addict!!!  My mom's ensuite bathroom was basically a tiny powder room, but it was littered with all sorts of make-up and potions.  During my early years it was lower end stuff (anyone remember Revlon's 'Charlie' line?!) but she started venturing into the higher end stuff as the years went on.  Her faves are EL and CD, but she'll try just about anything!  She does own a little bit of MAC thanks to me and anytime we're at the counter together she will treat me to a couple of items.  She gets it, she really does!!!  And she's never been one to follow trends but rather has always stuck to what is flattering on her.  I love her!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi Hannah and Nora!  Glad to see you around here again!  I know that you are both super busy.  We missed you!

I seriously need to stop posting a wish list and/or look at the sale threads on here.  I just spend WAY too much money on a pleasureflush MSF.  Why oh why did I do that!  I am having such buyers remorse!  I hope that this MSF is all it is cracked up to be.


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 11, 2008)

aww nora thats awesome to hear!! wooohoooo! I just love when people wear makeup well. It saddens me though when ppl wear 
makeup with no base....man i want to bestow them some mac. yes still referring to someone at work. *sigh*

wow kobri...10.50? dang.....umm perhaps Ill stick to revlon. do you guys think opi is really that great ie worth it? lasts longer? chip resistant?? I'm always up for a bit enabling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mrs. spy---i read earlier you got a new bobbi brown shadow...something gunmetal'ish greyish?? I reallllly am curious how this looks. anything like the look and texture of smoke and diamonds? or maybe i should stop resisting and get a freaking backup of this heaven sent colour and formula. <3 this grey, far more than even my copperplate colour!


----------



## stv578 (Aug 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Hi Hannah and Nora! Glad to see you around here again! I know that you are both super busy. We missed you!_

 
Thanks Katie!  I saw your pics of all the goodies you won!  Great stuff and I am so glad you were the person to win it!


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 11, 2008)

Hiiiii all! 

Were you aware that Date Night was made to go on top of High Top? It definitely was. 

After living in my place for nearly two months, I finally have a buzzer set up at the building's front door! Hurray!!! Very exciting stuff, yo. 

With Momma Spy adopting all of us, that means the rest of us are all sisters now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've never had a sister! Let alone a whole bunch! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When I was younger, my mother wanted to teach me to apply makeup, and the thought terrified me (navy covergirl shit, mmm mmm). Is it little wonder that I avoided it til not that long ago? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The poor Steiff! 

I went downtown and caught an act as part of the buskers festival, and it was pure dork. It was a bunch of these guys doing "extreme martial arts", and they were just really goofy and a lot of fun. I quite enjoyed it! Ryuki (or something) something? Ahahahaha. Anyhow, I enjoyed it. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I checked out some swatches yesterday...along with some "looks". What is up with her crease color going practically allllll the way up to her eyebrows and then using a swipe of highlighter like 8 shades lighter than her skintone?! It looks trashy._

 
Hey, some days she has no highlighter at all! Nor any top liner, but feline on the waterline. Her looks are trashy and unflattering more often than not, and yet she gets so many people gushing in the comments about how fabulous they are. *shudders* 

Were you all aware that MAC is the official makeup supplier for Cirque du Soleil? Mmmhmmm. Would it be a surprise if Adina ran off with them? Nope! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I shave my legs with an electric shaver knowing full well a blade gets closer, but my skin is way too sensitive for a blade more than about twice a week. I'm also too broke from buying other things for waxing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, electric it is. It keeps the legs smooth enough and doesn't eat them alive. *nods*

If my phone doesn't stop ringing tonight I'm going to throw it out the window.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_ 
Adina, I'm glad you had such a good weekend - we totally missed you!! That is just the most fantastic picture of you and your beau.
Anywho...I'm all caught up with my Bimbos, now I have to catch up on the rest of Specktra!_

 
Glad you had a great first day! yay for work!! You can be our official lawyer now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And thanks for the compliment!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Adina we have tons of love for you but like Elegant-One I thought that you were going to be around this weekend.  We just firgured that you were having so much fun at Cirque that you decided to run off and join them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That is hilarious! I wonder what my act would be? I am pretty useless when it comes to acrobatics (though i did acrobatics for 5 yrs) I can dance! Yeah, that's it!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_
Adina joining Cirque....that made me laugh. Can you just see her spinning & jumping and...no...not so much. They do like to wear makeup though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha!!!!! Hey, when I was a dancer I would manage to strap the twins down quite well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Craptastic is a good one too!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Awww, you guys are all so sweet!!  I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 all of you!!_

 
And we 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Adina - I love that picture! I wish I could get my hubby to take more with me!_

 
Have fun in school! Yay!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_*waves to everyone* Long time since I've checked in! LOL Adina also no love missing me!

ummm adina thanks for that link with the cheaper opi._

 
Awww, we <3 you Hannah!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Mr. Spy says he needs a headcount....for tax write offs...& all the rest of you are included!
whos your  Daddy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















_

 
OMG, I am on the floor here!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ohhh, so I went with the Eiffel color: Here it is! I swear its vampy hot sex on my fingers. LOVES it!! LOL. I felt fierce walking out of the nail salon.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 11, 2008)

On the nail polish front, I'm surprisingly pleased with NYC Glossies. $3 Canadian standard retail, I believe, and it goes on smoothly and not streaky and such. I've had it on for hours and not destroyed it, so that's a good sign.  Two coats and the colour was perfectly fantastic! And, as the name implies, it has a nice, shiny finish. For $3, it's worth trying. 

Don't touch the regular NYC polishes, though - ew.


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 11, 2008)

thanks adina! myyyy goodness schniekies that colour is amazing!!! So.tempted.to.go.to.salon.to.buy.opi!!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 11, 2008)

Ohhh, I am sooo hitting the beauty store after work tomorrow!! (and I have a 10% rewards coupon to use - yippee!!)


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 11, 2008)

Adina that OPI color is gorgeous.  I am going to need to make a trip to ULTA this week to check those out.  I am still rocking Essie's short shorts nail polish. Thanks to Karin for introducing that lovely color into my life!  It is the best HOT pink ever!

Samantha is right!  Now that Mr & Mrs Spy adopted us we are sisters!  I have one sister but she and I are as different as day and night so I could use a few new ones!


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 11, 2008)

...the thought of pink on my nails makes me cringe. Ew. No. GIVE ME THE BLACK.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 11, 2008)

Ok, so... I'm not cut out to be a standard bimbo. I didn't get my first dazzleglass until months after they came out, I don't rock a lot of glitter (I love my mattes! and things with a sheeeeeeeeeen!), I only do pink if it's super obnoxious and in my hair or on my lips/cheeks... 

Can I be our resident gothic-flared bimbo? 

Samantha the gothic chic bimbo! Yes! That's it! 

Or... Samantha the vampire bimbo!


----------



## Zantedge (Aug 11, 2008)

Samantha the gothic vampire chic bimbo! or Gothic Chic Vampire Bimbo. lol I have no idea.

I have this interesting greenish black colour on my toenails right now. It's pretty lovely.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 11, 2008)

Well I am checking in-long day at work. The entire computer was offline, and I have a feeling it isn't going to be a one-day only thing. By the end of the day, we wanted to cause ourselves severe bodily harm. And yet another day of condescending managers. I'm seriously about to tell the newest one what I think of how she does things. (ie: YOUR WAY SUCKS) And the newest associate yelled at me for how I opened the boxes! She was like "You're supposed to open it upside down and cut the flaps off!" and I was like "No, it is going directly onto the wall, so I don't need to!" I have a feeling that she's going to be the little rat that she is and tell my manager, who will yell at me.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 11, 2008)

Aww, we still love you, Samantha, and your dark, glitter-eschewing, soul!


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Aww, we still love you, Samantha, and your dark, glitter-eschewing, soul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Hurray! And, hey, I do use SOME glitter! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I mean, I went with High Top and Date Night on my lips tonight! Downtown by the water at night. Aww... 

I really need to pick up a purple lip liner. Preferably cremestick, because I adore those.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 12, 2008)

I just need to get a lipliner, period-I'm sticking with Urban Decay's for the time being since I trust the eyeliners, so that means the lipliners will be trusted as well. I will at least get Ozone (the clear one).


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_...the thought of pink on my nails makes me cringe. Ew. No. GIVE ME THE BLACK._

 
Seriously!?  I do like dark colored nails too but for some reason I have been loving doing fuschia/hot pink nails for the summer.   You need to find your camera so you can show us fair girls how to rock CoC lipsticks!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 12, 2008)

If anyone liked the lipglass pencils Avon has a really good alternative called glimmersticks.  They had a clear one that it amazing and super cheap!


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_ Oh heavens not the Steiff! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Nah, I would've laughed...& then added some lipstick to it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
_Oh Bless you!_





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_Well around here I believe they are 10.50. I get mine from the wholesaler where they are 5.25 and usually they are double in the salon._

 
Oh my I pay upwards of $13 here in S.F. - and worth every penny!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_ She gets it, she really does!!! And she's never been one to follow trends but rather has always stuck to what is flattering on her. I love her!_

 
I love that! It's funny - I was just the other day wondering about higher end cosmetic lines from yesteryear, specifically, '60's - '80's (?) 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_ 
Hey, some days she has no highlighter at all! Nor any top liner, but feline on the waterline. Her looks are trashy and unflattering more often than not, and yet she gets so many people gushing in the comments about how fabulous they are. *shudders* 

but my skin is way too sensitive for a blade more than about twice a week._

 
Ooooh I wanna see some trashy-trashy! I'll nose around and see - no names please! I'll see what's really goin' on!

Remember to _moisturize, moisturize, moisturize!!!_
_Also,_ if you have sensitivity issues with blade shaving - there seems to be a technique, whereas, when you shave within the first few min of getting into your bath you will always achieve a closer/smother shave because the hair follicle is stiffer and succumbs to the blade easier. 

Now if you wait a few min. and allow the steam and warm water to soften the follicle and swell the skin around it - you won't get as smooth a shave, but you'll lessen the degree of bumps and irritation afterwards, since the softer hair is unable to allow for a deeper cut from the blade, therefore, regrowth is less irritating...bla, bla, bla - you already know this... 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_ 
That is hilarious! I wonder what my act would be? I am pretty useless when it comes to acrobatics (though i did acrobatics for 5 yrs) I can dance! Yeah, that's it!!

Ohhh, so I went with the Eiffel color: Here it is! I swear its vampy hot sex on my fingers. LOVES it!! LOL. I felt fierce walking out of the nail salon.











_

 
Girl - please!

Now you know we want to see you strapped to *bunjee cords* - bouncing all around in your Fantasy Lashes, Butterfly wings and Jazz Hands! 

We'll be able to see those _Dazzleglass_ lips from the nosebleed seats!

With the utmost respect to your nails: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 OMG!!! Gobble, Gobble, Gobble!

They are just pure _LUST!!! Very gorgeous! Wow!_

I'm there - don't have to tell me twice!


----------



## KikiB (Aug 12, 2008)

I worshipped their Daring Definition mascara...until they discontinued the navy colour. Seriously, that is what works best for me. Better than black. But yes, Avon is what I bought when I first tried to convert my makeup-it's really good quality for the price. I don't like the Glazewear though. I miss the old Naturals, I LOVE the Harvest Apple, and I have not smelled a better apple lotion. Ever. And we sell lotion.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Ok, so... I'm not cut out to be a standard bimbo. I didn't get my first dazzleglass until months after they came out, I don't rock a lot of glitter (I love my mattes! and things with a sheeeeeeeeeen!), I only do pink if it's super obnoxious and in my hair or on my lips/cheeks... 

Can I be our resident gothic-flared bimbo? 

Samantha the gothic chic bimbo! Yes! That's it! 

Or... Samantha the vampire bimbo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Uh...fellow Bimbos...we need to possibly look into this further! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










We may need to conduct a good ole' fashion sorority hazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm afraid...hmmmmm 

Where's Samantha's Bimbo application again? How did this get by us? Adina?!?


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Now you know we want to see you strapped to *bunjee cords* - bouncing all around in your Fantasy Lashes, Butterfly wings and Jazz Hands! 

We'll be able to see those Dazzleglass lips from the nosebleed seats!_

 
TamEva Le Fay this made me laugh so hard! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Adina can be the acrobat and you can be her choreographer.  What a team you two would make!


----------



## KikiB (Aug 12, 2008)

I really want some crazy false lashes...I might get a pair of the MUFE ones soon. I'm going to get fun ones and see how far I can push the envelope for work...the feather-tipped ones definitely appeal the most to me.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 12, 2008)

These aren't really crazy but I bought some of the MUFE lashes that super extend on the side and OMG those took almost all night for me to get used to.  Very cool effect though!


----------



## KikiB (Aug 12, 2008)

See one of the things that my clients like is that I do take risks with my makeup-I rock my Electro and Hollywood Nights and Port Red, I do crazy looks that are still appropriate...basically I am not the super-conservative person who many have employees of my store pegged to be. Lashes are the next step.

I haven't worn lashes in many years though, so I probably won't be able to apply them that well.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_TamEva Le Fay this made me laugh so hard! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Adina can be the acrobat and you can be her choreographer. What a team you two would make!_

 
I could certainly TRY to...but, I have a feeling Adina wouldn't take direction very well.

It might look more like a Lucy & Ethel skit! 





















Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_See one of the things that my clients like is that I do take risks with my makeup-I rock my Electro and Hollywood Nights and Port Red, I do crazy looks that are still appropriate...basically I am not the super-conservative person who many have employees of my store pegged to be. Lashes are the next step.

I haven't worn lashes in many years though, so I probably won't be able to apply them that well._

 
Ever customize lashes with beads or, feathers, and stuff?

That's fun - You don't even need to use the whole lash, simply use the very end part and embellish the end with rhinestones or beads - fairly easy 'n' fun!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_... and I'm only 21. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I didnt know you were 21 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_That's it...I can't go to work anymore. I just miss too much on here!! That and my kitties were lost without me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 DH says they were very upset when he arrived home. Otherwise, the first day of work was good. I have soooo much to learn! It seems like a really fun group, though. We all ate lunch together and I watch them play cards!_

 
Yaaaay I'm glad u enjoyed it!...I'm sure the kitties will find SOMETHING to get into 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Mr. Spy says he needs a headcount....for tax write offs...& all the rest of you are included!
whos your Daddy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















_

 





 Me too, please! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_aww nora thats awesome to hear!! wooohoooo! I just love when people wear makeup well. It saddens me though when ppl wear 
makeup with no base....man i want to bestow them some mac. yes still referring to someone at work. *sigh*

 do you guys think opi is really that great ie worth it? lasts longer? chip resistant?? I'm always up for a bit enabling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I always want to give people MAC. And I love when people wear/are into makeup. Sigh. Its so important to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_...the thought of pink on my nails makes me cringe. Ew. No. GIVE ME THE BLACK._

 
Weiiiirdo. I have BRIGHT HOT PINK on my tootsies as we speak. China Glaze in Monte Carlo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_ 
Samantha the gothic chic bimbo! Yes! That's it! 

Or... Samantha the vampire bimbo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Samantha the black lipped bimbo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Alright, if u want to be a bimbo u have to work for it, where are the paddles?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zantedge* 

 
_I have this interesting greenish black colour on my toenails right now. It's pretty lovely._

 
Sounds gorgeousssss, what brand is it??

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_ 
I really need to pick up a purple lip liner. Preferably cremestick, because I adore those._

 
I want to get more into lip liners this fall. Even though some people hate it, I kinda like the darker lip liner, with the lighter lip color....Okay I REALLY like it *Hangs head in shame* I want to work it though.

Question....how would/do u guys wear Summerfruit liner?? I got it because I love pale and nude things but I never use it.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 12, 2008)

Coachkitten...

How are you digging your latest booty?  Have you tried the Black Ore yet?

Have you added up its value?  I still can't believe how much stuff they put in it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What item is your fav?


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_ 
Here is to hoping it works out great for you Rebecca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
Thank you, and MY what an awesome picture. u guys look so in love, and u look ABSOLUTELY STUNNNING! MY GOD!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Girrrrl...

Just be careful!

Is this the first we're hearin' about him? Really?

This is the first I've gotten the memo about the major breakup with your Ex...I'm confused! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This new Guy looks good on paper, though...I just hope he treats you like Gold!

Alas, my only advise is to be careful, but have fun with him! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S. How old is he and what's his star sign?_

 
Me and my ex broke up in february. I made a post about it, but life has been crazy ever since. Things arent too serious with me and the new guy (Ryan) yet, but I'm crazy about him. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 I'm trying not to have feelings, but its too late!

I'm 19, he's 20, and he is a....Gemini I believe. I'm an Aquarius. Tell me SOMETHING good about that, TamEva!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_No Love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yes we do! I was so disappointed thinking that you were going to be on here over the weekend & that I was going to miss it...so I'm glad I didn't. Yeah, the kids & puppy are a real hoot to have around. We had an awesome time together._

 
I'm glad u had a nice visit with them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it must have lifted ur spirits


----------



## Zantedge (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_ 

Sounds gorgeousssss, what brand is it??_

 
Nicole by OPI (not the stick version the regular type). It's called Turn Out The Lights. It's black with green shimmer. 

ETA: by the way, Aquarius and Gemini are supposed to be a good match


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_ 
Samantha the black lipped bimbo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Alright, if u want to be a bimbo u have to work for it, where are the paddles?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want to get more into lip liners this fall. Even though some people hate it, I kinda like the darker lip liner, with the lighter lip color....Okay I REALLY like it *Hangs head in shame* I want to work it though.

Question....how would/do u guys wear Summerfruit liner?? I got it because I love pale and nude things but I never use it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
_Girl - that's what I'm talkin' about!_ 

An ole fashioned sorority hazing may be in order!

Of course, I was thinking something more along the lines of her going to MAC and requesting a makeover to look exactly like _Dame Edna Everage_ - then posting it as a FOTD!

O.K. we just did our East Side San Jose Show here for charity and us Queens had to work a Chola/Chonga look.

Woman - I spent $125 to achieve that look with MAC.
My biggest challenge was the lips - Girl they were such high maintenance. I don't know how those Chola Girls do it. 

I wanted it to look hardcore but still pretty.

I was so proud of myself, though, I was the only Bitch to show up with fully lined lips with the Frosty center - lids a poppin'. I was leanin' like a Chola that night and I did it myself. Those lame Queens even went to MAC to have their faces done and they still looked weak _and_ without fully lined frosted lips.

When I get the photos back I swear I'll post 'em.

Really simple - I used:

Eyes: 
*Vanilla* Pig. all over lid lash to brow 
*Sketch* in the crease carved out
*Carbon* to define

MAC eyeliner in BootBlack winged out for dear life!

Contoured with the usual suspects

Beauty Mark done w/h MAC e/l

Brows: Spiked browliner 
(playing up my natural brows...too _chicken_ to shave them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Lips:

Lined in *80%* cremestick 
*Eden Rocks* L/S to fill
*Tanarama* to top off
*Vanilla* Pig. to accent in the very center
With *Clear lipglass* to finish

I still think I could have done better with color choices, but it did look pretty rockin'.
It was *Eden Rocks* L/S that I was on the fence about. 

*Tanarama* L/S is - I think "the" official color of the Cholas/Chongas...for real!

I got clowned so bad though at the MAC store when I was shoppin this stuff. When I was trying to describe the look I was goin' for as L.A. or Miami - there was an Old School Latina Gangbanger there with her GF and she over heard me and said, "Why it has to be L.A.?" "Why not the Bay Area?" She was politely serious.

She proceeded to explain the really beautiful looks the Bay Area Cholas did and still do. I guess I just never considered the Chola look from here. People always think of L.A. or Miami. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Color me _educated_ that day...for real

I'll tell ya, though, I was fussing with those lips all...night...long to maintain! _It was a BITCH!!!_


----------



## KikiB (Aug 12, 2008)

I HAVE to redo my nails first thing tomorrow. No ifs, ands, or buttocks about it. I am not going to the MAC event looking hids...everything has to be perfect. Oh, if only I had little rollers, but we don't have hot rollers-my mom pitched her old set because she does a pixie cut now.

Speaking of which, I am trying to figure out what the hell I am going to wear. I'm thinking a basic red tank top from Old Navy, and then this black floral print silk skirt I got from Express. I can't take a pic of it, but it is GORGEOUS. Pair those with some hot pink kitten heels that I have...I would wear a pink dress that I have but it is a silk one and the weather has been on the warmer side lately. Well, it's getting warmer.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Girl - that's what I'm talkin' about! 

An ole fashioned sorority hazing may be in order!

Of course, I was thinking something more along the lines of her going to MAC and requesting a makeover to look exactly like Dame Edna Everage - then posting it as a FOTD!

O.K. we just did our East Side San Jose Show here for charity and us Queens had to work a Chola/Chonga look.

Woman - I spent $125 to achieve that look with MAC.
My biggest challenge was the lips - Girl they were such high maintenance. I don't know how those Chola Girls do it. 

I wanted it to look hardcore but still pretty.

I was so proud of myself, though, I was the only Bitch to show up with fully lined lips with the Frosty center - lids a poppin'. I was leanin' like a Chola that night and I did it myself. Those lame Queens even went to MAC to have their faces done and they still looked weak and without fully lined frosted lips.

When I get the photos back I swear I'll post 'em.

Really simple - I used:

Eyes: 
*Vanilla* Pig. all over lid lash to brow 
*Sketch* in the crease carved out
*Carbon* to define

MAC eyeliner in BootBlack winged out for dear life!

Contoured with the usual suspects

Beauty Mark done w/h MAC e/l

Brows: Spiked browliner 
(playing up my natural brows...too chicken to shave them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Lips:

Lined in *80%* cremestick 
*Eden Rocks* L/S to fill
*Tanarama* to top off
*Vanilla* Pig. to accent in the very center
With *Clear lipglass* to finish

I still think I could have done better with color choices, but it did look pretty rockin'.
It was *Eden Rocks* L/S that I was on the fence about. 

*Tanarama* L/S is - I think "the" official color of the Cholas/Chongas...for real!

I got clowned so bad though at the MAC store when I was shoppin this stuff. When I was trying to describe the look I was goin' for as L.A. or Miami - there was an Old School Latina Gangbanger there with her GF and she over heard me and said, "Why it has to be L.A.?" "Why not the Bay Area?" She was politely serious.

She proceeded to explain the really beautiful looks the Bay Area Cholas did and still do. I guess I just never considered the Chola look from here. People always think of L.A. or Miami. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Color me educated that day...for real

I'll tell ya, though, I was fussing with those lips all...night...long to maintain! It was a BITCH!!!_

 
I would SO love to go to MAC and be all "Can you make me into Dame Edna?" The reactions of the MUA's would be priceless. And yet all of my guy friends think I am silly for buying makeup-they all say that I will end up like Mimi from Drew Carey if I wear too much makeup. Boys, I can wear more makeup and I would still look hotter. Okay, not really. But I hate when men are anti-makeup.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I'm 19, he's 20, and he is a....Gemini I believe. I'm an Aquarius. Tell me SOMETHING good about that, TamEva!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
For starters...that's pretty damn good!

You're both Air Heads...er...I mean Air Signs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_(I'm an Air Head too!)_

Which means you're both very compatable.
I'd be doing you a disservice if I sat here and told all the great things 'bout us Aquarians cuz I'd go on for days. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







But...I will tell you that you may one of the only signs around that may be able to keep Gemini interested.

Cuz I gotta tell ya Honey...Gemini Men get bored very, very easily. They need constant mental stimulation all the time to keep them satisfied. And I mean pullin' out all the stops. 
Keep them guessing, Keep some secrets, keep 'em wondering what you're all about. Maintain your mystique at all times. Be imaginative, but most of all keep him thinking. Boring is not in their vocabulary, nor shall it be in yours!

Anything after that is gravy. 
They're great storytellers and LOVE gossip. They're very kinky and loves fetishes of all kinds It also cannot be underestimated that their dual personalities can be somewhat of a challenge - can you say _Dr. Jeckle & Mr. Hyde? _

_Erogenous Zones? You'll find those in the arms and hands of Gemini as they rule this part of the body._

_No problem right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

Here's a little bit of Gemini 101

*Gemini*
May 21 - June 21 
_Gemini is the third Sign of the Zodiac, and those born under this Sign will be quick to tell you all about it. That's because they love to talk! It's not just idle chatter with these folks, either. The driving force behind a Gemini's conversation is their mind. The Gemini-born are intellectually inclined, forever probing people and places in search of information. The more information a Gemini collects, the better. Sharing that information later on with those they love is also a lot of fun, for Geminis are supremely interested in developing their relationships. Dalliances with these folks are always enjoyable, since Geminis are bright, quick-witted and the proverbial life of the party. Even though their intellectual minds can rationalize forever and a day, Geminis also have a surplus of imagination waiting to be tapped. Can a Gemini be boring? Never! _

_Since Geminis are a mix of the yin and the yang, they are represented perfectly by the Twins. The Gemini-born can easily see both sides of an issue, a wonderfully practical quality. Less practical is the fact that you're not sure which Twin will show up half the time. Geminis may not know who's showing up either, which can prompt others to consider them fickle and restless. __They can be wishy-washy, too, changing their mood on a simple whim. It's this characteristic which readily suggests the Mutable Quality assigned to this Sign. Mutable folks are flexible and go with the flow. Further, the Twins are adaptable and dexterous and can tackle many things at once. It's a good thing, too, when you consider their myriad interests. The downside of such a curious mind, however, can be a lack of follow-through. How much can any one person do, anyway? _


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_I would SO love to go to MAC and be all "Can you make me into Dame Edna?" The reactions of the MUA's would be priceless. And yet all of my guy friends think I am silly for buying makeup-they all say that I will end up like Mimi from Drew Carey if I wear too much makeup. Boys, I can wear more makeup and I would still look hotter. Okay, not really. But I hate when men are anti-makeup._

 
Mimi!!!!!!!! 






Oh Kiki that's even better than Dame Edna!!! Oh it's on now!

Oh wait...Samantha might think it's all fun 'n' games to get all painted up like Mimi??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Back to the drawing board.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_I HAVE to redo my nails first thing tomorrow. No ifs, ands, or buttocks about it. I am not going to the MAC event looking hids...everything has to be perfect. Oh, if only I had little rollers, but we don't have hot rollers-my mom pitched her old set because she does a pixie cut now.

Speaking of which, I am trying to figure out what the hell I am going to wear. I'm thinking a basic red tank top from Old Navy, and then this black floral print silk skirt I got from Express. I can't take a pic of it, but it is GORGEOUS. Pair those with some hot pink kitten heels that I have...I would wear a pink dress that I have but it is a silk one and the weather has been on the warmer side lately. Well, it's getting warmer._

 
You're goin' to a party!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I wanna go.


----------



## kobri (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_ I love pale and nude things_

 
HA


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_ 
Cuz I gotta tell ya Honey...Gemini Men get bored very, very easily. They need constant mental stimulation all the time to keep them satisfied. And I mean pullin' out all the stops. 
*Keep them guessing, Keep some secrets, keep 'em wondering what you're all about. Maintain your mystique at all times. Be imaginative, but most of all keep him thinking.* Boring is not in their vocabulary, nor shall it be in yours!_

 
Whew, thanks for all the info TamEva! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The whole, keep them guessing and keep them wondering, is something I'll NEVER understand. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think that is the advice I hear most often, but yet I can never ever seem to put a finger on what exactly it means. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_HA
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha I didnt even realize how that sounded...it was late.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_I could certainly TRY to...but, I have a feeling Adina wouldn't take direction very well.

It might look more like a Lucy & Ethel skit!_

 
Honey, you are talking to someone who does choreography herself. LOL! I think I can take theatrical advice from you. Heck, join me up on that stage!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_TamEva Le Fay this made me laugh so hard! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Adina can be the acrobat and you can be her choreographer.  What a team you two would make!_

 
We would be nothing short of fabulous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_ Samantha the black lipped bimbo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Alright, if u want to be a bimbo u have to work for it, where are the paddles?!_

 
Uh oh, someone is having kinky thoughts. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Thank you, and MY what an awesome picture. u guys look so in love, and u look ABSOLUTELY STUNNNING! MY GOD!_

 
Awww, I <3 you! Thank you so much Rebecca! I totally posed that pic but I think what you said is accurate, I do love the big dolt. Hehe

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_ Oh wait...Samantha might think it's all fun 'n' games to get all painted up like Mimi??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Back to the drawing board. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think Samantha would get a kick out of it. If we really wanna punish her we can put her in a baby pink dress with frills and give her nude lips and brown eyeshadow. She would HATE that. <3 you samantha!

Oh, tameva- our resident astrology expert. I am an aries (late march) and so is he (early april). do us, do us! We are both fiery


----------



## jenntoz (Aug 12, 2008)

Hola Bimbos!
Was I the only one today who was hoping they would surprise us & put CoC & Overrich up a week early?(today)  I am soooooo jealous of anyone going to events tonight! But I hope you all have fun & get great goodies!

I wanted to let everyone(especialy Auntie Elegant) that I got my 2 cremesheens today.  They really are creamy, lol.  I'm pretty sure they are Creme D'Nude & Ravishing.  I'm super happy with them. Creme D' Nude is similar to Blankety IMO.  I don't really have any corals, so IDK what to compare it to, but its pretty.  I put some swatches in the swatch section including comparison swatches  

And TAmEva! What do you see for me & my hubby?  We're both Cancers, only 5 days apart He's July 14 & I'm July 19, same year, so he is oly 5 days older.  I've heard its REALLY bad to marry someone so similar cause we'll both be super bored. Do you agree?


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Thank you, and MY what an awesome picture. u guys look so in love, and u look ABSOLUTELY STUNNNING! MY GOD!


Me and my ex broke up in february. I made a post about it, but life has been crazy ever since. Things arent too serious with me and the new guy (Ryan) yet, but I'm crazy about him. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 I'm trying not to have feelings, but its too late!

I'm 19, he's 20, and he is a....Gemini I believe. I'm an Aquarius. Tell me SOMETHING good about that, TamEva!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I'm glad u had a nice visit with them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it must have lifted ur spirits_

 
OMG. I'm 19 too! XD
AND I'm a Gemini. Lemme tell you, out of all these guys, I always end up having crushes on Aquarius or Libra. It's crazy, and those are the most compatible signs! Other than Leo and Gemini as well. So it's a good match! Just the fact that you are Aquarius, he will NOT get bored, because Aquarius is the futuristic and exciting sign! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Me and you could be lovers!!! XD J/k or the best of friends IRL. :cute:

But funny thing, is me and my bf are NOT compatible, but we get along. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He's a Pisces. Hahahaha.


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Ok, so... I'm not cut out to be a standard bimbo. I didn't get my first dazzleglass until months after they came out, I don't rock a lot of glitter (I love my mattes! and things with a sheeeeeeeeeen!), I only do pink if it's super obnoxious and in my hair or on my lips/cheeks... 

Can I be our resident gothic-flared bimbo? 

Samantha the gothic chic bimbo! Yes! That's it! 

Or... Samantha the vampire bimbo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes yes!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Like I said, as long as you can rock it, I dig it! I don't care what kind of make-up style you have.
I can be the resident Asian bimbo. (I think I'm the only one.) Pretty please? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Actually! I in high school I was a lot like you!
I had hot pink bangs and ends, I wore red and hot pink lips only.. lots of black shadows... and I had the black and red nails. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and sorry everyone for putting one quote per post. Something is wrong with my computer, I can't open or look at other tabs until I close the current tab in my window. And I only have 2 open, I can't switch between them. It sucks!


----------



## KikiB (Aug 12, 2008)

Pretty much it does not matter what kind of guys I go for, as far as star sign, they all have been different. I am a very stereotypical Taurus, so nothing can possibly go well with me between stubbornness and all that jazz.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_And TAmEva! What do you see for me & my hubby?  We're both Cancers, only 5 days apart He's July 14 & I'm July 19, same year, so he is oly 5 days older.  I've heard its REALLY bad to marry someone so similar cause we'll both be super bored. Do you agree?_

 
I know how it is! my hubby and I are both Libras (I'm Sept 24 & he is Oct. 15)
It can be fun....lol....


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Hey There D.S.!

Hope you're havin' fun this Summer and finding time to enjoy yourself!

Re: your pic of you and your cute Beau - to quote Paris Hilton, "Luvs It!"

You look so adorable together! Thank you for posting that.

Looking forward to your reviews & insight for the next few collections coming up! Eeeeeek!





P.S. Awesome Paparazzi photo for your avatar! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank youuuu! I love that picture too! I love my tall Asian boy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yes, I am having fun this summer and enjoying myself! I still don't have school for another month! So I'm going to have lots of more fun!

I can't wait for CoC! I HAVE to have that Spiced Chocolate quad! And though I love the look of Scarlet Lady.. I'm sooo scared at what a dark red it is! I think I'll wait for the Red She Said red.. I have Queen's Sin and I LOVE it, but I hardly use it.. so I don't think I should get Scarlet Lady....

Thanks for the compliment! You are beautiful in your avatar as well!


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Pretty much it does not matter what kind of guys I go for, as far as star sign, they all have been different. I am a very stereotypical Taurus, so nothing can possibly go well with me between stubbornness and all that jazz._

 
(Geminis can't stand Taurus) xD But I LOVE you lots! I had a crush on a Taurus before. Actually.. we didn't click that well. D: I think there is some truth to star signs, at least.. when it comes to my relationships.

And me? I want funky lashes too! But I gotta learn how to apply even the regular ones dammit! XD


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Honey, you are talking to someone who does choreography herself. LOL! I think I can take theatrical advice from you. Heck, join me up on that stage!_

 
When I envisioned you being a Cirque Star with the bunjee cords all I could see was you being like a little glitter fairy with all the power & freedom you'd have on stage being able to bounce and fly around anywhere you wanted. Leaving vapor trails of glitter! 

Why would you need to take direction from anybody...you'd be bouncing off the heads of us earthbound folk like a scene out of _Croching Tiger, Hidden Dragon! _It would be glorious!

_Weeeeeeeeee! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

_Oh - sorry...back to reality 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Why would you need to take direction from anybody...you'd be bouncing off the heads of us earthbound folk like a scene out of Croching Tiger, Hidden Dragon! It would be glorious!_

 
Trust me honey, I would definitely be bouncing all over 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seriously tameva, come to nyc and be my best friend!


----------



## KikiB (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_(Geminis can't stand Taurus) xD But I LOVE you lots! I had a crush on a Taurus before. Actually.. we didn't click that well. D: I think there is some truth to star signs, at least.. when it comes to my relationships.

And me? I want funky lashes too! But I gotta learn how to apply even the regular ones dammit! XD_

 
Ironically the person I am ahem, involved with now is a Gemini...and the part about Gemini men being kinky? Let's just say it is VERY true.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Oh Bless you!





Remember to moisturize, moisturize, moisturize!!!
Also, if you have sensitivity issues with blade shaving - there seems to be a technique, whereas, when you shave within the first few min of getting into your bath you will always achieve a closer/smother shave because the hair follicle is stiffer and succumbs to the blade easier. 

Now if you wait a few min. and allow the steam and warm water to soften the follicle and swell the skin around it - you won't get as smooth a shave, but you'll lessen the degree of bumps and irritation afterwards, since the softer hair is unable to allow for a deeper cut from the blade, therefore, regrowth is less irritating...bla, bla, bla - you already know this... 
_

 
I DO know all that and tried it, my skin just gets cranky. *shrugs* The electric works, and someday when I have money I'll switch to waxing. I keep leaving massive bottles of lotion all over the place... ahahaha. Ooops.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Uh...fellow Bimbos...we need to possibly look into this further! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










We may need to conduct a good ole' fashion sorority hazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm afraid...hmmmmm 

Where's Samantha's Bimbo application again? How did this get by us? Adina?!?_

 
Ahem. I did not have an application, for - as you seem to forget - I told the initial tale that started this whole damned mess and opened the thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_I could certainly TRY to...but, I have a feeling Adina wouldn't take direction very well.

It might look more like a Lucy & Ethel skit! 





















Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!_

 
I would love it. Seriously, though.
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I didnt know you were 21 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Weiiiirdo. I have BRIGHT HOT PINK on my tootsies as we speak. China Glaze in Monte Carlo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Samantha the black lipped bimbo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Alright, if u want to be a bimbo u have to work for it, where are the paddles?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_

 
My toenails are black, and to change things up I painted my nails red yesterday. But that's probably coming off tonight... And I'm just going to leave the paddles to you and your new boy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Mimi!!!!!!!! 






Oh Kiki that's even better than Dame Edna!!! Oh it's on now!

Oh wait...Samantha might think it's all fun 'n' games to get all painted up like Mimi??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Back to the drawing board. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh, darling, you have no idea the things I've done to myself for parties and silliness and who knows what. Mimi is _nothing_.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_I think Samantha would get a kick out of it. If we really wanna punish her we can put her in a baby pink dress with frills and give her nude lips and brown eyeshadow. She would HATE that. <3 you samantha!_

 
Good bloody luck. You'd have to get the chloroform out for that one, dear.
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Yes yes!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Like I said, as long as you can rock it, I dig it! I don't care what kind of make-up style you have.
I can be the resident Asian bimbo. (I think I'm the only one.) Pretty please? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Actually! I in high school I was a lot like you!
I had hot pink bangs and ends, I wore red and hot pink lips only.. lots of black shadows... and I had the black and red nails. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and sorry everyone for putting one quote per post. Something is wrong with my computer, I can't open or look at other tabs until I close the current tab in my window. And I only have 2 open, I can't switch between them. It sucks!_

 
Oh, dude, my hair has been damn near every colour there is. No grey/silver/white, though. I miiiiiisssssss my colouuuuuuurs! My boy in high school often referred to me as the 'dark lady'. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Trust me honey, I would definitely be bouncing all over 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I believe that! 

Hiiiiiiiiiiii everyone!


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 12, 2008)

On the topic of all this astrology stuff, there's enough water in my relationship to drown a person. My boy is Pisces in sun AND moon, and I'm Scorpio (cuspal on Sag) sun, Cancer moon and Scorpio rising. AAAAHHHH!!!

It's the earth signs that usually give me the hardest time. I just don't tend to get along with them very well.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_I am an aries (late march) and so is he (early april). do us, do us! We are both fiery 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 




First thing that comes to mind...TNT - like _Dynamite!!! _

A powder keg that's ready to go off at any moment when sparked. Sometimes so, overwhelmingly, beyond great it consumes you, other times the blast is so devastating there are simply no survivors!

But because the fires of Aries will never die like a Phoenix you both rise from whatever ash is left, to rekindle what has been sparked from the very beginning of your relationship.

A match of two Aries cannot be easy, even to witness as an outsider of the relationship it must be puzzling to everyone around you how you're able to do it.

But what many do not realize is that you're both strong enough to deal with eachothers dynamic personality and ego which may at times force you to live life on the extreme wild side.

It goes without saying that you both secretly crave the stormy, passionate, electric, and at times _tense_ energy you both create. 
Do not stand in your line of fire when it is revealed that either one of you are wrong about anything.
Even about what time of day it is. Only your own impatience of others is second to that.
One can almost hear the rip, click, pop of the spark that may set Aries off into a storm of no return.

You'll do well to make sure that you both ensure that one another is validated, appreciated, and elevated to satisfy the essence of who you are in this world and your roles in your relationship.

And yes I would be remiss if I didn't point out that your egos both need stroking often times, especially, him being a Man, of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On a somewhat brighter side...you are both generous to a fault! You both try to outdo one another when it comes to showing how much you care, and nothing is ever done half way. It's either all or nothing sometimes!

You both already know how stubborn 'n' strong-minded you can be, but what you may not know is that it's one of your greatest attributes and at times may be seen as pioneering and adventuresome. This kind of forceful energy is the very core of who you are and this has gotten you very far in life and everything that life brings!

Erogenous zone for Aries is the head and mind. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Health issues may consist of headaches and migraines, depression, indigestion, and nervous disorders. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Below is a bit of Aries on Aries 101: 


*Aries*
March 21 - April 19 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aries zodiac displays the characteristics of independence, aversion to domination and control, sensitivity and a baby-like concern for self. The compatibility of a relationship between two Aries individuals depends on how well they accept and respect each other's freedom. They need to forgo excessive emphasis on individualism and learn to respect each other. When in a love relationship, two Aries should make efforts to come closer to each other, nurture the bonds with care and try to forget their self. 

Since both of them have big egos, they will find it pretty hard to take in criticism. They will have to remember not to compete against one other and work together to ensure harmony. If you are still not getting my point, just imagine two rams locking horns and you will get the complete idea. Two Aries can either respect one another greatly or despise each another extremely. There is nothing in-between for them. One of the two Aries will have to relent a bit and give the other a slightly upper hand.

Remember, two lions can never rule the jungle together. However, if they do manage to land up together, ruling in turns can be a very good option. If two Aries manage to reach a sort of agreement in their relationshp, you can be sure this will be a lively combo. There will be no place for boredom in their relationship as both of them will be forever active and entertaining. The excitement in the relation of two Aries can hardly be matched by any other signs. The only thing they have to remember is to keep the fireworks under control.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Coachkitten...

How are you digging your latest booty?  Have you tried the Black Ore yet?

Have you added up its value?  I still can't believe how much stuff they put in it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What item is your fav?_

 
I am loving all of my booty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I am most likely too old to get a kick out of the word "booty" but oh well!)  I think that my favorite is Black Ore and the Solar Riche bronzer.  I am not really liking the smell of the charged water I got but oh well!  I feel like I really lucked out because the next raffle that they are doing is the face brush set from Antiquitease.  I feel like mine was far better!  I still can't get over the fact I won!  I am sure that you are all totally sick of hearing about it so I will shut it now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW Tam Eva I am a Virgo and my boyfriend is a Pisces.  Are we a good match?   

I hope that you all are having a very happy Tuesday!  My mom got a cult of cherry postcard today which is strange because the only time she has gone to MAC is to get something for me.  Has anyone gotten a cult of cherry postcard in a MAC.com order?  I just got a little black box today with no postcard inside.  Such a bummer!  I hate that MAC doesn't give out postcards anymore.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 12, 2008)

OK, now my turn TamEva!!  I'm a Pisces and DH is a Libra.

Annnd, I survived day two!  Just two more days to go and then it's off for a fun weekend with friends.  I'm soooo tired, though!


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 12, 2008)

Did anybody get to go to the cult of cherry party thingy? I think it was today.I'm dying to know what the spiced chocolate quad looks like in person.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 12, 2008)

Katie (kikib) is going tonight so I am sure she will have a full report for us later!


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Katie (kikib) is going tonight so I am sure she will have a full report for us later! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 








 Woohoo I can't wait!


----------



## KikiB (Aug 12, 2008)

Yes, I am actually leaving in an hour or so to go to the party and I hopefully will have pictures and so forth. I will make sure to review it for you all, and try to be as objective as possible (dark stuff isn't my thing). On the bright side, it has cooled off a bit so I could wear one of my dresses.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_mrs. spy---i read earlier you got a new bobbi brown shadow...something gunmetal'ish greyish?? I reallllly am curious how this looks. anything like the look and texture of smoke and diamonds? or maybe i should stop resisting and get a freaking backup of this heaven sent colour and formula. <3 this grey, far more than even my copperplate colour!_

 
Sorry...I _just _got back in town.

I swatched all my grey es & the Bobbi Brown shimmer es in Gunsmoke is a black grey with a little shimmer - its very pretty but darker than S&D.

I have a Prescriptives cream es called Smoking Gun & it is brighter like a silver grey with some shimmer but not bright like Polar Opposites. Its a very nice medium grey not like S&D which in comparison is more of a dull grey. Its waterproof...very long wearing. There is also Prescriptives cream es in Maroon Glace - a plumy brown...gorgeous. I know how you like the plumy colors.

If you like S&D that much you better get another. I've been so crazy about grey shadows lately too.


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Yes, I am actually leaving in an hour or so to go to the party and I hopefully will have pictures and so forth. I will make sure to review it for you all, and try to be as objective as possible (dark stuff isn't my thing). On the bright side, it has cooled off a bit so I could wear one of my dresses._

 
I can't wait to see!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 12, 2008)

I picked up a few things that I wanted to share with y'all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Speaking about Prescriptives...I tried (because of great reviews) their waterproof gel eyeliner in Licorice (very black). So far, I have to say that it is pretty awesome & has stayed put on my waterline. I love, love, love the Fine Liner brush for it $18. You can actually get the color right down into your lash line when lining the top with it. Sometimes I still have a skin colored gap & have to line underneath the top lashes. Fabulous. If this continues to wear well, I'm getting it in dark brown & dark grey. $17.50

Coachkitten:
Finally, my MAC 109 Sm. contour brush arrived. Mac sent me the wrong brush. They sent the 252 eye shader brush...which now I just love...i use it with my paint pots/cream shadows. And, Mac let me keep the $30 252!
The 109 is so awesome for applying loose minerals for great flawless coverage!!! And its so great for the contour duos & blushes!!!!!! New Love!

Finally, I got the Smashbox Wicked Lovely Gossamer duo ended lip pencil. Very, very pretty. I wasn't sure that I liked the color when I swatched it on my hand as I was running out the door, but on...it is the prettiest pink nude which actually covers my pigmented lips. The liner part is just slightly darker. It lasted a long time.

ugghh..tired & off to watch movies with Mr. Spy tonight


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 12, 2008)

wooohoooooo i cannot wait to see CoC! 

thanks for the quick review on the bobbi brown. i'm trying to stay away from it, considering how a shadow is like 24-27 (i can't remember the exact price) up here in Canada. Yikes!

rebecca--i don't think anyone responded to you but you got summerfruit too? I bought it to use to line and fill my lips to make lollipop loving actually be noticeable on my lips. then top with sock hop and i'm all corally-summerrrryy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 have you tried any of the lustretwins? I'm falling for them, though sometimes it kinda scared me this morning with my custom rose/pink virtue but i really think itll work.


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 12, 2008)

umm and Samantha I came home and thought of you. LOL actually a lot of us who are hankering for some CoC. I got my first Sephora mailing and it was just so fall vampy lips and purple and whatnot. loves it!! but me too scared.....(also scared of the freaking THROUGH THE ROOF Cdn prices)


----------



## kobri (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_umm and Samantha I came home and thought of you. LOL actually a lot of us who are hankering for some CoC. I got my first Sephora mailing and it was just so fall vampy lips and purple and whatnot. loves it!! but me too scared.....(also scared of the freaking THROUGH THE ROOF Cdn prices)_

 
That's hilarious! I got mine this afternoon too and immediately thought of Samantha


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 12, 2008)

lol too funny! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the looks i found to be so pretty....i wish i could pull off dark lips! but my teeth aren't the whitest so i don't think that'd be great. 

the eye tattoo look was not my cup of tea at all. But what about pg. 14, the purple eye. wowza i loved it!

lol but I LOOOVEE pg 6 the best, the trend: shades of grey. me and my adoptive mama mrs. spy and our looovvvveee for the greys right now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish I could see the UD in real life, to see how they swatch.

but ya pg 4 the darkkkk purple lips. so samantha. our personal vampy goth chick! (did you settle on a title yet?)


----------



## kobri (Aug 12, 2008)

I thought of you and Ms Spy on the shades of grey page too (my fellow grey lovers) I totally loved that shade of purple too. I am all about the eyeliner on the cover though, I love me some eyeliner!


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 12, 2008)

lol i just saw your saying under your name...humidity hater. *puts hand up* I totally freaking agree! I can't wait til after the first snowfall and the crisp air, but then it melts. so then i get fall, hopefully no wasps then, and no humidity.  perfection!


----------



## kobri (Aug 12, 2008)

ahh fall, I can't wait. I think Thanksgiving weekend might be my favorite weekend of the year. The air is crisp, good temp and it always smells like fall, burning leaves and apples


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 13, 2008)

Did you all forget that I went to the event :sniff: Swatches and my review are up. Here are some more pics cause i love you guys


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 13, 2008)

Cuuuuute pictures!!  But, that model is a little scary...they really oughta keep you around instead!!  That party looks like fun...why am I still living in the Midwest?

P.S.  Your suit is adorable!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Cuuuuute pictures!!  But, that model is a little scary...they really oughta keep you around instead!!  That party looks like fun...why am I still living in the Midwest?

P.S.  Your suit is adorable!_

 
Yeah, no offense to the model but she is kind of oogly (i know, that was mean but it was kind of shocking!

Speaking of modeling, I have landed the job modeling at the bebe fall premiere party once more. Woot! I might even rock red lips (a la coc) and smokey eyes since that seems to be the theme this yr

And thanks! The suit i got at a tahari outlet! The button down is ben sherman which i love!

Ohh, a special shout out to the wonderful lady who gave me her invite to the party. I especially hope you enjoy the swatches


----------



## KikiB (Aug 13, 2008)

So I just got back from CoC as well and boy, it was insanity. I didn't actually get to take any pictures because my hands were full, but fun nonetheless. Onto the reviews!

Spiced Chocolate is a very nice quad. I actually could see myself getting it, so that I have some darker ones to work with. The other two quads are nice, but I didn't like as much. 

The lip stuff is nice. I definitely think the lipglasses are all fairly wearable. Cult of Cherry is a really nice red, and worn on its own it is a nice red for the summer, since I am not all dark lip-ready yet. Rich & Ripe has reflects in it-it is a very pretty colour. I am not all jazzed about the dark lips however these are what I will be rocking for the fall. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The mattenes didn't even seem too harsh. The lips are nice-So Scarlet is VERY dark though. It made Russian Red look wimpy.

I saw the blushes and I could end up with Blooming. It's a very nice shade, I don't have anything like it. 

Also they had Overrich out! However, it was a HUGE let-down. I was hoping Mega-Rich would be orangey-but there, it looked essentially like Goldmine but in pigment form. Heritage Rouge and Copperbeam are VERY similar, when I swatched them on my hands they looked almost exactly alike. Didn't get to see all of them since there was only one display. 

I ended up getting Rich & Ripe, Cult of Cherry, and then a backup of Tropic Glow. I may just have to go and get at least one more because that is my favourite lippie.

Best part? I got a CoC apron. I went with my friend who had never even HEARD of MAC before, so I am thinking that I will get her the Cherry Blossom lipglass before she heads back home (Wyoming). But yeah, she and I both got aprons, and I instructed her to never sell hers. Also at the event the MA's had cool striped brush belts that were more like aprons almost.


----------



## kobri (Aug 13, 2008)

Oh jealous! That combo of the Scarlet l/s and CoC l/g is totally fab and I may have to try it. Tomorrow I have to go in and try to find a red lippie to go with my bridesmaid dress. The last time I wore red lipstick in public I think I was hmm...13?( It was when Covergirl had those long last lipstick things that were like a dry shadow that you put chapstick on over- if anyone remembers that!), but my friend wants me to try it. For the OPI fanatics the colour of my dress is the same as "I've Red the Script" any suggestions?


----------



## KikiB (Aug 13, 2008)

No idea-but I've Red The Script kicks serious booty.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Ironically the person I am ahem, involved with now is a Gemini...and the part about Gemini men being kinky? Let's just say it is VERY true._

 





 AGREED

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_ 
My toenails are black, and to change things up I painted my nails red yesterday. But that's probably coming off tonight... And I'm just going to leave the paddles to you and your new boy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 








 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_ 
rebecca--i don't think anyone responded to you but you got summerfruit too? I bought it to use to line and fill my lips to make lollipop loving actually be noticeable on my lips. then top with sock hop and i'm all corally-summerrrryy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 have you tried any of the lustretwins? I'm falling for them, though sometimes it kinda scared me this morning with my custom rose/pink virtue but i really think itll work._

 
Yaaaay thanks girl, I'm gonna try it tomorrow. I bought Summerfruit and I was all excited but then realized its silly to wear fleshpot and summerfruit at the same time, I'm gonna try what u said tomorrow thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I havent tried any lustretwins, I want the pink air one (i think) and boss brown but Im super duper broke, so it has to wait....til whenever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_umm and Samantha I came home and thought of you. LOL actually a lot of us who are hankering for some CoC. I got my first Sephora mailing and it was just so fall vampy lips and purple and whatnot. loves it!! but me too scared.....(also scared of the freaking THROUGH THE ROOF Cdn prices)_

 
Wow, weird I got my mag today too. Havent looked through it yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_ahh fall, I can't wait. I think Thanksgiving weekend might be my favorite weekend of the year. The air is crisp, good temp and it always smells like fall, burning leaves and apples_

 
Omg stop, please. That is like, my dream. I love fall, and everything u just named. I used to love wearing sweaters, tight jeans, boots, with my hair done and makeup done and perfume, walking wherever with all the leaves everywhere, and chimney smoke everywhere, and the cold crisp air that is cold enough so u need a jacket but still gorgeous to be in.....my favorite season!!!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 13, 2008)

Okay so despite Adina telling me not to, I got the La Brasiliana hair treatment done last Friday. I'll explain:

I went in, she washed my hair with the clarifying shampoo that came with the system.

Then I got blowdried til my hair was close to dry. Then she sectioned my hair into 4 parts, then in really super thin sections, she began to apply the product on my hair, close to my scalp, and worked it through a LOT, then combed it through A LOT. 

After my whole head was done, she went over each thin section with a flat iron, and that was the end.

The whole process was said to take 3 hours, I was there for about 4.

My hair felt gross after, since you dont rinse out the product...ugh it felt greasy and just nasty. The rules were basically: dont put rubber bands in it at all, no clips or anything, if the hair gets wet or if u sweat, u must blow dry it and restraighten.....

I couldnt wash it for 4 days. So I just washed it today with shampoo/conditioner that has no salts in it. My hair felt nice, but I had to restraighten it after the wash (I didnt really want to, but the rules said, for some reason, that the hair had to be blow dried and flat ironed again)

OMG, I blew it dry in HALF the time it used to take me (used to take me an hour for my whole head, this took like 30 min)....My hair has never felt so smooth and soft and healthy. It is sooooooo perfect. I love it! Can't stop touching it. I'm glad I did it, but I'm ANXIOUS to wear my natural curls, to see how itll come out


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 13, 2008)

double post


----------



## KikiB (Aug 13, 2008)

Oh and Samantha, you might like Rich & Ripe. It has glitter but not as much as a DG...I love it for the multicoloured reflects. This will tide me over til the holidays, eh?


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 13, 2008)

AHHHHHHH, I want Spiced Chocolate so badly! Lucky girls who got to go!
And the apron! Please take a picture of it, pretty please KikiB?


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Okay so despite Adina telling me not to, I got the La Brasiliana hair treatment done last Friday. _

 
Is this the same "La Brasiliana" Hair Straightening Treatment that actually started in Brazil that stinks to high heaven and is illegal to do in this country because it's so toxic due to the gaseous fumes? Wherein, the basic active chemical ingredient is Formaldehyde? 

Can't be...you would've said...you would never!


----------



## KikiB (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_AHHHHHHH, I want Spiced Chocolate so badly! Lucky girls who got to go!
And the apron! Please take a picture of it, pretty please KikiB? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's Katie, geez. I didn't get the fun apron-the MUA's had apron-style brush belts that were the chocolate/cream stripes. Way cool. The ones that we got were not AS fun-I have a piccy of it but Photobucket isn't playing nice right now. It is a basic cream with the Cult of Cherry logo printed on there. I know some people got pie recipes as well. Also what they had is a little form, where you could pick out how many you wanted of a particular item from Overrich, CoC, and Starflash (S&D is sold out...honestly don't see why), and then on the back you could write down additional products that you needed to buy. It was insanity because you'd have at least two or three people just getting stuff to fill the orders. No postcards as far as I saw, but hey, I love party favours. The snacks and such were good as well. The little corner in the FS store that has the curtain for makeovers was where the bartender was, and there were some non-alcoholic drinks (neither my friend nor I drink...I'm underage but never would, and she is of age but never would). Also as far as snacks go, there were cookies and brownies and then little canapes, but nothing fancy. The brownies kicked butt though. I swear, next event I will RSVP early because it was jampacked to the gills in there.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_AHHHHHHH, I want Spiced Chocolate so badly! Lucky girls who got to go!_

 
I know...I feel like such a shlump...if i'd only got off my tuckus and made a phone call I'm sure I could've gone too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Adina, Katie - I'm glad you two were able to go and _represent! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

_Adina -_ your photos didn't disappoint, especially, the coy cherry shots with your manicure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Adina does your hair have natural curl in it?

Jenntoz, Coachkitten, and PurrtyKitty...I haven't forgotten 'bout yer Astrological inquiries…just don’t want to rush them. These things have to be treated delicately! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Katie and I are such nightbirds!


----------



## jenntoz (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Did you all forget that I went to the event :sniff: Swatches and my review are up. Here are some more pics cause i love you guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OMG Adina, NO WAY could I forget you were going to the event!!!  Thanks so much for the pics & your thoughts!  We basically agree on everything(except that I think Nanogold sucks, lol, in your pics I could actually see Next to Nothing better on you) And You are so adorable in all your photos & the lippies all look great on you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I am so tempted to get the Shadowly Lady quad just for smudged Violet, but don't want a quad only for one color...too bad I can't get the quad & pop out smudged violet & return the rest, lol

TamEva, thanks for remembering!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_ Adina, Katie - I'm glad you two were able to go and represent! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Adina - your photos didn't disappoint, especially, the coy cherry shots with your manicure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Adina does your hair have natural curl in it?_

 
Word, I was totally repping it for my bimbos! LOL! Yeah, I am such a ham for that cherry pic but it couldn't be helped- haha!

and yes, I have what I lovingly call a jew fro- curly frizzy hair, yuck! It doesn't help that i shower at night and sleep on it wet, that makes it frizz like crazy!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_OMG Adina, NO WAY could I forget you were going to the event!!!  Thanks so much for the pics & your thoughts!  We basically agree on everything(except that I think Nanogold sucks, lol, in your pics I could actually see Next to Nothing better on you) And You are so adorable in all your photos & the lippies all look great on you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I am so tempted to get the Shadowly Lady quad just for smudged Violet, but don't want a quad only for one color...too bad I can't get the quad & pop out smudged violet & return the rest, lol_

 
Thanks so much!! I think you should get shadowy lady. I rather liked the neutral it came with and the other 2 you can keep as backups 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry, I am trying to enable you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And Rebecca, thanks for sharing your experience with us. I hope you don't do it too often though because it is so bad for you


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Is this the same "La Brasiliana" Hair Straightening Treatment that actually started in Brazil that stinks to high heaven and is illegal to do in this country because it's so toxic due to the gaseous fumes? Wherein, the basic active chemical ingredient is Formaldehyde? 

Can't be...you would've said...you would never! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_And Rebecca, thanks for sharing your experience with us. I hope you don't do it too often though because it is so bad for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You guys are making me sad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I don't believe its illegal to do in this country, at the IBS in NY, there were numerous stands set up for La Brasiliana, I actually got bored because thats all i saw and heard all day. My coworker bought the system and people are doing it everywhere around here. There are different scents but this one didnt smell bad at all... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was told (numerous times, by different people and websites) that it had _traces_ of formaldehyde in it. I was told it was mostly keratin. 

Now I'm sad because this seems like the only thing that really worked for my hair (I LOVE it) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 lol. The guy who taught the class said he has one client who gets it done once a month because she likes it to much...u can put it on overtop of color, and even a relaxer (after 7-10 days)

Adina...they don't do this at ur salon? You guys are freaking me out lol


----------



## KikiB (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Katie and I are such nightbirds!_

 
Hahaha I definitely am...and then had to be back up by 9 since I have to work with one of the condescending managers at my store. Boo. Not looking forward to it.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_
lol but I LOOOVEE pg 6 the best, the trend: shades of grey. me and my adoptive mama mrs. spy and our looovvvveee for the greys right now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish I could see the UD in real life, to see how they swatch._

 
Yes, yes, yes! for the grey es 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got an email from Sephora showcasing the UD grey es (if thats the one you mean?) Its on an eyelid in the header -

Fragrance, Cosmetics & the Finest Facial Skin Care Product Selection at Sephora.com

It actual looks bigger & better in the email


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_It's Katie, geez. I didn't get the fun apron-the MUA's had apron-style brush belts that were the chocolate/cream stripes. Way cool. The ones that we got were not AS fun-I have a piccy of it but Photobucket isn't playing nice right now. It is a basic cream with the Cult of Cherry logo printed on there. I know some people got pie recipes as well. Also what they had is a little form, where you could pick out how many you wanted of a particular item from Overrich, CoC, and Starflash (S&D is sold out...honestly don't see why), and then on the back you could write down additional products that you needed to buy. It was insanity because you'd have at least two or three people just getting stuff to fill the orders. No postcards as far as I saw, but hey, I love party favours. The snacks and such were good as well. The little corner in the FS store that has the curtain for makeovers was where the bartender was, and there were some non-alcoholic drinks (neither my friend nor I drink...I'm underage but never would, and she is of age but never would). Also as far as snacks go, there were cookies and brownies and then little canapes, but nothing fancy. The brownies kicked butt though. I swear, next event I will RSVP early because it was jampacked to the gills in there._

 
(Sorry if I offended you, I didn't know, I haven't been around the thread much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

It sounds like so much fun! And the apron sounds cute, I've still never gone to an event before, so thanks for posting such a detailed description!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_I know...I feel like such a shlump...if i'd only got off my tuckus and made a phone call I'm sure I could've gone too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ahhhh I know! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish I had gotten a pretty little invite at least. We can mope about it together and think on all the pretty things our lucky bimbos got to see. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But what are you dying to get your hands on from this collection now that you've seen Adina's awesome swatches?


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_You guys are making me sad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I don't believe its illegal to do in this country, at the IBS in NY, there were numerous stands set up for La Brasiliana, I actually got bored because thats all i saw and heard all day. My coworker bought the system and people are doing it everywhere around here. There are different scents but this one didnt smell bad at all... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was told (numerous times, by different people and websites) that it had traces of formaldehyde in it. I was told it was mostly keratin. 

Now I'm sad because this seems like the only thing that really worked for my hair (I LOVE it) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 lol. The guy who taught the class said he has one client who gets it done once a month because she likes it to much...u can put it on overtop of color, and even a relaxer (after 7-10 days)

Adina...they don't do this at ur salon? You guys are freaking me out lol_

 
I read in an Allure magazine article about this hair procedure. They make the person who applies it and the customer wear gas masks when the procedure is done. And the traces of formaldehyde? That's what they say to get away with doing it, Formaldehyde is basically the main ingredient to get that smoothness in the hair. It's pretty dangerous and it MUST be done in open spaces away from flame sources.

I wouldn't do it again if I were you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I worry on your health and safety.
Yes, it is illegal in this country.


----------



## panther27 (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Is this the same "La Brasiliana" Hair Straightening Treatment that actually started in Brazil that stinks to high heaven and is illegal to do in this country because it's so toxic due to the gaseous fumes? Wherein, the basic active chemical ingredient is Formaldehyde? 

Can't be...you would've said...you would never! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_

 
OMG I just read all about that the other day
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That is soooo crazy


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Adina...they don't do this at ur salon? You guys are freaking me out lol_

 
They do, and no matter how  badly I want super straight hair, i think i would rather get the japanese straightening which is also damaging but at least its not a carcinogen,

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_(Sorry if I offended you, I didn't know, I haven't been around the thread much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

But what are you dying to get your hands on from this collection now that you've seen Adina's awesome swatches? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No worries hun, we <3 you! If I had to recommend 3 things from the collection it would be spiced chocolate quad (though i adore the other 2 also!), so scarlet, and cult of cherry lipglass. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, I got an apron too- forgot to mention it. I might take pics if I can bring myself to open it, hehe.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_





 I was told (numerous times, by different people and websites) that it had traces of formaldehyde in it. I was told it was mostly keratin. 

Now I'm sad because this seems like the only thing that really worked for my hair (I LOVE it) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 lol. The guy who taught the class said he has one client who gets it done once a month because she likes it to much...u can put it on overtop of color, and even a relaxer (after 7-10 days)

Adina...they don't do this at ur salon? You guys are freaking me out lol_

 
Rebecca...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_Because we love you here's a little light reading...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


_*Brazilian Hair Straightening*_ is the hottest fad to hit beauty salons since, well, Brazilian waxing. Touted as a more natural, cheaper and less labor intensive process than Japanese hair straightening, stylists who perform this service claim it uses keratin, a natural protein, to soften, smooth and straighten hair. Before and after photos used as promotions for the treatment feature models with shiny, pin-straight tresses. The truth is, Brazilian Hair Straightening, also known as Brazilian Keratin Treatment, really does work as advertised. The only problem is, the part they don't tell you is that it can kill you!

While keratin is indeed an ingredient in the formulas used to perform Brazilian Hair Straightening, the true active ingredient is formaldehyde (as in embalming fluid). Formaldehyde is known to be an aggressive carcinogen, and its fumes are extremely dangerous. Heat and moderate humidity levels accelerate the noxious effects of the chemical. Since the Brazilian Hair Straightening treatment also involves applying heat to the hair with a straight-iron, stylists who perform it are in danger, and are cautioned to wear gas masks and latex gloves and perform the procedure in an area with ventilation. Even with these precautions the FDA considers any solution containing more than .02% formaldehyde to be patently unsafe. They don't regulate the formulas, however, most of which are manufactured in Latin America, and the higher the percentage of formaldehyde, the more effective a straightener the treatment is. Random testing performed by Allure Magazine indicated that some salons were using solutions that contained as much as ten times the safe amount.

The October issue of Allure magazine in US includes an investigation into the Brazilian Keratin hair treatment (BKT for short) also known as "escova progressiva" treatments, which cost as much as $600 and claim to *turn dry, frizzy hair into smooth, silky hair for months*. Stylists and *clients often wear gas masks* or other protective equipment and still may feel the ill effects of this potentially fatal gas. 




Many customers and stylists do not know that this Brazilian treatment often contains high concentrations of formaldehyde, a cancer-causing chemical.

The magazine found that many of the most popular treatments on the market contain at least ten times more formaldehyde than the .2 percent considered safe by the Cosmetic Ingredient Review Expert Panel. The Food and Drug Administration does not regulate cosmetics but now is looking into the "escova progressiva" treatments.

Some salon owners and stylists believed that their Brazilian keratin treatment solution contained 2 percent and not .2 percent formaldehyde and that is actually approved by the FDA. But that statement is false according to FDA's spokeswoman Veronica Castero.

Most stylists using this treatment said they use safe measure, like wearing latex gloves and working near ventilation hood or windows, but that might not be enough. 

Most interesting part is that BKT claim smooth silky hair using Keratin, but it seems keratin has nothing to do with hair straightening and does NOT change the structure of the hair and it's really the formaldehyde that makes the treatment work. According to Allure Magazine "It's doubtful that keratin does anything except provide a good marketing story. It's window dressing."

Many hair salons are started to suspend this kind of treatments and others offering their own alternative to unsafe popular Brazilian Keratin treatment. Yellow Strawberry Salon in Florida has developed its own Caribbean Dream Relaxer treatment. "Caribbean Dream requires no gas masks, no extreme or unorthodox safety equipment and stylists can use this product without worrying about endangering their clients or themselves, confident that this hair straightener treatment will give women the same, sought-after look as escova progressiva," Says the owner Jesse Briggs.


www.associatedcontent.com/*article*/478875/*brazilian*_*hair*_*straightening*_fabulous

www.short-*hair*-style.com/keratin-*hair*-treatment

www.bellasugar.com/1550772

www.nymag.com/news/intelligencer/39331/

Click below to see contributions from other visitors to this page...
*Nano-Keratin Relaxer from Research In Beauty* I am an hairstylist in bethesda MD. I use the Nano-Keratin Relaxer from Research In Beauty. I love the performance and the amount of formaldehyde is very ... 
*Straightening Blow-Dry Treatment - Marroquino Inoar* A better and safer Brazilian straightener was developed in Brazil to replace the Keratin Treatment and it is finally arriving in the US. The product does ... 
*Brazilian Keratin, New York* Brazilian Keratin on Long Island, New York by Brazilian woman!! WOw!! The only searches online these days are about Brazilian people and Brazilian Keratin.... 
*Brazilian Keratin is the Best No Doubt* I have been doing the Brazilian Keratin for approximately one year. I have never seen a product be so efficient for womans hair. It really does wonders ... 
*Is she truthful* My hairdresser INSISTS, that her treatments do not contain formaldehyde..... what do you think????
*Colouring hair after a keratin treatment?* Is it safe to bleach the hair after having a keratin treatment? How long should I wait before bleaching my hair? or even colouring (highlighting my hair)... 
*Reaction to Keratin Hair Treatment* My hair is frizz free after paying two hundred dollars to my hair stylist. I did have to sit through the harsh smell while I wore the mask while the hairstylist ... 
*Formaldehyde free Brazilian Keratin* Some of the Brazilian keratin products offered in the US are formaldehyde free and work perfectly. I know because I have had it done and my hairdresser ... 
*Desperate For a Good Hair Treatment* I was sick of my hair and blow drying it all the time so I heard about the keratin hair treatment and I was so excited that finally there was an alternative ... 
*Facts on Formaldehyde in Cosmetic Products and Position of FDA* Lately there’s a lot of talking about the Brazilian keratin treatment and I saw some articles here as well. I wanted to give all stylist and the public ... 
*Caribbean Dream Relaxer with NO formaldehyde* I washed my hair last night for the first time since having The Caribbean Dream Relaxer applied, and I LOVE IT!!! It actually stayed straight!!! This ... 
*The TRUTH About Formaldehyde* UNDERSTANDING:
1- The formaldehyde is found in aprox. 0.02 percent of an ounce in drinking water, high in rain water, in our textiles, in some raw meat,... 
*About the brazilian keratin system* Its know already that Marcia, Coppola, and QOB Escova progressive have more formaldehyde in their products than what the FDA approves also the companies ... 
*I Had to Cut My Hair* After having Keratin treatment and paid a fortune for it, I found no change in my hair's appearance at all so I went back to my hair stylist and he proposed ... 
*I Just Have Done The Progressiva Treatment 5 Days Ago* Don't ever do this treatment if you are caring about your hair.
It is the worse ever,I am now shocked and surprised to found out the formula of the treatment.... 
*I am worried* I did do this treatment a month ago, and now I am worried. Is there anything I can do as a precaution for any danger? For your info, we did not wear ... 
*Got My Brazilian Keratin Treatment Last Week* I receive Allure monthly and been very familiar with Brazil I read the article with an open mind. Yes, the Brazilian products were never meant to be used ... 
*Keratin Hair Treatment Success* I have been struggling with coarse, unruly hair my entire life. No amount of product or straightening device would do the trick, especially once the humidity ... 
*Why Do We Have The Same All The Time?* For some reason only here in America we face these issues like Brazilian Hair Treatment. Here everything is restricted, coincidentally all the things that ... 
*Keratin Complex by Coppola Use Aldehyde* There is another product called Keratin Complex that uses another derivative called aldehyde which is safer than formaldehyde used in Brazilian keratin ... 
*Keratin Hair Treatment is the BEST ever* It is the BEST ever..Long time problems with blow drying my hair myself and frizzy hair in bad weather, gone forever!! Life is full of risks..this glorious ... 
*I went back to have my hair repaired* I paid $300.00 to have the Keratin complex done in my hair I was so happy my hair looked so beautiful and shinny the frizz was gone. But then like 2 ... 
*I paid for keratin treatment with no difference* I paid $500 for my treatment and there is no difference so save your money and just get a good straightener because it was the biggest waste of my money ... 
*Scary???* I had the Keratin treatment on a Friday afternoon, (maybe a coincidence) but when completed it was about 6pm, went to dinner and got home at around 9:30pm ... 
*What Can We Trust? *I just want my stylist to put on my scalp and hair safe products. One that can be trusted and approved by the FDA or some government regulators, going ... 
*Did Allure Increased the Success of Keratin Treatment?* Allure thought they can stop Brazilian Keratin Treatment by publishing such investigation, but in January edition of Allure, they just published a new ...


----------



## kobri (Aug 13, 2008)

I wore red lips today! I picked up New York Apple and I love it, dont think I will wear it to the wedding though. I did a trial run of the makeup today and I am pretty in love with myself today. Going to take advantage of this rare day of hotness and go flirting.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 13, 2008)

Katie & Adina I am glad that you had fun at the COC event.  I am bummed that I couldn't go!  Thanks as always for the great reviews.

I am totally down in the dumps today.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hope you are all doing well and I might check back a little later.  I am going to take a nap with my darling kitty and hope that helps.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Ahhhh I know! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish I had gotten a pretty little invite at least. We can mope about it together and think on all the pretty things our lucky bimbos got to see. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But what are you dying to get your hands on from this collection now that you've seen Adina's awesome swatches? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You know what for real...

I wish Adina could have seen my jaw drop when I saw her swatches! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It takes a lot to impress me these days, but when I saw the _So Scarlet_ L/S & _Cult of Cherry_ L/G swatches she had...it was signed, sealed, and delivered three times over!!!

I'm constantly on the endless search for a lip color I affectionately call Jerry Hall Red 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


– Mick Jagger’s gorgeous Ex. She always wore this incredible lip color. She is one of my absolute _Beauty Icons_ of all time…swoon!

Needless to say, I won’t be content unless I have at least 2 lifetimes supply of: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*So Scarlet L/S*
*Cult of Cherry L/G*

I’ll also be, seriously, looking at these: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Rapturous Mattene *_(I’ll, at least, give it a second look this time)_
*Liquor L/G*_ (looks interesting)_
*Jampacked L/G*(May look great over my staple colors _DIVA, MYSTIC_, and _DARK SIDE_ _L/S_….big maybe though – I tend to run in the other direction when I see the word “Grape” to describe anything! I think that word should be _banned_ from the _Makeup-world vernacular!_ “Grape!” 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

*Spiced Chocolate Quad *
*Shadowy Lady Quad* (for obvious reasons, although, _Shadowy Lady _was always a color I wanted to buy, but the chalky texture always bummed me out, and I had better results from _Graphology_ (Matte2) shade for my outer V/crease carving work.)

Oh yes, and _BLONDE'S GOLD_ Piggie will be mine.

Can't wait!


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 13, 2008)

Hiiiiiiiiiiiii! I've been exhausted lately. I've been coming home from work, checking this thread, then pretty much passing out. It's been insane and one girl keeps refusing to come in because of some lame excuse about her dog. Ugh. Anyhow.

I CAN NOT EXPRESS HOW EXCITED I AM FOR SO SCARLET LIPSTICK. ALSO, THE MATTENES. Oh, ye gods! I am 99.9%+ sure I want all three quads, so scarlet, lightly ripe, all the lipglasses, bing, rapturous and kirsch mattenes, blooming blush. See, I'm trying to cut down! O is a maybe, and I'm pretty sceptical of creme cerise at this point. I don't think I'll get plum du bois, the nail lacquers (why would I with OPI France out there!?), chock-ful. I definitely won't get Russian Red as I already own it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Of course, nothing is totally ruled out at this point.... teeeheeeheeee... 

I need to go through my stuff and make sure I have my B2Ms in order by the 21st. *nods* I'm dyyyying for the mattenes, the dark, lovely, beautiful mattenes... 

Overrich, what? I was originally thinking of getting mega-rich, but it looks kind of boring. *shrug* Again, though, subject to change. 

Ohhhh, maybe if I behave myself and skip overrich I can get a new cremestick liner or two instead. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 'cause the CoC lippies are seriously going to need some lining... mwahahahahahhahahahaha.

Good thing I get paid on the 22nd!


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 13, 2008)

Oh, today's eyes? Lotusland on the lid, knight divine in the crease, blanc type to highlight and haunting fluidline on the lower lash line. Purple AND grey! Yum. Lotusland looks basically to be haunting in shadow form... which means haunting would probably make a sensational base for lotusland. In any event, I'm enjoying mine, and it's about _as pink as I generally go!_ 

There's about one thing I've been wanting to come in the mail more than a package full of MAC, and it came today, so I'm in a pretty good mood.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_ 
I am totally down in the dumps today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Nooooooo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




CoachKitten..._don't you know us Bimbo's are like those Star Trek Borgs?_ Where we're all apart of an inter-connected collective with a hive mind, as we all add to our _collections_ in the pursuit of perfection. Be _HAPPY, HEALTHY, WEALTHY, BEAUTIFUL , AND SEXY!_





Hope you're feeling better by the time you read this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sending you Sprinkles! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"resistance is futile"


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 13, 2008)

Aww, Katie...I hoped the nap with Coach helped. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Feel better!!

Sooo...I keep going back and forth about the Shadowy Lady Quad.  Now I figure, I can get the quad and pop out Deep Truth and Shadowy Lady and just sell those.  That would leave me with Light Fall and Smudged Violet, the two that I actually want out of the quad, plus two spaces for me to put in whatever.  I'm also thinking about taking the plunge on So Scarlet (since I can B2M for it) and CoC l/g.  That would bring me to 1 quad, 2 l/s, and 3 l/g...that's not so bad, right?

Annnnd then, I got Sephora's catalog today.  Geez...I've got a list a mile long of stuff from there.  Is anyone else excited about the Guerlain Pressed Meteorites Powder?  Then there's the DuWop Eye Catcher Liners, Smashbox lipglosses, Blush, and Gossamer duo, NARS l/g, and...crap, I need another job!!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_  I'm also thinking about taking the plunge on So Scarlet (since I can B2M for it) and CoC l/g.  That would bring me to 1 quad, 2 l/s, and 3 l/g...that's not so bad, right?

Annnnd then, I got Sephora's catalog today.  Geez...I've got a list a mile long of stuff from there.  Is anyone else excited about the Guerlain Pressed Meteorites Powder?  Then there's the DuWop Eye Catcher Liners, Smashbox lipglosses, Blush, and Gossamer duo, NARS l/g, and...crap, I need another job!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes! I just saw So Scarlet (on lips) on the site we shall not mention 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and now I _have_ to have it!

I hear you about Sephora...my list is a mile long too! That Smashbox Gossamer duo lip pencil IMO is so beautiful! Its odd that the liner is a pearly soft nude color, but when you line & then use the lip filler side its so pretty. Now I want more colors in the duos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh, & they are sooooo creamy smooth & make your lips smooth.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 13, 2008)

TamEva...you definitely need to get as many of Cult of Cherry as you can. I am IN LOVE with it. Forget about any other reds, this is what I need! I will get a couple of backups as well. I wore it over Tropic Glow today and it is a really nice colour-not harsh in the slightest. It's a definite cherry red. It's the item I see selling out first.

I got my Sephora mailer as well, but there's nothing really I need right now. I am going on a no-buy after I get the rest of my CoC stuff because of Manish Arora, and I also have a mile-long non-makeup shopping list (new stilettos, new coat, more of my Wexler...).


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Rebecca...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Because we love you here's a little light reading...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_

 
How long did it take u to make up all of those fake websites, and lie to me. Why must you guys torture me???! LIES, LIES I SAY!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















You guys DONT UNDERSTAND. My hair is literally, a dream. I cant stop touching and looking in the mirror. I KNEW my sister told me the Brazilian hair thing was horrible, but I kept hearing good things. My boss was bitching because I mentioned that I heard it was bad....I SERIOUSLY hope they can figure out a way to fix the treatment so it isnt deadly.....

Now that my hair is like this, i can't imagien going back!!!!! I can't!  Its so effing soft, and PRETTY, and healthy looking. I'll die 15 yrs early, cuz my hair has to stay this way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (jokes)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_ 
I CAN NOT EXPRESS HOW EXCITED I AM FOR SO SCARLET LIPSTICK. ALSO, THE MATTENES. Oh, ye gods! I am 99.9%+ sure I want all three quads, so scarlet, lightly ripe, all the lipglasses, bing, rapturous and kirsch mattenes, blooming blush. See, I'm trying to cut down! O is a maybe, and I'm pretty sceptical of creme cerise at this point. I don't think I'll get plum du bois, the nail lacquers (why would I with OPI France out there!?), chock-ful. I definitely won't get Russian Red as I already own it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Of course, nothing is totally ruled out at this point.... teeeheeeheeee... _

 
haha isnt it funny, that O and creme cerise are the 2 that interest me more than the rest (and lightly ripe of course) we are so opposite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think my list for CoC is:
*Lightly Ripe
*MAYBE Creme Cerise
*MAYBE cherry blossom
*MAYBE O (is this a repromote, why does it sound familiar?)
*MAYBE a blush

BTW, why can't I find any swatches on Liquor (sp)? I don't want it, I know that, but I want to see swatches lol


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Nooooooo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




CoachKitten...don't you know us Bimbo's are like those Star Trek Borgs? Where we're all apart of an inter-connected collective with a hive mind, as we all add to our collections in the pursuit of perfection. Be HAPPY, HEALTHY, WEALTHY, BEAUTIFUL , AND SEXY!





Hope you're feeling better by the time you read this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sending you Sprinkles! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"resistance is futile" 



_

 
LoL ur so adorable! haha @ sprinkles

Katie, I hope u feel a little better. try chocolate, or brownies, or ice cream, or all 3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that always helps me

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Annnnd then, I got Sephora's catalog today. Geez...I've got a list a mile long of stuff from there. Is anyone else excited about the Guerlain Pressed Meteorites Powder? Then there's the DuWop Eye Catcher Liners, Smashbox lipglosses, Blush, and Gossamer duo, NARS l/g, and...crap, I need another job!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha I havent bought makeup frm sephora...because I'm so stuck on MAC. And sephora is a bit pricier. I don't even wanna LOOK at the catalog now


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 13, 2008)

^^Yep, you don't want to create any more lemmings than you already have. That Sephora catalog is full of naughty things!


----------



## KikiB (Aug 13, 2008)

Rebecca, O is a repromo-it's a perm colour. Same with Russian Red. 

As for Sephora-I always want more Urban Decay liners, although I find that I rarely ever use pencil liners anymore because I use a 212 and then powder. Even on my waterline, I use the Zero shadow. The little one from the shadow box will last me forever because I only use it for the waterline...and it LASTS. I am loving the Longo liquid shadows, esp. the pink. Also Diorshow Black Plum? MUST. HAVE. NOW. The Angel mini EDP spray offer? Definitely. Also Coral Flower EDP is a must-have since I LURVE Lolita Lempicka.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Nooooooo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




CoachKitten...don't you know us Bimbo's are like those Star Trek Borgs? Where we're all apart of an inter-connected collective with a hive mind, as we all add to our collections in the pursuit of perfection. Be HAPPY, HEALTHY, WEALTHY, BEAUTIFUL , AND SEXY!





Hope you're feeling better by the time you read this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sending you Sprinkles! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"resistance is futile" 



_

 
Awwww....thanks!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I do feel much better after my nap! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Aww, Katie...I hoped the nap with Coach helped. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Feel better!!

Sooo...I keep going back and forth about the Shadowy Lady Quad.  Now I figure, I can get the quad and pop out Deep Truth and Shadowy Lady and just sell those.  That would leave me with Light Fall and Smudged Violet, the two that I actually want out of the quad, plus two spaces for me to put in whatever.  I'm also thinking about taking the plunge on So Scarlet (since I can B2M for it) and CoC l/g.  That would bring me to 1 quad, 2 l/s, and 3 l/g...that's not so bad, right?

Annnnd then, I got Sephora's catalog today.  Geez...I've got a list a mile long of stuff from there.  Is anyone else excited about the Guerlain Pressed Meteorites Powder?  Then there's the DuWop Eye Catcher Liners, Smashbox lipglosses, Blush, and Gossamer duo, NARS l/g, and...crap, I need another job!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks Karin!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh that Sephora catalog totally help lift my spirits today.  I swear that I circled something on every page.  I wonder how those OPI for Sephora polishes are?  I also want to know if that Givenchy mascara with the round ball is any good.  That Guerlain powder is so gorgeous!  I think that it at the top of my list!

Thanks everyone else for your well wishes.  I feel like I have just been going non-stop lately and work is kicking my behind.  A little 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bimbo magic and talking to you all makes me feel much better!

I think that from CoC I am going to get rich & ripe, so scarlet, tempting quad, and cult of cherry lipglass.  I might end up getting the other quads but I am going to stick with these for now.  I can't wait for all that MAC has in store for us in October!


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 13, 2008)

ooh glad to hear you're feeling better katie! i was just about to wish you good vibes but you already posted to say you feel better!

soo i don't know what to do. order from sephora? get CoC? i don't know.... lol


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Yes! I just saw So Scarlet (on lips) on the site we shall not mention 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and now I have to have it!_

 
I think we should call her "She of the site who abuses eyeshadow"...grrr, her Chartruese EOTD just looks like a really bad clown.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I think we should call her "She of the site who abuses eyeshadow"...grrr, her Chartruese EOTD just looks like a really bad clown._

 
YES. THANK YOU. I HATE HOW SHE LOOKS LIKE A SCARY CLOWN SO OFTEN. I cringed and made a face when I saw that earlier, puzzling my boyfriend. Then I showed him, and he said, "Oh." Someone needs to send that girl a diagram of a closed eye, labelling the parts and showing AN ACCEPTABLE HIGHLIGHT ZONE. And just... ugh. The blush in that look, too! *cries*


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 13, 2008)

Happy thoughts for everyone feeling well! I'm so curious about this Sephora catalogue. 

I have to say, I like smashbox glosses better than mac's.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I think we should call her "She of the site who abuses eyeshadow"...grrr, her Chartruese EOTD just looks like a really bad clown._

 
oooooh, i saw that


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 13, 2008)

You can see on Sephora's website.  They always post their catalogues.


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 13, 2008)

ohh and karin, do you have *nice vice*??? my goodness, i wore circa plum today (finally) on top of nice vice....vavavavoooom and smoked it out in the outer v with mothbrown. smokey awesomeness!

lol i tried to take a pic with my new camera...i think the battery is dead as i turned it on and it froze. so lovely. so pretty but now i must go wash it off.

i love me some paintpots!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 13, 2008)

Ooh, I'll hafta try that!  I'm easing into the colored shadows at work.  I've done a look with Shale and I did something with Jest today.  I know, I know, not spectactular colors, but I don't want to push it too far, especially my first week.


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 13, 2008)

yeah i totally agree. i'm still nervous about wearing any overly bright or blue shadow. i mean i deal with partners...i just don't want to give any of the older ones any kind of impression i'm not professional. its sad, b/c i love me some mutiny with illegal cargo in the crease. *sigh*

i usually stick with neutrals and smokeys, and pinks. more "mainstream" stuff. weekends are for fun! though I'm slowly starting to do more looks at work

i just don't want to stick out like a sore thumb, barely anyone wears any eye makeup.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 13, 2008)

Ditto - right now, there's 6 of us total in the office.  Just two of us are women and the other will soon be a partner with my boss (OK, they're both really my bosses).  One of the secretaries will be going back to school this week and a new female secretary has been hired, so at least it'll be even steven.  But still, I'm an attorney, and I just don't think bright anything screams "professional".  Maybe on a day when I'm just drafting documents and/or doing research ('cause on those days I also can wear jeans).


----------



## stv578 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi Ladies!  

I don't think I'll even be able to catch up on here till Friday night, but just wanted to pop in and say hi!  I've been extra busy trying to help my future SIL with choosing the bridesmaid dresses for their wedding.  It's two months away and needless to say we couldn't order dresses from any bridal boutique because they need 4 months.  It's been fun, let me tell ya all!  

Hope everyone's well, Katie I hear you weren't feeling too well, hope you're a bit better.  Karin, hope you're liking your new job!  And Rebecca, I'm very happy you love how your hair turned out.  But now the mom in me is gonna tell you to never do it again!  Because I care.


----------



## stv578 (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Ditto - right now, there's 6 of us total in the office. Just two of us are women and the other will soon be a partner with my boss (OK, they're both really my bosses). One of the secretaries will be going back to school this week and a new female secretary has been hired, so at least it'll be even steven. But still, I'm an attorney, and I just don't think bright anything screams "professional". Maybe on a day when I'm just drafting documents and/or doing research ('cause on those days I also can wear jeans)._

 
The brights definitely aren't the most professional look, and I work in an office where jeans _is_ acceptable most days.  I occasionally throw on a bit of colour on my lids, but I have a deep crease and I'll place the bright shade only on the middle of my lid and define the outer corner with a neutral shade so only a hint of colour actually really shows up.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 13, 2008)

I may try working my brights in by layering them over neutrals.  That way they won't just sit there looking all sad.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 13, 2008)

I do brights pretty much every day, since I work retail, and people love to see my looks. It's almost a case of "What will Katie wear today?" because I do crazy looks. Today was Toucan Day-Fuschia pigment over Sunset B. in the inner third and corner, Golden Lemon pigment over MUFE's yellow on the middle, and then Mutiny over Moon's Reflection on the outer third. Then Spaced Out/Alpha Girl on cheeks, then Northern Light over that, and Glissade all over. 

And I agree with you Samantha-she gives a bad name to us bright colour lovers. NOT ENOUGH HIGHLIGHT ROOM! I find her guilty on all charges.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 13, 2008)

I am going to check out "she of the site that abuses eye shadow" now to see this clown look!  You girls crack me up!!

EDIT: I just looked at the "site" and I think that I want to check out bing now!  Wow that is a gorgeous color.  I really didn't like that chartruse look. Bleh.....although I do feel bad about her dog.  That is so sad.  Makes me happy that Ole is a healthy boy.

Nora glad to see you on here for a bit and we will miss you!


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi everyone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I was wondering if the COC will come out early. Sometimes collections come out a few days early. One can only hope I guess. Come onnnn 21st


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 13, 2008)

At this point, no.  Sometimes they move the dates up, but we usually know that ahead of time.  This will be in the Pro stores tomorrow and online on Tuesday (of next week).


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 13, 2008)

Love your new avatar Rachel!  You look gorgeous!  I think that the release date for CoC is still the same unless you live near a pro store.  But you can order everything online on Tuesday.

EDIT:Karin beat me to it!


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_At this point, no. Sometimes they move the dates up, but we usually know that ahead of time. This will be in the Pro stores tomorrow and online on Tuesday (of next week)._

 





 Wishful thinking on my part lol. I am excited about this colection so much. I didn't even want anything until this past Monday. And since I saw the swatches last night, now I needdddddd cult of cherry lipglass. I need to stop looking at the swatches because my list keeps growing.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 13, 2008)

Please be notified:

We, the Specktra Bimbos, find you to be guilty of abusing eyeshadows. You clearly do not understand the concept of a "highlight" shade. As such, you give makeup addicts - particularly those who are fans of bright colours - a bad name and mislead the lesser informed. You have been found guilty of spreading bad makeup looks to many people and looking like a clown. We insist that from this point on you desist your posting of these poorly executed looks.

Sincerely, 
the Specktra Bimbos


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Love your new avatar Rachel! You look gorgeous! I think that the release date for CoC is still the same unless you live near a pro store. But you can order everything online on Tuesday.

EDIT:Karin beat me to it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Thank you so much! I was goofing with the old digital tonight and I figured I better put up a pic lol. I love the kitty pictures everyone has. I miss my kitty. I want to get a kitten soon
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I miss having a pet around, they are the best buddies.


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 13, 2008)

Can anybody help me with this question. I am confused about the MAC Pro stuff. I heard that you can't order things online without a Pro card, but that you can call a 800 number and order. Is this true? That doesn't make sense to me but what do I know lol. I don't know where the Pro stores are. I thought the Pro stores were the same as the freestanding MAC stores, but I guess thats a huge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Someone please set me straight lol.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 14, 2008)

Nope, the Pro Stores are totally different.  The Pro Stores carry everything the regular stores carry, plus all the pro stuff (as seen here:  MAC Pro).  In order to get Pro stuff (without being a Pro member) you have to go to a Pro store (you can search under "Stores") or call the 800-number.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 14, 2008)

Tonight my boyfriend was trying to make a point whilst we were chatting about how timid he is, and he said, "I'm like the bunny."

I responded, "You're timid and you like to hump a lot?"

He wasn't quite sure how to take that. He meant he's crochety (I swear our bunny is really a grumpy old man) as well as timid (which is actually kind of cute sometimes). Just thought I'd share that, because why not?


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Nope, the Pro Stores are totally different. The Pro Stores carry everything the regular stores carry, plus all the pro stuff (as seen here: MAC Pro). In order to get Pro stuff (without being a Pro member) you have to go to a Pro store (you can search under "Stores") or call the 800-number._

 
Thanks! I'm going to search now. I hope theres one close to me


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 14, 2008)

Nooooooooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







. The closest Pro store is in New York, and Im near Boston. Ok thats out lol. But you said I can order on the phone? Or was that just to find a store by phone? I am dying to get some Pro stuff


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 14, 2008)

You can order by phone, although I have heard of some people being given a hard time because they weren't Pro members.  All you have to do is just call until you get someone that will take your order - it's that easy!


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_You can order by phone, although I have heard of some people being given a hard time because they weren't Pro members. All you have to do is just call until you get someone that will take your order - it's that easy!_

 





 lol, I hope I get someone in a good mood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Thanks for the info


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 14, 2008)

What is everyones fav dazzleglasss colors? I love my steppin out and pleasure principle. I missed out on love alert, but maybe cult of cherry will make up for that.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Please be notified:

We, the Specktra Bimbos, find you to be guilty of abusing eyeshadows. You clearly do not understand the concept of a "highlight" shade. As such, you give makeup addicts - particularly those who are fans of bright colours - a bad name and mislead the lesser informed. You have been found guilty of spreading bad makeup looks to many people and looking like a clown. We insist that from this point on you desist your posting of these poorly executed looks.

Sincerely, 
the Specktra Bimbos_

 
LOVE IT! That actually is pretty close to what I would have written.


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 14, 2008)

OK , you all have peeked my curiosity. I am new, so when people talk about the " site that can't be mentioned" I am clueless. But I am dying to see what you all are talking about lol, and why this person is so disliked. Can anybody gimme a hint who this is? lol


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_You know what for real...

I wish Adina could have seen my jaw drop when I saw her swatches! 

It takes a lot to impress me these days, but when I saw the So Scarlet L/S & Cult of Cherry L/G swatches she had...it was signed, sealed, and delivered three times over!!!

Needless to say, I won’t be content unless I have at least 2 lifetimes supply of: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*So Scarlet L/S*
*Cult of Cherry L/G*_

 
 Tameva, i want pics! Of you rocking out the so scarlet!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Nooooooo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




CoachKitten...don't you know us Bimbo's are like those Star Trek Borgs? Where we're all apart of an inter-connected collective with a hive mind, as we all add to our collections in the pursuit of perfection. Be HAPPY, HEALTHY, WEALTHY, BEAUTIFUL , AND SEXY!





Hope you're feeling better by the time you read this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sending you Sprinkles! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"resistance is futile" 



_

 
We <3 you Tameva! Hope you feel better Katie, we 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you thiiiiissss much!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Aww, Katie...I hoped the nap with Coach helped. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Feel better!!

Sooo...I keep going back and forth about the Shadowy Lady Quad.  Now I figure, I can get the quad and pop out Deep Truth and Shadowy Lady and just sell those.  That would leave me with Light Fall and Smudged Violet, the two that I actually want out of the quad, plus two spaces for me to put in whatever.  I'm also thinking about taking the plunge on So Scarlet (since I can B2M for it) and CoC l/g.  That would bring me to 1 quad, 2 l/s, and 3 l/g...that's not so bad, right?
 and...crap, I need another job!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes, you NEED so scarlet AND shadowy lady!!! And I need another job too. You all don't know how much I have on hold for me for the bebe event 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_I hear you about Sephora...my list is a mile long too! That Smashbox Gossamer duo lip pencil IMO is so beautiful! Its odd that the liner is a pearly soft nude color, but when you line & then use the lip filler side its so pretty. Now I want more colors in the duos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh, & they are sooooo creamy smooth & make your lips smooth._

 
So scarlet fever begins! Muahahahaha! Yes, the smashbox duo is gorgeous!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I think we should call her "She of the site who abuses eyeshadow"...grrr, her Chartruese EOTD just looks like a really bad clown._

 
ROFL! So true, so true!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Hi Ladies!  

I don't think I'll even be able to catch up on here till Friday night, but just wanted to pop in and say hi!  I've been extra busy trying to help my future SIL with choosing the bridesmaid dresses for their wedding.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Miss you Nora, come back to us soon!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Please be notified:

We, the Specktra Bimbos, find you to be guilty of abusing eyeshadows. You clearly do not understand the concept of a "highlight" shade. As such, you give makeup addicts - particularly those who are fans of bright colours - a bad name and mislead the lesser informed. You have been found guilty of spreading bad makeup looks to many people and looking like a clown. We insist that from this point on you desist your posting of these poorly executed looks.

Sincerely, 
the Specktra Bimbos_

 
And that folks is why she is my chief of state!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Tonight my boyfriend was trying to make a point whilst we were chatting about how timid he is, and he said, "I'm like the bunny."

I responded, "You're timid and you like to hump a lot?"

He wasn't quite sure how to take that. He meant he's crochety (I swear our bunny is really a grumpy old man) as well as timid (which is actually kind of cute sometimes). Just thought I'd share that, because why not? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
HAHAHAHAHA, what man isn't timid and likes to hump.


----------



## kobri (Aug 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Hi Ladies! 

I don't think I'll even be able to catch up on here till Friday night, but just wanted to pop in and say hi! I've been extra busy trying to help my future SIL with choosing the bridesmaid dresses for their wedding. It's two months away and needless to say we couldn't order dresses from any bridal boutique because they need 4 months. It's been fun, let me tell ya all!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh yay the decide months in advance so that you've changed your mind by the time it gets there deadline! Do you have any places there that to bridesmaid dress rentals? 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I may try working my brights in by layering them over neutrals. That way they won't just sit there looking all sad._

 
Sometimes I feel like some brights when I should do neutrals/subdued so I will add them as a thin eyeliner on the bottom. It's not to radical to get anyone's shortsi na twist, but that little line of rebellion makes me happy.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Please be notified:

We, the Specktra Bimbos, find you to be guilty of abusing eyeshadows. You clearly do not understand the concept of a "highlight" shade. As such, you give makeup addicts - particularly those who are fans of bright colours - a bad name and mislead the lesser informed. You have been found guilty of spreading bad makeup looks to many people and looking like a clown. We insist that from this point on you desist your posting of these poorly executed looks.

Sincerely, 
the Specktra Bimbos_

 
Well said, and to be fair it's not EVERY look that is like that. I try to be encouraging of the ones I like better and when there is more highlight space. Is it just me or is it too many colours for one lid sometimes? It's like how do you even have enough space to differentiate the colours and it just looks like one solid colour to me. It makes me think, save yourself some time and find the one shadow that is that colour and just use it.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 14, 2008)

BTW where has Allison been?  Allison I hope that you are feeling ok!  We miss you!


----------



## KikiB (Aug 14, 2008)

You know what's really sad?

After seeing her eye looks, I feel inadequate if I don't use at least 7 products on the eye.


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_You know what for real...

I wish Adina could have seen my jaw drop when I saw her swatches! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It takes a lot to impress me these days, but when I saw the So Scarlet L/S & Cult of Cherry L/G swatches she had...it was signed, sealed, and delivered three times over!!!

I'm constantly on the endless search for a lip color I affectionately call Jerry Hall Red 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


– Mick Jagger’s gorgeous Ex. She always wore this incredible lip color. She is one of my absolute Beauty Icons of all time…swoon!

Needless to say, I won’t be content unless I have at least 2 lifetimes supply of: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*So Scarlet L/S*
*Cult of Cherry L/G*

I’ll also be, seriously, looking at these: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Rapturous Mattene *(I’ll, at least, give it a second look this time)
*Liquor L/G* (looks interesting)
*Jampacked L/G*(May look great over my staple colors DIVA, MYSTIC, and DARK SIDE L/S….big maybe though – I tend to run in the other direction when I see the word “Grape” to describe anything! I think that word should be banned from the Makeup-world vernacular! “Grape!” 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

*Spiced Chocolate Quad *
*Shadowy Lady Quad* (for obvious reasons, although, Shadowy Lady was always a color I wanted to buy, but the chalky texture always bummed me out, and I had better results from Graphology (Matte2) shade for my outer V/crease carving work.)

Oh yes, and BLONDE'S GOLD Piggie will be mine.

Can't wait! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I HAVE to have:
-Spiced Chocolate Quad
-Lightly Ripe lipstick
-Cherry Blossom (Despite having Sugar Trance)
-Cult of Cherry

Ooooh, please put up a few pictures when you get So Scarlet! It would look SO hot on you! I'm excited about this collection for the rest of YOU guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm not brave enough to touch So Scarlet. It's sooo dark!

And GRAPE, is a strange word to describe anything, I agree. I get this strange image of Welch's in my brain. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to check out Liquor too, I think that may be the darkest I go. It looks beautiful, I hope it work for me. :cute:

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_No worries hun, we <3 you! If I had to recommend 3 things from the collection it would be spiced chocolate quad (though i adore the other 2 also!), so scarlet, and cult of cherry lipglass. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, I got an apron too- forgot to mention it. I might take pics if I can bring myself to open it, hehe._

 
AHHHH, I wish So Scarlet didn't scare me, I wish it didn't.
But I'm totally going to get (See what I replied to TamEva. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Even though Sugar Trance is really similar to Cherry Blossom, Cherry Blossom just looks so gorgeous over Lightly Ripe! And it looks Ten time better than Sugar Trance too... Eurgh...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_YES. THANK YOU. I HATE HOW SHE LOOKS LIKE A SCARY CLOWN SO OFTEN. I cringed and made a face when I saw that earlier, puzzling my boyfriend. Then I showed him, and he said, "Oh." Someone needs to send that girl a diagram of a closed eye, labelling the parts and showing AN ACCEPTABLE HIGHLIGHT ZONE. And just... ugh. The blush in that look, too! *cries*_

 
Maybe I'm too inexperienced with make-up, but I don't really mind her looks. I think it looks fine for what she's goes for and it looks good on her (in my eyes?). I agree that the chartreuse look is not one of her good ones, though.

She DOES use an awful lot of colors though.
It makes me sad about my Asian eyes, I can't fit more than..3 colors at most in my eye area + a highlight color.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_What is everyones fav dazzleglasss colors? I love my steppin out and pleasure principle. I missed out on love alert, but maybe cult of cherry will make up for that.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I LOVE Steppin' Out too! And I also love Rags to Riches.


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 14, 2008)

That said.
I got beat up badly in kung fu today. We gave one of our kung fu brothers a sash test, as in... 8 against 1 by the last round (we have about 8 rounds of fighting total in our tests. It's HARDCORE. O_O). I got thrown pretty badly, damn me and my little tough girl body for being so small and light! I was the only girl too, obviously.

My test comes in a month, for my blue sash.
I WILL be facing up to 8 of my kung fu brothers by the last round at least as well.
I'm so scared.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Aug 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_BTW where has Allison been?  Allison I hope that you are feeling ok!  We miss you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 I miss you!!!!!!! I am around! I just have been lurking...I am feeling alright, I still hurt. I am hoping to get an MRI in the next week. 

I hope you are feeling better Katie!?

Well, I am off to school...I will see you girls this evening!


----------



## KikiB (Aug 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_That said.
I got beat up badly in kung fu today. We gave one of our kung fu brothers a sash test, as in... 8 against 1 by the last round (we have about 8 rounds of fighting total in our tests. It's HARDCORE. O_O). I got thrown pretty badly, damn me and my little tough girl body for being so small and light! I was the only girl too, obviously.

My test comes in a month, for my blue sash.
I WILL be facing up to 8 of my kung fu brothers by the last round at least as well.
I'm so scared._

 
Well good luck with that...I am definitely not athletic or anything in any way, so martial arts is out. My parents delibrately kept me out of sports when I was younger-not only did we not have the money, but they liked to keep tabs on me at all times. I did Campfire for 5 years and loved it, and it was good for my mom because all the parents were at the meetings for the most part.


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Well good luck with that...I am definitely not athletic or anything in any way, so martial arts is out. My parents delibrately kept me out of sports when I was younger-not only did we not have the money, but they liked to keep tabs on me at all times. I did Campfire for 5 years and loved it, and it was good for my mom because all the parents were at the meetings for the most part._

 
Thanks. I hope I do alright at least.

I see.. the same thing happened to my dad just because they were really poor when his family was younger, so I guess that's why he really pushed me for martial arts. I really do love sports though, I adore volleyball too. And I've been trying to get into basketball lately too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also love badminton as well.

That's fun, I'm glad your family got to all be part of that. What is Campfire exactly?


----------



## trammie (Aug 14, 2008)

OMG it is almost impossible for me to keep up with this thread, however I love all this juice gossip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Whats up with the post about the eyeshadow abuser? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really need to start devoting more time to this thread! I am so out of the loop!

On the otherhand.....I need more dazzleglasses! When will they release moreee? I am soo in need of Money Honey and Date Night


----------



## trammie (Aug 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Thanks. I hope I do alright at least.

I see.. the same thing happened to my dad just because they were really poor when his family was younger, so I guess that's why he really pushed me for martial arts. I really do love sports though, I adore volleyball too. And I've been trying to get into basketball lately too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also love badminton as well.

That's fun, I'm glad your family got to all be part of that. What is Campfire exactly?_

 
Ohhh Good Luck!!!! Man I never even got that far, I got to about red belt I believe, but I was more into the sword forms! I went to competition for that. But its soo much fun and well worth it when you achieve new ranks! =)


----------



## panther27 (Aug 14, 2008)

Oooh I saw that chartreuse mess!Hello that is so not a highlight color


----------



## panther27 (Aug 14, 2008)

I don't know about the rest of you,but I really want Miss Fizz to be re-released.Missed out last time,at my counter this was sold out the day after the release!I thought that someone posted awhile back that it will be coming back out,I think maybe they said with the Originals anniv.collection in Dec?


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_
Well said, and to be fair it's not EVERY look that is like that. I try to be encouraging of the ones I like better and when there is more highlight space. Is it just me or is it too many colours for one lid sometimes? It's like how do you even have enough space to differentiate the colours and it just looks like one solid colour to me. It makes me think, save yourself some time and find the one shadow that is that colour and just use it._

 
I have to agree - she's trying to jam too much on there. It works every now and then, but she does it a _lot_. It's generally only her neutral looks that come out well, sadly. I will say it's nice she's not afraid of bright, bold colours, as many are. 

If you can only tell the different colours apart when you are SUPER CLOSE UP, you're overcrowding things.


----------



## jenntoz (Aug 14, 2008)

On the one who must not be named website she said there is rumored to be a collection called "project Dame" coming in Dec.  That must be the Dame Edna collection.  I think that will be a fun one. Will that be the originals 2 collection or will they be two separate collections, I wonder


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 14, 2008)

Have you ever had one of those days where you're running short on time, so you tell yourself you'll just slap on a bit of paint pot and go, but then it doesn't look right? So then you add a crease colour, but then the paint pot looks too faded? And so on and so forth until you have a full eye?

I totally had one of those today.


----------



## kobri (Aug 14, 2008)

Today is just a big sigh. Yesterday was great so it makes the blah day today seem crappier.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I think we should call her "She of the site who abuses eyeshadow"...grrr, her Chartruese EOTD just looks like a really bad clown._

 
You guys really dont like her looks. I dont mind them too bad, although I see what u guys are saying. She seems nice though

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Happy thoughts for everyone feeling well! I'm so curious about this Sephora catalogue. 

I have to say, I like smashbox glosses better than mac's. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I finally looked through my Sephora mag last night.....it is hot! I want the DiorShow plum mascara as well, and I really want some OPI polishes now

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Love your new avatar Rachel!_

 
Agree, you look hot!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_What is everyones fav dazzleglasss colors? I love my steppin out and pleasure principle. I missed out on love alert, but maybe cult of cherry will make up for that.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I like sugarrimmed the most, then date night. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trammie* 

 
_OMG it is almost impossible for me to keep up with this thread, however I love all this juice gossip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
I know, right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Have you ever had one of those days where you're running short on time, so you tell yourself you'll just slap on a bit of paint pot and go, but then it doesn't look right? So then you add a crease colour, but then the paint pot looks too faded? And so on and so forth until you have a full eye?

I totally had one of those today._

 
Haha...my days are more like adding a color, then not really liking it, so i put a color that doesnt even match on top of it....an so on, and so forth.

If you guys think *Voldemorts* (she who must not be named) shadow is bad, u should see mine LOL...and its sad because Im serious.

My day sucked. i worked super hard, only to end up leaving with an attitude. I really cant stand my boss. Everytime I think I can tolerate her, she turns out to be a big wench. i hope she gets what she deserves someday..


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 14, 2008)

*blushing* thanks for the compliment, you guys are awesome!
I had one of those eyeshadow days today. I woke up determined to not wear eyemakeup and throw on sunglasses. But I figured, ok a little mascara and eyeliner won't hurt. Ok, but my eyeliner will look weird without a little shadow. So then my lid looked bare without a crease color, and so on. Before I knew it, I spent all my time on my dumb eye makeup that I had to go outside with wet hair that wasnt styled. Yeah thats a great look lol.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 14, 2008)

Yarr, matey! Make the wench walk th' plank! *waves sword*


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 14, 2008)

Geez....it just took me over an hour to get through all of the collection thread stuff I missed in the last few day!  I am so behind!

After seeing Adina's swatches and the picture of her wearing So Scarlet l/s & cult of cherry l/g I know that I have to have both of those colors.  I just hope it looks that great on me!  I would love to get one of the mattenes but I just know that I would never reach for it.

Hope everyone is well today!  I am in a much better mood than I was yesterday.  I had some friend drama yesterday which totally threw me out of sorts.


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 14, 2008)

aww Katie I sympathize with the friend drama. *sigh* there's an acquaintance/friend with whom I got to know well as we had similar interests in terms of career and whatnot. so yesterday as I was waiting for a ride to drop off exams after work, he comes up as he was waiting for his girlfriend and coworker to drive them home....so we got to talking about the class we are taking at the same time through distance, the one where i've finished the assignments. well he asked and i told i finished them all, got A's, whatever. so he asked me point blank--"how do you feel about me using your assignments as an outline for finishing 2 of mine?" i was SO taken aback...i said no. 

but seriously....this guy freaking scares me. we are working on being accountants, and this just sets me off---you have to have a high level of ethics. so there was a previous incident that i thought i had misheard...but apparently not. like freaking heck i'm so bothered!! i just want to cut him out of my life.. frightening. 

so i had a bad hair day today, not feeling great (just normal girl stuff) and work was stressful so I went MACing! OMG rebecca i so thought of you @ the counter. So I had run out of studio stick this morning so went for more foundation. and bought select liquid foundation. psyched! thennnnnnn there was STILL x-rocks and spaced out blushes.....spaced out is now a letdown, it turns me orangey. cripes. so i GOT X-ROCKS! 

sad to say i never swatched it before, i thought it was too dark. but schwing I LOVE the colour! I cannot wait *claps* thanks for the subtle and not-so-subtle enabling! Lets see how it goes on my light NW15 skin!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





oh and took the plunge and got grand entrance!~  so pretty, and i thought it was like kitten but i like grand entrance better in terms of finish and not being so crumbly like stila's kitten!! <3!


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 14, 2008)

oh my guys did you see the promo image for cremesheen lipsticks? the girl with the phone, nails and lips in a corally colour? that.lipstick.will.be.mine. i saw it on voldemort's page. (LOL rebecca that works as a reference too)


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_oh my guys did you see the promo image for cremesheen lipsticks? the girl with the phone, nails and lips in a corally colour? that.lipstick.will.be.mine. i saw it on voldemort's page. (LOL rebecca that works as a reference too)_

 
Oh God, I can't keep up with MAC's collections anymore. I just saw the picture of the coral lips and it is beautiful! I was reading somewhere that these lippies will replace amplified cremes, is this true? I hope not because I really like the intensity of the amps for certain looks.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 14, 2008)

I am really liking X-Rocks Hannah but I have found that having such fair skin that I have to use it very lightly otherwise it looks muddy on me.


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 14, 2008)

thats awesome to hear katie! lol i'm so dumb, i don't know if id know what muddy blush would look like on me! we'll see though, i'm definitely using it tomorrow!!

the only lippies i own are lustres and a couple mattenes, so i don't know what amp creams are like.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_thats awesome to hear katie! lol i'm so dumb, i don't know if id know what muddy blush would look like on me! we'll see though, i'm definitely using it tomorrow!!

the only lippies i own are lustres and a couple mattenes, so i don't know what amp creams are like._

 
I bet that you would know if it showed up muddy.  It seriously looks like a smudge of mud if I used it to heavy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love amp cremes!  So creamy and pigmented!!  I can't wait to try the cremesheen collection.  

I might have totally missed something but why (on the site that shall not be named) does it say that some of the electroflash shadows will be re-released with the mineral collection.  I thought that we already knew the 6 that would be coming back were the ones from Amuse and Antiquitease.  Color me confused but I think I might have missed something!


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_thats awesome to hear katie! lol i'm so dumb, i don't know if id know what muddy blush would look like on me! we'll see though, i'm definitely using it tomorrow!!

the only lippies i own are lustres and a couple mattenes, so i don't know what amp creams are like._

 
My fav amp is Girl About Town. From my experience with the amps, they are a thicker texture than most lippies. The texture is almost like a cream color base. The texture helps to lay a bold amount of color down on the lips quickly. It is something that you will only see the lippie and not your natural lipcolor under it, in other words its not a sheer natural look. Its good for bold lip looks but I think way too dramatic for everyday lippie colors. The amps are meant to stand out, even with the colors in the amp collection. Girl About Town is a bright pink, and Vegas Volt is a coral/orange. Its all for fun!


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 14, 2008)

oooh that does sound good! a quick real colour type thing would be nice than some of the multi swipes I need for lustres. thanks brokefrommac *cough* enabler!! (is it rachel? lol i don't know if i remember your name, so i'm not trying to offend by using your screenname!)

uh yeah Katie, I thought we already knew the first round. to me, I don't understand, maybe she posted the wrong pic?? lol it was weird, there are still 4 electroflash shadows at my counter---love connection, fresh green mix (this surprised me but yet i still passed) pink split and there was another one....i think we need a break before they bring out any electroflashes again


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 14, 2008)

oh guys ive missed a bit. i just saw misscheivous/julia's tutorial for soft yet glowy and her look is AMAZING! lovvvee the goldenaire and smudged liner, mulch, and the bronze ccb on her cheeks. that reminds me, i don't give my only ccb any love.


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_oooh that does sound good! a quick real colour type thing would be nice than some of the multi swipes I need for lustres. thanks brokefrommac *cough* enabler!! (is it rachel? lol i don't know if i remember your name, so i'm not trying to offend by using your screenname!)

uh yeah Katie, I thought we already knew the first round. to me, I don't understand, maybe she posted the wrong pic?? lol it was weird, there are still 4 electroflash shadows at my counter---love connection, fresh green mix (this surprised me but yet i still passed) pink split and there was another one....i think we need a break before they bring out any electroflashes again_

 
Hi , yes its Rachel lol. Don't worry because I am still trying to figure out peoples names on here. I hope you all don't think I'm rude, I am just horrible at names. Give me time, I will learn lol.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 About being an enabler, I know, I'm sorry lol. All I can say is this past Monday I didnt care about cult of cherry at all, now I am going nuts trying to shrink my list down. I don't even wear red lippies and everyone on here has forced me to buy at least one coc lipglass. *sighs*... I need another hobby besides shopping. Oh god why can't MAC have a clearance sale.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 14, 2008)

She is so freaking talented it is unreal!  He looks are always so inspiring and her camera takes the best pictures.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 14, 2008)

I only have one CCB, too! Mine is salsabelle.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 14, 2008)

I need to figure out how to wear my CCBs.  I just got two (Pearl and Luna) and I wore Pearl as a base today, but I don't think I used enough UDPP because it creased. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Just going to have to take a little figuring out, I guess.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_What is everyones fav dazzleglasss colors? I love my steppin out and pleasure principle. I missed out on love alert, but maybe cult of cherry will make up for that.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Steppin Out is my fave...well they all are, but thats my fave fave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You look absolutely LOVELY!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Please be notified:

We, the Specktra Bimbos, find you to be guilty of abusing eyeshadows. You clearly do not understand the concept of a "highlight" shade. As such, you give makeup addicts - particularly those who are fans of bright colours - a bad name and mislead the lesser informed. You have been found guilty of spreading bad makeup looks to many people and looking like a clown. We insist that from this point on you desist your posting of these poorly executed looks.

Sincerely, 
the Specktra Bimbos_

 





 I can't stop laughing...oh, & that new name you gave her "V" somethin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got Bing lippie today...gorgeous!!!! You can make it as light or vampy dark as you want. I wore it like a stain....LOVE!

Hugs to Coachkitten & clslvr6spd & stv578 & ALL my gal pals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










I had 2 crazy days...come here & get to laugh. I love it.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 14, 2008)

I seriously over use luna, pearl, and shell.  I use them as highlighters and for my eyes almost daily.  I usually put on UDPP first and then a small layer of luna for eye looks and it pretty much becomes crease proof.  I am glad that MAC is giving CCBs some more love!  They are amazing!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Nude is also another one that I like for eye looks.  I can't wait to get the ones from Ungaro!


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_I had 2 crazy days...come here & get to laugh. I love it._

 
I have 3 crazy days coming up starting tomorrow and I don't know if I'll be able to peek in on my Bimbos...it may be Sunday before I can!!  But it will still be fun!  A weekend with friends out of town at a lake - fun times!

BTW, anyone here play Pinochle?  My office plays everyday at lunch - we all sit and eat together.  I'm starting to figure it out, but man, it's hard!


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 14, 2008)

I've decided I'm going to be the crazy red lipstick lady - to hell with cats!


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I have 3 crazy days coming up starting tomorrow and I don't know if I'll be able to peek in on my Bimbos...it may be Sunday before I can!!  But it will still be fun!  A weekend with friends out of town at a lake - fun times!

BTW, anyone here play Pinochle?  My office plays everyday at lunch - we all sit and eat together.  I'm starting to figure it out, but man, it's hard!_

 
I've never played pinochle. I used to play bridge when I was 11, though, before my grandmother died.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey guys!

Katie, glad you are feeling better- we missed you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hey to Rebecca, Ms Spy, Allison, Hannah, Nora, Tameva (who is missing tonight- we need to send out the s.o.s or call the fbi as the aliens might be back), hmmm- who else. Ah, Karin and everyone else.

Ladies, so as I mentioned before i am going to be modeling at a bebe premiere party in the city. 

This is the makeup look i am going to be rocking:
bebe.com : about bebe : marketing : ad campaign : page4

Now I only need to practice. Wheeeeeeee!


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 14, 2008)

Well good thing you picked up your Coc stuff already!!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I have 3 crazy days coming up starting tomorrow and I don't know if I'll be able to peek in on my Bimbos...it may be Sunday before I can!!  But it will still be fun!  A weekend with friends out of town at a lake - fun times!

BTW, anyone here play Pinochle?  My office plays everyday at lunch - we all sit and eat together.  I'm starting to figure it out, but man, it's hard!_

 
Have fun this weekend Karin!  You deserve a nice relaxing weekend after your first week of work!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I've decided I'm going to be the crazy red lipstick lady - to hell with cats!_

 
I want to be the crazy fuschia lipstick lady and also have a ton of cats!  Nothing wrong with both! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Hey guys!

Katie, glad you are feeling better- we missed you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hey to Rebecca, Ms Spy, Allison, Hannah, Nora, Tameva (who is missing tonight- we need to send out the s.o.s or call the fbi as the aliens might be back), hmmm- who else. Ah, Karin and everyone else.

Ladies, so as I mentioned before i am going to be modeling at a bebe premiere party in the city. 

This is the makeup look i am going to be rocking:
bebe.com : about bebe : marketing : ad campaign : page4

Now I only need to practice. Wheeeeeeee!_

 
That is a gorgeous makeup look!  When is the premiere party?  What a fun thing to get to do!


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_

I want to be the crazy fuschia lipstick lady and also have a ton of cats!  Nothing wrong with both! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
Well, I'll still have my Lilicat and Danger Bunny.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_That is a gorgeous makeup look!  When is the premiere party?  What a fun thing to get to do!_

 
Thanks Katie! The party is next Thursday, so excited!

And I was thinking about it, i cant wear my coc lippies since i wont have time to touch up. Probably gonna rock the red flame prolongwear :-D


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 14, 2008)

I LOVE the longwears. well the lustre ones! 

and karin that sounds fun, to have a small office where you have lunch and play together!

katie--ccb as a highlighter--sounds great! I also tried using it once as a base for  blush--made it actually last!

i just need to make more of an effort, but my setup is bad. I have all my makeup on two shelves in a bookshelf in my bedroom, but go to the office to use a desk and apply the makeup. so i take a few items, go apply for the day, then keep doing that each day. so i keep getting more and more on my desk, less in my room. so the desk is overflowing with stuff (seriously the msf duos from electroflash fall to a second level of the desk and go kinda poofy). 

I hate it! so the ccb is still in the room. i need a better setup!!!


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_I LOVE the longwears. well the lustre ones! 

and karin that sounds fun, to have a small office where you have lunch and play together!

katie--ccb as a highlighter--sounds great! I also tried using it once as a base for  blush--made it actually last!

i just need to make more of an effort, but my setup is bad. I have all my makeup on two shelves in a bookshelf in my bedroom, but go to the office to use a desk and apply the makeup. so i take a few items, go apply for the day, then keep doing that each day. so i keep getting more and more on my desk, less in my room. so the desk is overflowing with stuff (seriously the msf duos from electroflash fall to a second level of the desk and go kinda poofy). 

I hate it! so the ccb is still in the room. i need a better setup!!!_

 
I have a small computer desk set up next to my actual desk, and the 'computer' desk has been devoted to makeup. I have some stacks of plastic drawers on it for storage, and a mirror. It works nicely and gives my makeup a home.


----------



## stv578 (Aug 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_ 
Nora glad to see you on here for a bit and we will miss you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_ 
Miss you Nora, come back to us soon!
_

 
This just put a smile on my face after a very very long day! Thanks ladies!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_Oh yay the decide months in advance so that you've changed your mind by the time it gets there deadline! Do you have any places there that to bridesmaid dress rentals? _

 
Ya, I did remind her several times last winter that we probably needed to get that figured out sooner than later. We ended up finding some decent black dresses at Melanie Lyne. Not my first choice, but not too bad either. Only problem is since I'm so petite, my dress will require some severe alterations to take it down two sizes! Oh well, just glad it worked out!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_ 
My test comes in a month, for my blue sash.
I WILL be facing up to 8 of my kung fu brothers by the last round at least as well.
I'm so scared._

 
I'm scared just reading this! Good luck!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_ 
I got Bing lippie today...gorgeous!!!! You can make it as light or vampy dark as you want. I wore it like a stain....LOVE!

Hugs to Coachkitten & clslvr6spd & stv578 & ALL my gal pals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










I had 2 crazy days...come here & get to laugh. I love it._

 
You're getting me all excited for CoC now! I've been eyeing the bing for a while and seriously love mattenes! Cannot wait!

And (((hugs))) for you and everyone on here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It really is great coming on here! It always seems to lift my spirits!

And Adina, I really hope we'll get some pics from the Bebe party! That make-up is going to look hot on you! 

I will be off shortly to get my butt to bed. Need to peruse the swatches a little first!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Thanks Katie! The party is next Thursday, so excited!

And I was thinking about it, i cant wear my coc lippies since i wont have time to touch up. Probably gonna rock the red flame prolongwear :-D_

 
Please take lots of pictures to share with us!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_And (((hugs))) for you and everyone on here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It really is great coming on here! It always seems to lift my spirits!

I will be off shortly to get my butt to bed. Need to peruse the swatches a little first!_

 
Glad to see you around Nora! I agree that when I am down this thread and all of you total lift my spirits! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Watch out for the swatch thread Nora!  It is dangerous!  I have a ton of new wants after seeing the swatch thread.


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 15, 2008)

elegant-one said:


> Steppin Out is my fave...well they all are, but thats my fave fave
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 15, 2008)

Ok I need your opinion ladies. I am planning on buying the Spiced Chocolate quad and I want to get the coc gloss. Is the new look to combine those colors? I ask because if I wear a red lippie (which is like once per year lol) I always keep my eyemakeup very light, like maybe mascara and a little liner and nude shadow. Would that be too much color all over?


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 15, 2008)

I don't think that would be too much color.  I think that makeup rules should be thrown out the window!  If you want to wear that quad with dark lips than do it!  Fall is the perfect time of the year to really experiment with bolder and darker colors.  I can't wait to do a smokey eye with so scarlet l/s & cult of cherry l/g.


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I don't think that would be too much color. I think that makeup rules should be thrown out the window! If you want to wear that quad with dark lips than do it! Fall is the perfect time of the year to really experiment with bolder and darker colors. I can't wait to do a smokey eye with so scarlet l/s & cult of cherry l/g._

 
Yeah I'm in the mood to try something new with my makeup routine. I have been doing the same old same old for so long, and I need to mix it up. Makeup is all about having fun right
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Besides, how can something new and fun catch on if nobody tries to break the mold. I am not sure about the super dark lips though, I am way too pale for that lol. But maybe if I see some people's pics I will get brave and get one. I am having a blast checking out the pics from the COC event that I missed* boo to me*. It looked like it was an amazing night. SO much fun!


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh, and I forgot, I went to Sephora today to poke around, ( like I need to add anything else to my list of stuff to get right).Just gimme a credit card and let me loose in there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I am loving the look of the Urban Decay 24/7 pencils, never tried them though. And the sephora brand glosses are so sparkly and beautiful. I spent so long checking out foundations, trying to find a good one. I think I have it narrowed down to Dior Forever, and Laura Mercier oil free liquid, sorry if thats spelled wrong lol. Has anyone tried either of those? I am using MAC studio fix fluid now, but sometimes it loks a bit too heavy and orange on me. I want a med coverage to hid acne scars, and current pimples, *sighs*, but I want it to be light and not look like a mask or powdery mess. What is everyone's fave foundation?


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 15, 2008)

Studio Fix Fluid can come out a bit orangy on me as well but I love the coverage.  I just wish that the shade range was better.  One I really like that is not MAC is Clinique's Stay True Foundation.  It has a medium coverage and looks flawless.  Also Chanel has some good ones but they are pretty expensive.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 15, 2008)

I don't use foundation, so I can't answer that for you.

Yay, Nora's back!!!


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Studio Fix Fluid can come out a bit orangy on me as well but I love the coverage. I just wish that the shade range was better. One I really like that is not MAC is Clinique's Stay True Foundation. It has a medium coverage and looks flawless. Also Chanel has some good ones but they are pretty expensive._

 
I haven't tried that Clinique foundation yet. I should go and check that out. I haven't tried the Chanel either, because of the price, but if its going to be worth it I would save up to get a great one. Foundation is the one thing I have never been able to find the perfect one for me yet. Its tough because I never know if the foundation is going to oxidise or stay light. Maybe I can get samples


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trammie* 

 
_Ohhh Good Luck!!!! Man I never even got that far, I got to about red belt I believe, but I was more into the sword forms! I went to competition for that. But its soo much fun and well worth it when you achieve new ranks! =)_

 
I like sword forms too!!!! Staff is fun as well! But I like to do high flying kicks and things like that.


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 15, 2008)

Ok I know, another post from me lol. Im talkative tonight. I need opinions please
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I am having a cookout/get together party and I need to think of some games/activities to make it fun and not just about eating. Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 15, 2008)

Board games are always fun or some sort of card game (like Spoons).  If it is an adult party you can play beer pong or another drinking game.  

Why oh why did I look at the overrich swatch thread!  I also looked at some of the videos that GlamYOURUs found on YouTube regarding the new collections and now I want all of those pigments!


----------



## KikiB (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I have a small computer desk set up next to my actual desk, and the 'computer' desk has been devoted to makeup. I have some stacks of plastic drawers on it for storage, and a mirror. It works nicely and gives my makeup a home._

 
I actually am in the process of converting my computer desk into a second vanity-my first one is covered with stuff from work, so better to make my computer desk a vanity. It's a HUGE corner one from IKEA, with shelves, a CD tower, and the works. I am going to have two or three lights and then room for my traincases and perfumes. Plus all of my PINK dogs. It'll take awhile, and a couple of days off...but it will look good when done.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Thanks. I hope I do alright at least.

I see.. the same thing happened to my dad just because they were really poor when his family was younger, so I guess that's why he really pushed me for martial arts. I really do love sports though, I adore volleyball too. And I've been trying to get into basketball lately too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I also love badminton as well.

That's fun, I'm glad your family got to all be part of that. What is Campfire exactly?_

 
Campfire is a youth organization that was founded on some Native American traditions. It used to just be girls, but it has been co-ed since the 1970's. I only did it til I was 14 but I still remember many of the key things-including the Campfire Law. Service is big in Campfire, as is outdoor adventuring. In my area there was Outdoor Skills Day, where you learned about knot tying, compasses, and how to cook outdoors. My favourite was a little pie iron you could use over a fire with two slices of bread and then fruit. Also using a box, foil, and a little fire to cook cinnamon rolls. The main difference between us and the Girl Scouts is that we were founded on Native American traditions, our uniforms are way different, and we are about outdoor education. I probably forgot a lot of what I knew, which is a shame. I never got my ceremonial attire made-when you are in the 6th grade, you can make ceremonial attire. It is usually inspired by Native American styles however you can also do traditional attire for your culture. Then you have an overlay, which is made by your freshman year, and it has all your emblems (not patches, not badges...EMBLEMS). Also you wear your beads, you get beads for doing all sorts of things. Every year I would get a brown lunch bag FULL of Campfire beads for all the stuff I had done, and you could wear the beads with your attire. I still have all my strings of beads. Candy sales were big, I was never one of the top in my area but it was still fun. Between those and the magazine sale, we would raise money as a group, which were used on outings such as going to the waterslides or making chocolates. I haven't been in it for years, so I'm inaccurate about a LOT more than likely. It's hard to sum it up...but I loved it.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_...I still hurt. I am hoping to get an MRI in the next week. _

 
Hope you're takin' things easy & be sure to pace yourself Darlin'! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Have you ever had one of those days where you're running short on time, so you tell yourself you'll just slap on a bit of paint pot and go, but then it doesn't look right? So then you add a crease colour, but then the paint pot looks too faded? And so on and so forth until you have a full eye?_

 
This is everytime I attempt to execute a vintage '40's - '50's eye look. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_TamEva...you definitely need to get as many of Cult of Cherry as you can. _

 
Hmmmm....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.....O.K.!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_How long did it take u to make up all of those fake websites, and lie to me. Why must you guys torture me???! LIES, LIES I SAY!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















You guys DONT UNDERSTAND. My hair is literally, a dream. I cant stop touching and looking in the mirror. I KNEW my sister told me the Brazilian hair thing was horrible, but I kept hearing good things. My boss was bitching because I mentioned that I heard it was bad....I SERIOUSLY hope they can figure out a way to fix the treatment so it isnt deadly.....

Now that my hair is like this, i can't imagien going back!!!!! I can't! Its so effing soft, and PRETTY, and healthy looking. I'll die 15 yrs early, cuz my hair has to stay this way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (jokes)_

 
_OMG...O.K_. Rebecca - whatever you're doin' right now drop it, quit your day job and take this on the road and make your millions Girl - _cuz this made me wet myself!!!_





It doesn't get any funnier than this...this is what you call a well written stand up act in the making! Next stop, Bravo TV! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_ I HATE HOW SHE LOOKS LIKE A SCARY CLOWN SO OFTEN._

 




























Remind me not to show pics of some of the Queens I run with. 
After you've clawed your eyes out, you'll need to see a Hypnotherapist. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I responded, "You're timid and you like to hump a lot?"_

 





 You Kids!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_What is everyones fav dazzleglasss colors? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hands down - Spanking Rich & Money, Honey

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_OK , you all have peeked my curiosity. I am new, so when people talk about the " site that can't be mentioned" I am clueless. But I am dying to see what you all are talking about lol, and why this person is so disliked. Can anybody gimme a hint who this is? lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
When you find out let _me_ know will ya!?! I've been playing a losing game in trying to figure it out myself...there are many clues, though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Rachel, I'm loving your new avatar! What I'd sacrifice to have tresses like yours. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW did you ever get the _Smoking_ quad from last years Fall release called _Smoke Signals_? If not - you might want to track that one down - those colors would be great for you for Fall. I love that quad.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I don't think that would be too much color.  I think that makeup rules should be thrown out the window!_

 
I agree, rules be damned I say!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Please take lots of pictures to share with us!_

 
Oh you know I will, I am such a cam whore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have a couple of friends stopping by as well as my nephew who will take pics for me :-D

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_When you find out let me know will ya!?! I've been playing a losing game in trying to figure it out myself...there are many clues, though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Begins with a tem, ends with an lia. Its the site of a former member who isn't too good about citing sources or creating decent bold looks.


----------



## kobri (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Begins with a tem, ends with an lia. Its the site of a former member who isn't too good about citing sources or creating decent bold looks._

 
Is that why the name is forbidden? I've always wondered.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Studio Fix Fluid can come out a bit orangy on me as well but I love the coverage. I just wish that the shade range was better. One I really like that is not MAC is Clinique's Stay True Foundation. It has a medium coverage and looks flawless. Also Chanel has some good ones but they are pretty expensive._

 
SFF is orange on me too.....but then again I'm orange so its okay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_ 
OMG...O.K. Rebecca - whatever you're doin' right now drop it, quit your day job and take this on the road and make your millions Girl - cuz this made me wet myself!!!





It doesn't get any funnier than this...this is what you call a well written stand up act in the making! Next stop, Bravo TV! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








When you find out let me know will ya!?! I've been playing a losing game in trying to figure it out myself...there are many clues, though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 




well *tempt*..................................
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..............  ...................*alia*

*.com*


----------



## stv578 (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_ I am loving the look of the Urban Decay 24/7 pencils, never tried them though. And the sephora brand glosses are so sparkly and beautiful. I spent so long checking out foundations, trying to find a good one. I think I have it narrowed down to Dior Forever, and Laura Mercier oil free liquid, sorry if thats spelled wrong lol. Has anyone tried either of those? I am using MAC studio fix fluid now, but sometimes it loks a bit too heavy and orange on me. I want a med coverage to hid acne scars, and current pimples, *sighs*, but I want it to be light and not look like a mask or powdery mess. What is everyone's fave foundation?_

 
I used to use Laura Mercier's oil free fndt.  It had really good coverage but I found it to be too dry in the winter.  If you don't have really dry skin, it should be fine.  The lasting power though is just okay.  My absolute favourite foundation is Estee Lauder Double Wear light, because it stays on all day and really makes the skin look so smooth but feels nice and light.  But it is full of silicones, so I can't use this on regular basis, especially on the chin area.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Watch out for the swatch thread Nora! It is dangerous! I have a ton of new wants after seeing the swatch thread._

 
You're telling me!  I going to try really hard to only pick up 3 lips items from CoC and the Spiced Chocolate quad that DH owes me!   I thought I was going to skip the Ungaro collection, but there's couple items that I think I need!

So ladies, I am home today with 2 sick kids.  I was going to take them to work with me in the morning and then head out to our office picnic at noon.  Oh well, this is how it goes.

Update:  I guess they're not feeling too horrible at the moment, because they're currently dancing to Louis Armstrong, lol!  It's just the cutest thing.


----------



## Susanne (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_




well *tempt*..................................
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..............  ...................*alia*

*.com*_


----------



## stv578 (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Why oh why did I look at the overrich swatch thread! I also looked at some of the videos that GlamYOURUs found on YouTube regarding the new collections and now I want all of those pigments!_

 
I was trying to ignore Overrich!  I think there's a green pigment that will probably lure me in though!


----------



## stv578 (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_






_

 
SUSANNE!  I hardly ever get to chat with you!  HHHHIIIII!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 15, 2008)

Rebecca, I do not condone the straightening but I must say, you look GORGEOUS in you avatar.


----------



## Susanne (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_SUSANNE!  I hardly ever get to chat with you!  HHHHIIIII!_

 
Hi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess it is the time difference that makes it difficult for me sometimes to chat live with all of you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I do read your posts in the mornings while you are sleeping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and posts my answers... 

I am still here!


----------



## stv578 (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Rebecca, I do not condone the straightening but I must say, you look GORGEOUS in you avatar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Agree.

*Big sigh*  Yep, Vintage Gold p/m will be mine!


----------



## kobri (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Rebecca, I do not condone the straightening but I must say, you look GORGEOUS in you avatar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
agreed!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I seriously over use luna, pearl, and shell.  I use them as highlighters and for my eyes almost daily.  I usually put on UDPP first and then a small layer of luna for eye looks and it pretty much becomes crease proof.  I am glad that MAC is giving CCBs some more love!  They are amazing!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Nude is also another one that I like for eye looks.  I can't wait to get the ones from Ungaro!_

 
Yes! Someone else who _loves_ them as much as me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 I can't wait  until Ungaro!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I have 3 crazy days coming up starting tomorrow and I don't know if I'll be able to peek in on my Bimbos...it may be Sunday before I can!!  But it will still be fun!  A weekend with friends out of town at a lake - fun times!_

 
The lake...now that sounds like fun! Oh, we watched this movie the other night that had the girl in it from Juno...she reminds me of you for some reason. I think its her fresh face skin & cherry lips! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I've decided I'm going to be the crazy red lipstick lady - to hell with cats!_

 








 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_
Ladies, so as I mentioned before i am going to be modeling at a bebe premiere party in the city. 

This is the makeup look i am going to be rocking:
bebe.com : about bebe : marketing : ad campaign : page4
_

 
Wow, I love, love love the gal in the middle... I want to do my hair & makeup like that. I love the suit too.

You'll look hot I'm sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BrokefromMAC:
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Steppin Out is my fave...well they all are, but thats my fave fave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You look absolutely LOVELY!
quote]

Hi, Thanks for writing! I hope so much that they will bring my Steppin Out back
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.My name is Rachel and I am new on here and I'm trying to learn everyones names. I see that you all seem to know each other well, so I hope I get your names right
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
_

 
The beautiful Dazzleglass...the thing that brought us all together = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So nice to meet you Rachel! Names....well, I've been here awhile & they _still _ only get called their screen names....cause I can't store all that information _and_ remember all the new MAC stuff


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 15, 2008)

I wanna know everyone's names if possible? These are the ones I know... So sad I don't know everyone..
Krasevaya is Adina
Sanayhs is Samantha
BrokefromMAC is Rachel
KikiB is Katie
Susanne is Susanne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I couldn't help it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) I love you!
Audrey is Audrey! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Everyone else wanna fill me in? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm Elaine btw, I don't think anyone knows that.


----------



## kobri (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_I wanna know everyone's names if possible? These are the ones I know... So sad I don't know everyone..
Krasevaya is Adina
Sanayhs is Samantha
BrokefromMAC is Rachel
KikiB is Katie
Susanne is Susanne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I couldn't help it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) I love you!
Audrey is Audrey! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Everyone else wanna fill me in? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm Elaine btw, I don't think anyone knows that._

 
I didn't know that!
I'm Kelly


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Wow, I love, love love the gal in the middle... I want to do my hair & makeup like that. I love the suit too.

You'll look hot I'm sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks! I think the only way I will deviate will be I am going to iron out my hair so it will just be long and straight. I look too severe with my hair pulled back like that a la my dancing days.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_I wanna know everyone's names if possible? These are the ones I know... So sad I don't know everyone..
Krasevaya is Adina_

 
Did you all know krasevaya means pretty in russian? I like how you abbreviated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Some more,
STV is Nora,
NuNu is also Nora
Coachkitten is Katie
Purrty is Karin
clslvr is Allison
Elegant-One doesn't have a name- to us she is ms spy a.k.a mommy :-D

Tameva, what is your name?


----------



## panther27 (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_Is that why the name is forbidden? I've always wondered._

 
Ahh,that makes sense,I always figured it had to do with something like that!


----------



## panther27 (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Rebecca, I do not condone the straightening but I must say, you look GORGEOUS in you avatar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ITA,verry nice,but I think that I will just stick with my flat iron lol


----------



## panther27 (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_I wanna know everyone's names if possible? These are the ones I know... So sad I don't know everyone..
Krasevaya is Adina
Sanayhs is Samantha
BrokefromMAC is Rachel
KikiB is Katie
Susanne is Susanne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (I couldn't help it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) I love you!
Audrey is Audrey! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Everyone else wanna fill me in? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm Elaine btw, I don't think anyone knows that._

 
I'm Jessica


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_





























Remind me not to show pics of some of the Queens I run with. 
After you've clawed your eyes out, you'll need to see a Hypnotherapist. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 You Kids!

BTW did you ever get the Smoking quad from last years Fall release called Smoke Signals? If not - you might want to track that one down - those colors would be great for you for Fall. I love that quad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I've seen plenty of Queens, but I tend to have a different standard for their makeup compared to a girl running a makeup site for a long time... It was amusing one day when a friend (whose boyfriend has gotten him into doing drag) and I did each other's makeup; his turned out wonderfully, but what he did to me? Uhhh... that needed help. 

My boyfriend and I are a special pair. I know Adina enjoys the boy's humour! 

I would damn near kill for the smoke signals quads. Gaaaahhhhh.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_Is that why the name is forbidden? I've always wondered._

 
Yep. And, when I called her on it in her feedback survey, she started citing her source as herself (internal). Does that mean she's pulling it out of her ass? 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_
Did you all know krasevaya means pretty in russian? _

 

I knew that! Seriously, though. Because I'm awesome. I also remember what your boy has programmed in to his car gps thing for when he's approaching your place... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm somehow good at remembering everyone's names around here, as well as all the mac info. My memory is a crazy place. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And if you think that's bad, you should try me with numbers. Numbers <333333


Rachel, I didn't quote your post, but my favourite foundation is Make Up For Ever's mat velvet +. Nom nom nom... <3 Lightweight, good coverage, water resistant, comes in Samantha-pale... Huzzah!

Ok, can someone explain to me why it is people keep saying they're too pale for the Cult of Cherry stuff? I DO NOT BELIEVE IT. I AM NOT TOO PALE, SO NEITHER ARE ANY OF YOUUUUUUU! (It just makes the look more dramatic and the colours pop out more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Katie, you'll have to take pictures for us when you finish setting up your compy desk as a vanity!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 15, 2008)

Samantha, you are soooo funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I agree...I don't think you can be too pale or too dark for the CoC! When I put the Bing lippie on, it made my features/eyes stand out. I was going to say pop out...hahaha   And, you don't _have_ to pile it on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you can just do a thin appl.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 15, 2008)

Mommy Spy, keep your eyes IN! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hot damn I'm excited for it allllll.


----------



## Susanne (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_I wanna know everyone's names if possible? These are the ones I know... So sad I don't know everyone..
Krasevaya is Adina
Sanayhs is Samantha
BrokefromMAC is Rachel
KikiB is Katie
Susanne is Susanne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I couldn't help it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) I love you!
Audrey is Audrey! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Everyone else wanna fill me in? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm Elaine btw, I don't think anyone knows that._

 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_*

Did you all know krasevaya means pretty in russian?*  I like how you abbreviated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Some more,
STV is Nora,
NuNu is also Nora
Coachkitten is Katie
Purrty is Karin
clslvr is Allison
Elegant-One doesn't have a name- to us she is ms spy a.k.a mommy :-D

Tameva, what is your name?_

 

Thank you, girls!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love to have your names now... Just made a little note to remember...

elegant-one, please tell us your name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, pretty in German is _"hübsch".  I love it how you all try to pronounce it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## jenntoz (Aug 15, 2008)

The seller 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


weekend-in-paris on ebay has the cult of chrerry l/g & the spiced chocolate quad for $14 & $36 with free shipping.  I would grab them but she is in WA & I feel by the time they gets here I can get it off the MAC website & I don't want to wait anyolonger than I need to cause I am DYING for everything!!!  Someone on the west coast should grab them!!!

EDIT...sold!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Thank you, girls!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love to have your names now... Just made a little note to remember...

elegant-one, please tell us your name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, pretty in German is "hübsch".  I love it how you all try to pronounce it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hi Susanne...I've missed you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Well, one of these days momma spy may reveal who she is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I like being anonymous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hugs


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh, I forgot...I have to reaffirm to you all my absolute LOVE for the MAC 109 brush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I used it to apply my Bobbi Brown cream blush....its THE ONLY way to apply cream blush - perfection! I love this brush


----------



## Zantedge (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_I wanna know everyone's names if possible? These are the ones I know... So sad I don't know everyone..
Krasevaya is Adina
Sanayhs is Samantha
BrokefromMAC is Rachel
KikiB is Katie
Susanne is Susanne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I couldn't help it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) I love you!
Audrey is Audrey! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Everyone else wanna fill me in? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm Elaine btw, I don't think anyone knows that._

 

I'm Casey in case anyone cares.


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 15, 2008)

and me, gigglegirl=Hannah!

so guys, I was psyched, I got my FIRST MAC postcard! The CoC one, and it mentioned the Bay. Never actually had one mailed to me, pretty awesome! 

OMG Rebecca, your avatar is SMOKING! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yay!!! thanks for keeping on touting that X-Rocks...it.well..ROCKS!! 

just wanted to check in with you all, I'll be around tonight but shall be figuring out when these collections all come out (that coral lippie cremesheen will be mine.) and what i want.

i'm tempted to get the spiced choc quad.....but i don't know. eeek!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_
I'm somehow good at remembering everyone's names around here, as well as all the mac info. My memory is a crazy place. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And if you think that's bad, you should try me with numbers. Numbers <333333_

 
Yeah, but thats because your brain is half the age of mine, so my brain is crammed full of twice as much crap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But, I am good at numbers too.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Its good to hear that you still like the MUFE foundation. I must try it.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_OMG Rebecca, your avatar is SMOKING! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yay!!! thanks for keeping on touting that X-Rocks...it.well..ROCKS!! 

just wanted to check in with you all, I'll be around tonight but shall be figuring out when these collections all come out (that coral lippie cremesheen will be mine.) and what i want.

i'm tempted to get the spiced choc quad.....but i don't know. eeek!_

 
You've made me giggle! You've been so funny crazy about all this makeup lately 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sounds like you're really enjoying it. I agree with what you said about the promo lippie & nail polish...I want it too. Will they have the nail polish you think?


----------



## KikiB (Aug 15, 2008)

Well I just got two lemmings today-I got OPI's Lemonade Stand By Your Man, and then I finally got a truly exotic, kinda sexy perfume (an EDT of Kingdom by Alexander McQueen, for $21). I hate how it goes on but as it dries down...


----------



## Zantedge (Aug 15, 2008)

BING or KIRSCH!?!> I'm making my Cult of Cherry list and I'm trying to decide between these two and I just can't figure out which one I want (I'm the most indecisive person ever). I know I should probably wait till this comes out, but I want to know everyones opinion. I'm paler than NW15 with dark brown hair for reference.

Maan just when I thought I had my list under control people had to go and post swatches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I'm thinking my haul will go something like this :

Silverstruck nail lacquer
Blooming Blush
Cherry Blossom l/g
Lightly Ripe l/s
Bing or Kirsch mattene
I'll B2M for Russian Red another day.

I'm also wondering what Liquor (Liquer? mmm Cherry Liqueur sounds good right now....) looks like on lips, anyone know?


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Hope you're takin' things easy & be sure to pace yourself Darlin'! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





This is everytime I attempt to execute a vintage '40's - '50's eye look. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Hmmmm....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.....O.K.!


OMG...O.K. Rebecca - whatever you're doin' right now drop it, quit your day job and take this on the road and make your millions Girl - cuz this made me wet myself!!!





It doesn't get any funnier than this...this is what you call a well written stand up act in the making! Next stop, Bravo TV! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






































Remind me not to show pics of some of the Queens I run with. 
After you've clawed your eyes out, you'll need to see a Hypnotherapist. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 You Kids!


Hands down - Spanking Rich & Money, Honey



When you find out let me know will ya!?! I've been playing a losing game in trying to figure it out myself...there are many clues, though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Rachel, I'm loving your new avatar! What I'd sacrifice to have tresses like yours. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW did you ever get the Smoking quad from last years Fall release called Smoke Signals? If not - you might want to track that one down - those colors would be great for you for Fall. I love that quad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





Thanks! You all are making me blush with your nice comments
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I Don't have that quad, in fact I never bought a quad before because I never liked all 4 colors in a quad. well that was b4 I saw spiced chocolate. So i dont even know what colors were in the Smoke Signals quad, but maybe I can dupe them?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wiiii I cant wait for COC!


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_I wanna know everyone's names if possible? These are the ones I know... So sad I don't know everyone..
Krasevaya is Adina
Sanayhs is Samantha
BrokefromMAC is Rachel
KikiB is Katie
Susanne is Susanne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I couldn't help it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) I love you!
Audrey is Audrey! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Everyone else wanna fill me in? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm Elaine btw, I don't think anyone knows that._

 
Hi Elaine. Thanks for this list. I think I am going to have to use it alot till I know peoples names better lol. What color lippie are u wearing in your avatar? I think its such a pretty color


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Thanks! I think the only way I will deviate will be I am going to iron out my hair so it will just be long and straight. I look too severe with my hair pulled back like that a la my dancing days.



Did you all know krasevaya means pretty in russian? I like how you abbreviated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Some more,
STV is Nora,
NuNu is also Nora
Coachkitten is Katie
Purrty is Karin
clslvr is Allison
Elegant-One doesn't have a name- to us she is ms spy a.k.a mommy :-D

Tameva, what is your name?_

 
Thanks for the list!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am sorry in advance if I get names wrong, I will get it right soon lol. Btw, I am loving the So Scarlet lippie with COC glass on top. I have skin on the paler side, and I worried how it would look, but it looks great on you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Your swatches have forced me to buy COC lipglass lol. I need to stay away from the swatches, my list is getting beyond my budget already.


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I've seen plenty of Queens, but I tend to have a different standard for their makeup compared to a girl running a makeup site for a long time... It was amusing one day when a friend (whose boyfriend has gotten him into doing drag) and I did each other's makeup; his turned out wonderfully, but what he did to me? Uhhh... that needed help. 

My boyfriend and I are a special pair. I know Adina enjoys the boy's humour! 

I would damn near kill for the smoke signals quads. Gaaaahhhhh.



Yep. And, when I called her on it in her feedback survey, she started citing her source as herself (internal). Does that mean she's pulling it out of her ass? 




I knew that! Seriously, though. Because I'm awesome. I also remember what your boy has programmed in to his car gps thing for when he's approaching your place... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm somehow good at remembering everyone's names around here, as well as all the mac info. My memory is a crazy place. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And if you think that's bad, you should try me with numbers. Numbers <333333


Rachel, I didn't quote your post, but my favourite foundation is Make Up For Ever's mat velvet +. Nom nom nom... <3 Lightweight, good coverage, water resistant, comes in Samantha-pale... Huzzah!

Ok, can someone explain to me why it is people keep saying they're too pale for the Cult of Cherry stuff? I DO NOT BELIEVE IT. I AM NOT TOO PALE, SO NEITHER ARE ANY OF YOUUUUUUU! (It just makes the look more dramatic and the colours pop out more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Katie, you'll have to take pictures for us when you finish setting up your compy desk as a vanity!_

 
I was looking at the MUFE display too ! I didnt know how it was on the skin, it seems like it dries fast. I wonder if I can get alot of samples from Sephora or they limit you to 1
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I have like 5 different brands I want to try. hmmm


----------



## KikiB (Aug 15, 2008)

Don't worry Samantha, I will take pictures. Now I just have no time and I don't have the props or lights yet...but soon. It will look amazing. 

I am lucky that I don't have to worry about foundation. My skin looks so much better without it.

So today when I was at the outlets, I was with my friend and her fiance, and we decided to go take pictures at the fountains at the casino that is right by there. Well since I know the restaurants allow anyone to eat there, we decided to just go in and look around at the casino, but not play. My friend was 21 and her fiance will be tomorrow, but I stayed far away. Beautiful casino but I could not stay in there because it reeked of cigarette smoke, and I started breaking out. Not fun. Guess I won't be gambling after all, unless it is a cardroom, because I am allergic to the smoke.


----------



## stv578 (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zantedge* 

 
_BING or KIRSCH!?!> I'm making my Cult of Cherry list and I'm trying to decide between these two and I just can't figure out which one I want (I'm the most indecisive person ever). I know I should probably wait till this comes out, but I want to know everyones opinion. I'm paler than NW15 with dark brown hair for reference.

Maan just when I thought I had my list under control people had to go and post swatches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I'm thinking my haul will go something like this :

Silverstruck nail lacquer
Blooming Blush
Cherry Blossom l/g
Lightly Ripe l/s
Bing or Kirsch mattene
I'll B2M for Russian Red another day.
_

 
I'm trying to decide between Bing and Kirsch also, but need to see them in person I guess.  Bing looks to be more of a dirty purple and Kirsch looks like a purple-wine shade, a bit brighter and lighter.  But I don't intend on using either of these on their own, so it'll probably be Bing!  

Your list is very similar to mine with the exception of Blooming Blush.  I've added Silverstruck to my list as well if it's anything like the pic I saw in the swatch thread!  I was eyeing Chanel's Kaleidoscope n/p but it's also almost $30 here, so um, I think I'll pass!  I know these two aren't really comparable, but I'm just in the mood for a non-pink or neutral nail polish.

For anyone that has seen CoC in person, does Cherry Blossom l/g have the same kind of multi-colour shimmer that Sugar Trance has?  I'm hoping not.


----------



## stv578 (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_You've made me giggle! You've been so funny crazy about all this makeup lately 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Sounds like you're really enjoying it. I agree with what you said about the promo lippie & nail polish...I want it too. Will they have the nail polish you think?_

 
I agree with both of you as well about the l/s and polish... one can only hope!  (Alright, well we can hope, but my wallet and DH... not so much!)


----------



## stv578 (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Oh, I forgot...I have to reaffirm to you all my absolute LOVE for the MAC 109 brush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I used it to apply my Bobbi Brown cream blush....its THE ONLY way to apply cream blush - perfection! I love this brush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*Covers eyes*!  

Sorry for the multiple posts btw!  I'm kinda going down and responding as I'm reading the most recent posts!


----------



## KikiB (Aug 15, 2008)

To me Cherry Blossom was like the light pink sister of Silly Girl, but with a bit more shimmer and not as frosty.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_I was looking at the MUFE display too ! I didnt know how it was on the skin, it seems like it dries fast. I wonder if I can get alot of samples from Sephora or they limit you to 1
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I have like 5 different brands I want to try. hmmm_

 
I don't think they'll limit you to one - that would be silly. I know Adina sent two that she picked up for me since I have no Sephora.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Don't worry Samantha, I will take pictures. Now I just have no time and I don't have the props or lights yet...but soon. It will look amazing. 

I am lucky that I don't have to worry about foundation. My skin looks so much better without it.

So today when I was at the outlets, I was with my friend and her fiance, and we decided to go take pictures at the fountains at the casino that is right by there. Well since I know the restaurants allow anyone to eat there, we decided to just go in and look around at the casino, but not play. My friend was 21 and her fiance will be tomorrow, but I stayed far away. Beautiful casino but I could not stay in there because it reeked of cigarette smoke, and I started breaking out. Not fun. Guess I won't be gambling after all, unless it is a cardroom, because I am allergic to the smoke._

 
I loooove the smoke-free-ness of most things around here. Restaurants, pubs, theatres, hotels, etc are all smoke free. I don't have to diiiiiiiieeee!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Rebecca, I do not condone the straightening but I must say, you look GORGEOUS in you avatar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree!  Rebecca you look H-O-T! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Hi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess it is the time difference that makes it difficult for me sometimes to chat live with all of you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I do read your posts in the mornings while you are sleeping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and posts my answers... 

I am still here!_

 
Glad to see you around Susanne!  I was wondering where you were! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Ok, can someone explain to me why it is people keep saying they're too pale for the Cult of Cherry stuff? I DO NOT BELIEVE IT. I AM NOT TOO PALE, SO NEITHER ARE ANY OF YOUUUUUUU! (It just makes the look more dramatic and the colours pop out more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 
I am guilty of saying this!  I am going to get a mattene then and if it looks silly on me I am coming after you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_So today when I was at the outlets, I was with my friend and her fiance, and we decided to go take pictures at the fountains at the casino that is right by there. Well since I know the restaurants allow anyone to eat there, we decided to just go in and look around at the casino, but not play. My friend was 21 and her fiance will be tomorrow, but I stayed far away. Beautiful casino but I could not stay in there because it reeked of cigarette smoke, and I started breaking out. Not fun. Guess I won't be gambling after all, unless it is a cardroom, because I am allergic to the smoke._

 
That casino is disgusting with all of the smoke!  Why is it that the casinos can allow smoking but no other place can.  Did you see anything good at the outlets (cosses fingers)?  

I am glad to finally be on Specktra today!  I just got home from work at 7 pm as I just have so much work to do.  Hopefully everyone is doing good.  Anyone have any big weekend plans?


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_

I am guilty of saying this!  I am going to get a mattene then and if it looks silly on me I am coming after you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

And I will be sitting here glorying in my pallor and dark, vampy lips.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_That casino is disgusting with all of the smoke! Why is it that the casinos can allow smoking but no other place can. Did you see anything good at the outlets (cosses fingers)?_

 
Nothing really of note although they have all the loose beauty powders from Of Beauty and one N Collection lipglass. The girl said that they are getting their biggest shipment within the next couple of weeks, but no later than mid-September, and to call them.

As for the smoke, I have become more and more sensitive as time goes on. My parents delibrately kept me away from smoke, but I have to stay far away. I can't stand smelling it. I guess the tribe got an exemption from the state, about the whole smoking indoors thing, because it is state law that you cannot smoke in a public building, or within 25 feet of any entrances/exits. I know I will NOT be going back without an air mask.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 16, 2008)

Oh and OPI's Lemonade Stand By Your Man? LOVE IT. The best yellow ever.


----------



## Janice (Aug 16, 2008)

I'd like to request a meeting with the President of this organization to discuss official issues. She's free to hold a meeting/discussion with her cabinet and members after our discussion. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Will the President please contact me via IM when she has a chance?


----------



## jenntoz (Aug 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_I'm trying to decide between Bing and Kirsch also, but need to see them in person I guess. Bing looks to be more of a dirty purple and Kirsch looks like a purple-wine shade, a bit brighter and lighter. But I don't intend on using either of these on their own, so it'll probably be Bing! 

Your list is very similar to mine with the exception of Blooming Blush. I've added Silverstruck to my list as well if it's anything like the pic I saw in the swatch thread! I was eyeing Chanel's Kaleidoscope n/p but it's also almost $30 here, so um, I think I'll pass! I know these two aren't really comparable, but I'm just in the mood for a non-pink or neutral nail polish.

For anyone that has seen CoC in person, does Cherry Blossom l/g have the same kind of multi-colour shimmer that Sugar Trance has? I'm hoping not._

 

First of all, I have Kaleidoscope & I am in LOVE with it, it is so gorgeous IRL no other silvery color will ever compare to it, you should get it, you will not be disappointed!!!  In fact I have it on my toes now, it is to die for!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next, I'm afraid you'll be disappointed cause Cherry Blossom has the same shimer as sugar trance IMO, sorry!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have Bing & I think its so pretty, I also think you can downplay its color by wearing it over a tendertone. Thats what I have been doing & its working great!  ButI still am lemming Kirsch, but I think I can fight it off between So Scarlet & Bing I'll be covered
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And Rebecca!!!  You look gorgeous in your new pic!!!


----------



## KikiB (Aug 16, 2008)

I definitely am interested in trying Bing, to see if it will work well under Date Night D/G. I can't pull off dark lips most of the time but brights I can do. Some days I shellac Ms. Fizz on so much that it's like a solid coat of DG. Gross, but my lips HAVE to stand out, you know.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_ITA,verry nice,but I think that I will just stick with my flat iron lol_

 
OOOoh but the roots arent nappy like usual 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if I just used a flat iron, my roots wouldnt be as smooth as they are now. I'm gonna chop off some of my hair and mail it to you bimbos so u can feel how soft the formaldehyde made it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm done, i swear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Oh, I forgot...I have to reaffirm to you all my absolute LOVE for the MAC 109 brush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I used it to apply my Bobbi Brown cream blush....its THE ONLY way to apply cream blush - perfection! I love this brush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Cant wait to get it!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zantedge* 

 
_I'm Casey in case anyone cares. 




_

 
Haha look at that smiley, its hilarious! Where did u find it??

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_ 
OMG Rebecca, your avatar is SMOKING! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yay!!! thanks for keeping on touting that X-Rocks...it.well..ROCKS!! 

just wanted to check in with you all, I'll be around tonight but shall be figuring out when these collections all come out (that coral lippie cremesheen will be mine.) and what i want.
_

 
Awwww thank you! And I knew you'd love X Rocks. I seriously think this is the best blush ever. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_ and then I finally got a truly exotic, kinda sexy perfume (an EDT of Kingdom by Alexander McQueen, for $21). I hate how it goes on but as it dries down...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
oooooh sounds like my kind of perfume. I am still loving my hot sweaty cuban sex on the beach Turquatic Heat...I may have to look for another bottle for next summer....its so....naughty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_ because it reeked of cigarette smoke, and I started breaking out. Not fun. Guess I won't be gambling after all, unless it is a cardroom, because I am allergic to the smoke._

 
I love the smell of cigarettes. Mostly in the summer....I guess it reminds me of when I was little... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Weirrrrrdo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I agree! Rebecca you look H-O-T! _

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_ 
And Rebecca!!! You look gorgeous in your new pic!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks girl! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




To everyone else, thank you as well. I multi quoted them all, but I guess Specktra wasnt havin that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol

So tomorrow is my brothers wedding, we are traveling to VA for that. And its my friends bday, and my nieces bday. My nieces bday party is on Sunday at Chuck E Cheese. Then we'll come home on Sunday night, Monday and Tuesday I work, and Wednesday I leave to go to Myrtle Beach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm really excited to go, Ive never been before, and I havent had a vacation in forever. So my cell phone is being turned off, and I'm just going to lay on the beach, shop and eat everything possible LOL


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 16, 2008)

Have fun at your brothers wedding! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sounds like you have a busy weekend but enjoy!


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_Hi Elaine. Thanks for this list. I think I am going to have to use it alot till I know peoples names better lol. What color lippie are u wearing in your avatar? I think its such a pretty color
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hey Rachel!!! I believe I'm wearing Nymphette lipglass, like.. 99.9% sure. But I'm not entirely sure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope that helps though, Nymphette is also a great color. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No problem about the list, I don't know everyone either, so I decided to ask.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Have fun at your brothers wedding! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sounds like you have a busy weekend but enjoy!_

 
Thank you...I am a little upset, i think Im going to be overdressed. my mom got a pants suit...i dont think my sisters are dressing up...

I got a freaking dress, and Im wearing heels with it. I hate being overdressed. i may bring something extra, just in case


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Hey Rachel!!! I believe I'm wearing Nymphette lipglass, like.. 99.9% sure. But I'm not entirely sure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope that helps though, Nymphette is also a great color. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No problem about the list, I don't know everyone either, so I decided to ask. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Thats funny because I have that color, but it doesn't look like that on me lol. It tends to wash me out, I dunno, for some reason it looks white/pale pink on my lips. Thats weird because my lips are pigmented, and on my finger nymphette looks like a medium pink lol.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am going to try it over a pink lippie maybe
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Well it looks awesome on you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. And I love your hair, sorry, I just get jealous when I see thick, full hair like yours. My hair is baby fine lol. *sigh* I guess us women always find something on us we want to change right lol.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 16, 2008)

You and I are polar opposites Rebecca, I swear...I LOVE being overdressed. Figure I have one life to live so I am going to try and dress the best I can. And yes, the McQueen is good. I got the EDT, which is not going to be as strong, but I would love to get the EDP and then see what the men think. I HATED it at first, it had that peppery, spicy note that just screams old perfume to me, but then it dried down really nice. 

Beaching it is definitely fun though, I went yesterday for a few hours and got a smidge sunburnt, nothing bad though. I would go tomorrow but I am working, which is a good thing because it's going to hit 90 degrees. I am not going to be able to get away for awhile-it will be at least 6 months, because I am going to go and visit my friend. It was kinda sad today because she was up here in Seattle for the summer with her fiance, who had an internship at Boeing, and today was the last time I would see her because they have to go back down and get ready for school.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Oh and OPI's Lemonade Stand By Your Man? LOVE IT. The best yellow ever._

 
That reminds me of one of my favorite movies of all time - _"Desperately Seeking Susan"_ with Madonna - Her character (Susan) wore _yellow_ nail polish all through that movie. She was _fabulous _in that! 

I hope your rockin' that shade as much as she did in that film! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I'm gonna chop off some of my hair and mail it to you bimbos so u can feel how soft the formaldehyde made it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_

 
Ooh you're wrong for that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Girl, your hair looks tight. I'm totally feelin' this. Now don't make me start making phone calls for my Brazillian. My hair is like Adina's, but probably with more of a (frizzy) spiral. 

I haven't straightened my hair in years. I used to do the reverse perms so I still have a lil bit of wave to it. Usually when I get dolled up I use rollers to pull my curl out and recurl it in the process. That what you see in my photos here. 

Have fun with your new look this weekend, and Woman...goodluck at the wedding. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Are you bringin' your Man? Oh and don't worry about being too dressed up that's what weddings are for, just as long as you don't outdo the bride you're O.K. Maybe bring something more casual for the reception like a cocktail dress.

I'm sure we'll be talking to you before Wed. so I may lecture you on wearing your sunblock with the appropriate SPF at the beach. LoL! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Speaking of modeling, I have landed the job modeling at the bebe fall premiere party once more. Woot! I might even rock red lips (a la coc) and smokey eyes since that seems to be the theme this yr_

 
Oh that's awesome your going to be fabulous. I just saw this add in my Glamour mag today and thought about what hosiery you'll be wearing for this. Nude fishnets ROCK! Those suits are the end! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I gotta warn you though, I don't know if you're going to be able to get off that easy with the hair simply worn long 'n' straight. I wouldn't be surprised if the stylist insist you work the structured severe hair for this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My advise, if you don't already own one, get yourself a hairpiece/switch that matches your color that you can braid 'n' pin on in a pinch and incorporate into a chignon in the back or where ever. Think of a back up plan or find out for sure from the stylists what they're expecting for hair looks.
Honestly and truly, I could see you sporting a glamorous halo braid for this. Like Mary J. Blige 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would anyway! This look is so late '70's Euro chic, and very Helmet Newton, without the nudity, of course. It's a very specific vibe.

We LOVE bebe....why can't they make things in a size 14 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm the fashion geek who always gets stopped in their tracks on the street by bebe's Postbills in the bus depots...always so so glamourous!!!

You're going to be a knockout! Wish we were there to see you work the hell out of this show! 





Just please...don't have a Carrie Bradshaw moment! Do, Do, Do wear antiskids on the bottoms of your shoes please!


----------



## panther27 (Aug 16, 2008)

Rebecca,have fun this weekend!And you are soo lucky to be going to Myrtle Beach,I've always wanted to go.Let us know all about it


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 16, 2008)

Hiiiii bimbos! Just ducking in while I sit for a few minutes. I worked my butt off at work and got out a few hours early, while still completing all of my work plus a bit of some other people's stuff. Now I'm going to run around my place like a madwoman to finish tidying up before I shower and dress for tonight's tea party. 

Hope everyone's doing well!


----------



## KikiB (Aug 16, 2008)

I actually am getting ready to go to work. I am loving the pieces I got at the CCO yesterday and so today I'm doing Claire de Lune from lash to brow with UD Jones on the outer corner and crease.

Oh and Lemonade Stand By Your Man is awesome. It will be interesting to see just how it is received today at work, because a lot of people hate yellow nails and others can't pull it off-meaning more for me!


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_Thats funny because I have that color, but it doesn't look like that on me lol. It tends to wash me out, I dunno, for some reason it looks white/pale pink on my lips. Thats weird because my lips are pigmented, and on my finger nymphette looks like a medium pink lol.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I am going to try it over a pink lippie maybe
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Well it looks awesome on you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. And I love your hair, sorry, I just get jealous when I see thick, full hair like yours. My hair is baby fine lol. *sigh* I guess us women always find something on us we want to change right lol._

 
Really? It could be our skintone! You have pink undertones correct? I have yellow, so it really brightens me up. I love this lipcolor. I think it could also be because my lips are pretty much the color Nymphette is, so if I want my lips with an extra kick to it, I use Nymphette.

Try it over Bombshell, it's amazing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And noooo, my hair is NOT thick and full. Thanks for the compliment though!!! It is baby fine straight Asian hair. I abuse volume shampoo, and conditioner. I find that if I only condition my ends, my hair keeps it volume better too. Conditioner weighs down my hair. Maybe you should try that? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I find a different cut works too. I have my hair cut thinner at the bottoms, so there is an illusion of more volume around my head and there's less hair to weigh it down as well and make it look flatter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope that helps!

Btw, I think your hair is gorgeous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And amen to the whole women always want to find something to change about themself! I want boobs!


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 16, 2008)

I think we need some small-boobed gals 'round here to make a decent average.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I think we need some small-boobed gals 'round here to make a decent average. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No Comment...


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 16, 2008)

But I wanna be in the average, not below. XD


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I think we need some small-boobed gals 'round here to make a decent average. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I can't help with that at all!  I think that I would raise the current number!  

It is so quiet around here today!  Hopefully everyone is having a good weekend!  It is freaking 90 degrees here in Seattle!  I frankly am not happy when the weather is this warm.  Thankfully I have air conditioning in my apartment otherwise I would be no fun to be around.


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Really? It could be our skintone! You have pink undertones correct? I have yellow, so it really brightens me up. I love this lipcolor. I think it could also be because my lips are pretty much the color Nymphette is, so if I want my lips with an extra kick to it, I use Nymphette.

Try it over Bombshell, it's amazing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And noooo, my hair is NOT thick and full. Thanks for the compliment though!!! It is baby fine straight Asian hair. I abuse volume shampoo, and conditioner. I find that if I only condition my ends, my hair keeps it volume better too. Conditioner weighs down my hair. Maybe you should try that? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I find a different cut works too. I have my hair cut thinner at the bottoms, so there is an illusion of more volume around my head and there's less hair to weigh it down as well and make it look flatter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope that helps!


Btw, I think your hair is gorgeous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And amen to the whole women always want to find something to change about themself! I want boobs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wooohooo, I have Bombshell so I am going to try that combo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







. Yeah I try to only condition my ends but its still weighed down. I dunno what I am doing wrong lol. I need to find a good shampoo/conditioner combo. My roots are flat and oily and my ends are dry from highlighting. what brand do you use? I swear I have tried everything lol. I think one of my probs is that I want my hair long, well kinda long, like to my bra strap level. Sorry thats all I can think of to describe it lol. But I think a bit shorter cut would help. I just can't part with it lol. *sigh* maybe I will get brave one say and change it up a bit. LoL about the boobs
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I can't help with that at all! I think that I would raise the current number! 

It is so quiet around here today! Hopefully everyone is having a good weekend! It is freaking 90 degrees here in Seattle! I frankly am not happy when the weather is this warm. Thankfully I have air conditioning in my apartment otherwise I would be no fun to be around._

 
I feel your pain! I am from Massachusetts but I am in Florida right now, and let me tell ya, it was like the surface of the sun here today. I had to walk 2 hours in almost 100 degree weather. It sucked, but i can't tell ya how good the AC felt when I got to the store lol.


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_No Comment...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





You crack me up, your posts are fun to read lol. Makes me smile when I need to.


----------



## Zantedge (Aug 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Haha look at that smiley, its hilarious! Where did u find it??_

 
No idea, I found him along time ago somewhere, and decided to put him to good use lol.



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I can't help with that at all!  I think that I would raise the current number!_

 
What is the current number? I might be able to help with that


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_Wooohooo, I have Bombshell so I am going to try that combo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







. Yeah I try to only condition my ends but its still weighed down. I dunno what I am doing wrong lol. I need to find a good shampoo/conditioner combo. My roots are flat and oily and my ends are dry from highlighting. what brand do you use? I swear I have tried everything lol. I think one of my probs is that I want my hair long, well kinda long, like to my bra strap level. Sorry thats all I can think of to describe it lol. But I think a bit shorter cut would help. I just can't part with it lol. *sigh* maybe I will get brave one say and change it up a bit. LoL about the boobs
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 
I think what would help you would be to thin your ends out a little with a hair cut or trim, plus it will get your hair healthy again, since you say your ends are dry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And when I shampoo, to make my roots less oily, I just focus the shampoo on the roots of my hair. It dries that out, but it won't dry out my ends, then I condition the ends. So I think that works for me.

I just use Pantene Pro-V volume shampoo and the conditioner. Nothing special, but it works for me.


----------



## stv578 (Aug 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_First of all, I have Kaleidoscope & I am in LOVE with it, it is so gorgeous IRL no other silvery color will ever compare to it, you should get it, you will not be disappointed!!! In fact I have it on my toes now, it is to die for!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next, I'm afraid you'll be disappointed cause Cherry Blossom has the same shimer as sugar trance IMO, sorry!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have Bing & I think its so pretty, I also think you can downplay its color by wearing it over a tendertone. Thats what I have been doing & its working great! ButI still am lemming Kirsch, but I think I can fight it off between So Scarlet & Bing I'll be covered
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well... I caved and did end up getting Kaleidoscope!  It really looks gorgeous in the bottle.  I'm pretty sure we just got this in recently here in TO. I don't normally splurge on Chanel n/p, perhaps one a year at most.  I tend to stick to OPI, which a friend can get at 1/2 price from her work, so this was a treat to meeeee!  I'll probably end up getting Silverstruck as well!

Too bad about Cherry Blossom, though I'll wait to see it irl before crossing it off my list!  But yay for Bing!  Wearing it over a TT sounds like a great idea, thanks!  I was planning on dabbing it on like a stain then topping it off with a lipgelee.  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_ 
So tomorrow is my brothers wedding, we are traveling to VA for that. And its my friends bday, and my nieces bday. My nieces bday party is on Sunday at Chuck E Cheese. Then we'll come home on Sunday night, Monday and Tuesday I work, and Wednesday I leave to go to Myrtle Beach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm really excited to go, Ive never been before, and I havent had a vacation in forever. So my cell phone is being turned off, and I'm just going to lay on the beach, shop and eat everything possible LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Have fun at your brother's wedding!  My big bro is getting married in two months!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I think we need some small-boobed gals 'round here to make a decent average. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh, I can make that average go way down!

Hope everyone's weekend's going well so far.  Now I gotta do what all really cool people do on a Saturday night and start cleaning the house!


----------



## stv578 (Aug 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_I think what would help you would be to thin your ends out a little with a hair cut or trim, plus it will get your hair healthy again, since you say your ends are dry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And when I shampoo, to make my roots less oily, I just focus the shampoo on the roots of my hair. It dries that out, but it won't dry out my ends, then I condition the ends. So I think that works for me._

 
I do the same.  And once a week i use a clarifying shampoo, KMS California makes a nice one.  It gets rid of build-up and oil, but I'm not sure if it'd be the best thing for coloured hair.  Mine is not coloured at the moment, but when I do use colour, I only use the clarifying shampoo a couple of times the weeks before I need to colour again.  I also dry my hair with my head upside down, helps add body up top!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 16, 2008)

Oh how I love CHANEL nail polishes!  Kaleidoscope is a gorgeous color!  $20 for a polish is so expensive but Chanel has such gorgeous colors!


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks for the hair tips ladies
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I need to figure out what a good cut/style would suit me. I will go shorter but not much, it just makes my head look too small for my size 13 body lol.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_ ...it was like the surface of the sun here today. I had to walk 2 hours in almost 100 degree weather._

 
Rachel - where are you walkin' for two hours to anything?

Oh...wait a minute I've answered my own question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







, but I hope you brought an ice cooler pack with you so your Lippies don't melt on the way home. If it were me, I'd probably ask them, _"Could you put these on ICE please...thank you?"_

Ahhhhh...what price beauty?

Remember the film "*Priscilla*, *Queen of the Desert*" when _Bernadette_ had to walk for hours & hours in the blistering Summer Outback to find help? 
Naturally, she takes a break to sit on a rock and take her compact out to reapply her lipstick! 

We're with you Girl! If it's to the MAC store we're right behind you! Be it barefeet or stilleto heels - we're right behind you!


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 16, 2008)

TamEva Le Fay said:


> Rachel - where are you walkin' for two hours to anything?
> 
> Oh...wait a minute I've answered my own question
> 
> ...


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_Thanks for the hair tips ladies
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I need to figure out what a good cut/style would suit me. I will go shorter but not much, it just makes my head look too small for my size 13 body lol.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Whatever you do...DO NOT go the way of Victoria Beckham!!!

I will take all my makeup/mad money and hire a Bounty Hunter to track you down to take you out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You read me?

Oh...now I know why poor Elegant-One (Mrs. Spy) prefers to be anonymous on these forums. 

It all makes sense now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




O.K. I take it back, but you'll get such reprimand from TamEva!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Errrrrrrr...V.B. she doesn't deserve him!!!! I'm not bitter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Anywhooo...Rachel - Long Layers...you can't go wrong with nice luxe LONG Layers - you keep your length and you maintain your card carrying member "Sex Kitten" status!

Everybody wins!


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 16, 2008)

Ok why aren't my quotes working tonight lol. They aren't highlighting for me right now. *sigh*, its all good though, as long as my computer still shows all your posts on here


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 16, 2008)

hey rachel,

for some reason, at least on your latest post attempt, the ] after the /quote wasn't there. but if you put that in, it looks like it would make them a quote box.

hi to all my bimbos! i did some serious damage buying clothes---but a lot was 60% off, or 30% off new stuff so I bought a lot of sweatery stuff and tanks to go under them for fall.

i' dont know whether to get the shadowy lady quad and/or spiced choc or just save my cash for later. *sigh*

but i do want jampacked thanks for the suggestion Samantha!


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Whatever you do...DO NOT go the way of Victoria Beckham!!!

I will take all my makeup/mad money and hire a Bounty Hunter to track you down to take you out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You read me?

Oh...now I know why poor Elegant-One (Mrs. Spy) prefers to be anonymous on these forums. 

It all makes sense now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




O.K. I take it back, but you'll get such reprimand from TamEva!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Errrrrrrr...V.B. she doesn't deserve him!!!! I'm not bitter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Anywhooo...Rachel - Long Layers...you can't go wrong with nice luxe LONG Layers - you keep your length and you maintain your card carrying member "Sex Kitten" status!

Everybody wins! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LMAO, you crack me up. Don't worry, I won't chop the hair off lol. I have long layers now but they are still making my hair lay too flat *sigh*. But I won't make it too short, I freak out when I get my ends trimmed, so theres nooo way I want it too short. Actually, this is short, my hair used to be down to my butt! That was too much for me, so this is like a buzzcut for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. BTW, I love your curls! I wish that somedays I could wear mine like that, but my hair refuses to hold a curl.


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_hey rachel,

for some reason, at least on your latest post attempt, the ] after the /quote wasn't there. but if you put that in, it looks like it would make them a quote box.

hi to all my bimbos! i did some serious damage buying clothes---but a lot was 60% off, or 30% off new stuff so I bought a lot of sweatery stuff and tanks to go under them for fall.

i' dont know whether to get the shadowy lady quad and/or spiced choc or just save my cash for later. *sigh*

but i do want jampacked thanks for the suggestion Samantha!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you! I probably screwed it up and I am blaming my computer lol. oopsie haha. I am with you with the spiced chocolate quad. Somedays I want it and others I think I can dupe it later and save money. But today I watched a You Tube vid from a woman, umm Brooklyn something, sorry to her for messing up her name, and she did an eyemakeup tutorial using spiced chocolate. OMGGG its sooo beautiful, and I have made up my mind that I need it. I know that I would kick myself later for not getting it. I know it will sell out and I just have to have it lol!


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_ 

You know the worst part, it wasn't for anything fun lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I don't have a car, and we ran out of food here so I had to walk an hour each way to the food store. 

And don't you all worry, I am ready and waiting for my COC day. I am going to sit, credit card in hand by my computer on the 19th. As soon as I see that collection up, I am all over it. My list is getting bigger though. I will have to brace myself next month when I see the bill come ine, but hey, we live once right
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Been there, done that, and bought the tank-top two sizes too small!

Now remember you don't have to get everything on your list now. Just the things you know will sell out fast. Cuz really, you won't be wearing alot of these looks till fall anyway. I'm sure you're still rockin' your Summer looks right. If this collection is like "Smoke Signals" from last year (which it is) a lot of things will linger for a few months...trust me. I was able to still get the quads on Oct/Nov. Some things will sell out quick, though like the Lippies.

The trick is - is to have your finger on the pulse to figure out what's hot 'n' what's not on your list!


----------



## red (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm a bimbo, an air-head, dumb silly blonde and would like to join


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_ as long as my computer still shows all your posts on here
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Uhg...Don't know if you knew, but that's, exactly, what happened to me for a whole month, till I got a new laptop!!!

Everything else came up, but...the message posts!

It was like the twilight zone...or Purgatory or somethin'


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Uhg...Don't know if you knew, but that's, exactly, what happened to me for a whole month, till I got a new laptop!!!

Everything else came up, but...the message posts!

It was like the twilight zone...or Purgatory or somethin' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Been there, done that, and bought the tank-top two sizes too small!

Now remember you don't have to get everything on your list now. Just the things you know will sell out fast. Cuz really, you won't be wearing alot of these looks till fall anyway. I'm sure you're still rockin' your Summer looks right. If this collection is like "Smoke Signals" from last year (which it is) a lot of things will linger for a few months...trust me. I was able to still get the quads on Oct/Nov. Some things will sell out quick, though like the Lippies.

The trick is - is to have your finger on the pulse to figure out what's hot 'n' what's not on your list! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That sux about your laptop
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I am using my husband's laptop right now, and this thing needs to go into the trash. But anyway, yeah I think I have a decent list going. I want the Spiced Chocolate quad, COC lipglass, and I am debating the Scarlet lippie. I never wear red so I dunno.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I also want to get Virgin Isle ccb. I am trying to be good with COC cause I still need to buy new clothes for school. I need to win the lotto.


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *red* 

 
_I'm a bimbo, an air-head, dumb silly blonde and would like to join 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hi! I am new on here too, well like a week or so I think. My name is Rachel. I am having so much fun, and I hope you have fun too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *red* 

 
_I'm a bimbo, an air-head, dumb silly blonde and would like to join 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Tee Hee Hee! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Congratulations...self-awareness and acknowledgement is the first step! 

On behalf of the rest of the Bimbohood we welcome you to BimboLand! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Are you a devotee of Dazzleglass at all? If so, which shades?


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_ and I am debating the Scarlet lippie. I never wear red so I dunno.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

...I need to win the lotto._

 
So Scarlet is going to be a major Drama Queen in your collection...to be forewarned. I want to know how interesting that Dark Edge shadow is, cuz the first time I swatched it back in Jan from the N collection, I wasn't impressed.

Another Quad I think you should track down that was a Fall season MAC Quad called - _*Take Wing*. You would go nuts for this Quad...I still see it on eBay all the time, too, for a great price._

I keep tellin' myself you can't win if you don't play!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *red* 

 
_I'm a bimbo, an air-head, dumb silly blonde and would like to join 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Welcome!  All are welcome here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TamEva I love "You can't win if you don't play!"  I am going to have to use that quote now!  I am suprised that more people didn't like the Take Wing Quad.  I love that one!


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 16, 2008)

i love that quad too! so i wonder, is it close enough to spiced choc to skip? hmmmmm


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 16, 2008)

My hair loves Redken All Soft. Nothing else. Oh, and anti-snap. Yum.

Spiced chocolate I am so, so excited for. Adina, I hope you told the post office to hurry. 

I don't have Take Wing. I only have seven quads. My favourites are Thunder Eyes and Pandamonium (I also have showflower, both fafi, amazon eyes and sweetie cakes)


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 16, 2008)

Oh, and tonight's makeup - so obnoxious! So There Jade shadestick on the lide, Eyepopping all over lid, knight divine in outer crease, electra in inner crease, HEATHERETTE SHE'S BAD LASHES! Knight divine on water line, eyepopping under lower lashline, black mascara the length of my long bottom lashes, blanc type highlight. The dark purple from the heatherette liner on lips topped by high top and date night. 

It was fun.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 16, 2008)

Did anyone see glam8babe's FOTD with lotusland?  Holy cow that is gorgeous!  I think that I am going to have to get that shadow now!  She did such a great look!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Did anyone see glam8babe's FOTD with lotusland? Holy cow that is gorgeous! I think that I am going to have to get that shadow now! She did such a great look!_

 
ohh thankyou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love lotusland! it was my first time using it today, it just goes on soo smooth and pigmented, i didn't have to apply too much!


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Welcome! All are welcome here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TamEva I love "You can't win if you don't play!" I am going to have to use that quote now! I am suprised that more people didn't like the Take Wing Quad. I love that one!_

 
Ha! Ha! Ha! It's so true! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And hey what's the worst that could happen - last I checked lottery ticket sales go to state funds for schools right?

The _Take Wing_ color (brown) is the best - 2nd to _Embark._

I just hope_ Spiced_ Chocolate isn't another _Embark_ type shade (reddish brown).

I want to have this quad, I really do. I don't want to have a quad which is dupable, though. That's not fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And in the _Shadowy Lady_ Quad any thoughts to whether that _Smudged Violet_ is similiar to _Circa Plum_ Nordies Piggie, _Shale_, or even _Smut_ with a lil' _Viz a Violet_ over it? 

BTW - Am I the only one who's a little tired of seeing these MAC Cover Girl Models sporting this makeup in a fashion that nobody will wear EVER! I want to see this makeup being modeled on _Real Humans in a real way that is appropriate for the real world._ 

I'm sorry, I'm just as Artsy as the rest, this coming from a Drag Queen/Female Illusionist an all! 
But can't we see what their makeup looks like on real Models and not just on these Face Charts.

I mean have your Face Charts...and then exemplify it on a real Human face. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm so over seeing pics of their Models wearing Blush on their foreheads and eyeshadows on there cheeks, lipsticks on their noses, etc., etc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll have to write my Senator! Who got me onto this rant?


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_HEATHERETTE SHE'S BAD LASHES! It was fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Uh Oh...She's got her Bad Girl Lashes on Kids! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...And it's the night of the FULL Moon!  You do the math!


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Uh Oh...She's got her Bad Girl Lashes on Kids! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...And it's the night of the FULL Moon!  You do the math!_


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_So Scarlet is going to be a major Drama Queen in your collection...to be forewarned. I want to know how interesting that Dark Edge shadow is, cuz the first time I swatched it back in Jan from the N collection, I wasn't impressed.

Another Quad I think you should track down that was a Fall season MAC Quad called - *Take Wing*. You would go nuts for this Quad...I still see it on eBay all the time, too, for a great price.

I keep tellin' myself you can't win if you don't play! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm going to check that out now! I need to see what you picked out for me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*edit* OK I looked, and that quad really is beautiful!!! I don't even remember seeing this, where was I? lol The purple color looks just like sweet chestnut. Yummy.


----------



## stv578 (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Whatever you do...DO NOT go the way of Victoria Beckham!!!

Errrrrrrr...V.B. she doesn't deserve him!!!! I'm not bitter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			













_

 
Ugh, I did just that in April... actually it was more of a Katie Holmes cut, and my hair was so so long before. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I absolutely agree with you on the last part of your post!  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_hey rachel,

for some reason, at least on your latest post attempt, the ] 

i' dont know whether to get the shadowy lady quad and/or spiced choc or just save my cash for later. *sigh*_

 
I keep wondering the same thing about the Spiced Chocolate quad, but I saw the comparisons in the swatch thread (cannot remember who it was) to cranberry and Bold & Brazen and I think I just gotta have this quad!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_My favourites are Thunder Eyes and Pandamonium (I also have showflower, both fafi, amazon eyes and sweetie cakes)_

 
My absolute favourite quad is still the Inventive Eyes quad.  I still have a back-up!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_ohh thankyou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love lotusland! it was my first time using it today, it just goes on soo smooth and pigmented, i didn't have to apply too much!_

 
I love lotusland as well!  It was actually the last Starflash e/s I picked up and the one I've used the most so far!  I love pairing it with Go, which has become my new favourite brown.  I'm going to check out your FOTD in a minute!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 17, 2008)

I think that I might have to check out Go now as well.  I am still on the hunt for a good MAC purple and Lotusland looks gorgeous.  I really need to save for Cult of Cherry.  What am I to do!?!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey girls! I haven't realized I have been away for 2 WHOLE days! Hope everyone is doing well!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got my 55 gallon up and running!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Scooter LOVES his bigger digs! I will take some pictures when I get the eel in there in the next week or so.


----------



## stv578 (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I think that I might have to check out Go now as well. I am still on the hunt for a good MAC purple and Lotusland looks gorgeous. I really need to save for Cult of Cherry. What am I to do!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hmmm, that's a tough call!  Anything you're on the fence about with CoC?  Didn't mean to be an enabler, but I just love the texture of Go so much better than any other brown that I have and it's just the right shade that it goes with everything without looking muddy.  For an olive-toned gal, a non-muddy brown is hard to find!


----------



## stv578 (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Hey girls! I haven't realized I have been away for 2 WHOLE days! Hope everyone is doing well!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got my 55 gallon up and running!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Scooter LOVES his bigger digs! I will take some pictures when I get the eel in there in the next week or so. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
How are you doing?!


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 17, 2008)

OK at the risk of sounding like a dummy, I have to ask. What is a FOTD, and where do I find them?


----------



## Zantedge (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_OK at the risk of sounding like a dummy, I have to ask. What is a FOTD, and where do I find them? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Face of the day!   http://specktra.net/f166/

It took me FOREVER to figure out what it stood for lol.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi Allison!  I have totally missed seeing you around here!  Glad to hear that Scooter likes his new home. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well my birthday is September 12th and I think that I am going to ask my parents to pick up the quads while they are in Oregon this week (no tax) and give it to me for my birthday.  So that will eliminate the cost of the three quads.  As of now my list for CoC is So Scarlet l/s, Cult of Cherry l/g, Lightly ripe l/s, kirsch mattene, and blooming blush.  So I think that I could add a few starflash shadows to that.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It took me forever to figure out what FOTD stood for as well!


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zantedge* 

 
_Face of the day! http://specktra.net/f166/

It took me FOREVER to figure out what it stood for lol._

 
Oh boy I never would have gotten that lol. Thanks


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Ugh, I did just that in April... actually it was more of a Katie Holmes cut, and my hair was so so long before. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Now see Katie's ciof is...(please forgive the phrase) Shear Genius!

We Love Katie's Hair, especially, the bangs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Katie's new Do is considered one of the best Celebrity makeover hair styles since Jennifer Aniston's The Racheal" (circa Late '90's)


----------



## stv578 (Aug 17, 2008)

Woo hoo!  We have to have ourselves a Bimbo party in honour of Katie in a few weeks!  

That would be great if your parents could pick up the quads for you!


----------



## stv578 (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Now see Katie's ciof is...(please forgive the phrase) Shear Genius!

We Love Katie's Hair, especially, the bangs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Katie's new Do is considered one of the best Celebrity makeover hair styles since Jennifer Aniston's The Racheal" (circa Late '90's)_

 
Except I got the pre-bangs version, lol!  And if I had a face like hers, I probably would've kept the cut and gotten the bangs!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_How are you doing?!_

 
I am doing good, thanks! Just got home from a LONG day at school!!! My back is still the same...sadly, but I will be okie dokie! It sucks that I can't sit at my computer very long & gossip with my bimbos!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am still limiting myself to 1 Vicodin a day and a muscle relaxer before bed. My migraines are under control now, which is GREAT!

I am doing a full highlight on my mom tomorrow, if she let's me take a picture I will show you guys my skills! lol.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zantedge* 

 
_It took me FOREVER to figure out what it stood for lol._

 
Me Three


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 17, 2008)

OK eveyone, I asked this before but maybe theres a few other people on here that could give me their opinions as well
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I can't for the life of me find a foundation that I like. I swear they either turn cakey, orange, oily, or enhance my pores, acne, or they just plain look heavy and nasty. I want something for oily/combo/acne scars/acne prone skin that gives a coverage that will make my flaws hidden, but at the same time look like skin still. What is everyone's favorites? I have tried every brand, well not everything lol. But i am using MAC studio fix fluid now, but its not working out for me. I am heading to Sephora in a few days to buy one, so I need advice


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 17, 2008)

I like Clinique's Stay True Foundation a lot.  It has a buildable coverage and looks flawless.  I also really like Make-up Forever oil free foundation, Tarte foundation, and Stila.  The good thing about Clinique and make-up forever is that they have such a good shade range.  I have trouble finding a good shade in MAC but I have never had a problem with either of these two brands.  Good luck!


----------



## stv578 (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_OK eveyone, I asked this before but maybe theres a few other people on here that could give me their opinions as well
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I can't for the life of me find a foundation that I like. I swear they either turn cakey, orange, oily, or enhance my pores, acne, or they just plain look heavy and nasty. I want something for oily/combo/acne scars/acne prone skin that gives a coverage that will make my flaws hidden, but at the same time look like skin still. What is everyone's favorites? I have tried every brand, well not everything lol. But i am using MAC studio fix fluid now, but its not working out for me. I am heading to Sephora in a few days to buy one, so I need advice
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
The acne-prone part makes it really tough, trust me... I know.  If your skin can tolerate it, i would recommend EL double wear light, I think I mentioned this one before.  It's oil-free, but does have silicones, so it depends on your skin, but it looks so natural and pretty.  I can use this everywhere except for on my chin, which is my biggest problem area.  For everyday, I use NARS oil-free, which doesn't break me out at all.  However, it's a pretty basic foundation, so it's not something I would use for a night out as all it does is even out my skin.  If I have enough time in the morning, I'll actually use the EL on the rest of my face and the NARS on my chin!  Believe me when i tell you I have tried several foundations over the last two years, and the NARS is the only one that really doesn't contribute to my acne.  MAC SFF and Chanel TI both broke me out horribly, even the areas that I don't break out as easily.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 17, 2008)

I really wish that I could get MAC studio fix fluid to work for me but I just doesn't.  It is either too orange, too yellow, or breaks me out.  Nora I totally agree with you!  SFF broke me out in places I never get acne either!


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_I am doing a full highlight on my mom tomorrow, if she let's me take a picture I will show you guys my skills! lol._

 
I'm so jealous you have your aquariums...I so love them. I miss mine. I had to dismantle it since I'm never home anymore these days.

They're so much fun and incredibly rewarding and relaxing, they'll always be great therapy for you on many levels.

Is it true, though, that one should run their newly setup tanks for 30 days before introducing the fish so that the water stabilizes and conditions. 

What color system are you using for your Mom? I love Fremisi Color ...very gentle - hard to mix though!


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I like Clinique's Stay True Foundation a lot. It has a buildable coverage and looks flawless. I also really like Make-up Forever oil free foundation, Tarte foundation, and Stila. The good thing about Clinique and make-up forever is that they have such a good shade range. I have trouble finding a good shade in MAC but I have never had a problem with either of these two brands. Good luck!_

 
I was looking at the MUFE ones. How is the texture on the skin? I heard it can be chalky. I only saw the matte one and the HD formula. Maybe I missed the oil free version. I think i have it narrowed to MUFE, Dior Forever, and Laura Mercier oil free. Only thing is I hear bad things about each of them. I head MUFE is chalky, Dior causes break outs, and Laura turns grey and slips off. *sighs* lol.


----------



## kobri (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Remember the film "*Priscilla*, *Queen of the Desert*" when Bernadette had to walk for hours & hours in the blistering Summer Outback to find help? 
Naturally, she takes a break to sit on a rock and take her compact out to reapply her lipstick!_

 
I was thinking of that movie last night, but it was too late to watch it so I just listened to the soundtrack and it has been in my head all day.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *red* 

 
_I'm a bimbo, an air-head, dumb silly blonde and would like to join 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
 Welcome!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_I'll have to write my Senator! Who got me onto this rant? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You crack me up! I am so glad you're back.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_I am doing good, thanks! Just got home from a LONG day at school!!! My back is still the same...sadly, but I will be okie dokie! It sucks that I can't sit at my computer very long & gossip with my bimbos!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am still limiting myself to 1 Vicodin a day and a muscle relaxer before bed. My migraines are under control now, which is GREAT!

I am doing a full highlight on my mom tomorrow, if she let's me take a picture I will show you guys my skills! lol._

 
Aww, hope things get better, can't wait to see your skills!


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_The acne-prone part makes it really tough, trust me... I know. If your skin can tolerate it, i would recommend EL double wear light, I think I mentioned this one before. It's oil-free, but does have silicones, so it depends on your skin, but it looks so natural and pretty. I can use this everywhere except for on my chin, which is my biggest problem area. For everyday, I use NARS oil-free, which doesn't break me out at all. However, it's a pretty basic foundation, so it's not something I would use for a night out as all it does is even out my skin. If I have enough time in the morning, I'll actually use the EL on the rest of my face and the NARS on my chin! Believe me when i tell you I have tried several foundations over the last two years, and the NARS is the only one that really doesn't contribute to my acne. MAC SFF and Chanel TI both broke me out horribly, even the areas that I don't break out as easily._

 
Would you believe that I have tried EL double wear light and still wasn't crazy about it. I really think I need to change my skin care routine, cause nothing looks good on my skin, so maybe its not the makeup and its me lol. I was told that MAC SFF didnt cause break outs, but it sure seems like it does to me lol.


----------



## stv578 (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_Only thing is I hear bad things about each of them. I head MUFE is chalky, Dior causes break outs, and Laura turns grey and slips off. *sighs* lol._

 
I never had a problem with LM turning grey on me at all.  I did find that the lasting power on it wasn't the greatest.  LM sales associates always try to push her primer on you as well, which could make it last longer.  But for the cost and the effort involved, I couldn't be bothered.  I do still use LM's loose translucent powder though and her secret concealer.  I've used these two products now going on about 7 years.


----------



## kobri (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_I'd like to request a meeting with the President of this organization to discuss official issues. She's free to hold a meeting/discussion with her cabinet and members after our discussion. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Will the President please contact me via IM when she has a chance? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Adina's being called to the office? Are we in trouble?


----------



## kobri (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_Would you believe that I have tried EL double wear light and still wasn't crazy about it. I really think I need to change my skin care routine, cause nothing looks good on my skin, so maybe its not the makeup and its me lol. I was told that MAC SFF didnt cause break outs, but it sure seems like it does to me lol._

 
Have you tried a primer under your foundation? I have found that it makes a huge difference for me?


----------



## stv578 (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_Would you believe that I have tried EL double wear light and still wasn't crazy about it. I really think I need to change my skin care routine, cause nothing looks good on my skin, so maybe its not the makeup and its me lol. I was told that MAC SFF didnt cause break outs, but it sure seems like it does to me lol._

 
MAC seems to think the SFF shouldn't cause break outs!  Well, I can tell you that Laura Mercier's Silk Creme foundation would make anyone's skin look amazing, but it's quite heavy and I think this one made me break out as well!  Problem is, the foundation's that will mak your skin look really nice are also the one's that may potentially break you out!  It's a no-win situation.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_I'm so jealous you have your aquariums...I so love them. I miss mine. I had to dismantle it since I'm never home anymore these days.

They're so much fun and incredibly rewarding and relaxing, they'll always be great therapy for you on many levels.

Is it true, though, that one should run their newly setup tanks for 30 days before introducing the fish so that the water stabilizes and conditions. 

What color system are you using for your Mom? I love Fremisi Color ...very gentle - hard to mix though!_

 
I had my live rock cycling in a Rubbermaid tub for a while, so it spiked in there. I double checked my water parameters and everything was peachy for my puffer and the goby to go in. I still have my 29 gallon running just in case! I am super excited to get the eel! I stare at my tank all the time, it's awesome. I just got Scooter (puffer) some live shrimp to snack on, let's just say that his hunting skills are lacking, lol!!!!

I will be using Redken color & Paul Mitchell bleach. PM bleach is the only bleach that lifts me white without using toner & I have a lot of red undertones. My mother is the same way. 
I heard that Fremisi color is hard to mix, I will have to look into it and give it a try!
We use Goldwell at school & I really don't like it, It fades like a MOTHER! But that's my personal opinion. But, they do have the easiest mixing system, they call it the Depot system: http://www.goldwellusa.com/products/...pot-system.asp


----------



## kobri (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_MAC seems to think the SFF shouldn't cause break outs! Well, I can tell you that Laura Mercier's Silk Creme foundation would make anyone's skin look amazing, but it's quite heavy and I think this one made me break out as well! Problem is, the foundation's that will mak your skin look really nice are also the one's that may potentially break you out! It's a no-win situation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 I LOVE Jane Iredale mineral foundation. It is really expensive (fortunately I have friends who get it wholesale), but it can make my skin look flawless and angelic (no mean feat) has an SPF, is good for your skin and can cover anything. You really have to be moisturized and exfoliated though because it is a powder. I also liked the l'oreal True Match/Blend whatever when I am in a "saving the JI for special occasions phase or when I want a liquid.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_OK eveyone, I asked this before but maybe theres a few other people on here that could give me their opinions as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need advice
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
(Sound of Chorus of Angels singing!)

www.*Dermablend*.com 

This is what I use under Studio Fix Fluid NC20

My shade is Chroma 2 1/2 Medium Biege


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_Have you tried a primer under your foundation? I have found that it makes a huge difference for me?_

 
I have only tried a tiny sample of a MAC primer once lol. I never think to purchase one. How does a primer help you? Oh and what brand do you think is a good one?


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_(Sound of Chorus of Angels singing!)

www.*Dermablend*.com 

This is what I use under Studio Fix Fluid NC20

My shade is Chroma 2 1/2 Medium Biege_

 
Wow, is this a primer or concealer? And which product do you use?


----------



## kobri (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_I have only tried a tiny sample of a MAC primer once lol. I never think to purchase one. How does a primer help you? Oh and what brand do you think is a good one?_

 
It just makes everything look smoother and more even. I like Smashbox Primer (I think it's called Photofinish) and Dermalogica's Barrier Repair. I tried Kerstin Florian Antioxidant Primer, but it just wasn't as effective for me personally.


----------



## kobri (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_(Sound of Chorus of Angels singing!)

www.*Dermablend*.com 

This is what I use under Studio Fix Fluid NC20

My shade is Chroma 2 1/2 Medium Biege_

 
That looks freakin amazing! I guess I know what I'm picking up on my next trip to the states


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_It just makes everything look smoother and more even. I like Smashbox Primer (I think it's called Photofinish) and Dermalogica's Barrier Repair. I tried Kerstin Florian Antioxidant Primer, but it just wasn't as effective for me personally._

 
 I heard good things about that primer
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I will check that out on my expedition to Sephora on Monday. Well, that is if I can get there with this hurricane heading my way.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_I heard that Fremisi color is hard to mix, I will have to look into it and give it a try!
We use Goldwell at school & I really don't like it, It fades like a MOTHER! But that's my personal opinion. But, they do have the easiest mixing system, they call it the Depot system: http://www.goldwellusa.com/products/...pot-system.asp_

 
Just remember - Faster is not always better when it comes to the toning process. A slower process always gives a better result, even though it may take a few minute more to do.  

There's a new bleach out there nowadays that's the bomb - it really lifts to almost a white.  I forget the name - I'll get back to you on that one.  I don't think it's Wella either???  Hmmm?


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_That looks freakin amazing! I guess I know what I'm picking up on my next trip to the states_

 
Yeah...This stuff is no joke! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You may get it at some MACY's and Ulta stores these days.

Although, some MACY'S stopped carrying it for some reason.  They'll have a whole counter dedicated to this brand.

You can really control your coverage with this product -it's creamy, but mattes down to a lovely finish and is always color true.  It always breaks my heart that I have to ruin it by slathering on the MAC Studio Fix over it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I never break out!  I swear!

The leg makeups are really interesting as well, but very, very thick for obvious reasons and waterproof as all get out.

Some, actually, use the leg covering makeup on their faces as well for extreme coverage.


----------



## kobri (Aug 17, 2008)

So you use it more as a concealer than a foundation?


----------



## clslvr6spd (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Just remember - Faster is not always better when it comes to the toning process. A slower process always gives a better result, even though it may take a few minute more to do.  

There's a new bleach out there nowadays that's the bomb - it really lifts to almost a white.  I forget the name - I'll get back to you on that one.  I don't think it's Wella either???  Hmmm?_

 
My hairdresser says the same thing! We both love how PM lifts to the level I want. I do tone my hair in the fall/winter, since I love having a ashy blonde color with lowlight slices! like what I have now:


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_Wow, is this a primer or concealer? And which product do you use? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Dermablend
Cover Creme
28g - 1 oz

Shade - Chroma 2 1/2 Medium Beige


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_So you use it more as a concealer than a foundation?_

 
Affirmative!


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_I love having a ashy blonde color with lowlight slices! like what I have now: 


_

 
Girl you don't even understand...this is the color of Heaven!

I need to weave in some low lights sooooooo bad - it's not even funny anymore.

My hair is all a partial highlight framing the face, and simply lifted a few shades to a dark, dark chocolate on the rest in the back.

Low lights woven in will always show off all of your hard work and make blonde shades stand out even more...as you know already!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 17, 2008)

I have wanted to try Dermablend but I have been worried that it would be too heavy.  I might have to give it a try.

Another vote for Smashbox primer.  I had both the regular photofinish and the light and they both work wonders.  I know a lot of people like Laura Geller Spackle but I have never really liked that one to be honest.


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Dermablend
Cover Creme
28g - 1 oz

Shade - Chroma 2 1/2 Medium Beige_

 
Ohh this looks promising!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So what shade do you think I would get? I am a NW 30 now that I am tan, but that wont last, so I will be a NW 20 to 25.


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_My hairdresser says the same thing! We both love how PM lifts to the level I want. I do tone my hair in the fall/winter, since I love having a ashy blonde color with lowlight slices! like what I have now: 


_

 
Wow, your hair is beautiful! I have highlights but I swear they fade in a week. My hairdresser swears that bleach can't fade, but I swear they go back to my darker tones, and you know what, she uses Goldwell. I saw the post about that and its true.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Girl you don't even understand...this is the color of Heaven!

I need to weave in some low lights sooooooo bad - it's not even funny anymore.

My hair is all a partial highlight framing the face, and simply lifted a few shades to a dark, dark chocolate on the rest in the back.

Low lights woven in will always show off all of your hard work and make blonde shades stand out even more...as you know already! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Thanks babe!!! 

Well, when I get my license I will send you my card 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & I will make your hair pure sex!


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I have wanted to try Dermablend but I have been worried that it would be too heavy. I might have to give it a try.

Another vote for Smashbox primer. I had both the regular photofinish and the light and they both work wonders. I know a lot of people like Laura Geller Spackle but I have never really liked that one to be honest._

 
I really have to try that primer out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Maybe I can get a sample
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I hope that using a primer will help my foundation go on better and last longer
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 17, 2008)

I have wanted to bleach my hair for the longest time, because it does not lighten AT ALL anymore. I do not have the money to do anything to my hair though...my hours have gone way, WAY down.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_...my hours have gone way, WAY down._


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 17, 2008)

Katie do you usually get more hours during the holidays?  That is coming around the corner so hopefully they will give you more hours then.  Would you work full time if you could?


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 17, 2008)

I was going to mention for all of you that like The Girls Next Door that there is a special new episode on this Monday at 10pm called "House Bunnies".  I think that it is a special for that new House Bunny movie that is coming out.  Just thought you all might want to know!  I am excited for the new season to start in October!


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_Ohh this looks promising!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So what shade do you think I would get? I am a NW 30 now that I am tan, but that wont last, so I will be a NW 20 to 25._

 
My guess would be in the medium tones like myself

Maybe:

Caramel Beige
chroma 2 3/4 

or,

Golden Beige
chroma 2 2/3

It's funny on the website they list this product under Foundations - although it certainly can be used as such.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 17, 2008)

I totally would work full-time if they gave me the hours-I would rather work than sit at home all day. I do get more hours during the holiday season however I will not be getting as much as last year apparently. I am going to pull out all the stops to ensure I am getting 40+ hours from Thanksgiving-on. I know that during the holiday, most of the people hired early on do not stick around. Probably many of the people will go around trying to find other jobs. It will be very interesting since it'll be the first holiday with this particular manager and she does things differently-as in hiring people for specific areas of the store. I was trained on EVERYTHING. It was nice because it helped me become the top associate at the store, as I am an all-around. I can work in the front half, in the middle, but they have me on registers the most because I am the best at it in the store.


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 17, 2008)

Yaaaaay.
I did my nails tonight.
They are now a gorgeous plummy dark burgundy.
I love you girls. Of course I don't know where to pick up any OPIs, so I just got some cheap Maybelline and painted my nails. In a yogurt shop, no less! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Too early for fall, but I LOVE how these dark vampy colors look against my skin! Maybe I should give So Scarlet a chance...

And I've been rocking the fuchsia lipglasses lately! They go so well with ANY eye I realized. Well, not really greens or teals, but they've been looking great with purple eyes (I used Nocturnelle the other day) and with pink eyes! I used Sunset B. over Canton Candy and it's the most GORGEOUS combo ever and highlighted with Solar White. I didn't want to go over the top pink, so I made my cheeks peach with Nuance. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And then.. Love Rules lipglass from A-mei, and I had a pretty summery look.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 17, 2008)

I love Canton Candy under Sunset B. but with Fuschia in the crease and then Royal Flush as lower liner, with a bit of Golden Lemon. Solar White as highlight too. 

I am into my hot pink nails...I am a creature of habit. If I get motivated I will do my fingernails in the new OPI that I got.


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 17, 2008)

Wow! That sounds like a great bright look! I would like to try that one day when I have the nerve. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like hot pink nails on my toes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Though right now they are a frosty ocean blue, but my nails are plum burgundy! I find it so funny.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 17, 2008)

Well how I do it is this way:

First, do Canton Candy on the lids. Then do Solar White from the crease to the brow. Lay down your Sunset B., since it takes a few coats to get it right. I usually use a 275. Then I use the 217, or a cheapy Lancome brush from a long time ago, to put some of the Fuschia in the crease and then the outer third. I use a 212 (but you can use a 208, 209, 210, or whatever liner brush) to do Royal Flush as a lower liner. Then I take a little brush, like a 219, and do the inner corners with Golden Lemon. I blend the Fuschia in at the end using my 217, and then I might take a little Helium and do it right under the brow. And you know what? It isn't that bright. 

Oh yeah, I use UD Zero on my waterline. Shadow or liner, it does not matter. The shadow I find actually lasts longer.


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 17, 2008)

hey rachel, katie, nora, tameva etc for all your discussions on foundations.

I've tried several of mac and haven't had too much issues yet in terms of breaking out. i have select liquid now to try so we'll see. not a fan of studio fix fluid as it makes me look tan if i'm not careful with how i put it on. i'm light/pale/nw15 in studio stick which matches pretty well but i guess i'm too pale. 

i think next time i'm on the hunt for more foundation ill check out the clinique counter.

i just find this so disheartening, as while i love experimenting and buying all different types of mascara, eyeshadow, lipstuff, I find it EXTREMELY aggravating to not have a fantastic foundation to have a base! grrr. I wish I lived in the USA....some of these exchange rate prices are absolutely ridonculous, like I'd like to try some MUFE but the prices *gasp*.

oh well itll be a couple months i guess before i need more new foundation. but i'm making a list with all your suggestions my fellow bimbos and will start to give them a try!

i used to think i could skip CoC....but now my list $ wise is over 120 without taxes.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 17, 2008)

I am lucky in that I don't have to worry about foundation, as I have not worn it in over a year and a half, but whenever I did wear it it was a Covergirl powder one. I just use MSF and blush and it makes me look perfected.


----------



## stv578 (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_hey rachel, katie, nora, tameva etc for all your discussions on foundations.

I've tried several of mac and haven't had too much issues yet in terms of breaking out. i have select liquid now to try so we'll see. not a fan of studio fix fluid as it makes me look tan if i'm not careful with how i put it on. i'm light/pale/nw15 in studio stick which matches pretty well but i guess i'm too pale. 

i just find this so disheartening, as while i love experimenting and buying all different types of mascara, eyeshadow, lipstuff, I find it EXTREMELY aggravating to not have a fantastic foundation to have a base! grrr. I wish I lived in the USA....some of these exchange rate prices are absolutely ridonculous, like I'd like to try some MUFE but the prices *gasp*.

i used to think i could skip CoC....but now my list $ wise is over 120 without taxes._

 
I actually really like MAC Select Spf, but I think the sunscreen in that one was the culprit for my breaking out.  I used it while I was pregnant with no issues, but my skin was crystal clear while I was preggies!

I may have to have a look at Clinique as well once my NARS runs low, because as you may know, NARS fndt here in Canada runs well over $50 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I know that my acne is partly hormonal, so no matter what I use, I will still break out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm considering paying some big $ for some photo light therapy or something or rather to see if that might help my horribly angry chin.  I - HATE - ADULT - ACNE!!!! But hey, putting things into perspective, it's only acne and nothing really horrible.

What does your CoC list look like?  I'm holding steady right now with Bing mattene, Silverstruck n/p, the pink lipstick (cannot remember the name), the Spiced Chocolate quad and maybe Cherry Blossom l/g.  Two of the lippies will be B2M though and as already mentioned, the quad will be compliments of DH as per our agreement after he pissed me off a month or so ago, lol!  

Ladies, I _still_ have not received a paycheque!  I was supposed to get my first cheque last week, but the slackers at payroll messed up, so they'll be issuing it to me along with our regular cheque this Thursday, thankfully all in time for CoC!!!  I would've been screwed otherwise!!!


----------



## KikiB (Aug 17, 2008)

Don't you hate when somebody screws it up? I have to make sure to let my manager know that on Monday when our systems were down I didn't get ANY lunch, because if she did clock me out for one I will not be a happy camper. That would be working for free for a half hour-which is pretty much most of the cost of my daily Frap.


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 17, 2008)

Aww Nora sorry to hear about the acne, yeah things could be worse but when those buggers creep up, it sure is annoying!~ NARS $50? YIKES! wowza! 

okay so to answer your question, here is my list: (any Canadians know how much a quad is?)
-Spiced Choc quad--Looking at my Take Wing quad I really don't think I can pass on this one, as it does have diff colours, like there is one lighter purpley/pink well the highlighter from Take Wing that to me doesn't match Spiced Choc one.
-Shadowy Lady quad--purples=love, and i've been wanting Deep Truth too!
-jampacked l/g--love plummy colours and also suggested by Samantha. Awesome fall colour I think
-rich & ripe--not too red for me (I think) but something to give me some punch of colour. 

thats it. I'm trying to resist the second quad on my list, but I think Ill get it. Considering i made a list for the next few collections (planning my fall purchases so I don't go overboard on one) and I don't have much of really anything til end of october with red she said mineralize e/s trios. *shocking* I know!

the mattenes are so pretty looking but I know if i bought something too dark, it would just sit there unused. and i don't want to spend for it to just sit there.

I am also resisting any and all of overrich, as the comparison swatches done by (iirc sleepyhead) compared them to ones released previously, esp with the colleciton last summer, and i have most of those anyways so i can totally pass on $23.50 for pigments! (though I really want old gold, i love the duochrome colours!)


----------



## stv578 (Aug 17, 2008)

I think the quads are around $42 cdn, I think that is the least it will be.  Even though it's still a deal getting a quad, it sure adds up if you want more than one!  

I think all in all, I think I'll actually be good with this collection.  There are a few items from Ungaro that I want and one pigment from Overrich.  Oh, and at least three cremesheens!  Luckily, I don't think I really need much from the holiday collection and I'll probably hold off for the collections in the new year and hopefully I'll have at least a couple of MAC giftcards by that point!  So much for taking a MAC break in September with Ungaro coming out then!!!  Maybe October?!  When is Cremesheens again?!


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_I was looking at the MUFE ones. How is the texture on the skin? I heard it can be chalky. I only saw the matte one and the HD formula. Maybe I missed the oil free version. I think i have it narrowed to MUFE, Dior Forever, and Laura Mercier oil free. Only thing is I hear bad things about each of them. I head MUFE is chalky, Dior causes break outs, and Laura turns grey and slips off. *sighs* lol._

 
MUFE mat velvet + looks really natural on me - it honestly looks like I'm not wearing makeup at all! I apply it pretty lightly using a MAC 187, and a little goes a long way. Maybe people who find it chalky tend to pile it on? I honestly find the stuff amazing.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_I have only tried a tiny sample of a MAC primer once lol. I never think to purchase one. How does a primer help you? Oh and what brand do you think is a good one?_

 
I'm a fan of smashbox's photofinish. For you, though, I'd definitely recommend checking out the light version.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_hey rachel, katie, nora, tameva etc for all your discussions on foundations.

I've tried several of mac and haven't had too much issues yet in terms of breaking out. i have select liquid now to try so we'll see. not a fan of studio fix fluid as it makes me look tan if i'm not careful with how i put it on. i'm light/pale/nw15 in studio stick which matches pretty well but i guess i'm too pale. 

i think next time i'm on the hunt for more foundation ill check out the clinique counter.

i just find this so disheartening, as while i love experimenting and buying all different types of mascara, eyeshadow, lipstuff, I find it EXTREMELY aggravating to not have a fantastic foundation to have a base! grrr. I wish I lived in the USA....some of these exchange rate prices are absolutely ridonculous, like I'd like to try some MUFE but the prices *gasp*.

oh well itll be a couple months i guess before i need more new foundation. but i'm making a list with all your suggestions my fellow bimbos and will start to give them a try!

i used to think i could skip CoC....but now my list $ wise is over 120 without taxes._

 
Hannah, if you find MAC's studio stick in NW15 a decent match, you really should look into MUFE's mat velvet + in 015 alabaster. 'cause that's my skintone, too, yo! If you get a CP from the US it's about the same as buying a studio stick in Canada, so it's worth doing. Maybe you can find someone to get you some samples of some MUFE stuff first? Their colour selection makes me really happy.


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I'm a fan of smashbox's photofinish. For you, though, I'd definitely recommend checking out the light version. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wow , you all seem to love the Smashbox primer on here,it must be good! I didn't know theyn made a light version. What is the difference between the regular and light versions?


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_Aww Nora sorry to hear about the acne, yeah things could be worse but when those buggers creep up, it sure is annoying!~ NARS $50? YIKES! wowza! 

okay so to answer your question, here is my list: (any Canadians know how much a quad is?)
-Spiced Choc quad--Looking at my Take Wing quad I really don't think I can pass on this one, as it does have diff colours, like there is one lighter purpley/pink well the highlighter from Take Wing that to me doesn't match Spiced Choc one.
-Shadowy Lady quad--purples=love, and i've been wanting Deep Truth too!
-jampacked l/g--love plummy colours and also suggested by Samantha. Awesome fall colour I think
-rich & ripe--not too red for me (I think) but something to give me some punch of colour. 

thats it. I'm trying to resist the second quad on my list, but I think Ill get it. Considering i made a list for the next few collections (planning my fall purchases so I don't go overboard on one) and I don't have much of really anything til end of october with red she said mineralize e/s trios. *shocking* I know!

the mattenes are so pretty looking but I know if i bought something too dark, it would just sit there unused. and i don't want to spend for it to just sit there.

I am also resisting any and all of overrich, as the comparison swatches done by (iirc sleepyhead) compared them to ones released previously, esp with the colleciton last summer, and i have most of those anyways so i can totally pass on $23.50 for pigments! (though I really want old gold, i love the duochrome colours!)_

 
I know the Fafi quads were $43 each, and it should not have gone up. So, $43 plus tax. Still definitely a good deal when compared to buying four shadows, though, so hurray! 

Old Gold is a pretty pigment (I have it!). It's not one I find I use tremendously often, though. *shrugs*

I am getting all the more excited about the quads and impatiently awaiting their arrival (I bought all three, because I'm cool). I am definitely excited to break into Tempting for a fun look - I think sharp will make my darkish brown eyes pop like crazy, as that sort of acid green usually does. Eeeee!

You know, a lot of collections have some pretty wacky facecharts. We should make our own bimbo facecharts! *grins*


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_Wow , you all seem to love the Smashbox primer on here,it must be good! I didn't know theyn made a light version. What is the difference between the regular and light versions?_

 
The light version is oil free and specifically aimed at those with oily, acne-prone or sensitive skin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My skin is weird and complicated, but gets along just peachy with the regular version. I've only sampled the light, and it seems quite lovely as well. I'd say you should definitely give it a shot!


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm sitting over here wishing (like so many other brands!) I could find dermablend to try out locally. It looks like just the thing to finally defeat my undereye circles.


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I'm sitting over here wishing (like so many other brands!) I could find dermablend to try out locally. It looks like just the thing to finally defeat my undereye circles._

 
Same here. I hate having to buy online because I never know if I am getting the right color. I mean how can you tell a foundation or concealer is the right color from a comp screen. And of course, its a pain to send it back.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 17, 2008)

It is getting harder for me to resist Blonde's Gold, I can tell ya that much. It was in the new issue of InStyle along with Bikini Golden (Lancome's best gold shadow) and I need both. Luckily Lancome has GWP at The Bon (known as Macy's to all you non-Seattleites) so I can get that and Pretty Pretty...which I have wanted for a year.

Other than that I'll pass for the most part on Ungaro, and then I'll pass on the Pearlglides. Yeah I want them, but I rarely ever use pencil liner anymore.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 17, 2008)

Katie I am really wanting blondes gold as well!  That is the one that I am really looking forward to.  Has anyone gotten the new Allure in the mail.  I got it yesterday and it had a pretty look that they did with sharp e/s from the tempting quad.  It looks a lot more wearable than I thought.  

How is everyone doing today?  I am just kicking back watching 90210 reruns.  I hope that the new 90210 show is going to be good.  It could never compare to the original!


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 17, 2008)

Last night, something sad happened - my cat knocked over two of my palettes! Blanc Type, buttersilk, humid and cucumber all chipped to varying degrees, as did both of my emotes. Gahhhh. I was not happy. The boy's response? "Won't they still get your brushes all makeup-y?" Oh, sunbasque suffered minor damage and shroom took a beating, but I don't really ever touch shroom.

Fortunately, the chips all stayed in the palettes, so I can attempt to 
repress things. It was terrifying to watch my palettes fall, though - I actually let out a little scream! Ha! I'm just happy the damage wasn't worse. 

I'm hoping that sharp can be made to pop obnoxiously.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 17, 2008)

^^^ ooooh, it just wanted to be a 'purrtykitty'


----------



## KikiB (Aug 17, 2008)

I definitely like Sharp, but I am passing on all the quads since I'm getting the Manish Arora palette, and it has Bitter and it is close enough for my tastes. Plus I would be buying the palette for one colour, whereas with Manish Arora it not only has better packaging but I wanted at least three of the 6 colours in there.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_^^^ ooooh, it just wanted to be a 'purrtykitty' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Maybe I should get her a green collar, since she went for the palette of greens? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I already have pagan and eyepopping, and I will have bitter in the Manish palette, and I still will have sharp... ahahahahaha. I LOVE this kind of colour, and they ARE different. Heee!


----------



## KikiB (Aug 17, 2008)

I mean I know there are differences, but I don't need a ton of that because I have Pagan and rarely use it...it hates me. It's good over Chartru but then, and only then.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_^^^ ooooh, it just wanted to be a 'purrtykitty' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





  That was too cute!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_I definitely like Sharp, but I am passing on all the quads since I'm getting the Manish Arora palette, and it has Bitter and it is close enough for my tastes. Plus I would be buying the palette for one colour, whereas with Manish Arora it not only has better packaging but I wanted at least three of the 6 colours in there._

 
I wish that sharp was an individual color.  I still think that I am going to get the quad.  I forgot that the Manish palette has bitter in it.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_^^^ ooooh, it just wanted to be a 'purrtykitty' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Heehee...that was cute!

Hellos all around to Bimbos old and new!  Good Lord, I just finished reading the latest chapter of the novel that is the Bimbos - annnnd, my brain hurts!!  Lol, that was _a lot_ of reading!!  I had a fantastic weekend cruising around Lake Okoboji and drinking copious amounts of alcohol.  The weather was PERFECT!!  And everyone made it home with all 10 fingers and toes, although, I ended up with so many bruises you'd think I was in a cage match!  I've got one that's the size of a baseball on my outer thigh and I have noooo idea how I got it!!  It hurts so very bad, too!  Anyway, I'm going to have to go to bed soon, as I will be off to work tomorrow, again.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 17, 2008)

Glad that you came back in one piece Karin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Have a good week at work!


----------



## stv578 (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Last night, something sad happened - my cat knocked over two of my palettes! Blanc Type, buttersilk, humid and cucumber all chipped to varying degrees, as did both of my emotes. Gahhhh. I was not happy. The boy's response? "Won't they still get your brushes all makeup-y?" Oh, sunbasque suffered minor damage and shroom took a beating, but I don't really ever touch shroom._

 






  Was it one of those moments that seemed to actually happen in slow motion, or you didn't actually witness the crime?!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_ 
Hellos all around to Bimbos old and new! Good Lord, I just finished reading the latest chapter of the novel that is the Bimbos - annnnd, my brain hurts!! Lol, that was a lot of reading!! I had a fantastic weekend cruising around Lake Okoboji and drinking copious amounts of alcohol. The weather was PERFECT!! And everyone made it home with all 10 fingers and toes, although, I ended up with so many bruises you'd think I was in a cage match! I've got one that's the size of a baseball on my outer thigh and I have noooo idea how I got it!! It hurts so very bad, too! Anyway, I'm going to have to go to bed soon, as I will be off to work tomorrow, again._

 
Yay!  You're back!  Sounds like a great time was had by all!


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Hannah, if you find MAC's studio stick in NW15 a decent match, you really should look into MUFE's mat velvet + in 015 alabaster. 'cause that's my skintone, too, yo! If you get a CP from the US it's about the same as buying a studio stick in Canada, so it's worth doing. Maybe you can find someone to get you some samples of some MUFE stuff first? Their colour selection makes me really happy._

 
Woohoo my inaugural multiquote (I honestly think this is my first time, how fab is this function!?!!)

thanks for the advice Samantha! My jaw nearly dropped to the floor when I bought the studio stick, i mean 35 when liquid ones are cheaper??!! and I use more stick than fluid so its kinda nuts. I will DEFINITELY be looking into a CP, or forsure samples to begin with. Thanks doll!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_.. I think sharp will make my darkish brown eyes pop like crazy, as that sort of acid green usually does. Eeeee!

You know, a lot of collections have some pretty wacky facecharts. We should make our own bimbo facecharts! *grins*_

 
Yeah Sharp just looks like one thatll make the brown pop, sounds fantastic.

And hell ya to the bimbo facecharts!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_How is everyone doing today?  I am just kicking back watching 90210 reruns.  I hope that the new 90210 show is going to be good.  It could never compare to the original! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Im intrigued to watch the new 90210. I just got back from Sisterhood movie 2, loved it! such a fun night, must do it more often!


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_





  Was it one of those moments that seemed to actually happen in slow motion, or you didn't actually witness the crime?!_

 
Definitely a slow moment deal. It was painful. 99% of the time she stays off of my makeup desk because she _knows_ she isn't allowed on it. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_Woohoo my inaugural multiquote (I honestly think this is my first time, how fab is this function!?!!)

thanks for the advice Samantha! My jaw nearly dropped to the floor when I bought the studio stick, i mean 35 when liquid ones are cheaper??!! and I use more stick than fluid so its kinda nuts. I will DEFINITELY be looking into a CP, or forsure samples to begin with. Thanks doll!


Yeah Sharp just looks like one thatll make the brown pop, sounds fantastic.

And hell ya to the bimbo facecharts!!_

 
Studio stick pained me, too. It's good as a spot concealer, though, and great if you want to wash out the lips some because it's so creamy and moist. *nods* Studio stick is about the only MAC match for me foundation-wise, because all the liquids and stuff are way too dark. Also, I'm not down with powder foundation, and MSFN piled on looks like a bad fake tan. 

Eyepopping over Lucky Jade shadestick is GORGEOUS, and it made my eyes pop like CRAZY - especially with the intense lash action I had going on the other night. 

If I get my printer up and running, I want to print out some blank face charts, do them up, and scan them. I think we should have our own collection of face charts, 'cause that would rock. And imagine the variety we'd have!


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 18, 2008)

Karin, glad to hear you survived your weekend! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Random bruises are confusing, but something I'm well acquainted with. Heee. My right arm kind of looks like a dalmation right now. Maybe our bruises can be friends!?


----------



## KikiB (Aug 18, 2008)

I could not do face charts to save my life because well, I can't blend to save my life.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 18, 2008)

Samantha I totally can relate on the cat destroying/damaging makeup front.  One time I left a dazzleray pigment open for TWO seconds and Coach knocked off onto the bathroom floor!  Only 1/4 of the jar survived the fall.  I was a little ticked at him to say the least!


----------



## KikiB (Aug 18, 2008)

So did anybody else see the Roast of Bob Saget? The Roasts are HILARIOUS.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_ So tomorrow is my brothers wedding, we are traveling to VA for that. And its my friends bday, and my nieces bday. My nieces bday party is on Sunday at Chuck E Cheese. Then we'll come home on Sunday night, Monday and Tuesday I work, and Wednesday I leave to go to Myrtle Beach_

 
I hope you have a fantastic time Rebecca!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I think we need some small-boobed gals 'round here to make a decent average. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha, can't help you there. I might possibly be tied for biggest boobs here, Rebecca is my competition. Together we are unstoppable.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_
hi to all my bimbos! i did some serious damage buying clothes---but a lot was 60% off, or 30% off new stuff so I bought a lot of sweatery stuff and tanks to go under them for fall._

 
Yay for haulin'! Enjoy your new clothes Hannah!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *red* 

 
_I'm a bimbo, an air-head, dumb silly blonde and would like to join 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Welcome Lucie! 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Ha! Ha! Ha! It's so true! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And hey what's the worst that could happen - last I checked lottery ticket sales go to state funds for schools right?

BTW - Am I the only one who's a little tired of seeing these MAC Cover Girl Models sporting this makeup in a fashion that nobody will wear EVER! I want to see this makeup being modeled on Real Humans in a real way that is appropriate for the real world. _

 
Here here! Samantha is def on to something with the whole bimbo face chart concept.



			
				BrokefromMAC;1253080 I can't for the life of me find a foundation that I like.[/quote said:
			
		

> Personally, i love dior airflash spray foundation, make up forever's hd foundation, and armani silk liquid foundation. I am a nw20 in mac if that helps so i can tell you what colors i use and love
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_So did anybody else see the Roast of Bob Saget? The Roasts are HILARIOUS._

 
I recorded it tonight and I cannot wait to watch it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It looks so funny!


----------



## KikiB (Aug 18, 2008)

You will laugh your butt off. 

"That's what happens when you book a dais off of Craigslist"-Jeff Ross

Oh, and Cloris Leachman is the best part of the show...with a very long and awkward snog session with John Stamos.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 18, 2008)

Welcome back Adina we missed you!  Do you and your boyfriend only get to see each other on weekends?  

Katie I heard that the part with John Stamos is pretty akward!  As soon as the Olympics are done I am off to watch the roast!


----------



## KikiB (Aug 18, 2008)

Yeah, a little...but Gilbert Gottfried is even funnier than Cloris Leachman. I mean you know you're going to get screeching, but this is funnier than what I expected.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_I could not do face charts to save my life because well, I can't blend to save my life._

 
It'd still be interesting to see what you could come up with, and it would be good practise, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Samantha I totally can relate on the cat destroying/damaging makeup front.  One time I left a dazzleray pigment open for TWO seconds and Coach knocked off onto the bathroom floor!  Only 1/4 of the jar survived the fall.  I was a little ticked at him to say the least!_

 
Oh, goodness, I would choke! I'm paranoid about my pigments and don't leave an open jar alone for a second. Plus, I'm clumsy, so I'm super careful with them at all times. There are probably only four full size jars I have I'd go crazy over (Night Light, Smoke Signal, Sweet Sienna, Your Ladyship), but there are several vials (Coco Beach, Dazzleray, Forest Green, Helium, Lily White, Maroon, Softwash Grey, Sunpepper). That's not to say I don't care about the rest of my pigments, just that I'd be a smidge calmer, particularly with the permanent ones. 

We always know we'll forgive them, though, because they're just so cute! Those crazy cats. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Haha, can't help you there. I might possibly be tied for biggest boobs here, Rebecca is my competition. Together we are unstoppable.


Here here! Samantha is def on to something with the whole bimbo face chart concept._

 
I've told you before, and I'll say it again: I'm really glad my boobs aren't that big! Not that they are teeny, though. Hee. Your bra size still scares me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I could even give the bimbo facechart collection its own little webpage. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They could snuggle up together and be friends!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Aug 18, 2008)

Good morning girls! I highlighted my moms hair yesterday, it turned out great! I am going to take my camera with me when I see her today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I got my eel yesterday! YAY! He is blind as a bat though, I have to feed him with a chopstick. Scooter avoids him, I was kinda worried about the eels aggression at 1st...Scooter learns quickly. I only see a problem during feeding & if something did happen it would be an accident. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I will post pictures this evening! 

Have a good day girls!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_I hope you have a fantastic time Rebecca!!!



Haha, can't help you there. I might possibly be tied for biggest boobs here, Rebecca is my competition. Together we are unstoppable.



Yay for haulin'! Enjoy your new clothes Hannah!



Welcome Lucie! 


Here here! Samantha is def on to something with the whole bimbo face chart concept.



Personally, i love dior airflash spray foundation, make up forever's hd foundation, and armani silk liquid foundation. I am a nw20 in mac if that helps so i can tell you what colors i use and love



Hey Karin! So happy to hear you had an awesome weekend. Working can be so stressful that we all need our getaways right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Grrrr, why did the rest of my multi quotes disappear?! Grrrr

Anywho, I am back from another weekend with the boyfriend. It is so hard to part on Sunday nights, it means going back to work, the daily grind and just being bored and lonely on weekdays. Boo to that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In other news, I am still looking forward to the bebe show on thursday, and to a space nk event on wednesday. Thats all

Hey to ms spy, nora, the katies, kelly, rachel, and everyone else not mentioned before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yayyyyy sleep time. Booooo for work being in the morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hi Adina! I hope I got your name right, sorry if I didn't lol. Thanks for writing back
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I hear good things about the MUFE foundations, but I was thinking about the matte velvet, or something like that one and not the HD because I heard that was more for dry skin. My skin is combo, oily in the nose/forehead/cheeks and normal the rest. Do you know if the HD is ok for my skin too? I want my skin to look matte, but not too matte if that makes sense. I don't want my face to be so matte that it looks like powder is caked on, which is what I do now and I hate it. I want something to cover my acne but still look like skin. Any advice you have would be so helpful. I was going to look in Sephora today, but I am stuck in Florida with this storm and I have to order my foundation online now, so I need advice lol. My skin is a NW 20 in winter, and right now, umm maybe like NW 25 to 30. What colors would you suggest for the MUFE line? Oh and have you tried the MUFE matte loose powder? I was thinking of getting that to set my foundation. I heard that was good also. I have never used this brand so I don't know how anything is.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Welcome back Adina we missed you!  Do you and your boyfriend only get to see each other on weekends?  _

 
I missed you guys too! I need to make a point of getting on the thread, even on weekends from my bf's house! To answer your question though, we do only see each other fri-sun (once in a blue moon we will also see each other on a weekday for an event) Since he lives about 80 min away by car, we are limited to weekends till we move in together. I never thought I would say this but I dread going home on sunday nights. Weekdays have become so oppressive!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I've told you before, and I'll say it again: I'm really glad my boobs aren't that big! Not that they are teeny, though. Hee. Your bra size still scares me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
But... but... but. Aw heck, I admit it, I am a freak!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_Hi Adina! I hope I got your name right, sorry if I didn't lol. Thanks for writing back
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I hear good things about the MUFE foundations, but I was thinking about the matte velvet, or something like that one and not the HD because I heard that was more for dry skin. My skin is combo, oily in the nose/forehead/cheeks and normal the rest. Do you know if the HD is ok for my skin too? I want my skin to look matte, but not too matte if that makes sense. I don't want my face to be so matte that it looks like powder is caked on, which is what I do now and I hate it. I want something to cover my acne but still look like skin. Any advice you have would be so helpful. I was going to look in Sephora today, but I am stuck in Florida with this storm and I have to order my foundation online now, so I need advice lol. My skin is a NW 20 in winter, and right now, umm maybe like NW 25 to 30. What colors would you suggest for the MUFE line? Oh and have you tried the MUFE matte loose powder? I was thinking of getting that to set my foundation. I heard that was good also. I have never used this brand so I don't know how anything is._

 
Yep, its Adina 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No prob on the advice. My skin is sometimes combo (in the summer in extreme humidity) so I can relate. I find the mufe hd works great for me! It gives me a very natural finish that is not too matte and not too dewy either. Its lightweight and doesn't feel heavy on at all either so that is a plus!

here are pics of me wearing it: As a side note, this lasted ALL day in 100 degree and very humid weather. And i was outside all day walking around!









My color is 25


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_I missed you guys too! I need to make a point of getting on the thread, even on weekends from my bf's house! To answer your question though, we do only see each other fri-sun (once in a blue moon we will also see each other on a weekday for an event) Since he lives about 80 min away by car, we are limited to weekends till we move in together. I never thought I would say this but I dread going home on sunday nights. Weekdays have become so oppressive!



But... but... but. Aw heck, I admit it, I am a freak!



Yep, its Adina 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No prob on the advice. My skin is sometimes combo (in the summer in extreme humidity) so I can relate. I find the mufe hd works great for me! It gives me a very natural finish that is not too matte and not too dewy either. Its lightweight and doesn't feel heavy on at all either so that is a plus!

here are pics of me wearing it: As a side note, this lasted ALL day in 100 degree and very humid weather. And i was outside all day walking around!









My color is 25 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks so much for the pics! It helps to see it in real life. It looks so nice and natural on you. Oh and I love the glasses
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Your skin looks so nice, so it looks like you can have a sheer foundation. Mine however, I have acne scars, and current acne that I want to cover. Do you think this foundation would cover that? Or is it more of a sheer tint?


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 18, 2008)

you look gorgeous in thise pics adina! i love the shades too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





anyway bimbos, if you havent saw my new post already could i PLEASEEE ask you to vote for me in this competition

Face of 2008: Women 16+ - Hartlepool Mail

just vote for me (Rebecca sinclair) its on the right hand side

thanks alot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xx


----------



## KikiB (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_It'd still be interesting to see what you could come up with, and it would be good practise, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No no no, see I don't have a scanner first of all. Second of all, I barely have any brushes and I won't be able to get any full-sizes for a long time. Finally me+anything on paper=bad.

And in other news, it just started raining here. I hate the rain but we kinda needed it today to help clean the air.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 18, 2008)

.....i had all these multi quotes ready and my computer closed the window....sadly I dont have time to re-do it all.

But I had to check in with you bimbos....Im glad to be home, but looking forward to LEAVING on Wednesday. Im gettin so damn fed up with people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I love you guys...I'll be on later tonight after work.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 18, 2008)

Okay, WEIRD my computer just popped up with the window again...I still think all my quotes arent here but whatev

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zantedge* 

 
_Face of the day! http://specktra.net/f166/

It took me FOREVER to figure out what it stood for lol._

 
Took me forever too.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Now see Katie's ciof is...(please forgive the phrase) Shear Genius!

We Love Katie's Hair, especially, the bangs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Katie's new Do is considered one of the best Celebrity makeover hair styles since Jennifer Aniston's The Racheal" (circa Late '90's)_

 
OMG I hate her hair. I really do. It pisses  me off that everyone is so damn worried about her hair...I just dont see the big deal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_Have you tried a primer under your foundation? I have found that it makes a huge difference for me?_

 
I need to get one. My skin is awful! I hate it because the slightest stressful thing, and Im broken out. Grrrrrr.............

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_I have wanted to bleach my hair for the longest time, because it does not lighten AT ALL anymore. I do not have the money to do anything to my hair though...my hours have gone way, WAY down._

 
SO HAVE MINE. For absolutely no reason. My job habeen giving me 10-13 hours a week. That is a SMACK in my face, i cannot wait to leave.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_ 

i used to think i could skip CoC....but now my list $ wise is over 120 without taxes._

 
I said the same thing. Im not getting much tho....its funny because Im getting CoC lipglass......its sooo not me but it looks so sexy lol

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Don't you hate when somebody screws it up? I have to make sure to let my manager know that on Monday when our systems were down I didn't get ANY lunch, because if she did clock me out for one I will not be a happy camper. That would be working for free for a half hour-which is pretty much most of the cost of my daily Frap._

 
Yea...I tried gettin direct deposit TWICE, and they just never put it through. Its really effing annoying. And I think I worked for free for like maybe an hour on Thursday, because my boss signs me in and out herself....UMMM EXCUSE ME, U ARE NOT ALLOWED TO DO THAT!! Shes such a wench, omg. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_I hope you have a fantastic time Rebecca!!!



Haha, can't help you there. I might possibly be tied for biggest boobs here, Rebecca is my competition. Together we are unstoppable.
_

 
Thank you...I did have fun. The wedding was gorgeous, I spent quality time with my whole family...it was a good time.

My boobs. are huge. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_ 

I've told you before, and I'll say it again: I'm really glad my boobs aren't that big! Not that they are teeny, though. Hee. Your bra size still scares me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
Yeaaaa.....I dont really want to be a big boobed freak....it just sort of happened. I wish I had just a handful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TamEva......he isnt even my boyfriend. Apparently thats not going to happen, I havent spoken to him in a little over a week. Im tired of always contacting him first.........its annoying. he is so damn wishy washy, Im done. Its a shame but whatever......Im pissed off with him and my ex is driving me up the wall because I love him but now he is pressuring me to make a decision to be with him, and I hate being pressured into something like that, he wont just let me breathe and make the decision in my own time.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 18, 2008)

Did anyone here like the pink duochrome of spaced out, only to hate how orange it turned out? Smashbox's blush/soft lights duo in cast/crew creates a similar effect, and you can choose how much of each colour you want, because the peachy orange blush is one side, and the softlights side makes the pink sheen. Oh, man, it makes me happy.

Edit: also, their transparencies product in the shade flaunt used lightly creates a very subtle, lovely pink glow. And it's neat and spongey feeling! I like it!


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi everybody. I just wanted to see what's up with you all. I was supposed to go to Sephora today, but I am stuck in the house till Weds because of the hurricane
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  What are you all up to?


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_Hi everybody. I just wanted to see what's up with you all. I was supposed to go to Sephora today, but I am stuck in the house till Weds because of the hurricane
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  What are you all up to?_

 
The weather is gorgeous and sunny and clear and perfect here! I like to admire the sun through the window. *nods* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm playing with my new goodies that came in the mail - lipglass pencils, UD deluxe and ammo palettes, and a variety of smashbox stuff. *purrs*


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_The weather is gorgeous and sunny and clear and perfect here! I like to admire the sun through the window. *nods* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm playing with my new goodies that came in the mail - lipglass pencils, UD deluxe and ammo palettes, and a variety of smashbox stuff. *purrs*_

 
Lucky you lol. I thought this was *sunny florida*, somebody lied. Anyway. What goodies did you get, like colors and stuff? I love getting my makeup shipments, its like xmas day all over again


----------



## panther27 (Aug 18, 2008)

^^Hey,that sucks about the hurricane.Hopefully it doesn't last long.Me and my man had to buy a new mattress,comforter and computer this weekend.Phew!I am glad to have that over with.But it had to be done lol.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 18, 2008)

In lipglass pencils, I received pink edge, plum mate and rosebound - a kind specktrette mailed them to me for free, since I adore them and never touched them. I think plum mate will be lovely under squeeze it lipglass from Fafi (which I am incidentally wearing today!). From smashbox, I got some different eyeshadows in teal, yellow, browns, peaches, purple, etc, the flaunt transparencies, the blush/softlights in cast/crew and a mini cream tint stick thingy in smashing ultraviolet. I'm awaiting a bunch more smashbox, too, including more eyeshadow, a brush and a whole bunch of glosses. I LOVE their lipglosses! As for the UD palettes, if you aren't familiar with them, you should look into them - they're great! I especially love Peace (bright blue), fishnet, ransom (purples), sin (peachy) and last call. Plus, palettes are cute, portable and fun - hurray! This is my first interaction with Urban Decay, and so far I am pleased. 

Mmm, makeup. *snuggles*


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_^^Hey,that sucks about the hurricane.Hopefully it doesn't last long.Me and my man had to buy a new mattress,comforter and computer this weekend.Phew!I am glad to have that over with.But it had to be done lol._

 
Yikes! Can you imagine the COC stuff you could have gotten with all that money lol! One more day and I am all over it online lol


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_In lipglass pencils, I received pink edge, plum mate and rosebound - a kind specktrette mailed them to me for free, since I adore them and never touched them. I think plum mate will be lovely under squeeze it lipglass from Fafi (which I am incidentally wearing today!). From smashbox, I got some different eyeshadows in teal, yellow, browns, peaches, purple, etc, the flaunt transparencies, the blush/softlights in cast/crew and a mini cream tint stick thingy in smashing ultraviolet. I'm awaiting a bunch more smashbox, too, including more eyeshadow, a brush and a whole bunch of glosses. I LOVE their lipglosses! As for the UD palettes, if you aren't familiar with them, you should look into them - they're great! I especially love Peace (bright blue), fishnet, ransom (purples), sin (peachy) and last call. Plus, palettes are cute, portable and fun - hurray! This is my first interaction with Urban Decay, and so far I am pleased. 

Mmm, makeup. *snuggles*_

 
Wow, I am here thinking like one of each thing. Thats quite a haul, so jealous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I have never tried any of those products before. I have been such a MAC junkie for so long that i forgot to try other stuff out. That was so cool of them to send you the pencils! Its ok, COC is in one day
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







. Oh god my huband is going to flip out when the credit card bill comes in next month, its worth it hahaha.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 18, 2008)

I will have to wait at least a week to get my CoC backups but I know that my paycheck after next is going to be huge since I'll have inventory, an all-store meeting, a floorset, and Labour Day. Since we get paid time-and-a-half for Labour Day, I am using that money and some of the Floorset stuff for Manish Arora. I also get paid the day after Ungaro and all of that come out, so I can get my little pieces. Rebecca, if your boss keeps doing that to you, you need to file a complaint somewhere. It is harder since you aren't working for a big company like mine, but I know it is a requirement that we are paid for all hours worked. My hours are going down however three girls at the store are going back to school, so mine will go up for awhile. As for the direct deposit, I know my company lets us do it online but I think you need to go to your bank and air your grievances.

I am thinking about going down to Sephora today, because I want to smell the new Lolita Lempicka. However in an odd way I would rather just stay home, cook ravioli, and do nothing because I have a feeling they will be calling me in early for work.


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 18, 2008)

Mmmmmmmmm I would love some pasta. I am browsing the Sephora website. Oh I see too many things I wanna try.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_Thanks so much for the pics!_

 
The foundation is actually very buildable. I am not a fan of heavy foundation so I used a slightly damp sponge. I am sure you can layer and wear it heavier if you use different application techniques 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_you look gorgeous in thise pics adina! i love the shades too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks so much! I voted for you, good luck!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Thank you...I did have fun. The wedding was gorgeous, I spent quality time with my whole family...it was a good time.
 My boobs. are huge. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Yeaaaa.....I dont really want to be a big boobed freak....it just sort of happened. I wish I had just a handful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yick, what a crappy situation. You deserve better at work and in your love life. No worries though, I am hoping things work out for the best for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And nothing wrong with having big ol' boobies, it makes us unique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_
Mmm, makeup. *snuggles*_

 

Yay, enjoy all the new goodies samantha!


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 18, 2008)

Oh, I'm SO excited for CoC. I'm waiting to go to the store on Thursday and B2M for a whole bunch of stuff and play with everything in person. I've already bought the three quads, though. *cough* 

I get most of my stuff below retail, Rachel, and that's how I pull it off. I get most of my smashbox waaaaaaay cheap off one particular ebay store. There's a ton of stuff from Sephora I'd like to try, but once they give you the Canadian prices? Hell no! I don't mind ordering from smashbox's site, though, because once you pay the $10 shipping extra, it's otherwise the same (except for the whole exchange rate thing, but still). They don't DESTROY you for being Canadian.


----------



## panther27 (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_Yikes! Can you imagine the COC stuff you could have gotten with all that money lol! One more day and I am all over it online lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know,I wish!And I still am going to haul that one,but not as much because I am pretty sure I am going to cco this weekend.Yay I am sooo excited.I am hping to find some McQueen stuff
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But yea ita I would have much rather spent that money from all that on MAC.Sigh


----------



## panther27 (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_Mmmmmmmmm I would love some pasta. I am browsing the Sephora website. Oh I see too many things I wanna try. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Not to mention the Juicy Couture perfume coming out next moth


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 18, 2008)

I have pasta! Mixed whole wheat and white penne in a garlic alfredo sauce with shrimp. Yummmm. *munch munch*

I think the makeup brands I want to investigate next are Ben Nye and Kryolan. Yes! 

Rebecca, people suck. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm glad my boobs only require one letter to describe them.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm with you there Samantha-although I am surprised because I have lost a good 20 pounds since I graduated high school, and yet I am the same ol' size.


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Oh, I'm SO excited for CoC. I'm waiting to go to the store on Thursday and B2M for a whole bunch of stuff and play with everything in person. I've already bought the three quads, though. *cough* 

I get most of my stuff below retail, Rachel, and that's how I pull it off. I get most of my smashbox waaaaaaay cheap off one particular ebay store. There's a ton of stuff from Sephora I'd like to try, but once they give you the Canadian prices? Hell no! I don't mind ordering from smashbox's site, though, because once you pay the $10 shipping extra, it's otherwise the same (except for the whole exchange rate thing, but still). They don't DESTROY you for being Canadian. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I wish i could get below retail for MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Well I know about the Pro card, but I can't get one
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol. Oh I see what you mean about prices for Canada! Thats crazy because its not like its halfway around the world! I guess I should be thankful that my MAC is the price it is now, yikes!


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I have pasta! Mixed whole wheat and white penne in a garlic alfredo sauce with shrimp. Yummmm. *munch munch*

I think the makeup brands I want to investigate next are Ben Nye and Kryolan. Yes! 

Rebecca, people suck. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm glad my boobs only require one letter to describe them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh boy i would love that pasta with shrimp. I'm a dummy this week. I am so focused on COC that I forgot to buy dinner for tonight and tommorrow lol. All I have in the house is bagels, soup and cereal *sigh* lol.


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_I know,I wish!And I still am going to haul that one,but not as much because I am pretty sure I am going to cco this weekend.Yay I am sooo excited.I am hping to find some McQueen stuff
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But yea ita I would have much rather spent that money from all that on MAC.Sigh_

 
I wish I could get to a CCO so bad, but I don't have a car, and they are so far away I could never take a bus or taxi, bummer. Well when I get a car again  am so there
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







. Do they only have older stuff, or do they include new things too?


----------



## KikiB (Aug 18, 2008)

I have a decent amount of food in the house but I don't have the willpower to boil water for ravioli. At the same time, I can't keep buying food at work when I have food at home.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_I wish I could get to a CCO so bad, but I don't have a car, and they are so far away I could never take a bus or taxi, bummer. Well when I get a car again am so there
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








. Do they only have older stuff, or do they include new things too?_

 
CCO's are a HUGE crapshoot. The one that I go to rarely ever gets anything good in although a month after the launch of Heatherette they got some Beauty Powders. They also can get some perm shadows and occasionally pigments, they had Dark Soul when I went the other day. Also they have been getting a lot of Matte2's and paints because they are on their way out. Mostly though it's older stuff.


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_CCO's are a HUGE crapshoot. The one that I go to rarely ever gets anything good in although a month after the launch of Heatherette they got some Beauty Powders. They also can get some perm shadows and occasionally pigments, they had Dark Soul when I went the other day. Also they have been getting a lot of Matte2's and paints because they are on their way out. Mostly though it's older stuff._

 

Well that stinks! I hear soooo many people talk about going that I thought it was like the best thing lol. Well maybe they will have some cool things when I finally get there


----------



## KikiB (Aug 18, 2008)

The Northwest seems to be forgotten sometimes but I know that ours is expecting a huge shipment soon. Hoping for MSF's, but also more Helium pigment. That stuff is the best, and when you know you need to back up a pigment 2 or 3 times, it's love.


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_The Northwest seems to be forgotten sometimes but I know that ours is expecting a huge shipment soon. Hoping for MSF's, but also more Helium pigment. That stuff is the best, and when you know you need to back up a pigment 2 or 3 times, it's love._

 
I don't have that Helium piggie, but I heard good things about it. What color is that again? You know it's funny, I love the colors of pigments but I don't use the ones I have much because of the messy nature of it. I need to find a better way to apply them. I have a good amount and they are just sitting there lol. I have Violet,Pink Pearl, Vanilla, Golden Olive, and Azreal Blue.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 18, 2008)

I don't have a ton-I have Violet, Teal, Jardin Aires, Pink Pearl, Helium, Aire-de-Blu, Mutiny, Lark About, Golden Lemon, Royal Flush, Gilded Green, and Fuschia. Helium is a VERY pale pink with red duochrome. It is kind of messy on the eyes but sweep away the fallout and you can use it as highlighter. And on the cheeks, it is TDF. It goes on nice and pale but then when the light hits it, I love it. Mix with a smidge of Pink Pearl and you are set.


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_I don't have a ton-I have Violet, Teal, Jardin Aires, Pink Pearl, Helium, Aire-de-Blu, Mutiny, Lark About, Golden Lemon, Royal Flush, Gilded Green, and Fuschia. Helium is a VERY pale pink with red duochrome. It is kind of messy on the eyes but sweep away the fallout and you can use it as highlighter. And on the cheeks, it is TDF. It goes on nice and pale but then when the light hits it, I love it. Mix with a smidge of Pink Pearl and you are set._

 
Geez I thought I had alot of piggies lol. My favs are violet and pink pearl


----------



## KikiB (Aug 18, 2008)

I prefer Fuschia to Pink Pearl because most of the time I don't need the blue duochrome, I just want the pink.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_Geez I thought I had alot of piggies lol. My favs are violet and pink pearl
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Darlin', if you think that's a lot, you don't want to hear what I have!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Good morning girls! I highlighted my moms hair yesterday, it turned out great! I am going to take my camera with me when I see her today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I got my eel yesterday! YAY! He is blind as a bat though, I have to feed him with a chopstick. Scooter avoids him, I was kinda worried about the eels aggression at 1st...Scooter learns quickly. I only see a problem during feeding & if something did happen it would be an accident. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I will post pictures this evening! 

Have a good day girls!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Can't wait for pictures of your mom's hair and your new eel!  Have you picked out a name yet?  How are you feeling Allison?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_you look gorgeous in thise pics adina! i love the shades too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





anyway bimbos, if you havent saw my new post already could i PLEASEEE ask you to vote for me in this competition

Face of 2008: Women 16+ - Hartlepool Mail

just vote for me (Rebecca sinclair) its on the right hand side

thanks alot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xx_

 
I just voted for you!  Good luck!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_.....i had all these multi quotes ready and my computer closed the window....sadly I dont have time to re-do it all.

But I had to check in with you bimbos....Im glad to be home, but looking forward to LEAVING on Wednesday. Im gettin so damn fed up with people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I love you guys...I'll be on later tonight after work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
We love you too!  Hopefully you had a good weekend at your brothers wedding!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I'm glad my boobs only require one letter to describe them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Mine technically require one letter (according to Nordstrom sizing) but it is too big to even say out loud! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Happy Monday to everyone!!!  Only a few more days until Cult of Cherry!


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_
Mine technically require one letter (according to Nordstrom sizing) but it is too big to even say out loud! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
So... there are a lot of big-boobed bimbos, huh?


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_So... there are a lot of big-boobed bimbos, huh?_

 





 It sure sounds like it!


----------



## KikiB (Aug 18, 2008)

I so wish mine were a smidge smaller-mine only have ever needed one cup size and only ever will, unless I gain a ton of weight.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_So... there are a lot of big-boobed bimbos, huh?_

 





I'll throw my 36DD into the ring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















hahaha...notice the 'biguns' smiley..hahaha


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 18, 2008)

Throwing my 28gg in there since ms spy went and brought it on! lol!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 18, 2008)

You guys, I've been wanting to say that I really think its awesome & incredible how we all get along...without the drama, jealousy & catty stuff that usually goes on everywhere. And, we really do know how to have fun & support each other. hugs


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 18, 2008)

I think I need to switch to a 38D (from 40D) because all of mine have been loose around lately. Cup size totally hasn't changed, though.

It's fun when a D cup is smaller than the group average!


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_You guys, I've been wanting to say that I really think its awesome & incredible how we all get along...without the drama, jealousy & catty stuff that usually goes on everywhere. And, we really do know how to have fun & support each other. hugs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
And it's even better because you adopted all of us!

<3


----------



## Zantedge (Aug 18, 2008)

I wanna be apart of the big-boobed bimbo club! *stuffs bra* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm only a 34B... lol


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 18, 2008)

Annnd in go my _full_ 34DDs! When I was wedding dress shopping I had to make sure that my dress was "church-cleavage" appropriate!


----------



## KikiB (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm a smaller-around 36D, I sometimes need to get 34D's. I was a 36D at 15 so yeah, it wasn't that fun, especially being called a slut from the age of 13. 

In retrospect, I didn't even HUG a guy until after I turned 13, and I didn't kiss until I was 19 (not like I had control over that, and I had to con the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 into it.

See something wrong with that picture? Oh well, I guess they knew I'd end up as a single ho all along. *sighs*


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 18, 2008)

Wow, I had no idea we were all so chesty!

Elegant- We <3 you momma d.b :-D


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Annnd in go my full 34DDs! When I was wedding dress shopping I had to make sure that my dress was "church-cleavage" appropriate! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ugghh..I feel like I'm always having to make sure the girls are public appropriate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







And, since we like Anthropologie...their tops are always waaaay too low cut for me


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 18, 2008)

Yep...good thing I'm stuck on their sweaters!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Can't wait for pictures of your mom's hair and your new eel!  Have you picked out a name yet?  How are you feeling Allison?_

 
Well, I wasn't able to see her today. I have a killer headache, but I will take pix ASAP!

A name really hasn't come to me yet! I think he ate my goby today, I haven't seen him! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Scooter knows to get out of his way.

I am doing okay, other than the migraine today. I went to physical therapy today, I don't think its helping though.

I am going to take a nap, I will be back later! xoxox


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_You guys, I've been wanting to say that I really think its awesome & incredible how we all get along...without the drama, jealousy & catty stuff that usually goes on everywhere. And, we really do know how to have fun & support each other. hugs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I 1,000,000,000% agree!  You all are the best!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_And it's even better because you adopted all of us!

<3_

 
I 1,000,000,000% agree with this as well!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Well, I wasn't able to see her today. I have a killer headache, but I will take pix ASAP!

A name really hasn't come to me yet! I think he ate my goby today, I haven't seen him! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Scooter knows to get out of his way.

I am doing okay, other than the migraine today. I went to physical therapy today, I don't think its helping though.

I am going to take a nap, I will be back later! xoxox_

 
Have a good nap Allison!  Hopefully that will make you feel better!

Om the bra/boob front I am a 38G!  I hate even typing that!  That is the biggest cup size that Nordstrom carries so if I gain anymore weight I am going to have to start getting a custom made bra!


----------



## KikiB (Aug 18, 2008)

See I wouldn't buy a bra at Nordie's because I am fiercely loyal to VS-not just because I work for their sister company, but because the number one concern about a bra is that it HAS to be cute.

And on that note, I am headed off to work. I get to bring home some props I bought! With two days off, I should be able to make a dent in the conversion of my desk to be a vanity.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 18, 2008)

Why do I think _everything_ is so funny tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, speaking of things poking out...why, oh why  Victorias Secret do you make your cute & pretty little underwear so that my cheeks fall out of them...why..how about just a lil more fabric _there _


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Well, speaking of things poking out...why, oh why Victorias Secret do you make your cute & pretty little underwear so that my cheeks fall out of them...why..how about just a lil more fabric there_

 

I'm kinda over VS these days.  Eerything seems to spill out anyway - the boobs and the tush!!  They never have my size in the store anyway.  My biggest concern is always whether my bra is going to show through (but cute is a close second).


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 18, 2008)

I shrieked when I saw Katie's post about the number one requirement of a bra to be cuteness.

MY primary concern is proper fit and good support. I want them strapped in securely, thanks!

A barely-boobed friend said she can't take it if a bra comes up much farther than just above her nipple. I laughed at that thought, because... yikes. I also like to avoid lots of padding. It doesn't make me happy.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_I like sword forms too!!!! Staff is fun as well! But I like to do high flying kicks and things like that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
_You Go Woman!_





 BTW - wishing the best of luck on kickin' serious boy butt in a few weeks!!! On behalf of all us girls and _Faux_ Girls - they need to be taken down a notch!
Putting in a special request for a high flying, mid-air, old school style kick, complete with _sound effects_ for us Bimbos...Work it out! ...*Snap* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_ 
Tameva, what is your name?_

 
TamEva...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's an updated _Bimbo List:_


Krasevaya - *Adina*
Sanayhs - *Samantha*
STV578 - *Nora*
NuNu - *Nora*
Coachkitten - *Katie*
clslvr - *Allison*
Elegant-One - repectively, *Ms. Spy* a.k.a *Mommy* :-D
BrokefromMAC - *Rachel*
KikiB - *Katie*
Audrey- *Audrey*
Susanne - *Susanne*
PurrtyKitty - *Karin*
Cls8lvr - *Allison*
Panther27 - *Jessica*
Kobri - *Kelly*
Gigglegirl - *Hannah*
Zantedge - *Casey*
TamEva Le Fay - *TamEva*

What a motley crew we are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LoL!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_It was amusing one day when a friend (whose boyfriend has gotten him into doing drag) and I did each other's makeup; his turned out wonderfully, but what he did to me? Uhhh... that needed help. 

I would damn near kill for the smoke signals quads. Gaaaahhhhh._

 
Yeah...it's like that sometimes. You know - I've never once used the _Gentle Fume_ Quad yet...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The _Smoking _Quad is LOVE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_I love Canton Candy under Sunset B. but with Fuschia in the crease and then Roy al Flush as lower liner, with a bit of Golden Lemon. Solar White as highlight too. _

 
Funny...just last night I played hookie from reality and stole away to a "Disco Inferno" themed party. Well...truth _was_ if I didn't show up my name was _Mud!_

I had, literally, only two hours to build a ship of _Disco Dreams of Lovliness_ out of myself! Which is rather impossible to do! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I decided to wear silver/gold and black, but was perplexed on an eye color. I decided on a color combo similiar to Katie's.

Eyes:

UDPP
*Canton Candy* Paint all over
*Helium* P/G all over lid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Apricot Pink* P/G in the crease from outer to inner
*Blurburry* S/S to define/carve a crease (lifesaver due to lack of time)
*Sketch* in outer crease
*Carbon* in outer crease to deepen
*Raven* E/L pencil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to line top 'n' bottom
*Transparent Pink* Reflects Glitter to highlight 
Diorshow Black Out mascara

Well...for a Disco look-in-a-pinch it was O.K. Although, it was a little, too, polite 'n' Lady like for my ideal '70's Disco looks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and I almost forgot...all I used on my face was my Dermablend Creme Cover _without _my Studio Fix Fluid.
_It did very well on its own._

Face:

M.D. Forte _Replenish Hydrating Creme _(like a religion)
*Fix+*
Dermablend Creme Cover
MAC *Invisible* Set Powder
*C3 *Studio Fix Powder 
*Shy Beauty* Powder Blush to replace color back to face
*Emote* Blush to contour
*Lovecrush* Sheertone Shimmer to deepen cheekbone contour 
*Love Thing* Mineralize Blush
*Light Flush* MSF

Uhg...that's a lot of blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lips: 






...In a pinch...I actually used *Blurburry* Shadestick to line my lips - never done that before!

*Solar Plum* L/S to top
*Spanking Rich* Dazzleglass to _finish_








My friend has been giving a really hard time 'bout my blue eyeshadow creations, because she _hates_ Blue shadows, and I LOVE them. If it even, remotely, reminds her of Blue - I hear the, "I HATE Blue!" comments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I should have done something with the _Cool Heat colors_ last night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Got to _"Shake My Groove Thang"_, though!


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 18, 2008)

okay girls, i am jealous of your *ahem* natural endowments. mine...maybe a c cup but i think its too big (have never been properly measured)

anyone else intrigued by the movie mirrors? looks freaky, though i admittedly will prob go see the House Bunny next, with a group of my old high school friends, lol sometimes you just need some mindless goofiness i think!


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Darlin', if you think that's a lot, you don't want to hear what I have!_

 
Ditto!

I, actually, prefer them over eyeshadows.  Hence!


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Ditto!

I, actually, prefer them over eyeshadows.  Hence! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hurrah! I actually consider my pigment collection rather small, but I realise that it's plenty to lots of people. 

Oh, and if you ever decide you want to sell that Gentle Fume quad...


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 18, 2008)

thank you TamEva for the bimbo summary! I love how we have two noras, two katies!

so....appears that elegant-one/ms. spy/momma 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and TamEva 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 shall remain covert behind their screennames. *sigh* I understand! Just be forewarned, there may be more nicknames to compensate! 

sooooooo its a bad thing (kinda) to check out the swatch thread. Lemmmmings reinforced or renewed--jampacked is pure hotness I've decided. I'm still hesitating on the shadowy lady quad--i need inspirational looks *ahem bimbo facecharts?* to use deep truth. i've been wanting that shadow but need to make it wearable/comfortable for me. 

i guess i will just wait and see what comes out tomorrow!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_See I wouldn't buy a bra at Nordie's because I am fiercely loyal to VS-not just because I work for their sister company, but because the number one concern about a bra is that it HAS to be cute._

 
I have huge issues with VS not making their bras in bigger sizes.  Cute is the least of my worries!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I shrieked when I saw Katie's post about the number one requirement of a bra to be cuteness.

MY primary concern is proper fit and good support. I want them strapped in securely, thanks!_

 
I totally agree!  I have trouble finding one that even fits properly so I am totally not concerned about the cuteness factor.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Annnd in go my full 34DDs! When I was wedding dress shopping I had to make sure that my dress was "church-cleavage" appropriate! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_So... there are a lot of big-boobed bimbos, huh?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_





I'll throw my 36DD into the ring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















hahaha...notice the 'biguns' smiley..hahaha_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Throwing my 28gg in there since ms spy went and brought it on! lol!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Wow, I had no idea we were all so chesty!_

 
This is hysterical! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...And in the spirit of baring it all - 
my "Over-The-Shoulder-Boulder-Holder" size is *38B*


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 18, 2008)

"bearing it all" - lmao!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  We certainly aren't a shy bunch, huh?!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Why do I think everything is so funny tonight_

 
AGREED! I have serious beef with v.s.

Sad but true, both my bf and I have gone in to v.s on separate occasions, just to have the sales girls look at one of us in shock when we relay my actual size. They then proceed to try to stuff me in to a 32dd. Well the girls weren't having that. Ha!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I'm kinda over VS these days._

 
I was never into them to begin with. All hype and no quality if you ask me.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_MY primary concern is proper fit and good support. I want them strapped in securely, thanks!_

 
Yes, yes and yes again!
 Creme Cover _without _my Studio Fix Fluid.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_okay girls, i am jealous of your *ahem* natural endowments. mine...maybe a c cup but i think its too big (have never been properly measured)

anyone else intrigued by the movie mirrors? looks freaky, though i admittedly will prob go see the House Bunny next, with a group of my old high school friends, lol sometimes you just need some mindless goofiness i think!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I have huge issues with VS not making their bras in bigger sizes.  Cute is the least of my worries!_

 
Agreed! Katie, try bravissimo.uk and figleaves.com

You don't know what you are missing!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_This is hysterical! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...And in the spirit of bearing it all - 
my "Over-The-Shoulder-Boulder-Holder" size is *38B*



_

 
 LOL!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 18, 2008)

Karin, for a girl I am quite boob obsessed. Luckily (or unluckily) so if my bf. 

On 3 separate occasions he has uttered the following

Scene 1:
You know, I have always been obsessed with big boobs. But god giving me you is like someong giving a crackhead a 10 lb crack rock

Scene 2:
I hit the boob lottery with you

Scene 3:
This girl from high school had a crush on Tim. You know, I thought back then she had the biggest chest I have ever seen, until I met you. 

He cracks me up, I swear! 

And then there is always the downwards glance where you think to yourself, where did THOSE come from.

AHAHAHAHA. Let me stop


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_TamEva 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 shall remain covert behind their screennames. *sigh* I understand! Just be forewarned, there may be more nicknames to compensate! _

 
No No it _really_ is Me! TamEva 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Miss Le Fay...if you're _Nasty_! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's the name Tammy and Eva scrunched into one name. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Tammy_ is the feminine version to my Birth name, and _Eva _is the name of my Aunt who is just so beautiful and incredible, and dynamic - and I've always idolized her when I was younger! I had to do something with her name! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oddly, enough I follow, at least one rule of the Drag Name creation rule, whereas:

You take the name of your favorite childhood pet, and the name of the street you lived on growing up!

Well...Tammy Circles sounds dumb! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What would your Drag Names be everybody? Following this rule, of course!


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_"bearing it all" - lmao!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We certainly aren't a shy bunch, huh?!_

 
Ooops...I meant "baring"


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 18, 2008)

Mine would be Hobo Grand!  It sounds like the start of a hotel where the homeless can get a room for the night!


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Karin, for a girl I am quite boob obsessed. Luckily (or unluckily) so if my bf. 

On 3 separate occasions he has uttered the following

Scene 1:
You know, I have always been obsessed with big boobs. But god giving me you is like someong giving a crackhead a 10 lb crack rock

Scene 2:
I hit the boob lottery with you

Scene 3:
This girl from high school had a crush on Tim. You know, I thought back then she had the biggest chest I have ever seen, until I met you. 

He cracks me up, I swear! 

And then there is always the downwards glance where you think to yourself, where did THOSE come from.

AHAHAHAHA. Let me stop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
I Love It!  LoL!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Men?!?

Adina did you get my message posted on Aug 16 #4059 page 163 re: your show on Thurs. which I'm very excited about for you?  You'll rock!


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Mine would be Hobo Grand! It sounds like the start of a hotel where the homeless can get a room for the night!_


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 18, 2008)

Mine would be Minnie Sammamish!  Not the best name ever!!


----------



## kobri (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_No No it really is Me! TamEva 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Miss Le Fay...if you're Nasty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's the name Tammy and Eva scrunched into one name. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tammy is the feminine version to my Birth name, and Eva is the name of my Aunt who is just so beautiful and incredible, and dynamic - and I've always idolized her when I was younger! I had to do something with her name! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oddly, enough I follow, at least one rule of the Drag Name creation rule, whereas:

You take the name of your favorite childhood pet, and the name of the street you lived on growing up!

Well...Tammy Circles sounds dumb! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What would your Drag Names be everybody? Following this rule, of course!_

 
My name would be Barley Bedford Hills

On the boob front, I miss having 36Cs *sigh* oh to be 14 again when I could actually buy a cute bra and not one that was focused on engineering and physics. I buy 40DD because that is the highest cup size I can really find around here , but I don't really think it fits well. I need to be measured. Also, something I have never admitted to another human being, I hate my nipples. Is that a wierd thing to be fixated on or do other people not like theirs? If their were plastic surgery for them I would be on board!

I have given Mrs Spy a name that I call her in my head since I don't know her real one.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Karin, for a girl I am quite boob obsessed. Luckily (or unluckily) so if my bf._

 
Oh, meeee too!! There was _a lot_ of boobie poking and feeling this weekend amongst the ladies. And somehow the menfolk ended up embarrassed!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would've thought that would be their ultimate dream - a bunch of drunk women grabbing on each other's tatas!!


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Mine would be Minnie Sammamish! Not the best name ever!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Minnie Sammamish???


----------



## kobri (Aug 18, 2008)

So Adina did you contact Janice and find out what that post was all about?


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Minnie Sammamish???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
I know it is seriously terrible!


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 18, 2008)

My drag name would be smokey brown lol. Sounds like a MAC shadow.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_My name would be Barley Bedford Hills

one that was focused on engineering and physics. 

I have given Mrs Spy a name that I call her in my head since I don't know her real one._

 
That's actually pretty good! 

Engineering and physics - LoL! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have you ever shopped at a Lane Bryant? They have some fabulous things all the way up to 52I under extended bra sizes www.*LaneBryant*.com

I call her by her given _Bond Girl_ name Miss Ella Gant


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_My drag name would be smokey brown lol. Sounds like a MAC shadow._

 
Any relation to Foxy?!?


----------



## kobri (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_That's actually pretty good! 

Engineering and physics - LoL! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have you ever shopped at a Lane Bryant? They have some fabulous things all the way up to 52I under extended bra sizes www.*LaneBryant*.com

I call her by her given Bond Girl name Miss Ella Gant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
They don't have that store here. Another thing to check out in the states I guess.

I call her Diane in my head, I don't know why.


----------



## stv578 (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zantedge* 

 
_I wanna be apart of the big-boobed bimbo club! *stuffs bra* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm only a 34B... lol_

 
We can sit in the corner together!!!  

Honestly, I don't know how you large chested women do it!  I remember feeling self conscious post baby when my girls went up to a 36C!!!  Apparently, that's flat compared to some around here, lol!  I guess it's what we're used to.  


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_ 
You take the name of your favorite childhood pet, and the name of the street you lived on growing up!_

 
Peppy Delair!!!


----------



## kobri (Aug 18, 2008)

Her bond movie could have it's theme song based on Umbrella.
Ella, ella, ella gant gant gant she is just so ella, ella, ella gant gant gant


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Any relation to Foxy?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Lol. I am the MAC luving long lost cousin of Foxy.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 OMG, I am seriously dying for COC now, I can't take another day lol. Ok everyone, I am going back and forth if I want So Scarlet lippie. The red that I own is MAC Red, and  never wear it. I don't want a lippie I won't wear. I would rather put that towards something else I will wear more often. *sigh* I dunno.


----------



## kobri (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Peppy Delair!!!_

 
 I LOVE IT!!


----------



## stv578 (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_ 
I call her Diane in my head, I don't know why._

 
I always think of her as Audrey, because of her old avatar with Audrey Hepburn on it.


So ladies, my dilemma now is whether I want the Tempting quad or Spiced Chocolate?!  I am going to limit myself to one.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Peppy Delair!!!_

 
Girl...Do even know how awesome that _is?_

_I want that name!  oooooooh!  That's Hot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_


----------



## stv578 (Aug 18, 2008)

Sorry, double post!


----------



## stv578 (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Girl...Do even know how awesome that is?

I want that name! oooooooh! That's Hot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'd be happy to pass it on!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_I always think of her as Audrey, because of her old avatar with Audrey Hepburn on it.


So ladies, my dilemma now is whether I want the Tempting quad or Spiced Chocolate?!  I am going to limit myself to one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I would get the spiced chocolate quad just because all of the colors are LE and I think that it is the most versatile and will sell out the quickest.  The tempting quad is nice but sharp seems pretty dupable with other colors like bitter, chartruse pigment, and others.  That is just my 2 cents!


----------



## kobri (Aug 18, 2008)

Sigh. I am completely tapped out and I may miss CoC. I think I could cry.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have one B2M so I am trying to decide what to get with them. I hope they still have quads when I have money again. I was so excited because my payday is the day after CoC launches and I had money set aside, but with standing in my friend's wedding (dress, alterations, hair, parties, etc) and my insurance and registration coming due next week... there goes my CoC $

So my question is if you could only get one lippie from CoC which would it be, or which do you think will sell out the quickest?


----------



## stv578 (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I would get the spiced chocolate quad just because all of the colors are LE and I think that it is the most versatile and will sell out the quickest. The tempting quad is nice but sharp seems pretty dupable with other colors like bitter, chartruse pigment, and others. That is just my 2 cents!_

 
Well said! Thanks! I think that's what I'll do, since it's the one I wanted originally anyway.  If the tempting quad is around in another month or so, I may consider picking it up then.


----------



## kobri (Aug 18, 2008)

I second the spiced chocolate, but really it depends on what colours you will use more


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_Sigh. I am completely tapped out and I may miss CoC. I think I could cry.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have one B2M so I am trying to decide what to get with them. I hope they still have quads when I have money again. I was so excited because my payday is the day after CoC launches and I had money set aside, but with standing in my friend's wedding (dress, alterations, hair, parties, etc) and my insurance and registration coming due next week... there goes my CoC $

So my question is if you could only get one lippie from CoC which would it be, or which do you think will sell out the quickest?_

 
I think So Scarlet will set out fast. Just my opinion,but I hear so many people talk about that one.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_ Ok everyone, I am going back and forth if I want So Scarlet lippie. The red that I own is MAC Red, and never wear it. I don't want a lippie I won't wear. I would rather put that towards something else I will wear more often. *sigh* I dunno._

 
I would invest in something you'll really love and use!

what about simply getting the Lightly Ripe and Creme Cerise? You know you'll wear those! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_So ladies, my dilemma now is whether I want the Tempting quad or Spiced Chocolate?! I am going to limit myself to one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I still can't believe Erin when she says these quads are going to sellout that quickly!

Of course, counters and stores always sellout quickly, they only get so many in a shipment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But they'll be around online for at least a few months, right? I would kill to know how many of a product they produce in numbers. 

I mean for _Smoke 'n' Diamonds_ to sellout in a week or two timeframe online is insane. How many were produced?


----------



## stv578 (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_ 
So my question is if you could only get one lippie from CoC which would it be, or which do you think will sell out the quickest?_

 
My vote would be for one of the mattene's if you like the darker colours.  I am a huge fan of mattene's and want them to become permanent already!  So Scarlet looks gorgeous if you're into reds.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_I think So Scarlet will set out fast. Just my opinion,but I hear so many people talk about that one._

 
I totally agree!  I think that the spiced chocolate quad and so scarlet will be the first two items to sell out from CoC.


----------



## stv578 (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_I still can't believe Erin when she says these quads are going to sellout that quickly!

I mean for Smoke 'n' Diamonds to sellout in a week or two timeframe online is insane. How many were produced? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Things really don't sell out that quickly around here.  Not sure if it's because of the many locations that we have in TO, but other than some of BLM and Heatherette, I haven't seen anything sell out within a matter of weeks.


----------



## Zantedge (Aug 18, 2008)

I also think the lighter lip colours will sell out fairly quickly too, since a lot of people aren't into dark lips.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 19, 2008)

I think I will B2M for the couple of lippies and get a couple of the Overrich pigments.  I really want to wait until I get my Bar results until I do another haul, and I should be getting them shortly after Labor Day.  I don't think my counter is _so_ busy that it will run out of the stuff I want...and if it does, then oh well, I guess.  I'll just find something else to spend my $$ on.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 19, 2008)

Rachel -

I hope all is well with you in Florida.

We've been tracking storm Fay on CNN

Didn't realize how serious you were 'bout being stranded!

Keep dry!


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Rachel -

I hope all is well with you in Florida.

We've been tracking storm Fay on CNN

Didn't realize how serious you were 'bout being stranded!

Keep dry! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awwww thank you guys for looking out for me.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So far I'm good, but I did have a scare a few hours ago. They came on the news and said that a possible tornado had touched down not far from us! They said to take cover if we hear it coming. Oh great, thats comforting lol. Thankfully nothing happened here, but that was scary. Otherwise I am fine. I have taken the day to relax, watch tv, keep track of all our bimbo posts and stuff my face with the little food I got in the house. All in all its kinda cozy, but I am ready for it to pass. I want to get to Sephora already lol.


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 19, 2008)

I am nuts about COC lol. I am on the MAC site waiting for them to put the COC online, well it is after midnight. Nothing yet, so I guess i will have to wait till the morning. Anyway, I am off to watch a movie and relax. I hope you all have a great night.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Well, speaking of things poking out...why, oh why Victorias Secret do you make your cute & pretty little underwear so that my cheeks fall out of them...why..how about just a lil more fabric there 



_

 
I've been wearing thongs since I was 14, so I don't need any more fabric. My beef is that most of the thongs aren't low rise enough for me.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I have huge issues with VS not making their bras in bigger sizes. Cute is the least of my worries!_

 
Yeah, I do wish they did bigger sizes so that they could get more people in but for someone who is my size, looks are everything.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Agreed! Katie, try bravissimo.uk and figleaves.com

You don't know what you are missing!_

 
Sorry, I'm sticking with VS. Not only because I get my discount there, but because I like what they do. If I only had one bra, I would get the Wave lace from the Very Sexy line because it is the best push-up. My boobs naturally go down and out, and this keeps them pushed up to perfection.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Tammy is the feminine version to my Birth name, and Eva is the name of my Aunt who is just so beautiful and incredible, and dynamic - and I've always idolized her when I was younger! I had to do something with her name! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oddly, enough I follow, at least one rule of the Drag Name creation rule, whereas:

You take the name of your favorite childhood pet, and the name of the street you lived on growing up!

Well...Tammy Circles sounds dumb! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What would your Drag Names be everybody? Following this rule, of course!_

 
I would be Maggie Richmond-Richmond was the nearest street that actually had a name.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zantedge* 

 
_I also think the lighter lip colours will sell out fairly quickly too, since a lot of people aren't into dark lips._

 
I do think that Rich & Ripe will sell out fast since it isn't overly dark, and then I also think that Cult of Cherry will sell out because it is a nice red but it isn't as intimidating as it looks.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Things really don't sell out that quickly around here. Not sure if it's because of the many locations that we have in TO, but other than some of BLM and Heatherette, I haven't seen anything sell out within a matter of weeks._

 
I know that at the counter I usually go to, stuff sells out FAST depending on the launch. Alpha Girl and Hollywood Nights both sold out within a week of launch. For Fafi, I got the very last Flash-n-Dash on the 18th-the Monday after the launch-and they sold out of Fun 'n Sexy before that. Hell, my normal counter sold out of Pink Pearl within two weeks. In fact they sold out everything in Fafi except for the quads and a few Belightfuls. Compare that to Naughty Nauticals, where nothing sold out. Half of Neo Sci-Fi sold out-VAE, most lippies, all the Solar Bits, most nail polishes. Cool Heat did not sell out, for what I know.

Good news though, in our store we got the other two colours in the new COB lip balms. The Vintage Rouge is amazing. Think a nice red tint with a bit of silver. With this, I wouldn't need to have a separate lipstick. There's also a Glacial White mint, which just makes lips look oh-so-frosty. I love it to death. The only thing I hate is that the product in my Vintage Rouge loves to get loose and thus has rubbed up against the tube way too many times for me to count. I don't want to lose product due to that...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I must be PMS'ing though because right now I am having cravings for Red Robin, Chipotle, the Thai place at the mall, Pallino (little pasta chain here in the NW), and two slices of pumpkin cheesecake. I am almost willing to not buy anything fun for the next week and a half just so I can satisfy my cravings.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Oh, meeee too!! There was a lot of boobie poking and feeling this weekend amongst the ladies._

 
That is hilarious! If i were there it would have really been a party, jk! I don't have any female friends to feel up when drunk, lol. I guess my bf feels me up often enough so that counts for something right? OT and possibly tmi but he is such a hornball. Or maybe its just that I bring out the best in him. He says only I do it for him. How... sweet? 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_So Adina did you contact Janice and find out what that post was all about?_

 
I did, and I am waiting to hear back to tell you ladies about it. No worries, we aren't in trouble! I will make announcements via the thread when I know more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Honestly, I don't know how you large chested women do it!  
Peppy Delair!!!_

 
Don't feel bad Nora, nothing wrong with being a more manageable size 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If anything I am sure many more tops fit on you then on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_I am going back and forth if I want So Scarlet lippie._

 
You want it, you NEEEEED it. I think it is a very gorgeous wearable read with a great finish (amplified cream) It is not too shiny, not too bright, and not too frosty (all the gripes people usually have with reds) If anything give it a shot and return it if you don't like it. I personally LOVE it

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_ So ladies, my dilemma now is whether I want the Tempting quad or Spiced Chocolate?!  I am going to limit myself to one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I say go with spiced chocolate because it is versatile. All the ma's at my location were creating gorgeous looks with this quad!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_So my question is if you could only get one lippie from CoC which would it be, or which do you think will sell out the quickest?_

 
I say go with so scarlet for the reasons posted above 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I don't think my counter is so busy that it will run out of the stuff I want...and if it does, then oh well, I guess.  I'll just find something else to spend my $$ on._

 
You are a stronger woman than I am. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Sorry, I'm sticking with VS._

 
Sorry I wasn't clearer, I was talking to Coachkitten who said she was having trouble finding bras in her size in her area.

Oh, and Tameva, thanks! I am excited for the show and will take tons of pics for you all to see. Still need to practice my look for the event, gonna rock bright red lips and smokey cat eyes, woot!


----------



## KikiB (Aug 19, 2008)

No worries Adina, although people have always been like "Why VS?" to me. The good news is that I am shrinking, I would love to have smaller boobs so that I looked thinner, because that's what it is all about for me. I would rather be skin and bones than have curves...but that's because I am the fatty of the family.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Aug 19, 2008)

WOW! I slept all the way through the night & I missed a lot!

I am a 34D which is perfect for me! The only problem is that it is the fake boob size, so everytime some hot color or design comes out it goes fast! But I have like every color & design imaginable!! I do have to put in that I have them pierced as well!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Man, I hope I can wait to get my CoC stuff on Thursday...seeing everything in my shopping cart makes me want to get it NOW!!!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 19, 2008)

Holy Cow, I just read through the thread...were you guys drinking without me last night...those were really really funny posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm still laughing

And we've gone from boobies to nipples...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 btw clslvr6spd: yours are pierced..ugh..does that hurt?!

My drag name would be 
Trixie Cross...vavavoom! How appropriate


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Holy Cow, I just read through the thread...were you guys drinking without me last night...those were really really funny posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm still laughing
Trixie Cross...vavavoom!_

 
Was everyone else tipsy? Woops, I was sober when I posted all that. Somebody pass along the alkeehall! 

I love  your drag name! I never had a pet, but I do have a funny story.

Back in high school we were discussing porn star names and someone said its your middle name and the street you grew up on. Well mine is Sarah Brady. Their response? Wow Adina, even your porn star name is prudish! lol! I was such a huge prude in high school, still am (sorta ha!)


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_Sigh. I am completely tapped out and I may miss CoC. I think I could cry.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have one B2M so I am trying to decide what to get with them. I hope they still have quads when I have money again. I was so excited because my payday is the day after CoC launches and I had money set aside, but with standing in my friend's wedding (dress, alterations, hair, parties, etc) and my insurance and registration coming due next week... there goes my CoC $

So my question is if you could only get one lippie from CoC which would it be, or which do you think will sell out the quickest?_

 
Oh, goodness. I'd be all over Cult of Cherry lipglass or So Scarlet lipstick. Yessssss... 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Oh, meeee too!! There was a lot of boobie poking and feeling this weekend amongst the ladies. And somehow the menfolk ended up embarrassed!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would've thought that would be their ultimate dream - a bunch of drunk women grabbing on each other's tatas!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sounds like me with a bunch of my friends! Except, we do it sober!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_WOW! I slept all the way through the night & I missed a lot!

I am a 34D which is perfect for me! The only problem is that it is the fake boob size, so everytime some hot color or design comes out it goes fast! But I have like every color & design imaginable!! I do have to put in that I have them pierced as well!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Man, I hope I can wait to get my CoC stuff on Thursday...seeing everything in my shopping cart makes me want to get it NOW!!!!!_

 
Only piercings I have are my earlobes - two per. I had a third in one earlobe that I did myself for a while, but the back fell off the earring and vanished while I was at work, so I took it out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I may do it again some day...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Holy Cow, I just read through the thread...were you guys drinking without me last night...those were really really funny posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm still laughing

And we've gone from boobies to nipples...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 btw clslvr6spd: yours are pierced..ugh..does that hurt?!

My drag name would be 
Trixie Cross...vavavoom! How appropriate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I was sober! And sick. Bleh. Still am. Work sucked today, but at least I finish3ed early. My drag name would be Pavarotti Crest. Ohhh baby. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Was everyone else tipsy? Woops, I was sober when I posted all that. Somebody pass along the alkeehall! 

I love  your drag name! I never had a pet, but I do have a funny story.

Back in high school we were discussing porn star names and someone said its your middle name and the street you grew up on. Well mine is Sarah Brady. Their response? Wow Adina, even your porn star name is prudish! lol! I was such a huge prude in high school, still am (sorta ha!)_

 
Tsk tsk, silly prude. I'm not a prude! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bet you never could have guessed, hmm?


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_I love  your drag name!  

I was such a huge prude in high school, still am (sorta ha!)_

 
Yep...I'm a lil bit of a prude too...always have been 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Trixie was my adorable chubby bunny named after the cereal Rabbit Trix ...aw, it was the sweetest pet ever. It used to sit under my chair outside with a little leash & collar.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Yep...I'm a lil bit of a prude too...always have been 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Trixie was my adorable chubby bunny named after the cereal Rabbit Trix ...aw, it was the sweetest pet ever. It used to sit under my chair outside with a little leash & collar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My bunny's favourite place right now is under my makeup desk! He stretches right out. I'll stick my foot under there and rub behind his ears, and he just hangs out. When I want to take him outside, he hates having his harness put on, but he loves eating dandelions!


----------



## KikiB (Aug 19, 2008)

As far as piercings go, I have three in each ear and then my left nostril. That one is my favourite...I had been wanting to get it done since I was 14, and then I had a huge paycheck right after Christmas so I went and got it done. It's so cute...it's so small it is barely noticeable.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_ 
I just voted for you! Good luck!

We love you too! Hopefully you had a good weekend at your brothers wedding!


Mine technically require one letter (according to Nordstrom sizing) but it is too big to even say out loud! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I voted for you too, Rebecca. Rebecca powerrrr LOL 

I did have a great time, thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And yes mine only require one letter as well....34H apparently. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_I'm a smaller-around 36D, I sometimes need to get 34D's. I was a 36D at 15 so yeah, it wasn't that fun, especially being called a slut from the age of 13. 

In retrospect, I didn't even HUG a guy until after I turned 13, and I didn't kiss until I was 19 (not like I had control over that, and I had to con the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 into it.

See something wrong with that picture? Oh well, I guess they knew I'd end up as a single ho all along. *sighs*_

 
Yeah all the girls called me a slut when I was younger too, cuz of my big boobs. Little did they know, i only recently became a slut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I was a D when i was in 7th grade...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_AGREED! I have serious beef with v.s.

Sad but true, both my bf and I have gone in to v.s on separate occasions, just to have the sales girls look at one of us in shock when we relay my actual size. They then proceed to try to stuff me in to a 32dd. Well the girls weren't having that. Ha!


Agreed! Katie, try bravissimo.uk and figleaves.com_

 
I have beef with VS too. i go in there and ask if anything would work for me and they try to give me their biggest size which is like D and a half. LoL and when I tell them my size their eyes get huge and they say "Oh wow...yeah our biggest size is a D" and Im like 4 sizes above that. Its EMBARRASSING not to be able to wear sexy lingerie and matching bras and panites, when ur NINETEEN! Thats not fair. 

I HATE when people tell me to go to a big girl store for bras and whatnot. because then its the opposite...I go into a big woman store around here and they tell me they dont carry my size, its too small! I can get like a 38H, but Im a 32 or 34, not a 38!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dont u guys love it when men think that the number means u have great boobs? IE: "Yeaaaa my girlfriend is a 48DD"..... Ummmm sweetheart that means you have a BIG girl, not necessarily that her boobs are the only big thing on her LOL. Which theres nothing wrong with a big girl....hopefully u guys get what Im sayin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_ 
What would your Drag Names be everybody? Following this rule, of course!_

 
Tigger Savannah...
LAME! lol

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_OMG, I am seriously dying for COC now, I can't take another day lol._

 








 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_ but with standing in my friend's wedding (dress, alterations, hair, parties, etc) and my insurance and registration coming due next week... there goes my CoC $

So my question is if you could only get one lippie from CoC which would it be, or which do you think will sell out the quickest?_

 
Is this the friend that had bad communication among the bridesmaids and whatnot? Do I have the right person? Are things getting better or not?

I think Lightly Ripe will sell out quick. It is GORGEOUS, and not scary ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) lol....its on everyones list! I ordered this and CoC gloss....my first red lippie!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_WOW! I slept all the way through the night & I missed a lot!

I am a 34D which is perfect for me! The only problem is that it is the fake boob size, so everytime some hot color or design comes out it goes fast! But I have like every color & design imaginable!! I do have to put in that I have them pierced as well!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
Ugh u have the perfect size, Im jealous. Did ur piercings hurt?? I think they look so sexy on girls but id be TERRIFIED to get them done....the PAIN!!!

I have my belly button pierced, my ears and my cartilage pierced. Im getting my nose and my industrial (the bar through ur ear)...and maybe my Monroe. As for tattoos....I basically want a large portion of my body tattooed....

So guys, on the man front, Mr. Perfect doesnt want a girlfriend. He broke my heart lol....I was so into him. Ohh well, we will still be *friends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* and maybe someday his mind will change. I mean hes in COLLEGE, I kinda figured he didnt want one...


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 19, 2008)

So, uh, Thursday's going to be rough on my credit card, hey? Aside from CoC, I intend to get sweet sage fluidline (let a fluidline get discontinued and not own it? NEVER!) and I'm thinking about grabbing some matte2 while I'm there. Gah. Maybe passing up a few Cult of Cherry things for now *gaspshockamazement* and B2Ming for some matte2 instead. 'cause, you know, O will stick around for a while yet and... dear gods, I don't know. I still want it all.

I'll figure it out when I get there.

Oh, and I personally like the video. Does that surprise anyone? No? Didn't think so.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 19, 2008)

I've been putting off an industrial for months because it costs something like $70 after tax at the place I'd go to. Bleh. You do realise it can take up to a year to heal, too, right?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I voted for you too, Rebecca. Rebecca powerrrr LOL 

I did have a great time, thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And yes mine only require one letter as well....34H apparently. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Yeah all the girls called me a slut when I was younger too, cuz of my big boobs. Little did they know, i only recently became a slut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I was a D when i was in 7th grade...


I have beef with VS too. i go in there and ask if anything would work for me and they try to give me their biggest size which is like D and a half. LoL and when I tell them my size their eyes get huge and they say "Oh wow...yeah our biggest size is a D" and Im like 4 sizes above that. Its EMBARRASSING not to be able to wear sexy lingerie and matching bras and panites, when ur NINETEEN! Thats not fair. 

I HATE when people tell me to go to a big girl store for bras and whatnot. because then its the opposite...I go into a big woman store around here and they tell me they dont carry my size, its too small! I can get like a 38H, but Im a 32 or 34, not a 38!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dont u guys love it when men think that the number means u have great boobs? IE: "Yeaaaa my girlfriend is a 48DD"..... Ummmm sweetheart that means you have a BIG girl, not necessarily that her boobs are the only big thing on her LOL. Which theres nothing wrong with a big girl....hopefully u guys get what Im sayin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Tigger Savannah...
LAME! lol











Is this the friend that had bad communication among the bridesmaids and whatnot? Do I have the right person? Are things getting better or not?

I think Lightly Ripe will sell out quick. It is GORGEOUS, and not scary ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) lol....its on everyones list! I ordered this and CoC gloss....my first red lippie!


Ugh u have the perfect size, Im jealous. Did ur piercings hurt?? I think they look so sexy on girls but id be TERRIFIED to get them done....the PAIN!!!

I have my belly button pierced, my ears and my cartilage pierced. Im getting my nose and my industrial (the bar through ur ear)...and maybe my Monroe. As for tattoos....I basically want a large portion of my body tattooed....

So guys, on the man front, Mr. Perfect doesnt want a girlfriend. He broke my heart lol....I was so into him. Ohh well, we will still be *friends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* and maybe someday his mind will change. I mean hes in COLLEGE, I kinda figured he didnt want one... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## KikiB (Aug 19, 2008)

My nostril still hasn't fully healed and I've had it for 7.5 months. Mine did cost about $70 but that was piercing fee, the stud, and a tip. As far as other piercings, I want my bellybutton, and that is it. I am not thin enough yet to get it though-I have 15 more pounds that I want to lose. I think 118 is decent for my height. The hard thing is, most of it is in my stomach and thighs. My legs do not want to slim down at all, but I cannot wait to lose my curves.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 19, 2008)

So, I'm looking over the list of things that are supposed to be discontinued soon, and I want to scream at MAC. Ugh. They're finally taking away my beloved flammable paint. Bastards. And, may I just say, Artifact is in NO way comparable. 

I think this means I need another flammable, given my love of red shadows, and that flammable can punch up pseudoreds to pretty reds. 

Plus, there's my love affair with lipgelees and matte2s. 

I just keep getting more and more annoyed with MAC chopping stuff.


----------



## panther27 (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_I wish I could get to a CCO so bad, but I don't have a car, and they are so far away I could never take a bus or taxi, bummer. Well when I get a car again am so there
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







. Do they only have older stuff, or do they include new things too?_

 
They have a lot of older stuff,such as Lure from 06',holiday stuff from last year and Dazzleglasses
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,McQueen.I am soo freakin excited I haven't been in ages.Yea so there is both.Just wait til you get to one omg it is so much fun.


----------



## panther27 (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_So... there are a lot of big-boobed bimbos, huh?_

 
Hahaha me too!


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_They have a lot of older stuff,such as Lure from 06',holiday stuff from last year and Dazzleglasses
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,McQueen.I am soo freakin excited I haven't been in ages.Yea so there is both.Just wait til you get to one omg it is so much fun._

 
They have dazzleglass????? How are there any left. Oh man I need to get there quick. I just need a credit card (with something left on it lol) and its like a kid in a candy store


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_They have a lot of older stuff,such as Lure from 06',holiday stuff from last year and Dazzleglasses
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,McQueen.I am soo freakin excited I haven't been in ages.Yea so there is both.Just wait til you get to one omg it is so much fun._

 
Wait, I just saw your from mass too. Where is our CCO? I am thinking it will be in that huge outlet place, crap I forget the name, duh lol. Is it Auburn? i don't know lol. I have never made it there either yet.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 19, 2008)

There is actually a subforum about CCO's, so you can see there where it is. My CCO has not gotten anything decent in months, the last notables were the Heatherette BP's, the loose Of Beauty BP's, and Matte2's, even though mattes are evil and should be destroyed IMO.


----------



## panther27 (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_Wait, I just saw your from mass too. Where is our CCO? I am thinking it will be in that huge outlet place, crap I forget the name, duh lol. Is it Auburn? i don't know lol. I have never made it there either yet._

 
I go to the one in Lee,the Prime Outlets,and there are also the Wrentham Outlets too,but I've never been to those.You seriously need to go when you get the chance,I don't know if there are dazzleglasses there now though.


----------



## kobri (Aug 19, 2008)

There is a CCO in Wrentham, I am dying to go! Samantha, did I tell you that MAC opened in Mic Mac and the have colourforms? Or did I just come on here intending to tell you and end up talking about boobs?


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_So, uh, Thursday's going to be rough on my credit card, hey?
Oh, and I personally like the video. Does that surprise anyone? No? Didn't think so._

 
Thursday is gonna be rough on me too, bebe ain't gonna know what hit it, haha.

And nope, not surprised Ms gothic bimbo 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_And yes mine only require one letter as well....34H apparently. 
 I have beef with VS too. 
Dont u guys love it when men think that the number means u have great boobs? 
hopefully u guys get what Im sayin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Trying to one up me huh? Pffffftttt, im happy with my gg 




You know you love the look on their faces when you tell em your size at vs, i know i get a kick out of it, ha!
And yeah, i get what you mean. I know i look small because i am a 28 band, but i am a freaking gg so people need to quit saying they have seen bigger in the form of 36dd's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can you tell I have boob size issues? Hehe

So should there be a d+ bimbo subdivision?


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_Or did I just come on here intending to tell you and end up talking about boobs?_

 

But boobs are so fun to talk about.

Haha, wow. i hate to admit it but i am as obsessed as my bf is.


----------



## panther27 (Aug 19, 2008)

Anyone watch the new girls next door ep.last night?Hasn't been a new one in ages!It was about how they were in that new movie,House Bunny.Can't wait to see more


----------



## clslvr6spd (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_And we've gone from boobies to nipples...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 btw clslvr6spd: yours are pierced..ugh..does that hurt?!_

 
It sure did, lol! the 2nd one hurt more than the 1st. What sucks is that they go really slow! I nearly passed out!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_
Ugh u have the perfect size, Im jealous. Did ur piercings hurt?? I think they look so sexy on girls but id be TERRIFIED to get them done....the PAIN!!!

I have my belly button pierced, my ears and my cartilage pierced. Im getting my nose and my industrial (the bar through ur ear)...and maybe my Monroe. As for tattoos....I basically want a large portion of my body tattooed...._

 
I have a triangle of piercings if you know what I mean? two nipples and one hood! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The hood piercing didn't hurt, but WOW was it worth it for forplay!

I also have 5 tattoos, my biggest and favorite is my Koi Fish on my side. You can see the picture on myspace pictures. I promise you will not just get one!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_Anyone watch the new girls next door ep.last night?Hasn't been a new one in ages!It was about how they were in that new movie,House Bunny.Can't wait to see more
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
CRAP, I completely forgot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am sure they will re-run it tonight or this week!


----------



## KikiB (Aug 19, 2008)

I've been wanting to get a couple small tattoos for a very long time, however my parents are way against it and I can barely stand getting my brows done. I could never get anything besides the bellybutton pierced-I have too many piercings for some places (some only allow one in each ear, nothing else at all, and then others only allow ears), and then the private areas...well yeah. After I inevitably get my heart broken by the guy I am hooking up with, I am going completely celibate until marriage. Kissing-only, the way that it should be all along.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_Anyone watch the new girls next door ep.last night?Hasn't been a new one in ages!It was about how they were in that new movie,House Bunny.Can't wait to see more
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
they won't be airing that episode in the UK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what happened?


----------



## panther27 (Aug 19, 2008)

Well,the girls have a small part in House Bunny,and the cast and filming crews come to the mansion to film their parts.Hugh is in it too,Anna Faris comes over films her parts over there as well.Then Hugh and the girls go to the sound stage to voice for the film and take a tour,later they have a screening of the movie at the mansion.It's pretty cute.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That sucks they don't air that over in the UK,and it's really stupid they don't.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 19, 2008)

Kelly, you definitely ended up simply talking about boobs. *giggle* Maybe I'll go check it out soon, but I probably shouldn't because I do NOT need anything else on my MAC wantlist.


----------



## Zantedge (Aug 19, 2008)

I only have my rook pierced. But I plan on getting 9 more by the end of this year... heh. Including this one: Image:Vertical Lobe-3.jpg - BME Encyclopedia I think I might get it for my birthday!


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_I go to the one in Lee,the Prime Outlets,and there are also the Wrentham Outlets too,but I've never been to those.You seriously need to go when you get the chance,I don't know if there are dazzleglasses there now though._

 
Wrentham, thats the name lol. Thank you cause it was driving me nuts that I couldn't think of it. I really want to get there so much. When I do get there someday, I hope they have some cool stuff left. Yo will have to update all of us here what they have there at Lee
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




u


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_I've been wanting to get a couple small tattoos for a very long time, however my parents are way against it and I can barely stand getting my brows done. I could never get anything besides the bellybutton pierced-I have too many piercings for some places (some only allow one in each ear, nothing else at all, and then others only allow ears), and then the private areas...well yeah. After I inevitably get my heart broken by the guy I am hooking up with, I am going completely celibate until marriage. Kissing-only, the way that it should be all along._

 
I have 3 small tattoos. It hurts but its not that bad. Believe me, I can't deal with pain and I managed. It sucks that your parents are against it. Mine were not happy but hey its my body right. You have to live life that makes you happy


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zantedge* 

 
_I only have my rook pierced. But I plan on getting 9 more by the end of this year... heh. Including this one: Image:Vertical Lobe-3.jpg - BME Encyclopedia I think I might get it for my birthday!_

 
What else do you plan to get? I also want a snug.


----------



## Zantedge (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_What else do you plan to get? I also want a snug._

 

Earlobes three times (two on one side, one on the other), Helix Orbital, Outer Conch, Two Helix. I was thinking of getting a vertical labret and/or septum, but I'm really undecided. and I don't think I'll do it for quite a while anyway.

I want some tattoos too, no idea what I'll get though.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_I go to the one in Lee,the Prime Outlets,and there are also the Wrentham Outlets too,but I've never been to those.You seriously need to go when you get the chance,I don't know if there are dazzleglasses there now though._

 
I'm hitting both those up, plus at least the Kittery one in Maine and possibly the one on the coast of Connecticut when I'm in Massachusetts in September.  I can't wait!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_Anyone watch the new girls next door ep.last night?Hasn't been a new one in ages!It was about how they were in that new movie,House Bunny.Can't wait to see more
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I gots it DVR'd to watch later!!


I have one tattoo...betcha can't guess what it is!


----------



## nunu (Aug 19, 2008)

Hello my beloved Bimbos, I'm back! and boy i've got a lot of catching up to do!!! Missed you all


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 19, 2008)

Yayyy Nora!  You'll have to fill us in on all the fun details of your vacation!


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I'm hitting both those up, plus at least the Kittery one in Maine and possibly the one on the coast of Connecticut when I'm in Massachusetts in September.  I can't wait!!



I gots it DVR'd to watch later!!


I have one tattoo...betcha can't guess what it is! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hmmm... is it a can of spinach?

I am not tattooed.


----------



## nunu (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Yayyy Nora! You'll have to fill us in on all the fun details of your vacation!_

 
Ofcourse! Well we first went to Spain, Madrid for 4 days and then Barcelona for 5 days. The weather was sooo hot there it was about 40C degrees! I loved going to La Rambla and Catalunya square in Barcelona. They had a nice variety of shops as well as MAC lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. La Rambla was a long road which you enjoy watching people performing and dressed up as funny or scary characters and they move once you give them some change. After Spain we went to Paris. First we went to Disney Land for 3 days and then stayed in Paris for the rest of the vacation. I ENJOYED Disney!! I totaly loved going on all the rides and watching the evening and night parade. I felt like a kid again while i was watching all of the Disney characters march in the parade and singing along with their songs LOL. Paris was nice as well we went to see the Eifel tower which was gorgeous! We also went to the Louvre museum which had a lot of paintings, sculptures, egyptian (mumies!) and roman history antiques. I also saw the DaVinci's famous portrait the MonaLisa. I also went to see the Notre Dame Cathedral, walked in the famous Champs Elysee which was filled with hot Designer Labels such as LV, Christian Dior, Chanel, Cartier......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had a wonderful time and missed speecktra and the specktrittes!


----------



## KikiB (Aug 19, 2008)

Glad to hear you had a fun vacay, Nora! I can't wait til I can get away, which will be 6 months-and just to visit friends in Wyoming. But still, it will be real nice to get away.

I decided to go to Sephora today, and well let's just say that I have way too many lemmings. Two pairs of MUFE lashes, MUFE #75 shadow, a few of the Too Faced glimmer veils, Too Faced Drunk Dial starry liner, a few MUFE kohls, and FatGirlSleep. That stuff feels so good.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 19, 2008)

I need to go to Sephora, but I'm avoiding it.  I just don't want to spend a buttload of money that I need to spend on other things.

I'm so jealous of that vacation - sounds like so much fun!  I can't wait to go to Europe.  I especially want to see Paris.


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 19, 2008)

phew what a ton of posts to get through! I love our convos guys, awww sentimental time....even though these are posts, separated by time, and lotsa space for some of us---it seems like we get along SO well and as though we hang out all the time, you know what i mean, in person.  *hugs* LOVE you ALL! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





soo checking out the looks on MAC--I'm definitely getting Spiced Choc--seems to be used in a lot of the looks, plus they are in the colour family I use a lot. 

Now I am unsure about Shadowy Lady quad--looks pretty in the quad, but I must figure out if I will actually use it enough to make it worth the 43 plus taxes. And Rich&Ripe and Jampacked l/g. Those two and the spiced choc quads are forsurrrrres!

TamEva, sorry, I hope I didn't offend with my insinuating you weren't sharing your name, I totally get it, love how you amalgamated the two names!
UK Rebecca I voted for ya!
US Rebecca love your posts girl! What are your plans for CoC? 

I want to get a tattoo. I was thinking of something on my lower back (love the idea of girls with tattoos there) and want something meaningful but kinda worry b/c what i'm thinking of may need to be larger (and I'd prefer something smaller). My loves angels and unicorns, so I was thinking have an angel to represent her, plus its always good to have your angel with you always right? and my dad loved dungeons & dragons, fantasy, etc so I'm thinking of a dragon to represent him. So I was thinking of something to combine them both...I'm too chicken at this point anyways so its just my ideas.


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I'm hitting both those up, plus at least the Kittery one in Maine and possibly the one on the coast of Connecticut when I'm in Massachusetts in September. I can't wait!!



I gots it DVR'd to watch later!!


I have one tattoo...betcha can't guess what it is! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Is it a picture of a cat?


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 19, 2008)

UK Nora wow those are some (for me) unbearable temps but what an environment, I'm JEALOUS!
Canadian Nora (LOL my prefixes suck, my bad). Go for spiced choc!

Okay well I totally forgot, I want to share my drag/stripper/whatever name.
its either Charlie Fernbank (which does sound kinda naughty) or if we go a bit older it could be Smudge Vince Leah (kinda gross. lol)


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 19, 2008)

nice new avatar Rachel! so are you visiting Florida or living there?


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_Is it a picture of a cat?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hehe, yep!!  A black one, to be specific!


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Hehe, yep!! A black one, to be specific!_

 
Cool! Do I get a prize for being right? haha


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_nice new avatar Rachel! so are you visiting Florida or living there?_

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. My boredom is taking over right now. Still stuck in the house from the storm, so I took pics all day lol. I am just visiting some relatives. I spent the summer here with family. I was supposed to go home tommorrow but my flight got canceled so I am here till Tuesday. I am going to a mall on friday to get to Sephora. We don't have one close to me at home, so I'm happy to be stuck here lol. I was good today with my COC ordering. All i got was the spiced chocolate quad and the COC lipglass. I also bought virgin isle CCB. I am kinda regreting not getting So Scarlet, but I have so many things to get. I need foundation, powder, and primer at Sephora, clothes and shoes for school, and ink for my printer. So I had to go easy with COC. I am going to see if I have anything I can get rid of so I can B2M for so scarlet


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 19, 2008)

ooh how do you like virgin isle ccb? i've been tempted b/c i like the idea of a coral lip but am scared id not use it much.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_But boobs are so fun to talk about.

Haha, wow. i hate to admit it but i am as obsessed as my bf is._

 
I agree that boobs are fun to talk about.  I think mine are pretty neat but I never seem to date guys that are that are boob guys.  Too bad for them because they have a lot to work with! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_Anyone watch the new girls next door ep.last night?Hasn't been a new one in ages!It was about how they were in that new movie,House Bunny.Can't wait to see more
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That was the first thing I watched when I got home last night.  I love, love that show!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I'm hitting both those up, plus at least the Kittery one in Maine and possibly the one on the coast of Connecticut when I'm in Massachusetts in September.  I can't wait!!



I gots it DVR'd to watch later!!


I have one tattoo...betcha can't guess what it is! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Betcha can't guess what my tattoo is of! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Hello my beloved Bimbos, I'm back! and boy i've got a lot of catching up to do!!! Missed you all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Welcome back Nora!  We missed you around here!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Hehe, yep!!  A black one, to be specific!_

 
Me too!  Karin we are so alike!  Mine is black as well and is on my right ankle.  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_ooh how do you like virgin isle ccb? i've been tempted b/c i like the idea of a coral lip but am scared id not use it much._

 
I like virgin isle ccb but I don't use it very often at all.  It is a gorgeous color though!

Hi to everyone!  I have been spending the day with my best friend and her new baby (who is the freaking cutest thing ever BTW).  We went to the outlet malls and I got babied lip laquer, utter pervette lipstick, strange hybrid lipstick, graphology matte 2 eye shadow, and pen n pink Matte 2 eye shadow.  

Hope you are all well!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Aug 19, 2008)

Well my stripper/drag/pornstar name would be: Mercedes Steel. I think if I really sat down and thought about it, I think I could come up with something a little better.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Me too! Karin we are so alike! Mine is black as well and is on my right ankle._

 
Mine's on my lower back!  Most people are surprised when they find out I have a tattoo.

My porn name would be Elizabeth Grand...a bit better than my drag name.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 19, 2008)

I don't ever seem to date boob guys, either! Mine may be on the small side for the bimbo average, but that doesn't mean they're small! Silly boys.


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_ooh how do you like virgin isle ccb? i've been tempted b/c i like the idea of a coral lip but am scared id not use it much._

 
I'm sorry to say that I can't tell you how it is yet because I only ordered online today. I have to admit that picture thats floating around the forums here made me buy it because coral is the only lipcolor i don't have yet and want so much. I can say that I saw it in person at the mall last week and it is very bright. But i didn't try it on cause the display one was dirty, I know gross lol. It looked like a very bright coral/orange but I bet that it can be sheered out. I think its going to be a fun last bit of summer kinda color for lips and cheeks. I am going to try it as a blush and lippie with maybe paradisco for eyeshadow. I went to makeup alley to review it and it has 100% buy again ratings! So it must be great right lol?


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 19, 2008)

I've also heard that your middle name plus the street you grew up on is your detective name. My boy has heard the same thing, and it results in great detective names for us: Gillian Crest and Alexander Caldwell. His drag name would be Cubby Caldwell...


----------



## stv578 (Aug 19, 2008)

Good evening everyone! 

Just wanted to catch up and I'm off to bed. I am determined to stay up till midnight tomorrow to watch Rock of Love season 2(yes, I am hanging my head in shame, but I quite enjoyed season 1!!!). We're normally behind with the VH1 and MTV reality shows here. 

So I'm quite excited for Thursday!  Even though I'll be getting my first pay cheque in over two years, I'll have to pay off some CC's that crept a little too high when I had no income!  It's actually a good feeling.  I think I'm now pretty much decided on my haul, which'll be Cherry Blossom l/g, Lightly Ripe l/s (B2M), Bing mattene (B2M), Silverstruck n/p and the Spiced Chocolate quad (from DH).  And then I may use some of my HBC points (Cdn gals will know what this is) to redeem a $20 gift card and put it towards the Tempting quad.  

Hope everyone is doing well.  I'm getting quite a kick out of some of the drag names, particularly Trixie Cross and Charlie Fernbank 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hannah, I'm not feeling the Shadowy Lady quad too much, mostly because I find the one's that have contrasting shades to be more versatile.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Well my stripper/drag/pornstar name would be: Mercedes Steel. I think if I really sat down and thought about it, I think I could come up with something a little better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That is a pretty good name! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Mine's on my lower back!  Most people are surprised when they find out I have a tattoo.

My porn name would be Elizabeth Grand...a bit better than my drag name._

 
That is a pretty good name as well!  I don't think a lot of people would believe that I have a tattoo as well.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I had a wonderful time and missed speecktra and the specktrittes!_

 
Welcome back Nora dear. We missed you! Glad to hear you had a wonderful time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I am not tattooed._

 
Neither am I, nor will i ever be. It is against my religion and I personally find them to be kind of gross (no offense of course to those who have em cause i <3 you all!)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_ I can't wait to go to Europe.  I especially want to see Paris._

 
Ditto and then some.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_I love our convos guys_

 
And we heart you too Hannah! Welcome back! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I agree that boobs are fun to talk about.  I think mine are pretty neat but I never seem to date guys that are that are boob guys.  Too bad for them because they have a lot to work with! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha, that is awesome Katie! My bf is definitely a boob man, as if you all didn't already know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Good evening everyone!_

 
Thanks for popping in Nora, come back and visit us soon!

Off to bed ladies, will post lots more tomorrow


----------



## KikiB (Aug 20, 2008)

As far as boob men go, I would rather attract a guy who is attracted to girls who are curve-free, so it can be inspiration for me to lose weight. All the guys who I usually attract have one thing on their mind only-sex. I'm trying to move away from that, so yeah.

Nora-you will LOVE I Love Money when you guys get it. You add the trashiest elements from the "I Love" shows, add a bunch of the usual suspects...it is way better than any of the Real World challenges, which just got to be SO stale. Apparently also there is going to be Charm School for the Rock of Love girls, I think I heard that Megan will be on there.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_ooh how do you like virgin isle ccb? i've been tempted b/c i like the idea of a coral lip but am scared id not use it much._

 
Virgin isle is thin and a little dry....and bright. I put sock hop over it...and it was okay. I dunnoo.....somethings missing. Its not the true coral I had hoped for, it was more orange-ish. I never used it, only tried it on at home.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_ 
Hannah, I'm not feeling the Shadowy Lady quad too much, mostly because I find the one's that have contrasting shades to be more versatile. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Your new avatar is SO CUTE!!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I've been putting off an industrial for months because it costs something like $70 after tax at the place I'd go to. Bleh. You do realise it can take up to a year to heal, too, right?_

 
Thats the same with the belly button....I dont care, I love how the industrial looks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_My nostril still hasn't fully healed and I've had it for 7.5 months. Mine did cost about $70 but that was piercing fee, the stud, and a tip. As far as other piercings, I want my bellybutton, and that is it. I am not thin enough yet to get it though-I have 15 more pounds that I want to lose. I think 118 is decent for my height. The hard thing is, most of it is in my stomach and thighs. My legs do not want to slim down at all, but I cannot wait to lose my curves._

 
Girl I have  more than a little gut and I climbed right on the table and got my belly pierced....at the HAIR SHOW in NYC in front of a crowd of people at that lol. I like it a lot....maybe it will actually be a confidence booster, so you will be more motivated to lose the weight? I love my freaking piercing.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_ 

Trying to one up me huh? Pffffftttt, im happy with my gg 




You know you love the look on their faces when you tell em your size at vs, i know i get a kick out of it, ha!
And yeah, i get what you mean. I know i look small because i am a 28 band, but i am a freaking gg so people need to quit saying they have seen bigger in the form of 36dd's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can you tell I have boob size issues? Hehe

So should there be a d+ bimbo subdivision? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Noooo. Trust me. I wish I was smaller. Im not happy with my H's...only sometimes.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_It sure did, lol! the 2nd one hurt more than the 1st. What sucks is that they go really slow! I nearly passed out!



I have a triangle of piercings if you know what I mean? two nipples and one hood! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The hood piercing didn't hurt, but WOW was it worth it for forplay!

I also have 5 tattoos, my biggest and favorite is my Koi Fish on my side. You can see the picture on myspace pictures. I promise you will not just get one!_

 
Okay so nay for the nippies, and yay for the hood. I definetly could use the hood, for the obvious reasons. but we wont get into that lol. I have one tatoo.....and yeah I need more!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_I've been wanting to get a couple small tattoos for a very long time, however my parents are way against it and I can barely stand getting my brows done. I could never get anything besides the bellybutton pierced-I have too many piercings for some places (some only allow one in each ear, nothing else at all, and then others only allow ears), and then the private areas...well yeah. After I inevitably get my heart broken by the guy I am hooking up with, I am going completely celibate until marriage. Kissing-only, the way that it should be all along._

 
Tattoos dont hurt that bad...When they outlined mine it hurt it felt like little pinches, but it didnt last very long. It gets sore. Then when they do the color, they like....rub it in with the needle, I cant explain it but it feels GREAT, after all that pinching....seriously. i got pleasaure from getting my tattoo lol....it sounds gross but Im just being honest. they are EXTREMELY addictive

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zantedge* 

 
_I only have my rook pierced. But I plan on getting 9 more by the end of this year... heh. Including this one: Image:Vertical Lobe-3.jpg - BME Encyclopedia I think I might get it for my birthday!_

 
The hell is a rook? LoL I like the vertical lobe....I need a list for all the piercings they come out with!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Hello my beloved Bimbos, I'm back! and boy i've got a lot of catching up to do!!! Missed you all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
We missssssed you!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_ 
US Rebecca love your posts girl! What are your plans for CoC? _

 
Thanks girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got Lightly Ripe and CoC...thats it. LoL I might pick upa  couple more things down the line, but itall depends.

For you guys getting jampacked, can you please put a sheeeeeer application of it on, so i can see what thats like? Thanks

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_ 
Okay well I totally forgot, I want to share my drag/stripper/whatever name.
its either Charlie Fernbank (which does sound kinda naughty) or if we go a bit older it could be Smudge Vince Leah (kinda gross. lol)_

 







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I agree that boobs are fun to talk about. I think mine are pretty neat but I never seem to date guys that are that are boob guys. Too bad for them because they have a lot to work with! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha the guys i talk to have no choice but to be boob men!!


----------



## KikiB (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Girl I have more than a little gut and I climbed right on the table and got my belly pierced....at the HAIR SHOW in NYC in front of a crowd of people at that lol. I like it a lot....maybe it will actually be a confidence booster, so you will be more motivated to lose the weight? I love my freaking piercing.

Tattoos dont hurt that bad...When they outlined mine it hurt it felt like little pinches, but it didnt last very long. It gets sore. Then when they do the color, they like....rub it in with the needle, I cant explain it but it feels GREAT, after all that pinching....seriously. i got pleasaure from getting my tattoo lol....it sounds gross but Im just being honest. they are EXTREMELY addictive_

 
Well I am not going to get it pierced UNTIL I lose the weight, because the main weight I have to lose is in the thighs and the stomach, so I would rather wait til I get down to or lower than my ideal weight, or at least don't look to have a Barq's Belly like how I do.

As for the tattoos, I mean I know that people say they are addictive, but at the same time I don't like pain. I was able to tolerate my nostril piercing because it was quick and easy, and my brow waxing is a necessity. But the tattoo...I don't think I would be able to. Not to mention I'm dealing with saggy skin at the ripe ol' age of 20, and I have stretch marks everywhere...and it would be impossible to hide it from my parents. I mean there is the possibility of getting one done down the road when I am moved up but by then I probably won't want to get a tattoo-mainly because of the pain and also the fact that I am so indecisive.


----------



## Zantedge (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_ The hell is a rook? LoL I like the vertical lobe....I need a list for all the piercings they come out with!

_

 
This! Image:Rook-1.jpg - BME Encyclopedia


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_ Noooo. Trust me. I wish I was smaller. Im not happy with my H's...only sometimes.
 haha the guys i talk to have no choice but to be boob men!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I was only teasing you. I must be a freak cause I love the size of mine (most of the time) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So I have an announcement to make, I will wait till more of you ladies arrive (it is not even 10 am here on the east coast)


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 20, 2008)

I won't pierce anything other than my ears, and I end up being tempted to pierce the living hell out of them. 

I ADORE surface piercings (I'd particularly love one on the back of the neck), but they reject so easily. And, even after fully healed, if you bump it the wrong way? Rejection process starts all over. That is one nasty scar, too.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_I was only teasing you. I must be a freak cause I love the size of mine (most of the time) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So I have an announcement to make, I will wait till more of you ladies arrive (it is not even 10 am here on the east coast)_

 
Of course you're a freak, darling, and not just because of your boobs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm home sick from work today. Woo. My boy shook his head at my plan to simply live off of red lippies.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 20, 2008)

You know your MAC problem is a bit over the top when you sit and scrape the pigment residue out of an empty jar with a butchered cotton swab when you already have a full jar of that colour - because you just can't bear to waste that application's worth! Repeat for sixty-some jars.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_You know your MAC problem is a bit over the top when you sit and scrape the pigment residue out of an empty jar with a butchered cotton swab when you already have a full jar of that colour - because you just can't bear to waste that application's worth! Repeat for sixty-some jars. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You are nuts, and we <3 you for it. Is there a better use for a sick day? I think not


----------



## jenntoz (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Well my stripper/drag/pornstar name would be: Mercedes Steel. I think if I really sat down and thought about it, I think I could come up with something a little better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OMG, that is a good one!!!  Mine would be Patches Mountain, lol.

I'm a tattooed girl too, just one that I've had for about 10 years, but I really want to get my daughter's name on me(I think on my wrist)

Adina, I can't wait to hear your announcement!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 20, 2008)

Let me get the ball rolling on this, here is my big announcement






Ok, so as you guys have noticed, Janice popped in a few days ago to call me to a discussion. Eager to hear what she had to say, I had a chat with her on Sunday evening.

Here goes guys, the big news. 

This thread has become one of the most popular on specktra. We generate tons of traffic and our post count has reached monumental proportions.
That being said, Janice will soon be moving this thread over to our own sub-forum some time soon.

Here comes the change- in order to look out for our best interests, I have discussed with both Janice and a few members the concept of changing our title to make bimbo into an acronym. This is so that people don't come to the forum judging us because of our choice of name. By switching to an acronym we will still be true to our roots while switching it up a bit at the same time. 

So I am now open to suggestions, what do you have in mind? An acronym that exemplifies our group's spirit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I open with a suggestion of my own:
Bold Intelligent Masterful Beautiful Outgoing

Or it could be a sentence, whichever.

As you can tell my creativity flew out the window this morning. Either that or its still sitting on my pillow. Haha

Any questions ladies, please ask me. 

Special thanks to the lovely Janice for giving us our own subforum <3

Let the discussions begin. Once we have a few options we can take a vote 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 After all we are a democracy of bimbos


----------



## jenntoz (Aug 20, 2008)

How Exciting!!!
I have something in my head like...
Best Independent MAC Beauty Organization of Specktrites
lol, not specifically that, but something like that, its the first thing that popped into my head
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I love your suggestion, I just think we should add "Specktries" to the end so we can stay bimboS


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I agree that boobs are fun to talk about.  I think mine are pretty neat but I never seem to date guys that are that are boob guys.  Too bad for them because they have a lot to work with! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Welcome back Nora!  We missed you around here!


We went to the outlet malls and I got babied lip laquer, utter pervette lipstick, strange hybrid lipstick, graphology matte 2 eye shadow, and pen n pink Matte 2 eye shadow.  
_

 





...on the boobs

Nora, it's great to have you back in our company! Sounds like you had a really great time. Our son & his wife have been married 2 yrs. & have gone to Paris each year *sigh*  I envy all of you

I love, love, love babied & utter pervette is one of my all time fave colors ever!  Enjoy!


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 20, 2008)

I have been throughout Nova Scotia, Prince Edward Island, Newfoundland, New England, to parts of New Brunswick, driven through Quebec to and from Montreal where I lived for a while, and gone to Florida to visit Disney World five times. That's the extent of my travelling. 

My parents like my younger brother than me and have sent him on trips to Greece, Spain, Italy, Australia and Hong Kong, and have been a BAZILLION places themselves. 

Some day I'll get somewhere, right?

EDIT: Oh, and I've been in Toronto overnight a couple of times and spent a few weeks in Ottawa.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 20, 2008)

I've been to a few places in BC, a few in Oregon, apparently some in Idaho, and then Hawaii when I was 6 months old. Not only did my parents not have the money for vacations but when I turned 5, my parents decided that we were going to be a one-car household and that we would not take any vacations. Do I feel deprived? Hell yes.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 20, 2008)

Im going to miss you guys...I'm leaving for Myrtle Beach today


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 20, 2008)

Byyyyyeeeee Rebecca! Have lots of fun!!!


----------



## jenntoz (Aug 20, 2008)

Have a great time Rebecca!!!


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 20, 2008)

Bitchy, intense, man-eating, big-boobed, ostentatious!

...Bold, Imaginative, Makeup-loving, Bright, Outgoing

Joe would like to suggest: Boobs in my bra, ole!

Or: Being indecent, my blouse opened! 

He's a silly thing. I like him. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like the word bright due to all of its varied meanings: intelligent, quick-witted, cheerful, colourful, light-reflecting. *grins*


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 20, 2008)

I <3 you so hard Samantha, and Joe is a riot. I need to ask my bf for some ideas, would love to hear his thoughts.

Who else has ideas? Ladies?

Have fun Rebecca!!


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 20, 2008)

My Cult Of Cherry Quads Arrived. Oh My God, Oh My God. Hurrah!!!!!!!


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 20, 2008)

Brash from the Spiced Chocolate quad is GORGEOUS. Ohhh, quads, how I LOVE you! I can go check out CoC wearing CoC! HURRAY!!

PLUS, I got Nuance, Pleasantry, Base Light, two fifteen-pan palettes, Blankety, Impassioned, and some pigment samples! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The mail must have known I need to do a bunch of depotting tonight and needed the palettes! Yippeee!!


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 20, 2008)

Adina, I can see why you like Blankety. It still has enough colour to not leave me lifeless! Woo. AND OH GOD IMPASSIONED! This is an AMAZING lipstick. It just POPS and brightens my whole face. YOU SHOULD ALL INVESTIGATE IT, YO. Unless you're afraid of bright lips, in which case it will scare the poo out of you. 

Base Light paint is surprisingly pretty. Gold pigment is delightful, and I imagine will be really pretty layered over Sharp. Ohhh, Sharp. *snuggles* I am no longer without mineralize blushes! Nuance and Pleasantry both swatch beautifully on me. Still glad I didn't pay retail, though. Next up: Merrily. 

Aaaannnddd, now that I have the palettes, I don't have to worry about what to do when I depot a bunch of shadows tonight! Wheeeee!


----------



## panther27 (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_Wrentham, thats the name lol. Thank you cause it was driving me nuts that I couldn't think of it. I really want to get there so much. When I do get there someday, I hope they have some cool stuff left. Yo will have to update all of us here what they have there at Lee
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





u_

 
Oh I definately will
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I cannot wait to go.I have never been to Wrentham before,maybe someday.


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 20, 2008)

How about...

 Bountiful Intellectual Minds But Outrageously Sexy

Brave  Inspired  Meaningful  Beautiful  Outgoing  Supportive

This is tougher than it sounds to come up with something lol


----------



## Susanne (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am back from work and very tired. Do you know what I am doing? I am watching QVC.com TV Live online right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't believe I am really doing it. Maybe I love listening to English right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am soo excited for CoC!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The collection will be released here on September 6th...

Have a great day you all


----------



## panther27 (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I've also heard that your middle name plus the street you grew up on is your detective name. My boy has heard the same thing, and it results in great detective names for us: Gillian Crest and Alexander Caldwell. His drag name would be Cubby Caldwell... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well then I guess my detective name would be Lee Taylor


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 20, 2008)

I don't think the s is necessary for the acronym... individually, we each qualify as a bimbo, but when you have more than one bimbo... bimbos! At least, that's what I'm sticking to. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I decided to play with Shadowy Lady first. Smudged Violet across the lid, whatever the palest shade is for highlight and down into inner corner, Deep Truth for outer two thirds of the crease, shadowy lady for outer corner and lining below lower lashes. Smolder on waterline and very thinly as top liner. I put on a combination of pleasantry and nuance and sculpted with emote, and put blankety on my lips. It's a smoky, fun look without being too dark. Blankety turns a soft neutral pink on me, by the way. My body chemistry likes to play with things. Hee.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Adina, I can see why you like Blankety. It still has enough colour to not leave me lifeless!_

 
Told ya, its a perfect nude lip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_This is tougher than it sounds to come up with something lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha, yes it is! I figure I will give you all until the end of this week to vote?
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Hi Bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hi Susanne! Isn't qvc.com wonderful? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_ My body chemistry likes to play with things. Hee._

 
Apparently so do you


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Told ya, its a perfect nude lip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Apparently so do you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Of course I like to play with things! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was kind of fun to watch Blankety turn more and more pink on me.


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 20, 2008)

AUGH.
Got in trouble at work. I have to stay an extra hour today. I'm sad. At work, they like to blame me for everything. I work as a teacher at an academy. When the kids don't do their homework. It's my fault. If the class is too hard. It's my fault.

1. I'm not there to make your kids do their homework. They are YOUR kids for a reason. I can't be at your house. Shoot, when I was a little, my mom would always yell at me to do my hw. Why don't these parents do the same?
2. It's too hard? It's their past teachers' fault. These kids are going into 8th grade not knowing that the area of a rectangle is length times width. WTF? I can't go over grade school work with them if I have to teach a 9 week Algebra I course, I don't have the time, I've been given a strict schedule that is IMPOSSIBLE to follow. And then, those kids have only been given word problems in the past as EXTRA CREDIT. What the hell? The WHOLE SAT is friggin word problems.
3. I have no past experience, they didn't train me. I got shit for letting kids out an hour early. I'm sorry, I didn't know, they didn't tell me this, I have never gone to a tutoring academy before, how am I supposed to know? I'm sorry, I'm just a glorified baby-sitter, you just don't want your kids around. I think that's just the saddest thing. You would think, this is the first thing they would tell me, to not let the kids out early. They tried the.. "We're worried for their safety if you let them leave early." kind of thing. First off, if they worried about this, they should have said something the FIRST DAY I started. But no, I got NO training, so this is my fault for not asking? I wasn't aware this was something I needed to ask about?

So yeah, after today. I'm quitting and not ever looking back. I don't want to work for such an awful place.
Bad parenting. ALL of them.

These kids had the nerve to demand for an A in the class. They said.. "Well, you know our generation is supposed to be worse than your generation, so you can't expect us to be able to do well in the class." SO I SHOULD REWARD THEM FOR IT!?

Yeah. So glad today is my last day.

I don't want a teaching career anymore. I thought it would be rewarding, but this was the most awful experience I have ever had.


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 20, 2008)

OHHHH Samantha! When I checked out CoC today, I totally thought about you. I kept thinking.. "Oh, she would like this color." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I adore the collection! It's the most beautiful collection ever!
And my list grew.

-Spiced Chocolate Quad
-Tempting Quad
-Cherry Blossom
-Liquor (This is going to be my FAVORITE color, I know it.)
-Cult of Cherry

Not picking up Lightly Ripe though. It's kind of blah to me, to be honest.

Can anyone picture any of those DARK mattenes on me?
I'm wondering if I should give any of them a chance...
I'm still scared of how dark they are!

I left with Viva Glam V l/g and Eden Rocks l/s today.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_AUGH.
Got in trouble at work. I have to stay an extra hour today. I'm sad. At work, they like to blame me for everything. I work as a teacher at an academy. When the kids don't do their homework. It's my fault. If the class is too hard. It's my fault.

1. I'm not there to make your kids do their homework. They are YOUR kids for a reason. I can't be at your house. Shoot, when I was a little, my mom would always yell at me to do my hw. Why don't these parents do the same?
2. It's too hard? It's their past teachers' fault. These kids are going into 8th grade not knowing that the area of a rectangle is length times width. WTF? I can't go over grade school work with them if I have to teach a 9 week Algebra I course, I don't have the time, I've been given a strict schedule that is IMPOSSIBLE to follow. And then, those kids have only been given word problems in the past as EXTRA CREDIT. What the hell? The WHOLE SAT is friggin word problems.
3. I have no past experience, they didn't train me. I got shit for letting kids out an hour early. I'm sorry, I didn't know, they didn't tell me this, I have never gone to a tutoring academy before, how am I supposed to know? I'm sorry, I'm just a glorified baby-sitter, you just don't want your kids around. I think that's just the saddest thing. You would think, this is the first thing they would tell me, to not let the kids out early. They tried the.. "We're worried for their safety if you let them leave early." kind of thing. First off, if they worried about this, they should have said something the FIRST DAY I started. But no, I got NO training, so this is my fault for not asking? I wasn't aware this was something I needed to ask about?

So yeah, after today. I'm quitting and not ever looking back. I don't want to work for such an awful place.
Bad parenting. ALL of them.

These kids had the nerve to demand for an A in the class. They said.. "Well, you know our generation is supposed to be worse than your generation, so you can't expect us to be able to do well in the class." SO I SHOULD REWARD THEM FOR IT!?

Yeah. So glad today is my last day.

I don't want a teaching career anymore. I thought it would be rewarding, but this was the most awful experience I have ever had._

 
That's dreadful. I know what you mean about bad parenting, too - I worked at a daycare a few years ago, and that was a truly saddening experience. Amongst my thoughts on having children is included: DON'T HAVE THEM IF YOU DON'T WANT TO SPEND TIME WITH THEM. 

The 'generation' stuff is bullshit. You get the A if you do the work. And, if you're just naturally quite bright, the work doesn't take much. I can't imagine sitting back and being ok with not knowing any of the stuff - I taught myself so much shit throughout school, you don't even know.

I'm going to stop before I start into a huge rant on parenting and the huge lack thereof that seems to be common now. I'll just say that I'm grateful that the mommies who are amongst us bimbos are good ones - or else I'd be frowning at yous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<3


----------



## kobri (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Joe would like to suggest: Boobs in my bra, ole!_

 




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_Bountiful Intellectual Minds But Outrageously Sexy
This is tougher than it sounds to come up with something lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I like that one. And it is so tough! I can't really think of five words that sum up this collective


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_OHHHH Samantha! When I checked out CoC today, I totally thought about you. I kept thinking.. "Oh, she would like this color." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I adore the collection! It's the most beautiful collection ever!
And my list grew.

-Spiced Chocolate Quad
-Tempting Quad
-Cherry Blossom
-Liquor (This is going to be my FAVORITE color, I know it.)
-Cult of Cherry

Not picking up Lightly Ripe though. It's kind of blah to me, to be honest.

Can anyone picture any of those DARK mattenes on me?
I'm wondering if I should give any of them a chance...
I'm still scared of how dark they are!

I left with Viva Glam V l/g and Eden Rocks l/s today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awwww, thanks so much! I've infected many people with thoughts of me when it comes to this collection, I'd say. *giggle*

I'd say you should give Bing or Kirsch a chance as a light stain. You know it's totally worth trying while it's at the stores/counters now instead of continuing to wonder and kicking yourself later. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've heard a number of people who are terrified of dark lip colours comment on how gorgeous Bing is. Just sayin'.

The quads are beautiful, with one exceptional colour each: Smudged Violet, Sharp and Brash. Holy crap, gorgeous. It's true that Sharp isn't terribly unique, but I adore it anyway. 

I still don't know what all I'll end up with tomorrow, but I've got enough for at least 11 B2M (one empty shy of 12... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), so I think I'll be covered.


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Awwww, thanks so much! I've infected many people with thoughts of me when it comes to this collection, I'd say. *giggle*

I'd say you should give Bing or Kirsch a chance as a light stain. You know it's totally worth trying while it's at the stores/counters now instead of continuing to wonder and kicking yourself later. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've heard a number of people who are terrified of dark lip colours comment on how gorgeous Bing is. Just sayin'.

The quads are beautiful, with one exceptional colour each: Smudged Violet, Sharp and Brash. Holy crap, gorgeous. It's true that Sharp isn't terribly unique, but I adore it anyway. 

I still don't know what all I'll end up with tomorrow, but I've got enough for at least 11 B2M (one empty shy of 12... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), so I think I'll be covered. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm so glad that you understand my situation at work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Okay! I will definitely give them a shot at least. The worst I could do is just wipe them off and be on my way out of the store with my goodies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll try Bing at least.

These quads are definitely the ones we were lacking this year! I didn't think I would want Tempting.. but the quad.. SHARP stole my heart. And the browns.. I could always use more, I don't have any of the colors, so it's okay.

I have one B2M to cover me for one of the lippies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I'll definitely be picking up 2 quads. and a few lippies. I'm going to better compare Sugar Trance and Cherry Blossom when I go tomorrow. I'm going to swatch them right next to each other. I really don't think I should pick up Cherry Blossom.. but it's SO beautiful! But yeah.. I should stick to the more unique colors. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Like Liquor!!!!!! AHHHH, I can't stand it, I love that color.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_I'm so glad that you understand my situation at work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Okay! I will definitely give them a shot at least. The worst I could do is just wipe them off and be on my way out of the store with my goodies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll try Bing at least.

These quads are definitely the ones we were lacking this year! I didn't think I would want Tempting.. but the quad.. SHARP stole my heart. And the browns.. I could always use more, I don't have any of the colors, so it's okay.

I have one B2M to cover me for one of the lippies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I'll definitely be picking up 2 quads. and a few lippies. I'm going to better compare Sugar Trance and Cherry Blossom when I go tomorrow. I'm going to swatch them right next to each other. I really don't think I should pick up Cherry Blossom.. but it's SO beautiful! But yeah.. I should stick to the more unique colors. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Like Liquor!!!!!! AHHHH, I can't stand it, I love that color. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's what testers are THERE FOR! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The purchase of these quads doubled the number of brown eyeshadows I own. Ha. I'm cool like that! I plan to wear the tempting quad tomorrow, in a look similar to my recent tea party concoction. I'm going to have SUCH a good time playing with all the lippies. I'm really debating over Cherry Blossom since I own Sugar Trance, too. Plus, I tend to prefer glosses with a bit more actual colour to them, you know? 

Tell me more about Liquer, please! That's one I've been on the fence about, whereas I'm damn certain about most sight unseen. Come now, enable the girl lusting after the entire collection!


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Everyone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I was wondering if anybody has any ideas what other shadow to pair with newly minted. I bought the color cause it looks so pretty, but I have so idea what to pair it with lol. Any ideas?


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_Hi Everyone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I was wondering if anybody has any ideas what other shadow to pair with newly minted. I bought the color cause it looks so pretty, but I have so idea what to pair it with lol. Any ideas?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Black, blues, purples, silvers, white or creams...


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Let me get the ball rolling on this, here is my big announcement

Special thanks to the lovely Janice for giving us our own subforum <3
_

 
Ok, how the heck did I miss this! I even posted & didn't see it. Bad, bad, bad mommy...child neglect I say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then I got all distracted playing with some of my Cult of Cherry stuff






 ...I'll have to think on this. I so love the title how it is...but I'm sure we'll be creative.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_How about...

Bountiful Intellectual Minds But Outrageously Sexy_

 
I love this one, too!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_AUGH.
Got in trouble at work._

 
I'm sorry you had such a bad day.  I just irritates me so much when parents don't take an active role in their children's lives.  And don't get me started on kids thinking they're entitled to _everything_.  What ever happened to hard work and the pride of earning that 'A' or first paycheck or whatever?  When I was in school, I did my homework before anything else, and I earned extra money by babysitting.  Ugh...like Samantha said, don't have kids if you don't have time for them.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh my...I wish a little moss grew on this thread once in a while...but it just doesn't! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope all is well - Welcome Back UK Nora! We missed you Girl! Hope you were able to pickup a fabulous pair of _platform heels_ in Spain...nobody makes 'em better, but maybe the Brazillians. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Samantha...Nice haulin'! What, exactly, do you guys do with your depotted shadows before they're able to find homes in a palette?

Congratulations Samantha! You've created a monster with this thread, and now...the Monster needs a disguise for the masses! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't know how I feel 'bout that! Are you selling out and going Corporate? Hmmmm...(?) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sorry I've been layin' low having a nervous breakdown over my iPod/iTunes issues. Since my old computer died I wasn't able to deauthorize my iTunes Library and I've been trying to load my new library with my iPod - we're talking 4,800 songs. 

Of course, Apple doesn't want you to be able to do this...soooooo bring on the ass pain!

My biggest concern is all of Stevie Nicks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bootlegs/Demos/out takes/Live Concerts, unreleased songs, etc., etc.
Yes...I'm a major Chiffon Head! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Next to makeup...Stevie is my greatest LOVE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will, literally, whither and die - if I lose all those! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Of course, I never backed any of it to disc! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Such a loser!

Anywhoooo...I spent the better part of an evening/early morning trying to figure things out, and by golly I think I've got it! Now all I have to do is delete 4800 songs, since I double downloaded without knowing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moral of this story...Kids please, please, please back-up your SHIT on your computers!!! I don't care how you do it - just DO IT! 
Not tomorrow, not next Tuesday, TODAY!

If any of you have iPod/iTunes issues let me know I may be able to help if this ever happens to you. GOD forbid! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Oh BTW if any of you would like any of my music - Stevie or otherwise let me know I'd love to share!


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Ok, how the heck did I miss this! I even posted & didn't see it. Bad, bad, bad mommy...child neglect I say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Then I got all distracted playing with some of my Cult of Cherry stuff






 ...I'll have to think on this. I so love the title how it is...but I'm sure we'll be creative._

 
I love the title as is, too. *clings to it* 

Silly Mommy!


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 20, 2008)

I'll have you all know...

...Yesterday I, actually, checked in with this thread/posts before I went to the MAC webpage to view CoC!

Yeah...how's that for loyalty and dedication? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















I ask you?

And I'll swear on my Dazzleglasses that's the truth!


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_ 
Samantha...Nice haulin'! What, exactly, do you guys do with your depotted shadows before are able to find homes in a palette?

Congratulations Samantha! You've created a monster with this thread, and now...the Monster needs a disguise for the masses! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't know how I feel 'bout that! Are you selling out and going Corporate? Hmmmm...(?) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh BTW if any of you would like any of my music - Stevie or otherwise let me know I'd love to share! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks! I have 3 empty quads on hand for travelling purposes, as I used to not live with the boy and go spend nights at his place quite often. You can pop the dividers out and use one like that for a blush. If I fill up all 12 slots, I sure as hell need a new 15-pan palette! My orange tangent has been hanging out in a quad for a while.

I love my monster. *snuggles* I am kind of so not in favour of the name change, but, sigh, so be it. There is NO WAY I would see bimbo done away with entirely. If I have my way, I'd love to see the subforum called "Bimbos Unite!" and then have its description elaborate into the crappy acronym. Hahaha... *cough* The acronym is clearly simply for appeasing purposes, in my mind. 

As for portable music, I'm an iriver user. I have some issues with ipods... for example, I hate that they are not easily opened by the user. Batteries die eventually, yo. Plus, the fact that the menu doesn't loop really upsets me. So, I got Deirdre, my 20GB iRiver, for about $80. Music is yummmmmmy.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 20, 2008)

...Pssst, TamEva, what all have you got? I'm noticing a sore lack of Stevie over here for one thing, and I don't mean Wonder.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Let me get the ball rolling on this, here is my big announcement 

This thread has become one of the most popular on specktra. We generate tons of traffic and our post count has reached monumental proportions.
That being said, Janice will soon be moving this thread over to our own sub-forum some time soon.

Special thanks to the lovely Janice for giving us our own subforum <3_

 
























































































































































Can you tell I am excited!!!  That is such freaking awesome news!  I love you all and can't wait to get our own subforum!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Im going to miss you guys...I'm leaving for Myrtle Beach today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
Have fun!  We will miss you!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Bitchy, intense, man-eating, big-boobed, ostentatious!

...Bold, Imaginative, Makeup-loving, Bright, Outgoing_

 





 I love them both!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Brash from the Spiced Chocolate quad is GORGEOUS. Ohhh, quads, how I LOVE you! I can go check out CoC wearing CoC! HURRAY!!

PLUS, I got Nuance, Pleasantry, Base Light, two fifteen-pan palettes, Blankety, Impassioned, and some pigment samples! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The mail must have known I need to do a bunch of depotting tonight and needed the palettes! Yippeee!!_

 
Have fun with all of your new stuff!  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Hi Bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am back from work and very tired. Do you know what I am doing? I am watching QVC.com TV Live online right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't believe I am really doing it. Maybe I love listening to English right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am soo excited for CoC!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The collection will be released here on September 6th...

Have a great day you all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hi Susanne!  Watch out....QVC can be addicting especially the makeup shows! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Ok, how the heck did I miss this! I even posted & didn't see it. Bad, bad, bad mommy...child neglect I say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then I got all distracted playing with some of my Cult of Cherry stuff






 ...I'll have to think on this. I so love the title how it is...but I'm sure we'll be creative._

 
Well you are a busy mommy taking care of all of us!  With all of us crazy kids running around it is any wonder that you and Mr Spy get anything done! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wow I missed a lot today!  I just wanted to say that I love this tread so much and I hope that by having our own subforum that more people will want to join in on our conversations.  I want everyone to feel welcome!  Who knew when Samantha typed the words Dazzleglass bimbo that it would turn into all of this.  As dorky as it sounds I think of all of you as friends and I am glad that we have gotten to know each other so well.  Alright enough with the sappy stuff and on to CoC (I still can't type that without laughing thanks to glam8babe!).

So my mom bought me the three CoC quads but I have to wait until my birthday to get them which is September 12.  I don't think that I can wait that long to play with them!!  I have to say that video on the MAC website is the dumbest thing I have ever seen.  I can't wait to go to the counter tomorrow and play with all of the new stuff!!

Sorry this is like the longest post ever!  I hope that you are all well today.  Love ya all!


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_TamEva, sorry, I hope I didn't offend with my insinuating you weren't sharing your name, I totally get it, love how you amalgamated the two names!_

 
Not at all!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ladies I've really been Loving all the Drag/Stripper/Aliases you all have.  

Ahhh somewhere in a _parallel universe - _
The likes of Trixie Cross, Mercedes Steel, Charlie Fernback, Patches, and Smudge are being brought down in some 3 month long _sting operation_ by Gillian Crest, and her partner, Cubby Caldwell


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 20, 2008)

^^^Coach...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Just looking at all the happy stuff dancing around!

Awesome about the Birthday quads (I'd be beggin for them early). I hope you love them. I'm really loving the Spiced Choc & the Coc <-----hahaha lipgloss I wrote that earlier, but then I said I had been playing with my CoC - well, I just deleted it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hi Everybody!


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Not at all!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ladies I've really been Loving all the Drag/Stripper/Aliases you all have.  

Ahhh somewhere in a parallel universe - 
The likes of Trixie Cross, Mercedes Steel, Charlie Fernback, Patches, and Smudge are being brought down in some 3 month long sting operation by Gillian Crest, and her partner, Cubby Caldwell  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
That's fantastic! I love it. 

I also love what you've done to Ms Russian Red there.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_...CoC...I still can't type that without laughing thanks to glam8babe!.

So my mom bought me the three CoC quads but I have to wait until my birthday to get them which is September 12._

 
I know same here...the _nastiness_ never even dawned on me until Glam8babe and Rebecca made light. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




September 12 ....oh NO!  That won't do! You need to rescue them.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_That's fantastic! I love it. 

I also love what you've done to Ms Russian Red there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

OMG...can we talk?

What was really goin' on with those CoC face charts?

Whaaaaaaat?

Thanks, _Ms. Russian Red _didn't want to wait 'till _Halloween_ to make her debut!

I didn't alter her makeup, although, I did take her lipglass off so she simply is matte on her lips. 

Scary Face charts...I really was left perplexed. Maybe these _are_ their Halloween Facecharts?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I did love the eyes on _Bing _and _Cherry Blossom_, though!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 20, 2008)

I think if I beg and plead with my parents they will give them to me early.  I made my mom tell me that she got them because she knows that I would flip if they sold out and I didn't buy them because I thought she was.  

I told my boyfriend I wanted pigments from the overrich collection for my birthday and he looked at me so confused.  We had to have a small lesson today on what a MAC pigment looks like and exactly which colors I wanted.  He puts up with so much and I love him for humoring me while I tell him about makeup because I know he doesn't give a rats behind!


----------



## Zantedge (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_
I love my monster. *snuggles* I am kind of so not in favour of the name change, but, sigh, so be it. There is NO WAY I would see bimbo done away with entirely. If I have my way, I'd love to see the subforum called "Bimbos Unite!" and then have its description elaborate into the crappy acronym. Hahaha... *cough* The acronym is clearly simply for appeasing purposes, in my mind._

 
I completely agree!

And Momma Spy: I *can't wait* until I get my CoC so I can play with it ^____________^ 
It keeps getting bigger too (my list, that is) I don't know what to doooo. lol Hopefully something looks terrible on me so I can save money.


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_....I decided to play with Shadowy Lady first. Smudged Violet across the lid, whatever the palest shade is for highlight and down into inner corner, Deep Truth for outer two thirds of the crease, shadowy lady for outer corner and lining below lower lashes. Smolder on waterline and very thinly as top liner. I put on a combination of pleasantry and nuance and sculpted with emote, and put blankety on my lips. It's a smoky, fun look without being too dark...._

 
sounds AH-MAZING! I'm definitely sold on Shadowy Lady fo-sho! (I just needed a slight nudge, it had fallen off the list last night but is so on for my lunch time gallivanting tomorrow!)

I am creative in other rights, but...to come up with an acronym definition for bimbo? ill vote on one but can't come up with one atm. must be hump-day brain farts.

rebecca have fun in myrtle beach! okay i have to now back up a few pgs and catch up!


----------



## kobri (Aug 20, 2008)

How about we just put B.I.M.B.O.s Unite so it looks like an acronym, but doesn't actually mean anything?

Also TamEva I am always looking for new music suggestions! I haven't loaded most of my CDs onto my iPod yet, but I still have 3200 songs on it already. 

Thank goodness I wasn't the only one thrown by the face charts! I agree that we need a thread of Bimbo face charts, sometimes the looks you guys come up with sound so interesting, but I can't always picture the execution.


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 20, 2008)

yes. ---lol i said just yes....but now i realize i should add to this. i mean yes like just saying bimbos unite no def'n.

Janice, if you are checking in.....do we really have to have a definition? Can we be Bimbos Unite (Bright Inventive M....) whatnot?  Keep bimbos unite just as it is? If not I think we'll be able to deal. Thanks for giving us such a huge honour! (see ppl REALLY love the Specktra community you have carved out here!--ignore tha haters!)

I am lately into Timberland. Shock Value has a lot of faster music I love listening to when walking. My music mix is currently a lot of Finger Eleven, Timberland, JT, Buckcherry, Linkin Park, Three Days Grace (my brother's rock music kinda rubbed off on me).

Okay and I don't know what to think of this today guys, I've been thinking of going to law school. I *think* it is just my kinda freaking out about where my life is headed (is accounting for me?) but the thought of three years of law school, not to mention i'd have to take my lsats and IF i got in, it wouldn't start til next fall. That would put me at graduating at 28...then finally starting a career? I realllly wish there was a way to figure out if i could figure out if i'd like this for career or not.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 20, 2008)

Attention Makeup Mavens: HELP

TamEva really needs your help!

Like Adina, I'll, also, be hitting the stage this week.

We're doing a Chicago Show this Fri. as a Charity Fundraiser event. Yours truly will be starring as Velma Kelly. I've done it a million times before that's not the problem.

What I need is some fresh ideas in creating my Makeup look as Velma! 

When I've done Velma before, usually, I just use Shimmertime Piggie/Sketch/Carbon and smoke it out.

But since the new CoC collection came out I'm wondering if I should rock some of these looks instead. I will definately be wearing Burgundy L/P / So Scarlet Lippie / CoC L/G

...and of course some reflects glitters as a highlight, maybe the _Pearl_ one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyone have any ideas for the eyes?

I kinda liked the eyes on _Cherry Blossom_ CoC Face chart w/h Artifact P/P and, even though, it looks scary the eyes on _Russian Red_ face chart w/h the gesso accent. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Or will Shadowy Lady Quad be the answer to all?

Last Pic below is of Kelly Osbourne in Chicago as Mama Morton!

What would you all do?  Help!


----------



## stv578 (Aug 20, 2008)

Ladies, I am so friggin' tired. I wanted to respond to so many posts, but my brain just isn't functioning right now! And I wanna get to work early so I can drive a little farther than necessary tomorrow to go to my favourite MAC counter on my lunch! 

Of course I am very excited about the news regarding our thread! Ya, we rock! DH has been coming up with some ideas, I'll share them tomorrow! He loves thinking up names for things and we actually won a dinner at the top of the CN Tower once for a name he came up for some project at work!

Katie, I agree with about this thread and feeling like we're all friends! And I gave my DH the same lesson about pigments last Christmas! I'd say it's definitely true love when they actually listen to us go on about make-up!  

Anyway, there is so much more I wanted to add, but I'm done!  

Oh, TamEva, I'm glad you were able to recover your music, what a shame that would've been.  I have yet to invest in an ipod, but really should.  I love a lot of the older classic rock, especially the Doors, Hendrix and Zeppelin.  I am a rocker at heart, though one wouldn't think so looking at me!  Oh, and I should add a little Canadian content as well, as I also really love Neil Young and saw him live twice and thinking about seeing him when he hits TO December 4th.  

Anyway, now I really gotta go.  But hopefully I can catch up more tomorrow night!  

Good night everyone!


----------



## Zantedge (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_  Oh, and I should add a little Canadian content as well, as I also really love Neil Young and saw him live twice and thinking about seeing him when he hits TO December 4th.  

 Good night everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*is jealous* lol I'd love to see him live.

Goodnight!!


----------



## kobri (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Oh, and I should add a little Canadian content as well, as I also really love Neil Young and saw him live twice and thinking about seeing him when he hits TO December 4th._

 
Man Neil Young puts on a great live show eh? I got tickets in the second row when he came to Halifax and it was a really good time.

TamEva I think you've got the right idea with the makeup. I've also seen swatches of Jampacked over So Scarlet and that makes a great lip too. That era was all about lips, lashes n liner no? It's difficult to picture it any other way than CZJ.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 20, 2008)

TamEva...I think the Shadowy Lady Quad is the answer to your prayers.  It would be a fun twist on the original look.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_I am lately into Timberland. Shock Value has a lot of faster music I love listening to when walking. My music mix is currently a lot of Finger Eleven, Timberland, JT, Buckcherry, Linkin Park, Three Days Grace (my brother's rock music kinda rubbed off on me).

Okay and I don't know what to think of this today guys, I've been thinking of going to law school. I *think* it is just my kinda freaking out about where my life is headed (is accounting for me?) but the thought of three years of law school, not to mention i'd have to take my lsats and IF i got in, it wouldn't start til next fall. That would put me at graduating at 28...then finally starting a career? I realllly wish there was a way to figure out if i could figure out if i'd like this for career or not._

 
I'm a big rock fan, but I mix in JT, Rihanna, etc...

Hannah...I'll be the first to encourage you to try for Law School.  You already work for a law firm, so that could be a great for you since it might even give you an "in" for clerking in the summers.  Plus, you'll have a year to keep working there and get all the advice from the attorneys you can.

Start studying for those LSATs pronto because you'll need to take them soon.  Starting a career at 28 really isn't so bad.  I'm just about there and starting mine.  It's definitely doable and you'd be surprised how many non-traditional students (those who go back after a few years) there are.  You should definitely do it!  It's a lot of work, but so worth it.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_ 
Oh, TamEva, I'm glad you were able to recover your music, what a shame that would've been. I have yet to invest in an ipod, but really should. I love a lot of the older classic rock, especially the Doors, Hendrix and Zeppelin. I am a rocker at heart, though one wouldn't think so looking at me! Oh, and I should add a little Canadian content as well, as I also really love Neil Young and saw him live twice and thinking about seeing him when he hits TO December 4th. 





_

 
Nora...I LOVE your new avatar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!! Sooo cute!

Classic Rock all the way!  Neil Young is amazing he must put on a great show.

I've seen Stevie Nicks twelve times since I was 16.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_Okay and I don't know what to think of this today guys, I've been thinking of going to law school. I *think* it is just my kinda freaking out about where my life is headed (is accounting for me?) but the thought of three years of law school, not to mention i'd have to take my lsats and IF i got in, it wouldn't start til next fall. 

That would put me at graduating at 28...then finally starting a career? I realllly wish there was a way to figure out if i could figure out if i'd like this for career or not._

 
Oh that is a pickle! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish I could give you more of an informed answer other than my heart wishing for you to pursue law because that's where I think the world needs you the most. 

I think you may have something incredibly big to contribute to the world of law and in the process pave the way to astounding opportunities for yourself!


----------



## kobri (Aug 21, 2008)

OMG I just found $45 tucked inside a receipt in my purse, CoC here I come yay!


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_OMG I just found $45 tucked inside a receipt in my purse, CoC here I come yay!_

 
OMG ...that's so funny cuz last night I found $38 in my suitcase pocket and I squeeled!  Hello! *snap*


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 21, 2008)

I didn't find any money
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Ok I know I ask a ton of questions, but heres another lol. Ok since I have too much crap for school that I have to buy,i can't buy the Shadowy Lady quad
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Ok, I am in loveee with smudged violet and i wanna know if theres a dupe. I know MAC doesn't have one, but what about another brand?


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_OMG I just found $45 tucked inside a receipt in my purse, CoC here I come yay!_

 
Wow lucky you!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_OMG ...that's so funny cuz last night I found $38 in my suitcase pocket and I squeeled!  Hello! *snap* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Geez....that never happens to me! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_I didn't find any money
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Ok I know I ask a ton of questions, but heres another lol. Ok since I have too much crap for school that I have to buy,i can't buy the Shadowy Lady quad
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Ok, I am in loveee with smudged violet and i wanna know if theres a dupe. I know MAC doesn't have one, but what about another brand? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I want to know this as well!


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_ Ok, I am in loveee with smudged violet and i wanna know if theres a dupe. I know MAC doesn't have one, but what about another brand? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I find this really hard to believe, honestly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Of all MAC's purples...this Smudged Violet better live up or you all are gonna here 'bout it!  

It just looks soooo dupable!  Maybe something from Urban Decay?


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Wow lucky you!



Geez....that never happens to me! 



I want to know this as well!_

 
I have been looking on Sephoras website for a dupe, so far no luck. Damn it lol. I am determined to find one


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_I find this really hard to believe, honestly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Of all MAC's purples...this Smudged Violet better live up or you all are gonna here 'bout it! 

It just looks soooo dupable! Maybe something from Urban Decay?_

 
I looked at Urban Decay becuase thats the first brand that came to mind. I didn't see anything like it on the site.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_I looked at Urban Decay becuase thats the first brand that came to mind. I didn't see anything like it on the site.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What about Christian Dior, only thing is they have those 5 shadow combos =$52 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?

But I thought I saw a Purple in one of them that was close.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I love this one, too!

I'm sorry you had such a bad day. I just irritates me so much when parents don't take an active role in their children's lives. And don't get me started on kids thinking they're entitled to everything. What ever happened to hard work and the pride of earning that 'A' or first paycheck or whatever? When I was in school, I did my homework before anything else, and I earned extra money by babysitting. Ugh...like Samantha said, don't have kids if you don't have time for them._

 
Growing up in an affluent suburb, I definitely know how it is with entitlement...most kids get cars when they turn 16. New ones, too. Also they have parties, clothes, get trips, everything. Pretty much any clothes I wanted after I graduated from high school, aside from my first set of work clothes, I had to buy myself. I hated doing homework, no doubt about it, and I wasn't expecting A's. Kids these days are rotten. I am hearing it all over that the kids are just hellions...and I only see it getting worse.

So today was crazy-nice weather as I was leaving for work, so I don't bring a sweatshirt. Well as I go to leave to go home, it is raining cats and dogs. As my bus is about to come, I see my dad's car. I had hoped that he was driving home, but it turned out that he was going for a physical therapy consultation-that turned into a 100 minute session. I was able to read 2 issues of People, one of Seattle, and one of GQ while waiting. Then I ended up going to a little restaurant with the parents-the food was decent-and then we had to go back down PAST the mall to pick my brother up, who just had his orientation for his new job.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 21, 2008)

I am sure that once I go to the counter tomorrow and I see smudged violet in person I will be of more help.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 21, 2008)

Well I don't have anything I can buy this week...sadly. My Goldmine shattered so I will try and press it into something else. I have three shadows like that, plus one that is almost done, and mascara. Just need to finish one more item and then I could have a B2M, although I am probably going to wait until I accumulate a few empties. I'm almost hitting pan on Moon's Reflection but I still have a long ways to go.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 21, 2008)

TamEva, I think the Shadowy Lady quad could do it! I know some people have issues with Shadowy Lady itself, but I find that over another shadow, I have no problems blending it - such as when I put it over Deep Truth yesterday. Everything blended oh-so-nicely. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've seen Michael Buble twice in concert! I'm cool and you know it. I love Rat Pack stuff, which he covers a fair chunk of, and he's really quite nice and entertaining. I love a lot of stuff, though, including bagpipes. 

I think within the bimbos subforum there should be a thread full of nothing but suggested acronyms for "bimbo", and in that case "B.I.M.B.O.s Unite!" could be perfect. Mwahahahaha... Can we get away with this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd be happy with that. 

As for bimbo face charts, my printer's being stupid, but still scans well, so I'll see if I can nab some blank face charts at MAC today. I'm sure their paper is better suited to it than mine, anyway. We bimbos need to create our own CoC face charts for sure. I like aspects of some of the MAC ones, but none are looks I'd go for as is. Ohhh, no. 

I need to get my depot on sometime soon. Bleh. I only have 10 B2M worth in pigment jars since I went a bit overboard with Starflash. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I have to depot those suckers and Warming Trend (Samantha owns a neutral!? Dear cheese! What is the world coming to!?!). 

My boy has learned what things such as pigments and quads are. We've had lessons. Hey, I've had to learn about Dungeons and Dragons and an assortment of superhero comic book characters, he can damn well learn about makeup. It's only fair. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Speaking of quads, though, my Amazon Eyes is missing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aaaand I have 1/5 of the MAC premade quads! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not counting trios or palettes. Ahem.

I'm psychotic and have complete lists of some of the MAC products. Ask Adina. She'll probably shake her head and sigh.

I have no ideas regarding other brand dupes for Smudged Violet, but I know I certainly don't have one. Mmm, Smudged Violet. It was almost sad to take it off last night before bed!


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 21, 2008)

^^^^
Girl...what are you doing up at this hour? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good Morning!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Where's the coffe 'n' doughnuts?


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_TamEva, I think the Shadowy Lady quad could do it! 
I've seen Michael Buble twice in concert! I'm cool and you know it. I love Rat Pack stuff, which he covers a fair chunk of, and he's really quite nice and entertaining._

 
You Rock! 

I want to have Michael's Love Child!  Could happen!


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_As for bimbo face charts, my printer's being stupid, but still scans well, so I'll see if I can nab some blank face charts at MAC today. I'm sure their paper is better suited to it than mine, anyway. We bimbos need to create our own CoC face charts for sure. I like aspects of some of the MAC ones, but none are looks I'd go for as is. Ohhh, no. 

I need to get my depot on sometime soon. Bleh. I only have 10 B2M worth in pigment jars since I went a bit overboard with Starflash. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I have to depot those suckers and Warming Trend (Samantha owns a neutral!? Dear cheese! What is the world coming to!?!). _

 
I just scored some face charts the other week, and yes it's that heavier, porous paper perfect for watercolors/paints and such.

Yes...I want to see some face charts with some eye crease definition...at least!

How is it that you've gone through your Pigments to the point of actual empty jars???


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_You Rock! 

I want to have Michael's Love Child!  Could happen!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
He's so superfantastic. Oh my.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_I just scored some face charts the other week, and yes it's that heavier, porous paper perfect for watercolors/paints and such.

Yes...I want to see some face charts with some eye crease definition...at least!

How is it that you've gone through your Pigments to the point of actual empty jars??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I haven't. I bought them here on specktra. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The MAs were stunned when I turned in 30 for starflash - wait until they see the 62 I have today! Right now I'm depotting my shadows to make up the rest so I have 11 B2M sets... one shy of 12... grumble, grumble.

I've been awake since 1 am, unable to sleep. Pah.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 21, 2008)

Also, if this blasted splitting headache i've had for days doesn't go away soon,  I'm going to get very cranky.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Also, if this blasted splitting headache i've had for days doesn't go away soon, I'm going to get very cranky._

 
Ever try rubbing a lemon on your forehead?


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_He's so superfantastic. Oh my.





I haven't. I bought them here on specktra. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The MAs were stunned when I turned in 30 for starflash - wait until they see the 62 I have today! Right now I'm depotting my shadows to make up the rest so I have 11 B2M sets... one shy of 12... grumble, grumble.

I've been awake since 1 am, unable to sleep. Pah._

 
Poo Poo I never finish anything to B2M. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I haven't depotted squat...yet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I still love the little pots...must get over this soon.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 21, 2008)

Joe offers: "Bread In My Belly, Oi!"


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Ever try rubbing a lemon on your forehead?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Nope, that's a new one to me.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Poo Poo I never finish anything to B2M. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I haven't depotted squat...yet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I still love the little pots...must get over this soon._

 
In my 15-pan palettes, I now have 69 eyeshadows. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also have a few pots - haunting, pagan, firespot and evening aura. I just don't have room for more than 70 pots! I still need to find homes for my smashbox and UD!

I have 3 blush palettes on the go, too, as well as some blushes still in their pots and a bunch of MSFs. I believe I have 11 different MSFs to date, with another one I got super cheap on its way! 

Oh my. I promise if I ever find my camera, I'll post pictures.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 21, 2008)

So, uh, Cult of Cherry? I basically cleaned up. The only things I'm missing are the polishes, creme cerise, chock-ful and O. I'll probably get O another day. 

This means I have:
-Tempting quad
-Shadowy Lady quad
-Spiced Chocolate quad
-Cult of Cherry lipglass
-Jampacked lipglass
-Liquer lipglass
-Cherry Blossom lipglass
-Rich & Ripe lipglass
-So Scarlet lipstick
-Lightly Ripe lipstick
-Kirsch mattene
-Bing mattene
-Blooming blush
-Plum du Bois blush

And I already own Russian Red and will have Rapturous after it makes a trip. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ohhh, man. 

I also got velvetella cremestick, valentine's lipgelee and poison pen today.

SO MANY GOODIES.


----------



## Susanne (Aug 21, 2008)

^^^ Amazing haul!! Enjoy it! Please post pics and swatches


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 21, 2008)

You are so naughty samantha! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love it!

Nora, you sound exhausted- rest up and visit us when you have!

Hannah- in your heart of hearts, if you think law is for you I say go for your dream 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tameva- work it in chicago. I say cat eye, shadowy lady quad, and so scarlet on them lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wheeeeeee its bebe dayyyyy

Hi Susanne!


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 21, 2008)

Crap. The girl screwed up. She gave me two Cult of Cherry glosses and no Cherry Blossom.


----------



## Susanne (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Crap. The girl screwed up. She gave me two Cult of Cherry glosses and no Cherry Blossom. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Is the store or counter far away? I always control my bag before leaving home


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





 Is the store or counter far away? I always control my bag before leaving home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's not that far away, but I've had a throbbing headache for three days and don't really want to go back to the mall right now. Plus, it was back to mac, which is generally no exchange. They SHOULD fix it, since it was their error, but it's just all the more nuisance.

Plus, I don't want to see a CoC gloss get binned!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_It's not that far away, but I've had a throbbing headache for three days and don't really want to go back to the mall right now. Plus, it was back to mac, which is generally no exchange. They SHOULD fix it, since it was their error, but it's just all the more nuisance.

Plus, I don't want to see a CoC gloss get binned!_

 
True. I am sorry. Feel better soon!


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 21, 2008)

...Maybe it's a SIGN. A SIGN that Cult of Cherry lipglass is SO FANTASTIC I need two. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In which case, I need to go buy Cherry Blossom.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_...Maybe it's a SIGN. A SIGN that Cult of Cherry lipglass is SO FANTASTIC I need two. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In which case, I need to go buy Cherry Blossom._

 
Always look for the positives 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I may or may not go to mac today before i go to bebe. Save me from myself


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_True. I am sorry. Feel better soon!_

 
Thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I might just be lazy and order Cherry Blossom from the MAC site. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I mean, I COOOOOOOOULD depot and then go grab Cherry Blossom for free, but that means going out again. Blech. Plus, I've been thinking about ordering Neutral Pink eyeshadow, which the Canadian site still has, and then this way they'd come together. 

Thoughts?


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_So, uh, Cult of Cherry? I basically cleaned up. The only things I'm missing are the polishes, creme cerise, chock-ful and O. I'll probably get O another day. 

This means I have:
-Tempting quad
-Shadowy Lady quad
-Spiced Chocolate quad
-Cult of Cherry lipglass
-Jampacked lipglass
-Liquer lipglass
-Cherry Blossom lipglass
-Rich & Ripe lipglass
-So Scarlet lipstick
-Lightly Ripe lipstick
-Kirsch mattene
-Bing mattene
-Blooming blush
-Plum du Bois blush

And I already own Russian Red and will have Rapturous after it makes a trip. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ohhh, man. 

I also got velvetella cremestick, valentine's lipgelee and poison pen today.

SO MANY GOODIES._

 
Wait a minute .....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I was just conversing with you not, but a few hours ago...you couldn't sleep you said!  

What did you do _camp_ outside the mall???


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 21, 2008)

Also, I was oddly a bit tempted by Chock-ful since it reminded me of rich chocolate. Layered with a colourful gloss, it could be fun. I just know I'd get almost no use out of it. I'm trying to tell myself to be good.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Wait a minute .....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I was just conversing with you not, but a few hours ago...you couldn't sleep you said!  

What did you do camp outside the mall???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No! I wasn't even there for open! It's 12:07 pm now. The joys of being far east coast. I still haven't slept, though.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Always look for the positives 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I may or may not go to mac today before i go to bebe. Save me from myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'll save you if you save me.


----------



## jenntoz (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_I find this really hard to believe, honestly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Of all MAC's purples...this Smudged Violet better live up or you all are gonna here 'bout it!  

It just looks soooo dupable!  Maybe something from Urban Decay?_

 
Doesn't Estee Lauder own MAC?  They might have a dupe


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I'll save you if you save me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha, we are both damned I think. At least we will go down swinging 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tameva, you better be hauling CoC today! Wow... that sounded so wrong. Ok, it just hit me, that is really wrong


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 21, 2008)

Adina Darling,

Have FUN tonight at the bebe Show! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And remember...

_...You better WORK!_ *Snap* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hugs!
Kisses! 
From yo Bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S. Don't forget to wear anti-slip guards on the bottoms of your shoes if necessary. 
At the very least - Hairspray the shoe bottoms so they're tacky if need be.
_No Carrie Bradshaw moments! LoL!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Tameva, you better be hauling CoC today! Wow... that sounded so wrong. Ok, it just hit me, that is really wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
That's a BIG LOL!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















_Woooooot!_


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 21, 2008)

So Scarlet is that divine, holy grail of a red I have been seeking for far too long. I am in love. 

Jampacked is wonderful. All the glosses are, really. Liquer is much better on lips than on the hand, by the way. And ohhhh, Bing mattene, YOU are my lover. I just wish Cult of Cherry gloss wasn't quite so pink.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Hi Bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am back from work and very tired. Do you know what I am doing? I am watching QVC.com TV Live online right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't believe I am really doing it. Maybe I love listening to English right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
Hey Susanne,

I was hoping I could find this post today...I love watching QVC! You should watch  the Saturday Night Beauty shows if you can, they start @ 7 pm us time...or tape it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like the jewelry shows too.

I bet you're excited to get CoC!!! Those lip colors will look so beautiful on you


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_No! I wasn't even there for open! It's 12:07 pm now. The joys of being far east coast. I still haven't slept, though._

 
Oh that was a total ignorant mind !%#k!  I thought you were only 3 hours ahead!  

Hee! Hee! Ignorance is sometimes bliss!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Great Haulin' Miss Thang_...I think you need to be cutoff now...I think you're gettin' makeup Haulin' O.D.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_And ohhhh, Bing mattene, YOU are my lover. I just wish Cult of Cherry gloss wasn't quite so pink._

 





 Isn't the rich color of Bing just fabulous!!!


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_ I just wish Cult of Cherry gloss wasn't quite so pink._

 

No Noooooo...It's not suppose to translate PINK!

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_





 Isn't the rich color of Bing just fabulous!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Ohhhh, it's unbelievable. All of these lippies are outstanding. I just put my CoC gloss over So Scarlet and... I have no words. There is no more perfect red lip. It doesn't exist. 

Adina, it's even deeper and richer than in the picture I saw of you with the same combo. Whether it's my body chemistry or your cam or what, I don't know, but holy cheese.

I'm not a back up girl, but the urge to buy a second so scarlet is pretty damn intense. 

Quick! Someone distract me! How is Neutral Pink texture and payoff-wise?


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey Kids,

Just want to wish everybody LUCK today at the MAC counter when/if you go.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope everybody has FUN making the right choices they'll be happy with!

Have FUN!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't forget to get a sample of somethin'


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Adina Darling,

Have FUN tonight at the bebe Show! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And remember...

...You better WORK! *Snap* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hugs!
Kisses! 
From yo Bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I <3 you Tameva- thanks so much! Wahooooooooo
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_That's a BIG LOL!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Woooooot!_

 
That was just for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_So Scarlet is that divine, holy grail of a red I have been seeking for far too long. I am in love. 

I just wish Cult of Cherry gloss wasn't quite so pink._

 
I told u, so scarlet is divine. Did you see kate hudson wearing it? super sexy i say on us pale chicas :-D

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Hey Susanne,

I was hoping I could find this post today...I love watching QVC! You should watch  the Saturday Night Beauty shows if you can, they start @ 7 pm us time...or tape it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like the jewelry shows too._

 
You know I love my qvc already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HSN has amazing jewelry too, the designer is victoria wieck and her gemstone pieces always get me tons of compliments


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_No Noooooo...It's not suppose to translate PINK!

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
TamEva, it's a rare red that does NOT turn pink or purple on me. My body chemistry loves to mess with things. If I swatch things to take pictures for other people, I have to snap the photo pretty much immediately, or the colour will change. Over the So Scarlet, though, it's coming back to red. It's still a deeply gorgeous gloss. It should have a pink tinge at most on the average flesh. 

Oh, man, I'm on CoC OVERDRIVE. I'm scared to go back for more, because if I do go back for Cherry Blossom (which I DO want, because it's different from Sugar Trance, it's not as sheer, definitely more a milky pink - sold!), I'll possibly end up with another So Scarlet, O, and maybe even Chock-ful! THIS MEANS I WOULD ONLY NOT HAVE CREME CERISE AND THE POLISHES. 

GAAAAAAAAH.


----------



## Susanne (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I might just be lazy and order Cherry Blossom from the MAC site. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I mean, I COOOOOOOOULD depot and then go grab Cherry Blossom for free, but that means going out again. Blech. Plus, I've been thinking about ordering Neutral Pink eyeshadow, which the Canadian site still has, and then this way they'd come together. 

Thoughts?_

 
Order it


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Order it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*giggle* Thanks, Susanne.
I think I've decided to be halfway sensible and wait until I get paid tomorrow. Once I see how much money I have to work with, then I'll go for it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Order placed!


----------



## KikiB (Aug 21, 2008)

I definitely recommend that you do that Samantha, because you don't want to go into overdraft mode now do you?

And yes, Cult of Cherry gloss IS so awesome that you need two.


----------



## kobri (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Quick! Someone distract me! How is Neutral Pink texture and payoff-wise?_

 
That is the one shadow I never thought I would hear you ask about, being that it's name is made up of Neutral, and Pink

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Don't forget to get a sample of somethin' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sample from MAC? What? How do you get samples?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Order it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The enabling here is just shameful!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 21, 2008)

Wow I am hyper today, wheeeeeeeeeeee.

Its all this CoC fever. I got a fever, and the only prescription is more MAC.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_I definitely recommend that you do that Samantha, because you don't want to go into overdraft mode now do you?

And yes, Cult of Cherry gloss IS so awesome that you need two._

 
1. It goes on my credit card.
2. I have overdraft protection.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_That is the one shadow I never thought I would hear you ask about, being that it's name is made up of Neutral, and Pink



Sample from MAC? What? How do you get samples?_

 
I know, it's a shocker. I like to change things up once in a while, though, and occasionally throw a more muted colour in against the bolder ones. Plus, there IS the odd occasion I need to be a bit tamer, such as if I were to testify in court... which I'm hoping I don't have to do, but it may well end up being the case come September. *shrug*

You can get samples from MAC by asking! The one at HSC is almost always out of sample jars, though.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 21, 2008)

I remembered one of the reasons I never curl my eyelashes: when I look up, they hit my brow bone, and it drives me crazy. 

I told my boy when he called on his break at work that I ordered the last gloss online (I didn't mention that it won't be coming alone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), and his response was, "Then what was the point of all those empties!?"

I didn't have to pay for 11 things in store! My massive haul in store today cost me under $70 after tax! THAT WAS THE POINT OF THE EMPTIES.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_1. It goes on my credit card.
2. I have overdraft protection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You are so crazy funny today! I have never seen anyone so excited - I love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm gonna be that way over the Ungaro Collection


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_You are so crazy funny today! I have never seen anyone so excited - I love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm gonna be that way over the Ungaro Collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's like MAC made this collection just for meee! I can forgive them for the booboo they made, though - creme cerise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

Ungaro looks fantastic, but nothing will compare to my beloved. *snuggles her heap of CoC*

Plus, I don't have to be guilty, because my rabbit corrected his brief dental problem himself! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One of his teeth got too long and he couldn't close his mouth properly and drooled all over himself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He gnawed it down, though, and all is good again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next paycheque I set aside my Manish Arora money. Fortunately, that's just a baby collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




CUUUUUULT OF CHEEEEEEEERRY! *dances about*

Oh - and for a non CoC thing? I ordered the double ended Wicked Lovely lippie from smashbox today. Figured I should have something a little lighter for when I want to switch things up, and I got a free o-glow sample and full size soft lights quad with it! HUZZAH!


----------



## kobri (Aug 21, 2008)

okay, just got back *sigh* I picked up so scarlet and jampacked today, more when I get money. It was just...so...beautiful!


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_okay, just got back *sigh* I picked up so scarlet and jampacked today, more when I get money. It was just...so...beautiful!_

 
What all did you love? TELL MORE.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_It's like MAC made this collection just for meee! I can forgive them for the booboo they made, though - creme cerise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

Plus, I don't have to be guilty, because my rabbit corrected his brief dental problem himself!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He gnawed it down, though, and all is good again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh - and for a non CoC thing? I ordered the double ended Wicked Lovely lippie from smashbox today. Figured I should have something a little lighter for when I want to switch things up, and I got a free o-glow sample and full size soft lights quad with it! HUZZAH!_

 
Yep, I DO believe it was made _just for you _





Poor rabbit - but the way you told it - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh my gosh...I absolutely LOVE, LOVE, LOVE that SB Wicked Lovely lip pencil!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got that cute little o glow sample too - its a pretty pink on me - but it didn't last on me very long


----------



## KikiB (Aug 21, 2008)

Well Samantha, you are lucky since my parents don't allow me to have a credit card-and I can't get overdraft protection because I have overdrafted so many times. I deserve worse than what I get, trust me. 

I'm just wiped out though because I worked a 3-hour shift...and then I have to leave three hours after getting home to go back and work another two. Back to school equals extremely exhausting clients.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 21, 2008)

Being 21 and legally permitted to get my own credit card at 19, my parents don't have much say. Plus, my dad actually supported it since, when properly maintained, it helps to build good credit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Did you know a rabbit's front teeth can grow up to FIVE INCHES IN ONE YEAR!? That's a lot of teeth! Also, my bunny freaking LOVES catfood.

And I've been wanting that smashbox lippie since I laid eyes on the wicked lovely collection. I was sad, though, that the dark gloss was out of stock. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't order sooner because I wanted to do the let's do lunch deal and I didn't want to pay the $10 shipping... Ah, well, I probably have enough glosses for now anyway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Speaking of which - I'm running out of makeup storage. I was fairly limited in the size of my plastic drawers in the first place, and those are now STUFFED and I have stuff sitting all over the place. This isn't good! I need to expand. Heh. My teeny gloss drawer is now overflowing, and my lipstick holding thingie is too small now, too, and there's more on the way! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OH OH OH! I was so proud tonight! I've trained my boyfriend well: he criticized another girls bad makeup! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It wasn't even super terrifying, it just wasn't good. Too much blush and excessive, crunchy-looking mascara. Too bad for him he doesn't like my grape juice-stained lips (Bing and CoC). He thinks they're too dark. Pfffft. He has more learning to do!

Mattenes + gloss != good mix. The mattenes tend to come up off the lip once you put gloss on, so it definitely sheers it out, even if you'd put on a heavy coat. It can be pretty and fun. 

The boy took me to supper at Steak & Stein. Oh man, now that's glamourous. We went to the grocery store after where I bought ice cream, whole wheat wraps, bananas and milk. Ooooh...

I'm in such a good mood from all this CoC!


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_It's what testers are THERE FOR! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The purchase of these quads doubled the number of brown eyeshadows I own. Ha. I'm cool like that! I plan to wear the tempting quad tomorrow, in a look similar to my recent tea party concoction. I'm going to have SUCH a good time playing with all the lippies. I'm really debating over Cherry Blossom since I own Sugar Trance, too. Plus, I tend to prefer glosses with a bit more actual colour to them, you know? 

Tell me more about Liquer, please! That's one I've been on the fence about, whereas I'm damn certain about most sight unseen. Come now, enable the girl lusting after the entire collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ah, much as I want the Tempting Quad and the browns would be a nice addition anyways, I just don't want this quad to go the way of some of my past purchases. As in, I get excited, play with it for a little, then I don't use it anymore.

Ahhhh, well, I'm picking up Liqueur today. I wish I could take a picture and post a swatch for it on my lips, but I'm at my bf's house, and while I have a camera, I don't have my data cable with me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll describe it to you in FULL detail when I get it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know I'm going to love that color, I LOVED it when I swatched it on my skin yesterday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait!

I think I'm going to B2M my Sugar Trance and stick with Cherry Blossom. I hate Sugar Trance the more I use it. It's just.. creamy with glittery, grossss.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_Hi Everyone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I was wondering if anybody has any ideas what other shadow to pair with newly minted. I bought the color cause it looks so pretty, but I have so idea what to pair it with lol. Any ideas?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
I suggest!!!! Shimmery dark browns in your crease!~ Or golden tan on the lid with Newly Minted in the crease. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Blues will look great with the color as well.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I'm sorry you had such a bad day.  I just irritates me so much when parents don't take an active role in their children's lives.  And don't get me started on kids thinking they're entitled to everything.  What ever happened to hard work and the pride of earning that 'A' or first paycheck or whatever?  When I was in school, I did my homework before anything else, and I earned extra money by babysitting.  Ugh...like Samantha said, don't have kids if you don't have time for them._

 
Yeah.. I thought teaching would be rewarding.. but I just ended up being a baby-sitter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just one that could teach math. I can't believe those parents pay like.. $50 an HOUR for tutoring. So each parent paid $900 for the Algebra I course! God, I could NOT believe that! WOW. I would NOT spend that kind of money for ALGEBRA I. I'll teach my own kids, plzkthx.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Moral of this story...Kids please, please, please back-up your SHIT on your computers!!! I don't care how you do it - just DO IT! 
Not tomorrow, not next Tuesday, TODAY!_

 
YES, I second this whole-heartedly. I have learned the hard way as well.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 21, 2008)

I ended up grabbing Liqueur today, and it is MUCH prettier on the lips than on the hand! Ohhh, man, I love these glosses! I can't wait for my MAC box with my secondary haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've changed my lip so many times today, it's ridiculous. Bing and CoC together make this fantastic grape juice colour that I friggin' love.


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 21, 2008)

^^ Yay! I realized that I was 5 pages behind or so after I posted that. GO ME! I'm SLOW. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just. 2 more hours. I will have my stuff. I WILL have it.

And yes, I can't catch up. On all this music.. coming up with a Bimbo acryonym.

AND BEING HAPPY THAT THIS GROUP AND THREAD IS DOING SO AWESOME!!!


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi everyone. Ok I went to MAC today, and holy crap I love COC. Ok that sounds bad, see what you all did lol. But for real, I saw So Scarlet in person, and its so pretty. I am going to B2M for that
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Now I saw smudged violet in person and I am in love. I don't know if you guys saw my post from yesterday, but I was wondering if there are dupes for that color(from any brand). I can't afford to buy the whole quad for just that one color. I need help


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Wow I am hyper today, wheeeeeeeeeeee.

Its all this CoC fever. I got a fever, and the only prescription is more MAC._

 
WAAAAAAAAAAAH.
Yep, I've got the fever too! I'm going to go and spend spend spend! It's been awhile since I really let myself go on a collection. So hopefully I don't do too much damage.


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_Hi everyone. Ok I went to MAC today, and holy crap I love COC. Ok that sounds bad, see what you all did lol. But for real, I saw So Scarlet in person, and its so pretty. I am going to B2M for that
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Now I saw smudged violet in person and I am in love. I don't know if you guys saw my post from yesterday, but I was wondering if there are dupes for that color(from any brand). I can't afford to buy the whole quad for just that one color. I need help
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
So Scarlet is going to look AMAZING on you, I know it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't know of any dupes. Sorry. Wish I could help, but that's one quad I have absolute no interest in.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 21, 2008)

See I didn't catch CoC fever like the rest of you, mainly because I am a brights girl. For me, I don't need a dark purple. I did purple on the eyes with Cult of Cherry lipglass (over Tropic Glow), but it was Beautiful Iris with Violet in the crease and Fuschia on the outer corner, and then UD's Headbanger glitter liner. Figure if I do darker eyes (and that is as close to a smokey eye as I will get), I require glitter.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_See I didn't catch CoC fever like the rest of you, mainly because I am a brights girl. For me, I don't need a dark purple. I did purple on the eyes with Cult of Cherry lipglass (over Tropic Glow), but it was Beautiful Iris with Violet in the crease and Fuschia on the outer corner, and then UD's Headbanger glitter liner. Figure if I do darker eyes (and that is as close to a smokey eye as I will get), I require glitter._

 
You! Do you have Impassioned lipstick? Now THAT is a bright lipstick! And so, so pretty.


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_So Scarlet is going to look AMAZING on you, I know it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't know of any dupes. Sorry. Wish I could help, but that's one quad I have absolute no interest in._

 

I didn't want the quad either lol. I have deep truth already , never use it, I hate blues on me, I don't need another hightlight, or dark puple color either. The only color that I love and is so unique is Smudged Violet. I want that color so bad
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Damn it, why can't they make this color a single lol. I hope I like So Scarlet on. I never and I mean never wear red lippies, or much colors at all. I usually do bolder eyemakeup and a neutral lip like pale pink or beige or a gloss. I am trying to go out of my comfort zone and try new things with this collection
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. You have me wanting the Liquor lipglass now *sigh* no more lol, I can't buy anymore.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 21, 2008)

I must be the lone bimbo with no CoC. I'm not going until Saturday. It's just too much of a pain since my counter is all the way across town from where I live and work.






  Hiiiii Susanne...it's been awhile!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Wow I am hyper today, wheeeeeeeeeeee.

Its all this CoC fever. I got a fever, and the only prescription is more MAC._

 





 Just picturing Christopher Walken saying that!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have fun at Bebe tonight!


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 21, 2008)

The newest suggestions: Burning in my bottom, ow!
Bats in my belfry? Out!

I will not be over Cult of Cherry for a long time. I have a feeling I am going to be largely vamped out for the next season.


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_
I also got velvetella cremestick, valentine's lipgelee and poison pen today.

SO MANY GOODIES._

 
Okay so is it bad I read this as Velveeta cremestick? lmao. Apparently fake cheese on the brain!~

So I am thoroughly jealous of your haul!

I on the other hand, was a bit disappointed. sigh. the shadowy lady quad was really hard to get ANY to show on me. I didn't get it; am still hesitating. I don't know. 

But I got spiced choc quad, jampacked (the ripe l/g was a bit disappointing), and got two overrich (i know, i know, i was going to skip them! but fell in love with the RICH colours of heritage rouge and copperbeam). Shazaaammmm!

Okay i know i'm doing this all ass-backwards, but now going back a few pages to again catch up!


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_Okay so is it bad I read this as Velveeta cremestick? lmao. Apparently fake cheese on the brain!~_

 





  That's how I read it, too!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_Hi everyone. Ok I went to MAC today, and holy crap I love COC. Ok that sounds bad, see what you all did lol. But for real, I saw So Scarlet in person, and its so pretty. I am going to B2M for that
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Now I saw smudged violet in person and I am in love. I don't know if you guys saw my post from yesterday, but I was wondering if there are dupes for that color(from any brand). I can't afford to buy the whole quad for just that one color. I need help
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I just got back from the mall and I took a big swatch of smudged violet to Sephora and although nothing is an EXACT dupe there were two that come extremely close.  The first is Urban Decay's crash.  Crash has a copper sparkle to it whereas smudged violet has more of a gold sheen to it.  Crash is also a lot frostier.  But they are pretty darn close.  The other close color is NARS shadow duo in Habanera (the darker of the two) which is a flatter blackened purple with a low level sheen.  Those were the only two that even came close to Smudged Violet.  Hopefully that helps a bit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I ended up buying more lip products today than I have ever before.  I got Kirsch & Bing Mattene, Cult of Cherry & Cherry Blossom Lipglass, and So Scarlet Lipstick.  I also ended up getting Blondes Gold and Antique Green pigments.  I wanted museum bronze but it was WAY too coppery for my liking.  

Hope everyone is doing well today!!  Happy CoC day!


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 21, 2008)

Yeah... I'm just waiting on my haul part two to show up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...which means I will have at least one of everything except for Creme Cerise and the nail polishes. <3

I love So Scarlet more than words. My boyfriend thinks it's too dark. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Red Enriched cremestick liner makes it deeper and richer, where as beet lip pencil just helps to keep it red rather than pink (which my body chemistry turns it when it is alone on me). 

I am in loooooooooooove. 

Smudged Violet and Lightfall show up just fine on me! Maybe it helps that I used Beige-ing shadestick as my base when I wore that quad the other night? I love Smudged Violet, though. 

This is the collection where I hauled like I've never hauled before. 

I'm going to go read now, rather than sit here and listen to cussing at video games. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm still loving the blushes, too. I just love this collection. I'm sorry, I can't help it. I know most people are having issues with blooming being too light, but for me, it's perfect. and plum du bois is gorgeous, and in the sun the shimmer just goes crazy, but it's super fine so it's not scary. and just... ahhhh. I could go on forever about this collection. *loves*


----------



## KikiB (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_You! Do you have Impassioned lipstick? Now THAT is a bright lipstick! And so, so pretty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Nope, I don't own a single lip product from the perm line. I just don't have the money to get perm stuff when there is all this LE stuff, and I can't even get all the LE stuff that I want due to my hours getting cut further and further back. I mean I am going to be damn lucky to get to 20 hours this week.


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 21, 2008)

oh god samantha, you have me so psyched for this collection---lol i'm thisclose to ordering some more.....though i'm pissed i didn't swatch any mattenes/lippies. *bad Hannah*

katie--those looked like great piggies you bought! blonde's gold had my eye too, though i have far too many light pigments full jars that i feel ill never get through so i managed to resist. but antique green *swoon*. museum bronze reminded me so much of cocomotion which i just got, so i resisted as well.

but am REALLY tempted to go and give the lippies a chance (I mean seriously, what was i thinking not EVEN SWATCHING?) I get marking-exams-money tomorrow! rock on!!!


----------



## stv578 (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zantedge* 

 
_*is jealous* lol I'd love to see him live.

Goodnight!!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_Man Neil Young puts on a great live show eh? I got tickets in the second row when he came to Halifax and it was a really good time._

 
He really does.  I saw him last about ten years ago, so he would've been around 57 yrs old i think, and he just didn't stop for the entire show!  It was great!  My brother was never a huge fan of Neil Young's and thought he was too folksy, but even he had to admit after seeing him live that the man totally rocks!  I really hope I can see him this winter.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Nora...I LOVE your new avatar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!! Sooo cute!_

 
Thank you TamEva!  That picture is one of my favourite pictures of my son.  If you were to actually see it up close you would see just how big that smile was on his face!  And he was only 3.5 months then!  *Sigh*, they just grow up too fast.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_ 





 Just picturing Christopher Walken saying that!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have fun at Bebe tonight!_

 
We love Christopher Walken!

Ditto the Bebe event - lucky gal

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_
But I got spiced choc quad, jampacked (the ripe l/g was a bit disappointing), and got two overrich (i know, i know, i was going to skip them! but fell in love with the RICH colours of heritage rouge and copperbeam). Shazaaammmm!_

 
Oooh - how is copperbeam? Thats the one I got - well it comes tomorrow


----------



## stv578 (Aug 21, 2008)

Samantha!  I haven't seen you this excited about any collection since I've known you (though admittedly, it hasn't been _that _long, but still!).  Amazing haul!  Hope you enjoy everything!

I also checked out the new collection that I won't name (haha) and for once did not pick up the pink lippie (Lightly Ripe), as I felt it was so underwhelming.  I ended up getting the Tempting quad, Kirsch mattene, Cherry Blossom l/g and Vintage Gold pigment as planned.  However, to my surprise I also picked up Blooming Blush!!!  I am also sending DH tomorrow to pick up *gasp* So Scarlet l/s and believe me when I tell all of you I do not own a single red l/s at the moment, but it was gorgeous! And liqueur l/g as well.  I forgot my pots today, and I'm pretty sure the f/s store near my work doesn't taking depots.  I'm also waiting on the Spiced Chocolate quad! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Considering this morning felt like a fall day weather wise, it just felt right getting richer fall shades.


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 21, 2008)

so scarlet, the swatches. so stunning!! very.tempted.

Adina--I hope your event is going awesome!! Thinking of you and sending good vibes.

You guys are UBER naughty, me loves it. CoC.....

Copperbeam--it really looked like a sweet chocolate type colour, a tinge of copper but not much, on me it was a lot more chocolate looking.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_Copperbeam--it really looked like a sweet chocolate type colour, a tinge of copper but not much, on me it was a lot more chocolate looking._

 
oooh, that sounds just like what i wanted - pretty. 

yeah, everybodys been a little naughty today


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 21, 2008)

so i was reading the CoC thread and saw Audrey got two of the mattenes, and I'd LOVE to try and recreate that Kate Hudson look. 

Tomorrow=shadowy lady for sure, but mattenes, i will swatch and we shall see


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 21, 2008)

Oh I forgot that Adina is doing her Bebe event today!  Good luck Adina!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cult of Cherry lipglass is soooo freaking gorgeous!  I haven't used it on my lips yet but in the tube it is the prettiest red I have seen in a LONG time!


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 21, 2008)

Holy crap! Ok I am so lost right now. I was planning on B2M for So Scarlet but I read in the COC thread that you can't B2M for limited edition!!! Um can anybody tell me what the story is cause I thought alot of you ladies out here were able to do that. If not I am going to be very sad.


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 21, 2008)

you can b2m for LE's, those are the only ones I've ever gotten. 2 mattenes, um 2 other lippies, ones even in LE packaging like orange, or whatnot

Just cannot B2M for a free viva glam lipstick!

Just be warned, there are just some counters/stores that have workers that aren't hip to the fine details of the rules.


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 21, 2008)

Okay!!! I'm back!

Got:
-Spiced Chocolat
-Tempting
-CoC (B2M)
-Liqeuer

I cannot tell you how much I LOVE CoC!!!! My bf said.. "I like it, you look like a Geisha." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HAHAHHA. I thought it was so cute/funny when he said, though despite that, he wished he could kiss me, but didn't want red gloss all over his lips. Poor thing!

And yes... sadly, I chickened out on Kirsch or Bing. I didn't want to try them on with my bf there, too self-conscious/shy. So I'll try them on when I get back to my own free-standing on Tuesday. Hopefully they'll still have them left. Though.. from how you guys are posting, it seems doubtful! I think Kirsch would probably be the better choice though.

But yes, had a good day today.


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Cult of Cherry lipglass is soooo freaking gorgeous! I haven't used it on my lips yet but in the tube it is the prettiest red I have seen in a LONG time!_

 
Other than Red Romp, I totally agree that this is THE prettiest red I have ever seen. I'm so tempted to get a back-up, but no way. I swore against back-ups!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Samantha! I haven't seen you this excited about any collection since I've known you (though admittedly, it hasn't been that long, but still!).  Amazing haul!  Hope you enjoy everything!

I also checked out the new collection that I won't name (haha) and for once did not pick up the pink lippie (Lightly Ripe), as I felt it was so underwhelming. I ended up getting the Tempting quad, Kirsch mattene, Cherry Blossom l/g and Vintage Gold pigment as planned. However, to my surprise I also picked up Blooming Blush!!! I am also sending DH tomorrow to pick up *gasp* So Scarlet l/s and believe me when I tell all of you I do not own a single red l/s at the moment, but it was gorgeous! And liqueur l/g as well. I forgot my pots today, and I'm pretty sure the f/s store near my work doesn't taking depots. I'm also waiting on the Spiced Chocolate quad! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Considering this morning felt like a fall day weather wise, it just felt right getting richer fall shades._

 
I didn't pick up Lightly Ripe either, I felt it was SO blah, and didn't show up at all on my skin when I swatched it. How do you like Kirsch? I'm wondering if I should try it. Hahahahaha. Still haven't yet, bad me. I really should have. Darn me being self=conscious. Hahahahaha.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_Holy crap! Ok I am so lost right now. I was planning on B2M for So Scarlet but I read in the COC thread that you can't B2M for limited edition!!! Um can anybody tell me what the story is cause I thought alot of you ladies out here were able to do that. If not I am going to be very sad.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I was able to B2M for CoC today, so it should be fine.


----------



## stv578 (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_ 
And yes... sadly, I chickened out on Kirsch or Bing. I didn't want to try them on with my bf there, too self-conscious/shy. So I'll try them on when I get back to my own free-standing on Tuesday. Hopefully they'll still have them left. Though.. from how you guys are posting, it seems doubtful! I think Kirsch would probably be the better choice though.

But yes, had a good day today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yay for another great haul!  Everyone seems to be having fun with the collection today!

So totally go back and try at least one of the dark mattenes.  You'd be surprised at what you could pair them with.  I think I may go back for Chock-ful and Bing!  I used to have a BB lipstick that was a fairly dark brown and I'd top it off with a shimmery pink gloss and it looked amazing!  Okay, I just talked myself into to *talks to self... "you enabler you"*!


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 21, 2008)

I am searching hard for a dupe of Smudged Violet, and I read in a forum that the Mauvement piggie looks like it. I haven't seen the pigges in person, do you all think it looks close? The MAC site describes the pigment as a taupe, so I dont see how that looks purple, but maybe im wrong
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## kobri (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_What all did you love? TELL MORE._

 
Oh what didn't I love! I want to marry Brash and have its babies! I liked Spiced Chocolate, Shadowy Lady was alright. I liked the two new ones, but I already have a Jane Iredale colour like Smudged Violet (eventhough it is almost gone) and when I swatched SL and DT they had like this wierd texutre that showed up like little polkadots on my skin. I loved the lg's although Cherry Blossom swatched too light for me, I already have so many pinks. I was really eyeing Bing and Kirsh. I put on my So Scarlet with Jampacked tonight, my word that is a sexy lip! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's a lot to live upto methinks.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_Okay so is it bad I read this as Velveeta cremestick?_

 
No you definitely are not. I thought hmm wonder what collection that was from?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also I have a suggestion for a motto. It comes from a British comedy I love called Vicar of Dibley and I just thought it was kinda fitting given our discussion the other night 

"All comers all welcome in the bosom of our bosoms"

I just watched it last night and that quote made me think of this thread.


----------



## kobri (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_I am searching hard for a dupe of Smudged Violet, and I read in a forum that the Mauvement piggie looks like it. I haven't seen the pigges in person, do you all think it looks close? The MAC site describes the pigment as a taupe, so I dont see how that looks purple, but maybe im wrong
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 
I just swatched my mauvement, not a great dupe. Will you be going into MAC or ordering online?


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_I just swatched my mauvement, not a great dupe. Will you be going into MAC or ordering online?_

 
Im just going to order online I think. What color Jane is a good dupe? Oh and where do they sell that brand? I can't say I heard of it. I was so hoping it was a dupe lol.


----------



## kobri (Aug 22, 2008)

It's in a duo I have called Heather 1&2. They mainly sell at salons/spas/ online I think.


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_It's in a duo I have called Heather 1&2. They mainly sell at salons/spas/ online I think._

 
I don't see it online at the website. Maybe they don't make it anymore


----------



## kobri (Aug 22, 2008)

I didn't see it there either, maybe google it, a store might still have it


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_I didn't see it there either, maybe google it, a store might still have it_

 
Oh Man, I found it! Only thing is that its 25 bucks and with shipping it will be almost the same as just buying the MAC quad. Theres goes me trying to save money lol. If ever I wished the quad colors were seperate its now. I'm still excited. My COC shipment is coming tommorrow
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*OK that sounds bad. I am getting a mail order COC* sorry, I had to add my perverted 2 cents in.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 22, 2008)

Rachel I found a few similar eye shadows to smudged violet at Sephora today.  One is Urban Decay's crash and another was NARS eye shadow duo in Habanera (the darker color).  Neither are an exact dupe but they are pretty close.  Hopefully that will help a bit!


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Rachel I found a few similar eye shadows to smudged violet at Sephora today. One is Urban Decay's crash and another was NARS eye shadow duo in Habanera (the darker color). Neither are an exact dupe but they are pretty close. Hopefully that will help a bit! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awesome! I am finally getting my big butt to Sephora tommorrow. I will check those out for sure! I don't wanna buy the entire quad for just one shadow, but its so pretty lol. I am on the hunt for a foundation, powder, and primer tommorrow. Then I need clothes and shoes for school, shampoo/conditioner, and oh boy I am getting roots so I need a bleach job soon. Oh boy I am broke but luving it!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope your enjoying your COC haul! Its so pretty. I saw it in person today


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 22, 2008)

I am baaaack

Ladies, thanks for the good vibes- they worked! I had an amazing time strutting my stuff in an outfit from the new fall collection and I was vamped out to the max in a full face of CoC. I had on the smudged violet quad with some blonde's gold and heritage rouge in there with feline smudged into top and bottom, both blossoming and plum de bois, and on my lips i had... Vino, Kirsch and CoC LG!

So vampy and fun, and I felt so glam too. So many people mistook me for a mannequin because they said i looked so gorgeous and perfect! Yay me. Oh and boy did I haul! I got 3 suits, 5-6 blouses, a ton of jewelry, about 4 skirts, 2 pairs of pants, 2 dresses and the list goes on and on. Gotta love a model's discount 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aaaannnnnddd, the other 2 models were blonde air heads with big fake boobs. All the people in the store hated them, and they were asked to leave because they were standing there ignoring people and conversing with each other. Oh well, made me look all the better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Amatuers, ha!

Here are some pics but shhhh, my bf can't see because i may or may not wear this outfit for our 4 yr anniversary next month.




















Happy Hauling me!






And here is what the dress looks like on someone else not me. Who rocked it harder?


----------



## clslvr6spd (Aug 22, 2008)

Hey girls! Missed you all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I did some damage today! MAC & Juicy Couture!

CoC:
-Cult of Cherry l/g (Pure sex!)
-Rich & Ripe l/g 
-Bing Mattene
-So Scarlet l/s
-Tempting quad
-Spiced Chocolate quad (Still debating if I want it or not?)
I am going to order Kirsch & Jampacked tonight & maybe a backup of Cult of Cherry!

Juicy:
-Viva La Juicy perfume roller 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-Juicy Shirt

On a sad note, I had to take back the eel! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He was too aggressive, he was going after Scooter during feeding! I love Scoots too much to have that happen, lol! I really wish I could have kept him, he was definitely awesome. What sucks is that the Snowflake eel is supposed to be great in community tank and the least aggressive eel, NOPE not this guy! It doesn't help that they are almost blind. Oh well, I did pick up a Maroon Clown & a Firefish. The maroon and Scooter have buddied up, which is super cute! I love how I get fish that match the colors of Cult of Cherry!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I will post pictures later!


----------



## kobri (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_ 



















Happy Hauling me!






And here is what the dress looks like on someone else not me. Who rocked it harder? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_

 
Wow, you look amazing! Great haul


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 22, 2008)

Ohhhh.....Adina you look GORGEOUS!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think that you rocked that dress!  And your makeup was flawless!!! 

Allison poor Scoots! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I would have taken the eel back as well.  Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Hey girls! Missed you all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I did some damage today! MAC & Juicy Couture!

CoC:
-Cult of Cherry l/g (Pure sex!)
-Rich & Ripe l/g 
-Bing Mattene
-So Scarlet l/s
-Tempting quad
-Spiced Chocolate quad (Still debating if I want it or not?)
I am going to order Kirsch & Jampacked tonight & maybe a backup of Cult of Cherry!

Juicy:
-Viva La Juicy perfume roller 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-Juicy Shirt_

 
Awesome! I hope you have LOADS of fun with your stuff! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't you just LOVE Cult of Cherry? I tried on that lippie with Play-on-Plums duo on my eyes today, and WOW, it was so nice and fall looking!

And the clown fish thing is cute. He's better than that mean old eel anyways. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_So vampy and fun, and I felt so glam too. So many people mistook me for a mannequin because they said i looked so gorgeous and perfect! Yay me. Oh and boy did I haul! I got 3 suits, 5-6 blouses, a ton of jewelry, about 4 skirts, 2 pairs of pants, 2 dresses and the list goes on and on. Gotta love a model's discount 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aaaannnnnddd, the other 2 models were blonde air heads with big fake boobs. All the people in the store hated them, and they were asked to leave because they were standing there ignoring people and conversing with each other. Oh well, made me look all the better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Amatuers, ha!

Here are some pics but shhhh, my bf can't see because i may or may not wear this outfit for our 4 yr anniversary next month.

And here is what the dress looks like on someone else not me. Who rocked it harder? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_

 
Welcome back! You look AMAZING! Wow, love the make-up and the dress! And yeah, you ROCK the dress the best. YAY! I'm glad you had a good time.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_Awesome! I am finally getting my big butt to Sephora tommorrow. I will check those out for sure! I don't wanna buy the entire quad for just one shadow, but its so pretty lol. I am on the hunt for a foundation, powder, and primer tommorrow. Then I need clothes and shoes for school, shampoo/conditioner, and oh boy I am getting roots so I need a bleach job soon. Oh boy I am broke but luving it!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope your enjoying your COC haul! Its so pretty. I saw it in person today
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I definitely need new shoes as well as a new coat-because I have lost so much weight, and I intend to lose more, none of my old shoes fit so off they go. As for the coat, the lovely faux-snakeskin blazer I had had since July of 2000 finally gave up the ghost and I am almost tempted to glue it or add some details just to get more use out of it since I love that coat to pieces. I am such a packrat...and my goal of getting my entire room organized by Labour Day is not going to happen because inventory is Monday at work and I am picking up hours (yay) which means less organization time, but more MAC money. I am glad that there's a month in between Cult of Cherry/Overrich and Suite Array/Ungaro/Gold Fever, but then Cremesheens the next week (will definitely pass), then Manish Arora, and then Sheer Minerals/Red She Said. 

With that being said, I actually am thinking about getting Kirsch or Bing, because I do want to have a darker lipstick. For the next theme at work, we are launching a more sultry, seductive scent (which I am definitely neither) but to me it just screams glamour, vintage...so I'm trying to do smokier eyes and darker lips. Then I'm going to do pearls and lace touches and everything...


----------



## Winthrop44 (Aug 22, 2008)

Adina, you looked GORGEOUS! Your make-up, especially your eyes, were perfection!


----------



## jenntoz (Aug 22, 2008)

OMG, Adina! That dress is Amazing & it looks incredible on you!!!  Glad to hear last night went so great for you!  You really look gorgeous in the pics
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allison that eel sounds evil, I'm glad he went back, poor Scooter!!!  Hope you have better luck with the firefish & clownfish...nice to hear that Scooter has a new buddy


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks so much ladies, I had such a blast! I felt so glammed up and now my bf is requesting that I wear the look for a night out. Guess he digs the vampy look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am convinced I need backups of the lip products now! eeeeee

Allison, sorry to hear about your fishy/eel troubles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and the downside to modelling- the creepy older guys who look you up and down and who obviously come in to an all woman's clothing store alone only ogle the women inside. Icky


----------



## Susanne (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_I am baaaack

Ladies, thanks for the good vibes- they worked! I had an amazing time strutting my stuff in an outfit from the new fall collection and I was vamped out to the max in a full face of CoC. I had on the smudged violet quad with some blonde's gold and heritage rouge in there with feline smudged into top and bottom, both blossoming and plum de bois, and on my lips i had... Vino, Kirsch and CoC LG!

So vampy and fun, and I felt so glam too. So many people mistook me for a mannequin because they said i looked so gorgeous and perfect! Yay me. Oh and boy did I haul! I got 3 suits, 5-6 blouses, a ton of jewelry, about 4 skirts, 2 pairs of pants, 2 dresses and the list goes on and on. Gotta love a model's discount 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aaaannnnnddd, the other 2 models were blonde air heads with big fake boobs. All the people in the store hated them, and they were asked to leave because they were standing there ignoring people and conversing with each other. Oh well, made me look all the better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Amatuers, ha!

Here are some pics but shhhh, my bf can't see because i may or may not wear this outfit for our 4 yr anniversary next month.











_

 
That look is absolutely gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is fall already here? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait to get the collection here as well!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh My Gosh Adina!!! You look so incredible - gorgeous girl! Wow I LOVE your makeup, especially your eyes in that first pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What a haul too

And, yeah you totally rocked that dress better!

Allison...its so nice to see you post! Bad bad eel...new cute CoC fishes


----------



## Susanne (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes, bimbos, teal eyes and pink lips in summer and darker smokey eyes and red lips for fall/winter...


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 22, 2008)

Ladies, i posted my fotd from last night here:

http://specktra.net/f166/bebe-fall-p...-trend-111247/


----------



## KikiB (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Yes, bimbos, teal eyes and pink lips in summer and darker smokey eyes and red lips for fall/winter...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No can do here...I pretty much do the same looks year-round, except I'll do more pinks and purples in the winter along with brighter lips. Also my winter looks use liberal amounts of glittery things, as I have to try and stand out during the holidays at work!


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 22, 2008)

I have NEVER been as excited about a collection as I am and have been for Cult of Cherry! It's simply me through and through. I have to say that both Lightfall and Smudged Violet are MUCH better over a shadestick than a paint. Especially SV. I know Lightly Ripe isn't that exciting, but I don't have anything like it - it's quite tame for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Creates a really pretty metallic pink lip with Sugar Trance over it, too. 

Adiiiiiina, I'm glad the thing went well. And it's the dress I liked out of the catalogue! Woo! You totally rock it better, but you knew that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's a good thing there's nothing delicious coming out in the next bit from MAC, because I need some paycheques first to replenish my funding after the damage I just did yesterday. The only other thing this year that should do serious damage, though, is Manish Arora. <3 I'm going to try to be good with Ungaro, and most everything else doesn't overly grab me (other than one thing or so per collection).


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh, and I'd like to add that Mauvement and Smudged Violet are DEFINITELY different on me, and that the new pigments are GORGEOUS - but totally for a later date. I'm sure Mega-Rich will be kicking around for a while, and the others are perm (I already have Mauvement), so I'm not worried.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 22, 2008)

Today I felt like doing a brighter, more colourful version of what I did yesterday-Lancome's Fabric from crease to brow, Moon's Reflection on inner half, Beautiful Iris on outer half, Mutiny on inner third of crease, Violet on middle crease, Pink Pearl on outer crease and as lower liner, and then Goldmine over Fabric. Figure the weather is nicer, although still cooler than normal...so gotta go bright.

If I get any Overrich, it'd probably be Blonde's Gold...but I am sure that these will end up at the CCO eventually so I am not TOO worried.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 22, 2008)

Most of the overrich pigments will probably have to wait to be mine until after Christmas. I might have money again by then. Maybe.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 22, 2008)

I just have to give some mad love for Antique Green pigment.  It is so freaking pretty!  I wore it today with blonde's gold on the lid with antique green in the crease.  I think that it is the prettiest pigment in the bunch.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hope you all are well today and HAPPY FRIDAY!!


----------



## KikiB (Aug 22, 2008)

Pigments usually do tend to kick around for awhile, so yeah, they do have to wait. Figure I might have to get some Christmas shopping done way early so that I am able to get my MAC when I want it. Not to mention that the CCO is supposed to be getting a big shipment soon and I'll pass on my CoC stuff in order to get cheaper goodies.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 22, 2008)

Holy cow, Adina!  You look positively SMOKING HOT!!  The makeup, outfit - everything!!

Allison...that's too bad about the eel, but ya gotta do what ya gotta do.

I'm so jealous of everyone's CoC and Overrich hauls.  I can't wait to check the stuff out tomorrow.


----------



## stv578 (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I'm so jealous of everyone's CoC and Overrich hauls. I can't wait to check the stuff out tomorrow._

 
You'll have so much fun checking everything out!  For me, the colours I picked up from this collection are all really different than anything I currently own.  Now I just have to be confident enough to actually use some of the darker shades!  Hauling from this collection got me in the mood to find a nice pair of black boots to wear under my jeans and keep my eye out for some cute chunky knit sweaters!  

Adina, I gotta agree with everyone on here... you looked hot!  And you wear those darker colours so well!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Adiiiiiina, I'm glad the thing went well. And it's the dress I liked out of the catalogue! Woo! You totally rock it better, but you knew that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I haven't had my Samantha fix today, I am quite sad. I totally thought of you when they picked that dress out for me too. Thanks dearie!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Holy cow, Adina!  You look positively SMOKING HOT!!  The makeup, outfit - everything!!_

 
Thank you soooo much Karen. I hope you haul and haul because this collection is amazing!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Adina, I gotta agree with everyone on here... you looked hot!  And you wear those darker colours so well!_

 
Thank you so much Nora!!!

Wow, the thread is so quiet tonight!

Here is another CoC look, i sort of wandered into mac today and the ma talked me into trying nightmoth with liquer and chockful, I am so so weak...


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 22, 2008)

By the way, aren't you all proud of me for coming online on a fri!?! My bf is in his bed sulking, muahahaha


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_By the way, aren't you all proud of me for coming online on a fri!?! My bf is in his bed sulking, muahahaha_

 
I am!  We miss you on the weekends but I understand that boyfriends deserve a little love too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There is seriously no color that you can't pull off!  Gorgeous pictures!


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 22, 2008)

Lol, DH gave up, too.  He's "napping."


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_I just swatched my mauvement, not a great dupe. Will you be going into MAC or ordering online?_

 
lol i cracked up on this one. like "yep, not a good dupe. thus you are pretty much left with buying the quad. in-person or online?" Made my night!!!

Adina. that.first.picture.stunning. Glad it went well, you were smoking! the eye look is great and makes me happy i got the shadowy lady quad, but those lips---me too scared about getting bold red or purple/blackish looking lips so i passed. *sigh*

Here is my....latest collection haul I did today:
-Shadowy Lady quad (yum!)
-Blonde's gold pigment--heritage rouge is already sold out at my local counter--glad I got this already! 
-aaaaaannnnnnnnddddddddd...............dum-dah-daaaa. HOT CONTRAST!!! not a fan of the solid dark part but the freaking purple-y colour the melange side makes, had me totally getting it! LOVED IT!

esp. after this day was stressful re: family and their jobs....but all is well so I treated myself!

helllooooo to the rest of my bimbos!


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 22, 2008)

Yeah...I'm treating myself tomorrow.  I've decided to B2M for Lightly Ripe, So Scarlet, and _gasp_ Kirsch!!  I'm also getting Blonde's Gold, Antique Green, and Museum Bronze.  Don't be surprised if I cave and get Cherry Blossom, Cult of Cherry, and Liquer glosses, Blooming Blush, and Shadowy Lady quad.  I'll just have to find something else to haul for when the Bar results come in.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 22, 2008)

Have fun hauling tomorrow Karin!  You will love all of those pigments!!  I can't wait to see some FOTDs with all of your new stuff.

Hannah you got some nice stuff! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am in love with hot contrast.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_Adina. that.first.picture.stunning. Glad it went well, you were smoking! the eye look is great and makes me happy i got the shadowy lady quad, but those lips---me too scared about getting bold red or purple/blackish looking lips so i passed. *sigh*
_

 
Thanks so much Hannah- enjoy the goodies!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 22, 2008)

Ok ladies, off to watch a movie with the bf :-D I will try to be back soon!


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 22, 2008)

karin, no worries, us mac addicts ALWAYS find something else to haul! when are your results released? we can help you build a kickin' reward-yourself-for-all-your-hard-work!


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Have fun hauling tomorrow Karin! You will love all of those pigments!! I can't wait to see some FOTDs with all of your new stuff.

Hannah you got some nice stuff! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am in love with hot contrast._

 
Yeah, it's been soooo long since I posted one.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_karin, no worries, us mac addicts ALWAYS find something else to haul! when are your results released? we can help you build a kickin' reward-yourself-for-all-your-hard-work!_

 
Supposedly some time around Labor Day...so just a couple of weeks away.  Fingers crossed!!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Ok ladies, off to watch a movie with the bf :-D I will try to be back soon!_

 
Have fun!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_karin, no worries, us mac addicts ALWAYS find something else to haul! when are your results released? we can help you build a kickin' reward-yourself-for-all-your-hard-work! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I was wondering when you results are released as well.  I can always find something to haul even if I don't need anything at all!


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh...and Rich & Ripe l/g - can't forget that one!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Aug 22, 2008)

Hey girls! It took me FOREVER to read all of the CoC posts!

Scooter is super happy now! Thanks for all the comments. I can't seem to get good pictures, I am trying though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Man, I got sooo many compliments on wearing Bing w/ CoC l/g today @ school! I loved it!!!

Adina - HOT DAMN GIRL!


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 23, 2008)

I want my maaaaaaaac booooooooxxxx! I'm sad that I don't have cherry blossom, chock-ful and o in my hands yet! 

At least I have jampacked and so scarlet and coc and all the rest... None of these lippies are particularly work-safe for me, though. They're far too glam for cleaning hotel rooms. Eyemakeup I can mostly get away with, but I like to keep the lips sheer and bright. That's ok, I still have my Valentine's lipgelee, which I LOVE. It really brightens my lips and makes such a pretty shade... This has to be one of my favourite lipgelees! WHY ARE THEY DISCONTINUING IT? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bastards. It's so pretty in the tube, too!

Adina, Adina, Adina... I shut my computer just minutes before you showed up! I'm trying to learn to play guitar hero on hard. Ahahahaha... So far? Not a total failure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I started out fumbling on easy! So, hey, one can learn. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Much love, bimbos!


----------



## KikiB (Aug 23, 2008)

Well glad to hear that everybody is having fun with their hauling. I could totally use some retail therapy right now, but a) I have no money, and b) I need to punish myself even more. I pretty much got in trouble big-time at work, and the new tramp who came into our store from a different one is getting more hours and one of the managers said "Well hours are based on productivity, and she is better than you". EXCUSE ME?!? I'm kinda glad that all I have had today is a can of Dr. Pepper because I know I won't be eating for a day or two. Pretty much everybody hates me now. My only friend just went back home a couple days ago so I am stuck to live with my guilt.

Oh yeah, and unpromotable was thrown out there again.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 23, 2008)

Bf went to go buy more diet coke because i was sulking that we were out. He is not too happy with me right now, hehe.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 23, 2008)

Aww...what a good man he is to go out this late!  Mine is still sacked out on the bed.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Well glad to hear that everybody is having fun with their hauling. I could totally use some retail therapy right now, but a) I have no money, and b) I need to punish myself even more. I pretty much got in trouble big-time at work, and the new tramp who came into our store from a different one is getting more hours and one of the managers said "Well hours are based on productivity, and she is better than you". EXCUSE ME?!? I'm kinda glad that all I have had today is a can of Dr. Pepper because I know I won't be eating for a day or two. Pretty much everybody hates me now. My only friend just went back home a couple days ago so I am stuck to live with my guilt.

Oh yeah, and unpromotable was thrown out there again._

 
Well we don't hate you for one thing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You can lean on us if you need support.  That is what the bimbo thread is all about.

Also I hate to say this but you really should find a new job if you can.  You don't deserve to be treated that way and no job is worth the crap they put you through.  I know that you like the products and the company but the people you work with don't seem like the nicest people.  I am sorry you had such a crappy day but we are all here if you need us!


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 23, 2008)

Mine isn't home from Dungeons and Dragons yet. *rolls eyes*


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Bf went to go buy more diet coke because i was sulking that we were out. He is not too happy with me right now, hehe._

 
That is what boyfriends are for!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Plus now you can hang with your bimbos for a few minutes!


----------



## KikiB (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Well we don't hate you for one thing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You can lean on us if you need support. That is what the bimbo thread is all about.

Also I hate to say this but you really should find a new job if you can. You don't deserve to be treated that way and no job is worth the crap they put you through. I know that you like the products and the company but the people you work with don't seem like the nicest people. I am sorry you had such a crappy day but we are all here if you need us! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well pretty much it was a half hour of attacking me in the back room and the manager who did was trying to make me feel like I was valued, saying "At our CM meeting we had to do a card for one member of the team and I did one for you..." but honestly, I feel absolutely worthless there and I made damn sure to let her know. I am definitely going out and hunting for jobs next week. I am pretty much alone there now. The one person who is on my side is a former coworker who works at the sunglass place outside my store, and I hate to say it but it is nice to have somebody who backs me up and agrees with me. Some days you just feel like taking a frying pan to your head, and this is one of them-coupled with the fact that the last two days we had the crappiest traffic imagineable.


----------



## kobri (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Bf went to go buy more diet coke because i was sulking that we were out. He is not too happy with me right now, hehe._

 
Has he seen you in that dress?? He should be running to get that Diet Coke and smiling all the way!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Well glad to hear that everybody is having fun with their hauling. I could totally use some retail therapy right now, but a) I have no money, and b) I need to punish myself even more. I pretty much got in trouble big-time at work, and the new tramp who came into our store from a different one is getting more hours and one of the managers said "Well hours are based on productivity, and she is better than you". EXCUSE ME?!? I'm kinda glad that all I have had today is a can of Dr. Pepper because I know I won't be eating for a day or two. Pretty much everybody hates me now. My only friend just went back home a couple days ago so I am stuck to live with my guilt.

Oh yeah, and unpromotable was thrown out there again._

 
You need a new job, no employee discount is worth feeling that way all the time! Plus do you really want to work somewhere where there is no room for advancement? They keep throwing out the unpromotable thing. I would just go somewhere that you will be appreciated.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_You need a new job, no employee discount is worth feeling that way all the time! Plus do you really want to work somewhere where there is no room for advancement? They keep throwing out the unpromotable thing. I would just go somewhere that you will be appreciated._

 
Well the thing is that I have to put down where I have worked when I go to apply for jobs, and this is the only job I have ever had. Then you have to put your supervisor, and they're going to basically say how bad of a worker I am and then I won't get hired anywhere. I am glad to have Sunday off, because I need it before I lose my mind.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Well the thing is that I have to put down where I have worked when I go to apply for jobs, and this is the only job I have ever had. Then you have to put your supervisor, and they're going to basically say how bad of a worker I am and then I won't get hired anywhere. I am glad to have Sunday off, because I need it before I lose my mind._

 
Some places don't check your references.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Aww...what a good man he is to go out this late!  Mine is still sacked out on the bed._

 
Haha, hes back with the diet coke, he has saved the day! I have to be extra nice now cuz it was 1130 at night.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_That is what boyfriends are for!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Plus now you can hang with your bimbos for a few minutes!_

 
Haha, you would be correct!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_Has he seen you in that dress?? He should be running to get that Diet Coke and smiling all the way!_

 

Haha, you are too funny Kelly! He hasn't seen the dress yet because it is a potential outfit for our anniversary. The other contender is this dress on the right with the jacket on the left:

bebe.com : bebe : what s hot : collection preview


----------



## kobri (Aug 23, 2008)

Most large chains like yours do not give references, they can only confirm your employment. The ydon't want to be sued by ex employees for costing them future jobs. The only time they could say something to sway a future job would be if you left with no notice or were found guilty of theft or something and that would be all they would say. The ydon't want to deal with the mess of references, at least in my experience working for chains.


----------



## kobri (Aug 23, 2008)

man I should be asleep. I'm painting a french on my nails for the wedding tomorrow and trying to pack everything I will need to take with me, gotta be at the hair salon by 10 and then do makeup for me, the bride, mother of the groom, etc. There will be another girl there to do a couple of other people, but she only brought brushes so she is expecting to use my makeup...umm someone else touching my babies....ummm?? and I should be looking for my shoes now that I think of it.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 23, 2008)

Good luck with the wedding! You are brave for letting others use your precious


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_At least I have jampacked and so scarlet and coc and all the rest... None of these lippies are particularly work-safe for me, though. They're far too glam for cleaning hotel rooms. Eyemakeup I can mostly get away with, but I like to keep the lips sheer and bright. That's ok, I still have my Valentine's lipgelee, which I LOVE. It really brightens my lips and makes such a pretty shade... This has to be one of my favourite lipgelees! WHY ARE THEY DISCONTINUING IT? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bastards. It's so pretty in the tube, too!

Adina, Adina, Adina... I shut my computer just minutes before you showed up! I'm trying to learn to play guitar hero on hard. Ahahahaha... So far? Not a total failure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I started out fumbling on easy! So, hey, one can learn. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Much love, bimbos!_

 
Go go go! learn how to play Guitar Hero on hard! Get to expert, and we'll meet up and play together! xD;; (I beat my bf everytime he plays on hard.) He won't play with me right now, I just kicked his butt in a fighting video game. So he says.. "I'm going to go study!" Pffffffft. Suuuure.

And I want Kirsch in my hands right now too! When I wear it, I'll be like.. I'm vampy! Vaaaaaampy. Muahahahaha.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Yeah...I'm treating myself tomorrow.  I've decided to B2M for Lightly Ripe, So Scarlet, and gasp Kirsch!!  I'm also getting Blonde's Gold, Antique Green, and Museum Bronze.  Don't be surprised if I cave and get Cherry Blossom, Cult of Cherry, and Liquer glosses, Blooming Blush, and Shadowy Lady quad.  I'll just have to find something else to haul for when the Bar results come in._

 
I'm trying SO hard to resist the pigments. I won't even swatch them to let them tempt me. It's so awful. I always think.. hm... "Swatches look not so great.. but I get to the store and EVERYTHING looks 10x better! I think I should pick up more lippies from CoC. I kind of want Bing now too and I've been wanting O badly! But I DID order Kirsch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Bf went to go buy more diet coke because i was sulking that we were out. He is not too happy with me right now, hehe._

 
My bf won't play with me because I kicked his booty in a video game. Booooo. Hahahahha. He's studying for midterms. Poor thing. He took me out to a restaurant though tonight, even though it's hard to find one around where he lives. What a sweetie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Aww...what a good man he is to go out this late!  Mine is still sacked out on the bed._

 
Mine's studying and won't play with me. Hahahaha. He needs to, but I still just tease him and say he's being a sore loser. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sadly, he'll beat me in basketball anyday. I'm a midget.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Well glad to hear that everybody is having fun with their hauling. I could totally use some retail therapy right now, but a) I have no money, and b) I need to punish myself even more. I pretty much got in trouble big-time at work, and the new tramp who came into our store from a different one is getting more hours and one of the managers said "Well hours are based on productivity, and she is better than you". EXCUSE ME?!? I'm kinda glad that all I have had today is a can of Dr. Pepper because I know I won't be eating for a day or two. Pretty much everybody hates me now. My only friend just went back home a couple days ago so I am stuck to live with my guilt.

Oh yeah, and unpromotable was thrown out there again._

 
You definitely need a new job. It sounds like they are being so horrible to you Katie! But we're all behind your back too and we all love you. Hang in there! Things will get better.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_man I should be asleep. I'm painting a french on my nails for the wedding tomorrow and trying to pack everything I will need to take with me, gotta be at the hair salon by 10 and then do makeup for me, the bride, mother of the groom, etc. There will be another girl there to do a couple of other people, but she only brought brushes so she is expecting to use my makeup...umm someone else touching my babies....ummm?? and I should be looking for my shoes now that I think of it._

 
I can't stand when people at weddings want to use my makeup.  I have to say that is a no-go.  I am too protective over my stuff.  

Katie have you ever thought about applying at Macy's or Nordstrom for a beauty advisor position?  You would do really well at that!


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I can't stand when people at weddings want to use my makeup.  I have to say that is a no-go.  I am too protective over my stuff.  

Katie have you ever thought about applying at Macy's or Nordstrom for a beauty advisor position?  You would do really well at that!_

 
Just tell them you have a cold or something.


----------



## kobri (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Good luck with the wedding! You are brave for letting others use your precious_

 
Brave? I'm freakin out over here. I will not be more than 2 feet away at all times. Atleast I kind of know the girl so I think she will be respectful of my stuff. Plus I am not bringing any lip glosses incase she's not big on sanitation. I told the other bridesmaids to bring their own


----------



## KikiB (Aug 23, 2008)

I haven't been to a wedding in years, although I would love to go to a traditional Hindu wedding someday. I'm just fascinated with the whole culture.

I know in my company, two references are required for each new hire, and they do ask more detailed questions. As far as the reference thing goes, I wasn't talking professional references, which everybody has to have. What I am talking about is how you have to put your supervisor down and then they call and ask questions. It is a good time luckily for me to be looking for a new job, or at least a second one. I want to find somewhere to maybe barista a few mornings a week. No, I'm not going to a slut hut. My parents would be mortified.


----------



## kobri (Aug 23, 2008)

I am super protective too. However, my friend is super stressed and ready to snap and the other girl came from 3 hours away so it's not like she can pop home and get her stuff. I think the other girls are bring enough of their own stuff, but if not I am just going to have to let it slide because I am not going to contribute to the stress, just not worth it. (if I keep repeating that in my head do you think I might believe it by tomorrow?)


----------



## KikiB (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I can't stand when people at weddings want to use my makeup. I have to say that is a no-go. I am too protective over my stuff. 

Katie have you ever thought about applying at Macy's or Nordstrom for a beauty advisor position? You would do really well at that!_

 
I am thinking about going into makeup, but my mum had a bad experience working at Nordie's (won't go into detail). I applied to work at The Bon back before I got my job at BBW but it was for junior's, and they said that I would only be good for early-morning stock or as a fitting room attendant. I am not good enough at makeup though.


----------



## kobri (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_I haven't been to a wedding in years, although I would love to go to a traditional Hindu wedding someday. I'm just fascinated with the whole culture.

I know in my company, two references are required for each new hire, and they do ask more detailed questions. As far as the reference thing goes, I wasn't talking professional references, which everybody has to have. What I am talking about is how you have to put your supervisor down and then they call and ask questions. It is a good time luckily for me to be looking for a new job, or at least a second one. I want to find somewhere to maybe barista a few mornings a week. No, I'm not going to a slut hut. My parents would be mortified._

 
Yeah they can call your supervisor, but it is unlikely in a company the size of yours tht she will be allowed to say anything other than yes, Katie worked here during that time. She can't say anything about her personal feelings on your performance (for most chains anyways) because it can open the company up to legal action. I have worked for a few chains and whenever I was called for a reference I wasn't allowed to say anymore than confirm the dates of employment and usually even that had to be done at head office to make sure that nothing personal was said.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 23, 2008)

Good luck tomorrow at the wedding!  Take some pictures if you can.

Katie I bet that you are good enough for makeup.  It is really mostly about sales anyways and they will train you to do the rest.  I worked at Clinique for years during senior year of high school and college and they taught me a lot about application.  Or you could even work at the perfume counter.  

I have some sad news to report.  I just opened one of my 15 pan palettes and my beloved melody eye shadow was shattered.  How in the heck did that happen when it just sits there?  I am sooooo sad!  It just had to be one that I can't easily replace.  Grrrr.......


----------



## KikiB (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_Yeah they can call your supervisor, but it is unlikely in a company the size of yours tht she will be allowed to say anything other than yes, Katie worked here during that time. She can't say anything about her personal feelings on your performance (for most chains anyways) because it can open the company up to legal action. I have worked for a few chains and whenever I was called for a reference I wasn't allowed to say anymore than confirm the dates of employment and usually even that had to be done at head office to make sure that nothing personal was said._

 
I know that there are usually questions asked such as "Would you hire this person again" though...and well yeah. It is going to suck but at least this is a bit reassuring.


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Well the thing is that I have to put down where I have worked when I go to apply for jobs, and this is the only job I have ever had. Then you have to put your supervisor, and they're going to basically say how bad of a worker I am and then I won't get hired anywhere. I am glad to have Sunday off, because I need it before I lose my mind._

 
like samantha said, some don't  check references.
plus I get personal work related references--for previous jobs I don't use my bosses typically. mostly because i'm in the current job looking for another one, hence its awkward to use current ones.

you mentioned the girl who now works at the sunglass place--ask her if you could use her as a reference. plus maybe the one boss who was trying to be nice to you with that card thing?


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 23, 2008)

b&bw katie--you sound so disheartened before you've even begun the applying process! think positive! Its like you have to do some work, deal with perhaps not getting a few jobs but eventually you can find something!

just get out there, be confident and pleasant dropping off resumes and applications and just try. Seriously stop getting so hung up on the supervisor---i just wouldn't do it, b/c you know/feel that if they tried to call it wouldn't be good. get personal references, co-workers (that you are friends with, perhaps you helped them learn certain things at work?).


----------



## KikiB (Aug 23, 2008)

Well the one boss who is trying to be nice is the same one who ambushed me yesterday and "the card"? She's probably just saying things. As for other references, I probably will use my friend at the sunglass place, as well as a couple of other former coworkers who pretty much say that I am more competent than the management at my store. I know though that on a few associates, they are doing retention risk assessments...and on me, I know they aren't going to do that because to them, if I leave, so what? They're hiring a ton of new girls (mainly because most everyone is going back to school, and we have people with either no Saturdays or no Sundays) and there's a girl who is getting all of my stock and special project hours (thankfully not for much longer, as she goes back to school). 

On that note, off to work. *le sigh* Topping it off are THE worst cramps, so bad that I just want to curl up in bed in my robe and eat nothing again today.


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 23, 2008)

okay ladies, I've spent far too much perhaps on the CoC (the CoC thread gets hilarious, I cannot stay away and love ms elegant-one and rbella and your awesomeness!) collection so far but I want moreeeeee. 

So talk me down off hitting submit. or enable me. i can afford it. lol.
Here is what's in my basket ATM:
-Kirsch mattene. wow Audrey's FOTD with this....it fell into my basket right away. Where is Audrey anyways, no more frequenting the bimbo thread? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




-Lightly Ripe--Rbella and her LOOVVVE for this, plus the swatches look fab.
-Rich and Ripe L/g. yum
-Liquer l/g. b/c i loves me mauves!

and i think thats it! Kirsch and Liquer are more out of my comfort pink zone, but I'm pumped!! 

off to drop another 70 on this collection, this time online. sheesh. 

I was totally going to skip this collection too! wow. (and overrich but I now own 3 of the pigments....so pretty though!--i picked the good-for-fall colours)


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 23, 2008)

Doooo iiiiiittttt!!!!!


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 23, 2008)

I hear Silverstruck is so sheer of a nail lacquer that it's not worth it, but I adore the color so much! I want.

But I just ordered Kirsch. I should stop spending on CoC also.


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 23, 2008)

lol i placed the order! score, so pumped for my little CoC package to come!! 

Kirsch will be in there which rocks.

So again, I'm thinking I need to lighten up on how much I spend, and try and actually use up a shadow or a lipstick or gloss. now that wouldn't make me feel so guilty for continuing to buy!

I ignored the nail polishes--I have a hard time with Mac's staying power, chipping etc so I'd say either a) try an opi nail polish in a similar tone or b) go to a drugstore and try revlon's nail polishes. I <3 them so much more, plus they are a bit cheaper!


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 23, 2008)

Are you sure it won't be a BIG CoC package?


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 23, 2008)

Ok, so, as for Guitar Hero on hard, I'm surviving, but I suck. I secretly really want to work on this nights when my boy is at work so I can beat GH3 on hard before he does. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He can't beat Knights of Cydonia on hard! And he's been playing hard for SO much longer than I have... Damnit, though, I WILL GET BETTER THAN HIM. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Without him knowing my intentions. *giggle*

CoC has me confused - I never know what to wear on my lips anymore! I'm loving my jampacked gloss to death. It's amazing with everything. Oh, and CoC over Bing makes the most fantastic grape juice colour. I'm so in love.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 23, 2008)

I think I have come to terms with the fact that I spent/ and will continue to spend way too much on this collection. I am adoring everything and certainly do not have enough lip for this collection.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 23, 2008)

Hi everyone and Happy Saturday!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Just had to peak in and say hi!


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 23, 2008)

loves it!! lol i only have jampacked in my hands so far...love the enabling and can't wait for kirsch.

lol karin, yeah i guess i'd want a big CoC package....you guys with the filthy minds!!! 

so off to have some din-din, my ma made some deliciously smelling borscht, so that'll totally make some of me purple--not so much the lips, but my tongue for sure!


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 23, 2008)

Hannah, how much are you loving jampacked?

And guys! Don't forget Russian Red! Which, as we all know, is a gorgeous red to begin with, and also goes fantastically with some CoC! *purrs*


----------



## KikiB (Aug 23, 2008)

I don't need Russian Red since I prefer Port Red...I wore CoC over it today and a lot of clients loved it.


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 23, 2008)

jampacked is quite the versatile l/g. i usually go for pinky glosses, but this purple is so nice, depending on what you put under it and the purple just changes it all.....yum!

is it bad, that I want to get the last palette (tempting) and maybe bing? Maybe Ill have to get it from USA but I don't know....yeesh!


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 23, 2008)

Noooo, not bad, delicious! LOVE THE COC, HANNAH.


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 23, 2008)

yeah i'm thinking tempting quad ie specifically sharp would look alright on blue eyes, right? lol....me.love.CoC.collection!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 23, 2008)

I love Russian Red lipglass but I think that cult of cherry is going to be my new favorite red lipglass.  It is so shimmery and pretty.  Almost like queen's sin in a lipglass.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 23, 2008)

Plus, Cult of Cherry is super fantastic over SO MANY THINGS. The same is to be said for jampacked. I'm loving these two to death! The others aren't getting just treatment because CoC and JP are hogging the spotlight.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 23, 2008)

See I love putting these over lippies like Party Mate or Tropic Glow...not only do I get to use the lippies that I don't use as often, but new combos are always nice. My goal is to use Hollywood Nights at least twice next week, because I have neglected that poor thing lately.


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 23, 2008)

Hi Everyone! Ok I need advice. I told myself I wouldn't get any piggies but of course I went to look at the swatches and I found 3 I want
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. So ladies, I know I want Mauvement, that's for sure because that piggie over shale is close to a dupe for Smudged Violet. I am now debating whether or not I want Blonde's Gold (looks dupable), and Antique Green(looks teal and I don't want another teal because they don't look good on me) and it also looks dark in other swatches, like forest green and I already have Humid. Help!!! Do I need these?


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 23, 2008)

Don't get them!!  Seriously get samples from a seller on here or another site.  Samples last a good amount of time and I swear that I see mauvement everytime I go to the CCO.  Then you can try them and see if you like them.  Plus a whole jar lasts a lifetime anyways.


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Don't get them!! Seriously get samples from a seller on here or another site. Samples last a good amount of time and I swear that I see mauvement everytime I go to the CCO. Then you can try them and see if you like them. Plus a whole jar lasts a lifetime anyways. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
But but I need to be enabled 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol. I didn't know people sell stuff on here. Where do I look for them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 23, 2008)

^^Rachel I just sent you a pm!


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_^^Rachel I just sent you a pm! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I just figured out how to open it, my laptop blocked it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I tried to send one back but who knows where that message went lol.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 23, 2008)

I got it!


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 23, 2008)

Ok my laptop is being a pain right now lol. When I get done writing a message and try to post, it erases it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Ok, a new laptop is on my xmas list now lol.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 23, 2008)

I definitely know these will end up at CCO's-the colours are so dupeable for those of us pigment addicts, and most people are like "Pigment? Huh?".


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 23, 2008)

I agree Katie!  I think that overall pigments aren't a very popular product because most people don't know what to do with them.

I so hope that our CCO gets a good shipment in the next few weeks!


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks Katie
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. How are you guys doing with your COC hauls? I can't wait to hear all the different combos you all put together.


----------



## stv578 (Aug 23, 2008)

Good evening ladies!

I'm starting off with a test message, because all of a sudden I am unable to use the "thanks" function... wtf?!

Sooo.... testing... testing....


----------



## stv578 (Aug 23, 2008)

Okay, no that I've established that I am still able to post... what's up everyone?!  What's going on today?  Everyone still having fun with their CoC?!  Alright, and I said I wasn't going to go down that road!!!

So I am now thinking of buying the Shadowy lady quad as well and skipping out on Ungaro.  I was at a wedding shower today, and someone had colours that looked kinda like that quad with black liner along her waterline.  It looked so pretty.


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_Hi Everyone! Ok I need advice. I told myself I wouldn't get any piggies but of course I went to look at the swatches and I found 3 I want
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. So ladies, I know I want Mauvement, that's for sure because that piggie over shale is close to a dupe for Smudged Violet. I am now debating whether or not I want Blonde's Gold (looks dupable), and Antique Green(looks teal and I don't want another teal because they don't look good on me) and it also looks dark in other swatches, like forest green and I already have Humid. Help!!! Do I need these?_

 
I am totally going to try mauvement over shale and compare with smudged violet (eek i have these all) to see how it goes on me.
Blonde's Gold I love, because I love shimmery neutral things. I will swatch it next to some of my other light pigments and see. or shadows even. I wonder how it compares with grand entrance....hmmm will have to try. 
-Antique Green looked to me kinda like Deep Blue Green (a pro colour that def. comes full compared to some of these overrich ones) mixed with a bit of Golden Olive. I could be totally off base but considering how much I use deep blue green, i passed. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I agree Katie!  I think that overall pigments aren't a very popular product because most people don't know what to do with them.

I so hope that our CCO gets a good shipment in the next few weeks!_

 
It seems hit and miss here at local counters. Some pigments sell out uber fast (maybe a light shipment?) but like heritage rouge is already gone. Steel blue and Circa Plum is still there from colour forms though. 

I REALLY hope they do a mini paint pot set this Christmas, I will not be buying any new paintpots til I find out if there are! Otherwise I still want to get Bare Study, Blackground, Indianwood.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 23, 2008)

I've decided I am not going to get CoC backups. Even though I am using my stuff every day, I know that when the next thing comes along I will pretty much abandon these since the Manish Arora ones are more of my type of thing. I'll also skip the Ungaro beauty powder that I wanted because I think it will end up at the CCO. 

That just means that I'll have some money to get the one thing I really need-a digital camera. I have one, but it's old and it sucks.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 23, 2008)

Indianwood paintpot is SO pretty. Something like woodwinked over it just gleams. If you have a neutral shadestick like beige-ing, make sure you try that under your smudged violet. So much hotter!

I LOVE full pigment jars. Samples upset me. Plus, pigments I like, I honestly do put a dent in. Don't ask me how! Actually, I'm happy as long as I have at least a full jar. Unless it's something like blue brown 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I will be very sad the day I run out of smoke signals pigment - love that colour! 

Even vials are iffy for me. Honestly, I prefer the full jar. I'd be a happy girl if I could have a full jar of Softwash Grey - so pretty!


----------



## Zantedge (Aug 23, 2008)

Well, no CoC for me, since I can't get to the store and I can't order online... but oddly enough, I'm not too sad about it. I can maybe get down there next week but I'm not sure. I had my list narrowed down to only a few things anyway. I did go to the CCO though, so I'm not completely MAC free. Sooo this means more money for upcoming collections!

How are all the bimbos doing?


----------



## KikiB (Aug 23, 2008)

Samples upset me as well...I do use a ton of pigments. The only samples I would ever need would be something like Dark Soul, since I never use blacks.


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 23, 2008)

I don't like samples either. I haven't gotten into my pigments lately, but I will again soon. My Sweet Sienna has seen plenty of abuse!

Rachel, I tried on my Tempting Quad today. Such a HOT Quad and I LOVE Sharp. I used Sharp on the inner half of my lid, Tempting on outerhalf, extended a little past the crease, then over the top edge of sharp. Dark edge on lower lash line and outer v to about halfway above Sharp and Tempting. Highlighted with Next to Nothing. Wow! I can't wait till my bf sees it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Finished with Light Flush on cheeks and Liqueur lipglass.

I LOVE Liqueur btw. Such a hot color!


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_I REALLY hope they do a mini paint pot set this Christmas, I will not be buying any new paintpots til I find out if there are! Otherwise I still want to get Bare Study, Blackground, Indianwood._

 
I am hoping for this too! Bare Study and Blackground have been on my list since forever! And I never pick them up because I keep buying LE items!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Okay, no that I've established that I am still able to post... what's up everyone?!  What's going on today?  Everyone still having fun with their CoC?!  Alright, and I said I wasn't going to go down that road!!!

So I am now thinking of buying the Shadowy lady quad as well and skipping out on Ungaro.  I was at a wedding shower today, and someone had colours that looked kinda like that quad with black liner along her waterline.  It looked so pretty._

 
I think I need to skip Ungaro too. Much as I want that coral shadow, I doubt I will use it much. Seeing as I spent SO much on CoC I really should just skip Ungaro, I think it's the packaging that just gets me.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Indianwood paintpot is SO pretty. Something like woodwinked over it just gleams. If you have a neutral shadestick like beige-ing, make sure you try that under your smudged violet. So much hotter!_

 
Ohhh, you're making me want Indianwood Paint Pot!!! I have Woodwinked and just love it, and a paint pot will make a hotter?! Say it isn't so!


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_I don't like samples either. I haven't gotten into my pigments lately, but I will again soon. My Sweet Sienna has seen plenty of abuse!

Rachel, I tried on my Tempting Quad today. Such a HOT Quad and I LOVE Sharp. I used Sharp on the inner half of my lid, Tempting on outerhalf, extended a little past the crease, then over the top edge of sharp. Dark edge on lower lash line and outer v to about halfway above Sharp and Tempting. Highlighted with Next to Nothing. Wow! I can't wait till my bf sees it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Finished with Light Flush on cheeks and Liqueur lipglass.

I LOVE Liqueur btw. Such a hot color! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That combo sounds awesome! It must look so pretty on you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Funny enough, I didn't get any of the items you got ha ha. I am however waiting (impatiently) to get home to my COC shipment.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have two MAC boxes waiting for me, wiiiiiii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't wait to play. Just when I think I have all I want from MAC, I look at the swatches and want more. I am still trying to resist the Shadowy Lady quad.


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 23, 2008)

i really want blackground to see how some of my pigments will be over it.
circa plum over nice vice is ridiculously hot! 
plus I like how I can lighten dark pigments with a light paintpots. 
i find rubenesque doesn't last for some weird reason. I really want indianwood. will wait til LE fever passes.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 23, 2008)

Fortunately, I had already planned on passing on most of Arora and Ungaro.  And I am definitely trying that Woodwinked/Indianwood combo.  Bring on the mini paint pots.  Personally, I think those would be a perfect size.  The bigger ones seem to dry out too quickly for me...even if I twist the top on so tight DH has to open it for me.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 23, 2008)

Think about it this way: There's nothing coming out between CoC and the 25th of September, so you have a bit of time to maybe get a couple perm items if you aren't going crazy for Manish, Sheer Minerals, et. al. 

I do not own a paint pot yet, and I wanted Pixel paint, but they sold it out at the CCO


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 23, 2008)

I am thinking that I am going to pass most of the September collections like Gold Fever & Suite Array.  From all of the swatches I have seen the suite array shadows look chalky.  I want a few things from Ungaro like the paint pot (if it is really special) and maybe one or two of the CCBs.  I am really excited for a lot of the October collections. I can't wait for new MSFs.  I would also love mini paint pots just to try some new colors out.  I wish that they would do a warm and cool paint pot mini set like they do with the pigmetns but I doubt that will happen.  

I think that I am in the minority because I don't mind samples especially since I never get through full jars.  I do half pigments with another girl on the site which is nice because even a half jar is sometimes too much. 

How is everyones Saturday going!?!


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 24, 2008)

I guess I totally forgot MAC was going on hiatus for September.  I only want a couple liners from Suite Array and that's it.  Sooo, I guess I shouldn't feel bad for going a little crazy with CoC and Overrich.  Although...I'm really going to try to get most of the pigments and 2 quads from a CCO.  I just really can't bring myself to spend all that money knowing 1) those items always end up at CCOs, and 2) I still have some clothes and shoes to buy for work.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 24, 2008)

For me, decent. There's almost no food in the house and I want soda so badly...work went decently though. I swear I am loving all of the PINK bodycare that we are carrying. The Fresh/Clean smells just like being in A&F.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm just sitting around playing on Specktra with CNN on in the background.  Nothing special today.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 24, 2008)

I have been watching 90210 re-runs for most of the day while I clean.  I don't know why I love that show so much but I do.  They are starting from the beginning and it makes me laugh because their clothese are so horrible!  Totally 90s but I know that I wore some of that stuff as well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Coach has been sleeping all day in the bath tub which is totally cute.  I don't know why he likes it in there but he does! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Anytime I vaccum he hides in between the shower curtain and the liner.  I think that he feels invisible there and that nothing can harm him.

Once my boyfriend gets home I am debating going out but I don't think I have enough energy to get out of my sweats!


----------



## Zantedge (Aug 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_
Coach has been sleeping all day in the bath tub which is totally cute.  I don't know why he likes it in there but he does! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Anytime I vaccum he hides in between the shower curtain and the liner.  I think that he feels invisible there and that nothing can harm him._

 
Haha that's so cute... I think he's on to something, maybe I should hide there once in a while...


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 24, 2008)

LMAO, kitties are silly like that!  Mine have been hanging around me all day.  Domino has wanted to be a lap cat today, so I've let him.  He takes up ALL my lap, and then some!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 24, 2008)

I love dogs but there is just something so special about cats!  He provides me with a lot of entertainment.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 24, 2008)

I have cats, but I really want a little dog. Think like Paris Hilton's dog...you know, a purse dog. That would be carried in a Kate Spade bag, because the Juicy ones have leather.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 24, 2008)

Yeah I don't think a cat would want to be put in a bag and be carried around! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Those little dogs are cute but it irks me when people carry those dogs around in the mall or an eating establishment.  Just because those dogs are small doesn't mean they are exempt from signs that say "no dogs allowed unless a service dog".


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I love dogs but there is just something so special about cats! He provides me with a lot of entertainment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
For some reason I read that as I love hot dogs. I guess all this COC fever is getting to me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Or maybe I am just tired lol.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm just glad to have tomorrow off and be able to get to church, then inventory on Monday, off Tuesday, and closing Wednesday...but can these cramps just DIE?


----------



## kobri (Aug 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_I hear Silverstruck is so sheer of a nail lacquer that it's not worth it, but I adore the color so much! I want.

But I just ordered Kirsch. I should stop spending on CoC also._

 
From the swatches Silverstruck looks like OPI's Chicago Champagne Toast (atleast to me)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I LOVE full pigment jars. Samples upset me. 

Even vials are iffy for me. Honestly, I prefer the full jar. I'd be a happy girl if I could have a full jar of Softwash Grey - so pretty!_

 
Oh me too on the Softwash Grey. I am always swapping for samples of this one! I like samples. I usually swap for 1/2tsps and press them.  It gives me a chance to have a lot of different colours, some that I might not use as often and others which I then have to hunt for full jars of. I wish I had gotten a backup of Your Ladyship, so I hope they repromote it because I just adore it!

well I am back from the wedding! Yay I survived!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Although my updo didn't even make it across the street from the hair salon to the hotel before it was falling out! We spent the day pinning our updos back together as more pieces came loose, so I was not a happy camper and they will be hearing from me on Monday!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I managed to get everyone's makeup done before the other girl showed up so my precious babies were protected. The limo was 20 mins late so my friend was panicked, she was late for her wedding and we just kept saying "no wedding has ever started on time in the history of man don't panic" but all in all we had a great day, the weather was just perfect and it was the right time of day that everywhere we went the lighting was excellent. Now I am off to bed so I can sleep for a week!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 24, 2008)

Glad that everything went well at the wedding!  Post some pics for us if you can.


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 24, 2008)

I wish I knew where to get OPI around here. But we don't have Ultas.. and Sephora doesn't REALLY have OPI...


----------



## KikiB (Aug 24, 2008)

I know that many beauty salons carry OPI (Trade Secret does), some drugstores carry it, and beauty supply stores like Karin's Beauty Supply. That's actually where I got my very first OPI, at Karin's.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 24, 2008)

Day spas often have  OPI, too.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 24, 2008)

My boyfriend put my cat in a pillow case and walked around the apartment with her like that the other night, and she purred like mad! THAT CAT IS NOT RIGHT IN THE HEAD. 

I spent Saturday working, and now I'm off to repeat the process today. Goody.


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 24, 2008)

hey kelly! glad to hear the wedding went alright, i was wondering how the whole makeup-other-person-using-yours was going to go. 

well today I should be staying offline and studying for my final exam thats wednesday after work! so really, need to get a lot of it done today b/c i don't know how much ill be into studying during the week after work! so excited to get this class finished, but itll be so tiring and kind of unnerving. I *think* I know where I'm going ie campus wise (its a college campus vs. the universities i've gone to here in winnipeg) so that'll be great. but ill try and be early! 

then next weekend will be utter awesomeness freedom, as I'll be essentially FINISHED MY DEGREE, have nothing to study for. Wooohoo I will finally play rock band! And I'm off early on friday (@ 2) so I'm thinking I'll trek to the university to buy my textbook for my additional class i'm taking in the fall, and then i may just go to the mac store. finally! I've not been there since it opened in...June? July? well its all the way across town and i've not had anything I've wanted to get, but come friday i may just treat myself to some mac store stuff....thinking like maybe a pigment jar? or some palettes. 

but yea, I was chatting with Samantha about this....does anyone else find it kind of annoying or not like using depotted palettes?

I think I'm slightly weird (slightly? LOL maybe more) as I prefer and seem to go for the individual pots as I put on my makeup in the morning. I just don't seem to get the "eeeee" makeup satisfaction of putting stuff on from these depotted palettes. its so weird and hard to explain, i think i should try again.

my issue is labeling it. I prefer quads b/c you can see into them, vs the freaking 15 pan palettes, for me its like russian roulette and i have to open all 4 of mine to figure out which palette contains what.

or maybe ill just buy a crap load of quads, and move all my stuff into them and sell the 15 pan palettes. or just get over it. lol those are my options!


----------



## kobri (Aug 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_hey kelly! glad to hear the wedding went alright, i was wondering how the whole makeup-other-person-using-yours was going to go. 

well today I should be staying offline and studying for my final exam thats wednesday after work! so really, need to get a lot of it done today b/c i don't know how much ill be into studying during the week after work! so excited to get this class finished, but itll be so tiring and kind of unnerving. I *think* I know where I'm going ie campus wise (its a college campus vs. the universities i've gone to here in winnipeg) so that'll be great. but ill try and be early! 

then next weekend will be utter awesomeness freedom, as I'll be essentially FINISHED MY DEGREE, have nothing to study for. Wooohoo I will finally play rock band! And I'm off early on friday (@ 2) so I'm thinking I'll trek to the university to buy my textbook for my additional class i'm taking in the fall, and then i may just go to the mac store. finally! I've not been there since it opened in...June? July? well its all the way across town and i've not had anything I've wanted to get, but come friday i may just treat myself to some mac store stuff....thinking like maybe a pigment jar? or some palettes. 

but yea, I was chatting with Samantha about this....does anyone else find it kind of annoying or not like using depotted palettes?

I think I'm slightly weird (slightly? LOL maybe more) as I prefer and seem to go for the individual pots as I put on my makeup in the morning. I just don't seem to get the "eeeee" makeup satisfaction of putting stuff on from these depotted palettes. its so weird and hard to explain, i think i should try again.

my issue is labeling it. I prefer quads b/c you can see into them, vs the freaking 15 pan palettes, for me its like russian roulette and i have to open all 4 of mine to figure out which palette contains what.

or maybe ill just buy a crap load of quads, and move all my stuff into them and sell the 15 pan palettes. or just get over it. lol those are my options!_

 
Good luck hun! I prefer palettes only because I can compare all of them side by side, while I may initally think one colour, when I open my palette I  may decide on a shade lighter or darker, or something else completely. Also I heard from an MA at my store that in the fall they are coming out with 15 palettes that havea clear cover like the quads. If you want to label your palettes, Enkore has a tutorial on youtube about how you can do it.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 24, 2008)

Kelly, I want pictures from this wedding.

Hiiii ladies. Sun afternoon and my bf is trying to convince me to take off of work tom. He is so bad!!


----------



## kobri (Aug 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Kelly, I want pictures from this wedding.

Hiiii ladies. Sun afternoon and my bf is trying to convince me to take off of work tom. He is so bad!!_

 
I'll have to wait for everyone else to post theirs on facebook as my camera batteries were dead, although the only pics i have seen of me so far are one where I am falling out of my shoes (they got stuck in the soft ground) and one where I am doing the rockstar, horned hand tongue out thing so....hopefully someone else got some good ones!


----------



## KikiB (Aug 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_hey kelly! glad to hear the wedding went alright, i was wondering how the whole makeup-other-person-using-yours was going to go. 

well today I should be staying offline and studying for my final exam thats wednesday after work! so really, need to get a lot of it done today b/c i don't know how much ill be into studying during the week after work! so excited to get this class finished, but itll be so tiring and kind of unnerving. I *think* I know where I'm going ie campus wise (its a college campus vs. the universities i've gone to here in winnipeg) so that'll be great. but ill try and be early! 

then next weekend will be utter awesomeness freedom, as I'll be essentially FINISHED MY DEGREE, have nothing to study for. Wooohoo I will finally play rock band! And I'm off early on friday (@ 2) so I'm thinking I'll trek to the university to buy my textbook for my additional class i'm taking in the fall, and then i may just go to the mac store. finally! I've not been there since it opened in...June? July? well its all the way across town and i've not had anything I've wanted to get, but come friday i may just treat myself to some mac store stuff....thinking like maybe a pigment jar? or some palettes. 

but yea, I was chatting with Samantha about this....does anyone else find it kind of annoying or not like using depotted palettes?

I think I'm slightly weird (slightly? LOL maybe more) as I prefer and seem to go for the individual pots as I put on my makeup in the morning. I just don't seem to get the "eeeee" makeup satisfaction of putting stuff on from these depotted palettes. its so weird and hard to explain, i think i should try again.

my issue is labeling it. I prefer quads b/c you can see into them, vs the freaking 15 pan palettes, for me its like russian roulette and i have to open all 4 of mine to figure out which palette contains what.

or maybe ill just buy a crap load of quads, and move all my stuff into them and sell the 15 pan palettes. or just get over it. lol those are my options!_

 
I refuse to depot-I am opposed to it. I will buy pro pans, but I prefer the individual pots. I am a clutz with my makeup and if I drop my makeup bag (which happens often) with individual pots I only risk a couple products, whereas with the palette I would risk more. Not to mention I am very OCD and require EVERYTHING to be in their original packaging (well not boxes, but you get the picture).

I wish I could have tomorrow off work, but I get today, Tuesday, and Thursday. Today is nice since I just get to rest-which is what I needed. Hopefully the rain doesn't come in til later.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 24, 2008)

I FINALLY got to see CoC and Overrich, and luckily my counter hadn't run out of anything, yet.  From Overrich I got Blonde's Gold (I got the second to the last one!) and Museum Bronze.  I can't believe how fantastic the texture on these are!  The only other one I swatched was Antique Green.  It was pretty, but I'm kinda on the fence about it, so I figured I'd better just wait until it's at a CCO.  I didn't even swatch the others because I didn't want to create anymore lemmings.  I'll just wait until those arrive at CCOs as well. 

From CoC I got Kirsch mattene (LOVE!! and also the second to the last one), So Scarlet, and Lightly Ripe l/s and Cherry Blossom, Cult of Cherry, and Liquer l/g.  I was going to get Rich and Ripe, but for some reason the multi-colored pearl _really_ bothered me, so I passed.  I forgot to look at Blooming blush and I've decided to check out Jampacked, as well, so I'll be going back later this week for those.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 24, 2008)

Karin you got some good stuff!  I also love the texture of the new pigments!  They are so blendable with hardly any fall out.  I just dislike that the jars were 3/4 full!  You will have to tell me how you like Liquer because I was debating that lipglass forever.

Adina glad to see you pop your head in! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hope you are having a fun weekend with your boy!

Hannah good luck studying!

Hi to everyone else!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just got my lazy butt out of bed about an hour ago.  Sundays are supposed to be lazy right?!?

I seriously have not gotten up the guts to depot yet even though I know that most of you have said a million times that it isn't that hard.  I seriously wish I could just pay someone to do it for me.  I currently have four 15 pan palettes and a few days ago I opened up one and my beloved melody eye shadow was shattered!  I don't know how that happens since it just sits in a storage bin flat all of the time.  So, so sad.  If I am so upset with that think of how it would be if I had a depotting accident.  I don't know how I would make it through! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Just kidding but I am still seriously scared!


----------



## KikiB (Aug 24, 2008)

My lazy Sunday consists of sitting here and watching Scooby-Doo, since Cartoon Network has a marathon going. Hell, I've only put on mascara...no other makeup.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 24, 2008)

I have used white electrical tape and sharpies to create labels for my palettes, which saves me from going through the six of them one by one til I find the colour I'm looking for. That would be madness!

And Kelly, you know you want to share the hotness of you goofing off!


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 24, 2008)

Does anyone else ever have to scold their pet boy to stop chewing on his facial hair? *giggle*


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 24, 2008)

I have been so bored today that I made a list of all of the things I WANT from the upcoming collections through Red She Said and it totaled $408 without tax!  I am going to need to bring that down a bit.  I am going to have to start saving now.  I wish that I liked the shadow suites a bit more but none of the colors really stick out to me except for shallow v deep.  What do you all want from the upcoming collections?


----------



## Divinity (Aug 24, 2008)

^^
Damn..you're on the ball!  I'm still obsessing over what I passed on from CoC...rbella you are horrible...I'm going back for Blooming and Liquer...

Ummm...I definitely want a few things from Ungaro, Manish Arora, a few of the Cremesheen lippies, all the liners from Suite Array and maybe one shadow, and then there's Red She Said....damn.  It's horrible, I don't save, I just go.  BUT I do usually get an idea of how much I'll spend before hand with the product and swatch pics.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 24, 2008)

From Ungaro:
Paintpot (22.60$)

Also, I'm interested in the beauty powder, one or both of the CCB, two of the shadows and the see thru lip colour, but probably will pass due to lack of funds after CoC. 

Suite Array:
-Wolf liner ($17 + tax?)
-Bankroll liner


Manish Arora:
-Everything! (How much is that again? Ha)

Sheer Minerals & Mineral Expansion:
-Soft and Gentle ($30 + tax)
-So Ceylon ($30 + tax)
-Gold Deposit ($30 + tax)

Red She Said:
-Beauty Powder Blushes

Will have to see re: other collections in between and giftie sets with Red She Said. 

Plus, I still plan to buy a few other odds and ends, such as Signed, Sealed, Post Haste, Cellopink lipgelee, any amplified creams that show up ToD'd, and some half jars of pigments, liquidlast liner and a paintpot from a certain someone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Oh, and I totally need foundation some day, too. HA.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I have been so bored today that I made a list of all of the things I WANT from the upcoming collections through Red She Said and it totaled $408 without tax!  I am going to need to bring that down a bit.  I am going to have to start saving now.  I wish that I liked the shadow suites a bit more but none of the colors really stick out to me except for shallow v deep.  What do you all want from the upcoming collections?_

 
What's on your list, by the way? And why are you wishing that you want MORE to spend your money on!?


----------



## stv578 (Aug 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_ and some half jars of pigments, liquidlast liner and a paintpot from a certain someone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Would that be me? 

So good evening to everyone!  I am unable to hit the thanks button yet again, I guess I'll have to inquire about that.  But I did catch up on the posts.  It's been a rather busy weekend with my future SIL's wedding shower yesterday and a birthday party for my son's little buddy today... that was verging on violent with all the boys in the inflatable bouncy tent thingy and my brave baby girl in their with all of them.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It started getting so out of hand that the dad of the birthday boy finally shut the blower off that keeps the tent inflated and then it was just sheer mayhem with the kids trying to get out before the tent collapsed on them.  Maybe not the best thing to do!

Somehow I managed to go back to the MAC counter though to pick up the Shadowy Lady quad, which I actually didn't even bother looking at before, but quite liked except for Deep Truth, which I have no use for.  

As for the palettes, I agree that the 15 pan is a pain as well, even if it were to have a clear lid or be labelled.  But I quite like the quads.  I have 3 15 pan palettes and between my own and the pre-made quads, I think i have about 12 or so.  I did end up putting all my starflash in one 15 pan palette, but I'll probably eventually break those down into quads as well.  

Hope everyone had a great weekend.  I am really not looking forward to work this week, i haven't entirely accepted that I'm back yet and the weather this week is looking goooood.


----------



## stv578 (Aug 24, 2008)

Oh, my list for the next little while...

Ungaro - the pale pink l/s, something rose?  Also, the purple eyeshadow.  I'm going to try very hard to keep it at that.  I was also eyeing the coral e/s, but not sure if I would really use it that much.

Cremesheen - not sure which yet, but I know there's about three that I will end up getting.

And I forgot to mention that when I picked up my quad today, I got a MA that has done my make-up before and one I see quite frequently, and I asked her for a sample of Blonde's Gold and she filled that sample jar right to the rim!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_What's on your list, by the way? And why are you wishing that you want MORE to spend your money on!?_

 
I should be thanking my lucky stars that I don't want anymore than I do! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Cello Pink is one of my favorite lip colors.  It is so juicy looking and the prettiest pink.

Alright so here is the list:

Suite Array:
Shallow v Deep 
Smoke & Ash
Black Russian Pearlglide
Molasses Pearlglide

Ungaro:
Pure Rose Lipstick
Essential Beige Paint Pot
Soft Flower Eye Shadow
Lilac Touch Eye Shadow
Mineral Eye Shadow
Crushed Bougainvillea CCB
Flower Mist Dew Beauty Powder

Manish:
Eye Palette
Girl About Town Lipstick
Pink Manish Lipglass
Pink Swoon Blush

Sheer Minerals/Mineral Expansion:
Soft & Gentle MSF
So Ceylon MSF
Petticoat MSF
Gold Deposit MSF
Gentle Mineralize Blush (a B/U)

Red She Said:
From what I know so far
Danger Zone MES
Red She Said Lipstick

I am going to try and pair this down a bit.  Is is just me or does pearlglide sound like a name of a tampon?


----------



## Zantedge (Aug 24, 2008)

Ungaro: $53.50 + tax = $59.92
e/s 
Lipglass 
Paint Pot 

Suite Array: 68 + tax = $76.16
Wolf 
Miss Fortune
Black Russian
Rave

Sheer Minerals: 66 + tax = $73.92
181 brush 
MSF 


So my total for those three collections is 210 with tax...

Not too bad I kinda wish I wasn't getting four liners from Suite Array.. but they're so pretty I can't help it. There's other stuff I want from like, Creamsheen, Gold Fever and House of Mineralize and the regular line, but those will have to wait cause I'm not sure how much money I'll have in the fall... I need a job! (oh yeah and then there's Red She Said...)


----------



## stv578 (Aug 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I am going to try and pair this down a bit. Is is just me or does pearlglide sound like a name of a tampon? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It does!  

That's quite a list!  I guess I'll have to add Petticoat to my list as well.  I actually almost bought this when it originally came out, but then decided against it because it was a time when I actually exercised restraint, lol!  But I can honestly say that after getting Petticoat, I think I might be done with MSF's for a while.  I don't reach for the one's I have all that often.  The mineralized blushes on the other hand, I use every day and really try to change it up with the colours.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 24, 2008)

Well here is the realistic list:

Gold Fever: Silver Fog pigment and Gold glitter

Manish Arora: EVERYTHING, plus two of the Kiss Manish.

Sheer Minerals: Two of Petticoat and So Ceylon

House of Minerals: One of Soft & Gentle, Heat/Element, and Gold Deposit

If I had the funds:

Cult of Cherry: Backups of Rich & Ripe and Cult of Cherry, plus Blooming

Suite Array: Fly-by-Blu and Miss Fortune Pearlglides, plus Rose Suites

Ungaro: the beauty powder

Gold Fever: Silver Fog and Gold

Manish Arora: Everything

Sheer Minerals: Two of Petticoat and So Ceylon, plus one each of the Sheersheen powders

House of Minerals: Two each of Soft & Gentle, Gold Deposit, and Heat/Element

Now the total for what I want is $623.48 with tax. However, the total for what I actually will get is $362.97, with tax. I suppose the main consolation is that the last three items will be perm items, so they don't have to be bought immediately.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 24, 2008)

I don't know what I am so MSF crazy but I am!  I hope that they end up keeping all of these MSFs part of the regular line otherwise I am going to buy about 5 backups of petticoat.  I used that MSF everyday!


----------



## KikiB (Aug 24, 2008)

I don't have very many MSF's at all, and I have wanted to get both Petticoat and Gold Deposit for awhile.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 24, 2008)

Actually, to be honest, if the purple eyeshadow from Ungaro doesn't totally suck, it will be mine. I'm such a pushover when it comes to purple shadows. Damn.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 25, 2008)

I need to start learing to love mattes and satins.  I tend to always want to use vps and frosts because they are the easiest for me to blend and I like the finishes.  IMO mattes and satins always look so flat on me.  I am hoping that with the Ungaro collection I will create some looks with those that will make me change my mind about those finishes.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 25, 2008)

Nothing will change my mind about mattes, but Satins work good in some cases. Sushi Flower is a good blush, and Claire de Lune is a good highlight. But a darker satin would be bad for me especially since I can't blend to save my life, and also I have to wear something frosty or else I look dead.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 25, 2008)

I forgot that Claire de lune was a satin.  I love that color!


----------



## KikiB (Aug 25, 2008)

I only wear Claire de Lune as a base or a highlight anyways, so it doesn't matter the texture as long as it isn't a matte.


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 25, 2008)

Samantha, I'm a pushover for purple shadows too. Something to do with my light golden brown eyes what?

My list!

CoC: (Still. )
-Bing (Possibly, if it's still there for me to try on Wednesday...)
-Silverstruck (maybe)

Ungaro:
NOTHING.

Suite Array: (Possibly)
-Rave
-Bankroll
Though I think in my heart of hearts these WILL NOT work for me.

Sheer Minerals:
-Petticoat
-So Ceylon

Red She Said:
-Brush Set
-Palette (?)

Random Perm Items:
-Shimmermoss
-Steamy
-Electric Eel
-Freshwater
-Sketch
-Beautiful Iris
-Flammable Paint
-Blackground Paint Pot
-Bare Study Paint Pot
-Plum Lipliner
-O

UHHHH.
I don't want to know how much that totals to.

Damn you MAC. Damn you.


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 25, 2008)

I like Sweet Chestnut as a Satin btw. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It find it blends nicely. Quite dreamy. Then again, the pigmentation of the Spiced Chocolate Quad is fantastic!


----------



## kobri (Aug 25, 2008)

Well I haven't gotten the future collection lemmings yet, except for the Ungaro paint pot. I am looking forward to other collections, but they aren't as specific yet. 
Oh god! I just saw more pics on my friend's camera! In one I have no hand, my arm is out at such an angle that I look like an amputee,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am SO glad I agreed to be in pics


----------



## KikiB (Aug 25, 2008)

I totally do NOT let people take pictures of me. The camera adds a ton of weight to me, and I always look like a neanderthal. I can't get my face to look right.


----------



## Zantedge (Aug 25, 2008)

Ugh I hate getting my picture taken, I am seriously the most unphotogenic person I know. I could take 100 pictures of myself, and one *might* look alright...


----------



## KikiB (Aug 25, 2008)

Yep, that's about the ratio I get.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I need to start learing to love mattes and satins.  I tend to always want to use vps and frosts because they are the easiest for me to blend and I like the finishes.  IMO mattes and satins always look so flat on me.  I am hoping that with the Ungaro collection I will create some looks with those that will make me change my mind about those finishes._

 
I like to use a mixture of textures on my eye. It adds more depth, and still isn't a total bitch to blend. Also, the matte2 are pure looooove. Poison Pen and I are getting along just grand over here! Looks lovely with Softwash Grey pigment.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh, man, I forgot I'm in need of some more flammable. LOVER! COME TO MEEEEEEE!


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 25, 2008)

It takes a lot of pictures before I find a decent one of myself too. I'm NOT photogenic, makes me sad. The camera doesn't capture what I look like true to life.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 25, 2008)

It is so demoralizing too, because if I get married I know I won't want any pictures, because I know that I will turn up bad in them.


----------



## panther27 (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh God,not only is there the color collection for Red She Said,but there are also the palettes and brush sets
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So when are we going to know about palettes/sets already?Sooo imnpatient-should be about that time!


----------



## panther27 (Aug 25, 2008)

I was so shocked at how smooth the Overrich pigments are
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




they just glide on.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_Oh God,not only is there the color collection for Red She Said,but there are also the palettes and brush sets
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So when are we going to know about palettes/sets already?Sooo imnpatient-should be about that time!_

 
It'll be awhile since they have the Holiday/winter update in October, but I am sure news will leak before then.


----------



## panther27 (Aug 25, 2008)

^^^Yea,oct 16 is when red she said color collection,palettes and brushes will release,according to MAC live chat.Color stories are usually leaked maybe 1-2 months before a collection releases,so yea probably sometime beginning to mid sept,but who knows


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 25, 2008)

^^ I want a leak soon as well! I want to know about the lipsticks and stuff especially!


----------



## panther27 (Aug 25, 2008)

Yea we're waiting lol^^^


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_I was so shocked at how smooth the Overrich pigments are
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




they just glide on._

 
Soooo true! I went to look at everything this weekend...and I ended buying Mega Rich. It is so everyday pretty, but the color just made my hazel brown eyes completely sexy & stand out.

I bought Copperbeam before & I still love that shade.

Purrtykitty has me interested in Museum Bronze now


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_jampacked is quite the versatile l/g. i usually go for pinky glosses, but this purple is so nice, depending on what you put under it and the purple just changes it all.....yum!_

 
Don't you just _love_ that shade! I put it over Utter Pervette...so pretty. Or, I love just a very light application of it too. I'm glad you like it too!

I thought of you yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wore Mega Rich over a Bobbie Brown medium grey & it looked so awesome.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 25, 2008)

Ohhh....jampacked over utter pervette?!?  That is not a combo that I would have thought of.  I am going to try that tomorrow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope everyone is having a Happy Monday!


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 25, 2008)

My trusty credit card and I went to the mall today and bought some NON-MAKEUP! I now own TWO pairs of jeans!! This is infinitely more than I had before. Both are very dark washes. Weeeee. In my world, there's no other kind. Oh, but not black, because I don't like those. Black denim =


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 25, 2008)

I'll have to give Jampacked a go over Out To Shock. Mmmm...


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 25, 2008)

Ooh, I also bought Up The Amp lipstick...how did I miss that gorgeous color all this time! I also used Utter Pervette just on the fuller part of my bottom lip over it. Then I tried Cherry Blossom over it. I love this lip color


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Purrtykitty has me interested in Museum Bronze now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hehehe...oops! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I do want the rest, but I WILL wait until everything else gets to CCOs.  I've been really interested in buying new work clothes lately.  I've found a bunch of cute and inexpensive tops at Kohl's.  I'm almost done, though.  Just a couple more tops, skirts, shoes and jackets and I'll be good to go for a while.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Hehehe...oops! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I do want the rest, but I WILL wait until everything else gets to CCOs.  I've been really interested in buying new work clothes lately.  I've found a bunch of cute and inexpensive tops at Kohl's.  I'm almost done, though.  Just a couple more tops, skirts, shoes and jackets and I'll be good to go for a while._

 
I found some really cheap great deals in the sale room at Anthropologie Sat. Stuff was marked waaaay down. And Dillards had the best shoe sale 50% off the sale price...that is my favorite time to buy shoes. I bought 2 $80 pairs of shoes, one for my daughter in law & one for me - $20 each!


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 25, 2008)

hey guys! checking in before i hit the books tonight!

I am mad at myself for almost skipping over Hot Contrast--the black to be quite honest scared me, plus the red veins in the melange? Red not my cup of tea BUT here's my look breakdown:
-Girl Friendly (a matte looking pink/neutral paintpot) as a base
-silver solid side of Polar Opp on inner v of eyes
-melange of Hot Contrast on middle of eye
-black side of Hot Contrast on outer v/blended into crease.

Ummm hot purple dark smokey eye!! It was quite shocking, but I guess the pinkish paintpot really helped it, plus the melange of hot contrast I find is purple-y. Then I added a teensy bit of the shisheido white lights hydro powder shadow over top to give it more of a glisteney sheen <3

Okay for upcoming collections--Ill preface this with a message (also b/c I seem to ramble)--Ive decided I need to start saving for the future, and know the incredible power of compounded money. So I am on A NO BUY until Cremesheen (give me a break, lol I know its October but its a bit of a break!) where I want that coral ravishing lippie. Thats it.

THEN *dum dah daaaaa* I am SKIPPING the MES from Red She Said--yes, quite shocking, me skipping mes but I have quite an array (yes skipping suite array too!) already of them and dont think I need more. 

So the ONLY thing I will buy from the holiday collection? Probably pigment minis, and of course a mini paintpot set if MAC so blesses us. Then otherwise its just foundation, powder/essentials I run out of.

Now how many of you think I can actually do this? Umm Ill have to admit, I'm not so sure Ill be able to resist once I see everyone getting excited and swatching. But I will try! b/c I'm afraid the more I buy (specifically lip products) they will turn bad before I actually use them much.


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 25, 2008)

oh and I finally cracked into my EZ Baby tendertone last night before bed. OH MY GOODNESS why the HECK was I using my Honey Bare and Pucker tendertones so much? I left the other three I had bought unused, sitting there waiting for me to finish one. But crickey I LOVE how it makes my lips look. not overly glittery as perhaps some other tendertones, but a sweeeeeeeett sheen. LOVE IT!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 25, 2008)

^^^ I love that one so much too! They make your lips so baby soft


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_I found some really cheap great deals in the sale room at Anthropologie Sat. Stuff was marked waaaay down. And Dillards had the best shoe sale 50% off the sale price...that is my favorite time to buy shoes. I bought 2 $80 pairs of shoes, one for my daughter in law & one for me - $20 each!_

 
Argh!!  I wish my Anthropologie were open already.  I have no idea whan it will, but I hope soooon!!  There's two sweaters I want and I can't justify paying over $15 for shipping.  I'll be in the Boston area next week, so I hope the Anthropologie I go to there will have lots of great stuff.


----------



## panther27 (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Soooo true! I went to look at everything this weekend...and I ended buying Mega Rich. It is so everyday pretty, but the color just made my hazel brown eyes completely sexy & stand out.

I bought Copperbeam before & I still love that shade.

Purrtykitty has me interested in Museum Bronze now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Haha I have hazel eyes too,Mega Rich does look good-it brings out some gold in the eyes.Love them all.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey girls!! How is your crappy Monday going?

Well, I have some exciting news! I got hired to do MU at a wedding!!! YAY! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am soo excited! Over the next couple days I am going to do some face charts & on Wed she is coming over to my place to do a test run. I am a little nervous, because she wants false eyelashes & I never really do them SO IT'S PRACTICE TIME!!! Her wedding is on September 12. AGH, I am happy & nervous!
I am going to be a busy bee doing face charts!!!


----------



## kobri (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Hey girls!! How is your crappy Monday going?

Well, I have some exciting news! I got hired to do MU at a wedding!!! YAY! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am soo excited! Over the next couple days I am going to do some face charts & on Wed she is coming over to my place to do a test run. I am a little nervous, because she wants false eyelashes & I never really do them SO IT'S PRACTICE TIME!!! Her wedding is on September 12. AGH, I am happy & nervous!
I am going to be a busy bee doing face charts!!!_

 
Congrats and good luck! I put strip lashes on someone else for the first time on the weekend so I was freaking, but it was super easy. I had only done the individual ones before, which (turns out) were much harder. Just take your time and remain calm and it'll be a breeze.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 25, 2008)

Way to go Allison!!  You'll be great!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 25, 2008)

That is awesome Allison! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You will have to take some pictures for us so we can see your skills!  

Hannah good luck studying! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Karin how is work going?  I know that you are a working woman now but I miss seeing you around here!

I had a long talk with my boyfriend last night about needing to save more since I am getting close to buying a house/condo.  So I have decided that I really need to cut down on MAC for a bit.  He suggested I take the rest of the year off from buying MAC and I told him that wouldn't happen in a million years! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Nice try though!  My MAC habit doesn't put me in debt or anything but I am starting to accumulate more than I will ever need.  I have also sold a lot of back-ups this year so that has been helpful since I have put most of that money away.  I know that I wouldn't be able to be on a no buy until January.  There is just no way I would stick with that!


----------



## kobri (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_That is awesome Allison! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You will have to take some pictures for us so we can see your skills! 

Hannah good luck studying! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Karin how is work going? I know that you are a working woman now but I miss seeing you around here!

I had a long talk with my boyfriend last night about needing to save more since I am getting close to buying a house/condo. So I have decided that I really need to cut down on MAC for a bit. He suggested I take the rest of the year off from buying MAC and I told him that wouldn't happen in a million years! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice try though! My MAC habit doesn't put me in debt or anything but I am starting to accumulate more than I will ever need. I have also sold a lot of back-ups this year so that has been helpful since I have put most of that money away. I know that I wouldn't be able to be on a no buy until January. There is just no way I would stick with that!_

 
I'll do my best not to be an enabler, but come the holiday collections/sets all bets are off!


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 25, 2008)

Work is going well.  I'm tagging along to court again tomorrow - just a little hearing.  On Wednesday I'm supposed to tag along for a trial!  Otherwise, I'm doing a lot of drafting work (preparing court filings, etc...) which is great for familiarizing myself with what needs to be filed and when.

Katie, have you tried making a monthly spending budget for "fun" items?  I know it really helped me get my spending under control.  I still feel like I can splurge, but I'm not out of control.  Good luck on getting a house.  It's such a big step!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 25, 2008)

September in all honesty I would be okay skipping but once October hits there is no way I would stick to a no buy!  With the MSFs, Manish, and Holiday I would seriously go insane if I couldn't get any of those things!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I don't mind you all being enablers!  That is just one of the many things I love about you all!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Work is going well.  I'm tagging along to court again tomorrow - just a little hearing.  On Wednesday I'm supposed to tag along for a trial!  Otherwise, I'm doing a lot of drafting work (preparing court filings, etc...) which is great for familiarizing myself with what needs to be filed and when.

Katie, have you tried making a monthly spending budget for "fun" items?  I know it really helped me get my spending under control.  I still feel like I can splurge, but I'm not out of control.  Good luck on getting a house.  It's such a big step!_

 
That is a good idea!  I have a budget in place but that was from a few years back before I got a promotion at work.  Since then I have used the difference in what I used to make and what I make now and put that into savings for a place of my own.  I need to start making a new budget though.


----------



## stv578 (Aug 25, 2008)

Good Evening everyone! 

So I've been trying to catch up with the posts, but my thanks button is still really wonky, so I gave up on it for now.

Hannah, Katie, I'm with you on needing to cut down. I quite like Karin's suggestion, because it's much more realistic than a no-buy... been there, tried that, didn't work. And the damn Cherry collection! Grrrr.

So we can try and get through the next few months together while keeping things at a minimum! I for one have really cut down my list for the remainder of the year. For now I'm thinking Soft Rose from Ungaro, two cremesheens and then waiting it out till the Chill collection. It's ambitious, but I generally don't get too excited with the holiday stuff anyway. I'm not crazy about palettes, though I did get the warm eyes palette last year and still quite like it. I think the quads I got from CoC will keep me busy for a while! Oh, and I will be picking up Museum Bronze after trying out Vintage Gold today.  I can honestly say this stuff stayed on all day with no creasing at all and only faded a little after 12 hours.  I used Benefit Fy eye, then my ArtDeco base and Vintage Gold on top with Blonde's Gold as a highlight.  Loooooove Vintage Gold, it is what I wanted all my other olive green shadows and pigments to be, but never quite were.  Oh crap, am I enabling?!


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 25, 2008)

Grrr, I just saw Bunny's FOTD post and now I wish I'd gotten California Dreaming when lotsa people were selling them.  Poo...it's such a hot look!!
http://specktra.net/f166/2-smoked-bunny-looks-p-111556/


----------



## stv578 (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_ 
Well, I have some exciting news! I got hired to do MU at a wedding!!! YAY! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am soo excited!_

 
Yay!  That's awesome!  Good luck with everything!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zantedge* 

 
_Ugh I hate getting my picture taken, I am seriously the most unphotogenic person I know. I could take 100 pictures of myself, and one *might* look alright..._

 
I am such a camera whore, its sad really

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Argh!!  I wish my Anthropologie were open already._

 
Anthropologie doesn't work for me for some reason, they just run way toooo big! 0's are huge and the tops seem kind of flimsy though I did love the designs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Well, I have some exciting news! I got hired to do MU at a wedding!!!_

 
Congrats Allison! I am sure you will be awesome!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I had a long talk with my boyfriend last night about needing to save more since I am getting close to buying a house/condo._

 
I hear ya Katie, the bf and I have been having the very same chats lately. It sucks to be an adult and have to factor in real adult expenses. Im in it with you though, although you can't tell by my CoC hauling, hehe. 

Hi to everyone else! Yeah, played hooky today. I am so naughty...


----------



## clslvr6spd (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks girls, I will definitely post pictures!!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Hi to everyone else! Yeah, played hooky today. I am so naughty..._

 
Hehe...I was wondering where you were!  I was about to call you out on that!!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 26, 2008)

Good for you Adina!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hope that you had a fun extra day with your boyfriend. 

Bunny's FOTDS are amazing!  I wish that I could look that flawless!

Does anyone here have the 259 brush?  I am just wondering what you use it for.  I found this brush in a random makeup bag and I realized that I don't even know what it is used for.  I did a search on here and it was sort of helpful.  TIA!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Hehe...I was wondering where you were!  I was about to call you out on that!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL! His whole family kept chanting do it, do it. So yeah, I caved. I did miss you all!!


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 26, 2008)

Yay! After 5 or so days at my bf's house, I will be home tomorrow! So then I can post up some FOTD's. I don't think they're worthy of an FOTD thread, so I'll just put them up here or in the CoC thread.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 26, 2008)

Grr...trying to catch up! I had PI (physical inventory) at work tonight and it was so breezy. I basically just walked around with a clipboard and two highlighters to mark off when a particular section was done. The first hour and a half-two hours were spent listening to the Seahawks game, eating Red Robin, and reapplying my lipstick/such to be the perfect plummy pink. (Had to dig the Face Dazzle kit out...)

Anywhoo today the look was Claire de Lune from lash to brow, Solar White on the brow, Moon's Reflection on the inner third, Aquadisiac in the middle, Cool Heat on the outer third and trying to fake a corner, Gilded Green in the crease, Mutiny on the inner crease, and Teal as lower liner. It is very intense, more intense than normal, but I do like how it worked out. Oh yeah, Lark About as finishing highlight. This week is "Must Do Greens" week. Tomorrow since I have to work at 9 I am probably doing something with Pagan, Chartru, Gilded Green, and UD Graffiti. That will be haute.

Adina, Katie...my parents have that conversation with me, although they do NOT know how much I spend on MAC! If they did, they'd probably have a coronary. I am waiting to see what this next paycheck will look like. The thing I really want is Plumful lipstick. I have it in the Face Dazzle palette, and I love it-it just works so well with green/teal shadows.


----------



## panther27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hey bimbos!Lat weeks In touch mag said that it looks like GND season 5 will be the last season 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And also that Kendra is supposed to be moving out of the mansion after that.


----------



## panther27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Did any of you see the Red She Said brushes in the swatch forum today?I don't know about you,but I was kinda disappointed as I was hoping for brighter red brushes.Oh well,I am sure I will get it anyway.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm not wearing any colourful MAC today! Just MAC concealer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Smashbox and UD are taking a turn on my face. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In other news, my MSF collection is now one larger - I'd like to welcome Shooting Star! *applauds it so it feels welcome* Twas _super_ cheap and I just couldn't resist! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It seems like it'll make a good bronzer on me. *nods*


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_Did any of you see the Red She Said brushes in the swatch forum today?I don't know about you,but I was kinda disappointed as I was hoping for brighter red brushes.Oh well,I am sure I will get it anyway._

 
Blech. For red brushes, I'll stick to smashbox, thanks. I just got an angle brush that they had as an LE version - it's BRIGHT red with lots of RED GLITTER and a red ferrule! I love it!


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_Did any of you see the Red She Said brushes in the swatch forum today?I don't know about you,but I was kinda disappointed as I was hoping for brighter red brushes.Oh well,I am sure I will get it anyway._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Blech. For red brushes, I'll stick to smashbox, thanks. I just got an angle brush that they had as an LE version - it's BRIGHT red with lots of RED GLITTER and a red ferrule! I love it!_

 
This is what I said in the "Red She Said" Discussion Thread:

"Isn't it strange that the brushes in the swatch thread have the tiny sleeves over the head of the brush? Isn't that a sign of fake brushes? I don't remember my Colour Forms brushes having those. They also look suspicious to me because in the promo images we've seen so far, aren't the metal parts supposed to be red as well? In the swatch thread images they're not. And I think without the green background, the brush handles would actually be a red brown color, but the green background enhances the red more."

So yeah, they're fake. I'm sure the real Red She Said brushes will be gorgeous. Don't be disappointed yet! As what we have seen so far are fake brushes.


----------



## panther27 (Aug 26, 2008)

^^Okay, I just looked at the brushes compared to the promos pics,phew!Thanks for pointing that out,I am actually glad those are fakes,because they are ugly lol.Now I can be excited again.


----------



## panther27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Blech. For red brushes, I'll stick to smashbox, thanks. I just got an angle brush that they had as an LE version - it's BRIGHT red with lots of RED GLITTER and a red ferrule! I love it!_

 
Damn,that does sound hot.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 26, 2008)

Sooo, tomorrow I'm sitting second chair in a trial!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I won't get to get up and say anything, as I'm not a member of the Bar, yet, but I'll be helping my boss (one of them) with anything she needs and taking notes.  I have just a little work to do tonight - just a brief and court opinion to read.  It's my first time bringing work home, too.  I'm all growed up, lol! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And on another note, I found a super cute suit jacket at Kohl's today for.....$12!!!  I really am getting some great deals there, lately.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 26, 2008)

Yep, I heard that the GND were going to go their own ways-Holly will stay with Hef, Bridget wants to do a travel show, and then Kendra will do whatever she will. Kendra is my favourite anyways.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 27, 2008)

So... next up Ungaro. I finally broke down and looked at the swatches. I THINK the things I want most (that are different from what I have/sucker me in) include Crushed Bougainvillea CCB, Soft Flower eyeshadow, Lilac Touch eyeshadow, the paint pot and Pure Rose lipstick.

...do the shade names make anyone else want to gag a little? I mean, come on, "pastel emotion" lipglass!? FLOWER MIST DEW!??!?


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Yep, I heard that the GND were going to go their own ways-Holly will stay with Hef, Bridget wants to do a travel show, and then Kendra will do whatever she will. Kendra is my favourite anyways._

 
Aww, that makes me sad.  But good for them, I guess.  Bridget's my fave, so go her!!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 27, 2008)

I am just popping in to say hi to everyone!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have had the craziest day and this is about the first moment I have had to say hello to you all!  Hope everyone is doing well and now I am off to bed!


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 27, 2008)

Some FOTD's as promised!
These really aren't good. Btw. I LOVE LOVE LOVE Spiced Chocolate!
All thumbnails clickable.




Cult of Cherry on lips! With Play On Plums on eyes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I think Dainty on cheeks.







I have Spiced Chocolate Quad on with Queen's Sin and Cult of Cherry Lipglass on. Light Flush on cheeks




I have Spiced Chocolate on with Red Romp Lipglass. Light Flush on Cheeks.




Tempting Quad. Liqueur lipglass. And Light Flush on cheeks.

That's from this weekend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways.
Has anyone ever had sleep paralysis before? I had one on Monday afternoon. The most terrifying nightmare I ever had. I had like.. three in a row.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Adina, Katie...my parents have that conversation with me, although they do NOT know how much I spend on MAC! If they did, they'd probably have a coronary_

 
My mom does know and she is always on my case, sigh. I really do need to build up a nest egg I suppose.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Some FOTD's as promised!_

 
You look GORGEOUS!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have heard of sleep paralysis, and from what I have heard it is terrifying. Your mind is awake but your body cannot move at all. Scary. Sorry you had to have that 3x in a row. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I am just popping in to say hi to everyone!_

 
Hey Katie, we missed you! I hopped into bed early last night too!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_...do the shade names make anyone else want to gag a little? I mean, come on, "pastel emotion" lipglass!? FLOWER MIST DEW!??!?_

 
Talk about doing a complete 180 from the CoC collection, rofl

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Sooo, tomorrow I'm sitting second chair in a trial!!_

 
Ohh, good luck! I hope it all goes well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And yay for deals miss all growed up


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Some FOTD's as promised!
These really aren't good. Btw. I LOVE LOVE LOVE Spiced Chocolate!
All thumbnails clickable.




Cult of Cherry on lips! With Play On Plums on eyes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I think Dainty on cheeks.







I have Spiced Chocolate Quad on with Queen's Sin and Cult of Cherry Lipglass on. Light Flush on cheeks




I have Spiced Chocolate on with Red Romp Lipglass. Light Flush on Cheeks.




Tempting Quad. Liqueur lipglass. And Light Flush on cheeks.

That's from this weekend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways.
Has anyone ever had sleep paralysis before? I had one on Monday afternoon. The most terrifying nightmare I ever had. I had like.. three in a row._

 
Preeeettttyyyyyy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love how you're rocking the red lips so much, and Liqueur also looks fantastic on you!

I had sleep paralysis once or twice years ago, and it was crazy. Being me, though, I thought it was kind of cool. I'm sorry it was yucky for you.


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 27, 2008)

Basically what happened was, I didn't realize I had sleep paralysis when it first happened. I was dreaming about kung fu, nothing freaky, except for something about taking a test, so I was a LITTLE anxious. Me and my bf were sleeping in his parent's room, and when I had sleep paralysis, I was in that room, that's where I had my hallucinations.

So, there's a Japanese Kimono Doll in his mom's room. With a white face, red red red lips, long shiny black hair, and a red and white kimono. It's very pretty. But anyways, in my dream/hallucination. It got up in the room, grew life-sized and started to smoothly walk towards me. As it got closer, I started struggling, I guess I was trying to get my body to move but I couldn't, so I started freaking out and when it grabbed me and started holding me down I started screaming for my boyfriend to wake me up, but he wasn't lying next to me, and he really wasn't, so I was obviously aware of my surroundings. Its face twisted up and turned into something HORRIBLE. And I continued to scream until it disappeared.

The next episode was something was going through the room, tearing the drawers and closets in the room open and finally whatever that was.. ghost, spirit? came over and grabbed me, and I started screaming again. And then, I remember finally getting up and walking towards the hallway, but my body was still in bed, so I guess I had an out of body experience too. O_O

And I FINALLY woke up. Whole time my bf was in the bathroom. Said he didn't hear any screaming, so I was just screaming in my dream.

Yeah. It was a really scary experience.


----------



## kobri (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_...do the shade names make anyone else want to gag a little? I mean, come on, "pastel emotion" lipglass!? FLOWER MIST DEW!??!?_

 
I totally agree! Very wierd


----------



## panther27 (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Basically what happened was, I didn't realize I had sleep paralysis when it first happened. I was dreaming about kung fu, nothing freaky, except for something about taking a test, so I was a LITTLE anxious. Me and my bf were sleeping in his parent's room, and when I had sleep paralysis, I was in that room, that's where I had my hallucinations.

So, there's a Japanese Kimono Doll in his mom's room. With a white face, red red red lips, long shiny black hair, and a red and white kimono. It's very pretty. But anyways, in my dream/hallucination. It got up in the room, grew life-sized and started to smoothly walk towards me. As it got closer, I started struggling, I guess I was trying to get my body to move but I couldn't, so I started freaking out and when it grabbed me and started holding me down I started screaming for my boyfriend to wake me up, but he wasn't lying next to me, and he really wasn't, so I was obviously aware of my surroundings. Its face twisted up and turned into something HORRIBLE. And I continued to scream until it disappeared.

The next episode was something was going through the room, tearing the drawers and closets in the room open and finally whatever that was.. ghost, spirit? came over and grabbed me, and I started screaming again. And then, I remember finally getting up and walking towards the hallway, but my body was still in bed, so I guess I had an out of body experience too. O_O

And I FINALLY woke up. Whole time my bf was in the bathroom. Said he didn't hear any screaming, so I was just screaming in my dream.

Yeah. It was a really scary experience._

 
That is freaky,but I know how you feel because I have had sleep paralysis too.I had a weird ass nightmare,then I woke up in my bed terrified and frozen.I remember thinking at first where am I?After that I felt this terrible presence in my room,I wanted to scream and get up and get out,but I just could not move my mouth or my arms or anything!I am 100% positive I was awake at the time,but I just absolutely could not move a muscle.It was probably one of the scariest things that has ever happened to me.


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_That is freaky,but I know how you feel because I have had sleep paralysis too.I had a weird ass nightmare,then I woke up in my bed terrified and frozen.I remember thinking at first where am I?After that I felt this terrible presence in my room,I wanted to scream and get up and get out,but I just could not move my mouth or my arms or anything!I am 100% positive I was awake at the time,but I just absolutely could not move a muscle.It was probably one of the scariest things that has ever happened to me._

 
Ahhh, that is EXACTLY what I'm talking about. Because I could see the exact room I was in, I knew exactly where I was, basically I was awake, but my body was still dreaming. My terrible presence just happened to be manifested in that doll. Eesh.

Good thing that was my last night at my boyfriend's house. I couldn't sleep well the night after that. And apparently I tossed and turned so much and nearly shoved my bf off the bed so he tried to kick me over, but when he did that, I rolled over and started kicking him. So he got fed up, went to sleep in the other room. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Poor guy had a midterm the next morning.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 27, 2008)

One night I punched my boyfriend in the face while I was asleep. I tossed and turned, and he woke up just in time to see me haul back my arm with my hand in a fist, and next thing he knew I punched him in the face! He cried out, and I responded with "Bllrhhghwgh??" He cried, "You punched me in the face!" I mumbled something and went back to sleep.

I don't remember any of it, but laughed like hell when he told me about it the next day.


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 27, 2008)

Hahahaha. ^^Hilarious! XD
Yeah, I don't remember kicking him or anything!
I do remember tossing an turning though. Damn it, I was sleeping on the side of the bed closest to the doll, of course I would keep rolling towards the other side of the bed!


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 27, 2008)

Ahahaha. I also kick my boyfriend sometimes when my cat tries to play with my feet while I'm sleeping. 

I couldn't very well kick the cat! 

...Poor boyfriend-man. *giggle*


----------



## panther27 (Aug 27, 2008)

Yea,let's just say it was really crazy.I am glad you brought that up because I hadn't thought about it in awhile.I could not see the presence manifested in anything like you did,I could just feel it.Ya I don't blame you for wanting to get out of there after that!If you ever see that doll again,it'll be sooo weird probably.


----------



## panther27 (Aug 27, 2008)

Haha I also kick my boyfriend in my sleep,he'll tell me the next day and I'll say sorry I have no idea what your talking about!


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Has anyone ever had sleep paralysis before? I had one on Monday afternoon. The most terrifying nightmare I ever had. I had like.. three in a row._

 
Oh, that is scary!  I've had that a few times before.  With me, I don't remember the dreams.  It happens where I'm trying to get up and open my eyes, but I can't, no matter how hard I try.  I'll end up having to go back to sleep for a few minutes and trying to wake up again.  I'm not at all surprised it happens to me because I had that "surgery awareness" that happens one time when I had a minor operation.  I was put under anesthesia (for an outpatient procedure) and I could hear and feel everything that was going on.  I think they knew b/c of my heart rate, since the nurse kept patting my hand and stroking my head to keep me calm.  I also have anesthesia problems w/ my lower jaw - it will not numb (my tounge will, but not the jaw).  Therefore, any drilling for cavities has been done with basically no anesthesia.  THAT _reallllly_ sucks.

On a happier note...those pics of you are gorgeous!  I love the red lips on you.

I found that Lightly Ripe and Liquer make a very pretty berry lip.  I wore that today for trial/work.  I've not had much time in the morning for eye makeup, so I've been doing mascara (nice loooong lashes!), Pleasantry on the cheeks, and then whatever lips move me.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Some FOTD's as promised!
These really aren't good. Btw. I LOVE LOVE LOVE Spiced Chocolate!
All thumbnails clickable.




Cult of Cherry on lips! With Play On Plums on eyes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And I think Dainty on cheeks.







I have Spiced Chocolate Quad on with Queen's Sin and Cult of Cherry Lipglass on. Light Flush on cheeks




I have Spiced Chocolate on with Red Romp Lipglass. Light Flush on Cheeks.




Tempting Quad. Liqueur lipglass. And Light Flush on cheeks.

That's from this weekend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways.
Has anyone ever had sleep paralysis before? I had one on Monday afternoon. The most terrifying nightmare I ever had. I had like.. three in a row._

 
You look gorgeous!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Those colors really pop on you.  Sorry to hear about your sleep paralysis.  That is totally scary!

Karin how did it go being second chair?  Is the job going well so far?

Hope everyone is having a good day!  The weather around Seattle has been so overcast and grey.   All I want to do is take a long nap when I get home from work.  Work is driving me crazy lately.  I think it is because I know I have a 9 day vacation coming up soon so I am on edge waiting for that to FINALLY get here and my birthday too!


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh it went well today!  I didn't do much but observe and note exhibits, but it was great being up front and seeing how it all happens.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 27, 2008)

I am back guys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aaaaaand I havent read the 15-20 pages of bimbo-gossip Ive missed.....

Sigh. Heres hoping my computer doesnt start closing the window on me lol.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 27, 2008)

Yay!  You'll hafta let us know about all the fun you had!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 27, 2008)

Glad to see you back! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  We have missed you around here!


----------



## panther27 (Aug 28, 2008)

Adina,I just noticed that you are top poster now lol


----------



## bella1342 (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow darkishstar, you look gorgeous in read lips, i'm jealous!  love the first fotd!


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 28, 2008)

Ok this is so not good. Now I want the Shadowy Lady quad
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I didn't even think that i wanted this one and now I want to order it now lol. Someone talk me out of it.


----------



## carrieann07 (Aug 28, 2008)

^^^You  definitely need it!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_Adina,I just noticed that you are top poster now lol_

 
Go Adina! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Panther27 I read on Perez Hilton today today that according to Bridget on the GND that there will be a big "wedding" at then end of the 5th season.  I wonder if that means that Holly and Hef will get married (although I doubt it).  I hope that this isn't the last season though.   I love that show!


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 28, 2008)

I'd bet it's either one of the former playmates that the girls are friends with or a family member of one of the girls.  I doubt it's Hef and Holly.  Bridget probably wouldn't spill that kind of detail.


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carrieann07* 

 
_^^^You definitely need it!_

 








 Wow all you ladies out here are the worst enablers lol. I want to get it though, damn you budget I have to stick to. I am fighting it but I know I am going to order it *sigh*


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 28, 2008)

Ugh I JUST got done catchin up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anywho, I really didnt do much on my trip....my mom and her friend didnt really feel like it I guess? My little brother was A PAAAAAAIN, everywhere we went he wanted something, when he couldnt get it he threw a TANTRUM, and when my mom finally told him he could get something, he couldnt decide between 2 different things, so he wanted both.

This happened. Every. Time. We. Got. Out. Of. The. Car. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But hes 5...so its expected. he's still my pumpkinhead

We went to Broadway on the Beach, that was nice.

We went to the beach, it was CRAZY windy, the waves were sooo....vicious? lol aaaand I got sunburnt, which i usually dont get since Im already tan. We all had burnt knees (weird!) and My arms and chest and face was a little burnt, and now my face is peeling GRODIE!

Ummm then i went back to work today just to find out that the receptionist I tell a lot of things too is a freaking tattletale. i went to wawa (convenient store, sells a lot of coffee) before work and got a coffee and something for breakfast, and as soon as I got in this morning I stoodand ate the damn sandwich before I started work.....Literally it took me 3-4 minutes to eat it. No big deal right?

Nope, before I left at the end of the day my boss walks up to me and tells me she prefers that I ate at home so that as soon as I got to work, I would only be working. Which of course is understandable, but if u guys knew her, youd know she just doesnt want to pay me for 4 minutes if Im not working...And I know my receptionist is a tattletale because my boss didnt come in until the afternoon, so she wouldnt know that i ate in the morning. She then went on to tell me that I did a bad job of keeping up on things today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 REALLY?? I didnt stop working today...didnt eat lunch, I worked 9-6:30.......did at least 4 loads of laundry, washed most of the clients, dusted, windex-ed EVERY mirror and glass thing in the salon, and swept and kept refilling the towels and capes.....I cant believe someone can just lie to my face. I was damn proud of myself today....she leaves effing lists for me like, everyday, with my name on it, of things that have to be done. "Hi my name is Rebecca and today is my first day of kindergarten"....IM NOT A CHILD

Whew. Ummmmmmmmmmmm yeah. Im half really unmotivated, and half really determined to start learning all I can to become a stylist, and quit on her ass and go somewhere where Im appreciated. I dont need her shit....Im a grown woman and deserve respect, she is 30+ years older than me and acts like my younger brother. 

Still not driving, AWFUL love life, EVEN WORSE work life (at BOTH jobs), BROKE-ness...Im not doing so well. but you know what summer is almost over, and I was sad about that, but I love fall and Im glad for it to be almost here!

BTW, i got my CoC stuff.....Well I only got CoC gloss and Lightly Ripe. Havent tried CoC yet, Lightly Ripe is damn dark....wasnt expecting that?? Pleasantry blush is nice, Im glad I have a pink blush now...

I THINK I LOST MY FLESHPOT IN MYRTLE BEACH. F*CK MY LIFEEEEEE! That is my *favorite* lipstick. Grrr. At least it wasnt Lollipop Loving (I think i may have DIED)....Ah well, I can still get Fleshpot, it might be tricky though....Sigh.

Oh and can you guys, ANYone....describe in detail: Liquer (sp) and Jampacked lip gloss? I saw a swatch of O lipstick with Liquer and it looked HOT, and I think i saw GlamYOURus with jampacked on and it looked like....almost dark but not quite...I really want to do a slightly darker lip this fall....


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 28, 2008)

^^ Rebecca!!!!! Glad your'e back.



This is an FOTD of mine with me wearing Liqueur, I hope that helps! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I posted it up earlier, this is in case you missed it in the thread.
It's a reddish brown with pearl in it, it's beautiful! If you have Major Minor, it's basically a darker and redder version of it, minus the gold. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It literally looks like a darker liquor I guess.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 28, 2008)

Rebecca what happened with your love life?  I thought everything was going well in that department.  That is pretty rude of your boss to tell you not to eat.  Geez you have to have some strength to get through the day!

You will love CoC lipglass.  It is the prettiest red ever!  I don't have liquer or jampacked to compare but I know that a few other ladies on here do.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow darkishstar everything that I have seen you wear from Cult of Cherry looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_^^ Rebecca!!!!! Glad your'e back.



This is an FOTD of mine with me wearing Liqueur, I hope that helps! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I posted it up earlier, this is in case you missed it in the thread.
It's a reddish brown with pearl in it, it's beautiful! If you have Major Minor, it's basically a darker and redder version of it, minus the gold. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It literally looks like a darker liquor I guess. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks! I do have major minor....I think I want Liquer. Why not? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know Im broke, but....yeah. My excuse is I need fall lips. haha I wont have any fall clothes, but Ill have the makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Rebecca what happened with your love life? I thought everything was going well in that department. That is pretty rude of your boss to tell you not to eat. Geez you have to have some strength to get through the day!

You will love CoC lipglass. It is the prettiest red ever! I don't have liquer or jampacked to compare but I know that a few other ladies on here do._

 
No..I had a guy that I liked, like...wow, he was perfect. but he doesnt want a girlfriend and Im tired of being a friend with benefits. Plus he goes back to school next week. I guess it just wasnt in the cards. Everythings actually really confusing, I was going to start a thread up, but now I dont want to. Me and my ex have been talking and trying to work things out...we have a lot to work out...I dunno. Just a bunch of drama.

My boss is a bitch. She said "try to get here and start workingbefore you sit an eat. Actually, if u could just eat at home..." it kills me because its only me that she treats so badly. Like a few weeks ago when i wore these cute shorts from old Navy to work....well they arent THAT short, I thought they were work appropriate, but she didnt seem to think so, she told me I couldnt wear them again. My legs are long and skinny, its not my fault. But the receptionist wore this RIDICULOUSLY short skirt with shorts underneath (it was so short, i wish i had a picture) and the boss didnt say a thing. My outfit was not as bad as hers....my mom thinks she doesnt like me because  Im young and shes jealous or something. I dont know Im just sick of it!

Im excited to try CoC...but scared. Its my first red lip thing... eek. I think I can pull it off....I will try my hardest lol

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Wow darkishstar everything that I have seen you wear from Cult of Cherry looks gorgeous on you!_

 
Agreed. And as a matter of fact, im beginning to like CoC a little more than i thought I would...

I want Jampacked, Liquer, and O lipstick and then Ill be good.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 28, 2008)

Well hopefully you and your ex can work things out.  From your previous posts it seems like your heart is really with him anyways.  Boys can be so much trouble sometimes I swear.  

I can't wait to have a good event to go to where I can use the CoC lipglass.  I am going to Charleston in a few weeks for a wedding and I really want to wear a red lip to the wedding but maybe I will save it for one of the nights we go out to a bar.  I am trying to find a good dress to wear to the wedding but I am having a hard time.  Everything shows too much clevage.  I can't help it but it makes a very nice dress all of a sudden look slutty.  Hopefully Nordstrom downtown Seattle will have a better selection.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 28, 2008)

Katie-you should try Express. Get a wrap dress, and then get a really nice tank or camisole to wear underneath. Also Ann Taylor Loft has some really good stuff in now that won't be too showy.

As for Cult of Cherry, I wear it almost every day right now-I love it. Granted I do more makeup than most people at work, but we are lucky to NOT have fluorescent lighting, so it means that more is better.

Rebecca, you definitely need to quit. You are definitely in worse horse crap than me. You need to report her to L&I because if she tells you not to eat, then that is definite grounds for filing a complaint.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks Katie!  I will try Express and Ann Taylor loft.  

Katie what sorts of eye looks are you pairing with CoC lipglass?


----------



## KikiB (Aug 28, 2008)

Pretty much I can do Cult of Cherry with any eye look that I do. I do it with my smoky purple looks (Beautiful Iris and Violet pigment...so simple but so pretty), my greens/blues/teals, and then my bright rainbow/toucan eyes.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_ 
Rebecca, you definitely need to quit. You are definitely in worse horse crap than me. You need to report her to L&I because if she tells you not to eat, then that is definite grounds for filing a complaint._

 
Haha you think thats bad? She signs me in and out of work sometimes (a couple weeks ago she signed me out before I was even done work)...she went on vacation and decided to pay us all the Wednesday after the Saturday we got paid.

AND on the 16th i was supposed to get paid, but I was out of state. She said she would mail it to me....I waited and waited, called her THURSDAY and she hadnt mailed it. My stepdad had to go pick it up that saturday. Im sorry, thats ILLEGAL

Im so done with her...theres more but Im gonna say it tomorrow, Im tired. I havent even looked at the color collections forum yet...omg itll take me forEVER!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Goodnight guys


----------



## KikiB (Aug 28, 2008)

There's a little thing called Fair Labour laws and she is clearly breaking them-if you are an hourly employee, you must be paid for all hours worked. End of story.


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Well hopefully you and your ex can work things out.  From your previous posts it seems like your heart is really with him anyways.  Boys can be so much trouble sometimes I swear.  

I can't wait to have a good event to go to where I can use the CoC lipglass.  I am going to Charleston in a few weeks for a wedding and I really want to wear a red lip to the wedding but maybe I will save it for one of the nights we go out to a bar.  I am trying to find a good dress to wear to the wedding but I am having a hard time.  Everything shows too much clevage.  I can't help it but it makes a very nice dress all of a sudden look slutty.  Hopefully Nordstrom downtown Seattle will have a better selection._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Wow darkishstar everything that I have seen you wear from Cult of Cherry looks gorgeous on you!_

 
Thanks so much Katie. Goodness, I wanted to call you Karin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ahh, you should try finding a black dress with the a turtleneck collar, one of those silky satiny things that drape down, it's flattering and doesn't show cleavage! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 AND it would look great with red lips!!!!!!!!!!!!

And thank you so much. I used to rock bold lips a lot, red and hot pinks.. and whatever. And somehow I turned into a nude lippie girl who wore nothing but Lollipop Lovin, Prr, and Nymphette. Let's say I came back from the dead. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Like Samantha, CoC was definitely a collection made for me too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Thanks! I do have major minor....I think I want Liquer. Why not? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know Im broke, but....yeah. My excuse is I need fall lips. haha I wont have any fall clothes, but Ill have the makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Im excited to try CoC...but scared. Its my first red lip thing... eek. I think I can pull it off....I will try my hardest lol


Agreed. And as a matter of fact, im beginning to like CoC a little more than i thought I would...

I want Jampacked, Liquer, and O lipstick and then Ill be good._

 
I KNOW you can rock CoC. Forget just having nude lips and go for CoC. I know you will love it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The least you could do is give it a try, it wouldn't hurt, other than spending more money!

Oh, and I thought I wouldn't buy anything other than 2 quads, CoC and Liqueur. Well I broke down and ordered Kirsch. Went to the store today.. bought a lipliner for Kirsch.. and I ended up buying Silverstruck AND O too. Bah. I'll forgive you for not thinking Cult of Cherry was for you if you at least give CoC a chance. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I feel you on the boy thing. Relationships are ALL about timing. Only time will tell if things will work out you know? That's what I realized with my last relationship. The time wasn't right. But it's okay, I managed to find a boy that I love with all my heart. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I'm sure things will work out for you in time. Plus, you're gorgeous, that always helps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And whoooo, I thought I had it bad at work. I feel horrible for you AND Katie! You both need to find new jobs if you can. If you can't, I'm behind you both if you both stick it out!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Everything shows too much clevage.  I can't help it but it makes a very nice dress all of a sudden look slutty.  Hopefully Nordstrom downtown Seattle will have a better selection._

 
Now that is something I can definitely relate too. I think the best thing you can do is go with a turtleneck type dress. Have you tried  bebe? They have a bunch of awesome new things out and some of them are more conservative. 

Here are some random outfits courtesy of bebe: Some are shorter than others but a great blouse and pencil skirt would work for a wedding I think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




























Cache also makes awesome gowns like this one:






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Im excited to try CoC...but scared. Its my first red lip thing... eek. I think I can pull it off....I will try my hardest lol_

 
Welcome back my dear! Sorry to hear that things aren't going that well, thats not fun at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We are here for you and hopefully things will straighten themselves out. You don't need that drama at work or with the boys. Simplifying your life by eliminating unnecessary stressors will get you far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Like Samantha, CoC was definitely a collection made for me too! _

 
I think we are all making that discovery 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And wow, I am the top poster. That is pretty insane. i just did the math and I have on avg 20 posts a day since becoming a member in January of 2007.


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 28, 2008)

Adina! I love that picture of you with that raccoon statue! In Japanese mythology, they beat down the fish under Japan that causes earthquakes.

Don't you love how its balls are huge and touch the ground?


----------



## panther27 (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Go Adina! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Panther27 I read on Perez Hilton today today that according to Bridget on the GND that there will be a big "wedding" at then end of the 5th season. I wonder if that means that Holly and Hef will get married (although I doubt it). I hope that this isn't the last season though. I love that show!_

 
That would be so sad if the show is going to end
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It is so cute.Yea I wonder who's wedding that wil be?hmmm.It'll probably be one of the playmates getting married,but who knows?


----------



## panther27 (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Rebecca what happened with your love life? I thought everything was going well in that department. That is pretty rude of your boss to tell you not to eat. Geez you have to have some strength to get through the day!

You will love CoC lipglass. It is the prettiest red ever! I don't have liquer or jampacked to compare but I know that a few other ladies on here do._

 
I know,God it's not like you were eating during work.wtf?


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I THINK I LOST MY FLESHPOT IN MYRTLE BEACH. F*CK MY LIFEEEEEE! That is my *favorite* lipstick. Grrr. At least it wasnt Lollipop Loving (I think i may have DIED)....Ah well, I can still get Fleshpot, it might be tricky though....Sigh._

 
Don't sweat it girl...I have 4 backups 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...& now one is yours - I'll send it right off to ya 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jampacked is my favorite color out of the whole collection. You can wear it lighter.  

I don't know what has been going on with the site today...but everything was soooo funny today. Ahhh, it was so good to laugh a lot.

Hugs to everyone


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 28, 2008)

I want to get a back up of CoC.
Why why why?


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_I want to get a back up of CoC.
Why why why?_

 
Obviously because it is beautiful and wonderful. Why else?


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 28, 2008)

I missed the UPS truck today, because I was at work. Damn thing couldn't have come yesterday when I was home? *frowns* Rawr. I'm going to have to chance signing the yellow slip left behind and having them leave it in the hallway for me, or else I'm going to have to wait a bajillion years. I'm still waiting on my few last CoC things ordered from the MAC site, you see. Tsk tsk. I WANT THEM.

So, I had nothing in the way of a truly nude lip until just this week - and even at that, it's a gloss! It's Flatter by smashbox. Pretty good coverage, neutralizes my lips with just enough shine and pink from my lips showing through for me to still look lively. Hurray! 

Also, my silica powder came. I need a sifter jar for it, though, and holy crap does it like to poof up in a cloud! Anyhow. Invisible setting powder is now miiiiiine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheap, too! 

Rebecca, jampacked is GORGEOUS and AMAZING. You can apply it more darkly, or use a sheerer coat. I love it to bits. DEFINITELY give it a shot and you will look AMAZING in CoC, too.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks Adina for all of your help with outfits for the wedding!  You have been EXTREMELY helpful!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am going to check out Bebe, Express, Cache, and a few other places and hopefully one of those shops will have something that will tame the beasts! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hopefully everyone is having a good Thursday!


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Thanks Adina for all of your help with outfits for the wedding!  You have been EXTREMELY helpful!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am going to check out Bebe, Express, Cache, and a few other places and hopefully one of those shops will have something that will tame the beasts! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hopefully everyone is having a good Thursday!_

 
Maybe it's just me (ok, it probably is), but I can just imagine soft roars and growls coming from the general direction of your chest at this point. *giggle*

Sorry. I'll be good now. Lack of sleep does crazy things to me! (And my newest prescription has me sleeping an hour or two a night, rarely more)


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Thanks so much Katie. Goodness, I wanted to call you Karin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ahh, you should try finding a black dress with the a turtleneck collar, one of those silky satiny things that drape down, it's flattering and doesn't show cleavage! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 AND it would look great with red lips!!!!!!!!!!!!_

 
Thanks Elaine for the help on what to wear as well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You girls are all so helpful!  BTW it seems that most people get Karin and I confused so no worries!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 28, 2008)

Just an FYI if any are interested: Smashbox will be the Today's Special Value on QVC this Sat. @ midnight. Thats usually a great kit deal.

Sanayhs - I love the red Smashbox brushes too!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 28, 2008)

Adina - how on earth do you get the zipper pulled up when it gets to the girls!? Usually if the dress fits my body then I can't zip it all the way up - unless I want to not be able to breathe


----------



## panther27 (Aug 28, 2008)

^^^Exactly.I have big boobs myself.I need to know your secret Adina.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 28, 2008)

SO MANY THINGS don't fit over my boobs. It's kind of funny. And I'm small-chested compared to a lot of yous! My wee little full D-cups...


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Just an FYI if any are interested: Smashbox will be the Today's Special Value on QVC this Sat. @ midnight. Thats usually a great kit deal.

Sanayhs - I love the red Smashbox brushes too!_

 
Smashbox makes me happy. I'm loving the purple lipgloss "Prep" right now. It makes a really neat pink shade on my lips, with a purple sheen. It's great!


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_SO MANY THINGS don't fit over my boobs. It's kind of funny. And I'm small-chested compared to a lot of yous! My wee little full D-cups... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Uh. Everything fits over mine then.
My itty bitty....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


A



 cups.

I'M SMALL-CHESTED COMPARED TO THE LOT OF ALLLLL OF YOU!!!

Well, I can be a B depending on the bra, but that doesn't count!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Adina - how on earth do you get the zipper pulled up when it gets to the girls!? Usually if the dress fits my body then I can't zip it all the way up - unless I want to not be able to breathe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh trust me, it takes a huge effort on my part. It involves holding my breath, wiggling and even zippering first and then pulling my dress up. Its tough when u are so disproportionate!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Maybe it's just me (ok, it probably is), but I can just imagine soft roars and growls coming from the general direction of your chest at this point. *giggle*_

 
Sometimes I look down and am shocked at them. I swear you can hear em laughing at me sometimes!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Thanks Adina for all of your help with outfits for the wedding!  You have been EXTREMELY helpful!_

 
No Problem katie! Good luck and let us know how it goes. If you can get on aim we can brainstorm on ideas online 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_^^^Exactly.I have big boobs myself.I need to know your secret Adina.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Suck it in I say, or smoosh em to the side, lol!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Uh. Everything fits over mine then._

 
Bragger


----------



## KikiB (Aug 28, 2008)

I find that smushing the beasts to the side does help me to fit in more stuff...that is just me though.

Elaine-you want a backup of Cult of Cherry because yes, it is so awesome.


----------



## stv578 (Aug 28, 2008)

Good evening ladies! Sooo, I've been trying to catch up in bits and pieces from work. I really shouldn't, and I rarely post while there, but I do get a bit of reading in! 

Not much to report. I'm just bloody exhausted between work and the kids and trying to keep up with the house. DH and I literally do not sit down except for dinner from the moment we get home till bed time! Not that I'm complaining, I wouldn't change a thing! 

I have hauled bits and pieces from CoC over the last week, since I can go on my lunch. I love it all, but still a little unsure about the darker lips.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This morning I had Lightly Ripe on with a bit of Bing dabbed on top and Rich & Ripe over it.  I actually found it to be extremely flattering, but didn't feel all that comfortable wearing it.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Don't sweat it girl...I have 4 backups 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...& now one is yours - I'll send it right off to ya 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jampacked is my favorite color out of the whole collection. You can wear it lighter. 

I don't know what has been going on with the site today...but everything was soooo funny today. Ahhh, it was so good to laugh a lot.

Hugs to everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Noooooooo, u dont have to do that! Silly girl...I will find one in the clearance bin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But thank youuuu ur too sweet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Im getting Jampacked. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love you elegant, I missed you!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I missed the UPS truck today, because I was at work. Damn thing couldn't have come yesterday when I was home? *frowns* Rawr. I'm going to have to chance signing the yellow slip left behind and having them leave it in the hallway for me, or else I'm going to have to wait a bajillion years. I'm still waiting on my few last CoC things ordered from the MAC site, you see. Tsk tsk. I WANT THEM.


Rebecca, jampacked is GORGEOUS and AMAZING. You can apply it more darkly, or use a sheerer coat. I love it to bits. DEFINITELY give it a shot and you will look AMAZING in CoC, too._

 
You guys sign for ur boxes?? I dont...the ups men just leave it on my stoop and before they have turned the corner and left my street, I've already used half a lipgloss LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ummmmmm.......I hate boobs. I just spent $88 on one bra. Ugh....that hurts. Thats like 3 days of work for me LOL

Umm...Yeah. periods? They are done. Im done with my period. I am SO TIRED OF GETTING IT. I know I sound like a freak cuz girls are supposed to get it, but SERIOUSLY? Im done. It is the worst....every month is comes when it effing wants to, and at the wrong time. IM DONE WITH IT! Im done. Ill do anything to not get it anymore....IM DONE! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_I
Elaine-you want a backup of Cult of Cherry because yes, it is so awesome._

 
I know... I'm THIS close to hitting checkout. And I should get a back up, it will probably be the next one to sell out...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Bragger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh nuh-uh. You all are bragging about big tits.
Just tryin' to represent the lil uns here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Thanks Elaine for the help on what to wear as well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You girls are all so helpful!  BTW it seems that most people get Karin and I confused so no worries!_

 
Woohooo. Glad I could help. Let us know how it goes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Obviously because it is beautiful and wonderful. Why else?_

 
Oh uhm. That's true huh?
I want to be buried with a tube of red lipglass.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 29, 2008)

everytime i come to check out the bimbos, its always about boobs haha!

maybe they should invent some sort of dazzleglass lotion for your breats
GLITTER T*TS!


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 29, 2008)

OMGGG can I tell you all how much I hate the Macy's website right now. I am trying to order something because it says free shipping over $100 purchase. I have been on here for a flipping hour trying to make it work and it won't
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







. Sorry I needed to vent. How are all of you doing tonight?


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_everytime i come to check out the bimbos, its always about boobs haha!

maybe they should invent some sort of dazzleglass lotion for your breats
GLITTER T*TS!_

 
Ahahahahahahahahaha. As if most of us need to draw ANY MORE ATTENTION to them. 

By the way, I'm totally shameless when it comes to low-cut tops.


----------



## carrieann07 (Aug 29, 2008)

Don't feel bad- I've been having trouble with the site all night =[


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 29, 2008)

I'd rather be torched when I'm dead, but people are totally welcome to bury some of my makeup in a coffin. Possibly my red lippies and purple shadow palette.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 29, 2008)

I think its my influence, I always talk about boobs but now i do it openly!

If you got it, flaunt it (no matter what your size is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

And why isn't rbella a dazzleglass bimbo? she needs to join us!


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carrieann07* 

 
_Don't feel bad- I've been having trouble with the site all night =[_

 
Are you having the same problem? I got it to work once and I went to hit order and it went away on that page
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. They added back the 15 bucks shipping. Damn them lol.


----------



## carrieann07 (Aug 29, 2008)

I just got it to go through about 5 min ago


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 29, 2008)

^^ lol. I should try again now.


----------



## carrieann07 (Aug 29, 2008)

Also check to make sure that one of the items you're trying to order isn't sold out.


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 29, 2008)

Aaaaaaaaaa i can't believe this crap.I have all I want to get and it equals $99.24
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I am only a few damn cents short to get the shipping. I can't add anything else cause I only have $105 bucks left on my card. Damn it all. I am in a pissy mood now.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 29, 2008)

do they have like hair accessories u can add lol, or maybe a pencil case or something lol...there has to be something for a few dollars u can add?


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 29, 2008)

I have been searching lmao. This is embarrassing that i can't spare an extra 5 bucks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Too much COC on my card and yet I am trying to get more lol.


----------



## carrieann07 (Aug 29, 2008)

Do what i did, I came up $1 short so I put back an item I really didn't need and got something a few dollars more =]


----------



## KikiB (Aug 29, 2008)

I would just find the cheapest item you could-granted the Macy's website doesn't have a ton of cheap stuff...but you never know.


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 29, 2008)

Ok I worked something out. I just hope they get the right quad I ordered. When I check the description of whats in my shopping bag, only the Shadowy Lady description comes up. *Sigh*. They better get this right after all this lol.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 29, 2008)

FYI sometimes the MACY'S website will show that everything is in stock but will only add what the REALLY have in stock into your shopping bag.  If you don't see if in your shopping bag then you most likely won't get it.  Are you ordering only MAC stuff?  If so go to MAC.com since they have free shipping with the code OVERRICH or if you spend over $60.


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 29, 2008)

My hands are itching to order another CoC.
But I'm trying so hard. So hard to resist.

EEEEEEK.
I can't wait till I have a job again...


----------



## KikiB (Aug 29, 2008)

^Just make sure that it pays you well enough to help support your MAC habit...


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_My hands are itching to order another CoC.
But I'm trying so hard. So hard to resist.

EEEEEEK.
I can't wait till I have a job again..._

 
I am itching to get a couple more things myself...

I hate being broke and not having a lot of money, and needing clothes and stuff. Sigh... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well I have a lot of sweaters frm last year that are like brand new, I just need some new jeans/pants, a few dresses, some fall/winter boots and a few more shirts and I will be fine (shouldnt spend over 250 for all that) and what else do i need? Oh thats right, NOTHING 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Except my lovely MAC...

wait no. really...I think I am missing something else I have to buy. Hmmm....what could it be...


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_I would just find the cheapest item you could-granted the Macy's website doesn't have a ton of cheap stuff...but you never know._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_FYI sometimes the MACY'S website will show that everything is in stock but will only add what the REALLY have in stock into your shopping bag. If you don't see if in your shopping bag then you most likely won't get it. Are you ordering only MAC stuff? If so go to MAC.com since they have free shipping with the code OVERRICH or if you spend over $60. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hi Katie
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I wish it was just MAC stuff, but my normal credit card is maxed out so I only have my Macys card left lol. So I picked up some MAC, clinique, and Urban Decay
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I hope they get this right lol.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 29, 2008)

Heads up ladies, for all you smashbox fans there will be a pretty awesome today's special value tomorrow (saturday) on qvc featuring lots of new smashbox items! And also, they will have deals on wicked lovely with kits :-D

Do you hear me elegant one, qvc + smashbox!


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I am itching to get a couple more things myself...

I hate being broke and not having a lot of money, and needing clothes and stuff. Sigh... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well I have a lot of sweaters frm last year that are like brand new, I just need some new jeans/pants, a few dresses, some fall/winter boots and a few more shirts and I will be fine (shouldnt spend over 250 for all that) and what else do i need? Oh thats right, NOTHING 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Except my lovely MAC...

wait no. really...I think I am missing something else I have to buy. Hmmm....what could it be...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah. I need to update my clothes for fall. Sort of. I need some flat boots too, that's what I've been looking for, a nice pair of suede dark brown flat boots, so they'll go with my jeans... dresses... and stuff. And a bunch of other stuff on a list of mine heh.

Campus job again woo! Wetzel's Pretzels.............
But at least I'll be able to afford MAC.


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 29, 2008)

OK I have ZERO willpower 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I ordered the Shadowy Lady quad last night. I was trying to fight it, but I couldn't resist. OK now I am thinking I need that lippie you have Elaine. It looks gorgeous on you. I need to stop buying COC. I still need to buy clothes and books for school. I spent the money I had for my books on eyeshadow lol. Oh boy I am in trouble.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Heads up ladies, for all you smashbox fans there will be a pretty awesome today's special value tomorrow (saturday) on qvc featuring lots of new smashbox items! And also, they will have deals on wicked lovely with kits :-D

Do you hear me elegant one, qvc + smashbox! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know, & I can't wait!!! I was hoping they would include the Wicked Lovely. 
That duo lip pencil is my new best friend...I want more.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And, the Lip Enhancing glosses are so darn fabulous...especial POP...gorgeous pink nude. 

I'll be glued to the tv


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 29, 2008)

Rachel, that's why I need to stop spending too! Good thing I don't want anything from the September collections! I need to save all my money for school. I'm picking up my last paycheck on Sept. 10th and I won't be spending ANY of that money, it's going straight to savings. =) The only thing I want is a back-up of CoC, which is a decision I need to make soon before it sells out!

However, I do recommend you get Kirsch. It's  gorgeous color. =)

And I'm thinking of putting up some of my stuff on sale as well, all BNIB. I just need to unlazy myself and actually get packaging, figure out the cost of shipping and all that stuff. I definitely don't need all of my back-ups but I need that money that went into buying those back-ups! Also, I need to sell that Red Romp back-up I have so I can justify getting that CoC back-up. Hahaha...

Does anyone know the deal with Paypal and that $1 fee that lots of people charge when people pay with a credit card or debit card? I always thought Paypal took money straight from your bank account so you never had to use that fee...


----------



## Susanne (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Heads up ladies, for all you smashbox fans there will be a pretty awesome today's special value tomorrow (saturday) on qvc featuring lots of new smashbox items! And also, they will have deals on wicked lovely with kits :-D

Do you hear me elegant one, qvc + smashbox! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am so sorry that Smashbox is no longer available on QVC Germany 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We got Bare Escentuals instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Has anyone ever tried BE?


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I am so sorry that Smashbox is no longer available on QVC Germany 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We got Bare Escentuals instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Has anyone ever tried BE?_

 
Yes, I use BE mineral foundation/multitasking in Bisque (alternating with Macs Mineral foundation) I have just a few of the kits with shadow & brushes but not a whole lot of items.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 29, 2008)

No BE here. 

BUT THE REST OF MY CULT OF CHERRY STUFF IS NOW IN MY HANDS! The UPS guy showed up ten minutes after I left for work, but the buzzer goes through to my cell phone, so I let him in and got him to leave the package outside my apartment door. My boy rescued it when he got home around 1pm. Also, I got heat/element in the mail today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm not blown away by heat/element, but it's decent.

My boy and I have plans to use some of our time off this long weekend (well, more his time off, I have one day off) to do some more cleaning and trying to unpack our last few boxes. *nods* WHICH HOPEFULLY MEANS FINDING MY CAMERA AND MP3 PLAYER, CHEESE DAMN IT.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 29, 2008)

Chock-ful as a stain topped with Cherry Blossom is surprisingly pretty...


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 29, 2008)

It's so quiet in here lately.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_It's so quiet in here lately. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I was just thinking the same thing last night!  We finally hear that we are going to get our own subforum and it goes dead around here.  WHERE ARE ALL OF THE BIMBOS!!  I am here and I am not going anywhere! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Long live the bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Happy Friday all!  I ended up getting blooming blush and the last jampacked that my counter had.  Damn all you enablers but thank you at the same time because I love both the gloss and the blush!  Super gorgeous!


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_It's so quiet in here lately. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I noticed that too! Where did everyone go?


----------



## Zantedge (Aug 29, 2008)

It rained like craaazyy here today... and now it's sunny (ish) lol. Oh BC weather how I love/hate you...

I need to get to MAC soon... like really need to...


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 29, 2008)

Mmmm, jampacked and blooming. Nom nom nom...

Ok, so, I know I'll be in the minority here, but I really want to try a black gloss over Chock-ful mattene, probably matched up with a smoky purple eye created using the pandamonium quad. I think it would be fabulous and fun.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 29, 2008)

That would be really pretty!  I have a black lip mix from mac and when mixed with clear lipglass it makes a cool black gloss.  I have never worn it other than halloween but if I could pull it off I would!


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_That would be really pretty!  I have a black lip mix from mac and when mixed with clear lipglass it makes a cool black gloss.  I have never worn it other than halloween but if I could pull it off I would! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ohhh, with that in mind, it pretty much cements my 'need' for the black lip mix. I've been drooling over the YSL one coming out, but there's no way I'll cough up that much money for a lipgloss.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 29, 2008)

Ok, black lip mix ordered. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I was sort of good! I didn't order anything else this time, just the lip mix!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Happy Friday all!  I ended up getting blooming blush and the last jampacked that my counter had.  Damn all you enablers but thank you at the same time because I love both the gloss and the blush!  Super gorgeous!_

 
OOOOOHHHHH! I'm sooo excited for ya 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love love love love love both of them!!! I thought they would be great on you.

I'm around...always. But, I'm gonna watch a scary movie with dh & then watch qvc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









....to all! And that includes ALL of you!!!


----------



## panther27 (Aug 29, 2008)

Aww thanks Elegant!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




to you too.Hope you enjoy your movie and qvc


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 29, 2008)

purrtykitty - You were on my mind today for some reason. Hope all is well & your job is going good. Maybe it's because you haven't been around during the day - & I miss you


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_OOOOOHHHHH! I'm sooo excited for ya 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love love love love love both of them!!! I thought they would be great on you.

I'm around...always. But, I'm gonna watch a scary movie with dh & then watch qvc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









....to all! And that includes ALL of you!!!_

 
What movie are you going to watch?


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh yes, everything is going well.  I miss hanging out during the day, though.  I'm getting busier and busier everyday and learning lots of new things.  I did my first filings today all by myself (for another attorney in my firm).  Not really that impressive, but it's rather confusing trying to figure out what goes where.

I also got to see where our firm is moving to today and which office will be mine.  I'll get to pick out the paint color for my office walls, so that will be cool.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 29, 2008)

Bloody hell. I just went through the MAC site and added everything getting chopped that I want into a cart, and it's nearly $300 worth of stuff BEFORE TAXES. 

I'm kind of bitter. Especially about flammable, the matte2s, the lipgelees and THE FLUIDLINES!!!! I can understand axing Frostlite, it's a piece of shit, but the rest? 

MAC, right now I'm thinking unkind things about you, gotta say. It's like you're shouting at me to abandon you and run with my love to MUFE.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_What movie are you going to watch?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Its called The Innocents (early 60's) its where they got the movie 'The Others' from (has Nicole Kidman in it) <----Great movie.

It's so nice to have you here! I like your new pic. too


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 29, 2008)

I was wonderinf where everyone has been lately too. I am reporting live from my bfs boyfriend again! And you bet I am gonna be glued to qvc too!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_Aww thanks Elegant!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




to you too.Hope you enjoy your movie and qvc
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My battery is going, but I'm gonna try to be back later.

Are you doing anything special this weekend?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Oh yes, everything is going well.  I miss hanging out during the day, though.  I'm getting busier and busier everyday and learning lots of new things.  I did my first filings today all by myself (for another attorney in my firm).  Not really that impressive, but it's rather confusing trying to figure out what goes where.

I also got to see where our firm is moving to today and which office will be mine.  I'll get to pick out the paint color for my office walls, so that will be cool._

 
Wow, I think thats really really exciting!!! I'm so happy for you. What color paint are you thinking about choosing? Thats pretty awesome.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Bloody hell. I just went through the MAC site and added everything getting chopped that I want into a cart, and it's nearly $300 worth of stuff BEFORE TAXES. 

I'm kind of bitter. Especially about flammable, the matte2s, the lipgelees and THE FLUIDLINES!!!! I can understand axing Frostlite, it's a piece of shit, but the rest? 

MAC, right now I'm thinking unkind things about you, gotta say. It's like you're shouting at me to abandon you and run with my love to MUFE._

 





 You make me laugh!


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 29, 2008)

I don't know, yet.  The carpet is a dark blacky-sage green color, so any suggestions?  I was originally thinking a sage green would look nice, but now that I recall the color the carpet will be, I'm thinking that will be a bit much.  The trim will be an oaky color, so I was thinking perhaps something along the lines of that.  I know it will have to be a lighter color, considering the carpet is dark, so maybe a nice, latte color? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'll hafta see what swatches we get.  I have a couple of weeks to mull it over.


----------



## kobri (Aug 29, 2008)

fluidlines? Oh how I hate you little ToD. On a brighter note I just received my end of a MUA swap, yay new pigments! I got samples of:
Gilded Green
Maroon
Gold Dusk
Frost
Circa Plum
Royal Flush
All Girl
Deep Blue Green
Sunpepper
Softwashed Grey

So if anyone has any suggestions for these let me know!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 29, 2008)

Samantha I know that this isn't the right place to say this but if you need flammable or any other paints I know that my CCO has them.  Just let me know.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Tomorrow I am going to my sisters in Bellingham, WA for a party since she and her husband just bought a house.  A whole day with my parents, ole, and my sisters friends!  I might not be around too much but I will be here in spirit.

Glad to see more people back! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Karin I am glad to hear that your job is going well.  We miss you around here!


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Its called The Innocents (early 60's) its where they got the movie 'The Others' from (has Nicole Kidman in it) <----Great movie.

It's so nice to have you here! I like your new pic. too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aw thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







. I love the movie The Others. The twist at the end is fantastic! I am going to watch a scary movie later too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







. Right now I am sweating like a pig because the song Disturbia came on and I had to get up and shake my big ass lol. My hubby was making fun of my dancing but oh well, I had fun
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_fluidlines? Oh how I hate you little ToD. On a brighter note I just received my end of a MUA swap, yay new pigments! I got samples of:
Gilded Green
Maroon
Gold Dusk
Frost
Circa Plum
Royal Flush
All Girl
Deep Blue Green
Sunpepper
Softwashed Grey

So if anyone has any suggestions for these let me know!_

 
Ohhh...those are some awesome colors.  Gold dusk is one of the best MAC pigments in my opinion.  I use it with a mixing medium all over the lid and then I will use softwashed grey in the crease.  It reminds me of the sundressing promo picture which is one of my favorite looks.  Gold dusk with mixing medium can be really sheered out for a nice gold wash on the lid and paired with black liner it looks killer.

All girl and frost are kind of chunky so I like to use those with a mixing medium as well otherwise there is a lot of fall out.  And deep blue green makes a great going out smokey eye paired with carbon or black tied in the outer v and/or the crease.  Those are my suggestions!


----------



## panther27 (Aug 29, 2008)

Nah,I'm not doing anything too exciting this weekend Elegant.Having my direct tv installed on Sunday though!I 'm so excited about that,it is such a good deal.I am so tired of dealing with cable,plus Verizon offers it so,hell yes!Also me and my boyfriend will probably see a movie,I don't know what yet.


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 29, 2008)

oh karin how about a caramel macchiato colour? lol any latte colour I think would be great! 

well sunpepper is just killer awesome, i do that all over the lid and a deeper brown in the crease.
circa plum is HOT over nice vice, but if you don't have that just but it over whatever base, then put a deeper purple of course in the crease


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 29, 2008)

i'm watching a freaky movie too, but more of a hack and slash--prom night. thennn my brother is here, he brought his rock band setup and we are going to play. i tried it once at his place before we got here, and the drums are quite tougher than guitar hero...can't wait to practice.


----------



## kobri (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Ohhh...those are some awesome colors. Gold dusk is one of the best MAC pigments in my opinion. I use it with a mixing medium all over the lid and then I will use softwashed grey in the crease. It reminds me of the sundressing promo picture which is one of my favorite looks. Gold dusk with mixing medium can be really sheered out for a nice gold wash on the lid and paired with black liner it looks killer.

All girl and frost are kind of chunky so I like to use those with a mixing medium as well otherwise there is a lot of fall out. And deep blue green makes a great going out smokey eye paired with carbon or black tied in the outer v and/or the crease. Those are my suggestions! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks for the ideas! Sounds like I need to get myself some mixing medium. I have been wanting it for awhile, but there is always some new LE thing I get instead!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_oh karin how about a caramel macchiato colour? lol any latte colour I think would be great! 

well sunpepper is just killer awesome, i do that all over the lid and a deeper brown in the crease.
circa plum is HOT over nice vice, but if you don't have that just but it over whatever base, then put a deeper purple of course in the crease_

 
Thanks! I have nice vice (had to get my friend to pick it up in the UK since it sold out here) so I will definitely try that.

Oh I just swatched maroon and had a total macgasm! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think I need Heritage Rouge now. eek


----------



## stv578 (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I was just thinking the same thing last night! We finally hear that we are going to get our own subforum and it goes dead around here. WHERE ARE ALL OF THE BIMBOS!! I am here and I am not going anywhere! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Long live the bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Happy Friday all! I ended up getting blooming blush and the last jampacked that my counter had. Damn all you enablers but thank you at the same time because I love both the gloss and the blush! Super gorgeous!_

 
Well as you all know my life is now all work and no play, so I have very few opportunities where I'm not falling asleep sitting up and can come on here and actually stay on!  

Katie, I too went back a few times to pick up an item or two!  I wore Blooming today with Love Joy and was really happy with it.  I'm finding Jampacked a bit dark, but did try it over Archetype l/s with good results.  Now Rich & Ripe I just love!  

Sadly though, I used the Tempting quad and it looked really nice in the morning but seemed to fade quite a bit as the day wore on.  I have to try it with another base and hopefully i can get it to work, because I liked the way it turned out!  

So my son came up to me today and said "you can't buy anymore lipsticks.  If we wanna get a bigger house, you can't buy make-up mom".  I think maybe DH was behind that, lol!  I do think he has a point though!


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 29, 2008)

The boy and I watched the three Evil Dead movies earlier this week. Bwahahaha... 

Gilded Green
Maroon
Gold Dusk
Frost
Circa Plum
Royal Flush
All Girl
Deep Blue Green
Sunpepper
Softwashed Grey

I have a bunch of those pigments, and they're great. I used softwashed grey on the lid the other day with poison pen in the crease, and that was quite pretty. Really brought out the purple in the softwashed grey. Maroon is good with silvers or nudes and smoked out. Also, really, I'd imagine it would be fun with oranges. I haven't played with my vial of that much yet. Frost is kind of boring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and all girl is... horrendously pink. I like to use it together with pink pearl every now and then, though, and whatever other colour strikes me at the time.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_Thanks for the ideas! Sounds like I need to get myself some mixing medium. I have been wanting it for awhile, but there is always some new LE thing I get instead!_

 
Just buy a bottle of glycerin from the first aid section of the drug store and mix that to three parts water. Works just peachy and is plenty cheaper. 

EDIT: I usually buy a bottle of water, too, and dump out 1/4 of that and pour in the bottle of glycerin. Ha! Though, unless you use it a lot, smaller batches are better. And don't leave it in a clear bottle where it sits in the sunlight, the glycerin will get white and swirly and stuff in the water. Ick.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_ 
Sadly though, I used the Tempting quad and it looked really nice in the morning but seemed to fade quite a bit as the day wore on.  I have to try it with another base and hopefully i can get it to work, because I liked the way it turned out!  _

 
I use a shadestick under at least the part where Sharp will sit, and it lasts brilliantly all day. I know the shadestick form itself sucks, but it works wonders with both the Tempting quad and the Shadowy Lady quad, as it really punches up the colours, gives them much better lasting power. Also, Smudged Violet is infinitely hotter packed on over a shadestick than over a paint. 

So yes. Shadestick + CoC Quads == Hurray!


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 30, 2008)

Okay.
Two more days. Just two more days. I'll get my monthly injection of money from parents into my account.

I will make a last MAC and Forever21 order before school starts and then THAT'S IT. I'm hitting the books. I won't be around as much. I'm going to rush a sorority, I'm going to study really hard, have work, and spend time with the bf as well.

I have to pay fucking $500 on textbooks.
I am so angry. Amazon is no damn help, it was just a few bucks cheaper ordering from Amazon. So eff that, I'll get new books for about the same price. Used books aren't available from my campus book store? Bullshit, they just want money on new textbooks.

God UCLA takes all of my friggin' money away. For dorms we each pay about $1000 a month, for a little prison cell that we share with two other people and there's no AC or heater. AND we have to rent a fridge-microwave thing. SUCH A RIP-OFF. I so would commute if parking was readily available, but it's West LA of course there's no parking. You have to work outside of the city for a chance to get the permit, but with the permit comes another $1000 a year!

Yeah, so did I mention that I can't afford grad school?


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Okay.
Two more days. Just two more days. I'll get my monthly injection of money from parents into my account.

I will make a last MAC and Forever21 order before school starts and then THAT'S IT. I'm hitting the books. I won't be around as much. I'm going to rush a sorority, I'm going to study really hard, have work, and spend time with the bf as well.

I have to pay fucking $500 on textbooks.
I am so angry. Amazon is no damn help, it was just a few bucks cheaper ordering from Amazon. So eff that, I'll get new books for about the same price. Used books aren't available from my campus book store? Bullshit, they just want money on new textbooks.

God UCLA takes all of my friggin' money away. For dorms we each pay about $1000 a month, for a little prison cell that we share with two other people and there's no AC or heater. AND we have to rent a fridge-microwave thing. SUCH A RIP-OFF. I so would commute if parking was readily available, but it's West LA of course there's no parking. You have to work outside of the city for a chance to get the permit, but with the permit comes another $1000 a year!

Yeah, so did I mention that I can't afford grad school? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Elaine I have totally been there with all of the college costs!  Have you ever tried looking for your books on ebay?  I have gotten a few of mine off of their for a good price.  Have fun rushing!  That is a pretty cool experience and I really enjoyed being part the greek system during college.  College is such a fun experience and I would love to do it all over again (minus the stressing about money).  Good luck and keep us updated!


----------



## KikiB (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_I was wonderinf where everyone has been lately too. I am reporting live from my bfs boyfriend again! And you bet I am gonna be glued to qvc too!_

 
I've been working my poor old tail off, that's what! HOWEVER, the question is not "Will I get a decent paycheck?", it's "Will my OT cover my Manish Arora stuff?". Gotta love overtime. I mean I am no closer to getting moved up and there is a girl who they are favouring over me, but it's just making me work my ass off even harder to retake my spot as the best. Luckily, one of my managers is noticing.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I am itching to get a couple more things myself...

I hate being broke and not having a lot of money, and needing clothes and stuff. Sigh... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well I have a lot of sweaters frm last year that are like brand new, I just need some new jeans/pants, a few dresses, some fall/winter boots and a few more shirts and I will be fine (shouldnt spend over 250 for all that) and what else do i need? Oh thats right, NOTHING 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Except my lovely MAC...

wait no. really...I think I am missing something else I have to buy. Hmmm....what could it be...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I hear ya, I need to get at least three pairs of jeans, one nice sweater, and a couple pairs of textured tights. I really need though a new pair of sunnies, as I haven't gotten any since January. They're these clear Dolce & Gabbana ones, and they're almost like doctor goggles. Definitely not for the faint of heart.

However, I did end up caving and getting the yellow coat that I wanted. GORGEOUS-it's lemon drop yellow. It's longer than I hoped but it will be so nice for the winter over a hoodie...gotta love my VS hoodies. Yeah, it was pricey, but I waited two months to get it, so it was worth the cash. 

As for my MAC...I was good and avoided the temptation of getting more CoC goodies. Figure I will wait til after I go to the CCO on Wednesday or Thursday to see what to get. However...I have worked long days since Monday and will until Tuesday, which will probably be a 12+ hour day.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 30, 2008)

Well I am glad that they are giving you more hours Katie and that you have one manager on your side.  I am sending good vibes into the universe that we get some good stuff at the CCO!


----------



## KikiB (Aug 30, 2008)

Well the manager isn't on my side per se, but at least he knows that I am trying to put forth a big effort and prove why I am the best. The other managers I think are indifferent and if I were to leave, they would not care. At the same time though, both of the sales leaders are DREADING the thought of me even considering leaving because I am who they go to for product knowledge. I know way more than both of them put together.

I'm just annoyed because a) the new heels I got blistered my toe, b) I can't get decent sleep if my life depended on it, and c) we are being a segmentation store, meaning we're going to carry more of the Signature products...but we aren't even gonna carry Mandarin Lime or Lavender Chamomile, the former being my great day fragrance and the latter being absolutely essential, as in cannot live without. I use the body wash/foam bath a few nights a week (and now the dream bath) and I need to get the scrub (even though I hate the Aromatherapy scrubs) and several bottles of pillow mist. Also they're getting rid of both my Wexler moisturizers as well as my foot cream. Yeah, they are bringing back five of my favourite old fragrances, but still...


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Elaine I have totally been there with all of the college costs!  Have you ever tried looking for your books on ebay?  I have gotten a few of mine off of their for a good price.  Have fun rushing!  That is a pretty cool experience and I really enjoyed being part the greek system during college.  College is such a fun experience and I would love to do it all over again (minus the stressing about money).  Good luck and keep us updated! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I wish I had rushed last year as a freshman! Now I'm going to have a harder time because of the harder classes and stuff. I'm rushing 2 Asian sororities. I hope I get into one of them. =) I'll still pop in now and then, but whew, trying to cut this site out will be HARD once September comes!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Aug 30, 2008)

Eeek! it's been forever!!!! I have a few pages to read through.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 30, 2008)

Allison I've missed you!  How are you feeling these days!?!


----------



## KikiB (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_I wish I had rushed last year as a freshman! Now I'm going to have a harder time because of the harder classes and stuff. I'm rushing 2 Asian sororities. I hope I get into one of them. =) I'll still pop in now and then, but whew, trying to cut this site out will be HARD once September comes!_

 
That's one thing that I am going to be sad not to have the opportunity to do, because I won't be going to college for awhile...I always wanted to rush a sorority. By the time I actually get to college, I will be too old since I'll definitely be in my mid-20's. I am hoping though to get off my butt and actually start taking some online courses next spring and then transfer.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I don't know, yet.  The carpet is a dark blacky-sage green color, so any suggestions?  I was originally thinking a sage green would look nice, but now that I recall the color the carpet will be, I'm thinking that will be a bit much.  The trim will be an oaky color, so I was thinking perhaps something along the lines of that.  I know it will have to be a lighter color, considering the carpet is dark, so maybe a nice, latte color? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I'll hafta see what swatches we get.  I have a couple of weeks to mull it over._

 
I love the idea of a latte color!  That would be a great choice. Anytime I need an idea for a paint color I look through the Pottery Barn catalog. We just did the kitchen in a medium Pottery Barn/Martha Stewart sagey green & we absolutely love it. It seems like everything looks nice with that color.


----------



## panther27 (Aug 30, 2008)

Elegant,how was your night?


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_Elegant,how was your night?_

 
Morning!!!  It was good...& relaxing. So relaxing I ended up falling asleep half way through the Smashbox show on QVC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The movie was a little bit boring even though it had some ghosts in it. The Others was much better, but dh loves old black & white movies.

I'm bored this morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And, I already had my hot dog with coney sauce & part of a malt milkshake yesterday (my favorite & only junk food) as my Labor day celebration - yeah, I live a boring life. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You're getting Direct tv - does that have a bajillion channels?


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 30, 2008)

Welcome back Allison! 

Elegant- I went a little nuts with the smashbox. I may have gotten the tsv on auto delivery, the wl cream liner with shimmer powder, the gel highlighter with brush and the wl trio 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And the day is still young


----------



## stv578 (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I use a shadestick under at least the part where Sharp will sit, and it lasts brilliantly all day. I know the shadestick form itself sucks, but it works wonders with both the Tempting quad and the Shadowy Lady quad, as it really punches up the colours, gives them much better lasting power. Also, Smudged Violet is infinitely hotter packed on over a shadestick than over a paint. 

So yes. Shadestick + CoC Quads == Hurray!_

 
Thanks Samantha.  What shade shadestick did you use under Sharp and Smudged Violet?  I tried the Shadowy Lady quad today and the colours really didn't show up much at all, and that was with Soft Ochre pp as a base.  I really do want this quad to work as well though.  At least I know Spiced Chocolate goes on nicely!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Okay.

I have to pay fucking $500 on textbooks.
I am so angry. Amazon is no damn help, it was just a few bucks cheaper ordering from Amazon. So eff that, I'll get new books for about the same price. Used books aren't available from my campus book store? Bullshit, they just want money on new textbooks.


Yeah, so did I mention that I can't afford grad school? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
$500 is actually not too bad.  I started university 12 years ago and finished off 8 years ago and I'm pretty sure I paid at least that if not more for all my text books each year.  What really pissed me off is that we had to purchase the newest edition, so they would pretty much update the books yearly so we couldn't even buy used.  Well, I guess one could've if they really wanted to, but it was suggested that we always purchase the current edition.  Scammers!

As for grad school, I think if you could get a loan and work part time while in school, you should go for it.  It is well worth it down the road.  Or work full time for a few years after you complete your undergrad degree and then go back, but sooo many people will tell you that they never did make it back.


----------



## stv578 (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_I love the idea of a latte color! That would be a great choice. Anytime I need an idea for a paint color I look through the Pottery Barn catalog. We just did the kitchen in a medium Pottery Barn/Martha Stewart sagey green & we absolutely love it. It seems like everything looks nice with that color._

 
My multi quote function is pissing me off, so excuse my multiple posts as I try to catch up!

I too like the latte colour.  We have an open concept layout in our house. We did one room that doesn't get much sunlight a very pale latte shade, I love it!  I had help from the most amazing paint guy at Benjamin Moore, and he the shade he picked was perfect in terms of under tones, not really yellow, no pink (which so many latte or taupe type colours have) and no grey.  So just about anything goes with it!  Then we did the other room one shade darker, but again the same coffee type colour.  I looked at paint colours for nine months before I found this guy and he chose them all within a matter of minutes once he got a feel for what i was looking for!​


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_$500 is actually not too bad.  I started university 12 years ago and finished off 8 years ago and I'm pretty sure I paid at least that if not more for all my text books each year.  What really pissed me off is that we had to purchase the newest edition, so they would pretty much update the books yearly so we couldn't even buy used.  Well, I guess one could've if they really wanted to, but it was suggested that we always purchase the current edition.  Scammers!

As for grad school, I think if you could get a loan and work part time while in school, you should go for it.  It is well worth it down the road.  Or work full time for a few years after you complete your undergrad degree and then go back, but sooo many people will tell you that they never did make it back._

 
Ahhhh, it's pretty bad, because that's how much the textbooks cost for this quarter, I have 2 more quarters to go because we have 3 in a year. So if I pay another $500 for each quarter.. that's another $1000 this year.


----------



## stv578 (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Ahhhh, it's pretty bad, because that's how much the textbooks cost for this quarter, I have 2 more quarters to go because we have 3 in a year. So if I pay another $500 for each quarter.. that's another $1000 this year. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ouch!  Well I know I didn't spend _that_ much!!!


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 30, 2008)

^^ Yep, UCLA is bleeding me dry. T_T


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Thanks Samantha.  What shade shadestick did you use under Sharp and Smudged Violet?  I tried the Shadowy Lady quad today and the colours really didn't show up much at all, and that was with Soft Ochre pp as a base.  I really do want this quad to work as well though.  At least I know Spiced Chocolate goes on nicely!_

 

Lucky Jade under Sharp, and I simply use beige-ing under the entire Shadowy Lady quad. If you have issues with shadesticks as bases, try another one like a paint or something under it.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 30, 2008)

In terms of textbooks, I know I've spent a good... dear god, $700-$800 over the course of two semesters? And that was buying USED books. :|

Ebay can definitely have some great deals. Thing is, you need to order your books EARLY or you might not have them in time for the first assignment or whatnot, and you can really get behind on readings that way. 

I've had books that new would cost me $180 before taxes (yes, multiple of them), so I reeeeaaallly tend to avoid the new books. 

DAMN YOU, SCIENCES!


----------



## stv578 (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Lucky Jade under Sharp, and I simply use beige-ing under the entire Shadowy Lady quad. If you have issues with shadesticks as bases, try another one like a paint or something under it._

 
Hmmm, that reminds me... I have a taupe-y lavender paint, can't recall the name, but I'll have to give that a try!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Lucky Jade under Sharp, and I simply use beige-ing under the entire Shadowy Lady quad. If you have issues with shadesticks as bases, try another one like a paint or something under it._

 
That's what I will try!!


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 30, 2008)

Ugh. I just can't believe how much science and math books cost! They're the absolute worst in terms of books!

One physics book: $184 before tax.
Math book: $142 before tax.

GAH.
I definitely need to put in more hours at work and stuff.
Either way, I'm excited for the school year. I found it's so hard to get motivated to do anything during summer break. I feel my brain rotting. What can I do to get around this?!

Anyways, I'm off to clean the house.
Gotta do something constructive. I'm going to make like once I leave the fall that it's like I'm not living here. Lol. Sad...


----------



## panther27 (Aug 30, 2008)

elegant-one said:


> Morning!!! It was good...& relaxing. So relaxing I ended up falling asleep half way through the Smashbox show on QVC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SuSana (Aug 30, 2008)

half.com has great deals for textbooks.

I just had to throw that out there


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_My multi quote function is pissing me off, so excuse my multiple posts as I try to catch up!


I too like the latte colour. We have an open concept layout in our house. We did one room that doesn't get much sunlight a very pale latte shade, I love it! I had help from the most amazing paint guy at Benjamin Moore, and he the shade he picked was perfect in terms of under tones, not really yellow, no pink (which so many latte or taupe type colours have) and no grey. So just about anything goes with it! Then we did the other room one shade darker, but again the same coffee type colour. I looked at paint colours for nine months before I found this guy and he chose them all within a matter of minutes once he got a feel for what i was looking for!​_

 
The more I think about it, the more I really like the idea of a latte color.  I won't have a window, so I think that color will really help brighten up the room.  I'd like to have one as close to a neutral base as possible.  I think yellow undertones would clash too much with the carpet.  Pink undertones might look OK, but I don't think it would look as great as a neutral undertone.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Ugh. I just can't believe how much science and math books cost! They're the absolute worst in terms of books!

One physics book: $184 before tax.
Math book: $142 before tax._

 
Yep. I've taken physics, chem, calculus, statistics, linear algebra... Plus, a bunch of econ books are priced like that, too. I was excited one semester to find one of my econ books on ebay for $80 because that was a HUGE savings of $100+ _before_ taxes!

And, of course, my secondary major being English meant a crapload of books to be purchased for that, too. Ha.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 30, 2008)

I've secretly been dying to know how the Wicked Lovely blush is, and I'm desperately curious as to how it compares to Blooming.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_The more I think about it, the more I really like the idea of a latte color.  I won't have a window, so I think that color will really help brighten up the room.  I'd like to have one as close to a neutral base as possible.  I think yellow undertones would clash too much with the carpet.  Pink undertones might look OK, but I don't think it would look as great as a neutral undertone._

 
The latte colour should be good. Something that's fun to do, too, in a place with no window is create your own with a framed, decently-size outdoors image. I have a 3D castle over my kitchen sink that's super neat, and it gives  a much nicer view and feeling of openness than the prior white wall.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Welcome back Allison! 

Elegant- I went a little nuts with the smashbox. I may have gotten the tsv on auto delivery, the wl cream liner with shimmer powder, the gel highlighter with brush and the wl trio 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And the day is still young 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Me TOO! I got the Wicked Lovely trio in the grey Sinful/Pure. Wasn't that I great deal $$$!!! What shade did you get?

Oh - the gel highlighter - do you mean the pearl cream Eye Lights with the brush? I just got that last week & I LOVE LOVE it!! Its a must have
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Our cable was out for the earlier show - made me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but its back up tonight. Awesome!


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 30, 2008)

Holy crap - I almost forgot...

*I PASSED THE BAR EXAM!!!!*


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Holy crap - I almost forgot...

*I PASSED THE BAR EXAM!!!!*









_

 
CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Holy crap - I almost forgot...

*I PASSED THE BAR EXAM!!!!*









_

 

I'm SO HAPPY for you dear!!!!


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Me TOO! I got the Wicked Lovely trio in the grey Sinful/Pure. Wasn't that I great deal $$$!!! What shade did you get?

Oh - the gel highlighter - do you mean the pearl cream Eye Lights with the brush? I just got that last week & I LOVE LOVE it!! Its a must have
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Our cable was out for the earlier show - made me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but its back up tonight. Awesome!_

 
I'm fighting _so_ hard to keep myself from ordering any of the smashbox. I need to stop buying so much makeup for a while. *hides* But, oh man, that stuff is SO DAMN TEMPTING.

BUT I WILL WIN. TOTALLY.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 30, 2008)

I saw today where the darker WL lipgloss is sold out on smashbox.com

I thought of you when i saw that color


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Me TOO! I got the Wicked Lovely trio in the grey Sinful/Pure. Wasn't that I great deal $$$!!! What shade did you get?_

 
I got sinful/pure too. I preferred it to the neutral/brownish shades. I also got the gossamer lip duo (which is sold out everywhere and came with a gloss), the gel highlighter with the double sided brush (looked awesome for the tear duct
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), the jet set liner with the cool brush, the tsv, the gel liner trio and powder. Yeah... i went nuts. Which shows did you catch? I saw the 4-6 and the midnight show last night. Sigh, Holly is so gorgeous!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Holy crap - I almost forgot...

*I PASSED THE BAR EXAM!!!!*









_

 
AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! CONGRATULATIONS KARIN!!! Soo Sooo proud of you!

Will you come to NYC and represent me now


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 30, 2008)

Hehe, then I'd have to pass the NY Bar Exam - but I'm never taking another one of those again!  I'd come to see you in another capacity, though!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_I got sinful/pure too. I preferred it to the neutral/brownish shades. I also got the gossamer lip duo (which is sold out everywhere and came with a gloss), the gel highlighter with the double sided brush (looked awesome for the tear duct
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), the jet set liner with the cool brush, the tsv, the gel liner trio and powder. Yeah... i went nuts. Which shows did you catch? I saw the 4-6 and the midnight show last night. Sigh, Holly is so gorgeous!
_

 
I caught half of the midnight (I fell asleep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) & the morning & afternoon shows. That highlighter for the tear duct is awesome - I can't do my makeup without it now. I love the jet set linesr & that curved brush!

Yeah, Holly is just incredibly gorgeous - mesmerizing


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_I caught half of the midnight (I fell asleep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) & the morning & afternoon shows. That highlighter for the tear duct is awesome - I can't do my makeup without it now. I love the jet set linesr & that curved brush!

Yeah, Holly is just incredibly gorgeous - mesmerizing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I went nuts for sure. I almost called in to the show, at the risk of sounding like a moron, hehe


----------



## kobri (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Holy crap - I almost forgot...

*I PASSED THE BAR EXAM!!!!*









_

 
Of course you did, we knew you would! Congrats Karin!


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_I saw today where the darker WL lipgloss is sold out on smashbox.com

I thought of you when i saw that color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I whimpered and got all sad when I was finally placing my order for the double ended lippie, because it was sold out then.


----------



## Zantedge (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Holy crap - I almost forgot...

*I PASSED THE BAR EXAM!!!!*









_

 
CONGRATS!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BIMBO CELEBRATION!!


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 30, 2008)

Congrats Karin!!!


----------



## stv578 (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Holy crap - I almost forgot...

*I PASSED THE BAR EXAM!!!!*









_

 





That is AMAZING!  I'm so happy for you!  Although just from getting to know you on here, I figured that you would!


----------



## stv578 (Aug 30, 2008)

So I guess I will be having two drinks over the next couple of weeks! (I really don't drink often!). One for Karin for passing the bar and one for Katie for her birthday! Woo hoo!


----------



## KikiB (Aug 31, 2008)

I have been hearing good things about the WL stuff, but the Gossamer duo seems to be way too light for me. I cannot do a light lip...it just makes me look sickly. However my ULTA might have some in still, so you never know.


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Okay.
Two more days. Just two more days. I'll get my monthly injection of money from parents into my account.

I will make a last MAC and Forever21 order before school starts and then THAT'S IT. I'm hitting the books. I won't be around as much. I'm going to rush a sorority, I'm going to study really hard, have work, and spend time with the bf as well.

I have to pay fucking $500 on textbooks.
I am so angry. Amazon is no damn help, it was just a few bucks cheaper ordering from Amazon. So eff that, I'll get new books for about the same price. Used books aren't available from my campus book store? Bullshit, they just want money on new textbooks.

God UCLA takes all of my friggin' money away. For dorms we each pay about $1000 a month, for a little prison cell that we share with two other people and there's no AC or heater. AND we have to rent a fridge-microwave thing. SUCH A RIP-OFF. I so would commute if parking was readily available, but it's West LA of course there's no parking. You have to work outside of the city for a chance to get the permit, but with the permit comes another $1000 a year!

Yeah, so did I mention that I can't afford grad school? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aww Elaine sorry to hear school is so much...yeesh. I can't imagine how people are able to afford school in the US. 

So yea I bought my textbook for my last class this fall, it was one single textbook, grrr and it was 194 with tax. lovely. thank freaking goodness i don't have more classes, grrr business texts seem to be b/w 150-200 a piece. And I paid for the class today, so pretty much kissed my whole paycheque from last week away. 

we're always here to listen if you need to vent; i know you are going to be busy this year, good luck but us bimbos are always up for a chat!


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 31, 2008)

Karin, congratumufreakalations on passing the bar!


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 31, 2008)

I know I am new here, but I wanted to say congrats on passing the bar exam
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 31, 2008)

I was wondering if you guys could help me with an overrich question? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I can't make it to the store to see them in person. I was wondering how close Sumptious Olive is to Vintage Gold. And how close is Bronze eyeshadow to the Museum Bronze piggie.


Opps, I didn't see the reply that was left in the overrich thread till now. My laptop is being a pain lol. I can't decide if I should get the piggies or not. I have sumptious olive and bronze shadows already. I dont wanna buy them if they are too close to what I have. But they look soooo pretty. Someone tell me what to do lol.


----------



## maclove1 (Aug 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Holy crap - I almost forgot...

*I PASSED THE BAR EXAM!!!!*









_

 

















you go girl lol


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 31, 2008)

Woo-hoo Karin!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I knew you would pass with flying colors!  All of your hard work paid off!  Are you doing anything fun this weekend to celebrate?

Thanks Nora for the birthday shout out!  Only 13 more days until my birthday!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am just checking in for a bit since I am at my sisters house warming party.  A glass of merlot is calling my name downstairs!!


----------



## KikiB (Aug 31, 2008)

Okay ladies, you are officially going to hate my store now:

THEY ARE MANDATING MY LIP COLOUR FOR THREE WEEKS! Yes, that is right, they're making us all wear this crappy plum lip lacquer that is going to be a GWP. The closest I get to purple is Funtabulous DG, or Plumful lipstick! Any suggestions on how to misplace the one I get? I was going to be doing bright red lips, ya know Port Red with Cult of Cherry, Oh Garnet and Rich & Ripe, and then get one of the darker Mattenes and have Cult of Cherry over that...or potentially get the red Lustre Twin.


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 31, 2008)

^^ That really sucks!!!!! Hmm.. maybe instead.. you can try and get that plum lip lacquer to work for you and experiment with other eye-looks or combinations instead? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It could be fun and you can definitely discover other looks and those kind of things.


Anwhoo...

It's really unusual for me to say this, but recently I started being really frustrated with the shape of my eyes. The whole... Asian monolid thing. This isn't to say that I don't embrace my heritage or race or anything (I LOVE being Asian!), but it's kind of been building up inside me how frustrating my eyeshape really is in terms of applying makeup. I see all these gorgeous looks done by other girls in the FOTDs section and I can't even do maybe 90% of the looks. I want to use more than 3 colors.. but I just can't. It just never shows up! Maybe I could if I had more skills, but I don't and hard as I try, I can't get it to look good at all!

And reading around online or seeing youtube videos shows that pretty much one color on the lid.. in a gradient towards the brow is basically the only thing that can be done on our eyes or the only thing that looks good. And it has to be a dark brown color or something. Even seeing make-up on Asian popstars and stuff, unless it's the smoky brown or dark grey or black eyeshadow look, it's usually just eyeliner and mascara. Or maybe one color on the lid. (I KNOW this isn't the case because of the amazing looks we see from Snowkei, but I'm nowhere near as good as she is.) Oh right, and let's not forget the rule where you much use dark colors around your eyes and smoke it up to a light color, never light colors around your eyes...

Makes me want to throw away all of my make up except for the dark colors, neutrals, and teals. All my brights I just want to get rid of. :/ I look at all my past FOTDs and just think how awful it all looks.

And don't get me started on my short sparse lashes that refuse to curl no matter what I do.

Sorry for the long rant, but I had to get that off my chest. I just hate my eyes so much right now.


----------



## kobri (Aug 31, 2008)

Well Katie I'm gona Tim Gunn ya "Make it work" use different lip pencils or lipsticks underneath to make the colour work for you, I mean you're still wearing it and you are showing people who might think the colour is not for them that it is changeable right?

Elaine I understand your frustration. I've studied around for looks for my cousin and friends, but there aren't alot of options presented out there! I would say that Snokei definitely shows that it is possible to do fun bright looks and while you may not feel that you have the skills now it is all just practice.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maclove1* 

 
_

















you go girl lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Lol!!  When I called one of my bosses, she held the phone up and her two sons said that exact same thing to me!  It was really cute!

I'm not celebrating too hard - I had a _little_ too much fun Friday night (maybe I subliminally knew my results would arrive the next day), so I spent all yesterday hungover...and I don't usually get hangovers.  We're heading down to the lake today and we're camping overnight.  So it will be an evening filled with fun and friends.  Stay tuned for a haul - DH and I will be in the Boston area starting Wednesday, and I've got 4 outlet malls mapped out, plus a really nice shopping mall complete with a Nordies and Anthropologie!  I'll probably be hauling from MAC online once I see what I can nab from CCOs.

Elaine - I totally hear you on the textbooks.  My Law ones were freakin' ridiculously expensive - and of course, they came out with new editions it seemed like every year, too.  I think my most expensive semester was my first one since that was the year I had the most classes, but it was mitigated by the fact that the books were used for two semesters.  Otherwise, I used Amazon.com religiously and was usually able to cut my book bill in at least half.  Don't worry - it will be all worth it in the end, even if you don't see it now.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 31, 2008)

Elaine, have you tried faking a crease? Looking up ideas on the net, via youtube and whatnot? It's certainly a common issue. I mean, for example, if you look at YouTube - Find and Fake a crease on Asian monolids! it shows a girl creating a crease. Yes, it's super neutral, but you can always translate that into colours. It would certainly take practise, but can absolutely be done. Another is YouTube - Neutral Defined Fake Crease Tutorial , and she appears to have a bunch of looks up. 

You can also simply look into eye carving. I know MissCheivous posted a video on it a while ago (even though I wasn't super fond of the overall result, but hey, I know it exists), and a number of girls who even have creases do it. It's all the same idea, really. Eye 'carving' simply emphasizes and defines the shape for those who have it naturally, or can create it for those who are lacking it. 

Even if you find examples in neutrals, you can translate that to colours! I'm really sorry you're so down about this, and I know this stuff is difficult, but it could be worth trying.

Have you tried a lash primer? I have really long lashes, but they're super straight. They don't like to curl. Or stay curled. At all. So, I investigated a bit: I find a lot of people are huge fans of Shisheido's lash primer, say it actually holds a curl, etc. Rave reviews. HOWEVER, it's pricey. Yuck. There's a South Korean brand called Missha that makes a lash primer in a white tube. You can nab it off of ebay for about $10. It has the fibrey stuff to add length to your lashes, and it's supposed to hold a curl pretty damn well too. It makes my lashes stupidly long, to the point that they hit the bottom of my brows if I curl them. Stupidly long. Doesn't really hold a curl super well for me, but it helps some. The other thing is to use a heated lash curler, preferably one designed to be heated, but plenty of people just blast their standard ones with hair dryers to warm them up. The heat, of course, makes your lash take the curling better.

How much of this you're already aware of and/or have tried, I don't know, but that's what I've got for suggestions.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi Everyone!  Wow it is quiet around this board today.  Hope everyone is having a good weekend!


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi Katie, and everyone else of course. I am looking at swatches of the overrich colllection. They have me drooling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I didn't even want anything from the collection and now I want them all lol.


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 31, 2008)

Kelly and Samantha, thanks for all of the suggestions, I've actually seen those videos, but yeah... it still frustrating. I think I'll check that Shiseido primer out, it seems worth a shot. And yeah.. the whole faking a crease thing.. I dunno, it just never ends up looking like a crease you know? So I usually don't do that at all, I don't think Snowkei does either, it just ends up looking like you're trying too hard or something. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I dunno, I guess I'll give it another try, I've done it before.

Oh well. I think for now I'll stick to neutrals and try and get that down perfect before I head to other colors again. Or neutrals with bright pops of color here and there.


----------



## kobri (Aug 31, 2008)

I think this has been the quietest weekend in Bimbo history


----------



## stv578 (Aug 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_I think this has been the quietest weekend in Bimbo history_

 
It really is. I guess everyone's busy with long weekend festivities! 

We ended up going with the kids to a picnic today with friends. I have to say, it was by far the nicest day in terms of weather all summer here in TO. It was hot, but not really humid with a decent breeze going. A great time was had by everyone, except my 2 year old daughter's little boyfriend went a little overboard trying to kiss her and ended up pushing her over and she hit her head on the playground. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He then continued kissing her and was pretty much mauling her even though she was screaming at this point until I could get up the ladder to pull him off. Oh the joys of parenting!  

So what is everyone looking forward to after CoC?


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 31, 2008)

I am around! I have just been popping on from time to time in between relaxing at the boyfriend's


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi Ladies
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I hope you all are enjoying the long weekend.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was wondering if anybody thinks that Sunpepper piggie might look anything like the Copperbeam in the Overrich collection? I have to rely on online swatches so any help would be great
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 31, 2008)

We are nearing the 200 page mark my dear bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am going to a local music festival tomorrow and I am SOOOOO excited!  I just pray that it doesn't rain on me while I am there.  

I am looking forward to the October collections and the MSFs!!!  Sorry Elaine I know I sound like a broken record but I CAN'T WAIT!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am so happy I can get a b/u of petticoat without having to pay a small fortune.  I am going to try and put most of my birthday money away for October so I can splurge on those collections.


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_It really is. I guess everyone's busy with long weekend festivities! 

We ended up going with the kids to a picnic today with friends. I have to say, it was by far the nicest day in terms of weather all summer here in TO. It was hot, but not really humid with a decent breeze going. A great time was had by everyone, except my 2 year old daughter's little boyfriend went a little overboard trying to kiss her and ended up pushing her over and she hit her head on the playground. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He then continued kissing her and was pretty much mauling her even though she was screaming at this point until I could get up the ladder to pull him off. Oh the joys of parenting! 

So what is everyone looking forward to after CoC?_

 
Life after COC, so sad to let the collection go soon. Is it me or is anybody else surprised that only one lipgloss has sold out? I thought for sure that almost everything would be gone with all this buzz about COC. I am now trying to narrow down the Overrich piggies since I have to pay so much for school books in 2 days. *sigh*. I think I need to take a MAC break for a while after this though. Nothing for like 2 months. I need a MAC detox.


----------



## stv578 (Aug 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_We are nearing the 200 page mark my dear bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am going to a local music festival tomorrow and I am SOOOOO excited! I just pray that it doesn't rain on me while I am there. 

I am looking forward to the October collections and the MSFs!!! Sorry Elaine I know I sound like a broken record but I CAN'T WAIT!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am so happy I can get a b/u of petticoat without having to pay a small fortune. I am going to try and put most of my birthday money away for October so I can splurge on those collections._

 
Aaaaahhhh!  I keep forgetting about Petticoat!!!  So it'll be that and a couple Cremesheens for me in October, overall not too bad a month.  And I keep changing my list for Ungaro, definitely getting the light pink l/s, Softrose?  I used to be so good with names and now even the name of certain colours I've had forever are escaping me.  I'm too young to be losing my memory!  I also want the coral e/s I think and now I'm thinking of the pink CCB, I'll call it Bougieville as a few people on the discussion thread have been referring to it!
So that's 3 items each for September and October and then I too will be taking a MAC break till the Chill collection.  I'm not sure, but read that this may be released the day after Christmas.  And I always do a small haul right before the New Year, it's become my own little tradition!  (And there was a time that I didn't haul all that often so it did mean something back then!!!)

The music festival sounds interesting.

Okay, my thoughts are way too scattered right now!


----------



## stv578 (Aug 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_Hi Ladies
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I hope you all are enjoying the long weekend.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was wondering if anybody thinks that Sunpepper piggie might look anything like the Copperbeam in the Overrich collection? I have to rely on online swatches so any help would be great
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 
Sorry, can't help you on that one. But if you're trying to decide on a pigment from Overrich, my vote is for Vintage Gold!!! I think i've mentioned this before?! Honestly, I think this is my favourite MAC purchase this year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry again for the multiple posts, but my multi quote function and thanks function both are not functioning again.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I can thank one or two posts and then I get a message when I do it again that I'm not authorized to access that page.  WTF?  So to all my bimbos, I thank you all!


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 31, 2008)

yikes i agree with kelly, it sure is quite quiet here!

so I'm back from the House Bunny--fun, alright, not stellar like I sometimes walk away from some comedies but meh. Then I went there early and FINALLY went to the freestanding mac store in the mall! Wasn't overly impressive considering I have most everything, and it'd be PRO  that'd be awesome for more. but its nice to now have an option for my empties for a shadow/lippie/gloss. but its just that I don't know if they take my depots. 

But of course I walked away with something!!!---I got Tan pigment (gosh I typed that as tax, lol work on the brain!) it was just too dang pretty with the slight pinkish hue. i wanted to get a full size old gold but the colour, was still a bit....well I don't know if I'd use it much at all. I will totally go search the FOTD thread.

Just wanted to stop by and say hi!!


----------



## kobri (Aug 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_Life after COC, so sad to let the collection go soon. Is it me or is anybody else surprised that only one lipgloss has sold out? I thought for sure that almost everything would be gone with all this buzz about COC. I am now trying to narrow down the Overrich piggies since I have to pay so much for school books in 2 days. *sigh*. I think I need to take a MAC break for a while after this though. Nothing for like 2 months. I need a MAC detox.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I don't think they look that similar. You need to stay away from the temptations until you've bought your books missy! Sorry to be an anti-enabler, but as someone who has stressed about the tuition and the book buying, etc., I wish I had an anti-enabler with me as I have no spending will power (I think I am one of those people who really should freeze her credit card in a block of ice sometimes)


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 31, 2008)

sunpepper to me is so not like copperbeam.....I apologize that I do not have very good descriptive skills but here goes: sunpepper--hot brown/gold/bronzey kind of duo (I think more than duo but thats just me) chrome shadow. HOT! (think like pink pearl, old gold, blue brown, etc with the multi colour type effect). Copperbeam is mostly just brownish/coppery. 

I so prefer sunpepper but thats just me.


----------



## kobri (Aug 31, 2008)

So I haven't seen the MSFs before, are they like a blush? How do you use them? Everyone raves so I am curious about them, like I need more lemmings


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Sorry, can't help you on that one. But if you're trying to decide on a pigment from Overrich, my vote is for Vintage Gold!!! I think i've mentioned this before?! Honestly, I think this is my favourite MAC purchase this year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry again for the multiple posts, but my multi quote function and thanks function both are not functioning again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can thank one or two posts and then I get a message when I do it again that I'm not authorized to access that page. WTF? So to all my bimbos, I thank you all!_

 
I have Vintage Gold in my shopping bag lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I am debating whether I should get Copperbeam. It looks sooo pretty, but I don't know if it will be another piggie that is so nice in the jar but I never use *ehem Azreal Blue*. Can someone please tell me cause I'm sick of making tough choices lol. I know I should save my money but I am a shopaholic.


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Sep 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_I don't think they look that similar. You need to stay away from the temptations until you've bought your books missy! Sorry to be an anti-enabler, but as someone who has stressed about the tuition and the book buying, etc., I wish I had an anti-enabler with me as I have no spending will power (I think I am one of those people who really should freeze her credit card in a block of ice sometimes)_

 
I know, I am guilty as charged
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I swear I need to cut my credit card up sometimes, its awful. I am going to be good, I did set aside money for books already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. But of course now I am going to use my damn credit card again. Oh God I need to stop looking at the MAC site and finding stuff I want. I have to ban myself because it is getting out of control.


----------



## stv578 (Sep 1, 2008)

Copperbeam actually looks really pretty.  But if you don't really gravitate towards warm colours, I'd skip this for now.  If I read it right on the Overrich thread, this one will be permanent through the Pro store, so you can always order it later on.  

As for sunpepper, i think it's one of the pigments with the duochrome effect.  Hannah, why do I remember this one have a green duochrome to it?  Am I thinking of the same colour?


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Sep 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_sunpepper to me is so not like copperbeam.....I apologize that I do not have very good descriptive skills but here goes: sunpepper--hot brown/gold/bronzey kind of duo (I think more than duo but thats just me) chrome shadow. HOT! (think like pink pearl, old gold, blue brown, etc with the multi colour type effect). Copperbeam is mostly just brownish/coppery. 

I so prefer sunpepper but thats just me._

 
 I have a tiny vial of Sunpepper from last years holiday collection. I totally forgot that I had it lol. I am wondering if I should just skip Copperbeam, even thought I know they are different. Hmmm
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Sunpepper is sooooo pretty


----------



## kobri (Sep 1, 2008)

I keep thinking that Copperbeam is like Gold Stroke.


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 1, 2008)

MSFs:
i use them (ie like light flush) on my cheeks over my blush, as a highlighter. some are darker (like warmed) so I have to watch and make sure I put it on lightly. others are what many refer to as glitter bombs (new vegas from personal experience comes to mind, pretty much just looks like glitter on my face)

A new msf in Oct sounds nice and I'll prob buy it, b/c for me a pinky one is much better than a golder/brown one. honestly though I think Ill get just that one, then with Light Flush and Warmed I think Ill be done.


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 1, 2008)

oh yeah sunpepper does have a bit of green in it.

does anyone here like old gold? i'm tempted but it looked quite yellowy slight green. debating....lol.

i wish i had a full size sunpepper and not copperbeam---copperbeam all over lid is quite dark. Sunpepper though all over lid is awesome fun!


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Sep 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_So I haven't seen the MSFs before, are they like a blush? How do you use them? Everyone raves so I am curious about them, like I need more lemmings_

 
Ok I know you all are going to throw things at me but I don't like MSF at all. The only two that I have are Lightly Flushed, I think thats the name, and Warmed. Ok maybe because I have oily skin, but these look so shiny and greasy on my cheeks. The colors are not natural, like my Lightly Flushed, Light Flush, something like that lol, it's like a orange, shrimpy shiny color, So not cute. And the warmed looked orange on me. Could be just me, but I haven"t used them more than once each.


----------



## stv578 (Sep 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_MSFs:
i use them (ie like light flush) on my cheeks over my blush, as a highlighter. some are darker (like warmed) so I have to watch and make sure I put it on lightly. others are what many refer to as glitter bombs (new vegas from personal experience comes to mind, pretty much just looks like glitter on my face)

A new msf in Oct sounds nice and I'll prob buy it, b/c for me a pinky one is much better than a golder/brown one. honestly though I think Ill get just that one, then with Light Flush and Warmed I think Ill be done._

 
I was just going to post this as well!  I also find MSF's mostly useful as highlighters.  Depends on the colour though.  Some are a bit more pigmented, so they can be used as blush on paler skintones.  Some give a nice glow or sheen, others are really shimmery, light Shimpagne, which I would personally reserve more for evenings out.  They are really nice topped over blush as Hannah mentioned.  And they're quite big, so one would last a very long time unless you were to use it daily.


----------



## kobri (Sep 1, 2008)

I love old gold! If I were you I would try to get a sample to try it and see if you will like it. I wear it over a dark base (like black eyeliner) and it turns a really pretty mermaidy emerald green. On it's own I find it has a redish brown tinge in some lights that is not what I want once I see the green duochrome possibilities. Now, the one time I wore it over the whole lid ontop of blacktrack my brother asked me if it was goth day at work and well it was pretty severe for me, so I stick with it as a liner over blacktrack for now, tis gorgeous!


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 1, 2008)

the only other thing i am thinking of getting is bobbi brown gunmetal e/s.....but the 27 price tag scares me. but i freaking LOVE greys.....lol I will prob check it out this week.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_So I haven't seen the MSFs before, are they like a blush? How do you use them? Everyone raves so I am curious about them, like I need more lemmings_

 
Like Nora and Hannah said MSF make great highlighters.  I mostly use them as highlighters especially petticoat and lightscapade.  I have been using petticoat mixed with pleasantry mineralize blush and it makes the perfect shimmery pink.  I also use shimpagne and lightscapade as all over for certain looks.  Kelly you should get at least one MSF when they come back in October.  Did I creat a new lemming for you!?!  Watch out though because MSFs can be addicting!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_I love old gold! If I were you I would try to get a sample to try it and see if you will like it. I wear it over a dark base (like black eyeliner) and it turns a really pretty mermaidy emerald green. On it's own I find it has a redish brown tinge in some lights that is not what I want once I see the green duochrome possibilities. Now, the one time I wore it over the whole lid ontop of blacktrack my brother asked me if it was goth day at work and well it was pretty severe for me, so I stick with it as a liner over blacktrack for now, tis gorgeous!_

 
I really need to get old gold!  That sounds gorgeous Kelly!

I am going to see Death Cab for Cutie tomorrow at Bumbershoot (local music festival) tomorrow.  I adore them and like I said before I just hope that it doesn't rain.


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Sep 1, 2008)

Ok one last quick question about Copperbeam. Is it close to Copppering eyeshadow at all? I have that already
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## kobri (Sep 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I am going to see Death Cab for Cutie tomorrow at Bumbershoot (local music festival) tomorrow. I adore them and like I said before I just hope that it doesn't rain._

 
So freakin Capital J Jealous!


----------



## stv578 (Sep 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_the only other thing i am thinking of getting is bobbi brown gunmetal e/s.....but the 27 price tag scares me. but i freaking LOVE greys.....lol I will prob check it out this week._

 
I've given up on BB and other brands that are far too expensive in Canada considering how close our dollar is.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This includes NARS and Laura Mercier.  I'm even getting a little annoyed these days at how much MAC has gone up over the last few years.  Wow, I sound grumpy... sorry!


----------



## stv578 (Sep 1, 2008)

Well ladies, I'm off to bed!  Hope you all have a great holiday tomorrow. 

Hannah, I think I'll give Sunpepper a try tomorrow since you seem to like it so much!  I picked this up at the EL Warehouse sale last December for $9 and have yet to try it!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_So freakin Capital J Jealous!_

 
I am glad to know that a fellow bimbo likes Death Cab as well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ben Gibbard doesn't know this yet but I am going to be his future wife! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Yeah right!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow Nora you have been to the EL warehouse sale!?!  Next year take me with you!


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 1, 2008)

oh yes Nora give sunpepper a shot! <3!!!

yeah i need to go to bed, yay for the long weekend, still another day!!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 1, 2008)

At least you hopefully don't have your credit card number memorized. Heh.

Seriously? Avoid the pigment until after you take everything else. Plus, you're really iffy on it right now. Shopaholism is hard to kick, I know a lot of us get that. If you decide you absolutely _must_ have it, get a sample. I know, samples suck, but at the same time, it satisfies the shopping need, won't break the bank and lets you figure out how much you like it and will realistically use it.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 1, 2008)

I ran awaaaaaaaay tonight. Bwahahahahaha. Hence, silence earlier.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 1, 2008)

I agree with Samantha about getting some samples.  It will cost a lot less and you can try them out before you buy a whole jar.  I love MAC so much but it isn't worth going broke over.  It took me a bit to realize that but it is so true.


----------



## KikiB (Sep 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_So I haven't seen the MSFs before, are they like a blush? How do you use them? Everyone raves so I am curious about them, like I need more lemmings_

 
They are a highlighter, bronzer, blush...depending on the colour, they can be worn to amplify any look, or just worn alone. Northern Light is an amazing colour that is a bronzer, and Light Flush all over the face is really nice. I love them to death. Light Flush is really nice because it isn't overly glittery-Northern Light has a good amount of glitter in it but it is one thing I cannot live without. You can bet your bottom dollar I WILL be getting two of both Petticoat and So Ceylon, and then one Gold Deposit and Soft & Gentle. I am SO glad Gold Deposit is perm!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 1, 2008)

I think the key thing to MSFs which earns them so much love is the fact that some of them can simply make you _glow_. Also, they are incredibly versatile and essentially anyone can find a way to use each and every one of them.

Lightscapade and Shimpagne are probably my favourites. Lightscapade is absolutely my favourite if I can only pick one. I have 12 of 18 currently existing shades. I will have 15 of 19 when stuff gets released come October. They're pretty to look at. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My two least favourites that I have are probably warmed (quite orange on me) and Naked You (holy cheese glitter bomb!).

Edit: I also use Porcelain Pink and Light Flush quite a bit. Glissade is pretty. New Vegas is fun, but not something I reach for a lot, as I'm just not a huge person for gold, and it's a yellowy golden colour. Petticoat is pretty neat, but needs to be applied lightly for the fair folk, and shooting star is definitely a bronzer for me. Northern Lights is darker, too, and more bronzery for me. Gold Spill is ok, but not super remarkable for me. 

Honestly, they're all pretty neat and serve their purpose upon occasion, but if I was going to be sensible and pick just a few, I'd choose Lightscapade, Shimpagne, Porcelain Pink, Light Flush, the new Soft & Gentle and a darker one for a contouring/bronzer type dealy.


----------



## KikiB (Sep 1, 2008)

Ah, contouring. The one thing I totally cannot do, besides a smokey eye. Seriously, I can't get it where I want it so sometimes I just feel like slapping on Belightful and Dancing Light and calling it good. However, without my Northern Light, Spaced Out, and so forth, I don't really feel human. 

Hope everybody enjoys their holiday...I am enjoying it by working! Yay Manish money! Figure with 14.5 hours of holiday/OT pay, I can get my stuff and still have cash to put towards Christmas. I have to do Christmas big, however I do get big stuff too, so all it evens out.

Oh, an update on LacquerGate: I went into my usual Starbucks before work yesterday and was chatting with the partners there like always, and when I told them about what the deal is, they were like "HOW DARE THEY!".


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_the only other thing i am thinking of getting is bobbi brown gunmetal e/s.....but the 27 price tag scares me. but i freaking LOVE greys.....lol I will prob check it out this week._

 





 I wore the Gunmetal with CCB Root as a base then Mega-Rich and GM at corners & slightly above crease. 

Gunmetal has a slight blueish cast to it & some shimmer. The consistency is great.

I just got BB Smoke - a little bit of a black grey but not over the top black, but deep enough grey.


----------



## stv578 (Sep 1, 2008)

Good afternoon ladies!

So this so far has been a really unproductive day for me.  Not good, need to get some work done before the in-laws come over!  Hope everyone's enjoying their day.


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 1, 2008)

I am! as much as one can but I have actually been in such a cleaning/tidying mood today. It probably does partly stem from neglecting cleaning up around here when studying, but now i'm all guns blazing so am wanting to tackle my room, the bathroom towels/mats in addition to all i've done today. oh plus my brushes need a serious clean, so Ill do that today.

Next weekend I plan on doing more cleaning (the actual bathroom not just accessories) and then I want to reorganize my makeup! somehow, we'll see what plans end up popping up. For the room that is used as an office, I'm wanting to make a custom desk. Basically it would be just a continuous workspace around the room (its a small room though) considering how crafty my mom is, and then id have some space for my makeup, computer, scrapbooking/jewelry making. 

now you may ask, has Hannah skilled at making something custom wood designed like a desk? no, no, please don't think that. It is partly due to the HGTV that seems to constantly be on, plus my mom's creativity perhaps finally flowing through my brain, that I have these plans in my head. To translate them into reality? Probably more than a weekend project. But I will try and sketch out something, b/c these two desks we have here just don't cut it (my keyboard is in a constant struggle with my eyeshadow pots, brushes, and paint pots for space). 

but they make it look so easy, no? Get some wood, cut and sand, paint/lacquer and screw together. lol I think I'll need to be doing some kind of research!


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 1, 2008)

elegant-one---have you ever been able to find a good site with bobbi brown swatches? my google skills don't ever produce anything worthwhile, and I'd like to see several of her grey colours to get an idea for before i go in there!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_elegant-one---have you ever been able to find a good site with bobbi brown swatches? my google skills don't ever produce anything worthwhile, and I'd like to see several of her grey colours to get an idea for before i go in there!_

 
As a matter of fact, karlasugar has a blog that has awsome swatches on her skin - I think she's fairly light. And, the last I was there, she had a bunch of BB shadows swatched all the way up her arm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd have to check to see what the url is exactly - something like - karlasugar.blog.com ??? Ack, I can't remember. Maybe just google karla sugar BB swatches & it should come up.

Haha, i've been a cleaning maniac too this weekend...drawers, bathrooms, bedrooms etc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 plus, I did my business work stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



DH cooked turkey sausages on the grill so I didn't have to cook


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 1, 2008)

Does anyone else _really_ want to slap the few people who have been digging up threads from 2005/early 2006 that are now irrelevant? Things like people asking for time-related recommendations and the like, who, if they are still around, really aren't going to care about someone's rec today since they needed it _years_ ago?! 

UGH.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_As a matter of fact, karlasugar has a blog that has awsome swatches on her skin - I think she's fairly light. And, the last I was there, she had a bunch of BB shadows swatched all the way up her arm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd have to check to see what the url is exactly - something like - karlasugar.blog.com ??? Ack, I can't remember. Maybe just google karla sugar BB swatches & it should come up.

Haha, i've been a cleaning maniac too this weekend...drawers, bathrooms, bedrooms etc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 plus, I did my business work stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



DH cooked turkey sausages on the grill so I didn't have to cook_

 
Http://karlasugar.blogspot.com


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 1, 2008)

^^^ Threads that are that old should prolly just be deleted after that period of time


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Http://karlasugar.blogspot.com




_

 





  I was close - Thanks!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_





  I was close - Thanks!_

 
Anytime, dear Momma Spy!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_^^^ Threads that are that old should prolly just be deleted after that period of time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well, some threads of that age could potentially bear some relevance today. Time-specific recommendation threads and really old haul threads, however, might as well be dead - they'd save a bunch of server space keeping it cleaned up like that, too!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 1, 2008)

I don't think I've asked before if anyone else here follows any particular webcomics. I was reading a few today, and realized that my fondness for the ones I'm up to date on can really convey something about me - mostly, that I'm a goofy nerd who loves satire.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 1, 2008)

I've always been curious to know what on earth was going on in this thread. I guess I now know.


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 1, 2008)

^^It really depends on what day you drop in!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 1, 2008)

We look so sweet and innocent now, talking about benign things like webcomics, old threads and swatches...

BUT NOT LONG AGO THERE WAS A GREAT DEAL OF BOOB-RELATED SCANDAL!


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 1, 2008)

exactly, kind of an open free for all and we talk about...a wide variety of things, both cosmetically related and not!!

*sigh* work tomorrow. anyone else watching gossip girl right now? 

yeah i checked out karlasugar's site, thanks momma spy! unfortunately i didn't see much of any greys, so alas i will go in person.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 1, 2008)

I've never seen Gossip Girl.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 1, 2008)

Helllooo ladies, so I am back and you all have my full and undivided attention 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So what are the latest hot topics, how was everyones 3 day weekend all in all?

Personally I am super depressed to have to go back to work tom. Summer is pretty much over and I have nothing to show for it


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 1, 2008)

Helloooo!  I have to work tomorrow and then I'm off to Boston 'til Sunday.  But fear not...I'll have my computer to keep up on all the latest Bimbo escapades!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 1, 2008)

I've been kind of down tonight, so the boy showed me the following to make me happy:

YouTube - Yip yips meet the telephone

It's frigging adorable!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 1, 2008)

I WISH I'd had a three day weekend! Try ONE. 

And hey, you're totally distracted by your snacking!


----------



## stv578 (Sep 1, 2008)

I too am a little depressed about going back to work tomorrow, even though it's only going to be a 3 day week for me!  My son is starting j/k and we'll be going in to meet his teacher tomorrow, and it all of a sudden hit me today.  It's weird I guess, but a little bit of me is sad that he's growing up so fast!  And I know Momma Spy will be quick to remind me that they'll be off to college before I know it!   DH is dead set against having any more little bimbettes, so apparently that's it for me!  (My baby girl just pinched me really hard as I wrote this, and then laughed when I said ouch!  She's quite the little devil).  

Hannah, I'm inspired as well to reorganize my make-up.  If I can actually keep the house clean this week I just may tackle that on the weekend.


----------



## Zantedge (Sep 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I've been kind of down tonight, so the boy showed me the following to make me happy:



It's frigging adorable!_

 
OMG! I remember those!!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 1, 2008)

I have to say that reorganizing my makeup and cleaning my brushes the other night was helpful - everything is so much tidier now.


----------



## stv578 (Sep 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_now you may ask, has Hannah skilled at making something custom wood designed like a desk?

but they make it look so easy, no? Get some wood, cut and sand, paint/lacquer and screw together. lol I think I'll need to be doing some kind of research!_

 
That sounds rather ambitious!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_That sounds rather ambitious!_

 
I'd probably have a wacky stacks of drawers and boards set up. Storage is important! Also, by putting a wide, smooth, painted board or something across a couple stacks of drawers, it's easy to disassemble and move around.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 1, 2008)

YouTube - Classic Sesame Street - Yip Yip aliens discover a radio 

is also frigging awesome. Especially the end.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey, bimbos, we've made it to 200 pages!


----------



## kobri (Sep 1, 2008)

Holy Moly!


----------



## KikiB (Sep 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Helllooo ladies, so I am back and you all have my full and undivided attention 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So what are the latest hot topics, how was everyones 3 day weekend all in all?

Personally I am super depressed to have to go back to work tom. Summer is pretty much over and I have nothing to show for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I've been working my little tail off, but gotta love the holiday pay! Tomorrow is just Floorset stuff, and then I have the two days after that off. Then Friday is the presidential visit...eek.


----------



## panther27 (Sep 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Hey, bimbos, we've made it to 200 pages!_

 
Yay happy 200!!!


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 2, 2008)

*pops in*
Woot 200 pages!
*pops back out*


----------



## KikiB (Sep 2, 2008)

Grr!

So one of my nails-right index finger-is prone to splitting, breaking, peeling, you know, the works. Well I clipped it down as far as I could, in order to avoid the split, and all is good, right?

Wrong-because I now have no white part on the nail, and I was planning on doing a French manicure, Katie style-OPI Lemonade Stand By Your Man on the nail, and then Essie Jam & Jelly on the tips. I hopefully will have some tip growback within the next couple of days.

And our Captain Obvious point of the night-yellow nail polish will leave your nails yellow.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 2, 2008)

I love Captain Obvious! Unless it's a psychologist. Then I loathe them with every inch of my being. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I ended up with a three day weekend dealie afterall! 10 minutes before I leave, I was just given today off. I had yesterday off, I have tomorrow off, and now I have today off, which means... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! Huzzah!

I mean, ok, I could use the cash, but I get to heeeeeal! I didn't tell you all, but on Saturday night I ended up face first on the sidewalk, which meant the next day I couldn't kneel, and my left wrist and shoulder were killing me. Still hurt yesterday. Feeling a bit better since a loud crunchy snap this morning, but I think it's better I let my arm heal. Work on Sunday was cute because the thing I was most anxious to avoid putting pressure on was my knees - I had skinned and bruised them in that way that you see the blood under the skin but you _just barely_ avoided actual blood coming out and they are sore and stingy for hours. 

So, when I had to get glasses off the teeny tray on the bottom of the cart which is just barely off the floor, I whipped out the plank position and dropped myself down. I'd get what I need and set it on the floor, then go from flat up into downward dog, and up from there. It was quite the sight, let me tell you! And if you're grossed out by the thought of lying on the floor at work, it's really not that bad since I'd just finished cleaning, you know? Yeah. A coworker walked by at one point and gave me some odd looks. It worked, though! My knees are fine now, just all marked up in a totally sexy way. *cough* Most of you are pale and understand how awesome and stark bruises look. I'm probably not alone in my super-easy bruising either, and I choose to blame it on my translucency. It's not that other people don't bruise as easily, it's just that you don't always see it on them! *shifty eyes* At least, that's what I try to tell people so they stop mocking my constant bruising from nothing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ooh, I'm all rambly.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 2, 2008)

Hmmm, since it's an unexpected day off and my makeup is all clean and organized, I should probably update my inventory - something I've been putting off. I got lazy and now my inventory's all wrong and stuff!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love my inventory. And yip yips. I was never a Sesame Street watcher, so they're new to me, and they're delightfully cracked out and ridiculous.


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 2, 2008)

yay happy 200 pages! wow, <3 it!

okay just popped in to say HEY and now off to work! TTYL!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 2, 2008)

Yay for reaching 200 pages, just goes to show you how dedicated we are.

Should I create a presidential speech on this monumental occasion? Hehe! In all seriousness I am thrilled that we have kept this up and I hope it never dies  to all of you!


----------



## KikiB (Sep 2, 2008)

Even through work and what all we all have going on, we'll still keep this going strong...some things never will die!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 2, 2008)

Okay I've been MIA for awhile. I didnt even finish reading the last 5 pages of this thread, but I had to post.

Ive been sort of busy, work, and just...out. Then Ive been too tired to read everything on Specktra....seriously Im JUST now like on the last 10 pages of the CoC thread and its killing me....Its taking me days to go through it.

Umm Saturday I had to work and then after, went out to see my ex boyfriend to celebrate his bday which was Thursday....we saw Tropic Thunder at the movies (dumb movie but kinda funny) and I didnt have a ride home so I ended up sleeping over with him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 haha, it was fun, he made me breakfast in the morning and I think we are going to get back together soon. He's really making an effort....I dunno things are looking up in that department

Sunday i went to Philly with a friend, did some shopping, walked on South Street, registered to vote, went out to eat. Went to urban Outfitters and got this cute USC (I actually dont kno what that stands for, I hope I dont look dumb in a cute little yellow college tshirt...I think its a college?) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I got these white stretch jeans TO DIE FOR....omg I dont care about no white after labor day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im wearing them! But I always think of the scene in Serial Mom where she kills the lady for the white shoes after labor day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Okay...so im getting EXCITED for fall. I was at Starbucks the other day and saw that they had the pumpkin latte...ive never had it but I get so excited for fall things....plus I got my Yankee Candle catalog and they have a candle called Autumn Wreath....it is the epitome of fall, Im telling you.

I dont have enough money in my life lol. I really want new sweaters and shoes....ugh its killing me...and I want more CoC. I was going to get Jampacked but I realized that the swatch of GlamYOURus wearing the lipglass...it was Pop Mode not Jampacked...so I found Pop Mode and Im getting that instead. Heres my wishlist:
*Rich and Ripe l/g 
* O
*Liquer
*Plum de Bois
*Plum liner
*A darker coffee brown liner...I have creme o spice but I want something a bit darker....

Im soooo feelin the darker lips for fall, but not quite as dark as the lips in CoC.....with all the collections MAC is coming out with Im really going to have to be choosy....

SOMETIMES I FEEL LIKE I HAVE TOO MANY LIPGLASSES! When will I ever wear them all? This is pissing me off lol...I want new colors, but then Im afraid they will go bad....ugh

Is Ample Pink plushglass WORTH getting....like is it that serious? Do I need it? Tell me...


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Okay I've been MIA for awhile. I didnt even finish reading the last 5 pages of this thread, but I had to post._

 
Welcome back Rebecca, you need to visit us more often.

Good to hear you and the ex are working things out, I hope it works out for the best for you.

You missed a lot of boob talk while you were gone. Much of it was started by me, lol. 

And hmmmm, hold off on the plushglass. They are too sheer most of the time and they don't really plump all that much.


----------



## SuSana (Sep 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_ Went to urban Outfitters and got this cute *USC* (I actually dont kno what that stands for, I hope I dont look dumb in a cute little yellow college tshirt...I think its a college?) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
University of Southern California, the rival of UCLA


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 2, 2008)

Hiiii Rebecca, glad things are going well. I also vote for holding off on the plushglass. Stick to the glosses you have!

Also, after CoC, I'm back to my no-MAC-glosses stance. Except for maybe the lipgelees that have been discontinued. Mmm, I <3 lipgelees. I have enough liglasses now, though - 12 different shades! Plus, 2 lustreglasses, 2 3Dglasses and 2 dazzleglasses - and 8 lipgelees. Though my pink grapefruit is MIA and that makes me really sad. 

I MISS YOU, PINK GRAPEFRUIT.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Holy crap - I almost forgot...

*I PASSED THE BAR EXAM!!!!*









_

 
Congratulations bimboooooooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_ 
And don't get me started on my short sparse lashes that refuse to curl no matter what I do.

Sorry for the long rant, but I had to get that off my chest. I just hate my eyes so much right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Im sorry you are going through that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...to be honest I really hate my eyes sometimes too...they are reeeeeally small and I wear glasses, so my eye makeup always looks dumb/is unnoticeable. When I wear dark shadows (which I love) I look like a closed-eye-jackass. they are just so dumb and small and beady. I hate my eyes...I never get compliments on them...they are so blah lol.

And the eyelash thing?? OMG mine SUCK. They arent long and they REFUSE to curl. When I curl them with a lash curler and use mascara, they just look like...i put mascara on stick straight lashes. Grrrrrrrr.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_At least you hopefully don't have your credit card number memorized. Heh._

 
I do. I never have to get my credit/debit card when I place an order. I memorized it, plus the security number. Its easy to remember though. At my pharmacy job, when I dont have my card WITH me, and I have no cash, I can still use my card cuz i can type in the number 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I've never seen Gossip Girl._

 
I started watching it last night...and kept it on for a couple of minutes because it was like tv sex for a good 5 minutes, and.....well I like anything that has to do with sex lololol...but the girls voice that narrates it annoyed me so i changed. It was kinda lame. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I
I mean, ok, I could use the cash, but I get to heeeeeal! I didn't tell you all, but on Saturday night I ended up face first on the sidewalk, which meant the next day I couldn't kneel, and my left wrist and shoulder were killing me. Still hurt yesterday. Feeling a bit better since a loud crunchy snap this morning, but I think it's better I let my arm heal. Work on Sunday was cute because the thing I was most anxious to avoid putting pressure on was my knees - I had skinned and bruised them in that way that you see the blood under the skin but you just barely avoided actual blood coming out and they are sore and stingy for hours. _

 
Damn i hope you feel better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ......that sucks. I am NW35 but I bruise so freaking easily, its ridiculous
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Welcome back Rebecca, you need to visit us more often.

Good to hear you and the ex are working things out, I hope it works out for the best for you.

You missed a lot of boob talk while you were gone. Much of it was started by me, lol. 

And hmmmm, hold off on the plushglass. They are too sheer most of the time and they don't really plump all that much._

 
Thanks you thank you! I miss you guys. I have to work today 4-10....ugh I wish i had a full day to catch up on specktra. Right now I have to eat and shower and get ready...But I have tomorrow off. 

I wont get the plushglass, thanks 4 saving me money. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_University of Southern California, the rival of UCLA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha I thought that was it! They had a few different t shirts...but this one was the cutest. Ill take a pic of it some day..its a U-neck, its yellow and like, i dunno maroon? i guess the school colors? Maybe the letters are green, i forget. Either way its cute, I got it in Philly, of course I dont have to be a student at that school to wear it LOL. I wondered if it was south carolina...but my second guess was south/ california. Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Talk to u later, bimbs


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Okay I've been MIA for awhile. I didnt even finish reading the last 5 pages of this thread, but I had to post.

Ive been sort of busy, work, and just...out. Then Ive been too tired to read everything on Specktra....seriously Im JUST now like on the last 10 pages of the CoC thread and its killing me....Its taking me days to go through it._

 
Heyyyyyy, Welcome back missy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You actually read all that? Geesh, I'm so ADD that there is no way that I could 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Trying to work things out with the BF...wish you well with it...if thats what makes you happy.

Yummmm...candles

Oh, & screw the no white after Labor Day rule....I made sure that I broke it intentionally. I wore white shorts & sandals today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hate rules like that.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Sunday i went to Philly with a friend, did some shopping, walked on South Street, registered to vote, went out to eat. Went to urban Outfitters and got this cute USC (I actually dont kno what that stands for, I hope I dont look dumb in a cute little yellow college tshirt...I think its a college?) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I got these white stretch jeans TO DIE FOR....omg I dont care about no white after labor day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im wearing them! But I always think of the scene in Serial Mom where she kills the lady for the white shoes after labor day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Noooooooooo. USC?
I go to UCLA. D:

But good news, we won our first football game! YAAAAAAY!

And glad things are going okay in the boy department.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_
Oh, & screw the no white after Labor Day rule....I made sure that I broke it intentionally. I wore white shorts & sandals today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hate rules like that._

 
I don't wear white basically... ever. Umm... I have a couple of shirts that are black and white? But that's about it. Just not a fan. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Can you guess what colour I own even less of?


----------



## KikiB (Sep 2, 2008)

Heh, pink?

So today I went over to the guy's house-it was the first time I had seen him in two months-but pretty much I am breaking it off with him. When we are doing "stuff", I don't need to hear about how or what you do with other girls-it was so bad I came home and cried and slept for two hours.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Heh, pink?

So today I went over to the guy's house-it was the first time I had seen him in two months-but pretty much I am breaking it off with him. When we are doing "stuff", I don't need to hear about how or what you do with other girls-it was so bad I came home and cried and slept for two hours._

 
Pink is correct. And I would definitely say that breaking things off would be the thing to do.


----------



## kobri (Sep 2, 2008)

So after all the old gold love yesterday I really wanted to wear it today. I tried it as a liner over blacktrack with classic cream liquidlast all over the lid as a base and gold dusk on top, wasn't sure about it this morning, but loving it now, gave kind of a greeny cast to the gold dusk.


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_...but the girls voice that narrates it annoyed me so i changed. It was kinda lame. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You take that back Rebecca. Hannah is off to her happy place *la la la la la la* I LOVE the girl's voice, *tear* Veronica Mars is my fave show ever. Love it!! Kristen Bell just rocks, but I hate a lot of science fiction-y stuff so i don't watch Heroes. 

I kid, I kid lol.

Oh man I'm watching a taped episode of Paranormal State from last night...man the way Ryan Buell talks, he just could totally rock my world and protect me from any ghosts....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













*tee hee* I love the smilies!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 2, 2008)

Ahhh, VMars. <3 

I've seen it all. Did you see the little thingy they did to try and sell the idea of a season with her at the FBI?


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 2, 2008)

Post FIVE THOUSAND.


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 2, 2008)

Is there a video? I remember the whole concept they tried to sell to the cw to get the show picked up for another season, but alas it wasn't to be. i loved it all. *sigh* I like a show and it ends up dying. I liked the Kidnapped with Jeremy Sisto (yum!) and that didn't even last a full season. Alias? Loved it, lasted 5 seasons, I started watching it halfway through season 2, so I guess I didn't kill it immediately. LOL


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_Is there a video? I remember the whole concept they tried to sell to the cw to get the show picked up for another season, but alas it wasn't to be. i loved it all. *sigh* I like a show and it ends up dying. I liked the Kidnapped with Jeremy Sisto (yum!) and that didn't even last a full season. Alias? Loved it, lasted 5 seasons, I started watching it halfway through season 2, so I guess I didn't kill it immediately. LOL_

 
There IS a video! It's included as a bonus on the season three boxset. It's hard to find all of on youtube, but it might be there? It'd be two parts on youtube.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 2, 2008)

HAPPY 200 PAGES!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I just had to pop in and say hi!  Hope everyone had a good weekend.  I had a good time at the concert last night but missed you all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I also spent most of today looking for a dress for the wedding that I have to go to.  It never ends and I am not having good luck so far.


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 2, 2008)

of course, the one season i don't own yet!! now I'm very intrigued!

hey katie! glad you had fun at the concert!


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 2, 2008)

yeah i guess i shouldn't be surprised samantha, the witty remarks that are on VM just seem so up your alley! you know how much I was in love with the season 3 bag that had snaps all up and down the strap? Yep a design is being made here at home (by my mom), i'm having issues finding a black material i like to make the bag out of, but i do have all the snaps!!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_yeah i guess i shouldn't be surprised samantha, the witty remarks that are on VM just seem so up your alley! you know how much I was in love with the season 3 bag that had snaps all up and down the strap? Yep a design is being made here at home (by my mom), i'm having issues finding a black material i like to make the bag out of, but i do have all the snaps!!_

 
VM made me happy! I liked Logan, too, such a snarky asshole. <3

She had some fun bags, for sure.


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 2, 2008)

oh yes Logan. naughty but oh so yummy. duncan really didn't do anything for me. And I thought Leo was hootttt.

One other thing....is it weird that I thought Don Lamb was hot as well? 

Okay...I think I should stop posting, I'm spouting off who all I think is hot....yeesh!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_HAPPY 200 PAGES!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just had to pop in and say hi!  Hope everyone had a good weekend.  I had a good time at the concert last night but missed you all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I also spent most of today looking for a dress for the wedding that I have to go to.  It never ends and I am not having good luck so far._

 
I was just wondering how your search for an outfit was going! I hope you have good luck!

Ok, so Samantha and I have been discussing how bad it would be if we all got together and got tipsy. The word boobies would be thrown around a lot!

OK, i am finding this hilarious. Warning, its very crude humor (more lisa lampanelli)

YouTube - Lisa Lampanelli's boob sex joke


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Heyyyyyy, Welcome back missy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You actually read all that? Geesh, I'm so ADD that there is no way that I could 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Trying to work things out with the BF...wish you well with it...if thats what makes you happy.

Yummmm...candles

Oh, & screw the no white after Labor Day rule....I made sure that I broke it intentionally. I wore white shorts & sandals today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hate rules like that._

 
I didnt really read it all...I speed-readed and skimmed....and looked for any pictures HAHA...I sound like a child who hates to read 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...I feel better now that Im almost caught up though

Yes....the boyfriend. Sigh. Its been 2 1/2 long years. But yeaaaa I think things are going to get better. I feel better...before we were like up eachothers butt, and we were so...INTO eachother but now I know Illl be okay by myself, but I do think I want to try to work things out. I know everyone doesnt want me to be in a relationship...but whatever happens, happens.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Candles=my life. I bought all these yankee candles (everytime they have their semi annual sale) and last winter I bought a lot of them, because I was planning on having them all over my apartment..but the apartment never happened. It upsets me that I cant afford to move out of my moms house anytime soon...its time for me too. I just cannot afford it though....I dont see myself moving out for years 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sad but...sigh. Oh well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LoL @ you wearign white on purpose the day after labor day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Noooooooooo. USC?
I go to UCLA. D:

But good news, we won our first football game! YAAAAAAY!

And glad things are going okay in the boy department. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aha...I wont show u the shirt, Im sowwy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And thank you my dear. I looove CoC on u 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I don't wear white basically... ever. Umm... I have a couple of shirts that are black and white? But that's about it. Just not a fan. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Can you guess what colour I own even less of? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Freak. No just kidding, I love you. I actually wear a lot of black...maybe because it makes my boobs look smaller and with white shirts u can see the outline of my bra....and nobody wants to see a granny bra...come on now. Thats not cute. Black...just goes with everything. I love wearing black shirts but Im soooo messy....dont ever give me any food/drink because Ill spill it everywhere. And I try not to...but it always happens. Weird.

I dont have a lot of pink clothes but I have a lot of pink stuff. And pink nail polish. heehee... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Heh, pink?

So today I went over to the guy's house-it was the first time I had seen him in two months-but pretty much I am breaking it off with him. When we are doing "stuff", I don't need to hear about how or what you do with other girls-it was so bad I came home and cried and slept for two hours._

 
Ass....HOOOOLE. Drop him...dont let him use u like that. ugh guys are so....

L
A
M
E.


----------



## KikiB (Sep 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Ass....HOOOOLE. Drop him...dont let him use u like that. ugh guys are so....

L
A
M
E.







_

 
I talked to him tonight when I was doing Floorset (thank GOD for mobile AIM) and he said that he was just teasing and that I was taking it too hard. Um, there is nothing taken too hard about hearing that I am not the only girl you have been screwing. I know that I am not his first but seriously, way to kill things. I don't need to hear about it. Not to mention, my tongue is bruised-his method of kissing involves a lot of nibbling of the tongue. The little piece of tissue underneath it feels like it is torn because it hurts like hell. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Speaking of which, these two days off are going to fly by. I am not going to the CCO tomorrow, no way no how, because I am so exhausted I want to drop dead. I suppose I could potentially go later...but I just need my rest or else I will get sick.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_oh yes Logan. naughty but oh so yummy. duncan really didn't do anything for me. And I thought Leo was hootttt.

One other thing....is it weird that I thought Don Lamb was hot as well? 

Okay...I think I should stop posting, I'm spouting off who all I think is hot....yeesh!_

 
I HATE DUNCAN. What a boring moron. Don Lamb was obnoxious, but I suppose I can forgive you for thinking he's hot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Obnoxious in a fun way?)

Mac was pretty adorable.

Oh, and I hated Piz, too. Stupid wussy boy.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_
Freak. No just kidding, I love you. I actually wear a lot of black...maybe because it makes my boobs look smaller and with white shirts u can see the outline of my bra....and nobody wants to see a granny bra...come on now. Thats not cute. Black...just goes with everything. I love wearing black shirts but Im soooo messy....dont ever give me any food/drink because Ill spill it everywhere. And I try not to...but it always happens. Weird._

 
I have a lot of deep, richly coloured clothing. Burgundy, purple, teal, stuff like that. Some grey and red, too, and then pops of bright. It's not all black over here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, granny bra, oh baby... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for the boy, if it makes you happy and it goes well and there's nothing harmful about it, then I say proceed with caution.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_I talked to him tonight when I was doing Floorset (thank GOD for mobile AIM) and he said that he was just teasing and that I was taking it too hard. Um, there is nothing taken too hard about hearing that I am not the only girl you have been screwing. I know that I am not his first but seriously, way to kill things. I don't need to hear about it. Not to mention, my tongue is bruised-his method of kissing involves a lot of nibbling of the tongue. The little piece of tissue underneath it feels like it is torn because it hurts like hell. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Speaking of which, these two days off are going to fly by. I am not going to the CCO tomorrow, no way no how, because I am so exhausted I want to drop dead. I suppose I could potentially go later...but I just need my rest or else I will get sick._

 
Ok, so, there's a local free weekly paper called the coast. A guy named Dan Savage writes an advice column that shows up in the back of it. Upon occasion, he likes to tell people: DTMFA. Translation? DUMP THE MOTHER-FUCKER ALREADY.

The sooner you get rid of him and his bullshit, the better. You don't need to let _anyone_ treat you like that.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 3, 2008)

Rebecca, there has to be a way around the granny bras. You said you are a 36h? This one is really cute and totally not granny like

This one for example:
Eliza Bra by Panache

Freya is great too for providing larger sizes in cute styles and are pretty affordable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yeah Katie, dump the guy


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Rebecca, there has to be a way around the granny bras. You said you are a 36h? This one is really cute and totally not granny like

This one for example:
Eliza Bra by Panache

Freya is great too for providing larger sizes in cute styles and are pretty affordable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yeah Katie, dump the guy_

 
Pffft, you look like you're being helpful, but really? You just want the focus to stay on boobs!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The thought of a k cup kind of terrifies me.

I'm also sitting here wondering why there's no I cup, and Joe says it's because it would be creepy - no one wants anyone to see them pee! Ugh.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh, and Hannah, Joe wants me to tell you that he calls Logan "No-Chin" and whenever we'd watch VM, he WOULD NOT SHUT UP ABOUT IT.

...I still like Logan, chin or no.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Pffft, you look like you're being helpful, but really? You just want the focus to stay on boobs!!!_

 
That is a vicious lie, why in the world would I want the focus to stay on boobs?! I am not fascinated/obsessed by them at all!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 3, 2008)

Is this a good Boobie look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





FYI - This is South Park's version of Dog The Bounty Hunter's Wife!


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 3, 2008)

I'll happily stay an A. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Though, if I somehow became a B permanently, I fluctuate here and there, I would be happier. Anyone want to pass me a bit of their boob flesh?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll happily accept donations.

(Who else here has tiny itty-bitties?)
I wanna talk about my bras too. =(


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 3, 2008)

Elegant-one you crack me up!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 :woah:

Elaine, my college roomie was barely an a so I can try to help you out. We spent many an evening talking boobies


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 3, 2008)

That rendition of her boobs so totally cracked us up the first time we watched that episode. I thought it would so fit with our 'little' boob obsession.

You know, I love little cami style tops - but man why do they have to put those 'boobie seams' horizontally across them - mine don't fit within that margin


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 3, 2008)

I've had a and b cup roommates. One once put her bra inside one of the cups of mine. It was pretty entertaining (we'd just done laundry, nothing too naughty you fiends!).


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_That is a vicious lie, why in the world would I want the focus to stay on boobs?! I am not fascinated/obsessed by them at all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Liiiiiiesss!!!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_





 That rendition of her boobs so totally cracked us up the first time we watched that episode. I thought it would so fit with our 'little' boob obsession.

You know, I love little cami style tops - but man why do they have to put those 'boobie seams' horizontally across them - mine don't fit within that margin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I hate so many of the tops out there with a specified boobie area! THEY END UP MAKING THE DREADED QUAD-BOOB!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Rebecca, there has to be a way around the granny bras. You said you are a 36h? This one is really cute and totally not granny like

This one for example:
Eliza Bra by Panache

Freya is great too for providing larger sizes in cute styles and are pretty affordable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
To be honest I dont really think its that cute...its okay but it still looks like a granny bra to me...

plus theres all the hassle of finding your size in that brand, returning it, exchanging it, etc etc etc...

I just want smaller boobs so I can wear cute bras and bikinis. because I'll never be able to with these...


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_





 That rendition of her boobs so totally cracked us up the first time we watched that episode. I thought it would so fit with our 'little' boob obsession.

You know, I love little cami style tops - but man why do they have to put those 'boobie seams' horizontally across them - mine don't fit within that margin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I haaaaaaaate shirts like that. bra tops or shirts with the stupid seam...ugh mine dont fit in that! Then I loook dumb because the seam is across my nips instead of below my chest lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Clothes are dumb. The people who make them are dumb. Im DONE.

And they raised my bra price up from $70 to $88......that is just wrong.


----------



## panther27 (Sep 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_





 That rendition of her boobs so totally cracked us up the first time we watched that episode. I thought it would so fit with our 'little' boob obsession.

You know, I love little cami style tops - but man why do they have to put those 'boobie seams' horizontally across them - mine don't fit within that margin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I hear ya,there's no WAY my d's fit in those boobie seam tops.I have a few but it's like,squeeze em in,and then they pop right back out!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Liiiiiiesss!!!


I hate so many of the tops out there with a specified boobie area! THEY END UP MAKING THE DREADED QUAD-BOOB!_

 
Me too! it ticks me off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its the seam, or they put that darn uni-bra thingy inside - did you ever try to get into one of those 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I haaaaaaaate shirts like that. bra tops or shirts with the stupid seam...ugh mine dont fit in that! Then I loook dumb because the seam is across my nips instead of below my chest lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Clothes are dumb. The people who make them are dumb. Im DONE.
_

 
haha - the other day, I went to try on a plain V neck tee & when I pulled it on I saw these 'tread marks' *snicker* showing right through the center of the t-shirt. I'm like, what the hell is that? Then I realize that I was wearing a shirt that had a type of elastic seaming (which hit me right through the center of my boobs)  that indented my bra


----------



## KikiB (Sep 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Ok, so, there's a local free weekly paper called the coast. A guy named Dan Savage writes an advice column that shows up in the back of it. Upon occasion, he likes to tell people: DTMFA. Translation? DUMP THE MOTHER-FUCKER ALREADY.

The sooner you get rid of him and his bullshit, the better. You don't need to let anyone treat you like that._

 
Well you want to know the sad thing? It's actually better than the last guy I was with, because this one at least says that sometime, I will get an actual boyfriend. What he doesn't know is that I am going completely celibate-no kissing or anything until marriage-after he dumps my ass-because I am not good at relationship type stuff. But yeah, the last guy was a total asshole. He pretty much admitted that all he wanted from me was to be a booty call, only to get his rocks off. He decided to never talk to me again, and then three times he was trying to get ahold of me and I was like "Uh, no". Not to mention, homeboy was UGLY. 

Any single male models out there?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I haaaaaaaate shirts like that. bra tops or shirts with the stupid seam...ugh mine dont fit in that! Then I loook dumb because the seam is across my nips instead of below my chest lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Clothes are dumb. The people who make them are dumb. Im DONE.

And they raised my bra price up from $70 to $88......that is just wrong.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Let me get this straight, they RAISED YOUR BRA PRICE BY $20?!?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Liiiiiiesss!!!


I hate so many of the tops out there with a specified boobie area! THEY END UP MAKING THE DREADED QUAD-BOOB!_

 
I know how that goes! I luckily still am small enough to where I can wear those bra tops, and Express does the best ones. Sometimes, I am too small for the medium as sad as that sounds. But there are some really cute shirts from A&F that do give me a sort of quad-boob, unless I really work with it. Most of the time the operative procedure is to wear another tank top underneath. 

But yes, DOWN WITH QUAD-BOOB!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_





 That rendition of her boobs so totally cracked us up the first time we watched that episode. I thought it would so fit with our 'little' boob obsession._

 
We have become obsessed haven't we? My bf the microsoft paint guru is cooking up a new avi for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Stay tuned for that!

And i too hate those shirts with the seams! They do not work on me at all!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Me too! it ticks me off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its the seam, or they put that darn uni-bra thingy inside - did you ever try to get into one of those 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
How about when you are in one of those and it pushes your boobs up to under your chin while the shirt rides up? Ick again!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_We have become obsessed haven't we? My bf the microsoft paint guru is cooking up a new avi for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Stay tuned for that!

And i too hate those shirts with the seams! They do not work on me at all!



How about when you are in one of those and it pushes your boobs up to under your chin while the shirt rides up? Ick again!_

 





   I can't wait to see it!  We are such a lively bunch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have no idea what they're thinking when designing. I grumble about it all the time when I'm shopping.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 3, 2008)

So, I was outside and it just started POURING. Thank god I use good bases for everything, or I'd look crazy! I have a black and dark green smoky eye going on today. Yum. Sharkskin + humid + forest green + dark soul + carbon + your ladyship highlight + electra/knight divine bottom liner = hurray!

My poor clothes are drenched, and there's still water streaming down from my hair. Ah, well, I'll settle in with some chianti and all will be good!


----------



## KikiB (Sep 3, 2008)

It's nice and sunny here, and I have pretty much slept right up til 1, when I got my ass into the shower. I am almost tempted to go up to the CCO today, since I have no other plans, but it's going to be a stretch, especially since my new PugetPass doesn't cover the county busses to get to the outlets. Definitely not thrilled. Also, my AIM is not working because it's saying that the name/password for the SN I have had since I was in the 8th grade are invalid! I am PISSED. I'm not the type to give up screennames, ya know.


----------



## Zantedge (Sep 3, 2008)

I don't think the shirts with the built in bra thing work for anyone! I hate those... so uncomfortable.

It's supposed to get really hot here soon...  It's been pretty chilly/rainy and now we're supposed to get hot weather? geez..


----------



## KikiB (Sep 3, 2008)

See the built-in bras are nice, because when I wear a bra with them it holds the boobs in place. I used to wear them without but now, it is not comfortable-I mean they already are very saggy and I am 20.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 3, 2008)

I've seen my 5'2", size 14, D-cup mother shove her boobs into one of those built-in shelf bras with no other bra for support. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It wasn't good. 

Katie, I had the same problems with AIM today. I simply retyped the password (mine's saved) and it let me in. Maybe it's being finicky?


----------



## kobri (Sep 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Ok, so Samantha and I have been discussing how bad it would be if we all got together and got tipsy. The word boobies would be thrown around a lot!_

 
So long as it's just the WORD being thrown around 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_You know, I love little cami style tops - but man why do they have to put those 'boobie seams' horizontally across them - mine don't fit within that margin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank god someone said it because I was starting to get a complex. It makes 'em look like they're sagging, like designers are saying "no boob from here down" and if you pull the top so that the line in underneath the top becomes completely indecent!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Well you want to know the sad thing? It's actually better than the last guy I was with, because this one at least says that sometime, I will get an actual boyfriend. What he doesn't know is that I am going completely celibate-no kissing or anything until marriage-after he dumps my ass-because I am not good at relationship type stuff._

 
Umm I think you got that backwards, you should be the one dumping his ass!
And if you keep using "not quite as big an asshole as the last guy" as dating criteria it is going to take a long time to get to "decent". You should demand better for yourself Katie (boys and bosses), we all think you're worth it.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_So, I was outside and it just started POURING. Thank god I use good bases for everything, or I'd look crazy! I have a black and dark green smoky eye going on today. Yum. Sharkskin + humid + forest green + dark soul + carbon + your ladyship highlight + electra/knight divine bottom liner = hurray!

My poor clothes are drenched, and there's still water streaming down from my hair. Ah, well, I'll settle in with some chianti and all will be good!_

 
Is it just me or has the weather been completely mental for the last week? I can feel a sickness coming on, and my neice had strep throat last week so I am mega paranoid. I am such a baby about sore throats!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh yes, I loved the sunshine between the thunder storms on Sunday. That was fabulous. Watching the lightning that was so close you could see the ziggles rocked. Yes, I said ziggles.


I wonder if we'd stick to just the word... *giggle* I'm not sure I'd trust drunk bimbos to not grab each other.


----------



## kobri (Sep 3, 2008)

Totally wierd! I just applied for a job by email like 4 mins a go and HR called me immediately and now I have an interview tomorrow morning! How fast is that!? Now I get to spend the rest of the evening deciding on an outfit and makeup look.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_So long as it's just the WORD being thrown around 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank god someone said it because I was starting to get a complex. It makes 'em look like they're sagging, like designers are saying "no boob from here down" and if you pull the top so that the line in underneath the top becomes completely indecent!
_

 





Oh yeah, for me, the line always hits mid-boobie-way. Half of mine are always below the "Boobies go above here" line


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_Totally wierd! I just applied for a job by email like 4 mins a go and HR called me immediately and now I have an interview tomorrow morning! How fast is that!? Now I get to spend the rest of the evening deciding on an outfit and makeup look._

 
Wow - good luck! What is HR? (I'll prolly feel really stupid when you tell me)


----------



## kobri (Sep 3, 2008)

Human Resources


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 3, 2008)

^^^duh - silly me


----------



## kobri (Sep 3, 2008)

okay, outfit decided. Grey pants with dark and light grey pinstripes and a light purple dress shirt with white pinstripes. Now onto the makeup, opinion time girlies.... Should I go purple shadow (shore leave/ illegal cargo) or grey a bit smokey (your ladyship with smoke and diamonds) or something all together different....


----------



## kobri (Sep 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_^^^duh - silly me_

 
I always get mixed up on acronyms (FOTD took me awhile and lets not even talk about how long CCO took me).


----------



## KikiB (Sep 3, 2008)

HR=Human resources.

So for the last couple hours I have been starting on cleaning my room, since I have not had time to clean it at all during the summer-and well let's just say it's going to be a multi-day job, the biggest concern being finding my Lemongrass Sage body lotion! I swear, if they brought that fragrance back I might never leave the company. I LOVE it. In all reality though, I really do need to get organized. I've been saying that all summer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It didn't help that I brought home a good 35-40 pounds of MOS that I bought (on the bus, no less...that's my arms workout right there) so having to find a home for that is tough. However, what I am doing is for our Giving Tree project at work this Christmas, I am going to do a little fundraiser, and then I'm going to buy some tote bags and other little things and then I am sticking some of the MOS items in there, and I'm donating it to the teen homeless shelter that is in my area. So it is for good! Although the mani-pedi sets...mitts off. 

Oh, and I am totally digging Cloudburst from the Heatherette Trio 1. If I was better at application, and had a decent camera, I would totally do a tutorial for it. The look was Solar White from crease to brow, Hoppin' underneath the brow, Mood Ring on the inner third, Moon's Reflection in the middle, Aquadisiac on the outer third. Then Mutiny in the inner half of the crease, Teal on the outer (blended they are amazing), and Cloudburst as lower liner. It seriously goes purple-y on me as a lower liner.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 3, 2008)

Boobs Boobs Boobs.....all you girls talk about are boobs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And I thought that I was the only one who was obsessed with them was me!  Just more reasons that I love you all and this thread.

Katie please dump that no good SOB!  I wish I knew where he lived because I would drive to Seattle and kick his ass for you.


----------



## KikiB (Sep 3, 2008)

Trust me, I almost did. However he has been a friend of mine for several years and I have lost several friends over him (who weren't that bad). Honestly, I could see myself dating him someday...it just feels like it is supposed to happen. I dunno though.

Speaking of horoscopes though, pretty much I am going to try and stay in my job through the Holidays, and January Half-Yearly. It said that the best options for your career are coming early next year (Taurus at least) so I am holding off. My friend who is a Bobbi Brown MA at Nordie's is wanting me to apply to work as an MA at a counter, and plus I know one of the ladies at Lancome. I guess what this is telling me is PRACTICE MORE! I'm about to beg my mum to let me practice makeup application on her because I feel I am being called to make people look good.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Boobs Boobs Boobs.....all you girls talk about are boobs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And I thought that I was the only one who was obsessed with them was me!  Just more reasons that I love you all and this thread.

Katie please dump that no good SOB!  I wish I knew where he lived because I would drive to Seattle and kick his ass for you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Woooo! That would be fun to watch! BIMBOS BEAT DOWN BASTARD BOYS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Other Katie, I think the donating to the shelter thing sounds fantastic. Definite thumbs up to you for that!

I'm really not boob obsessed? I guess you all just make it necessary for me to be. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just like gettin' in on scandalous conversation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I beat the pants off acronyms, yo. I know more than necessary. For example, did you know that http stands for hyper-text transfer protocol?


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 3, 2008)

No guy is worth losing friends over.  Trust me I have dated some LOSERS and once you find a good one you will wonder why you ever let someone treat you so crappy!  

I hope that you do apply at Lancome or Bobbi Brown.  You would be great at that and I think that you would find that you would be treated a lot better than you have at B&BW.


----------



## KikiB (Sep 3, 2008)

The thing is though, I know I am not going to meet any guys for a long time. I don't drive, I still live at home, and I have no interests outside of working or makeup. I'm really, really shy around guys as well. The typical options of getting out to meet men won't work for me...so I'm just letting everything here continue and then you never know. His excuse to why he doesn't want to be in a relationship? "I don't want to be in a relationship-too much work, and I want to finish school first...but who knows, it could be you someday". I mean I like him. I really do. But sometimes, I just wanna kick some ass. Tough love, ya know?

Samantha-as far as the donation thing goes, we were able to actually do a good fundraiser two years ago where we would pay $2 a day on Friday-Sundays and we could wear jeans-which we love when the weather gets cold, and also we aren't getting our dress clothes as dirty. Last year we did it for a few weeks, and then our DM told us that we couldn't do it-so we ended up doing nothing last year. I've always been big into community service and what not though. I was VP of one of the two service groups at my high school when I was a sophomore, and while I don't do as much as I used to I still love doing good for others. I'm not the selfish bitch that people say I am...honest.

Not to mention that things are crazy at work because every mall in the area has been hit by the local band of five-finger discounters, who just look SO trashy. One of the girls, who obviously has some weight to lose, was wearing a white waffle-weave thermal top underneath a hot-pink half-sleeved hoodie with atrocious print (like what you see at the teen stores), and they obviously were a couple sizes too small. Then top it off with a silver-sequinned scarf on her head-we're talking like those purses that were all the rage back in 2005, those ugly sequinned "bird purses"-and it was enough to make me want to put them under citizen's arrest.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_I mean I like him. I really do. But sometimes, I just wanna kick some ass. Tough love, ya know?

 I'm not the selfish bitch that people say I am...honest._

 
I understand what it's like to really like a guy who's an asshole, I _really_ do. I've a history of dating guys who are generally known to be pricks - but the difference is they were good to me. I mean, ok, it eventually scared the shit that I got to know the better side of them and they freaked out and ran away, but at least while I was with them I was treated decently. I know it sounds crazy, but if you're really that lost as to how to find a guy, try a dating site like okcupid.com? I honestly know of some great results that have come from that particular site. 

And as for the selfish bitch comment, I believe you. If I didn't, I wouldn't talk to you, now would I? I'm not very good at false pretenses. If anything, I tend to be blunt.


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 3, 2008)

Kelly--since I am currently in love with my smoke and diamonds over any of my numerous purple shadows, i say rock the smoke & diamonds and whatever lighter colour you choose! Now I'm totally wearing S&D tomorrow. That colour should be freaking permanent. 

Good evening bimbos! LOL I love hearing Samantha that you like VM! Joe with the no-chin nickname is so not cool...lol but now that i think of it, his chin is fairly small. still love logan!!

i'm so pumped tomorrow is thursday, like freaking almost the weekend! HALLELUJAH (i have no plans for the weekend but just like having the option to do something or just veg)


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 3, 2008)

Adina, your avatar is so whackidy! lol is that a result of your boyfriend's mad paint skills?


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 3, 2008)

According to Joe, Logan is the character with the second-least chin in the series. The first? The balloon.

Joe says: "Ok, there's the episode where like the um money from the fund-raiser circus thing is stolen? And they took all the suspects and line them up in a room to question them. And they sort of panned across everybody. *laughs* And like the black guy's niece was there, and there was a balloon. And they were panning across everybody's faces, and there was the balloon, so it looked like the balloon was one of them. And so I just yell, 'I BET THE BALLOON DID IT!'"


And he never shut up about that balloon ever since. He accused the balloon of doing something in every episode after that. The 'black guy' he refers to is Weevil.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 3, 2008)

How do you all like me now? LOL, its shoddy but it will have to do


----------



## kobri (Sep 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I beat the pants off acronyms, yo. I know more than necessary. For example, did you know that http stands for hyper-text transfer protocol?_

 
actually I did...nerd


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Sep 3, 2008)

I just wanted to pop in and say hi to all the bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Hows everyone doing tonight?


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 3, 2008)

hey Rachel!

lol Yeah I knew http as well, but that also stems from my nerdy-ness back in the late 90's and I taught myself html. 

hmm we are nerdy, somewhat booby, mac obsessed bimbos. <3 this group!


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Sep 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_hey Rachel!

lol Yeah I knew http as well, but that also stems from my nerdy-ness back in the late 90's and I taught myself html. 

hmm we are nerdy, somewhat booby, mac obsessed bimbos. <3 this group!_

 
I am nerdy and I love it. It means we aren't snotty right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. As far as boobs size, I think you guys have me beat, and I thought i was doing ok too lol. I am 36 B. Now I feel small
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Now I need a cool icon like Adina has


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 3, 2008)

nice avatar Adina  very hot!


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok I forgot. I have two tips for you all tonight
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. First is, I tried using Mauvement piggie with my Shadowy Lady quad and it really enhances the quad. I put lightfall all over my lid, smudged violet in the crease, and shadowy lady in the outer v. Then for a pop of shimmer I used the piggie in the crease. It gives it extra shimmer
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Also, I have had this nail polish for along time, but I busted it out of hiding today. Sally Hansen Hard as Nails Xtreme Wear in Cherry Red. Its the exact color of cult of cherry lipgloss! I swear it looks like you put Cult Of Cherry on your nails. It matches great and goes with the whole COC look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 3, 2008)

I taught myself HTML (one afternoon) in the late nineties, too! 

Hurray nerd power!


----------



## laperle (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi. Excuse me... I just came here to check if this thread could possibly be the source of some really funny avatars I'm seeing all over Specktra...

I'm afraid to dig more to figure it out, 'cos it would be in a 'Memento' way, which could bring me severe confusion issues.

Kisses to all you ladies.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey laperle, welcome to our little group. I think a lot of the new avatars do stem from this thread :-D


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 3, 2008)

^^^ I was wondering why Krasevayadancer had her face on my body... jk lol

I've seen rbella's too and I needed to see what was going on.

Y'all crazy!


----------



## panther27 (Sep 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_How do you all like me now? LOL, its shoddy but it will have to do_

 
omg that is seriously the most hilarious thing ever!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I lovee it.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 3, 2008)

Okay, I know I'm not an official bimbo but I can't resist boobie chatter.
Have I told you all about the time I broke down crying from trying on bikinis because I couldn't find a single one that looked good on me without my boobs spilling out of them. 
It was pretty embarassing but I was soooo frustrated and probably just in a bad mood. Seriously, it's hard being a busty girl (or man, I'd assume). :/


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow Adina now I can see why you are so obsessed with your boobs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Nice avatar!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 4, 2008)

Oh, dude, I love the movie Memento. I have the DVD in special packaging which absolutely ROCKS. It has charts and stuff in it and just... yum.


----------



## rbella (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi Bimbos.  Do you like my big a$$?


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 4, 2008)

I love how my boobie insanity is bringing people into the bimbo thread :-D


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Hi Bimbos.  Do you like my big a$$?_

 
She is here, finally. Rbella, you must join us!!

I like big butts and i cannot lie...


----------



## rbella (Sep 4, 2008)

I love you and your boobs.  Unfortunately for me, my front looks just like my back....BIG!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rbella (Sep 4, 2008)

I would love to join, but I am so dang far behind, I have no clue what is going on????????


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 4, 2008)

CHAOS. We talk about everything and anything and are simply insane!


----------



## rbella (Sep 4, 2008)

Well, Lawd.  Count me in then!!!!  I swallowed a bug today while I was showing a client a home.  Does that count as chaos?


----------



## laperle (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Hey laperle, welcome to our little group. I think a lot of the new avatars do stem from this thread :-D_

 
Thanks! I assume you are Adina. I'm Mariana, you can call me Mari. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Your avatar was the first one to catch my eyes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lovely stuff! Haha

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Okay, I know I'm not an official bimbo but I can't resist boobie chatter.
Have I told you all about the time I broke down crying from trying on bikinis because I couldn't find a single one that looked good on me without my boobs spilling out of them. 
It was pretty embarassing but I was soooo frustrated and probably just in a bad mood. Seriously, it's hard being a busty girl (or man, I'd assume). :/_

 
I wouldn't know, because I'm pretty small. I'm accepting donations! 

Here in Brazil the big boobed girls love to flaunt them in really small tops. You're pretty, don't be afraid to show what you've got. I grew up going to the beach every morning with my mom and for us it's very natural to deal with the body exposure. We see people in suits or tailleurs going to work in the same subway wagon with people in bikinis. 

Or I'll end up with fake boobs in a certain point of my life, I'm pretty sure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Oh, dude, I love the movie Memento. I have the DVD in special packaging which absolutely ROCKS. It has charts and stuff in it and just... yum._

 
I really like it too, and Guy Pierce and all the aussies actors of his generation, Russel Crowell included). Reminds from the time when I was a film student, spending 12 hours of my days in the movies, watching whatever was going on. Oh, the addiction!!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 4, 2008)

Totally! My cat swallowed a bug, too! She spent about an hour hunting a big housefly, and FINALLY caught it! Nom nom nom?


----------



## panther27 (Sep 4, 2008)

Damn Adina,and I thought I had big boobies


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_CHAOS. We talk about everything and anything and are simply insane!_

 
What she said!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Well, Lawd.  Count me in then!!!!  I swallowed a bug today while I was showing a client a home.  Does that count as chaos?_

 
Wow, i just did a happy dance. Rbella, you are lucky you are joining us. If you didn't i was gonna cast a spell to turn you into this:





Now she has back, for reals!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Thanks! I assume you are Adina. I'm Mariana, you can call me Mari. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Your avatar was the first one to catch my eyes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lovely stuff! Haha_

 
Welcome Mari!!


----------



## rbella (Sep 4, 2008)

I sounded like a cat trying to hack it up in front of everyone.  I was so sexy.  

I love Memento also.  That movie freaked my shizz out.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Thanks! I assume you are Adina. I'm Mariana, you can call me Mari. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Your avatar was the first one to catch my eyes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lovely stuff! Haha



I wouldn't know, because I'm pretty small. I'm accepting donations! 

Here in Brazil the big boobed girls love to flaunt them in really small tops. You're pretty, don't be afraid to show what you've got. I grew up going to the beach every morning with my mom and for us it's very natural to deal with the body exposure. We see people in suits or tailleurs going to work in the same subway wagon with people in bikinis. 

Or I'll end up with fake boobs in a certain point of my life, I'm pretty sure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I really like it too, and Guy Pierce and all the aussies actors of his generation, Russel Crowell included). Reminds from the time when I was a film student, spending 12 hours of my days in the movies, watching whatever was going on. Oh, the addiction!!_

 
Hiii Mari! Krasevayadancer is indeed Adina, and I'm Samantha. Coachkitten and KikiB are both Katie, Purrtykitty is Karin... and the list goes on. Just ask if you want to know anything.


----------



## rbella (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Wow, i just did a happy dance. Rbella, you are lucky you are joining us. If you didn't i was gonna cast a spell to turn you into this:





Now she has back, for reals!_

 











 That is what I look like when I'm trying to tie my shoes!!!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I sounded like a cat trying to hack it up in front of everyone.  I was so sexy.  

I love Memento also.  That movie freaked my shizz out._

 

Hotttttttt.


----------



## rbella (Sep 4, 2008)

Gotta go.  Hubby needs 'puter for work.  I'll try to catch up on the cell.  But I can't use icons, quote or do anything fun.  Poop.


----------



## panther27 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi Mari.I'm Jessica


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_











 That is what I look like when I'm trying to tie my shoes!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am laughing like a loon, i have tears in my eyes. And my boobs are suffocating me. I need helppppp!


----------



## laperle (Sep 4, 2008)

And I look more like this:


----------



## laperle (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_Hi Mari.I'm Jessica
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks, Jessica!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_ Welcome Mari!!_


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 4, 2008)

You look like an ironing board, Mari!? Wow!!


----------



## laperle (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_You look like an ironing board, Mari!? Wow!!_

 
Thanks for telling the english name. I wasn't sure. We call small boobed women 'tabua', when they're pretty flat. I'm not that flat, but I'm almost there.


----------



## rbella (Sep 4, 2008)

Dang, how does that chick have such a big a$$, but the rest of her seems so fit?  It would be nice if, in addition to my massive butt & boobs, I had some kind of muscle!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey girls! Missed you all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love the tits and ass talk! I have been practically peeing my pants


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 4, 2008)

Rbella, you must have some muscle! I'm sure your tongue is in great shape from all the commentary you provide.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 4, 2008)

Those who are absent tonight aren't going to know what happened by the time they come back in tomorrow.


----------



## laperle (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Dang, how does that chick have such a big a$$, but the rest of her seems so fit?  It would be nice if, in addition to my massive butt & boobs, I had some kind of muscle!_

 
She needs her body for her living (dancing, and now a media whore), so I've read somewhere she spends hours in the gym everyday (for toning the muscles) and eats a lot, 'cos she doesn't want to lose what made her famous. 

As for her boobs, she got silicone, 'cos her natural ones where too small compared to that bum.

I wouldn't like to have a body like that. It's kinda living in a full sexy mode, which is not what I appreciate in a complete woman. But that's JMO.


----------



## laperle (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Rbella, you must have some muscle! I'm sure your tongue is in great shape from all the commentary you provide._


----------



## rbella (Sep 4, 2008)

Yes, yes.  I do have a strong tongue.  Unfortunately, it is super strong due to the massive quantities of food I eat.  Hence, the big ass.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 4, 2008)

Mmm, food. It's just so delicious, though!

I miss Ethiopian food SO MUCH. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If any of you have local access to Ethiopian food and haven't tried it, SHAME ON YOU! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's delicious and you eat with your hands!!! Hot damn, I want some.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 4, 2008)

Ugh, boo. I have to get up in 6 hours for work. I'm off to wash the face and whatnot, and then go to bed and dream about boobies and bottoms.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 4, 2008)

HA! I caught up!

Elegant, Rbella, and Adina, I will not let you all outdo me.
I present you:





^^ That's me. xD No boobs, no curves. Say hello!
Compare to the rest of you, I have negative boobs.

Anyways. I like bra tops.
I can wear them.
Go me. XD Yeah, I don't get that mid-boob line thing you all refer to. My just sit nicely in the little shelf bras.

Rachel, there is NO way you feel small.
I AM the smallest at 34A. Sometimes 32B.
So who wants to donate? I'll be a boobied board then.


----------



## laperle (Sep 4, 2008)

Sweet dreams! Sleep well.


----------



## rbella (Sep 4, 2008)

Nighty night, I shall retire as well.

Darkish, I will donate one of my DD's your way!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 4, 2008)

I can literally donate some of mine to each and every one of you itty bittys, and still not be able to wear a damn bra top, or bikini....

Rbella I will give u $2.45 if you can hack mine off for me, since my insurance wont pay for it..come on. I'll even take you to lunch at Subway and buy u a new Jampacked lipglass (aka Grape jelly)....

That is an offer you CANT refuse. Sleep on it, I'll be on tomorrow


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 4, 2008)

^^ Thank you, I gladly accept.
Just a little bit off both of ya, I'll be a permanent B finally! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I mean, I don't want to look like this:


----------



## KikiB (Sep 4, 2008)

Apparently a popular new plastic surgery procedure is taking fat from the ass and injecting it into the boobs...that may be something I consider down the road. I'm also for sure getting a lift because after so many years of not giving a shit...they're in deep shit.

My ass is definitely well-known...I have always been very curvy, and hated it. Literally all the women on my mum's side of the family are tall and thin, and I'm short and fat. Granted, I've gotten down to around 135 pounds but I am wanting to get to 115 by the end of the year, then get my bellybutton pierced. I've told myself that will be the reward for getting the weight off. Or, at least getting the stomach into shape. Figure get it done by the end of this year, and then have it healed by swimsuit season, which I will hopefully be in better shape for.

Mari-I wonder how that woman even finds clothes that fit! I mean I'm not that big, not as big as her...but I still cannot find a damn pair of pants or shorts that fit me correctly because in order to have it fit my thighs, and to an extent my ass, I have to get two sizes too big in the waist-so it looks terribly gauche.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Those who are absent tonight aren't going to know what happened by the time they come back in tomorrow._

 
OMG these last couple of pages have been pee my pants funny!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







You girls are too much!  Welcome to all of the new bimbos like Rbella and others!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am off to bed!  Love you all!


----------



## laperle (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Apparently a popular new plastic surgery procedure is taking fat from the ass and injecting it into the boobs...that may be something I consider down the road. I'm also for sure getting a lift because after so many years of not giving a shit...they're in deep shit._

 
I'm not afraid to go under the knife if I trust the surgeon. I've done it before and I'll probably do it again in the future, certainly a breast surgery.

When the times comes, I'll see all the options available. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_ Mari-I wonder how that woman even finds clothes that fit! I mean I'm not that big, not as big as her...but I still cannot find a damn pair of pants or shorts that fit me correctly because in order to have it fit my thighs, and to an extent my ass, I have to get two sizes too big in the waist-so it looks terribly gauche._

 
She finds clothes because while in the US big boobs are considered hot, in Brazil the whole male fetish is focused in the ass. The major part of male population thinks I'm a skeleton (I'm just thin). They like meat and the there's a bum fixation. 

These girls go for really provocative clothes, very tight and short, or these strechty jeans, to show every single curve they've got. You'll never see a girl like that wearing large clothes or linen, for example. 

Nothing wrong with that every now and then, but as I've said before, it kinda sickening to be oversexualized 24/7. 

Anyway, the brazilian population is very diversified and we find clothes for all tastes here. Thank God! 

I just posted her pics 'cos her bum is the biggest I've ever seem compared to the rest of the body. It's totally disproportional, but not fake. When she dances, it's clearly her real bum.


----------



## rbella (Sep 4, 2008)

CAM-I will take you up on that $2.45 fo sho.  That is @ least one week worth of Taco Bell tacos. I'm also out of jelly, so that will suffice.  Subway, that is just too darn pricey. BTW, could u add me as your friggin friend already? Sheesh!


----------



## rbella (Sep 4, 2008)

^^^Unless u don't want to be my friend, but then I will cry.


----------



## KikiB (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_I'm not afraid to go under the knife if I trust the surgeon. I've done it before and I'll probably do it again in the future, certainly a breast surgery.

When the times comes, I'll see all the options available. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





She finds clothes because while in the US big boobs are considered hot, in Brazil the whole male fetish is focused in the ass. The major part of male population thinks I'm a skeleton (I'm just thin). They like meat and the there's a bum fixation. 

These girls go for really provocative clothes, very tight and short, or these strechty jeans, to show every single curve they've got. You'll never see a girl like that wearing large clothes or linen, for example. 

Nothing wrong with that every now and then, but as I've said before, it kinda sickening to be oversexualized 24/7. 

Anyway, the brazilian population is very diversified and we find clothes for all tastes here. Thank God! 

I just posted her pics 'cos her bum is the biggest I've ever seem compared to the rest of the body. It's totally disproportional, but not fake. When she dances, it's clearly her real bum._

 
I definitely will be going under the knife for a few things-brow lift (my left brow is a lot lower than my right), nose job (shave down the bump as well as lift the tip a bit), and then extensive dental work. Also skin resurfacing to get rid of the stretch marks. 

As far as clothes go, being curvy is just a curse. I wear skirts and dresses, and Express has stuff that fits me decently. However I have skirts that just look like a tube on me because of a good 13-15" differential between the waist and the arse. Men take notice, but not in a good way.


----------



## laperle (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_I definitely will be going under the knife for a few things-brow lift (my left brow is a lot lower than my right), nose job (shave down the bump as well as lift the tip a bit), and then extensive dental work. Also skin resurfacing to get rid of the stretch marks. 

As far as clothes go, being curvy is just a curse. I wear skirts and dresses, and Express has stuff that fits me decently. However I have skirts that just look like a tube on me because of a good 13-15" differential between the waist and the arse. Men take notice, but not in a good way._

 
Maybe you should come to Rio one day so I can take you shopping. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Most of brazilian women has what we call guitar or pear shaped bodies.

I had a nose job last year. I never really like my nose, neither could breathe properly. So, it was good to kill 2 birds with one stone. I'm going back there on friday, 'cos there's something wrong with my nasal bone, there's a bump left in the left side and it's disturbing me a lot, 'cos my glasses aren't fitting. Apart from that, I'm very glad I did it.


----------



## KikiB (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm not pear-shaped as much as I am hourglass, or pear-shaped with melons.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It is tough because I do own some cute stuff but empire-waists rarely look good on me. Luckily it is getting better as I have lost some weight, but still I have had people ask me if I am pregnant. I love Express here in the states as far as clothes go, though, because they do have some dresses that really look good on my hourglass figure and help me to actually look thinner.

I am very lucky to have never undergone surgery for anything...that will change soon considering I do have two bum knees.


----------



## laperle (Sep 4, 2008)

I think empire-waists are cute, but not so much. I think I have half a dozen of them and rarely wear (only when I go to the beach, which is rare 'cos my dermatologist told me to give my skin a break). 

As for people asking if you're expecting... God, this kinda question is pure indiscretion. It's annoying. I'm sorry for that. 

I'm not sure if I got what bum knees are (I've googled it), but I hope it's not very painful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't be depressed, please (your mood). That purple face is so sad.

I'm going to bed, now. It was a pleasure to talk to you, Katie.


----------



## KikiB (Sep 4, 2008)

Bum knees are basically my way of saying that I have knee problems. We're talking constant pain here. 

As for the face...that's how I feel a good portion of the time due to all my job related worries. It also sucks when all your real friends moved away. 

Nice talkin' to ya too!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_How do you all like me now? LOL, its shoddy but it will have to do_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Hi Bimbos.  Do you like my big a$$?_

 











 HAHAHAHAHAHA
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't stop laughing! I missed it all...you guys were here having fun without me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Adina that is freaking hilarious - does your back hurt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rbella - you look smokin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  WOW - I'm SOOSOOOO glad you popped in here!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I can literally donate some of mine to each and every one of you itty bittys, and still not be able to wear a damn bra top, or bikini...._

 
Rebecca, it breaks my heart that you hate yours so much. I don't doubt of course that you would be in good hands with Rbella, but isn't her hacking em off a lil harsh?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_



_

 
Where did you get that?! That is me before the reduction and facial reconstruction surgery...

I have been caught!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_ but I still cannot find a damn pair of pants or shorts that fit me correctly_

 
Katie, I relate on a different level. I have such a huge problem with dresses because I need room for the twins on top, but I am a zero on the bottom. If I get a perfect fit on the bottom in a size 2/4, I need a 6/8 on top. 

The result? I go with a 4 and look like this:





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_OMG these last couple of pages have been pee my pants funny!_

 
LOL, we are all giddy off sleep deprivation (or at least I know I am)

Hey, i am jewish- i am supposed to be funny. Although my boyfriend thinks I am the least funny jew out there. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_I had a nose job last year._

 
I want a nose job so badly. I really hate my nose!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_I think empire-waists are cute, but not so much._

 
Empire waists/baby dolls are a huge no no when you have huge boobs. You just end up looking fat. Or at least I know I do. In general i buy my tops more fitted because I hate when something hangs off my chest giving me the appearance of a belly. I work very hard and diet to keep myself small and I sure as heck don't want the illusion of being bigger than I am. As is people think I weight 10 lbs more than I do cause of my chest.

Speaking of which, anyone know how much boobs weigh? I would love to know how much less I would weigh if I didnt carry two melons on my chest.

Nora, Karin, everyone else who hasn't popped in yet, can't wait to get your reactions when you do!

Rbella, no comments on the muscular tongue


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_^^^ I was wondering why Krasevayadancer had her face on my body... jk lol

I've seen rbella's too and I needed to see what was going on.

Y'all crazy!_

 
Yep, we are. Hey...Welcome!!! Its so nice to see you here 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_I

She finds clothes because while in the US big boobs are considered hot, in Brazil the whole male fetish is focused in the ass. _

 
Ughh, I'm guess if thats the case, I'm glad that I don't live in Brazil if thats the part they like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Welcome!!!


Darkishstar - (my multi quote cut you off ) Your posts & *board* are hilarious


----------



## KikiB (Sep 4, 2008)

Adina, the best luck I had as far as dresses are Express, although my secret if it's one that is too revealing is to wear a basic tank underneath. I can wear a lot more sundresses that way, and I don't look slutty. I loved how Aeropostale showed a sundress in their window earlier in the summer and it was worn over a basic tank top-so that it was something that could be worn for school, or just out more places that the parents would approve of. Anywhoo, the Express dress that I loved was a basic tank dress-definitely fitted but not overly tights. It pushed my D-cup monsters up slightly while making me look slimmer all over. I ought to see if there are any others left on clearance. Also, I love their wrap dresses, with a cute tank top underneath.

And the same dress? Bought it for $6 the other day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The last thing I need are more clothes from Aero, since my closet is full of their polo shirts.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_
LOL, we are all giddy off sleep deprivation (or at least I know I am)

*I know...the late night hours get pretty funny & crazy. I wish I would've been here last night.*

Hey, i am jewish- i am supposed to be funny. Although my boyfriend thinks I am the least funny jew out there. 




*I just love to laugh*


Speaking of which, anyone know how much boobs weigh? 

*Is that like guessing how many jelly beans are in the jar*





_

 
Oh, I got my Smashbox Wicked Lovely set today - awesome!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 4, 2008)

Of all  chickies...Purrtykitty needed to be here the last 2 days


----------



## laperle (Sep 4, 2008)

Good morning, angels! Just a quick stop, I'm busy right now.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_


_

 
Donate! I'm accepting donations, btw. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_I want a nose job so badly. I really hate my nose!_

 
So did I. Plus, I could really use breathing normally. I'm still not 100% satisfied with my nose appearance, but I can finally sleep with my mouth shut. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Empire waists/baby dolls are a huge no no when you have huge boobs. You just end up looking fat. Or at least I know I do. In general i buy my tops more fitted because I hate when something hangs off my chest giving me the appearance of a belly. I work very hard and diet to keep myself small and I sure as heck don't want the illusion of being bigger than I am. As is people think I weight 10 lbs more than I do cause of my chest._

 
I have small boobs (A-B), but I also think this is the kind of cut to wear in extremely lazy days. 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Ughh, I'm guess if thats the case, I'm glad that I don't live in Brazil if thats the part they like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Welcome!!!_

 
Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, yes, my iron board features don't really help me either. Though, that's just the mainstream preference. Thank God there are men with other preferences!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 4, 2008)

Elegant, I cannot wait to get all of my smashbox goodies! I hope its today because i wont be home fri-sun (I will be at the bfs)

Bimbos, I have been reaching out to members. Notice our new members, I take credit with my avi luring people in to our world 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 See what a great president I am. Nominate me for re-election!

so who else noticed Samantha's cosmetosaur is now wearing a bra?


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 4, 2008)

Here is another original creation courtesy of my bf:


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 4, 2008)

^^ You and your bf are so hilarious. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Samantha What's the cup-size of the cosmetosaur?? :3


----------



## rbella (Sep 4, 2008)

OMG! That is friggin' hilarious.  I can't help but think of Audrey's take on your foundation whenever I look at you avatar.  I swear to God it cracks me up!

S-your dino's cups runneth over.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 4, 2008)

Hiiii everyone! Back from another dreary day of mindless labour. Hot. 

I GOT MY BLACK LIPMIX!! *cheers*

And more fluidlines!!! Sweet Sage, Waveline and Rich Ground. The next three on my list, in order, are: Brassy, Blitz & Glitz, Dipdown. Yessss. Any suggestions on where to find them cheap? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm rather excited to try Waveline as a base for Climate Blue, since they're both purpley blues.

I, for one, quite like empire-waist tops. They actually work nicely for me. Mine all tend to be low cut and hit the hip. I'm one of those hourglass shapes. *nods* One of the things that makes a low-cut shirt NOT look slutty is to NOT wear a push-up bra with it - because then it's not OH GOD BOOBS. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Adina, you know I've suggested before that you put your boobs on a scale and weight them! Doooo ittttt! It would be quite entertaining, if you ask me. They make up, what, half your weight? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cosmetosaur is a proud wee-cup. If anyone tried to hack off _her_ boobs, she'd probably bite them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The shade of her bra is, of course, bimbo pink.


----------



## KikiB (Sep 4, 2008)

I haven't gotten any makeup in a long time! The last thing I got was a lip gloss that was gratis at work-and we haven't even gotten those abominable lacquers in yet. Meaning that for Friday, when our company prez comes, I get to rock my red lips. SUCK IT FOLKS! Finally they are giving us decent stuff as gratis. Last year, we pretty much just got a few perfume vials and then a pair of socks.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 4, 2008)

Anyone want a chuckle? I won one of the end of summer prize packs on a certain other site...


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Adina, you know I've suggested before that you put your boobs on a scale and weight them! Doooo ittttt! It would be quite entertaining, if you ask me. They make up, what, half your weight?_

 
Pffffttt, I can imagine it now. Me at the supermarket and when nobody is looking plop, booby on the scale. ROFL

Another funny boob comment: my bf and i are in the mall and i randomly ask him what his opinion on breastfeeding in public is.

His answer... Why, are you offering?


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Pffffttt, I can imagine it now. Me at the supermarket and when nobody is looking plop, booby on the scale. ROFL
_

 
Definitely! And you could take Anthony along to take pictures!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 4, 2008)

So, I'm sitting over here happily wearing my new black lipmix combined with a smidge of clear lipglass (which doesnt match my eyemakeup - Fafi quad 1 - at ALL) and it occurred to me that black lipmix, in it's dark, glitterless glory, is the ANTI-DAZZLEGLASS.


----------



## laperle (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Pffffttt, I can imagine it now. Me at the supermarket and when nobody is looking plop, booby on the scale. ROFL

Another funny boob comment: my bf and i are in the mall and i randomly ask him what his opinion on breastfeeding in public is.

His answer... Why, are you offering? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

















:rofl  mao:


I'm back now!!!


----------



## laperle (Sep 4, 2008)

Oh, and I LOVE the Cosmetosaur's Bra. You should claim the patent before it's too late.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Oh, and I LOVE the Cosmetosaur's Bra. You should claim the patent before it's too late._

 
*bows* I'm glad you enjoy it. I would totally copyright Cosmetosaur if copyrighting were cheaper.


----------



## laperle (Sep 4, 2008)

My boobage is small as in not going to reach the scale.

And it could probably be weighted in ounces, not pounds.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Elegant, I cannot wait to get all of my smashbox goodies! I hope its today because i wont be home fri-sun (I will be at the bfs)

Bimbos, I have been reaching out to members. Notice our new members, I take credit with my avi luring people in to our world 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 See what a great president I am. Nominate me for re-election!

so who else noticed Samantha's cosmetosaur is now wearing a bra? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

^^^ dinobra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Smashbox colors are really pretty! I think you'll like them. The lipgloss is really creamy & the color is kind of like a lighter Nars Turkish Delight. I can't wait for you to try the eye lights highlighter to see what you think of it.

How nice that we have some new people popping in with us. Maybe you are mesmerizing them


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Here is another original creation courtesy of my bf:




_

 
I just saw this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 That is so hilarious!!! 'only 1 mood' - ya, they wish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my dh is obsessed with 'them' too


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_^^^ dinobra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Smashbox colors are really pretty! I think you'll like them. The lipgloss is really creamy & the color is kind of like a lighter Nars Turkish Delight. I can't wait for you to try the eye lights highlighter to see what you think of it.

How nice that we have some new people popping in with us. Maybe you are mesmerizing them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I looooove smashbox's lipglosses. That's probably why I have 14 of them.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 4, 2008)

^^14? Wow!  I'm _really _loving the new lip enhancers

Oh, that's pretty funny about the summer prize 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What did you get?


I cannot wait until Purrtykitty gets here


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_^^14? Wow!  I'm really loving the new lip enhancers

Oh, that's pretty funny about the summer prize 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 What did you get?


I cannot wait until Purrtykitty gets here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
13 of them are normal glosses, 1 is a lip enhancer. I want more of the lip enhancers, but it all depends on what I find cheap - because I am SUPER cheap when it comes to glosses. The fact that I paid out of pocket for 2 CoC glosses is insane. I almost _always_ B2M for my MAC glosses, or else I pass on them. 

As for the summer prize, I got:


*Coolibar Packable Wide Brim Hat* – This hat is an essential on and off the beach as it will protect your face, neck and ears from the sun’s damaging rays with an Ulraviolet Protection Factor (UPF) of 50+. 
*SIGG “Simply Eco Logical” Bottle* – Helping you stay hydrated year-round, this BPA-free water bottle is a classic alternative to polycarbonate or plastic bottles. 
*AVEENO Positively Smooth Shower and Shave Cream* – This 2-in-1 lathering body cleanser and shave cream is packed with moisturizing and conditioning ingredients to hydrate skin and help prevent nicks and cuts from shaving, as well as Natural Soy to help soften and condition hair, helping to shave less often. 
*AVEENO Ultra-Calming Shave Gel* – This shave gel contains naturally calming Feverfew that helps calm and soothe red, dry, irritated or sensitive skin. The nourishing formula provides a close, smooth shave and helps protect against razor bumps, nicks and cuts. 
*AVEENO Continuous Radiance Moisturizing Lotion for ALL Skin Tones* – This daily body moisturizer contains rich emollients to keep skin soft and smooth for a full 24 hours, plus Natural Soy, chicory extract and a color enhancer to help even skin tone and texture. The bottle features a patented dial dispenser with FIVE settings, allowing you to choose how light or dark you would like your skin to look. 
*AVEENO Continuous Protection Sunblock products* (Spray SPF 70, Lotion SPF 70 for Face and Lotion SPF 55) – The Continuous Protection products are formulated with a patented sun protection technology from AVEENO, ACTIVE PHOTOBARRIER COMPLEX, which is specifically engineered to deliver very high, very broad and photostable UVA/UVB protection. The products are also formulated with with Natural Soy to help even skin tone and texture, as well as Vitamins A, C and E, and antioxidants to help protect skin against environmental damage. 
So, lots of sexy Aveeno stuff, a water bottle, a bag, and a super fun hat!!! I also happen to know that my skin is ok with Aveeno, because I nabbed a couple of those sunblock products at the start of the summer. I really hope that hat fits my head! My head is large.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 4, 2008)

Okay, okay! After reading this thread I want to be a bimbo (except I don't like dazzleglass on myself... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). You all are funny, though.

I should post a torso pic of myself so you can see what I mean when I say I've got big ones. Also, giving donations.

Oh, and if you guys want some plastic surgery, WAIT at least 20 years so I can operate on you guys. I'll give you guys a discount! a Specktra Special. 

Never tried Smashbox lip glosses but their O-Glow and O-Gloss seem interesting. (I hope I got that right...)


And I'm Kensie, btw.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 4, 2008)

damn, Sanahys! Did you get all that from T.empt.alia? She does those summer giveaways right? :/


----------



## laperle (Sep 4, 2008)

Kensie, I'll totally be under your knife when I'm in my 40's YAY!!!



Ok, bimbos, I've made a signature inspired in all the yummy craziness that goes on here. I'm the Jungle Queen.


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 4, 2008)

lmfao


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_

*AVEENO Positively Smooth Shower and Shave Cream* – This 2-in-1 lathering body cleanser and shave cream is packed with moisturizing and conditioning ingredients to hydrate skin and help prevent nicks and cuts from shaving, as well as Natural Soy to help soften and condition hair, helping to shave less often. 
_

 
I have that ^ but I think its a little stinky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Okay, okay! After reading this thread I want to be a bimbo (except I don't like dazzleglass on myself... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). You all are funny, though.

I should post a torso pic of myself so you can see what I mean when I say I've got big ones. Also, giving donations.

Oh, and if you guys want some plastic surgery, WAIT at least 20 years so I can operate on you guys. I'll give you guys a discount! a Specktra Special. 

Never tried Smashbox lip glosses but their O-Glow and O-Gloss seem interesting. (I hope I got that right...)


And I'm Kensie, btw._

 
Hi Kensie! You don't have to like dazzleglass - just crazy US.

HAHAHA The Secktra Special - lets see, in 20 years = 69 - yep, I'll be ready 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Posting your torso 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Golly, if you're brave enough.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_
I'm the Jungle Queen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 love that


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_damn, Sanahys! Did you get all that from T.empt.alia? She does those summer giveaways right? :/_

 
Yep, that's where it's from. I've yet to receive the stuff, but I got the email the other day saying I'm a wiiiiinnnnnner!

I, for one, have no plans for plastic surgery of any sort. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And as for the stinky shower/shave gel, hey, it's free! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*dances about*


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 4, 2008)

I go away for one day and you girls have the boobies out everywhere and rbella is showin' off her ass.  What am I going to do with all you?!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Welcome to Kensie, Mari, and rbella - it's about damn time!!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I go away for one day and you girls have the boobies out everywhere and rbella is showin' off her ass.  What am I going to do with all you?!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Welcome to Kensie, Mari, and rbella - it's about damn time!!_

 
Are you going to spank Rbella?


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_is the ANTI-DAZZLEGLASS._

 
Perfectly fitting for a goth bimbo like yourself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_I'm back now!!!_

 
Yay! Welcome back!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_How nice that we have some new people popping in with us. Maybe you are mesmerizing them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I can't wait to try the smashbox too! I didn't get it yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My boobies are luring everyone in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_I just saw this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 That is so hilarious!!! 'only 1 mood' - ya, they wish_

 
My one mood would be bitchy, lol

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_And I'm Kensie, btw._

 
Muahahaha, welcome to our ranks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I go away for one day and you girls have the boobies out everywhere and rbella is showin' off her ass.  What am I going to do with all you?!?!_

 
About time you come back to us!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 4, 2008)

Wow you girls are having too good of a time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am glad that this tread is back to being full of life again.  I was starting to get worried for a bit! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love Ms Cosmetosaur's over the shoulder bolder holder!  The pink totally pops on her green skin! 

Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 4, 2008)

lol its funny to catch up on everything! oy vey!

so I finally broke out my Shadowy Lady quad, hmph. I need to figure out where to put placement. Put Lightfall on the inner v, then went out into Smudged violet over the rest of lid, then put mostly Shadowy Lady with a touch of deep truth in the crease. (like did two swipes of shadowy lady, one quick dip in deep truth then onto the crease). Meh kind started to look messy. So I will be lurking in the FOTD forum to try and get placement better!

I reallllly can't wait for the tempting quad!!


----------



## KikiB (Sep 4, 2008)

Well I know my boobies are staying in their cage...no matter what.


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 4, 2008)

Cosmetosaur is classic and awesome! <3! 

Its been awesome weather here, like not going over 20*C, I freaking LOVE it!!  There are still wasps so that pisses me off. Sigh but GUYS ITS ALMOST THE WEEEKEEEENENNNDDDD! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wooooooooohoooooooooooooooo


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Sep 4, 2008)

Speaking of boobies, doesn't it suck when you see men that have bigger boobies than you. I spent alot of time on the beach this summer and I have seen alottttttt, more than I wanted to I tell ya. Why is it always the guys that are hairy beasts the ones that wear speedos


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 4, 2008)

Okay, so now all of a sudden, I feel so nervous and shy to post how big my boobs are... :/ Like I have the picture, I've uploaded it, (nothing risque at all... I'm wearing a shirt!) and I'm thinking " Wow, Kensie. Don't post a pic of your rack for everyone to see!What's wrong with you." 
Sorry y'all.

That look sounds pretty, gigglegirl.
I'm so sad that I'm too broke to buy anything from CoC. It was the one fall collection I was looking forward to. :'(


----------



## panther27 (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Okay, okay! After reading this thread I want to be a bimbo (except I don't like dazzleglass on myself... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). You all are funny, though.

I should post a torso pic of myself so you can see what I mean when I say I've got big ones. Also, giving donations.

Oh, and if you guys want some plastic surgery, WAIT at least 20 years so I can operate on you guys. I'll give you guys a discount! a Specktra Special. 

Never tried Smashbox lip glosses but their O-Glow and O-Gloss seem interesting. (I hope I got that right...)


And I'm Kensie, btw._

 
Hey Kensie!And welcome to all the boobie and ass craziness lol


----------



## panther27 (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_Speaking of boobies, doesn't it suck when you see men that have bigger boobies than you. I spent alot of time on the beach this summer and I have seen alottttttt, more than I wanted to I tell ya. Why is it always the guys that are hairy beasts the ones that wear speedos
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know,ewww so gross!Why not the hot ones?


----------



## laperle (Sep 4, 2008)

Back from dinner. 

Kensie, you are freaking gorgeous, you don't need nothing contagious PP


----------



## KikiB (Sep 4, 2008)

See I can tolerate it when there are men who have better legs than me...but I would never date a man who had bigger boobs or a bigger ass than me. I preferrably would date one EXACTLY my height...


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 4, 2008)

have any of you tried/like any avon stuff? I'm thinking of getting some just as a cheaper alternative (also since I've not found any awesome mascara!)

they apparently have something similar to that gloss that changes tones with your body tone?


----------



## KikiB (Sep 4, 2008)

I actually use a good amount of Avon/mark, well at least I used to. I love the mascaras, and I love the mark hook ups. It's a shame I never reach for them anymore because they do have some good stuff.​


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 4, 2008)

I really like Avon & MARK as well but it always goes to the back of the drawer when new a new MAC collection comes in.  I do however love using Avon's clear glimmersticks for glosses.  That stuff is awsome!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 4, 2008)

Ok, bimbos, I'm hear to make you all feel better about your selves. I have no shame, and as such, I present: YouTube - Super awesome, yo! Pt 1

Watch at your own risk.

Oh, and part two:

YouTube - Super awesome, yo! Part 2, yo!


----------



## rbella (Sep 4, 2008)

I think it would take a lot of you bimbos to smack my ass.  Oh yeah!!! 

I nominate:
*Adina* (fo sho) (she gets first dibs)
*Audrey* (she gets to dictate where everyone stands for optimum spankage)
*CAM *(she gets to use a board)
*Coach* (she gets to spank the smallest part b/c she doesn't deserve this disrespect)
*Elegant* (she gets the most spanks)
*Purrrty* (also gets a small part because she inherited the spanks from Sanayhs and this really isn't fair to her)
*Sanayhs* (she gets the special spot)

I don't have this smashbox stuff you guys are talking about.  Perhaps I need to get it?


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 4, 2008)

OMG Samantha!  Is that for real?  Too funny!  I loved the "Learn your color theory!" part!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I think it would take a lot of you bimbos to smack my ass.  Oh yeah!!! 

I nominate:
*Adina* (fo sho) (she gets first dibs)
*Audrey* (she gets to dictate where everyone stands for optimum spankage)
*CAM *(she gets to use a board)
*Coach* (she gets to spank the smallest part b/c she doesn't deserve this disrespect)
*Elegant* (she gets the most spanks)
*Purrrty* (also gets a small part because she inherited the spanks from Sanayhs and this really isn't fair to her)
*Sanayhs* (she gets the special spot)

I don't have this smashbox stuff you guys are talking about.  Perhaps I need to get it?_

 
But Rbella.....I want to be a part of the spanking too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  For some reason your avatar totally reminds me of Anna Nicole Smith!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I think it would take a lot of you bimbos to smack my ass.  Oh yeah!!! 

I nominate:
*Adina* (fo sho) (she gets first dibs)
*Audrey* (she gets to dictate where everyone stands for optimum spankage)
*CAM *(she gets to use a board)
*Coach* (she gets to spank the smallest part b/c she doesn't deserve this disrespect)
*Elegant* (she gets the most spanks)
*Purrrty* (also gets a small part because she inherited the spanks from Sanayhs and this really isn't fair to her)
*Sanayhs* (she gets the special spot)

I don't have this smashbox stuff you guys are talking about.  Perhaps I need to get it?_

 
I adore how you alphabetized the list. Special spot, hmm? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and some smashbox stuff is pretty fantastic!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_But Rbella.....I want to be a part of the spanking too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah! Me, too  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Oh, and if you guys don't know what O-Glow and O-Gloss from Smashbox are, they are these products that go one clear but bring out your natural rosiness from your skin. It comes in a lipgloss form and a "gel" form for your cheeks. It's a pretty cool idea, I think.
Never tried it before. 

The only thing I've tried from Smashbox is their primer. OMG!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_OMG Samantha!  Is that for real?  Too funny!  I loved the "Learn your color theory!" part!_

 
*bows* I made that months ago for the hell of it. 

I mean... clearly that's how I do my makeup. *shifty eyes*


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_
I nominate:
*Adina* (fo sho) (she gets first dibs)
*Audrey* (she gets to dictate where everyone stands for optimum spankage)
*CAM *(she gets to use a board)
*Coach* (she gets to spank the smallest part b/c she doesn't deserve this disrespect)
*Elegant* (she gets the most spanks)
*Purrrty* (also gets a small part because she inherited the spanks from Sanayhs and this really isn't fair to her)
*Sanayhs* (she gets the special spot)

I don't have this smashbox stuff you guys are talking about.  Perhaps I need to get it?_

 
Oh baby, first dibs. Don't worry, I'll be gentle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Methinks you need at least one smashbox product. We can recommend some for you


----------



## laperle (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_*bows* I made that months ago for the hell of it. 

I mean... clearly that's how I do my makeup. *shifty eyes*_

 
Samantha, you should have your own show! The highlighter as the funniest thing ever. TOTALLY. hahahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The wing twist, everything. 

I love it!!!! I'm a fan!


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 4, 2008)

thanks girls! yeah I'm not sure how much I'd go for eyeshadows (as for me, MAC, UD, is tops) but I'm thinking lip liners, some cheaper try-a-newer-crazy-lip-shade may be best, that way i'm not dropping like $17 on a lippie I don't like. Plus mascara that is under 10 is always better for my wallet!!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 4, 2008)

The lip enhancing gloss in afterglow, perhaps? The double-ended Wicked Lovely lippie, Gossamer?

Actually, those two are sold as a duo on QVC.


----------



## rbella (Sep 4, 2008)

S-Could you post that TUT for the TUT contest?  I love it!!!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Samantha, you should have your own show! The highlighter as the funniest thing ever. TOTALLY. hahahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The wing twist, everything. 

I love it!!!! I'm a fan! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Awww, thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This, sadly, again comes back to: WHERE THE HELL IS MY CAMERA HIDING?!? *cries*


----------



## rbella (Sep 4, 2008)

I have some smashbox stuff, but I don't have this "set" you guys are talking about.  Honestly, I hate their primer with a passion.   But, I do enjoy their l/g and e/s.


----------



## laperle (Sep 4, 2008)

May I whore my FOTD here? It was supposed to be my first, but a certain camera died on me. 

May I? May I?



http://specktra.net/f166/jungle-fever-112500/ oops!


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 4, 2008)

hey bimbos omg im drtunk so sorry if i miss sepell something

i broke up wth my boyfriend, you may have read my recent post o boyfriend drama.. but yeh we broke up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im sad but happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







gaaahh im gonna regret thtis in the morning


----------



## panther27 (Sep 4, 2008)

Are you effin serious?That video...words cannot even describe
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Takin that compact and rubbing it all over her face....huhhhhh?Where do you guys find this stuff


----------



## rbella (Sep 4, 2008)

Chocolate-you can rub ointment on it after all the spanking.  You get the most special job of all!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 4, 2008)

Samantha that video was too funny! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Is that REALLY you in the video?  Please find your camera!  I need to see some FOTDs from you!


----------



## laperle (Sep 4, 2008)

Samantha, you need to go back making those. Stop buying make up and save for a camera


----------



## rbella (Sep 4, 2008)

Oh Glam, I'm so sorry.  You get as drunk as skunk, baby.  And you can smack my ass, too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_Are you effin serious?That video...words cannot even describe
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Takin that compact and rubbing it all over her face....huhhhhh?Where do you guys find this stuff
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Dude, that's ME!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 4, 2008)

Sorry Becky to hear about your break up.  We are all hear for you if you need us!


----------



## laperle (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_hey bimbos omg im drtunk so sorry if i miss sepell something

i broke up wth my boyfriend, you may have read my recent post o boyfriend drama.. but yeh we broke up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im sad but happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







gaaahh im gonna regret thtis in the morning_

 
OMG, Becky!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope you feel ok in the morning and it's all for the best, sweetie.


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey Becky, us bimbos are totally here to chat! Aww girl, hope things look up for you (well I think it may, judging from the previous thread I read you posted).

Be safe! 

Samantha--PURE HILARITY!!! love the videos!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_hey bimbos omg im drtunk so sorry if i miss sepell something

i broke up wth my boyfriend, you may have read my recent post o boyfriend drama.. but yeh we broke up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im sad but happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







gaaahh im gonna regret thtis in the morning_

 
Aww, Rebecca, you know we're here for you. I'm glad you've got the happy from it, too!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Samantha that video was too funny! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Is that REALLY you in the video?  Please find your camera!  I need to see some FOTDs from you!_

 
That's really, really me and my antics.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Samantha, you need to go back making those. Stop buying make up and save for a camera 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have a fairly nice camera, but it vanished when I moved 2 months ago. I don't want a piece of crap, so a new cam would be pricey.


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 4, 2008)

yay I'm happy there is quite the activity on the bimbo thread tooonight!!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 4, 2008)

Rbella, qvc has some amazing deals on smashbox sets

Here is one:

smashbox Wicked/Lovely 3-pc Beauty Collection - QVC.com

Rbella, lets mud wrestle! That would be fun!

Rebecca, sorry to hear about the break up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Katie, you can grab my boobs if rbella won't let you spank her.

Heck, you can all grab my boobs. They are big enough (as per my avi)


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 4, 2008)

Samantha I knew that I loved you but that video clinched it!  That color theory part made me laugh so hard diet coke almost came out of my nose.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I seriously think that we need to have a bimbo comedy tour.  Between you, Adina, Rbella, and others we would be rich and famous!  I'll be your booking agent.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_yay I'm happy there is quite the activity on the bimbo thread tooonight!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_
Katie, you can grab my boobs if rbella won't let you spank her.

Heck, you can all grab my boobs. They are big enough (as per my avi)_

 
Awww...thanks Adina!  You are a true friend!


----------



## panther27 (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Dude, that's ME!_

 
OMG you are too funny,I figured that could not be serious


----------



## laperle (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Samantha I knew that I loved you but that video clinched it!  That color theory part made me laugh so hard diet coke almost came out of my nose.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I seriously think that we need to have a bimbo comedy tour.  Between you, Adina, Rbella, and others we would be rich and famous!  I'll be your booking agent._

 
Can I go too? I'm not really funny, but I could be the international attraction...


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 4, 2008)

AHAHAHAHAHA, we would be quite a troupe. Heck, I just want to meet up with all of you :-D

Elegant, I forgot. You can grab my boobs too :-D

Rbella, you can help grease me to get into my costumes


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Can I go too? I'm not really funny, but I could be the international attraction... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Of course!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  We need all of our bimbos there!


----------



## panther27 (Sep 4, 2008)

Becky,I'm so sorry to hear that
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hugs


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 4, 2008)

yeh i'll smack your ass, i was gonna say that earlier when i was sober!


----------



## Zantedge (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_OMG Samantha!  Is that for real?  Too funny!  I loved the "Learn your color theory!" part!_

 
LOL I totally agree. I'm gonna have to try out this look for myself sometime.... Fabulous.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 4, 2008)

We need to have a bimbo meet up someday!  I keep playing the lottery in hopes that I will win millions so I can take you all on a vacation.  Sadly I have had no luck so far!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Chocolate-you can rub ointment on it after all the spanking. You get the most special job of all!!!!!!!!!!_

 
I'll use aloe. It's very soothing...


Sorry, glam8babe. I hope you feel better. I'm all for getting drunk, but just remember, alcohol doesn't make the problems go away. We're here for you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Ooh, I'm up for a bimbo meet-up.

Even though I've only been one for like three hours.


----------



## rbella (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_AHAHAHAHAHA, we would be quite a troupe. Heck, I just want to meet up with all of you :-D

Elegant, I forgot. You can grab my boobs too :-D

Rbella, you can help grease me to get into my costumes_

 
Ok, I was gonna say....HOLD UP!!  If ANYONE should get to grab those melons it should be ME.  Or Elegant.  Or Sanayhs.  Or Coach.  Ok, anyone, really.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_yeh i'll smack your ass, i was gonna say that earlier when i was sober!_

 
Thanks, glam.  I would be honored to have you smack my ass.


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 4, 2008)

darn that set you posted looks great Adina!! I just checked out The Shopping Channel here in Canada but no dice, no same set. Not sure what I'd like to try anywho.


----------



## rbella (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I'll use aloe. It's very soothing...


Sorry, glam8babe. I hope you feel better. I'm all for getting drunk, but just remember, alcohol doesn't make the problems go away. We're here for you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Ooh, I'm up for a bimbo meet-up.

* Even though I've only been one for like three hours. *_

 
I think we were born at the same time.  I'm only about three hours old as well.


----------



## laperle (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Thanks, glam.  I would be honored to have you smack my ass._

 
No love for me, rbella? Just because we're in the sparse eyebrows sisterhood??? Why the contempt?


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Samantha I knew that I loved you but that video clinched it!  That color theory part made me laugh so hard diet coke almost came out of my nose.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I seriously think that we need to have a bimbo comedy tour.  Between you, Adina, Rbella, and others we would be rich and famous!  I'll be your booking agent._

 
*bows* 

I actually made that months ago and it has been on youtube this entire time!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_OMG you are too funny,I figured that could not be serious
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well, serious, no, but... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_AHAHAHAHAHA, we would be quite a troupe. Heck, I just want to meet up with all of you :-D

Elegant, I forgot. You can grab my boobs too :-D

Rbella, you can help grease me to get into my costumes_

 
I'm not sure we could keep a solid act - we'd be too easily distracted by glitter and boobs!


----------



## rbella (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_No love for me, rbella? Just because we're in the sparse eyebrows sisterhood??? Why the contempt? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm angry at you because you look exactly like what I wish I looked like.  I am not talking to you for at least 20 seconds.


----------



## rbella (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I'm not sure we could keep a solid act - we'd be too easily distracted by glitter and boobs!_

 
Yes, this is true. As soon as I see Adina's, I will be done....Mesmerized by Honey and Dew.


----------



## laperle (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanx, Samantha!!! Next time, I'm so using your highlighting technique!

Now, seriously, if I've made a well written project about it, this make up style would be considered art. The contemporary art people love this kind of thing.


----------



## rbella (Sep 4, 2008)

Adina, that set is pretty, but does it seem fairly dupable?  God forbid I spend $39 and get 3 items.  I'd much rather spend $39 and only get one.  J/K.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zantedge* 

 
_LOL I totally agree. I'm gonna have to try out this look for myself sometime.... Fabulous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awesome! You'll look SUPER hot sporting this look!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_We need to have a bimbo meet up someday!  I keep playing the lottery in hopes that I will win millions so I can take you all on a vacation.  Sadly I have no luck so far!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
We should plan a bimbo meet up for, like, 2 years down the road so we have time to save up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And then go somewhere with Ethiopian food, so I can stop craving it. Also, it would be a most excellent group activity because it's very communal and everyone eats from the same plate. With their hands.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I'll use aloe. It's very soothing...


Sorry, glam8babe. I hope you feel better. I'm all for getting drunk, but just remember, alcohol doesn't make the problems go away. We're here for you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Ooh, I'm up for a bimbo meet-up.

Even though I've only been one for like three hours. _

 
You were probably a bimbo at heart before, you just didn't know it!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Ok, I was gonna say....HOLD UP!!  If ANYONE should get to grab those melons it should be ME.  Or Elegant.  Or Sanayhs.  Or Coach.  Ok, anyone, really.



Thanks, glam.  I would be honored to have you smack my ass._

 
I'd grab them! Honey AND Dew!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_darn that set you posted looks great Adina!! I just checked out The Shopping Channel here in Canada but no dice, no same set. Not sure what I'd like to try anywho._

 
QVC ships to Canada, too!


----------



## panther27 (Sep 4, 2008)

Rbella you are hilarious,if you did have your own comedy act,it would be sold out.I would definately go lol


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 4, 2008)

Mari, I love fluidlines too!!! Which ones do you have/not have? I really like your FOTD!


----------



## Zantedge (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Yes, this is true. As soon as I see Adina's, I will be done....Mesmerized by Honey and Dew._

 
Rbella, since Adina's boobs have names... do your ass cheeks have names by any chance?


----------



## laperle (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I'm angry at you because you look exactly like what I wish I looked like.  I am not talking to you for at least 20 seconds._

 
rbella, you are so mean to me.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




you break my heart...


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Awesome! You'll look SUPER hot sporting this look!



We should plan a bimbo meet up for, like, 2 years down the road so we have time to save up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*And then go somewhere with Ethiopian food, so I can stop craving it*. Also, it would be a most excellent group activity because it's very communal and everyone eats from the same plate. With their hands.



You were probably a bimbo at heart before, you just didn't know it!



I'd grab them!* Honey AND Dew!*



QVC ships to Canada, too!_

 
There's this wonderful Ethiopian place in San Francisco, if y'all are serious about the meetup. I don't know how far it is from MAC Pro if we'd want to go there, too.
Or we could go to my neighbors house. They are Ethipoian and their food tastes sooo good. It'd be free, too!
What's the name of that sour-y bread? Like Njira or something?


Honey Dew? More like... Mountain Dew. am i right? high-five lol

I actually have names for my boobs, too!
Beepy and Sumo. don't ask...


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 4, 2008)

yes I totally agree. A plan to meet up far down the road so proper trips can be planned and coordinated. Now...to think.....where is a good location? I'd like somewhere thats nice weather wise but not too blasted hot/humid. Maybe has some tourist type things to do/go to so that I can also check out some place I've not been before (which the list of places I've BEEN to is quite short).


----------



## kobri (Sep 4, 2008)

Holy that was a lot of catching up! 
I read that QVC can't ship cosmetics to Canada. 
Does anyone else's Dazzleglass smell like marshmallows?

So I went to my interview today and at the end they said they weren't actually interviewing me for the position I applied for but for the one underneath that because they like to promote management from within, is it just me or should they a) have not advertised a job they weren't filling and b)told me that when they called me instead of me waking up early and going to an interview on my one day to sleep in?


----------



## laperle (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Mari, I love fluidlines too!!! Which ones do you have/not have? I really like your FOTD!_

 
Thanks! Really.

I don't have macroviolet, waveline, the other lighter blue, rich ground and silverstroke. 

It's hard to get MAC here, 'cos they have the worst price in the world (brazilian taxes), it's like US$47 one eyeshadow! Can you imagine the rest? 

So, I have to buy everything I have in baby steps or when I travel abroad, which is very rare.


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 4, 2008)

oh and a CCO and/or PRO store would be fantab!!!


----------



## rbella (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_Rbella you are hilarious,if you did have your own comedy act,it would be sold out.I would definately go lol_

 
Thanks, that is so sweet.  But, I don't think I'm all that great live.  You'd have to ask Mr. Rbella-he is actually the funny one!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zantedge* 

 
_Rbella, since Adina's boobs have names... do your ass cheeks have names by any chance?_

 
Yes they do: Balloon and Knot


----------



## kobri (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Honey Dew? More like... Mountain Dew. am i right? high-five lol

I actually have names for my boobs, too!
Beepy and Sumo. don't ask..._

 
LO freakin L


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Yes, this is true. As soon as I see Adina's, I will be done....Mesmerized by Honey and Dew._

 
You can stare all you want! I even decorated em up for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Adina, that set is pretty, but does it seem fairly dupable?  God forbid I spend $39 and get 3 items.  I'd much rather spend $39 and only get one.  J/K._

 
Hmmm, I couldnt say if its dupable or not because i didnt get my set yet, but elegant one did. She got the same set I did!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_
I'd grab them! Honey AND Dew!_

 
Mmmm, fruit cocktail!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zantedge* 

 
_Rbella, since Adina's boobs have names... do your ass cheeks have names by any chance?_

 
Oh, oh- can I name em. Badonk and donk :-D


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 4, 2008)

ahh i know im abit drunk (if u read my last postt)
but ive got a job bbimbos! im now a bimbo bar tender, and i can buy all the mac i want


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 4, 2008)

omg adina... can i chop off your bobbies and stick them on me? SERIOUSLY!


----------



## rbella (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_rbella, you are so mean to me.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




you break my heart...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The 20 seconds are up and I love you again.  You may spank my bottom! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


I'm still pissed at how pretty you are but I'll let it fester deep within me.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Honey Dew? More like... Mountain Dew. *am i right? high-five *lol_

 
OMG!! That totally reminded me of King of Queens when Carrie tries to get Doug to high-five her for "beating the system" and figuring out she could buy clothes, wear them and return them.  Friggin' hilarious!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_yes I totally agree. A plan to meet up far down the road so proper trips can be planned and coordinated. Now...to think.....*where is a good location?* I'd like somewhere thats nice weather wise but not too blasted hot/humid. Maybe has some tourist type things to do/go to so that I can also check out some place I've not been before (which the list of places I've BEEN to is quite short)._

 
I think Houston sounds awesome.  Think of all the culture.  The sites.  The sounds.  The smells.  Wonderful.  Also, I wouldn't have to hit Mr. Rbella up for travel money!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 4, 2008)

oh yeah Kelly, that totally stinks. They should have been upfront about what the job you were being interviewed for. (Silly me, I would have thought it'd be the one YOU APPLIED for! Go fig)

hmmmm I want Fig 1. LOL 

Yeah I've checked out the whole QVC thing and am definitely intrigued: from what I gathered there are certain cosmetics they won't ship to Canada, I think it has to do with some kind of business deals done. (I can't word it properly). Like Sephora can't ship us Clinique stuff for example, it is my understanding that chains/stores like the Bay, Sears, have the market on that. I could be wrong though.....

and boooo who else up here in Canada is PISSED we are going to the polls yet again? (where is Nora BTW? Thinking of you girl!) Rumblings are that it'll be on my b-day. *Sigh* I just think that we have no real options, as many are not confident in what kind of leader Stephane Dion would be, I am NOT a fan of Harper, and NDP actually making it to be prime minister any time soon? I don't think so. Yikes. I apologize, I shouldn't get all political-y in this thread, but it just feels like we go to the polls so often. Jeesh.


----------



## panther27 (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Thanks! Really.

I don't have macroviolet, waveline, the other lighter blue, rich ground and silverstroke. 

It's hard to get MAC here, 'cos they have the worst price in the world (brazilian taxes), it's like US$47 one eyeshadow! Can you imagine the rest? 

So, I have to buy everything I have in baby steps or when I travel abroad, which is very rare._

 
Really,that much for MAC over there?Wow,if you ever come over to the US,you'll have to go a MAC store,not to mention the ccos!


----------



## laperle (Sep 4, 2008)

Some with so much! Others with so little... Oh God, why don't I have a few more???


----------



## kobri (Sep 4, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your breakup Rebecca, are you going to give the new guy a chance or just be on your own for a bit?


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 4, 2008)

yeh i'll be fine kobri thanks girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



im working all night tomorrow, ill be coming on at like midnight checkin on my bimbos!
(it will be much earlier in the US obviously)


----------



## laperle (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_Really,that much for MAC over there?Wow,if you ever come over to the US,you'll have to go a MAC store,not to mention the ccos!_

 
yes, i know. not only mac and cosmetics, but even bedding is much better and cheaper over there. 

the brazilian gov is a bitch when it comes to taxes, especially if it's what they call 'disposable itens'. Make up is not disposable for me!!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 4, 2008)

Your lipgloss and earrings are so pretty in that pic.

Heh, now I feel like I should stop being a chicken and post Sumo and Beepy on here, :/


----------



## kobri (Sep 4, 2008)

so the election has been called then? Man we need some candidates with Charisma, someone to get excited about. I don't kno what it is about Harper, but he creeps me out a bit. I think it's the eyes, and his new ad where he is going for a new, more friendly image, kinda creepy neighbourish!


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 4, 2008)

yeh i love the lipgloss, which one is it? so pretty!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 4, 2008)

Just so you all know why my boobs have the nicknames honey and dew


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_There's this wonderful Ethiopian place in San Francisco, if y'all are serious about the meetup. I don't know how far it is from MAC Pro if we'd want to go there, too.
Or we could go to my neighbors house. They are Ethipoian and their food tastes sooo good. It'd be free, too!
What's the name of that sour-y bread? Like Njira or something?


Honey Dew? More like... Mountain Dew. am i right? high-five lol

I actually have names for my boobs, too!
Beepy and Sumo. don't ask..._

 

We had it spelled injera, but you get the idea. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 SO YUMMY. Especially the more traditional teff (the dark brown, with no wheat). Gahhhhh.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 4, 2008)

Haha, thanks guys. Im wearing masque with lightswitch 3d glass on top in that pic :-D


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Thanks! Really.

I don't have macroviolet, waveline, the other lighter blue, rich ground and silverstroke. 

It's hard to get MAC here, 'cos they have the worst price in the world (brazilian taxes), it's like US$47 one eyeshadow! Can you imagine the rest? 

So, I have to buy everything I have in baby steps or when I travel abroad, which is very rare._

 
Silverstroke makes me really happy because it's a great shade for brightening things up. So you have delineate and uppity and all the other crazy shades? Hurray!!!

The only ones I'm missing are brassy, blitz n glitz and dipdown. If anyone wants a complete fluidline list, let me know.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 4, 2008)

*deep-breath*
Introducing Sumo and Beepy. My babies are so grown up. 






I can fit my whole face into one cup of my bra.
Never tried an actual melon, though... lol


----------



## laperle (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Your lipgloss and earrings are so pretty in that pic.

Heh, now I feel like I should stop being a chicken and post Sumo and Beepy on here, :/_

 
Kensie, your turn!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 4, 2008)

Yay for boob pics!


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 4, 2008)

i like that bra, would look better on my bedroom floor


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 4, 2008)

Wowza Kensie!  That's all I have to say is wow!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 4, 2008)

Oh oh oh! Yes! Bimbo party with ethiopian food, pro store, CCO, and a Sephora please!!!! AND NOT TOO MUCH HUMIDITY SO I CAN BREATHE, K? THANKS.

Rebecca, Adina's pretty attached to her boobies, but I think other Rebecca would give you hers!

Kelly, that interview thing is ridiculous. I don't even want to think about the damned election business, because everyone sucks. Blech!

and and and... boobies! and hurray!


----------



## panther27 (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_yes, i know. not only mac and cosmetics, but even bedding is much better and cheaper over there. 

the brazilian gov is a bitch when it comes to taxes, especially if it's what they call 'disposable itens'. Make up is not disposable for me!!!_

 
Makeup disposable?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Noooo


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 4, 2008)

ohh yeh bimbos, i ordered my COC today
so glad i get to join you guys with some nice COC


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_ohh yeh bimbos, i ordered my COC today
so glad i get to join you guys with some nice COC_

 
Yesssss, looove the CoC! Hurray!!!!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 4, 2008)

I counted, and I only have 23 fluidline shades - what's a girl to do!? GIVE ME MORE OF THEM, MAC!!!!


----------



## Zantedge (Sep 4, 2008)

Hmm... mine are more like pomegranates I think...

And yayy for Bimbo party... I want some German food too!


----------



## laperle (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Silverstroke makes me really happy because it's a great shade for brightening things up. So you have delineate and uppity and all the other crazy shades? Hurray!!!

The only ones I'm missing are brassy, blitz n glitz and dipdown. If anyone wants a complete fluidline list, let me know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
All, no I don't have the LE ones. LE is out of my reach living here in the tropics.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was really crazy about Uppity when it came out, but them I was very surprised to get Brassy, 'cos it looks just like Uppity seemed to me. I've seem swatches and Brassy is darker, which I prefer for brown eyes. 

Dipdown is a keeper, blitz n glitz is blacktrack with a little shimmer, not so great.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 4, 2008)

So where the hell will the bimbo convention be?!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_All, no I don't have the LE ones. LE is out of my reach living here in the tropics.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was really crazy about Uppity when it came out, but them I was very surprised to get Brassy, 'cos it looks just like Uppity seemed to me. I've seem swatches and Brassy is darker, which I prefer for brown eyes. 

Dipdown is a keeper, blitz n glitz is blacktrack with a little shimmer, not so great._

 
Is it an option for you to buy stuff from girls on specktra at all? I've gotten tons of cheap MAC that way. 

Delineate is my lover. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hopefully you at least got Royal Wink and Non-Conformist before they got discontinued! Sooo pretty.


----------



## laperle (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zantedge* 

 
_Hmm... mine are more like pomegranates I think...

And yayy for Bimbo party... I want some German food too!_

 

I want german food, too!! And a german... well, actually, THE german... sigh


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_So where the hell will the bimbo convention be?!_

 
Las Vegas!!!  It has a CCO, a Pro Store, and we can go all around the world!  Plus Las Vegas would be very accepting of our glitter and dazzle.  I think it is a win win!


----------



## Zantedge (Sep 4, 2008)

I sooo want New Weed fluidline.


----------



## kobri (Sep 4, 2008)

I love the way fluidline applies, but I just wish it had the staying power of the liquidlast. My eyes water so after like 20 mins my outer corner of my liner is completely gone. But when I use liquidlast I always get some on my lashes and then they clump


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_All, no I don't have the LE ones. LE is out of my reach living here in the tropics.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was really crazy about Uppity when it came out, but them I was very surprised to get Brassy, 'cos it looks just like Uppity seemed to me. I've seem swatches and Brassy is darker, which I prefer for brown eyes. 

Dipdown is a keeper, blitz n glitz is blacktrack with a little shimmer, not so great._

 
I DO have brown fluidline in the form of graphic brown and ostentatious. I usually grab graphic brown the odd time I reach for brown liner, GB is nice and dark - goes beautifully on the waterline with the Spiced Chocolate quad in use on the rest of the eye, for anyone that has both.


----------



## laperle (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_So where the hell will the bimbo convention be?!_

 
I vote Rio de Janeiro, Brazil! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm shameless too lol

You can buy your MAC at the duty free store at the airport.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zantedge* 

 
_I sooo want New Weed fluidline._

 
SOOO pretty. Sweet Sage is pretty, but New Weed is even better.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 4, 2008)

Another advantage or two to Vegas would be that it's American and hence has the cheapest MAC prices, and it would have lots of fancy shows! We could go see one!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_I love the way fluidline applies, but I just wish it had the staying power of the liquidlast. My eyes water so after like 20 mins my outer corner of my liner is completely gone. But when I use liquidlast I always get some on my lashes and then they clump_

 
I have a love/hate relationship with both of those liners.  The brush on the liquidlast container sucks so bad!  And you have to work fast with that stuff because once it dries good luck getting it off without everything getting ruined.


----------



## kobri (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Las Vegas!!! It has a CCO, a Pro Store, and we can go all around the world! Plus Las Vegas would be very accepting of our glitter and dazzle. I think it is a win win! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Seconded, I actually think I suggested this about 100 pages ago. Warm, but no humidity, gambling, Pro store, CCO, Cirque de Soliel, we could wear all the glitter our faces can hold and still blend in....


----------



## rbella (Sep 4, 2008)

^^^I'd love to, but I have a gambling problem.  I would never leave the blackjack table.  For real.  I love it so much!!!!!!!!


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 4, 2008)

score! Las Vegas sounds awesome. I approve!!! 

So which month would you guys like to go?? for me, please no July or August. I cannot freaking imagine Nevada with plus 100 weather. Yeessh!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 4, 2008)

Oh, goodness, Cirque du Soleil. I love them so much it hurts. AND MAC is their official makeup supplier! Sounds good. I've seen La Nouba and Saltimbanco (twice). Yummmm.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_score! Las Vegas sounds awesome. I approve!!! 

So which month would you guys like to go?? for me, please no July or August. I cannot freaking imagine Nevada with plus 100 weather. Yeessh!_

 
I would DIE. Can we please go when the temperature is tolerable? Also, I'm pretty much nocturnal and have a phobia of slot machines. It's ok, you'll all get to laugh.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_^^^I'd love to, but I have a gambling problem.  I would never leave the blackjack table.  For real.  I love it so much!!!!!!!!_

 
I am like that with slot machines!  I know that they are the worst odds but all of the sounds, colors, and bonuses suck me in!  Rbella I am sure I would be the same with blackjack if I learned how to play properly!

I am nocturnal as well so I can really go all night!  I think that we should go around January-March.  Good deals on hotel rooms and the weather won't be too hot!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 4, 2008)

DUDE. For those of you that share names, can we identify you by cup size???


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_DUDE. For those of you that share names, can we identify you by cup size???_

 
Y'all can just call me "G" from now on! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That sounds so gangsta!


----------



## laperle (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_DUDE. For those of you that share names, can we identify you by cup size???_

 























:  lmaoo:


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 4, 2008)

i'm too scared to play blackjack. b/c i don't know when to stay, hit etc (its gets fuzzy around what you are showing, what the dealer has showing---my concern is messing up the table and having ppl getting mad @ me)


----------



## rbella (Sep 4, 2008)

^^^you can identify me by my ass.  I won't be able to go.  Guarantee it.  If I go on a vaca, I'd have to go with hubby.  We hardly see each other b/c of work and if I went on a vacation without him, I would feel AWFUL.


----------



## kobri (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I am like that with slot machines! I know that they are the worst odds but all of the sounds, colors, and bonuses suck me in! Rbella I am sure I would be the same with blackjack if I learned how to play properly!

I am nocturnal as well so I can really go all night! I think that we should go around January-March. Good deals on hotel rooms and the weather won't be too hot!_

 
Oh good I'd have company at the slots, major junkie, thank goodness I only play for nickles.

I'm pretty nocturnal too. I've had a sleep disorder since I was about 3 or 4 that is like I live in the wrong timezone.


----------



## laperle (Sep 4, 2008)

if there's time to save money, i'm in the las vegas meeting!


----------



## kobri (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_^^^you can identify me by my ass. I won't be able to go. Guarantee it. If I go on a vaca, I'd have to go with hubby. We hardly see each other b/c of work and if I went on a vacation without him, I would feel AWFUL._

 
Well stick some glitter on him and make him and he can be our Himbo


----------



## rbella (Sep 4, 2008)

OMG.  I love blackjack.  I have a serious problem with it.  Granted, I only play at home with Mr. Rbella, but I'm still addicted.  When I do go to the casinos, I become entranced (and drunk) and you CANNOT get me to leave that table!!!!!!!!


----------



## rbella (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_Well stick some glitter on him and make him and he can be our Himbo_

 
He is quite a Himbo.  I loves him so.  Actually, he'd probably be so psyched to go to Vegas.  It would give him an excuse to gamble.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 4, 2008)

A bunch of you can gamble while I run around spaz-like looking at everything!


----------



## rbella (Sep 4, 2008)

Will you do my makeup, S?


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 4, 2008)

Maybe Autumn 2010, give it two years? Ha!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Will you do my makeup, S?_

 
I totally would! Though, it's at your own risk. And I definitely suggest you gauge my sobriety first, because once that starts to go, the makeup skills go FAST.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 4, 2008)

Can you just imagine how everyone who is missing out on the bimbo action tonight is going to feel when they come back to a KAJILLION new pages!?


----------



## kobri (Sep 4, 2008)

And Samantha can give the keynote speech on Colour Theory


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_And Samantha can give the keynote speech on Colour Theory_

 
SCORE!


Everyone should watch my videos first to study up. I can surely find my camera and make some more before then!


----------



## laperle (Sep 4, 2008)

If rbella ignores me, I won't go... :/

I don't care much for gambling, I'll go run around with Samantha. And I can't get drunk and wake up married to some naked stranger laying by my side!!! Unless I have an Elvis minister...


----------



## rbella (Sep 4, 2008)

I would only let you do my makeup if you contour my cheeks the same way you do in your TUTs....


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_If rbella ignores me, I won't go... :/

I don't care much for gambling, I'll go run around with Samantha. And I can't get drunk and wake up married to some naked stranger laying by my side!!! Unless I have an Elvis minister... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
If you're running around with me, WE might get married! You'd be my fourth wife!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I would only let you do my makeup if you contour my cheeks the same way you do in your TUTs...._

 
With a chunk of cheap-ass bronzer? HELL YES.


----------



## rbella (Sep 4, 2008)

Himbo has to use the 'puter.  Back in a few.

I won't ignore you LaPerle, I promise!!


----------



## laperle (Sep 4, 2008)

a bronzer needs a very precise highlighting technique to work the multidimensional effect, rbella. ask her to highlight you and let me see, please!


Do they allow same sex marriage in the state of Nevada?


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 4, 2008)

For some reason, I missed Rbella's post earlier about entering my tut into the tut contest, and I just read the rules, and it wouldn't work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm not allowed to link up a youtube video as a submission.


----------



## laperle (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Himbo has to use the 'puter.  Back in a few.

I won't ignore you LaPerle, I promise!!_

 






A promise is a debt!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_a bronzer needs a very precise highlighting technique to work the multidimensional effect, rbella. ask her to highlight you and let me see, please!


Do they allow same sex marriage in the state of Nevada? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Not yet, but they may well by the time we get there!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 4, 2008)

LOL! Im gone half an hour and 2 pages?!

I am so down for a vegas trip, i have wanted to go forever!!!

Hmmm, I love me some slot machines! See?!






This cam whore has a pic for everything ladies!


----------



## laperle (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Not yet, but they may well by the time we get there!_

 
So, we have to wait and see. In the worst case, we can try to negotiate 2 marriages for the price of one. 

It all depends on what I'll be drinking that night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_LOL! Im gone half an hour and 2 pages?!

I am so down for a vegas trip, i have wanted to go forever!!!

Hmmm, I love me some slot machines! See?!






This cam whore has a pic for everything ladies!_

 
You can bring your paparazzi! We won't mind!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 4, 2008)

Adina's impatient and doesn't want to wait two years. How does early 2010 sound to everyone? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




With enough people, we could probably talk somewhere into giving us a discount on hotel rooms. How many of us would there be? And can you imagine the photos of the collective travelling makeup? And the photos in general!?


----------



## laperle (Sep 4, 2008)

One year would be fine by me.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 5, 2008)

Wow, the whole concept is so exciting! Can you imagine keeping all this alive and then meeting up?!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 5, 2008)

It would be SUPER fantastic! And totally doable!


----------



## laperle (Sep 5, 2008)

Especially if you keep this avatar themed wave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I just got into this thread to check if it was possible, 'cos 3 people with funny avs had to have a source


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Apparently a popular new plastic surgery procedure is taking fat from the ass and injecting it into the boobs...that may be something I consider down the road. I'm also for sure getting a lift because after so many years of not giving a shit...they're in deep shit._

 
Why cant they take the fat from the chest and put it in the ass?!? I'd love a bigger ass and a smaller chest. Grrrrrr.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_CAM-I will take you up on that $2.45 fo sho. That is @ least one week worth of Taco Bell tacos. I'm also out of jelly, so that will suffice. Subway, that is just too darn pricey. BTW, could u add me as your friggin friend already? Sheesh!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_^^^Unless u don't want to be my friend, but then I will cry._

 
Of course, you are already my friend?!? Are you talking about myspace?? I didnt know u requested me? I am in the process of deleting my page, boo.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You are still my lil sugar lump
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Rebecca, it breaks my heart that you hate yours so much. I don't doubt of course that you would be in good hands with Rbella, but isn't her hacking em off a lil harsh?_

 
I actually LOVE them. They can be really fun, and they are pretty n sometimes I love just staring at my shape in the mirror. Then I take my bra off and I look like a Mama orangatan...seriously...ugh they just piss me off, and it pisses me off not being able to do/wear the same things small chested girls wear. theres a bunch of reasons. Even after a reduction Id probably be a D or a DD...I just dont want the ugly scars
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_ 

Ughh, I'm guess if thats the case, I'm glad that I don't live in Brazil if thats the part they like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
Riiiiight? I think that this is funny: Guys claim to be a leg man, or ass man, or breast man, but no matter what kind of thing they are into, once they see the boobies they are literally MESMERIZED. Ass what?? Legs who?? Nope its all about the chest..(im sure most of you, and esp Adina can agree with me there)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_ 
so who else noticed Samantha's cosmetosaur is now wearing a bra? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Too funny.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Off to read and comment on the rest of the thread. Forgive me for not being here more...I go to the collections first, and get caught up for hours there. Then my ex calls, and then I get tired, then I have to go to work. Too many distractions, just leave me and my bimbs aloooone


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 5, 2008)

It's as though things came to a sudden halt in here.


----------



## laperle (Sep 5, 2008)

samantha, i'll try to help with that!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Adina's impatient and doesn't want to wait two years. How does early 2010 sound to everyone? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




With enough people, we could probably talk somewhere into giving us a discount on hotel rooms. How many of us would there be? And can you imagine the photos of the collective travelling makeup? And the photos in general!?_

 
OMG all of the makeup that we would have combined would be CRAZY!  We would fill up an entire hotel room just with makeup!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  BTW I don't think that I can wait until 2010!  But I will if I have to!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Wow, the whole concept is so exciting! Can you imagine keeping all this alive and then meeting up?!_

 
Adina I am glad to know that you are slot girl!  You, me, and Kelly will win tons of money for the rest of the bimbos!

I really hope that we seriously think about getting together!  I am serious about meeting in Vegas or any place that works for everyone.  I also hope that we keep this tread alive.  I love coming here everyday and catching up with you all.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_It would be SUPER fantastic! And totally doable!_

 
It would be super, super, super, super, super fantastic!!!  I am totally game!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_It's as though things came to a sudden halt in here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I told you that I am nocturnal!  I am still here!  I'll keep the party going all night long!  See how much fun I would be in Vegas!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 5, 2008)

I am 100 % down for it!!!! Katie, Me and Samantha seem to def be in.

Now to wait and see what the other bimbos say!


----------



## laperle (Sep 5, 2008)

Busty ladies stop complaining. I knew I'd find it:


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_have any of you tried/like any avon stuff? I'm thinking of getting some just as a cheaper alternative (also since I've not found any awesome mascara!)
_

 
I like Mark's glosses. But I never use them because I have so many MAC glosses...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_ 


http://specktra.net/f166/jungle-fever-112500/ oops!_

 
HOLY SHIT, you are freaking HOT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 omg what a sexpot

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_hey bimbos omg im drtunk so sorry if i miss sepell something

i broke up wth my boyfriend, you may have read my recent post o boyfriend drama.. but yeh we broke up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im sad but happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







gaaahh im gonna regret thtis in the morning_

 
#1, haha @ u being drunk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



#2 u are soooo freakin hot! (seriously)
#3 everything happens for a reason, u and the boyfriend may get back together but sometimes relationships need time and a break to see if its mean tto be, and where its headed. For now, have fun and do as u please. (read that when ur sober, not tonight lol)
#4 I always forget that ur name is Rebecca too, probably because I hate my name...I dunno, but yaaaaay for us lol
#5 Congrats on the job! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_ 

OMG!! That totally reminded me of King of Queens when Carrie tries to get Doug to high-five her for "beating the system" and figuring out she could buy clothes, wear them and return them. Friggin' hilarious!!


_

 
It is so funny that u say that...
#1 because thats like my favorite show
#2 because i was thinking of the show when I was thinking of taking this dress back...maaaaan I am broke, and ill never wear the thing again! Sigh... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 5, 2008)

Katie, do you have AIM? If you don't, why not!? And if you do, why am I not talking to you!?


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Busty ladies stop complaining. I knew I'd find it:




_

 





 I see skin!!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah Katie, get on aim stat!!!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_OMG all of the makeup that we would have combined would be CRAZY!  We would fill up an entire hotel room just with makeup!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  BTW I don't think that I can wait until 2010!  But I will if I have to!



Adina I am glad to know that you are slot girl!  You, me, and Kelly will win tons of money for the rest of the bimbos!

I really hope that we seriously think about getting together!  I am serious about meeting in Vegas or any place that works for everyone.  I also hope that we keep this tread alive.  I love coming here everyday and catching up with you all.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






It would be super, super, super, super, super fantastic!!!  I am totally game!_

 
I _hate_ the thought of waiting so long, but damn, my ass is broke, yo. I need some time to pay off the CC and save up!

I am absolutely, completely serious, though. I WANT to do this. I'm already plotting on MAJORLY cutting back my buying list so I can save for this. I mean, there's flights, lodgings (which I can get discounted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), food, shopping...


----------



## laperle (Sep 5, 2008)

^^I don't mind, 'cos this pic was 4 years ago, same body, different nose. 

The point is: even I hold my boobs (to hide them) and increase the cleavage, I'm still pretty plain. 

Don't complain, bimbos! You are sultry women!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 5, 2008)

Pfffftttt, hitch-hike. Or u can ride in a pet carrier in cargo, it worked for Zohan


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_^^I don't mind, 'cos this pic was 4 years ago, same body, different nose. 

The point is: even I hold my boobs (to hide them) and increase the cleavage, I'm still pretty plain. 

Don't complain, bimbos! You are sultry women!_

 
There's is NOTHING wrong with your boobies!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Pfffftttt, hitch-hike. Or u can ride in a pet carrier in cargo, it worked for Zohan_

 
Ok. So. I'll... get there somehow.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Katie, do you have AIM? If you don't, why not!? And if you do, why am I not talking to you!?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Yeah Katie, get on aim stat!!!_

 
Alright!  You two convinced me!  I think I had it at one point but it has been forever since I used it.  I will sign up if it means I can chat more with my bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I hate the thought of waiting so long, but damn, my ass is broke, yo. I need some time to pay off the CC and save up!

I am absolutely, completely serious, though. I WANT to do this. I'm already plotting on MAJORLY cutting back my buying list so I can save for this. I mean, there's flights, lodgings (which I can get discounted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), food, shopping..._

 
I get some pretty good offers in the mail for some of the bigger MGM hotels so we could use those to save some money.  We all need to start saving STAT!  I figure that with the gambling and shopping I am going to need to REALLY start saving.  I tend to go overboard on those two things.  2010 gives us over 1 year to save.  I think that we could really do it if we try!  My mind is already starting to reel with all of the fun things that we could do!


----------



## laperle (Sep 5, 2008)

Can someone please tell MAC to make the BEST LE in history for the meeting? I need to stock up all I can when I go to the US. My dad hates make up and brings me so little when he goes.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 5, 2008)

So i came upon this gem and wanted to share:





He is of a new alien race


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Can someone please tell MAC to make the BEST LE in history for the meeting? I need to stock up all I can when I go to the US. My dad hates make up and brings me so little when he goes._

 
Well I figure that if we go in January-March there would be some good LE collections then.  Like an ICON, Barbie Anniversary, etc collection.  That would be fun to get all of that stuff!


----------



## laperle (Sep 5, 2008)

Precious!!!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Alright!  You two convinced me!  I think I had it at one point but it has been forever since I used it.  I will sign up if it means I can chat more with my bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







I get some pretty good offers in the mail for some of the bigger MGM hotels so we could use those to save some money.  We all need to start saving STAT!  I figure that with the gambling and shopping I am going to need to REALLY start saving.  I tend to go overboard on those two things.  2010 gives us over 1 year to save.  I think that we could really do it if we try!  My mind is already starting to reel with all of the fun things that we could do!_

 
If I haven't changed jobs by then, I work at a Marriott, so I can get some pretty kick ass discounts as long as they aren't busy/full. Every one is different, but for example, I would pay $54 a night at the one I work at, while regular rate is $199/night.

Also, I tend to go crazy on shopping, too! As long as it's still goin' on, we need to see Cirque. And maybe one other crazy awesome show. We need to share in teh Cirque MAC love!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Can someone please tell MAC to make the BEST LE in history for the meeting? I need to stock up all I can when I go to the US. My dad hates make up and brings me so little when he goes._

 
Oh, goodness. *mind explodes at the concept of a collection better than cult of cherry*


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_DUDE. For those of you that share names, can we identify you by cup size???_

 
ahahaha sure. Ummm you can call me 32/34H 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_^^^you can identify me by my ass. I won't be able to go. Guarantee it. If I go on a vaca, I'd have to go with hubby. We hardly see each other b/c of work and if I went on a vacation without him, I would feel AWFUL._

 
bring him along....seriously he sounds like a complete riot.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Can you just imagine how everyone who is missing out on the bimbo action tonight is going to feel when they come back to a KAJILLION new pages!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Maybe how I felt when i came back frm Myrtle Beach and it took me LITERALLY over a week to catch up on all the CoC I missed.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Adina's impatient and doesn't want to wait two years. How does early 2010 sound to everyone? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




With enough people, we could probably talk somewhere into giving us a discount on hotel rooms. How many of us would there be? And can you imagine the photos of the collective travelling makeup? And the photos in general!?_

 
No, seriously, Im down. We have to do it after february 15th though, so Ill be 21. Id also have to bring my man friend along, but hes fun..I think. Ugh either way, I think a meetup is really going to happen in the future...can u guys imagine?

Sanayhs....is it bad that I pronounce ur name like Psoriasis but with an N instead of the R?? I just dont know how to pronounce it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I must say ur videos are entertaining, and u are just the way I pictured u 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now tofind soem pictures of my chest that I could post here


----------



## laperle (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Well I figure that if we go in January-March there would be some good LE collections then.  Like an ICON, Barbie Anniversary, etc collection.  That would be fun to get all of that stuff!_

 
January-March? Oh.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I won't have enough money to travel abroad by this time.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 5, 2008)

Ok, I'm going to follow my boy to bed and lie in the dark now. I have to be up in six hours. Did I mention I'm an insomniac? Ohh yes.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 5, 2008)

Ok, bed time for me! I will catch up in the morning so by all means ladies chatter away!


----------



## laperle (Sep 5, 2008)

Good night, beauties!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 5, 2008)

Boooooo. Whenever I get on, everyone leaves. Do I smell?? 


Puh puh puhlease dont do this to me.


----------



## laperle (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm here and so is rbella. But she's hiding...


----------



## rbella (Sep 5, 2008)

CAM-I meant could you please make me your friend on here, in your account?  I just found out we could do this.  It is so exciting!!

I have AIM---What the hell?????  Why aren't you beyotches talking to moi?  I guess I would have to sign in also.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 5, 2008)

DAMN CATCHING UP. DAMN DAMN DAMN.

Ahem.
Can I get a piece of Rbella's ass too? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways, Samantha, you are HILARIOUS! Though, you are so cute while you're at it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Becky: I'm going to give you a hug. I'm so sorry. My friend just went through a break-up 2 days ago.. and I had my own 5 months ago. No matter WHO the guy is.. it always hurts.. SO bad. I know.. I lost 15 pounds during my ordeal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So drink it up! Just take care of yourself. The worst is always the first week after. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh yes. And please Las Vegas in 2010, then I could gamble. I can't gamble right now, I'm not of age. Please wait for me to grow up in 2 more years!!!!!!

HI KENSIE!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Welcome!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And you're Ethiopian? I have a best friend who's half Ethiopian and half Jewish. Yeah, kinda odd. O_O
Oh, and I'm jealous of your rack btw.

Btw. I had a friend tell me that your boobs get bigger if you let a guy feel them up for you. OH GOD I WISH IT WERE TRUE. IF IT IS... IT'S NOT WORKING ON ME DAMMIT!
But yeah, I know it's now true. I wish it was. I'd let my bf play with me all the time then...

Mari, yeah, just saw your hawt pic. There is no way you are ashamed of those. I'm smaller. T_T

Adina - I wanna be the honey in your dew. ROFL. THERE I SAID IT!!!! (Don't mind me, I'm tired. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) But I do love honey dew melons. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and poop. I arrive when everyone leave. :weeps:


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 5, 2008)

Rebecca, I'm here!!!! T_T

Oh, and if ya'll wanna identify me by boobs, you can refer to me as "Little Bitty." It sounds like a good mobster name doesn't it?


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm here too!


----------



## laperle (Sep 5, 2008)

you're a sweetie, grace park


----------



## laperle (Sep 5, 2008)

I need one year, at least, to have money to travel abroad (again, my country has a strict policy with international flights taxes, it sucks for those who aren't travelling in business), plus all the shopping I deserve while in Vegas


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 5, 2008)

No, I'm not Ethiopian, darkishstar. 
I'm actually a mix of West-African, Irish, Israeli, and Danish. It's funny because I just look black. Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm a 32G, so you guys can call me, Gigi.   Or not, actually!

And as much as I'm loving the meet-up in 2010 in Vegas, I won't be 21 by then. I guess I won't be able to go. I don't want you guys to feel like you're babysitting me.  :'(


----------



## rbella (Sep 5, 2008)

Darkish, you may always have a piece of my ass.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 5, 2008)

Proof that I am small: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, and I have a weird expression. D:


----------



## rbella (Sep 5, 2008)

Damn, ladies.  And I thought my DD's were big.  I would have some major back aches with the G's.  Lawd.


----------



## rbella (Sep 5, 2008)

OMG, Darkish!!  You are so gorgeous and I love your boobs.  Seriously, they are the perfect size.  You are simply stunning!!


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_you're a sweetie, grace park 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Oh you. Stop with the Grace Park thing.




That's her. Look to the avatar, that's me. D:

Kensie:
Awwww. We could always make another trip if a Bimbo one happens.
And Gigi is totally cute! XD
And Damn, you tricked me mentioned Little Ethiopia. Tsk tsk.

Rbella:
Good, thought you guys weren't going to save any for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I would curl up in a ball and cry.


----------



## laperle (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm small too. That pic makes them look much bigger 'cos I'm holding/hiding.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah, I do get some major back pains with my Gs, but if you invest in a good, supportive bra, you're back WILL thank you!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I'll be 18-19 in 2010. Am I the youngest Bimbo?
If so, I could be Baby Bimbo. *squee*


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 5, 2008)

Rbella - But but.. I don't has cleavage. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's the one thing I want.
Victoria's Secret bras don't do shit for me.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 5, 2008)

I want everyone to come to the bimbo meet up!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Kensie there is a lot that we could do in Vegas that doesn't involve being 21! Elaine and Rbella you have to come too!


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 5, 2008)

Oh ho ho. Swimsuit pictures!!!
You look hot Mari.
If I was a guy, I would so hit on you.


----------



## laperle (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Oh you. Stop with the Grace Park thing.




That's her. Look to the avatar, that's me. D:_

 
I'm a huge fan of BSG and I know every possible angle of this cylon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm not saying you look just like her, but you remind me of her. 

And if you don't like to be compared, it's ok. I'll stop. I don't like when people say I look like Audrey Tautou or Catherine Zeta-Jones or the brazilian version of LOST's Sun (WTF???).


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 5, 2008)

Yes, there is lots to do under 21 at Vegas!
If they have the meet next year, I'd be underage too. Me and you could go shop at that huge mall in Caesar's Palace. There's an amazing MAC PRO store there too.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Rbella - But but.. I don't has cleavage. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's the one thing I want.
Victoria's Secret bras don't do shit for me._

 
Try this: Take a dark powder and a dense, contouring brush (like 109??? i'm still confused with MAC numbering of brushes) and "draw" some cleavage, puffing and blending the brush along the natural curve of your bust. If you do it right, it adds dimension to your girls, making them look fuller.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_I'm a huge fan of BSG and I know every possible angle of this cylon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm not saying you look just like her, but you remind me of her. 

And if you don't like to be compared, it's ok. I'll stop. I don't like when people say I look like Audrey Tautou or Catherine Zeta-Jones or the brazilian version of LOST's Sun (WTF???)._

 
Oh oh oh okay. I get it now. It doesn't bother me to be compared, I just think she's like.. 10x hotter or something. Or maybe she just has better make-up and I am jealous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm actually flattered (saying I'm not like her at all is what I really think, but then again I guess I'm just a humble person).


----------



## laperle (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I'll be 18-19 in 2010. Am I the youngest Bimbo?
If so, I could be Baby Bimbo. *squee*_

 
I don't mind casinos, I can go hit the +18 places with you.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah, but when you're all out partying and drinking at night, I'll be stuck all alone in my hotel room, eating buffalo wings, watching Sponge Bob in my pajamas.


----------



## rbella (Sep 5, 2008)

Honestly, I doubt I'd go.  We hardly vaca.  I really want to, but I don't want to be one of those people that says "yes, yes, of course I'll be there" and then not go.  I think that is lame. 

I just know that if I actually had the time to go on a vacation, I'd go with Mr. Rbella and probably some place where I wouldn't be distracted by my friends, etc.  I mean, honestly, we only get to spend about 5 hours a week "together".  The rest of the time we work, or just co-exist in the apartment whist still working.   

In about a year I'll know more.  We might not be working so much.  But, we have a goal we really want to meet financially and I don't want to stray from it.  I'm a party pooper.  I'm sorry....


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Try this: Take a dark powder and a dense, contouring brush (like 109??? i'm still confused with MAC numbering of brushes) and "draw" some cleavage, puffing and blending the brush along the natural curve of your bust. If you do it right, it adds dimension to your girls, making them look fuller._

 
Hahaha, thanks for the suggestion, but I don't think I will. I imagine if I like.. sweat it off. HAHAHA. It's like.. BAM! Cleavage goooone! Or like.. dark brown streaks running off between my chesties.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Yeah, but when you're all out partying and drinking at night, I'll be stuck all alone in my hotel room, eating buffalo wings, watching Sponge Bob in my pajamas._

 
Shhh.. they'll bring a little sumthin' sumthin' back for us. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Party it up in the hotel room, Bimbo style!!!

Rbella - sad to hear that, but you know it won't be the same without ya.


----------



## laperle (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Oh ho ho. Swimsuit pictures!!!
You look hot Mari.
If I was a guy, I would so hit on you._

 
Thanks. But come on! Let's face it: there's a lack of cleavage there too. So, we complain together or just don't complain at all


----------



## rbella (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks, darkish.  I feel sad b/c I want to go.  Pooh.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 5, 2008)

Mari - Okay! We'll complain together you and me sister! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm too embarassed to post up my swimsuit picture. I'm lying in them and I have zero boobs to speak up when I do that. It's like.. woosh gone!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 5, 2008)

Random: I wanna get one of those shirts that says " He Loves the Cock" and take the "k" so it reads: "He Loves the CoC".

Get it? I'm so clever... 

okay... I think this is the sign that I might have to get off soon. This was fun, though.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 5, 2008)

^^Hahah, that's great. xD It's like.. take a sharpie and cross the K out. No one but us Bimbos would get it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It was fun having you here too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Though I wish you could stay longer!


----------



## laperle (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Shhh.. they'll bring a little sumthin' sumthin' back for us. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Party it up in the hotel room, Bimbo style!!!_

 
There's nothing an 18 can do in Vegas? I thought there were clubs that accepted +18 in the US. 

Anyway, I love hotel room parties. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Rbella - sad to hear that, but you know it won't be the same without ya. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I second that.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 5, 2008)

Rbella what if I give you $2.54 a week to save and come to Houston and take you in my luggage?  Would you go then?


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 5, 2008)

Yes, there are 18+ clubs in US. I've been to one! But no alcohol unless pre-partying happens. And it's lame, you pay more when your under 21. I had to pay $20, but the 21 and over paid $15. Poop.


----------



## laperle (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Random: I wanna get one of those shirts that says " He Loves the Cock" and take the "k" so it reads: "He Loves the CoC".

Get it? I'm so clever... 

okay... I think this is the sign that I might have to get off soon. This was fun, though._

 
You are! 

Good night, Kensie Gigi


----------



## rbella (Sep 5, 2008)

Good call, Coach.  That my work.  Will my ass fit in your luggage?  Can I stay in your room, I'll sleep on the floor???


----------



## rbella (Sep 5, 2008)

Night, Kensie


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Good call, Coach.  That my work.  Will my ass fit in your luggage?  Can I stay in your room, I'll sleep on the floor???_

 
I will make sure that you will fit!  I would never make you sleep on the floor.  Mr Rbella can come too!  I will get a big enough suitcase to take both of you!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 5, 2008)

I am so happy that laperle, kensie, and rbella decided to join the Bimbo thread!  You all are so much fun!

BTW where have Allison and Tam Eva been!?!  Get back to the thread you two!


----------



## laperle (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Rbella what if I give you $2.54 a week to save and come to Houston and take you in my luggage?  Would you go then? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Do you live in Houston? My dad is going there in november. I wish he'd take me with him... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Yes, there are 18+ clubs in US. I've been to one! But no alcohol unless pre-partying happens. And it's lame, you pay more when your under 21. I had to pay $20, but the 21 and over paid $15. Poop._

 
Really? That sucks... Here, the legal age is 18. And I've been hitting clubs since I was 15. 

Are they really so strict?


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm glad Kensie, Mari, and Rbella joined too.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 5, 2008)

Yep, they are strict with a no tolerance rule in the US.
But underage drinking happens all the time. I admit to it. D:

Yeah, I didn't go to a single club till I was 19. Sad sad world.


----------



## rbella (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I am so happy that laperle, kensie, and rbella decided to join the Bimbo thread!  You all are so much fun!

BTW where have Allison and Tam Eva been!?!  Get back to the thread you two!_

 
Yes, Mr. Rbella would approve of that b/c it is so low cost!!

Who is Allison?  I know Tam Eva (of course!!), but I don't know ya'll by your real names...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Do you live in Houston? My dad is going there in november. I wish he'd take me with him... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes!!  He will be happy he is coming here in November b/c it might now be 100 degrees!!!  I wish you were coming too!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_I'm glad Kensie, Mari, and Rbella joined too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## rbella (Sep 5, 2008)

Night, ladies.  Old lady is tired.....


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 5, 2008)

Good Night Rbella.

I think I may need to crash out soon too.
I'm so tired from the half hour of straight cardio I did today and the 45 minutes I did yesterday.

My thighs are screaming.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 5, 2008)

Night girls!  Sweet dreams and see you tomorrow!


----------



## laperle (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Yep, they are strict with a no tolerance rule in the US.
But underage drinking happens all the time. I admit to it. D:

Yeah, I didn't go to a single club till I was 19. Sad sad world._

 
This is all so very strange for me. They allow a 16yo to drive but don't let an 18 drink and go to a club?


----------



## laperle (Sep 5, 2008)

Good night everyone. 

I'm possibly going too.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 5, 2008)

Aaaaand I missed like 8 more pages.

Heres some boob-a-licious pics of me:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...Chick/bigg.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...hick/bigg2.jpg

And one from my brothers wedding (me and one of my brothers, excuse his silly face lololol)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...k/menkeith.jpg


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 5, 2008)

Rebecca - you are so beautiful in the 2nd picture!
Is it from Prom?

And your tatas are lovely.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 5, 2008)

Good night Mari.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yes, we have strange laws in the US. I know.


----------



## laperle (Sep 5, 2008)

^^ Wow!! Indeed boobalicious!!!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 5, 2008)

Alright here are everyones names:

Coachkitten (me): Katie
KikiB: Katie
Krasevayadancer: Adina
stv578: Nora
Darkishstar: Elaine
Tam Eva LeFay: Tam Eva
Sanayhs: Samantha
Gigglegirl: Hannah
clslvr6spd: Allison
Nunu: Nora
elegant-one: Mrs Spy/Mommy
Susanne: Susanne
purrtykitty: Karin
CantAffordMAC: Rebecca aka Mama Orangatan
BrokefromMAC: Rachel
Korbi: Kelly
Glam8babe: Becky
Zantedge: Casey
Chocolategoddess: Kensie
Laperle: Mariana or Mari
Panther27: Jessica
Rbella: ??

Sorry if I forgot any of you!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 5, 2008)

CAM you are so gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You looked pretty HOT at your brothers wedding!  Are things with work and your love life going better?  Night everyone!  This was a pretty fun day in the bimbo thread!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_




Proof that I am small: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, and I have a weird expression. D:_

 
ur hair is hot, ur face is hot. ur chesticles are perfect. geez I wish mine were like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_I'm small too. That pic makes them look much bigger 'cos I'm holding/hiding. 




_

 
u are a TINY little thing....sooo freaking cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Thanks, darkish. I feel sad b/c I want to go. Pooh._

 
Ummm dont be so quick to say ur not going. We have over a year. Time will tell. Aint no party like an Rbella party cuz an Rbella party dont stoooop. (see, i can teach u to be hip for free) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Yes, there are 18+ clubs in US. I've been to one! But no alcohol unless pre-partying happens. And it's lame, you pay more when your under 21. I had to pay $20, but the 21 and over paid $15. Poop._

 
Thats cuz the people 21+ are going to be paying $10 a drink LOL

I have never been to a club, I cant wait to go...just once.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Rebecca - you are so beautiful in the 2nd picture!
Is it from Prom?

And your tatas are lovely. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awww thank you. It is from prom, a little over a year ago. My tatas can be lovely I guess, sometimes I just think they hate me though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Instead of Rebecca or CAM, call me Mama Orangatan...


----------



## laperle (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm still here. I hate being an insomniac.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 5, 2008)

Alright Mama Orangatan I updated your name in the list!


----------



## laperle (Sep 5, 2008)

Oh, just to explain: my name is actually Mariana, but the common short is Mari. I have tons of nicknames, if you guys don't like Mari


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 5, 2008)

^^ I used to be so insomniac too Mari! It's terrible. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








I love Prom btw.


----------



## laperle (Sep 5, 2008)

There's no prom in Brazil, but we do make a prom-like party when we graduate in hs. 

When I had mine, there was no digital cameras... hahahha Actually, I have no idea where these photos could be.

Is your dress satin, Elaine Park?


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 5, 2008)

^^ It's made of charmeuse. I loved my dress, I felt so beautiful.
Btw, the story behind my picture. My friends just gave me my birthday present, which are those two swords. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love martial arts. xD And it made an awesome picture. Hahahaha.

Mama Orangutan - You're too kind. I would be perfectly happy with a B. Then I would stop complaining. xD


----------



## laperle (Sep 5, 2008)

^^ Have you ever used those against another creature??? 

They look awesome! You should make a photo session + FOTD with a make up inspired in a martial arts hero or something like that. 

When I was 22, I had a kinda popular fotolog and I was always calling a bunch of friends to help me with my photo sessions. It was a fun times. 


Oh, and my sleeping issues... girl, you have no idea how much it is annoying in my life. I've seem so many doctors and I even take sleeping pills, but nothing really helps. :/


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 5, 2008)

Hahah, I wish. Being a kung fu action flick star would be awesome! If Elaine Park does say so herself.
And no, I would never use them on another living creature. I have too much respect for life. D:

Oh, yeah.. it's terrible. It's why I get sleep paralysis. I lack a lot of sleep and all that loveliness. I fall asleep all the time too. Especially in classes.. D:


----------



## laperle (Sep 5, 2008)

You just need an outfit (nothing too fancy), a tripod and lots of kickass poses! 

With time, you get used. When you stop and try to make a FOTD many years later, you feel completely rusty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'll work it out. 

I loved that young girl who posted the geisha pics. They reminded me of my crazy photo sessions times.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 5, 2008)

Oh right, I want to be a Geisha for Halloween this year. That would be so cool! I'd rock CoC for sure!

And yes, gosh, I would LOVE to take pretty pictures and stuff again. I took some studio pics before in Taiwan. Oh that was the best!


----------



## laperle (Sep 5, 2008)

You would make a perfect geisha! There are many people from Japan who sell obis (not so fancy ones, though) on Etsy. The CoC works wonders for you. 

I've met nice taiwanese people when I used to work for film festivals. I think they were kinda scared of us crazy latin party people. hahahaha

I'm buying tons of stuff from sasa.com, 'cos they manage to get here without absurd taxes and I can buy my Hypsnose for 20 bucks. 

With my film student experience, I've learnt a lot of tricks to make a home made photo session looks a bit more pro. It's all about lighting, angles and a background. Oh, and attitude!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 5, 2008)

Bye girls!  I am off to bed now see you all tomorrow when I get off work!


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 5, 2008)

I LOVE Latinos and Latinas btw. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I get along with them great. xD And you sound awesome! And I've been to the real Sasa before in Taiwan. It's such a great place, it's all so clean and shiny and brightly lit insde. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And you should teach me in your free time! Hahaha. I wish.

Anyways, I gotta go pass out, good luck with your insomnia. I'm crazy tired. Nice chatting with you!


----------



## laperle (Sep 5, 2008)

My pleasure, Park! :*  I can try, sure! Sleep tight, if you can. 


Katie, have sweet dreams. I hope to talk to you tomorrow!


----------



## KikiB (Sep 5, 2008)

Just poppin' in to say hi and nighty-night to you all...I was cleaning the store in prep for the visit for a good 4 hours, including setting YET ANOTHER table. Boo. And they're making me go subdued with my makeup, however I CAN do my trademark smokey-ish purple eyes. Yay! Plus my manager was like "If you wear a skirt, you need hose..." I don't own a single pair of tights that are not coloured-I just have thigh-highs (bought at the insistence of you-know-who) and I open tomorrow morning. 

I'm 20 and have never been to a club-first off I live way out in the 'burbs, I don't drive, and I have overprotective parents. They are so glad though that I am 20 and have never had a drink-the closest I have gotten to alcohol was communion wine, and even now at church I only do grape juice. The joke is that when I turn 21, I'm going to do absolutely nothing because I have a lot of reasons why I do not and will not drink. Also no gambling, because the casino that is just north of me, the big one-they allow smoking, and I am TERRIBLY allergic to it. 

I'm thinking for Halloween this year I'll be a Gold Fever girl. I have the dress, I have the glitter...just need to do something with the hair and I'll be set.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_CAM you are so gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You looked pretty HOT at your brothers wedding! Are things with work and your love life going better? Night everyone! This was a pretty fun day in the bimbo thread!_

 
Why thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Things with the love life are looking up, Im starting to realize things. Work still sucks but at least Im getting some more hours! Thanks for asking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_^^ It's made of charmeuse. I loved my dress, I felt so beautiful.
Btw, the story behind my picture. My friends just gave me my birthday present, which are those two swords. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love martial arts. xD And it made an awesome picture. Hahahaha.

Mama Orangutan - You're too kind. I would be perfectly happy with a B. Then I would stop complaining. xD_

 
Haha u look like a gorgeous Asian gangster from a movie. Just sayin...


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Honestly, I doubt I'd go.  We hardly vaca.  I really want to, but I don't want to be one of those people that says "yes, yes, of course I'll be there" and then not go.  I think that is lame. 

I just know that if I actually had the time to go on a vacation, I'd go with Mr. Rbella and probably some place where I wouldn't be distracted by my friends, etc.  I mean, honestly, we only get to spend about 5 hours a week "together".  The rest of the time we work, or just co-exist in the apartment whist still working.   

In about a year I'll know more.  We might not be working so much.  But, we have a goal we really want to meet financially and I don't want to stray from it.  I'm a party pooper.  I'm sorry....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
^^^yep, thats me & hubby! No vacation....work, work, work. We own  our own businesses so thats just the way it goes.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_ I'm a 32G, so you guys can call me, Gigi.   Or not, actually!_

 
28 gg, maybe that nickname would fit me better Kensie? LOL!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_
Yeah, and I have a weird expression. D:_

 
Elain, you are perfect! Seriously, everything about you is gorgeous!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Damn, ladies.  And I thought my DD's were big.  I would have some major back aches with the G's.  Lawd._

 
Try GG's or CAM's H's 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_I'm small too. That pic makes them look much bigger 'cos I'm holding/hiding._

 
Mari, you are absolutely perfectly gorgeous. Wow, Brazilians must be some of the most beautiful women in the world!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I'm a party pooper.  I'm sorry....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
And yes, it would help if you signed on to aim first! I am Pinkdance1 so you better im me!!!

Awww, I hope you can work it out somehow! We <3 you so much!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I am so happy that laperle, kensie, and rbella decided to join the Bimbo thread!  You all are so much fun!_

 
Me too!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_ Heres some boob-a-licious pics of me:_

 
U are perfect so shut up missy! Embrace the tig ol' bitties!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Instead of Rebecca or CAM, call me Mama Orangatan..._

 
No way, if you are mama orangutan, then Rbella is mama baboob and that just can't be!

Elaine, multiquote cut me off but yes, you can def be the honey in my dew


----------



## rbella (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_^^^yep, thats me & hubby! No vacation....work, work, work. We own  our own businesses so thats just the way it goes._

 
It is hard, but it's worth it.  No one to answer to but yourself.  I just wish I had more time with him.  I used to run his business, but then I wanted to kill him all the time b/c he was technically my "boss".  That is when I said "Screw this, hire someone" and I became a Realtor.  Happy times since....

May I ask what type of businesses you own?  If it is too personal, I understand.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_And yes, it would help if you signed on to aim first! I am Pinkdance1 so you better im me!!!

Awww, I hope you can work it out somehow! We <3 you so much!_

 
Thank you my dear!  I love you too.  I will try to remember to sign on.  I'm Rbella35

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_U are perfect so shut up missy! Embrace the tig ol' bitties!_

 
I agree, I love her tig ol's.  They are amazing.  She should name them.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_ No way, if you are mama orangutan, then Rbella is mama baboob and that just can't be!_

 
Wait, shouldn't I be mama badonk and donk?


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Thank you my dear!  I love you too.  I will try to remember to sign on.  I'm Rbella35
Wait, shouldn't I be mama badonk and donk?_

 
Yay, i can't wait to talk on aim. Not this weekend though. As many of the bimbos know, i spend the weekends at my bf's (a.k.a the church of honey and dew where a temple and shrine is set up to honor tig and ol') so I am online sporadically

LOL, that was a typo. I meant to write baboon since they are famous for their butts too


----------



## rbella (Sep 5, 2008)

Oh, I will allow Mama Baboon!  Have fun with yo man!!  That makes Rbella sad.  I usually get my best times in on the weekend.  Poop!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Oh, I will allow Mama Baboon!  Have fun with yo man!!  That makes Rbella sad.  I usually get my best times in on the weekend.  Poop!_

 
Don't worry too much, I have been on more and more lately at his house!


----------



## laperle (Sep 5, 2008)

It's so much fun to catch up here! 

Hello, bimbos!!! :***


----------



## rbella (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm going to follow elegant's lead and go back to my old avi.  I seriously cannot look at that behind anymore....


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 5, 2008)

Fine, fine. I have had my fun. Time for me to go back to my old avi too 

I do however refuse to stop talking about boobies!

BOOBIES!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 5, 2008)

I cannot believe that I missed this thread until now, I must be going blind
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm on Specktra everyday and still didn't see this.

Oh well, can I join the bimbo's eventhough I'm late? I bought 5 dazzleglasses when they came out ya know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Btw, what's all this boob size discussion? Is it a competition on who's the biggest??? If so, I cannot win, I'm only like a 36C.


----------



## laperle (Sep 5, 2008)

the girls here a boobalicious!!! and they don't wanna donate for those who lack boobage. lol


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_January-March? Oh.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I won't have enough money to travel abroad by this time._

 
You wouldn't be ready in over a year? Oh dear. You do know we're talking 2010, right? Because I wouldn't be ready for this coming winter, either.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Aaaaand I missed like 8 more pages.

Heres some boob-a-licious pics of me:

And one from my brothers wedding (me and one of my brothers, excuse his silly face lololol)
_

 
wow, you are gorgeous...


----------



## laperle (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_You wouldn't be ready in over a year? Oh dear. You do know we're talking 2010, right? Because I wouldn't be ready for this coming winter, either._

 
2010? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Samantha, I'l still laughing every time I remember your videos! God, that highlighting was sooooo funny!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Boooooo. Whenever I get on, everyone leaves. Do I smell?? 


Puh puh puhlease dont do this to me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awww. My boy was sulky, had a headache, and so we went to bed. We're those cool people that go to bed at the same time. N'awww. It actually usually drives me nuts, because it takes a damn HOUR to herd the boy to bed, and if I go to bed before him he just ends up waking me up. Then I can't get back to sleep. Pfft! Boys are icky.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_DAMN CATCHING UP. DAMN DAMN DAMN.

Ahem.
Can I get a piece of Rbella's ass too? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways, Samantha, you are HILARIOUS! Though, you are so cute while you're at it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh yes. And please Las Vegas in 2010, then I could gamble. I can't gamble right now, I'm not of age. Please wait for me to grow up in 2 more years!!!!!!

Btw. I had a friend tell me that your boobs get bigger if you let a guy feel them up for you. OH GOD I WISH IT WERE TRUE. IF IT IS... IT'S NOT WORKING ON ME DAMMIT!
But yeah, I know it's now true. I wish it was. I'd let my bf play with me all the time then...


Oh, and poop. I arrive when everyone leave. :weeps:
_

 





 You're pretty damn cute, too!

When is your birthday, by the way? WHOMEVER IS TURNING 21 IN 2010 SHOULD TELL US THEIR BIRTHDAY SO WE CAN PLAN AROUND IT IF POSSIBLE!! And though you say you wish it was true now, you wouldn't after a while. Just imagine how big they'd get eventually. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm sorry I missed you!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Rebecca, I'm here!!!! T_T

Oh, and if ya'll wanna identify me by boobs, you can refer to me as "Little Bitty." It sounds like a good mobster name doesn't it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awww. *giggle* 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_




Proof that I am small: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, and I have a weird expression. D:_

 
Your boobies are a fantastic size for you and you are gorgeous. Just sayin'.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Rbella - But but.. I don't has cleavage. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's the one thing I want.
Victoria's Secret bras don't do shit for me._

 
VS seem to be more about aesthetic than structure. Once in my early teens, my stepmother went to the states and brought back a VS bra for me - and dude, the support on that was seriously lacking.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Yeah, I do get some major back pains with my Gs, but if you invest in a good, supportive bra, you're back WILL thank you!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I'll be 18-19 in 2010. Am I the youngest Bimbo?
If so, I could be Baby Bimbo. *squee*_

 
N'awww. You're just a young on'! Honestly, you want a good, supportive bra NO MATTER WHAT SIZE YOU ARE. 'cause it will either hold things in or make things look bigger, and everything looks better. Totally win-win.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I want everyone to come to the bimbo meet up!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Kensie there is a lot that we could do in Vegas that doesn't involve being 21! Elaine and Rbella you have to come too!_

 
I agree! There's a lot to do in Vegas that doesn't mean being 21+, and there's also tons to do for free. I've never been, but my dad's been at least a dozen times in my lifetime, so I've heard plenty about it.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Yeah, but when you're all out partying and drinking at night, I'll be stuck all alone in my hotel room, eating buffalo wings, watching Sponge Bob in my pajamas._

 
Ew, Sponge Bob. We can find something better for you to do! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Honestly, I doubt I'd go.  We hardly vaca.  I really want to, but I don't want to be one of those people that says "yes, yes, of course I'll be there" and then not go.  I think that is lame. 

I just know that if I actually had the time to go on a vacation, I'd go with Mr. Rbella and probably some place where I wouldn't be distracted by my friends, etc.  I mean, honestly, we only get to spend about 5 hours a week "together".  The rest of the time we work, or just co-exist in the apartment whist still working.   

In about a year I'll know more.  We might not be working so much.  But, we have a goal we really want to meet financially and I don't want to stray from it.  I'm a party pooper.  I'm sorry....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awww... I understand. Still, it's sad!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Hahaha, thanks for the suggestion, but I don't think I will. I imagine if I like.. sweat it off. HAHAHA. It's like.. BAM! Cleavage goooone! Or like.. dark brown streaks running off between my chesties. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am so entertained by that image!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Rbella what if I give you $2.54 a week to save and come to Houston and take you in my luggage?  Would you go then? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hot!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Good call, Coach.  That my work.  Will my ass fit in your luggage?  Can I stay in your room, I'll sleep on the floor???_

 
Awww, darlin'! If I'm still in the hotel-land, I can get us discounts (and if I'm not we can still figure something out!) and we can get you a bed! Some of them have big suites that fit a ton of people and it's way cheaper that way than getting individual rooms. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I will make sure that you will fit!  I would never make you sleep on the floor.  Mr Rbella can come too!  I will get a big enough suitcase to take both of you!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Man, I hope the Rbellas are flexible!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Do you live in Houston? My dad is going there in november. I wish he'd take me with him... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Really? That sucks... Here, the legal age is 18. And I've been hitting clubs since I was 15. 

Are they really so strict?_

 
I first visited the world of clubs at 17 in Montreal. The legal age in Quebec and Alberta is 18, the rest of Canada is 19. Montreal used to be notoriously over-lax, but over the last few years they've gotten SUPER adamant about enforcing it. It's funny - Prince Edward Island used to have a legal age of 18, but they had to up it to 19 because they had too many 18 year olds coming over from New Brunswick just to get drunk!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Yep, they are strict with a no tolerance rule in the US.
But underage drinking happens all the time. I admit to it. D:

Yeah, I didn't go to a single club till I was 19. Sad sad world._

 

My dad started giving me wine with fancy dinners when  I was something like 10. It makes sense, though. I was always allowed to try things and learn about them, and so I never felt the need to go nuts with them.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_^^ I used to be so insomniac too Mari! It's terrible. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








I love Prom btw._

 
That picture is frigging awesome. You and the dress are hot! I live in the land of insomnia, too. Mine is prescription medication-induced, so I'm hoping to change things up and fix it soon. 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Hahah, I wish. Being a kung fu action flick star would be awesome! If Elaine Park does say so herself.
And no, I would never use them on another living creature. I have too much respect for life. D:

Oh, yeah.. it's terrible. It's why I get sleep paralysis. I lack a lot of sleep and all that loveliness. I fall asleep all the time too. Especially in classes.. D:_

 
Ohhhh, I used to be a crazy natural insomniac and classes were the ONE place I could fall asleep! Eeep!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Why thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Things with the love life are looking up, Im starting to realize things. Work still sucks but at least Im getting some more hours! Thanks for asking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Haha u look like a gorgeous Asian gangster from a movie. Just sayin...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I want an Asian gangster!!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Oh, I will allow Mama Baboon!  Have fun with yo man!!  That makes Rbella sad.  I usually get my best times in on the weekend.  Poop!_

 
You'll still have meeeeeee here! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Fine, fine. I have had my fun. Time for me to go back to my old avi too 

I do however refuse to stop talking about boobies!

BOOBIES!_

 
You and boobies. Tsk tsk. Cosmetosaur is still proudly wearing her pink bra!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I cannot believe that I missed this thread until now, I must be going blind
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm on Specktra everyday and still didn't see this.

Oh well, can I join the bimbo's eventhough I'm late? I bought 5 dazzleglasses when they came out ya know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Btw, what's all this boob size discussion? Is it a competition on who's the biggest??? If so, I cannot win, I'm only like a 36C._

 
Welcome to bimbo land! Of course you can still join us! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_2010? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Samantha, I'l still laughing every time I remember your videos! God, that highlighting was sooooo funny!_

 

Hurray! Glad you enjoyed it so much. You just KNOW I'll show up in Vegas with that highlighter and pull it out at some point... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And HELL YES 2010!!! Who knows how large the group will grow by then!?


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 5, 2008)

Oh oh oh!!! I'm also excited because I FINALLY have feline!! *snuggles it and loves it*


----------



## panther27 (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Alright here are everyones names:

Coachkitten (me): Katie
KikiB: Katie
Krasevayadancer: Adina
stv578: Nora
Darkishstar: Elaine
Tam Eva LeFay: Tam Eva
Sanayhs: Samantha
Gigglegirl: Hannah
clslvr6spd: Allison
Nunu: Nora
elegant-one: Mrs Spy/Mommy
Susanne: Susanne
purrtykitty: Karin
CantAffordMAC: Rebecca aka Mama Orangatan
BrokefromMAC: Rachel
Korbi: Kelly
Glam8babe: Becky
Zantedge: Casey
Chocolategoddess: Kensie
Laperle: Mariana or Mari
Panther27: Sorry I don't remember! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Rbella: ??

Sorry if I forgot any of you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am Jessica


----------



## panther27 (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_the girls here a boobalicious!!! and they don't wanna donate for those who lack boobage. lol_

 
Hi Mari.And yea,I'm a 36D,I'll donate some to ya lol


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_I am Jessica
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I knew that!!! Multiquote cut off the name list, or else I would have posted that.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 5, 2008)

I would just like to say that Lily White and Sunpepper pigments play nicely together, and ThinkGeek :: LOLMagnetz makes me happy.


----------



## laperle (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_Hi Mari.And yea,I'm a 36D,I'll donate some to ya lol_

 
Yay!!! Finally someone showing some kindness to those in need. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






This list of names... by 2010, I'll have brazilian nicknames for everyone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I wanna go to strip clubs with great stippers while in Vegas. And take pics with all the Marilyns and Elvis I can find.


----------



## panther27 (Sep 5, 2008)

I would SO love to go to Vegas.I have never been.It would be crazy,and we would never run out of things to do.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Yay!!! Finally someone showing some kindness to those in need. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






This list of names... by 2010, I'll have brazilian nicknames for everyone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I wanna go to strip clubs with great stippers while in Vegas. And take pics with all the Marilyns and Elvis I can find. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh, dear cheese. I can just imagine the bimbos at a strip club?? I think I'd die laughing!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 5, 2008)

MOAR TITS!!!! 

CAM aka MamaO, you kind of remind me of Aaliyah (that dead singer). Super pretty! Your boobs are great, too! I know what you mean about the orangatan thing. If I didn't wear a bra, I'd be able to play hackey-sack with these puppies.

Whoa, Adina (I hope i spelt your name right) I didn't know the number could go down to 28s. Where do you find bras in that size? 

Damn, Big-boobed-Bimbos up in here!

I can't wait till 2010. We should all wear matching feather boas or glittery shirts with our nicknames on them when we meet-up. Like a bimbo uniform!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 5, 2008)

Oh yes... we must hit up a strip club!!!! Every night!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_MOAR TITS!!!! 

CAM aka MamaO, you kind of remind me of Aaliyah (that dead singer). Super pretty! Your boobs are great, too! I know what you mean about the orangatan thing. If I didn't wear a bra, I'd be able to play hackey-sack with these puppies.

Whoa, Adina (I hope i spelt your name right) I didn't know the number could go down to 28s. Where do you find bras in that size? 

Damn, Big-boobed-Bimbos up in here!

I can't wait till 2010. We should all wear matching feather boas or glittery shirts with our nicknames on them when we meet-up. Like a bimbo uniform! _

 
There's no way I can handle a uniform. YOU CAN NOT MAKE ME. I'll dress how I please. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




AND IF YOU DON'T LIKE IT I WILL DUMP MATTE BLACK PAINT OVER ALL OF YOUR GLITTERY THINGS!!!!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 5, 2008)

Here is the updated list.  Is Rbella going to be a spy like elegant-one?

Coachkitten (me): Katie
KikiB: Katie
Krasevayadancer: Adina
stv578: Nora
Darkishstar: Elaine
Tam Eva LeFay: Tam Eva
Sanayhs: Samantha
Gigglegirl: Hannah
clslvr6spd: Allison
Nunu: Nora
elegant-one: Mrs Spy/Mommy
Susanne: Susanne
purrtykitty: Karin
CantAffordMAC: Rebecca aka Mama Orangatan
BrokefromMAC: Rachel
Korbi: Kelly
Glam8babe: Becky
Zantedge: Casey
Chocolategoddess: Kensie
Laperle: Mariana or Mari
Panther27: Jessica
Rbella: ??


----------



## laperle (Sep 5, 2008)

Kensie!! Hi, hun!

I'm with Samantha on the uniform thing. I don't know if it's trauma from my catholic school, but I can't stand them.


----------



## Zantedge (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_
And HELL YES 2010!!! Who knows how large the group will grow by then!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


I'll be 21 in 2010! But my birthday is in September...

We'll have a whole bimbo army by then...


----------



## KikiB (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm definitely not doing the uniform-and I wouldn't be able to go anyways since I could not afford it. It's way, WAY out of my reach. I would be so uncomfortable in a strip club/revue/what not. I dunno...some of us just aren't meant to be fun.

I am exhausted because we did have the visit today-and I wore my adorable Abaete for Payless heels from last year. They're the most comfortable ones I own, as I was able to wear them for 4.5 hours straight! I had to Remo them to my feet (Remo=little double-stick sticky squares) to be able to walk properly-and it made all the difference. Man my feet are sore though! I'm going to wear the heels again tomorrow, because it is about training my feet in a low-risk environment, then progressing upwards. It went great though. I think it is refreshing for them to come into a store like ours where the energy is so great.

Oh and those lacquers? Our store isn't getting them! Hallelujah.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 5, 2008)

I am all down for a 2010 bimbo get together!  By then I will save enough to shop and gamble my heart away!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Sep 5, 2008)

HOLY 10 PAGES BATMAN!!!! 

My internet is down at my house! Stupid wireless router!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will have a shit ton of reading to do!!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 5, 2008)

Fine, no uniform. I'll wear _my own_ feather boa. *hmph*


----------



## KikiB (Sep 5, 2008)

^I love feather boas! I have three in my room. I want to get an orange one and a golden yellow one to go with my pink one, and Value Village usually has boas on sale now for Halloween.

Besides, 2010 is the Vancouver Olympics and I am wanting to go to that (why not? The Olympics are as close as they'll ever get to Seattle).


----------



## rbella (Sep 5, 2008)

I love Samantha, you are awesome with replies!

Coach-My name has been released many times on this beyotch, but I'd prefer not to use it.  It is weird, I know.


----------



## Zantedge (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_^I love feather boas! I have three in my room. I want to get an orange one and a golden yellow one to go with my pink one, and Value Village usually has boas on sale now for Halloween.

Besides, 2010 is the Vancouver Olympics and I am wanting to go to that (why not? The Olympics are as close as they'll ever get to Seattle)._

 

Oh man, I'm kind of dreading the Olympics...


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I love Samantha, you are awesome with replies!

Coach-My name has been released many times on this beyotch, but I'd prefer not to use it.  It is weird, I know._

 
<3!!!!


----------



## KikiB (Sep 5, 2008)

I mean the Olympics are expensive, but I do love what they stand for, and the Organizing Commitee for Vancouver 2010 is doing a good job from what I read as far as building facilities that will be used afterwards, or in many cases using/upgrading existing facilities. I believe all but one of the Athens facilities lies in ruin, tagged with graffiti. Greece is probably going to be paying for those games for many years to come.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I love Samantha, you are awesome with replies!

Coach-My name has been released many times on this beyotch, but I'd prefer not to use it.  It is weird, I know._

 
I understand! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I still love you tons and I will create other pet names for you!


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 5, 2008)

helllllo bimbos! as I've shared with some of us bimbos, I wholeheartedly support a Vegas meet up. 2010 should be enough time for me to put away.

Are we going to do it in winter (ie b/w Jan-April or b/w Sept-Dec?)

Like how I skipped the hot summer type months?? Even Sept may be too warm.


----------



## rbella (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I understand! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I still love you tons and I will create other pet names for you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love you tons more than you love me.  Nah, nah, nah, nah-nah!!!


----------



## stv578 (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey everyone and all the newer bimbos!

Too f'in busy to keep up on here these days!  But hope everyone is doing well.  I'll pop back in at some point this weekend.  Maybe?!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_This list of names... by 2010, I'll have brazilian nicknames for everyone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I wanna go to strip clubs with great stippers while in Vegas. And take pics with all the Marilyns and Elvis I can find. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Mari, I want a hot and spicy brazilian nickname!

And yes to the strip club. We can all get on the stage and strip for mac money! Word!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Oh, dear cheese. I can just imagine the bimbos at a strip club?? I think I'd die laughing!_

 
Be afraid, be very afraid!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_ Whoa, Adina (I hope i spelt your name right) I didn't know the number could go down to 28s. Where do you find bras in that size? _

 
I go to specialty shops where i can buy 30's and have them taken in 2 inches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I am all down for a 2010 bimbo get together!  By then I will save enough to shop and gamble my heart away! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
YES YES YES! That is the spirit!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Coach-My name has been released many times on this beyotch, but I'd prefer not to use it.  It is weird, I know._

 
Does it begin with a d by any chance? If yes then i might have seen it before. 
Oh Rbella, my bf just grabbed my boobs for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_helllllo bimbos! as I've shared with some of us bimbos, I wholeheartedly support a Vegas meet up. 2010 should be enough time for me to put away._

 
I agree wholeheartedly with Hannah!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Hey everyone and all the newer bimbos!

Too f'in busy to keep up on here these days!  But hope everyone is doing well.  I'll pop back in at some point this weekend.  Maybe?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hurry back Nora!!

See, Im here!!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Hey everyone and all the newer bimbos!

Too f'in busy to keep up on here these days!  But hope everyone is doing well.  I'll pop back in at some point this weekend.  Maybe?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
We'll see you eventually, I'm sure! Hearts and cookies!!


----------



## laperle (Sep 5, 2008)

I'd strip for MAC money. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Though, I think I'd suck in pole dancing.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi Nora! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hope everything with work and family is going good!

I am having a BITCH of a time trying to find a dress I really like for my cousins wedding.  I have found some that will do but I want to really love the dress.  I know that it is fall but everything is so dark.  I want some colored dresses.  I am trying to stay away from the usual black dress.  Only two weeks to go and I am starting to stress!


----------



## laperle (Sep 5, 2008)

Katie, maybe, in the lack of good colored options, go for something neutral with colorful accessories. 

And by neutral I don't mean black. I'm wearing black today, but it's very rare, 'cos I got bored of always running back to it.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 5, 2008)

OMG, speaking of stripping/ pole dancing for MAC:

Once, I was walking home late at night with a friend. While we were waiting for the light to signal for us to cross the street, I started pole dancing on the stop sign for fun (nothing crazy... just twirling around and _trying _to be sexy). 
Then this car drives by with the lights on inside and some guy has this crazy look on his face and was watching me dance.
I only saw his face but according to my friend, he was jacking off as well!
I feel so gross that I was "pole dancing" while this freaky guy was staring at me, jerking it. D:
But my friend and I did share a pretty good laugh.

"I'm pretty sure that wasn't the stick-shift" she says. haha


----------



## laperle (Sep 5, 2008)

Oh, Kensie... it's gross, but I get it.

When I was 16, there was a guy who did that in the street at night watching a girl waiting for the bus in the bus stop. Me included, a few times. 

If some shiz like this happened to me these days, I'd go kick the guy's ass. 

I had some bad harrassment situations when I was a teen. It sucks!


----------



## laperle (Sep 5, 2008)

But now we know we can put u on stage to get our MAC money


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm very much a non-stripper, thanks. I could teach people how to do their makeup, though!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Oh, Kensie... it's gross, but I get it.

When I was 16, there was a guy who did that in the street at night watching a girl waiting for the bus in the bus stop. Me included, a few times. 

If some shiz like this happened to me these days, I'd go kick the guy's ass. 

I had some bad harrassment situations when I was a teen. It sucks!_

 

Well Mari, I can't blame him for looking at you.   Oh, I'm playin.
Luckily, he just drove off but I just hope he isn't out there freaking out other underaged girls. I would have whooped his ass!


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Sep 5, 2008)

Ok can I tell you all how much I am hating my damn class right now. I just had to read a third of this horrible book and write a damn paper on it. Ummmm class just started and I have a butt load of work. Sorry I had to vent. I just need MAC therapy. Doesn't my school know that homework takes away my bimbo time *sigh*.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_ 

I agree, I love her tig ol's. They are amazing. She should name them._

 
How bout Muhammed and Ali??

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I'm going to follow elegant's lead and go back to my old avi. I seriously cannot look at that behind anymore...._

 
I loved it! Seriously though, her ass was like, amazing.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_wow, you are gorgeous..._

 
Ohhhhhhhhhh STOP. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LoL thanks though. I hate that wedding pic of me...I HATE pictures that people take of me....but thats how I look so oh well

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_When is your birthday, by the way? WHOMEVER IS TURNING 21 IN 2010 SHOULD TELL US THEIR BIRTHDAY SO WE CAN PLAN AROUND IT IF POSSIBLE!! And though you say you wish it was true now, you wouldn't after a while. Just imagine how big they'd get eventually. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I turn 21 February 15 2010

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_MOAR TITS!!!! 

CAM aka MamaO, you kind of remind me of Aaliyah (that dead singer). Super pretty! Your boobs are great, too! I know what you mean about the orangatan thing. If I didn't wear a bra, I'd be able to play hackey-sack with these puppies._

 
You know, people have said that to me before. She was gorgeous but I see no resemblance (thank you though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) People tell me ALL the time that I look like Jordin Sparks though

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Kensie!! Hi, hun!

I'm with Samantha on the uniform thing. I don't know if it's trauma from my catholic school, but I can't stand them._

 
heehee, I love wearing costumes/uniforms 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_helllllo bimbos! as I've shared with some of us bimbos, I wholeheartedly support a Vegas meet up. 2010 should be enough time for me to put away.

Are we going to do it in winter (ie b/w Jan-April or b/w Sept-Dec?)

Like how I skipped the hot summer type months?? Even Sept may be too warm._

 
Ummm I say November...we'd all be cheery since its close to the holidays, and it will be nice and crisp out.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_ 

Ummm I say November...we'd all be cheery since its close to the holidays, and it will be nice and crisp out._

 





My birthday's in November! You could all buy me birthday presents!


----------



## laperle (Sep 5, 2008)

CAM: How bout Muhammed and Ali??


HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA
I love that!!!


----------



## rbella (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Does it begin with a d by any chance? If yes then i might have seen it before. 
Oh Rbella, my bf just grabbed my boobs for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes, my dear sweet thing, it does!!  I will have my husband grab my ass (shouldn't be too hard to find) for you in a bit.  He is busy gossiping with his sister on the phone.  Isn't that so damned cute?  He is a little gossiper....I'm glad you are here. I added you as a "buddy" on AIM.  Keep in mind, I have no idea how to use that thing.  Blindpassion can vouch for me on that one. 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_How bout Muhammed and Ali??_

 
Perfection.  Both of your boobs seem like such fighters.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_ I loved it! Seriously though, her ass was like, amazing._

 
If you liked that, then mama baboon got some serious back for you. 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_ I turn 21 February 15 2010_

 
Kiss my old, fat baboon ass.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_You know, people have said that to me before. She was gorgeous but I see no resemblance (thank you though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) People tell me ALL the time that I look like Jordin Sparks though
_

 
That's funny, my mom thinks I look like her but I don't see it *at all*. I don't think I look like any famous people (even though I've tried those lame CelebFaceGenerator thingies)
I def. see some Aaliyah in you, though. 

What about you other Bimbos? _Any celebs you think you look like?_


rbella's eyes remind me of Angelina Jolie's actually.


I just realized I'll be 21 in FIVE years. Holy shit! That's a loooong time. *weeps*


----------



## laperle (Sep 5, 2008)

I wish I was so young with a judgement like yours, kensie. really! 

People have compared to a lot of famous people, but I don't really agree. 

Elaine reminds me of Grace Park, the cylon Eight from BSG.


----------



## rbella (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_rbella's eyes remind me of Angelina Jolie's actually._

 
Huh!!!!  I love you for that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  But, unfortunately for me, I always get compared to Tori Spelling or that chick who played 7 of 9 on Star Trek.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_ I just realized I'll be 21 in SEVEN years. Holy shit! That's a loooong time. *weeps*_

 
You may also kiss my old, fat baboon ass.

Freakin' youngins.  Ya'll make me sick.  I feel like I should wrap a shawl around my damned shoulders and sit in a rocking chair....


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey bimbos, dont think i've posted on here since i was drunk the other night lol
anyways, i now have a job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im a bar tender! WOOO my first night tonight was kool although i dont know many drinks yet but i still loved it  lots and lots of tips


----------



## laperle (Sep 5, 2008)

yay, beckyyyy! save your tips to go to vegas with us!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 5, 2008)

hey glam8babe! are you one of those bartenders who can flip and spin bottles behind their backs? That'd be so cool.



if it makes you feel better, rbella, I actually meant 5 years. I suck at math!


----------



## laperle (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_hey glam8babe! are you one of those bartenders who can flip and spin bottles behind their backs? That'd be so cool.
_

 
Even if she can't do it, she's going on stage with you for MAC money


----------



## rbella (Sep 5, 2008)

^^^I will allow that Choco.  

Glam-what is so funny is that when you were drunk you told us about your job.  OMG, that was funny.  I was so sad for you, but you are damn funny when you are drizunk....I hope you are feeling better and happier.


----------



## rbella (Sep 5, 2008)

If I was a dude I tip glam so much money, she'd be so rich.  She is a hot to trot chick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## laperle (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_If I was a dude I tip glam so much money, she'd be so rich.  She is a hot to trot chick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

 
I second that! 

And make me a mojito, please


----------



## rbella (Sep 5, 2008)

Me no likey mojitos.  I just don't like fresh mint...Ugh!!  However, my sister digs them BIGTIME!!  I like margaritas and wine.  Yeah, that's about it!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm a chick and I'd still tip her!


----------



## rbella (Sep 5, 2008)

^^^Oh, yes.  Good call.  I'd still tip her too.  I'm off for a bit now.  Have fun, ladies!!!!!!!!!


----------



## laperle (Sep 6, 2008)

kensie, you would, but not BIG TIME lol


rbella, here we make them with peppermint. and i love it fresh. actually i love lots of drinks, margaritas and wine included, but mojitos are my faves! and some types of caipirinhas. followed by gin tonic. ok, i love everything, but whisky.


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 6, 2008)

haha i hate being drunk.. i repeat things too much, i talk really loud in peoples ears to make sure they can hear, and 5 seconds later i say the same thing 

and no i cant do tricks .. YET lol i wish i could!


----------



## laperle (Sep 6, 2008)

^^ becky, maybe you can find tutorials in YT?


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 6, 2008)

good idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'll check em out! 

i know some of the guys at the bar can do all the spinnin the bottles around and crap, i'd end up smashing them


----------



## stv578 (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm back! I'm ready to pass out, but thought I'd spend a few minutes on here.

Rbella, glad to see you on this thread! I'll join you out on the porch in our rocking chairs! Apparently the early 30's is ancient on here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Samantha, I gave sharp a try over Lucky Jade and it did help the colour show up better. Thanks!

Hannah, I finally tried Sunpepper and love it! I was iffy on it when I bought it. I used it over the entire lid with a dark reddish brown e/s on the outer corner (can't remember the name now because I'm a dork and didn't write down the names of all the e/s I depotted). Maybe Folie? Anyway, I'm loving the light teal duochrome effect! I'm actually really liking pigments in general these days because they are the only thing that seem to last through the work day without looking like s**t at 5:00. And this discovery after purchasing at least 20 new eyeshadows this year! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_ 
Samantha, I gave sharp a try over Lucky Jade and it did help the colour show up better.  Thanks!_

 
Hurrah! Glad you found it helps.


----------



## KikiB (Sep 6, 2008)

I like to think I can do bottle tricks, but I am a grade-A klutz. Boo.

I'll take a sparkling pomegrante lemonade though (blackberry syrup, a bit of lemonade, a bit of pomegranate juice, and club soda).


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 6, 2008)

Gaahhhh, I wish I had a bartending job! I enjoy bartending (and I am certified and with SafeServe!). So much fun. A really good, more skilled trick (which helps to make you look like a good bartender and not just a juggler) is learning to properly layer drinks - especially without the use of a spoon or other aid. A well-layered drink is really pretty and fun to look at! 

Congrats!


----------



## laperle (Sep 6, 2008)

Samantha, how do I make Beauty Marked work (like it looks in the pan)?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 6, 2008)

^^^ I, too, am curious. Whenever I use shadows with glitter in them (Black Tied & Beauty Marked) I feel like I don't get as much glitter as I'd like.

The NARS "night" (?) eyeshadows are pretty damn good IMO. You get LOTS of glitter, be careful of that.


----------



## panther27 (Sep 6, 2008)

I love Midori Sours,yummy!


----------



## laperle (Sep 6, 2008)

I don't have NARS, nor MUFE, nor UD here in Brazil, Kensie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





God, my make up addicted drive wanted to live in the US so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have to deal with the classics: Lancôme, Dior, Shiseido, MAC and a bunch of drugstore stuff. Plus, some shady brazilian brands. :O


----------



## laperle (Sep 6, 2008)

Girls, do you think it's worthy to make a tut of that Jungle Fever look? Some girls asked for it, but I'm not sure, 'cos my creasy is way too heavy and I feel the results would look completely different in normal creases. I just don't want to disappoint the girls who asked for it.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 6, 2008)

I don't have Beauty Marked, but I imagine I would use the 213 (275 works, too). They are fluff brushes, and they are what I use with any of my velvets (which beauty marked and black tied both are, yes?); for example, it works nicely with my climate blue, sketch and peppier. And, actually, I can make sketch blend - just make sure you have something good for blending as the other shadow involved.

I find it makes them pretty reasonable to work with. They still may not be the sexiest for blending, but you can sure as hell get them on.


----------



## KikiB (Sep 6, 2008)

I say go for it, although tone the crease down just a smidge if you are worried about it.

I suddenly have the urge for a loaf of hot sourdough bread. I am weird.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_I don't have NARS, nor MUFE, nor UD here in Brazil, Kensie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




God, my make up addicted drive wanted to live in the US so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have to deal with the classics: Lancôme, Dior, Shiseido, MAC and a bunch of drugstore stuff. Plus, some shady brazilian brands. :O_

 
I don't have a bunch of the major, happy brands locally, either, but luckily I can get people (or boobs?) in the US to help and CP stuff for me.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 6, 2008)

Oh, and as for the tutorial, do it! If you're nervous about it, post what you said here as a bit of a precautionary thing.


----------



## laperle (Sep 6, 2008)

But, Sam (may I call you Sam or Sammy?), the problem with BM is he gorgeous appearance in the pan and it loses the glittery and looks just like a messy Carbon when applied. 

Maybe I should just give up and use it as a substitute for carbon. I've tried so mant ways and nothing works. The blending makes it even worse. I've seem FOTD where the girls use Flammable as a base and it looks much better, but, still, I don't think it would work on dark eyes.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_But, Sam (may I call you Sam or Sammy?), the problem with BM is he gorgeous appearance in the pan and it loses the glittery and looks just like a messy Carbon when applied. 

Maybe I should just give up and use it as a substitute for carbon. I've tried so mant ways and nothing works. The blending makes it even worse. I've seem FOTD where the girls use Flammable as a base and it looks much better, but, still, I don't think it would work on dark eyes._

 
 No. No Sam, no Sammy. 

See, I find that the fluff brushes actually pick up some of the glitter! the bristles aren't as tightly packed together, and so that gives the glitter a larger surface to grab on to. At least, that's the logic in my head.


----------



## laperle (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I don't have a bunch of the major, happy brands locally, either, but luckily I can get people (or boobs?) in the US to help and CP stuff for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have lots of friends in Europe, but things are much more expansive in euros. There's no one close enough to ask this kind of thing in the US.


----------



## laperle (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_No. No Sam, no Sammy. 

See, I find that the fluff brushes actually pick up some of the glitter! the bristles aren't as tightly packed together, and so that gives the glitter a larger surface to grab on to. At least, that's the logic in my head._

 
What about S. ?

Some of my friends call me M. Actually, my list of nicknames goes on... and never stops!


OK, i'll try fluffy ones. I hope that helps, 'cos I'm not to give up easy, but BM is the only e/s I regret buying. :/


----------



## Zantedge (Sep 6, 2008)

Try using Beauty Marked wet, it definitely helps bring out the shimmer.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 6, 2008)

No NARS, MUFE, or UD?!?!?!  How do you _live_?
Have you tried Ebay or some of the threads here? The red/black glitter NARS shadow is packed with glitter so it'll definitely show up.
I don't like using pressed shadows wet but that might work too...

And I'd love to see a tut, especially on how you line your eyes! It's amazing. 

Once my skill improves and my collection grows, I plan to post a lot more fotds and tuts on here. 
And by skill, I'm talking snowkei level. She's what I aspire to be makeup-talent-wise.


----------



## KikiB (Sep 6, 2008)

I haven't tried Beauty Marked...but the 275 is my best friend for those tricky shadows, namely satins and some frosts.


----------



## laperle (Sep 6, 2008)

Check out Kensie, girls: 






Totally going on stage. 

I wish my cousin stoped ironing and doing god-knows-what with her hair and embraced braids or wild afros. I won't die before doing my hair like this. I just hope the braids stick in my thin hair.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 6, 2008)

^^^ AHHH!!! My forehead looks so huge! D: D: D:

I hate getting braids but I'm so lazy with my hair. It's pretty much wash and go for me.
It's funny, and people have noticed this about me... I couldn't give a crap about my hair or clothes, but I always want my makeup to look hot. :/


----------



## laperle (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_No NARS, MUFE, or UD?!?!?!  How do you live?
Have you tried Ebay or some of the threads here? The red/black glitter NARS shadow is packed with glitter so it'll definitely show up.
I don't like using pressed shadows wet but that might work too...

And I'd love to see a tut, especially on how you line your eyes! It's amazing. 

Once my skill improves and my collection grows, I plan to post a lot more fotds and tuts on here. 
And by skill, I'm talking snowkei level. She's what I aspire to be makeup-talent-wise._

 
I HATE Ebay. Sorry, but that my confession. I've found the threads here a bit confusing, I have to take some time and try again.

Snowkei is fantastic! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm not bad, well I think. I just never got pro lessons and learnt all by myself, when there wasn't much in the internet... even before the internet, actually. I used to ask travestites or anyone full of make up I saw in the streets. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I live without these brands because I end up working with what I have in my reach. They're not bad, just don't have the range you guys do with all the options. 

But I'm not complaining. Just explaining some of my limits.


----------



## kobri (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_No NARS, MUFE, or UD?!?!?! How do you live?_

 
I wish we got more brands here, but I guess it makes them all the more special when I go to the states and I am finaly able to get them. I haven't found MUFE or UD here yet, but we are getting more brands here all the time. I found out a place downtown has NARS so I can't wait to go try it and see what everyone has been talking about.


----------



## laperle (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zantedge* 

 
_Try using Beauty Marked wet, it definitely helps bring out the shimmer._

 
I'll try that. Thanks!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_^^^ AHHH!!! My forehead looks so huge! D: D: D:

I hate getting braids but I'm so lazy with my hair. It's pretty much wash and go for me.
It's funny, and people have noticed this about me... I couldn't give a crap about my hair or clothes, but I always want my makeup to look hot. :/_

 
Kensie, and mine is so freaking small. I have so many hair attacking my forehead! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Honestly, I don't thing it's huge. 

I don't really care much about hair either.

But I'm a fashion lover. I love fashion. 

I could have a waaaay bigger MU arsenal if it wasn't for all the money I spend on clothes and accessories.


----------



## KikiB (Sep 6, 2008)

See part of my thing is I end up spending at my store...I guess it's about supporting the store, which explains the bins and bins of stuff I have. And I always need more! I can never have enough Lavender Chamomile pillow mist or dream bath though. I could have a lot more makeup too-but I do love my daily Frap and I do love Chipotle. I need to brown bag it once in awhile because 6 days of Chipotle would be more lipsticks.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 6, 2008)

^^^
lol Mari...Instead of boobs, I can give you some of my forehead if you want. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My dad has actually offered to buy me clothes from Hollister and Abercrombie because he think my style is very "blah".
My dad is a huge fashion-freak. He's got over 50 pairs of designer shoes and jeans and he loves wearing rings. He works out and gets facials. He's not gay either. My dad is the epitome of a metrosexual. 
I'm so laid back. Gimme my sweats and vans and I'm out the door, for real.
It's so crazy.

Apart from mu/ I spend too much money on shoes (love nikes and vans), entertainment (movie tickets etc), and "other" things I probably can't talk about on here... nothing gross or shocking...


----------



## laperle (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_See part of my thing is I end up spending at my store...I guess it's about supporting the store, which explains the bins and bins of stuff I have. And I always need more! I can never have enough Lavender Chamomile pillow mist or dream bath though. I could have a lot more makeup too-but I do love my daily Frap and I do love Chipotle. I need to brown bag it once in awhile because 6 days of Chipotle would be more lipsticks._

 
Lavender Chamomile pillow mist sounds a very good thing to have. I love both essences, plus Orange. 

Having a wonderful night of sleep (especially for me, an insomniac) and sultry baths just make us ready for make up. It's about feeling well. There's no better primer than that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ok, maybe being in love!


----------



## laperle (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_^^^
lol Mari...Instead of boobs, I can give you some of my forehead if you want. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My dad has actually offered to buy me clothes from Hollister and Abercrombie because he think my style is very "blah".
My dad is a huge fashion-freak. He's got over 50 pairs of designer shoes and jeans and he loves wearing rings. He works out and gets facials. He's not gay either. My dad is the epitome of a metrosexual. 
I'm so laid back. Gimme my sweats and vans and I'm out the door, for real.
It's so crazy._

 
Kensie, I accept the forehead! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I also accept exchanging dads! I'd give anything to have a metrosexual fashioon-freak dad. I own about 100 pairs of shoes and I can't get enough!!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 6, 2008)

My dad even let me do his makeup once and I posted it in the FOTDs.
If you haven't seen it, you can search through my threads. I'm too lazy to post a link. Sorry :/


----------



## laperle (Sep 6, 2008)

OMG OMG OMG

I want your dad for me!!! This is so freakin' cool! I love it. I'll post there now! That thread needs a comeback!

That's fierce, Kensie. 

My dad is an engineerslashfarmer and he hates spending money on futile (in his idea of it) stuff. My bro is an Air Force pilot and they would never let me do anything like that.

My german ex, though, he was always ready for this kinda thing! And he always wanted really avantgarde MU. LOL


----------



## laperle (Sep 6, 2008)

your dad is back in the first page. the l/s is gorgeous. i love shiseido's ones.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 6, 2008)

Kensie that FOTD with your dad is so cute!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I wish that my dad would let me do that but there would be no way in HELL!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 6, 2008)

Haha! Yes, that lipstick looks much better on him than it does on me! 

I'll admit that the makeup itself is nothing special and pretty crappy, but it was just for fun. Maybe next timt (if there is a next time) it'll be more dramatic, bright, and fun.

I also did my brother's makeup but I never got around to posting it.


----------



## laperle (Sep 6, 2008)

true, katie! 

i can hardly convince my dad to get a facial.

actually, even my mom is kinda hippie. she just has dipdown, voluminous mascara and a cheap lipgloss. :O


----------



## KikiB (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Lavender Chamomile pillow mist sounds a very good thing to have. I love both essences, plus Orange. 

Having a wonderful night of sleep (especially for me, an insomniac) and sultry baths just make us ready for make up. It's about feeling well. There's no better primer than that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ok, maybe being in love! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It is amazing! We can't keep it in stock at work. 

I never can really get a good night's sleep though...I have fatigue issues. I don't know how good love would be as far as a primer for makeup, because nobody loves me and I've never been in love. Makeup can make me look way better though. I swear, if a guy asks to see me without my full face...I'd almost show him the door. The only people who see me without are my parents and brother.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 6, 2008)

I gotta go, lovelies... hopefully, I'll catch up with you all soon!

xoxo


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 6, 2008)

For you all that have sleep problems have you ever tried melatonin?  It works wonders for me and it is pretty inexpensive.  In order for me to sleep the room has to be pitch black with no sound what so ever.  Melatonin has really helped me to fall asleep fast because it used to take me FOREVER to fall asleep.


----------



## laperle (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_It is amazing! We can't keep it in stock at work. 

I never can really get a good night's sleep though...I have fatigue issues. I don't know how good love would be as far as a primer for makeup, because nobody loves me and I've never been in love. Makeup can make me look way better though. I swear, if a guy asks to see me without my full face...I'd almost show him the door. The only people who see me without are my parents and brother._

 
Being in love doesn't mean to be corresponded. The simple fact of loving someone does something to the chemistry of our brain and the skin gets better, you feel like walking on clouds. Theres' a loooooong time I don't feel that way, but when I did, not even a Sisley would make me look better (I love Sisley). 

I gave up on being scared of showing my bare face. I life in a city with beaches and tropical weather. Sometimes it's better go without mu than having it all melted and creased.

I've posted a pic w/o MU in that thread, but I'm wearing shades and it's kinda small.


----------



## laperle (Sep 6, 2008)

bye, kensie! see u later :*


----------



## KikiB (Sep 6, 2008)

For me, it does. I won't be able to love anybody until somebody actually loves me-we're talking a certain member of the male species. That will never happen. Thus, more overdosing on Light Flush. It does the job well! Also I am a damn good actress so I can pretend to have a happy face on-and then just come home and collapse.


----------



## laperle (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_For me, it does. I won't be able to love anybody until somebody actually loves me-we're talking a certain member of the male species. That will never happen. Thus, more overdosing on Light Flush. It does the job well! Also I am a damn good actress so I can pretend to have a happy face on-and then just come home and collapse._

 
Katie, we just met, so I don't know what I'm going to say will help, but I'll take the chance.

If you think the problem is in how you look, I relate in a personal level, because one of my closest friend has the same problem. She puts a smile on her face but is super sad inside for the exact same reason. I love her so much and I think she is so pretty, but she doesn't get this attitude because she keeps thinking there's something wrong with her. She says no male ever loved her and it breaks my heart, 'cos I know how much she wants that. Though, she also says she will never give up, 'cos hope is the last standing feeling.

As for myself, I have problems loving men, because I always feel like their love is more related to attraction than to a genuine feeling. I end up dumping them. The only man I've truly loved, left me because he's confused and couldn't handle me. I'm recovering from another severe depression crisis and I'm trying to be positive and don't give up. It's hard, 'cos I'm bipolar (mild) and my moods don't depend entirely on my mood, but on the crazy chemistry of my brain. All my life stops everytime I have a crisis, I can't commit in a relationship and I feel like I have no much choice.

I'm sharing this just because I want you to know you're not alone. If you want to vent or talk, I'm here. 

It saddens me to see your mood set as "depressed" 'cos I know it well and I don't like other people going through this nightmare.


----------



## KikiB (Sep 6, 2008)

I don't have depression or any mental problems-it's just on occasion, I have some rough patches in my life and this is definitely up there, although not the roughest one. Part of the reason why people don't love me is because of who I am. I am a very OTT person, former Thespian, definitely on the quirkier side. I have, and still do, have people who tell me that I am flat-out disgusting, that the sight of me makes them vomit. I have lost a good 20-30 pounds since the height of all of that...and not to mention I went through quite the nasty situation with a guy earlier this year who said flat-out that I am not dateable, that it isn't likely that I'll end up with a boyfriend...that all I am good for is a booty call. From all the guys who I have met, that is essentially the case.

I guess some of us are definitely not meant to have love after all...other people just don't understand us.


----------



## User93 (Sep 6, 2008)

uhhh SO ok, im ready to bring it on and i wanna talk about it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i can't technically be a bimbo cause well.. i remember how this thread started, and man, they DIDNT sell dazzleglass collection here
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







! NOT my fault! 

But you all are so freakin cool and are having so much fun here.... *Take me too please!* (did it sound sexy or seducing lol?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 

I wanna be a bimbo too


----------



## User93 (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_(..) Part of the reason why people don't love me is because of who I am. I am a very OTT person, former Thespian, definitely on the quirkier side. I have, and still do, have people who tell me that I am flat-out disgusting, that the sight of me makes them vomit. I have lost a good 20-30 pounds since the height of all of that...and not to mention I went through quite the nasty situation with a guy earlier this year who said flat-out that I am not dateable, that it isn't likely that I'll end up with a boyfriend...that all I am good for is a booty call. From all the guys who I have met, that is essentially the case.

I guess some of us are definitely not meant to have love after all...other people just don't understand us. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
You should never ever think so. Cause first off, who cares what that guy said? Man, i hate this. My friend used to date an idiot who said she's fat and ugly when they broke up. She is a freaking gorgeous girl but still is so hurted mentally. 

Kiki, i think that every person should and will be loved. That you just gotta find the right person for you, because all of us are different. I think that one day you will meet a nice guy, who will be just like you, who you will have interests in common, share the same view at life etc. Maybe you're just looking in the wrong place? Maybe you're hanging with one type of guys always, which are not that good for you? 

I think that the whole idea of "being not datable" and "not neant to be loved" is sick (especially coming from some strange dude). Cause all of us are. Cause i really cant see any reasons why you (or someone) would be not datable. I havn't seen a picture of you ever, but i think you're a gorgeous girl. And that 20 (you are 20, right?) is not old at all to start going out..

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_  The only man I've truly loved, left me because he's confused and couldn't handle me. I'm recovering from another severe depression crisis and I'm trying to be positive and don't give up. It's hard, 'cos I'm bipolar (mild) and my moods don't depend entirely on my mood, but on the crazy chemistry of my brain. All my life stops everytime I have a crisis, I can't commit in a relationship and I feel like I have no much choice.



I'm sharing this just because I want you to know you're not alone. If you want to vent or talk, I'm here._

 
Im here with you in this too.. And i sometimes think thats what's awaiting for me. I love my bf so much, but sometimes he says im too jealousous, too emo, that no man would stand such a behavior next to him. That he cant handle me sometimes. Calls me a control freak.. My mind is going absolutely wild sometimes, well, its partially his fault. But see.. you're really not alone girls. I'm not datable too it seems. And МАРИАНА 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i feel for you and your loss of him.. I can relate so much and i do understand. Im sorry to hear this really 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And my friend (who i mentioned above) has exactly the same thing your friend does.. She is so beautiful, speaks 4 languages, has a great job, and still is so miserable saying no man ever loved her and thats all she would really want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It break my heart


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I am having a BITCH of a time trying to find a dress I really like_

 
Aww, Katie. I am sure you will find something, don't panic! Did you try cache? They always have tons and tons of dresses! Also, if you want something basic how about a store like David's bridal?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_How bout Muhammed and Ali??_

 
LOL, so random and funny. I prefer fruity names cause then they sound edible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Yes, my dear sweet thing, it does!!  I will have my husband grab my ass (shouldn't be too hard to find) for you in a bit._

 
Score!! On many counts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Me no likey mojitos._

 
I like my pomegranate or other fruity martinis or the basic malibu bay breeze :-D

Becky- lucky gal, bartending sounds awesome!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_ I wanna be a bimbo too_

 
Of course darling, join us!! We can always use a hot Russian chick up in here (I don't count because I am Ukranian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Samantha, I must confess- FIG 1 is LOVE!!!

Ok ladies, I will check back in a bit. My bf's aunt is having an engagement party and im being antisocial, lol!


----------



## KikiB (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_uhhh SO ok, im ready to bring it on and i wanna talk about it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i can't technically be a bimbo cause well.. i remember how this thread started, and man, they DIDNT sell dazzleglass collection here
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







! NOT my fault! 

But you all are so freakin cool and are having so much fun here.... *Take me too please!* (did it sound sexy or seducing lol?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 

I wanna be a bimbo too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Welcome aboard! 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_I think that the whole idea of "being not datable" and "not neant to be loved" is sick (especially coming from some strange dude). Cause all of us are. Cause i really cant see any reasons why you (or someone) would be not datable. I havn't seen a picture of you ever, but i think you're a gorgeous girl. And that 20 (you are 20, right?) is not old at all to start going out.._

 
Yep I am 20....yay. Pretty much when I asked him what I needed to change about myself in order to be dateable, he said that nothing would work. I was IN LOVE with this guy-I would have done pretty much anything for him (now he's a frickin' joke at my work). The problem that I have is that I can't even keep friends...I never had any friends when I was growing up, and I've never had any real friends til now. Pretty much I've gone through life all alone with the hope that God will send me something better. As for the pictures...well that's been a lifelong thing. I was traumatized by how I looked in some pictures when I was really young, and now for the most part I avoid pictures like the plague. Dances were nothing to worry about, because I never went-pretty much if you didn't have a date, you went with a group of friends-and I never had either because every group of people contained several who hated me, so no dances. I never really hang out with friends since all my friends have other friends or are married, and those come first. I mean it should be better now cause I have lost some weight, and for me the camera adds 20 pounds...but I swear I always look like I am missing some vital brain function because my eyes are on a delay...and well yeah.

But enough of the blah blah blah about Katie...let's talk poutine!

It's frickin' gross.

Off to work, girls!


----------



## User93 (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_ 
Of course darling, join us!! We can always use a hot Russian chick up in here (I don't count because I am Ukranian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 
wohoo! Thanks hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Im not fully russian though, but tht won't save you from speaking russian with me!

*KikiB, *when you are in love, you gonna do pretty much everything for this person, sometimes even too much (i do know), and that sucks he didnt appreciate it. But i think you shouldnt let it damage your mind so much. You are so young, you have so much ahead, so many men! And you really think that only "socialised" people date, or something? Im sure you just need a nice guy who would share your interests and view on life.

And about pics - DAMN, i look awful on fotos. I look in the mirror, and i like what i see. But then i take a pic, and omg, i look like a hobo sitting in the street in the criminal chronics on tv. I look like i've been drinking all night. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My bf hates taking pics too, so when he came here we had a hard time making any pic where we both would look good.


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_
Samantha, I must confess- FIG 1 is LOVE!!!

Ok ladies, I will check back in a bit. My bf's aunt is having an engagement party and im being antisocial, lol!_

 
Hope you are having fun girl! I couldn't believe I hadn't added you to my buddy list on here, but its now been done! 

Ugh b/w you and Samantha, the past two days I've been INCREDIBLY enabled. As you can imagine, I now have quite a list of matte2s (including fig 1.! whats your opinion on prussian?), brushes, etc. OH and Nuance blush.

Paying for my class and textbook last week absolutely killed me, so I shall have to wait a bit to buy all this!


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 6, 2008)

Welcome to our latest bimbos!! Have I said HI yet to all of you? if I've not, welcome Choc/Kensie, Alibi, Laperle/Mari!!

Heres to hoping there is more activity perhaps this weekend! I will prob be organizing the stash, plus prioritizing what to get next!


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 6, 2008)

I turn 21 May 29, 2010. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It should be around June of 2010 if we all go to Vegas! Then I will deffo be 21. If it's earlier than that... I'll join Kensie in playing around the 18+ places! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I'll feather-boa it up with you Kensie! The uniform thing sounds like fun to me! And I wanna be Snowkei level too. Ugh. If only. I would look so hot if I could do make-up just like her!

Rachel - Awww, sorry school is being so tough. It's going to be so tough on me too once it starts and I'll be sad that I won't get to be around as much either.

Becky - Glad you're loving your job! If I ever met you, I'd give you a good tip for making me a drink! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Katie - Please don't think you're not dateable. If you take that to heart and really believe it, believe it or not, it shows in your attitude and guys really pick up on it. For the longest time all through high school I believed that no guy liked me or ever would, I stayed single that whole time because of that attitude. Guys just sensed that and I was told later that it made me intimidating or just... "undateable." Once I let that idea go and said to myself that the right guy will come along eventually and I wasn't going to be the one to pursue then.. maybe just once it would happen.

And it did. So please believe in yourself. And if people don't like you being OTT, then you haven't met the right people for you yet. I don't believe you're meant to be alone, I don't believe that at all.

Alibi - Hi! And welcome.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 6, 2008)

Right. So I got really freakin' drunk last night. I had such a good time playing beer pong and playing with the dog at that house. It was such a fun kick-back. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's why I missed out on all the Bimbo talk. I kept drunk texting my bf. Yeah. Once again he called me his little alky. D:
I like ANY alcoholic beverage. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I HATE dark liquors like.. Jack Daniels and Hennessey. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was out all day, that's been rare lately.
Okay, and I was washing my car with all my friends yesterday.. and I asked my friend to borrow one of his t-shirts because mine was white. And basically the shirt was so big it looked like that was all I was wearing (I was wearing shorts, that's why).. I happen to look up right after drying the bottom of the car and saw these 2 gross older guys checking me out from their truck as they drove by, one of them nodded to me. YUUUUUCK. Why do guys do this?! I was not dressed attractive either! AND it had to be right when I looked up. GAH.


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Right. So I got really freakin' drunk last night. I had such a good time playing beer pong and playing with the dog at that house. It was such a fun kick-back. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's why I missed out on all the Bimbo talk. I kept drunk texting my bf. Yeah. Once again he called me his little alky. D:
I like ANY alcoholic beverage. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I HATE dark liquors like.. Jack Daniels and Hennessey. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was out all day, that's been rare lately.
Okay, and I was washing my car with all my friends yesterday.. and I asked my friend to borrow one of his t-shirts because mine was white. And basically the shirt was so big it looked like that was all I was wearing (I was wearing shorts, that's why).. I happen to look up right after drying the bottom of the car and saw these 2 gross older guys checking me out from their truck as they drove by, one of them nodded to me. YUUUUUCK. Why do guys do this?! I was not dressed attractive either! AND it had to be right when I looked up. GAH._

 

^^ LOL. I know its gross. I have had stuff happen too. I can't understand why men think that's cool. Sometimes I think men are a different species. Don't get me wrong, I love my hubby and I feel like I am lucky. I see some of the guys out there and I am just like  holy crap, what rock did they climb out from. They have no sense.


----------



## rbella (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Okay, and I was washing my car with all my friends yesterday.. and I asked my friend to borrow one of his t-shirts because mine was white. And basically the shirt was so big it looked like that was all I was wearing (I was wearing shorts, that's why).. I happen to look up right after drying the bottom of the car and saw *these 2 gross older guys checking me out from their truck as they drove by, one of them nodded to me. YUUUUUCK.* Why do guys do this?! I was not dressed attractive either! AND it had to be right when I looked up. GAH._

 
Hey, hey, hey!!! When you get older you will begin to appreciate an old fart checking you out.  When it happens to me now, I feel such a great sense of pride....


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_^^ LOL. I know its gross. I have had stuff happen too. I can't understand why men think that's cool. Sometimes I think men are a different species. Don't get me wrong, I love my hubby and I feel like I am lucky. I see some of the guys out there and I am just like  holy crap, what rock did they climb out from. They have no sense._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Hey, hey, hey!!! When you get older you will begin to appreciate an old fart checking you out.  When it happens to me now, I feel such a great sense of pride....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well, I guess I should be flattered, but the thing is.. I don't know how guys can think they'll attract a girl that way! O_O


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 6, 2008)

I can relate to you all who have said you aren't "dateble".
I've always been "one of the guys" and it translates to my attitude, way of dress, and sense of humor. I'm always the friend but never "girlfriend material". It bums me out a bit, especially when I see the guy I like all over some petite, blonde, girly-girl. 
Hopefully things will change in college, where guys are a bit more mature and see girls as actual "partners" instead of pretty things to show off and hook up with.


----------



## laperle (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi, girls!


Kensie, I'm still in love with your dad's FOTD!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 6, 2008)

Haha, hi Mari!

I think I want to do a blue, smokey eye on him next!


----------



## User93 (Sep 6, 2008)

hey hotties! lol choco, you gotta apply falsies on him!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_I'm back! 
 I'm a dork_

 
Hi...haven't haven't chatted with you in such a long time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I thought it was so funny that you called yourself a Dork 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_^^^ but I always want my makeup to look hot. :/_

 





 You DO look Hot!!! Seriously! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_  My dad is the epitome of a metrosexual. _

 
My son (who just turned 28 & married  ) is too!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I swear, he'll search everywhere for the 'prefect' shoes to go with the 'perfect' designer jacket 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its funny, but he always looks so handsome & sharp. We tease him about it all the time.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_ 
But you all are so freakin cool and are having so much fun here.... *Take me too please!* (did it sound sexy or seducing lol?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 

I wanna be a bimbo too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 





 We'll LOVE having you here!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Hey, hey, hey!!! When you get older you will begin to appreciate an old fart checking you out.  When it happens to me now, I feel such a great sense of pride....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





Holy Crap! I had a ton of business stuff etc. to do - come back & you guys have yacked up a bunch of pages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hooya BooBie Bimbos


----------



## User93 (Sep 6, 2008)

elegant-one, i missed you! havent seen you for ages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hottie


----------



## laperle (Sep 6, 2008)

Alibi, I don't know your name. Can I call you Ali? 


Kensie, a smokey blue would be great! And I so see him rocking the bright mattes and satins!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_elegant-one, i missed you! havent seen you for ages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hottie_

 
Aw - I'm SOOOOO glad you're here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My life has been a little crazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lately! But, I'm usually hangin around here.


----------



## laperle (Sep 6, 2008)

elegant, do you have 28yo son? i'll be 28 soon!!! my mom had me with 20, how old were you when you had your son? You look even younger than my mom!!!


----------



## User93 (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Alibi, I don't know your name. Can I call you Ali? 


Kensie, a smokey blue would be great! And I so see him rocking the bright mattes and satins!_

 
You can call me anything you want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 My name is Anita btw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Elegant, where have you been girl? Hope you're back now!!


----------



## laperle (Sep 6, 2008)

Anita is so sweet! I love it. 

Did your b/f told about this brazilian miniseries called 'Presença de Anita'? The leading actress used to study cinema in the same University, she was my freshman.

You can call me Mari or create something or I can even provide a huge list of existing nicknames for my single person (friends and family love giving me crazy names)


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 6, 2008)

Haha! Definitely a matte smokey blue with falsies! Then I'll do his brows, contour his cheek bones, do a glossy, nude lip. 
I wonder what my mom will think...


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 6, 2008)

awww bimbos guess what

im drunk agen!!
hahahahaaa
omg
i love you all, im actually drunk and coming on SPECKTRA!!!!!! hahaa might hav some fotds up tomorrow


----------



## laperle (Sep 6, 2008)

kensie, don't do his brows! the whole point is the contrast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




now i'm also wondering what your mom will think... FOTD her too! you are all beautiful in this family!


----------



## laperle (Sep 6, 2008)

becky, your english is so funny when your drunk. it gets worse than mine hahahah

we want new FOTDs from you!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 6, 2008)

^^^ Yay, I always look forward to your fotds.
I'm in love with your purply one that was inspired by that Playmate. Def. one of my fave looks!

I don't think I've ever gone on Specktra under the influence of any drugs or alcohol. Must be interesting.
Like tripping on acid looking at crazy, bright looks! haha


----------



## laperle (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_^^^ Yay, I always look forward to your fotds.
I'm in love with your purply one that was inspired by that Playmate. Def. one of my fave looks!

I don't think I've ever gone on Specktra under the influence of any drugs or alcohol. Must be interesting.
Like tripping on acid looking at crazy, bright looks! haha_

 
Hahahhaaa If I ever do that, you'll see what a messy english is! ANd get lots of PDAs from me and random emoticons (I love the random ones!)


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_kensie, don't do his brows! the whole point is the contrast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




now i'm also wondering what your mom will think... FOTD her too! you are all beautiful in this family!_

 
Oh, so I should keep my dad looking like a man? Okay, that makes it funnier! 
I always do my mom's makeup but I never take pics. Maybe next time.

And I did this look on half of my brother's face but he'd kill me if I ever posted it. He's 12 years old.

I also have my big, macho, jock cousin. I highly doubt he'd let me touch his face.


----------



## User93 (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Anita is so sweet! I love it. 

Did your b/f told about this brazilian miniseries called 'Presença de Anita'? The leading actress used to study cinema in the same University, she was my freshman.

You can call me Mari or create something or I can even provide a huge list of existing nicknames for my single person (friends and family love giving me crazy names)_

 
no he never told me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mari is very cute aswell, i will spe it with cyrilic - мариана 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Haha! Definitely a matte smokey blue with falsies! Then I'll do his brows, contour his cheek bones, do a glossy, nude lip. 
I wonder what my mom will think..._

 
Pluck. His. Brows. ahhahahahhaha. Make him Laiza Minelli!!!!!!!


----------



## laperle (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm sure you would find a creative way to integrate the man-brow to your smoky eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Take pics of your mom! I wanna start a thread in the Say Cheese section of pics of the member with her/his mom! 

I agree about not posting your 12yo bro. He's still too young and might get hurt. Do it when he's 15! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Your cousin would probably break your fingers! My bro would just leave and never come back! Hahahahaha 

The only male (appart from my ex bf) who let me do their make up are my gay friends. I have a pic, before my nose job, btw:






Just powder, a bit of blush and liner.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Take pics of your mom! I wanna start a thread in the Say Cheese section of pics of the member with her/his mom! 
._

 
That's a cute idea!!!

You looked great before the nose job too.


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 6, 2008)

lmfao im laughin at mysewlf
omg i love you specktra girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope we ALL meet up someday
and get drunk obviously hahaha i'll take you all clubbing


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 6, 2008)

godi sount pathetic. and im drunk hahaa vodka and coke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 love you aLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! <3


----------



## laperle (Sep 6, 2008)

Yeah, but not so great in frontal pics and I couldn't breathe. I've spent 26 years sleeping with my mouth opened. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, I dig this curve I've got now. 

Anita, if she turns her dad in Liza Minelli, he'll turn into a Birdcage guy. Mom won't like it!


----------



## laperle (Sep 6, 2008)

LMAO Becky, you gotta come to our Vegas meeting! 

She's the kind of drunk who gets into heavy PDAs hahahaha


----------



## User93 (Sep 6, 2008)

No guy ever would let me do a make-up on him. My cousins would kill me and my bf would break up with me the same second. Mari, i swear i was admiring your nose in fotds! Your old pic is nice too but your new nose is soo tiny and feminine!!! I had a nose job too so i know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I couldnt breath too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And since i had to have a surgery anyways, i begged the surgeon to get rid of the awful bump which was bothering me since my early teenage years :/ 

I dig your nose too linda!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 6, 2008)

Rhinoplasty for a deviated septum or whatever is totally understandable. As long as people don't get all Michael Jackson to the point where their nose looks like a lima bean!


----------



## User93 (Sep 6, 2008)

yeah lol i thought.. if anyways i gotta go through anestesia, i wanna fix that bump which was a huge complex for me :/ I was telling my surgeon exactly the same - "JUST DONT MAKE ME MICHAEL JACKSON!!!!"


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 6, 2008)

Hiii all. I read through the pages, but am not really retaining information right now. Back from work, exhausted and huunnngry. My boyfriend just offered me his ass for supper, ew.

Also, be careful saying people here can call you anything, or I'll dub you something odd. It just sort of happens that way.


----------



## User93 (Sep 6, 2008)

hehe i trust laperle wont call me any nasty names :
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





:
You bf is funny Sanayhs.. what do you do for job?


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Sep 6, 2008)

I want a cool nickname.


----------



## laperle (Sep 6, 2008)

Kensie, I think every single person that goes into plastic surgeon for a nose job says: I just don't wanna look like Michael Jackson! LMAO 

My mom repeated that shit so many times to the doc. I just kept laughing. 

Samantha, I'm not afraid of nicknames, I've already have stuff I really hate, but I don't care.

Anita, I won't call you anything nasty, unless you want me to. You know, to teach you some useful portuguese for intimate moments.


----------



## laperle (Sep 6, 2008)

Here's Katie's list updated, especially for Alibi: 

Coachkitten (me): Katie
KikiB: Katie
Krasevayadancer: Adina
stv578: Nora
Darkishstar: Elaine
Tam Eva LeFay: Tam Eva
Sanayhs: Samantha
Gigglegirl: Hannah
clslvr6spd: Allison
Nunu: Nora
elegant-one: Mrs Spy/Mommy
Susanne: Susanne
purrtykitty: Karin
CantAffordMAC: Rebecca aka Mama Orangatan
BrokefromMAC: Rachel
Korbi: Kelly
Glam8babe: Becky
Zantedge: Casey
Chocolategoddess: Kensie
Laperle: Mariana or Mari
Panther27: Jessica
Rbella: Something starting with a D.
Alibi: Anita


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 6, 2008)

I oh-so-glamourously clean hotel rooms. At least it's a new, 4-star hotel, so it could totally be worse. 

Mari, you will now be Keith. Rachel, you're porkchop.


----------



## laperle (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I oh-so-glamourously clean hotel rooms. At least it's a new, 4-star hotel, so it could totally be worse. 

Mari, you will now be Keith. Rachel, you're porkchop._

 
Mari-Keith 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ok, Samantha, I accept. I feel like those chinese who pick a western names.... I have an american name now! And if it's sticks, I'm so going to rock a Keith Richards avatar.


----------



## User93 (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_ Anita, I won't call you anything nasty, unless you want me to. You know, to teach you some useful portuguese for intimate moments. _

 
ahahha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I DO know some hot portugese words, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But girl, you gotta teach me something later so i can surprise me bf! Oh and I also know some random stuff i know for fun like .. "viado", "bobalhao" haha, though i never use them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Sanayhs*, any job is a good job i think [aslongasitpaysforyourmac] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When my job pisses me off, im always thinking that im actually happy to have at least something.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 6, 2008)

An American name given to you by a non-American?


----------



## laperle (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_An American name given to you by a non-American? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
An anglo-saxon name, madame. Forgive my stupidity, please. 



**********************************

Anita, viado and bobalhão are really useless and it's so stuff one guy call another... I'm pretty sure you've heard gostosa, gata, linda, tesão, minha russa...


----------



## User93 (Sep 6, 2008)

hehe lol Mari.. Minha russa - no lol, ppl keep callimg me russian as i live in Moscow while in fact i have a very little russian blood and hardly look slavic.. I have dark hair, dark eyes etc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Though, i live in Russia since i was a kid and speak russian fluently 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So my bf, who obviously knows this story of my life lmao doesnt call me russian haha! But other names look familiar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Can i assume your ex who came to you all across the world taught you some hot russian words? Or it gonna be my objective? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 6, 2008)

It's ok, Keith, I forgive you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now, now, you two, if you're going to be using naughty words, you have to translate for the rest of us, too!


----------



## laperle (Sep 6, 2008)

Nita, that was a loooooonnnnnnng time ago. I was 18 and we called each other sweet animal names and the rest was in english and portuguese. My russian is pretty poor compared to your portuguese. And that a was a juvenile relationship, full of medvezhonok, yozhik and crazy animals we could create.

Though, I've dated/hooked up half the nations in the world after that. No, I'm exagerating, but I've had a lot, since I spent many years for international film festivals.


----------



## laperle (Sep 6, 2008)

Samantha, those weren't really naughty. I wouldn't go too heavy in a public chat.


----------



## User93 (Sep 6, 2008)

Sahays - that words mean "sexy", "beautiful", "kitty cat", "my russian girl" in portugese (am i right in translating Mari? I mean, thats something close to that!)

Mari, my portugese sucks, i know only those hot names, plus a few phrases my boyfriend taught me for fun! ("oi"/"blz?"/"eu sou brasileira!" <<< perfect examples of my portugese!) I have no idea how "medvezhonok" or "ezhik" can possibly be in portugese! I gonna teach you some useful russian in case your next boyfriend gonna be from here!


----------



## laperle (Sep 6, 2008)

perfect translations. tesão is horny, but can be used as an adjective. 

oh, i know much more stuff in russian, but they are completely random. i used to see a lot of russian old films and also tarkovsky's (i fall asleep watching his movies, though). the russian montage served as inspiration for many avant garde movements, so we really have to study them.

i don't want a russian bf. i wanted my german back, but i'm afraid it's not gonna happen. so, for now, i'm waiting life surprise me!


----------



## User93 (Sep 6, 2008)

oh i would fall asleep watching Tarkovsky aswell.. Movies are great to learn a language from, btw this new "wanted" blockbuster with Angeline Jolie was filmed by a russian director (Timur Bekhmambetov). Life gonna surprise a Jungle Queen like you for sure! (every time i see your "jungle queen" status or signature, i start singimg "King of the bongo" by Manu Chao. LOL! Don't you want a geographically closer bf though? Distance sucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Damn i miss my boyfriend


----------



## laperle (Sep 6, 2008)

Nita, I don't know how to find a decent bf here, seriously. I've had a lot (because I broke after 2 weeks), but I don't manage to keep my interest. 

I'm way too different to fit the 'regular brazilian guy' expectations. And I end up finding them boring and predictable. Plus, I have my mood problems. 

The best guys here end up being my friends, 'cos they are all taken. And, if there's something I AM NOT is a homewrecker.

I'd better be alone, than being in a relatioship I don't feel excited about. So, yeah, life's gonna have to surprise me!


----------



## rbella (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Hi...haven't haven't chatted with you in such a long time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Holy Crap! I had a ton of business stuff etc. to do - come back & you guys have yacked up a bunch of pages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hooya BooBie Bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
I missed you.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Rbella has been sad.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Hiii all. I read through the pages, but am not really retaining information right now. Back from work, exhausted and huunnngry. My boyfriend just offered me his ass for supper, ew._

 
I agree, this is too much for my head to handle!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'll try to pop in once in awhile to say, "hi", but I can't keep up.  I can't keep up!! Help me!!!!

Did you tell your boyfriend you have a much tastier ass you could have for dinner? (mama baboon's)

Hi Alibi


----------



## User93 (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Nita, I don't know how to find a decent bf here, seriously. I've had a lot (because I broke after 2 weeks), but I don't manage to keep my interest. 

I'm way too different to fit the 'regular brazilian guy' expectations. And I end up finding them boring and predictable. Plus, I have my mood problems. 

The best guys here end up being my friends, 'cos they are all taken. And, if there's something I AM NOT is a homewrecker.

I'd better be alone, than being in a relatioship I don't feel excited about. So, yeah, life's gonna have to surprise me!_

 
I understand you soooo good in that!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also never met any decent guy here before, and now i have my bf so i don't want anyone else. I dont know how i would date anyone else if we break-up. And just like you, before i always chose to be alone rather than dating some random guy. Plus yeah, i have mood troubles too sometimes :/ You gotta tell me more about "brazilian guys expectations" so i can have an idea if i fit! You are smoking hot and so cute, im sure life is already packing a surprise for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Rbella* - heeeey hun! I missed you and your stories about "mama Rbella" and "mr rbella'.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 6, 2008)

Hello everyone and Happy Saturday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Welcome Anita to the Bimbo thread!

Adina thanks for the advice on finding a dress.  I am going to try Cache, Bebe, and Ann Taylor later today so hopefully something there will work.  I am not the biggest fan of David's Bridal so hopefully I won't have to try finding something there.  I found a dress that I really like from Nordstrom but I can only buy it online.


----------



## laperle (Sep 6, 2008)

Rbella must be in her love nest in rbelland now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






As I said, there's always regular guys expectations. I don't know how you bf is, but I doubt he would be so into that, because he travelled half the world to meet someone he met online. IMO, that already puts him in an exception group. 

Anyway, things here are like the girl has to be a girl (pretty, nice body and not confronting men nor society) and please the guy prior to please herself. This way to treat women is way too old in my books, but it keeps working because the major part of the women behave in a way to maintain and feed this wheel.


----------



## laperle (Sep 6, 2008)

Happy Saturday, Katie!


----------



## User93 (Sep 6, 2008)

Yeah i get what you mean laperle-Mari! Guys often wanna be pleased prior to girls wishes (even my bf does it sometimes). Guess we all are more or less like that, i mean, who wouldnt like that? But yeah, some men's ideas about women is getting seriously old. 

Anyways, i gotta go sleep finally. Its over 2 am here -  didnt hear it from me. Thank you all for making my 1st bimbo day so sweet! And thanks Mari! Tty tomorrow cuties.


----------



## laperle (Sep 6, 2008)

good night, sweetie! have lovely dreams.


----------



## KikiB (Sep 6, 2008)

Happy Saturday to y'all too! Finally off work, and I get the next two days off to just relax, do my craploads of laundry (it's bra washing time again-which is hellacious, since I have 20+ bras to wash...and lump in all my sequinned tank tops), and maybe actually cook something. I am so lazy now when it comes to cooking.

Oh and here in the 206, it's going to be nice and warm all week!

Mari-I guess that is my problem. I'm not that pretty, I'm very outspoken (I can be very sassy), and my body does leave something to be desired, although I am trying to tone up over the winter. And this year, I think I can do it. I've lost a lot of the excess weight, and now it's about toning up so I look lean and not fleshy. And pleasing others before me? Well I don't go "How can I make your day?" at work like one of my managers (the one I am scared of) but it's all about meeting their needs before our own. That starts the minute I enter the store, and ends the minute I clock out-because we gotta look out for the MAC addict.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_elegant, do you have 28yo son? i'll be 28 soon!!! my mom had me with 20, how old were you when you had your son? You look even younger than my mom!!!_

 
Yep, I was 20 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Aw...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thats sweet of you. I have a really awesome close relationship with my son & my daughter in law.  

BTW - You're very pretty!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_
Elegant, where have you been girl? Hope you're back now!!_

 
I've mostly been here & in the color story threads.


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I oh-so-glamourously clean hotel rooms. At least it's a new, 4-star hotel, so it could totally be worse. 

Mari, you will now be Keith. Rachel, you're porkchop._

 





 Porkchop lmao. How did I get that lol.


----------



## KikiB (Sep 6, 2008)

I am lucky there is only one name I let people call me: Katie. Anything else and I yell at them. First day of school was always fun.


----------



## laperle (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Mari-I guess that is my problem. I'm not that pretty, I'm very outspoken (I can be very sassy), and my body does leave something to be desired, although I am trying to tone up over the winter. And this year, I think I can do it. I've lost a lot of the excess weight, and now it's about toning up so I look lean and not fleshy. And pleasing others before me? Well I don't go "How can I make your day?" at work like one of my managers (the one I am scared of) but it's all about meeting their needs before our own. That starts the minute I enter the store, and ends the minute I clock out-because we gotta look out for the MAC addict._

 
Yeah, people wanna be pleased, but I just can't live to please a male thinking this is my duty as a woman. Unless I feel like doing, which never really happens. 

People think I'm confronting them all the time, especially when I'm talking, there's something to do with my tone of voice, but I just do that with people I care, exactally because I do care. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Yep, I was 20 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Aw...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thats sweet of you. I have a really awesome close relationship with my son & my daughter in law.  

BTW - You're very pretty!_

 
You look younger than my mom! She's beautiful, but she still has some hippie inside, so she doesn't care much (only dipdown, mascara and gloss)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_





 Porkchop lmao. How did I get that lol._

 





I'm still trying to find out if it's better have a male name or a food one!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_off to just relax, do my craploads of laundry (it's bra washing time again-which is hellacious, since I have 20+ bras to wash... am so lazy now when it comes to cooking.

(I can be very sassy),  although I am trying to tone up over the winter._

 
I hate cooking & washing bras 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm sure you're much harder on yourself than you should be! - aren't we all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm working on toning  right now too .  I just started using 1lb. weights when I work out or ride my bike.  They're the kinda stretchy ring bands not those square velcro ones.


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 6, 2008)

Hells yeah to the Vegas trip!!  I'm a slot girl, too...and if we go around March (I don't care what year), we can celebrate my b-day!!  I gave up on reading all that I missed - everytime I moved forward a page, there was another new one!!

Becky, I'm sorry about your break up...but yay for the new job!  Now you can buy all the MAC you want!


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 6, 2008)

hey chiquitas!! 

have a lovely rainstorm tonight, so i should be on for a while!!

guys I feel like seriously getting such a crapload of MAC! Porkchop talk me down from it (LOL what a weird/funny/random nickname Samantha!) I'm a thinking I should wait until I either make a road trip to the US, get someone to get them for me! (b/c lord knows I can't wait til our meet up in 2010!)

but i freaking hope the plane ticket will not be too crazy.....eeek Samantha and I were checking and it is way over 500 slightly less than (IIRC) 1000, but by 2010? yikes. *here's hoping!*


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 6, 2008)

Umm, yeah...I'm in Boston and there's a little rainstorm Hanna making her way through.  Not cool.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 6, 2008)

Karin's back!!!  We've missed you!


----------



## laperle (Sep 6, 2008)

There 2 kitties and a bitch talking... Am I on an acid trip?


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 6, 2008)

Nope...we're a bunch of animal lovers here.


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 6, 2008)

rainstorm Hanna? intersecting......I don't like having my name shared with natural things like hurricanes. but my name is spelled different!

so whats the next collection you all are looking forward to? 
Me, it is probably the holiday mini sets.
but I do want to get some Sephora stuff!! (not sure yet what all, I do want a plum mascara, s&m e/s from UD, maybe some philosophy stuff (as I've heard good things but don't have any here)

any other "ooooh I love this product and would so recommend it to you crazy Canadian?"


----------



## KikiB (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_I hate cooking & washing bras 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm sure you're much harder on yourself than you should be! - aren't we all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm working on toning right now too . I just started using 1lb. weights when I work out or ride my bike. They're the kinda stretchy ring bands not those square velcro ones._

 
I didn't mean that you actually cook AND wash the bras...bras are not meant to be cooked.

See my thing isn't as much in the arms-it's my legs and then my stomach. The stomach is toning up on its own it seems...I feel like it is smaller. And my FitFlops have really helped my thighs, I've lost I think 2 inches off each one this year. While they aren't where I want them to be, I'm getting a jar of FatGirlSleep by Bliss, and maybe a bottle of The Love Handler, to help, since I am the typical Taurus...a bit lazy.

Speaking of which, I have my ultimate lazy-girl food: lasagna. Yum...Fred Meyer does a good vegetable one. Got it in the oven right now...


----------



## KikiB (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_rainstorm Hanna? intersecting......I don't like having my name shared with natural things like hurricanes. but my name is spelled different!

so whats the next collection you all are looking forward to? 
Me, it is probably the holiday mini sets.
but I do want to get some Sephora stuff!! (not sure yet what all, I do want a plum mascara, s&m e/s from UD, maybe some philosophy stuff (as I've heard good things but don't have any here)

any other "ooooh I love this product and would so recommend it to you crazy Canadian?"_

 
Well I do want to get the new UD stuff-the Velvet Rope liner set, the Baked BOU set, maybe the Spandex BOU set, and then a few 24/7 liners. Then I want to try Diorshow. Eventually. I can't spend a ton on mascara now. 

Next collection I am really looking forward to is Manish Arora-that is what I NEED. Then Sheer Minerals, which is going to rip a hole in my pocketbook. I'm skipping most of the Red She Said colour stuff for now. 

Of course, I will pay up to $30, pre-shipping, to get Oh Garnet in a full-sized lipstick, since that is my favourite EVER.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 6, 2008)

Hannah what type of Philosophy stuff are you interested in trying?  I ADORE their skincare line.  I have used it for almost a year and my skin has reacted really well to it especially the Hope in a Jar Moisturizer.  

I am looking forward to the Holiday collection and the mineralize line for the MSFs.  I can't wait to get details on the holiday sets!  Those have to be coming pretty soon since October is next month!


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_There 2 kitties and a bitch talking... Am I on an acid trip?_

 
Don't forget the porkchop!


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 6, 2008)

^^Lasagna is the best food to me in the world. EVER!
And yeah, I want some right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and I've disappeared for a few hours because.. in my whole history other than another time, I've never ever had cramps this bad before. T_T And I had to entertain my mom at the mall for a bit.

Btw. Since you guys told me I look like an Asian Gangster in my sword/prom dress pic, you may call me the Asian Gangster. xD


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 6, 2008)

Elaine sorry that you are not feeling well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Do you have a heating pad?  That usually makes cramps a little better.


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 6, 2008)

Hmmm...I spent a crazy amount of money on this vacation, but I did get a lot of good stuff.  I think I'm really looking forward to the MSF releases and I'll definitely pick up some of the Ungaro stuff.  I'm really going to have to tighten my belt.  (un)Fortunately, the CCOs around here didn't have much.  I picked up a few matte shadows that were on my list and a couple mattenes and glosses, but that's about it.  I did find quite a few new work clothes, though.  I took Adina's advice and hit the Elie Tahari outlet and I got two suit jackets for $150 - TOTAL!!  They didn't have the matching skirts, but I think I found one that will do for the black jacket, and I'll just keep my eye on e-bay and Nordies for sales.  I also got a killer pair of Cole Haan flats and a sassy patent grey pair of peep toes from Nordies.  I got a few other things as well, but those were the highlights.  I cleaned up pretty well.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 6, 2008)

Katie - No, I don't have any heating pads. I don't have anything cramp-relieving related stuff because 98% I usually don't get them. But when I do get them, they want to make up for when I never get them. So I have to just.. suck it up... curl in a ball, hold my knees and sleep.

And eee!
I'm going to a CCO tomorrow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Excited~


----------



## laperle (Sep 6, 2008)

Porkchop, I haven't mentioned you 'cos I was focused on 3 posts, each with an animal avatar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Plus, they would try to eat you, girl!


----------



## KikiB (Sep 6, 2008)

It will be interesting to see how the cards lay out-because I worked 46 hours 35 minutes last week, and then this week I worked VERY CLOSE to 40-I think it was 39 hours 21 minutes. I get 8+ holiday hours for Monday though, so about 15 hours of overtime. That's my Manish fund. Then I have some other money to play with. I definitely need no more Wallflowers for awhile, but I just bought two boxes of Caramel Pumpkin, and they are BOGO right now...plus the oil-to-cream body washes that we just got in can be used as a massage oil (then you rinse it off in the shower)...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Elaine-I feel you on the cramps. I think the fact that I work so closely with the same people has really regulated my periods, which used to be 5 weeks apart or longer. Now it's 4 weeks, clockwork. The joke at work is that eventually, we all will be cycling together, well those of us who don't take any form of the Pill (I'm not allowed to).


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 6, 2008)

^^ Yeah, my periods are only 3 weeks apart. But they come the same exact day of every month. Well, they used to. My body decided to scare me and make me think I was pregnant this time, though I wasn't. D:


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 6, 2008)

Ugh, cramps...feel better Elaine.  I don't get them very often, either, but when I do, I pound tylenol like no tomorrow.


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 6, 2008)

excuse my stupidity, but what does BOU stand for? I saw the mini liners for ud but own a few in the velvet rope, and the other seems quite bright.


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Hannah what type of Philosophy stuff are you interested in trying?  I ADORE their skincare line.  I have used it for almost a year and my skin has reacted really well to it especially the Hope in a Jar Moisturizer.  

I am looking forward to the Holiday collection and the mineralize line for the MSFs.  I can't wait to get details on the holiday sets!  Those have to be coming pretty soon since October is next month!_

 

wooohooo so much activity right now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm looking forsure at the hope in a jar moisturizer---such good reviews, plus maybe one of their funky smelling shower type washes.


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 6, 2008)

oh boy i totally forgot about the msfs later this season. but i barely use them as it is....i <3 the mineral blushes!!


----------



## rbella (Sep 6, 2008)

Hope in a jar rocks!  My all time fave product is Ponds Purely Polished Micro-Dermabrasion Scrub.  It is so awesome.  I need to remember to use it.  I see a noticeable difference in my skin when I do.  And trust me, my big ass pores need the help.


----------



## KikiB (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_excuse my stupidity, but what does BOU stand for? I saw the mini liners for ud but own a few in the velvet rope, and the other seems quite bright._

 
BOU=Best of Urban. It's got a shadow, a Heavy Metal liner (the Spandex one is actually based on the liner and not the shadow), a mini 24/7 pencil, and a mini UDPP. They run $32 US I believe.

The other ones aren't that bright, seriously. Lucky is a really good basic one with gold looks, Covet is the best green ever, Lust is a requirement since I do purples a lot, and then Electric was my first UD product ever.


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 6, 2008)

lol thanks for the review katie, as i don't have access to see them in person. 

adds to list! thanks for enabling me! (i think....lol)


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Hope in a jar rocks!  My all time fave product is Ponds Purely Polished Micro-Dermabrasion Scrub.  It is so awesome.  I need to remember to use it.  I see a noticeable difference in my skin when I do.  And trust me, my big ass pores need the help._

 
I am going to have to try that scrub Rbella.  Lately I have been using Avon's dial microdermabrasion system and I love it!  It has really helped with some of my stubborn acne scars and also my pores.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 6, 2008)

Ugh.
I really like Urban Decay, but those 24/7 liners do nothing for me. I have Electric, but.. yeah...... it smudges like crazy.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 6, 2008)

Does anyone know if Hard Candy is going out of business?  It seems like Sephora is getting rid of all of their hard candy stuff.  I used to adore Hard Candy when I was in high school.


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 6, 2008)

So, I finally place my Whoo-hoo, I passed the Bar Exam haul.  I got:

~ Copper Walnut Gloss
~ Platinum Pigment
~ 219 Brush
~ Blackberry e/s
~ Purple Haze e/s
~ Crystal e/s
~ Antiqued e/s
~ Beauty Marked e/s
~ Plum Dressing e/s

I cannot wait to try the gloss.  I think it will be so pretty over Platinum p/g!


----------



## rbella (Sep 6, 2008)

Coach-I have lots of scarring, big time sun damage and HUGE pores.  It is definitely not a miracle worker, but I really think that using it along with my Neutrogena Clear Pore Cleanser Mask.  I've tried so many high dollar items and I used to work for a Plastic Surgeon, I promise these are just as good.  

The only time I saw a massive difference in my skin was when I had laser resurfacing and that was one of the most painful experiences in my life.  Besides the Obagi Blue Peel.


----------



## Zantedge (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Does anyone know if Hard Candy is going out of business?  It seems like Sephora is getting rid of all of their hard candy stuff.  I used to adore Hard Candy when I was in high school._

 
yeah it seems like it but I don't know for sure. I really wanted their gloss in Psychedelic but it's gone now...

eta: k, they're not going out of business their stuff is going to only be sold on their website...


----------



## rbella (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_So, I finally place my Whoo-hoo, I passed the Bar Exam haul.  I got:

~ Copper Walnut Gloss
~ Platinum Pigment
~ 219 Brush
~ Blackberry e/s
~ Purple Haze e/s
~ Crystal e/s
~ Antiqued e/s
~ Beauty Marked e/s
~ Plum Dressing e/s

I cannot wait to try the gloss.  I think it will be so pretty over Platinum p/g!_

 
Congratulations!  You deserve a big haul!!  I love, love, love Plum Dressing and Blackberry.  And the 219 is one of my all-time favorite brushes.  I don't think it gets enough love.


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 6, 2008)

What, no boobie talk tonight?!  Where is Adina?


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 6, 2008)

yeah i wondered that too. i think they prob are. you don't hear much about ppl going ga-ga for hard candy.

do you remember YEARS ago when they had the nailpolish that IIRC was edible? never bought it but heard about it

rbella i freaking missed your post on philosophy! great to hear you love it too, so going in the basket!!!


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 6, 2008)

oooh karin nice choices!! what is the gloss? like lip gloss? or is it in a diff section? 

i really want blackberry and beauty marked!


----------



## rbella (Sep 6, 2008)

Adina is off with her man.  I am ignoring mine.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 6, 2008)

Woot for the big MAC haul!
Hard Candy probably isn't going out of business... but Sephora probably doesn't want to carry it anymore? It doesn't seem to be that popular. I've never used any Hard Candy.

I think the same is happening to Bourjois Paris?


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 6, 2008)

lol rbella and we are so thankful for you to be with us tonight!! yay bimbo funnnn!


----------



## rbella (Sep 6, 2008)

Thank you, thank you.  ***Bows***  My hubby is boring me right now, so I chose to ignore him.  It's all good though, he gets to watch COPS and eat ice cream sandwiches.  Are you all jealous of our flashy lifestyle?


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_oooh karin nice choices!! what is the gloss? like lip gloss? or is it in a diff section? 

i really want blackberry and beauty marked!_

 
It's a multi-use product from the Fall Trends.  I'm certain this color is mainly meant for eyes, given that it's a sparkly dark brown.  But I'd bet that a number of WOC could pull it off on their cheeks or dabbed on the lips.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Adina is off with her man. I am ignoring mine._

 
Too bad for her...I had a funny boobie story about myself.

I'm ignoring DH, myself...too many hours in the car together, so I need a break from him.


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 6, 2008)

lol i will not make any texas comments. poop i think i kinda did? my bad, please dont take offense!

you are now free to make jabs about me being a Canadian. yes we all live in igloos! lol (i wish sometimes in summer!)


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_So, I finally place my Whoo-hoo, I passed the Bar Exam haul.  I got:

~ Copper Walnut Gloss
~ Platinum Pigment
~ 219 Brush
~ Blackberry e/s
~ Purple Haze e/s
~ Crystal e/s
~ Antiqued e/s
~ Beauty Marked e/s
~ Plum Dressing e/s

I cannot wait to try the gloss.  I think it will be so pretty over Platinum p/g!_

 
Nice haul!  Blackberry is one of my favorites.  After all of your hard work you deserve a good MAC haul!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_What, no boobie talk tonight?!  Where is Adina?_

 






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Adina is off with her man.  I am ignoring mine._

 
Well I am glad that Mr Rbella gave you the laptop so you could be here with us!


----------



## rbella (Sep 6, 2008)

Make as many Texas comments as you want, I understand, trust me!!  

Purrrty, please tell me your boob story.


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 6, 2008)

yes karin please share!

that copper walnut does look good! 

blackberry.....oh jeez my mac and sephora list has skyrocketed. >_<


----------



## rbella (Sep 6, 2008)

Coach-he just went to get more ice cream.  I think I'll be good for a bit.  How in the hell can that man eat so much ice cream and not gain 1 single pound? HOW?????????????


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 6, 2008)

OK...well, it's not so much of a story as it is a discovery.  Apparently, I, Bimbos, am a flasher....when stupid drunk.  Many of you may recall the Lake trip a few weekends ago when I came back and told all of the boobie touching that was had (leaving the men-folk aboard the boat embarassed and sick of boobs by the end of the weekend).  Well, I've now been told that I whipped off my top and FLASHED everyone whilst squealing, "Wheeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!"  I do not remember this.  And in the words of Ron White, "I did not know this about myself." (Google him, he's hilarious - "Tater Tot", anyone?)

And I'm now known as "Tits McGee" in that little circle.  Apparently Tits McGee did not have the night off.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_OK...well, it's not so much of a story as it is a discovery.  Apparently, I, Bimbos, am a flasher....when stupid drunk.  Many of you may recall the Lake trip a few weekends ago when I came back and told all of the boobie touching that was had (leaving the men-folk aboard the boat embarassed and sick of boobs by the end of the weekend).  Well, I've now been told that I whipped off my top and FLASHED everyone whilst squealing, "Wheeeeeeee".  I do not remember this.  And in the words of Ron White, "I did not know this about myself." (Google him, he's hilarious - "Tater Tot", anyone?)

And I'm now known as "Tits McGee" in that little circle.  Apparently Tits McGee did not have the night off._

 








 For some reason I totally would not have guessed that you had this side Karin!  Too funny!


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 6, 2008)

Me, neither!!


----------



## rbella (Sep 6, 2008)

That is awesome!!!!!!!!!  Tits McGee, I love it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 6, 2008)

I miss the booby talk, too.
It's the only reason I joined you Bimbos in the first place!
Oh, I'm just keeding!


Hard Candy pallettes look really cute but I've never tried their products. They remind me of UD...


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Porkchop, I haven't mentioned you 'cos I was focused on 3 posts, each with an animal avatar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Plus, they would try to eat you, girl!_

 
Oh God. Porkchop, it makes me sound like I'm 1000lbs lol. I am more like Muffin Top. I have that lovely roll when I button my jeans. I refuse to buy a size bigger so I have my spare tire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. hey just more of me to love right?


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 6, 2008)

interesting. so i was thinking of building a sephora order but the cdn exchange on one sephora philosophy set to get me introduced to it goes from 78 US to 105 CDN! so I checked philosophy's site and it states shipping to Canada is 20.95, much cheaper for just the one item. 

now i just to see what kind of the shower gels scents are good and not


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 6, 2008)

Karin that is sooo funny! XD

The only stupid thing I ever did when I was drunk was get into a fight. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yeah, a stupid 18 year old guy decided to grab my ass.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_Hey bimbos, dont think i've posted on here since i was drunk the other night lol
anyways, i now have a job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im a bar tender! WOOO my first night tonight was kool although i dont know many drinks yet but i still loved it  lots and lots of tips_

 
Of course u made a lot of tips, you are SOOOOOOOO hot! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Girls, do you think it's worthy to make a tut of that Jungle Fever look? Some girls asked for it, but I'm not sure, 'cos my creasy is way too heavy and I feel the results would look completely different in normal creases. I just don't want to disappoint the girls who asked for it._

 
Yes. If I were to ever try out a tutorial on myself, id NEVER expect it to look the same as the original. My face is different than yours, plus my application is different...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Hey, hey, hey!!! When you get older you will begin to appreciate an old fart checking you out. When it happens to me now, I feel such a great sense of pride....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Why wouldnt they check u out,  Rbella's h-o-t. The entire 2 years I was with my boyfriend, i didnt get ONE look, or nobody ever tried to talk to me (I guess maybe because I was walking with a big black guy) But even when i was alone, nobody wanted me. Now once I was single, they were allllll over. So weird. But good. But ummm yah. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ive learned to appreciate the looks or hollers I get...heehee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_awww bimbos guess what

im drunk agen!!
hahahahaaa
omg
i love you all, im actually drunk and coming on SPECKTRA!!!!!! hahaa might hav some fotds up tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yesssss, ur FOTDs are some of my favorites...ur the reason I bought Costa Chic, but it doesnt look the same on me as it does on you


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 6, 2008)

Aaah, the things we do when we're drunk...and don't remember!!  Last time DH & I went out drinking with these folks, I got to ride in the back of a Ford Cobra SVT Convertible (with two of my other drunk friends) and DH drove us back to our friends' house for us to all sober up.  I think my two favorite "words" while drunk are "Wheeeee!!" and "Fasterrrrrrr!!"  I squealed both on our ride to the house.

Then 3 people went "streaking through the quad" - i.e. around the neighborhood at 2 a.m.  (Can you tell the group is a fan of Will Ferrell?)  I opted to stair surf on my belly.  Better choice.  I may need to grow up one of these days, but I don't wanna!!


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 6, 2008)

^^ Stair surf on the belly?!
Isn't that painful?! O_O


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 6, 2008)

Nah, it was only 7 stairs, and they were carpeted...and I was drunk.  Nothing ever hurts when you're drunk. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And there were no bruises the next day, unlike the big weekend at the lake.

OK, DH says it's bedtime, so nighty-night!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Aaah, the things we do when we're drunk...and don't remember!!  Last time DH & I went out drinking with these folks, I got to ride in the back of a Ford Cobra SVT Convertible (with two of my other drunk friends) and DH drove us back to our friends' house for us to all sober up.  I think my two favorite "words" while drunk are "Wheeeee!!" and "Fasterrrrrrr!!"  I squealed both on our ride to the house.

Then 3 people went "streaking through the quad" - i.e. around the neighborhood at 2 a.m.  (Can you tell the group is a fan of Will Ferrell?)  I opted to stair surf on my belly.  Better choice.  I may need to grow up one of these days, but I don't wanna!!_

 
I need to come party with you!  It sounds like you are the life of the party!  Ouch to the stair surfing on your belly!  Night Karin!


----------



## rbella (Sep 6, 2008)

CAM- I think you are gorgeous. I'd check you out.  How are things with the ex? I hope you realize just how beautiful you are!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 6, 2008)

Now you know you can't mention boobs without me popping my head in here! 

Time for me to ignore my man (he is online on his itouch while I catch up)


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 6, 2008)

Oh, it's the whole lot of us put together! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  We are a rockin' good time!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 6, 2008)

I agree with Rbella!  I think that CAM is so pretty.


----------



## rbella (Sep 6, 2008)

Nighty night, Tits McGee.


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Now you know you can't mention boobs without me popping my head in here! 

Time for me to ignore my man (he is online on his itouch while I catch up)_

 
Oh sure, now you show up, after I've been told to go to bed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Missed ya!


----------



## rbella (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm on the ghetto ass cell phone. Don't be jealous.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 6, 2008)

The word "boobies" made Adina's ears perk! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Glad to see you back!


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Sep 6, 2008)

I had a boob situation last week. I went swimming in the ocean in Florida. I was dipping my body in to cool off and felt a breeze. Yup, I lost my bikini top and flashed Miami Beach.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_Hope you are having fun girl! I couldn't believe I hadn't added you to my buddy list on here, but its now been done!_

 
Yay, I have friends!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Hooya BooBie Bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
We have missed you my dear!!! Don't be a stranger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_no he never told me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mari is very cute aswell, i will spe it with cyrilic - мариана 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Anita, I can read cyrillic too (I taught myself). Good to know i can say cicki or zhopa and someone else knows what i am saying!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_My boyfriend just offered me his ass for supper, ew._

 
My goodness, I can tell you stories that would make you throw up a little.

Mari, you are so incredibly gorgeous! Your pics are beautiful!

Kensie, you and your adventures with your dad are hilarious!

Becky- You and your drunkeness are hilarious!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Hells yeah to the Vegas trip!!  I'm a slot girl, too...and if we go around March (I don't care what year), we can celebrate my b-day!!_

 
March 28th is my bday so you know I am down!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_What, no boobie talk tonight?!  Where is Adina?_

 
I am here!!! Boobie talk can commence!

Funny story from me:

I was hugging my bf with him sitting and me standing over him. He of course was a bit above eye level with my chest so he looks down my shirt and his eyes get huge and he looks up at me and says:
"they just never end"

LOL, and Karin- I have never flashed anyone but heck I would get into the spirit in Vegas I am sure. Just get me tipsy enough, boobies will be everywhere!!

Rbella, here is my nightly proclamation of my love for you!

Rebecca, love to my big boobied lil  sis.

Katie, good luck with the dress search!!

Hey Katie (kiki), Rachel, and everyone else!


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 6, 2008)

I'd have been soooo embarassed flashing if I were aware of it.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_ 
Mari, you will now be Keith. Rachel, you're porkchop._

 
Haha my brothers name is Keith, (the one from the pic earlier..oh hey and my sisters name is Rachel. weird) lol @ porkchop

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Yeah, people wanna be pleased, but I just can't live to please a male thinking this is my duty as a woman. Unless I feel like doing, which never really happens. 

People think I'm confronting them all the time, especially when I'm talking, there's something to do with my tone of voice, but I just do that with people I care, exactally because I do care. _

 
I honestly love pleasing guys. Dont take that the wrong way, like I please everyone. But I honestly just...love it. Wow I probably shouldnt have told u guys that lol. But whatev 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Theres a pharmacist at my job,from Russia, and she has a thick accent but she is so cute. At first i didnt get along with her, because her voice/tone made it sound like she was ALWAYS yelling and mad, but she isnt. Shes adorable lol

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_hey chiquitas!! 

have a lovely rainstorm tonight, so i should be on for a while!!

guys I feel like seriously getting such a crapload of MAC! Porkchop talk me down from it (LOL what a weird/funny/random nickname Samantha!) I'm a thinking I should wait until I either make a road trip to the US, get someone to get them for me! (b/c lord knows I can't wait til our meet up in 2010!)

but i freaking hope the plane ticket will not be too crazy.....eeek Samantha and I were checking and it is way over 500 slightly less than (IIRC) 1000, but by 2010? yikes. *here's hoping!*_

 
Imiss you. Stop going away! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We are having some Hurricane Hannah(sp?) over here, lots of POURING rain and wind and stuff, but its cool. I just realized the hurricane and u share names lol. I want to buy a lot of MAC too. Grrrrrrr. I think I may just make a $50 purchase now, and one for the liners in suite array...heres hoping those liners are as good as the UD ones are



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_ 
so whats the next collection you all are looking forward to? 
Me, it is probably the holiday mini sets.
but I do want to get some Sephora stuff!! (not sure yet what all, I do want a plum mascara, s&m e/s from UD, maybe some philosophy stuff (as I've heard good things but don't have any here)_

 
I am literally looking forward to everything.I keep trying to budget....I want a little something from each collection....Ungaro, Suite Array, Manish, Cremesheen, Minerals, Red she Said....Im too broke for this! I still need a digital cam and a laptop.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.....Ill never be able to fit in anything nonMAC lol

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_ 
See my thing isn't as much in the arms-it's my legs and then my stomach. The stomach is toning up on its own it seems...I feel like it is smaller. And my FitFlops have really helped my thighs, I've lost I think 2 inches off each one this year. While they aren't where I want them to be, I'm getting a jar of FatGirlSleep by Bliss, and maybe a bottle of The Love Handler, to help, since I am the typical Taurus...a bit lazy._

 
Do the fit flops help ur ass any?? I dont need work on my thighs, but I have soem cellulite and I want a toner, BIGGER booty....?? well nevermind, since summer is over


----------



## rbella (Sep 6, 2008)

I was swimming in the ocean once, and a big-ass flying fish flew into the front of my bikini bottoms. I freaked out and started running to shore with a big fish flapping in my drawers. Got a lot of looks that day.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 6, 2008)

Ohhh, Elegant- did you know hooya or huy means penis in russian. Right Anita?


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 6, 2008)

OH.MY.GOD. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








  rbella, you just have the worst luck with creepy, scaly things, don't you?!


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Yay, I have friends!!!



We have missed you my dear!!! Don't be a stranger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anita, I can read cyrillic too (I taught myself). Good to know i can say cicki or zhopa and someone else knows what i am saying!



My goodness, I can tell you stories that would make you throw up a little.

Mari, you are so incredibly gorgeous! Your pics are beautiful!

Kensie, you and your adventures with your dad are hilarious!

Becky- You and your drunkeness are hilarious!



March 28th is my bday so you know I am down!



I am here!!! Boobie talk can commence!

Funny story from me:

I was hugging my bf with him sitting and me standing over him. He of course was a bit above eye level with my chest so he looks down my shirt and his eyes get huge and he looks up at me and says:
"they just never end"

LOL, and Karin- I have never flashed anyone but heck I would get into the spirit in Vegas I am sure. Just get me tipsy enough, boobies will be everywhere!!

Rbella, here is my nightly proclamation of my love for you!

Rebecca, love to my big boobied lil sis.

Katie, good luck with the dress search!!

Hey Katie (kiki), Rachel, and everyone else!_

 
Hi there Adina. Just in time for boobies. Ok that sounds bad. Oh wait, I am supposed to be studying, my bad lol.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 6, 2008)

Yay, you are still around Karin!

Rbella, that sounds insane!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_Hi there Adina. Just in time for boobies. Ok that sounds bad. Oh wait, I am supposed to be studying, my bad lol._

 
LOL Rachel, I am always back in time for the boobies. Heck, I am the boobies!


----------



## rbella (Sep 6, 2008)

Yeah, that one scarred me for awhile.  Needless to say, I don't swim in the ocean anymore....


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 6, 2008)

YouTube - Takin' A Ride - South Park Music Video - Kenny Gets High

Enough said


----------



## stv578 (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_lol i will not make any texas comments. poop i think i kinda did? my bad, please dont take offense!

you are now free to make jabs about me being a Canadian. yes we all live in igloos! lol (i wish sometimes in summer!)_

 
And we all watch hockey (which I do) and love beer (which I do) and say "eh", (which I do as well)!

So good evening ladies! I am impatiently waiting for Ungaro, even though I will only be allowing myself two items. I did hit the mall today to get some new clothes for work and shoes for my little man, but after all of what I spent, didn't even consider hitting MAC! 

Karin, great haul!  Plum dressing is one of my favourite purples, looks amazing with Signed, Sealed (which has the TOD next to it).  I actually got the idea from one of Shimmer's fotd's. i use nylon in the inner corner, plum dressing the outer 2/3rds of the lid and Signed, Sealed on the outer corner.  Makes for a really pretty plummy eye.


----------



## rbella (Sep 6, 2008)

Oh, I forgot to say "I LOVE YOU, ADINA!!"


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Yeah, that one scarred me for awhile. Needless to say, I don't swim in the ocean anymore...._

 
LMAO, yeah that would do it. I had fish swimming around my feet and I didn't know they were harmless at first so I when I felt them on my legs I started screaming like a 2 year old girl lol. I was afraid the lifeguards were going to tackle me lol.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_LOL Rachel, I am always back in time for the boobies. Heck, I am the boobies!_

 
LOL. You can be the boobies but I have to be the queen of muffin tops


----------



## laperle (Sep 6, 2008)

I've had several incidents showing more stuff than I should. The beach I go here in Rio has days of strong waves hitting. So, it happened to lose one of my bikini parts or even both (just once!) when I was getting out of the water. And the whole crowd could see it. Too good I'm short sighted and never see this kind of looks staring at me while I'm trying to cover up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and I have a large terrace and used to sunbath naked or half (depending on my mood) a lot, but I'm kinda sick of the neighbours watching and yell nasty stuff. 

I'm the devil when I'm drunk. I usually wake full of bruises, cuts or a stranger laying besides me.


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Enough said_

 
LMAO - the Cheesin' episode is one of my favorite (being a cat owner and all).  The boobs on that chick are banging - she's effing hot for a cartoon.  I love South Park.

OK, now I really have to go to bed.  We're going to Salem, MA - yay witches! - before our flight out tomorrow evening.  Then it's back to the daily grind come Monday.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_^^Lasagna is the best food to me in the world. EVER!
And yeah, I want some right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and I've disappeared for a few hours because.. in my whole history other than another time, I've never ever had cramps this bad before. T_T And I had to entertain my mom at the mall for a bit._

 
I hate Italian food...mostly just the tomato sauce. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Elaine sorry that you are not feeling well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do you have a heating pad? That usually makes cramps a little better._

 
I am always hot, always. I cant use heating pads for cramps, because I'll cook my insides lol. I just take like 7 Aleve and go to sleep LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_ 
do you remember YEARS ago when they had the nailpolish that IIRC was edible? never bought it but heard about it_

 
As soon as we started talking about Hard Candy, I thought of that. I wanted it SO damn bad....ugh i wonder if they still make it...

What about Caboodles makeup? I used to have lipglosses from them with like beads in it or something lol
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Thank you, thank you. ***Bows*** My hubby is boring me right now, so I chose to ignore him. It's all good though, he gets to watch COPS and eat ice cream sandwiches. Are you all jealous of our flashy lifestyle?_

 
Ahaha I love ice cream sandwiches. I like the neopolitan (sp) ones...mmmmmmmm

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_And I'm now known as "Tits McGee" in that little circle. Apparently Tits McGee did not have the night off._

 
haha Id never expect that from you! We do crazy things when drunk (exhibit a-glam8babe) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 At least u werent called Tits McGee just for walking down the hallway at school. Or how bout this one "PORN STARRRRR!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Like, come on now, guys would call me that in SCHOOL. Theyd scream it down the hallways, lol...because of my big chesticles and my glasses, they always said I looked like a naughty librarian. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LoL boys are so lame.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_interesting. so i was thinking of building a sephora order but the cdn exchange on one sephora philosophy set to get me introduced to it goes from 78 US to 105 CDN! so I checked philosophy's site and it states shipping to Canada is 20.95, much cheaper for just the one item. 

now i just to see what kind of the shower gels scents are good and not_

 
My offer still stands. I havent been to the mall in forever, they are tearing up EVERYTHING and redoing it, and putting in a Nordstroms. But its still open, and my offer still stands 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Karin that is sooo funny! XD

The only stupid thing I ever did when I was drunk was get into a fight. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yeah, a stupid 18 year old guy decided to grab my ass._

 
I used to fight guys allllll the time.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_CAM- I think you are gorgeous. I'd check you out. How are things with the ex? I hope you realize just how beautiful you are!_

 
Stop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol thank you! Things are going good....theres some mixed emotions running around me, but I dunno. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im just taking it day by day I guess.


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_LMAO - the Cheesin' episode is one of my favorite (being a cat owner and all). The boobs on that chick are banging - she's effing hot for a cartoon. I love South Park.

OK, now I really have to go to bed. We're going to Salem, MA - yay witches! - before our flight out tomorrow evening. Then it's back to the daily grind come Monday._

 
Enjoy Salem. I live like 15 to 20 mins from there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Its the most fun when it's Halloween but you can still have fun.


----------



## rbella (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm in the bathtub (naked-boobies and all) so I'll be back. Mr. Rbella just warned me not to drop this priceless cell in the baththub. God forbid should we have to buy a new one!!!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_I'm the devil when I'm drunk. I usually wake full of bruises, cuts or a stranger laying besides me._

 
Me too!  I always wake up with bruises after a night of partying.


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_Enjoy Salem. I live like 15 to 20 mins from there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Its the most fun when it's Halloween but you can still have fun.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
We were there last year about two weeks before Halloween, but we went too late and pretty much everything was all closed up.  We did get to see the witch trial show.  Should be a good time, though.  I don't think I'll ever get tired of Boston (or New England, in general) - it's one of my new favorite places.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Me too! I always wake up with bruises after a night of partying._

 
Ditto...and no one can ever fill me in on what happened.  Given the sizes of some of the ones I've had, you'd think _someone_ would remember.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Oh, I forgot to say "I LOVE YOU, ADINA!!"_

 
The feeling is of course mutual. In fact, I love you so much that I m going on aim right  now!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_LMAO - the Cheesin' episode is one of my favorite (being a cat owner and all).  The boobs on that chick are banging - she's effing hot for a cartoon.  I love South Park._

 
Enjoy Salem, bring us back a story!

Karin, I think you love boobs as much as I do!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Oh, and I have a large terrace and used to sunbath naked or half (depending on my mood) a lot, but I'm kinda sick of the neighbours watching and yell nasty stuff._

 
I don't think I would be brave enough to face everyone. God, if i lost my top I would lose it. There is no way I could cover my boobs with my hands.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_LOL. You can be the boobies but I have to be the queen of muffin tops
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Score! I have muffin tops too when the bra is too small!


----------



## laperle (Sep 6, 2008)

katie, i think i get kinda violent and expansive. so, bruises come in the package


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Happy Saturday to y'all too! Finally off work, and I get the next two days off to just relax, do my craploads of laundry (it's bra washing time again-which is hellacious, since I have 20+ bras to wash...and lump in all my sequinned tank tops), and maybe actually cook something. I am so lazy now when it comes to cooking._

 
You have 20+ bras!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_





 Porkchop lmao. How did I get that lol._

 
Damned if I know! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_





I'm still trying to find out if it's better have a male name or a food one!_

 
Technically, I was inspired for your new name by beer, if that helps you in this decision? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Hells yeah to the Vegas trip!!  I'm a slot girl, too...and if we go around March (I don't care what year), we can celebrate my b-day!!  I gave up on reading all that I missed - everytime I moved forward a page, there was another new one!!_

 
Hurray!!!!! Someone else to join the party!!! Oh, and to whomever asked about June earlier, HELL NO. Hannah and I would melt.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Umm, yeah...I'm in Boston and there's a little rainstorm Hanna making her way through.  Not cool._

 
We've got a bit of Hanna action starting up over here, too, and are expected to get a bunch of crap tomorrow because of it. Work is closing the 8th floor terrace on the harbourfront because of it.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_There 2 kitties and a bitch talking... Am I on an acid trip?_

 
Are you often on acid trips? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think we have plenty of weird stuff go on around here, though, which might sometimes cause people to wonder what's wrong with us... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_
so whats the next collection you all are looking forward to? 
Me, it is probably the holiday mini sets.
but I do want to get some Sephora stuff!! (not sure yet what all, I do want a plum mascara, s&m e/s from UD, maybe some philosophy stuff (as I've heard good things but don't have any here)

any other "ooooh I love this product and would so recommend it to you crazy Canadian?"_

 
Foundation, woman! You know my suggestion. If you get someone to do a CP for you at some point of some stuff, see if they can hook you up with a sample. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Actually, anything MUFE would be pretty hot. Some day, when I'm not broke... I'm trying to avoid starting another addiction. Because I know it will. I'm delaying the inevitable. I think I'll start with all the mattes.


----------



## laperle (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_I don't think I would be brave enough to face everyone. God, if i lost my top I would lose it. There is no way I could cover my boobs with my hands._

 
I'm short sighted, drink 3 cans of beer under the sun and am set, especially during the summer, when the sun makes me 3x drunker. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But, yeah, Adina...if you ever lose your top... All the guys would offer a hand to cover your babies!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I agree with Rbella! I think that CAM is so pretty._

 
Thank you so much...why are u guys so sweet? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Rebecca, love to my big boobied lil sis.
_

 
haha I love you too!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I was swimming in the ocean once, and a big-ass flying fish flew into the front of my bikini bottoms. I freaked out and started running to shore with a big fish flapping in my drawers. Got a lot of looks that day._

 
That sounds like something that would happen to me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_ 
I'm the devil when I'm drunk. I usually wake full of bruises, cuts or a stranger laying besides me._

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I'm in the bathtub (naked-boobies and all) so I'll be back. Mr. Rbella just warned me not to drop this priceless cell in the baththub. God forbid should we have to buy a new one!!!_

 
Doooo itttttt. hahahaha you would HAVE to get a new one. Wait....how do u see what we're writing....it all must be so little on ur cell phone!

Okay so I worked at the salon today from 9-230, then came home and went to the pharmacy from 4:30-7:30. So I had sort of a long day. Im looking forward to the checks Im gonna be getting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 WhoooooooHOOOOO! I actually should be saving, and paying my health insurance and rent. BILLS SUCK

Im using the Clean and Clear acne kit. it better start working. My skin SUCKS

Does anyone know where I can find not too expensive, short, sweater dresses? I really want one...


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 6, 2008)

Yay, samantha is here!!

Rbella, so you mean to tell us we are in the bathtub with you? That is hot!


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 6, 2008)

Hahahha @ the partying.
I remember once I was drunk and my friend was cross-faded. I was like.. "I'm drunk!!!!" He said.. "ME TOO!" We tried to high-five and missed. I fell down and he ran right into a wall. XD


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 6, 2008)

Rebecca, you know what I am going to say... Bebe has short sweater dresses!

Mari, does that mean all of you will cover me in vegas?


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 6, 2008)

Umm can we do an AIM chat or something? Does everyone hate me? Im on AIM? :sad:


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_We were there last year about two weeks before Halloween, but we went too late and pretty much everything was all closed up. We did get to see the witch trial show. Should be a good time, though. I don't think I'll ever get tired of Boston (or New England, in general) - it's one of my new favorite places.



Ditto...and no one can ever fill me in on what happened. Given the sizes of some of the ones I've had, you'd think someone would remember._

 
Yeah the nightime ghost tour is fun, and of course the witch museum, the house of seven gables, and haunted houses in pickering wharf are fun


----------



## laperle (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Rebecca, you know what I am going to say... Bebe has short sweater dresses!

Mari, does that mean all of you will cover me in vegas? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sure I cover! We can make a video tutorial and work a long distance coreography just for the ocasion. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





CAM-CAM, I can cover yours too.


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_The feeling is of course mutual. In fact, I love you so much that I m going on aim right now!



Enjoy Salem, bring us back a story!

Karin, I think you love boobs as much as I do!



I don't think I would be brave enough to face everyone. God, if i lost my top I would lose it. There is no way I could cover my boobs with my hands.


Score! I have muffin tops too when the bra is too small!_


----------



## laperle (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Hahahha @ the partying.
I remember once I was drunk and my friend was cross-faded. I was like.. "I'm drunk!!!!" He said.. "ME TOO!" We tried to high-five and missed. I fell down and he ran right into a wall. XD_

 
My Asias Gangsta, Grace Park Supastah, this scene must have been hilarious!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_lol i will not make any texas comments. poop i think i kinda did? my bad, please dont take offense!

you are now free to make jabs about me being a Canadian. yes we all live in igloos! lol (i wish sometimes in summer!)_

 
Well, I used to live in an igloo, but I had to move into a condo because my pet polar bear started a fight with Joe's pet beaver, and they broke through the wall.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_OK...well, it's not so much of a story as it is a discovery.  Apparently, I, Bimbos, am a flasher....when stupid drunk.  Many of you may recall the Lake trip a few weekends ago when I came back and told all of the boobie touching that was had (leaving the men-folk aboard the boat embarassed and sick of boobs by the end of the weekend).  Well, I've now been told that I whipped off my top and FLASHED everyone whilst squealing, "Wheeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!"  I do not remember this.  And in the words of Ron White, "I did not know this about myself." (Google him, he's hilarious - "Tater Tot", anyone?)

And I'm now known as "Tits McGee" in that little circle.  Apparently Tits McGee did not have the night off._

 
This story made me so happy. So happy.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Aaah, the things we do when we're drunk...and don't remember!!  Last time DH & I went out drinking with these folks, I got to ride in the back of a Ford Cobra SVT Convertible (with two of my other drunk friends) and DH drove us back to our friends' house for us to all sober up.  I think my two favorite "words" while drunk are "Wheeeee!!" and "Fasterrrrrrr!!"  I squealed both on our ride to the house.

Then 3 people went "streaking through the quad" - i.e. around the neighborhood at 2 a.m.  (Can you tell the group is a fan of Will Ferrell?)  I opted to stair surf on my belly.  Better choice.  I may need to grow up one of these days, but I don't wanna!!_

 
You better not grow up until after the Vegas trip, or never!! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_
LOL, and Karin- I have never flashed anyone but heck I would get into the spirit in Vegas I am sure. Just get me tipsy enough, boobies will be everywhere!!_

 
There will be so much boob action in Vegas! BOOBIES WILL BE EVERYWHERE. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And, oh, dude, some of the parties my friends and I have had... people have had more than boobies out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Someone once started _strip spin-the-bottle_. I was the one person who kept her clothes on, even though I was drunkity-drunk!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Do the fit flops help ur ass any?? I dont need work on my thighs, but I have soem cellulite and I want a toner, BIGGER booty....?? well nevermind, since summer is over 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The best thing you can do to help kill the cellulite is to keep it super well moisturized and massage it regularly. Try applying a heavy moisturizer and massaging it well once or twice daily, and it should actually improve some.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I was swimming in the ocean once, and a big-ass flying fish flew into the front of my bikini bottoms. I freaked out and started running to shore with a big fish flapping in my drawers. Got a lot of looks that day._

 
This story made me almost as happy as Karin's flashing story. Almost, because you didn't squeal, "wheeeeee!"

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Yeah, that one scarred me for awhile.  Needless to say, I don't swim in the ocean anymore...._

 
I swim in the ocean! I'm pretty comfortable with living creatures. I'll just talk to them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_And we all watch hockey (which I do) and love beer (which I do) and say "eh", (which I do as well)!_

 
I don't watch hockey, I don't say eh, and I dislike a lot of beers - but hot damn I love me some of the Irish ones.


----------



## rbella (Sep 6, 2008)

CAM-please pm on AIM sometime, I only have 3 friends: blind, sanayhs, and adina.  I don't even know if I am their buddies, but they are mine!!!  I'm on right now!!


----------



## rbella (Sep 6, 2008)

La Perle-I bet you could totally kick my ass.  I will always be your friend.

S-I love you more today than I did yesterday. If that is possible.

Adina-Boobs, Ass, Naked...OH YEAH!!

CAM-Come to Texas and live with me.

Darkish-There isn't one thing you say that doen't crack me up!!


----------



## rbella (Sep 6, 2008)

I also love muffin tops.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Me too!  I always wake up with bruises after a night of partying._

 
I always wake up with bruises, period.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Thank you so much...why are u guys so sweet? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





haha I love you too!!



That sounds like something that would happen to me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Doooo itttttt. hahahaha you would HAVE to get a new one. Wait....how do u see what we're writing....it all must be so little on ur cell phone!

Okay so I worked at the salon today from 9-230, then came home and went to the pharmacy from 4:30-7:30. So I had sort of a long day. Im looking forward to the checks Im gonna be getting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 WhoooooooHOOOOO! I actually should be saving, and paying my health insurance and rent. BILLS SUCK

Im using the Clean and Clear acne kit. it better start working. My skin SUCKS

Does anyone know where I can find not too expensive, short, sweater dresses? I really want one..._

 
Clean and Clear kind of sucks. Their stuff actually tends to be kind of harsh on the skin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Yay, samantha is here!!

Rbella, so you mean to tell us we are in the bathtub with you? That is hot!_

 
Hello, love. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




WOO BATHTUB PARTY! At some of my parties, we used to actually hang out and play cards in the bathroom. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Hahahha @ the partying.
I remember once I was drunk and my friend was cross-faded. I was like.. "I'm drunk!!!!" He said.. "ME TOO!" We tried to high-five and missed. I fell down and he ran right into a wall. XD_

 
PERFECT! I'd love to watch that.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Rebecca, you know what I am going to say... Bebe has short sweater dresses!

Mari, does that mean all of you will cover me in vegas? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oooh, yes, again, BOOBIE ACTION!


----------



## laperle (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_La Perle-I bet you could totally kick my ass.  I will always be your friend.

S-I love you more today than I did yesterday. If that is possible.

Adina-Boobs, Ass, Naked...OH YEAH!!

CAM-Come to Texas and live with me.

Darkish-There isn't one thing you say that doen't crack me up!!_

 

Bellissima, I won't kick your ass! I will put Russian Red on and kiss it, instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm not into bruising people I like (ok, I do, but in very specific ocasions).


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_
S-I love you more today than I did yesterday. If that is possible.

Adina-Boobs, Ass, Naked...OH YEAH!!_

 
I love you more, too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <333 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wooo nakie body parts!


----------



## rbella (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Bellissima, I won't kick your ass! I will put Russian Red on and kiss it, instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm not into bruising people I like (ok, I do, but in very specific ocasions)._

 
Ohhhh, maybe you could put So Scarlett on it???


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_ 




The best thing you can do to help kill the cellulite is to keep it super well moisturized and massage it regularly. Try applying a heavy moisturizer and massaging it well once or twice daily, and it should actually improve some.
_

 
heehee, Ill have someone else do it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_CAM-please pm on AIM sometime, I only have 3 friends: blind, sanayhs, and adina. I don't even know if I am their buddies, but they are mine!!! I'm on right now!!_

 
ugh whats ur screename??? I dont remember it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_ 
CAM-Come to Texas and live with me._

 
Um, I so would! I wuv you!!

I was gone for awhile due to being on the phone. Im back now. I have to get my inhalor though...my allergies are kicking my ass, and causing a small asthma attack. But nothing to worry about ladies.


----------



## laperle (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Ohhhh, maybe you could put So Scarlett on it???_

 
Bellissima, only if they make if permanent. I have very limited access to MAC here in Brazil. No LE for me.


----------



## laperle (Sep 7, 2008)

Yeah, I'm gonna try this moisturizing thing ASAP. 


Samantha, I wish I could go to one of your parties. They sound the kind of party I have fun.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Yeah, I'm gonna try this moisturizing thing ASAP. 


Samantha, I wish I could go to one of your parties. They sound the kind of party I have fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 7, 2008)

Ok, someone needs to find us Ethiopian food in Vegas. Or to take me to see Rbella after it. She and I need to get together for some yesiga wot and kitfo, for sure.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 7, 2008)

There are a few Ethiopian restaurants in Las Vegas by the convention center.  We might have to take a taxi but maybe one of us could flash the taxi cab driver to get free fare!


----------



## rbella (Sep 7, 2008)

Coach-why do you hate me?  Just as I was about to get a visitor.  Dammit!!


----------



## KikiB (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_You have 20+ bras!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yep...Katie had herself a VS obsession. Pretty much after I started working at BBW I decided to take advantage of my discount and get a new bra each paycheck. I haven't bought anything from there in months, because MAC wins. But during their sales, I skip MAC to get more bras. I NEVER shopped at VS when I was younger, my brother said, and still does, that their stuff is for skanks. My 3rd paycheck after I started working there...it was a night that I was working late and my parents/brother were at my dad's company party, and to rub it in his face I had my HUGE VS bag. The Wave Lace bra is my lover. I would have every bra of mine be that if humanly possible. Well that, and the $33 (for my size) Sexy Little Things bra.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Umm can we do an AIM chat or something? Does everyone hate me? Im on AIM? :sad:_

 
Oooh invite me in! Pweeze? I'm madametrista on AIM.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_CAM-please pm on AIM sometime, I only have 3 friends: blind, sanayhs, and adina. I don't even know if I am their buddies, but they are mine!!! I'm on right now!!_

 
If anybody is bored, I'm always on AIM. Like I just said, IM me at madametrista

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Do the fit flops help ur ass any?? I dont need work on my thighs, but I have soem cellulite and I want a toner, BIGGER booty....?? well nevermind, since summer is over 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well they don't help my ass as much as they helped slim my thighs-but my ass does look a bit more toned. I still have so much cellulite but damn, it's a lot less than what I used to have. They are insanely comfortable on the feet though. I have three pairs-the red, the silver, and then the bronze. I'm going to have to stop wearing them here soon because the weather will cool down, and that means more flats and such. Hopefully this year I'll be able to wear these really cute menswear-inspired Mudd heels-it's about training my feet for painful shoes. I have heels twice the height that hurt less that these suckers-but these don't clomp around. I just need good insoles that are massaging gel AND absorb odor, because wear them for a half hour and they stink to high heavens.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_YouTube - Takin' A Ride - South Park Music Video - Kenny Gets High

Enough said_

 
I LOVE THAT EPISODE! South Park is so f'ed up, but hilarious.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_There are a few Ethiopian restaurants in Las Vegas by the convention center.  We might have to take a taxi but maybe one of us could flash the taxi cab driver to get free fare! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*squeals* I am SO excited now. Guys, we have to gooooo! Bimbos eating together with their hands!!!!!! YES!!!

...will anyone else eat raw kitfo with me?


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Coach-why do you hate me?  Just as I was about to get a visitor.  Dammit!!_

 
I have nothing but love for you!  It is just that I want to come visit you and have you all to myself! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Oh okay!  Samantha can come visit you too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Plus I want you to come to Vegas with us!  Please, please, please..........


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Coach-why do you hate me?  Just as I was about to get a visitor.  Dammit!!_

 
I love you!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_*squeals* I am SO excited now. Guys, we have to gooooo! Bimbos eating together with their hands!!!!!! YES!!!

...will anyone else eat raw kitfo with me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What is raw kitfo?


----------



## KikiB (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_*squeals* I am SO excited now. Guys, we have to gooooo! Bimbos eating together with their hands!!!!!! YES!!!

...will anyone else eat raw kitfo with me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What's kitfo? I've never had Ethiopian food. My favourite though...well I don't have a particular style, as I am a very picky eater. Nothing with peppers, olives, yogurt, sour cream, peaches...or any kind of meat, poultry, or seafood.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_What is raw kitfo?_

 
Kitfo is a spicy beef dish. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It can be served raw, lebleb (half-cooked) or cooked (ew, no, just get yesiga wot if you want cooked). 

SO DELICIOUS.


----------



## KikiB (Sep 7, 2008)

Hmm...won't be eating that, seeing as it's spicy and there is beef. Katie cannot do spicy.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Kitfo is a spicy beef dish. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It can be served raw, lebleb (half-cooked) or cooked (ew, no, just get yesiga wot if you want cooked). 

SO DELICIOUS._

 
That sounds good to me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Although I don't know if I would eat raw beef.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 7, 2008)

Im a free spirit, i love everyone!

Annnnd, i don't eat many things. i would need a recc for something low fat, not spicy and yummy!


----------



## rbella (Sep 7, 2008)

Coach, you may have me to yourself, anytime baby.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Sep 7, 2008)

Man, this once a day shit is KILLING ME!!!! I feel soo lost without you girls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rbella.....I love you!!!

I would LOVE to go to Vegas with you girls! it would be a blast, I think we would get into a lot of trouble!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am done with level one at my school! YAY! I am just happy to start working on more clients. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hello to all the new bimbos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Hopefully the new p.o.s modem will show up in a couple days...........................


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_PERFECT! I'd love to watch that._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Darkish-There isn't one thing you say that doen't crack me up!!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_My Asias Gangsta, Grace Park Supastah, this scene must have been hilarious!!!!!!!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh, I have so many. We've got to be drunk together for you all to see it. I'm told I'm pretty much the funniest girl to watch at a party. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



At one point, me and friend stumbled back to our dorm and started rolling around on the floor in the lounge. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






And on the subject of Ethiopian food.. I want some!!!! Never tried before. O_O

And I LOVE VS bras too. Though.. I really only wear the pink line. Much cheaper and cute. Anything hot pink works for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Otherwise the bras don't do anything for me. It doesn't give me that coveted cleavage that I see on the models. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well, I have a few that give me a LITTLE something, but not a definite line.

More like little hump shadows.


----------



## laperle (Sep 7, 2008)

I wanna try this kitfo thing, then. Bring the half cooked, to avoid problems. I love carpaccios, but I'm not sure if kitfos are thin enough to be eaten raw. 


I just don't eat seafood. Weird for someone who lives by the sea, but I can't stand any of it.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 7, 2008)

I haaaaaaaaate seafood.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Im a free spirit, i love everyone!

Annnnd, i don't eat many things. i would need a recc for something low fat, not spicy and yummy!_

 
There is a lot to eat in Vegas that is low fat.  One of my favorite restaurants in Japonais in Mirage which is pretty healthy.  Another reason that Vegas will be a perfect place to go since there are so many food options.


----------



## rbella (Sep 7, 2008)

I love you, too Clslvr-I'm drunk, sorry!!!!!!!!


----------



## KikiB (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_And I LOVE VS bras too. Though.. I really only wear the pink line. Much cheaper and cute. Anything hot pink works for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Otherwise the bras don't do anything for me. It doesn't give me that coveted cleavage that I see on the models. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well, I have a few that give me a LITTLE something, but not a definite line.

More like little hump shadows._

 
See the Pink ones I don't trust for some odd reason-they only recently started doing them in a 36D. As for what I use, well it's a hell of a lot different for me, because I have too-large boobage but you honestly would not be able to tell because they are so saggy. I like cleavage too-and the Wave bras give it to me. There's also a really good Sexy Little Things bra that they don't do in my size anymore, but they did it last year as a test in the D-cup sizes, and it's a bit tricky to get used to, but it works well.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 7, 2008)

I adore Japanese food, mmmm sushi


----------



## KikiB (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I haaaaaaaaate seafood._

 
I used to love seafood and it was the hardest thing for me to give up, it will be one year this November that I gave it up. I loved grilled salmon, halibut/chips...


----------



## rbella (Sep 7, 2008)

Holy Shit I love sushi!!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Man, this once a day shit is KILLING ME!!!! I feel soo lost without you girls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rbella.....I love you!!!

I would LOVE to go to Vegas with you girls! it would be a blast, I think we would get into a lot of trouble!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am done with level one at my school! YAY! I am just happy to start working on more clients. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hello to all the new bimbos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Hopefully the new p.o.s modem will show up in a couple days..........................._

 
Allison I've missed you!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I haaaaaaaaate seafood._

 
Me too!  Yuck!!!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_That sounds good to me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Although I don't know if I would eat raw beef._

 
I know it sounds scary, but it's frigging delicious. I've eaten it tons of times, and as long as it's done properly, there are zero problems.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Im a free spirit, i love everyone!

Annnnd, i don't eat many things. i would need a recc for something low fat, not spicy and yummy!_

 
Most Ethiopian food is actually low fat! Has to do with being cooked with water and stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Man, this once a day shit is KILLING ME!!!! I feel soo lost without you girls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rbella.....I love you!!!

I would LOVE to go to Vegas with you girls! it would be a blast, I think we would get into a lot of trouble!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am done with level one at my school! YAY! I am just happy to start working on more clients. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hello to all the new bimbos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Hopefully the new p.o.s modem will show up in a couple days..........................._

 
You are missed!! CONGRATS on finishing level one!! My friend is just finishing up hair school and wanted me to be a model for a hair competition, but the timing sucks - that, and what he was describing would not work for my hair AT ALL. He wants to do a short, non-layered funky cut on someone with straight hair. I have curly hair that NEEDS layers.

Come to Vegas with us!!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Oh, I have so many. We've got to be drunk together for you all to see it. I'm told I'm pretty much the funniest girl to watch at a party. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



At one point, me and friend stumbled back to our dorm and started rolling around on the floor in the lounge. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






And on the subject of Ethiopian food.. I want some!!!! Never tried before. O_O

And I LOVE VS bras too. Though.. I really only wear the pink line. Much cheaper and cute. Anything hot pink works for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Otherwise the bras don't do anything for me. It doesn't give me that coveted cleavage that I see on the models. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well, I have a few that give me a LITTLE something, but not a definite line.

More like little hump shadows._

 
One time when I was living in residence and drunk, I ran up four flights of stairs so I could go visit the worms (we had a vermicomposter). Then, I went and mopped my room. 

Ethiopian food is DELICIOUS. ...Can I grab your itty bitties? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_I wanna try this kitfo thing, then. Bring the half cooked, to avoid problems. I love carpaccios, but I'm not sure if kitfos are thin enough to be eaten raw. 


I just don't eat seafood. Weird for someone who lives by the sea, but I can't stand any of it._

 
Kitfo is actually super finely ground - we put ours through a food processor before preparing it. Mmm, raw beef mush. <3!


----------



## rbella (Sep 7, 2008)

Come to vegas with us, come to vegas with us.  Oh just rub it in.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 7, 2008)

As for seafood, I love shellfish, but am not much a fan of swimmy fish. I like haddock and lived off of tuna sandwiches in junior high, but that's another story, and not a particularly cheerful one.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 7, 2008)

Katie - Oh I see. I really think the Pink line is meant for little uns like me. D: I fill those cups up perfectly, I can't with the other bras.

The wave didn't do anything for me.
And Sexy Little Things aren't A-sized. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And they're so cute too. I can work the 32B ones.. but the little heart clasp.. I pull that thing out all the way and it does nothing for me still.
Biofits don't do squat either.

But I just love the Pink line in general, I live in those sweats.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I haaaaaaaaate seafood._

 
Me toooooo! I can't stand it! But I love shrimp cooked in butter and garlic for some reason.

Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.
But I LOVE JAPANESE FOOD.
YEAH!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Come to vegas with us, come to vegas with us.  Oh just rub it in._

 
I love you!!!!! You know we wish you could come too.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Come to vegas with us, come to vegas with us.  Oh just rub it in._

 
I am serious about that suitcase!  Otherwise I will drive from Seattle to Houston to get you and then we will drive together to Las Vegas.  I hope you don't mind that I drive fast and I like to sing Mariah Carey at the top of my lungs while I drive.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really hope that we do all go to Vegas together some day!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 7, 2008)

I love that the pink line now has collegiate stuff.   It is too cute but so far it hasn't added my college yet.  But when they do I will seriously get all of it!


----------



## rbella (Sep 7, 2008)

I love that you sing at the top of your lungs because it will drown out my horrible voice!!!!!!!!


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I love that the pink line now has collegiate stuff.   It is too cute but so far it hasn't added my college yet.  But when they do I will seriously get all of it!_

 
IT HAS MY COLLEGE!
I love the UCLA stuff! It's so cute!!!!!
I don't have the underwear, any of the t-shirts, the pillow, the tote, or the blanket, but I did get the sweats. It's all too expensive for a little brokeass like me.


----------



## KikiB (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_^^Oh I see. I really think the Pink line is meant for little uns like me. D: I fill those cups up perfectly, I can't with the other bras.

The wave didn't do anything for me.
And Sexy Little Things aren't A-sized. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And they're so cute too. I can work the 32B ones.. but the little heart clasp.. I pull that thing out all the way and it does nothing for me still.
Biofits don't do squat either.

But I just love the Pink line in general, I live in those sweats. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yep, the Pink line is meant for a younger audience...and well, I was a 36D at the age of 15. You do the math.

I haven't tried Biofit, since it won't have as much push-up for a D-cup. There's this new Beauty Secret bra that is on the website though and I might have to get it. One of my old managers LOVED the Dream Angels one...but I don't do demi cup bras. Only push-up. I have two of the $71 rhinestone bras-one in red, and one in green. I can't wait to see the VS holiday stuff. In other news though, I found out what OUR Black Friday GWP is going to be. Seriously, if anybody is interested in hearing...they will seriously be going nuts.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_One time when I was living in residence and drunk, I ran up four flights of stairs so I could go visit the worms (we had a vermicomposter). Then, I went and mopped my room. 

Ethiopian food is DELICIOUS. ...Can I grab your itty bitties? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Why yes, only YOU can grab my itty bitties.
Now now ya'll don't fight over me now. I don't have enough to go around.

And you ran to go look at worms?!


----------



## KikiB (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I love that the pink line now has collegiate stuff. It is too cute but so far it hasn't added my college yet. But when they do I will seriously get all of it!_

 
I'm just lucky that for the most part, I can avoid all the Pink fall stuff-I don't need collegiate stuff, and the whole U of Pink stuff is kinda old. I do need to go to Southcenter though to see if they got the bed sheets in yet...and also go back for Half-Yearly to get more luggage, since I'll need it for when I go to Laramie in February.


----------



## laperle (Sep 7, 2008)

Rbella and Elaine and even Becky are making me want to get completely drunk. 


Samantha, so there's a food processor? I think I've eaten something exactally like that, but it was sirian-lebanese. 

Looks like that and a love it:


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Yep, the Pink line is meant for a younger audience...and well, I was a 36D at the age of 15. You do the math.

I haven't tried Biofit, since it won't have as much push-up for a D-cup. There's this new Beauty Secret bra that is on the website though and I might have to get it. One of my old managers LOVED the Dream Angels one...but I don't do demi cup bras. Only push-up. I have two of the $71 rhinestone bras-one in red, and one in green. I can't wait to see the VS holiday stuff. In other news though, I found out what OUR Black Friday GWP is going to be. Seriously, if anybody is interested in hearing...they will seriously be going nuts._

 
Geebus. O_O I've been a 34A my whole time of having boobs.
So I guess it's going to stay that way. D: Unless I go on birth control or something.

Poop. I can wear a few of the Very Sexy's... those give me little humps. And I LOVE the Pout bras. Those give me a little more than humps. Still not a lot of cleavage.. but I won't complain, that's the best I can get.

I LOVE the VS holiday stuff too! Especially the little Santa outfit they release every year. Not that any of that has anything to do with me... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What's the Black Friday GWP?


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 7, 2008)

No offense Mari but that looks so gross!  If that is what Samantha was talking about then count me out!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I love you!!!!! You know we wish you could come too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Um, she is coming. end of story

VS is expensive.

WHY didnt ANY of u remind me to take my allergy medicine? Geez...I hope I dont stop breathing in my sleep!


----------



## KikiB (Sep 7, 2008)

Never been drunk here! Never even tried alcohol. My body can't even digest alcohol that is in a pasta sauce that has been cooked...and the alcohol evaporates off. So yeah. Luckily I don't have people who are going to try and get me drunk-probably my only actual friend (who moved back home) and I joke that someday, we will go to Vegas, play some slots at a Wynn hotel (since they are non-smoking), and not drink. Good times.


----------



## KikiB (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Geebus. O_O I've been a 34A my whole time of having boobs.
So I guess it's going to stay that way. D: Unless I go on birth control or something.

Poop. I can wear a few of the Very Sexy's... those give me little humps. And I LOVE the Pout bras. Those give me a little more than humps. Still not a lot of cleavage.. but I won't complain, that's the best I can get.

I LOVE the VS holiday stuff too! Especially the little Santa outfit they release every year. Not that any of that has anything to do with me... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What's the Black Friday GWP? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The Pout bras are a failure for me. Cute, but big boobs are bad for Pout.

I love the Santa outfits too-I have the one from 2 years ago, and then 2 of last year's (since they had several). I also really wanted to get the Flight Attendant outfit, but I've been leery of ordering online, so yeah. I'm getting rid of all of that though...it sits in a drawer in one of my vanities. I won't have any use for it because I see myself being done with you-know-who very shortly, so it's going in the trash.

Okay, so our Black Friday GWP is inspired by the awards show swag bags. It's an eco-shopper tote filled with three full-sized Black Amethyst bodycare products, a full-sized Eucalyptus Spearmint product (dunno which yet), a full-sized Mentha foot cream (which is amazing), a Wexler sample size serum, a Black Amethyst EDT vial (dunno if it's a tiny one, like the ones we get as gratis, or a half-ouncer), and then a couple other full-sized bodycare products. It's going to be free with a $40 purchase.

Girls, you will want to line up outside your local BBW for this one-well if you're here in the States.

Oh and may I add that it's better than what VS does? They do a tote that is free with a $60, and it only has sample-sized stuff. It's fun for little things but I don't use Love Spell, I HATE Heavenly, and the Beauty Rush bodycare I heard is crap.


----------



## kobri (Sep 7, 2008)

Man you guys are chatty this weekend! I can't keep up! Katie GWP deets stat!


----------



## kobri (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_The Pout bras are a failure for me. Cute, but big boobs are bad for Pout.

I love the Santa outfits too-I have the one from 2 years ago, and then 2 of last year's (since they had several). I also really wanted to get the Flight Attendant outfit, but I've been leery of ordering online, so yeah. I'm getting rid of all of that though...it sits in a drawer in one of my vanities. I won't have any use for it because I see myself being done with you-know-who very shortly, so it's going in the trash.

Okay, so our Black Friday GWP is inspired by the awards show swag bags. It's an eco-shopper tote filled with three full-sized Black Amethyst bodycare products, a full-sized Eucalyptus Spearmint product (dunno which yet), a full-sized Mentha foot cream (which is amazing), a Wexler sample size serum, a Black Amethyst EDT vial (dunno if it's a tiny one, like the ones we get as gratis, or a half-ouncer), and then a couple other full-sized bodycare products. It's going to be free with a $40 purchase.

Girls, you will want to line up outside your local BBW for this one-well if you're here in the States._

 
Holy that's quite the GWP, what does the Black Amethyst smell like? My SIL is going down to the states for Black Friday so I was going to get her to pick me up some stuff.


----------



## laperle (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_No offense Mari but that looks so gross!  If that is what Samantha was talking about then count me out!_

 
Samantha's stuff looks even worse. But they taste great, at least mine does, I promise. 

I love meat, italian, some french, indian, chinese, thai and many others, but my FAVORITE stuff is dessert. I'm a sugar fanatic (so are my cellulites!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





And I love dancing!


----------



## KikiB (Sep 7, 2008)

Like seriously, in the two years I have been there, they have upped the ante because traffic was down in stores last year...two years ago, it was a free EDT with a $30 purchase...which we thought would sell out, but we ended up practically sitting on them. We could have played Perfume Floor Hockey. Then last year it was a set of 4 purse sprays-Sensual Amber, Warm Vanilla Sugar, Sweet Pea, and Japanese Cherry Blossom-with a coupon to get a full-sized perfume for $10. I hope that VS ups the ante too-like having a cute tote. I'm sorry, I have used the one from last year exactly 5 times-it's so bulky.

The Black Amethyst is unusual-it's a chypre fragrance, which is new for us. It's very earthy, very sensual. It is selling out at my store. Here's the link: Bath & Body Works - Bath & Body : Black Amethyst

As far as sales go...I dunno what the promos will be yet. Traditionally Wallflowers go $5 til noon, then 2/$10 til closing.

I am hoping that my mall does Midnight Madness, because I am very nocturnal-just go in, work, shop, be home by noon.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 7, 2008)

Dear Cricket,

Sigh. Look, little buddy. I understand that you may have taken a wrong turn somewhere and just mistakenly ended up in our laundry room, where you sat for days and rubbed ur teeny weeny knees together just to make sure everyone knew u were there. I'm sure youd much rather be outside with the thousand of other crickets I hear (every. single. night.) But heres the thing...you're still in the house. And that would be fine, except for Im terrified of you. No, dont be sad! Its not just you, its all bugs. You guys literally terrify me, to the point where I shake and cry hysterically. 

All was fine until you decided to go into the living room, so i can catch a glimpse of you. I threw numerous pillows on you, including a sneaker, just so you'd get the hint, but you must not have. Please....don't be there when I wake up? And dont eat me, crawl on me, lick me, hop on my face....just dont. 

And dont take the whole sneaker/pillow thing personal....you know how it is. 

Love, Rebecca


----------



## KikiB (Sep 7, 2008)

The funny thing is, they say that the BA is inspired by "chic, sensual women" which I am definitely NOT. I hate sensual fragrances-give me a gallon or two of L de Lolita Lempicka, and I am a happy girl. I love my quirky fragrances! Hypnose is as close to a sensual as I will get-and it is quirky still, with the vetiver and vanilla.


----------



## rbella (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Dear Cricket,

Sigh. Look, little buddy. I understand that you may have taken a wrong turn somewhere and just mistakenly ended up in our laundry room, where you sat for days and rubbed ur teeny weeny knees together just to make sure everyone knew u were there. I'm sure youd much rather be outside with the thousand of other crickets I hear (every. single. night.) But heres the thing...you're still in the house. And that would be fine, except for Im terrified of you. No, dont be sad! Its not just you, its all bugs. You guys literally terrify me, to the point where I shake and cry hysterically. 

All was fine until you decided to go into the living room, so i can catch a glimpse of you. I threw numerous pillows on you, including a sneaker, just so you'd get the hint, but you must not have. Please....don't be there when I wake up? And dont eat me, crawl on me, lick me, hop on my face....just dont. 

And dont take the whole sneaker/pillow thing personal....you know how it is. 

Love, Rebecca_

 
OMG!!!  You poor, poor thing.  Kill me now.


----------



## kobri (Sep 7, 2008)

I love B&BW stuff. Although it seems like everytime I find a new fave, it's discontinued by the time I go back. I still miss Daffodil Fields, and I just looked up Pink Grapefruit (love love love) and it's only hand stuff now??noooo!


----------



## KikiB (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_I love B&BW stuff. Although it seems like everytime I find a new fave, it's discontinued by the time I go back. I still miss Daffodil Fields, and I just looked up Pink Grapefruit (love love love) and it's only hand stuff now??noooo!_

 
Our store is Signature Collection segmentation, so we are actually bringing back Pink Grapefruit in selected forms. If you guys want to fly down to Seattle and hit the Northgate store...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will try and look and see some stores in the NE that will be carrying that though. Where would your SIL be going exactly?

Honestly, they never should have gotten rid of Pink Grapefruit. That, Sheer Freesia, and Cool Citrus Basil should be on the walls in full bodycare. Same with Pearberry.


----------



## rbella (Sep 7, 2008)

Night ladies.  early morning tomorrow and open houses.  have fun!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KikiB (Sep 7, 2008)

Have fun with that!

I'm just excited because it's the Seahawks opener...but not home sadly


----------



## laperle (Sep 7, 2008)

OK, random question for you, my specktra gurus: How can I erase my dark brow in order to create something way more fierce in this matter? I have dark brow brows and they sparse but kinda large. I was willing to recreate them to enhance the shadowing space and do something really out of the usual. 

Does anyone has any idea?


----------



## kobri (Sep 7, 2008)

I think they are going to Bangor ME that weekend, but Boston like 2 weeks before that so it's good to hear that some stores might be getting it or still have it maybe? Although my Nan is going to Cape Cod next week so I might get my aunt to check for some around her (NH/MA) if it is still around.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Why yes, only YOU can grab my itty bitties.
Now now ya'll don't fight over me now. I don't have enough to go around.

And you ran to go look at worms?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Yes! And I talked to them!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Um, she is coming. end of story

VS is expensive.

WHY didnt ANY of u remind me to take my allergy medicine? Geez...I hope I dont stop breathing in my sleep! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I didn't remind you because I haven't taken mine yet!

G: 






You'll have to just shut your eyes and try it, because, dude... It's so worth it.

Night all!


----------



## KikiB (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_I think they are going to Bangor ME that weekend, but Boston like 2 weeks before that so it's good to hear that some stores might be getting it or still have it maybe? Although my Nan is going to Cape Cod next week so I might get my aunt to check for some around her (NH/MA) if it is still around._

 
Stores won't be setting it until later this month. We pulled it all from the floor in January, brought it back for Half-Yearly, and now it's sitting catching dust in our back room.

I can definitely try and find the list on Tuesday (when I work next) though. I'll let you know if there are any stores in the Northeast that carry it.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 7, 2008)

Cheesing is FONtoDUE... I loved that episode, too.

Oh, if you guys like Ethiopian food then you'll love Ghanaian food. Come over to my house and cook you guys some. I hate to brag but I've been told I'm a really good cook. I'll get you all FAT!

It's funny how the girls with the big boobs love to talk about it. I remember my (former)friend and I would blab about our boobs because it was something we could relate to. Then once, my other friend who is seriously flat-chested groaned,
"Oh, shut the fuck up about your tits already!!!"
but she had really wide hips and ALL she'd ever talk about was how curvy her hips were and how hard it is to find jeans.
Ummm... hypocrite! 

And, I know I've only been on here for two days but... I think I love you guys.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_OK, random question for you, my specktra gurus: How can I erase my dark brow in order to create something way more fierce in this matter? I have dark brow brows and they sparse but kinda large. I was willing to recreate them to enhance the shadowing space and do something really out of the usual. 

Does anyone has any idea?_

 
Are you talking about bleaching them or changing the shape?
Or using that stuff people put over their brows to create the illusion that they don't hhave any???


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 7, 2008)

^^I WANNA TRY! THAT FOOD BOTH SAMANTHA AND MARI PUT UP.

Okay. Mari. Me and you. LOVE THE SAME THINGS. Food wise.
I want you to come to Cali. We'll be fatties together and be best friends. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pwease?

Rebecca - OMG. When I was up at my boyfriend's house. A cricket got in. I didn't know. I was like.. WOW, that is a LOUD cricket. My bf walked in and was like.. "So there's that giant cricket right there next to you." I screamed.. SO LOUD. Leaped over the couch. And yelled.. "KILL IT!!!!!!!!!!" And he was like.. "Okay, okay." Laughing. And gets a fly swatter and like.. just squishes it. So anti-climatic. He should have made a flourish like.. "ME TO THE RESCUE. I SHALL SAVE YOU FAIR DAMSEL." But leave it to him for ideas. And he goes to throw it away by using the fly swatter and it flies out of it somewhere (meaning he missed) and he yelled...

"AY-YAAAAAAAAAAAAAH" like a true Asian man. XD

Katie- that is an awesome GWP. O_O
And you BBW sounds more awesome than ours. D:
I have last year's Santa outfit. I hope this year has white fur again. It's much cuter that way. And yeah, I guess I would like Pout and Pink.. because I have little boobies. xD You have bigger ones.. so yes, the other ones work for you too. When I go bra shopping with my friend, I ENVY her cleavage. ENVY. She wears the ones you like too.


----------



## KikiB (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm trying to get THIN, not FAT. As in, stock the freezer with Lean Cuisine fettucini alfredo and cheese ravioli.

Try having big tits AND a big ass. It is impossible for the most part for me to find jeans, and a lot of dresses look terribly gauche on me.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Cheesing is FONtoDUE... I loved that episode, too.

Oh, if you guys like Ethiopian food then you'll love Ghanaian food. Come over to my house and cook you guys some. I hate to brag but I've been told I'm a really good cook. I'll get you all FAT!

It's funny how the girls with the big boobs love to talk about it. I remember my (former)friend and I would blab about our boobs because it was something we could relate to. Then once, my other friend who is seriously flat-chested groaned,
"Oh, shut the fuck up about your tits already!!!"
but she had really wide hips and ALL she'd ever talk about was how curvy her hips were and how hard it is to find jeans.
Ummm... hypocrite! 

And, I know I've only been on here for two days but... I think I love you guys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love you too! XD And that Cheesing episode.

And I am DOWN to try any food! Please make me fat. My hobbies with my friends is to go out and be fatties.

And trust me all of you, the raw beef isn't the weirdest. Taiwanese food is pretty damn weird. My dad had me eat duck feet skin soup. WTH?! It was like.. rubber jello. O_O 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I don't mind the tit talk. I talk about them too. Just I'm little. T_T


----------



## KikiB (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Katie- that is an awesome GWP. O_O
And you BBW sounds more awesome than ours. D:
I have last year's Santa outfit. I hope this year has white fur again. It's much cuter that way. And yeah, I guess I would like Pout and Pink.. because I have little boobies. xD You have bigger ones.. so yes, the other ones work for you too. When I go bra shopping with my friend, I ENVY her cleavage. ENVY. She wears the ones you like too._

 
Ours is an A-volume, so we are the third largest in my district-and we were also the first of the new design stores in the company. Now all the new or remodeled stores are going to have the white look-which is way better. REAL HARDWOOD FLOOR, FOLKS! 

I liked the white fur way better, TBH. We do wear the Santa hats at work, although last year Express had gold sequinned ones-they would have sold out if they were for sale.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 7, 2008)

Duck feet?!?! *puke*

My parents frickin eat snails (not like escargot), pigsfeet, fish eyeballs, cow tongue, chicken toes, goat balls... oh god!
Ima stick with hamburgers and chicken wings, thank you very much!


I'd rather have big tits and ass, than big tits and no ass (which is essentially what I have)
You know how hard it is being a black girl with no ass and who can't dance on top of that.


----------



## KikiB (Sep 7, 2008)

^And I'll stick with my pud see ew with fried tofu, merci.


----------



## KikiB (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I'd rather have big tits and ass, than big tits and no ass (which is essentially what I have)
You know how hard it is being a black girl with no ass and who can't dance on top of that._

 
I mean I have both-but I can't sing, I can't dance, and I can't act. I can act dramatic, but that's all I have to show for being an honour bar Thespian. I totally wasted my time on that drama stuff, I should have gotten my grades up, gotten in shape, and gone out for cheer.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Duck feet?!?! *puke*

My parents frickin eat snails (not like escargot), pigsfeet, fish eyeballs, cow tongue, chicken toes, goat balls... oh god!
Ima stick with hamburgers and chicken wings, thank you very much!


I'd rather have big tits and ass, than big tits and no ass (which is essentially what I have)
You know how hard it is being a black girl with no ass and who can't dance on top of that._

 
I'm an Asian girl with an ass, well, a proportional ass. It suits me, big in Asian standards I guess. Which would be fine by me. If my dude was an ass man, this time he is unfortunately not. He's a boobs guy. Why?! lol.

Oh right. My parents eat pigsfeet.. pigs blood, cow tongue, cow stomach.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They eat such weird food!

I'll stick to you know.. normal food. Lasagna.. pasta.. rice.. hahaha the works.


----------



## KikiB (Sep 7, 2008)

I attract a lot of ass men-but I want a man who is into thin girls. As far as ideal man, I don't want to sound non-PC...but I want a blonde Abercrombie type.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 7, 2008)

^Actually, I'll admit... I love tripe (sheep's stomach)... so good! But other than that, no freakish meats!

When I was younger, I actually used to have a big butt, then it deflated from sitting on it for so long... :'(

I'm such a horrible dancer it's pathetic... unless the funky chicken, the running man, and the sprinkler are considered real dance moves. I'm actually a good singer (or so I've been told) but I have too much stage fright, I could never sing in front of  bunch of random people.


What's PC stand for? obviously not personal computer, right???


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 7, 2008)

Well I think that the boyfriend and I are going to go out for the evening to a local bar.  I will catch up with you all tomorrow!


----------



## KikiB (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I'm such a horrible dancer it's pathetic... unless the funky chicken, the running man, and the sprinkler are considered real dance moves. 

What's PC stand for? obviously not personal computer, right???_

 
PC=politically correct

Hahaha I do consider the sprinkler to be a real dance move...but I also love "The Critic" from the Gold Fever videos. While those were silly videos, they were good for those of us non-dancers.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_^Actually, I'll admit... I love tripe (sheep's stomach)... so good! But other than that, no freakish meats!

When I was younger, I actually used to have a big butt, then it deflated from sitting on it for so long... :'(

I'm such a horrible dancer it's pathetic... unless the funky chicken, the running man, and the sprinkler are considered real dance moves. I'm actually a good singer (or so I've been told) but I have too much stage fright, I could never sing in front of  bunch of random people.


What's PC stand for? obviously not personal computer, right???_

 
I've been told I'm a great singer. But I don't usually sing when people ask me to. They can here me if I'm singing in my dorm room.. or when I'm singing in the public shower. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Last year. People were asking when I was showering, so they could shower at the same time and have a radio. Lol. I had duets with other girls too. Other than that though.. I won't really sing. Hahaha. I'll sing when the radio's on too.. in front of my bf. D:

I'm not a terrible dancer, but I wish I had gotten into it more when I was younger. I would kill to be good at dancing. (And the sprinkler is fun.)

Katie - I don't prefer white guys at all. XD Which is funny coming from an Asian woman.


----------



## KikiB (Sep 7, 2008)

When I dance, it is made perfectly clear that I am not trying to look good. I am there to look like a complete dorkus.

As far as singing-I will only sing Christmas carols.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 7, 2008)

^^AH! I loved caroling! Except it doesn't snow here, so there isn't any magical feeling. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dancing if fun to look like a dork too! Especially when I'm drunk. I don't care by that point. XD


----------



## KikiB (Sep 7, 2008)

It does not really snow here and I am so happy about that! We deal with the rain, but it's not as rainy as it is just plain ol' dreary. But Seattle definitely goes Christmas-crazy. I love *CLASSIC* Christmas songs-hymns and so forth. Traditional stuff. Not Hilary Duff, Britney, Mariah, et. al. And we are subjected to that tripe at work. I can hardly wait.


----------



## laperle (Sep 7, 2008)

My sleeping meds kinda kicked in, so I'm slowwwwwww as a snail. 

I hate tripes. There are lots of disgusting stuff made of them in brazilian cuisine. EWWWWWWWW. I'm not a huge fan of brazilian cuisine, as you can see. Pig feet, tongue, all this shit they put together with black beans and people love it here. 

ElPark, my gangsta supastah, I'll go to Cali too, if you want. I'm not going to US just to spend a few days, that's for sure. I'm already sisters with Kensie ('cos we share her dad! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) and I'm gonna be sisters with you (in drunkness and food!).


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 7, 2008)

YEah, like dancing fast during slow songs is one of the funnest things to do.
I enjoy doing those dances that go along with songs like Crank Dat Soulja Boy (annoying song, fun dance), macarena, or cha cha slide.
And then there's the good ol' Electric Slide!


I hate not having the courage to sing in front of llarge groups of strangers because I think I'm better than half the singers out there today. Oh, well. Life goes on.


----------



## laperle (Sep 7, 2008)

Ohhhhh, I'm a great dancer, solo. Not so great with a partner.

Put I can move, this is my good brazilian background: once you can dance samba, you can dance anything else


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 7, 2008)

Mari, you need to give me dance lessons before I strip in Vegas for our MAC money!


----------



## laperle (Sep 7, 2008)

Oh, the brows thing. IT's not bleaching, it's just to hide them so I can create stuff over them or even redesign some crazy shape. 

I'm slow.... sorry.


----------



## KikiB (Sep 7, 2008)

Kensie, I wish you had gone to my high school! We would have kicked the ass of the slow songs. Katie and slow songs do not mix. DO. NOT. WORK. Gotta love the electric slide. I remember when I was in middle school, they taught us that crap. I hated it, but whatever. I always wanted to be one of the teachers but they never let me...they chose the same people every time.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 7, 2008)

Yuck Tripe. I can handle Tripe in Pho though. I LOVE PHO. I WANT PHO NOW. I'm HUNGRY. Want food now.

Katie - OMG, I can't STAND when xmas songs hit the radio. I just want to shoot myself when that happens.

Kensie - Dancing to annoying stuff is great! I LOVE doing that stupid Chicken Noodle Soup song and Soulja boy too. Hahahaha. And me and you can sing together. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Electric slide is AWESOME. I still don't know what the Charlie Brown is though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I only really respect Alicia Keys, Keyshia Cole, and Usher for singing ability. There's more, but that's what comes to mind right now. Oh, and Mariah Carey in old days. Oh, and can't forget Christina Aguilera.

Mari - Elpark. I LOVE THAT. Okay yeah. You really gotta come, we'll go dance and everything! I'm not that good at solo dancing.. but find me a man and I can get nastyyyy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll get down and dirty. (No shame, but only when I'm single.) Lol.


----------



## laperle (Sep 7, 2008)

Macarena is one of the funniest thing that ever happened in history of mankind. My opinion, but I think it is! LMAO


Kensie, I can try, but I'm not a good teacher, 'cos I've learnt how to move just watching the women parading during Carnival. I do it by instinct. The secret is to coordinate feet, hips, shoulders and arms together. It leads to some sort of trance feeling, I swear. It's crazy.


----------



## KikiB (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Oh, the brows thing. IT's not bleaching, it's just to hide them so I can create stuff over them or even redesign some crazy shape. 

I'm slow.... sorry._

 
I know that for Dior shows and what not, they use a sort of wax...you might want to look into theatrical makeup (Kryolan, Ben Nye) because they would have that kind of stuff.


----------



## KikiB (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Macarena is one of the funniest thing that ever happened in history of mankind. My opinion, but I think it is! LMAO


Kensie, I can try, but I'm not a good teacher, 'cos I've learnt how to move just watching the women parading during Carnival. I do it by instinct. The secret is to coordinate feet, hips, shoulders and arms together. It leads to some sort of trance feeling, I swear. It's crazy._

 
The Macarena is definitely a gift to mankind, I can tell you that much...it's like the fruitcake of dances.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 7, 2008)

Love the Macarena!!!!!!!! XD


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 7, 2008)

LOL!!! Nobody knows what the Charlie Brown is, but it's flippin' hilarious to watch people try to do it.
I'm guessing it's one of those weird dances the kids from Charlie Brown would.

Seriously, these rappers need to think of a new dance craze to create! It's been too long.


I forgot about the Cupid Shuffle, as well. That was a fun dance but not as popular.


----------



## laperle (Sep 7, 2008)

Kensie, there are dozens of fun dances every year here. They make a lot of one hit wonders for Carnival every year, all with silly dances.

And there's the brazilian funk, with people dancing heavy naughty stuff.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 7, 2008)

I has no idea what the Cupid Shuffle iss. Hahaha.

Yeah.... Lean With it Rock With it is fun for like.. a minute. Then it's too much leaning rocking and snapping.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 7, 2008)

double post. u_u


----------



## KikiB (Sep 7, 2008)

I don't know a ton of the new dances...I stay pretty isolated in general.


----------



## KikiB (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_I has no idea what the Cupid Shuffle iss. Hahaha.

Yeah.... Lean With it Rock With it is fun for like.. a minute. Then it's too much leaning rocking and snapping._

 
I much prefer the Lean Back...remember that one? Easiest dance EVER.


----------



## laperle (Sep 7, 2008)

I wish I had a video, but this are the only pics I have from one of the samba rehearsals I've been to (long time ago, considering the tan): 






And with a flash:






It's dancing frenzy. It's like I'm possessed.


----------



## KikiB (Sep 7, 2008)

I could never do anything like that-I am so self-conscious from many years of not giving a damn, so yeah.

In a way, I feel it's almost time for me to get new perfume. I've only bought a couple of perfumes not from my store this year, and I have several lemmings-many I know I'll never get, but still.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 7, 2008)

*how do you embed videos?* I wanna post the Cupis Shuffle video.

The Spongebob was a really cool dance but it's really hard. You need fast, athletic legs for that. 
Oooh, I still do the Humpty Dance! That never goes out of style....


----------



## laperle (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_I could never do anything like that-I am so self-conscious from many years of not giving a damn, so yeah.

In a way, I feel it's almost time for me to get new perfume. I've only bought a couple of perfumes not from my store this year, and I have several lemmings-many I know I'll never get, but still._

 
Oh, I missed the perfume convo... 

Katie, I've only had 2 perfumes in my life. The first sucked, I can't stand it now (but I loved when I was a teen). The current one is my scent for 10 years, I love it and will never change, it's my signature.


----------



## laperle (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_*how do you embed videos?* I wanna post the Cupis Shuffle video._

 
I have no idea, sweetie. I'm VERY ignorant when it comes to internet video.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 7, 2008)

I don't know how to embed. But I watched it. I wanna learn how to cupid shuffle now.

Oh, and that reminds me, I still need to buy Vera Wang's Princess perfume. I've been wanting it for awhile. I use Ralph Lauren Rocks currently.

And I wanna learn how to Samba.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 7, 2008)

Mmm, my favorite perfume of all time has to be  Angel or Demon... I think it's by Dior. Smells like candy!


----------



## KikiB (Sep 7, 2008)

Oh my...the perfumes I currently have are:

BBW:
Warm Vanilla Sugar (a couple minis)
Wild Honeysuckle (full-size and mini)
Japanese Cherry Blossom (full-size and a couple minis)
Dancing Waters
Sweet Pea (mini)
Sensual Amber (full-size and mini)
Fresh Pineapple (two)
Pink Grapefruit (two)
Magnolia Blossom (this stuff is LOVE)
Velvet Tuberose
Blushing Cherry Blossom
Black Raspberry Vanilla
Hello Sugar

Escada:
Pacific Paradise (jumbo bottle)
Ibiza Hippie (I would have sex for a sealed 3.4 bottle of this)
Island Kiss
Sunset Heat
Rockin' Rio
Moon Sparkle

VS:
Desire (full-sized and mini)
Heavenly (a couple minis)
Pink

Avon:
Little Black Dress
Pink Suede
Wink
Dreamlife Bouquet
Crystal Aura
Exotic Beaches
Hollywood Pink
Hello Pretty
Wonderfleur

GAP So Pink
GAP Just Petals
GAP Love Shack
Lancome Hypnose
L de Lolita Lempicka
Breathe Calm
Breathe Serenity
Alexander McQueen Kingdom

As far as lemmings...
Valentino Rock 'n Rose Couture
Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy
St. John
Burberry The Beat
More Ibiza Hippie!!!


----------



## laperle (Sep 7, 2008)

My 10 years one is Allure, by Chanel. There's no way I'm gonna change that! 

When you finally find the perfume of your life, it's like the man of your life. 


I'm gonna watch this Cupid Shuffle now!


----------



## KikiB (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Mmm, my favorite perfume of all time has to be Angel or Demon... I think it's by Dior. Smells like candy!_

 
Ange ou Demon...that's Givenchy. Thierry Mugler did Angel though. Speaking of which I also want Angel Pivoine...because I love peony.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 7, 2008)

Man, I'm tired. Going to go crash out... Night everyone.


----------



## KikiB (Sep 7, 2008)

Nighty-night...I ought to get going to bed too. Well, not really...but yeah.


----------



## laperle (Sep 7, 2008)

Good night, ElPark! :*

I need to go, too. I'm sleepy and that's great for an insomniac! 

I wanna learn how to embed videos, but tomorrow. 

_Mari blows kisses to all the girls._


----------



## User93 (Sep 7, 2008)

Hehe i finally woke up! 1-30 pm here and well i got out of bed finally.

*Adina* - now i can take all the advantage of screaming siski and zhopa online. Adina, pokagi siski! (dont say you dont understand) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*Laperle* - (your tan is gorgeous on fotos!) you should definitely make a tutoreal of Jungle Queen, i agree with CantAffordMac completely, i never count on looking exactly likethe original poster aswell (yeah, and i really dont believe coping the make-up will make my eyes bigger, or lashes thicker, or boobs growing!) LOL. But the whole image of that FOTD is sooo beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, we definitly need a tutoreal! Im checking that section every day in case it appeared, really!

I always enjoy the perfume talks, but i dont have much perfume myself (i have 4 or 5).. And to be honest, some of them started to make me really sick, i dont even like them anymore. Before, when i saw all you collections in here i was so into collecting perfume too! And thought i gonna start.. But it requres too much money, plus, they really make me feel sick lately. So i decided after i finish those, i gonna stick to 1 or 2 good perfumes aswell. I agree completely Mari, that if you find a good scent, it can be the love for life! I like Yves Saint Laurent "Cinema" a lot. And "Miss Dior Cherie". And i want Escada "Rockin Rio" cause i just like the name (so much)!!!


Has anyone ever noticed "perfume memories?". I catch scents really easy, and when i smell a scent i can assosiate with something, it just brings memories to me way faster than a foto would. I can smell a perfume i used in summer vacation and think about its precious moments etc.. A week ago i came to Sephora, and couldnt resist smelling the sample of the perfume my bf was using here.. And sprayed a little on my coat. DAMN it gave me so many memories and thoughts!

*Glam8babe* - congrats on your 1st working day, im glad you liked it. You gonna drink there more coctails than you sell lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Though i agree, you are so cute, anyways gonna have a good tip!


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 7, 2008)

wowza. so.much.to.catch.up.on~!!!! rock on!

Okay so here is my list of what to get sooner than later before they go bye-bye on the Cdn site (or in store):
-Clue (as I'm on my grey phase right now)
-Sunset B
-Blackberry (lemming courtesy of Karin)
-Plum Dressing
-Signed, Sealed (this one and plum dressing, well nora just made it sound freaking awesomeness!)
-Fig 1
-Poison Pen
-Graphology
-Handwritten
-Sable
-Patina
-Nuance Mineralize Blush

then from Sephora
-Philosophy Hope in a Jar
-Philosophy shower gel (not sure which scent yet)
-UD S&M
-MUFE foundation
-Smashbox Wicked e/s duo in Sexy/Demure
-UD Plum mascara

Oh god kill me now. Kiss a good portion of my next paycheque away if I do all this! Yikes!


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 7, 2008)

now quite a few are perm stuff so will def be staying in the basket for a while.

now when the heck are we going to find out more about the mini sets?? I can pretty much commit that ill get any/all pigment ones, but i'd LOVE it if theyd do a mini paintpot. unless would that be too costly for all the little jars?  Here's hoping they will!!! 

maybe make a real white paintpot, have a mini blackground, then a true plum purple, a great gold one, and......hmmm either pink or a blue/green one.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_I've been told I'm a great singer. But I don't usually sing when people ask me to. They can here me if I'm singing in my dorm room.. or when I'm singing in the public shower. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Last year. People were asking when I was showering, so they could shower at the same time and have a radio. Lol. I had duets with other girls too. Other than that though.. I won't really sing. Hahaha. I'll sing when the radio's on too.. in front of my bf. D:

Katie - I don't prefer white guys at all. XD Which is funny coming from an Asian woman._

 
I cant sing, it used to make me upset because my ex boyfriend is a reeeeeally good singer, and his family is, and all his friends are. But I dont care now.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And Im glad Im not the only one...Ive never liked much else except black guys. Never been into anything else. I dunno if thats because black guys are the ones that are most attracted to me or what. White guys just dont like me. My family always joked that id be the only one with the black children of the family lol. Its actually true though

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_It does not really snow here and I am so happy about that! We deal with the rain, but it's not as rainy as it is just plain ol' dreary. But Seattle definitely goes Christmas-crazy. I love *CLASSIC* Christmas songs-hymns and so forth. Traditional stuff. Not Hilary Duff, Britney, Mariah, et. al. And we are subjected to that tripe at work. I can hardly wait.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I like when they play Christmas songs but they overdo it. Buty Mariah Carey Christmas songs, might just be the best thing about Christmas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Kensie, I wish you had gone to my high school! We would have kicked the ass of the slow songs. Katie and slow songs do not mix. DO. NOT. WORK. Gotta love the electric slide. I remember when I was in middle school, they taught us that crap. I hated it, but whatever. I always wanted to be one of the teachers but they never let me...they chose the same people every time._

 
I cant do the Electric Slide, and have no desire to learn it. Ever

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_ 
Mari - Elpark. I LOVE THAT. Okay yeah. You really gotta come, we'll go dance and everything! I'm not that good at solo dancing.. but find me a man and I can get nastyyyy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll get down and dirty. (No shame, but only when I'm single.) Lol._

 
heehee Im quite the nasty dancer as well. Thats about all I can do. At prom, it was my boyfriends first time seeing me dance, so I was nervous but that went away and we danced naughtyyyy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha he was surprised but it was fun!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_ 
Has anyone ever noticed "perfume memories?". I catch scents really easy, and when i smell a scent i can assosiate with something, it just brings memories to me way faster than a foto would. I can smell a perfume i used in summer vacation and think about its precious moments etc.. A week ago i came to Sephora, and couldnt resist smelling the sample of the perfume my bf was using here.. And sprayed a little on my coat. DAMN it gave me so many memories and thoughts!_

 
That happens to me with all kinds of smells, or songs, etc. It happens with EVERYTHING. I love the feeling, even if it wasnt necessarily the best memory.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_wowza. so.much.to.catch.up.on~!!!! rock on!

Okay so here is my list of what to get sooner than later before they go bye-bye on the Cdn site (or in store):
-Clue (as I'm on my grey phase right now)
-Sunset B
-Blackberry (lemming courtesy of Karin)
-Plum Dressing
-Signed, Sealed (this one and plum dressing, well nora just made it sound freaking awesomeness!)
-Fig 1
-Poison Pen
-Graphology
-Handwritten
-Sable
-Patina
-Nuance Mineralize Blush_

 
Hold off on Sunset B, I may be selling mine?


----------



## User93 (Sep 7, 2008)

*CantAffordMac* - yeah, it brings me all kind of memories, and they are so bright and vivid always.. Smells work the best, and then songs for sure.
I'm an awful singer.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I cant sing at all and i admit it. I can catch a melody fast but sing it - never. But i looove dancing. Naughty dances are the best, im sure your rocked that prom! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and i've seen some of your pics and i've read you saying you're half black half white (im sorry if i miss something here), but gotta say you also look very latin to me. If i had to guess i would first say you're Puerto Rican, or Colombian, just latin, you know? You look smoking hot, you just have more "black" features like curvy sexy body and plump lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like this kind of beauty
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But girl, i cant imagine you going out with a white guy at all (please dont get me wrong, i dont have anything agains mixed couples & i hate racism) You just look like a gangtsa rapper's girlfriend! Speaking of rappers... damn, i cant stop listening to "Throw it up" by Lil Jon... At least i got over "To the windoooooooooooooooooooow, to the waaaaall!"


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 7, 2008)

Anita- ti hochish trogat mayi siski? Davay! Kaneshna ya tebya panimayu, 

Guys, I have another party today so I will be on sporadically.

This thread is getting too huge!


----------



## User93 (Sep 7, 2008)

Adina - aha, hochy! Ya takie bolshie siski nikogda ne trogala... Y menya vtoroy razmer! Mogno, da? See you after your party, girl! Make some FOTDs there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Added: Oh, and i just saw elegant-ones post below - "hyu" meand dick in russian, exactly Adina! Siski, piska, zhopa, huy.... err i'll think of more!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I was swimming in the ocean once, and a big-ass flying fish flew into the front of my bikini bottoms. I freaked out and started running to shore with a big fish flapping in my drawers. Got a lot of looks that day._

 








Did it feel good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your stories are great

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Ohhh, Elegant- did you know hooya or huy means penis in russian. Right Anita?_

 
NO - Oh great...Boobies...now penises 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_LMAO - the Cheesin' episode is one of my favorite (being a cat owner and all).  The boobs on that chick are banging - she's effing hot for a cartoon.  I love South Park.

OK, now I really have to go to bed.  We're going to Salem, MA - yay witches! - before our flight out tomorrow evening.  Then it's back to the daily grind come Monday._

 
I so love South Park. I can't wait for the new season.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love your drunk stories! Hope you had a lot of fun.


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 7, 2008)

talking of all the ethnic food, had me majorly craving holupchi! So yep, since I have cabbage in the house, I'm getting my ma to teach me how to make holupchi (cabbage rolls) <3 it smells so freaking awesome, I wish I could share with you all!

thanks Rebecca, be sure to message me if you are!~!


----------



## rbella (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_








Did it feel good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your stories are great_

 
It felt _great...._I love having fish in my pants....

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_ NO - Oh great...Boobies...now penises 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
We must give them their love too.  We cannot discriminate.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_ I so love South Park. I can't wait for the new season.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love your drunk stories! Hope you had a lot of fun._

 
I love South Park!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 7, 2008)

^^^ No Kidding!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I did not know that - waaay cool


----------



## rbella (Sep 7, 2008)

Ooohh, I like that "cool" smiley.


----------



## User93 (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_talking of all the ethnic food, had me majorly craving holupchi! So yep, since I have cabbage in the house, I'm getting my ma to teach me how to make holupchi (cabbage rolls) <3 it smells so freaking awesome, I wish I could share with you all!

thanks Rebecca, be sure to message me if you are!~!_

 
hmmm holupchi is something similar to golubci? What etnic food is it? As it seems rusian to me (at least here there is something really similar) and its damn yummy! And in Georgia ppl make the same with grape leaves (yummy too). Actually, im hungry so i find all food talks really tasty.. Share with us! Please do!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_It felt great....I love having fish in my pants....

_

 
lmao it should be something unforgetable what every grown woman should experience in her life! ahah


----------



## laperle (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_*Laperle* - (your tan is gorgeous on fotos!) you should definitely make a tutoreal of Jungle Queen, i agree with CantAffordMac completely, i never count on looking exactly likethe original poster aswell (yeah, and i really dont believe coping the make-up will make my eyes bigger, or lashes thicker, or boobs growing!) LOL. But the whole image of that FOTD is sooo beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, we definitly need a tutoreal! Im checking that section every day in case it appeared, really!_

 
Hi, Nita. Oh, my tan... Well, I had to stop tanning following my dermatologist's orders. So, now I'm a NW15 and I was probably a 35 by that time. I still have some color in my arms, 'cos this country is hot and we wear lots of sleeveless shirts. But the face is always full of sunscreen. 

You don't have to check the tutorial section, I'll PM you when I get it done. Just give me a little time, 'cos I need a tripod or someone else to photograph while I do the thing. I don't wanna make a lame tut with shitty photographs. I went to film school, it makes you feel obssessed about lights, angles, etc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll dedicate it to you, 'cos I think you're gonna rock the green look. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I also wanna make a 'From Russia with Love' FOTD!!!


----------



## Luceuk (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_godi sount pathetic. and im drunk hahaa vodka and coke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 love you aLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! <3_

 
I was just caching up on this thread. I'm a lurker 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope you didn't have a hangover Becky!  I type like that when I'm drunk too


----------



## stv578 (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_wowza. so.much.to.catch.up.on~!!!! rock on!

Okay so here is my list of what to get sooner than later before they go bye-bye on the Cdn site (or in store):
-Clue (as I'm on my grey phase right now)
-Sunset B
-Blackberry (lemming courtesy of Karin)
-Plum Dressing
-Signed, Sealed (this one and plum dressing, well nora just made it sound freaking awesomeness!)
-Fig 1
-Poison Pen
-Graphology
-Handwritten
-Sable
-Patina
-Nuance Mineralize Blush_

 
Oops! Sorry Hannah! Your list looks good. The only one's i'm iffy on is Patina (gorgeous colour, just doesn't show up much on me personally), Handwritten is okay, but not overly unique and Blackberry is gorgeous, but I don't use it often because of my inability to blend this one out. Sable is one of the best plummy browns imo and looks amazing blended in with a pink e/s. 


I am considering picking up Fig 1 as well. Does anyone know why half of the Matte2 are being discontinued?


----------



## KikiB (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_heehee Im quite the nasty dancer as well. Thats about all I can do. At prom, it was my boyfriends first time seeing me dance, so I was nervous but that went away and we danced naughtyyyy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha he was surprised but it was fun!!_

 
Believe it or not, I've done a good amount of nasty dancing in my lifetime...but my high school banned it during my senior year, so most of the dances ended up getting cancelled. One rule was that you had to have both of your feet on the ground. Apparently my senior year at homecoming a LOT of people got in serious trouble because of either the dancing, or drinking beforehand. That's only what I heard through the grapevine, because I naturally did not attend.


----------



## User93 (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Hi, Nita. Oh, my tan... Well, I had to stop tanning following my dermatologist's orders. So, now I'm a NW15 and I was probably a 35 by that time. I still have some color in my arms, 'cos this country is hot and we wear lots of sleeveless shirts. But the face is always full of sunscreen. 

You don't have to check the tutorial section, I'll PM you when I get it done. Just give me a little time, 'cos I need a tripod or someone else to photograph while I do the thing. I don't wanna make a lame tut with shitty photographs. I went to film school, it makes you feel obssessed about lights, angles, etc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll dedicate it to you, 'cos I think you're gonna rock the green look. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I also wanna make a 'From Russia with Love' FOTD!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ohh i'd be so flatered with such a dedication! I would love to try greens, but im sometimes afraid to play with color, and i dont even have green shadows :/ I think your tut gonna convince me to try greens out finlly
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I used to go to a salon to get some tan, but i stopped too not to damage my skin. So im NW15-20, MSF "Medium". I envy all tanned women sooo much, but am waiting to get some real tan.

And gata, i hope you realise that the real "From Russia with love" FOTD gotta be done in Moscow, in the middle of the red square? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So im waiting for you here! But i'd love to see you FOTD!


----------



## KikiB (Sep 7, 2008)

As far as my list of non-LE items, I need the following:
Juiced (pro-pan and pot forms, plz)
Crystal Avalanche pro-pan
Goldmine pro-pan
Stars 'n Rockets pro-pan
Amber Lights pro-pan
Eager 
Plumful
Reflects Transparent Teal
Reflects Blackened Red
Reflects Rust
15-pan palette
Solar White (more, please)

I'm trying to get a pro-pan palette completed when I have extra $$$ (I've been saying this for months...but I'm going to buy a few pans this payday), but I'm still also going to use pot-form shadows. The pot-form shadows are more convenient to stick in my makeup bag, but I will be travelling soon, and I can't take all the e/s pots with me.


----------



## laperle (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_Ohh i'd be so flatered with such a dedication! I would love to try greens, but im sometimes afraid to play with color, and i dont even have green shadows :/ I think your tut gonna convince me to try greens out finlly
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I used to go to a salon to get some tan, but i stopped too not to damage my skin. So im NW15-20, MSF "Medium". I envy all tanned women sooo much, but am waiting to get some real tan.

And gata, i hope you realise that the real "From Russia with love" FOTD gotta be done in Moscow, in the middle of the red square? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So im waiting for you here! But i'd love to see you FOTD!_

 
Beach tanning in Brazil is fun, especially when you are in love! Oh, memories... 

Nita, your gata is so cute. Ah, I remember new ones, I'm pretty sure you've listened: Delicia and Princesa. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll make a Red Square montage, if I need to! Well, I think that'll work 'til I can go to the real one.


----------



## User93 (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Beach tanning in Brazil is fun, especially when you are in love! Oh, memories... 

Nita, your gata is so cute. Ah, I remember new ones, I'm pretty sure you've listened: Delicia and Princesa. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll make a Red Square montage, if I need to! Well, I think that'll work 'til I can go to the real one._

 
I wish!!!!! Im so hoping to go to Brazil.. Lets see if it works out. I call you gata cause you really look like one, especially with your cute nose! Come on, come to Russia, we will put on fur hats, drink vodka and wrestle bears in the snow! Isnt it a perfect specktra reunion?

He never called me Delicia :/ Me definitely gonna have a serious talk with him today ahahaha


----------



## laperle (Sep 7, 2008)

OMG, he is so gonna hate me for teaching you this stuff! LOL 



I wanna go to Russia, now! Drink vodka, fur hats!!! YAY! Plus, I've never seen snow in my life! When I lived in Paris, it was Spring-Summer.


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 7, 2008)

oh thanks for reminding me Katie! I so want plumful as well!

thanks for the opinion on my list Nora, (I thought someone would help me out!) Handwritten was kinda iffy (as I admittedly have quite a few browns). Really wondering why I didn't get Fig 1 sooner (seriously, Ill prob go by the end of this week and get it!)

It is curious as to why some are being discontinued, apparently Poison Pen is listed somewhere here on Specktra but not yet on the MAC site does it have the FOTD (sentence=crap!)

Though I really should get all my makeup back together and analyze how much I truly need those colours listed. I recently finally started using Grain and Star Violet and actually love them! 

Prussian matte 2 looks so damn nice but in all practicality, i wonder how much id use it. Though its a nice matte but I still hesitate. I've heard some people like the UD matte shadows even more than matte 2!

So with the Sephora exchange online, a UD shadow goes to 19. Which yea is more than MAC but only $2 each. I just really don't want to end up getting a UD shadow that so mimics a mac one i already own. IE on my pale skin, UD's stray dog is freaking identical to MAC's satin taupe. But I love the UD shadow anyways!


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 7, 2008)

Nora read your post over again and really sable has now topped the list--I honestly never had this on my list b/c on MAC's site (I know, bad point of reference) it just looks like another brown. But the description caught my eye, and now how you say its fab with pinks (which I <3!) its so coming home with me.

Now i just have to see how many b2m i have and maybe see if the new-only-freestanding mac I have in my city accepts depots....wait or I could just get plumful or another lippie with that......*ponders*


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey everybody!

Okay, so it's Givenchy that makes Ange ou Demon! That explains a lot!   It smells so fucking GOOD!!!! I'm gonna spray some right now!

I've got a Makeup related question:
How do you guys get MUFE Star Powders to stay on as eyeshadows?
I's sooo dissapointed becaus I bought the purple one and it's not what I expected. It sucks as a shadow!


----------



## KikiB (Sep 7, 2008)

^Loads, and I mean LOADS, of UDPP. You have to pack stuff like that on with a 213, just patting it on, until you get the level of coverage that you want.

Today is laundry day...oy. I've got at least 5 loads of laundry to do, but then I will have a nice, full closet. Thank goodness for the Spare Pair o' Soffes and VS pajama tanks.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks!
I should've just stuck with MAC pigments. grrr


I might buy my first ever full-sized pigment today!!!
I've heard so many people rave about it! I just don't know which one to get. I know most people will say Vanilla but I don't think I need it now....


----------



## KikiB (Sep 7, 2008)

As far as perm pigments go, I have 4: Violet, Teal, Fuschia, Golden Lemon. Golden Lemon is an amazing pigment, if you do bright looks or yellow looks, or are just looking for something fun, this is a must-have. Violet is gorgeous for anybody...it is amazing with Beautiful Iris for a quick smokey purple look, or with neutrals for a quick burst of colour. Teal is nice, it is very dark, but if you like darks or teals this is good to have. The sad thing is that I haven't really found much use for it til recently, however with winter coming I'll be using that and my 212 for lower liner. Fuschia is amazing. You can use it anywhere on the face for the most part. Vanilla though is not one that I will be getting for awhile, only because I have Dancing Light beauty powder and then Jardin Aires and Lark About pigments, and I would only be using it as a highlight or an all-over face thing.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm thinking I might go for Violet, I love doing purples. 
Knowing me, I'll be so excited playing with my pigments and I'll tip one over and it'll spill all over the place! At least with MUFE's they have a little sift-thing. :/
It's happened with my Fyrinnae shadows many times.

And as for all-over face highlight, I really like NARS Albatross. I wouldn't want to use a loose pigment for my face...


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 7, 2008)

hahaha...it's quite hard to catch up with this thread but I will try 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw, I forgot to even introduce myself. My real name is Saadeh. It's pronounced SAAADAAA. It's Persian...


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Cheesing is FONtoDUE... I loved that episode, too.

Oh, if you guys like Ethiopian food then you'll love Ghanaian food. Come over to my house and cook you guys some. I hate to brag but I've been told I'm a really good cook. I'll get you all FAT!

And, I know I've only been on here for two days but... I think I love you guys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Oooh, that would be snazzy! I love food! I don't, however, particularly love the Somalian food I've tried. In comparison to the Ethiopian, it was just... bleh.

And of course you love us - how could you not!?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_I love you too! XD And that Cheesing episode.

And I am DOWN to try any food! Please make me fat. My hobbies with my friends is to go out and be fatties.

And trust me all of you, the raw beef isn't the weirdest. Taiwanese food is pretty damn weird. My dad had me eat duck feet skin soup. WTH?! It was like.. rubber jello. O_O 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I don't mind the tit talk. I talk about them too. Just I'm little. T_T_

 
I don't remember if I mentioned this earlier, but I'm very excited for the itty-bitty grabbing privileges. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't like soup pretty much ever. I fill it with an entire sleeve of saltines per bowl so I actually have something to chew.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_^Actually, I'll admit... I love tripe (sheep's stomach)... so good! But other than that, no freakish meats!

When I was younger, I actually used to have a big butt, then it deflated from sitting on it for so long... :'(

I'm such a horrible dancer it's pathetic... unless the funky chicken, the running man, and the sprinkler are considered real dance moves. I'm actually a good singer (or so I've been told) but I have too much stage fright, I could never sing in front of  bunch of random people.


What's PC stand for? obviously not personal computer, right???_

 
You'll have to dance for us! ENTERTAIN ME. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_PC=politically correct

Hahaha I do consider the sprinkler to be a real dance move...but I also love "The Critic" from the Gold Fever videos. While those were silly videos, they were good for those of us non-dancers._

 
PC can also stand for progressive conservative!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_Hehe i finally woke up! 1-30 pm here and well i got out of bed finally.

*Adina* - now i can take all the advantage of screaming siski and zhopa online. Adina, pokagi siski! (dont say you dont understand) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*Laperle* - (your tan is gorgeous on fotos!) you should definitely make a tutoreal of Jungle Queen, i agree with CantAffordMac completely, i never count on looking exactly likethe original poster aswell (yeah, and i really dont believe coping the make-up will make my eyes bigger, or lashes thicker, or boobs growing!) LOL. But the whole image of that FOTD is sooo beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, we definitly need a tutoreal! Im checking that section every day in case it appeared, really!

I always enjoy the perfume talks, but i dont have much perfume myself (i have 4 or 5).. And to be honest, some of them started to make me really sick, i dont even like them anymore. Before, when i saw all you collections in here i was so into collecting perfume too! And thought i gonna start.. But it requres too much money, plus, they really make me feel sick lately. So i decided after i finish those, i gonna stick to 1 or 2 good perfumes aswell. I agree completely Mari, that if you find a good scent, it can be the love for life! I like Yves Saint Laurent "Cinema" a lot. And "Miss Dior Cherie". And i want Escada "Rockin Rio" cause i just like the name (so much)!!!


Has anyone ever noticed "perfume memories?". I catch scents really easy, and when i smell a scent i can assosiate with something, it just brings memories to me way faster than a foto would. I can smell a perfume i used in summer vacation and think about its precious moments etc.. A week ago i came to Sephora, and couldnt resist smelling the sample of the perfume my bf was using here.. And sprayed a little on my coat. DAMN it gave me so many memories and thoughts!

*Glam8babe* - congrats on your 1st working day, im glad you liked it. You gonna drink there more coctails than you sell lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Though i agree, you are so cute, anyways gonna have a good tip!_

 
The only perfume I currently have is Sarah Jessica Parker's Lovely. I got it via swap, though totally got ripped off. Anyhow. I reeeeaally want covet. That's pretty much the perfect scent for me. If you smell it some time, you might understand.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Oooh, that would be snazzy! I love food! I don't, however, particularly love the Somalian food I've tried. In comparison to the Ethiopian, it was just... bleh.

And of course you love us - how could you not!?

You'll have to dance for us! ENTERTAIN ME. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 

I think I tried this one Somalian rice dish that was cooked by the woman who braids my hair. I don't know if she's just a bad cook but it was AWFUL!!! 

I think my dancing is more sad and embarassing than it is entertaining. I should make a Youtube vid of me dancing and post it on here... once I figure out how to put embedded vids on here!!!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_I was just caching up on this thread. I'm a lurker 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope you didn't have a hangover Becky!  I type like that when I'm drunk too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I, oddly enough, type perfectly when drunk. My grammar gets even more precise, as well.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Oops! Sorry Hannah! Your list looks good. The only one's i'm iffy on is Patina (gorgeous colour, just doesn't show up much on me personally), Handwritten is okay, but not overly unique and Blackberry is gorgeous, but I don't use it often because of my inability to blend this one out. Sable is one of the best plummy browns imo and looks amazing blended in with a pink e/s. 


I am considering picking up Fig 1 as well. Does anyone know why half of the Matte2 are being discontinued?_

 
I don't know! The matte2 are actually decent! Oh oh oh, and Hannah, instead of Patina, perhaps All That Glitters? *nods*

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_As far as my list of non-LE items, I need the following:
Juiced (pro-pan and pot forms, plz)
Crystal Avalanche pro-pan
Goldmine pro-pan
Stars 'n Rockets pro-pan
Amber Lights pro-pan
Eager 
Plumful
Reflects Transparent Teal
Reflects Blackened Red
Reflects Rust
15-pan palette
Solar White (more, please)

I'm trying to get a pro-pan palette completed when I have extra $$$ (I've been saying this for months...but I'm going to buy a few pans this payday), but I'm still also going to use pot-form shadows. The pot-form shadows are more convenient to stick in my makeup bag, but I will be travelling soon, and I can't take all the e/s pots with me._

 
Juiced has the ToD and I remember people have said Reflects Trans Teal and blackened red do over on the pro site, too. Just a head's up.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_I wish!!!!! Im so hoping to go to Brazil.. Lets see if it works out. I call you gata cause you really look like one, especially with your cute nose! Come on, come to Russia, we will put on fur hats, drink vodka and wrestle bears in the snow! Isnt it a perfect specktra reunion?

He never called me Delicia :/ Me definitely gonna have a serious talk with him today ahahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I want vodka!!!! I buy Stolichnaya. Yum. <3

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_oh thanks for reminding me Katie! I so want plumful as well!

thanks for the opinion on my list Nora, (I thought someone would help me out!) Handwritten was kinda iffy (as I admittedly have quite a few browns). Really wondering why I didn't get Fig 1 sooner (seriously, Ill prob go by the end of this week and get it!)

It is curious as to why some are being discontinued, apparently Poison Pen is listed somewhere here on Specktra but not yet on the MAC site does it have the FOTD (sentence=crap!)

Though I really should get all my makeup back together and analyze how much I truly need those colours listed. I recently finally started using Grain and Star Violet and actually love them! 

Prussian matte 2 looks so damn nice but in all practicality, i wonder how much id use it. Though its a nice matte but I still hesitate. I've heard some people like the UD matte shadows even more than matte 2!

So with the Sephora exchange online, a UD shadow goes to 19. Which yea is more than MAC but only $2 each. I just really don't want to end up getting a UD shadow that so mimics a mac one i already own. IE on my pale skin, UD's stray dog is freaking identical to MAC's satin taupe. But I love the UD shadow anyways!_

 
Prussian is nice. Honestly though, to hell with UD - MUFE!!!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Thanks!
I should've just stuck with MAC pigments. grrr


I might buy my first ever full-sized pigment today!!!
I've heard so many people rave about it! I just don't know which one to get. I know most people will say Vanilla but I don't think I need it now...._

 
Vanilla is kind of boring. It's good if you would want a golden glow regularly.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I'm thinking I might go for Violet, I love doing purples. 
Knowing me, I'll be so excited playing with my pigments and I'll tip one over and it'll spill all over the place! At least with MUFE's they have a little sift-thing. :/
It's happened with my Fyrinnae shadows many times.

And as for all-over face highlight, I really like NARS Albatross. I wouldn't want to use a loose pigment for my face..._

 
Violet is beautiful. Ask for an empty sample jar with it, and transfer a bit so you're working with a smaller amount that won't be as heartbreaking to lose if something happens. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_hahaha...it's quite hard to catch up with this thread but I will try 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw, I forgot to even introduce myself. My real name is Saadeh. It's pronounced SAAADAAA. It's Persian..._

 
Hi Saadeh! Can I call you sandwich?


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I think I tried this one Somalian rice dish that was cooked by the woman who braids my hair. I don't know if she's just a bad cook but it was AWFUL!!! 

I think my dancing is more sad and embarassing than it is entertaining. I should make a Youtube vid of me dancing and post it on here... once I figure out how to put embedded vids on here!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh, man, they're all over the blah rice dishes! 

As for the videos, simply post the youtube link and it will do the rest on its own.


----------



## User93 (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_OMG, he is so gonna hate me for teaching you this stuff! LOL 
I wanna go to Russia, now! Drink vodka, fur hats!!! YAY! Plus, I've never seen snow in my life! When I lived in Paris, it was Spring-Summer._

 
haha, then cooome! We gonna drink vodka, eat pelmeni (meatballs in dough, oh thats yummy), play snowballs, build a snowcastle! Oh and yeah, wrestle bears. Im currently saving up for trip to Brasil, and i've saved quite a nice ammount
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Kensie *- Ange ou Demon smells niiice! And well, soon we gonna congrat you with a 1st pigment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have only 2 - Mutiny (which is useless damn it... i bought it cause its just a beautiful color and my MA did me a gorgeous Naughty Nauticals look with it, but i dont wear blues at all practically... so damn, what do i have to do with such a huge pan?) and Vanilla. I bought Vanilla cause read so much good about it, and first had no idea what to do with it, but im looovin it! I use it as a highlight, or put it over bare study paintpot when i need a very neautral look for college... Im also pretty pale, so i blend it over cheekbones as a highlight and it gives me a nice glow!

*Sanayhs* - I would test it definitely, especially as i have Sephore very close to my college and i love going there! It has no MAC counter though.


ooooh bimbos, im in pain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its 1:14 am here and i have to wake up at 6 for college.. Yet i cant sleep because my bf upsets me, or its just my anxiety attacking mind and me beaing emo.. I cant sleep at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I gonna meet him online at 6-30 am and i cant wait.....


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_ 
Hi Saadeh! Can I call you sandwich?_

 
Why, you like sandwich? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't usually remind people of sandwich, I'm kinda skinny, more like tooth pick than sandwich


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 7, 2008)

is patina close to ATG? Then I guess thats another one axed--I own ATG already. 

So I'm in my uber cleaning mood....but then I get sick of it ya know? So i stop. do something else *cough* Specktra *cough* or Ill go tidy another room, do a load of laundry. I think i'm a bit add. Not trying to use it in a bad way, but sometimes my focus just goes out the window. Can't sit still. Thats another reason why I need a job that is dynamic---I get into a rut far too easily so I need something that is always changing!!

I am totally going to go to the counter this week (prob pay day friday) and swatch prussian to make sure if its all that. And prob buy the rest of the perm line stuff that is there that I want. Not sure about Clue anymore. LOL


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_Why, you like sandwich? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't usually remind people of sandwich, I'm kinda skinny, more like tooth pick than sandwich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sandwiches are ok by me! Iunno, I just thought it could be interesting. So... can I call you sandwich?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_is patina close to ATG? Then I guess thats another one axed--I own ATG already. 

So I'm in my uber cleaning mood....but then I get sick of it ya know? So i stop. do something else *cough* Specktra *cough* or Ill go tidy another room, do a load of laundry. I think i'm a bit add. Not trying to use it in a bad way, but sometimes my focus just goes out the window. Can't sit still. Thats another reason why I need a job that is dynamic---I get into a rut far too easily so I need something that is always changing!!

I am totally going to go to the counter this week (prob pay day friday) and swatch prussian to make sure if its all that. And prob buy the rest of the perm line stuff that is there that I want. Not sure about Clue anymore. LOL_

 
Oh oh oh! And about Sable: Tis one of the THREE MAC browns I've bought. Mmmhmm. So you know it must be pretty!!


----------



## rbella (Sep 7, 2008)

I love Patina, please don't frown upon it!!  It is actually one of my faves!!!!!!  I also like Clue, sorry giggle.  I'm no help...


----------



## rbella (Sep 7, 2008)

Oh, and I second the big screw off to UD.  I love, love, love MUFE with a passion.  By far one of my favorites!!!!!!!!


----------



## KikiB (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_PC can also stand for progressive conservative!_

 
I've seen way too many episodes of Air Farce to NOT know that, heh.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_So I'm in my uber cleaning mood....but then I get sick of it ya know? So i stop. do something else *cough* Specktra *cough* or Ill go tidy another room, do a load of laundry._

 
UGH, laundry. I'm on load 2/5 in the washer right now. I've got a load or two more of clothes, then I have my denim load, and then after that I could have sheets to do. Oh yeah...and the bra-washing. Samantha, it did indeed end up at 21 bras that I washed, but there's one I am wearing, two I couldn't find, and then my sports bra. So I have 25 bras. No, make that 26...there's another that I never wear.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_hahaha...it's quite hard to catch up with this thread but I will try 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw, I forgot to even introduce myself. My real name is Saadeh. It's pronounced SAAADAAA. It's Persian..._

 
Glad to see you in here! Trust me, it's hard for ME to catch up if I am gone for more than a few hours.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Juiced has the ToD and I remember people have said Reflects Trans Teal and blackened red do over on the pro site, too. Just a head's up._

 
Well that's kinda the reason why I wanted to get them, seeing as they ARE ToD'ed, and I would definitely get the pro pan while I can, because even though I haven't even bought the empty 15-pan yet...I still can have something to aspire to, RIGHT?

*crickets*


----------



## KikiB (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Oh, and I second the big screw off to UD. I love, love, love MUFE with a passion. By far one of my favorites!!!!!!!!_

 
I can't third it because I do love Urban Decay...and luckily my mum knows I like it so I know to expect a good amount of it for Christmas.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I love Patina, please don't frown upon it!!  It is actually one of my faves!!!!!!  I also like Clue, sorry giggle.  I'm no help..._

 
DAMN YOU. I've been thinking about Clue for a while, but I have negative monies!!! *cries* Rbella is mean to Sanayhs. *pouts*

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Oh, and I second the big screw off to UD.  I love, love, love MUFE with a passion.  By far one of my favorites!!!!!!!!_

 
Hurray!!!!! I want so much MUFE, it's sickening. Miss Adina needs to go visit them soon, swatch some reds for me, buy me some foundation and get me some full-coverage concealer sample action! *demands* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, spend lots of her money on pretty shadows that I can envy her for.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_ 
UGH, laundry. I'm on load 2/5 in the washer right now. I've got a load or two more of clothes, then I have my denim load, and then after that I could have sheets to do. Oh yeah...and the bra-washing. Samantha, it did indeed end up at 21 bras that I washed, but there's one I am wearing, two I couldn't find, and then my sports bra. So I have 25 bras. No, make that 26...there's another that I never wear.


Well that's kinda the reason why I wanted to get them, seeing as they ARE ToD'ed, and I would definitely get the pro pan while I can, because even though I haven't even bought the empty 15-pan yet...I still can have something to aspire to, RIGHT?

*crickets*_

 
That's a LOT of bras. Wow. I have... 3 identical black ones that I wear to death, a red one, a white one and a sports bra. So, you have 20 more than me. 

You should definitely get the pro pan while you can! Aspirations are good!!!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 7, 2008)

I will admit I really like UD's Peace shadow. Ish pretty! UD shadows do NOT like MAC paint, though. Ugh.

The following made me cry a little:






and the next made me cry more, and then exclaim he should hang out with my brother: 






My brother, you see, owns AND WEARS a leather vest. Ew.

This, however, made me happy!!!!:


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_My 10 years one is Allure, by Chanel. There's no way I'm gonna change that!_

 
That is my favorite perfume as well!  Although I do love Escada perfumes especially their Tropical Punch one.  Sadly that has been discontinued for years now and I only use if for special things because I don't ever want to run out.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Guys, I have another party today so I will be on sporadically.

This thread is getting too huge!_

 
I love that this thread is staying so active! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Have fun at your party Adina!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I, oddly enough, type perfectly when drunk. My grammar gets even more precise, as well._

 
That is too funny because I am the same way!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope everyone is having a good Sunday!  I just got home from a baby shower for one of my best friends.  She is having twin girls!  And only a few days until my birthday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am so excited to haul with my birthday money!  I think that I am going to hit Sephora and get a MUFE foundation and the HD powder among other things.  Has anyone tried that HD powder yet?  It seems like it has gotten a lot of good reviews.


----------



## KikiB (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_That's a LOT of bras. Wow. I have... 3 identical black ones that I wear to death, a red one, a white one and a sports bra. So, you have 20 more than me. 

You should definitely get the pro pan while you can! Aspirations are good!!!_

 
I have two black, three nude, one white, several pink, a few red, three or four yellow, a couple orange...basically I like my bright colours.

I am planning on going to a FS store on Friday, cause I get paid-maybe hit the CCO and then the Freestanding. Who knows, I might go there and then the mall down south...nah. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_The following made me cry a little:







This, however, made me happy!!!!:



_

 
Damnit Samantha...pictures like that make me cry. I am such a sucker for cute animals.

However, Razor scooters will never go out of style. I need to get a new one. I remember when they were over $100 each-and my mom got my brother and I each one, and they ended up being $60 each at Costco.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 7, 2008)

UDs deluxe shadows are really nice and so are some of their normal shadows. Mothing but their eye shadows, liquid liners, glitters, and primers interests me, though.

And if I had the money, I'd buy every single eyeshadow, false lash, foundation, and concealer they had! Their lip products haven't sparked my interests though.


----------



## User93 (Sep 7, 2008)

i looove undrwear to death but 25 bras, cmon! I have like.. 3 blacks, 2 reds, 2 pink, 1 white (cause since i gave up tanning white looks awful on me), 1 beige and 1 strapless.... I love panties more, i have some to match them bras, and some "single" panties (cause when you dont have any big boobs, you can skip wearing a bra in sumer)... Maybe i'll find 25 panties if im lucky...

KikiB  Your lingerie drawer should be a whole den with treasures


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_
Hope everyone is having a good Sunday!  I just got home from a baby shower for one of my best friends.  She is having twin girls!  And only a few days until my birthday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am so excited to haul with my birthday money!  I think that I am going to hit Sephora and get a MUFE foundation and the HD powder among other things.  Has anyone tried that HD powder yet?  It seems like it has gotten a lot of good reviews._

 

WAAAAAAAAAAIIIITTTT!!!!!! DO *NOT* get the HD powder! It's just 100% silica powder marked WAY up. Go to coastalscents.com instead and order a full ounce for $4 instead of getting 1/3 of an ounce for $30. Also, you will then need a sifter jar - MAC's large ones that they claim are one ounce (but will not hold all of the silica powder) work nicely, though have been ToD'd. I'm a big fan of the silica powder - it's invisible and smooth and wonderful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: oh, and I whipped out the studio stick one day, and the silica powder absolutely made a significant difference in the staying/lasting power. The only bad thing about it is if you get too much on your brush you'll end up in an insane fog of the stuff, because it's super fine. Hence the need for the sifter jar.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_UDs deluxe shadows are really nice and so are some of their normal shadows. Mothing but their eye shadows, liquid liners, glitters, and primers interests me, though.

And if I had the money, I'd buy every single eyeshadow, false lash, foundation, and concealer they had! Their lip products haven't sparked my interests though._

 
Any of their shadows with glitter can, along with doe-foot applicators, lick my bottom. The glitter fallout is disgusting.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_

Damnit Samantha...pictures like that make me cry. I am such a sucker for cute animals.

However, Razor scooters will never go out of style. I need to get a new one. I remember when they were over $100 each-and my mom got my brother and I each one, and they ended up being $60 each at Costco._

 
Harper scares me. Chretien is much cooler. It can be hard to guess whether prices of things will go up or down.


----------



## rbella (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_DAMN YOU. I've been thinking about Clue for a while, but I have negative monies!!! *cries* Rbella is mean to Sanayhs. *pouts*_

 
Don't cry.  Dry ya eye.  ***for the record, Rbella has been nothing but nice to Sanayhs***

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_ Hurray!!!!! I want so much MUFE, it's sickening. Miss Adina needs to go visit them soon, swatch some reds for me, buy me some foundation and get me some full-coverage concealer sample action! *demands* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also, spend lots of her money on pretty shadows that I can envy her for._

 
OMG!! I want that damn full coverage concealer so bad.  But, their shizz is expensive.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_WAAAAAAAAAAIIIITTTT!!!!!! DO *NOT* get the HD powder! It's just 100% silica powder marked WAY up. Go to coastalscents.com instead and order a full ounce for $4 instead of getting 1/3 of an ounce for $30. Also, you will then need a sifter jar - MAC's large ones that they claim are one ounce (but will not hold all of the silica powder) work nicely, though have been ToD'd. I'm a big fan of the silica powder - it's invisible and smooth and wonderful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks for saving me some money Samantha!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I will put that money towards some NARS stuff that I have been wanting.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Don't cry.  Dry ya eye.  ***for the record, Rbella has been nothing but nice to Sanayhs***



OMG!! I want that damn full coverage concealer so bad.  But, their shizz is expensive._

 
So expensive, but _so good_. ADIIINNAAAA! I NEED FOUNDATION! *cries*

I'm also sick of NOT using concealer on my face because MAC's is too dark. I can use it under my eyes because I need a darker shade there, but it's stupidly orange and only medium coverage. 

Sanayhs loves Rbella lots and lots. Sanayhs just doesn't need lemmings for things which get positive feedback from pretty Rbella, because that will increase the lemming and then potentially the visa debt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Thanks for saving me some money Samantha!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I will put that money towards some NARS stuff that I have been wanting._

 
You're welcome! It's just plain silly to get the MUFE stuff if you realize what it is. I'm happy they released it, though, or I'd never have known how lovely silica powder is! And it truly IS invisible and doesn't add any weight to the face! Looooove!


----------



## rbella (Sep 7, 2008)

I bet Rbella loves Sanayhs more....Let's have a love-off!!!!!!


----------



## KikiB (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_i looove undrwear to death but 25 bras, cmon! I have like.. 3 blacks, 2 reds, 2 pink, 1 white (cause since i gave up tanning white looks awful on me), 1 beige and 1 strapless.... I love panties more, i have some to match them bras, and some "single" panties (cause when you dont have any big boobs, you can skip wearing a bra in sumer)... Maybe i'll find 25 panties if im lucky...

KikiB  Your lingerie drawer should be a whole den with treasures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's Katie, geez. 

I only have one matching bra/thong set. I don't do matchy-matchy, since I usually buy all my thongs (I only wear thongs or g-strings, have been that way since I was 14) on clearance when VS has their sales. I've gotten some really good ones that way though! As far as Katie's Lingerie Department...I have three VS Sexy Santa outfits (the 2006 outfit, and then the 2007 flounce skirt and bow skirt, plus three extra of the Santa hat from last year...I got them on clearance for $2.50 each), a couple garter belts, a few pairs of thigh-highs (the guy loves them), and then a couple other not-so-interesting pieces. I have over 25 bras, plus I have two drawers for my underwear, one of which has the stuff that still has the tags on. I'm really weird in that whenever I go over to the guy's house (which isn't terribly often), I like to wear new underwear.

Nothing naughty though-I have no use for it, and I am not a naughty girl. I am a girly-girl who can take the money that would be spent on "peek-a-boo" stuff and spend it on more and more lotion.

Samantha-Harper DOES scare me. Have you ever seen the RCAF sketch where it was the John Manley Immigration Test? It was back when Chretien was PM, and one of the questions was "The Prime Minister speaks which official language: English or Klingon?" Anywhoo, if you have not seen that sketch, you need to search for it. It's on YouTube.


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Sep 7, 2008)

Porkchop, aka Muffin Top Queen is here
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. How is everyone doing tonight?


----------



## KikiB (Sep 7, 2008)

Tired of doing laundry...I'm definitely NOT going to be able to finish tonight.

Also excited for the VMA's-since Britney is going to be there! Not performing-the video that was leaked was just her getting into shape for performing in the future-but opening the show itself.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 7, 2008)

I am excited that Russell Brand is the host.  I think that he is really funny!


----------



## KikiB (Sep 7, 2008)

In that regard I am so glad that I Love Money isn't airing a new episode tonight, so that I can give the VMA's my undivided attention.


----------



## laperle (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm here. I've spent hours making a FOTD and my mom hated it all the time I asked for feedback. She usually is the TOP sugar-coater in the world. 

Ok, I look like a tropical bird now. 
_
Mari blows kisses to all the gorgeous girls around!_


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 7, 2008)

goodness Rbella! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am probably going to make an online order, and clue shall be in there! (me a sucker for greys!) and i will def. check out patina in person to see if itll show up on me. 

oh dear!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 7, 2008)

Hannah you will love clue!  It is such a pretty every day color.


----------



## KikiB (Sep 7, 2008)

Okay so did anybody watch the 5th round of America's Next Top Model and if so, do y'all remember Kim? Well she's become an MTVu VJ-and she is on the red carpet tonight and she is unrecognizeable. Forget about all the other people that MTV has, just keep Kim!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Okay so did anybody watch the 5th round of America's Next Top Model and if so, do y'all remember Kim? Well she's become an MTVu VJ-and she is on the red carpet tonight and she is unrecognizeable. Forget about all the other people that MTV has, just keep Kim!_

 
She looks a lot better than she did on ANTM and I think that she is a great vj.

Does anyone know if Smashbox only sells their halo powder/foundation on QVC?  I didn't see it on Sephora's website.  TIA!


----------



## rbella (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi Giggle,
Here is an eye I did awhile back w/ Patina, Dazzlelight, Satin Taupe and Clue.  The Satin Taupe kinda overpowers the Clue and this is not the best eye I've ever done, but at least you can kinda see the colors....


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 7, 2008)

Great job Rbella!  I might have to copy that look.  Did you use Feline for your liner?


----------



## laperle (Sep 7, 2008)

Patina, Dazzlelight and Satin Taupe are in my list now. But I need blues and purples first. I have neutrals, but I'm out of decent blues and purples.


----------



## laperle (Sep 7, 2008)

Man, my brazilian flag FOTD is a bomb. Thanks for commenting on it, Katie. You're always so sweet. =*


----------



## rbella (Sep 7, 2008)

LaPerle-I didn't see it?  Is it in FOTD?

Thanks ya'll for the sweet comments.  I actually don't care for this eye b/c I was in a hurry that day.  I didn't use Feline, I think I used an old Maybelline eyeliner???


----------



## laperle (Sep 7, 2008)

Bellissima, yes, it is, but it felt faster than gravity. No love for that tropical bird colors look. I wouldn't sport something like that in normal ocasions. It's for brazilian matches during soccer World Cup only


----------



## stv578 (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Harper scares me. Chretien is much cooler._

 
Well now we've covered just about everything on this thread!  Not sure how I feel about any of the major parties these days, but Harper has grown on me a little.  He just seems so normal, albeit kinda awkward.  

That picture of Chretien is great though!  Proof is a proof!


----------



## stv578 (Sep 7, 2008)

Oh, and I am really in the mood now to watch Princess Bride again thanks to Rbella's avatar!


----------



## rbella (Sep 7, 2008)

Yay!!!!!!!  Someone noticed!!!!!  I love that movie so much!!!!


----------



## laperle (Sep 7, 2008)

I've got love from rbella! 

The liner is actually a cheap eyeshadow wet, applied with an eyeliner brush. The waterline is froslite fluidline. I love fluidlines, they're very versatile.


----------



## rbella (Sep 7, 2008)

That looks hard.  I don't know how to do fancy stuff like that.  I wish I did.


----------



## stv578 (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Yay!!!!!!! Someone noticed!!!!! I love that movie so much!!!!_

 
I think maybe some of the girls on here were perhaps in diapers when this came out?!  I love it too!


----------



## rbella (Sep 7, 2008)

^^^^ahahahhahah!! That is true.  So true.  off in a corner to cry now...


----------



## laperle (Sep 7, 2008)

It's not that hard if you have a smooth fluidline and experience with liners (I know you do). Make the upper line, than the lower line and then you merge them in the inner corner and set the wing/outer corner in a way to flatter your opened eyes.

For even more fancy looks, you can prolong the water line and fill in between upper and lower lines.


----------



## rbella (Sep 7, 2008)

I like the silver in your pics.


----------



## KikiB (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_That picture of Chretien is great though! Proof is a proof!_

 
That is still one of the greatest quotes of all time-"A proof is a proof. What kind of a proof? It's a proof. A proof is a proof. And when you have a good proof, it's because it's proven".


----------



## laperle (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I like the silver in your pics._

 
It's actually Froslite, the white f/l with lots of pearl. It's very versatile, 'cos it's not a permanent looking color and it's good for highlighting a certain area. 

Samantha told me Silverstroke is also very good for these ends.


----------



## stv578 (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_That is still one of the greatest quotes of all time-"A proof is a proof. What kind of a proof? It's a proof. A proof is a proof. And when you have a good proof, it's because it's proven". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh, that poor man took a huge beating for that!  Someone definitely did not prepare him that day!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_ 
Oh and i've seen some of your pics and i've read you saying you're half black half white (im sorry if i miss something here), but gotta say you also look very latin to me. If i had to guess i would first say you're Puerto Rican, or Colombian, just latin, you know? You look smoking hot, you just have more "black" features like curvy sexy body and plump lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like this kind of beauty
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But girl, i cant imagine you going out with a white guy at all (please dont get me wrong, i dont have anything agains mixed couples & i hate racism) You just look like a gangtsa rapper's girlfriend! Speaking of rappers... damn, i cant stop listening to "Throw it up" by Lil Jon... At least i got over "To the windoooooooooooooooooooow, to the waaaaall!"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hahahaha that whole thing made me lauuuugh. Thanks girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Im used to everyone saying I look latin...EVERYONE. Every single person. Like I might as well claim it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its crazy. But thanks girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_ 
thanks Rebecca, be sure to message me if you are!~!_

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Believe it or not, I've done a good amount of nasty dancing in my lifetime...but my high school banned it during my senior year, so most of the dances ended up getting cancelled. One rule was that you had to have both of your feet on the ground. Apparently my senior year at homecoming a LOT of people got in serious trouble because of either the dancing, or drinking beforehand. That's only what I heard through the grapevine, because I naturally did not attend._

 
Oh GEEZ. i remember those days at school. I got yelled at for the way i danced at every single dance. And at prom too....ummmm NO. So glad Im not in school anymore
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Don't cry. Dry ya eye. _

 
Please tell me u got that from a song, and what song was it?


Soooooooo I was out with my ex all day. It was a terrible, exhausting day. We have been having hour long conversations numerous times a day, everyday for like a week or two now, things are getting better. And we are working towards a relationship again. but he says "If we are already doing all the things we did before, then why not just be together?" But I dunno....its complicated for me. I feel scared....like this whole time we have been apart, Ive been going out with guys and doing what I want, and I havent been in a relationship for so long (7 months)...I dunno if Im scared to be in the relationship again, or if I dont trust him fully yet, or both...i just dont know what to do


----------



## rbella (Sep 8, 2008)

If you don't feel 100% ready, then it might not be time.


----------



## kobri (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh I love Princess Bride! My friend just named her little boy Westley and all I could think was "aaaas yoooouuu wiiiiiiish"


----------



## rbella (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Please tell me u got that from a song, and what song was it?_

 
Here come's your momma with those two little guys....


----------



## rbella (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_Oh I love Princess Bride! My friend just named her little boy Westley and all I could think was "aaaas yoooouuu wiiiiiiish"_

 

OMG!!  I am in love with Wesley. Shhhh...Don't tell Mr. Rbella.


----------



## kobri (Sep 8, 2008)

rbella your signature always makes me smile, did you see where two of FotC songs are nominated for emmys?


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_If you don't feel 100% ready, then it might not be time._

 
Sometimes I just feel like, Ive been whoring around the past 7 months, soooo what if I cheat on him or something? Like I can pretty much say I wont, I know its not THAT hard to not cheat...but its like...oh geez. Let me just stop. Forget it, I suck. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have noticed lately though that i really do love him and I have been thinking of our future together...I dunno...we just have been apart for so long. And our relationship was so unhealthy before, and I dont want that again.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Here come's your momma with those two little guys...._

 
....my brothers use to sing this song all the time, what was the name lol. I thought they made it up, all those years ago, I could have SWORN they made this song up..Im gonna go google it.


----------



## KikiB (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Oh, that poor man took a huge beating for that! Someone definitely did not prepare him that day!_

 
I think that Bush has had some worse ones...definitely this takes the cake:

"We got a problem here in America! Too many good docs are getting out of the business. Too many OB-GYN's aren't able to practice their, their...love with women all across this country!"

*hit self over head with 2x4*


----------



## rbella (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_rbella your signature always makes me smile, did you see where two of FotC songs are nominated for emmys?_

 
Yay!!!!  I didn't know that.  And Yay!! for you knowing FotC!! I love them.  My favorite is "It's business time"  freaking hilarious!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Sometimes I just feel like, Ive been whoring around the past 7 months, soooo what if I cheat on him or something? Like I can pretty much say I wont, I know its not THAT hard to not cheat...but its like...oh geez. Let me just stop. Forget it, I suck. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have noticed lately though that i really do love him and I have been thinking of our future together...I dunno...we just have been apart for so long. And our relationship was so unhealthy before, and I dont want that again._

 
Well, if you think there is a 1% chance you will cheat, it isn't worth it.  You can always get together with him later.  But, you can't fix that mess if it happens....


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_ ....my brothers use to sing this song all the time, what was the name lol. I thought they made it up, all those years ago, I could have SWORN they made this song up..Im gonna go google it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No girl, you gotta be old school to know that song!!!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Yay!!!!  I didn't know that.  And Yay!! for you knowing FotC!! I love them.  My favorite is "It's business time"  freaking hilarious!!_

 
I love that song!  So funny!  I almost fell out of my chair when my boyfriend played that for me. 

CAM just take it slow with your ex.  I am glad to hear that you two are working it out.  Just trust your gut and it will take you in the right direction.


----------



## rbella (Sep 8, 2008)

Coach-I'm just like the chick in that video, it's so sad.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks guys...Im just gonna do what I do and take it day by day...and hope everything goes well.

Ummmm....slick rick, rbella? I googled it, I wont lie.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_She looks a lot better than she did on ANTM and I think that she is a great vj.

Does anyone know if Smashbox only sells their halo powder/foundation on QVC?  I didn't see it on Sephora's website.  TIA!_

 
The halo powder will be exclusive to QVC until December of this year.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Patina, Dazzlelight and Satin Taupe are in my list now. But I need blues and purples first. I have neutrals, but I'm out of decent blues and purples._

 
Do you have Poison Pen? I'm loving it to bits! And hence trying to whore it out a bit.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Yay!!!!!!!  Someone noticed!!!!!  I love that movie so much!!!!_

 
I've noticed many times! It just never occurred to me to say something. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've introduced several people to that movie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_It's actually Froslite, the white f/l with lots of pearl. It's very versatile, 'cos it's not a permanent looking color and it's good for highlighting a certain area. 

Samantha told me Silverstroke is also very good for these ends._

 
I like silverstroke better for it, honestly, because it shows up brighter and gives the same effect, but much more intensely. Me being so white anyway, frostlite isn't that great unless I pile it on.


----------



## rbella (Sep 8, 2008)

Yay!! CAM. I love Slick Rick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## laperle (Sep 8, 2008)

Girls, does any of you have something to say about Anna Sui's mono shadows?


----------



## laperle (Sep 8, 2008)

rbella, i'm not drunk, but i love you! really... you're always so sweet in all your posts, i knew who you were much before i register here, when i was just observing and getting mac tips. you're pure honey, from the best beehive.


----------



## KikiB (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Girls, does any of you have something to say about Anna Sui's mono shadows?_

 
All I have to say is: Anna Sui does cosmetics?


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Girls, does any of you have something to say about Anna Sui's mono shadows?_

 
She has some pretty funky colors that are really cool but the overall quality is not the best.  I prefer Urban Decay and MAC shadows over hers.


----------



## laperle (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_All I have to say is: Anna Sui does cosmetics?_

 
Yes! She has an entire make up line and the shadows look very pigmented just as MAC's, but I don't know anyone who got them, I only read reviews. I'm inclined to buy one of her blues and a hot pink, but I wish I had some feedback from someone I trust. 

There are some Sui's at sasa.com and they send it to Brazil without custom fees, that's why I buy so many stuff there. Sasa.com: Best Beauty & Health Care Products


----------



## laperle (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_She has some pretty funky colors that are really cool but the overall quality is not the best.  I prefer Urban Decay and MAC shadows over hers._

 
I know MAC and UD are much better, Katie. But I'm not an US resident and things are bit more complicated for me, so I'm always looking for alternatives.


----------



## laperle (Sep 8, 2008)

For exmple, I can't buy UD (especially the PP) here, so I've tried the ArtDeco one and it's fantastic! Sometimes the alternatives rock!


----------



## KikiB (Sep 8, 2008)

See I didn't know because I'm limited to what is in Sephora, ULTA, or at Nordie's. However we do have a Barney's, and they carry Chantecaille, which is a brand I so wish I could get into for basics and what not.


----------



## laperle (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_See I didn't know because I'm limited to what is in Sephora, ULTA, or at Nordie's. However we do have a Barney's, and they carry Chantecaille, which is a brand I so wish I could get into for basics and what not._

 
I only got to the Sephora frenzy while in Paris. Sasa.com is nice because they ship worldwide though regular mail, which avoids absurd custom importing fees. I wish they have more options, but the closest I got from the blue I want there is Anna Sui's shadow. My blues are so old and crappy. 

I don't know why I never got to buy a MAC blue. I think I was obssessed with their greens and neutrals and forgot about the rest! 

All the stores you've mentioned don't ship worldwide, so it's end of the line for me.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 8, 2008)

I know this is extremely off topic, and Ive asked it before....

But I am thinking of placing an order to MAC tomorrow and really need to know about the lipglasses. I know I want O lipstick. Is rich and ripe lipglass REALLY on the red side, or no? Is Liquer different enough from Major Minor lipglass that i can justify getting it?.......TIA


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_I know MAC and UD are much better, Katie. But I'm not an US resident and things are bit more complicated for me, so I'm always looking for alternatives._

 
Then I think that you will love the variety of colors that she offers.  I have a green and purple eye shadow from her line and I like them a lot.  Sorry I forget that you don't have all of the same brands.


----------



## KikiB (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I know this is extremely off topic, and Ive asked it before....

But I am thinking of placing an order to MAC tomorrow and really need to know about the lipglasses. I know I want O lipstick. Is rich and ripe lipglass REALLY on the red side, or no? Is Liquer different enough from Major Minor lipglass that i can justify getting it?.......TIA_

 
Rich & Ripe is more on the muted end. The best lipstick to go with that would be Oh Garnet, which is why I love it so much. It's definitely a muted plummy-red. I mean I am an addict of Oh Garnet, but even if I wasn't I would still get Rich & Ripe.


----------



## rbella (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_rbella, i'm not drunk, but i love you! really... you're always so sweet in all your posts, i knew who you were much before i register here, when i was just observing and getting mac tips. you're pure honey, from the best beehive._

 
Seriously, that is the nicest thing anyone has said to me.  Thank you, I really mean it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_I know MAC and UD are much better, Katie. But I'm not an US resident and things are bit more complicated for me, so I'm always looking for alternatives._

 
I can do a cp for you, it's not a problem.  Would that cut down on customs fees?  If you have paypal, I can go get you some stuff tomorrow.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I know this is extremely off topic, and Ive asked it before....

But I am thinking of placing an order to MAC tomorrow and really need to know about the lipglasses. I know I want O lipstick. Is rich and ripe lipglass REALLY on the red side, or no? Is Liquer different enough from Major Minor lipglass that i can justify getting it?.......TIA_

 
Rich and Ripe is kind of a berry based red.  It is, in my opinion, a raspberry type red.  I don't think from my memory that Liquor was similar to Major Minor at all.  I don't own Liquor, but I do own Major Minor and I don't remember thinking there was a resemblance.  

The truest red is Cult of Cherry.  JMO.


----------



## laperle (Sep 8, 2008)

bebella, what's a cp?


----------



## rbella (Sep 8, 2008)

Custom purchase.  If you want someone to purchase it over here and ship it to you, you just pay the fees, shipping, product cost etc.  I think some people feel it is less expensive.


----------



## laperle (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh!!! Would you do that? That would be the best thing that ever happened to my MAC collection. 
I could even buy So Scarlet to kiss your ass! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thqt would be te first time in history I would have a LE. My dad only buys me stuff from the DutyFree store. :/

I do have PayPal, I'd have to wait 'til the next weekend though, for my CC best day. 

Can I PM you later to see if everything is ok? 

I'm so happy! Thanks, thanks, thanks!


----------



## rbella (Sep 8, 2008)

Sure, just pm me and we can work it out.  I'm going to bed, so I probably answer tomorrow!


----------



## KikiB (Sep 8, 2008)

I guess everyone turned in early tonight...

So it's funny because TLC is airing several hour-long specials on kid pageants, and DAMN! $2000 for a dress for a 5-year-old? That would cover the Alex Perry gown I want to get. Also don't forget the baby pageants.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 8, 2008)

Sanayhs said:


> Sandwiches are ok by me! Iunno, I just thought it could be interesting. So... can I call you sandwich?
> 
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_She has some pretty funky colors that are really cool but the overall quality is not the best. I prefer Urban Decay and MAC shadows over hers._

 
I yet have to buy a UD eyeshadow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have, and love, their 24/7 liners. Are they very glittery? I hate too much glitter


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 8, 2008)

now that I'm here and nobody is on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When do you guys all get here?


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 8, 2008)

Im here! Need to do some catching up too!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 8, 2008)

^^ yeah, I've been reading the previous pages over tha last half hour


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Rich & Ripe is more on the muted end. The best lipstick to go with that would be Oh Garnet, which is why I love it so much. It's definitely a muted plummy-red. I mean I am an addict of Oh Garnet, but even if I wasn't I would still get Rich & Ripe._

 
Hmm.... thanks. Im so bad at making decisions

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_ 

Rich and Ripe is kind of a berry based red. It is, in my opinion, a raspberry type red. I don't think from my memory that Liquor was similar to Major Minor at all. I don't own Liquor, but I do own Major Minor and I don't remember thinking there was a resemblance. 

The truest red is Cult of Cherry. JMO._

 
Thank you. I got CoC because of the simple fact that I needed a red lippie of some sort, and decided this was a very true red, and Im trying to like....work my way into red lips. GlamYOURus described Rich and Ripe like a strawberry color....but I dunno, Id rather not have something thats gonna remind me of a red on my lips...thats what i got CoC for...does that make sense? Id rather have rich and ripe be like a deep pink but no red? Ugh...Im just gonna hold off on it, I guess. 

Darkishstar mentioned something about liquer...Ive seen swatches but i cant figure out if its different enough from Major minor to get it....they look pretty similar to me. Major Minor is a weird color. Im rambling, arent I? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_ 

CantAfford MAC, I also thought you were Latina. People think I'm latina all the time as well. There was once this lady that thought I was Latina, even when I told her that I wasn't, she was still insisting that I'm wrong and she's right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hello... I think I know my ethnicity better!!_

 
Dont you hate that? Like I dont mind people telling me I look hispanic, because it is what it is. Actually all my brothers and sisters for the most part, look hispanic. So we all get it. The funny thing is, we can kinda understand spanish to the point where like, if people are saying something we can probably pick up on it. Sooo that REALLY makes people think we are hispanic lol. People have told me I look Hawaiian, Japanese & black, italian, native american (i have a lot of native american in me) Its crazy

LoL years ago this guy asked if I was puerto rican, I said no. he said "Are you sure?" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Duhhhh! Even when i tell people Im not, they dont believe me lololol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...not one drop buddy!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_ 
LoL years ago this guy asked if I was puerto rican, I said no. he said "Are you sure?" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Duhhhh! Even when i tell people Im not, they dont believe me lololol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...not one drop buddy!_

 
hahaha..I don't even speak Spanish and I get random ppl talking to me in Spanish and expecting me to answer. I'm far from being Latina anyway. I'm 90% Persian and 10% Russian, if that makes any sense. One of my sisters looks white and the other looks more Latina than me


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I will admit I really like UD's Peace shadow. Ish pretty! UD shadows do NOT like MAC paint, though. Ugh.

The following made me cry a little:






and the next made me cry more, and then exclaim he should hang out with my brother: 
_

 
Lol, I just saw this. It's the only pic of him I've seen looking adorable. Ths kitty looks fully at ease


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 8, 2008)

^^^Who IS that man?


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 8, 2008)

he's our prime minister, Stephen Harper


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I bet Rbella loves Sanayhs more....Let's have a love-off!!!!!!_

 
Ohhhh baby, can I get in on that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Does anyone know if Smashbox only sells their halo powder/foundation on QVC?  I didn't see it on Sephora's website.  TIA!_

 
Like Samantha said, its sold separately, also it comes with a brush. What color are you looking into? I got the tsv in fair and I already have a light, if you want pm me and we can work something out?

How did the dress search go (i didnt catch word of that)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Yay!!!!  I didn't know that.  And Yay!! for you knowing FotC!! I love them.  My favorite is "It's business time"  freaking hilarious!!_

 
You had me and the bf cracking up when you showed us that. That is me and the bf too so don't feel bad!!

Oh, and here is a quote you will enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*The Grandson*: A book?  
*Grandpa*: That's right. When I was your age, television was called books. And this is a special book. It was the book my father used to read to me when I was sick, and I used to read it to your father. And today I'm gonna read it to you. 
*The Grandson*: Has it got any sports in it?  
*Grandpa*: Are you kidding? Fencing, fighting, torture, revenge, giants, monsters, chases, escapes, true love, miracles...  
*The Grandson*: Doesn't sound too bad. I'll try to stay awake.  
*Grandpa*: Oh, well, thank you very much, very nice of you. Your vote of confidence is overwhelming. 

LOL! I love that movie too! Such fluffy fun!

Samantha- I promise, I will go to MUFE very soon to swatch and stuff (though I know you can't wait for the foundation)

Hannah- Fig 1 is awesome so that has gotta be a def

Rebecca- take your time, if its meant to be with your ex it will happen. Don't risk rushing in if you aren't ready yet. 

Anita- Kak dela krasavitsa (how are you gorgeous for non russian ladies)

Hey to everyone else as always :-D


----------



## User93 (Sep 8, 2008)

*Shadowy Lady, CantAffordMac*, since i have mixed bloods, i've been "guessed" to be so many nations aswell..Spanish, Russian, Georgian or Caucasian in general, Argentinian, Brasilian, French... I dont even know what nation i look like :/ Which is good at some point.. Im the person of the whole world!

*Rebecca*, you're welcome hun! I've read about your stoy with your bf in realationship thread. I can imagine how you feel and what you had to go through. But i would say GIVE IT A TRY DEFINITELY! Cause honesly hun, just reading your posts i can feel you still have feeling for him, and that you missed him. And i bet you did the same. I can imagine its hard for you to trust him again, but wouldnt it be hard living knowing you could give it a try and didnt? Even if things come to worst and it happends all over again.. you did your best and tried. And you dont lose anything, cause now you are already single and without him. Im even starting to think that such mistakes make our relationship better sometimes. He tasted life without you, and now he wants you back.. This already means something. Just talk with him, tell you are scared and worried so he knows that. I think you guys just gotta be together in this life <3 

*Adina*, privet kroshka! Vse potihonky, ochen ustala tolko.. a ti kak? How YOU doing huh, tiny girl?

*Gooooooodeveningbimbooos!*


----------



## KikiB (Sep 8, 2008)

Morning ladies! I am feeling uber-lazy today. The CCO still hasn't gotten in a shipment yet, so that's out. Can't really go tanning, since it takes me forever and a day to get ready, and I don't feel like walking up and down the big hill at the beach. I don't just want to sit around and eat lasagna all day though...


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Morning ladies! I am feeling uber-lazy today. The CCO still hasn't gotten in a shipment yet, so that's out. Can't really go tanning, since it takes me forever and a day to get ready, and I don't feel like walking up and down the big hill at the beach. I don't just want to sit around and eat lasagna all day though..._

 
I want lasagna now


----------



## rbella (Sep 8, 2008)

Adina-
I can't believe you can quote that word for word!!!!!!!  I love it!!!!!!  

I seriously can't remember if I have Fig 1 or not.  I thought I did, but now I don't know.  I really need a damned Excel spreadsheet.  

I just caved and bought the shadowy lady quad b/c I have no willpower.  I also bought MUFE shadows: 144,82 and 127, which I'm totally psyched about.  Oh, and I bought some more Fekkai Glossing Mist.

I am a broke ho.


----------



## rbella (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh yeah, I also bought Cherry Blossom and Silverstruck n/p


----------



## KikiB (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I just caved and bought the shadowy lady quad b/c I have no willpower. I also bought MUFE shadows: 144,82 and 127, which I'm totally psyched about. Oh, and I bought some more Fekkai Glossing Mist.

I am a broke ho._

 
I LOVE the Fekkai glossing mist! I swear I cannot live without that, the pomade, the texturizing balm, and the root lifter. 

See I think that this weekend, when I go to the Freestanding, my main things to get will be a backup of Cult of Cherry, the Juiced pro pan, a Crystal Avalanche pro pan, and then an empty 15 pan. There is no way I can avoid another Cult of Cherry...however I also really need a backup of Solar White. As in, with the way I use it I will hit pan sometime this week. Also unusually enough I am close to hitting pan on Moon's Reflection.


----------



## rbella (Sep 8, 2008)

How do you like Juiced?  I swatched it today and didn't like it on me.  I'm NW20/blonde/blue for reference.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_How did the dress search go (i didnt catch word of that)_

 
It is has been going ok.  I think I finally found one at Ann Taylor that I like but it is black.  I bought it but I am going to still try and look for something with more color since it is a wedding on the beach in South Carolina.  I already have my makeup, jewelery, and shoes all planned so that makes me feel a bit better.  Thanks for checking up on me Adina! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hope everyone is having a good Monday!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am so excited for my vacation to start.  9 whole days away from work!!  

Katie the CCO better get their shipment in this week!  I really hope they get
3N lipstick and some MSFs among other things.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_How do you like Juiced?  I swatched it today and didn't like it on me.  I'm NW20/blonde/blue for reference._

 
I hate that color with a passion!  I have never found a combo with that freaking color that looks good on me.  I am NW15/Brunette/Green Eyes.  It makes me look sick.


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_I adore Japanese food, mmmm sushi_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Holy Shit I love sushi!!_

 
Mmmm...sushi!!  Loves it!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_As for seafood, I love shellfish, but am not much a fan of swimmy fish. I like haddock and lived off of tuna sandwiches in junior high, but that's another story, and not a particularly cheerful one._

 
I'm really a fan of pretty much all seafood.  That's why I love going to the coasts.  The seafood is just sooooo yummy!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_I think maybe some of the girls on here were perhaps in diapers when this came out?! I love it too!_

 
I love that movie!!  Billy Crystal is hilarious as always.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Do you have Poison Pen? I'm loving it to bits! And hence trying to whore it out a bit._

 
I just got Poison Pen myself along with a multitude of other matte shadows.

rbella - did you get Rapturous Mattene?  I know you love your reds.  I just got this on my Boston trip - it's GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 8, 2008)

Rbella, even when one might think it isn't possible that I could love you more, _it happens._ <3333

You want to know what else I'm loving? _My industrial piercing that I got today!_


----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_How do you like Juiced?  I swatched it today and didn't like it on me.  I'm NW20/blonde/blue for reference._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I hate that color with a passion!  I have never found a combo with that freaking color that looks good on me.  I am NW15/Brunette/Green Eyes.  It makes me look sick._

 
Someone who used to post here (kare31) who was into a really natural look used Orb as a wash with Malt in the crease and a touch of Juiced in the outer corner of the lid:

http://specktra.net/f167/whats-your-...98/#post313426

I tried it and really liked it. You might want to give it a try too.


----------



## laperle (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi, girls! :**** 


I just got a bunch of painting brushes. And confirmed my presence in a MA qualification course.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_You want to know what else I'm loving? My industrial piercing that I got today!



_

 
Cool beans! Did it hurt?

In a perfect world, I'd be pierced and tattooed all over...
but I don't really like painful needles... and my parents would kick me out of the house if they saw me with even a lip peircing. That's why I'm waiting till I turn 18.


----------



## KikiB (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Cool beans! Did it hurt?

In a perfect world, I'd be pierced and tattooed all over...
but I don't really like painful needles... and my parents would kick me out of the house if they saw me with even a lip peircing. That's why I'm waiting till I turn 18._

 
Trust me, my parents were not that thrilled when I got my nose pierced, and I got it done 8 months ago. Thankfully they weren't as mad as I thought, and they liked that I went subtle. There are these bogans who hang around the mall and one of them has a nose stud where the ball is at least 5-6 millimeters in diameter. But honestly, lip piercings are getting to be kinda tacky. They're the new nostril piercing.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Katie the CCO better get their shipment in this week! I really hope they get
3N lipstick and some MSFs among other things._

 
I will call every day, and then if I get the Yes, I will be going up that day (yay for bussing it). I really hope that they get that Queen's Sin lipstick, since I want to try it-but if they get Port Red I might have to get a few.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_How do you like Juiced? I swatched it today and didn't like it on me. I'm NW20/blonde/blue for reference._

 
Honestly, I've never even swatched Juiced, but a) it's orange, b) it's not a matte, and c) it has the ToD on it.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Cool beans! Did it hurt?

In a perfect world, I'd be pierced and tattooed all over...
but I don't really like painful needles... and my parents would kick me out of the house if they saw me with even a lip peircing. That's why I'm waiting till I turn 18._

 
It surprisingly didn't hurt at all. However, I have a pretty good pain tolerance, so it's different for everyone, you know? She stuck the needle through one side, had me take a breath, and then stuck it through the other. Then, stuck the bar through. I was prepared for it to hurt a whole lot more. Hell, I barely even felt it. Though, the second piercing is, of course, more noticeable since the blood has rushed to your ear. The top of my ear has been bright red all evening. 

I decided to go ahead and get this done late last night. So, today, I did.

My family's going to have an absolute fit. They hate tattoos and piercings beyond one per earlobe. 

I got home, and when my boy noticed, he simply said, "Oh, you." He loves me! I know it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm cool and don't tell him ahead of time that I'm doing shit like this.

I got a bit light headed a bit after the fact while my friend was getting a lobe piercing, but it didn't last long.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh! And at MAC tonight, I got samples of Blonde's Gold, Mega-Rich and Vintage Green. I'll go back some other day for samples of Museum Bronze, Vintage Gold, Heritage Rouge and Copperbeam. These are gorgeous, but I just don't have the cash to buy the jars - and I _will not_ purchase samples.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 8, 2008)

What is an industrial piercing?


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 8, 2008)

Ugh. Sorry I haven't been around. I had a horrible day. Last night got into a fight with my bf. And we almost broke up.. I don't know.

You can read about the whole fiasco in the Love and Relationships forum. It's too long to tell.

I just feel sick and ill and I just can't get myself to eat. There's this weird ache right about where my diaphragm would be that's making me not want to eat.


----------



## Zantedge (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_What is an industrial piercing?_

 
Two piercings connected by a barbell. Usually looks like this : Image:Industrial Piercing-5.jpg - BMEzine Encyclopedia but there are other variations too.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_What is an industrial piercing?_

 





That bar across the top of the ear? That's an industrial. My ear's a _much _nicer shape than the above one, though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Ugh. Sorry I haven't been around. I had a horrible day. Last night got into a fight with my bf. And we almost broke up.. I don't know.

You can read about the whole fiasco in the Love and Relationships forum. It's too long to tell.

I just feel sick and ill and I just can't get myself to eat. There's this weird ache right about where my diaphragm would be that's making me not want to eat._

 
Awwww, no good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope everything clears up and you feel better soon, Elaine! You know the bimbos are here for you as much as could be. *sends hearts, cookies and happy thoughts*


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 8, 2008)

^^ Samantha, you make me want to cry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I've been doing that too much lately.

Ugh, I just feel horrible. All I did was sleep and cry today.


----------



## Zantedge (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Ugh. Sorry I haven't been around. I had a horrible day. Last night got into a fight with my bf. And we almost broke up.. I don't know.

You can read about the whole fiasco in the Love and Relationships forum. It's too long to tell.

I just feel sick and ill and I just can't get myself to eat. There's this weird ache right about where my diaphragm would be that's making me not want to eat._

 
Aww I wish I had some words of wisdom but I don't. Huggles!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_^^ Samantha, you make me want to cry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I've been doing that too much lately.

Ugh, I just feel horrible. All I did was sleep and cry today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ugh. This is when you could use some MAC fast response eye cream to rescue you from puffy eyes! That could make you feel better?

<3<3<3 to you. 

It will get better.


----------



## laperle (Sep 8, 2008)

Samantha, my bff has this piercing (i didn't know it's called industrial) for 11 years now. It's pretty cool, and discreet when she wears her hair down. 


ElPark, I'm sorry to hear that. I'll read the thread. :***


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Ugh. Sorry I haven't been around. I had a horrible day. Last night got into a fight with my bf. And we almost broke up.. I don't know.

You can read about the whole fiasco in the Love and Relationships forum. It's too long to tell.

I just feel sick and ill and I just can't get myself to eat. There's this weird ache right about where my diaphragm would be that's making me not want to eat._

 
I am so sorry that you are having such a rough time.  We are hear for you if you need us!


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 8, 2008)

oh.wow. Tempting quad is effing gorgeous! I can't wait to play with it!

So Scarlet....is quite....fuschia-ish on me? Quite interesting, now will I have the guts to wear it out?? Thank you so much for helping me out Karin!!

aww Elaine *hugs* sorry about the fight. Hope you feel better soon!

Samantha--you are certainly living up to the image I have in my mind (k that may sound weird, but you know when you chat with someone, you start getting a feeling of how they'd be in person?) well you gave me the impression you were a spur of the moment girl--I wish i was more like you! congrats on the piercing


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_oh.wow. Tempting quad is effing gorgeous! I can't wait to play with it!

So Scarlet....is quite....fuschia-ish on me? Quite interesting, now will I have the guts to wear it out?? Thank you so much for helping me out Karin!!

aww Elaine *hugs* sorry about the fight. Hope you feel better soon!

Samantha--you are certainly living up to the image I have in my mind (k that may sound weird, but you know when you chat with someone, you start getting a feeling of how they'd be in person?) well you gave me the impression you were a spur of the moment girl--I wish i was more like you! congrats on the piercing_

 
Thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do plan some things extensively, but other times? I just say to hell with it all! It's fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Who knows what may happen when you get to hang out with me in person? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 CRAZY ADVENTURES! 

Also, So Scarlet can be made sexy red by using a red liner to fill in the lips beforehand.


----------



## laperle (Sep 8, 2008)

I want crazy adventures with Samantha!!!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_I want crazy adventures with Samantha!!!_


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 8, 2008)

Ok - I think I'm off to clean my new pretty and do the get-ready-for-bed makeup removal, face washing, moisturizing and teeth brushing. Then? READING!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 8, 2008)

I read your post, Elaine. I have no advice but I'm sorry. I hope you feel better. We're all here for you, you know that.  <3

I'm kind of in a pissed off mood! 
My cousin's been living with my family for quite a while and i feel like he's stayed for too long. It's almost been THREE YEARS. 
He's cool and everything, but he's a BIG guy and he eats a lot. So, when I go to the fridge, half the food is already gone.
When he sees food, he eats it! And he never pays for his own food. He's pretty much living off my parents money while he uses his own money for... hmmm... an iPhone, a new laptop, tons of shoes, a gym membership etc.
He's an adult. It's pretty inconsiderate of him to act like this.
He'll pack his plate with all the food my mom cooks, sit next to me while I'm watching TV, and yap on his phone for hours while I might be trying to watch TV. Helloooo, it's called TEXTING!!! Can't you close your mouth for like 10 minutes???
The thing that pisses me off the most is how my mom complains TO ME about how she hates him eating everything and using our stuff, but will she ever confront him about it? NOOOOOOO.
I've resorted to having to put my name on all my stuff. ALL OF IT! I'm just irritated.
He needs to fucking LEAVE already!!! ARGHHHAHDFHEHF

I can't wait till I get a place of my own!


----------



## rbella (Sep 8, 2008)

Darkish-I'm so sorry. That pain you are feeling is heartache and now I feel it for you. Please feel free to pm me if you need to talk.

Purrty-I didn't get Rapturous. Should I?

S-I love you, too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Giggle-Did you see the eye I posted for you in here?


----------



## laperle (Sep 8, 2008)

Ciao, Bellissima



Hi, sister K. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 K, if you wanna live in Brazil, we can share the flat. The best thing I did in my life was to leave my dad's place.


----------



## kobri (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Oh! And at MAC tonight, I got samples of Blonde's Gold, Mega-Rich and Vintage Green. I'll go back some other day for samples of Museum Bronze, Vintage Gold, Heritage Rouge and Copperbeam. These are gorgeous, but I just don't have the cash to buy the jars - and I will not purchase samples._

 
So is it okay to ask for samples or do you have to wait for them to offer?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_oh.wow. Tempting quad is effing gorgeous! I can't wait to play with it!

So Scarlet....is quite....fuschia-ish on me? Quite interesting, now will I have the guts to wear it out?? Thank you so much for helping me out Karin!!_

 
I find it fuchsia on me too with the first swipe or if I use a lip brush, but if I add another layer it is more plummy red.


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Purrty-I didn't get Rapturous. Should I?_

 
Well, I hate to be an enabler, but YES!!!! (OK, that wasn't so hard :lol)


And, you're quite welcome, Hannah!  So Scarlet is a dark, reddish pink on me, leaning more toward the red side.  I does seem to fade to a pink, though.  I'd do what Samantha says and wear a red lipliner.


----------



## KikiB (Sep 8, 2008)

Poor Elaine...I have definitely gone through my share of that in my lifetime, so you definitely are NOT alone.

I always did want to get a cartilage piercing...however I think having my 3 earlobe piercings and then my left nostril suits me a lot more. I wasn't exactly spontaneous when I went to get my nostril piercing done, I can tell you that much. I was searching piercing places online for a few weeks beforehand, and I had a decent paycheck (largest ever), so on my day off I went and got it done. I was more scared that I was going to back out of it, but it didn't really hurt. Getting my brows waxed hurts more.

Not to mention I am a VERY fidgety person, and it helps me having another thing to fidget with.

Kensie-your family needs to sit him down and get up "in his grill" for lack of better terms. Think the confrontations on each episode of Exiled (the Super Sweet 16 spinoff).


----------



## stv578 (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Ugh. Sorry I haven't been around. I had a horrible day. Last night got into a fight with my bf. And we almost broke up.. I don't know.

You can read about the whole fiasco in the Love and Relationships forum. It's too long to tell.

I just feel sick and ill and I just can't get myself to eat. There's this weird ache right about where my diaphragm would be that's making me not want to eat._

 
Sorry things are rough at the moment, especially with someone as sweet as you.  I haven't read your post in the other forum, but I can say from experience that almost breaking up isn't always a bad thing.  If you two can work things out and everything feels right again afterwards, this was just a hiccup in the relationship.  My DH and I almost broke up once when we were dating, and now I can't get rid of him! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hope things work out.  I know it's very cliche, but things really do happen for a reason.


----------



## stv578 (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_So is it okay to ask for samples or do you have to wait for them to offer?


I find it fuchsia on me too with the first swipe or if I use a lip brush, but if I add another layer it is more plummy red._

 
Ask away!  Seriously.  And if it's a MA that is familiar with you, they may give you a rather generous sample.  

So Scarlet is a very rich red on me.  I ended up using Major Minor over it to tone it down a little, but it still looked red.


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Sorry things are rough at the moment, especially with someone as sweet as you. I haven't read your post in the other forum, but I can say from experience that almost breaking up isn't always a bad thing. If you two can work things out and everything feels right again afterwards, this was just a hiccup in the relationship. My DH and I almost broke up once when we were dating, and now I can't get rid of him! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope things work out. I know it's very cliche, but things really do happen for a reason._

 
Same with me, too.  DH and I actually broke up once for a month (coincidentally) about three months after we first started dating.  Then, we _almost_ broke up again 5 years later.  But we made it through.

Every relationship has its bumps and it really is hard when one person wants to fight for the relationship and the other just wants to run at the first sign of trouble.  Relationships just aren't easy.  I'm hoping the for the best for you, Elaine.  Sometimes, though, men (_boys_) just really suck.


----------



## stv578 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sorry for the multiple posts!  I'm just skimming the most recent posts!  Karin, between our two schedules now, we rarely get on here at the same time.  Sooo... HI!  Hope work is going well.

Ladies, hope everyone is well and survived Monday.  I am off to bed, gotta take my little man in for his first day of school tomorrow.


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey Nora.  Things are well.  Between the recent vacation and work, I'm keeping very busy.  You definitely know how it is.

Have fun taking your little guy to school.  Don't forget the tissues!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 8, 2008)

I am glad to see both Karin and Nora on here a bit!  Good luck tomorrow Nora!


----------



## kobri (Sep 8, 2008)

Nora, stay strong tomorrow girl! Just remember that he is going on an exciting journey and he is going to have so many stories to tell you about all his school adventures. On my first day my best friend and I walked in, she was crying and I was so excited while out in the parking lot her mom was crying and mine skipped all the way home.


----------



## KikiB (Sep 8, 2008)

^A girl I know just sent her daughter to pre-school...it's definitely that time of year. Look at it as them getting their wings. Before you know it, they'll be old like me! At least that is what my mum says...


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Adina-
I can't believe you can quote that word for word!!!!!!!  I love it!!!!!!  
I am a broke ho._

 
That movie was awesomeness for sure! I think I need to see it again in your honor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




OMG, so much love for mufe. I gotta get to the store and soon!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_It is has been going ok.  I think I finally found one at Ann Taylor that I like but it is black. Thanks for checking up on me Adina!_

 
No prob Katie, i know how frustrating it can be so Im sending some good vibes your way!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Ugh. Sorry I haven't been around. I had a horrible day. Last night got into a fight with my bf. And we almost broke up.. I don't know._

 
So sorry Elaine, be careful. You need to eat if only a little. You don't want to relapse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Ladies, hope everyone is well and survived Monday.  I am off to bed, gotta take my little man in for his first day of school tomorrow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awww, good luck with that Nora! They grow up fast don't they?

Samantha, you are a glutton for punishment. That looks so painful. I want to pierce my tummy but i is a chicken!

Elegant, i got my smashbox goodies. Didnt play yet but it is alll sooo pretty!!

Anita, I just love russian written in english, it looks so funny! Ya hachu iti kudata, ni znayu gde

Mari, you were quiet today!

Ohh, I went to costco today. Who is jealous?!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Sep 9, 2008)

Well I am back girls! My internet it up and running, I thought I was going to die!!

I did get some new fishy's!!!

A Chocolate Chip Starfish!!! (just got him today!)





A Gold Bar Maroon Clownfish (the biggest idiot I have ever seen!)





A Firefish (Suck a cute little guy!)





A lastly me Red Coris Wrasse (I will have to give him up when he grows up, he gets up to a foot long! He also wont stay this color...makes me kinda sad that he wont!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I wasn't able to take pictures of most of my new guys, since my camera sucks! I just took some pictures off of some websites. I made sure the pictures looked the same as my guys, I didn't think you girls would mind! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On a side note! I noticed I went for maroon or red looking fish after CoC came out, lol!


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 9, 2008)

Ooh, new fishies, Allison!  I love that Chocolate Chip Starfish.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone.
I still don't feel that much better... but I'm glad that you guys care.
I just want the hurt to go away now..


----------



## clslvr6spd (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Thanks everyone.
I still don't feel that much better... but I'm glad that you guys care.
I just want the hurt to go away now.._

 






 I wuv you!!!


----------



## KikiB (Sep 9, 2008)

Love the fishies!

Adina-I love Costco, but the last guy I was involved with (aka Katie is undateable)? He works as one of the guys who hands out the free samples. Needless to say I only go to Costco when I am fully dressed up and with my mum, plus wearing my big Dior Cannage 2 sunglasses.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_So is it okay to ask for samples or do you have to wait for them to offer?


I find it fuchsia on me too with the first swipe or if I use a lip brush, but if I add another layer it is more plummy red._

 
You can ask for samples. They're technically not supposed to give out pigment samples at our FS I've heard (they have problems with people going and selling them and shit), but it was a girl that knows me, so I get away with it. Generally, as long as you get the right person and they realize that you want them for your own personal use, you should be good to go. I asked for the Blonde's Gold and Mega-Rich, and when I let Brittni play with makeup on me, she used the Antique Green, so she gave me a sample of that, too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for So Scarlet, since I turn most lipsticks pink anyway, it's ridiculous on me. Beet is a nice pinky-red lip pencil which brings it back more to the colour it's supposed to be. Of course, my favourite liner is red enriched cremestick. But we probably all knew that already.


----------



## panther27 (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Well I am back girls! My internet it up and running, I thought I was going to die!!

I did get some new fishy's!!!

A Chocolate Chip Starfish!!! (just got him today!)





A Gold Bar Maroon Clownfish (the biggest idiot I have ever seen!)





A Firefish (Suck a cute little guy!)





A lastly me Red Coris Wrasse (I will have to give him up when he grows up, he gets up to a foot long! He also wont stay this color...makes me kinda sad that he wont!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I wasn't able to take pictures of most of my new guys, since my camera sucks! I just took some pictures off of some websites. I made sure the pictures looked the same as my guys, I didn't think you girls would mind! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On a side note! I noticed I went for maroon or red looking fish after CoC came out, lol!_

 
Your fish are so cute,I have never heard of a chocolate chip starfish-I love him!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Sorry things are rough at the moment, especially with someone as sweet as you.  I haven't read your post in the other forum, but I can say from experience that almost breaking up isn't always a bad thing.  If you two can work things out and everything feels right again afterwards, this was just a hiccup in the relationship.  My DH and I almost broke up once when we were dating, and now I can't get rid of him! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hope things work out.  I know it's very cliche, but things really do happen for a reason._

 
Actually, I broke up with my current boyfriend (the one I live with!) for a bit, and it worked out to be _much_ better. It hurt like hell at the time - I was a complete wreck - but it did come out very much in our favour.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 9, 2008)

Cute fish Allison!  I love the chocolate chip star fish and the maroon clown fish (very CoC). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Glad that your internet is back!  I've missed you! 

Adina I love costco!  Did you get anything good?


----------



## clslvr6spd (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_Your fish are so cute,I have never heard of a chocolate chip starfish-I love him!_

 
Neither did I until I really got into the aquarium hobby. They are pretty aggressive for starfish, they will eat "reef" fish (Anemones, Corals, Brains, etc.). I hoping it will get some red coloring to it! 








But, my puffer is quite interested in him!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 9, 2008)

Nora, hi! Here's hoping everything goes wonderfully for both you and your little man tomorrow. I remember my first day of school (primary, woo!), actually (even though I was 4), and I looked around at all the kids crying and couldn't understand why. I thought my mom was nuts to be choked up, too. I was interested in exploring new things!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Samantha, you are a glutton for punishment. That looks so painful. I want to pierce my tummy but i is a chicken!

Ohh, I went to costco today. Who is jealous?!_

 
Not glutton for punishment - glutton for PRETTY!!!! My pain tolerance is really decent, so to me it felt like nothing. Plus, I was lying down for it, so I didn't have to worry about insane blood rushes. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Well I am back girls! My internet it up and running, I thought I was going to die!!

I did get some new fishy's!!!

A Chocolate Chip Starfish!!! (just got him today!)





A Gold Bar Maroon Clownfish (the biggest idiot I have ever seen!)





A Firefish (Suck a cute little guy!)





A lastly me Red Coris Wrasse (I will have to give him up when he grows up, he gets up to a foot long! He also wont stay this color...makes me kinda sad that he wont!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I wasn't able to take pictures of most of my new guys, since my camera sucks! I just took some pictures off of some websites. I made sure the pictures looked the same as my guys, I didn't think you girls would mind! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On a side note! I noticed I went for maroon or red looking fish after CoC came out, lol!_

 
Wooo, CoC fish! They're gorgeous. I approve of your colour choices. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Thanks everyone.
I still don't feel that much better... but I'm glad that you guys care.
I just want the hurt to go away now.._

 
*puts a bandaid over your heart*


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 9, 2008)

Could the starfish harm Scoots or vice versa?


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 9, 2008)

Elaine my boyfriend Ryan and I have been through things like this as well.  If it is meant to be it will work out.  Just give him the space he needs and lean on your friends and us.  Everything will work out the way that it is supposed to.  Maybe things will change once you are back at school.


----------



## panther27 (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Neither did I until I really got into the aquarium hobby. They are pretty aggressive for starfish, they will eat "reef" fish (Anemones, Corals, Brains, etc.). I hoping it will get some red coloring to it! 








But, my puffer is quite interested in him! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hehe uh oh at your puffer!Yea I hope he gets some red on him too,that one above looks amazing


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 9, 2008)

Cute fishies Allison!

Hmmm, what did I get in costco?

Cheddar Soy Crisps, Lox, Individual Chicken Breasts, Breaking Dawn, Turtle Chex Mix Cereal Bars (a guilty pleasure)

For my parents I got turkey meatballs, potstickers, sorbet in half fruits, Wonton soup, low carb pitas, and a bunch of other stuff.

Nothing exciting at all!


----------



## rbella (Sep 9, 2008)

Mr. Rbella and I broke up about 5 times in the 8 years we dated before we got married.  Most of those times were when we were in our early twenties.  Thankfully, neither of us ever cheated, but the "breaks" were much needed at the time and very healthy for our relationship.  I love him more than I could imagine. But, some of those times were so painful, I couldn't even imagine how I would live through it.  I think you'll find he is feeling the same way....


----------



## Zantedge (Sep 9, 2008)

Those fishies are so pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I cried on my first day. My mommy said she didn't want to leave me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Cute fishies Allison!

Hmmm, what did I get in costco?

Cheddar Soy Crisps, Lox, Individual Chicken *Breasts*, Breaking Dawn, Turtle Chex Mix Cereal Bars (a guilty pleasure)

For my parents I got turkey meatballs, potstickers, sorbet in half fruits, Wonton soup, low carb pitas, and a bunch of other stuff.

Nothing exciting at all!_


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_ 
*Rebecca*, you're welcome hun! I've read about your stoy with your bf in realationship thread. I can imagine how you feel and what you had to go through. But i would say GIVE IT A TRY DEFINITELY! Cause honesly hun, just reading your posts i can feel you still have feeling for him, and that you missed him. And i bet you did the same. I can imagine its hard for you to trust him again, but wouldnt it be hard living knowing you could give it a try and didnt? Even if things come to worst and it happends all over again.. you did your best and tried. And you dont lose anything, cause now you are already single and without him. Im even starting to think that such mistakes make our relationship better sometimes. He tasted life without you, and now he wants you back.. This already means something. Just talk with him, tell you are scared and worried so he knows that. I think you guys just gotta be together in this life <3 _

 
You are such a sweetheart. i really appreciate everything you said....you're very right, too. We both had a taste of life without eachother, and I do miss him, and I KNOW he misses me. Its just gonna be weird being in a relationship again. But I have a lot of love for him...thanks for ur words 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_ 
I am a broke ho._

 
hahaha that reminds me of when me and my gay friend were at his house listening to old 90s songs, and all these slow songs kept playing, and I was missing my bf...I told him: "Im such a lonely hoe" LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_ 
You want to know what else I'm loving? My industrial piercing that I got today!



_

 
Ooooh Im so jealous. ive been wanting my industrial for soooo long. I heard it hurts like a bitch, and swells for awhile. I dont care, I want it. My belly button didnt hurt, it was only a pinch. I love industrials. I also want my nose and my Monroe...but I dunno if id look right with both of those 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Cool beans! Did it hurt?

In a perfect world, I'd be pierced and tattooed all over...
but I don't really like painful needles... and my parents would kick me out of the house if they saw me with even a lip peircing. That's why I'm waiting till I turn 18._

 
One of my moms few rules was that we had to wait until we were 18 to get tattooed or pierced. I hated that rule, but I obeyed. A week or so after my 18th birthday I got my first tattoo, and just this April i got my belly pierced. I luffffff tattoos and piercings.

My ex boyfriend has  14 or 15 tattoos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He has a full sleeve on his left arm, his whole upper right arm, his entire neck, 2 on his upper chest... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mmmmmmmmmm its so sexy!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Ugh. Sorry I haven't been around. I had a horrible day. Last night got into a fight with my bf. And we almost broke up.. I don't know.

You can read about the whole fiasco in the Love and Relationships forum. It's too long to tell.

I just feel sick and ill and I just can't get myself to eat. There's this weird ache right about where my diaphragm would be that's making me not want to eat._

 
I have been wondering where u were. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 we are ALL here for you...I hope to get to the topic later, so I can give my 2 cents...Im sorry. But honestly, I am proof that relationships break up and sometimes its for the best. Like, 7 months ago, Id have never thought that we were gonna be together, all i could do was cry. But things DO get better in time, and things really do happen for a reason. And things always turn out right in the end. You and ur boyfriend really love eachother...and relationships take so much work...it is neverending! But you guys didnt break up, u almost did, right? Seriously...when u get through all the little (or big) fights and issues, it makes the relationship tighter and stronger and better, because you know that no matter what, ur partner will be there, working it out with you.

That was a page and a half! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_I want crazy adventures with Samantha!!!_

 
Dont we all, my dear. Dont we all.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_ 
The thing that pisses me off the most is how my mom complains TO ME about how she hates him eating everything and using our stuff, but will she ever confront him about it? NOOOOOOO.
I've resorted to having to put my name on all my stuff. ALL OF IT! I'm just irritated.
He needs to fucking LEAVE already!!! ARGHHHAHDFHEHF

I can't wait till I get a place of my own!_

 
I am going through the same thing. My stepdads mom is older and does all kinds of annoying things that dont make sense. My mom doesnt like to start arguments, so that means I cant either. So we all just have to let her keep doing what she does. grrrrrrrrr
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I cant wait to get my own place either. But I just cant afford it. Who knows when Ill be able to. But Id love to have my OWN house. Have PRIVACY, cleanliness, nobody telling me to stop taking long showers, dont have to hide my food! Ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. I want an apartment baaaad

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Well I am back girls! My internet it up and running, I thought I was going to die!!

I did get some new fishy's!!!

A Chocolate Chip Starfish!!! (just got him today!)


_

 
Id love to see ur fishtank when its complete. You have such exotic fishies! A chocolate chip starfish? Grodie, but pretty cool!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 9, 2008)

Oh yeah, my little brother just started kindergarten. he is just too cute getting off of that bus.

I ddint know what was going on when I went to school for the first time. I just saw my mom cryin and crying...I probably thought Id never see her again. Then she made ME cry...I was such a mommas girl (still kinda am). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Those were the days. 

Does anyone have Plum Soft cremestick liner? How do ya like it?
Anyone have tete-a-tint (what a weird name) but it looks so PURTY!!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Wooo, CoC fish! They're gorgeous. I approve of your colour choices. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks doll!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Could the starfish harm Scoots or vice versa?_

 
Scooter has been known to pick at snails to death, but I have been watching him and he isn't picking quite as much with the star. Time will tell though!
The starfish shouldn't do anything to Scoots. From what I read about him over the past couple weeks that he scavenges, you also need to feed them as well & will only eat fish if there dead.

(the starfish has moved all over the place in such a short time! I thought they would be on the OMG slow side, but nope, they are quick for what they are.)


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 9, 2008)

Ok, so, I'm giggling. First off, here's a story that Rbella should appreciate:

In our rent, the heat and water bills are included. As such, it makes no difference whatsoever how much or little water we use - it is essentially rendered free to us. My boyfriend loves this fact, and enjoys taking advantage of it, to an insane extent: sometimes, after using the toilet, he will hop into the shower rather than using toilet paper. Yeah. Because "it's cheaper!"

Tonight, we're cleaning out the bunny man's cage. I washed the dishes and sterilized and washed out the litter box. The boy was left to the cage, which he emptied and then took into the shower, as that would be the easiest place to wash it and rinse it. He didn't want to get water everywhere, so he stripped off his clothes and hopped in the shower with the thing! I'm terribly amused.

I just refilled my cat's water dish, and she stuck a paw in it and then licked the water off her paw to taste-test it before actually putting her face to it to drink.

I love these critters.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_One of my moms few rules was that we had to wait until we were 18 to get tattooed or pierced. I hated that rule, but I obeyed. A week or so after my 18th birthday I got my first tattoo, and just this April i got my belly pierced. I luffffff tattoos and piercings.

My ex boyfriend has 14 or 15 tattoos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He has a full sleeve on his left arm, his whole upper right arm, his entire neck, 2 on his upper chest... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mmmmmmmmmm its so sexy!!!


And I cant wait to get my own place either. But I just cant afford it. Who knows when Ill be able to. But Id love to have my OWN house. Have PRIVACY, cleanliness, nobody telling me to stop taking long showers, dont have to hide my food! Ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. I want an apartment baaaad
_

 
My mom's rule is NO TATS OR PIERCINGS WHATSOEVER.
I don't want to be another rebelious teen (I think that can get a bit annoying and cliche) but she can't tell me what to do with my body, especially when I get out of the house.

I want to get a few on my arm, on my shoulder, wrist, and ankle.
As far as piercings go, I'd probably only do my lip and my nose... (a Monroe perhaps) and a few more on my ears.
Who knows really.
Do you girls think that'd I'd look weird with piercings on my face?
If y'all need pics for reference (check my FOTDS or something)

One thing that might make me hold back is that I plan to be a doctor (plastic/ reconstructive surgeon) and I don't know how
clients will feel with their lives in the hand of some chick with tattoos. (Guess I could cover em up)


And yessss! Boys in tattoos are my weakness..


That's cute about your brother going to kindergarten. I love kids (when they're well behaved and potty-trained)


Damn, I blab too much! Sorry...  -_-


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone.
It's just, I'm so negative. I don't see how it'll work out... I dunno. We'll see how the week goes.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_My mom's rule is NO TATS OR PIERCINGS WHATSOEVER.
I don't want to be another rebelious teen (I think that can get a bit annoying and cliche) but she can't tell me what to do with my body, especially when I get out of the house.

I want to get a few on my arm, on my shoulder, wrist, and ankle.
As far as piercings go, I'd probably only do my lip and my nose... (a Monroe perhaps) and a few more on my ears.
Who knows really.
Do you girls think that'd I'd look weird with piercings on my face?
If y'all need pics for reference (check my FOTDS or something)

One thing that might make me hold back is that I plan to be a doctor (plastic/ reconstructive surgeon) and I don't know how
clients will feel with their lives in the hand of some chick with tattoos. (Guess I could cover em up)


And yessss! Boys in tattoos are my weakness..


That's cute about your brother going to kindergarten. I love kids (when they're well behaved and potty-trained)


Damn, I blab too much! Sorry...  -_-_

 
From what I've observed:

If you want to go into a professional field as you do, you should likely consider keeping your tattoos to places that are easily covered by clothes for the work day. It's also best if you manage to keep them somewhere that you could do an evening wear look without showing them off. I mean, there's always full coverage concealer and such, but that's a pain in the ass.

It's unfortunate, but it would be seen as less professional by many. I see the attitudes shifting around tattoos and piercings, absolutely, but they're not all the way there yet. 

With any piercings, keep in mind that if you ever remove it, there will likely be a small scar. Hell, I've got scar tissue from a lobe piercing (can't see anything from the front, but still). It's minimal, but it's still there. Keep in mind too that any piercings about the mouth are likely to screw with your enamel on your teeth given time, and that _really_ sucks. You could get away with a nose stud professionally, but a lip piercing less so. 

It's a long way off and things may change between now and then, but it's just something to think about.


----------



## KikiB (Sep 9, 2008)

^Hell, there are many places that only allow one earlobe piercing and NOTHING MORE. I've been wanting to get a tattoo but I know that a) I do intend to wear low-backed dresses and the tat I want would be in the mid-back area, and b) I get bored easily. I think the biggest question to ask yourself is do you want them to show in your wedding pictures? If you wouldn't want them to show, then don't get the tattoo. I don't see the attitudes changing though about tattoos. I know that a bellybutton ring is acceptable to most, as it is covered most of the time. The nostril piercing is becoming a lot more acceptable, but still you will have those places where no more than one earring is acceptable.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_My mom's rule is NO TATS OR PIERCINGS WHATSOEVER.
I don't want to be another rebelious teen (I think that can get a bit annoying and cliche) but she can't tell me what to do with my body, especially when I get out of the house.

I want to get a few on my arm, on my shoulder, wrist, and ankle.
As far as piercings go, I'd probably only do my lip and my nose... (a Monroe perhaps) and a few more on my ears.
Who knows really.
Do you girls think that'd I'd look weird with piercings on my face?
If y'all need pics for reference (check my FOTDS or something)

One thing that might make me hold back is that I plan to be a doctor (plastic/ reconstructive surgeon) and I don't know how
clients will feel with their lives in the hand of some chick with tattoos. (Guess I could cover em up)_

 
I think, aside from the career aspect...I think just get ur nose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Ok, so, I'm giggling. First off, here's a story that Rbella should appreciate:

In our rent, the heat and water bills are included. As such, it makes no difference whatsoever how much or little water we use - it is essentially rendered free to us. My boyfriend loves this fact, and enjoys taking advantage of it, to an insane extent: sometimes, after using the toilet, he will hop into the shower rather than using toilet paper. Yeah. Because "it's cheaper!"

Tonight, we're cleaning out the bunny man's cage. I washed the dishes and sterilized and washed out the litter box. The boy was left to the cage, which he emptied and then took into the shower, as that would be the easiest place to wash it and rinse it. He didn't want to get water everywhere, so he stripped off his clothes and hopped in the shower with the thing! I'm terribly amused.

I just refilled my cat's water dish, and she stuck a paw in it and then licked the water off her paw to taste-test it before actually putting her face to it to drink.

I love these critters._

 
LoL @ ur cat taste testing it....cats are such freaking characters. I love em!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 9, 2008)

k, so, on another site there are MAC looks and breakdowns from fashion week. Within the part listing what was used, there are mentions of *blonde msf*, *redhead msf* and *Fun and Games beauty powder blush*. 

Thoughts on the sounds of these, everyone?


----------



## laperle (Sep 9, 2008)

Great advice, S.

Kensita, I always wanted hundreds of tats, but I gave up b/c I know myself: I would get tired of them in 5 years. And me too, I love men with tattoos. Oh, dear... Actually, there are many things I like in a man. Hihi

ElPark, it hurts, I know... I care, ok? When I read your story, there was a film of all my heartbreaking experiences in my head. It's awful, but times helps, to bring you back together or make you forget him. 

Adina Poderosa, I'm here now. I was washing my brushes, I was out and about today. In the rain. At least, I got to wear one of my favorite clothing: Retro Style Coat with Brown Boots.

Allison, your starfish is amazing! I live in a country with many strange exotic creatures, but I never saw a starfish like that, not even in Animal Planet.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_k, so, on another site there are MAC looks and breakdowns from fashion week. Within the part listing what was used, there are mentions of *blonde msf*, *redhead msf* and *Fun and Games beauty powder blush*. 

Thoughts on the sounds of these, everyone?_

 
my only thought is HOT HOT HOT

better be. Im so disapponted in the red she said pics.


----------



## KikiB (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_k, so, on another site there are MAC looks and breakdowns from fashion week. Within the part listing what was used, there are mentions of *blonde msf*, *redhead msf* and *Fun and Games beauty powder blush*. 

Thoughts on the sounds of these, everyone?_

 
Well this does sound awfully convenient, because there was talk of a Hair collection-so maybe those MSF's could be a part of that, and the Hair collection is all about colours designed to flatter different haircolours. Who knows though? I'll be getting them all since I lurve me some MSF.

As far as the BPB...either they could be making some perm, or having it be a part of an early 2009 LE collection.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_my only thought is HOT HOT HOT

better be. Im so disapponted in the red she said pics. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah... So far, Red She Said is kind of looking like a snooze. I'm not even excited about the pigment set pictured. If I'm feelin' rich, I might go for the face brush set, just because I could use those brushes, but I don't know that I will because I don't know how much I trust them not to be jerks. I love my full-size. 

I need to see more, obviously, but so far, its lacking. Also from the swatch someone posted a while back, RSS lipstick looks like a pinky red, and after So Scarlet, how can it even stand a chance!?


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_k, so, on another site there are MAC looks and breakdowns from fashion week. Within the part listing what was used, there are mentions of *blonde msf*, *redhead msf* and *Fun and Games beauty powder blush*. 

Thoughts on the sounds of these, everyone?_

 
Well you all know how I feel about MSFs.  Bring em on!  I love the name "Fun and Games" because I say that quite frequently (I don't know why).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Katie I never even thought about the hair collection containing those MSFs but I can see how that could be possible.  

Just wait until Red She Said comes out and you two will be singing a different tune!  You just wait!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Well this does sound awfully convenient, because there was talk of a Hair collection-so maybe those MSF's could be a part of that, and the Hair collection is all about colours designed to flatter different haircolours. Who knows though? I'll be getting them all since I lurve me some MSF.

As far as the BPB...either they could be making some perm, or having it be a part of an early 2009 LE collection._

 
I know there was mention a while ago of 2 bpb in the RSS collection, too, actually, and I'm wondering if this is one of them. If the Hair collection does indeed turn out to be colour products aimed specifically by hair colour, I'll be annoyed. That's stupid.


----------



## laperle (Sep 9, 2008)

LE collections make me depressed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Actually, living in the Third World sucks, especially when it comes to cosmetics, fashion, culture.


----------



## Zantedge (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I know there was mention a while ago of 2 bpb in the RSS collection, too, actually, and I'm wondering if this is one of them. If the Hair collection does indeed turn out to be colour products aimed specifically by hair colour, I'll be annoyed. That's stupid._

 
The two BPB's were called Enough Said and Stark Naked... unless these are working names or there are more than two in the collection...?

And I agree, it would be pretty lame if that's what the Hair collection turns out to be.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 9, 2008)

Anyone seen the Red She Said stuff? I are not that excited.


----------



## KikiB (Sep 9, 2008)

I will probably get the party bag and nothing else from RSS-unless the pigment sets really wow me. The palettes look blah so far, and as far as lips go, I'm going to eventually CCO it.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 9, 2008)

I think that the palette with the crimson/red eye shadow looks interesting.  I just hope it doesn't turn out to be beauty marked or another perm color.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 9, 2008)

I think the Hair collection sounds laaaaaaame either way u look at it. If its products aimed at people with certain hair colors...thats a little too drugstore for me. And if its hair products...well um lets see: I think thered be A LOT of returns. You cant walk into MAC and say "I have dry hair, can youuuuu wash my hair with this so i can see if it works" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 UM NO! Thats soooo dumb. MAC, please stick with what you know. Which is makeup. I dunno if Id buy MAC haircare unless it was getting some serious raves.

And if I hear one more person say "oh it'll give the hairstylists an actual reason to use their pro card"...I may just go the f*ck off. A cosmetologist does more than just hair...and obviously MAC gives the card to cosmetologists for a reason. Grrr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And if "us hairstylists" arent worthy of a pro card, well thats fine. But good luck finding someone to cut, color, wash and blow dry ur hair.


----------



## KikiB (Sep 9, 2008)

I dunno, I usually cut my own hair...but yes, I agree that it's bull, saying that "now the hair people have a reason to use their Pro cards!".


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 9, 2008)

I agree about the Hair collection!
Hair glitter is as far it should go honestly.

And I think from Red She Said.. probably a brush set, a eye palette (if there's a better one, they didn't show all of them), and a lip set at most for me. That's probably all I'll go for probably. I don't live close enough to a CCO to go for the stuff there.


----------



## KikiB (Sep 9, 2008)

See I am pickier with lip stuff, so I might end up getting RSS lipstick. I love amplifieds and this will be right up my alley. I want to see the colour collection deets, because I could end up saving a LOT of money this Christmas.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 9, 2008)

Same here. I want to spend the least amount I can if possible.


----------



## laperle (Sep 9, 2008)

Parky, you must look with purples, violets, lavenders and variations. Blues and green as well. 

And the kirsch looks great on you! You're indeed the cover girl!


CAM, I think you're so voluptuous that you could use whatever you want. Ok, maybe not Beauty Marked, because I don't like that damn e/s! I tried to work it out today, again, but it keeps disappointing me.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 9, 2008)

I love purples and blues and greens.. I just haven't been wearing much make-up lately.

Hopefully that will change once school starts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I vow to look good.


----------



## KikiB (Sep 9, 2008)

I love my purples and blues and greens, but especially my purples. In a pinch, it's Beautiful Iris on the lid and Violet in the crease.


----------



## laperle (Sep 9, 2008)

I need new purples and blues. The only purples I've got are from a Bourjois Trio, they're way too subtle, but the finish isn't bad. I want vibrant ones now and one dark sober for the V (I'm thinking of Poison Pen, as Smantha suggested). 

A girls made a FOTD with the 92 by MUFE and that color is GORGEOUS. I was drooling. 

As for blues, I know exactally what I want. Blues are very flattering on me.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 9, 2008)

Anyways... think I'm going to sleep. It's been a long day.
Good night everyone.


----------



## laperle (Sep 9, 2008)

Parky, be strong. Think of your wonderful life ahead! Dream with the angels. 

I know it won't really help right now, but it will help in a not so distant future. 

And cry if you feel like crying. I read an article saying that crying activates substances to calm and relax us. :**


----------



## KikiB (Sep 9, 2008)

So...bored...can't sleep...

One of my eyes has been uber-irritated for a few days now, and while I still can wear makeup (thank goodness, otherwise I would not be able to leave the house) it hurts to sleep, and it makes me want to rub it, which just makes it hurt even more. Yarr.


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 9, 2008)

yes RBella I saw your eye picture you posted for me! Thanks doll, but it has definitely not killed the lemming for clue. *sigh* thats just how its gonna have to be I guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you rock girl!

hello to the rest of the bimbos! Yesterday was my first day of my "extra" class for my degree...and it was really annoying to trapse across the city out of work for 3 hours, then go back to work and make up the time. But I've decided to try and be more....talkative in the class (as usually I just sit and take notes) so I introduced myself first. Needless to say, my mom and boss were quite psyched to hear this about me. As sometimes I'm kinda shy, especially with people I don't know. 

But I can say I was not impressed with my MAC Select SPF 15 foundation and how its so....water soluble? If I so much as touched my face in any respect, BAM I had some foundation on my fingers. Grrrrr and I even set my foundation (thinking maybe that was the problem).

This was my last foray into mac's foundations, and other than the studio stick in NW15, I think I'll have to stay away. B/c they discontinued my NW100 Hyperreal, that was a good one if I wanted a bit of shine. Oh wait, there is still the mineralize satinfinish.

But next I will definitely be trying MUFE after all the rave reviews from my fellow bimbos!

Question: why is there the hate on UD? Perhaps the insane glitter fallout that can be found on some of their shadows? I stick to the more sheeny ones, not glitter. So I love them. 

Please explain yourselves, UD haters! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm in such a goofy mood, but I digress, I must head off to work. TTYL!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 9, 2008)

good morning ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wonder what everyone's time zone is that nobody is here when I login. It's 9:30 in the morning here in Ottawa, Canada. I should be working on a project report yet i'm updating my MAC spreadsheet and cheking out this site
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think I'm the only MAC lover on the planet who still doesn't have an e/s quad
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....do you guys think I should pick something up from Cult of Cherry while I can?

P.S. Darkish, I hope you're feeling better today when you wake up **Off to the Relationship thread to read about it and comfort you**


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 9, 2008)

Saadeh- you NEED a quad, I personally collection them so I have about 15, maybe 20? Ugh, I am so addicted. Samantha can tell you! And I am up too, at work at the moment :-D

Elaine, i think you will feel better once you start school. Pretty yourself up(not that you need it cause you are just gorgeous) and knock em all out. Don't fret over the jerk-bag!

Mari- Poderosa, does that mean powerful? Will that be my new nickname? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anita- Gde ti sivodnya kukalka?

Samantha- your boy is so silly. Getting into the shower with a dirty cage? Priceless!

Rbella- I have a feeling that once I get to the Mufe studio store I will be a goner. 

If any of you have an interest in swatches or products only available at the store, pm me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know the color selection is much more vast and they have palettes and such!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Saadeh- you NEED a quad, I personally collection them so I have about 15, maybe 20? Ugh, I am so addicted. Samantha can tell you! And I am up too, at work at the moment :-D
_

 
15-20 quads??? Maybe I should come shopping in your quad store
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Which one do you recommend from Cult of Cherry?


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I think that the palette with the crimson/red eye shadow looks interesting.  I just hope it doesn't turn out to be beauty marked or another perm color._

 
Or Cranberry or something stupid like that? Yeah. But at least Cranberry would be a much better shadow than Beauty Marked to have. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_
And if "us hairstylists" arent worthy of a pro card, well thats fine. But good luck finding someone to cut, color, wash and blow dry ur hair. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Dude, I've totally done all of that myself several times. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But... I'm a weirdo. I've cut and coloured friends' hair before, too. And I love, love, loooooooove my hair dude Curtis. It took me forever to find someone I like! I have since pimped him out to friends. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Parky, you must look with purples, violets, lavenders and variations. Blues and green as well. 

And the kirsch looks great on you! You're indeed the cover girl!


CAM, I think you're so voluptuous that you could use whatever you want. Ok, maybe not Beauty Marked, because I don't like that damn e/s! I tried to work it out today, again, but it keeps disappointing me._

 
I've never even bothered to swatch Beauty Marked. Velvets in general aren't a great texture, but I find I can work them. The thing is, though, all the velvets I own have a pretty colour that I like (such as Peppier <3333), and I don't really give a damn about the glitter as long as it is not on my cheeks. I'm sorry Beauty Marked is a jerk. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_I love purples and blues and greens.. I just haven't been wearing much make-up lately.

Hopefully that will change once school starts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I vow to look good._

 
Look good, feel good. It totally works. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're going to kick school's butt!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_I need new purples and blues. The only purples I've got are from a Bourjois Trio, they're way too subtle, but the finish isn't bad. I want vibrant ones now and one dark sober for the V (I'm thinking of Poison Pen, as Smantha suggested). 

A girls made a FOTD with the 92 by MUFE and that color is GORGEOUS. I was drooling. 

As for blues, I know exactally what I want. Blues are very flattering on me._

 
Oh, goodness, I'm dying to get MUFE's #92 some time. So amazing. Poison Pen is gorgeous for the crease because it's a matte2, and I find it works really well with a number of other colours. It doesn't blow me away as an individual swatch (which is likely why I went so long without it), but now that I've played with it several times for a full eye, I adore it. That and Lotusland, I'd say, are my surprisingly beloved MAC purple shadows.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_But next I will definitely be trying MUFE after all the rave reviews from my fellow bimbos!

Question: why is there the hate on UD? Perhaps the insane glitter fallout that can be found on some of their shadows? I stick to the more sheeny ones, not glitter. So I love them. 

Please explain yourselves, UD haters! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm in such a goofy mood, but I digress, I must head off to work. TTYL!_

 
I'm not a UD hater! Just... MUFE is better. I quite enjoy my two UD palettes, but it pisses me off that they don't work with paint. I don't have UDPP, don't want to require it to make the damn shadows stick. I find that over paint, the colours don't hold up, and if I try to blend them they seem to lift right off?? It's so uncool. I have other bases, yes, but paint is my favourite, hence the annoyance on that factor. And I will never, ever buy a glitter shadow from them on purpose.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_good morning ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wonder what everyone's time zone is that nobody is here when I login. It's 9:30 in the morning here in Ottawa, Canada. I should be working on a project report yet i'm updating my MAC spreadsheet and cheking out this site
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think I'm the only MAC lover on the planet who still doesn't have an e/s quad
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....do you guys think I should pick something up from Cult of Cherry while I can?

P.S. Darkish, I hope you're feeling better today when you wake up **Off to the Relationship thread to read about it and comfort you**_

 
Hey Sandwich! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm just an hour ahead of you, over in Halifax. Today's my day off and I had the BEST NIGHT's sleep I've had in WEEKS. Hot damn! The quads are addictive. The CoC ones are _gorgeous_. Plus, it's actually a pretty good deal product to price wise, when you think about buying the shadows individually. 4 x $13/pan + $4.50 for the quad = 56.50$. Compare to $43. Really good for travelling somewhere with you, too.

As for the Cult of Cherry quads, i find it hard to pick just one. I have and adore all three. I suppose it really depends on your personal preferences... Shadowy Lady is really pretty if you're a purple fan, Tempting is beautiful and has the surprising chartreuse pop, and Spiced Chocolate is really rich and flexible. Go get at least one (providing budget allows, of course), see if you give it lots of love. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Saadeh- you NEED a quad, I personally collection them so I have about 15, maybe 20? Ugh, I am so addicted. Samantha can tell you! And I am up too, at work at the moment :-D

Samantha- your boy is so silly. Getting into the shower with a dirty cage? Priceless!

If any of you have an interest in swatches or products only available at the store, pm me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know the color selection is much more vast and they have palettes and such!_

 
Dude, I'm so catching up to you on the quad thing. Once my Take Wing and Stowaways get here, I'll have twelve! And you know how shortly ago I had none. By my count, you've got to have at least 19 (if that one you bought from lj showed up)? You'll have to count when you get home, see how close I got. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My boy is hilarious. I was so entertained by his cage-cleaning antics. He didn't even understand. 

As for MUFE, you know you need to swatch the red and red-family shadows for everyone here to drool over.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 9, 2008)

Rebecca,

I have wanted another piercing for months. I've just put it off and put it off. I know I've had it for less than 24 hours, but so far I'm really glad I got my industrial. Some people have really bad swelling with cartilage piercings (keep this in mind, k?), but mine has just a teeny bit of swelling on ridge of my ear. Extremely minimal. And, it doesn't hurt at all!

I will avoid infection because I am neurotic about keeping new piercings clean. Infections _suck_. Also, the body by nature doesn't like piercings, and you don't want it to start moving shit around, trying to reject it (this is why I don't have any surface piercings, the odds of rejection are too high for my liking, plus even after fully healed? One bump and the rejection process can start over again). 

Keep in mind that you should not sleep on that ear or put a phone against the piercing for about a month, until it has time to properly close up, and that it will require cleaning for that month at least twice daily. If this is all still good with you, why are you putting it off?


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Hey Sandwich! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm just an hour ahead of you, over in Halifax. Today's my day off and I had the BEST NIGHT's sleep I've had in WEEKS. Hot damn! The quads are addictive. The CoC ones are gorgeous. Plus, it's actually a pretty good deal product to price wise, when you think about buying the shadows individually. 4 x $13/pan + $4.50 for the quad = 56.50$. Compare to $43. Really good for travelling somewhere with you, too.

As for the Cult of Cherry quads, i find it hard to pick just one. I have and adore all three. I suppose it really depends on your personal preferences... Shadowy Lady is really pretty if you're a purple fan, Tempting is beautiful and has the surprising chartreuse pop, and Spiced Chocolate is really rich and flexible. Go get at least one (providing budget allows, of course), see if you give it lots of love. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I really want to visit Halifax, it's on my list Canadian cities to see before I'm 30. Is the seafood there as good as I hear it is?

The quad price is definitely right. I think i'll get more use out of Shadowy Lady quad, I love purples and the quad has the same screen name as me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is yet another lunch hour I will be spening at the mall to pick up more MAC. It's also gonna be my 4th CoC haul


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I really want to visit Halifax, it's on my list Canadian cities to see before I'm 30. Is the seafood there as good as I hear it is?

The quad price is definitely right. I think i'll get more use out of Shadowy Lady quad, I love purples and the quad has the same screen name as me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is yet another lunch hour I will be spening at the mall to pick up more MAC. It's also gonna be my 4th CoC haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Mmmmm, seafood. <333 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Woooo CoC! You should definitely get Shadowy Lady, then. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You'll have to let us know how you like it!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## rbella (Sep 9, 2008)

S-That story is hilarious.  It reminds me of Seinfeld when Kramer made dinner in the shower!!!

Adina-MUFE is so awesome it makes me cry.  I might pm you about a palette.  I don't like buying the shadows in the square thingies.

Giggle-I cannot deal with any MAC foundation.  If I sweat at all, BAM, I am streaked.  My MUFE face and body liquid foundation stays even if I get rained on.  It is the best thing that has ever happened to me....


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 9, 2008)

Studio stick is thick enough it doesn't streak, but it's still not sexy. 

I'm glad you like the story. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was for you, you know.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_ 
Keep in mind that you should not sleep on that ear or put a phone against the piercing for about a month, until it has time to properly close up, and that it will require cleaning for that month at least twice daily. If this is all still good with you, why are you putting it off? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Because I dont have the proper form of ID (license). I could probably go and give them my birth certificate or something, and they may let me get it done. But aside from that, its hard trying to catch a ride out to a tattoo/piercing shop to get something done. People usually dont really want to give someone a ride there, unless they are like getting something done themselves. That seems more like something you do on ur own, I guess.

It sucks the most because of all the things I can do...well its all perfectly legal  because Im of age. But nobody knows Im of age because I can't pass my driving test. And ur drivers license is like, the only valid form of ID anymore.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Because I dont have the proper form of ID (license). I could probably go and give them my birth certificate or something, and they may let me get it done. But aside from that, its hard trying to catch a ride out to a tattoo/piercing shop to get something done. People usually dont really want to give someone a ride there, unless they are like getting something done themselves. That seems more like something you do on ur own, I guess.

It sucks the most because of all the things I can do...well its all perfectly legal  because Im of age. But nobody knows Im of age because I can't pass my driving test. And ur drivers license is like, the only valid form of ID anymore. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Your birth certificate along with some form of photo ID should certainly suffice. Other than that, you'll surely find a way somehow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Make sure you research where you want to get it done, too. BMEzine is handy.


----------



## KikiB (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I think I'm the only MAC lover on the planet who still doesn't have an e/s quad
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....do you guys think I should pick something up from Cult of Cherry while I can?_

 
I don't have a quad either! I have the Heatherette Trio 1, but I only would have bought it myself if it came to the CCO. Thank goodness for generous friends.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_



_

 
HAHAHAHA! I love it-it reminds me of Mr. Persnickety from Mr. Men.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Because I dont have the proper form of ID (license). I could probably go and give them my birth certificate or something, and they may let me get it done. But aside from that, its hard trying to catch a ride out to a tattoo/piercing shop to get something done. People usually dont really want to give someone a ride there, unless they are like getting something done themselves. That seems more like something you do on ur own, I guess.

It sucks the most because of all the things I can do...well its all perfectly legal because Im of age. But nobody knows Im of age because I can't pass my driving test. And ur drivers license is like, the only valid form of ID anymore. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I mean I know here in WA, you can get just a basic ID card-the only difference is with that, you can't drive. You should look into that-go to your DOL and actually get an ID card.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_15-20 quads??? Maybe I should come shopping in your quad store
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Which one do you recommend from Cult of Cherry?_

 
Haha! I would recommend spiced chocolate as a gorgeous everyday quad while shadowy lady is more for a night out on the town 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Dude, I'm so catching up to you on the quad thing. Once my Take Wing and Stowaways get here, I'll have twelve! And you know how shortly ago I had none. By my count, you've got to have at least 19 (if that one you bought from lj showed up)? 

As for MUFE, you know you need to swatch the red and red-family shadows for everyone here to drool over. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL, quads are just so amazing. I want a thunder eyes bnib still but can't bring myself to buy it just yet (even though its pretty much going for retail on ebay). Yeah, i think you know my collection better than I do!

Will def swatch when I go to mufe!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_S-That story is hilarious.  It reminds me of Seinfeld when Kramer made dinner in the shower!!!

Adina-MUFE is so awesome it makes me cry.  I might pm you about a palette.  I don't like buying the shadows in the square thingies.
_

 
Didnt Kramer live in the shower during that episode. Freaky and gross, haha!

Re: MUFE: Anything for you Rbella!


----------



## User93 (Sep 9, 2008)

*Hey bimbos!*

*Sanayhs* - this pic is too funny. Cheered me up!

*Adina* - privet malishka, i've been just busy with college, it started 10 days ago but it's already kicking my ass. Now every week (!) i gotta translate an article in french from a business magasine, typing it all on pc... My french sucks! And thats only 1 class, i have about 10. Damn.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Darkishstar*, how are you doing there? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Mari* - saudades gata! I'm thinking of buying some blue shadow after your Brasilian FOTD! And i definitely need greens too.. You inspired me. Just gotta decide what to get
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love all the latest CoC FOTDs, but i guess i gonna skip this collection completely. Mac is more expensive here, i've told you girls, and i like the upcoming Ungaro one so much! So i gotta save up to buy it later, since i'm also trying to save up for my vacations  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Money disappers somehow.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Plus its my Mom's 50 years birthday soon so i gotta buy a nice present!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_yes RBella I saw your eye picture you posted for me! Thanks doll, but it has definitely not killed the lemming for clue. *sigh* 

But next I will definitely be trying MUFE after all the rave reviews from my fellow bimbos!
_

 
For whatever its worth - I love Clue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want to try MUFE too!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_
If any of you have an interest in swatches or products only available at the store, pm me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know the color selection is much more vast and they have palettes and such!_

 
Have you seen the Pro CCB in Air Force Blue or Dusk??? I don't remember seeing those colors on the Pro site before...but I likey

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_



_

 
Awww...cute little piggy...look at those little green garden boots...hahaha
I love it 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_S-That story is hilarious.  It reminds me of Seinfeld when Kramer made dinner in the shower!!!

Adina-MUFE is so awesome it makes me cry.  I might pm you about a palette.  I don't like buying the shadows in the square thingies.

Giggle-I cannot deal with any MAC foundation.  If I sweat at all, BAM, I am streaked.  My MUFE face and body liquid foundation stays even if I get rained on.  It is the best thing that has ever happened to me...._

 
We LOVED the Seinfeld shows!!! Several years ago, DH & I would eat at little tray tables in front of the tv to eat dinner when it was on every night.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Another MUFE lover! I love, love, love the under eye concealer & lift!!!

Miss ALL of you...just been incredibly busy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I WANT my Ungaro...NOW!!!!!


----------



## KikiB (Sep 9, 2008)

Well I am off-the CCO got a big shipment in and so I have to bus it all the way up there AND then be at work by 6:30. Oy.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_But I can say I was not impressed with my MAC Select SPF 15 foundation and how its so....water soluble? If I so much as touched my face in any respect, BAM I had some foundation on my fingers. Grrrrr and I even set my foundation (thinking maybe that was the problem).

This was my last foray into mac's foundations, and other than the studio stick in NW15, I think I'll have to stay away. B/c they discontinued my NW100 Hyperreal, that was a good one if I wanted a bit of shine. Oh wait, there is still the mineralize satinfinish.

But next I will definitely be trying MUFE after all the rave reviews from my fellow bimbos!_

 
I'm using the Select SPF now and I'm not that happy with it. I don't think it gives me enough coverage and I definitely don't have the best skin in the world 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Plus, I think I may have been matched incorrectly. I have the Select SPF in NC35. It's too dark right now and makes me look kinda gray, in the summer when I had a tan it made me look a lil orange
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is Studio Fix any better coverage wise? Do they have something between NC30 and NC35? I'm probably neither here or there...


----------



## panther27 (Sep 9, 2008)

I love MUFE!It is to die for,I bought the star powder that is this shimmery neon pink.I think they call it a fuschia color,but it is def neon pink


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 9, 2008)

Elegant, we have missed you!


----------



## laperle (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Mari- Poderosa, does that mean powerful? Will that be my new nickname? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, poderosa! It does! And we use it as a nickname for women who have sexy power and brains! I think it's a perfect match for you. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_*Mari* - saudades gata! I'm thinking of buying some blue shadow after your Brasilian FOTD! And i definitely need greens too.. You inspired me. Just gotta decide what to get
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Gatissima, I miss you too :* You're already in my MSN list yay!! 

I need MAC blues too! I wanna buy Electric Eel, Star by Night and Deep Truth. Plus the two fluidlines, Waveline and Blue Peep. I work well with f/l, so they're always easy targets for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For now, I'm working with crappy old blues I have here, over ArtDeco shadow base. 

As for greens, Humid is my fave. There's Wondergrass, but I think it's discontinued, 'cos I don't see it on MAC's site. Sweet Sage and Shade fluidlines are to die for, but, again, I'm a fluidline lover. 






Samantha, your pig pic is precious! And, girl, Beauty Marked is the worst MAC stuff I've ever bought. That's the problem when I pick stuff from the site and give someone a list. I wanted something like Shadowy Lady back then. 



Hello to all the other gorgeous ladies!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Elegant, we have missed you!_

 
aww... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What did you think of the QVC Smashbox goodies?


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 9, 2008)

Mommy!!! You've been missed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Katie, it's great your CCO finally got its shipment.

Mari, humid is one of my favourite MAC greens, too! Wondergrass was part of the C-Shock collection. I also love Juxt and Bio-green (B-G is pro). 

Sandwich, hurray new display picture! Also, MAC foundation sucks. Look into MUFE. Much better colour selection and quality. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I <3 the piggy. It's currently my background picture on Zelazny (my compy).


----------



## panther27 (Sep 9, 2008)

Mari,i never really liked my beauty marked shadow either,but I tried it over Artifact paint pot with a little Pink Pearl pigment,and it turns into this gorgeous purple!You might want to try that if you have artifact and pink pearl


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Mommy!!! You've been missed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 











I'll prolly be on later or tomorrow.


----------



## laperle (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_Mari,i never really liked my beauty marked shadow either,but I tried it over Artifact paint pot with a little Pink Pearl pigment,and it turns into this gorgeous purple!You might want to try that if you have artifact and pink pearl
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
omg, jessica. now i need to add these 2 to my never ending list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i won't give up! i have to make beauty marked work, or it'll be a complete waste of money.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 9, 2008)

Marie - try using beauty marked over a purple or red base. i love it over Flammable paint. Give it a try


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_ 
Sandwich, hurray new display picture! Also, MAC foundation sucks. Look into MUFE. Much better colour selection and quality. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




_

 
I have heard good stuff about MUFE foundation. I'm going this weekend to get either face and Body foundation or this new HD stuff everyone raves about.


----------



## panther27 (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_omg, jessica. now i need to add these 2 to my never ending list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i won't give up! i have to make beauty marked work, or it'll be a complete waste of money._

 
I wish it would work on its own
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But you definately have to work with it.I'm sure you will get it to look good!


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 9, 2008)

I feel a lot better now after a long heart to heart with a good friend of mine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm off to another best friend's house this afternoon to just hang out and chill. I'm going to give that dirtbag a call on Thursday and just end it properly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It still hurts, but I'm ready to move on and face whatever comes my way. And I'm going to stay single for awhile. Boys right now are S-T-U-P-I-D!

Oh right, and I got my new mascara in the mail. The Majolica one. I hope this will become my HG!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_I feel a lot better now after a long heart to heart with a good friend of mine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm off to another best friend's house this afternoon to just hang out and chill. I'm going to give that dirtbag a call on Thursday and just end it properly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It still hurts, but I'm ready to move on and face whatever comes my way. And I'm going to stay single for awhile. Boys right now are S-T-U-P-I-D!

Oh right, and I got my new mascara in the mail. The Majolica one. I hope this will become my HG! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm really glad you're feeling better and you've figured out what you want & need. Here's hoping the mascara works out for you, too!


----------



## User93 (Sep 9, 2008)

*Mari*, i dont have any blues now. I had some cheap crappy e/s i threw away, so now i wanna get some mac ones, but since its kinda pricy here (21 $ for 1 e/s) i gotta choose carefully. And here i cant buy UDPP too, so i use MAC bare study paint pot as a base, and it works really good on me! I never tried ArtDeco, but if you will have  a chance, try it out! I also have meet the fleet from Naughty nauticals and mutiny pigment, it even saddens me - mutiny is beautiful, but i dont know how to use it much! If i go to Rio, i would bring you half of my pan so we can play 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was watching a youtube tutoreal by makeupgeek, and she said electric eel seemed really difficult for her to work with, it scared me a little. But that color is simply gorgeous!

Darkishstar, im so glad you're feeling better!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_*Mari*, i dont have any blues now. I had some cheap crappy e/s i threw away, so now i wanna get some mac ones, but since its kinda pricy here (21 $ for 1 e/s) i gotta choose carefully. And here i cant buy UDPP too, so i use MAC bare study paint pot as a base, and it works really good on me! I never tried ArtDeco, but if you will have  a chance, try it out! I also have meet the fleet from Naughty nauticals and mutiny pigment, it even saddens me - mutiny is beautiful, but i dont know how to use it much! If i go to Rio, i would bring you half of my pan so we can play 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was watching a youtube tutoreal my makeupgeek, and she said electric eel seemed really difficult for her to work with, it scared me a little. But that color is simply gorgeous!

Darkishstar, im so glad you're feeling better! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Try Clarity instead of Electric Eel. Super similar colour, should be better texture, since Clarity is matte2.


----------



## laperle (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks, S!

I prefer Mattes anyway!


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Another MUFE lover! I love, love, love the under eye concealer & lift!!!_

 
I've been using this for the past couple of weeks, but I can't get it to work by itself.  I still have to use my MAC Green Colour Corrector and NW20 Concealor to cover my circles and even then they still show through.  I'm thinking I need to make the move to the MUFE Concealor Palette No. 1.  I'll be able to customize my concealor coverage better that way.  Poo...I'd rather spend the $38 on fun makeup.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 9, 2008)

ShadowyLady, you aren't the only MAC lover without a quad. I am one, too! *weeps*  But I'm still a makeup n00b and I'm broke. My MAC "collection" is pitiful, I swear. But my brithday is in a month and I'm gonna go MAC hauling fo' sho!
*LIST OF THINGS I HAVE FROM MAC:*
1 lipstick
3 blushes
7 eyeshadows
1 foundation
1 pair of lashes

Sad, I know! Go ahead and laugh at me! _LAUGH!!!_

I love UD for the most part. Their eyeshadows are pretty nice, I love their primer potion, and we all know their 24/7 liners are da shiznit! :/


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't have a pre-made quad, either.  I bought 4 empty palettes that I made my own with (it makes travel much easier), but I've yet to find one that I can justify getting all 4 colors.  That being said, I'll probably get the CoC quads if I can find them at a CCO, since it'll be a better bargain.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_ShadowyLady, you aren't the only MAC lover without a quad. I am one, too! *weeps*  But I'm still a makeup n00b and I'm broke. My MAC "collection" is pitiful, I swear. But my brithday is in a month and I'm gonna go MAC hauling fo' sho!
*LIST OF THINGS I HAVE FROM MAC:*
1 lipstick
3 blushes
7 eyeshadows
1 foundation
1 pair of lashes

Sad, I know! Go ahead and laugh at me! LAUGH!!!

I love UD for the most part. Their eyeshadows are pretty nice, I love their primer potion, and we all know their 24/7 liners are da shiznit! :/_

 
What, no colour names? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If your list is that short, it shouldn't be that hard! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I don't have a pre-made quad, either.  I bought 4 empty palettes that I made my own with (it makes travel much easier), but I've yet to find one that I can justify getting all 4 colors.  That being said, I'll probably get the CoC quads if I can find them at a CCO, since it'll be a better bargain._

 
I figure a quad is worth it as long as I like 3 of the colours, because then it costs about the same, and the 4th shadow is a bonus! For example, the Spiced Chocolate quad. LOVE brash, enjoy sweet chestnut, spiced chocolate is a colour my collection could use... and nanogold can sit there.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_What, no colour names? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If your list is that short, it shouldn't be that hard! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Touch l/s
Ambering Rose, Hushabye, Dame blush
SeaMe s/s
Sable, Humid, Flashtrack, Noctournelle, Stars n' Rockets, Antiqued, Amber Lights e/s
Studio fix Liquid
#3 lashes

Hey, we've all gotta start from somewhere, right?

That being said, I'm accepting donations. HELP THE NEEDY!


----------



## Zantedge (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't own any quads either. If the Chill collection eyeshadows are in a quad then that will be my first.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Touch l/s
Ambering Rose, Hushabye, Dame blush
SeaMe s/s
Sable, Humid, Flashtrack, Noctournelle, Stars n' Rockets, Antiqued, Amber Lights e/s
Studio fix Liquid
#3 lashes

Hey, we've all gotta start from somewhere, right?

That being said, I'm accepting donations. HELP THE NEEDY!_

 
Definitely a decent start. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And hey, which of us isn't accepting donations? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Addiction is a terrible thing!

And now for something completely different...

YouTube - Tunak Tunak Tun (Best Copy)


----------



## laperle (Sep 9, 2008)

I only have Myth l/s and P+P lips for lip products!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 9, 2008)

How my MAC started:

Pots of woodwinked and gorgeous gold and a tube of clear lipglass. These were for my 18th birthday in November of 2004. In May of 2005, I got an empty quad with pans of plumage, juxt and freshwater, along with some select cover up (which I now despise). Somewhere along the way, I grabbed a pot of peppier, another empty quad with pans of cranberry and coppering, a tube of In 3D 3Dglass, an empty quad with pans of All That Glitters and Sable when I decided I should have some neutrals, as well as pans of Knight Divine and Electra because I love silvers. When I got fed up with trying to find a drugstore lipstick that stayed red on me, I got Red Enriched cremestick liner and Russian Red lipstick. When Smoke Signals/Blue Storm came out, I got pots of Stormwatch, Blue Storm and Thunder. In the autumn of 2007, I grabbed a basic brush set. 

Then, the madness.

(Madness grabbed hold shortly after Fafi was released.)


----------



## laperle (Sep 9, 2008)

Oh, no. I lied. I have Currant and Mahogany lip pencils too. Or is it Burgundy? 

I don't have freakin' quad nor any LE ever.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 9, 2008)

RE: Tunak Song: My friends and I love that song! It's our anthem!!!

This video should have won a VMA for best dance video!


----------



## laperle (Sep 9, 2008)

I've started with Chrome Yellow, in a overcrowded MAC counter at La Samaritaine (RIP) in Paris.


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 9, 2008)

Shadowy Lady-- (Saddeh? I apologize if thats wrong) do you own Shadowy Lady? Thats one of my faves of the shadowy lady quad! I quite like the quad a lot (other than deep truth, I can't get that to work). I tried finally using the Spiced Choc quad---ok guys i'm really starting to question any makeup skills i possibly had a few weeks ago. Seriously. wth, i'm going through a harsh phase, can't get placement/blending. even liner. 

very disheartening and makes me want to toss it all (I won't though, I will PERSIST!) but it makes me sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




good evening chicas! welcome back Elegant-one!! 

Oy vey, I had a HUGE argument today with a fellow student (I hung up on him twice but he kept calling and we finished the argument). 

Quick overview:
-several months ago, I was marking and invigilating for a class he was taking. He asked me if I get the answer key before I go watch the students write the exam. I said no, It kinda put me off guard but I let it pass

-4 weeks ago, we have been taking the same distance class. I went on and had to get it finished by the end of August. He extended it another two months. whatever. So we were talking outside the tower we both coincidentally work in (not the same place, diff floors of a 30 floor building). And he learned that I was studying for the final (had finished all assignments) 
he has the nerve to ask: How would you feel if I use YOUR assignments as an outline for my assignments? I said no, he's like okay, yeah i understand.

fast forward to today, he texted me about my studying. I said I was done, that I finished the class at the end of August. So he called me after work and asked if I had any hints/tips/tricks for the exam. I said no, just use the study guide page we were given, then review the cases. He kept picking, like well there are so many questions/units to review, could I narrow it down. 

That was just the third straw that broke me. I launched into a "You want to be an accountant? I'm not losing my ethics to guide you on the exam"....then he freaked out and said everyone does that in every class. I said no, I never ask to see ppls assignments, I'm very independent and read what the profs outline, and just study my heart out, not thinking of getting insider hints. Then he tells me he sees no problem with that and says HE'S GIVEN PPL HIS ASSIGNMENTS! 

I said no. not cool. lack of ethics. I won't ever stoop that low. It scared the crap out of me that he sees no problem with this. blood pressure went sky high but glad I finally let him know what I think. I didn't call him out on it after the first possible inkling with asking about an answer key. but after three incidents, that was it. I knew what kind of person he is. 

If anyone read this. Thanks. Just needed to vent!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Touch l/s
Ambering Rose, Hushabye, Dame blush
SeaMe s/s
Sable, Humid, Flashtrack, Noctournelle, Stars n' Rockets, Antiqued, Amber Lights e/s
Studio fix Liquid
#3 lashes

Hey, we've all gotta start from somewhere, right?

That being said, I'm accepting donations. HELP THE NEEDY!_

 
You need Humid, Stars n Rockets and Amber Lights girl. Those plus Freshwater and Bronze are my most used e/s's.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I've been using this for the past couple of weeks, but I can't get it to work by itself.  I still have to use my MAC Green Colour Corrector and NW20 Concealor to cover my circles and even then they still show through.  I'm thinking I need to make the move to the MUFE Concealor Palette No. 1.  I'll be able to customize my concealor coverage better that way.  Poo...I'd rather spend the $38 on fun makeup._

 
Yeah, I do have to layer mine. I use the BE Multitasking Bisque first, then the concealer, & then sometimes the Lift.

BUT...I have a new LOVE for concealer!!!!! -

Jay Manual for QVC - "Manual Override Conceal"  This stuff is awesome IMO
It totally conceals, it's oil free & it wears like a dream!!!!!!!!
It's $19 & its in a pretty big tube.


----------



## Zantedge (Sep 9, 2008)

I started with Russian Red lipglass and Red Enriched cremestick in summer 2006. I didn't get anything else until holiday 2007 (then I got family silver MES and metallic eyes palette).


----------



## laperle (Sep 9, 2008)

Kensie, I live in the Third World, they want US$47.00 for one e/s, here.

I need donations


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Yeah, poderosa! It does! And we use it as a nickname for women who have sexy power and brains! I think it's a perfect match for you. _

 
That is so sweet, thank you so much Mari!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_aww... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What did you think of the QVC Smashbox goodies?_

 
They are so gorgeous, ugh. I love em!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_I feel a lot better now after a long heart to heart with a good friend of mine._

 
So happy to hear that Elaine!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I've been using this for the past couple of weeks, but I can't get it to work by itself.  I still have to use my MAC Green Colour Corrector and NW20 Concealor to cover my circles and even then they still show through.  I'm thinking I need to make the move to the MUFE Concealor Palette No. 1.  I'll be able to customize my concealor coverage better that way.  Poo...I'd rather spend the $38 on fun makeup._

 
Karin, when I was at the makeup show I actually got matched for foundation by Kevin Bennett (the head honcho over at mufe) he told me he prefers to get coverage from the mufe foundations as opposed to the concealers which he said he doesn't like. I get pretty great results from my hd foundation


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_ok guys i'm really starting to question any makeup skills i possibly had a few weeks ago. Seriously. wth, i'm going through a harsh phase, can't get placement/blending. even liner. 

very disheartening and makes me want to toss it all (I won't though, I will PERSIST!) but it makes me sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




good evening chicas! welcome back Elegant-one!! 

I said no. not cool. lack of ethics. I won't ever stoop that low. It scared the crap out of me that he sees no problem with this._

 





Ah, I have makeup days like that...nothin goes on right, can't line my eyes etc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I say, good for you on the ethics stand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am a firm believer in it


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_Shadowy Lady-- (Saddeh? I apologize if thats wrong) do you own Shadowy Lady? Thats one of my faves of the shadowy lady quad! I quite like the quad a lot (other than deep truth, I can't get that to work). I tried finally using the Spiced Choc quad---ok guys i'm really starting to question any makeup skills i possibly had a few weeks ago. Seriously. wth, i'm going through a harsh phase, can't get placement/blending._

 
Hi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's actually spelled Saadeh, for some reason though, most ppl spell it with two d's instead of two a's the first time they write it. You're not alone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I actually got the Shadowy Lady quad today, I haven't tried it yet but it the colors look good on my arm (didn't have any of them before). I will do a look this weekend and report back


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 9, 2008)

You go Hannah, that guy trying to pump you for info was not cool at all.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Kensie, I live in the Third World, they want US$47.00 for one e/s, here.

I need donations _

 
ouch!! that is steep. I should really stop complaining about the price of MAC in Canada.


----------



## kobri (Sep 9, 2008)

Stay strong Hannah! So many people in Uni try to get by just riding coattails and I'm sorry, but they aren't getting my scholarship/internship/job etc by riding mine! I have had people in group projects not contribute and at the end when we have to do evaluations I am completely honest about how little they do. I also told once on someone cheating on an exam across the table from me. I think it kicked in after I got my scholarship because if other people are cheating to get ahead of me then I might not have gotten it.


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 9, 2008)

sorry Saadeh! Is it pronounced like Say-dee? Sha-day? I'm curious!

Thanks ladies, I thank you for your kind words! Ethics/integrity are uber important to me, and this just pisses me off.


----------



## kobri (Sep 9, 2008)

Ethics should be important for an accountant, otherwise you wind up in an Enron situation.

Question: Is it wrong to apply for a promotion based only on the need to pay for upcoming collections? If so don't tell me until after I apply tomorrow!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_sorry Saadeh! Is it pronounced like Say-dee? Sha-day? I'm curious!

Thanks ladies, I thank you for your kind words! Ethics/integrity are uber important to me, and this just pisses me off._

 
it's pronounced saaa-daaa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I often wonder why my parents gave me such a hard name


----------



## laperle (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_ouch!! that is steep. I should really stop complaining about the price of MAC in Canada._

 
Don't tell me. Even in euros the prices sound more reasonable than US$47 for e/s and lippies. I only bought my Amber Lights here. All my MAC stuff were bought by someone else (I give people lists), but it's only when people can do it, are going abroad. It's annoying. 

MAC stores here are always empty and they only sell stuff for really rich people. Not fair. 

Not only MAC, all the high end brands, actually. 70 bucks for a Lancome mascara?


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 9, 2008)

Hannah, you're awesome for standing your ground and giving that freeloader a piece of your mind.  I never understood people that try to get by on other's hard work.

Adina - I'll have to try that route with the foundation instead of the concealor.  If all else fails, I may have to hit QVC!

Mari - I cannot believe how expensive high end cosmetics are in Brazil.  That's just insane.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Kensie, I live in the Third World, they want US$47.00 for one e/s, here.

I need donations _

 
Oh my god, Mari!!! That's crazy.
Buying one eyeshadow could pretty much cover the weekend makeover fee they have at the counters here in the US.


Saadeh, I definitely need Freshwater and Bronze. Those are up there on my list of MAC e/s I need. I'm looking towards getting more purples even though I know MAC purples aren't as amazing as they could be...

The next thing I'll purchase is a very deep, matte red l/s. If MAC doesn't have what I'm looking for, I'm thinking NARS will.
Suggestion?
Hopefully, once I get it, I'll do a really glam, vampy-red lip FOTD. Who knows?...

Does anyone like to just sit in front of the TV and watch the makeup specials on QVC with no intention of buying anything?! I do...


----------



## stv578 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hannah, you did the right thing. Not just because that guy sounds like a dork, but because at the end of the day, you have to feel comfortable with the decisions that you make. I think a stressful day like that calls for a little treat for yourself!  

So ladies, i wanted to thank everyone for their nice messages, which I did read when I got in to work this morning. My little guy went into his first class without so much as a single tear. I on the other hand... I tried to hold back my tears and put a big smile on my face while I was with him, but as soon as I got in my car, I was a basket case! It was really much harder than I thought. 

Sooo... on my lunch hour, I picked up Copperbeam p/m (beautiful) and Base Light paint, though I'm still not too sure on Base Light.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Hannah, you did the right thing. Not just because that guy sounds like a dork, but because at the end of the day, you have to feel comfortable with the decisions that you make. I think a stressful day like that calls for a little treat for yourself!  

So ladies, i wanted to thank everyone for their nice messages, which I did read when I got in to work this morning. My little guy went into his first class without so much as a single tear. I on the other hand... I tried to hold back my tears and put a big smile on my face while I was with him, but as soon as I got in my car, I was a basket case! It was really much harder than I thought. 

Sooo... on my lunch hour, I picked up Copperbeam p/m (beautiful) and Base Light paint, though I'm still not too sure on Base Light.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Base Light is pretty! I'm actually wearing it right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's funny: tonight the boy and I were going to go out to grab some food, so I threw on concealer, powder, liner, mascara and gloss. Quick and easy, you know? Anyhow, he decided he didn't like it because I looked half done, and we weren't allowed to leave until I finished a full eye! What a goof!


----------



## laperle (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Mari - I cannot believe how expensive high end cosmetics are in Brazil.  That's just insane._

 
Even the drugstore ones are expensive. The gov has a strict tax policy regarding imported 'disposable products', as they call it. It sucks, it's absurd! It doesn't help our own cosmetics industry either, 'cos most of them import materials, too. And it's a very limited industry anyway.

Good make up is a sign of status and luxury itens. Grrrrr. The worst is: I still pay almost 115 dollars for a Dior foundation. I always fall for my addiction.


----------



## kobri (Sep 9, 2008)

Yay Nora, you made it through. I think that calls for some MAC for sure!

I have the new haircut touchy feelies. I just got 10 inches cut off an I can not stop flipping it around, such a relief


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 9, 2008)

Disposable?!?!  Not even!!!  I cannot recall ever throwing a cosmetic out (with the exception of mascara that I've used up).  I just haven't ever used anything up.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_I have the new haircut touchy feelies. I just got 10 inches cut off an I can not stop flipping it around, such a relief_

 
I love new haircuts, too!  I got mine done right before labor day - new bangs and the wedge cut (my MIL thinks I look a little like Katie Holmes with this cut).  I'm having a dickens of a time getting it to style, though.  So much for low-maintenence.

You'll have to get a picture up for us to see!


----------



## stv578 (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_Yay Nora, you made it through. I think that calls for some MAC for sure!

I have the new haircut touchy feelies. I just got 10 inches cut off an I can not stop flipping it around, such a relief
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Isn't it liberating?!  I did the same in April, but I'm now in the process of growing it back.  Apparently, wavy hair is much easier when it's long!


----------



## laperle (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Disposable?!?!  Not even!!!  I cannot recall ever throwing a cosmetic out (with the exception of mascara that I've used up).  I just haven't ever used anything up._

 
Yes, I know, but in a country where a large part of the population starves and lives in misery, it's understandable to see these things as 'disposable'. They try to have importation priorities, to balance the economy. Books don't get such heavy taxes, for example.

It sucks, anyway, 'cos I can't help loving cosmetics.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Disposable?!?!  Not even!!!  I cannot recall ever throwing a cosmetic out (with the exception of mascara that I've used up).  I just haven't ever used anything up.



I love new haircuts, too!  I got mine done right before labor day - new bangs and the wedge cut (my MIL thinks I look a little like Katie Holmes with this cut).  I'm having a dickens of a time getting it to style, though.  So much for low-maintenence.

You'll have to get a picture up for us to see!_

 
I've thrown out some old, crappy cosmetics, and mascara before it's used up because it was kind of old (4 months, maybe? ha). 

I looooove the new haircut feel. Do you go anywhere specifically?


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 9, 2008)

That's true, I guess.  I does definitely suck when cosmetics are your downfall.  Heck, even with the prices here, I still spend an arm and a leg on my habit.


----------



## laperle (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Oh my god, Mari!!! That's crazy.
Buying one eyeshadow could pretty much cover the weekend makeover fee they have at the counters here in the US.


Saadeh, I definitely need Freshwater and Bronze. Those are up there on my list of MAC e/s I need. I'm looking towards getting more purples even though I know MAC purples aren't as amazing as they could be...

The next thing I'll purchase is a very deep, matte red l/s. If MAC doesn't have what I'm looking for, I'm thinking NARS will.
Suggestion?
Hopefully, once I get it, I'll do a really glam, vampy-red lip FOTD. Who knows?...

Does anyone like to just sit in front of the TV and watch the makeup specials on QVC with no intention of buying anything?! I do... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Kensita, if you don't like MAC's or NARS', there's always Lancôme and Shiseido. I have a nice one by Clinique too, it's almost wine, feels great on the lips.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 9, 2008)

^^^ Lancome never really catches my eye, but I do like Shiseido's lip stuff. Thanks!



I have the problem where I can't throw ANYTHING away, including makeup.
It's like throwing your baby in the garbage just because it's old, cheap, or smells bad. :'(


----------



## kobri (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Disposable?!?! Not even!!! I cannot recall ever throwing a cosmetic out (with the exception of mascara that I've used up). I just haven't ever used anything up.



I love new haircuts, too! I got mine done right before labor day - new bangs and the wedge cut (my MIL thinks I look a little like Katie Holmes with this cut). I'm having a dickens of a time getting it to style, though. So much for low-maintenence.

You'll have to get a picture up for us to see!_

 
I totally should have gotten a pic while it was still styled dang! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I've thrown out some old, crappy cosmetics, and mascara before it's used up because it was kind of old (4 months, maybe? ha). 

I looooove the new haircut feel. Do you go anywhere specifically?_

 
I go to From the Neck up in Park Vic. i went to high school with my stylist.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 9, 2008)

Babies don't tend to be old, you know. Just sayin'. 

What, could you not throw out year-old mascara? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, my cat is eating lettuce.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_I totally should have gotten a pic while it was still styled dang! 


I go to From the Neck up in Park Vic. i went to high school with my stylist._

 
You still haven't shown us pictures from the wedding! 

Ugh, Park Vic. I would never, ever live there. So noisy and expensive!

I go to Sykea on Spring Garden. A few years back, I got offered their package deal of a haircut/few foils/mani/pedi for $50, and I loved the guy who did my hair and have been going back since!


----------



## kobri (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_It's like throwing your baby in the garbage just because it's old, cheap, or smells bad. :'(_

 
Are these bad reasons to throw out a baby? (j/k)

If it is just makeup I'll never use, didn't work out, sometimes I'll take it in to work and see if anyone wants it. If it is old, separated, smells rancid etc it's getting chucked.


----------



## laperle (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_^^^ Lancome never really catches my eye, but I do like Shiseido's lip stuff. Thanks!



I have the problem where I can't throw ANYTHING away, including makeup.
It's like throwing your baby in the garbage just because it's old, cheap, or smells bad. :'(_

 
Kensita, are you a taurus or a cancer?? 


Lancome has good lip stuff and their texture is very good. The brand literally catches my eyes 'cos my favorite mascara ever is Hypnôse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Shiseido's lippies are divine, I think your dad's lips agree with me


----------



## kobri (Sep 9, 2008)

oh cool, a few of the girls I went to esthetics school with worked at Sykea.


----------



## laperle (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Also, my cat is eating lettuce._

 
Can you take a picture, please please please?


----------



## stv578 (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_ 
Also, my cat is eating lettuce._

 
I found this rather amusing!  It just seemed so random on my end!

Well, I have to call it a night so I can function at work tomorrow!


----------



## laperle (Sep 9, 2008)

ok, you halifax girls! have you ever met for a coffee?


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Kensita, are you a taurus or a cancer?? 

_

 
I'm kinda wondering what her answer to this will be. I'm always amazed when ppl guess signs correctly


----------



## kobri (Sep 9, 2008)

well night all, gotta be fresh for work tomorrow!


----------



## Zantedge (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_
Also, my cat is eating lettuce._


----------



## Zantedge (Sep 9, 2008)

Goodnight to everyone who's going to bed!


----------



## rbella (Sep 9, 2008)

Giggle-I'm late to respond, but you did the right thing.  I have a huge problem with people who try to cheat to get ahead in life. Good for you!!!

On the cell (again). Sad cause I miss my friends. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I hate my hubby's business. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Takes up too much time...


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 9, 2008)

rbella's here!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Does anyone like to just sit in front of the TV and watch the makeup specials on QVC with no intention of buying anything?! I do... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I usually have no intention of buying anything but I usually give in to the urges.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_I have the new haircut touchy feelies. I just got 10 inches cut off an I can not stop flipping it around, such a relief
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ohh, we need a pic!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_rbella's here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Exactly!

Nora, we miss having u around but we understand.


----------



## laperle (Sep 9, 2008)

i second that, emoticon and all!


----------



## laperle (Sep 9, 2008)

I love Poderosa's avatar... it shows all her power: the starring, the boobs, the legs! 


Does anyone want chocolate cake?


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 9, 2008)

Ahhhhhhh. Chocolate cake sounds good. I want some!

I was able to eat a bit more today. So I'm glad. My body's trying not to let me eat though. Ugh, I hate having to constantly battle an eating disorder once something goes wrong in my life. My stomach just automatically locks up, my throat gets tight and I just can't seem to eat. It sucks! But I made myself eat, I thought I was going to puke, food makes me sick. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways though, I'm feeling better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks all of you guys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to all!


----------



## laperle (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Ahhhhhhh. Chocolate cake sounds good. I want some!

I was able to eat a bit more today. So I'm glad. My body's trying not to let me eat though. Ugh, I hate having to constantly battle an eating disorder once something goes wrong in my life. My stomach just automatically locks up, my throat gets tight and I just can't seem to eat. It sucks! But I made myself eat, I thought I was going to puke, food makes me sick. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways though, I'm feeling better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks all of you guys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to all!_

 
Parkie, I'm sending you a piece through the internet. It's full of chocolate, orange and love. 

I have the same problems with eating when there's something wrong. Don't force, but at least try to ingest some calories. Juices do me good. Of course you can't live with juices only, but it's a option to open the key to your stomach. 

I'm glad you're feeling better, my one and only asian gangstah. You will see, with some time, how this kind of thing do you good and makes you a stronger woman, more selective.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 10, 2008)

Kelly and I have yet to actually meet up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And Hannah, my internet apparently ate my earlier post (Been eating posts lately... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), but I'm totally cheering you on! HURRAH!!!!


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 10, 2008)

Yay! The cake sounds tasty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yeah, juice is definitely a good way to go I find. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I'm settling for some delicious Arizona pomegranate green tea. Mmmmm, love green tea.


----------



## laperle (Sep 10, 2008)

Parkie, how do you like the Majolica mascara? Is it lash expander or the enamel one?

Do you buy from sasa?


----------



## laperle (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Kelly and I have yet to actually meet up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And Hannah, my internet apparently ate my earlier post (Been eating posts lately... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), but I'm totally cheering you on! HURRAH!!!!_

 
Samantha, shame on you. I'd totally be meeting a bimbo if there was any from my city. The brazilian girls (except for Monsterbilly, who lives 6 hours away) rarely manifest their opinions here at Specktra. I'm really hoping Anita comes to meet her bf, so I can meet her too.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Parkie, how do you like the Majolica mascara? Is it lash expander or the enamel one?

Do you buy from sasa?_

 
Ah, I haven't tried it yet. I'll go try it now. I got the Lash Expander. Got it from Ichibankao.com. But I do love Sasa. I've been to them in Taiwan. Awesome place!!


----------



## laperle (Sep 10, 2008)

I buy from sasa a lot. They come to me tax-free ('cos they send through regular mail), so I keep buying. Too bad they don't have MAC, so it would be the end of my problems. 

I just didn't buy the Majolica's mascaras because they're waterproof. At least the ones at sasa.com are. I have 2 brand new boxed waterproof Lancomes here and a Shiseido a barely touch, 'cos it's so hard to take off. I only go for my WP when I'm out clubbing or something heavy duty. 

But tell me what you think! If it's awesome I'll buy. I'm a mascara whore, but Hypnose is my main gf. Hhahahaha


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 10, 2008)

WOMG.
(Whoa, OMG.)

I CAN SEE MY LASHES.
This amazing. My lashes are CURLED. WOW. They're STAYING.
Okay. This mascara is it man. That's it, I don't care if it's hard to take off or anything. This is amazing. No other mascara has ever worked like this for me!


----------



## laperle (Sep 10, 2008)

_Mariana immediately opens her sasa.com account and adds Lash Expander_


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Elegant, we have missed you!_

 
Yah!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_ 
It still hurts, but I'm ready to move on and face whatever comes my way. And I'm going to stay single for awhile. Boys right now are S-T-U-P-I-D!

Oh right, and I got my new mascara in the mail. The Majolica one. I hope this will become my HG! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
you effing GO GIRL! Seriously though...things may work out in the end. Being newly single....is SUCH a good feeling sometimes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seriiiiiiiously

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_ShadowyLady, you aren't the only MAC lover without a quad. I am one, too! *weeps* But I'm still a makeup n00b and I'm broke. My MAC "collection" is pitiful, I swear. But my brithday is in a month and I'm gonna go MAC hauling fo' sho!
*LIST OF THINGS I HAVE FROM MAC:*
1 lipstick
3 blushes
7 eyeshadows
1 foundation
1 pair of lashes

Sad, I know! Go ahead and laugh at me! LAUGH!!!

I love UD for the most part. Their eyeshadows are pretty nice, I love their primer potion, and we all know their 24/7 liners are da shiznit! :/_

 
Girl everyone has to start somewhere. I started at MAC with a liquid concealer and hated it. Then graduated to a lipglass? And a bronzer....my collection consisted of ALL drugstore stuff, with seriously, less than 5 MAC products for like 2 years, then I found specktra...........and now? Whew, I have quite a bit. Mostly lip products though...

My advice? CHECK THE CLEARANCE BIN ON SPECKTRA! They have so many deals and steals, its awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_ 

Oy vey, I had a HUGE argument today with a fellow student (I hung up on him twice but he kept calling and we finished the argument). _

 
He sounds LAME. ugh, good for you for sticking up for yourself and saying no. It can be hard to say no...but he had a lot of nerve. He should be doing the work himself. 

About the makeup thing...I really suck at application. I dunno why! But i do. Dont say i dont...I really do. LoL my shapes are always different...one eye will look like a winged cat eye, the other will be a rounded shape...its bad news. But I can only get better. Maybe one day you guys will be buying Rebecca's SUPER DUPER Bimbo Eye Shadow kit on QVC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_ 
Does anyone like to just sit in front of the TV and watch the makeup specials on QVC with no intention of buying anything?! I do... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Uhhh yah! lol, that and the hair ones....they crack me up


----------



## laperle (Sep 10, 2008)

Parkie, do you mind if I keep asking? Do you own any of the Majolook trios? Are their shadows any decent? I'm about to buy 2.



Hi, CAM-CAM! :*


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 10, 2008)

Ahahahaha, I'm lame-ass and use drugstore mascara. Maybelline Define-a-lash. If I were richer, I'd buy some variety of tubing mascara, because those rock. I had one used on me years ago, I think it was from Natural Illusions (a local company), but I can't remember for sure? And the Blinc Kiss Me stuff is THIRTY DOLLARS locally. That'd be a biiiigggg jump from my mascara that I buy on sale for $8. I just can't do that. If I'm even going to pay $20, the stuff better well bloody ROCK. 

HURRAY Elaine for finding a mascara that works for you!!!!


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 10, 2008)

I honestly have no idea Mari! I've never tried them. In my opinion though, from what I've seen from my cousins, Asian make-up is very.. light and airy and girly, meaning pretty pastels with shimmer, and it pretty much glows, probably not very pigmented, I don't think in Asia they like heavy color you know? Have you seen pictures of Asian pop stars? I think it would result in that sort of look. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rebecca: Thanks! Getting rid of that guy! ARGH. I don't care anymore! When I call him on Thursday, I'm cleaning up this mess and giving him a piece of my mind, telling him everything I've said on the thread that I should've said. Freaking jerk. Could just be the angry bitch in me talking, but I could give a rat's ass if things worked out, a boy isn't worth my time and trouble, he ain't man enough!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh, and if anyone is still missing me from some variety of messenger and wants to find me, let me know. Though, I promise my screen names are _really_ easy to figure out.


----------



## laperle (Sep 10, 2008)

^^ Samantha, I pay 20.80 USD for my Hypnose at sasa.com

It's my favorite mascara in the world. I still have L'Oreal, Shiseido, Scinic, Fiberwig (i hate that shit), other Lacômes (such as Fatale and Flextencils), but my Hypnôse is the thing.  I'm a mascara-whore. 

I'm gonna try the Lash Expander, but I'm afraid it can be a miss for me. I just read a review of a girl complaining it's terrible to take off. This kind of mascara usually takes even my lashes off.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_ 
Jay Manual for QVC - "Manual Override Conceal" This stuff is awesome IMO
It totally conceals, it's oil free & it wears like a dream!!!!!!!!
It's $19 & its in a pretty big tube. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






_

 
See, how are u supposed to know ur color??? 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_ 
So ladies, i wanted to thank everyone for their nice messages, which I did read when I got in to work this morning. My little guy went into his first class without so much as a single tear. I on the other hand... I tried to hold back my tears and put a big smile on my face while I was with him, but as soon as I got in my car, I was a basket case! It was really much harder than I thought. _

 
Awwww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have u ever read the book "Love You Forever" ? (or something, I think thats the name, I may be slightly off).....

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Babies don't tend to be old, you know. Just sayin'. 

What, could you not throw out year-old mascara? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, my cat is eating lettuce._

 
Yeah huh. Babies do get old. Babies are the best to me when they are fresh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  HAHA (omg Im over here cracking up) But really....babies are the cutest up until like 1. From 1 to 2 they are still cute, just not as cute. After that it all goes downhill....LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (what a cute smiley hahaha)


My coworker said you can keep ur mascara longer then 3 months if your the only one using it. Ummm, nuh? No thanks 

Your cat sounds adorable. Any pics?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_ 
On the cell (again). Sad cause I miss my friends. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hate my hubby's business. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Takes up too much time..._

 
At least you have friends. You guys are my only friends. Literally, it feels like....all my friends stop talking to me at the same time. And I only have like 2 or 3 to begin with. And they stop calling, dont hang out....then all of a sudden they do again. I hate being the only one trying to work on a friendship. Its like...what do you do when the only couple friends you had, you dont really talk to anymore? I want to cut them off, but I get bored and lonely.......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Does anyone want chocolate cake?_

 
I love chocolate cake. When my mom was a waitress years ago at a diner, she used to bring home a big piece of chocolate cake for one of us....the cake was seriously the best chocolate cake ever. But she could only bring home one, so we all had to wait our turn. Every week a different kid got it, and since there were 5 of us...it was a long wait sometimes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I miss those days sometimes! So much easier...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_WOMG.
(Whoa, OMG.)

I CAN SEE MY LASHES.
This amazing. My lashes are CURLED. WOW. They're STAYING.
Okay. This mascara is it man. That's it, I don't care if it's hard to take off or anything. This is amazing. No other mascara has ever worked like this for me!_

 
Aaaaaaaaaaand what is this mascara u speak of??

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_ 
Hi, CAM-CAM! :*_

 
Hewwooooo! I was hoping to get a sexy exotic Brasiliaaaaaana nickname...


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 10, 2008)

Rebecca - Majolica Majorca Lash Expander!!! Japanese mascara. It holds a curl! YES!!!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 10, 2008)

Psoniasis, whats a tubing mascara?


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_^^ Samantha, I pay 20.80 USD for my Hypnose at sasa.com

It's my favorite mascara in the world. I still have L'Oreal, Shiseido, Scinic, Fiberwig (i hate that shit), other Lacômes (such as Fatale and Flextencils), but my Hypnôse is the thing.  I'm a mascara-whore. 

I'm gonna try the Lash Expander, but I'm afraid it can be a miss for me. I just read a review of a girl complaining it's terrible to take off. This kind of mascara usually takes even my lashes off._

 
Now, why do you love the hypnose so much? Tell me more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_
Yeah huh. Babies do get old. Babies are the best to me when they are fresh ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) HAHA (omg Im over here cracking up) But really....babies are the cutest up until like 1. From 1 to 2 they are still cute, just not as cute. After that it all goes downhill....LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (what a cute smiley hahaha)


My coworker said you can keep ur mascara longer then 3 months if your the only one using it. Ummm, nuh? No thanks 

Your cat sounds adorable. Any pics?


At least you have friends. You guys are my only friends. Literally, it feels like....all my friends stop talking to me at the same time. And I only have like 2 or 3 to begin with. And they stop calling, dont hang out....then all of a sudden they do again. I hate being the only one trying to work on a friendship. Its like...what do you do when the only couple friends you had, you dont really talk to anymore? I want to cut them off, but I get bored and lonely.......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
See, when babies start to get "old" I don't consider them babies so much anymore. I hate, hate, _hate_ people who push 5 year olds around in a stroller. Ugh. And let's not even get started on the breast feeding for several years...

Old mascara = ew. A friend one day asked to borrow my mascara at the gym. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hell no!

My 'friends' tend to vanish for the stupidest reasons. And my one friend? Got handed a job bartending. Really no experience. I'm trained and certified. She keeps going on to me about how much money she's making and so on. She dragged me in the other day, and when a coworker of hers asked if I was her friend who was applying for a job there, she tensed up. That was interesting.

Plus, I think the wink means Rbella misses us.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Psoniasis, whats a tubing mascara?_

 
You ridiculous girl. Instead of painting your lashes, it forms these funky little tubes around them that can be pulled off. I love the stuff.


----------



## rbella (Sep 10, 2008)

CAM- By friends, I meant my Specktra friends.  I don't have any friends here, either. I don't get to keep up with you guys cuz of the bizness. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm a bad bimbo.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 10, 2008)

Tubing mascara sounds crazy! I've never tried anything like that before!


----------



## laperle (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_I honestly have no idea Mari! I've never tried them. In my opinion though, from what I've seen from my cousins, Asian make-up is very.. light and airy and girly, meaning pretty pastels with shimmer, and it pretty much glows, probably not very pigmented, I don't think in Asia they like heavy color you know? Have you seen pictures of Asian pop stars? I think it would result in that sort of look. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OMG, this just turned me off. I think I'll buy the ones from Anna Sui (one of the girls here said it's good, but not a MAC - nothing is as pigmented as a MAC) and maybe one shimmery majolica trio, just to have a bit of shimmer too. When I get my next MAC's haulage, I'll buy mattes (and the squared) and satins only. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Oh, and if anyone is still missing me from some variety of messenger and wants to find me, let me know. Though, I promise my screen names are really easy to figure out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I only have MSN. I spent hours talking to Anita today. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_S
At least you have friends. You guys are my only friends. Literally, it feels like....all my friends stop talking to me at the same time. And I only have like 2 or 3 to begin with. And they stop calling, dont hang out....then all of a sudden they do again. I hate being the only one trying to work on a friendship. Its like...what do you do when the only couple friends you had, you dont really talk to anymore? I want to cut them off, but I get bored and lonely.......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I love chocolate cake. When my mom was a waitress years ago at a diner, she used to bring home a big piece of chocolate cake for one of us....the cake was seriously the best chocolate cake ever. But she could only bring home one, so we all had to wait our turn. Every week a different kid got it, and since there were 5 of us...it was a long wait sometimes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I miss those days sometimes! So much easier...


Hewwooooo! I was hoping to get a sexy exotic Brasiliaaaaaana nickname... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
CAM-CAM, you'll get another name with time. I just think CAM is so cool for being MAC in the mirror. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The cake story is sweet. I love cakes! I didn't know you have so many siblings! Wow! 

And about these friends. Oh, dear. I'm sorry to hear that. I'm very isolated too, but it was my choice. Friendship takes both sides to work on. If not, it's not worth it, it's not friendship. 

I'm glad to have you here as a friend.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 10, 2008)

Rebecca - I get you on the friendship thing. I swear after I came back from college.. it's like I lost half the people I used to talk to. I think it's so hard to keep friends sometimes. It's like people don't call me, I always have to do the calling, and that just pisses me off.

I love your cake story too. I agree, those days were way easier.

Mari - Oooh, sorry, but yeah, that's why I don't pick up Asian make-up usually. The doll-like look isn't my thing. They love the pale shimmery look in Asia. I'm tan and I love my bold teal green colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aquadisiac was my first MAC product.


----------



## laperle (Sep 10, 2008)

This tube thing is insane! Wow (wanna try, of course)

Samantha, from all the Lancôme mascaras, Hypnôse is my favorite because it the formula feels smooth when you brush the lashes, It's very buidable and resistant (yet not a waterproof). I can go for a simple look with one coat or something very dramatic adding one or two coats more. It adds lots of volume without messing (clumping, i think) with the lashes. 

My lashes aren't really short, so I don't need something super-lenght, but I do love neat looking fat lashes. 

Hypnôse is my favorite for that. The other mascaras that came close to this needed a lash primer to work the volume.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_CAM- By friends, I meant my Specktra friends.  I don't have any friends here, either. I don't get to keep up with you guys cuz of the bizness. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm a bad bimbo._

 
No you aren't! You need the monies to buy the makeups!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Tubing mascara sounds crazy! I've never tried anything like that before!_

 
It's sooo neat. I frigging love the stuff. My lashes for prom were killer, because it kept them neatly separated and all a lovely black. I don't know how it's curling power is (wouldn't really suspect much there), but my lashes are long enough that I could just have them tinted and wouldn't need mascara (but I'd use it anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_OMG, this just turned me off. I think I'll buy the ones from Anna Sui (one of the girls here said it's good, but not a MAC - nothing is as pigmented as a MAC) and maybe one shimmery majolica trio, just to have a bit of shimmer too. When I get my next MAC's haulage, I'll buy mattes (and the squared) and satins only. 



I only have MSN. I spent hours talking to Anita today. 



CAM-CAM, you'll get another name with time. I just think CAM is so cool for being MAC in the mirror. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The cake story is sweet. I love cakes! I didn't know you have so many siblings! Wow! 

And about these friends. Oh, dear. I'm sorry to hear that. I'm very isolated too, but it was my choice. Friendship takes both sides to work on. If not, it's not worth it, it's not friendship. 

I'm glad to have you here as a friend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
[email protected]. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Matte2==
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Except for pen n pink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mmm, cakes. Sweet cakes. Sweetie cakes!? QUADS! *swoons*

I'm pretty isolated by choice, too, but the odd time I decide to be social I find it quite disheartening. Maybe some day I'll find the right way to force my brain chemistry to cooperate with the normal world. WOOO BAD CHEMISTRY!

One time, in high school, a couple of guys filled a beaker with cold water and put it on a fully heated burner. They didn't understand why the beaker shattered. I was sad, because they were in my lab group.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm a LIBRA

What? Do I come off as a taurus or a cancer? lol

When my makeup gets nasty, my mom gives it to poor people in Africa (seriously) along with out old clothes and Halloween candy.
I know a few old, cheap, smelly babies. Trust me.
I know a 10 year old baby who smells like mayonaisse.

And I LOOOVE anything chocolate! You guys thought I was chocolategoddes because I'm black? HELL NO! I love chocolate. I can't live without. I bet when I start breastfeeding, the milk will come out like ovaltine!

Sorry...


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_It's like people don't call me, I always have to do the calling, and that just pisses me off._

 
OH DEAR CHEESE I HATE THAT SO MUCH. So, I just hide indoors and play with my critters and makeup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_This tube thing is insane! Wow (wanna try, of course)

Samantha, from all the Lancôme mascaras, Hypnôse is my favorite because it the formula feels smooth when you brush the lashes, It's very buidable and resistant (yet not a waterproof). I can go for a simple look with one coat or something very dramatic adding one or two coats more. It adds lots of volume without messing (clumping, i think) with the lashes. 

My lashes aren't really short, so I don't need something super-lenght, but I do love neat looking fat lashes. 

Hypnôse is my favorite for that. The other mascaras that came close to this needed a lash primer to work the volume._

 
Hmmm. My biggest requirements from a mascara aren't that difficult: non-clumping and super black. My other thing is that I have some teeny lashes at the far ends of the eyelid, and so most mascara brushes are awkward to get in there. Poop. I use maybelline because it's cheap. Ha! Not because it's outstanding. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mind you, I do find that Maybelline Lash Stylist gives a surprising amount of volume, it's just a little thicker than I like.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 10, 2008)

Mari - I would say that the Majolica Lash Expander does wonders for curling, it's decent for volume, but I want curl over volume, it's easier to see my lashes that way. So maybe you can double up and use your Hypnose with the Expander to hold the curl, unless you don't need it of course. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've never tired Hypnose, maybe I should. But wow, I'm in love with this one so much right now.

And you of course have me as a friend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Samantha - Yeah, I deffo need the curl over any type of volume or knick knacks because that's what makes my lashes actually... visible. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rbella - You are NOT a bad bimbo. We all get busy sometimes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rebecca - You too have me as a friend.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 10, 2008)

Kensie - I'm a Gemini, meaning I go good with Libras. If we met IRL we would be best of friends.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 10, 2008)

Ok, I'm off to follow the boy to bed. Night all!


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 10, 2008)

Night Samantha!!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 10, 2008)

YAY, Elaine! I love Geminis. I don't believe in all that horoscope hibbly-jibbly mumbo-jumbo... but I've never met a Gemini I didn't like!!!


----------



## laperle (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I'm a LIBRA

What? Do I come off as a taurus or a cancer? lol_

 
Not you. You just said you wanted to understand why you keep stuff. The taurus and the cancers are the ones who, by default, like to keep stuff. Capricornians can have the habit, too, but they throw away when it stops being pratic.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Hmmm. My biggest requirements from a mascara aren't that difficult: non-clumping and super black. My other thing is that I have some teeny lashes at the far ends of the eyelid, and so most mascara brushes are awkward to get in there. Poop. I use maybelline because it's cheap. Ha! Not because it's outstanding. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mind you, I do find that Maybelline Lash Stylist gives a surprising amount of volume, it's just a little thicker than I like._

 
Hypnôse doesn't clump (nor any Lancôme mascara I've tried) and the color I use is Ônix, it's darker than their normal black. Though, its wand isn't the best for tiny lashes, I have them too (messy bitches, btw), but the formula doesn't make any worse. 

I recommend Lancôme's mascaras to anyone, but you have to look for the one that fits your lash architechture better.


----------



## laperle (Sep 10, 2008)

Parkie, if you want curl, go for Lancôme Virtuôse. It's 21.90 at sasa. But play with your Majolica first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Kensie, I love astrology. But it's ok if you don't. I have several friends who hate it. 

Rbella is so busy...  :/

And CAM-CAM is gone?


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 10, 2008)

Oooh, okay, I'll keep it in mind Mari!

Kensie - I've never met a Libra I didn't like either! And actually, most of my crushes in the past were Libras and Aquarius, I always find out later. I just think it's coincidence with Astrology as I don't believe in that crap either. Because Geminis are supposed to be players you know? But yet, I've never had a thought of every doing that and I don't plan on either. I think it's the worst thing anyone could ever do to someone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and we're fun to talk with. We actually talk too much.


----------



## laperle (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Oooh, okay, I'll keep it in mind Mari!

Kensie - I've never met a Libra I didn't like either! And actually, most of my crushes in the past were Libras and Aquarius, I always find out later. I just think it's coincidence with Astrology as I don't believe in that crap either. Because Geminis are supposed to be players you know? But yet, I've never had a thought of every doing that and I don't plan on either. I think it's the worst thing anyone could ever do to someone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and we're fun to talk with. We actually talk too much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's not crap. First, we're not only our solar sign. Second, the signs have much more layers than being just 'messy' 'player' 'organized'. If you give me your birth chart, I can tell stuff that would surprise you. For example, a person looked at my chart a long time ago and said: you have a troubled relatioship with your fathers, because there's Mars in the 4th here and blablabla. And I said: Can it be so determined by my birth chart???


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 10, 2008)

Hahah wow, that's crazy Mari!
But yeah. I don't know what a birth chart is, I don't think I have one? ?
Hmm.. and that bf of mine that gave me all that trouble, he's a Pisces. We don't click at all, according to our signs. Lol. But yeah, I think it's just coincidence.


----------



## laperle (Sep 10, 2008)

Everyone has a birth chart, Parkie. It tell us how the sky (planets and stars) was placed in the moment you were born.


----------



## laperle (Sep 10, 2008)

Back to Virtuôse: Lancome Virtuose Divine Lasting Curves & Length Mascara offers you 12 hour curve and lasting look of beautiful eyelashes. Smudge-proof, tear-proof & easily removable.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 10, 2008)

Craaaaaaaaaazy. I had no idea. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Huh, my mom probably has it somehwere. If I find it, I'll let you analyze it or something Mari!

Hmm.. so far so good, no flaking from this mascara!


----------



## laperle (Sep 10, 2008)

You just have to ask your mom the time you were born. Then, you can go to a website where they have it calculated for you. 

This is mine:


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 10, 2008)

Oooooooooooooooooh. Fascinating. I'm going to go ask her. XD


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 10, 2008)

10:41am on 5/29/89.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Ahahahaha, I'm lame-ass and use drugstore mascara. Maybelline Define-a-lash. If I were richer, I'd buy some variety of tubing mascara, because those rock. I had one used on me years ago, I think it was from Natural Illusions (a local company), but I can't remember for sure? And the Blinc Kiss Me stuff is THIRTY DOLLARS locally. That'd be a biiiigggg jump from my mascara that I buy on sale for $8. I just can't do that. If I'm even going to pay $20, the stuff better well bloody ROCK._

 
Where can i find a tubing mascara???

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_ 
CAM-CAM, you'll get another name with time. I just think CAM is so cool for being MAC in the mirror. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The cake story is sweet. I love cakes! I didn't know you have so many siblings! Wow! 

And about these friends. Oh, dear. I'm sorry to hear that. I'm very isolated too, but it was my choice. Friendship takes both sides to work on. If not, it's not worth it, it's not friendship. 

I'm glad to have you here as a friend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha I never intended on CAM being MAC.....but it is cool

I have 2 brothers, 2 sisters, a half brother and a half sister. 3 nieces, 2 nephews and a baby on the way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All my friendships suck. And I know its not me. I do little considerate and nice things "just because" and I always text or call to see how they are doing. But nobody feels like doing the same for me, so screw them. I dont need them anyways

Im glad to have you too, my dear! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_ 
And CAM-CAM is gone?_

 
Sorry i was on the phone arguing with the ex. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aaaaaaaand now I have to go to bed, since I have to wake up at 7 am tomorrow. Wow all i do is work...oh well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oooooooooh do my chart! I was born at 10:00 AM on February 15th 1989


----------



## laperle (Sep 10, 2008)

where were you born, parkie? just the city.


----------



## laperle (Sep 10, 2008)

i need cities of birth to calculate, cam-cam.

good night, dear :* sleep well.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 10, 2008)

Harbor City. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rebecca - Ugh, that sucks. Well have a good night.


----------



## KikiB (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_And now for something completely different...

YouTube - Tunak Tunak Tun (Best Copy)_

 
My senior year, all of us Thespians went CRAZY over it. It was seriously the drama department theme song. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Base Light is pretty! I'm actually wearing it right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's funny: tonight the boy and I were going to go out to grab some food, so I threw on concealer, powder, liner, mascara and gloss. Quick and easy, you know? Anyhow, he decided he didn't like it because I looked half done, and we weren't allowed to leave until I finished a full eye! What a goof!_

 
I wish I had a guy who was like that...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Back to Virtuôse: Lancome Virtuose Divine Lasting Curves & Length Mascara offers you 12 hour curve and lasting look of beautiful eyelashes. Smudge-proof, tear-proof & easily removable._

 
I haven't tried that yet, but I LOVE Definicils Pro. It has a curved brush so I really get all the lashes, and it doesn't go on super-clumpy. As far as giving me the appearance of falsies though...well any good mascara can do that, because I have very long lashes. 

Good evening ladies? How is everyone doing?

I had to HAUL ASS today because I wanted to go to the outlets, but I had to work at 6:30. I had to leave my house at 12:40, catch a bus to a spot 10 blocks away from where I needed to be, then catch the bus around quarter after 1. Well I barely missed the bus, so I had to take a bus that got me to where the terminal for one of the busses to get to the outlet mall was-so I rode that bus for an hour. There were a couple girls who got on who asked me if I was in middle school-apparently because I look SO young, and I had on my VS Pink dogtags and my Gilly Hicks tank. Then I get on another bus, get to the outlets, get my stuff (Helium pigment, Witty l/g, Star Violet and In Living Pink shadows), then catch the busses I need to-and then when I get to the Everett Station, I have to wait a half hour because apparently the 510 left early. I was able to make it to the store by 6, thankfully...

Elaine-way to go. Dump that loser's ass.

Kensie-I try not to believe astrology, but I also do. I look at the stereotypical Taurus traits-lazy, constant throat problems, stubborn, loyal to a fault-and that accurately describes me. I've been telling myself "I'll get into swimsuit shape" for YEARS.


----------



## laperle (Sep 10, 2008)

Parkie, here we go: Astrodienst Online - Free Chart 63%

I'm saving the image to check on it with calm later. So far, I can tell you're mom is very important in your life, your communication with her is intense (as in existent and volume). You have many female friends and your male friends probably have a feminine side or admire your feminine side. 

I need more attention to go on. It's a quarter to 3am here, now. I'm going to bed. Tell me later if what I said makes any sense, ok?


----------



## laperle (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi, Katie! Good night to you. I'm leaving, too bad you weren't here earlier. :*


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow, that sounds so strange as I'm very tomboy and I get along with guys a lot better. xD Hmm.. but mom is very important in my life, but we have communication problems, her English isn't great, and my Taiwanese isn't great. Hahaha... so yeah. Maybe that would be true if we were on the same language better. Heh. Thanks Mari! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Night!

Katie - Yep, totally going to. I'm going to give a call on Thursday. Bleh.


----------



## KikiB (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Hi, Katie! Good night to you. I'm leaving, too bad you weren't here earlier. :*_

 
I had to close at work...shame. At least it is hours. My hours are running thin, but at least I have a good paycheck that as long as I don't go crazy should help to hold me over til for awhile-since the one after this will SUCK.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Wow, that sounds so strange as I'm very tomboy and I get along with guys a lot better. xD Hmm.. but mom is very important in my life, but we have communication problems, her English isn't great, and my Taiwanese isn't great. Hahaha... so yeah. Maybe that would be true if we were on the same language better. Heh. Thanks Mari! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Night!

Katie - Yep, totally going to. I'm going to give a call on Thursday. Bleh._

 
It'll be good for you-I mean I'm obviously the biggest hypocrite saying this, but yeah. I can feel you on the eating thing though; that happens a lot to me. I only was able to eat chocolate and ice cream-and there has been more than one occasion where people are like "Katie, you need to eat". 

Trust me though, my mum and I don't communicate terribly well, and we are both English as our first language.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 10, 2008)

Woot, today has worn me out, wish I could stay and chat Katie, but I need to sleep. I have my big kung fu sash promotion test tomorrow! I'm excited! I need to eat something AND sleep to be ready for this!

And yeah, I do need to eat, and I will make myself. I'm glad you understand the whole eating thing though.


----------



## KikiB (Sep 10, 2008)

No worries! Use the negative energy from dealing with Mr. Buttmunch and channel that into your sash test-make him your adversary. It not only will be good for your psyche, but you'll be a-kickin' his ass. 

Okay so I officially am IN LOVE with Star Violet. It's good to have because it is a darker shadow, it applies and blends dreamily, and tomorrow will be trying to see how well it plays with Violet. I also kinda need Lovely Lily. And I haven't tried it on the lid yet, but In Living Pink is seriously what I wanted from Sunset B.. It reminds me of Angelcake mixed with a bit of Amber Lights. 

So my list for when I go back to the CCO stands at the following:
Uppity fluidline
Lovely Lily pigment
Rose Blanc eyeshadow
Shore Leave eyeshadow
Either Warmed MSF or the Stylistic 129

However I am trying to decide between Rose Blanc and Shore Leave. I don't have a ton of highlight shades, but which do you think I should get of the two? Also do I really need Uppity? And for the fifth item, which should I get of them? I do not have a single MAC face brush, but I love MSF's. I was considering the Antiquitease face brush set, but I am holding off for the Colour Forms advanced set, because I find that would be more useful for me.


----------



## User93 (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Kensie, I live in the Third World, they want US$47.00 for one e/s, here.

I need donations _

 
OMG Mari! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And i was trippin i pay 20 bucks for and e/s or 40 for MSF... I wanna check that sasa.com website today, though i dont trust postal service here at all - once i tried sending condenced milk cans to USA, and  not only the whole line at the post had to be discussing why i send it, as the lady opened my parcel, and not only i had to pay 25$ for shipping, but it returned back to me in 2 months in a completely damaged package 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Plus, lots of companies just won't ship overseas to Moscow or charge me an arm and a leg for it :/

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_CAM- By friends, I meant my Specktra friends. I don't have any friends here, either. I don't get to keep up with you guys cuz of the bizness. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm a bad bimbo._

 
You're the best bimbo ever sweety! And we all get busy sometimes, you cant be a complete no-lifer and do nothing. We miss you though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_No worries! Use the negative energy from dealing with Mr. Buttmunch and channel that into your sash test-make him your adversary. It not only will be good for your psyche, but you'll be a-kickin' his ass. 

Okay so I officially am IN LOVE with Star Violet. It's good to have because it is a darker shadow, it applies and blends dreamily, and tomorrow will be trying to see how well it plays with Violet. I also kinda need Lovely Lily. And I haven't tried it on the lid yet, but In Living Pink is seriously what I wanted from Sunset B.. It reminds me of Angelcake mixed with a bit of Amber Lights. 

So my list for when I go back to the CCO stands at the following:
Uppity fluidline
Lovely Lily pigment
Rose Blanc eyeshadow
Shore Leave eyeshadow
Either Warmed MSF or the Stylistic 129

However I am trying to decide between Rose Blanc and Shore Leave. I don't have a ton of highlight shades, but which do you think I should get of the two? Also do I really need Uppity? And for the fifth item, which should I get of them? I do not have a single MAC face brush, but I love MSF's. I was considering the Antiquitease face brush set, but I am holding off for the Colour Forms advanced set, because I find that would be more useful for me._

 
Shore leave is a beautiful color! I feel bad for not getting it. As for highliter, i've heard that you can go with only 2 basic colors - one matte, and other one more shimmery. Vanilla e/s will be a great velvet highlighter, and as a shimmery one i have vanilla pigment. But shore leave would make a beautiful shimmery highlighter! You just gotta decide if you have any duplicates already.

As for brushes, i have Antiquitease face brush set, and i love it! I really like the package of those more than color forms ones. But basicly it has no powder brush, which you nedd you say. I got sets cause i couldnt afford buying full sized brushes here, so i went for it, but yeah, what people say about full-sized ones being better is completely true. It would be good if you can buy face set from Antiquitease + 182 kabuki. But well, it can be pricy. I have a 129 from basic brush sets, and i dont like how it works to be honest, its rough sometimes. Small 187 and 168 work absolutely good though! 

*Sanayhs* - thanks! I was really worried about dealing with electric eel, i'd be more glad with matte texture for sure. Im also thinking about freshwater e/s.

*Darkishstar* - well, just like Rebecca said, you go, girl! Im really glad to see you're feeling better, you have the only right attitude here. Thats HIM who lost, not you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Rebecca* - i hope it gets better with your ex. I still say you guys should try getting together for sure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this smiley is the funniest ever though. My nasty mind is amused.

*Adina - *malishka, davno tebya ne videla uge! I tvoi siski 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for me, how can you be a loser more than me? I was writing work for college till 4 am yesterday, just to find out my teacher got sick today! I'm out to boring college cuties! Have a nice day and tty later!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_ 
However I am trying to decide between Rose Blanc and Shore Leave. I don't have a ton of highlight shades, but which do you think I should get of the two? Also do I really need Uppity? And for the fifth item, which should I get of them? I do not have a single MAC face brush, but I love MSF's. I was considering the Antiquitease face brush set, but I am holding off for the Colour Forms advanced set, because I find that would be more useful for me._

 
You need Rose Blanc. I love that color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't really comment on Shore Leave though. I skipped it and we don't have CCO's here so now I can't have it


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_I love Poderosa's avatar... it shows all her power: the starring, the boobs, the legs!_

 
Thank you Mari! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am wondering if it is time to change it though.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_I was able to eat a bit more today. So I'm glad._

 
Thats great Elaine, we want you happy and healthy. I deal with the same issues so if you ever wanna chat just send me a pm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_At least you have friends. You guys are my only friends._

 
Same here, I don't have any friends really. One female friend who I rarely see, and my bf is all I have here. Sometimes I get so depressed because I don't go out, don't have anyone to go out with, and the bf is a 100 min drive away. It helps to have you guys though, don't know what I would do without you all!
I hate being so isolated where I live. I can't go out on the town because I am scared to take the train at night by myself so its luck I am stuck between a rock and a hard place.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_ *Adina - *malishka, davno tebya ne videla uge! I tvoi siski 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL. Ya ni takaya zanita. Na raboti seechas. Hacho spaat

Rbella, I missed you last night. Im so sad


----------



## rbella (Sep 10, 2008)

Adina & Alibi-blah blah blah, blah blah, blah blah!!

Adina-I missed you too. I was sad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I might be round tonight. 

Can somebody tell me why they bother trying to forecast hurricanes a week before they are here?  They change constantly and we never know where they are going until about an hour before they hit.  It annoys me.


----------



## User93 (Sep 10, 2008)

I dont have much friends too. I mean, technically, i do. All over the place - college, classes etc. But still i dont have many people i could emotionally "feel" and relate too.

Look *Adina*, what i found here for you!

YouTube - Seryoga - Discomalaria

Russian (originally ucranian i guess) rapper singing absolute bullsht about siski and piski aka boobies and asses. Its simply lol, its been popular here some years ago. Though, im embarassed but gotta admit this bouncy beat makes me wanna go dance and shake my ass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Shadowy Lady* - how does rose blanc look like? I didnt comment it as i never saw it, was it a LE?

*Bimbos where you at!*


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_ 
*Shadowy Lady* - how does rose blanc look like? I didnt comment it as i never saw it, was it a LE?

*Bimbos where you at!*_

 
It's kinda really pale gold on me, sorta similar to Nylon. I'm sure it was an LE either last year or the year before (I buy so much MAC that my memory is always messed up when it comes to release dates, etc,...)

I'm at work right now, finishing my lunch and catching up with this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had spicy Thai soup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and blah tasting chicken sandwich.

Going back to the astrology thing. I'm an Aquarius which means I get along with everyone, especially fellow Aquarians, Libras and Geminis. 

Any sign mates on here?


----------



## KikiB (Sep 10, 2008)

That settles it, I will get Rose Blanc. 

Anita-as for highlighter shadows, I currently have Crystal Avalanche, Solar White, Jardin Aires, Lark About, and Helium. It's nice because both the ones I want are Veluxe Pearl shadows, which is my favourite finish by far. I think I will skip the stuff I wanted in Gold Fever unless I get more hours next week, because I just wanted one of the pigments and one of the glitters and I know they'll make their way to the CCO eventually. Not to mention I really wanted Gold for my Halloween costume (I'm going to be...wait for it...Gold Fever! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but I have Marigold, so that can suffice. 

Also I way prefer the Colour Forms packaging and I have an Avon blush brush which I really like-I'm mainly getting the brush set for the little 187 and 168. I don't wear liquid foundation or concealer, so that is why I don't think I really need the Antiquitease set,


----------



## User93 (Sep 10, 2008)

*KikiB*, wow, you have enough highlighters i would say! Color forms packaging is really useful though, you get that bag plus a brush holder!

*ShadowyLady*, oh, hey there, im an Aquarius aswell! 1st of february


----------



## laperle (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I need a shower and going to buy a blush brush, hopefully a powder brush. Mine are so old, begging for retirement. 

_Mari blows kisses to all the ladies._


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_*KikiB*, wow, you have enough highlighters i would say! Color forms packaging is really useful though, you get that bag plus a brush holder!

*ShadowyLady*, oh, hey there, im an Aquarius aswell! 1st of february 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I was born Feb 5th....go Aquarians
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




we're the best


----------



## User93 (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_I'm here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I need a shower and going to buy a blush brush, hopefully a powder brush. Mine are so old, begging for retirement. 

Mari blows kisses to all the ladies._

 
Hey gata, kisses to you too! Good luck & tell us later about your haul!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I was born Feb 5th....go Aquarians
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




we're the best 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





Im not into astrology much, what is the typical description of aqaurius sign?  I've only read we are really easy-going which seems true!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_





Im not into astrology much, what is the typical description of aqaurius sign? I've only read we are really easy-going which seems true!_

 
We're supposed to be the friendliest sign. While we make a lot of friends, we're very detached and have a great desire to be independant. We're supposed to think and act very fast. Overall we're just the greatest sign around


----------



## User93 (Sep 10, 2008)

haha, that reminds me myself a little bit! Except the "think fast" thing lol. What signs we get along the best you said? Do you know anything about love relations for Aquarius? Hmmmmm


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_haha, that reminds me myself a little bit! Except the "think fast" thing lol. What signs we get along the best you said? Do you know anything about love relations for Aquarius? Hmmmmm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well, you know these things are never 100% true. We're supposed to get along best with Aquarius, Libra and Gemini. I think Aquarius is the best love match. 

My husband is a Scorpio and we get along great. That's why I don't fully believe in these things. They say Scorpios and Aquaris are the worst match possible...lmao


----------



## KikiB (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_*KikiB*, wow, you have enough highlighters i would say! Color forms packaging is really useful though, you get that bag plus a brush holder!_

 
It's Katie, not Kiki. Thank you. 

See I do like highlighter shadows because I just hit pan on Solar White yesterday (go me) and I have a little ring of Crystal Avalanche left, so I am trying to get more so that I can use those guys less. The thing I like about Rose Blanc is that it's got more colour to it than say, Solar White, so it would look better for the winter. Shore Leave is good since I do a LOT of pinks and purples. I also heard that Vellum is amazing, one of the girls at my MAC counter loves it because it has the purple duochrome.

I mainly love them because they are Veluxe Pearls.

As far as the Colour Forms stuff goes, I can always use another 212, because I cannot live without it. It's the best brush for doing powder as a lower liner. The 219 is one I've been meaning to try, because I want to try doing more top liner. The 275 is also good because I use it for those notoriously-tricky shadows, like Pagan, Sushi Flower, and Cool Heat.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Adina & Alibi-blah blah blah, blah blah, blah blah!!

Adina-I missed you too. I was sad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I might be round tonight._

 
LOL, okay. Its not cute to speak in russian, I get it! haha, in all seriousness all we are going back and forth is saying how are you. 

Awww, I hope you are on. I need an Rbella booster shot!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_Look *Adina*, what i found here for you!_

 
LOL! I have never heard that one. He sounds kind of stupid, haha. 
I have to admit, I love me some Ruki Vverh! Old, I know. 

Im ashamed to admit this one too: I love Kirkorov and saw him in concert on my birthday!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I was born Feb 5th....go Aquarians
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




we're the best 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

What about some love to the Aries chicks? (March 28th)


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_ 
What about some love to the Aries chicks? (March 28th)_

 
Aries are cool too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 one of my best friends is an Aries.

I gotta go grocery shopping and then head home. See you Bimbos around


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Where can i find a tubing mascara???_

 
Sephora carries Blinc's Kiss Me mascara for $24. Not cheap, but tubing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Rose Blanc eyeshadow
Shore Leave eyeshadow
Either Warmed MSF or the Stylistic 129

However I am trying to decide between Rose Blanc and Shore Leave. I don't have a ton of highlight shades, but which do you think I should get of the two? Also do I really need Uppity? And for the fifth item, which should I get of them? I do not have a single MAC face brush, but I love MSF's. I was considering the Antiquitease face brush set, but I am holding off for the Colour Forms advanced set, because I find that would be more useful for me._

 
I think Rose Blanc and Shore Leave are really quite different, and that you would honestly love them both if you could swing the cost. Rose Blanc is, of course, the pale gold colour described, and Shore Leave has a pink hint to it as well as being super frosty - which I could see you enjoying. Just something to think about. As for the MSF versus brush, I'd go for the brush. The 129 is a handy beast, super soft, and the stylistics handle is really, really pretty. Warmed is easier to find and, honestly, very orange. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_Shore leave is a beautiful color! I feel bad for not getting it. As for highliter, i've heard that you can go with only 2 basic colors - one matte, and other one more shimmery. Vanilla e/s will be a great velvet highlighter, and as a shimmery one i have vanilla pigment. But shore leave would make a beautiful shimmery highlighter! You just gotta decide if you have any duplicates already.

*Sanayhs* - thanks! I was really worried about dealing with electric eel, i'd be more glad with matte texture for sure. Im also thinking about freshwater e/s.

*Adina - *malishka, davno tebya ne videla uge! I tvoi *siski*



_

 
Vanilla eyeshadow SUCKS! That's right, SUCKS! The payoff is horrible. For a matte highlighter, it's all about BLANC TYPE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You and Adina, chattering about boobs. Tsk tsk. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Adina & Alibi-blah blah blah, blah blah, blah blah!!_

 
As per usual, I just have to say that I love you.


----------



## User93 (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Adina & Alibi-blah blah blah, blah blah, blah blah!!

Adina-I missed you too. I was sad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I might be round tonight. 

Can somebody tell me why they bother trying to forecast hurricanes a week before they are here? They change constantly and we never know where they are going until about an hour before they hit. It annoys me._

 
Sorry my dear! We were just fooling around asking how are you doing or saying "boobies" (siski) and "ass" (zhopa) in russian. What state you live in so the hurricane is around? That really sucks hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I missed you too soooo much!

Katie,  ok, im sorry, i wont use KikiB no more

Adina - oh this guy is just hilarious. Kirkorov and Ruki Vverh is sooo oldschool!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 10, 2008)

On the astrology front, I'm a Scorpio cusp Sag sun, Cancer moon, Scorpio rising. Born 4:51 AM, November 20, 1986 in Halifax. I've read about this stuff before.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 10, 2008)

Mari, that site gives different results than the book I have.


----------



## kobri (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Ahahahaha, I'm lame-ass and use drugstore mascara. Maybelline Define-a-lash. If I were richer, I'd buy some variety of tubing mascara, because those rock. I had one used on me years ago, I think it was from Natural Illusions (a local company), but I can't remember for sure? And the Blinc Kiss Me stuff is THIRTY DOLLARS locally. That'd be a biiiigggg jump from my mascara that I buy on sale for $8. I just can't do that. If I'm even going to pay $20, the stuff better well bloody ROCK. 

HURRAY Elaine for finding a mascara that works for you!!!!_

 
Hmm I will check the price for Kiss Me Mascara at the wholesaler and get back to you. I think they still carry it.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Rebecca - I get you on the friendship thing. I swear after I came back from college.. it's like I lost half the people I used to talk to. I think it's so hard to keep friends sometimes. It's like people don't call me, I always have to do the calling, and that just pisses me off._

 
I have that a lot too, where I have to be the one that plans to get everyone together so we don't drift apart. Although right now my best friends are living all over the world, so depressing. Basically when they moved I just threw myself into school and then work, so now I work all the time and have no life. I'm also really bad with conversation all of a sudden. It's like I got out of practice, nd my best friend is bad too, the two of us can go for coffee and say practically nothing the whole time.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi everyone!  I have been MIA shopping for dresses.  Good lord that is a process!

I have tried to read through as much as I can but there are so many pages to get through.  You all have been busy!

Hi to everyone!!!  Elanie I am glad to hear that you are feeling a bit better about things.  

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_Hmm I will check the price for Kiss Me Mascara at the wholesaler and get back to you. I think they still carry it.



I have that a lot too, where I have to be the one that plans to get everyone together so we don't drift apart. Although right now my best friends are living all over the world, so depressing. Basically when they moved I just threw myself into school and then work, so now I work all the time and have no life. I'm also really bad with conversation all of a sudden. It's like I got out of practice, nd my best friend is bad too, the two of us can go for coffee and say practically nothing the whole time._

 
Mascara at wholesale would be SUPER exciting. 

And and and, we could meet up some time and talk about bimbos?


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Katie, I hear ya on the dresses thing. I have this weird shape that I need extra room in the tummy but tight on the top and legs. So I can never find a dress that fits nice. I gave up and just buy skirts and tops now lol. I am being a big nerd now and reading like mad for my class. I hope you all are having fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## kobri (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Mascara at wholesale would be SUPER exciting. 

And and and, we could meet up some time and talk about bimbos? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That would be fun!


----------



## KikiB (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_Katie, ok, im sorry, i wont use KikiB no more_

 
Thank you, it's just all the time when I was growing up, and even now, people wouldn't call me by my proper name and so it just gets under the skin a bit.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_I have that a lot too, where I have to be the one that plans to get everyone together so we don't drift apart. Although right now my best friends are living all over the world, so depressing. Basically when they moved I just threw myself into school and then work, so now I work all the time and have no life. I'm also really bad with conversation all of a sudden. It's like I got out of practice, nd my best friend is bad too, the two of us can go for coffee and say practically nothing the whole time._

 
Yep that has totally happened, I rarely ever talk to people from high school anymore-but the nice thing is that at least through my work I have people who will back me up, who hold me accountable, and who will kick a little man ass when needed
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I feel you on the conversation though. I am very talkative, but I can't relate to really anybody, except for my best friend. She was only up here for the summer and already went back home-but I swear we are like twins-we are so alike. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Hi everyone! I have been MIA shopping for dresses. Good lord that is a process!_

 
Trust me, dress shopping IS a process and a half. I swear, when I went to look at homecoming dresses for HC dances I would never end up attending, most of the time I'd head to Nordie's Rack. The dress I got for my junior year...while I never ended up going to the dance, I have used it for about a dozen different things since then. It is total Hollywood glamour-it's a red halter dress with a little rhinestone ring in the cleavage, and then the top looks like a sunburst of red bugle beads. It's not a sheath dress, but there is a bit of a slit up the front. Sadly, I think I'm too thin for it now. 

I just put some Caramel Pumpkin wallflowers in my room...love, love, LOVE.

Also I figured out that there are two different sizes of bags of Circus Animal cookies that you can get at the grocery store-one seems to be a lot smaller, but the bigger bag is mostly air and then 4 more ounces of cookie.


----------



## KikiB (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_Hi everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Katie, I hear ya on the dresses thing. I have this weird shape that I need extra room in the tummy but tight on the top and legs. So I can never find a dress that fits nice. I gave up and just buy skirts and tops now lol. I am being a big nerd now and reading like mad for my class. I hope you all are having fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 
I love dresses since I have the classic hourglass figure, so some vintage pieces fit like a charm. My senior year I was doing a play for my drama class and I had to borrow a dress from the costume closet-it was a vintage piece, and it fit me absolutely perfectly, to the point where I wore it for the rest of the day since I accidentally left my other shirt on the bus. But anywhoo, my favourite dress right now is this sheath dress from Express. It's sleeveless, a couple inches above the knee, and fairly fitted down the body, but it's not skintight or anything.


----------



## rbella (Sep 10, 2008)

Coach-I hope you got a dress??????  I bet you will be beautiful.

Adina and S-Here is my daily declaration of love for you.

Alibi-I wish you were my little sister.  I want to adopt you.  I don't care if ya'll talk in Russian.  I will speak in pig latin.  Iyay saway ustjay okinjay.

I'm in a pissy mood right now.  No reason, just cause I feel like it.  Hope all is well.  

S-took care of bidness today that I couldn't yesterday.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_That would be fun!_

 
But... when?


----------



## rbella (Sep 10, 2008)

If you discuss Rbella, it must all be nice.  Or nasty in a dirty kinda way.  Your call.


----------



## User93 (Sep 10, 2008)

*Rbella*, you soooo cute! TOO cute i would say. Im ready to be proclaimed your lil sister! Lmao @ pig latin, and no, i wont talk sexy russian no more, only sexy ass pig latin if you teach me!  Oh, and i just realised: HOW dumb should I be to ask you what state you live in, as its right there dumbass me, written under your avatar. I seriouslu amuse myself sometimes.

*Katie*, people are dumb then! You have a beautiful name which i would love calling you!

*Coachkitten*, hey! Hope you find a nice dress out there. I LOVE dresses, i find them really feminine and cute, still, buying them is such a problem, i can hardly find the one i like.

*Sanayhs* - oh, thanks. I was thinking of buying vanilla e/s soon, its good you told me. Why exactly you dont like it though? 

*ShadowyLady* - i agree completely astrology is never 100% sure, its all about people and personalities. But you just made me soo curious! I coulnt care less if astrology said me and my bf are a bad match


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_ 
*Sanayhs* - oh, thanks. I was thinking of buying vanilla e/s soon, its good you told me. Why exactly you dont like it though?_

 
There's a dreadful lack of colour payoff. It could blend better, too. A shadow with crap payoff and nonfantastic blending? Uh, pass.


----------



## kobri (Sep 10, 2008)

Well soon I hope. I am working 6 days next week so that's out, maybe for the launch of Boob?


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_S-took care of bidness today that I couldn't yesterday._

 
Thank you ever so much, my darling Rbella.


----------



## KikiB (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_*Katie*, people are dumb then! You have a beautiful name which i would love calling you!_

 
Trust me, that isn't even the half of it. People would call me by my full name-first and last-since there was another Katie in the drama department who was a lot more popular (and whose guts I hated...I went to elem. school with her). At my church, same deal, since there was another Katie, and the youth director who came in during my freshman year hated me. At least it is better now, because even when there was another Katie at the store they had the courtesy to call me Katie, and not something else.

Oh, may I add that Helium pigment over Canton Candy paint is the shiz? I tried it on my hand after reading through the Balloonacy thread and it is seriously metallic pink on the eyes. A pinker version of Pink Freeze.


----------



## KikiB (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh and Anita, I have to second the Vanilla hate...nothing like the pigment. If you want a good highlight shadow, Crystal Avalanche is my first pick but Dazzlelight is one that I have been eyeing for quite awhile now.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 10, 2008)

My bro is also an aquarius and he's definitely friendly but independent like Saadeh said.

I'd say I have a lot of "acquaintances who I hang out with once in a while" but if we're talking about close friends, I have enough to be happy but I don't call everyone I've ever said hi to my friend.
There are a lot of Bimbos here who have personalities that I could see myself being compatible with.

Funny-ish Story:
I'm asking my Calculus teacher a question about some problem
I had with homework, then he stops mid-explanation and says, "Your eyeshadow looks nice by the way."
I couldn't stop laughing. I thought makeup-loving bimbos like y'all could appreciate something like that.


----------



## User93 (Sep 10, 2008)

*Samantha & Katie*, thank you bimbos! Since vanilla e/s is so popular i didnt even have any doubts on getting it. I'm really glad i mentioned it here and you told me all this! I would definitely get something better then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And Katie, oh that sucks! I freakin hate it when people use your last name to adress to you. It makes me think of creepy school teachers. And in highschool i hated some people's habit of calling you with last name. I have a name, damn it. Nothing ttoo difficult. So i understand really good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Kensie* - lol, see, make-up makes even school better! I can hardly imagine any on my college professors saying anything like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You go girl!


----------



## KikiB (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't you love when people are like that? It's funny because we have clients who come in and one of the first things they want to see is what eye makeup I am wearing. What can I say, I guess I have become an icon. One thing I am kicking myself for not getting was on eBay a couple months ago, they had the mirrors and pearls from a collection back in the late 90's...and that definitely would be unique.

Today I'm trying to work on my blending, and well, let's just say it's going absolutely nowhere. I did get some room cleaning done today, because I figured why not take advantage of the time off, but I do not have the patience to clean for more than an hour a day. Yes, I have not touched my room AT ALL this summer...so it's a rapid clean so that it's organized for Christmas.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Funny-ish Story:
I'm asking my Calculus teacher a question about some problem
I had with homework, then he stops mid-explanation and says, "Your eyeshadow looks nice by the way."
I couldn't stop laughing. I thought makeup-loving bimbos like y'all could appreciate something like that._

 

Hurray calculus!!!!!!!! That's a cute story. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_*Samantha & Katie*, thank you bimbos!  I would definitely get something better then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Blaaaaaanc Tyyyyype! Got to have a matte highlight shade that's workable, and this is the winner! THIS IS THE ONE YOU NEED.


----------



## KikiB (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_*Samantha & Katie*, thank you bimbos! Since vanilla e/s is so popular i didnt even have any doubts on getting it. I'm really glad i mentioned it here and you told me all this! I would definitely get something better then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And Katie, oh that sucks! I freakin hate it when people use your last name to adress to you. It makes me think of creepy school teachers. And in highschool i hated some people's habit of calling you with last name. I have a name, damn it. Nothing ttoo difficult. So i understand really good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Repeat after me: VANILLA IS OVERRATED. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




See as far as the last name thing goes, I had a group of guys who were allowed to do that, but they were guys I was cool with and I was just like "one of them" except well, I don't drink, smoke, do drugs, and I didn't even kiss a guy til I was 19 (most of them had already had sex for the first time, not like there's anything wrong...but as far as that goes I'm glad I waited). They are the only ones allowed to do that though. Also a couple of people who I used to work with who were like that. These people though would use my first and last name and damn, it was insulting. I saw the perpetrator of the drama stuff a couple months ago, and I mean I was good at faking nice. Some people just ought to be deleted though.


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 10, 2008)

Hellooooo Bimbos!  I'm getting my own two cases at work, once I get sworn in next Tuesday.  A divorce and an adoption.

And, since we're sharing signs, I'm a Pisces.


----------



## Zantedge (Sep 10, 2008)

I don't really care what people call me, as long as they don't call me Cassey. There's only one S in my name people!!

And as far as astrology goes... I'm a Libra sun, Scorpio rising and Leo moon.


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 10, 2008)

I used to get really riled up over misspellings of my name, but I realize it's an unusual spelling here in the US - it's Karin.  But I do get irritated when my own family members misspell my name, though.


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I used to get really riled up over misspellings of my name, but I realize it's an unusual spelling here in the US - it's Karin. But I do get irritated when my own family members misspell my name, though._

 
I hear ya. My aunt has spelt my name Rachael on everything she ever sent me lol.


----------



## KikiB (Sep 10, 2008)

The thing that would rile me up the most would be if I got married and people sent stuff to "________ & Katie hislastname" because it is very common knowledge I don't believe in changing your name to his. I've seen the worst misspellings of my last name though-with two b's, two t's, three l's...it's two d's. Idiots.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 10, 2008)

I always think people are morons when they misspell _my_ name. Spell it phonetically and you're set, dummy! Apparently that's asking too much? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And, oh, ye gods, some of the pronunciations I've heard of my last name... which _really_ isn't that hard. I don't mind when people try to say it with a French accent, because it's French in origin. But when you make an "o" noise from an "ey"?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 10, 2008)

My last name takes people several tries to get right.

It's pronounced "La-Ahn-Yahn-Ee" but it's spelt so strange and I've gotten things like, " La-Yane" or "Lan-Yaina".
My first name is quite difficult so I go by Kensie.
And even then, I get people spelling it "Kenzie" or "Kenzy".
Oh well.


----------



## laperle (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi, angels! I'm finally back in the computer.

Kensie, I had a 'Theory of Perception' professor who always hit on me talking about my make up to a class of 60 students. And, one day, he dropped this pearl: There's nothing more graceful than a woman doing her make up.


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 10, 2008)

So those of you near CCOs, can you please PM me for a CP request I have?  It's probably a long shot for what I want, but I though I'd give it a try.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Hi, angels! I'm finally back in the computer.

Kensie, I had a 'Theory of Perception' professor who always hit on me talking about my make up to a class of 60 students. And, one day, he dropped this pearl: There's nothing more graceful than a woman doing her make up._

 
Haha. That's kinda creepy. Well, luckily my teacher didn't announce it to the class (that would have been very embarrasing).

Maybe he has a fetish of watching girls put makeup on. Like some people enjoy watching men shave (I saw a tv show on it)
I enjoy watching women put makeup on, but it doesn't turn me on... _that much_.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Hellooooo Bimbos!  I'm getting my own two cases at work, once I get sworn in next Tuesday.  A divorce and an adoption.

And, since we're sharing signs, I'm a Pisces._

 
Good luck Karin!  We will be rooting that all goes ok.  

I am a Virgo and a pretty typical one at that.  I am a perfectionist, love animals, and am loyal among other things.  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_So those of you near CCOs, can you please PM me for a CP request I have?  It's probably a long shot for what I want, but I though I'd give it a try._

 
Pming you!


----------



## laperle (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Haha. That's kinda creepy. Well, luckily my teacher didn't announce it to the class (that would have been very embarrasing).

Maybe he has a fetish of watching girls put makeup on. Like some people enjoy watching men shave (I saw a tv show on it)
I enjoy watching women put makeup on, but it doesn't turn me on... that much.    _

 
I was 19 and had a "I couldn't care less" look on my face every time he said stuff like that. The class tried to make fun, but it's hard to make fun of me, 'cos as I said, I really couldn't care less. 

Many professors made remarks on my looks during my University years. Even female professors. So, I think it's more a sign of good taste than harassment.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Adina and S-Here is my daily declaration of love for you.

Alibi-I wish you were my little sister.  I want to adopt you.  I don't care if ya'll talk in Russian.  I will speak in pig latin.  Iyay saway ustjay okinjay._

 
Oh baby, you are so sexy to me when you speak pig latin. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Hellooooo Bimbos!  I'm getting my own two cases at work, once I get sworn in next Tuesday.  A divorce and an adoption._

 
Good luck Karin!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 10, 2008)

I'd also like to say, "HURRAY KARIN! WOOO YOUR OWN CASES!"


----------



## laperle (Sep 10, 2008)

How come Adina has so much stuff? 6,477 thanks, super big boobs, a bf. Poderosa, donations accepted, ok? 


S., I've always wanted Blanc Type. Thanks for the 'review'. I like mattes and satins, it's a fact. 

I bought lots of lipsticks, a shadow base, a powder brush and a e/s trio from a brazilian brand. Their stuff is good, but they don't have much color options.


----------



## laperle (Sep 10, 2008)

Just to help me here... Karin is a lawyer and we are wishing her luck in her cases??


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_How come Adina has so much stuff? 6,477 thanks, super big boobs, a bf. Poderosa, donations accepted, ok? 


S., I've always wanted Blanc Type. Thanks for the 'review'. I like mattes and satins, it's a fact. 

I bought lots of lipsticks, a shadow base, a powder brush and a e/s trio from a brazilian brand. Their stuff is good, but they don't have much color options._

 
I'm not a neutral girl at _all, _and I abuse the living hell out of Blanc Type. It will DEFINITELY be the first shadow I use completely.


----------



## laperle (Sep 10, 2008)

What is a contributing member? I have this title now. Where does it come from?


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_It's Katie, not Kiki. Thank you. 
_

 
I am not trying to start something, but it could be the way I read this but it sounds like you are pissed if we refer to you by your screenname.

Especially for the new bimbos, I don't expect them to know my name, as it can be UBER hard to keep up with all our pages, keep names straight, so have absolutely no issue with ppl calling me Gigglegirl. 

Just my two cents, I don't think they are trying to be mean, plus a screenname is just that, something to help identify you by.


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 10, 2008)

Yes Mari, she passed the BAR and is starting her practicing law career!

Contributing member I believe is related to your number of posts. so congrats!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_What is a contributing member? I have this title now. Where does it come from?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_Yes Mari, she passed the BAR and is starting her practicing law career!

Contributing member I believe is related to your number of posts. so congrats!_

 
Yes, your member status depends on number of posts and activity and such. You'll move on next to Valued Member, I believe, and maybe someday to Specktra Socialite! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (I don't know what comes in between)


----------



## panther27 (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^Addicted comes after valued member and before specktra socialite


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Just to help me here... Karin is a lawyer and we are wishing her luck in her cases??_

 
Yep, I'm a new lawyer.  I will just be finishing my first month of working as of tomorrow.  For now, I can't really do much since I've not been sworn in as a member of my state bar association, but come Tuesday, I will *officially* be an attorney, so I can take on cases and appear in court on behalf of clients.  Since these two cases are ones that just came in, I'll be able to work on them on my own because all the work needing to be done will be after Tuesday.


----------



## rbella (Sep 10, 2008)

Good luck Purrrty.  You'll do awesome.

I use screen names because I choose anonymity.  Just my preference.

I hope Darkish is doing well today.

Adina has over 6,000 "thanks' b/c she is quite helpful and is our own special roving reporter.  She deserves all the thanks she gets!!  Plus, she has over 12,000 posts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  You'll get there one day as well...

S-I thought your name was Samantha?  Where the hell is the "ey"?

Rbella is confused.  So damned confused.  And, don't forget pissy.  She is so pissy today.

BTW, where the heck is SMMY?


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_^^^Addicted comes after valued member and before specktra socialite
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks! Any idea what post count these statuses take effect at?


----------



## laperle (Sep 10, 2008)

Karin, I wish you the best luck! Congrats on the BAR exam. 




Oh, I had no idea about this post thing. I think valued member is cool, but addicted and socialite? hmm... idk


----------



## Zantedge (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Thanks! Any idea what post count these statuses take effect at?_

 
http://specktra.net/f181/user-titles-user-ranks-52832/


----------



## KikiB (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_BTW, where the heck is SMMY?_

 
Not here...sadly.


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 10, 2008)

I want to say Addicted kicks in at around 2500 Thanks, but I'm not sure...it could be after 2500 posts.  Specktra Socialite must kick in around the 3000+ number of posts, since I just hit that status.


----------



## rbella (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Not here...sadly._

 
Does anyone know why?


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 10, 2008)

Absolutely no clue.  There are several Specktra members that would fit in perfectly, but have yet to poke their heads in.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Absolutely no clue.  There are several Specktra members that would fit in perfectly, but have yet to poke their heads in._

 
They're hiding from us!


----------



## panther27 (Sep 10, 2008)

You're right Rbella!Adina you so deserve all of those thanks,I always love your reviews
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There are sooo many collections coming up,I hope that you will do reviews on those too


----------



## Zantedge (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_They're hiding from us! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
We'll have to find them ...


----------



## panther27 (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Absolutely no clue. There are several Specktra members that would fit in perfectly, but have yet to poke their heads in._

 
Yea,what about Audrey?


----------



## rbella (Sep 10, 2008)

I haven't seen her on the boards at all. Just thought it was odd.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zantedge* 

 
_http://specktra.net/f181/user-titles-user-ranks-52832/_

 
Thanks! That was all useful-like and stuff. Rate I've been skulking around here lately, it shouldn't take me too long to hit Addicted.


----------



## rbella (Sep 10, 2008)

I thought Audrey was a bimbo?


----------



## laperle (Sep 10, 2008)

The Bimbos thread is kinda scary. It takes guts to step in. 

I was always seeing those +5,000 posts and thinking: these women must be friends and talk forever. You won't blend in. 

I love being mistaken!


----------



## KikiB (Sep 10, 2008)

Some people are just tough to find...

It's really weird though because lately, I am always tired, always exhausted. It can't be from working because I'm pretty much going back to having two shifts a week at work, and there's the new person (the word I want to use cannot be used on television) who they like more. Boo. And I'm ending up sleeping a lot...


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I thought Audrey was a bimbo?_

 
She was, and then she abandoned us?


----------



## KikiB (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I thought Audrey was a bimbo?_

 
She hasn't been in here for a long time.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_ (the word I want to use cannot be used on television)_

 
Do you mean "cunt"?


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_
S-I thought your name was Samantha?  Where the hell is the "ey"?

Rbella is confused.  So damned confused.  And, don't forget pissy.  She is so pissy today._

 
In my last name, dearest.


----------



## KikiB (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Do you mean "cunt"? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's certainly one word I would use.


----------



## panther27 (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I thought Audrey was a bimbo?_

 
That's what I thought but I wasn't sure,I hope she comes back.


----------



## rbella (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_In my last name, dearest._

 
Oh, Jesus.  I'm an idiot.  Well, you know my name.  It gets butchered beyond belief.  I don't even care anymore.  You say it wrong, whatev.  If I don't know you, I don't care.  If I do know you, please say it correctly.  

And, Mr. Rbella, if you could learn how to _spell _my friggin name on the love notes you give me, that would be great.


----------



## laperle (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Oh, Jesus.  I'm an idiot.  Well, you know my name.  It gets butchered beyond belief.  I don't even care anymore.  You say it wrong, whatev.  If I don't know you, I don't care.  If I do know you, please say it correctly.  

And, Mr. Rbella, if you could learn how to spell my friggin name on the love notes you give me, that would be great._

 





 Sorry, Bella, but it's funny.

Even your hubby mispells your name? Oh, dear... I'm curious now!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_i need cities of birth to calculate, cam-cam.

good night, dear :* sleep well._

 
Woodbridge (or Dale City) its like the same thing..state is VA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_ 
However I am trying to decide between Rose Blanc and Shore Leave. I don't have a ton of highlight shades, but which do you think I should get of the two?_

 
Shore leave is purty....super silvery and shimmery/frosty on me. I never use it, but then I never use eyeshadows.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I was born Feb 5th....go Aquarians
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




we're the best 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_ 

I have that a lot too, where I have to be the one that plans to get everyone together so we don't drift apart. Although right now my best friends are living all over the world, so depressing. Basically when they moved I just threw myself into school and then work, so now I work all the time and have no life. I'm also really bad with conversation all of a sudden. It's like I got out of practice, nd my best friend is bad too, the two of us can go for coffee and say practically nothing the whole time._

 
Ugh im the same way. I had a friend that I was working with for like....awhile. Then she quit and we kinda lost touch, and got back in touch after...wow...several months. It was really awkward at first but things loosened up and we were fine. Then the same damn thing happened...the last time me n her hung out was in spring, she said we'd hang out in summer before she went to college, and shes neglected to contact me, except for stupid things on myspace. What kills me is that my friends hang out with other people....so its not like they have been too busy for EVERYONE....just me. I dunno if its because I dont have a license or what...but its like, irritating

Oh and those 2 friends I was just talking about, who werent contactign me? BOTH contacted me today...almost back to back. Hmm...predictable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_ 
I'm in a pissy mood right now. No reason, just cause I feel like it. Hope all is well. 
_

 
Its weird....I picked up right away on that. Before you said anything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wuv youuuuuu


----------



## Zantedge (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_ (the word I want to use cannot be used on television)_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Do you mean "cunt"? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That reminds me of this...

YouTube - George Carlin-The Seven Words You Can't Say on TV


----------



## rbella (Sep 10, 2008)

CAM-that's because we love each other!!!!!  You make me happy, though!

I am a pisces.


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_She was, and then she abandoned us? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_She hasn't been in here for a long time._

 
I think she's been trying to avoid spending so much on MAC.  Plus, she's getting ready to move up to Philly, so there's a lot she's having to do with moving.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I am a pisces._

 
Oh goody...I was beginning to think I was the only one!!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Hellooooo Bimbos! I'm getting my own two cases at work, once I get sworn in next Tuesday. A divorce and an adoption.

And, since we're sharing signs, I'm a Pisces._

 
youuuuuuu go girrrrl! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I used to get really riled up over misspellings of my name, but I realize it's an unusual spelling here in the US - it's Karin. But I do get irritated when my own family members misspell my name, though._

 
People spell my name Rebbeca, Rebeccca, Rebeca, Rebbecca....

COME ON!

I have the same last name as a celebrity, and people always pronounce it with an I . Theres no I in my last name. At all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_I hear ya. My aunt has spelt my name Rachael on everything she ever sent me lol._

 
Im sorry....but I was reading ur signature and the image of yours and MAC's love child is HILARIOUS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Many professors made remarks on my looks during my University years. Even female professors. So, I think it's more a sign of good taste than harassment._

 
When i was like 14 or 15 in 9th grade, i was in science and I had an express shirt on (black with a yellow X on it) and I was leaving class and the teacher says "I guess X marks the spot huh" WHOAAAAAAAAAAAA THERE KILLER, CALM YOURSELF DOWN!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_She was, and then she abandoned us? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think maybe shes busy with the move? or she may be trying to stay away to save money...Lord knows I couldnt do it.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_ 
And, Mr. Rbella, if you could learn how to spell my friggin name on the love notes you give me, that would be great._

 








 oh gosh....stop it!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_How come Adina has so much stuff? 6,477 thanks, super big boobs, a bf. Poderosa, donations accepted, ok? _

 
Thats cause Im special and have no life. The boobs are a mix of genetics and weight fluctuations. haha


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_You're right Rbella!Adina you so deserve all of those thanks,I always love your reviews
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There are sooo many collections coming up,I hope that you will do reviews on those too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh you are too sweet. Thank you so much!

Of course I will have my famous reviews. Ungaro and suite arrays next week :-D

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I thought Audrey was a bimbo?_

 
She was, now she disappeared though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_And, Mr. Rbella, if you could learn how to spell my friggin name on the love notes you give me, that would be great._

 
Dear Rbella,
Its business time.
Signed, 
Your husband


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 10, 2008)

So i got some of those long dressy shirts, that you wear over tights/leggings.....What shoes do I wear with these? That aren open toed? Any suggestions?

Aaaaaand has anyone had the Pumpkin Latte at Starbucks? Is it yummy?


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Oh, Jesus.  I'm an idiot.  Well, you know my name.  It gets butchered beyond belief.  I don't even care anymore.  You say it wrong, whatev.  If I don't know you, I don't care.  If I do know you, please say it correctly.  

And, Mr. Rbella, if you could learn how to spell my friggin name on the love notes you give me, that would be great._

 
Oh dear cheese. Yeah, Mr Rbella really needs to learn to spell your name. *giggle* You'll have to tell me later how to pronounce your name so I know I get it right. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zantedge* 

 
_That reminds me of this...

YouTube - George Carlin-The Seven Words You Can't Say on TV_

 
Oh, goodness, I haven't seen that in a while. Love it.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_CAM-that's because we love each other!!!!!  You make me happy, though!

I am a pisces._

 
Woooo pisces! Water signs for the win! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My boy is a pisces, too (sun AND moon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I have the same last name as a celebrity, and people always pronounce it with an I . Theres no I in my last name. At all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I think maybe shes busy with the move? or she may be trying to stay away to save money...Lord knows I couldnt do it._

 
The hell!? I know your last name, and I would never try to put an i in it! I figured the same about Audrey, too, but she kind of ducked out of bimbo land before that. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Dear Rbella,
Its business time.
Signed, 
Your husband_

 
I love it.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_So i got some of those long dressy shirts, that you wear over tights/leggings.....What shoes do I wear with these? That aren open toed? Any suggestions?

Aaaaaand has anyone had the Pumpkin Latte at Starbucks? Is it yummy?_

 
The usual is flats. I'd go with boots.


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_So i got some of those long dressy shirts, that you wear over tights/leggings.....What shoes do I wear with these? That aren open toed? Any suggestions?

Aaaaaand has anyone had the Pumpkin Latte at Starbucks? Is it yummy?_

 
I wear peep-toe pumps with tights in the fall and winter.  But I think flats would also look fabulous, as well.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm a junkie for boots.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_When i was like 14 or 15 in 9th grade, i was in science and I had an express shirt on (black with a yellow X on it) and I was leaving class and the teacher says "I guess X marks the spot huh" WHOAAAAAAAAAAAA THERE KILLER, CALM YOURSELF DOWN!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
LMFAO!!! That's hilarious!

Like Adina, my boobs come from genetics (def. my dad's side) and weight. I'm not "fat" but I'm not exactly a size 2 either.
My every female from my dad's side is a D-cup or larger.  My mom's side has all the ass and I guess I missed out on that gene. *cries*


I was also wondering about the usertitles, I'm glad it was brought up.
When I got Valued Member, I was like "OMG, Specktra values me! I feel so special... First of all, I wanna thank god, and my manager, and of course, my fans!"
So, it's just from how much we post? Meh.


CAM, what about ankle boots? Or would that look horrible?
Fashion is NOT my thang.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_LMFAO!!! That's hilarious!

Like Adina, my boobs come from genetics (def. my dad's side) and weight. I'm not "fat" but I'm not exactly a size 2 either.
My every female from my dad's side is a D-cup or larger.  My mom's side has all the ass and I guess I missed out on that gene. *cries*


I was also wondering about the usertitles, I'm glad it was brought up.
When I got Valued Member, I was like "OMG, Specktra values me! I feel so special... First of all, I wanna thank god, and my manager, and of course, my fans!"
So, it's just from how much we post? Meh._

 
I have a bum, but it's not super big. It's just nice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Except for all the sexy cellulite, of course. Mmmmm. It looks good in pants, though!


----------



## Zantedge (Sep 10, 2008)

I love these type of shoes: Bongo - Free Overnight Shipping & Return Shipping: Endless.com


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_ 
Like Adina, my boobs come from genetics (def. my dad's side) and weight. I'm not "fat" but I'm not exactly a size 2 either.
My every female from my dad's side is a D-cup or larger.  My mom's side has all the ass and I guess I missed out on that gene. *cries*
 ._

 
I actually am a 0/2 (i swear im not bragging, just emphasizing how disproportionate i am)

I was at bebe today and the manager says "gees, your tiny"
It always surprises people. You look at the top half with an expectation, then its like, oh.

My coworker gave me a present today, a pic of dolly parton, lol

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I have a bum, but it's not super big. It's just nice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Except for all the sexy cellulite, of course. Mmmmm. It looks good in pants, though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Cellulite, yum! I have it too!

Ugh, me wants ankle boots so bad. I already have tons of knee high boots (grey with a small heel, red suede high heeled, black pointy toed etc etc)
I want these:
Sharon by MISS SIXTY at Zeta Zappos
orrr

Stone by MISS SIXTY at Zeta Zappos

Fashion is so my thing. Im a bebe girl all the way. BCBG is pretty awesome too, and miss sixty, and diane von furstenberg!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 10, 2008)

No offense, but you'd have to kill me before you could get those on my feet.


----------



## KikiB (Sep 10, 2008)

Hmm Rebecca, I would definitely do a menswear style pump-something really tailored. 

As for the Pumpkin Spice latte, that is definitely something I will be getting because a) I hope it's cheaper than the $4.60 with tax that my Frap is, and b) I need a hot coffee drink. 

I have a relatively large ass for my build-I'm not much over 130 and I have a lot of eating disorder speculation around me because I have an exposed collarbone. Shit, it's not exposed ENOUGH. I like being boney.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 10, 2008)

I like the Sharon ones better, Adina.


----------



## KikiB (Sep 11, 2008)

See Adina, I wish I could be tiny-but I'm a 6-8 in most places, a 10 in some cases.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_I have a relatively large ass for my build-I'm not much over 130 and I have a lot of eating disorder speculation around me because I have an exposed collarbone. Shit, it's not exposed ENOUGH. I like being boney._

 
No offense Katie, I have a long and difficult history with eating disorders and I am a little bit offended at that comment. I try to tell myself daily that being boney is not attractive because quite frankly i have been there.


----------



## rbella (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Dear Rbella,
Its business time.
Signed, 
Your husband_

 











Awesome!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_See Adina, I wish I could be tiny-but I'm a 6-8 in most places, a 10 in some cases._

 
Kiki, I would love to be that size.  I consider 6-8 to be tiny.  That makes me feel like quite the fat ass.


----------



## laperle (Sep 11, 2008)

I wanna die and born american so I can talk about height in feets, weight in pounds, distance in miles, sizes in 0-2-4-6..., bras in numbers and letters, coffees in a giant cup, MAC shadows costing 14.50


Cam-cam, I have a bunch of shirts like that and I wear them with flats or almost flats (when it's a walking day) or open-toe pumps when I have a ride or a cab. I kinda always wear them with a silk (or other material) sash, I have a lot of them.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_The Bimbos thread is kinda scary. It takes guts to step in. 

I was always seeing those +5,000 posts and thinking: these women must be friends and talk forever. You won't blend in. 

I love being mistaken!_

 
Well I am glad that you joined Mari!  I hope that other people are not scared to join!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_That's what I thought but I wasn't sure,I hope she comes back._

 
Me too!  I miss Audrey but I know that she has a lot going on with her move.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Aaaaaand has anyone had the Pumpkin Latte at Starbucks? Is it yummy?_

 
I don't even like starbucks drinks normally but that changes when the pumpkin latte is around.  It is so flippin good!  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Kiki, I would love to be that size.  I consider 6-8 to be tiny.  That makes me feel like quite the fat ass._

 
Me too!  I am a size 14 and if I was a size 6 or 8 I would be over the moon!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_











Awesome!!



Kiki, I would love to be that size.  I consider 6-8 to be tiny.  That makes me feel like quite the fat ass._

 
We can be fat asses together!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 11, 2008)

Alright girls so here is the dress that I like the best and that fits the best.  Now my question is do y'all like Black or pink?

Black:
JS Boutique Beaded Gown (Plus) - Black Tie Affair - Nordstrom

Pink:
JS Boutique Beaded Gown (Plus) - - Nordstrom

Plus if you all don't like it let me know.  The wedding is black tie so it has to be pretty fancy.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_We can be fat asses together! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Pffft, you are both gorgeous so stop!


----------



## rbella (Sep 11, 2008)

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!  My big booty sista!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 11, 2008)

Black!! I think it'll be lovely with a few fun accessories.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Alright girls so here is the dress that I like the best and that fits the best.  Now my question is do y'all like Black or pink?

Black:
JS Boutique Beaded Gown (Plus) - Black Tie Affair - Nordstrom

Pink:
JS Boutique Beaded Gown (Plus) - - Nordstrom

Plus if you all don't like it let me know.  The wedding is black tie so it has to be pretty fancy._

 
I love it! I say go with black and dress it up with accessories.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 11, 2008)

I like the black as well and I agree about the accessories.  Now I just have to find a good strapless to keep the girls in check.


----------



## laperle (Sep 11, 2008)

The black is more elegant, Katie. 

That tone of pink should be darker for a long dress to work, imo. 

Will it still be warm enough to wear sleeveless dresses?


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 11, 2008)

It is in Charleston, South Carolina and it will be around 80 degrees.  Plus once I drink a bit and start dancing I think that I will be ok having my arms bare.

So far I am leaning towards this dress but I am still looking as well.  I am running out of time since we leave on Wednesday!


----------



## rbella (Sep 11, 2008)

I think the black is gorgeous, coach.  You will be so beautiful.  And you should wear your hair similar to models and have smoky eyes.  Lovely.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I like the black as well and I agree about the accessories.  Now I just have to find a good strapless to keep the girls in check.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wacoal makes a great one! So does Panache! And in our weird sizes too!

Chantelle also! woo


----------



## laperle (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_It is in Charleston, South Carolina and it will be around 80 degrees.  Plus once I drink a bit and start dancing I think that I will be ok having my arms bare.

So far I am leaning towards this dress but I am still looking as well.  I am running out of time since we leave on Wednesday!_

 
Oh, when I said I wanted to die and born american, I forgot to mention to know the temperature in Fahrenheits 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ok, my conversor says it's about 26°C. Great! You won't even need a shawl.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I think the black is gorgeous, coach.  You will be so beautiful.  And you should wear your hair similar to models and have smoky eyes.  Lovely._

 
Awwww.....thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That is exactly what I was thinking of as far as makeup.  I am going to use the discontinued CHANEL Euphoria quad.  It has a gorgeous black shimmery shadow with pinks and peach colors.  It might sound like a strange combo but it looks gorgeous.  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Wacoal makes a great one! So does Panache! And in our weird sizes too!

Chantelle also! woo_

 
Thank you Adina!  You are always so helpful!

I appreciate all of your comments!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Oh, when I said I wanted to die and born american, I forgot to mention to know the temperature in Fahrenheits 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ok, my conversor says it's about 26°C. Great! You won't even need a shawl. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I thought when I typed 80 degress that I should have converted it for you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW I will take tons of pictures in Charleston and post them when I get back!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Oh, when I said I wanted to die and born american, I forgot to mention to know the temperature in Fahrenheits 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ok, my conversor says it's about 26°C. Great! You won't even need a shawl. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The Canadians here use centigrade! Crazy Americans.


----------



## Zantedge (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Oh, when I said I wanted to die and born american, I forgot to mention to know the temperature in Fahrenheits 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ok, my conversor says it's about 26°C. Great! You won't even need a shawl. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I don't understand Fahrenheit either!

And I think that dress will be super pretty on you!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_I wanna die and born american so I can talk about height in feets, weight in pounds, distance in miles, sizes in 0-2-4-6..., bras in numbers and letters, coffees in a giant cup, MAC shadows costing 14.50


Cam-cam, I have a bunch of shirts like that and I wear them with flats or almost flats (when it's a walking day) or open-toe pumps when I have a ride or a cab. I kinda always wear them with a silk (or other material) sash, I have a lot of them._

 
Awww....I wish you were born Brasilian, but lived in America with us bimbs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Thanks all for the advice. Im off to find some peep toes that are comfortable and not too high, and some flats...why didnt i think of flats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Coach, that black dress is the one!


----------



## laperle (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_The Canadians here use centigrade! Crazy Americans._

 
I've never hooked up with a canadian. I only met canadian gays, btw. 

I still need Australia to have all continents in my books 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Could be New Zealand, too.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 11, 2008)

Ok, bed time. Is late. Night, all!


----------



## laperle (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Awww....I wish you were born Brasilian, but lived in America with us bimbs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Thanks all for the advice. Im off to find some peep toes that are comfortable and not too high, and some flats...why didnt i think of flat 

Coach, that black dress is the one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have flats with peep toes. I have a lot of open shoes or half-opened, given the weather down here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Very sweet. If I could move somewhere, I'd go back to Paris, that city is heaven to me. But I'd love to live in the US, too. Must be fascinating to actually live in places you're so used to see in films and series. And full of Bimbos!


----------



## laperle (Sep 11, 2008)

Good night, Samantha. Sleep well, have nice dreams.


----------



## KikiB (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_No offense Katie, I have a long and difficult history with eating disorders and I am a little bit offended at that comment. I try to tell myself daily that being boney is not attractive because quite frankly i have been there._

 
Well I'm sorry if you're offended-it is just my personal decision to look more boney because it represents me having lost the weight since I did have a weight problem all when I was younger.

Everyone's getting pissed at me today...I am seriously thinking about leaving here.


----------



## rbella (Sep 11, 2008)

Who is getting pissed at you?


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Well I'm sorry if you're offended-it is just my personal decision to look more boney because it represents me having lost the weight since I did have a weight problem all when I was younger.

Everyone's getting pissed at me today...I am seriously thinking about leaving here._

 
I dont think anyone is pissed at you at ALL. I think we all are friends here and we all get along. Its hard to tell the tone of someone online..so when you say "its Katie, geez" people may not know if you are joking or not...and people will be offended at some of the things you say; that happens to us all. I dont think Adina feels any serious negativity towards you, maybe she just took offense at the statement you made

I try to watch certain things I say...I have a friend with an autistic daughter and I know she takes offense when people say things are "retarded" and people take offense when I say something is gay.

I like you a lot Katie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...I think we all do!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I dont think anyone is pissed at you at ALL. I think we all are friends here and we all get along. Its hard to tell the tone of someone online..so when you say "its Katie, geez" people may not know if you are joking or not...and people will be offended at some of the things you say; that happens to us all. I dont think Adina feels any serious negativity towards you, maybe she just took offense at the statement you made

I try to watch certain things I say...I have a friend with an autistic daughter and I know she takes offense when people say things are "retarded" and people take offense when I say something is gay.

I like you a lot Katie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...I think we all do!_

 
Very well said! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I totally agree.  I don't think that anyone meant to be mean or make you feel like you weren't wanted here.  I hope that you don't go away because you have are an important part of this thread.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Everyone's getting pissed at me today...I am seriously thinking about leaving here._

 
I'm not pissed, I was just a bit offended. Its a very sensitive topic to me, is all. I don't like seeing it discussed lightly.

I didnt mean it in a harsh way


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 11, 2008)

Alright girls I am off to bed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I can't believe that I am off to bed before Adina! 

See you all tomorrow and thanks again for your input on the dress.


----------



## kobri (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Oh, when I said I wanted to die and born american, I forgot to mention to know the temperature in Fahrenheits 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ok, my conversor says it's about 26°C. Great! You won't even need a shawl. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Does it have to be reincarnation? You could always just move! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I like the black as well and I agree about the accessories. Now I just have to find a good strapless to keep the girls in check. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yup, even though I think you were avoiding black the pink is just a bit too bright for a full length gown IMO. Plus the black will make it easier to come up with a makeup look!


----------



## laperle (Sep 11, 2008)

Good night, Katie. Have great dreams! Bring us more dress' news!


----------



## laperle (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_Does it have to be reincarnation? You could always just move! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Great idea, except for... well, the american immigration policy isn't exactally warm and welcoming. Especially towards citzens from the Third World.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Great idea, except for... well, the american immigration policy isn't exactally warm and welcoming. Especially towards citzens from the Third World. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
With someone as hot as you?? I think theyd be too busy staring to even realize you were _from_ the Third World. You are SMOKING HOT!


----------



## laperle (Sep 11, 2008)

Cam-cam, too bad things don't work as in the movies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm not hot, I'm more the classy-elegant type. All the taxi drivers think I'm super wealthy and educated. It's flattering, but I'm not rich, I just use taxis as transportation b/c they aren't so expensive here and I'm still dealing with my depression and panic attacks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In my conception, you are the hot one. Voluptuous!


----------



## User93 (Sep 11, 2008)

*Rbella* you toooo funny! I love staries about you and Mr Rbella. They make me laugh always and make me feel so good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're a total sweetheart. 

I honestly don't mind people misspelling my first or last name, 1st of all sometimes same names are really spelled the different way (like Lopez or Lopes, Mary or Marie). I dont take it like a person is insulting me or something. Plus im guilty for mistyping myself. But calling with the last name is such a pet peeve. I HATE it. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Yep, I'm a new lawyer. I will just be finishing my first month of working as of tomorrow. For now, I can't really do much since I've not been sworn in as a member of my state bar association, but come Tuesday, I will *officially* be an attorney, so I can take on cases and appear in court on behalf of clients. Since these two cases are ones that just came in, I'll be able to work on them on my own because all the work needing to be done will be after Tuesday._

 
Oh congrats and good luck sweety! I was choosing to go to business school or law one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Chose business, but law keeps fasinating me!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_The Bimbos thread is kinda scary. It takes guts to step in. 

I was always seeing those +5,000 posts and thinking: these women must be friends and talk forever. You won't blend in. 

I love being mistaken!_

 
Oh i was all the same! I thought bimbos would bug me like a fat kid at the playground 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But you bimbos are ooo sweet and nice!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Thats cause Im special and have no life. The boobs are a mix of genetics and weight fluctuations. haha

Of course I will have my famous reviews. Ungaro and suite arrays next week :-D


_

 
oh i'll be waiting for Ungaro one! And tiny girls are beautiful, i wish i was more of a shorty! Im 167 sm (about 5'5 i guess). And oh, i do like my ass but i have small boobs. Wanna share with me a little Adina? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_I wanna die and born american so I can talk about height in feets, weight in pounds, distance in miles, sizes in 0-2-4-6..., bras in numbers and letters, coffees in a giant cup, MAC shadows costing 14.50
_

 
I know that wont cheer you much, but here aswell we count in santimeters, kilos, and temperature in celciums! And i agree with CAM, you are smoooking hot! And so is she 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Though yeah, american immigration policy isnt friendly at all, i know, since for them Russia is the 3rd world too. You would charm em though! Just tell them you're a Jungle Queen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Come to Russia bimbos, here policy for entering the country is not that tough! And well, drinking vodka and wrestling bears in the snow - mmmm, nice!


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 11, 2008)

sorry I am so late to the game here Katie/Coach, the black one just can be so...stunning! a lot more versatile as well to use in the future. I know some say black is "safe" but seriously I think it kicks the pants of the pink one!

okay so I'm about to crack out the Electroflash mes again. Pink Split is sure not showing up on me lately, but its been forever and a day since I've used Play on Plums!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Alright girls I am off to bed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I can't believe that I am off to bed before Adina!_

 
Haha, thats because Adina forgot to say good night to everyone in her sleep deprived stupor. Haha, man I am bad!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_oh i'll be waiting for Ungaro one! And tiny girls are beautiful, i wish i was more of a shorty! Im 167 sm (about 5'5 i guess). And oh, i do like my ass but i have small boobs. Wanna share with me a little Adina? _

 
LOL! I am 5'2'' and i wish I was taller! Is it any wonder I have so many pairs of heels.

Anita, I can share but I am sure half of Russian can too. is it me or are we voluptuous people in general? 

Heres a fun game we can play. What does your name mean?

My name is actually hebrew and interestingly enough I get many different definitions when I look it up. Meanings I have gotten are delicate, feminine, voluptuous and beautiful.


----------



## kobri (Sep 11, 2008)

My first name means warrior and my last name means noble/exhaulted


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 11, 2008)

hi Bimbos, I'm super sleepy today. My husband is away for a conference so I'm alone in the house. Beacuse I'm an idiot I was thinking of thieves, ghosts and stuff like that so I couldn't go to sleep at all last night! I know, it's dumb, but it actually kept me up.

Off to catching up with the thread...


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 11, 2008)

oh, we're playing names, my first name means happiness apparently. Have no idea what my last name means...

Btw Adina, My mom is half russian and her side of family is all booby-licious. Then again her other half is Persian and Persians also in general have big boobs. My mom and grandma are both an E. Me on the other hand, I only got a C cup from her side


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 11, 2008)

Rbella, I know I'm late, but I'm now catching up with your Mr.Rbella stories. You are hilarious


----------



## laperle (Sep 11, 2008)

*Nita* isn't russian, she only lives there her entire life (See, Nita? I've learnt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )

*Adina*, I saw a pic of you in a thread and noticed you're a shortie. The purple jacket/coat (I never name properly, 'cos I don't need much stuff here) rocks! 

Oh, and* Nita*, if I'm going to a country I can't speak the language, it would be better going to Germany, right? Nah, I can't feed this troll.


I don't care of people mispelling my name or saying it wrong. I've worked 6 years for international film festivals and lived in Paris. People around the world say/write your name the way their used to. Plus, I have so many nicknames, I hardly get called Mariana.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_My first name means warrior and my last name means noble/exhaulted_

 
That is a cool combination


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_oh, we're playing names, my first name means happiness apparently. Have no idea what my last name means...

Btw Adina, My mom is half russian and her side of family is all booby-licious. Then again her other half is Persian and Persians also in general have big boobs. My mom and grandma are both an E. Me on the other hand, I only got a C cup from her side _

 
It must be a european thing!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_*Nita* isn't russian, she only lives there her entire life (See, Nita? I've learnt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )

*Adina*, I saw a pic of you in a thread and noticed you're a shortie. The purple jacket/coat (I never name properly, 'cos I don't need much stuff here) rocks!_

 
Oh, I know. But she is surrounded by big boobs in russian, haha!

Mari- which picture are you talking about?


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 11, 2008)

Where can I find what my name means?


----------



## laperle (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_It must be a european thing!

Oh, I know. But she is surrounded by big boobs in russian, haha!

Mari- which picture are you talking about?_

 
I have portuguese and spanish and something east europe in my blood and there's no sign of boobs in the family.  We probably have other dozens of stuff in our blood too. This country is a mixing festival. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Adina, here's the pic: 





It's more orchid, not traditionally purple. But, it's in the purple hue.


----------



## laperle (Sep 11, 2008)

OMG, I shouldn't post the large size image!!!! Sorry. I'm an idiot when it comes to posting. 

CAM, I think is a name from the Bible, isn't it? There's a long time I don't touch a bible, so I might be mistaken. My name is Mary+Anne, these two chicks from the bible... But in portuguese. My mom wanted to call me Camilla, I'm glad she changed her mind when she saw me.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 11, 2008)

AUGH.
I got soo freaking wasted when I went out with friends to celebrate me getting my blue sash yesterday when I took my test in kung fu!!!!! I fought up to 8 people in the last round, 7 of which were really big guys too, 1 girl. O_O I was quite proud of myself though, in my third round against 3 people, I took 2 people down. And seriously, my kung fu bro was getting promoted same time as me, but he didn't take down ANYONE, so yeah, go me!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But yeah.. not so much the.. puking 3 times last night. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't have a hangover, but my stomach is being WEIRD. It's all rumbly and weird and BLEH, I wish I didn't drink that much!

Never again. I'll not even get buzzed next time I drink.
UGH. I don't wanna think about alcohol. By the end I hit my low and I was just crying my eyes out over that stupid guy again! While I was puking. Yeah, not a pretty sight. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yeah, that's why I wasn't around. I had a test and a kung fu performance.. plus I went out for the night.

Oh right, and resulted in getting myself grounded until I get back to school. Heh.

Rbella - Thanks for caring. I was doing fine yesterday. I've been fine once I made up my mind about my boy situation.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 11, 2008)

Oh, and for my astrology.. I'm Gemini for sun, Pisces moon, Leo ascendant.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Oh, and for my astrology.. I'm Gemini for sun, Pisces moon, Leo ascendant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Geminis are ALMOST as good as Aquarians
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Congrats on the blue sash. Hope you're feeling better. I get the exact same way after I drink too much.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 11, 2008)

Rebecca, you can just google it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Laperla, now i know what u are talking about, thanks


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_Geminis are ALMOST as good as Aquarians
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Congrats on the blue sash. Hope you're feeling better. I get the exact same way after I drink too much._

 
I adore Aquarians btw. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't have a hard time with most signs I find. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think it's because Geminis love to talk so much and be friendly. Well, I can't get along well with my sister, she's a Virgo.. and yeah, that one I definitely think is because of the signs! O_O


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_I adore Aquarians btw. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't have a hard time with most signs I find. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think it's because Geminis love to talk so much and be friendly. Well, I can't get along well with my sister, she's a Virgo.. and yeah, that one I definitely think is because of the signs! O_O_

 
I get along with most ppl too. And I was told I talk a lot
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't get along too well with my sister and she's a Taurus...it could be a sign thing again.

Btw, I hope you'll change your status soon (it says broken hearted now). I don't wanna see anyone here sad


----------



## laperle (Sep 11, 2008)

Man, I'll import pics for my next FOTD. I've lost m mind.... You'll see.


----------



## laperle (Sep 11, 2008)

Parkie, congrats on your sash! I was a yellow shash in judo when I was 12 and that's it. The story of my martial arts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The air signs get along together. Actually, the same elements signs always get along together.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 11, 2008)

Hiiii! *waves* I got a packaged in the mail today, and was terribly impressed the brush I got was dirty and the quad has a gratis line on it that I wasn't told about. Awesome. 

I'm a scorpio, of course, and my brother is a taurus - polar opposites! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Taurans and I often clash. They often get annoyed with my exuberance, changing plans and pleasure in finding the loopholes in whatever plan they may be set on. I'm not a very good person to hang out with if you want everything exactly your way and set in stone, by the way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyhow, I'll be around for the most part tonight, no boy to distract me. I'm going to go wash my new brush and remove the gratis line from the quad now.


----------



## User93 (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Haha, thats because Adina forgot to say good night to everyone in her sleep deprived stupor. Haha, man I am bad!



LOL! I am 5'2'' and i wish I was taller! Is it any wonder I have so many pairs of heels.

Anita, I can share but I am sure half of Russian can too. is it me or are we voluptuous people in general? 

Heres a fun game we can play. What does your name mean?

My name is actually hebrew and interestingly enough I get many different definitions when I look it up. Meanings I have gotten are delicate, feminine, voluptuous and beautiful._

 
Oh this name suits you good then! Im 5'5 like i said i sometimes feel too tall, though thats the average heigh i guess. I wanna be tinier!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_*Nita* isn't russian, she only lives there her entire life (See, Nita? I've learnt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

*Adina*, I saw a pic of you in a thread and noticed you're a shortie. The purple jacket/coat (I never name properly, 'cos I don't need much stuff here) rocks! 

Oh, and* Nita*, if I'm going to a country I can't speak the language, it would be better going to Germany, right? Nah, I can't feed this troll.


I don't care of people mispelling my name or saying it wrong. I've worked 6 years for international film festivals and lived in Paris. People around the world say/write your name the way their used to. Plus, I have so many nicknames, I hardly get called Mariana. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh Mari you so sweet for representing me while im crying in the corner at home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have only 1 russian grandpa, and surprisingly i didnt get big boobies from him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have no idea what my name means. Its just not "Anita = little Ana" as im a latin wannabe, its a full caucasian name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Though there is no such saint so my patron is saint Anna 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hate myself, bimbos. I feel my bf getting away from me, i hope we will work this out. We were talking with him, he said i say stupid things and that he doesnt wanna see me no more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And i couldnt be tough at all..... i was just crying asking him not to leave. Im the worst bimbo possible.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 11, 2008)

Congrats on the blue sash, Elaine! 

Getting really depressed when drunk is bad. But, alcohol is a depressant, so... to be expected? If I have a whole lot of tequila, the world's goin' down: one time a boy cheated on me and it's a long story, but he was a prick about it, and I drank about half a litre of tequila (amongst other things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and called and screamed and cussed him out. Including words that essentially never come out of my mouth. Then I laid down on the floor and announced I'd given up on life. 

So, hey, I've been there too. It generally looks up from there, though!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_I hate myself, bimbos. I feel my bf getting away from me, i hope we will work this out. We were talking with him, he said i say stupid things and that he doesnt wanna see me no more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And i couldnt be tough at all..... i was just crying asking him not to leave. Im the worst bimbo possible._

 
Oh, darlin', don't hate yourself for it. You are not the worst bimbo possible, and sometimes boys are jerks. Things happens, and you know we'll be hoping for you that things turn out as well as possible. You know you can rant here and find support if you need it!


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I get along with most ppl too. And I was told I talk a lot
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't get along too well with my sister and she's a Taurus...it could be a sign thing again.

Btw, I hope you'll change your status soon (it says broken hearted now). I don't wanna see anyone here sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, I'm still sad over what happened. The alcohol brought it out pretty bad too. I was so emotional over it. But I'll be fine, thanks for caring. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Parkie, congrats on your sash! I was a yellow shash in judo when I was 12 and that's it. The story of my martial arts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The air signs get along together. Actually, the same elements signs always get along together._

 
Woo hooo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you.... My martial arts story is now 7 years long. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hmm... it's strange though, I have best friends that are Scorpios and Virgos though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_I hate myself, bimbos. I feel my bf getting away from me, i hope we will work this out. We were talking with him, he said i say stupid things and that he doesnt wanna see me no more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And i couldnt be tough at all..... i was just crying asking him not to leave. Im the worst bimbo possible._

 
Awwwww. I'm sorry you're having a hard time. (You're Anita right?) I'm not having a great time on the boy front either. And it always takes two to tango, so it can't all be your fault or whatever he makes it out to be either. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 11, 2008)

As for name meanings, I've seen a bunch of things for my first name: "listener", "god heard", "flower"... etcetera. Random! I've seen "listener" the most, though. My middle name means "youthful". I've never been able to find a proper history and meaning for my last name.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Congrats on the blue sash, Elaine! 

Getting really depressed when drunk is bad. But, alcohol is a depressant, so... to be expected? If I have a whole lot of tequila, the world's goin' down: one time a boy cheated on me and it's a long story, but he was a prick about it, and I drank about half a litre of tequila (amongst other things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and called and screamed and cussed him out. Including words that essentially never come out of my mouth. Then I laid down on the floor and announced I'd given up on life. 

So, hey, I've been there too. It generally looks up from there, though!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Samantha, I totally feel you. But tequila is my one true love. I adore Patron gold. Heh. I just wow, I just can't believe that I was just sobbing the whole time I was throwing up and just like saying over and over.. "I can't believe it... I just can't believe he would do this to me. I feel so ugly and worthless... ugh, I feel like shit..." And so on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But yeah, I'm done with drinking and boys for a long while.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Samantha, I totally feel you. But tequila is my one true love. I adore Patron gold. Heh. I just wow, I just can't believe that I was just sobbing the whole time I was throwing up and just like saying over and over.. "I can't believe it... I just can't believe he would do this to me. I feel so ugly and worthless... ugh, I feel like shit..." And so on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But yeah, I'm done with drinking and boys for a long while._

 
Oh, I love tequila - just after enough, it doesn't love me.


----------



## rbella (Sep 11, 2008)

HI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
We have a hurricane a comin'!!!!!!!!! Mr. Rbella and I walked to the nearest restaurant and we got drizunk!!!!!!!!!!!!  I had to go remove signs from all my listings so they wouldn't break windows.  Other than that, I get 4 whole days with my hubby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I can't remember the last time I've gotten to spend that much time with him.  We are always prepared for hurricanes b/c Mr. Rbella is anal.  So, instead of sitting in line for 2 hours for gas, we were drinking Margaritas.

Darkish, I love you so much and hate that your sad.  But, at least you know you can kick the douchebag's ass with your kung-fu.

Adina and S-I hope you love me as much as I love you.

CAM-Will you be my wife?

Alibi-I want to look like you.

La Perle-Please teach me how to put on my damn makeup

Coach, Giggle and Purrty-Are you guys moving to Houston anytime soon?

Where is Elegant?  I love her so much it hurts.

Peace out.  I'm going to sleep this shizz off...

Wooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_HI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
We have a hurricane a comin'!!!!!!!!! Mr. Rbella and I walked to the nearest restaurant and we got drizunk!!!!!!!!!!!!  I had to go remove signs from all my listings so they wouldn't break windows.  Other than that, I get 4 whole days with my hubby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I can't remember the last time I've gotten to spend that much time with him.  We are always prepared for hurricanes b/c Mr. Rbella is anal.  So, instead of sitting in line for 2 hours for gas, we were drinking Margaritas.

Darkish, I love you so much and hate that your sad.  But, at least you know you can kick the douchebag's ass with your kung-fu.

Adina and S-I hope you love me as much as I love you.

CAM-Will you be my wife?

Alibi-I want to look like you.

La Perle-Please teach me how to put on my damn makeup

Coach, Giggle and Purrty-Are you guys moving to Houston anytime soon?

Where is Elegant?  I love her so much it hurts.

Peace out.  I'm going to sleep this shizz off...

Wooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

 
As you should damn well know, I adore you, my dear. I'm also giggling happily at this post. I love you at _least_ as much as you love me!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 11, 2008)

Oh, and you can no longer tell there was ever a gratis line on the quad.


----------



## laperle (Sep 11, 2008)

Bellissima, you won't ask me anymore after the crazy FOTD I'm about to post.

Parkie, I haven't said the same element are the best company, but they tend to get along together. The ideal company is usually someone who complements you. You don't need 2 types of flour for a cake, but flour and eggs is a start. Lame example, but I'm typing fast to post my weirdness. I want to bitch slapped by that girl who hates sugar coating.


Nitaaaaaaaaaaaa... I wanna fly down to south and spank this bf of yours for being so stupid. He's pissing me off. GRRRRRRRR GRRRRRR  What an idiot!!!!! I rarely pray, but I'll pray tonight for this guy's mind be enlighted.


----------



## panther27 (Sep 11, 2008)

In name meanings,my first name is Hebrew and means,'He sees'.As for my last name,it is Italian and originates in southern Italy-Sicily.Also it is feminine in form and its variant means:war,army.IDK,my last name is pretty rare in the US.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Darkish, I love you so much and hate that your sad.  But, at least you know you can kick the douchebag's ass with your kung-fu._

 
Awwww I love you too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I hope you stay safe from that hurricane.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Oh, and you can no longer tell there was ever a gratis line on the quad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yay!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Bellissima, you won't ask me anymore after the crazy FOTD I'm about to post.

Parkie, I haven't said the same element are the best company, but they tend to get along together. The ideal company is usually someone who complements you. You don't need 2 types of flour for a cake, but flour and eggs is a start. Lame example, but I'm typing fast to post my weirdness. I want to bitch slapped by that girl who hates sugar coating.


Nitaaaaaaaaaaaa... I wanna fly down to south and spank this bf of yours for being so stupid. He's pissing me off. GRRRRRRRR GRRRRRR  What an idiot!!!!! I rarely pray, but I'll pray tonight for this guy's mind be enlighted._

 
Ooooooh, I see. No, it's a good example. =)
You've gotten me all interested in this astrology stuff all over again.


----------



## laperle (Sep 11, 2008)

You girl can see my madness (READ the post, please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) here: http://specktra.net/f166/nothing-los...5/#post1289922


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 11, 2008)

I have to admit giggling when I saw the liner in Keith's new FOTD because it reminds me a bit of the lining I did in my videos... just tamed down a touch.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 11, 2008)

Hurray!!! All my brushes are clean again!!!

And hot _damn_ that brush I got in the mail today was FILTHY. Who sends out a dirty brush!? The same person who doesn't mention a quad is marked gratis, I suppose. Sigh. I just can't comprehend putting that little caring in?


----------



## laperle (Sep 11, 2008)

Samantha, I've answered there: I love you too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You haven't noticed you were my inspiration???


----------



## laperle (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Hurray!!! All my brushes are clean again!!!

And hot damn that brush I got in the mail today was FILTHY. Who sends out a dirty brush!? The same person who doesn't mention a quad is marked gratis, I suppose. Sigh. I just can't comprehend putting that little caring in?_

 
My brushes are clean too! It's like cleaning your soul, somehow. 

And I bought a powder brush yesterday and am willing to wash it before using it on me, now...


----------



## User93 (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Oh, darlin', don't hate yourself for it. You are not the worst bimbo possible, and sometimes boys are jerks. Things happens, and you know we'll be hoping for you that things turn out as well as possible. You know you can rant here and find support if you need it!_

 
Thank you so much sweety! Im really feelin so comfortable with you bimbos here, you are sooo sweet! My darling bimbos! Thats just crazy, im a pretty tough girl when it comes to ppl treating me the way i dont like it, but with him i sometimes become a complete doormap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And him saying he "doesnt wanna see me for today" is the knife in the chest. I just hate it how i cant imagine my life without him. We talked more now though, it got better!!!

Oh, and you opened my eyes on vanilla! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_ 
Awwwww. I'm sorry you're having a hard time. (You're Anita right?) I'm not having a great time on the boy front either. And it always takes two to tango, so it can't all be your fault or whatever he makes it out to be either. Hope it works out for you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah Elaine, im Anita 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know you have a hard time too hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but really, i totally admire your strenght and how you recover from your drama! I just read above, i hope you're feeling better. It may be alcohol, plus you've been really nerveous these days, it can affect a lot too. When im nerveous or stressed really bad my tummy is wierd. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_HI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
We have a hurricane a comin'!!!!!!!!! Mr. Rbella and I walked to the nearest restaurant and we got drizunk!!!!!!!!!!!! I had to go remove signs from all my listings so they wouldn't break windows. Other than that, I get 4 whole days with my hubby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I can't remember the last time I've gotten to spend that much time with him. We are always prepared for hurricanes b/c Mr. Rbella is anal. So, instead of sitting in line for 2 hours for gas, we were drinking Margaritas.

Alibi-I want to look like you.

La Perle-Please teach me how to put on my damn makeup
_

 
Oh baby you're so drunk but even more cute! I totally love your and Mr Rbellas attitude! Margaritas for the win, just lock yourself really good at home, get in the warm bed with hubby, and hide all your MAC treasures under the bed so its really safe. My sweeetheart!

And Mari gotta teach us both! Im waiting SO MUCH!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_ Nitaaaaaaaaaaaa... I wanna fly down to south and spank this bf of yours for being so stupid. He's pissing me off. GRRRRRRRR GRRRRRR What an idiot!!!!! I rarely pray, but I'll pray tonight for this guy's mind be enlighted._

 
Oh he really deserves it sometimes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Makes me sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And even worse is me acting like a doormap not being able to leave even when he says this things. I hate myself such moments, really! You are sooo "massa" Mari. If he dumps me i will tell him im anyways going there to hang with you and i wont bother to pay him a visit!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(who am i kidding... i'll be crying in the corner, it became my hobby so far).


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi everyone!

Alibi sorry to hear about you and your boyfriend.  We are here if you need us! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks everyone for the help with the dress.  I think that will be the winner but I am going to go shopping tomorrow just to make sure I can't find something else.  

Rbella I will move to Houston if you promise to be my new best friend and let me stay with you and Mr Rbella.  Oh and my cat will need to come to! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My name means "pure".  Nothing too exciting!

Hope everyone is having a good Thursday!  I am excited because tomorrow is my birthday!  Woo-hoo!


----------



## laperle (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_Thank you so much sweety! Im really feelin so comfortable with you bimbos here, you are sooo sweet! My darling bimbos! Thats just crazy, im a pretty tough girl when it comes to ppl treating me the way i dont like it, but with him i sometimes become a complete doormap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And him saying he "doesnt wanna see me for today" is the knife in the chest. I just hate it how i cant imagine my life without him. We talked more now though, it got better!!!

Oh, and you opened my eyes on vanilla! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Yeah Elaine, im Anita 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know you have a hard time too hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but really, i totally admire your strenght and how you recover from your drama! I just read above, i hope you're feeling better. It may be alcohol, plus you've been really nerveous these days, it can affect a lot too. When im nerveous or stressed really bad my tummy is wierd. 



Oh baby you're so drunk but even more cute! I totally love your and Mr Rbellas attitude! Margaritas for the win, just lock yourself really good at home, get in the warm bed with hubby, and hide all your MAC treasures under the bed so its really safe. My sweeetheart!

And Mari gotta teach us both! Im waiting SO MUCH!



Oh he really deserves it sometimes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Makes me sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And even worse is me acting like a doormap not being able to leave even when he says this things. I hate myself such moments, really! You are sooo "massa" Mari. If he dumps me i will tell him im anyways going there to hang with you and i wont bother to pay him a visit!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(who am i kidding... i'll be crying in the corner, it became my hobby so far)._

 
Nita, don't show me the whip you, I like when girls go bad like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just kidding... now, seriously... I know the knife feeling and it's bad, very bad. Why do these men have to be so unstable?! Why? Why? If he's such an idiot do break up, you come and we go there during the summer and you can make him drool and beg you back. So he would see who'll end up losing.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 11, 2008)

Wassup everybody!

In response to the body talk, I've always wondered what I'd look like if I was thinner (like model thin, not anorexic).
I'm okay with my body. I'm 5'7", 145 lbs, and I lift weights so I'm a bit muscular in the arms and legs (my calves are huge for some reason!)
I look a lot healthire than I am because I look strong. I wish I had a girlier, smaller body. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Getting drunk is really not the best thing to do. I hate getting drunk. I'd reather get high, any day.
_Smoke a bowl and I'm ready to roll,_ is what I always say/


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Samantha, I've answered there: I love you too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You haven't noticed you were my inspiration??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I would never be so presumptuous! It makes me happy, though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_My brushes are clean too! It's like cleaning your soul, somehow. 

And I bought a powder brush yesterday and am willing to wash it before using it on me, now..._

 
I always, always wash a brush before I use it, even if I got it new from the store. You just never know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And when it is a used brush... *shudders*

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_Thank you so much sweety! Im really feelin so comfortable with you bimbos here, you are sooo sweet! My darling bimbos! Thats just crazy, im a pretty tough girl when it comes to ppl treating me the way i dont like it, but with him i sometimes become a complete doormap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And him saying he "doesnt wanna see me for today" is the knife in the chest. I just hate it how i cant imagine my life without him. We talked more now though, it got better!!!

Oh, and you opened my eyes on vanilla! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
You are ever so welcome! I'm delighted you find yourself comfy with us here; I'm definitely happy to have you, and I dare say I'm not the only one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When someone gets into your head and, more so, your heart, it's hard to be tough. I'm glad things are improving, though! Vanilla is best as a flavour, not a shadow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Hi everyone!

Thanks everyone for the help with the dress.  I think that will be the winner but I am going to go shopping tomorrow just to make sure I can't find something else.  

Rbella I will move to Houston if you promise to be my new best friend and let me stay with you and Mr Rbella.  Oh and my cat will need to come to! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My name means "pure".  Nothing too exciting!

Hope everyone is having a good Thursday!  I am excited because tomorrow is my birthday!  Woo-hoo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oooh, that's fun and exciting! And we know that if you find something even better, it will be frigging phenomenal because that one dress will be hot as is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you go live with Rbella, I'll absolutely HAVE to come visit! And we can all go for Ethiopian food!! Plus, your kitty should be welcome because it can eat any creepy crawlies that might upset dear Rbella.


----------



## User93 (Sep 11, 2008)

Coachkitten, oh, so we're celebrating you b-day here tomorrow, right in the bimbo thread! I wanna see pics from you celebration 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Nita, don't show me the whip you, I like when girls go bad like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just kidding... now, seriously... I know the knife feeling and it's bad, very bad. Why do these men have to be so unstable?! Why? Why? If he's such an idiot do break up, you come and we go there during the summer and you can make him drool and beg you back. So he would see who'll end up losing._

 
Whip me, baby!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







He acts awful sometimes. I tell him he makes me sad and emo, and he says "i love you i cant see you hurted lets break up then". God damn, say you gonna change, boy! We gonna make em all drool Mari! And bite their elbows.

Oh, btw, i guess ita a national thing - for all my life only my bf and you called me "Nita". Its cute


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 11, 2008)

Oh, oh! I have a height!!! It's somewhere between 5'7" and 5'8". I don't know exactly, because I'm supercool like that.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_ 


Whip me, baby!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

If Mari whips you, will you be in a better mood?


----------



## User93 (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_ 
You are ever so welcome! I'm delighted you find yourself comfy with us here; I'm definitely happy to have you, and I dare say I'm not the only one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When someone gets into your head and, more so, your heart, it's hard to be tough. I'm glad things are improving, though! Vanilla is best as a flavour, not a shadow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
Yeah Samantha, exactly! Im getting a hard time here since i never felt like that for no one. MMM, talking about vanilla, i think i still have some vanilla youghurt left! Nom nom nom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BTW, what videos with lining were you talking about? I wanna see! Thanks for your kind words sweety!


----------



## User93 (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_If Mari whips you, will you be in a better mood? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i'm embarassed to admit, but i think nothing can possibly cheer me so much like being whipped by a hot bimbo like Mari!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_Yeah Samantha, exactly! Im getting a hard time here since i never felt like that for no one. MMM, talking about vanilla, i think i still have some vanilla youghurt left! Nom nom nom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BTW, what videos with lining were you talking about? I wanna see! Thanks for your kind words sweety!_

 
I LOVE vanilla yoghourt! It's my favourite kind!! Look up the username sanayhs on youtube and you'll see the super sexy video in question... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_i'm embarassed to admit, but i think nothing can possibly cheer me so much like being whipped by a hot bimbo like Mari!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Pffft, no need to be embarrassed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





So, does anyone else really enjoy waiting for a package with tracking? I love looking for updates and watching the progress it makes.


----------



## laperle (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_Whip me, baby!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







He acts awful sometimes. I tell him he makes me sad and emo, and he says "i love you i cant see you hurted lets break up then". God damn, say you gonna change, boy! We gonna make em all drool Mari! And bite their elbows.

Oh, btw, i guess ita a national thing - for all my life only my bf and you called me "Nita". Its cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Nita is a common for Anita, like Mari for Mariana. Nita, Ninita, Nini 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




His logic is the SAME as my german ex. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  These men need brain surgery. 'I don't wanna hurt you'?? Then, don't dump me, madafuckahhh

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_If Mari whips you, will you be in a better mood? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Not really. She will if I get her bf to drool all over her, like a puppy. He's been treating her really bad.


----------



## laperle (Sep 11, 2008)

S., I loooove tracking and just love even more to receive and open the box! Yay!!!


----------



## User93 (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I LOVE vanilla yoghourt! It's my favourite kind!! Look up the username sanayhs on youtube and you'll see the super sexy video in question... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pffft, no need to be embarrassed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So, does anyone else really enjoy waiting for a package with tracking? I love looking for updates and watching the progress it makes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Mmmm i found one in the fridge and am enjoying. Not only that, i found a mars choco bar! I gonna go look on youtube for those sexy pr0n vids you posted. Brb in 5 mins.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Nita is a common for Anita, like Mari for Mariana. Nita, Ninita, Nini 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



His logic is the SAME as my german ex. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 These men need brain surgery. 'I don't wanna hurt you'?? Then, don't dump me, madafuckahhh

Not really. She will if I get her bf to drool all over her, like a puppy. He's been treating her really bad._

 
Pffff gatinha, cause they both need a new brain most likely. If you want me happy, seriously, dont dump me and dont act like a jerk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And look at us, we still cant help feeling for them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And mmm, my bf drooling all over me sounds nice, though being whipped by a hot brasilian woman never hurted no one!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_ 
And mmm, my bf drooling all over me sounds nice, though being whipped by a hot brasilian woman never hurted no one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
You can have both!


----------



## laperle (Sep 11, 2008)

ok, now i gotta find old pics! i have a heavy hand!


----------



## User93 (Sep 11, 2008)

Ok *Samantha*, i found your pr0n! "I dont wanna be too pale when im downtown!" ahahha! You have big boobs! And you can tell us the truth, what are those chains in the background? Must be from another video which most likely got banned on youtube 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I never recieved any package by post! My romantic relations with russian post service were only about me sending a parcel to USA and getting it back to my own local post in 2 months in a completely ripped off box. I love you russian post service!

*Mari*, the heavier the better! Im ready


----------



## laperle (Sep 11, 2008)

This stuff is old and there are others (better), but they're lost in one of my CDs...  It's probably 4 or even 5 years ago, due to my tan. 











Some people are posers.


----------



## User93 (Sep 11, 2008)

Oh my God. Girl is  that you??? You look freakin smoking super sexy hot. I feel a  big fat panda compared to you, since im pale and my mascara gives me precious "panda eyes" after crying. Whip me already ahhahhahaha!

Im totally afraid of brasilian women now.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_Ok *Samantha*, i found your pr0n! "I dont wanna be too pale when im downtown!" ahahha! You have big boobs! And you can tell us the truth, what are those chains in the background? Must be from another video which most likely got banned on youtube 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
Those chains are how I keep my earrings in order! All my dangly pairs of earrings are hanging from them there. I've moved since then, though. 

Always good when one of the first responses you have is about my boobs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*giggle*


----------



## User93 (Sep 11, 2008)

Well Samatha, you couldnt possibly hide them lol, so of course i gonna comment on boobs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Did you win that contest?? I gonna have to recrate this make-up treasure you made when i go out ahahah. Stunning i gonna be.


----------



## laperle (Sep 11, 2008)

i've gained some weight, too. I'm looking at these pics and thinking: wow! i used to have this body??? 

it's strange, but that bitch is me, yeah. i have witnesses to confirm. maybe it's time to bring sexy back? nah, i'm closer to 30 than 20. 

during rough times, we have to keep the waterproof mascara on, nita. even if it sucks to remove later.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 11, 2008)

Wow, Mari! You have a supermodels body. And you look much younger than I thought your were. You could pass for my age, really!!!!


----------



## User93 (Sep 11, 2008)

Yeah, but it sucks so bad to remove it later. I always remove some of my lashes with it. That bitch is hot! I want that bitch back. Who cares what age are you closer to? You are still her! And hair is stuuuning! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









When i look at some fotos from photoshoots i cant believe thats me aswell, especially since im comparing with my reflection in the mirror eating a sandwitch in a baggy pants pyjama!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_Well Samatha, you couldnt possibly hide them lol, so of course i gonna comment on boobs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Did you win that contest?? I gonna have to recrate this make-up treasure you made when i go out ahahah. Stunning i gonna be._

 
I didn't win, but that's ok - I didn't expect to and mostly made me video a response for the hell of it. You'll have to get photos to show us when you recreate the look!


----------



## laperle (Sep 11, 2008)

the hair in these pics are a loooong fake ponytail. i love fake hair, they're very useful for my will to change looks.

kensita, thanks! but, as i told nita, i got some weight and stopped the tanning (dermatologist's order). The women from my mom's side all have hyper-pigmentation with age. I don't wanna have that, so I'm following the rules. Too bad, my body def looks much better tanned. 

i'll turn 28 in december, but people think i'm much younger. the legal age here is 18 and people still ask my ID.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_HI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
We have a hurricane a comin'!!!!!!!!! Mr. Rbella and I walked to the nearest restaurant and we got drizunk!!!!!!!!!!!!  I had to go remove signs from all my listings so they wouldn't break windows.  Other than that, I get 4 whole days with my hubby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Adina and S-I hope you love me as much as I love you._

 
Oh Rbella, I think i love you more! You and samantha are party of my happy lil girl love triangle. I wanna get drunk with the 2 of u

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Awwww I love you too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope you stay safe from that hurricane._

 
Elaine, congrats on the sash! You go girl! And stay away from that tequila, it will mess your shizz up! One strong margarita and im gone!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_Thank you so much sweety! Im really feelin so comfortable with you bimbos here, you are sooo sweet! My darling bimbos! Mari. If he dumps me i will tell him im anyways going there_

 
Awww Anita, feel better sweetie. You are better than that!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Hi everyone!
Hope everyone is having a good Thursday!  I am excited because tomorrow is my birthday!  Woo-hoo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Who could forget!?! Yay, im excited for u!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_*Mari*, the heavier the better! Im ready 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Y

You 2 are so naughty!

Ladies, I am cranky and exhausted. I think im pmsing too if honey and dews achiness and the bloat is any indication. Yuck!


----------



## User93 (Sep 11, 2008)

*Sanayhs*, deal, i will put you in credits definitely. That part about applying highlighter straight from the box as you get more of it cracked me up. And yeah, lets all pretend we believe that chain is juat a way to keep earrings. *coughs*

*Mari*, i understand it really good, i had to give up tanning, but tanned i look way different and so much better! I absolutely LOVE how i look tanned. I used to be pretty dark, but gave it up because had some  moles appearing. Plus yeah, if you tan a lot in some years pigmentation can get you, or your skin gonna get old really fast. I cheer myself with this, but i miss my tan so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You look stunning without tan really though. Honestly think so.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Oh Rbella, I think i love you more! You and samantha are party of my happy lil girl love triangle. I wanna get drunk with the 2 of u
_

 
Ahahahaha... the world wouldn't know what hit it.


----------



## rbella (Sep 11, 2008)

Rbella just woke up from a nap and is feeling woozy.  Yuck.  

Adina-I would die if I had PMS with Honey and Dew.  I'm so sad that you are not in a good mood.  I'm yours later.

S-I love tracking packages too!  Especially when they don't have dirty brushes in them!

I'm going to go take an Advil now.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 11, 2008)

Believe it or not... I tan. 

If I don't I look yellow. So, black girls can tan, too.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 11, 2008)

Maybe some time to hold us over to Vegas we'll have to have a drunken AIM group chat?


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Rbella just woke up from a nap and is feeling woozy.  Yuck.  

Adina-I would die if I had PMS with Honey and Dew.  I'm so sad that you are not in a good mood.  I'm yours later.

S-I love tracking packages too!  Especially when they don't have dirty brushes in them!

I'm going to go take an Advil now._

 
Woozy bad! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tracking good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's hoping drugs make you feel better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do I get a turn with you later, too? After CSI like you promised?


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Adina-I would die if I had PMS with Honey and Dew.  I'm so sad that you are not in a good mood.  I'm yours later._

 
How about a warm bath with mr rbella 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then you can be mine!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Maybe some time to hold us over to Vegas we'll have to have a drunken AIM group chat? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Im down, how many of us have webcams too?
lol


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 11, 2008)

*Are any of you Bimbos in the Bay Area???*


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_My name means "pure". Nothing too exciting!

Hope everyone is having a good Thursday! I am excited because tomorrow is my birthday! Woo-hoo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
My name means "pure", too!  Happy early birthday, Katie!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_HI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
We have a hurricane a comin'!!!!!!!!! 

Darkish, I love you so much and hate that your sad. But, at least you know you can kick the douchebag's ass with your kung-fu.

Coach, Giggle and Purrty-Are you guys moving to Houston anytime soon?_

 
I was just wondering if you got the heck outta Dodge, yet!  You be safe there, lady.  You got me sold on heading down to Houston, 'cept for that Hurricane bit...and the Texas Bar Exam...and the DH who loves his job.  But you guys gots a f/s MAC and faboo outlets, and I lurve it down in Tejas, so you may find yourself a frequent visitor!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Oh, oh! I have a height!!! It's somewhere between 5'7" and 5'8". I don't know exactly, because I'm supercool like that._

 
I'm just a tad over 5'9, baby! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_How about a warm bath with mr rbella 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then you can be mine!_

 
Can we make it a menage a trois?!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_ Can we make it a menage a trois?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Menage a quad?!


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 11, 2008)

Ooh, baby...now you're talkin'!  There will be boobies and buttocks everywhere!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Ooh, baby...now you're talkin'!  There will be boobies and buttocks everywhere!!_

 
That would be pure insanity. Samantha, rbella- do you hear this!?!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_

Im down, how many of us have webcams too?
lol_

 
I have a (crappy) webcam!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Can we make it a menage a trois?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Just a threesome? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, if you don't have AIM, GET IT!! *bats her eyelashes at you*


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Who could forget!?! Yay, im excited for u!_

 
Thanks!  I am really excited!  Just tell me to shut it if I am over doing on the birthday talk. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Maybe some time to hold us over to Vegas we'll have to have a drunken AIM group chat? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Count me in!  I just need to get on AIM first.  I swear I will do that some day soon!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_My name means "pure", too!  Happy early birthday, Katie!_

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Ooh, baby...now you're talkin'!  There will be boobies and buttocks everywhere!!_

 








I am only 5'3".  I thought that I would be taller given that my dad is 6'2" but my mom is 5' so I guess I got her side!  My sister is a size 00, 5'7", and has perfect boobs.  It is so unfair!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_My first name means warrior and my last name means noble/exhaulted_

 
My first name also means warrior. WTF?!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Well I'm sorry if you're offended-it is just my personal decision to look more boney because it represents me having lost the weight since I did have a weight problem all when I was younger.

Everyone's getting pissed at me today...I am seriously thinking about leaving here._

 
I'm feeling the same way too. You're all wonderful and fun people, but when I start to think about it, I'm a lot younger than you guys and I feel like I can't completely relate with some of you, so I'm kind of just here like, "_Ummm... hello? What's going on?"_

And I'm sure the majority of you don't hang out with 16 year olds in real life, so why would you want to on the internet anyways?

I think I'll just stick around and see how things go... I don't want to leave but I just might have to... :/


----------



## rbella (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Maybe some time to hold us over to Vegas we'll have to have a drunken AIM group chat? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oooooh, that would be lovely.  I feel one coming on in a bit.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Woozy bad! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tracking good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's hoping drugs make you feel better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do I get a turn with you later, too? After CSI like you promised? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Damn straight!!!!!!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_How about a warm bath with mr rbella 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then you can be mine!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_ Can we make it a menage a trois?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Menage a quad?!_

 

Mr. Rbella is down with this.  However, it will be necessary for you both to shower before the warm bath as he is a clean freak and would not dig sitting in dirty bath water.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I was just wondering if you got the heck outta Dodge, yet!  You be safe there, lady.  You got me sold on heading down to Houston, 'cept for that Hurricane bit...and the Texas Bar Exam...and the DH who loves his job.  But you guys gots a f/s MAC and faboo outlets, and I lurve it down in Tejas, so you may find yourself a frequent visitor!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
We never leave any more.  We tried during Rita and sat on the road for 10 hours and only moved 20 miles before we had to turn around and come home.  Then, it was hardly even a storm.

Now, we just sit, board up and wait.  We aren't near the water (Galveston) so we don't really have to worry about storm surges.  Just high winds and flooding.  We are so used to flooding it doesn't even phase us.  Just keep enough food and supplies until your electricity comes back on.  I'm worried about Hilly.  She lives a lot closer to the coast....

Yes, I beg of you.  Come visit me and bring your entire Clearance Bin Sale...


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 11, 2008)

my name means grace of god. 

rbella--please stay safe--no-drunk-running-in-the-backyard-during-a-hurricane! *hugs* thinking of you!

well well chicas, you are quite raunchy!! menage a quad, hilarity!!

le sigh. i am finding my paintpots are not keeping my makeup looking fresh by the end of the day. pisses me off. ill give udpp another crack but am looking for something new? any awesome suggestions?


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I'm feeling the same way too. You're all wonderful anf fun people, but when I start to think about it, I'm a lot younger than you guys and I feel like I can't completely relate with some of you, so I'm kind of just here like, "Ummm... hello? What's going on?"
I'm sure the majority of you don't hang out with 16 year olds in real life, so why would you want to on the internet anyways?

I think I'll just stick around and see how things go... I don't want to leave but I might... :/_

 
Please don't leave!  Just because we are all in different life stages doesn't mean that we all can't get along and relate in some way.  I hang out with my cousin who is 16 quite a bit and I don't really notice the age difference.  

I sincerely hope that no one here has made anyone feel not wanted.  I enjoy talking to every single one of you.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 11, 2008)

Rbella I am sending good thoughts your way that the hurricane passes without incident! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I don't want anything happening to you or Mr Rbella!


----------



## rbella (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks, coach.  You may bring your cat to Houston.  I have to go throw up now.  Be back later.

kenzie-love you don't leave.  I'd go into it further, but I'm about to vomit.  sorry you feel that way.  you are hearted.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Thanks!  I am really excited!  Just tell me to shut it if I am over doing on the birthday talk. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Count me in!  I just need to get on AIM first.  I swear I will do that some day soon!_

 
Dude, why not get on AIM now?? I'm on every night, and Adina usually is too! We both are now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Please don't leave!  Just because we are all in different life stages doesn't mean that we all can't get along and relate in some way. 

I sincerely hope that no one here has made anyone feel not wanted.  I enjoy talking to every single one of you._

 
I would like to second this.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 11, 2008)

Katie, you can never overdo it. Goodness, I start my bday countdown the month before! And you are my height too so yay for us! Oh, and your in? That makes 5 of us! This is quickly becoming an orgy!

Rbella, I have decided. I am moving into your house. This way I could witness the drunkeness in person! <3

Kensie don't worry about the age thing.

Hannah, that stinks. My paint pots usually do pretty well. Hmmm

We need to all be on aim!

Rbella, need someone to hold your beautiful blonde hair while u upchuck? Stay hydrated darling!

And tis true, im on every night!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Oooooh, that would be lovely.  I feel one coming on in a bit.



Damn straight!!!!!!!_

 
Hurray!!! 

*eyes the bottle of wine in the kitchen*


----------



## Zantedge (Sep 11, 2008)

What's this about people leaving?! Nobody leaves the bimbos... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


I'm 5'5 and a half! (yes the half counts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 11, 2008)

please ladies, don't leave. you are all valued. 

and chocgoddess--really have we said anything that makes you feel like you can't relate to us? our common bond is makeup! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thats all that matters!! and we all have diff backgrounds, mine was kinda sheltered, i have *eek* never been drunk (slightly buzzed, thats it), and have never smoked anything (cigarettes or any drugs whatsoever). I am a nerd. love numbers, love personal financial planning (learning it for shits and giggles, possibly a career in future). 

but I love how diverse we are, and can talk about anything, anytime, and have so many pairs of ears (well eyes) to talk to, get advice, bitch out stuff in our lives, whatnot. Thats what makes this bimbo thread the best. ever.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 11, 2008)

Rbella, I hope your house is big. It seems you have a lot of people moving in soon!


----------



## laperle (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Believe it or not... I tan. 

If I don't I look yellow. So, black girls can tan, too._

 
Kensie, I always knew that. My cousin is about the same skin tone of yours. And looks kinda yellow during the winter. 

And I get pissed when I see black people hitting the beach without sunblock. 'People, you can get skin cancer, too!'


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zantedge* 

 
_What's this about people leaving?! Nobody leaves the bimbos... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Ahahaha... I love it.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_please ladies, don't leave. you are all valued. 

and chocgoddess--really have we said anything that makes you feel like you can't relate to us? our common bond is makeup! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thats all that matters!! and we all have diff backgrounds, mine was kinda sheltered, i have *eek* never been drunk (slightly buzzed, thats it), and have never smoked anything (cigarettes or any drugs whatsoever). I am a nerd. love numbers, love personal financial planning (learning it for shits and giggles, possibly a career in future). 

but I love how diverse we are, and can talk about anything, anytime, and have so many pairs of ears (well eyes) to talk to, get advice, bitch out stuff in our lives, whatnot. Thats what makes this bimbo thread the best. ever._

 
NUMBERS ROCK!


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_We never leave any more. We tried during Rita and sat on the road for 10 hours and only moved 20 miles before we had to turn around and come home. Then, it was hardly even a storm.

Now, we just sit, board up and wait. We aren't near the water (Galveston) so we don't really have to worry about storm surges. Just high winds and flooding. We are so used to flooding it doesn't even phase us. Just keep enough food and supplies until your electricity comes back on. I'm worried about Hilly. She lives a lot closer to the coast....

Yes, I beg of you. Come visit me and bring your entire Clearance Bin Sale..._

 
Since you're hunkering down, if you get a chance, may I suggest a generator?  We used ours this summer when we lost power for 4 days.  It was a godsend.  You don't even need a very big one.  Just one that you can plug the fridge and a few other essentials, with a couple spare 5 gal. jugs of gas.

Please be safe!  I'm praying for the best for you, Hilly, and all the other Texas coast Specktrites!

 Quote:

  Mr. Rbella is down with this. However, it will be necessary for you both to shower before the warm bath as he is a clean freak and would not dig sitting in dirty bath water.  
 
I'll bring the scented bodywash!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And to all you youngun' Bimbos - that's what I love about the thread the diversity.  We're all different ages, backgrounds, and we live all over the world, but we get along famously!  Please don't leave!

Samantha - I have AIM...I'm purrtykitty81.  And I think there's a webcam around here somewhere.


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 11, 2008)

Rbella I'm afraid I couldn't go to Texas. While itd be killer to live closer to a few Specktraittes, I would utterly melt. Me + high heat/humidity = sweaty, yucky, pissed off mess. 

Have you always lived in Texas? Maybe I should open the invitation for you and your hubby to come up to Canada in Winter, experience a real winter! (if you've not already, though perhaps you have)


----------



## laperle (Sep 11, 2008)

I've missed something... Kensie is leaving? Why? No... 

Seriously? Why???


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 11, 2008)

You all are very sweet and make good points. Nothing you guys have said has made me feel unwanted. It's hard to explain. 
Of course, we all love makeup yet we all have other interests and personalities, I understand that. 
I feel more like there's something that just isn't clicking, like I don't fit in, as accepting as you all are. 

To be honest, I get along better with guys more than I do with most girls, but I want to change in a way. I want to be able to relate to girls. 

I guess I'll stick around because you're all awesome, I can't deny that!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 11, 2008)

Hannah, im a straight edge 2. Drunk once, tipsy twice and never smoked anything either. vehemently against it.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Hannah, im a straight edge 2. Drunk once, tipsy twice and never smoked anything either. vehemently against it._

 
I knew that!

I'm not straight edge. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But you knew that.


----------



## laperle (Sep 11, 2008)

Kensita, I relate to everybody, all ages. Animals don't love me much, but plants do. 

Beauty Marked and I don't click, but I'm still willing to work on that. 

I really like you, since the day I saw your challenge FOTD. And, then, all the Bimbo stuff and you doing your dad's make up! You're fierce, daring, darling! Too bad english isn't my first language, 'cos I'd express myself way better to tell you how much I relate.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 11, 2008)

Well, Mari, we can't be sisters and not like each other. That'd be hell for dad.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I'm not straight edge. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am not either at least when it comes to drinking! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have toned down a lot in the last 5 years.  Adina and Hannah can keep Samantha and I in check while we are in Vegas!


----------



## laperle (Sep 11, 2008)

And mom! I'm still waiting for mom's make up pics.


----------



## laperle (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I am not either at least when it comes to drinking! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have toned down a lot in the last 5 years.  Adina and Hannah can keep Samantha and I in check while we are in Vegas! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Feliz aniversario, Katie! Adiantado 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






My superego is soluble in alcohol! I can end up married to someone in Vegas. I have my share of wild madness alcohol fueled.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Sep 11, 2008)

Kensita - I live in the sac area, but I go to San Jose 2x a month to see my dad.

Katie - I really dig that black dress! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




very few tall girls in here! I am 5'9" & I love wearing my 4 1/4" heels! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am also a naughty girl! Wine & 7up/grape or cranberry juice with vodka for me please!!! (oh champagne too!!)


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I am not either at least when it comes to drinking! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have toned down a lot in the last 5 years. Adina and Hannah can keep Samantha and I in check while we are in Vegas! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Who's gonna watch me and rbella!!  I can get LOUD and flashy (apparently) when I's a been drinkin'!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 11, 2008)

^^^ Haha, I'll see if my mom is willing.


I also wanted to agree that sunblock is important for everyone, no matter how dark or light their skin is!

My parents (gosh, they're becoming big stars on this thread) grew up in Africa and played and worked in the hot, tropical sun all day long. They say they have never had problems with their skin and that they look very young and healthy (true).

But why take the risk of getting some type of cancer or even a sunburn? Just take a few minutes out of your day to slather some sunscreen on. I don't see why so many black people are against it and don't see a need for it. Just because you can't see the sunburn doesn't mean it isn't their!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Kensie - I live in the sac area, but I go to San Jose 2x a month to see my dad.

Katie - I really dig that black dress! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




very few tall girls in here! I am 5'9" & I love wearing my 4 1/4" heels! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am also a naughty girl! Wine & 7up/grape or cranberry juice with vodka for me please!!! (oh champagne too!!)_

 
Thanks Allison!

I love champagne so much!  So yummy!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Who's gonna watch me and rbella!!  I can get LOUD and flashy (apparently) when I's a been drinkin'!!_

 
That is right!  I failed to remember Rbella and Karin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Adina and Hannah are going to have their hands full with the four of us!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I am not either at least when it comes to drinking! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have toned down a lot in the last 5 years.  Adina and Hannah can keep Samantha and I in check while we are in Vegas! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Who's gonna watch me and rbella!!  I can get LOUD and flashy (apparently) when I's a been drinkin'!!_

 
Adina and Hannah might have to succumb and try the wild ways for a bit, because they sure couldn't keep all of us in check! I get loud, hyper and NEVER SHUT UP!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Thanks Allison!

I love champagne so much!  So yummy!



That is right!  I failed to remember Rbella and Karin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Adina and Hannah are going to have their hands full with the four of us!_

 
Full... with boobies? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Not that Adina doesn't already have her hands full of those!)

And I <3 champagne, too!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Full... with boobies? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Not that Adina doesn't already have her hands full of those!)

And I <3 champagne, too!_

 
Yep full of boobies!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 11, 2008)

I hope I'm not breaking any rules by mentioning drug use but since you're all talking about getting wasted...

Do any of you smoke pot?











ETA: Holy shizzle! I just realized I've been a Speckraitte for a whole year. Good lord!


----------



## laperle (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_^^^ Haha, I'll see if my mom is willing.


I also wanted to agree that sunblock is important for everyone, no matter how dark or light their skin is!

My parents (gosh, they're becoming big stars on this thread) grew up in Africa and played and worked in the hot, tropical sun all day long. They say they have never had problems with their skin and that they look very young and healthy (true).

But why take the risk of getting some type of cancer or even a sunburn? Just take a few minutes out of your day to slather some sunscreen on. I don't see why so many black people are against it and don't see a need for it. Just because you can't see the sunburn doesn't mean it isn't their!_

 
Agreed, Kensie. Especially if you're spending the entire day 'toasting' at the beach. The lack of sunblock worries me to a chock proportion. People feel the heat and the sun strenght no matter the skin tone. 

I don't know if there's any relation with the sun harm with places with worse ozone holes. 

Speaking of Africa, there are some skin tones over there so deep that they look almost dark blue. I ADORE that skin tone.


----------



## rbella (Sep 11, 2008)

^^^I'll be on the webcam...Purrty.  I'm Rbella35 on AIM, hit me up!!

Clslvr6-I left you out and I love you, too.  I am going to start calling you Clover, BTW.  I can never remember your screen name.  And, if I had to start memorizing whose real names go with screen names, I'd be ruined.  You get the most prized status of all.  You get the invitation to move to Houston, move into my home, and live on ALL of our inflatable furniture.  It is all yours, seriously.

Adina (only name I can remember and I can spell screen name)-I wish you could have held my hair back.  It was not good.  I feel better, though.

Giggle-I drink, used to smoke (a lot) and used to smoke fatties.  Now all I do is drink every once in awhile, but when I do...WATCH OUT!!!!!!!!!!!  Seriously, I respect those who don't and think you seem like a very intelligent and fun person to be around.  You can live with me and sleep in my bed.

Coach-I wish I had your address.  I would send you a present!!!  If I wasn't so damned old, I would celebrate my b-day everyday for a couple of months.  Now, I try and ignore it.

S-My home is a 2 bedroom apartment.  Will everyone fit?  Only one bathroom is usable since FiFi thinks the guest bathtub is her litter box.  Therefore, we have placed her litter box in that bathtub.  We could all shower together to conserve energy.


----------



## laperle (Sep 11, 2008)

I don't smoke anything, kensie. I'm not into the smoke in the throat bandwagon. 

Though, ALL my friends smoke pot.


----------



## rbella (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_^^^ Haha, I'll see if my mom is willing.


I also wanted to agree that sunblock is important for everyone, no matter how dark or light their skin is!

My parents (gosh, they're becoming big stars on this thread) grew up in Africa and played and worked in the hot, tropical sun all day long. They say they have never had problems with their skin and that they look very young and healthy (true).

But why take the risk of getting some type of cancer or even a sunburn? Just take a few minutes out of your day to slather some sunscreen on. I don't see why so many black people are against it and don't see a need for it. Just because you can't see the sunburn doesn't mean it isn't their!_

 
Very good advice.  I can't handle some of the "baked" babes we have around here.  I guess I shouldn't talk, it is why I have so many wrinkles.  I used to have 2 different memberships to tanning beds so I could to twice a day.  I'm an idiot.  I wish I could reverse the damage but I can't.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_ That is right!  *I failed to remember Rbella and Karin!*






  Adina and Hannah are going to have their hands full with the four of us!_

 
Oh HELL NO.  This will mean severe punishment.  No inflatable furniture for you.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_This stuff is old and there are others (better), but they're lost in one of my CDs...  It's probably 4 or even 5 years ago, due to my tan. 











Some people are posers._

 
Too hot.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_ You get the invitation to move to Houston, move into my home, and live on ALL of our inflatable furniture.  It is all yours, seriously.

Adina (only name I can remember and I can spell screen name)-I wish you could have held my hair back.  It was not good.  I feel better, though.
_

 
Hugs, awww. Glad you feel better though!

Wow, group showers, booby grabbing. HOT!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_ 
Speaking of Africa, there are some skin tones over there so deep that they look almost dark blue. I ADORE that skin tone._

 
Oh, yes! I have cousins in Africa who have blue-black skin. It's amazing! I wonder if any lines of makeup have dark-blue foundation shades. That's gotta be VERY RARE!


I don't smoke pot very often and I don't want to be a major stoner like some of my friends. But it's cool once in a while. The only substance i really use because I haven't really developed a like for the taste of alcohol.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I hope I'm not breaking any rules by mentioning drug use but since you're all talking about getting wasted...

Do any of you smoke pot?_

 
I don't.  I have never tried that or any other drug.  I have a lot of friends that do and I don't have a problem with it what so ever! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Coach-I wish I had your address.  I would send you a present!!!  If I wasn't so damned old, I would celebrate my b-day everyday for a couple of months.  Now, I try and ignore it._

 
No present!  Your love is present enough!


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 11, 2008)

Kensie - Don't you dare leave. I love you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (And seriously, I'm 19, I'm pretty young too.)

And yeah, this whole boy thing STILL isn't fixed yet. Gawd. Tried calling today with the idea in mind to deffo end things for sure this time. Of course he didn't pick up. I bet he ignored my call. Stupid [email protected]$#. Yeah. So here's to hoping he'll actually call me back so I can really get this shit over and done with. I am so pissed off.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_^^^I'll be on the webcam...Purrty.  I'm Rbella35 on AIM, hit me up!!

Clslvr6-I left you out and I love you, too.  I am going to start calling you Clover, BTW.  I can never remember your screen name.  And, if I had to start memorizing whose real names go with screen names, I'd be ruined.  You get the most prized status of all.  You get the invitation to move to Houston, move into my home, and live on ALL of our inflatable furniture.  It is all yours, seriously.

Adina (only name I can remember and I can spell screen name)-I wish you could have held my hair back.  It was not good.  I feel better, though.

Giggle-I drink, used to smoke (a lot) and used to smoke fatties.  Now all I do is drink every once in awhile, but when I do...WATCH OUT!!!!!!!!!!!  Seriously, I respect those who don't and think you seem like a very intelligent and fun person to be around.  You can live with me and sleep in my bed.

Coach-I wish I had your address.  I would send you a present!!!  If I wasn't so damned old, I would celebrate my b-day everyday for a couple of months.  Now, I try and ignore it.

S-My home is a 2 bedroom apartment.  Will everyone fit?  Only one bathroom is usable since FiFi thinks the guest bathtub is her litter box.  Therefore, we have placed her litter box in that bathtub.  We could all shower together to conserve energy._

 
Rbella! It's a bimbo chat on AIM! Come jooooinnnn ussssss! And we'll all fit - we'll just snuggle.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Kensie - Don't you dare leave. I love you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (And seriously, I'm 19, I'm pretty young too.)

And yeah, this whole boy thing STILL isn't fixed yet. Gawd. Tried calling today with the idea in mind to deffo end things for sure this time. Of course he didn't pick up. I bet he ignored my call. Stupid [email protected]$#. Yeah. So here's to hoping he'll actually call me back so I can really get this shit over and done with. I am so pissed off._

 
Sorry to hear that things aren't resolved Elaine.  Did you leave a message when you called?  Sometimes boys make me as mad as this this ---->


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 11, 2008)

Ladies, im feeling under the weather. I bid you all good night


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 11, 2008)

Ack. Elaine, here's hoping it cleans up soon.

Kensie, my friends range from truly straight edge (not even a drop of alcohol) to pothead. *shrugs* I'm pretty easy going.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Ladies, im feeling under the weather. I bid you all good night_

 
Adina feel better!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have a good night!


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 11, 2008)

Mmm, champagne!!  No pot for me, if I'm going to get anything, it will be drunk.

Feel better, Adina!


----------



## laperle (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Too hot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I've just figured my friends will probably kill me for posting these.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Oh, yes! I have cousins in Africa who have blue-black skin. It's amazing! I wonder if any lines of makeup have dark-blue foundation shades. That's gotta be VERY RARE!


I don't smoke pot very often and I don't want to be a major stoner like some of my friends. But it's cool once in a while. The only substance i really use because I haven't really developed a like for the taste of alcohol._

 
I've never heard of any super dark foundation, but maybe there are african companies. And there must be something for these super dark african models who go big in the Paris-Milan-London-NY fashion route.

My mom has a lot of friends from Guiné-Bissau (idk the name in english) and they're very 'blue'. It's awesome!

And for smoking, I agree with you. Just don't turn into a major stoner and it's ok. I have friends who smoke in all intensities... the heavy stoners have some permanent slowness and memory loss. The others are ok!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Kensie - Don't you dare leave. I love you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (And seriously, I'm 19, I'm pretty young too.)

And yeah, this whole boy thing STILL isn't fixed yet. Gawd. Tried calling today with the idea in mind to deffo end things for sure this time. Of course he didn't pick up. I bet he ignored my call. Stupid [email protected]$#. Yeah. So here's to hoping he'll actually call me back so I can really get this shit over and done with. I am so pissed off._

 
Parkie, this guy and Anita's brazilian bf need a serious spanking. This is not a way to treat another person!


----------



## laperle (Sep 11, 2008)

Good night, Adina! 

_*Wishes Adina feels better*_


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 11, 2008)

*sadness*

Guys continue to tell us that they have simple minds, yet they continue to confuse the shit out of us.

Elaine, if he intentionallly ignored your call, I'm thinking it means he's trying to play games with you and trying to be smart. Perhaps give you the cold shoulder. Maybe he isn't ready to completely confront the problem.

Or maybe he actually just missed it. Who knows except him?

I'm no expert. Just my input! :/ But if I was a guy and I purposely missed a gf's phonecall, it'd only be to mess with her and get her to cry and worry about me.


----------



## laperle (Sep 11, 2008)

The way this boy is behaving, he should be dumped by text: 'Hey, moron, it's over!'


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_I've never heard of any super dark foundation, but maybe there are african companies. And there must be something for these super dark african models who go big in the Paris-Milan-London-NY fashion route.

My mom has a lot of friends from Guiné-Bissau (idk the name in english) and they're very 'blue'. It's awesome!
_

 
Maybe MUFE has one? 
I don't know of any African based cosmetic lines, I wouldn't be surprised if South Africa had one.

I've been to ghana (West Africa) and the people need to focus on building better sewage systems before they start creating a makeup line.
Blue-toned foundation... *sigh*


----------



## rbella (Sep 11, 2008)

Crap!!!!!!!! Adina, I miss you.  Please feel better.


----------



## laperle (Sep 11, 2008)

Sure, Kensita. It's like complaining we don't have great cosmetics in Brazil. There's a lack of so many basics (food, education, etc). 

When I said about an african company, I thought South Africa. 

I was checking on the Porcelain Beauties foundation thread the other day and there's something to make a certain foundation from a certain brand (I forgot) even more pale. Maybe there are pigments to do the same for the darker tones.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Ack. Elaine, here's hoping it cleans up soon.

Kensie, my friends range from truly straight edge (not even a drop of alcohol) to pothead. *shrugs* I'm pretty easy going._

 
Yeah.. I have a few friends like that too.
I myself, though I will touch alcohol, I will never ever try a cigarette or a joint or whatever.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Ladies, im feeling under the weather. I bid you all good night_

 
Awww, so sad you're not feeling well. Take care of yourself.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Sorry to hear that things aren't resolved Elaine.  Did you leave a message when you called?  Sometimes boys make me as mad as this this ----> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I sent a text after I called saying that I didn't want to leave things as they were and he probably doesn't either, so I just asked him to call me when he could.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_I've just figured my friends will probably kill me for posting these.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Parkie, this guy and Anita's brazilian bf need a serious spanking. This is not a way to treat another person!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Thanks for posting them though. They're pretty awesome and you look super pretty in them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah... god, this whole boy situation.. this better not be as clean as it gets or whatever or I will seriously be pissed off.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Elaine, if he intentionallly ignored your call, I'm thinking it means he's trying to play games with you and trying to be smart. Perhaps give you the cold shoulder. Maybe he isn't ready to completely confront the problem.

Or maybe he actually just missed it. Who knows except him?

I'm no expert. Just my input! :/ But if I was a guy and I purposely missed a gf's phonecall, it'd only be to mess with her and get her to cry and worry about me._

 
Yeah, I know. I know guys pretty well. (At least, I was told by my guy friends I have an uncanny understanding of guys.)
He doesn't know me well enough though if he thinks that will make me cry.
It's definitely this.. he's out or something either with family or friends, so he's going to wait till it's a better time to call back so no one can like.. overhear or whatever. You know?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_The way this boy is behaving, he should be dumped by text: 'Hey, moron, it's over!'_

 
I'm sorry to say I can't be mean enough to do that. Hahahaha.


----------



## laperle (Sep 11, 2008)

I know you won't, Parkie. But that's how it feels like when he's treating you this way. :/  I'm sorry you're going through this.


----------



## laperle (Sep 11, 2008)

Kensie? Are you out there?


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 11, 2008)

Yeah... I'm seriously the most undramatic undemanding girl ever. It's so rare these days to have a girl that will genuinely let a guy go out with his friends without asking who they are or where he is going like 24/7 and seriously not be bothered about it. I just say.. "Oh, you're going out with friends? Have fun! Call me later and tell me about it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" I just don't see where me being dramatic came from! That's why it's all BS, all his reasons to break-up.

Ugh, plus the fact that he tried to do this out of nowhere and so carelessly, just shows how much he doesn't care about my feelings enough to end things on a good note either you know? Blah.


----------



## laperle (Sep 11, 2008)

Maybe he thinks you won't care. 

I'm like you. I don't demand 'cos I also want my share of freedom. When someone tries to restrain my freedom, I just can't be with this person. And I believe people have to keep personal time in order to keep going. Life is already too much pressure to add one more to someone's share.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_It's so rare these days to have a girl that will genuinely let a guy go out with his friends without asking who they are or where he is going like 24/7 and seriously not be bothered about it. I just say.. "Oh, you're going out with friends? Have fun! Call me later and tell me about it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"_

 
I'm like that too.


----------



## laperle (Sep 11, 2008)

Where's Kensie? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wanna post family pics for her.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 11, 2008)

Mari - Yeah, that's why you're so awesome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I agree, I wouldn't be able to stand it if whoever I was with wouldn't let me go out with my friends. Especially since majority of the ones I hang with are guys in the first place.

Samantha - Exactly why you're so awesome bombdizzle too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Girls like us are few and far between!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 11, 2008)

My boyfriend actually thinks that I give him TOO much space!  I totally can be the guy in a relationship.  I know that most girls so needy and don't give guys space.  I am not like that at all.  Ryan wishes that we could move in together but I like my space way too much have that happen yet.


----------



## laperle (Sep 11, 2008)

Parkie,


----------



## kobri (Sep 11, 2008)

Man everytime I come on now it's like 10 pages of catch up! So...
RBella- do you tie down or deflate the furniture in the event of a hurricane?

Elaine- i hope that knowing you did nothing wrong helps you get over him quickly, or that he comes to his senses (whichever you want)

Mari- seriously hot pics girlie!

Kensie- stick around, sometimes it just takes a little time for things to click, especially online

Katie/Coach- does this mean you get your quads tomorrow?

I went to buy Spiced Chocolate today and they were sold out
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oooh Champagne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










The two of them are supposed to be keeping everyone in line? It's Vegas, shouldn't the rest of us be corrupting those two?


----------



## laperle (Sep 11, 2008)

" The two of them are supposed to be keeping everyone in line? It's Vegas, shouldn't the rest of us be corrupting those two?" 

AGREE!!!

Girls, thanks for the comments on my FOTDs, but don't you think it's fun to try Plumage on brows? Not even a little? Not even when you have all the regular stuff, but you decide to give Plumage a try? Oh, the eyeliner was inspired by Samantha's video tutorial. That thing is precious and can change your ways with make up!


----------



## laperle (Sep 11, 2008)

Oh! One more thing: Can someone please explain what does Cloud 9 mean? 

I'm a huge BSG fan and Cloud 9 for me was one of the ships in the Colonial Fleet!


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 11, 2008)

Katie - Oh that's funny. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Other than just wanting a phone call, I'm content on being the boy in the relationship too. I don't mind if guys take care of me though. So I guess I'm just a good happy medium. xD

I knew one girl who was with her bf EVERYDAY. And they saw each other at school everday. I was like.. wow, I would go crazy, personally. Oh, and they had about a fight a day too. Craaaazy.

Mari - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wanna go play with my make-up. Hahaha. It's been such a long time since I put up a decent FOTD.

Kelly - (It's Kelly right? Hahaha, I'm still kinda bad with names)
Anywhoo.. yeah. I'm pretty much over it. I just want this mess done with and out of the way. I couldn't give a care if he came to his senses. If he apologizes or something, I'm not going to keep it going. I personally don't feel it's worth it.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 11, 2008)

Mari - Cloud 9 is an expression. If you're really happy, you're basically on cloud 9. I don't really know the story behind it. It just means you're really happy if you're on cloud nine.


----------



## kobri (Sep 11, 2008)

yup, It's Kelly.

So do you guys have certain people who youtube tutorials you just love? I am always looking for new looks to check out


----------



## laperle (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Mari - Cloud 9 is an expression. If you're really happy, you're basically on cloud 9. I don't really know the story behind it. It just means you're really happy if you're on cloud nine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
This is very helpful. So, the 9th Cloud is where we wanna be. Pretty. 

I'm working my way to Cloud 9. I'm still on Cloud 2 (almost 3)


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 11, 2008)

Awww, any reason why you're on Cloud 2?

Kelly - Sweet! Love your name, btw. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think it suits you. Random comment, I know. I have a few Youtube chicks that I love the tutorials of, but they're of Asians with the monolid dealie like me, would you still want some links? Heh.


----------



## laperle (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_yup, It's Kelly.

So do you guys have certain people who youtube tutorials you just love? I am always looking for new looks to check out_

 
Kelly, I don't watch YT tuts. Only Samantha's parody, 'cos she posted here. 

I've learnt all I know by watching pics in magazines and trying, there was no internet when I started. 

Now, I just read stuff and do variations of everything I've tried throughout life and also my arts education (when it comes to colors, strokes, textures, etc). 

Nothing against the videos, but they don't really teach me anything and I don't like the way many of them are conducted.


----------



## kobri (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Awww, any reason why you're on Cloud 2?

Kelly - Sweet! Love your name, btw. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I think it suits you. Random comment, I know. I have a few Youtube chicks that I love the tutorials of, but they're of Asians with the monolid dealie like me, would you still want some links? Heh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks, i was named after a character from Charlie's Angels.

Sure I'd like the links, I like to look for ideas for my cousin and friends too


----------



## kobri (Sep 12, 2008)

Mari, they didn't have youtube when I was first learning either, I picked everything up from magazines. I like a lot of the vids just for different ideas and to see colours in action, like FOTDs


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 12, 2008)

YouTube - mulzanza's Channel
She has a lot of videos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And she's pretty amazing.

YouTube - Asian Smokey Eye Tutorial
I like this look. Really simple and pretty. This is a different user than the one I put above.

Those are pretty much it though, I barely got into watching them.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Samantha - Exactly why you're so awesome bombdizzle too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Girls like us are few and far between!_

 
It's true! Cheese forbid you actually TRUST your boyfriend and not have him tethered to your side at all hours. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_My boyfriend actually thinks that I give him TOO much space!  I totally can be the guy in a relationship.  I know that most girls so needy and don't give guys space.  I am not like that at all.  Ryan wishes that we could move in together but I like my space way too much have that happen yet._

 
Ha! I basically finally agreed to move in with my boyfriend because I couldn't find a one bedroom that would suit my needs that I could afford. I'm cool like that. We have really different schedules, though, so we end up spending a lot of time apart. Most of the summer I've barely seen my boy due to work schedules. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_Man everytime I come on now it's like 10 pages of catch up! So...
RBella- do you tie down or deflate the furniture in the event of a hurricane?

I went to buy Spiced Chocolate today and they were sold out
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oooh Champagne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










The two of them are supposed to be keeping everyone in line? It's Vegas, shouldn't the rest of us be corrupting those two?_

 
Ohhhh, the inflatable furniture. *giggle* I'm so sorry Spiced Chocolate sold out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You must have JUST missed it, because someone I was with just bought it a couple days ago. Maybe someone somewhere else can CP you one? 

That's what we could do for a meeting! Get together with champagne (and a camera?)! It would be a riot, I'm sure. As for the Vegas bit, that's what I'm saying!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_" The two of them are supposed to be keeping everyone in line? It's Vegas, shouldn't the rest of us be corrupting those two?" 

AGREE!!!

Girls, thanks for the comments on my FOTDs, but don't you think it's fun to try Plumage on brows? Not even a little? Not even when you have all the regular stuff, but you decide to give Plumage a try? Oh, the eyeliner was inspired by Samantha's video tutorial. That thing is precious and can change your ways with make up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





If I ever find my electronics *rolls eyes*, I'll make another one for you gals. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_yup, It's Kelly.

So do you guys have certain people who youtube tutorials you just love? I am always looking for new looks to check out_

 
YT tutorials bore me to tears, and a lot of them don't impress me at all. I learned via experimentation, really, and a bit of natural knack for playing with colours, I guess?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Kelly, I don't watch YT tuts. Only Samantha's parody, 'cos she posted here. 

I've learnt all I know by watching pics in magazines and trying, there was no internet when I started. 

Now, I just read stuff and do variations of everything I've tried throughout life and also my arts education (when it comes to colors, strokes, textures, etc). 

Nothing against the videos, but they don't really teach me anything and I don't like the way many of them are conducted._

 
Dude, I very much agree.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_Katie/Coach- does this mean you get your quads tomorrow?

oooh Champagne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










The two of them are supposed to be keeping everyone in line? It's Vegas, shouldn't the rest of us be corrupting those two?_

 
I do get my quads tomorrow!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You are right Kelly we need to corrupt Adina and Hannah just a little bit in Vegas! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_yup, It's Kelly.

So do you guys have certain people who youtube tutorials you just love? I am always looking for new looks to check out_

 
I love Tiffany (TDoll), Askmemakeup, makeupgeektv, and Lauren Luke's videos.  Tiffany especially has been really inspiring lately.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 12, 2008)

Does anyone remember which page had Samantha's videos?  I might have to take a look at those again!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_Thanks, i was named after a character from Charlie's Angels.

Sure I'd like the links, I like to look for ideas for my cousin and friends too_

 
Can you guess who I was named after? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One source my mom and dad shared, and a secondary source for my dad (bonus points if you get both!). And yes, both are television shows.

I have the autograph of one of the original Angels. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, not the one you were named after. A few years ago, Cheryl Ladd was on Broadway in Annie, Get Your Gun and my dad saw it during the week Broadway does a bunch of fundraising (I think for aids? or something). Anyhow, there were these pretty glitzy earrings she wore in a scene that she put on a card with her autograph and they put that up for sale. My dad snatched them up and gave them to me later that year for my birthday. Kind of nifty, especially since the first of the remake movies with Diaz, Barrymore and Liu came out around my birthday that year.


----------



## kobri (Sep 12, 2008)

that tut was v pretty Elaine!
It's after midnight here, Happy Birthday Katie!!!!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Does anyone remember which page had Samantha's videos?  I might have to take a look at those again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No idea, but you can simply search sanayhs on youtube. It's both username and keyword for both parts.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_that tut was v pretty Elaine!
It's after midnight here, Happy Birthday Katie!!!!_

 
It's 12:12 on the 12th! HAPPY BIRTHDAY, G!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_that tut was v pretty Elaine!
It's after midnight here, Happy Birthday Katie!!!!_

 

Pssst: do you use any messenger programs?


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 12, 2008)

Happy Birthday Katie!!!!


----------



## kobri (Sep 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I do get my quads tomorrow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You are right Kelly we need to corrupt Adina and Hannah just a little bit in Vegas! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I love Tiffany (TDoll), Askmemakeup, makeupgeektv, and Lauren Luke's videos. Tiffany especially has been really inspiring lately._

 
Thanks! I didn't know TDoll did vids. I like her FOTDs. i also like makeupgeektv (just found hers recently). For looks totally different from what I normally do I like petrilude and Nireyna. I agree a lot of vids are a snoozefest, but there are some really artistic ones out there that make me want to experiment more.


----------



## kobri (Sep 12, 2008)

I have the msn messenger or windows live or whatever the heck they call themselves now


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Pssst: do you use any messenger programs?_

 
I have MSN messenger but I never use it.  

Thanks everyone for the birthday shout outs!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_AUGH.
I got soo freaking wasted when I went out with friends to celebrate me getting my blue sash yesterday when I took my test in kung fu!!!!! I fought up to 8 people in the last round, 7 of which were really big guys too, 1 girl. O_O I was quite proud of myself though, in my third round against 3 people, I took 2 people down. And seriously, my kung fu bro was getting promoted same time as me, but he didn't take down ANYONE, so yeah, go me!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Never again. I'll not even get buzzed next time I drink.
UGH. I don't wanna think about alcohol. By the end I hit my low and I was just crying my eyes out over that stupid guy again! While I was puking. Yeah, not a pretty sight. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Congrats on the sash! We all say we wont ever drink again LOL. But seriously....its such an awful feeling being that drunk/puking/emotional/headache. It literally feels like your life will end. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Hiiii! *waves* I got a packaged in the mail today, and was terribly impressed the brush I got was dirty and the quad has a gratis line on it that I wasn't told about. Awesome. 
_

 
grodie. I hate buying from iffy sellers. lucky me Ive pretty much had good luck

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_ 
I hate myself, bimbos. I feel my bf getting away from me, i hope we will work this out. We were talking with him, he said i say stupid things and that he doesnt wanna see me no more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And i couldnt be tough at all..... i was just crying asking him not to leave. Im the worst bimbo possible._

 
No no no....you are a great bimbo. Whats up with allt he dumb guys around here? He would be crazy to give you up, you're awesome! Im always here to talk if you need me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_HI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
We have a hurricane a comin'!!!!!!!!! Mr. Rbella and I walked to the nearest restaurant and we got drizunk!!!!!!!!!!!! I had to go remove signs from all my listings so they wouldn't break windows. Other than that, I get 4 whole days with my hubby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



CAM-Will you be my wife?


Where is Elegant? I love her so much it hurts.
_

 
hahahhaa you guys are SO funny when your drunk. Ummmmmm Rbella, Ill only be your wife if you'll be mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really miss Elegant as well, I have been thinkin of her and Audrey and how much i miss them both. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I have to admit giggling when I saw the liner in Keith's new FOTD because it reminds me a bit of the lining I did in my videos... just tamed down a touch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Im sitting here thinking....who could keith be, who could Keith be, I have to go check out his FOTD....then it hit me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Wassup everybody!

In response to the body talk, I've always wondered what I'd look like if I was thinner (like model thin, not anorexic).
I'm okay with my body. I'm 5'7", 145 lbs, and I lift weights so I'm a bit muscular in the arms and legs (my calves are huge for some reason!)
I look a lot healthire than I am because I look strong. I wish I had a girlier, smaller body. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Getting drunk is really not the best thing to do. I hate getting drunk. I'd reather get high, any day.
Smoke a bowl and I'm ready to roll, is what I always say/_

 
Im about 5'6, 150 pounds. Im pretty happy with myself...there are a few areas I want smaller, some areas I want bigger...but hey. Its alright I guess. My metabolism has slowed a little, cuz I used to weigh 140-145....but I can still pretty much eat what I want and stay this weight (dont throw things) Im trying to be a little healthier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Getting drunk makes me very....like outgoing and fun, and party-ready lol. It has to be something like Smirnoff or Skyy Blue or something that tastes good....you guys like Tequila??!? Once I took a shot of tequila before my eighth (sp) grade dance....ugh I hate tequila....I hate the taste of alcohol. Kensie, you smoke?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didnt think anyone on here really did that..I did it for like, 4-5 years now (dont judge me) But I slowed down a lot since going out with my ex boyfriend. I still do it occasionally..very occasionally. It does the opposite that alcohol does....smoking makes me super quiet, thoughtful....and I move in slow motion


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_I have the msn messenger or windows live or whatever the heck they call themselves now_

 
If you decide you want a new Halifax buddy, you could add [email protected].


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm going to take a nap. Not feeling too well.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 12, 2008)

Feel better Elaine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I hope that you and Adina aren't coming down with anything!

Samantha the only reason that I don't download AIM is because my laptop is from work and we are not supposed to download anything not work related.  Hopefully I will be getting a laptop of my own soon and I can download AIM to chat with you all.  Lame I know but in my old age I have become a rule follower! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Well at least at work!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 12, 2008)

In the meantime, G, you could use AIM express! It's a web-based version that requires no download.


----------



## kobri (Sep 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_If you decide you want a new Halifax buddy, you could add [email protected]. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
oh yay it worked! I had my doubts there for a min, couldn't find the add contact icon


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_ 
So, does anyone else really enjoy waiting for a package with tracking? I love looking for updates and watching the progress it makes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yaaaaaah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_ 



_

 
Seriously....you are unbelievably hot. Like.....RIDICULOUSLY sexy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Believe it or not... I tan. 

If I don't I look yellow. So, black girls can tan, too._

 
Im NW35....cornbread yellow in the winter, slightly browner in the summer...for some reason my skin doesnt want to get tan anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_ 
I'm feeling the same way too. You're all wonderful and fun people, but when I start to think about it, I'm a lot younger than you guys and I feel like I can't completely relate with some of you, so I'm kind of just here like, "Ummm... hello? What's going on?"

And I'm sure the majority of you don't hang out with 16 year olds in real life, so why would you want to on the internet anyways?

I think I'll just stick around and see how things go... I don't want to leave but I just might have to... :/_

 
Nonsense. We all get along fine here...I have no problem talking to a 16 year old, or a 60 year old. We are all hot sexy bimbos, who can get along without being catty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Rbella, I hope your house is big. It seems you have a lot of people moving in soon!_

 
yeah. And it seems CAM has been left out tonight ehh? Fine! While you guys have ur menage a quad, me and Mari will be...hanging out.


----------



## laperle (Sep 12, 2008)

Hello, my name is Keith and I love Samantha's tutorials. They inspire my make up... You know, for me, it's Klimt, Picasso and Sanahys. 


I also would like to wish the very best HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! to Katie.


----------



## laperle (Sep 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Seriously....you are unbelievably hot. Like.....RIDICULOUSLY sexy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_

 
Ok, thanks! I get picture happy when I get drunk and it was a Pre-Carnival Party. My BFF (pictured) is gonna kill me. 

So, if I'm dead, I can post more stupid pics of us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














We were working here, it's not a photop.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Coach-I wish I had your address. I would send you a present!!! If I wasn't so damned old, I would celebrate my b-day everyday for a couple of months. Now, I try and ignore it.
._

 
Is it coach's bday? How did I miss that? HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LoL Rbella...smoke a phatty...omg stop...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Oh, yes! I have cousins in Africa who have blue-black skin. It's amazing! I wonder if any lines of makeup have dark-blue foundation shades. That's gotta be VERY RARE!_

 
Most of the dark dark people Ive seen, dont even need foundation. Their skin is sooo smooth and perfect...


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 12, 2008)

Niiiiiiiiiiight all! The geekus is finally home from D&D!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 12, 2008)

CRAP!!  I just got a fun birthday suprise!  My monthly visitor. F**K!  Happy birthday to me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I just better not have cramps tomorrow!


----------



## laperle (Sep 12, 2008)

CAM - true, their skin is PERFECT.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_yup, It's Kelly.

So do you guys have certain people who youtube tutorials you just love? I am always looking for new looks to check out_

 
A boy wearing makeup. I really just like them mostly cuz hes HILARIOUS...absolutely hilarious

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_CRAP!! I just got a fun birthday suprise! My monthly visitor. F**K! Happy birthday to me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just better not have cramps tomorrow!_

 
Ugh, thats why i hate periods. Its like the commercial, where "Mother Nature" pops up at the worse times.... Grrr...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Im so ready for fall guys...Im like, excited....its weird. 

remember that long dressy shirt I mentioned, and wearing it with tights? I tried it on with black tights earlier and I didnt really like how it looked. I might get some thigh high boots and just wear it like a dress!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My coworker wants me to go to her house for a couple days and brush up on my cutting skills, so i can go to another salon and be a hairstylist there. I think Ill take her up on her offer...I need to get out of the pharmacy and into some better money.

And I also may go to the eye DR this weekend...Im gonna get contacts. You guys see pictures of me with no glasses, but i wear them 24/7. I hate it. 

Do any of you wear contacts?? Can you give me any tips or reassurance? I practiced touching my eye earlier...Im pretty nervous about it


----------



## laperle (Sep 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_yeah. And it seems CAM has been left out tonight ehh? Fine! While you guys have ur menage a quad, me and Mari will be...hanging out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
I missed this one! Yes, let it be. I haven't even complained... We'll end up hired as strippers, or friends with George Clooney or married to billionaires full of Estee Lauder's stocks! Or all of the above!


----------



## laperle (Sep 12, 2008)

CAM, I wear glasses too! Pretty much all the time. 

My eyes are too dry for long term contacts, so I have to wear One Day Lenses, Acuvue or Focus. It's ok for me! I throw them away by the end of the day and there's no risk of infection.


----------



## User93 (Sep 12, 2008)

Now call me a nolifer bimbos, i woke up too early in the morning and came to check my pc instead of going back to sleep asap.

*Mari* - you look so sexy in that helmet baby! I like that pics really its another, very natutral type of beauty. Hotness anyways. I totally understand you wanted to amuse people with that fotd but well, failure, everyone really likes it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Elaine* - damn hun i feel really badf its happening with you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thats completely his loss, he would just realise later what he lost, after he wont find anyone close to you. Move on hun, you're a gem for any other guy who would be happy to have a girl with an attitude like yours
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (look at me being a wise-ass when im not acting like a doormap and being emo :/ But seriously hun, you should just move on. Its over for HIM, kthnxbye)

*Coach, Katie*











*Kensie*, nooo, dont leave! Look, im 19 now, and before i was 18 i had no idea that i could possibly be friends with "old pricks" who are about 25-30. I was hanging with people of my age only. But then i went to take classes i french, and i was the youngest in the whole group. I felt SO on the outside firts classes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And then i met those coolest ever people there - one is 24, another 25, 28 & 32. And i was so schoked i have possibly topics to discuss with them! That moment i just realised age doesnt matter at all, its all about a person. We still meet with those 4 on vacations, go out to eat (and drink...), and chat till be drop. That girl who is 24 and who we got really close with was always saying "damn, what year were you born in again? 1989? I was back in '84 and man, i cant believe im can possibly have a close friend from your age.. Im getting old maaan". I'm 19 but i think i didnt change much since i was 16. And i gurss i'll be all the same when i'll be 30.

Staaaaaaaaaaaaay. Dont move. Ok. Nice and slow, with no harsh movements and no one gonna get hurt. Just dont move.

*CAM*, i bought a nice sweater last winter and couldnt figure out how to wear it since its really loose. I was all in doubts and ended up wearing in with thick tights as a dress, with heels.. and it worked soooo well!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 12, 2008)

CAM don't be nervous about putting contacts in.  It does take some getting used to but once you get it you will wonder how you ever did without contacts.  I use Acuvue and they wear really well all day and stay really moist (I freaking hate that word but it was the only word I could think to describe it).  Just make sure to change them as described and never wear them at night.


----------



## laperle (Sep 12, 2008)

hi, nita. good morning. 

i was born in 1980, 5 days before john lennon was murdered. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i like people no matter the age, but i prefer older men (not too old, though) as lovers. there's no rule, though. hahaha

katie, i have to say happy birthday again just because your signature bananas always put a smile on my face.


----------



## laperle (Sep 12, 2008)

ohhhhhhh nita has a new avatar! SEXY! 

i have a pic with a cap too. but i should stop posting all my zillions of old pics. sometimes they bring memories i'm trying so hard to forget.

anyways, caps are great for pics, imho.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 12, 2008)

Mari I love all of your pictures!  Keep posting them!


----------



## laperle (Sep 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Mari I love all of your pictures!  Keep posting them!_

 
I love your bananas' signature! Keep posting whatever you want.

Happy Birthday again, Katie!!!!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Ok, so here is the cap pic just because it was already in Photobucket:

Vintage nose, vintage tan. Crappy Maybelline gloss.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 12, 2008)

I think that gloss is gorgeous on you!  Very pretty!  You have such an exotic look.  

I love those bananas as well.  They make me smile! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks for all of the birthday shout outs!  I really appreciate it.


----------



## laperle (Sep 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I think that gloss is gorgeous on you!  Very pretty!  You have such an exotic look.  

I love those bananas as well.  They make me smile! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks for all of the birthday shout outs!  I really appreciate it._

 
It looked ok, but it was a bad product. It felt strange with all the "diamonds" and bad durability. Well, super cheap stuff. 

The exotic look is my appearance or the way I dress?


----------



## laperle (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm off to bed. I hope I can sleep... 

Katie, once again: 

Let's go boys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!*


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 12, 2008)

I think that it is just your overall look.  I mean exotic in a good way! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Have a good night!


----------



## laperle (Sep 12, 2008)

Being an insomniac is ruining my life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I went to bed but couldn't sleep. I take meds, but they don't really help, or I wouldn't be awake.

I've done everything: reading, sudoku, aromatherapy, boredom... Now, I'm photoshoping photos. And no sign of sleeping.


----------



## User93 (Sep 12, 2008)

Oh bimbos i just woke up finally!

I decided to change avatar for a while, but hey, i'm still the local batman! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mari, gata, your pic looks stunning as always! "Vintage nose" sounded funny, i dont wanna see mine ever again on any pictures! I like pics with hats too. On my avatar im wearing that old-fashioned man hat, like mobsters used to wear i guess. 

After that story i told Kensie about, i dont give a  damn about age. Its not that i did before, but i was afraid and thought I will have no topics to discuss with people way older than me. Here i dont care about age anyhow. And as for men, i think love knows no age. If you're happy with the man and he makes you feel good, the last think you should care about is how much is he older than you.

Oh, and about youtube tuts - i dont wtch them now much, i dont have much time, but i like makeupgeekTV, she makes it really easy and she looks so easy going and down to earth. And also i like fafinettex3 videos.


----------



## User93 (Sep 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Being an insomniac is ruining my life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I went to bed but couldn't sleep. I take meds, but they don't really help, or I wouldn't be awake.

I've done everything: reading, sudoku, aromatherapy, boredom... Now, I'm photoshoping photos. And no sign of sleeping._

 
Happends to me aswell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Boredom helps we the best though, i simply start reading some boring book for college. Doesnt work always though. Does the lavender smell help you? Some people really relax way better with lavender. Also, drinking camimile tea is good, it relaxes you aswell and its 100 percent natural. I've spent nights listening to music through headphones on pc and playing with photoshop as i couldnt sleep at all.


----------



## laperle (Sep 12, 2008)

Chamomile and Lemongrass tea... I love them! But they don't help. 

Lavender and Orange are good, too. But they don't make me sleepy, they just make me calmer during sleep. 

Yes, boring books are the best so far, but there's something wrong with me lately. Not even the History of Maths book(I bought out of curiosity, I love random stuff) helps. 

Oh, Nita. Check my FOTD again to check how the colors are supposed to look in person.


----------



## laperle (Sep 12, 2008)

Oh you done that already


----------



## laperle (Sep 12, 2008)

I've removed the liners just to check how it would look like. My mom HATED the crazy liners. She said 'I like the make up, but these japanese things are horrid'.


----------



## User93 (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm sneaky and fast. You only think of telling me to check the FOTD and im aready there. Damn, i'm the local batman for sure.

Camomile and lemongrass is really nice! Wait a second... History of maths? Doesnt that make you just... sleepy? Whenever I start reading college boring stuff i decide id better sleep anyways as it doesnt make any sence in my head. What time is it there btw? 4-44 am? We have 7 hours time difference


----------



## laperle (Sep 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_I'm sneaky and fast. You only think of telling me to check the FOTD and im aready there. Damn, i'm the local batman for sure.

Camomile and lemongrass is really nice! Wait a second... History of maths? Doesnt that make you just... sleepy? Whenever I start reading college boring stuff i decide id better sleep anyways as it doesnt make any sence in my head. What time is it there btw? 4-44 am? We have 7 hours time difference _

 
Nita, I've checked your new profile pic (not the avatar!) hours ago. ZEXY again! Strike. This bf of yours must have neurological issues. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




History of Maths is delightful at the beginning! But it's an advanced book for Maths University students. When it started getting too dense, it was helping me sleep. My problem sleeping also has to do with anxiety and my doctor forbid all tranquilizers ('cos they tend to depress more), so I have to take specific stuff for sleeping and they don't do much for me. Also, I've always had changed day for night, wich sucks when you need to have a normal life. 

It's almost 5am here. I need to rest or I'll wake 4pm. 

Muitos beijos e bom dia pra você, linda!


----------



## User93 (Sep 12, 2008)

Boa noite linda! 
I've woken up so many times at 4 pm. My day is screwed cause of insomnia. I can fall asleep at 5 am.. wake up at 3 or 4 pm. Or I can fall asleep at 5 am, and wake up at 8, cause i gotta go to college. Come back at 2 or 3 pm, and fall asleep that time cause i'llbe knocking out. Then wake up at 7 or 8 pm, and here we go again sleepless nights. The only thing which really helps is when im working a lot. I was this summer, and i was too tired physically, so was just knocking out. I had sleeping problems only a few times this summer. 

I WISH he was worried like you say! He still says im beautiful, but i feel him getting further from me. I hope we work this out, and i hope its because of some emotionall stress maybe, not because of some biatch.

Sleep well hun, you really gotta have some rest. 






Im out to college i guess! Its freakin cold outside.. 7 celsium degrees. I'll go dress like a polar explorer  and there i go. And its not even winter yet.


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 12, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KATIE!! yay crack out those CoC quads and have fun!! woohooooo. I'm surprised but I like Shadowy Lady quad quite a bit, (I actually love shadowy lady best). even though I suck at applying.

Though I'm going to give Tempting another shot. Today. YAY!!

Okay ladies, see ya perhaps this weekend!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 12, 2008)

Ladies, thank you so much for the well wishes. I desparately needed more than 5 hours of sleep. Stomach problems, body aches and lots of fatigue had my in bed at 9:30. Shocked everyone I think.

Elaine, hope that nap did the trick for you!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_The way this boy is behaving, he should be dumped by text: 'Hey, moron, it's over!'_

 
That is pretty awesome Mari, very direct. Elaine, you should take the niceness aside and just do that!

By the way, you are gorgeous with or without the "vintage nose" (i love that expression). Nice fotd btw, haha!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Crap!!!!!!!! Adina, I miss you.  Please feel better._

 
Awww, not as much as I missed you guys. I was really sad that I had to pass out early! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_My boyfriend actually thinks that I give him TOO much space!  I totally can be the guy in a relationship._

 
That is definitely how it was for me in the beginning. My bf was the emotional one. Goodness, something must have clicked recently though because now we both can't get enough of each other.

Oh.. yeah... didn't think i would forget? missed the cut off last night but...






 HAPPY BIRTHDAY KATIE!!!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_RBella- do you tie down or deflate the furniture in the event of a hurricane?

The two of them are supposed to be keeping everyone in line? It's Vegas, shouldn't the rest of us be corrupting those two?_

 
Kelly, why do i find the idea of rbella tying down furniture so darned hilarious?! 

And shhhhh, none of this talk of corruption!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_You are right Kelly we need to corrupt Adina and Hannah just a little bit in Vegas! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
But but but, I do drink! I just don't smoke/shoot/snort anything! Will never change that.

I am all for the champagne and cocktails!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_
Okay ladies, see ya perhaps this weekend!_

 
I will be around for most of it, not going to the boyfriend's either since we are going to see Lisa Lampanelli in the city (my domain!)

Why do I feel weak and achy. Go away aches! Now!


Rebecca, you should def go for the hairstyling thing, im sure you would rock it.


----------



## stv578 (Sep 12, 2008)

I came on here specifically to wish Katie a Happy Birthday.  I'm confused now, because I thought it was today, but see birthday wishes from yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So anyway, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!

Sorry if I'm a day late, but enjoy your day (or hope you had a great day!) and enjoy all your MAC goodies!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_ 

Rebecca, you should def go for the hairstyling thing, im sure you would rock it._

 
Awww thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im definetly going for it...maybe by Halloween I'll be in there.

Okay so ummmm...I have to work at the pharmacy 1:30 to 10 tonight....blah blah blah. Ehhh I should be okay. Its such a weird job. Half the time Im busy helping customers and I dont get a break, they just keep coming and comng. but lately Ive been going in and not having enough to do. I cant complain though, I have the whole weekend off. Whichhhh kinda sucks, actually, because I was supposed to work tomorrow (and get my haircut) but oh well, I guess..

Ugh...my stomach hasnt been so good either. ive been achey, and like....chest pain-y. I think it might be my allergies, as weird as that sounds.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Sep 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Clslvr6-I left you out and I love you, too.  I am going to start calling you Clover, BTW.  I can never remember your screen name.  And, if I had to start memorizing whose real names go with screen names, I'd be ruined.  You get the most prized status of all.  You get the invitation to move to Houston, move into my home, and live on ALL of our inflatable furniture.  It is all yours, seriously._

 
Aww babe! I'll come live with you!!!!!! As long as my fishys can come!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





HAPPY BIRTHDAY KATIE!!!!!!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, I think my clown might be getting sick! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope to god he will pull through! I am going to stay home from school and do a big water change!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 12, 2008)

Good luck Alisson! I hope your fishies are okay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rebecca, I hope you are okay too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Why are we all getting sick?!

Katie- Happy Birthday from Rbella! Her net is cutting out because of the hurricane but she wanted to wish you a happy birthday for her!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 12, 2008)

Good morning bimbos. I'm back here as well to wish everyone a great day and also report that I woke up 7 times last night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's extremely hard for me not to sleep at work today. Eating nonstop so I won't sleep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Btw, my husband is coming back from his business trip today, that should help me sleep better hopefully


----------



## laperle (Sep 12, 2008)

*Adina*, I knew you would love the crazyness of my being. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One of these days, I'll also make a boob FOTD and put socks in my cups, inspired by you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*
CAM-CAM*, hairstylist oh yes!!!!! A good hairstylist can make people so much happier!


Good morning every one! Or afternoon... Well, it's just HELLO! 



I just need to say once again:
*
HAPPY BIRTHDAY, KATIEEEEE!!!!!
*


----------



## laperle (Sep 12, 2008)

NITAAAA, my MSN is down and doesn't wanna log in! GRRRRRR I keep trying and it says connection failure. I hate microsoft. I was typing tones of stuff and it kept returning my messages 'could not be delivered' and then, poof! 

I haven't left you! The thing isn't working


----------



## kobri (Sep 12, 2008)

Mari- I have bad insomnia too and have tried everything. The pills will only work once in a while or else you get used to them or get rebound insomnia yuck! Some things work, but not reliably. I found some success with having a bath in lavender scented epsom salts and drinking this jet lag lavender tea.

Adina soak in some epsom salts for your achiness (they are my cure all) although you may feel a little weak afterwards because they help relax your muscles.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_*Adina*, I knew you would love the crazyness of my being. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 One of these days, I'll also make a boob FOTD and put socks in my cups, inspired by you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL, mari that would be great!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_ Adina soak in some epsom salts for your achiness (they are my cure all) although you may feel a little weak afterwards because they help relax your muscles._

 

You are like our resident nurse, thank you! I will definitely keep that in mind. I'm upset because I had plans to go out to dinner with a friend and I had to cancel because I am not feeling up to it


----------



## panther27 (Sep 12, 2008)

Rbella when you read this,I hope you are okay.I saw the hurricane on the news this morning
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just wanted to let you know that I am thinking of you.


----------



## laperle (Sep 12, 2008)

OMG, Rbella can't be in any sort of danger. She's the sweetest person evah. 


People, is there any kind of danger (mental problem I know) to use lipstick on the eyes as a base??? I'm trying to be creative here, but I lack of so many stuff. It's like the wise saying: When you don't have a dog, you hunt with a cat.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 12, 2008)

Home from work early and home all night too.

Blech, i feel gross


----------



## kobri (Sep 12, 2008)

so this is the new haircut. I gave up on trying to figure out styling and just air dried today. A bit dorky, but...well that's me a bit dorky


----------



## Zantedge (Sep 12, 2008)

katie!


----------



## laperle (Sep 12, 2008)

i like it, kelly. i almost keep my hair this size the entire time. when i want it long, i use my fake thing.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 12, 2008)

The new hair looks great Kelly!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Katie- Happy Birthday from Rbella! Her net is cutting out because of the hurricane but she wanted to wish you a happy birthday for her!_

 
I just saw rbella flying by on the weather map on my tv screen - she was clutching bunches of little black MAC bags - Oh, & a big honkin cell phone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  Katie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Adina hun - get better soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  or should I say, "Hope You're Bangin Soon!"


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_I just saw rbella flying by on the weather map on my tv screen - she was clutching bunches of little black MAC bags - Oh, & a big honkin cell phone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Adina hun - get better soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  or should I say, "Hope You're Bangin Soon!"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh elegant, that image has me cracking up!!! Shes gotta be wearing a black poncho made from said mac bags too!

Thanks for the well wishes, i really think i needed this night home to recharge.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 12, 2008)

Happy birthday Katie!!!

I hope Rbella's doing fine in the hurricane. Here in CA, we really only get earthquakes, but I wonder what it'd be like to be in a hurricane.

Really windy, I'm assuming.]

I have a question if anyone can help:
My mom hairstylist knows a makeup artist who is throwing a MAC party. My mom told the stylist that I loved MAC and the stylist and the artist invited me to come.
As exciting as this sounds, is there such thing as a *MAC party* where a MAC artist brings stuff so professional makeup artists can use stuff? It reminds me of those Mary Kay sales people coming to your house. I've never heard of MAC doing it.

I'm kind of in a sucky mood because my friend got arrested last night and we don't know what's gonna happen to him.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



He got in a really brutal fight and was drunk. (I wasn't there though)


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 12, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KATIE!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love that new haircut, Kelly! It looks faboo on you.

Feel better, Adina. We can't have you getting sick again.


----------



## Zantedge (Sep 12, 2008)

I think I'm getting sick too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have a really sore throat bleh I haven't been sick for such a long time either...


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 12, 2008)

Nobody knows about the MAC parties then?


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 12, 2008)

Ooh, yay...rbella is still with us!  And has electricity, I'm assuming.

I wore one of my new e/s to work today - Crystal.  It is just the most beautiful grayish lilac.  HOW COME IT TOOK ME THIS LONG TO GET THIS COLOR?!?!?!  I wore it with Untitled Paint as a base, Fertile in the crease and outer-v, Sunday Best for highlight, and Moth Brown as liner on upper and lower lashes.  Just a really pretty slightly smokey eye for work.  Loves it!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Ooh, yay...rbella is still with us!  And has electricity, I'm assuming.
I wore one of my new e/s to work today - Crystal_

 
Sounds hot!!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi everyone!  I am just checking in for a bit to say THANK YOU for all of the "happy birthdays"! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really appreciate it.  I wish I could take you all out with me tonight!

Rbella I hope that the hurricane comes and goes with out incident.  I am sending lots of love and prayers your way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Adina and all of the other under the weather bimbos feel better soon!

Allison I hope that your clown is ok!  

Lots of love to everyone else.  I am concerned that Katie (KikiB) hasn't been on here in the past few days.  I hope that she didn't leave the bimbo thread.  Katie come back......

Today I went to the outlets and got some good stuff.   Actually way more than I should have.  Now I am off to dinner and then to the casino.  Hopefully I will win big so we can take our Vegas trip early! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Talk to you all tomorrow!


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Lots of love to everyone else. I am concerned that Katie (KikiB) hasn't been on here in the past few days. I hope that she didn't leave the bimbo thread. Katie come back......

Today I went to the outlets and got some good stuff. Actually way more than I should have. Now I am off to dinner and then to the casino. Hopefully I will win big so we can take our Vegas trip early! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Talk to you all tomorrow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Can't wait to hear about what you got! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bimbo magic for you to hit it big at the casino!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think Katie may have left.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi everyone!

I think I was tired. I somehow ended up passed out asleep for a couple hours this evening. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyhow. Kensie, never heard of anyone doing a MAC party. Katie hasn't posted since her last bimbo thread post yesterday. I'm excited to see Momma Spy poke in. I miss Rbella, but am happy she gets to spend some time with Mr Rbella. It seems so unusually quiet in here tonight. Crystal is a fun shadow. I'm excited to hear about G's birthday CCO haulin'. 

Um. Yes. I'm going to sit and blink for a while now.


----------



## kobri (Sep 12, 2008)

So I finally got some overrich pigments. I tried to avoid the temptation by not even swatching, but I caved, thank goodness because they are soooo awesome. I got antique green and blondes gold. It's love!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 12, 2008)

I agree, It is pretty quiet in here...

Maybe I should make my dance video to get us pumped up!

mm-tsss mm-tss mm-tss


----------



## laperle (Sep 12, 2008)

HIIIIIII

Kensie, I've never heard of a MAC party, but I think my opinion isn't very valuable! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I hope your friend is fine, sweetie. 


Katie????? HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Can anyone please tell if I can whore my FOTD??? I used lipstick on lids and fluidline on lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You know I'm gonna whore it anyway... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://specktra.net/f166/devil-wears...2/#post1291471


----------



## clslvr6spd (Sep 12, 2008)

Have fun tonight Katie, I will be raising my margarita to you and my mom!!!! (you share b-days!)

btw, I am not quite sure if my clown is sick or not. He had some spots on him this morning, but not now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will just have to watch him!


----------



## laperle (Sep 12, 2008)

Kensie, I wanted to show my 'fading' cousin yesterday, but you were gone.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 12, 2008)

Oh, well, I'm here now!


----------



## laperle (Sep 12, 2008)

Yay! Ok, this was around february/march last year:






Gradma and her grandaughters at the farm house. They're sisters (different dads). We were all turning yellowish for losing the tan.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 12, 2008)

You know, Keith, being naturally a bit more yellow means that self-tanning lotions won't look ridiculous on you; me being pink, they make a really, really funny contrast. I tried one coat of one that someone gave me, and it was hilarious.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 12, 2008)

Oh, and I'd just like to throw out there that if anyone knows how I could get my hands on a stringalong paint pot, I'd be delighted.


----------



## laperle (Sep 12, 2008)

S., but I'm pinkinsh when white. The yellow is just when I'm losing tan. I hate self-tanners.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_S., but I'm pinkinsh when white. The yellow is just when I'm losing tan. I hate self-tanners._

 
Fair enough! Self tanners are funny, but I suppose I support them a whole lot more than tanning beds. Plus, if you use a really bad one and turn orange (or, as I mentioned to some of the girls, eat too many carrots), you will finally be able to match MAC foundation if you don't yet! 

MAC foundations have so much yellow and orange to them that they either don't match me at all, or if I try regardless, it makes my skin look sallow. Yum.

On another note, Cosmetosaur has had a bit of work done! Just polishing up.


----------



## kobri (Sep 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Oh, and I'd just like to throw out there that if anyone knows how I could get my hands on a stringalong paint pot, I'd be delighted._

 
There are two listed on MUA


----------



## laperle (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Fair enough! Self tanners are funny, but I suppose I support them a whole lot more than tanning beds. Plus, if you use a really bad one and turn orange (or, as I mentioned to some of the girls, eat too many carrots), you will finally be able to match MAC foundation if you don't yet! 

MAC foundations have so much yellow and orange to them that they either don't match me at all, or if I try regardless, it makes my skin look sallow. Yum.

On another note, Cosmetosaur has had a bit of work done! Just polishing up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
WOW! Cosmetosaur looks flat again hihi I relate to that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't do any artificial tanning. If I want tan, I put sunscreen/sunblock on and go to the terrace or the beach. But I can't... Dermatologist is worried about my skin and so am I. 

MAC's NCs are like... AWFUL for me. I use a NC for these crazy FOTDs and I look yellorange. I use a very light and decent coverage powder to hide that shit. I don't wanna waste Dior or NWs when I'm putting lipstick on my lids, you know? I'm gonna buy Lancome next. And I should buy a L'Oreal thing for crazy FOTDs... idk. 

Samantha, thanks for the CC back in the FOTD. I've answered there, but it's pretty much telling I've tried a light lippie before going for that one.


----------



## stv578 (Sep 13, 2008)

Well hello if anyone's on tonight! Once again, the site and my computer are not getting along. So no multi quotes and no thanking fellow bimbos. Grrr.

A special shout out to Momma Spy, I haven't seen you on much lately, although I haven't been on much either, so that might explain it! Miss ya!

Karin, I'll have to give Crystal a try again! I'm starting to get back into the purples! I think it's in one of my holiday palettes!

Samantha, I am really loving Base Light! It really helped under the tempting quad and I used it under Shadowy Lady today with good results!

Katie, hope you have an amazing time tonight, you deserve it.

And Kelly, love the hair and your new pic! You look so pretty. I have been getting sucked back into the MAC store to pick up a few more Overrich pigments. I now have Vintage Gold, Blonde's Gold, Museam Bronze and Copperbeam. Not too crazy about Museum Bronze, but I am eyeing Megarich as well.

So my little man survived his first full week of school and I am so relieved! I actually got a phone call today from school (only three days in) because he had fallen and hit his head. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Luckily he was fine! 

Finally, to everyone else, hello and happy Friday (though it's almost over). Hope everyone has a great weekend! DH and I may actually go on a date tomorrow night (shocking I know!).


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 13, 2008)

OMG, ladies feast your eyes on this hotness
http://specktra.net/f217/mac-dame-ed...2008-a-113304/


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 13, 2008)

I know I saw!!!  This may be the first time I buy an entire collection.  I MUST HAVE THAT PACKAGING!!!!


----------



## Zantedge (Sep 13, 2008)

I am SO excited for that!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 13, 2008)

Thank goodness I'm passing on most of Red She Said.  I'll need to save as much as possible for this and Chill.


----------



## Zantedge (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Thank goodness I'm passing on most of Red She Said.  I'll need to save as much as possible for this and Chill._

 
Same! All I want from Red She Said is a dazzleglass (my first!) and a blush.


----------



## stv578 (Sep 13, 2008)

Love it!  Thanks Adina!  Cannot wait to see the colours!


----------



## panther27 (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_OMG, ladies feast your eyes on this hotness
http://specktra.net/f217/mac-dame-ed...2008-a-113304/_

 
omg shut up!Sooooo freakin cute.I don't care what's on the inside(okay I lied I do
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)I am getting those!


----------



## rbella (Sep 13, 2008)

I miss ya'll. I have no power so i'm checking in on cell. the one dang wknd adina is home. poop. thanks for all the well wishes.
kobri-luv ur hair
coach-HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_Mari- I have bad insomnia too and have tried everything. The pills will only work once in a while or else you get used to them or get rebound insomnia yuck! Some things work, but not reliably. I found some success with having a bath in lavender scented epsom salts and drinking this jet lag lavender tea._

 
I love ur new avatar, you are sooo pretty!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Hi everyone! I am just checking in for a bit to say THANK YOU for all of the "happy birthdays"! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really appreciate it. I wish I could take you all out with me tonight!


Lots of love to everyone else. I am concerned that Katie (KikiB) hasn't been on here in the past few days. I hope that she didn't leave the bimbo thread. Katie come back......_

 
once again happy birthday! i hope it was great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think Katie left as well. Can't force her to stay I guess...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_ (or, as I mentioned to some of the girls, eat too many carrots), you will finally be able to match MAC foundation if you don't yet! 

MAC foundations have so much yellow and orange to them that they either don't match me at all, or if I try regardless, it makes my skin look sallow. Yum._

 





 You are so right. luckily, Im naturally orange/yellow, NW35 goes good with me hahaha...

I hate cleaning my 187 and having it be all soft and white, and as soon as I use it, it looks like orange dirt is all over it. Grrr....


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 13, 2008)

Kelly - I love your new hair cut. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hi everyone!
I finally ate my first real meal again in days! I'm so proud of myself. That boy mess still is NOT cleared up yet. Still royally angry about it.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Hi everyone!
I finally ate my first real meal again in days! I'm so proud of myself. That boy mess still is NOT cleared up yet. Still royally angry about it._

 
Baby steps Elaine, baby steps


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 13, 2008)

^^Hehe, I think you helped me out a lot today this afternoon.

Yeah, all my dad yelled at me about was staying safe or something. So he didn't even ask me for whatever happened. Oh well, at least the lecture is over. I mean.. I'm 19.. I don't need these lectures. But the best thing to do was just to stare off into space while my dad went on for like.. an hour.

Oh, and I miss rbella. I hope she stays safe. D:


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 13, 2008)

I will have the BPBs from Red She Said. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Other than that, though, I'm pretty much good. I doubt the mini sets will blow me away, too, so. DAME EDNA!!!!!

And I'm still crossing my fingers that the chill shadows come out in a quad.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks for pointing that out Kelly... I don't actually enjoy swapping much. I've only done a couple, gotten ripped off, and shipping costs me way too much generally. I'd rather just buy.


----------



## kobri (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_^^Hehe, I think you helped me out a lot today this afternoon.

Yeah, all my dad yelled at me about was staying safe or something. So he didn't even ask me for whatever happened. Oh well, at least the lecture is over. I mean.. I'm 19.. I don't need these lectures. But the best thing to do was just to stare off into space while my dad went on for like.. an hour.

Oh, and I miss rbella. I hope she stays safe. D:_

 
I keep forgetting you have to be 21 to drink there. I was like WTF is she grounded for?

That Dame Edna packaging is MUST have!!!! I knew it would be, although I was expecting the regular black with the glasses on it not mauve. Now let's just hope that what is inside is must have as well because i need that compact! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




RBella- so glad you can still communicate (atleast a bit)!

Thanks everyone for the comments, the wedding pics so far have been utterly hideous so I was feeling really down on myself. I don't know if I will be able to sleep tonight as I can't wait to pick up my spiced choc quad tomorrow!


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 13, 2008)

Yeah, I don't think I'll be picking up much from Red She Said either. Brushes are definite, and maybe a palette. That's about it.

But the Dame Edna packaging is SO cute! Wow. It's amazing! But yeah.. I already learned my lesson once before about being suckered by packaging. I'm going to make sure I love the color before I buy anything at all from Dame Edna. Packaging does NOT make up for sucky product.


----------



## kobri (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Thanks for pointing that out Kelly... I don't actually enjoy swapping much. I've only done a couple, gotten ripped off, and shipping costs me way too much generally. I'd rather just buy._

 
Yeah I have had a few probs too and the shipping is ridiculous! Some swappers will do an OA instead of a swap though so you could always email and see if they will just sell it to ya and hells yeah to Chill being a quad


----------



## laperle (Sep 13, 2008)

oh, god... LE talks make me so sad... 

i hope rbella is fine and things get better soon.

i'm glad parkie is eating. :relief:

i'm sure kelly is gonna love the hair, it's like reborning on haircare 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm doing another experimental make up so my mistress S. can bitch slap me hoho
*
katie, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!! *





i'm thankful for having boobalicious bimbos to drool and ask for donations!


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 13, 2008)

^^ Woo, I'm finally back, I went off to pack up more of my things for school. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So much stuff!!!!!! I still haven't even packed up my make-up or my printer and computer things. But I suppose that has to go last heh.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 13, 2008)

Guys.....

I really want thigh high boots. To wear with a mini dress mostly...






Too over the top?


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 13, 2008)

^^Haha, wow! Those are crazy! I personally wouldn't wear them, but if you want to, by all means! I bet you would look great in them!

I just bought a pair of brown suede slouch flat boots. I'm happy. I'll be wearing an oversize black cardigan with a white top underneath and black tights with them.


----------



## Zantedge (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Guys.....

I really want thigh high boots. To wear with a mini dress mostly...



Too over the top? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
At first I was like HELL NO! But now I think they'd be cute with a printed dress and a little blazer.

I think you could totally rock them!


----------



## laperle (Sep 13, 2008)

I LOVE boots and I wish I had thight high ones. They are sexy as hell! Go, Cam-cam!


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh wow. I don't know why out of nowhere I don't feel well or something.

I wish I was gutsy enough to wear thigh high boots!


----------



## laperle (Sep 13, 2008)

Parkie, I think boots are a matter of love. I know lots of people who would never wear (especially because it's too damn hot here).

I wear from rain rubber boots to drag queen vynil boots. My childhood idol was this TV presenter (for kids) and she was always wearing crazy boots and I loved them all. Now, I can't help but wear them


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 13, 2008)

I love chunky looking boots. Suede preferably. I think they make my feet look fat and cute. Hahaha. It's just so asian of me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I had more money, I would get the suede boots with the fringe and stuff.

I have a cute pair of black wedge boots that are about knee height with faux fur and the laces end with two huge furry poof balls. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love them. They were my babies during the winter.

I need more heels though. D:

But you're right, it's all a matter of preference, and I just want to look cozy for winter.


----------



## laperle (Sep 13, 2008)

oh, man... there's no way i can wear winter boots... here in rio, the lowest in winter is 55°F and it's rare to get this low. 

So I just wear fancy boots, they don't have a real utility for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I 'd love to have a fancy pair of Texas cowboy boots. I like fringes, but these are the ones I'm not sure I could pull off. I'd probably end up wearing them, if I know myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love experimenting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My next FOTD will feature blue lips. Samantha will hate it.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 13, 2008)

http://content.nordstrom.com/ImageGa...4/_5669934.jpg
These are SO cute!





^^ OH GOD I WANT THOSE.


And LOL. I wore blue lips once for Halloween. So much fun!
I'm sure Samantha won't hate it TOO much.


----------



## laperle (Sep 13, 2008)

it's creative, i don't deny... but i'd never wear those. just because i don't like fringes with this kind of heel. 

If it was another type of heel or these heels without the fringes, I'd like them.

Maybe Samantha won't, but I have a hater now, she doesn't even bother reading what I type and keeps trashing me.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 13, 2008)

Hahah, I like them a lot because of that heel. xD Then again, I'm not used to wearing that kind of heel.. my feet would probably die hahaha... I'm awful. I'm so not fashionably brave. I used to back in my punk-goth days, but now I look like everyone else.

Edit: You have a hater? ?


----------



## laperle (Sep 13, 2008)

just a young girl pissed because i've criticized one aspect of one of her FOTDs... now she's criticizing all aspects of mine. Even my camera and angles.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 13, 2008)

Ohhhh. Hahaha. Wow. I don't know what to say. But I guess don't let it bother you too much then. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ahhhhh, I want to go out and buy a ton of long sweaters so I can just wear those with tights and boots!!!!!


----------



## laperle (Sep 13, 2008)

Are you jumping in the boots bandwagon??? YAY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I don't bother at all. I find it super amusing. It's not about the criticism, I'm old enough to know I'll never please everyone. This girl created a comotion about the sugar coating thing, but she gets pissed if someone CCs her "perfect" make up. Too faced. I don't like people like that. But I'm peaceful. I've offered truce, but she haven't taken. Now I'll keep LMAOing every time she comments on me without reading my text.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 13, 2008)

^^ Yes, go boots! I'm so loving fall!!!!! Just imagine, all those dark sweaters, the charcoals, grays, blacks, and purples with.. my Kirsch mattene with it all!!!!!! I can't wait! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 With black or gray tights and my pair of black or brown boots. I even have some teal and maroon tights for some fun as well!!!!

Yeah, I remember that thread too. Hahaha.
Hmm.. I don't know, when I ask for critique (which I have in most of my FOTDs that I've posted in the past) I don't mind what I get in return if it's reasonable, like.. cheeks being too strong or my blending not being great, etc. I appreciate it so much. Though lately I've not been wanting to put up any looks. But maybe I'll put up a fall look soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But yeah, in terms of her.. I guess it's just being hypocritical, and I don't really fancy that either.


----------



## laperle (Sep 13, 2008)

Parkie, I need a Kirsch FOTD from you!!!! And photoshop one of the pics in a magazine cover!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's winter turning spring here! hahahahah I love the fact you guys have defined seasons. So, when fall comes, it's special, you all get in colors matching tree leeves. 

I'm a big fan of high end fashion and couture (I can't afford, though) and I always check the collections (the shows are super earlier in the year). This fall/winter has AWESOME stuff. The McQueen collection is to die for. So is Dior couture.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 13, 2008)

^^ OMG, you read my mind! I just did a Kirsch FOTD right now! (Which is why I was absent. So sorry for not saying anything, I was planning it to be a surprise!) Hope you're still there... D: I am an insomniac too I'm afraid.

I love fall! But I don't love the cold.
Oh lucky you got to see stuff already! But that's because you're in the southern hemisphere, so the seasons are in a different order from us. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well, different time, same order.


----------



## laperle (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_^^ OMG, you read my mind! I just did a Kirsch FOTD right now! (Which is why I was absent. So sorry for not saying anything, I was planning it to be a surprise!) Hope you're still there... D: I am an insomniac too I'm afraid.

I love fall! But I don't love the cold.
Oh lucky you got to see stuff already! But that's because you're in the southern hemisphere, so the seasons are in a different order from us. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well, different time, same order. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Post it! It's morning and I'm still out of bed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I wanna see your fall look, Parkie. If it takes too long, I'll check tomorrow


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 13, 2008)

Eeek, I'm cutting and resizing right now! Hahaha. I will be done soon. 15 mins at most.


----------



## laperle (Sep 13, 2008)

Elaine, I'll show you a preview of my next FOTD. It's a fantasy thing, not supposed to be flattering or glamourous. It's called Frozen Cleopatra or Ice Queen. Tell me what you think and then I'll delete it here.


EDIT: Sorry, only Elaine got to see the pics in first hand.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 13, 2008)

OMG THAT IS AMAZING. I love it! You're so creative!
I'm so jealous of your liner and blending skills! No seriously, that's fantastic for the whole fantasy make-up thing.

http://specktra.net/f166/id-hurtin-i...rschin-113351/
My FOTD is up!


----------



## laperle (Sep 13, 2008)

I've posted!


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 13, 2008)

^^I noticed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But to keep the off-topic out of the FOTD thread...

Mari, you are too sweet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That FOTD of course is dedicated to you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My hair is like that because...... well, it's late and it's pretty messy from lying in bed. Hahaha. Otherwise.. I'd have better hair than that, in my personal opinion. But I'm glad you like my hair I love yours too!

And I'm glad the eyes fit with the lips. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Whew. I'm tired. Going to go knock out now. Good night!
I'll try and post FOTDs more often once school starts.


----------



## laperle (Sep 13, 2008)

Me too. It's morning here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The hair is really nice. I like it's texture. Must be easy to deal with (I like easy hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 

THANKS for posting. I think you should post more. 

Good night, Parkie. :*


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 13, 2008)

^^ Again, thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Have a good morning then! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm off to bed. Take care~


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 13, 2008)

Awwwww it looks like I missed a late night full of chatting with you two exotic beauties 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hmmm, today I thought I had to babysit...but I DONT. It frees up my time a bit, so now I can go to my salon and get my haircut and pick up my check. I think she is going to even my hair out (it must grow or break at different lengths, because everytime she cuts, she shows me how uneven it is) Then shes gonna do a lot of layers everywhere...

I hope it doesnt make my hair too short-looking. My hair goes to the end of my shoulder blade/bra strap, but when its curly you can't tell. I dunnooooooo

After that Im gonna work for a few hours at the pharmacy. (The salon didnt "need" me to work today so Im gonna put in a few hours at the pharm) Then I may hang out with my friend after work.

Whooooohooooo


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 13, 2008)

Cant decide if I want these:




Or these:





The second ones are more expensive....

And Im not sure if Im supposed to order my size, or a size larger?


----------



## laperle (Sep 13, 2008)

Cam-cam, the second one all the way! Sometimes I have problems with boots 'cos some of them are made for people with very skinny legs and I have a voluptuous calf. 

See? You girls are boobalicious and I got calfs??? WTF? CALF??


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 13, 2008)

You ladies have been busy I see!

Elaine, glad I could help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rebecca, hmm. Those boots are def over the top but hey, if you can rock em why not.

Mari, love the eyes in your fotd!

Well ladies, im off to the city to see lisa lampanelli with the bf. Back later tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will post an fotd tonight too :-D


----------



## laperle (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks, poderosa! I'm glad you like them. 

I can't wait for your FOTD!!!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_I love experimenting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My next FOTD will feature blue lips. Samantha will hate it._

 
Dude. You have some learning to do about me. You've clearly got some wrong impressions. I own AND WEAR lipsticks that are red, pink, orange, purple, blue, brown... black lipmix... and so forth. I'm not afraid of colour or out-there things. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_http://content.nordstrom.com/ImageGa...4/_5669934.jpg
These are SO cute!





^^ OH GOD I WANT THOSE.


And LOL. I wore blue lips once for Halloween. So much fun!
I'm sure Samantha won't hate it TOO much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Samantha owns blue lipstick. Why would she hate blue lips? She hates those boots. Sorry. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Cam-cam, the second one all the way! Sometimes I have problems with boots 'cos some of them are made for people with very skinny legs and I have a voluptuous calf. 

See? You girls are boobalicious and I got calfs??? WTF? CALF?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have calf, too! When I read that boots allow for a calf with a circumference of 14 inches, I laugh. I need them to be at least 17. Yeah. 

I love boots, and Rebecca, I DEFINITELY vote for the second pair. Yummmm. I'm really sad because my pvc knee-high, lace up boots with coffin heels are wearing out... I split the soles. Damn. Those things ROCK.

Mari, I can't find your new FOTD?


----------



## User93 (Sep 13, 2008)

Hey bimbos, i wanted to drop by and say i didnt forget you, just had hard times! My boy keeps messing with my mind, today he came talk to me so much later, and I've been crying all evening long feeling he doesnt love me no more. I feel him getting distant from me. The problem is: I cant live without him. Seriously its like the sun will stop shining for me. Its awful to think he doesnt love me no more or got tired of me. I screwed up before and some stupid things happened to me (the worst thing ever was me not being able to take him to the airport when he came here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), but I feel really sorry. I hate when he is rude with me. We talked less this week.... However, he came and I was asking again whats going on. He said this week was just busy. Im confused. I was crying in the 24/7 today a little. Im pathetic.

*CAM* - 2nd ones are better! See, now you definitely gonna look like gangsta rappers girlfriend. Till aaaaaaall skeeet skeeet skeet. Can you tell i like Lil Jon?

*Mari *- oi gata! I'm totally loving your new FOTD. You are sooo creative! And about that girl in your FOTDs, do you care really? I told ya, "arguing in internet is like participating is special olympics, even if you win, you are still retarded". You rock gata! I wanna seee more pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Rbella* - hunniebunz how are you there? I gonna go to the US and resque you and Mr Rbella. Please say you're ok, im starting to build a boat to go to Texas!

*Sanayhs* - since Samatha has all that lip goodies, why didnt wee see them in your youtube pr0n? More action please! I wanna see you wearing black lipmix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would look so bad in it, damn, im absolutely pale since summer is over. (like i anyways could get a tan in Russia lol)

*Adina* - i'll be waiting for you FOTD baby!

*Elaine* - i dont like those boots much aswell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How are you feeling lately? Hope much better.


----------



## Susanne (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi bimbos! I am still here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here is my new FOTD:

http://specktra.net/f166/humid-pink-...e-fotd-113390/

Now I will read your posts here...


----------



## laperle (Sep 13, 2008)

Samantha, I haven't posted it yet. I was still deciding which pics to use. I'm working on it right now.


----------



## laperle (Sep 13, 2008)

Nita, Samantha lost her camcorder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, Nita... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't worry about my 'hater'... It's amusing, actually.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_ 
*Sanayhs* - since Samatha has all that lip goodies, why didnt wee see them in your youtube pr0n? More action please! I wanna see you wearing black lipmix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would look so bad in it, damn, im absolutely pale since summer is over. (like i anyways could get a tan in Russia lol)
_

 
Boys are stupid. And I didn't have all those goodies when I made that oh-so-sexy tutorial. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Hi bimbos! I am still here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here is my new FOTD:

http://specktra.net/f166/humid-pink-...e-fotd-113390/

Now I will read your posts here..._

 
Hiiiii Susanne! I LOVE humid and pink grapefruit!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Samantha, I haven't posted it yet. I was still deciding which pics to use. I'm working on it right now._

 
Hurry up already!


----------



## laperle (Sep 13, 2008)

Samantha, I'm warning it's not a normal look. It's stuff from my imagination.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 13, 2008)

Damn. No one likes those boots. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's okay though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't afford them anyways. Teehee.
Went shopping again for college stuffs today. I'll be packing away here and there.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh snap! And I found a 3.4 oz bottle of Vera Wang Princess at Costco for $46 SCORE!!! No paying $70 here!

They also had Ed Hardy.. Juicy.. Nina by Nina Ricci.. Angel, Burberry... Dolce and Gabanna Light blue (can't spell that). If you have a Costco near you GO AND GET SOMETHING. Ugh. I was so surprised and happy. I've been wanting Vera Wang Princess forever! Uhm... lemme see.. they also had some Ralph Lauren.. Calvin Klein Euphoria too. All for $46 each. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wish I had enough money to pick up an Angel bottle. Boo.

But yeah..
Anita - I'm doing better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope things get better for you too.


----------



## laperle (Sep 13, 2008)

OK, my FOTD is on, S.


----------



## nunu (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_OK, my FOTD is on, S._

 
I don't think you should worry about your hater, i was shocked when i read one of the comments but please don't worry about it. You look amazing in your new fotd, it's very creative.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_OMG, ladies feast your eyes on this hotness
http://specktra.net/f217/mac-dame-ed...2008-a-113304/_

 
The link doesn't work for me!  I am going to have to go hunt for it!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I miss ya'll. I have no power so i'm checking in on cell. the one dang wknd adina is home. poop. thanks for all the well wishes.
kobri-luv ur hair
coach-HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!_

 
Rbella I love you and I am hoping that everything is going well.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Kelly - I love your new hair cut. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hi everyone!
I finally ate my first real meal again in days! I'm so proud of myself. That boy mess still is NOT cleared up yet. Still royally angry about it._

 
I am sorry that things are still not going well with your boy.  Have you two even talked yet?  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_just a young girl pissed because i've criticized one aspect of one of her FOTDs... now she's criticizing all aspects of mine. Even my camera and angles. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Is it someone on here!?!  If it is I will beat them up for criticizing my dear Mari! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Cant decide if I want these:




Or these:





The second ones are more expensive....

And Im not sure if Im supposed to order my size, or a size larger?_

 
Good Lord those are SEXY!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Well ladies, im off to the city to see lisa lampanelli with the bf. Back later tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will post an fotd tonight too :-D_

 
Have fun Adina! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am sooooooo tired today.  I did have a wonderful birthday even though I didn't win at the casino.  Oh well!

I ended up getting a new pink Sony Cyber Shot camera, money, mac gift cards, spiced chocolate quad, tempting quad, and shadowy lady quad.  Ryan (the BF) bought me a new HD radio for my car.  I have really wanted one of those.  It was a wonderful birthday and THANK YOU for all of the birthday wishes.  I love you all and am so thankful that I have gotten to know all of you so well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I went to the CCO yesterday and I ended up getting Shore Leave e/s (a b/u), sock hop & bonus beat heatherette lipglass, totally it fafi lipglass, family silver & earthly riches mes, warmed MSF x2, light flush msf, delphic fluidline, and signed sealed eye shadow.  Finally our CCO got some good stuff in.  

Samantha they didn't have any good paints at all.  They were totally picked over.  I will keep checking for you though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## laperle (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I don't think you should worry about your hater, i was shocked when i read one of the comments but please don't worry about it. You look amazing in your new fotd, it's very creative. 



_

 
Aww Thanks! Someone read that nonsense.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Honestly, I'm about to turn 28 and had a lot of haters and jealous people around. She'll learn the hard way. Too bad for her. I've been vaccinated for a long time! 

My mom always taught me to smile and be even kinder when someone treats you bad. It's the christian thing of 'offering the other face' (I don't know if it's this expression is translated this way in english).


----------



## laperle (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Is it someone on here!?!  If it is I will beat them up for criticizing my dear Mari! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Katie? Is it weird if I keep wishing HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





No, the bimbos are all SWEET and FUN and MATURE. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's just some young girl (seem to be even younger in behavior) who has insecurity issues. As I just told nunu, I find it amusing and I hope she grows.


----------



## nunu (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Aww Thanks! Someone read that nonsense. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Honestly, I'm about to turn 28 and had a lot of haters and jealous people around. She'll learn the hard way. Too bad for her. I've been vaccinated for a long time! 

My mom always thought me to smile and be even kinder when someone treats you bad. It's the christian thing of 'offering the other face' (I don't know if it's this expression is translated this way in english).




_

 
Yes i read it and was like wooo is she still mad about her fotd??
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I admire how you are not letting it affect you and it really shouldn't because it is soo childish! I don't comment on her fotd's since the thread she made on sugar coating LOL. It just infuriated me.

I hope everyone is fine here, i'm sorry haven't been able to catch up with all the talk on this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it all piled up when i went on holliday! But i promise that i'll read all the posts. I miss you all!

Elaine, i LOVE the first pair of boots!

I hope the people who live at Texas are doing fine and coping well. It's really sad.

Love you all!!

Btw, i have applied for my master's and so far got accepted at one of the universities that i have appllied to wish me luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit to add: I miss posting fotd's so i might start posting again


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 13, 2008)

No you can keep wishing me a Happy Birthday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love it.  

I think I found which FOTD it was.  That girl has serious problems with wanting to beat people down.  If I found the right comment then it doesn't suprise me considering who it came from.

EDIT: Congrats Nora on grad school!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_ 
Love you all!!

Btw, i have applied for my master's and so far got accepted at one of the universities that i have appllied to wish me luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit to add: I miss posting fotd's so i might start posting again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That really great news - I'm so happy for you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love seeing you here again!


Hi Coach!!!


----------



## laperle (Sep 13, 2008)

Nora, everything started because I do comment on her sometimes. And I do think she has skills, but I'm not that fond of her color choices nor always posting the same lining style.

So, when she finally went for something a tad bit different, I didn't like it. I pointed out precisely what was bugging me and she started hunting my old FOTDs and trash every aspect of them, like saying she doesn't like a lip color on my skin tone when it was written in the beginning 'MY CAMERA IS CRAPPY, CHANGED MY SKIN COLOR AND THE LIPSTICK'. She doesn't bother reading considerations, she's just chasing me out of revenge.

Katie, I really tried to offer truce, I gave her the other face in one of my FOTDs, but she's inflexible. Bottom line: she's an attention seeker and actually loves being sugar coated. 

Hi, elegant!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 13, 2008)

Woo-hoo!  Mommy is back!


----------



## nunu (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_ 
I ended up getting a new pink Sony Cyber Shot camera, money, mac gift cards, spiced chocolate quad, tempting quad, and shadowy lady quad. Ryan (the BF) bought me a new HD radio for my car. I have really wanted one of those. It was a wonderful birthday and THANK YOU for all of the birthday wishes. I love you all and am so thankful that I have gotten to know all of you so well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I went to the CCO yesterday and I ended up getting Shore Leave e/s (a b/u), sock hop & bonus beat heatherette lipglass, totally it fafi lipglass, family silver & earthly riches mes, warmed MSF x2, light flush msf, delphic fluidline, and signed sealed eye shadow. Finally our CCO got some good stuff in. 


Hope everyone is having a good day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm glad you had a great birthday! You're going to love earthly riches i's beautiful! I like applying it wet first and then to set it i apply it dry on top 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy all of your goodies!!


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I am sorry that things are still not going well with your boy.  Have you two even talked yet?  

I am sooooooo tired today.  I did have a wonderful birthday even though I didn't win at the casino.  Oh well!

I ended up getting a new pink Sony Cyber Shot camera, money, mac gift cards, spiced chocolate quad, tempting quad, and shadowy lady quad.  Ryan (the BF) bought me a new HD radio for my car.  I have really wanted one of those.  It was a wonderful birthday and THANK YOU for all of the birthday wishes.  I love you all and am so thankful that I have gotten to know all of you so well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I went to the CCO yesterday and I ended up getting Shore Leave e/s (a b/u), sock hop & bonus beat heatherette lipglass, totally it fafi lipglass, family silver & earthly riches mes, warmed MSF x2, light flush msf, delphic fluidline, and signed sealed eye shadow.  Finally our CCO got some good stuff in._

 
Nope, we haven't talked yet. not since Sunday.
I'm already over it and this relationship isn't even technically over. We're still not broken up, and I really want to. But there's nothing I can do if he doesn't answer the phone or call me back. I just feel stuck now.

But in happier news. I'm so glad you had a great birthday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You found some great stuff at the CCO! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And you have ALL three quads! Gorgeous! I actually swatched Smudged Violet.. and it is so tempting me, but I won't get it. Must save for school stuff. Clothes especially.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Aww Thanks! Someone read that nonsense. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Good for you. I read the comment too and was like..BWUH?!
But yeah, glad you're taking the higher road. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't understand people who want to do that, honestly.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Elaine, i LOVE the first pair of boots!

Btw, i have applied for my master's and so far got accepted at one of the universities that i have appllied to wish me luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit to add: I miss posting fotd's so i might start posting again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yay!!!! I'm glad for youuuu! Congrats!!!!!
And lots of good wishes your way.

I like the first pair too. Ohhhh, they would be so cute with a huge sweater and dark wash skinny jeans. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish I was working again so I could afford them! I would order them right away, they look so comfy and cute!

Yes, I MISS your FOTDs! Please post more. =)


----------



## nunu (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Nora, everything started because I do comment on her sometimes. And I do think she has skills, but I'm not that fond of her color choices nor always posting the same lining style.

So, when she finally went for something a tad bit different, I didn't like it. I pointed out precisely what was bugging me and she started hunting my old FOTDs and trash every aspect of them, like saying she doesn't like a lip color on my skin tone when it was written in the beginning 'MY CAMERA IS CRAPPY, CHANGED MY SKIN COLOR AND THE LIPSTICK'. She doesn't bother reading considerations, she's just chasing me out of revenge._

 
I knw Mari, i read the comments, she's really immature 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Your beautiful don't let it affect you, you've got us


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Woo-hoo!  Mommy is back! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 I finally finished my work deadline YAY!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_ You're going to love earthly riches i's beautiful! I like applying it wet first and then to set it i apply it dry on top_

 
I love Earthly Riches too!!!


Adina - I wish I were going with you! I love to laugh


----------



## nunu (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_ 
Yes, I MISS your FOTDs! Please post more. =)_

 
Thank you! I stopped posting because a person i know didn't like the fact that i'm posting my pics so i took them all down and now i'm thinking of posting again but i am not sure.


----------



## laperle (Sep 13, 2008)

Nora, *MORE FOTDs ASAP PLEASE!!!!*


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 13, 2008)

^^ Agrees!!!! If they're worried about you posting your pictures up, watermark them or something. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Katie - I LOVE EARTHLY RICHES TOO.
I need to start using it again.


----------



## nunu (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_^^ Agrees!!!! If they're worried about you posting your pictures up, watermark them or something. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Katie - I LOVE EARTHLY RICHES TOO.
I need to start using it again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Elaine, i read one of your posts last night on earthly riches and i ran to my dressing table got it out and played with it!!

How do you use it?? You mentioned somewhere that it's awesome for a smokey eye look. Share pleaaaaaaaaase!!

Thank you for reminding me that this MES exists!!


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 13, 2008)

^^ I haven't worked with it in a LONG time actually. I think I would probably use it different now, that I'm better at make-up than when I first got it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hmm... my highlighter would be Naked Lunch (probably put that over the entire eye up to the brow bone). And I would take the purple side and pull it into the crease, outer half of the lid too. Then use the gray side and define the crease more. And a bit of Black Tied to the outer end of the crease and on the lower lash line... lots of Black Track Fluidline, mascara... false lashes.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yay smoky eyes!

For you though.. since you actually have a defined crease.. I'd say you can use the entire purple on the lid, then the gray on the outer half into the crease, plus some carbon or black tied in the outer v. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I need to practice with false lashes!
I think I'll try to do this look soon!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I do have some socials I will be attending the first week of school

Whew. I need a nap. Be back in 20!


----------



## laperle (Sep 13, 2008)

NORAAAA your new avatar is ZEXYYY


----------



## nunu (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_NORAAAA your new avatar is ZEXYYY_

 
Thank you


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Guys.....

I really want thigh high boots. To wear with a mini dress mostly...






Too over the top? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Those are hot! Wow... I'm sweatin over here!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_but I have a hater now, she doesn't even bother reading what I type and keeps trashing me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Is it pinkkvintage or w/e her name is? She does come off a bit immature at times. Her makeup's nice and all but goodness...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_ Though lately I've not been wanting to put up any looks. But maybe I'll put up a fall look soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But yeah, in terms of her.. I guess it's just being hypocritical, and I don't really fancy that either._

 
Same with me. I haven't posted a FOTD in a long time but I'm glad you did. I think you kind of look like an _exotic _Ellen Page.
I need to post another FOTD but... I dunno :/

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_ 
Btw, i have applied for my master's and so far got accepted at one of the universities that i have appllied to wish me luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit to add: I miss posting fotd's so i might start posting again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
CONGRATS!
And I love your fotds and tutorials so I'm glad you're gonna start posting again.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_I need to practice with false lashes!_

 
Me, too! The one thing I seriously need to get down. I always get that skin gap between my real lashes and my fake ones. Frustrating but practice makes perfect!


Can you tell that I've finally learned how to multi-quote.

Hopefully, I'll post another FOTD soon (maybe a shimmery silver eye and a warm coral lip????)
 If you guys have any suggestions on what you want to see me do or what you think would look good on me , I'll definitely try them. 
I've gotten requests to do bright, red lips, so I might do tthat soon as well.
Posting FOTDs is really nerve-wracking for me...

Random Stupid Fact:
I just found out the two guys I happen to REALLY like work at the same job (at a rec center/ gym). AWKWARD....


----------



## nunu (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_ 
CONGRATS!
And I love your fotds and tutorials so I'm glad you're gonna start posting again.


Hopefully, I'll post another FOTD soon (maybe a shimmery silver eye and a warm coral lip????)
If you guys have any suggestions on what you want to see me do or what you think would look good on me , I'll definitely try them. 
I've gotten requests to do bright, red lips, so I might do tthat soon as well.
Posting FOTDs is really nerve-wracking for me...

Random Stupid Fact:
I just found out the two guys I happen to REALLY like work at the same job (at a rec center/ gym). AWKWARD...._

 

Thank you Kensie! 
I would love to see you rock the red lipstick look! 

About the guys, i agree that would be awkward! I would be soo nervous hehehe


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 13, 2008)

Noraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa. You look so pretty in your new avatar!!!! I really love your hair!

Kensie - Oh you and Mari. Both saying I remind you of someone. It makes me giggle. I would love to see you do a red lippie too! Or something smoky to really play up your pretty skin and eyes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and I've never tried putting false lashes on myself before. So yeah. I need to learn! Especially since I have like.. no lashes to speak of whatsoever.

EDIT: And the guy thing. Weeeeeeeeird and awkward. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But probably you can see them more often that way.


----------



## laperle (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Those are hot! Wow... I'm sweatin over here!_

 
Those boots are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 !!! CAM has to have them. Period.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_ Is it pinkkvintage or w/e her name is? She does come off a bit immature at times. Her makeup's nice and all but goodness..._

 
Her make up is great for her age. Too bad I can't say the same of her behavior.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_ Same with me. I haven't posted a FOTD in a long time but I'm glad you did. I think you kind of look like an exotic Ellen Page.
I need to post another FOTD but... I dunno :/_

 
She's Grace Park's lil' sister. If Parkie was in BSG, Grace pilots a Raptor and Elaine would be the Viper pilot  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




She posted b/c I was subconciously teasing her to all night. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_ CONGRATS!
And I love your fotds and tutorials so I'm glad you're gonna start posting again._

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_ Me, too! The one thing I seriously need to get down. I always get that skin gap between my real lashes and my fake ones. Frustrating but practice makes perfect!_

 
 True. And if you stay a long time without practicing, it can be messy too. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_ Can you tell that I've finally learned how to multi-quote._

 
And I'm multiquoting your multiquote!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_ Hopefully, I'll post another FOTD soon (maybe a shimmery silver eye and a warm coral lip????)
 If you guys have any suggestions on what you want to see me do or what you think would look good on me , I'll definitely try them. 
I've gotten requests to do bright, red lips, so I might do tthat soon as well.
Posting FOTDs is really nerve-wracking for me..._

 
Kensie, you can post a thousand FOTDs. Every color looks great on you. I want fuschia on your lip, too. And coral sounds terrific! 

And your mom and dad!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_ Random Stupid Fact:
I just found out the two guys I happen to REALLY like work at the same job (at a rec center/ gym). AWKWARD...._

 
Life is strange... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Very strange! 

I wanna REALLY like several guys, too.


----------



## nunu (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Noraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa. You look so pretty in your new avatar!!!! I really love your hair!_

 
Thank you and Welcome back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was wearing hair extensions that day.


----------



## laperle (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Thank you and Welcome back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was wearing hair extensions that day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Fake hair is just awesome! I'm 100% pro fake hair, because my hair doesn't grow well and I have to keep it shoulder lenght tops. So, if I ever feel in a Botticelli's Venus mood, I have to go fake. And if I'm having a bad/dirty hair day, I go fake.

Going fake makes the best pics!


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 13, 2008)

Hahah, well, I'm trying to grow out my hair as long as possible. Thanks to my dad forcing me to keep it around chin length-shoulder length of the past 18 years of my life.

Anyways.
I'm off to a kung fu performance. I'll be back later.


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 13, 2008)

katie je suis jealous--sock hop? ahhh sounded like a killer cco haul!

welcome back Nora! Mama spy!

My day is all messed up, I rolled in at 2 this morning (no, I wasn't drinking, just drove out of town to catch up with old high school friends). got up at 7. feel so out of it. argh. hopefully i can recover tomorrow, but i have some house stuff to do, oh and study for class on monday. really not wanting to continue in this class at all. *sigh* but I will stick it out since I keep flip flopping.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Kensie - Oh you and Mari. Both saying I remind you of someone. It makes me giggle. I would love to see you do a red lippie too! Or something smoky to really play up your pretty skin and eyes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: And the guy thing. Weeeeeeeeird and awkward. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But probably you can see them more often that way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well, at least we're comparing you to very pretty people! lol
I hate smokey looks because they make my eyes small, but I guess I'll consider that too.

It's cool that they work together but if I happen to be flirting with one of them and the other one walks in... urmmmm D:


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_True. And if you stay a long time without practicing, it can be messy too. 

And I'm multiquoting your multiquote!

Kensie, you can post a thousand FOTDs. Every color looks great on you. I want fuschia on your lip, too. And coral sounds terrific! 



_

 
I'm very messy with the glue! It would suck if someone got the glue into their eye and it was glued shut so it's like they were winking all night.

And I multiquoted your multiquote. WHAT NOW?! 

Fuschia lip?! That sounds fun, too!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I was wearing hair extensions that day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I would have never been able to tell. That's really good. Your hair still looks gorgeous. My hair is horrible. That's why I wear it in braids all the time.


----------



## nunu (Sep 13, 2008)

I love fakes too!! Hehehe let's have a fake hair lovers group
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



my hair stopped growing like 3 years ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so i'm glad i found me some hair extensions! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_ 
My day is all messed up, I rolled in at 2 this morning (no, I wasn't drinking, just drove out of town to catch up with old high school friends). got up at 7. feel so out of it. argh. hopefully i can recover tomorrow, but i have some house stuff to do, oh and study for class on monday. really not wanting to continue in this class at all. *sigh* but I will stick it out since I keep flip flopping._

 
Awww hope you feel better soon






I'm taking pictures of my stash so that i update my thread, i have A LOT of make up.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_katie je suis jealous--sock hop?_

 
Hoh hoh! FRENCH.. haha


----------



## laperle (Sep 13, 2008)

kensita, i love braids. i've told you and i repeat: i won't die before having fancy braids done in my hair! i haven't done it yet just because my cheeks are so huge compared to the rest of my head... it would look a mess with the braid style i want.

nora, my next fake hair piece is gonna be bangs. i'll never cut bangs again (had them during my entire childhood), but i want the fake ones to play with


----------



## laperle (Sep 13, 2008)

ah, kensita! tell me about ur african trip. i so wanna go to africa. but it's such a huge continent, i wouldn't even know where to start.


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 13, 2008)

Heyyyy Nora, congrats on grad school!  What are you going to study?

OMG Elaine, I totally forgot to congratulate you on your sash!  Kick azz today at kung fu! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Welcome back Momma Spy!

I just sittin' here watchin' my Huskers.  So far they're winning.  GO BIG RED!!


----------



## Zantedge (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_ah, kensita! tell me about ur african trip. i so wanna go to africa. but it's such a huge continent, i wouldn't even know where to start._

 
I really want to go to Morocco one day...


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 13, 2008)

Dude, with all this love for Earthly Riches, I might have to look into laying my hands on it one of these days! That's a pretty fantastic haul, G. No worries about the paints - I can't blame other people for loving them, too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm really loving Base Light lately. It adds more shimmer and fun to a bunch of stuff. I love paints. 

I wanted to cry when I looked at the schedule at work today - I've not had two days scheduled off in a row for 4 or 5 weeks now, so I was _really_ looking forward to my scheduled days off Tuesday/Wednesday. They changed the schedule. I only have Tuesday off now. So yet another week of one day off, six days on. This is KILLING me, because I hate my job more and more. I'm so painfully bored that I just want to sit down and give up. I don't, but. And with so much time there, when I get home, I just sleep, so I don't even have time left to feed my brain or do any of the things I need to do. Guh. Anyhow, that's that. It's damn hard to make myself do this shit when all I have to look forward to is... more shit. You know? Sigh.

As for MES, I enjoy playing with heat/element and mi'lady at the same time. Ohhh yes.


----------



## laperle (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Dude, with all this love for Earthly Riches, I might have to look into laying my hands on it one of these days! That's a pretty fantastic haul, G. No worries about the paints - I can't blame other people for loving them, too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm really loving Base Light lately. It adds more shimmer and fun to a bunch of stuff. I love paints. 

I wanted to cry when I looked at the schedule at work today - I've not had two days scheduled off in a row for 4 or 5 weeks now, so I was really looking forward to my scheduled days off Tuesday/Wednesday. They changed the schedule. I only have Tuesday off now. So yet another week of one day off, six days on. This is KILLING me, because I hate my job more and more. I'm so painfully bored that I just want to sit down and give up. I don't, but. And with so much time there, when I get home, I just sleep, so I don't even have time left to feed my brain or do any of the things I need to do. Guh. Anyhow, that's that. It's damn hard to make myself do this shit when all I have to look forward to is... more shit. You know? Sigh.

As for MES, I enjoy playing with heat/element and mi'lady at the same time. Ohhh yes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Essy, I'm truly sorry about your crappy boring killing mudafocken job.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








I thought you wouldn't like the blue because you hated the previous color and the blue is even more weird.  But let my hater worry about that.


----------



## nunu (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Heyyyy Nora, congrats on grad school! What are you going to study?
_

 
Thank you!! 

I've applied for several courses
child development
counselling and psychotherapy
health psychology
work and organisational psychology


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 13, 2008)

Cool!  My best friend just graduated this spring with her Master's in Community Counseling.  She's teaching elementary school art right now and hopes to move over to school counseling in a couple of years.


----------



## kobri (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Nope, we haven't talked yet. not since Sunday.
I'm already over it and this relationship isn't even technically over. We're still not broken up, and I really want to. But there's nothing I can do if he doesn't answer the phone or call me back. I just feel stuck now._

 
If it were me I would just leave a message that says "I know you said you wanted space, but I would like to officially break up so if you could call me back so we can just end things that would be great. If I haven't heard from you by (X Time) please consider our relationship null and void and I will begin dating other people accordingly. Thank you"

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I wanted to cry when I looked at the schedule at work today - I've not had two days scheduled off in a row for 4 or 5 weeks now, so I was really looking forward to my scheduled days off Tuesday/Wednesday. They changed the schedule. I only have Tuesday off now. So yet another week of one day off, six days on. This is KILLING me, because I hate my job more and more. I'm so painfully bored that I just want to sit down and give up. I don't, but. And with so much time there, when I get home, I just sleep, so I don't even have time left to feed my brain or do any of the things I need to do. Guh. Anyhow, that's that. It's damn hard to make myself do this shit when all I have to look forward to is... more shit. You know? Sigh._

 
That seriously sucks! Happens to me sometimes, but not that often. Usually in the lead up to Xmas I will be overloaded with hours, but I kinda need them then! They really shouldn't be able to change a posted schedule without consulting you, you could have made plans based on the original one.


----------



## laperle (Sep 13, 2008)

child development - you can help the little pinkk hater
counselling and psychotherapy - you can help myself!
health psychology - you can help myself, again. 
work and organisational psychology - you can help Samantha's employers!

i'm just joking. the choices are very nice. i hope you like your studies!


----------



## nunu (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Cool! My best friend just graduated this spring with her Master's in Community Counseling. She's teaching elementary school art right now and hopes to move over to school counseling in a couple of years._

 
That's really interesting! I hope she becomes a counsellor in school because it's really good!


----------



## laperle (Sep 13, 2008)

*Kelly said: *_"If it were me I would just leave a message that says "I know you said you wanted space, but I would like to officially break up so if you could call me back so we can just end things that would be great. If I haven't heard from you by (X Time) please consider our relationship null and void and I will begin dating other people accordingly. Thank you"_

Yeah, I agree. I told her to do something similar (though, yours is better articulated), but she wants to talk to him.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_ah, kensita! tell me about ur african trip. i so wanna go to africa. but it's such a huge continent, i wouldn't even know where to start._

 
Gather 'round, chil'ren!  'S time fo' a story!

I've been to Africa FOUR times, but only to Ghana and Togo (West Africa) They are glorious places with rich culture. I go to see family because both my parents grew up there but moved to America to start a family.
People are so free in Ghana. Almost no one stays cooped up inside. They are playing outside wth each other, talking outside local bars, or walking on the beach. There are a lot of street vendors in the city, too.
Now, as far as I know, Ghana isn't much of a jungle. I'm usually in Accra which is near the coastline so we're almost always at the beach. It's a lot of fun. The food is good, there's always music blasting from some street corner, there's always activity. It's never boring. I miss it.

Togo is a much smaller and poorer country. There isn't as much to do and it isn't as big a party place as Accra, Ghana is. My grandparents (from Mom's side) live there and they live like royalty. Their house is huge, they have about five servants and four luxury cars. My grandpa is like a local celebrity but the reality is, most people in Togo don't live such lavish lives. 

I could write a whole book about my trips to africa. It's definitely different compared to America but it's lots of fun.
If any of you want me to expand on anything, I'll be glad to!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Essy, I'm truly sorry about your crappy boring killing mudafocken job.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








I thought you wouldn't like the blue because you hated the previous color and the blue is even more weird.  But let my hater worry about that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I like the blue! It's a shame I don't have any photos from last Hallowe'en - I decided I would be "winter". I wore a matte satin a-line floor length skirt with a white top with puffy elbow-length sleeves and a white satin-y corset. My hair was blue, and my face was very pale. I had silver eyes and swirls on my face, with washed out lips patted with silver, too. It was a lot of fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_If it were me I would just leave a message that says "I know you said you wanted space, but I would like to officially break up so if you could call me back so we can just end things that would be great. If I haven't heard from you by (X Time) please consider our relationship null and void and I will begin dating other people accordingly. Thank you"


That seriously sucks! Happens to me sometimes, but not that often. Usually in the lead up to Xmas I will be overloaded with hours, but I kinda need them then! They really shouldn't be able to change a posted schedule without consulting you, you could have made plans based on the original one.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
They change the schedule ALL THE TIME with pretty much zero notice. It's a huge problem. I also very nearly booked a haircut for Wednesday, since as of the last time I checked, my dude doesn't work on Tuesdays. For the first half of the summer, they didn't give me enough hours, and now they're killing me! They change the schedule "based on occupancy". 

So... what? Am I not supposed to have anything else in my life ever?


----------



## laperle (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Gather 'round, chil'ren!  'S time fo' a story!

I've been to Africa FOUR times, but only to Ghana and Togo (West Africa) They are glorious places with rich culture. I go to see family because both my parents grew up there but moved to America to start a family.
People are so free in Ghana. Almost no one stays cooped up inside. They are playing outside wth each other, talking outside local bars, or walking on the beach. There are a lot of street vendors in the city, too.
Now, as far as I know, Ghana isn't much of a jungle. I'm usually in Accra which is near the coastline so we're almost always at the beach. It's a lot of fun. The food is good, there's always music blasting from some street corner, there's always activity. It's never boring. I miss it.

Togo is a much smaller and poorer country. There isn't as much to do and it isn't as big a party place as Accra, Ghana is. My grandparents (from Mom's side) live there and they live like royalty. Their house is huge, they have about five servants and four luxury cars. My grandpa is like a local celebrity but the reality is, most people in Togo don't live such lavish lives. 

I could write a whole book about my trips to africa. It's definitely different compared to America but it's lots of fun.
If any of you want me to expand on anything, I'll be glad to!_

 
Thanks, Kensita! 

My considerations: Ghana is JUST LIKE Brazil!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Especially, Rio or the North-East region. Kensie, you can come to Brazil as well! Togo sounds exactally like the poor regions/states of my country. A few live like kings and the others are really really poor.


----------



## nunu (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_child development - you can help the little pinkk hater
counselling and psychotherapy - you can help myself!
health psychology - you can help myself, again. 
work and organisational psychology - you can help Samantha's employers!

i'm just joking. the choices are very nice. i hope you like your studies!_

 
Hahaha you made me laugh with this post but i assure you, you don't need any help


----------



## laperle (Sep 13, 2008)

Essy, I wanna see the winter-you. 

We don't celebrate Halloween


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Thanks, Kensita! 

My considerations: Ghana is JUST LIKE Brazil! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Especially, Rio or the North-East region. Kensie, you can come to Brazil as well! Togo sounds exactally like the poor regions/states of my country. A few live like kings and the others are really really poor._

 

No problem!

I can imagine Ghana being just like Brazil! 
And Togo definitely has a large gap between the rich and poor. There really is no middle class.

I so want to go to Brazil! Really, I've only been to the Rio in Vegas when I was 10 and that was it!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Essy, I wanna see the winter-you. 

We don't celebrate Halloween 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I enjoy Hallowe'en. A lot of places don't celebrate it, though. 

I also really am enjoying Smashbox's wicked lovely double ended lippie - the Gossamer one. Though, it can look a bit funny without a gloss, because I find it really sinks into the lines of the lips and looks almost... chalky? It's odd. With Sugar Trance or Cherry Blossom glosses, though, it's marvellous! It's really a gorgeous nude shade. I adore it.

EDIT: I also love the super creamy texture. It feels great.

When will Danger bunny ever learn? Lilith doesn't like it when he bites. If he didn't bite, she wouldn't care that he humps her. Tsk tsk...


----------



## laperle (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_No problem!

I can imagine Ghana being just like Brazil! 
And Togo definitely has a large gap between the rich and poor. There really is no middle class.

I so want to go to Brazil! Really, I've only been to the Rio in Vegas when I was 10 and that was it!_

 
Rio in Vegas??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I won't try to imagine how they picture Rio in Vegas... 

Certain states of Brazil are just like Togo. A few families rule and all the rest is super poor. Things are slowly (like in very slowly) changing, though. 

As sagittarian, I wanna go everywhere. Every single place sounds fascinating in my mind. I think that's why I love movies from all around the world: I get to see, at least on screen, all the vastitude of the world.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Rio in Vegas??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I won't try to imagine how they picture Rio in Vegas... _

 
You don't have to picture it! _In 2010 you can find out!_





What I really, really hate is the Canadian pavilion in Epcot, Disney World. Ugh.


----------



## laperle (Sep 13, 2008)

Essy, I think I'm hating the Rio in Vegas before even going to Vegas....

My dad never told me he was in a Rio in Vegas while in Vegas. He just went to Cirque de Soleil (he loves) and Celine Dion and Casinos.... and the convention he was supposed to go. It was a business trip. Haha.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Essy, I think I'm hating the Rio in Vegas before even going to Vegas....

My dad never told me he was in a Rio in Vegas while in Vegas. He just went to Cirque de Soleil (he loves) and Celine Dion and Casinos.... and the convention he was supposed to go. It was a business trip. Haha._

 
Cirque and Celine... Woo Canada! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cirque du Soleil is phenomenal. I could watch them all day and never lose focus.


----------



## laperle (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh, Essy... btw, my image of Canada is dreamy. 

I've never seen snow in my life (yeah, yeah) and my ex-bf's bro lived in Canada for one year. 

He told me that during winter he went to the college/university ice-skating on the frozen river. OMG this is the cutest image ever. I love ice-skating. I only went in crappy artificial rinks they used to set here in Rio. I always asked my mom to go ice-skating in my b-day. Ice-skating on a river or frozen lake sounds like bliss to me.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 13, 2008)

The Rio in Vegas is mardi gras style.  I think around 2-5pm every hour they throw beads from the ceiling.  It is kind of lame IMO.  I am sure it is nothing like the REAL Rio. Mari you would most likely laugh when you saw it!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_As sagittarian, I wanna go everywhere. Every single place sounds fascinating in my mind. I think that's why I love movies from all around the world: I get to see, at least on screen, all the vastitude of the world. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

My mom is also a Sagittarius and she LOVES to travel.
Maybe astonomy isn't a bunch of crap after all...


----------



## laperle (Sep 13, 2008)

Cirque is cool, but I'm not a Celine's fan at all. Not my cup of tea.

I overdosed of CD since Titanic was released. I was 16-17 and that song was everywhere, haunting us all. Nightmare.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm not a Celine fan, either. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And, wow, that woman can _not_ dance! 

It makes me sad, but I can't skate.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 13, 2008)

Celine has a beautiful and powerful voice! But her songs seem to be so over-the-top, I feel like I'm gonna have a seizure while listening to one!

I love French-Canadian accents, though. When they're speaking English, that is!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 13, 2008)

Ugh. I'm trying to paint my nails, and it is going on all clumpy and streaky. OPI, YOU ARE BETTER THAN THIS. STOP BEING A JERK.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Celine has a beautiful and powerful voice! But her songs seem to be so over-the-top, I feel like I'm gonna have a seizure while listening to one!

I love French-Canadian accents, though. When they're speaking English, that is!_

 
I... don't love French Canadian accents. Ha. 

And some of those Quebecois are nuts!

Oh, and if you ever see video of Celine Dion attempting "Proud Mary" and don't cringe, there's something wrong with you. She needs to leave that song to the likes of CCR or Tina Turner.


----------



## Zantedge (Sep 13, 2008)

I can't skate either! I haven't been skating since I was nine, I suck.

I can't ice skate on a river or lake where I live though, doesn't get cold enough. My grandparents used to live on a lake, and it was frozen in the winter. It was pretty cool, but you had to be careful in the center cause you might fall through if it wasn't frozen enough...


----------



## laperle (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_The Rio in Vegas is mardi gras style.  I think around 2-5pm every hour they throw beads from the ceiling.  It is kind of lame IMO.  I am sure it is nothing like the REAL Rio. Mari you would most likely laugh when you saw it!_

 
Katie, we do throw beads during Carnival (the last day of Carnival is called Mardi Gras), but Carnival only lasts for 5 days. The rest of the year is normal (our normal). I can picture the whole thing. There are many shows like that for tourists here, too.

I was in France during their 'Year of Brazil in France' (they do that every year with a different country). Some stuff was really bad, but others were regular 'cos I could see brazilian people organizing it, too. 

Honestly, it's kinda embarassing. 

In Germany, there was this girl who kept staring at me, schocked. She told my then bf (in german) that she couldn't believe I was brazilian 'cos I was dressed just like them. WTF?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_My mom is also a Sagittarius and she LOVES to travel.
Maybe astonomy isn't a bunch of crap after all..._

 
Kensie, sagittarians are not too hard to identify 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You may think it's crap, but you can think like a Virgo male friend of mine: 'I don't believe in astrology, but I do believe in Virgos' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  He doesn't like the whole idea, but he is a true virgo, in all aspects.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't know why. I just find it so entertaining to hear French-Canadians speak English.

TABERNAK!


----------



## laperle (Sep 13, 2008)

you are wasting your white snowy frozen winter by not skating... i'll skate on a frozen river before i die.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I don't know why. I just find it so entertaining to hear French-Canadians speak English.

TABERNAK!_

 
I believe you mean "tabernacle". Yes, the spelling is the same in French as in English.

Got to love how French cursing consists largely of church words.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 13, 2008)

Winters have been getting warmer. This means less adequate ice and snow. Lots of slush and crap instead.


----------



## Zantedge (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Winters have been getting warmer. This means less adequate ice and snow. Lots of slush and crap instead. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's what our winters are usually like, but I actually think our winters might be getting colder... but maybe it's just me...


----------



## laperle (Sep 13, 2008)

The funniest and least understandable thing in the world is a french person speaking bad english. And some of them think their english is great.... Thank God I speak french. I would have to What? Pardon? them in every word, if I didn't.

They LEARN it's Hotel as in RRRotel... They keep saying Otel. It only gets worse. 

Anyway, I have lots of french friends and I love them, they helped me more than my fellow brazilians when I got in trouble in France.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I believe you mean "tabernacle". Yes, the spelling is the same in French as in English.

Got to love how French cursing consists largely of church words._

 
Tabernak is how the "cool kids" spell it...


I can sorta speak french. I'm taking AP French right now! 
oh mon dieu


----------



## laperle (Sep 14, 2008)

j'adore la sonorité de la langue française.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 14, 2008)

ah, oui oui...



>.>
<.<


----------



## laperle (Sep 14, 2008)

kensie, t'as l'air de ne pas comprendre ce que je dis. 


i've started studying french and english at the same. my english is a bit smoother because i use it much more.


----------



## laperle (Sep 14, 2008)

ADINAAAAA???? Where's the FOTD you promised earlier?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 14, 2008)

No, I understood what you said! I'm just not in French mode right now! lol

I can't believe I'm stuck in the house and it's Saturday night. 
It's been a dull day. I went to the gym, I took a nap, and then I went on the computer. YAWN


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 14, 2008)

I soooo want to learn French and Italian, especially for when DH and I make it over to Europe.  I really need to re-learn Spanish for work, though.  We get a fair amount of Spanish-speaking clients and our office manager is the only one who is fluent.  Five years of Spanish in jr. high and high school and I can't speak the language.  What a waste.


----------



## laperle (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm happy with boring saturdays 'til I feel 100% ok.


----------



## laperle (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I soooo want to learn French and Italian, especially for when DH and I make it over to Europe.  I really need to re-learn Spanish for work, though.  We get a fair amount of Spanish-speaking clients and our office manager is the only one who is fluent.  Five years of Spanish in jr. high and high school and I can't speak the language.  What a waste._

 
Regular school isn't the best way to learn a language, IMHO. Something especialized is way better and your classmates are there to learn too, not to make fun of the others. 

I don't even have to bother learning spanish, it's very similar to portuguese and the Latin America accent is fine to get (instead of the spanish one). The cuban accent is bit more messy to understand amongst the latinamerican ones. 

I love italian. I can understand some, but my next target is german.


----------



## Zantedge (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I soooo want to learn French and Italian, especially for when DH and I make it over to Europe.  I really need to re-learn Spanish for work, though.  We get a fair amount of Spanish-speaking clients and our office manager is the only one who is fluent.  Five years of Spanish in jr. high and high school and I can't speak the language.  What a waste._

 
I'm the same way with French. I took French from like, grade 3 until grade 9... and I SUCK at it. I don't know what happened, but up until grade 9 I was fairly decent at it, then I think I just randomly forgot everything or something. Good thing nobody where I live speaks French.. I was ok at Spanish, but now I'm pretty rusty. I took German too, but only for one year.


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 14, 2008)

I can respond to fairly simple questions and amazingly I understand some of what I hear, but often they're speaking so quickly, I only catch every few words.  But I don't recall much in the way of vocabulary and most of my conjugation has gone to crap.  If you don't use it, you lose it pretty quickly.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 14, 2008)

I want to learn German just so I can yell at people in it.
Also, when I do karaoke for "*99 luftballons*" I'll be unstoppable!!!

I can actually understand Ga (Ghanaian language) but I have trouble speaking it.

Italian is also up on my list of languages to learn.
I love the food, the men, the country... why not love the language as well?


----------



## laperle (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I can respond to fairly simple questions and amazingly I understand some of what I hear, but often they're speaking so quickly, I only catch every few words.  But I don't recall much in the way of vocabulary and most of my conjugation has gone to crap.  If you don't use it, you lose it pretty quickly._

 
word.

even if i use a language all the time for work or personal stuff, when i get to the place i kinda need 3 days to feel totally comfortable about it.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 14, 2008)

Ladies, I am back and I had a great time! Lisa Lampanelli was so hilarious!!!!

We had asian food for dinner which was deeeelicious!

Elegant, I wish you were there too. She made fun of everyone so hard. I wish i were in that front row because I wanted to get made fun of too.

Nora, glad to see you back! Good luck with the masters, I hope you get into your top choice school! Psychology is definitely one of my passions :-D

Susanne, happy to see you pop your head in.

Katie, glad you had an awesome time. Seems like you got some awesome gifts too!

Ladies, here are some pics from tonight of me. Fotd will probably be posted tomorrow.













I told my bf I was wearing all b brand names today (bebe, bcbg, betsey johnson). His response: "and boobies?" Yep, hes obsessed!

Ladies, do I look a bit thinner? I hope so cause thats a goal of mine.


----------



## Zantedge (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I want to learn German just so I can yell at people in it.
Also, when I do karaoke for "*99 luftballons*" I'll be unstoppable!!!

I can actually understand Ga (Ghanaian language) but I have trouble speaking it.

Italian is also up on my list of languages to learn.
I love the food, the men, the country... why not love the language as well? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
German's an awesome language, it's pretty easy to learn too. I've been trying to teach myself Swedish, but it's kinda hard to do it by myself  I need to find somebody who is fluent who can help with pronunciation...


----------



## laperle (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I want to learn German just so I can yell at people in it.
Also, when I do karaoke for "*99 luftballons*" I'll be unstoppable!!!

I can actually understand Ga (Ghanaian language) but I have trouble speaking it.

Italian is also up on my list of languages to learn.
I love the food, the men, the country... why not love the language as well? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
German isn't a pretty language, but I felt so lost there. Now, my german is in a basic communication level, really basic. 

The italian people speak like brazilians. You never know if they are cheering or arguing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And, like us, they move their hands a lot. 

Kensie, you are so cool. How exotic and unique is to understand Ga?? I didn't even know Ga existed. I'll try to find something Ga spoken later.


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 14, 2008)

You look gorgeous, my darling.  Look how tiny that waist of yours is!  I love the outside of that house you're at, too.  Very pretty.

What did you wear for your makeups?  I love the eyes and lips!


----------



## laperle (Sep 14, 2008)

THE BOOBS THING IS HILAAARIOUS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Adina, you are indeed Poderosa. Those boobs are big!


----------



## rbella (Sep 14, 2008)

Adina,no need to worry, you look fantastic, as always!!! I love u!


----------



## laperle (Sep 14, 2008)

Bellissima! Are you safe and sound? Is everything ok?


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 14, 2008)

Adina - You look absolutely beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kensie - I really wanna visit Ghana. You make it sound like so much fun! But really, you all should come to Taiwan where all the heat and mosquitoes are! No, I'm just kidding, but seriously, if people in Taiwan can do one thing, that is COOK. The food there is SO good. They can cook Japanese food better than the Japanese... Korean food better than Koreans. I am NOT kidding you. Everything I have ever had in Taiwan was DELICIOUS. Stinky tofu... oyster pancake... shaved ice... BEST MILK TEA IN THE WORLD.
UGH. I wanna go back to Taiwan. Winter Break maybe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OH, and I took studio photos there last time when I was 16. Hahaha, maybe I should show you guys some of them. Oh, wow, that was so long ago... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want to take more again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now that I don't have braces.

Kelly - I wish I could do that. But I don't know, I've told Adina this before, that even if someone is mean to me, I just can't be a bitch back. Hahaha.. so if it even comes up to it dragging out till school starts.. I'll go up to the room, and yell at him then and end it in face. That would be the best hahah.. if it ever came to him not calling me back. -_- I have no desire to continue it.

Mari - Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees. I wanna go to Brazil. I think Brazilian women are hot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just like you are! Hahaha... Well.. yeah. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A LOT of super models are from Brazils. I LOVE hispanics too. My ex was Mexican. Actually... I saw a lot of him tonight at the Lion Dance.. since yeah.. he is there at the school and everything... *sigh*

And not to brag or anything, but you would love Celine Dion's My Heart Will Go On if I sang it. Heh. Heh.

Karin - I took like.. 7 years of Chinese, I am serious. I cannot speak a bit of it. But I am FLUENT in Taiwanese. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can understand it when I'm listening to Mandarin.. but I try to speak it I get horrible. I know more Japanese and Spanish than Mandarin. Sad...

Nora - I wanna get as far as you in school! Wow. I wish I could afford grad school. Schooling here is ridiculously expensive. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Samantha - I am so sad you are having a bad time at work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hate it when people are being unfair to the Bimbos. But it'll get better! I'm sending good wishes your way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I LOVE HALLOWEEN. Best holiday evar. :3 Free candy what?


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 14, 2008)

Adina you look adorable as usual!  I think that you look tiny and I agree with Karin that your waist is tiny! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is anyone watching SNL (Saturday Night Live) tonight.  I can't wait to see how Michael Phelps does.  And I also hope that Tina Fey comes back to do Sarah Palin because I think that she is a dead ringer for her.  

Now don't laugh but I bought the new New Kids on the Block cd yesterday and I really like it.  I used to love them when I was little.

Rbella I hope that you are doing well!  I am worried sick about you and Mr Rbella!!


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 14, 2008)

Yay rbella is back!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mari - Same for Taiwanese. The language sounds nothing but slang and there's no nice polite way of asking someone to do anything for you in Taiwanese! It's hilarious!


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 14, 2008)

So where are my fashionistas? _*calls for Adina, Momma Spy and everyone else*_





 I need to get a "briefcase" for carrying files to and from court and for when I work at home. I'm looking at these:

Kate Spade Savona Malea Tote




KS Carnaby Street Alize




KS Tarrytown Charlotte




Coach TransAtlantic Business Tote
http://s7d2.scene7.com/is/image/Coac...ont?$maintest$

Coach Hamptons Leather Flap Tote
http://s7d2.scene7.com/is/image/Coac...ont?$maintest$

Which do you like?  I'll probably get a black one to start with and then maybe later a brown or white one so I've got a tote that will go with any outfit.  I just can't plop down $1000 or more for two totes right now.  Once I get some opinions, I'll tell y'all which I like best.  TIA!


----------



## laperle (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Kensie - I really wanna visit Ghana. You make it sound like so much fun! But really, you all should come to Taiwan where all the heat and mosquitoes are! No, I'm just kidding, but seriously, if people in Taiwan can do one thing, that is COOK. The food there is SO good. They can cook Japanese food better than the Japanese... Korean food better than Koreans. I am NOT kidding you. Everything I have ever had in Taiwan was DELICIOUS. Stinky tofu... oyster pancake... shaved ice... BEST MILK TEA IN THE WORLD.
UGH. I wanna go back to Taiwan. Winter Break maybe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OH, and I took studio photos there last time when I was 16. Hahaha, maybe I should show you guys some of them. Oh, wow, that was so long ago... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want to take more again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now that I don't have braces._

 
Parkie, I've already hooked up with a taiwanese. Period. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Mari - Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees. I wanna go to Brazil. I think Brazilian women are hot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just like you are! Hahaha... Well.. yeah. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A LOT of super models are from Brazils. I LOVE hispanics too. My ex was Mexican. Actually... I saw a lot of him tonight at the Lion Dance.. since yeah.. he is there at the school and everything... *sigh*

And not to brag or anything, but you would love Celine Dion's My Heart Will Go On if I sang it. Heh. Heh._

 
If you love me, don't bring me My Heart Will Go On. You can sing all Celine Dion you want, but this one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And you are welcome to come. You're gonna like it, we have mosquitos and heat, too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Here you can go clubbing and drinking with me, 'cos you're legal! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_ Karin - I took like.. 7 years of Chinese, I am serious. I cannot speak a bit of it. But I am FLUENT in Taiwanese. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can understand it when I'm listening to Mandarin.. but I try to speak it I get horrible. I know more Japanese and Spanish than Mandarin. Sad..._

 
I love Wong Kar-Wai's 2046 movie 'cos he puts people speaking different languages to each other together. So, I can really see the difference between Japanese, Mandarin and Cantonese. Cantonese sounds so much fun. If it these languages were accents from brazilian regions, Cantonese would be Rio and Mandarin would be Sao Paulo.


----------



## laperle (Sep 14, 2008)

Karin, I like 3 of them a lot, but the last one would be my choice.


----------



## Zantedge (Sep 14, 2008)

I like the second one or the third one best!


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Parkie, I've already hooked up with a taiwanese. Period. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you love me, don't bring me My Heart Will Go On. You can sing all Celine Dion you want, but this one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And you are welcome to come. You're gonna like it, we have mosquitos and heat, too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Here you can go clubbing and drinking with me, 'cos you're legal! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love Wong Kar-Wai's 2046 movie 'cos he puts people speaking different languages to each other together. So, I can really see the difference between Japanese, Mandarin and Cantonese. Cantonese sounds so much fun. If it these languages were accents from brazilian regions, Cantonese would be Rio and Mandarin would be Sao Paulo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Really?! So you've been to Taiwan then? O_O?

Hahah, well, I'm not a big fan of Celine Dion, but I do like that song. xD I'm a sap. End of story. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, I think Brazil and Taiwanese are pretty similar in terms of location near the equator, that sort of thing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So.. humidity.. heat.. mosquitoes?! They LOVE ME. I hate mosquitoes, but out of my family, I'm the targeted one. And... yeah, I'm allergic to them. The bites swell like a mother and blister up later. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, Japanese is so different to Mandarin and Cantonese.
Mandarin is soo.. formal/polite sounding. Cantonese and Taiwanese (actually the language is called.. Hakka?) are very crude and phonetic!


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 14, 2008)

Karin - I like the third one best too!


----------



## laperle (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Really?! So you've been to Taiwan then? O_O?

Hahah, well, I'm not a big fan of Celine Dion, but I do like that song. xD I'm a sap. End of story. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, I think Brazil and Taiwanese are pretty similar in terms of location near the equator, that sort of thing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So.. humidity.. heat.. mosquitoes?! They LOVE ME. I hate mosquitoes, but out of my family, I'm the targeted one. And... yeah, I'm allergic to them. The bites swell like a mother and blister up later. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, Japanese is so different to Mandarin and Cantonese.
Mandarin is soo.. formal/polite sounding. Cantonese and Taiwanese (actually the language is called.. Hakka?) are very crude and phonetic! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No, he is a filmmaker and was presenting his film in one of the many film festivals I've worked for. There was a party, lots of gin tonic for me. His english was limited to run after me saying 'Aluvyuu' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Girl, mosquitos LOVE/ADORE me. I smell something they like. They think my legs are super yummy. I'm allergic too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe they prefer the allergics???? WTH?


I agree. Japanese is completely different! Mandarin sound polite and Cantonese is like Rio. It has a strange swing, like people are singing a strange melody as they speak. I love languages. And I watch films made in every corner of the world (or meet their directors), so I love feeling the languages' melodies.


----------



## laperle (Sep 14, 2008)

OK, I think the third one is way too squared and plain and obvious.

The last one is a poshy one for a lawyer. 

My second choice would be the second one, if you're going for something with a hint of informal.


----------



## Zantedge (Sep 14, 2008)

I really think they do target the people with allergies... I'm allergic as well and they bite me like crazy. I think I'm allergic to all bug bites. Horseflies are the worst, those bites get HUGE and make me sick (like actually ill lol). But luckily I've only been bit by one those once...


----------



## laperle (Sep 14, 2008)

Random: Parkie, I hate when sasa.com is out of Evian's Water Spray. My shopping bag is full, I wanna place the order and Evian is out of sotck


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 14, 2008)

Karin I like the third Kate Spade bag that you listed.  The coach ones look almost too casual.


----------



## laperle (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zantedge* 

 
_I really think they do target the people with allergies... I'm allergic as well and they bite me like crazy. I think I'm allergic to all bug bites. Horseflies are the worst, those bites get HUGE and make me sick (like actually ill lol). But luckily I've only been bit by one those once..._

 
OMG. Poor thing. 

I'm glad there's no horseflies (I had to google them) here, just regular blood sucking mosquitos (in Rio) and some other crappy other types. There's a freakin' mosquito here that transmits 2 diseases! I don't like sucking insects. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, it seems we exhale some smell they like. If I'm with a bunch of people in the evening, in a opened nature area, I'm the only target  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But it seems the regular mosquito is the one that likes me.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 14, 2008)

OMG seriously! Everyone who's like.. not allergic, they get passed over. :|
WHY?! My WHOLE arm swelled up before because of a mosquito bite. The tiger mosquitoes are the WORST. They're not even the big ones. The small ones are the ones to be scared of. They're black with white stripes, look them up on Wikipedia, tell me that's not scary!

Anyways, yeah... I hate it when things are out of stock right when I'm about to order too! I'm so sorry that happened to you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Found a studio pic of mine in a random photobucket of mine! Heehee. I was 16 here. And I used to have bleached hair! Wow, I was SUCH a rebel then.
I would have liked this picture better if they didn't tape my eyelids.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 14, 2008)

Asian tiger mosquito - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
OH GOD. The mosquito. LOOK AT IT. That will give me nightmares!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 14, 2008)

Pretty picture Elaine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  You are so pretty!

That mosquito is gross!


----------



## laperle (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_OMG seriously! Everyone who's like.. not allergic, they get passed over. :|
WHY?! My WHOLE arm swelled up before because of a mosquito bite. The tiger mosquitoes are the WORST. They're not even the big ones. The small ones are the ones to be scared of. They're black with white stripes, look them up on Wikipedia, tell me that's not scary!

Anyways, yeah... I hate it when things are out of stock right when I'm about to order too! I'm so sorry that happened to you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Found a studio pic of mine in a random photobucket of mine! Heehee. I was 16 here. And I used to have bleached hair! Wow, I was SUCH a rebel then.
I would have liked this picture better if they didn't tape my eyelids. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think I know what the tiger mosquito is and I'm not going wiki, because insects creep me out. Why do cockroaches exist???? Tell me, people! Why?? They are the most disgusting things ever. 




Now, let's talk beauty:

SERIOUSLY, ELAINE: FUCK GRACE PARK!!!! YOU LOOK LIKE *HEAVEN* (i'm posting italian style)

Parkie, now I want a photoshoot too! 

I had orange/red hair (and brows) for 5 years.  I only stopped, 'cos my hair can't take much.


----------



## laperle (Sep 14, 2008)

yeah, they taped you.... but it's hardly noticed. in my perception.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 14, 2008)

OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG ROACHES MAKE ME EEEEEEEEEEK.
I used to have my mom kill them when I was little. She was my hero! Off her slipper would come and SMACK SMACK SMACK it was a dead buggie! OMG. She's so brave. Those little things freak me OUTTTT.

Karin - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish I could look like that without make-up. Heh. Heh. You have no idea. NO idea how much make-up they put on me and how much air-brushing happened. Hahahah. Wow, I was cake face. I wanted to slap myself and see how much powder came off, seriously.

Mari - Ahhh. I wanna do that again Winter Break. Seriously. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There's.. 29 other pictures, but I don't want to put them up. That's my favorite one out of the entire set. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got to have 3 separate outfits, one was a dress, one was my outfit (which is in that picture), and the last was an outfit from the place, very Asian Popstar looking. Hahaha. It was awful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would totally wear heels this time because I didn't then. I got a little photo album with all the pictures.. and a CD with them. It cost about... between $200 - $300 for it. The backdrops were awesome too. And they did your make-up and hair for you. They flat-ironed my hair there.. and they curled it once too.

And you can see in that picture, I had green streaks in my hair too! I LOVED Teal. And I still do.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I enjoy Hallowe'en. A lot of places don't celebrate it, though. _

 
I hate halloween! Scary scary holiday!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Adina - You look absolutely beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you dearie!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Adina,no need to worry, you look fantastic, as always!!! I love u!_

 
I love you more rbella!!! Thanks darling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_THE BOOBS THING IS HILAAARIOUS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Adina, you are indeed Poderosa. Those boobs are big!_

 
LOL, thanks Mari. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_You look gorgeous, my darling.  Look how tiny that waist of yours is!  I love the outside of that house you're at, too.  Very pretty.

What did you wear for your makeups?  I love the eyes and lips!_

 
Oh Karin, I <3 you!! 

I am wearing on the eyes: Macroviolet fluidline and bare study as bases, violet trance, cranberry, fig 1, and shore leave on the eye. Mac Macroviolet and smashbox jet set liner in black, the new chanel volume and curl mascara which is quite possibly the most amazing mascara i have ever used. Ummm, smashbox primer lite, smashbox blush, smashbox gossamer double ended lip pencil, chanel glossimer and tons of other stuff im sure im missing. This look was lots of work, haha. 

Thanks for the waist comment. Goodness I am so hell bent on losing a bit more! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Adina you look adorable as usual!  I think that you look tiny and I agree with Karin that your waist is tiny! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you so much Katie!!
Didn't catch SNL since im not really a fan. Hope its good though!
Ohh, and I won't laugh if you promise not to laugh at me still loving my Backstreet Boys Cds, hehe

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_So where are my fashionistas? *calls for Adina, Momma Spy and everyone else*





 I need to get a "briefcase" for carrying files to and from court and for when I work at home. I'm looking at these:_

 
You have come to the right place Karin! I shall do my best to advise you :-D
 K, so you want something thats practical, functional and most importantly, stylish. Something that says you mean business. I would go with Coach Transatlantic as a first option.


----------



## laperle (Sep 14, 2008)

Roaches? Little? Here they are HUGE. uuhhg! 

Do it again! It's fun. OK... You so have to do it and make a martial arts kickass set with swords! But glam clothing, like these chicks in action movies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd love to see the asian popstar look, must be fun! Did they give you a microphone and all? 

This photo session thing is cool and it's like being treated like a star. It's good for everyone and it's fun! 

I see the teal. Back in my teenage, it was way too expensive to import colored dyes from the US, and we didn't have much money. I had to stick with my orange/red.


----------



## laperle (Sep 14, 2008)

I want Macroviolet so much. And all the other fluidlines I don't have. I'm a liner person. And a mascara whore


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 14, 2008)

Alrighty ladies, this old woman needs to go to bed. Goodness, 23 and I can't stay up


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 14, 2008)

Night Adina!


----------



## laperle (Sep 14, 2008)

Bye, Poderosa. Sleep well, have sweet dreams.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 14, 2008)

Night Adina!
I'm trying to find the popstar picture. Hahahha.
I don't really like it though. My personal opinion.
I look so fake. Guh.


----------



## laperle (Sep 14, 2008)

Katie, since I'm in a daring mood, I have to tell you:


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 14, 2008)

Woooot. To me looking way older than 16 in this pic. Hahah. But the fan was funny. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For some reason, the fan pictures make me laugh, they're so silly to me. Hahaha. I wonder what made the fan type of picture glamorous?

And no smiles. Because I had braces then. Hahahaha...


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 14, 2008)

I am off to bed as well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Have a good night everyone!

Mari those bananas totally made my night!  Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  They are too funny!


----------



## laperle (Sep 14, 2008)

Good night, Katie. Sleep with the angels.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 14, 2008)

Awww, Katie you have a good night. Those bananas remind me of you always mi amor.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 14, 2008)

Double post. D:


----------



## laperle (Sep 14, 2008)

Double here too.

So, I'll use the space to talk about the FAN-FUN 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You look way younger. Our face goes less round when we age. 

The problem with this pic is that you don't look comfy. The outfit is not as bad as I thought! I was thinking something really white/silvery/froufrou/tulle/platform boots. No doubt this look makes you look even younger than 16.

I think the use of fans in photos is a funny thing. It helps giving movement to the hair and feel the empty spaces, in a technical point of view. In the iconic pov, it's like you flow, you're sexy, this kinda thing. 

Thanks for posting!

Oh, is that earring really long turning necklace???


----------



## laperle (Sep 14, 2008)

Specktra is acting weird for me


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 14, 2008)

^^ I guess so. Hahaha. But I guess I look so... stiff hahaha.
And that outfit is sooo little kid! Hahaha, I wish I was wearing something different, but I hate Taiwan style clothes, they look like that. That was the least worst of all the outfits. Heh.

I guess that's an apt explanation. That's so hilarious though. xD I still think fans are really super funny. Heh.

And it's just a really long earring. Hahaha. Nothing more.


----------



## laperle (Sep 14, 2008)

I don't wear earrings like that because I have panic of getting them stuck in something and hurt my ears... I adore jewelry, it was my occupation 'til I got beat down by depression. 

I'll go back to it when I'm 100% again and also Stylist/Style Consultant


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 14, 2008)

Oh hahaha. They were clip on. Since it was from the studio. No way was I going to use an actual.. piercing/stud type of earring from there. O_O So yeah, if it snagged.. no danger! xD

Ah! You made jewelry?! Why is your life so cool compared to mine?!


----------



## laperle (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Oh hahaha. They were clip on. Since it was from the studio. No way was I going to use an actual.. piercing/stud type of earring from there. O_O So yeah, if it snagged.. no danger! xD

Ah! You made jewelry?! Why is your life so cool compared to mine?!_

 
Because I'm almost 10 older? 

I was in the Cinema biz, but the whole frenzy was literally making me ill (frequent visits to ER), it's way too much stress. I love it. I wish my body and mind were stronger to take that pressure. But it's crazy. Your life depends on always changing schedules, you often have to work 18 hours a day and the list goes on. 

So, I decided to drop it (I still get job offers, though) and try to go back to the University, study something else. I gave up when I saw I could sign in a Professionalizing Jewelry Designer course. So, yeah, I did make jewels, but I dropped in the middle of the course due to depression. 

I intend to go back and finish and also go for a Image and Style Consultant course. 

And next tuesday I'm finally going out of my nest to start a Pro Make Up Qualification course. This one is just to help with the depression. My therapist thinks I have to pick two activities that I don't feel professional pressure on me to get back to a normal routine, before going back to the career thing.

I love learning, so I can go for a lot of things


----------



## laperle (Sep 14, 2008)

I gave my best rings to my mom. 

And kept the ugly ones for myself. 

And I love working with wax casting too, I've made rings, pendants, earrings. But I haven't taken them to the guy who'll make the prototype yet.


----------



## laperle (Sep 14, 2008)

Parkie, I'm older, but I still have to wear acne dressing on my face full of pimples! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My aesthetician said I'll probably have acne problems for a loooong time (like even after 40). This sucks!


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 14, 2008)

I see... that's so awesome. I guess it's a lot of hard work, but it sounds rewarding if you really love it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish I could say the same for me, but I still have no idea what I want to do... so yeah...

I'm going to go to bed early. I'm really tired. (Kung fu tends to do that!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good night Mari.


----------



## laperle (Sep 14, 2008)

Good night, sweetie. I loved your pics! Thanks for sharing.

I'm still pretty confused about what path to follow. I'll get there some day. 

Kung fu kick-ass (tell my what's your "school" later... Eagle, Tiger, etc. I love the names!)

Good night and dream of you many great experiences to come! :*


----------



## nunu (Sep 14, 2008)

Adina you look gorgeous!!

Elaine i HATE cockroaches too they freak me out!

Karen i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the seocond bag!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 14, 2008)

oooh, I just logged in and that pic of Elaine is so cute, i love it.

I'm trying to organize my stash today so I bought some bins from IKEA. How do you girls organize your lipsticks?


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_So where are my fashionistas? *calls for Adina, Momma Spy and everyone else*





 I need to get a "briefcase" for carrying files to and from court and for when I work at home. I'm looking at these:

Kate Spade Savona Malea Tote




KS Carnaby Street Alize




KS Tarrytown Charlotte



_

 
Karin, if I'm not late, I vote for the second one, very cute yet classy


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks for your input, ladies.  The second bag is my favorite, too.  Now I just need to see if I can find it here in Omaha.  I'll have to check out and see what else is available, too.


----------



## stv578 (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Thanks for your input, ladies. The second bag is my favorite, too. Now I just need to see if I can find it here in Omaha. I'll have to check out and see what else is available, too._

 
A late response, but while I like the second in terms of looks, the first one looks more structured, therefore may be better if you intend on carrying documents in it.  The third one I really dislike.  Oh, and hi!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Cam-cam, the second one all the way! Sometimes I have problems with boots 'cos some of them are made for people with very skinny legs and I have a voluptuous calf. 

See? You girls are boobalicious and I got calfs??? WTF? CALF?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Stop it. My legs are like chicken legs...the boots probably wont even stand up on me, my legs are like twigs. All I want is size D boobs, flat stomach, big firm butt, thick thighs and calves....IS THAT TOO MUCH TO ASK?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Instead I get size H boobs, an okay stomach, and no butt or legs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Hi bimbos! I am still here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here is my new FOTD:

http://specktra.net/f166/humid-pink-...e-fotd-113390/

Now I will read your posts here..._

 
You are gorgeous...ive missed you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Oh snap! And I found a 3.4 oz bottle of Vera Wang Princess at Costco for $46 SCORE!!! No paying $70 here!

They also had Ed Hardy.. Juicy.. Nina by Nina Ricci.. Angel, Burberry... Dolce and Gabanna Light blue (can't spell that). If you have a Costco near you GO AND GET SOMETHING. Ugh. I was so surprised and happy. I've been wanting Vera Wang Princess forever! Uhm... lemme see.. they also had some Ralph Lauren.. Calvin Klein Euphoria too. All for $46 each. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I dont know where the Costco is around me...but my question is, is there only ONE Ed Hardy perfume? Because I got a sample once and I love it, but before I buy a bottle I want to make sure its the same perfume...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I hope everyone is fine here, i'm sorry haven't been able to catch up with all the talk on this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it all piled up when i went on holliday! But i promise that i'll read all the posts. I miss you all!

Btw, i have applied for my master's and so far got accepted at one of the universities that i have appllied to wish me luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
#1 I miss you
#2 GOOD LUCK! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



#3 Post more FOTDs heehee

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_





 I finally finished my work deadline YAY!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Never leave me again.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Fake hair is just awesome! I'm 100% pro fake hair, because my hair doesn't grow well and I have to keep it shoulder lenght tops. So, if I ever feel in a Botticelli's Venus mood, I have to go fake. And if I'm having a bad/dirty hair day, I go fake.

Going fake makes the best pics! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My hair grows sooooooooo slow. And its FRAGILE. It grows like an inch every year (ridiculous). But Ive finally gotten it to a length that I like. I just want 5 more inches and Ill be good, I think. I hate the feeling of having fake hair though, I want it ALL to be mine. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Hahah, well, I'm trying to grow out my hair as long as possible. Thanks to my dad forcing me to keep it around chin length-shoulder length of the past 18 years of my life._

 
I had friends whose parents wouldnt let them cut it. They forced them to keep it long. Ummmm.....no. I cant wait til I have a daughter...I cant wait to let her make her own choices about her appearance. Even as far as tattoos and piercings go...if she is not a really young teen, Ill consider it. I just want a daughter LOL....not yet though!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_katie je suis jealous--sock hop? ahhh sounded like a killer cco haul!


My day is all messed up, I rolled in at 2 this morning (no, I wasn't drinking, just drove out of town to catch up with old high school friends). got up at 7. feel so out of it. argh. hopefully i can recover tomorrow, but i have some house stuff to do, oh and study for class on monday. really not wanting to continue in this class at all. *sigh* but I will stick it out since I keep flip flopping._

 
I still have my sock hop backup...unopened. I wonder if Ill ever get through my first sock hop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I usually get 5 or 6 hours of sleep a night...MAYBE more, but usually 5....my diet and sleep habits and everything else is poor but I must be used to it, because I can function on little sleep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_ 
I'm very messy with the glue! It would suck if someone got the glue into their eye and it was glued shut so it's like they were winking all night._

 




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_my hair stopped growing like 3 years ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so i'm glad i found me some hair extensions! _

 
How has ur hair been lately?? Any better?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Dude, with all this love for Earthly Riches,* I might have to look into laying my hands on it one of these days! *That's a pretty fantastic haul, G. No worries about the paints - I can't blame other people for loving them, too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm really loving Base Light lately. It adds more shimmer and fun to a bunch of stuff. I love paints. 

I wanted to cry when I looked at the schedule at work today - I've not had two days scheduled off in a row for 4 or 5 weeks now, so I was really looking forward to my scheduled days off Tuesday/Wednesday. They changed the schedule. I only have Tuesday off now. So yet another week of one day off, six days on. This is KILLING me, because I hate my job more and more. I'm so painfully bored that I just want to sit down and give up. I don't, but. And with so much time there, when I get home, I just sleep, so I don't even have time left to feed my brain or do any of the things I need to do. Guh. Anyhow, that's that. It's damn hard to make myself do this shit when all I have to look forward to is... more shit. You know? Sigh._

 
No no missy. What YOU need to be trying to do is getting ur hands on Merrily. End of story. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want a paint. 

And tell me about it....ur schedule sounds like mine. Ill elaborate in another post...I still have 3 pages of bimbo chat to catch up on LOL


----------



## User93 (Sep 14, 2008)

Oh *CAM* you can never have it all i guees (well, only if plastic surgeon helps you). I like my ass to be honest, and my belly is ok, its pretty flat, could be more of course. But i have A-B boobs :/ Wait a second, you said H boobs? HOW Big are they??? OMG. Hearing of yours and Adinas boobs is like hearing about other universes for me lmao.

*Elaine*, you look so cute on those pics! You have a very unusual but very beautiful face features. I like exotic beauties a lot!

*Nunu* - congrats! I wish you all the best in your studuies, I understand how tough college is sometimes, but you gonna make it, girl. Oh I gonna become a bookworm so soon.

*Karin*, I like the 1st bag most of all, 2nd one Is cute too. 3rd looks a little bit boring to me, its way too usual.

*Laperle*, Mari, oooi! I loved playing with wax when I was a kid, I always ended up with some ugly ass creations, wax all over the kitchen table and my grandma damn mad at me screaming i will never see wax again
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Shadowy Lady* - I'm lame and I cant find that names chart again, I'm not sure how to spell your name right, can i use Saaaadeeh? Or just call you sister Aquarius 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm lovin your new FOTD!




Damn, Its over midnight and im here traslating boring french article from a business magasine. I had the whole week to do it, but was hoping it will magically disappear
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It didnt however, so i'm here doing it now.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_ 
I could write a whole book about my trips to africa. It's definitely different compared to America but it's lots of fun.
If any of you want me to expand on anything, I'll be glad to!_

 
Sounds awesome!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_It makes me sad, but I can't skate. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me neither. Im not physical at all. cant skate, cant ride a bike, cant do much of anything.
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Ugh. I'm trying to paint my nails, and it is going on all clumpy and streaky. OPI, YOU ARE BETTER THAN THIS. STOP BEING A JERK._

 
Just painted my toes yesterday with OPI Dont Socra-tease me. Which is a bright orangey fruit punch-y color

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Ladies, I am back and I had a great time! Lisa Lampanelli was so hilarious!!!!


Ladies, do I look a bit thinner? I hope so cause thats a goal of mine._

 
Omg...Adina you are so cute. Like seriously....I love your fashion...you always look good no matter what! I wish I could be like that....me next to you is like...Im a bum lol. I care about my appearance but I dont seem to be that *into* fashion or something. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You definetly look thinner! Im glad you had a good time

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Adina,no need to worry, you look fantastic, as always!!! I love u!_

 
I love you...I hope everythings okay.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_ They can cook Japanese food better than the Japanese... Korean food better than Koreans. I am NOT kidding you. Everything I have ever had in Taiwan was DELICIOUS. Stinky tofu... oyster pancake... shaved ice... BEST MILK TEA IN THE WORLD.


 Now that I don't have braces.


I LOVE HALLOWEEN. Best holiday evar. :3 Free candy what?_

 
Whats milk tea? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I should have gotten braces...

Aaaaaaaand Halloween used to be fun, now it just hurts my teeth. I wanted to get dressed up SO BAD last year and I didnt...sigh.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_ 

Which do you like? I'll probably get a black one to start with and then maybe later a brown or white one so I've got a tote that will go with any outfit. I just can't plop down $1000 or more for two totes right now. Once I get some opinions, I'll tell y'all which I like best. TIA!_

 
I like the second one best. Hate the third 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_They think my legs are super yummy._

 
Dont we all? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_ 




Found a studio pic of mine in a random photobucket of mine! Heehee. I was 16 here. And I used to have bleached hair! Wow, I was SUCH a rebel then.
I would have liked this picture better if they didn't tape my eyelids. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Tape your eyelids??

You look gorgeous! I was just trying to put hot pink and electric blue streaks in my hair, but since Ive dyed my hair black, 40 volume developer and bleach just wont lift the black out. So I ended up with red streaks...the same color Im trying to get OUT of my hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh well!



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Specktra is acting weird for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It has been for the past few days, for me too.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Parkie, I'm older, but I still have to wear acne dressing on my face full of pimples! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My aesthetician said I'll probably have acne problems for a loooong time (like even after 40). This sucks!_

 
I have bad acne as well. Thank God for makeup, but ugh....I just wish to have a smooth face. I hate hate hate acne. Im gonna start Birth control again, to maybe relieve some of the acne. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_ 
I'm trying to organize my stash today so I bought some bins from IKEA. How do you girls organize your lipsticks?_

 
I think The Container Store or something, has a lipstick organizer. I think...I remember seeing some in that thread where you can show off your stash? I really really want a lipstick organizer....I keep going through my cheap little Caboodles traincase and picking up a lipstick...no, no, no, no, no, no, no THERE IT IS!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_Oh *CAM* you can never have it all i guees (well, only if plastic surgeon helps you). I like my ass to be honest, and my belly is ok, its pretty flat, could be more of course. But i have A-B boobs :/ Wait a second, you said H boobs? HOW Big are they??? OMG. Hearing of yours and Adinas boobs is like hearing about other universes for me lmao._

 
Haha...I posted some pics back like a couple weeks ago or something. They are GINORMOUS lol. I would love to have a smaller chest. I hate being stared at for my boobs....

Id kill for your LOOOOOOOONG hair!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You are so gorgeous girl


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 14, 2008)

Okay I hope you guys dont get annoyed at my back to back posts....when I try to multi quote too many posts, it deletes some of them randomly?

Anyways yesterday i got my hair cut...lots of layers. It really needed the cut...it was so unhealthy, damaged, dry, thin at the ends. Overprocessed, because of all the color and treatments I do on it. I have a lot of pretty and bouncy layers now....Ill take a pic for you guys soon. I like it a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hung out with my friend from work last night...that was nice. Then hung out with my best girlfriend, havent seen her since June. That was nice....I got home at 4AM lol

I have to work everyday this week. Monday I work 8 hours. Tuesday I work 6 hours. Wednesday and Thursday I work 8-9 hours at the salon, then right after the salon I go straight to the pharmacy to work until 10. Friday I work 8 hours or so. Saturday i work 7-8 hours. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I offered to work extra a bit....I could really use the money! (Hey I have to pay for those thigh high hooker boots, dont i?) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 With all the MAC collections coming out, and other things I need, plus bills....I need to work a lot.

So this will mean working, eating VERY late (which ive been kind of trying not to do), staying on Specktra to catch up, not having a social life....Oh well.

We have no food in this house. This is my day off....I havent even showered. Arguing with my ex AGAIN. Aaaaaaand BUGS SEEM TO RULE THIS HOUSE. There are more bugs in here than there are people. They do it to terrify me, i swear. I cant wait until its cold, so there wont be any bugs around. Everywhere I turn, theres a bug hangin out!!


----------



## laperle (Sep 14, 2008)

CAM-CAM and Anita, why haven't you say something on my Ice Queen FOTD? No love for me anymore, Nita??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Cam, I have a lot of portuguese blood on me, they have large calfs. It sucks for boots, trust me.

Anita's pic are gorgeous too. Why do we have to be insecure being all gorgeous bimbos?? Nita, I'll punch your bf on the face next time I hear he's treating you bad.

Random, weird stuff: I dreamt of the Hanson brothers this night. WEIRD.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Elaine i HATE cockroaches too they freak me out!_

 
They really are the worst kind of bug in the world. Tied with mosquitoes. Heh.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_oooh, I just logged in and that pic of Elaine is so cute, i love it.

I'm trying to organize my stash today so I bought some bins from IKEA. How do you girls organize your lipsticks?_

 
Thank you so much sweetie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I throw my lipsticks in a three drawer thingy. Haha... I don't really organize them. I don't have TOO many thank goodness.
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I dont know where the Costco is around me...but my question is, is there only ONE Ed Hardy perfume? Because I got a sample once and I love it, but before I buy a bottle I want to make sure its the same perfume..._

 
I believe there's only one Ed Hardy perfume for women. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I had friends whose parents wouldnt let them cut it. They forced them to keep it long. Ummmm.....no. I cant wait til I have a daughter...I cant wait to let her make her own choices about her appearance. Even as far as tattoos and piercings go...if she is not a really young teen, Ill consider it. I just want a daughter LOL....not yet though!_

 
Oh. I had the exact opposite. Once it got a certain length, I had to cut it yet again... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I personally don't want kids, but if I did... I would let her make her own choices as well about her own appearance. For sure. Well, about piercings and tattoos.. I won't have a problem if they don't interfere negatively in her life (lifestyle.. where it's placed...) But absolutely no tramp stamps. >[ (hope I don't offend anyone.)


----------



## laperle (Sep 14, 2008)

I've spent my childhood short-haired with bangs because I wouldn't let my comb my hair (hurted so much), so she just took me to the hairdresser and said: CUT. 

In another side, I've met a 9 yo girl once who never had her hair cut in her life NEVER. I had short hair back then and she begged her mom to cut like mine and her mom said 'no way!'


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_*Elaine*, you look so cute on those pics! You have a very unusual but very beautiful face features. I like exotic beauties a lot!




_

 
Thank you! But omgsh, you are definitely the exotic beauty not me! You have such a nice figure! And I'm jealous of your long hair!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Whats milk tea? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I should have gotten braces...

Aaaaaaaand Halloween used to be fun, now it just hurts my teeth. I wanted to get dressed up SO BAD last year and I didnt...sigh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Milk tea is only one of the best teas in the world! It's made with tea and lots of milk and usually has boba in it. It's a treat from Taiwan. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You can find them in Asian tea shops, but nothing beats the ones in Taiwan.

I wanna be a Mafia girl for Halloween. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or an Asian Triad girl (Chinese Mafia). Hahaha. Black suit, white collared shirt with red tie. Black stiletto heels, and hair pulled sharply back into a ponytail. Red lips, black eyeliner. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Tape your eyelids??

You look gorgeous! I was just trying to put hot pink and electric blue streaks in my hair, but since Ive dyed my hair black, 40 volume developer and bleach just wont lift the black out. So I ended up with red streaks...the same color Im trying to get OUT of my hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh well!_

 
They put eyelid tape on me to try and get me to have double lids that Asians lack. Sorely hated it and my eyes felt weird all day.

And I wanna see your new hair cut!!!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_CAM-CAM and Anita, why haven't you say something on my Ice Queen FOTD? No love for me anymore, Nita??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Cam, I have a lot of portuguese blood on me, they have large calfs. It sucks for boots, trust me.

Anita's pic are gorgeous too. Why do we have to be insecure being all gorgeous bimbos?? Nita, I'll punch your bf on the face next time I hear he's treating you bad.

Random, weird stuff: I dreamt of the Hanson brothers this night. WEIRD._

 
Noooo! I havent seen it yet....I try to go to the bimbo thread first, then the color collections, then FOTDs...I will look! I can already guess how you will look: gorgeous. 

If I had nice calves, I wouldnt bother wearing boots. I'd be too busy...showin off my calves LOL

I forgot to mention...Anita...your bf sucks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dont let him make you feel so bad about yourself. You deserve the world, and he needs to give it to you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I almost listened to MMM-bop from hansen last night. but my friend wouldnt let me LOL

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_ 
I believe there's only one Ed Hardy perfume for women. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha good, i should get the Ed Hardy perfume then. Yummmyyyyy.


----------



## User93 (Sep 14, 2008)

*Mari*, gatinha, i'm going there right now, I haven't seen it yet. This french is just killin me! You know I love you, girl. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 HANSON brothers? Damn hun, you worry me!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Those pics are good, i'll post (MAYBE) some pic where i look really dorky later. 

*Cam*, oh i get you in this, in the summer i was working like crazy, to get some money. This new MAC collections just make me wanna get those money. I study a lot, i used to sleep properly only on Sundays, But next week my extra classes start. So I will be studyn 7 days a week. I sleep about 4 hours a day in general I guess. But I even like this way of living, I gotta keep myself occupied, or the depression would hit me again. After 5 days spent at home without leaving just laying on the bed I was really happy when I got some job to have the reason to quit the house. 

Girl, I'm going right now to look for your boobs.. I gotta see them. Its like the 8th wonder of the world.

*Added*:* CAM... *I know he is a jerk sometimes. The worst thing ever is that i never know for sure if its him acting like a jerk or me being a pathetic emo. This week we've seen each other like.. so little. He comes late, making me feel he's getting away from me. I've cried my eyes out yesterday, they are still fucking red, but if he gonna leave me, what can i do, right? I'll try not to annoy him for now, and if he does on like that, well, that will be the end unfortunately. I feel awful without him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you sexy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wanna call you "mami" for some reason, no matter what you say about your heritage, you still look latin to me!

*Elaine*, thank you sooo much doll! MAFIA girl is sooooooo hot! I love mafia style and outfits. I see you rockin' it. I'll look for a mafia-styled pic of mine.

Girls, my hair are pretty damaged 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just cant make myself cut them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On the 2nd pic you can clearly see I have lack of boobies


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_I've spent my childhood short-haired with bangs because I wouldn't let my comb my hair (hurted so much), so she just took me to the hairdresser and said: CUT. 

In another side, I've met a 9 yo girl once who never had her hair cut in her life NEVER. I had short hair back then and she begged her mom to cut like mine and her mom said 'no way!'_

 
I think short hair suits you though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But yeah... parents and what they decide for their kids I'll never understand....


----------



## laperle (Sep 14, 2008)

I have crazy photoshoots but nothing professional. I was the "model" for a my friends fashion college once. Loooong time ago. I don't even know where those scans are.


I'm way too old to like Hanson. That's why they shouldn't be in my dream. Period.


----------



## laperle (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_I think short hair suits you though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But yeah... parents and what they decide for their kids I'll never understand...._

 
Elaine, my hair is mid-lenght. When I say short is boy short. My bro and I ended up looking like twins, except I always had pearl earrings on (mom obligated me to wear earrings, it's girl stuff she thinks)


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Ladies, I am back and I had a great time! Lisa Lampanelli was so hilarious!!!!

Ladies, do I look a bit thinner? I hope so cause thats a goal of mine._

 
GAHAHAHAH! I love Lisa Lampanelli! She is me in 20 years, I'm tellin' ya!
And I have to tell you, Adina, I think you have the perfect body. I'm jealous!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Kensie, you are so cool. How exotic and unique is to understand Ga?? I didn't even know Ga existed. I'll try to find something Ga spoken later._

 
I am pretty cool, huh? 
Different tribes in Ghana have their own language. The coastal language is Ga. I grew up speaking it but I stopped and now I can mainly understand it.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Kensie - I really wanna visit Ghana. You make it sound like so much fun! But really, you all should come to Taiwan where all the heat and mosquitoes are! No, I'm just kidding, but seriously, if people in Taiwan can do one thing, that is COOK. The food there is SO good. They can cook Japanese food better than the Japanese... Korean food better than Koreans. I am NOT kidding you. Everything I have ever had in Taiwan was DELICIOUS. Stinky tofu... oyster pancake... shaved ice... BEST MILK TEA IN THE WORLD.
UGH. I wanna go back to Taiwan. Winter Break maybe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My dad goes to Taiwan for business trips. From the pics he's shown me, it looks like a wonderful place. He told me he ate this fish that was STILL ALIVE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And he gets a lot of knock-off handbags but I personally prefer the real thing.

And your pictures are awesome.
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Is anyone watching SNL (Saturday Night Live) tonight. I can't wait to see how Michael Phelps does. And I also hope that Tina Fey comes back to do Sarah Palin because I think that she is a dead ringer for her. _

 
I watched a bit of it. I loved the pizzeria sketch where the waiter is like, " DO YOU SMELL THAT PEPPAH?!"


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_ Instead I get size H boobs, an okay stomach, and no butt or legs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I swear, you and I have the same body type. I have NO ASS. I've been doing squats, lunges, ass-clench moves... nothing.
I do have muscular legs from running/ hiking/biking a lot, though....

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_*Elaine*, you look so cute on those pics! You have a very unusual but very beautiful face features. I like exotic beauties a lot!_

 
I'm with you. I can appreciate an exotic beauty over a plain, ol' blonde with blue eyes. They're gorgeous, no doubt, but I think people with odd/ interesting features are so beautiful.



I'm loving all these model-y pictures you all have been posting. I've never taken part in a photo shoot as a model (always the photographer). I doubt I'd make that good of a model. But it looks fun. You all are so pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I think I'm gonna start looking for a job so I can make some more money! I looked for some during the summer, no one was hiring. Now, I'm applying everywhere.


----------



## laperle (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_*Mari*, gatinha, i'm going there right now, I haven't seen it yet. This french is just killin me! You know I love you, girl. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 HANSON brothers? Damn hun, you worry me!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Those pics are good, i'll post (MAYBE) some pic where i look really dorky later. 

*Cam*, oh i get you in this, in the summer i was working like crazy, to get some money. This new MAC collections just make me wanna get those money. I study a lot, i used to sleep properly only on Sundays, But next week my extra classes start. So I will be studyn 7 days a week. I sleep about 4 hours a day in general I guess. But I even like this way of living, I gotta keep myself occupied, or the depression would hit me again. After 5 days spent at home without leaving just laying on the bed I was really happy when I got some job to have the reason to quit the house. 

Girl, I'm going right now to look for your boobs.. I gotta see them. Its like the 8th wonder of the world.

*Added*:* CAM... *I know he is a jerk sometimes. The worst thing ever is that i never know for sure if its him acting like a jerk or me being a pathetic emo. This week we've seen each other like.. so little. He comes late, making me feel he's getting away from me. I've cried my eyes out yesterday, they are still fucking red, but if he gonna leave me, what can i do, right? I'll try not to annoy him for now, and if he does on like that, well, that will be the end unfortunately. I feel awful without him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you sexy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wanna call you "mami" for some reason, no matter what you say about your heritage, you still look latin to me!

*Elaine*, thank you sooo much doll!

Girls, my hair are pretty damaged 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just cant make myself cut them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On the 2nd pic you can clearly see I have lack of boobies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Nita, hair grows. That's what my mom said to me when she got me into the boy-short hair. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No traumas, really.

But, Nita... let her say. She's american. Latina actually doesn't exist in my book: it's a mix of white, black and natives. The people who get the mix more evident are called 'latinos'. 

Calling everyone from Latin America just latinos is as stupid as saying everybody from Eastern Europe are russian and everybody from Asia is japanese. There's actually a clear difference if you pay attention or if you are in one of those groups.


----------



## User93 (Sep 14, 2008)

Kensie, oh I agree. I dont wanna offend anyone, tastes just differ, but I like exotic beauty waaay more than "classic" one. I like how latin, hispanic, black, asian women look. And especially when people have mixed bloods, it makes such beautiful kind sometimes, with very exotic seducing features.


----------



## User93 (Sep 14, 2008)

*Mari*, oh Im sorry if i offended someone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I always thought latin exsists, like.. black, white, asian, latin. I'm not racist at all, I was just kidding, cause CAM said she has no latin heritage, but she just looks like that to me. And i find women from South America simply gorgeous, so I was definitely meaning in a good way


----------



## laperle (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_GAHAHAHAH!
I am pretty cool, huh? 
Different tribes in Ghana have their own language. The coastal language is Ga. I grew up speaking it but I stopped and now I can mainly understand it._

 
That's what I thought. There must be tons of languages in every African country. Like impossible to keep up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_ My dad goes to Taiwan for business trips. From the pics he's shown me, it looks like a wonderful place. He told me he ate this fish that was STILL ALIVE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And he gets a lot of knock-off handbags but I personally prefer the real thing._

 
Eating STILL ALIVE creatures will never happen to me. NEVER. 



Kensita, I liked you old avatar better. It was soooo much fun!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 14, 2008)

I agree, Anita.
And it's not even just race.
When people have big noses, slanty eyes, freckles, long necks, or whatever, I think that's really beautiful.

You see, I think there's a big difference between pretty and beauty. Anyone can be pretty if you do their hair nicely and put a bit of makeup on them. Beauty is that thing that radiates from within or that quality that someone has even without all the glitz and glamour of makeup.
Have you ever seen someone and you just can't stop looking at them (for good reasons)? That's beauty.
When I see a pretty person, it's like, one look and I get the point. When I see a beautifu; person, I can look at them for hours and never get bored.

There's this girl in my English class that I think is soooo beautiful and gorgeous. She looks like a Victoria's Secret model or something. I feel like a total perv because I can't stop looking at her. I never thought people looked that good in real life without retouching and special lighting!!!!

Okay, I'll shut up now... :/


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 14, 2008)

Mari - Ooh, right, that's a definite difference right there. Then your mid-length hair suits you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kensie - I prefer the real thing as well. Or there's no point in owning the bag to me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But yeah.. Taiwan is amazing.. I miss it so much. It's when I'm there I totally drop my English and speak Taiwanese everywhere and surprise people! Because my generation pretty much only knows Mandarin, not Taiwanese. Taiwanese is going extinct I'm afraid. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The old generation that is still around though is amazed that I even know Taiwanese!

But I've never eaten a live fish there before. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm considered exotic? *feels special* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anita - I don't think it's racist at all to like.. what you say is "exotic" looking. I'm thinking you're referring to a more unique beauty, which isn't necessarily exotic, and definitely can include the blonde and blue eyed types as well.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_ 
Kensita, I liked you old avatar better. It was soooo much fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Really? I thought it was scaring people away!!!
Maybe I'll change it back. :/


----------



## laperle (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_*Mari*, oh Im sorry if i offended someone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I always thought latin exsists, like.. black, white, asian, latin. I'm not racist at all, I was just kidding, cause CAM said she has no latin heritage, but she just looks like that to me. And i find women from South America simply gorgeous, so I was definitely meaning in a good way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sweetie, I never felt offended. I'm just telling you that it's labeled Latino(a), but it's actually just mix of races. I look whiter and people call me white and people who look more black (like my cousin) is labeled black, but we are all mixed. 

I only do stuff like: Blonde, Redhaired, Brunette and Light/Medium/Dark skin. 

In the end we are all a mix.


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 14, 2008)

CAM, I tell ya what, I'll take a little of your boobs and you can have my butt, thighs, and calves...deal?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think that would solve both our problems!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_So where are my fashionistas? *calls for Adina, Momma Spy and everyone else*





 I need to get a "briefcase" for carrying files to and from court and for when I work at home. I'm looking at these:

Kate Spade Savona Malea Tote




KS Carnaby Street Alize




KS Tarrytown Charlotte




Coach TransAtlantic Business Tote
http://s7d2.scene7.com/is/image/Coac...ont?$maintest$

Coach Hamptons Leather Flap Tote
http://s7d2.scene7.com/is/image/Coac...ont?$maintest$

Which do you like?  I'll probably get a black one to start with and then maybe later a brown or white one so I've got a tote that will go with any outfit.  I just can't plop down $1000 or more for two totes right now.  Once I get some opinions, I'll tell y'all which I like best.  TIA!_

 
Hey Chickie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, I am a HUGE Kate Spade handbag fan!!!  I love the classy look of the 2 one - LOVE the oval handle on it!, but I have a couple in the 3rd style...I like how they can 'stand up' on their own. They wear like steel they're made so well and her styles are so classic that I never tire of them.

Oh, I wanted to tell you too that I think its so exciting that you have 2 cases. See, I really wanted to be a lawyer...I may have missed my calling. I spent a little while doing learning/research for our own personal lawyer (old geezer that he is) who is a darn good lawyer. I think its such an interesting occupation. So I admire you girl


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 14, 2008)

Momma Spy is baaaaack!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Momma Spy is baaaaack!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!_

 
HEY!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm here & crazy as ever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gosh all your pictures are so pretty...I'm jealous

I loved the one with the swords....it just screams, I'm pretty & don't piss me off!


----------



## User93 (Sep 14, 2008)

*Mari,* im glad you're not mad at me and maybe still like me a little 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Just let me go on and ask not to be ignorant again, ok? How are people from South and Central America called then, I mean, lots of them are not black or white, but brown? Like Mexicans for example? Dont throw roaten tomatoes at me please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I dont wanna offend anyone, Im just interested cause i never knew before and i hate being ignorant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And lol gata, i have a trauma about hair! When i was 6 i had long cute curly hair, and my grandma was tired to wash them in the summer, so they cut it off from me! I've spent my childhood with "caree" haircut 





 Not only that, when i was 15 in a beauty shop they cut my hair waaay too much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now i just... stick to my hair. I cut ends only a little when they are obviously too damaged.

*Kensie*, oh im witj you completely! I see the difference between being "cute" and "beautiful" aswell. Every woman is pretty, since you take care of yourself, but beauty is something more, something special, something in the eyes! I understand you completely, i catch myseld staring at beautiful women too sometimes, just cause of interest.

*Elaine* - oh, your are considered a very "exotic beauty"


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 14, 2008)

I wonder if there's really a cosmetic procedure, where two people can trade/ offer body parts like the plastic surgeon is all,
"_Okay, I'm going to cut her butt off and attach it to her, and I'm going to take some of her boobs, and slap it right on her chest!"_ 
I'm gonna go do some research on that...

Like instead of organ donors... tit donors.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_HEY!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm here & crazy as ever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gosh all your pictures are so pretty...I'm jealous

I loved the one with the swords....it just screams, I'm pretty & don't piss me off! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you!!! But there's no need to be jealous. You are so freaking pretty too!!!

I miss it when you and rbella aren't around.


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 14, 2008)

Yes, I love the "handbag" look of that one best.  It looks like it's a handbag, and could be if I removed the strap.  I believe it's got an interior zip pocket in the middle so there's a pocket on each side of that one.  I didn't see it at the department store that carries Kate Spade here, but I hope to get down to KC soon, so I'll check Nordstrom and keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 14, 2008)

I consider myself black, but I'm actually a mix of white, middle-eastern, and black.

When people refer to me as African-American, I actually tell them I think there's a difference between that and black.
Black just refers to your appearance while African-American is more complicated. It refers to your heritage and nationaltiy.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 14, 2008)

Kensie I wish there was a procedure like that!!!! I'd be so happy with a b cup from a bit of donations. xD

Anita, I can't get over how pretty you are in these pictures!! I love the pose so much!!!


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 14, 2008)

Kensie - I totally agree! There are a lot of people who like to insist I am Chinese, but I am most definitely Taiwanese! I relate to that culture so much more than Chinese and the history. But alas, a lot of people won't accept that. I even used to mark on scantron tests and standardized testing that I was an "other" Asian.


----------



## laperle (Sep 14, 2008)

Nita, all I can say is: We could all be brazilians. Seriously. 

I just call Mexican people Mexican. Colombia's are colombians... No 'race' or looks involved. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just my look on it. 

Kensie and Parkie are American. 

But you all can totally make a fake brazilian passport and say you are brazilian


----------



## User93 (Sep 14, 2008)

*Elegant*, i missed you too!!! Where have you been 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And i miss rbella 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Elaine*, oh come on, everyone is cute on model pics. I will definitely show some stupid pics. A dork like me is hard to find. Thank you SO MUCH for compliments! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Kensie*, you mentioned in the other thread you wanna be a plastic surgeon, so well, i hope you will find out how to do that surgeries! HUrry up girl, before i got old


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Ladies, I am back and I had a great time! Lisa Lampanelli was so hilarious!!!!

Elegant, I wish you were there too. She made fun of everyone so hard. I wish i were in that front row because I wanted to get made fun of too.


Ladies, here are some pics from tonight of me. Fotd will probably be posted tomorrow.






I told my bf I was wearing all b brand names today (bebe, bcbg, betsey johnson). His response: "and boobies?" Yep, hes obsessed!

Ladies, do I look a bit thinner? I hope so cause thats a goal of mine._

 
DH I were hoping that Lisa Lamp. would have single you guys out so we could watch it on Comedy Central & laugh our butts off! Glad you had a good time.

You look Amazing! I especially love how beautiful your eyes look in this close up pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And, Yes you look thin.  I've been so obsessed lately about any extra weight. I added ankle weights to my work outs, treadmill & bike riding. I've been really good_ lately_ about "just say NO to sweets" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its hard because if you take your dh or bf to the store, they want to get the dozen donuts, chip, tater tots etc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 geesh 

B
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







bies


----------



## laperle (Sep 14, 2008)

Nita is a POSER. Just like me.


----------



## User93 (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Nita, all I can say is: We could all be brazilians. Seriously. 

I just call Mexican people Mexican. Colombia's are colombians... No 'race' or looks involved. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just my look on it. 

Kensie and Parkie are American. 

But you all can totally make a fake brazilian passport and say you are brazilian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh thats what my bf always suggests. He says I can easily lie im brasilian, which damn flatters me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ok I get what you meant now, Im sorry once again for my ignorance. I said in the other thread - we are just on the other part of the world here. Sometimes we just hear things different. But I understand a lot, as in USA and just in your guys hemisphere you consider white and caucasian the same thing, but here its absolutely 2 different nations. Here Russian people for example call caucasians "black" for dark hair and southern features, and caucasians and being victims of nationalism. I mean look, its not the same at all here. I'm sorry!

And i gotta post a pic just for you gata, speaking of me being an illegal brazilian


----------



## nunu (Sep 14, 2008)

Hey CAM! I missed you too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. My hair is still the same, i got tired of taking hair vitamins for it to grow. I use a leave in conditioner from from time to time.

I am glad you had a great time with your best friend


----------



## User93 (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Nita is a POSER. Just like me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 I just wish i was beautiful like you linda! That pic of you in black outfit with your friends..... damn


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 14, 2008)

I totally found another bag and it's under $100!







And check out this lining!






It's definitely not as simple as the Kate Spade ones, but hey for 100 bucks, I'm willing to overlook that.  I can always move up later!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 14, 2008)

Mari and Anita have perfect model bodies!

I have a friend and we're "model buddies". We love to dress up and take pics of each other (even though I lost the pics on my old computer)
She could totally do high-fashion.
Then she jokes that I could either do playboy or porn.

Playboy is actually not that bad, but I don't aspire to be a pornstar.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Thank you!!! But there's no need to be jealous. You are so freaking pretty too!!!

I miss it when you and rbella aren't around. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





  I miss rbella too!!! - she's my evil twin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






She is so freakin funny. I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 rbella


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I totally found another bag and it's under $100!







And check out this lining!






It's definitely not as simple as the Kate Spade ones, but hey for 100 bucks, I'm willing to overlook that.  I can always move up later!_

 
I like all the outside pockets & the lining


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 14, 2008)

Yeah, it's definitely not as nice as the Kate Spade, but I think $100 is a really good price for that size of a bag.  I can always upgrade after I win my first big case! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  If I don't like it, Piperlime has free returns, so nothing lost by trying it out.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 14, 2008)

Anita you look gorgeous in your pictures!  Why does everyone here have professional photos?  I want to get some done! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Karin I love the lining of the bag above.  Too cute and you can't beat $100.

Happy to see mommy back and CAM!  I love having you two around.  I also really, really, really miss Rbella! I am just praying that she is doing ok.  

Happy Sunday!  Only a few more days until my vacation and I cannot wait to have a break from work.  Hope everyone is doing well today!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_*Kensie*, you mentioned in the other thread you wanna be a plastic surgeon, so well, i hope you will find out how to do that surgeries! HUrry up girl, before i got old 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Haha. yeah! I want to ba a Plastic Surgeon. When people find out, the first thing they ask is : So will you be able to fix this?" or "Can we get a free facelift?"

I'm gonna be booked my first official year of practice!
But I'll be hella rich, too!


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 14, 2008)

Rbella is OK, but pretty freaked out, understandably.  She's without power, so who knows how long we'll be without her.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 14, 2008)

Wooooooooooo, 5 more days till school. D:


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Rbella is OK, but pretty freaked out, understandably.  She's without power, so who knows how long we'll be without her._

 
Thanks for the update Karin!  I just wish that I could bring her & Mr Rbella to Seattle to get them away from everything.  I just pray that this whole thing is over soon.  It really hits home when you know someone who is going through all of this.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Wooooooooooo, 5 more days till school. D:_

 
You are going to have so much fun!  I bet in a few months from now that you won't even be thinking about this boy.  You'll find a better one!


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 14, 2008)

Blah.
I won't be thinking about boys. Period. D:


----------



## User93 (Sep 14, 2008)

*Karin*, oh im totally lovin this bag!

*Katie* (coach, you are Katie, right?), thank you so much! I think there are lots of studios where you can just go and get them done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bimbos, whats going all with Rbella and in Texas in general? Here I only read in the news that the state is getting evacuated. I've read somewhere they will have no electricity for 2 weeks. HOW so? Whats going on there???

*Kensie*, oooh yea, that pic is back, yay! You gonna be the 1st surgeon who will figure out how to transplant boobs from one person to another and be daaamn rick. I will come get facial at you. And a boobjob, if someone would share with me!

*Mari*, where are you?


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_ 
*Shadowy Lady* - I'm lame and I cant find that names chart again, I'm not sure how to spell your name right, can i use Saaaadeeh? Or just call you sister Aquarius 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm lovin your new FOTD!

Since you bimbos started showing pics, i gotta add my 2 cents here.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









and





Damn, Its over midnight and im here traslating boring french article from a business magasine. I had the whole week to do it, but was hoping it will magically disappear
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It didnt however, so i'm here doing it now._

 
awwww, thanks Anita, your pics are gorgeous. Are you a model? btw, my name is spelled Saadeh, but you can call me Aquarius if you want


----------



## nunu (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I bet in a few months from now that you won't even be thinking about this boy. You'll find a better one!_

 
Agreed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You deserve soo much better!!

I've updated my traincase thread


----------



## laperle (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm with Samantha in MSN. My english is slooooowwww


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_ 
I think The Container Store or something, has a lipstick organizer. I think...I remember seeing some in that thread where you can show off your stash? I really really want a lipstick organizer....I keep going through my cheap little Caboodles traincase and picking up a lipstick...no, no, no, no, no, no, no THERE IT IS!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hahaha,....i use an old ass basket to store mine. I really need something more chic, it doesn't need to be expensive but it has to go with my IKEA stuff. 

I don't even think we have container store in Canada


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 14, 2008)

Apart from those family portraits from Sears and class photos, this is the only professionally shot pic I've ever had taken of me.
I was about 12 when this was taken. So young and innocent. Boy, have I changed!





And I've still got the same damn braids!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 14, 2008)

*Rebecca -* I hear that you cut your hair. When do we get to see a picture? Or did you post it and I missed it?

*Nunu -* I had no idea you were on here too. I'm a big fan of your FOTD's and I've been missing them.

*Mari -* I need to go and check out that Ice Queen FOTD


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 14, 2008)

I can't imagine what Rbella's going through.

I remember the power went of a couple weeks ago for 4 hours, and I thought the world was going to end.

No TV.
No computer.
No lights.

It was horrible!!!


----------



## User93 (Sep 14, 2008)

*Saadeh*, wow, your name is beautiful! Thats the 1st time i see name like this, its just.. gorgeous!Thank you so much,  I'm not a model, I had some experience but a veeery little! Actually its the pics you see and some other, but not much anyways. I study at the business school so it takes all the time. And in fat for a model lol!

*Nunu*, i gonna go stare at those goodies now!


----------



## laperle (Sep 14, 2008)

Nita, shut up! You, Parkie and Kensie are lindissimas! 

Cam-cam and Adina are poderosissimas. 

We all are maravilhosas.


----------



## User93 (Sep 14, 2008)

*Elaine*, you deserve SOOO MUCH better girl! I bet soon you will be updating us bimbos with the new boyfriebd treating you like a princess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Kensie*, you look sooo sweet really! So natural. And damn you have such plump lips, I envy you girl


----------



## User93 (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Nita, shut up! You, Parkie and Kensie are lindissimas! 

Cam-cam and Adina are poderosissimas. 

We all are maravilhosas._

 
Yes my Ice Queen


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 14, 2008)

No seriously, I am NOT going to go and find a guy. I don't need them. I hate them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saadeh - My make-up storage methods are just as horrible, if not worse. Hahahah.

Kensie that is a pretty picture of you. That was only 4 years ago! I can still tell very much it looks like you, but you have matured much since then. Ahhh... I wish I looked anything but like I did when I was 12. I was... terrible looking then..


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_ 
Anita - I don't think it's racist at all to like.. what you say is "exotic" looking. I'm thinking you're referring to a more unique beauty, which isn't necessarily exotic, and definitely can include the blonde and blue eyed types as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My ex told me that "exotic" to him meant "slutty"....part of my email has the word exotic in it and I couldnt believe he said that to me.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_CAM, I tell ya what, I'll take a little of your boobs and you can have my butt, thighs, and calves...deal?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think that would solve both our problems!_

 
I wish! LoL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I wonder if there's really a cosmetic procedure, where two people can trade/ offer body parts like the plastic surgeon is all,
"Okay, I'm going to cut her butt off and attach it to her, and I'm going to take some of her boobs, and slap it right on her chest!" 
I'm gonna go do some research on that...

Like instead of organ donors... tit donors. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Invent it...Ill be your first patient

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_ 
I miss it when you and rbella aren't around. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ugh me too. I love elegant and rbella A LOT....it makes me sad.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Hey CAM! I missed you too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. My hair is still the same, i got tired of taking hair vitamins for it to grow. I use a leave in conditioner from from time to time.

I am glad you had a great time with your best friend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah...I got tired of taking the vitamins too, a few years ago. It took a few months to start showing results, but I think if you just keep getting regular trims, washing/conditioning and deep conditioning it, and baby-ing it, it will be fine!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I totally found another bag and it's under $100!





_

 
That ones cute too!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_ 
I have a friend and we're "model buddies". We love to dress up and take pics of each other (even though I lost the pics on my old computer)
She could totally do high-fashion.
Then she jokes that I could either do playboy or porn.

Playboy is actually not that bad, but I don't aspire to be a pornstar._

 
I take pictures of myself like that...well to the best of my ability. ive taken some....*adult* pics for my ex too lol..those are fun. Id love to be a nudey model of sorts (not porn star) but....probably wont happen

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Anita you look gorgeous in your pictures! Why does everyone here have professional photos? I want to get some done! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Happy to see mommy back and CAM! I love having you two around. I also really, really, really miss Rbella! I am just praying that she is doing ok. 

Happy Sunday! Only a few more days until my vacation and I cannot wait to have a break from work. Hope everyone is doing well today!_

 
Ive had professional pictures taken with my ex, they were okay. Only I know more about hair and makeup now, and feel I could have looked better. I want to go again...I love professional pictures

I love having ALL of you around! omg...glam soup tonight, eh? I forgot AGAIN.

You're gonna have such a great time on your vacation!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 14, 2008)

What is "lindissimas"?

Thanks. I never really thought I was a good-looking kid, but some photographer wanted to take pictures of me and I was like... "okay, dude..."

And sorry for the pic being so huge... :/


----------



## laperle (Sep 14, 2008)

Parkie, you can do like me in times of decent candidates withdraw: use some just for physical needs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 hihihi


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 14, 2008)

Wth exotic means slutty?! >_>
Yeah. Boys are stupid. That's all I have to say about that. D:


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Parkie, you can do like me in times of decent candidates withdraw: use some just for physical needs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hihihi_

 
Oh haha... no it's okay. I prefer not to. But I know you're just kidding.


----------



## User93 (Sep 14, 2008)

*Elaine*, you shouldnt force it of course, I think you should just go on, party, relax, enjoy life and be happy by yourself (and by us bimbos). And with time, you will meet a good guy. Though hun, I understand completely. If my boy and I break up, I dont wanna date any jerk around. I dont wanna date anyone then. I feel it and I feel you, but thats not the most right thing to do. You should just get over it slowly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Kensie*,  Lindissimas = Beauties, right my Ice Queen?

*CAM*, oh i meant exotic only is "sexy" way. And hun, lets go to Kensie together then? I need a boob donor and you are the most perfect candidate EVER. I didnt find your boobpics


----------



## nunu (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_*Nunu -* I had no idea you were on here too. I'm a big fan of your FOTD's and I've been missing them._

 
OMG thank you soooooo much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yes i'm a fellow bimbo and i'm going to post a fotd soon dedicated to my bimbos


----------



## laperle (Sep 14, 2008)

Lindissima is pretty squared. But it's not pretty... it's more like pretty/beautiful combined squared.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_*Rebecca -* I hear that you cut your hair. When do we get to see a picture? Or did you post it and I missed it?_

 
I have just been kind of lazy today...havent even showered. I may brush it and take a picture of it later on...if not now, then soon! It actually looks pretty much the same, only much more body and bounce.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I can't imagine what Rbella's going through.

I remember the power went of a couple weeks ago for 4 hours, and I thought the world was going to end.

No TV.
No computer.
No lights.

It was horrible!!!_

 
Our electricity got cut off a couple times...theres nothing to do but sleep. Once it was night time, and I cant sleep with pure silence at night...that was rough. The second time it was daytime...so that was okay
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_ 
Cam-cam and Adina are poderosissimas. 
_

 
What does that mean again? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Guys...me and my ex are doing horrible. Hes just so....immature and just...stressful. We've been arguing..we just arent on the same page when we argue (well duh, thats why theres an argument) But like, he says things about me that arent true (Im not trying to work on our relationship, I dont care, Im a liar, im fake) and I just dont get where he gets it from! I thought he really loved me but sometimes I cant believe the things he says to me: I'm a bitch, I'm a cheater, Im a liar, f*ck you bitch, Ill never find a boyfriend because of the way I am. I know none of it is true, but that doesnt sound like someone who loves me and wants to work on our relationship. I know what you guys are going to say...I just dont know. I look at a lot of reltionships on here, and just get sad, because I always thought me and him would have that kind of bond, and its like....we cant just have a loving, normal, healthy relationship.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I take pictures of myself like that...well to the best of my ability. ive taken some....*adult* pics for my ex too lol..those are fun. Id love to be a nudey model of sorts (not porn star) but....probably wont happen
!_

 
What's fun to do is to take a friend and try on clothes in a dressing room and take pics. We've only gotten in trouble for it once when we were looking for homecoming dresses and the manager told us to stop "horsing around"

Or we'll do each others makeup and try to look fierce like models into the cameras.

I've never taken private "sexy" pics before. I wouldn't want to have a "Vanessa Hudgens" scandal sneak up on me. But I'd consider nude modeling for a legitimate company like Playboy.


I'm sure it's possible to do "trade" cosmetic procedures. But I think we'd be better off just getting augmentations and reductions. It'd be safer to just do it the old fashioned way.

But it'd be pretty awesome to trade asses with someone and then tell them, _" Your butt is mine!"_

_D:_


----------



## nunu (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I have just been kind of lazy today...havent even showered. I may brush it and take a picture of it later on...if not now, then soon! It actually looks pretty much the same, only much more body and bounce.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Guys...me and my ex are doing horrible. Hes just so....immature and just...stressful. We've been arguing..we just arent on the same page when we argue (well duh, thats why theres an argument) But like, he says things about me that arent true (Im not trying to work on our relationship, I dont care, Im a liar, im fake) and I just dont get where he gets it from! I thought he really loved me but sometimes I cant believe the things he says to me: I'm a bitch, I'm a cheater, Im a liar, f*ck you bitch, Ill never find a boyfriend because of the way I am. I know none of it is true, but that doesnt sound like someone who loves me and wants to work on our relationship. I know what you guys are going to say...I just dont know. I look at a lot of reltionships on here, and just get sad, because I always thought me and him would have that kind of bond, and its like....we cant just have a loving, normal, healthy relationship.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Babe you seriously do not need such a negative influence like that in your life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you need someone who loves you for who you are and values you. You are such a sweetheart!

I want to see a pic of your hair!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Guys...me and my ex are doing horrible. Hes just so....immature and just...stressful. We've been arguing..we just arent on the same page when we argue (well duh, thats why theres an argument) But like, he says things about me that arent true (Im not trying to work on our relationship, I dont care, Im a liar, im fake) and I just dont get where he gets it from! I thought he really loved me but sometimes I cant believe the things he says to me: I'm a bitch, I'm a cheater, Im a liar, f*ck you bitch, Ill never find a boyfriend because of the way I am. I know none of it is true, but that doesnt sound like someone who loves me and wants to work on our relationship. I know what you guys are going to say...I just dont know. I look at a lot of reltionships on here, and just get sad, because I always thought me and him would have that kind of bond, and its like....we cant just have a loving, normal, healthy relationship.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
I don't know your relationship that well, but maybe you should just keep him your ex....


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 14, 2008)

Kensie, you were sofisticated even at a young age....I think the only professional photos I have are my wedding pics and ....ahem ahem....my boudoir pics...


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_I was in the Cinema biz, but the whole frenzy was literally making me ill (frequent visits to ER), it's way too much stress. I love it. I wish my body and mind were stronger to take that pressure. 
I love learning, so I can go for a lot of things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That sounds so exciting Mari, I could totally see you as an actress or professional model!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Adina you look gorgeous!!_

 
Thanks so much Nora!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Sounds awesome!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Me neither. Im not physical at all. cant skate, cant ride a bike, cant do much of anything.

Omg...Adina you are so cute. Like seriously....I love your fashion...you always look good no matter what! I wish I could be like that....me next to you is like...Im a bum lol. I care about my appearance but I dont seem to be that *into* fashion or something. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You definetly look thinner! Im glad you had a good time_

 
Thank you so much Rebecca. Trust me, I didn't become big into fashion until I graduated from college. Having a salary opens all sorts of doors and I have become much more in tune with what I like and what works for me. I love bebe, bcbg, ben sherman, betsey johnson on occasion, diesel, miss sixty, and many more brands. Sigh, i just love clothes, and makeup, and shoes, and the list goes on and on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yay for a new haircut, I bet its gorgeous!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_GAHAHAHAH! I love Lisa Lampanelli! She is me in 20 years, I'm tellin' ya!
And I have to tell you, Adina, I think you have the perfect body. I'm jealous! ._

 
Lisa was so offensively funny, it was pretty awesome.

Thank you so much for the compliment! The only reason I have a well proportioned rear is from all the years of professional dance (14 to be precise) While the big boobs do run in the family, flat bottoms do too and the dance helped me avoid that. Being overweight runs in the family too, and I am running like hell as fast as I can away from that/

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_DH I were hoping that Lisa Lamp. would have single you guys out so we could watch it on Comedy Central & laugh our butts off! Glad you had a good time.

You look Amazing! I especially love how beautiful your eyes look in this close up pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And, Yes you look thin.  I've been so obsessed lately about any extra weight. I added ankle weights to my work outs, treadmill & bike riding. I've been really good lately about "just say NO to sweets" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its hard because if you take your dh or bf to the store, they want to get the dozen donuts, chip, tater tots etc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 geesh 

B
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







bies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL, love how you ended that thought. Thank you so much for the compliiment!! I showed my friend a pic from last night and he says wow, you really got dressed up for lisa, haha. It has been so long since i put a real effort into my makeup. And, of course I had to try out the new smashbox goodies. <3

Oh! Lisa is having her first hbo special next month! Yay!! Anndddd, she actually did a choreographed dance on stage with her niece, and her parents were in the audience so that made it even funnier. 


Oh goodness, it is such a struggle. Because of my history I have a pretty stunted metabolism and I have to stay away from anything good to properly lose weight.

Seriously, if you heard what I ate in the avg day you might cry.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Mari and Anita have perfect model bodies!_

 
I dabbled in modeling a bit but lack the time and motivation to really get into it. I have been told I would be great doing glamour modelling. Personally, I would even mind it but its so much work, so much rejection, and my nose is way too jewish.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Anita you look gorgeous in your pictures!  Why does everyone here have professional photos?  I want to get some done! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Happy Sunday!  Only a few more days until my vacation and I cannot wait to have a break from work.  Hope everyone is doing well today!_

 
I wanna go on vacation too! Take me with you? Pretty please?? 

Anita, you look gorgeous in your pics!

So I got my visitor today, not happy I say! Everything aches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Honey and Dew are about to give me the finger and walk away.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 14, 2008)

^^^ Thanks. 

But trust me, I was not a sophisticated girl. Total tomboy. Still am, actually.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Guys...me and my ex are doing horrible. Hes just so....immature and just...stressful. We've been arguing..we just arent on the same page when we argue (well duh, thats why theres an argument) But like, he says things about me that arent true (Im not trying to work on our relationship, I dont care, Im a liar, im fake) and I just dont get where he gets it from! I thought he really loved me but sometimes I cant believe the things he says to me: I'm a bitch, I'm a cheater, Im a liar, f*ck you bitch, Ill never find a boyfriend because of the way I am. I know none of it is true, but that doesnt sound like someone who loves me and wants to work on our relationship. I know what you guys are going to say...I just dont know. I look at a lot of reltionships on here, and just get sad, because I always thought me and him would have that kind of bond, and its like....we cant just have a loving, normal, healthy relationship.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Rebecca, I don't know all the details but from this he does sound immature. Plus, nobody has the right to call a woman things you say calls you. How old is your ex?


----------



## User93 (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_ Guys...me and my ex are doing horrible. Hes just so....immature and just...stressful. We've been arguing..we just arent on the same page when we argue (well duh, thats why theres an argument) But like, he says things about me that arent true (Im not trying to work on our relationship, I dont care, Im a liar, im fake) and I just dont get where he gets it from! I thought he really loved me but sometimes I cant believe the things he says to me: I'm a bitch, I'm a cheater, Im a liar, f*ck you bitch, Ill never find a boyfriend because of the way I am. I know none of it is true, but that doesnt sound like someone who loves me and wants to work on our relationship. I know what you guys are going to say...I just dont know. I look at a lot of reltionships on here, and just get sad, because I always thought me and him would have that kind of bond, and its like....we cant just have a loving, normal, healthy relationship.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Come here I'll hug you girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I understand you. I wont tell you that you deserve a better treating and that a guy shouldnt talk to you like that, you obviously know this already and just want to be happy with this special guy. Does he have any reason to say this? And why are you guys arguing actually, you arent even back together yet. Like, trying to work things out? Does he say anything about himself? 

I think, maybe he does want to get back with you and feels guilty for all that he did, and tries to make you guilty aswell by saying this, so he wont feel bad about screwing up before. I think he has feelings for you cause you guys could both move on, but still wanna try it again. Does he admit his flaws or just blames you?


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Blah.
I won't be thinking about boys. Period. D:_

 
You say that now!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_*Karin*, oh im totally lovin this bag!

*Katie* (coach, you are Katie, right?), thank you so much! I think there are lots of studios where you can just go and get them done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yep I am Katie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Guys...me and my ex are doing horrible. Hes just so....immature and just...stressful. We've been arguing..we just arent on the same page when we argue (well duh, thats why theres an argument) But like, he says things about me that arent true (Im not trying to work on our relationship, I dont care, Im a liar, im fake) and I just dont get where he gets it from! I thought he really loved me but sometimes I cant believe the things he says to me: I'm a bitch, I'm a cheater, Im a liar, f*ck you bitch, Ill never find a boyfriend because of the way I am. I know none of it is true, but that doesnt sound like someone who loves me and wants to work on our relationship. I know what you guys are going to say...I just dont know. I look at a lot of reltionships on here, and just get sad, because I always thought me and him would have that kind of bond, and its like....we cant just have a loving, normal, healthy relationship.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Well I won't say anything against your ex regarding his language towards you because you sound like you aren't listening to it.  THANK GOD because none of that is true.  I think that maybe he needs to mature and grow up and maybe FAR down the road you can try it again.  I swear that every year of my 20's I grew up so much.  Who knows in a few years it might really be wonderful.  I would move on for now.  If it is meant to be he will come back to you.  For now just take care of yourself and find someone that will treat you the way you DESERVE to be treated.


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 14, 2008)

CAM, you don't need all that drama.  You already know it's not good for you, but I wish you the best, whatever you decide.

Adina - feel better.  My visitor is due in two days and my boobies have been aching all this past week.  I dread taking my bra off - OUCH!!

Nora - your collection is growing nicely!  I should update mine, too.  I just got another 15-pan palette I need to fill.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_OMG thank you soooooo much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yes i'm a fellow bimbo and i'm going to post a fotd soon dedicated to my bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yeyyyy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




more FOTD's! I saw your updated collection, very drool worthy. Mine is so miniscule compared to yours...I probably will never dare posting it


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_I dabbled in modeling a bit but lack the time and motivation to really get into it. I have been told I would be great doing glamour modelling. Personally, I would even mind it but its so much work, so much rejection, and my nose is way too jewish.
._

 
I totally understand! I wanted to model, too but I'm just not tall enough and my proportions are not model like at all.
Not skinny enough to do high-fashion and not curvy enough to do plus-sized full figure.
I would consider glamour, pin-up type stuff (obviously when I'm an adult) but I'd rather be doing campains for high-end designers and editorials for Vogue than center-folds for men's magazines! Oh, well.

It's a hard knock life.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 14, 2008)

Nora your collection is awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now that I got a new digital camera I am going to start taking pictures and post my collection.  I have a feeling that is going to be a process!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Aaaaand I missed like 8 more pages.

Heres some boob-a-licious pics of me:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...Chick/bigg.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...hick/bigg2.jpg

And one from my brothers wedding (me and one of my brothers, excuse his silly face lololol)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...k/menkeith.jpg_

 
Here are the pictures Anita!


----------



## nunu (Sep 14, 2008)

Katie It took me a long time to take pictures and organise the thread but yes i want to see your collection!!

I wonder how long it's going to take MAC_Whore to organise hers, it's probably going to take weeks!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 14, 2008)

Karin - I would love to see your collection. Based on your sales thread, you must have quite a lot of stuff...


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 14, 2008)

Bimbos, I'm taking off...hubby wants us to have dinner now. Will see you girls tomorrow


----------



## User93 (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_What's fun to do is to take a friend and try on clothes in a dressing room and take pics. We've only gotten in trouble for it once when we were looking for homecoming dresses and the manager told us to stop "horsing around"

Or we'll do each others makeup and try to look fierce like models into the cameras.

I've never taken private "sexy" pics before. I wouldn't want to have a "Vanessa Hudgens" scandal sneak up on me. But I'd consider nude modeling for a legitimate company like Playboy.


I'm sure it's possible to do "trade" cosmetic procedures. But I think we'd be better off just getting augmentations and reductions. It'd be safer to just do it the old fashioned way.

But it'd be pretty awesome to trade asses with someone and then tell them, " Your butt is mine!"

D:_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_Kensie, you were sofisticated even at a young age....I think the only professional photos I have are my wedding pics and ....ahem ahem....my boudoir pics...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

No one of my friends would stand playing models with me as i have a wonderful talant of looking superbad and superdorky in the pics. And of course I dont like how they turn out later! Even my Mom gets pissed off saying "Ypu look ok stop asking to delete it!"

Yay for boudoir pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And self-made adult pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




See you Saadeh!


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm a fan of fun lining, so honestly, for under 100, I say go for it Karin! Plus...I'm cheap and like to change things often so I've never spent over 60 for a purse. I wish I could, its a mental thing, maybe I will in future when I *fingers crossed* make more than I do as a soon-to-be-graduate. 

Hello bimbos!!! 

I really am hankering for some details about the holiday/post holiday (dame edna) collections. I'm in a MAC slump....which should in one way be good! I think I now want Crystal (never looked at it, but your opinion on it Karin has me definitely intrigued).

This weekend has absolutely flown by. I don't want to  go to work tomorrow, b/c it means I go to class. Its probably not a good thing, but I'm tempted to skip this one class. Thinking that Ill be able to study myself. Learn. Do the projects and go write the exams. Bad point? Group projects. Oh and my fear that if I don't make an appearance, I may not get a great mark as the prof may think "well, she's not going to class...."


----------



## nunu (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_Bimbos, I'm taking off...hubby wants us to have dinner now. Will see you girls tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Goodnight!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 14, 2008)

That is part of what I am going to do on my vacation is take pictures of it all.  That and catch up on sleep!

Adina I wish I could take you with me!  I wish that a fellow bimbo lived close to Charleston then we could meet up.


----------



## User93 (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Here are the pictures Anita!_

 








 i mean...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















you look so beautiful. (*I'm looking at the face too, not only boobies!!!!)
1st pic is stunning and fierce.
Really, your face is stunning. Your bf is a blind idiot if he doesnt get the tresure you are and run away with you.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 14, 2008)

Sorry, was away packing some small things here and there. Just to give me something to do. Being grounded sucks. I can't believe I'm 19 and grounded. Meh. My parents are so hard on me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If I were taller, I would consider modelling. Heh. But I'm not even 5'5" So yeah.. which is pretty tall for an Asian chick. But I digress...

Rebecca - He sounds as immature as the guy I was dating. Poop. I don't think the maturity level changes until like.. mid-20's. Well, this is going by my last ex, who was 25 when I dated him.

Nora, I wanna take pictures of my stash too.. but it would take FOREVER. So I don't want to bother trying. Hahah. Maybe after the holiday collection. Then my collection would be a result of a year of collecting! And then I would have some kind of motivation to photograph it. Heh.

Kensie, I believe you. I'm a tomboy too no matter what I look like. My 7 years of kung fu, love for volleyball, and willingness to play any sport with any guy, PLUS a few years of skateboarding will never leave me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Later Saadeh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mari, Oh, I almost forgot. My kung fu school training focuses on the Northern Shaolin Martial Art, but we're also a Parying Mantis style school.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Sep 14, 2008)

HI GIRLS!!!! I missed you all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Karin - I really dig that bag for under a $100!

Adina - OMG wow! too gorgeous! I love Lisa Lampanelli, I have been dying to see her live!

Katie - I am glad you had a great b-day! 

Elaine - Boys are stupid, my fiance/hubby had a stupid argument yesterday! GRRR makes me angry!

Mari - I love those pictures of ya! 

Rebecca - Can I motorboat you! lol j/k!!!

Wow, I haven't posted in awhile! I will have to catch up with everyone!!!


----------



## laperle (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_That sounds so exciting Mari, I could totally see you as an actress or professional model!_

 
I'm not tall to be a model. I'm almost 28yo. I'm not as skinny as they want models to be. 

And I was a producer, director's assistant (the most exhausting job in the world), even make up artist a few times.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Yep I am Katie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_ 

Seriously, if you heard what I ate in the avg day you might cry.

So I got my visitor today, not happy I say! Everything aches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Honey and Dew are about to give me the finger and walk away._

 
If you heard what I ate in an average day, you'd feel your ateries clogging. Donuts, candy, chips, Starbucks, hoagies, pizza, tacos, burgers, soda, cookies..

I just ate a bacon hamburger with lettuce, pickles mustard and ketchup on it, curly fries, and Dr. Pepper. Faaaaaaaat ASS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hate periods. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_Rebecca, I don't know all the details but from this he does sound immature. Plus, nobody has the right to call a woman things you say calls you. How old is your ex?_

 
He just turned 23.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_Come here I'll hug you girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I understand you. I wont tell you that you deserve a better treating and that a guy shouldnt talk to you like that, you obviously know this already and just want to be happy with this special guy. Does he have any reason to say this? And why are you guys arguing actually, you arent even back together yet. Like, trying to work things out? Does he say anything about himself? 

I think, maybe he does want to get back with you and feels guilty for all that he did, and tries to make you guilty aswell by saying this, so he wont feel bad about screwing up before. I think he has feelings for you cause you guys could both move on, but still wanna try it again. Does he admit his flaws or just blames you?_

 
No he just blames me. in his eyes, he is the only one trying to work on his relationship, but doesnt think calling me names is wrong because its true or because "I know how he gets when he is mad" We are trying to work on things but everyday theres an argument, mostly because he wants to delete my myspace, and snoop around on it.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_






_


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 14, 2008)

Adina - Periods suck. The worst part of being a woman. D:

Allison, we've missed you! How have you been? Other than the argument I suppose. I'm sorry that's happened. I'm really anti-male right now, as if most of the bimbos can't tell already!

Rebecca, I used to eat like that! When I used to eat more. Actually.. my diet consists mostly of chips... ice cream... and uhm. Chicken nuggets are my comfort food, especially the ones from McDonald's. Heh.

Then again, I take back what I said about the mid-twenties thing. I guess that was true about my ex. Heh.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 14, 2008)

Okay, this is what I mean when I say I do pretend photoshoots. I was trying to go " high-fashion" with the makeup.






I hella blurred the shit out of my skin.  lol


----------



## User93 (Sep 14, 2008)

*CAM*, but look, does he admit his own flaws too? And that he screwed up in the past so you guys broke up? What exactly are you arguing about? I guess he wants your myspace deleted as he jealouses you?

He is beaing really immature. Do you wanna work it out with him? If so, tell him he hurts you, that you do want him back but thats its him making it tough. I dont really know how to help, he reminds me of my bf in some ways ("You're a noob baby." - "Dont call me noob, I asked you" - "But you are one!"). You can pm me anytime if you wanna talk. 

Maybe as he is obviously immature, you should be the mature one? Talk calm, agree where you can etc? 

*Adina*, get well soon hun!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Allison, we've missed you! How have you been? Other than the argument I suppose. I'm sorry that's happened. I'm really anti-male right now, as if most of the bimbos can't tell already!_

 
I've missed you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have been good, just super busy with school & my fish! I am actually helping one of the girls at school with one of the fashion shows that my school puts on, I am super excited! I love doing fantasy makeup!
I just hate how we argue over the STUPIDEST shit! AGH....I am really hard-headed though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Be anti-male until you find someone that treats you like the goddess that you are! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Adina - Get better babe!!!!

OMG, mommy-spy! I MISSED YOU SOOOOOOOOOO MUCH!


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 14, 2008)

Kensie, I'm not going to lie, you look so cool and high-fashion there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All you bimbos - I wish none of us was having guy problems. I really do. =(


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_ 
Rebecca, I used to eat like that! When I used to eat more. Actually.. my diet consists mostly of chips... ice cream... and uhm. Chicken nuggets are my comfort food, especially the ones from McDonald's. Heh._

 
I used to work at McDonalds....let me just say that Mickey d's chicken nuggets wrapped in bacon is sooooooooo good. My coworkers used to tell me I was gonna have a heart attack.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_*CAM*, but look, does he admit his own flaws too? And that he screwed up in the past so you guys broke up? What exactly are you arguing about? I guess he wants your myspace deleted as he jealouses you?

He is beaing really immature. Do you wanna work it out with him? If so, tell him he hurts you, that you do want him back but thats its him making it tough. I dont really know how to help, he reminds me of my bf in some ways ("You're a noob baby." - "Dont call me noob, I asked you" - "But you are one!"). You can pm me anytime if you wanna talk. 

Maybe as he is obviously immature, you should be the mature one? Talk calm, agree where you can etc? _

 
He admits that we both messed up in the past. I try to be the mature one but he doesnt like that. I dont scream, i let him talk, I try to resolve things....theres just no winning with him. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for all your help girl.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Kensie, I'm not going to lie, you look so cool and high-fashion there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All you bimbos - I wish none of us was having guy problems. I really do. =(_

 
You do look cool there, kensie
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Women will ALWAYS have guy troubles....always. Why do they even exist? All I need is food, my makeup, money and you guys


----------



## clslvr6spd (Sep 14, 2008)

Rebecca, I love you!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Rebecca, I love you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No no....I love you wayyyyy more!


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 14, 2008)

Yeah, I will be starting school soon too Allison! Ugh, yeah... I don't care about guys anymore. And yeah... silly arguments are what they are, they're just silly, I hope you guys can work it out.
But it sounds like you're having fun at school with your fish.. and that make-up stuff! I can't wait till I can get out and be free again. I hate this Asian household. I still can't have a boyfriend. All my past 3 boyfriends my parents could never know about!

Rebecca... THAT SOUNDS GOOD. O_O Oh gosh, I can imagine that if we met up, we'd be fatties together. People really don't get how I consume all that trash I call food and stay this way. I work at Wetzel's Pretzels, I can't tell you enough how many Peperoni Twist pretzel's I make for myself. Or how often I'm eating bits at work covered in butter and sour cream and onion powder. It's like a pringles chip flavored pretzel!!!

But leave it to school to making me lose weight again with all that walking around.. no car... late night studying.. and laziness to eat. I wonder if I'll survive this year....

And seriously. Boys exist for what? We don't need boys, we need MEN dammit. Guys who are man enough. Meh. For now, I'll take you guys anyday!


----------



## laperle (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Mari, Oh, I almost forgot. My kung fu school training focuses on the Northern Shaolin Martial Art, but we're also a Parying Mantis style school. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
A friend of mine told me this one is supah cool. I honestly don't know much about the schools, but I love the names. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Mari - I love those pictures of ya! _

 
Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But which ones?


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_









_

 
Katie, the more you laugh, the more they will come back to you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












































 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Okay, this is what I mean when I say I do pretend photoshoots. I was trying to go " high-fashion" with the makeup.






I hella blurred the shit out of my skin.  lol_

 
I have pics with e/s like this... The only person I let do my make up did that on me, back in 2000 (I'm really growing older hahha). But it was light blue on me, I think... I have to find the scans. 

Kensie, you look fantastic. 

Girls, I love all your pics. Keep them coming!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Rebecca, I love you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I second that!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_No no....I love you wayyyyy more! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Yeah, I will be starting school soon too Allison! Ugh, yeah... I don't care about guys anymore. And yeah... silly arguments are what they are, they're just silly, I hope you guys can work it out.
But it sounds like you're having fun at school with your fish.. and that make-up stuff! I can't wait till I can get out and be free again. I hate this Asian household. I still can't have a boyfriend. All my past 3 boyfriends my parents could never know about!_

 
I am trying lol! When do you plan on moving out?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But which ones?_

 
ALL of them!!!!!


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 14, 2008)

Allison, do you mean moving out for school this year or when I plan on moving out completely? Hahaha. Well, I'm moving out the 19th. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Classes don't start until the 25th, so everything from the 21st up till the 27th are rush events!!!! I am so excited! I really want to get into one of the sororities... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mari - And Praying Mantis sounds like a cool name doesn't it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love this style, it's very quick and brutal.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 14, 2008)

Kensie you have such gorgeous features!  You are so stunningly pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allison I am glad to see you back! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  How is your clown fish doing?


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Rebecca... THAT SOUNDS GOOD. O_O Oh gosh, I can imagine that if we met up, we'd be fatties together. People really don't get how I consume all that trash I call food and stay this way. I work at Wetzel's Pretzels, I can't tell you enough how many Peperoni Twist pretzel's I make for myself. Or how often I'm eating bits at work covered in butter and sour cream and onion powder. It's like a pringles chip flavored pretzel!!!_

 
Omg we would be such good friends. except, this will catch up to me very soon. I always said that Im scared of being a big fat fatty when Im older...sometimes I dont eat much, but other times I eat AWFULLY and a lot of it...I used to be able to eat WHATEVER I wanted...I worked at Mcdonalds and Wawa (convenient store around here, sells hoagies) and I ate the food all the time, and stayed like 140, or 145 pounds the entire time. This past January I weighed myself and weighed 158 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but now its usually 150...
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_I second that!_

 





 I love you...exotic lady!


----------



## nunu (Sep 14, 2008)

girls i've uploaded a fotd just for you <3


----------



## clslvr6spd (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Allison I am glad to see you back! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  How is your clown fish doing?_

 

Thanks darling! She is doing well (I found out that he was a she!) I think it was a false alarm! I hoping that I can pair her up with a dude, but they can get really aggressive if she doesn't want him, lol!


----------



## laperle (Sep 14, 2008)

Cam-cam, am I 'exotic'??? I'll buy myself some tassels and you'll see! 

Oh, btw, I have lots of nude pics... But I'm smart... Hohoho

http://i447.photobucket.com/albums/q...s/teste019.jpg


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 14, 2008)

Rebecca there's nothing wrong with loving food. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As long as you work out once it starts catching up I guess. Though I find that's a double-edged sword. After work outs.. especially my 3.5 hour long kung fu session makes me eat SO much food after. You just can't believe. Hahaha... so I guess there's no helping it. I hope it doesn't catch up to me either. D:

Anddddddd, the plus is you're actually curvy and stuff from it, I'm unfortunately, not. Hahahha.

Nora, I said it already in your thread, but so pretty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for putting it up for us. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allison I remember when we were younger when me and my sister put two male betas together. Let's say the blue one just started eating the red one. D:


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 14, 2008)

Wowza Mari!  That is all I can say about that picture!


----------



## nunu (Sep 14, 2008)

Elaine: No problem i kinda missed putting fotd's but you encouraged me. I was soo nervous while i was posting it and still am! It feels weird being back there for some reason!

Thank you girls <3


----------



## laperle (Sep 14, 2008)

Nora, you can always post here, too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We are in a public display of all sorts of pics mood lately.


----------



## nunu (Sep 14, 2008)

!LMAO, yes you are right..hehehe


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 14, 2008)

Hahhaa. Wow.. that pic doesn't go against any rules of this site right? I hope not, because wow, that is hot. xD I would never ever be brave enough to put up anything like that.

Nora - I'm glad you posted it up because of us then.


----------



## laperle (Sep 14, 2008)

Parkie, I'm brave for many reasons:

That was like 4 years ago.
No one could ever prove that person is me.
I've posted it in my superpop fotolog when I took them and it was fine by the moderators/owners (of course people denounced me)
At least 33000 people have seem that already. 
And when my mom asked I said it wasn't me.


----------



## nunu (Sep 14, 2008)

^ LOL
alright i'm off to bed, i'll see you girls tomorrow . Goodnight!


----------



## laperle (Sep 14, 2008)

Good night, Nora. Sweet dreams!


----------



## laperle (Sep 14, 2008)

shimmer edited me.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 14, 2008)

Yeah I did. I had to. I didn't want to though.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Cam-cam, am I 'exotic'??? I'll buy myself some tassels and you'll see! 

Oh, btw, I have lots of nude pics... But I'm smart... Hohoho

http://i447.photobucket.com/albums/q...s/teste019.jpg_

 





 Stop it! You have such a cute little body...perfect! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Rebecca there's nothing wrong with loving food. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As long as you work out once it starts catching up I guess. Though I find that's a double-edged sword. After work outs.. especially my 3.5 hour long kung fu session makes me eat SO much food after. You just can't believe. Hahaha... so I guess there's no helping it. I hope it doesn't catch up to me either. D:_

 
Ugh...I dont work out. Period. Thats it. I just dont. Once it starts catching up with me, I definetly will....Im not willing to give up food, so Ill have to!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Yeah I did. I had to. I didn't want to though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 14, 2008)

Still cleaning around. I'm still around, but more lurking. I'm cleaning out my computer and hard drive of useless files. Part of what going back to school is for me, which is to clean up the entire place.


----------



## laperle (Sep 14, 2008)

Cam-cam, you stop calling me exotic or Shimmer will have a lot of work here.  

Nah, those pics are old and I lost the tan and got some weight. My ex lives in Germany and I had to find ways to tease him, ya know?


----------



## laperle (Sep 14, 2008)

I found PEARLs from my past here. Priceless pics. I'm still thinking if I want you girls to see me all orangy (hair and skin)


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 14, 2008)

Hahah, it's up to you Mari!!! If there's anything risque though, be sure you link. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rebecca yeah, me and you against the food that we love! Seriously though, if I didn't have kung fu, I wonder... heh heh. It's starting to slow down, like when I get to college, I don't have kung fu class to attend. I'm hoping to joing a hip hop class so I can stay in shape!


----------



## laperle (Sep 14, 2008)

Parkie, I find my past pics way more dangerous them the nudes shots! Hahahahha... I was a very different creature, except for the passion for eyeliner.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 14, 2008)

Nice ass, Mari! haha

Thanks for your comments on the pic. When I showed it to my friends they said I looked like dude and it used to bother me, but I've learned to accept I have a bit of an androgynous, non-pretty face. Some of the world's most successful fashion models are actually quite ugly so, I guess it's not _that _bad.

I like how everyone's attitude is "Men are such jerks! Girl Power! I love all you girls!" 
haha.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 14, 2008)

Oh! And I was at this skate park with some friends earlier this evening, and some old, homless guy BLEW ME A KISS!

UGH. I fled out of there so fast.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 14, 2008)

Mari - Oh. Well, don't get into trouble by posting them up then! Post up some pretty ones that are still very sexy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But covered. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!!

Kensie - I used to be just like you. When I was younger, way little, I looked like a boy. I think you can totally work with it though. I think it gives a cool very unique pretty vibe. I can definitely tell you are a female though. And it's definitely not always about looks that determine someone being a model. Oftentimes the model doesn't look that attractive, but she has great cheekbones or a good facial structure, nothing to do with looks at all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and yeah. I wouldn't be SO against men if this thing hadn't happened to me. Heh.
I actually love my guy friends dearly.


----------



## laperle (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Nice ass, Mari! haha

Thanks for your comments on the pic. When I showed it to my friends they said I looked like dude and it used to bother me, but I've learned to accept I have a bit of an androgynous, non-pretty face. Some of the world's most successful fashion models are actually quite ugly so, I guess it's not that bad.

I like how everyone's attitude is "Men are such jerks! Girl Power! I love all you girls!" 
haha._

 
Kensie, honestly, you don't look androgynous. I look like a girl. Your friends are too young to get the full feminine beauty. No offense to your friends, but you look totally feminine to me.

And so does Parkie. 

You can be tomboyish and kickasses on the way you dress and behave, but you both have feminine features. I'll show you my embarassing pics and show you how it's better being 'natural' than looking like a malfunctioning hooker (me)


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Cam-cam, you stop calling me exotic or Shimmer will have a lot of work here.  

Nah, those pics are old and I lost the tan and got some weight. My ex lives in Germany and I had to find ways to tease him, ya know?_

 
I won't complain.


----------



## laperle (Sep 14, 2008)

Parkie, they are all TOTALLY COVERED. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The danger is for my reputation.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Kensie, honestly, you don't look androgynous. I look like a girl. Your friends are too young to get the full feminine beauty. No offense to your friends, but you look totally feminine to me.

And so does Parkie. 

You can be tomboyish and kickasses on the way you dress and behave, but you both have feminine features. I'll show you my embarassing pics and show you how it's better being 'natural' than looking like a malfunctioning hooker (me) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Trust me! When I don't have my makeup on and my hair is up,
I look more like a _Ken_ than a _Kensie_! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My mom always told me, I had a type of beauty that only mature, artistic, worldly people can appreciate. 
Yeah, mom! But I'm not trying to date any mature, artsy, worldly guys, okay?!
I understands what she means though. 

I guess it's my jaw and mouth that make me look "masculine".
I don't know if my appearance has contributed to by "masculine" personality. I hate dresses. I hate chick flicks. I love dirty jokes. I love to play sports etc.

And I'm known to be the funny, class-clown dork, so I don't need to be ultra-feminine pretty all the time anyway. :/


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_ 
I guess it's my jaw and mouth that make me look "masculine"._

 
You don't look masculine to me. Then again, I get told I look masculine a lot as well, so I know what you're saying. :/


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 15, 2008)

I am definitely an artistic person Kensie! Maybe that's why I can see it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I do agree that your jaw is somewhat masculine, but I can totally see the feminine side of you. But like you, I am more drawn to dirty joke.. playing sports.. I don't like chick flicks AT ALL. I'll take a kung fu flick ANYDAY. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And anywhoo, the thing is, I didn't become uber girly till I went to college. All my friends I left behind in high school were so surprised when I came back. Hahah, I think become a bit more feminine is a part of college life and growing up, because I wasn't the only one this happened to. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mari, oh you crack me up. xD I'm sure you're brave enough to show, but for reputation's sake? Please. How bad can these be?!?!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll show you girls something I have painted. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







The Shiefen Waterfalls in Taiwan.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 15, 2008)

That's fantastic.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_ 
Kensie - I used to be just like you. When I was younger, way little, I looked like a boy. I think you can totally work with it though. I think it gives a cool very unique pretty vibe. I can definitely tell you are a female though. And it's definitely not always about looks that determine someone being a model. Oftentimes the model doesn't look that attractive, but she has great cheekbones or a good facial structure, nothing to do with looks at all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I was the same way. I looked like such a horrid little tomboy...ugh I looked awful. I would NEVER show you guys old pics of me. They are embarrassing.

Kensie you dont look masculine. 

My computer is acting up a lot right now. Aaaaand Im craving coffee ice cream. Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_I
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thats AWESOME!


----------



## laperle (Sep 15, 2008)

Kensita, I'm from the artistic bandwagon and, girl, no! You won't wear your hair up, will you? I thought you were the sweetest thing when I saw your September challenge. 

I know how you feel, but try not to think that way, 'cos I'm not trying to make you feel better just because I like you. 

We all looks less girly without make up. I look like someone ERASED my face. Especially now I'm all pale :/ 

And just one more little detail: you are boobalicious too.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 15, 2008)

Shimmer - Thanks! I wish I could've done the rocks on the right side of the canvas better, but maybe next time I'll do better! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Rebecca... I want.. coffee ice cream too! But I don't have any... so I'll go grab a drumstick. Heh heh. I can't wait for school, I can use swipes and get Haagen Dazs coffee ice cream!

Seriously, my little kid pics are horrible. I looked JUST like a boy.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 15, 2008)

I fail at artistic endeavors anyway, so I admire anyone who can do it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You did a great job.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 15, 2008)

*sigh* Makes me wish sometimes I had majored in art instead of Math and Econ. Heh. It's so lucrative a career that I settled for it being just a hobby. And it really is just that. I don't have much time for it anymore.

Growing up sucks.


----------



## laperle (Sep 15, 2008)

I would kill to have a jaw like Kensie's or Jamie's. I love that. It gives definition to the face, strengh. In my opinion, it's not a sign of masculinity. 

Masculinity is about virility. That's why we see a lot of boys far from being MEN. That's my opinion. I like men, not boys.


----------



## laperle (Sep 15, 2008)

I'll never show my paintings. Nobody ever understood them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Parkie, that's what I was talking about:
















I was 19-20 tops. 
Tell me what is this hair color with this skin tone??? Plus the dark roots.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 15, 2008)

I love defined jaws. I think it is so sexy to see a girl with a nice defined jaw. Mine is pudgy... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




growing up does suck.

you know what doesnt suck? Coffee ice cream. Im soooooooo getting some tomorrow. I wuv it!!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 15, 2008)

Ohhh Mari...that first pic is GORGEOUS! Please stop posting pictures already, you are killing me!


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 15, 2008)

OMG. Mari is beautiful!!!!!!!! You really look so different with that hair color and the tanned skin!

I have a pudgy jaw too, no matter how much weight I lose, it'll be round. Heh.

And I want coffee ice cream! No fair that you're getting some tomorrow!


----------



## pat (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_





I was 19-20 tops. 
Tell me what is this hair color with this skin tone??? Plus the dark roots. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
HOLY.  You look sooooooo different.  Talk about tanned!

btw, my first post ever in the bimbo thread. haha


----------



## laperle (Sep 15, 2008)

See? Everyone agrees the tan and the hair had to die! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hi, Patty! Welcome to our madness.


----------



## pat (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_See? Everyone agrees the tan and the hair had to die! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hi, Patty! Welcome to our madness. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL Don't worry.  I've had my light brown + bleached highlight days. wooooo....

but i guess it was "in" before... right?! hahaha

so, this thread is basically a "whatever you wanna talk about thread" am I correct?! there are 170+ pages, I'm not planning to start from page one hahahahah...


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 15, 2008)

That's awesome Elaine. I swear, you're my twin or something.
I love to draw and paint. I have to admit, I'm very good at it too. That's probably what drew me in to makeup: the artistic aspect of it.

So, I guess you all don't see the masculinity. Hmm. Maybe since it's me, I notice all those tiny things.
I used to be so insecure and think I was so hideous. I was told I was an ugly nerd when I was a kid, so it kind of stuck with me and I always see that ugly nerd people told me I was.
Sometimes it still makes me cry and wish I looked different, but I'm okay with myself now. I know it was all just childish cruelty kids would say to each other.

I started developing my tatas really early (like at age 9) and girls would accuse me of stuffing, they didn't want to hang out with me, and they'd make fun of me right to my face. I'd just retaliate with comebacks and I'd be mean back to them, even though deep down I was so self-concious. 

That age between 10 and 13 was so hard for me. I even have old diaries and I'd read about how angry I was with myself. I wanted to kill myself, I wanted to run away from home. All that stuff kids say but never really mean. But I was so sad during those years and it still kind of affects me.

I guess, those are the years where our minds and bodies start to change. Our hormones are going crazy. You get so emotional and you're so confused about where these feelings are coming from.

I'm gonna stop talking about it now. eek
Sorry about that. Once I start, I cant stop...


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome Patty!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 15, 2008)

Wow, Mari!
Why weren't you a model again?


----------



## pat (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Welcome Patty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
aw thanks! I feel loved. hahahaha

it's 8:43 p.m right now... 

I have a sociology test tomorrow... I should be studying, really... but I told myself that around 12 this afternoon. hahahahahah

specktra + makeup + threads = no studying.

yikes.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 15, 2008)

I seriously have to shut the computer off and put it in another room when I study.  Because every few minutes I will check Specktra and I will get nothing done!


----------



## pat (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I seriously have to shut the computer off and put it in another room when I study.  Because every few minutes I will check Specktra and I will get nothing done!_

 
LMAO. hahahahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I swear once I discovered this site, my social life has gone down hill. hahahaha "eff hanging out with you guys, I have makeup to discuss!" hahah jk

No but really this site is so addicting my boyfriend is always asking me, "what are you doing? going through those makeup threads?! you're so weird!" hahaha

DUH...


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome Patty!

Before I joined this thread I was thinking, "What the hell is going on in there?" They have like 5000 posts? What could they possibly be talking about????!"
Now, I know. 

I'm procrastinating too. I've got Calc homework I haven't even started.


----------



## laperle (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Wow, Mari!
Why weren't you a model again?_

 
Kensie, I know how you feel. The transition is hard on everyone, even if the person doesn't show. 

I do show a lot. 

When my body was changing, I was finally healing from my first depression episode (started when I was 9to10), my mom moved with us to another city and my parents were divorcing. 

And we look half child half whatever that is... My ID pic was taken by that time. When I look at it I still feel embarassed. I was a little monster. 


You can say, vent. We are your bimbos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I wasn't a model because I don't have what it takes. I only have the poser personality.


----------



## pat (Sep 15, 2008)

thanks kensie!

whoa calculus?! you're crazy. i hate math and when i say hate I mean it with passion. hahahaha

BTW, you're beautiful and despite what others may say to you or about you, it just shows how insecure they are with themselves.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I guess everyone kinda goes through that phase in life when they aren't happy with their looks. hell I still do especially with my body, it kinda comes and goes like a wave.  but i try to imprint in my brain that even if my body isnt perfect, hell i feel fierce with my makeup. hahahahaha


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 15, 2008)

Kensie we just click. Even on the whole astrology level. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



We so would be good friend IRL. I used to worry about my looks too. The crushes I used to have in middle school all thought I was really ugly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I still feel that way a lot sometimes. That there's something about me not exceptionally girly or appealing to guy, especially when I don't have make-up on.

Patty, welcome!
Lovin' that Kirsch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I know the studying and specktra will be an issue for me.

Mari - you need to model. Srsly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Katie - Go study bad girl you!!!


----------



## rbella (Sep 15, 2008)

I think they should re-name this the La Perle thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You've been busy! I can't keep up on this tiny little cell.....


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 15, 2008)

Patty - btw, I am a math major. Well, going to be. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm going to be taking Multivariable Calc in the fall. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I took it already Senior year of high school. heh.

Rbella - YAY!!!! I missed you. Checking on your cell as usual.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 15, 2008)

Rbella how are you!?!  I miss you so much!  Glad to see you pop your head in.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 15, 2008)

Yeah, I was definitely depressed and troubled for so many reasons.

And I have to add, being the only black girl in my group of friends didn't help in the "feeling confident about my appearance".

It kind of feels weird and embarassing to vent and share all these things with random people online (_who you're going to meet in Vegas in 2010!!!!_) but it's nice to let it all out and see what people have to say about your comment. Also, you get a better idea about what kind of person this personality you know from a forum is.


----------



## rbella (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks guys. I miss ya'll so much. it's really bad here. i'm so sad, I really have no words. but all your well wishes have kept me going. hugs!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 15, 2008)

Rbella, YOU'RE ALIVE!


----------



## laperle (Sep 15, 2008)

I have more pics for CAM-CAM. I found the CD with the old carnival party pics!!! 


























There are so much more. People get drunk and go picture happy...


----------



## laperle (Sep 15, 2008)

bellissima thinks i talk too much...


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 15, 2008)

^^ Okay Mari , we get the point. You're hot. 
You make me want to jump in a blender.

Those are hot shoes btw


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 15, 2008)

I want to know what kind of parties you go to Mari because none of my friends have parties like that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I agree that those shoes are totally hot!


----------



## pat (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Patty - btw, I am a math major. Well, going to be. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm going to be taking Multivariable Calc in the fall. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I took it already Senior year of high school. heh._

 
what in the.......... hahahaha

multivariable calculus?! you and kensie can team up and tutor me lol jk


----------



## laperle (Sep 15, 2008)

Kensie, this is not the point. The point is to HAVE FUN in your LIFE. I was a miserable teen. And my mom was bankrupted. When I got the chance, my life completely changed! And now I look my old pics and smile because, hell, that was fun!

The shoes are awesome, from a little store that sells for drag queen, you would LOVE to go there, because it's in a chaotic crowded funny area of the city. 

And I know your feeling about being the only black kid in the group. My cousin (the one in the pic) in the single one in her group and class. Now, she's in University, I don't know anymore. Her bf is a white french boy. And she's not so close to her black dad. So, what she knows as family is a bunch of white people. Her beauty stantards are all so white. 

I have zillions of black friends and I they are so gorgeous and I keep trying to convince my cousin to embrace that, but she feels like acting white. I respect that now.

Still, I'd love her to stop relaxing and ironing her hair and let it be like this of my friend Karla:






Man, Karla is DIVINE.


----------



## laperle (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I want to know what kind of parties you go to Mari because none of my friends have parties like that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I agree that those shoes are totally hot!_

 
Katie, three words to define these SUPER FUN parties: gay men parties!


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 15, 2008)

Patty - Heehee, I'd be glad to! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love helping people out. I can only hope that I DO well in my own classes! With rushing and everything.. I hope I do well. I better time manage well because I will be working too.

Kensie, I totally get you. I had a lot of problems when I was younger. I was never as open and outgoing as I was now. I really.. blossomed, so to speak  near the end of my high school career. And I really became the person I'm supposed to be once college started. I find as you get older.. these things become a little easier. Especially in college. You really grow up then. I didn't believe anyone when they told me, but I got it now.

And I grew up in a neighborhood full of mostely Mexican children, same with my elementary and middle school.. and I got made fun so much for looking Asian. I was a "Cochina China." A dirty Chinese girl.

And my mom, being an immigrant couldn't teach me really how to be American or dress nicely either, I didn't have a lot of friends either and I really had to learn myself. I was SO awkward then! I'm so much better now, and I find that like you, that I wouldn't trade these experiences for anything. They pretty much build who we are. And I'm sure you wouldn't be who you are today without going through what you did, even if it was tough.

Whew, that's a life story right there!

Mari - you are a pretty little thing. I wish I could go to parties you have gone to as well! They look like so much fun.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Katie, three words to define these SUPER FUN parties: gay men parties!




_

 
Haha! I LOVE gay men and their fabulous parties.
I don't care how un-politically correct this sounds but... I want a loud, sassy, diva, girly gay friend! I have a few gay guy friends and I love them to death, but sometimes I'll see these flashy, fun gay men and think, "Wow! They're awesome!" 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Kensie, I totally get you. I had a lot of problems when I was younger. I was never as open and outgoing as I was now. I really.. blossomed, so to speak near the end of my high school career. And I really became the person I'm supposed to be once college started. I find as you get older.. these things become a little easier. Especially in college. You really grow up then. I didn't believe anyone when they told me, but I got it now.

And I grew up in a neighborhood full of mostely Mexican children, same with my elementary and middle school.. and I got made fun so much for looking Asian. I was a "Cochina China." A dirty Chinese girl.

And my mom, being an immigrant couldn't teach me really how to be American or dress nicely either, I didn't have a lot of friends either and I really had to learn myself. I was SO awkward then! I'm so much better now, and I find that like you, that I wouldn't trade these experiences for anything. They pretty much build who we are. And I'm sure you wouldn't be who you are today without going through what you did, even if it was tough.

Whew, that's a life story right there!_

 
Thanks. It's true, once you're able to accept yourself and be true to yourself, you can learn to open up to others and just have fun with life. 
I think a lot of my humor comes from the pain I experienced when I was younger, too. I don't take myself seriously and I can joke around and be the biggest goofball.


I really don't even think about being the only black girl in my group of friends. It's not an issue until someone brings it up and makes it an issue. 


Okay, let's stop talking about our sad childhoods and let's be fun bimbos again.

WOOHOO!


----------



## laperle (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Patty - Heehee, I'd be glad to! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love helping people out. I can only hope that I DO well in my own classes! With rushing and everything.. I hope I do well. I better time manage well because I will be working too.

Kensie, I totally get you. I had a lot of problems when I was younger. I was never as open and outgoing as I was now. I really.. blossomed, so to speak  near the end of my high school career. And I really became the person I'm supposed to be once college started. I find as you get older.. these things become a little easier. Especially in college. You really grow up then. I didn't believe anyone when they told me, but I got it now.

And I grew up in a neighborhood full of mostely Mexican children, same with my elementary and middle school.. and I got made fun so much for looking Asian. I was a "Cochina China." A dirty Chinese girl.

And my mom, being an immigrant couldn't teach me really how to be American or dress nicely either, I didn't have a lot of friends either and I really had to learn myself. I was SO awkward then! I'm so much better now, and I find that like you, that I wouldn't trade these experiences for anything. They pretty much build who we are. And I'm sure you wouldn't be who you are today without going through what you did, even if it was tough.

Whew, that's a life story right there!

Mari - you are a pretty little thing. I wish I could go to parties you have gone to as well! They look like so much fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Parkie, I was like you sorta. I had my own private world and was 'the crazy' one in a very strict elite catholic school. My mom couldn't even afford that, but she wanted the best education for me. I didn't have money to buy dresses to parties. The girls were totally Gossip Girl mean on me for having little money. I had to put a brave face on and be creative. I was also from Rio and they feel threatened because we are the reference when it comes to Brazil. It was a lot of things... and I was one of the best (or the best) student in the class, but it never counted. All I wanted was to get rid of that shit and that bloody city. 

When I left, it was new me. I met people who were like me, I finally felt good about myself. 

I hate when people label you, like the mexican kids did to you. This makes me so angry. When I catch a kid doing something like that to another I lecture. 

The dressing is always hard when we are teenagers. It takes some time to get your style. I was 20 and happy in those photos but you can see the bad tan+hair color combo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





You can come party with me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Those parties were great, there were so many... I always picked a theme and invited the gays = FUN


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 15, 2008)

Heehee. That's only 1/8th of the story. That's about all I care to share though. That's not the most painful I'm afraid.

Btw, the whole gay men party thing. That's why I love my MUA Billy. He's so flamboyant and awesome! He made me love Kirsch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I got 2 Macy's giftcards for a total of $90!!! I'm going to spend them at MAC tomorrow! Yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Added: Mari, yeah... children can be cruel. Being a Teenager.. from middle school up to mid-high school is always the most awkward. You hit puberty.. you don't fit in... you're changing and haven't found yourself or your own style yet. Heheheh.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh gosh. Mari, thank you for all the pictures...they are so sexy and entertaining 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rbella...thank you for checking in. My heart goes out to you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Kensie...I am too tired, but all I can say is Ive basically been where u were too. I will try to elaborate tomorrow.

I am tired all of a sudden...like...I think just tired of being on the computer. I havent gotten ANYTHING done today. So Im gonna go to bed and get ready for work tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW....I ordered those hot ass boots. But they didnt have my size until DECEMBER...so i ordered a half size smaller. Ill make them fit, damn it!

Goodnight, beautiful bimbos


----------



## laperle (Sep 15, 2008)

Go get stuff, Parkie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Man, I'm so pissed at sasa.com They never have EVIAN now.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 15, 2008)

Boots usually run a bit larger Rebecca. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I wouldn't worry.

Mari I plan on getting these colors:
-Ricepaper
-Bronze (Maybe?) dunno if this is too similar to Woodwinked that I already have
-Mulch
-Twinks
-Freshwater (I've been wanting this forever!)
-Shimmermoss
-Blackground Paint Pot
-Bare Study Paint Pot






And I'm mad at Sasa for you!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Sep 15, 2008)

Rbella - I miss you! I am glad you are safe! 

Hello patty!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mari - wow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Me 3, I love those shoes!

Elaine - Dig the art! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had a beta when I was a kid as well and put it by my mirror, it freaked itself out a lot. Man, I wish I could have kept that eel! He was cool!

Well, I finally got my pictures from my 21st bday last year! lol. I thought I would share them with everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 btw, it was my 21st!


----------



## laperle (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Boots usually run a bit larger Rebecca. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I wouldn't worry.

Mari I plan on getting these colors:
-Ricepaper
-Bronze (Maybe?) dunno if this is too similar to Woodwinked that I already have
-Mulch
-Twinks
-Freshwater (I've been wanting this forever!)
-Shimmermoss
-Blackground Paint Pot
-Bare Study Paint Pot






And I'm mad at Sasa for you!_

 
Ricepaper is GREAT. I can use it on the lid, add mascara, blush and gloss and go out, pretty.
Bronze is not similar to Woodwinked. Bronze is more vivid/saturated and a bit darker. They are different. I can swatch for you.
I want Freshwater too!
Mulch, Twinks and Shimmermoss I don't have.
I want Base Study p/p too. I dig the Painterly one, a pearly alternative would be great.
And blackground sounds good from all FOTDs I see. Many girls use it as a base for dark colors. I wouldn't buy it because I have blacktrack and blitz & glitz and I use fluidlines as bases.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 15, 2008)

^^^ How fun! Your dress looks cute btw.


I've never owned boots but I don't think I need to remind you all about how un-fashion forward I am. I just bought myself a hoodie... from the men's section. It's gray and black stripes. I love it though!

At the "MAC Party" I was invited to, I'm gonna stock up on shadows, brushes, and lip products. My biggest needs. I need to get off the computer soon.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 15, 2008)

Allison, you look so pretty in that dress! Wow, I love it!
And betas are funny little things.. man.. I can't believe we didn't even know that you couldn't put two males together... hahaha


----------



## clslvr6spd (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks dolls, my guy hates it! He thinks I look like a cave women in it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have other pictures, but they didn't turn out too well....


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 15, 2008)

That will be an awsome haul Elaine and good for you for getting perm colors!  I totally neglect the perm line. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You look adorable Allison! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Vegas is a good excuse to get all dressed up!


----------



## laperle (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Rbella - I miss you! I am glad you are safe! 

Hello patty!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mari - wow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Me 3, I love those shoes!

Elaine - Dig the art! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had a beta when I was a kid as well and put it by my mirror, it freaked itself out a lot. Man, I wish I could have kept that eel! He was cool!

Well, I finally got my pictures from my 21st bday last year! lol. I thought I would share them with everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 btw, it was my 21st!








_

 
Thanks! They are Drag Queen shoes. I wish I had some of those boots too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They are 6.7 inches high!

21st b-day, leopard mini dress, straps sandals, Vegas, hugging a blue MM?






 This sounds and looks heaven!!!!!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Thanks! 21st b-day, leopard mini dress, straps sandals, Vegas, hugging a blue MM?






 This sounds and looks heaven!!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
sigh....my blue lover!!!


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Ricepaper is GREAT. I can use it on the lid, add mascara, blush and gloss and go out, pretty.
Bronze is not similar to Woodwinked. Bronze is more vivid/saturated and a bit darker. They are different. I can swatch for you.
I want Freshwater too!
Mulch, Twinks and Shimmermoss I don't have.
I want Base Study p/p too. I dig the Painterly one, a pearly alternative would be great.
And blackground sounds good from all FOTDs I see. Many girls use it as a base for dark colors. I wouldn't buy it because I have blacktrack and blitz & glitz and I use fluidlines as bases._

 
As long as it's darker, I'm good! I need darker browns that aren't matte. I don't like mattes even though they are apparently good in the crease. Hahahhaa...
Twinks is a plummy brown, I HAVE to have it. I love plums.
Mmmmm Blackground. I wanna rock the smokies this fall, so I think I definitely need this. So this is basically picking up perm collection items for me! I'm excited. It's been awhile.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I've never owned boots but I don't think I need to remind you all about how un-fashion forward I am. I just bought myself a hoodie... from the men's section. It's gray and black stripes. I love it though!

At the "MAC Party" I was invited to, I'm gonna stock up on shadows, brushes, and lip products. My biggest needs. I need to get off the computer soon._

 
I just bought a black and gray striped sweater from the men's section in Forever21. It's so loose I love it. I also plan on wearing just that with tights and boots. Not fashion forward really either, but comfy and warm! Just how I want it anyways. You wear what you find comfortable, forget everyone else! =)

I wanna go to a MAC party!!!!!!!!

I think I need a new blending brush too. Hahaha. I love the 217.. but haven't got it quite down yet. I'm terrible at blending.


----------



## laperle (Sep 15, 2008)

Parkie, I've just swatched them. Importing the pics.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 15, 2008)

Yay! Mari you are all kinds of awesome.


----------



## laperle (Sep 15, 2008)

I try to help and perms are my only MAC options, so here we go. 






Ricepaper - Woodwinked - Bronze - Brun (it's matte, i know you don't like, it was just a really dark brown for reference)

Oh, this is my first photo swatch ever, so it's not that good.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks so much! It really helps!
I need more neutrals. So yeah.. on the hunt of a different highlighter/lid color, so Ricepaper seems a good choice with some Bronze in the crease, plus some Mulch in the crease as well. Or Twinks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I may consider Brun if I need a really dark brown, that or Espresso. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks again!


----------



## laperle (Sep 15, 2008)

Brun is darker and less warm than Espresso.

I use Brun to fill my brows, too. 

I love mattes. If I could buy all mattes (and the squared) and satins, i'd be happy for a loooooong time.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 15, 2008)

Hahah, we're opposite in what we like as finishes then! I love the frosts and the veluxe pearls. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need to learn to like the mattes. They'd probably be nice for day to day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I kinda wanted Smut but I remember when I swatched it, it looked very gross. Hahahah.


----------



## laperle (Sep 15, 2008)

I want so many MAC stuff. And once I don't get bombed by ads, I don't really die for LEs. I loved some of them, true. 

But the perm collection is really rich and I'd be truly happy just to get my hands on them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As I said before, I always had to be creative to try to keep up with my posh/rich/elite school mates, so I'm very persistent to make something work the way I want.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 15, 2008)

Mmmm, my MAC desires have slowed down. My collection is maturing and it's at a point where I am happy with the stuff I have. I don't need new MAC stuff every month you know? I'm skipping many of the collections now as well. I'm skipping Ungaro entirely.. along with Chill... Manish... Dame Edna most likely.. and even Suite Array. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know I'll need a few MSFs from Sheer Minerals and a few things from the Holiday Collection. Other than that, I don't need many things. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And that makes me happy. So I can start putting things into my savings again. It's been a hard summer hahahah.


----------



## laperle (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Hahah, we're opposite in what we like as finishes then! I love the frosts and the veluxe pearls. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need to learn to like the mattes. They'd probably be nice for day to day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I kinda wanted Smut but I remember when I swatched it, it looked very gross. Hahahah._

 
I think it's about balance. A entire matte look is odd. I like a some satin and a hint of frost to keep it multidimensional. Mattes can look really flat if you don't know how to work the colors. I have all finishes (except the new starflashes) and I just try to combine them, not only the colors. 

I used to do frosts and shimmery stuff only when I was 18. But now Ive learnt to love mattes and satins more. Even though, some frosts are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




VP and Lustres (Retrospeck, actually) are night looks for me.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 15, 2008)

Yuck, I don't like Lustres. But I love Aquadisiac. I used to wear Teal a LOT. Wow. I used to love that color so much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I still do, but I learned it was more of a summery color. Instead of wearing it everyday like I used to. Then again.. that was my first and only color back then. =)

I heard that matte colors go really well and may even be the best type of finish to go with Asian eyes. And actually, I noticed this in Snowkei's FOTDs in her basic everyday look. So I might need to look into that as well.


----------



## laperle (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Mmmm, my MAC desires have slowed down. My collection is maturing and it's at a point where I am happy with the stuff I have. I don't need new MAC stuff every month you know? I'm skipping many of the collections now as well. I'm skipping Ungaro entirely.. along with Chill... Manish... Dame Edna most likely.. and even Suite Array. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know I'll need a few MSFs from Sheer Minerals and a few things from the Holiday Collection. Other than that, I don't need many things. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And that makes me happy. So I can start putting things into my savings again. It's been a hard summer hahahah._

 
Since it's hard to get MAC here, I try sasa's alternatives for a good price. My currently chart has a Lancôme foundation, a Dior foundation (my fave so far), more Hypnôse backup, Pupa baked shadows, Clio Art Blusher, a Cyber colors face/blush brush ('cos the brazilian brand I use to buy brushes are out of stock), Shiseido's Eye jumbo pencils are a base, Anna Sui's monoshadows (hopelly pigmented), lots of acne dressing, more clinique pore minimizer instant perfector, Olay whiting moisturizer and hopelly Evian Mineral water. I love Evian, the water, the face spray, their wipers. Sewame's water mist is ok too, much cheaper, but it's not an Evian.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 15, 2008)

^^ I need to find a better foundation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But yeah, I keep just wanting to buy mac instead of explore.

I'm on phone. Will be back.


----------



## laperle (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Yuck, I don't like Lustres. But I love Aquadisiac. I used to wear Teal a LOT. Wow. I used to love that color so much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I still do, but I learned it was more of a summery color. Instead of wearing it everyday like I used to. Then again.. that was my first and only color back then. =)

I heard that matte colors go really well and may even be the best type of finish to go with Asian eyes. And actually, I noticed this in Snowkei's FOTDs in her basic everyday look. So I might need to look into that as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I really want teal pigment, vanilla and this blonde's gold LE (it won't happen).

I really like mattes for all skin (and lids) types. The can be neutral, poppy even without the shimmer. I just think the need a good base/primer to enhaces their potential.

Lustres suck. But I like retrospeck, 'cos it's light and give me sparkle when I feel like having them. But I don't plan to buy any other lustre. Especially Honey Lust... people HATE Honey Lust. I think it's MAC's most hated e/s ever.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 15, 2008)

I should get more Shiseido. It must do wonders on Asian skin.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 15, 2008)

I have Teal pigment. I LOVE it. I didn't get any of the Over Rich ones. I've been done buying pigments for awhile now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hmm.. definitely need to look into mattes then. I need a better foundation. I use the MAC moistureblend. It's not bad, it doesn't make me break out, but it's not the smoothest or best thing out there either. It's good for winter, but felt way to... moisturizing for summer, so I went without foundation. Heh.

Aquadisiac is one of the nice lustres. The rest.. horrible. I have only.. 2 other lustres in the Fafi Quad.. And dear god I hate it.

Oh, and Blonde's Gold will be perm in PRO stores, so all hope is not lost.


----------



## laperle (Sep 15, 2008)

^I agree. I don't like Shiseido's foundations just because the ones they sell here in Brazil are too dark for my skin.

Too bad the Majolica e/s line is soooo shimmery. I read a feedback from a girl complaining they look pretty but they fall on her cheeks and gets all shimmery. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't wanna try buying the Maquillage pricey quads without swatching. 

I'm about to order the Adaptive by Lancome (31USD at sasa) and a new Diorskin Forever (pricey, but worthy).


----------



## laperle (Sep 15, 2008)

^Glad to hear about the blonde's gold. I don't have pigments from MAC. I loved all the overrich ones, but again, LE aren't for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I could never tell Aquadisiac is a lustre! Well, there's still hope in lustreland.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 15, 2008)

Yep, not all lustres are bad, but Aquadisiac is enough for me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well.. I think Tempting is one too. But I didn't have a problem with that one either. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank goodness because I love the Tempting Quad!

Yep, I thought the Majolica would definitely be shimmer and nothing but that. They like that look in Asia. Well, most girls. The very angelic innocent look. Hahaha. I have really dark skin for an Asian when I go to Taiwan. Heh. heh.

I don't know either of the products you've mentioned! Hahhaha.


----------



## laperle (Sep 15, 2008)

I've checked on them before buying. It seems Anna Sui's shadows are pretty good, just not as good as MAC (in pigmentation). They look more satin finish, which I like. 

I like Pupa stuff. I don't know how the shadow is gonna play, but I read a review saying it's the most pigmented baked shadow she ever had. The Clio's blushes have many praises and they are beautiful with cute package 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The shiseido's pencils seem to be like shadesticks to me, but less dry. 

The Lancôme foundation is Lancôme. I like the brand, I'm willing to try. 

All the others I know and love.


----------



## laperle (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh, if you like frosty shadows, the bourjois baked single shadows are good for highlighter. You'd need UDPP or ArtDeco eyeshadow base for better fixation and building for the darker colors. Plus, they are cheaper. Not MACs, but a lighter alternative when you want something more sheer.

My favorite blush is Bourjois, but I don't even know the name. All their color names fade so quickly.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 15, 2008)

Yay! Good to know. At least you try out other brands, I don't. Hahah.
I'm tired, I'm going to bed. I have more packing to do tomorrow.


----------



## laperle (Sep 15, 2008)

Me too. It's very late here.

Sleep well, sweetie. :***

Good packing!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_ 
Well, I finally got my pictures from my 21st bday last year! lol. I thought I would share them with everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 btw, it was my 21st!_

 
You look great girl! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ugh good morning everyone. I haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaate Mondays.


----------



## User93 (Sep 15, 2008)

*Hey bimbos!*

I totally hate Mondays too, on mondays i study 8-45 am till 7 pm. Im so damn tired.

*CAM* - You're welcome gun, I wish I could help you more. I think you just gotta decide to yourself If you want that relationship back. Sometimes huge fights and love go side by side. Its complicated, I know. If you wanna talk anytime, you can PM.

*clslvr6spd* - You look so cute, and happy b day to you!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Adina* - how are you feeling? I hope you're better!

Does anyome know how rbella is doing and how the whole situation there is? I cant figure out how they can have electricity off for 2 weeks, Its way too long! And I worriez for rbella :/

*Mari* - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 You are soo awesome! And damn, those pics are HOT. DEfinition of hotness. That bathroom pic must have seriously disturbed your ex's mind and gave him some sleepliss nights thinking of you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And those pics from carnaval too - you a naughty naughty bimbo! Hugs to you. I hope we talk more later. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like mattes most of all too btw! I wish I went to Rio so I could bring you some mackity mac!

Saadeh, Elaine, Elegant-one, Karin, Katie, Samantha, Katie - haaai! Where is Katie (KikiB) btw?


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi Bimbos, I'm back here as well....and now have to catch up with 10 pages of chatter


----------



## User93 (Sep 15, 2008)

Hey Aquarius! Im confused with that 10 pages aswell :/ Though wont be here much today, Im knocking ou, Im soo tired!


----------



## SparklingMissy (Sep 15, 2008)

I want to be a MAC dazzleglass Bimbo!!!!!!!!!!!  they are <3

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Hey, the bimbo chatter could only go so far without getting its own thread, right? So, I figured, why not start one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hurray bimbos!!


So, if you're wondering about how the bimbo thing came about, here's the original story as posted in the dazzleglass discussion thread: My friend and I went to our local MAC when we were in the mall last night. The MAs were bored and played with makeup on us, including putting dazzleglass on each of us. My friend hated it! She found it far too glittery and declared that glitter is for bimbos and little kids. I was terribly amused and simply had to share. 

Keep in mind, this is not meant to be offensive, it's a silly comment from one girl that I (and several others) have found to be amusing. As such, we are here to unite in bimbo pride! 

Elegant-one has been keeping a list of herself and the other bimbos and it is as follows: Susanne & Audrey, adds clslvr6spd & lahdeedah & now KikiB & coachkittenn & stv578 & krasevayadancer & clotheswhore & warm-toned Bimbo Winthrop44 & darkishstar who is no longer a kid & vcanady & first boy Bimbo, Malcolm the cat & now M.A.C. head. Glam8babe, divinity, nikki.

And, again, HURRAY BIMBOS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Mari I plan on getting these colors:
-Ricepaper
-Bronze (Maybe?) dunno if this is too similar to Woodwinked that I already have
-Mulch
-Twinks
-Freshwater (I've been wanting this forever!)
-Shimmermoss
-Blackground Paint Pot
-Bare Study Paint Pot






And I'm mad at Sasa for you!_

 
Ok, I just saw this and had to butt in...you don't have Freshwater???? That's my favourite e/s of all time. Closely followed by Bronze. You need to get those ASAP


----------



## User93 (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh I wanna get freshwater too but im scared to try out blues :/


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Yuck, I don't like Lustres. But I love Aquadisiac. I used to wear Teal a LOT. Wow. I used to love that color so much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I still do, but I learned it was more of a summery color. Instead of wearing it everyday like I used to. Then again.. that was my first and only color back then. =)_

 
and and why did you forget Mythology?? I heart that e/s. Aquadisiac and Mythology are the only Lusters I like...wow and I haven't worn Aquadisiac for ages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Going back to the subject of mattes, I'm loving my Copperplate and Embark recently. Those two are on top of my matte e/s list. I need to get Fig 1


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_Oh I wanna get freshwater too but im scared to try out blues :/_

 
you should try Freshwater Anita, it's the most versatile beautiful blue. With your features, you would look goregous wearing blues


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingMissy* 

 
_I want to be a MAC dazzleglass Bimbo!!!!!!!!!!! they are <3_

 
welcome sweetie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm new here too. It's an addictive thread


----------



## pat (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_^^ I need to find a better foundation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But yeah, I keep just wanting to buy mac instead of explore._

 
Dark, I went through the same phase! hahaha...

I've tried MAC's Select SPF15, then Studio Fix, then Studio Tech, and now Studio Mist.

I tried MUFE's HD foundation but wasn't very fond of it.  It made my face feel sticky and shiny.  I went to give my friend a cheek to cheek kiss and tell me why I felt our cheeks sticking to one another, then to top it off it made that sticky sound. hahahaha...

I've used Studio Tech for a while but since it's been so hot, I thought it would be better for my face for a lighter foundation...

I like Studio Mist because it's light weight but very buildable!  I use my MSF loose on top of it to "set it" in place.  I think it kinda gives the same "look" the MUFE HD did, but I like my MAC much better, plus it didn't give that sticky feeling on my face..

woooooo whoooo... that was a handful lol..


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 15, 2008)

Happy Monday everyone!  I am finally on VACATION!!!  

I leave for Charleston on Wednesday.  The wedding in on Friday so we have a few days to shop and enjoy Charleston and the ocean.

Hope everyone is doing well today!


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 15, 2008)

Have fun on vacation, Katie!  Helloooo Anita and all you other Bimbos! (I think Katie aka KikiB left us)  I hope you're doing well rbella!  Keep us updated when you can.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 15, 2008)

Looks like KikiB did leave. She did say she felt like people were getting angry at her and stuff. That's sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, I wrote a little something for us MAC lovers:

_Got money (yeah)
And you know it
Take it out your pocket and show it (then)
Spend it (at MAC)
This lipglass (fly) that paintpot(fly)
This pigment (fly) that shadow_

*giggle-snort*


----------



## laperle (Sep 15, 2008)

*CORRECTION*: Parkie, Brun e/s is actually a satin. I found out filling my brows earlier. I was shocked I didn't know that. Along with Shroom, Brun is the e/s I use the most.


----------



## pat (Sep 15, 2008)

oooo.. eye shadow discussion?!

Tell me why I was kicking my head last night?! I was looking at the C-Shock collection threads and was sad that I didn't get into MAC earlier. 

hahaha


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 15, 2008)

Off all 7 of my MAC shadows, I'd say I use Sable the most. It's nice for a soft, plummy, brownish look to brighten up the eye.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *patty0411* 

 
_Dark, I went through the same phase! hahaha...

I've tried MAC's Select SPF15, then Studio Fix, then Studio Tech, and now Studio Mist.

I tried MUFE's HD foundation but wasn't very fond of it. It made my face feel sticky and shiny. I went to give my friend a cheek to cheek kiss and tell me why I felt our cheeks sticking to one another, then to top it off it made that sticky sound. hahahaha...

I've used Studio Tech for a while but since it's been so hot, I thought it would be better for my face for a lighter foundation...

I like Studio Mist because it's light weight but very buildable! I use my MSF loose on top of it to "set it" in place. I think it kinda gives the same "look" the MUFE HD did, but I like my MAC much better, plus it didn't give that sticky feeling on my face..

woooooo whoooo... that was a handful lol.._

 
I've tried a bunch of MAC foundation too, wasnt happy with either one. I recently bought Smashbox HD foundation. It's more pricy than MAC but so far I'm more than satisfied
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wear MAC in NC30/35, kinda in between shades! But with Smashbox, I got it in Medium 1 and it's bang on exact match


----------



## pat (Sep 15, 2008)

Out of topic but I have one quick question... what does "DH" mean? I see it around threads a lot and I have no idea what it means!

Sable... I don't have that but my favorite all time brown shadow would have to be Rich Flesh. esp for the crease!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 15, 2008)

DH I believe means Darling Husband.  I could be totally wrong though!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 15, 2008)

^^ Dear Husband


----------



## laperle (Sep 15, 2008)

Dear Husband? It's D... Husband.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 15, 2008)

I just looked on MUA and it is Dear Husband.  Hey I was close!


----------



## pat (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_DH I believe means Darling Husband.  I could be totally wrong though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_^^ Dear Husband_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Dear Husband? It's D... Husband._

 
hahahaha thanks!

It can also be "damn husband" too.. LOL jk


----------



## laperle (Sep 15, 2008)

*KATIE???? IS THERE A KATIE IN THE CHAT???
*





















































​


----------



## laperle (Sep 15, 2008)

Ok, today, it was so colder than usual here and I got to wear a super cool outfit. I was feeling glorious.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 15, 2008)

Woo-hoo banana party!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 15, 2008)

Those dancing bananas are kinda creepy. Cute... but creepy.

And whenever I see them, I can't get the Peanut Butter Jelly song out of my head!  D: D: D:


----------



## laperle (Sep 15, 2008)

The Bananas' Party is something that looks like an acid trip but you're sober. So funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Tomorrow, my first step back to social life...


----------



## laperle (Sep 15, 2008)

Does any of you know if Laura Mercier's cheek color (how they call the blush) is good? I've searched here at Specktra, but couldn't find anything about it.


----------



## stv578 (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Does any of you know if Laura Mercier's cheek color (how they call the blush) is good? I've searched here at Specktra, but couldn't find anything about it._

 
I'm not a fan of it.  I've tried a couple of shades, they're not that pigmented and have no lasting power.  Though the colours themselves are quite pretty.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 15, 2008)

I get Laura Mercier and Laura Geller mixed up all the time. 

I was gonna write about her Bronze And Brighten and Blush And Brighten baked powders. I only know about it from watching her specials on QVC.


----------



## stv578 (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *patty0411* 

 
_hahahaha thanks!

It can also be "damn husband" too.. LOL jk_

 





  Damn right!

But yeah, it's darling or dear husband, DS is for son and DD, daughter.


----------



## pat (Sep 15, 2008)

so, what is everyone doing? LOL...

I swear it seems to dead here today..

OMG guess what?! It's me and my bfs five year anniversary this friday.  I don't know wtf to wear though...

do you think black tights, boots, and some cute shirt would be ok for a semi-formal dinner?!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 15, 2008)

Okay... since it's a bit slow today, I'll post a few drawings from my sketch book I made a while ago.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *patty0411* 

 
_so, what is everyone doing? LOL...

I swear it seems to dead here today..

OMG guess what?! It's me and my bfs five year anniversary this friday. I don't know wtf to wear though...

do you think black tights, boots, and some cute shirt would be ok for a semi-formal dinner?!_

 
Yeah, everybody'd busy!

That sounds like a cute outfit!

And congrats on your anniversary!!!!


----------



## stv578 (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *patty0411* 

 
_so, what is everyone doing? LOL...

I swear it seems to dead here today..

OMG guess what?! It's me and my bfs five year anniversary this friday. I don't know wtf to wear though...

do you think black tights, boots, and some cute shirt would be ok for a semi-formal dinner?!_

 
Happy Anniversary!  DH and I just celebrated our 10 year "dating" anniversary on Saturday!

Hmmm, not sure if the tights with the boots would be enough for a semi-formal occasion.  Do you have a cute wrap dress?


----------



## pat (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_ And congrats on your anniversary!!!!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Happy Anniversary!  DH and I just celebrated our 10 year "dating" anniversary on Saturday!

Hmmm, not sure if the tights with the boots would be enough for a semi-formal occasion.  Do you have a cute wrap dress?_

 
thanks!

I did get a dress but I think I might return it. LOL... I swear I'm like this EVERY YEAR I act like I have nothing to wear.  I buy hella outfits, then I end up returning them all. LOL.... I'm excited and stressed out at the same time.  

I ended up buying this Women's & Men's Clothes: Plus Size, Maternity, Baby & Kid's Clothing | Old Navy.  then I bought this black crop jacket thingie because I don't like showing my arms...

I was planning to get the dress cut like a tunic and work with something from there..


----------



## stv578 (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *patty0411* 

 
_thanks!

I did get a dress but I think I might return it. LOL... I swear I'm like this EVERY YEAR I act like I have nothing to wear. I buy hella outfits, then I end up returning them all. LOL.... I'm excited and stressed out at the same time. _

 
I do that too!!!  My husband has crowned me the "queen of returns".  I swear things fit differently once I'm home!


----------



## stv578 (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *patty0411* 

 
_ 
I ended up buying this Women's & Men's Clothes: Plus Size, Maternity, Baby & Kid's Clothing | Old Navy. then I bought this black crop jacket thingie because I don't like showing my arms...
_

 

Which colour did you get?


----------



## pat (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_I do that too!!!  My husband has crowned me the "queen of returns".  I swear things fit differently once I'm home!_

 
OMG. My boyfriend calls me that too! hahahahhaa.. I thought I was the only one! 

It's weird sometimes, I feel guilty when I buy something ie shoes or clothes then I return it.  My worst was I went to buy some clothes at Hollister and within an hour I returned it also, a pair of flip flops from cathy jean that I returned in less than 15 mins. hahahahhaha


----------



## pat (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Which colour did you get?_

 
grey... but I honestly think i'm going to return it. hahahahaha

maybe i'll find a cute girly shirt or something


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 15, 2008)

So. I picked up these today:

-Ricepaper
-Mulch
-Twinks
-Shimmermoss

I'm saving my other giftcard. If not... I'll see if I'll get Bronze and Freshwater. Mulch looked pretty similar, a bit darker..so I decided to skip Bronze. I don't need so many browns.. heh.

Patty - Woo, thanks, I should check that out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And congrats on your anniversary!

Saadeh - Freshwater is still on the list, no worries, I just haven't picked it up yet.

Kensie - I'm about to draw something on my computer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been so into Pop Art lately. ;D I LOVE your sketches. Man, I have a best friend IRL that I actually go and draw with or paint pictures with. Heh. I loves her. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yeah... I think Katie did leave.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OKAY.
So I have a friend who is a friend of that stupid bf of mine. Oh which things are still unresolved. My friend thinks that I should try and save it. He says yeah... he had a talk with him. He wouldn't tell me everything they talked about. But apparently.. I act like a guy and I'm flat. Uhm, my friend defended me, saying that's what made me awesome and for my lack of boobs I have awesome legs and ass. >=(

WTF. Since when do I act like a guy other than I take kung fu, I hang out with guys more, I'll joke around, and I'll willingly play video games or some sports? One, I'm TERRIBLE at most sports other than Volleyball and Badminton. Two, I'm OBSESSED with MAC?! I DRAW. I PLAY PIANO. I LIKE TO SHOP AND I LIKE FASHION.

I'm so confused.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingMissy* 

 
_I want to be a MAC dazzleglass Bimbo!!!!!!!!!!!  they are <3_

 
Welcome!!! <3


----------



## pat (Sep 15, 2008)

dark, if you don't mind me asking, how old is your ex/boyfriend?


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 16, 2008)

He's 19. >_> Same age as me. Who I haven't talked to since even last Sunday.


----------



## pat (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_He's 19. >_> Same age as me. Who I haven't talked to since even last Sunday._

 
you would think someone of that age kinda grew up, but i guess it's not good to assume right?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think if he's already acting like an ass while you are willing to try and fix things up, then I think you should just leave things the way the are. If I were you, make yourself look crazy sexy so the next time he sees you, you'll look so fierce he wont know what to do with himself.

and your friend seems more mature than your ex.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 16, 2008)

Yeah... well. My friend is a really good friend you know? But I just see him as that, which is a shame. Hahaha. BUT just because my friend seems more mature, do you think I should listen to his advice? >_> Though he does keep insisting that yeah... he's being an idiot.


----------



## meaghanb2926 (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Those dancing bananas are kinda creepy. Cute... but creepy.

And whenever I see them, I can't get the Peanut Butter Jelly song out of my head!  D: D: D:_

 
Ohmigosh are you referring to this Peanut Butter Jelly Song?!? YouTube - Peanut Butter Jelly Time

I cant stop watching it!!


----------



## pat (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_BUT just because my friend seems more mature, do you think I should listen to his advice? >_> Though he does keep insisting that yeah... he's being an idiot._

 
honestly, i think you should just listen to your gut feeling about the entire situation...

i mean it's great to have someone give you their opinion but what it all comes down to is how you're feeling, you and your boyfriend.

The only way to actually solve the situation you and your bf are in, is to talk. I know it's hard and irritating when it feels like you're the only one giving the effort... I think you and your bf need to talk, one on one with no disturbances...  that will be the only way you'll know how both of you guys are still feeling.

it'll be hard but just try and talk everything out, if it doesn't work at least you'll know you tried.


----------



## pat (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *meaghanb2926* 

 
_YouTube - Peanut Butter Jelly Time_

 
OMG. hahahahhahaha I've seen that clip before. It's scary and funny at the same time!

have you seen the one with the little girl doing ballet?! crreeeeepppppy


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *patty0411* 

 
_honestly, i think you should just listen to your gut feeling about the entire situation...

i mean it's great to have someone give you their opinion but what it all comes down to is how you're feeling, you and your boyfriend.

The only way to actually solve the situation you and your bf are in, is to talk. I know it's hard and irritating when it feels like you're the only one giving the effort... I think you and your bf need to talk, one on one with no disturbances...  that will be the only way you'll know how both of you guys are still feeling.

it'll be hard but just try and talk everything out, if it doesn't work at least you'll know you tried._

 
Yeah, right now my gut is to just act on what I heard because I didn't hear it from here. And that makes me unsure what to do, to be honest. I was so sure 4 days ago or so that I was going to let this go for sure and be done with it. And then yeah... this is why I keep needing to at least, talk about it. I just keep hearing opinions you know?

I think you just gave me some really good advice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thank you so much.

But yeah, I'm so irritated... ._.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 16, 2008)

That peanut butter jelly thing is the strangest thing I have ever seen!  Too funny! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Don't anyone be picking on my nana party!


----------



## laperle (Sep 16, 2008)

Parkie... I hate this guy of yours... saying he doesn't like you because you're flat??? He could notice that from the beginning (that's what I tell the guys who date me and talk about my lack of boobs). And if he thinks you're masculine, maybe he's just an insecure boy 'cos you hang out with other guys and you are a kung fu badass! These explanations are lame. He treats you bad not responding your calls. This is all so wrong. 

Unless there's a super awesome plot twist, my advice is to keep the plans and end things for good.

Kensita, I love your drawings.


----------



## pat (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_I think you just gave me some really good advice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you so much.

But yeah, I'm so irritated... ._._

 
you're welcome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i hope you guys work everything out and if not, take a friend and go crazy MAC shopping. hahah jk


----------



## laperle (Sep 16, 2008)

Oh, and Parkie, I almost did a make up (that would be a FOTD) for you. I had to change plans 'cos I was out of time and it was cold here to dress nice.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 16, 2008)

Mari - thanks for your input as well. I really think I still need to do what I planned and I have to talk to him first before I decide anything. =) And I agree, his explanations are lame.

Oh, right, and I did a look today using the Tempting Quad.. I really want to put it up. Heh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Awww, that would've been so sweet to see an FOTD just for me. Maybe next time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Patty - Oh yes, there was a reason I saved the other $45 gift card to Macy's!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *patty0411* 

 
_ 
OMG guess what?! It's me and my bfs five year anniversary this friday. I don't know wtf to wear though...

do you think black tights, boots, and some cute shirt would be ok for a semi-formal dinner?!_

 
Congrats!!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_ 

OKAY.
So I have a friend who is a friend of that stupid bf of mine. Oh which things are still unresolved. My friend thinks that I should try and save it. He says yeah... he had a talk with him. He wouldn't tell me everything they talked about. But apparently.. I act like a guy and I'm flat. Uhm, my friend defended me, saying that's what made me awesome and for my lack of boobs I have awesome legs and ass. >=(_

 
Ummmm...NO. Im sorry but if ur ex said ur flat and ur too much like a guy...id seriously, never give him the satisfaction of having you again. Screw that! I cant believe he said something like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kensie those pictures are great...

Slow day, bimbos? I had a long awful day at work. Super busy, I had ONE meal today....it was awfullll. Me and this customer HAD. IT. OUT. We were screaming at eachother, but I managed to do a professional scream. I HATE MY JOB....I had chest pains all day, i dunno if it was gas or stress, but it hurt....and a headache. Please God, help me get my license and start cutting hair, so i can leave the pharmacy. This is the worst job EVER. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I feel like it could kill someone..like I just feel sometimes, so sick and unhealthy working there.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh well, hope u are all doing good


----------



## pat (Sep 16, 2008)

cantaffordmac - thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope you're feeling better! i know how you feel, some customers can be asses. hahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




remember patience is key, you'll get your license soon.


----------



## laperle (Sep 16, 2008)

I will! It would be Ricepaper and Bronze and other surprises together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just like you were planning to get.

But I went to a cool tone look 'cos my outfit was light gray, mid gray, black and a dark green silk scarf with dark green shoes. I felt so nice and stylish. hihi


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Congrats!!

Ummmm...NO. Im sorry but if ur ex said ur flat and ur too much like a guy...id seriously, never give him the satisfaction of having you again. Screw that! I cant believe he said something like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Slow day, bimbos? I had a long awful day at work. Super busy, I had ONE meal today....it was awfullll. Me and this customer HAD. IT. OUT. We were screaming at eachother, but I managed to do a professional scream. I HATE MY JOB....I had chest pains all day, i dunno if it was gas or stress, but it hurt....and a headache. Please God, help me get my license and start cutting hair, so i can leave the pharmacy. This is the worst job EVER. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I feel like it could kill someone..like I just feel sometimes, so sick and unhealthy working there.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh well, hope u are all doing good_

 
Hahahha. We're like in the same place. All the things your ex said to you or whatever I'm like.. WTF?! The whole.. exotic = slut thing, for example. It's so much easier seeing it from the other side.

AND DEAR. The customers?! Well, I work at Wetzel's Pretzels, and let me tell you, there is just NO pleasing people sometimes. The stories I could TELL you, but it would take too long.
But remember, just breathe, smile.. and like.. passive aggressive works. Hahahha. But.. ass.. I'm so sad for you. I hate horrible customers. I understand completely. You should read the things on this site: "http://www.notalwaysright.com/" You'll feel better right away, trust me. xD It's my relaxer anyways.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_I will! It would be Ricepaper and Bronze and other surprises together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just like you were planning to get.

But I went to a cool tone look 'cos my outfit was light gray, mid gray, black and a dark green silk scarf with dark green shoes. I felt so nice and stylish. hihi_

 
Oooooh. I wanna. Hahahha. But yeah... =)
That must have been a cute outfit! I was wearing... a teal tank with a dark gray and light gray argyle sweater vest, over a gray skirt, and black footless tights. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 With Tempting Quaaad!


----------



## laperle (Sep 16, 2008)

Patty, I know it's hard to find, but there's a list with ppl's names in page 135 if I'm not wrong... The list grows... I have to copy that somewhere safe. Let me try again:

Sanahys: Samantha
Krasevayadancer: Adina (am I spelling her screen name right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
coachkitten: Katie
CantAffordMAC: Rebecca aka CAM
gigglegirl: Hannah
KikiB: Katie
purrtykitty: Karin
elegant-one: Mommy Spy or Elegant
Susanne: the same
chocalategoddes: Kensie
darkishstar: Elaine (but I call her Parkie)
Shadowy Lady: Saadeh (it's pronounced Saadaah according to her)
Alibi: Anita (I call her Nita)
rbella: rbella or Bellissima (mystery name starting with a D)
clslvr6spd: Allison
nunu: Nora
laperle: Mariana, but people call me Mari and many other nicknames.

Am I forgetting someone? Help, girls!


----------



## laperle (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Oooooh. I wanna. Hahahha. But yeah... =)
That must have been a cute outfit! I was wearing... a teal tank with a dark gray and light gray argyle sweater vest, over a gray skirt, and black footless tights. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 With Tempting Quaaad!_

 
I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 argile.


----------



## pat (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Patty, I know it's hard to find, but there's a list with ppl's names in page 135 if I'm not wrong... The list grows... I have to copy that somewhere safe. Let me try again:_

 
aw thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now I'll try to memorize all those names! hhaha thanks again Mari! btw, do you speak portuguese?!


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 16, 2008)

clslvr6spd = Allison
Shadowy Lady = Saadeh


----------



## laperle (Sep 16, 2008)

sure! i'm brazilian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what else could i speak to buy groceries? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i do speak other languages too, but there's nothing like your mother language.


----------



## laperle (Sep 16, 2008)

Parkie, I called her Allison many times yesterday and couldn't remember. All these data is turning my brain into jelly.

Speaking sweet... I'm so gonna attack the chocolate cake (even better than the first one with cream icecream!) yum yum


----------



## clslvr6spd (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey beautifuls! Just popping my head in to say hello & happy monday! 
I am just watching Prison Break with my hubby. 






 Be back later lovely's!!

Mari, it's okay! But, just this once!!


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 16, 2008)

^^ Hey you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mari awww.. I want chocolate cake still. Hahah.
Oh well, I have drumstick ice creams!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Sep 16, 2008)

^^Hi-ya darling!

I have been craving pumpkin bread like son-of-a-bitch!


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 16, 2008)

hmmmmmmmmm
I haven't been craving anything lately. Hahahah.


----------



## laperle (Sep 16, 2008)

Allison, I take meds that mess with my memory :/ Girl, I told your name so many times yesterdat and your dress, strap sandals, Vegas, 21st b-day, gorgeous golden hair, Blue M&M lover! And I forgot the name. 

I'm even worst with faces of people I meet in person for the first 3 times. I always forget I even met the person. I's rude, but I do my best, really.

I'm sorry. It won't happen again, especially if I find a sweet name for you too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Parkie, my mom has a chef diplome, but she's not the best with baking nor sweets (she's just ok). But she's been inspired this week. The cakes are delicious yet home-cake-simple.


----------



## nunu (Sep 16, 2008)

talking about cakes makes me hungry!!

How are you all doing?


----------



## clslvr6spd (Sep 16, 2008)

Mari I love you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nora! Hey doll, I am peachy! How are you?


----------



## nunu (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi Allison! I am fine thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hope you had a great weekend!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Sep 16, 2008)

Very boring one actually! Just laid like broccoli! How was yours?


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 16, 2008)

Awwww.. I want your mom's cooking Mari!

Nora - I'm drawing right now! Trying to fit in one more piece of art before I move to the dorms. I'll still have my drawing stuff with me.. but... yeah... it'll be rare that I'll get to draw again.


----------



## laperle (Sep 16, 2008)

Nora, I feel great! I'm kinda slow 'cos I'm insomniac nd my doc told me to double the meds dose. So, I may type all wrong, forgive me.

I'll start a Pro Make Up course tomorrow. I think I'll be fine. 

Thanks for the FOTD dedicated to us <3 

How are you?


----------



## nunu (Sep 16, 2008)

Hahahaha, the weekend here is Thursdays and Fridays
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It is so confusing!! I got used to England's weekend for the past 4 years and now that i am back home, it's hard to get used to it!

But yes, it was ok! I didn't do much either.


----------



## laperle (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Very boring one actually! Just laid like broccoli! How was yours?_

 
I like brocoli. Period.


----------



## nunu (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_ 
Nora - I'm drawing right now! Trying to fit in one more piece of art before I move to the dorms. I'll still have my drawing stuff with me.. but... yeah... it'll be rare that I'll get to draw again._

 
Yes when you are back in dorms you woin't have time to enjoy your hobby! Please show us when it's finished!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Nora, I feel great! I'm kinda slow 'cos I'm insomniac nd my doc told me to double the meds dose. So, I may type all wrong, forgive me.

I'll start a Pro Make Up course tomorrow. I think I'll be fine. 

Thanks for the FOTD dedicated to us <3 

How are you?
_

 
God i remember the days of being insomniac, not nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yaaay for make up course!! You are goign to have a blast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No problem, i'm thinking of doing another one soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm fine thanks, only got like 4 hours of sleep! It's 8.46am here


----------



## laperle (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Awwww.. I want your mom's cooking Mari!

Nora - I'm drawing right now! Trying to fit in one more piece of art before I move to the dorms. I'll still have my drawing stuff with me.. but... yeah... it'll be rare that I'll get to draw again._

 

She loves cooking for everbody. I got weight because she moved in with me. I used to live with my BFF, but my mom came when my depression hit a critical point. Now, I drink fresh healthy juicies, have good meals and lots of desserts (our entire family have sugar T*EE*TH)


----------



## nunu (Sep 16, 2008)

^I am sorry you've been going throguh tough times. I had depression when i was in my final year and it wasn't nice. I feel happier now.
It's good that you had your mother with you. It's crucial to have someone with you at the most hardest times in life.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 16, 2008)

Mmm, I had bad depression in soph year of high school. Heh. First time I encountered my eating disorder. D:

Nora - yes, I'll put it up when I'm done. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And yeah.. depression actually happens a lot in college. Especially during the winter season. hahahha.. when it's dark and depressing.

Mari - Ahhh.. juice is so good... and that's good when your mom did that.


----------



## nunu (Sep 16, 2008)

I think everything just piles up (stess etc) and you just can't take it anymore.

I know this is completely random but i can't wait to get my hands on some CoC! We didn't get it here YET Boooo


----------



## laperle (Sep 16, 2008)

Nora, I have depression episodes since I was 9-10. Now, I've being diagnosed as bipolar (in a mild instance, though). It's more complicated to deal with, but I'm learning and will keep learning for my entire life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Depression is much more common than people think. Too bad it's treated like a taboo, 'cos it's hard to admit you have a problem in this instance. I tell about my condition because I think it helps to diminish the stigma. 

I'm glad you relate smehow and shared.


----------



## nunu (Sep 16, 2008)

Where is everyone today? Susanne, Samantha, Nora, Adina, I haven't seen Audrey in a while!! Elegant??
I hope Rbella is ok.


----------



## laperle (Sep 16, 2008)

_"but i can't wait to get my hands on some CoC!" _

Everybody wants the CoC.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Nora, I'll never have CoC nor LEs... And to be honest I just get super happy to even get perm stuff.


----------



## nunu (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Nora, I have depression episodes since I was 9-10. Now, I've being diagnosed as bipolar (in a mild instance, though). It's more complicated to deal with, but I'm learning and will keep learning for my entire life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Depression is much more common than people think. Too bad it's treated like a taboo, 'cos it's hard to admit you have a problem in this instance. I tell about my condition because I think it helps to diminish the stigma. 

I'm glad you relate smehow and shared. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Depression is very very common, even the people who you'd think are the happeiest people ever and no need to be depressed, suffer from it. I did post a thread at the beginning of the year when i wasn't feeling myself if you want to read it check it out. 
If you ever need to talk, feel free to pm me whenever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and this goes to all my Specktrette Bimbos here


----------



## nunu (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_"but i can't wait to get my hands on some CoC!" 

Everybody wants the CoC.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nora, I'll never have CoC nor LEs... And to be honest I just get super happy to even get perm stuff._

 
Lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




at the comment!

doesn't your counter get any LE?? that's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but yes we all do get super happy whenever we haul from MAC!


----------



## laperle (Sep 16, 2008)

There are two main problems here:

1) The prices are absurd. Example: 45USD for a single shadow or lipstick
2) We are in different hemispheres. There's no sense to launch CoC here because our next season is Spring. And I never saw any LE in our MAC stores.


----------



## pat (Sep 16, 2008)

;/

my stupid dog peed on my curtains. geez.. I don't understand why they pee in the house when the effing door to the back yard is OPEN. hahaha.. Hey, at least my curtains will make my room smell like fabric softner, now that it's in the washer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




quick question, does any one know the remedy to dried fluidlines? I was thinking about spraying some Fix+ in it but i'm not sure


----------



## nunu (Sep 16, 2008)

You know if MAC stops releasing soooooooooo many LE collections i would've been a happy bunny! But NOOOO they have to tempt us every month with new collections!

You do have an advantage for not getting LE stuff. More money for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The prices are rediculously expensive!


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 16, 2008)

Awww. No LE makes me sad for you Mari. And yeah.. my worst problem is my eating disorder, but coupled with depression, I shed pounds VERY quickly, since I have a fast metabolism. I really need to watch myself and make sure I'm eating right when I'm upset or I can seriously harm myself.

Nora, I remember that thread you made very well. I'm glad you overcame that. I think now and then we all just need to just enjoy ourselves and let it go sometimes and remember what seems like a very big thing might not a year or two down the line. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But if you ever need anyone to talk to, you have all of us here. And yes, stress piles up BIG time in college.

AND CoC is the shiettt. Nuff said.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *patty0411* 

 
_;/

my stupid dog peed on my curtains. geez.. I don't understand why they pee in the house when the effing door to the back yard is OPEN. hahaha.. Hey, at least my curtains will make my room smell like fabric softner, now that it's in the washer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




quick question, does any one know the remedy to dried fluidlines? I was thinking about spraying some Fix+ in it but i'm not sure_

 
I think mixing medium might help. I've read that it helps for dried out Metal-X shadows. So I think.. if you... get some of the dried fluidline on a brush and mix it into a drop of mixing medium that may work.


----------



## laperle (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *patty0411* 

 
_;/

my stupid dog peed on my curtains. geez.. I don't understand why they pee in the house when the effing door to the back yard is OPEN. hahaha.. Hey, at least my curtains will make my room smell like fabric softner, now that it's in the washer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




quick question, does any one know the remedy to dried fluidlines? I was thinking about spraying some Fix+ in it but i'm not sure_

 
It works with my Shade super dry fluidline, Patty. 

Some people prefer to use that solution to put contacts in (I forgot the english expression)


----------



## pat (Sep 16, 2008)

elanie, do you know which specific mixing medium? or does it matter?


----------



## pat (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_It works with my Shade super dry fluidline, Patty. 

Some people prefer to use that solution to put contacts in (I forgot the english expression)_

 
OH! Contact solution?! Maybe I'll do that, save me a couple dollars. hahahahahah thanks mari


----------



## nunu (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks ELaine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Patty for some ODD reason i read your post as dried "fruits" and i was like huh?? sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But yah i agree with Elaine, i heard mm helps.


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Sep 16, 2008)

changing the subject for a sec... I left my dglass @ my BFF's house and the bitch didnt tell me NOT ONLY THAT it was FULL when I left it and now there's only 1/3 left I cussed her ass out and made her give me $20... am I wrong for this?


----------



## pat (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Thanks ELaine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Patty for some ODD reason i read your post as dried "fruits" and i was like huh?? sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But yah i agree with Elaine, i heard mm helps._

 
LOL... dried fruits. hahahah your funny Nora. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




seriously, it was nice seeing your fotd, i havent seen any from you in a while.


----------



## nunu (Sep 16, 2008)

I would be pissed if that happened to me


----------



## pat (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hotmodelchiq* 

 
_changing the subject for a sec... I left my dglass @ my BFF's house and the bitch didnt tell me NOT ONLY THAT it was FULL when I left it and now there's only 1/3 left I cussed her ass out and made her give me $20... am I wrong for this?_

 
UM NO.  you have every right to make her pay for it. it wasn't hers to touch or use.






good job!


----------



## nunu (Sep 16, 2008)

Aww thank you patty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i promise i'll start posting more.


----------



## laperle (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *patty0411* 

 
_OH! Contact solution?! Maybe I'll do that, save me a couple dollars. hahahahahah thanks mari_

 
Patty, I read 3 options, but only 2 are viable for me:

1)Mixing medium

2) Fix + or any Mineral water spray similar (I use Sewame's I buy gor 2.60USD at sasa.com) 

3)The contacts solution, but not stuff to kill fungus or bateria, just that neutral one.

Some people go for other elaborated methods such as fix+ or contacts solution in Mary Bathing (is it the name?). I tried the bathing but it was a MESS and the Mineral Spray worked wonders.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *patty0411* 

 
_elanie, do you know which specific mixing medium? or does it matter?_

 
Water based mixing medium!


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 16, 2008)

hotmodelchiq - I'd be pissed too. Hahaha.


----------



## pat (Sep 16, 2008)

ive heard about sasa.com..  

i think i'll look at that web site soon.. 

thanks!

BTW, I love the portuguese dialect, it's so sexy.  My friend taught me some words, mainly bad words. hahahahahaha


----------



## laperle (Sep 16, 2008)

My BFF would never use 2 thirds of anything that belong to me. 

The most she would do is tell she likes it and buy one for herself. 

Idk. I don't take my make up anywhere I don't absolutely trust the person/people surrounding me. And all my friends know how I care for my make up, so they don't even touch without asking my permission.

One type, a friend (but not so close) dropped one of my e/s on the ground and broke it into a million pieces. I was very irritated, but I let it be. Now, she never even gets close to my make up. My stare and breathing gave her the message.


----------



## laperle (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *patty0411* 

 
_ive heard about sasa.com..  

i think i'll look at that web site soon.. 

thanks!

BTW, I love the portuguese dialect, it's so sexy.  My friend taught me some words, mainly bad words. hahahahahaha_

 
Patty, Parkie (Elaine) and I buy stuff there. I'm pissed because I want to checkout my ginormous chart, but they're out of my Evian Water Mist (it's like Fix+ but costs 3.10 dollars). I love everything by Evian. They have my favorite smell in cosmetics. Too bad I can't find their wipes out of France. Next time I go to France, I'll bring tons of Evian's wipes.


----------



## laperle (Sep 16, 2008)

Sewame's: Sasa.com: Best Beauty & Health Care Products

Evian's: 
http://web1.sasa.com/SasaWeb/eng/pro...o=100063505001

The First is super big and cheaper. Very good for the price and refreshing. Nice smell, but not like Evian's.
Evian's is more expensive, only 50ml, but it's portable, better and smells better.

These spray waters are great for winter to take the dry effect over make and super refreshing and light for summer. That's why I NEED sasa to bring it back ASAP.


----------



## laperle (Sep 16, 2008)

You are all gone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OK, it's 3am here, I gotta go. 

A truck full of kisses for you girls.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 16, 2008)

Ahhh, sorry. Phone call from the bestie. You know how that goes. Hahahha. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've never used Evian spray. So yeah. Maybe it's an Asian thing. xD They surely don't have that here.

Hahah.. I'll let my friends touch my eyeshadows if they want. But not the glosses or lippies. I won't share those. D:

Anyways, good night everyone. I need to clean the house after all..


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey, to let you guys all know.
Me and that guy broke up.
But we're still going to be friends.


----------



## User93 (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Hey, to let you guys all know.
Me and that guy broke up.
But we're still going to be friends. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





Im sorry to hear that, but he anyways was no good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think you definitely need someone better. Elaine, I cant really say your mood just reading your post, if you are over it and you just tell us what happened or if you are feelin down still.. I hope that's the 1st. Did you guys talk about things happened?


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *patty0411* 

 
_ive heard about sasa.com..  

i think i'll look at that web site soon.. 

thanks!

BTW, I love the portuguese dialect, it's so sexy.  My friend taught me some words, mainly bad words. hahahahahaha_

 

Hi Patty!!! I was surprised to see you here


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi All,






 I haven't had any internet, landline phone, cell phone, tv/cable - because of the nasty wind storm. Holy Cow! I about lost my mind...it made us crazy...just like the episode of South Park where they didn't have any internet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The wind was insane, we only had some leaves & just a couple tiny leaf branches, but every other house had uprooted trees, huge broken branches, trees hit their homes...it looked like a disaster area! I feel so blessed that our home was completely untouched.

I miss my bimbo friends


----------



## laperle (Sep 16, 2008)

Parkie, I hope this is for the best. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Good morning, people. I'm soooo sleepy.


----------



## User93 (Sep 16, 2008)

*Mari,* Good morning linda! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How are you? 

I'm such a happy bimbo, I came home from college at 2 pm today and actually have some time to do things about the house. You know, just those little errands you gotta run and little things to do, but damn, when there are too much they just drive you insane slowly. Pfff.

*Elegant-one*, i'm so glad to get a hearing from you here! Will your electricity be back for good now? I missed you!!! And I'm happy its finally over, I hope bimbo magic will help you out.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Where is rbella and how is sheeeeee? :/


----------



## laperle (Sep 16, 2008)

rbella is out of electricity it seems 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and she can only check on us using her cell phone.

nita, i'm enfuriated. ok, i need my mom right now, but i was so BETTER OFF living alone. she thinks the apartment is hers now. and i'm sick :/ and i shouldn't be sick 'cos it's my first day at the make up thing. i'm throwing up. argh. :/


----------



## laperle (Sep 16, 2008)

oh, nita... 

i wanted to show you the russian boy:






i was 18 and we were partying all night. this is at the beach to watch the sunrise.


----------



## User93 (Sep 16, 2008)

Mari, oooh girl get well soon please! Did you eat something bad? And what about "1st day in the make-up thing?" Did I miss something?

You said Mom came to take care of you when you were depressed, but will she go back to her place? We just sometimes don't appreciate parents. Yes, they all annoy us time to time, but I bet she does all that to take care of you in her mind.

Pic is so nice! And oh, I notice the thick liner there, you had nice skills at 18 already linda!


----------



## laperle (Sep 16, 2008)

Nita, I think I'm nervous and it always shows on my body, especially kidneys and stomach. 2 times now. And I'm awake for 2 hours only :/ I ate all my usually stuff yesterday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now, if I don't stop feeling sick and vomiting (i hate it) I can't go to the course. My therapist and I are working on ways to get me back to normal social life and I am supposed to start a Make Up Pro Qualification course today. I can't even think of it. Can you imagine if I throw up there?


----------



## User93 (Sep 16, 2008)

Linda, these are nerves for sure then. When i'm scared or worries, my stomack acts crazy too. You just gotta chill down, and tell yourself nothing should terrify you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Did you take any pills? You'd better do just in case if it is some infection. And i dont really know if you have that medicine in Brazil, but its kinda carbon pills, they just absorb stuff. We take it like 1 for 10 kilos of weight. If you have it, then since your stomack is empty you should take some. Or just drink water to wash your stomack (look at my precious english skills, "wash your stomack"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). 

You shouldnt worry about such things. When I get terryfied myself (I do believe me) I try to think about worst situations and what I would do then. Like, if you would feel sick somewhere, you would just leave for the bathroom. And you can always keep pills with yourself, I do!

I'm here cleaning up, come to msn for a while, I will cheer you up


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 16, 2008)

Im around ladies, just super busy! Took on some extra things so I won't be around much during evenings. 

Hey to all the bimbos out there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Alisson- you look hot in those pics, I wish i did it up vegas style for my 21st!

Patti- Welcome and congrats on the anniv! I am celebrating 4 yrs with my bf in 2 weeks!!

Elegant- welcome back, we missed you sooo!!

Hey to everyone else. Sooo sleepy and sooo cold in the office


----------



## clslvr6spd (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks Adina!!! I think that is one of my fav dresses from bebe!

elegant-one, I have missed you soo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just wanted to pop my head before I go to school, I will see you girls this afternoon!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 16, 2008)

good morning Bimbos! I'm here now, I'm working from home today. Got some nasty urinal infection last night so too tired to be at work. I hate it when this happens to me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Off to catch up on the thread


----------



## stv578 (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Hi All,







 I haven't had any internet, landline phone, cell phone, tv/cable - because of the nasty wind storm. Holy Cow! I about lost my mind...it made us crazy...just like the episode of South Park where they didn't have any internet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The wind was insane, we only had some leaves & just a couple tiny leaf branches, but every other house had uprooted trees, huge broken branches, trees hit their homes...it looked like a disaster area! I feel so blessed that our home was completely untouched.

I miss my bimbo friends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Miss you Momma Spy!  Glad you're okay!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Hi All,






 I haven't had any internet, landline phone, cell phone, tv/cable - because of the nasty wind storm. Holy Cow! I about lost my mind...it made us crazy...just like the episode of South Park where they didn't have any internet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The wind was insane, we only had some leaves & just a couple tiny leaf branches, but every other house had uprooted trees, huge broken branches, trees hit their homes...it looked like a disaster area! I feel so blessed that our home was completely untouched.

I miss my bimbo friends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hi Elegant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sorry to hear about internet loss...i have no idea what I'd do without it. Thank God you are safe and happy to see you here again


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_oh, nita... 

i wanted to show you the russian boy:






i was 18 and we were partying all night. this is at the beach to watch the sunrise._

 
Mari you need to stop posting these gorgeous pics of yours. Some ppl could get envious of your looks


----------



## laperle (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_Mari you need to stop posting these gorgeous pics of yours. Some ppl could get envious of your looks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It was to show Anita, who lives in Russia, my russian ex-sweetheart from 10 years ago. I look UGLY in that picture. I have some crazy jaw movement I don't get there. 

I'm sorry. I won't post more. I'll PM Anita next time.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 16, 2008)

^^ haha, no hun I was kidding. I love all of your photos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 do post more


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 16, 2008)

Btw Mari, I think I saw you recommending Pupa products a few pages ago...I got their e/s No.10 today. Is there any other one you recommend from them? They all look so pretty


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_elegant-one, I have missed you soo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just wanted to pop my head before I go to school, I will see you girls this afternoon!!_

 
I woke up thinking about you this morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I went to get my hair trimmed up very early - got a few more chippy layers & chunky,thicker long bangs. I was wondering how you were feeling & how your fishies are...and if you use any of the Aterna hair products at the school or personally.

Hope you're doing well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've missed you.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_Miss you Momma Spy!  Glad you're okay!_

 
Me too! When those storms hit at night in the dark, you just never know how bad it really is until daylight. We have our internet back *clutching my laptop* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How addicted we've become to our internet!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How's your job & the kiddies doing?

I checked MAC.com this morning _just_ to see if there was _something _new 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










miss you!


----------



## laperle (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_Btw Mari, I think I saw you recommending Pupa products a few pages ago...I got their e/s No.10 today. Is there any other one you recommend from them? They all look so pretty_

 
I don't have any of the baked yet. I'm about to buy the 11 and the 05. I read somewhere that the 10 is one of the most pigmented of them all. I hope it is and suits you well.

I have a single shadow I love. It's quite neutral, very pigmented, great texture and finish. 

All the Luminis (baked) line is new for me. They've stopped selling Pupa here in Rio, so all I can tell is my experience from past products. My black&white shadow duo was the best duo I've ever had (but they were normal, pressed shadows) and so was the pressed powder. I was willing to buy their loose powder, but they only have it in a darker than my skin tone shade. :/  Oh, and the PUPA liquid liner was my best friend for a loooong time, 'til I met the fluidlines. Not even the Lancôme waterproof liquid liner was as good as PUPA's, imo.

The old red packaging was soooo beautiful. PUPA is italian, so I called that packaging the Ferraris of my stash.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_I don't have any of the baked yet. I'm about to buy the 11 and the 05. I read somewhere that the 10 is one of the most pigmented of them all. I hope it is and suits you well.

I have a single shadow I love. It's quite neutral, very pigmented, great texture and finish. 

All the Luminis (baked) line is new for me. They've stopped selling Pupa here in Rio, so all I can tell is my experience from past products. My black&white shadow duo was the best duo I've ever had (but they were normal, pressed shadows) and the so was the pressed powder. I was willing to buy their loose powder, but they only have it in a darker than tone shade. :/ Oh, and the PUPA liquid liner was my best friend for a loooong time, 'til I meet the fluidlines. Not even the Lancôme waterproof liquid liner was as good as PUPA's, imo.

The old red packaging was soooo beautiful. PUPA is italian, so I called that packaging the Ferraris of my stash. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I actually didn't see any regular e/s. They all have domes so I guess they are all baked, and I also saw the baked duos. They're kinda like the MAC MES ones but smaller in size. No. 10 is a deep purply color and it was very pigmented on my hand. I agree with you, the packaging is the boss, eventhough it's not red anymore
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I now want to try their liquid liners, if they're as good as you say. I will also pick up some more single baked shadows next time I'm there


----------



## laperle (Sep 16, 2008)

Just don't pick the pink. Well, swatch it. 

I don't know if the liner formula is still the same, but it was great when I used to buy PUPA here. It was in the old red with silver genie style bottle. I chose it in a store full of brands, I swatched all the black liquid liners on my hand. When they where dry, I rubbed my fingers over them and the only intact one was PUPA's. 

I've never heard of a baked duo... omg... I was thinking about the baked blushes, but I'm going for the Clio's baked ones. I can't help but love their packaging too.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Just don't pick the pink. Well, swatch it. 

I don't know if the liner formula is still the same, but it was great when I used to buy PUPA here. It was in the old red with silver genie style bottle. I chose it in a store full of brands, I swatched all the black liquid liners on my hand. When they where dry, I rubbed my fingers over them and the only intact one was PUPA's. 

I've never heard of a baked duo... omg... I was thinking about the baked blushes, but I'm going for the Clio's baked ones. I can't help but love their packaging too._

 
I kinda chose Pupa randomly today. I was sick today, so I went to the doctor, the off to pick up my prescription. So as I was waiting for my prescription to be ready, I wandered off and looked at the different brands there....and then I saw Pupa and remembered you had said some good stuff about them. The baked duo really surprised me, they look so much like MAC's. They actually have a black/silver duo. I may pick that up next...the pink single one looks really nice too. Have you had bad experience with it?

This is just great, now I have another brand to obssess over besides MAC


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_^^Hi-ya darling!

I have been craving pumpkin bread like son-of-a-bitch!_

 
Omg Starbucks pumpkin loaf smells like poo but tastes SO good...I cant wait til its cold so I can get a pumpkin latte and a pumpkin loaf and be all....pumpkin-y. I refuse to begin drinking fall drinks and wearing sweaters and what not until its cold out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_She loves cooking for everbody. I got weight because she moved in with me. I used to live with my BFF, but my mom came when my depression hit a critical point. Now, I drink fresh healthy juicies, have good meals and lots of desserts (our entire family have sugar T*EE*TH) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Im sorry you were depressed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have been there before but I cant really say I am now...I duno sometimes I feel like somethings stopping me from taking it to that level, I can't explain it. Like I get so stressed and upset and frustrated and irritated but for some reason Im still not depressed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I think everything just piles up (stess etc) and you just can't take it anymore.

I know this is completely random but i can't wait to get my hands on some CoC! We didn't get it here YET Boooo_

 
I think maybe I break down every once in a while from the stress. Work, being broke, bills, no drivers license, not a lot of friends, etc. Its just a lot of stress and when i cant take it, I just break down and cry and cry lol, but I think its good to let it all out. 

That sucks you guys dont have CoC yet....too bad we all cant get collections at the same time. I am almost complete with my CoC haul..I have Lightly Ripe l/s, rich and ripe l/g, liqueur l/g, o lipstick, CoC l/g, and thats all. I want the spiced chocolate quad but Im not allowing myself it until i know I can afford it...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_There are two main problems here:

1) The prices are absurd. Example: 45USD for a single shadow or lipstick
2) We are in different hemispheres. There's no sense to launch CoC here because our next season is Spring. And I never saw any LE in our MAC stores._

 
I cant believe you never have LE...that sucks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_You know if MAC stops releasing soooooooooo many LE collections i would've been a happy bunny! But NOOOO they have to tempt us every month with new collections!

You do have an advantage for not getting LE stuff. More money for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The prices are rediculously expensive!_

 
I hate how many collections they come out with...they should do one a month, itd save us all a lot of money. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hotmodelchiq* 

 
_changing the subject for a sec... I left my dglass @ my BFF's house and the bitch didnt tell me NOT ONLY THAT it was FULL when I left it and now there's only 1/3 left I cussed her ass out and made her give me $20... am I wrong for this?_

 
No you arent wrong...Ive had friends that have taken mylip glosses, and not told me. I used to share makeup with friends cuz I didnt care back then and I was at work once, and the girl pulled out my Burts Bees chap stick (the peppermint one) and she knew I was missing it, and she started laughing when I realized it was mine. I was so pissed.....wow you're LAME you cant afford to go to the drugstore and buy your own??


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Hi All,






 I haven't had any internet, landline phone, cell phone, tv/cable - because of the nasty wind storm. Holy Cow! I about lost my mind...it made us crazy...just like the episode of South Park where they didn't have any internet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The wind was insane, we only had some leaves & just a couple tiny leaf branches, but every other house had uprooted trees, huge broken branches, trees hit their homes...it looked like a disaster area! I feel so blessed that our home was completely untouched.

I miss my bimbo friends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_I woke up thinking about you this morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I went to get my hair trimmed up very early - got a few more chippy layers & chunky,thicker long bangs. I was wondering how you were feeling & how your fishies are...and if you use any of the Aterna hair products at the school or personally.




I checked MAC.com this morning just to see if there was something new 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
I misssssssssss you!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Im glad your house is okay, and that you are okay. The weather needs to STOP so all of the bimbos can come back!

ive used Alterna products at home, they sent me some samples. I actually really like them...they were nice products! IMO. We dont use Alterna at my salon though, we use ISO, and Aquage mostly.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 16, 2008)

Rebecca, a lot of pumpkin flavored things smell pretty crappy but taste awesome.

Case in point: Au Bon Pain Harvest Pumpkin Soup.

My mom said it looks like a babies diarrhea, but man does it taste awesome!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I misssssssssss you!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Im glad your house is okay, and that you are okay. The weather needs to STOP so all of the bimbos can come back!

ive used Alterna products at home, they sent me some samples. I actually really like them...they were nice products! IMO. We dont use Alterna at my salon though, we use ISO, and Aquage mostly._

 
I LOVE you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't forget you - promise. I feel like a total crazy person lately  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 What's new right!? hahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, Alterna  - I'm addicted to it...can't hardly use anything else on my hair now. Well, I do have a couple Aquage & I like those too.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Rebecca, a lot of pumpkin flavored things smell pretty crappy but taste awesome.

Case in point: Au Bon Pain Harvest Pumpkin Soup.
_

 
I just bought some pumpkin smelling candles!!! dh loves them (& the sugar cookie candles), yeah, I guess thats getting in touch with his feminine side 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pumpkin Soup - I love soup, almost any soup so I'll def. have to try that.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_





Im sorry to hear that, but he anyways was no good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think you definitely need someone better. Elaine, I cant really say your mood just reading your post, if you are over it and you just tell us what happened or if you are feelin down still.. I hope that's the 1st. Did you guys talk about things happened?




_

 
It's okay. I'm fine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We're much better being friends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And the thing is.. he had a really good reason and legit, so I believe him. Hahaha. So yeah.. it couldn't be saved. Though man, seriously though, that guy seriously had some demons/skeletons in his closet. It's for the best. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In the end, he apologized for everything. Said yeah, it's not my fault, I didn't do anything wrong. And that I'm special, really special to him still, but he's not the one who will make me happy, and he wants me to be happy. So yeah. We're going to be friends. =)


----------



## laperle (Sep 16, 2008)

I just bought a Givenchy 9 shadows palette, the bronzer version of my Bourjois Délice de Poudre and my fave gloss ever by Bourjois. Now I have to wait 'til it gets here :/ It takes so long....


----------



## laperle (Sep 16, 2008)

Nita!!! You're back from busy mode. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Check my palette:


----------



## User93 (Sep 16, 2008)

*Mari*, I got a palette like this for my Mom! Is it "tempting chocolate" one Mari? Its so precious. My Mom is a Givenchy fan, she likes it most of all. She she always gives me bittersweet feelings when I buy her stuff, says she's glad of course but she gets mad if I buy her expensive high-end stuff. But I cant help it, I love buying presents soooo much!

*Elaine*, im glad you're better a little. At least you sound like you are. You should just enjoy your single-ness, and eventually a very good guy would hit you, the guy who would simply adore a gem like you. At least you broke up nicely guys, without accuing each other of every single thing.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_ (..)  Im sorry you were depressed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have been there before but I cant really say I am now...I duno sometimes I feel like somethings stopping me from taking it to that level, I can't explain it. Like I get so stressed and upset and frustrated and irritated but for some reason Im still not depressed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think maybe I break down every once in a while from the stress. Work, being broke, bills, no drivers license, not a lot of friends, etc. Its just a lot of stress and when i cant take it, I just break down and cry and cry lol, but I think its good to let it all out. 

(...)

No you arent wrong...Ive had friends that have taken mylip glosses, and not told me. I used to share makeup with friends cuz I didnt care back then and I was at work once, and the girl pulled out my Burts Bees chap stick (the peppermint one) and she knew I was missing it, and she started laughing when I realized it was mine. I was so pissed.....wow you're LAME you cant afford to go to the drugstore and buy your own?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh I feel exactly the same sometimes, like i'm so close to be depressed, and still I go on again. I just feel it close, this feeling sucks aswell. I can lay down and cry too, I let it out, its better this way. And yeah, its like you're ready to hit the rock bottom but you are still kinda ok.

Your friend's behaviour is awful. I would say like "WTF you saw me missing it and don't even say excuse me now?". 

We all aint rich, when i buy make-up, I plan my money for it, and cut down going out. No matter if its a cheap ass drugstore chapstick, I would want people to respect my stuff. Some people just dont care about things, while it can mean a lot to another one. No one gets stuff for free, so damn, respect it people!

Though i gotta admit i wouldnt be able to ask my good friend for money refund. I agree this is ok, and she totally used it, but thats just me. I wont have guts for that, cause money issues are complicated. I would be damn mad though and really upset.


----------



## User93 (Sep 16, 2008)

Oh Mari we posted the same time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I see its not "tempting chocolate", your looks sooo cool! They didnt sell it here, thats the 1st time I see such a palette. Colors are sooo fancy! How are you feeling hun?


----------



## laperle (Sep 16, 2008)

No, I bought the one above, full of colors. I've already got plenty of neutrals and just a few decent color stuff from MAC.


----------



## laperle (Sep 16, 2008)

Again hahhahahahah 

I'm a bit better, but still feeling very nauseous


----------



## User93 (Sep 16, 2008)

Yeah it was just us posting the same time. This palette looks sooo vibrant and fancy! I smell new fotds comin! Whats your fav gloss from Bourjois?


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 16, 2008)

That palette looks amazing!!! O_O Full of delicious colors. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Mari - I hope you're feeling better. When you're unwell I'm sad too.

elegant - Yahhhhhhh what's with the horrible weather? I'm glad you're okay.

But on South Park... that episode was hilarious!

Anita - yeah, I'm going to enjoy it fully this time. There's nothing in me hurting anymore so that's good. We're still going to hang out and everything though. =) It seemed like we talked easier as friends, so that was a good sign that we're better off being friends.

Adinaaaaaaaa - =) I'm feeling good now. I miss you being around!
And whew, it was freezing cold last night. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm hating the approach of winter.. for reals...


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 16, 2008)

And where has Samantha been lately?


----------



## laperle (Sep 16, 2008)

Parkie, Samantha is overloaded with crazy working schedule. I think she's not in a very social mood. I miss her precious comments too.

God, I'm still feeling sick and nauseous, but I'm not throwing up like in the morning :/


----------



## pat (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_I've never used Evian spray. So yeah. Maybe it's an Asian thing. xD They surely don't have that here._

 
They do have it here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I know they carry it in Nordstrom.  I believe they also carry it in Walgreen or something but for sure Nordstrom.  

It's like Fix + hahaha... but water.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Hi Patty!!! I was surprised to see you here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Elegant!  I hope you're doing ok.  I was looking at the threads and thinking, "where in the world is she?!"  

I know... I just started posting here a couple of days ago. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Patti- Welcome and congrats on the anniv! I am celebrating 4 yrs with my bf in 2 weeks!!_

 
Thanks Adina.  Aren't anniversaries exciting?! Congrats with you and your boy.


----------



## laperle (Sep 16, 2008)

Arrrrgh, I always forget something when I post. (That's why people quote, idiot) I was talking to myself, sorry.

So, Parkie! I ADORE my palette. It'll take ages 'til I get to play with it. But I could afford and buy online, so it's just to help me wait 'til I get the chance to get MAC again.


----------



## laperle (Sep 16, 2008)

Patti, how much the Evian costs at Nordstrom? 

Yeah, and in Europe (at least in France) everybody was spraying these mineral waters with some other stuff on their faces during summer


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Kensie - I'm about to draw something on my computer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been so into Pop Art lately. ;D I LOVE your sketches. Man, I have a best friend IRL that I actually go and draw with or paint pictures with. Heh. I loves her. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



._

 
Thanks! I wish I had artistic friends. We never actually make artwork together. My friends and I will just create the craziest, weirdest drawings. Like this one time, my friend and I were making fun of our gross science teacher. We ended up giving him saggy moobs, a giant nose, crazy hair, fucked up teeth, and a tutu to top it off! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Nora - yes, I'll put it up when I'm done. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And yeah.. depression actually happens a lot in college. Especially during the winter season. hahahha.. when it's dark and depressing.
._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I think everything just piles up (stess etc) and you just can't take it anymore._

 
Oh no! This isn't making me feel better about going to college!!!   I start in Fall of '09! Yay...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Hey, to let you guys all know.
Me and that guy broke up.
But we're still going to be friends. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I guess that's bittersweet. He hurt you and now you're "free" in a sense but break ups are almost never happy. :/

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Nita, I think I'm nervous and it always shows on my body, especially kidneys and stomach. 2 times now. And I'm awake for 2 hours only :/ I ate all my usually stuff yesterday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now, if I don't stop feeling sick and vomiting (i hate it) I can't go to the course. My therapist and I are working on ways to get me back to normal social life and I am supposed to start a Make Up Pro Qualification course today. I can't even think of it. Can you imagine if I throw up there? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm the same way. When I'm nervous, my stomach tenses up and I can't eat for weeks and I get sooo naseous! I end up losing a good 5-10 pounds.  Sure, I look thinner, but I feel like crap.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Rebecca, a lot of pumpkin flavored things smell pretty crappy but taste awesome._

 
That's very true. Pumpkin-Spice cake with cream cheese frosting?!?!

Oh my god! It's Amazing. I want some now! D:


The girl who sits next to me in my Anatomy class was wearing the same shoes as me.
Yup, that's pretty much all for my daily update on life.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Thanks! I wish I had artistic friends. We never actually make artwork together. My friends and I will just create the craziest, weirdest drawings. Like this one time, my friend and I were making fun of our gross science teacher. We ended up giving him saggy moobs, a giant nose, crazy hair, fucked up teeth, and a tutu to top it off! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh no! This isn't making me feel better about going to college!!!   I start in Fall of '09! Yay...

I guess that's bittersweet. He hurt you and now you're "free" in a sense but break ups are almost never happy. :/

I'm the same way. When I'm nervous, my stomach tenses up and I can't eat for weeks and I get sooo naseous! I end up losing a good 5-10 pounds.  Sure, I look thinner, but I feel like crap._

 
OMG. Me and my friend have done that too! Except my best friend when she does that, she draws the BEST caricature of our teachers. I never help in that instance. But another friend of mine.. I remember we invented a female ET alien once, we drew it on her eraser. We called it Et-a. You know, female! HAHAHAHHA. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not really. I can't deny that I've hurt him too. But we figured that.. yes, we jumped into this thing kinda fast.. got caught up.. and yeah. We're young. Hahaha.. we can be stupid. The break-up was mutual and we're definitely staying friends. It won't be weird. We were actually able to converse freely on the phone for a bit after the break-up. It was a lot easier too. Hahahaha. He's a good guy, we're definitely better off as friends. So while I am sad that it's the end of something because I'm sentimental like that, I'm happy it'll be the start of something new too, in this case, a friendship. So it's a good thing in my eyes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And college won't be THAT bad. Hahaha. It's just a common thing because you're on your own and pretty much got to take care of yourself, and hey, it's new and stressful. Most people pull through. =)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Arrrrgh, I always forget something when I post. (That's why people quote, idiot) I was talking to myself, sorry.

So, Parkie! I ADORE my palette. It'll take ages 'til I get to play with it. But I could afford and buy online, so it's just to help me wait 'til I get the chance to get MAC again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yay! Is it pigmented? I hope so. I've heard good things abouut Givenchy shadows. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yeah.. Samantha must be so stressed.. poor thing. That'll be me in a few weeks. Hahahah.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *patty0411* 

 
_They do have it here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I know they carry it in Nordstrom.  I believe they also carry it in Walgreen or something but for sure Nordstrom.  

It's like Fix + hahaha... but water._

 
Ohhh okay. I was wondering why it's special. But I loves my Fix+ but I haven't used it lately since it's summer. I'll abuse it again in the winter when I need it.


----------



## pat (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Patti, how much the Evian costs at Nordstrom? 

Yeah, and in Europe (at least in France) everybody was spraying these mineral waters with some other stuff on their faces during summer_

 
Hey Mari!

5 oz is $10 or 14 oz $16

or 

1.7 oz set of 3 for $16.50

My Dad uses that every once in a while. what a girl. hahah jk


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 16, 2008)

Okay I need a new hair cut. Possibly hair color. But hair cut most of all. Hahahha. I think I'm going to get layers redone since I'm SO original hahahaha. And I need to get my bang done. But I'm wondering.. can I pull off any other style bangs other than side bangs?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 16, 2008)

^^^ I think side bangs are soooo high school. 
Have you considered a short cut (like a pixie cut)?


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 16, 2008)

Ohhh nooo. I don't want short hair anytime soon. Hahaha. I had short hair for most of my life. Though it does suit me, I'm tired of it. Hahahah. Layers is about all I care for. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




;; But I want to keep my current lenght... Dunno... hahaha

All I get is side bangs. I'm scared of trying anything else. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Maybe a textured blunt cut of bangs?


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 16, 2008)

http://www.hrbangs.com/jennifer_garner_hair_styles.jpg
Think I could pull off bangs like this? Hahaha


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 16, 2008)

Okay, maybe not a pixie haircut.
What about a really chic bob (no longer than shoulder length), with light, feathery fringes that a swept across your forehead instead of a heavy, blunt bang????


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 16, 2008)

Yeah, like those Jennifer garner bangs!

And maybe black hair with a hint of reddish/brown tint to the black to make it richer


----------



## pat (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_http://www.hrbangs.com/jennifer_garner_hair_styles.jpg
Think I could pull off bangs like this? Hahaha_

 
i think you can pull it off..

i've cut my hair so many different ways.  I've gone short, i've had side bangs, blunt bangs and so on...

I'm growing out my hair and just get layers. LOL

Elanie, don't worry us layered girls can stick together. hahahah


----------



## laperle (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *patty0411* 

 
_Hey Mari!

5 oz is $10 or 14 oz $16

or 

1.7 oz set of 3 for $16.50

My Dad uses that every once in a while. what a girl. hahah jk_

 
they only sell the 1.7oz at sasa... it was $3.10 but it seems those bastards raised to $6! WTF?? 100% raise?


----------



## pat (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_they only sell the 1.7oz at sasa... it was $3.10 but it seems those bastards raised to $6! WTF?? 100% raise?_

 
hahaha... I guess so.  Prices always go up, it's inevitable that prices stay low.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 16, 2008)

Hmmm.. maybe I'll just go to the salon tomorrow. I keep going to cheap places.. so I just ask for the same thing over and over.

I want to like.. color my hair and get maybe different bangs, I'll ask or something. And layers are here to stay. Hahahhaa. I don't want blunt cuts anymore heh heh. Haven't had those since elementary school.


----------



## laperle (Sep 16, 2008)

I love bangs, but i'll never cut my hair into bangs again. EVER! i had bangs my entire childhood.

So, I've already ordered my fake bangs. I'll pick them on the store on thursday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I'm still alive from this sickess, of course.

Parkie, I have no idea about the pigmentation but I know Givenchy has very good make up. I've seem this palette in a magazine before but it's just the recomendation session, i think it was "Nice palettes", with pics of products, their name and price. Those one page things.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 16, 2008)

^^Oooh, sounds like fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But yeah, I need to take off and clean/pack.. the usual I keep doing before college. Hahahah.


----------



## laperle (Sep 16, 2008)

I need a hair cut urgently. Mine is totally out of shape.

But the bangs will help a lot my need to change, just like the fake ponytail does. 

It's my never nourished theatrical need, ya know?


----------



## laperle (Sep 16, 2008)

Parkie, here's my advice:

1) Determined walk to enter the salon.
2) Wearing Kirsch mattene.
3) 'I wanna a Kirsch cut, please' 

That's it.


----------



## laperle (Sep 16, 2008)

Oh, no.............. Do you wanna know what (besides being nervous) made me sick??

I ate a lot of cake with ice cream yesterday night. 

It's super cold and rainy here the for the last 3 days. 

My mom just found out the cake as full of fungus or mildew or whatever it's called. I didn't see it 'cos I've covered the cake with ice cream and it was kinda dark in the kitchen. GROSSSSSSSS


----------



## pat (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Oh, no.............. Do you wanna know what (besides being nervous) made me sick??

I ate a lot of cake with ice cream yesterday night. 

It's super cold and rainy here the for the last 3 days. 

My mom just found out the cake as full of fungus or mildew or whatever it's called. I didn't see it 'cos I've covered the cake with ice cream and it was kinda dark in the kitchen. GROSSSSSSSS_

 
wow.. ew.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i hope you feel better...


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Hey, to let you guys all know.
Me and that guy broke up.
But we're still going to be friends. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am glad that you have a resolution to the situation and that you are going to stay friends.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Hi All,






 I haven't had any internet, landline phone, cell phone, tv/cable - because of the nasty wind storm. Holy Cow! I about lost my mind...it made us crazy...just like the episode of South Park where they didn't have any internet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The wind was insane, we only had some leaves & just a couple tiny leaf branches, but every other house had uprooted trees, huge broken branches, trees hit their homes...it looked like a disaster area! I feel so blessed that our home was completely untouched.

I miss my bimbo friends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Mommy is back!  I missed you tons! BTW I hope that rbella is doing ok.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Im around ladies, just super busy! Took on some extra things so I won't be around much during evenings. 

Hey to all the bimbos out there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hey to everyone else. Sooo sleepy and sooo cold in the office 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
We will miss you!   

Hope everyone is doing well!  I am leaving tomorrow and will miss you all.  I promise to take a ton of pictures.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_My mom just found out the cake as full of fungus or mildew or whatever it's called. I didn't see it 'cos I've covered the cake with ice cream and it was kinda dark in the kitchen. GROSSSSSSSS_

 
D: D: D: D: D: D: D: D: D: D: D: D: D: D: D:

That's nasty!

I hope you feel better too!


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I am never on because I am drowning in my schoolwork
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I miss chatting on here about everything. I am determined to take a ten min break now. I am stressed out tonight. My mother in law is in the hospital and we don't know whats wrong with her yet. I worry though because she is a diabetic and has been throwing up and having bad headaches all day. I hope all will be well. I'm sorry your not feeling welllaperle. I have been under so much stress lately too and I have been feeling very sick to my tummy too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I have way too much stress and I see no end to it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Ick I am depressed tonight. How is everyone else doing tonight?


----------



## nunu (Sep 16, 2008)

Hello girls, I have a dilemma which i don't know how to solve. It's to do with MAC..

I am going to travel back to the uk for a year and i was wondering how am i going to pack all my make up?! I've got loads of stuff and i'm sure when i finish my MSc i'll have more MAC (from all the LE colletions that are coming out). I mean it's going to be a 6 and a half hour flight and i'll be carrying a lot of stuff with me since i'll be there for a year. 

When i cam back in the summer i bubble wrapped it all and put it in my suitcase but due to weight issues i couldn't fit most of my clothes andother things in my suitcase so i shipped most of my things. It takes a lot of space and it is heavy.

What do you guys suggest?


----------



## pat (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey Nora!

I think you should just bring things that you know you'll def. use. Grab a couple neutral colors, some blue, pinks, etc... so basically yeah everything you have. hahahah jk!

I think just grab what you know you'll need.  I find it better to pack my clothes first then see what shadows I should bring.


----------



## laperle (Sep 16, 2008)

I suggest you to donate for people who live in the Third World and can't afford 47 USD MAC shadows, Nora  

People like me!


----------



## laperle (Sep 16, 2008)

I promise I'd post all the FOTDs dedicated to you  



People, I'm still feeling bad, especially when I visualize that stuff... ewwww. But the worst (this morning) has passed. Thanks for the concern


----------



## laperle (Sep 16, 2008)

ok, seriously, now: first, grab the things you ALWAYS use. it's not a matter of liking. then, think about the UK. then, grab what you like the most (not in the first group). then, you grab stuff to coordinate, if there isn't any in some of the itens. that's how i package everything. try to pack them in a way to fit the most in the 'container in question'. and kiss all the other goodbye and let them well stored.


----------



## pat (Sep 17, 2008)

i'm sleepy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




today seems like a gloomy day.  it's getting colder and the leaves are falling.

Did I mention fall was one of my favorite seasons? I like to step on "crunchy" leaves.  At school I intentionally walk on leaves to hear them crunch. hahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so random...


----------



## laperle (Sep 17, 2008)

another random fact: my little (20yo) cousin asked me today if I could find her that MAC collection with a blonde and a brunette Barbie. When I told her it was anothe LE (she doesn't even know LE exists) she was so sad.. She said she wanted to look like Barbie.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Okay I need a new hair cut. Possibly hair color. But hair cut most of all. Hahahha. I think I'm going to get layers redone since I'm SO original hahahaha. And I need to get my bang done. But I'm wondering.. can I pull off any other style bangs other than side bangs?_

 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_http://www.hrbangs.com/jennifer_garner_hair_styles.jpg
Think I could pull off bangs like this? Hahaha_

 
Do it, i think youd look great. Fall is a time for change...change it up. i dont think side bangs are high school, by the way. I dunno WHERE people get that??
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Oh, no.............. Do you wanna know what (besides being nervous) made me sick??

I ate a lot of cake with ice cream yesterday night. 

It's super cold and rainy here the for the last 3 days. 

My mom just found out the cake as full of fungus or mildew or whatever it's called. I didn't see it 'cos I've covered the cake with ice cream and it was kinda dark in the kitchen. GROSSSSSSSS_

 
That is......disgusting, to say the least. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im glad you are okay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrokefromMAC* 

 
_Hi everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I am never on because I am drowning in my schoolwork
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I miss chatting on here about everything. I am determined to take a ten min break now. I am stressed out tonight. My mother in law is in the hospital and we don't know whats wrong with her yet. I worry though because she is a diabetic and has been throwing up and having bad headaches all day. I hope all will be well. I'm sorry your not feeling welllaperle. I have been under so much stress lately too and I have been feeling very sick to my tummy too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I have way too much stress and I see no end to it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Ick I am depressed tonight. How is everyone else doing tonight?_

 
Im sorry you arent doing too well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im glad to see you back though

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *patty0411* 

 
_i'm sleepy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




today seems like a gloomy day. it's getting colder and the leaves are falling.

Did I mention fall was one of my favorite seasons? I like to step on "crunchy" leaves. At school I intentionally walk on leaves to hear them crunch. hahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so random..._

 
Me too.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So guys I just lost my best friend. Over something LAME. I feel pretty indifferent though...my pride doesnt let me be the one to fix things. The story is in love and relationships if you want to read it....but its LONG


----------



## pat (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey Rebecca!

Shouldn't you be sleeping?! hahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just read your thread, sorry to hear about you and your "friend". I know it sucks loosing a friend, especially over a guy.

I'm assuming you and her were close during hs?  If that is the case, it's normal... I think once people graduate from high school, we kinda have a fallout with friends, we discover who our real friends are, and most importantly, we find new friends.

I've had people come and go in my life but try not to let this bother you so much. You may have lost her as a friend but with that you may find a better friend, one who you trust and loves you unconditionally.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 17, 2008)

Good morning Bimbos! I'm here too....Slow day in the office, but I have two meetings in the afternoon. Meanwhile, I will attempt to catch up with all the pages I missed


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Nita!!! You're back from busy mode. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Check my palette:



_

 





 me likey very much


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_So guys I just lost my best friend. Over something LAME. I feel pretty indifferent though...my pride doesnt let me be the one to fix things. The story is in love and relationships if you want to read it....but its LONG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm heading to that thread now...


----------



## User93 (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey hot bimbos! Finally back from college.

*BrokeFromMac*, i'm sorry your mother in law isn't feeling well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You gotta cheer up a little, she will be all ok, and you falling into depression now will only makes things worse. My Mom suffers from migrenias, which are terrible headaches, and i'm so worried about her too when it happends.. Maybe its mirgenia for your Mother in law too?

*Mari,* oh now that was gross! Only you could not notice that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its even funny, im sorry. I hope you are feeling better hun! It will be all ok, you know, doctors say such fungus has penicileum in it so its somehow now that bad for your health! 

Look another funny story about me: i was going in my friends car at nigh, and i asked if i could get a drink from that drawer. She let me, and as I knew where it was i helped myself. In the drawer there was always a drink and sime gum, so i take yummy peach flavored Vittel, drink a little bit and feel its strange a little. 

The same moment my friend stares at me and screams "OMG WHAT did you drink?"...........................................  ........................................
Imagine how damn scared i got. Maybe it was even something for the car. I say "I drank.. what you had in that food drawer!". And she shows me the bottle, and there is a cluck of fungus there, and says "Anita, there is a fungus there, i just thought it would be fun to keep it, i showed it to my friends. There is another bottle with water". 

I got soooo pissed off, saying why the hell did she keep it where food always is! But i was ok later, I just took a little drink and it just scared me"

Mari, dont let that ice cream distract you next time!

*Elaine*, im really happy to read your posts saying you feel better. Maybe really you guys were meant to be better friends than lovers and there is someone totally better for you out there


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 17, 2008)

^^^ OMG that is gross...I'm glad at least you didn't get sick


----------



## laperle (Sep 17, 2008)

Saadeh, when the palette arrives, I'll review and swatch for you girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nita, geez... That could've happened to me, I so drink stuff when I'm sure it's always there. The point with the cake was: I ate LOTS of it :/  I'm better today, finally. Now, I'm gonna be all Sherlock Holmes with food.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Saadeh, when the palette arrives, I'll review and swatch for you girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's be great, thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't have any Givenchy stuff...I need to get me some more designer make-up. I have a little bit of stuff from Dior, but I wouldn't mind trying Givenchy


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 17, 2008)

Blah.
Not feeling right. I dunno. This break-up feels WRONG.
Ugh. Dunno why I'm feeling this today.
It's just after we talked.. I felt like things should have worked. We clearly still like each other. But I felt I kinda forced it to end.

Oh, I'm so confused. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1. We jumped into relationship too early, we BOTH felt this but didn't voice this to each other. So yeah, our biggest issue was always communication. I dunno... I guess it was end of the year.. so we got a bit.. frantic and leaped into the relationship, after about a month or so of talking. We're both similar in that we won't bring things up, like how we both feel we were... moving too fast. We sort of got caught up, so to speak?
2. It was distance almost right away, which isn't good for any beginning relationship...
3. We're about to go back to school =/ So it's like.. maybe we should've tried it out at school for awhile before officially ending it.
4. He said stuff like.. he felt we didn't click or something. But said that's not an issue when we were actually together. Again, I attribute this to long distance.
5. The boyish thing, he said it wasn't a big deal. Me being flat wasn't a big deal either.
6. Phone thing. I said it's because he doesn't tell me things. Like after we.. "ended" things we could talk easier? Was the pressure off or something? Or was it because we actually talked about "real" things that bothered us? Like about the whole.. we kinda rushed into things? Maybe if we had.. actually voiced that in the beginning, we could have taken things slower... less seriously and we would've been fine. :/

I dunno. I don't feel right.
*sigh* I'm thinking it would have been better to talk to him in person, rather than over the phone when he finally called me back.

Anyways.
Spent my Macy's gift card!
Picked up:
-Ricepaper
-Mulch
-Twinks
-Shimmermoss
-Sketch
-Bronze
-Sumptuous Olive

And that's that for now...

Mari - UGH about the cake. I'm glad you're feeling better.

Anita - You have a WEIRD friend who keeps fungus to show people?! LOL

Rebecca - I didn't end up getting my hair cut. I didn't want to spend money. :/ Yeah... I did get my hair cut the beginning of July around.. so yeah... no way.

And I read your friend thread. I guess it was better just to ditch her. To be honest, I wouldn't hang with a friend like that.

Patty - I like fall, but it's too cold for me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm no good with cold.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 17, 2008)

CAM- I read your post and I don't really have any good advice that wasn't already written, but I'm really sorry.
I've had conflicts with many close friends and as much as it hurt me to lose them, in the long run, I feel like sometimes it's best that I did. :/


----------



## laperle (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey, girls! I just bought a lot of stuff at sasa! YAY!!!! 

Here's what I got:

- Cyber Colors Blush Brush
- A super cheap clear mascara to groom my brows (they desperatly need, 'il they're grown enough to get waxed. I got tired to my thng brows)
-Anothe Hypnose by Lancome (I wear mine a lot)
- My fave foundation ever: Diorskin Forever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Another foundation by Lancôme, the Adaptive one
- Clio Art Blusher in Light brown 
- Pupa Luminy e/s in both 11 and 05
- Shiseido's Integrate Jumbo Eyecolor pencils in Blue and Violet (for base purposes)
- Anna Sui's Eye color accent in 102 (blue-teal) and 203 (noooo i bought the wrong one. I wanted 303, the hot pink, i got a nice purple instead)
- 2 packs of acne dressing packs.
- Lancôme Hydra Zen Neurocalm Soothing Anti)Stress Moituriser
- A pair of fake lashes
- 3 EVIANs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- An Oil-Off mist
- Lancôme Virtuose Mascara
- And two more of the Shiseido's jumbo pencil in beige-gold and red (to stop using lipstick on lids 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

I'm happy. I'd be happier if I could get some MAC there


----------



## laperle (Sep 18, 2008)

Why is everything so still here today??? :/

Where this CAM friend post I can't find??


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 18, 2008)

I have no clue. I think fall everyone's starting to get busy again with school and stuff. I will be on a lot less from now on too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well, after tomorrow when I move in and everything.

Rebecca's friend post is in the Love and Relationships forum of Specktra.

But wow! You got a lot of stuff, it all sounds so wonderful!


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 18, 2008)

Double Post.


----------



## laperle (Sep 18, 2008)

ahh.... things here start on february. southern hemisphere... 

i'm gonna miss our night talks, parkie. i hope you're feeling better. i didn't say anything about ur last post 'cos idk what to say :/ just: gaps suck, that i know well.


----------



## User93 (Sep 18, 2008)

*Elaine*, I can imagine how you feel, but I think that if you guys were in a hurry and broke up too fast, you will eventually get back together. Are you in the same school? You said you will stay friends, so maybe if you dont lose the contact, you will eventually feel if you wanna start all over again or no. Just try not to let this doubtful feeling get you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yeeeah, some of my friends are wierd. She's fun like that. After that story she said laughing "The name of that fungus cluck was Toby btw. You were screaming so bad that night that he got sad and died. Anita, you killed Toby" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Mari*, heyyy gata! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How are you feeling lately? Your idea of being food Sherlock made me laugh, but yeah, ice cream can be a distracting feature 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My college started 3 weeks ago but its so tough already. I gonna go write a work about "medical workers market", salary rates for medical workers, analyse the HR structure etc.. Go business school!  I can only imagine how big your package from sasa was! If i got something like that, I would take it to bed, lay there and play with my make-up or just stare at it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Saadeh*, thats SO GROSS, I agree. I was terrified I would feel sick afterwards, but yeah, just got lucky as I drank very little.


----------



## laperle (Sep 18, 2008)

I bought even more later, Nita.... but less... I forgot some stuff in the first purchase, 'cos I was afraid the Evian would sold out and hurried the whole process.


----------



## User93 (Sep 18, 2008)

Now that should definitely make your sickness a little better! I like saving up money and then having a big haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wanna see swatches of that Givenchy palette too! Soooo many goodies, you should be excited! Im sorry i've been odd these days, college is just getting me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bimbos, my Moms b-day is nearby, i ordered glasses already, they are cute! I wanted to buy her Prada ones, but they turned out to bee too expensive 





 About 450$ with lens :/ So I got other ones, which are good too! 

Also I wanna buy her a new eyeliner and a mascara, cause her are old! She is so nice, buying me stuff, but she doesnt "spoil" herself much with make-up. She loves Givenchy, but their liners dont have a sharpener i guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Does anyone know a good liner from a high-end brand, chanel or lancome maybe?


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm here Bimbos, I'm here. Very busy day at work. And my boss is here so i can't exactly be Specktra all the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Elaine - I always have doubts after the end of relationships, but in the end it all works for the best. You're the best person to judge your situation. However, i personally think the decision to end it was a good one. On a different note, I'm glad you picked up Bronze finally....and Freshwater should be next 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mari - wow, that's a big haul. I like Hypnose by lancome also but I mostly use Definicils. What's that acne dressing stuff? I've never heard of it.

Anita - I'm such a sucker for bright colors. I think I'm gonna get sucked into buying the Ben Nye palette as everyone raves about it. Don't know where to get it in Canada though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh and Bimbos, I'm taking a vacation in 2 weeks. We're going to the Dominican for a week. Right now I have the dilemma of packing my makeup...what should I take? How do i pack my stuff?? oh and I need to get a bikini wax....ouch


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_Now that should definitely make your sickness a little better! I like saving up money and then having a big haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wanna see swatches of that Givenchy palette too! Soooo many goodies, you should be excited! Im sorry i've been odd these days, college is just getting me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bimbos, my Moms b-day is nearby, i ordered glasses already, they are cute! I wanted to buy her Prada ones, but they turned out to bee too expensive 





 About 450$ with lens :/ So I got other ones, which are good too! 

Also I wanna buy her a new eyeliner and a mascara, cause her are old! She is so nice, buying me stuff, but she doesnt "spoil" herself much with make-up. She loves Givenchy, but their liners dont have a sharpener i guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Does anyone know a good liner from a high-end brand, chanel or lancome maybe?_

 
I used to get depressed every september beacuse of college. Now that I have graduated I miss having the summer off and being sad in september. Once you start to work, it's kinda always the same
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have some liners from lancome but i think the one I have is DC'd. I do recommend Lancome's Difinicils Mascara though...they're just amazing


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 18, 2008)

Gee, has anyone noticed that all the original bimbos have exited this thread...


----------



## User93 (Sep 18, 2008)

*Saadeh,* thanks! I will definitely look into Lancome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm not that much depressed about end of vacations, I was working the most part of it, college got just really tough on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Congrats on vacations! Dominican should be sooo good! About packing your stuff - 1st of all, I love this tut: http://specktra.net/f280/pack-your-m...utorial-38199/
I think the biggest issue is not to take too much, cause when im at the seaside, I end up wearing just the lippie all day long, maybe some mascara and blush.. I use powder only in the evening when going out. So I think you shouldnt take too much, just some basic shades of lippies (you dont need 3 pinks, 3 nudes, 2 reds etc..) + some basic e/s. There is always a dilemma for me, on 1 hand I always want my goodies with me, on the other, im afraid to lose it. If you have quads, maybe you can move e/s to them.

*Mari,* where did you go? Sorry i was away linda!


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_ahh.... things here start on february. southern hemisphere... 

i'm gonna miss our night talks, parkie. i hope you're feeling better. i didn't say anything about ur last post 'cos idk what to say :/ just: gaps suck, that i know well._

 
Hahahha.. yeah, we stayed up pretty late together you and I. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But yeah... ugh. Going back to school tomorrow is making me depressed. I'll be doing nothing but studying.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_*Elaine*, I can imagine how you feel, but I think that if you guys were in a hurry and broke up too fast, you will eventually get back together. Are you in the same school? You said you will stay friends, so maybe if you dont lose the contact, you will eventually feel if you wanna start all over again or no. Just try not to let this doubtful feeling get you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yeeeah, some of my friends are wierd. She's fun like that. After that story she said laughing "The name of that fungus cluck was Toby btw. You were screaming so bad that night that he got sad and died. Anita, you killed Toby" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I dunno. I'm trying to be patient to like.. when I can talk to him in person. I think I'm going to mention my regret and how it feels wrong. I'd rather say something than nothing. In my experience, it's better to say something than not... so at least I won't have that regret, even if we don't get back together or something. I have to AT LEAST say something. And yeah, we go to the same school.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I'm here Bimbos, I'm here. Very busy day at work. And my boss is here so i can't exactly be Specktra all the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Elaine - I always have doubts after the end of relationships, but in the end it all works for the best. You're the best person to judge your situation. However, i personally think the decision to end it was a good one. On a different note, I'm glad you picked up Bronze finally....and Freshwater should be next 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh and Bimbos, I'm taking a vacation in 2 weeks. We're going to the Dominican for a week. Right now I have the dilemma of packing my makeup...what should I take? How do i pack my stuff?? oh and I need to get a bikini wax....ouch_

 
Yeah.. I think I need to at least say something. Because it's driving me mad. Hahaha... oh dear. It's one mistake.. one problem after another with me. I hate myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You should take shimmery tropical jewel tone colors. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Some neutrals, as that is always good. And a black. This is for eye colors of course! Bring one bright lip color like red or fuchsia and some nudes. Keep the foundation light or don't wear it at all. And sunscreen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh and the waterproof mascaras... some eyeliners and that sort of thing. Not too much stuff!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Gee, has anyone noticed that all the original bimbos have exited this thread..._

 
I've noticed too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Audrey isn't here.. neither is Samantha... Adina... Katie(both)... Karin, TamEva... Even you aren't here as much Elegant.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Makes me sad...


----------



## nunu (Sep 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Gee, has anyone noticed that all the original bimbos have exited this thread..._

 
I noticed that too


----------



## laperle (Sep 18, 2008)

Saadeh, the acne dressing are round stuff to put over the pimple and absorb the acne secretion and make it heals faster. i think it's an asian thing, i've never heard of it before either. so, i bought it before and it works wonders for me, 'cos it really helps absorbing, but the most important, in my case: it keeps it covered from my hands. i always tend to put my hands and contaminate the pimples. So, I ordered two more boxes. It's something to use at home and best to go to sleep. They are too visible to wear outside.

Nita, I need to know how your mom's lashes are before giving advice. It'll be a Lancôme, but it depends on her lash type to pick the formula.


----------



## laperle (Sep 18, 2008)

The original bimbos hate us??? 

They chat on AIM i think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Saadeh, vacation on Dominican Republic? Girl, only the very basics, no foundation or stuff like that. I'm a tropical person.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 18, 2008)

The only Lancome products I own are
two e/s
one blush
and a face powder that is way too pale for me, so I use it all a matte brow highlight!


It looks like the O.B.s don't go on this thread. The n00bs will take over and once we start losing interest a new group of bimbos will reign and the thread will live on with newer and more advanced bimbos...


----------



## nunu (Sep 18, 2008)

I hope they all come back. We miss them


----------



## laperle (Sep 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_It looks like the O.B.s don't go on this thread. The n00bs will take over and once we start losing interest a new group of bimbos will reign and the thread will live on with newer and more advanced bimbos..._

 
Kensita, this sounds like "evolution" to me.... scary.

Old Bimbos, we're not a new generation, we wanna interact with you!!!!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_The original bimbos hate us??? 

They chat on AIM i think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Saadeh, vacation on Dominican Republic? Girl, only the very basics, no foundation or stuff like that. I'm a tropical person._

 
Well, I'm going to a wedding on my way back in Montreal, so I have to take the foundation. I won't be wearing it on the beach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, what's up with the disappearance of the original bimbos? we want the Originals back!!


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 18, 2008)

Howdy Elegant-one! Busy with work? Work + 1 class has been draining me. so i just mostly skim. catch up on collections. not really planning on getting much mac (new stuff) maybe some perm stuff. we shall see

Nunu! Hope all is well! so when are you going back to England??

Seriously I really want to go to Europe. sometime. when? bah I have no clue. 

Hello everyone else!


----------



## laperle (Sep 18, 2008)

OMG! At least one of them came back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hi, Hannah!


----------



## pat (Sep 18, 2008)

MAC is dc my favorite, Studio Mist. 

Actually, MAC is dc a lot of things...

Elegant, they are dcing Sweet William! You better grab all you can. hahaha...

really though, why so many dc products?! so sad


----------



## laperle (Sep 19, 2008)

Patty, there's always the original spray foundation by Dior, no?


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 19, 2008)

Hmm... I'll just say everyone is just busy. Hahahah. I don't think they would leave because of new people. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But yeah! I'm doing ALL of the final packing.
I am leaving tomorrow. To start my new life (lol cliche!!!). And I'm going to try and get my man back. I really made a mistake and I am kicking myself for it. Hahaha... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hannah - Hellloooo. Yeah, I've been skimming lately too. I've been so busy lately. D:

Patty - Yeah.. MAC is discontinuing the paints.. that makes me sad.

Kensie - It definitely sounds like evolution in the works.

Mari - I wish I could afford Dior foundations!


----------



## laperle (Sep 19, 2008)

Parkie, we learn by making mistakes. When we don't learn from them, we are stupid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




New life sounds like that feeling in the stomach, an aprehension. Yay! Parkie, the bestEST luck for you. Don't abandon me that much, please.


----------



## pat (Sep 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Patty, there's always the original spray foundation by Dior, no?_

 
yeah they do... but I really don't want to pay like $40 for foundation. hahaha...

I guess once the dc it, I might find something to substitute it or go back to my Studio Tech. haha

edit - oops... I meant $60. HOLY CRAP. That foundation should to miracles. hahaha


----------



## laperle (Sep 19, 2008)

Diorskin Forever is my favorite foundation... but I have MAC, too. 

I can't live with Dior only, the prices are way too high.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 19, 2008)

^^
Patty - that is why I don't own ANY Dior. Hahah. $24 for a lipgloss when I can get one from MAC for $14.

Mari - yeah.. I think it took for this to happen for me to realize what a mistake and how stupid I was. I really was. I regret this so much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, my friend has faith that I will do the right this, so let's hope so.
And I'll try not to abandon this place. It'll be hard to, trust me. O_O


----------



## laperle (Sep 19, 2008)

My favorite lipgloss is actually Bourjois'. And it has a brush wand, not that thing glosses usually have.


----------



## pat (Sep 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Diorskin Forever is my favorite foundation... but I have MAC, too. 

I can't live with Dior only, the prices are way too high._

 
I agree with you!  Also, I'm hesitant to try their foundation b/c the only place they carry it is in Sephora and woooo... I'm not very supportive of their version of application ways hahahaha...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_^^
Patty - that is why I don't own ANY Dior. Hahah. $24 for a lipgloss when I can get one from MAC for $14._

 
eek! I bought their Coral Lame. so pretty! One of the girls from specktra was rockin' this one look, I bought everything she had. hahaha


----------



## laperle (Sep 19, 2008)

Parkie, you can buy 3 Dior glosses for 40 at sasa 

http://web1.sasa.com/SasaWeb/eng/pro...o=102821802001


----------



## clslvr6spd (Sep 19, 2008)

Just popping my head in to say
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





! How is everybody?


----------



## pat (Sep 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Just popping my head in to say
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! How is everybody?_

 
Hi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm fine how about you?


----------



## laperle (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi, Vixen! I'm ok. 

But we miss the original bimbos and everybody is so busy, the thread is so abandoned these days. 

We are the last ones standing


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 19, 2008)

Allison!!!! I'm moving in tomorrow.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 19, 2008)

Btw. Mari, those Dior glosses are cheaper because it's a travel set. I'm sure the gloss is much smaller than the regular size.


----------



## laperle (Sep 19, 2008)

OK, girls. Help time. What loose powder should I go for: Chanel Poudre Universelle (i didn't know powder was female in french, weird) or La Prairie Cellular Treatment Loose Powder. The price is about the same, but the latter comes with more powder. God, La Prairie vs. Chanel is such a fancy combat.


----------



## laperle (Sep 19, 2008)

oh, really? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they should state that in the description. sometimes they sell these promotional kits to promote the product and sell a not-so-popular color within.


----------



## pat (Sep 19, 2008)

goodnight ladies.  i'm sleepy 

ttyl byeeeeeeee


----------



## laperle (Sep 19, 2008)

good night, patty. sleep well


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 19, 2008)

I dunno about the powders Mari. I've never had a single one. D:
Uhmmmmmmmm... hmmm.. yeah.. I don't really know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But yeah, I read the sasa description more and it definitely said Travel set. So I'm assuming they're smaller in size. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Night Patty!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Sep 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *patty0411* 

 
_Hi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm fine how about you?_

 
I am peachy!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Hi, Vixen! I'm ok. 

But we miss the original bimbos and everybody is so busy, the thread is so abandoned these days. 

We are the last ones standing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It completely died off!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Allison!!!! I'm moving in tomorrow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
YAY! Have fun!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, I cut my hair! I will have to take a picture of it! I dig it, it's a nice change! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Night Night ladies!


----------



## laperle (Sep 19, 2008)

Pictures ALWAYS welcome. Especially when there's change involved.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 19, 2008)

I wanna see pictures too!


----------



## laperle (Sep 19, 2008)

Parkie, I like loose powders, but the ones I got now are kinda.... strange. I bought both at sasa and they were about 18-20, but one of them is yellowish and the other is excellent, but has some mica/shimmer. 

So, I'm thinking of buying those western older women brands 'cos I know they'll be normal powders. The Duty Free Store NEVER has the MAC loose powders in my skin tone. :/


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 19, 2008)

^^ Awww, I see. Well, do what you think is best. I have to go to bed. I have a long day tomorrow.


----------



## nunu (Sep 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_Nunu! Hope all is well! so when are you going back to England??

Seriously I really want to go to Europe. sometime. when? bah I have no clue. 

Hello everyone else!_

 
Hello Sweetie! Everthing is fine thank you. I don't know when i'm going 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the Uni still didn't recieve my reference letters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Just popping my head in to say
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! How is everybody?_

 
Hello!!


----------



## User93 (Sep 19, 2008)

*Mari*, linda, I think you should get chanel one! I had it, and it worked pretty good for me. Though I dont know the other one, maybe its even better.

About them glosses - sometimes duty free sets contain glosses of exactly the same size. I bought Givenchy set for Mom and they were full-size, my Friend bought Lancome, and they were full size too. This glosses look full-size to me, cause once again, my friend bought duty-free Dior set, and yes, they were smaller, but those looked different - not that "fancy" pack, but just 4 glosses with a square tip. I saw a set with full sized Dior glosses just like that one, but I never saw mini glosses in that package. Im not saying thety are 100% big ones, though possibility is pretty big!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 19, 2008)

You know what it is?
Ever since we stopped talking about big boobs and ass, the activity on this thread has gone way down!  LOL

But everyone is busy. I have soo much school work and I'm starting on my college applications.


----------



## laperle (Sep 19, 2008)

I won't give up without a fight. 

BIMBOSSSS UNITE!!!!!!!!!!

My homage FOTD: http://specktra.net/f166/barbie-no-bimbo-113953/

Parkie: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!! You'll rock the campus.


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 19, 2008)

^^Kensie, I feel you on college apps. It was THE hardest part of Senior year. You really have to sell yourself well and your admission to college depends desperately on these applications. But you will do well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Much luck to you on that. If you ever need any help on those apps, you can ask me through PM or anything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Make sure you have others you know and who know you well to peer edit for you. It helps A TON. And don't be afraid to ask teachers for help, especially English teachers! Much love to you, we're almost twins. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mari, I just saw your FOTD. I popped in just in time for that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was fate my dear! And you are beautiful and gorgeous. =) I will be back to stop in time to time, but I'm going to work 11 hours a week, rush 2 sororities, keep up in my studies. I will be busyyyyyyyyyyy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I will think of you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anita, much love to you and for reading about my relationship problems. I hope everything works out best for you darling. I know I have a lot to learn, that's for sure! And you are beautiful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I'll miss all my bimbos.
Take care all, I'll be lurking around. But I'm off to eat dinner... pack this computer away.... and yeah... here's to another year of college!


----------



## nunu (Sep 19, 2008)

Elaine don't gooooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We are going to miss you.


----------



## pat (Sep 19, 2008)

What college are you going to Elanie?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_^^Kensie, I feel you on college apps. It was THE hardest part of Senior year. You really have to sell yourself well and your admission to college depends desperately on these applications. But you will do well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Much luck to you on that. If you ever need any help on those apps, you can ask me through PM or anything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Make sure you have others you know and who know you well to peer edit for you. It helps A TON. And don't be afraid to ask teachers for help, especially English teachers! Much love to you, we're almost twins. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm so nervous about my applications! They need to be perfect! I don't even know where to start! 
If I can get into Stanford, I'll be so happy (and so would my parents!) but I'm also applying to a few UC schools. I was thinking about NYU, but I think I'd rather stay in California.
I just need to calm myself down and focus. 
Thank you for your advice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





And Mari, I loved that Barbie FOTD. The lip color is so beautiful! I've always wanted to try a Barbie look on myself...


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 19, 2008)

Ahhh, hahahah, I'll respond one more time. But really, gotta pack this computer away or I'll never leave for college!

Patty - I go to UCLA. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Go Bruins!!!1

Kensie - Oh gosh. I didn't get into Stanford. I hope you make it in!!!!! TOUGH school to get into.

Nora - I will miss you too. So much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will miss ALL of you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You are all in my hearts, you have no idea. But I really need to.. study really hard this time. I let myself slip so much Spring quarter and I'm not going to let that happen this time. Even if it cuts into Specktra time.


----------



## pat (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh good for you!

I wish you the best in school and have fun! hahaha...

See you around some time.

take care of yourself!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 19, 2008)

^^^ Oh, shizzle! I'm applying to UCLA! What if I end up going there and we see each other. Hey hey hey!!!!


----------



## laperle (Sep 19, 2008)

Parkie... aww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kensita, you'd totally top mine in a blink, i'm sure. The artdeco lipsticks are great. The color is even more vibrant and darker. I used the gloss to make it lighter. And those pics do no justice to the eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's what happen when u use crappy e/s! Hahaha


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 19, 2008)

OKAY OKAY.
I feel like a lame-o. I keep posting though I'm going to leave in an hour! HAHAHAH.

This will be IT. I swear.
I posted up a last FOTD for you girls. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://specktra.net/f166/tempting-oh...-sharp-113958/

And yep. Going out with a bang!
Plus I have to thank you all for the well wishes.

Kensie, if you get into the UCLA and you decide to go, we HAVE to meet up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll show you around for sure. And we can play with make-up.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Sep 19, 2008)

Bye-bye Elaine! I will miss you!!! Be good...


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 20, 2008)

morning bimbos, I just woke up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Where is everybody though? Am I alone in this thread now
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Elaine *- Best of luck with school.
*Nora* - I hope the universities get your reference letter soon.

Rest of the Bimbos: What's up girls?


----------



## laperle (Sep 20, 2008)

hi, saadeh :*

i'm slow today. 

how's your vacations traincase going, btw?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_Rest of the Bimbos: What's up girls?_

 
Today is my intense workout day. 
Then, if I'm lucky, I'll finally buy MY FIRST NARS BLUSH ever!





   <--- This is how I really dance.


----------



## laperle (Sep 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Today is my intense workout day. 
Then, if I'm lucky, I'll finally buy MY FIRST NARS BLUSH ever!





   <--- This is how I really dance._

 
Kensie, my mom thinks you're GORGEOUS and she loved your dad's make up!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 20, 2008)

Haha! You showed her the pics?  Tell her I said thank you and that's really sweet!


----------



## laperle (Sep 20, 2008)

i did, kensie


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_hi, saadeh :*

i'm slow today. 

how's your vacations traincase going, btw? _

 
I'm having the hardest time deciding what to take...probably I take 4 e/s in my empty quad and a few p/m samples...I think mostly bright colors, but can't settle on just a few 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Today is my intense workout day. 
Then, if I'm lucky, I'll finally buy MY FIRST NARS BLUSH ever!





 <--- This is how I really dance._

 
ooooh...NARS is great. I only have one blush, Sin, and I love it. Which one are you planing on getting?


----------



## nunu (Sep 20, 2008)

Thank you Saadeh! How are you? 
I have a Q if you don't mind, your name sounds arabic, is it??

How are the rest of you girls? I just got some MAC Posey cremeblush, and the 2 manish lipglasses


----------



## laperle (Sep 20, 2008)

nora, you lucky girl!!! FOTD!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Thank you Saadeh! How are you? 
I have a Q if you don't mind, your name sounds arabic, is it??

How are the rest of you girls? I just got some MAC Posey cremeblush, and the 2 manish lipglasses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm good, glad to see you again
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yeah, my name is Arabic. I'm Persian though, I don't speak any arabic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Even my Persian is not excellent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How about you? Are you Arab (also, if you don't mind me asking)? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and holly haul! I'm totally skipping Manish, need to save up for the holiday collections. You got yourself some nice goodies though


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_ooooh...NARS is great. I only have one blush, Sin, and I love it. Which one are you planing on getting?_

 
I was thinking a nice pink color. At first I was planning on Crazed, but I love how bright Cactus Flower (cream blush) looks!!!

Oh, I found out earlier today that my cousin who had been battling lung cancer, died today. He was only 23. He visited my family about 7 years ago for a few weeks. He was so playful and kind. It's pretty sad. 
One thing that upset me, however, is that he was actually planning on moving to CA next year and my mom said she wanted nothing to do with him because he's gay. 
When people make homophobic remarks like that, it really disturbs me.


----------



## nunu (Sep 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I'm good, glad to see you again
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





yeah, my name is Arabic. I'm Persian though, I don't speak any arabic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Even my Persian is not excellent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How about you? Are you Arab (also, if you don't mind me asking)? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and holly haul! I'm totally skipping Manish, need to save up for the holiday collections. You got yourself some nice goodies though
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes, I am arabic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i don't mind you asking!

I need to stop buying make up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seriously.


----------



## nunu (Sep 20, 2008)

Where is everyone today?


----------



## laperle (Sep 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Where is everyone today?_

 
Idk... It seems like everyone just left... I wish I could know how rbella is. 

And all the others.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I was thinking a nice pink color. At first I was planning on Crazed, but I love how bright Cactus Flower (cream blush) looks!!!

Oh, I found out earlier today that my cousin who had been battling lung cancer, died today. He was only 23. He visited my family about 7 years ago for a few weeks. He was so playful and kind. It's pretty sad. 
One thing that upset me, however, is that he was actually planning on moving to CA next year and my mom said she wanted nothing to do with him because he's gay. 
When people make homophobic remarks like that, it really disturbs me._

 
I'm sorry for your loss, Kensie. An old friend of my grandparents died today of lung cancer, too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's so sad you've lost your cousin at such an early age. 
And I agree with you. Homophobic comments terrify me. About 90% of my friends are gay and it's outraging to listen to such remarks :/


----------



## nunu (Sep 21, 2008)

Kensie and Mari
I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 21, 2008)

oh, I'm sorry Kensie and Mari...stay strong. I also found out today my grandma had a stroke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's worst way to wake up with bad news.

Nora, you are one exotic looking girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 though I think all middle-eastern women are beautiful....I may be biased, but it's true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hubby and I are going to IKEA in a few minutes...still things to buy for the new house. I will see you bimbos later today


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Sep 21, 2008)

Where is everyone?


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 22, 2008)

I know, everyone left 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and my office is so cold and lonely as well


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 22, 2008)

Wow, this is kind of depressing...

Hello?.... (echo)


----------



## laperle (Sep 22, 2008)

Helloooo (echo)


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 22, 2008)

hellooooooo


----------



## pat (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi!






how are you all?


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 22, 2008)

hey bimbos, i haven't been on specktra much recently
but im single and im loving life! but i won't be getting much MAC no more because i cant afford it =( my new job is going great and i've met loads of new friends but i'm gonna miss buying mac every month =(

i feel like crying :'( boo!!!
love you all though!


----------



## nunu (Sep 23, 2008)

Hey Becky! I've been wondering were you were. Hope everything is ok with you. 

Hello everyone else! God why is this thread dying


----------



## pat (Sep 23, 2008)

Hey Nora!

Yeah this thread has been dying. haha

I think the original Bimbos have their own chat or something or maybe everyone is busy. haha

how are you doing? you lucky girl, you got to see Manish!


----------



## nunu (Sep 23, 2008)

Hey Patty!

I'm fine thanks what about you? You're the lucky one you got to haul from CoC and Suite Array!! Which aren't released here yet! hehehehe


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 23, 2008)

Wow I can't believe that I have been gone for a few days and I only had to get through 2 pages!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Glad to hear that you girls are doing well.  Sorry to Mari and Kensie for your loss.


----------



## nunu (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm glad you're back! I can't beleive that this thread is dying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 where is everyone??


----------



## laperle (Sep 23, 2008)

Katie, don't leave me without my doses of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!! 


Seriously. I felt abandoned.

My news today is: I've spent the day having awful cramps. I should stop the procrastination and going back to working out ASAP. It really helps with the whole cramps/PMS thing. I need some sort of mantra to get out of my lazy state of mind.

Nora and Patti and Kensita: we can't let this thread die. I just thought I shouldn't spend the day talking to myself without losing the rest of credibility I still have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I have any... hmmm

Well, I miss the heavy chat, but I'm glad with the reminescents... we're still here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Becky, I don't buy a lot of MAC and I'm here. Don't leave us, even if Specktra is tempting-leading-to-MACepression.


----------



## nunu (Sep 23, 2008)

Mari you are here! Thank god.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm here now Bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it was so depressing yesterday in my office, all cold and lonely...and this thread was dead too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on top of that my computer died on me ...

It's a different day today, it's sunny out and I'm going to MAC after work to grab a few things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What's everybody up to today?


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi guys


----------



## laperle (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi! I was so bored that I decided to put make up on. It's a tragedy what my camera does to my make up. First of all, my eyes are red in half the pics :/

And it's like I only use one shadow in the entire lid. 

CAM-CAM, you are missed!

Nora and Saadeh, yeah, I'm still here, I won't go 'til I get why they left.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 23, 2008)

DON'T DIE ON ME, BIMBO THREAD!!!

Hey, we can't expect the fun and chatter to magically come to us. We need to start the fun and conversation. 

C'mon...


I ended up not buying a NARS blush but I *need* to get NARS Fire Down Below lipstick. It's the perfect deep red!


----------



## laperle (Sep 23, 2008)

Kensita, now that you have a NARS blush, you can do another FOTD for us


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 23, 2008)

I actually didn't get a blush. I want to get that lipstick first. 
I'm kind of bummed out cuz my Sephora doesn't carry Taj Mahal anymore.  

But once I buy my deep red l/s, I'm gonna do a look that America Ferrera had in Seventeen Magazine with deep red lips and golden/bronzy/ bright eyes!

I'm also looking to buy Pearl ccb next time I go to MAC.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 23, 2008)

Hey, Clay Aiken finally came out of the closet.

Exciting, huh?!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I actually didn't get a blush. I want to get that lipstick first. 
I'm kind of bummed out cuz my Sephora doesn't carry Taj Mahal anymore. 

But once I buy my deep red l/s, I'm gonna do a look that America Ferrera had in Seventeen Magazine with deep red lips and golden/bronzy/ bright eyes!

I'm also looking to buy Pearl ccb next time I go to MAC._

 
The only Sephora in our city is always out of most of their NARS blushes. They usually only have a few colours in stock that don't look good on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't wait for your FOTD, that is when you get your l/s

I don't have any CCB's. What do you use them for? I was told they're too creamy to use as e/s base


----------



## laperle (Sep 23, 2008)

OMG, Clay Aiken is finally out.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I don't have any CCB's. What do you use them for? I was told they're too creamy to use as e/s base
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, they tend to crease under eyeshadows. But Pearl CCB is a perfect skin highlight if you softly blend it on to your cheekbones, brownbone, the bridge of the nose, the bow of the lip, and even your shoulders or chest area for the glowy finish.

(Other shades, like Luna, are great for natural highlight but I think pearl works best with my skintone.)

I'm drooling just thinking about it!


----------



## laperle (Sep 24, 2008)

Pearl climbing up in my list.... Thanx, Kensie!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 24, 2008)

^^^ yeah, me too. I want Pearl now.

So anybody here watches "Dancing with the Stars"? That's what I'm doing now as I'm browsing Specktra


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Sep 26, 2008)

Ok Ladies, I am getting sad now. Weren't we just going to get our own sub-forum for this thread and now it's dying off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Where did everyone go? I can't believe the last post was like 26 hours ago! I hope everyone is well. Come back please everyone. I love reading everyone's posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Sep 26, 2008)




----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 26, 2008)

i'm here, and I'm also sad that everybody left 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really liked it here...


----------



## User93 (Sep 26, 2008)

Hey bimbooos!

I wanted to drop by and say my business school is going crazy and I study 7 days a week....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im so tired, and I had a bad cold lately, I was coughing really disgusting, and couldnt stay home even 1 day. So yeah, I was out of here. 

I like your new fotds! Saadeh's, Coach's, Laperle's.. I will take time and comment all those I didnt yet!

*BrokefromMac* - how is your Mom in law doing? 

*Mari *- I miss you linda 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wanted to say, i didnt forget you and miss you gilries! Mari, Kensie, Elaine, Rebecca, Katie, Samantha, Katie &&& other gorgeous bimbos I didnt get to tal yet. And damn man when Rbella & Elegant-one gonna be back?!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 26, 2008)

Hey Anita, so happy you're here
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hope your school work won't drain you too much.

I'm going to get waxed in a few minutes. My vacation is only 6 days away


----------



## laperle (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi, girls!!!

My Givenchy palette has arrived yesterday, but I'm in such a lazy mood here.. it's cold (and I'm not used to it) and I just want to spend all day in bed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rbella is back to Specktra, thank God! 

I've seen Parkie commenting on her FOTD, too.


Bimbos, come back!


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Sep 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_Hey bimbooos!

I wanted to drop by and say my business school is going crazy and I study 7 days a week....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im so tired, and I had a bad cold lately, I was coughing really disgusting, and couldnt stay home even 1 day. So yeah, I was out of here. 

I like your new fotds! Saadeh's, Coach's, Laperle's.. I will take time and comment all those I didnt yet!

*BrokefromMac* - how is your Mom in law doing? 

*Mari *- I miss you linda 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wanted to say, i didnt forget you and miss you gilries! Mari, Kensie, Elaine, Rebecca, Katie, Samantha, Katie &&& other gorgeous bimbos I didnt get to tal yet. And damn man when Rbella & Elegant-one gonna be back?!!_

 

Hi Alibi, sorry I don't know your name, I don't want to be rude lol. She is doing much better, thanks so much for asking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Luckily she just had a virus and is back to being her same yelling self haha lol. I'm sorry to hear your not feeling well yourself. I hope that you feel much better soon
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I miss everyone on here
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I hope all you guys are doing well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## User93 (Sep 26, 2008)

Oh girls I'm happy to see you soon! Damn *Saadeh,* I envy you! Yay for vacations! Did you pack make-up already? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Mari,* oh I'm so happy to see you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  I wanna see your new fotds, I bet lots of other goodies arrived to you aswell. Its cold here too (And im not used too, huh? I cant get used at all.. I NEED SUNSHINEEE!), and it depresses me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The worst thing is that when im so tired I sometimes cheer myself with shopping... But girls, I couldnt spend those money now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I went just to see how cult of cherry looks like, didnt get anything from it. My friend asked to get a powder for her. So.. I bought a bowder for myself too, select sheer in NC20... Got blitz&glitz liner.. Then Alum e/s.... And then, damn, I did buy that 183 kabuki one. I was dreaming about it for so long. But its SO EXPENSIVE here. and so expensive for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just couldnt resist. I feel awful now for buying it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I decided to give up buying mac or buy very little.. Cause I have all the basics I guess. Make just backups when needed. I gonna buy Ungaro only now, and if I will have money. Damn, I really feel bad for buying 182....

Added: *BrokeFromMac:* I'm Anita! I dont know your name too, sorry girl. Om happy to hear she's better!!!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I have been pretty busy with work since I just got back from vacation.  Lots to catch up on.  Happy Friday and I hope you all have a good weekend.


----------



## laperle (Sep 26, 2008)

Katie, when you disappear, my life goes nanaless...


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 26, 2008)

Sup, everybody!

I'm feeling physically sick from all the stress I've been going through with college apps. Damn, it's tough! I haven't been able to eat all day and I have no energy... feeling so weak and tired.  But I wanted to drop by and watch up on all the craziness going on in here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

I'm gonna start making my own makeup inspiration board. I've cut out tons of looks from fashion editorials, celeb red carpet makeup, runway makeup. It'll be my little project for fun. May be I'll share the finished product later.

Oooh, and the "MAC party" is tomorrow. I'll tell you all about it on Sunday (cuz I'll be pretty busy all Saturday).

BIMBOS! COME BACK! SRSLY!!!


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Sep 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_Oh girls I'm happy to see you soon! Damn *Saadeh,* I envy you! Yay for vacations! Did you pack make-up already? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Mari,* oh I'm so happy to see you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 I wanna see your new fotds, I bet lots of other goodies arrived to you aswell. Its cold here too (And im not used too, huh? I cant get used at all.. I NEED SUNSHINEEE!), and it depresses me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The worst thing is that when im so tired I sometimes cheer myself with shopping... But girls, I couldnt spend those money now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I went just to see how cult of cherry looks like, didnt get anything from it. My friend asked to get a powder for her. So.. I bought a bowder for myself too, select sheer in NC20... Got blitz&glitz liner.. Then Alum e/s.... And then, damn, I did buy that 183 kabuki one. I was dreaming about it for so long. But its SO EXPENSIVE here. and so expensive for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just couldnt resist. I feel awful now for buying it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I decided to give up buying mac or buy very little.. Cause I have all the basics I guess. Make just backups when needed. I gonna buy Ungaro only now, and if I will have money. Damn, I really feel bad for buying 182....

Added: *BrokeFromMac:* I'm Anita! I dont know your name too, sorry girl. Om happy to hear she's better!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hi Anita
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'm Rachel. I am so happy that people are coming back to the Bimbo thread
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 27, 2008)

ZOMG! 
At the MAC party, I bought:
150 brush (my first MAC brush)
graphology, soft brown, folie, fig.1, sketch eyeshadows
and I got my mom a plushglass but I forgot what its called  :/

I must tell you... you haven't lived until you've had a guido hustle you for MAC.
"_Yo, I gots dis cream color base. You can use dat shit on yo eyes, yo cheeks, yo lips. Gimme fi-teen dollas... wut about twelve dollas?"_
He had the gelled back hair, the precise facial hair, waxed brows, and baggy jeans with an oversized shirt, trying to sell me MAC! Oh, it was awesome.

It was like a MAC fleamarket. It was hella cheap but it wasn't fake MAC.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 28, 2008)

^^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



awesome story kensie....I was having a sad night, you made me feel better. Thank you.

Enjoy your goodies. btw, I also bought Graphology today


----------



## laperle (Sep 28, 2008)

i need a mac party in brasil, asap. i can't stand looking at bright, or pigments or BLUES and PURPLES FOTDs and not being able to buy.

I'm a shoppaholic, I'm a sagittarian, exaggerated... buying one single shadow is so sad for me.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 28, 2008)

Saadeh, I love graphology. I think I'm in love with MAC's mattes in general!

Mari, if you come to the states, you definitely need to do some major haulage on some MAC pigments. If MAC e/s in Brazil cost nearly $50, I can only imagine how much a full jar of pigment would cost!!!


----------



## laperle (Sep 28, 2008)

You're right, Kensie... Don't try to imagine. Pigments and everything cosmetics related will be my priorities when I go to the US. In Europe they're expensive as well, but not as much as here.

And I love mattes. Actually, mattes are perfect do coordinate with other finishes, 'cos they help building dimension. Well, my first MAC was a matte and if I'd have to pic a last one now, it would be a matte.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 28, 2008)

The only thing I don't like about mattes is that sometimes, if you don't get a good quality shadow, they get chalky and dusty. They are great to add dimension on the crease or outer corner. I actually like taking matte shadows and then layering a shimery shadow on top to give the eye a softer eye than a "BAM FROSTY GLITTER!!!" eye.

I'm just loving mattes all together. Matte eyes, cheeks, lips, foundation.


----------



## laperle (Sep 28, 2008)

True, Kensie. Combining matte+shimmery in this order works wonders 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And, well, I was talking about MAC's mattes.. I honestly try to avoid this finish from other cheap brands... Chalky and no color payoff... Almost pastel-like even in darker tones. I never tried MUFE, UD, Smashbox stuff because these brands can't be bought here at all. 

It's sad, 'cos I'd pay a lot to get this MUFE #92 e/s... I always drool when I watch this purple in FOTDs.


----------



## pat (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey everyone! Just wanted to stop by and say hello!

I have to agree with most of you, this thread is coming to it's doom. LOL jk... No really, it's been so dead!

So, I have this big biology test on Tuesday.  I effing hate it.  I have to study seven chapters by Tuesday... talk about stressed the f--- out.  

I'm getting sick and I'm counting on the days when I get my monthly friend. Talk about a fun ass week ahead of me! hahahah...

BTW, Manish is stressing me out too! You can believe it? hahahahah... Really, it's kinda sickening at the same time.  I'm stressing b/c I really want that pallet and Nora makes me wanna get to two glosses! Bad girl Nora! hahah jk...  I think I'll pass on the ls and blushes since they're perm.

Ok so.. I have to get something off my chest.  My friend has been bugging me lately. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Maybe it's because it's almost the "time of the month" but I don't, she's been bugging me.  So, I've noticed that she kinda mimics what I wear.  I don't mind it at all but at the same time it's like she buys the exact same thing + color. 

What kinda set me off was she went with me to MAC the other day, bought a foundation, and now she wants to return it... I don't know why it bugs me so much that she wants to return it but it just does for some reason.  I think it's because I've been reading the "does mac really hate it when we return things" thread. LOL... 

Anyways, a day after she tries the foundation she asks me if she can go back with me to return the foundation b/c she said when she woke up, she had discovered three zits on her face.  I don't know why but it irritated the hell out of me.  I know she stresses at work so I asked her if she was sure if it was the foundation and she said yeah.. I dont know why it irritates me so much that she wants to return it. hahah...  

Maybe it's because she's told me stories on how she returns things at MAC (blushes or eye shadows) but I just feel bad for the MA.  The MA and I became pretty close and I just dont want myself to look bad b/c I referred my friend to the MA... 

holy shit that was long hahahahha..

What do you guys think? am i over reacting?


----------



## laperle (Sep 28, 2008)

patty, i don't know anything about returning, 'cos I only got stuff from actual stores twice. all the other stuff is pretty much non-returnable, 'cos it's from the duty free store. 

but, i know a lot about friends that mimic me. i hate that! i have 3 ex-friends to prove that. these 3 people, in different times of my life, started copying me, my style, even the last book i got in the library and it got so annoying i had to say: i'm not your friend anymore. 

it's awful to say that to someone and actually mean it, but i was feeling almost in that "single white female" movie, with one of these girls.

tell her to return by herself. idk.. idk how your friendship with her works, but it seems like she's testing you.


----------



## pat (Sep 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_
tell her to return by herself. idk.. idk how your friendship with her works, but it seems like she's testing you._

 
Hey Mari! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I met her at work actually... She's 20 and so am I...  She just migrated here I think like 2-3 years ago, so I was her first "friend" her age.  Most of our co-workers are in their 30s-40s. She decided to be part-time at work so, now she goes to school where I go as well.  We meet up, go out for lunch and stuff...

I did notice though that she was dressing similar to how I was, and because of this, I kinda dress a bit different. LOL... hahaha...  Anyways, I don't know I'll feel like a jerk if I'm mean to her. hahah ;/  

I kinda feel like reschd. my appointment at MAC on Thursday just so that she doesn't have to come with me, but at the same time I'll feel so guilty!


----------



## Janice (Sep 29, 2008)

There's a BIMBO group membership available now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://specktra.net/profile.php?do=editusergroups


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 29, 2008)

Sorry about all the stress, Patty. 
Overreacting? Maybe... But I don't blame you. I have friend's who can irritate the shit outta me for the smallest reasons. I'd say, just relax and try to figure out why those things are bothering you and if it coulb be related to something deeper... it could surprise you!

Cool, I added myself to the group, but what's the purpose of officially adding yourself to a group? Just wondering if it's added to our profiles or what????


----------



## laperle (Sep 29, 2008)

I just wanted to tell Saadeh I'm soooo buying more Pupa baked shadows. I got the blue and the light one (#5) and they are fabulous. YAAAY 

And well, I'm very upset about a family situation, I'll try to produce a FOTD, but I'm not sure if it's gonna work considering my awful mood.


----------



## laperle (Sep 30, 2008)

Oh, and Anna Sui's Eye Color Accent in 102 is a GORGEOUS teal, very pigmented. 

My Anna Sui + PUPA haul is heaven. I got a bunch of other stuff, too. Now, I'm choosing my next Anna Sui and PUPA stuff.


----------



## User93 (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey bimbos! Girls im just so tired... My college is exhausting me, plus I will start working 3-4 hours every day. It gonna be damn tough, I study 6 days a week, and on Sundays I wake up at 8 to go to other classes which take 5 hours. I dont have any single day off. But well, I need money, and its a good opprtunity so I gonna go for it.

Im really sorry i've been a bad odd bimbo. I keep ya'll in my mind and hope to get some news from you...

Mari, linda, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I miss you girl..


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_I just wanted to tell Saadeh I'm soooo buying more Pupa baked shadows. I got the blue and the light one (#5) and they are fabulous. YAAAY 

And well, I'm very upset about a family situation, I'll try to produce a FOTD, but I'm not sure if it's gonna work considering my awful mood._

 
Hi Mari, I'm getting hooked on Pupa too, as if I needed another addiction. I went back and got the bronze-y baked shadow
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Which one is No.5? is it pink? 

Hope things are ok by now with the family situations. I saw your FOTD's, they're fab as ususal
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Girls, i'm flying to the Dominican tomorrow morning. So i won't be on here for about a week. I posted my last FOTD before I leave. I will check back with you girls when I'm back to Canada....


----------



## laperle (Oct 2, 2008)

ANITAAAAAA, I miss you too. I gotta tell you about my haul, my family, etc. 

This college of yours is grrrrrrr


----------



## laperle (Oct 2, 2008)

Saadeh, have a wonderful vacation! Enjoy the ocean, I hope it's not rainy over there! Have fun and relax. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The #5 is a very light beige, great highlighter, better than any MAC lustre, 'cos it's shimmery, but shows the color. What do you think about the pink and the light purple?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 3, 2008)

*COUGH!*


----------



## laperle (Oct 3, 2008)

kensie, thank god you exist!

my cousin is in specktra and she thinks you are sooooo beautiful!


----------



## Sanayhs (Oct 4, 2008)

Some people, and it doesn't matter whether they are paupers or millionaires,


----------



## rbella (Oct 4, 2008)

Think that anything they have is the best in the world just because it is theirs.


----------



## purrtykitty (Oct 4, 2008)

If they happen to own a 1921 jalopy,


----------



## gigglegirl (Oct 4, 2008)

They look at their neighbor's new de luxe convertible like the wearer of a 57th Street gown at a 14th Street copy.


----------



## kobri (Oct 4, 2008)

If their seventeen-year-old child is still in the third grade they sneer at the graduation of the seventeen-year-old children of their friends,


----------



## Sanayhs (Oct 4, 2008)

Claiming that prodigies always come to bad ends,


----------



## rbella (Oct 4, 2008)

And if their roof leaks,


----------



## purrtykitty (Oct 4, 2008)

It's because the shingles are antiques.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 4, 2008)

Other people, and if doesn't matter if they are Scandinavians or Celts


----------



## gigglegirl (Oct 4, 2008)

Think that anything is better than theirs just because it belongs to somebody else.


----------



## kobri (Oct 4, 2008)

If you congratulate them when their blue-blooded Doberman pinscher wins the obedience championship, they look at you like a martyr,


----------



## Sanayhs (Oct 4, 2008)

And say that the garbage man's little Rover is really infinitely smarter;


----------



## rbella (Oct 4, 2008)

And if they smoke fifteen-cent cigars they are sure somebody else gets better cigars for a dime.


----------



## purrtykitty (Oct 4, 2008)

And if they take a trip to Paris they are sure their friends who went to Old Orchard had a better time.


----------



## gigglegirl (Oct 4, 2008)

Yes, they look on their neighbor's ox and ass with covetousness and their own ox and ass with abhorrence,


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 4, 2008)

And if they are wives they want their husband to be like Florence's Freddie, and if they are husbands they want their wives to be like Freddie's Florence


----------



## kobri (Oct 4, 2008)

I think that comparisons are truly odious, I do not approve of this constant proud or envious to-do;


----------



## Sanayhs (Oct 4, 2008)

And furthermore, dear friends, I think that you and yours are delightful and I also think that me and mine are delightful too.


----------



## laperle (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## darkishstar (Oct 4, 2008)

Hey Bimbos.
I'm now an official pledge of a sorority.

I have.. in this past 2 weeks, gotten back with my ex. Who is once again now my ex. Who has entirely broken my heart, but I dumped him. The proper way, on Monday. And then I found out 2 days later he's already after another girl, one he met during rush week, our official last week together. Tells you something huh? What an asshole.

I'm through. Not giving him any more chances, he doesn't deserve it. I wish I had realized that sooner.
Actually, I'm just through with guys for now.

I have a beautiful big sis and grand big, and I'm going to have a wonderful time this year.
I wish you beautiful ladies all well and want to let you all know that I miss you all.

I'm off to bed and study again.
I am tired. I'm slowly sinking into depression again, but I won't let it get me.


----------



## laperle (Oct 4, 2008)

Elaine, don't sink, please. 

You're going to have a wonderful time this year and the next, that's what you gonna make happen. 

You are our CoC model, you can always come back here.


----------



## rbella (Oct 4, 2008)

Congrats, darkish on the sorority.  And congrats on dumping the asshole and moving on to someone who will treat you like you deserve to be treated.  Good luck to you!  Don't let him get you down.  It isn't worth it.


----------



## gigglegirl (Oct 4, 2008)

aww Elaine I don't like hearing that from you. I hope the new friends you'll make in a sorority (congrats btw!) will help you get through this, and keep your chin up, we're here for you, plus that guy was a total douchebag. 

I'm sending you good positive vibes girl!!


----------



## gigglegirl (Oct 4, 2008)

argh I'm majorly lemming several things from the hair collection next yr. Is that the same time as the N collection came out? I'm so dead. N Collection was like my fave!


----------



## darkishstar (Oct 4, 2008)

Thank you girls. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If I ever need a little pick me up, I know where to go. =)

I really miss you all. And I'm horribly sick right now.
But there's a football game today! But I'm a little behind on my hw, so I have to go do it now. It's the reason I'm up early today.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_kensie, thank god you exist!

my cousin is in specktra and she thinks you are sooooo beautiful!_

 
Aww, how sweet. What's her username?

And look who came crawlin' back...
Where have you all been and what is this nonsense you've all been posting?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do you original bimbos feel like we newer bimbos have been "taking over", so you felt like you should all leave and have your own little thing somewhere else? 
No big deal, just asking....

Nice to hear from you, Elaine!!!


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Hey Bimbos.
I'm now an official pledge of a sorority.

I have.. in this past 2 weeks, gotten back with my ex. Who is once again now my ex. Who has entirely broken my heart, but I dumped him. The proper way, on Monday. And then I found out 2 days later he's already after another girl, one he met during rush week, our official last week together. Tells you something huh? What an asshole.

I'm through. Not giving him any more chances, he doesn't deserve it. I wish I had realized that sooner.
Actually, I'm just through with guys for now.

I have a beautiful big sis and grand big, and I'm going to have a wonderful time this year.
I wish you beautiful ladies all well and want to let you all know that I miss you all.

I'm off to bed and study again.
I am tired. I'm slowly sinking into depression again, but I won't let it get me._

 





 Elaine on joining a sorority.  I loved being in one and it made college a lot more fun for me.  Glad to hear that you are moving on from your boyfriend.  Something better will come along.


----------



## purrtykitty (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations on the Sorority, Elaine!  I wasn't in one, but DH was in a Fraternity, so I had a lot of exposure to the Greek System, and many of my friends now are ones I met while attending various events.  I'm also glad that you've distanced yourself from that asshole.  I know it hurts now, but you've already realized how bad he was, and you'll be so much better off.


----------



## pat (Oct 4, 2008)

wow, I'm glad to see this thread becoming more lively as the days go by. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it sucks... it's raining/foggy in the bay area right now. BOO!

how is everyone?!


----------



## laperle (Oct 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Aww, how sweet. What's her username?

And look who came crawlin' back...
Where have you all been and what is this nonsense you've all been posting?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do you original bimbos feel like we newer bimbos have been "taking over", so you felt like you should all leave and have your own little thing somewhere else? 
No big deal, just asking....

Nice to hear from you, Elaine!!!_

 
It's a poem, Kensie. Google the first sentence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Her username is Julinha (little Julia in portuguese) and she's been checking FOTDs since she arrived. She's kinda addicted, I think. And she's coming to visit me in Rio next week, so she wants me to make her up, so she can post a FOTD, too. I'm gonna have to turn her into a black Barbie, if I know her well. Hahahaha No Drag Queen attempts there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




**************************************************  ***************

So, rbella, I finally bought the Chanel powder. It was out of stock the entire week from the site I order. It'll take a while 'til it get here, but I'll let you know my thought about it. Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 4, 2008)

^^^Oh... I was confused for a second! lol
But, they were all posting at the exact same time, so they've obviously been hanging out somewhere else and then they planned it. I'm not accusing anyone of anything... I was just curious to know where they all went. Without them, this tread is kind of a snooze-fest...

But we have to be more active now so we can break the 300 page mark!

C'MON Y'ALL! WE CAN DO IT!!!!!
BE AGGRESSIVE! B-E AGGRESSIVE!!! 

I'm can't wait to see her FOTD. I've been wanting to do the black Barbie look but I always put it off. Maybe once I see your work on her, I'll be inspired!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *patty0411* 

 
_wow, I'm glad to see this thread becoming more lively as the days go by. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it sucks... it's raining/foggy in the bay area right now. BOO!

how is everyone?!_

 

Inorite?!
This whole week has been so nice and warm, then BAM!!! rain! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had to wake up early to take the SATs today, and the cold, dark skies didn't help cheer me up.


----------



## laperle (Oct 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_^^^Oh... I was confused for a second! lol
But, they were all posting at the exact same time, so they've obviously been hanging out somewhere else and then they planned it. I'm not accusing anyone of anything... I was just curious to know where they all went. Without them, this tread is kind of a snooze-fest...

But we have to be more active now so we can break the 300 page mark!

C'MON Y'ALL! WE CAN DO IT!!!!!
BE AGGRESSIVE! B-E AGGRESSIVE!!! 

I'm can't wait to see her FOTD. I've been wanting to do the black Barbie look but I always put it off. Maybe once I see your work on her, I'll be inspired!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think the girls are AIM friends. I never could install it though. They do chat faster there, I'm sure. 

Oh, Kensie! She said you should totally go for bold lips... Her humble opinion. I just reply: But I've already asked her to do that. 
And she loved your dad's FOTD and said: My dad would die before I try to do that... (I don't agree with her. Her dad is an awesome artist and he's been doing it for his entire life. So, I don't think he would die 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll tell him I'll pay the beer!) 


Patty, hi! I'm glad to hear from you. You're our Suite Array model, afterall. Anyway, you look great in and outside your comfort zone


----------



## pat (Oct 4, 2008)

hey mari and kensie! hahaha suite array model! how cute. lol...

how are you guys?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 4, 2008)

aim, that makes sense. I'm dumb!
I don't have aim, either because my computer is way too slow.

I like getting peoples opinions on what looks I shoul do because sometimes I get "makeup block" and don't know what looks to do!!!

My next fotd will definitely be bold lips. It's just hard to go too bright because then I end up looking like I glued two balloons of my face!
But I PROMISE you, Mari, after I do my birthday haul and buy Fire Down Below, I'll be rockin red lips all the time!

Hi, Patty!

I'm watching a special on the KKK on the history channel!
OH JOY!


----------



## laperle (Oct 4, 2008)

kensie, it happens to me too, especially when i go fuschia and my (not mine, mine is broken, it's dad's) damn camera compress everything. the trick is to slightly open the mouth. try buying a cheaper moiturizing (those kinda watery) l/s in a bright color first. when you're used to it, you go heavy for good brands 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm sure it's gonna look great! i just know. 

patty, i'm ok. having crazy weather changes here as well. it was hot, suddenly stormy and now back to cold. my mom almost put fire in the house while i was sleeping and i had a needle sucking my blood today, i hate that. oh, and i'm not in the mood to play FOTD because of proeminent pimples (they'll never stop showing up, little bastards!) 

how are you, girl?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 4, 2008)

Yeah, when I do any sort of lip color, it's VERY sheer. Hopefully one day, I'll build up the courage to wear bright, bold lips without feeling like I look like a fish or something!


----------



## laperle (Oct 4, 2008)

^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



you just think you look like a fish. if you find the right angle, you'd rock 200 thanks in a FOTD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and i've decided i'll make a freakin' Audrey Tautou showdown FOTD! people always compare me to this chick. i think she's gorgeous, but i don't look like her. it's just the brows + eyes and dark hair, dark eyes. in my drag attempt, it's clear i don't look like her. i should actually make too looks... one with the normal brows and another with some crazy brows. then, people would notice it's a very thin line between 'resemblance' and nothing to do with.


----------



## gigglepot (Oct 4, 2008)

me me me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love pink bits.. ok that sounds wrong  I Pink sparkly shiny things get me every time!! 

BIMBO always and forever!


----------



## pat (Oct 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Hi, Patty!

I'm watching a special on the KKK on the history channel!
OH JOY!_

 
I watched that episode too! It's crazy isn't it?!  I was amazed to learn there were two types of "skin heads" though.  I forgot what the other group was called though.  I love the history channel and discovery. ahaha.. i'm such a dork.

what did you think about the episode?


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_
patty, i'm ok. having crazy weather changes here as well. it was hot, suddenly stormy and now back to cold. my mom almost put fire in the house while i was sleeping and i had a needle sucking my blood today, i hate that. oh, and i'm not in the mood to play FOTD because of proeminent pimples (they'll never stop showing up, little bastards!) 

how are you, girl?_

 
Hey mari!  I've been ok.. I've been a bit sick but I think it'll go away soon!  Nothings really new with me just school and homework. hahaha.. actually this is the first time I'd actually have homework. hahaha...

hm... it's late probably you all are sleeping by now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll tty all tomorrow. byeeeeeee


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



you just think you look like a fish. if you find the right angle, you'd rock 200 thanks_

 
Well, I guess I could do a bold lip fotd, but in everyday life, I'd scare people! (Not that I don't already do that... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *patty0411* 

 
_I watched that episode too! It's crazy isn't it?! I was amazed to learn there were two types of "skin heads" though. I forgot what the other group was called though. I love the history channel and discovery. ahaha.. i'm such a dork.

what did you think about the episode?
_

 
I didn't watch the whole thing, only the first half hour or so. It was pretty disturbing. 
I was watching it with my brother and we kind of joked about it and laughed to lighten up the topic, but it's seriously scary to think that there are actually people out there who have so much hate in there heart for several large groups of people.
And a lot of these KKK members look like any random person you'd bump into on the street... (even though I doubt there are many KKK followers in California!)

I did learn that to them they are "lighting the cross" while I thought they were "burning the cross".

Guess it's how you look at it...


----------



## rbella (Oct 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_*And look who came crawlin' back...*
Where have you all been and what is this nonsense you've all been posting?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Is that a joke?  I hope so because Sanayhs is the original poster who started this thread that you utilize.  I would think that accusing her or any of the other original "bimbos" of "crawling back" would be offensive, jmo.

I really am asking out of curiousity, because it seems like that could be taken offensively to the original group.  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_ Do you original bimbos feel like we newer bimbos have been "taking over", so you felt like you should all leave and have your own little thing somewhere else? 
No big deal, just asking...._

 
I'm not an original bimbo, but I've followed the thread from the beginning.  I can say that this thread has changed DRASTICALLY over the past few weeks.  Some of which is due to lack of use of private messaging.  Keep in mind that Janice has to support this forum/thread and if this thread is used as just a constant "chat room" it is really not fair to her or the original bimbos.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_So, rbella, I finally bought the Chanel powder. It was out of stock the entire week from the site I order. It'll take a while 'til it get here, but I'll let you know my thought about it. Thanks for the recommendation!_

 





 Yay!!!!!!  Let me know what you think about it.  I love that powder so much.  I really, really think you will enjoy it.  If you ever have problems getting it again, let me know.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_I think the girls are AIM friends. I never could install it though. They do chat faster there, I'm sure._

 
I do know that lots of people on here have messaging programs.  I think some chat some don't.  I just honestly think that people like elegant, audrey, susanne, jenntoz, etc. stopped coming b/c it was too hard to keep up.  That is my opinion on it and I have not spoken to them at all about it.  

I think it is great we can all come on here, but personally, I think the "conversations/chatting" are better for pm's or aim, msn, yahoo, etc.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 5, 2008)

And, I soooo miss my Bimbo friends


----------



## gigglegirl (Oct 5, 2008)

*tear* and I've missed you too momma spy! I miss all our chats. but i do stalk you in the colour collection threads. well not stalk. literally. but i do notice your posts!


----------



## purrtykitty (Oct 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_And, I soooo miss my Bimbo friends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I miss you too!


----------



## pat (Oct 5, 2008)

hey errbody!!!!!!


----------



## Sanayhs (Oct 5, 2008)

I MISS YOU TOO, MOMMA SPY!!!!


----------



## kobri (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## rbella (Oct 5, 2008)

I love you, elegant.  I hope I didn't overstep my bounds by "speaking" for you.


----------



## laperle (Oct 5, 2008)

You people are sweet. 


Bellissima, it'll take a while 'til it gets here. I prefer to have standart shipping but not paying crazy fees to brazilian customs... I'll let you know as soon as I use and get rid of the shimmery one I got now.


----------



## pat (Oct 5, 2008)

omgggggggg 

i am so bored out of my mind!

anyone watching america's funniest home videos?! hahahahahhaa


----------



## kobri (Oct 5, 2008)

I haven't seen that show since Saget!


----------



## pat (Oct 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_I haven't seen that show since Saget!_

 
aw.. really?! hahahah it's hella funny.


----------



## pat (Oct 5, 2008)

mari! your fotd is so funny. hahahaha...

OMG i have to agree with you, don't you hate when you make stupid mistakes or grab a really ugly color?!

dont worry! i think all of us has had those stupid mistakes.


----------



## rbella (Oct 5, 2008)

Patty, AFV rocks my world.


----------



## laperle (Oct 5, 2008)

thanks, patty. girl, i got so frustrated that i had to share that mess. 

it's like... i really don't care to admit i screw up a lot. 

this FOTD, it was so naive... i was already working with 2 very glittery shadows, but i decided to try, 'cos the camera never shows my MU as it's supposed to. result: big mess. there's glitter everywhere and i had just had showered.


----------



## Ciara (Oct 5, 2008)

I know Im ALLLLLL Late ... but i just joined the BIMBO Group.
I LOOOOOOVE me some Dazzleglass.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 5, 2008)

Momma spy, we miss you too!


----------



## rbella (Oct 5, 2008)

I love me some Ciara.  Fo real


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 5, 2008)

Word up! Ciara is hot!


----------



## laperle (Oct 5, 2008)

Welcome, Ciara!


----------



## Ciara (Oct 5, 2008)

wow!!! thnx ladies.  talk about a warm welcome.

i think you all are hotties too!!!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Oct 5, 2008)

Mommy spy I miss you tons!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I miss everybody tons!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ciara, you are soo hot!


----------



## pat (Oct 5, 2008)

Welcome Ciara! 

Mari... LMAO glitter everywhere! I could imagine.  hahahaha..

Ok I have to do homework. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is the first time I actually have homework to do! It sucks... major balls. hahaha...

rBella, I think everyone loves watching people make idiots out of themselves. Hey, at least no one has caught me on film making a fool out of myself. hahahahahahahah
BTW, I love how this thread is slowly but surely becoming alive again.


----------



## rbella (Oct 6, 2008)

^^^My favorites are the ones of people falling.  So stupid, I know.  But, I can't help it!!!!!!!!!  It gets me everytime!!!!!!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I love you, elegant.  I hope I didn't overstep my bounds by "speaking" for you._

 





 nah, we're of the same mind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	























































































you guys brought tears to my eyes!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so happy you were all here!!!

hugs & kisses


----------



## pat (Oct 6, 2008)

I know you guys are out there! stop hiding!!!


----------



## kobri (Oct 6, 2008)

have you guys seen the video of the guy falling on the treadmill and he busts right through the handle bar/control panel thing? I laughed myself silly, my mother was very ashamed of me.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 6, 2008)

I must admit that I think the ones with people falling are funny too.
Heck, i laugh really hard when dh stubs his toe or trips. Then he says, why do you think pain is funny?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Is that a joke? I hope so because Sanayhs is the original poster who started this thread that you utilize. I would think that accusing her or any of the other original "bimbos" of "crawling back" would be offensive, jmo.

I really am asking out of curiousity, because it seems like that could be taken offensively to the original group. 



I'm not an original bimbo, but I've followed the thread from the beginning. I can say that this thread has changed DRASTICALLY over the past few weeks. Some of which is due to lack of use of private messaging. Keep in mind that Janice has to support this forum/thread and if this thread is used as just a constant "chat room" it is really not fair to her or the original bimbos._

 
As much as I love offending people, that wasn't what I was trying to do. Sorry if that's what you guys thought. 

They way I saw it was you guys who have known each other for longer have obviously formed a bond and maybe didn't like how large the bimbo thread has gotten and maybe wanted your own private place to communicate. So in a way, you all abandoned the thread so you all could start over somewhere else. Then you all came back to post something totally random that seemed like an inside joke between the few of you, almost rubbing it in our faces like , "Look at us being silly and funny! Aren't we cool?!" I thought it was kind of bitchy thing to do.
But thankfully, Mari explained to me that it wasn't that you guys were annoyed by us but that you all were using AIM(?) to talk, so it all made sense to me.

And honestly, you all don't need to be offended by anything I say that might hurt your feelings, because it's just how I am and if you keep analyzing the little details you won't get the full message.
I'm happy you guys are back, not angry!

We cool?


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ciara* 

 
_I know Im ALLLLLL Late ... but i just joined the BIMBO Group.
I LOOOOOOVE me some Dazzleglass._

 
Welcome Ciara!!! I must say, I LOVE your video tuts soooo much, btw!


----------



## pat (Oct 6, 2008)

... I've been wanting to get this off my chest for a whileeeeeeeee.

Have you guys ever felt "bored" with your life?  For some reason I've been feeling like this for a while.... 

I'm 20 years old and basically kinda don't have a life. haha.. I go to school then I go home to watch my brother and sister... While my friends are at work or out and about, I'm at home... on the computer or cleaning (daily routine)  I really wanna get out the house.. I want to work but I can't b/c my brother and sister aren't old enough to be home. 

I do have a bf, we've been dating for 5 years and that has been straight, no breaks or "time apart".  We've had our rocky beginnings, he has "cheated" on me in high school but i have forgiven him a long time ago.. Recently i've had this elementary crush on this guy in my class. hahahah... it's so weird i havent had this in a while.  I get butterflies and everything it's so stupid. hahaha... i dont know why? maybe i'm getting bored? 

i feel like i dont go out enough with my girl friends... i dont know i feel suffocated with my surroundings.  

what should i do?


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 6, 2008)

Maybe just find other places to go & things to do by yourself &/or your girlfriends - just live life for awhile!  Maybe the kids could have a babysitter to give you some extra freedom?

Aww... hugs


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 6, 2008)

Sadly, when you have committment to someone (like your younger siblings) you kind of have to make sacrfices for their well-being. Obviously you can't leave them to go out and "explore the world", but see if you can have a girl's night-in.
Or plan some free time if you can, and take a weekend trip somewhere you've never been before. If you don't have the money, save up.
Don't feel guilty that your pampering yourself with a short vacation... we all deserve one.

And I know what you mean about the elementary school crush.
I feel that way about two guys. One of them smiled at me today and I felt my gut tighten up and my face get hot.
He so gorgeous! D:


----------



## pat (Oct 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Maybe just find other places to go & things to do by yourself &/or your girlfriends - just live life for awhile!  Maybe the kids could have a babysitter to give you some extra freedom?

Aww... hugs_

 
yeah... I think I should.  

and this crush thing was just recent... I don't see my boyfriend often as I did before but i like it because i used to see him everyday and i got sick of his face hahah... i just find the other guy so charming.  I was telling myself last night to snap out of it. ahaha.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Sadly, when you have committment to someone (like your younger siblings) you kind of have to make sacrfices for their well-being. Obviously you can't leave them to go out and "explore the world", but see if you can have a girl's night-in.
Or plan some free time if you can, and take a weekend trip somewhere you've never been before. If you don't have the money, save up.
Don't feel guilty that your pampering yourself with a short vacation... we all deserve one.

And I know what you mean about the elementary school crush.
I feel that way about two guys. One of them smiled at me today and I felt my gut tighten up and my face get hot.
He so gorgeous! D:_

 
I actually do pamper myself but i just feel like i dont have a life.  

example: last saturday me and my boyfriend went to watch a movie.. after that we went home.  i felt so bored i started to think what my friends were doing.  ehhhh i dont know. hahah


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 6, 2008)

Or, you could just create your own fun.
Draw, sing, dance, write a story, or create your own movie in your head. We can't wait for the excitment to come to us, we have to be a little creative and imaginative to entertain ourselves. 
I think as a society and culture, we're to dependent on others to amuse us and we hear about celebrities clubbing every night and going to huge events, but the reality is, it isn't realistic to have an exciting life unless you make the little things exciting for yourself.

 I can sit in front of a mirror, just making funny faces and voices and entertain myself for hours. That's mostly because I'm weird, but it's just an example. 

Hope that helps. It's nice to get out of the house when you can but it's not the only way to have fun.


----------



## laperle (Oct 8, 2008)

good evening, girls


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 8, 2008)

Howdy, Mari!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm going to keep this thread alive, even if I'm only talking to meyself:
there was a mock funeral held at my school today and damn that was emotional.
so many people cried for something that wasn't even real. It was to educate the students on the consequences of drunken driving. it was interesting to see even the tough, gangsta guys shedding tears and then quickly trying to wipe it away.

I didn't cry during the funeral. It was once my French class reflected on it that the tears started flowing. I learned so much about my classmates. One chick has an alcoholic dad and a drug addicted brother, my friend had a friend who was run over by a drunk driver, one other kid's mom was an alcoholic and died from poisoning.
We were all so overwhelmed with emotion and sadness that everyone in our class was bawling! Even this guy who's the class clown was wailing and shuddering, turning bright red. I had never seen that side of him before. 

It was funny... that really hot dude I like sits across from me and I wanted to still look cute and not mess up my makeeup, but by the end of the period I didn't care... I left the room with red, puffy eyes, black mascara running down my cheeks, and smudged eyeshadow.
And yet he still looked hot with tears streaming down his face.

Man, what a day!!!


----------



## Ciara (Oct 12, 2008)

I cant believe this thread is almost 300 pages long!!!

Hello Ladies!!!


----------



## Ciara (Oct 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I'm going to keep this thread alive, even if I'm only talking to meyself:
there was a mock funeral held at my school today and damn that was emotional.
so many people cried for something that wasn't even real. It was to educate the students on the consequences of drunken driving. it was interesting to see even the tough, gangsta guys shedding tears and then quickly trying to wipe it away.

I didn't cry during the funeral. It was once my French class reflected on it that the tears started flowing. I learned so much about my classmates. One chick has an alcoholic dad and a drug addicted brother, my friend had a friend who was run over by a drunk driver, one other kid's mom was an alcoholic and died from poisoning.
We were all so overwhelmed with emotion and sadness that everyone in our class was bawling! Even this guy who's the class clown was wailing and shuddering, turning bright red. I had never seen that side of him before. 

It was funny... that really hot dude I like sits across from me and I wanted to still look cute and not mess up my makeeup, but by the end of the period I didn't care... I left the room with red, puffy eyes, black mascara running down my cheeks, and smudged eyeshadow.
And yet he still looked hot with tears streaming down his face.

Man, what a day!!!_

 

thats serious stuff ... i think its good that they do that. 
makes people think twice about drinking and driving.

i was hit once by a drunk driver ... my car was a total loss but thank God I'm still here.  The dumb ass drunk was so out of it ... he thought i hit him.
it was a young kid too.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 13, 2008)

hey ladies, I'm back from the dominican all burnt and almost 4 shades darker. I will post some of my vacation looks soon. 

Hope all is well in Bimbo Land!


----------



## nunu (Oct 13, 2008)

Welcome back girl! Can't wait to see the pix


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey everyone. Where did all the bimbos go? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I am so excited right now. I just got done writing a term paper for my class that I have been working on for 2 weeks. I am so happy thats off my mind wooohooo. How is everyone else doing out there?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ciara* 

 
_thats serious stuff ... i think its good that they do that. 
makes people think twice about drinking and driving.

i was hit once by a drunk driver ... my car was a total loss but thank God I'm still here. The dumb ass drunk was so out of it ... he thought i hit him.
it was a young kid too._

 
My dad was in a drunk driving accident. 
A drunk dude drove on the wrong side of the road, hit and instantly killed a biker, the biker's body smashed into the front of my dad's car.
My dad was alright, definitely shaken up and freaked out, and his car was ruined.



Heh, I just noticed these new smilies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










I'm gonna be 17 in SIX DAYS.


----------



## nunu (Oct 14, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GIGGLEGIRL!






















I WISH YOU HAPPINESS AND SUCCESS.

love, specktra's bimbo's​


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_My dad was in a drunk driving accident. 
A drunk dude drove on the wrong side of the road, hit and instantly killed a biker, the biker's body smashed into the front of my dad's car.
My dad was alright, definitely shaken up and freaked out, and his car was ruined.



Heh, I just noticed these new smilies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










I'm gonna be 17 in SIX DAYS._

 
man, I don't know what ppl that drink and drive think
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'm glad your dad is ok.

I noticed the new smilies too...I love it and


----------



## darkishstar (Oct 14, 2008)

^^ Just had to pop in and say I LOVE that.

I have 3 midterms next week. So poof I go to study.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 14, 2008)

Is it Gigglegirl's Birthday? Awwww






Have a *Very* Happy One!

hugs


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 14, 2008)

who made these smilies? The little cartoon dazzleglass is just darling.


----------



## pinktraits (Oct 14, 2008)

I haven't even got my Dazzleglasses but I'm already loving them. 
Can I put in a request to be a D/G Bimbo now, even though I don't have any d/g yet?


----------



## imcute519 (Oct 14, 2008)

oh i am TOTALLY a DG bimbo!
where do i sign up for the club?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










and hurrah for my first real post of substance haha!


(im Sierra, by the way!)


----------



## gigglegirl (Oct 14, 2008)

awww Nora and Mommaspy, *hugs* to you for the birthday wishes! Alas, no MAC gift cards, but I am contemplating what, if anything, to get when the new mineral/red she said come in on Thursday!

Thanks again ladies!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Oct 15, 2008)

I wanna be a


----------



## Ciara (Oct 15, 2008)

Good Evening Ladies!!!


----------



## laperle (Oct 15, 2008)

wow, the emoticon made us popular again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hello to my lovely ladies! 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, HANNAH! god, i love your name, it's a palindrome. 

i miss you girls!

welcome new bimbos! i have to update katie's list to let you know everybody's names.

kensita, i'm very sorry to hear about your dad's accident 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope he's alright! and you'll turn 17 in 5 days, now? is it the 20th? a great friend of mine is turning 28 at the 20th.

saadeh, you look so bright and vibrant after your vacations. keep it up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OMG, I miss Parkie. I hope you're having the best time and studying a lot, sweetie. 

hi, ciara! i'm glad you're embracing your inner DG bimbo like the rest of us. 

I miss everybody else, especially samantha and CAM-CAM (she disappeared!)

New bimbos, introduce yourselves, please. Or just start talking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Idk, it's hard to keep it up with such a huge thread like this one.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 15, 2008)

Good morning new and old bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope everyone is doing great. What are you girls doing this halloween? I think I/m gonna be Marilyn Monroe....haha I need a blond wig. It should be fun


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 15, 2008)

Hello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My name is Jeanette and I am a new Dazzleglass Bimbo and I can't wait too get my hands on some dazzleglasses! I want to sparkle! I don't celebrate Halloween so I guess I will be myself (with some dazzleglass on my lips!)


----------



## nunu (Oct 15, 2008)

Welcome to the thread!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Hello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My name is Jeanette and I am a new Dazzleglass Bimbo and I can't wait too get my hands on some dazzleglasses! I want to sparkle! I don't celebrate Halloween so I guess I will be myself (with some dazzleglass on my lips!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Welcome to the Bimbos board Jeanette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My name is Saadeh.

I hardly ever dress up for halloween but making an exception this year....we'll see if blonde wig will suit me, i sorta doubt it...


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Oct 15, 2008)

Halla, Ladies. My name is Olga, in case you did not know!\/\/\/


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_Halla, Ladies. My name is Olga, in case you did not know!\/\/\/
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hi Olga!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Oct 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Hi Olga! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hi Jeanette,
You will LOVE Dazzleglasses!!! This is my favorite lip product!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_kensita, i'm very sorry to hear about your dad's accident 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope he's alright! and you'll turn 17 in 5 days, now? is it the 20th? a great friend of mine is turning 28 at the 20th._

 

Oh wow! My math is horrible. I don't even know how I have an A in Calculus!

It's actually on thr 18th. 3 days from now. 
Good lord 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_I don't wanna grow up..._

WELCOME NEW BIMBOS!


----------



## laperle (Oct 15, 2008)

so, it's saturday, kensie. yay! best day for a party 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you won't make any mistakes when you turn 21. 

hi, olga and jeanette, welcome! jeanette, where in germany do you live? 

oh, i'm mariana, but people, animals and plants call me Mari


----------



## pat (Oct 15, 2008)

hey everyone!  It's been a while since i've been on this or any thread.

There's just been a lot of sh** going on with my life lately... so I haven't had any energy do to anything. hahah...

i hope all of you are doing well! and I'm grabbing my pre-orders from MAC tomorrow so i'll be swatching soon. hahaha..

btw, it's great to see the thread having a pulse again. 

<3 Patty


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_so, it's saturday, kensie. yay! best day for a party 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you won't make any mistakes when you turn 21. 

hi, olga and jeanette, welcome! jeanette, where in germany do you live? 

oh, i'm mariana, but people, animals and plants call me Mari 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hi Mari! I live in Cologne and since my MAC addiciton started I love this city even more because in a big city you have easy access to MAC


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 16, 2008)

hi everyone, only 5 more hours till i go to the the mall and buy my new MAC goodies.

My shopping list is small this time. Too many vacation plans and the new house expenses are killing us!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Oct 16, 2008)

I am not sure if this question been asked already. But does anybody knows if we can B2M for dazzleglasses???


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 17, 2008)

I love dazzleglass! Omg WHy havent I seen this topic before? Im such a dummy sometimes! I would love to join the club susanne!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_I love dazzleglass! Omg WHy havent I seen this topic before? Im such a dummy sometimes! I would love to join the club susanne!_

 
You're not the only one, it took me also months to notice this thread, I have no idea why
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Glad you joined us now


----------



## 3773519 (Oct 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_I am not sure if this question been asked already. But does anybody knows if we can B2M for dazzleglasses???_

 

I guess it depends on the store you go to because even though it shouldnt be like that, there are people that go to the store and have mentioned they did b2m for dazzleglasses but i just called like 2 minutes ago to my macpro and they said they dont. that i was allowed either an eyeshadow, a lipgloss or a lipstick of choice as long as its in the $14.00-$14.50 range. I cant even get a plushglass. I kind of like those. So yea call around and see which one allows it. Im trying to find a counter to see if they might be easier to convince


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 17, 2008)

I noticed the thread but I had no clue what it was about so I just ignored it.
Welcome!!!

At school today, I got a bunch of balloons (for my b-day) and someone stole them. Fuckin-eh!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 18, 2008)

*peeks in*






I just got first 2 Dazzleglasses 2 days ago (Love Alert and Baby Sparks) and Susanne was kind enough to invite me here.

Since this thread is almost 300 pages (!!) won't be able to read through all the pages, but wanted to say hello to all you lovelies!

I'm Rachel, I live in the San Francisco Bay Area, and and am pleased to be a new 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




XO


----------



## Susanne (Oct 18, 2008)

Rachel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I updated the list on the first page BTW.


----------



## Susanne (Oct 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_I love dazzleglass! Omg WHy havent I seen this topic before? Im such a dummy sometimes! I would love to join the club susanne!_

 





 You are on our list now!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 18, 2008)

To be honest I lost the overview on 298 pages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If anyone wants to be add to the list on the first page who still isn't there, please PM me


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi Rachel and Kayteuk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My first dazzleglass should be in the mail on Tuesday


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 18, 2008)

I have now brought all the dazzleglasses from MAC. How sad!

I am loving comet blue


----------



## Susanne (Oct 18, 2008)

Oh, my love for the Dazzleglasses is here again!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not that it was gone, but I wore the lipglasses from Cult of Cherry a lot during the last weeks.

But now where the holiday season gets started, I need my sparkle again


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Oh, my love for the Dazzleglasses is here again!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not that it was gone, but I wore the lipglasses from Cult of Cherry a lot during the last weeks.
*
But now where the holiday season gets started, I need my sparkle again*



_

 





 I love the holiday season. And sparkles are a required "equipment" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I also can't wait to go to IKEA and buy some holiday decoration in red


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Oh, my love for the Dazzleglasses is here again!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not that it was gone, but I wore the lipglasses from Cult of Cherry a lot during the last weeks.

But now where the holiday season gets started, I need my sparkle again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 






  I love how these have a wonderful sparkle, but do not feel gritty.  They are so smooth and luscious.  A bit thick & a tad sticky, but for me that is a positive since it makes them stay on longer.


----------



## Susanne (Oct 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_





  I love how these have a wonderful sparkle, but do not feel gritty.  They are so smooth and luscious.  A bit thick & a tad sticky, but for me that is a positive since it makes them stay on longer._

 
I totally agree!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_





  I love how these have a *wonderful sparkle*, but do not feel gritty.  They are so *smooth and luscious*.  A bit thick & a tad sticky, but for me that is a positive since it makes them stay on longer._

 





 Need my dazzleglass asap! I am sure, the delivery guy will be scared because I will look at the package by douglas like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 and the second it is in my hands I will rip the carton in pieces like a hungry lion (like I always do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Oct 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *3773519* 

 
_I guess it depends on the store you go to because even though it shouldnt be like that, there are people that go to the store and have mentioned they did b2m for dazzleglasses but i just called like 2 minutes ago to my macpro and they said they dont. that i was allowed either an eyeshadow, a lipgloss or a lipstick of choice as long as its in the $14.00-$14.50 range. I cant even get a plushglass. I kind of like those. So yea call around and see which one allows it. Im trying to find a counter to see if they might be easier to convince 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I called my MAC f/s store last night and asked if they do B2M for Dazzleglasses and they said that they do. So I depotted whatever I could and went there today. The other MA was like let me check, I was scared for a second, but then she said that we can do that. Thats how I got my Baby Sparks today!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I wish I had more stuff to depot. LOL
I love these sparkling tubes!!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 19, 2008)

Hehe... It looks like I might be the only DGB who hasn't even worn dazzleglass before. Urk!

Yesterday was my birthday. I ate and laughed a lot with friends. Then later I watched old home videos with my mom. Really low key but I enjoyed it. Got a lot of MAC money! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh. I have a new FOTD if anyone wants to see: http://specktra.net/f166/fiesty-fier...over-d-116858/


----------



## Susanne (Oct 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Hehe... It looks like I might be the only DGB who hasn't even worn dazzleglass before. Urk!

Yesterday was my birthday. I ate and laughed a lot with friends. Then later I watched old home videos with my mom. Really low key but I enjoyed it. Got a lot of MAC money! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh. I have a new FOTD if anyone wants to see: http://specktra.net/f166/fiesty-fier...over-d-116858/_

 
I wish you still a happy birthday!!


----------



## nunu (Oct 20, 2008)

Happy Belated Birthday Kensie!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 20, 2008)

Hope you had a great birthday!  Now go treat yourself to some MAC.  ;-) 

xo


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Oct 20, 2008)

Happy Birthday _chocolategoddes_!!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 20, 2008)

Happy birthday Kensi....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hi other bimbos! I gave my rand new Sugarrimmed dazzlglass to my mom and then went to get another for myself but they were sold out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 me sad...things never sell out this fast in Ottawa counters :/


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 20, 2008)

Happy belated birthday Kensie! I hope you had a great one with lots of MAC goodies


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 20, 2008)

Yay my first dazzleglass is on the way to his new home! Just got the confirmation.


----------



## Susanne (Oct 20, 2008)

My Sugarrimmed is on the way, too!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks everyone! The only reason I look forward to birthdays or holidays is MAC MONEY!!!  Oh, what have I become? A MAC-Obsessed MANIAC!  D:


----------



## BloodMittens (Oct 21, 2008)

~joins~ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



OH LAWD. I needs moar glitter!!!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 21, 2008)

Holy sparkle


----------



## nunu (Oct 25, 2008)

How are you all doing??


----------



## Susanne (Oct 25, 2008)

I am doing fine today.

I will have an important exam on November 17th which I must prepare these days, but I will make it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I am really excited for the holiday collection now!!

I hope you are fine as well, Nora


----------



## nunu (Oct 25, 2008)

I am glad you are ok! Your heart rate must be racing about the RSS and the holliday collections! 

Good luck in your exam, i am well thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What's on your wishlist for the holliday collection?

Oh yah and crushed boob wasn't released here booooo they replaced it with another CCB.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi I am doing fine, too.
Way too exited about the collections to sleep now. 
I am counting the hours to our release date and I am so curious about date night and love alert


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 25, 2008)

Doing OK.  Working way too hard but that's the way it is at the moment (and for the foreseeable future).  

Specktra is a good stress reliever for me.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Hope everyone is doing well!  xo


----------



## Susanne (Oct 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I am glad you are ok! Your heart rate must be racing about the RSS and the holliday collections! 

Good luck in your exam, i am well thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*What's on your wishlist for the holliday collection?*

Oh yah and crushed boob wasn't released here booooo they replaced it with another CCB._

 
Oh my wishlist is long... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want

two MES trios
two lipsticks
one Dazzleglass
one blush (Stark Naked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

two eye palettes
two lip bags
two brush sets

one mini pigment set
two lipglass mini sets

Thanks I got my birthday money and gift cards!!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Specktra is a good stress reliever for me.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Doing OK.  Working way too hard but that's the way it is at the moment (and for the foreseeable future).  

*Specktra is a good stress reliever for me. *








Hope everyone is doing well!  xo_

 
So true! When I am stressed or in a bad mood I go on specktra and feel immediately better


----------



## nunu (Oct 25, 2008)

I can be on Specktra ALL day!! The forum is amazing and the people are soo nice! I made soo many friends here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Susanne, i'm loving your wishlist, i can't decide on what i want yet but so far

I want a few dazzleglasses (come on you can't be a dazzleglass bimbo without owning atleast one dazzleglass!)

I want inter view mes
cool and warm pigment sets
2 lip bags rose and either red or nude.
and 2 lipglass sets!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 25, 2008)

Nora, I want rose and red lip bag! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love red lips at the moment. Wear them every day.


----------



## nunu (Oct 25, 2008)

Am i the only one who owns a book that is dedicated to MAC future collections?

The first entry was CoC. I listed the colour story and at the end what i would like to buy after seeing swatches and reading the collection discussion.

Please tell me i'm not the only one who does that , otherwise i would feel like a freak..


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 25, 2008)

Hmmm any l/s colour of the rose lip bag with babysparks on top. Oh no, I have a two dazzleglass budget. They need to bring all the colours back in spring!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Am i the only one who owns a book that is dedicated to MAC future collections?

The first entry was CoC. I listed the colour story and at the end what i would like to buy after seeing swatches and reading the collection discussion.

Please tell me i'm not the only one who does that , otherwise i would feel like a freak..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No, you are not the only one!

I have a book where I write down what I got from a LE collection and what I want from future collections 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My wishlists are done until next February...


----------



## nunu (Oct 25, 2008)

Thank you! It just gets hard to remember all the collections and stuff so i always have my book and pens ready when i'm on specktra!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Hmmm any l/s colour of the rose lip bag with babysparks on top. Oh no, I have a two dazzleglass budget. *They need to bring all the colours back in spring! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 
Yes! Especially Love Alert, Ms Fizz and Comet Blue!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Am i the only one who owns a book that is dedicated to MAC future collections?

The first entry was CoC. I listed the colour story and at the end what i would like to buy after seeing swatches and reading the collection discussion.

Please tell me i'm not the only one who does that , otherwise i would feel like a freak..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
nunu - I have a MAC book too!  Otherwise how could one keep track of it all??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MAC needs to make little notebooks - they would sell like hotcakes!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_nunu - I have a MAC book too!  Otherwise how could one keep track of it all??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*MAC needs to make little notebooks - they would sell like hotcakes!*_

 
Or at least stickers with the MAC logo to put them on a moleskine!


----------



## nunu (Oct 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Nora, I want rose and red lip bag! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*I love red lips at the moment. Wear them every day*._

 
You are anticipating Red She Said! I wore red lips during christmas last year with the milady es and also with the metail eye palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You rock red lips anyway!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 25, 2008)

*300 pages*












Isn't that exciting? :/


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 25, 2008)

Oh, I'm starting to wear red lips. I wore them to school and I actually got compliments.

I wore NARS Fire Down Below...

Red lips look hot on anyone. I bet my own grandfather could rock red lips if he wanted!

Does MAC sell T-shirts with the logo on them? They should. 
MAC merchandise ftw


----------



## darkishstar (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey guys... I finished my 3 midterms and it's going to be Halloween end of this week! I'm excited!!! I get to dress up and be a ho! (j/k) But yeah, I can't wait to rock red lips and everything!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 27, 2008)

Elaine your new avatar is amazing!!  You look absolutely radiant.


----------



## nunu (Oct 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Elaine your new avatar is amazing!! You look absolutely radiant._

 
I agree you look hot!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 27, 2008)

hey guys, I'm having a shitty day at work but came to Specktra (and especially this thread) to cheer up.

Hope you're all doing great and rocking your dazzleglasses


----------



## nunu (Oct 27, 2008)

Aww, i'm sorry your having a bad day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hope it gets better soon.


----------



## panther27 (Oct 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_nunu - I have a MAC book too! Otherwise how could one keep track of it all?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MAC needs to make little notebooks - they would sell like hotcakes!_

 
Oh I have a book where I right everything down too!I am not alone,phew!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 27, 2008)

all my bimbos!


----------



## panther27 (Oct 27, 2008)

^^^Hi hun!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm wearing my Love Alert dazzleglass today!!  And thought of y'all. ;-)

xo


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh that is so sweet Rachel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am in serious MAC-trouble now.
My to buy list is sooo long. It scares me. I have to drop some stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I will probably only buy one more dazzleglass next week, because they are coming back in spring. Too many great collections in such a short period of time. It is like there is no time to breath for us or our wallets. I am already gasping


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Hi bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh that is so sweet Rachel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am in serious MAC-trouble now.
My to buy list is sooo long. It scares me. I have to drop some stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I will probably only buy one more dazzleglass next week, because they are coming back in spring. Too many great collections in such a short period of time. It is like there is no time to breath for us or our wallets. I am already gasping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know, I feel the same way.  I am thinking only 2-3 items from Blonde/Brunette/Redhead and who knows what from Hello Kitty.  No more Dazzleglasses for me until the perm collection comes out.  I will just have to ration the 2 that I have! 

There are still so many collections coming out in the next 2 months and I really need to not get anything - it's all just a bit much.  And I already have so much makeup as it is.  Darn MAC for being so bloody fabulous.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I know, I feel the same way.  I am thinking only 2-3 items from Blonde/Brunette/Redhead and who knows what from Hello Kitty.  No more Dazzleglasses for me until the perm collection comes out.  I will just have to ration the 2 that I have! 

There are still so many collections coming out in the next 2 months and I really need to not get anything - it's all just a bit much.  And I already have so much makeup as it is.  *Darn MAC for being so bloody fabulous.*



_

 




Every upcoming collection has some items that I'd love to buy. And there are a lot of perm items that attract me, too. Beeing a MAC-addict is not that easy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I have to take a closer look and decide more careful if yay or nay for each item. I need to fill my fridge, too.


----------



## Susanne (Oct 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_ 
There are still so many collections coming out in the next 2 months* and I really need to not get anything* - it's all just a bit much.  And I already have so much makeup as it is.  Darn MAC for being so bloody fabulous.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I really just buy LE products that I will wear and use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would never buy a LE item just because it is LE but I don't like it. For exapmle I don't wear neutral or pastel colors - so I pass them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I never have the feeling I need to get everything, just what I like! Sometimes there are more items from a LE collection and sometimes less.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I really just buy LE products that I will wear and use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would never buy a LE item just because it is LE but I don't like it. For exapmle I don't wear neutral or pastel colors - so I pass them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*I never have the feeling I need to get everything, just what I like!* Sometimes there are more items from a LE collection and sometimes less._

 
That is the problem just starting with MAC. There are so many things you could need 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I'll focus on more unique things. If there is anything close in the perm line, I always can get it later. 
I just need to tell this to me 100 times in a row now and hope that it works


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Oct 27, 2008)

Wearing my Baby Sparks almost everyday now, such a cute color!!!
P.S I need to start a MAC book too)))


----------



## darkishstar (Oct 28, 2008)

Awwww thanks guys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I seriously am loving dazzleglass! I'm wearing Rags to Riches in my avvie pic over 2N lipstick and 2N lipglass.

I want Baby Sparks and Sugarrimmed!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Oct 28, 2008)

I really wanna get the Comet Blue one now. I think it will look great on the pink lippie. It will be like a frost on the lips, perfect for winter time.


----------



## ashley8119 (Oct 29, 2008)

I purchased my first dazzleglass today finally. I love it. I hereby officially declare myself a 'dazzleglass bimbo'!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashley8119* 

 
_I purchased my first dazzleglass today finally. I love it. I hereby officially declare myself a 'dazzleglass bimbo'!_


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashley8119* 

 
_I purchased my first dazzleglass today finally. I love it. I hereby officially declare myself a 'dazzleglass bimbo'!_

 
Yay! 
I was a bit disloyal today and bought Valentine's Lipgeleè 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Are the Lipgeleés perm or were they limited or discontinued? They don't seem to sell that good because it is made in 2006 and I bought it at the store today. Sad because they are so pretty!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Yay! 
I was a bit disloyal today and bought Valentine's Lipgeleè 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Are the Lipgeleés perm or were they limited or discontinued? They don't seem to sell that good because it is made in 2006 and I bought it at the store today. Sad because they are so pretty!_

 
The lipgelees are perm, but some will be discontinued soon. I really like them, but they aren't as popular as the lipglasses are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They don't get much attention.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 29, 2008)

The lip gelees are quite nice!  I love Amber Russe.  ;-)


----------



## pat (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi everyone!!!!  It's been a while since I've visited the thread or any thread..  

How is everyone doing?! Kensie, Mari, CAM, and especially Elegant! OMG how are you all?! 

I miss you guys a bunch!

Also, hello to all the new bimbos!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## Susanne (Oct 31, 2008)

double post


----------



## nunu (Oct 31, 2008)

Hey patty!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 31, 2008)

Hello Patty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am doing fine. Today it's chaos on the streets here because it is a holiday tomorrow. So girls and guys from Germany.. better get your groceries soon before a riot starts in front of the milk-shelf!


----------



## Luceuk (Oct 31, 2008)

I finally ordered my first two Dazzleglasses, Baby Sparks and Love Alert.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_I finally ordered my first two Dazzleglasses, Baby Sparks and Love Alert._


----------



## Luceuk (Nov 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_



_

 





I'm excited, I didn't get any the last time, then when I had the chance the ones I wanted had sold out. They're not getting past me this time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've spent so much on MAC in the last week, I hadn't bought anything for a few months 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 I love these new ones, so cute.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey guys! I miss you all...

Life has just been very...blah. Busy, exhausting, boring, drama filled. the usual.

I have no time for the computer anymore! But I am trying to catch up!









 Love u guys


----------



## nunu (Nov 2, 2008)

Where are all the Bimbo's???

We can't let this thread die, there was a lot of activity in this thread when it first opened lets keep it that way!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 2, 2008)

Here is a newer bimbo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Soooo it is Sunday and it is now time to start the Holiday Collection release countdown for Germany! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But first.. coffee!


----------



## nunu (Nov 2, 2008)

I can't wait till i get my goodies!!

This is what's in my shopping basket:
MES in threesome, outspoken and interview
Dazzleglass in Love alert and baby sparks
Stark Naked BPB
Adoring Carmine: 3 rose lip bag
5 cool and warm pigments
5 pink and coral lipglass/lusterglass set


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 2, 2008)

Amazing selection!

My list is short for tomorrow (and I hope it stays short when I visit the store)

- Stark Naked BPB + backup
- maybe cool eye palette
- perhaps So Ceylon backup

My list for the stuff that will be here in december:

- 5 cool pigments
- 5 pink l/g set

I hope that my 183 is in the mail this week and my backups for Rave and Fly By Blu, too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I went so crazy about those liners!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 2, 2008)

I guess the Hello Kitty collection will be a Bimbo collection again!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I guess the Hello Kitty collection will be a Bimbo collection again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 I will start to save for HK and BBR after christmas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*sneaks to the kitchen to get a glass of redwine*


----------



## Susanne (Nov 2, 2008)




----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 2, 2008)

I am so nervous for tomorrow. I can't wait to dress up and go to MAC!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_




I am so nervous for tomorrow. I can't wait to dress up and go to MAC! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Time will come


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Time will come 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 





 Just 16,5 hours!


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 2, 2008)

You guys are so cute! Love all ya bimbos.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am cleaning house and doing errands today, yet I think I will still wear my Baby Sparks, it will make me feel better even if I have to scrub my floors!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_You guys are so cute! Love all ya bimbos.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am cleaning house and doing errands today, yet I think I will still wear my Baby Sparks, it will make me feel better even if I have to scrub my floors!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 2, 2008)

It was my turn today following the house rules to clean the corridor of the house my apartment is in. So I was a really good girl and deserve some nice MAC goodies tomorrow!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_*It was my turn today following the house rules to clean the corridor of the house my apartment is in.* So I was a really good girl and deserve some nice MAC goodies tomorrow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

I did it yesterday!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, please ->


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I did it yesterday!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, please -> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yay! Only 16 hours now!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Yay! Only 16 hours now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
How many hours do you usually sleep? I need 8 hours.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_How many hours do you usually sleep? I need 8 hours._

 
Me too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



With less I am grumpy and with more than 8 hours I get tired again!


----------



## nunu (Nov 2, 2008)

I am so excited for you girls!!!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I am so excited for you girls!!!



_

 





BTW - I love Sugarrimmed for this time of the year! I summer I prefer hot pinks, but now red and golden shades.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





BTW - I love Sugarrimmed for this time of the year! I summer I prefer hot pinks, but now red and golden shades._

 
Why don't they release BBR sooner? Henna e/s would be so great now!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Why don't they release BBR sooner? Henna e/s would be so great now!_

 
  Gosh, no... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Please give me some weeks to save MAC money again!!


----------



## nunu (Nov 2, 2008)

After the hair collection i am going to be soo unbeleivably broke.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_After the hair collection i am going to be soo unbeleivably broke._

 
   Broke before Hello Kitty? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 According to Shimmer HK should be bigger than anything known before ...


----------



## nunu (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Broke before Hello Kitty? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 According to Shimmer HK should be bigger than anything known before ..._


----------



## Susanne (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_



_


----------



## nunu (Nov 2, 2008)

Hello kitty is coming out before BBR, right?


----------



## Susanne (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Hello kitty is coming out before BBR, right?_

 
No, one month after BBR


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Broke before Hello Kitty? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 According to Shimmer HK should be bigger than anything known before ..._

 





 Is it a bad sign that my wallet is packing its suitcase now and wants to move out?


----------



## nunu (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_No, one month after BBR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OMG yes, i meant after


----------



## User93 (Nov 3, 2008)

Hey ladies!

I havent been here for a long time, I read specktra and try to answer and write back as much as I can, but it's been busy and hectic lately. I have a looot of stuff in college to do, plus I got a part-time job I was talking about long time ago, thats good, but it takes so much time! Its exhausing, but well, it makes some money!

I like seeing your FOTDs dolls! Though I havent seen much lately from Nunu, Susane, and Shadowy Lady. I wonder where is everyone? I guess it got tougher and busier for everyone, but man, where is Rbella?!!! Do I just look in the wrong threads, but I havent seen fotds, her posts, etc.. Rbella, are you hiding from me? I miss hearings from you, laperle, cantaffordmac, sanayhs, shadowy_lady, darkishstar, all of bimbos! 

Oh and guess what, we got a red she saidd collection here so I can finally grab myself a dazzleglass!! They were not sold here before! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I will finally be a legal bimbo


----------



## nunu (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_Hey ladies!

I havent been here for a long time, I read specktra and try to answer and write back as much as I can, but it's been busy and hectic lately. I have a looot of stuff in college to do, plus I got a part-time job I was talking about long time ago, thats good, but it takes so much time! Its exhausing, but well, it makes some money!

I like seeing your FOTDs dolls! Though I havent seen much lately from Nunu, Susane, and Shadowy Lady. I wonder where is everyone? I guess it got tougher and busier for everyone, but man, where is Rbella?!!! Do I just look in the wrong threads, but I havent seen fotds, her posts, etc.. Rbella, are you hiding from me? I miss hearings from you, laperle, cantaffordmac, sanayhs, shadowy_lady, darkishstar, all of bimbos! 

Oh and guess what, we got a red she saidd collection here so I can finally grab myself a dazzleglass!! They were not sold here before! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will finally be a legal bimbo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
We mised you too!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm here, i rarely get out of the house these days, so that explains my lack of fotd's. I'm going to post one this week as soon as i get my eyebrows done. 

i think everyone is just busy now that the summer is over, i miss everyone too


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 3, 2008)

Hey there Alibi - I am a new bimbo, but just wanted to say hello *waves*.

I think nunu is right, people are just busy.  They will check in when they can. ;-)


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 3, 2008)

Godd morning/afternoon/evening bimbos! 

Some 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Rachel?
It is so dark here today that I need a cup every hour to stay awake!


----------



## User93 (Nov 3, 2008)

*MzzRach*, welcome! Thats an awesome thread where everyone feels comfy and warm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Nunu*, oh I wish I had some time at home! I stay in today and tomorrow because it's a holiday here, but I have sooo much homework! I am translating french business magasine article, I feel im going crazy here! I know everyone is busy, I am myself. Just wanted to tell you I'm around and didnt forget you all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll be waiting for fotd!!!


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Godd morning/afternoon/evening bimbos! 

Some 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Rachel?
It is so dark here today that I need a cup every hour to stay awake!_

 
Ha!  Not yet, my dear - but I am on my second cup of earl grey tea.  Getting ready to go to work - I need to tear myself away from Specktra!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_*MzzRach*, welcome! Thats an awesome thread where everyone feels comfy and warm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## nunu (Nov 3, 2008)

Susanne and capmorloves MAC are you enjoying your goodies??




I'm so glad you finally got your hands on these collections!

also a bit envious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just joking


----------



## Susanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Susanne and capmorloves MAC are you enjoying your goodies??




I'm so glad you finally got your hands on these collections!

also a bit envious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just joking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am really glad I have my products now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I am a bit stressed and nervous because of my exam in 14 days but it is a good feeling to have the holiday collection at home now! I love the cool eyes palette!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Susanne and capmorloves MAC are you enjoying your goodies??




I'm so glad you finally got your hands on these collections!

also a bit envious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just joking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Absolutely! I am in love! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But still thinking about the eye brush set though


----------



## nunu (Nov 3, 2008)

What exam do you have to sit Susane? ,i hope if you don't mind me asking.

I wish you good luck!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I am really glad I have my products now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*I am a bit stressed and nervous because of my exam in 14 days* but it is a good feeling to have the holiday collection at home now! I love the cool eyes palette!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 But now is no MAC-stress anymore! You've got all your goodies!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





 But now is no MAC-stress anymore! You've got all your goodies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

True!! This was at least as important as the exam


----------



## Susanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_What exam do you have to sit Susane? ,i hope if you don't mind me asking.

I wish you good luck!_

 
I work as a teacher since two years after university. These two years have been a kind of traineeship for teachers. On the exam day I have to show two lessons and will have an oral exam about 60 minutes. 

If I pass it I will be allowed to teach finally on my own 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will make it.


----------



## nunu (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I work as a teacher since two years after university. These two years have been a kind of traineeship for teachers. On the exam day I have to show two lessons and will have an oral exam about 60 minutes. 

If I pass it I will be allowed to teach finally on my own 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will make it._

 
Good Luck!! Having your MAC goodies will motivate you to do better


----------



## Susanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Good Luck!! Having your MAC goodies will motivate you to do better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
  True!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I work as a teacher since two years after university. These two years have been a kind of traineeship for teachers. On the exam day I have to show two lessons and will have an oral exam about 60 minutes. 

If I pass it I will be allowed to teach finally on my own 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*I will make it.*_

 
You will! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't stop looking at the cool eye palette! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Its so pretty and pink and shiny!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 3, 2008)

I already have a date for a makeover at my counter the day after my exam! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We will see what I will still pick up from the holiday collection then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I want the 190 brush that day.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_*I already have a date for a makeover at my counter the day after my exam! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

We will see what I will still pick up from the holiday collection then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I want the 190 brush that day._

 
The perfect way to celebrate!


----------



## chirufus (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi guys 





 can I goin the club or are there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to follow


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I am really glad I have my products now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I am a bit stressed and nervous because of my exam in 14 days but it is a good feeling to have the holiday collection at home now! I love the cool eyes palette!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Big hugs - I know you will ace the exam - you have been working so hard!! *sends good vibes*

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chirufus* 

 
_Hi guys 





 can I goin the club or are there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to follow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## kobri (Nov 3, 2008)

Oh yay you guys finally got your holiday stuff! What did you end up getting? Also, good luck on your exam Susanne. Here's some magic for you


----------



## Susanne (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_Oh yay you guys finally got your holiday stuff! What did you end up getting? Also, good luck on your exam Susanne. Here's some magic for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Mmh... a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Date Night Dazzleglass
Red She Said l/s
Stark Naked Blush
MES Threesome
Mes Dangerzone

Cool eyes palette
Smokey eyes palette
Face Brush Set
Rose Lip Bag

And thank you!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chirufus* 

 
_Hi guys 





 can I goin the club or are there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to follow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hi and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## chirufus (Nov 4, 2008)

Finally
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will get the holiday stuff on Thursday, but first I have to drive 150 km to get there. I think


----------



## Susanne (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chirufus* 

 
_Finally
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will get the holiday stuff on Thursday, but first I have to drive 150 km to get there. I think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
   You won't regret it


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chirufus* 

 
_Finally
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will get the holiday stuff on Thursday, but first I have to drive 150 km to get there. I think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Drive safe! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am sure you will love the stuff!


----------



## chirufus (Nov 4, 2008)

does anybody use UDPP


----------



## Susanne (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chirufus* 

 
_does anybody use UDPP_

 
  No


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chirufus* 

 
_does anybody use UDPP_

 
Me neither. I use Art Deco Eyeshadow Base


----------



## nunu (Nov 4, 2008)

I use UDPP!


----------



## chirufus (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Me neither. I use Art Deco Eyeshadow Base 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I saw it has a little bit of sparkles in it. I thought it will influencing the e/s... like Bare study does


----------



## chirufus (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I use UDPP!_

 

Do find it better than prep + prime from Mac?


----------



## nunu (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chirufus* 

 
_Do find it better than prep + prime from Mac?_

 
I haven't tried the MAC prep and prime but i can't live without UDPP.

check out this thread for more info:
http://specktra.net/f188/favorite-ey...-primer-85098/


----------



## chirufus (Nov 4, 2008)

thanks for the link.


----------



## nunu (Nov 4, 2008)

you're welcome


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chirufus* 

 
_I saw it has a little bit of sparkles in it. I thought it will influencing the e/s... like Bare study does_

 
I didn't notice the sparkles. On the lid I hardly can't see there any difference if I am wearing the Art Deco Eyeshadow Base or not. It really helps to prevent the e/s from creasing. I use it first over my lids and blend it with my fingers up to the browbone. I don't think it has any effect to the color of the e/s at all. Because I have super oily skin on the lids too I also like to use Bare Study over the base at my lid.
I can wear my e/s the whole day and the shadows still look like I just applied them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I like the low price of that Base.


----------



## chirufus (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_I didn't notice the sparkles. On the lid I hardly can't see there any difference if I am wearing the Art Deco Eyeshadow Base or not. It really helps to prevent the e/s from creasing. I use it first over my lids and blend it with my fingers up to the browbone. I don't think it has any effect to the color of the e/s at all. Because I have super oily skin on the lids too I also like to use Bare Study over the base at my lid.
I can wear my e/s the whole day and the shadows still look like I just applied them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I like the low price of that Base. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks for the replay.
It's on my shopping list for tomorrow, because in Belgium they don't sell Artdeco. I have to brushes from that brand and I like them.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chirufus* 

 
_Thanks for the replay.
It's on my shopping list for tomorrow, because in Belgium they don't sell Artdeco. I have to brushes from that brand and I like them.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You're welcome! Enjoy your shopping trip tomorrow!


----------



## chirufus (Nov 6, 2008)

Finally I' got everything that I wanted and a little bit more.

But my wallet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chirufus* 

 
_





 Finally I' got everything that I wanted and a little bit more.

But my wallet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ._

 





 I am glad that you got everything you wanted.
Your wallet will heal! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mine is always a bit grumpy for a few days but then we are ok.


----------



## chirufus (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks to all of you because I found this site very use full. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





All the info makes it a lot easier to decide.


----------



## pat (Nov 7, 2008)

Hey everyone!!! I hope all of you (new and old members) are doing well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It feels like it's been a while since I've visited the thread or specktra in general.  I really miss you all!

My life has been going through a roller coaster ride for the past few weeks and that's why I haven't been going on...

1. I've just been trying to find myself again... It's been a while since I've been happy with my life and SLOWLY but surely I'm finally getting my s*** together.

2.  I had a falling out with the bf, took a break, and got back together.. We're working everything out and have been on good terms for the past two weeks.  I'm still trying to sort out my feelings with him but everything is fine.

3. I went back to work! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Finally. hahaha... It's refreshing and different every time I go. I'm always meeting different "characters" both annoying and funny. haha (I work at a dental office) 

4.  School has been "whatever" for me.  I'm SO over school. it's not even funny! haha... Hate it, hate it, hate it!

BTW, don't think I didn't get any dibs on the new MAC collections. hahaha... because I have! I am however trying to shop smarter now.  Not much of a panic buyer anymore. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  BUT I really can't wait for the Metal X collection. I was able to see them (not play) and they are so pretty. 

Mama elegant *I miss you!* I hope you and your DH are doing well! Did he scare off the delivery man yet?! Or have you been a good girl?!  Tell me you bought the pink lipglass set! you're name is written all over it!  (Mama, if rbella isn't a bimbo please give my regards to her. if you see her around. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Mari and Kensi miss both of you as well! Mari, I haven't seen you post anything in a while, I hope you're ok! 

OMG, rbella! I don't remember if you're a bimbo or not but I miss you! I hope you're reading this.  

Ok I shall end this now.  I'll pop in every once in a while.  

Once again I miss you all and take care of yourselves!


----------



## nunu (Nov 7, 2008)

Patty, thanks for the update, i hope things work out for you soon


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi Patty I am a new Bimbo and my name is Jeanette.
I am sorry that you have such hard time but I hope it will all be better very soon!


----------



## laperle (Nov 7, 2008)

I was away, but I guess I'm back! 

Hi, girls!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi girls,

It's been a while since I posted here too. I'm a bad bimbo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been on Specktra but I've been avoiding all the makeup threads and this thread as I'm sorta broke right now and I don't want to be tempted to buy more stuff. 

I miss you guys though. Hope everyone is doing ok.

Mari, I was actually just thinking of sending you a private message, hadn't seen you around Specktra for a while and wanted to make sure you were ok. Glad you're here though


----------



## nunu (Nov 7, 2008)

Hello girls!!

Welcome back Mari!! Where have you been??

We missed you!


----------



## whitneywonders (Nov 7, 2008)

oooOOOO,please add me I LOVE PINK!!!!!!!!!!But will never give up my midriff shirts & lowrider pants,lo.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 7, 2008)

Good evening Bimbos!
I had some catalogue in the mail today by a brand I used to shop a lot in the past and they have some liners that look exactly like the pearlglide liners. I ordered a few and will try them and let you know if they are a ok dupe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Besides that I am still grumpy because of my headache.


----------



## whitneywonders (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Umm…yes…I …was sent here, anonymously, by the…Makeup Enablers Association. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes…well…here goes – My name is TamEva…and…I am…a BIMBO! 

And I’m not afraid to say it!

But I’m a little confused – 
The Stickers that I received today, in my package from MAC, which included my six tubes of Dazzleglass, which I waffled about getting at the freestanding store (to join the other four tubes I didn’t waffle about getting at the store). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




These Stickers that read *“Bimbos Have More Fun!* and *“Bimbos Do It Better Wearing Dazzleglass!!!”*

Do I put these on my car bumper or…

…on the window for the Firemen to see, in case of emergency, so that they know what to save first?!? 

Please help! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Yours,
Bimbo In Waiting


P.S. If I am inducted as a Bimbo – I propose that we do away with, typically, patriarchal title of rank, and instead name Krasevayadancer…*Queen of the Bimbos! *

Long Live The Queen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
about the fireman part,OH M GOD,TOO UNNY!!!!!!!!!!My ex is a fireman & he said I should put up a placard saying"save the makeup,it's worth money.....I csn get plastic surgery"thought it was hilarious at the time.





Now I gotta know,did you teally get those stickers?Yeah,i REALLY can be a bimbo,lol


----------



## whitneywonders (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_And might I add, I think when the dazzleglass discussion went in this direction, there was a strong sarcastic undertone to all of it! So um, no, I don't think any of us are seriously calling ourselves or others bimbo's in the true sense of the word, but we are having a little fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Speak for yourself,I made OTS of money acting like a bimbo when I used to dance,some men just couldn't handle a colledge education in a half nekid woman......nor one smart enough to take their money,lol.


----------



## whitneywonders (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Has anyone tried mixing some reflects glitter with their dazzleglass? I'm curious how that would turn out..._

 
I've added it to other mac glosses,does that count?


----------



## chirufus (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Good evening Bimbos!
I had some catalogue in the mail today by a brand I used to shop a lot in the past and they have some liners that look exactly like the pearlglide liners. I ordered a few and will try them and let you know if they are a ok dupe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Besides that I am still grumpy because of my headache. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wish catalogue is it, is it from a European brand?

I know that headache felling, I had migraine for several years... it really s....


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chirufus* 

 
_Wish catalogue is it, is it from a European brand?

I know that headache felling, I had migraine for several years... it really s...._

 
The shop is called "le club des createurs de beaute" and the brand agnes b. They are owned by Loreal.
I used to shop there until 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 two years ago when I started a break from makeup. The liners are called "Liner Métallic"/"Lidstift Metallic" and they have eight different colours. Unfortunately they only sell online and that only in Germany, France and Japan. They have sales 95% of the time.

The tip of the liner looks exactly like the one from the pearlglide liners. In the catalogue they look like they don't have as huge sparkles as the pearlglide liners but the texture seems kinda alike.
They have a gold and a silver one so I am curious how they are as a base. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And they were cheap. Just 5,90 EUR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The link to the liners in the German shop

I always have horrible headache when the weather changes. But sometimes a too tight ponytail is enough to cause a headache.


----------



## chirufus (Nov 7, 2008)

Hé I know that brand... I think it's 2 years now that they stopped selling in Belgium. I still have a few thing... and actually I'm missing that brand,also the hear products were great and I still have the towel that you can use to wrap around your hear when you washed it.That were my first make up products that my mom bought for me.

I still have an eye liner in dark purple "Précis liner tenue" colour 722 Violine cendrée it has a metalic finish.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the eye liner pecils (Kajal Stift) are also great (brun-noir-muscat mine are very small now.
For the lips I still have 4 lipsticks and 1 tinted lipgloss.

Sometimes the sent cute little bags and other stuff the package.

I loved them.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 7, 2008)

Aw funny that you know them! 
I love the texture of their velvet e/s. But their range of products is sometimes kinda odd. They used to sell in the US also I think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a while ago. 

I know that towel! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't use their face stuff anymore and hadn't order there for a while but my mum loves one of their creams which she used a sample from and so this will be one of her gifts for christmas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I set me a limit of four pencils so I just ordered colours that I don't have as a pearlglide liner but I will post swatches and let you know how the texture is and if they are a good base because they seem like a good deal.

The hair products were really great. They had a great hair mask but the hair brand isn't in their program anymore so they don't have any hair stuff now.


----------



## laperle (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi, Patti, Nora, Saadeh and all the new bimbos!

I've been in the same place, just doing stuff. I was around, but not enough to catch up with everything that goes on here.

I'm a specktrette forever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and I MISS ANITA (I actually miss everyone, even my hater)


----------



## chirufus (Nov 8, 2008)

They have brushes now and the little boxes with 4 ES are so cute.  
I think my wallet is very happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




at the moment because they only ship to Germany.... but I will find a way to order their. I still have family in Germany and maybe I can ask my colleges if they can do me a favorite
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## chirufus (Nov 8, 2008)

I always have horrible headache when the weather changes. But sometimes a too tight ponytail is enough to cause a headache. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/quote]

I had headache for a very long time (10 years) in the beginning it was only when I was stressed or when a had a day off than after a while it was almost every day horrible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. And the problem is that can't to do normal things anymore. It's also hard for the people that lives around you.

3 Years ago I went to a specialized doctor... He gave me a piece of paper and told me to write everything down what I drink, eat and when the headache started and when it stopped and the painkiller that I toke.

Result; I can't mix cheese with wine, orange juice (I love it) fresh or out a bottle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and defiantly can't mix it with alcohol. I have to be careful with a hole list if other products and combine them.
And stress was also a trigger for the migraine, solution changed my job and I defiantly don't regret it. I love the job that I'm doing now.
Oh and I had to change my birth control pill. 

I know it's a lot to keep an eye on , but you learn to live with it


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chirufus* 

 
_





  They have brushes now and the little boxes with 4 ES are so cute.  
I think my wallet is very happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




at the moment because they only ship to Germany.... but I will find a way to order their. I still have family in Germany and maybe I can ask my colleges if they can do me a favorite
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 
They do have some nice stuff! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love their loofa glove and they have some nice nailpolishes. I can't wait until the metallic blue one is available again!
What I don't like is that they d/c so many things so fast but I do like their gifts that come with the package (which then are often d/c items 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). 
I have two brushes by agnes b. They were cheap and they are not that bad.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chirufus* 

 
_
I had headache for a very long time (10 years) in the beginning it was only when I was stressed or when a had a day off than after a while it was almost every day horrible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. And the problem is that can't to do normal things anymore. It's also hard for the people that lives around you.

3 Years ago I went to a specialized doctor... He gave me a piece of paper and told me to write everything down what I drink, eat and when the headache started and when it stopped and the painkiller that I toke.

Result; I can't mix cheese with wine, orange juice (I love it) fresh or out a bottle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and defiantly can't mix it with alcohol. I have to be careful with a hole list if other products and combine them.
And stress was also a trigger for the migraine, solution changed my job and I defiantly don't regret it. I love the job that I'm doing now.
Oh and I had to change my birth control pill. 

I know it's a lot to keep an eye on , but you learn to live with it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Cheese without wine? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But what about cheese platter with wine?
I still have a bit headache today but there is a storm announced so my head likes to play weather forecast with me.


----------



## chirufus (Nov 8, 2008)

Cheese without wine? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But what about cheese platter with wine?
I still have a bit headache today but there is a storm announced so my head likes to play weather forecast with me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/quote]

Yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the cheese platter with wine mmmmmmmhhhhhh it's so yummi


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chirufus* 

 
_Yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the cheese platter with wine mmmmmmmhhhhhh it's so yummi
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 




How do like the eyeshadow base by artcedo? Had you some time to play with your new goodies already?


----------



## chirufus (Nov 8, 2008)

Thursday was very busy, a whole day of shopping. If we go to Aachen it's always a long day. We come home very late, and than I have to put everything away  that we bought (the food) result
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So yesterday I had a lazy day, I even didn't put make up on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I have vacation) the only thing I did was unwrap and swatched everything. And put it away. But so far everything looks lovely. The ma suggested to buy the bpb "stark naked" and I must say it's wonderful.  

Today we are going to the shopping mall, so I will try some new things


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 8, 2008)

Aw more love for stark naked! Glad you like it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy trying your new goodies and have fun at the mall! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I did a little nailpolish haul today to lighten up my mood. I was looking for some nice colours and bought some of the manhatten little crazy colours.
Love them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They are less than 2 EUR each


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 8, 2008)

Jeanette - those nailpolishes are super cute!

Good to see you checking in, Mari. ;-)

*waves to all the lovely bimbos*


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi Rachel! *waves back*
The third one in the first row actually looks like a bit darker version of stark naked on the nails 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! How funny is that?


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Hi Rachel! *waves back*
The third one in the first row actually looks like a bit darker version of stark naked on the nails 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! How funny is that? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 











  I think we all just have Stark Naked on the brain.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And it's soooooooo pretty.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_











  I think we all just have Stark Naked on the brain.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And it's soooooooo pretty._

 
So true!

I catch myself often lately that I think in MAC colours like.. ohh that looks like *insert MAC colour here* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Or I see a nice colour from some random item and think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hmm that would be a nice e/s! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am so addicted.


----------



## chirufus (Nov 8, 2008)

good evening girls

everything


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi chirufus ;-)


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi chirufus! How was your shopping trip? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My headache is almost gone so yay!


----------



## chirufus (Nov 8, 2008)

That's great news


----------



## User93 (Nov 8, 2008)

*aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa laperle*!

















Girl I missed you sooooooo much! I swear I was going to write you an e-mail but these last weeks were tough, I still try to catch up with everything here but I cant. Im super happy! Come here I'll give you a huge hug


----------



## chirufus (Nov 8, 2008)

My shopping trip today was small... I went to a sort of drugstore to get a very nice cream "Laboratoires Filogra Neocica cream". I had a sample of it and used it on a few spot and my lips. And I was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 of the result.

And I also bought a bourjois liquid eyeshadow shimmer shine color rosé acier and a nailpolish from Catrice from the LE Baroque Glamour colorPurple silk


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 8, 2008)

The liquid eyeshadow and the nailpolish look yummy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Great haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rachel your new avatar is stunning!


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks Jeanette


----------



## chirufus (Nov 8, 2008)

I really have to learn so mush how to post pictures and many more... but I will get there. If you want to see something


----------



## chirufus (Nov 8, 2008)

I agree with Jeanette nice picture.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 8, 2008)

Maybe a picture with the nailpolish on your nails? It looks amazing, like a great fall colour! But there is no rush.


----------



## chirufus (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Aw more love for stark naked! Glad you like it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy trying your new goodies and have fun at the mall! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I did a little nailpolish haul today to lighten up my mood. I was looking for some nice colours and bought some of the manhatten little crazy colours.
Love them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They are less than 2 EUR each 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 





I love every single thing that bought In Aachen at the Mac counter.
Especially the lip balm in the jar, I could eat my own lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the scent is so lovely


----------



## chirufus (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Maybe a picture with the nailpolish on your nails? It looks amazing, like a great fall colour! But there is no rush. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I will give it a try


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chirufus* 

 
_





I love every single thing that bought In Aachen at the Mac counter.
Especially the lip balm in the jar, I could eat my own lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the scent is so lovely
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 The scent of MAC products is addictive! I could eat my whole drawer with l/g and l/s in it! I also like the smell of paint pots. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The scent of a MAC store when you enter it?... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chirufus* 

 
_I will give it a try_

 
Thank you! I just started to wear more nailpolishes. I am not that patient while the application and don't like the waiting between the coats and after my nails are finished but I love how the nails look afterwards.

Here is my new stark naked nailpolish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The picture is so blurry but holding the camera with one hand? Difficult!


----------



## chirufus (Nov 8, 2008)

Looks amazing


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 8, 2008)

OMG Jeanette!!!!  That nail polish matches SN perfectly!  And your nails are lovely, BTW.


----------



## nunu (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Here is my new stark naked nailpolish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The picture is so blurry but holding the camera with one hand? Difficult! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 





 it looks lovely!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_OMG Jeanette!!!! That nail polish matches SN perfectly! And your nails are lovely, BTW._

 
You look beautiful in your avatar!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 8, 2008)

Thank you all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! I thought I was daydreaming.... am I so far addicted that I start to see MAC colours everywhere? 

Do you have the brand manhatten in the US, Belgium or the UK? This is a really odd limited edition for nailpolishes. There is no name for the colour just the number 300 on this one. But two other nailpolishes have the same number. So I call it stark naked! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have to look on monday if they have one more of it in the drugstore!


----------



## chirufus (Nov 8, 2008)

These are the other things from that same collection as the nail polish.

It was only 1.99€

Catrice ...you are so beautiful!

and from the semi permanent collection I have "almost black" and "smooth chocolate" on the site it looks a little bit green but it is a nice brown

Catrice ...you are so beautiful!


----------



## chirufus (Nov 8, 2008)

Yes we have Manhattan in Belgium. But I don't know if we have the LE. I think only in the small boxes for the es.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 8, 2008)

Nice stuff chirufus! The collection looks amazing!

I bought the nailpolishes at dm drugstore and rossmann drugstore. Both had different ones.  Its in the top middle of the display. Its their sort of trend collection that seems permanent - they just change the colours after some certain time. I saw it today for the first time but I will definitely take a look more often! Cute colours for 1.95 EUR? Sold!


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_ 
You look beautiful in your avatar!!_

 
Thank you babe!

Jeanette - we do not have Manhattan in the US.  A friend of mind in Germany has sent me some Manhattan items before - pretty nice!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 8, 2008)

We could swap Manhatten as a brand for MUFE? Manhatten starts to sell in the US and we get MUFE back? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 JK
I am really sad that I never had the chance to get to know MUFE. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They are a drugstore brand but the nailpolishes are amazing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Never tried any other product by them so far. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Does MAC have a nailpolish like stark naked? This one I bought today even has the golden shimmer! Crazy!


----------



## chirufus (Nov 8, 2008)

Here's a list from everything that I bought over the last to weeks. I know it's an awful lot of money, but it was the money that I saved from my birthday last September. And I'm just starting... I have to make a good starter kit.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So if any one have an idea of comment feel free to say it.

Eye shadows refills 
carbon 
vanilla
satin taupe 
knight divine 
shadowy lady
jest 
vellum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



aquadisiac 

Lip stuff
cremesheen " creme d' nude"
coc "lipglass"
plushglass "wildy lush"

and than the specials
danger zone es
stark naked blush
fascinating ruby cool eye pallet
infatuating rose cool lip pallet
basic brush set 
eye brush set 

skin care I wanted to give it a try because I still looking for the right     products for me.

Lip conditioner SPF 15
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



cleanse off oil 
oil control lotion 
prep + prime skin


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 8, 2008)

Wow you have an amazing starterkit! I think you are more than ready to get started! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You sure will also love the CoC lipglass! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you like blushes you could look for a neutral one like blushbaby for example the next time.
I have to try vellum e/s myself. I love highlighters!


----------



## chirufus (Nov 8, 2008)

Vellum is amazing... I discovered it through Misschievous she used in one of her tutorials.

YouTube - Smokey Eyes with Color - Pink & Violet


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 8, 2008)

I love Julia's tutorials!  She is bloody amazing.  And gorgeous!


----------



## chirufus (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I love Julia's tutorials!  She is bloody amazing.  And gorgeous!_


----------



## chirufus (Nov 8, 2008)

I also love her Halloween looks.

she is


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I love Julia's tutorials!  She is bloody amazing.  And gorgeous!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chirufus* 

 
_I also love her Halloween looks.

she is
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 too
She is amazing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This purple look is to die for! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I need vellum asap!


----------



## chirufus (Nov 8, 2008)

Jeanette, the nail polish will be something for tomorrow. You can't see the color on the pics. I have to do it with day light.

My real name is Nele


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 8, 2008)

No need to rush Nele. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am so in love with the stark naked nailpolish now. It feels like I am cheating on the real stark naked!


----------



## chirufus (Nov 8, 2008)

that's not nice ...cheating


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 8, 2008)

I know! But I swear I won't wear the stark naked nailpolish on my cheeks! Does that count?


----------



## chirufus (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_I know! But I swear I won't wear the stark naked nailpolish on my cheeks! Does that count? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





yes it does.


----------



## chirufus (Nov 8, 2008)

Next time when I go to the mac shop defiantly will look for the blushbaby it looks nice on the net.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I already making a new wish list...that's a motivation to go to work everyday.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chirufus* 

 
_





yes it does._

 
Good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chirufus* 

 
_Next time when I go to the mac shop defiantly will look for the blushbaby it looks nice on the net.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I already making a new wish list...that's a motivation to go to work everyday.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
MAC is a great motivation! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Coygirl is also a great blush. Its colder and I love it with blue or cool purple e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have a e/s and brush wishlist which is long.. too long. I won't be finished with that list before december 2014!


----------



## chirufus (Nov 8, 2008)

Yes that could be
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the reason is probably because they keep bringing out LE collection and you say; I better take this because it's a LE and their normal line shut be always for sale.

They know how to keep their business running.


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_No need to rush Nele. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am so in love with the stark naked nailpolish now. It feels like I am cheating on the real stark naked! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chirufus* 

 
_Yes that could be
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the reason is probably because they keep bringing out LE collection and you say; I better take this because it's a LE and their normal line shut be always for sale.

They know how to keep their business running._

 





 Those LEs are too good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But the real hunt for items from your list starts when they want to discontinue them! Aw it's always exciting to be a MAC addict! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Glad I could make you laugh Rachel!


----------



## chirufus (Nov 8, 2008)

MAC never will be boring...


----------



## chirufus (Nov 8, 2008)

What do you have in your make up collection?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 8, 2008)

For a full list I need a bit more time but mostly MAC, a bit Bobbi Brown and Benefit and some other brands.
But considering that I startet with MAC in september I damaged my wallet pretty well.


----------



## chirufus (Nov 8, 2008)

No problem take your time


----------



## chirufus (Nov 9, 2008)

Here are the pic. from the nail polish we talked about yesterday.

http://users.telenet.be/chirufus/Nailpol1.JPG

http://users.telenet.be/chirufus/nailpol2.JPG


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 9, 2008)

Amazing nailpolishes, thank you! We have a nailpolish swatch thread somewhere. You can post them there, too! I didn't know nivea has also mini nailpolishes. Our drugstores here do have sometimes 25% off sales for certain makeup companys and I will check the nivea one out when this brand is on sale. Thank you Nele!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 9, 2008)

Nele if you like purples I just made a quad with the four e/s for my current favourite cool purple look:


With flash






No flash





The colours are:
Vanilla, Seedy Pearl
Parfait Amour, Contrast

Yes, Contrast e/s is a bit broken. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



As it happened I was ok because I never thought I would use that e/s so much but now I am sad. I use it with every cooler look now.


----------



## chirufus (Nov 9, 2008)

Maybe you can also check the P2 counter at your DM store. I love this  too products al lot and there price is very good.

p2

price 1.55€

p2

price 2.65€

I must admit I'm not only addicted to MAC but also to DM. Every time that we go to Germany, we (me and my boyfriend ) have to stop there and do some shopping. We are always coming home with a very heavy bag with all kind of products; mostly from their Balea collection. We love their shower and hair stuff and offcorse the price
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 9, 2008)

Wow they do have some great colours! Added this brand to my check list for tomorrow. Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



We have a dm and rossmann just a couple of meters away from each other so I am looking forward to my little (yes wallet it will be little, I swear!) drugstore haul tomorrow.


----------



## chirufus (Nov 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Nele if you like purples I just made a quad with the four e/s for my current favourite cool purple look:


With flash






No flash





The colours are:
Vanilla, Seedy Pearl
Parfait Amour, Contrast

Yes, Contrast e/s is a bit broken. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



As it happened I was ok because I never thought I would use that e/s so much but now I am sad. I use it with every cooler look now._

 





 Thank you. I love purple, pink and black.

I will immediately write it down in my book....yes I know I'm a freak ...but hey that's me. I list everything up that I bought or see that interested me.


----------



## chirufus (Nov 9, 2008)

I didn't try there nail polish , but they will be also good I guess. Here in my little advertising book that I have, are all their prices listed, very handy.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 9, 2008)

I have a MAC book now, too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Its a little notebook with some kind of "breakfast at tiffany's" design on it.
If you like pinks I also can recommend Post Haste. It will be discontinued soon so I bought it recently, too. And Passionate is a great bright pink. 

Love them! Or did I already recommended Post Haste? I am so sorry still not really awake. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pen 'N' Pink is also great. It is a really bright soft pink and will also be discontinued. On my to-buy-list is Yoghurt. It looks a bit like Pen 'N' Pink but it is shimmery. So many e/s to buy.. so little money available


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 9, 2008)

Everything I want is in there:






Also I will write everything I own in it.
I start at the beginning with what I have and then turn the book over and write at the end what I want.


----------



## chirufus (Nov 9, 2008)

Sorry, but I had to leave because of my oldest dog. She has diabetic and we have to feed her at 8.00 o'clock in the morning and at 4 O'clock in the afternoon. It always has to be on time. And I also made a platter and coffee for me.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 9, 2008)

Don't worry and give your dog a hug from me. Enjoy your platter and coffee!


----------



## chirufus (Nov 9, 2008)

I had Post haste on my list but took it back off because I have Purple haze.
I think they are simular


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm too weak to skip similar e/s! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On top of my e/s list are next to Yoghurt some blue e/s.
Especially Electric Eel.


----------



## chirufus (Nov 9, 2008)

[FONT=&quot]My M.A.C collection[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Base[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]Prep+prime skin[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]Prep+prime eye “medium”[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]Prep+prime lip[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]Strobe liquid[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]Select spf 15 “NC30”[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]Fix+[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]Lip conditioner spf 15[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]Cleanse off oil[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]Oil control lotion[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Powder and blushes[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]Mineralize skin finish natural “medium”[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]Powder blush “strada”[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]Beauty powder blush “ stark naked”[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Eye shadows [/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]White frost[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]Vellum[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]Vanilla[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]Bisque[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]Jest[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]Circa plum (pressed pigment)[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]Purple haze[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]Shadowy lady[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]Satin taupe[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]Knight divine[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]Copperplate [/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]Espresso[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]Carbon [/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]Aquadisiac[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]Hot contrast (Electro flash col.)[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]Polar opposite (Electro flash col.)[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]Pink split (Electro flash col.)[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]Fresh green mix (Electro flash col.)[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]Danger zone (Red she said col.)[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]Cool eye pallet  “Infatuating rose” (Passion of red col.)[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Lips[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]Lip pencil “currant”[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]Lipstick  “cyber”[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]Lipstick  “deep attraction”[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]Lipstick  “ crème d’ nude”  ( Cremesheen col.)[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]Plushglass  “wildly lush”[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]Plushglass  “big baby”[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]Lipglass  “ cult of cherry” (Cult of cherry col.)[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]Lipglass  “ jampacked” (Cult of cherry col.)[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]See thru lip colour  “not so shy” (E.Ungaro col.)[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]Cool lip pallet  “fascinating ruby” (Passion of red col.)[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Pigments[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]Vanilla  (sample)[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]Ruby red  (sample)[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]Heritage rouge  (sample)[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]Copperbeam  (sample)[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]Chocolate brown  (sample)[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]Antique green  (sample)[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]Circa plum (Colour form col.)[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Paint pots [/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]Bare study[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Fluidline [/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]Blitz & glitz[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]Shadestick[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]Sharkskin

This is my whole MAC collection[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT]


----------



## chirufus (Nov 9, 2008)

I bought Aquadisiac last time. But on my next haul electric eel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




will defiantly on my bring home list. that's for sure


----------



## chirufus (Nov 9, 2008)

I can't take it anymore, I have to go
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

My biggest problem is that when I drive home from my job, I come along a big shopping  center and there mac opened recently a store
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 9, 2008)

Amazing collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aquadisiac is on my list too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I like to try more blue looks so I need some blue e/s!

My e/s so far are:
- Spiced Chocolate Quad (Coc)
- Shadowy Lady Quad (CoC)
- Tempting Quad (CoC)
- Well Plumed Quad
- Vanilla
- Seedy Pearl
- Contrast
- Parfait Amour
- Pen 'N' Pink
- Satellite Dreams
- Signed, Sealed
- Mythology
- Beauty Marked
- Sushi Flower
- Passionate
- Poste Haste
- Expensive Pink
- Cranberry
- Blackberry
- Nylon
- Retrospeck
- Naked Lunch
- Haux
- Woodwinked
- Omega
- Mystery
- Shimmermoss
- Plumage
- Soft Flower (Ungaro)
- Mineral (Ungaro)
- Lilac Touch (Ungaro)
- Evening Aura (just bought it on ebay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
- Cool Eye Palette, Infatuating Rose
- MES Earthly Riches

And my to buy list is longer than this one


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chirufus* 

 
_





 I can't take it anymore, I have to go
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

My biggest problem is that when I drive home from my job, I come along a big shopping  center and there mac opened recently a store
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 
How wonderful for you.. and how awful for your wallet!


----------



## chirufus (Nov 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_How wonderful for you.. and how awful for your wallet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The problem is that they are not so nice and friendly as the girl from the mac counter in Aachen.
I know it sounds stupid but we all have to work for our money and do our job good.


----------



## chirufus (Nov 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Amazing collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aquadisiac is on my list too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I like to try more blue looks so I need some blue e/s!

My e/s so far are:
- Spiced Chocolate Quad (Coc)
- Shadowy Lady Quad (CoC)
- Tempting Quad (CoC)
- Well Plumed Quad
- Vanilla
- Seedy Pearl
- Contrast
- Parfait Amour
- Pen 'N' Pink
- Satellite Dreams
- Signed, Sealed
- Mythology
- Beauty Marked
- Sushi Flower
- Passionate
- Poste Haste
- Expensive Pink
- Cranberry
- Blackberry
- Nylon
- Retrospeck
- Naked Lunch
- Haux
- Woodwinked
- Omega
- Mystery
- Shimmermoss
- Plumage
- Soft Flower (Ungaro)
- Mineral (Ungaro)
- Lilac Touch (Ungaro)
- Evening Aura (just bought it on ebay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
- Cool Eye Palette, Infatuating Rose
- MES Earthly Riches

And my to buy list is longer than this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 that's a very nice collection.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh I am so sorry! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Here in Cologne both at the pro store and at the counter the MAs are very nice.


----------



## chirufus (Nov 9, 2008)

No no you don't have to feel sorry for it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









My bf said to me that I don't have to pay attention to it, if you want something you have to buy it, and not be influenced by the people from the shop.
And I must admit... he's right.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chirufus* 

 
_





 that's a very nice collection._

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My wallet however thinks that I am nuts!

I must admit that I bought them in a very short time. I startet with MAC on September 13th this year. But I had some money saved because before MAC I didn't really spend that much money on makeup and I was and am very moneysaving on other things. Although my wishlist is quite long I will slow it down now.
Before MAC I had almost no makeup. Just foundation, a couple of eyeliners and mascara. But now I have enough to play. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Yes your bf is right. If you want something don't care about them. If you need some special item not by now you can always get it the next time you are in Aachen.


----------



## chirufus (Nov 9, 2008)

Could it be that you favorite colors are purple and pink you have so many in that color range.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes! I love purple and pink! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I can't have enough of them.


----------



## chirufus (Nov 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My wallet however thinks that I am nuts!

I must admit that I bought them in a very short time. I startet with MAC on September 13th this year. But I had some money saved because before MAC I didn't really spend that much money on makeup and I was and am very moneysaving on other things. Although my wishlist is quite long I will slow it down now.
Before MAC I had almost no makeup. Just foundation, a couple of eyeliners and mascara. But now I have enough to play. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Yes your bf is right. If you want something don't care about them. If you need some special item not by now you can always get it the next time you are in Aachen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
With me it is the same story. I started to buy mac on July the 19th also from this year,  I came in contact with mac after that I stumbled on the make up tutorials on you tube. the first one that I saw was one from Panacae81. She used the shadestick "sharkskin" very often. So their started my adventures trip in make up land.


----------



## chirufus (Nov 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





 Yes! I love purple and pink! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I can't have enough of them._

 

that is the reason why we are girls


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chirufus* 

 
_With me it is the same story. I started to buy mac on July the 19th also from this year,  I came in contact with mac after that I stumbled on the make up tutorials on you tube. the first one that I saw was one from Panacae81. She used the shadestick "sharkskin" very often. So their started my adventures trip in make up land.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Youtube was the actuator for me, too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I watched a lot of tutorials and made a small list and looked on the MAC website where the next store near me is. After my first haul I was doomed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chirufus* 

 
_that is the reason why we are girls
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## chirufus (Nov 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Youtube was the actuator for me, too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I watched a lot of tutorials and made a small list and looked on the MAC website where the next store near me is. After my first haul I was doomed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












_

 






Strange we don't know eight other and we have so many in comment


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chirufus* 

 
_





Strange we don't know eight other and we have so many in comment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 This is one of the probably 163.567 things that make specktra to such a great place to be!


----------



## chirufus (Nov 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





 This is one of the probably 163.567 things that make specktra to such a great place to be! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Totally


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 9, 2008)

Where are all the other bimbos hiding?


----------



## chirufus (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 9, 2008)

I will go offline soon to drink some hot tea (I'm cold), wrap myself in a blanket and then watch Tatort. Perfect Sunday evening! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I will sneak in here afterwards.


----------



## chirufus (Nov 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_I will go offline soon to drink some hot tea (I'm cold), wrap myself in a blanket and then watch Tatort. Perfect Sunday evening! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I will sneak in here afterwards._

 
Ok enjoy your cup of tea and Tatort.


----------



## chirufus (Nov 9, 2008)

And was it a good story?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 9, 2008)

Huh.. it was and it was affecting and scary as well. One of the best Tatorts I've seen for a while. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 I just bought three urban decay Liquid Vintage Eyeliners and one 24/7 glide liner on ebay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It has some advantages to bid on those items on german ebay at this time.


----------



## chirufus (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## chirufus (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm still thinking to buy this, but I'm not sure what to do. I heard so many good things about it.




Urban Decay Ammo + Primer Set : HQhair.com Hair & Skin Care Products : Urban Decay Ammo + Primer Set


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chirufus* 

 
_





I'm still thinking to buy this, but I'm not sure what to do. I heard so many good things about it.




Urban Decay Ammo + Primer Set : HQhair.com Hair & Skin Care Products : Urban Decay Ammo + Primer Set_

 





 This looks yummy Nele (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Last Call e/s!!)! Do you have UD in Belgium? I have never seen it here in Germany though. 

Thanks for the gongrats! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am curious about those liners. They are with shipping just 17,30 EUR! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



They were never used so I am looking forward to them.
I never thought I would be such a liner addict! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I am!


----------



## chirufus (Nov 9, 2008)

No, I can't find it over here and when I buy it on ebay, most of the time I pay the same only for the primer potion.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 9, 2008)

I guess I was just lucky this time. Most of the people aren't on ebay at this time and it was a german auction. When I buy from international sellers it is always more expensive. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But the UD palette looks great!


----------



## chirufus (Nov 9, 2008)

Sometimes it is very difficult to buy on ebay, but if you spend some time you can find some really good stuff on it.

pppffff I'm trying to build my own web page, and I find it difficult.     
I think I need a large


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 9, 2008)

The UD 24/7 eye pencils are brilliant.  I just got the holiday Velvet Rope set a couple of weeks ago (includes 5 colours) and I am ready to throw away all my other pencils.  I'm not kidding.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 9, 2008)

If I would drink a coffee at this time I couldn't sleep and would stand straight up in bed till 5 in the morning! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Throw..away..MAC pencils? Seriously? Now I am even more curious. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Why are those good brands not selling their products here? Why do we have to go on ebay-hunt? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



We have the right to be pretty in Europe, too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







edit: I just took a look at this set on their website, Rachel. Delicious!


----------



## chirufus (Nov 9, 2008)

Last I went to my bed at 3 o'clock.


----------



## chirufus (Nov 9, 2008)

Rachel what do you think from the UD pallet?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chirufus* 

 
_Last I went to my bed at 3 o'clock._

 





 My bed will see me soon because I have to get up early and do my little drugstore haul before work. 3 am? Oh


----------



## chirufus (Nov 9, 2008)

On Thuesday evening the fun is gone, because I also have to go to work again


----------



## chirufus (Nov 9, 2008)

And I mostly take a nap in the afternoon together with the furry gang, they love that.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 9, 2008)

@ the furry gang!
Good night bimbos and sleep well! My bed is calling me!


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 9, 2008)

I don't own any UD eyeshadows, I just have the pencils - so I cannot offer an opinion on the palette - sorry, Nele!


----------



## chirufus (Nov 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





 @ the furry gang!
Good night bimbos and sleep well! My bed is calling me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sleep well. have a nice haul tomorrow.


----------



## chirufus (Nov 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I don't own any UD eyeshadows, I just have the pencils - so I cannot offer an opinion on the palette - sorry, Nele!_

 
No problem thank you anyway.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 10, 2008)

Hello bimbos!

The haul was very very small today. I bought another nailpolish by manhatten and I thought it would be the backup for the stark naked nailpolish but it is more pink. Love it though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I will check in a couple of days if they restock and have the right nailpolish again.

I also bought one of the maybelline color definer shadow sticks in Aquatic Green. The other ones were nice, too but they didn't actually screamed "buy me". The blue one is more of a blueish gray so I'll buy the sea me shadestick instead. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



They are super waterproof but they are not really blendable and the colour goes of easily when you try to blend it with a q-tip. I will use it for my lid only because in the crease I am a blending-addict! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But for this price they are great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And my pigment samples were in the mail today! Hoorraaay! Love you 1165Cheryl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## nunu (Nov 10, 2008)

lovely haul!! And Cheryl is amazing i buy my pigment samples off her!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 10, 2008)

She is absolutely amazing! I already have a list for my next 10+1 sample haul. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I have to wait a few weeks though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wallet is in rehab and probably won't come back before the end of the month.

Basic Red Pigment is to die for! Violet and Grape are my two new favourite purple Pigments! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am a sucker for those cute jars.


----------



## chirufus (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_lovely haul!! And Cheryl is amazing i buy my pigment samples off her!_

 
Is Cheryl somebody from here on spectra?


----------



## chirufus (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi Jeanette,

And I saw the haul was not so big , but maybe you have some new idea now...


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chirufus* 

 
_Is Cheryl somebody from here on spectra?_

 
Hi Nele 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes, here username is 1165Cheryl. I can't stop looking at the pigments. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chirufus* 

 
_Hi Jeanette,

And I saw the haul was not so big , but maybe you have some new idea now..._

 
My wallet really liked this haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The maybelline stick sure will look great with Shimmermoss and Plumage!
It has almost the same colour as Shimmermoss.


----------



## chirufus (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_She is absolutely amazing! I already have a list for my next 10+1 sample haul. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I have to wait a few weeks though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wallet is in rehab and probably won't come back before the end of the month.

Basic Red Pigment is to die for! Violet and Grape are my two new favourite purple Pigments! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am a sucker for those cute jars. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

JennisseMakeup has a very nice look were she used the red pigment
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....ok i'ts a very dramatic one. Nut you can make it more softer I think.

And red is one of the most popular colors this season.


----------



## chirufus (Nov 10, 2008)

I didn't say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, how rude of me.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 10, 2008)

You were not rude, hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The updated pigment-drawer:





Love love love Cheryl!


----------



## chirufus (Nov 10, 2008)

Looks very nice.

Cheryl ask a very reasonable price.















 but first I have to make a list what is usable for me.

I have a complete set from the NYX pigments and a few mac samples.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 10, 2008)

Yes the price is reasonable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I definitely will buy another 10+1 set. Have I already said that I love her?


----------



## chirufus (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi everyone, I'm back, had to feed the furry gang and colored my hair and than I to start cleaning my bathroom again
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I just did it yesterday


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 10, 2008)

Welcome back Nele! Which colour did you choose for your hair?

I want to dye my hair too but I don't know which colour. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have to go to the hairdresser because I need a new haircut asap and my blonde highlights would need to be refreshed but I am not sure if I want to stay blonde. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My natural haircolour is between dark blonde and light brown. I am thinking about going back to natural or darker. Just not too dark. I had black hair for years but I dislike it when it grows out and you can see the bright hairline.


----------



## nunu (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi Jeanette and Nele (by the way i'm Nora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Yes cheryl is a memeber here on specktra! All my pigments are from her. She's very kind and generous! If yo want to check out the pigments i got, look at my make up collection 
http://specktra.net/f185/my-very-ver...lection-79872/


----------



## chirufus (Nov 10, 2008)

I use poly colour "800". I recently had a new haircut, for the first time in my life I have a bang now.

My with blond 
http://users.telenet.be/chirufus/Blond .JPG

Medium brown own color with some highlight
http://users.telenet.be/chirufus/bremen06.JPG

Black or very dark brown like it is now but this is before the new haircut
http://users.telenet.be/chirufus/blackhair.JPG


It took a while because I had to go throug so many pictures.


----------



## chirufus (Nov 10, 2008)

Nora


----------



## chirufus (Nov 10, 2008)

Do you all have a thread with your own collection here on spectra?

I like viewing them :


----------



## nunu (Nov 10, 2008)

Most of us do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I did mine when i frst started collecting MAC.  It's been a year and 2 months


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi Nele and Nora!

The pictures are lovely, Nele! And amazing collection, Nora! Can I come over and play with it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I will make a thread with my still small collection soon, too. I love these threads, too!
Is it the end of this month already? Need more pigments!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi Guys! I know Ive been MIA (again)....but I will try to keep on top of things now.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_The UD 24/7 eye pencils are brilliant. I just got the holiday Velvet Rope set a couple of weeks ago (includes 5 colours) and I am ready to throw away all my other pencils. I'm not kidding._

 





 Yaaaaay! I heard good things but wasnt sure if I wanted to buy the set myself, or just ask for it for Christmas. Especially since I use my pearlglide liners EVERYDAY. But since Sephora had their online FF sale, I decided to pick it up! I cant wait to get it in the mail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had some extra money, and I was going to buy a laptop, but I decided to wait. So I have been shopping like crazy, but what makes me feel better is that most of the stuff Im getting is on SALE! 

From Sephora I got:
Ojon Dry Shampoo
Philosophy 3 lipgloss set (gingerbread, spiced pear, and orange cranberry spritzer)
Velvet Rope eyeliner set

Last week from MAC I got Cushy cremestick lipliner, Warm pigment set and neutral lipglass set (little darlings)

TODAY frm MAC I got the Cool Pigment set, the coral lipglass set and Crushed Boob CCB

IM DONE! Because I placed an order at Forever21, and Victorias Secret too. My debit card is weeping.

And for those of you who like Starbucks, if you havent tried the Gingersnap latte, OMG get it. Its SOOOOO good!! Im so ready for Christmas! I want to start shopping for people already! I looooove buying gifts for other people. Im waiting for my elf to post her wishlist on Specktra!

Are any of you participating in the Specktra Secret Santa thing??


----------



## nunu (Nov 10, 2008)

CAM i'm so glad to hear from you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, missed your posts!!
Sounds like an awesome haul! But no i didn't participate in that thread when i saw it, i was already late lol but it does sound fun!

Haha, i didn't get crushed boob, infact i didn't get anything from Ungaro!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi CAM! Wow that is a great haul! Guys I wish we would have UD here. *sigh*
I am so jealous that you have Sephora!


----------



## nunu (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Hi CAM! Wow that is a great haul! Guys I wish we would have UD here. *sigh*
I am so jealous that you have Sephora! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
In my sephora we don't have urban decay too


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_In my sephora we don't have urban decay too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Is UD available somewhere in Europe?


----------



## nunu (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Is UD available somewhere in Europe? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's available in the UK! I get my stuff from there


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_It's available in the UK! I get my stuff from there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Lucky you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



They should come over here, too.


----------



## chirufus (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm going to buy something from this site. They ship to Europe and the price is ok.

Beauty Cosmetics & Fragrances : HQhair.com Hair & Skin Care Products : Hair & Beauty

Hi Cam


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chirufus* 

 
_I'm going to buy something from this site. They ship to Europe and the price is ok.

Beauty Cosmetics & Fragrances : HQhair.com Hair & Skin Care Products : Hair & Beauty

Hi Cam_

 
Credit Card required I guess, right?


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 10, 2008)

Cam - I think you will love the UD pencils.  They are bloody fantastic!!  Please let me know what you think once you have played with them.

My fave so far is Stash, although I like all the colours I got.  Stash is a fabulous frosted olive green, it's so hot.


----------



## chirufus (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Credit Card required I guess, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes you need visa or paypal


----------



## chirufus (Nov 10, 2008)

Why do you want to give something a try?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 10, 2008)

Paypal? I could use paypal? Really?


----------



## chirufus (Nov 10, 2008)

Yes my dear they have


----------



## chirufus (Nov 10, 2008)

Maybe I (acsualy my bf) can find a promotional code to use.


----------



## chirufus (Nov 10, 2008)

The shipping is 4.75€ fro the first item and 1.00€ for each additional item.

and the products come from the UK that's also good and fast normally


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chirufus* 

 
_






Yes my dear they have_

 











 I am squueeeeeeing! I ordered both of the holiday 24/7 pecil sets! *squueeeeeeee*
Yes, that addicted to pencils! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I need to give you a huge hug now, Nele!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chirufus* 

 
_Maybe I (acsualy my bf) can find a promotional code to use._

 
Oh I was too fast, sry! Already ordered. But I am still happy, yay!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chirufus* 

 
_I'm going to buy something from this site. They ship to Europe and the price is ok.

Beauty Cosmetics & Fragrances : HQhair.com Hair & Skin Care Products : Hair & Beauty

Hi Cam_

 






 Thank you!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 10, 2008)

So I already spend one christmas budget on those liners now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Actually.. my last christmas budget.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sry, grandma.. but.. those liners!






edit: I should add sorry MAC, too. This budget was for Chill. Oops.


----------



## chirufus (Nov 10, 2008)

No problem, glad i could help you.


----------



## chirufus (Nov 10, 2008)

Give granny a liner


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 10, 2008)

Thank you thank you, Nele!
I was this close to buy those two sets via ebay and this would be a couple of euros more expensive.
But no christmas money left. Petticoat and the 181 ate the other budget a while ago.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chirufus* 

 
_Give granny a liner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My gradma doesn't wear makeup but I hope she'll understand the needs of a makeup addict.


----------



## chirufus (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm glad to see that your mood has change


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 10, 2008)

It did! I lighten up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just browsed a bit throug this shop and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they have stila, too! 
And so many other great brands! I definitely will shop there again..... well next year! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I had this link before but I didn't found out that I could use paypal there.


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 10, 2008)

Jeanette - let me know when you get the 24/7 pencils.  I hope you love them as much as I do.  They are amazing.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Jeanette - let me know when you get the 24/7 pencils.  I hope you love them as much as I do.  They are amazing._

 
I will! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If you hear a loud *squueeee* at the end of this week or maybe the beginning of next week - thats me!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 11, 2008)

You know where I REALLY want to place an order??

Fyrinnae. I loooove getting those loose shadows. They have some AWESOME products, and so cheap! Ooooooh I want more! They always give u a free sample of a shadow too.

I havent placed an order there in almost a year, because at one point their processing time was RIDICULOUS. I waited at least a month for my stuff.

But NO! Ill be strong. Im not ordering anyyyyyyyyy more makeups until I start using what I have. I havent used one of my Fyrinnae shadows in like.....wow. Months.


----------



## chirufus (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_You know where I REALLY want to place an order??

Fyrinnae. I loooove getting those loose shadows. They have some AWESOME products, and so cheap! Ooooooh I want more! They always give u a free sample of a shadow too.

I havent placed an order there in almost a year, because at one point their processing time was RIDICULOUS. I waited at least a month for my stuff.

But NO! Ill be strong. Im not ordering anyyyyyyyyy more makeups until I start using what I have. I havent used one of my Fyrinnae shadows in like.....wow. Months._

 
Good morning, afternoon or evening Cam

Thanks for link. It seem to e a nice shop. I will keep it in mind actually in my note, because my wallet feel sick at the moment. But maybe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 could bring me something


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 11, 2008)

Definetly check it out! You dont even have to order full sizes, because the samples are a good amount IMO. A full pot of shadow is like $5.25, so I'd get a few of those, and a bunch of samples, and bring the order up to $25 and then they ship it for free.

They are really awesome, maybe Ill try to post swatches if I ever get a camera.


----------



## chirufus (Nov 11, 2008)

Guten Morgen Jeanette


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi and guten Morgen Nele and Cam! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Why is so dark and uncomfortable outside? I am feeling sick again but well.. thats what tissue boxes are made for, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But hopefully the shop shippes the liners soon! Where do you get the promotional codes for this shop from, Nele? Not that I could shop there before next year ...


----------



## chirufus (Nov 11, 2008)

Actually it's very easy...take google and then fill in the words "coupon code" and then the name of the site "HQhair". 
And then you have to pay some attention because... try only codes where you don't have to "log on" on that specific site to get the code (reason spam). 
It' only a tip from my bf he is a system engineer and know a lot of computer and the www.
If you have pick a code... just fill it in the box on the site where you want to buy from... and see what you get.
If not OK just pick another one.

I hope it's a little clear what I wrote... otherwise feel free to ask.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you, Nele! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I will try that the next time I order there.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_You know where I REALLY want to place an order??

*Fyrinnae* ..._

 







But I have to be patient and wait till next year.


----------



## chirufus (Nov 11, 2008)

Is there more you want to buy, but can't find in Germany?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chirufus* 

 
_Is there more you want to buy, but can't find in Germany?_

 






 Yes, Make Up Forever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I never had the chance to "meet" this brand since they stopped selling here about two or three years ago and I only care about more makeup than foundation and mascara again since this summer.
Why "stealing" such a great brand! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



One MA that used to works at the MUFE counter here in Cologne told me that they weren't as succesful as they hoped they would be.


----------



## chirufus (Nov 11, 2008)

Don't be sad
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Maybe we can something, like the for the UD


----------



## chirufus (Nov 11, 2008)

Good news
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I found something her in Belgium.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 11, 2008)

You mean like an online store that accepts paypal and shipps worldwide? Lets cross our fingers! 
They have so vibrant e/s! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In Belgium? An online store?


----------



## chirufus (Nov 11, 2008)

There is a shop in Brussel


----------



## chirufus (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm looking how to buy from them


----------



## chirufus (Nov 11, 2008)

No paypal only mastercard our credit cards and they only ship within the benelux.

But if you really want something,maybe we can arrange something.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Only if you want and feel comfortable with it.


----------



## chirufus (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_You mean like an online store that accepts paypal and shipps worldwide? Lets cross our fingers! 
They have so vibrant e/s! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In Belgium? An online store?_

 
Not only an online store also a real one in the city center of Brussel near by the "Grote Markt"


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 11, 2008)

Amazon.com has Make Up For Ever, too. But is is the integrated Sephora store so they do not ship to Europe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This month I am broke anyhow (needed those liners.. sorry wallet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but it would be great if we could arrange something in the future! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chirufus* 

 
_Not only an online store also a real one in the city center of Brussel near by the "Grote Markt"_

 
I am so jealous now!


----------



## chirufus (Nov 11, 2008)

Yes no problem. Just let me know when the time has come that your wallet feels ok.


----------



## chirufus (Nov 11, 2008)

Make up For Ever

klik on webshop and than you can choose English.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I actually had a letter from my wallet in the mail today.
It is doing fine in rehab and found some new friends in other specktra members wallets there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you for the link. If only they could switch the .be to a .de 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## chirufus (Nov 11, 2008)

Yes that would be nice


----------



## chirufus (Nov 11, 2008)

I have to go back to work tomorrow
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














 I will miss the chats here.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 11, 2008)

More work - more money for makeup! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am not working today because I am sick but I do miss my work though.


----------



## chirufus (Nov 11, 2008)

the money thing is true and once I'm there it will be fine, because i love doing it and I have a very nice college.


----------



## princess_mel_xo (Nov 13, 2008)

I'll be whatever MAC wants me to be. And if that includes being a BIMBO , then bring it on


----------



## QueenEmB (Nov 14, 2008)

Ok I know I am about 300 years too late to join the party but I only just bought my first ever dazzleglass last week....AND OMG THEY ARE FREAKIN AWESOME!!

I always assumed the glitter would be really chunky so I avoided them but I've heard so many amazing things about them on here I thought I'd dip my toe in the water with sugarrimmed as I thought it would be good over lipstick for Christmas parties. Since last week I've been back to MAC and bought Miss Dynamite and Date Night and I am IN LOVE!!

Can I be a dazzleglass bimbo??


----------



## Susanne (Nov 15, 2008)

^^^Sure!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi Bimbos!

Today my first UD products arrived!
Three Liquid Eye Liner Vintage (Shattered, Chains and Speed) and one Glide-On Pencil in Electric. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The Glide-On Pencil is insane. It is impossible that a pencil can be that amazing. So buttery and soo vibrant! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am a little confused though because on the liquid eye liners are those little 3M stickers. 
Do you throw your liquid eyeliners away after three months?
It is impossible for me to use them up in three months.


----------



## QueenEmB (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_^^^Sure! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
YAY


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 17, 2008)

QueenEmB!


----------



## chirufus (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Hi Bimbos!

Today my first UD products arrived!
Three Liquid Eye Liner Vintage (Shattered, Chains and Speed) and one Glide-On Pencil in Electric. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Glide-On Pencil is insane. It is impossible that a pencil can be that amazing. So buttery and soo vibrant! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am a little confused though because on the liquid eye liners are those little 3M stickers. 
Do you throw your liquid eyeliners away after three months?
It is impossible for me to use them up in three months. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 That's great news. Enjoy theme
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No I never take notice on the use by date of that kind of products (only for eye creme I do), if you use and storage theme correctly, I think their is no problem... but that is my idea... and I had never a problem with it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If I have an allergic reaction on a product... mostly it comes in the the first week if not even on the day that I use it.


----------



## chirufus (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi Susanne,

I see that your mood is on "festive" I suppose that it means your test had a very positive result.


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Hi Bimbos!


The Glide-On Pencil is insane. It is impossible that a pencil can be that amazing. So buttery and soo vibrant! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
Ahhhh, those 24/7 pencils.  Enjoy!!  They are so wonderful.


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 17, 2008)

Welcome QueenEmB!


----------



## chirufus (Nov 18, 2008)

QueenEmb


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 22, 2008)

Hello bimbos!

Today is the official mail-day for me.
My CCB Paris order arrived (with one damaged liner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. never had that there before), the UD 24/7 sets, the Everyday Minerals Sample Kit (is the mint green concealer really that glittery? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its a glitter bomb!) and my final three Shadesticks and one Paintpot. Yeah.. mail-day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rachel.. I am in love! In love with those 24/7 liners!







But.. yes.. there is a but.. the four agnes b liners are just as great!





Blue-Gray, Gold, Silver and Metallic-Black

Yes.. the clumpy one is the damaged one.. the cap was off so it dried a bit during the shipping. I hope they'll send me a new one.
The texture is the same as the 24/7 and they don't smudge neither!


----------



## chirufus (Nov 22, 2008)

looks really great


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 22, 2008)

Ok.. please don't throw any stones at me.. but.. 





.. I mean the MAC pearlglide liners have more nice glitter but.. they seem very sheer here. 
But (again) as much as I love the pearlglide liners.. but they seem quite boring in comparison with the other liners.


----------



## chirufus (Nov 22, 2008)




----------



## MzzRach (Nov 22, 2008)

Nice haul, Jeanette!  Enjoy your liners.  Those UD ones are so amazing.

We cannot get Agnes B makeup in the US anymore (no more CCB!), bummer.  Those liners look great!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Nice haul, Jeanette!  Enjoy your liners.  Those UD ones are so amazing._

 
They are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_We cannot get Agnes B makeup in the US anymore (no more CCB!), bummer.  Those liners look great!_

 
Oh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yeah I can remeber that there was an US website. Maybe they weren't that succesful? They do have some nice stuff - especially those liners. They were on sale and they were just 5.90 EUR each.

If there is anything that you want from agnes b just let me know! I don't know if it is allowed to ship cosmetics private in the US but if yes.. there is a way to get your agnes b!


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks hon - I appreciate that.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 22, 2008)

I love the metallic liners from Agnes b. as well! I use them instead of the UD 24/7 liners


----------



## Luceuk (Nov 22, 2008)

My mum bought me some of the UD 24/7 liners for Christmas, it's the set with Yeho. I can't wait to try them. Thanks for the swatches! I wonder if Agnes b is available in the UK, I haven't heard of tha brand before.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I love the metallic liners from Agnes b. as well! I use them instead of the UD 24/7 liners 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
After another hand washing marathon the Agnes b liners were the toughest ones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am a liner addict. I couldn't resist those 24/7 liners.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_After another hand washing marathon the Agnes b liners were the toughest ones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am a liner addict. I couldn't resist those 24/7 liners. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes, but no other makeup than MAC until Hello Kitty!! I will pass NARS if I am in Berlin and I returned a scarf today I bought last week to save more money


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Yes, but no other makeup than MAC until Hello Kitty!! I will pass NARS if I am in Berlin and *I returned a scarf today I bought last week to save more money*



_

 
I am impressed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







But with the uk online shop you can always get your NARS later. Or buy it here in Cologne later.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 24, 2008)

*wipes the light dust of this thread away*

Hello Bimbos!

Tomorrow I'll probably have some time to go to the christmas market (and maybe MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).

I worked the last eight days in a row and I need to relax a bit and have some mulled wine.
So that I don't drink the wrong one tomorrow: do you prefer red or white mulled wine Rachel?


----------



## rbella (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





Ok.. please don't throw any stones at me.. but.. 





.. I mean the MAC pearlglide liners have more nice glitter but.. they seem very sheer here. 
But (again) as much as I love the pearlglide liners.. but they seem quite boring in comparison with the other liners. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Thank you for this post.  I must own these now. UD's Lucky looks fairly similar to my Spare Change that I adore and if it is as good of a product, I shall try them out.  I really do appreciate the swatches.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Thank you for this post.  I must own these now. UD's Lucky looks fairly similar to my Spare Change that I adore and if it is as good of a product, I shall try them out.  I really do appreciate the swatches._

 
You're welcome! 
I love those liners! The holiday sets are perfect to try them out.


----------



## nunu (Nov 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Yes, but no other makeup than MAC until Hello Kitty!! I will pass NARS if I am in Berlin and *I returned a scarf today I bought last week to save more money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 
Hahahahaha, us MAC addicts, we would rather freeze than not have money for MAC


----------



## nunu (Nov 27, 2008)

Jeanette i love the urban decay liners!! Awesome haul and thanks for the swatches!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Jeanette i love the urban decay liners!! Awesome haul and thanks for the swatches!!_

 
Thank you Nora! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am so glad that I bought them.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Hahahahaha, us MAC addicts, we would rather freeze than not have money for MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 27, 2008)

rbella - you do not know the splendor and the glory of the UD 24/7 pencils?  The Velvet Rope and VIP holiday sets are a great way to try these, I think you will really dig them.  They are divine.


----------



## Luceuk (Nov 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Hahahahaha, us MAC addicts, we would rather freeze than not have money for MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That is so true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I need a new winters coat especially now I have Bronchitis but instead of buying a coat, I bought some purple eyeshadows from MAC. I'll freeze but my makeup will look good


----------



## rbella (Nov 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_rbella - you do not know the splendor and the glory of the UD 24/7 pencils?  The Velvet Rope and VIP holiday sets are a great way to try these, I think you will really dig them.  They are divine._

 
No, I don't.  Isn't that awful?  I hear so much about it, I really should try them.  For some reason, whenever I'm at Sephora, I always breeze right by the Urban Decay section.  I will only go to the NARS or MUFE areas.  I need to expand.....I will look into the holiday sets, thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 29, 2008)

Bimbos, I will be in Berlin next week from Monday until Friday. I don't know how often I can go online there, I will miss you


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 29, 2008)

We will miss you too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






But enjoy Berlin and say hi to the Pro Store there from me please!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes, I will! I will be on a study trip but we will have one afternoon for free 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will storm the pro store and the KaDeWe


----------



## gigglegirl (Nov 29, 2008)

rbella--seriously, I know you love the pearl glides (SPARE CHANGE--buy it now!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but UD liners kick butt. I LOVE the zero--black woo! I also like the greeny/goldy look of Stash. Baked is also a fun bronzey one

Thank you for posting those swatches--now I know I want 1999 for sure!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 29, 2008)

You're welcome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I looove those liners. I can't wait for the Chill eyeshadows and to use Yeho with them. And drink a mulled wine. Winter perfection!


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 29, 2008)

The UD pencil in Stash is my current favourite.  Such greeny goldy shimmered yumminess. Love!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_The UD pencil in Stash is my current favourite.  Such greeny goldy shimmered yumminess. Love!_

 
I remember it from your warm eyes FOTD. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am curious about how Stash would work with the colors from the warm pigment set. I can't wait to try it when they arrive here!


----------



## Luceuk (Nov 29, 2008)

I hope you have a good time in Berlin Susanne


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_I remember it from your warm eyes FOTD. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am curious about how Stash would work with the colors from the warm pigment set. I can't wait to try it when they arrive here!_

 
I think it would work wonderfully well.  Bourbon would look amazing with those pigments also.


----------



## rbella (Nov 29, 2008)

OMG-giggle, I love that you used my quote.  That totally rocks.  I should make it my signature...

I will try these and let you know my thoughts.  If you like them then they must be da bomb....


----------



## kobri (Dec 2, 2008)

Everytime someone is enabling now I think of "buy it today"


----------



## nunu (Dec 2, 2008)

I feel like crap today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i am so ill ...stupid cold 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







hope everyone had a nice weekend.


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 2, 2008)

Oh Nora, I am sorry, feel better.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 2, 2008)

Get well soon Nora! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My weekend was fine but today was a bit better. It is so cold today but my orders that arrived today helped. But unfortunately the Deep Shadow Paint I ordered had a Flammable Paint inside the Deep Shadow Box.. Oh well.. I directly returned it but I am a bit sad because I ordered the last available one and then that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But after my Flammable hunt it is kinda funny though that now that I am not on a hunt for Flammable anymore it is haunting me!


----------



## User93 (Dec 3, 2008)

Hey bimbos, I just wanted to say that I didnt forget you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I remember how much fun I used to have in this thread, but now I'm facing exams at college, and the work is tough too, I wish I was here, but it's so difficult to catch up with what's going on here. 
Im like this lately >>>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I see a lot of new girls here, Im sorry I didnt get to know you and I bet you're cool. And well, I miss rbella a lot, I wonder how Elaine and Rebecca (CAM) are doing, how is Shadowy Lady Saadeh, Sanayhs, Kensie, Susanne, Nora, havent seen Becky glam8babe around much, well, except that thread (I hope you are ok now girl!). Life is just busy like that, but please dont think I've abandoned you bimbos.

I wanted to share also that today is http://specktra.net/f179/happy-birth...4/#post1401070. I miss her so much


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi I am a new bimbo and my name is Jeanette! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am so sorry that you have so much stress lately and I am crossing my fingers for you and your exams!


----------



## User93 (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks Jeanette! I'm Anita. And oh, as far as I understand, you're that talanted person who provided us with those exclusive smileys huh? Thanks, Im pretty much used for living like that, and exams too, just feel bad I cant catch up with you bimbos all the time.


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi Anita *waves*


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_Thanks Jeanette! I'm Anita. And oh, as far as I understand, you're that talanted person who provided us with those exclusive smileys huh? Thanks, Im pretty much used for living like that, and exams too, just feel bad I cant catch up with you bimbos all the time._

 
Hi Anita! Yes thats me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The odd smiley girl from Germany. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



We will think of you and throw a party here when your exams are over!


----------



## Luceuk (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Hi Anita! Yes thats me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The odd smiley girl from Germany. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



We will think of you and throw a party here when your exams are over!_

 
I love those smilies!! I didn't know you made them


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_I love those smilies!! I didn't know you made them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you!


----------



## User93 (Dec 3, 2008)

Jeanette, those smileys ROCK!!! Im absolutely fascinated and hypnotised with them. Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 5, 2008)

hey guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm still here too....oooh Anita's here still yayyyy!!!

I just haven't been very MAC crazy lately. It's end of the the year so we're budgeting for our x-mas trip. What are everybody's plans for the holidays?


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 5, 2008)

Hey guys!  Can I join in the Bimbo fun?  Lovin' those dazzleglases!!!


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leenybeeny* 

 
_Hey guys! Can I join in the Bimbo fun? Lovin' those dazzleglases!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 of course!  We love new bimbos


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 5, 2008)

leenybeeny!


----------



## User93 (Dec 5, 2008)

*Shadowy Lady* - hi Saadeh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im glad I can still drop by sometimes. I heven't been MAC crazy lately too. Im saving up money for holidays aswell, so I try to cut off my expenses. I decided I won't spend much until Hello Kitty, Im not obsessed with her either, but it gonna be an epic collection! Maybe I'll buy some little stuff before if I just run out. I want Dame Edna too, but in february its my b-day (I remember you're Aquarius aswell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) so I hope I'll get those lipglasses from my friends, thats all I want.

*MzzRach *- hey! Sorry, didnt see your post before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*LeenyBeeny *- Welcome!


----------



## User93 (Dec 7, 2008)

Girls, I feel like the biggest dork ever, but I gotta ask.. whre do those "team boobs", "team granny panties", "team pink" , "team violet" etc smilies come from??? Damn im interested here!


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_Girls, I feel like the biggest dork ever, but I gotta ask.. whre do those "team boobs", "team granny panties", "team pink" , "team violet" etc smilies come from??? Damn im interested here!_

 
Jeanette (capmorlovesmac) is responsible for all these cool smileys.  She's the bomb.


----------



## User93 (Dec 7, 2008)

Oh, thanks!!! But where do you girls find them? Im lost..


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Jeanette (capmorlovesmac) is responsible for all these cool smileys.  She's the bomb. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 









edit:
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_Oh, thanks!!! But where do you girls find them? Im lost.._

 
They are all spread over several funny threads because they aren't in the smiley list.
I really have to make an overview.


----------



## User93 (Dec 7, 2008)

that stuff is awesome Jeanette!!!!!!!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_that stuff is awesome Jeanette!!!!!!!!_

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





The overview:

Team Pink: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Team Grey: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Team Boobs:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Team No!:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Team Granny Panties: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Team Purple: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Team Specktra: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







edit:
Team Love Handles: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Ohhh you squeezy foundation:


----------



## Luceuk (Dec 8, 2008)

I love the granny pants one


----------



## rbella (Dec 20, 2008)

Awwww, Alibi, you know I love you and miss you, too!! You can always pm me anytime!!! I have trouble with really long threads like this because I can't keep up, so I just have a tendency to give up on them.  Except for my color threads!!! But, even those are hard for me.  My attention span is very, very short!!  Love you sweetie!!!


----------



## User93 (Dec 20, 2008)

Heey Rbella! I understand, I sometimes give up when there is a lot to read aswell, I have a short memory sometimes! I was just missing your funny ass posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im glad you are ok sweetheart


----------



## chirufus (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi Alibi, I'm also new on here and just want to say hello


----------



## User93 (Dec 21, 2008)

Oh, hey chirufus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm glad to neet you :hi:
 I am still busy with studies, but giiirls, thats the final week! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cant wait seriously, why, just why time goes so slow..


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 21, 2008)

Can I join the Bimbo Club, pleeeeaaaaseeeee? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love, love, love my Dazzleglass!!!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Can I join the Bimbo Club, pleeeeaaaaseeeee? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love, love, love my Dazzleglass!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 I will add you to our list!!


----------



## nunu (Dec 22, 2008)

Welcome to the thread Yagmur!

Hello fellow bimbos, how are you?


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





 I will add you to our list!!_

 
Thank you, Susanne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Welcome to the thread Yagmur!

Hello fellow bimbos, how are you?_

 
Thank you, Nora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am superhappy!!! I am in Hamburg right now. For my Holidays, to visit my Family and Friends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How are you all doing?






 I wish you all Merry Christmas


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 22, 2008)

Welcome Yagmur.  We loooooove new bimbos!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 22, 2008)

Welcome Yagmur! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today I am fine Nora.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The holiday shopping is done for the presents and now I only need to buy some more groceries tomorrow.


----------



## nunu (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Thank you, Susanne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Thank you, Nora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am superhappy!!! I am in Hamburg right now. For my Holidays, to visit my Family and Friends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How are you all doing?







 I wish you all Merry Christmas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

_

 
That is awesome! I'm sure you're going to have a lovely time!! 
I'm ok thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so glad i am back on specktra!!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Welcome Yagmur! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today I am fine Nora.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The holiday shopping is done for the presents and now I only need to buy some more groceries tomorrow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yaaay! Christmas shopping is done that's awesome!! Now you don't have to worry about spending anymore money on gifts and just save for MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wha are you planning to do on christmas eve/day?

Have a lovely time


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Yaaay! Christmas shopping is done that's awesome!! Now you don't have to worry about spending anymore money on gifts and just save for MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wha are you planning to do on christmas eve/day?

Have a lovely time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I will have a quiet christmas with my family (parents) and I will cook on both days we spend together. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am happy that I have all the gifts but I still have to wrap them in lovely gift wrap. 

Oh no.. I forgot to buy milk today! There is only one left and I need more for my coffee over the holidays! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh well so I will get up early tomorrow and buy the last groceries. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Then I have to cook the potatoes for the potato salad and work a bit on one job. After that I will finish the potato salad 
and go with my mum to my dad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish you all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 merry christmas and a happy new year!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe some 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 and a lovely time with your families and friends.


----------



## nunu (Dec 23, 2008)

Sounds soo much! I love the christmas atmosphere and environment!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Sounds soo much! I love the christmas atmosphere and environment!!_

 
I love it too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






The main street here is very nice decorated and I have to smile when I walk along this street.

Gee! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I forgot that I also have to make the mushrooms for tomorrow.
But that will be easy. Some mushrooms and onions and some olive oil, salt and pepper stewed in a pan. I am wondering who will have to do the dishes later.. I guess I will be the lucky one!


----------



## nunu (Dec 23, 2008)

Mmmmmm christmas food sounds yummy!! Yah i hate washing the dishes too


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 23, 2008)

I have no dishwasher so I don't like it too. But I like it when everything is clean and tidy again so I always wash my dishes when I am done with cooking and/or eating. 






 Now I am hungry!


----------



## nunu (Dec 23, 2008)

Hehehe, it's lunch time!! What are you planing to have?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 23, 2008)

Hmm.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I think just some semolina pudding and fruits so I can make some room for the upcoming christmas meals. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What are you having for lunch?


----------



## nunu (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm thinking a sandwich or pasta lol..i'm not very creative when it comes to cooking for one


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 23, 2008)

Hmmm pasta! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I need all my pots and there is the food for christmas everywhere in my kitchen. No space for cooking anything else but christmas dinners today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But a sandwich sounds yummy!


----------



## User93 (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## chirufus (Dec 25, 2008)

Just want to say Merry Christmas to everyone


----------



## Moxy (Jan 3, 2009)

There is a bimbo thread?!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











I'm so lame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe this new Specktra is a good thing, i might find new cool threads


----------



## Moxy (Jan 3, 2009)

double


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_There is a bimbo thread?!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











I'm so lame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe this new Specktra is a good thing, i might find new cool threads 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*squueeeee* You are back!


----------



## Moxy (Jan 3, 2009)

Yaaaaay Jeanette! I  missed you


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Yaaaaay Jeanette! I  missed you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I missed you too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dainty arrived last week here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I haven't tried it yet but it wants to say hi to its sibling!


----------



## Moxy (Jan 3, 2009)

Hahahaha awesome, you've got Dainty now, yaaaaaaaaaaay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got my EDM haul, the long handle kabuki is LOVE!!!! The Photo Album blush isn't bad, but Dainty is no match for it


----------



## ticki (Jan 3, 2009)

you ladies have any boy bimbos yet?

i love dazzleglasses so much, i use them VERY sparingly.  still have a ton of very new tubes because they're so pretty to look at.  hah!

here's the e-mail i wrote to customer service when they first released.  i'm such a dork.

 Quote:

 Please, please, please make the Dazzleglasses a part of the permanent collection.  It's such a beautiful product line and is totally unlike any other lip product that you or any other company puts out.  It's too good of a product to just go away.  

Please...  think of all the little kids out there who may never have a chance to use any Dazzleglasses.  When they grow up, they'll see pictures of lips with such a pretty, shimmery, glossy sheen and come to the sinking realization that something important was taken from their lives.  The emotional scars would be almost too much to bear.

So please don't take the Dazzleglasses away.  Don't do it for us.  Do it for the children!  Think of the children...


----------



## Moxy (Jan 3, 2009)

"Do it for the children! Think of the children!"

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahahahahahahahahahaha i love you guys


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 3, 2009)

Moxy, you did not know of this thread? I'm afraid you have over 300 pages to read........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Go bimbos go!!!


----------



## Moxy (Jan 3, 2009)

Rachel I had no idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But reading 300 pages of bimbo chat would be too overwhelming for me right now heehee!


----------



## User93 (Jan 3, 2009)

Yaaaay Moxy is here! How you doing my curly nayghty doll? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How you all doing bimbos??? Im confused with the new specktra look. It is better I guess, but I tend to stick to old things, Im old fashioned like that. Its hard for me to catch up now, Im lost! How were your holidays huh?


----------



## Moxy (Jan 3, 2009)

Hello my Russian girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm ok, just a bit sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Man did you guys eat as much as I have? I was like a bottomless bag during the holidays. Urgh.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 3, 2009)

My holidays with my family were great. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But yes.. I ate way too much too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Hmm.. gingerbread!


----------



## User93 (Jan 3, 2009)

Why sad huh Moxy?
Jeanette, I was at home with family too!
Seriously, I ate SO MUCH! And 1st and 2nd January my fridge was still full of food left from the celebration, so obviously I couldnt waste it so I ate all! Seriously. SO much.


----------



## Moxy (Jan 3, 2009)

Glad i'm not the only one who made special friends with the fridge then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I wish the holiday food wouldn't make me so windy. Liam said he'll be the Japanese army and I can be the German army and see who wins lol


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 5, 2009)

Moxy, is that a pic from these holidays, in your signature ?


----------



## Moxy (Jan 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Moxy, is that a pic from these holidays, in your signature ?_

 
Yep. I posted a big one in Significant Other thread, but noone had a look until i started moaning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lemme make it easier for you: http://www.specktra.net/forum/showth...108292&page=12


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 5, 2009)

OMG, you guys make the cutest pair!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And you look soooooo cute and so does he, honest!!


----------



## Moxy (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks girl


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 5, 2009)

^^


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jan 14, 2009)

Happy New Year to everyone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know Im a little bit late to the party
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe


----------



## Sanayhs (Jan 27, 2009)

Hmmm...


----------



## Moxy (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## coachkitten (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## Susanne (Jan 28, 2009)

Bimbos unite!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Welcome back!


----------



## panther27 (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi girls!!!!


----------



## Susanne (Jan 28, 2009)

This Saturday I will finally get my examination certification! Time to wear a Dazzleglass again!


----------



## nunu (Jan 28, 2009)

Ya for you Susanne! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Long live the bimbos!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Hmmm... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_



_

 








Yay Susanne! Hello bimbos!


----------



## nunu (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_








Yay Susanne! Hello bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hi Jeanette!


----------



## Yagmur (Jan 28, 2009)

Hello my lovely Bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yay, Susanne


----------



## Moxy (Jan 28, 2009)

Yo babes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope you're all doing fine! I'm uploading some music on my MP3 and enjoying my tea. How about you gals


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 28, 2009)

I am no longer a Blonde! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I have a fringe! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am almost back to my natural haircolor. A thing between dark blonde and light brown. A Brownette?
But I still won't buy the Brunette MSF!


----------



## Moxy (Jan 28, 2009)

We. Want. Pics.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_We. Want. Pics. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 





 I will make pics tomorrow.


----------



## nunu (Jan 28, 2009)

Yay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I can't wait to see your new hair!!


----------



## jenntoz (Jan 28, 2009)

Holy sh*t... this thread lives?!?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_Holy sh*t... this thread lives?!?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Of course!


----------



## jenntoz (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Of course! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
I'm so glad, I thought it died long ago


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_I'm so glad, I thought it died long ago_

 
It got reanimated! Yay!


----------



## jenntoz (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_It got reanimated! Yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
Yay, long live the bimbos


----------



## jenntoz (Jan 28, 2009)

So here's a story to make you laugh...
I pulled my back out today shoveling a path for my dog in the backyard (that's not the funny part) Anyhow, my little one decided to take a nap on my lap over an hour ago & I am stuck here with her on my lap cause I'm in too much pain to pick her up & move her.  And now my legs are asleep & I am losing my mind cause she was watching a Dora the Explorer video & I can't reach the remote & its playing over & over & over & over


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_So here's a story to make you laugh...
I pulled my back out today shoveling a path for my dog in the backyard (that's not the funny part) Anyhow, my little one decided to take a nap on my lap over an hour ago & I am stuck here with her on my lap cause I'm in too much pain to pick her up & move her.  And now my legs are asleep & I am losing my mind cause she was watching a Dora the Explorer video & I can't reach the remote & its playing over & over & over & over 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














_

 





 But yes.. I must admit your story made me giggle! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We can entertain you here so that don't loose your mind! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope you will feel better soon!


----------



## jenntoz (Jan 28, 2009)

LOL, I just really want to shut Dora off, its making me so mental.  At least my hubby is home now...BUT he hasn't come inside yet, he's yapping with our neighbor.  I want to bang on the window & yell get inside & help me, but I'd look crazy


----------



## Susanne (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_Holy sh*t... this thread lives?!?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Of course! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_I'm so glad, I thought it died long ago_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_Yay, long live the bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 

I have always been a Dazzleglass bimbo. Like many here as well as we can see in our signatures. And bimbo magic still works!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_LOL, I just really want to shut Dora off, its making me so mental.  At least my hubby is home now...BUT he hasn't come inside yet, he's yapping with our neighbor.  I want to bang on the window & yell get inside & help me, but I'd look crazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 








 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I have always been a Dazzleglass bimbo. Like many here as well as we can see in our signatures. And bimbo magic still works!!_

 
Hooray for the dazzleglass bimbos and the bimbo magic!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_Holy sh*t... this thread lives?!?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes! It came back! IT IS THE ZOMBIE BIMBO THREAD NOW! XD

This is just one of those things that will NEVER be totally gone.


----------



## jenntoz (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Yes! It came back! IT IS THE ZOMBIE BIMBO THREAD NOW! XD

This is just one of those things that will NEVER be totally gone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OMG...Zombie Bimbos... I love it!  *needs new Zombie Bimbo Smiley*


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_I'm so glad, I thought it died long ago_

 
YAY! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





















I love smileys...& you guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh, I also like Zombie movies


----------



## Moxy (Jan 28, 2009)

This is too funny not to be shared with the rest of you:

Sis' boyfriend is so drunk, he pointed at my Hello Kitty Pyjamas and said HELLO TITTY!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 28, 2009)

^^^That's hilarious


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 29, 2009)

OMG, this thread has revamped and become the COMIC BIMBOS UNITE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Why doesn't something funny happen in my office ??!!


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi everyone!  I am glad that this thread is slowly becoming alive again.  I have really missed it.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_OMG...Zombie Bimbos... I love it!  *needs new Zombie Bimbo Smiley*_

 
Already added it to my list! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Good morning bimbos!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 29, 2009)

Morning Jeanette ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hey coachkitten ... this is one thread that will never die ... Bimbos and homeless ? No way


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh and Jeanette, could you please make a KLUTZ smiley ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It would go straight to my signature if you did


----------



## nunu (Jan 29, 2009)

Well Hello Bimbos!

It's nice to see this thread finally in the new posts section. 
Love you all


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey Nora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How have you been ?


----------



## nunu (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Hey Nora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How have you been ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hi doll, I am fine thanks, how are you?


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 29, 2009)

Am good ... I see a Lonely smiley there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Is everything alright ?


----------



## nunu (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Am good ... I see a Lonely smiley there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Is everything alright ?_

 
Great to know your okay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Everything is okay sweetie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks for asking!
I just miss my nephews, they used to light up the house and now they went back to their house 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll see them next week


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 29, 2009)

Haha .. Do they run around the house and make noises all the time ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Next week isn't too far off ... Cheer up now


----------



## Moxy (Jan 29, 2009)

Nora I'll come over and run around your house!!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 29, 2009)

Yay I am so glad about the two MSFs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Both are truly gorgeous! Especially the Blonde is a must for anyone who loves pinks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*hint hint Susanne*
And the Redhead is gorgeous too! Thanks everyone for enabling them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yay Moxy! Let's run around Nora's house together!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 29, 2009)

Jeanette, I just saw the swatches you posted and I need not say, I feel all the more miserable that I can't have them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, you guys run around and I'll make the noises ...


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_*Jeanette, I just saw the swatches you posted and I need not say, I feel all the more miserable that I can't have them*





Well, you guys run around and I'll make the noises ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 





 Aww hun I didn't wanted to make you feel miserable! Can't you get them from your brother?


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 29, 2009)

Well, I found that he's gonna shop from this MAC store in Dubai .... I don't even know if BBR is released there yet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Darn my MSF luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I know you won't make me miserable


----------



## Sanayhs (Jan 29, 2009)

Nora, can you imagine if you had Moxy, Jeanette and I loose in your house? It'd be chaos!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Nora, can you imagine if you had Moxy, Jeanette and I loose in your house? It'd be chaos!_


----------



## Sanayhs (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_






_

 
I'd make it even better by wearing a cape! *zoom*


----------



## Moxy (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## jenntoz (Jan 29, 2009)

Why am a being such a dumb ass?  I can't remember how to put a smiley in my signature!  Help!!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_Why am a being such a dumb ass?  I can't remember how to put a smiley in my signature!  Help!!!_

 
With the IMG-tag. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[ IMG]http://caputmortuum.net/specktra/zombi_bimbo.gif[ /IMG] = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just remove the two blanks.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_



_

 
I really need a beer now. I don't drink much beer but I have to digest the ridiculous price for the #165 here. It makes me incredibly sad.


----------



## jenntoz (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_With the IMG-tag. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[ IMG]http://caputmortuum.net/specktra/zombi_bimbo.gif[ /IMG] = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just remove the two blanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
NICE!!! Thanks! I got it


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_NICE!!! Thanks! I got it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yay you're welcome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love your new signature! It is also very OCD-friendly and I appreciate that!


----------



## jenntoz (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Yay you're welcome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love your new signature! It is also very OCD-friendly and I appreciate that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL, yes, I noticed that too.  The zombie lined up nicely with my "swatch bimbo" and you really notice the "swatch bimbo" now too... it was kind of un-noticable before with all the pink going on, now its all tied together nicely.  Thanks again, you really are a smiley God


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_LOL, yes, I noticed that too.  The zombie lined up nicely with my "swatch bimbo" and you really notice the "swatch bimbo" now too... it was kind of un-noticable before with all the pink going on, now its all tied together nicely.  *Thanks again, you really are a smiley God*



_


----------



## Moxy (Jan 29, 2009)

Forgive a drubk girl her randomness, but gawd I love my sista 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ladiez night in, vodka and juice, baking 40 muffins and counting, listening to loud music and jumping around and discussing hot men 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love my Fanina


----------



## nunu (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Haha .. Do they run around the house and make noises all the time ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Next week isn't too far off ... Cheer up now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Nora I'll come over and run around your house!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Yay I am so glad about the two MSFs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Both are truly gorgeous! Especially the Blonde is a must for anyone who loves pinks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*hint hint Susanne*
And the Redhead is gorgeous too! Thanks everyone for enabling them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yay Moxy! Let's run around Nora's house together! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Jeanette, I just saw the swatches you posted and I need not say, I feel all the more miserable that I can't have them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, you guys run around and I'll make the noises ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Nora, can you imagine if you had Moxy, Jeanette and I loose in your house? It'd be chaos!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_






_

 
Wow having you guys around would be A W E S O M E!!! I would love to have you run around and make all kinds of noises! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 you all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









There aren't enough smilies out there to let you know how much i love you guys


----------



## nunu (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Well, I found that he's gonna shop from this MAC store in Dubai .... I don't even know if BBR is released there yet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Darn my MSF luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I know you won't make me miserable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hmm Dubai is just next door to me but sometimes they do launch their collections a few weeks before Oman but sometims they launch everything at the same time.

How do i know this? I got my sister hooked on MAC and she lives there with my little angels who i get to see next week


----------



## nunu (Jan 29, 2009)

that zombie smiley is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....to die for!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Wow having you guys around would be A W E S O M E!!! I would love to have you run around and make all kinds of noises! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 you all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









*There aren't enough smilies out there to let you know how much i love you guys *



_

 



















I love you too hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_that zombie smiley is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....to die for!_

 
Thanks hun!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Wow having you guys around would be A W E S O M E!!! I would love to have you run around and make all kinds of noises! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 you all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









There aren't enough smilies out there to let you know how much *i love you guys*



_

 
Awww, I love you too honey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 Hoppety hoppety hop hop


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Hmm Dubai is just next door to me but sometimes they do launch their collections a few weeks before Oman but sometims they launch everything at the same time.

How do i know this? I got my sister hooked on MAC and she lives there with my little angels who i get to see next week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





Way to go for getting the family 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Oh, I so hope they have BBR out already. Am just dying to get my hands on Blonde and Redhead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Well, g'luck to my bro if he doesn't show up with my stuff soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 I am bad-ass


----------



## Sanayhs (Jan 30, 2009)

Ahahaha... zombies.


----------



## Yagmur (Jan 30, 2009)

Girls, I have finally joined Facebook - I am Yagmur H*a*l*i*s*d*e*m*i*r there, feel free to add me


----------



## Moxy (Jan 30, 2009)

Babes, if you ever have the chance to have aromatherapy at the SPA, please do it.

I just got back from mine. They poured oils all over me and massaged me gently. I was struggling not to moan cuz I had my eyes closed picturing you-know-who doing it. 

Anyways yay Yagmur is on FB!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Babes, if you ever have the chance to have aromatherapy at the SPA, please do it.

I just got back from mine. They poured oils all over me and massaged me gently. *I was struggling not to moan cuz I had my eyes closed picturing you-know-who doing it. *

Anyways yay Yagmur is on FB!!_


----------



## Yagmur (Jan 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Babes, if you ever have the chance to have aromatherapy at the SPA, please do it.

*I just got back from mine. They poured oils all over me and massaged me gently.* I was struggling not to moan cuz I had my eyes closed picturing you-know-who doing it.

Anyways yay Yagmur is on FB!!_

 
Sound's great. I think that's what I need, now


----------



## Moxy (Jan 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_






_

 
It was more like this cuz of my dreaming:














Actually I dont recommend this to people who get aroused fast


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_It was more like this cuz of my dreaming:














Actually I dont recommend this to people who get aroused fast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## jenntoz (Jan 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Girls, I have finally joined Facebook - I am Yagmur H*a*l*i*s*d*e*m*i*r there, feel free to add me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I added you


----------



## Heiaken (Jan 30, 2009)

Can I be a Bimbo too? I have only one dazzleglass but I love it to pieces and though I'm no longer blonde I think I'll alway be bimbo inside


----------



## Moxy (Jan 30, 2009)

^^ I only had one dazzleglass as well, and it's gone now. But being a bimbo doesnt come from how much make up you own or what colour your hair is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You're born with it


----------



## Heiaken (Jan 30, 2009)

That's the greates and saddest thing about it


----------



## nunu (Jan 30, 2009)

Welcome to the club Heidi!


----------



## Heiaken (Jan 30, 2009)

Thank you, have to say I feel quite at home here


----------



## nunu (Jan 30, 2009)

for you!

This is a great thread


----------



## Heiaken (Jan 30, 2009)

I have no doubt about it!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 30, 2009)

the bimbo thread has been revived! yay!

I know what Moxy means about the aromatherapy. My mom has a million different scented oils and they all are supposed to different things. It seriously works. Some of the smell funky, but its great to get massaged with them.


----------



## Heiaken (Jan 30, 2009)

My only encounter wiht aromatherapy was some TBS aromatheraby prduct, like a cream or something like that was supposed to calming but instead the smell was so horrible that I it made me feel sick and nauseous


----------



## jenntoz (Jan 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_the bimbo thread has been revived! yay!

I know what Moxy means about the aromatherapy. My mom has a million different scented oils and they all are supposed to different things. It seriously works. Some of the smell funky, but its great to get massaged with them._

 
I wouldn't care if someone was rubbing me with the oil from a tuna can as long as they are rubbing me right, thats all that matters to me, lol


----------



## Moxy (Jan 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_ as long as they are rubbing me right, thats all that matters to me, lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well put.


----------



## darkishstar (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi I'm back too!

And I too want to be rubbed right. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Oh and another piece of news.
I have a crush on this boy. And it's driving me crazy.
Because I don't think I have a chance.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 31, 2009)

^^^ Aaaw, don't think like that....


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 31, 2009)

Good morning bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_Can I be a Bimbo too? I have only one dazzleglass but I love it to pieces and though I'm no longer blonde I think I'll alway be bimbo inside 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yay welcome Heidi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_^^ I only had one dazzleglass as well, and it's gone now. *But being a bimbo doesnt come from how much make up you own or what colour your hair is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're born with it *



_

 








 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_I wouldn't care if someone was rubbing me with the oil from a tuna can as long as they are rubbing me right, thats all that matters to me, lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 here too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Hi I'm back too!

And I too want to be rubbed right. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Oh and another piece of news.
I have a crush on this boy. And it's driving me crazy.
Because I don't think I have a chance. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh please don't think like that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






You are stunning!


----------



## Moxy (Jan 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_I have a crush on this boy. And it's driving me crazy.
Because I don't think I have a chance. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Babe, you never know, so don't stop hoping


----------



## darkishstar (Jan 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Babe, you never know, so don't stop hoping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Oh please don't think like that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






You are stunning!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_^^^ Aaaw, don't think like that...._

 
But but but. Okay fine, he's about two years older and just... gorgeous? And he's super chill and nice and I'm sure a LOT of girls like him. And he actually only goes to school here.. but lives in Taiwan... (I love Taiwan and we're both Taiwanese as well...)
So I don't think that even if I have a chance it's worth even pursuing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And what a stupid boy, I wouldn't have fallen so hard, if when we were playing beer pong, I make my 6th shot, and he grabs me and kisses me on the cheek. Made my heart flutter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Okay, done talking about this beforeIstartblushingandthinkingabouthimalloverando  veragain. Hahahahha.


----------



## Moxy (Jan 31, 2009)

Elaine you are too cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think you totally have the chances! You're gorgeous and witty, perfect combo!


----------



## Heiaken (Jan 31, 2009)

I don't think the age is a problem really (when I started dating my fiance I was 16 and he was 20), just go for it. Your gorgeous, funny and inteligent, what else can a man hope for?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Elaine you are too cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think you totally have the chances! You're gorgeous and witty, perfect combo!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_I don't think the age is a problem really (when I started dating my fiance I was 16 and he was 20), just go for it. Your gorgeoud, funny and inteligent, what else can a man hope for? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





Two years is not much.


----------



## Moxy (Jan 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





Two years is not much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Agreed. Our difference is 5 years. Never had any second thoughts about that.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Agreed. Our difference is 5 years. Never had any second thoughts about that._

 
Even Hamster-age would be perfect, right?


----------



## Moxy (Jan 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Even Hamster-age would be perfect, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






_

 
Hahaha you know i was actually thinking of writing "_pfffff our difference is 17 years and I dont mind_" but I thought naaah, by now everyone is sick of me babbling about him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But yeah, age difference is the smallest problem between people I think. It's all about compatibility!


----------



## Heiaken (Jan 31, 2009)

^Every relationship has it's difficulties but those usually never have to do with age and really if you don't try it it will never work out


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Hahaha you know i was actually thinking of writing "pfffff our difference is 17 years and I dont mind" but I thought naaah, by now everyone is sick of me babbling about him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*But yeah, age difference is the smallest problem between people I think. It's all about compatibility!*_

 





Aww I love it when you talk about Hamster!


----------



## Heiaken (Jan 31, 2009)

I've been away so long that it took me a while to figure out who Hamster is. So fill me in why he is referred as Hamster?


----------



## Moxy (Jan 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_I've been away so long that it took me a while to figure out who Hamster is. So fill me in why he is referred as Hamster?_

 
His friends gave him that nickname. Supposedly cuz he's small and cute


----------



## Heiaken (Jan 31, 2009)

^I bet he's extatic about the nickname


----------



## Moxy (Jan 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_^I bet he's extatic about the nickname 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 It's every man's dreams to be called after a rodent, yes


----------



## Heiaken (Jan 31, 2009)

You remember the squirrel in Ice Age? My fiance makes the best imitations of him


----------



## Moxy (Jan 31, 2009)

Hahahahahahaha that is TOO cute!!


----------



## Heiaken (Jan 31, 2009)

Yup, and my man small a furry too! 
(meaning, he's not that tall, quite slender (but muscular) and has a lot of beard and hair)


----------



## darkishstar (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh, age is definitely not a problem. Hahaha I've dated a guy 5.5 years older than me before. So yeah...

I just think I'm not the type of girl to ever be on his horizon you know? I doubt he even notices me.


----------



## Moxy (Jan 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_ I doubt he even notices me._

 
That kiss on the cheek tells us otherwise


----------



## Heiaken (Jan 31, 2009)

^Hear, hear!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_That kiss on the cheek tells us otherwise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## darkishstar (Jan 31, 2009)

He was drunk!
At least, I think that's why it happened. Hahaha


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_I just think I'm not the type of girl to ever be on his horizon you know? I doubt he even notices me._

 

Oh wow! TWINSIES!
I'm kind of in the same situation as you except its not as intense.

We have two classes together and I know he knows me. We've talked but we don't hang out or anything. He's absolutely gorgeous, like he could model for Abercrombie if he wanted. 
He's a nice guy and I'm sure we'd get along very well. But his gorgeousness is very intimidating. I don't think I'm hideous, but I couldn't picture a guy like him with a girl like me. So, I kind of just admire him but I don't think I'd pursue it. It's not really a crush as much as I just think he's really hot.

But in your case, the dude even kissed you and you guys hang out, so you should push any insecurities out of the way and just go for it. He probably thinks you're an awesome girl. Just get to know him a bit more.


----------



## Moxy (Jan 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_ But his gorgeousness is very intimidating. I don't think I'm hideous, but I couldn't picture a guy like him with a girl like me._

 
You sure? I saw your profile pic and you're one hot mamma.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_You sure? I saw your profile pic and you're one hot mamma._

 
lol thanks. 
Basically, I mean I couldn't date a guy who was _prettier_ than me. 
Part of me wants to makeout with him and another part of me wants to do his makeup because he's so beautiful. haha


----------



## Moxy (Jan 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_lol thanks. 
Basically, I mean I couldn't date a guy who was prettier than me._

 
Hmmm. Good point. Although to be honest, my men -real ones and wannabe ones- were always prettier than me. I was always the smarter half 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Part of me wants to makeout with him and another part of me wants to do his makeup because he's so beautiful. haha_


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Hmmm. Good point. *Although to be honest, my men -real ones and wannabe ones- were always prettier than me.* I was always the smarter half 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 I've seen your thread with your different hair hun!


----------



## Moxy (Jan 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_






 I've seen your thread with your different hair hun!_

 
Aaaaah but you havent seen my men in person 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Affraid they're not really photogenic.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Aaaaah but you havent seen my men in person 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Affraid they're not really photogenic._

 
Aww I am sure he is gorgeous but you are stunning!


----------



## darkishstar (Jan 31, 2009)

ARGH.
I got asked on a date by a friend of mine. And I had to turn him down so I can study for midterms on Monday. It's like a massive group date for the frat he's in and they're all going ice-skating and stuff..

And I just feel soooo depressed because I want to go so badly... but I can't I know I have to study.... but I feel soooo bad that I had to turn him down and I just feel bad right now because I really want to go... ARGH.
Not a good day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm sooo sad right now.

Kensie - You're so funny. I totally understand where you're coming from. I don't want to date a guy hotter than me.


----------



## Heiaken (Jan 31, 2009)

Sometimes you have to make sacrifices, just think how much MAC you can buy when you have a good job


----------



## darkishstar (Jan 31, 2009)

Man, I swear, once midterms are over, I'm going to have fun and just.. gosh, forget all my troubles.


----------



## Moxy (Jan 31, 2009)

Did you guys like the Mamma Mia musical? I can't help it, I'm playing it again to sing with the songs cuz it makes me even more emotional


----------



## Susanne (Jan 31, 2009)

I saw the Cremesheen Glasses today. They look very elegant in the tube - like the Dazzleglasses without glitter


----------



## rbella (Feb 1, 2009)

Rbella + Bimbos = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 4ever.


----------



## Moxy (Feb 1, 2009)

All the bimbos in the house say yooooooooooo!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Specktra is so quiet today. I expected an explosion once it finally started working!


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 1, 2009)

Yoooooooooooooooo!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Its Superbowl Sunday so a lot of people might be out


----------



## Moxy (Feb 1, 2009)

^^ Ooooh I see! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ah well, I guess I'll just hang out here on my own 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not a bad company actually


----------



## Moxy (Feb 1, 2009)

Let's forget for a moment that I'm bored 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Would Specktra office day look like this?

Common Specktra users:  (I'm mooning you, yes)








The big boss after hearing from MAC that there will be no Specktra limited edition:






Back to work:





On a meeting:


----------



## darkishstar (Feb 1, 2009)

^^I love your little emote stories.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## Heiaken (Feb 1, 2009)

Moxy, you are just hilarious


----------



## Moxy (Feb 1, 2009)

Naaaah, just bored


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_Moxy, you are just hilarious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Another vote for hilarious!


----------



## Moxy (Feb 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_Another vote for hilarious!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Girls, that's actually a compliment for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2 am and I'm gonna try to fall asleep. I'm a bit early (5 am is hours away), but first I'm gonna tell myself nicely to fall asleep and if that doesnt work, I'm gonna spank myself


----------



## Susanne (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Rbella + Bimbos = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 4ever._

 






 one more time!!

I have a cold again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is it summer yet?? Or at least spring? I am so tired of winter


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 2, 2009)

It's finally better here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The sun kicked some winter-ass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, am sneezing like an idiot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Susanne, what about your certification ?


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_






 one more time!!

I have a cold again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is it summer yet?? Or at least spring? I am so tired of winter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Get well soon, sweetie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 I am sick of the weather in Germany. I want Sunshine


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_It's finally better here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The sun kicked some winter-ass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, am sneezing like an idiot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Susanne, what about your certification ?_

 
Anvika, pleeeeeaaaaseeeee send us a little bit Sunshine to Germany


----------



## Susanne (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Get well soon, sweetie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 I am sick of the weather in Germany. I want Sunshine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Anvika, pleeeeeaaaaseeeee send us a little bit Sunshine to Germany 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you!!

Please, sunshine!!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_It's finally better here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The sun kicked some winter-ass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, am sneezing like an idiot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Susanne, what about your certification ?_

 
I got it Saturday evening. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have finished!!

It really was a nice evening.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Anvika, pleeeeeaaaaseeeee send us a little bit Sunshine to Germany 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
All packed and set to go .... Shipping will make it in a couple of days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Till then, here's some hugs


----------



## Susanne (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_All packed and set to go .... Shipping will make it in a couple of days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Till then, here's some hugs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 






 We are waiting!!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 2, 2009)

That is so cool, you must feel awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Congratulations girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, when do we get to see the pictures ?


----------



## Susanne (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_That is so cool, you must feel awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Congratulations girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, when do we get to see the pictures ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This was my look on Saturday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/p...1/#post1480933


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm checking these ... Pics are taking longer to load today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, I never asked what the certification was for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Silly me!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_I'm checking these ... Pics are taking longer to load today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, I never asked what the certification was for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Silly me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am finally a teacher now and allowed to teach on my own 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I already made my exams last November but had to wait to get the certification until now.


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 2, 2009)

You look awesome Susanne, really classy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And do you know what?! My MA gave me a Present on Saturday.... Parrot e/s I couldn't belive it, because I loved it in your looks. I will try it out the next days


----------



## Susanne (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_You look awesome Susanne, really classy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And do you know what?! *My MA gave me a Present on Saturday.... Parrot e/s I couldn't belive it, because I loved it in your looks.* I will try it out the next days  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 2, 2009)

Wow ... A teacher!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Go girl ... Jeez, now I feel all the more silly coz I complimented you for this look on FB 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, undoubtedly, you look very pretty


----------



## Susanne (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Wow ... A teacher!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Go girl ... Jeez, now I feel all the more silly coz I complimented you for this look on FB 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, undoubtedly, you look very pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

No... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_You look awesome Susanne, really classy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And do you know what?! My MA gave me a Present on Saturday.... Parrot e/s I couldn't belive it, because I loved it in your looks. I will try it out the next days  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Parrot as present 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 You lucky lucky! Waiting for your next FOTDs


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 2, 2009)

And those pearls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have a thing for them ... Just got another necklace myself


----------



## Susanne (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_And those pearls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have a thing for them ... Just got another necklace myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 I have two as well.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





 one more time!!

*I have a cold again.*





Is it summer yet?? Or at least spring? I am so tired of winter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 all the time.
Get well soon hun!





Good morning bimbos!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 2, 2009)

Good morning Jeanette!! I stay at home today, don't feel good.

Have a good day!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_You look awesome Susanne, really classy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And do you know what?! *My MA gave me a Present on Saturday.... Parrot e/s I couldn't belive it, because I loved it in your looks. I will try it out the next days*



_

 











I demand a FOTD with it!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 2, 2009)

Germany ... Just hang on ... Sunshine is on it's way


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 2, 2009)

You take care of that cold Susanne


----------



## Susanne (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_You take care of that cold Susanne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thank you!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 2, 2009)

Did you get only Redhead from BBR ? I thought Blonde looks pretty aaah-mazing too


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_












_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Parrot as present 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 You lucky lucky! Waiting for your next FOTDs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_











I demand a FOTD with it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
They have a drawer full with past LE stuff: Alexander Mcqueen, Naughty Nauticals, C-Shock etc.. I was allowed to pick up 3 thinghs: Parrot e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Bang on Blue e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and Hey Sailor l/g 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am so HAPPY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Germany ... Just hang on ... Sunshine is on it's way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_

 
Thank you sweetie


----------



## Moxy (Feb 2, 2009)

Babes does anyone want some snow? We have a bleeping Narnia here! Pumpkin wanted to go out and disappeared in snow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She ran back in and was like a snowman, I mean snowcat


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 2, 2009)

Moxy, can you send some ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It would be great ... Sunshine in Germany and snowfall in Delhi


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Babes does anyone want some snow? We have a bleeping Narnia here!* Pumpkin wanted to go out and disappeared in snow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She ran back in and was like a snowman, I mean snowcat*



_

 





 Aww Pumpkin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You don't have pictures of it, right?


----------



## Moxy (Feb 2, 2009)

^^ Aww no, no pics


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_^^ Aww no, no pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Then I have to imagine it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Awww Pumpkin!


----------



## nunu (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Girls, that's actually a compliment for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2 am and I'm gonna try to fall asleep. I'm a bit early (5 am is hours away), but first I'm gonna tell myself nicely to fall asleep and if that doesnt work, I'm gonna spank myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You are very hilairious!!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





 one more time!!

I have a cold again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is it summer yet?? Or at least spring? I am so tired of winter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_It's finally better here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The sun kicked some winter-ass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, am sneezing like an idiot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Susanne, what about your certification ?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Get well soon, sweetie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 I am sick of the weather in Germany. I want Sunshine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hope you girls get better soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am not in a good shape too


----------



## nunu (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I am finally a teacher now and allowed to teach on my own 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I already made my exams last November but had to wait to get the certification until now._

 
Congrats girl!!


----------



## Moxy (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_You are very hilairious!!!!
_

 
Why thank you. You're not bad yourself


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_You are very hilairious!!!!

Hope you girls get better soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*I am not in a good shape too*



_

 





 I hope you feel better soon hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bimbo magic for you!


----------



## nunu (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Me too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 all the time.
Get well soon hun!





Good morning bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hope you get well soon dear


----------



## nunu (Feb 2, 2009)

Thank you both girls, i have missed this place yesterday and most of today


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Hope you get well soon dear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_

 
Thank you hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You too!


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 2, 2009)

Ugh, it sound like Winter is kicking everyone in the butt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I hope everyone feels better soon!  So many people I know have had colds that have lasted for weeks this winter...including myself & my daughter, they just linger on & on & don't want to go away


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 2, 2009)

I haven't had a cold yet *knocks on wood* But I had the worst cold on fall, twise in a row, wasn't nice at all


----------



## Moxy (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_I haven't had a cold yet *knocks on wood*_

 
Me neither. *knocks on her head*


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_I haven't had a cold yet *knocks on wood* But I had the worst cold on fall, twise in a row, wasn't nice at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Me neither. *knocks on her head*_

 
Knock hard ladies!!! I don't want you to jinx yourselves!


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 2, 2009)

Njah, I usually get a cold at least twice a year. If it comes, then is comes.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_Knock hard ladies!!! I don't want you to jinx yourselves!_

 





  I hope it will help!


----------



## rbella (Feb 2, 2009)

Susanne!! Congratulations.  I am so happy for you.  You have worked so hard and deserve this so much!


----------



## Moxy (Feb 2, 2009)

Why doesn't my mum get my jokes? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




She brought home these huge chicken eggs and I said that those chickens need to have a C section to get them out. She didnt even smile


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 2, 2009)

Age difference? I get that a lot wiht my parents and even more with my bf's parents.


----------



## rbella (Feb 2, 2009)

I agree.  My mother never gets my jokes, but the poor thing laughs like crazy at everything I say just in case one is a joke.  I love her so much, she tries so hard to be hip.  I could say "I'm going to go have surgery to remove a blockage in my heart" and she would laugh, just in case.....

I think it comes from many years of us making fun of her for not getting any jokes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Poor mommy.


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 2, 2009)

^My mom's the same, she usually never get's any jokes but then sometimes she can be so witty and say the funniest things


----------



## clslvr6spd (Feb 2, 2009)

Hello my lovlies!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I missed you all!!

Have you guys seen this guy?
YouTube - Not Giving a Fuck!
My everyday motto! lol!

I had to show it to my mother yesterday! My mom needs to stop giving a fuck, lol!


----------



## Moxy (Feb 2, 2009)

So is my mom, she makes me laugh when I least expect it


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 2, 2009)

I have to stop reading this thread, my daughter is try to nap on my lap & I am laughing way to hard for her to fall asleep!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Did you get only Redhead from BBR ? I thought Blonde looks pretty aaah-mazing too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

Yes, I got Blonde as well!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Susanne!! Congratulations.  I am so happy for you.  You have worked so hard and deserve this so much!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you!!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_I have to stop reading this thread, my daughter is try to nap on my lap & I am laughing way to hard for her to fall asleep! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 






 We are all quiet now.


----------



## Moxy (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





 We are all quiet now._

 
Are we?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Are we? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















_

 





 Yes.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Are we? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















_

 










Jenntoz, I tried!!


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks Susanne!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My daughter never did wind up napping, but she is back on my lap now...I really need to buy her a recliner or something, lol
Moxy, my favorite part of your band are the 3 little dancers, they are too cute!


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh, Moxy, you rascal!


----------



## nunu (Feb 2, 2009)

Hello Everyone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you are all feeling much better. It's 2.30am and i'm not sleepy.


----------



## Moxy (Feb 2, 2009)

Aww Nora you cant sleep? That's ok, we're here for chatties


----------



## Moxy (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_Oh, Moxy, you rascal!_


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 2, 2009)

I have the opposite problem, its only 5:45pm & I want to go to bed now, lol.  I'm extra tired today though cause I had quite a few drinks at a friend's house last night watching the superbowl


----------



## nunu (Feb 2, 2009)

Wow it's almost 6pm there and it's almost 3am here :s

I might watch a bit of gossip girl and then go to bed hehehe


----------



## nunu (Feb 2, 2009)

Right ladies, i am off to bed. I hope you have a wonderfull evening. Good night and sweet dreams.

I hope i don't have another MAC dream!


----------



## Moxy (Feb 2, 2009)

Night night Nora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dream naughty dreams


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 2, 2009)

Sweet Dreams darling!


----------



## rbella (Feb 2, 2009)

I LOVE Gossip Girl.  But, I also love House.  And now they are on at the same time.  I am so screwed.


----------



## Moxy (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I LOVE Gossip Girl.  But, I also love House.  And now they are on at the same time.  I am so screwed._

 
House. He's such a grumpass it's too sexy for words.


----------



## gigglegirl (Feb 2, 2009)

Moxy you crack me up. like nearly every comment I read of yours, I deduce you are horny  is there a horny smiley? LOL


----------



## Susanne (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Hello Everyone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you are all feeling much better. It's 2.30am and i'm not sleepy._

 
Hi Nora. No, I still have a terrible cold. I will go to school today, we will see


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 3, 2009)

Aww, hey Susanne


----------



## Susanne (Feb 3, 2009)

Have a great day you all!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_House. *He's such a grumpass it's too sexy for words.*_

 








 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_Moxy you crack me up. like nearly every comment I read of yours, I deduce you are horny  is there a horny smiley? LOL_

 
Not a horny one but the naughty smiley fits: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Hi Nora. No, I still have a terrible cold. I will go to school today, we will see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Get well soon hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Have a great day you all!_

 
Thanks hun, you too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good morning bimbos!


----------



## darkishstar (Feb 3, 2009)

HEROES STARTED.
MUST WATCH.


Oh my. xD
Anyways!

I LOVE MUFE. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



F&B foundation is amazing, it lasted ALL day, didn't sweat off, and made my skin look amazing! I LOVE LOVE LOVE IT. Now I have to see if my skin reacts to it.


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 3, 2009)

I want MUFE too


----------



## nunu (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Hi Nora. No, I still have a terrible cold. I will go to school today, we will see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Get well soon dear!!





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_ 
Good morning bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Good morning and good afternoon (it's 3:12pm here) ladies.


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 3, 2009)

Good morning Jeanette, good afternoon Ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anvika you are great.... Your Sunshine is just arrived.... Yeah, the Sun is shining here in Germany 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But, I have to learn again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have an oral examination tomorrow <---- sounds naughty, right Moxy


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Good morning Jeanette, good afternoon Ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anvika you are great.... Your Sunshine is just arrived.... Yeah, the Sun is shining here in Germany 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But, I have to learn again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have an oral examination tomorrow <---- sounds naughty, right Moxy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 It did ??!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I'm so glad it's not freezing like yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ahem, ahem, oral exam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 It sounds greattt


----------



## darkishstar (Feb 3, 2009)

^^ Oral examination does sound dirty. Actually, anything involving the word oral usually sounds dirty.


----------



## darkishstar (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_I want MUFE too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Is it not readily available where you're from? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hi Nora! <3


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 3, 2009)

How's your prep btw Yagmur ? In all seriousness though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Okie, okie, all the best girl


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Is it not readily available where you're from? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
There's a few boutiques that sell MUFE (maybe about 5) in the whole country and it costs a ton and I'm pretty sure they don't sell the HD foundation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've never actually been in the store that sell's MUFE in Helsinki where I go to Uni (that's about 40 mins bussride from where I live) since I've always felt that those tiny pro-oriented make up stores are quite intimidating.


----------



## Moxy (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_Moxy you crack me up. like nearly every comment I read of yours, I deduce you are horny  is there a horny smiley? LOL_

 
Dont you know horny is my middle name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love my alter ego. Moxy Horny Bamboozled 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_I have an oral examination tomorrow <---- sounds naughty, right Moxy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sounds perfect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Who's the lucky professor?


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 3, 2009)

not so good, too much Specktra...

But, if my oral examination were about the upcoming LE from MAC, then I would definitely romp through it


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Sounds perfect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Who's the lucky professor? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's not just one Professor, there are two


----------



## nunu (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_It's not just one Professor, there are two 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 






And moxy i love your new name!!







 to everyone!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 3, 2009)

Nora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yagmur, I bet we'd all pass the MAC exam with flying colours


----------



## Moxy (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_It's not just one Professor, there are two 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Lucky bastards 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_






And moxy i love your new name!!







 to everyone!_

 
Heya babe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ah yes, my name rocks your socks heehee!


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Yagmur, I bet we'd all pass the MAC exam with flying colours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
True, thank you Specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Lucky bastards 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Moxy (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh by the way, I had wild dreams lastnight (not that anyone asked, but still, in case you're bored 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

I was in my Uni elevator, going to the 3rd floor when a man entered (I wish I remembered who it was!!), stopped the elevator and started kissing me. It all went to monkey business from there. Mmmmmmm i like my brain.


----------



## nunu (Feb 3, 2009)

^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think you need to be eheem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ASAP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Luckily no mac dreams for me last night, 2 dreams in a space of 3 nights was starting to freak me out, Phew!


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Oh by the way, I had wild dreams lastnight (not that anyone asked, but still, in case you're bored 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

I was in my Uni elevator, going to the 3rd floor when a man entered (I wish I remembered who it was!!), stopped the elevator and started kissing me. It all went to monkey business from there. Mmmmmmm i like my brain._

 
Moxy Horny Bamboozled is the right Name for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Moxy you need your man!!! Go and get a ticket to UK to visit him


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 3, 2009)

You don't need to wait for us to ask you Moxy ... Moxy's wild dreams are a big hit now


----------



## nunu (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Moxy Horny Bamboozled is the right Name for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Moxy you need your man!!!* Go and get a ticket to UK to visit him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Lol, that's what i just said!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 3, 2009)

Guys, guys, guys ... my bro got all my MAC stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 I can't wait to see it all on 20th


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Guys, guys, guys ... my bro got all my MAC stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 I can't wait to see it all on 20th 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














_

 
Yay!!!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Yay!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 

More yay


----------



## Moxy (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think you need to be eheem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ASAP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Amen to that, sista. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Moxy Horny Bamboozled is the right Name for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Moxy you need your man!!! Go and get a ticket to UK to visit him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have my ticket ready, I'm flying in 4 days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_





 You don't need to wait for us to ask you Moxy ... Moxy's wild dreams are a big hit now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
Girl you have no idea...my dreams are the biggest porn industry ever made. In my dreams I've tried out all the man I know or heard of. So if you're interested in any and their performance, just let me know.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Lol, that's what i just said!_

 
What she said!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_
Girl you have no idea...my dreams are the biggest porn industry ever made. In my dreams I've tried out all the man I know or heard of. So if you're interested in any and their performance, just let me know.
_

 






 Oh, I'm verry interested. Single is not a good state to be in when you get horny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Atleast, you got a man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Girl, you get your mind porn out on a video and see me buy a million copies


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 3, 2009)

Gotta go home now ... Catcha babes later


----------



## nunu (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Guys, guys, guys ... my bro got all my MAC stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 I can't wait to see it all on 20th 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














_

 
YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY was it BBR? iF SO then i'm going to be getting sooooon


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Guys, guys, guys ... my bro got all my MAC stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 I can't wait to see it all on 20th 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














_

 
Yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What did he get for you?


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Girl you have no idea...my dreams are the biggest porn industry ever made. In my dreams I've tried out all the man I know or heard of. So if you're interested in any and their performance, just let me know._

 
You are too funny! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lucky Girl, just 4 more naughty dreams 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anvika, what did your Brother get for you?


----------



## Moxy (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_





 Oh, I'm verry interested. Single is not a good state to be in when you get horny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Atleast, you got a man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Girl, you get your mind porn out on a video and see me buy a million copies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'll just plug myself to the VCR and make you a tape 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's true though. My best mate asks me every morning who was my night's victim. Sometimes he'll play around in the evening, sending me photos of ugly obese men cuz he hopes I'll dream about them. I'm thankful he never asked about himself though. Best mates ARE best mates for a reason


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_It's true though. My best mate asks me every morning who was my night's victim. *Sometimes he'll play around in the evening, sending me photos of ugly obese men cuz he hopes I'll dream about them.* I'm thankful he never asked about himself though. Best mates ARE best mates for a reason 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Is it working?


----------



## Moxy (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_





 Is it working?_

 





Sometimes, yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I bloody hate him on those days.


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 3, 2009)

Good Morning bimbos


----------



## Moxy (Feb 3, 2009)

Morning!! :tea: heehee


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 3, 2009)

Moxy, I jsut read that you are going to get some freaky hamster loving in 4 days! Thats so great for you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Am I the only one who HATES the new MAC site? I just went to see it the cremeteam stuff was available & I just really HATE it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The new stuff isn't there yet, btw


----------



## nunu (Feb 3, 2009)

jenntoz, morning to ya!

Lucky for me i jst check out the UK site..

I had a look at the US one and i'm not going back there again, i'll stay loyal to the uk one


----------



## Moxy (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_Moxy, I jsut read that you are going to get some freaky hamster loving in 4 days! Thats so great for you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
Hell yeah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I cant wait. Thanks to everyone for being so supportive.

  Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_Am I the only one who HATES the new MAC site? I just went to see it the cremeteam stuff was available & I just really HATE it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The new stuff isn't there yet, btw_

 
Yesssss OMG I hate it!!!! Like Nora said, thank god the UK site wasnt changed yet.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_Good Morning bimbos



_

 
Good morning Jenn! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_Am I the only one who HATES the new MAC site? I just went to see it the cremeteam stuff was available & I just really HATE it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The new stuff isn't there yet, btw_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_jenntoz, morning to ya!

Lucky for me i jst check out the UK site..

I had a look at the US one and i'm not going back there again, i'll stay loyal to the uk one
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Yesssss OMG I hate it!!!! Like Nora said, thank god the UK site wasnt changed yet._

 
I guess they will change all the other MAC websites soon too. I am not really looking forward to it because with the shop included I don't really like it. Without the shop I would.

Here in Germany MAC doesn't have an online shop on the german website - just on the Douglas website. But the shop is managed by MAC and is on MACs server/webspace and only included in the Douglas site.
I have no idea how they will manage the MAC shop if they change the website like the US one because Douglas has fixed with etc.


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 3, 2009)

Why is some ass on ebay selling the Spiced Chocolate quad for $125?  Anyone else think thats just a little high?


----------



## Moxy (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_Why is some ass on ebay selling the Spiced Chocolate quad for $125?  Anyone else think thats just a little high?_

 
Just a little yes. Maybe $123 is a better price


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Just a little yes. Maybe $123 is a better price 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
$124 would be fine too but $125? No way!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY was it BBR? iF SO then i'm going to be getting sooooon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_

 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What did he get for you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_You are too funny! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lucky Girl, just 4 more naughty dreams 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anvika, what did your Brother get for you?_

 
Honestly, I gave him a looooooooong list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wonder if he got BBR coz when I asked him what he got, he was like, I don't know, ALL OF IT!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yay for me!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want my MAC now


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_I'll just plug myself to the VCR and make you a tape 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's true though. My best mate asks me every morning who was my night's victim. Sometimes he'll play around in the evening, sending me photos of ugly obese men cuz he hopes I'll dream about them. I'm thankful he never asked about himself though. Best mates ARE best mates for a reason 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Now, that is a verry good idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Best mates ARE best mates for a reason*








 Oh, you sure gotta remember tonight's dream ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want that video


----------



## Susanne (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi bimbos! My cold got worse... I will stay at home until Friday... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My MA will have update tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait what she is going to tell me about German release dates 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am watching CSI Miami right now BTW. An older season.


----------



## nunu (Feb 3, 2009)

Aww. get well soon dear and don't over work yourself.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Hi bimbos! *My cold got worse... I will stay at home until Friday... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*

My MA will have update tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait what she is going to tell me about German release dates 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am watching CSI Miami right now BTW. An older season._

 
I am so sorry hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope you will feel better soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












 I am looking forward to the update of your MA!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_I am so sorry hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope you will feel better soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












 I am looking forward to the update of your MA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you! 

I hope to talk to her on Friday!


----------



## darkishstar (Feb 3, 2009)

Susanne, I hope you feel better!

Anyways, soooooo me and that boy are going on a date because I asked him to our date night!!!!!!! I'm so excited! <3 And he said he's expecting to have lots of fun! AHHHHH, oh heart be still!!!!


----------



## darkishstar (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_There's a few boutiques that sell MUFE (maybe about 5) in the whole country and it costs a ton and I'm pretty sure they don't sell the HD foundation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've never actually been in the store that sell's MUFE in Helsinki where I go to Uni (that's about 40 mins bussride from where I live) since I've always felt that those tiny pro-oriented make up stores are quite intimidating._

 
Awww, that sucks! Maybe you should get someone to CP? It's not that easy to get it in general I think. I HAVE to buy it online. I wish I could just go to a store, but I hardly ever go to Sephora.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_It's not just one Professor, there are two 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ow ow owwwwwwwwww go you! <3 HHHAHAHAHA

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Oh by the way, I had wild dreams lastnight (not that anyone asked, but still, in case you're bored 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

I was in my Uni elevator, going to the 3rd floor when a man entered (I wish I remembered who it was!!), stopped the elevator and started kissing me. It all went to monkey business from there. Mmmmmmm i like my brain._

 
Dude, everytime you dreams like this, you HAVE to tell us. Okies? I'll share if you share! HHAHAHA

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Guys, guys, guys ... my bro got all my MAC stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 I can't wait to see it all on 20th 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














_

 
Yaaaaaay!!!!


----------



## nunu (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Susanne, I hope you feel better!

Anyways, soooooo me and that boy are going on a date because I asked him to our date night!!!!!!! I'm so excited! <3 And he said he's expecting to have lots of fun! AHHHHH, oh heart be still!!!!_

 

Yay you finally asked him out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Have fun!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Susanne, I hope you feel better!

Anyways, soooooo me and that boy are going on a date because I asked him to our date night!!!!!!! I'm so excited! <3 And he said he's expecting to have lots of fun! AHHHHH, oh heart be still!!!!_

 
Yay!


----------



## Moxy (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Anyways, soooooo me and that boy are going on a date because I asked him to our date night!!!!!!! I'm so excited! <3 And he said he's expecting to have lots of fun! AHHHHH, oh heart be still!!!!_

 
Good girl!!!! We're proud of you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Dude, everytime you dreams like this, you HAVE to tell us. Okies? I'll share if you share! HHAHAHA_

 
Will do


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Hi bimbos! My cold got worse... I will stay at home until Friday... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My MA will have update tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait what she is going to tell me about German release dates 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am watching CSI Miami right now BTW. An older season._

 
Hope you feel better dear! Sending hugs


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_ 
Am I the only one who HATES the new MAC site? I just went to see it the cremeteam stuff was available & I just really HATE it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The new stuff isn't there yet, btw_

 
Ah, I know I'm late, & that I already said this earlier in another thread...but I REALLY HATE the MAC site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















    <--------- I feel like this every time I go there


----------



## darkishstar (Feb 3, 2009)

^^Dude, me too! And the no ToD is the worst part!


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Hi bimbos! My cold got worse... I will stay at home until Friday... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My MA will have update tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait what she is going to tell me about German release dates 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am watching CSI Miami right now BTW. An older season._

 
I hope you feel better soon!  Lots of rest will help...and while you're home you can enjoy all the swatches & reviews we will be getting


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Susanne, I hope you feel better!

Anyways, soooooo me and that boy are going on a date because I asked him to our date night!!!!!!! I'm so excited! <3 And he said he's expecting to have lots of fun! AHHHHH, oh heart be still!!!!_

 
Yay!  Have a great time on your date!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Ah, I know I'm late, & that I already said this earlier in another thread...but I REALLY HATE the MAC site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















    <--------- I feel like this every time I go there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_^^Dude, me too! And the no ToD is the worst part!_

 
Ugh, wtf...why did they have to go & change it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Its so horrible!  And how come only the US site got changed?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  We are the guinea pigs to test it out?  Even macpro hasn't been changed, its so strange.

OMG Jeanette!!!  I love your new bunny!!!  Its the cutest thing ever!!! I want to snuggle it & give it kisses!  It makes me feel all warm & fuzzy!


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 3, 2009)

Well, obviously mac has received tons of complaints, so why not just change it back to the old one (it should have been backed up) & then just change to graphics???

Yeah, I want to hug & kiss the bunny too


----------



## rbella (Feb 4, 2009)

^^^Love you with all my heart, elegant.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 4, 2009)

Good morning! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My nose is driving my nuts too. I need 4 to 5 tissues a minute. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_
OMG Jeanette!!!  I love your new bunny!!!  Its the cutest thing ever!!! I want to snuggle it & give it kisses!  It makes me feel all warm & fuzzy!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Yeah, I want to hug & kiss the bunny too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Love you all!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_I hope you feel better soon!  Lots of rest will help...and while you're home you can enjoy all the swatches & reviews we will be getting


_


----------



## Moxy (Feb 4, 2009)

Hello bimbos  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just got back from the city where I saw my mates before going to UK in 3 days. We saw such a pretty girl with orange face and bleached hair and nude lipstick which clashed magnificently with the orange face. Poor thing, how pretty could she be otherwise!

Nothing particularly fun in the dream department. Just hugging one of the mates from Uni, but he was a real gentleman LOL.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Hello bimbos  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just got back from the city where I saw my mates before going to UK in 3 days. We saw such a pretty girl with orange face and bleached hair and nude lipstick which clashed magnificently with the orange face. Poor thing, how pretty could she be otherwise!

Nothing particularly fun in the dream department. Just hugging one of the mates from Uni, but he was a real gentleman LOL. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hello Moxy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Wow.. orange face.. poor girl. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I need some breakfast asap. It is 2 pm here!


----------



## Moxy (Feb 4, 2009)

Yeah, tanning beds abuse I suppose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Heehee I just had some scrambled eggs with cheese. A proper calorie bomb! And I'm chuffed cuz my Zoya Moxie nailpolish has been shipped!!!


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 4, 2009)

Good morning bimbos!  Just got through reading all the HK reviews & looking at the swatches.  Watch this... temptalia!  How come we can say it now?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 4, 2009)

temptalia, temptalia, temptalia. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Good morning Jenn!


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 4, 2009)

Orange faces & blonde hair...I'm afraid I was guilty of that at one point, yuck!  But I never matched it with the clashing nude lip, I knew that was a VERY bad look, lol.
Everyone is still not feeling well?  Maybe its from all the Specktra group hugs?


----------



## Moxy (Feb 4, 2009)

Temptalia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Meh, I'm gonna stick to the biggie foot


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Yeah, tanning beds abuse I suppose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Heehee I just had some *scrambled eggs with cheese.* A proper calorie bomb! And I'm chuffed cuz my Zoya Moxie nailpolish has been shipped!!!_

 





 Yay for the nailpolish!


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_temptalia, temptalia, temptalia. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Good morning Jenn!_

 
Good morning!  We're watching Finding Nemo again...my kid loves fish

Isn't it so weird we can say it?  I saw someone posted her swatches in the swatch thread, its really weird to see it written here! TEMPTALIA!!!


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 4, 2009)

I love Mr Biggie Foot.  He should be wearing a HK head like Daniel, lol


----------



## Moxy (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_Good morning!  We're watching Finding Nemo again...my kid loves fish_

 
I dont know what is it with Finding Nemo, but whenever my man and I watch it we get to do _other_ stuff once they come to the "jelly fish chase" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've only seen the whole cartoon once because he wasnt there. It's a cool cartoon though


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 4, 2009)

Laurel is obsessed, we have to watch it at least twice every day


----------



## Moxy (Feb 4, 2009)

I suppose we all have our fave cartoon as kids. Mine was Bambi. I still cry a river when his mommy gets killed.


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 4, 2009)

Funny story... when I was a kid & my mom took me to see Bambi my mom knew what was coming so she said it was time to use the potty.  So I never knew Bambi's mom got killed until I went to college & someone mentioned it, lol.  You know, it was one of those drunk conversations of did you cry when....  I was all buzzed  & called my mom all teary like why did you hide it from me!?! Waaaaaahhh!!!


----------



## Moxy (Feb 4, 2009)

^^ Not quite the same thing, but my man only recently found out that his bunny didnt run away when he was 10, but it died. He was kinda upset


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 4, 2009)

Aw!!! Sad for him


----------



## Moxy (Feb 4, 2009)

I just received my Everyday Minerals lose eyeshadow samples. They look so pretty it's unbelievable. I'm charging my camera so I can take pics, I can only hope their awesomeness will show!


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 4, 2009)

I love Finding Nemo but my all time fav has to be Lion King, I've seen it like ten times and every time I watch it I cry like a baby when Simbas father dies


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_I love Finding Nemo but my all time fav has to be Lion King, I've seen it like ten times and every time I watch it I cry like a baby when Simbas father dies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
WHAT!?! Simba's father dies!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Haha, I'm just kidding...I knew about that Disney death


----------



## panther27 (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_Good morning bimbos! Just got through reading all the HK reviews & looking at the swatches. Watch this... temptalia! How come we can say it now?_

 
huh!?temptalia temptalia,that is so weird


----------



## Moxy (Feb 4, 2009)

I just showed my today's fotd to my best mate and he said it's enough to give any guy a hard on. Now THAT's what I call an ego boost 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









He does have a bday in 2 days, he might be just wanting a nice gift 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_





 I just showed my today's fotd to my best mate and he said it's enough to give any guy a hard on. Now THAT's what I call an ego boost 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









*He does have a bday in 2 days, he might be just wanting a nice gift*





._

 





 But he already recieved a gift from you:

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_ ... he said it's enough to give *any guy a hard on.*  ..._

 
So including him, right?


----------



## Moxy (Feb 4, 2009)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL Jeanette!!!!!!!! Hahaha you so naughty.
He has a girl. A very awful one, but if he's happy I'm happy. Dont know about the gift though, but I have time cuz I wont see him til I get back from England.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_*LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL Jeanette!!!!!!!! Hahaha you so naughty.*
He has a girl. A very awful one, but if he's happy I'm happy. Dont know about the gift though, but I have time cuz I wont see him til I get back from England._

 
Meeee?


----------



## Susanne (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_huh!?temptalia temptalia,that is so weird
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Moxy (Feb 4, 2009)

Oh dear, I cant stop giggling. Have you guys seen this? (sorry for the post if you had)

When Obama was made president, Veet company made an add:


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Oh dear, I cant stop giggling. Have you guys seen this? (sorry for the post if you had)

When Obama was made president, Veet company made an add: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 








 Can't stop to laugh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's so great


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Susanne, I hope you feel better!

Anyways, soooooo me and that boy are going on a date because I asked him to our date night!!!!!!! I'm so excited! <3 And he said he's expecting to have lots of fun! AHHHHH, oh heart be still!!!!_

 
Yay!! Am so glad you did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I always tell people to go ahead and be direct. It does ALWAYS help


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Hello bimbos  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nothing particularly fun in the dream department. Just hugging one of the mates from Uni, but he was a real gentleman LOL. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aww, c'mon Moxy, a hug ??!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Don't know about him being a gentleman, but you sure turned out to be a lady


----------



## nunu (Feb 5, 2009)

Morning girls!! 

I can't beleive i have been away from specktra for a whole daay! I have missed you all! Yes it took me aaaaaaaaages to read the HK thread. I am so excited for you girls and myself about HK but just let me get my BBR haul first then i'll be more excited. 


I will try to NEVER part from specktra for 1 whole day because i have suffered from speckta withdrawal, only had 3 hours of sleep just to ake up and check out the new posts! 

Adina, Elaine, Tameva, clslvr6spd and others who have reviewd the HK, posted swatches EVERYTHING. THANK YOU ALL SOOO BLOODY MUCH I love you all.

The reason i have been away is that today (Thursday) Is my brother's engagement party so me and the family where getting the house ready to host the event. I get my eyebrows threaded, get my nails done and all that jazz and also made loads of CD's then had to apply henna to my hands and that took ages because i had to wait for it to dry and i cou;dn't use my laptop because i wouldn't have been able to type!!!!. I just went 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not being able to log in!

I doubt that i would be able to log in to specktra tonight because the event is tonight. I have yet to get my hair and make up done.

I will post pictures on my FB if you are interested girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Audrey i am so sorry for you sweetie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jeanette, Moxy, dreamer, anvika, Ohnna and Jenn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you girls and i miss our daily chats. I will be back maybe friday or saturday, once i recover from all this!

Heart you all bimbo's and i missed you really, from the bottom of my heart.

LOVE YOU ALL and THANK YOU for making this place awesome.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 5, 2009)

Nora, we are always interested in checking out pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Have lots of fun you


----------



## nunu (Feb 5, 2009)

I'll be sure to post them love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thank you! Look forward to catching up after all this is over!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 5, 2009)

We'll be waiting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Go, get some pretty on now


----------



## nunu (Feb 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_We'll be waiting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Go, get some pretty on now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 5, 2009)

Aww, now I believe you totally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You sent me FB love too


----------



## nunu (Feb 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Aww, now I believe you totally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You sent me FB love too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 








FB rocks!!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 5, 2009)

FB rocks but, Specktra is the rock God 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or Goddess ??!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 5, 2009)

Nora! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I miss you too hun and I am looking forward to your specktra comeback! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I am looking forward to your BBR haul hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Good morning bimbos!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 5, 2009)

Morning Jeanette


----------



## Susanne (Feb 5, 2009)

Good morning everyone!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 5, 2009)

Morning Anvika and Susanne


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey Susanne ... How're you both feeling today ?


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_Why is some ass on ebay selling the Spiced Chocolate quad for $125? Anyone else think thats just a little high?_

 
Come on, baby needs a new pair o shoes!


----------



## Moxy (Feb 5, 2009)

Hallo Nora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and other Bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's 12.30 and I just got up cuz I was up til 5 am. My sis and I are getting our nails done later


----------



## Susanne (Feb 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Hey Susanne ... How're you both feeling today ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I feel a bit better. I am glad I decided to stay at home!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I feel a bit better. I am glad I decided to stay at home!_

 
Good girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hey Moxy, how did you dream last night ?


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 5, 2009)

Good Morning Lovlies!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nora I hope the party tongiht is wonderful!  Have a great time
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The HK thread is really building up some momentum, it took quite a while just to read from last night.


----------



## Moxy (Feb 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Hey Moxy, how did you dream last night ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
Hey, every girl needs to rest too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My jaw hurts LOL!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_The HK thread is really building up some momentum, it took quite a while just to read from last night._

 
True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I cant be bothered tbh, because every 3rd post is "is Tippy ok for a NW/C..."


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_Good Morning Lovlies!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nora I hope the party tongiht is wonderful!  Have a great time
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The HK thread is really building up some momentum, it took quite a while just to read from last night._

 

Good morning Jenn! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Moxy! Yeah the Tippy question. I don't care if the BPB from HK will work with my skintone. I will make them work. They are BPB - I have to have them.. both!


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 5, 2009)

Laurel can now open my tendertones & I keep one by the computer & she managed to grab it & was wearing it on her lips(all around her lips) & telling me mommy, beautiful lips...I never realized how pigmented a tendertone can be, lol


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_Laurel can now open my tendertones & I keep one by the computer & she managed to grab it & was wearing it on her lips(all around her lips) & telling me mommy, beautiful lips...I never realized how pigmented a tendertone can be, lol_

 
Aww!


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 5, 2009)

Here, I uploaded a pic, cause its funny & makeup related.  Only click if you want to a good view up her nose, lol


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_Here, I uploaded a pic, cause its funny & makeup related.  Only click if you want to a good view up her nose, lol


_

 





 Wow you are right! I had no idea a Tendertone can be that pigmented! She looks so cute and proud!


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 5, 2009)

She was so proud of her beautiful lips, she even insisted on going in to the bathroom where my husband was, um, sitting down at the time, to show him


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 5, 2009)

And yes, Pukcker tendertone can be very pigmented when you apply about 1/3 of the jar to your face


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_She was so proud of her beautiful lips, she even insisted on going in to the bathroom where my husband was, um, sitting down at the time, to show him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_And yes, Pukcker tendertone can be very pigmented when you apply about 1/3 of the jar to your face
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## rbella (Feb 5, 2009)

Ok, seriously??????? Nunu???????? Is there a reason why you NEVER say you love me in your posts?????????????  You have forgotten me every time you make a list of people you love.  I feel officially shunned.  I am off to whimper in the corner and hold myself whilst shivering because of the cold I am feeling from all the lonliness.  The terrible, terrible lonliness.....


----------



## Moxy (Feb 5, 2009)

Awww Danelle dont be sad, let's all make a big Specktra pile!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Awww Danelle dont be sad, let's all make a big Specktra pile!




_

 
Yay! *jumps on*


----------



## rbella (Feb 5, 2009)

OMG, Moxy!! I love the Specktra pile.  It makes me feel so warm and tingly.  In really good places.


----------



## Moxy (Feb 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_  It makes me feel so warm and tingly.  In really good places._

 
Hahahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You know what's the best? That in a bit over 2 days I'm gonna BE warm and tingly because of a _guy_


----------



## rbella (Feb 5, 2009)

Very good!!!  guys are pretty good to have around for that!!


----------



## Moxy (Feb 5, 2009)

Yes, my dear Hamster. I'm almost there.


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Yay! *jumps on* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Yay! Me too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_






Yes, my dear Hamster. I'm almost there._

 
This might be the cutest thing EVER!!!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Hey, every girl needs to rest too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My jaw hurts LOL!
_

 





 Well, that is true ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dreams now!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Ok, seriously??????? Nunu???????? Is there a reason why you NEVER say you love me in your posts?????????????  You have forgotten me every time you make a list of people you love.  I feel officially shunned.  I am off to whimper in the corner and hold myself whilst shivering because of the cold I am feeling from all the lonliness.  The terrible, terrible lonliness....._

 
Aww, Danelle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 Well, she forgot me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, what the heck, the excitement of getting all pretty can do stuff!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Hahahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You know what's the best? That in a bit over 2 days I'm gonna *BE* warm and tingly because of a guy



_

 
how pathetic is it that when I saw the capitalized BE, I thought you were talking about Bare Escentuals.

SEE WHAT YOU'VE DONE TO ME SPECKTRA! ALL I THINK ABOUT IS MAKEUP.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## Moxy (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_when I saw the capitalized BE, I thought you were talking about Bare Escentuals._


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 6, 2009)

Hey Moxy


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Feb 6, 2009)

_Snips and Snails, and Puppy Dog Tails..._

For the uninitiated - I introduce you to Fred Figglehorn!

He's soooo funny to me! I think you might adore him too!







fredfigglehorn.com 

YouTube - Fred's Channel


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Snips and Snails, and Puppy Dog Tails...

For the uninitiated - I introduce you to Fred Figglehorn!

He's soooo funny to me! I think you might adore him too!


fredfigglehorn.com 

YouTube - Fred's Channel






















_

 
YouTube - makemebad35's Channel


Reminds me of this guy, watch the crazy reaction and crazy driver...

oh yeah, if at work put on low volume!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 6, 2009)

Office and no you tube 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Doesn't this equal some kind of harassment ?


----------



## Moxy (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_





 Hey Moxy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





  Heya!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 6, 2009)

Infact, hey everyone


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_YouTube - makemebad35's Channel

Reminds me of this guy, watch the crazy reaction and crazy driver..._

 
Ummmm...NOOOOOO!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not even in the same league!

This guy makes fun of Fred... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...and he has a potty mouth!


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Ummmm...NOOOOOO!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not even in the same league!

This guy makes fun of Fred... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...and he's has a potty mouth!

A_

 
well sheesh, no need to yell at me


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_well sheesh, no need to yell at me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 6, 2009)

Where's all of Germany today ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Are you guys any better now ?
Ohnna, are you fine now ?


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 6, 2009)

ok, so I think I'm going to finally make my entrance into the bimbo thread if you guys will have me?  For what it's worth I've collected almost all of the original dazzleglasses


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 6, 2009)

You didn't need to do that to get in here


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 6, 2009)

Oh, I know I didnt need to collect them but they are just so gorgeous and addicting that I just had to!!


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Where's all of Germany today ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Are you guys any better now ?
Ohnna, are you fine now ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_

 
Nope. I'm still woman
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... it should pass


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Oh, I know I didnt need to collect them but they are just so gorgeous and addicting that I just had to!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Whew, good to hear, I haven't bought one yet
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 whoops, it slipped!


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 6, 2009)

^^ omg, I swear I couldnt live without my dazzleglass!! *shields my babies from the harsh words*


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_^^ omg, I swear I couldnt live without my dazzleglass!! *shields my babies from the harsh words*_

 
I'll try and watch my language.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_Nope. I'm still woman
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





... it should pass
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





Yup, it will woman


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_I'll try and watch my language._

 
You will ??!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Noooooooooo


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_I'll try and watch my language._


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_*Where's all of Germany today ?*





 Are you guys any better now ?
Ohnna, are you fine now ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_

 
Here, here, here I am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hello Bimbos, how are you all?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 6, 2009)

Here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Good morning/afternoon/evening/night bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just came home from a trip to the Pro Store today and as always more stuff landed in my bag than planned! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am soo happy about the Lavender Whip backup! It is such a stunning color! Also the foundation wasn't really planned but I had to buy the Studio Sculpt today too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The only planned things were Surreal e/s and a new 15 pan pro palette. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now I need some breakfast at 3pm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and some coffee. I just had water all day!


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 6, 2009)

Hello Hello!!!
Sounds like I'mnot the only one getting a Lavender Whip backup... but Ialso wantFashion Mews from HK, I don't really know if I need 3 lavenders?  I'm actually thinking about passing on FM & getting just the LW backup. Ugh, too much heavy thinking & I haven't finished my coffee yet


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 6, 2009)

Hello Jenn! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Till this noon I had said three lavender lipsticks? Not really. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But now I have to say: yes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Lavender is a baby-purple after all too!


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 6, 2009)

After getting my LW last night I really want another...I wish it wasn't LE, it would make things so much easier.  MAC is so annoying for coming out with 2 LE colors so similar on top of each other


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_After getting my LW last night I really want another...  * I wish it wasn't LE, it would make things so much easier. MAC is so annoying for coming out with 2 LE colors so similar on top of each other*



_


----------



## rbella (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi Bitches! I mean, Bimbos!!


----------



## Moxy (Feb 6, 2009)

Yo wazzup pimp.

Gotta go back to packing!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi Danelle!


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi, darlings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been pondering what Dior quint I want to get. I'm trying to decide between, Myriad, Sunset Cafe, Stylish Move, Earth Tones and Water Mist but I can't decide


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 6, 2009)

Hey Heidi! Sorry that I can't help you with the Dior quints. I don't own any.


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 6, 2009)

I only have one Twilight, it's divine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got it at 10% off. I don't have to funds to buy full priced ones, but those that I listed are second hand to much better suited to my budget


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 6, 2009)

OK, I dropped Earth Tones and Water Mist. These are the one's left:
Myriad http://img.makeupalley.com/4/7/9/5/614153.jpeg
Sunset Cafe http://img.makeupalley.com/1/9/3/4/992038.JPG
Stylish Move http://img.makeupalley.com/4/6/1/2/541020.jpeg


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 6, 2009)

Wow they look all stunning but this one immediately got my attention!
This and Myriad are my favourites from the pictures. Wow.. I am still drooling.


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 6, 2009)

I had a feeling that you would love Stylish Move 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sadly the quint are allmost 62€ in here, talk about pricey


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_Here, I uploaded a pic, cause its funny & makeup related.  Only click if you want to a good view up her nose, lol


_

 
OMG...that's exactly how I wear mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




She is sooooooo adorable!!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_I had a feeling that you would love Stylish Move 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Sadly the quint are allmost 62€ in here, talk about pricey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
62€? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I just checked Douglas and they are 49€ here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But they don't have any of your three. Ohh Stylish Move. The purple/burgundy is calling my name.


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 6, 2009)

I think Stylish Move is perm and the other those were LE. I'm looking to buy those from a finnish beauty site and second hand, save's me a punch of money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://beauty.dior.com/de/de/base.ht...html?event=1.1 Here's Dior official Deutsch site.

wow, 49€ that's lot less! usually german prices are only a bit cheaper than finnish prices..


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_OMG...that's exactly how I wear mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




She is sooooooo adorable!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL, I knew it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks... she gets it from me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





My vote is for either Stylish Move or Sunset Cafe...do you have access to Golds or Iridescent Leather? Those 2 are my favorites!


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 6, 2009)

^No Golds or IL. IL seems gorgeous but I think Golds might be a bit too warm for me right now.


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm addicted to neutrals & golds...I just got Parisian Lights & ElLegante...love them too.


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 6, 2009)

I've been drooling those too, but price it just too high, all though I have -10€ cupong that I could use for them but stil..


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_LOL, I knew it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks... she gets it from me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
ya know, you have a few drinks...start applying your favorite gloss, you think its _on_ your lips...then you run off to try to find something on that awful mac site...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Does she have your personality?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_*I think Stylish Move is perm* and the other those were LE. I'm looking to buy those from a finnish beauty site and second hand, save's me a punch of money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://beauty.dior.com/de/de/base.ht...html?event=1.1 Here's Dior official Deutsch site._

 





 Yay great news! I probably will get Stylish Move in the next couple of months then! Thank you for the link! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_wow, 49€ that's lot less! usually german prices are only a bit cheaper than finnish prices.._

 
I was surprised too! That is such a huge difference!


----------



## rbella (Feb 6, 2009)

I love Sunset Cafe.  That totally gets my vote!!


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 6, 2009)

How warm Sunset Cafe is, would it clash too badly with my cool toned bright red hair?


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_ya know, you have a few drinks...start applying your favorite gloss, you think its on your lips...then you run off to try to find something on that awful mac site...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Does she have your personality?_

 
She has Satan's personality
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_How warm Sunset Cafe is, would it clash too badly wiht my cool toned bright red hair?_

 
I still don't know the difference between warm & cool...MAC has me all twisted up
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I do think Stylish Move would go nice on you


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm getting Stylish Move as a mini palette to test how I like it on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I'm between Myriad and Sunset Cafe.


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 7, 2009)

Hello Bimbos!  Just checking in to see how everyone is today... it's currently 3pm here and I'm just taking a break from packing up the house.

Thank god it's starting to cool down now and the cool change has kicked in... I couldnt deal with it being 41 degrees all day when I'm packing the house up!!


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 7, 2009)

Oh, and Heidi - Sunset Cafe gets my vote too... it looks very versatile with those colours and like you would get a lot of different looks out of the one quint.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Hello Bimbos!  Just checking in to see how everyone is today... it's currently 3pm here and I'm just taking a break from packing up the house.

Thank god it's starting to cool down now and the cool change has kicked in... I couldnt deal with it being 41 degrees all day when I'm packing the house up!!_

 





 It's hot there ??!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wow, only the thought of summer makes me wish winter would just stay longer


----------



## Moxy (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey girls!

I'm travelling to UK today. Airports and buses are operating again and weather conditions are good, so with a bit of luck I should be able to do everything the way I planned it and booked it.

I still have some tome before I leave, but just so you know - I wont be away for 12 days straight; Liam has to go to work so I'll be here every weekday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Right now I'm cuddling with Pumpkin, she beat up the suitcase...i dont think she wants me to go


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 7, 2009)

Have fun and enjoy your trip.... But I am sure you will


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Hey girls!

I'm travelling to UK today. Airports and buses are operating again and weather conditions are good, so with a bit of luck I should be able to do everything the way I planned it and booked it.

I still have some tome before I leave, but just so you know - I wont be away for 12 days straight; Liam has to go to work so I'll be here every weekday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Right now I'm cuddling with Pumpkin, she beat up the suitcase...i dont think she wants me to go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Good, so you're good to go and have fun with your man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And even better that you'll keep coming on


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Hey girls!

I'm travelling to UK today. Airports and buses are operating again and weather conditions are good, so with a bit of luck I should be able to do everything the way I planned it and booked it.

I still have some tome before I leave, but just so you know - I wont be away for 12 days straight; Liam has to go to work so I'll be here every weekday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Right now I'm cuddling with Pumpkin, she beat up the suitcase...i dont think she wants me to go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No way that you can take the puss puss with you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Poor Pumpkin!!!! awe mew!


----------



## Moxy (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_No way that you can take the puss puss with you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Poor Pumpkin!!!! awe mew!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Poor puss puss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nah she'd have to be in quarantine before flying and she's such a sensitive kitty, I dont think flying and all that bus rides would do her well. She's been sitting with me all day. I bet they know that we're about to leave.


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Poor puss puss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Nah she'd have to be in quarantine before flying and she's such a sensitive kitty, I dont think flying and all that bus rides would do her well. She's been sitting with me all day. I bet they know that we're about to leave._

 
Cat's are like that, they sence when something is about to change and linger to their owners like plague, or do the opposite like our cat did go hiding and protest and show that you do not approve.


----------



## Moxy (Feb 7, 2009)

My kitty does the whole "i'm ignoring you and not approve of your actions" when I get back. I wanna stroke the hell out of her and squeeze her and she wont look at me for hours. She will stop sulking and come for snuggles when I go to bed though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Silly Pumpkinhead.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Poor puss puss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nah she'd have to be in quarantine before flying and she's such a sensitive kitty, I dont think flying and all that bus rides would do her well. She's been sitting with me all day. I bet they know that we're about to leave._

 
Yes they do, animals pick up on routines. So as soon as they see change it is not good, they know when you are going away. Animals are pretty intelligent.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_My kitty does the whole "i'm ignoring you and not approve of your actions" when I get back. I wanna stroke the hell out of her and squeeze her and she wont look at me for hours. She will stop sulking and come for snuggles when I go to bed though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Silly Pumpkinhead._

 
Take a nap early, mwahahaha!!!! Got to be smarter then what you're workin with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm a stinker!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 7, 2009)

Well, I know nothing of animals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, am sure 2 *humans* are gonna have an exciting vacation


----------



## Moxy (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_Yes they do, animals pick up on routines. So as soon as they see change it is not good, they know when you are going away. Animals are pretty intelligent._

 
True, she starts behaving differently as soon as she sees me bringing the suitcase to the room. She's awesome though, will help me pack and one time I was putting socks in and she was taking them out. She has a thing for socks though, if I dont put them in the drawer before I go to bed they'll be all around the house in the morning. One was in my shoe once. I love how creative she is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_Take a nap early, mwahahaha!!!! Got to be smarter then what you're workin with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm a stinker!_

 
Oooooooooooooh now there's a thought! LOL i never thought of this. My cat probably has a bigger IQ than I do.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 7, 2009)

Dang, saturday and office ... This sucks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want my vacation to start ... NOW


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 7, 2009)

Okie, Yagmur, me, mom and dad are going to my bro's (= MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) place!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've never been there so, am just dying to goooooooo!!!!


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Okie, Yagmur, me, mom and dad are going to my bro's (= MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) place!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've never been there so, am just dying to goooooooo!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
That's great, Vacation = MAC!!! That's just what I do, too. I am going to Hamburg in 2 weeks and then to Berlin with my Best Friend to visit the PRO Store. So exited, it's my first time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Where is your Brother? Happy for you


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_That's great, Vacation = MAC!!! That's just what I do, too. I am going to Hamburg in 2 weeks and then to Berlin with my Best Friend to visit the PRO Store. So exited, it's my first time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Where is your Brother? Happy for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 





 Great!! So, both of us are gonna leave on the same day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For different destinations though but, with the same MAC thoughts in mind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 He lives near Mumbai and his wifey is amazingly good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You go get that PRO store girl


----------



## nunu (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm back!

Thanks guys, i had loads of fun and 2 days later and i am still shattered!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Ok, seriously??????? Nunu???????? Is there a reason why you NEVER say you love me in your posts????????????? You have forgotten me every time you make a list of people you love. I feel officially shunned. I am off to whimper in the corner and hold myself whilst shivering because of the cold I am feeling from all the lonliness. The terrible, terrible lonliness....._

 
RBELLA!!!!You have a special place in my heart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think you know that i don't have to post names of people i love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am still touched buy the posts on my wall 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Have fun moxy.

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_





 Great!! So, both of us are gonna leave on the same day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*For different destinations though but, with the same MAC thoughts in mind *








 He lives near Mumbai and his wifey is amazingly good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You go get that PRO store girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
We are MAC Addicts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What did you get or what do you want to get?  How long do you stay?

My Wishlist is soooooo long: First time Pro Store, Hello Kitty, Kitty Kouture and Grand Duo's all at one Day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank god, my husband loves my Makeup addiction. I am a lucky girl


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 7, 2009)

Nora


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 7, 2009)

Nora! C'mere girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When do we see the fun pics ??


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_We are MAC Addicts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What did you get or what do you want to get?  How long do you stay?

My Wishlist is soooooo long: First time Pro Store, Hello Kitty, Kitty Kouture and Grand Duo's all at one Day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank god, my husband loves my Makeup addiction. I am a lucky girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Here's my list :-

Too faced shadow insurance
Art Deco e/s base
UDPP
MAC Prep + Prime
MAC Bare Canvas paint pot
Petticoat MSF
Blonde MSF
Redhead MSF
BB Shimmer brick - Pink
Up the Amp Amplified creme
Sweetie - Pink lustre
Fluster rose lustreglass
Jellybabe Lipgelee

This is what bro was supposed to get 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Poor guy!!
I think he's got it all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Let's see! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You lucky girl!! You are


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Here's my list :-

Too faced shadow insurance
Art Deco e/s base
UDPP
MAC Prep + Prime
MAC Bare Canvas paint pot
Petticoat MSF
Blonde MSF
Redhead MSF
BB Shimmer brick - Pink
Up the Amp Amplified creme
Sweetie - Pink lustre
Fluster rose lustreglass
Jellybabe Lipgelee

This is what bro was supposed to get 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Poor guy!!
I think he's got it all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Let's see! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You lucky girl!! You are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wow, that's a long list, mine looks like that too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am jealous of your BB Shimmer Brick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Artdeco Eyeshadow Base is great, love it


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 7, 2009)

I have stupid oily lids! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Though, Jeanette had told me Art Deco is sold only in Germany ... Will check my luck soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Post your list too, if nothing, I can ogle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I NEED to see the Shimmer brick girl, I do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Plus the pink one is like totally gorgeoussssss


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 7, 2009)

Buh bye hun ... Am going home now .. Catcha guys later!!


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_I have stupid oily lids! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Though, Jeanette had told me Art Deco is sold only in Germany ... Will check my luck soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Post your list too, if nothing, I can ogle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I NEED to see the Shimmer brick girl, I do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Plus the pink one is like totally gorgeoussssss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have oily lids too but found that the Paint Pots work good for me.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm happy, see!!!

I'm debating buying anything, my honey has been worried about his job since October, I have been worried about his job since early Spring (I'm the smarter one
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). So I haven't been shopping, I still like looking though, and have enough make ups to paint a small circus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, see still smilin'!


----------



## nunu (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_





 Nora_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_





 Nora! C'mere girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When do we see the fun pics ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hello hello hello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EVERYONE!

I have missed you all so much, i know i promised not to be away for so long but i feel drained out!
I will post pictures as soon as i get them out of my camera and also steel a few from my cousins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have a lot of catching up to do and i am excited about it. I need to check the new posts, Adina's blog, youtube videos and ofcourse FB!

How is everyone doing? Hope you are havinga great weekend!

Love you all!

PS. Anvika, my nephews left this morning


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 7, 2009)

BB Shimmerbricks are great, but 43€ here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Maybe one time...

My List:

Pro-Store:
Vanilla pigment
Grape pigment
Electric Coral pigment
Bright Fuchsia pigment
Naval Blue pigment
Carbon e/s
Bio-Green e/s
Bright Sunshine e/s
Blue Calm e/s
Blacktrack f/l
Blending Brush 217
Azalea blush
Apple Red blush
Blot Powder
Studio Sculpt Concealer
Studio Sculpt Foundation

Hello Kitty:
Big Bow l/s
Nice Kitty l/g
Tippy BPB
Fun & Games BBP
Popster TLC

Hello Kitty Kouture:
Maybe Compact or Dazzleglass

Grand Duos:
Grand Duo
Intenso
Love Rock
Moon River

Puh, that's a looooong list


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_





 It's hot there ??!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wow, only the thought of summer makes me wish winter would just stay longer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Yep, it has been hot here, we are only just coming out of out first heatwave for the summer.

Thankfully a cool change came in today as I wouldnt be able to cope with 41 degrees all day while I'm packing!  It's actually a half decent temperature at the moment.

I would be happy in summer if it was around 35 degrees celcius, but days of 45-46 degrees celcius is just ridiculous!


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Yep, it has been hot here, we are only just coming out of out first heatwave for the summer.

Thankfully a cool change came in today as I wouldnt be able to cope with 41 degrees all day while I'm packing! It's actually a half decent temperature at the moment.

I would be happy in summer if it was around 35 degrees celcius, but days of 45-46 degrees celcius is just ridiculous!_

 
We have all winter make up coming out doesn't that affect your buying, do you pack it away til it is the right season?


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 7, 2009)

^^ nope, doesnt affect my buying at all!!

Last year I was wearing CoC colours in spring lol...

I find that they can always be worn but sometimes they just need a little adaptation


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 7, 2009)

Hello bimbos!
Enjoy your vacation Moxy and hooray new MAC Anvika!

Art Deco is a german brand but sold in other countries too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I adore their eyeshadow base but something I thought would never happen happened yesterday. My eyeshadows creased! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was wearing the base as usual but I am not sure if it was the bit of MSF natural over it or the Electro Sky Paintpot that I used for the first time that did something with the base so that my e/s creased! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I never had a problem before and my eyelids are super oily and the e/s stayed like fresh applied all day before! It can only be the the Electro Sky Paintpot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I always have to use an eyeshadow base because Paints or Paintpots as a base alone don't work for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This makes me sad. Electro Sky is so gorgeous!


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 7, 2009)

I use my Artdeco Eyeshadow Base first, then I put Powder on it and last I use my e/s, f/l or pigments. That's great, my e/s has never creased


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 7, 2009)

Good morning Bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



We'll be headed out later so I can hopefully go play with some HK at my Nordstrom & decide for sure what I want(and hopefully get my lovely hubby to pre sale it for me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Welcome back Nora!

Moxy have a great trip!

My mom's cat shows her displeasure about her travels by throwing up in or on her suitcase...nice kitty


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_I use my Artdeco Eyeshadow Base first, then I put Powder on it and last I use my e/s, f/l or pigments. That's great, my e/s has never creased 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I do the same, always! Just with Electro Sky I had creasy e/s mess on my lids in the evening. For the first time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Good morning Jenn!


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_I do the same, always! Just with Electro Sky I had creasy e/s mess on my lids in the evening. For the first time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 





 Sorry, I don't know, how to help you


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 7, 2009)

Janette, that's sad :/ I have very oily lids and paint pots just don't hold my e/s in place. Have you tried UDPP, that's supposed to be very good too.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_Janette, that's sad :/ I have very oily lids and paint pots just don't hold my e/s in place. Have you tried UDPP, that's supposed to be very good too._

 
I wish there was a universal chart or something to gauge what works on who, but I guess everybody's body chemistry is different, even if they both have oily lids. Because mine are fine with Paint Pots and end up tearing and running with Paints. I don't know if I want to get into UDPP but I would like to use my Paints, cause I have all the yummy ones.


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 7, 2009)

When I firts started using Painterly as a e/s primer it worked really well but after a few month of using it after about 5hours my e/s started to crease in the inner corner. Then I switched to Too Faced Shadow Insurance, the same things. Next I'm going to try the newly formulated Lumene e/s base that supposed to a lot better than the older one.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey girls, just popping my head in! I have been soo busy with my new puppy. I am going insane!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_





 Sorry, I don't know, how to help you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_Janette, that's sad :/ I have very oily lids and paint pots just don't hold my e/s in place. Have you tried UDPP, that's supposed to be very good too._

 
It is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My ritual always is a e/s base first, sometimes powder and then a Paint, Paintpot or Shadestick and then e/s and I never had any problems with creasing before.

I have UDPP and the Art Deco Eyeshadow Base and UDPP are very similar.
Is it possible that the formula of the Electro Sky p/p and the Art Deco Base just don't work well together? My skin didn't change so I have no other explanation for it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_I wish there was a universal chart or something to gauge what works on who, but I guess everybody's body chemistry is different, even if they both have oily lids. Because mine are fine with Paint Pots and end up tearing and running with Paints. I don't know if I want to get into UDPP but *I would like to use my Paints, cause I have all the yummy ones.*



_

 
You have all the yummy ones like you have all the pretty ones or like you have them all? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *sneaks into your traincase and cuddles the Paints* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_When I firts started using Painterly as a e/s primer it worked really well but after a few month of using it after about 5hours my e/s started to crease in the inner corner. Then I switched to Too Faced Shadow Insurance, the same things. Next I'm going to try the newly formulated Lumene e/s base that supposed to a lot better than the older one._

 
I had no idea that some things just can stop to work! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope this didn't happened to me because even on my oiliest days when my foundation lost the battle against my skin after maybe two to three hours my eyes were always still perfect. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Hey girls, just popping my head in! I have been soo busy with my new puppy. I am going insane! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 





 Cuteness overload!


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_It is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My ritual always is a e/s base first, sometimes powder and then a Paint, Paintpot or Shadestick and then e/s and I never had any problems with creasing before.

I have UDPP and the Art Deco Eyeshadow Base and UDPP are very similar.
Is it possible that the formula of the Electro Sky p/p and the Art Deco Base just don't work well together? My skin didn't change so I have no other explanation for it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think it has to be that. A formula of a product also depends on the colour and I think blue as usually a tricky one. Blue pigment is something that causes the most allergic reactions to people out of any pigments so I think it's just the that the chemistry of your skin+art deco+electro sky just doesn't work.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_I had no idea that some things just can stop to work! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope this didn't happened to me because even on my oiliest days when my foundation lost the battle against my skin after maybe two to three hours my eyes were always still perfect. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That can sometimes happen. For me it's just mostly that some days the Painterly p/p keeps my e/s from not creasing and then some days it still creases. Usually it's in the inner corner of my eyes.

Oh, and I have very oily lids too. I'd like to try the Art Deco base someday but it's not really readily available here. You can get it but I just haven't found a source that would be conviniet to me.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_*I think it has to be that. A formula of a product also depends on the colour and I think blue as usually a tricky one. Blue pigment is something that causes the most allergic reactions to people out of any pigments so I think it's just the that the chemistry of your skin+art deco+electro sky just doesn't work.*

That can sometimes happen. For me it's just mostly that some days the Painterly p/p keeps my e/s from not creasing and then some days it still creases. Usually it's in the inner corner of my eyes.

Oh, and I have very oily lids too. I'd like to try the Art Deco base someday but it's not really readily available here. You can get it but I just haven't found a source that would be conviniet to me._

 
These are bad news. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was so happy about this Paintpot but I don't know how I can make it work. I will give it another try the next time with UDPP or more of the Artdeco Base. It has to work, it is so pretty under blue e/s. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Luckily the Artdeco Base is easily available here and cheap enough too. Is it expensive in Finland or would you have to buy it in an international online-store?


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 7, 2009)

There's one finnish online cosmetics shop that sells it for 11€ (plus delivery charges) and then I think some smaller beauty salons/cosmetologist sell this brand too but you can't get it in department stores for some reason. It's not really expensice based on the online store, just not as easy to get like other brands.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_These are bad news. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was so happy about this Paintpot but I don't know how I can make it work. I will give it another try the next time with UDPP or more of the Artdeco Base. It has to work, it is so pretty under blue e/s. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Luckily the Artdeco Base is easily available here and cheap enough too. Is it expensive in Finland or would you have to buy it in an international online-store?_

 
Wonder if you could use a Derma Shield type of product
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyone... help me out, throw me a line... save the pretty blues
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 we beg of you!


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_












_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Parrot as present 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 You lucky lucky! Waiting for your next FOTDs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_











I demand a FOTD with it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Girls I've played with my Parrot and I felt in love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My new favorite e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/p...2/#post1489769


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Girls I've played with my Parrot and I felt in love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My new favorite e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/p...2/#post1489769_

 





 Beautiful! Did I tell you, you were ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gosh, the look is simply gorgeous and you are (undeniably) too


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_






 Beautiful! Did I tell you, you were ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gosh, the look is simply gorgeous and you are (undeniably) too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Thank you


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_
PS. Anvika, my nephews left this morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aww hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Now that Moxy is on vacation, Jeanette and I will come over and do the rock-the-house running around soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Get ready for us girl!


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 7, 2009)

I want to come, too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May I?


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_I have oily lids too but found that the Paint Pots work good for me.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm happy, see!!!

I'm debating buying anything, my honey has been worried about his job since October, I have been worried about his job since early Spring (I'm the smarter one
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). So I haven't been shopping, I still like looking though, and have enough make ups to paint a small circus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, see still smilin'!_

 
Good that I had a paint pot on my list then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I didn't know you had a *honey* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Whatever happened to my (imaginary) single-girls-rocking-it club ??!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nooooooooo


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_I want to come, too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May I? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes, yes, yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 You don't ask hun, you *jump* in


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Hey girls, just popping my head in! I have been soo busy with my new puppy. I am going insane! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*steals adorable puppy*


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Yes, yes, yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 You don't ask hun, you *jump* in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*Jumps in* 


























Loooooove these Smileys


----------



## nunu (Feb 7, 2009)

Yes Yagmur! You can join Jeanette and Anvka for sure!!

WE guna rock the house


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 7, 2009)

Yay, Party!!!


----------



## rbella (Feb 7, 2009)

Love you, Nora.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Good that I had a paint pot on my list then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I didn't know you had a *honey* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Whatever happened to my (imaginary) single-girls-rocking-it club ??!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nooooooooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm pretty single for having a honey, he serves his purpose... mass amounts of time ain't one of them. So dry your eyes, I'm a good percentage of yours babe.


----------



## nunu (Feb 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Love you, Nora. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
And i love you too


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_I'm pretty single for having a honey, he serves his purpose... mass amounts of time ain't one of them. So dry your eyes, I'm a good percentage of yours babe.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yayyyyyyy!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gosh, when is the right guy gonna walk along ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Never mind, the single-r, the happier


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Yayyyyyyy!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gosh, when is the right guy gonna walk along ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Never mind, the single-r, the happier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
It's hard to find me, I never leave the house. 

That is soon to change though, I am making baby steps.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Look out world!


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 8, 2009)

ok, I am now back for a little bit to chat... I'm sitting on a plastic outdoor chair in my lounge room as we've moved out almost everything in it lol...

How are the Bimbos today/tonight?


----------



## nunu (Feb 8, 2009)

Jenny

I am tired and it's only 2.45pm..

How are you?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Hello hello hello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EVERYONE!

I have missed you all so much, i know i promised not to be away for so long but i feel drained out!
I will post pictures as soon as i get them out of my camera and also steel a few from my cousins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have a lot of catching up to do and i am excited about it. I need to check the new posts, Adina's blog, youtube videos and ofcourse FB!

How is everyone doing? Hope you are havinga great weekend!

Love you all!

PS. Anvika, my nephews left this morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hello Nora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and good morning everyone!

I haven't seen your post yesterday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I missed you too hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I dyed my mums hair today and grabbed a bottle of wine from her so yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I forgot to buy wine yesterday so I am happy now!


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_





 Jenny

I am tired and it's only 2.45pm..

How are you?_

 
Hello Nora!!!!!!!! I am good... we are finally getting some momentum for packing up the house... it all feels real now!

If you're tired then you should have a nanna nap for 30 mins or so... then a coffee to help you stay awake! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_ 
I dyed my mums hair today and grabbed a bottle of wine from her so yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I forgot to buy wine yesterday so I am happy now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yay for wine!!!  I loooooooooooove wine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Gotta love being so close to wineries!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Yay for wine!!!  I loooooooooooove wine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* Gotta love being so close to wineries!*



_

 
*packs her bags*


----------



## nunu (Feb 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Hello Nora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and good morning everyone!

I haven't seen your post yesterday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I missed you too hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I dyed my mums hair today and grabbed a bottle of wine from her so yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I forgot to buy wine yesterday so I am happy now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Good morning to you lovely! I can't get over how beautiful your hair looks. 
Yay for wine!! Enjoy it but don't get too drunk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Hello Nora!!!!!!!! I am good... we are finally getting some momentum for packing up the house... it all feels real now!

If you're tired then you should have a nanna nap for 30 mins or so... then a coffee to help you stay awake! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yay for wine!!! I loooooooooooove wine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gotta love being so close to wineries! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I've had coffee so hopefully i don't doze off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yay for moving! I am glad soon all this packing and unpacking business gets over soon because it is stressful!






 to you girls.


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_*packs her bags* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









_

 
We have two winery regions in Adelaide... the Barossa Valley (Adelaide Hills) and McLaren Vale, both of which have some fabulous wineries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_ 
I've had coffee so hopefull i don't doze off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yay for moving! I am glad soon all this packing and unpacking business gets over soon because it is stressful!

 to you girls._

 
Good idea with the coffee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yep, we have to pack everything up now and sort out the demolishing of our house, then we get to unpack everything in about 5-6 months time when our new house is built!  In the meantime, we are moving in with my parents...


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Good morning to you lovely! I can't get over how beautiful your hair looks. 
Yay for wine!! Enjoy it but don't get too drunk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





Me.. too drunk? Never! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just had my first glass of wine and it is 1 pm here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_We have two winery regions in Adelaide... the Barossa Valley (Adelaide Hills) and McLaren Vale, both of which have some fabulous wineries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 8, 2009)

^^ only your 1st glass? drink up hun!

There's not much else to do in Adelaide but go wine tasting, and I'm definately not complaining!

I'm going on a wine tasting tour (on a bus for 8 hours and visiting 4 wineries) in a couple of weeks time for a Hens Day in the McLaren Vale region 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm used to going to the Barossa Valley (where wineries are dime a dozen basically) but I havent done the wineries in the McLaren Vale region before... should be great!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 8, 2009)

Hmm sounds delicious! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy your wine tasting tour! 
Don't worry hun, glass number two is already there!


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 8, 2009)

^^ we're organising a liquor license for the bus so we can keep on drinking wine inbetween the wineries too.... and the AUD$80 fee for the day includes a 2 course lunch at one of the wineries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Then afterwards we're going to one of the popular bars in the beach precinct... but the Hens Day is on a Sunday so I've arranged to take the monday off work.  Told my boss that I would be useless that day due to the massive hangover I'm expecting


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 8, 2009)

The trip really sounds like a lot of fun and yes.. like hangover!


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 8, 2009)

I love wine too, red wine in particular, not really fond of white wine.


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 8, 2009)

^that's what I've been up to lately. a customer order that I just handed in a moment ago. I hope she likes them.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 8, 2009)

They are dreads correct...


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 8, 2009)

^Yup, they are "fake" dreads than you baird to your own hair


----------



## nunu (Feb 8, 2009)

The colours look fun! Hope she likes them.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_^Yup, they are "fake" dreads than you baird to your own hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Those are fun
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they look good. 

It looks like tedious work, something I would probably be good at.


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 8, 2009)

Yup, it's hard work. Takes quite a bit of time a patience to do them, but when you do then good they last a long time.


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Yay for wine!!! I loooooooooooove wine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gotta love being so close to wineries! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You could move in with my mom & stepdad for a while...they are retired, but both work at a small winery near their house...wine tasting & tours!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Hmm sounds delicious! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy your wine tasting tour! 
Don't worry hun, glass number two is already there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I still haven't gotten down my first cup of coffee yet...maybe I could dump the coffee & fill my mug with some vino instead? Maybe my hubby won't notice when he wakes up
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It feel so funny wishing you all good morning when its already wine time in most of bimbo world, so I'll just say good day!


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 8, 2009)

I almost forgot...I am coming to Nora's to play too, wearing those sexy dreads & I'll bring the puppy I stole.  And I'll bring the Village People, of course, cause they come everywhere with me


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_You could move in with my mom & stepdad for a while...they are retired, *but both work at a small winery near their house...wine tasting & tours!*



_

 








  Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_I still haven't gotten down my first cup of coffee yet...*maybe I could dump the coffee & fill my mug with some vino instead? Maybe my hubby won't notice when he wakes up*





It feel so funny wishing you all good morning when its already wine time in most of bimbo world, so I'll just say good day!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Cheers hun!


----------



## nunu (Feb 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_I almost forgot...I am coming to Nora's to play too, wearing those sexy dreads & I'll bring the puppy I stole. And I'll bring the Village People, of course, cause they come everywhere with me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That would be so much fun!!! But don't worry we won't be watching Findig Nemo!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Feb 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*steals adorable puppy*_

 

HAHAHA! When he is the spawn of Satan you can take him! lol!!
Right now he is sleeping on my lap being an angel!


----------



## blindpassion (Feb 8, 2009)

*pokes my head slowly into the thread* I've never posted here before...


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_*pokes my head slowly into the thread* I've never posted here before..._


----------



## blindpassion (Feb 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_












_

 

hehe hi my bunny girl!


wait, I've never asked, do you own a rabbit?


----------



## Susanne (Feb 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_*pokes my head slowly into the thread* I've never posted here before..._


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_hehe hi my bunny girl!


wait, I've never asked, do you own a rabbit?_

 
You are bunny girl! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Unfortunately I don't. I think my apartment is too small. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I would love too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love rabbits!


----------



## blindpassion (Feb 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_You are bunny girl! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Unfortunately I don't. I think my apartment is too small. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I would love too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love rabbits!_

 
they are the best pets ever! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not too big, not too small, always cute!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 8, 2009)

Welcome blindpassion .... Are you a certified bimbo ?


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 8, 2009)

Blindpassion.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_





 Welcome blindpassion .... *Are you a certified bimbo ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 





 Hello Bimbos
Anvika how are you today?


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey Yagmur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How're you girl ? I had a nice Sunday


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 8, 2009)

I am fine, I had a wonderful Sunday, too


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 8, 2009)

morning bimbos!

It's 8am on monday morning here (ewww I hate mondays), and Im just about to get ready for work...

How is everyone?


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm going to say good night in a moment, it's 11pm on sunday here


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 8, 2009)

LOL, its 4:30 pm here...I'm finally having MY first drink of the day!
Good morning & good night bimbos and welcome blind!


----------



## rbella (Feb 8, 2009)

I love Blind!!! She's a certified bimbo just simply b/c she chooses to be.  You will love her b/c she is genuine and a true friend.


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 8, 2009)

Blinds joined yay!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Feb 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_LOL, its 4:30 pm here...I'm finally having MY first drink of the day!
Good morning & good night bimbos and welcome blind!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

YAY! Hittin' the sauce, just how I like it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





xoxo


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 8, 2009)

Yay, cheers!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Feb 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_





Yay, cheers!_

 






How do you like the Pink Fish TLC?


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 8, 2009)

I REALLY like it, I think its the one thing I'll actually begetting a back up of...pretty & serves a purpose, and the container is cute.  I mean I don't find it to be SUPER pigmented, but I think it has more color on my lips than the l/g's do & itfeels nice...so I say get one! Popster scared me though, my hubby laughed when I tried it on and normally he keeps his opinions to himself until he gets my reaction cause he doesn't want to insult me...it was really bright, I can not pull it off


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 8, 2009)

I feel compelled to add that my younger, blonder, tanner self could have probably worn Popster


----------



## clslvr6spd (Feb 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_I REALLY like it, I think its the one thing I'll actually begetting a back up of...pretty & serves a purpose, and the container is cute.  I mean I don't find it to be SUPER pigmented, but I think it has more color on my lips than the l/g's do & itfeels nice...so I say get one! Popster scared me though, my hubby laughed when I tried it on and normally he keeps his opinions to himself until he gets my reaction cause he doesn't want to insult me...it was really bright, I can not pull it off_

 
Just added to the list!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_I feel compelled to add that my younger, blonder, tanner self could have probably worn Popster
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 The BBB! Bleach Blonde Barbie!


----------



## rbella (Feb 9, 2009)

I used to be so tan that I matched the hardwood coffee table.  Now I am the same color as a sheet of paper.  Man, times have changed.  I seriously have the wrinkles to show for my massive tanning days.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I used to have 2 tanning bed memberships so I could go twice a day.  I bet my ovaries are fried!!!!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I love Blind!!! She's a certified bimbo just simply b/c she chooses to be.  You will love her b/c she is genuine and a true friend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I love all of you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And am not even certified yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 and so do all of you


----------



## clslvr6spd (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I used to be so tan that I matched the hardwood coffee table.  Now I am the same color as a sheet of paper.  Man, times have changed.  I seriously have the wrinkles to show for my massive tanning days.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I used to have 2 tanning bed memberships so I could go twice a day.  I bet my ovaries are fried!!!!_

 

Like little fried pancakes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yea, I used to go everyday in the high power beds & just had a mole removed caused from tanning that would have turned to melanoma. Now I get airbrushed or Mystic tanning!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 9, 2009)

Good morning bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My weekend was nice and I still have some wine left for this evening!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 9, 2009)

What are you celebrating Jeanette ?


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 9, 2009)

I should go to the post office but I'm too lazy to move my ass


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 9, 2009)

Good Morning, good Evening Bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How is everyone doing today?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_





 What are you celebrating Jeanette ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hello Anvika! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nothing.. just that I still have some wine left for later! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Hello Heidi and Yagmur!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey Yagmur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yay for your wine Jeanette


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi Jeanette and others 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's half past one here and I haven't even done my face yet.. I'm also trying to wonder what I should do for dinner, I have a fish fillet in the freezer but no idea what to me of it..


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 9, 2009)

Btw. I decided to get the Sunset Cafe quint. from Dior 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm hoping to get it in a few days.


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Hello Anvika! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Nothing.. just that I still have some wine left for later! *






Hello Heidi and Yagmur! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_Btw. I decided to get the Sunset Cafe quint. from Dior 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm hoping to get it in a few days._

 
*cough* FOTD! *cough* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_



_


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 9, 2009)

^I will as soon as I have it. Did I say that I'm getting Stylish Move also but as a cute little mini palette so I can see if I like the colours


----------



## Moxy (Feb 9, 2009)

Hello Bimbos! I have a long story to tell ya but I'll make it as short as possible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My flights on Saturday were delayed so much that I missed all my connections to Liam's home, which is 5-6 hours away.
By some weird chance, his dad was somewhere in London on a business weekend so he picked me up close to midnight, but we couldnt go straight home because he had work stuff to do on Sunday.

We drove to the hotel where he was staying and we shared a room lol. At least the beds were separated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We had loads of fun though. We had beer and pizza in the room and we watched some late football. I never thought I'll be in a hotel room with another man who'd be wearing a shirt and underwear and is NOT my boyfriend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But that's ok, he's like a dad to me anyway. He even made me tea in the morning and then we had to go to a racing meeting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You know I'm into cars and driving so this was so cool. I texted my mates in Slovenia about it and they were all so jealous heehee!
On the meeting we joked i was his young Slovene wife and that he only had to pay 3 cows to buy me. Some of them didnt quite know if it was true or not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways, after the meeting we finally went home and got there 6 hours later, so I didnt see Liam until last night.

I was quite nervous to see him because he's changed so much lately - he's quiet, doesnt talk, doesnt send messages....but when I went to his room to change into comfier clothes I noticed he has framed pictures of me (which he didnt have before) and when we went to bed it was the best we ever had. 
You know the joke - the sex was so good that the neighbour lit a cigarette afterwards? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It WAS that good. And it's his birthday today so we're gonna go and have Chinese for dinner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





If you're still here and not sleeping by the keyboard because of the long post then I hope you all had a lovely weekend and that you're all doing fine!


----------



## nunu (Feb 9, 2009)

MOXY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




off to read your post lol.
miss ya.

Edit: LOL at the sex was so good the neighbour lit a cigarette


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 9, 2009)

Moxyyyy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am so glad you had so much fun with his dad and of course even more fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with Liam and that everything is ok and even better!

Now I feel that I need a cigarette after your post hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope you have a wonderful time!


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 9, 2009)

That's lovely to hear Moxy, I'm so happy for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your story brings back warm memories how it was like when me and my man were still living in different cities and seeing each other max twice a month, sometimes even less. When it's allmost two months since the last visit and you finally get together the sex really is awesome! It's like pure animal magnetism


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Hello Bimbos! I have a long story to tell ya but I'll make it as short as possible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My flights on Saturday were delayed so much that I missed all my connections to Liam's home, which is 5-6 hours away.
By some weird chance, his dad was somewhere in London on a business weekend so he picked me up close to midnight, but we couldnt go straight home because he had work stuff to do on Sunday.

We drove to the hotel where he was staying and we shared a room lol. At least the beds were separated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We had loads of fun though. We had beer and pizza in the room and we watched some late football. I never thought I'll be in a hotel room with another man who'd be wearing a shirt and underwear and is NOT my boyfriend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But that's ok, he's like a dad to me anyway. He even made me tea in the morning and then we had to go to a racing meeting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You know I'm into cars and driving so this was so cool. I texted my mates in Slovenia about it and they were all so jealous heehee!
On the meeting we joked i was his young Slovene wife and that he only had to pay 3 cows to buy me. Some of them didnt quite know if it was true or not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways, after the meeting we finally went home and got there 6 hours later, so I didnt see Liam until last night.

I was quite nervous to see him because he's changed so much lately - he's quiet, doesnt talk, doesnt send messages....but when I went to his room to change into comfier clothes I noticed he has framed pictures of me (which he didnt have before) and when we went to bed it was the best we ever had. 
You know the joke - the sex was so good that the neighbour lit a cigarette afterwards? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It WAS that good. And it's his birthday today so we're gonna go and have Chinese for dinner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





If you're still here and not sleeping by the keyboard because of the long post then I hope you all had a lovely weekend and that you're all doing fine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
YAY!!!! We have our Moxy back!!! woot woot woot!! I would use smilies but I am up to my shoulders in Pine Sol. Cleaning mode.

I want to met that guy, he sounds like a hoot!!! Three cows is expensive woooo!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Hugs, we have missed you so much. Well back to hand laundry now. Will check it soon MWAHZ!!!!! love you girlie. You keep me so entertained, have fun with your man, you know he loves you! <3 <3 <3 <3 a lot! Congratulations you deserve it.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 9, 2009)

Moxxxxyyyyy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You ARE having a great time there girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 M so jealous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Oh and I was sleeping before you posted, so you actually woke me up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Finally, all the naughty dreams paid off, eh


----------



## Moxy (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_MOXY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




off to read your post lol.
miss ya.

Edit: LOL at the sex was so good the neighbour lit a cigarette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aww miss you too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well we dont smoke but if we did we'd all be setting the cigarettes on fire afterwards 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Moxyyyy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am so glad you had so much fun with his dad and of course even more fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with Liam and that everything is ok and even better!

Now I feel that I need a cigarette after your post hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope you have a wonderful time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Heya babe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yeah it was loads of fun, and now I hope I'll enjoy myself even more. I really need to take a bath now. Last night was wild.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_When it's allmost two months since the last visit and you finally get together the sex really is awesome! It's like pure animal magnetism 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
How right you are. Last time it was 4 months before we saw each other so it felt like the first time all over again. Ripping clothes off each other and giggling while bumping into things because of the rush. No rush last night though, mmm we took the time.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_YAY!!!! We have our Moxy back!!! woot woot woot!! I would use smilies but I am up to my shoulders in Pine Sol. Cleaning mode.

I want to met that guy, he sounds like a hoot!!! Three cows is expensive woooo!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Hugs, we have missed you so much. Well back to hand laundry now. Will check it soon MWAHZ!!!!! love you girlie. You keep me so entertained, have fun with your man, you know he loves you! <3 <3 <3 <3 a lot! Congratulations you deserve it._

 





 His dad is so funny, yeah. I can say proudly though, that I had a big share in making him laugh. I say and do random stupid things and he's one of the people who like that. I'd do the same weekend all over again, but with Liam included. And thanks for your ego boost babe, love ya too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Moxxxxyyyyy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You ARE having a great time there girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 M so jealous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Oh and I was sleeping before you posted, so you actually woke me up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Finally, all the naughty dreams paid off, eh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 

Heehee oh yes, i completely understand why you'd want to be here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Aaah the naughty dreams...reality is so much better yeah. I wish he wouldnt have to go to work today, but at least i have time now to get all pretty for him.


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 9, 2009)

Long distance realtionships can be hard. We lived in the same country, just in different cities and the distance was about 250km, but with a buss that could take over for hours. I can't even imagine how it's like to live it totally different countries.


----------



## Moxy (Feb 9, 2009)

It's a pain in the butt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Especially with a non-talkative boyfriend. Grrr.


And i forgot to tell ya that Liam's dad nearly died from laughter when he saw my Hello Kitty pajamas. I wish I would have packed my normal pajamas lol


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 9, 2009)

All most all of my underpants are Hello Kitty and when I was staying over night in my big brothers house my niece asked me "Why are you wearing childrens undies?". She was very onfused about my HK hotpants


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I used to be so tan that I matched the hardwood coffee table. Now I am the same color as a sheet of paper. Man, times have changed. I seriously have the wrinkles to show for my massive tanning days.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I used to have 2 tanning bed memberships so I could go twice a day. I bet my ovaries are fried!!!!_

 
I love you rella 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_Btw. I decided to get the Sunset Cafe quint. from Dior 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm hoping to get it in a few days._

 
Nice choice!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_^I will as soon as I have it. Did I say that I'm getting Stylish Move also but as a cute little mini palette so I can see if I like the colours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love those little quints...howcome the US doesn't get them? Humpf
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_It's a pain in the butt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Especially with a non-talkative boyfriend. Grrr.


And i forgot to tell ya that Liam's dad nearly died from laughter when he saw my Hello Kitty pajamas. I wish I would have packed my normal pajamas lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
MOXY!!!  We've missed you! Sorry to hear about all of your delays, but it sounds like you spent some quality dad time. Good thing you packed your HK pj's & not just lace & leather
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good morning all...or should I say good day, lets pour some shots!


----------



## Moxy (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_MOXY!!!  We've missed you! Sorry to hear about all of your delays, but it sounds like you spent some quality dad time. Good thing you packed your HK pj's & not just lace & leather
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hahahaha aww man that'd be hillarious if I didnt pack my PJs at all. It didnt happen before that I didnt pack it cuz I dont need it most of the time


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 9, 2009)

You could have wrapped yourself in a hotel sheet like a toga


----------



## Moxy (Feb 9, 2009)

Hahaha true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd probably wear my jogging bottoms and a Tshirt though.

LOL another funny moment I forgot to tell ya:

it was about 4 am and I had to pee. I didnt want to wake Liam's dad up so I tried to sneak to the bathroom. Bad idea...
Whenever I try to sneak I fail.

Sneaking in total darkness proved to be too hard for me. I fell off the bed in all my glory 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He jumped up turning the light on if I'm alright


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey Moxy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



great to hear from you. Sorry, for your delay, but Yay for Liam's funny Dad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I agree totally with you, a long distance Relationsship is really hard. We had one, too. Hamburg to Munich = 890km
Enjoy being together with him


----------



## rbella (Feb 9, 2009)

I love you, too Jenn!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Heiaken-I'm so excited about Sunset Cafe!!!!!!! I cannot wait for you to post a FOTD. Your posts are some of my faves...

MOXY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I couldn't be happier for you.  You are so sweet and deserve all this happiness.  I'm glad things are going well for you.  Love you!!


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_Hi, darlings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been pondering what Dior quint I want to get. I'm trying to decide between, Myriad, Sunset Cafe, Stylish Move, Earth Tones and Water Mist but I can't decide 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I love Sunset Cafe. That totally gets my vote!!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Oh, and Heidi - Sunset Cafe gets my vote too... it looks very versatile with those colours and like you would get a lot of different looks out of the one quint._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_Btw. I decided to get the Sunset Cafe quint. from Dior 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm hoping to get it in a few days._

 
Soooooo late to the party on this but I think you will love Sunset Cafe. It's one of my favourites and is so versatile.  Enjoy!

*waves to all the bimbos*

Moxy, I nearly peed myself laughing reading about you sharing the hotel room with Liam's dad!!  That is so classic, and you in your HK pajamas. That is just awesome.  I hope you are having fun in the UK with your man!


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 9, 2009)

Rbella my love, how do your hands feel? Any better?  I've been so sad for you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hi Mzzrach


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_Rbella my love, how do your hands feel? Any better? I've been so sad for you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hi Mzzrach
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*waves back to Jenn*  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have been thinking of rbella's poor hands as well - I am hoping things have gotten a little better?  Have anyone's ideas worked?


----------



## nunu (Feb 9, 2009)

Rbella, how are you feeling right now? I hope you are better.

MzzRach: i miss you girl


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi Rachel! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_*waves back to Jenn*  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*I have been thinking of rbella's poor hands as well - I am hoping things have gotten a little better?  Have anyone's ideas worked?*



_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_*Rbella, how are you feeling right now? I hope you are better.*

MzzRach: i miss you girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Oh no what have I missed? Are you ok Danelle? *worried*


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_MzzRach: i miss you girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Hi Rachel! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











 Oh no what have I missed? Are you ok Danelle? *worried* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





  *waves*

Her hands have been hurting her very badly, really dry and chapped.  I am hoping she has gotten some relief!


----------



## nunu (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_



_

 
:kis: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Rbella, i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you. Specktra isn't the same without you.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_





  *waves*

Her hands have been hurting her very badly, really dry and chapped.  I am hoping she has gotten some relief!_

 
Thank you Rachel! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aww no! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope your hands are fine very soon, Danelle!


----------



## nunu (Feb 9, 2009)

I am feeling so down..it's been going on for months and i can;t take it anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i don't know what to do to make this feeling go away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sorry i just had to let that out.


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh no! That sounds serious! Whats wrong babe?


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I am feeling so down..it's been going on for months and i can;t take it anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i don't know what to do to make this feeling go away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sorry i just had to let that out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm so sorry Nora.  I wish I knew what the answer was.  If I did I would tell you, believe me.

I am struggling too.  I've been in such a dark place these past few months.


----------



## nunu (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_Oh no! That sounds serious! Whats wrong babe?_

 




I think it's just a variety of things piled up together. I've been pushing the feeling away for months but i feel that i can't do it anymore
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe it's just that time of the month that's making me feel this way.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I am feeling so down..it's been going on for months and i can;t take it anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i don't know what to do to make this feeling go away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sorry i just had to let that out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh no hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *worried* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I miss you!


----------



## nunu (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I'm so sorry Nora. I wish I knew what the answer was. If I did I would tell you, believe me.

I am struggling too. *I've been in such a dark place these past few months*.




_

 





 that's exactly how i feel.

Thank you all for making Specktra a joy to be in, it makes me forget my cynicism and sadness.


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 9, 2009)

Aw, I'm sorry you're sad...I know I've been there too. Sometimes its best to allow yourself to really get down to understandwhere the hurt is coming from before you can get back up again.  Maybe you have the winter sadness?  So many people get it


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I'm so sorry Nora.  I wish I knew what the answer was.  If I did I would tell you, believe me.

*I am struggling too.  I've been in such a dark place these past few months.*




_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_



*that's exactly how i feel.*

Thank you all for making Specktra a joy to be in, it makes me forget my cynicism and sadness.




_

 








I feel different since a couple of months too. I don't know why but I am sad more often and I sometimes have a hard time to get me motivated. I have like a terrified feeling inside of me and then sometimes I just feel nothing.


----------



## nunu (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_Aw, I'm sorry you're sad...I know I've been there too. Sometimes its best to allow yourself to really get down to understandwhere the hurt is coming from before you can get back up again. Maybe you have the winter sadness? So many people get it_

 
Thank you hun, i don't think it's winter sadness. I've been feeling empty for awhile now. I have had my good days and bad days, but the baddays out weigh the good days 1000 times. 
I think i just need to stop for a moment and work things out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_








I feel different since a couple of months too. I don't know why but I am sad more often and I sometimes have a hard time to get me motivated. I have like a terrified feeling inside of me and then sometimes I just feel nothing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 I hope it gets better soon because it trully sucks


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm sad to hear all you lovely ladies are feeling down and depressed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just remember we are here if you ever feel you need the support and remember that if you feel that you can't hadle thing by yourself anymore seek out professional help! Depression is a sickness like a fever and it needs to be treated, it doesn't mean that your a bad person or that it's something that you've done, it means that there something wrong in your mind that needs to be fixed.


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 9, 2009)

^^^ You took the words right out of my mouth.
I love all you girls


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_*I'm sad to hear all you lovely ladies are feeling down and depressed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just remember we are here if you ever feel you need the support* and remember that if you feel that you can't hadle thing by yourself anymore seek out professional help! Depression is a sickness like a fever and it needs to be treated, it doesn't mean that your a bad person or that it's something that you've done, it means that there something wrong in your mind that needs to be fixed.



_

 





I have the same feelings, but I think it's something like a "winter depression".

Hope you all feel better soon


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank you all! I love you all too!


----------



## nunu (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank you guys for your wonderfull support 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am glad i met you all in this amazing forum. 
Thank you for being great friends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love you all.


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm getting a haircut tommorow and my poor hair's gonna be even shorter it is now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's just a damn mess so I really need to do something to it though..


----------



## nunu (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_I'm getting a haircut tommorow and my poor hair's gonna be even shorter it is now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's just a damn mess so I really need to do something to it though.._

 
Did the colouring ruin your hair?
I hope they don't chop a lot of it off.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Thank you guys for your wonderfull support 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am glad i met you all in this amazing forum. 
Thank you for being great friends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love you all._

 





 I am glad that I met you all here too - every day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am so sorry about your hair, Heidi! But I am sure your new haircut will look gorgeous!


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 9, 2009)

When I first started my journey from redhead to blonde about 1,5 years ago my hair was mid back, it was like this:

_(click the images to make them bigger)_





then about a year ago I chopped a great deal off and it was like this:





then in the summer I shaved a portion of my hair in the bak of my head complitely off so dread installing would be easie and kept it like that for a few months:





then a week ago I decided to back to red and that I want my hair all the same lenght at the back wich mean that since the shortest hair I have is about 4cm long I'm gonna have about 10cm chopped of att the back and I will be going back to the A-line that I had a year ago. I haven't had a hair cut since january 2008 I think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so no it wasn't the colouring, it's just me goofing around with my hair mostly


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 9, 2009)

*stupid American does not understand cm talk*


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 9, 2009)

Heidi, you can pull off such a variety of looks, and they all look great on you.  Good luck with the new haircut!

Thanks everyone, for your love and support.  xxx


----------



## clslvr6spd (Feb 9, 2009)

Aww ladies I am soo sorry! I am here for ya all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rbella I missed you...


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 9, 2009)

1inc=2,54cm


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_1inc=2,54cm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Very helpful! Thank you


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_





I have the same feelings, but I think it's something like a "winter depression".

Hope you all feel better soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hmmm... I guess that "winter depression" doesnt explain what I have then cos it's summer here....  I know what mine's attributed to though - overworked and stressed about the house & stuff.  At least I know the house stuff shoudl settle down in the next month or so...


----------



## blindpassion (Feb 9, 2009)

bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im so sick right now! I feel like my head is about to exploooddeee.

My bunny is looking at me, he can tell I'm sick


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 9, 2009)

^^^let's hope it's not meningitis.
i only bring it up because just yesterday, my anatomy teacher was talking about the meninges and how one of his former students died from meningitis and said his head felt like it was going to explode.

feel better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Are we still having that BIMBO Vegas meetup in 2010 or is that not happening?


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Thank you guys for your wonderfull support 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am glad i met you all in this amazing forum. 
Thank you for being great friends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love you all._

 
Nora, sorry I didn't see your post ... Didn't come online last night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For Nora, Jeanette, Danelle and everyone else (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Guys, I don't know what's bothering y'all but, I hope you feel better and happier soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Honestly, I've been feeling truly terrible the past couple of days and cried all night day before, but I guess, you have to dust off the pain and move on ... I'm trying and I know you all are too ... I love you all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This place keeps me sane 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













P.S - I'll try not to let being sad keep me offline 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Like yesterday!)


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im so sick right now! I feel like my head is about to exploooddeee.

My bunny is looking at me, he can tell I'm sick_

 
Get well soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Nora, sorry I didn't see your post ... Didn't come online last night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For Nora, Jeanette, Danelle and everyone else (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Guys, I don't know what's bothering y'all but, I hope you feel better and happier soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* Honestly, I've been feeling truly terrible the past couple of days and cried all night day before,* but I guess, you have to dust off the pain and move on ... I'm trying and I know you all are too ... I love you all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This place keeps me sane 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













P.S - I'll try not to let being sad keep me offline 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Like yesterday!)_

 





 Hope you feel better Anvika


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm back from the hairsalon and have to say I do like my hair a lot better now that i did a few hours ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's quite short in the front, shorter that I would have wanted but it was the only way to get it looking decent.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_*stupid American does not understand cm talk*
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This made me smile!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im so sick right now! I feel like my head is about to exploooddeee.

My bunny is looking at me, he can tell I'm sick_

 





 I hope you feel better soon!

Good morning bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I can't believe how the HK thread exploded! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope you feel better soon too, Anvika and I am so curious about your new hair, Heidi!


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Good morning bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I can't believe how the HK thread exploded! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope you feel better soon too, Anvika and I am so curious about your new hair, Heidi!_

 
Good Morning Jeanette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't believe, there are about 15-20 Pages more than yesterday!!! Haven't read them all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am curious too, we want to see your new Haircut, Heidi


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 10, 2009)

Here it is!

_click to get bigger_


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 10, 2009)

^^ looks great!!! The colour is so vibrant, I like it


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 10, 2009)

It looks hell of a lot better than it did! Now I just need to wait for s few months it to grow and the back so I can put dreads back in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm allready making myself a new set.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 10, 2009)

Yagmur, Jeanette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Am back to my normal can't-stop-smiling self 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well, see what Specktra love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 can do!!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 10, 2009)

By the way, if you guys need a good laugh, read this 

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f179/m...7/#post1494437


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 10, 2009)

Wow Heidi I love your new haircut! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am really proud at myself that I've survived the HK thread and have read everything new since yesterday evening! But now I finally need my coffee!


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks Jeanette and Yagmur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



btw Jeanette, I got the mini stylish move today and it's so adorable and the colours and the pigment are great! I'm sure you would love it


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 10, 2009)

Thank you for your quick stylish move review! It is on my list and I hope I can buy it in the next months. I never have seen the mini quints here though. I have to ask my local perfumery when I am there the next time.


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 10, 2009)

I think the minis usually come as a novelty packet wiht a mascara, around christman I think but I'm not sure. But I do know they aren's sold separately.


----------



## Moxy (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_MOXY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I couldn't be happier for you.  You are so sweet and deserve all this happiness.  I'm glad things are going well for you.  Love you!!_

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Moxy, I nearly peed myself laughing reading about you sharing the hotel room with Liam's dad!! That is so classic, and you in your HK pajamas. That is just awesome. I hope you are having fun in the UK with your man!_

 
Jenn was right when she said spending quality time with "dad" is important. We're so close now. We're now where the silence between two people is pleasant. I love that stage! 

Luv ya Rach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We ARE married afterall 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Last night was so much fun though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Liam blew the candles on his bday cake and I blew his candle later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and i sprayed beer out of my mouth when they suddenly showed Hamster on telly during the commercial break. I totally forgot he does TV adds too. Completely sneaked up on me! Luckily i was alone in the living room cuz everyone was crowding in the kitchen for more cake 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





ANYWAYS good day to all of you!


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 10, 2009)

as you can see it's really tiny, I have ti pictured wiht MAC 239


----------



## Moxy (Feb 10, 2009)

Heidi - nice head 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Oh and 69 euros for that tiny thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's pretty though!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Last night was so much fun though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Liam blew the candles on his bday cake and I blew his candle later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 








 Heya Moxy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_as you can see it's really tiny, I have ti pictured wiht MAC 239




_

 
Oh yes it is tiny but soo pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Thank you for the picture Heidi!


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Heidi - nice head 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and 69 euros for that tiny thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's pretty though!_

 
Not quite like that Moxy Dear. That's the mini size that you can only get as a gift pack with a mascara that's about 35€ I think. You can't buy the minis separately. The full sized ones that are a lot bigges cost 62€, not the mini 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




here's the mini VS the full size


----------



## Moxy (Feb 10, 2009)

Ooooooh gotcha!!! Yes, i like the big size much more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Although I could have sworn I saw you saying in this thread they're 69 euros 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nevermind, my mistake


----------



## nunu (Feb 10, 2009)

Good Afternoon Everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Hmmm... I guess that "winter depression" doesnt explain what I have then cos it's summer here.... I know what mine's attributed to though - overworked and stressed about the house & stuff. At least I know the house stuff shoudl settle down in the next month or so..._

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Nora, sorry I didn't see your post ... Didn't come online last night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For Nora, Jeanette, Danelle and everyone else (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Guys, I don't know what's bothering y'all but, I hope you feel better and happier soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Honestly, I've been feeling truly terrible the past couple of days and cried all night day before, but I guess, you have to dust off the pain and move on ... I'm trying and I know you all are too ... I love you all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This place keeps me sane 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













P.S - I'll try not to let being sad keep me offline 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Like yesterday!)_

 








 Thank you Anvika!

Girls (ALL OF YOU) you know i'm here if you need anyone to talk to or even an online support kiss or a hug, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Good Morning Jeanette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't believe, there are about *15-20 Pages* more than yesterday!!! Haven't read them all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am curious too, we want to see your new Haircut, Heidi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 







I guess i'll read that thread once i'm done reading all new posts.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_Here it is!

click to get bigger










_

 
Heidi! You're new hair looks amazing!!!


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_I had a feeling that you would love Stylish Move 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sadly the quint are allmost 62€ in here, talk about pricey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_62€? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I just checked Douglas and they are 49€ here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But they don't have any of your three. Ohh Stylish Move. The purple/burgundy is calling my name. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
you mean these Moxy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We weren't talking anything about the minis


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi Nora!


----------



## nunu (Feb 10, 2009)

Hello Jeanette! How are you today?


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 10, 2009)

Hey Nora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well, shit struck again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Our return flight got cancelled!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Hello Jeanette! How are you today? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am a bit better today but it is so cloudy and dark outside today that it is difficult to stay awake! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How are you hun?


----------



## nunu (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Hey Nora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well, shit struck again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Our return flight got cancelled!!_

 
Hi Dear! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that sucks!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Hey Nora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well, shit struck again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Our return flight got cancelled!!_

 





 I hope the next flight starts soon! How are your new MAC goodies?


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 10, 2009)

Good morning bimbos!

So I got all wrapped up in the HK thread last night & wound up staying awake & ordering a couple of backups...Fashion Mews, Pink Fish TLC and I also gota backup of Lavender Whip. Well, I guess I didn't need to stay up for HK cause its all still avavilable as of this morning, but Lavender Whip is sold out now,so I am sooooo glad I got a backup...hopefully it arrives & can go live in my traincase with Jeanette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Heidi love you hair!  The cut & color look great
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moxy I'm so glad you got you hamsterglass!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope it doesn't fuck your lips up!  And that is so funny about your hamster on tv...but not spitting beer! Its wasteful!

Hope everone is feeling good today(at least maybe a little better after releasing some of what you're feeling insinde!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now I'm off to go tackle some of the hella long HK thread


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi Jenn! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_Good morning bimbos!

So I got all wrapped up in the HK thread last night & *wound up staying awake & ordering a couple of backups...Fashion Mews, Pink Fish TLC and I also gota backup of Lavender Whip.* Well, I guess I didn't need to stay up for HK cause its all still avavilable as of this morning, but Lavender Whip is sold out now,so *I am sooooo glad I got a backup*
_

 
I am so proud! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_...hopefully it arrives & can go live in my traincase with Jeanette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Moxy (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_Moxy I'm so glad you got you hamsterglass!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope it doesn't fuck your lips up!  And that is so funny about your hamster on tv...but not spitting beer! Its wasteful!_

 
So far so good! My lips are a bit weird from last night's Chinese, I always have this problem with Chinese, so it's not from the cremesheen glass. I'll know more in a couple of days. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love the colour though. I keep reapplying it, cant help myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Btw that's ok, no beer spat over Hamster is wasted beer


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 10, 2009)

Hello bimbos! I have not dared to look in the HK thread, is it that crazy?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can anyone recap the latest for me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I actually just went on to the US MAC website and placed my first MAC order in ages:

Sublime Culture cremestick liner (I love this formula and have been meaning to get this for awhile now)

Cleanse-off oil (this removes my heavy duty sunblock, which I wear every day, brilliantly)

Hello Kitty keychain/mirror charm

Helly Kitty lipglass in Mimmy

Yes, I caved and bought a couple of HK items. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wanted to try one of the lipglasses since I heard that the formula is different. Also, the keychain is so cute.

BTW, all the HK items were orderable when I did my shopping. Not sure if people are worried about sellouts, but everything was in stock when I was there.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 10, 2009)

I heard the site crashed somewhere around 1am est. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The HK thread is buzzing. The one reallllly crazy thing I read this morning was that someone bought 24 Fashion Mews ls at a store I believe. Can we say 'hello ebay' arrgghh

Looks like everything is still in stock, prolly because a lot of people went to the stores or preordered at Nordies. I did order FM ls on the site about 12:05 because Nordies was sold out.

I hope you like your stuff MZZRach


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Hello bimbos! I have not dared to look in the HK thread, is it that crazy?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can anyone recap the latest for me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hi Rachel! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aww I don't want to miss the fun of catching up 50+ pages of pure fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yay for your MAC haul hun!


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 10, 2009)

^^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ugghh, I don't think I can


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_ The one reallllly crazy thing I read this morning was that someone bought 24 Fashion Mews ls at a store I believe. Can we say 'hello ebay' arrgghh

Looks like everything is still in stock, prolly because a lot of people went to the stores or preordered at Nordies. I did order FS ls on the site about 12:05 because Nordies was sold out.

I hope you like your stuff MZZRach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 











  24 of the same lippie???  I know the MAC site has limits on quantities, the stores should also.  That is so messed up!

Considering all the fervor, I am proud of myself for only getting 2 HK items.  Honestly, the collection is adorable, I almost bought the traincase, but I truly do not need it.  I am trying to have less "stuff" in my life!


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 10, 2009)

wow...thats weird MzzRach...it says the original post is by someone else??? how did that happen? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I didn't really get a lot...a few things


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Hi Rachel! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aww I don't want to miss the fun of catching up 50+ pages of pure fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yay for your MAC haul hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
There's no way I am reading all those pages!  

Thanks - I am looking forward to receiving my new stuff.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 10, 2009)

25 of Fashion Mews!


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_wow...thats weird MzzRach...it says the original post is by someone else??? how did that happen? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I didn't really get a lot...a few things_

 
Which post elegant?  Or maybe my alter-ego posted without my knowledge..........


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_











  24 of the same lippie???  I know the MAC site has limits on quantities, the stores should also.  That is so messed up!

Considering all the fervor, I am proud of myself for only getting 2 HK items.  Honestly, the collection is adorable, I almost bought the traincase, but I truly do not need it.  I am trying to have less "stuff" in my life!_

 
this one...I've never seen that happen before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alter ego


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_this one...I've never seen that happen before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alter ego_

 
Weird - it shows up normal for me.....

Must be those Specktra gremlins...........


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 10, 2009)

I agree...that is totaly crap that a store let someone buy that many of the same item.   I hope the chick gets stuck with them & they don't sell for her on ebay(which is where we all know they are headed)  But I'm sure if they don't sell there, she'll probably just return them all to MAC where they will wind up in the trash...shit like this is why MAC raises their prices every year, twice a year


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_I agree...that is totaly crap that a store let someone buy that many of the same item.   I hope the chick gets stuck with them & they don't sell for her on ebay(which is where we all know they are headed)  But I'm sure if they don't sell there, she'll probably just return them all to MAC where they will wind up in the trash...shit like this is why MAC raises their prices every year, twice a year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





  If I would've heard/seen that in my store, I think I would've reported that person/store to MAC corporate!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_I agree...that is totaly crap that a store let someone buy that many of the same item.   I hope the chick gets stuck with them & they don't sell for her on ebay(which is where we all know they are headed)  But I'm sure if they don't sell there, she'll probably just return them all to MAC where they will wind up in the trash...shit like this is why MAC raises their prices every year, twice a year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sad but 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_





  If I would've heard/seen that in my store, I think I would've reported that person/store to MAC corporate!




_

 





 Me too!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_There's no way I am reading all those pages!  

Thanks - I am looking forward to receiving my new stuff.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I read them all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy!!


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 10, 2009)

^^^ Every time I see the team backup sign(and the backup sign of the team backup sign) it really makes me lol!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_





  If I would've heard/seen that in my store, I think I would've reported that person/store to MAC corporate!




_

 
I would have thanked her that she was so kind to buy one for me as well


----------



## Susanne (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_^^^ Every time I see the team backup sign(and the backup sign of the team backup sign) it really makes me lol!_


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 10, 2009)

Has everyone seen the ebay auctions for the Hello Kitty for MAC inspired dresses?
eBay Seller: auctioncause: Clothing, Shoes Accessories items on eBay.com
I saw Manish Arora even did one...double your MAC with that one!


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 10, 2009)

Woah! Is that picture way to big?
I deleted it, but here's that link too
http://www.auctioncause.com/clientfi...etics/amp2.jpg


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm on Team No Backup.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Team Backup smiley is super cute though.  Jeanette is a smiley superstar!


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 10, 2009)

^^^guess which one I like? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...the one with 8 bids currently @610.00


----------



## nunu (Feb 10, 2009)

^Team pink


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_



_

 
Susanne, are you feeling better? I hope so


----------



## Susanne (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Susanne, are you feeling better? I hope so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yes, I do!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am enjoying the HK hype here today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It helps to relax from work.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_






 It helps to relax from work._

 





It was funny reading in the posts how excited they all were to get their HK


----------



## Susanne (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_





It was funny reading in the posts how excited they all were to get their HK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
  I love these days on specktra. Reminded me of the day when Heatherette was released


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 10, 2009)

It is fun to read and feel all the excitement.  I for one am excited for Sugar Sweet!


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_It is fun to read and feel all the excitement.  I for one am excited for Sugar Sweet!_

 
Same here, I can't wait to get Bubbles


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 10, 2009)

I can't believe Nordies screwed up the order I placed back on Sunday. I just happened to check my online order status & noticed that 3 items said 'customer canceled'... shock...what??

So I called & cs said that 'there were too many backorders than quantity'....duh! Then the girl said the beauty line had already ordered/charged my card/& it's on the way to me. good right - NO

She calls me back & said the Beauty hotline was wrong its at another store that won't even hold/send it because that part is closed at this hour....blah, blah, blah...I said forget it! Jumped on the MAC site - I can't believe they still had the 3 items!!!! & ordered from there.  really ticked me off


----------



## nunu (Feb 10, 2009)

^ OMG!!! that's un-acceptable!! I am glad you got them in the end.
Imagine if you haven't checked??


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 10, 2009)

^ I know!  I've had so many incompetent things like this happen that I check on every one all time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The girl at Nordies own cs sent a stern letter to Nordies management on my behalf. Well, at least I was still able to get the 3 items. Just think if MAC was already sold out - AND, what about all the others orders placed that still think they will be getting their items! BAD


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_



_

 
I love you


----------



## nunu (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_I love you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Awww, i love you tooo


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_^ I know! I've had so many incompetent things like this happen that I check on every one all time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The girl at Nordies own cs sent a stern letter to Nordies management on my behalf. Well, at least I was still able to get the 3 items. Just think if MAC was already sold out - AND, what about all the others orders placed that still think they will be getting their items! BAD_

 
How irritating.  Considering what an excellent customer you are, they should send some freebies your way to make up for this.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Especially since Nordstrom prides itself on service. They need to do right on this one!


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 10, 2009)

Good thing you were paying attention elegant!  I'm glad you were able to order your goodies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm a little sad cause I decided to get the little folding purse mirror kitty head & I see its sold out now...boo


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_How irritating.  Considering what an excellent customer you are, they should send some freebies your way to make up for this.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Especially since Nordstrom prides itself on service. They need to do right on this one!_

 
Aw thanks babe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I agree. I just read the letter the cs sent on my behalf & it was pretty good & firm. I would love freebies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I felt really bad for those who probably won't find out until its too late more than myself.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_Good thing you were paying attention elegant!  I'm glad you were able to order your goodies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm a little sad cause I decided to get the little folding purse mirror kitty head & I see its sold out now...boo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





Yeah, thank goodness I  caught it before I poured my wine tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aw, thats too bad about the mirror. Did your little girl want anything in specific? Or does she not really care?


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_





Yeah, thank goodness I caught it before I poured my wine tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aw, thats too bad about the mirror. Did your little girl want anything in specific? Or does she not really care?_

 
No, she's only two so she's not demanding for particular things yet...she just wants everything


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 10, 2009)

^haha...you're in trouble! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




She looked a little older than 2 in the pic. Geesh, I still want everything.


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_^haha...you're in trouble! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Don't I know it


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Hi Dear! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that sucks!!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





 I hope the next flight starts soon! How are your new MAC goodies? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well, the airlines people called last evening and friggin informed me that the flight was cancelled (which by the way, is the most reliable and luxurious flight in India!!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Anyhow, after I recovered from the shock, I started the refund process and instead booked another flight! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Suck it up (insert airlines name) losers! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 So, finally we're all set!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Plus, another super great news, no, awesome, no, oh well .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well, these past couple of days I was sad coz my cousin (the only cousin sis I love to death 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) was getting engaged on 15 and I couldn't be there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, now, am friggin over over joyed coz am going!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 I am sooooooooooooooooooo happy now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love you girls for being here to talk to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Oh and Jeanette, my MAC is dying to meet me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As am I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I'll see it on 20!!


----------



## Moxy (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_ Well, these past couple of days I was sad coz my cousin (the only cousin sis I love to death 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) was getting engaged on 15 and I couldn't be there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Please tell me that's not her age 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Congratz to her!

And hello to everyone else! It's another lovely sunny morning in Paignton. Sun, palm trees, sea air, sea gulls crying...aaaah


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 11, 2009)

Good morning bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_^^^ Every time I see the team backup sign(and the backup sign of the team backup sign) it really makes me lol!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_



_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I'm on Team No Backup.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Team Backup smiley is super cute though.  Jeanette is a smiley superstar!_

 








 Thank you all! I had the idea for it a couple of days ago and I finally just had to make it yesterday. I couldn't resist any longer and I have to lol every time I see it too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_





It was funny reading in the posts how excited they all were to get their HK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_It is fun to read and feel all the excitement.  I for one am excited for Sugar Sweet!_

 
It is so much to read and catch up to the next morning but I enjoy it too! Just the next time *makes mental note* I should make fresh coffee first! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_Same here, I can't wait to get Bubbles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh Bubbles! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have never seen it IRL but I am so excited about this lipstick too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_I can't believe Nordies screwed up the order I placed back on Sunday. I just happened to check my online order status & noticed that 3 items said 'customer canceled'... shock...what??

So I called & cs said that 'there were too many backorders than quantity'....duh! Then the girl said the beauty line had already ordered/charged my card/& it's on the way to me. good right - NO

She calls me back & said the Beauty hotline was wrong its at another store that won't even hold/send it because that part is closed at this hour....blah, blah, blah...I said forget it! Jumped on the MAC site - I can't believe they still had the 3 items!!!! & ordered from there.  really ticked me off_

 








 This is horrible! I agree, they better send some nice "we are sorry for messing up" goodies!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_Good thing you were paying attention elegant!  I'm glad you were able to order your goodies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*I'm a little sad cause I decided to get the little folding purse mirror kitty head & I see its sold out now...boo*



_

 









On the 20th Anvika? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do you know already what you will get? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am so curious!


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm so happy, I just finished another customer order finally! There's 60 douple ended dreads in there


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 11, 2009)

No foxy Moxy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's not her age! If it were, she'd have been arrested by now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How I miss sunny mornings! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ah well!


----------



## nunu (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_No, she's only two so she's not demanding for particular things yet...she just wants everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Girl you've got an upcoming MAC addict there! ?She can be the youngest MC addict ever!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Well, the airlines people called last evening and friggin informed me that the flight was cancelled (which by the way, is the most reliable and luxurious flight in India!!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Anyhow, after I recovered from the shock, I started the refund process and instead booked another flight! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Suck it up (insert airlines name) losers! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 So, finally we're all set!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Plus, another super great news, no, awesome, no, oh well .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well, these past couple of days I was sad coz my cousin (the only cousin sis I love to death 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) was getting engaged on 15 and I couldn't be there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, now, am friggin over over joyed coz am going!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 I am sooooooooooooooooooo happy now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love you girls for being here to talk to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Oh and Jeanette, my MAC is dying to meet me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As am I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I'll see it on 20!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am glad everything is sorted! Is the wedding going to be in Dubair?





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Please tell me that's not her age 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Congratz to her!

And hello to everyone else! It's another lovely sunny morning in Paignton. Sun, palm trees, sea air, sea gulls crying...aaaah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Good morning bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Morning!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_I'm so happy, I just finished another customer order finally! There's 60 douple ended dreads in there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_

 
Aww the colours are nice!!


Helllo Everyobody!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 11, 2009)

Jeanette, girl, I was talking about the major haul my bro did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I get to see the stash on 20 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're so cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You saw my list in this thread ... Don't remember how many pages back though


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Jeanette, girl, I was talking about the major haul my bro did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I get to see the stash on 20 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're so cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*You saw my list in this thread ... Don't remember how many pages back though*



_

 
Oops, sorry! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just had one coffee and I need more to function properly!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_I'm so happy, I just finished another customer order finally! There's 60 douple ended dreads in there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_

 
Wow!


----------



## Moxy (Feb 11, 2009)

Bubble bath time!

Liam's mum knows my addiction, she got me 2 huge Imperial Leather Baths 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Which one to use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Softly Softly Jojoba milk and vitamin E Moisturizing bath
or
Take it easy chamomile and lavender Relaxing bath

Decisions decisions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not even Barack Obama has tougher decisions right now


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I am glad everything is sorted! Is the wedding going to be in Dubair?



_

 
Hey Nora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well, the engagement is in India 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The wedding, umm, I don't think the dates have been talked about yet ... The guy lives in US, so maybe there or since the relatives are in India, here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyhow, who cares, am so psyched 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I get to go and for my sis, it's a total surprise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!! She's so sad that I'm not going and all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wonder what her face will look like when she sees me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 And ....... wait for it ....... I might do her MU for one of the lunches/ dinners (if I'm not too lazy!)


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Bubble bath time!

Liam's mum knows my addiction, she got me 2 huge Imperial Leather Baths 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Which one to use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Softly Softly Jojoba milk and vitamin E Moisturizing bath
or
Take it easy chamomile and lavender Relaxing bath

Decisions decisions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not even Barack Obama has tougher decisions right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 I bet he doesn't!!


----------



## Moxy (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_





 I bet he doesn't!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am so proud of myself, I made such a smart decision. If Obama needs an adviser he should call me!

The relaxing one will be for evening baths and the moisturizing one for the mornings. How supacool am I


----------



## nunu (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Hey Nora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well, the engagement is in India 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The wedding, umm, I don't think the dates have been talked about yet ... The guy lives in US, so maybe there or since the relatives are in India, here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyhow, who cares, am so psyched 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I get to go and for my sis, it's a total surprise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!! She's so sad that I'm not going and all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wonder what her face will look like when she sees me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 And ....... wait for it ....... I might do her MU for one of the lunches/ dinners (if I'm not too lazy!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I can't beleive i wrote Dubair instead of Dubai LOL

It would be such a nice surprise!!!!!! She'll be shocked when she sees you!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_I am so proud of myself, I made such a smart decision. If Obama needs an adviser he should call me!

The relaxing one will be for evening baths and the moisturizing one for the mornings. *How supacool am I *



_

 





 Very 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I can't beleive i wrote *Dubair* instead of Dubai LOL

It would be such a nice surprise!!!!!! *She'll be shocked when she sees you*!_

 





 Typos!

Right ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well, I'd asked her what gift should I send her and she sadly said "You could've been my gift" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh well, I AM gonna be a gift now


----------



## nunu (Feb 11, 2009)

^it'll be like a dream come true for her!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 11, 2009)

Seriously girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm dying to see her ... It's so hard to wait till 15th 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You know, I haven't seen her in 8 years!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Even though she's only 7 months younger, I treat her like a baby


----------



## nunu (Feb 11, 2009)

8 years 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Awww


----------



## Moxy (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_ You know, I haven't seen her in 8 years!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 11, 2009)

We were talking on the phone today .. Basically, deciding her dress, hair, make-up, shoes etc. and we started talking about the days when we were kids and used to talk on the phone late at night. We would whisper inside quilts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then, every other minute she'd say "Gimme a sec, I'll brb ... Have to breathe!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I'd transfer the phone from one ear to the other coz it'd turn red and start burning (couldn't hear the whispering properly!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Mad wonderful times! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am so glad am going


----------



## Moxy (Feb 11, 2009)

^^ Hahahaha i love that kind of phone talks


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Good morning bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 Thank you all! I had the idea for it a couple of days ago and I finally just had to make it yesterday. I couldn't resist any longer and I have to lol every time I see it too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









It is so much to read and catch up to the next morning but I enjoy it too! Just the next time *makes mental note* I should make fresh coffee first! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_

 
Team backup is one of my favorites to look at
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I could never attempt to come to specktra in the morning without my coffee, it would be too hard to think without it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Girl you've got an upcoming MAC addict there! ?She can be the youngest MC addict ever!


Helllo Everyobody!




_

 
She already loves her "pretty lips" & will stare at herself in the mirror when she has on any lip product
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_I am so proud of myself, I made such a smart decision. If Obama needs an adviser he should call me!

The relaxing one will be for evening baths and the moisturizing one for the mornings. How supacool am I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That is what I was going to suggest, team supacool


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 11, 2009)

Good morning Jenn! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Do you want to come over to your traincase? I made fresh coffee!


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Good morning Jenn! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Do you want to come over to your traincase? I made fresh coffee! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
good morning my dear.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I would love a refill right about now...all of the reading on the HK thread has made mine cold


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_good morning my dear.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I would love a refill right about now...*all of the reading on the HK thread has made mine cold*_

 





 I made the mistake to open the HK thread before making coffee! I couldn't leave the computer before I read all the new posts.


----------



## Moxy (Feb 11, 2009)

Women where's your will power 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I havent opened/read HK thread in ages. I just can't be arsed. Some MAC lover I am huh


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Women where's your will power 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*
I havent opened/read HK thread in ages. I just can't be arsed. Some MAC lover I am huh*



_


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 11, 2009)

Eeek! I'm so happy I just ordered my purse mirror!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Read my new post for my happy order...
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f224/a...3/#post1496732


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_Eeek! I'm so happy I just ordered my purse mirror!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Read my new post for my happy order...
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f224/a...3/#post1496732_

 
Yaaay for your purse mirror! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 I just read your post. Would they ship to your traincase too?


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Yaaay for your purse mirror! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 I just read your post. Would they ship to your traincase too? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm sure they would since its in New Jersey
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Any chance they would also ship to my overseas friends?  How amazing would that be if you all didn't have to wait?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 11, 2009)

Yaay.. I will stay in your traincase then! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_I'm sure they would since its in New Jersey
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Any chance they would also ship to my overseas friends?*  How amazing would that be if you all didn't have to wait?*_

 
It would! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope MAC really changes their odd different launch dates soon or I mostly will have to switch to CPs because the waiting for BBR drove me nuts and so does it for HK!


----------



## Moxy (Feb 11, 2009)

LOL I gotta quote Jeanette from MSN:

I was thinking what to make here for dinner today and she said:
*
Jeanette says (15:54):
 fried xbox*

cuz she knows Liam's Xbox is center of his life at the moment.

Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 I couldnt stop laughing, that felt good


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 11, 2009)

I know its hard to wait, but I think you really have an advantage because you get sooooo many reviews & swatches to read & see before you order.  I loved that the HK parties were so early so I can see the swatches & hear everyone's thoughts before I bought my goodies...it really helped me narrow down my list.  If I lived there you with I'd probably only get one or two things from each collection instead of the amount I get.  But it would be better for you girls if it was only a one or two week wait instead of a month or more...thats too long


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 11, 2009)

You're welcome hun! I am glad if I can make you laugh and sorry about your mascara!


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_LOL I gotta quote Jeanette from MSN:

I was thinking what to make here for dinner today and she said:
*
Jeanette says (15:54):
 fried xbox*

cuz she knows Liam's Xbox is center of his life at the moment.

Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 I couldnt stop laughing, that felt good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hmmm.... perhaps tonight I should make some playstation 3 stir fry for my man


----------



## Moxy (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_I know its hard to wait, but I think you really have an advantage because you get sooooo many reviews & swatches to read & see before you order._

 
I dont mind delays at all, I do mind the price differences though! (oh and no mac in slovenia
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_I know its hard to wait, but I think you really have an advantage because you get sooooo many reviews & swatches to read & see before you order.  I loved that the HK parties were so early so I can see the swatches & hear everyone's thoughts before I bought my goodies...it really helped me narrow down my list.  If I lived there you with I'd probably only get one or two things from each collection instead of the amount I get.  But it would be better for you girls if it was only a one or two week wait instead of a month or more...thats too long
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





I really enjoy and am thankful for all the swatches and reviews but I agree that one month or more is just way too long. 

I don't think this is a good way to go for MAC because we can already read it in the BBR thread that some (including me) loose their interest in collections after a while when the collection launches here at the same time the next collections already launches in the US. I can't understand the delay because MAC produces all over the world and so it can't be a shipping problem. And collections like Well Defined or Creme Team had almost the same launch date here in Germany and in the US. 

It is a mistake especially for the huge collections like BBR and HK not to launch them at least in only one or two weeks worldwide because people will possibly loose their interest after they reach a certain point of waiting.


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 11, 2009)

I totally agree...I mean why have you girls wait for so long?  It really doesn't make sense to me.  Do they use the US & Ca as their guinea pigs to see approximately how much will sell & then order however many more to be made for the foreign markets & also have second shipments ordered for us at that point as well of the items that sold out?


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 11, 2009)

And don't forget that at least here in Finland we don't even get all the collections


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_I totally agree...I mean why have you girls wait for so long?  It really doesn't make sense to me.  Do they use the US & Ca as their guinea pigs to see approximately how much will sell & then order however many more to be made for the foreign markets & also have second shipments ordered for us at that point as well of the items that sold out?_

 





 I can't figure out MACs idea behind this at all. 
It just makes me sad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_And don't forget that at least here in Finland we don't even get all the collections _

 





I can feel my Sugar Sweet anger coming up now.


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 11, 2009)

^What you aren't getting Sugar Sweet!?! That mean that we won't get it either :/ I want my Bubbles and Aquavert and the MSF's dam it!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_^What you aren't getting Sugar Sweet!?! That mean that we won't get it either :/ I want my Bubbles and Aquavert and the MSF's dam it!_

 
We will get Sugar Sweet but at exclusive locations only. Not even my Pro Store will get Sugar Sweet.


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 11, 2009)

^Darn! So it means that we prolly won't get it at all


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Oops, sorry! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just had one coffee and I need more to function properly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Dude, are you addicted to coffee too ??!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That would make it 2, right ??  MAC and coffee! Or are there more ??


----------



## Moxy (Feb 12, 2009)

Morning babes! 7.40 am here, Mr. Moxy just went to work and I cant fall back asleep. 
I want some bimbos here pronto!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 12, 2009)

Here I comeeee


----------



## Moxy (Feb 12, 2009)

Heehee babe you're the fastest avatar shifter ever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I usually never read names, just the pics and when there's a new one I know that's probably you


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 12, 2009)

Well, what can I say .... I get bored too soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Oh and btw, I'm a klutz so, I was bound to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 into you


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 12, 2009)

Good Morning Bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Heehee babe you're the fastest avatar shifter ever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*I usually never read names, just the pics and when there's a new one I know that's probably you *



_

 





 I do that, too. I thought I am the only one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moxy how is it in UK?

Anvika when are you going on Vacation?


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 12, 2009)

O man, I never realised this before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My avatars are a huge hit!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, I leave on the 15th for my sister's engagement and will be back on 16. Then, we leave on 20th for my brothers' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yagmur, how's the weather and how are you passing your time right now ??


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 12, 2009)

Awww, hope we will see pictures of the engagement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yay, you are leaving on my Birthday and get your MAC Goodies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am fine, but a little bit nervous. I'll get my "performance in the examination" (is that right?) tomorrow....

And we have soooo much snow outside, I can't believe it!!! I want Sunshine, Anvika can you sent me some 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ohhhh, but I'll see you are freezing too. Is there no Sunshine?!


----------



## Moxy (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Moxy how is it in UK?_

 
Surprisingly nice - it's sunny everyday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope that the weather will hold until weekend when we go to the otter sanctuary 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I friggin love otters


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Awww, hope we will see pictures of the engagement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yay, you are leaving on my Birthday and get your MAC Goodies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am fine, but a little bit nervous. I'll get my "performance in the examination" (is that right?) tomorrow....

And we have soooo much snow outside, I can't believe it!!! I want Sunshine, Anvika can you sent me some 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ohhhh, but I'll see you are freezing too. Is there no Sunshine?!_

 
O yea, am gonna try my best to bully the photographer to click me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh, it's your b'day on 20th ... Hmmm ... Well, then, it's lucky for me ... I get my MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 Don't be nervous honey, your performance is gonna be great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Well, it's cold again here but, there is still some sun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lemme send you some ...


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_O yea, am gonna try my best to bully the photographer to click me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh, it's your b'day on 20th ... Hmmm ... Well, then, it's lucky for me ... I get my MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 Don't be nervous honey, your performance is gonna be great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Well, it's cold again here but, there is still some sun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lemme send you some ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Yes, yes, yes it is my Birthday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 And we are flying to Berlin and in the evening we are going to Hamburg to my Family 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I hope, so. Good Performance = more MAC for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yeeeessss, please send me some and I will send you snow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Awwww Moxy I love Otters!!! They are sooo cute


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 12, 2009)

Have I ever told you, that I looooooove all the Smileys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Especially Jeanettes Smileys. Thank you soooo much


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 12, 2009)

Good morning bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Aww thank you, Yagmur!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Yes, yes, yes it is my Birthday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 And we are flying to Berlin and in the evening we are going to Hamburg to my Family 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I hope, so. Good Performance = more MAC for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yeeeessss, please send me some and I will send you snow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Awwww Moxy I love Otters!!! They are sooo cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Have I ever told you, that I looooooove all the Smileys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Especially Jeanettes Smileys. Thank you soooo much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Now, that's some B'day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Am soo happy for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Well, imagine what would happen if it were a reversible equation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 More MAC = Good performance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Yay, I want snow ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Oo yeah, I am crazy for these smileys ...


----------



## Moxy (Feb 12, 2009)

OMG it's smiley attack from Holy!!!!!


SPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Good morning bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Aww thank you, Yagmur! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You are welcome, honey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Now, that's some B'day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Am soo happy for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Well, imagine what would happen if it were a reversible equation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 More MAC = Good performance *







Yay, I want snow ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Oo yeah, I am crazy for these smileys ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 








 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_OMG it's smiley attack from Holy!!!!!


SPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

























































































































































































































































































































































































































_


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_We will get Sugar Sweet but at exclusive locations only. Not even my Pro Store will get Sugar Sweet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Shit.  Now I'm going to have to check that we will get it in Australia.

Good evening Bimbos!


----------



## nunu (Feb 12, 2009)

Good Afternoooon Bimbos!


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 12, 2009)

Good evening MrsMay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good afternoon Nora


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 12, 2009)

Hello!


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi!

I just got back home from my lectures and the MAC counter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I went to dropp off some B2M and got Pervette and Tanarama lipsticks. I also finally bought the 190 brush and got samples of the Studio Sculpt in NC and NW15. Need to try those on tomorrow.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi Heidi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I am curious about your Studio Sculpt review!
My skin is freaking out right now so I can't really tell how the foundation works on my skin now.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 12, 2009)

Who else is having bad skin days at the moment? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Stupid winter.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





Who else is having bad skin days at the moment? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Stupid winter._

 
Bad skin days group hug?


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 12, 2009)

Gladly I have the best skin in months, or I'f I'm really honest my skin hasn't been that good since I three years ago stopped taking hormonal birth controll. But I feel ya since the past year has been a constant bad face day for me all day


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 12, 2009)

A really bad swatch in artificial light. top is Diorskin Forever 010, then SFF NC15, SC NC15 and SC NW15. I can't believe how the CS NC15 can wary so much of the SFF!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_





A really bad swatch in artificial light. top is Diorskin Forever 010, then SFF NC15, SC NC15 and SC NW15. *I can't believe how the CS NC15 can wary so much of the SFF!*_

 





Thank you for your swatches! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope Studio Sculpt will work for you!


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 12, 2009)

Well see. I'm starting to think that SFF may break me out, but I'm not sure. I've never had a clear skin and only resently started to think that maybe foundation can be one of the reasons.. So Now that I have three different liquid foundations I think I'll use each a week and see if my skin reacts to them in anyway.


----------



## nunu (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope that you are all doing well and happy. 

I know i've said it 3545747382058 times but i seriosuly can't wait till get my hands on BBR.
Based on swatches i want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lipsticks:
B-Babe, All's fair and Marquised D

Lipglasses:
Strawberry blonde, red devil and maybe live and dye.

Eyeshadows:
100 strokes

MSF's:
Redhead.

Brushes:
165, 226 and 214


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 12, 2009)

Sounds a good list Nunu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





hmm.. I'm starting to get a bit wedding crazy, thinking of my dress, what kind of ring I want, the venue all that and we don't even have a date or even a year decided, but I'm pretty sure it will be in the folowing three years though.. 
I even know in where I want the seremony to be held, I just hope we can get the place..

Just asked my boyfriend if he's been thinking of when he is going to propose to me and he sayd that after he has graduated from Uni 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Technically we are allready engaged but I still want him to propose to me before we really set the date since the chancing of the rings was more or less a mutual agreement not a proposal in the traditional sense.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_OMG it's smiley attack from Holy!!!!!


SPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

























































































































































































































































































































































































































_

 
Oh well, I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 me some smileys


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 13, 2009)

Moxxxxy, nooooooooo, your real name isn't Moxy


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Moxxxxy, nooooooooo, your real name isn't Moxy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


























_

 
WHAT? I can't believe it


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey Yagmur ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, I read it on FB ... But, don't know ... Moxy can only tell


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey Anvika 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am so happy, I passed my Exams very well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And my Coastal Scents Palettes arrived today. I just have to pick them up at the customs


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 13, 2009)

Good morning bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yaay congratulations Yagmur! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sorry about the customs though.


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 13, 2009)

Morning Jeanette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's okay, I have ordered with 7 other Girls. It's just figured that it goes to customs. It's a huuuuuuge Package 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have ordered sooo much:
88 Shimmer Palette
26 Neutral Palette
10 Blush Palette
a few Brushes
Gel Liner
empty Pans
I think... that's it


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 13, 2009)

See, see, I told you that equation would work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so happy for you honey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What's hubby treating you to ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







And man o man, do I want to see your stash or what ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Waiting!


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_











 See, see, I told you that equation would work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so happy for you honey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What's hubby treating you to ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







And man o man, do I want to see your stash or what ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Waiting! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you Honey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yay, I will show you everything. I am so exited/curious about the Coastal Scents Palettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hubby is happy, and can't wait to take me to the PRO-Store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I can proudly say, he is a MAC Addict, too


----------



## Moxy (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Moxxxxy, nooooooooo, your real name isn't Moxy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


























_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_WHAT? I can't believe it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_

 
Heehee no it's not. I wish it was though! Most people call me that so I'd say it's a nickname that is used properly.

Listen carefully because I shall say this only once 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


It's Stacia






Yagmur Excellent hauling!!! And congratz on your exams, well done


----------



## Moxy (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Hubby is happy, and can't wait to take me to the PRO-Store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

















Lucky bi*ch!!!


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 13, 2009)

Thank you Moxy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I have to go, Coastal Scents is calling my Name


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 13, 2009)

I spend all last nigth watching wedding gowns and rings on the net


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 13, 2009)

I haz a forename crush, Moxy!


----------



## Moxy (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_I spend all last nigth watching wedding gowns and rings on the net 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I do that so often too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just end up being upset lol so I'm trying to stop!


----------



## Moxy (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_I haz a forename crush, Moxy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_I do that so often too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just end up being upset lol so I'm trying to stop!_

 
Must be hard with you an Liam living fo so far away, I know the feeling.

I'm pretty sure that we'll get married in the next three years or so, just have to wait him to actually propose to me so we can se the date


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_

















*Lucky bi*ch!!! *






_

 








  Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am back home, and I am really impressed of the quality. It's awesome!!!





 The e/s in the 88 Palette looked so much bigger on pictures/videos

But I looooove everything


----------



## Moxy (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_





 The e/s in the 88 Palette looked so much bigger on pictures/videos
_

 
Hahaha yeah they do!! Although with so many colours I dont see myself running out any time soon. Plus for that money...awesome deal


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Hahaha yeah they do!! Although with so many colours I dont see myself running out any time soon. Plus for that money...awesome deal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
True! It's a great deal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The Quality of the brushes is awesome, too.

I am just 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 over my purchase. I think I  need a tissue


----------



## Moxy (Feb 13, 2009)

No need for a tissue, I'm mopping your dribble as we speak!


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_No need for a tissue, I'm mopping your dribble as we speak!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Love that Smiley!!! You're great


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 13, 2009)

I got Dior Sunset Cafe today, it looks really pretty


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 14, 2009)

Happy Valentines Day to all my lovely Bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(and happy b-day to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 14, 2009)

Yaay Happy Birthday Heidi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Yay for your Dior quint too!

And happy Valentine's Day everyone!


----------



## nunu (Feb 14, 2009)

Happy birthday Heidi!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope you have a good one!

Happy Valentines day girls, if you are single or not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 you all!


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 14, 2009)

I did my first make up with Sunset Cafe and have to say that allthough it's much more toned down of what I'm used to it's really pretty. And what's the best is that the light pink is allmost a total dupe of Nanogold e/s but just wiht a better consistency


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 14, 2009)

Happy Valentine's Day to my Bimbos!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Love you all!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



For Moxy...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Happy Birthday Heidi


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 14, 2009)

Oh a special Moxy greeting! You are so right Jenn!

Moxy have a wonderful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Valentine's Day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love you all too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *specktra love is in the air*


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday Heidi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Enjoy your Dior palette. I am looking forward for your next FOTD


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 14, 2009)

Hugs & Kisses back at you guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moxy gets the loving touch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (or finger)


----------



## Susanne (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Hey Anvika 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I am so happy, I passed my Exams very well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*And my Coastal Scents Palettes arrived today.* I just have to pick them up at the customs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Did you order the 88 Shimmer or regular palette?


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Did you order the 88 Shimmer or regular palette? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The 88 Shimmer palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I want to order the regular one, too


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 15, 2009)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/d...dation-130869/

Here's the promised Dior Sunset Cafe and Stylish Move EOTD's


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/d...dation-130869/

Here's the promised Dior Sunset Cafe and Stylish Move EOTD's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wow! They are both so beautiful on you!  I especially love Stylish Move with your coloring...gorgeous!


----------



## Moxy (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_For Moxy...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Oh a special Moxy greeting! You are so right Jenn!

Moxy have a wonderful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Valentine's Day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_





 Hugs & Kisses back at you guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moxy gets the loving touch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (or finger)_

 





 You girls are the best, thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I got my Valentines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 early in the morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How was your Valentines day?
We stayed in bed til 11, then went to the otter sanctuary where we adopted an otter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and stayed with them, then drove back home for more bed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 stuff and then off to the best Chinese restaurant in town.

Heidi, you look beuatiful!

And I'm trying not to grieve too much because I wont see MAC's counter


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 16, 2009)

Blah, I'm writing my CV and trying to find a summer job that will help me buy my bills on summer when I don't get any student alowance


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey, you guys! Am back from the engagement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 God, did I miss you all or what ?! I had the bestest time of my life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll show you the pics when they come in (I have none of mine!). The ride back was nasty though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This was my first train travel in like some 7-8 years!! Anyhow, now am at work, trying not to knock off my computer while dozing off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll fill you in on the details whenever you guys come online ... Waiting .. Love you all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope all of you had an awesome Valentine's day


----------



## Moxy (Feb 17, 2009)

Morning everyone! I HAVE BIG NEWS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So the alpha male decided to take me to the counter otherwise there would be no living with me and my nagging afterwards....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had a list prepared in advance, I wanted:
-new foundation
-new concealer
-109 brush
-Hamsterglass back up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-Petite Indulgence c/g

And I had 12 empties (no depotting!, I actually had 12 empties 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) to B2M!!

When we got there the counter was empty so I could start my shopping spree straight away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had some bad luck though - they had no Hamsterglasses left, no Petite Indulgence, no Studio Sculpt in NC20 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







So i got:

B2M: Angel and Lovelorn lipsticks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-109 brush
- MA gave me a NC20 foundation sample from the tester tube
- Ever so rich c/g (this was the only colour left that was fair, other left were Creme Anglaise and Looks like Sin)

I wanted more than just 2 items plus b2m but by then, Liam was pulling me away from the counter...

*is off to Clearance bin to ask for a CP*


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 17, 2009)

Welcome back Moxy! I missed you hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Hooray for visiting the counter! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But still 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for pulling Moxy away from the counter so quick, Liam!


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 17, 2009)

^Men they never learn. I took Pekka once to the counter with me to look some l/g's and the poor thing was so furstrated (but didn't say a thing, because he's sweet that way) that I didn't really want to linger there long and usually he reacts quite good to shopping, but make up seems to be the boiling point for him.


----------



## Moxy (Feb 17, 2009)

Heeeeeeeey Jeanette!! Havent seen you for a few days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah I got all confused cuz I was finally at MAC, the music was loud, Liam was restless...so I forgot to buy the new concealer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I B2M my old ones cuz they were empty, so I dont have a concealer now and my under eye areas are always purple lol. Oops.

Gosh I loved it, the MA and I chatted and I know nobody likes it when people say this here but - she was really impressed, asked me how I know all that, and she even turned to Liam and said she's impressed with me. Not sure if that got him proud or not LOL!


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 17, 2009)

Oh Moxy I actually *OH NO'ed* out loud when I read the counter had no hamsterglass left!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Terrible!!


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 17, 2009)

I just checked ebay &that same seller has more...
http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-CREMESHEEN-GLASS-IN-BOY-BAIT-NEW-FULL-SZ_W0QQitemZ130288346851QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSkin_Ca  re_test?hash=item130288346851&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14  &_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318

My links not working you can copy & paste it, but its the same seller you got the other from (nvrno66)


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 17, 2009)

Jeanette how are you? Is everything OK?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 17, 2009)

Hello bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am ok today... kinda. I am still worried but I have to hope that everything will be ok with my dad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Whenever he is ready (and I hope that is soon) I said that I will go to the doctor with him. I need him to be okay.


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 17, 2009)

I was so worried...even more so when I had no poke from you this morning!  Sending you & daddy good thoughts & wishes...


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_I was so worried...even more so when I had no poke from you this morning!  Sending you & daddy good thoughts & wishes..._

 








 Thank you so much hun!

Consider yourself poked!


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey Moxy & Anvika are back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Missed you girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anvika, I am really curious about your Pictures, can't wait to see them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Awwww, Moxy. It was really nice from Liam to take you to MAC. And Lovelorn is my new FAVORITE Lipstick!!!


----------



## Moxy (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_Oh Moxy I actually *OH NO'ed* out loud when I read the counter had no hamsterglass left!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Terrible!!_

 





Thanks for the link! I might get a CP so we'll see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jeanette, what happened to your dad? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW i'm such a clutz, I just fell down the stairs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need some time for my foot to stop hurting to see if I'm alright lol!

Yagmur - Lovelorn is shoooooo pretty


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 17, 2009)

*pokes Jeanette back*

Moxy be careful!!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Jeanette, what happened to your dad? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
He is worried that he could be sick. *pokes you on MSN*

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_BTW i'm such a clutz, I just fell down the stairs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need some time for my foot to stop hurting to see if I'm alright lol!_

 









*pokes Jenn back*


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hello ladies! I saw a truck today on my way to work with this cute bear on it. LOL thought of you all right away. And of course I had to look it up online to share with ya


----------



## Moxy (Feb 17, 2009)

By the way I LOVE my China Glaze in 2NITE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I put it on my toe nails and my toes better get some serious attention tonight!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Hey Moxy & Anvika are back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Missed you girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anvika, I am really curious about your Pictures, can't wait to see them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 





 Hey Yagmur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, I'm dying to see my pics too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As soon as I get them, I'm gonna show you so no worries there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How have you been ?


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_He is worried that he could be sick._

 
Hey Jeanette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How is your dad now ? I'm sorry, I didn't know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Hope everything turns out fine ....


----------



## Moxy (Feb 18, 2009)

Morning babes!

8 am, Liam's gone to work and I have a day of packing ahead of me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is always the saddest day and this time I really really dont want to leave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think I'll stay in bed for another hour or so, I'm gonna ignore my suitcase for as long as I can


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh, Moxy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know the feeling, it's not nice at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have you allready planned when you will see for the next time?

I got my Dior Myriad quint today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I have three full sized ones and one mini quint. I think you're gonna see some more Dior EOTD's from me in the future


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey Moxy ... Yea, it doesn't feel so great when you gotta pack up and go back again ... But, you'll see him again soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't worry hun ... What time do you leave ?


----------



## Moxy (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_Oh, Moxy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know the feeling, it's not nice at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have you allready planned when you will see for the next time?_

 
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It sucks ass. I feel like shit cuz he wont be home til 6 pm, then we'll have dinner and then he has to go to sleep cuz my bus leaves at 4 am and he has to go to work afterwards, so he needs his rest. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_I got my Dior Myriad quint today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I have three full sized ones and one mini quint. I think you're gonna see some more Dior EOTD's from me in the future 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Mmmm we definitely want more Dior FOTDs from you!!



I finally received my ZOYA Moxie nailpolish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 It is soooooooooooooooo beautiful!!!!  I google pic'ed it cuz my camera isnt working, but here it is (credit goes to Scrangie)


----------



## Moxy (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_








 Hey Moxy ... Yea, it doesn't feel so great when you gotta pack up and go back again ... But, you'll see him again soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't worry hun ... What time do you leave ?_

 
We have to leave at 3 am so I catch my buses to London in time to get to the airport. I wont be back home til the evening though, so we're looking at 17 hour journey.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I dont know when I'll see him again, maybe in 2 months if I'm lucky. Please no more "you'll see him soon", i fucking hate that cuz it hurts like hell to be away even for a day


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It sucks ass. I feel like shit cuz he wont be home til 6 pm, then we'll have dinner and then he has to go to sleep cuz my bus leaves at 4 am and he has to go to work afterwards, so he needs his rest. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sometimes the longing can be unbearablem, just hang in there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When me and Pekka lived in different cities we used to write plain old paper letters, that was kinda romantic. They weren't just love letters but we wrote all kinds of stuff in there that was going on in our daily lives. I still have all the letters left.


----------



## Moxy (Feb 18, 2009)

^^ Letters? OMG that is soooooo romantic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My silly monkey is a kid of the computer age...and few words lol. No letters, no emails, just occasional emotional outbursts on MSN 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We cant pick who we love eh


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 18, 2009)

We sent emails too and had long phone talks also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 of course talking in the phone wiht someone over seas can be a but pricet but there's always skype 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pekka is very outgoing and talkative so we didn't have problems wiht that thank god.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 18, 2009)

Hello bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hugs for Moxy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Samantha will be so proud of me today! The MAC-day started MAC-sad because I had 
to return Studio Squeeze but I bought Digit (in the pan because the refills 
are already gone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Blanc Type*





 as a refill.


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 18, 2009)

Here's my Dior e/s palette family 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There's Myriade, Sunset Cafe and Twilight and the small one is Stylish Move mini.






(and here I am posting pics of my make up when I should be reading to a very important exam that I have on nex wednesday..)


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 18, 2009)

I've had a sort of anti-MAC day today, the only things MAC on my face are Warm Soul mineralize blush, Shimpagne MSF, Loose Blot Powder and Select Cover. No MAC eye make up and that's very rare for me!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_Here's my Dior e/s palette family 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There's Myriade, Sunset Cafe and Twilight and the small one is Stylish Move mini.





_

 
Awww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 they look gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_(and here I am posting pics of my make up when I should be reading to a very important exam that I have on nex wednesday..)_

 





 The specktra effect!


----------



## Moxy (Feb 18, 2009)

Heidi those palettes are amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And colour coordinated!! I love that.

I'm all packed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Need to wash my hair and then I'm all done. Had a long relaxing bath and some toast too. 

Thanks girls for everything.


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 18, 2009)

I have to say that I really love them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I payed only 25€ for the Myriade and Sunset Cafe since I bought them used 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you have a good and safe flight Moxy!


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 18, 2009)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/d...2/#post1508767

My firts FOTD with Myriade


----------



## nunu (Feb 18, 2009)

Hello Everyone!

Anvika, welcome back we missed you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Jeanette, I ope your dad is feeling better? stay strong girly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moxy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i am so sad that your week with Liam is over..hang in there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Have  safe journey.

Heidi:Those Dior palettes are LOVE!

I hope that everyone else is okay...lots of love to all of you


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 18, 2009)

^I just wish they would a little less expensive..


----------



## User93 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey Bimbos! 

I'm back to specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was on vacations with my boyfriend in Brazil, damn, that was great, but tough at the same time. I was so dumb to go only for 16 days damn it! Was afraid his family wont like me. And obviously vacations went too fast, and I was back home so depressed. I didnt come here for about 3 weeks since I came back, I didnt go out, was just laying here in bed... That was such an adventurous trip for a lil bimbo like me huh! Let me know if you are interested in details, I posted some already so I can post in this thread too, just dont wanna be annoying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Moxy*, oh girl I understand you so good... I miss my boy SO MUCH.. Fuck.

*Heiaken*, wow, letters are soo romantic!

*Nora*, hey sweety! Glad to see you!


----------



## nunu (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_^I just wish they would a little less expensive.._

 
I agree with you, Dior is so expensive!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_Hey Bimbos! 

I'm back to specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was on vacations with my boyfriend in Brazil, damn, that was great, but tough at the same time. I was so dumb to go only for 16 days damn it! Was afraid his family wont like me. And obviously vacations went too fast, and I was back home so depressed. I didnt come here for about 3 weeks since I came back, I didnt go out, was just laying here in bed... That was such an adventurous trip for a lil bimbo like me huh! Let me know if you are interested in details, I posted some already so I can post in this thread too, just dont wanna be annoying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Moxy*, oh girl I understand you so good... I miss my boy SO MUCH.. Fuck.

*Heiaken*, wow, letters are soo romantic!

*Nora*, hey sweety! Glad to see you!_

 
Its good to see you back hun! I am glad you had a great time and i'm so sorry your time with your BF went fast. The best times always go quick because we are enjoying every moment of it!


----------



## User93 (Feb 18, 2009)

Exactly Nora, but damn... 16 days only was too little! My bf's family treated me fantasticly good, his Mom was soooo nice with me. But of course when I was going back my plane from Soa Paulo to Madrid was delayed for 6 hours because of hurricane in Spain, so I missed my flight from Madrid to Moscow... First they offered to wait 11 hours in Madrid damn it! :/ And then put me on the other company's flight through Germany. Im a desperate bimbo


----------



## blindpassion (Feb 18, 2009)

Girls - my boyfriend and I just broke up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I cant even breathe.


----------



## leenybeeny (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Girls - my boyfriend and I just broke up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I cant even breathe._

 





oh sweetie, I am so sorry


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Girls - my boyfriend and I just broke up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I cant even breathe._

 
Alexa - I am so, so sorry.  We are all here for you.  









Please let me know if there is anything I can do - even if it is just to be a listening ear.


----------



## nunu (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Girls - my boyfriend and I just broke up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I cant even breathe._

 
I am so sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










You know i am here if you need anything.


----------



## blindpassion (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks ladies. I am so broken down. I am such a strong person, but right now, I can't even breathe. Its that sick to your stomach heart broken feeling. I thought he was the one, I knew in my heart we were going to get married... and now I feel like such a fool for thinking that.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Thanks ladies. I am so broken down. I am such a strong person, but right now, I can't even breathe. Its that sick to your stomach heart broken feeling. I thought he was the one, I knew in my heart we were going to get married... and now I feel like such a fool for thinking that._

 
i actually frowned when i read that. 
how heart breaking. you already know we're here for you.


----------



## User93 (Feb 19, 2009)

Damn Blindpassion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hang on there girl! Like bimbos said, we all are here for you anytime you wanna talk


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Hello Everyone!

Anvika, welcome back we missed you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
Hey Nora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh, I missed you girls so much and it was just a day! Imagine, what's gonna happen when I leave for 10 days tom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Never mind, I'm gonna sneak in anyhow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love y'all


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Girls - my boyfriend and I just broke up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I cant even breathe._

 
I am so sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 We're all here for you


----------



## blindpassion (Feb 19, 2009)

You all are the best <3! I appreciate you all so much


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 19, 2009)

Hugs for you ..


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Girls - my boyfriend and I just broke up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I cant even breathe._

 
That is so awful, I'm really sorry for you darling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Like everyone has said when ever you need someone to talk we are here!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Girls - my boyfriend and I just broke up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I cant even breathe._

 
I am so sorry Alexa. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  We are all here for you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Good morning bimbos and one more group hug!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning Jeanette ... Though, it's 3 pm here and am pretty sleepy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is your dad better now ?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 19, 2009)

Good morning Anvika! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My dad hasn't seen a doctor yet but I hope I can go with him in the next couple of weeks. I have to convince him to see a doc.


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 19, 2009)

^Why is it so hard for men to go a see a doctor when something is wrong? Allmostt exactly one year ago my dad had been having shortness of breath, trouble breatihing and he got exhausted from very little physical labour. He didn't tell anything of this to my mother and allmost had a heart attack before he went to see a doctor. They admitted him to the intensive care unit straight away and I think he spent over two weeks in the hospital and was away from work about six months. He's on heart medication now and feeling OK, back to work and all. If he had delayd going to the doctor even more he surely would have had a heart attack and you never know what can happen then..


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 19, 2009)

I am so sorry about what happened to your dad Heidi!
Men and doctors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .. my dad needs meds for high blood pressure and doesn't want to take them sometimes or doesn't want to see his doc to get new ones when he runs out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Then I have to say to him that he NEEDS to take them or get new ones.


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 19, 2009)

^It' OK he's fine now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love him drealy but have to admit that his heart porblems are more of less self inflicted. He's been smokin since has was a teen and hasnät been eating the healthiest either, but he has his meds now and it's under control 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My mom has high blood pressuse and diabetes, they both run in the family, and all I can say that high blood pressure really need takinh care of. I hope you can make your dad realise it. Take care darling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm OK with doctors, I've seen them a bit in my live. I've had three major operations, twice one my knee on one to remove my tonsils and also quite a bit of dental work a braces (and my teeth are still very crooked).


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 19, 2009)

Thank you and take care too hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got some good makeup-news though. I got the 28 Neutral Palette today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I also got a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "Chanel" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 brush as a gift with it. 
It looks like a nice brush but I will paint some nail polish over the name.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Good morning Anvika! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My dad hasn't seen a doctor yet but I hope I can go with him in the next couple of weeks. I have to convince him to see a doc._

 





 G'luck doing that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And yea, congrats! New stuff


----------



## Moxy (Feb 20, 2009)

Thank you girls for all the best wishes, they helped! 
My journey took 18 hours and I was so tired when I got home that taking the laptop out was the last thing on my mind, just needed a bath, my kitty and sleep.

ALEXA oh my god I am so sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













  Breaking up hurts like hell. I wish any of us could do anything that would help, but it'll take time...Time supposedly heals, who knows. Until then, cuddle your doggie and try to think positive


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 20, 2009)

Mooxxyyyyyyyyy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Oh wow 18 hours? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How is Pumpkin?


----------



## Moxy (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah, I'm still tired as hell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And Pumpkin is my little sunshine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She usually ignores me when I get back but this time she's different, wont leave me, she was even in the bathroom with me when I took my bath.


----------



## nunu (Feb 20, 2009)

Moxy, glad you are back safe from your journey.

Alexa, are you feeling any better


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 20, 2009)

18h wow! How can it take that long?


----------



## Moxy (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_18h wow! How can it take that long?_

 
Whenever people ask that I feel like they dont believe me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have no interest in lying though.

When I left Liam's house in UK it was Thursday 3.00 am, and when I reached my house in Slovenia it was Thursday 9 pm. 

From his house to where my first bus is, then the first bus, then changing to the second bus, then going to the airport, check in, boarding, flight, landing, driving home = 18 hours. 
I could give you exact times for every stop but I dont think I have to explain myself to any police here


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 20, 2009)

^That's one hell of a trip! It just feels weird that when you tarvel inside Europe that it could take that long, but of course I belive (from the start) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then of course if it incorporates a lot of waiting and different methods of moving and chancing bussed obviously it's going to take a long time.

Two summers ago a couple me and Pekka know very well took a 24h buss drive from Warsaw (I think it was this) to Tallin. I could never do that. I would go insane and I think Pekka would never ever do a tripp like that with me because he know's that he would be the firts one to face my frustration and anxiety..

I've only ever been to Stockholm and Prague and flown twice.


----------



## Moxy (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_Then of course if it incorporates a lot of waiting and different methods of moving and chancing bussed obviously it's going to take a long time._

 
Public transport sucketh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_Two summers ago a couple me and Pekka know very well took a* 24h buss* drive from Warsaw (I think it was this) to Tallin._

 
Ohhhh god. I hate buses as much as I love make up and cats and otters lol. 24 hours on a bus would kill me.

You know what happened on a bus to me from Exeter to London?

A woman changed her baby's dipers on her seat!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The whole fucking bus smelled of baby shit. Nice. And there was a toilet she could use. But no, baby poo and piss should apparently be shared with all the passengers


----------



## blindpassion (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Moxy, glad you are back safe from your journey.

Alexa, are you feeling any better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I really am, thank-you so much for asking.

Hes taking me out to dinner tonight and we are going to talk things through.

I know theres no ligit reason for us not to be together, we -were- very happy, so I suppose I shall see what happens today.

Thank-you for your kindness everyone <3


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 20, 2009)

^I hope you can sort things out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



About two years ago me and my bf allmost broke up too, it was a really rough patch for us anf especially to me. Luckily we got all things sorted out and now we are even happier than we have ever been. We've been together a little over six years now.


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 20, 2009)

Aw, Alexa I'm so sorry


----------



## User93 (Feb 20, 2009)

Alexa, I hope it will be all good girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sometimes relationship need such rough moments to overcome together. No matter what, we are here for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moxy, 18 hours! Girl, it took me about 24 hours trip to get to the other continent, and you were all this time travelling around Europe? Go ahead tell me you didnt hit any MAC counter on your way and spend there 10 hours from that 18 you tell us about


----------



## Moxy (Feb 21, 2009)

What a dream. LMAO. Not bad, brain, not bad at all!

I was sitting in a pub with _Hamster_, holding hands and drinking coffee. He looks at his watch, takes out his wallet, gives me his card and says "Is it Hello Kitty time now?"

................












I was pretty disappointed when I woke up. No Hamster, no Hello Kitty, just an empty bed and no money on my card.


----------



## User93 (Feb 21, 2009)

Awww Moxy! That will be ok! There will be a HK all over your bed soon I guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 At least you saw some MAC in the dream!


----------



## Moxy (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_Awww Moxy! That will be ok! There will be a HK all over your bed soon I guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I can only hope for that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_At least you saw some MAC in the dream!_

 
No, no MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just a gorgeous man holding my hand, offering me money for HK. There wasnt any mac in my dreams 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I'm going out tonight, one of my best friends is having a bday party at a local pizza place, so I'm just picking my outfit and the make up!


----------



## nunu (Feb 21, 2009)

at your dream Moxy, don't you just love those random dreams!! 
Hamster+ HK  in one dream= 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. You are one lucky girl! lol

Hope you have fun tonight!


----------



## Moxy (Feb 21, 2009)

OK my lovely bimbos, I'm off to the party! Gonna post a fotd tomorrow, just a quick sneak peek cuz I have a couple more minutes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Hope you all have a great evening!!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_OK my lovely bimbos, I'm off to the party! Gonna post a fotd tomorrow, just a quick sneak peek cuz I have a couple more minutes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Hope you all have a great evening!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Gorgeous look!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I look forward to your FOTD! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have fun!!


----------



## nunu (Feb 21, 2009)

You look STUNNING! have fun


----------



## Moxy (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Gorgeous look!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I look forward to your FOTD! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have fun!!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_You look STUNNING! have fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks girls  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Midnight and I'm back home, arent I a good girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do live 3 minutes away from the place where we met lol


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Gorgeous look!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I look forward to your FOTD! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have fun!!_

 

That's hot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Am I allowed to post in here if I'm not an official Bimbo?


----------



## Moxy (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_That's hot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Am I allowed to post in here if I'm not an official Bimbo?



_

 
Thanks Chad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Of course you can, you're a bimbo enough for us!


----------



## blindpassion (Feb 21, 2009)

update time! You all were so sweet keeping tabs on the situation, I am SO happy to say - we went out to dinner last night - and we worked everything out. We had a really good talk, and I feel really good about it - I wouldn't have continued it if I thought it wasn't the right thing to do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thankyou all again for your support, you are so so great, all of you! <3


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 22, 2009)

Alexa, I'm super happy for you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moxy you look amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Chad you are more than enough bimbo to join us


----------



## Moxy (Feb 22, 2009)

Alexa I'm so glad you two had a long talk and will try again!! Couples like that give me hope, couples who can sit down and discuss the problems and work it out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jenn, thanks


----------



## Susanne (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_That's hot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Am I allowed to post in here if I'm not an official Bimbo?



_

 

Do you want to be one? I would add you to our list on the first page. But we love to have you here being a bimbo or not


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_update time! You all were so sweet keeping tabs on the situation, I am SO happy to say - we went out to dinner last night - and we worked everything out. We had a really good talk, and I feel really good about it - I wouldn't have continued it if I thought it wasn't the right thing to do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thankyou all again for your support, you are so so great, all of you! <3_

 








 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_Chad you are more than enough bimbo to join us
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Do you want to be one? I would add you to our list on the first page. But we love to have you here being a bimbo or not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 I'd love to join your ranks!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_update time! You all were so sweet keeping tabs on the situation, I am SO happy to say - we went out to dinner last night - and we worked everything out. We had a really good talk, and I feel really good about it - I wouldn't have continued it if I thought it wasn't the right thing to do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thankyou all again for your support, you are so so great, all of you! <3_

 





 I am so glad and happy for you, Alexa! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good morning bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and welcome Chad! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't be much online today because today I have to finish some work asap. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And it annoys me that photoshop still has the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bug in the layer-style (translation?) window where the help window opens. Grrrrr!  *rant*


----------



## Moxy (Feb 22, 2009)

Jeanette I hope you can finish soon and be back with us! 
It's my last off Uni day, but I'm working on some presentation for next week too


----------



## Susanne (Feb 22, 2009)

I am at home... working for school, ironing my clothes, watching TV...

I hope you all have a great day! 

I can't wait for spring to come and spend my Sundays outside again!!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 22, 2009)

And today.... potatoe salad with Schnitzel


----------



## Moxy (Feb 22, 2009)

^^


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 22, 2009)

Hello bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am still stressed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The layout is done.. well one screen .. but I need a break and I have to prepare the lunch for tomorrow with my parents now.


----------



## Moxy (Feb 22, 2009)

^^ Hang in there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For what it's worth, I'm working like a nutcase too and could use a break!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_





 I'd love to join your ranks!_

 
I added you to our list! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Welcome


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey you guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Gosh, I miss y'all so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How have y'all been ?


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 22, 2009)

I just got on the scale today in the longest time and was horrified as it stop on the 70kg mark and was horrified. I'm only 160cm tall so that's about 7kg too much for me.. (That's 154 lbs and about 5'3 to you who don't use the metric system.) At one time I used to be quite skinny, about 55kg and six years ago when I started dating Pekka is was 57kg, so in six years I've gained 13kg, over obe kilo per year! I really have to start doing something about my weight, I feel OK in my skin but when my BMI is over the healthy limit I get worried and concerned since there's high blood pressure, heart disease and diabetes in my family 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really badly need to do something about my weight at firts I want to lose 10kg and then we'll see what after that.


----------



## blindpassion (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_I just got on the scale today in the longest time and was horrified as it stop on the 70kg mark and was horrified. I'm only 160cm tall so that's about 7kg too much for me.. (That's 154 lbs and about 5'3 to you who don't use the metric system.) At one time I used to be quite skinny, about 55kg and six years ago when I started dating Pekka is was 57kg, so in six years I've gained 13kg, over obe kilo per year! I really have to start doing something about my weight, I feel OK in my skin but when my BMI is over the healthy limit I get worried and concerned since there's high blood pressure, heart disease and diabetes in my family 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really badly need to do something about my weight at firts I want to lose 10kg and then we'll see what after that._

 

I find its really easy to gain weight when you're in a relationship... in my experience. You just kind of get comfortable and its not at the forefront of your mind. I know I want to loose about 15 pounds. Good luck to you!


----------



## Moxy (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_I find its really easy to gain weight when you're in a relationship... in my experience._

 
Same here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I weighed 16 pounds less when Liam and I started. I have no idea when i gained all that in 3 years time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's just so fun to eat together in bed. He still looks just as hot and I went from normal with curves to Miss Chubby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Heidi, when you think of a good plan, I'm all up for it. I have started exercizing in the evenings though.


----------



## Moxy (Feb 23, 2009)

I just did 30 minutes of jogging and 15 minutes of exercising (belly crunches, push-ups..). My cat was sitting on the desk all this time, watching. I bet she was dying from laughter on the inside. Furry smartass.


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 23, 2009)

^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nasty Pumpkin


----------



## nunu (Feb 23, 2009)

Wooooo Chad joined us!

How is everyone?


----------



## nunu (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_update time! You all were so sweet keeping tabs on the situation, I am SO happy to say - we went out to dinner last night - and we worked everything out. We had a really good talk, and I feel really good about it - I wouldn't have continued it if I thought it wasn't the right thing to do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thankyou all again for your support, you are so so great, all of you! <3_

 
Yay,i am super happy for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Hello bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am still stressed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The layout is done.. well one screen .. but I need a break and I have to prepare the lunch for tomorrow with my parents now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 miss you 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I added you to our list! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks Susanne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Heidi, when you think of a good plan, I'm all up for it. I have started exercizing in the evenings though._

 
I'm going to start with you girls, i need the motivation!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_I just did 30 minutes of jogging and 15 minutes of exercising (belly crunches, push-ups..). My cat was sitting on the desk all this time, watching. I bet she was dying from laughter on the inside. Furry smartass._

 
Well done
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nasty Pumpkin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Indeed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anvika, i am okay and i miss you too


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm happy to hear that things are working out Alexa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I ate candy today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But it was just a handfull on what was left from weekend. But what I'm really proud of that when I went to grocery shopping I didn't buy any sweets or choc, just falafels (I was feeling lazy and didn't have the energy or time to cook from my studying), some cucumber and low fat sour cream and made dinner from that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Right now with all the school stuff I really don't have energy or time to go to the gym but I'm going to start doing some crunches and sit ups every day at home and really watch a bit more what I eat. Mainly that means getting rid of the sweets and alcohol, not that I think I drink too much but still there is so much calories in wine and sider that I really have to cut my alcohol consuptiom down because of that.


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## Susanne (Feb 23, 2009)

Good night bimbos!!


----------



## Moxy (Feb 23, 2009)

Rachel and Moxy sitting in a tree, K-I-S-S-I-N-G! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry lol, it's late, that's like booze for me


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Rachel and Moxy sitting in a tree, K-I-S-S-I-N-G! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry lol, it's late, that's like booze for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 











I enjoyed that.


----------



## Moxy (Feb 25, 2009)

How's all the bimbos doing?

I'm going to Uni soon and then I'm meeting one of my bff - we're going to All you can nomnomnom Chinese 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And then to her place and play with make up. Should be so much fun. And she has 3 cats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




AND Liam decided he's having a sweet week. He's playing Hello Kitty daily prize draw for me


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 25, 2009)

Hello bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am ok but a bit stressed right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yay Moxy! Finally great "Liam versus MAC and HK" news!


----------



## Moxy (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Yay Moxy! Finally great "Liam versus MAC and HK" news! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well he didnt confirm yet that he would order stuff for me, so no news yet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I only want 3 things, sensible buyer here lol!

Gonna go pick up my mum from work in a bit cuz she doesnt drive. Moxy taxi at your service!


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Well he didnt confirm yet that he would order stuff for me, so no news yet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I only want 3 things, sensible buyer here lol!

Gonna go pick up my mum from work in a bit cuz she doesnt drive. M*oxy taxi at your service! *



_

 





 Moxy your Smileys are always the best! You make me laugh


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Well he didnt confirm yet that he would order stuff for me, so no news yet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* I only want 3 things, sensible buyer here lol!*

Gonna go pick up my mum from work in a bit cuz she doesnt drive. Moxy taxi at your service! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh which 3 things? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hello bimbos!


----------



## Moxy (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_





 Moxy your Smileys are always the best! You make me laugh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





I only steal them off the internet, I wish I was as talented as Jeanette to make my own. There'd be a whole collection of naughty smileys then!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Oh which 3 things? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hello bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Cutester lipstick, Pink Fish TLC and Tahitian Sand BP. If I can convince him to order it cuz I'm broke atm so I can refund him when I get some money. We'll see!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_





I only steal them off the internet, I wish I was as talented as Jeanette to make my own. There'd be a whole collection of naughty smileys then!_

 








 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Cutester lipstick, Pink Fish TLC and Tahitian Sand BP. If I can convince him to order it cuz I'm broke atm so I can refund him when I get some money. We'll see!_

 
I am crossing my fingers for you hun! You need your HK!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 27, 2009)

Just three more days until HK here!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Have a great day you all!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 27, 2009)

Hello bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am so happy that HK finally releases here!


----------



## Moxy (Feb 27, 2009)

^^ When is it coming out?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 27, 2009)

Officially on monday but you already can order online at douglas. 

As always the douglas quantities are so limited. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Between 20 and 40 of every item. Some items probably will be sold out even before the release date.


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 27, 2009)

We are getting HK on next thursday


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_We are getting HK on next thursday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Susanne (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Hello bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am so happy that HK finally releases here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 





 Let's start the HK party!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





 Let's start the HK party!!_


----------



## nunu (Feb 27, 2009)

Awwww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am so happy that you girls are getting yours next week!

Enjoy them


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Awwww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am so happy that you girls are getting yours next week!

Enjoy them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope you can get your HK soon too!


----------



## Moxy (Mar 1, 2009)

Heya babes! How is everyone doing?

I feel so good today. I have a good friend who doesnt have any access to MAC and she fell in love with my Dollymix blush, so I gave it to her. She is sooo happy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I'm back to having 3 MAC blushes instead of 4, but you cant beat making someone's day!!

And I'm revising for my Tuesdays Uni presentation and colouring my brushes' tips at the same time


----------



## jenntoz (Mar 1, 2009)

That was so sweet Moxy... can I have your Dainty?


----------



## Moxy (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_ can I have your Dainty?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 










 !!

Dainty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoying your Finding Nemo again?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 1, 2009)

Hello bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am ok and did my nails today but I have a headache.. again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Stupid weather changes.

But I found the nailpolish version of Big Bow: OPI Calendar Girl! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Heya babes! How is everyone doing?

I feel so good today. I have a good friend who doesnt have any access to MAC *and she fell in love with my Dollymix blush, so I gave it to her. *She is sooo happy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I'm back to having 3 MAC blushes instead of 4, but you cant beat making someone's day!!

And I'm revising for my Tuesdays Uni presentation and colouring my brushes' tips at the same time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aww this is so sweet of you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_That was so sweet Moxy... can I have your Dainty?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_










 !!

Dainty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Enjoying your Finding Nemo again?*



_


----------



## nunu (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow Moxy that is so sweet of you, especially that you have no MAC nearby! 
I remember giving a few MAC stuff to my room mate last year and a few to my sister lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Feel better Jeanette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And Jen, enjoy Nemo!


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 2, 2009)

bimbos! I love you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just saying Hey!


----------



## jenntoz (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_









!!

Dainty

Enjoying your Finding Nemo again?_

 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_ 
And Jen, enjoy Nemo!_

 
I'm only kidding,I would never try to part you from your dainty,I know better!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And today we watched The Little Mermaid over & over


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 2, 2009)

Guysssssss, I am back finally!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I missed Specktra and I missed you all soo much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










My holiday was fantastic ... Such a fun time + got some MAC too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll post pics as soon as I get them .... How has everyone been ?? I don't even remember the page where I left the Bimbo chat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh guys, am so glad to be back ...


----------



## Susanne (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 2, 2009)

^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hey hun, how have you been ? How is school ?


----------



## Susanne (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hey hun, how have you been ? How is school ?_

 
School is going fine. I have a day off at home today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got my Hello Kitty last Saturday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love this collection! Today I will get my HK makeover from my MA.

Have a great day, too!!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 2, 2009)

^^ Wow, that is so cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A day off of work or school is the best ever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yay for the make-over! And don't forget to post pics when done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 2, 2009)

Thank you! I will post pics tonight!


----------



## Heiaken (Mar 2, 2009)

I have this whole week of from Uni 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But then after this week I'm starting two new classes so no more school only once a week, I'm going to be quite busy the remaining semester..

Today I'm going to get a shower and then go shopping for some nice shoes, I hope I can find something I like that is cheap also.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 2, 2009)

^^ Hope you get real pretty shoes Heidi!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 2, 2009)

Hello bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Welcome back Anvika and yay for new shoes Heidi! I hope you will find some pretty and not too pricey ones! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Need coffee! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't wait for your FOTD Susanne! Lashes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Little Mermaid over & over sounds like fun Jenn! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Love you too Alexa!


----------



## Moxy (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_I have this whole week of from Uni 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But then after this week I'm starting two new classes so no more school only once a week, I'm going to be quite be the remaining semester.._

 
Yay for a week off!! I love those weeks, it makes me so happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You have uni once a week (up until the next week) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ? What Uni do you go to, and when can I join 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Hello bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Welcome back Anvika and yay for new shoes Heidi! I hope you will find some pretty and not too pricey ones! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Need coffee! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
Thanks Jeanette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I missed reading about your coffee cravings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're too cute!


----------



## Heiaken (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Yay for a week off!! I love those weeks, it makes me so happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You have uni once a week (up until the next week) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ? What Uni do you go to, and when can I join 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?!_

 
On the fall semester I had Uni four times a week, and with the next period I have it three times, but there is a catch.. I'm doing about 52 points (42 is the minimum) in my first year and about 28 of those are self studying, like written exams where you have to answer to essee questions about the material you were supposed to study.


----------



## Moxy (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_*I'm doing about 52 points (42 is the minimum) in my first year and about 28 of those are self studying*, like written exams where you have to answer to essee questions about the material you were supposed to study._

 
I wish I knew what you're talking about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hate it that school systems differ so much from country to country!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Thanks Jeanette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I missed reading about your coffee cravings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*You're too cute!*



_

 













 Coffee is here! Hmmm fresh coffee....


----------



## Heiaken (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_I wish I knew what you're talking about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hate it that school systems differ so much from country to country!_

 
It would be so much easier in the school systems would standars everywhere around the world.. But you can do the math, over half of the points that I'm getting in my first year are self studying wich means that I have no teaching for those courses. So what may seem a lot of free time really isn't.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 2, 2009)

Okie Jeanette, I had coffee too just now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wish I could keep you some company though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Coffee, some chips and a walk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Though the guy tried to spoil my coffee by adding more sugar (I prefer negligible amounts!)


----------



## Heiaken (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm drinking my third mug of tea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I really should do my face and hair so I can go out the flat.. Right now I look like a redhaired monster..


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 2, 2009)

^^ I bet nobody on Specktra could ever look like a monster, even if they tried really hard


----------



## Moxy (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_I'm drinking my third mug of tea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Mmmmmmm, tea&laptop, my favourite!


----------



## Heiaken (Mar 2, 2009)

^^I so wish that was true..
No I just need to do my hair and decide what to put on, face is allmost ready


----------



## nunu (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi Everyone!

How are you all doing?

Welcome back Anvika, we missed you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jenn, how was the little mermaid lol? 

Alexa, we 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Susanne i can't wait to see your FOTD!


----------



## jenntoz (Mar 2, 2009)

Good morning Bimbos
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am on my second cup of coffee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



First play of the Little Mermaid for the day, my HK traincase is due to arrive today


----------



## Moxy (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_my HK traincase is due to arrive today
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm still on the HK battlefield with Liam. He said "we'll see" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 See what? Grrrr just say yes or no ffs.


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 2, 2009)

I am sick as a dog... but in good news, we GOT a new dog!!  Her name is Stella and she is a 2 year old hound X.. we got her from a rescue and she is *perfect*.  I would post pics, but they blocked flickr at work.  I have my flickr addy in my signature if you want to poke in and see her.


----------



## jenntoz (Mar 2, 2009)

Sorry, you are sick.  But I am soooooo happy that you got a new doggie, she is so sweet looking & I love the name Stella. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Did you get her from a shelter?  Our Lola came from a shelter


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_Sorry, you are sick. But I am soooooo happy that you got a new doggie, she is so sweet looking & I love the name Stella. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Did you get her from a shelter? Our Lola came from a shelter_

 
Thank you!!  She was at a shelter for 4 months .. I have NO idea why no one took her home.  She is already trained, loving, calm in the house, playful outside.. loves kids and other dogs... I am just blown away by how amazing she is!!!  After she was in the shelter for so long, she was taken in by a rescue as she would have been euthanized.  She was with a foster family for a month before she came to us.  The foster mom actually cried her eyes out when she brought her to us.. but she wasn't able to take on another dog as she already had two golden retrievers.  

She was called Crystal in the shelter, and Estelle in the foster home, so we wanted to keep her name similar, and hubby has always wanted a dog names after some kind of beer... lol  .. so Stella worked all around


----------



## rbella (Mar 2, 2009)

Wazzup my special beyotches?  I miss all of you so much!! I hope everyone is well!!  I'm thinking about all of you all the time!!!! Take care, R.


----------



## Moxy (Mar 2, 2009)

Danelle I miss you too


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Wazzup my special beyotches?  I miss all of you so much!! I hope everyone is well!!  I'm thinking about all of you all the time!!!! Take care, R._

 





 Danelle!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I miss you too!


----------



## rbella (Mar 2, 2009)

I loves my Moxy.  You always make me laugh.  I wish I didn't have to work so much.  I hate it and I miss you guys.  Moxy, I think you and I should have special cell phones that only call each other.  That way whenever I'm down, I just push a button and you can tell me something funny!!!  I love you!!


----------



## rbella (Mar 2, 2009)

****Adds Jeannette to the cell phone****  I miss you too, Jeannette.  This sucks.


----------



## nunu (Mar 2, 2009)

Rbella, I MISS YOU!!!

Morning Jenn, well it's night time here (8.05pm)


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_****Adds Jeannette to the cell phone****_

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I miss you too, Jeannette.  This sucks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 It does. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also miss your tinkle posts! There are so many news about upcoming collections and no one tinkles because of them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Miss you!


----------



## Moxy (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I loves my Moxy.  You always make me laugh.  I wish I didn't have to work so much.  I hate it and I miss you guys.  Moxy, I think you and I should have special cell phones that only call each other.  That way whenever I'm down, I just push a button and you can tell me something funny!!!  I love you!!_

 






















Special cell phone would be so awesome!!


Would you be my     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    (co-driver navigator)? 
I can't show you bigger honor than that


----------



## jenntoz (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leenybeeny* 

 
_Thank you!!  She was at a shelter for 4 months .. I have NO idea why no one took her home.  She is already trained, loving, calm in the house, playful outside.. loves kids and other dogs... I am just blown away by how amazing she is!!!  After she was in the shelter for so long, she was taken in by a rescue as she would have been euthanized.  She was with a foster family for a month before she came to us.  The foster mom actually cried her eyes out when she brought her to us.. but she wasn't able to take on another dog as she already had two golden retrievers.  

She was called Crystal in the shelter, and Estelle in the foster home, so we wanted to keep her name similar, and hubby has always wanted a dog names after some kind of beer... lol  .. so Stella worked all around 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think it is so awesome you got yourselves a beautiful & sweet shelter dog, more people should get their pet from shelters instead of buying them.  It really seems like you got a great pup there, I am sure you'll be happy together.  It really touched me today when I read that you got a new doggie cause I remember shedding so many tears over the loss of your last pup, and of course I am teary now...happy & sad tears, lol.  Give Stella a big hug & kiss from me


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Guysssssss, I am back finally!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I missed Specktra and I missed you all soo much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










My holiday was fantastic ... Such a fun time + got some MAC too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll post pics as soon as I get them .... How has everyone been ?? I don't even remember the page where I left the Bimbo chat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh guys, am so glad to be back ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Awwww, welcome back Anvika. I missed you, glad that you are back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_













 Coffee is here! Hmmm fresh coffee.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yummy, can I have a cup?! I don't mind which Time of Day ---> I love Coffee, everytime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_I'm drinking my third mug of tea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I really should do my face and hair so I can go out the flat.. *Right now I look like a redhaired monster..*_

 





 I don't think that you could look like a Monster 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I know how you feel, I feel like I am looking like a Monster sometimes too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank god, we have our Makeup on those Days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_^^ I bet nobody on Specktra could ever look like a monster, even if they tried really hard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*I'm still on the HK battlefield with Liam. He said "we'll see" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 See what? Grrrr just say yes or no ffs.*_

 
Oh man, I hope he will get some things for you. Doesn't he know how happy you would be?! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leenybeeny* 

 
_I am sick as a dog... but in good news, we GOT a new dog!!  Her name is Stella and she is a 2 year old hound X.. we got her from a rescue and she is *perfect*.  I would post pics, but they blocked flickr at work.  I have my flickr addy in my signature if you want to poke in and see her._

 
Awww, she is so cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And Susanne, I am really looking forward for your FOTD


----------



## Susanne (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_And Susanne, I am really looking forward for your FOTD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Here it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/f...-heavy-132339/


----------



## Moxy (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Oh man, I hope he will get some things for you. Doesn't he know how happy you would be?!_

 





I hope he's in a good mood on Thursday when it releases in UK!


----------



## Heiaken (Mar 2, 2009)

Awww, I miss you too Danelle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had a succuesfull two and a half hours shopping, I found boots (-60%) and a shirts (-50%) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Here's the boots:


----------



## Moxy (Mar 2, 2009)

Those are some sexy boots!!


----------



## nunu (Mar 2, 2009)

I am loving the boots!!


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 2, 2009)

Ooooh, love those boots!!!


----------



## Heiaken (Mar 2, 2009)

They are real leather and  were only 40€ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I love black leather boots and shoes in general, I think I have about 40-50 pairs of shoes. Maybe not that much but I still have problems to where put them all..


----------



## Moxy (Mar 2, 2009)

Hmmmm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So often I feel like a black sheep here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Someone said she has 125 blushes, I have 3, girls have palettes and palettes of eyeshadows, I could fill up one with all my eyeshadows, I have 2 pairs of winter shoes and 3 pairs of summer shoes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have had 2 pairs of jeans for the last 2 years... I always thought this is normal but now I feel so poor


----------



## Susanne (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_





 Hmmmm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So often I feel like a black sheep here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Someone said she has 125 blushes, I have 3, girls have palettes and palettes of eyeshadows, I could fill up one with all my eyeshadows, I have 2 pairs of winter shoes and 3 pairs of summer shoes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have had 2 pairs of jeans for the last 2 years... I always thought this is normal but now I feel so poor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No, that is silly


----------



## nunu (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_No, that is silly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Exactly!!

Moxy you are not poor!! You had 4 blushers remember? by an act of kindness you gave one away, just remember that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You have a great rich and giving personality.


----------



## Heiaken (Mar 2, 2009)

Moxy, you are the normal one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And I also have only three pairs of jeans, the oldest pair is about five years old.
But still, I do have way too much clothes and I have a bad habit of keeping clothes that I haven't worn for years still in my close, just can't throw them away..
And for years I only had one blush


----------



## Moxy (Mar 2, 2009)

I tihnk I just fell in love with a girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm watching this youtube video, first you see a girl who will do the make up and then the model 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (the model is also on pause here before you click play)  YUM!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








YouTube - Monica Bellucci inspired red carpet make-up tutorial


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_





 Hmmmm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So often I feel like a black sheep here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Someone said she has 125 blushes, I have 3, girls have palettes and palettes of eyeshadows, I could fill up one with all my eyeshadows, I have 2 pairs of winter shoes and 3 pairs of summer shoes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have had 2 pairs of jeans for the last 2 years... I always thought this is normal but now I feel so poor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_No, that is silly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Exactly!!

Moxy you are not poor!! You had 4 blushers remember? by an act of kindness you gave one away, just remember that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You have a great rich and giving personality._

 




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_*Moxy, you are the normal one*




And I also have only three pairs of jeans, the oldest pair is about five years old.
But still, I do have way too much clothes and I have a bad habit of keeping clothes that I haven't worn for years still in my close, just can't throw them away..
And for years I only had one blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





*I have nothing else to say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just: Moxy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*


----------



## Moxy (Mar 2, 2009)

OMG can I just say that I LOVE Rachel?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




She made me a good luck photo for tomorrow with Hamster 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





















Rachel you're the best!!! I'm gonna print out this pic now


----------



## nunu (Mar 2, 2009)

Awww that is sooo cute!!!






 Rachel.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Hi Everyone!

How are you all doing?

Welcome back Anvika, we missed you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
Hey Nora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I missed you too girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How has everything been ? Busy again these days ?


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Awwww, welcome back Anvika. I missed you, glad that you are back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
Hey hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I missed you too ... And yea, even though my holiday was great, am real psyched to be back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How have you been Yagmur ?


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_
I had a succuesfull two and a half hours shopping, I found boots (-60%) and a shirts (-50%) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Here's the boots:




_

 

Now, this is what I call "Hotness Bootified"


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 3, 2009)

Hello Bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hello Anvika 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am doing great and I am still in Hamburg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



One of my best Friends Andrea is here too. She lives in Spain and we haven't seen us till 3 years. It's great to see her again. She is responsible for my MAC Addiction 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How are you all doing?! Hope everyone is fine and Moxys lecture was great. But I am sure it was perfect


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 3, 2009)

Hello bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today is really a crappy day. A brewery not too far from me nearly exploded and was on fire and now a building in the city collapsed and I can hear a lot of ambulances driving to the city.


----------



## jenntoz (Mar 3, 2009)

OMG, how very terrible!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 3, 2009)

^Jenntoz - 
So how do you like Smile? Is is more orangey peach or more pinky peach?
I'm on the fence about it right now.


----------



## jenntoz (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_^Jenntoz - 
So how do you like Smile? Is is more orangey peach or more pinky peach?
I'm on the fence about it right now.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
In between, I'd say its more coral peach... I love it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hahaha, I know for you to buy it I should say pink


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_In between, I'd say its more coral peach... I love it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*hahaha, I know for you to buy it I should say pink*_

 






I hope no one is harmed where the building collapsed. Until now "only" two people are missing because most of the people could leave the building before it collapsed because they got warned. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What a horrible day.


----------



## nunu (Mar 3, 2009)

Moma spy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jeanette i am so sorry about all this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i wish i can do anything to comfort you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hi Yagmur and Jenn


----------



## Moxy (Mar 3, 2009)

Heya babes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Guess who kicked ass? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEME 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am so happy with myself. I really loved being in charge and in centre of attention for 3 hours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got a written commentary from my professor at the end:

(i got all highest marks!! first one in our year!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Audience contact: Plenty of contact
Voice: excellent
Rate: excellent
Posture: effective
Preparation: excellent
organisation: very strong plan

Additional comments: Absolutely professional, you could definitely do this for a living! Excellent pronunciation. Your accent makes people sing you praise.


Mmmmm I love good Uni days


----------



## nunu (Mar 3, 2009)

Yay for MOXY!!


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_In between, I'd say its more coral peach... I love it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hahaha, I know for you to buy it I should say pink_

 





 I love coral peach on  my lips too. I'm also curious about "Stop! Look!"..I think thats the name..what a weird name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but the color description sounds pretty.
Well, if you love it on, I will too.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Moma spy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
Aw...hugs, hugs, hugs dear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Heya babes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Guess who kicked ass? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEME 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am so happy with myself. I really loved being in charge and in centre of attention for 3 hours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thats GREAT! You go girl!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 3, 2009)

Yaaaay Moxy!


----------



## Moxy (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!

Btw Jeanette, I just read about that accident, how awful!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Got any updated news on the missing people?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Thanks girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!

Btw Jeanette, I just read about that accident, how awful!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Got any updated news on the missing people?_

 
Not yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They are still looking for the missing couple.


----------



## nunu (Mar 3, 2009)

There's a missing couple?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_There's a missing couple?




_

 
Yes there is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They live in the building next to the one that collapsed first.
It collapsed too I read.


----------



## jenntoz (Mar 3, 2009)

Ugh, it makes me so sad...reminds me of the day the towers came down...the plane crashes were so bad & then the first tower cam down & it was devastating cause you knew people died, but then the second tower came down & it was mindblowing, there were just no words how horrible it all was


----------



## Moxy (Mar 3, 2009)

At least I hope they're together wherever they are


----------



## nunu (Mar 3, 2009)

i hope that they are ok..


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jeanette, I just read about the accident ... Did they find the couple yet ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh well, am back home and coz of the stupid weather change, I have fever + cough + cold + bodyache + my tonsles are awake (yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ... This is what happens when you go to a hot place and come back to a cold one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyhow, am in office ... In a dizzy state of course, but, can't possibly take any more leaves for sometime! How pathetic is this ?!


----------



## Moxy (Mar 4, 2009)

Guess who was just hired as a Manhattan cosmetics freelancer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I know it is nothing like MAC and it never will be, but if I have to do a job I might as well do something I enjoy doing right? I can only do it on Fridays and Saturdays but I need some money so badly! And it's perfect cuz they need someone to do those exact 2 days in the week!

They will send me all their make up by mail that I'll need for clients. I cant wait to see everything!

Yay


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 4, 2009)

Yaaaaay Moxy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am sooo happy for you! 

Yay for you and more MAC money!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 4, 2009)

Congrats Moxy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Manhattan cosmetics ? Honestly, I've never heard of those before


----------



## Moxy (Mar 4, 2009)

^^ It's a german brand from what I've gathered. In terms of quality it cant compare to MAC, but I dont care cuz I wont use it on myself anyway


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Hey all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jeanette, I just read about the accident ... Did they find the couple yet ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh well, am back home and coz of the stupid weather change, I have fever + cough + cold + bodyache + my tonsles are awake (yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ... This is what happens when you go to a hot place and come back to a cold one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyhow, am in office ... In a dizzy state of course, but, can't possibly take any more leaves for sometime! How pathetic is this ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hello Anvika! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There are no news about the missing people yet.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Hello Anvika! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There are no news about the missing people yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh, okie ... Hope there's some good news soon then!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_^^ It's a german brand from what I've gathered. In terms of quality it cant compare to MAC, but I dont care cuz I wont use it on myself anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 4, 2009)

Yay Moxy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






That's great!!! You will earn Money with Manhattan aaaaand give it away for MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great Choice


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_









 Yay Moxy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






That's great!!! *You will earn Money with Manhattan aaaaand give it away for MAC*





 Great Choice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## nunu (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi Everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anvika, i hope you get better soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moxy, now that is some awesome news worth of celebration! You've been doing some great work, you must be proud of yourself! Well i know i am proud of you.

Jeanette, i am upset that there are no news on the missing couple yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yagmur, how are you doll? Enjoying your grand duo blushes?


----------



## jenntoz (Mar 4, 2009)

Yay Moxy!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That sounds great!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anvika feel better!  Sending you some bimbo magic to help you out!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Jeanette, i am upset that there are no news on the missing couple yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Now they say that two men are missing and they hope that they maybe weren't home. But if they were home there is almost no hope for them.


----------



## Moxy (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks girls so much!!! I heart you all!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So excited, I cant wait to receive their huge package of stuff and get my timetable!

*and hopes those two German men werent at home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*


----------



## Moxy (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh poop. HK is online on the UK website! Wish me luck that Liam is in a good mood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Btw I got 20 euros today and being over excited and happy, I bought 4 pairs of earrings...I love my earrings more than I love my make up (shocking? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) I have to take pics, I love them all so much! I need more ears


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Oh poop. HK is online on the UK website! Wish me luck that Liam is in a good mood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*crosses fingers for Moxy* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Btw I got 20 euros today and being over excited and happy, I bought 4 pairs of earrings...I love my earrings more than I love my make up (shocking? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) I have to take pics, I love them all so much! *I need more ears*



_

 
But but but this would look funny!


----------



## jenntoz (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_But but but this would look funny! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
LOL!!!


----------



## Moxy (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_

But but but this would look funny! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
You wouldnt love me if I had 4 ears?


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 4, 2009)

Anvika get well soon Babe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Oh poop. HK is online on the UK website! Wish me luck that Liam is in a good mood
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Good Luck Honey, I crossed my Finger for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Btw I got 20 euros today and being over excited and happy, I bought 4 pairs of earrings...I love my earrings more than I love my make up (shocking? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) I have to take pics, I love them all so much!* I need more ears*



_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_*crosses fingers for Moxy* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*But but but this would look funny! *






_

 








 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_You wouldnt love me if I had 4 ears?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_You wouldnt love me if I had 4 ears?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 








 I am so sorry hun!


----------



## nunu (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Now they say that two men are missing and they hope that they maybe weren't home. But if they were home there is almost no hope for them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks for the update, I'll pray they find them.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Thanks girls so much!!! I heart you all!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So excited, I cant wait to receive their huge package of stuff and get my timetable!

*and hopes those two German men werent at home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*_

 
We 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Oh poop. HK is online on the UK website! Wish me luck that Liam is in a good mood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Btw I got 20 euros today and being over excited and happy, I bought 4 pairs of earrings...I love my earrings more than I love my make up (shocking? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) I have to take pics, I love them all so much! I need more ears 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I got the email from MAC that it's released in the UK! I'm excited for them, i can tell my brother to buy stuff for me because he's there but i think i'll wait.

More ears? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish i had more eyes, cheeks and lips to use all the make up i own hahahaha

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_*crosses fingers for Moxy* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









But but but this would look funny! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Hahaha yes it would!!

Jenn, how are you darling? and how is the little one doing?

My sister took my 4 month old nephew to the hospital because she noticed that his head was getting kind of big which is abnormal,and in the scan he appeared to have some blood inside his head but not in the brain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am so worried.


----------



## Moxy (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_



_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_



_

 





Since when are we so superficial that a disability like an additional pair of ears would trouble us? All that matters is the personality! I have a friend with 12 toes and one that has to blink with his own will. And one can do weird stuff with their hands.

I love them. I dont care if they had 3 arms lol.


----------



## nunu (Mar 4, 2009)

Moxy, we are looking at it through a funny pesepctive, ofcourse we would be friends anyway, it's what is inside that counts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think that they are just having a laugh and not being serious


----------



## Moxy (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh I get the funny side, I always think of awful jokes and dont mind black humor, but they both used a "no" smiley without indicating that it's just fun, that's why it looks the way it looks


----------



## nunu (Mar 4, 2009)

I looked back at the replies and i understand what you meant


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_More ears? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish i had more eyes, cheeks and lips to use all the make up i own hahahaha_

 





 It would look weird... but yeah it would be great to have more eyes etc. to use all my Makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_My sister took my 4 month old nephew to the hospital because she noticed that his head was getting kind of big which is abnormal,and in the scan he appeared to have some blood inside his head but not in the brain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am so worried._

 
Oh I am sorry Honey, I hope it will be everything okay with your nephew 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



We are here for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Moxy, we are looking at it through a funny pesepctive, ofcourse we would be friends anyway, it's what is inside that counts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think that they are just having a laugh and not being serious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_

 
Right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Oh I get the funny side, I always think of awful jokes and dont mind black humor, but they both used a "no" smiley without indicating that it's just fun, that's why it looks the way it looks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
But, but I've inserted a wink with a kiss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I would love you even with 4 ears, 3 noses, 1 eye or 7 arms


----------



## Moxy (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_I would love you even with 4 ears, 3 noses, 1 eye or 7 arms 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks!! But please can I have at least 2 eyes? More space for make up, like Nora said 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh and a kitty tail would be fuuuun


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_That's cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks!! But please can I have at least 2 eyes? More space for make up, like Nora said 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh and a kitty tail would be fuuuun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Okay, 2 eyes + a kitty tail


----------



## Moxy (Mar 4, 2009)

Gosh I am still in shock of what Liam did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm wearing his sweater cuz I wanna be close to him so badly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hot cocoa and youtube videos help heehee!


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_*Gosh I am still in shock of what Liam did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm wearing his sweater cuz I wanna be close to him so badly*





Hot cocoa and youtube videos help heehee!_

 
Awww, it's sooooo cute what he did for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I know how you feel. Youtube + Hot Cocoa sound great and definitely helps a bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Which Videos are you watching? Tutorials?


----------



## Moxy (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_
Which Videos are you watching? Tutorials?_

 
Yeah, but only those that are performed on other people, so I can see the techniques people use while applying make up on others 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Manhattan should be proud, I'm working over-time


----------



## jenntoz (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Jenn, how are you darling? and how is the little one doing?

My sister took my 4 month old nephew to the hospital because she noticed that his head was getting kind of big which is abnormal,and in the scan he appeared to have some blood inside his head but not in the brain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am so worried._

 
We are very well... watching The Little Mermaid every day & some Finding Nemo too... apparently my daughter has a fascination with fish? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Did you get any news about your nephew?   We have a friend who's child had a cyst in his brain & it cause him to have an enlarge head, but in time it went away & he is healthy & so beautiful, but it was a scary thing for the parents to hear. I hope he's ok & it is something that will go away on its own. Please keep us updated!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Hi Everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anvika, i hope you get better soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_
Anvika feel better!  Sending you some bimbo magic to help you out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Anvika get well soon Babe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_

 
Thank you guys soo soo much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Guess it's only coz of all your bimbo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that my fever is gone now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I love you all so much, you guys are the best 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Special kisses for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nora, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jenn and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yagmur


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_
My sister took my 4 month old nephew to the hospital because she noticed that his head was getting kind of big which is abnormal,and in the scan he appeared to have some blood inside his head but not in the brain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am so worried._

 





 Hey hun, don't worry, I bet it'll all be just fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll pray that he gets perfectly okie ... But, do keep us posted ... We are all here for you


----------



## Moxy (Mar 5, 2009)

Crappy webcam, but lovely new 4 pairs of earrings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All snuggled together:





Purple and turquoise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Turquoise "grape" like:





Cant wait for Style Warriors, pink and purple leopard print:





And another pink and purple and silver pair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










How's everyone doing?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 5, 2009)

Hello bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_My sister took my 4 month old nephew to the hospital because she noticed that his head was getting kind of big which is abnormal,and in the scan he appeared to have some blood inside his head but not in the brain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am so worried._

 
Oh no hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope everything will be ok and that he will get well soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Moxy, we are looking at it through a funny pesepctive, ofcourse we would be friends anyway, it's what is inside that counts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*I think that they are just having a laugh and not being serious*







_

 
I was just kidding too this is why I added the: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_But, but I've inserted a wink with a kiss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I would love you even with 4 ears, 3 noses, 1 eye or *7 arms*



_

 





 This would be terrible though! My already enormous lemming for nailpolishes 
would increase terribly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I couldn't afford that.


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





 This would be terrible though! My already enormous lemming for nailpolishes 
would increase terribly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I couldn't afford that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey Bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I wish some of you were in my timezone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... It gets boring, you know! Posting and then waiting for the evening to see something in this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Never mind, I CAN wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 you all!


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 6, 2009)

Hello Anvika and all the other Bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



yes the Time Zone differences suck!!!

I am going to my Friend Andrea now, hope she will do my Makeup. She is a Makeup Artist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I am so exited, tomorrow we are going to Berlin, to the Pro Store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 And I will get all my Products I am waiting for since so loooooong...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 O wow, an MUA do your make-up is a totally different deal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't forget to take lots of pics and show us, okie ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The PRO STORE!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Go get it girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now, no need to wait longer, eh


----------



## Moxy (Mar 6, 2009)

I am so sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just got an email from UK mac that they cant send me the Pink Fish TLC cuz it was already sold out by the time my order reached the warehouse.

I hate this! I only wanted 3 things, not 15 like everyone else, and I dont get to have the thing I wanted the most.


----------



## Heiaken (Mar 6, 2009)

^That really sucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm sick, I have been having this awfull flu from sunday and it just doesn't go away, it only gets worse


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 6, 2009)

Okie, Moxy first, don't be sad girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You might find it on ebay later ... Or from someone  else selling it later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Look at me! I don't even know what collection you're talking about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What could be sadder than that ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Heidi ... A hug for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You'll get well soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Take care ...


----------



## Moxy (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Okie, Moxy first, don't be sad girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* You might find it on ebay later .*.._

 
Yeah for twice the price plus shipping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I dont crap money


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 6, 2009)

No, we don't crap money .... If it made any sense, I'd buy it for you and ship it but, yea, you got it, it makes no sense 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Happens to me all the time! Things I realllllly want, get sold first!


----------



## Heiaken (Mar 6, 2009)

Well, luckily there is some things that cheer me up, my new HK stuff and a new Dior palette that the postman brought 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's one of those minis so it was cheap, it's Smoky Light 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




not my pic, but:


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh my, that looks yummy!! So, when are we getting an FOTD with this ??


----------



## Heiaken (Mar 6, 2009)

^When I don't look like a drunken Rudolph


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 6, 2009)

^^


----------



## Heiaken (Mar 6, 2009)

Or maybe I look more like a Rudolph that's been having a serious binge drinking session and has the worts hang over ever. I'm super pale (we'll I'm pale when I'm healthy, but now I'm that sickly pale colour), have huuge dark circles under my eyes and my nose is supe red from all the sneezing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Not a face you want to put make up on.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 6, 2009)

^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe not yet, but soon it'll be


----------



## Heiaken (Mar 6, 2009)

I got a new parfume today. My bf bought me the Moschino Glamour that I have been drooling over allmost a month


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 6, 2009)

Good night Bimbos, I have to sleep now. I have to get up extra early tomorrow, because Berlin is like 3 hours with the Bus from Hamburg... But even it would be a 6 hours Bus Trip ---> I am going to MAC Pro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













I know I am a little bit annoying, but I am really so exited for this Trip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Anvika I made pictures, but they are not so good, will post them on Sunday  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Get well soon Heidi


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 6, 2009)

Yay for your new perfume, Heidi and yay Pro Store, Yagmur! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy your trip! Rose e/s is gorgeous!


----------



## Heiaken (Mar 6, 2009)

I love perfumes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've bought some online since it's so much cheaper but just could not find this one anywhere. I think my fav. has to be Dior J´Adore though but this comes as a close second


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 6, 2009)

I love perfumes too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'adore is yummy! My alltime fav is Chloé by Chloé though.


----------



## Heiaken (Mar 6, 2009)

I lied, my ultimate fav is Alchimie by Rochas but I can't find it anywhere anymore


----------



## Moxy (Mar 6, 2009)

My fave was Hot by Benetton but they DCed it years ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now it's Flower by Kenzo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I still only have a mini sample bottle though!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_I lied, my ultimate fav is Alchimie by Rochas but I can't find it anywhere anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





Oh, I don't know this one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_My fave was Hot by Benetton but they DCed it years ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now it's Flower by Kenzo I still only have a mini sample bottle though!_

 
d/c group hug! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Flower by Kenzo is yummy too!


----------



## Heiaken (Mar 6, 2009)

OMG! I just found it on eBay!!!


----------



## Heiaken (Mar 6, 2009)

Here's the discription for the perfume:
Perfume 4u - Perfume Fine Fragrance UK. Rochas Alchimie

Many years ago I had this little botle as a christmas present from my brother and after that I have loved it so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I though I would never ever have it again.

Now I'm just complating if I should get the 20ml or 30ml bottle. The 20ml is about 30€ and the 20ml 55€..


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_OMG! I just found it on eBay!!!_

 
Yaay! I hope its authentic! Unfortunately perfume fakes are very popular.


----------



## Heiaken (Mar 6, 2009)

I think so since it's a long discontinued item and there aren't that many of those in eBay and the price isn't insaley cheap either.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Good night Bimbos, I have to sleep now. I have to get up extra early tomorrow, because Berlin is like 3 hours with the Bus from Hamburg... But even it would be a 6 hours Bus Trip ---> I am going to MAC Pro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













I know I am a little bit annoying, but I am really so exited for this Trip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Anvika I made pictures, but they are not so good, will post them on Sunday  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Get well soon Heidi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No way, you're not annoying ... Anyone would be excited!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Never mind the picture quality ... I just wanna see them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope you have an amazing time, a superb trip and a great haul


----------



## Moxy (Mar 7, 2009)

Stupid dreams  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I finally have my life going in the direction I wanted it to go - doing well at Uni, I have a loving boyfriend, I'm gonna do a job that I'll actually enjoy...

And then I dream about my first boyfriend ever.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Do any of you hold a special place in your heart reserved just for him? I do. I havent seen him in 7 years and I still think about him sometimes. 
It's just thoughts of what he might be doing or not even that, but tonight was the first time I had these really lucid dreams of us re-uniting and getting back together. 
I dont want this to be understood in a wrong way, I love Liam so much and would never leave him, but this dream was _so_ _unnecessary_. I didnt need to be reminded of how much I loved that other guy so long ago. I hope he's doing ok wherever he is! And he better stay out of my dreams 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Any of you dreamed of anything fun/interesting?


----------



## nunu (Mar 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_ 
Oh I am sorry Honey, I hope it will be everything okay with your nephew 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



We are here for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_

 
The doctors said that he'll be okay, thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Gosh I am still in shock of what Liam did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*I'm wearing his sweater cuz I wanna be close to him so badly*





Hot cocoa and youtube videos help heehee!_

 
I know the feeling..

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_We are very well... watching The Little Mermaid every day & some Finding Nemo too... apparently my daughter has a fascination with fish? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Did you get any news about your nephew? We have a friend who's child had a cyst in his brain & it cause him to have an enlarge head, but in time it went away & he is healthy & so beautiful, but it was a scary thing for the parents to hear. I hope he's ok & it is something that will go away on its own. Please keep us updated!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL, i guess you can act finding nemo and the little mermaid blind and without any help. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





My sister took him to the doctors, they said that the blood is already dried out which is a good thing and that it's not anywhere near the brain so that's extra good news! So yes, it's going to go on it;s own, hopefully without causing any damage because it shouldn't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am glad your friends son is okay.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Thank you guys soo soo much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Guess it's only coz of all your bimbo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that my fever is gone now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I love you all so much, you guys are the best 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Special kisses for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nora, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jenn and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yagmur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_

 

Special kisses to you too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_





 Hey hun, don't worry, I bet it'll all be just fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll pray that he gets perfectly okie ... But, do keep us posted ... We are all here for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Crappy webcam, but lovely new 4 pairs of earrings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All snuggled together:





Purple and turquoise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Turquoise "grape" like:





Cant wait for Style Warriors, pink and purple leopard print:





And another pink and purple and silver pair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










How's everyone doing?_

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Hello bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Oh no hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope everything will be ok and that he will get well soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Good night Bimbos, I have to sleep now. I have to get up extra early tomorrow, because Berlin is like 3 hours with the Bus from Hamburg... But even it would be a 6 hours Bus Trip ---> I am going to MAC Pro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













I know I am a little bit annoying, but I am really so exited for this Trip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Anvika I made pictures, but they are not so good, will post them on Sunday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Get well soon Heidi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You are so NOT annoying, have fun.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 7, 2009)

^^ Thanks for clearing your inbox hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't open FB here to reply 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Stupid office!

Okie, so I called the MAC store nearer my home (like nearly 2 hours away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). BBR is launching here on March 12!! I WANT Blonde / Redhead MSF but, I can't go anywhere after 11th till the end of the month (another story!) ... I don't know what to do! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh and HK will release in April!!


----------



## Heiaken (Mar 7, 2009)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/s...9/#post1536986
Here's the Dior Smoky Light look for you


----------



## Moxy (Mar 7, 2009)

I love it, cant say anything else


----------



## Moxy (Mar 7, 2009)

OMG. 

I, Stacia aka Moxy Bamboozled hereby declare my eternal love for Zoya  nailpolishes. This was the most effortless and joyous nail lacquering I've ever experienced! Even with my daft left hand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The brush is narrow but the colour glides on wonderfully and it doesnt matter how many times you go over certain areas of the nail, the colour will always stay even.






I think I know where some of my first paycheck is going in April!!!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 7, 2009)

One more brand I will be lemming for? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






You scare me!


----------



## Moxy (Mar 7, 2009)

Girl, I used to think China Glaze and OPI were the shizz!!!

They cant compare to ZOYA at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I could probably be half blind and have wonderful nails with this.

*is writing her Zoya wishlist for April*


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 7, 2009)

I will check them out too next month.


----------



## Heiaken (Mar 7, 2009)

Zoya is really good, but sadly some colours are really sheer. Akyra for example needs 4-5 coats to be complitely opaque, but still that is one if my fav. colours ever.


----------



## Moxy (Mar 7, 2009)

I applied Moxie and ONE coat was enough for total opaqueness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




THIS LOT is what I'm getting for sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f3.../ZoyaTwist.jpg  (Moxie is on the far right)


----------



## Heiaken (Mar 7, 2009)

The Summer collections have some great colours!
All Lacquered Up - A Nail Polish Fanatic's Resource: Zoya

and here's Zoya on Scrangie:
Scrangie: Search results for zoya

Harley is the only one that i'm gonna get from Twist
harley.jpg (image)


----------



## Heiaken (Mar 8, 2009)

More Dior eyes, this time Twilight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/y...t-zone-132933/

I think I have now done looks for you with ever Dior quint I own right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and btw Jeannette, when you get your Stylish Move (*hint hint*) I want to see a look with that


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Yay for your new perfume, Heidi and yay Pro Store, Yagmur! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy your trip! Rose e/s is gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you, Jeanette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I had soooo many things on my wishlist, that I couldn't look at other. Because I was scared, that I want more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_No way, you're not annoying ... Anyone would be excited!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Never mind the picture quality ... I just wanna see them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope you have an amazing time, a superb trip and a great haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Awww, thank you Anvika. I was sooo exited about going to the PRO Store, that I couldn't stop talking about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I will post the Pictures later in the FOTD Thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_You are so NOT annoying, have fun._

 
Thank you, Nora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had a great Day, yesterday. We went to the PRO Store + KADEWE (a Mall with a MAC-Counter) and of course some sightseeing, too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've got some awesome Goodies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bright Fuchsia Pigment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Acid Orange Pigment - I wanted Electric Coral first, but I liked this one more 
Naval Blue Pigment

Blue Calm e/s 
Bright Sunshine e/s
Bio-Green e/s

Azalea blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love Rock MB 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Studio Sculpt Concealer in NW 25

Aaaaaand I've got my Hello Kitty Kouture Compact 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I know it's really expensive, but I wanted it so bad. I liked it so much and my Hubby loved it, too. So he told me to get it as my belated Birthday Present


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_ Awww, thank you Anvika. I was sooo exited about going to the PRO Store, that I couldn't stop talking about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I will post the Pictures later in the FOTD Thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I had a great Day, yesterday. We went to the PRO Store + KADEWE (a Mall with a MAC-Counter) and of course some sightseeing, too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've got some awesome Goodies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bright Fuchsia Pigment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Acid Orange Pigment - I wanted Electric Coral first, but I liked this one more 
Naval Blue Pigment

Blue Calm e/s 
Bright Sunshine e/s
Bio-Green e/s

Azalea blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love Rock MB 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Studio Sculpt Concealer in NW 25

Aaaaaand I've got my Hello Kitty Kouture Compact 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I know it's really expensive, but I wanted it so bad. I liked it so much and my Hubby loved it, too. So he told me to get it as my belated Birthday Present 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 








 Your haul makes me drooool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll wait for all the pics girl - Haul, FOTD and casual otherwise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You reminded me how super-lazy I've been!! I still haven't posted pics of my own haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hmm, well, I'll try to remember to do that, the next time I pass them by 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit - Forgot to YAY for your hubby


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_








 Your haul makes me drooool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll wait for all the pics girl - Haul, FOTD and casual otherwise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You reminded me how super-lazy I've been!! * I still haven't posted pics of my own haul*





 Hmm, well, I'll try to remember to do that, the next time I pass them by 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit - Forgot to YAY for your hubby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I will take a shower now and post all my Pictures later


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 9, 2009)

^^ Good girl


----------



## Susanne (Mar 9, 2009)

bimbos! I hope you all had a great weekend! I am still waiting for spring here


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 9, 2009)

Hello Susanne, my Parrot Enabler


----------



## Susanne (Mar 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Hello Susanne, my Parrot Enabler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Parrot!!


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





 Parrot!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Parrot + Aquadisiac = double 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Did you get the Kitty Kouture Compact?!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey Susanne ... You're still waiting for spring! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's already here .. Why don't you take it ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm like the specktra weather-man


----------



## Susanne (Mar 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Parrot + Aquadisiac = double 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Did you get the Kitty Kouture Compact?!_

 






Yes, I got it and I really like it! It is very heavy and looks elegant I think. I did not get the Kouture compact from Monogram in December so I think it is fine


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 9, 2009)

Time for my stupid, life-sucking period 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gotta run home now ... B-bye


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Hey Susanne ... You're still waiting for spring! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's already here .. Why don't you take it ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm like the specktra weather-man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Don't make us jealous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






It's raining over here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Yes, I got it and I really like it! It is very heavy and looks elegant I think. I did not get the Kouture compact from Monogram in December so I think it is fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, I looove it. It looks awesome in the Sun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You deserve it, so it's fine


----------



## Susanne (Mar 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Yeah, I looove it. It looks awesome in the Sun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




You deserve it, so it's fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you!


----------



## Heiaken (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm waiting for Spring too, but it's snowing outisde and the temperature is -1 celsius


----------



## Heiaken (Mar 10, 2009)

I just bought the prettiest bra ever! Look and see::






They weren't cheap but sooo pretty and very comfy. I also reaised that I am one of those wome that have been wearing the wrong sized bra, all these years I've though that I'm a B cup when in fact I'm C 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I still need buy a few more bras, cheaper than those though, since my undewear closet is starting to look quite depressive. I had to toss four bras to the bin..


----------



## Moxy (Mar 10, 2009)

Gosh I want a turquoise bra!!!


----------



## Heiaken (Mar 10, 2009)

Those are my firts coloured bras, everything else I have is either black or black wiht white or green pinstripe. Before this I just haven't found a good one that I've liked.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_More Dior eyes, this time Twilight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/y...t-zone-132933/

I think I have now done looks for you with ever Dior quint I own right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and *btw Jeannette, when you get your Stylish Move (*hint hint*) I want to see a look with that*



_

 





 *covers the ears of her wallet* I hope I can buy it next month! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Fantastic haul, Yagmur and wow.. beautiful bra, Heidi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hello bimbos!


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_I just bought the prettiest bra ever! Look and see::




_

 
Wow, that's pretty + sexy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





 *covers the ears of her wallet* I hope I can buy it next month! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Fantastic haul, Yagmur and wow.. beautiful bra, Heidi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hello bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hello Jeanette, Hello Bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thank you, I looove my new Goodies. Can't decide which one I play first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My Vacation is over and I am back at Home now. I missed my Hubby, so it's great to be here. But I'll miss my Family + Friends in Hamburg now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Especially my Best Friend Andrea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope everyone is doing great


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 12, 2009)

What's up Bimbos ?


----------



## Heiaken (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm in love with Dior Smoky Light eyeshadow palette and my new sexy yet very comfy bras


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 13, 2009)

^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ookie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's nice Heidi ...


----------



## Heiaken (Mar 13, 2009)

I got my Alchimie perfume today and it's all I remembered it to be, I love this perfume


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 14, 2009)

Good Morning Bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't feel very well today, I'll defer my Makeover to next week


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 14, 2009)

Hello bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yay for the perfume, Heidi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aww Yagmur I am so sorry that you don't fell well today and had to defer your makeover. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









I did my nails today with For Audrey from China Glaze and I love it!


----------



## nunu (Mar 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Hello bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I did my nails today with For Audrey from China Glaze and I love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_


















_

 
Hi Nora! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am still drooling too!


----------



## nunu (Mar 14, 2009)

Hello Jeanette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish i know where i can buy china glaze from!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Mar 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_I did my nails today with For Audrey from China Glaze and I love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_


----------



## Moxy (Mar 14, 2009)

Wanna hear something cute? I bought a make up traincase today. (that's not the cute part yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Now, my kitty is hiding behind it so that the cork she's stalking cant see her


----------



## Susanne (Mar 14, 2009)

I love cats!!

I bought a Hello Kitty makeup bag from H&M today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Usually I am not a HK fan at all... this is what MAC is doing!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 15, 2009)

I found this thread! Can I join?

You don't only talk about dazzleglass here, right?


----------



## Susanne (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_
I did my nails today with For Audrey from China Glaze and I love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








_

 

Gorgeous Jeanette!! I love the shade.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_





 I found this thread! Can I join?

You don't only talk about dazzleglass here, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 I will add you to our list on the first page 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No, we don't talk just about Dazzleglasses


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Hello Jeanette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish i know where i can buy china glaze from!_

 

Hello Nora! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have to buy OPI and China Glaze on ebay because you can't really but them here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I think just one online store sells them and one nailpolish is 12 EUR each there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_



_

 








 For Audrey is one of me HG nailpolishes now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_



*I found this thread! Can I join?*

You don't only talk about dazzleglass here, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Of course! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Gorgeous Jeanette!! I love the shade._

 
Thanks hun! I had a feeling you would.


----------



## nunu (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_





 I found this thread! Can I join?

You don't only talk about dazzleglass here, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Welcome, ofcourse you can join!!!

We talk about everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just general chatter hehe


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 15, 2009)

I will go offline now to meet my parents for lunch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hmmmm Schnitzel!


----------



## nunu (Mar 15, 2009)

Have fun Jeanette!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks hun! I am at my Dad's place now and on specktra. I am addicted.


----------



## Moxy (Mar 15, 2009)

^^ Loooool you silly girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bond with your parents, Specktra can wait!! Hope you have fun


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 15, 2009)

Moxy, what time is it where you live?

The morning?

Its 3:55 AM here


----------



## Moxy (Mar 15, 2009)

It's noon on Sunday the 15th 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Heehee you cant sleep either?


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_It's noon on Sunday the 15th 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Heehee you cant sleep either?_

 

I can, but my boyfriend has the flu! And he keeps getting up to puke every half an hour or hour, and it wakes me up. So I just threw in the towel and brought specktra to bed with me.


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 15, 2009)

Thank you, all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't know where to get Zoya and China Glaze here. They make beautiful nail polishes. 

It's dinner time here for me.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_^^ Loooool you silly girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bond with your parents, Specktra can wait!! Hope you have fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





*sips on her red wine* Hmm red wine at noon before I even had any food. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am banned from the kitchen till the lunch is done. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Poor tummy, I already can smell the Schnitzels.


----------



## Heiaken (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_I have to buy OPI and China Glaze on ebay because you can't really but them here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I think just one online store sells them and one nailpolish is 12 EUR each there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 
I've bought my OPI and China Glaze from Head2Toe Beauty Store - Hair Care, Nail Care, Skin Care, Salon Furniture & Equipment Cheaper than eBay, also 8ty8 Beauty OPI Nail Polish Pg 1 is good.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Good Morning Bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't feel very well today, I'll defer my Makeover to next week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Aww hun, I didn't know you didn't go for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Never mind, this week, it's your turn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Are you feeling any better now ? I'm gonna upload the haul pics .. I'll post the link here when done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Am done with the haul post. Here it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 --> http://www.specktra.net/forum/f195/m...t-post-133683/


----------



## Susanne (Mar 16, 2009)

Great haul!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy!

Have a great new week you all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe I will make a stop at my counter today. I don't want to buy anything, just say hi to my MA


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 16, 2009)

^^ Thanks hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You have a superb week too. I'm working and sleepy, darn Mondays 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can you really resist buying when inside a MAC store ??!!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 16, 2009)

Yes, I can 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am waiting for the new LEs coming soon and don't need anything from the perm line at the moment


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 16, 2009)

^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wow, that's awesome girl! Good for your wallet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It must be loving you now


----------



## Susanne (Mar 16, 2009)

I already started saving money for Sugar Sweet and Rose Romance


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 16, 2009)

That is awesome! Here, HK will be launched in April and I really don't know if anything's actually worth buying ... What all do you actually love in HK ?


----------



## Susanne (Mar 16, 2009)

My faves from HK are the lipglasses and blush Tippy


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 16, 2009)

Tippy is the peach one, right ? If they had had any new MSF's in HK, I'd have definitely got those for sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like Cutester though ... Will have to see but ... I'll be posting my first FOTD also ... Maybe tomorrow ... I need to summon up some courage for that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Got my face done on the BBR theme day


----------



## Moxy (Mar 16, 2009)

Tippy is the pink BPB 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And awesome haul by the way!!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks Moxy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh, okie, I think I'm gonna get it right when HK launches here ... Bad-memory you see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have you posted your traincase pics yet ?


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Hello bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yay for the perfume, Heidi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Aww Yagmur I am so sorry that you don't fell well today and had to defer your makeover. *










I did my nails today with For Audrey from China Glaze and I love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
It's okay, I'll go this weekend. But my HK Stuff is still waiting there for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Awesome Colour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_





 I found this thread! Can I join?

You don't only talk about dazzleglass here, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_I've bought my OPI and China Glaze from Head2Toe Beauty Store - Hair Care, Nail Care, Skin Care, Salon Furniture & Equipment Cheaper than eBay, also 8ty8 Beauty OPI Nail Polish Pg 1 is good._

 
Thank you for the Links Heidi. Maybe I'll try that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_





 Aww hun, I didn't know you didn't go for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Never mind, this week, it's your turn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Are you feeling any better now ? I'm gonna upload the haul pics .. I'll post the link here when done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Am done with the haul post. Here it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 --> http://www.specktra.net/forum/f195/m...t-post-133683/_

 
It's okay, maybe even better. Because none of the HK Facecharts were screeming my Name. But I really want to get a Hot Smokey Eye Look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Awesome Haul!!! Enjoy your Goodies.
Can't wait to see your FOTD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Great haul!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy!

Have a great new week you all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe I will make a stop at my counter today. I don't want to buy anything, just say hi to my MA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Have a great week, too...
I think it could be a great week here, because we have No rain, but Sunshine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_That is awesome! Here, HK will be launched in April and I really don't know if anything's actually worth buying ... What all do you actually love in HK ?_

 
Tippy


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Am glad you're feeling better now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hmm, Tippy seems to be the HK love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm checking it out for sure


----------



## Susanne (Mar 16, 2009)

You must check Tippy for sure!!


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_You must check Tippy for sure!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 16, 2009)

For Susanne and Yagmur,

Yupppp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will!!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 16, 2009)

I really love the HK packaging. It was expensive here, but the packaging is worth it. Especially of the blushes!


----------



## Moxy (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_





 Have you posted your traincase pics yet ?_

 
Aww not yet! My camera isnt working and my webcam only gives normal pics in sulight. It's been pretty dark for the past couple of days so I'm waiting for the opportune moment


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_For Susanne and Yagmur,

Yupppp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will!!_

 
Good Girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I really love the HK packaging. It was expensive here, but the packaging is worth it. Especially of the blushes!_

 





 The packaging of the Blushes is really pretty. But the packaging of the HKK Compact is sooooo much prettier


----------



## Susanne (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_






 The packaging of the Blushes is really pretty. But the packaging of the HKK Compact is sooooo much prettier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_





 The packaging of the Blushes is really pretty. *But the packaging of the HKK Compact is sooooo much prettier*



_

 

Shhhhhh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Hello bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It is so cloudy today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 More coffee please!


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 16, 2009)

Susanne, have you ever tried Azalea Blush?! 
It's soooo pretty I wear it today with Blonde MSF


----------



## Susanne (Mar 16, 2009)

No, I always wanted to get it but passed it twice at the pro store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is on my list again.


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Shhhhhh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Hello bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It is so cloudy today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 More coffee please! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
But, but it is so pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, I want a coffee too


----------



## Susanne (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Hello bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It is so cloudy today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 More coffee please! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hi Jeanette! Yes, no spring here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But more coffee would be fine!!


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_No, I always wanted to get it but passed it twice at the pro store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is on my list again._

 
I love it, it's so crazy pigmented. Even one dip with your Brush is enough.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 16, 2009)

Like Red Devil?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_But, but it is so pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
It is! Wallet however doesn't approve. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Oh, I want a coffee too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


I just had my third large cup! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









I heard it should be even cooler on the weekend again, Susanne. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I want it to be winter again, I had a wasp or hornet IN my apartment yesterday!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 16, 2009)

I will ignore the cold weather


----------



## nunu (Mar 16, 2009)

Hello Everyone


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey Nora ... Where and how have you been ?


----------



## Susanne (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi Nora


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Aww not yet! My camera isnt working and my webcam only gives normal pics in sulight. It's been pretty dark for the past couple of days so I'm waiting for the opportune moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Okie ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We'll wait till light is your friend again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is the traincase pink ?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 16, 2009)

Hello Nora!


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Like Red Devil?_

 





 I don't own Red Devil...
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_It is! Wallet however doesn't approve. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








I just had my third large cup! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









I heard it should be even cooler on the weekend again, Susanne. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I want it to be winter again, I had a wasp or hornet IN my apartment yesterday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
True, it is really expensive. But it was my Birthday Present 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wow, you drink a lot of coffee Jeanette. Don't you want to share it with us? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's cloudy, but the Sun is shining...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I will ignore the cold weather 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's easy with bright Makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Nora


----------



## nunu (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_





 Hey Nora ... Where and how have you been ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm here and i am doing well thanks, how about you??

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Hi Nora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Hello Nora! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
hello my lovelies, how are you??


----------



## nunu (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_





 Nora_

 
Hi Yagmur! How are you?


----------



## Susanne (Mar 16, 2009)

Fine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A day without stress today


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 16, 2009)

Be right back .. Going for a walk finally!!


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 16, 2009)

Great, thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How are you? When is your HK Time?


----------



## Susanne (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Be right back .. Going for a walk finally!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Enjoy!


----------



## nunu (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Fine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A day without stress today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thank god for that, you can relax.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Be right back .. Going for a walk finally!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Have fun!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Great, thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How are you? When is your HK Time?_

 
I am fine thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hopefully on the weekend on Monday the 23rd of March. I can't wait!


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Fine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A day without stress today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Is it Spring Break?!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Be right back .. Going for a walk finally!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Have fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I am fine thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hopefully on the weekend on Monday the 23rd of March. I can't wait!_

 
Great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What's on your List?


----------



## Susanne (Mar 16, 2009)

Yay for HK!!


----------



## nunu (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What's on your List?_

 




-Straying Lipstick
-Nice kitty Lipglass
-Sweet Strawberry Lipglass
-She loves Candy Lipglass
-One Beauty Powder (not sure which one yet)
-One Blush (not shire which one yet)
-Something About Pink nail Lacquer

Maybe:
Mimmy Lipglass
Pink Fish TLC

I am excited


----------



## Susanne (Mar 16, 2009)

Awesome choice Nora!!


----------



## nunu (Mar 16, 2009)

Thank you Susanne


----------



## Susanne (Mar 16, 2009)

You will love your HK!! So glad that you will get it soon.


----------



## nunu (Mar 16, 2009)

Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am still indicisive about the BPB and the BP. I wish i didn't have similar clours because i really LOVE the packaging of both these items.

I might also add the medium bag.


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 16, 2009)

^^Don't get something just for the packaging 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't own any Beauty Powders, can't help you with that. I didn't liked Fun and Games... But Tippy is awesome.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 16, 2009)

I love BP Pretty Baby and both blushes


----------



## nunu (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_^^Don't get something just for the packaging 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't own any Beauty Powders, can't help you with that. I didn't liked Fun and Games... But Tippy is awesome._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I love BP Pretty Baby and both blushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hmm
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I guess i will make a decision when i see them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Where is Jenn today??


----------



## Susanne (Mar 16, 2009)

Yagmur, I like your new avatar!!


----------



## Moxy (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Yagmur, I like your new avatar!!_

 





 You're so pretty


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 16, 2009)

Thank you Susanne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's from my current FOTD:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/2...y-look-133262/


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_





 You're so pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Thank you, Moxy


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 16, 2009)

Guys, am back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We had coffee and spicy chips (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ... Had a nice long walk and now, am back .... One more hour to go and then I can go home, yippee


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 16, 2009)

Yes, yes, Yagmur IS pretty


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Guys, am back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We had coffee and spicy chips (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ... Had a nice long walk and now, am back ....* One more hour to go and then I can go home, yippee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 
Yaaaaaay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Yes, yes, Yagmur IS pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Thank you Darling


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 16, 2009)

I went to the MAC store with mom and she loved it ... In fact, all the MAs apparently loved me and my mom like crazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They clicked tons of pics with me ... The MA who did my face was the cutest!!


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 16, 2009)

Wanna see Pictures...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 16, 2009)

^^ Yup honey, I clicked two with her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I knew you'd wanna see


----------



## Moxy (Mar 16, 2009)

I've always wanted to take pics at MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I suppose you have to ask MAs first if you're allowed?


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 16, 2009)

Umm, well, the MA's at my store just loved that I knew so much about MAC and that I was a MAC addict so, they fetched the cam and went berserk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I won't be getting any of those pics though ... Neither will they, so, I clicked some with my cell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was wondering what would happen if any of you guys dropped into that store!


----------



## Moxy (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Umm, well, the MA's at my store just loved that I knew so much about MAC and that I was a MAC addict so, they fetched the cam and went berserk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I LOVE it when MAs are so nice!!! The counter in Plymouth I visited in February had a great MA as well, she even told my boyfriend that she's impressed. Stuff like that really make your day dont they?


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 16, 2009)

So true .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Especially when I think guys here know so much more than me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, I loved the MA so much that I put a comment on their comment-book as well as wrote a nice one on the MAC site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She told me that really helps them ... I made her read the comment I wrote in her book and she hugged me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She is such a darling!! I'll show you pics tomorrow ...


----------



## nunu (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Yagmur, I like your new avatar!!_

 
Oh I agree!! Love it, you look beautiful.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_I went to the MAC store with mom and she loved it ... In fact, all the MAs apparently loved me and my mom like crazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 They clicked tons of pics with me ... The MA who did my face was the cutest!!_

 
I wana see pix tooooo!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Yagmur, I like your new avatar!!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_





 You're so pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 









Wow.. it is 5 pm soon and I had no food yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I waited till the mail was here and got a note from the customs that they have some stuff for me there I need to pick up. So I went there and woot woot.. it was the package I was waiting for (desperately I should add)! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I got BBR, HK and some other wonderful goodies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Now I am exhausted.. food please!


----------



## nunu (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_









Wow.. it is 5 pm soon and I had no food yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I waited till the mail was here and got a note from the customs that they have some stuff for me there I need to pick up. So I went there and woot woot.. it was the package I was waiting for (desperately I should add)! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I got BBR, HK and some other wonderful goodies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Now I am exhausted.. food please! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You had no food since you got up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am about to have dinner, it's 8pm here.
I am glad you got your package from customs. Yay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what items did you get??


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_You had no food since you got up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am about to have dinner, it's 8pm here.
I am glad you got your package from customs. Yay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what items did you get??_

 

Yes no food and it is evening soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was too nervous to eat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I got from BBR
- 214
- 2*226
- 165
- Pincurl e/s

from HK
- Lucky Tom palette
- Strayin' l/s
- Milk p/g
- Fun & Games blush
- Tippy blush

from Creme Team
- Lavender Whip l/s (backup)

other MAC goodies
- used Pandamonium Quad (without Pandamonium) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *purple addict is happy*
- Shimma, Pixel and Artjam Paints

MUFE
- Star Powder #953


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_*I've always wanted to take pics at MAC*





 I suppose you have to ask MAs first if you're allowed?_

 
Me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't know I am to shy to ask. They would think I am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_I LOVE it when MAs are so nice!!! The counter in Plymouth I visited in February had a great MA as well, she even told my boyfriend that she's impressed. *Stuff like that really make your day dont they? *






_

 
True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Oh I agree!! Love it, you look beautiful._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_






_

 





 Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Wow.. it is 5 pm soon and I had no food yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Too exited for your Goodies. I know that too well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_I got from BBR
- 214
- 2*226
- 165
- Pincurl e/s

from HK
- Lucky Tom palette
- Strayin' l/s
- Milk p/g
- Fun & Games blush
- Tippy blush

from Creme Team
- Lavender Whip l/s (backup)

other MAC goodies
- used Pandamonium Quad (without Pandamonium) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *purple addict is happy*
- Shimma, Pixel and Artjam Paints

MUFE
- Star Powder #953










_

 
Wow, awesome Haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Enjoy and pleaaaase post Pictures. I love to look at other peoples Hauls


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_





 Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_





 Too exited for your Goodies. I know that too well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My tummy thinks I am nuts! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Wow, awesome Haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Enjoy and pleaaaase post Pictures. I love to look at other peoples Hauls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I made some pics for the BBR and HK swatch threads. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love to look at other peoples hauls too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MAC pictures or makeup pictures in general make me happy.


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I made some pics for the BBR and HK swatch threads. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love to look at other peoples hauls too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*MAC pictures or makeup pictures in general make me happy. *



_

 





 I think you can call us CRAZY


----------



## nunu (Mar 16, 2009)

Awesome haul Jeanette!

I just managed to get the 214 eye shadow brush from the UK's MAC website..me iz a happy bunny


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_





 I think you can call us CRAZY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_

 











 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Awesome haul Jeanette!

I just managed to get the 214 eye shadow brush from the UK's MAC website..me iz a happy bunny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks hun and yay for your 214! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *happydances with Nora*


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 17, 2009)

Jeanette, I'm happy for you! You finally get your other HK and BBR goodies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice pics too! 

I love my Tippy and Pretty Baby.


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 17, 2009)

Who bought the Kitty Kouture powder compact? I saw it IRL and it was very pretty and heavy. I'm satisfied just to hold it for a while because I'm saving for other collections.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 17, 2009)

Guys, my first ever LOTD here ... http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/l...5/#post1551077

Am horribly nervous


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 17, 2009)

Hello bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aww, don't be nervous!


----------



## Moxy (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Guys, my first ever LOTD here ... http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/l...5/#post1551077

Am horribly nervous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's only lips, why would you be nervous? And you have a lovely pout btw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can do a proper "pucker up" to a guy


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 17, 2009)

Bimbos,
hope everyone is doing fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anvika don't be nervous, you have beautiful lips. 
I hope to see more from you


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Who bought the Kitty Kouture powder compact? I saw it IRL and it was very pretty and heavy. I'm satisfied just to hold it for a while because I'm saving for other collections. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I've bought it and I loooove it


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Hello bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aww, don't be nervous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 I can be very silly sometimes!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_It's only lips, why would you be nervous? And you have a lovely pout btw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can do a proper "pucker up" to a guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
True, no reason to be nervous but, I was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dude, online posting freaks me ... Took me ages to post on FB 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks Moxy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yea, I'll pucker up when I have a guy next 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_





 Bimbos,
hope everyone is doing fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anvika don't be nervous, you have beautiful lips. 
I hope to see more from you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll post more for sure ... Slowly though


----------



## Susanne (Mar 17, 2009)

Hello bimbos!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 17, 2009)

Hello Susanne!


----------



## PinkPrincess (Mar 17, 2009)

Oh I love this! I`ve been a memeber for over two years but I havent posted anything yet. So for my first post: I love being a bimbo!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I haven`t read the whole tread but I just had to post, I love MAC and I love Specktra!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PinkPrincess* 

 
_Oh I love this! I`ve been a memeber for over two years but I havent posted anything yet. So for my first post: I love being a bimbo!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I haven`t read the whole tread but I just had to post, I love MAC and I love Specktra!_

 





 Great to have you here!!

I will add you to our list


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 17, 2009)

PinkPrincess!


----------



## Heiaken (Mar 17, 2009)

I've done a bit of shopping lataley and not only make up shopping but also shoe shopping, first I got the boots that you've allready seen and today I picked up some smexhy pumps from the post:






btw, my name is not on the official bimbo list, shoudl it be?


----------



## nunu (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_I've done a bit of shopping lataley and not only make up shopping but also shoe shopping, first I got the boots that you've allready seen and today I picked up some smexhy pumps from the post:






btw, my name is not on the official bimbo list, shoudl it be?_

 











I.......WANT!!!

Hi Everyone!!


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 17, 2009)

loovvvvee those shoes.


----------



## rbella (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi all my lovely bimb-ho's.  I've missed you all so much!! Now we have 2, count them 2 friggin' computers and I will be like a real person who can go online and everything.  Yay!!!!!!!!!! I'm so excited I cannot wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I hope you all are well!!!  Love you bunches!!!


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi Rbella! and all bimbettes!


----------



## rbella (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi Ernie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I like the terminology "Bimbettes".  It's so versatile.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi rbella!! Good to see you here! Miss you, too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yay for your computers!


----------



## rbella (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi Susanne!!  Good to see you as well!!  I've missed you and your beautiful face!!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well, exactly what Heidi said ... My name is not on the Bimbo-list ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Am still a bimb-ooooooooo though


----------



## Susanne (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Hey guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well, exactly what Heidi said ... My name is not on the Bimbo-list ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Am still a bimb-ooooooooo though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Sorry, I will add you both now!!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Hi Susanne!!  Good to see you as well!!  I've missed you and your beautiful face!!_

 
Aww... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am really busy as well but try to come to specktra every day


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks Susanne ... Yay, I am an official Bimbo now ... Yay me!!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## Yagmur (Mar 18, 2009)

Good Morning my lovelies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yay Happydance just for you Anvika 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










It's such a great Day today. The Sun is shining here and it's not cold. 
It feels like Spring is coming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll take my Pictures now and post my first but belated Haul later


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 18, 2009)

OMG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yagmur's gonna show us the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HAUL!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Wow, am so happy the weather is clearing up for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm waiting for the pictures btw ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'mon!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 18, 2009)

Moxy, whenever you come on ... I found this person selling a Pink Fish TLC for 15$ --> http://www.specktra.net/forum/f184/m...0/#post1549937

I don't know anything about the seller though ... Just thought you might wanna know since you wanted it so bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HTH


----------



## Moxy (Mar 18, 2009)

Aaaaw Anvika that was so thoughtful of you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I alredy got a CP for it so I cant wait to receive it


----------



## genduk26 (Mar 18, 2009)

Susanne, u r an advisor now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 u r a teacher irl & now an advisor is specktra. that's so cool. congratulation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




note: how do i join this bimbo? how do i add friends in specktra?


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 19, 2009)

bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got in a car accident tonight.

I rear ended someone! and it makes me feel like crap because it was of those situations where there was nothing I could do, they just stopped dead in the road for no reason and the roads were wet and my tires locked up and I just slid all the way into him from a few car lengths away. Shittiest situation ever because it was my dads car so of course I feel like shit because its his insurance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I thought he was going to cut my head off but he didn't.

Sigh. Dustin and I are okay though


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey BP, am glad you guys are okie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Of course, your dad wasn't gonna cut your head off, what were you thinking ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't worry much about it ... It's already covered by insurance, so not much of a trouble ... Take care


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Aaaaw Anvika that was so thoughtful of you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I alredy got a CP for it so I cant wait to receive it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No problem hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I remembered how bad you'd wanted it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great that you got it CP'd ... When do you get the package ?


----------



## Susanne (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *genduk26* 

 
_Susanne, u r an advisor now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 u r a teacher irl & now an advisor is specktra. that's so cool. congratulation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




note: how do i join this bimbo? how do i add friends in specktra?_

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You are a bimbo now! I add you to our list on the first page 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you want to add us as a friend, click on our name over the avatar. Then you can add us to your buddy list. We must confrim this to be friends here


----------



## Susanne (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got in a car accident tonight.

I rear ended someone! and it makes me feel like crap because it was of those situations where there was nothing I could do, they just stopped dead in the road for no reason and the roads were wet and my tires locked up and I just slid all the way into him from a few car lengths away. Shittiest situation ever because it was my dads car so of course I feel like shit because its his insurance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I thought he was going to cut my head off but he didn't.

Sigh. Dustin and I are okay though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 I am glad you are both ok! Take care!!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 19, 2009)

Susanne, you're an ADVISOR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wow! (I don't know what that means! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Sounds pretty cool though


----------



## Susanne (Mar 19, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Mar 19, 2009)

*licks Susanne*

o_o


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 19, 2009)

^^ ADVISOR attack ... ADVISOR attack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Congrats you guys!

Btw, seriously, what do Advisors do here ?


----------



## Susanne (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_*licks Susanne*

o_o




_


----------



## Susanne (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_^^ ADVISOR attack ... ADVISOR attack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Congrats you guys!

Btw, seriously, what do Advisors do here ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Advisors support specktra by posting regularly here and promote specktra also outside the forum if we can. Like a group of frequenter here who are faithful to specktra.


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 19, 2009)

Morning Bimbos, I neeeed Coffee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got in a car accident tonight.

I rear ended someone! and it makes me feel like crap because it was of those situations where there was nothing I could do, they just stopped dead in the road for no reason and the roads were wet and my tires locked up and I just slid all the way into him from a few car lengths away. Shittiest situation ever because it was my dads car so of course I feel like shit because its his insurance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I thought he was going to cut my head off but he didn't.

Sigh. Dustin and I are okay though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh thats really horrible. I am glad that you are both okay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Congratulations Susanne + Chad


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 19, 2009)

Morning Yagmur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Afternoon here though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Wow Susanne, then I am a non-advisor who does what an advisor does


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 19, 2009)

Good afternoon Anvika


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 19, 2009)

What's up with you today hun ? Going to MAC on Saturday ?


----------



## Moxy (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Wow Susanne, then I am a non-advisor who does what an advisor does 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 








Congratz Chad and Susanne!

And Alexa, I am so sorry about the crash!!! As long as you two are OK, but I can imagine why you feel like crap. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Shit happens, eh


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_





 What's up with you today hun ? Going to MAC on Saturday ?_

 
I am fine, but very busy today. My University is beginning and I have so much to do...





 I've canceled my Makeover. Couldn't wait for my HK Stuff


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 19, 2009)

Hello bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am so sorry about the crash, Alexa! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am glad you are ok! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Congratulations Susanne and Chad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and yay Moxy for your new HK goodies!


----------



## genduk26 (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got in a car accident tonight.

I rear ended someone! and it makes me feel like crap because it was of those situations where there was nothing I could do, they just stopped dead in the road for no reason and the roads were wet and my tires locked up and I just slid all the way into him from a few car lengths away. Shittiest situation ever because it was my dads car so of course I feel like shit because its his insurance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I thought he was going to cut my head off but he didn't.

Sigh. Dustin and I are okay though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
As long as u both are fine, that's good. insurance will cover the damage. what u need to do is how to please your dad everyday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You are a bimbo now! I add you to our list on the first page 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you want to add us as a friend, click on our name over the avatar. Then you can add us to your buddy list. We must confrim this to be friends here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you Susanne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_*licks Susanne*

o_o




_

 
Congratulation Chad ... i miss your youtube vids.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anyway, ur pics in facebook are awesome. u have a good talent to be a model.


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 19, 2009)

As promised my first Haul posting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My first Big Haul - many Pictures


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_As promised my first Haul posting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My first Big Haul - many Pictures_

 
Hmmmmm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *savors the delicious pics*


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Hmmmmm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *savors the delicious pics* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





And to show you all how Gorgeous Bright Fuchsia Pigment is:

*Is it Summer yet?! *


----------



## Susanne (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_





And to show you all how Gorgeous Bright Fuchsia Pigment is:

*Is it Summer yet?! *

_

 
Awesome haul! I love your pics! 

Not yet, but spring is here!!


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Awesome haul! I love your pics! 

Not yet, but spring is here!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you Susanne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yaaaaaaay Spring


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_





And to show you all how Gorgeous Bright Fuchsia Pigment is:

*Is it Summer yet?! *

_

 





You started a lemming for Bright Fuchsia now!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 19, 2009)

*covers ears and eyes to new pigments*


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





You started a lemming for Bright Fuchsia now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 








It's a gorgeous Colour, if you like Bright Pinks


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_*covers ears and eyes to new pigments*_

 





 We could always share a jar, hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_








It's a gorgeous Colour, if you like Bright Pinks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love bright pinks!


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_*covers ears and eyes to new pigments*_

 








 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





 We could always share a jar, hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I've shared some Pigments with my Cousin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_I love bright pinks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
We are MAC Addicts - We are always doomed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ---> but pretty


----------



## Susanne (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





 We could always share a jar, hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I would love to!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_

We are MAC Addicts - We are always doomed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ---> but pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_We are MAC Addicts - We are always doomed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ---> but pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 








 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I would love to!_

 





 I am looking forward to our pro shopping!


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 19, 2009)

I love my bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Im feeling much better today, I was so so stressed out yesterday.

I bought sugarshot and aquavert from sugar sweet, love them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I'm going back for Saint Germain today.

How are you ladies and gents doing?


----------



## Susanne (Mar 19, 2009)

Enjoy your Sugar Sweet!

I am back from work and enjoy the first days of spring here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saturday I will go to the hair dresser and post a new FOTD


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh nice! What are you getting done to your hair?


----------



## Susanne (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Oh nice! What are you getting done to your hair?_

 

Nothing special 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A little cut and new blonde highlights. And I will get my eyebrows plucked.


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_I love my bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Im feeling much better today, I was so so stressed out yesterday.

I bought sugarshot and aquavert from sugar sweet, love them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I'm going back for Saint Germain today.

How are you ladies and gents doing?_

 
Glad that you are feeling better today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Enjoy your Sugar Sweet!

I am back from work and enjoy the first days of spring here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saturday I will go to the hair dresser and post a new FOTD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Can't wait to see your new FOTD


----------



## Susanne (Mar 19, 2009)

I want to post a spring look, using teals, greens and yellows - but I am not sure yet how I will make it


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I want to post a spring look, using teals, greens and yellows - but I am not sure yet how I will make it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Parrot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 + Bright Sunshine + Juxt


----------



## Susanne (Mar 19, 2009)

I thought about Parrot + Chartreuse pigment + Going Bananas


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 19, 2009)

^^ sounds good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Everything with Parrot is great


----------



## Susanne (Mar 19, 2009)

Yay


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_^^ sounds good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Everything with Parrot is great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Yay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Parrot!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *genduk26* 

 
_
Congratulation Chad ... i miss your youtube vids.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anyway, ur pics in facebook are awesome. u have a good talent to be a model. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Moxy (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh Chad by the way, your video "Strawberries" is under my faves. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I watch it all the time


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey bimbos!

Guys, I didn't tell anyone yet but, I'm getting a laser eye op done ... It's this coming week and yea, am pretty jittery ....


----------



## Susanne (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_





 Hey bimbos!

Guys, I didn't tell anyone yet but, I'm getting a laser eye op done ... It's this coming week and yea, am pretty jittery ...._

 

Good morning! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck for you!! Everything will be fine for you!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 20, 2009)

Good morning hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks girl ... I really need some Bimbo love for that!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 20, 2009)

You will get it


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Good morning hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks girl ... I really need some Bimbo love for that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Bimbo Love?










































































Good Morning everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hope everyone is doing great.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 20, 2009)

Awwwww, you're the best 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Coffee time for you, eh ?!


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 20, 2009)

When will we see your FOTD?!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 20, 2009)

Uh-oh, you remembered ??!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Okie, I'll post it today ... But, first I need to check the Privacy settings on Photobucket


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 20, 2009)

Okay, I can't wait to see it


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 20, 2009)

Yagmur, do you use Photobucket for pics upload ? Do you set the privacy ?


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 20, 2009)

Yes, I use Photobucket and my Album is "private".
Nobody can see my Pictures


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 20, 2009)

Great .. Am gonna do that ... Just one more thing, how do you pick your pics from there and post here then ? I used to use the Thumbnail code but, I want it your way


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 20, 2009)

You have to copy the Direct Link and click on "insert Image". Hope this helps


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 20, 2009)

Wow, I took the plunge ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love you Yagmur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My FOTD --> http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/h...8/#post1556463

Check it out!


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 20, 2009)

Don't forget to post more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have to get ready now. See you all later


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 20, 2009)

Have fun .. Catch you later then!


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_As promised my first Haul posting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My first Big Haul - many Pictures_

 
Awesome hual! 

Susanne, look forward to your FOTD. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for sharing too, Holy rapture.

I bought my first paintpot, Bare Study today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## doomkitteh (Mar 20, 2009)

hello!


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Awesome hual! 

Susanne, look forward to your FOTD. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for sharing too, Holy rapture.

I bought my first paintpot, Bare Study today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait to try it out._

 
Thank you, Miss QQ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *doomkitteh* 

 
_hello!_

 





 Doomkitteh


----------



## Susanne (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_








When will we see your FOTD?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Tomorrow (Saturday) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will go to the hair dresser in the morning and make my FOTD if I am home again


----------



## Susanne (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *doomkitteh* 

 
_hello!_


----------



## nunu (Mar 20, 2009)

Hello everyone

Alexa, sorry about your accident, i'm glad that you are feeling much better.

I love parrot, especialy over sharkskin shadestick


----------



## rbella (Mar 20, 2009)

Doom-Hello!  Welcome!
Alexa-OMG! Are you ok?  Please let me know if you are all good and pm me if you need anything.
Holy-I'm so glad you are posting FOTD's.  You are beautiful!

Everyone else-


----------



## genduk26 (Mar 20, 2009)

rbella, congratulation u r an advisor.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 21, 2009)

doomkitteh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks Danelle .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I enjoyed posting it too ... And wow, you're an ADVISOR too, yay


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 21, 2009)

haven't been in here in a while.
i was wondering how all these people were becoming advisors like rbella


----------



## Ernie (Mar 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Doom-Hello!  Welcome!
Alexa-OMG! Are you ok?  Please let me know if you are all good and pm me if you need anything.
Holy-I'm so glad you are posting FOTD's.  You are beautiful!

Everyone else- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Love your new avatar! Speaking of butts...


----------



## Susanne (Mar 21, 2009)

rbella, this is your avatar from last year, isn't it??


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey Susanne, when are you going to the salon ?


----------



## Susanne (Mar 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_





 Hey Susanne, when are you going to the salon ?_

 

Good morning! It is 8:15 AM here - I will go at 10 AM


----------



## rbella (Mar 21, 2009)

Yes, Susanne!  Adina and I have brought the old back in to combine with the new.  Old memories for old members while we make new memories with new members!!  Hopefully we will all have funny stories!! I bet your hair is going to be fantastic!!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 21, 2009)

Danelle, thank you! I am so glad you are back here now!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We will have great times together!!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 21, 2009)

What about me ??!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Me no join in the fun ??!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No fair!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_What about me ??!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Me no join in the fun ??!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No fair! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

We are all together here!!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 21, 2009)

Yup ... I was just trying to get a group hug


----------



## nunu (Mar 21, 2009)

Morning everyone!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_haven't been in here in a while.
i was wondering how all these people were becoming advisors like rbella 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Welcome back!
I was wondering the same thing too


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 21, 2009)

Nora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was wondering too! What have you been busy with ?


----------



## nunu (Mar 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Nora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was wondering too! What have you been busy with ?_

 
Hello Anvika, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, No fotd today? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I haven't been up to much
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. The weather is getting really really hot here, it's about 35 degrees 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







How are you?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *doomkitteh* 

 
_hello!_

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Tomorrow (Saturday) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will go to the hair dresser in the morning and *make my FOTD if I am home again*



_

 





 I am looking forward to your new tulip era of FOTDs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ernie* 

 
_Love your new avatar! Speaking of butts...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ohh Danelle! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_haven't been in here in a while.
i was wondering how all these people were becoming advisors like rbella 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Welcome back! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_We are all together here!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 









Good morning bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I swatched all morning.. I think I found a new hobby.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Hello Anvika, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, No fotd today? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I haven't been up to much
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. The weather is getting really really hot here, it's about 35 degrees 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







How are you?_

 





 No FOTD's till after my op 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't do much these days ... What can I say ? My glasses kick ass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh wow, 35 already! It's getting hot here slowly ... Am planning on leaving early from work today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No boss, work goes for a toss (How lame am I ?!)


----------



## nunu (Mar 21, 2009)

Oh!! When is your op??
Sorry, i have clearly missed that!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 21, 2009)

It's on the 27th 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Am glad you missed it! I pee my pants thinking about it!


----------



## nunu (Mar 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_It's on the 27th 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Am glad you missed it! I pee my pants thinking about it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awww, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i am sure you are going to be okay. 10000000 people have done this procedure and they are fine. They are loving their life without the mess of lenses and glasses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We will miss you though, because you won't be able to log online


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 21, 2009)

Yup, that's what I want too ... But, you know the word itself scares you, knowing that it's gonna be a procedure done on you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will miss you guys way more .... I would have very limited options, right ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My doc said I should be well enough to start work by the 30th. So, it won't be too many days


----------



## Susanne (Mar 21, 2009)

Here is my promised FOTD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Spring is here!!

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/w...t-fotd-134254/


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 21, 2009)

You look soooo beautiful. Your Hair is gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That's a great inspiration. I'll try it tomorrow


----------



## Susanne (Mar 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_You look soooo beautiful. Your Hair is gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That's a great inspiration. I'll try it tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Thank you! Post a pic


----------



## Susanne (Mar 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_H

I haven't been up to much
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. The weather is getting really really hot here, it's about 35 degrees 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_

 
35 degrees?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can I come??


----------



## nunu (Mar 21, 2009)

Anytime darling!!

In fact let's swatch! You come to Oman and i move to Germany


----------



## Susanne (Mar 21, 2009)

There a few months especially in winter where I could imagine to move!


----------



## nunu (Mar 21, 2009)

Hehe, i don't mind, i prefer winter and a few days of hot sunny weather 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now the temperature will start going up and the weather will stay hot till November, meh i am not looking forward to it.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 21, 2009)

Aww... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hated the weather we have had here since November and can't wait to feel the warm sun on my skin again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hate having winter blues.


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Aww... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hated the weather we have had here since November and can't wait to feel the warm sun on my skin again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hate having winter blues._

 





 but not just since November. I think it was bad since 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 October?!

I hope the weather will be better now. It's Spring lovely Weather-God. Do you hear us?!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Anytime darling!!

In fact let's swatch! You come to Oman and *i move to Germany*




_

 








 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





 There a few months especially in winter where I could imagine to move!_

 
But but but!!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 21, 2009)

I would come back!!


----------



## rbella (Mar 21, 2009)

Susanne, I really feel like I could stare at your face forever.  It is perfection.  I really mean that.


----------



## rbella (Mar 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_haven't been in here in a while.
i was wondering how all these people were becoming advisors like rbella 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I can't speak for everyone, but I think that Janice is trying to increase awareness of Specktra to the outside world (meaning outside of "our little world here") and has chosen some long standing and/or large posting members who would be a good option for promoting the site in our own worlds.  If you look at the choices, we are all fairly spread apart geographically and we have all been long time posters or members who post frequently.  I think when she moved Hilly to moderator, she decided she needed to add some more advisors.  JMO, but you would need to ask Janice for her reasoning.  But, when she contacted me, that was my take on it?  Susanne?  Opinions?

HTH!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Susanne, I really feel like I could stare at your face forever.  It is perfection.  I really mean that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am so glad you are back here! Missed you!!


----------



## rbella (Mar 21, 2009)

You're welcome.  It's the truth!  I'm so happy to be back!  I've missed you also!!!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I can't speak for everyone, but I think that Janice is trying to increase awareness of Specktra to the outside world (meaning outside of "our little world here") and has chosen some long standing and/or large posting members who would be a good option for promoting the site in our own worlds.  *If you look at the choices, we are all fairly spread apart geographically and we have all been long time posters or members who post frequently.  I think when she moved Hilly to moderator, she decided she needed to add some more advisors*.  JMO, but you would need to ask Janice for her reasoning.  But, when she contacted me, that was my take on it?  Susanne?  Opinions?

HTH!_

 





I really appreciate being a member of this forum. I love to post daily here since 1 1/2 years and to meet so many great people. But I don't know the "rules" for becoming an advisor!


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 22, 2009)

With more advisors, I'm in very good hands. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







rbella, welcome back. I enjoy reading your clever and hilarious comments.

Jeanette, I visited your blog. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The pictures are very good!

35 degrees is very hot for me. When the temperature hits 34 degrees, I'll be complaining. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My laptop died and I have to share the computer. It means less time on specktra.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 22, 2009)

^^Sorry about your computer.


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks. I have to buy a new one but it will take some time...






 Ernie, on becoming an Advisor!


----------



## Ernie (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Thanks. I have to buy a new one but it will take some time...






 Ernie, on becoming an Advisor!_

 
Thanks Miss QQ, I had no computer for a month and was going through withdrawal symptoms!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey Bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How was your weekend ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Congrats Ernie


----------



## genduk26 (Mar 23, 2009)

Congratulations Ernie


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 23, 2009)

Congratulations Ernie and Nora!


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 23, 2009)

Bimbos

Anvika, I had a very lazy Weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How was yours?

Congratulations Ernie + Nora


----------



## Aremisia (Mar 23, 2009)

Oh goodness! I impulse-bought Miss Dynamite over the weekend and I am officially in LOVE with dazzleglass!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Definitely a new member of the bimbos! Hello to everyone!


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 23, 2009)

Aremisia


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 23, 2009)

Hello Aremisia!


----------



## jenntoz (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi Bimbos!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  How is everyone doing?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi Jenn! Miss you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *pokes*


----------



## jenntoz (Mar 23, 2009)

Jeanette! Where are you today?  I miss you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








*poke poke poke*  I needed you to talk me out of a MAC order!


----------



## nunu (Mar 23, 2009)

Hello Everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Welcome to the new member 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jenn where have you been?? Missed you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. When my nephews were round i got to watch madagascar like 954894544 times!! And not from the beginning till the end, no, from the beginning till like 5 minutes hahaha and then switch the DVD player off, watch some cartoon and back again to Madagascar! All i was thinking is that i can not wait till i tell Jenn this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How is everyone??


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_





 Bimbos

Anvika, I had a very lazy Weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How was yours?

Congratulations Ernie + Nora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
A lazy weekend is probably the best one could ask for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mine ... Well, I just had Sunday off so, all I did was sleep, tv, eat, sleep, tv, eat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Nora


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_Jeanette! Where are you today?  I miss you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*poke poke poke*  I needed you to talk me out of a MAC order!_

 
*poke* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*poke* Sorry hun that I was too late to talk you out of it! My condolences to your wallet! *poke*


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_A lazy weekend is probably the best one could ask for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mine ... Well, I just had Sunday off so, *all I did was sleep, tv, eat, sleep, tv, eat*










 Nora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sounds great, sounds like my Weekend


----------



## Susanne (Mar 23, 2009)

Yagmur! Go and visit the release dates for Germany thread


----------



## Susanne (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Aremisia* 

 
_Oh goodness! I impulse-bought Miss Dynamite over the weekend and I am officially in LOVE with dazzleglass!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Definitely a new member of the bimbos! Hello to everyone!_


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Yagmur! Go and visit the release dates for Germany thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*holds Yagmurs hand* You have to be strong now, Yagmur!


----------



## Moxy (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Yagmur! Go and visit the release dates for Germany thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_*holds Yagmurs hand* You have to be strong now, Yagmur! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What happened 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You girls getting stuff really late?


----------



## Susanne (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_What happened 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You girls getting stuff really late? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
We won't get Sugar Sweet in April but in May 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 With Rose Romance and Double Dazzle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Waiting goes on for Sugar Sweet


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Yagmur! Go and visit the release dates for Germany thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_*holds Yagmurs hand* You have to be strong now, Yagmur! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you my dear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's not fair!!! I was so exited to get my Sugarsweet in 2 weeks


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_What happened 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You girls getting stuff really late? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sugarsweet in May instead of April.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_






Thank you my dear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's not fair!!! I was so exited to get my Sugarsweet in 2 weeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





Bimbo magic!!


----------



## nunu (Mar 23, 2009)

Don't worry grils, we'll wait together


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 23, 2009)

^^


----------



## jenntoz (Mar 23, 2009)

Nora! I feel your pain!!! lol! Kids are so crazy like that! lololol! Laurel has recently discovered Winnie the Pooh, so we are watching that dvd a lot now too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You know, I don't think we have watched Nemo in more than a week! Can it be?!?  The weather is finally warming up a little so we've gotten to go outside & play, yay!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am so sick of winer & snow!!!

I am so sad for my German Bimbos! MAC is cruel to you!!!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 23, 2009)

Jenn,


----------



## nunu (Mar 23, 2009)

Jenn, i am glad that the weather is getting warmer. Are you missing nemo? lol :cute:


----------



## Moxy (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_I am so sad for my German Bimbos! MAC is cruel to you!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
MAC is very cruel to Slovene girls as well


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_Nora! I feel your pain!!! lol! Kids are so crazy like that! lololol! Laurel has recently discovered Winnie the Pooh, so we are watching that dvd a lot now too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You know, I don't think we have watched Nemo in more than a week! Can it be?!?  The weather is finally warming up a little so we've gotten to go outside & play, yay!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am so sick of winer & snow!!!

I am so sad for *my German Bimbos! MAC is cruel to you!!!*



_

 
True!!! I was so exited to get LL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_MAC is very cruel to Slovene girls as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
True!


----------



## gigglegirl (Mar 23, 2009)

woooo go bimbos!!!!! I'm sorry many of our international sisters are going to have to wait for sugarsweet. At least there are some great items to wait for!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Germany/UK--you guys have already had Grand Duos right? I'm smitten with them!

Otherwise I've got a serious case of the mondays~......its going to be a long week


----------



## jenntoz (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Jenn, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Jenn, i am glad that the weather is getting warmer. Are you missing nemo? lol :cute:_

 
Its warmer, but we have a way to go before its actually warm.  
Laurel has fish tubbie toys so we play Nemo every day, lol. She doesn't like when I take the shark & have it it Nemo, hahahaha I am mean!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_MAC is very cruel to Slovene girls as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Poor Moxy, I think you have it the very worst with no MAC!!!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 24, 2009)

Yagmur, Jeanette, Susanne, Moxy, I feel you guys ... After all, we got BBR here only on 14 March 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Grouphug guys, c'mon


----------



## Susanne (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## Yagmur (Mar 24, 2009)

Good Morning Bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You're right Anvika. Sorry


----------



## nunu (Mar 24, 2009)

Morning Yagmur


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 24, 2009)

Nora,

it is Hello Kitty Time?


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey Nora, Yagmur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How's the advisor work Nora ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yagmur, hun, no sorries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Why are you FREEZING ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's hot here now


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 24, 2009)

Because it's snowing in Munich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes, it's Spring, but we have Snow outside


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 24, 2009)

And why are you angry?!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 24, 2009)

I was angry in the morning at this jerk who believes himself to be the Lord of all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 After I cooled down, I forgot to change the mood back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just came back from a walk and man, is it hot during the day or what!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish I were in Munich instead


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 24, 2009)

I can sent you some Snow, if you want... But just if you sent us some Sunshine


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 24, 2009)

Okie, let's do that ... I'm sending the sunshine package right away hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Send in the snow


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 24, 2009)

Your Snow is on the way. Enjoy freezing


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 24, 2009)

Yea, I will! So, what are you upto today ? I might be able to leave early from office today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Let's see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Planning on posting a new FOTD hun ?


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 24, 2009)

Have nothing special to do today... No University 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't think I am doing a new FOTD. I am not really motivated to do "special Makeup" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But whats with you?! I can't wait to see more FOTD


----------



## Moxy (Mar 24, 2009)

Morning everyone!

Jeanette i dreamt of your new FOTD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A pink look and you dyed your hair back to blonde and you wore a really cute top so I wanna know where you bought it! H&M I presume?


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 24, 2009)

O wow, no univ, what's the occasion ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Awesome! Yea, I feel that way too about "special makeup" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I'm on a self-imposed no-MAC-usage-until-op mission 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yea, I know, I can be silly, but when am done, I'll be psyched to use it, right ?


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Morning everyone!

Jeanette i dreamt of your new FOTD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A pink look and you dyed your hair back to blonde and you wore a really cute top so I wanna know where you bought it! H&M I presume? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Morning Moxy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That sounds great, Jeanette where is your new FOTD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_O wow, no univ, what's the occasion ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Awesome! Yea, I feel that way too about "special makeup" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I'm on a self-imposed no-MAC-usage-until-op mission 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yea, I know, I can be silly, but when am done, I'll be psyched to use it, right ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am in my last Semester and I have just 2 Days a week University 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Right! Without glasses!!! Woohoo


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Morning everyone!

Jeanette i dreamt of your new FOTD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A pink look and you dyed your hair back to blonde and you wore a really cute top so I wanna know where you bought it! H&M I presume? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You dreamed about me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Back to blonde? I am intrigued! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 H&M should be right. I haven't bought clothes anywhere else in years! Which color was it? Maybe I really own something like it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Hello bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am a bit stressed right now so I am mutating to a lurker this week.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 24, 2009)

Yagmur, you're a doll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Yup, without the glasses!! I can't even imagine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 The last semesters rock! My last sem was NO COLLEGE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 How cool is that ??!! Wow, boss gone ... Man, this is awesome ... I can run away in sometime


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_You dreamed about me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Back to blonde? I am intrigued! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 H&M should be right. I haven't bought clothes anywhere else in years! Which color was it? Maybe I really own something like it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Hello bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am a bit stressed right now so I am mutating to a lurker right this week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Why are you stressed Jeanette? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've noticed that you're not so much posting, like you normally do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Yagmur, you're a doll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yup, without the glasses!! I can't even imagine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 The last semesters rock! My last sem was NO COLLEGE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 How cool is that ??!! Wow, boss gone ... Man, this is awesome ... I can run away in sometime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Why are you stressed Jeanette? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've noticed that you're not so much posting, like you normally do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
A lot of work which is great of course! So my coffee breaks are very short lately.


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_A lot of work which is great of course! So my coffee breaks are very short lately. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
But a lot of work = a lot of money for MAC


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_But a lot of work = a lot of money for MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 






 Yes!


----------



## nunu (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_





 Nora,

it is Hello Kitty Time? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





:no:, no hello kitty till the 31st 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I called and they confirmed it so sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Hey Nora, Yagmur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How's the advisor work Nora ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yagmur, hun, no sorries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Why are you FREEZING ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's hot here now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hey Anvika!
The advisor thing is going fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It is soo hot here too, i want snow Yagmur!


----------



## nunu (Mar 24, 2009)

Jeanette, feel better soon


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_





:no:, no hello kitty till the 31st 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I called and they confirmed it so sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh noo, why is MAC doing this to us?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The 31st is not that far away, don't be sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_It is soo hot here too, i want snow Yagmur!_

 
I'll send you some


----------



## nunu (Mar 24, 2009)

Count down begins again..
7 days to go.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 24, 2009)

^^


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_But a lot of work = a lot of money for MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 I love your logics girl


----------



## Susanne (Mar 24, 2009)

Just wanted to say hello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had a long day at school (13 hours) and I am just tired right now ...


----------



## nunu (Mar 24, 2009)

Aww hi Susanne


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey Bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How y'all doing today ? I watched two movies last night and I ran away from office at 4!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The official time is 6.30


----------



## Susanne (Mar 25, 2009)

I hoped you enjoyed the movies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am still tired but have to go to school now again.

Have a great day you all!!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh, I enjoyed them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One was "Prelude to a kiss" - Alec Baldwin and Meg Ryan and the other was "Pretty Woman" (one of my all-time favourites!) - Richard Gere and Julia Roberts. Both on TV 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You have a great day too hun!


----------



## nunu (Mar 25, 2009)

Lovely movies Anvika 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How are you?

Have a good day Susanne!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey Nora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know, right, I had such an awesome time just being a couch potato and watching those movies back-to-back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm pretty good and totally not thinking about the D-day (day after!) ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How are you hun and what plans for today ?


----------



## nunu (Mar 25, 2009)

Aww well just to put your mind at ease, we are all here for you and supporting you. My friend got his procedure done on Tuesday, he was telling me about it last nigh, he said he was scared as well but the results are worth it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have no plans for today, it's the last day of the work-week so the weekend basically


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 25, 2009)

Now, this is why I love you guys so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I know I can come and talk to you guys anytime and that I'll get support here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wow, I'm glad his procedure went fine ... I hope he recovers well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh cool, so you get to enjoy your day ... Awesome! I would've either roamed all over town or been a lazy-bum had I been you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Oh and your FB display pic is so cute .. I even put a comment on there


----------



## nunu (Mar 25, 2009)

That's why i love Specktra, i am so glad i found it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Thanks for the comment about my picture, I took that on my birthday last year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just want to chill at home today because i got my monthly visitor arrrgh..


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 25, 2009)

Monthly visitor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh my, you're so friggin funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then, fun at home is the best remedy for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seriously girl, finding Specktra was probably one of the luckiest thing that happened to me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hmm, our b'days are in the summers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Man, I was born in July!


----------



## nunu (Mar 25, 2009)

Yes, this is one visitor that i truly despise...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tell me your a Gemini too?? I guess not, coz you are born on the second..


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 25, 2009)

One hell of a visitor!

I'm not, my mom is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm a Cancerian ... Mom's born on 30 May


----------



## Moxy (Mar 25, 2009)

^^ My sis is a cancer too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nora I hope your guest leaves soon!! Tell it to not make themselves at home cuz they're most unwelcome. 

I've been to H&M yesterday


----------



## nunu (Mar 25, 2009)

LOL...it is one hell of a visitor, it makes me :angry:

Any other Gemini's around? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Me, Cancerians and leo's get along. I think me and capricorns shouldn't get a long but i have a lot of capricorn friends and i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 them lol.


----------



## nunu (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_^^ My sis is a cancer too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nora I hope your guest leaves soon!! Tell it to not make themselves at home cuz they're most unwelcome. 

I've been to H&M yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Moxy, what are you??

I love H&M!!!! 

I hope *it* leaves soon too..hahahaha


----------



## Moxy (Mar 25, 2009)

^^ A capricorn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But i loves you!!


----------



## nunu (Mar 25, 2009)

Awww don't worry about that, i love you tooo!

Horscopes are bullsh*t sometimes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I have never met a capricorn i don't get along with


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 25, 2009)

O wow Moxy, when is her b'day ? It's funny at home ... Me, dad and bro are all Cancerians .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My best friend, he's an Aquarian and I love him to death ... He's so adorable


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 25, 2009)

Bimbos!

I loooove H&M, that's where I buy most of my Clothes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Moxy how was your Freelancing?

Oh and I am a Pisces


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 25, 2009)

Hmm ... I don't know ... I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you all anyhow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Guys, what is H&M ? Either we don;t have it or I can't figure ... What does it stand for ? 

How are you Yagmur ?


----------



## nunu (Mar 25, 2009)

H&M is a clothing store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



H&M

Hi Yagmur!

I am feeling the Specktra love these days


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 25, 2009)

More love for all


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 25, 2009)

I am fine, thank you Anvika 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am feeling the Specktra Love everytime. I loooooove this Place


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 25, 2009)

No H&M?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Where do you buy your Clothes?!


----------



## Moxy (Mar 25, 2009)

^^ Nora i agree, I odnt ever read horoscopes! It's all about someone's personality, not when they were born.

H&M rocks my socks, I bought black trousers, 2 summer tshirts, a blazer and a sweater. I'll take pics when I come back hom efrom Uni!

Yagmur it was good, I really enjoyed myself. The clients were awesome, the staff from other brands not so much. I wonder why. Anyways I work again this Friday and Saturday 16 hours, my brushes are already looking forward to it! I just wish I wouldnt have to work with crappy Manhattan eyeshadows


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_No H&M?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Where do you buy your Clothes?!_

 
Okie, now this has gotta be the most innocent and the cutest post I've ever read 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh my, you're so darn cute Yagmur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Well, there are plenty of other places ... You name them, you have them here


----------



## nunu (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_^^ Nora i agree, I odnt ever read horoscopes! It's all about someone's personality, not when they were born.

H&M rocks my socks, I bought black trousers, 2 summer tshirts, a blazer and a sweater. I'll take pics when I come back hom efrom Uni!

Yagmur it was good, I really enjoyed myself. The clients were awesome, the *staff from other brands not so much*. I wonder why. Anyways I work again this Friday and Saturday 16 hours, my brushes are already looking forward to it! I just wish I wouldnt have to work with crappy Manhattan eyeshadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Probably just stuck up
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But don't worry my friend, we are here to support you


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Yagmur it was good, I really enjoyed myself. The clients were awesome, the staff from other brands not so much. I wonder why. Anyways I work again this Friday and Saturday 16 hours, my brushes are already looking forward to it!* I just wish I wouldnt have to work with crappy Manhattan eyeshadows *



_

 




Do you use your own Brushes?!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Okie, now this has gotta be the most innocent and the cutest post I've ever read 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh my, you're so darn cute Yagmur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 








 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Well, there are plenty of other places ... You name them, you have them here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Zara, Mango, Only, Vero Moda, Esprit, C&A

Most of the H&M Clothes are Made in India


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Yagmur it was good, I really enjoyed myself. The clients were awesome, *the staff from other brands not so much.* I wonder why. Anyways I work again this Friday and Saturday 16 hours, my brushes are already looking forward to it! I just wish I wouldnt have to work with crappy Manhattan eyeshadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Probably jealous of you and you great Makeup?!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 25, 2009)

We have Mango, Esprit etc. I guess H&M is something like a store for all brands together ... Is it ? Coz if that's the thing then, we have separate stores for everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well, if I meet you guys someday (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), I'll get you all awesome beautiful stuff from here


----------



## Moxy (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I LOOOOVE H&M, Zara, Orsay, Mango, River Island (when I'm in UK)!!! So much clothes and so little money.


----------



## Moxy (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_




Do you use your own Brushes?!_

 
Yes of course. Manhattan doesnt have brushes. Besides, only excellent brushes can save crappy make up like theirs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And MAC brushes definitely are one of the best on the market. I do sanitize them like crazy afterwards


----------



## Moxy (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_ I guess H&M is something like a store for all brands together ... Is it ?_

 
No, H&M is a brand in itself. A fantastic brand at that!!


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Thanks girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I LOOOOVE H&M, Zara, Orsay, Mango, River Island (when I'm in UK)!!! *So much clothes and so little money.*_

 
Especially if most of the Money is going straight to MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Yes of course. Manhattan doesnt have brushes. Besides, only excellent brushes can save crappy make up like theirs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And MAC brushes definitely are one of the best on the market. I do sanitize them like crazy afterwards 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
True, I don't like Manhattan at all. Really bad e/s
Does your Clients think your Makeup is Manhattan, too?!


----------



## nunu (Mar 25, 2009)

Not to mention how much i LOVE their prices! H&M that is..


----------



## nunu (Mar 25, 2009)

Miss.Naughty Moxy, when's the next fotd? I want to see where the car goes next


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 25, 2009)

Am back from my walk ... I see H&M is a hot favourite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Man, how I wish it opened up a store here as well ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 O yea, I wanna see FOTD's of all of you ... C'mon now


----------



## nunu (Mar 25, 2009)

H&M opened here recently so it might open soon in India


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 25, 2009)

Yay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm gonna be their first customer then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do you guys enjoy flea market-shopping ?


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 25, 2009)

Have any of you tried Zumba? I did a class last night and it was SUCH a blast!!!


----------



## jenntoz (Mar 25, 2009)

Morning Bimbos!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm a Cancer too!...so is my hubby & so is Laurel, we are a crazy house!!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 25, 2009)

Jenn! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Hello bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am an Aries!


----------



## nunu (Mar 25, 2009)

heya girls!


----------



## Moxy (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_True, I don't like Manhattan at all. Really bad e/s
Does your Clients think your Makeup is Manhattan, too?!_

 
They ask which e/s I'm wearing cuz they wanna buy the same one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I feel so silly when I go eerrr sorry this isnt Manhattan and then they wanna know what it is cuz they still wanna buy it and then I go eeerrrrr you cant buy it in Slovenia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Miss.Naughty Moxy, when's the next fotd? I want to see where the car goes next 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
This is SOOOO naughty!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm thinking about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





BY THE WAY....I have an imprtant announcement to make. 

Perhaps pigments arent that bad at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got a sample of Milk and Burnt Burgundy and they are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 together!!! And application was good too. So yeah, poop. I guess I dont hate pigments after all


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_heya girls!



_

 





 bimbos! Hang in there, the weekend is coming! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There is no H&M here. I hope it opens a store here soon. We have Mango, Zara and River Island. I buy many clothes from Mango. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Zara's sizes are a little too large for me. Mango is just right. Are the sizes of H&M comparable to Mango or Zara?


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_They ask which e/s I'm wearing cuz they wanna buy the same one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I feel so silly when I go eerrr sorry this isnt Manhattan and then they wanna know what it is cuz they still wanna buy it and then I go eeerrrrr you cant buy it in Slovenia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh, poor Clients. Hope they'll find their way to get MAC Goodies...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_BY THE WAY....I have an imprtant announcement to make. 

Perhaps pigments arent that bad at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got a sample of Milk and Burnt Burgundy and they are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 together!!! And application was good too. So yeah, poop.* I guess I dont hate pigments after all *



_

 






































*Yaaaaaaaaaay for Moxy, she is feelin the Pigment Love, finally *











































 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_:There is no H&M here. I hope it opens a store here soon. We have Mango, Zara and River Island. I buy many clothes from Mango. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Zara's sizes are a little too large for me. Mango is just right. Are the sizes of H&M comparable to Mango or Zara?*_

 





 I think Zara's sizes are smaller than H&M & Mango's


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_Morning Bimbos!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm a Cancer too!...so is my hubby & so is Laurel, we are a crazy house!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Just wanted to say hi! Hadn't seen you post much at least I didn't see any...missed ya! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Did you get anything from SS? Sorry if you posted it already


----------



## Moxy (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_






































*Yaaaaaaaaaay for Moxy, she is feelin the Pigment Love, finally *









































_

 
 Yeaaah....


----------



## nunu (Mar 25, 2009)

Awww Moxy loves pigments!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_BY THE WAY....I have an imprtant announcement to make. 

Perhaps pigments arent that bad at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got a sample of Milk and Burnt Burgundy and they are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 together!!! And application was good too. So yeah, poop. I guess I dont hate pigments after all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 














 Pigment-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_






































*Yaaaaaaaaaay for Moxy, she is feelin the Pigment Love, finally *









































_

 





 *happydances too and joins the party* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Yeaaah.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Awww Moxy loves pigments! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_Morning Bimbos!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm a Cancer too!...so is my hubby & so is Laurel, we are a crazy house!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Wow Jenn, that sounds like my family 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Except of course my mom, she keeps us in check 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Jenn! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Hello bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am an Aries! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Hey Jeanette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aries, hmm, your b'day around the corner then ..


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Hey Jeanette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aries, hmm, your b'day around the corner then .._

 
Hey Anvika! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Kinda.. my birthday is mid-April.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 25, 2009)

Yay, Jeanette's b'day is coming ....


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_





 Yay, Jeanette's b'day is coming .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Yes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I am looking forward to it. I will have a nice day with my parents and cook something yummy.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





 Yes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I am looking forward to it. I will have a nice day with my parents and cook something yummy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hope you have the Happiest Birthday EVER dear!!!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





 Yes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I am looking forward to it. I will have a nice day with my parents and cook something yummy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Now, you've got me wanting to be in Germany 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope you get loads of wonderful gifts and MAC gift cards


----------



## Ernie (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_ I'm a Cancerian ..._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_^^ My sis is a cancer too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
Another Cancer here too! July 16


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 26, 2009)

Wow, that's cool Ernie ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Full of celebrations July!


----------



## nunu (Mar 26, 2009)

Wow we've got lots of Cancers here! 






Hope you have a great day on you birthday Jeanette


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 26, 2009)

Cancers ... ??!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sounds scary!


----------



## jenntoz (Mar 26, 2009)

Good day Bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Just wanted to say hi! Hadn't seen you post much at least I didn't see any...missed ya! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Did you get anything from SS? Sorry if you posted it already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hello my dear!!! I am around, lurking more than posting, but I am here
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I only got a few goodies that I adore from SS... Peppermint Patti, Perfect Topping & Refined... all gorgeous & unique IMO!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Wow Jenn, that sounds like my family 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Except of course my mom, she keeps us in check 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
See, in my house I am the crazy ringleader!!! lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





 Yes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I am looking forward to it. I will have a nice day with my parents and cook something yummy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Jeanette, both my parents are Aires.
I will let you out of the traincase so you can celebrate with your family, but right after, back in you go!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ernie* 

 
_Another Cancer here too! July 16_

 
I'm July 19th!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Cancers ... ??!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sounds scary! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Its like the worst name... so many places sell cute tops with astrological signs going across the front. But I have never wanted to walk around with a top that says "cancer" going across my boobs!!!


----------



## Moxy (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_I'm July 19th!_

 
Same as my sis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_But I have never wanted to walk around with a top that says "cancer" going across my boobs!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh god true


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_Good day Bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hello Jenn! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_Jeanette, both my parents are Aires.
I will let you out of the traincase so you can celebrate with your family, but right after, back in you go!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Ok hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But only if we have some wine later in your traincase when I am back! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_Its like the worst name... so many places sell cute tops with astrological signs going across the front. But I have never wanted to walk around with a top that says "cancer" going across my boobs!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Yeah


----------



## jenntoz (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Same as my sis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Oh god true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yay, birthday twins!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Hello Jenn! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















 Ok hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But only if we have some wine later in your traincase when I am back! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Of course!!! wine followed buy some WWPVB!!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_Of course!!! wine followed buy some WWPVB!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 





 WWPVB! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I bought some booze a couple of minutes ago yaay!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 26, 2009)

What is WWPVB??


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 26, 2009)

World wide potato vodka barf!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_World wide potato vodka barf! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_







_


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 27, 2009)

Hello Bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hope you're all doing great. Weekend is there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope Anvikas surgery is going well... 
Can't wait to see her on Specktra again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The News from Adina about upcoming Collections are great. Can't wait to hear more from Erine, after her Update


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 27, 2009)

Hello bimbos and (almost) hello weekend! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 please! The morning was so stressful. I even had no time for some coffee.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Hello bimbos and (almost) hello weekend! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 please! The morning was so stressful. I even had no time for some coffee. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 






 Have a great weekend!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





 Have a great weekend!!_

 
You too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







MAC really keep us on the run doesn't it?


----------



## Susanne (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_You too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







MAC really keep us on the run doesn't it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yes. MAC does 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But anyway....


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 27, 2009)

Bimbos. I just counted my eyeshadows.

109 pro pans.
1 mineralized.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 28, 2009)

^^^ Not bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy them all!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Yes. MAC does 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_But anyway.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Booze at 11 am? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ok! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Bimbos. I just counted my eyeshadows.

109 pro pans.
1 mineralized._

 








Hello bimbos!


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 28, 2009)

Hello bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



how are all you lovely ladies and gents today


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 28, 2009)

Hello Alexa! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am tired but fine. How are you today?


----------



## Moxy (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey guys! Hope you had a fab Saturday.

I sure did, i was working 9 hours straight, has loads of customers, even a deaf young woman asked for a make over. She was so sweet!!! I wish Manhattan had given me freebies for lovely clients, I'd love to give them little gifts.

There were two other girls of my age in the departemnt store, one promoting fake nails and the other one promoting Nivea skincare. I gave both a makeover and got a free pack of nails and a purple Nivea scarf! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










My feet are killing me but the pain actually feel so good after a great day like this!


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 28, 2009)

I am great hun, thanks for asking


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 28, 2009)

Yay Moxy, I am happy for you that you had a great Saturday and yay for your freebies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am glad that you are great, Alexa! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Earlier I made some pasta with fresh green asparagus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The first asparagus this year.


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 29, 2009)

Good Morning lovelies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How is everyone today?!

I don't want to enable you, Jeanette + Susanne, but I have to show you again how GORGEOUS Bright Fuchsia Pigment is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Never too much PINK

NEVER TOO MUCH PINK --- My life Motto


----------



## Susanne (Mar 29, 2009)

Amazing look, Yagmur!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yes, Jeanette and I already think about getting Bright Fuchsia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jeanette,


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 29, 2009)

Wow Yagmur! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Susanne? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











?


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Amazing look, Yagmur!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yes, Jeanette and I already think about getting Bright Fuchsia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jeanette, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Wow Yagmur! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Susanne? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











?_

 
Thank you lovelies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good Choice, you both won't regret it


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I thought I'll pop in quickly and tell you my scenario 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The operation was successful. I see hazy right now but, it'll clear out in some days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm on medication till Wednesday. About 4 tablets, 4 eye drops and 2 get ointments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, anyhow, anything to make me see better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll keep looking in here from time to time, I'll try to. Might be taking off work for some days even. Yagmur, I love you hun, I do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're the best! I really really appreciate how you keep checking on me every now and then. It makes me feel so happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for taking care of the privacy thing too sweetheart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I miss Specktra badly and chatting with all you guys ... Have fun! Love you all


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 29, 2009)

I am glad that you're okay Sweetie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You'll rock the Makeup without Glasses


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 29, 2009)

O yea, about that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 No eye-makeup for a month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I gotta go right now ... I'll catch up later again ...


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 29, 2009)

^^For a month?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But after that you'll rock your Eye Makeup


----------



## Susanne (Mar 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_
Susanne? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Thank you lovelies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good Choice, you both won't regret it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yes!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Let's haul, Jeanette!!


----------



## nunu (Mar 29, 2009)

Hello everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope that you all have had a lovely weekend.

Oh Anvika i hope you get better soon


----------



## Susanne (Mar 29, 2009)

Nora!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy your HK soon!!


----------



## nunu (Mar 29, 2009)

Thank you babe, it's 1am here so technically 1 day to go


----------



## Susanne (Mar 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Thank you babe, it's 1am here so technically 1 day to go 



_

 








You will love the packaging! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Must wear Fun & Games tomorrow again


----------



## nunu (Mar 29, 2009)

Yes, i can't wait


----------



## nunu (Mar 29, 2009)

Good Night girls


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 29, 2009)

Good Night Nora + everyone else


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_^^For a month?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But after that you'll rock your Eye Makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yea, a month! The area around the eye is pretty sensitive right now ... Thankfully, I'm wearing sunglasses all the time and they are those big vintage ones type, so you won't be able to see anything but a lil of my cheeks and lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't worry though, I'll post some LOTDs ... Have taken an off from work today ... Reading all your posts, everything sounds like so much fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm having a stupid time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyhow, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you all!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Yea, a month! The area around the eye is pretty sensitive right now ... Thankfully, I'm wearing sunglasses all the time and they are those big vintage ones type, so you won't be able to see anything but a lil of my cheeks and lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't worry though, I'll post some LOTDs ... Have taken an off from work today ... Reading all your posts, everything sounds like so much fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*I'm having a stupid time *





 Anyhow, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you all!_

 






 Good to have you here!

I just read the news about Colour Craft and Graphic Gardens - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am so excited now!!

Good morning you all!! The sun is shining here today.


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 30, 2009)

Holy rapture, take good care of your eye area now and you can enjoy lots of eye makeup in 1 month's time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nora, you will finally be getting HK! Enjoy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm so excited about all the coming collections that my hands get clammy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gets longer and I must save my money!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 30, 2009)

Yes! Let's save money for the summer collections!!


----------



## nunu (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi Everyone!

How are you all doing? I hope you are all having a good Monday, we know how Monday's can be bad sometime lol.

I am going to get my HK fix tomorrow. I really can't wait, however i am worried that i'll go overboard.


----------



## Moxy (Mar 30, 2009)

Nora, I promise it's ok to go overboard with this one. I usually dislike people enabling for the sake of enabling but I think that HK collection really is worth splurging. There wont be another Hello Kitty collection and things will be available later on Ebay and other sites for much more that the retail, so you might as well want to get everything you crave for now


----------



## nunu (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you so much Moxy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't want to buy things for the hype though (a lot of that is going on)..Or for the sake of just having it, you know what i mean right? But you are right, if i like it i should just get it before it goes on ebay for imaginative prices. I know if it wasn't for the packaging i wouldn't be too worried lol


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 30, 2009)

Good morning bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I overslept badly today because of the daylight saving time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



More 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 please!

Yay Nora for your HK fix! I am counting the hours!


----------



## Moxy (Mar 30, 2009)

^^ Heehee yeah the packaging got the better of me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd say the must haves are the beauty powder blushes (I use F&G so often that I'm afraid it might replace Dainty as #1 blush) and the Sweet Strawberry lipglass, Milk pigment (but not if you have Kitchmas or Helium imo) and BB lipstick and Pink Fish TLC. Oh and the nail lacquers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hell I'd get most of it if I could. I got 5 items which is more than I ever got from a collection!! Ever! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But yeah, it's great that you get to see the things and try them so you can see if the hype is justified or not


----------



## nunu (Mar 30, 2009)

Currently (from looking at swatches and reading reviews) i want:

-Strayin' lipstick(i've heard it was a bit drying so there is a big ? next to it)
-Sweet strawberry, Nice Kitty and She love's Candy lipglasses.
-A beauty powder
-A beauty powder blush.
-Something About Pink Nail Lacquer

Maybe's:
-Mimmy lipglass
-Medium make up bag.
-TLC

No Kitty Koture for me, not worth the money.

I have a sample of Helium pigment (i never buy full size pigment lol), so no pigments, no eyeshadow palettes, no glitters or glitter liners for me and no falsies.
I hope we do get shipment of the whole collection because the last few collections we have been missing so many things.


----------



## Moxy (Mar 30, 2009)

I like your list, totally sensible! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I especially love that you decided what NOT to get. All passable things imo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It'd be great if they give you the free Tote with your purchase, everyone should have it heehee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wonder if it's strong enough to put a laptop in it? I wouldnt want to rip it


----------



## nunu (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you Moxy! I didn't think it was sensible lol..
I had to justify the No No's i have eyeshadows simmilar to the one's in the palette so do i really need it for the packaging? NO..

Oooh a tote sounds good, did you get one? 
If i do get one, i'll report back to you about whether it can handle a laptop


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 30, 2009)

bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I did my first REAL photoshoot yesterday, and I am so excited. The pics are out of this world.

I will post pics as soon as I can


----------



## nunu (Mar 30, 2009)

Alexa, i can't wait to see the picutres!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi ladies!
I am exited for nunu. This collection is fun, I still enjoy my stuff everyday.
I agree with Moxy about Fun & Games BPB. I use it everyday. Officialy its my #1 blush! Just love it.
I really like the On the Prowl n/l. I think is very unique color.
I passed all the eyeshadow palettes, glitters, lipglosses and pigments. They were not that special to me.


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 30, 2009)

Here you go ladies -
these are unedited raw images, so the make-up is exactly the way it was in real life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/g...e-fotd-135184/


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Mar 30, 2009)

Alexa, great job!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_Alexa, great job!_

 





 I really like the pics!


----------



## nunu (Mar 30, 2009)

Alexa, i love it! Well done.


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks ladies!! I was so so so happy with it, I had the vision in my head and it came out PERFECTLY. I was so worried it wouldn't come out right. But it did


----------



## Moxy (Mar 31, 2009)

Morning!!

Nora it's D Day, knock yourself out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!

Btw has anyone seen Heidi lately?


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 31, 2009)

Bimbos

Hope everyone is doing fine.
Yaaaay for your Kitty Haul Nora. My Fingers are crossed, hope you get it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My Mother in law came back from Turkey, 2 Days ago. And she brought me a Present.... A Kitty Pyjama. When I saw it, I thought of all my Kitty lovers here:






It says Purrfect on it... Wasn't there a Lipstick or Lipglass from HK with the Name "Purrfect" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Haven't seen Heidi a long Time, you're right Moxy


----------



## Moxy (Mar 31, 2009)

^^ OMG!!!!! That PJs is beyond cute!!!!!


----------



## nunu (Mar 31, 2009)

Guess who got their HK fix!!


----------



## Moxy (Mar 31, 2009)

Tell us everything Nora!!!1


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 31, 2009)

Never mind, Shimmer helped me out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





How are you bimbos this morning?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 31, 2009)

Awww such a cute PJ, Yagmur! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Guess who got their HK fix!! 




_

 





 Please tell us more!


----------



## nunu (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Tell us everything Nora!!!1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well, i called to see if it was released and they said yes it should but you can't buy yet because it's not in the system, i was a bit disappointed but then i asked whether i can come to swatch some of the items and if they can keep the items i liked till everything is in the system and she said yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got there and there was only one of the displays up (wild kity). The only lipstick that was on display was the Strayin' lipstick and the red one from Dame Edna
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It was ok to me because it was the only lipstick i was interested in but i did want to have a look at the other lipsticks lol, especially that my sister was with me and she wanted to have a look at them.

The collection was all over the counter still in boxes. It took ages to find what they had shipment of and what not lol..so i had to go back and forth from the cashier (where she was putting the items into the system) and the display. I only saw Strayin', i swatched it and i liked it so i got it. I also got both the blushers, one beauty powder (pretty baby), the pink fish tlc and 3 lipglasses, i also got the pink NP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wanted the medium make up bag but it was too big and the smal was too small. Oh and no tote or vanity case but i am happy with my purchases 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Basically i got what was in my wish list except for she loves candy lipglass and the medium bag. Sorry for the babbling.


----------



## nunu (Apr 1, 2009)

Where is everyone today?

I hope everyone is having a great day/evening


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 2, 2009)

Hello bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I am ok-ish and I miss Heidi too.


----------



## Heiaken (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi there ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I see you have missed me, I have missed you too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I just have so much Uni work that that's stealing most of my time novadays and also I've been visiting my borther and his family. But I'm sort of back now and will check Spectra now and then. 
One thing for my internet absence has been that fact that I'm trying to cut down the money I spend on make up, I really need to save my money since I don't know if I will get a summer job or not.. But I do have a few new loves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I bought the Helene Rubinstein Feline Black Lash Queen and it's divine and also acuired one more Dior quint and my first ever Nars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Orgasm/Albatross duo and Orgarsm lipgloss


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 3, 2009)

Heidi + Bimbos,
good to have you back here, we missed you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nars is awesome, but so expensive here in Germany


----------



## Susanne (Apr 3, 2009)

Bimbos, we will get tons of new Dazzleglasses during the next months!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




With Double Dazzle:



*Sugarrimmed *Milky pale pink with red, teal and white pearl 
*Goldyrocks *Sheer soft yellow with pink and gold pearl 
*Moth to Flame *Sheer neutral beige with violet pearl 
*SmileLight*coral with pink and gold pearl 
*Steppin’ Out* Clean yellow pink with red pearl 
*Utterly Posh* Mid-tone orange with pink and gold pearl 
*Love Alert* Raspberry red with red pearl 
*Date Night* Deep plum with blue and gold pearl 
*Funtablulous *Purple with violet pearl 
*Extra Amps* Sheer bright blue pink with blue and pink pearl 
*Like Venus* Clean light bubble gum pink with red pearl 
*Stop! Look! *Sheer violet mauve with blue and pink pearl 
*Money Honey *Mid-tone rosy mauve with red pearl 
*Rags to Riches* Plummy pink with teal and red pearl 
*Baby Sparks* Pale pink with violet pearl 
*Bare Necessity* Caramel apricot with red and gold pearl 
*Girl’s Delight* Sheer mid-tone tan with gold pearl 
*Get Rich Quick *Warm yellow brown 
With Euristocrats:



Date Night - Deep plum with blue and gold pearl (Permanent) 
Euro Beat - Peach coral with gold pearl (LE) 
Internationalist - Yellow pink with blue pearl (Permanent at MAC Stores Only) 
Local Colour - Neutral yellow pink with gold pearl (Permanent at MAC Stores Only) 
Roman Holiday - Med brown coral with pink pearl (Permanent at MAC Stores Only) 
Rue de Rouge - Light red with pink pearl (LE) 
Vie Veneto - Light violet with blue pearl (LE) 
Which ones are on your lists??

I want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Goldyrocks
Smile
Extra Amps
Stop! Look
Rue de Rouge 
Vie Veneto


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 3, 2009)

Susanne, it's easier to ask: Which one isn't on your List


----------



## Susanne (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Susanne, it's easier to ask: Which one isn't on your List 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

True! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I still have

*Sugarrimmed **
Steppin' Out
Love Alert* *
Date Night* *
Like Venus* 

from last year (and some more which won't come back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) I am glad I can pass them this time!


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 3, 2009)

Wow, you have a lot. I have just one Dazzleglass - Glamour OD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But this Time, I will get MORE


----------



## Susanne (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Wow, you have a lot. I have just one Dazzleglass - Glamour OD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
Erm...


----------



## Susanne (Apr 3, 2009)

Glamour OD


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 3, 2009)

^^


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 3, 2009)

Ommgg Im excited that they are repromoting funtabulous. That was pretty much the only one I missed out on that hurt my heart haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I'm only going to B2M for these, its too expensive to buy them with such a little amount of product - especially in Canada,


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Bimbos, we will get tons of new Dazzleglasses during the next months!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




With Double Dazzle:


*Sugarrimmed *Milky pale pink with red, teal and white pearl 
*Goldyrocks *Sheer soft yellow with pink and gold pearl 
*Moth to Flame *Sheer neutral beige with violet pearl 
*SmileLight*coral with pink and gold pearl 
*Steppin’ Out* Clean yellow pink with red pearl 
*Utterly Posh* Mid-tone orange with pink and gold pearl 
*Love Alert* Raspberry red with red pearl 
*Date Night* Deep plum with blue and gold pearl 
*Funtablulous *Purple with violet pearl 
*Extra Amps* Sheer bright blue pink with blue and pink pearl 
*Like Venus* Clean light bubble gum pink with red pearl 
*Stop! Look! *Sheer violet mauve with blue and pink pearl 
*Money Honey *Mid-tone rosy mauve with red pearl 
*Rags to Riches* Plummy pink with teal and red pearl 
*Baby Sparks* Pale pink with violet pearl 
*Bare Necessity* Caramel apricot with red and gold pearl 
*Girl’s Delight* Sheer mid-tone tan with gold pearl 
*Get Rich Quick *Warm yellow brown 
With Euristocrats:


Date Night - Deep plum with blue and gold pearl (Permanent) 
Euro Beat - Peach coral with gold pearl (LE) 
Internationalist - Yellow pink with blue pearl (Permanent at MAC Stores Only) 
Local Colour - Neutral yellow pink with gold pearl (Permanent at MAC Stores Only) 
Roman Holiday - Med brown coral with pink pearl (Permanent at MAC Stores Only) 
Rue de Rouge - Light red with pink pearl (LE) 
Vie Veneto - Light violet with blue pearl (LE) 
*Which ones are on your lists??*

I want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Goldyrocks
Smile
Extra Amps
Stop! Look
Rue de Rouge 
Vie Veneto_

 
If I would be rich or MAC would like to make me an uber nice birthday present.. 
I would say: gimme all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But this is not happening.. so:

With Double Dazzle:


*Sugarrimmed *Milky pale pink with red, teal and white pearl 
*Goldyrocks *Sheer soft yellow with pink and gold pearl 
*Smile *Light coral with pink and gold pearl 
*Steppin’ Out* Clean yellow pink with red pearl 
*Utterly Posh* Mid-tone orange with pink and gold pearl 
*Date Night* Deep plum with blue and gold pearl 
*Funtablulous *Purple with violet pearl 
*Extra Amps* Sheer bright blue pink with blue and pink pearl 
*Stop! Look! *Sheer violet mauve with blue and pink pearl 
*Money Honey *Mid-tone rosy mauve with red pearl 
*Rags to Riches* Plummy pink with teal and red pearl 
*Baby Sparks* Pale pink with violet pearl 
With Euristocrats:



Euro Beat - Peach coral with gold pearl (LE) 
Internationalist - Yellow pink with blue pearl (Permanent at MAC Stores Only) (?) 
Local Colour - Neutral yellow pink with gold pearl (Permanent at MAC Stores Only) (?) 
Rue de Rouge - Light red with pink pearl (LE) 
Vie Veneto - Light violet with blue pearl (LE) 
But not all at once when they launch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I am glad that we will get a lot of perm Dazzleglasses!


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Ommgg Im excited that they are repromoting funtabulous. That was pretty much the only one I missed out on that hurt my heart haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*But I'm only going to B2M for these*, its too expensive to buy them with such a little amount of product - especially in Canada,_

 





 You can B2M for a Dazzleglass?! MAC Germany is not fair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_If I would be rich or MAC would like to make me an uber nice birthday present.. 
I would say: gimme all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But this is not happening.. so:

With Double Dazzle:


*Sugarrimmed *Milky pale pink with red, teal and white pearl 
*Goldyrocks *Sheer soft yellow with pink and gold pearl 
*Smile *Light coral with pink and gold pearl 
*Steppin’ Out* Clean yellow pink with red pearl 
*Utterly Posh* Mid-tone orange with pink and gold pearl 
*Date Night* Deep plum with blue and gold pearl 
*Funtablulous *Purple with violet pearl 
*Extra Amps* Sheer bright blue pink with blue and pink pearl 
*Stop! Look! *Sheer violet mauve with blue and pink pearl 
*Money Honey *Mid-tone rosy mauve with red pearl 
*Rags to Riches* Plummy pink with teal and red pearl 
*Baby Sparks* Pale pink with violet pearl 
With Euristocrats:



Euro Beat - Peach coral with gold pearl (LE) 
Internationalist - Yellow pink with blue pearl (Permanent at MAC Stores Only) (?) 
Local Colour - Neutral yellow pink with gold pearl (Permanent at MAC Stores Only) (?) 
Rue de Rouge - Light red with pink pearl (LE) 
Vie Veneto - Light violet with blue pearl (LE) 
*But not all at once when they launch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I am glad that we will get a lot of perm Dazzleglasses!*



_

 





 That will help a lot


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 4, 2009)

In my country we can only B2M for lipsticks. 

I only have one dazzleglass, Baby Sparks.

I want to get:

Steppin' Out
Goldyrocks
Internationalist
Local Colour

and maybe
Rue de Rouge  
Vie Veneto


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 4, 2009)

Yess we can B2M  for them (im 99 percent sure).

BIMBOS! Im so excited! In in Vancouver BC today, going to a few make-up stores and to the Canadian Makeup Show! AHH haha I freaking out! So much excitement. 

Hope you all are doing well!


----------



## Heiaken (Apr 5, 2009)

I've done a few tutorials for my blog in finnish but now I'm thinking if I should translate them to english and post a few of them here.. What do you think, are these any good and wich one would you like to see translated?
mustaa kajalia: Face Basics


----------



## darkishstar (Apr 5, 2009)

This Bimbo has been away too long! School has been so busy! But yeah! Spring Quarter is here! And I'm going to work out a lot and go swimming today!


----------



## genduk26 (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_I've done a few tutorials for my blog in finnish but now I'm thinking if I should translate them to english and post a few of them here.. What do you think, are these any good and wich one would you like to see translated?
mustaa kajalia: Face Basics_

 
All are very good. As a dior palette lover, I want Dior Sunset Cafe Tutorial translation.. well I want all your posts/topics in english.. how about that?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 let me know so i can subcribe to your blog 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anyway, i love your blog.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Apr 5, 2009)

Why can't they repromote Pleasure Principle in Euristrocrats? 

Come on, MAC. >:c


----------



## darkishstar (Apr 5, 2009)

^^ I've never owned Pleasure Principle, but the way you go on about it makes it sound amazing and makes me wish it was being repromoted in Euristocrats instead!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Apr 5, 2009)

I think I give it way more credit than it actually deserves, but it is soo awesome over everything ever. Especially dark lippies


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey guys, am back finally! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Now for my health update 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My operation was fine until a lil complication arose when the flap in one of the eys folded. Had to have another procedure (horribly painful!) to straighten it out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I swear now that I think about it, I don't know how did I even bear that much pain! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now, am finally starting to recover but, still have a protective shield inside this eye (will be removed on Saturday).

I missed Specktra like crazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How have you all been ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S - Might be lots of typos in here cause I can see clearly only with one eye till the shield is removed


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 6, 2009)

Anvika 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you're back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












 Bimbos
I am so happy, I've got some MAC Goodies from eBay...

6 new Dazzleglasses: 
Baby Sparks, Like Venus, Sugarrimmed, Bare Necessity, Money Honey and a Backup of my favourite Glamour O.D. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I am so happy to tell you, I've got a Backup of my favourite Blush ever: Don't be Shy from Barbie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and some other Goodies, but these are my Favourites


----------



## Susanne (Apr 6, 2009)

Enjoy!!


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 6, 2009)

I will, when they arrive


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 6, 2009)

Yagmur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Man, I missed all this loving 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Am so glad you got your fave blush + so many new dazzle gkasses hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Posted any new pics yet ?


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 6, 2009)

Nope, to lazy. We had gorgeous weather in Germany... Spring is arrived finally


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 6, 2009)

Wow awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You did have a long winter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All I can play with right now are the lippies but, anything is better than nothing right now


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Nope, to lazy. We had gorgeous weather in Germany...* Spring is arrived finally*



_

 






Hello bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am so sorry Anvika that you have such problems after the surgery. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lately I am a bit stressed so I am mostly back to lurking.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey Jeanette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Been so long! It's okie hun ... Hope your stress goes away ASAP .... Work getting too hectic ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for you!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey Anvika! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes work is hectic right now but thats a good thing.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 6, 2009)

Yea, as Yagmur says more work = more MAC money


----------



## Susanne (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Anvika!

Great to have you back!!


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Yea, as Yagmur says more work = more MAC money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks Susanne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Couldn't be happier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I read about your NY trip ... You must be psyched!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Thanks Susanne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Couldn't be happier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I read about your NY trip ... You must be psyched! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes, so excited...


----------



## nunu (Apr 7, 2009)

Morning ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How are you all doing??

Anvika, i am sorry you had to go through that other surgery 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope you get better soon!!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks Nora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How have you been ?


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 7, 2009)

Hello lovelies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Susanne, enjoy your Trip to NYC and go Shopping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do you know what's on your List for MAC and MUFE?!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 7, 2009)

Hey Yagmur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sunshine for you now, eh ?!


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 7, 2009)

Yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How are you, Sweetie?


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 7, 2009)

Good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Or atleast I was before I went for a walk ... Now, I feel whoozy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dang, I hate being sick ... Might have to run back home now ... Hope you have a great day though


----------



## darkishstar (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Hey guys, am back finally! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now for my health update 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My operation was fine until a lil complication arose when the flap in one of the eys folded. Had to have another procedure (horribly painful!) to straighten it out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I swear now that I think about it, I don't know how did I even bear that much pain! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now, am finally starting to recover but, still have a protective shield inside this eye (will be removed on Saturday).

I missed Specktra like crazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How have you all been ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S - Might be lots of typos in here cause I can see clearly only with one eye till the shield is removed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awww, I hope you're feeling better! Surgery is so scary! But once you recover, you'll be all good as new! That'll be so exciting!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Anvika 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you're back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












 Bimbos
I am so happy, I've got some MAC Goodies from eBay...

6 new Dazzleglasses: 
Baby Sparks, Like Venus, Sugarrimmed, Bare Necessity, Money Honey and a Backup of my favourite Glamour O.D. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I am so happy to tell you, I've got a Backup of my favourite Blush ever: Don't be Shy from Barbie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and some other Goodies, but these are my Favourites 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh gosh! Lucky girl! I want to get a Ms. Fizz back-up! Hahahha. I wish that one was coming back... but in anycase, the onely one out of all those colors I have is Sugarrimmed.. hahaha.. I really didn't like Like Venus for some reason.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_






Hello bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am so sorry Anvika that you have such problems after the surgery. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lately I am a bit stressed so I am mostly back to lurking. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awww.. no lurking! Come back and play with us!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Morning ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How are you all doing??

Anvika, i am sorry you had to go through that other surgery 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope you get better soon!!_

 
I'm about to go to class! Hahahha. But yeah! Breakfast, workout, class. Yaaaay. Hahahah.


----------



## nunu (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Thanks Nora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How have you been ?_

 
I am ok thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Just came back from the mall, i got me some grand duo blushes and some PJ's


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Awww.. no lurking! Come back and play with us!_

 





 Jeanette come back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I am ok thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Just came back from the mall, i got me some grand duo blushes and some PJ's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awesome! Which ones?!

I am in Looooooooove with my Loverock


----------



## nunu (Apr 7, 2009)

Love Rock was already sold out boo. so i couldn't even look at it. I got hot planet, grand duo and light over dark


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Awww.. no lurking! Come back and play with us!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_





 Jeanette come back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Here I am peeking in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Today I finally bought some alcohol (70% and 95%) to press pigments!


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 7, 2009)

These are great as well, but I had to limit myself for one of these Babies... 
My Counter still has most of them, maybe I'll get Hot Planet or Grand Duo...


----------



## nunu (Apr 7, 2009)

Jeanette, lurking-ness doesn't suit you! 
We miss you around here


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





 Here I am peeking in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*Today I finally bought some alcohol (70% and 95%) to press pigments! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 





I am still not sure, if I should press my Pigments...


----------



## nunu (Apr 7, 2009)

I need to press mine, the sooner, the better because i can't use them loose because i worry that i might spill it.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 8, 2009)

Bimbos, I wish you all a happy Easter!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will be back Monday evening to talk to you! Have a great time you all!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will miss you all.


----------



## darkishstar (Apr 8, 2009)

^^ Ahaha, when I was reading about Jeanette's alcohol, the first thought that came into mind was.. OMG that is some STRONG ass alcohol, SHIT! But then, oh, I read it was for pigments!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 8, 2009)

Susanne, have a great great trip hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And a wonderful Easter! We'll miss you too!


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 8, 2009)

Morning Bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Happy Easter for you Susanne and have a great Trip. Enjoy your Time beeing in the States and take Millions of Pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We'll miss you here


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I need to press mine, the sooner, the better because i can't use them loose because i worry that i might spill it._

 





 I do the same! I neglect my Pigments most of the time even though I always put a little amount in a travel jar so that when something happens it wouldn't be a complete loss.
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Bimbos, I wish you all a happy Easter!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will be back Monday evening to talk to you! Have a great time you all!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*I will miss you all.*



_

 





 I will miss you too hun! 
Have a wonderful trip, enjoy NY and have fun digging up the duty free shops at JFK. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_^^ Ahaha, when I was reading about Jeanette's alcohol, the first thought that came into mind was.. *OMG that is some STRONG ass alcohol, SHIT!* But then, oh, I read it was for pigments! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The fumes were quite enjoyable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





But I can proudly annouce..... guys.. I did it! I pressed my first four  (no more space in third 15 pan palette.. ouch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) pigments yesterday evening! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







The first one I pressed was Rose because I thought I should start with one where I could live with a bit loss and then it made so much fun that I pressed Milk, Pastorale (yeah I was uber brave pressing this one!) and Deep Blue Green. 
I won't use them before tomorrow because I want to be sure that really all alcohol is gone but I swatched a tiny tiny bit of Milk and it is so much better than loose! The big chunks are gone! Now it has the Your Ladyship factor and it is way smoother and has little silver sparkles in it.. so beautiful!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh I forgot the good morning bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good morning bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_I've done a few tutorials for my blog in finnish but now I'm thinking if I should translate them to english and post a few of them here.. What do you think, are these any good and wich one would you like to see translated?
mustaa kajalia: Face Basics_

 
Oh I'd love to read your tutorials in english! I always love your looks!


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Oh I forgot the good morning bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good morning bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Good Morning Jeanette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wanna see Pictures of your pressed Pigments


----------



## Susanne (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Good Morning Jeanette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wanna see Pictures of your pressed Pigments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 8, 2009)

^^ Count me in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hey Jeanette, Yagmur


----------



## nunu (Apr 8, 2009)

Morning girls!! 

Susanne, we will miss you, have fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jeanette: I am glad you got to press some pigments yaay!

how is everyone doing?


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 8, 2009)

Nora ....


----------



## Susanne (Apr 8, 2009)

I am fine! Ready to leave.... and excited of course!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 8, 2009)

^^ Sounds like fun


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 8, 2009)

Nora

Susanne, do you know if the MAC Trip Collection will be available in Germany?


----------



## Susanne (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_





 Nora

Susanne, do you know if the MAC Trip Collection will be available in Germany?_

 

I don't know yet. But I will fly from Düsseldorf and ask in the Duty Free shop there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will let you know!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Good Morning Jeanette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Good morning Yagmur! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_I wanna see Pictures of your pressed Pigments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_



_

 
Pressing Pigments is soo much fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




First.. to explain the funny embossing in the pans. The coins that I had at home were either too big or too small but I wanted to press pigments yesterday evening really badly so I looked around in my entire apartment and I finally found something that had the right size. A reusable cork from a Sandeman Sherry bottle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is the pressing tool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:







All four beauties together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:







Rose







Milk







Pastorale







Deep Blue Green







I can't wait to press some more soon!


----------



## nunu (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_





 Nora ...._

 
heya! Hope you are feeling much better! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I am fine! Ready to leave.... and excited of course! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yaaaaay! I am sooo excited for you!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_





 Nora

Susanne, do you know if the MAC Trip Collection will be available in Germany?_

 
Hello


----------



## Susanne (Apr 8, 2009)

Awesome, Jeanette! Well done!!


----------



## nunu (Apr 8, 2009)

Jeanette, you've done a great job!!

Which method have you used?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 8, 2009)

Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 *group smooch*

I used this method ..

YouTube - *Non Messy Pigment Pressing*

.. and directly mixed the Alcohol (90%ish) and the Pigment in the pan.


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 8, 2009)

Thank you Susanne. It would be perfect! 
I want Waternyph so bad, since I missed it with Lure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Awesome Job Jeanette. I think I'll give it a try and press my Pigments. But I am afraid. How much Pigment do you need, to press it like yours?! Is a MAC sample Jar enough?!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Thank you Susanne. It would be perfect! 
I want Waternyph so bad, since I missed it with Lure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Awesome Job Jeanette. I think I'll give it a try and press my Pigments. But I am afraid. How much Pigment do you need, to press it like yours?! Is a MAC sample Jar enough?!_

 
Thank you Yagmur!






 I used about 1/6-ish from a fullsize jar. Is there less in a MAC sample jar?

I want Waternymph too.. soo bad! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a wonderful trip Susanne! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will miss you!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_



_


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Thank you Yagmur!

*





 I used about 1/6-ish from a fullsize jar. Is there less in a MAC sample jar?*

I want Waternymph too.. soo bad! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a wonderful trip Susanne! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will miss you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Good Question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Call me crazy, but I am afraid that my Fullsize Pigment Jars could run out


----------



## bis (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Pressing Pigments is soo much fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is the pressing tool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:




_

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Milk




_

 
Now I want Milk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy your trip Susanne.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Good Question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Call me crazy*, but I am afraid that my Fullsize Pigment Jars could run out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ok. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Crazy Yagmur! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







You don't waste any Pigment when you work carefully while pressing the pigments. Also nothing of the product disappears. I waited one hour till I pressed the pigments and lifted and slightly dropped them every 20 minutes in between. I had almost no pigment on the fabric after pressing it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 So much fun! I wish I had more space in my palettes.. I would press some more today!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_



_

 





 Thank you and welcome here hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_*Now I want Milk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

Enjoy your trip Susanne._


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 8, 2009)

Maybe I'll try it at the weekend


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_heya! Hope you are feeling much better! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
I am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jeanette, amazing job! They look so much prettier now


----------



## genduk26 (Apr 8, 2009)

Susanne, have a nice trip & haul


----------



## Susanne (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh, I am excited... Can't sleep. But I should right now


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 8, 2009)

Aww Susanne! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had a really bad day.. I am super worried right now job related so I couldn't focus on anything today so I did some more pigment pressing as my occupational therapy. What a crappy day.


----------



## genduk26 (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Oh, I am excited... Can't sleep. But I should right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yea i know..
i hope you will also meet some specktra members while you are here ... don't forget make a lot of pics


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Oh, I am excited... Can't sleep. But I should right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Go and sleep Susanne. I'll tell you what happend at Desperate Housewifes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Aww Susanne! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had a really bad day..* I am super worried right now job related *so I couldn't focus on anything today so I did some more pigment pressing as my occupational therapy. What a crappy day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 




Hope everything will be okay. Pressing Pigments is a great Therapy, I can sent you mine as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *genduk26* 

 
_yea i know..
*i hope you will also meet some specktra members while you are here* ... don't forget make a lot of pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 that would be awesome Susanne


----------



## Susanne (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Aww Susanne! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had a really bad day.. I am super worried right now job related so I couldn't focus on anything today so I did some more pigment pressing as my occupational therapy. What a crappy day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 






 I am sorry, Jeanette! Talk to you soon again!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Go and sleep Susanne. I'll tell you what happend at Desperate Housewifes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_

 
Thank you!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey Bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good morning guys! Man, cold chocolate for breakfast can really make the day


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Hey Bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good morning guys! *Man, cold chocolate for breakfast can really make the day*






_

 
Too cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Coffee for breakfast makes my Day


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 9, 2009)

Morning Bimbos


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 9, 2009)

Yea, I'm told I love milk too much


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 9, 2009)

Jeanette, your pressed pigments are beautiful! Good job! Feel better soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm going to look at Sugar Sweet tomorrow at my counter.


----------



## nunu (Apr 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Jeanette, your pressed pigments are beautiful! Good job! Feel better soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*I'm going to look at Sugar Sweet tomorrow at my counter*. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am excited for you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Have fun.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 10, 2009)

Good morning people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TGIF


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 10, 2009)

Good Morning everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TGIF


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 10, 2009)

Awww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 TGIF = Thank God It's Friday!


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## nunu (Apr 10, 2009)

Good Afternoon girls, how are you doing?
Any plans for the weekend?


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 10, 2009)

Hey Nora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We're just having fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess everyone's happy about this weekend ... I'm gonna go to the doc tom, she'll remove my shield and hopefully give me some good news 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Plus lots of shopping, hanging with some friends and maybe movies


----------



## nunu (Apr 10, 2009)

Yay! I hope you have a great day


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 11, 2009)

I got Sugar Sweet yesterday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm excited to try them today. Off to look at FOTDs for inspirations!


----------



## Ernie (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi all! 
Jeanette I hope you're feeling better.
I wonder how Susanne is doing in NY, she must be having a blast.


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm wondering about Susanne too. Can't wait to hear more when she gets back.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am not really better, Ernie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yesterday close to midnight one single shelf got loose from my wall and my little stereo system and glass vases that were on it crashed on the tiled floor in front of my bed. 
I was ready to take a shower and then to go to bed but instead I had to clean the floor and so make sure that I won't step into pieces of glass in the night.
I finally could go to sleep at 2 am and I am still so mad that I am not in the mood to go to the city and pro store today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Some nailpolishes that I got cheered me up but I don't have the money for a new stereo system so I am still sad.


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that. Fortunately it didn't crash after you fell asleep. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have been viewing the nail polish swatches and love them. I ordered 2 OPIs, 1 China Glaze and 1 Essie through a colleague who is ordering from a US website. Look forward to getting it.


----------



## nunu (Apr 11, 2009)

Jeanette, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sory that happened


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks girls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am glad that it didn't crashed while I was asleep, yes.. this would have been horrible.. all the glass right in front of my bed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A good therapy against bad mood for me are pictures and so I made pics of the new nailpolishes and also of my new pressed pigments. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Having an issue with throwing away MAC packaging is a good thing I learned today! I now pressed 15 pigments altogether so that I "only" would have to buy one empty 15 pan palette and not two if I would press all. But.. I found exactly the right amount of refill packagings to store the refill pans away till I can buy a new 15 pan palette! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now I will resize the pics. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








edit:

The palette


----------



## Ernie (Apr 12, 2009)

Jeanette,
Sorry you're not feeling better and that sucks about your stereo. But...pressed piggie palette looks great!


----------



## nunu (Apr 12, 2009)

Oooh the palette looks gorgeous!!!

That's it, i've got to get some alcohol and start pressing some pigments!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 12, 2009)

Thank you both! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You should, Nora! Its so much more fun than I thought.. you feel so alchemistic while doing it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I resized the pics of the single pressed pigments.. I am still so in love with them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Your Ladyship






Provence






Blonde's Gold






Tea Time






Sweet Sienna






Lark About






Mutiny






Bell Bottom Blue






Lovely Lily






Milk






Pastorale






Spiritualize






Deep Blue Green






Rose






Acid Orange 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Yagmur.. I tried to press some Pigments "just" with samples. I had 1/2 teaspoon sizes of Your Ladyship and Provence from Cheryl and it worked. Exact the right amount to press.


----------



## nunu (Apr 12, 2009)

OH MY GOD...HOTNESS!!









Rose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i need it in my life!!!!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 12, 2009)

*sees Nora running to her Pigment drawer to press some Pigments today* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Rose is pretty but I don't use it very often yet.


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Yagmur.. I tried to press some Pigments "just" with samples. I had 1/2 teaspoon sizes of Your Ladyship and Provence from Cheryl and it worked. Exact the right amount to press. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you Jeanette. You've convinced me. I'll buy Alcohol and start to press mine too.


----------



## nunu (Apr 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_*sees Nora running to her Pigment drawer to press some Pigments today* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Rose is pretty but I don't use it very often yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I wish i had alcohol i would've been pressing like crazy!

Which Alcohol should I purchase? Does it have a specific name? Do they sell is at special places?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry about these silly Q's but i seriosuly don't know.

Maybe Rose could be used as a sublte blusher


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 12, 2009)

^^In Germany you can get Alcohol @ pharmacy


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I wish i had alcohol i would've been pressing like crazy!

Which Alcohol should I purchase? Does it have a specific name? Do they sell is at special places?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry about these silly Q's but i seriosuly don't know.

Maybe Rose could be used as a sublte blusher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Rose is really shimmery.. it looks gorgeous mixed with Lipglass! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I bought so called Isopropanol in 70% and 95% at a Pharmacy and mix them so that I get a 90%ish alcohol. The second ingredient is water according to the pharmacist. 
I found the best tool to dose the right amount of alcohol in the metal pan is an injection. So I can get the alcohol out of the glass jar and dose it like I want to. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_^^In Germany you can get Alcohol @ pharmacy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





They looked kinda funny though when I asked for an injection and alcohol.


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 12, 2009)

Jeanette, the pressed pigments are beautiful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



They make me want to pressed my only pigment, Pink Pearl. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I believe I can buy alcohol and I have two needles that I can fill liquid in and squirt it out (from my dentist for washing the openings in my gum when I removed my wisdom teeth last year). I don't have empty pans and palettes. 

Your nail polish swatches are gorgeous too. I feel happy when I see them.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_*Jeanette, the pressed pigments are beautiful!*




They make me want to pressed my only pigment, Pink Pearl. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I believe I can buy alcohol and I have two needles that I can fill liquid in and squirt it out (from my dentist for washing the openings in my gum when I removed my wisdom teeth last year). I don't have empty pans and palettes. 

*Your nail polish swatches are gorgeous too. I feel happy when I see them.*



_

 








 Thank you!


Aww poor lonely Pink Pearl! It would be great if it could play more with your eyeshadows 
once its pressed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I got the empty pans on ebay together with the 28 neutral palette.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 13, 2009)

Morning Bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How was the weekend ?

Jeanette, am sorry that happened 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your pigments look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I wonder if a klutz like me can do this so neatly though


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 13, 2009)

Morning Anvika, morning Bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Susanne is coming home today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Can't wait to hear about her NYC Trip and to see her Haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's Monday, but still Holidays here in Germany. The weather is perfect and we'll go hiking with Friends to "Kloster Andechs" and after that a we'll have a Picnic there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wish you all a great Day and Happy Easter.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 13, 2009)

O wow, that is a great plan Yagmur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hope you have an awesome time! And yea, do click lots of pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Waiting for Susanne


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 13, 2009)

Guys, I'm finally wearing Redhead today ... It's ultimate, just perfect! My mom was like "Aren't you wearing that thing you bought from MAC the other day ? It's beautiful." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was psyched that mom noticed without my saying anything and that she loved it ... Moms are just awesome


----------



## nunu (Apr 13, 2009)

Heya girls!

Susanne is back wohoooooooooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yagmur have fun hiking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anvika, did i tell you how much i love redhead??? it's gorgeousness!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Morning Anvika, morning Bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Susanne is coming home today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Can't wait to hear about her NYC Trip and to see her Haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's Monday, but still Holidays here in Germany. The weather is perfect and we'll go hiking with Friends to "Kloster Andechs" and after that a we'll have a Picnic there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wish you all a great Day and Happy Easter._

 






 Here I am!! Missed you all!

So tired but very happy! I did not sleep for three nights because of the time delay. I will share pics and thoughts with you soon!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Happy Easter!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_
Waiting for Susanne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Heya girls!

Susanne is back wohoooooooooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi Susanne! Welcome back!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 13, 2009)

Susaaaaaaaanne!! *squeeeeeee*


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 13, 2009)

Welcome back Susanne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Can't wait to see your Pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hiking was awesome, but I am tired now... I'll watch Madagaskar 2 now


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 14, 2009)

Morning Bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yay, Susanne is finally here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yagmur, I can only imagine how much fun you must've had


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 14, 2009)

Morning lovelies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you, Anvika. We had so much fun, it was really exhausting. 10km just up hill and down dale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Everyone who hasn't watched Madagaskar 2 - please go watch it. It's sooooooo funny


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 14, 2009)

Morning! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









I watched Prestige last evening.. hmm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Christian Bale


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 14, 2009)

^^ Prestige is a very good Movie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And Scarlett Johannson is hot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll go and buy Alcohol today, and start pressing my Pigments


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 14, 2009)

My best friend had taken me for Prestige on my b'day in 2007, when it released 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was awesome! That's some adventure there Yagmur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wow, you're gonna press pigments ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What are you angry about hun ?


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 14, 2009)

Just a little bit stress in Paradise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nothing special, but thank you for asking Babe


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 14, 2009)

Here, this will make it alright


----------



## nunu (Apr 14, 2009)

Morning girls!!

Yagmur i LOVE Madagascar! I haven't watched part 2 yet! I'm sure i'll watch it when i go see my nephew this week..We just like to dance when they sing We like to move it move it...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 14, 2009)

I have that as my ringtone ... Imagine ??!!


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Morning girls!!

Yagmur i LOVE Madagascar! I haven't watched part 2 yet! I'm sure i'll watch it when i go see my nephew this week..*We just like to dance when they sing We like to move it move it...*



_

 
Morning Nora





 I do that with my Sister, too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_I have that as my ringtone ... Imagine ??!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
LoooooooL
I like to move it, move it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My ringtone is still the SATC Theme


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 14, 2009)

Haha, I know right ... It's so darn funny when everyone at work is sitting very seriously and my phone goes " I like to move it, move it " 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What all pigments are you gonna press today Yagmur ?


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Haha, I know right ... It's so darn funny when everyone at work is sitting very seriously and my phone goes " I like to move it, move it " 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*What all pigments are you gonna press today Yagmur ?*_

 




I have 18 fullsize Pigments and 18 Samples. I think I'll press the ones that I don't use that much first. Like Copper Sparkle - hate the texture, hope it will be better after pressing it.

A very silly Question to everyone: Can you press Reflects Glitter as well?!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_





I have 16 fullsize Pigments and 18 Samples. I think I'll press the ones that I don't use that much first. Like Copper Sparkle - *hate the texture, hope it will be better after pressing it.*

A very silly Question to everyone: Can you press Reflects Glitter as well?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Milk got a bit better after pressing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The method from the youtube link I posted 
worked perfect for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Here is a thread about pressing glitters: 

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f280/p...er-use-132088/

For pressing Glitters I would use a mask though. Because the Glitter flies around so 
easily and can be inhaled.


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 14, 2009)

^^Thank you, Jeanette


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 14, 2009)

Hee hee, have fun playing around Yagmur


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 14, 2009)

Thank you, Anvika 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've called my pharmacy, and they have 90% alcohol. I am off now to get it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a nice Day everyone.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 14, 2009)

We should have a Bimbo-day guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Let me check when was this club formed ...


----------



## Susanne (Apr 14, 2009)

In May last year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good morning!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 14, 2009)

Hey Susanne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yup, it's 12 May ... So, we could have that as our Bimbo-day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What say ?


----------



## nunu (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_I have that as my ringtone ... Imagine ??!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Morning Nora





 I do that with my Sister, too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





LoooooooL
I like to move it, move it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*My ringtone is still the SATC Theme*



_

 
That's my ringtone as well!!! *high 5*


----------



## Susanne (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_





 Hey Susanne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yup, it's 12 May ... So, we could have that as our Bimbo-day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What say ?_


----------



## Susanne (Apr 14, 2009)

The SATC theme is my ringtone as well


----------



## nunu (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_The SATC theme is my ringtone as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 





Team SATC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Susanne, are you still jet lagged?


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 14, 2009)

Yea, Susanne, when do we get the story ?


----------



## Susanne (Apr 14, 2009)

I hope today or tomorrow! I slept 14 hours last night, still being tired 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Give me some time!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 14, 2009)

Sure ... Take your time and have a nice long sleep


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 14, 2009)

Rest well, Susanne!


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_





 Hey Susanne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yup, it's 12 May ... So, we could have that as our Bimbo-day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What say ?_

 
Bimbo-Day, can we have a Party then? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_







That's my ringtone as well!!! *high 5*_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_The SATC theme is my ringtone as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 








I am back. I have 90% Alcohol + Injection + Pans + Magnets... My Pressing Adventure can begin


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_I am back. I have 90% Alcohol + Injection + Pans + Magnets... My Pressing Adventure can begin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Do you have a matching coin and some fabric too? Old but clean cotton totes are perfect! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Enjoy pressing your pigments!


----------



## nunu (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_I am back. I have 90% Alcohol + Injection + Pans + Magnets... My Pressing Adventure can begin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I need to get these things as well. Where did you get the pans and Injection from?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 14, 2009)

I got the pans from ebay and the injection from the Pharmacy.


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Do you have a matching coin and some fabric too? Old but clean cotton totes are perfect! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Enjoy pressing your pigments! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I need to get these things as well. Where did you get the pans and Injection from?_

 
Pans from Coastal Scents + Injection from Pharmacy


----------



## Susanne (Apr 14, 2009)

Jeanette, I love your pressed pigments!!


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Jeanette, I love your pressed pigments!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 And thank you for posting that great Tutorial. It really helped me. I had so much fun, pressing my Babies


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 14, 2009)

*Here are my Pictures:

All together:





All together:





Frost:





Silver Fog:





Gold Dusk:





Ruby Red:





Bright Fuchsia:





Acid Orange:





Chartreuse:





Spiritualize:





Golden Lemon:





Mutiny:





Bellbottom Blue:





Grape:





Blue Brown:





Old Gold:





Copper Sparkle:



*


----------



## nunu (Apr 14, 2009)

Great job Yagmur!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 14, 2009)

Thank you, Nora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hope you can press yours soon. It's really fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I need some more Pans, to press more


----------



## Heiaken (Apr 14, 2009)

I need more pigments to press! I still have a few pans but I have pressed all piggies I have..


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 15, 2009)

OMG, Yagmur, I've never seen pigments look this beautiful before!! What did you do ? Gimme your magic wand girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh man, my next trip, am gonna get pigments .... I need pans too ...


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 15, 2009)

Yagmur, your pigments look very sparkly and beautiful!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_





 OMG, Yagmur, *I've never seen pigments look this beautiful before!!* What did you do ? Gimme your magic wand girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh man, my next trip, am gonna get pigments .... I need pans too ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Yagmur, your pigments look very sparkly and beautiful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 They look beautiful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I took my pics in daylight but mine sparkle too.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_



_

 
Awwww, of course yours are beautiful hun ... After all, they were the first Bimbo-pressed pigments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Let me say it here - Jeanette and Yagmur's pigments are the best ever


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_





 OMG, Yagmur, I've never seen pigments look this beautiful before!! What did you do ? Gimme your magic wand girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh man, my next trip, am gonna get pigments .... I need pans too ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you, Honey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yes, go and get some beautiful Pigments. They're my favourite MAC Product ever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Yagmur, your pigments look very sparkly and beautiful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you Miss QQ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_



_

 
Your Pigments are beautiful. And you're our Pressing-Teacher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





 They look beautiful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I took my pics in daylight but mine sparkle too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you, Sweetie. It was really easy, with you method 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I took my pictures at Night, in my Kitchen under a shining lamp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Awwww, of course yours are beautiful hun ... *After all, they were the first Bimbo-pressed pigments *






_

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Let me say it here - Jeanette and Yagmur's pigments are the best ever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 









Morning everyone


----------



## Susanne (Apr 15, 2009)

Good morning!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 15, 2009)

Good morning Susanne and Yagmur! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 Yes please!


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 15, 2009)

I am enjoying my first Cup


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_*I need more pigments to press!* I still have a few pans *but I have pressed all piggies I have..*_

 





It makes so much fun and the results are so pretty that we need more 
and more and more.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vicious circle!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Your Pigments are beautiful. And you're our Pressing-Teacher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 




I thought about pressing pigments since I saw them in Heidi's palettes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Thank you, Sweetie. It was really easy, with you method 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Easy and also calming.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 15, 2009)

Me, too!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I slept too long this morning, wanted to get up earlier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am glad you both pressed your pigments!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I look so forward to Rose Romance and Sugar Sweet!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And the sun is here today again, let's go in the garden this afternoon!


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_It makes so much fun and the results are so pretty that we need more 
and more and more.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vicious circle!_

 
Yes, the Results are awesome. Haven't used them yet. I dont want to touch them, they look so pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have still more to press, but I need Pans... I am going to order some from e-Bay. Jeanette do you have yours from Kosmetik-Kosmo?!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_




I thought about pressing pigments since I saw them in Heidi's palettes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I haven't seen them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Where are the Pictures?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I look so forward to Rose Romance and Sugar Sweet!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And the sun is here today again, let's go in the garden this afternoon!_

 
Me too. Can't wait to get my Lollipop Lovin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the RR Lipglasses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have to go to University soon, no Garden for me


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 15, 2009)

Morning all you Germany guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're all like Pigment and Coffee queens


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 15, 2009)

Guys, you HAVE to tell me where exactly and from whom do you get your pans .... And are they very costly ? My first step towards the pigment-pressing process


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 15, 2009)

I have mine from Coastal Scents. This time I'll get them from e-Bay, they are the same. But its cheaper because it comes from Germany


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_You're all like Pigment and Coffee queens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_


----------



## nunu (Apr 15, 2009)

Hello my lovelies,

How are you all doing today?

I need to start pressing my pigments, so i'm in the hunt for alcohol, injection and pans. I already have magnets from when i depotted my eyeshadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and i need a palette as well a good excuse to go back to MAC


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 15, 2009)

Okie, am checking the Coastal Scents site for the first time ever. Did you guys get this 12 pcs empty magnetic palette ?



​


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_ 
I took my pictures at Night, in my Kitchen under a shining lamp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_












 They look beautiful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I took my pics in daylight but mine sparkle too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Thanks for the tips on camera tricks. They are all beautiful!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Yes, the Results are awesome. Haven't used them yet. I dont want to touch them, they look so pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have still more to press, but I need Pans... I am going to order some from e-Bay. Jeanette do you have yours from Kosmetik-Kosmo?!_

 
To make sure that they are completely dry I would wait at least one day till using them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I bought the 28 neutral palette and the pans from the ebay seller jolieeeee. But right now she doesn't have the pans but there are surely more sellers that sell them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_I haven't seen them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Where are the Pictures?_

 
In Heidi's traincase thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Morning all you Germany guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're all like Pigment and Coffee queens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Okie, am checking the Coastal Scents site for the first time ever. Did you guys get this 12 pcs empty magnetic palette ?



​_

 






 I am so weird.. my pressed pigment babies need to move in a 15 pan MAC palette. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hello Nora!


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Oh and i need a palette as well a good excuse to go back to MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Okie, am checking the Coastal Scents site for the first time ever. Did you guys get this 12 pcs empty magnetic palette ?



​_

 
Nope, I have got just empty Pans. I didn't liked the CS Palette. I've got a regular 15 MAC Palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_To make sure that they are completely dry I would wait at least one day till using them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I bought the 28 neutral palette and the pans from the ebay seller jolieeeee. But right now she doesn't have the pans but there are surely more sellers that sell them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






In Heidi's traincase thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












_

 
Oki, thank you again, Sweetie.

I have to look at Heidis Pigments now


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





 I am so weird.. my pressed pigment babies need to move in a 15 pan MAC palette. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hello Nora! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 




I am the same


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 15, 2009)

Okie, I'll keep looking then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Btw, Yagmur, didn't you buy the CS 88 e/s palette ? Was it the shimmer one ? How good is it ? Man, I ask a gaziliion questions


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Okie, I'll keep looking then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Btw, Yagmur, didn't you buy the CS 88 e/s palette ? Was it the shimmer one ? How good is it ? Man, I ask a gaziliion questions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes, 88 shimmer + 26 neutral + 10 blush palette. They're all awesome


----------



## Susanne (Apr 15, 2009)

I have the 88 Shimmer palette from CS and really like it!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The e/s last very long.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 15, 2009)

Wow, now I'm glad I ask so many questions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I know my next online haul already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My wallet is staring at me!


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Wow, now I'm glad I ask so many questions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I know my next online haul already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My wallet is staring at me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 




If you order something, don't forget to get some Brushes, they are awesome and super cheap. Totally worth the Money


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 15, 2009)

Oh dang it, the shipping is MAD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How do they justify the shipping being double of the total order ??!! That's crazy!! I don't live on the moon .... I don't think I'm gonna order 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No fair!!


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_





 Oh dang it, the shipping is MAD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How do they justify the shipping being double of the total order ??!! That's crazy!! I don't live on the moon .... I don't think I'm gonna order 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No fair!!_

 
True, the Shipping is really expensive. That's why I've ordered so much, in one order. Maybe it helps if you order with Friends together... 

Just an example: The 187 from MAC costs here in Germany 48€ and from CS 7,99$. Even with Shipping it's still cheaper than MAC and absolutely compareable, a good Dupe


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 15, 2009)

Man, I knew you were very smart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think that's a good idea, I'll find someone and lure them into ordering stuff with me ... Hahahahaha ... Am evil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wow, a dupe of 187, sounds cool ... I'll look through those!


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Man, I knew you were very smart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think that's a good idea, I'll find someone and lure them into ordering stuff with me ... Hahahahaha ... Am evil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wow, a dupe of 187, sounds cool ... I'll look through those!_

 
Not evil, just helpful


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 15, 2009)

Yea, you'll cover me up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I was dreaming what all would I do with *88* e/s


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 15, 2009)

Maybe it's cheaper to get it from eBay?!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 15, 2009)

I have never bought anything off of ebay ... The 88 palette is sold there too, wow ... The same price ?


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 15, 2009)

They sell it on German eBay. The Product is a little bit more expenssive, but 
it comes from Germany, so the shipping is cheaper. If that makes sense


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 15, 2009)

Makes total sense 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll check ebay from home to see what all is available. If the shipping was the usual rate, I'd definitely buy it


----------



## Susanne (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_




If you order something, don't forget to get some Brushes, they are awesome and super cheap. Totally worth the Money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Susanne (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_
Just an example: The 187 from MAC costs here in Germany 48€ and from CS 7,99$. Even with Shipping it's still cheaper than MAC and absolutely compareable, a good Dupe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I have the pink one from CS


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I have the pink one from CS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have the Black one, but I want to get the Pink one as well


----------



## Susanne (Apr 15, 2009)

Try the pink kabuki as well!


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 15, 2009)

I have the pink one from crown brush  (which is the company that CS gets their brushes from)

Now for the record, I love Crown brushes. I have over 30 of them and I love using them for my kit.

But the ONLY one I wasn't happy with was the 187 dupe! The pink one! I went to wash it (properly) and the whole head of hairs fell out into my hand (wth! haha). So, that was a disappointment! But other then that, their brushes are wicked great - especially for the price.


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Try the pink kabuki as well!_

 
I have the Pink Kabuki and I love it


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_I have the pink one from crown brush  (which is the company that CS gets their brushes from)

Now for the record, I love Crown brushes. I have over 30 of them and I love using them for my kit.

*But the ONLY one I wasn't happy with was the 187 dupe!* The pink one! I went to wash it (properly) and the whole head of hairs fell out into my hand (wth! haha). So, that was a disappointment! But other then that, their brushes are wicked great - especially for the price. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Mine is really good... I am sorry for you, maybe you just got a "bad" one?!


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_





 Mine is really good... I am sorry for you, maybe you just got a "bad" one?!_

 

Im sure that was the case


----------



## Heiaken (Apr 15, 2009)

I have a problem, a B2M problem. I have six empties but I don't know what lippie to get. I don't use l/s that much, I prefer l/g's and though I adore bright and bold lips I just feel that they are bit of a haslle and I like my lips low maintenance. So what should I get?
For reference I have Myth, Cyber, Pretty Please, Quiet Please, Tanarama, Froun and Pervette and Rapturous mattene.


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 15, 2009)

Good Question Heidi. I have 12 emptys and don't know which Lippies to get... I want LL but we can't B2M for LE Lippies in Germany 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have already: 

Patisserie, Rocking Chick, Lovelorn, MAC Red, Russian Red, Big Bow


----------



## Susanne (Apr 15, 2009)

Go for Russian Red or MAC Red


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 16, 2009)

Good morning all


----------



## Susanne (Apr 16, 2009)

Good morning! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have a great day!

I will post my NY pics tonight


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 16, 2009)

Yay, finally we get to see the pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hey, what all goodies did you get from there btw ?


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 16, 2009)

Morning everyone

Can't wait to see your Pictures Susanne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am going to MAC today. My Cousins Birthday is next week, and she'll get some MAC from me


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 16, 2009)

Yagmur, be my cousin, pretty please ??!!


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 16, 2009)

Awwww, Anvika I would love to


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 16, 2009)

Yay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I don't think any of my cousins even know what Mac is


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 16, 2009)

*Happy Birthday, lovely Jeanette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












*

I am back and I've got 2 Pigments for my Cousin, Naked + Vanilla 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And for me I've B2M for Impassioned, so pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And I've got Going Bananas for bringing my Friend to MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I wanted this one so bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope everyone has a great Day


----------



## Susanne (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi bimbos!!

Here are my promised pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.specktra.net/forum/f183/m...7/#post1597782


----------



## Susanne (Apr 16, 2009)

Jeanette!!

I wish you all the best!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 16, 2009)

Thank you Yagmur and Susanne! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Wine? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yay for the pics and report Susanne!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 16, 2009)

Yes! Wine! Cheers!!


----------



## Heiaken (Apr 16, 2009)

Happy BDay Jeannette


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Thank you Yagmur and Susanne! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Wine? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yay for the pics and report Susanne! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Yes! Wine! Cheers!!_

 
Yes, please


----------



## Ernie (Apr 17, 2009)

Happy belated birthday Jeanette. I hope it was wonderful!


----------



## bis (Apr 17, 2009)

Yagmur, did you have any problems B2M'ing the depots? Where were you B2M'ing?


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 17, 2009)

Nope, no Problems. @ MAC Counter / Karstadt Oberpollinger.

Maybe it's because I depotted my e/s with my Hair Straightener


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 17, 2009)

Morning Ladies


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 17, 2009)

Morning!

Hi Jeanette. You are back here after your birthday.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 17, 2009)

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 17, 2009)

Morning again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Where is Anvika?


----------



## OfficerJenny (Apr 17, 2009)

Fellow bimbos, I don't know what to do!

I am still red hot because MAC did not bring back Pleasure Principle dazzleglass. I don't want to buy them ever again!
But Smile is soooo gorgeous it slays me. I must have it!

T_T Decisions, decisions!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 17, 2009)

Good morning! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









? It's so dark here.. I am still not really awake.


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Good morning! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*





? It's so dark here.. I am still not really awake.*_

 
Yes, please. Shit Weather here


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Fellow bimbos, I don't know what to do!

I am still red hot because MAC did not bring back Pleasure Principle dazzleglass. I don't want to buy them ever again!
But Smile is soooo gorgeous it slays me. I must have it!

T_T Decisions, decisions!_

 
I haven't seen Smile in real, but it looks gorgeous on Swatches


----------



## Susanne (Apr 17, 2009)

Smile is gorgeous!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Apr 17, 2009)

It is gorgeoussss!! Ahhhhhhh I hate you mac >:c

Anyways, it's almost 2 AM over here! Goodnight everyone!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 17, 2009)

Goodnight!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 17, 2009)

Sleep well!


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 17, 2009)

Good Night


----------



## Heiaken (Apr 17, 2009)

I still only have Sugarrimmed (that I'm afraid to use in fear that it will run out), but I might have to get a few more now. Maybe Smile and Baby Sparks.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 17, 2009)

Hey guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sorry I was totally MIA. First off, Jeanette, am so sorry for being late 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, still, I know you'll forgive me ... Happy B'day hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Yagmur, here I am now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had this conference to attend today and we were out the whole day (It was awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) We left early and   I got one of the b'day presents for my mom (b'day on 30 may) - Got her "Mirango Body Butter" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Body shop had a 15% off so, yay for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got me a Revlon Colorstay concealer (now that I can't thread my brows till May 9, been since Mar 27!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) to make brows. And the most horrible story :

I went to MAC (not my usual store though) ... They had HK up and I was shocked cause I didn't get a call yet from my store and when I asked them, they're like we've just put it up but, the launch is on Monday ... I was like "What's that again ??!!" Weird ....


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Hey guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sorry I was totally MIA. First off, Jeanette, am so sorry for being late 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, still, I know you'll forgive me ... Happy B'day hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Yagmur, here I am now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had this conference to attend today and we were out the whole day (It was awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) We left early and   I got one of the b'day presents for my mom (b'day on 30 may) - Got her "Mirango Body Butter" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Body shop had a 15% off so, yay for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got me a Revlon Colorstay concealer (now that I can't thread my brows till May 9, been since Mar 27!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) to make brows. And the most horrible story :

I went to MAC (not my usual store though) ... They had HK up and I was shocked cause I didn't get a call yet from my store and when I asked them, they're like we've just put it up but, the launch is on Monday ... I was like "What's that again ??!!" Weird .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Glad you had a great Day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yaaaaaaaay for Hello Kitty. Have you decided what to get?!


----------



## nunu (Apr 17, 2009)

Don't know if i was missed but i wasn't around yesterday and most of today. Anyways i am back


----------



## Susanne (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi Nora!!


----------



## nunu (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi Susanne!
How are you?? I hope that you are having a relaxing weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I loved the pictures you took of NYC


----------



## Susanne (Apr 17, 2009)

Yes, I have left jet lag behind me and look forward to a relaxing weekend! School will start on Monday again.

I loved being in NYC, I already miss it... Thanks for reading my post!

Hope you are fine, too!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 17, 2009)

Have I ever told you I love pigments??


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 17, 2009)

No, I don't think so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I love them as well


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Glad you had a great Day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yaaaaaaaay for Hello Kitty. Have you decided what to get?!_

 
Well, I had couple of things I wanted to look at - Tippy, Pink Fish TLC, Fashion Mews, Cutester, Strayin but, now am thinking of passing on the collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd rather get more stuff from Grand Duo but, you never know. I might run out of determination 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Don't know if i was missed but i wasn't around yesterday and most of today. Anyways i am back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You think ??!! Any one of us goes amiss and the rest always know who's missing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's called Bimbo-love hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm glad you're back


----------



## Okami08 (Apr 18, 2009)

May I be a bimbo?  I only have one dazzleglass, but I was willing to risk life and limb trying to drive to Denver (from Colorado Springs) in blizzardy conditions to try to see the new dazzleglasses. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I didn't make it, unfortunately - I stopped at the Outlets at Castle Rock to visit the CCO on my way up and I heard the phone call they got announcing an early close of the whole shopping center.  The guy there told me that they pretty much only ever shut down if they believe the interstate is shutting down in one direction or other (north, in this case) so I had to turn back.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 18, 2009)

That's some stunt for dazzleglasses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yes, you may be a Bimbo ...


----------



## Susanne (Apr 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Okami08* 

 
_May I be a bimbo?  I only have one dazzleglass, but I was willing to risk life and limb trying to drive to Denver (from Colorado Springs) in blizzardy conditions to try to see the new dazzleglasses. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I didn't make it, unfortunately - I stopped at the Outlets at Castle Rock to visit the CCO on my way up and I heard the phone call they got announcing an early close of the whole shopping center.  The guy there told me that they pretty much only ever shut down if they believe the interstate is shutting down in one direction or other (north, in this case) so I had to turn back. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 






 I will add you to our list


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 18, 2009)

Good morning bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and welcome Okami08!


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 18, 2009)

Good Morning Bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Okami08


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 18, 2009)

Guys, I was thinking of getting something from Lush yesterday but, then I thought I'd rather ask you guys first and then get it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've never been there before but, I'd love some nice-smelling body washes. What do you guys recommend ?


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 18, 2009)

I've never been to Lush. But I really want to try some Products...

Sorry, no good help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Watch the Videos from MakeupByTiffany on Youtube. She loves them and has many Reviews


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 18, 2009)

Hmm, okie, I'll check that from home then ....


----------



## Susanne (Apr 18, 2009)

Good morning!!

Oh, Lush is a great shop! It is hard to stand the smell of all the products there, but they look delicious


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 18, 2009)

Hehe, yea, but I saw so many reviews for them here. I thought I'm always looking for yummy body washes, why not try there


----------



## nunu (Apr 18, 2009)

Anvika i LOVE Lush!!

Check out:
Snow fairy shower gel

Honey i washed the kids <---------------
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 favorite product ever!!

Also their jelly soaps are amazing!! I used to have a pink one (forgot the name) it's divine...

And the bath bombs are lovely..you only need a tiny but but if you leave them in a basket in your room or bathroom, it will smell soooo nice!!!!!

Can you tell how much i LOVE LUSH??


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 18, 2009)

Yea, I can tell how you luuurrrrve LUSH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for the tips girl. I'm definitely gonna be checking these the next time I'm there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you remember anything else, keep telling me


----------



## nunu (Apr 18, 2009)

I sure would 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Try browsing their website though, that might help..the staff is lovely too and very helpful. do you have LUSH in India??


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 18, 2009)

Yup, we have Lush In India 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I always get super-confused in stores no matter what so, it's always better for me to know stuff in advance so, I kinda know what am looking for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Let me try to find the site and peek in ....I just checked their site and didn't find the products you listed, for India. I'll just go to the store and buy stuff off of there, that'll be more fun too. The products look so "eatable"


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 18, 2009)

We have Lush about 11 or 12 years ago. It lasted for 2 or 3 years only and then Lush closed all its shops here. I remember the fragrance in the shop was very strong and I looked at all the soaps with amazement. It was fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jeanette, I saw the nail polish swatch you posted comparing Pink-Rox-E from China Glaze and Cassi from ZOYA. I like the colour a lot and since I can't order Zoya but can order ChG, which collection is Pink-Rox-E from?


----------



## Okami08 (Apr 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_





 That's some stunt for dazzleglasses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yes, you may be a Bimbo ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





 I will add you to our list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Good morning bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and welcome Okami08!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Good Morning Bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Okami08_

 
Yay!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Thanks for the welcomes!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_We have Lush about 11 or 12 years ago. It lasted for 2 or 3 years only and then Lush closed all its shops here. I remember the fragrance in the shop was very strong and I looked at all the soaps with amazement. It was fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jeanette, I saw the nail polish swatch you posted comparing Pink-Rox-E from China Glaze and Cassi from ZOYA. I like the colour a lot and since I can't order Zoya but can order ChG, which collection is Pink-Rox-E from?_

 
It is from the China Glaze Surf Collection from 2007 I think but I am not sure if it is still available. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I found it on ebay where I buy ZOYA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 too.


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 19, 2009)

My newest FOTD. I am wearing Impassioned Lipstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Purple Eyes + Impassioned Lips*


----------



## Susanne (Apr 19, 2009)

Yagmur, gorgeous pics!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 19, 2009)

Thank you, Susanne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You should check Impassioned, it's gorgeous


----------



## nunu (Apr 19, 2009)

Ooooh Yagmur you look gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 19, 2009)

Thank you, Nora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When will we see a new FOTD from you? Maybe with your Hello Kitty Goodies


----------



## nunu (Apr 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Thank you, Nora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When will we see a new FOTD from you? Maybe with your Hello Kitty Goodies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You're welcome hun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you, I'll try to post something soon!!


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 19, 2009)

^^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Good Night you all


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 20, 2009)

Yagmur, you wear bright pinks and purples very well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love these colours too but I don't pull them off very well but I'll keep trying.


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 20, 2009)

Good Morning Bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thank you, MissQQ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's Time to go to University for me. See you all later


----------



## Susanne (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Thank you, Susanne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You should check Impassioned, it's gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I will think about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good morning, have a great day!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 After seeing Yagmur's beautiful FOTD, am thinking if I was wrong in passing on the Blonde MSF. I was getting it for 35$, I don't know, it just seemed unfair to pay that much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Damn, PMS makes you feel like everything is the end of the world 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyhow, I'm gonna get a hair cut soon, maybe this weekend ... My hair, as you've seen on FB, is wavy. What do you guys suggest ? What look should I go for ?


----------



## lba619 (Apr 20, 2009)

_Hello from Texas! Please add me to the list! I'm a newbie and can't wait to join in on the fun!_


----------



## nunu (Apr 20, 2009)

Morning everyone!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 20, 2009)

Morning bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am still so tired! Mondays...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey Nora, Jeanette!


----------



## nunu (Apr 20, 2009)

How was everyone's weekend?


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 20, 2009)

Mine was one day long ... By the time I woke up, it was afternoon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had a great Sunday though!


----------



## nunu (Apr 20, 2009)

Awww,


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 20, 2009)

Hee hee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How was yours ?


----------



## nunu (Apr 20, 2009)

It was ok...relaxing at home lol


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 20, 2009)

Kitty Kouture won't launch in India!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How cool is that ??!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Kitty Kouture won't launch in India!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How cool is that ??!!_

 





Your wallet thinks this is fantastic! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I am sorry!


----------



## nunu (Apr 20, 2009)

It didn't launch here either and i am glad it didn't lol.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 20, 2009)

@ Nora!! Yea, I get it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks Jeanette! The next collection is supposed to be Creme Team ... What did you guys get from that one ?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 20, 2009)

Lavender Whip l/s!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






And Petit Indulcence c/g


----------



## nunu (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_





 @ Nora!! Yea, I get it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks Jeanette! The next collection is supposed to be Creme Team ... What did you guys get from that one ?_

 
Hehehe, my purse was super happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got 4 cremsheen glasses, no lipsticks lol.
partial to pink
creme anglaise
melt in your mouth
petite indulgence.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 20, 2009)

Yea well, everyone's raving about Lavender Whip ... I want MAC to wind up HK coz I'm not buying it and replace it with Creme Team NOW


----------



## nunu (Apr 20, 2009)

It's strange that HK is released before Cremeteam. it should've been the other way round lol.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 20, 2009)

What can we say ? It's all upside down here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want Creme Team, I want Creme Team


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I will think about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good morning, have a great day!_

 







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Hey guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 After seeing Yagmur's beautiful FOTD, am thinking if I was wrong in passing on the Blonde MSF. I was getting it for 35$, I don't know, it just seemed unfair to pay that much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Damn, PMS makes you feel like everything is the end of the world 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyhow, I'm gonna get a hair cut soon, maybe this weekend ... My hair, as you've seen on FB, is wavy. What do you guys suggest ? What look should I go for ?_

 
Thank you, Babe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 I think Redhead is the most beautiful of all 3 MSF! I haven't got it because it doesn't show up on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lba619* 

 
_Hello from Texas! Please add me to the list! I'm a newbie and can't wait to join in on the fun!_

 
Welcome lba619 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_





 @ Nora!! Yea, I get it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks Jeanette! The next collection is supposed to be Creme Team ... *What did you guys get from that one ?*_

 
Nothing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am still @ University and have to stay here for 4 more hours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want to go Home!!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 20, 2009)

I didn't get anything from Creme Team too. 

It's Monday night here. I'm exhausted. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I was satisfied just to hold the Kitty Kouture compact in my palm. It is beautiful but I rather save my money for other collections.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Kitty Kouture won't launch in India!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How cool is that ??!!_

 
I am sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You should have get the chance to look at it


----------



## Susanne (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_The next collection is supposed to be Creme Team ... What did you guys get from that one ?_

 
I got l/g Petite Indulgence


----------



## Heiaken (Apr 20, 2009)

We didn't get Kitty Kouture either, ot Cream Team for the matter (the lipglosses that is).

I got a few np's in the mail today, China Glaze's For Audrey and Recycle and also Zoya base and top coat. Too bad the Zoya basecoat was broken, this what happened to it: mustaa kajalia - black kohl: kynsilakka


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_We didn't get Kitty Kouture either, ot Cream Team for the matter (the lipglosses that is).

I got a few np's in the mail today, China Glaze's For Audrey and Recycle and also Zoya base and top coat. *Too bad the Zoya basecoat was broken*, this what happened to it: mustaa kajalia - black kohl: kynsilakka



_

 





 I am so sorry!


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 20, 2009)

Im so upset and just fuming right now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When I got home from a freelancing appointment yesterday I put my brush belt on my bed, and I left to spend the night at my boyfriends house - so I closed my door, as I always do, because we have a 6 month old golden retriever who likes to put things in her mouth and chew on them. I came home today - and four of my brushes, an HK quad, and a nars duo were ruined. The HK quad and the nars duo are still useable, but the 188, 252, crown brush fan brush, and smashbox double ended liner brush were all destroyed. My 217 and 187 also have marks in them but they are still presentable. This is my career guys, these are my tools, these are my prized possessions... sure its only makeup but they are important to me!

I've told my mom 1000 times about this, that my door needs to stay closed, and this has happened before... shes so forgetful and careless about these things, this has happened many other times.

Im just so upset. And now I have to go to MAC and replace these brushes since I have three freelancing appointments this week and these are all brushes I use on a regular basis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So any profit I was making this week has disappeared... I have to shell out probably close to 100 dollars.

Sigh.

And what really frustrates me is I know my mom, and I know she doesn't even think, I could tell her a hundred times and even cry over it and it would still happen the next week. She just thinks everythings always fine and dandy and doesn't ever consider anyone elses feelings or things.


----------



## lba619 (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Im so upset and just fuming right now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When I got home from a freelancing appointment yesterday I put my brush belt on my bed, and I left to spend the night at my boyfriends house - so I closed my door, as I always do, because we have a 6 month old golden retriever who likes to put things in her mouth and chew on them. I came home today - and four of my brushes, an HK quad, and a nars duo were ruined. The HK quad and the nars duo are still useable, but the 188, 252, crown brush fan brush, and smashbox double ended liner brush were all destroyed. My 217 and 187 also have marks in them but they are still presentable. This is my career guys, these are my tools, these are my prized possessions... sure its only makeup but they are important to me!

I've told my mom 1000 times about this, that my door needs to stay closed, and this has happened before... shes so forgetful and careless about these things, this has happened many other times.

Im just so upset. And now I have to go to MAC and replace these brushes since I have three freelancing appointments this week and these are all brushes I use on a regular basis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So any profit I was making this week has disappeared... I have to shell out probably close to 100 dollars.

Sigh.

And what really frustrates me is I know my mom, and I know she doesn't even think, I could tell her a hundred times and even cry over it and it would still happen the next week. She just thinks everythings always fine and dandy and doesn't ever consider anyone elses feelings or things._

 
I'm so sorry this happened to you. The only suggestion is to lock everything up, but I know this sucks. I wish talking to your Mom would make a difference, but it sounds like it wouldn't. Don't depend on her or anyone else to respect your things, in the future you have to watch out for yourself. I know this sucks, but take care of no. 1. Again, I'm sorry.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_








Thank you, Babe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 I think Redhead is the most beautiful of all 3 MSF! I haven't got it because it doesn't show up on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nothing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am still @ University and have to stay here for 4 more hours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want to go Home!!!_

 
Yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now, I'm happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank God, I got Redhead! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_I didn't get anything from Creme Team too. 

It's Monday night here. I'm exhausted. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was satisfied just to hold the Kitty Kouture compact in my palm. It is beautiful but I rather save my money for other collections._

 





 I wanted to hold it too!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I am sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You should have get the chance to look at it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's right! I just wanted to see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I got l/g Petite Indulgence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm gonna check out all you guys' suggestions


----------



## Susanne (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Im so upset and just fuming right now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When I got home from a freelancing appointment yesterday I put my brush belt on my bed, and I left to spend the night at my boyfriends house - so I closed my door, as I always do, because we have a 6 month old golden retriever who likes to put things in her mouth and chew on them. I came home today - and four of my brushes, an HK quad, and a nars duo were ruined. The HK quad and the nars duo are still useable, but the 188, 252, crown brush fan brush, and smashbox double ended liner brush were all destroyed. My 217 and 187 also have marks in them but they are still presentable. This is my career guys, these are my tools, these are my prized possessions... sure its only makeup but they are important to me!
_

 
Oh, no!! I am soo sorry this has happened to you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I hope you can replace everything. And always stow away your makeup!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lba619* 

 
_I'm so sorry this happened to you. The only suggestion is to lock everything up, but I know this sucks. I wish talking to your Mom would make a difference, but it sounds like it wouldn't. Don't depend on her or anyone else to respect your things, in the future you have to watch out for yourself. I know this sucks, but take care of no. 1. Again, I'm sorry._

 





 You'll just have to keep things under lock and key. I'm sorry though this happened 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope you make profits pretty soon and treat yourself to some more make-up without any issues


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 21, 2009)

Its the price I pay for having an adorable 6 month old golden retriever. I couldn't be mad at her even for a second


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 21, 2009)

@ Bp :


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 21, 2009)

Good Morning Bimbos  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How is everyone doing?


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 21, 2009)

Hey Yagmur!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 21, 2009)

I am so sorry Alexa! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Good morning bimbos! Today no coffee but green tea.


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 21, 2009)

Hey Anvika


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 21, 2009)

for Jeanette! Good girl ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How're you feeling now Yagmur ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for you!


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_I am so sorry Alexa! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Good morning bimbos! T*oday no coffee but green tea.*



_

 
Great, but why no Coffee for our Coffee junkie? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am with you. I had no coffee today. Just apple tea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_





 for Jeanette! Good girl ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How're you feeling now Yagmur ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for you!_

 
I am better now. Thanks for asking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How are you today?


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm good and so glad Mothers' Day is coming, yay! I'm gonna give my mom the Mirango Body Butter I bought for her the other day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You guys turning green ... I like it!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Great, but why no Coffee for our Coffee junkie? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am with you. I had no coffee today. Just apple tea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
In the last days I always had a heartburn after coffee and it didn't really go away during the day. I think I might had too much sour stuff so that I will skip coffee for a couple of days. Also I will eat more cucumber because its more alkaline and helps with too much acid in the body. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_I'm good and so glad Mothers' Day is coming, yay! I'm gonna give my mom the Mirango Body Butter I bought for her the other day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*You guys turning green ... I like it!*



_


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_I'm good and so glad Mothers' Day is coming, yay! I'm gonna give my mom the Mirango Body Butter I bought for her the other day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





You guys turning green ... I like it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am exited for Mothers Day, I wished I could be with my Mom + my Family then. But she is 900 km away from me


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 21, 2009)

It is so hot here these days! Man, stepping out feels like stepping into the oven 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How is it in Germany ?


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_I am exited for Mothers Day, I wished I could be with my Mom + my Family then. But she is 900 km away from me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 It's alright hun ...The next time you see her, ask her to love you doubly .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What will you be getting for her ?


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_In the last days I always had a heartburn after coffee and it didn't really go away during the day. I think I might had too much sour stuff so that I will skip coffee for a couple of days. Also I will eat more cucumber because its more alkaline and helps with too much acid in the body. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh I know that so well. I don't have a gallbladder by birth and I have heartburn nearly every Day. Well, my Medication is helping a lot


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_It is so hot here these days! Man, stepping out feels like stepping into the oven 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How is it in Germany ?_

 




It's warm and springy but not that hot. Girl that's Germany 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_





 It's alright hun ...The next time you see her, ask her to love you doubly .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What will you be getting for her ?_

 
Yes, I hope to see my Family soon. I don't know what to get for my Mom. She doesn't wear Makeup and she doesn't like perfumes. It's hard to choose Presents for her. Maybe a new Bag, or a purse. I don't know. I'll sent her Flowers, maybe a Sunflower - she likes them


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Oh I know that so well. I don't have a gallbladder by birth and I have heartburn nearly every Day. Well, my Medication is helping a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wow, gall bladder is a useless organ anyhow ... My mom had to be operated when a stone developed in it ... You're lucky that way, be happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_




It's warm and springy but not that hot. Girl that's Germany 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes, I hope to see my Family soon. I don't know what to get for my Mom. She doesn't wear Makeup and she doesn't like perfumes. It's hard to choose Presents for her. Maybe a new Bag, or a purse. I don't know. I'll sent her Flowers, maybe a Sunflower - she likes them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 I wanna move to Germany!!

Yea, send her flowers and a cake ... That would be nice ... I gifted my mom a perfume on mom dad's wedding anniversary and she uses it everyday


----------



## nunu (Apr 21, 2009)

Alexa, I am so sorry about that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hey Yagmur, Anvika and Jeanette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Guys, i have posted an new topic in Specktra's group on Face Book so that we keep it active. Please if you have the time, check out the topics and respond. Thank you.


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Wow, gall bladder is a useless organ anyhow ... My mom had to be operated when a stone developed in it ... You're lucky that way, be happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
True, you can live without a gall bladder. But it causes Heartburn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_





 I wanna move to Germany!!_

 
Oh, yes. Come here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Yea, send her flowers and a cake ... That would be nice ... I gifted my mom a perfume on mom dad's wedding anniversary and she uses it everyday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My Mom loves Flowers, her Garden and her Roses are her Babies


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 21, 2009)

Hey Nora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll take a look, now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Where are all the Bimbos? I miss our Moxy Girl and Jenn, Rbella and all the others...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Alexa, I am so sorry about that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hey Yagmur, Anvika and Jeanette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Guys, i have posted an new topic in Specktra's group on Face Book so that we keep it active. Please if you have the time, check out the topics and respond. Thank you._

 
Hey Nora ... I'll check the topics from home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_True, you can live without a gall bladder. But it causes Heartburn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, yes. Come here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My Mom loves Flowers, her Garden and her Roses are her Babies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh, I'm sorry about the heart burn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish I could come there ... Get me a job there and I'll fly down 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cool then ... It's decided what she gets on her day


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Oh, I'm sorry about the heart burn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish I could come there ... Get me a job there and I'll fly down 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cool then ... It's decided what she gets on her day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Okay, where do you want to live, what do you want to work?


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Okay, where do you want to live, what do you want to work? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 I wanna be your next door neighbour .... I am a Software Tester ....


----------



## nunu (Apr 21, 2009)

I wish i can move to Europe permanently lol


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 21, 2009)

^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yea, let's go!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_In the last days I always had a heartburn after coffee and it didn't really go away during the day. I think I might had too much sour stuff so that I will skip coffee for a couple of days. Also I will *eat more cucumber because its more alkaline and helps with too much acid in the body. *










_

 
Thanks for the tip, Jeanette! Take care! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Oh I know that so well. *I don't have a gallbladder by birth and I have heartburn nearly every Day.* *Well, my Medication is helping a lot*



_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_True, you can live without a gall bladder. But it causes Heartburn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yagmur, I'm sorry to hear that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Why is it that not having a gall bladder will cause heartburn?  

I had my gall bladder removed in May two years ago when a stone developed. I had very bad stomach pains and heartburns and finally after lots of medications, a gastroscope and an ultrasound scan I had an operation to remove my gall bladder. My digestion is very bad till today and I have bad heartburn and bloatedness. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What medication helps? Liquid antacid or H+ inhibitors?


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_





 I wanna be your next door neighbour .... I am a Software Tester .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
When do you want to move here? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I wish i can move to Europe permanently lol_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yea, let's go!!_

 










 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_*Yagmur, I'm sorry to hear that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Why is it that not having a gall bladder will cause heartburn?* 

I had my gall bladder removed in May two years ago when a stone developed. I had very bad stomach pains and heartburns and finally after lots of medications, a gastroscope and an ultrasound scan I had an operation to remove my gall bladder. My digestion is very bad till today and I have bad heartburn and bloatedness. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*What medication helps? Liquid antacid or H+ inhibitors?*_

 
I don't know why, but I think it is the combination of not having a gall bladde + acid reflux, that causes my heartburn. But it's also coming from stress and wrong food.

I've tried so many different medications. What really helps a lot is "Pantozol 40mg" antacid/pill. Active Ingredient is Pantropazol. Have you tried this one?


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 21, 2009)

^^ Thanks, Yagmur. I have never tried it but I will ask my doctor about it the next time I see him. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do you take this tablet once a day? 

It is difficult for me to know what food I can take and what I can't. I dislike the sour taste in my mouth after eating. 

The weather is glorious here these few days. I love it. There is lots of sunshine and breeze. It also rains a little and after that, more sunshine.


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 22, 2009)

Im soooooooooooooo hungry. I just needed to put that out there for all of you guys! haha.

I did my first event for Make Up For Ever today! What a freaking fantastic thing it was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I did eye makeup non stop for two hours - gotta love it.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 22, 2009)

Morning guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How are y'all ? I placed my first ever China Glaze order last night "accidentally" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_When do you want to move here? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














_

 
How about ASAP ?


----------



## bis (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Im soooooooooooooo hungry. I just needed to put that out there for all of you guys! haha.

I did my first event for Make Up For Ever today! What a freaking fantastic thing it was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I did eye makeup non stop for two hours - gotta love it._

 
Sounds good. Are there any MUFE e/s you can recommend (except the #92)?


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_Sounds good. Are there any MUFE e/s you can recommend (except the #92)?_

 

For sure! What color families are your favorite?


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_^^ Thanks, Yagmur. I have never tried it but I will ask my doctor about it the next time I see him. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Do you take this tablet once a day? 

It is difficult for me to know what food I can take and what I can't. I dislike the sour taste in my mouth after eating._

 
Yes, every Day even if I don't have heartburn. Sometimes, if it's too bad I take two on one Day.

You have to check whats bad for you. It's different from Person to Person. I always get a heartburn from Orange Juice, Citrus Fruits, Fast Food and greasy Food. Many other people get heartburn from chocolate, coffee and spicy food.

If it's to bad it helps me to eat a piece of dry bread or natural yoghurt and constantly eating is very important 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_I did my first event for Make Up For Ever today! What a freaking fantastic thing it was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I did eye makeup non stop for two hours - gotta love it._

 





 Alexa, that sounds great.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Morning guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How are y'all ? I placed my first ever China Glaze order last night "accidentally" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Morning everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've a bad headache, silly weather changes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, I really want to try China Glaze. Tell us how it is


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 22, 2009)

Sure, but the site is weird. They didn't let me see the shipping. Infact, it's like they're gonna pack the stuff and before sending it off for shipping, mail me and ask me to choose which one I want ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think it'll take sometime. Have mailed the Cust care though ... I'll tell you whatever comes off of it .... The site I used was head2toebeauty.com


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Yes, every Day even if I don't have heartburn. Sometimes, if it's too bad I take two on one Day.

You have to check whats bad for you. It's different from Person to Person. I always get a heartburn from Orange Juice, Citrus Fruits, Fast Food and greasy Food. Many other people get heartburn from chocolate, coffee and spicy food.

If it's to bad it helps me to eat a piece of dry bread or natural yoghurt and constantly eating is very important 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I've a bad headache, silly weather changes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
I hope your headache go away soon.

Thanks, I appreciate all the tips. I am learning what is bad for me. I get bad reflux when I take Panadol and it causes me to cough for about 30mins. 
I like chocolates, I can't give them up.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_I did my first event for Make Up For Ever today! What a freaking fantastic thing it was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I did eye makeup non stop for two hours - gotta love it._

 
Yay! That is so great Alexa! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Morning guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How are y'all ? I placed my first ever China Glaze order last night "accidentally" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oops. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Yes, every Day even if I don't have heartburn. Sometimes, if it's too bad I take two on one Day.

You have to check whats bad for you. It's different from Person to Person. I always get a heartburn from Orange Juice, Citrus Fruits, Fast Food and greasy Food. Many other people get heartburn from chocolate, coffee and spicy food.

If it's to bad it helps me to eat a piece of dry bread or natural yoghurt and constantly eating is very important 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Alexa, that sounds great.


Morning everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*I've a bad headache, silly weather changes*





Oh, I really want to try China Glaze. Tell us how it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too. Always when the weather changes I get a headache. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yagmur, you need to try China Glaze! (and ZOYA *cough*) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now I am the second day on green tea in the morning and my tummy quite likes it. I don't get a heartburn like I used to in the last couple of weeks where I drank two large cups of coffee before breakfast.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Sure, but the site is weird. They didn't let me see the shipping. Infact, it's like they're gonna pack the stuff and before sending it off for shipping, mail me and ask me to choose which one I want ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think it'll take sometime. Have mailed the Cust care though ... I'll tell you whatever comes off of it .... The site I used was head2toebeauty.com_

 





 I think they will send you an updated invoice with the actual shipping costs and then you can cancel or say ok and then they will charge your CC and ship the stuff. 
Is that correct, bis?


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_
Oops. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yagmur, you need to try China Glaze! (and ZOYA *cough*) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now I am the second day on green tea in the morning and my tummy quite likes it. I don't get a heartburn like I used to in the last couple of weeks where I drank two large cups of coffee before breakfast.








 I think they will send you an updated invoice with the actual shipping costs and then you can cancel or say ok and then they will charge your CC and ship the stuff. 
Is that correct, bis? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Yea, "oops" would define it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm glad you're liking green tea better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Whatever is healthy and tastes good, is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really hope that's their procedure cause like all accidents I'd like to change something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm waiting for their reply mail though. The nail colours by themselves were 2.99$ each.


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_I hope your headache go away soon.

Thanks, I appreciate all the tips. I am learning what is bad for me. I get bad reflux when I take Panadol and it causes me to cough for about 30mins. 
I like chocolates, I can't give them up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes, it the best to watch yourself and notice what's bad for you and what's not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really loved fresh Orange Juice in the Morning, but I can't stand it. I get a really bad heartburn, if I drink any and it doesn't go away for Days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Me too. Always when the weather changes I get a headache. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yagmur, you need to try China Glaze! (and ZOYA *cough*) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now I am the second day on green tea in the morning and my tummy quite likes it. I don't get a heartburn like I used to in the last couple of weeks where I drank two large cups of coffee before breakfast._

 
I hate it, if the weather changes so radically from Sunshine to Rain to Storm to Sunshine...

Sorry, that you get a heartburn from Coffee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I will try it for sure. What do you like better?! Zoya, China Glaze or OPI?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_I really hope that's their procedure cause like all accidents I'd like to change something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm waiting for their reply mail though. *The nail colours by themselves were 2.99$ each.*_

 





 That's a good price. Have to see what the shipping costs...


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes, it the best to watch yourself and notice what's bad for you and what's not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*I really loved fresh Orange Juice in the Morning, but I can't stand it. I get a really bad heartburn, if I drink any and it doesn't go away for Days*



_

 








 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_I hate it, if the weather changes so radically from Sunshine to Rain to Storm to Sunshine..._

 
Me too. I just took two aspirin and I hope the headache goes away very fast because I can't focus on anything when I am having such a bad headache.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Sorry, that you get a heartburn from Coffee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I will try it for sure. What do you like better?! Zoya, China Glaze or OPI?







 That's a good price. Have to see what the shipping costs..._

 
Hmm.. all three brands work on my nails but right now I am all over ZOYA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What I don't like - but many others love - about OPI is their wide brush. My nailbeds aren't really wide and the wide brush is wider than the nail of my pinky.. so that sucks.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 22, 2009)

Yea, shipping makes all the difference really 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope it's not much! Okie, guys is it true that Moonriver can be used as a dupe for Blonde ? What about Perfect Topping ? Am such an MSF fool


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 22, 2009)

Jeanette, I hope your headache is gone now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Green tea is yummy. It is very delicious if you add sugar and chill it, but that is a less healthy version. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm still waiting for my package of nail polishes consisting of 1 ChG, 1 Essie and 2 OPIs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is the first time I'm trying ChG and Essie. One day I will try Zoya. They look very beautiful.

Yagmur, I know. The discomfort doesn't go away for days, sometimes it lasts a week or two for me. 

Your mum will be happy to get the sunflower since she likes them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My mum doesn't like makeup, perfumes or flowers. Maybe I'll get her a watch when it is her birthday this September.


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Yea, shipping makes all the difference really 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope it's not much! Okie, guys is it true that Moonriver can be used as a dupe for Blonde ? What about Perfect Topping ? Am such an MSF fool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Moonriver and Blonde don't look the same on me. I have Blonde but not Moonriver and PT. I tried Moonriver at the counter and it is just a glittery highlighter. Blonde shows up on me as a rose pink. Perfect Topping is a pale peach highlighter.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 22, 2009)

^^ Miss QQ, what is your complexion ? That might help a bit ... I haven't tried any of these since Blonde never came here and MR and PT haven't come yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have Redhead right now and all I want now is a pink beautiful MSF/ blush ....


----------



## bis (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_For sure! What color families are your favorite?_

 
Proud member of Team Purple and Team Grey, also like blues and greens. Oh, and I already have #92. 
And I do not like browns 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hmm, and I am up to try new stuff. Black hair, green-brown eyes and NC15


----------



## bis (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





 I think they will send you an updated invoice with the actual shipping costs and then you can cancel or say ok and then they will charge your CC and ship the stuff. 
Is that correct, bis? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Yes, they do.


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_^^ Miss QQ, what is your complexion ? That might help a bit ... I haven't tried any of these since Blonde never came here and MR and PT haven't come yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have Redhead right now and all I want now is a pink beautiful MSF/ blush .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm NC20/25.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 23, 2009)

News guys, I had to cancel my CHG order cause the shipping was more than the order was!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No fair! I'm gonna try again with maybe just 1 or 2 products. Let's see how much the shipping comes to. This is horrible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I so wanted to try CHG!! Man


----------



## bis (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_News guys, I had to cancel my CHG order cause the shipping was more than the order was!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No fair! I'm gonna try again with maybe just 1 or 2 products. Let's see how much the shipping comes to. This is horrible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I so wanted to try CHG!! Man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It wouldn't surprise me if the shipping would not go down a lot. You can also try 8ty8beauty.com. For Europe they wanted $15 for shipping for max 6 bottles  of polish. Does that sound cheaper?
Do you have off of work today?


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_It wouldn't surprise me if the shipping would not go down a lot. You can also try 8ty8beauty.com. For Europe they wanted $15 for shipping for max 6 bottles  of polish. Does that sound cheaper?
Do you have off of work today?_

 
Oh man! 15$ sounds a lil better than what they have ... I'll try this other site as well ... Thanks hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't have an off ... I'm just always on Specktra


----------



## bis (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Oh man! 15$ sounds a lil better than what they have ... I'll try this other site as well ... Thanks hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't have an off ... I'm just always on Specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No prob, whatever makes you get your China Glaze fix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Which polishes are on your list?


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 23, 2009)

*www.8ty8Beauty.com is currently not receiving any online order. All orders      received before April 6th 2009 will be processed accordingly. Your credit      card will only be charged when your order is processed and ready to ship.* *      Online      shopping will very soon. If you have any      question please call us at 1-631-666-5810. *​ *      Thank you for shopping with us.*

*



*My friggin luck!!​


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_No prob, whatever makes you get your China Glaze fix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Which polishes are on your list?_

 
The "accidental" list was :-

Emotion
Unplugged
Tree Hugger
Paper Chasing
Joy
Blue Island Iced Tea

Given a chance, I'd like to replace some of these with other 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 options


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Hmm.. all three brands work on my nails but right now I am all over ZOYA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What I don't like - but many others love - about OPI is their wide brush. My nailbeds aren't really wide and the wide brush is wider than the nail of my pinky.. so that sucks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You enabler. Now I have to try OPI, China Glaze and ZOYA. Have you anything else to tell me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Yagmur, I know. The discomfort doesn't go away for days, sometimes it lasts a week or two for me._

 




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Your mum will be happy to get the sunflower since she likes them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My mum doesn't like makeup, perfumes or flowers. Maybe I'll get her a watch when it is her birthday this September._

 
Yes my Mom loves Flowers, especially Sunflowers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A watch is a good Present. My Mom doesn't wear watches...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_News guys, I had to cancel my CHG order cause the shipping was more than the order was!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No fair! I'm gonna try again with maybe just 1 or 2 products. Let's see how much the shipping comes to. This is horrible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I so wanted to try CHG!! Man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 








 That's not fair. 
I wished we could get all the beautiful things from the US as well in the rest of the world...

*Morning Bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



how is everyone doing today?*


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_








 That's not fair. 
I wished we could get all the beautiful things from the US as well in the rest of the world...

*Morning Bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



how is everyone doing today?*_

 





 I wish we could also get all the pretty things without having to pay a leg and an arm for shipping!

How's your day been so far Yagmur ? By the way, what do you think about my question regarding Blonde, Moon River and Perfect Topping ?


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_





 I wish we could also get all the pretty things without having to pay a leg and an arm for shipping!

How's your day been so far Yagmur ? By the way, what do you think about my question regarding Blonde, Moon River and Perfect Topping ?_

 
Great thank you. The weather here is crazy today. We have Sun, Rain, Storm and Hail in turns 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Good Question. I haven't seen Perfect Topping yet. But I think if you've missed Blonde, Moon River could be a good alternate.

Do you want a Highlighter or a Pink Blush?! I am NC 30/35 and I have Love Rock from Grand Duos and I love it. It's perfect. If you apply it with a light Hand it's a beautiful Highlighter and if you do a little more its a perfect glowy Blush


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 23, 2009)

See the comparison here http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/n...5/index48.html

Check Post # 1198. I'm about NC 15-20.  They couldn't match me properly the last time I went cause I had a mild sunburn and my face had turned reddish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 God only knows what will happen to me, am such a sucker for MSFs, blush/ highlighter I want them all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Silly me!

That's nice weather ... All we have is Sun, Sun and some more Sun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And our office is freezing, it's only AC, AC and AC!


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_See the comparison here http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/n...5/index48.html

Check Post # 1198. I'm about NC 15-20.  They couldn't match me properly the last time I went cause I had a mild sunburn and my face had turned reddish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 God only knows what will happen to me, am such a sucker for MSFs, blush/ highlighter I want them all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Silly me!_

 
I don't know, many people didn't liked the Grand Duos. But I loved them, all of them are so pretty. I've got so much other things from the perm Pro Line that I could just afford one of them. But anyways I loooooove Love Rock, please check it if you can 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And if you're NC 15/20 Moon river would look gorgeous on you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_That's nice weather ... All we have is Sun, Sun and some more Sun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And our office is freezing, it's only AC, AC and AC! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I can send you some Rain, or Storm if you want


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_I don't know, many people didn't liked the Grand Duos. But I loved them, all of them are so pretty. I've got so much other things from the perm Pro Line that I could just afford one of them. But anyways I loooooove Love Rock, please check it if you can 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And if you're NC 15/20 Moon river would look gorgeous on you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can send you some Rain, or Storm if you want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know, right! After seeing the Grand Duo swatches, I was literally drooling ... They are all soooo pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish I had more money! I love Love Rock too ... Once it releases here, I'll check it for sure but, for now, there's this great deal am getting for Blonde and Moon River so I might take both of those ... Let's see ... Waiting for a reply ...

I want rain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You have lots of home work today ?


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_I know, right! After seeing the Grand Duo swatches, I was literally drooling ... They are all soooo pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish I had more money! I love Love Rock too ... Once it releases here, I'll check it for sure but, for now, there's this great deal am getting for Blonde and Moon River so I might take both of those ... Let's see ... Waiting for a reply ...

I want rain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You have lots of home work today ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What a great Deal, fingers crossed for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes, but I am lazy today. Bad weather outside makes me lazy for Homework 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How much was your Shipping Costs? And how much Nailpolishes did you order?!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_What a great Deal, fingers crossed for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes, but I am lazy today. Bad weather outside makes me lazy for Homework 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How much was your Shipping Costs? And how much Nailpolishes did you order?!_

 
Thanks hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope I get it though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yea, such weather does make you lazy!

Well, if you order 6 CHG polishes, the product price will be 17.94$ and add to that the ridiculous shipping rates .... 30$, 35$ and blah blah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've cancelled this order and will try again later with just 1 or 2 products, let's see how that turns out. It's a weight based measure.


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Thanks hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope I get it though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yea, such weather does make you lazy!

Well, if you order 6 CHG polishes, the product price will be 17.94$ and add to that the ridiculous shipping rates .... 30$, 35$ and blah blah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've cancelled this order and will try again later with just 1 or 2 products, let's see how that turns out. It's a weight based measure._

 
Ouch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Why does shipping always cost so much?!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Ouch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Why does shipping always cost so much?!_

 
Hello bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nailpolishes are pretty heavy and the shipping gets more expensive because of that. Also they need to be packed very safe and well because of the glass bottles. 

Its still cheaper to order them in the US than to buy them in Germany where one OPi bottle is about 12 to 15 Euros (without shipping of course).


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Ouch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Why does shipping always cost so much?!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Hello bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nailpolishes are pretty heavy and the shipping gets more expensive because of that. Also they need to be packed very safe and well because of the glass bottles. 

Its still cheaper to order them in the US than to buy them in Germany where one OPi bottle is about 12 to 15 Euros (without shipping of course). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yea, those bottles are like 14ml ones. That will be heavy and when it's 6 bottles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The nail polish price alone was good. Man, I wish we had CHG here ....!

Am getting addicted to the swatches threads


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Hello bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nailpolishes are pretty heavy and the shipping gets more expensive because of that. Also they need to be packed very safe and well because of the glass bottles. 

Its still cheaper to order them in the US than to buy them in Germany where one OPi bottle is about 12 to 15 Euros (without shipping of course). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Jeanette

True, a bottle OPI costs 15-16 Euros @ Ludwig Beck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll take look at them tomorrow and write down, which ones I like and after that I'll order from Internet


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_





 Jeanette

True, a bottle OPI costs 15-16 Euros @ Ludwig Beck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll take look at them tomorrow and write down, which ones I like and after that I'll order from Internet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Smart Yagmur at work again people!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_





 Jeanette

True, a bottle OPI costs 15-16 Euros @ Ludwig Beck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah this is crazy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_I'll take look at them tomorrow and write down, which ones I like and after that I'll order from Internet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sounds like you have a plan! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can highly recommend the blog from scrangie and also this database for 
nailpolishes nailgal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry for the wallet damage they will cause.


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Smart Yagmur at work again people!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Sounds like you have a plan! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can highly recommend the blog from scrangie and also this database for 
nailpolishes nailgal._

 
Thank you, Jeanette. You always know the best Websites 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Sorry for the wallet damage they will cause. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You enabler


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Thank you, Jeanette. You always know the best Websites 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 








 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_You enabler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Meee? Naw!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 23, 2009)

It'd all have been so much better if we were billionaires .....


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_It'd all have been so much better if we were billionaires ..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
So true


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 23, 2009)

Let's keep dreaming ... Might as well come true one day!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 23, 2009)

Bye guys, see you later!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 23, 2009)

Bye Anvika!


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Hello bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nailpolishes are pretty heavy and the shipping gets more expensive because of that. Also they need to be packed very safe and well because of the glass bottles. 

*Its still cheaper to order them in the US than to buy them in Germany where one OPi bottle is about 12 to 15 Euros (without shipping of course). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 





 It is the same here. It is cheaper to order OPI in the US and have it shipped than to purchase one from stores. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for the recommended blogs. I found scrangie earlier this month. Now I know nailgal too!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_





 Jeanette

True, a bottle OPI costs 15-16 Euros @ Ludwig Beck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll take look at them tomorrow and write down, which ones I like and after that I'll order from Internet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ludwig Beck has OPIs??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If they ship them with MAC??


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Ludwig Beck has OPIs??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If they ship them with MAC?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Please don't buy there hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You can get them for half of the price on ebay.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Please don't buy there hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You can get them for half of the price on ebay. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 





 Jeanette! I am at home for 15 minutes.... 

Ok, if you say so I better get some on Ebay!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





 Jeanette! I am at home for 15 minutes.... 

Ok, if you say so I better get some on Ebay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hey Susanne! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







The prices in Germany for US nailpolishes are ridiculous. We shouldn't support that.


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Ludwig Beck has OPIs??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If they ship them with MAC?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 







Yes, but it's too expensive.
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Please don't buy there hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You can get them for half of the price on ebay. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Hey Susanne! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*The prices in Germany for US nailpolishes are ridiculous. We shouldn't support that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 
I totally agree


----------



## Susanne (Apr 23, 2009)

Ok


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 23, 2009)

Good Girl


----------



## bis (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_The "accidental" list was :-

Emotion
Unplugged
Tree Hugger
Paper Chasing
Joy
Blue Island Iced Tea

Given a chance, I'd like to replace some of these with other 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 options 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I do not know all of them, but some of those on your list are pretty


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 23, 2009)

I've pressed all my other Pigments. I am soooo proud they look so pretty, I am afraid to use them.

Thank you, Jeanette for posting the Link and motivating me with your beautiful Pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've posted a new Thread with Pictures of my Pigments:

*I am so proud, I've pressed my Pigments*


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_I've pressed all my other Pigments. I am soooo proud* they look so pretty, I am afraid to use them.*

Thank you, Jeanette for posting the Link and motivating me with your beautiful Pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've posted a new Thread with Pictures of my Pigments:

*I am so proud, I've pressed my Pigments*_

 
I'm checking the pics right now .... You are so cute .... They'll look prettier on your face hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Go ahead, use them and post FOTDs


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 24, 2009)

Morning you guys! It's Friday, yay, yay ... The weekend's here!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 My CHG order was cancelled successfully


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_I'm checking the pics right now .... You are so cute .... *They'll look prettier on your face hun *



_

 




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_*Go ahead, use them and post FOTDs *



_

 
Aye-aye, sir! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Morning you guys! It's Friday, yay, yay ... The weekend's here!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*My CHG order was cancelled successfully 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 





Morning Anvika, morning everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yay finally it's weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have to get ready now, because I am going to MAC today, not to buy something, but hopefully to see Sugarsweet, Rose Romance and the Dazzleglasses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish you all a great Day, talk to you later


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_





Aye-aye, sir! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Morning Anvika, morning everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yay finally it's weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have to get ready now, because I am going to MAC today, not to buy something, but hopefully to see Sugarsweet, Rose Romance and the Dazzleglasses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish you all a great Day, talk to you later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 You make me sound like Admiral Anvika 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yay for your MAC trip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope you enjoy the eye-candy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Have lots of fun!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 24, 2009)

Hello bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cute thread, Yagmur! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looking at pressed pigments makes me happy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Day three with a headache.. I love the April but I hate the continuous weather changes.. I just want to go to bed.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 24, 2009)

Hey Jeanette! Oh my, you've been having a headache for three days now ??!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Are you taking any medicines for it ? Hope you get well real quick


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 24, 2009)

Jeanette, take care!

Yagmur, good job on pressing your pigments! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I read the papers today. Rose Romance will be launched on 1st May in my country. I hope my counter gets it on that day.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 24, 2009)

^^ That's nice! We get collections so late here ... The next in line is Creme Team, HK done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I feel horrible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just got news that a colleague got fired!!


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_






 You make me sound like Admiral Anvika 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Moxy had the right Smileys for you. Moxy where are you?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Yay for your MAC trip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope you enjoy the eye-candy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Have lots of fun!_

 
Thank you, Sweetie. I had fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Hello bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cute thread, Yagmur! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looking at pressed pigments makes me happy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Day three with a headache.. I love the April but I hate the continuous weather changes.. I just want to go to bed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 I have more headache in April too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Get well soon, hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Yagmur, good job on pressing your pigments! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I read the papers today. Rose Romance will be launched on 1st May in my country. I hope my counter gets it on that day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you, Miss QQ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Crossed my Fingers for you :nods







 Bimbos,
I am back and I had a wonderful Day. We went out to Lunch at Steakhouse first and then we went to both MAC Counters in Munichs City. I have played with all the new Dazzleglasses + Rose Romance. 

All I can say is that I am in love with Funtabulous + Smile + Steppin Out Dazzleglasses and Magnetique l/g + Circa Plum Pigment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I couldn't see Sugar Sweet + the Rose Romance Quad


----------



## Moxy (Apr 24, 2009)

Hello my lovelies! 

Timing is perfect, I was gonna post and just saw Yagmur asked where I was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm almost done with packing my bags, tomorrow I'm flying to London and then taking buses to Torquay to see my honey again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Excited to visit a MAC counter again! My list is small though because I wanna save up for Illamasqua haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you're all doing fine and are not feeling under the weather 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 By the way Jeanette you poor thing, go and take a bloody painkiller or 5, a three day headache isn't something anyone would enjoy I presume  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Howgh!


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_





Hello my lovelies! 

Timing is perfect, I was gonna post and just saw Yagmur asked where I was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm almost done with packing my bags, tomorrow I'm flying to London and then taking buses to Torquay to see my honey again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Excited to visit a MAC counter again! My list is small though because I wanna save up for Illamasqua haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you're all doing fine and are not feeling under the weather 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 By the way Jeanette you poor thing, go and take a bloody painkiller or 5, a three day headache isn't something anyone would enjoy I presume  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Howgh!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Moxy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Have fun with your Man in GB. We'll miss you here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You make me curious about Illamasqua. Can't wait to see your Haul and read your Review


----------



## Susanne (Apr 24, 2009)

Hello bimbos!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jeanette, feel better soon! I am so sad that you are not a fan of spring and summer - I have lost my winter blues and feel better every day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am already NC 30 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yagmur, it is great you could see the coming collections today! Thank you for all your swatches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just one more week!!






 to all of you!

I ordered the 10 professional blush palette from Coastal Scents today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope to love it as much as my 88 Shimmer Palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will go on a classtrip on Sunday morning until Thursday. I will miss you all! But I will come back to Rose Romance and Sugar Sweet!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Moxy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Have fun with your Man in GB. We'll miss you here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Yagmur, it is great you could see the coming collections today! Thank you for all your swatches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just one more week!!_

 





 Just one more week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You're very welcome my dear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I ordered the 10 professional blush palette from Coastal Scents today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope to love it as much as my 88 Shimmer Palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am sure you'll love it. It has some gorgeous Colours in it, especially Pinks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have it and I love it more than the 88 Shimmer Palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I will go on a classtrip on sunday morning until Thursday. I will miss you all! But I will come back to Rose Romance and Sugar Sweet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
We'll miss you too. Enjoy the time with your Students


----------



## Susanne (Apr 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_





 Just one more week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You're very welcome my dear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I am sure you'll love it. It has some gorgeous Colours in it, especially Pinks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have it and *I love it more than the 88 Shimmer Palette*






We'll miss you too. Enjoy the time with your Students 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





I will!


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_^^ That's nice! We get collections so late here ... The next in line is Creme Team, HK done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I feel horrible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just got news that a colleague got fired!!_

 





I hope you are feeling better. 

I am surprise we are getting RR so soon but I am happy. Are you getting anything from Creme Team? I passed it. 

Moxy, enjoy your trip!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 25, 2009)

Good morning bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_





Hello my lovelies! 

Timing is perfect, I was gonna post and just saw Yagmur asked where I was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm almost done with packing my bags, tomorrow I'm flying to London and then taking buses to Torquay to see my honey again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Excited to visit a MAC counter again! My list is small though because I wanna save up for Illamasqua haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Have a wonderful time hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope we will see you around here a bit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Hope you're all doing fine and are not feeling under the weather 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 By the way Jeanette you poor thing, go and take a bloody painkiller or 5, a three day headache isn't something anyone would enjoy I presume  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 




Today my head is better but I still can feel some pressure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Howgh!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 











 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Moxy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Have fun with your Man in GB. *We'll miss you here*





You make me curious about Illamasqua. Can't wait to see your Haul and read your Review 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 25, 2009)

Good Morning Bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jeanette, I am sorry that you still have your headache. Drink a lot of water, that helps me always


----------



## Susanne (Apr 25, 2009)

Good morning!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Good Morning Bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jeanette, I am sorry that you still have your headache. Drink a lot of water, that helps me always 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Good morning Yagmur! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will try to drink more today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Good morning! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Good morning sunshine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*misses clouds full of rain and cold temperatures*


----------



## Susanne (Apr 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Good morning sunshine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*misses clouds full of rain and cold temperatures* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_



_


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 25, 2009)

I am sorry that you don't like Spring + Summer. I really like Autumm + Winter as well, but in my Opinion they don't have to be that long. I need the Sun and the warm weather


----------



## Susanne (Apr 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_I am sorry that you don't like Spring + Summer. I really like Autumm + Winter as well, but in my Opinion they don't have to be that long. *I need the Sun and the warm weather*



_

 
So true!! This makes me feel alive


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 25, 2009)

I hate winter blues


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_





 I hate winter blues_

 





 And I miss it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The cold.. snow.. no insects


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





 And I miss it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The cold.. snow.. *no insects*






_

 
I know a great Answer to that:

Babsi my Bearded Dragon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








She hunts every Insect and loves to eat them


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_I know a great Answer to that:

Babsi my Bearded Dragon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








She hunts every Insect and loves to eat them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_

 

Babsi!


----------



## Okami08 (Apr 25, 2009)

So cute!!!


----------



## nunu (Apr 25, 2009)

Hello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just thought i peak in and say hello to everyone. I've been out of town for a few days. 

Hope you are all ok.


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Babsi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Okami08* 

 
_So cute!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
She is my Sweetheart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







And she is my personal Insect-Killer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Hello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just thought i peak in and say hello to everyone. I've been out of town for a few days. 

Hope you are all ok. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hey Nora, where have you been?! Haven't seen you since a few Days


----------



## nunu (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks dear, i missed this place 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've been busy trying to sort everything out for my brothers wedding. It's on Friday. Now i can relax, i have my dress, heels and purse


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Thanks dear, i missed this place 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've been busy trying to sort everything out for my brothers wedding. It's on Friday. Now i can relax, i have my dress, heels and purse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Awesome. I hope we'll see Pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dress, Heels and Purse are ready and what about your Makeup?


----------



## nunu (Apr 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_





 Awesome. I hope we'll see Pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dress, Heels and Purse are ready and what about your Makeup? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'll get my hair and make up professionaly done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You'll see pictures on my FB


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I'll get my hair and make up professionaly done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You'll see pictures on my FB 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awesome, can't wait to see them


----------



## Susanne (Apr 25, 2009)

Bimbos, I will be on the class trip until Thursday. Have a great time you all!!

I love to come back and get my MAC haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will miss you!!


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Bimbos, I will be on the class trip until Thursday. Have a great time you all!!

I love to come back and get my MAC haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will miss you!!




_

 
Have a great Trip Susanne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We'll miss you here


----------



## nunu (Apr 25, 2009)

Have a nice trip Susanne, we'll miss you!


----------



## Okami08 (Apr 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Bimbos, I will be on the class trip until Thursday. Have a great time you all!!

I love to come back and get my MAC haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will miss you!!




_

 
Best wishes and have a safe and fun trip!


----------



## nunu (Apr 26, 2009)

Morning Bimbos


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 26, 2009)

Good morning!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_I am sorry that you don't like Spring + Summer. I really *like Autumm + Winter as well, but in my Opinion they don't have to be that long*. *I need the Sun and the warm weather*



_

 





 Strangely, last winter felt like the longest ever to me. I live in the tropics so technically there is no big seasonal change. But "winter" would be filled with rainy weather, little sunshine and cold, strong winds. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_I know a great Answer to that:

Babsi my Bearded Dragon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








She hunts every Insect and loves to eat them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_

 
I'm not a fan of reptiles but Babsi looks very well taken care off. Her scales, is that what it is called, are beautiful! This reminds me of the pet in the comic strip, Foxtrot.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 27, 2009)

Morning all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My weekend was awesome .... How're you all ?


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_I'm not a fan of reptiles but Babsi looks very well taken care off. Her scales, is that what it is called, are beautiful! This reminds me of the pet in the comic strip, Foxtrot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
She is my pretty Girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Morning all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My weekend was awesome .... How're you all ?_

 





 Anvika + all other Bimbos,
how is everyone doing and how was your Weekend?!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 27, 2009)

Yagmur, you still have to tell me all about your MAC trip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How was your weekend otherwise ? Am finally leaving for home now, yay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bye all ... Catch you later


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Yagmur*, you still have to tell me all about your MAC trip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How was your weekend otherwise* ? Am finally leaving for home now, yay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bye all ... Catch you later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am sorry, Anvika. I was there on Friday, bought nothing but I have seen all the Things from Rose Romance, except for the quad and all the beautiful Dazzleglasses. And I showed my MA my Pigment Palettes (they wanted to see them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). She felt in love with them and wants to start pressing Pigments now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My Weekend was nice. I did nothing special, going out with Friends + walk on the lake. That's it. How was yours? Did you buy anything from Hello Kitty?!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 27, 2009)

I'll so full of sleep right now that I can't even think right ... Will post in the morning fo sho hun


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 28, 2009)

Morning girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hee hee, I write so funny when sleepy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yagmur, I bet they must've been drooling seeing your pretty piggies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is Rose Romance out in Germany ? Aren't you gonna get anything from it ? It all looks so pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I won't buy anything from HK ... Stop reminding me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I went out on Saturday with a friend and we had a fun time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sunday was relaxing, sleeping etc. at home, you know the drill


----------



## nunu (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey everyone!

I am missing Susanne, Moxy and Jeanette!.

Yagmur and Anvika, how are you ladies?


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Yagmur, I bet they must've been drooling seeing your pretty piggies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Is Rose Romance out in Germany ? Aren't you gonna get anything from it ? It all looks so pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes, she was drooling. She really liked them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nope, Rose Romance + Dazzleglasses + Sugar Sweet will released here on Saturday  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Rose Romance: Magnetique l/g + Circa Plum Pigment
Sugar Sweet: Lollipop Lovin l/s + Aquavert e/s

And later some of the Dazzleglasses, thank god all the ones that I liked are going to be perm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_I won't buy anything from HK ... Stop reminding me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I went out on Saturday with a friend and we had a fun time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sunday was relaxing, sleeping etc. at home, you know the drill 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am sorry hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sounds like you had the perfect Weekend, fun on saturday and relaxing on sunday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Hey everyone!

I am missing Susanne, Moxy and Jeanette!.

Yagmur and Anvika, how are you ladies? 




_

 





 Nora
I am good, thanks for asking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How are you?

I really miss all the Ladies here... Susanne is on her Classtrip, Moxy is with her Man. 
But Jeanette? Rbella? Jenntoz? Where are you all?!


----------



## nunu (Apr 28, 2009)

I am fine thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I know, so many have disappeared from this thread


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I am fine thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*I know, so many have disappeared from this thread*



_

 





 why? Why are so much people staying away from Specktra lately?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What's the next Collection you'll get, Nora?


----------



## nunu (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_





 why? Why are so much people staying away from Specktra lately?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What's the next Collection you'll get, Nora?_

 
Colour Ready was released this week, i think next in line is A Rose Romance.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_I really miss all the Ladies here... Susanne is on her Classtrip, Moxy is with her Man. 
*But Jeanette?* Rbella? Jenntoz? Where are you all?!_

 
Stress.. a lot of stress.


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey guys. Just checking in.

How is everyone doing? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've been doing lots of freelancing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! yay.


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_*Stress.. a lot of stress.*



_


----------



## nunu (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Stress.. a lot of stress. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 








 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Hey guys. Just checking in.

How is everyone doing? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've been doing lots of freelancing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! yay._

 
Hello ALexa,
I am well thanks. Congrats on the freelancing


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_ 
Hello ALexa,
I am well thanks. Congrats on the freelancing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


Thanks hun! Its so exciting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Whats new in your world?


----------



## nunu (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Thanks hun! Its so exciting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Whats new in your world?_

 
Nothing really..Just been busy preparing for my brother's wedding. It's on Friday


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 29, 2009)

Hello Bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Take care, Jeanette. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had a lousy day at work yesterday (I work in a healthcare institution). I am apprehensive that it will get worse every day because of swine flu.


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Hello Bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Take care, Jeanette. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had a lousy day at work yesterday (I work in a healthcare institution). I am apprehensive that it will get worse every day because of swine flu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Please be safe!!! I have a question, what steps do you all take to stay safe from this virus?


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 29, 2009)

^^ Thanks! Personally, my country has no cases yet so I am not changing any habits or lifestyle. I guess it is important to be hygiene. 

There are some uneducated and irrational persons who enjoy stirring up fear in us and I will not take their nonsense.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Hey everyone!

I am missing Susanne, Moxy and Jeanette!.

Yagmur and Anvika, how are you ladies? 




_

 
Hey Nora, am great .... I was wondering where had you gone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Am glad you're back though!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Yes, she was drooling. She really liked them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nope, Rose Romance + Dazzleglasses + Sugar Sweet will released here on Saturday  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Rose Romance: Magnetique l/g + Circa Plum Pigment
Sugar Sweet: Lollipop Lovin l/s + Aquavert e/s

And later some of the Dazzleglasses, thank god all the ones that I liked are going to be perm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I am sorry hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sounds like you had the perfect Weekend, fun on saturday and relaxing on sunday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Nora
I am good, thanks for asking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How are you?

I really miss all the Ladies here... Susanne is on her Classtrip, Moxy is with her Man. 
But Jeanette? Rbella? Jenntoz? Where are you all?!_

 
Wow, Saturday is close now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh man, Yagmur, is that actually your list or did you forget to add items ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's a really short list and I am really proud of you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Circa Plum looks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I know, right, all the people have gone missing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had scrapped Moxy but, never got a reply so, maybe she's really busy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope everyone is okie though!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_





 why? Why are so much people staying away from Specktra lately?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What's the next Collection you'll get, Nora?_

 





 C'mon back home to Specktra people .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Colour Ready was released this week, i think next in line is A Rose Romance._

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Stress.. a lot of stress. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Take care hun!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Hey guys. Just checking in.

How is everyone doing? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've been doing lots of freelancing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! yay._

 





 Congrats Alexa!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Nothing really..Just been busy preparing for my brother's wedding. It's on Friday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh, now I know what you've been up to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have lots of fun and I'll be waiting to see pics as usual


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Wow, Saturday is close now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh man, Yagmur, is that actually your list or did you forget to add items? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Nope, nothing forgotten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe I'll get Perfect Topping or Refined MSF. Have to see them in real, but actually I don't need a  Highlighter...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_That's a really short list and I am really proud of you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Circa Plum looks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes, I am proud of me too


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 29, 2009)

^^ I'm still wondering which pigment should be my first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Circa Plum and Mutiny both look awesome but, I'd prefer getting one first and maybe something I'd love to try like some gold or silver .... Lustres and shimmers make me happy


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 29, 2009)

If I had to choose just one Pigment, it would be definitely Vanilla. I love it, so pretty and versatile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have posted a new FOTD and used Vanilla:

*Barbie is back and meets a Dragon 
	
*


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 29, 2009)

^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's one hell of a title!! Hmm, let me check out the FOTD first


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 29, 2009)

I am not very creative these days.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 29, 2009)

O yea ?? But, that was seriously an awesome title 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It looks gorgeous! So, would you suggest Vanilla as the first p/g for me too ?


----------



## nunu (Apr 29, 2009)

Hello Anvika, I'm still here been busy preparing for my brothers wedding though.

Missing you all


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_O yea ?? But, that was seriously an awesome title 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It looks gorgeous! *So, would you suggest Vanilla as the first p/g for me too ?*_

 





 I think everyone loves Vanilla Pigment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have to get ready now, University is calling. Talk to you later hun


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Hello Anvika, I'm still here been busy preparing for my brothers wedding though.

Missing you all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
We miss you too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have a great time and do keep popping in sometime, if you can 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Weddings are such fun!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_





 I think everyone loves Vanilla Pigment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have to get ready now, University is calling. Talk to you later hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hehe, yea, everyone but me, but maybe I'll fall in love with it too soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Okie, have a good day hun


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 30, 2009)

Good Morning Bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's my Hubbys Birthday today and I have so much to do. I wish you all a great Day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And welcome back Susanne


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey Yagmur! Wow, you're really gonne be super busy today and tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Oh and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to your hubby .... God bless you both! Have lots of fun .... Tell us the details later


----------



## Susanne (Apr 30, 2009)

Bimbos, I am back!! I am glad being at home again. The classtrip was really fine and a great time for my students, but I had hard days and nights 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We will get Rose Romance on Saturday!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And Sugar Sweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here is my FOTD from today.

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/k...5/#post1615155

Hope you are all fine!!


----------



## Miss QQ (May 1, 2009)

Susanne! We miss you! Glad that you are fine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for the FOTD. Your natural lip colour is beautiful.

Jeanette, your nails are so cute! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm going to my MAC counter today. We are getting RR and DD!


----------



## lollipop_lovin (May 1, 2009)

Please add me to the bimbos list too?


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 1, 2009)

Hey Susanne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Am glad you're back finally! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Two collections on the weekend! Neat .... Super cute FOTD!


----------



## Susanne (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_





 Susanne! We miss you! Glad that you are fine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for the FOTD. Your natural lip colour is beautiful.


I'm going to my MAC counter today. We are getting RR and DD! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We will get RR and DD tomorrow as well (you today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Enjoy your haul!! I can't wait for tomorrow.


----------



## Susanne (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lollipop_lovin* 

 
_Please add me to the bimbos list too? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 I added you to our list.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 1, 2009)

Good morning bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And welcome back Susanne! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Jeanette, your nails are so cute!_

 
Thank you!


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 1, 2009)

Finally Jeanette arrives


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Finally Jeanette arrives 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 1, 2009)

Are you feeling better now ?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 1, 2009)

Kinda. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I still have a lot of stress though.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 1, 2009)

Oh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope things calm down a bit for you


----------



## Susanne (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Oh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope things calm down a bit for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Jeanette


----------



## Yagmur (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Hey Yagmur! Wow, you're really gonne be super busy today and tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Oh and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to your hubby .... God bless you both! Have lots of fun .... Tell us the details later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





 Bimbos, I am back!! I am glad being at home again. The classtrip was really fine and a great time for my students, but I had hard days and nights 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We will get Rose Romance on Saturday!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And Sugar Sweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here is my FOTD from today.

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/k...5/#post1615155

Hope you are all fine!!_

 
Welcome back, Susanne. We really missed you here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll take a look at your new FOTD now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lollipop_lovin* 

 
_Please add me to the bimbos list too? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 lollipop_lovin 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Thank you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We will get RR and DD tomorrow as well (you today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Enjoy your haul!! *I can't wait for tomorrow.*_

 
Me too. I'll finally see LL, but I'll pick my things up next week, because of my Makeover 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Oh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope things calm down a bit for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Jeanette. Hope everything will be better soon


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 1, 2009)

So, Yagmur, what did you gift your hubby ?


----------



## Miss QQ (May 1, 2009)

I am back from my counter with Fix+ Rose and Steppin' Out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .

I'm excited for you tomorrow, Susanne!


----------



## Yagmur (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_So, Yagmur, what did you gift your hubby ?_

 
Clothes, I love to go shopping for him


----------



## Susanne (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Clothes, I love to go shopping for him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Susanne (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_I am back from my counter with Fix+ Rose and Steppin' Out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

I'm excited for you tomorrow, Susanne!_

 





I am, too!! I am sitting here now with a glass of wine waiting for driving to the counter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love Friday evenings before a MAC Sarurday!!


----------



## Susanne (May 1, 2009)

Yagmur, I called my sister today asking how she is doing - she said she would be in Munich! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I had no idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She could have gone to Beck for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I must come to Munich myself.


----------



## Yagmur (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Yagmur, I called my sister today asking how she is doing - she said she would be in Munich! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I had no idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She could have gone to Beck for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* I must come to Munich myself.*_


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Clothes, I love to go shopping for him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I bet you do! Did you take any pics ? I'm sure you did a special look for him


----------



## Susanne (May 2, 2009)

Time for hauling Rose Romance today!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Talk to you soon!


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 2, 2009)

Yay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Go Susanne!!


----------



## Yagmur (May 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_I bet you do! Did you take any pics ? I'm sure you did a special look for him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 




I tried a dark, black smokey Eye, but didn't like it. Sorry, no Pics.
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Time for hauling Rose Romance today!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Talk to you soon!_

 




Have Fun, Susanne. I will think of you, when I am at the Counter later


----------



## Susanne (May 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_




Have Fun, Susanne. I will think of you, when I am at the Counter later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Jeanette will be at the counter as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 I will think of you both!!


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 2, 2009)

Wishing I was in Germany too, huh


----------



## Yagmur (May 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Jeanette will be at the counter as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 I will think of you both!!_

 
Great, I will think of all my Specktra Ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I thought Jeanette won't go to the Counter.
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Wishing I was in Germany too, huh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That would be great


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 2, 2009)

Yup, that's why great things don't happen


----------



## Yagmur (May 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Yup, that's why great things don't happen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Think Pink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Who knows, maybe it will happen some time


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 2, 2009)

Haha ... No, I'll think Purple


----------



## Yagmur (May 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Haha ... No, I'll think Purple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Okay, I'll think Pink, You Purple and Susanne Parrot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Whats with the other Girls? Jeanette? Moxy?


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 2, 2009)

Cool, we have our own coloured-thoughts now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jeanette came online for sometime yesterday. She's very busy with work. No clue about Moxy though. Hope everyone's okie ...


----------



## Yagmur (May 2, 2009)

Girls, it's so crazy. Most of the Sugar Sweet Stuff were already sold out at my Counter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't wait to get my Order on the 13th. I am exited about my Makeover, I want a really dark black smokey Eye 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Me and my Cousin signed up for MAC Technique on 28.05.09. Can't wait. Has anyone ever joined a Technique Event? This will be about Smokey Eyes


----------



## Susanne (May 2, 2009)

Moxy is in the UK visiting her boyfriend!

Jeanette decided to get a RR haul as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wanted to join a Technique Event once, but MA said I would already know everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thank you, youtube tutorials!!


----------



## Yagmur (May 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_*I wanted to join a Technique Event once, but MA said I would already know everything *





Thank you, youtube tutorials!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's what my MA told me today as well. But I always wanted to join these Events. I'll tell you how it was.

Yes, thank God for Youtube and Makeup Tutorials


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_*Girls, it's so crazy. Most of the Sugar Sweet Stuff were already sold out at my Counter*





I can't wait to get my Order on the 13th. I am exited about my Makeover, I want a really dark black smokey Eye 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Me and my Cousin signed up for MAC Technique on 28.05.09. Can't wait. Has anyone ever joined a Technique Event? This will be about Smokey Eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 








Tomorrow or on Tuesday Susanne and I should get our order. I hope everything will be inside the packages though.

Why is MAC neglecting us here in Germany with Sugarsweet (and the RR quad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Moxy is in the UK visiting her boyfriend!

*Jeanette decided to get a RR haul as well*



_

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I wanted to join a Technique Event once, but MA said I would already know everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Thank you, youtube tutorials!!*



_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_That's what my MA told me today as well. But I always wanted to join these Events. I'll tell you how it was.
*
Yes, thank God for Youtube and Makeup Tutorials*



_

 








Hello bimbos!


----------



## Yagmur (May 3, 2009)

Hello Jeanette, hello Bimbos


----------



## Susanne (May 3, 2009)

Good morning you all!!


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 3, 2009)

Good afternoon people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Am lazing around ....


----------



## nunu (May 3, 2009)

Hello girls, i'm back


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 3, 2009)

Welcome back hun!


----------



## Susanne (May 3, 2009)

Nora!


----------



## nunu (May 3, 2009)

Thank you darlings!

How are you and how have you been??

I hope everyone is well and i hope you all had a good weekend.

Susanne,Jenette and Yagmur, did you get your sugar sweet haul??


----------



## Susanne (May 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Thank you darlings!

How are you and how have you been??

I hope everyone is well and i hope you all had a good weekend.

Susanne,Jenette and Yagmur, did you get your sugar sweet haul??



_

 
Yagmur got her Sugar Sweet at the counter, Jeanette and I are waiting for our orders which should be here tomorrow or Tuesday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But we got Rose Romance and Double Dazzle! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you are fine!


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 4, 2009)

G'morning bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had the most fun Sunday ever .... Did exactly what I wanted to do .... Man, I was a happy bird 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Welcome back Nora ... How was the wedding and where are the pics ?


----------



## Susanne (May 4, 2009)

Good morning everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have a great day!


----------



## nunu (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_G'morning bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had the most fun Sunday ever .... Did exactly what I wanted to do .... Man, I was a happy bird 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Welcome back Nora ... How was the wedding and where are the pics ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Morning Anvika!
I am glad you had an amazing Sunday. 

The wedding was fantastic. I haven't uploaded the omages yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Yagmur got her Sugar Sweet at the counter, Jeanette and I are waiting for our orders which should be here tomorrow or Tuesday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But we got Rose Romance and Double Dazzle! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you are fine!_

 
I am fine thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh wow you got Rose Romance and Double Dazzle
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope you love everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Good morning everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have a great day!_

 
Morning Susanne, hope you have a wonderful day too.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 4, 2009)

Good morning bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today I am wearing Silverthorn and Summer Rose for the first time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I am glad that you are back Nora!


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 4, 2009)

Wow, am glad you had a great time Nora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hey Jeanette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How are you feeling today ?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 4, 2009)

Hey Anvika! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am feeling ok today. Not uber great but ok.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 4, 2009)

That is great! Hope you feel much better soon


----------



## Yagmur (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Hello girls, i'm back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Welcome back, Nora. I can't wait to see your Pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Thank you darlings!

How are you and how have you been??

I hope everyone is well and i hope you all had a good weekend.

Susanne,Jenette and *Yagmur, did you get your sugar sweet haul??*



_

 
Nope, like Susanne said, I will get my SS Haul on the 13th of May.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_G'morning bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had the most fun Sunday ever .... *Did exactly what I wanted to do *.... Man, I was a happy bird 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Welcome back Nora ... How was the wedding and where are the pics ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
And what do you wanted to do? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Bimbos,
I am still at University,5 hours left 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I decided to get Refined MSF as well. It's too pretty to skip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll to Beck right after my classes, so cross your Fingers for me, that it is not sold out.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_I decided to get Refined MSF as well. It's too pretty to skip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll to Beck right after my classes, so cross your Fingers for me, that it is not sold out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hello Yagmur! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will cross my fingers for you.


----------



## Yagmur (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Hello Yagmur! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will cross my fingers for you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you, Jeanette. I've played lottery (LOTTO) at the Weekend and I've won 40€. That's a good reason to get some MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is your Package arrived today?!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Thank you, Jeanette. I've played lottery (LOTTO) at the Weekend and I've won 40€. That's a good reason to get some MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Congratulations! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Looks like you've won yourself a Refined (and an e/s perhaps?) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Is your Package arrived today?!_

 
No.. not yet.


----------



## Yagmur (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Congratulations! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Looks like you've won yourself a Refined (and an e/s perhaps?) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Any recommendations for a new e/s?
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_No.. not yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 don't be sad, it will arrive today or tomorrow at the latest


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Any recommendations for a new e/s?_

 
Silverthorn? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Sorry hun.. I just had to! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do you have Passionate? Or maybe if you don't have Post Haste and they still have it( Poor d/c pretty pink e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) I would recommend that. Or Signed, Sealed (d/c too though). Or Blanc Type (I cannot go back to Vanilla now.. Blanc Type is like butter!).

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_





 don't be sad, it will arrive today or tomorrow at the latest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 I hope so!


----------



## Yagmur (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Silverthorn? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Sorry hun.. I just had to! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 No, no Silverthorn for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Do you have Passionate? Or maybe if you don't have Post Haste and they still have it( Poor d/c pretty pink e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) I would recommend that. Or Signed, Sealed (d/c too though). Or Blanc Type (I cannot go back to Vanilla now.. Blanc Type is like butter!)._

 
Thanks hun, I will check them. I don't have these all


----------



## Susanne (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Thank you, Jeanette. I've played lottery (LOTTO) at the Weekend and I've won 40€. That's a good reason to get some MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is your Package arrived today?!_

 
Congrats!!

No, no Sugar Sweet order here today.

Yagmur, does Beck sell the 134 brush?? My counter doesn't have it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I want it


----------



## Yagmur (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Congrats!!

No, no Sugar Sweet order here today.

Yagmur, does Beck sell the 134 brush?? My counter doesn't have it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I want it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you, hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't know if the sell the 134 Brush. But I think they should have it... But Douglas has it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am back and I have a beautiful Refined with a lot of Coral in it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And two cute Tops from H&M


----------



## Susanne (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Thank you, hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't know if the sell the 134 Brush. But I think they should have it... But Douglas has it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am back and I have a beautiful Refined with a lot of Coral in it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And two cute Tops from H&M 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Enjoy!!

I hope to get a nice Perfect Topping tomorrow


----------



## Yagmur (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Enjoy!!

I hope to get a nice Perfect Topping tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am sure you will. Every Refined I looked at was pretty


----------



## Miss QQ (May 5, 2009)

I'm reliving the Sugar Sweet excitement again thanks to you girls! Hope you get your goodies soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I got the nail polishes that I ordered! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 OPIs I Pink I Love You, Suzi & The Lifeguard, China Glaze 2NITE and Essie Shorty Pants. They look so pretty in their bottles! I find Shorty Pants too yellow instead of a soft pastel yellow but I never know until I apply it on my nails. They made my day.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_ And what do you wanted to do? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I decided to get Refined MSF as well. It's too pretty to skip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll to Beck right after my classes, so cross your Fingers for me, that it is not sold out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well, I wanted to download truckloads of songs, watch movies on my laptop, do a manicure, sleep till the afternoon, have yummy mom-made chicken ... I did it all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, you caved in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Thank you, Jeanette. I've played lottery (LOTTO) at the Weekend and I've won 40€. That's a good reason to get some MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 !_

 





 I've never won a dime in my life!! Congrats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_I am back and I have a beautiful Refined with a lot of Coral in it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And two cute Tops from H&M 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yay for getting Refined and the tops 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_I'm reliving the Sugar Sweet excitement again thanks to you girls! Hope you get your goodies soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I got the nail polishes that I ordered! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 OPIs I Pink I Love You, Suzi & The Lifeguard, China Glaze 2NITE and Essie Shorty Pants. They look so pretty in their bottles! I find Shorty Pants too yellow instead of a soft pastel yellow but I never know until I apply it on my nails. They made my day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wow, that's some list .... Your nails must look pretty now


----------



## Miss QQ (May 5, 2009)

Thanks, Anvika! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm deciding which colour to paint my finger and toe nails tonight.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Thanks, Anvika! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm deciding which colour to paint my finger and toe nails tonight._

 





That's a fun thing to do .... Of course, not so much for a lazy bum like me


----------



## Yagmur (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Well, I wanted to download truckloads of songs, watch movies on my laptop, do a manicure, sleep till the afternoon, have yummy mom-made chicken ... I did it all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sounds like a funny Day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_So, you caved in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Bimbos,
how is everyone doing?

Jeanette + Susanne have you got your Packages today?!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Jeanette + Susanne have you got your Packages today?!_

 
Not yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am having a stressful day again.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Not yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am having a stressful day again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Which will change when you get your package


----------



## Yagmur (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Not yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am having a stressful day again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





Don't be sad, hun. It's not too late, maybe the mailman is a little late today...

A piece of MILKA could help, to forget the stress


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 5, 2009)

What's MILKA ??


----------



## Yagmur (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_What's MILKA ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Nothing naughty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Milka Choclate 
	
*


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_*Nothing naughty*





*Milka Choclate 
	
*_

 

No fair!!


----------



## Yagmur (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_No fair!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
No MILKA in India? That's really not fair


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 5, 2009)

Hee hee, don't worry, we've plenty of others to keep us busy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Plus am not a big choco fan as you know ... Just choco beverages and ice cream 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's raining outside


----------



## Yagmur (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Hee hee, don't worry, we've plenty of others to keep us busy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Plus am not a big choco fan as you know ... Just choco beverages and ice cream 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's raining outside 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Okay, no worry. But if I ever should send you a Package, I promise I'll put a bar of MILKA Choclate in it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No Rain here, but super cloudy...


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Okay, no worry. But if I ever should send you a Package, I promise I'll put a bar of MILKA Choclate in it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No Rain here, but super cloudy..._

 
Yes, that's because you're a sweetheart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And btw, I've already picked stuff for you in my mind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm gonna go home now .... Catch you soon ... Have a great day


----------



## Miss QQ (May 5, 2009)

No Milka here either. The website seems to suggest that it is mainly sold in Europe. Nice purple packaging. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love chocolates! 

Here's a pic of my nail polishes I received today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2NITE, I Pink I Love You, Suzi & The Lifeguard, Shorty Pants


----------



## Yagmur (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Yes, that's because you're a sweetheart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And btw, I've already picked stuff for you in my mind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm gonna go home now .... Catch you soon ... Have a great day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Have a great Day hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_No Milka here either. The website seems to suggest that it is mainly sold in Europe. Nice purple packaging. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love chocolates!_

 
I am sorry, same as for Anvika: If I ever send you both a Package I'll put MILKA in it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Here's a pic of my nail polishes I received today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2NITE, I Pink I Love You, Suzi & The Lifeguard, Shorty Pants




_

 
Wow, they look awesome. How do you like OPI?


----------



## Miss QQ (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_I am sorry, same as for Anvika: If I ever send you both a Package I'll put MILKA in it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Wow, they look awesome. How do you like OPI?_

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like their wide brushes and the formula of the polishes is just right, not too thick or watery. I do wish the finish is more shiny. But I don't own many nail polishes so I don't know much. This is my first time trying China Glaze and Essie.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 5, 2009)

Nothing. Here. Yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The package would have cheered me up but.. nothing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_





Don't be sad, hun. It's not too late, maybe the mailman is a little late today...

A piece of MILKA could help, to forget the stress 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hmmmm Milka! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I just had some Zartherb Milka.


----------



## Miss QQ (May 6, 2009)

I hope you get your package on Wednesday.


----------



## Susanne (May 6, 2009)

Bimbos, totally out of topic! 

I will loose my job on July 1st or better said I can't stay any longer at my school. I won't be paid during the summer vacations in July and August and really hope to find a new job at another school in August.

I am really sad and depressed at the moment, all the hard work during the last months and I don't want to leave my students.

I don't know how it should go on, I hope to find a new school where I like to be.

Life can be so unfair sometimes. I still not see the sense here but there must be one. Maybe I can see it later.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Bimbos, totally out of topic! 

I will loose my job on July 1st or better said I can't stay any longer at my school. I won't be paid during the summer vacations in July and August and really hope to find a new job at another school in August.

I am really sad and depressed at the moment, all the hard work during the last months and I don't want to leave my students.

I don't know how it should go on, I hope to find a new school where I like to be.

Life can be so unfair sometimes. I still not see the sense here but there must be one. Maybe I can see it later._

 
Oh, this is so not fair. Have they made it certain you'll lose it ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope and pray you find a better job somewhere else and soon .... I know there will be something really good in store for you once this is over!


----------



## Susanne (May 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Oh, this is so not fair. Have they made it certain you'll lose it ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope and pray you find a better job somewhere else and soon .... I know there will be something really good in store for you once this is over! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yes, my boss told me yesterday. There won't be money to pay me for one more year.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 6, 2009)

Oh my, I just don't get this stupid bloody recession 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Never mind me .... I really think there's something good that's gonna come off it ... A way better job maybe ? Who knows, right ?


----------



## Susanne (May 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Oh my, I just don't get this stupid bloody recession 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Never mind me .... I really think there's something good that's gonna come off it ... A way better job maybe ? Who knows, right ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I really hope there will be a sense


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 6, 2009)

There will .... You just need to tough it out ... Just enjoy your time with your students now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How are you feeling today ?


----------



## Susanne (May 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_There will .... You just need to tough it out ... Just enjoy your time with your students now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How are you feeling today ?_

 
Not very well. I still have to accept there will be changes in my life. 

I will save some money for MAC in July and August that I can get at least a few items I really want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 These will help me I guess.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 6, 2009)

Yes, planning is gonna help and you're very smart to start right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I know your mood might be sore, but you gotta do something about that too ... You're a happy person 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've always seen that trying to think positive helps a lot in making you feel better ....


----------



## Miss QQ (May 6, 2009)

Susanne, I'm so sorry to hear that. My thoughts are with you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So you have two more months of pay at your current school... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You can get some summer MAC items. Sending you positive vibes.


----------



## bis (May 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Bimbos, totally out of topic! 

I will loose my job on July 1st or better said I can't stay any longer at my school. I won't be paid during the summer vacations in July and August and really hope to find a new job at another school in August.

I am really sad and depressed at the moment, all the hard work during the last months and I don't want to leave my students.

I don't know how it should go on, I hope to find a new school where I like to be.

Life can be so unfair sometimes. I still not see the sense here but there must be one. Maybe I can see it later._

 
Oh no, that is so not fair. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I am sure you will a new school next week and it will be closer and better and everything like you wanted.
And your students will miss you for sure.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Bimbos, totally out of topic! 

I will loose my job on July 1st or better said I can't stay any longer at my school. I won't be paid during the summer vacations in July and August and really hope to find a new job at another school in August.

I am really sad and depressed at the moment, all the hard work during the last months and I don't want to leave my students.

I don't know how it should go on, I hope to find a new school where I like to be.

Life can be so unfair sometimes. I still not see the sense here but there must be one. Maybe I can see it later._

 





 I am so so sorry hun! I still can't believe it too. 
You have put your heart and soul in this job and this really isn't fair at all.

I am so sorry for your students too. You are so dedicated to them.. they surely will miss you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There must be a better job waiting for you out there. You are such a wonderful and kind person and the only reason why you can't keep this job must be because you will get a better one.


----------



## Yagmur (May 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Oh, this is so not fair. Have they made it certain you'll lose it ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope and pray you find a better job somewhere else and soon .... I know there will be something really good in store for you once this is over! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_There must be a better job waiting for you out there. You are such a wonderful and kind person and the only reason why you can't keep this job must be because you will get a better one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 




Susanne, I am so sorry, that is so not fair!
I am convinced that every Change in your Life, will bring something better for you. You're such a nice, helpful and awesome Person. Your Students surely will miss you. Enjoy your Time with them and don't be sad. You're always our Sunshine here and you're always so postive. You'll get a new and a better job, I am sure


----------



## Miss QQ (May 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_





Susanne, I am so sorry, that is so not fair!
*I am convinced that every Change in your Life*, *will bring something better for you*. You're such a nice, helpful and awesome Person. Your Students surely will miss you. Enjoy your Time with them and don't be sad. You're always our Sunshine here and you're always so postive. You'll get a new and a better job, I am sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 When I made the decision to leave my first job, I was unsure if it was the right move. Although looking for a new job was very stressful, I'm glad I did because I'm much happier with this current job. 

It is definitely more painful for you because you didn't make the decision and have no choice. You will find a better one!


----------



## nunu (May 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Bimbos, totally out of topic! 

I will loose my job on July 1st or better said I can't stay any longer at my school. I won't be paid during the summer vacations in July and August and really hope to find a new job at another school in August.

I am really sad and depressed at the moment, all the hard work during the last months and I don't want to leave my students.

I don't know how it should go on, I hope to find a new school where I like to be.

Life can be so unfair sometimes. I still not see the sense here but there must be one. Maybe I can see it later._

 

Susanne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am so sorry. This isn't fair because you love your job and you are always working hard :sad: I don't get it!

I hope you get a job as soon as possible!! And i hope that this is a blessing in disguise.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 6, 2009)

See Susanne, even if it's a bad situation, you're not alone .... We all are gonna stand by you through this so, you'll have constant love ... You go girl!


----------



## Susanne (May 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_See Susanne, even if it's a bad situation, you're not alone .... We all are gonna stand by you through this so, you'll have constant love ... You go girl! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





Thank you all so much!!

I could cry but I don't and look ahead. There will be a way for me that I don't know yet. So glad I have you all here.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





Thank you all so much!!

I could cry but I don't and look ahead. There will be a way for me that I don't know yet. So glad I have you all here._

 





 We always will be here for you!


----------



## Susanne (May 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_So you have two more months of pay at your current school... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You can get some summer MAC items. Sending you positive vibes._

 

Believe me, I will save all I can until July and will abandon as much as I can to get at least my MAC in summer! Others don't stop smoking if they are without a job, do they?


----------



## Yagmur (May 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





 We always will be here for you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Believe me, I will save all I can until July and will abandon as much as I can to get at least my MAC in summer! *Others don't stop smoking if they are without a job, do they?*_

 
Now that's the right spirit


----------



## nunu (May 6, 2009)

Susanne, we are here for you


----------



## Miss QQ (May 7, 2009)

Is the weekend here yet? I need the weekend to take a break and go shopping. It is only Thursday...


----------



## Susanne (May 7, 2009)

No shopping until Style Warriors here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I won't go to the RR makeover on Saturday I guess. I am really not in the mood. I will try to get a later date with my MA.


----------



## blindpassion (May 7, 2009)

Ive been so unimpressed with mac collections lately guys! I feel like I've hardly bought anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On the plus side, I've been freelancing a lot, I will have pics for you soon


----------



## nunu (May 7, 2009)

Hi Everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Is the weekend here yet? I need the weekend to take a break and go shopping. It is only Thursday... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's the weekend for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thursday and Friday here are the Saturday and Sunday everywhere else lol...
But, on a happier note tomorrow is Friday!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_No shopping until Style Warriors here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I won't go to the RR makeover on Saturday I guess. I am really not in the mood. I will try to get a later date with my MA._

 
Aww Susanne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am sure you'll not be missing on much. I really wanted some items from collections that haven't been released here but i find that after a short while my lemming for the products die. 
But, everyone is rooting for SW and Colour Craft 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Ive been so unimpressed with mac collections lately guys! I feel like I've hardly bought anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On the plus side, I've been freelancing a lot, I will have pics for you soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I know what you mean about not being impressed with any of the collections, i feel the same way too but i bet my wallet is releived 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can't wait to see pictures of your freelancing work!

I hope everyone is having a lovely Thursday.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 7, 2009)

Oh, I had a great Thursday ... It was an off today cause today was the Election Day ... So, yea after the voting, I pretty much slept half the day and watched TV in the other half 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Office tomorrow, but then weekend again, yay


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 8, 2009)

Good morning bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On no I overslept today!


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 8, 2009)

Hey Jeanette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hehe, oversleeping ... I wish I could do that sometime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I barely slept last night!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 8, 2009)

Hey Anvika! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really should have some coffee now or I will fall asleep over my keyboard again. Oversleeping makes me even more sleepy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am sorry that you've barely slept last night!


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 8, 2009)

I know that feeling ... Maybe that's why I'm feeling so fresh today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What about your no-coffee thing hun ? You were into tea and all .... Hmm ?!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 8, 2009)

I know! But I really miss the taste of fresh coffee in the morning! I guess I will have to switch between tea and coffee every other day.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 8, 2009)

Hehe, see I caught you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yea, alternating is a good idea ....


----------



## Yagmur (May 8, 2009)

Morning Bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





how is everyone doing? I am enjoying a Cup of Strawberry tea


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 8, 2009)

Morning Yagmur! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now I am finally having some coffee.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 8, 2009)

OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, guys my best friend in the whole wide world is coming to Delhi tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 Thank you so much God


----------



## nunu (May 8, 2009)

Good Afternoon girls..it's almost 2.30pm here.

Anvika that is great news!


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 8, 2009)

Yes, it is ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Man, am thinking of all the places I can take him (including MAC maybe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) .... I have my doc appointment tom too .... The last maybe!


----------



## Yagmur (May 8, 2009)

Nora

that's great Anvika. Yes, take her to MAC, the world can never have enough MAC Addicts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My Class is beginning now, I have to go. Have a nice Day you all


----------



## nunu (May 8, 2009)

Hi Yagmur!

Have a lovely day


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_ that's great Anvika. Yes, take her to MAC, the world can never have enough MAC Addicts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My Class is beginning now, I have to go. Have a nice Day you all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 It's not a her, my best friend is a guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A straight, sizzling hot guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I told him on the phone that I'm gonna take you to MAC and he's like "Yea, I better get shot at first" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Have a good day Yagmur


----------



## Susanne (May 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Good morning bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On no I overslept today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love your talks in the morning when I am at school 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hello you all!


----------



## Susanne (May 8, 2009)

Anvika, have a great time!!


----------



## Miss QQ (May 9, 2009)

Have fun this weekend, everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had a makeover two weeks ago, and here's the FOTD.

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/m...r-09-a-138666/


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 11, 2009)

Hey all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 G'morning .... I had the best weekend ever! Had a hair cut on Saturday (pic up on FB) and met my best friend yesterday ... The best time ever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Office seems so dead in comparison to the weekend now


----------



## Susanne (May 11, 2009)

Good morning!!

New week, new luck.... This one must be better than the last one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will get to know on Wednesday which schools are looking for new teachers - hope to find something for me.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 11, 2009)

Cool, all the best Susanne


----------



## nunu (May 11, 2009)

Anvika, glad that you had a lovely weekend.

Susanne, i've got my fingers crossed for you dear.

OMG there are pictures of the msf's on the colour craft thread!! I am sure you've all seen them. I can't beleive there are pictures, finally!!!






Don't throw rocks at me but i think that most of them aren't unique....but i am still excited about them.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 11, 2009)

How was your weekend Nora ? I'm sure no one will harm you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well, I think just the same ... Nothing unique cause some are look-alikes but, definitely pretty


----------



## nunu (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_How was your weekend Nora ? I'm sure no one will harm you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well, I think just the same ... Nothing unique cause some are look-alikes but, definitely pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Saturday is the start of week here, not weekend! Confusing i know. 
Thursday and Friday are our weekend lol. So on those days i went out (visited mac ofcourse) nothing was new there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Only a half empty colour ready display..I wanted to try out the Refined zone cream but it was sold out.

Most of the MSF's look the same to me, they might look different in the pan but boy on the face they are the same. I am sure a lot of people on here have noticed that i've been passing on most recent collections. 
I am just sick of accumilating a lot of stuff and not using it. I have like 9 msf's, which all do the same job either highlight or as blush. 
One of the msf's looks like it has a stripe of Blonde, Brunette and Redeahd msf.
The other looks like another pink and beige msf. 
I am only interested in the cheeky bronze, but it does look like Petticoat. I thought it was petticoat to be honest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

The mes was nothing special either, same previous colours but different names.

Sorry for my long post, i'm a bit disappointed that MAC can not come up with anything new. They are fooling their customers with new names. 
Just my opinion but atleast my purse is happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope no one takes my response to heart.


----------



## Moxy (May 11, 2009)

Hello ladies!!

I hope you are all doing super great, and those of you who aren't I hope you get there soon! My thoughts are with all the less fortunate ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've been away for a while, had a minor crisis going on in my life...life happens I suppose? I know all of you would have been there for me cuz members here take care of eachother, I suppose I just needed to be alone and isolated for a while to realize how much I miss you guys!

There's so much to catch up on, but I'm sure I'll be back on track in given time.

Hearts'n'kisses to all of you!!


----------



## nunu (May 11, 2009)

Moxy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















I hope that everything is okay and that you're feeling much better. I am so glad to see a post from you, call me silly but it feels like a breath of fresh air.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 11, 2009)

You're right ... I noticed that too ... Triple fusion looks like a mix of the BBR MSFs .... I don't think there's anything in your post that would offend anyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There are so many collections coming up ... We might find something that excites us .... Till then, be happy with your loaded wallet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh, I'll never forget the weekend timing in Oman ... My dad has worked there so I know


----------



## Moxy (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Moxy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














_

 
Damn I missed the action! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was never "over" Specktra, I felt like breaking up with a guy whom you love more than anything! Now I suppose we're back together heehee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I hope that everything is okay and that you're feeling much better._

 
I am. Funny how a chat/taking a walk/having a bath/making plans/having some lemonade can make it better. All of the things together of course!

Thanks for checking on me while I was down babe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <3


----------



## Moxy (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_ I am so glad to see a post from you, call me silly but ut feels like a breath of fresh air.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## nunu (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_You're right ... I noticed that too ... Triple fusion looks like a mix of the BBR MSFs .... I don't think there's anything in your post that would offend anyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There are so many collections coming up ... We might find something that excites us .... Till then, be happy with your loaded wallet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh, I'll never forget the weekend timing in Oman ... My dad has worked there so I know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks for understanding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh you did tell me about your dad, i forgot..sorry
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But soon they might change the weekend due to international banks etc. So the weekend might fall on Friday and Saturday..already started in the UAE. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Damn I missed the action! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was never "over" Specktra, I felt like breaking up with a guy whom you love more than anything!* Now I suppose we're back together heehee*



_

 
Thank god 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   I am. Funny how a chat/taking a walk/having a bath/making plans/having some lemonade can make it better. All of the things together of course!

Thanks for checking on me while I was down babe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <3  
 
No worries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_

















_

 




I love your carpenter and hammer joke. I laugh whenever i remember it


----------



## Moxy (May 11, 2009)

Ah yes, I love that one too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Let's play carpenters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 First we get hammered, then you nail me


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 11, 2009)

Oh my, look who's come back to us ..... Moxxxxxxxxxxxxyyyyyyyyyyyyy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dang, first I kept wondering and then asking everyone on here and finally, when I got your comments on FB, I knew you're fine! I hope you don't go like that again .... Everything okie, right ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Missed your quirks girl


----------



## Miss QQ (May 11, 2009)

Moxy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I remember your carpenter game. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





True, life is so random. 

I got my CT scan results today which contained some bad news. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Good morning!!

*New week, new luck....* *This one must be better than the last one!*





I will get to know on Wednesday which schools are looking for new teachers - hope to find something for me._

 





 That's the spirit!


----------



## Moxy (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Oh my, look who's come back to us ..... Moxxxxxxxxxxxxyyyyyyyyyyyyy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dang, first I kept wondering and then asking everyone on here and finally, when I got your comments on FB, I knew you're fine! I hope you don't go like that again .... Everything okie, right ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Missed your quirks girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Heeeey Anvika!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 God it's good to be back! I was hoping someone will notice me but this is more than I've hoped for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_





Moxy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I remember your carpenter game. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





True, life is so random. 

I got my CT scan results today which contained some bad news. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Heeeey mah girl from down under!! I'm so sorry about your CT scan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I've gone through some bad medical stuff as well. It wasn't mine, it was Liam's, but I think sometimes we worry more about others! He kept being sick, getting nose bleed and losing balance and after some scans and tests they found out his balance organ isn't functioning properly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So he needs to do therapy now before he can move to Slovenia. He wants to fix this - he knows that his medical issues need to be "clean" when he hands around his CV!


----------



## Yagmur (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Hey all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 G'morning .... I had the best weekend ever! Had a hair cut on Saturday (pic up on FB) and met my best friend yesterday ... The best time ever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Office seems so dead in comparison to the weekend now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am glad you had a fabulous Weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Good morning!!

New week, new luck.... This one must be better than the last one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will get to know on Wednesday which schools are looking for new teachers - hope to find something for me._

 
Crossed my Fingers for you, hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Hello ladies!!

I hope you are all doing super great, and those of you who aren't I hope you get there soon! My thoughts are with all the less fortunate ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've been away for a while, had a minor crisis going on in my life...life happens I suppose? I know all of you would have been there for me cuz members here take care of eachother, I suppose I just needed to be alone and isolated for a while to realize how much I miss you guys!

There's so much to catch up on, but I'm sure I'll be back on track in given time.

Hearts'n'kisses to all of you!!_

 
Moxy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am glad you're back and you're feeling better. 
We really missed you here. Read the last 5 Sites and you'll see it


----------



## Susanne (May 11, 2009)

Hi Moxy!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Life is not easy at the moment, I can tell you. Glad to have you back!!


----------



## nunu (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Ah yes, I love that one too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Let's play carpenters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 First we get hammered, then you nail me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_

 














I can _never_ get sick of reading/hearing it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_





Moxy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I remember your carpenter game. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got my CT scan results today which contained some bad news. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_I've gone through some bad medical stuff as well. It wasn't mine, it was Liam's, but I think sometimes we worry more about others! He kept being sick, getting nose bleed and losing balance and after some scans and tests they found out his balance organ isn't functioning properly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So he needs to do therapy now before he can move to Slovenia. He wants to fix this - he knows that his medical issues need to be "clean" when he hands around his CV!_

 

So sorry about that hun


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Heeeey Anvika!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 God it's good to be back! I was hoping someone will notice me but this is more than I've hoped for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Well, what can I say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We knew when you were gone and we definitely know now that you're back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope your bf is feeling better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_I am glad you had a fabulous Weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yup and I'm looking forward to tomorrow too .... Will spill the details later


----------



## Moxy (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Hi Moxy!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Life is not easy at the moment, I can tell you. Glad to have you back!!_

 
Thanks love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Did Jeanette tell you about the plan B we have for you know what 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Well, what can I say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We knew when you were gone and we definitely know now that you're back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope your bf is feeling better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you!! It's lovely to be back and interacting with you guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope Liam's therapies work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW I've just read that Germany won't sell the summer trend bags? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so sorry for you guys!


----------



## Yagmur (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_I got my CT scan results today which contained some bad news. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am so sorry about your CT Scan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_I've gone through some bad medical stuff as well. It wasn't mine, it was Liam's, but I think sometimes we worry more about others! He kept being sick, getting nose bleed and losing balance and after some scans and tests they found out his balance organ isn't functioning properly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So he needs to do therapy now before he can move to Slovenia. He wants to fix this - he knows that his medical issues need to be "clean" when he hands around his CV!_

 
I hope Liam's therapy will work and he can move to Slovenia soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Yup and I'm looking forward to tomorrow too .... Will spill the details later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Can't wait to hear your News 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_BTW I've just read that Germany won't sell the summer trend bags? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so sorry for you guys!_

 
That's weird, I don't believe that. My MA has seen the Bags, but I'll ask her on Wednesday, when I'm at the Counter.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 11, 2009)

Oh and by the way, I'm gonna be at MAC tom


----------



## Moxy (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_That's weird, I don't believe that. My MA has seen the Bags, but I'll ask her on Wednesday, when I'm at the Counter._

 
I read it somewhere, cant remember where 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Could be wrong of course, but I know I've seen it somewhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope they're wrong!


----------



## Yagmur (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Oh and by the way, I'm gonna be at MAC tom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Have fun


----------



## Yagmur (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_I read it somewhere, cant remember where 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Could be wrong of course, but I know I've seen it somewhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope they're wrong!_

 
I know, hun. I've read it in the Release dates for Germany + Style Warriors Thread, too. I hope it's wrong...


----------



## Susanne (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_
That's weird, I don't believe that. My MA has seen the Bags, but I'll ask her on Wednesday, when I'm at the Counter._

 





 on all! My MA said the same. I will ask!


----------



## glam8babe (May 11, 2009)

hellooo girls im back on specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just thought id pop on to say hey, i need to get addicted to this forum again!


----------



## Yagmur (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_hellooo girls im back on specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just thought id pop on to say hey, i need to get addicted to this forum again!_

 





I missed your posts and your FOTD's


----------



## nunu (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_hellooo girls im back on specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 just thought id pop on to say hey, i need to get addicted to this forum again!_

 
Welcome Back Becky! It's good to see you here again


----------



## blindpassion (May 11, 2009)

Hey Becky

Happy to see you back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope all is well!


----------



## glam8babe (May 11, 2009)

thanks guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i sorted my internet out so i should be on here everyday like before lol


----------



## nunu (May 11, 2009)

Well you've got a lot of colour collection threads to catch up on


----------



## Susanne (May 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_hellooo girls im back on specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just thought id pop on to say hey, i need to get addicted to this forum again!_


----------



## Moxy (May 12, 2009)

Welcome back Becky!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Missed your posts and FOTDs and have been checking your blog frequently to see if there were any updates 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Heya girls! I've had such a weird day today. Our boss paid us to go to some make up seminar and some old woman was telling us about hand and body hygiene and then her speech turned into lecturing why women shouldn't give men oral sex or kiss other women! It was hilarious. My girl mate and I had a hard time controlling ourselves not to burst out laughing. I mean come on.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 12, 2009)

^^ I admire your self-control girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ................ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hey all, here is my day-diary 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .... Well, I hauled at LUSH for the first time today and got "Honey I washed the kids" soap and "Aqua Marine" face cleanser. Tried both ... Fab 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aaaand, I went to MAC and got blacktrack f/l. Now, as always I went upto my fav MA and as usual I ended up knowing more products than her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Weird, right ?! No!! She smiled and started asking questions like where do you stay and where do you work and what do you do (I love that girl cause she's super cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Then, she starts whispering and says "We're opening two new stores in blah and blah" ... "Would you like to work for MAC ?!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My jaw dropped and I went numb .... Then I started laughing thinking she was kidding me (I am a Software tester for Pete's sake!) but, she was not! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




She's given me her manager's number and asked me to mail her my resume! And now am figuring how to make a new resume


----------



## Moxy (May 12, 2009)

^^ THAT IS AWESOME!!!

Last Xmas the manager at MAC's counter at London Stansted told me they need staff and asked if she brings me an application (cuz we had a long talk and she remembered me and yada yada). Stupidly enough, I chickened out and said no. GIRL, GO FOR IT!!!!!! <3


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 12, 2009)

Oh guys, seriously am like deathly scared ... Me and an MA ??!!


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 12, 2009)

Moxy, you're an MA .... What does your resume look like ? What do you put in there ? My MA said just put that you're in Software and then write that you have a passion for MAC and knowledge of the products too but, I really don't know how exactly to put it .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Guys, help pl ?!


----------



## Yagmur (May 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Heya girls! I've had such a weird day today. Our boss paid us to go to some make up seminar and some old woman was telling us about hand and body hygiene and then her speech turned into lecturing why women shouldn't give men oral sex or kiss other women! It was hilarious. My girl mate and I had a hard time controlling ourselves not to burst out laughing. I mean come on._

 
And you didn't laughed?! Awesome self control 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Aaaand, I went to MAC and got blacktrack f/l. Now, as always I went upto my fav MA and as usual I ended up knowing more products than her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Weird, right ?! No!! She smiled and started asking questions like where do you stay and where do you work and what do you do (I love that girl cause she's super cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) *Then, she starts whispering and says "We're opening two new stores in blah and blah" ... "Would you like to work for MAC ?!"*





 My jaw dropped and I went numb .... Then I started laughing thinking she was kidding me (I am a Software tester for Pete's sake!) but, she was not! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Awesome! Great! Super! Fabulous! Fantastic! What more can I say, nothing. 
I'll happydance for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










You lucky Girl, you deserve it.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_





 Awesome! Great! Super! Fabulous! Fantastic! What more can I say, nothing. 
I'll happydance for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










You lucky Girl, you deserve it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Yagmur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Let's happy dance together cause I think this is as far as I'm gonna get 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Specktra and you guys so much ....


----------



## Yagmur (May 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Specktra and you guys so much ...._

 





I am so exited about tomorrow. I am going to MAC and have my first Makeover


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 12, 2009)

^^ Yay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MAC make-overs rock!


----------



## nunu (May 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Welcome back Becky!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Missed your posts and FOTDs and have been checking your blog frequently to see if there were any updates 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Heya girls! I've had such a weird day today. Our boss paid us to go to some make up seminar and some old woman was telling us about hand and body hygiene and then her speech turned into lecturing why women shouldn't give men oral sex or kiss other women! It was hilarious. My girl mate and I had a hard time controlling ourselves not to burst out laughing. I mean come on._

 
WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT? 
You went to a make up seminar and instead you were lectured about sex? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I would've burst out laughing!! lol

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_^^ I admire your self-control girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ................ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hey all, here is my day-diary 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .... Well, I hauled at LUSH for the first time today and got "Honey I washed the kids" soap and "Aqua Marine" face cleanser. Tried both ... Fab 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aaaand, I went to MAC and got blacktrack f/l. Now, as always I went upto my fav MA and as usual I ended up knowing more products than her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Weird, right ?! No!! She smiled and started asking questions like where do you stay and where do you work and what do you do (I love that girl cause she's super cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Then, she starts whispering and says "We're opening two new stores in blah and blah" ... "Would you like to work for MAC ?!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My jaw dropped and I went numb .... Then I started laughing thinking she was kidding me (I am a Software tester for Pete's sake!) but, she was not! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




She's given me her manager's number and asked me to mail her my resume! And now am figuring how to make a new resume 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OMG GIRL!!! Go for it!!!!!


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 13, 2009)

G'morning all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Back to the office and not feeling it ... So sleepy, just didn't wanna get outta bed today!


----------



## Susanne (May 13, 2009)

Good morning! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will get to know today which schools are looking for new teachers and where I can make an application. I hope to find enough schools for me!


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 13, 2009)

Yay Susanne, sounds like a great new day for new beginnings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All the best hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope you get what you want quickly ...


----------



## Susanne (May 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Yay Susanne, sounds like a great new day for new beginnings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All the best hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope you get what you want quickly ..._


----------



## Moxy (May 13, 2009)

Anvika basically as you've said, you state what your education is and what you do for a living but add that make up fascinates you and helps you to evolve artistically and all that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just wish Manhattan wasn't such crap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good luck girl!

Oh and good luck to you too Susanne!!


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Anvika basically as you've said, you state what your education is and what you do for a living but add that make up fascinates you and helps you to evolve artistically and all that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* I just wish Manhattan wasn't such crap*





 Good luck girl!_

 
Hmm, I'll try but, I bet it won't go beyond a page!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I hope MAC opens up in Slovenia and you get to be an MA there


----------



## Moxy (May 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Hmm, I'll try but, I bet it won't go beyond a page!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I hope MAC opens up in Slovenia and you get to be an MA there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's really sweet of you!!


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's really sweet of you!!_

 
Naw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As I guessed, the resume turned out to be one page long and have sent it across finally ... I know this is gonna be a joke


----------



## nunu (May 13, 2009)

Best of luck Susanne.


----------



## Susanne (May 13, 2009)

Hi Bimbos. I am at home after a looong day....

I found 10 schools in my area where I would like to work. 4 of them are just around the corner of my MAC counter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe one will take me??

Keep you fingers crossed


----------



## Moxy (May 13, 2009)

^^ School close to MAC sounds fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Susanne (May 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_^^ School close to MAC sounds fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!_

 

My poor wallet....

I really hope I will find a new job.


----------



## nunu (May 13, 2009)

I have my fingers crossed for you Susanne!


----------



## Miss QQ (May 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_My poor wallet....

I really hope I will find a new job._

 
Good luck! 

I would love to work near a MAC counter. I imagine I could play with some testers or pick something up after work, daily. And all the MAs there would know me.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 14, 2009)

Hey all, g'morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Susanne, I hope you get the school with the highest salary and nearest to MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, you know where you're gonna blow the money!!


----------



## Yagmur (May 14, 2009)

Bimbos,
how is everyone doing today?

Good Luck, Susanne. I have my Fingers crossed for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My Makeover at the MAC Counter yesterday, was great. My MA, Ben was very nice and did a great Job. He did a dark black matte Smokey Look, I loved it. I've taken Pictures, after I was at Home. I'll upload them now.

After my Makeover we went to the Cinema and watched the Preview of "Illuminati" (Angels & Demons) with a lot of Friends. It was very funny, we were 22 People


----------



## Yagmur (May 14, 2009)

Anvika, my Counter just restocked Lollipop Lovin and all the other Sugar Sweet Stuff. If you want I'll can do a CP for you. But it may be more expensive then getting a CP from US. LL is 17,50€ here. Just let me now, if you want


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_





 Bimbos,
how is everyone doing today?

Good Luck, Susanne. I have my Fingers crossed for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*My Makeover at the MAC Counter yesterday, was great. My MA, Ben was very nice and did a great Job. He did a dark black matte Smokey Look, I loved it. I've taken Pictures, after I was at Home. I'll upload them now.*

After my Makeover we went to the Cinema and watched the Preview of "Illuminati" (Angels & Demons) with a lot of Friends. It was very funny, *we were 22 People*



_

 
Hurry up, hurry up ... I wanna see the smokey hot pics NOW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




22 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 How was it ?


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Anvika, my Counter just restocked Lollipop Lovin and all the other Sugar Sweet Stuff. If you want I'll can do a CP for you. But it may be more expensive then getting a CP from US. LL is *17,50€* here. Just let me now, if you want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I nearly started jumping in my seat when I read your post and then, I saw the price ... converted to Indian Rupees (INR) and fainted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







1 euro = 68 INR


----------



## Yagmur (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Hurry up, hurry up ... I wanna see the smokey hot pics NOW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




22 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 How was it ?_

 
Just one more Minute, hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 let me say crazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_I nearly started jumping in my seat when I read your post and then, I saw the price ... converted to Indian Rupees (INR) and fainted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







1 euro = 68 INR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am sorry, I know MAC is really expensive here. 

Maybe a US Girl can help you?! I am not sure, but I think Tish said her Counter has LL still in stock. Ask her.


It's so not fair that you'll not get SS in your Country!!! Why is MAC so mean?


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Just one more Minute, hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 let me say crazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am sorry, I know MAC is really expensive here. 

Maybe a US Girl can help you?! I am not sure, but I think Tish said her Counter has LL still in stock. Ask her.


It's so not fair that you'll not get SS in your Country!!! Why is MAC so mean? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm glad you had fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yup, I'd PMd Tish but, I am looking to swap it for my Prep + Prime now since it's new! Let's see if someone helps me ... I hope someone does


----------



## Yagmur (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_I'm glad you had fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yup, I'd PMd Tish but, I am looking to swap it for my Prep + Prime now since it's new! Let's see if someone helps me ... I hope someone does 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'll keep my Fingers crossed for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My Cousin has a YSL l/s that is really similar looking in the tube to LL. I don't know the Number/Name of it, but I'll ask her and if I get a Chance, I'll swatch it for you.


----------



## Yagmur (May 14, 2009)

I've posted my FOTD from my Makeover:

*MAC Makeover - Dark black Smokey Eyes - Pic heavy*


----------



## nunu (May 14, 2009)

Yagmur, the whole look is HOTNESS! The smokey eye is so hot on you.

Hello everyone!


----------



## Yagmur (May 14, 2009)

Nora






 thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How are you today? Have you got your CP for SS?


----------



## nunu (May 14, 2009)

Hey Yagmur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I am fine thank you, how are you?

I didn't get a CP for myself but i did get a CP for my sister 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I always like to look at the items before i buy them, hehe.


----------



## Yagmur (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Hey Yagmur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am fine thank you, how are you?

I didn't get a CP for myself but i did get a CP for my sister 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*
I always like to look at the items before i buy them, hehe.*_

 
Me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am fine, thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hope your Friends pathology report comes out clear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What have you got for your Sister?!


----------



## nunu (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am fine, thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hope your Friends pathology report comes out clear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What have you got for your Sister?!_

 
Thank you dear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope so too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My sister ordered all of the shadesticks but butternutyy (sold out), aquavert, dear cupcake eyeshadows.

She wanted peppermint patti but it was sold out.


----------



## Yagmur (May 14, 2009)

Wow, great Haul for your Sister 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aquavert is gorgeous. I've got it as well and Refined + Lollipop Lovin. Love everything


----------



## nunu (May 14, 2009)

Yes, SS is a nice collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wanted Red Velvet shade stick but i passed on it because i already have fresco rose paint pot. I know they don't compare but i do have a some what pinky base


----------



## Susanne (May 14, 2009)

I agree, I love my Sugar Sweet!


----------



## Yagmur (May 14, 2009)

Susanne


----------



## Susanne (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_





 Susanne_

 





 Greetings to Munich!!


----------



## Yagmur (May 14, 2009)

... to rainy Munich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I asked my MA yesterday, Becks sells the 134 Brush


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_I'll keep my Fingers crossed for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My Cousin has a YSL l/s that is really similar looking in the tube to LL. I don't know the Number/Name of it, but I'll ask her and if I get a Chance, I'll swatch it for you._

 
Aren't you just the best ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you


----------



## Yagmur (May 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Aren't you just the best ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





I asked my Cousin for the YSL l/s, it's No. 59 Melon D Or. YSL - No. 59 Melon D Or

I haven't swatched them side by side, but I think they look really similar in the tube. Hope you can take a look at this one.







 Bimbos!
Hope everyone has a great Day


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 15, 2009)

Thank you so much Yagmur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll check it soon ....

By the way, I hope you're now gonna start wearing falsies and do smokey looks yourself


----------



## Yagmur (May 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Thank you so much Yagmur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll check it soon ....

*By the way, I hope you're now gonna start wearing falsies and do smokey looks yourself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 
Definitely! I'll just have to practice a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What's up with you, when will we see a new FOTD or LOTD?!


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 15, 2009)

Hehe, I'll take some more time. The doc has asked me not to use anything on my water line. It's somewhat weird for me as I'm used to wearing kohl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, not using e/s much cause the blending makes me stroke my brushes on the lids (which have become sensitive), so am getting there slowly. Don't worry, I'll be back with a bang


----------



## Yagmur (May 15, 2009)

^^ Can't wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have you written your Application + CV for MAC?


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 15, 2009)

Yup, I did that and sent it day before but, obviously haven't got a reply yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm wondering if I should call my MA to update her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Should I ?


----------



## Yagmur (May 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Yup, I did that and sent it day before but, obviously haven't got a reply yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm wondering if I should call my MA to update her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Should I ?_

 





 I think you could call her and tell her that you've sent your app. 

I keep my fingers crossed for you


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 15, 2009)

Yea, I think you're right ... I'll call her once I leave for home. Thanks hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What's new with you ?


----------



## Yagmur (May 15, 2009)

Nothing new here. Bad weather outside and PMS is killing me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I am exited for the Eurovision Song Contest 2009 this Year.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 15, 2009)

Is it raining ? PMS sucks man! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have hot tea, it will relax you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What contest is that ? I've never heard of it before ....


----------



## nunu (May 15, 2009)

Ugh the days of PMS ..i HATE it.
Feel better soon Yagmur.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 15, 2009)

Hey Nora!! How're you and how's the weather in Oman ?


----------



## Yagmur (May 15, 2009)

Thank you, hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yes, it's rain, storm, rain, sun, rain, storm etc. Can you imagine, what I mean?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eurovision Song Contest is an annual competition held among active member countries of the European Broadcasting Union <-- to Quote Wikipedia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love this years Song from Turkey, listen to it...


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 15, 2009)

I'll check the songs but am sure the GUYS on there are gonna be super hot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Am I right ?


----------



## Yagmur (May 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Ugh the days of PMS ..i HATE it.
Feel better soon Yagmur._

 
I hate it, too. Thank you, hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How was the pathology Report of your Friend? I hope everything is fine.


----------



## Yagmur (May 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_I'll check the songs but am sure the GUYS on there are gonna be super hot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Am I right ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I don't know, about the GUYS there, but Hadise is hot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Take a look: *Hadisemusic.com | The official site*


----------



## nunu (May 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_





 Hey Nora!! How're you and how's the weather in Oman ?_

 
Hello Anvika 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The weather is so ...bloody....HOT!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's 40 degrees!! I hate it!!
Is it the same in India??

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_I hate it, too. Thank you, hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How was the pathology Report of your Friend? I hope everything is fine._

 
The results are not out yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it may take a few days. Thank you so much for asking


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 15, 2009)

@ Yagmur - She is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hot guys plssssssss


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Hello Anvika 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The weather is so ...bloody....HOT!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's 40 degrees!! I hate it!!
Is it the same in India??

The results are not out yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it may take a few days. Thank you so much for asking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Yup, it's hot here too! Delhi is quite hot anyhow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is some friend of yours unwell Nora ?


----------



## Yagmur (May 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_@ Yagmur - She is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hot guys plssssssss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes, she is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think the most Hotties are Womans there. Dita v. Teese is on the Stage with the Germany Guys. I love her


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 15, 2009)

Well, then it's a must see for guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd like to see some hot European men!!


----------



## Yagmur (May 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_



*Well, then it's a must see for guys*





 I'd like to see some hot European men!!_

 
True


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 15, 2009)




----------



## Moxy (May 15, 2009)

Hey babes! How's it going?

I've noticed that lately people are pimping their Fotds in other threads, so I suppose I can do it to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/o...4/#post1633124  (if anyone is interested in the new car tip hahahahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Yagmur (May 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Hey babes! How's it going?

I've noticed that lately people are pimping their Fotds in other threads, so I suppose I can do it to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/o...4/#post1633124  (if anyone is interested in the new car tip hahahahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 
Of Course you can pimp it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I looooooove your Car Tips, you need to post more Sweetie


----------



## nunu (May 15, 2009)

Moxy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Loved the neautrals on you!


----------



## Moxy (May 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Moxy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Loved the neautrals on you!_

 
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have to be honest, I NEVER wear neutrals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I suppose I should? Heehee thanks girls, your comments are a huge ego boost!


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_





 I'd like to see some hot European men!!_

 
I have no idea what you're all talking about, but I _completely agree_. lol


----------



## nunu (May 15, 2009)

Guys! MissChieovus (sp?)is on blogTv!


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Hey babes! How's it going?

I've noticed that lately people are pimping their Fotds in other threads, so I suppose I can do it to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/o...4/#post1633124  (if anyone is interested in the new car tip hahahahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 
Pimp it right up! Cause anyhow, I come on here way more than the FOTD thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I have no idea what you're all talking about, but I completely agree. lol_

 
Dude, there's some European song contest coming up that has hot women but, what I need is .... Need I finish that sentence


----------



## rbella (May 16, 2009)

HI beeches.  miss you all.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 16, 2009)

Oh my, look who's here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Danelle!! ... C'mon people ... Grouphug


----------



## Yagmur (May 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_HI beeches.  miss you all._

 
rbella is back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How are you doin? I hope everything is fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Morning Bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Moxy (May 16, 2009)

Danelle


----------



## rbella (May 16, 2009)

I had some procedures done yesterday and I feel ickers.  Yuck!! I got up to takes some meds and now, I'm goin' back down....See you in 10-15 hours!!!


----------



## Moxy (May 16, 2009)

Hello bimbos!

Another link from me, this time it's my contest (held by xsparkage) entry look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/m...5/#post1634396

Hope you're all having a nice weekend!!


----------



## nunu (May 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I had some procedures done yesterday and I feel ickers. Yuck!! I got up to takes some meds and now, I'm goin' back down....See you in 10-15 hours!!!_

 
Oh, i hope you feel better soon


----------



## blindpassion (May 17, 2009)

hey bimbos! My traincase thread is FINALLY up! I hope you enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.specktra.net/forum/f185/f...-heavy-139386/


----------



## Susanne (May 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_hey bimbos! My traincase thread is FINALLY up! I hope you enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.specktra.net/forum/f185/f...-heavy-139386/_

 
I love it! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Susanne (May 17, 2009)

Hi Bimbos!

Another rainy Sunday here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have just finished writing 10 applications and my resumes for a new job. I will send them tomorrow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It is time waiting for invitations for a job interview!!

Have you read we should get new bright e/s, pigments and glitters in fall?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I must get a new job now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry


----------



## Moxy (May 17, 2009)

^^ Yes OMG new pigmentssssssssss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Susanne I hope you get responses soon!! A MAC girl can't be unemployed, certain needs got to be fulfilled


----------



## Susanne (May 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_^^ Yes OMG new pigmentssssssssss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Susanne I hope you get responses soon!! A MAC girl can't be unemployed, certain needs got to be fulfilled 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## nunu (May 17, 2009)

Susanne, i hop you get invited for an interview soon


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I had some procedures done yesterday and I feel ickers.  Yuck!! I got up to takes some meds and now, I'm goin' back down....See you in 10-15 hours!!!_

 
Get well soon Danelle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Hi Bimbos!

Another rainy Sunday here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have just finished writing 10 applications and my resumes for a new job. I will send them tomorrow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It is time waiting for invitations for a job interview!!

Have you read we should get new bright e/s, pigments and glitters in fall?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I must get a new job now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
All the best hun! Hope you get a great new job


----------



## nunu (May 18, 2009)

Mornin' bimbos


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 18, 2009)

Hey Nora!


----------



## nunu (May 18, 2009)

Hello Anvika!

How are you?


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 18, 2009)

Am pretty good ... What's up with you ? What did you do on your weekend ?


----------



## Yagmur (May 18, 2009)

Morning Bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anvika any News about Lollipop Lovin?


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 18, 2009)

Hey Yagmur! Nope, nothing ... No one seems to want to help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Never mind, I guess I'll simply pass it ... How was your weekend ?


----------



## Yagmur (May 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Hey Yagmur! Nope, nothing ... No one seems to want to help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Never mind, I guess I'll simply pass it ... How was your weekend ?_

 





 I am sorry hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have you seen the YSL l/s?


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 18, 2009)

I tried but, couldn't find the shade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just my luck! Doesn't matter though ... There's too many colours out there to just worry about one


----------



## Yagmur (May 18, 2009)

My weekend was fine. Weather was great, no rain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am at University now. Have a great Day you all


----------



## nunu (May 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Am pretty good ... What's up with you ? What did you do on your weekend ?_

 
Nothing much is up..just soo bored 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On my weekend, i went to MAC ofcourse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Got some brushes and a shadestick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Doubledazzle is out but i haven't gone to check it out..Rose Romance coming out on the 26th.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 19, 2009)

Hey y'all ... G'morning ... God, I couldn't get outta bed today!! Overslept for half an hour but, got ready way earlier than usual even though I was in a zombie-like state 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thankfully, I didn't put on weird colours on my face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Watched 2-3 movies after going home last night, including Office Space 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great Nora! I read somewhere you're going back to UK ... True ?


----------



## Moxy (May 19, 2009)

Morning Anvika! And others! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mum and dad are so cranky, I wonder who put sand in their vaginas


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 19, 2009)

Hey Moxy!  *I wonder who put sand in their vaginas
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









*


----------



## Nzsallyb (May 19, 2009)

Hey ladies (and men?)

can i get on the bimbo train? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my name is sally by the way, and im from New Zealand! 

i also love chat and gossip (along with MAC!)


----------



## Moxy (May 19, 2009)

Yo Sally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anvika yes, they're THAT cranky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 19, 2009)

Hey Sally! Hop on ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope your ninja style didn't do that to them Moxy


----------



## Yagmur (May 19, 2009)

Bimbos

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Hey y'all ... G'morning ... God, I couldn't get outta bed today!! Overslept for half an hour but, got ready way earlier than usual even though I was in a zombie-like state 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thankfully, I didn't put on weird colours on my face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Watched 2-3 movies after going home last night,* including Office Space 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Which one's? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Morning Anvika! And others! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mum and dad are so cranky, *I wonder who put sand in their vaginas*



_

 








 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_Hey ladies (and men?)

can i get on the bimbo train? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my name is sally by the way, and im from New Zealand! 

i also love chat and gossip (along with MAC!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hey Sally


----------



## nunu (May 19, 2009)

Hey Everyone!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Hey y'all ... G'morning ... God, I couldn't get outta bed today!! Overslept for half an hour but, got ready way earlier than usual even though I was in a zombie-like state 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thankfully, I didn't put on weird colours on my face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Watched 2-3 movies after going home last night, including Office Space 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great Nora! I read somewhere you're going back to UK ... True ?_

 
I am praying that i get accepted to do my graduate studies there. So yeh, tis true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Morning Anvika! And others! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mum and dad are so cranky, I wonder who put sand in their vaginas
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sand in their Vaginas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_Hey ladies (and men?)

can i get on the bimbo train? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my name is sally by the way, and im from New Zealand! 

i also love chat and gossip (along with MAC!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Welcome to the club!!


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_





 Bimbos


Which one's? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Office Space, Keeping the Faith, The Rock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Hey Everyone!!!

I am praying that i get accepted to do my graduate studies there. So yeh, tis true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  _

 
Yay, cool! All the best hun, I hope they take you in ASAP


----------



## Nzsallyb (May 19, 2009)

Moring bimbo!

off to work soon (and i have to walk in the snow!) very freezing here - nipple inducing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i have been asked to work on the shiseido counter today, which i know nothing about lol!
picking up the rest of my dazzleglasses tomorrow!
hope everyone has a good day (p.s Moxy i love top gear too!)


----------



## nunu (May 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_Moring bimbo!

off to work soon (and i have to walk in the snow!) very freezing here - nipple inducing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i have been asked to work on the shiseido counter today, which i know nothing about lol!
picking up the rest of my dazzleglasses tomorrow!
hope everyone has a good day (p.s Moxy i love top gear too!)_

 
Good Morning to you!

Well it's still night time here! 

Have a good day!!


----------



## Moxy (May 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_p.s Moxy i love top gear too!)_

 








 More the merrier!


----------



## Susanne (May 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_Hey ladies (and men?)

can i get on the bimbo train? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my name is sally by the way, and im from New Zealand! 

i also love chat and gossip (along with MAC!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 I will add you to our list!


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 20, 2009)

Morning all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Man, it's hot here ... I just about melted yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'mon people, send me some snow!!


----------



## blindpassion (May 20, 2009)

Hey Bimbos!

I hope everyone is doing really well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*hugs*


----------



## Nzsallyb (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Morning all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Man, it's hot here ... I just about melted yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'mon people, send me some snow!!_

 
here is some NZ snow (throws it at you). Freeeeeezing cold here!!! luckily the BF picked my up so that i did not have to walk home from walk in the sleet. 
ready for my dinner of nachos!


woot i get to pick up the rest of my dazzleglass goodness tomorrow!


----------



## Miss QQ (May 20, 2009)

Nzsallyb! 

Hello bimbos! It is hot and sunny here today.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_here is some NZ snow (throws it at you). Freeeeeezing cold here!!! luckily the BF picked my up so that i did not have to walk home from walk in the sleet. 
ready for my dinner of nachos!
woot i get to pick up the rest of my dazzleglass goodness tomorrow!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Thank you for the snow Sally! I guess that's why the heat has gone down (No kidding!). God, I don't even remember snow now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And nachos, oh man ... Been so long, I need to get me some nachos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yay for your dazzle glasses hun! Which ones are you getting ?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_





 Nzsallyb! 

Hello bimbos! It is hot and sunny here today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Tell me about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, am glad it's less sun and more wind today


----------



## Nzsallyb (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_





 Nzsallyb! 

Hello bimbos! It is hot and sunny here today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Miss QQ! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_





 Thank you for the snow Sally! I guess that's why the heat has gone down (No kidding!). God, I don't even remember snow now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And nachos, oh man ... Been so long, I need to get me some nachos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yay for your dazzle glasses hun! Which ones are you getting ?


_

 
i got smile the other day, but i put steppn up and extra amps on hold for me to get tomorrow - big financial decision at NZD$48 each! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it is still sleeting here - goodnight everyone, sleepy time for me


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_ i got smile the other day, but i put steppn up and extra amps on hold for me to get tomorrow - big financial decision at *NZD$48 each*! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it is still sleeting here - goodnight everyone, sleepy time for me_

 
NZD 48 ??!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is that for real ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




G'night!


----------



## Susanne (May 20, 2009)

Bimbos!

I made a decision today...

If I get a new job, I will become a brunette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I always wanted to try it and I think it will be a great hair colour for fall and winter!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





 Bimbos!

I made a decision today...

If I get a new job, I will become a brunette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I always wanted to try it and I think it will be a great hair colour for fall and winter!_

 
Hello hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wow.. what a great way to celebrate a new job! I will cross my fingers even harder for you now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Nzsallyb!


----------



## Moxy (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





 Bimbos!

I made a decision today...

If I get a new job, I will become a brunette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I always wanted to try it and I think it will be a great hair colour for fall and winter!_

 
WOWZA! You're gonna make a fiiiine brunette girl!!! I CANT wait to see the change


----------



## Susanne (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Hello hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wow.. what a great way to celebrate a new job! I will cross my fingers even harder for you now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_WOWZA! You're gonna make a fiiiine brunette girl!!! I CANT wait to see the change 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you! I want the change in September together with the CoC follower 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You will be the first seeing pics!!


----------



## nunu (May 20, 2009)

Susanne! You are going to be one gorgeous brunette!


----------



## Yagmur (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





 Bimbos!

I made a decision today...

If I get a new job, I will become a brunette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I always wanted to try it and I think it will be a great hair colour for fall and winter!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_WOWZA! You're gonna make a fiiiine brunette girl!!! I CANT wait to see the change 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 I think you'll look hot as a Brunette. Blue Eyes with brunette Hair is gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bimbos I have a new love. I've got Brunette MSF over ebay last week and used it today. I looooooooove it. It's the prettiest bronzey Glow on the Cheeks


----------



## Susanne (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Susanne! You are going to be one gorgeous brunette!_

 






 I look forward to it! Trying new looks with a new hair colour!


----------



## nunu (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_





 I think you'll look hot as a Brunette. Blue Eyes with brunette Hair is gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bimbos I have a new love. I've got Brunette MSF over ebay last week and used it today. I looooooooove it. It's the prettiest bronzey Glow on the Cheeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I LOVE Brunette msf!! It's gorgeous, i am glad you got it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





 I look forward to it! Trying new looks with a new hair colour!_


----------



## Susanne (May 20, 2009)

nunu, I adore those Middle East beauties


----------



## Susanne (May 20, 2009)

I passed Brunette MSF... I love Warmed...


----------



## Yagmur (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I LOVE Brunette msf!! It's gorgeous, i am glad you got it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes, it is! Thank you all for enabling


----------



## nunu (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_nunu, I adore those Middle East beauties 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Seriously, the contrast of your eyes and the new hair would look lovely on you!


----------



## nunu (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I passed Brunette MSF... I love Warmed... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My warmed msf is on its way to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Yes, it is! Thank you all for enabling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No worries, you know i won't enable people on things that i find easily dupable


----------



## Susanne (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Awww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Seriously, the contrast of your eyes and the new hair would look lovely on you!_

 
And I think I will look older in a positive way


----------



## Nzsallyb (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_NZD 48 ??!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is that for real ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




G'night!_

 
its enough to make your wallet seal up - but i do love me some dazzleness 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





 Bimbos!

I made a decision today...

If I get a new job, I will become a brunette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I always wanted to try it and I think it will be a great hair colour for fall and winter!_

 
you will look hawt as a brunette (and i always think bright makeup looks good with darker hair). just be prepared to get a fright the 1st few times when you look in the mirror - when i went from platinum blonde to nearly back, it made me jump the 1st few times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Hello hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wow.. what a great way to celebrate a new job! I will cross my fingers even harder for you now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Nzsallyb!_

 
hehe thanks

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_nunu, I adore those Middle East beauties 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
me too. there are these ladies that come into work, and they are gorgeous!


----------



## nunu (May 20, 2009)

Jeanette, how are you? I noticed that you've been lurking again


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Jeanette, how are you? I noticed that you've been lurking again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






_

 
Yes I am back beeing a part-time lurker because I have a lot of worries right now.


----------



## Susanne (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Yes I am back beeing a part-time lurker because I have a lot of worries right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## nunu (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Yes I am back beeing a part-time lurker because I have a lot of worries right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Awww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Remember we are here for you


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_



_

 








 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_



_

 
Tummy is still too full for booze!


----------



## Susanne (May 20, 2009)

Bimbos, we have missed our one year anniversary... May 12th!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Awww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Remember we are here for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Thank you hun!


----------



## Moxy (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_just be prepared to get a fright the 1st few times when you look in the mirror - when i went from platinum blonde to nearly back, it made me jump the 1st few times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ohh god yes, the SHOCK!!! I did this as well (although I'm blonde again now LOL) and had some problems for the first few days. But i KNOW Susanne is gonna look gorgeous, I can imagine her in my head with brown locks and she looks stunning


----------



## Nzsallyb (May 21, 2009)

how is the job hunting going susanne?

freezing cold here again! but the cold did not keep me away from my dazzleglasses!


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





 Bimbos!

I made a decision today...

If I get a new job, I will become a brunette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I always wanted to try it and I think it will be a great hair colour for fall and winter!_

 





 And the award for "Best decision of the year goes to" .... (drumroll) .... Susanne!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Thank you! I want the change in September together with the CoC follower 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You will be the first seeing pics!!_

 





 Can't wait!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_





 I think you'll look hot as a Brunette. Blue Eyes with brunette Hair is gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bimbos I have a new love. I've got Brunette MSF over ebay last week and used it today. I looooooooove it. It's the prettiest bronzey Glow on the Cheeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wow, I'm glad you got a new MSF to fall in love with. After all, we all gotta keep refreshing the looove 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_its enough to make your wallet seal up - but i do love me some dazzleness_

 





 on both counts!


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 21, 2009)

Morning girls! I can't believe we missed our Bimbo-day either! Anyhow, Happy Bimbo-day to us girls


----------



## Miss QQ (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





 Bimbos!

I made a decision today...

If I get a new job, I will become a brunette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I always wanted to try it and I think it will be a great hair colour for fall and winter!_

 





It is so exciting to get a new look!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Yes I am back beeing a part-time lurker because I have a lot of worries right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Take care and try not to worry too much. I know it is easier said than done. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Happy belated Bimbo day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I haven't joined specktra on that day yet!


----------



## Susanne (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Ohh god yes, the SHOCK!!! I did this as well (although I'm blonde again now LOL) and had some problems for the first few days. But i KNOW Susanne is gonna look gorgeous, I can imagine her in my head with brown locks and she looks stunning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Susanne (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_how is the job hunting going susanne?
_

 
I sent an application and my resume to 10 schools last Monday where I would like to work. 
Now I am waiting to get invitations for a job interview!


----------



## Susanne (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_





 And the award for "Best decision of the year goes to" .... (drumroll) .... Susanne!!








 Can't wait!!_

 








Sometimes you need a change in life!


----------



## Yagmur (May 21, 2009)

Morning my lovely Bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Happy belated Birthday to us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jeanette, don't worry too much. We're here for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's sooooo hhot here in Munich right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll go out with my Hubby now. I wish you all a great Day


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_








Sometimes you need a change in life!_

 





 Yup! I love your change though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Morning my lovely Bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Happy belated Birthday to us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jeanette, don't worry too much. We're here for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's sooooo hhot here in Munich right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll go out with my Hubby now. I wish you all a great Day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Couldn't be hotter than Delhi!! I went out to attend a call and my face just about burned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have a great time Yagmur!


----------



## Susanne (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Morning my lovely Bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Happy belated Birthday to us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jeanette, don't worry too much. We're here for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's sooooo hhot here in Munich right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll go out with my Hubby now. I wish you all a great Day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Have a great day, Yagmur and all of you!

I am still working for school right now but will enjoy the sun in the afternoon, too!


----------



## Moxy (May 21, 2009)

Susanne do your students know you're leaving? I bet they'll be sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just got home from shopping, but it wasn't make up so I cant do a haul thread.. I got 2 pairs of shoes and some jewelry so if anyone's interested just let me know


----------



## Susanne (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Susanne do your students know you're leaving? I bet they'll be sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 

No, they don't know yet. I should not tell them the truth. I guess they would not understand it and ask every day why 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It makes me sad, I must be in a good mood every day at school as if nothing has happened. I will tell them that I will leave in the last week before summer vacations.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Susanne do your students know you're leaving? I bet they'll be sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just got home from shopping, but it wasn't make up so I cant do a haul thread.. I got 2 pairs of shoes and some jewelry so if anyone's interested just let me know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am!! Show me the pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_No, they don't know yet. I should not tell them the truth. I guess they would not understand it and ask every day why 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It makes me sad, I must be in a good mood every day at school as if nothing has happened. I will tell them that I will leave in the last week before summer vacations._

 





 Don't worry, they'll get it eventually.


----------



## Moxy (May 21, 2009)

OK pics are crap but I like to look at pretty things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Black peep toes:










White sandals with straps:






WEDDING SHOES?! .....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Zoya Moxie polish! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








And some jewelry:

neklace with 2 hearts





RED I SAID  (i'm so lame
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)





My bracelet from before





accompanied by a new one:





Ta-da:






I feel quite daft when I do posts like that but I really like my new stuff heehee!


----------



## Nzsallyb (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I sent an application and my resume to 10 schools last Monday where I would like to work. 
Now I am waiting to get invitations for a job interview! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
im sure you will do well - you are very skilled at your job

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_ 

I feel quite daft when I do posts like that but I really like my new stuff heehee!_

 
thats why we love you!


sooo.... not going to class today - staying in bed or going out in the cold and hail (bed time!!)

Yagmur,you are making me lemm brunette MSF, but i am a NC15


----------



## nunu (May 21, 2009)

Moxy, the shoes and the polish look SEXY


----------



## Yagmur (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_Yagmur,you are making me lemm brunette MSF, but i am a NC15_

 
Get it if you can, i gives you these super pretty bronzey Glow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My Friend Andrea is NW 15 and Brunette looks gorgeous on her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moxy you've got some sexy Shoes


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_





 OK pics are crap but I like to look at pretty things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I feel quite daft when I do posts like that but I really like my new stuff heehee!_

 





 Awesome stuff !! I also love how your big toes are are smaller than the next one cause I have it too on my right foot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aand, there's a kinda old saying here which says that girls that have this "trait" will always LEAD in a relationship 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The best news ever!!


----------



## Susanne (May 22, 2009)

Good morning Bimbos!

I have a day off school today. I am going to enjoy a breakfast at Starbucks first today (reminds me of NY) and visit my MA at the counter then. Talking about Style Warriors that will be released next week here and I hope to get my late RR makeover.


----------



## Nzsallyb (May 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Good morning Bimbos!

I have a day off school today. I am going to enjoy a breakfast at Starbucks first today (reminds me of NY) and visit my MA at the counter then. Talking about Style Warriors that will be released next week here and I hope to get my late RR makeover._

 
Morning (or good evening here) Susanne!


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 22, 2009)

Wow, Susanne, that sounds like a plan!! Have lots of fun .... Thankfully, I have the weekend off too


----------



## Yagmur (May 22, 2009)

Good Morning, Good Evening, Good Night Bimbos, where ever you are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Susanne, have fun and post Pictures


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 22, 2009)

Hehe, good afternoon


----------



## Yagmur (May 22, 2009)

Good afternoon hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Have you heard something from MAC?! Because of your Application?


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 22, 2009)

Not from that manager but, my MA had called up saying that they got the resume and she was getting the manager to ask me for an interview for Saturday BUT tomorrow is Saturday and there has been no communication till now so, am assuming nothing's gonna happen


----------



## Yagmur (May 22, 2009)

Maybe next week Saturday?


----------



## Moxy (May 22, 2009)

Morning! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks everyone for the nice shoe comments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had the funniest dream today - I had a NARS e/s palette as big as the 88 palette which was full of their duo e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I dont even have anything from Nars lol


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Maybe next week Saturday? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hehe, I love your optimism but, I don't mind being just their customer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 None of us do!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Morning! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks everyone for the nice shoe comments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had the funniest dream today - I had a NARS e/s palette as big as the 88 palette which was full of their duo e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I dont even have anything from Nars lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Can I order one from your dream maybe ?


----------



## Moxy (May 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Can I order one from your dream maybe ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'll give you the number once I hunt these HUGE palettes down


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_I'll give you the number once I hunt these HUGE palettes down 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Waiting


----------



## Susanne (May 22, 2009)

I am back from my makeover!

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/r...9/#post1641673

Now I am ready to become a Style Warrior


----------



## nunu (May 22, 2009)

Susanne that's a gorgeous look!


----------



## Yagmur (May 22, 2009)

Beautiful


----------



## nunu (May 22, 2009)

Hey Everyone!

It's 4pm and i am so sleepy!

Oh it's Friday! Then end of my weekend but the beginning of yours! What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 22, 2009)

I hope you had a really nice weekend though Nora! My weekend plans include watching movies endlessly so, that I turn up for work like a zombie on Monday


----------



## Miss QQ (May 22, 2009)

Hello Weekend! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am thinking of watching Angels and Demons this weekend.


----------



## Miss QQ (May 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_





 I hope you had a really nice weekend though Nora! My weekend plans include watching movies endlessly so, that I turn up for work like a zombie on Monday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Yagmur (May 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Hello Weekend! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am thinking of watching Angels and Demons this weekend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I've seen Angels and Demons and I really liked it. It's not as good as the book, but it's good


----------



## Moxy (May 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_I've seen Angels and Demons and I really liked it. It's not as good as the book, but it's good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Imho, books are always better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 However, when I heard Ewan Mcgregor is in Angels and Demons I decided i MUST go and see it on the big screen hehehehehehehe


----------



## Yagmur (May 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_*Imho, books are always better*





 However, when I heard Ewan Mcgregor is in Angels and Demons I decided i MUST go and see it on the big screen hehehehehehehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 it's not possible to put 300 Pages (or more) into 1 1/2 hours!


----------



## Moxy (May 22, 2009)

^^ Exactly!


----------



## Moxy (May 22, 2009)

Bump, testing out my new signature!


----------



## Susanne (May 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Bump, testing out my new signature! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Who is this man, please??


----------



## Moxy (May 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Who is this man, please?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The one and only presenter of british Top Gear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nit sure if the show is aired in Germany, but your boyfriend will probably know


----------



## Susanne (May 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_The one and only presenter of british Top Gear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nit sure if the show is aired in Germany, but your boyfriend will probably know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
He is sleeping right now... must ask him later!


----------



## Moxy (May 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_He is sleeping right now... must ask him later! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Heehehehe imagine he wakes up and you ask him this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He'll be like ....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 why is my girl into cars now??


----------



## MzzRach (May 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_I had the funniest dream today - I had a NARS e/s palette as big as the 88 palette which was full of their duo e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I dont even have anything from Nars lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Can I order one from your dream maybe ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_I'll give you the number once I hunt these HUGE palettes down 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





  I need that palette.  Dream or no dream.  That would be heaven!


----------



## Susanne (May 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Heehehehe imagine he wakes up and you ask him this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He'll be like ....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 why is my girl into cars now??_

 






More like: "She has a  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   again..."


----------



## Moxy (May 22, 2009)

^^


----------



## nunu (May 22, 2009)

Turn into a Brunette Susanne and he won't dare say that!


----------



## Susanne (May 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Turn into a Brunette Susanne and he won't dare say that!




_

 





 I will


----------



## Miss QQ (May 24, 2009)

So, I watched Angels and Demons today. In the middle of the show, they show their car driving past a Sephora store. Sephora! I thought, I must tell my specktra girls this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The show is almost 2 1/2 hours. It is entertaining enough to worth the money at the cinema.


----------



## Moxy (May 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_The show is almost 2 1/2 hours. It is entertaining enough to worth the money at the cinema._

 
Doh, peeking under Mcgregor's robes is worth every penny


----------



## blindpassion (May 24, 2009)

Hey bimbos! 

I have set up my facebook and model mayhem account, and I'm really trying hard to get lots of exposure and open people up to my business that is just beginning 

If you all could join my facebook group, and either take a look at my model mayhem (or add me as a friend, if you have model mayhem) I would so so so appreciate it. You will also be able to get updates when new photos of my work are added, which is often 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My Photos in Makeup by Alexa Rae | Facebook

ModelMayhem.com - Alexa Rae MA - Makeup Artist - Victoria, British Columbia

<3 hugs and best wishes to all of you!


----------



## nunu (May 24, 2009)

Alexa, i joined


----------



## Moxy (May 24, 2009)

Liam's kitty of 20 years just passed away. They've been together since he was 7 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish I could be there for him, distance sucks ass!! RIP Gem


----------



## blindpassion (May 24, 2009)

oh no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im so so sorry Moxy!

Loosing a pet is one of the hardest things in life.

<3 Best wishes to you two.


----------



## Moxy (May 24, 2009)

Thank you Alexa! She was irreversibly ill and he was on his way to the vet because she couldn't breathe anymore and she died in the car before they got to the clinic. Poor kitty. At least she's not in pain anymore.


----------



## blindpassion (May 24, 2009)

absolutely, thats important. Its terrible when your pet is in pain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




She lived a long life, though! thats a fantastic plus.


----------



## nunu (May 24, 2009)

Oh No Moxy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..That's so sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am sorry you can't be there for him at this time


----------



## MzzRach (May 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Liam's kitty of 20 years just passed away. They've been together since he was 7 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish I could be there for him, distance sucks ass!! RIP Gem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am so, so sorry.  That is heartbreaking.  I hope he can take comfort in the fact that she lived a long and happy life (I hope my girls live so long).  Big hugs to you and Liam, I know you want nothing more than to be there with him.


----------



## Moxy (May 24, 2009)

Thank you ladies for your kind words 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Liam is taking it like a typical man - being all tough and making jokes of the fun stuff they did together, but I know he needs a good cry. Tears help. But he won't do it because he's not that close to anyone in the family. That's why I wish I was there, he wouldn't hold back the mourning.


----------



## Nzsallyb (May 24, 2009)

hello everyone! how was your weekends? so sorry to hear about the kitty kat moxy - hugs!


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Hello Weekend! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am thinking of watching Angels and Demons this weekend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Great idea! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Imho, *books are always better*





 However, when I heard Ewan Mcgregor is in Angels and Demons I decided i MUST go and see it on the big screen hehehehehehehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 I realised that after seeing the Harry Potter movies. All the time, the sequence of events would go through my head and I'd be like "Dude, they missed that!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Bump, testing out my new signature! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_So, I watched Angels and Demons today. In the middle of the show, they show their car driving past a Sephora store. Sephora! I thought, I must tell my specktra girls this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The show is almost 2 1/2 hours. It is entertaining enough to worth the money at the cinema._

 





 The movie got delayed here due to some censorship issues. It'll release on May 29 now!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Liam's kitty of 20 years just passed away. They've been together since he was 7 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish I could be there for him, distance sucks ass!! RIP Gem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 I hope he feels better and you do too about not being there.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_hello everyone! how was your weekends? so sorry to hear about the kitty kat moxy - hugs!_

 
Hey Sally! I had a fantabulous weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Movie marathon!


----------



## Moxy (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_





 I realised that after seeing the Harry Potter movies. All the time, the sequence of events would go through my head and I'd be like "Dude, they missed that!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ohh god. Harry Potter books are fun and films could have so much potential... I know it's impossible to squeeze the whole story into a film so they have to let things out, but often it's the little bits from the book that make the reading so much fun - and these things often get omitted so the viewers quite wrongly think that the books are boring as well. (gonna stop now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Susanne (May 25, 2009)

Moxy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am sorry!! I love cats.


----------



## Moxy (May 25, 2009)

^^ Thanks dear


----------



## blindpassion (May 25, 2009)

Guys! I have updates:

1: I am breaking up with my boyfriend! He relies on me too much and for that, I resent him, and I am mean to him. Also, he needs to be single! He hasnt been single since he was like 13. He needs to be single and do a little soul searching.

2: Im hiring a personal trainer! Yay! I sent her an email today, shes a woman Ive done makeup for (shes also a model), and I am excited to start a program with her. I realized today that I was fat. And I want to be a sexy skinny girl again so that I can date and feel confident now that I am single!

3: I am going to conselling to learn to love myself again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All positive things.


----------



## Moxy (May 25, 2009)

Alexa good luck with everything. You're a strong person, you can totally accomplish everything you want. I love strong personalities and you definitely are one. You've made some hard choices but this only shows your character and determination


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Ohh god. Harry Potter books are fun and films could have so much potential... I know it's impossible to squeeze the whole story into a film so they have to let things out, but often it's the little bits from the book that make the reading so much fun - and these things often get omitted so the viewers quite wrongly think that the books are boring as well. (gonna stop now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 





 All so true!

Guys, Cherry Culture is having a 20% off sale on all brands till May 28. It's for Memorial Day and I think I'm gonna haul now cause this one is for International customers


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 25, 2009)

I am so sorry, Moxy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Hugs to you, Alexa, too! I hope everything will work!


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 25, 2009)

BP, you need to be strong for all those things but, Moxy is right ... You've already shown strength in deciding to do these in the first place! So, I just hope that everything sets right for you ....


----------



## Susanne (May 25, 2009)

My boss called me.... I could stay at my school for one more year, but with less hours per week (not full-time anymore) and so with less money.

What to do, what to do?? I have not expected anything like that. I have two days to make a decision....


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_My boss called me.... I could stay at my school for one more year, but with less hours per week (not full-time anymore) and so with less money.

What to do, what to do?? I have not expected anything like that. I have two days to make a decision.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Wow! But two days are almost not enough to make such a huge decision!

I am online if you want to chat about it hun!


----------



## nunu (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Guys! I have updates:

1: I am breaking up with my boyfriend! He relies on me too much and for that, I resent him, and I am mean to him. Also, he needs to be single! He hasnt been single since he was like 13. He needs to be single and do a little soul searching.

2: Im hiring a personal trainer! Yay! I sent her an email today, shes a woman Ive done makeup for (shes also a model), and I am excited to start a program with her. I realized today that I was fat. And I want to be a sexy skinny girl again so that I can date and feel confident now that I am single!

3: I am going to conselling to learn to love myself again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All positive things._

 
Alexa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I command you for your courage to undergo all these life changing choices . I wish i was as strong as you. Sometime we do need to see what's the right thing to do for ourselves and not just stay where we are because we are "expected" to. 
Taking risks and reinventing yourself is what nurtures you. We are always afraid to make changes because we feel "comfortable" where we are and thus we don't take risks. However, by facing your fears and taking a challenge you are changing your life into a better life. A life that belongs to you.

"Only those who will risk going too far can possibly find out how far one can go" TS Eliot.

All the best dear


----------



## Susanne (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Wow! But two days are almost not enough to make such a huge decision!
_

 

I know...


----------



## nunu (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_My boss called me.... I could stay at my school for one more year, but with less hours per week (not full-time anymore) and so with less money.

What to do, what to do?? I have not expected anything like that. I have two days to make a decision.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What a tough decision to make at such a short time!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Susanne, i advice you to weigh up your options and then decide. Also listing down the Pros and Cons will help you come up with a decision.

All the best.


----------



## nunu (May 25, 2009)

Moxy, how's Liam holding up?


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_My boss called me.... I could stay at my school for one more year, but with less hours per week (not full-time anymore) and so with less money.

What to do, what to do?? I have not expected anything like that. I have two days to make a decision.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hmm, I guess professional decisions are always highly unexpected. There are plenty of things you need to see but, I'm sure you'll be able to make up your mind soon. The main things to check would be the money cut - would you be able to manage with the amount you'll be getting, new offers - are the new offers better in monetary as well as growth terms, location, adjustment etc. I know you know all this but, saying it out loud helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then again, we're all here


----------



## Susanne (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_What a tough decision to make at such a short time!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Susanne, *i advice you to weigh up your options and then decide. Also listing down the Pros and Cons will help you come up with a decision.
* 
All the best._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Hmm, I guess professional decisions are always highly unexpected. There are plenty of things you need to see but, I'm sure you'll be able to make up your mind soon. *The main things to check would be the money cut - would you be able to manage with the amount you'll be getting, new offers - are the new offers better in monetary as well as growth terms, location, adjustment etc.* I know you know all this but, saying it out loud helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then again, we're all here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you!! I will all do this the next two days. 

The worst thing is I still have no offer from other schools, it is still too early. I don't know how many other offers I might get. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I must make a decision for or against my school not knowing what will come. But I won't give up hope everything will come to a good end.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Thank you!! I will all do this the next two days. 

The worst thing is I still have no offer from other schools, it is still too early. I don't know how many other offers I might get. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I must make a decision for or against my school not knowing what will come. But I won't give up hope* everything will come to a good end*._

 
Exactly!! That's how it'll go .... "Think good and it shall happen" ....


----------



## Moxy (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Moxy, how's Liam holding up?_

 
Not quite well, he's finally realized what has happened and he's devastated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Losing a companion of 20 years must be heart breaking. I've had Pumpkin for 6 years now and she's my most precious little thing, so I can't even imagine how it must feel like. He'll get better, though he might grieve for a really long time. We're both die hard cat fans so it's exceptionally painful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for asking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Susanne, I agree with Nora, weigh your options - from what i understood you'll still have to leave in a year? Too bad you havent heard from other schools yet.


----------



## Miss QQ (May 25, 2009)

I hate making big decisions in a short time. Susanne, this must be so hard. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moxy, I can't relate to losing a pet but you both love cats and this must be painful for Liam. I'm sure you make him feel better in your ways despite of the distance barrier. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alexa, thanks for sharing. I have shared my thoughts in your thread. 

Take care, ladies!


----------



## nunu (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Thank you!! I will all do this the next two days. 

The worst thing is I still have no offer from other schools, it is still too early. I don't know how many other offers I might get. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I must make a decision for or against my school not knowing what will come. But I won't give up hope everything will come to a good end._

 
It's a shame that you'll have to make a decision before you get offers from other schools 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am so sorry that i can't offer you any advice :sad:
Just hang in there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Not quite well, he's finally realized what has happened and he's devastated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Losing a companion of 20 years must be heart breaking. I've had Pumpkin for 6 years now and she's my most precious little thing, so I can't even imagine how it must feel like. He'll get better, though he might grieve for a really long time. We're both die hard cat fans so it's exceptionally painful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for asking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Susanne, I agree with Nora, weigh your options - from what i understood you'll still have to leave in a year? Too bad you havent heard from other schools yet._

 
I know how hard it must be for you to be miles away by plane. It feels like your hands are tied and you can't do anything but look out for him via chat, text messages etc. I am sure he appreciates your support


----------



## Nzsallyb (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Hey Sally! I had a fantabulous weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Movie marathon!_

 
lol awesome. Ahh funtabulous d/g - one thing i am lemming at the moment

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Ohh god. Harry Potter books are fun and films could have so much potential... I know it's impossible to squeeze the whole story into a film so they have to let things out, but often it's the little bits from the book that make the reading so much fun - and these things often get omitted so the viewers quite wrongly think that the books are boring as well. (gonna stop now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 
i love the books so much more than the movies - in the goblet of fire they missed the crucial storyline as to how voldemort got help to ressurrect!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(ok i will shut up now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Guys! I have updates:

1: I am breaking up with my boyfriend! He relies on me too much and for that, I resent him, and I am mean to him. Also, he needs to be single! He hasnt been single since he was like 13. He needs to be single and do a little soul searching.

2: Im hiring a personal trainer! Yay! I sent her an email today, shes a woman Ive done makeup for (shes also a model), and I am excited to start a program with her. I realized today that I was fat. And I want to be a sexy skinny girl again so that I can date and feel confident now that I am single!

3: I am going to conselling to learn to love myself again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All positive things._

 
good luck bp! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_My boss called me.... I could stay at my school for one more year, but with less hours per week (not full-time anymore) and so with less money.

What to do, what to do?? I have not expected anything like that. I have two days to make a decision.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i cannot offer you much advice apart from do what deep in your heart tells you, what you are truely passionate about


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 26, 2009)

Hey guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't know why I watched The Ruins last night after midnight .... The movie is some scary shit!! I couldn't sleep and finally had to sleep with mom, dad ..... Can you believe it ??!! I'm friggin 24 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What a wuss!


----------



## Nzsallyb (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Hey guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't know why I watched The Ruins last night after midnight .... The movie is some scary shit!! I couldn't sleep and finally had to sleep with mom, dad ..... Can you believe it ??!! I'm friggin 24 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What a wuss!_

 
i do this too, except my brain runs wild! a good example (which i do many a time) is when i am somewhere (usually alone), and its dark, and i start to think of the movie the hills, and scare myself (duh! good one sally!) my imagination jus runs wild 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





ive had some good news today ladies! i got my car back! it had been in the garage for four weeks getting a complete engine rebuild, and now has more horsepower as a reult too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Yagmur, i am still wanting brunette! i may go into mac and try it on, i cant stop thinking about it!


----------



## MzzRach (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Hey guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't know why I watched The Ruins last night after midnight .... The movie is some scary shit!! I couldn't sleep and finally had to sleep with mom, dad ..... Can you believe it ??!! I'm friggin 24 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What a wuss!_

 
I have not seen the film, but the book is the absolute scariest I have read in a long, long, time. I loved it and could not put it down, despite the fact that it scared the hell out of me.  If you can take it, I highly recommend it.

Big love to all of you going through a tough time.  And good luck with your decision Susanne, that is a tough one.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_i do this too, except my brain runs wild! a good example (which i do many a time) is when i am somewhere (usually alone), and its dark, and i start to think of the movie the hills, and scare myself (duh! good one sally!) my imagination jus runs wild 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





ive had some good news today ladies! i got my car back! it had been in the garage for four weeks getting a complete engine rebuild, and now has more horsepower as a reult too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Yagmur, i am still wanting brunette! i may go into mac and try it on, i cant stop thinking about it!_

 





 I do that all the time Sally! I'm so stupid you know ... I'm a dude when it comes to watching the movie, I won't freak but, as soon as the friggin lights are out and I'm in bed, I'll think back all the scenes and within seconds will break into a mighty sweat. Talk about DUMB 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Wow, you must be flying in your car now, eh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh and if you do get Brunette, don't forget to post a pic of how it looks on you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I have not seen the film, but the book is the absolute scariest I have read in a long, long, time. I loved it and could not put it down, despite the fact that it scared the hell out of me.  If you can take it, I highly recommend it.

Big love to all of you going through a tough time.  And good luck with your decision Susanne, that is a tough one.




_

 
Ohhh, you need to see the film .... It's one of the most brilliant movies I've ever seen!! You've already read by now how I showed my "courage" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I might try the book but, then I will have to move to my folks' room and they might end up kicking me out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can take watching a scary movie only because it lasts for so long


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 27, 2009)

Hey, where is everyone ? Yagmur, Susanne, Nora, Moxy, Jeanette ?? Come on, post soon ... Hope all of you are doing great though


----------



## Susanne (May 27, 2009)

Girls, I decided to stay at my school for one more year, even if it is not a full-time job and less money. It will work with the money, I must reduce expenses for the next year, no travelling, using the bike instead the car. 
But there will  still be some money left for MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will abandon other things.

My boss promised me a full-time job as soon as it is possible. I listened to my heart and have hope to stay longer there than just the next year.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 27, 2009)

I'm glad you finally took a decision and that you're happy about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now, all you need to do is relax and enjoy life rather than worrying about jobs


----------



## Nzsallyb (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





Girls, I decided to stay at my school for one more year, even if it is not a full-time job and less money. It will work with the money, I must reduce expenses for the next year, no travelling, using the bike instead the car. 
But there will still be some money left for MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will abandon other things.

My boss promised me a full-time job as soon as it is possible. I listened to my heart and have hope to stay longer there than just the next year._

 
good on you susanne. plus with all that biking you will be super fit, with sexy legs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the things we do for MAC!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 27, 2009)

Good morning bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





Girls, I decided to stay at my school for one more year, even if it is not a full-time job and less money. It will work with the money, I must reduce expenses for the next year, no travelling, using the bike instead the car. 
But there will  still be some money left for MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will abandon other things.

My boss promised me a full-time job as soon as it is possible. I listened to my heart and have hope to stay longer there than just the next year._

 




You've made a great decision hun! You followed your heart and I am sure it told you the right thing to do. I will cross my fingers that your boss can offer you a full-time job soon! 

Team Plus- and Rewe-discounts!


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 27, 2009)

Where is all the bimbo-action today ?? Some people are still missing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Did any of you decide to make an NYX haul yet (from the sale) ?


----------



## Moxy (May 27, 2009)

Sorry babe, I'm so busy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm doing 2 Uni courses so the number of all exams is sky high 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NYX IS HAVING A SALE? Link 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (i'm broke, but i like to look at pretty things
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 27, 2009)

Here's the link for Cherry Culture Cherry Culture Makeup Cosmetics : Bloom, Eyeko, Juice Beauty, MOR, NYX, Playboy, Splash, Sugar, Tinte and more There's a 20% off on all brands and the code is given on the Home Page 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's mighty cheap and good quality whenever you wanna try so, no worries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




G'luck with all your courses and exams. Boy, am I glad I'm not studying anymore


----------



## Yagmur (May 27, 2009)

*Moxy: *I am so sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I've seen the sweet little Babys Liam has got, they're super cute. Hope you both are feeling better soon!

*Susanne:* I am glad you've decided to stay. Your Students are lucky to have such an awesome Teacher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_lol awesome. Ahh funtabulous d/g - one thing i 
am lemming at the moment_

 
Me too. I am thinking about getting it tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_Yagmur, i am still wanting brunette! i may go into mac and try it on, i cant stop thinking about it!_

 
Try it on, if you can. I really love it and used it almost every Day since I've got it. Love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Hey, where is everyone ? Yagmur, Susanne, Nora, Moxy, Jeanette ?? Come on, post soon ... Hope all of you are doing great though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hey Sweetheart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sorry, I am really stressed these Days. I've a lot of work for my Uni and my Hayfever is killing me. I hate swollen Eyes. You can't wear Eye Makeup with swollen Eyes! And I loooove Eye Makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tomorrow is the MAC Technique Workshop for Smokey Eyes. I am really excited and hope my Eyes are feeling better tomorrow.


----------



## Susanne (May 27, 2009)

Yagmur! I am watching Private Practice


----------



## Susanne (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_*Susanne:* I am glad you've decided to stay. Your Students are lucky to have such an awesome Teacher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Yagmur (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





 Yagmur! I am watching Private Practice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 27, 2009)

Me three!


----------



## Moxy (May 27, 2009)

What, is nobody watching the finale of Champions League? 22 fit men running around the football field? More for me then


----------



## Yagmur (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_What, is nobody watching the finale of Champions League? 22 fit men running around the football field? More for me then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My Man is watching it with his Friends


----------



## Susanne (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_What, is nobody watching the finale of Champions League? 22 fit men running around the football field? More for me then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Some of my students do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They will tell me tomorrow at breakfast what I have missed.

But I love watching World and European championships!!


----------



## Moxy (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_My Man is watching it with his Friends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
You know what's ironic? That I'm dating the only man who DOESNT like football


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_What, is nobody watching the finale of Champions League? 22 fit men running around the football field? More for me then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hmmmm Cristiano...


----------



## Moxy (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_
But I love watching World and European championships!!_

 
Good girl


----------



## Susanne (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_You know what's ironic? That I'm dating the only man who DOESNT like football 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No, there is a second one! Mine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He says he doesn't know me if I sit with a flag screaming in front of the TV during a World championship


----------



## Moxy (May 27, 2009)

^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ours can be party poopers together then! I've no idea what I'm gonna do once we live together. I watch EVERY game of every championship. If that means 40 games in 2 weeks (ish) so be it. I suppose he can always play his Xbox in the meantime


----------



## Susanne (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ours can be party poopers together then! I've no idea what I'm gonna do once we live together. I watch EVERY game of every championship. If that means 40 games in 2 weeks (ish) so be it._

 





 So do I!!


----------



## Susanne (May 27, 2009)

Good night, Bimbos!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





 So do I!!_

 





 So do I! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good night hun!
I will go offline now too!


----------



## Susanne (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_






 So do I! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good night hun!
I will go offline now too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

2010 in South Africa can come!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sleep well!!


----------



## Yagmur (May 27, 2009)

I love to watch Football as well, but not when my Series are on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ohhhhhh Christiano or Beckham


----------



## Yagmur (May 27, 2009)

Good Night Susanne + Jeanette. Sleep well


----------



## Nzsallyb (May 27, 2009)

Morning bimbos!

good luck Moxy with all of your exams, mine are soon too! 
still debating if i should get brunette, if i do, i will not get s style warriors bronzer.


----------



## Susanne (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_Morning bimbos!

good luck Moxy with all of your exams, mine are soon too! 
still debating if i should get brunette, if i do, i will not get s style warriors bronzer._

 

Good morning!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Europe goes to bed now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have a great day!

... I want to become a brunette in September


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_2010 in South Africa can come!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sleep well!!_

 
You too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_I love to watch Football as well, but not when my Series are on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ohhhhhh Christiano or Beckham 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





Aww no.. poor ManU! Cmon Cristiano! 2:0 for Barca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Good Night Susanne + Jeanette. Sleep well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sleep well too!


----------



## Susanne (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_
Aww no.. poor ManU! Cmon Cristiano! 2:0 for Barca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh no.. one of my students is a huge ManU fan... He will be in a bad mood tomorrow. Ok, no work until 8 AM


----------



## Moxy (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_
Ohhhhhh Christiano or Beckham 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh god no, those two could not be more repulsive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(lol my taste in men and make up is something else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## Yagmur (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Oh god no, those two could not be more repulsive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(lol my taste in men and make up is something else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)_

 





Which Footballer is your taste?!


----------



## Moxy (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_





Which Footballer is your taste?!_

 
Hmmm. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I gotta think hard about this one cuz I enjoy football for the game itself (fit bodies do give a pleasure of its own though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

I'll get back to you on this!


----------



## Yagmur (May 27, 2009)

okay can't wait to see your Choice


----------



## Nzsallyb (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Good morning!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Europe goes to bed now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have a great day!

... I want to become a brunette in September 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 thats NZ for you! i hope you all have a good day tomorrow! it will be friday for me yay!!

i will try and recreate th brunette look tonight for work with my gold deposit, to try and save money


----------



## Nzsallyb (May 27, 2009)

ok ladies i got brunette! i am now on a spending ban for two weeks until style warriors.


----------



## Susanne (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_ok ladies i got brunette! i am now on a spending ban for two weeks until style warriors._

 
Brunette? Please post pics!!


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Hey Sweetheart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sorry, I am really stressed these Days. I've a lot of work for my Uni and my Hayfever is killing me. I hate swollen Eyes. You can't wear Eye Makeup with swollen Eyes! And I loooove Eye Makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tomorrow is the MAC Technique Workshop for Smokey Eyes. I am really excited and hope my Eyes are feeling better tomorrow._

 
Oh man, I was already about to message you again. I hope you're feeling better today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know how it sucks when you love eye-makeup and can't wear it. God only knows how I took it for a month! Don't worry though, I know you'll do the smokey thing on your non-puffy beautiful eyes today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Take care! Oh and yea, no comments on the Uni work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_ok ladies i got brunette! i am now on a spending ban for two weeks until style warriors._

 
Cool that you finally got it and even cooler that you're not gonna spend more money for sometime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Brunette? Please post pics!!_

 





 What she said!


----------



## Yagmur (May 28, 2009)

Morning Bimbos, morning Anvika 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Oh man, I was already about to message you again. I hope you're feeling better today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know how it sucks when you love eye-makeup and can't wear it. God only knows how I took it for a month! Don't worry though, I know you'll do the smokey thing on your non-puffy beautiful eyes today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Take care! Oh and yea, no comments on the Uni work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Thank you, hun


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 28, 2009)

Hey Yagmur! I hope you're better today, are you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I placed my NYX order last night. 35$ spent for 8 products along with shipping


----------



## Yagmur (May 28, 2009)

I am feeling better today. I love Rain, it's washing all the pollen away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What have you got? I just have NYX Jumbo Eyeshadow Pencil in Milk and I love it. It's great as a white base and stays super long on my waterline.

How are you today?


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 28, 2009)

Wow, I'm so glad the rain washed away some troubles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I ordered 1 powder blush, 4 eye shadows, 1 round lipstick, 1 diamond sparkle lipstick, 1 mega shine gloss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The sale and the exchange rate made things even better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I might try the Jumbo Pencils next time. Took it off my list cause was not feeling it enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm much better. Had fever the past two days and now thankfully, am back to hopping around


----------



## Yagmur (May 28, 2009)

Wow, awesome Haul. Enjoy your Goodies when they arrive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am not sure what to get today from MAC. On my List are:

Carbon e/s
Kid e/s
Embark e/s
Vanilla e/s
Bright Future e/s
15 pan Palette

Satin Taupe e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Funtabulous d/g 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On a Mission blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've forgot to tell you all, that 2 of my 15 pan Palettes slided out of my hand and fall to the floor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vanilla + Chrystal Avalanche shattered totally. Cloudburst + Aquadisiac broke. The Damage is not that big, it could have been worse!


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 28, 2009)

Oh oh, cosmetics-damage is the hardest to take! That's a pretty cool list. If you like a lil shimmer, you could try woodwinked e/s. The three "?" things I'll have to check again to say something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Btw, did I tell you that I might've found a dupe for LL!! There's this shade called Water melon in NYX and I'm hoping it looks like LL on me


----------



## Yagmur (May 28, 2009)

I already have woodwinked and it's my favourite brown/gold 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wooooow awesome. Hope it does look like LL


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 28, 2009)

Hmm, cause I've been lemming it like crazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe my NYX haul has a dupe for that too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you're not sure of some products, don't get them. Not until you "feel" them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What time are you going to MAC ?


----------



## Yagmur (May 28, 2009)

Thank you, for your advice hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll take a looooong look at all the Products and I'll just get what I REALLY want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Technique Workshop begins at 5 PM and takes 2 Hours. I am really excited and I hope to learn something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Woodwinked is a gorgeous Colour and I love the texture. It'S the best Veluxe Pearl of all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If your NYX Haul doesn't include a dupe of Woodwinked, go and get it from MAC


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 28, 2009)

Good girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wow, I'd love to be in such a workshop! Anyhow, I'm sure you'll learn awesome stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What else will you do for two hours? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I agree, woodwinked is beautiful!! I'll totally get it if there's no dupe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll swatch all my new stuff when it comes so you can see for yourself.

What look are you gonna wear today ?


----------



## Yagmur (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Wow, I'd love to be in such a workshop! Anyhow, I'm sure you'll learn awesome stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What else will you do for two hours? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I don't know. It's the first Time I am joining 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_I agree, woodwinked is beautiful!! I'll totally get it if there's no dupe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll swatch all my new stuff when it comes so you can see for yourself._

 
Okay, can't wait to see. I hope there is a dupe, so you don't need to buy Woodwinked.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_What look are you gonna wear today ?_

 





 Just Concealer + Powder + Blush. I'll do my Eyemakeup at the Workshop. 
My Eyes are irritated and I don't want to do much on them.

I have to clean my House and get ready now. 
I'll talk to you later


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_I don't know. It's the first Time I am joining 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Okay, can't wait to see. I hope there is a dupe, so you don't need to buy Woodwinked.







 Just Concealer + Powder + Blush. I'll do my Eyemakeup at the Workshop. 
My Eyes are irritated and I don't want to do much on them.

I have to clean my House and get ready now. 
I'll talk to you later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
G'luck with it! Hope you have lots of fun. Will talk to you later


----------



## Susanne (May 28, 2009)

My counter won't get Style Warriors before Tuesday


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_My counter won't get Style Warriors before Tuesday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





I am so sorry hun! This is awful!


----------



## Susanne (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





I am so sorry hun! This is awful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know. Is it fair my counter is always the last one here which gets a new collection?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I want to be faithful to my MA. This is worth it.


----------



## Moxy (May 28, 2009)

OH. MY. GOD.

SLOVENIA HAS OPI NOW?!?!?!?!?!?!?! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!

Fuck. How am I gonna get their np with 10€ on my account 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How much do OPI retail for?

This is such great news. Maybe this means we might get other brands soon too?!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_OH. MY. GOD.

SLOVENIA HAS OPI NOW?!?!?!?!?!?!?! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!

Fuck. How am I gonna get their np with 10€ on my account 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How much do OPI retail for?

This is such great news. Maybe this means we might get other brands soon too?!_

 
Great news hun! But 14 Euros? Ouch! They are about the same here but you can get them for 8 Euros or less including shipping on ebay. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The priced in the EU are ridiculous.


----------



## Moxy (May 28, 2009)

^^ I agree. I know what I'm gonna do. Gonna check out the colours in person (it's hard to choose online sometimes) then write the names down and get those for half the price off ebay. 14€ is $20, i highly doubt it that they pay 20 bucks per nail polish in the states.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_^^ I agree. I know what I'm gonna do. Gonna check out the colours in person (it's hard to choose online sometimes) then write the names down and get those for half the price off ebay. 14€ is $20, i highly doubt it that they pay 20 bucks per nail polish in the states._

 





Sounds like a great plan!
The seller warbid has OPI for $1-2 and the shipping for one bottle is $8. Other sellers sell OPI for $6 and ship one bottle for $4 so 10 dollar-ish is so much less!


----------



## nunu (May 28, 2009)

Hi Everyone!!
sorry for being MIA...I had a stressfull week but i *hope* i am back for good now.

Oh yah and Cristiano rocks my boat


----------



## Moxy (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





Sounds like a great plan!
The seller warbid has OPI for $1-2 and the shipping for one bottle is $8. Other sellers sell OPI for $6 and ship one bottle for $4 so 10 dollar-ish is so much less! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Got a preferred seller who has cheap OPI, Zoya, Essie, China Glaze... so i'll definitely get some stuff from them


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_





 Got a preferred seller who has cheap OPI, Zoya, Essie, China Glaze... so i'll definitely get some stuff from them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Are you looking for a seller or do you already have one? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For ZOYA I buy at r93 and sparkling*nails. For all brands maiandjays and for OPI and China Glaze warbid.


----------



## Nzsallyb (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Brunette? Please post pics!!_

 
i will once i suss out the best way to apply brunette (it is super pigmented, and i am super pale!)


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_My counter won't get Style Warriors before Tuesday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
style warriors has been put back here too - it will be in store between june 8th and 15th 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_OH. MY. GOD.

SLOVENIA HAS OPI NOW?!?!?!?!?!?!?! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!

Fuck. How am I gonna get their np with 10€ on my account 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How much do OPI retail for?

This is such great news. Maybe this means we might get other brands soon too?!_

 
poor you moxy, and i thin it stinks in NZ when so little brands are available here too!


----------



## Moxy (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_
For ZOYA I buy at r93_

 





 Did you forget I gave you this seller?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_





 Did you forget I gave you this seller? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No I didn't hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I just wanted to write down all sellers I buy from. You have introduced me to ZOYA and I am so thankful for that!


----------



## Nzsallyb (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Hi Everyone!!
sorry for being MIA...I had a stressfull week but i *hope* i am back for good now.

Oh yah and Cristiano rocks my boat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Hope you are alright nora


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 29, 2009)

Hey all! G'morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Guess what ? One of my Privileged Citibank accounts (had 0 balance in it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) got quite some money added to it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How ?! Some policy that if you keep your account up for so long they pay you that much ... O well, I think I shall maintain zero balance then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And no asking what am buying with that money, eh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MAAAAACCCCCC!!!


----------



## Susanne (May 29, 2009)

^^^ Enjoy!!


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 29, 2009)

Hey Susanne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How are you today ?


----------



## Susanne (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Hey Susanne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How are you today ?_

 
Fine! Last day of the week today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am a bit sad because I have to wait until Tuesday to get Style Warriors, but I will love to get it then!

I wish you all a great weekend!


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 29, 2009)

C'mon, that's no reason to be sad! Infact, you have reasons to smile, a weekend, Style warriors soon, job intact ... See? I don't even have the weekend off ... I'm working tom .... Now, I can be sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, it's my Mom's B'day tom .... Yay


----------



## Nzsallyb (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Hey all! G'morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Guess what ? One of my Privileged Citibank accounts (had 0 balance in it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) got quite some money added to it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How ?! Some policy that if you keep your account up for so long they pay you that much ... O well, I think I shall maintain zero balance then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And no asking what am buying with that money, eh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MAAAAACCCCCC!!!_

 
now why wont my bank do that?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i am getting two more dazzleglasses in a swap yay!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i am going to be getting girls delight, and stop! look!

i hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 29, 2009)

I just got back from lunch ... Had a subway sandwich .... Got 3 magazines for my mom and Twilight - the novel for myself


----------



## Moxy (May 29, 2009)

Morning fellas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This made me laugh, hope you find the same use of it to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do you speak English?
- Yes!
- Name?
- Abdul al-Rhazib.
- Sex?
- Three to five times per week.
- No, no...I mean male or female?
- Sometimes male, sometimes female, sometimes camel.
- Holy cow!
- Yes, cow, sheep, other animals in general.
- But isn't that hostile?
- Horse style, doggy style, any style!
- Oh dear!
- No, no! Deer runs too fast..


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 29, 2009)

Holy hell, that is the funniest thing ever Moxy


----------



## Yagmur (May 29, 2009)

Bimbos,
how is everyone doing today? 

The Sun is shining here


----------



## Yagmur (May 29, 2009)

Moxy


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 29, 2009)

Hey Yagmur! How was your session yesterday? How are your eyes now?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 29, 2009)

Hello bimbos!


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 29, 2009)

Jeanette, how are you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Psst ... Looks like I'm in the welcoming committee or something today


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 29, 2009)

I am fine-ish today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Still a bit sleepy because I had no time to make some tea or coffee.. but I will make some coffee now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How are you all?


----------



## Moxy (May 29, 2009)

^^ Could you make some for me as well? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so hungover, coffee would help!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_^^ Could you make some for me as well? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so hungover, coffee would help!!_

 
Of course! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The coffee machine is already slurping in the kitchen.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 29, 2009)

Guys, what about the coffee-cuts? Let's not forget!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Role-change - Now, I'm MOMMY


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Guys, what about the coffee-cuts? Let's not forget!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Role-change - Now, I'm MOMMY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Coffee-whats? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have nooo idea what you are talking about!


----------



## Moxy (May 29, 2009)

Yesh mom!


----------



## Yagmur (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Hey Yagmur! How was your session yesterday? How are your eyes now?_

 
It was great. At first one of the MA did the Makeup on another MA in front of us. We were just 7 people and 4 MA. One MA was responsible for 2 of us. 
He showed me how to, on one Eye and I did it on the other one. It was really helpful for me. 
If you all get the Chance, try it. Even if you know most of the Things they tell you. It's gorgeous to know your MA better and learn something on yourself. And it doesn't cost anything, because the "appliction fee" is a 50€ Giftcard for MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





What I've got: 

Carbon e/s
Embark e/s
Vanilla e/s
Chrystal Avalanche e/s
Bright Future e/s
15 pan Palette
Funtabulous d/g 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Jeanette, how are you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*
Psst ... Looks like I'm in the welcoming committee or something today *



_


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Yesh mom! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*hands over some yummy yummy fresh coffee to Moxy*

Coffee partaaaay!


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Coffee-whats? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have nooo idea what you are talking about! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Yesh mom! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hmm, didn't anyone tell you? Mommies never quit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You kids are supposed to be having tea only


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_It was great. At first one of the MA did the Makeup on another MA in front of us. We were just 7 people and 4 MA. One MA was responsible for 2 of us. 
He showed me how to, on one Eye and I did it on the other one. It was really helpful for me. 
If you all get the Chance, try it. Even if you know most of the Things they tell you. It's gorgeous to know your MA better and learn something on yourself. And it doesn't cost anything, because the "appliction fee" is a 50€ Giftcard for MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





What I've got: 

Carbon e/s
Embark e/s
Vanilla e/s
Chrystal Avalanche e/s
Bright Future e/s
15 pan Palette
Funtabulous d/g 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_

 
Wow, that definitely sounds amazing! I'm gonna ask them about this on my next visit. I would love to be told stuff about techniques.

That's a sweeeeet haul. Post pictures so we can drool


----------



## Yagmur (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_*hands over some yummy yummy fresh coffee to Moxy*

Coffee partaaaay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Coffee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gimme gimme, please


----------



## Yagmur (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Wow, that definitely sounds amazing! I'm gonna ask them about this on my next visit. I would love to be told stuff about techniques.

*That's a sweeeeet haul. Post pictures so we can drool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 
I will 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have to get ready now. I have to go to Uni today.

Have a great Day all


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 29, 2009)

Have a great day Yagmur!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Coffee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gimme gimme, please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*hands over some coffee to Yagmur* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_I will 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have to get ready now. I have to go to Uni today.

Have a great Day all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ok.. I make it a coffee to go for you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a great day too!


----------



## Moxy (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_ You kids are supposed to be having tea only 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I promise I'm a good girl, I only have coffee when I'm hungover 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Otherwise it's all about teas in my house, we have a whole selection of them


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_I promise I'm a good girl, I only have coffee when I'm hungover 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Otherwise it's all about teas in my house, we have a whole selection of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





I like both tea and coffee cause I rarely have them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I prefer both cold though and with very little sugar!


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 29, 2009)

Announcement - Rose Romance releasing on Sunday (day after) in India!

Wow, we're just so behind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Time to check again if I need something from the collection


----------



## Susanne (May 29, 2009)

I can haul Style Warriors tomorrow!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got a call from my MA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And it is weekend with lots of sun


----------



## Susanne (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Announcement - Rose Romance releasing on Sunday (day after) in India!

Wow, we're just so behind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Time to check again if I need something from the collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Enjoy!!


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 29, 2009)

Wow!! Now, this should be a very happy weekend for you, eh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm thinking of passing on RR too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As long as I don't go anywhere near the store ... I don't know, nothing looks special enough!


----------



## Susanne (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Wow!! Now, this should be a very happy weekend for you, eh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm thinking of passing on RR too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As long as I don't go anywhere near the store ... I don't know, nothing looks special enough!_

 
Take a look at the BPs - the rose imprint is very pretty. And they are great over a blush.


----------



## Susanne (May 29, 2009)

Before I will get SW with Bright Future and Vibrant Grape tomorrow, I will wear Parrot tonight one more time


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Announcement - Rose Romance releasing on Sunday (day after) in India!

Wow, we're just so behind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Time to check again if I need something from the collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Just a Pinch .. Just a Pinch .. Just a Pinch! *squeak* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Take a look at the BPs - the rose imprint is very pretty. And they are great over a blush._

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





 I can haul Style Warriors tomorrow!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got a call from my MA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And it is weekend with lots of sun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yaaaay I am soo glad hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Teewurst high five!


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 29, 2009)

Hmm, are you guys trying to enable me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I'll try to go ... Let's see how it goes! What are you planning to get from SW tom ?


----------



## Susanne (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Hmm, are you guys trying to enable me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I'll try to go ... Let's see how it goes! What are you planning to get from SW tom ?_

 
Bright Future
Vibrant Grape
On A Mission
Eversun
Solar Riche
Fierce & Fabulous
Liberated 
Purple Rite





I must leave now, will be back later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jeanette, Teewurst highfive!!


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 29, 2009)

See ya later then


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Hmm, are you guys trying to enable me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I'll try to go ... Let's see how it goes!_

 
Neeeever! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The standouts from RR in my opinion are:
- Silverthorn e/s
- Summer Rose BP
- Just a Pinch g/b
- Circa Plum p/g

But if they will be standouts for you too depends on your taste. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_What are you planning to get from SW tom ?_

 
I ordered:

- On a Mission bpb
- Eversun bpb
- Impassioned s/b
- Purple Rite l/s
- Refined Golden b/r
- Bright Future e/s

I already have Vibrant Grape from MAC pro and Tempting in the Tempting quad from the Cult of Cherry collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Bright Future
Vibrant Grape
On A Mission
Eversun
Solar Riche
Fierce & Fabulous
Liberated 
Purple Rite





I must leave now, will be back later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jeanette, Teewurst highfive!!_

 
See ya later hun!


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Neeeever! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The standouts from RR in my opinion are:
- Silverthorn e/s
- Summer Rose BP
- Just a Pinch g/b
- Circa Plum p/g

*But if they will be standouts for you too depends on your taste*. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I ordered:

- On a Mission bpb
- Eversun bpb
- Impassioned s/b
- Purple Rite l/s
- Refined Golden b/r
- Bright Future e/s

I already have Vibrant Grape from MAC pro and Tempting in the Tempting quad from the Cult of Cherry collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
On taste and complexion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm around NC20. SW seems to be a great collection and Purple Site seems to be a hit!

Jeanette, do you have NARS orgasm ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's a double-meaning statement now ....


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 29, 2009)

Time to go home finally! Catch you later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have fun!


----------



## Miss QQ (May 29, 2009)

Susanne, great! I can get SW tomorrow too!

Yagmur, can't wait to see your pics!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_OH. MY. GOD.

SLOVENIA HAS OPI NOW?!?!?!?!?!?!?! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!

Fuck. How am I gonna get their np with 10€ on my account 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How much do OPI retail for?

This is such great news. Maybe this means we might get other brands soon too?!_

 
Congrats! It is cheaper for me to ship nail polishes than to buy from shops here.

Jeanette, your list for SW is rather long. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When will you be getting them?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Jeanette, your list for SW is rather long. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When will you be getting them?_

 
Well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yes! Its such a purrrty collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Refined Golden and Bright Future should arrive tomorrow.
On a mission, Eversun, Impassioned and Purple Rite probably not before next week because I hadn't bought them in Germany.


----------



## Susanne (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Jeanette, do you have NARS orgasm ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's a double-meaning statement now .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
I think NARS Orgasm is like MAC Springsheen


----------



## Moxy (May 29, 2009)

^^ I agree, they are very similar!

You don't need NARS to have an Orgasm though


----------



## Susanne (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_^^ I agree, they are very similar!

You don't need NARS to have an Orgasm though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## nunu (May 29, 2009)

Heya guys! It's the end of my weekend but it's the beginning of yours!
What are your plans?


----------



## Moxy (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_What are your plans? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Lots of studying and naked men on the internet!


----------



## nunu (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Lots of studying and *naked men on the internet*!_

 




what a combination!!


----------



## Moxy (May 29, 2009)

^^ It's my motivation to keep me going when I'm too tired to read through notes


----------



## Yagmur (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Announcement - Rose Romance releasing on Sunday (day after) in India!

Wow, we're just so behind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Time to check again if I need something from the collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Magnetique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





 I can haul Style Warriors tomorrow!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got a call from my MA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And it is weekend with lots of sun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 enjoy your Goodies!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Yagmur, can't wait to see your pics!_

 
I'll take some tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_You don't need NARS to have an Orgasm though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moxy I love your Comments


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I think NARS Orgasm is like MAC Springsheen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Then, you know what I COULD be getting next 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_^^ I agree, they are very similar!

You don't need NARS to have an Orgasm though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
A man should do just fine


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 30, 2009)

Hey all, g'morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's Saturday and I'm at work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, it's my mommy's b'day today so, am happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got her a small package of goodies, it had 3 magazines I know she loves, 2 nail colours and a b'day card 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She loveddddd it


----------



## Susanne (May 30, 2009)

Good morning!

Yay, the first news of the fall collections are out!!

But today I will haul Style Warriors first


----------



## Nzsallyb (May 30, 2009)

Hello bimbos! it is saturday night here - party time!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_It was great. At first one of the MA did the Makeup on another MA in front of us. We were just 7 people and 4 MA. One MA was responsible for 2 of us. 
He showed me how to, on one Eye and I did it on the other one. It was really helpful for me. 
If you all get the Chance, try it. Even if you know most of the Things they tell you. It's gorgeous to know your MA better and learn something on yourself. And it doesn't cost anything, because the "appliction fee" is a 50€ Giftcard for MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





What I've got: 

Carbon e/s
Embark e/s
Vanilla e/s
Chrystal Avalanche e/s
Bright Future e/s
15 pan Palette
Funtabulous d/g 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_

 
i want to go to one of these! (subconciously planning to get funtabulous on tuesday)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Announcement - Rose Romance releasing on Sunday (day after) in India!

Wow, we're just so behind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Time to check again if I need something from the collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
wow have fun! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





 I can haul Style Warriors tomorrow!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got a call from my MA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And it is weekend with lots of sun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i am so happy for you! i cannot wait for SW

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Before I will get SW with Bright Future and Vibrant Grape tomorrow, I will wear Parrot tonight one more time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ah, parrot. i wore it to work the other day for the first time in yonks - it is gorgeous!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_^^ I agree, they are very similar!

You don't need NARS to have an Orgasm though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

















 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Heya guys! It's the end of my weekend but it's the beginning of yours!
What are your plans? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
we have a public holiday here on monday, so i get a long weekend! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Good morning!

Yay, the first news of the fall collections are out!!

But today I will haul Style Warriors first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
you must tell us what you get! and fall sounds great!!


----------



## nunu (May 30, 2009)

Long weekends are the best!


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 30, 2009)

Yup and only Sunday off, the worst


----------



## Moxy (May 30, 2009)

Hello ladies!

So I'm wearing Dainty today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I didn't wear it for 2 months now, knowing my little blush will die soon. God I love it, it is re-appointed as my fave blush, it is perfect for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I'm gonna skip colourcraft collection completely to get me another one of these babies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just needed to share our love story again.


----------



## nunu (May 30, 2009)

I can't wait to get Dainty, it has been restocked on the MAC UK's website recently


----------



## Nzsallyb (May 30, 2009)

Good morning bimbos!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Hello ladies!

So I'm wearing Dainty today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't wear it for 2 months now, knowing my little blush will die soon. God I love it, it is re-appointed as my fave blush, it is perfect for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I'm gonna skip colourcraft collection completely to get me another one of these babies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just needed to share our love story again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i love dainty too. it is truely beautiful


----------



## Moxy (May 30, 2009)

Heya Sally
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3.15 am here, night night!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jun 1, 2009)

good evening bimbos! i hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jun 1, 2009)

oh yes, what did you get from style warriors susanne?


----------



## Susanne (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_oh yes, what did you get from style warriors susanne?_

 
I love this collection! The packaging is so gorgeous.

I got

On A Mission
Eversun
Bright Future
Vibrant Grape
Solar Riche
Liberated
Fierce & Fabulous
Purple Rite

I posted pics in the swatch thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am in love with On A Mission, Bright Future and Fierce & Fabulous!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 1, 2009)

I only got Bright Future and I am wearing it today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have been thinking about Purple Rite ever seen I saw the collection on Saturday. Must resist!


----------



## jenntoz (Jun 1, 2009)

peeking in...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hi bimbos! happy monday! how is everyone doing?


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I love this collection! The packaging is so gorgeous.

I got

On A Mission
Eversun
Bright Future
Vibrant Grape
Solar Riche
Liberated
Fierce & Fabulous
Purple Rite

I posted pics in the swatch thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am in love with On A Mission, Bright Future and Fierce & Fabulous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
nice! i cannot wait for style warriors. i need a bit of stress relief. 
i have a 50% assignment due in, and i am meant to be interviewing people for it, except the people that i am meant to interview keep putting me off when we meet up. it is very frustrating, as i need to do it! 
the interview is about cultural differences and the health care system, if any of you ladies dont mind doing an interview for me (i will just email the questions), please PM me!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 2, 2009)

The weather here now is hot and humid and I have a headache since last week and have developed a fever today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My body can't take the heat.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_The weather here now is hot and humid and I have a headache since last week and have developed a fever today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My body can't take the heat.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am sorry


----------



## Susanne (Jun 2, 2009)

Bimbos, I bought a bike today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want to save some money not using my car every day.

Now I will get fit and tanned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*I can already hear me grumbling sitting on the bike*


----------



## Yagmur (Jun 2, 2009)

Bimbos

Jenn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Glad to see you back here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am sorry MissQQ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hope you'll feel better soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great decision Susanne. You'll save money and get fitter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anvika, Jeanette, Moxy, Sally how are you all?


----------



## jenntoz (Jun 2, 2009)

hi hon!
my poor laurel took a fall today when she was running around & hit her face on the door frame... not good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 she is going to have a big bruise I can see it starting


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_peeking in...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hi bimbos! happy monday! how is everyone doing? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Love muffin! You are back! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I am so sorry that Laurel took a fall. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am still stressed and worried.. nothing new. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yay for your bike, Susanne!


----------



## Yagmur (Jun 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_hi hon!
my poor laurel took a fall today when she was running around & hit her face on the door frame... not good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 she is going to have a big bruise I can see it starting_

 
Oh noooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am so sorry. Hope she'll feel better soon. Give her a big hug from me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Maybe she'll feel better after watching Finding Nemo


----------



## Yagmur (Jun 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Love muffin! You are back! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I am so sorry that Laurel took a fall. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am still stressed and worried.. nothing new. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yay for your bike, Susanne!_

 
Why are you worried, hun? Have I missed anything?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Why are you worried, hun? Have I missed anything? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













_

 
No.. times are just tough.


----------



## jenntoz (Jun 2, 2009)

hi lovies!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



laurel is fine now, she will have a big mark for sure though.  she just never lets me put ice on her boo-boos. she did let me give her some ice cream though to help her feel better
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I bought some mustard matte pigment today & a matisserie paint, its from a girl who also lives in NJ so I am hoping to get them quick... two things I have wanted for a while so I am happy!!!


----------



## jenntoz (Jun 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Oh noooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I am so sorry. Hope she'll feel better soon. Give her a big hug from me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Maybe she'll feel better after watching Finding Nemo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
big hugs are always nice
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks!
now she is in love with toy story.  she still loves her nemo though.  We're taking her to a big aquarium for the first time this week with her little best friend... the girls should really love it!!!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_hi lovies!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*laurel is fine now*, she will have a big mark for sure though.  she just never lets me put ice on her boo-boos. she did let me give her some ice cream though to help her feel better_

 
Good to hear


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jun 2, 2009)

good morning everyone! i am feeling much better today - was very stressed yesterday

today i am excited for class, as we are having a live link with a cardio-thoracic surgeon as he does open heart surgery, and we are able to see what he is doing, and ask him questions throughout the operation. very cool! and we dont have to get scrubbed in yay! 

how is everyone today? i hope you are well 
enjoy your biking susanne!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jun 2, 2009)

woot! i am so excited! i got invited to a style warriors preview party, and i may be the only customer invited - usually only businesses come to them over here! i have a leopard print dress i will wear!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_No.. times are just tough. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 It will be better soon, I am sure!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_woot! i am so excited! i got invited to a style warriors preview party, and i may be the only customer invited - usually only businesses come to them over here! i have a leopard print dress i will wear!_

 





 Enjoy!!

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_





 Bimbos

Anvika, Jeanette, Moxy, Sally how are you all?_

 
Hey Yagmur, I'm fine! After some introspection, decided to start up on some things to make life better (hopefully!). If I stick to it, I'll tell you what it's all about but, am happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_woot! i am so excited! i got invited to a style warriors preview party, and i may be the only customer invited - usually only businesses come to them over here! i have a leopard print dress i will wear!_

 





 That sounds nice! Have fun ...


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_





 Bimbos

Jenn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Glad to see you back here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am sorry MissQQ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hope you'll feel better soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great decision Susanne. You'll save money and get fitter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anvika, Jeanette, Moxy, Sally how are you all?_

 
yagmur i caved and got funtabulous - it is gorgeous. and i have two more dazzleglasses in the mail coming to me. oh dear. my collection has grown so much! i know own 5 dazzleglasses, and when i get my packgage, it will be 7. 
i am glad you nudged me to funtabulous, it is very pretty by itself, totally not scary! 

i hope everyone will have a good day (it is tea time here)


----------



## nunu (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi Everyone


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 3, 2009)

Hello! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am resting at home today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nzsallyb, enjoy your d/g and SW party!

Susanne, cycling will tone your thighs and yours legs will look very sexy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anvika, good luck and hope to hear more about the things you start.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hey to everybody


----------



## nunu (Jun 3, 2009)

How is everyone doing?

I might go watch Angels and Demons later on tonight! Can't wait


----------



## Yagmur (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_No.. times are just tough. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hopefully everything will be better soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_big hugs are always nice
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks!
now she is in love with toy story.  she still loves her nemo though.  We're taking her to a big aquarium for the first time this week with her little best friend... the girls should really love it!!!_

 
She'll love the Aquarium, I'm sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_woot! i am so excited! i got invited to a style warriors preview party, and i may be the only customer invited - usually only businesses come to them over here! i have a leopard print dress i will wear!_

 
Enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_yagmur i caved and got funtabulous - it is gorgeous. and i have two more dazzleglasses in the mail coming to me. oh dear. my collection has grown so much! i know own 5 dazzleglasses, and when i get my packgage, it will be 7. 
i am glad you nudged me to funtabulous, it is very pretty by itself, totally not scary! 

i hope everyone will have a good day (it is tea time here)_

 
Oh, Funtabulous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's my new favourite Dazzleglass! If you have Rocking Chick l/s from Barbie, try it together. It's loooooooove 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Hi Everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hi Nora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



how is life going?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_How is everyone doing?

I might go watch Angels and Demons later on tonight! Can't wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Great decision, Enjoy! I really liked that Movie and Tom Hanks


----------



## Yagmur (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Hey Yagmur, I'm fine! After some introspection, decided to start up on some things to make life better (hopefully!). If I stick to it, I'll tell you what it's all about but, am happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm glad that you're happy, hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can't wait to hear more


----------



## nunu (Jun 3, 2009)

Hello Yagmur!
Life is ok on my side, how about you?

I am excited about the movie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jeanette, come out of lurk land i miss you


----------



## Yagmur (Jun 3, 2009)

^^ I am fine but really stressed these Days, thanks. My Exams are getting closer and I have a lot to do.

Has anyone here a good tip against Hayfever? My Eyes are swollen again and they burn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jeanette, come in and say HI 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



We miss you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have to get ready now, my Uni Courses are waiting for me.
Have a great Day all


----------



## jenntoz (Jun 3, 2009)

Good morning bimbos!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hi Nora!!! Thanks for all the FB pokes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




they always make me feel so warm & fuzzy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enjoy the movie if you go! let us know how it was!!!

Yagmur if you find a cure let me know... poor hubby is dying from his allergies this year. they are worse than ever!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and yes Jeanette!!!! Where are you hiding my love? I will coax you out by talking about Zoya... I saw the new truth or dare line & am very much wanting the dark green one...its so yummy


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 3, 2009)

How do you like Angels and Demons, Nora? It is a thrilling movie. 

Yagmur and jenntoz, does antihistamine tablet help? So sorry to hear about your eyes, Yagmur. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When I was young my eyes would swell up and turn red and watery. It was frightening for me when I woke up in the mornings to find my eyeball, the white part, all swollen. I was allergic to the dustmites on my bed but eventually got used to swollen eyes so I wasn't scared. The doctor prescribed eyedrops. Now my eyes don't swell unless for food allergy but my nose is always stuffy for the same dustmite and cockroach allergy. Doctor give me antihistamines and nasal spray.


----------



## jenntoz (Jun 3, 2009)

I know he has taken antihistamines & a bunch of other things & nothing really makes it go away completely... some days are better than others for him. he looks like this>>>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(well without the afro, comb & joint, lol)


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Jeanette, come out of lurk land i miss you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 soory for the lurking but I am so stressed today.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Jeanette, come in and say HI 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



We miss you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_Good morning bimbos!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hi Nora!!! Thanks for all the FB pokes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




they always make me feel so warm & fuzzy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enjoy the movie if you go! let us know how it was!!!_

 
Should I be jealous now, love muffin? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_and yes Jeanette!!!! Where are you hiding my love? I will coax you out by talking about Zoya... I saw the new truth or dare line & am very much wanting the dark green one...its so yummy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hmmmmm ZOYA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Nuff said!

Soory about your hubbies allergies hun!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 3, 2009)

bimbos!!

I will watch Grey's Anatomy and Private Practice tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great to relax after a long day of work.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jun 4, 2009)

Yagmur said:


> Funtabulous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How is everyone today ? All the best to all the bimbos having their exams soon


----------



## Susanne (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_^^ I am fine but really stressed these Days, thanks. My Exams are getting closer and I have a lot to do.
_

 
Good luck for your exams!!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jun 5, 2009)

Time to wake up the bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Morning all! How's everyone ?


----------



## Susanne (Jun 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_





 Time to wake up the bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Morning all! How's everyone ?_

 
Good morning! It is Friday, I am fine!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jun 5, 2009)

Yup, friday ... Weekend planned out yet ?


----------



## Susanne (Jun 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Yup, friday ... Weekend planned out yet ?_

 
I must work for school the whole weekend - writing school reports for my students...


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jun 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_





 Time to wake up the bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Morning all! How's everyone ?_

 
hello! it is friday night here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




there is big news here over in NZ, a man who was convicted of killing his 5 family members back in the 1980's, and was put in prison for life, has just finished a retrial today, and they found him innocent! this man has spent 15 years in jail. amazing!!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jun 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I must work for school the whole weekend - writing school reports for my students..._

 
Sounds like my weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_hello! it is friday night here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




there is big news here over in NZ, a man who was convicted of killing his 5 family members back in the 1980's, and was put in prison for life, has just finished a retrial today, and they found him innocent! this man has spent 15 years in jail. amazing!!_

 
OMG!! I hate hearing about shit like this


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 5, 2009)

Good morning bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Soon it is weekend yaay!
I have to work on the weekend too but I can stay longer in bed then. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wow 15 years innocent in jail? At least now he can get a part of his life back.


----------



## Yagmur (Jun 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_Yagmur if you find a cure let me know... poor hubby is dying from his allergies this year. they are worse than ever!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I will let you know. The best thing that could happen, is RAIN. It washes all the pollen away!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I will watch Grey's Anatomy and Private Practice tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great to relax after a long day of work._

 
Oh, how I do love my Wednesday Evening 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But last year it was: Desperate Housewifes + Grey's Anatomy + Private Practice. I loved that!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_you could try taking antihistamine eye drops with the tablets also? this is what i usually recommend at work with someone that has really bad hayfever._

 
Thank you, Sally. I've got Eye drops and nasal spray yesterday. I hope that it will help a bit.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_good luck for your exams, mine are in two weeks, and i have a 50% assignment due in next week - i know the stress feeling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you, good luck for you too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Hey all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How is everyone today ? All the best to all the bimbos having their exams soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Good luck for your exams!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks Ladies


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jun 5, 2009)

i hope you feel better yagmur!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jun 5, 2009)

Yup, get well soon Yagmur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's raining here, wish I could send you some!


----------



## jenntoz (Jun 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_ 
you could try taking antihistamine eye drops with the tablets also? this is what i usually recommend at work with someone that has really bad hayfever. 
_

 
wow! I never knew this existed! need to tell hubby about the eye drops!!! I bet they would help so much!!!

Happy Friday ladies!!! 
We had a great day at the aquarium yesterday!! Laurel had a little too much junk food so she barfed on the rug earlier
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(fun) but now I think she's feeling better!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 6, 2009)

^^ I used those eye drops when I was 10 to 12 years old. You have to tug your bottom eyelids down and drop them into the pink flesh, if you know what I'm saying lol... Aww I remember the pain. Hope they will give your husband some relief!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello bimbos!

i hope everyone is having a good weekend. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_wow! I never knew this existed! need to tell hubby about the eye drops!!! I bet they would help so much!!!

Happy Friday ladies!!! 
We had a great day at the aquarium yesterday!! Laurel had a little too much junk food so she barfed on the rug earlier
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(fun) but now I think she's feeling better!_

 
aww i hope laurel is ok! 

the eye drops sting like the horrors, but they work really well, you can either get ones that provide immediate relief, or ones that build resistance, so if hes prone to it, you could try preventative next season


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey Sally and everyone


----------



## Susanne (Jun 6, 2009)

I am working at home


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jun 6, 2009)

Cool, I'm working in the office!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jun 7, 2009)

hello bimbos! i hope everyone has had a good weekend! 

counting down the days for style warriors! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











it feels like i am the last one on specktra to get it


----------



## Yagmur (Jun 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Yup, get well soon Yagmur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's raining here, wish I could send you some!_

 
It rained yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_wow! I never knew this existed! need to tell hubby about the eye drops!!! I bet they would help so much!!!_

 
I've tried mine a few Days and they definitely help.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_hello bimbos! i hope everyone has had a good weekend! 

counting down the days for style warriors! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










it feels like i am the last one on specktra to get it_

 
Yaaay, when are you getting your Style Warriors? And what's on your List?
I've just got Bright Future e/s from Style Warriors. I am so proud of myself.






 Lovelies,
here is my promised Picture of my collective Haul:





Sugarsweet:
Lollipop Loven l/s
Refined MSF
Aquavert e/s

Rose Romance:
Circa Plum Pigment
Magnetique l/g

Double Dazzle:
Funtabulous d/g

Style Warriors:
Bright Future e/s

Permanent:
Carbon e/s
Embark e/s
Vanilla e/s
Crystal Avalanche e/s
#3 Lashes
15 pan Pro Palette

PRO:
Lash Adhesive dark

That's all I think


----------



## Susanne (Jun 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_I
Here is my promised Picture of my collective Haul:



_

 





 Gorgeous haul! Enjoy!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Fantastic haul Yagmur! 

Your Refined looks perfect!


----------



## Moxy (Jun 7, 2009)

Hello ladies! Hope you're doing fine, I'm too busy to be checking the forums lately 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yagmur - that's a yummy haul you've got there!!
And Sally, you're not the last one on Style Warriors


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_ 

I've tried mine a few Days and they definitely help.


Yaaay, when are you getting your Style Warriors? And what's on your List?
*I've just got Bright Future e/s from Style Warriors. I am so proud of myself.*






 Lovelies,
here is my promised Picture of my collective Haul:




_

 





 Glad that the eyedrops help! 

I only purchased Bright Future from SW too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Enjoy your haul! The glosses are so hot!


----------



## Moxy (Jun 7, 2009)

I need an energy boost to continue with studying and I thought I'd share


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 7, 2009)

Hmmmmmm.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Thanks for sharing Moxy!


----------



## nunu (Jun 7, 2009)

^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. They always say "chocolate lovers are the best lovers" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hi Everyone, sorry i've been MIA! 
I didn't watch Angels and Demons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my sister got an eye infection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I hope that you are all having a lovely Sunday!


----------



## Moxy (Jun 7, 2009)

^^ You're welcome, Jeanette! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




^^Nora I haven't watched it yet either! Poor Ewan. I'll go and see him soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Probably on Friday.

(Yagmur, I still owe you my footballer selection...still working on it, sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Yagmur (Jun 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Your Refined looks perfect! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It is perfect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I didn't watch Angels and Demons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my sister got an eye infection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh, that's bad. Hope she is feeling better soon.

But, make sure you watch it later


----------



## Yagmur (Jun 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_^^ You're welcome, Jeanette! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




^^Nora I haven't watched it yet either! Poor Ewan. I'll go and see him soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Probably on Friday.

*(Yagmur, I still owe you my footballer selection...still working on it, sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)*_

 
I'm waiting


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jun 7, 2009)

i am glad you are feeling better yagmur.

i plan to get from SW:
-bronzer
-bright future
-maybe another e/s
-BNB lippie if it suits me
-another l/g or l/s

i was at uni at 6.30am this morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the things you have to do coming up to exams! 
i hope everyone is having a good morning/day/night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thanks for the pic of the guy moxy


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 7, 2009)

WOOT! I just thought I would check out the Bimbas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Haven't been here in awhile, but I see you guys pop in & out.

Hi! Hugs & Kisses everyone!!!!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_WOOT! I just thought I check out the Bimbas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Haven't been here in awhile, but I see you guys pop in & out.

Hi! Hugs & Kisses everyone!!!!_

 








 Hope you are fine!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_








 Hope you are fine!_

 
Hi Susanne! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I feel like you & I don't get a chance to chat like we used to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But you know I love you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  I've been so busy lately, that I just kinda pop in from time to time. But I'm fine. Thanks


----------



## Yagmur (Jun 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_WOOT! I just thought I check out the Bimbas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Haven't been here in awhile, but I see you guys pop in & out.

Hi! Hugs & Kisses everyone!!!!_

 
Hi, Momma Elegant


----------



## Yagmur (Jun 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_i am glad you are feeling better yagmur.

i plan to get from SW:
-bronzer
-bright future
-maybe another e/s
-BNB lippie if it suits me
-another l/g or l/s

i was at uni at 6.30am this morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the things you have to do coming up to exams! 
i hope everyone is having a good morning/day/night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thanks for the pic of the guy moxy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Great List. Bright Future is awesome!


----------



## nunu (Jun 7, 2009)

Girls, i have joined Spark People and have no idea how to use it lol


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 7, 2009)

is that like a facebook thing?


----------



## nunu (Jun 7, 2009)

No 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, it's like a site which helps you lose weight, maintain it and staying healthy. I think Willa (Helene) uses it and a few other memebers on this forum.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 8, 2009)

Good morning bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Momma spy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Miss you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Never heard of Spark People.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Bright Future is awesome!_


----------



## Susanne (Jun 8, 2009)

Good morning Jeanette! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am still writing school reports for my students 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a great day you all!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 8, 2009)

Good morning Susanne! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*hands over some Teewurst*


----------



## Susanne (Jun 8, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 8, 2009)

You're welcome!


----------



## jenntoz (Jun 8, 2009)

Good morning Bimbos!!!! Hope you all had a wonderful weekend!
Elegant I have missed you so much!!!


----------



## AmiS4ys (Jun 10, 2009)

i'm a new bimbo! =]


----------



## Moxy (Jun 10, 2009)

The more the merrier!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jun 10, 2009)

good morning bimbos how are we all? one more day til Style Warriors party! woot! except the annoying thing is that i have an exam this morining, so i am in at uni at 6.30am to do some study before hand. it is an oral exam urgh!


----------



## Moxy (Jun 10, 2009)

^^ God I hate oral exams. Hang in there babe


----------



## nunu (Jun 10, 2009)

Hello Lovelies


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 10, 2009)

Hello Nora!


----------



## nunu (Jun 10, 2009)

Hey Jeanette!

How are you Sweetie?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 10, 2009)

Aww I am ok but so tired so I will visit my pillows now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And I start to panic because I can't find the prep + prime powder on the german or UK site anymore! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I thought it will be perm?

Sleep well hun! Your pillows must call you too!


----------



## nunu (Jun 10, 2009)

Yes my pillows are calling me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I need to catch up on all the posts though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe it's only perm in stores and counters but not online?? 

Night night girl


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 10, 2009)

i totally should check out spark people....i need help!!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Yes my pillows are calling me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I need to catch up on all the posts though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Maybe it's only perm in stores and counters but not online?? *

Night night girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
If it would be store exclusive it still would be on the german website but not in the online store, yes.

Hopefully they didn't decide against making it perm here.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AmiS4ys* 

 
_i'm a new bimbo! =] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 I will add you to our list.


----------



## nunu (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_i totally should check out spark people....i need help!!!_

 
Hannah! How are you my lovely?? 
I have registered but not yet started on Spark People because i got violently ill a few days ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sussane! How are you?? I haven't spoken to you in a while ,


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Hannah! How are you my lovely?? 
I have registered but not yet started on Spark People because i got violently ill a few days ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sussane! How are you?? I haven't spoken to you in a while , 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i hope you are better now nora!


----------



## nunu (Jun 11, 2009)

Thank you Sally


----------



## Susanne (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_ 
Sussane! How are you?? I haven't spoken to you in a while , 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am fine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will get summer vacations in less than three weeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am waiting every day to get news of the fall collection and the quads... And what about the holiday collection?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will not get much from Colour Craft, Graphic Garden and Euristocrats and I will pass Naked Honey and Baby Blooms totally. I will spend my money in fall!

Hope you are fine as well! Can you send us some sunshine, please? Just raining here since days, it is really depressive.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jun 11, 2009)

hello bimbos! i am going around in circles with my SW wishlist (ive had a bit of extra cash appear). so far i want:
mecenary
refined golden
one lippy 
bright future
night manouvers if the texture is good
maybe one l/g

i am debating:
OAM. how pretty is this? is it really plummy? do i need it? ARGH! help me bimbos!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_hello bimbos! i am going around in circles with my SW wishlist (ive had a bit of extra cash appear). so far i want:
mecenary
refined golden
one lippy 
bright future
night manouvers if the texture is good
maybe one l/g

i am debating:
*OAM. how pretty is this? is it really plummy? do i need it? *ARGH! help me bimbos!_

 

Great list!!

I love On A Mission!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is a more plummy version of Blooming.


----------



## Moxy (Jun 12, 2009)

^^ I agree, OAM is faaaaaaab 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW my Angels and Demons report? If you loved the book you probably wont love the film. (Everyone I know who loved the book was disappointed in the cinema, and so was I). I've probably said this on FB already but the only exciting thing in the film was Ewan unbuttoning his shirt


----------



## Susanne (Jun 12, 2009)

Bimbos, let's celebrate!

Three years ago I visited a MAC counter for the first time and got my first e/s


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 12, 2009)

YAYY SUSANNE! celebration time


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Bimbos, let's celebrate!

Three years ago I visited a MAC counter for the first time and got my first e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
Time to get the booze out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Congrats hun!


----------



## Moxy (Jun 12, 2009)

New sig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 (if anyone isn't fed up with my rampaging hormones yet)


----------



## Susanne (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_New sig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 (if anyone isn't fed up with my rampaging hormones yet)



_


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_New sig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 (if anyone isn't fed up with my rampaging hormones yet)



_

 





 Ohhhh Moxy!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jun 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Bimbos, let's celebrate!

Three years ago I visited a MAC counter for the first time and got my first e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
dance everyone!

i hauled my SW! i picked up:
-on a mission (love!)
-bright future
-night maneouvers
-mercenary n/p
-refined golden bronzer

i think i may go back for gold rebel l/g, BNB lippy, and check out the rest of the e/s (it was so busy at the event).
today i rocked OAM, with bright future on my lid, with night manoeuvers in my crease. i am in love with this collection!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ive got style warriors fever!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 13, 2009)

Enjoy your haul!! It is indeed one of the best collections of the year so far, with HK for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Isn't On A Mission awesome? And Bright Future, Vibrant Grape?


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jun 13, 2009)

i didnt get vibrant grape, but i am thinking of going back for it as i dont have a true purple. i love this collection so much


----------



## nunu (Jun 13, 2009)

Hello Sweeties!
I hope everyone is fine and is having a great weekend.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I am fine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will get summer vacations in less than three weeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am waiting every day to get news of the fall collection and the quads... And what about the holiday collection?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will not get much from Colour Craft, Graphic Garden and Euristocrats and I will pass Naked Honey and Baby Blooms totally. I will spend my money in fall!

Hope you are fine as well! Can you send us some sunshine, please? Just raining here since days, it is really depressive._

 
I am glad you're well Susanne! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I can't wait till you get your summer holliday, you need it! I am missing Christmas! So i can't wait to hear about upcoming collections!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will pray that you get some sunshine Susanne! It is incredibly hot here!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Bimbos, let's celebrate!

Three years ago I visited a MAC counter for the first time and got my first e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
Awww, party time!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_New sig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 (if anyone isn't fed up with my rampaging hormones yet)



_

 
Great sigy!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_dance everyone!

i hauled my SW! i picked up:
-on a mission (love!)
-bright future
-night maneouvers
-mercenary n/p
-refined golden bronzer

i think i may go back for gold rebel l/g, BNB lippy, and check out the rest of the e/s (it was so busy at the event).
today i rocked OAM, with bright future on my lid, with night manoeuvers in my crease. i am in love with this collection!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ive got style warriors fever!_

 
Lovely haul! Enjoy!!
I can't wait to haul from SW!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I will pray that you get some sunshine Susanne! It is incredibly hot here!
_

 
It works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is already warmer here today!!


----------



## nunu (Jun 13, 2009)

Yay! I am glad!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_It works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is already warmer here today!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Yay! I am glad!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 I can haz chillness/cold back?


----------



## Susanne (Jun 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_






 I can haz chillness/cold back? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_No 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
But but but!


----------



## Moxy (Jun 13, 2009)

^^ I'm with Jeanette here, I can't stand this heat any longer


----------



## nunu (Jun 13, 2009)

Hahaha, i can't stand it either.
Susanne, take it all away from me please


----------



## Yagmur (Jun 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Bimbos, let's celebrate!

Three years ago I visited a MAC counter for the first time and got my first e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
Yaaaaay, let's celebrate the beginning of your MAC Addiction Susanne!













Hey Bimbos,
how is everyone doing? 

I have a bad cold since a few Days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you all have a great Weekend!


----------



## nunu (Jun 13, 2009)

I hope you get better soon Yagmur!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jun 14, 2009)

can i have some of you guys warmth? it is freezing cold here. 
Nora, SW will suit you so much, the colours are great for darker skins (if only i could pull off the sexy bronzy glow like you ladies do!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Yaaaaay, let's celebrate the beginning of your MAC Addiction Susanne!













Hey Bimbos,
how is everyone doing? 

I have a bad cold since a few Days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you all have a great Weekend!_

 
Feel better soon, Yagmur! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got the sniffles myself as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Too bad, now I can't enjoy the sun.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 14, 2009)

Hello bimbos!

Yagmur and Susanne, hope you are better.

It was very warm for the past two weeks until I couldn't take it and fell sick. I felt like I was living in an oven. It rained a little for the past two days and today too and it is slightly cooler. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm getting a little excited about the fall collections already!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Hello bimbos!

Yagmur and Susanne, hope you are better.

It was very warm for the past two weeks until I couldn't take it and fell sick. I felt like I was living in an oven. It rained a little for the past two days and today too and it is slightly cooler. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*I'm getting a little excited about the fall collections already!*_

 

Not just a little


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 14, 2009)

I had a silly makeup accident yesterday. When I was curling my eyelashes of my right eye yesterday with the curler, my fingers slipped and I pulled out about 13 eyelashes. I tried to count and when I counted to the 10th lash it was too mentally painful to carry on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is the second time I slipped when curling my lashes. Now my inner right eye feels weird to be naked and bare.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Not just a little 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I will be more excited when I see more pictures!


----------



## nunu (Jun 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_can i have some of you guys warmth? it is freezing cold here. 
Nora, SW will suit you so much, the colours are great for darker skins (if only i could pull off the sexy bronzy glow like you ladies do!_

 
I can't wait to get my hands on SW!! 
I'll pray that the cold weather subsides on your side and i hope you'll get a bit of sunshine!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Hello bimbos!

Yagmur and Susanne, hope you are better.

It was very warm for the past two weeks until I couldn't take it and fell sick. I felt like I was living in an oven. It rained a little for the past two days and today too and it is slightly cooler. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm getting a little excited about the fall collections already!_

 
I hope you get better soon!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_I had a silly makeup accident yesterday. When I was curling my eyelashes of my right eye yesterday with the curler, my fingers slipped and I pulled out about 13 eyelashes. I tried to count and when I counted to the 10th lash it was too mentally painful to carry on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is the second time I slipped when curling my lashes. Now my inner right eye feels weird to be naked and bare. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ouch!!! That sounds mentally and physically painful!
I hope they grow out soon.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_I had a silly makeup accident yesterday. When I was curling my eyelashes of my right eye yesterday with the curler, my fingers slipped and I pulled out about 13 eyelashes. I tried to count and when I counted to the 10th lash it was too mentally painful to carry on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is the second time I slipped when curling my lashes. Now my inner right eye feels weird to be naked and bare. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 








 Take care!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_I had a silly makeup accident yesterday. When I was curling my eyelashes of my right eye yesterday with the curler, my fingers slipped and I pulled out about 13 eyelashes. I tried to count and when I counted to the 10th lash it was too mentally painful to carry on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is the second time I slipped when curling my lashes. Now my inner right eye feels weird to be naked and bare. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh nooo! I am so sorry! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hopefully they grow back soon.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks, ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm all right. I'm sure they will grow out, although it takes quite a while. It saves me mascara.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jun 15, 2009)

oh miss QQ i hope your eyes are ok! 

i just found out that my BF is getting me a kryolan traincase for my 21st b-day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 he just took me into the shop on sunday, and there it was. all for me! how he found it i dont know, as i did not even know that this shop existed. he is so good to me.

how is everyone? i have my 1st exam on monday, getting very nervous about it now (physics ergh). but on the bright side i will treat myself with my secod part of SW tomorrow from all the study i am doing


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 16, 2009)

^^ Your bf is so sweet! When is your birthday? Study hard and good luck! Tell us what other SW things you buy.

My eyes are all right, just a little bare. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today I receive good news, not fantastic but I'm glad it didn't turn out worse. I will get my yearly bonus this June. The economy is bad so the rate is much less than last year, but last year I got a pro-rated sum because I had joined the company less than a year. So basically, I will get more money this June than the last. I bought a laptop last week (finally after 3 months since my old one crashed) and this helps to cover the cost. There is not much left so I have to keep the money aside for the coming fall collections. I really like to get a new wallet and bag though if I can find one that the price and design is right for me.


----------



## nunu (Jun 16, 2009)

Sally, your man is such a sweetie!!

Miss QQ, congrats on the bonus!!

I hope that everyone is having a lovely day


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jun 16, 2009)

Hello bimbos!

thats great news miss qq! bonuses are always good. My b-day is on the 9th july - i will be a real adult *gulp!*

i hope everyone is having a good day/night, its not so cold here today, maybe no snow today


----------



## Susanne (Jun 16, 2009)

Nzsallyb, my father was in Christchurch in 2007 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 He bought me a shirt there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He has friends in New Zealand. I saw a lot of pics!!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Nzsallyb, my father was in Christchurch in 2007 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He bought me a shirt there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He has friends in New Zealand. I saw a lot of pics!!_

 
Awesome susanne! NZ is a nice place to live. if any of you come to NZ you must come and visit me!


----------



## Yagmur (Jun 20, 2009)

Hello my lovely Bimbos,
how are you all doing? Is everyone thrilled and speechless because of the Fall News? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am in Hamburg right now, to visit my Family. I am soooo happy!!! I always get Homesick, even its been 4 Years that I moved to Munich. But I miss my Family and Friends here soooo much!!! 

Good Night or Have a great Day, where ever you are


----------



## Susanne (Jun 21, 2009)

Yagmur! Hi bimbos!

I am fine, I will get summer vacations soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On July 1st.

I am so excited about all these new collections coming in fall, I can't wait to see first swatches and pics and to get more infos about the holiday collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Magic, Mirth, and Mischief...


*


----------



## nunu (Jun 21, 2009)

Hello Everyone!

I've been MIA lately...Missed you all


----------



## Moxy (Jun 21, 2009)

Me too! Hope you're doing well


----------



## nunu (Jun 21, 2009)

Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope that everything is going well with you and that you didn't get attacked by spiders during the past few days!


----------



## Moxy (Jun 21, 2009)

Today was such a beautiful day! My sis and her bf got engaged!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so happy for them. The wedding will probably be in the autumn which means I gotta get in shape 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Never ever been to a wedding before, this is so exciting!

Them and their persian kitty:


----------



## Susanne (Jun 21, 2009)

Congrats to your sister!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 21, 2009)

Congratulations to your sister Moxy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Are you going to do her wedding makeup?


----------



## Moxy (Jun 21, 2009)

^^ I hope so! We'll have to discuss it and do one million trial looks. My sis is one of those people that needs 6 hours to decide whether she wants a pair of shoes or not.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_^^ I hope so! We'll have to discuss it and do one million trial looks. *My sis is one of those people that needs 6 hours to decide whether she wants a pair of shoes or not*. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Is she a libra like me??


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_^^ I hope so! We'll have to discuss it and do one million trial looks. My sis is one of those people that needs 6 hours to decide whether she wants a pair of shoes or not. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 I am sure you will do a wonderful wedding look on her. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Is she a libra like me?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Are you tipsy?


----------



## Susanne (Jun 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_

Are you tipsy? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
No 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But it is really hard for me to make a decision in many things. Expect MAC.


----------



## Moxy (Jun 21, 2009)

Heehee! She's a cancer actually, but she might be a libra in her subsign or whatever it's called in english 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MICHAEL SCHUMACHER IS THE STIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIG!!!!


----------



## nunu (Jun 21, 2009)

Moxy, send my warmest congratulations to your sister


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jun 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Heehee! She's a cancer actually, but she might be a libra in her subsign or whatever it's called in english 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MICHAEL SCHUMACHER IS THE STIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIG!!!!










_

 
cancer, just like me! and i am very indecisive like that too lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

WHAT?????????????????????? MICHAEL SCHUMACHER?????? i knew it has to be someone from formula one, or a former driver, when they had the episode with renualt F1 car. have they announced this?


----------



## Moxy (Jun 21, 2009)

Yes!! Stig walks in, sits down in front of Clarkson and takes his helmet off! The whole hall goes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm watching it as we speak


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jun 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Yes!! Stig walks in, sits down in front of Clarkson and takes his helmet off! The whole hall goes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm watching it as we speak 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ZOMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i am going to tell the boys tonight when i get home - we discuss this regularly!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi bimbos!

Moxy, congratulations to your sister! This is so exciting! 

I can't wait to see swatches of Fall collections when Erin comes back from her update tomorrow.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jun 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_I can't wait to see swatches of Fall collections when Erin comes back from her update tomorrow._

 
oh my goodness me too! me tomorrow morning when i wake up =


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 22, 2009)

Tomorrow morning! Or maybe afternoon. Noon would be good for me because I will be out for meeting in the afternoon. Finally, after all the speculation, we will see the pics!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 22, 2009)

Good morning!

I hope to see Erin's swatches tomorrow afternoon when I come home from school


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 22, 2009)

Good morning bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't wait for Erin's swatches and news.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 22, 2009)

Jeanette, I am online


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 22, 2009)

Oh I will join you with fresh coffee, Susanne.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 24, 2009)

Information overload! There are so many swatches today for fall's collections, it is a good day. My favourite three so far are makeup art cosmetics, dazzleglass creme, and style black. I like the grey quad from fall trend too, in fact more than Photo Realism.


----------



## Moxy (Jun 24, 2009)

^^ Same here! There's only so much that my brain can process


----------



## Susanne (Jun 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Information overload! There are so many swatches today for fall's collections, it is a good day. My favourite three so far are makeup art cosmetics, dazzleglass creme, and style black. I like the grey quad from fall trend too, in fact more than Photo Realism._

 
I look forward to

Makeup Art Cosmetics
Fall Trend
Love That Look
Nail Laquer Collection
Dazzlecreams


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jun 24, 2009)

Hello bimbos! i hope everyone is well!

i have been staying away lately as i had a big exam today (anatomy,physiology and pathology). i stayed at uni until 2am studying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the exam started at 9am. feeling very dozy, and i have to work late tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Information overload! There are so many swatches today for fall's collections, it is a good day. My favourite three so far are makeup art cosmetics, dazzleglass creme, and style black. I like the grey quad from fall trend too, in fact more than Photo Realism._

 
the fall trend quad looks so nice! i also really like the sound of the notoriety quad. 
i personally am looking forward to style balck, mac in HD (want to F+B foudation) and makeup art cosmetics 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_^^ Same here! There's only so much that my brain can process 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i cannot keep up with what collection goes where and when


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi bimbos!

Unfortunately Susanne's computer is broken and she can't be online for at least a week.

She says hi to everyone and is so sad that she can't go online now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Hang in there hun.. you are in my thoughts. I know how much specktra means to you.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Hi bimbos!

Unfortunately Susanne's computer is broken and she can't be online for at least a week.

She says hi to everyone and is so sad that she can't go online now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Hang in there hun.. you are in my thoughts. I know how much specktra means to you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hi Bimbos! Thanks Jeanette!

I am using my mother's PC right now to check my mails and news on specktra. I hope I can be with you here soon again!!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jun 27, 2009)

Susanne! i hope your computer gets fixed soon. bimbo magic for it to get better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




is anyone here feeling sad about michael jackson's death? on one of the music channels here there is a michael jackson marathon - he really did make some great music. he will be greatly missed.

how is everyone else? i hope that everyone is well. i am very excited as winnie is getting me a trip palette! 
today at work NZ finally got the harjuku lovers perfume in. they are soooo cute, and smell so good!


----------



## Yagmur (Jun 30, 2009)

Hello Bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



how are you all? Is everyone enjoying the Summer?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Susanne, I hope your PC gets fixed soon and you can come over again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My Finals are getting closer and I am studying, learning, writing etc. My head is spinning!!! I'm done on 15th of July. Can't wait for it


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jun 30, 2009)

hello yagmur!

it is freezing cold here (winter here), so im really looking forward to summer (and rarotonga in two months yay!!!!!!)

my last exam is tomorrow (an oral exam, so very nerve racking). i cannot wait for it to be all over. good luck with all of your exams yagmur!

next week i am going home for a week with my BF. i am really looking forward to it (and my 21st!). my BF's mum isdue to have her baby on the same day as my birthday, so it may turn out to be an exciting day!

i hope everyone is well


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey everyone! How have you guys been ?


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 2, 2009)

I am busy and tired. I look forward to all the fall collections. I haven't been every excited when Colour Craft and Graphic Garden launched, but am excited to see Euristocrats. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We have been quiet here lately. I guess many are busy with exams or work. I miss everyone and the usual chatter. Take care, bimbos!


----------



## Moxy (Jul 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_





 I am busy and tired._

 





 Same here. Tomorrow is another exam and then I'm free til mid August when a new exam period starts and lasts til the end of September 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So I gotta recharge my batteries, and Liam is coming over on Saturday for two weeks, so this will be fun!! 

I hope everyone is doing ok, I miss all the girls too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But life happens eh


----------



## Yagmur (Jul 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_my last exam is tomorrow (an oral exam, so very nerve racking). i cannot wait for it to be all over. good luck with all of your exams yagmur!_

 
How was your oral exam, Sally? 
Thank you, I can't wait for 15th of July. 
I hate it to study, when it super hot outside and everyone but you is going to have fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_





 Hey everyone! How have you guys been ?_

 
Hey Birthday Child, 
happy Birthday again, Sweetheart. Hope you have a fabulous Day!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_





 I am busy and tired. I look forward to all the fall collections. I haven't been every excited when Colour Craft and Graphic Garden launched, but am excited to see Euristocrats. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
How did you liked Colour Craft? I can't wait to see the MB and MSF in real...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_We have been quiet here lately. I guess many are busy with exams or work. I miss everyone and the usual chatter. Take care, bimbos!_

 





 I miss the Bimbo Chat's as well!!! Hope everyone is doing well.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_





 Same here. Tomorrow is another exam and then I'm free til mid August when a new exam period starts and lasts til the end of September 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Good Luck, Moxy! You really deserve your free time! You had so much exams to do!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_So I gotta recharge my batteries, and Liam is coming over on Saturday for two weeks, so this will be fun!!_

 
Yaaaaaay, two weeks full of love, huh!?


----------



## Susanne (Jul 2, 2009)

Bimbos! I am back! Hope you are all fine! I will get Colour Craft tomorrow, Smooth Merge and maybe one lipglass. My counter did not get the brushes, so I will order the 131.

Wow, my PC is fast now...


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_ 
How did you liked Colour Craft? I can't wait to see the MB and MSF in real...
_

 
The MES are cute but I didn't get them because they mix easily. I haven't seen the MBs yet. I may get 131, that's all.


Welcome back, Susanne. Enjoy your colour craft goodies tomorrow!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_The MES are cute but I didn't get them because they mix easily. I haven't seen the MBs yet. I may get 131, that's all.


Welcome back, Susanne. Enjoy your colour craft goodies tomorrow!_

 
Thank you! 
I will pass the blushes because I still love my ones from Sonic Chic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I will pass the MES because I am so excited to get the e/s from Love that Look, the bright ones from the fall collection and the quads of course!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really look forward to Smooth Merge and I hope to get my order with the 131 on Monday.


----------



## Moxy (Jul 4, 2009)

Hey gals!

Susanne, glad to hear your PC is working again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yagmur, I hope your studying goes well!!

All the rest - have a lovely time, I'll be away for 2 weeks - Liam is coming over and I won't have much time for Specktra, Facebook, Twitter.... will miss you!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jul 4, 2009)

Have a wonderful time with Liam, Moxy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Will miss you too!


----------



## Yagmur (Jul 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I really look forward to Smooth Merge and I hope to get my order with the 131 on Monday._

 
I can't wait to hear what you think about Smooth Merge!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Hey gals!

Susanne, glad to hear your PC is working again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yagmur, I hope your studying goes well!!

All the rest - have a lovely time, I'll be away for 2 weeks - Liam is coming over and I won't have much time for Specktra, Facebook, Twitter.... will miss you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you, Sweetheart. Have a great Time with Liam and enjoy every second, but I'm sure you will. 
Oh and I am waiting for a FOTD with Circa Plum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Where is Nora? Haven't seen her in a long while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope she is doing good.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_In daylight


ZOYA - Barbie
three coats





_

 
Hello Jeanette! I love your pretty nails again. It is pink and pretty.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 7, 2009)

bimbos! Have a great day you all!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jul 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Hello Jeanette! I love your pretty nails again. It is pink and pretty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aww thank you so much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Good morning bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will go to the hairdresser now.. it is about time. I haven't been there since I went back to my natural hair color. When was that? 6 Months+ ago?!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_
Good morning bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will go to the hairdresser now.. it is about time. I haven't been there since I went back to my natural hair color. When was that? 6 Months+ ago?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Enjoy!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 7, 2009)

I haven't been to the hairdresser for 4 months. I don't know which salon to go now because I am disappointed with my old salon and will not be going there again. I plan to get a haircut next week if possible.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jul 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_I haven't been to the hairdresser for 4 months. I don't know which salon to go now because I am disappointed with my old salon and will not be going there again. I plan to get a haircut next week if possible._

 





I was at a new salon too because I was not completely happy with my old one. This one was a bit more expensive but I am happy now.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 7, 2009)

Glad you like your haircut experience.


----------



## Yagmur (Jul 7, 2009)

Bimbos

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





I was at a new salon too because I was not completely happy with my old one. This one was a bit more expensive but I am happy now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Great, can't wait to see Pictures


----------



## Susanne (Jul 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_I can't wait to hear what you think about Smooth Merge!
_

 
I love Smooth Merge! It gives a perfect pink-raspberry-golden sheen on my cheeks. I also love it over Refined Golden. I think it is worth getting it b/c of the raspberry strip!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jul 8, 2009)

hello bimbos!

just checking in, been very busy lately! i am now on holiday for a wee bit, and it is my 21st birthday tomorrow! very excited.

how is everyone? and how is colourcraft treating everyone?


----------



## Susanne (Jul 12, 2009)

Bimbos, I will go on vacation for one week tomorrow! Have a great week, I will miss you all.

I still have a pic for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.specktra.net/forum/f183/b...9/#post1708731


----------



## Yagmur (Jul 13, 2009)

You look awesome, Susanne. Where are you going for your Vacation?

I had my first Exam today, and I did goooooood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am soooooo happy right now. Just one more left on Wednesday...

Hope you're all doing fine. I really miss the Bimbo Chat here!


----------



## jenntoz (Jul 13, 2009)

Hello Bimbos!!! 
I am losing my mind trying to decide if I need a few extra goodies from CC
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Susanne have a wonderful vacation!!!
Jeanette my love I bet your hair is looking foxy!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hope you all are doing well!!!


----------



## jenntoz (Jul 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_hello bimbos!

just checking in, been very busy lately! i am now on holiday for a wee bit, and it is my 21st birthday tomorrow! very excited.

how is everyone? and how is colourcraft treating everyone?_

 
Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jul 13, 2009)

Happy belated birthday Sally! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_Hello Bimbos!!! 
I am losing my mind trying to decide if I need a few extra goodies from CC
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Susanne have a wonderful vacation!!!
* Jeanette my love I bet your hair is looking foxy!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
Hope you all are doing well!!!_

 
Ohh Jenn! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Miss you hun! 
Extra.. goodies from CC? But why..you..so..naughty? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What did you get so far? 
Good girl me only got Porcelain Pink.


----------



## jenntoz (Jul 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Ohh Jenn! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Miss you hun! 
Extra.. goodies from CC? But why..you..so..naughty? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What did you get so far? 
Good girl me only got Porcelain Pink. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hello my love!
So far I picked up Miss Marble & Natural Flare(see, not so bad, lol) But I am thinking about the 131, Sunny By Nature(that was on my original list but I took it off but can't stop thinking about it) and Eclectic Edge(also on my original list... should have got that instead of Miss Marble) hmmm... what to do?


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 14, 2009)

Good luck for your paper, Yagmur!






 Sally!

I haven't gotten anything from CC and will not. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want to explore MUFE a little. I bought #92 last week and I love it.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jul 15, 2009)

hello bimbos just checking in! i hope you are well.

i had a smashing birthday, i was very spoilt, and i dyed my hair blonde! 

how is everyone liking colour craft? it comes out nexr week here.

Miss QQ i wish we had MUFE here!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 15, 2009)

Sally, I'm sorry NZ don't have MUFE. Maybe they will go there soon. Does NZ have Sephora?

This morning, I was shocked to find that I can't access specktra.net from my workplace. Overnight, our IT team had blocked forums and blogs. I was determined and tried specktra.net/forum and voila, I can access specktra. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Too bad the buttons like Reply are blocked and now appear as X. But they still work.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jul 17, 2009)

Just checking in guys ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hi from me and Heidi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *Don't forget us!*


----------



## Kiraling (Jul 18, 2009)

What makes me laugh is the word "bimbo" in Japanese (びんぼう or 貧乏) actually means "poor".

Random trivia! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: I guess it could work both ways for some of us after we hit a MAC store. LOL


----------



## Yagmur (Jul 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kiraling* 

 
_What makes me laugh is the word "bimbo" in Japanese (びんぼう or 貧乏) actually means "poor".

Random trivia! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: *I guess it could work both ways for some of us after we hit a MAC store.* LOL_


----------



## nunu (Jul 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_I
Where is Nora? Haven't seen her in a long while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope she is doing good._

 
Hello Yagmur!! 
I am well. I have been MIA lately with some family things. I am back now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope that everyone is well and having a great summer.

Hugs and kisses.


----------



## Yagmur (Jul 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Hello Yagmur!! 
I am well. I have been MIA lately with some family things. I am back now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope that everyone is well and having a great summer.

Hugs and kisses._

 





 Nora! Great to see you back!

Hello my lovelies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



how are you all doing? I'm great. My Exams are over and I'm flying to Hamburg today, for 2 weeks.

We went to the Casino in Seefeld/Austria on Saturday Night! It was so much fun, even if I haven't won any Money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I posted my Makeup from that Night:
*Casino Night - Pink Smokey Eye*

What do you think? It was my first try at a dark Smokey look, but I really liked the outcome


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jul 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Sally, I'm sorry NZ don't have MUFE. Maybe they will go there soon. Does NZ have Sephora?

This morning, I was shocked to find that I can't access specktra.net from my workplace. Overnight, our IT team had blocked forums and blogs. I was determined and tried specktra.net/forum and voila, I can access specktra. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Too bad the buttons like Reply are blocked and now appear as X. But they still work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha no typical NZ, we dot have anything special like that, just independant department stores. but me and my BF plan to go to Australia for a holiday, and i _know _they have MUFE. i really want to try the foundation!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Just checking in guys ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hi from me and Heidi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *Don't forget us!*_

 
Hello!!!


Yagmur you look hot in you FOTD, i wish i was tanned like you!

today was my first day on placement in the hospital, i had to move on sunday away from my BF and i have to be away from him for 9 weeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. but at least i have a holiday on the beach planned when i finish (Rarotonga yippee!!!)
i hope that everyone is well


oh yes: CC came out today! i picked up triple fusion, and the 131. i may pick up the 226 brush later on. i was really dissapointed in porcelain pink, it looked dirty to me, even though it gave a sexy sheen. 
i did not buy as much as i usually would as the MAC counter in this city, as the girl that served me was so incredibly rude, which made me feel so unwelcome.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey Sally! How've you been ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 India still has Style Warriors ... Baah!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jul 21, 2009)

But style wariors is so good! i am thinking of going bac for porcelain pink, i am starting to secretly lemm it! Argh!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_You look awesome, Susanne. Where are you going for your Vacation?

I had my first Exam today, and I did goooooood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Congrats, Yagmur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_Susanne have a wonderful vacation!!!_

 
I am back! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I visited Dresden in Germany and Prague in the Czech Republic for one week. I love city trips. We had really good weather and could see a lot! 

I did not go to MAC in Dresden (didn't need some more Colour Craft) but to the one in Prague 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and bought pigment Cornflower there. Awesome colour, looks gorgeous with pigment Violet!

Unfortunately I don't feel good since yesterday. Hope it will be better soon.

I am so excited about the makeup art cosmetics collection!! Can't wait September to come!

Have a great day you all.


----------



## nunu (Jul 21, 2009)

Welcome Back Susanne! I have missed you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Get well soon.


----------



## Yagmur (Jul 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_*haha no typical NZ, we dot have anything special *like that, just independant department stores. but me and my BF plan to go to Australia for a holiday, and i know they have MUFE. i really want to try the foundation!_

 
Same here in Germany. We don't have MUFE or Sephora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But last week I went to a Store and they had BenNye 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I felt in love with the Eyeshadows. I didn't had too much time to look at all the gorgeous things they had. But I'm sure to go back and get some Goodies!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_Yagmur you look hot in you FOTD, i wish i was tanned like you!_

 
Thank you, Sally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sometimes I wish to be pale! You can use all the gorgeous MSF's and they'll show up on you. On me the most of them are just Highlighters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_today was my first day on placement in the hospital, i had to move on sunday away from my BF and i have to be away from him for 9 weeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. but at least i have a holiday on the beach planned when i finish (Rarotonga yippee!!!)_

 
Long distance relationships are hard. But believe me it will make your Relationship stronger! 
I'm jealous of your Vacation. Have fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Hey Sally! How've you been ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 India still has Style Warriors ... Baah!_

 
What did you get, hun?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Congrats, Yagmur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you, Susanne. My Finals are over, now I have to wait for the results!
And after that my degree dissertation is waiting for me! That will be a lot of work!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I visited Dresden in Germany and Prague in the Czech Republic for one week. I love city trips. We had really good weather and could see a lot!_

 
Sounds like you had a lot of fun!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I did not go to MAC in Dresden (didn't need some more Colour Craft) but to the one in Prague 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*and bought pigment Cornflower there.Awesome colour, looks gorgeous with pigment Violet! *_

 
I love Cornflower Pigment! It's a gorgeous Colour!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Unfortunately I don't feel good since yesterday. Hope it will be better soon._

 
Get well soon, hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm in Hamburg now, to tend my Mom, she had an OP on her Shoulder.
Hope you all are doing good. Have a great Day


----------



## nunu (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey Yagmur! I hope your mom gets better soon


----------



## Susanne (Jul 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Hey Yagmur! I hope your mom gets better soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Greetings to Hamburg!


----------



## Yagmur (Jul 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Hey Yagmur! I hope your mom gets better soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
She is good, but can't move her Arms like she wants to and need a lot of help. But I'm here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





 Greetings to Hamburg!_

 
Thank you, Susanne. Sunny Greetings from Hamburg back to you, hun.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Thank you, Susanne. Sunny Greetings from Hamburg back to you, hun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sunny sounds good! We have a big thunderstorm here right now...


----------



## Yagmur (Jul 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Sunny sounds good! We have a big thunderstorm here right now..._

 
Oh, that's bad. I'll sent some Sunshine to you!!!

Stay at Home, enjoy Specktra and be safe


----------



## Susanne (Jul 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Oh, that's bad. I'll sent some Sunshine to you!!!

Stay at Home, enjoy Specktra and be safe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Sunny sounds good! We have a big thunderstorm here right now..._

 
We had pretty huge thunderstorms this night here too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It is still raining and very humid which wouldn't be that bad if the temperature would be cooler.


----------



## nunu (Jul 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Sunny sounds good! We have a big thunderstorm here right now..._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Hi bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






We had pretty huge thunderstorms this night here too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It is still raining and very humid which wouldn't be that bad if the temperature would be cooler. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hi girls!
Please stay safe!!


----------



## nunu (Aug 5, 2009)

What's up bimbos? Where are you all??


----------



## jenntoz (Aug 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_What's up bimbos? Where are you all??_

 
I'm here Nora
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How is everyone?


----------



## nunu (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello Jen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am fine thank you! How are you?


----------



## Susanne (Aug 5, 2009)

Bimbos!

I am fine! Still have summer vacations. Just got Love That Look, Graphic Gardens and Euristocrats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Who else loves the fall and holiday collections??


----------



## peachy pink (Aug 7, 2009)

first post in this topic, oops.



I love summer vacation too!! Do you enjoy your haul, Susanne?


----------



## Moxy (Aug 7, 2009)

Hello my hunnies!! 

Just popping (i made a typo and wrote pooping LOL) in to say hello to all the lovely ladies!


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 7, 2009)

Hellooooo bimbos!  How is everyone?


----------



## nunu (Aug 7, 2009)

Hello :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am well thanks MzzRach, how are you??


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 7, 2009)

Good - glad it's Friday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  What's new with you, Nora?


----------



## nunu (Aug 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Good - glad it's Friday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What's new with you, Nora?_

 
Yay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do you have anything planned for this weekend?
Friday is the end of the Weekend at my end! Saturday is the beginning of the week.

Nothing is new at my end except that things have started looking up for me and i'm trully happy about that


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 7, 2009)

Nora I am so happy to hear that!!!

Heading to the coast on Sunday to meet a friend for breakfast and a coastal hike.  Other than that, the weekend will be full of walking and errands, the usual.  And housecleaning - joy!


----------



## nunu (Aug 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Nora I am so happy to hear that!!!

Heading to the coast on Sunday to meet a friend for breakfast and a coastal hike. Other than that, the weekend will be full of walking and errands, the usual. And housecleaning - joy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you dear!

I hope that you enjoy your weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Catching up with a friend is always nice. Don't get me started with the house chores


----------



## Nzsallyb (Aug 7, 2009)

hey bimbos! long time no see! hope everyone is doing ok


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 7, 2009)

*waves to Sally*


----------



## nunu (Aug 7, 2009)

Hi Sally!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Hello bimbos! 

Good to hear from you, ladies. Where is Jeanette? I seldom see her on Specktra now.

I have a long weekend as Monday is a public holiday, National Day, for me. I need more long breaks. Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi Miss QQ - enjoy your long weekend!  *sigh* I love those.


----------



## Susanne (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi Bimbos!

I am fine. I had stressful days with my family but that's life I guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




School will start here Aug 17th again - I am preparing the new school year. 

I am really looking forward to the Makeup Art Cosmetics collection!!

Jeanette is lurking here these days, I think.


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi Susanne - I am sorry about your family stress, I hope it is getting better.  I can certainly relate!

I am excited for Makeup Art Cosmetics collection as well - only a couple of weeks until it launches here!  I will get at least one quad - but not all of them.


----------



## Susanne (Aug 9, 2009)

I want two quads - In The Gallery and Photo Realism - and then Tone:Grey with Fall Trend collection.

This colllection will be a highlight of the year for me!! I am glad we will get it Aug. 31st so I don't have to wait too long


----------



## nunu (Aug 9, 2009)

Hello lovely ladies!

sorry about the family issues Susanne and MzRach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I miss Jeanette too


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi girls!

I am so sorry that I am mostly just lurking but my budget is so low these days (I had to skip all collections in the last time and especially Love That Look was tough for me because eyeshadows are my favs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) that it is hard to read in the Color Collections threads or here in general. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Right now I have no idea if I can buy something this month too even though I was looking forward to the CoC follower. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am so sorry girls!


----------



## nunu (Aug 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Hi girls!

I am so sorry that I am mostly just lurking but my budget is so low these days (I had to skip all collections in the last time and especially Love That Look was tough for me because eyeshadows are my favs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) that it is hard to read in the Color Collections threads or here in general. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Right now I have no idea if I can buy something this month too even though I was looking forward to the CoC follower. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am so sorry girls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aww Jeanette! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't worry about skipping collections! I have skipped Euristocrats, Graphic Garden, Baby blooms and Love that look.
To be honest you are not missing much from Love that Look..


----------



## Susanne (Aug 9, 2009)

Jeanette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am sure you will be able to manage your budget this month! Hope things will be better for you soon!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Aug 9, 2009)

Thank you so much girls!


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 9, 2009)

Jeanette - I hope you feel better soon.  And remember, doesn't matter what you buy or don't buy, we are here for you!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You don't need to be buying to participate on Specktra.


----------



## Susanne (Aug 10, 2009)

^^^


----------



## Nzsallyb (Aug 10, 2009)

hello everyone - i know what you mean jeanette - i too have cut way back on my MAC spending. very busy at the moment, i spend most of my time at the hospital, then studying. 

i hope everyone is being treated well.

i am excite for makeup art cosmetics too, but i have my heart set on the single e/s, and notoreity quad


----------



## Yagmur (Aug 10, 2009)

Girls!

I know what you mean, Jeanette. It's hard sometimes to look at the Colour Collection Threads, if you want to skip!

I've skipped Naked Honey, Colour Craft, Baby Blooms, Euristrocrats, Graphic Garden. The only thing that I've got in the last month is Rave Pearlglide.

Have a great Day you all!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Aug 10, 2009)

everyone! How has everyone been? I have been so tied up with so many things ... Parents and my health top the charts though. Uggh, it's so weird living with your folks after you've been on your own for so long! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I haven't hauled at MAC in ages! Naked Honey has launched here and I'm skipping that too. I just don't feel like going to the store anymore, they never ever let you know of anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyhow, I missed Specktra and all you guys so much that I had to drop a line ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you all !


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 10, 2009)

Jeanette, I agree with the other ladies. Don't feel pressurised to buy makeup. We still love you here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am interested in two quads, Photo Realism and Tone: Grey. I may just pick one up or pass both. We shall see. Lately, I have been feeling guilty about buying makeup because I spent my makeup budget on other purchases and yet still buy makeup. I need to stick to my budget.


----------



## Susanne (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi bimbos!

Although we still have vacations for one week I was at school today for eight hours. We wanted to change our classroom in a few things - and these few things must be continued tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you ever start once...


----------



## Yagmur (Aug 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_





 everyone! How has everyone been? I have been so tied up with so many things ... *Parents and my health* top the charts though. Uggh, it's so weird living with your folks after you've been on your own for so long! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hello Anvika 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hope everything is fine now. I missed you here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Susanne: You look great in your new Avatar


----------



## Holy Rapture (Aug 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Hello Anvika 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hope everything is fine now. I missed you here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Susanne: You look great in your new Avatar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hey hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yup, thankfully I'm back to normal and hopping about as always 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And as goes with living with the parents, things have to be worked on always 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I missed you too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ITA with you, Susanne, you look gorgeous in the avatar pic!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh and btw, g'morning everyone


----------



## Susanne (Aug 11, 2009)

Thank you girls! The avatar is an old FOTD, it is one of my fave looks between two collections.

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/h...e-fotd-113390/


----------



## Susanne (Aug 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Oh and btw, g'morning everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Good morning!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Aug 21, 2009)

Hey bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Guess we all are busy somewhere this Spring and Summer. Fall was better, all we did was talk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyhow, how is everyone ?


----------



## Susanne (Aug 21, 2009)

I am stressed at the moment. I have a lot of work for school to do, feels like I haven't got enough time for myself these days.

But I still look forward to Makeup Art cosmetics collection here!!


----------



## Moxy (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello gals!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just wanted to drop by - like most of you atm, seems like we're all so busy and just dropping by to say we miss eachother!

Anyways, I'll be away for 2 days because my sister is gonna have her hen night. We have rented a cabin in the mountains, so it's gonna be fab 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't promise any pictures, it all depends on the amount of blood in my alcohol (or vice versa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Just a quick run down of what I've been up to - in case anyone is wondering LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - been busy with Uni again and making big plans for the future - I'm probably moving to England when my Uni is done, so there's lots to think of. 

My freelancing has been quite successful too (sometimes I have a feeling that just because people dont create their own fan groups on FB about their work it means you're nobody...) - I have been invited to be a MA at an up coming fashion runway show. I was jumping to the ceiling til they told me the date - it's on the eve of my very important exam, so I had to cancel. I was pretty upset, but that's life and I'm sure other events like this will be coming my way!

Hope everyone is ok, or if you're not, remember how the song goes - "life's a piece of shit when you look at it...but always look on the bright side of life!!"

Kisses to all of you


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Aug 21, 2009)

Moxy I am sorry about the fashion show job! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But have a wonderful time with your sis and have a few booze for me too please! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bimbos group hug!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## capmorlovesmac (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi Susanne! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am soooo curious what you will say about the two China Glaze n/p tomorrow!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Hi Susanne! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am soooo curious what you will say about the two China Glaze n/p tomorrow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





I am really tired tonight..... Still a glass of wine? Hmm....


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Aug 21, 2009)

It is never too late for a glass of wine.


----------



## Susanne (Aug 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_










 It is never too late for a glass of wine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Moxy (Aug 21, 2009)

^^ I second the wine thought!

Will have a glass or 5 for you tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There's gonna be 14 girls plus a stripper is coming at 2.30 am mwuahahahhaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Drunkfesssst


----------



## Susanne (Aug 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_^^ I second the wine thought!

Will have a glass or 5 for you tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There's gonna be 14 girls plus a stripper is coming at 2.30 am mwuahahahhaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Drunkfesssst 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi ladies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good to hear from you.

I am busy and stressed at work too. When I get stressed, I don't sleep well and my tummy goes crazy. Thanks for the song of encouragement, Moxy! What song is that? Enjoy the hen party.

Do you remember Milka? I bought a packet of Milka today! It is the first time I am seeing the chocolate in a new local supermarket and I bought it immediately. It's good to see the purple packaging with the cow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think we are getting Makeup Art Cosmetics next week, probably Friday too.


----------



## Susanne (Aug 22, 2009)

I got my first China Glaze nailpolishes today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks, Jeanette! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now I can't wait to try OPI as well....


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Aug 22, 2009)

Yaaaaay for the Milka! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I got my first China Glaze nailpolishes today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks, Jeanette! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yay hun! I am soo glad that you like them! You're welcome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Now I can't wait to try OPI as well.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Moxy (Aug 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Thanks for the song of encouragement, Moxy! What song is that? Enjoy the hen party._

 
Errm, the "Always look on the bright side of life" song? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm back home. It was absolutely FAB. A TON of pics here on and FB probably tomorrow, when I get the camera back. I'm still badly hungover so I'll go back to bed. It wouldn't hurt to drink a bit less, but hey, how many hen parties will my only sister have? Most likely just one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Laterz babes


----------



## Susanne (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi Moxy!


----------



## Moxy (Aug 23, 2009)

Hey gorgeous!


----------



## nunu (Aug 24, 2009)

Hello my lovelies


----------



## Yagmur (Sep 11, 2009)

Hello Bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



how is everyone doing? It seems like everyone is busy and doesn't have time to chat!

I'm done with University, but have to write my degree dissertation now. And besides I'm searching for a Job. Hopefully I'll get one soon. Because all the awesome collections drive me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want soooo much and can't afford all. How are your wishlists looking?

Have a great Day my lovelies


----------



## nunu (Sep 11, 2009)

Hey Yagmur!

Congrats on finishing Uni 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck with the dissertaion and the job hunt.


----------



## Susanne (Sep 12, 2009)

Yagmur!!

Hope you are all fine!!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Sep 16, 2009)

Hey all! Cliche, but I'm gonna say it ... God, I miss you all so much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had to, had to pop-in cause of Yagmur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I read everyone's updates and now I know who's where, doing what 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Time for my updates 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm so excited about a double-wedding in the family. My cous (the one I surprised on her engagement day!) is getting married next month, as is her brother 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Man, that's gonna be a fun-fun time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I lost a total of 26 pounds since last Septemer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And no, I don't diet or exercise or eat some weight-reducing drug. Hoo haa haa!

Next, I'm planning on buying a new digi-cam (finally!). I am confused between two options for now :- [FONT=verdana,sans-serif]Canon Powershot A110 IS and Sony Cybershot [/FONT][FONT=verdana,sans-serif]DSC-S980/S. Could you girls help ? The main drawback for Canon is the AA-batteries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have I said enough already ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love you all so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/FONT]


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 18, 2009)

Heyyyyy guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have been so busy with work and just....I dont know what else Ive been doing. But I got my drivers license finally so Im hardly ever home.

I miss you all and I am sooooooo far behind on all the conversation and the collections.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey bimbos! its been a while since ive popped in! ive finished my placement in the hospital at the moment, so im on holiday now yay! just about to start packing for a holiday in rarotonga - sun and sand yay!

i hope everyone is well (nearly style black!)


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 22, 2009)

Holy Cow Chicas - I saw this thread come up in the new thread section - I thought it was long gone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hi!!!!!  And, I celebrate this day with you guys on the launch of the new Dazzleglass Creme - Dazzleglass the original reason this thread exists bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







hugs & kisses to all!


----------



## Susanne (Sep 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Holy Cow Chicas - I saw this thread come up in the new thread section - I thought it was long gone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hi!!!!!  And, I celebrate this day with you guys on the launch of the new Dazzleglass Creme - Dazzleglass the original reason this thread exists bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







hugs & kisses to all!_

 





 Glad to see you hear again! I will love the new Dazzleglass Creams!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Sep 23, 2009)

Awwwww momma spy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







For the Dazzleglass Creams I will be a skip bimbo, though.
They are pretty but the Lipglass no-buy is still active.


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Sep 23, 2009)

I was never a fan of glittery things, but I really like the dazzleglasses. The packaging is much more satisfying and the payoff packs a punch. These are great over dark lipsticks.

I'm not too keen on being called a bimbo, though... XD


----------



## Holy Rapture (Sep 24, 2009)

bimbos! What's cookin' ?


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi Anvika, Sally &  elegant-one! Hi everyone!

I'm waiting for Style Black and Dazzleglass creme!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_
For the Dazzleglass Creams I will be a skip bimbo, though.
They are pretty but the Lipglass no-buy is still active. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You are strong. I'm getting at least one of the dazzleglass creme gloss. My Lipglass no-buy is only limited to the regular Lipglass. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I'll be good, I will not get any glimmerglass.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Sep 25, 2009)

again! Happy friday people <3 Hope everyone's having a great time! This weekend will be 3 days for me, so I'm quite literally on the moon


----------



## jenntoz (Sep 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Awwwww momma spy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







For the Dazzleglass Creams I will be a skip bimbo, though.
They are pretty but the Lipglass no-buy is still active. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hi Bimbos!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am also going to be a skip Bimbo with this collection. I prefer to use a d/g over a l/s to make my own combos


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jenn:


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 25, 2009)

wow, I have not been on here forever! Hello all new bimbos and how are you existing bimbos? lol!

I just thought of this thread yesterday when I was buying my dazzleglass cream. Then today I decided I wanted to go and get another one...so I thought I might as well post on here too


----------



## nunu (Sep 25, 2009)

Hello everyone!

I hope that you're all well and i hope that you have a lovely weekend,


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 25, 2009)

Nunu, I don't see you around Specktra that often nowadays 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How are things with you? Are you back to school in Europe?


----------



## panther27 (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi bimbos!Just wanted to stop in and see how everyone is doing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm kinda down right now,my cat Sneakers has kidney issues,and just had to have a few teeth pulled because they were loose.She has had an infection and is on antibiotics.I seriously thought I was going to lose her at the vet because they put her on anesthesia,and the vet said she might go into arrest
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But he also said the benefits outweighed the risks so I had to do it.She is doing alot better already thank God!Sorry about this,just had to vent a little.


----------



## jens7lil1s (Sep 26, 2009)

Bimbo here too, and I can wait to get my paws on the new creme dazzleglasses okay dazzleglass creme to be proper, well that is, as long as they still have a ton of glitter!






  Jen


----------



## Susanne (Sep 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_Hi bimbos!Just wanted to stop in and see how everyone is doing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm kinda down right now,my cat Sneakers has kidney issues,and just had to have a few teeth pulled because they were loose.She has had an infection and is on antibiotics.I seriously thought I was going to lose her at the vet because they put her on anesthesia,and the vet said she might go into arrest
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But he also said the benefits outweighed the risks so I had to do it.She is doing alot better already thank God!Sorry about this,just had to vent a little._

 






 I so feel with you! My cat is 17 years old - she still lives at my mother's house five minutes away. There she has the garden, the home she knows, I did not want her to change home at her age.

Since last Sunday she does not eat anymore - the doctor says she has an infection in her mouth and a weak heart. She gets antibiotics now as well, but she really does not look well. She has lost so much weight last week, I am afraid we will loose her! The doctor wants to make a decision next week. 
I can't imagine life without her.

I pray for your cat as well!


----------



## nunu (Sep 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_Nunu, I don't see you around Specktra that often nowadays 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How are things with you? Are you back to school in Europe?_

 
Hey hun,
I'm ok, just dealing with some things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was in the process of going back to School but it might not happen.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_Hi bimbos!Just wanted to stop in and see how everyone is doing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm kinda down right now,my cat Sneakers has kidney issues,and just had to have a few teeth pulled because they were loose.She has had an infection and is on antibiotics.I seriously thought I was going to lose her at the vet because they put her on anesthesia,and the vet said she might go into arrest
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But he also said the benefits outweighed the risks so I had to do it.She is doing alot better already thank God!Sorry about this,just had to vent a little._

 
Aww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am so glad she's better.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





 I so feel with you! My cat is 17 years old - she still lives at my mother's house five minutes away. There she has the garden, the home she knows, I did not want her to change home at her age.

Since last Sunday she does not eat anymore - the doctor says she has an infection in her mouth and a weak heart. She gets antibiotics now as well, but she really does not look well. She has lost so much weight last week, I am afraid we will loose her! The doctor wants to make a decision next week. 
I can't imagine life without her.

I pray for your cat as well!_

 
Aw Susanne!  That must be hard to deal with, i am so sorry


----------



## jenntoz (Sep 26, 2009)

Aw, my bibmo loves, I am so sorry to hear about the conditions of your kitties! I hope they are feeling better! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Jeanette, my love muffin I miss you


----------



## clslvr6spd (Sep 26, 2009)

I had to pop in and say hello to all the bimbos!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Sep 26, 2009)

Jessica I am glad that Sneakers is doing better!


Aww Susanne.. you and your cat are still in my thoughts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Nora what happened? I am so sorry!







 Love muffin! Love you too Jenn! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Hi Allison! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





jens7lil1s the Dazzleglass Creams look gorgeous but due to a lip-product no-buy I have to pass on these. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





How do you like the Dazzleglass Creme, Saadeh? Just because I can't buy it doesn't mean that I can't enjoy to read the raves.


----------



## panther27 (Sep 27, 2009)

Aww,thanks girls for your kind words


----------



## Susanne (Sep 27, 2009)

Bimbos! Thank you all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a good Sunday.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_
 How do you like the Dazzleglass Creme, Saadeh? Just because I can't buy it doesn't mean that I can't enjoy to read the raves. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I loooove them! More than the original dazzleglasses, I wanna go and get more, haha! Why can't you buy them (did I miss where you said you couldn't)?


----------



## Vixxan (Sep 27, 2009)

I have wondered my whole life what I am.  I just figured it out thanks to this post.  I am a shining disco ball looking all glittered up bimbo.  Dazzleglasses are like  prime rib for bimbos. Funny thing is I just ordered a ton of glitter today.


----------



## Susanne (Sep 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vixxan* 

 
_I have wondered my whole life what I am.  I just figured it out thanks to this post.  I am a shining disco ball looking all glittered up bimbo.  Dazzleglasses are like  prime rib for bimbos. Funny thing is I just ordered a ton of glitter today._


----------



## Yagmur (Oct 7, 2009)

my lovely Bimbos. How is everyone doing?

I'm so exited, I'll have my first "real" Jobinterview today...

@ Jessica: How is your Cat doing? Hope she is well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



@ Nora: Are you back in the UK?

What did everyone get from the past Collections? Style Black? DSquared? Dazzleglass Cremes? Makeup Artist Collection?

I wish you all a great Day


----------



## Holy Rapture (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey All! Hey Yagmur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All the very best for the interview. Hope you get through smoothly.

I haven't been to MAC in ages and maybe, not going before November 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You have a great day too hun!


----------



## Yagmur (Oct 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Hey All! Hey Yagmur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All the very best for the interview. Hope you get through smoothly.

I haven't been to MAC in ages and maybe, not going before November 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You have a great day too hun!_

 
Thank you, Anvika. 

I've got the Job!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I'm a team-leading teacher in the Kindergarten now. Tuesday will be my first workingday. I'm so happy


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_





 my lovely Bimbos. How is everyone doing?

I'm so exited, I'll have my first "real" Jobinterview today...
_

 
Good luck with your interview? What is the job?


----------



## Susanne (Oct 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_
I've got the Job!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I'm a team-leading teacher in the Kindergarten now. Tuesday will be my first workingday. I'm so happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yay!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Congrats!


----------



## Yagmur (Oct 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_Good luck with your interview? What is the job?_

 
Thank you, Saadeh. As a team leading teacher in the Kindergarten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Yay!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Congrats!_

 
Thank you, hun. It's not really what I wanted to do. But for the beginning it's great. And I'll have enough time for my degree dissertation


----------



## Holy Rapture (Oct 8, 2009)

Congrats Yagmur!


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 8, 2009)

Congrats, Yagmur!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 8, 2009)

Congrats Yagmur, that's great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 your first job ever is always the most challenging. 

It's great that you will be working with kids...I like kids but as soon as they start throwing a tantrum I feel like choking them, lol! It's a good thing I don't have any kids...haha


----------



## Yagmur (Oct 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_Congrats Yagmur, that's great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 your first job ever is always the most challenging. 

It's great that you will be working with kids...I like kids but *as soon as they start throwing a tantrum I feel like choking them, lol!* It's a good thing I don't have any kids...haha_

 
I think that is normal, sometimes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







How is everyone doing? It's raining here, all Day long. I think the fall arrived here in Germany 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't get me wrong, I like Fall, but not with rainy weather...

I'm so excited, tomorrow will be my first Day at work


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 12, 2009)

^^ Good luck tomorrow, Yagmur. Hope you have a great day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




First day of work makes me feel gittery and I would be sleepless the night before. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It is a rainy day here too, but the temperature is still high and so it is quite hot. Maybe it will be another one or two weeks before fall arrives here.


----------



## Susanne (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi Bimbos!

I had a dental operation today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Perfect, it is my first day of vacations today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope it will be better soon!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 12, 2009)

Good luck tomorrow Yagmur!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Enjoy your new job!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Hi Bimbos!

*I had a dental operation today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Perfect, it is my first day of vacations today*





Hope it will be better soon!_

 





 Get well soon hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Have a wonderful day tomorrow, Yagmur!


----------



## nunu (Oct 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Thank you, Anvika. 

I've got the Job!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I'm a team-leading teacher in the Kindergarten now. Tuesday will be my first workingday. I'm so happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
congraaaaaaaaats!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hey Susanne, hope you're not suffering from any pain!!


----------



## Yagmur (Oct 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_^^ Good luck tomorrow, Yagmur. Hope you have a great day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




First day of work makes me feel gittery and I would be sleepless the night before. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you, MissQQ. I hope I can sleep tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I had a dental operation today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Perfect, it is my first day of vacations today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Get well soon, hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Good luck tomorrow Yagmur!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy your new job!_

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Have a wonderful day tomorrow, Yagmur!_

 
Thank you, sweetie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_congraaaaaaaaats!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you, Nora


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 13, 2009)

Yagmur, hope you have a good rest and be energetic tomorrow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hi Jeanette! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Susanne, is your dental procedure for removing wisdom tooth? Hope the soreness will go away soon! Eating ice cream helps to soothe and numb the site.


----------



## Susanne (Oct 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_
Susanne, is your dental procedure for removing wisdom tooth? Hope the soreness will go away soon! Eating ice cream helps to soothe and numb the site. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes and no. 
My wisdom teeth were removed four years ago. But by mistake there was a little piece left from one of them, it got infected and had to be removed yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I take a lot of painkillers at the moment, hope it will be better tomorrow.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Yes and no. 
My wisdom teeth were removed four years ago. But by mistake there was a little piece left from one of them, it got infected and had to be removed yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I take a lot of painkillers at the moment, hope it will be better tomorrow._

 





The same thing happened to my mum too. One of her wisdom teeth had a barb on the root and the first dentist hadn't removed everything so after a while she was in pain and had to go to the dentist again.


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 15, 2009)

Susanne, hope the pain is subsiding. Yes, I've heard stories of the root of wisdom tooth being left inside during the removal. My case was more exceptional. My dentist chipped off part of the crown of the tooth during removal and it fell into the gum where the tooth was originally there. He didn't see it and the gum closed up with the chip inside. Months later, I took a dental xray at a public dental institution to remove my other wisdom tooth and found out about the chip. The dentist was asking me what that foreign body was since it was suppose to be empty. I had to removed it as well. It was rather traumatic but I'm glad I got all my wisdom tooth out already.


----------



## nunu (Oct 24, 2009)

Hello everyone!!!!!

Just thought i'd bump this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope that you're all having a GREAT weekend!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you for bumping this thread Nora! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My weekend so far has been ok. I had a really nice time with my parents. We had lunch together.


----------



## Susanne (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi Nora and Jeanette! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had a relaxed weekend so far looking forward to get an OPI and Orly order soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I was at Starbucks last Monday and wanted to know when we get the christmas flavoured coffees again and in which tastes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Please? Can you tell me?

So - we will get them here November 3rd - according to the boy there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - and the Dark Cherry Chocolate Latte will come back! Yay!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Hi Nora and Jeanette! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had a relaxed weekend so far looking forward to get an OPI and Orly order soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 





Please dear german mail.. hurry up!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I was at Starbucks last Monday and wanted to know when we get the christmas flavoured coffees again and in which tastes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Please? Can you tell me?

So - we will get them here November 3rd - according to the boy there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - and *the Dark Cherry Chocolate Latte will come back*! Yay!!_

 




Thank you for the info! I adore the dark cherry chocolate latte.


----------



## Susanne (Oct 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





Please dear german mail.. hurry up!_

 
Yes, please!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_




Thank you for the info! I adore the dark cherry chocolate latte. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me, too!!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 24, 2009)

I remember how you love the Starbucks holiday drinks, Susanne. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I shall have a Pumpkin Spice latte in your honor this weekend!  

Hope all are doing well.  I apologize, sometimes I forget about this thread.  But I don't forget y'all.


----------



## nunu (Oct 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Hi bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you for bumping this thread Nora! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My weekend so far has been ok. I had a really nice time with my parents. We had lunch together. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Heya!!
I'm glad you had a lovely time with your parents 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Hi Nora and Jeanette! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had a relaxed weekend so far looking forward to get an OPI and Orly order soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I was at Starbucks last Monday and wanted to know when we get the christmas flavoured coffees again and in which tastes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Please? Can you tell me?

So - we will get them here November 3rd - according to the boy there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - and the Dark Cherry Chocolate Latte will come back! Yay!!_

 
Hello Susanne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mmmm christmasy flavoured coffee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I remember how you love the Starbucks holiday drinks, Susanne. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I shall have a Pumpkin Spice latte in your honor this weekend! 

Hope all are doing well. I apologize, sometimes I forget about this thread. But I don't forget y'all._

 
Hello Rach,
Hope your having a good weeken


----------



## Susanne (Oct 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I remember how you love the Starbucks holiday drinks, Susanne. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I shall have a Pumpkin Spice latte in your honor this weekend!  

Hope all are doing well.  I apologize, sometimes I forget about this thread.  But I don't forget y'all._

 






 Yes, please enjoy the Pumpkin Spice Latte!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 25, 2009)

And yay - just one more week for us here until we will get the holiday collection!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nora, how long do you still have to wait? 

I will pass the MES, but really look forward to get Conjure Up blush, Boy Bait and Ever So Rich cremesheen glass, two Dazzleglasses and the eye palettes!


----------



## nunu (Oct 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_And yay - just one more week for us here until we will get the holiday collection!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nora, how long do you still have to wait? 

I will pass the MES, but really look forward to get Conjure Up blush, Boy Bait and Ever So Rich cremesheen glass, two Dazzleglasses and the eye palettes!_

 
Hi Susanne!

The collection will be released on the 5th of November 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I can't wait!!

You're so strong for passing the MES's, i want atleast 2 and the 2 MB's and ofcourse Jingle jangle dazzleglass, because i'm a bimbo


----------



## Susanne (Oct 25, 2009)

So we will get the holiday collection in the same week!


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 25, 2009)

^^ I'm happy for you that you are finally getting the holiday collection!

Iced dark chocolate cherry latte for me please! I wonder when we will get it. No pumpkin spice latte here last year. I guess it is not a popular flavour here.


----------



## nunu (Oct 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_So we will get the holiday collection in the same week! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Yes! I can't wait!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_^^ I'm happy for you that you are finally getting the holiday collection!

Iced dark chocolate cherry latte for me please! I wonder when we will get it. No pumpkin spice latte here last year. I guess it is not a popular flavour here._

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I never tried the christmas special drinks from Starbucks..Maybe i should


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 25, 2009)

^^  You should, Nora!  They are yummy.

Although to my knowledge we do not have the dark chocolate cherry in my region (west coast US) - I wonder if it is exclusive to Europe and/or other areas?  Too bad, it sounds amazing.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just painted my nails with OPI's Dear Santa and I immediately thought of this thread. It looks like a Dazzleglass on the nails. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Kinda like Rue'd Rouge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (which I never bought.. Lipglass no-buy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Moxy (Oct 25, 2009)

Awww this thread is being revived! Awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank god for Facebook otherwise i'd really miss most of you lovelies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Since i dont have anything smart to say I'll just give you some eye candy...

towel is way too long for my liking, but we all know mister ewan is well endowed


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 25, 2009)

*waves to Moxy-licious*


----------



## Moxy (Oct 25, 2009)

Why hello pretty Rachel <3


----------



## Susanne (Oct 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_^^  You should, Nora!  They are yummy.

Although to my knowledge we do not have the dark chocolate cherry in my region (west coast US) - I wonder if it is exclusive to Europe and/or other areas?  Too bad, it sounds amazing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hi Rachel! Hi Moxy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We should get Dark Cherry Chocolate Latte, Toffee Nut Latte and Lebkuchen Latte (Gingerbread Latte) this year again!


----------



## nunu (Oct 25, 2009)

Hello ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Glad to see you here Moxy!


----------



## Moxy (Oct 25, 2009)

Hello Susane! And Nora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And mulled wine and sausages at Xmas market! (ours opens at the end of november, so i'm a bit early 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Susanne (Oct 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Hello Susane! And Nora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And mulled wine and sausages at Xmas market! (ours opens at the end of november, so i'm a bit early 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 
No, I can't wait as well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If it is getting dark and cold - at least we have these!


----------



## nunu (Oct 25, 2009)

Yaaaaay, although we don't celebrate christmas in my religion. I trully do look forward to it.

The decorations, the market stalls, the christmas songs,the yummy food, the parties, the whole atmosphere!!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Hi Rachel! Hi Moxy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We should get Dark Cherry Chocolate Latte, Toffee Nut Latte and Lebkuchen Latte (Gingerbread Latte) this year again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Toffee Nut???? I want that! LOL It definitely seems that the seasonal drinks at Starbucks vary by region of the world.

*goes to looks up US seasonal drinks on the Starbucks website*

Hmmm, they do not have a holiday drink section on their website - but right now I can get Pumpkin Spice lattes and Cinnamon Dolce lattes at my local SB. Oh, and we normally get the Gingerbread lattes, but not the Cherry Choclate or Toffee Nut. Maybe this year?

Yes, I do enjoy my Starbucks.


----------



## Susanne (Oct 25, 2009)

Nora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I agree, the atmosphere this time of the year is unique. I wish people could enjoy it more and would not get the whole "I need to buy presents" - stress.


----------



## Susanne (Oct 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Toffee Nut???? I want that! LOL It definitely seems that the seasonal drinks at Starbucks vary by region of the world.

**goes to looks up US seasonal drinks on the Starbucks website*
* 
Hmmm, they do not have a holiday drink section on their website - but right now I can get Pumpkin Spice lattes and Cinnamon Dolce lattes at my local SB. Oh, and we normally get the Gingerbread lattes, but not the Cherry Choclate or Toffee Nut. Maybe this year?

Yes, I do enjoy my Starbucks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have already been lurking on the US site as well


----------



## nunu (Oct 25, 2009)

Agreed!

Toffee nut latte sounds out of this world 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm wondering what drinks would we get here. 
Starbucks is a 5 min walk from where i live


----------



## Susanne (Oct 25, 2009)

We have no Starbucks in my town 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But there is one next to my MAC counter. One more reason to go there


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_We have no Starbucks in my town 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But there is one next to my MAC counter. One more reason to go there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Talk about a tempting combination!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And Nora, I have a SB walking distance from me too.  They are like family members to me there, LOL.


----------



## Susanne (Oct 25, 2009)

I LOVED going to Starbucks every morning and afternoon while I was in New York 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I could live with it. My wallet probably not.


----------



## Susanne (Oct 25, 2009)

Good night you all!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Talk to you tomorrow.


----------



## nunu (Oct 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_We have no Starbucks in my town 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But there is one next to my MAC counter. One more reason to go there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Atleast you'll have double pleasure!! MAC and Starbucks!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_*Talk about a tempting combination*! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And Nora, I have a SB walking distance from me too. They are like family members to me there, LOL. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Indeed!! Aww, what drinks do you have there?
I only drink the caramel latte..i have't tried anything yet.
I'm boring, i know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's what everyone says when i chose the Ready salted crisps as well.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Good night you all!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Talk to you tomorrow._

 
Good night Susanne, sweet dreams


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 25, 2009)

Nora - my normal drink is a triple nonfat latte.


----------



## nunu (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks!! I'll try that one day. Especially that i have never tried any of their hot drinks


----------



## MissCrystal (Oct 25, 2009)

***peeks in *** 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this is such a cute thread ...


----------



## nunu (Oct 25, 2009)

Hello


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissCrystal* 

 
_***peeks in *** 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this is such a cute thread ..._

 
Please come on in and join us.


----------



## Susanne (Oct 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissCrystal* 

 
_***peeks in *** 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this is such a cute thread ..._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Please come on in and join us. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_


----------



## hello_kitty (Oct 26, 2009)

First time looking at this thread, and the first post made me chuckle.  I love glittery, shiny things, so I guess I'm a bimbo, too!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_kitty* 

 
_First time looking at this thread, and the first post made me chuckle.  I love glittery, shiny things, so I guess I'm a bimbo, too!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Awww this thread is being revived! Awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank god for Facebook otherwise i'd really miss most of you lovelies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Since i dont have anything smart to say I'll just give you some eye candy...

towel is way too long for my liking, but we all know mister ewan is well endowed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
Oh Ewan! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hi Moxy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Hello Susane! And Nora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And mulled wine and sausages at Xmas market! (ours opens at the end of november, so i'm a bit early 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 
I can't wait for the xmas market! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mulled wine... yum!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_*Toffee Nut*???? I want that! LOL It definitely seems that the seasonal drinks at Starbucks vary by region of the world.

*goes to looks up US seasonal drinks on the Starbucks website*

Hmmm, they do not have a holiday drink section on their website - but right now I can get Pumpkin Spice lattes and Cinnamon Dolce lattes at my local SB. Oh, and we normally get the Gingerbread lattes, but not the Cherry Choclate or Toffee Nut. Maybe this year?

Yes, I do enjoy my Starbucks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Toffee Nut is so good! I tried them all last year. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dark Cherry Chocolate Latte was my fav and I had it several times. But I loved Toffe Nut Latte and Gingerbread Latte too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Nora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I agree, the atmosphere this time of the year is unique. I wish people could enjoy it more and would not get the whole "I need to buy presents" - stress._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissCrystal* 

 
_***peeks in *** 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this is such a cute thread ..._

 








 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_kitty* 

 
_First time looking at this thread, and the first post made me chuckle.  I love glittery, shiny things, so I guess I'm a bimbo, too!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Moxy (Oct 26, 2009)

Thank god I am going to UK for a few days, all this Starbucks talk made me crave for it!! Like Susane I also asscoiate Starbucks with MAC - at Stansted airport I always go to MAC and then to Starbucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You cant beat that combination!

And yes, more members for this thread!! It's an awesome thread and truly allows us to talk about anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've got a busy day ahead, post office, pharmacy, library, electronics store, pick up mum from work, grocery shopping, plus pack for UK! Not to mention waxing and doing nails and all that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can I get extra few hours for today please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and i thought this is kinda sweet, my mum decided to have her ears pierced at 52 heehee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I'll take her when I get back from UK!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Thank god I am going to UK for a few days, all this Starbucks talk made me crave for it!! Like Susane I also asscoiate Starbucks with MAC - at Stansted airport I always go to MAC and then to Starbucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You cant beat that combination!_

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_ And yes, more members for this thread!! It's an awesome thread and truly allows us to talk about anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 26, 2009)

Have a wonderful time in the UK Moxy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It is so sweet that your mum wants to have her ears pierced! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




After almost 10 years (or more.. I can't remember!) I tried if I still could use my first ear piercings because I still can feel them. The two above on each ear are closed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but on one ear the first one is still working yay! On the second ear I am still trying though.


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 26, 2009)

Every time I see Ewan I think of Moulin Rouge. Great musical movie.


----------



## nunu (Oct 26, 2009)

Morning ladies!!

How is everyone today? It's the dreaded Monday lol..

Moxy; you have tons to do today!! You're going to be one busy girl. I'm sure you're going to have so much fun!

Apparently, it's going to be warm on Wednesday and Thursday, i am excited about that..


----------



## Susanne (Oct 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Apparently, it's going to be warm on Wednesday and Thursday, i am excited about that..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You are in the UK right now, aren't you?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 26, 2009)

Warmer? On no. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Hi Nora!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Warmer? On no. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_













_

 














Isn't it funny that you can have a conversation just with smileys?


----------



## Moxy (Oct 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_After almost 10 years (or more.. I can't remember!) I tried if I still could use my first ear piercings because I still can feel them. The two above on each ear are closed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but on one ear the first one is still working yay! On the second ear I am still trying though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I told my mum that she's the coolest mum cuz she took me to get my ears pirced at age of 7 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She nearly melted and got watery eyes LOL! I think she's gonna use my earrings all the time when she has holes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yeah some people's ears do fill up so fast! The longest i've been without earrings was for a year and they still worked perfectly afterwards. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Every time I see Ewan I think of Moulin Rouge. Great musical movie._

 
Same here! Moulin Rouge is my fave film of all times.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Moxy; you have tons to do today!! You're going to be one busy girl. I'm sure you're going to have so much fun!_

 
I've done the pharmacy and some of the packing, but that's it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I gotta kick myself in my lazy butt!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Warmer? On no. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Gotta agree, no warmer weather please! I'm enjoying myself in this windy cold weather!


----------



## nunu (Oct 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_You are in the UK right now, aren't you?_

 
Yes i am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_













_

 
Hahahaha that's so cute!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_














Isn't it funny that you can have a conversation just with smileys? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It is so funny!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_I told my mum that she's the coolest mum cuz she took me to get my ears pirced at age of 7 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She nearly melted and got watery eyes LOL! I think she's gonna use my earrings all the time when she has holes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yeah some people's ears do fill up so fast! The longest i've been without earrings was for a year and they still worked perfectly afterwards. 


Same here! Moulin Rouge is my fave film of all times.


I've done the pharmacy and some of the packing, but that's it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I gotta kick myself in my lazy butt!


Gotta agree, no warmer weather please! I'm enjoying myself in this windy cold weather!_

 
I've only seen Moulin Rouge once when it first came out. I need to watch it again.
Youre not the only one who needs a kick in the but, i've been so lazy the past couple of days.


----------



## Yagmur (Oct 26, 2009)

Hello Ladies,
great to see that this Thread is alive again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




How are you all? Hope everyone is great.

Moxy have fun in the UK and enjoy your time!

Nora, are you in the UK now? And how long will you stay there?

Is anyone here going to the Imats 2010 in London? I really want to go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Have a great Day you all!


----------



## nunu (Oct 26, 2009)

Hello Yagmur!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope that you're well! yes i'm in the UK..will be here for a year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't know if i'll be going to the IMATS. I heard that it isn't as good as the US one.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi Yagmur!


----------



## Yagmur (Oct 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I hope that you're well! yes i'm in the UK..will be here for a year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
How gorgeous! I hope you've a great Time there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I don't know if i'll be going to the IMATS. I heard that it isn't as good as the US one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Really?! I really wanted to go... But if it's not as good as the US one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Do we know if we'll get discounts on MAC or MUFE Products there? 

I'm doing good, I'm enjoying my new work. The Kids are really sweet, it's fun to work with them.


----------



## Yagmur (Oct 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Hi Yagmur! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hey Jeanette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How are you? Great to see you posting again


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Hey Jeanette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How are you? Great to see you posting again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hey Yagmur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am ok today. I feel a bit silly because I am contantly staring at my nails. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






How are you?


----------



## Yagmur (Oct 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Hey Yagmur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am ok today. I feel a bit silly because I am contantly staring at my nails. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






How are you?_

 
^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



OPI's Holiday Collection?!

I think I need to order some OPI soon + China Glaze + Zoya.... Thank you, Jeanette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm doing good. My best Friend was here for one week, but unfortunately she flight back to Hamburg today. It's always bad to say goodbye


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



OPI's Holiday Collection?!_

 




Dear Santa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I posted the pictures in the NOTD and nailpolish swatch thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_I think I need to order some OPI soon + China Glaze + Zoya.... Thank you, Jeanette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You' re welcome and...... yes to the ordering. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*not enabling*

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_I'm doing good. My best Friend was here for one week, but unfortunately she flight back to Hamburg today. It's always bad to say goodbye 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Yagmur (Oct 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_




Dear Santa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I posted the pictures in the NOTD and nailpolish swatch thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'll take a look at it later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_You' re welcome and...... yes to the ordering. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*not enabling*_

 
Hehe, I think enabling is allowed here


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_kitty* 

 
_First time looking at this thread, and the first post made me chuckle. I love glittery, shiny things, so I guess I'm a bimbo, too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_



_

 
Welcome to the bimbo thread! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Thank god I am going to UK for a few days, all this Starbucks talk made me crave for it!! Like Susane I also asscoiate Starbucks with MAC - at Stansted airport I always go to MAC and then to Starbucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You cant beat that combination!_

 





 Have fun in UK with your man! I still need to find a way to get back to England, but it won't happen this year (since we only have 2 months left). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Every time I see Ewan I think of Moulin Rouge. Great musical movie._

 
I love that film so much. I have the 3 Red Curtain Trilogy DVD set that includes Strictly Ballroom, Romeo + Juliet and Moulin Rouge. So wonderful.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Hello Ladies,
great to see that this Thread is alive again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How are you all? Hope everyone is great._

 
Hi Yagmur


----------



## Susanne (Oct 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_I am ok today. I feel a bit silly because I am contantly staring at my nails. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Do you think this will happen to me as well??


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Do you think this will happen to me as well?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Susanne (Oct 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_






_


----------



## MissCrystal (Oct 26, 2009)

you girls are so sweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






so who's as excited as me for the mac vilian collection .. it's been so long since i've seen the movies i may need to re watch them  because i don't remember how evil they were ..lol


----------



## Susanne (Oct 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissCrystal* 

 
_you girls are so sweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






so who's as excited as me for the mac vilian collection .. it's been so long since i've seen the movies i may need to re watch them  because i don't remember how evil they were ..lol_

 
I am! I would love to get a Disney Villains collection! I hope we would get an awesome packaging and strong and bright colours!
Maybe we will get the official confirmation and first pics soon??
I would not buy so much after christmas to save money for this.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 26, 2009)

I really hope a Disney Villains collection really happens as well.  With special packaging, please!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 26, 2009)

I hope to get a packaging like Hello Kitty was - not like Fafi


----------



## MissCrystal (Oct 26, 2009)

me to ... erin would be able to confirm this for us in a couple of weeks 


cute figurines and dark purple eyeshadows would be nice too .. maybe mac will  even repromote blue comet dazzleglass


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I hope to get a packaging like Hello Kitty was - not like Fafi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Agreed.  I think MAC should know better than to ever do that sticker packaging ever again!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fafi had pretty colours, but the packaging I was not a fan of.

I know a lot of people did not like the Style Warriors packaging, but I loved it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Even though I only bought one item from that collection!  Bright Future eyeshadow.

Gosh, I am chatty today.


----------



## Susanne (Oct 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_ 
Gosh, I am chatty today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





Bright Future!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really loved the HK packaging. Still love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All my HK goodies have an own clear box here


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 26, 2009)

^^^  I would love to see Susanne's "MAC Museum" one day!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_^^^  I would love to see Susanne's "MAC Museum" one day!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 It gets lots of love here!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_^^^  I would love to see Susanne's "MAC Museum" one day!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 








Surely one corner would be reserved for pink blushes.


----------



## nunu (Oct 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_How gorgeous! I hope you've a great Time there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Really?! I really wanted to go... But if it's not as good as the US one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Do we know if we'll get discounts on MAC or MUFE Products there? 

I'm doing good, I'm enjoying my new work. The Kids are really sweet, it's fun to work with them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you Sweetie! I heard from people on here *shoegal-fr and Moxy, that it is not that special, really small etc* so i really don't know. A few people were disappointed. But check the main thread out, you might find it more useful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aw, i am glad that you're enjoying your job! I love working with kids.
Seeing them smile makes my day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_I'm doing good. My best Friend was here for one week, but unfortunately she flight back to Hamburg today. It's always bad to say goodbye 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Saying goodbye is always hard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_ 





 Have fun in UK with your man! I still need to find a way to get back to England, but it won't happen this year (since we only have 2 months left). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I hope that whenever you come, i'll be here so that we have a chance to meet up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissCrystal* 

 
_you girls are so sweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






so who's as excited as me for the mac vilian collection .. it's been so long since i've seen the movies i may need to re watch them because i don't remember how evil they were ..lol_

 
Is this collection really happening??! I missed the post that had this info on!!
Welcome back to this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Gosh, I am chatty today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
We love chatty Rach!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love the positive energy in this thread


----------



## nunu (Oct 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_








Surely one corner would be reserved for pink blushes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
and one for teal eyeshadows!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_








Surely one corner would be reserved for pink blushes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 You know I am an organization junkie


----------



## Susanne (Oct 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_ 
I love the positive energy in this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





Please come here as often as you can!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_and one for teal eyeshadows!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## clslvr6spd (Oct 26, 2009)

Oh man, its been awhile since I have posted in this thread. 
I just have to learn/remember to post my idle chit-chat here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Love & missed you all!


----------



## nunu (Oct 26, 2009)

It's good to see you here Allison 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes, from now on, we'll be using this thread for general chit chat


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I love the positive energy in this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 








 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





 You know I am an organization junkie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





And I guess you would have an entire room for Lipglasses, Lustreglasses and Dazzleglasses then too.. right?


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Oh man, its been awhile since I have posted in this thread. 
I just have to learn/remember to post my idle chit-chat here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Love & missed you all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

*waves*  Great to see you - hope you are doing well!

I am going to try to remember not to forget this thread. It's really lovely.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Oh man, its been awhile since I have posted in this thread. 
I just have to learn/remember to post my idle chit-chat here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Love & missed you all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Hi Allison!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi Allison! Good to hear you are feeling a bit better! Take care!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_

And I guess you would have an entire room for Lipglasses, Lustreglasses and Dazzleglasses then too.. right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Not a room - but a drawer!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Not a room - but a drawer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Aww Susanne.. you and your Lipglasses.


----------



## Susanne (Oct 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





 Aww Susanne.. you and your Lipglasses. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## clslvr6spd (Oct 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_*waves*  Great to see you - hope you are doing well!_

 
Thanks babe! I appreciate all the love you gals have been giving me.

I am actually leaving my house today to get my hair done and see a couple g/f's this afternoon. No more red girls, I loved it but the blood red color I loved faded within a couple showers. It's a love/hate relationship with me and reds. If I didn't have platinum blonde highlights with it, I would have used a red color deposit shampoo (I highly recommend for redheads and brunettes.) I think I am going to go to a toffee color w/ chocolate low-lights & my trademark platinum high-lights on the crown? Give me some ideas ladies! I am really open to anything, I am not shy about color and my hair! TIA! Here is an example of what I was thinking...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 courtesy of Jenna Jameson, lol!

I am just going to have to cover my chest when I go out and get a very BIG Starbucks hot chocolate. I am just going completely stir crazy!

So, I think I am going to go apply at the MAC counter at my nearby Nordies. I have been asked a few times to apply at this counter. 
I got to brush up on my skills, I haven't put makeup on since last Monday. Eeek!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 26, 2009)

Allison, I love this hair colour! 

And a Starbucks hot chocolate, of course!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Jeanette?? We need a Starbucks and a n/p smiley!!


----------



## nunu (Oct 26, 2009)

Allison, i think the pic you just posted is really nice. The hair colour is going to look good on you.

Starbucks and spending time with girlfriends sounds lovely!! I hope you have a great day!

Jeanette, i second Susanne's suggestion!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Allison, I love this hair colour! 

And a Starbucks hot chocolate, of course!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Love the haircolor too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Jeanette?? We need a Starbucks and a n/p smiley!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 




I will try to make them asap but I don't know yet when I can start.


----------



## Susanne (Oct 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_




I will try to make them asap but I don't know yet when I can start. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 They will both come in my signature!!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks! I am suprised that I have hair left after all the crap I do to it.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 26, 2009)

Allison - that hair colour looks gorgeous.  LOL that it is a photo of JJ!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But seriously, that will look wonderful on you.


----------



## Face2Mac (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi everybody. I am going to interrupt this thread to say: 

Where is Tish?


----------



## nunu (Oct 26, 2009)

^I haven't seen her on the forum for a couple of days.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 26, 2009)

Allison.. why do you have to make me want to purchase OPI's Holiday Glow again?!


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_Hi everybody. I am going to interrupt this thread to say: 

Where is Tish?_

 
unfortunately... we havent seen much of her since some stuff went on in the 'talk to me' thread, which is really sad, hopefully she's just busy, she's working now isnt she?

i miss tish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this is my first time posting in here, is this where all the chatter that was happening in  the colour threads is being moved to now? i miss the chatter


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_this is my first time posting in here, is this where all the chatter that was happening in the colour threads is being moved to now? i miss the chatter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hey there - nothing has changed in the colour collection threads - this is just a thread we use for random chat.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Please join on in if you would like!


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_ 
I know a lot of people did not like the Style Warriors packaging, but I loved it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Even though I only bought one item from that collection!  Bright Future eyeshadow._

 
I only bought Bright Future too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I didn't like the packaging of Style Warriors, and the holiday collection this year too. I really hope that the Disney Villains collection will be in a special packaging I love, like HK. 

Ladies, any good nail polish remover to recommend? I used Sally Hansen's in the past and didn't like it. Then I switched to Cutex, which I like, but it is out of stocks everywhere and I'm not sure if they are restocking it.


----------



## Susanne (Oct 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_unfortunately... we havent seen much of her since some stuff went on in the 'talk to me' thread, which is really sad, hopefully she's just busy, she's working now isnt she?

i miss tish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this is my first time posting in here, is this where all the chatter that was happening in  the colour threads is being moved to now? i miss the chatter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I really hope things will calm down now and we can come back to "normal business" here. 

Yay for chatting in the Bimbo thread!!


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I just wanted to come in and say hi now that this will be the place for us to chat about all of the random things that are going on in our lives.  I forgot how much I love the bimbo thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allison I love that hair color!  Totally off topic but I think that Jenna's makeup looks gorgeous in that picture.

Hope that everyone is having a good week so far!!


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_  Totally off topic but I think that Jenna's makeup looks gorgeous in that picture.
_

 
i was totally thinking that too


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_I only bought Bright Future too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ladies, any good nail polish remover to recommend? I used Sally Hansen's in the past and didn't like it. Then I switched to Cutex, which I like, but it is out of stocks everywhere and I'm not sure if they are restocking it._

 
I like Trind's remover, as it is gentle and effective - but it's very spendy and my budget is tight these days.  I am just using a generic Walgreens (drugstore) "Salon Formula" nourishing polish remover - is working fine for me.


----------



## Yagmur (Oct 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_^^^  I would love to see Susanne's "MAC Museum" one day!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too. Susanne show us your MAC Collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_ Here is an example of what I was thinking...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 courtesy of Jenna Jameson, lol!_

 
Allison, that Colour looks hot. I bet it would look gorgeous on you!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Jeanette?? We need a Starbucks and a n/p smiley!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I second that, Susanne! I would love a Starbucks Smiley 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_Where is Tish?_

 
True, where is Tish? I miss her Comments!

I'm not that excited about the Holiday Collection. I just want the 2 Blushes + maybe Boybait c/g. But I'm really excited about the Disney Collaboration. I hope this will really happen!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Me too. Susanne show us your MAC Collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
Aww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will think about taking pics of my storage for you, here in the Bimbo thread ...


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_





 courtesy of Jenna Jameson, lol!

I am just going to have to cover my chest when I go out and get a very BIG Starbucks hot chocolate. I am just going completely stir crazy!

So, I think I am going to go apply at the MAC counter at my nearby Nordies. I have been asked a few times to apply at this counter. 
I got to brush up on my skills, I haven't put makeup on since last Monday. Eeek! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That would look awesome on you! Sexy. How great would that be if you worked for MAC - you can do that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thinkin of you


----------



## clslvr6spd (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I have a secret crush on JJ, before she jacked her face up with the knife. I have a lot of good MU pictures that she rocks. 

Well I did my hair. Not quite like the picture...I have way more blonde, I think my next session I can get more of the toffee color. I will take a picture this afternoon of what my hair looks like now. 
I do have to say, I have some creepy ass hair. My hd and I decided to bleach over some of my red pieces with 20 vol. bleach, and usually when bleaching from red your hair goes orange...yea my freak hair went to red to platinum blonde! We were both like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am not complaining since that is a awesome thing....hate orange...lol!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 27, 2009)

well ladies i thought i should join you and your chatter in here! hope there is room for one more bimbo! 

so i had the best 4 days i could have asked for! some friends came to visit for my brithday and we went to york for the day where we went to the dungeon! which was really freaky! we went to a cco and i got some nice things! the next day i had a meal and big night out and about 15 people came which was awesome! best night out i've had in years! then we watched some films and chilled out on sunday. and yesterday on my actual birthday we saw up at the cinema - which is awesome but sad! and went out for another meal!  i really didn't wanna go back to work today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hope you ladies are all doing well!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_well ladies i thought i should join you and your chatter in here! hope there is room for one more bimbo! 


hope you ladies are all doing well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Of course!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Great you are here now!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 27, 2009)

Lou!
I am glad that you had a wonderful birthday!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_well ladies i thought i should join you and your chatter in here! hope there is room for one more bimbo! 

  we went to york for the day where we went to the dungeon!_

 
Well Happy Happy Birthday! Glad you're here too.

Ok, The Dungeon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that does sound freaky


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 27, 2009)

thanks ladies! you guys are awsome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i was also stuck talking to a rather silly person at work today.... kept asking me about apple products.... i work in the SONY centre! we only do sony stuff! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hubby is playing some random game tonight online so i am going to watch a disney film soon! i'm such a child but i love them so much!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 27, 2009)

I really like the Disney movies as well!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_yea my freak hair went to red to platinum blonde! We were both like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am not complaining since that is a awesome thing....hate orange...lol!_

 
That sounds gorgeous! I've let my most of my layers grow out so that my bang pieces are now at lip then chin length & then angled with long layers to the ends - my hair is now at my mid back. I just had it colored a rich dark dark chocolate black brown.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Well Happy Happy Birthday! Glad you're here too.

Ok, The Dungeon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that does sound freaky_

 
thanks sweetie!

here is a link to the site so you can see what it's about - The Dungeons | London York Edinburgh Amsterdam and Hamburg

people kept jumping out at me whilst telling stories so i kept screaming! all these little kids were looking at me like i was mad! although i couldn't help but laugh at the dick turpin section - the lady kept asking us if 'anybody has seen her dick?!' hee hee hee!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 27, 2009)

Yeah, that does look crazy. I would probably scream too


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 27, 2009)

not just me then! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the freakiest thing i've ever been to was the universal studios halloween horror nights that they do in october! you go around different themed haunted houses and people dressed up pop out at you all over the place! i came running out of the nightmare on elm street one crying my eyes out!!! we usually plan our holiday to florida around it but didn't go this year and next year we're going in may insted so we can see the flower festival at epcot! much tamer!


----------



## Yagmur (Oct 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_well ladies i thought i should join you and your chatter in here! *hope there is room for one more bimbo!*_

 
Of course, welcome Sweetheart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_hubby is playing some random game tonight online so i am going to watch a disney film soon! i'm such a child but i love them so much!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I really like the Disney movies as well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 I love them as well!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_here is a link to the site so you can see what it's about - The Dungeons | London York Edinburgh Amsterdam and Hamburg_

 
I went to the Hamburg Dungeon a few years ago. It was really fun but also VERY scary!!! I screamed a few times, but I'm really easily scared


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Of course, welcome Sweetheart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












 I love them as well!


I went to the Hamburg Dungeon a few years ago. It was really fun but also VERY scary!!! I screamed a few times, *but I'm really easily scared 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 
bless you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i am now off to watch the little mermaid in bed (so i can snuggle under the duvet because i am cold!)

speak soon ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope you all have lovely evenings!


----------



## nunu (Oct 27, 2009)

Welcome to this thread Lou!!

Enjoy your movie!!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_not just me then! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the freakiest thing i've ever been to was the universal studios halloween horror nights that they do in october! you go around different themed haunted houses and people dressed up pop out at you all over the place! i came running out of the nightmare on elm street one crying my eyes out!!! we usually plan our holiday to florida around it but didn't go this year and next year we're going in may insted so we can see the flower festival at epcot! much tamer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ok, I would much more prefer the Flower Festival  in Florida! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That sounds like a winner to me. And, you won't have to scream


----------



## pdtb050606 (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi everyone! I've been lurking lately, so I just wanted to pop in and say hello and I hope everyone is doing well.  I miss the chatter too so this is the perfect thread


----------



## nunu (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi Pamela!


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 27, 2009)

LITTLE MERMAID!!! I havent watched that in years, i will watch it tomorrow


----------



## nunu (Oct 27, 2009)

Disney movies are the best!!
I can't pick a favorite between Little mermaid, Cinderella and Sleeping beauty


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 27, 2009)

Welcome new bimbos!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love Disney films.  My faves are:

Sleeping Beauty (Maleficent is the best villain even, IMO)
The Little Mermaid
Beauty and the Beast

*sigh*


----------



## pdtb050606 (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi Nunu! 
I too love all Disney movies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm really looking forward to the new one...A Christmas Carol in 3D, it looks like a really fun movie


----------



## clslvr6spd (Oct 27, 2009)

Well I took my Nail Polish collection pictures for those who asked!











Just let me know and I will post better pictures of them and what colors they are! I have all the time in the world, only good thing about being sick! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And, here is my hair! Not quite like the JJ picture like I mentioned. but, I still dig it! 










I had to share Biscuit as well, he likes strawberry popsicles!


----------



## jenntoz (Oct 27, 2009)

I love love love your hair!
want to know a secret? I have an old friend who does a lot of Jenna's makeup, he met her through the Heatherette, for a while he was roommates with Trevor. You should friend him on FB he has a lot of his work on there. His name is Jasen Kaplan

How are the rest of you lovely Bimbos doing? I'm good, just tired & I have some awful heartburn lately


----------



## pdtb050606 (Oct 27, 2009)

^^ I feel your pain on the heartburn, that and restless nights are already a problem for me, and I know it will only get worse!


----------



## MissCrystal (Oct 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_I love love love your hair!
want to know a secret? I have an old friend who does a lot of Jenna's makeup, he met her through the Heatherette, for a while he was roommates with Trevor. You should friend him on FB he has a lot of his work on there. His name is Jasen Kaplan

How are the rest of you lovely Bimbos doing? I'm good, just tired & I have some awful heartburn lately
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






_

 

speaking of FB i hate the new layout .. i dunno why they keep changing it


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 28, 2009)

Happy birthday, Lou!

Thanks for the nail polish remover suggestions, Rachel. I will search my drugstores to see if we have them.

I have heartburn these few days too and I dislike the sour taste in my mouth.


----------



## Susanne (Oct 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_
How are the rest of you lovely Bimbos doing? I'm good, just tired & I have some awful heartburn lately
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

I hope you feel better!!

I am back two school after two weeks of vacations. I am really tired these days as well - I guess the reason is it is getting darker outside earlier now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just a few more days until we get the holiday collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a great day you all!!


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 28, 2009)

Allison I love your new hair color!  Thanks for the Biscuit picture too!  He is adorable! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope that all of the fellow bimbos are doing good!!

I received my Essie Mint Candy Apple nail polish in the mail today and it is drool-worthy.  I love cool polish colors!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_
I received my Essie Mint Candy Apple nail polish in the mail today and it is drool-worthy.  I cool polish colors!_

 
Oh!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jeanette and I are still waiting for it


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 28, 2009)

good morning bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  the little mermaid was fantastic and every bit as good as i remembered! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm at work now and should be doing my morning paperwork... but i'm not! i'm going to be placing an order on transdesign today! i can't wait any longer for the mint candy apple colour and also opi holiday collection!


----------



## nunu (Oct 28, 2009)

Allison: 
1)Your hair looks gorgous!
2)Biscuit is SO adorable!!
3) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at your nail polish collection!! I oJnly have..like....4? LOL

Jen & Pamela, i hope you ladies feel better soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MissCrystal, i am starting to get really annoyed with FB grrr.

I have 2 voluntary work meetings this afternoon. Wish me luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a great day everyone!!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 28, 2009)

Pamela!

Hi everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Well I took my Nail Polish collection pictures for those who asked!











Just let me know and I will post better pictures of them and what colors they are! I have all the time in the world, only good thing about being sick! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 














 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_And, here is my hair! Not quite like the JJ picture like I mentioned. but, I still dig it! 







_

 
Loves it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_I had to share Biscuit as well, he likes strawberry popsicles!



_

 
Awww! He is so cute! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_How are the rest of you lovely Bimbos doing? I'm good, just tired & I have some awful heartburn lately
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Hi Jenn! I am sorry about your heartburn hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I received my Essie Mint Candy Apple nail polish in the mail today and it is drool-worthy.  I love cool polish colors!_

 




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Oh!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jeanette and I are still waiting for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Hopefully transdesign has sent the order yesterday or will do today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_good morning bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  the little mermaid was fantastic and every bit as good as i remembered! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm at work now and should be doing my morning paperwork... but i'm not! *i'm going to be placing an order on transdesign today!* i can't wait any longer for the mint candy apple colour and also opi holiday collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Yagmur (Oct 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Allison: 
1)Your hair looks gorgous!
2)Biscuit is SO adorable!!
3) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at your nail polish collection!! I oJnly have..like....4? LOL

Jen & Pamela, i hope you ladies feel better soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MissCrystal, i am starting to get really annoyed with FB grrr.

*I have 2 voluntary work meetings this afternoon. Wish me luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

Have a great day everyone!!!_

 
Good Luck, Nora


----------



## MissCrystal (Oct 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Allison: 
1)Your hair looks gorgous!
2)Biscuit is SO adorable!!
3) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at your nail polish collection!! I oJnly have..like....4? LOL

Jen & Pamela, i hope you ladies feel better soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MissCrystal, i am starting to get really annoyed with FB grrr.

*I have 2 voluntary work meetings this afternoon. Wish me luck*





Have a great day everyone!!!_

 


good luck hun


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Allison: 
1)Your hair looks gorgous!
2)Biscuit is SO adorable!!
3) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at your nail polish collection!! *I oJnly have..like....4? LOL*

Jen & Pamela, i hope you ladies feel better soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
We need to change that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j/k! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_MissCrystal, i am starting to get really annoyed with FB grrr.

*I have 2 voluntary work meetings this afternoon. Wish me luck*





Have a great day everyone!!!_

 
Oh no I haven't seen your post until now hun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope your two meetings went very well!


----------



## Face2Mac (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi, all.

Can I be a bimbo, too?

Although, in my own head, I am klutzy and ditzy, with a little mix of street and book smarts, see I am the type of girl that after two days in the hospital, I put on full-face makeup, so the nurse said "You must be feeling better?", No, but I at least wanted to look like it. Bimbo behavior.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_Hi, all.

Can I be a bimbo, too?_

 





 Of course!


----------



## Face2Mac (Oct 28, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_Hi, all.

Can I be a bimbo, too?_

 
the more the merrier! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







i am seeing the MJ film in about an hours time so i'm quite excited about that!  i hope you ladies have had a good day!  i've been at work which was ok but made fun by the guys i work with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they're very funny and always make me laugh! we had a few annoying customers in though which isn't so fun! 

And i hope that your meetings went well Nunu


----------



## Susanne (Oct 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Well I took my Nail Polish collection pictures for those who asked!









And, here is my hair! Not quite like the JJ picture like I mentioned. but, I still dig it! 







_

 
Love it! Your n/p storage and your new hair colour!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_Hi, all.

Can I be a bimbo, too?

Although, in my own head, I am klutzy and ditzy, with a little mix of street and book smarts, see I am the type of girl that after two days in the hospital, I put on full-face makeup, so the nurse said "You must be feeling better?", No, but I at least wanted to look like it. Bimbo behavior._

 





 Great to have you here!!


----------



## nunu (Oct 28, 2009)

Thank you girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It actually went well, i can't wait till the training!

Welcome to the thread Face2MAc!!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Oct 28, 2009)

Yay more bimbo love! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks everyone. It seemed like I had a lot of NP's before I put them all on that rack, seems kinda small in the pictures! But, I will refrain for another couple weeks. I am kinda missing my long french tips, so I might abandond my colors for a couple months. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for the love on the hair. I think you ladies have seen me go all over the place with it! I am hoping by x-mas it'll be long enough to put extentions again. I WANT LONG BLONDE HAIR AGAIN DAMNIT! 

J left our bedroom window open last night, so I am feeling like shit again. I really didn't even notice until the wind started to pick up at like 5 this morning. Boo. I think I am going to muster the energy and get some Sushi, I have been dying for some good sushi!

Nora good luck doll! And all my bimbos have a lovely day!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 29, 2009)

Bimbos!

I am really busy during the week. I probably won't be at home today before 8.30 PM. But I will have more time here on the weekend! 
Saturday I will go to the hairdresser again (finally). I should really post a new FOTD for you then, I am already more brunette right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will call my MA today to ask when we will get the holiday collection - hope she will confirm next Monday!

Jeanette, I love your swatch of China Glaze Agent Lavender in the swatch thread!

Have a great day you all!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 29, 2009)

wow Susanne! are you going brunette for winter? i think that'd look fab! i need to get my highlights done beceause i'm full on brunette at the root right now too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The MJ film was awesome last night. alot of people cried because it was very sad in places 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but still well worth seeing.

we get out holiday collection next week and i am super excited about it! back at work today though. i swear i am so busy right now (working 7 days in a row sucks!) and when i get home at night i'm stupidly tired. not good!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 29, 2009)

Good morning everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh no Allison! I hope you will feel better again soon!

So is there a new nailpolish on a new list, Susanne? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Lou I am glad that you liked the MJ film.


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 29, 2009)

Hello, bimbos! It is Thursday night here.

And Starbucks start selling the Christmas drinks today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We get three flavours this year: peppermint mocha (new), toffee nut latte and dark cherry mocha. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Weekend is drawing nearer! I have to work this Saturday morning, but I hope I can get a dark cherry mocha after that. My stomach is going crazy again, let's hope it will be good by Saturday.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 29, 2009)

^i neeeed a dark cherry mocha! i wonder if we'll get those in the uk!


----------



## jenntoz (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi Bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I had to come & share that this morning Laurel had her very first Halloween parade at school. It was very cute to see all her little classmates dressed in their costumes & they had nice weather
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also, I finally got my very first Naked Honey salve from my  Nordstrom(they had one left) I enjoyed it so much that I went online & got myself 2 more. LOL, hopefully that will help keep my moisturized this winter.
Hope everyone is having a great day!!!


----------



## pdtb050606 (Oct 29, 2009)

Hello Bimbos!
I hope everyone is having a good day so far..I have a baby appt today so wish me luck! I had some issues last night so we are praying all is well


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_





 Hello, bimbos! It is Thursday night here.

And Starbucks start selling the Christmas drinks today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We get three flavours this year: *peppermint mocha* (new), toffee nut latte and dark cherry mocha. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Weekend is drawing nearer! I have to work this Saturday morning, but I hope I can get a dark cherry mocha after that. My stomach is going crazy again, let's hope it will be good by Saturday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 I can haz?

I hope your stomach will be fine again soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_Hi Bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I had to come & share that this morning Laurel had her very first Halloween parade at school. It was very cute to see all her little classmates dressed in their costumes & they had nice weather
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also, I finally got my very first *Naked Honey salve* from my  Nordstrom(they had one left) I enjoyed it so much that I went online & *got myself 2 more*. LOL, hopefully that will help keep my moisturized this winter.
Hope everyone is having a great day!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 I had the feeling you would!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pdtb050606* 

 
_Hello Bimbos!
I hope everyone is having a good day so far..I have a baby appt today so wish me luck! I had some issues last night so we are praying all is well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You and your baby are in my thoughts, Pamela! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*wishes luck*


----------



## Face2Mac (Oct 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pdtb050606* 

 
_Hello Bimbos!
I hope everyone is having a good day so far..I have a baby appt today so wish me luck! I had some issues last night so we are praying all is well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I hope everything is fine. You are in my prayers.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pdtb050606* 

 
_Hello Bimbos!
I hope everyone is having a good day so far..I have a baby appt today so wish me luck! I had some issues last night so we are praying all is well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
good luck hun. hope all is well for you both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my day has been boring! worked, got home from work.... decided that we're going to order in a pizza for dinner! but what did arrive that excited me was the disneyworld 2010 dvd! i like watching it and planning out what we'll do in each theme park... even though we're not going until may 2010!!!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Oct 29, 2009)

Good Morning/afternoon dolls! I slept in sooo late. The damn steroid meds make me stay up til about 3 in the morning. It's kinda nice sleeping until 11. Wow, I feel lazy after typing that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck Pamela! I will be thinking of you love! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Man, I sure hope I can still get my Spiced Pumpkin Latte today I have been craving one for about a week now!

Susanne, brunette huh! wow, I wanna see! IMO, you would look fab with a chestnut brown with fine honey highlights!


----------



## MissCrystal (Oct 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pdtb050606* 

 
_Hello Bimbos!
I hope everyone is having a good day so far..I have a baby appt today so wish me luck! I had some issues last night so we are praying all is well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


i hope everything is ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








what the heck peppermint mocha !!! we dont have that in canada or  toffee nut latte and dark cherry mocha ...


----------



## Yagmur (Oct 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pdtb050606* 

 
_Hello Bimbos!
I hope everyone is having a good day so far..I have a baby appt today so wish me luck! I had some issues last night so we are praying all is well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I hope everything is well, hun


----------



## Susanne (Oct 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_





 Hello, bimbos! It is Thursday night here.

And Starbucks start selling the Christmas drinks today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We get three flavours this year: peppermint mocha (new), toffee nut latte and dark cherry mocha. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
Hi Bimbos!!

I am finally at home after 13 hours. This day was too long for me.... I have a headache and am just tired. Just one more day tomorrow - then will be weekend!! (Is it Saturday yet? No?)

It is confirmed - we will get the holiday collection on Monday! And Starbucks will start selling the christmas drinks next week as well


----------



## Susanne (Oct 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Good luck Pamela! I will be thinking of you love! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Susanne, brunette huh! wow, I wanna see! IMO, you would look fab with a chestnut brown with fine honey highlights! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes, Pamela, good luck! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have my camera finally at home again and will take pics for you on Saturday


----------



## nunu (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I hope that you're all having a lovely day/night.

Pamela, good luck.

I am soooooo happy tomorrow is friday


----------



## pdtb050606 (Oct 29, 2009)

Well I'm back and everything went great!! My dr. checked me out and said the baby looked healthy and had a strong heartbeat- 172 bpm! It was so funny when she did the ultrasound the baby was bouncing all around and actually did a little flip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It gave us all a good laugh! It's so strange that a baby can do that kind of stuff at only 11 weeks.  Thank you for all your support, now it's time to go snuggle up with the hubby and watch a movie.  Have a great night everyone


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 30, 2009)

i'm so pleased that your baby is absolutely fine hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 does it feel weird having the baby flip inside you?!

today i am at work (worked 4 out of my 7 days straight so far!!) and my area manager is coming to visit the store. so no doubt i'll end up having an argument with him about something today!


----------



## Moxy (Oct 30, 2009)

So much to digest, all those nail polishes and nice hair colours, but all that's ringing in my head is SUSANNE BRUNETTEEEEEE!!!!! I wanna seeeeeeeeeeeeee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pleases? Pretty pleases?

Oh and I'm kinda proud cuz I'm (well maybe Lou too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) is closest to Nora atm (well geographically)


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 30, 2009)

i had a dream last night that mac came out with mini shadesticks in rainbow colours, like every colour you could imagine in a set...
wish they would actually do that, except with gps not shadesticks


----------



## nunu (Oct 30, 2009)

Pamel, that's great news!!!! I am so happy for you.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_today i am at work (worked 4 out of my 7 days straight so far!!) and my area manager is coming to visit the store. so no doubt i'll end up having an argument with him about something today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Atleast you have 3 days to go!! Don't argue with him, then he might make you work for longer hours!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_So much to digest, all those nail polishes and nice hair colours, but all that's ringing in my head is SUSANNE BRUNETTEEEEEE!!!!! I wanna seeeeeeeeeeeeee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pleases? Pretty pleases?

Oh and I'm kinda proud cuz I'm (well maybe Lou too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) is closest to Nora atm (well geographically) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I want to see Susanne brunette too! I think it would absolutely suit you!!

Hahahah, i'm in the midlands! So yes i think we are a short train journy apart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_i had a dream last night that mac came out with mini shadesticks in rainbow colours, like every colour you could imagine in a set...
wish they would actually do that, except with gps not shadesticks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I haven't had a MAC dream in soo long!! I hope they do come out with rainbow GPS's!

Have a great Friday everyone!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Any plans on how you're going to start off your weekend?


----------



## jenntoz (Oct 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pdtb050606* 

 
_Hello Bimbos!
I hope everyone is having a good day so far..I have a baby appt today so wish me luck! I had some issues last night so we are praying all is well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pdtb050606* 

 
_Well I'm back and everything went great!! My dr. checked me out and said the baby looked healthy and had a strong heartbeat- 172 bpm! It was so funny when she did the ultrasound the baby was bouncing all around and actually did a little flip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It gave us all a good laugh! It's so strange that a baby can do that kind of stuff at only 11 weeks.  Thank you for all your support, now it's time to go snuggle up with the hubby and watch a movie.  Have a great night everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'm so glad to hear everything is going well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You know, according to the old wives tale the fast heartbeats indicate that its a girl. do you think there is any truth to that?


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm glad to hear that the baby is fine, Pamela.

I stopped by a store that had lots of OPI after work today and I finally got to try on the matte and suede colours. I've never tried on them and now I feel happy to have the chance to experience them. They are ok, but I'm not sure if I like them because I like shiny things. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What I really like are DS Mystery and If The Fuchsia Fits from Sunbelievable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I can't stop staring at the fingernails with these two colours.


----------



## Susanne (Oct 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_So much to digest, all those nail polishes and nice hair colours, but all that's ringing in my head is SUSANNE BRUNETTEEEEEE!!!!! I wanna seeeeeeeeeeeeee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pleases? Pretty pleases?
_

 





 Yes, I will post pics tomorrow when I come home from my hairdresser


----------



## Susanne (Oct 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_^i neeeed a dark cherry mocha! _

 
You are welcome!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy!


----------



## Moxy (Oct 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_I' They are ok, but I'm not sure if I like them because I like shiny things. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Same here! I dont care whether they have shimmer or are just a plain creamy finish, but my fingers need to have shiny nails 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I positively dislike matte polishes cuz they make my fingers look dead, doesnt matter which colour. Here's to shiny nails!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_You are welcome!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy!





_

 















Hi everyone!


----------



## Moxy (Oct 30, 2009)

i had Starbucks on the plane to London the other day and thought I'm going to burst from feeling fulfilled and caffeinated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 30, 2009)

Talk to you later this evening!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_You are welcome!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy!





_

 

my goodness that looks amazing!!!!! i checked and i couldn't see any festive drinks in the uk yet.... but maybe they'll get them next week?

my area manager has now left my store and i can relax! all went quite well though anyways. just very tired!

my hubby didn't like my opi matte polishes - he said that nails should always be shiney. however it was only matte at first because as soon as i used some hand cream they had a satin finish to them which was nice


----------



## pdtb050606 (Oct 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_I'm so glad to hear everything is going well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You know, according to the old wives tale the fast heartbeats indicate that its a girl. do you think there is any truth to that?_

 

Well I would love to believe so! I would really like to have a girl first but I would love a boy just the same.  I did the chinese calendar thing and it said a girl, so I told my husband we'll just go with that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're having a girl right? Is her heartbeat fast?

Thanks again everyone for your well wishes!

Oh, Lou--no I can't feel anything yet but that will be so exciting when I do!


----------



## MissCrystal (Oct 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pdtb050606* 

 
_Well I would love to believe so! I would really like to have a girl first but I would love a boy just the same. I did the chinese calendar thing and it said a girl, so I told my husband we'll just go with that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're having a girl right? Was her heartbeat fast?

Thanks again everyone for your well wishes!

Oh, Lou--no I can't feel anything yet but that will be so exciting when I do!_

 

do you have any names picked out yet ??


----------



## Face2Mac (Oct 30, 2009)

^^Pamela, II.  joke

But men get to name their kids and they get cool roman numeral behind their names,  is it so sexist.


----------



## pdtb050606 (Oct 30, 2009)

Well if it's a girl then it will be Avery Marie, but I haven't found any good boy names yet? I want it to be different but not weird.  
Pamela II that is hilarious!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pdtb050606* 

 
_Oh, Lou--no I can't feel anything yet but that will be so exciting when I do!_

 
my friend is pregnant at the moment and she's huge! she's due in Jan and is having a little boy which they are calling Jamie (which i think is cute) she said that she feels like she is being tickled from the inside which i thought was freaky!! but also very exciting for her! i was also amazed that baby bumps are quite firm! i thought they'd be squishy! doh!


----------



## Face2Mac (Oct 30, 2009)

I like Avery Marie. Pretty!

Can't Avery be used for a boy or girl? like Corey, Leslie or Kennedy.

I love chatter!!!!


----------



## jenntoz (Oct 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pdtb050606* 

 
_Well I would love to believe so! I would really like to have a girl first but I would love a boy just the same.  I did the chinese calendar thing and it said a girl, so I told my husband we'll just go with that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're having a girl right? Is her heartbeat fast?

Thanks again everyone for your well wishes!

Oh, Lou--no I can't feel anything yet but that will be so exciting when I do!_

 
yes, I'm having a girl & I can't remember what exactly her heart rate has been but I know its been on the quick end.
My hubby loves the name Avery & so do I but I really don't think it sounds right with out last name (Tozzi... thats like tah-zee, not toes-y) So we are leaning towards Kendal/or Kendall not sure on the spelling yet. But our 3 year old is already calling her that so I think that name is going to stick, LOL. I also love the name Sophia, but it is just soooooo popular right now & being John & Jenn makes us not want to give our kid a super popular name cause we know what that's like growing up.


----------



## pdtb050606 (Oct 30, 2009)

Yeah Avery could go either way, but I don't think dh would go for a boy named Avery, lol.  I love the name Kendall, that is really cute.  I really liked Sophia as well but it is super popular.


----------



## Susanne (Oct 30, 2009)

I really like Sophia as a name for a girl! Being popular or not


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 30, 2009)

Lara is the name that i love for a girl.... but hubby doesn't like it! he doesn't like my boy name either which is Logan.


----------



## jenntoz (Oct 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_Lara is the name that i love for a girl.... but hubby doesn't like it! he doesn't like my boy name either which is Logan. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Lara is really pretty, but we decided to stay away from L names since we already have Laurel & our dog is Lola. We are always saying the wrong name, LOL. I really like Leah but we had to cross if right off the list because its an L name


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pdtb050606* 

 
_Well if it's a girl then it will be Avery Marie, but I haven't found any good boy names yet? I want it to be different but not weird.  
Pamela II that is hilarious! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My best friends daughter's name is Avery.  I just love that name.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Susanne thank you for the virtual starbucks drink!  I needed that!  

I hope that everyone is having a good day and that you all have a great weekend!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 30, 2009)

I adore the name Sasha for a boy or a girl.


----------



## Camnagem (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm so glad to see some familiar names chatting here!! It seems somewhat lonely in color collection threads lately. I just wanted to say hello and I hope everyone's doing well today! Anyone have fun weekend plans? Not here this week, the hubby and I are on defrost mode after 3 feet of snow falling in the past few days.

It feels like Christmas already!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I sincerely hope I'm not intruding here. With the recent issues I'm trying to figure out what to do where to not upset/exclude others. If I'm stepping on any toes joining in the chat here, please let me know.


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Camnagem* 

 
_Hi everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm so glad to see some familiar names chatting here!! It seems somewhat lonely in color collection threads lately. I just wanted to say hello and I hope everyone's doing well today! Anyone have fun weekend plans? Not here this week, the hubby and I are on defrost mode after 3 feet of snow falling in the past few days.

It feels like Christmas already!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I sincerely hope I'm not intruding here. With the recent issues I'm trying to figure out what to do where to not upset/exclude others. If I'm stepping on any toes joining in the chat here, please let me know._

 
Hey Meg!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am glad that you joined this thread.  Anyone is welcome.  I just came back to this thread after being gone from it for sometime.

I am getting so excited for Christmas!!  I can't wait to start buying gifts for people!!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Camnagem* 

 
_ 
I sincerely hope I'm not intruding here. With the recent issues I'm trying to figure out what to do where to not upset/exclude others. If I'm stepping on any toes joining in the chat here, please let me know._

 
So glad you joined us!  It's all love in the bimbo thread.


----------



## Face2Mac (Oct 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Camnagem* 

 
_Hi everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm so glad to see some familiar names chatting here!! It seems somewhat lonely in color collection threads lately. I just wanted to say hello and I hope everyone's doing well today! Anyone have fun weekend plans? Not here this week, the hubby and I are on defrost mode after 3 feet of snow falling in the past few days. _

 
I watch the weatherchannel in the mornings and I seriously hope that snow doesn't come my way. It's bad enough we can't build a wall to keep the darn Canadian air away. 

I am so glad you are in here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Colorthreads, lonely. Yeah, because I don't know how not to chatter and enable while talking about makeup. I guess it's my DNA.


----------



## jenntoz (Oct 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Camnagem* 

 
_Hi everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm so glad to see some familiar names chatting here!! It seems somewhat lonely in color collection threads lately. I just wanted to say hello and I hope everyone's doing well today! Anyone have fun weekend plans? Not here this week, the hubby and I are on defrost mode after 3 feet of snow falling in the past few days.

It feels like Christmas already!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I sincerely hope I'm not intruding here. With the recent issues I'm trying to figure out what to do where to not upset/exclude others. If I'm stepping on any toes joining in the chat here, please let me know._

 
No such thing as intruding, Bimbos don't bite
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Welcome!

And Holy Shit! 3 feet of snow!?!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_Colorthreads, lonely. Yeah, because I don't know how not to chatter and enable while talking about makeup. I guess it's my DNA. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I say chat away.  The site admin & mods did not change the guidelines for those threads, so people should feel free to chat along with the collection discussions.  At some point they will hopefully add FAQs for each collection, that will help those who just want "colour collection info at a glance" instead of reading through all the thread pages.


----------



## Face2Mac (Oct 30, 2009)

^^that's what I am waiting for, the FAQ. I know the Janice didn't say anything was changing, I am only reacting to the people to the people who were so put-off. It makes you question what you write, at least in my case. Although I know about the young readers who don't want to hear about T-n-A, sometimes it just came out. 

I am just frazzled by it, is all. It will get better, I won't be able to control myself much longer especially as winter approaches and nothing else to do but be online.

Starbucks should start putting liquor in those drinks, then it would be real tasty at night, like NOW!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 30, 2009)

^^^  I hear ya.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And alcoholic SB drinks?  Yes, please.  Oh yes indeed!


----------



## panther27 (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi everyone!Haven't been here in awhile,just wanted to see what everyone's up to


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 30, 2009)

Hey Jessica! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is anyone else not able to see their buddy list or change their mood?  I don't know if it is just me.


----------



## panther27 (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi Katie!And yeah I can't see my buddy list or change my mood either!Hopefully it's just some kind of a glitch.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Oct 31, 2009)

Hey girls! It's been a trying 24hrs, I got into a accident last night. Some drunk bitch side-swiped me and screwed my driver door, hood,  fender, bumper, rims & possible suspension issues. I should have gone into the ER after it happened, I thought I was fine...but when I woke this morning I had insane abdomonal pain and neck pain.  I ended up going at 9 this morning, nothing major wrong with me. Just super sore and can barely move my neck.
I just can't believe it. I just get my car back 2 weeks ago from getting nice engine upgrades and BAM! 
The lady that hit me didn't say ONE word to me! The cops did give her a DUI test, I do not know if she passed or failed. I left before she did.
I am super sore and hating life! I think I am more saddened about my poor car. 

Ok, thats my story for the day....

Pamela, I am glad everything went well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And to all my bimbos I hope you have a safe and wonderful Halloween!!


----------



## panther27 (Oct 31, 2009)

Allison,that is horrible,I am so sorry!:You have been thru some serious physical shit lately.Damn that really blows,I hope you will be ok.


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 31, 2009)

Allison that is terrible!  I hope that that girl did get a DUI and that she also has insurance.  Sorry about your car.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You finally start feeling better and now this!?!  What a horrible thing to happen!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Oct 31, 2009)

Thank you girls! I did something to piss the gods off, lol!

Her BMW looked worse off than mine did, I just have to wait until I get the police report and hear from her insurance before I can take it in.
I have never been in accident where it was someones fault, any pointers you gals got on how to deal with this? Do I wait to hear from her insurance to do anything? Do I send my ER bill to her insurance as well? 
I didn't get her info, but the CHP wrote her ID, registration & insurance.
Sadly the report wasn't available for me this afternoon, it's going to be a long weekend!


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 31, 2009)

I would call your insurance company and see what they tell you to do.  Once you report it to them they might be the do the mediation between her insurance and you.  The quicker you report it the quicker the ball gets rolling on getting your car fixed.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Oct 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I would call your insurance company and see what they tell you to do.  Once you report it to them they might be the do the mediation between her insurance and you.  The quicker you report it the quicker the ball gets rolling on getting your car fixed.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I called my insurance last night after it happened. My claims guy called me today. I should have wrote everything down, he did tell me to get the police report and fax it to him. So, I wait until Monday to talk to the CHP again & see if the report is available. 
I just want to talk to her company asap. I have no patience, lol. I just want to make sure the ball is rolling and where I send my bills to!
I hate this....


----------



## Camnagem (Oct 31, 2009)

Thank you all for the warm welcome!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





That car wreck sounds like a huge pain in the ass.  I'm so glad you weren't seriously hurt!  Hopefully she's insured and things go smoothly with your car and bills.

I can't sleep!  The man's snoring sounds like a bear with his head stuck inside of an old rusty pot and the cat won't stop doing a freaky strange humpty dance with the comforter.  I'd rather hang out in the office away from snoring bears and humping cats, thanks very much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh well, at least I have Specktra for nights like this!


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_I called my insurance last night after it happened. My claims guy called me today. I should have wrote everything down, he did tell me to get the police report and fax it to him. So, I wait until Monday to talk to the CHP again & see if the report is available. 
I just want to talk to her company asap. *I have no patience, lol*. I just want to make sure the ball is rolling and where I send my bills to!
I hate this...._

 
I have no patience either.  When I want things resolved I want them resolved immediately! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Everything will work out fine though one the ball does get rolling! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Camnagem* 

 
_Thank you all for the warm welcome!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't sleep!  The man's snoring sounds like a bear with his head stuck inside of an old rusty pot and the cat won't stop doing a freaky strange humpty dance with the comforter.  *I'd rather hang out in the office away from snoring bears and humping cats, thanks very much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

Oh well, at least I have Specktra for nights like this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That made me have a good laugh!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Camnagem* 

 
_Hi everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 






 Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_
Colorthreads, lonely. Yeah, because I don't know how not to chatter and enable while talking about makeup. I guess it's my DNA. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 








 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I say chat away.  The site admin & mods did not change the guidelines for those threads, so people should feel free to chat along with the collection discussions.  At some point they will hopefully add FAQs for each collection, that will help those who just want "colour collection info at a glance" instead of reading through all the thread pages.  




_


----------



## Susanne (Oct 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_
Is anyone else not able to see their buddy list or change their mood?  I don't know if it is just me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Yes! Same here.


----------



## Susanne (Oct 31, 2009)

Allison, please take care!!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_Starbucks should start putting liquor in those drinks, then it would be real tasty at night, like NOW!_

 
now that's and idea! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bailys in a hot chocolate with cream would be amazing... but not for my fat ass! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i hope you're feeling a bit better today Allison - i've never been in a car accident but my brother has been 2 times - both not his fault. some people suck!

and Camnagem  - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love chatting to you guys!

i know technically the colour threds have not changed but i think people are put off visiting them at the moment which is a shame! plus i can't add much right now because i'm still waiting for the holiday collections to hit the uk!! and i miss Tish - where is she?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm at work again today but me and hubby are going to have a nice night in when i get home. he bought me a bath bomb from lush - a christmassy one which has pop rocks in it!! i think it's called cinders. so i'll have a relaxing bath. and then he said we can watch sleeping beauty on blu ray! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm lucky my hubby likes disney as much as i do!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 31, 2009)

My lovely bimbos, this is for you! I am brunette now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




These pics are not the best, but you should get an impression how I look like at the moment. 
I like it more and more for fall! And it looks more like nearly 30, doesn't it?

e/s Carbon, Après Ski, Wintersky
Plushlash mascara
blush Gentle
l/g Cult Fave (Fafi)


----------



## Moxy (Oct 31, 2009)

Just saw the pic on FB and was speechless. Susanne, this is stunning! Your eyes looks fantastic with brown hair and it frames your face so nicely, it adds some softness to it! I loved you as a blonde but this is fabolous!


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 31, 2009)

^^ Gorgeous, Susanne! It's perfect for fall! You will look great with dark lips too.


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi Moxy! We are all online. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I agree, the brown hair brings out your eyes, Susanne. 

Are you ladies going out for halloween?


----------



## Susanne (Oct 31, 2009)

Thank you all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was not sure at first, but as I said I like it more and more! 

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/i...te-now-152950/


----------



## Susanne (Oct 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_^^ Gorgeous, Susanne! It's perfect for fall! You will look great with dark lips too._

 
Yes, dark lips and nails


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Just saw the pic on FB and was speechless. Susanne, this is stunning! Your eyes looks fantastic with brown hair and it frames your face so nicely, it adds some softness to it! I loved you as a blonde but this is fabolous!_

 





Susanne you look stunning as a brunette too! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Yes, dark lips and *nails*



_


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 31, 2009)

Allison - I am so sorry.  Big hugs!!!!!

Susanne - GORGEOUS!


----------



## moonlit (Oct 31, 2009)

Susanne- You look gorgeous.Love your hair!



Susanne said:


> My lovely bimbos, this is for you! I am brunette now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Susanne (Oct 31, 2009)

Thank you!!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 31, 2009)

i love the hair Susanne! it makes you look fabulous! perfect for fall and winter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i can't wait to see some dark lips fotd's from you!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Oct 31, 2009)

Susanne I love it!


----------



## panther27 (Oct 31, 2009)

Wow Susanne,you look so good!Beautiful


----------



## Susanne (Oct 31, 2009)

Thank you! I am glad you like it! 

I think red lips will look really glamourus now. I will try it!


----------



## Yagmur (Oct 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Thank you! I am glad you like it! 

I think red lips will look really glamourus now. I will try it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Susanne you look stunning! I like it so much more than your blonde hair. And I agree, I think red Lips would go perfectly with this Look!!! You should rock MAC Red now. My favourite Red Lipstick


----------



## Susanne (Oct 31, 2009)

Thank you! I love MAC Red!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 31, 2009)

BTW - I had warned my boyfriend before going to the hairdresser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He was like: That's dark.


Anything else??

No, he must see it the next days to decide if he likes it. Ok


----------



## nunu (Oct 31, 2009)

Allison Please take care of yourself!!

Meg, welcome to the thread!!

Susanne, you look soooooooo pretty!

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend.


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 31, 2009)

Susanne you look great as a brunette!


----------



## gigglegirl (Oct 31, 2009)

I am happy the bimbo thread has picked back up! <3 bimbos!!

i love you as a brunette Susanne, very fall/winter appropo colour! 

I honestly cannot believe how fast this year flew by, that it is nearly November 1st!! 

Ticks me off in one respect that I'm not where I want to be (weight loss being a constant struggle for me), but I am also hopeful that the new year will bring me new hope and willpower to shift my life in the direction I feel would make me happiest!

Now another totally random question: anyone seen any new tv series they like? I find Modern Family to be quite funny!!

glad to see us all back here, and welcome to all the new posters!


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 31, 2009)

Modern Family is really funny!  I also am liking Glee.  

I hear you Hannah on the weight loss stuff.  I just decided one week that I was going to start and I have tried to stick with it for 13 weeks now.  Now if I can just get myself to exercise on a regular basis I would be set!


----------



## jenntoz (Oct 31, 2009)

Allison! SO sorry to hear about your accident! That really sucks! Hope you're feeling ok & the insurance claims work out fast for you!

Susanne I love the new dark hair, its super natural looking on you & I agree you need to try some hot red lips! I bet it will be amazing!

I'm in love with the show Glee also, I think its one of those things you either love or hate. Damn, I just remembered they were singing tonight at the world series & I missed it! argh
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope everyone enjoyed their Halloween. It has been a super long day & I am so ready for bed


----------



## nunu (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm off to bed too Jen! 

Goodnight ladies hope you've had a lovely saturday!

Sweet dreams


----------



## Camnagem (Nov 1, 2009)

Susanne - LOVE the hair!!  I think you look so glamorous and chic as a brunette! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nunu - Thanks so much, I love it here already...so uplifting and full of smiles!

gigglegirl and Katie - I'm with you on the weight loss.  It's just so easy to be lazy!  I'm in need of a willpower boost too, you think Santa will stick that in my stocking?  I really like Glee!  Sue cracks me up and the show is really cute and entertaining.  I still love Grey's Anatomy, Private Practice, Fringe and House too...quite a few good shows on now!

I hope everyone had a fun and safe Halloween!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_I am happy the bimbo thread has picked back up! <3 bimbos!!

i love you as a brunette Susanne, very fall/winter appropo colour! 

I honestly cannot believe how fast this year flew by, that it is nearly November 1st!! 
_

 
Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I agree, I had my examination last November - this should be one year ago?


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 1, 2009)

well today i am working 10.30 - 4pm which isn't so bad! but i'd rather be at home on a day like this! the weather is rubbish and raining heavily! so i doubt we'll get many people coming shopping! i want to be snuggled up on the sofa watching more disney films!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i hope you ladies have a fabulous day today whatevere you're doing


----------



## Susanne (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks Lou! I must work for school at home.

But tomorrow I look forward to get the holiday collection and a Starbucks coffee


----------



## nunu (Nov 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_well today i am working 10.30 - 4pm which isn't so bad! but i'd rather be at home on a day like this! the weather is rubbish and raining heavily! so i doubt we'll get many people coming shopping! i want to be snuggled up on the sofa watching more disney films!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i hope you ladies have a fabulous day today whatevere you're doing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I hear you about the weather! It's been raining all day!! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Thanks Lou! I must work for school at home.

But tomorrow I look forward to get the holiday collection and a Starbucks coffee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awww i am SO excited for you!!!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 1, 2009)

I had my first Starbucks Christmas drink yesterday, dark cherry mocha. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I think Christmas is finally here.


----------



## nunu (Nov 1, 2009)

Ooooh Lucky you!

I will check Starbucks out tomorrow and see whether they have released the xmas drinks!

The German market will open this week! I am so excited.

I love Christmas


----------



## Susanne (Nov 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Ooooh Lucky you!

I will check Starbucks out tomorrow and see whether they have released the xmas drinks!

*The German market will open this week! I am so excited.*

I love Christmas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
This week already? The first christmas markets will open between November 19th and 23rd here.  

I have told my boyfriend today I can't wait to drink mulled wine again


----------



## Susanne (Nov 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_I had my first Starbucks Christmas drink yesterday, dark cherry mocha. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I think Christmas is finally here._

 
Yay! Someone told me we will get the christmas drinks November 3rd, that would be Tuesday ... but maybe they will start selling them already tomorrow?


----------



## Susanne (Nov 1, 2009)

Have you already got plans for your christmas decoration at home this year?


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Have you already got plans for your christmas decoration at home this year?_

 
i always go quite traditional with colours for decorations! i like red and gold.  Although we can't have a tree this year beacuse one of our kitties is really naughty and tries eating it and pult the whol thing down last year causing lots of damage and mess! not cool!

also i will go to strabucks tom to see if they have the special festive drinks in yet! i love their mince pies too!!


----------



## Yagmur (Nov 1, 2009)

You all make me curious about this Starbucks Christmas drinks. I think I shoud try them, when I'm in the City...

Even if we don't really celebrate Christmas, I do love the "feeling". I love the Christmas Fair. I love the Spices and the Scents there. And I love the romantic atmosphere


----------



## nunu (Nov 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_This week already? The first christmas markets will open between November 19th and 23rd here. 

I have told my boyfriend today I can't wait to drink mulled wine again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think so! My friend told me it's this week. 
They always open after Halloween weekend.


----------



## nunu (Nov 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_You all make me curious about this Starbucks Christmas drinks. I think I shoud try them, when I'm in the City...

*Even if we don't really celebrate Christmas, I do love the "feeling". I love the Christmas Fair. I love the Spices and the Scents there. And I love the romantic atmosphere *



_

 
Same here! We don't celebrate it but i absolutely love the atmosphere. Going into all the shops that have christmas specials and decorations.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Same here! We don't celebrate it but i absolutely love the atmosphere. Going into all the shops that have christmas specials and decorations. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
you shsould go into boots Nunu. each week they have a special offer which is usually a half price Christmas gift set - there is some lovely things! they had a great No7 face and body kit from £40 to £20  the other week! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i've finally got around to posting my birthday fotd so check it out guys and let me know what you think! i always ask for cc but never really get any! i have a thick skin and can take it!!


----------



## gigglegirl (Nov 1, 2009)

is eggnog a holiday flavoured drink (Ive seen it at starbucks here) internationally too? I know its horribly full of fat, but damn it it tastes so good!! Ive frothed that before at home, put it with some strongly brewed coffee and made a home made eggnog latte. YUM!

i also love London Fog tea lattes--any day of the week! That i can at least make low fat with milk and just earl grey tea and vanilla syrup


----------



## Susanne (Nov 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_i*s eggnog a holiday flavoured drink (Ive seen it at starbucks here) internationally too? *I know its horribly full of fat, but damn it it tastes so good!! Ive frothed that before at home, put it with some strongly brewed coffee and made a home made eggnog latte. YUM!

i also love *London Fog tea lattes*--any day of the week! That i can at least make low fat with milk and just earl grey tea and vanilla syrup_

 
I haven't heard of them before, but both sound great!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 1, 2009)

yes they both sound really yummy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i love chi tea lattes that are like a spicey milk drink you can get in starbucks or cafe nero in the uk


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Camnagem* 

 
_Susanne - LOVE the hair!!  I think you look so glamorous and chic as a brunette! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nunu - Thanks so much, I love it here already...so uplifting and full of smiles!

gigglegirl and Katie - I'm with you on the weight loss.  It's just so easy to be lazy!  I'm in need of a willpower boost too, you think Santa will stick that in my stocking?  I really like Glee!  Sue cracks me up and the show is really cute and entertaining.  I still love Grey's Anatomy, Private Practice, Fringe and House too...quite a few good shows on now!

I hope everyone had a fun and safe Halloween! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am in love with Fringe!  I got caught up on all of my fringe episodes last night.   I discovered Fancast.com where you can watch episodes of most tv shows from your computer.  I find that I have too much that I want to watch on Thursday nights that my DVR won't let me record it all.  Guess I watch too much tv! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Have you already got plans for your christmas decoration at home this year?_

 
I always put up my Christmas stuff around the 1st part of November.  I just want to enjoy it as long as I can.  I do have a fake tree and this year the theme is turquoise, silver, and white.  All of my friends laugh at me for getting my stuff up so early but I just love this time of year so much!  I also can't wait to start buying and wrapping presents.  Woo-hoo for the holidays!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have never tried a starbucks holiday drink before as I am not much of a coffee drinker but you all make them sound so good!  I might have to cave this year and try one.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 1, 2009)

i'm off to bed now ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 me and hubby are going to watch some of the new simpsons box set he bought me and have some cuddle time! because i've been working so much i have negleted him a bit! 7th day in a row of work tommrow! argh!!!!

i hope you all have good weekends, and will speak soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps - does anybody else have a weird routine of storing up your dirty brushes until sunday night and then doing a bulk clenaing session of them?! or is it just me?!


----------



## MissCrystal (Nov 1, 2009)

for my north american dolls ... looks like the forum didn't update daylight savings time lol .. because a few places it says last post 2:15pm and its only 1:20pm


----------



## Yagmur (Nov 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i'm off to bed now ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*me and hubby are going to watch some of the new simpsons box* set he bought me and have some cuddle time! because i've been working so much i have negleted him a bit! 7th day in a row of work tommrow! argh!!!!_

 
Oh, I love the Simpsons. Hubby and me love to watch it together


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 1, 2009)

That is strange about the daylight savings because I am in Seattle and mine is showing the correct time.


----------



## Camnagem (Nov 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_is eggnog a holiday flavoured drink (Ive seen it at starbucks here) internationally too? I know its horribly full of fat, but damn it it tastes so good!!_

 
I love eggnog...and eggnog loves me, in the butt and thigh regions especially. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I always put up my Christmas stuff around the 1st part of November. I just want to enjoy it as long as I can. I do have a fake tree and this year the theme is turquoise, silver, and white. All of my friends laugh at me for getting my stuff up so early but I just love this time of year so much! I also can't wait to start buying and wrapping presents. Woo-hoo for the holidays!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I do the same thing! I enjoy Christmas time so much, I milk every day of decorations, gift shopping, present wrapping, cookie baking I can get. Your decorating theme sounds so pretty and unique, I love it! I'm going for an elegant all gold/white/clear scheme this year...hopefully it turns out as nice as it looks in my head. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_ps - does anybody else have a weird routine of storing up your dirty brushes until sunday night and then doing a bulk clenaing session of them?! or is it just me?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You're totally not alone!! I quick clean my brushes after every use on baby wipes and set them aside for an actual cleaning every Sunday. Speaking of brushes, I'm in the mood to change my brush holder/storage! Do any of you own this item from Sephora? LINK HERE

It looks great. I might just give it a try! What do you guys think?


----------



## nunu (Nov 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Camnagem* 

 
_You're totally not alone!! I quick clean my brushes after every use on baby wipes and set them aside for an actual cleaning every Sunday. Speaking of brushes, I'm in the mood to change my brush holder/storage! Do any of you own this item from Sephora? LINK HERE

It looks great. I might just give it a try! What do you guys think?_

 
That looks really nice. You can keep your face brushes seperate from your eye brushes.

I love storage boxes and pots


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Camnagem* 

 
_ 
You're totally not alone!! I quick clean my brushes after every use on baby wipes and set them aside for an actual cleaning every Sunday. Speaking of brushes, I'm in the mood to change my brush holder/storage! Do any of you own this item from Sephora? LINK HERE

It looks great. I might just give it a try! What do you guys think?_

 
I have this exact one and love it. I filled each compartment with the colorfill floral beads (to keep all the brushes I put in it upright - like the brush containers you see at Sephora) one can get at craft stores and it works like a charm!

It is black, so it shows dust easily, but it ends up not being too much of an issue for me since I am pretty anal about keeping my brushes clean anyway.


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 2, 2009)

^^ The Sephora brush holder looks very sleek but I don’t put my brushes in a holder because it is very dusty in my humid environment and I don’t like dust to collect on my brushes. I keep them in a box with lid so that I can it shut.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_ps - does anybody else have a weird routine of storing up your dirty brushes until sunday night and then doing a bulk clenaing session of them?! or is it just me?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 
I used to do that and because the makeup residue has been left on the brushes for a week, it was difficult to rinse them out. Now I try to wash them daily and it is actually easier to remove the makeup.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_You all make me curious about this Starbucks Christmas drinks. I think I shoud try them, when I'm in the City...

Even if we don't really celebrate Christmas, I do love the "feeling". I love the Christmas Fair. I love the Spices and the Scents there. And I love the romantic atmosphere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yup, you should try the drinks!

I don't celebrate Christmas (from the religion sense) but I buy presents for friends and like you, just enjoy the atmosphere and the sights and decorations. It's my favourite holiday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_is eggnog a holiday flavoured drink (Ive seen it at starbucks here) internationally too? I know its horribly full of fat, but damn it it tastes so good!! Ive frothed that before at home, put it with some strongly brewed coffee and made a home made eggnog latte. YUM!

i also love London Fog tea lattes--any day of the week! That i can at least make low fat with milk and just earl grey tea and vanilla syrup_

 
I don't have these drinks here but they sound delicious!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I have never tried a starbucks holiday drink before as I am not much of a coffee drinker but you all make them sound so good! I might have to cave this year and try one._

 
I'm not a coffee drinker too but the holiday drinks make me so happy and satisfied.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Nov 2, 2009)

All this talk of Starbucks Holiday drinks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think I am going to spike a Peppermint latte to warm me up a wee bit warm at our usual Monday night football bbq tomorrow!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Camnagem* 

 
_ 
You're totally not alone!! I quick clean my brushes after every use on baby wipes and set them aside for an actual cleaning every Sunday._


----------



## Susanne (Nov 2, 2009)

BTW - this is where I storage all my (clean) brushes, together with my eye and lip pencils and my palettes from Coastal Scents:

IKEA | Kästen & Körbe | Kästen für Papiere & Medien | FIRA | Minikommode mit 5 Schubladen

My box is decorated now. Looks nice!

Edit: I know you want to see pics?! Give me some time, but I will make some for you


----------



## Nzsallyb (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey everyone! how are you? touching back in again after not being around for a while. i see us bimbos have grown!

i had a great time on holiday in Rarotonga, but was very lucky as i left the morning of the Samoa tsunami, so a bit of a sad end. but would definitely go back there again - i recommend it!

how is everyone else getting on? i love the new hair susanne.
all this talk makes me want a peppermint latte, or frappechino (nearly summer in New Zealand yay!)

only 5 more weeks till i have my big break between studying years yay!

hope you are all well xx


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 2, 2009)

i bet you can't wait for your break then hun! have you got any plans or will you be working during it?

got a big shock when i got to work tyhsi morning. right outside my shop the road has been dug up and half the high street is closed! menaing we can't park in our staff car park, my deliveries are not going to be able to get to the shop and the noise and road closed will put customers off! and the best bit is that the council didn't even send us a letter to say that they were doing this! ggrrrr!


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_BTW - this is where I storage all my (clean) brushes, together with my eye and lip pencils and my palettes from Coastal Scents:

IKEA | Kästen & Körbe | Kästen für Papiere & Medien | FIRA | Minikommode mit 5 Schubladen

My box is decorated now. Looks nice!

Edit: I know you want to see pics?! Give me some time, but I will make some for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
This looks good for storing brushes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for the storage ideas. I'm so not organised.


----------



## Face2Mac (Nov 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_ps - does anybody else have a weird routine of storing up your dirty brushes until sunday night and then doing a bulk clenaing session of them?! or is it just me?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I clean my brushes eye brushes every two weeks. My face brushes every week, especially my foundation and blush sunday mornins. 

I need to try Sigma or crown brushes after my no-buy ends right in time for christmas hauling. 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Camnagem* 

 
_I
I do the same thing! I enjoy Christmas time so much, I milk every day of decorations, gift shopping, present wrapping, cookie baking I can get._

 
I love gift shopping, cookie baking, Christmas music, joyful faces. I especially like perfume sets, sephora makeup sets, ulta makeup sets, and gift cards with christimas themes. I like my santa bearing gifts or his fat butt better not show up on my roof 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Unrelated topic: I am currently obsessing on Nars blush Dolce Vita with Blonde MSF and Nars Gina with Laura Geller Golden Apricot.


----------



## nunu (Nov 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_Hey everyone! how are you? touching back in again after not being around for a while. i see us bimbos have grown!

i had a great time on holiday in Rarotonga, but was very lucky as i left the morning of the Samoa tsunami, so a bit of a sad end. but would definitely go back there again - i recommend it!

how is everyone else getting on? i love the new hair susanne.
all this talk makes me want a peppermint latte, or frappechino (nearly summer in New Zealand yay!)

only 5 more weeks till i have my big break between studying years yay!

hope you are all well xx_

 
Welcome back!! You were missed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i bet you can't wait for your break then hun! have you got any plans or will you be working during it?

got a big shock when i got to work tyhsi morning. right outside my shop the road has been dug up and half the high street is closed! menaing we can't park in our staff car park, my deliveries are not going to be able to get to the shop and the noise and road closed will put customers off! and the best bit is that the council didn't even send us a letter to say that they were doing this! ggrrrr! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's bloody annoying!! 

Susanne!! I am so jelous..i am thinking of you today because your getting your MAC goodies!!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Nov 2, 2009)

Good Morning girls. I can't seem to sleep very well, my back is just killing me when I lay down.
I see my doctor for a fallow-up appointment this afternoon. 
I called for my Police report this morning (around 9 am), still not available yet! BOO. I wanna get this rolling people, lol!

I hope all of you have a wonderful day/evening!


----------



## nunu (Nov 2, 2009)

Awww i hope you feel better soon Allison 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a lovely day.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 2, 2009)

Oh dear - sorry to hear you're not doing ok Allison. i guess it's to be expected to have pain in your back and neck area though. but i can imagine how frustrating it is!

i am getting so excited about the uk getting the mac holiday stuff! i hope it's tommorow it goes on the site!

i also went to starbucks today and no festive drinks just yet! but they did have a sign saying 'the red cups are coming!'


----------



## Susanne (Nov 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_ 
Susanne!! I am so jelous..i am thinking of you today because your getting your MAC goodies!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you, Nora! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes, I got my MAC holiday collection today - but I have had such a stressful day today that they are still waiting in the MAC bag.... I won't be able to play with them before Saturday I guess.

Starbucks here will start selling the christmas drinks tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I was there today, so why start selling them today!) that means I will have to wait two more weeks until I get my first one this year.

But all in all I am glad to got the holiday stuff!! Let me tell you more about it tomorrow.


----------



## Camnagem (Nov 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_Unrelated topic: I am currently obsessing on Nars blush Dolce Vita with Blonde MSF and Nars Gina with Laura Geller Golden Apricot._

 
Yay!! I love hearing this! Gina and Dolce Vita are #1 and #3 on my "buy me next" NARS blush list...yeah, I have a blush problem. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sadly I need to find a new Blonde MSF. Both Blonde and Redhead were in a cat-accident and totally ruined (I was able to replace Redhead, I love you Katie!). Maybe I'll try calling the gone but not forgotten line again, can't seem to find Blonde anywhere. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really like LG's blush n brightens! I have Sunswept and Apricot Berry (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and have been eyeing Golden Apricot and Down To Earth for a while now...Roseberry looks really pretty too! See...blush problem! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also - If any of you love L'Occitane products (I do!!), QVC is having an awesome Today's Special Value, check it out: LINK HERE

Susanne, I can't wait to hear what you think of the Holiday stuff!

Lou, how annoying...a little heads up would have been nice!


----------



## banana1234 (Nov 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_you shsould go into boots Nunu. each week they have a special offer which is usually a half price Christmas gift set - there is some lovely things! they had a great No7 face and body kit from £40 to £20  the other week! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i've finally got around to posting my birthday fotd so check it out guys and let me know what you think! i always ask for cc but never really get any! i have a thick skin and can take it!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i work for boots and can tell you this week's one is pants
its only save a 3rd and its an elle macpherson bag with goodies in, but the products are awful and it looks like a bag your gran would use


----------



## Face2Mac (Nov 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Camnagem* 

 
_Yay!! I love hearing this! Gina and Dolce Vita are #1 and #3 on my "buy me next" NARS blush list...yeah, I have a blush problem. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really like LG's blush n brightens! I have Sunswept and Apricot Berry (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and have been eyeing Golden Apricot and Down To Earth for a while now...Roseberry looks really pretty too! See...blush problem! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Apricot Berry is on my list too, though some say that GA is just like AB. Is Sunswept bronzey gold or rose bronze? 

 I love her blushes, I am so late to the LG fanclub because she was on QVC (which I used to equate to grandma's buying channel but not anymore). I love that station. LG will be on their Nov. 19-20, looking for special deal's that day.


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Camnagem* 

 
_Yay!! I love hearing this! Gina and Dolce Vita are #1 and #3 on my "buy me next" NARS blush list...yeah, I have a blush problem. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sadly I need to find a new Blonde MSF. Both Blonde and Redhead were in a cat-accident and totally ruined (I was able to replace Redhead, I love you Katie!). Maybe I'll try calling the gone but not forgotten line again, can't seem to find Blonde anywhere. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Meg I will keep an eye out at my CCO for Blonde MSF.  They have had it in the past so hopefully I will be able to find one soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am obsessing over NARS blushes lately too!  I want Albatross so badly right now but I am trying not to buy anything for myslef for the next few months.  I think that I might just put it on my Christmas list! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allison I hope that you start feeling better.  You have had it so rough the past couple of weeks.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope that everyone is having a good Monday!


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 3, 2009)

I wish we have Nars here. I want to try their pdts after hearing nice things about them.

Looking forward to hear more about your haul, Susanne.

I love L'Occitane pdts. After I took my bath yesterday, I had a sudden thought to buy a shower gel of something warm and spicy to get me feeling Christmas. No idea what they have though.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Nov 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i bet you can't wait for your break then hun! have you got any plans or will you be working during it?

got a big shock when i got to work tyhsi morning. right outside my shop the road has been dug up and half the high street is closed! menaing we can't park in our staff car park, my deliveries are not going to be able to get to the shop and the noise and road closed will put customers off! and the best bit is that the council didn't even send us a letter to say that they were doing this! ggrrrr! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ill be working full time at a pharmacy, but that also means i get 25% of chanel, dior.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that will be where all my money goes!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Welcome back!! You were missed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






That's bloody annoying!! 

Susanne!! I am so jelous..i am thinking of you today because your getting your MAC goodies!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thanks nora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_I wish we have Nars here. I want to try their pdts after hearing nice things about them.

Looking forward to hear more about your haul, Susanne.

I love L'Occitane pdts. After I took my bath yesterday, I had a sudden thought to buy a shower gel of something warm and spicy to get me feeling Christmas. No idea what they have though._

 
i think the holiday collection might be out here - i must go check it out tomorrow!

i want to try nars too, but the only counter is at the other end of the country, and it is hideously expensive here (more than chanel!) to just buy on a whim. 

how is everyone today? congrats to both pamela and Mrs May on the baby news!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_i work for boots and can tell you this week's one is pants
its only save a 3rd and its an elle macpherson bag with goodies in, but the products are awful and it looks like a bag your gran would use_

 
oh dear!! maybe next week they'll be nice stuff again!

right now it's my day of and i'm waiting for a gas man to do a safety check. he said he'd be here first thing because he knows i go out at 11.30 but there is no sign yet. i'll give him a ring at 10am me thinks to try and hurry him up!!

then i have to go to the doctors - i have an inner and outer ear infection in my deaf ear which is really painful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm taking really strong codine pills at the moment until i can get some proper antibiotics.


----------



## Camnagem (Nov 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_Apricot Berry is on my list too, though some say that GA is just like AB. Is Sunswept bronzey gold or rose bronze?

I love her blushes, I am so late to the LG fanclub because she was on QVC (which I used to equate to grandma's buying channel but not anymore). I love that station. LG will be on their Nov. 19-20, looking for special deal's that day._

 
I'll take a swatch picture of Sunswept for you when/if the sun shows in a few hours...I'm not the best with word descriptions, lol.  I used to think QVC was pretty lame too, but not anymore!  They have an awesome beauty selection especially, totally surprised me!  They're even debuting a NARS show on Nov. 11th that I'll be watching for sure.  NARS!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Meg I will keep an eye out at my CCO for Blonde MSF. They have had it in the past so hopefully I will be able to find one soon!

I am obsessing over NARS blushes lately too! I want Albatross so badly right now but I am trying not to buy anything for myslef for the next few months. I think that I might just put it on my Christmas list!_

 
Katie that's so sweet and kind of you.  Thanks so much for Blonde-hunting!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think Albatross would make a great Christmas gift.  It's my favorite highlighter by a mile, just perfect and easy!  I'm putting a few NARS blushes on my list too, can't get enough lately. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope everyone is sleeping well/having a great day wherever you are!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 3, 2009)

Allison I am so sorry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Are you feeling better today and are there any news about the police report?

Hi everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I wasn't online a lot in the last days because I wasn't feeling well and I am still kinda pensive.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 3, 2009)

Jeanette and Allison, take care! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Starbucks has started to sell the Christmas drinks today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Thank you! I was there yesterday!)
We have no Starbucks here, so I will get my first in two weeks I guess when I plan to go to the counter again


----------



## Susanne (Nov 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Risser* 

 
_





thumb - *OPI Bikini Envy*
index - *MAC Peppermint Patti*
middle - *Essie Mint Candy Apple*
ring - *China Glaze For Audrey*
little - *MAC Seasonal Peach*_


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi Susanne! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Jeanette and Allison, take care! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Starbucks has started to sell the Christmas drinks today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (*Thank you! I was there yesterday!*)
We have no Starbucks here, so I will get my first in two weeks I guess when I plan to go to the counter again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





Thank you hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_






_

 
Our order is shipped. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope it will arrive stat!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Hi Susanne! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Our order is shipped. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope it will arrive stat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hi Jeanette!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yay!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Hi Jeanette!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 






Bimbo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-party tonight everyone?


----------



## Susanne (Nov 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_






Bimbo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-party tonight everyone? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes, after 9 PM here..... Don't know what time it will be then where all you bimbos are


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 3, 2009)

my transdesign package was shipped yesterday so i can't wait for it to arrive! the more i see of candy apple the more i want it now!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it's 4.10pm here atm... and getting dark and is cold! blah!


----------



## Camnagem (Nov 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_Is Sunswept bronzey gold or rose bronze?_

 
Well...in my eyes, neither! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think it's Rose Gold-ish, lol.  The sun came out, so here are swatches (natural daylight, my pale self):


----------



## Camnagem (Nov 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Hi everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I wasn't online a lot in the last days because I wasn't feeling well and I am still kinda pensive. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awww ick...get well wishes sent your way! Take care of yourself and feel better soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Starbucks has started to sell the Christmas drinks today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Thank you! I was there yesterday!)
We have no Starbucks here, so I will get my first in two weeks I guess when I plan to go to the counter again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What a rip off! Oh well, it'll be worth the wait when you take your first sip. I'll wait with you, in protest of that Starbucks!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Camnagem* 

 
_Well...in my eyes, neither! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think it's Rose Gold-ish, lol.  The sun came out, so here are swatches (natural daylight, my pale self):














_

 












 Wow.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 3, 2009)

that laura gellar thing is soooo pretty! i don't think we get that brand in the uk though! shame! 

i feel so much better for having the day off. now hubby is home and we're cooking dinner ... well he's cooking dinner! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and hopefully later we will watch sleeping beauty on blu ray because it arrived today! yay! seriously i watch more disney than an 8 year old girl!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Nov 3, 2009)

Good morning/evening ladies! I decided to tough it out and go to my friends annual Monday Night Football bbq last night & plus it was one of friends bday as well. I drank a bit too much wine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now, I am paying for it. 

I got the cover sheet for the police report yesterday. The full report wont be available for another 10 days. At least I have her info and all that good jazz. I love how she even admitted she was on her cell phone!! I'm still bitter that she didn't even ask if I was okay! 
So, I'll be faxing the cover to my insurance today. I am going to take my car down today or tomorrow for a esitmate. 

J and I are going to look at cars today as well. But, I love my baby with all my heart! I am soo attatched to it, I know it's a car. I bought it for myself on my 18th bday straight out, no payments! I put a big red bow on her, just because I could. 
But, I swear this car is cursed as well. It's a "HIT ME" magnet. So, I don't know what to do. If I do get a new car, I am still going to buy back my car if its a loss, garage it & fix it over time. It means WAY more to me to just crush it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















(mirror not broken, I just turned it in for my stall)


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 3, 2009)

your poor car! and poor you obviously! and wine makes everything seem better so don't be worrying about that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the colour collection threads ahve been so quiet recently... maybe it's because people just don't have as much cash to spend (i'm not buying as much this yr) or maybe it's because so many of our big personality members seem to have faded away? makes me sad. i'll be chatting away though when i actually get my hands on the holiday stuff! darn the uk and it's late releases!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Nov 3, 2009)

I've noticed it too. It's a shame, it really is...


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_I've noticed it too. It's a shame, it really is..._

 





 i want the old specktra back! 

but i have to say i am loving the bimbo thread! i may not have been an original but you girlies made me feel really welcome and also i love hearing about what you're up to outside of the world of make up!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_that laura gellar thing is soooo pretty! i don't think we get that brand in the uk though! shame! 
_

 
We can get Laura Gellar on QVC here. Maybe also in the UK?


----------



## Susanne (Nov 3, 2009)

We were asked to minimize personal chatter in the discussion threads..... 

That's why they are so quiet. But I love how we all care about Winnie in the Warm & Cozy thread!!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 3, 2009)

yes it was her appointment today so i hope it went ok for her. *i wish there was a 'fingers crossed smiley!*


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_We can get Laura Gellar on QVC here. Maybe also in the UK?_

 
ooohhh i have found it on qvc uk! thanks for the suggetsion hun! quite privey though at £25 but it comes with a brush that is re-tractable... might out tht one my christmas wishlist!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Nov 3, 2009)

Good morning ladies!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Camnagem* 

 
_I think Albatross would make a great Christmas gift. It's my favorite highlighter by a mile, just perfect and easy! I'm putting a few NARS blushes on my list too, can't get enough lately. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope everyone is sleeping well/having a great day wherever you are! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i really want to try albatross! but if i buy it, i wont be able to test it beforehand

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_your poor car! and poor you obviously! and wine makes everything seem better so don't be worrying about that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the colour collection threads ahve been so quiet recently... maybe it's because people just don't have as much cash to spend (i'm not buying as much this yr) or maybe it's because so many of our big personality members seem to have faded away? makes me sad. i'll be chatting away though when i actually get my hands on the holiday stuff! darn the uk and it's late releases!_

 
im finding that the collections just arent grabbing me,and ive been avoiding mac like nothing! 

good luck with you car stuff allison


----------



## Susanne (Nov 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_ooohhh i have found it on qvc uk! thanks for the suggetsion hun! quite privey though at £25 but it comes with a brush that is re-tractable... might out tht one my christmas wishlist!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_Good morning ladies!
_

 
Goodd morning! Have a great day!

I am enjoying a glass of wine right now before I will go to bed. 
But before I will read a few more pages of Henning Mankell's "The return of the dancing master"


----------



## Face2Mac (Nov 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Camnagem* 

 
_Well...in my eyes, neither! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think it's Rose Gold-ish, lol.  The sun came out, so here are swatches (natural daylight, my pale self):





_

 
That's so pretty. Thank you for taking picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Must get that now!


----------



## pdtb050606 (Nov 3, 2009)

I love Sunswept 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




So I hope that everyone has had a good day so far!
I had a great day, my Mom and I went to lunch, did a little shopping and I got my H1N1 shot..made me a little nervous but I figured the benefits out-weight the risk-I sure do hope so


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 4, 2009)

back at work today and i have a video conference thing at 9.30 - i hate those! i'm not bothered about phone conference calls but when people can see me i get all flustered!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 4, 2009)

Good morning everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 The transdesign order arrived yesterday.. but because I wasn't home I picked it up at the post office today. The mail was unusual early yesterday and I thought it would be an other package but when I picked it up I saw that it was from transdesign. 

Wow.. that was quick. They shipped it on the 29th and today I could unwrapp the gorgeous nailpolishes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Susanne yours should arrive tomorrow. I directly went back to the post office. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Emerald Sparkle is beyond gorgeous.. though I am wondering if it is the original or the other one. I just purchased it as a single and not with this years holidays set which includes the original formula.

The three Essie nailpolishes I've purchased are Mint Candy Apple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Mink Muffs and Angora Cardi. My fifth bottle in this haul was Essie's Matte About You topcoat and I already applied it on one nail. The finish looks great and it dries quickly.


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 4, 2009)

^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy your nail polishes! 

Hi everyone! It's mid-week and a busy week for me at work. I'm looking forward to the weekend.

I miss the fun at the old colour collection threads. Frankly, I was unaware that we were informed to minimise chatter until someone (I forgot who) mentioned it in one of the threads. Was there an annoucement? Maybe I missed.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Good morning everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 The transdesign order arrived yesterday.. but because I wasn't home I picked it up at the post office today. The mail was unusual early yesterday and I thought it would be an other package but when I picked it up I saw that it was from transdesign. 

Wow.. that was quick. They shipped it on the 29th and today I could unwrapp the gorgeous nailpolishes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Susanne yours should arrive tomorrow. I directly went back to the post office. *





Emerald Sparkle is beyond gorgeous.. though I am wondering if it is the original or the other one. I just purchased it as a single and not with this years holidays set which includes the original formula.

The three Essie nailpolishes I've purchased are Mint Candy Apple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Mink Muffs and Angora Cardi. My fifth bottle in this haul was Essie's Matte About You topcoat and I already applied it on one nail. The finish looks great and it dries quickly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 











So I can pick it up Friday after school at the post office 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Isn't this a great start in the weekend??

I am so glad you love your haul!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Post your awesome pics again when you have the time


----------



## Yagmur (Nov 4, 2009)

Hello my lovely Bimbos Chatter!

@ Jeanette  + Susanne: Enjoy your Nailpolish Hauls. I can't wait to see your Swatches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had a really rough Day at work today. I'm glad I'm back at Home now!
The Swineflu arrived at my Kindergarden. We have one ill child, I hope it we won't get more! And I'm still unsure about the Injection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Susanne + Jeanette did you get an Injection?! 

Hope everyone is having a great Day/Evening, wherever you are


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Hello my lovely Bimbos Chatter!

@ Jeanette  + Susanne: Enjoy your Nailpolish Hauls. I can't wait to see your Swatches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had a really rough Day at work today. I'm glad I'm back at Home now!_

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_The Swineflu arrived at my Kindergarden. We have one ill child, I hope it we won't get more! And I'm still unsure about the Injection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Susanne + Jeanette did you get an Injection?! *

Hope everyone is having a great Day/Evening, wherever you are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No not yet. I am still unsure about it. One reason is that then I to visit the doctor in the flu season to get my shot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Plus the doc of my mum today didn't recommended it yet to her. 
Hasn't our health minister recommended to rather get the regular annual flu shot because the regular flu season is more dangerous now? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am so unsure about the swine flu shot.


----------



## Yagmur (Nov 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_No not yet. I am still unsure about it. Once reason is that then I to visit the doctor in the flu season to get my shot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Plus the doc of my mum today didn't recommended it yet to her. 
Hasn't our health minister recommended to rather get the regular annual flu shot because the regular flu season is more dangerous now? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am so unsure about the swine flu shot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Same here! My Doctor & Pharmacist didn't recommended it to me. On the one hand I don't want to get the Injection, but on the other hand I do get in contact with the Swine Flu because of my work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Really?! I didn't hear anything about that! Is it really better to get the regular flu shot?! I've got the regular flu injection one time and I didn't liked it. After that I was sick for 2 weeks!

*Sally you're in the medicine. What do you think about the injection?!*


----------



## Face2Mac (Nov 4, 2009)

In America, there are two injections for swine flu. One that has mercury in it, and one that does not for pregnant women. In the the past two weeks, 200 people have reported complications but 1,000 have died from the actual flu. 

So I am definitely getting the shot, better safe and minor complication than the full-out flu. But I am scared of the injection but more scared of flu.

Also, there is a shortage of shots. So the only people who are getting the shot are small children and pregnant women.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 4, 2009)

Yagmur i do hope you'll be ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 try not to worry about it or you'll make yourself ill that way!

and i never knew that there were 2 types of emerald sparkle!! i bought it in my last haul (a single bottle rather than in the set). what are the differences in formula?  i hope my transdesign order arrives as quick as yours does!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and Miss QQ i think the minimising chatter was a knock on effect form the 'talk to me thread'.


----------



## banana1234 (Nov 4, 2009)

i wish tish would come back, i miss her, she used to make me laugh


----------



## pdtb050606 (Nov 4, 2009)

The H1N1 shot I got yesterday was not preservative free..the nurse said that was not available to them yet and it was still safe for pregnant women.


----------



## Face2Mac (Nov 4, 2009)

^^yeah, I heard both were safe.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Nov 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Same here! My Doctor & Pharmacist didn't recommended it to me. On the one hand I don't want to get the Injection, but on the other hand I do get in contact with the Swine Flu because of my work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Really?! I didn't hear anything about that! Is it really better to get the regular flu shot?! I've got the regular flu injection one time and I didn't liked it. After that I was sick for 2 weeks!

*Sally you're in the medicine. What do you think about the injection?!*_

 
it could be good if you know that you are going to be around it alot. i personally choose not to get both the H1N1 shot, or the flu injection (even though it is free for me), as i prefer not to put it into my body. just my thing. if i get it, my body will take the natural cause and fight.
but i think its a good idea for pregnant women - we had a few nasty cases in my hospital where some ladies caught it, and they had to have a c-section, even though they were 25-30 weeks along. keep safe pamela!

how is everyone! good to see everyone back! i went and checked out the holiday collection today - i only picked up devil may care (spelling) MES, the purple is gorgeous! have put superdupernatural MB and midnight madness MES on hold for me to think about. have resisted the cremesheen glasses! but its a great collection, i just wish i had the money to splash.

have also started up a happy aquarium on facebook - soooo addictive!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm wondering how strong the impact of H1N1 will be on us in tropical Asia this winter. The first round in May was shocking but relatively copeable. I work in the healthcare industry but am not located in a healthcare institution. We have been "encouraged" to take seasonal flu jabs all the time, but I'm hoping I don't have to take the H1N1 jab since it is quite limited in supply and should be reserved for people who are more in need. Anyway, we never had much casulty for the seasonal flu because we are in the tropics so I don't want to take the seasonal flu jab. 

Sorry Lou, what is the 'talk to me thread'?


----------



## Camnagem (Nov 5, 2009)

All the H1N1 injection talk freaks me out a bit.  I'm not sure what to do about it!  My doctor is pushing the decision back onto me and doesn't even have an opinion on it...what's up with that? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Speaking of healthcare stuff, are any of you in nursing by chance?  I'm considering making a huge life change and going back to school to become a nurse.  It's something I've always wanted to do, and my life is searching for purpose lately.  I feel this overwhelming desire to do something positive/helpful for other people on a day to day basis...I need to do something!

Anyway, I have millions of questions and there's almost too much information to take in on the internet.  If any of you are in the field, I'd love to talk your ear off a bit in PM's (if you don't mind of course!).

I hope everyone is doing well, all of the nail polish sounds wonderful!!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_
I had a really rough Day at work today. I'm glad I'm back at Home now!
The Swineflu arrived at my Kindergarden. We have one ill child, I hope it we won't get more! And I'm still unsure about the Injection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Susanne + Jeanette did you get an Injection?! 
* _

 
I am really not sure!! My opinion about the injection changes every day at the moment. I want to talk to my boss if we teachers have to get the injection - I am afraid of possible side effects to be honest.





Yagmur, I hope you can manage it at your kindergarden!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_ 
Sorry Lou, what is the 'talk to me thread'?_

 
Long story short told:

There were members on specktra who complained about private chatter, a rude tone and product enabling in the discussion threads. It was a long and heated discussion, not everything said was nice.

I am so glad things have been calmed down right now - and some of us have decided to have the private chatter here in the bimbo thread!


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 5, 2009)

^^ Thank you. I'm glad I can chat at the bimbo thread.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 5, 2009)

yep, that's why i come here to ramble on and one now! aren't you ladies lucky! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the road is still closed outside my shop and we've been stupidly quiet this week because of it and i don't think i'm gonna hit my sales target which is not good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's very cold here too which is not making me happy! i just want to be snuggled up in bed with my big blanket rather than at work right now.

i also bit the inside of my mouth and it really hurts! how? i've no idea!


----------



## Yagmur (Nov 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_Yagmur i do hope you'll be ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 try not to worry about it or you'll make yourself ill that way!_

 
Thank you, Lou. I don't worry to much, but all this hysteria here in the media makes me crazy...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_i wish tish would come back, i miss her, she used to make me laugh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
True! I miss her as well!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_it could be good if you know that you are going to be around it alot. i personally choose not to get both the H1N1 shot, or the flu injection (even though it is free for me), as *i prefer not to put it into my body. just my thing. if i get it, my body will take the natural cause and fight.*
but i think its a good idea for pregnant women - we had a few nasty cases in my hospital where some ladies caught it, and they had to have a c-section, even though they were 25-30 weeks along. keep safe pamela!_

 
That's exactly what I think and how I feel. At least I hope so... 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I am really not sure!! My opinion about the injection changes every day at the moment. I want to talk to my boss if we teachers have to get the injection - *I am afraid of possible side effects to be honest.*





Yagmur, I hope you can manage it at your kindergarden!_

 
Same here!!! We don't know what the possible side effects are. That's one point, why I'm against the Injection.

Unfortunately we have got more reports about Kids with Swine Flu in my Kindergarden. They even want to cancel the lantern festival next week


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 5, 2009)

oh my goodness!! i love my kitties so much but Dylan is driving me insane tonight. he keeps jumping onto the ps3 and then on the tv stand and keep threatening to jump on top of my very expencive tv. and everytime i tell him off he jumps down, hides under the bed and then as soon as i look away he's back on the ps3 again!! what the heck?! any ideas on how to punish a kitty without being cruel? i once tried spraying him lightly with a water bottle but he likes water so he thought that was great! 

i think it's his breed that makes him so attention seeking. but he has so many toys, gets played with for ages... i have to chill sometimes! but i feel like he only jumps on the tv stuff because he wants my attention agian


----------



## Susanne (Nov 5, 2009)

Aww... I still miss my cat


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Aww... I still miss my cat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Aww... I still miss my cat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 i love your little picture of your kitty Susanne... looks like a cuddly teddy bear. but remember you did what was best for your kitty.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_









_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_





 i love your little picture of your kitty Susanne... looks like a cuddly teddy bear. but remember you did what was best for your kitty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you both!


----------



## panther27 (Nov 5, 2009)

Susanne,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I know it's terrible.I know just how you feel


----------



## banana1234 (Nov 5, 2009)

losing pets is so hard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





i have no idea what to say about your cat problems lou!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_Susanne,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I know it's terrible.I know just how you feel
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 I know. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_





 losing pets is so hard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
Yes, it is.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 6, 2009)

i hope you're feeling a little more upbeat today Susanne, sorry if i made you sad by bringing up the subject of pets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







last night me and nick watched paranormal activity - freakiest film i have ever seen. it scared me so much that i woke up the early hours of the morning and could not sleep, nick woke up scared too! so at 3am we were too scared to sleep so put a simpsons dvd on and fell asleep watching that! seriously though if you are scared of ghosty things do not watch the film! it's not good!

so today at work i am very tired but am looking forward to my mac arriving! wooo hoo!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i hope you're feeling a little more upbeat today Susanne, sorry if i made you sad by bringing up the subject of pets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_

 
No, that's ok! One of my students asked me today: Have you got a pet? It is hard but I had to tell the truth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But..... I got my n/p today!! Thank you, Jeanette!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Essie Mint Candy Apple and Mink Muffs 
OPI Dear Santa and Black Onyx

Dear Santa is sooo pretty!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I love both Essies!!
The black one is gorgeous as well. It is black, but I love black n/p at the moment for going out with smokey eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a great weekend you all! 
Maybe I can get my first Dark Cherry Chocolate Latte tomorrow??


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 6, 2009)

i'm hoping my mint candy apple and transdesign haul will come either saturday or monday! i can't wiat to play with them!

and my mac goodies came today! love everything that i got! yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







still at work and quite fed up today. somebody wrote a complaint letter to about me - best bit was that he's not even my customer - or even bought anything from one of our shops! i told him i couldn't help him and he didn't like it so decided writring a snotty letter would help him!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Susanne I am glad that you could pick up your nailpolishes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My day was awful and I am glad that it is weekend now. Though I have to take care of some things on the weekend I am just glad that this week is finally over.


----------



## Face2Mac (Nov 6, 2009)

^^Feel Better.


----------



## nunu (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi everyone! Happy Friday!

I checked out Magic Mirth and Mischief today! Didn't buy as much as i thought i would so that's good!

I got:
Midnight Madness and Mayhem MES
Both MB's
Jingle Jangle DZ

I really didn't like the eyeshadow palettes, i don't know why! I was hoping to buy 2 but when i saw them, they weren't very interesting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jeanette


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_^^Feel Better._

 





 Thank you!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Hi everyone! Happy Friday!

I checked out Magic Mirth and Mischief today! Didn't buy as much as i thought i would so that's good!

I got:
Midnight Madness and Mayhem MES
*Both MB's*
Jingle Jangle DZ_

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I really didn't like the eyeshadow palettes, i don't know why! I was hoping to buy 2 but when i saw them, they weren't very interesting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jeanette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Were the colors of the e/s palettes just blah or were they too dupeable?


----------



## nunu (Nov 6, 2009)

They were blah and dupeable.

Like the purple palette reminded me of the pandamonium quad.
The warm has a colour the same as sumptious olive. And i only like that bottom row.

I feel the smokey palette of 07 and 08 are SO much nicer,

The cool was okayish..i like the blue in the middle of it but that's it.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Nov 6, 2009)

Happy FRIDAY dolls! 

I had fun last night with my brother. We went to a Irish Pub downtown and had a couple beers. The fish & chips were sooo yummy! Fried food & beer cured my migraine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am going to the fish store today, see if there is anything cool enough to buy. I have to be good though, my stylist is putting more blonde and we are doing clip-in extensions for $100. I am kinda bummed, since my hair is too short to do a whole head without it looking like a mullet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So I can only wear them for a pony. I guess slowly I will get more hair as my own starts to grow longer.

Sunday night I go to a 'Advance Makeup' Studio Talk at my local MAC store. I got signed up when I got the pigment sets. 
I had to buy a $50 gift card & I was told there was only going to be like 10-15 people would be there. 
I have been to one that my local Nordies had, it was just basic, from what I remember. 
I hope they have the 15 pan palette on Sunday, I am craving a depot session!

Btw, I love my pigment sets! I am not a huge pigment lover, but I do like the charms. 
The Warm set was the only one that didn't WOW me, so it's going to a friend. But, the Cool & Smokey are awesome. I did a look if you haven't seen it in the FOTD section with Grape and Fuchsia pigments. YUMMY! 
I will be doing a look with the Smokey set today, so keep your eyes peeled!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Hi everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Susanne I am glad that you could pick up your nailpolishes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My day was awful and I am glad that it is weekend now. Though I have to take care of some things on the weekend I am just glad that this week is finally over. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 it can only get better.


----------



## banana1234 (Nov 6, 2009)

i found i liked like one or two colours from each palette, which was not enough to justify getting any of them! so i didnt, there's one colour in the sorcerous palette that i have never seen anything like before, and i almost bought it, but £29.50 just for one colour!? no way!


----------



## banana1234 (Nov 6, 2009)

oh i did get
suprise me l/s (b2m)
conjure up MB
the eye brush set
devil may care mes
blue sourcery mes
and the buff and line brush set

i didnt look when she told me the total!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_






 it can only get better._

 





 Jeanette


----------



## nunu (Nov 6, 2009)

i love superduper natural!! I'm glad i was talked into it!!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Nov 6, 2009)

Jeanette it'll get better hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Nunu, isn't it GORGEOUS! I think it's my fave blush.

Well, I am off to get my hair done! be back soon...


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_i love superduper natural!! I'm glad i was talked into it!!_

 
me too! isn't it the perfect peachy glow?!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 6, 2009)

I prefer more pink, raspberry or plum blush at the moment


----------



## nunu (Nov 6, 2009)

Allison, make sure you show us your new hair!!
Have fun!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I prefer more pink, raspberry or plum blush at the moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
At the moment? You always do! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I am curious about your new hair too Allison! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got some lovely MAC treat today too. Conjure Up and Superduper Natural arrived yaaay! Plus the d/c pro blush Dirty Plum and China Glaze's Fortune Teller. The package made my day today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that started so horrible in the morning.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_*At the moment? You always do!*








I am curious about your new hair too Allison! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got some lovely MAC treat today too. Conjure Up and Superduper Natural arrived yaaay! Plus the d/c pro blush Dirty Plum and China Glaze's Fortune Teller. The package made my day today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that started so horrible in the morning._

 






Enjoy your new goodies!!


----------



## nunu (Nov 6, 2009)

Jeanette you got both blushes too!! Great


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Jeanette you got both blushes too!! Great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 











They are so gorgeous.


----------



## Camnagem (Nov 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_My day was awful and I am glad that it is weekend now. Though I have to take care of some things on the weekend I am just glad that this week is finally over. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Lots of hugs and support sent your way!  It can only get better from here, and I see you got a MACkage today (MAC + package...lol, yeah, I'm that big of a nerd) and that always cheers me up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_i love superduper natural!! I'm glad i was talked into it!!_

 
Poop!  I'm still trying to wait until late November for the MB's. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Jeanette it'll get better hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Nunu, isn't it GORGEOUS! I think it's my fave blush.

Well, I am off to get my hair done! be back soon..._

 
Double poop! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't wait to see your hair!!  I always love what you come up with.  I wish you could do mine, it needs a change!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks ladies! It was fun today at the salon, I decided to go with fusion on the front of my hair & she is making me a clip in for the back when I want to wear a pony. 
My hair is still a bit too brassy in certain pieces. But in these pictures the flash made it look 100x worse! I will be going back in to tone it in another week.


----------



## Face2Mac (Nov 7, 2009)

:cough: Tish and I told ya'll SDN is the bestest blush they have put out in a while. Totally works for every skintone, which is a rare occasion.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Thanks ladies! It was fun today at the salon, I decided to go with fusion on the front of my hair & she is making me a clip in for the back when I want to wear a pony. 
My hair is still a bit too brassy in certain pieces. But in these pictures the flash made it look 100x worse! I will be going back in to tone it in another week.




_

 
i really like it hun and i like the cut! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and can i add that your skin is freaking amazing?!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_:cough: Tish and I told ya'll SDN is the bestest blush they have put out in a while. Totally works for every skintone, which is a rare occasion._

 
You are not trying to talk me into a backup... right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j/k  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Camnagem* 

 
_Lots of hugs and support sent your way!  It can only get better from here, and I see you got a MACkage today (MAC + package...lol, yeah, I'm that big of a nerd) and that always cheers me up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MACkage.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Camnagem* 

 
_Poop!  I'm still trying to wait until late November for the MB's. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Good luck! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i really like it hun and i like the cut! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and can i add that your skin is freaking amazing?!_

 









Good morning everyone! It is raining and supposed to rain all weekend here. I need to make a strong coffee now to not fall asleep on the keyboard.


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 7, 2009)

^^ Good morning. I'm glad you feel better. Enjoy your new goodies! I managed to pass both MBs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I went for a swim before lunch and it was cold but I felt refreshed. It made me feel better after a stressful week at work. It has been raining quite a lot lately and I think from December to February, I will not be able to swim because it will be rainy, windy and cold. 

I'm watching Spiderman-3 on cable now. Spidey


----------



## Susanne (Nov 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_
I went for a swim before lunch and it was cold but I felt refreshed. It made me feel better after a stressful week at work. It has been raining quite a lot lately and I think from December to February, I will not be able to swim because it will be rainy, windy and cold. 
_

 
Hello Bimbos!

I have been awake early today and I am still working for school at home. There is still a lot to do!

But I will go swimming with my boyfriend this afternoon as well and relax a bit. Then we will go out for dinner and after it I want to enjoy a Dark Cherry Chocolatte Latte. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sounds good, so I am still motivated to work here


----------



## nunu (Nov 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Thanks ladies! It was fun today at the salon, I decided to go with fusion on the front of my hair & she is making me a clip in for the back when I want to wear a pony. 
My hair is still a bit too brassy in certain pieces. But in these pictures the flash made it look 100x worse! I will be going back in to tone it in another week.




_

 
Allison, you are so beautiful seriosuly!!!!! I can't stop staring at you!!

Hello Jeanette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Susanne, hope you have an amazing day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm going to stay home today and do some uni work
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But it's okay because i went to MAC yesterday and had Friday to do what i want


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 7, 2009)

Have a wonderful day Susanne! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Allison, you are so beautiful seriosuly!!!!! I can't stop staring at you!!

Hello Jeanette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Susanne, hope you have an amazing day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm going to stay home today and do some uni work
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But it's okay because i went to MAC yesterday and had Friday to do what i want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
Hello Nora! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







My Saturday is pretty quiet. Just laundry and now spending some time online. I had a pretty bad headache this morning and it took so long till the meds worked but luckily they are gone now.


----------



## nunu (Nov 7, 2009)

Awwwwwww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm glad it's going away


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Now I have to postpone my weekend evening wine to tomorrow though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lou has your transdesign order arrived yet? I can't wait till the new China Glaze collection with the blue glitter nailpolish comes out.


----------



## nunu (Nov 7, 2009)

Where can UK girls buy china glaze nail polishes from online??


----------



## clslvr6spd (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks dolls! you are all too kind!

Jeanette, enjoy that wine and rain girl!

I am going to get ready and go to the mall here in a bit. H&M is calling my name, lol!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Where can UK girls buy china glaze nail polishes from online??_

 
trabnsdesign.com is where i get mine! cheap shipping and great service!

and no Jeanette, my order didn't arrive today so i bet it comes monday. and they have the cg glitters on transdesign! in a different tab on the cg page! i had to hunt for them because it was well hidden! i have atlantis (blue glitter) in my order!!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 7, 2009)

Allison - your new hair is gorgeous!!

Hi Bimbos! We had a great afternoon and evening. But I have eaten too much


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Allison - your new hair is gorgeous!!

Hi Bimbos! We had a great afternoon and evening. But I have eaten too much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
oh dear! what have you eaten? was it good?!  i had more of the cheesecake nick bought for me. on monday though i am getting my bum in gear and am going to loose weight once again. i try not to get depressed about the way i look but recently i look in the mirror and feel like crying. i think i have a pretty face but what lets it down is the fact i have a double chin and chubby cheeks. and i've never been happy with my body because i feel like a baloon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but if i diet until christmas, then have a week off, then go back on it so that i loose another 2 stone by may next year. so i want to loose 1 stone between now and christmas eve.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_oh dear! what have you eaten? was it good?!_

 
We were at the best Chinese All You Can Eat I know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And as a finish I had a Dark Cherry Chocolate Latte from Starbucks... this was just for the joy of it!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_  i had more of the cheesecake nick bought for me. on monday though i am getting my bum in gear and am going to loose weight once again. i try not to get depressed about the way i look but recently i look in the mirror and feel like crying. i think i have a pretty face but what lets it down is the fact i have a double chin and chubby cheeks. and i've never been happy with my body because i feel like a baloon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but if i diet until christmas, then have a week off, then go back on it so that i loose another 2 stone by may next year. so i want to loose 1 stone between now and christmas eve._

 
Please, don't stress yourself!!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 7, 2009)

thanks sweetie. i know i'm being silly. i think i'm just over worked and stressed and i always start picking at myself when i'm unhappy.  but i will be dieting and also need to do more exercise. just not sure what to do. i like dancing but not keen on running... maybe i should get a cross trainer. i had one years ago but it broke. i used to go on it for an hour and watch some tv while on it!


----------



## nunu (Nov 7, 2009)

Lou: Don't stress yourself out. I know we can't help but see the negative side and we tend to let ourselves down a lot.

Why don't you focus on your postive/best qualities? It's going to make you feel better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't beat yourself down, you are a lovely person.


----------



## MissCrystal (Nov 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_oh dear! what have you eaten? was it good?! i had more of the cheesecake nick bought for me. on monday though i am getting my bum in gear and am going to loose weight once again. i try not to get depressed about the way i look but recently i look in the mirror and feel like crying. i think i have a pretty face but what lets it down is the fact i have a double chin and chubby cheeks. and i've never been happy with my body because i feel like a baloon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but if i diet until christmas, then have a week off, then go back on it so that i loose another 2 stone by may next year. so i want to loose 1 stone between now and christmas eve._

 

please don't feel that way


----------



## Nzsallyb (Nov 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_





 thanks sweetie. i know i'm being silly. i think i'm just over worked and stressed and i always start picking at myself when i'm unhappy. but i will be dieting and also need to do more exercise. just not sure what to do. i like dancing but not keen on running... maybe i should get a cross trainer. i had one years ago but it broke. i used to go on it for an hour and watch some tv while on it!_

 
dont stress lou. i hate running too, so what i do on the treadmill is walk up the steepest incline i can get it at - still does the trick, but not as boring-ish

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Lou: Don't stress yourself out. I know we can't help but see the negative side and we tend to let ourselves down a lot.

Why don't you focus on your postive/best qualities? It's going to make you feel better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't beat yourself down, you are a lovely person._

 
i totally agree!


i hope everyone is well - boo hoo, nearly the end of the weekend for me. but next week is a short week, as i will get friday off as it's my cities public holiday. we have a big agricultural and farming show on friday, so i am looking forwards to seeing all the farm animals and the shows.


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 7, 2009)

Happy Saturday everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lou I hope that you know that you are beautiful and don't get too down on yourself.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allison I love your hair!!  And I agree that your skin is amazing!

Jeanette I hope that things are going better for you.  I miss talking with you!

Hi to all of the other bimbos!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Nov 8, 2009)

Lou, doll, you're gorgeous! Don't beat yourself up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Another boring night at the Ali & J household. Watching UFC fights & farting around the net. What are you all up to?

Thanks for all the nice comments. I swear SFF & SFP makes my sking look amazing! I really don't use any fance face products. I use VAE & VATM 3x a week or at least I try to. I also use targets off brand for Oil of Olay face moisturizer with SPF. I need to get some wrinkle cream for my forhead. When I was a younger I tanned my face, boy do I regret it that now!

I think I need to add more front extension pieces, I don't know if it look natural enough or I am just being OCD about my hair again!? Ladies your honest input would be great!


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 8, 2009)

Allison does SFP mean Studio Fix Powder?  I should know that by now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Can I ask what brush you use to apply your foundation?


----------



## clslvr6spd (Nov 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Allison does SFP mean Studio Fix Powder?  I should know that by now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Can I ask what brush you use to apply your foundation?_

 
Yeah, Studio Fix Powder. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I use the 190. I don't think there is much love for that brush, but I have grown to love it!


----------



## Camnagem (Nov 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_



_

 
I LOVE the new hair!  Your skin looks amazing and I'm stealing your brows...yep, stealing.  It's ok though, you're so beautiful you don't need them anyways! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend!  College football get together for the hubby and I today, Pro football party tomorrow (at our house this week which means we can both have a few drinks, yay!).

Hugs to you Lou, I completely know how you feel.  Someone once told me "The "flaws" we see in ourselves are seen with our eyes only, the rest of the world remains blind unless we give them a reason to see."  I thought that was amazing and I just had to share with you.  Remember you're beautiful, inside and out.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Nov 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Yeah, Studio Fix Powder. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I use the 190. I don't think there is much love for that brush, but I have grown to love it!_

 
i too love the 190 brush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i have decided that i am not going to buy SDN MB, as i just picked up so ceylon msf, for nearly half the retail in NZ! i cannot wait to get it


----------



## clslvr6spd (Nov 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Camnagem* 

 
_I LOVE the new hair!  Your skin looks amazing and I'm stealing your brows...yep, stealing.  It's ok though, you're so beautiful you don't need them anyways! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend!  College football get together for the hubby and I today, Pro football party tomorrow (at our house this week which means we can both have a few drinks, yay!)._

 
Hahaha, maybe miracle grow will work for me if you do that?!

Yea, I watched the Oregon & the Cal game today. Football all day tomorrow. Then my usual Monday Night Football bbq. Beer and Tri-Tip, can't go wrong! Maybe some wine too...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_i too love the 190 brush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Glad I am not the only one.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 8, 2009)

thanks ladies. i'm feelingmore positive today. i'm not going to think of it as a hardcore diet. i'm just thinking of it as a way of improving myself and getting healthier.  hubby gave me a good talking to last night too which made me feel a bit better! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




me and hubby are thinking of going to the cinema today to see fantastic mr fox. i loved the book but not sure about the film...


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 8, 2009)

Good morning everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Katie: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lou you are beautiful and I am glad that you are feeling better today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today I have some stuff to do but the rest of the day I will relax. I am still so tired.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 8, 2009)

Good morning!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi Susanne! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today I applied Essie Matte About You over Fortune Teller and I love love love it! *adores her Scrangie style FT manicure*


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 8, 2009)

i really hope my order of polishes arrives tommrow! then i can spend my day off on tuesday playing with them all!  not sure what i'm most excited about getting - merry midnight, mint candy apple or atlantis! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




me and hubby are not going to the cinema today. we've been for a nice walk around the villiage we live in. and now he's playing the pc game that i bought him as a pressie. so i guess he'll be doing that for an hour or so! but he's promised me we will start watching smallville season 8 on dvd this afternoon! he got it me as a birthday pressie and i missed the series on tv so need to know what happens next! any other smallville fans here??


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 8, 2009)

Hello beauties!  I have been so busy with work (so much I am even working on the weekend these days) so not much time for chatting on Specktra.

I hope you are all well - I am getting ready to go out for a walk and then after will reward myself with a nonfat latte from Starbucks - my favourite.


----------



## MissCrystal (Nov 8, 2009)

i had a gingerbread lattle last night it was so good. I've been off from school for awhile trying to figure what to do next, looks like i need to go back to school so i can further my crim diploma and get a better job so i can buy more mac lol .... 

With that being said im going to watch the little mermaid today and 101 dalmations its been such a long time since i've seen them, i think i was like 6 or 7. I really hope this collection gets confirmed i'm going crazy thinking about it, last night i couldn't sleep and i was thinking about it .. yes im sad like that lol.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissCrystal* 

 
_i had a gingerbread lattle last night it was so good. I've been off from school for awhile trying to figure what to do next, looks like i need to go back to school so i can further my crim diploma and get a better job so i can buy more mac lol .... 

With that being said im going to watch the little mermaid today and 101 dalmations its been such a long time since i've seen them, i think i was like 6 or 7. I really hope this collection gets confirmed i'm going crazy thinking about it, last night i couldn't sleep and i was thinking about it .. yes im sad like that lol._

 
you're not sad! me and hubby have been watching lots of disney recently (he bought me lots for my b day) and i keep looking at the villains and thinking of awsome colours and things mac could do!! you've no idea how badly i want a jafar palette! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




enjoy your film watching hun!


----------



## MissCrystal (Nov 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_you're not sad! me and hubby have been watching lots of disney recently (he bought me lots for my b day) and i keep looking at the villains and thinking of awsome colours and things mac could do!! you've no idea how badly i want a jafar palette! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




enjoy your film watching hun!_

 

thanks


----------



## Susanne (Nov 9, 2009)

Look, girls, there will be two new n/p collections for spring 2010 that I like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Polish Pixie: OPI Alice in Wonderland

Body and Soul: Color Wheel of China Glaze Wizard of Ooh Ahz Returns

I think I have finished with the fall/winter n/p collections now and will wait until we get the new spring collections!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 9, 2009)

good morning bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i hope you all enjoyed your weekends!


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 9, 2009)

I didn't get my toffee nut latte on Saturday as my stomach wasn't feeling that fantastic that day. I may share a peppermint mocha with my mum this weekend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Susanne, I see that you have become a big n/p fan! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My Sephora store just started selling OPI and I tried on the testers and painted my fingernails with nine different colours. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They don't have the full line there, just the best sellers and the matte colours.


----------



## Moxy (Nov 9, 2009)

Hello everyone! I'm back at home now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You guys have chatted up so many pages and I'm too tired to go through all, I'm so sorry for not commenting on the stuff you wrote 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I did manage to have a nice little haul at MAC yesterday, and I was quite successful - as you may know know, the airports have a tax free shops so i got everything with -15% discount AND they had stuff from previous collections, so I got

*NAKED HONEY SKIN SALVE*







*Push the edge pigment* (the lovely dark purple one from MAC LE)
*Dazzlelash mascara* (WOW?! seriously guys, my lashes go wa wa woom, i think it beats my 2 faves which are Rimmel sexy curves and Lash Stilleto)
*Lucky number nailpolish* (from MMM, it looks lovely silvery pink)
*190 brush* (had the se edition, loved it, love this one even more)
*165 brush *
*Studio Sculpt foundation* (yep, i actually got it...realized it wasnt this that broke me out last winter. What's even stranger is that this was a perfect match in NC25 and all the rest of my foundations were NC20)

AND! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*HAMSTERGLASS*








 I got just one but maybe I'll buy another one from Ebay next month with next paycheck, i love this baby so much!

I went to Starbucks afterwards, that Vanilla Latte was so well earned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Again I love you all, I promise I will be more present from now on, at least in this thread (which contains all the loveliest chicks anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Susanne (Nov 9, 2009)

Yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the Bimbo thread!

I am so glad you all could enjoy your Starbucks coffees the last weekend. 

And yes, I have become a huge n/p fan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My fave brand is OPI for sure, but China Glaze, Essie and Sephora for OPI have great colours as well.

Oh, Jeanette is here as well: And Zoya!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I am so glad we have the possibility to order online worldwide!

Moxy, awesome haul! I bought Hamsterglass as well, my first one.

It will be my boyfriend's birthday tomorrow, I really look forward to it! 
I am going to have school until 4 PM and we have decided to celebrate at home. We will make raclette at home with his brother, his brother's girlfriend and a few friends.

Have a great new week you all!


----------



## Moxy (Nov 9, 2009)

Susanne, how do you like the hamsterglass? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Word, ZOYA is fab!!!!!! I also love OPI, China glaze, Essie, even some MAC ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Oh and they had all the holiday stuff there and they all looked pretty, but nothing yelled PICK ME!!! to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Apart from Boybait! It's all very pretty though, so I'm sure so many people will spend tons for it


----------



## Susanne (Nov 9, 2009)

The Hamsterglass is awesome! The perfect nude gloss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am glad I got it!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 9, 2009)

Great haul, Moxy! Enjoy!

Susanne, I had to google what raclette is and it sounds very delicious! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have fun tomorrow!


----------



## Moxy (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was going to buy GHD but then I spent the money on MAC...next month I guess if I work enough this month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Liam bought me Sims 3, he said he knows how much I like to play house and now I can do it on a computer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bless him


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 9, 2009)

What's GHD?

Liam is so sweet! I have Sims 3 too. I played it for a while but haven't played for a month already. It's quite entertaining if you don't get overwhelmed and try to control and achieve everything.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_What's GHD?

Liam is so sweet! I have Sims 3 too. I played it for a while but haven't played for a month already. It's quite entertaining if you don't get overwhelmed and try to control and achieve everything._

 
Ghd's are the hair straighteners which are quite popular... in the uk they are anyways! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and that was very sweet of Liam getting you the game Moxy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hope you had a fab time and you hauled some great stuff!

Susanne i hope your boyfriend has a very special day tommorow and that you have fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my healthy eating has gone very well so far today


----------



## Moxy (Nov 9, 2009)

Yeah GHDs are renowned to be one of the best hair straighteners on the market! And if you have a bush of a hair like me, your hair starts to fantasize about GHD in a naughty way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 My current flat irons is from Italian company called Ga.Ma and they're 4 years old now and they make my hair straight for a few hours, and then the bushiness comes back :S So I need to invest in something both good and that will last me a while.

We hoped Sims 3 would have pets cuz we wanted to get cats but there's none 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope there's a pet expansion? I do love it so far, I have a girlie called Lily Shroom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Always loved that name and i love mushrooms, but shroom sounds less like fungi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (and there's shroom e/s too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Nzsallyb (Nov 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_good morning bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i hope you all enjoyed your weekends!_

 
hehe its now tuesday morning here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Yeah GHDs are renowned to be one of the best hair straighteners on the market! And if you have a bush of a hair like me, your hair starts to fantasize about GHD in a naughty way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My current flat irons is from Italian company called Ga.Ma and they're 4 years old now and they make my hair straight for a few hours, and then the bushiness comes back :S So I need to invest in something both good and that will last me a while.
_

 
Moxy! youre back! i love my GHD's, ive had mine for 3 years and they are still great, and i have super thick and long hair.

hope everyone is well. nothing new happening here. the holiday sets come out next week, but i am thinking i would get more of the colour collection

have a great day or night!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_hehe its now tuesday morning here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*Moxy! youre back! i love my GHD's, ive had mine for 3 years and they are still great, and i have super thick and long hair.*

hope everyone is well. nothing new happening here. the holiday sets come out next week, but i am thinking i would get more of the colour collection

have a great day or night!_

 
yeah i have super thick, long and busy hair and ghd's are the only thing that keeps it straight! other brands just don't keep my hair straight for very long!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Nov 9, 2009)

Good Afternoon ladies! 

I have a nasty tension headache, so I have been moving super slow today. I hope it goes away in a few hours, I have to go to the anual Monday Night Football bbq to go to! I want to have fun tonight, I got a bottle of red to go with the tri-tip I am bringing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I went to a Studio Talk last night. Man, those chair were soo uncomfy! My ass felt like Jello when it was over. I spent way to much, but it was on much needed essentials!
My haul:
189
188
217
C-Thru l/g
Strobe Cream
Prep+Prime SPF 50
Night Moth l/l
Lingering b/l
#35 lashes
Painterly Paint Pot

J, was mad when I got home with that much damage! Oh well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have always used Bare Canvas Paint as much main base, I thought I would give Painterly a try since I am sqeezing the last bit of my BC. 
I love my strobe cream, I tried Target's off brand of Oil of Olay moisturizer and meh, I like the glow SC gives me! 
This is also the 1st time I am trying Prep+Prime SPF. I will know by the end of the night tonight if I keep it.
C-Thru is another 1st timer for me, I am gonna try it over some of my darker lipsticks. Looked gorgeous on the model, so I will play with it.
I am going to give the 189 brush a whirl for my foundation, I do love my 190 though.
I just had to get another 217, I need one for my lighter shadows and one for my darker shadows.
I needed a 188 for my mineralize blushes, it's just sooo cute!
Lingering brow pencil is a new one for me as well. I wish they made a fluidline or paint pot that color since I love drawing my brows with it.
So I am hoping I get the same sharp line with Lingering like I do with Dipdown.
Night Moth, has been on my need to buy list for a while. 

I hope you ladies had a great weekend! 

Oh, btw I posted a new FOTD! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Moxy, Hamsterglass is freaking AMAZING! I got 2.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 9, 2009)

you got some great s tuff at studio talk hun! i love c thru gloss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i also want to try prep and prime spf50 so please let me know what you think about it - i want it to take on holiday in may next year because although i don't wear much foundation out in florida i do use a little and think a primer would help create a smoother base and hopefully will make it last a little longer! and the spf is always a good thing!

and the 188 bursh is awesome too! did you enjoy the class other than the rubbish chairs?!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_
Susanne, I had to google what raclette is and it sounds very delicious! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have fun tomorrow!_

 
Thank you!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_Ghd's are the hair straighteners which are quite popular... in the uk they are anyways! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Susanne i hope your boyfriend has a very special day tommorow and that you have fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
Thank you!

Yes, I was looking for the ghd hair straightener as well - they sell it on QVC here - but there is always a bag that wants to be bought first


----------



## Moxy (Nov 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_Moxy! youre back! i love my GHD's, ive had mine for 3 years and they are still great, and i have super thick and long hair._

 
Want want want! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do you have the classic model? The GHD IV? I was considering the GHD Salon styler at first since it has those huge plates, but that would be stupid cuz it wouldnt work for my fringe..

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_My haul:
189
188
217
C-Thru l/g
Strobe Cream
Prep+Prime SPF 50
Night Moth l/l
Lingering b/l
#35 lashes
Painterly Paint Pot

Moxy, Hamsterglass is freaking AMAZING! I got 2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Nice haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It isss, isnt it?! One of these days I'm gonna make a Facebook group for making it permanent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Thank you!

Yes, I was looking for the ghd hair straightener as well - they sell it on QVC here - but there is always a bag that wants to be bought first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 





 That black bag is so bossy!! But you have to have priorities right


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 9, 2009)

GHD = Good Hair Day.  I love that!  I would love a GHD flat iron but can't justify it at the moment.

Hope everyone is doing well!  Work is keeping me so busy I have no time to chat with you all as much as I would like to.....and back to work I go.


----------



## Moxy (Nov 9, 2009)

RACHEL!


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 9, 2009)

Moxy....... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now I really do have to go back to work......


----------



## Nzsallyb (Nov 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_you got some great s tuff at studio talk hun! i love c thru gloss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i also want to try prep and prime spf50 so please let me know what you think about it - i want it to take on holiday in may next year because although i don't wear much foundation out in florida i do use a little and think a primer would help create a smoother base and hopefully will make it last a little longer! and the spf is always a good thing!

and the 188 bursh is awesome too! did you enjoy the class other than the rubbish chairs?!_

 
 i love love love the prep and prime spf50 - it is a million times better than the one without. it soaks up all the oil on your face, and you dont get oily at all (and i am a combo skin). i used it as a sunscreen when i went on holiday to rarotonga just recently, and it was great as a sunscreen - i didnt get oily at all! highly recommend!

i also love lingering for my brows, whether or not i am a blonde or a brunette.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Nov 9, 2009)

argh i cannot decide whether or not to get SDN mb. argh!


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 9, 2009)

Hello Bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Just wanted to pop in and say hi!


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_We hoped Sims 3 would have pets cuz we wanted to get cats but there's none 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope there's a pet expansion? I do love it so far, I have a girlie called Lily Shroom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Always loved that name and i love mushrooms, but shroom sounds less like fungi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (and there's shroom e/s too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 
What a cute name with things you like all put together! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like Lily (both as a name and the flower)and mushrooms too but I don't have the e/s.

I hope there will be a pet expansion too. I've never played the pet in Sims 2.

I like how flat irons can create smooth, straight hair but I'm lazy. My hair is fine and frizzy and wavy at the ends. It is messy right now and most of the times. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, it's so true that there's always something that wants to be bought first. One moment I don't want the buy Sexy Shenanigans because I have too many lipglosses and I dislike the mini-tubes but the next moment, I see the swatches and fall in love with all the colours. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I feel silly.


----------



## panther27 (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi Katie!How are you doin?


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_Hi Katie!How are you doin?_

 
Hi Jess!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am doing good!  Hope that all is well with you.


----------



## panther27 (Nov 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Hi Jess! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am doing good! Hope that all is well with you._

 
I'm doing fine,I adopted a cat from a shelter,he is so cute!He is only 1 year old and really wild.


----------



## MissCrystal (Nov 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_I'm doing fine,I adopted a cat from a shelter,he is so cute!He is only 1 year old and really wild._

 

pics please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (if you can)


i love the sims i want the  season expansion pack it looks like so much more fun with the sims then myself going out and playing in the snow lol


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 10, 2009)

Jessica please post pictures!!  What is his name?


----------



## Susanne (Nov 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_I'm doing fine,I adopted a cat from a shelter,he is so cute!He is only 1 year old and really wild._

 

That is lovely! I was asked if I want to adopt a new cat as well, but I don't feel ready yet.


----------



## Camnagem (Nov 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_It will be my boyfriend's birthday tomorrow, I really look forward to it! 
I am going to have school until 4 PM and we have decided to celebrate at home. We will make raclette at home with his brother, his brother's girlfriend and a few friends._

 
That sounds fun, and totally yummy! Hope you all have a great day!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Liam bought me Sims 3, he said he knows how much I like to play house and now I can do it on a computer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Bless him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aww, that's too cute! I love Sims 3, especially house building/designing...I'm such a gamer dork. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_my healthy eating has gone very well so far today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yay Lou, just take it one day at a time. Hang in there girl, you can do it!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_I'm doing fine,I adopted a cat from a shelter,he is so cute!He is only 1 year old and really wild._

 
I'd love to see pictures too! We adopted a male cat from an abused animal shelter when he was that same age. He had some really terrible behavior problems, some of which he still hasn't been able to stop...but we love him just the same. I'm sure your new little guy is thrilled to have a loving home!

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 10, 2009)

that's awsome that you adopted a shelter kitty, Jess. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and pictures are a must please! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




we got annie from a shelter... there were so many kitties that i wanted to take more than one but nick said no... she was our first kitty so didn't want to take on too much because we didn't know what to expect. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i hope everybody is doing good... don't work too hard Rach! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and thanks for the mini review on p&p spf50 for me Sally! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i am definately going to get it in the new year now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if it helps soaks up oil that's perfect! and i don't mean to enable you but sdn blush really is awesome! i'm a pale girly and even on me it doesn't look too orange - just a fab peachy glow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 speak soon bimbos!


----------



## Moxy (Nov 10, 2009)

Hello Katie!!

KItty pictures please!!

P&P50 is great, i used it today under Sculpt foundation and blot powder and no shine yet after 6 hrs. I dont use it very often, I have quite a lot of primers that I love and like to rotate them.

What I've always wondered is do you guys use your daily moisturizer underneath a primer? I feel like I dont have to in the summer when I get really oily, but in the winter I use both cuz my skin gets dry.


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 10, 2009)

Yes, I always use moisturiser underneath my primer. Sometimes I skip the primer. I'm having breakouts recently and I don't know why. Maybe it is because of stress. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want to see the kitty pics too, Jessica. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I happen to take a pic of a cat today! Here is the pic of the stray cat that lives below my housing block. She is always there and I'm happy whenever I see her. She is very chubby; I believe somebody feeds her regularly. In my country, we have lots of these stray calico cats in all types of colours. Are they common in Europe and the states?


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 10, 2009)

awww! i love the cute stray kitty! i don't see any strays in the villiage where i live but in the city centre where i used to live there were a couple of all black cats that seemed to be strays 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




at least people feed the stray kitty...


----------



## Moxy (Nov 10, 2009)

She is so pretty!!! Yeah in my country we do get cats like that, although the most common one (like in literally every litter that's not a pure breed) is a tiger cat in either brown or grey











edit: EPIC FAIL, look at the size! :S Sorry about that!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 10, 2009)

awww! cuteness overload with the piccies! they make me smile!


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 10, 2009)

Look at the eyes! So cute!


----------



## Face2Mac (Nov 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_What I've always wondered is do you guys use your daily moisturizer underneath a primer? I feel like I dont have to in the summer when I get really oily, but in the winter I use both cuz my skin gets dry._

 
I use a night cream at night and I lightly use a moisturizer in the morning. I let that soak in for at least 20-30 getting ready, than after I use primer let that stay for 5 minute and apply foundation and put P&P Powder (the new one, the white stuff,)  over that.


----------



## MissCrystal (Nov 10, 2009)

if im going be out all day then i usually wear moisturizer and my primer ...



i love these pics !! i adopted a cat and it turned out she was pregnant and had the flu and the adoption place had no idea !! the poor thing was so sick. So she got better and had four kittens, the vet lady had fell in love with the mother (i gave her the name sweetie) so she wanted her and then we gave the other three kittens away to a a good home. Now chubby (the kitten i kept) is 8 years old. Then around 2006 i got another kitten he is the sweetiest thing ever but he follows me around wayy to much, if i go out or go to the shower he waits by the bathroom door for me, and he wants to sleep on my face at night lol he;s so sweet. And the thing is he only purrs with me my mom gets so mad lol ...


----------



## panther27 (Nov 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Jessica please post pictures!! What is his name?_

 
I don't have a camera at the moment
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But when I do,I will definately take pics.
His name is Snook,that is the name he had at the shelter,it is really close to Sneakers,my cat that died
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I feel he was at the shelter at that time for a reason.I saw him on the shelters website,and when I went in,he was sitting behind a door and put his hands on the glass,like he had been waiting for me!He even looks like Sneakers,he's a tuxedo cat,sooo adorable.He has one black puss and one white puss.
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_That is lovely! I was asked if I want to adopt a new cat as well, but I don't feel ready yet._

 
Yeah,I hear you.Take your time,you will know when your ready.
It was hard to adopt,but I just really need a little furry friend.


----------



## panther27 (Nov 10, 2009)

I'd love to see pictures too! We adopted a male cat from an abused animal shelter when he was that same age. He had some really terrible behavior problems, some of which he still hasn't been able to stop...but we love him just the same. I'm sure your new little guy is thrilled to have a loving home!

Hope everyone is doing well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/quote]
That is awesome you adopted him,unfortunatly he was used to being treated terribly,so that's why he has he behavior issues.Sounds like he is adjusting and being well-loved now!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 11, 2009)

I love your kitty pics!!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 11, 2009)

morning bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i havethe dentist in about an hour which is scaring me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's just a check up so hopefully all will be fine! i'm such a whimp!


----------



## bis (Nov 11, 2009)

Moxy, you have the most adorable kitten there! But it reminds me of one of my cats and that makes me a bit sad.. 
In the second picture she poses like a tiger! *roar*


----------



## Moxy (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh Bis i wish!!! It's adorable, but sadly not mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've had a long coffee break with one of my girls today and somehow we ended up deciding we'll try to save up and go to New York in the summer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love it how things like that can happen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Saving up will be the hardest part though.

How's everyone doing? I have to admit it was a gorgeous day here, cold and sunny and we all had flushed cheeks when we came in the coffee shop. I can smell winter coming!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_morning bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i havethe dentist in about an hour which is scaring me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's just a check up so hopefully all will be fine! i'm such a whimp!_

 
I was at the dentist on Monday for a check up - I hope you have survived as well??


----------



## Susanne (Nov 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_
How's everyone doing?_

 
I was at school really long today and look forward now to watch Desperate Housewives and Lipstick Jungle with a friend tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We will have pizza and just enjoy ourselves.

Jeanette, your latest n/p swatches are awesome (Fortune Teller, matte as well and the Essie one). I will go out Friday again and wonder which n/p I should wear.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I was at school really long today and look forward now to watch Desperate Housewives and Lipstick Jungle with a friend tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We will have pizza and just enjoy ourselves.

Jeanette, your latest n/p swatches are awesome (Fortune Teller, matte as well and the Essie one). I will go out Friday again and wonder which n/p I should wear._

 
Thank you hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Maybe a nice fall looking cream shade? We must order together again in a few weeks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hello everyone!


----------



## Moxy (Nov 11, 2009)

ooh i love movie nights with pizza!! 

i've got a busy night ahead, have to translate a whole lot of technical texts, i'm already turning grey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My sis and her hubby are having their honeymoon atm, they went to Sri Lanka and the Maldives for 3 weeks. I cant wait to see the pics!!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Nov 11, 2009)

Ah, the maldives! so nice.
soon i am going to the hairdresser to get my hair done. i am going to go brunette, after the home hair dye went horribly wrong yesterday - silly me!
but brunette is easy to maintain, and i can do brighter (or crazy as my BF calls it) makeup when i have darker hair - doesnt look as trashy lol!

hope everyone is well - its the last day of the week for me, its a public holiday tomorrow yay long weekend.

i am completely consumed by the holiday colour collection, i know want $$$yes nail polish. argh i keep changing my mind


----------



## Moxy (Nov 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_but brunette is easy to maintain, and i can do brighter (or crazy as my BF calls it) makeup when i have darker hair - doesnt look as trashy lol!_

 
So true! Darker hair allows you to do so much with your face! ALso, I find using pinks on my face harder if you're blond. Too much pink can turn you into a miss piggy with a blonde wig!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I was at the dentist on Monday for a check up - I hope you have survived as well?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 






 the dentist was fine thank you very much! no problems but i was told i drink too much tea and that it is starting to stain my teeth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i thought they were really white compared to other peoples! but i said i will cut down to 2 cups a day!

Susanne how was your boyfriends birthday? you all have a good time?

and Sally that's great that you are going brunette too! we expect to see pics hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i had some bad news today - for various reasons me and nick have got to move house... again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lots of stress and money to be spent - so frustrating!


----------



## Moxy (Nov 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i had some bad news today - for various reasons me and nick have got to move house... again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lots of stress and money to be spent - so frustrating!_

 





 so sorry to hear that! at least dylan and annie are gonna have fun when you pack


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_





 so sorry to hear that! at least dylan and annie are gonna have fun when you pack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
cheers hun, yeah they'll be loving jumping in all the boxes and playing with bubblewrap!  but they were all scared when we moved in this place... dylan kept hissing at me which made me sad


----------



## Nzsallyb (Nov 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_





 the dentist was fine thank you very much! no problems but i was told i drink too much tea and that it is starting to stain my teeth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i thought they were really white compared to other peoples! but i said i will cut down to 2 cups a day!

Susanne how was your boyfriends birthday? you all have a good time?

and* Sally that's great that you are going brunette too! we expect to see pics hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

i had some bad news today - for various reasons me and nick have got to move house... again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lots of stress and money to be spent - so frustrating!_

 
ill have to suss out how to post pics lol.

im sorry about you having to move house - i hate it so much, i move flats each year, and for the last two years i have moved around the country every three months for my course

have a good day or night everyone!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_ill have to suss out how to post pics lol.

im sorry about you having to move house - i hate it so much, i move flats each year, *and for the last two years i have moved around the country every three months for my course*

have a good day or night everyone!_

 
wow now i feel silly moaning. that is insane hun!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Nov 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_wow now i feel silly moaning. that is insane hun!_

 
no i understand, moving sucks, especially when you have your roots set down. i just didnt for the last two years lol, just lived on th bare minimum in terms of clothes and other things. 
will talk to you ladies later and let you know how my hair goes, got my appointment now


----------



## panther27 (Nov 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_





 the dentist was fine thank you very much! no problems but i was told i drink too much tea and that it is starting to stain my teeth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i thought they were really white compared to other peoples! but i said i will cut down to 2 cups a day!

Susanne how was your boyfriends birthday? you all have a good time?

and Sally that's great that you are going brunette too! we expect to see pics hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i had some bad news today - for various reasons me and nick have got to move house... again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lots of stress and money to be spent - so frustrating!_

 
Aw,sorry to hear about that!I hope everything goes alright with this move at least.


----------



## banana1234 (Nov 11, 2009)

that kitten is so friggin cute! too cute!! thank you for sharing!! i want to give it a cuddle!! is it a little boy cat or a girl?






 for susanne, i'm sure when u are ready you will give another kitty a lovely home, but only when u are ready


----------



## Nzsallyb (Nov 11, 2009)

woohoo im now a brunette - i love it! i will post a new profile pic once i find my USB cord. makes blushes pop so much! Im wearing devil today (and boy is it super pigmented on my NC15ish skin!), and it looks peachy!
and the hairdresser curled my hair too, so i feel super girly 

hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_soon i am going to the hairdresser to get my hair done. i am going to go brunette, after the home hair dye went horribly wrong yesterday - silly me!
but brunette is easy to maintain, and i can do brighter (or crazy as my BF calls it) makeup when i have darker hair - doesnt look as trashy lol!
_

 
Brunette sounds great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_





 the dentist was fine thank you very much! no problems but i was told i drink too much tea and that it is starting to stain my teeth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i thought they were really white compared to other peoples! but i said i will cut down to 2 cups a day!

Susanne how was your boyfriends birthday? you all have a good time?


i had some bad news today - for various reasons me and nick have got to move house... again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lots of stress and money to be spent - so frustrating!_

 





Yes, we had a good time at my boyfriend's birthday! I had had such a bad day at school before - one of the worst this school year so far I would say - so the birthday was a good way to relax 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lou, I am sorry you have to move again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hop you will get all the help you need!!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 12, 2009)

cheers guys. i feel a bit better today (although didn't get much sleep last night). nothing i can do about things so will just have to wait until the new house is ready for us. the plus side is that the new place is an actual new house which somebody is buying purely to rent out. so at least it'll be nice inside because it's not old!

plus i'm amazed at all the guys at work and their kindness in offering to sort things out for me so i don't have to pay for movers. because the new place is a 10 minute walk from my current place they said even if they have to carry my sofas and walk to the new place they would. so sweet of them! 

sally i can't wiat to see pics of your new hair! sounds lovely! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and susanne i am pleased that the birthday went well... what happened at school though to make it so bad? my mum is a teacher at a secondry school so i can understand how kids can be.  Plus if you work with children with special needs it can be even more stressful.


----------



## Moxy (Nov 12, 2009)

This is gonna be random but boy do my lips love Honey skin salve 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm gonna date my time pre-honey salve and post-honey salve now. 

Those of you who bought it when it came out, are you out of it yet? I feel like I'll go through this like chocolate!!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_This is gonna be random but boy do my lips love Honey skin salve 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm gonna date my time pre-honey salve and post-honey salve now. 

Those of you who bought it when it came out, are you out of it yet? I feel like I'll go through this like chocolate!!_

 

you know i ocmpletely skipped naked honey - although the salve sounded great. pleased you're liking it so much!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Nov 13, 2009)

i skipped naked honey too, apart from buckwheat (and only just realised ive used it once!!!)

just uploaded a new picture of my new hair in my avatar!

i hope everyone is well


----------



## panther27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_i skipped naked honey too, apart from buckwheat (and only just realised ive used it once!!!)

just uploaded a new picture of my new hair in my avatar!

i hope everyone is well_

 
I love your new hair,so pretty!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_ 
just uploaded a new picture of my new hair in my avatar!

i hope everyone is well_

 
Your new hair is so pretty and suits you very well!!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_i skipped naked honey too, apart from buckwheat (and only just realised ive used it once!!!)

just uploaded a new picture of my new hair in my avatar!

i hope everyone is well_

 
your hair looks gorgeous hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope everybody is doing ok, anybody doing anything exciting over the weekend?  I'm working but me and nick may end up going out for a meal on sunday after i finish work


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 13, 2009)

Love your new hair, Sally!

Moxy, I like the Honey skin salve fragrance but I passed the whole collection as well. Glad you love it.

I'm going to the dentist tomorrow. Just a normal polishing and scaling, at least I hope so!


----------



## Moxy (Nov 13, 2009)

SALLY!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Holy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I love it. You look fab!

It's my mum's bday today, I bought her a handbag and a MAC lipstick. Cant wait for her and dad to come home so we go and have dinner at a reaaaally nice restaurant


----------



## Moxy (Nov 13, 2009)

It's my mum;s bday today, and we're off to have dinner! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just made a quick FOTD if anyone is interested! 
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/m...3/#post1817629


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 13, 2009)

you look great in your fotd Moxy! and i hope you all have a fab time at dinner!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi everyone!

Sally I love your new hair!

Have a wonderful time Moxy! Love your FOTD.


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 13, 2009)

Hello Bimbos!  I've very little time for Specktra these days as my work schedule is super intense.   But wanted to say hello and give hugs all around!

Sally - you look fabulous as a brunette!  Just gorgeous.

Moxy - you can't take a bad picture, and happy birthday to your mum!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope everyone is well!

xx


----------



## Susanne (Nov 13, 2009)

Bimbos!

I am really busy at the moment. There is a lot of work for school - also this weekend - but I try to relax a bit as well. Tonight we will go to an event I really look forward to and Monday will be counter time again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a great weekend you all!!


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi Susanne!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi Rachel!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am glad to see you again here!


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Hi Rachel!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am glad to see you again here!_

 
Thanks hon!  Work is cutting into my Specktra time, I am afraid.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am getting here when I can.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Thanks hon!  Work is cutting into my Specktra time, I am afraid.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am getting here when I can._

 
I can understand you! I am on specktra just after waking up in the mornings and before I go to bed in the evenings during the week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Take care!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 13, 2009)

Rach! lovely to see you here butit sucks that you're so busy! i hope you're getting enough relaxation time and it's not all work! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





and i hope you have fun at your event Susanne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ooohh and guess what arrived for me today guys? my transdesign polishes! yay! so i have got the beautiful merry midnight by opi, atlantis, ginger, blue hawian, cords by china glaze and many other pretty colours!


----------



## Moxy (Nov 13, 2009)

You guys, I am so full 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had a lovely turkey steak in a cheese&mushroom sauce and then chocolate pancakes for dessert. 

Rachel i miss you! And my fotd wouldnt be the same if you didnt give me such a generous amount of SS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm so excited I've started saving up for a tattoo, I've been wanting it for years and I've narrowed my pics to 2 last ones, i've had them stored for over a year and still feel as strongly about them as ever. One of these days I'll have to go to the tattoo studio in the city and ask about a price. 

Hope everyone is having a great evening! (or day, depends on where you are
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_You guys, I am so full 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had a lovely turkey steak in a cheese&mushroom sauce and then chocolate pancakes for dessert. 

Rachel i miss you! And my fotd wouldnt be the same if you didnt give me such a generous amount of SS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm so excited I've started saving up for a tattoo, I've been wanting it for years and I've narrowed my pics to 2 last ones, i've had them stored for over a year and still feel as strongly about them as ever. One of these days I'll have to go to the tattoo studio in the city and ask about a price. 

Hope everyone is having a great evening! (or day, depends on where you are
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 
oohh what are the final 2 pics hun? or do you want to keep them secret until you deceide on one to get?  and where on your body would you have it? i love tattoos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pleased your meal was ok!

my evening is going ok. i'm playing with my new nail polish and have decided on using opi merry midnight first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but then after i have swatched all colours on my nails i relaised that i have no nail polish remover! so nick has kindly ran out to the corner shop to buy some before they close!


----------



## Yagmur (Nov 13, 2009)

Hello Bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm so happy that the Bimbo Chat is busyy again. I love to read, what you all do! Even if I'm not writing that much, I do read everything. I'm just too busy these Days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I feel sick since 2 Days, I hope it's not the dreaded swine flu...

I went to the Counter today and looked at the Holiday Collection. But nothing was screaming my name, even Boy Bait and Superduper Natural!!! I saw the Pigment & Lipglass Sets, they're awesome. My MA has put sexy shenanigans + frisky business sets away for me. Because they're having an event at the end of november and I want to get my Makeup done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_i skipped naked honey too, apart from buckwheat (and only just realised ive used it once!!!)

just uploaded a new picture of my new hair in my avatar!

i hope everyone is well_

 
Sally you look gorgeous


----------



## Moxy (Nov 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_oohh what are the final 2 pics hun? or do you want to keep them secret until you deceide on one to get?  and where on your body would you have it? i love tattoos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Do you have any? I've always loved them too, just never had the means to save up, from what I've gathered from my friends, tattoos are quite expensieve here in Slo.
I cant show you the pics, but I can describe them - one is a kitty paw print, surrounded with a heart and the other one is a purple cat. I would put the paw print on my inner wrist and the cat on the shoulder blade. I undoubtedly want both, just cant decide which one to get first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The paw print will be cheaper because of the size, so I suppose I'll go for that.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_I went to the Counter today and looked at the Holiday Collection. But nothing was screaming my name, even Boy Bait and Superduper Natural!!!_

 




ARE YOU SERIOUS? 











 I could only get one hamsterglass, I wish I could get more!!


----------



## Yagmur (Nov 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_




*ARE YOU SERIOUS? *











 I could only get one hamsterglass, I wish I could get more!!_

 





 Maybe it's becausee I feel sick... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was super excited to get it, but it didn't looked special/good on my Lips. Just Blah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Better for me, I have to save Money for other Things


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Do you have any? I've always loved them too, just never had the means to save up, from what I've gathered from my friends, tattoos are quite expensieve here in Slo.
I cant show you the pics, but I can describe them - one is a kitty paw print, surrounded with a heart and the other one is a purple cat. I would put the paw print on my inner wrist and the cat on the shoulder blade. I undoubtedly want both, just cant decide which one to get first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The paw print will be cheaper because of the size, so I suppose I'll go for that._

 

i have 3 tattoos! i have a black and pick shooting star on my left wirst, a pretty yellow, blue and pink butterfly on my right foot and a black japanese symbol which means 'promise' on my right ankle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i want more!! i want to get something else on my foot to go with the butterfly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and yours sound awesome! the kitty paw prink would make a fabulous tattoo and the purple cat on your shoulder would be very cool! i wanted a black kitty done somewhere but can't find a pic that i like enough...

and Yagmur i do hope you feel better soon. and fingers crossed it isn't swine flu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 stay postive hun and try and relax a little. and you are getting the same gloss kits as me! i love frisky and sexy!


----------



## Moxy (Nov 13, 2009)

Lou that's awesome! I love it that you have them in colours! I get so excited everytime I think about it and start imagining it on my arm. I know it's an irreversible "project", but that's why I chose 2 images that couldn't be more me. I know my mum and my sis are gonna be horrified 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but I think dad will find it cool. I'll deal with them later.

BTW is it possible that I'm craving chocolate right now? After such a huge dinner? Silly tummy!!!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 13, 2009)

Hello Bimbos! I am back! We had a great time tonight.

Now it is 12:30 AM and I am sitting here with a hamburger from McDonalds and a glass of wine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I love weekends!


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Hello Bimbos! I am back! We had a great time tonight.

Now it is 12:30 AM and I am sitting here with a hamburger from McDonalds and a glass of wine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








I love weekends! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I read this just as I am about to go pour my wine for the evening. McDonalds & wine - wow!

I've been sick & busy!  6 weeks of this coughing crap - but, doing better.






Hugs to all!!!!! xoxo


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Hello Katie!!

KItty pictures please!!

P&P50 is great, i used it today under Sculpt foundation and blot powder and no shine yet after 6 hrs. I dont use it very often, I have quite a lot of primers that I love and like to rotate them.

What I've always wondered is do you guys use your daily moisturizer underneath a primer? I feel like I dont have to in the summer when I get really oily, but in the winter I use both cuz my skin gets dry._

 
Hi Moxy!  I have missed you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_I don't have a camera at the moment
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But when I do,I will definately take pics.
His name is Snook,that is the name he had at the shelter,it is really close to Sneakers,my cat that died
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I feel he was at the shelter at that time for a reason.I saw him on the shelters website,and when I went in,he was sitting behind a door and put his hands on the glass,like he had been waiting for me!He even looks like Sneakers,he's a tuxedo cat,sooo adorable.He has one black puss and one white puss.

Yeah,I hear you.Take your time,you will know when your ready.
It was hard to adopt,but I just really need a little furry friend._

 
Awww....it sounds like Snook and you were meant to be. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Can't wait to see pictures.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_I read this just as I am about to go pour my wine for the evening. McDonalds & wine - wow!

I've been sick & busy!  6 weeks of this coughing crap - but, doing better.






Hugs to all!!!!! xoxo_

 
Awww....elegant you have had a rough year with being sick.  I am glad that you are starting to feel better.

Sorry that I have been MIA so much.  I have just been so busy with work.  Lots of love to you all!


----------



## panther27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_I read this just as I am about to go pour my wine for the evening. McDonalds & wine - wow!

I've been sick & busy! 6 weeks of this coughing crap - but, doing better.






Hugs to all!!!!! xoxo_

 
Aw I hope you feel better Elegant!i've missed you.


----------



## panther27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Katie,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Soo happy to see you!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_I read this just as I am about to go pour my wine for the evening. McDonalds & wine - wow!

I've been sick & busy!  6 weeks of this coughing crap - but, doing better.






Hugs to all!!!!! xoxo_

 
I am glad you are feeling better now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope you can enjoy the time until christmas.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 14, 2009)

Susanne i am very jealous of your mcdonalds and wine in the early hours of the morning! sounds like a wicked way to start your weekend!

sorry to hear you are not very well Elegant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 feel better soon hun

Moxy my mum wasn't happy that i got tattoos, but then when she saw them she actually thought they were very nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and craving chocolate after a big meal? it's naughty but i'm always like that! i'll be stuffed from my main course but then still want some kind of dessert afterwards!  good job i'm staying away from resturants right now or i wouldn't loose any weight!

have a great weekend guys!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_Susanne i am very jealous of your mcdonalds and wine in the early hours of the morning! sounds like a wicked way to start your weekend!
_


----------



## Moxy (Nov 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_





 and craving chocolate after a big meal? it's naughty but i'm always like that! i'll be stuffed from my main course but then still want some kind of dessert afterwards!  good job i'm staying away from resturants right now or i wouldn't loose any weight!

have a great weekend guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The problem was that I had a big dessert after the meal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And at home a couple of hrs later I wanted chocolate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyways I didnt give in, wooo!

Have a great weekend everyone! I'm about to start hovering and cleaning the bathroom, and I wanna do that as much as I wanna go join the firemen or something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But when you gotta clean you gotta clean right!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 14, 2009)

I have just cleaned my apartement and the hallway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I have washed and ironed my clothes. I like it tidy and clean


----------



## Moxy (Nov 14, 2009)

Good girl! I like it tidy too, but I dislike the routine of cleaning that my mum has tried to force on me since I was about 5 yrs old. My room is always tidy, but I clean when I feel like it, let it be Saturday morning or Thursday night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hate routines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But less I whine sooner it's gonna be done!


----------



## Yagmur (Nov 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_and you are getting the same gloss kits as me! i love frisky and sexy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What can I say? I love Pink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Hello Bimbos! I am back! We had a great time tonight.

Now it is 12:30 AM and I am sitting here with a hamburger from McDonalds and a glass of wine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I love weekends! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm glad you had a great night out, Susanne.
McDonalds after a long night out, is the best 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_I've been sick & busy!  6 weeks of this coughing crap - but, doing better._

 
Elegant I hope you're feeling better now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I forgot to tell you Guys, that I went to Starbucks yesterday. And I had my very first Christmas Drink  -  Toffee Nut Latte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Next Time, I'll try Dark Cherry Chocolate


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 14, 2009)

I have Peppermint mocha, ice blended, today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Loves it! I'm having a cold, sore throat and running nose, but this doesn't stop me from getting my cold drink. I hope my cold won't worsen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




elegant-one, I hope your cough goes way quickly! Take care.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_
I forgot to tell you Guys, that I went to Starbucks yesterday. And I had my very first Christmas Drink  -  Toffee Nut Latte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Next Time, I'll try Dark Cherry Chocolate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 I already had a Dark Cherry Chocolatte Latte and want to try Toffe Nut Latte on Monday


----------



## Nzsallyb (Nov 14, 2009)

Susanne - nothing like mcdonalds after a night out. i had mcdonalds too last night, well it was more this morning (4am). i love 24hr mcdonalds!

Yagmur, i was the same as you with the holiday collection, but it eats away at you! the holiday sets all come out in NZ on wednesday (and its pay day lol)

Moxy, i love your FOTD, they are like stories!

thanks everyone for the comments on my hair, i just need to learn to curl it like the hairdresser


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 14, 2009)

All of this McDonald's talk is making me hungry! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope that everyone is having a good weekend so far.  I have been cleaning a lot today as well.  Not the most fun thing to do on a Saturday!


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_
Awww....elegant you have had a rough year with being sick.  I am glad that you are starting to feel better._

 
Thanks dear! Yeah, stupid flu then it ended up turning into bronchitis or walking pneumonia! I'm coming out of it now. Yeah, I felt a little MIA myself. work work work - but I don't mind.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_Aw I hope you feel better Elegant!i've missed you._

 
I've missed you too! I feel like we haven't chatted here for such a long time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I thought of you when I looked at that MAC spring link (i think that was the one) He had all those large jars of pink something makeup/color in front of him & then behind him on the shelves - all those gorgeous diff. shades of pink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they looked so pretty all together like that.

Hope you're doing well & happy these days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I am glad you are feeling better now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope you can enjoy the time until christmas._

 
Thanks my dear Susanne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All that talk of tasty coffee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







My quote thingy didn't work - so Hi all! Hope everyone is doing well!
Hi Moxy girl - haven't seen you too much


----------



## panther27 (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh Elegant
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,I thought of you too when I saw all of those pink colors listed for the Color forecast,I was like ooh Elegant will die!I'm doing okay I guess,just bought a whole bunch of Lindt chocolate bars at an outlet store.12 for $12


----------



## Susanne (Nov 15, 2009)

Good morning Bimbos!

I am awake early today. 
We have a christmas market at our school today: A great mixture of self-made products from our students, external sellers and lots of food and drinks.
There will be a lot of work today, but I hope we can earn some money for our class that we will spend on christmas presents for the students


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Good morning Bimbos!

I am awake early today. 
We have a christmas market at our school today: A great mixture of self-made products from our students, external sellers and lots of food and drinks.
There will be a lot of work today, but I hope we can earn some money for our class that we will spend on christmas presents for the students 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
that's really awesome. i hope everything goes well Susanne and that lots of people buy things!

we used to do that kind of thing at my middle school in the summer. it was called the stawberry fair and we'd bake cakes and make jewelery to sell so that we raised money for a class trip


----------



## Yagmur (Nov 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_Oh Elegant
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,I thought of you too when I saw all of those pink colors listed for the Color forecast,I was like ooh Elegant will die!I'm doing okay I guess,*just bought a whole bunch of Lindt chocolate bars at an outlet store.12 for $12
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 





 I love Lindt Chocolate. Red Lindor is the best 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Good morning Bimbos!

I am awake early today. 
We have a christmas market at our school today: A great mixture of self-made products from our students, external sellers and lots of food and drinks.
There will be a lot of work today, but I hope we can earn some money for our class that we will spend on christmas presents for the students 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Have fun at your christmas market. I hope you'll sell a lot of stuff


----------



## gigglegirl (Nov 15, 2009)

hiya bimbos!!! in exactly a week's time, my best friend's wedding will be over, and I'll probably be sitting on a couch/laying in bed all day. It is going to be a wicked long day with the ceremony only being at 5, but we need to get our hair done at 830 in the morning. so not wanting my picture taken but meh I'll survive for her--plus i need to do a MOH speech. Trying not to stress.....I just don't want to fall/slip/mess up on my speech.

Yesterday was the bachelorette and it was so much FUN! I got a makeup artist to come and do the wedding party's makeup--she did great eyes, but my skin apparently doesn't like ANY foundation, and this was airbrushing. bleck I feel my skin blows. The rest of the girls looked fabulous though. 
Then we went glo bowling---bingo bowling (which I've never done) it was a blast! I got lei's for everyone to wear, and the bride had a "Bride to be" sash and fancier lei. They had white on the inner part of the flowers, so it just glowed in the light. Then we went to a dinner theatre. It was my first time going there, it was hilarious. One of the actors during a break came by and I didn't notice until I felt someone pull my lei from my neck and made some comment about getting "lei'd" lol, then did a few other pick up lines to a couple more at our table. He played a womanizer in the play, so it was funny (and he was hot!). Its very much an audience participation thing so they pulled up the bride to be to help dance with them! she was a good sport. 

Fun fun fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I've loved planning the shower and the bachelorette, so really I just have to go to the rehearsal then wedding and thats it!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 15, 2009)

it sounds like you guys had a fab party! one your friend will never forget i hope! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and don't be too hard on yourself about not wanting your picture taken. everybody has their bad bits and at leats you'll be in a pretty dress and in a happy mood because of the celebrations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and good luck with your speech!

work sucked today. i hate working sundays. people just seem to come in because you are open, not because they want something. do they not want to spend time with families or friends?! it's so sad! i' never go in a shop just because it was there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 plus time dragged big time!

on the plus side i have lost 4lbs in weight this week which i think is a great start! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so i am quite pleased with myself! the only naughty food i ate was some chocolate truffles which nick bought last night. he planned a romantic night in and bought my fave wine and truffles especially. so it would have been rude not to eat some!


----------



## Moxy (Nov 15, 2009)

Great work hun! If you dont mind me asking, I'm terribly nosy what people do for a job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's so nuce when boyfriends/husbands do stuff like that! Liam always gets different cheeses and crackers and red wine and we have noms in bed with a good film.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Great work hun! If you dont mind me asking, I'm terribly nosy what people do for a job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's so nuce when boyfriends/husbands do stuff like that! Liam always gets different cheeses and crackers and red wine and we have noms in bed with a good film._

 
ooohh! cheese, creackers and wine! Liam is a keeper! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 very sweet and thoughtful!

and i guess i talk about work alot but maybe never say what i actually do! i'm the manager for the sony centre store in lincoln. i love sony products and i love being a sales person so mixed with my natural bossy-ness it's my perfect job! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's a very male dominated company though. when at the manager conference back in september there was only one other female manager... and she was much older than me (in her 40's) so i think i have done very well all things considered!


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_Oh Elegant
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,I thought of you too when I saw all of those pink colors listed for the Color forecast,I was like ooh Elegant will die!I'm doing okay I guess,just bought a whole bunch of Lindt chocolate bars at an outlet store.12 for $12
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ooh, that is just so sweet! - you & I drooling over jars of pink makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Chocolate anything is divine. I had some Hazelnut coffee today with Max & Erma's chocolate chip cookies - dang, I thought my heart was going to pound right out of my chest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was big time hyper. Waay to much sugar & caffeine.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 16, 2009)

morning bimbos! i hope that you all had a great weekend! i was working for both days but get tommorow off where i can relax!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 16, 2009)

*peeking in* Hi everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am having a bad lumbago since last week and its even worse now so that I only can sit on my computer for a short time till I need to lay down again. I hope you all will have a wonderful and stress-free week!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_*peeking in* Hi everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am having a bad lumbago since last week and its even worse now so that I only can sit on my computer for a short time till I need to lay down again. I hope you all will have a wonderful and stress-free week! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i hope you feel better soon sweetie


----------



## Yagmur (Nov 16, 2009)

Hello Bimbos,
how is everyone doing? Are you guys already feeling the christmas spirit?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm still feeling bad. I went to the Doctor today and he tested me on swineflu. I'll get the result tomorrow...

Hugs to everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_morning bimbos! i hope that you all had a great weekend! i was working for both days but get tommorow off where i can relax!_

 
Working the whole Weekend sucks!!! Hope you can relax tomorrow  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_*peeking in* Hi everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am having a bad lumbago since last week and its even worse now so that I only can sit on my computer for a short time till I need to lay down again. I hope you all will have a wonderful and stress-free week! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's bad! I hope you feel better hun. Try to relax


----------



## clslvr6spd (Nov 16, 2009)

Hello bimbos! It seems like I have been MIA for a while, lol. I hope you all had a great weekend.
I got hit in J's truck on Friday night! Thank god it wasn't as bad as my car, just a big dent in the passenger door and some scratches. I swear my luck is just not with me! I was driving on my way back home from my dads house in San Jose.
My car still hasn't been touched! I just gave my statement to her insurance company this morning, a whole freaking 2 weeks later!
I swear this is taking forever. UGH! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh well. And I have some major yelling to do with Bank of America. They seriously fouled up some shit in my account and they ding me with overdraft fees! I hate them soo much.

I hope to have a better week. I am going to my annual bbq tonight, I think I am going to let loose tonight with my wine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love you all!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Hello bimbos! It seems like I have been MIA for a while, lol. I hope you all had a great weekend.
I got hit in J's truck on Friday night! Thank god it wasn't as bad as my car, just a big dent in the passenger door and some scratches. I swear my luck is just not with me! I was driving on my way back home from my dads house in San Jose.
My car still hasn't been touched! I just gave my statement to her insurance company this morning, a whole freaking 2 weeks later!
I swear this is taking forever. UGH! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh well. And I have some major yelling to do with Bank of America. They seriously fouled up some shit in my account and they ding me with overdraft fees! I hate them soo much.

I hope to have a better week. I am going to my annual bbq tonight, I think I am going to let loose tonight with my wine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love you all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ok seriously hun, have you thought about using public transport?! you do not seem to have much luck in cars right now. i hope you're ok and i hope your guy isn't to annoyed and the dent.  and the insurence people need to pull tehir finger out of their bottoms! get the ball rolling people!

i hope you have fun at your bbq! be merry!


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 16, 2009)

Alison, I'm sorry to hear of the accident. Maybe you really can consider public transport for a while. 


Yagmur, feel better soon! You need lots of rest.

My colleague's sister had swine flu and was tested for it. By the time the report came in to inform her she indeed got swine flu, she had recovered already. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_*peeking in* Hi everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am having a bad lumbago since last week and its even worse now so that I only can sit on my computer for a short time till I need to lay down again. I hope you all will have a wonderful and stress-free week! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That sounds very bad. Rest well and I hope the pain goes away soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I have to attend so many meetings at work this week, and some of the meetings are out of my scope but a group of us was ordered to attend "to learn". This is insane. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My cold got worse, now I have a running nose and cough. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I've just heard that my management wants all of us to take the H1N1 vaccine. I really don't want, we shall see. Sorry for the rant.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_I have to attend so many meetings at work this week, and some of the meetings are out of my scope but a group of us was ordered to attend "to learn". This is insane. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My cold got worse, now I have a running nose and cough. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I've just heard that my management wants all of us to take the H1N1 vaccine. I really don't want, we shall see. Sorry for the rant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i hope that you start feeling better soon hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's a shame so many bimbos are under the weather right now!


----------



## Moxy (Nov 17, 2009)

Heya girlies! I was about to have such a fun day, but then I sprained my ankle so badly they had to call an ambulance and I was taken to the ER. I have plaster and clutches and everything..not to mention it hurts like hell :S
And because I take birth control pills they dont wanna risk the trombosis so I gotta give myself daily injections in my belly. Urgh.

Dad and I made a little photo shoot, album on FB: Login | Facebook


Have a nice day everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(edit: let me know if the link owrks, dunno why it's named like that)


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 17, 2009)

^^ Yeah the link works. 






 It must be very painful, I can't imagine the pain. Did the doctor give you lots of painkillers? When will the plaster be removed? I hope you learn how to move in the crutchers. Take care!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 17, 2009)

seriously Moxy your day sounded like it was going to be great judging by your status this morning! and now i log on and look at you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i really do hope you're not in too much pain and that you get the plaster off as soon as possible - think of the leg hair!


----------



## Yagmur (Nov 17, 2009)

Oh Moxy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope the painkillers work and you are not too much in pain! You can draw little pictures on your plaster 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My swine-flu test was positive. That means more boring Days at Home alone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope everyone had a good Day


----------



## Moxy (Nov 17, 2009)

Thank you girls, you are all so wonderful! Yagmur i am so sorry, I hope you recover fast! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OH and I forgot to tell you - my ankle was so swollen that they had to cut up my boots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My white boots! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How sad is that? Pumpkin is trying to sharpen claws on my plaster 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Come, everyone and colour my plaster! I want all your best oftds on there


----------



## Yagmur (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks Sweety 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would love to paint something on your plaster. Maybe a sexy Football Player?! Or a hot vroom vroom


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Oh Moxy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope the painkillers work and you are not too much in pain! You can draw little pictures on your plaster 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*My swine-flu test was positive.* That means more boring Days at Home alone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope everyone had a good Day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i'm so sorry to hear that sweetie. i hope you have a speedy recovery 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 maybe get some dvds to watch? tv box sets are good because they can last days!  

and Moxy if i were near you i'd draw a kitty on your plaster! a bright pink one!


----------



## Yagmur (Nov 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i'm so sorry to hear that sweetie. i hope you have a speedy recovery 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*maybe get some dvds to watch? tv box sets are good because they can last days!* 

and Moxy if i were near you i'd draw a kitty on your plaster! a bright pink one!_

 
Thanks Babe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great Idea. Your reminded me of my dusty "I dream of Jeannie" DVD Boxes. I love them


----------



## Moxy (Nov 17, 2009)

Hot men and cool cars? AND bright pink kitties! Bring it on! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm definitely gonna put some kitty paws on it, just need to bribe dad to bring me a black pen. Trying to move around is excrutiangly painful atm, my ankle feels like exploding. Blss my mum, she brought me a choccie cake


----------



## Nzsallyb (Nov 17, 2009)

oh dear, all the bimbos are all in the wars! i hope everyone gets well quickly


----------



## pdtb050606 (Nov 17, 2009)

Hello everyone, I haven't had much to contribute these days, but I hope everyone is doing well! Moxy, Yagmur and anyone else that isn't feeling great-I wish you a speedy recovery.  Allison, I second the public transportation-luck is not on your side babe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I thought this was the coolest so I just had to share, my little baby who's heartbeat!! It was really strong @ 160-170 bpm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://web.mail.com/28878/mmc-2/en-u...baby_who_2.wma


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 18, 2009)

hey bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i hope people are feeling better today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and Pamela how is your baby doing?!


----------



## Moxy (Nov 18, 2009)

I just injected myself and I gotta tell you it's much less scary than it sounds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Luckily I dont have fear of needles, although I dont find the thought of sticking it in me pleasant at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At least I can play Sims all day long heehee! And my newlyweds are coming back from their 3 week honeymoons on Sunday, cant wait to see them again!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi everyone!

My back slowly is getting better day by day. Phew!

Oh Allison I am so so sorry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Get well soon Yagmur! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Louuuuuuuu! Transdesign has the Wizard of Ooh Ah Returns now! *hyperventilates*


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 18, 2009)

oh man you are killing me for telling me that! i'm trying not to order items form the us right now because of the slow postage around christmas time! i want some of the colours so bad though!!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_oh man you are killing me for telling me that! i'm trying not to order items form the us right now because of the slow postage around christmas time! i want some of the colours so bad though!!!_

 
Transdesign is usually fast, you know? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just teasing!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 18, 2009)

who am i kidding? when i get paid i bet i'll end up getting a few!


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 18, 2009)

Get well bimbos!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Is anyone going to see New Moon this weekend?  I am so excited to see it!!


----------



## Moxy (Nov 18, 2009)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

sorry to interrupt this, but Slovenia qualified to WC2010!!!! WE BEAT RUSSIA WOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! could someone have some alcohol for me?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

sorry to interrupt this, but Slovenia qualified to WC2010!!!! WE BEAT RUSSIA WOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! could someone have some alcohol for me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Congrats! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *opens a bottle of wine*


----------



## Moxy (Nov 18, 2009)

There's fireworks in all the bigger cities! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We have less than 2 million inhabitants, i think that's less than Russia's registrated football players 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 God we whopped ass, I've never been so proud of being Slovenian before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jeanette gimme that wine!! I'll sniff


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 18, 2009)

*hands over the red wine*


----------



## banana1234 (Nov 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Get well bimbos!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Is anyone going to see New Moon this weekend?  I am so excited to see it!!_

 
me! im so excited, but i think i might have to drag my bf along, cos no one else is willing to go with me, my girl mates dont like it and havent read the books. my bf said he would go if i cant find any one else, but i know he wont enjoy it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i might go by myself! lol


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 18, 2009)

Congrats, Moxy! You must be feeling very proud!

I can sort of understand because my country has dreams of qualifying for WC but it seems a little out of reach.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 19, 2009)

i'm seeing new moon on tuesday (we wanted to stear away from opening weekend due to large amounts of screaming teenage girls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and hubby doesn't like it so i'm seeng it with a guy from work and his gf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and because i've lost another 2lbs so far this week (6lbs in total now!) i am going to treat myself to one of those frozen drinks they sell at the cinema! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and Moxy i'm pleased that your footie team has done well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i hope everybody is having a great day!


----------



## Yagmur (Nov 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_I just injected myself and I gotta tell you it's much less scary than it sounds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Luckily I dont have fear of needles, although I dont find the thought of sticking it in me pleasant at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh I know, how you feel. I had to inject my mother in law last year, because of her broken leg. It's so weird, but after a couple times you get routine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





 Hi everyone!

My back slowly is getting better day by day. Phew!_

 
Jeanette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope you feel better soon!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Louuuuuuuu! Transdesign has the Wizard of Ooh Ah Returns now! *hyperventilates* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_oh man you are killing me for telling me that! i'm trying not to order items form the us right now because of the slow postage around christmas time! i want some of the colours so bad though!!!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Transdesign is usually fast, you know? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just teasing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Stop you enablers!!! I don't want to order nailpolishes now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Get well bimbos!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Is anyone going to see New Moon this weekend?  I am so excited to see it!!_

 
Thank you, Katie. Honestly I'm not into this hole Twilight Thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe I'm the only one, but I don't like Vampire Movies...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_There's fireworks in all the bigger cities! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We have less than 2 million inhabitants, i think that's less than Russia's registrated football players 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 God we whopped ass, I've never been so proud of being Slovenian before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Congratulations Moxy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i'm seeing new moon on tuesday (we wanted to stear away from opening weekend due to large amounts of screaming teenage girls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and hubby doesn't like it so i'm seeng it with a guy from work and his gf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*and because i've lost another 2lbs so far this week (6lbs in total now!) *i am going to treat myself to one of those frozen drinks they sell at the cinema! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Congratulations Lou. What's your secret?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hello my lovely Bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope everyone has a fantastic Day. I'm still not feeling better, still bored at Home. But the Sun is shining and I'll go for a long walk at the Ammersee Lake with Hubby.

Talk to you all later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: I love these kissy Smiley. Isn't she super cute?!


----------



## Moxy (Nov 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Oh I know, how you feel. I had to inject my mother in law last year, because of her broken leg. It's so weird, but after a couple times you get routine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I've realized it's quite easy, really 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Must be cuz I dont mind, but I dont find it even unpleasant anymore, just something I have to do. Thank god! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Thank you, Katie. Honestly I'm not into this hole Twilight Thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Makes 2 of us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've read all 4 books in a week, to see what the hype's about and I still dont get it, even though fantasy is my fave genre. Ah well, where would the world go if we all liked everything eh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I dont mind people who like it, live and let live!

I just watched live broadcast on telly of celebration with our footie guys in the city, god I wish I could be there..is anyone going to South Africa in June and would take me with them?


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Congratulations Lou. What's your secret?!_

 
not eating anything i like! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 no i've been doing the slim fast shakes which means i have one for breakfast, one for lunch and a healthy main meal at night. it allows you to have up to 3 snacks a day but i'm limiting myself to one or two and making sure it's usually fruit i have!

are you feeling any better today?

it's so windy where i live today - i had my scarf all over my face when at the bus stop! and it's so cold!!


----------



## Yagmur (Nov 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Makes 2 of us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've read all 4 books in a week, to see what the hype's about and I still dont get it, even though fantasy is my fave genre.* Ah well, where would the world go if we all liked everything eh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I dont mind people who like it, live and let live!*_

 








 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_*not eating anything i like! *





 no i've been doing the slim fast shakes which means i have one for breakfast, one for lunch and a healthy main meal at night. it allows you to have up to 3 snacks a day but i'm limiting myself to one or two and making sure it's usually fruit i have!_

 








 Doesn't sound good! Is one Meal really enough?

I think I couldn't do that, because of my Reflux. I have to eat solid food, like Bread or Zwieback, or I get a bad heartburn. Bad acidity in my stomach!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_are you feeling any better today?

it's so windy where i live today - i had my scarf all over my face when at the bus stop! and it's so cold!!_

 
A little bit better, yes! But I feel like I'm in quarantine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nobody wants to visit me, because of the swine flu! Well, thank god for my sweet Hubby. He is patient with me and does everything for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He even goes for a loooong walk with me, everyday since my flu. And he is one of these Mans, who hates to walk!!! He and his Audi are normally inseperable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's cold here as well, but with Sunshine. It's the perfect Fall Weather 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Has anyone seen A Christmas Carol in 3D?!


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 20, 2009)

My company has organised a movie event next Saturday and we are watching A Christmas Carol, but not in 3d. I look forward to enjoy the film with my colleagues! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm thinking if I want to watch Fantastic Mr Fox.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_

















 Doesn't sound good! Is one Meal really enough?

I think I couldn't do that, because of my Reflux. I have to eat solid food, like Bread or Zwieback, or I get a bad heartburn. Bad acidity in my stomach!


A little bit better, yes! But I feel like I'm in quarantine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nobody wants to visit me, because of the swine flu! Well, thank god for my sweet Hubby. He is patient with me and does everything for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He even goes for a loooong walk with me, everyday since my flu. And he is one of these Mans, who hates to walk!!! He and his Audi are normally inseperable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's cold here as well, but with Sunshine. It's the perfect Fall Weather 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Has anyone seen A Christmas Carol in 3D?!_

 
well the 2 shakes are meal replacements so they are balanced in vitamins and calories. so techically i am still having 3 meals a day. it just doesn't feel like it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it sucks that nobody wants to visit you. but at least you have a fantastic hubby to make you feel better!


----------



## banana1234 (Nov 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i'm seeing new moon on tuesday (we wanted to stear away from opening weekend due to large amounts of screaming teenage girls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and hubby doesn't like it so i'm seeng it with a guy from work and his gf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and because i've lost another 2lbs so far this week (6lbs in total now!) i am going to treat myself to one of those *frozen drinks they sell at the cinema! *





and Moxy i'm pleased that your footie team has done well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i hope everybody is having a great day!_

 
ru talking about the fanta twist things? they are seriously YUM


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_ru talking about the fanta twist things? they are seriously YUM_

 

yes that's the ones! they do a really nice bubblegum flavour which is a baby pink colour!


----------



## banana1234 (Nov 20, 2009)

yum yum yum


----------



## Susanne (Nov 21, 2009)

Bimbos!!

Sorry, I haven't posted during the last week. I had a HUGE argument with my b/f on Monday and was kind of depressed and angry the last days. We hadn't talked to each other for a few days and of course it was me again who called him in the end. What should I tell you? He could neither see the point why I was angry nor why we had the argument. 

I feel better today and look forward to the weekend.

I just saw the new Cina Glaze spring collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I am in love!!

I hope you are all fine!!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 21, 2009)

it sucks when you hav a fight with your partner Susanne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and it sucks even more when they don't understand the original point to it! me and nick had a big argument earlier this week and he's been sulking about it for days. i give up now!

yes the new polishes all look so pretty - china glaze and opi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i will be spending a pretty penny on some of those babies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i hope everybody is having a great weekend - think of me working!


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 21, 2009)

I watch The Informant! today. Matt Damon is fantastic! It is a funny and clever movie and I enjoy it a lot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I saw the mini lipglass/lusterglass and mini pigments/glitter sets today. The pleasant surprise was that Baroque Boudoir was launched too. I like Lap of Luxury, it is like Boy Bait with shimmers! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Sexy Shenanigans is gorgeous too! Unfortunately, I didn't buy anything because I have too many wants at the moment and I need to put in some thought before purchasing makeup. I will think about it and see if I can resist these lovely glosses.

Susanne, I'm glad you feel better. 

Lou, do you have off days on weekdays? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy your weekend, bimbos!


----------



## nunu (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Everyone!!

Long time no see, lol, sorry about that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope all the bimbos who are sick get well soon!! 

Susanne


----------



## Moxy (Nov 21, 2009)

Hello everyone!

Susanne, Lou - getting into an argument with a boyfriend happens sooo fast, it happens before you know it and then he starts sulking and you're still standing there and thinking "wait, what just happened?" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope you're coping with it, I get depressed so many times when I see how men cannot communicate on our level 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I still have my plaster and cant wait to get out of the house, being in for 5 days straight is a night maaaare 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am excited though, Liam's sister said she has an old GHD at home that she doesnt use, so she'll send it to me - I dont know how old it is or in what state it is, but if it's fairly new and unharmed then it should work just fine! If I love it I can still try to save up and buy my own in the future.

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 21, 2009)

Moxy any ghd is awesome! and even if it is an old one it'll still do the job until you buy some new ones (if you even have to!) 

and MissQQ i get Tuesdays off during the week and that is it at the moment! damn the shop opening on a Sunday!


----------



## Moxy (Nov 22, 2009)

SO happy today! My sis and her hubby are coming back from their honeymoons, they'll be here in a couple of hours, mum's cooking like crazy, the whole house smells of food like it's Xmas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I washed my hair after a week, I can finally stand up (with most of the weight on my healthy foot), i feel so much better now


----------



## Susanne (Nov 22, 2009)

I am glad you are feeling better Moxy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will go out for lunch with a friend and her boyfriend now. 

We wanted to go out with 4, but my boyfriend is ill (hopefully not the swine flu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Happy Sunday you all!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 22, 2009)

Oh, and I just got more interest in Lush products!


----------



## nunu (Nov 22, 2009)

I love lush Susanne! have a good time.


----------



## Yagmur (Nov 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





 Bimbos!!

Sorry, I haven't posted during the last week. I had a HUGE argument with my b/f on Monday and was kind of depressed and angry the last days. *We hadn't talked to each other for a few days and of course it was me again who called him in the end. What should I tell you? He could neither see the point why I was angry nor why we had the argument. 
*_

 
Oh I know this feeling so well! My dear Husband is the same! I'm always the one who starts to speak!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Hello everyone!

Susanne, Lou - getting into an argument with a boyfriend happens sooo fast, *it happens before you know it and then he starts sulking and you're still standing there and thinking "wait, what just happened?"*





 I hope you're coping with it, *I get depressed so many times when I see how men cannot communicate on our level :*(_

 





 SO TRUE!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_SO happy today! My sis and her hubby are coming back from their honeymoons, they'll be here in a couple of hours, mum's cooking like crazy, the whole house smells of food like it's Xmas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I washed my hair after a week, I can finally stand up (with most of the weight on my healthy foot), i feel so much better now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm glad that you're feeling better hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Oh, and I just got more interest in Lush products! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Lush, is gorgeous! Isn't it?! I love the Products. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Especially Honey I washed the Kids Soap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope everyone is having a nice Sunday!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 22, 2009)

^ yes honey i washed the kids is awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love the sex bomb bath bomb alot too because it turns the water bright pink! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




home from work... at least sundays go quite quickly because we're not open for as long as usual


----------



## Susanne (Nov 23, 2009)

Rain. Rain, rain, rain.

That was my day.

(Is it spring yet? No?)

At least the christmas market has opened here today. But I won't go there before the weather will be better


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Rain. Rain, rain, rain.

That was my day.

(Is it spring yet? No?)

At least the christmas market has opened here today. But I won't go there before the weather will be better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

The rain was terrible today! the sky went black and for about 1.5 hours there was heavy rain! not good!

i hope you have fun at the Christmas market when you do go! i love that kind of thing! Lincoln has  Christmas market which is very popular - me and nick go around drinking hot chocolate, eating mince pies and buying things from the craft stalls


----------



## Susanne (Nov 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_The rain was terrible today! the sky went black and for about 1.5 hours there was heavy rain! not good!_

 
Not just 1.5 hours! The whole day!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i hope you have fun at the Christmas market when you do go! i love that kind of thing! Lincoln has  Christmas market which is very popular - me and nick go around drinking hot chocolate, eating mince pies and buying things from the craft stalls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes, I just heard that the UK has started loving German christmas markets


----------



## Susanne (Nov 23, 2009)

Oh, and I could not sleep last night. 

I have decided to save money that I can travel to New York next fall again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will be 30 in October 2010....


----------



## Yagmur (Nov 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Rain. Rain, rain, rain.

That was my day.

(Is it spring yet? No?)

At least the christmas market has opened here today. But I won't go there before the weather will be better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Unfortunately no, hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No Rain, here in Bavaria. But it's super stormy...

Our Christmas Market will start on Friday. I can't wait, I love the atmosphere there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have you bought anything from Lush? Or do you want to buy something? And what? I'm always curious what People get 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've ordered some Nailpolishes from Transdesign today! My first OPI + China Glaze Nailpolishes. I'm so excited, can't wait for them to arrive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've ordered: OPI: Glove You So Much + Crimson Carol + Drip Dry. Seche Vite Top Coat and China Glaze: Emerald Sparkle, Ruby Pumps, Bermuda Breakaway, Turned Up Turquoise, Hope Chest


----------



## Susanne (Nov 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Have you bought anything from Lush? Or do you want to buy something? And what? I'm always curious what People get 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I haven't bought anything yet, but I plan to make an online order before christmas for me and for my presents 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_I've ordered some Nailpolishes from Transdesign today! My first OPI + China Glaze Nailpolishes. I'm so excited, can't wait for them to arrive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
Yay!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You will love them!  Can't wait for the spring collections to come out!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 23, 2009)

I love OPI!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And more and more China Glaze as well


----------



## Yagmur (Nov 23, 2009)

I hope I'll love them as well. Haven't tried both... Can't wait.... Hopefully the Postman delivers fast!!! Can't wait 2 weeks!!!

Am I crazy?


----------



## kelly2509t (Nov 23, 2009)

I want to try China Glaze so bad, they have such a fab collection! Enjoy the new polishes


----------



## banana1234 (Nov 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_
Sorry, I haven't posted during the last week. I had a HUGE argument with my b/f on Monday and was kind of depressed and angry the last days. We hadn't talked to each other for a few days and of course it was me again who called him in the end. What should I tell you? He could neither see the point why I was angry nor why we had the argument. _

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_it sucks when you hav a fight with your partner Susanne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and it sucks even more when they don't understand the original point to it! me and nick had a big argument earlier this week and he's been sulking about it for days. i give up now!_

 
MEN!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



my boyfriend sulks even though we are only arguing because he has done something... i often end up apologizing to him, or speaking to him first even though it was his fault to start with! then i think ''hang on a minute... ''

i'm glad its not just me

all men are bastards!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe    no i dont mean it, its not like that all the time!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_I hope I'll love them as well. Haven't tried both... Can't wait.... Hopefully the Postman delivers fast!!! Can't wait 2 weeks!!!

*Am I crazy?*



_

 
  No, not at all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or not more than the rest of us


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 24, 2009)

Yagmur you picked some great polishes! i hope they arrive quickly for you too! although when i ordered from there a couple of weeks ago they took 10 days to arrive rather than the usual 7! everyday i was jumping to the door when the postman came! bet he thought i was mental!


----------



## Yagmur (Nov 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_Yagmur you picked some great polishes! i hope they arrive quickly for you too! although when i ordered from there a couple of weeks ago they took 10 days to arrive rather than *the usual 7*! everyday i was jumping to the door when the postman came! bet he thought i was mental!_

 
Oh, 7 Days, sound good!!! Hurry up Mr. Postman!!! My Nails wants to look gorgeous in Glove you so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hello Bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I feel better today. I think the flu is almost gone. But I'm totally bored today. Maybe I'll try to do my first ever Tutorial. I wanted to do that since a looong time. Maybe it's the right Time today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've joined Twitter yesterday. But it's so confusing... Hope it will get better soon...

Hope you all have a fabulous Day


----------



## Moxy (Nov 24, 2009)

Hello everyone!

They took my plaster off today, my ankle is all purple and still swollen on the size of my knee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not a pretty sight. They wrapped it in elastic bandages and forbade me to step on it for 2 more weeks, apparently i've torn some serious ligaments (i hope this is the right word in english). Ah well.

For those of you who know about Pumpkin, thank you for keeping your fingers crossed, I cannot tell you how happy I am that she's back. I know pets dont last forever, but at 6 yrs, it wasnt her time yet, and I am so grateful she is back here to be with me


----------



## panther27 (Nov 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Hello everyone!

They took my plaster off today, my ankle is all purple and still swollen on the size of my knee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not a pretty sight. They wrapped it in elastic bandages and forbade me to step on it for 2 more weeks, apparently i've torn some serious ligaments (i hope this is the right word in english). Ah well.

For those of you who know about Pumpkin, thank you for keeping your fingers crossed, I cannot tell you how happy I am that she's back. I know pets dont last forever, but at 6 yrs, it wasnt her time yet, and I am so grateful she is back here to be with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ouch,sounds painful,I hope your ankle heals quick!
And what happened with Pumpkin Moxy?


----------



## Moxy (Nov 24, 2009)

She was missing for almost 2 days, which was a big deal for us cuz in 6 and a half years she never spent the night outside. If we let her out she always comes back in a couple of hrs and is always somewhere sunbathing where you can see her... we were so scared that someone either snatched her (beautiful cats get stolen here quite often) or that maybe she was run down 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When she came back she smelled of tools and iron so we reckon she was exploring some tool shed and was closed in there for over 24 hrs. When she came back she was panting heavily so I think she ran straight home and scared, and hungry hehe. She's also coughing so the shed must have been cold. But she's safe and sound and all cuddly


----------



## panther27 (Nov 24, 2009)

So glad Pumpkin is back,poor thing must have been so scared locked in the shed!


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 25, 2009)

I have not had time to catch up on this thread - but wanted to give big love to all our wonderful bimbos!  Hope you are all doing well.

I am working all. the. time.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi Rachel!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am very busy at the moment as well. As you maybe know I can stay at my school until next July. I would LOVE to stay there longer - one more year or even unlimited.

My boss said he would be really satisfied with my work so far, but he wants to visit one of my lessons again, now one year after my examinations. In two weeks.
It must be a really good lesson again! This makes me nervous.

Have a great day you all!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 25, 2009)

i hope everything goes well for you Susanne! and that's great that your boss knows what a good job you are doing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i saw new moon last night and loved it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and Moxy i would be scared and upset if my kitties were goen for that long too so i am pleased that pumpkin is back safe and sound with you


----------



## Moxy (Nov 25, 2009)

Susanne I'm sure you'll excell at your examination, I bet you're a natural at this. I dont think people would decide for that kind of work if they werent good at it. I mean it's hardly sitting behind a desk and typing stuff on the keyboard, which anyone can do! (not that it's anything wrong with that either) 

I took bandages off to have a bath and took some pics of the leg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not sure if the swelling can be seen on camera, but it's still so painful, urgh! And December is almost here, and parties and dancing every week! And I have to rot at home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyways, 2 post-plaster pics on FB  Login | Facebook


----------



## Susanne (Nov 25, 2009)

Thank you both


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Thank you both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





i hope all bimbos have had a great day today. i was off work but was still called a few times because of some issues


----------



## Susanne (Nov 25, 2009)

My day at school was ok. No big troubles today. 

Tonight I look forward to watch Desperate Housewives and Lipstick Jungle with a friend and a pizza.


----------



## Yagmur (Nov 25, 2009)

Susanne I am sure, you'll do an excellent Job! And TV + Pizza sounds like the perfect combination! I can't wait for Desperate Housewifes, so exciting...

My Husband has got a new Job!!! I'm so happy. Tuesday will be his first working Day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a great Day you all!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Susanne I am sure, you'll do an excellent Job! And TV + Pizza sounds like the perfect combination! I can't wait for Desperate Housewifes, so exciting...

My Husband has got a new Job!!! I'm so happy. Tuesday will be his first working Day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a great Day you all!_

 
congratulations to your husband! that is fantastic news and i hope his first day goes well for him next week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







i love desperate housewives.... we haven't got series 6 yet though in the uk... which series are you guys on?

have a great day everybody!


----------



## Yagmur (Nov 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_congratulations to your husband! that is fantastic news and i hope his first day goes well for him next week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Thank you, hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i love desperate housewives.... we haven't got series 6 yet though in the uk... which series are you guys on?_

 
Yesterday was the Final Episode of Season 5. I can't wait for Season 6.
I really hope it's Susan and not Katherine, who gets married with Mike.

Happy Thanksgiving Day to all our US Ladies


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 26, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes i hope it is Susan he gets married to (again!) as well! i think Susan is really sweet... i'm not a massive fan of Katherine for some reason.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_
Yesterday was the Final Episode of Season 5. I can't wait for Season 6.
I really hope it's Susan and not Katherine, who gets married with Mike.
_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_
Yes i hope it is Susan he gets married to (again!) as well! i think Susan is really sweet... i'm not a massive fan of Katherine for some reason._

 





 Please let it be Susan!

Happy Thanksgiving!!

And congrats, Yagmur, these are great news!


----------



## FemmeFatale (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi Ladies!

Susanne, thanks for inviting me to the board!

Happy thanksgiving to all the US ladies.

I am sad the boards aren't lively anymore!!


----------



## Yagmur (Nov 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeFatale* 

 
_Hi Ladies!

Susanne, thanks for inviting me to the board!

Happy thanksgiving to all the US ladies.

I am sad the boards aren't lively anymore!!_

 
Hey hun! I'm glad you joined us here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes, it's really sad, so many great People are missing. Tish, Rbella, Elegant and so many others


----------



## FemmeFatale (Nov 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Hey hun! I'm glad you joined us here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes, it's really sad, so many great People are missing. Tish, Rbella, Elegant and so many others 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hi Yagmur!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Glad to have found it!

Aw Yeah! Rbella too... what happened?? Boo economy!

This is nice to have a place to just chit chat!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeFatale* 

 
_Hi Ladies!

Susanne, thanks for inviting me to the board!

Happy thanksgiving to all the US ladies.

I am sad the boards aren't lively anymore!!_

 





 I am glad you are here now as well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We were asked to minimize personal chatter in the discussion threads - so let's chat here!


----------



## FemmeFatale (Nov 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





 I am glad you are here now as well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We were asked to minimize personal chatter in the discussion threads - so let's chat here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
oooh! I did not know that!! Maybe that why there is no chit chat.

Okay, anyway I am very full and tired after a big thanksgiving dinner! Turkey makes me tired!

Goodnight you all!!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeFatale* 

 
_oooh! I did not know that!! Maybe that why there is no chit chat.

Okay, anyway I am very full and tired after a big thanksgiving dinner! Turkey makes me tired!

Goodnight you all!!_

 
Good night!! I will go to school now


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 27, 2009)

well my washing machine broke the other day and today i am buying a new one. luckily a delivery driver from work is going to get it and take it home for me! because otherwise i'd have to wait until next saturday to get it delivered!


----------



## Yagmur (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh no, Lou that's bad. But good to see that you have someone who helps you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How is everyone doing today? I'm slowly feeling better now. I'll do a good Friends Makeup today. She is going to have a Fotoshoot. I hope I can manage that!

Today is a religious Holiday for us Moslems. It's the feast of sacrifice, maybe you know it as "Eid" or "Bayram". So it will be a busy Day, filled with get visitors and go visiting others 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a great Day you all


----------



## Moxy (Nov 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_
Yes, it's really sad, so many great People are missing. Tish, *Rbella*, Elegant and so many others 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I speak to Danelle fairly often, she's such a busy bee! Her real estate business doesnt allow her much spare time, otherwise she'd chat here all the time, I'm sure!

My dad caught a burglar today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Life of a cop is exciting heehee!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_How is everyone doing today? I'm slowly feeling better now. I'll do a good Friends Makeup today. She is going to have a Fotoshoot. I hope I can manage that!

Today is a religious Holiday for us Moslems. It's the feast of sacrifice, maybe you know it as "Eid" or "Bayram". So it will be a busy Day, filled with get visitors and go visiting others 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a great Day you all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yes, you have Opferfest today! Have a great day!


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 27, 2009)

Yagmur, happy holiday to you. Today, we have a public holiday called Hari Raya Haji which is celebrated by the Muslims. I believe it is the same religious holiday as yours. I have to go to work for half a day tomorrow though, work is getting very busy!

Welcome to the thread, FemmeFatale!

Enjoy the weekend, bimbos!


----------



## Yagmur (Nov 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Yes, you have Opferfest today! Have a great day!_

 
Right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Yagmur, happy holiday to you. Today, we have a public holiday called Hari Raya Haji_

 
Happy Holiday to you too hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good Night everyone


----------



## Face2Mac (Nov 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_
Yesterday was the Final Episode of Season 5. I can't wait for Season 6.
I really hope it's Susan and not Katherine, who gets married with Mike.
_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_
Yes i hope it is Susan he gets married to (again!) as well! i think Susan is really sweet... i'm not a massive fan of Katherine for some reason._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_






 Please let it be Susan!

And congrats, Yagmur, these are great news!_

 
I can answer this question for you guys, if you want. It's complicated, but good.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Nov 28, 2009)

Good evening my fellow bimbos! I hope you all have a great weekend!

Things have been good with me, still dealing with the bullshit with my car.
I mentioned this in the Warm & Cozy thread, but I'll mention it again.
It'll be a month in a couple days since the accident. My car is still sitting at the body shop, rotting. I can't even get a true estimate until my body people get the okay to do the work. Apparently the hold up at the moment is the fact that the police report got returned to the officer & I have no idea why!
I hope the officer calls me on Monday, or Allison is gonna loose it!
J thinks at the rate that this is moving, I wont get my baby back until the begining of the year! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Complete bullshit, the bitch was drinking & changing lanes! I have the 1st 2 pages of the police report and that's what was said. I'm sorry she is 100% at fault. I wouldn't be suprised if her brand new BMW is fixed by now!
Ugh, I am just getting more & more bitter as the days go by.
I am so over driving J's truck. Her goddamn insurance didn't even offer me a rental when I gave them my statement, I even said I needed one! I can't wait to get back into MY car and drive it! I know I have to find new rims and tires for my baby, since one rim got completely gacked. I tried to find the rims I have, so I could replace that one. But, they don't make them anymore, so I have to find new ones! I am kinda happy about that one, I have been wanting new ones for awhile now.
I have never had such a horrible expierence with this situation before in my life! I have a feeling she is contesting the fact that she was drinking. She didn't get a DUI, since she was under the limit, but still it is reckless if you hit someone & you have booze in your system.
Man, I think my rant is over for the moment...

I hope everything has been peachy for y'all & I love you all as well!


----------



## FemmeFatale (Nov 28, 2009)

Oh Man Allison, that really is so frustrating! I hope it gets all worked out... So i was just looking at your screen name and is it  for

a) cls lover 6 speed?

or 

b) CL Silver 6 Speed?

I just caught on to that now!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I used to be in love with my car too. I had a beautiful black on black range rover 4.6 HSE but now i live in nyc and dont get to drive and one of my sisters killed it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I feel your pain!!


----------



## FemmeFatale (Nov 28, 2009)

PS- Ladies my real name is Dara...


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeFatale* 

 
_PS- Ladies my real name is Dara..._

 
that's a nice name! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and Allison i'm sorry things are not moving quickly with your car 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i can understand how frustrating it is when you need it and love it so much! people need a boot up the ass!

i hope everybody is having a great weekend! i am going out tonight with the guys from work - pizza and drinks! it's going to be lots of fun and my last party before Christmas


----------



## Moxy (Nov 28, 2009)

Dara is a very pretty name! Quite uncommon too i think? I like that, my name is very uncommon in my country which I used to hate when I was little - I wanted to be something "normal" like Anne or Kate, but now I love it! Even though everyone calls me Moxy which I love, I think my real name is quite nice, which is Stasia, and goes well together with my surname, I feel like one of those people on television with catchy names


----------



## FemmeFatale (Nov 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Dara is a very pretty name! Quite uncommon too i think? I like that, my name is very uncommon in my country which I used to hate when I was little - I wanted to be something "normal" like Anne or Kate, but now I love it! Even though everyone calls me Moxy which I love, I think my real name is quite nice, which is Stasia, and goes well together with my surname, I feel like one of those people on television with catchy names 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks! Yes, its very uncommon, i love that about it!

I love the Stasia, so pretty! I had a professor in college whose name was Christina Stasia!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeFatale* 

 
_PS- Ladies my real name is Dara..._

 





 Good to know!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_I can answer this question for you guys, if you want. It's complicated, but good._

 
Oh... Let me think about it one night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really look forward to the new seasons of Grey's Anatomy and Private Practice as well!!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Nov 28, 2009)

Dara, B, is correct! CL Silver 6 Speed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just got home from my dads, I had a nice Thanksgiving with him, my brother & his wife. J had decided to stay home with Biscuit, if my brother didn't bring his 2 Irish Setters my 2 boys would have came with. 
It was nice of J to think of my dad...it was a full house! with 4 people and 3 dogs, adding J  & Biscuit it would have been 5 on 4. EEK!
It sucks that Biscuit is such a terror! I think he needs doggy boot camp!


----------



## Yagmur (Nov 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_I can answer this question for you guys, if you want. It's complicated, but good._

 
Thank you Face2MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I think I don't want to know it. I like to speculate and beeing excited till the next season starts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeFatale* 

 
_PS- Ladies my real name is Dara..._

 
Good to know... Hello Dara 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I really look forward to the new seasons of Grey's Anatomy and Private Practice as well!!_

 
Ohhh, I can't wait for Grey's Anatomy. I do like it even more than Desperate Housewifes


----------



## Yagmur (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello Bimbos,
I've got a gorgeous surprise from my Husband yesterday... He bought me a MALM Vanity 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wanted that Vanity, since a long time. But I don't have so much space for the big one. Now IKEA has brought out a smaller one: 
IKEA | Nachttische & übrige Aufbewahrung | Frisiertische | MALM | Frisiertisch

I'm soooo happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had my Makeup always in the bathroom *Iknowit'sbad* 
But now, I'll use my MALM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We are going to ous local christmas fair tonight. Yippie for mulled wine + waffles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What are you all doing today?


----------



## Susanne (Nov 29, 2009)

That's awesome, Yagmur! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have to work for school at lot today. I will have lunch with my boyfriend, but we will stay at home. 
It is 11 °C here today - that is not the feeling I want for a visit at the christmas market 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe next weekend.

Have a great Sunday you all!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 29, 2009)

That's awesome that you have got the malm now, Yagmur!  What a great husband you have - very thoughtful of him! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And enjoy your meal Susanne!

I had fun last night at the work meal and drinks - got quite merry on wine!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 29, 2009)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/i...3/#post1826654

here is my fotd! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 check it out if you'd like! quite an amusing piccie at the end! hee hee!


----------



## FemmeFatale (Nov 29, 2009)

You have gorgeous eyes lou!


----------



## Moxy (Nov 29, 2009)

Sorry to interrupt, I have to share this with you guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Liam's mum asked him what is he getting me for Xmas and he said he doesnt know yet. And then she said he should get me an engagement ring, that it's about time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bless, she's so sweet


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Sorry to interrupt, I have to share this with you guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Liam's mum asked him what is he getting me for Xmas and he said he doesnt know yet. And then she said he should get me an engagement ring, that it's about time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bless, she's so sweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

do you think he will? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it would make a fabulous pressie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and thanks Dara! you make me blush!


----------



## Moxy (Nov 29, 2009)

Oh Lou i have no idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 TBH i'm not sure i want that yet. We're together for 4 years now and about 2 yrs ago, a ring from him was all I thought about, day and night... but right now I'm ok with where we are and dont think we should feel rushed. We're gonna be 23 and 27 in a couple of months, but that's still young enough... I dont wanna get married until I can pay for my own wedding with my money and have it the way I like it - 

and with our situation, where half of the guests would be Slovenian and half British, there is no simple "wedding ceremony". I dont want either half of the guests to feel like the third wheel. Does this make any sense?


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks Yagmur for inviting me to this thread! I never came in before! OMG there are so many pages here! Time to catch up!


----------



## Yagmur (Nov 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_That's awesome, Yagmur! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_That's awesome that you have got the malm now, Yagmur!  What a great husband you have - very thoughtful of him! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Unfortunately the MALM doesn't fit, it's still 10 cm too long 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But thank god for my technically talented Husband. He will fix it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_It is 11 °C here today - that is not the feeling I want for a visit at the christmas market 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe next weekend._

 
Oh, but mulled wine is so much better with cold weather 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/i...3/#post1826654

here is my fotd! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 check it out if you'd like! quite an amusing piccie at the end! hee hee!_

 
You look really pretty Lou. I like especially your Lips!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Sorry to interrupt, I have to share this with you guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Liam's mum asked him what is he getting me for Xmas and he said he doesnt know yet. And then she said he should get me an engagement ring, that it's about time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bless, she's so sweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Awww, that's really sweet of her! It's good to see that his Family does like you. I think that's really important 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just came back from the Christmas Fair. Mulled Wine + Waffles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I'm ready for bed, I think. Good Night everyone


----------



## Yagmur (Nov 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_Thanks Yagmur for inviting me to this thread! I never came in before! OMG there are so many pages here! Time to catch up!_

 
Hello Jenn


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Oh Lou i have no idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 TBH i'm not sure i want that yet. We're together for 4 years now and about 2 yrs ago, a ring from him was all I thought about, day and night... but right now I'm ok with where we are and dont think we should feel rushed. We're gonna be 23 and 27 in a couple of months, but that's still young enough... I dont wanna get married until I can pay for my own wedding with my money and have it the way I like it - 

and with our situation, where half of the guests would be Slovenian and half British, there is no simple "wedding ceremony". I dont want either half of the guests to feel like the third wheel. Does this make any sense? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

i think that's fantastic that you want to save and pay for your own wedding. me and nick saved up and had things just the way we wanted. and it made everything even more special because we worked hard and paid for it ourselves!  too many people automatically think their parents should pay for everything.

Yes you are both very young and if you are happy with the way things are then keep on at it! you guys obviously have a fantatsic relashionship because you wouldn't have survived so long if not.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i know what you mean about the owrry of people feeling like third wheels - however things like weddings and parties bring people together (as well as lots of alcohol!) and i'm sure the two families and sets of friends would mix and have a great time.

and thanks Yagmur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i only got the lipstick on saturday (bought from specktra from a lovely lady!) and liked it so much i had to wear it!

and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jenn! have lots of fun chatting with us!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 29, 2009)

Jenn!


----------



## Moxy (Nov 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i know what you mean about the owrry of people feeling like third wheels - however things like weddings and parties bring people together (as well as lots of alcohol!) and i'm sure the two families and sets of friends would mix and have a great time._

 
How could they mix, none of the british folk speak Slovene and very little of the Slovene people that'd be invited to the wedding speak English 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's the main problem. Which language to choose for the ceremony? Which language to choose for the evening? I know english is the international language, but here older people dont speak English and they're entitled to see their kid's wedding in their own language... there's really no solution to this, so easiest would be to get married on our honeymoon. However, I've always thought my family would be present..

Jean, hiya!!!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 29, 2009)

Moxy, there will be a way for you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe you could make the ceremony in two languages?


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_How could they mix, none of the british folk speak Slovene and very little of the Slovene people that'd be invited to the wedding speak English 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's the main problem. Which language to choose for the ceremony? Which language to choose for the evening? I know english is the international language, but here older people dont speak English and they're entitled to see their kid's wedding in their own language... there's really no solution to this, so easiest would be to get married on our honeymoon. However, I've always thought my family would be present..

Jean, hiya!!!_

 
crap! me being stoopid forgot about the language barrier! perhaps you could have a translator so that the english people can understand like Susanne said.  or maybe you could have two ceremonies? my mum got married in ireland for the official wedding but when she came back to the uk she then had a 'blessing' ceremony as well for guests that couldn't make it


----------



## Moxy (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks Susanne! We did consider that, but there's one more issue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




WHERE to have the wedding? In Slovenia? In England? People arent rich, we cant ask them to fly to another country and pay flights and accommodation, to witness a few hours of wedding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And we certainly wont have enough money to pay for like 30 people's travel costs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope it somehow all works out...i think that's why I dont want to get engaged yet, I know making this happen will be like launching a spaceship to Mars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Edit - Lou, having 2 ceremonies is possible, but there really is only "one" wedding, if you know what I mean? I mean the second time wont be the same, and we'd probably both want the first time to be in our "home" country.

And you know translator at the party would totally kill the ambient, you either have fun or you dont, jokes so many times arent translatable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!

Anyways thanks guys, I do hope we'll think of something when it actually happens x x x x


----------



## FemmeFatale (Nov 29, 2009)

Welcome Jenn! Nice to meet you!

Yagmur- Mulled Wine, that sounds amazing! I have never had that, sounds yummy and warm!

Moxy- that is so exciting! I understand about the small dilemma, but there will be a way for you guys to work it out! Maybe a translator?


----------



## FemmeFatale (Nov 29, 2009)

Oh yeah, Yagmur, I have the Malm set in my bedroom in my apartment. the all black bed and 6 drawer dresser. In my closest we have 2 sets of 3 drawers for extra room. I love the Malm look! So clean!

That is so nice of your husband to get you a surprise!!!


----------



## FemmeFatale (Nov 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Thanks Susanne! We did consider that, but there's one more issue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




WHERE to have the wedding? In Slovenia? In England? People arent rich, we cant ask them to fly to another country and pay flights and accommodation, to witness a few hours of wedding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And we certainly wont have enough money to pay for like 30 people's travel costs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope it somehow all works out...i think that's why I dont want to get engaged yet, I know making this happen will be like launching a spaceship to Mars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Edit - Lou, having 2 ceremonies is possible, but there really is only "one" wedding, if you know what I mean? I mean the second time wont be the same, and we'd probably both want the first time to be in our "home" country.

And you know translator at the party would totally kill the ambient, you either have fun or you dont, jokes so many times arent translatable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!

Anyways thanks guys, I do hope we'll think of something when it actually happens x x x x_

 
eeek! that does sound a bit sticky. Maybe you will have to do it two different places? or meet somewhere in the middle? A parisian wedding?


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Nov 30, 2009)

*trying to catch up on what's going on here*


----------



## Susanne (Nov 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_*trying to catch up on what's going on here*




_

 
Just talk what you want to talk about. We will chat with you


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Nov 30, 2009)

So I've been trying to work out but I really hate doing cardio. I run for 5 minutes and I wanna stop because I hate it. The only cardio I'll do is swimming but the pool looks gross and I don't wanna damage my hair. The swim caps don't work on me. Any tips?


----------



## Susanne (Nov 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_So I've been trying to work out but I really hate doing cardio. I run for 5 minutes and I wanna stop because I hate it. The only cardio I'll do is swimming but the pool looks gross and I don't wanna damage my hair. The swim caps don't work on me. Any tips?_

 
Try aerobics! I am doing it since 12 years now every week and it has really helped to improve my condition.

I don't like swim caps neither - if I go swimming than always with my head up


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Nov 30, 2009)

has anyone tried p90x?? i did some of the workouts recently and it really kicks my butt. i like the aerobics disc. i'm gonna try it out! thanks!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Nov 30, 2009)

you know what sucks? most of my close friends are guys and so when they get married, i'm never one of the bridesmaids. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 one of them is gonna get married next year and he hasn't asked me to be the makeup artist or bridesmaid. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i know it's hard for me to ask and i don't want them to feel obligated to give me payment cuz i really don't want anything. anyone else been in this situation?


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_you know what sucks? most of my close friends are guys and so when they get married, i'm never one of the bridesmaids. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 one of them is gonna get married next year and he hasn't asked me to be the makeup artist or bridesmaid. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i know it's hard for me to ask and i don't want them to feel obligated to give me payment cuz i really don't want anything. anyone else been in this situation?_

 
i've not been in that situation however i can understand that it's upsetting for you. but don't take offence. when i planned my wedding i sorted most of it. it wouldn't have even occured to nick to ask somebody to be a make up artist, let alone a bridesmaid! so i think it's more the factthey are guys and their ladies have just automatically sorted everything - rather than them just ignoring you and your skills.

i hope all bimbos have a great week this week. i have been paid today so tommorow i am getting my high lights done and going Christmas shopping. yay!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_you know what sucks? most of my close friends are guys and so when they get married, i'm never one of the bridesmaids. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 one of them is gonna get married next year and he hasn't asked me to be the makeup artist or bridesmaid. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i know it's hard for me to ask and i don't want them to feel obligated to give me payment cuz i really don't want anything. anyone else been in this situation?_

 





 Why don't you ask him? Say it would be an honour to be the makeup artist.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Nov 30, 2009)

i offered in a casual, joking way. i didn't wanna be like, "so do u want me to do her makeup? cuz i can." i said something like, "hey congrats on the wedding! if mari needs someone to do her makeup, you know who to ask!" then he laughed and said, "yea she's planning all that stuff. u know girls."

i think that means no. which makes me sad because i really wanna help. oh well. i'm not close with her at all so i don't see a reason why she would ask me.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Nov 30, 2009)

plus he knows i've done makeup for weddings before


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Nov 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_
i hope all bimbos have a great week this week. i have been paid today so tommorow i am getting my high lights done and going Christmas shopping. yay!_

 
yay!! i love christmas shopping! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 best time of the year.

i haven't gotten paid in so long cuz i haven't worked in over a year!! can't wait to start at MAC.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_i offered in a casual, joking way. i didn't wanna be like, "so do u want me to do her makeup? cuz i can." i said something like, "hey congrats on the wedding! if mari needs someone to do her makeup, you know who to ask!" then he laughed and said, "yea she's planning all that stuff. u know girls."

i think that means no. which makes me sad because i really wanna help. oh well. i'm not close with her at all so i don't see a reason why she would ask me._

 





 I am sorry. But you will find other events for you!


----------



## FemmeFatale (Nov 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_has anyone tried p90x?? i did some of the workouts recently and it really kicks my butt. i like the aerobics disc. i'm gonna try it out! thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
omg my friends bf did this and lost so much weight! I really wanted to try it but then i got scared. I am on a health kick right now but I work so much that I dont have time to work out! I need some motivation! Lets be motivation buddies!! haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am small and thin but want to lose about 10 pds and tone up for NYE vacation and a vacation in feb!!! 

I do yoga a lot and work to go to the gym but I have lost my motivation!!


----------



## FemmeFatale (Nov 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i'
i hope all bimbos have a great week this week. i have been paid today so tommorow i am getting my high lights done and going Christmas shopping. yay!_

 
Woo hoo for highlights!! I just got paid today, I am going to get a little mac shopping and Shu Uemura shopping done. I am also going to make use out of some of these Cyber Monday deals! I love Eryn Brinie and they have a fun sale going on!! Any fun things you have on your list Lou?


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 30, 2009)

Hello bimbos - how are you all?

I've been working so, so much.   Getting a little tired so I decided to work from home today and give myself a little bit of a break. ;-)  I even worked part of the Thanksgiving holiday weekend we just had here in the US.  

Did some online shopping over the weekend - picked up some staples from Old Navy and then treated myself to beauty stuff from Sephora (BE Rare Minerals skin care kit, Josie Maran Holiday kit) and QVC (BE Deluxe size mineral veil, Laura Gellar Balance & Brighten).  I've been very frugal with spending so this a was a big treat for me.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeFatale* 

 
_Woo hoo for highlights!! I just got paid today, I am going to get a little mac shopping and Shu Uemura shopping done. I am also going to make use out of some of these Cyber Monday deals! I love Eryn Brinie and they have a fun sale going on!! Any fun things you have on your list Lou?_

 

well i bought myself some philosophy stuff - the purity cleanser and a set of cookie scented shower gels from qvc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i picked up some gifts for some friends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and yes i am very excited about getting my hair done! it's been too long! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dara did you get some mac today?!

and Rach it sounds like you got some awesome stuff


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Nov 30, 2009)

I think what motivates me to lost 10-15 pounds are my old jeans. they used to be loose on me and now i can't even squeeze into them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so sad!


----------



## FemmeFatale (Nov 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_well i bought myself some philosophy stuff - the purity cleanser and a set of cookie scented shower gels from qvc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i picked up some gifts for some friends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and yes i am very excited about getting my hair done! it's been too long! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dara did you get some mac today?!

and Rach it sounds like you got some awesome stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lou, I did!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I got a few new things"
Amorous Dazzlecreme
Prep and Prime Lip
Plink Lipstick
Prive Lipstick
Preciousness Lipgloss

Then I got some Shu Uemura stuff !


----------



## FemmeFatale (Nov 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_I think what motivates me to lost 10-15 pounds are my old jeans. they used to be loose on me and now i can't even squeeze into them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so sad!_

 
yeah I feel you on that! Since I moved in with my boyfriend i gained baout 10 pounds and on my frame that is alot. I am only 5'1!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 30, 2009)

Oh, Amorous Dazzlecreme! Enjoy! It was on my list as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good night Bimbos! I go to bed now, I am really tired. Talk to you soon!


----------



## FemmeFatale (Nov 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Oh, Amorous Dazzlecreme! Enjoy! It was on my list as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good night Bimbos! I go to bed now, I am really tired. Talk to you soon!_

 
Thanks Susanne! I will let you know how I like it!!

Goodnight!!!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Nov 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeFatale* 

 
_yeah I feel you on that! Since I moved in with my boyfriend i gained baout 10 pounds and on my frame that is alot. I am only 5'1!_

 
ugh in college i gained like 15 pounds in a few months because me and my then bf just ate and sat and slept all day. haha


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Nov 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeFatale* 

 
_Woo hoo for highlights!! I just got paid today, I am going to get a little mac shopping and Shu Uemura shopping done. I am also going to make use out of some of these Cyber Monday deals! I love Eryn Brinie and they have a fun sale going on!! Any fun things you have on your list Lou?_

 
what colors are ur highlights?? i really love the shu uemura store. it's like a candy factory.

i bought shoes from dsw.com cuz they had a cyber monday deal! i got two pairs of boots for 80 bucks. it was a pair of motorcycle rider boots and steve madden black cowboy boots.


----------



## Moxy (Dec 1, 2009)

Dara I have Plink lippie! Such a lovely "not-in-your-face" pink for everyday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My bday is in month and a half (Jan 14) and since parents usually give me a bit of money to buy something I like, I was browsing the web, and found a PERFECT thing for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I bought a Juicy Couture bag in April with my own money and I love it so much, so I've been eyeing more - and I found this beauty!!!






Anyways, HAPPY DECEMBER 1ST! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love it how positive everyone is in this month and I'm gonna see Liam in just 22 days! Woot wooot


----------



## kelly2509t (Dec 1, 2009)

That bag is gorg! I've been wanting a Juicy Couture bag for ages but there expensive here compared to the US so might wait til I make a trip over there which I'm hoping to do soon


----------



## Moxy (Dec 1, 2009)

Yeah I got my first one on Ebay for about 150 dollars...it had tags, was in a soft bag (like oroginal ones in the store), and looks just like my sis' JC bag that she bought on Amazon. So either it's original or a fab fake 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There is no way I could afford a 300 dollars bag


----------



## Moxy (Dec 1, 2009)

Laura Mercier Mini Lipglace set


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 1, 2009)

The Juicy Couture bag is cute and in a pretty colour and the LM lipglace set looks yummy! Moxy, it is fun to think of what to buy with birthday money. Enjoy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




JC is expensive here for me too. I thought of getting a bag and a trainer top and pants when the store first opened early this year. But there are always other things that want to be bought first. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am busy at work. I hope things can slow down as December rolls. It is only Tuesday but I look forward to the weekend already. Have a good week, bimbos!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 1, 2009)

moxy i love the bag! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and the mini glosses are super cute!

got my highlights done! looks awesome! i get a bleach blonde, honey blonde and a caramel colour put in. plus i got my layers cut back in and my fringe cut. i love it!


----------



## Moxy (Dec 1, 2009)

Those hair sound familiar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Got any pics?


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Those hair sound familiar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Got any pics?_

 
i shall take some piccies tommorow. not feeling brilliant today so not wearing any make up! i've got the sniffles! boo!


----------



## FemmeFatale (Dec 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i shall take some piccies tommorow. not feeling brilliant today so not wearing any make up! i've got the sniffles! boo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
feel better!

Lets see some pics!!!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Dec 1, 2009)

The purse looks so cute! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The lip gloss set is adorable! I wish I could have it all!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Dec 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i shall take some piccies tommorow. not feeling brilliant today so not wearing any make up! i've got the sniffles! boo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
feel better! i just got over my sniffles!


----------



## FemmeFatale (Dec 1, 2009)

Woops! I just happened to stop into mac today. I picked up Lustrewhite lustre glass and Impassioned lipstick. Whoa what a bright color, it drew me right in!!!

That is the downfall of having a mac next door to where i work in soho!


----------



## banana1234 (Dec 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i shall take some piccies tommorow. not feeling brilliant today so not wearing any make up! i've got the sniffles! boo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
feel better soon lovey! and yes we all want pics! hehe


----------



## Susanne (Dec 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeFatale* 

 
_Woops! I just happened to stop into mac today. I picked up Lustrewhite lustre glass and Impassioned lipstick. Whoa what a bright color, it drew me right in!!!

That is the downfall of having a mac next door to where i work in soho!_

 
Enjoy! And greetings to Soho!!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 2, 2009)

thanks for the get well messages ladies! hopefully i will take a piccie tonight if i don't look too horrid! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm drugged up on cold meds today to make work go that little bit quicker 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




have a great day guys!


----------



## FemmeFatale (Dec 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Enjoy! And greetings to Soho!!_

 
Greetings!!!

I am very dissapointed with Baroque boudoir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh well... more money saved. how are all you ladies doing today?!


----------



## Moxy (Dec 2, 2009)

Hello Dara! And everyone else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I cant get Gaga's Bad ronance out of my head so I did a look, inspired by one of her looks in the video - the gentle one where she looks truly beautiful (apart from her usual smokin-hot-makes-me-feel-like-a-lesbian looks).

Anyways here's the link if anyone is bored!! http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/l...always-154909/

Can I just say i am so fed up with crutches? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want to move like a normal persoooon!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 2, 2009)

I am really busy these days.... 

I look forward to my weekly pizza and Lipstick Jungle tonight


----------



## Moxy (Dec 2, 2009)

Pizza and Jungle lipstick sounds FAB! I havent had junk food in ages - being crippled means my parents cook and for 3 weeks I've been eating way too healthy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What topping do you like best, Susanne?


----------



## Susanne (Dec 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Pizza and Jungle lipstick sounds FAB! I havent had junk food in ages - being crippled means my parents cook and for 3 weeks I've been eating way too healthy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What topping do you like best, Susanne?_

 
I love ham, ananas and chicken on my pizza


----------



## banana1234 (Dec 2, 2009)

ananas? is that pineapple? i think i remember that from my old german lessons hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sounds yummy


----------



## Susanne (Dec 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_ananas? is that pineapple? i think i remember that from my old german lessons hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sounds yummy_

 
Sorry - yes- pineapple of course! I am tired


----------



## banana1234 (Dec 2, 2009)

i'll let you off this time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol!!!

your english is way better than any language i have learnt! 

you have now made me really want pizza


----------



## Moxy (Dec 2, 2009)

Susanne we say Ananas too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was staring at the screen, thinking since when you know Slovene 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!! How cool


----------



## FemmeFatale (Dec 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Hello Dara! And everyone else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I cant get Gaga's Bad ronance out of my head so I did a look, inspired by one of her looks in the video - the gentle one where she looks truly beautiful (apart from her usual smokin-hot-makes-me-feel-like-a-lesbian looks).

Anyways here's the link if anyone is bored!! http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/l...always-154909/

Can I just say i am so fed up with crutches? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want to move like a normal persoooon!_

 
Hi Moxy!!

I love that song too!! Your look is hot! You kinda look like her!!


----------



## FemmeFatale (Dec 2, 2009)

Susanne, your english is AMAZING actually. Very great.

Ananas?? I thought you meant to write Bananas and I was like hmmm that is interesting?

I have never had pineapple on pizza!


----------



## kelly2509t (Dec 2, 2009)

I love Pineapple but not on pizza. Han a chicken sounds nice though. I'm craving pizza now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I love having ham an pepperoni on mine YUM!


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeFatale* 

 
_Yagmur- Mulled Wine, that sounds amazing! I have never had that, sounds yummy and warm!_

 
It is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeFatale* 

 
_Oh yeah, Yagmur, I have the Malm set in my bedroom in my apartment. the all black bed and 6 drawer dresser. In my closest we have 2 sets of 3 drawers for extra room. I love the Malm look! So clean!

That is so nice of your husband to get you a surprise!!!_

 
Sounds good, clean + chic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_got my highlights done! looks awesome! i get a bleach blonde, honey blonde and a caramel colour put in. plus i got my layers cut back in and my fringe cut. i love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Pictures??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeFatale* 

 
_Woops! I just happened to stop into mac today. I picked up Lustrewhite lustre glass and *Impassioned lipstick.* Whoa what a bright color, it drew me right in!!!_

 
Impassioned = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I really like pineapple on Pizza. It's popular here in Germany, with Cheese + Ham: *Pizza Hawaii* OK, now I'm craving Pizza 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't know if anyone has heard of this, but my MA @Beck told be that MAC changes the Packaging of Pigments next Year. They'll be 3,5g instead of 7,5g!!! But the Price will NOT change!!!


----------



## FemmeFatale (Dec 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_
Impassioned = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I really like pineapple on Pizza. It's popular here in Germany, with Cheese + Ham: *Pizza Hawaii* OK, now I'm craving Pizza 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't know if anyone has heard of this, but my MA @Beck told be that MAC changes the Packaging of Pigments next Year. They'll be 3,5g instead of 7,5g!!! But the Price will NOT change!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Omg loving Impassioned!!!

WHAT MAC!??!?! That is messed up if that is true!!!


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeFatale* 

 
_Omg loving Impassioned!!!

WHAT MAC!??!?! That is messed up if that is true!!!_

 
Yes!!! I hope it's not true. But my MA is the Counter Manager of one of the best selling Counters in Germany. She said, she can not order new Pigments till January. Because they will change the Packaging. She was really upset as well.


----------



## Moxy (Dec 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeFatale* 

 
_Hi Moxy!!

I love that song too!! Your look is hot! You kinda look like her!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
I wish!!!


YAGMUR WHAAAT? OMG that is wrong in so many ways!!!! WHy, MAC, WHYYYY?

I love cheese and mushrooms on pizza 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Add some green peppers and sweet corn and onions and I'll be a happy bunny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I dont really like meat on pizza.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_I wish!!!


YAGMUR WHAAAT? OMG that is wrong in so many ways!!!! WHy, MAC, WHYYYY?

I love cheese and mushrooms on pizza 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Add some green peppers and sweet corn and onions and I'll be a happy bunny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*I dont really like meat on pizza.*_

 
i'm the same. i prefer veggies... if i ever have meat on a pizza it is chicken... mushrooms and green peppers are my fave things to have on pizza though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sorry girls but i won't be taking pictures tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i feel really bad and look even worse! plus i coughed so hard at work i nearly peed myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sexy....


----------



## FemmeFatale (Dec 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_plus i coughed so hard at work i nearly peed myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sexy...._


----------



## banana1234 (Dec 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i'm the same. i prefer veggies... if i ever have meat on a pizza it is chicken... mushrooms and green peppers are my fave things to have on pizza though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sorry girls but i won't be taking pictures tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i feel really bad and look even worse! plus i coughed so hard at work i nearly peed myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sexy...._

 

hahaha, ive been there hunny!!!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_i'll let you off this time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol!!!

your english is way better than any language i have learnt! 

you have now made me really want pizza 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Susanne we say Ananas too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was staring at the screen, thinking since when you know Slovene 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!! How cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeFatale* 

 
_Susanne, your english is AMAZING actually. Very great.

Ananas?? I thought you meant to write Bananas and I was like hmmm that is interesting?

I have never had pineapple on pizza!_

 





Thank you, girls!!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_
I
I don't know if anyone has heard of this, but my MA @Beck told be that MAC changes the Packaging of Pigments next Year. They'll be 3,5g instead of 7,5g!!! But the Price will NOT change!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
We pay 23 Euros for a pigment here that are US $34


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_We pay 23 Euros for a pigment here that are US $34 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
in the uk pigments are £15 which is about $25. you guys have it much worse than us! i won't moan so much about the uk paying more than the us guys now!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 2, 2009)

Just so - have I told you I love George Clooney's voice??


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Just so - have I told you I love George Clooney's voice?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hehe, not just his voice


----------



## FemmeFatale (Dec 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Just so - have I told you I love George Clooney's voice?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
and him in general. His looks arent too bad


----------



## Susanne (Dec 2, 2009)

True!


----------



## Moxy (Dec 2, 2009)

For all kitty (or animals in general) lovers! 

http://4gifs.com/gallery/d/137820-1/Catpaws.gif


----------



## banana1234 (Dec 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_For all kitty (or animals in general) lovers! 

http://4gifs.com/gallery/d/137820-1/Catpaws.gif_

 
hehehehe


----------



## maddiesmom (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey guys,  quick question for ya....I read on Twitter that the Sephora VIB gift cards are good starting today. However, I didn't get one! Did anyone else? What did it come in if you did?

Thanks ladies!  Hoping I didn't recycle it by accident!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maddiesmom* 

 
_Hey guys,  quick question for ya....I read on Twitter that the Sephora VIB gift cards are good starting today. However, I didn't get one! Did anyone else? What did it come in if you did?

Thanks ladies!  Hoping I didn't recycle it by accident!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Unfortunately we have no Sephora here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really want to come back to the US in 2010 that I can haul at Sephora again!

I am sorry you did not get a VIB card!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_For all kitty (or animals in general) lovers! 

http://4gifs.com/gallery/d/137820-1/Catpaws.gif_

 
How lovely!! I dreamed I got a new cat last night.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Dec 3, 2009)

Lovely FOTD, Moxy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





FemmeFatale: I love Soho! I visited NY last year with my BF. Can't wait to go back!!

P.S. I start my first day at MAC tmrw!! Excited!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Dec 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Unfortunately we have no Sephora here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really want to come back to the US in 2010 that I can haul at Sephora again!

I am sorry you did not get a VIB card!_

 
Haha i'm a VIB at sephora. i spend waaay too much on makeup.

There's a Sephora in downtown SF and it has Illamasqua! apparently only 12 sephora's in the US get Illamasqua at the store.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Dec 3, 2009)

Surprised Kitty on Yahoo! Video

cutest video EVER! please watch!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 3, 2009)

aaawww! i love the kitty vids! my kitty was naughty during the night. he jumped onto my make up cabinet and knocked down all my hair products and mirror. scared me to death!! bad kitty!


----------



## Moxy (Dec 3, 2009)

Lou same here!! Pumpkin pawed my brushes from the brush cup to the floor and she messed up the puzzle i was working on. God knows where all the pieces are now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Susanne, do you think you'll be able to get a new kitty? My sis and her hubby lost a cat too and though they dont want to talk about it, we wanna help and get them a new one, but none of us is sure how long it takes before you feel ready for a new one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We dont wanna rush them though.


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Just so - have I told you I love George Clooney's voice?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too. He is very charming - his looks, voice, and mannerism. 

I like pizza with pineapple, ham and chicken too. It is popular here and it is called Hawaiian too!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Me too. He is very charming - his looks, voice, and mannerism. 

I like pizza with *pineapple, ham* and chicken too. It is popular here and it is called Hawaiian too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 I don't. I despise pizza or toast hawaii. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My taste buds think this pizza and this toast are perverse. *shudders*
I will have to wait a bit with dinner now because I feel a bit nauseous right now just by thinking of pizza and toast hawaii. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Hi everyone!


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_Lovely FOTD, Moxy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FemmeFatale: I love Soho! I visited NY last year with my BF. Can't wait to go back!!

*P.S. I start my first day at MAC tmrw!! Excited!*_

 
Have fun! I hope everything goes well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





 I don't. I despise pizza or toast hawaii. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My taste buds think this pizza and this toast are perverse. *shudders*
I will have to wait a bit with dinner now because I feel a bit nauseous right now just by thinking of pizza and toast hawaii. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Hi everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Jeanette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Are you feeling any better?!

I'm really tired today. How are you all?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 3, 2009)

I am feeling ok-ish Yagmur. How are you besides beeing tired? Is the swine flu over? 

L1LMAMAJ I am curious about your first day at MAC too. I hope it will be/was wonderful.


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 3, 2009)

Same here. I think it's over, but my headache doesn't want to go away!

I'm desperately waiting for my transdesign order...


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Same here. I think it's over, but my headache doesn't want to go away!

*I'm desperately waiting for my transdesign order...*_

 




Me too! Especially because of the OPI crystal nail file in the package. My two drugstore glass nail files are both so worn out that they don't file anymore. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope your headache goes away soon too!


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 3, 2009)

What have you got? Any new Nailpolishes? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just got my first crystal nail file from the drugstore. Hope it will be better than my artdeco mineral file!

Edit: Or do you mean the Order you have told me on twitter last week?! Sorry I'm tired


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_What have you got? Any new Nailpolishes? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just got my first crystal nail file from the drugstore. Hope it will be better than my artdeco mineral file!

Edit: *Or do you mean the Order you have told me on twitter last week?!* Sorry I'm tired 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 I hope it arrives stat. My paws want to have new stuff to play with.


----------



## Face2Mac (Dec 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





 I hope it arrives stat. My paws want to have new stuff to play with. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

A true Nail Ho, you are. 


Side Note: In the world, a star has fallen, his name would be Tiger Woods. 
               Couldn't keep it in his pants like he should
               His wife is mad, his supporters disappointed
               Which is funny to me, because when he wins another tournament
               He will be reannointed.  -So sick of this story


----------



## Moxy (Dec 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_  -So sick of this story
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Word


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Dec 3, 2009)

I will blog about my first day at MAC. I go in in a few hours. Hope everyone's having a good day (or night, depending on your time zone). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yagmur, how cold is it in germany? it's around 53 degrees (farenheit) here and i think it's freezing. LOL. i'm sure i'm overreacting.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Lou same here!! Pumpkin pawed my brushes from the brush cup to the floor and she messed up the puzzle i was working on. God knows where all the pieces are now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 
naughty pumpkin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




good luck on your first day Jenn!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_A true Nail Ho, you are._

 










 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_Side Note: In the world, a star has fallen, his name would be Tiger Woods. 
               Couldn't keep it in his pants like he should
               His wife is mad, his supporters disappointed
               Which is funny to me, because when he wins another tournament
               He will be reannointed.  -*So sick of this story*



_

 





Have a nice afternoon/evening everyone! I will go offline now and watch TV with some hot tea.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_
















*Have a nice afternoon/evening everyone! I will go offline now and watch TV with some hot tea.*



_

 
i hope you feel better soon hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm still feeling very crappy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but am wrapped up in bed with my new hot water bottle!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_
*Susanne, do you think you'll be able to get a new kitty?* My sis and her hubby lost a cat too and though they dont want to talk about it, we wanna help and get them a new one, but none of us is sure how long it takes before you feel ready for a new one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We dont wanna rush them though._

 
No, not yet. My old one was a very special cat - we had a special relationship to each other. I feel not ready yet to start with a new kitty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think something like fate must come and bring me a new cat. If there is one for me she will find me. Sorry, that sounds so silly, I know.



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_
Hi everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hi Jeanette!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_
I'm really tired today. How are you all?_

 
I am soo tired and have a headache. 

I was in an amusement park with my students today (Phantasialand near Cologne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) - it was great but we had a long journey both ways and it was really hard watching after my students all the time. 
I know that is my job, I should not complain!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_No, not yet. My old one was a very special cat - we had a special relationship to each other. I feel not ready yet to start with a new kitty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*I think something like fate must come and bring me a new cat. If there is one for me she will find me. Sorry, that sounds so silly, I know.*_

 
i don't think that is silly at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i just put in an order on transdesign! seeing as i skipped the mac bb collection i have treated myself to the following-

*opi lincoln park after dark (original version)
*essie midnight cami and a ridge filler base coat
*china glaze good witch, dorophy who, strawberry fields, agent lavender, *c-c-courage
*seche vite top coat

hopefully they will arrive safe and sound before Christmas!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 3, 2009)

I LOVE OPI Lincoln Park After Dark! One of my faves!!

I am so excited for the new spring collections by China Glaze and OPI


----------



## FemmeFatale (Dec 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I LOVE OPI Lincoln Park After Dark! One of my faves!!_

 
My favorite color ever! I have been wearing it for almost 4 years now!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 3, 2009)

i'm pleased you ladies rate it highly! i have the matte lincoln park after dark but really wanted the original version 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 many people say it's a classic opi shade!


----------



## FemmeFatale (Dec 3, 2009)

i just a $20 gift card for being a vib sephora customer. Did anyone else get this?


----------



## Moxy (Dec 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_*opi lincoln park after dark (original version)_

 
Awesome colour!! I bought it as a xmas prezzie for one of Liam's sisters. Hope she likes it too!

Susanne I totally understand and dont find it silly at all. Me and Pumpkin are as close as we can be, so I know what you mean by special relationship. I can only hope to be as strong as you are when her time comes. But it'll be ok, she'll have your kitty to play with.


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_yagmur, how cold is it in germany? it's around 53 degrees (farenheit) here and i think it's freezing. LOL. i'm sure i'm overreacting._

 
Tomorrow will be 2°C which would be 35°F! That's cold, when will it be Summer again?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I think something like fate must come and bring me a new cat. If there is one for me she will find me. Sorry, that sounds so silly, I know._

 
That does not sound silly! I know what you mean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I was in an amusement park with my students today (Phantasialand near Cologne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) - it was great but we had a long journey both ways and it was really hard watching after my students all the time. 
I know that is my job, I should not complain!_

 
Oh, that's great. I'm sure your Students had an awesome Time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i just put in an order on transdesign! seeing as i skipped the mac bb collection i have treated myself to the following-

*opi lincoln park after dark (original version)
*essie midnight cami and a ridge filler base coat
*china glaze good witch, dorophy who, strawberry fields, agent lavender, *c-c-courage
*seche vite top coat

hopefully they will arrive safe and sound before Christmas!_

 
Sounds like a great Order. Tell me how you like Linkin Park after darl. I wanted that one too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I LOVE OPI Lincoln Park After Dark! One of my faves!!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeFatale* 

 
_My favorite color ever! I have been wearing it for almost 4 years now!_

 





 Okay, I have to get it!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeFatale* 

 
_i just a $20 gift card for being a vib sephora customer. Did anyone else get this?_

 
Unfortunately we don't have Sephora here in Germany 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm going to sleep now. Have a good Night everyone!


----------



## FemmeFatale (Dec 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Awesome colour!! I bought it as a xmas prezzie for one of Liam's sisters. Hope she likes it too!

Susanne I totally understand and dont find it silly at all. Me and Pumpkin are as close as we can be, so I know what you mean by special relationship. I can only hope to be as strong as you are when her time comes. But it'll be ok, she'll have your kitty to play with. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i dont have a kitty but I have a dog that I feel this way about. I can even bear to imagine my life without her. I know how you feel susanne!! Stay strong!


----------



## maddiesmom (Dec 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeFatale* 

 
_i just a $20 gift card for being a vib sephora customer. Did anyone else get this?_

 

Nope, and I am a VIB too.  My friend just got hers, though.  I hope they didn't forget me!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Congrats on getting a card...do you know what you are going to get with it?


----------



## banana1234 (Dec 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeFatale* 

 
_i dont have a kitty but I have a dog that I feel this way about. I can even bear to imagine my life without her. I know how you feel susanne!! Stay strong! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
same, ive never had a cat but if my dog died, i wouldnt know what i would do, but the time will come when u want to give another animal a good home, my dog was a rescue, i would never go out of my way to buy an animal ever again, there are so many that need loving homes in shelters, there are lots of stray cats, maybe one will happen to wander your way susanne? hehe


----------



## clslvr6spd (Dec 3, 2009)

I got mine, it was $15 though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I did just spend it though...


----------



## maddiesmom (Dec 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_I got mine, it was $15 though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I did just spend it though..._

 

oooh!  Whatcha get?


----------



## Susanne (Dec 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Susanne I totally understand and dont find it silly at all. Me and Pumpkin are as close as we can be, so I know what you mean by special relationship. I can only hope to be as strong as you are when her time comes. But it'll be ok, she'll have your kitty to play with. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aww... yes.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Dec 4, 2009)

Nothing too exciting. 

Nars Silent Night e/s, it was $9! 
Sephora by OPI - 212
Philosophy Gingerbread Man scrub (LOVE this stuff)


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Dec 4, 2009)

the $20 VIB gift card is so generous! min purchase of $35. That's almost 50% off!!

Anyway I had my first day at MAC. so much fun! =) i love it there.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 4, 2009)

i'm pleased that you had a great first day! i am sure you'll make an amazing mac ma! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my kitties were good last night so no knocked over products this morning thank goodness!


----------



## banana1234 (Dec 4, 2009)

so they've stopped climbing on your tv also then? lol


----------



## Moxy (Dec 4, 2009)

I also got a 15 dollars voucher for Sephora, min. purchase of 35. I'll just nag someone for a CP on FB


----------



## FemmeFatale (Dec 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Nothing too exciting. 

Nars Silent Night e/s, it was $9! 
Sephora by OPI - 212
Philosophy Gingerbread Man scrub (LOVE this stuff)_

 
Wearing 212 right now on my nails!!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Dec 4, 2009)

^^Is it gorgeous?


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_so they've stopped climbing on your tv also then? lol_

 
hee hee! he'll never stop trying. he seems to do that before his dinner at night! but if i should at him he jumps down now before he jumps onto the actual tv.

work is dragging today...


----------



## FemmeFatale (Dec 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_^^Is it gorgeous?_

 
well i love anything sparkly and glittery! I love it, it really has a special shimmer to it. Although I feel it gets dul very quickly. Def recommend using a shiny top coat like seche vite or something like that...


----------



## banana1234 (Dec 4, 2009)

EEEEEEEEEEE!!! *Squeels* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i only ordered some stuff wednesday night and it came today on free delivery!!!

i love box day


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 4, 2009)

My Transdesign order is at the Customs, and it's weekend! I won't be able to get it, until next week! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wanted to use "Glove you so much" for tomorrow. We're going to a very famous Christmas Fair here in Munich. It's called "Tollwood": www.tollwood.de


----------



## Susanne (Dec 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_My Transdesign order is at the Customs, and it's weekend! I won't be able to get it, until next week! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wanted to use "Glove you so much" for tomorrow. We're going to a very famous Christmas Fair here in Munich. It's called "Tollwood": www.tollwood.de



_

 
What a pity! But you will enjoy it even more next week!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_My Transdesign order is at the Customs, and it's weekend! I won't be able to get it, until next week! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wanted to use "Glove you so much" for tomorrow. We're going to a very famous Christmas Fair here in Munich. It's called "Tollwood": www.tollwood.de



_

 
i saw on facebook that it is stuck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope you have a fab time at the festivel though! i don't speak german so can't really understand the website much. but the pics look good!


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_What a pity! But you will enjoy it even more next week! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks Susanne. I really hope I'll have time to go to the Customs next week. It's far away from my House and their opening times suck!!! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i saw on facebook that it is stuck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope you have a fab time at the festivel though! i don't speak german so can't really understand the website much. but the pics look good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No Problem, the website is also available in english: www.tollwood.de/en/winterfestival-2009/


----------



## banana1234 (Dec 4, 2009)

looks like a blast!!! have fun


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Thanks Susanne. I really hope I'll have time to go to the Customs next week. It's far away from my House and their opening times suck!!! 



No Problem, the website is also available in english: www.tollwood.de/en/winterfestival-2009/



_

 
the adventure of life show sounds awesome! and the ice skating will be lots of fun! i wish we had a big festival like this in the uk! it sounds fantastic!

and thanks for finding an english version of the site. languages are not my thing i'm afraid. i can manage very basic french but sadly that is it. i always admire people who know more than one language because it takes lots of time, effort and skill!


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_looks like a blast!!! have fun  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_the adventure of life show sounds awesome! and the ice skating will be lots of fun! i wish we had a big festival like this in the uk! it sounds fantastic!_

 
The Shows are always fun there and you can buy a lot of gorgeous Things there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_*and thanks for finding an english version of the site. *languages are not my thing i'm afraid. i can manage very basic french but sadly that is it. i always admire people who know more than one language because it takes lots of time, effort and skill!_

 
You're welcome my dear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Are you feeling any better Lou? I hope your flu is getting better.


----------



## FemmeFatale (Dec 4, 2009)

Yagmur, Have so much fun!!

Lou- How are you feeling??


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 4, 2009)

double post- doh!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Shows are always fun there and you can buy a lot of gorgeous Things there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





You're welcome my dear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Are you feeling any better Lou? I hope your flu is getting better._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeFatale* 

 
_Yagmur, Have so much fun!!

Lou- How are you feeling??_

 
i'm feeling a little better now thanks guys. wrapped up in bed again! wearing my massive pink universal studios hoodie that hubby bought for me on our honeymoon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it makes me smile.

oh and i'm now an advisor! yay!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_oh and i'm now an advisor! yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Congrats!!


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeFatale* 

 
_Yagmur, Have so much fun!!_

 
Thank you, Dara 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Do you have Christmas Fairs or Festivals in the US?!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i'm feeling a little better now thanks guys. wrapped up in bed again! wearing my massive pink universal studios hoodie that hubby bought for me on our honeymoon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it makes me smile.

oh and i'm now an advisor! yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Good to hear that you'Re already feeling better. 
And congratulations on being an Advisor now


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Thank you, Dara 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Do you have Christmas Fairs or Festivals in the US?!

*
Good to hear that you'Re already feeling better.* 
And congratulations on being an Advisor now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
unfortunately the 2 out of the 3 guys at work have now got the same thing! i've had it since tuesday so hopefully they will get better as soon as i did. we blame the customers! they have made us all sick! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hee hee!


----------



## Moxy (Dec 4, 2009)

Hello babes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aww Yagmur i hope you get those polishes first thing Monday!

Since we're all getting so festive - my mates took some photos for me in the city since I cant go out with them yet, thought you might enjoy a bit of Xmasy spirit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















I WANNA GO AND HAVE MULLED WIIIIIINE


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 5, 2009)

wow those pictures are beautiful Moxy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i bet you can't wait to go out and see it all for yourself! sweet that your friends took piccies for you to look at though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i am working today - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - however i am thinking of the extra money i shall get at the end of the month for doing so much overtime! i have to pay about £2000 for mine and Nick's holiday next year and the balance is due in Feb.  But i prefer to pay it off in Jan just to be safe!


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_




I WANNA GO AND HAVE MULLED WIIIIIINE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That looks so beautiful! I hope you will be feeling better soon and get some mulled wine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i am working today - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - however i am thinking of the extra money i shall get at the end of the month for doing so much overtime! i have to *pay about £2000 for mine and Nick's holiday next year* and the balance is due in Feb.  But i prefer to pay it off in Jan just to be safe!_

 
Wow, that's a lot. Where are you guys going? I think I remember somewhere in the US, right?


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 5, 2009)

we're going to Florida. that is for a 10 day holiday but we spend the night before in a hotel in london near the airport, plus theme park tickets are not cheap! and when in Florida we're staying in a 4* villa which looks amazing. we don't treat ourselves much throughout the year or go many places - which is why we go all out for our holiday!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi bimbos!

I would love to spend a few days In NYC next fall again, after my 30th birthday in October. I will try to save some money for a trip!


----------



## nunu (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi everyone,

sorry i've gone away for so long. I'm glad everyone is well.

Yagmur, hope you had a lovely eid. I went shopping


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Dec 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_EEEEEEEEEEE!!! *Squeels* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i only ordered some stuff wednesday night and it came today on free delivery!!!

i love box day  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

yay i love  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Dec 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Hello babes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aww Yagmur i hope you get those polishes first thing Monday!

Since we're all getting so festive - my mates took some photos for me in the city since I cant go out with them yet, thought you might enjoy a bit of Xmasy spirit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















I WANNA GO AND HAVE MULLED WIIIIIINE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
amazing lights! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wow!!!

i'll try to take pix of the christmas tree we have downtown. it's pretty awesome =)


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Dec 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_we're going to Florida. that is for a 10 day holiday but we spend the night before in a hotel in london near the airport, plus theme park tickets are not cheap! and when in Florida we're staying in a 4* villa which looks amazing. we don't treat ourselves much throughout the year or go many places - which is why we go all out for our holiday!_

 
cool! i've never been to florida! are u gonna go to disneyworld? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hear it's pretty amazing.


----------



## Moxy (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks L1LMAMAJ! If you dont mind, may I ask what your name is? (If you already told us i apologize, i dont remember seeing it myself) So I dont always feel like a bozo double checking if i got your nickname right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Please take pics! I'm lucky to live on the suburbs of the capital, it's the loveliest city in the country


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_cool! i've never been to florida! are u gonna go to disneyworld? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hear it's pretty amazing._

 
yeah! me and nick are big kids and love the disney theme parks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 we first went on our honeymoon so we have lots of special memories there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i know disney isn't for everyone but we are both addicts! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the guys at work laugh at me because of it but i don't care!


----------



## Moxy (Dec 5, 2009)

Lou can I take care of kitties when you're away?


----------



## nunu (Dec 5, 2009)

Lou i love disney!! I went to the one in Florida about 6 years ago and had so much fun. 2 years ago i went to the one in Paris..The best thing about it was watching the parade, makes me go back to when i was a kid


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Lou can I take care of kitties when you're away? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hee hee! come to lincoln and of course you can sweetie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bring pumpkin too! hee hee!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Lou i love disney!! I went to the one in Florida about 6 years ago and had so much fun. 2 years ago i went to the one in Paris..The best thing about it was watching the parade, makes me go back to when i was a kid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yay! another disney fan! yes the parades are amazing! so much fun and so pretty and so much to look at! i love the fireworks they do at night as well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 me and nick even went on a disney cruise in 2008! yes disney has it's own cruise line too!


----------



## panther27 (Dec 5, 2009)

Hey how is everyone?I went to TJMaxx today and I found Lancome Piha Black nail lacquer there!I actually said oh my God out loud when i saw it!I'm sooo excited.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Dec 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_Hey how is everyone?I went to TJMaxx today and I found Lancome Phia Black nail lacquer there!I actually said oh my God out loud when i saw it!I'm sooo excited._

 
Awesome. that was all named after a beach in New Zealand (Piha beach) - very beautiful, but very notorious for rips!

Im back everyone! i hope everyone is well. i have finished class for the year, and now im a full time working girl! but i just know that i will spend all my money on makeup, as the store i work in also sells chanel, dior etc, and millions of fragrances = not good for sally's wallet, even with my discount! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i have to save up though, as i am going to a lady gaga concert next year! and it is in the biggest city in NZ, and there is also a MAC pro store there YAY! must save the pennies for the big spend up!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Dec 6, 2009)

Moxy, i love the christmas lights! everyone it seems is doomy and gloomy in NZ. no-one wants to get into the christmas spirit


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_we're going to Florida. that is for a 10 day holiday but we spend the night before in a hotel in london near the airport, plus theme park tickets are not cheap! and when in Florida we're staying in a 4* villa which looks amazing. we don't treat ourselves much throughout the year or go many places - which is why we go all out for our holiday!_

 
Awwww, Disney. I hope you guys will have an awesome travel. Sounds really exciting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Hi bimbos!

*I would love to spend a few days In NYC *next fall again, after my 30th birthday in October. I will try to save some money for a trip!_

 
Me too, let's travel together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Hi everyone,

sorry i've gone away for so long. I'm glad everyone is well.

*Yagmur, hope you had a lovely eid. I went shopping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 
Yes, I had thank you. I went shopping as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have a bad headache today, will go to bed again.
I hope everyone has a fabulous Sunday.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 6, 2009)

Sally that is great that you have now got a break from school and are working! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 even though your wallet may not be so haqppy at this! make sure you let us know all the goodies you do end up buying though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







i'm about to get ready for work but don't want to go! i am sat on the bed with a kitty each side of me! it's so cute! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sleepy kitties!

have a great day everyone!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Congratulations to the new Advisors! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yagmur I am so sorry.. I hate it when packages are stuck at the customs. Not because you sometimes have to pay taxes because its over 22 Euros... thats ok... but because it's so damn far away from me too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have to take a subway, a train and a bus just to get there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Their opening times really are a joke. If you have a fulltime job you have a problem.

My mum will pick me (and my home made potato salad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) up in a few minutes so I have to get ready now.

I hope you all have a nice Sunday!


----------



## nunu (Dec 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_Hey how is everyone?I went to TJMaxx today and I found Lancome Phia Black nail lacquer there!I actually said oh my God out loud when i saw it!I'm sooo excited._

 
Hello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am fine thank you. Glad you found that nail lacquer!! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_Im back everyone! i hope everyone is well. i have finished class for the year, and now im a full time working girl! but i just know that i will spend all my money on makeup, as the store i work in also sells chanel, dior etc, and millions of fragrances = not good for sally's wallet, even with my discount! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i have to save up though, as i am going to a lady gaga concert next year! and it is in the biggest city in NZ, and there is also a MAC pro store there YAY! must save the pennies for the big spend up!_

 
Welcome back Sally!!
Lady gaga and MAC?? great combination 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_ 
Yes, I had thank you. I went shopping as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have a bad headache today, will go to bed again.
I hope everyone has a fabulous Sunday._

 
Aww i hope you feel better soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_ 
i'm about to get ready for work but don't want to go! i am sat on the bed with a kitty each side of me! it's so cute! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sleepy kitties!

have a great day everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Have a great day Lou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Hi everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My mum will pick me (and my home made potato salad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) up in a few minutes so I have to get ready now.

I hope you all have a nice Sunday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hi Jenette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mmmmm potato salad!!
Have a lovely time!


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Yagmur I am so sorry.. I hate it when packages are stuck at the customs. Not because you sometimes have to pay taxes because its over 22 Euros... thats ok... but because it's so damn far away from me too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have to take a subway, a train and a bus just to get there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Their opening times really are a joke. If you have a fulltime job you have a problem._

 
Same here. My Order isn't over the 22 Euros. But it's so far away and you have to take a car to get there. Because there is no train or bus. And let me not start to talk about their opening times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope I can pick them up on Wednesday. A good Friend offered me, to take me to the customs.

I had a really boring Sunday. Just lying in the bed, surfing in the www, sleeping and watching TV. But my Headache is still here, even after aspirin.

Good night, good evening, good morning... wherever in the world you are


----------



## FemmeFatale (Dec 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Awwww, Disney. I hope you guys will have an awesome travel. Sounds really exciting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Me too, let's travel together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
oooh susanne and yagmur come to nyc! I will take you out for some fun makeup shopping and delicious food!!!


----------



## FemmeFatale (Dec 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Hi everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Congratulations to the new Advisors! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
Congrats...sorry to be daft what exactly does that mean??


----------



## Susanne (Dec 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeFatale* 

 
_Congrats...sorry to be daft what exactly does that mean??_

 
Advisors belong to specktra staff. We are on specktra almost daily and try to answer questions or help members out if we can.


----------



## FemmeFatale (Dec 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Advisors belong to specktra staff. We are on specktra almost daily and try to answer questions or help members out if we can._

 
you take the specktra advisor cake! Always so helpful!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeFatale* 

 
_you take the specktra advisor cake! Always so helpful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you!


----------



## nunu (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey everyone!

Welcome to the new bimbos!!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 7, 2009)

ok i had to share this picture with you guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my winnie the pooh hot water bottle arrived today! it's awesome!


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_ok i had to share this picture with you guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my winnie the pooh hot water bottle arrived today! it's awesome!




_

 
OMG Lou that is actually the cutest thing - so cuddly!!  I love me some Winnie the Pooh. And it has been really cold here lately, so that looks like just the thing.

Hello Bimbos!!  Hope everyone is well. xx


----------



## Susanne (Dec 8, 2009)

Hello Bimbos!

I am really stressed these days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My boss will visit one of my lessons tomorrow and I really want to make it as best as possible. I have such less confidence in these things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On Friday evening we will have our christmas party for the teachers at school and Saturday will be the birthday party of my frind. I look forward to both - time to wear MAC looks again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I will start christmas shopping this weekend.

Have a great day you all!


----------



## panther27 (Dec 8, 2009)

Aww,Susanne,I'm sure your lesson will go great.You'll feel much better after it's over,good luck!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Dec 8, 2009)

that's the cutest winnie the pooh hot water bottle ever!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Dec 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_OMG Lou that is actually the cutest thing - so cuddly!!  I love me some Winnie the Pooh. And it has been really cold here lately, so that looks like just the thing.

Hello Bimbos!!  Hope everyone is well. xx_

 
i agree! it's been so cold here in the bay area. nothing compared to what others are experiencing though but i have the heater on in my room.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Dec 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Hello Bimbos!

I am really stressed these days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My boss will visit one of my lessons tomorrow and I really want to make it as best as possible. I have such less confidence in these things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On Friday evening we will have our christmas party for the teachers at school and Saturday will be the birthday party of my frind. I look forward to both - time to wear MAC looks again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I will start christmas shopping this weekend.

Have a great day you all!_

 
don't worry, you'll be great!  yay for wearing MAC again!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Hello Bimbos!

I am really stressed these days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My boss will visit one of my lessons tomorrow and I really want to make it as best as possible. I have such less confidence in these things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On Friday evening we will have our christmas party for the teachers at school and Saturday will be the birthday party of my frind. I look forward to both - time to wear MAC looks again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I will start christmas shopping this weekend.

Have a great day you all!_

 

good luck for today (i think it'd be today!) when you get your boss sitting in your lesson hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 don't stress too much. i'm sure things will go really well for you. your kids seem to love you so hopefully they will try and behave well. but if they don't then don't see it as a bad thing. you can then show how well you can take control again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 let us know how it goes!

and yes winnie the pooh kept me warm all night! poor nick wasn't getting any hugs because pooh was!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_good luck for today (i think it'd be today!) when you get your boss sitting in your lesson hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 don't stress too much. i'm sure things will go really well for you. your kids seem to love you so hopefully they will try and behave well. but if they don't then don't see it as a bad thing. you can then show how well you can take control again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 let us know how it goes!
_

 
Thank you all! It will be tomorrow, Wednesday. Must prepare the last things for my lesson now.

I will let you know tomorrow how it will have gone.


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 8, 2009)

Good luck, Susanne, and don't worry!

I did some Christmas shopping last Saturday and I will do some tomorrow.


----------



## Susanne (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh... and a short story.... I need to pluck my eyebrows again!! I have let them grown out for a week now that my hairdresser can make it on Thursday.

One of my students said today: You have hairs there - over your eyes - that does not look good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 They are so honest.


----------



## FemmeFatale (Dec 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Oh... and a short story.... I need to pluck my eyebrows again!! I have let them grown out for a week now that my hairdresser can make it on Thursday.

One of my students said today: You have hairs there - over your eyes - that does not look good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 They are so honest._

 
HAHAH! Kids say the funniest things because they are so honest. I love it!!

Thanks for the laugh Susanne!


----------



## FemmeFatale (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey Ladies! How is everyone doing?

It is getting SO cold here in nyc!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Oh... and a short story.... I need to pluck my eyebrows again!! I have let them grown out for a week now that my hairdresser can make it on Thursday.

One of my students said today: You have hairs there - over your eyes - that does not look good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 They are so honest._

 
hee hee! that made me chuckle! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it's super cold here where i am in the uk! i have had the heating on since 3pm and i never have the heating on for so long! i'm sat wearing a fleesey blanket over my hoodie and jumper! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sexy!


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 8, 2009)

Good luck tomorrow Susanne!  I know you will do brilliantly.

Stay warm everyone.  There is snow in the Bay Area which is very rare for us.  It was in the low 20s F where I live last night, which is VERY cold for this region.

Lou, I need to borrow your Pooh Bear, I think. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Except it sounds like you need it too.


----------



## Susanne (Dec 8, 2009)

We still have mild weather here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like it.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Good luck tomorrow Susanne!  I know you will do brilliantly.

Stay warm everyone.  There is snow in the Bay Area which is very rare for us.  It was in the low 20s F where I live last night, which is VERY cold for this region.

Lou, I need to borrow your Pooh Bear, I think. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Except it sounds like you need it too._

 
pooh bear is great! i am huggling him right now!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 8, 2009)

Bimbos, I post on the blog now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Susanne's blog | Specktra.Net

More posts to come.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Bimbos, I post on the blog now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Susanne's blog | Specktra.Net

More posts to come._

 

good for you! that's great


----------



## s_lost (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi girls! I'm new here, but as I love Dazzelglasses and sticky sparkly things on my lips I thought maybe I'm a bimbo too... so I wanna to say hello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(btw, my name is Silvia)


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_Hi girls! I'm new here, but as I love Dazzelglasses and sticky sparkly things on my lips I thought maybe I'm a bimbo too... so I wanna to say hello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(btw, my name is Silvia)_

 





 to the bimbo thread Silvia! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 who doesn't love glittery sticky things?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  hee hee! feel free to chat about anything that pops into your mind here! it's a great place to vent, talk silly and just have fun!


----------



## s_lost (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh, thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It feels good to be silly sometimes


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_Oh, thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It feels good to be silly sometimes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
it's what gets me through the day! luckily my hubby is funny and i work with funny guys as well. so i am entertained all the time and laughing my head off!  yesterday i was in stiches laughing at a guy at work! he was with a customer and she pulled her card out of the machine too quickly so he joked it would only take half the money because she took  it out early. she believed him and said she was going to try it in all shops now! hee hee!


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 8, 2009)

Welcome Silvia!  Glossy and shiny things are good.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Speaking of that, it's about time I broke out my Love Alert dazzleglass for the holidays.


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_My boss will visit one of my lessons tomorrow and I really want to make it as best as possible. I have such less confidence in these things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Don't be stressed, hun. I'm sure you'll do a great Job! Just relax and try to think about your evening, filled with Lipstick Jungle & Pizza 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_I did some Christmas shopping last Saturday and I will do some tomorrow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Great, what have you got? Presents?
I need to go shopping for Christmas Presents... I decided to buy all my Friends LUSH Stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_One of my students said today: You have hairs there - over your eyes - that does not look good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 They are so honest._

 





 That's funny! I love how honest Kids can be! Even if it's hard sometimes!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeFatale* 

 
_Hey Ladies! How is everyone doing?

It is getting SO cold here in nyc!_

 
Hey Dara! I'm good, but freezing as well. It's getting really cold here, now. And it's raining all Day long 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_it's super cold here where i am in the uk! i have had the heating on since 3pm and i never have the heating on for so long! *i'm sat wearing a fleesey blanket over my hoodie and jumper! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sexy!*_

 
Same here. Sexy Time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_We still have mild weather here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like it._

 
It's not mild anymore here in Munich  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_Hi girls! I'm new here, but as I love Dazzelglasses and sticky sparkly things on my lips I thought maybe I'm a bimbo too... so I wanna to say hello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(btw, my name is Silvia)_

 





 Silvia. Great to see some more People from Germany here!


Hello Bimbos,
how are you all? I'm going to pick up my Nailpolishes from the Customs tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait to get them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My Malm Vanity is built in my Bedroom and I looooove it already. Even if I still have to buy a lot of accessories to Organize all my Stuff. 

I'll go to bed now, sleeping Time here in Germany. Good Night everyone!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Hello Bimbos,
how are you all? I'm going to pick up my Nailpolishes from the Customs tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait to get them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My Malm Vanity is built in my Bedroom and I looooove it already. Even if I still have to buy a lot of accessories to Organize all my Stuff. 

I'll go to bed now, sleeping Time here in Germany. Good Night everyone!_

 
i'm pleased you're enjoying the malm! if i had a vanity it would be that one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and now you can have fun arranging everything!

i hope your polishes are well worth the wait! you'll have to post some swatches for us if you can and tell us your thoughts! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i am off to bed too now. me and nick are going to finish watching slumdog millionaire. started it late last night... not sure if i like it though at the moment. i know it won lots of awards so many people think it's good.... because nothing much has impressed me so far!

night night bimbos!


----------



## FemmeFatale (Dec 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Bimbos, I post on the blog now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Susanne's blog | Specktra.Net

More posts to come._

 
Oooh yay! Great job Susanne!!


----------



## Moxy (Dec 8, 2009)

Silvia welcome!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Susanne good luck!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Silvia welcome!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Susanne good luck!_

 
Thank you! I am really nervous now.






 Silvia!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Thank you! I am really nervous now.






 Silvia!_

 
good luck for today sweetie! i am sending positive thoughts your way! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




is it wrong that it's 8.15am and i am drinking a can of diet coke already??


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 9, 2009)

Hello, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to the thread, Silva!

I'm late but Lou, congrats on being an Advisor!

Yup, I bought presents for my friends and family, and for myself too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I am done with Christmas shopping, and am broke but happy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yagmur, your friends are lucky to get LUSH. Enjoy your nail polishes when you get them!


----------



## Moxy (Dec 9, 2009)

Yes Lou, Coke is bad for you!!


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 9, 2009)

*positive vibes for Susanne today*


----------



## Susanne (Dec 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_*positive vibes for Susanne today*




_

 
Thank you! Everything went well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My headmaster really liked my lesson 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can start thinking of christmas now


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 9, 2009)

I knew all would go well for you Susanne. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Congrats!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I knew all would go well for you Susanne. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Congrats!_

 
Thank you!!


----------



## s_lost (Dec 9, 2009)

Hello, ladies!

Susanne, I'm glad that everything go well! Your job is very special


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Hello, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to the thread, Silva!

I'm late but Lou, congrats on being an Advisor!_

 
thanks sweetie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Yes Lou, Coke is bad for you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
to be honest it's a good job i had the can of coke! because i didn't get to eat or drink anything since i have been so busy with work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Thank you! Everything went well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My headmaster really liked my lesson 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can start thinking of christmas now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yay! i'm pleased it all went well for you Susanne! we knew you'd be fine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i hope everybody is doing ok... i'm so freaking cold and my body hurtrs from so much work today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 boo! but party time in a few days! yay!


----------



## Moxy (Dec 9, 2009)

Lou i'm so sorry that you were too busy! For that reason i always carry a bottle of water or green tea with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's great and healthy! I know I'm lucky that i dont like any of the fizzy drinks, but those stuff are really not good for anyone


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Lou i'm so sorry that you were too busy! For that reason i always carry a bottle of water or green tea with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's great and healthy! I know I'm lucky that i dont like any of the fizzy drinks, but those stuff are really not good for anyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yeah i know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i rarely drink fizzy drinks now. but i felt like i needed to have a pick me up! even though it was early this morning!  work was so bad that i had to shut the shop for a couple of hours just so that i could put our delivery away! it was all over the shop floor and i had tv's stacked to silly heights! but now my body aches badly because of all the lifting of heavy tv's


----------



## s_lost (Dec 9, 2009)

Oh, that sucks! I hope you fell better tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe a warm bath could help you to relax the muscles


----------



## Susanne (Dec 10, 2009)

Good morning Bimbos!

My skin is really bad because of all the stress I had the last days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope the breakouts will disappear soon.

Does anyone know what NC 25 is in MUFE?


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 10, 2009)

oh dear! when i get breakouts i use tee tree oil on the spots and that gets rid of them super quick...

i hope everybody is doing well today!


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Thank you! Everything went well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My headmaster really liked my lesson 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can start thinking of christmas now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Good for you, Susanne! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lou, have a good rest tonight. I hope you feel refresh tomorrow.

Just saying hi to all bimbos!


----------



## Moxy (Dec 10, 2009)

Susanne I'm NC20 and I have MUFE HD in 117, although I feel I could go darker with it... I know there's a thread with conversions somewhere here on specktra, I'll look it up if someone doesnt beat me to it


----------



## Moxy (Dec 10, 2009)

there:

*HD  -  MAC*
115 - NW15/20 
117 - NC15/20 
118 - NW/C20 
120 - NC25/30
123 - NC30
127 - NC30/35
128 - NC35
135 - NW30
140 - NC35/40 
153 - NC40 
155 - NC35/40
170 - NC40
173 - NC45
175 - NW45
177 - NC45/50 
178 - NC50 
185 - NW55






edit: i also found this pic of 118 mufe on make up alley (what i should get instead of 117)

http://img.makeupalley.com/thumb.asp...PG&maxSize=600


----------



## Susanne (Dec 10, 2009)

Thank you, Moxy!!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Good for you, Susanne! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Lou, have a good rest tonight. I hope you feel refresh tomorrow.*

Just saying hi to all bimbos!_

 
i hope so!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 12, 2009)

hey bimbos! i went to nick's work party last night and have posted a fotd of the make up i did - http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/c...5/#post1834949

it's was a 80's themed party and some people went all out in their costumes! my personal  faves were he-man and skellator!


----------



## Moxy (Dec 12, 2009)

Oh that blue is firce Lou! Mutiny = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 one of my fave piggies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've got a new one too from yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/t...ass-xd-155437/


----------



## clslvr6spd (Dec 12, 2009)

Hello bimbos! I have been completely under the weather lately & J and I are not doing so well. Nothing has been really doing it for me except for my friends. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just wanted to pop in and say why I have been MIA. Love you all!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Oh that blue is firce Lou! Mutiny = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 one of my fave piggies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've got a new one too from yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/t...ass-xd-155437/_

 
Moxy you look amazing in your fotd! very sexy!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Hello bimbos! I have been completely under the weather lately & J and I are not doing so well. Nothing has been really doing it for me except for my friends. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just wanted to pop in and say why I have been MIA. Love you all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

awww hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope things pick up for you soon. it's been one thing after another for you at the moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i shall send positive thoughts your way by the bucket load!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Dec 13, 2009)

Allison has some serious bad JUJU going on! 
I did help take care of my dad after he had back surgery this past week, hopefully the good karma will be coming soon...


----------



## Susanne (Dec 14, 2009)

Bimbos! I hope you are all fine!

I am glad, I have bought almost all christmas presents now. I just need one more present for my boyfriend's father. Yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I visited my MA today  -  I bought a present from Lush for her thanking her for one more year being there for me at the counter. And I gave her my wishlist for Love Lace and Warm & Cozy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We will get both collections January 2nd.

I really look forward to my christmas vacations now: I will have them from December 23rd until January 6th. Time to relax!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Allison has some serious bad JUJU going on! 
I did help take care of my dad after he had back surgery this past week, hopefully the good karma will be coming soon..._

 
*crosses fingers for good karma* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Oh my.. this whole pigment crazyness is driving me insane 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if I would have the funds I would buy all pigments on my wishlist now but I think I would have to win the lottery first and by the time I might win.. the old Pigments are gone.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 14, 2009)

hey bimbos!

i hope you all had a great start to the week! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i have a day off tommorow where i plan on posting off some christmas presents to my friends and doing little else! i need time to relax!


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 15, 2009)

Hello beauties,

how are you all doing? Is everyone feeling the christmas spirit now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm looking forward to my holidays. I'm flying to Hamburg, to visit Family on the 23rd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm so mad at MAC, because of the Pigment changes!!! I really hoped my MA wasn't right! I hate the new Packaging 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Going crazy! OCD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I posted a new FOTD, Fall + Christmas inspired 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*3 Looks --- Fall + Christmas*

Hope you all have nice Day/Night!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 16, 2009)

Gorgeous looks, Yagmur!!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 16, 2009)

yes they are beautiful looks sweetie!

i got my transdesign order today! woo hoo!


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Gorgeous looks, Yagmur!!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_yes they are beautiful looks sweetie!

i got my transdesign order today! woo hoo!_

 
Thank you, Ladies!

What was in your Package Lou? Pictures? Swatches?


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Thank you, Ladies!

What was in your Package Lou? Pictures? Swatches? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
it was most of the china glaze wizzard of oz collection, and some essie polishes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 however i left them at work! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm so frustrated with myself!


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_it was most of the china glaze wizzard of oz collection, and some essie polishes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 however i left them at work! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm so frustrated with myself!_

 
Awww, don't be frustrated. You'll get them tomorrow


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Awww, don't be frustrated. You'll get them tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 i know i'm just being silly! i've just had a really bad day at work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on top of all my other stresses i had to deal with a very rude man who was very lucky i didn't tell him to **** off!


----------



## nunu (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi Everyone!
Yagmur you're so pretty!! I'm glad you're going to visit your family.

Lou: so sorry you had a bad day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope everyone is well.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Hi Everyone!
Yagmur you're so pretty!! I'm glad you're going to visit your family.

Lou: so sorry you had a bad day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope everyone is well._

 





 cheers sweetie! it got slightly worse though because i've just had to go to my shop because the alarm was going off! nothing was taken so i think it went off by accident... but i did grab my nail polishes!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi Nora! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_





 cheers sweetie! it got slightly worse though because i've just had to go to my shop because the alarm was going off! nothing was taken so i think it went off by accident..._

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_but i did grab my nail polishes!_

 

Pictures!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 16, 2009)

not a very good pic but it's the best out of a bad bunch! so left to right is...

seche vite fast drying top coat
dorophy who?
lincoln park after dark
c-c-courage
good witch?
starwberry fields
agent lavender
midnight cami
ridge filling base coat.

i'm currently wearing dorophy who on my fingers and it's super pretty!


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_





 i know i'm just being silly! i've just had a really bad day at work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on top of all my other stresses i had to deal with a very rude man who was very lucky i didn't tell him to **** off! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm sorry you had a bad Day, Sweetheart....

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_





not a very good pic but it's the best out of a bad bunch! so left to right is...

seche vite fast drying top coat
dorophy who?
lincoln park after dark
c-c-courage
good witch?
starwberry fields
agent lavender
midnight cami
ridge filling base coat.

i'm currently wearing dorophy who on my fingers and it's super pretty!_

 
... but it was worth it for these Beautys!!! So pretty! I'm drooling over dorothy who, lincoln park after dark, c-c-courage and strawberry fields 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think I need to order some more Polishes from Transdesign, NOW!!! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Hi Everyone!
Yagmur you're so pretty!! I'm glad you're going to visit your family._

 
Thank you, Nora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm so thankful that I can go to visit them now. I haven't seen them since six month. Can't wait!!! And the best thing is I will be there for almost 14 Days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have my christmas celebration from work tomorrow night. We'Re going to a very great restaurant. I hope the Food will be yummy


----------



## s_lost (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi ladies!

LMD84, your polishes are beautiful


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 16, 2009)

Enjoy your polishes, Lou! I like those from Wizard of Oz! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm lemming for a red glittery nail polish. I haven't order any nail polishes for a long time because I have no one to tag along the order with.


----------



## Susanne (Dec 17, 2009)

Lou, awesome n/p haul!!

I can't wait to get the new China Glaze Up & Away collection.

I was attacked by a student yesterday. It does not happen often that we are attacked physically. My hands, my legs, my back - I look terrible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I will go to school today again and show him who is the boss - me and not him!
I really look forward to my vacations next week!


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that, Susanne. New polishes and a vacation coming sounds awesome.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Lou, awesome n/p haul!!

I can't wait to get the new China Glaze Up & Away collection.

I was attacked by a student yesterday. It does not happen often that we are attacked physically. My hands, my legs, my back - I look terrible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I will go to school today again and show him who is the boss - me and not him!
I really look forward to my vacations next week!_

 






  i hope you are feeling slightly better today. you have a great attitude though. many people would get upset and maybe scared... but you stay strong! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope you weren't injured too badly and i hope that he realises that what he did was really wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yagmur i hope you have a fabulous dinner tonight! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 make us all jealous by telling us what you have!

and thanks for the compliments ion the polishes! they are stunning! and super cheap too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love transdeisgn!


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_I'm lemming for a red glittery nail polish. I haven't order any nail polishes for a long time because I have no one to tag along the order with.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I just got some red glittery polishes: CG Ruby Pumps & OPI Crimson Carol. I love them both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I was attacked by a student yesterday. It does not happen often that we are attacked physically. My hands, my legs, my back - I look terrible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I will go to school today again and show him who is the boss - me and not him!
I really look forward to my vacations next week!_

 
I'm sorry to hear that, Susanne. I hope you feel better today and that you showed him who the boss is! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_Yagmur i hope you have a fabulous dinner tonight! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 make us all jealous by telling us what you have!_

 
I will 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If I'm not to lazy to change my Makeup, I'll even do a FOTD and post it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_and thanks for the compliments ion the polishes! *they are stunning! and super cheap too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love transdeisgn!*_

 





I'm tired now. I'll take a nap before going out tonight. Good night, you all


----------



## s_lost (Dec 17, 2009)

Hello, ladies!

Susanne, that's awful! I hope you're feeling better and that everything went well today!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_Hello, ladies!

Susanne, that's awful! I hope you're feeling better and that everything went well today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hello!






 what the heck is this smiley? it looks like a marshmallow!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 17, 2009)

Thank you girls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I don't feel better yet. But it was good I was at school!

My counter got Love Lace today. I hope to feel better soon that I can drive to the counter until Monday!


----------



## s_lost (Dec 17, 2009)

Lou, it really looks like a marshmallow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Susanne, one day at time... tomorrow will be better


----------



## panther27 (Dec 17, 2009)

Susanne,omg,that must've been kinda scary for you!Hope you're okay.


----------



## banana1234 (Dec 17, 2009)

SNOW!  hehe sorry, i just looked out my window and we have snow here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yay

im hoping it will be a white christmas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




does anyone else have snow?


----------



## s_lost (Dec 17, 2009)

I also have it!!! I love snow


----------



## Susanne (Dec 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_SNOW!  hehe sorry, i just looked out my window and we have snow here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yay

im hoping it will be a white christmas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




does anyone else have snow?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_I also have it!!! I love snow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

We have a little bit of snow since Wednesday and should get more this weekend


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 18, 2009)

we had a little snow yesterday and some this morning while i was waiting for the bus. i'm not a fan of snow at all so i am hoping that we don't get any that settles!


----------



## pdtb050606 (Dec 18, 2009)

Oh how I wish we could have snow down here in Texas


----------



## Susanne (Dec 18, 2009)

We have a lot of snow here now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have decided to buy the Malm makeup table by Ikea in January. 
My bedroom is too small for it at the moment, but it fits perfect with my dark bed and wardrobe and I don't want to live here forever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/70143147


----------



## s_lost (Dec 18, 2009)

It's freaking cold here!!

Susanne, this table is very nice! Do you have a matching mirror? It would be perfect


----------



## banana1234 (Dec 18, 2009)

i have the malm set in my bedroom too


----------



## nunu (Dec 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Hi Nora! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_





not a very good pic but it's the best out of a bad bunch! so left to right is...

seche vite fast drying top coat
dorophy who?
lincoln park after dark
c-c-courage
good witch?
starwberry fields
agent lavender
midnight cami
ridge filling base coat.

i'm currently wearing dorophy who on my fingers and it's super pretty!_

 
These are gorgeous!! Enjoy them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Thank you, Nora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm so thankful that I can go to visit them now. I haven't seen them since six month. Can't wait!!! And the best thing is I will be there for almost 14 Days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have my christmas celebration from work tomorrow night. We'Re going to a very great restaurant. I hope the Food will be yummy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awww, i hope you have a marvellous time with your family 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Lou, awesome n/p haul!!

I can't wait to get the new China Glaze Up & Away collection.

I was attacked by a student yesterday. It does not happen often that we are attacked physically. My hands, my legs, my back - I look terrible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I will go to school today again and show him who is the boss - me and not him!
I really look forward to my vacations next week!_

 
I'm so sorry. I hope that you're better


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 19, 2009)

oh my it is cold this morning! i didn't want to get out of my cozy bed!

also last night i had to move my make up cabinet.... because i noticed that on the wall where it was (and outside wall) there was mould growing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i was so freaked that it may get onto my cabinet and into my make up we moved it onto a different part of the bedroom. but it took ages taking it all out and putting it back in. now sure why there is mould though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i guess it's a good job we are moving after all!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_It's freaking cold here!!

Susanne, this table is very nice! Do you have a matching mirror? It would be perfect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes, I have such a mirror. I really look forward to a new vanity area in my bedroom.

I lived with my ex-boyfriend in an awesome apartment, we had lots of space there. We wanted to marry but I had the strong feeling that I was on the wrong way. I left him in spring 2007 and moved in my little apartement where I live now. These were hard times because I had not much support of family and friends. They all thought my decision was wrong.

But it wasn't at all!! I am so glad I have listened to my heart.

Now after almost three years I feel ready to start new - I could imagine to live together with my new boyfriend. We talked about moving together maybe at the end of 2010 - I have a contract at my school until July 2010 and would love to stay longer or unlimited there. 

This would mean I would have more space again - so yay for a new vanity area 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry, long story this morning.
I wish you all a great weekend!


----------



## Moxy (Dec 19, 2009)

Hello my lovelies! How's weather where you are? I just woke up and we're completely snowed in!! I'm thinking if this is The day after tomorrow, where's Jake Gyllenhaal? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope you're all well and enjoying the thrill of December! I was wrapping presents last night - is anyone else rubbish at doing that? I need tons of duck tape so it stays together


----------



## Moxy (Dec 19, 2009)

Ohh I noticed lots of you are after a vanity table! Ikea really is an awesome store (which by default means we dont have it in Slovenia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

I bought this 3 years ago at a local furniture store. It's no Ikea, but does the job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mirror and table with drawers was €160 and the chair was €40. It's obviously not as tidy and empty now


----------



## joygasm (Dec 19, 2009)

Haha wow I don't understand this thread.


----------



## Susanne (Dec 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joygasm* 

 
_Haha wow I don't understand this thread._

 





This is just a chatter thread! Talk what you want to talk about


----------



## Nicala (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think I decided that I want to open up a blog dedicated to my journey to losing weight. Well.. that is once I start to do something about it! Definitely a new years resolution hehe.

How is everyone doing?


----------



## s_lost (Dec 19, 2009)

Hello, ladies!

nubletta, good luck! When we're determined, we can do anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Susanne, you're absolutelly right. Marriage is very serious to take it with hesitation, and your happiness it's the most important thing. I hope your family can see that now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(thanks for sharing this story, it shows a lot about your character)


----------



## Moxy (Dec 19, 2009)

Susanne I think listening to your heart is the most important thing ever! I'm so glad you followed your feelings, that can never be wrong. Sadly our families are not always there for us and being understanding, but it's great that we come out of that as even stronger individuals. You go girl


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 19, 2009)

Moxy, I like your vanity table. It's beautiful and has drawers for storage.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 19, 2009)

moxy i think your vanity is really lovely!


----------



## Moxy (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks babes! I really wish they'd have it in white though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I did some shopping yesterday -  link to FB album Login | Facebook





So is all your Xmas shopping done and prezzies wrapped?


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 19, 2009)

moxy you bought some fabulous stuff! i really love the hk dressing gown though! how cute?!?!


----------



## Nicala (Dec 19, 2009)

So I finally decided that I'm finally going to do something about my weight!
I made a blog (ouischnurpel.wordpress.com) dedicated to blogging to that, AND! I will also be making videos to track my progress with that too. I will be posting my video soon in case anyone wants to subscribe.


----------



## nunu (Dec 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Hello my lovelies! How's weather where you are? I just woke up and we're completely snowed in!! I'm thinking if this is The day after tomorrow, where's *Jake Gyllenhaal*? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





It's icey cold here, been snowing a bit but it doesn't settle.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Ohh I noticed lots of you are after a vanity table! Ikea really is an awesome store (which by default means we dont have it in Slovenia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

I bought this 3 years ago at a local furniture store. It's no Ikea, but does the job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mirror and table with drawers was €160 and the chair was €40. It's obviously not as tidy and empty now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
Beautiful vanity!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nubletta* 

 
_So I finally decided that I'm finally going to do something about my weight!
I made a blog (ouischnurpel.wordpress.com) dedicated to blogging to that, AND! I will also be making videos to track my progress with that too. I will be posting my video soon in case anyone wants to subscribe. _

 
Good luck with the weight loss journey.

I hope everyone is well


----------



## Nicala (Dec 20, 2009)

Thank you, nunu! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope I stick to it!


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_





 what the heck is this smiley? it looks like a marshmallow!_

 








 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I have decided to buy the Malm makeup table by Ikea in January. 
My bedroom is too small for it at the moment, but it fits perfect with my dark bed and wardrobe and I don't want to live here forever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




IKEA | Nightstands & other storage | Dressing tables | MALM | Dressing table_

 
Great decision, Susanne! That's the one I have. I'll post Pictures later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Awww, i hope you have a marvellous time with your family 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you, hun. Are you in the UK during the Holidays?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I lived with my ex-boyfriend in an awesome apartment, we had lots of space there. We wanted to marry but I had the strong feeling that I was on the wrong way. I left him in spring 2007 and moved in my little apartement where I live now. These were hard times because I had not much support of family and friends. They all thought my decision was wrong.

But it wasn't at all!! I am so glad I have listened to my heart._

 
It's always right to listen to your heart! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Bimbos
how are you all doing today? Is anyone snowed in? It's snowing here since Friday, it's crazy. So much snow!!! I hope it will be better on Wednesday, otherwise my flight could be cancelled 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hava a lot of packing to do today + today is another Christmas Party. I will make Noodle Salad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a great Day everyone!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 21, 2009)

Hey Bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hi Yagmur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How's everybody doing?


----------



## nunu (Dec 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_ 

Thank you, hun. Are you in the UK during the Holidays?







 Bimbos
how are you all doing today? Is anyone snowed in? It's snowing here since Friday, it's crazy. So much snow!!! I hope it will be better on Wednesday, otherwise my flight could be cancelled 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hava a lot of packing to do today + today is another Christmas Party. I will make Noodle Salad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a great Day everyone!_

 
Hello dear,
Yes i'll be in the UK during christmas holiday, got so much studying to do! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am doing fine thank you, it is SO cold! It has been snowing here since Thursday but the snow doesn't settle. 
Oh no! I will pray that it will stop so that your flight doesn't get cancelled 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have fun at the party! 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Hey Bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hi Yagmur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How's everybody doing?_

 
Heeeeey! Good to see you here


----------



## Susanne (Dec 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_Susanne, you're absolutelly right. Marriage is very serious to take it with hesitation, and your happiness it's the most important thing. I hope your family can see that now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(thanks for sharing this story, it shows a lot about your character)_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Susanne I think listening to your heart is the most important thing ever! I'm so glad you followed your feelings, that can never be wrong. Sadly our families are not always there for us and being understanding, but it's great that we come out of that as even stronger individuals. You go girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_
Great decision, Susanne! That's the one I have. I'll post Pictures later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's always right to listen to your heart! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
Thank you!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will cross my fingers for you Yagmur! I have heard that no flights started from Düsseldorf yesterday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *fingers crossed*

*hands over a hot mulled wine to freezing Susanne*


----------



## Susanne (Dec 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Hi everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will cross my fingers for you Yagmur! I have heard that no flights started from Düsseldorf yesterday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *fingers crossed*

**hands over a hot mulled wine to freezing Susanne* *



_

 





 Thank you! 

My boyfriend and I visited a friend from Saturday to Sunday. 
On our way back yesterday we spent seven hours (seven!) on the freeway. Seven! 
There was such a snow chaos that we could not drive at all. Usually we need one hour for the route. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







And it was way too cold last weekend. I feel getting a cold.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





 Thank you! 

My boyfriend and I visited a friend from Saturday to Sunday. 
On our way back yesterday we spent seven hours (seven!) on the freeway. Seven! 
There was such a snow chaos that we could not drive at all. Usually we need one hour for the route. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







And it was way too cold last weekend. I feel getting a cold._

 
Aww hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *makes another mulled wine*
Oh.. the mailman was just here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 fb?


----------



## Susanne (Dec 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Aww hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *makes another mulled wine*
Oh.. the mailman was just here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 fb? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yay! fb in 30 min? 2:40 PM?


----------



## s_lost (Dec 21, 2009)

Hello, ladies. How's everybody doing?

Yagmur, I hope that is everything ok with your flight Wednesday!

I received my order form Illamasqua Saturday, I was so happy! Their products are great


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Yay! fb in 30 min? 2:40 PM? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 











 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_Hello, ladies. How's everybody doing?

Yagmur, I hope that is everything ok with your flight Wednesday!

*I received my order form Illamasqua Saturday, I was so happy!* Their products are great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hello! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pictures please?


----------



## Susanne (Dec 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_I received my order form Illamasqua Saturday, I was so happy! Their products are great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Enjoy!

And good luck, Yagmur!


----------



## s_lost (Dec 21, 2009)

Hey, capmorlovesmac!

I've a picture with other stuff that I bought this month (I'm still waiting for some MAC products, so I'm pretty much broke, hahaha)


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_Hey, capmorlovesmac!

I've a picture with other stuff that I bought this month (I'm still waiting for some MAC products, so I'm pretty much broke, hahaha)





_

 





  Fab haul!


----------



## s_lost (Dec 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





  Fab haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks, I was like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with the packages coming, hahaha


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Hey Bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hi Yagmur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How's everybody doing?_

 
Anvika 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Great to see you here again. I missed you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Hello dear,
Yes i'll be in the UK during christmas holiday, got so much studying to do! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am doing fine thank you, it is SO cold! It has been snowing here since Thursday but the snow doesn't settle. 
Oh no! I will pray that it will stop so that your flight doesn't get cancelled 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have fun at the party!_

 
Thank you, hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Hi everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will cross my fingers for you Yagmur! I have heard that no flights started from Düsseldorf yesterday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *fingers crossed*_

 
Ohhh, that's bad. I don't want that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_Yagmur, I hope that is everything ok with your flight Wednesday!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_And good luck, Yagmur!_

 
Thank you, Ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_



_

 





 Gorgeous. Enjoy all of your Goodies and post some FOTD's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Party was good. We had yummy food and Secret Santa, it was so much fun! I've got a coffee scented candle and an Orchid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And some Face masks + Bath salts + Cremes + Chocolate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love getting and making Presents as/from Secret Santa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We are going to meet some Friends now. I hope you all have a great Night!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_Hey, capmorlovesmac!

I've a picture with other stuff that I bought this month (I'm still waiting for some MAC products, so I'm pretty much broke, hahaha)




_

 
you have got some lovely goodies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope you enjoy them all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and if you can't treat yourself at the holiday period when can you right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i hope everybody is ok... i hope that the snow doesn't effect people too much and not too many flights are cancelled for you guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i shall keep my fingers crossed!

i did some festive food shopping today, lots of treats for me and nick... and a big bottle of bailies! we love it on the rocks or in hot chocolate! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  we need to think of a movie to watch on christmas eve though... we usually watch a family christmas movie but have run out of ideas this year!


----------



## nunu (Dec 21, 2009)

^i love home alone!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_^i love home alone!_

 
me to! but we have seen that to death! and the 2nd one too!


----------



## Nicala (Dec 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_Hey, capmorlovesmac!

I've a picture with other stuff that I bought this month (I'm still waiting for some MAC products, so I'm pretty much broke, hahaha)




_

 
Ooh! Great haul! Looking forward to possible swatches? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LMD84, I wish I could recommend a Christmas movie, but at my house we mainly focus on the eating LOL! I feel like a plump turkey after thanksgiving and Christmas.. wonder what my mom is making on Christmas!

What are everyones' Christmas plans? I don't know mine yet!

Right now I'm trying to edit down a 20 minute video onto <10 minutes. I'm hoping its around 6 mins hopefully...


----------



## s_lost (Dec 22, 2009)

Hello ladies!

I will spend hollidays at home with my hubby, we live overseas (and we're not that into Christmas, but New Year's Eve we love)

nubletta, I put swatches from the Illamasqua products here and from the Guerlain's lipstick here





I hope everyone's having a good day!


----------



## Moxy (Dec 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_I will spend hollidays at home with my hubby, we live overseas (and we're not that into Christmas, but New Year's Eve we love)_

 
My family isnt Christian/religious in any way so in theory we shouldnt celebrate any Christian holidays, and we never saw them as such, really. What we do love about them is the idea of family gatherings, exchanging presents, lots of good food 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... so we do have a Xmas tree, Xmas dinner, persents..it just means something dofferent to us I suppose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and New Year's Eve is bigger here htan Xmas too, especially in terms of partying. Xmas = family, NYE = being a pisshead somewhere other than your home


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 22, 2009)

Moxy, this is what Christmas and New Year means to me too! I'm not going to party this New Year's eve though, I prefer some quiet time.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 22, 2009)

yes me and nick are staying home for new years eve (plus nick may end up working some overtime that day anyways) i think we shall have some drinks at home


----------



## Moxy (Dec 22, 2009)

^^ Same here, sadly I'll be at home this NYE, my foot&ankle still arent fully healed so any kind of fun partying is out of the question! Mum and dad already filled the fridge with wine and beer so I'm guessing it's gonna be a fun night of cards and drinks with them!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_^^ Same here, sadly I'll be at home this NYE, my foot&ankle still arent fully healed so any kind of fun partying is out of the question! Mum and dad already filled the fridge with wine and beer so I'm guessing it's gonna be a fun night of cards and drinks with them!_

 

a filled up fridge already?! awesome! i am going food shopping agian tommorow night and will get some more booze then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 although i already spent £106 on food and drink already this week... and it's only for me and nick!!


----------



## s_lost (Dec 22, 2009)

Moxy, the same for us! We aren't christians, but probably we'll celebrate when we have children, in a different meaning - the family gathering, the tree, the presents... I think that's really special when you have kids around


----------



## Susanne (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi Bimbos!

I am Christian and I love celebrating christmas. Unfortunately I have not a big family - to be honest I just have contact to my parents and my sister. My partens are divorced and my relationship to both is not easy for me - but I will try again (like every year) to make the best of it on christmas! I hope the coming days will be peaceful for us.

But I also have my boyfriend and we will decorate the christmas tree today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For those of you who celebrate - I wish you a merry christmas with people around you who you love! Have a good time. The rest of you as well!!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 23, 2009)

hello bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm feeling quite excited today! only 1.5 days of work left and then two days off which i can spend with my hubby! yay!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 23, 2009)

I have vacations now until January 6th!! Yay!


----------



## Moxy (Dec 23, 2009)

Enjoy your vacation Susanne! 

I'm waiting for Liam's plane to land, there was a slight delay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sadly it's one of those days for him, or if I put it in my lingo, he has sand in his vagina... so asking him to pick up a Blot powder for me, cuz I'm almost out of it, didnt fall on fertile grounds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope he uncranks himself by the time he lands 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a nice day everyone!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just made my final grocery shopping (excluding bread which I have to buy tomorrow) and I am now ready for Christmas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a wonderful time girls and enjoy the days with your friends and families! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you all!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 23, 2009)

Moxy i hope you and Liam have a great time together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and Susanne i hope you make the most out of your break! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jeanette now you are all set you can sit back and have some more mulled wine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i hope everybody is having a fabulous time and is getting into the holiday spirit!


----------



## nunu (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Have a wonderful Christmas Eve!

Right now I am cooking potatoes for a potato salad.. then I have to wrap the gifts..get dressed and go to my dad with my mum.


----------



## nunu (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Chrismtas Jeanette! I would love to try your potatoe salad! it sounds awesome. Have a great time with your family 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and happy holidays!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 24, 2009)

Nora! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







The potato salad is done now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is a very easy recipe. Just cooked potatoes, eggs if you like, yoghurt, mayonnaise, salt, fresh parsley, a bit nutmeg, a little apple and green onion if you like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I need to stop writing about the potato salad or it won't survive till I meed with my parents! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a wonderful time too Nora!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas to all of you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








I got a huge shock this morning. 
After waking up the first thing I saw was a HUGE black spider in my kitchen. HUGE. I was totally overwhelmed and called my sister, who arrived at my mother yesterday. She was angry but came to help and and was shocked herself. We could eliminate it together.

I have a cold need some peaceful time now


----------



## nunu (Dec 24, 2009)

Hehehehe! Have lots of fun Jeanette! and have some mulled wine for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Go, have fun, relax, drink and be merry


----------



## nunu (Dec 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Merry Christmas to all of you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








I got a huge shock this morning. 
After waking up the first thing I saw was a HUGE black spider in my kitchen. HUGE. I was totally overwhelmed and called my sister, who arrived at my mother yesterday. She was angry but came to help and and was shocked herself. We could eliminate it together.

I have a cold need some peaceful time now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
Merry Christmas Susanne!!

Oh no, i HATE spiders!!! I'm glad you got rid of it along with your sister.
Drink lots of hot drinks and stay warm


----------



## Susanne (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks Nora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have just opened my christmas present from my MA. She gave me Reflects Glitter Purple Duo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love her! I hope she loves my Lush as well!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Merry Christmas to all of you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








I got a huge shock this morning. 
After waking up the first thing I saw was a *HUGE black spider *in my kitchen. HUGE. I was totally overwhelmed and called my sister, who arrived at my mother yesterday. She was angry but came to help and and was shocked herself. We could eliminate it together.

I have a cold need some peaceful time now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
Eww eww eww eeeeew! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am glad that your sister came to rescue you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merry Christmas for you too hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Hehehehe! Have lots of fun Jeanette! *and have some mulled wine for me*





Go, have fun, relax, drink and be merry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 










 My dad has bought a lot of sparkling wine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Thanks Nora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have just opened my christmas present from my MA. She gave me Reflects Glitter Purple Duo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love her! I hope she loves my Lush as well!_

 
Aww what a wonderful present! Reflects Purple Duo is gorgeous!
How are your.. nails today hun? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I will apply OPI's Dear Santa to my nails now.. aww it is so Christmassy!


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 24, 2009)

Jeanette, I love Dear Santa. The glittery red colour feels perfect for Christmas. I swatched it and Crimson Carol, Merry Midnight last week. Great colours!

Susanne, take care and get well soon.

Thanks, bimbos, for all your Christmas well wishes. I had fun opening my Christmas presents, already! I could not resist. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Too bad I have to work on Saturday, boxing day. 

Merry Christmas, everyone! I hope everyone have a fun and hearty meal or spend a good time with your loved ones!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 24, 2009)

Aww I am glad that you fun opening your Christmas presents! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am sorry that you have to work on Saturday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will meet with my mum now and we will go to my dad.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Merry Christmas everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
and to you too sweetie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_I need to stop writing about the potato salad or it won't survive till I meed with my parents! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i think you are addicted to potato salad! i seem to recall you writing about how much you like it before! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and enjoy all the sparkling wine hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Merry Christmas to all of you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








I got a huge shock this morning. 
After waking up the first thing I saw was a HUGE black spider in my kitchen. HUGE. I was totally overwhelmed and called my sister, who arrived at my mother yesterday. She was angry but came to help and and was shocked herself. We could eliminate it together.

I have a cold need some peaceful time now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
i think i would have fainted! i am not good with spiders at all and huge ones really get to me! you have my sympathies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Thanks, bimbos, for all your Christmas well wishes. I had fun opening my Christmas presents, already! I could not resist. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Too bad I have to work on Saturday, boxing day. 

Merry Christmas, everyone! I hope everyone have a fun and hearty meal or spend a good time with your loved ones! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
you opened your gifts already?!?! naughty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope you really make the most out of tommorow seeing as you are working on boxing day (which sucks big time i might add 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## s_lost (Dec 25, 2009)

Hello ladies!

I hope everyone is having a great time, with lots of love and laughter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (and presents, of course)


----------



## clslvr6spd (Dec 25, 2009)

I hope everyone is enjoying their holiday!


----------



## nunu (Dec 25, 2009)

Hope you have a lovely day girls!


----------



## banana1234 (Dec 25, 2009)

merry christmas girls, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this christmas is bitter sweet, my grandad has cancer and only a couple weeks to live, so we are trying to make it extra special for him, but we all know it will be his last

hope you all have a wonderful day x


----------



## nunu (Dec 25, 2009)

Awww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you have a lovely day.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_merry christmas girls, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this christmas is bitter sweet, my grandad has cancer and only a couple weeks to live, so we are trying to make it extra special for him, but we all know it will be his last

hope you all have a wonderful day x_

 








 *big hugs*


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_merry christmas girls, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this christmas is bitter sweet, my grandad has cancer and only a couple weeks to live, so we are trying to make it extra special for him, but we all know it will be his last

hope you all have a wonderful day x_

 
awww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope he has a truely wonderful day with you all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i hope all bimbos are having fun today!!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 26, 2009)

Hello! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope you are all enjoying your holidays! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Frohe Weihnachten!
Merry Christmas!
Joyeux Noel!
Feliz Navidad!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L94Pn...eature=related


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 26, 2009)

Hello my lovely Bimbos!

I'm late I know, but I wish you all a merry Christmas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I hope you all had a great time with your Family and/or Friends! Because that's what Holidays are for!

I'm in Hamburg at my Parents House! I missed them so much. It's bad to be far away from the Family! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm going to take a bath now. Yippie.... I think I need to go to Lush, to buy some Bath Bombs. Has anyone ever tried them before?! How are they?! Or what is the best to take a relaxing bath?! 

Have a great Day you all


----------



## Susanne (Dec 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Hello my lovely Bimbos!


I'm going to take a bath now. Yippie.... I think I need to go to Lush, to buy some Bath Bombs. Has anyone ever tried them before?! How are they?! Or what is the best to take a relaxing bath?! 

Have a great Day you all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Yagmur!

Yes, go to Lush in Hamburg! You will enjoy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love their Bath Bombs!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 26, 2009)

the bath bombs are awesome! but i prefer the bubble bars. they crumble under running water and make so many bubbles. i had one on christmas eve callled.... christmas eve! it turned the water bright blue and smelled amazing!

i'm pleased everybody is having a great time!

me and nick are going to see avatar today at the cinema. and then go to nandos for some food afterwards! it's gonna be a great day!


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Yes, go to Lush in Hamburg! You will enjoy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love their Bath Bombs!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_the bath bombs are awesome! but i prefer the bubble bars. they crumble under running water and make so many bubbles. i had one on christmas eve callled.... christmas eve! it turned the water bright blue and smelled amazing!_

 
I love Lush! I will try both, I think! I don't have a bathtub at my house, just a shower. That's why I have to try all of the Lush Bath stuff at my Parents House 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Has anyone tried their bath melts? Are they good?!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_me and nick are going to see avatar today at the cinema. and then go to nandos for some food afterwards! it's gonna be a great day!_

 
Sounds like a gorgeous Day. Have fun! I'm curious about Avatar.


----------



## Susanne (Dec 26, 2009)

I got a TomTom from my boyfriend for christmas. Yay!! I will save so much time now


----------



## Susanne (Dec 27, 2009)

Hello Bimbos!

Have a great Sunday you all! We will stay at home, eat the rest of the potatoe salad and some more Schnitzels 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and have a relaxed day. Maybe watching some movies at home.

Tomorrow we will go to Ikea - I must take a look at the Malm Vanity


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Hello Bimbos!

Have a great Sunday you all! We will stay at home, eat the rest of the potatoe salad and some more Schnitzels 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and have a relaxed day. Maybe watching some movies at home.

Tomorrow we will go to Ikea - I must take a look at the Malm Vanity 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Enjoy your Schnitzel and potato salad hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I made a hungarian goulash yesterday which my parents and I will eat today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It smelled so good the entire evening at my apartment.. I really had to stay strong not to nom it.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a wonderful Sunday everyone!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 27, 2009)

Susanne i hope you enjoy your tom tom and maybe it can find your way to Ikea tommorow!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and if you get a vanity then we do expect some piccies please! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jeanette you must have quite a lot of will power! if there is yummy smelling food in my house you can guarentee that i will nom it soon as! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hee hee!

sadly i was working today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 many rude customers to deal with. one in particular took the cake though... bought a very expencive tv and paid in full. then called up to say they changed their mind and it's not what they want and they bought one from elsewhere! what the heck?! i told them no refund. my staff spent ages with them when he could have been selling to many others. and why look at tv's when they had just bought one? so weird. but no refund for them!

but on the plus side me and nick have ordered in pizza to eat tonight! yummy!!!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_Susanne i hope you enjoy your tom tom and maybe it can find your way to Ikea tommorow!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and if you get a vanity then we do expect some piccies please! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
Yes, with TomTom to Ikea tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want to buy Malm tomorrow but I must wait to use it until I will move in a new flat next year.  
My bedroom is too small right now. I want to get a bigger bedroom but also a seperate home office again, this is why I want to move 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am sorry you had a stressful day at work Lou, enjoy being at home now!


----------



## banana1234 (Dec 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_awww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope he has a truely wonderful day with you all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i hope all bimbos are having fun today!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Awww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you have a lovely day._

 
thanks everyone, it was an interesting day, he actually died that night. but he seemed to have a really good day, it was a bit of a shock, we thought he had a little longer left in him, atleast he had a good last day


hope everyone had a great christmas, what did you get?
i got a gorgeous coat, and lots of lush stuff 

i would love to hear about what everyone got


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_thanks everyone, it was an interesting day, he actually died that night. but he seemed to have a really good day, it was a bit of a shock, we thought he had a little longer left in him, atleast he had a good last day


hope everyone had a great christmas, what did you get?
i got a gorgeous coat, and lots of lush stuff 

i would love to hear about what everyone got_

 





 i'm so sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 however ar least he was happy and you guys made his last day perfect for him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 how are you coping with everything? 

you're lucky getting a new coat!  and lush stuff is always good and will help you relax and feel pampered.

nick got me a tiffany necklace and a couple of bits from mac... even though we said we weren't doing presents!


----------



## nunu (Dec 28, 2009)

Banana: I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Susanne (Dec 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Banana: I am so sorry for your loss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
So am I


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 28, 2009)

@Banana: I'm sorry for your lost! But just think about what a great last Day he had, together with his Family


----------



## s_lost (Dec 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_@Banana: I'm sorry for your lost! But just think about what a great last Day he had, together with his Family_

 
Me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Morning, ladies!


----------



## nunu (Dec 29, 2009)

Good Morning s_lost and everyone else!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 29, 2009)

Hey Nora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 people!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_thanks everyone, it was an interesting day, he actually died that night. but he seemed to have a really good day, it was a bit of a shock, we thought he had a little longer left in him, atleast he had a good last day_

 
I am so sorry for your loss, banana1234! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *big hugs*


----------



## banana1234 (Dec 29, 2009)

thanks for the kind words guys, it was sad, but we knew it was coming

what did everyone get for xmas, im excited to find out, ive had a lush bath every night since christmas with all the stuff i got 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i think my favourite is the sakura bath bomb, it smells lovely


----------



## banana1234 (Dec 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_





 i'm so sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 however ar least he was happy and you guys made his last day perfect for him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 how are you coping with everything? 

you're lucky getting a new coat!  and lush stuff is always good and will help you relax and feel pampered.

nick got me a tiffany necklace and a couple of bits from mac... even though we said we weren't doing presents!_

 

thanks sweetheart, you know what would make me feel a little bit better?! if warm and cozy came out here tomorrow, hehe, i think that's just wishful thinking though! 

a tiffany necklace? wow!


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Hello Bimbos!

Have a great Sunday you all! We will stay at home, eat the rest of the potatoe salad and some more Schnitzels 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and have a relaxed day. Maybe watching some movies at home.

Tomorrow we will go to Ikea - I must take a look at the Malm Vanity 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 





I love Ikea! We just got to go to one right before Christmas. Its very close to where our son lives. I buy waaaay too many candles when we go there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They seem to be the only ones that sell those wider tea light candles - so I stock up.

Oh, I really like potato salad too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And shoot - I always forget to come here?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't know why.


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_what did everyone get for xmas, im excited to find out,* ive had a lush bath every night since christmas with all the stuff i got 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i think my favourite is the sakura bath bomb, it smells lovely*_

 
Which ones did you get? I'll check sakura, the next time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We don't really celebrate Christmas, but I've got some little Presents from Family + Friends: An Orchid, 2 Necklaces, some hipster briefs, salt and pepper shaker made off pearl, placemats, one beautiful mug, book, coffe scented candle, boss orange perfume 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_I love Ikea! We just got to go to one right before Christmas. Its very close to where our son lives. *I buy waaaay too many candles when we go there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* They seem to be the only ones that sell those wider tea light candles - so I stock up._

 
Haha, I know that problem! Even if I buy NOTHING, I get at least some scented Candles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_And shoot - I always forget to come here?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't know why._

 
Bad Elegant! Come to the Bimbo Chat!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j/k


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 30, 2009)

One more day left people ... What is everyone's plan for NYE? I have nothing planned as of yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll be home alone so, might as well try to go for a movie or something in the evening and then, order something yummy ... Boring I know but, what about you guys?


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 30, 2009)

Anvika 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't think that your plan sounds boring! It sound good for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm thrilled, my Hubby is coming to Hamburg tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



We'll be at my Parents House, with the Family + some Friends. We'll have a biiiiig Dinner, watch TV, fireworks and all that good stuff! I'm not a partygirl, I like to stay at home


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 30, 2009)

I know I'm late, but here is my promised Christas Party FOTD:
*Just Purple*


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 30, 2009)

Yay! Your plan sounds awesome Yagmur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm glad mine doesn't sound so boring to you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yup, am just about to check out your FOTD! Will post comments there


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yagmur I love your FOTD! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It is so dark outside since a few days that I could sleep all day. One day I actually had to take a nap every two hours. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Maybe the fumes of nail polish will keep me awake while I will paint my nails later.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 30, 2009)

Hey Jeanette! Man, it has been so long. How was Christmas and how have you been doing?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 30, 2009)

Hey Anvika!
Christmas was nice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am still doing okish. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How are you?


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm glad you had a good time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm good, just too lazy to come on here! So, what are you planning for NYE?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 30, 2009)

Nothing is really planned for NYE yet. I will have lunch or dinner with my parents tomorrow though.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 30, 2009)

Sounds cool! Have fun


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi Bimbos! I am thinking of watching Alvin and the Chipmunks 2 tomorrow after work, but maybe I will watch it on New Year's Day or during the weekend. After all, we get a long weekend because New Year's Day is on Friday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What will you have on your nails this New Year's eve, Jeanette? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mine are bare, I'm too lazy to paint them.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Hi Bimbos! I am thinking of watching Alvin and the Chipmunks 2 tomorrow after work, but maybe I will watch it on New Year's Day or during the weekend. After all, we get a long weekend because New Year's Day is on Friday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*What will you have on your nails this New Year's eve, Jeanette?*





 Mine are bare, I'm too lazy to paint them._

 




Essie's Mint Candy Apple. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Not quite festive for NYE but I haven't played with it yet and after so many manicures with glitter, Konad and rhinestones I wanted a simple look with a nice creme nail polish.


----------



## Susanne (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi Bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jeanette, Essie Mint Candy Apple sounds great for NYE! I am still thinking what I should wear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We will meet friends tomorrow evening, have raclette together and the boys plan a big fireworks for midnight. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <--- probably bigger than that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish you all a great NYE and all the best for 2010!! I hope it will be a good year. I have a lot of plans!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 30, 2009)

Susanne! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wine anyone?


----------



## Susanne (Dec 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Susanne! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wine anyone? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 





 Yes, why not! A rose wine


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





 Yes, why not! A rose wine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My mum gave me a 1.5 liter bottle of a very light red wine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The bottle looks so pretty! Like a big regular wine bottle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*hands over wine*


----------



## Susanne (Dec 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_My mum gave me a 1.5 liter bottle of a very light red wine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The bottle looks so pretty! Like a big regular wine bottle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




**hands over wine**_

 
Thank you!! *hands over Ritter Sport chocolate*


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Thank you!! **hands over Ritter Sport chocolate**_

 
Aww thanks hun!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 30, 2009)

double post


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_double post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Hun.. how much wine did you already have? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You are impatient and you see double posts.. I am concerned!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





 Hun.. how much wine did you already have? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You are impatient and you see double posts.. I am concerned! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 






 Nothing yet!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I have finished my manicures: OPI Suzi Says Da 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Chocolate Brown for NYE!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 30, 2009)

i shall join in on the wine party! my bottle of asti is chilling in the fridge as we speak! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i am going to paint my nails with dv8 polish by china glaze! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 such a pretty teal colour!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Dec 30, 2009)

Happy early NYE for everyone! I have missed you all!


----------



## s_lost (Dec 30, 2009)

Hello, ladies!

I hope everyone have a great NYE, and a wonderful 2010!

Our champagne is already in the fridge and I'm making desserts to last all the weekend


----------



## banana1234 (Dec 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Which ones did you get? I'll check sakura, the next time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
my mum got me a mr butterball, which is like the butterball bath bomb but looks like a snowman, that was lovely if u have dry skin

i love the smell of sakura, its like cherry blossom. its so fresh!! im sure you will be as hooked as me!

my bf got me a gift set as did his dad, and there was a lovely bath melt in one of them called dream time, it really did make me want to sleep though!


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 31, 2009)

Happy New Year, everyone!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 31, 2009)

i hope everybody has a fabulous night tonight no matter what you do! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm very excited today! i can't wiat for 2010 to come! i have so many good things to look forward to next year


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 31, 2009)

Just to share my little wishes for the new year.

Makeup related: I wish to branch out to more cosmetics brands and experience and experiment with different products. I don't want to spend more on cosmetics so I hope to cut back on my MAC purchases to feed the money to other brands. However, I will still enjoy MAC and my current stash. I hope I can pace myself as I don't want to be overwhelmed by my own makeup collection.

Non-makeup related: I wish to be healthy mentally and physically, to think positive and be strong. Hopefully I can be more patient with my family and everyone in general too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












 Blessed new year, Bimbos!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 31, 2009)

^ being more positive is one of my wishes for next year too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




however i doubt i will manage to cut down on mac purchases! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hee hee!  but at least i always stay in my budget and that is the main thing. i'd never spend money i didn't have.

i feel very boring compared to my friends. they are all going to parties tonight but i'm staying home. i feel so tired now and it's only 6.30pm! not a good sign right?!


----------



## kelly2509t (Dec 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_^ being more positive is one of my wishes for next year too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




however i doubt i will manage to cut down on mac purchases! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hee hee!  but at least i always stay in my budget and that is the main thing. i'd never spend money i didn't have.

i feel very boring compared to my friends. they are all going to parties tonight but i'm staying home. i feel so tired now and it's only 6.30pm! not a good sign right?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm feeling very boring too as I'm staying in. I'm going to celebrate New Years on Saturday instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope everyone has a great new years


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 31, 2009)

Happy New Years Eve everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I won't celebrate today too (not in the mood) but I may have lunch with my parents tomorrow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But... even if I don't celebrate NYE I still can have some sparkling wine right?


----------



## kelly2509t (Dec 31, 2009)

^^^Indeed, why not treat yourself to a glass (or two...)


----------



## Yagmur (Jan 1, 2010)

Happy 2010 everyone!!! I hope you all had a great Day/Night, with or without celebrating


----------



## s_lost (Jan 1, 2010)

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 1, 2010)

did anybody do anything exciting today? being the start of a new decade and all! or were you like me and hubby who stayed home and chilled out together? whatever you all did i hope you had fun


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 1, 2010)

i wnet shopping and slept alot, i had my drink spiked at a club on new years eve, so had to go hospital, police then home, it was long, but luckily my boyfriend was there to look after me!

 ive just been enjoying some retail therapy and sleep.
i felt like rubbish all day, more mac cheered me up though


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_i wnet shopping and slept alot, i had my drink spiked at a club on new years eve, so had to go hospital, police then home, it was long, but luckily my boyfriend was there to look after me!

 ive just been enjoying some retail therapy and sleep.
i felt like rubbish all day, more mac cheered me up though_

 





 that sucks. people that do that kind of thing disgust me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i have seen advertised in cosmo mag some lip gloss you can buy which comes with a drink spiker tester thing.... not sure how it works but it cost about £10....


----------



## FemmeFatale (Jan 4, 2010)

Happy New years ladies!! I havent been able to get on specktra in ages!!! Missed you all!

Got lots of mac goodies over the past two weeks!!

How are you all?


----------



## Heiaken (Jan 4, 2010)

Happy 2010 lovelies, I hope you still remember me


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 4, 2010)

banana1234 how horrible! I am glad that your boyfriend was there!

Heidiiiiiiiiiii! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Its so good to see you back here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Heiaken (Jan 4, 2010)

Yup it's me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was away from the make up scene all together, including finnish and english speaking forums and my blog, but I'm making a retunr and also started to update my blog once again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know have a small english summary on most new post so that those who don't understand finland can keep up also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mustaa kajalia - black kohl


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_Yup it's me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was away from the make up scene all together, including finnish and english speaking forums and my blog, but I'm making a retunr and also started to update my blog once again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know have a small english summary on most new post so that those who don't understand finland can keep up also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mustaa kajalia - black kohl_

 
Love your blog! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *follows*

I am now more active on my blog again too. But because my nail polish addiction has grown enormously it is mostly about nail polishes and nail art.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 4, 2010)

i hope all you guys are doing well.... i have a day off tommorow finally! yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i've not been posting on specktra as much due to the time it takes to load.... plus me and hubby have been getting addicted to a tv show called fringe and are making our way through the box set!


----------



## Susanne (Jan 5, 2010)

My new FOTD! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Has been a long time since I have posted my last one.

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/p...y-love-156762/


----------



## FemmeFatale (Jan 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i hope all you guys are doing well.... i have a day off tommorow finally! yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i've not been posting on specktra as much due to the time it takes to load.... plus me and hubby have been getting addicted to a tv show called fringe and are making our way through the box set!_

 
OOooh! I keep hearing about Fringe. I heard it is aweome? It is up next on my Netflix Queue after I finish up my beloved Dexter seasons!! I am obsessed. What is fringe about?

Do you have netflix over there across the pond?


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeFatale* 

 
_OOooh! I keep hearing about Fringe. I heard it is aweome? It is up next on my Netflix Queue after I finish up my beloved Dexter seasons!! I am obsessed. What is fringe about?

Do you have netflix over there across the pond?_

 
fringe is like a cross between csi, x files and lost! really addictive so i reccomend it if you like those kind of shows! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




we have loads of snow here today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hate it! it means work will be quiet because nobody will be out in town. i think some of the schools have shut as well!


----------



## Heiaken (Jan 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_My new FOTD! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Has been a long time since I have posted my last one.

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/p...y-love-156762/_

 
That darker hear really suits you hunny!


----------



## Susanne (Jan 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_That darker hear really suits you hunny!_

 
Thank you! I love it for fall/winter now!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 6, 2010)

i am soooo cold.... just saying


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 7, 2010)

Over here, Spring has come early this year. Winter seems particularly short this time round. We have rain and sun, then rain and sun again, a sign that the weather is changing. Spring will be here soon!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Over here, Spring has come early this year. Winter seems particularly short this time round. We have rain and sun, then rain and sun again, a sign that the weather is changing. Spring will be here soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ok i am moving to where you are! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 there is still loads of snow here!


----------



## Susanne (Jan 8, 2010)

Yay! I got my UGG boots that I ordered from Nordstrom.com today! They are perfect, so was the delivery. (And I forgot to order Warm & Cozy with them! Stupid me!)

We should get a lot of snow this weekend - they even talk about snow storms. Now I am sitting here wondering what is going to come!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_ok i am moving to where you are! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 there is still loads of snow here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 








 I'd love to have you here!

At least IMO snow is better than rain? I have not ever experience snow yet.

Today, it rained together with bright sunshine. Strange weather. 

Susanne, good for you! What colour are the boots? I don't own them but they look so comfortable and cute! You can drink wine to warm yourself up when the heavy snow comes.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I did my grocery shopping today just in case we will have a lot of snow tomorrow. They said we could get 10cm of new snow here.


----------



## Heiaken (Jan 8, 2010)

Snow is all we've been getting here lately  It's starting to be enough.

As a happier note I got my firts Urban Decay shadow box today, you can check the FOTD on the forum


----------



## Susanne (Jan 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_

Susanne, good for you! What colour are the boots? I don't own them but they look so comfortable and cute! You can drink wine to warm yourself up when the heavy snow comes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
They are grey and soo soft! Even with the shipping they were a lot cheaper than here. And they were sold out in my size here.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Hi everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*I did my grocery shopping today* just in case we will have a lot of snow tomorrow. They said we could get 10cm of new snow here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





So did I! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lots of pasta, Ravioli, bread, wine....


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





So did I! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Lots of pasta, Ravioli, bread, wine*...._

 









 hun!

Oh wine you say? I knew I forgot something! But I still have mulled wine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I bought quite some stuff at the drugstore today like shower gel etc. And from the grocery store 4kg of potatoes! I will make a potato salad again.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_









 hun!

Oh wine you say? I knew I forgot something! But I still have mulled wine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I bought quite some stuff at the drugstore today like shower gel etc. And from the grocery store 4kg of potatoes! I will make a potato salad again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
you are totally obessed with the potato salad! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hee hee hee! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




more snow will be coming here tonight and over the weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 argh! hurry up summer!

i hope you enjoy your ugg boots Susanne! i would love a pair but because i can't wear them for work i feel that i would be spending lots of money on something i couldn't wear so much


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_you are totally obessed with the potato salad! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hee hee hee! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yes I am! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_more snow will be coming here tonight and over the weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 argh! *hurry up summer!*

i hope you enjoy your ugg boots Susanne! i would love a pair but because i can't wear them for work i feel that i would be spending lots of money on something i couldn't wear so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 








 Summer: heat + insects = not a happy Jeanette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Good morning everyone!


----------



## Susanne (Jan 9, 2010)

Good morning!!

Is it spring yet?? All this snow outside makes me so nervous...


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Good morning!!

*Is it spring yet??* All this snow outside makes me so nervous..._

 
No! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sorry hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Stay safe and good morning hun!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Aww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yes I am! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














 Summer: heat + insects = not a happy Jeanette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Good morning everyone!_

 

but heat is good!!! i can't cope with all this cold and damp! makes my hair and skin look a state! i've actually been wearing slipper socks under my normal socks to work so my feet don't get cold. the only downside to this is that it makes me feet so fat they barely fit in my work shoes! hee hee hee! it looks quite amusing!

have a great weekend bimbos!!


----------



## Susanne (Jan 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_but heat is good!!! i can't cope with all this cold and damp! makes my hair and skin look a state! i've actually been wearing slipper socks under my normal socks to work so my feet don't get cold. the only downside to this is that it makes me feet so fat they barely fit in my work shoes! hee hee hee! it looks quite amusing!

have a great weekend bimbos!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 That is why I hate winter! 

You look so stupid with all these clothes on and then it is too cold outside and too warm if you go into a shop or in another room.
My skin is just dry, my hands look terrible - although I use really good shower oils, lotions and creams. 
And don't talk about my hair!! 

I am dreaming of sunshine on my skin again, T-shirts and sandals, brighter colours for my clothes, bags and makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: A friend of mine is working in a shoe shop! Love it, I get 10% discount from her! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will visit her tomorrow and ask when my fave sandals come again this year!


----------



## Susanne (Jan 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_No! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_






_


----------



## Susanne (Jan 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_






_


----------



## s_lost (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How is everybody doing?

I'm really enjoying the winter (and I came from a tropical country!). The make-up is perfect, the clothes are more elegant and I really like the feeling. In the summer I simply melt, I'm useless, hahaha

But I agree that is _a litlle_ too cold. O° is perfect for me


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





 That is why I hate winter! 

You look so stupid with all these clothes on and then it is too cold outside and too warm if you go into a shop or in another room.
My skin is just dry, my hands look terrible - although I use really good shower oils, lotions and creams. 
And don't talk about my hair!! 
*
I am dreaming of sunshine on my skin again, T-shirts and sandals, brighter colours for my clothes, bags and makeup*





PS: A friend of mine is working in a shoe shop! Love it, I get 10% discount from her! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will visit her tomorrow and ask when my fave sandals come again this year!_

 

heck yeah! i loooove sandals! and i am in need of buying some new ones this year because all mine are 2 years old at least and are a little worse for wear now! i want some hot pink ones, teal ones and gold ones! not sure what styles yet though! will have to consult a fashion mag me thinks! what are you fave type Susanne? 

s_lost you are crazy for liking the weather! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hee hee hee! to be fair my hubby prefers to cold weather to summer but even he says this is getting stupid now!!


----------



## Susanne (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## Susanne (Jan 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_heck yeah! i loooove sandals! and i am in need of buying some new ones this year because all mine are 2 years old at least and are a little worse for wear now! *i want some hot pink ones, teal ones and gold ones!* not sure what styles yet though! will have to consult a fashion mag me thinks! what are you fave type Susanne? 
_

 

Sounds awesome! 

I prefer sandals with a 6 cm high heel for every day, 8 cm are perfect for going out! You always need a black and a white pair I think, but I also love colored ones!
I still have yellow and purple ones from last year - I need teal and red ones for this summer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Read Glamour!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 12, 2010)

ooohh yes some red ones would be lovely! see i really like wedge heels because i find them easier to walk in! i always have to have a sandal with an ankle strap too because ones that kinda slip on always seems to slip off!


----------



## Susanne (Jan 12, 2010)

Is it spring yet? *looking outside* No.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Is it spring yet? *looking outside* *No.*



_

 









Hi everyone! It snowed a bit more over night here. Not much but I do love it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Spring can wait!


----------



## FemmeFatale (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi Ladies...I am SO READY for spring. I am freezing here. It's so windy and frigid. I am ready for some sunshine!!!!


----------



## Susanne (Jan 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeFatale* 

 
_Hi Ladies...I am SO READY for spring. I am freezing here. It's so windy and frigid. I am ready for some sunshine!!!!_


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_








Hi everyone! It snowed a bit more over night here. Not much but I do love it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Spring can wait! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

guys i think we have a bit of an issue here... the above poster is clearly crazy... who in their right mind likes the snow?!?  lets just ignore her! 

hee hee hee!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_guys i think we have a bit of an issue here... the above poster is clearly crazy... who in their right mind likes the snow?!?  lets just ignore her! 

hee hee hee! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
















No I really do hate spring and summer. All the sweating and bad smelling people.. and the insects and the humidity. Bleh.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_

















No I really do hate spring and summer. All the sweating and bad smelling people.. and the insects and the humidity. Bleh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 









 hee hee!

i do totally agree with you on the smelly people... working with the ublic you certaintly get some horrid smells in the summer!


----------



## Susanne (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## banana1234 (Jan 13, 2010)

nothing worse than being on a packed underground train in the summer with some one who has awful B.O. and your having to cram in there and suddenly they reach up and hold the bar/straps on the ceiling and you get a face full of stinky armpit


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 13, 2010)

I hate the bad smells in summer when I'm in a crowded train too, every morning and evening. It is so crowded that people's bodies, faces and hair are touching me and the bad smell makes it worse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bimbos, it's Thursday! I look forward to the weekend. It has been a busy and tiring start to 2010 these two weeks. I'm itching to buy the Spring makeup that a few brands have started dishing out but there is no sale at the department stores. I hope sales will start soon since Chinese New Year is coming on Feb 14 (Valentine's day too!). It is a traditional festival that Chinese celebrate the new year according to lunar calendar. Hope the sales are as good as the Christmas ones. My poor wallet is scared.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 15, 2010)

yay specktra is back up! and soooo much quicker! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this makes me happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i hope all bimbos are doing well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 snow is starting to melt here now thank goodness! and me and nick have got our moving date! we move house on 31/1/10 - not long to wait now!


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 15, 2010)

oooh is it a nice house? i bet your excited and probably a bit stressed about packing!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_oooh is it a nice house? i bet your excited and probably a bit stressed about packing!_

 
it's a lovely house 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 3 bedroom semi detached in the same village i live in now. me and nick started packing at the weekend and it's gone ok so far! the good thing about the new house is that i am using the 3rd bedroom as a beauty room! heck yeah!


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_it's a lovely house 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 3 bedroom semi detached in the same village i live in now. me and nick started packing at the weekend and it's gone ok so far! the good thing about the new house is that i am using the 3rd bedroom as a beauty room! heck yeah!_

 

woah! that would be awesome! more space as well to fit in all your make up! you can now fill a room with it!! lol


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_woah! that would be awesome! more space as well to fit in all your make up! you can now fill a room with it!! lol_

 
i know! i will also have my wardrobe and chest of drawers in there so it will also be like a dressing room too! i'm looking at buying a really large snuggly chair for inside so that i can sit and chill out in there too!  my office chair will look out of place me thinks. hubby gets his big office... i get a beauty room! whoop whoop!


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 15, 2010)

buy a mini fridge and keep something in their for girly cocktails, like cosmopolitans or something!! hehe


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey dolls! I have been lurking majorly lately.

I am handling the breakup a lot better. I have gotten into contact with friends that I have lost touch with over the past 5 years. Sad that I lost soo many people in my life when I got with J. 
I have been keeping busy with my work & being with friends. I have picked up playing the piano again, since most of my guy friends "jam" I have started to play with them! I am learning how to play the bass guitar too! 
I missed you all! I just wanted to share what's new with me!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Hey dolls! I have been lurking majorly lately.

I am handling the breakup a lot better. I have gotten into contact with friends that I have lost touch with over the past 5 years. Sad that I lost soo many people in my life when I got with J. 
I have been keeping busy with my work & being with friends. I have picked up playing the piano again, since most of my guy friends "jam" I have started to play with them! I am learning how to play the bass guitar too! 
I missed you all! I just wanted to share what's new with me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i'm pleased that you doing much better now! and i think that's fantastic that you are re-connecting with old friends! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i think that learning a new instrument would be an awesome activity for you to keep you busy and sociallising! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and that's great your playing piano again! i took lessons for years but i don't own one so stopped playing.  i also played violin but sold it when i was short of money about 5 years ago and never re-purchased one.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_it's a lovely house 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 3 bedroom semi detached in the same village i live in now. me and nick started packing at the weekend and it's gone ok so far! the good thing about the new house is that *i am using the 3rd bedroom as a beauty room*! heck yeah!_

 
That's great! A beauty room is what I wish to have. When I have my own house I will do it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hello, fellow musicians. Violin and guitar are fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I play the piano too and love music but I have not play it for a while. I don't like my old piano that much now. I want to sell it and buy a new one but it doesn't sell for a lot of money. I have been thinking of learning a new instrument but I never got down to it because I am too tired after work and just want to be home. My dream is that maybe I can work part time so I have the time to learn. However, that means less money.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 16, 2010)

^ yes instruments do need alot of time... but also money so i understand your situation!! i have always wanted to learn the flute... not sure if i'd be any good at a wind instrument though....


----------



## Susanne (Jan 16, 2010)

What a surprise talk! 

I get singing lessons since more than ten years now and love playing flutes! I just had a lesson today. I play all kinds of flutes. I used to play the piano as well, but I wasn't really good I think.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_What a surprise talk! 

I get singing lessons since more than ten years now and love playing flutes! I just had a lesson today. I play all kinds of flutes. I used to play the piano as well, but I wasn't really good I think._

 
awesome! i bet you have a lovely voice! what kind of things do you sing? sadly my voice doesn't match my instrument playing talents! but it's ok for drunken kareoke!

and is the flute difficult? there are so many buttons on it! nick's mum had one and i messed about with it but she wouldn't teach me how to use it! and don't you have to do something funny with your lips?

and piano is difficult! i started learning when i was in secondry school because i was doing gcse in music and they told me it was good to learn to play piano as well as my violin (which i played since middle school)


----------



## Susanne (Jan 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_awesome! i bet you have a lovely voice! what kind of things do you sing? sadly my voice doesn't match my instrument playing talents! but it's ok for drunken kareoke!

and is the flute difficult? there are so many buttons on it! nick's mum had one and i messed about with it but she wouldn't teach me how to use it! and don't you have to do something funny with your lips?

and piano is difficult! i started learning when i was in secondry school because i was doing gcse in music and they told me it was good to learn to play piano as well as my violin (which i played since middle school)_

 
I love singing musical songs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I have to sing a lot of classical songs as well. They are good for improving the voice.

I started playing flute at the age of 6. It is not difficult anymore, I think it is like driving a car. You make it without thinking of every step after some time.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I love singing musical songs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I have to sing a lot of classical songs as well. They are good for improving the voice.

I started playing flute at the age of 6. It is not difficult anymore, I think it is like driving a car. You make it without thinking of every step after some time._

 

ooohh i love musicals! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what are your faves? i love the songs from les miserables! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and Joseph!

maybe i should look into getting a flute in the future then... or perhaps Nick's mum will give me hers because she doesn't even use it!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 17, 2010)

^^ That would be great! I love the sound of flutes. I don't think I will be good at instruments that need blowing because I'll be short of breath in no time. Yeah, music lessons are expensive! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love musicals too! I like a lot of them. Joseph is a good one, the one I get to watch on tv is the one with Donny Osmond as Joseph. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Susanne, what type of flutes are there? I know there is flute, piccolo and chinese flute...


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Hey dolls! I have been lurking majorly lately.

I am handling the breakup a lot better. I have gotten into contact with friends that I have lost touch with over the past 5 years. Sad that I lost soo many people in my life when I got with J. 
I have been keeping busy with my work & being with friends. I have picked up playing the piano again, since most of my guy friends "jam" I have started to play with them! I am learning how to play the bass guitar too! 
I missed you all! I just wanted to share what's new with me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
its great your seeing more of your friends again, its funny how break ups always make us see more of our friends. i'm exactly the same. it also shows you who your 'good friends' are, cos they are always there when you need them


----------



## Susanne (Jan 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_
Susanne, what type of flutes are there? I know there is flute, piccolo and chinese flute..._

 

I can play all these flutes and have 6 at home ( I post pictures, these are not mine, but they look nearly the same. That makes it easier to explain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## Susanne (Jan 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_ooohh i love musicals! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what are your faves? i love the songs from les miserables! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and Joseph!
_

 
I love a lot of musicals! Cats, The Fearless Vampire Killers, Joseph, Mamma Mia, Wicked, The Lion King, The Phantom of the Opera, .... all musicals by Andrew Lloyd Webber, I think.


----------



## Moxy (Jan 18, 2010)

Heya girls! I havent been on for nearly a month, gosh! I hope you had a fab time during the holidays and that the "post NYE depression" wasnt too bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I usually cme around when I have a new album on FB and this time it's no different 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If anyone has some time to kill here's my bday party link Welcome to Facebook | Facebook

Have a great day everyone!!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks for the pic, Susanne. I have one of the medium sized flute which I learn in my primary school's music lesson and it is called a recorder. However, I'm no good at it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love Andrew Llyod Webber's musicals!

Hi Moxy. I just saw your birthday album! Glad you had a good time!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 18, 2010)

Moxy you look like you had an awesome birthday and some fabulous friends to share it with! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yes andrew lloyd webber's musicals are by far the best! phantom of the opera is another fave of mine!


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 20, 2010)

oh bimbos, i am frustrated, i want to buy something from a seller, but she isnt replying, but i know she has been online. she has also responded to other people, because the sale has been updated, my items are still on there, i just want to pay please! dont you want my money? *sigh*


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jan 21, 2010)

I jammed with my boys last night, made some pretty music! I am almost tempted to jump on the vocals as well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, I am no longer straight black anymore. I have a 3V on my hair, so it has a violet tinge to it and the pieces that I had that were blonde are a nice purplish brown. I just hope my camera can pick it up to show you gals!
Seems like I am always doing something new to my hair!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_oh bimbos, i am frustrated, i want to buy something from a seller, but she isnt replying, but i know she has been online. she has also responded to other people, because the sale has been updated, my items are still on there, i just want to pay please! dont you want my money? *sigh*_

 
the same thing happened to me a few months ago. to be honest i thought sod her. if she can't be bothered to reply i don't want her to have my money. it's just rude to not even send a 'sorry these aren't available' or 'i chnaged my mind' message right?  don't stress hun, i'm sure you'll find the items from somebody who does want your money!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_I jammed with my boys last night, made some pretty music! I am almost tempted to jump on the vocals as well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, I am no longer straight black anymore. I have a 3V on my hair, so it has a violet tinge to it and the pieces that I had that were blonde are a nice purplish brown. I just hope my camera can pick it up to show you gals!
Seems like I am always doing something new to my hair! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
check you out going all rocker on us! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and i think it's great that you change your hair so much! i wish i had the guts to do something crazy with mine. but am too scared 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i bet you look gorgeous and i can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 21, 2010)

indeed, its just annoying *sigh* hows all the bimbos today? this thread has been too quiet lately


----------



## Yagmur (Jan 21, 2010)

Hello my lovelies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



long time no talk. I hope you're all doing fine. I'm so busy, with work & school right now... I'm just a lurker these times. I'm sorry.

It's sooooo cold here in Germany right now. I want SPRING!!! Can't wait for Sunshine! 
I posted a "Can't wait for Spring" FOTD. Check it out, you might feel a little warmer inside, seeing bright Makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just infected some of my colleagues with my love for LUSH. I'll go next Wednesday to pick up some Stuff for them + me. 

*Bad Yagmur*








I have a parent-teacher conference tonight. Hopefully it wouldn't take long... I'm already tired!


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_
I just infected some of my colleagues with my love for LUSH. I'll go next Wednesday to pick up some Stuff for them + me. 

*Bad Yagmur*







_

 

not bad yagmur! you did them a favour! lush


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_not bad yagmur! you did them a favour! lush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i agree! Lush is awesome so they should be thanking you for introducing them to it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hee hee!

it's very cold in the uk too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i can't wait for summer the most! bring on the heat!


----------



## Susanne (Jan 21, 2010)

Yagmur, I love Lush as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I agree, I can't wait for spring!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Every day I look more forward to sun and warmer temperatures again, wearing bright shirts, sandals and sunglasses.

And I love making shopping lists for spring! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will get my nail polishes from China Glaze Up & Away tomorrow - this is like a start to the new season 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW - the new Escada summer fragrance is on my list as well again

Escada 'Marine Groove' Eau de Toilette - Beauty Brands - Nordstrom


----------



## Susanne (Jan 21, 2010)

But it should become really cold on the weekend again here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Winter will be back once more.....


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jan 21, 2010)

Its been raining non stop here! I am so ready to rock my spring/summer clothes...Im tired of looking like a turtle all the time.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 22, 2010)

annoyingly it's chucking it down with rain today! but this should be the only rainy day this week i think.

i got some of the up and away collection a couple of days ago Susanne! i can't wiat for them to arrive! i got lemon fizz, heli-yum, peachy keen and the really pale pink - not sure of the name right now!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_But it should become really cold on the weekend again here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Winter will be back once more.....*_

 











Hun I am glad that the mail was so quick and that you can get your new nail polishes today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Your mail guy surely has a comment about it again the next time you see him.. tee-hee.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 22, 2010)

It rained all morning today and I'm feeling cold. Looks like we all will be having a cold weekend.

My gastric is acting up again and it is causing me headache and dizzyness too. Stress. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love the ChG Up & Away collection. Enjoy your goodies, Susanne and Lou! 

Susanne, Marine Groove sounds lovely. I will go and try it when it is launched. The bottle reminds me of Moon Sparkle.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_It rained all morning today and I'm feeling cold. Looks like we all will be having a cold weekend.

*My gastric is acting up again and it is causing me headache and dizzyness too. Stress.*





I love the ChG Up & Away collection. Enjoy your goodies, Susanne and Lou! 

Susanne, Marine Groove sounds lovely. I will go and try it when it is launched. The bottle reminds me of Moon Sparkle._

 





 I hope you will feel better soon!


----------



## Susanne (Jan 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_











Hun I am glad that the mail was so quick and that you can get your new nail polishes today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Your mail guy surely has a comment about it again the next time you see him.. tee-hee. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yay! I got my China Glaze haul!! Thanks for your help, Jeanette! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is the best n/p haul I have ever gotten, OMG, these colours are amazing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This will be an awesome summer!!

I was at work as the mail guy arrived - he probably was like: Now she is getting these strange packages again....


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_It rained all morning today and I'm feeling cold. Looks like we all will be having a cold weekend.

My gastric is acting up again and it is causing me headache and dizzyness too. Stress. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I love the ChG Up & Away collection. Enjoy your goodies, Susanne and Lou! 

Susanne, Marine Groove sounds lovely. I will go and try it when it is launched. The bottle reminds me of Moon Sparkle._

 
awww hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope that you have felt a bit better throughout the day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Susanne i'm pleased you like the polishes! i'm very excited to get mine! however it's still not shipped which is a bummer!


----------



## Susanne (Jan 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_
Susanne i'm pleased you like the polishes! i'm very excited to get mine! however it's still not shipped which is a bummer!_

 
I am crossing my fingers for you that you will get yours soon as well!!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I am crossing my fingers for you that you will get yours soon as well!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thanks sweetie!


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey Bimbos!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 24, 2010)

hey Rach! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i have work today.... but i'm currently in bed on my laptop while nick snoozes next to me! luckily i don't have to start getting ready for another 30 mins or so.... so i get a specktra fix in the meantime! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i hope you are all having nice weekends!


----------



## Yagmur (Jan 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Yagmur, I love Lush as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think everyone, who tried LUSH once, will love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I went to LUSH yesterday and got some things for me and my Boss. She gave me a huge List of things that she wanted, last week. They had a "campaign": If you purchase things for 30€, you'll get a full LUSH Goodie Bag for free.  Really cool, I've got so many things for free! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LUSH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_BTW - the new Escada summer fragrance is on my list as well again

Escada 'Marine Groove' Eau de Toilette - Beauty Brands - Nordstrom_

 
Ohhhh, I love the Escada Summer Fragrances. Thank god, it's my Birthday in February 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Hey Bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Rachel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How are you my love? Everything fine? Good to see you here again!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_hey Rach! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i have work today.... but i'm currently in bed on my laptop while nick snoozes next to me! luckily i don't have to start getting ready for another 30 mins or so.... so i get a specktra fix in the meantime! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i hope you are all having nice weekends!_

 
Hihi, same here my dear. I'm getting m Specktra fix and then I've to get ready. We'll do a Girl's Day/Night today. Cooking thai food, doing Makeup, watching some Movies etc. 

I hope you all have/had a great weekend.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 24, 2010)

Hello Bimbos! It has started to snow here again. So I dedcided to go to the tanning bed. I haven't been there for months, but at least I got the feeling of warmth for a few minutes!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jan 24, 2010)

Morning bimbos! Off to watch football at my friends place, good food & good beer & wine!
Susanne, I feel you about the tanning bed, I think I am gonna do a cocktail today! 10 in a high pressure bed & then mystic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need some color & to be warm for a minute!

Well I washed my hair and all purple came outta my blonde, so I had to put a 1V on my hair. I don't get the same dimension outta a 1V than a 3V. Oh well, in the sunlight. 
I am still debating if I want to go back to blonde for the summer. I am really digging the black, makes my eyes go WHAMY! What's is your opinion ladies?

Have a good day!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Morning bimbos! Off to watch football at my friends place, good food & good beer & wine!
Susanne, I feel you about the tanning bed, I think I am gonna do a cocktail today! 10 in a high pressure bed & then mystic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need some color & to be warm for a minute!

Well I washed my hair and all purple came outta my blonde, so I had to put a 1V on my hair. I don't get the same dimension outta a 1V than a 3V. Oh well, in the sunlight. 
I am still debating if I want to go back to blonde for the summer. I am really digging the black, makes my eyes go WHAMY! What's is your opinion ladies?

Have a good day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

i really love the black on you! it does make you eyes look fabulous and also you can do different make up looks! lots of sexy and sultry looks!!!
i am getting my hair done on tuesday 2nd feb. i am getting my highlights but think i may go for different colours.... i usually get 2 blondes and a caramel... but not sure what to go for... suggestions?!


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 24, 2010)

Allison - you are so gorgeous that any colour hair would look great on you.  Seriously.  I love the dark, such a great contrast with your hair & eyes.


----------



## nunu (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi girls, sorry for being a slacker.

I only have time to come on specktra on the weekends.

I hope you all had a fab weekend.


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 24, 2010)

Lou! what website do u buy your china glaze polishes off? i'm looking for a good site


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Hi girls, sorry for being a slacker.

I only have time to come on specktra on the weekends.

I hope you all had a fab weekend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thats okay, just make sure u dont forget us


----------



## Susanne (Jan 25, 2010)

Look at Transdesign.com for nailpolishes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will drive to Ikea today again. As you know I would love to move in summer /fall and have already bought Malm table and Alex drawer unity for a new vanity area. 
Today I want to buy a Hemnes mirror - I think it will be better to buy every month a little bit for the new flat than all at one day


----------



## nunu (Jan 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_thats okay, just make sure u dont forget us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh hun, ofcourse i won't


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_Lou! what website do u buy your china glaze polishes off? i'm looking for a good site_

 
yep transdesign.com is where i get mine from! you can order up to 9 bottles at $18 shipping. which is very good value and much cheaper than if you buy 9 polishes in the uk!


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_yep transdesign.com is where i get mine from! you can order up to 9 bottles at $18 shipping. which is very good value and much cheaper than if you buy 9 polishes in the uk!_

 
that is really good, thanks susanne and lou


----------



## Susanne (Jan 25, 2010)

Come on - the snow has returned today and we will get more this week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is soo stupid for people who need their car every day!! I haven't got a garage right now.

Is it spring yet?? Now I have reached a point where I just start to hate winter. The next weeks until middle of March will be hard for me.


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 25, 2010)

roll on summer i say!


----------



## s_lost (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi girls! I hope everyone is doing great.

I can't wait to have MAC in Lillyland here!

About the nail polishes, the Ebay's seller *warbid* ships to Europe up to 13 botlles for US$16.

I shoul receive my order this week or the next, then I tell you if everything is ok


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_Hi girls! I hope everyone is doing great.

I can't wait to have MAC in Lillyland here!

About the nail polishes, the Ebay's seller *warbid* ships to Europe up to 13 botlles for US$16.

I shoul receive my order this week or the next, then I tell you if everything is ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

awesome! yes please let us know how the polishes arrive and stuff - ity's always good knowing cheaper sellers that do international stuff!!

once i ordered an opi polish off ebay and it arrived broke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it was many years ago but it was from a canadian collection and browny in colour - sure it had moose in the title.... never did get that colour!

i've been busy packing and gardening today - my back hurts like a bitch! but will all be worth it in the end! i'm super excited to get into the new place!!


----------



## Susanne (Jan 26, 2010)

It is soo cold here.... I hate it. Really. I was not born for winter.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_It is soo cold here.... I hate it. Really. I was not born for winter._

 
i agree! sometimes i shiver so much my back actually hurts from it! but at least you have your super cute uggs to keep your feet warm right?!


----------



## Susanne (Jan 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i agree! sometimes i shiver so much my back actually hurts from it! but at least you have your super cute uggs to keep your feet warm right?!_

 
Yes, that's true.... But just a small comfort.


----------



## nunu (Jan 26, 2010)

It's freezing cold today!!! I'm glad i'm at home in my comfy socks, sitting home by my heater...so warm and cozy!


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 26, 2010)

quick everyone! put your warm and cozy stuff on! best time for it! lol


----------



## nunu (Jan 26, 2010)

^


----------



## Susanne (Jan 26, 2010)

Yes, but my poor car... I could not close its door today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is totally frozen


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 26, 2010)

mine does that in the cold, i have to shut it slowly, even then, it does not close! grr !!


----------



## Susanne (Jan 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_mine does that in the cold, i have to shut it slowly, even then, it does not close! grr !!_

 
Yes... I hope my car will still be there tomorrow morning


----------



## nunu (Jan 26, 2010)

Oh poor cars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't have a car so i wouldn't know. That must be really frusterating, sorry girls!

Just whatever you do, don't stick your tongue on the window


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 26, 2010)

i hadnt thought about doing that... til now! if i get stuck to the window of my car, you have to come save me!


----------



## s_lost (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi girls!

Lu, I'll let you know when I receive the nail polishes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck with the moving! It's so stressing packing and cleaning and separating stuff, but your new home will be great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today a friend of mine sent me the ingredients' list of Lillyland's Cremeblend blushes... I can't use them, there's two ingredients that give me allergy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was so excited about this blushes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At least I'll have more money for Too Fabulous


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_Hi girls!

Lu, I'll let you know when I receive the nail polishes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck with the moving! It's so stressing packing and cleaning and separating stuff, but your new home will be great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today a friend of mine sent me the ingredients' list of Lillyland's Cremeblend blushes... I can't use them, there's two ingredients that give me allergy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was so excited about this blushes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At least I'll have more money for Too Fabulous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
that sucks, poor you, but yes at least it will save you money for other collections


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_mine does that in the cold, i have to shut it slowly, even then, it does not close! grr !!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Yes... I hope my car will still be there tomorrow morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
oh dear! i don't have a car either so didn't know that this happens! fingers crossed that your cars are still where you left them safe and sound!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_Hi girls!

Lu, I'll let you know when I receive the nail polishes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck with the moving! It's so stressing packing and cleaning and separating stuff, but your new home will be great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today a friend of mine sent me the ingredients' list of Lillyland's Cremeblend blushes... I can't use them, there's two ingredients that give me allergy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was so excited about this blushes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At least I'll have more money for Too Fabulous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thanks hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the new home will be lovely - it's just the thought of unpacking everything! 

and that sucks about the blushers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but yes more money for other collections is always a good thing!


----------



## nunu (Jan 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_i hadnt thought about doing that... til now! if i get stuck to the window of my car, you have to come save me!_

 





 I suddenly have the urge to try but it would be weird to be stuck on a stranger's car!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_Hi girls!

Lu, I'll let you know when I receive the nail polishes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck with the moving! It's so stressing packing and cleaning and separating stuff, but your new home will be great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today a friend of mine sent me the ingredients' list of Lillyland's Cremeblend blushes... I can't use them, there's two ingredients that give me allergy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was so excited about this blushes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At least I'll have more money for Too Fabulous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

So sorry about the blushes


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 28, 2010)

hello bimbos!


----------



## s_lost (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi Lu


----------



## Susanne (Jan 28, 2010)

Hello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was 11 hours at school today, now I am really tired.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 28, 2010)

ok i am wiped.... i woke up at 4am because i couldn't sleep (worrying about silly things) and then first thing i went into the city centre to post some birthday gifts for a friend and also to buy more cleaning products.  which means today i have been cleaning pretty much all day. bleaching walls, cleaning inside wardrobes and cabinets.... and lets not forget the last of the packing! my back hurts so much.... am i whinging? yes i am!


----------



## Susanne (Jan 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_ok i am wiped.... i woke up at 4am because i couldn't sleep (worrying about silly things) and then first thing i went into the city centre to post some birthday gifts for a friend and also to buy more cleaning products.  which means today i have been cleaning pretty much all day. bleaching walls, cleaning inside wardrobes and cabinets.... and lets not forget the last of the packing! my back hurts so much.... am i whinging? yes i am! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 





 Sleep better tonight!!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





 Sleep better tonight!!_

 





 you too by the sounds of it!!


----------



## Susanne (Jan 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_





 you too by the sounds of it!!_

 
I hope I will!! I have had a lot of weird dreams the last time or think about so many things.... I need my sleep!


----------



## nunu (Jan 30, 2010)

Hello ladies,

Hope you're having a lovely weekend.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jan 30, 2010)

Hello girls, it has been soo long since I have been on here! I have missed you all! My computer crashed the other day, so I think it is time to get a new one. My windows wont load. My friend is gonna hopefully be able to recover my info off my hard drive in the next few days. Then I will be able to use my recovery disc and start fresh, but I am gonna be getting a laptop tomorrow, hopefully!!
Man, I just saw all the pretty swatches that Erin posted, I am in deep shit! lol.
I took my extensions out & I already miss the long hair. Debating if I should put new ones in. Just dont wanna spend the $250 on the hair. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope all is well with all of you!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 1, 2010)

hey guys!

me and nick moved into our new house yesterday. i'm just sneaking on specktra at work because we don't have the internet installed yet (tommorow afternoon that happens!) the house is lovely but boxes are all over the place. i have to finish cleaning the old house tonight because i have to hand the keys over tommorow morning. so i am knackered!!!


----------



## s_lost (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey Lou, that's great! Soon everything will be in the right place 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I receveid today my package with Zoya nail polishes from the Ebay seller warbid. The bottles came in a envelope with a lot of bubble wrap, everything perfect. I truly recommend it!

I contacted the seller and bought it outside Ebay, because the ridiculous French blockage. No problems at all with the transaction.

The shipping costs are US$6 (up to 3 or 4 bottles, I think) and US$16 up to 13 bottles.


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 2, 2010)

Hello bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I celebrated my birthday with a one night stay at a hotel with my family. I bought a Coach Poppy leather bag for myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My very first Coach bag! Coach is slightly pricier here than in the US so I have to choose carefully which one I want. My friends gave me some vouchers of a department store to spend for my birthday and I will save it for spring or summer makeup collections. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you ladies are having a good start to February!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 2, 2010)

^^^ Happy belated birthday!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 A new bag is awesome!

s_lost, enjoy your new nail polishes!

I really hate the weather at the moment. A mix of rain and snow - terrible. But I must stay strong - spring will come!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a great week you all!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_Hey Lou, that's great! Soon everything will be in the right place 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I receveid today my package with Zoya nail polishes from the Ebay seller warbid. The bottles came in a envelope with a lot of bubble wrap, everything perfect. I truly recommend it!

I contacted the seller and bought it outside Ebay, because the ridiculous French blockage. No problems at all with the transaction.

The shipping costs are US$6 (up to 3 or 4 bottles, I think) and US$16 up to 13 bottles._

 
that's fantastic the the polishes arrived fine. i may check that seller out in the future! i am still wiating for mine to come from transdesign... slightly slower shipping this time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Hello bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I celebrated my birthday with a one night stay at a hotel with my family. I bought a Coach Poppy leather bag for myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My very first Coach bag! Coach is slightly pricier here than in the US so I have to choose carefully which one I want. My friends gave me some vouchers of a department store to spend for my birthday and I will save it for spring or summer makeup collections. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you ladies are having a good start to February!_

 
ooohh your bag sounds good! can you post a picture?! i love coach bags and recently got one myself (had to get it shipped from the us because we don't get them in the uk)  you birthday hotel treat also sounds fabulous! happy belated brithday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Susanne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i am sure the weather will get better in no time. just keep wishing for spring!


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks, Susanne and Lou! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lou, the bag is a hobo. Mine is in sparkly (spray on) leather. This design is also available in canvas signature and red leather in my local store. I checked out the website and really like the one in pink patent leather 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but my local store did not have it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Coach :: Poppy Bags

I didn't know the UK does not have Coach. Did you post pics of your bag?


----------



## Susanne (Feb 3, 2010)

Gorgeous bag for spring and summer!! 

It is 4 PM and I am back from school - do I take a LUSH bath? Yes! Why not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is still cold outside.


----------



## s_lost (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey Miss QQ, happy birthday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Your celebration sounds great!


How are you, girls?


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 4, 2010)

wow! your bag is stunning! i love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 no i have not posted pictures of my bag but i will do over the weekend so you can see! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i hope everybody is doing ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm very tired today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 need more sleep!


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks, Lou! I'm happy to hear that you approves of my bag. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have a good rest! 

I'm tired too. My body seems to be overworked but I don't think I'm working too hard, you know what I mean? I still spend time taking care of myself, doing things I like such as coming on Specktra and shopping.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Thanks, Lou! I'm happy to hear that you approves of my bag. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have a good rest! 

I'm tired too. My body seems to be overworked but I don't think I'm working too hard, you know what I mean? I still spend time taking care of myself, doing things I like such as coming on Specktra and shopping. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 maybe you should have a relax day? where you stay home and watch tv shows or movies you like? i love days like that but they don't happen too often!


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks, Lou. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You are right, I need to just relax. I'm bad at that because I like to be doing something all the time.

Lou, I hope you are doing fine with the unpacking. Look forward to the pics!

Weekend is finally here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope to check out Lillyland and All Ages, All Races, All Sexes but also not purchase anything so that I can save for other collections. Spring Colour Forecast is getting lots of attention. The thread is wild and I can't keep up with it at the moment.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 5, 2010)

Miss QQ said:


> Thanks, Lou.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Susanne (Feb 6, 2010)

Have a great weekend you all!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We have one more winter week behind us! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really look forward to Spring Colour Forecast in March! Hope we will be so excited as the US girls are!


----------



## FemmeFatale (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi Ladies!!! Ive been working so much and sick!
Wanted to pop in and say hello to you all.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 8, 2010)

I gave my MA my wish list for Spring Colour Forecast today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We will get it March 1st together with Viva Glam (and Too Fabulous, Tabloid Beauty and Riveting which I will pass all three).

We will get more snow this week .....


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeFatale* 

 
_Hi Ladies!!! Ive been working so much and sick!
Wanted to pop in and say hello to you all._

 





 i hope you feel better soon sweetie! lots of chicken soup should do you good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and rest! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Susanne it's been snowing here on and off today so it doesn't surprise me that you guys will get some soon too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 when will it end?!?!

i hope all bimbos are doing well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm at work late tonight which sucks... but it has to be done!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 9, 2010)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f183/m...6/#post1871044

there we go, the link to some pictures of our new home


----------



## Susanne (Feb 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_http://www.specktra.net/forum/f183/m...6/#post1871044

there we go, the link to some pictures of our new home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks for sharing!! I really like your house! And I look forward to move myself in summer hopefully


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Thanks for sharing!! I really like your house! And I look forward to move myself in summer hopefully 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thanks sweetie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 will you be moving to a different area? or just moving because you'd like some place bigger? here is a tip for you.... get lots of bubblewrap!!! if you have as much make up as me (which i'm sure you do, if not more!) you will need it!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_thanks sweetie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 will you be moving to a different area? *or just moving because you'd like some place bigger?* here is a tip for you.... get lots of bubblewrap!!! if you have as much make up as me (which i'm sure you do, if not more!) you will need it!_

 
Moving to some place bigger! I want more space for my home office and my vanity area


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Moving to some place bigger! I want more space for my home office and my vanity area 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yes it's always nice having a bit more room 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 although both me and nick have different desks in the office he says that it is his room! but i  let him think that because i have my make up room 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




will you move in with your boyfriend Susanne? or staying on your own for the moment?


----------



## Susanne (Feb 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_yes it's always nice having a bit more room 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 although both me and nick have different desks in the office he says that it is his room! but i let him think that because i have my make up room 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*will you move in with your boyfriend Susanne? or staying on your own for the moment?*_

 
Well, I can imagine to move in with my boyfriend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But there must be enough space for both of us!
In summer I will be living on my own for three years - I needed space for myself after leaving my ex-boyfriend in 2007 - but I am ready for something new now again


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Well, I can imagine to move in with my boyfriend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But there must be enough space for both of us!
In summer I will be living on my own for three years - I needed space for myself after leaving my ex-boyfriend in 2007 - but I am ready for something new now again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
aawwww! well i hope it all goes well for you! i bet it will be strange getting used to sharing your space though after being on your own for nearly 3 years! when me and nick first moved in together i was very terrotorial! and also possessive over my things. i was quite young then though, perhaps if i did it all over again now i wouldn't be like that?


----------



## Susanne (Feb 9, 2010)

What I love in my new relationship: Trust eachother, live and let live! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This way it will work I guess.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 10, 2010)

my transdesign polishes finally came!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 they took so long because i had to pay customs this time - i was over my limit but £1.30 something! how crazy... so i had to pay about £3 tax and then £8 to the post people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so silly!

but i love all my polishes! the china glaze up and away ones are so pretty! i can't wait to wear lemon fizz!!! but the first polish i have just used is the opi thanks so muchness (red one from alice collection!) stunning!!!!


----------



## banana1234 (Feb 10, 2010)

removed


----------



## banana1234 (Feb 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_aawwww! well i hope it all goes well for you! i bet it will be strange getting used to sharing your space though after being on your own for nearly 3 years! when me and nick first moved in together i was very terrotorial! and also possessive over my things. i was quite young then though, perhaps if i did it all over again now i wouldn't be like that? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
how long have u and nick been together now then?


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 11, 2010)

about 7.5 years now. he was 17 and i was 18 when we got together. childhood sweethearts! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  although 2.5 years in we did have a break and i started going out with and living with another guy which ended very badly indeed.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 11, 2010)

This is one of those days when I miss my cat a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I sometimes forget she has gone for good and still can see her walking inside from the garden.


----------



## banana1234 (Feb 11, 2010)

aww susanne


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_This is one of those days when I miss my cat a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I sometimes forget she has gone for good and still can see her walking inside from the garden._

 





 don't be sad sweetie, it's not surprising that you sometimes 'see' her, i think things like that are nice reminders of her. maybe think about some of the funny things she used to do, rather than how she's now gone


----------



## FemmeFatale (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Gorgeous ladies!!

How is everyone? Its so cold here and new york fashion week has started so I am swamped again! 

i got to pick up gaga! I love it, I also picked up missy slimshine and I love it and now I hear its discontinued! Whyyyy do they do this? I have to buy like 3 back ups now!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeFatale* 

 
_Hi Gorgeous ladies!!

How is everyone? Its so cold here and new york fashion week has started so I am swamped again! 

i got to pick up gaga! I love it, I also picked up missy slimshine and I love it and now I hear its discontinued! Whyyyy do they do this? I have to buy like 3 back ups now!_

 
hello sweetie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i think they are getting rid of most of the slimshines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 makes me sad because i love them! esp in the summer when i just want something light on my lips! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hope you are enjoying your work even though you are swamped! you work in fashion right?? and i'm very jealous that you have the gaga lipstick!!!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 12, 2010)

Yes, I want VG Gaga as well! Three more weeks.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Yes, I want VG Gaga as well! Three more weeks._

 
and counting!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Susanne (Feb 13, 2010)

In October this year I will be 30 - I have decided to come back to NYC then again!! Love this city!!

I have started to make my list for Sephora


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 14, 2010)

ooohh that is fabulous Susanne! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 have fun making yoru list!


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 14, 2010)

everyone, long time no see! How are you all doing? 

My parents visited me for one week and yesterday we flight back to Hamburg together. I'll be here during my Birthday on 20th 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm really stressed these Days. I have so much to do, for work and for school. I've just signed in for my degree dissertation. Topic: "Eating disorders in childrens + adults with intellectual disability"
Really tough! Most of the literature is in english. I hope I can manage that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_In October this year I will be 30 - I have decided to come back to NYC then again!! Love this city!!

I have started to make my list for Sephora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Please, can I come with you? In your suitcase?!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_I'm really stressed these Days. I have so much to do, for work and for school. I've just signed in for my degree dissertation. Topic: *"Eating disorders in childrens + adults with intellectual disability"*
Really tough! Most of the literature is in english. I hope I can manage that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Please, can I come with you? In your suitcase?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Yagmur!

If you share the space with Jeanette? I think she wants to travel this way with me, too? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yagmur, I have a student with that problem. It is really not easy to work with her on that topic


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_If you share the space with Jeanette? I think she wants to travel this way with me, too? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Of course! I would love to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Yagmur, I have a student with that problem. It is really not easy to work with her on that topic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Really?! I had a student (Trisomy 21) with Anorexia. I thought it was really interesting, but it's hard to find literature about this topic. I'll PM you!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_





 everyone, long time no see! How are you all doing? 

My parents visited me for one week and yesterday we flight back to Hamburg together. I'll be here during my Birthday on 20th 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm really stressed these Days. I have so much to do, for work and for school. I've just signed in for my degree dissertation. Topic: "Eating disorders in childrens + adults with intellectual disability"
Really tough! Most of the literature is in english. I hope I can manage that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Please, can I come with you? In your suitcase?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Your dissertation is a really interesting subject. i hope it all goes well for you. and i'm sure you'll do ok with the language - i think you speak fantastic english so fingers crossed you will be just as good reading it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 good luck with everything hun!

oh and enjoy your birthday! something to look forward to! any plans for your special day?


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_Your dissertation is a really interesting subject. i hope it all goes well for you. and i'm sure you'll do ok with the language - i think you speak fantastic english so fingers crossed you will be just as good reading it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 good luck with everything hun!_

 
Thank you, hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You made my Day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_oh and enjoy your birthday! something to look forward to! any plans for your special day?_

 
Yes! We want to go to the Casino, here in Hamburg on Saturday Night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tomorrow I'm going to Bremen for a Day Trip, with a Friend. We'll go to Primark. I'm really excited about it. I've heard so many good things about Primark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you all have a great Day. I'll enjoy the Sun today. It's super cold and we have still snow here, but the Sun is shining


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Thank you, hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You made my Day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Yes! We want to go to the Casino, here in Hamburg on Saturday Night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tomorrow I'm going to Bremen for a Day Trip, with a Friend. We'll go to Primark. I'm really excited about it. I've heard so many good things about Primark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you all have a great Day. I'll enjoy the Sun today. It's super cold and we have still snow here, but the Sun is shining 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ooohh primark is awesome! i buy so much stuff from their! they have really nice clothes for super cheap prices. i also like buying underwear from them now they do a dd cup bra! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the only thing i am not so keen on is footwear... all shoes i have bought, excluding flipflops, hasn't lasted very long at all. oh and check out the jewlery! they do really nice earrings and bracelets! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and a casino?! sounds like you will have a fabulous time!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




today is quite a nice day here... the sun is shining! at last! it's nor warm but at least when indoors it looks summery outside! makes a change because yesterday it was snowing again!


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_ooohh primark is awesome! i buy so much stuff from their! they have really nice clothes for super cheap prices. i also like buying underwear from them now they do a dd cup bra! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the only thing i am not so keen on is footwear... all shoes i have bought, excluding flipflops, hasn't lasted very long at all. oh and check out the jewlery! they do really nice earrings and bracelets! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and a casino?! sounds like you will have a fabulous time!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




today is quite a nice day here... the sun is shining! at last! it's nor warm but at least when indoors it looks summery outside! makes a change because yesterday it was snowing again!_

 
Perfect! Now I'm even more excited for tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Primark is really new in Germany. We just have 2 Stores here. One in Bremen and one in Frankfurt. 

How are you hun? How is the new House?!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Perfect! Now I'm even more excited for tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Primark is really new in Germany. We just have 2 Stores here. One in Bremen and one in Frankfurt. 

How are you hun? How is the new House?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hee hee! just don't spend too much! they give you these huge baskets and i always end up filling mine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i am doing well thank you very much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the new house is fabulous, even the kitties like it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 luckily this house has lots of storage space which is good for all the random stuff nick likes to hoarde! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  however i do feel like i'm turning into a sad lonely housewife! nick is working 12 hour days, 6 days a week right now. so am on my own alot when i am not at work. so have become addicted to watching the australian soap neighbours!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 17, 2010)

When will spring come?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I can stand this weather for two more weeks. Not longer.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_When will spring come?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I can stand this weather for two more weeks. Not longer._

 
cheer up sweetie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it will come soon! things are starting to look slightly better here... although the weather forecast said it will be rainy and cold all weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just keep thinking of all the cute short sleeved tops and sandals you can wear soon!


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 17, 2010)

I saw the news about all the snow in the US and Europe and looks pretty bad. Here, it is the opposite. We are having unusally hot and dry weather in February. The nights are so warm that it is difficult to get much sleep. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This will last the whole of this month. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I prefer mild weather please! No snow, no drought!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_I saw the news about all the snow in the US and Europe and looks pretty bad. Here, it is the opposite. We are having unusally hot and dry weather in February. The nights are so warm that it is difficult to get much sleep. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This will last the whole of this month. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I prefer mild weather please! No snow, no drought!_

 
yes where is the happy medium weather?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i hope all bimbos are doing ok at the moment... i have had some personal family stuff going on so my mind is all over the place right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i keep plodding on. nick has been amazing over the past couple of days so i feel very lucky to have a husband like him. we just keep thinking about our holiday in 2 months time.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_cheer up sweetie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it will come soon! things are starting to look slightly better here... although the weather forecast said it will be rainy and cold all weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*just keep thinking of all the cute short sleeved tops and sandals you can wear soon*!_

 





 So true!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_yes where is the happy medium weather?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i hope all bimbos are doing ok at the moment... i have had some personal family stuff going on so my mind is all over the place right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i keep plodding on. nick has been amazing over the past couple of days so i feel very lucky to have a husband like him. we just keep thinking about our holiday in 2 months time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have a cold since a few days, but just two more weeks until I will get Spring Colour Forecast.... this is still a motivation to be patient!

Take care!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi Bimbos!

I am really excited right now! I found out that a Lush shop and a L'Occitane shop have just opened near me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will make a haul there on March 20th to celebrate the official start of spring


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Hi Bimbos!

I am really excited right now! I found out that a Lush shop and a L'Occitane shop have just opened near me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will make a haul there on March 20th to celebrate the official start of spring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
awesome!!! i bet you will love the Lush store! i love the think pink bath bomb - smells lovely and makes the water pink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i love the L'Occitane hand cream and they have an awesome peach exfoliating body wash and body lotion which is gel based


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 19, 2010)

That is exciting, Susanne! I love L'Occitane's products, especially their hand creams. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want LUSH too but no stores here.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_awesome!!! i bet you will love the Lush store! i love the think pink bath bomb - smells lovely and makes the water pink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and i love the L'Occitane hand cream and they have an awesome peach exfoliating body wash and body lotion which is gel based 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_That is exciting, Susanne! I love L'Occitane's products, especially their hand creams. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want LUSH too but no stores here._

 
Yes, so far I just could make online shopping for both shops. Love going there in real 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will definitely get a L'Occitane hand cream and some bath stuff from Lush!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 20, 2010)

i have just treated myself to one of the konad sets! can't wait to get stamping! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




have a great weekend guys!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_*i have just treated myself to one of the konad sets! can't wait to get stamping!*





have a great weekend guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Have fun with your new Konad set! 

Hi everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope you all will have a great weekend, too.


----------



## nunu (Feb 20, 2010)

Yagmur i love your dissertation idea!! I'm wondering why i never thought about that topic! Brilliant idea. My dissertation will be a comparitive study towards breast cancer screening between 2 cultures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck with it and have a fabulous birthday!!!!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





 Have fun with your new Konad set! 

Hi everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope you all will have a great weekend, too.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i will enjoy it! i bought a set and also a couple of extra plates and some special polish in other colours. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i have heard it is tricky to use to begin with but fingers crossed i will get on ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 your beautiful designs inspired me Jeanette! i have even ordered some little crystals to add on like you do with yours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Yagmur i love your dissertation idea!! I'm wondering why i never thought about that topic! Brilliant idea. My dissertation will be a comparitive study towards breast cancer screening between 2 cultures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck with it and have a fabulous birthday!!!!_

 
Nora!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hope you are doing ok sweetie! i miss your posts on here!  your dissertation is also very interesting. what cultures are you comparing? forgive me but i am a little ignorant but would have thought that most cultures would want women to be screened to make sure they are ok?


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi Bimbos!

And Happy Birthday to Yagmur!!!


----------



## nunu (Feb 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_Nora!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hope you are doing ok sweetie! i miss your posts on here! your dissertation is also very interesting. what cultures are you comparing? forgive me but i am a little ignorant but would have thought that most cultures would want women to be screened to make sure they are ok? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hello my love, I am well thank you, Uni is keeping me so busy but i took today off yaay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am comparing women's views and attitudes towards breast cancer screening the UK and the Asian/Middle Eastern culture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Basically there are religion differences, lack of knowledge about cancer and it's risks, socio economic barriers and beleiefs that they will not get this disease, these factors all contribute to whether women go for breast cancer screening.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So i will figure out if by giving them information about breast cancer and it's risks will motivate them to go for screening.

Oh and you are so not ignorant!! I didn't phrase my post well!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 21, 2010)

Bimbos!

I hope you all have a great Sunday! And Yagmur, hope you had a great birthday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will be away from Monday to Friday to an advanced education for school (is this word correct?) and won't be online these days.

If I come back there will be just one more week until Spring Colour Forecast!


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Yagmur i love your dissertation idea!! I'm wondering why i never thought about that topic! Brilliant idea. My dissertation will be a comparitive study towards breast cancer screening between 2 cultures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck with it and have a fabulous birthday!!!!_

 
Thank you my love!  
I like your dissertation idea. I know that there are really big differences between European/Asian Cultures. It's the same with Turkey.
Keep us updated about it. It's really interesting!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Hi Bimbos!

And Happy Birthday to Yagmur!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












_

 
Thank you Rachel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





 Bimbos!

I hope you all have a great Sunday! And Yagmur, hope you had a great birthday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will be away from Monday to Friday to an advanced education for school (is this word correct?) and won't be online these days.

If I come back there will be just one more week until Spring Colour Forecast! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh, we will miss you Susanne! Specktra is not the same without you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But it's just 5 Days! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yippie yaaaayy! I ordered my Spring Colour Forecast Items. It will be my Birthday Present from Hubby. Can't wait to get my Hands on it!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_ 
Oh, we will miss you Susanne! Specktra is not the same without you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But it's just 5 Days! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yippie yaaaayy! I ordered my Spring Colour Forecast Items. It will be my Birthday Present from Hubby. Can't wait to get my Hands on it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





This is a great present!!


----------



## nunu (Feb 21, 2010)

Thank you Yagmur! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Susanne you will be missed, specktra isn't the same without you


----------



## Susanne (Feb 21, 2010)

Awww... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will miss you all, too!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Hello my love, I am well thank you, Uni is keeping me so busy but i took today off yaay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am comparing women's views and attitudes towards breast cancer screening the UK and the Asian/Middle Eastern culture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Basically there are religion differences, lack of knowledge about cancer and it's risks, socio economic barriers and beleiefs that they will not get this disease, these factors all contribute to whether women go for breast cancer screening.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So i will figure out if by giving them information about breast cancer and it's risks will motivate them to go for screening.

Oh and you are so not ignorant!! I didn't phrase my post well!_

 
ah i understand, yes very interesting topic! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope you enjoy researching it all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





 Bimbos!

I hope you all have a great Sunday! And Yagmur, hope you had a great birthday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will be away from Monday to Friday to an advanced education for school (is this word correct?) and won't be online these days.

If I come back there will be just one more week until Spring Colour Forecast! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
have fun Susanne! but we will miss you! even if it is just for 5 days!


----------



## banana1234 (Feb 24, 2010)

hello bimbos, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




especially for the cat loving bimbos how cute is this?!!?!?

YouTube - ??????????????


----------



## Holy Rapture (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi you guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Honestly, I miss you all and all our chats big time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have to tell you guys what's been keeping me away.

First, the seating arrangements at work changed, so my boss now sits right by my side!!

After work, when I go home, I'm so fed up of working on a comp all day long that I just don't feel like coming online often so, all I do is facebook!

But, I promise to try my best to come on as frequently as possible ... You know I love you all!

Hope everyone's been just great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need to catch up!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 26, 2010)

oh no! you have my sympathies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 having your boss sat next to you is never good! but yes, please drop in a say hello every so often! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




banana that kitty vid is way too cute for words! love it


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 26, 2010)

I have a stressful day at work and it doesn't feel like Friday night now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On a happier note, I finally got my Alice in Wonderland book of shadows! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy the weekend, ladies, and I will too!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_I have a stressful day at work and it doesn't feel like Friday night now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On a happier note, I finally got my Alice in Wonderland book of shadows! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy the weekend, ladies, and I will too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
awwww, try and relax a bit tonight. maybe have a nice hot bath? you'll soon forget the stress of the day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and i hope you like alice! i love mine! so pleased i got it!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi Bimbos! I am back! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have missed a lot here - still must read all the color story discussion threads


----------



## banana1234 (Feb 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_oh no! you have my sympathies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 having your boss sat next to you is never good! but yes, please drop in a say hello every so often! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




banana that kitty vid is way too cute for words! love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i know isnt it!! i have never seen a cat do that before


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 27, 2010)

Welcome back Anvika and Susanne!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_i know isnt it!! i have never seen a cat do that before_

 
our cats do it to me and nick! we call it making biscuits because it's like they are kneeding doh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 apparently they do it because it something they remember from when they were kittens - they do it to hunt their mummies nipples! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so funny!

welcome back Susanne! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







i hope everybody has a great weekend. my parents are visting today so i got up early to tody up and make my self look nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i used the alice palette and posted a fotd - so check it out guys! 
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/m...7/#post1885869


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 2, 2010)

I haven't use the Alice in Wonderland book yet. Have been admiring the shades and thinking how I can use them. Out of all the eyeshadow palettes I own, this one has the most number of shades - 16! Next is MAC warm eyes palette with 6. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The movie is opening this Thursday but I will watch the 3D version next week.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 3, 2010)

Yup, only good when you're working with him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will keep coming in though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_oh no! you have my sympathies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 having your boss sat next to you is never good! but yes, please drop in a say hello every so often! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks Jeanette! Where have you been? Haven't heard from you in ages, even on FB. Hope all's great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Welcome back Anvika and Susanne! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 4, 2010)

Now, I feel normal ... I've been on here since almost last night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thankfully, my boss didn't come in today so, am still on! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How's everyone?


----------



## kittykit (Mar 4, 2010)

Having your boss sitting next to you is definitely not fun. Luckily my boss is sitting some hundred miles away from me! 

I've been away from the board for quite sometime. Work work work and more work since the beginning of the year! Just came back from my 2 weeks vacation in Asia. No more vacation for me until summer! I'm back to my corporate slave's life!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 5, 2010)

Nicely put! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm tired of being a corporate slave but, I have no vacation planned yet, how does that sound? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How was your vacation? What places did you visit?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_Having your boss sitting next to you is definitely not fun. Luckily my boss is sitting some hundred miles away from me! 

I've been away from the board for quite sometime. Work work work and more work since the beginning of the year! Just came back from my 2 weeks vacation in Asia. No more vacation for me until summer! I'm back to my corporate slave's life!_


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 5, 2010)

i have had a really tiring couple of days.... i was away with work for 2 days - up and about for 16 hours for both days which was crazy. plus the issue is that in the evenings when i wanted to go back to my hotel room, i couldn't because you had to go and eat out and have drinks with people from the buisness. then yesterday i was back at my store - we had to take down all the tv's from the showroom ready for today because it is being re-furbished. it'll look amazing when it's done! but sadly at the momnt it looks like somebody has gutted the place! so i can see me being very stressed today!!!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 5, 2010)

Awww, you need hugs Lou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The only thing I like about work is getting paid. All the rest basically sucks or goes there after a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You staying at a hotel?


----------



## kittykit (Mar 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Nicely put! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm tired of being a corporate slave but, I have no vacation planned yet, how does that sound? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How was your vacation? What places did you visit?_

 
I went to Malaysia and Hong Kong. Love Hong Kong, I hope I can go back there again one day. It's a shopping paradise! I regret for not buying enough Japanese makeup & skin care there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It was really nice to get out of the cold weather for a while, even if it's only 2 weeks. Last Friday I was in my mini and tank top, today, it's freezing here. We've more snow today...


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Awww, you need hugs Lou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The only thing I like about work is getting paid. All the rest basically sucks or goes there after a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You staying at a hotel?_

 
treue! the pay is good... the work can suck though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm not in a hotal anymore - but earlier this week i was when we were down in london 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_I went to Malaysia and Hong Kong. Love Hong Kong, I hope I can go back there again one day. It's a shopping paradise! I regret for not buying enough Japanese makeup & skin care there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It was really nice to get out of the cold weather for a while, even if it's only 2 weeks. Last Friday I was in my mini and tank top, today, it's freezing here. We've more snow today..._

 
i have always wanted to go to hong kong! it seems like a fantastic place to be! i'm pleased you enjoyed your break... i always hate going back to work after a holiday though!


----------



## banana1234 (Mar 5, 2010)

it will all be worth it in the end lou, enjoy your weekend off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i'm going on holiday for a week sunday, so i wont have specktra, i suspect that there will be SO much to catch up on when i get back!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_I went to Malaysia and Hong Kong. Love Hong Kong, I hope I can go back there again one day. It's a shopping paradise! I regret for not buying enough Japanese makeup & skin care there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It was really nice to get out of the cold weather for a while, even if it's only 2 weeks. Last Friday I was in my mini and tank top, today, it's freezing here. We've more snow today..._

 
Wow! I'd love to go to both those places and shop like crazy of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh, is Japanese skincare good? I have no idea.

It's snowing there??!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The weather is nicer here now, no tanks n minis yet though. It's just pleasantly sunny in the day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_treue! the pay is good... the work can suck though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm not in a hotal anymore - but earlier this week i was when we were down in london 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh, now I get it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Work does suck, look at me, tomorrow is Saturday but I gotta go to work! Stupid alternate saturdays


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_it will all be worth it in the end lou, enjoy your weekend off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i'm going on holiday for a week sunday, so i wont have specktra, i suspect that there will be SO much to catch up on when i get back!_

 
Holidays always sound sooo nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have fun banana1234!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 5, 2010)

enjoy your holiday banana! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm sure you will have an amazing time and i doubt you will think of us specktra bimbos once! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but yes i'm sure you'll have lots to catch up on! maybe you should wish for some new swatches!


----------



## banana1234 (Mar 5, 2010)

oh yes, and perhaps some info on new collections!!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_oh yes, and perhaps some info on new collections!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i'll keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 6, 2010)

Enjoy your holidays, banana1234!

Have a great weekend you all!

We got more snow here yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I prepare myself for spring and have started my spring shopping (fashion, a new bag, cosmetics and makeup). I will post pics from my haul at the beginning of April when I have all what I want to buy


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_We got more snow here yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 











Hi.. my name iz winter.. and I iz here to stay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Good morning everyone!

Enjoy your holidays banana1234! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today I looked at my local drugstore once again at the new products from the German drugstore brand p2 and they have some really amazing new products. I bought two of the new pure color lipsticks and they are just so pretty and feel so soft. Like a mix of the textures from Lustres and Slimshines.

I also bought one of their new lipliners. Such a great nude. It looks darker than Naked l/l, though.






Society Girl (070) l/l, Rodeo Drive (010) l/s (fab nude!), Sunset Boulevard (020) l/s

And they are all only 1,95 EUR each.


----------



## banana1234 (Mar 6, 2010)

thanks everyone, i cant wait, going early in the morning, but it will be worth it to see some sun,


----------



## Susanne (Mar 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_ 
Today I looked at my local drugstore once again at the new products from the German drugstore brand p2 and they have some really amazing new products. I bought two of the new pure color lipsticks and they are just so pretty and feel so soft. Like a mix of the textures from Lustres and Slimshines.

I also bought one of their new lipliners. Such a great nude. It looks darker than Naked l/l, though.







Society Girl (070) l/l, Rodeo Drive (010) l/s (fab nude!), Sunset Boulevard (020) l/s

And they are all only 1,95 EUR each. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
These l/s look awesome! I think I should have a look at them on Monday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just bought a gorgeous n/p from p2 - also a new colour - a great mixture of Cool Reserve and You Don't Know Jacques 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks Jeanette for letting me know.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 6, 2010)

i'm hom from work at last! yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now i can look forward to an evening with my hubby and a day with him tommorow too! lucky me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 plus one of the kitties was very excited to see me home today - he has been jumping all over me and running around like a crazy cat!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_thanks everyone, i cant wait, going early in the morning, but it will be worth it to see some sun, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Have a great and safe trip! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_These l/s look awesome! I think I should have a look at them on Monday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just bought a gorgeous n/p from p2 - also a new colour - a great mixture of Cool Reserve and You Don't Know Jacques 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Thanks Jeanette for letting me know.*_

 





 I am always glad if I can enable help, hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i'm hom from work at last! yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now i can look forward to an evening with my hubby and a day with him tommorow too! lucky me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 plus one of the kitties was very excited to see me home today - he has been jumping all over me and running around like a crazy cat!_

 
Aww kitteh love! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Have a wonderful time with your hubby Lou!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 7, 2010)

cheers sweetie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the sun is shining this morning, we had a lie in and now i am just on specktra quickly before i get up properly! i'm in bad on my laptop with a kitty on my chest! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i can barely see the screen but he's so cute purring away i can't chuck him off me!


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 7, 2010)

So relaxing, Lou! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy your goodies, Jeanette! It's always a great feeling to have a good bargain!

I bought Fashion Scoop, Viva Glam Gaga and bb's Nectar shimmer brick this weekend. Nectar is my first bb product and I'm excited to try it. It looks pretty in the pan. Fashion Scoop and VG Gaga are gorgeous as well and I cannot stop staring at them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The weather is very hot here, as high as 35 degree Celsius and there is a haze going on. My VG Gaga was sweating when I brought it home. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am quite sad because winter and spring is very short this year since it already feels like summer now. It is usually this hot only in May, June and July. I will get SCF next week but after waiting for so long and with the weather not helping (or helping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), I'm actually looking forward to summer collections such as To The Beach already!


----------



## PeachTwist (Mar 7, 2010)

So.. I've yet to try a dazzleglass but I must say this thread had me


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 8, 2010)

^yes you 100% need to try a dazzleglass hun! they are fabulous! glittery sticky and fabulous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i had a great day with nick yesterday, didn't do much, just stayed home and talked, played with the kitties, played an old nintendo kirby game! and other silly things! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hope everybody had a good weekend!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow Lou, that sounds like a great day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I slept all day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And now I wanna sleep some more, haha!

Jeanette, I loved those l/s shades, esp the last one. They really look fab! Anywhere we can order those online?


----------



## Susanne (Mar 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Wow Lou, that sounds like a great day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I slept all day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And now I wanna sleep some more, haha!

*Jeanette, I loved those l/s shades, esp the last one. They really look fab! Anywhere we can order those online?*



_

 
Good morning everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No, these lipsticks belong to a very inexpensive drugstore brand which are not available online. Sorry.

Tonight I dreamed of Lush and purses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will get my Spring Colour Forecast makeover, after it I will enjoy a coffee with my MA having some MAC talk. I am so glad to have her!

Have a great day you all!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh, and talking of purses.... When I move in summer in a bigger flat I have decided to buy this

IKEA | Aufbewahrungsmöbel | Regale | EXPEDIT | Regal

in the dark version for all my beloved handbags! It will look great next my my MALM vanity I guess


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey Susanne! Oh, cause I heard a YT guru too rec that brand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh, I've heard a lot about Lush Godiva shampoo. Has any of you guys tried it?


----------



## Susanne (Mar 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Hey Susanne! Oh, cause I heard a YT guru too rec that brand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh, I've heard a lot about Lush Godiva shampoo. Has any of you guys tried it?_

 
Yes, p2 is really popular here. 

No, I haven't tried a Lush shampoo yet, but want to try BIG shampoo soon!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow, that looks really nice!

I'd heard people saying it's a real nice shampoo n makes your hair very silky soft. I am curious now!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 8, 2010)

yes i have no tried goddive but have heardfab things about it too! big shampoo is very strange! i had a small jar of it and got about 4 uses out of it. it did give me more lift at the roots... but i didn't like the big hunks of salt in the shampoo. i got scared some would go in my ears! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 plus it looks a little.... well just look at it and i'm sure something not so nice will come to mind! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Susanne that unit for you bags will be awesome! and yes it'd go great with a malm! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and enjoy your day getting your make up done! very exciting! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 can you take a pic to show us?


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_yes i have no tried goddive but have heardfab things about it too! big shampoo is very strange! i had a small jar of it and got about 4 uses out of it. it did give me more lift at the roots... but i didn't like the big hunks of salt in the shampoo. i got scared some would go in my ears! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 plus it looks a little.... *well just look at it and i'm sure something not so nice will come to mind!*





Susanne that unit for you bags will be awesome! and yes it'd go great with a malm! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and enjoy your day getting your make up done! very exciting! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 can you take a pic to show us?_

 





Lou, you're hilarious! Now, I wanna *SEE *Big shampoo for real


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_





Lou, you're hilarious! Now, I wanna *SEE *Big shampoo for real 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
seriously even my hubby was like... you're going to use that in your hair?! it's filth!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 8, 2010)

I just went to the Lush site but, they've shown it very nicely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will check it out in real though. Just saw that Godiva is a shampoo bar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now, I'm not so sure I'm gonna try it.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh btw, HAPPY WOMENS' DAY TO ALL!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_Susanne that unit for you bags will be awesome! and yes it'd go great with a malm! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and enjoy your day getting your make up done! very exciting! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 can you take a pic to show us?_

 

Thank you!

Yes, I can take pics when I come home later this afternoon - I hope the look will still look great then.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_





 I just went to the Lush site but, they've shown it very nicely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will check it out in real though. Just saw that Godiva is a shampoo bar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now, I'm not so sure I'm gonna try it._

 
i had a shampoo bar once years ago.... can't remember which one but it was nice! it lathered like a bar of soap. handy for travel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Oh btw, HAPPY WOMENS' DAY TO ALL! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Happy Women's day hun! i never knew we had a day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Thank you!

Yes, I can take pics when I come home later this afternoon - I hope the look will still look great then._

 
thanks hun!


----------



## kittykit (Mar 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_ 
We got more snow here yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Exactly, Susane! That's the smiley I'd show to the snow too! It was snowing heavily on Saturday morning and yesterday it was warm and the snow melted. Last night, it was freezing again! I can't wait till winter is over!!

I've bought plenty of clothes for spring from Hong Kong. I can't wait till I can wear them!


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Today is Women's Day and Oscar Night for me (due to time zones) on a Monday. I enjoyed watching the fashion on the red carpet. My favourite is Miley Cyrus' dress, so pretty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I enjoy starting my day by getting my makeup done. My least favourite step is brushing my hair, which is fizzy and a little wavey. It is now just pass my shoulders, and I am thinking of trimming it short again. The aim is to spend less precious morning time brushing my hair and have more time to perfect my makeup.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 8, 2010)

yes i have been loving looking at all the pretty dresses and make up people did for the oscars! miley looked lovely although i think she should have had little wrap or shrug over her dress. my fave dress was that girl who was in up in the air with mr clooney. her dress was a nude colour and simply stunning! her make up was nice too!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i had a shampoo bar once years ago.... can't remember which one but it was nice! it lathered like a bar of soap. handy for travel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Happy Women's day hun! i never knew we had a day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
I'm just worried that it'll dry my hair even though I heard Godiva does just the opposite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Yea, we do have a day that we don't know about!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi girls!

The time at the counter today was great, but the rest of the day was just stressful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I need a pizza and a glass of wine now! And to watch old episodes of Sex and the City.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_I'm just worried that it'll dry my hair even though I heard Godiva does just the opposite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Yea, we do have a day that we don't know about! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
perhaps they could do you a sample to try? my lush is very kind and gives samples of most things if you ask 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Hi girls!

The time at the counter today was great, but the rest of the day was just stressful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I need a pizza and a glass of wine now! And to watch old episodes of Sex and the City._

 





 pizza, wine and sex and the sity sounds amazing right now! 3 of my favourite things! why was your day so stressful hun?


----------



## Susanne (Mar 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_ 






 pizza, wine and sex and the sity sounds amazing right now! 3 of my favourite things! why was your day so stressful hun?_

 
I officially had a day off school, but I still had to prepare some things there for this week and if you are once there, everyone starts to tell you problems or more things that still must be done.... 

Now I can relax and start fresh tomorrow!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I officially had a day off school, but I still had to prepare some things there for this week and if you are once there, everyone starts to tell you problems or more things that still must be done.... 

Now I can relax and start fresh tomorrow!_

 
sadly i know all too well what that is like! even when i am not at work i tend to get at least 2 phone calls on my day off asking me questions and such! even though i have prepared things from when i am not there! so you have my sympathies!

but yes tommorow is a new day! and psssstt - any chance of seeing your photos of your make up today? or did it not hold up so well after your stressful day?


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_yes i have been loving looking at all the pretty dresses and make up people did for the oscars! miley looked lovely although i think she should have had little wrap or shrug over her dress. my fave dress was that girl who was in up in the air with mr clooney. her dress was a nude colour and simply stunning! her make up was nice too!_

 
Yes, Anna Kendrick's dress is so soft and romantic. One of my favs too. I watched Up in the air and George Clooney is so smooth and suave. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Susanne, hope you have a relaxing day. It is the same with me too! Once I'm present, i'll be told of more and more things that need to be taken care of. 

Lou, I feel for you. Personally I don't like to get calls from work on my off days.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_sadly i know all too well what that is like! even when i am not at work i tend to get at least 2 phone calls on my day off asking me questions and such! even though i have prepared things from when i am not there! so you have my sympathies!

but yes tommorow is a new day! and psssstt - any chance of seeing your photos of your make up today? or did it not hold up so well after your stressful day? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 I did not take any pics yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I will go to the hair dresser on Saturday and then to my father's birthday dinner in the evening - I will take pice then for sure again!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_perhaps they could do you a sample to try? my lush is very kind and gives samples of most things if you ask 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am so lame when it comes to samples! All this time, I've never been able to ask for a sample at MAC or LUSH or anyplace else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will try my best this time though


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_I am so lame when it comes to samples! All this time, I've never been able to ask for a sample at MAC or LUSH or anyplace else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will try my best this time though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
awww. i just ask, i mean if i am spending money in the store then they know that i'm not just one of those people that never buy, just get freebies insted. and what is the worse thing that could happen? they say no! that's all. and no matter if they do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 be brave one day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i need to actually see up in the air! must wait for the dvd because it's not at the cinema anymore!

what are you having done to your hair Susanne? are you staying brunette or getting some highlights for spring?


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 9, 2010)

Hehe, yea, am gonna make it a point to try n ask this one time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Up in the Air is running here actually. Might get to see it on the weekend!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_awww. i just ask, i mean if i am spending money in the store then they know that i'm not just one of those people that never buy, just get freebies insted. and what is the worse thing that could happen? they say no! that's all. and no matter if they do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 be brave one day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i need to actually see up in the air! must wait for the dvd because it's not at the cinema anymore!

what are you having done to your hair Susanne? are you staying brunette or getting some highlights for spring?_


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 9, 2010)

I hope it's ok that I post here? I don't know if this is a closed group? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lush's shampoo bars are great. They're all I use these day's actually. Yesterday I got _New_, and I'm looking forward to trying it out. Godiva however is the only one I don't like of the ones I've tried and that's because I can't stand the jasmine scent. To me it smells like.. weird to say, but garbage.

The boyfriend and I watched _Up in the air_ a few days ago. I really liked it. I would say that if you like the feeling of _Lost in translation_, you will like this movie.

I have a cold. My throat is aching and I just feel blah in general. All I feel like doing is browsing Specktra, but it's so slow around here at this time in the day.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi InspiredBlue! It is definitely okie to post in here. This is the Bimbos group and if you'd like to join, let Susanne know. She could put you on the list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hear ya about the shampoo bars. I think I'll try taking a whiff of it and carry a truckload of coffee beans to keep my head from spinning!

This time of the day is definitely slow. Half the world is asleep and the other half is aspiring to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I mean, I'm at work and others in school or something. Catches up in a couple hours or more though


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 9, 2010)

*Susanne*, can I join?

Guess I'll have to find other ways of amusement for the moment. Oh, just remembered there's a new episode of Shear Genius I can watch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My dog is "tanning" in a sun spot on the carpet. Ah, simple pleasures.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 9, 2010)

Your dog is tanning??!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That sounds nice! What time is it in Sweden?


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_*Susanne*, can I join?

Guess I'll have to find other ways of amusement for the moment. Oh, just remembered there's a new episode of Shear Genius I can watch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My dog is "tanning" in a sun spot on the carpet. Ah, simple pleasures._

 
hee hee! so cute! my kitties do that! they hunt for any place where the sun light is hitting and will spread themselves out and laze there for hours! and welcome to the bimbo thread hun!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Your dog is tanning??!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That sounds nice! What time is it in Sweden?_

 
Yes, she loves laying in the sun. My boyfriend jokes that she's trying to get more brown  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (she is sort of caramel colored).

Now it's 11:18. Almost noon.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 9, 2010)

Ooh morning! Here it's 4pm and thankfully, I'll leave work early and maybe go shoe-shopping or something with mom


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 9, 2010)

it is 2.50pm where i am now and i'm going to watch some desperate houswives and 90210 in a mo. i've had my friend and her baby over this morning. i have come to the conclusion that babies are cute when they are not crying!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_what are you having done to your hair Susanne? are you staying brunette or getting some highlights for spring?_

 
Good question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really like my brunette hair, but I guess I want some blonde highlights for spring again!

BTW - they told today it should stay cold in Germany for four more weeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jeanette, was that you??


----------



## Susanne (Mar 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_*Susanne*, can I join?

Guess I'll have to find other ways of amusement for the moment. Oh, just remembered there's a new episode of Shear Genius I can watch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My dog is "tanning" in a sun spot on the carpet. Ah, simple pleasures._

 





 Sure! I will add you to our list on the first page!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_BTW - they told today it should stay cold in Germany for four more weeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Uh oh.. That doesn't bode well for us up here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Today was a nice sunny day, but apparently there's more snow coming this weekend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





 Sure! I will add you to our list on the first page!_

 
Thank you


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Good question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really like my brunette hair, but I guess I want some blonde highlights for spring again!

BTW - they told today it should stay cold in Germany for four more weeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jeanette, was that you?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
when i got my hair done last i had some more blonde put in to make it even blonder for spring! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i am getting it done agian the end of april just before my holiday and i think i shall stay this blonde agian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 blonde makes me happy!

i bet it was Jeanette! all her wishing for more snow and such!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_when i got my hair done last i had some more blonde put in to make it even blonder for spring! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i am getting it done agian the end of april just before my holiday and i think i shall stay this blonde agian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 blonde makes me happy!

*i bet it was Jeanette! all her wishing for more snow and such!*



_

 





 True!

Yes, I think I will get blonde again as well, at least a bit. I can get more blonde in summer then! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Thinking of summer....


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 9, 2010)

summer really cannot come quick enough for me! well and May - because i am hoping it will be very sunny in Florida then! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm thinking of getting some more st tropez tanner tommorow - i fancy looking like i have a light tan! this will remind me of summer also.... and a tan makes my legs look thinner!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 9, 2010)

^^^ Try bronzer Refined Golden on your face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My students always ask if I got a fake tan. 

No. Just good makeup!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_summer really cannot come quick enough for me! well and May - because i am hoping it will be very sunny in Florida then! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm thinking of getting some more st tropez tanner tommorow - i fancy looking like i have a light tan! this will remind me of summer also.... and a tan makes my legs look thinner! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I was just browsing the St Tropez site. They have an offer for the gradual tanner and the gradual face tanner for 20£. I am thisclose to ordering those. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But like I posted in another thread - I will probably just dig out the gradual tanner I have stashed in my fridge. (Yes, I keep tanning products in the fridge, they have their own little shelf in the door. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

You look great in your new avatar BTW.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_^^^ Try bronzer Refined Golden on your face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My students always ask if I got a fake tan. 

No. Just good makeup! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hee hee! i shall wear it tommorow and think of you hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_I was just browsing the St Tropez site. They have an offer for the gradual tanner and the gradual face tanner for 20£. I am thisclose to ordering those. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But like I posted in another thread - I will probably just dig out the gradual tanner I have stashed in my fridge. (Yes, I keep tanning products in the fridge, they have their own little shelf in the door. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


You look great in your new avatar BTW. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

oohh that is a good offer indeed! i need to go on the site! £20 for both?! that sounds very good! and thanks for the compliment hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 very sweet of you!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 9, 2010)

Here you go: Mother's Day Everyday Lotion Gift Set - St.Tropez


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_Here you go: Mother's Day Everyday Lotion Gift Set - St.Tropez_

 
awesome! thanks for the link! i shall wait until hubby gets home because i am wondering if he will treat me to this! i bought him a new pc game last month as a treat so it's only fair right?!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 9, 2010)

Awww... I always treat myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Look forward to my Lush and L'Occitane haul.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Awww... I always treat myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Look forward to my Lush and L'Occitane haul._

 
the problem is that i have treated myself way too much this month! lots of mac goodies, alice palette from urband decay, lush bits and i bought a new game for my nintendo ds. oh and i might have placed a transdesign order too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 however i must say i did save lots of money from Christmas to pay for my mac goodies. and my mum bought me lots of L'Occitaine stuff when she came to visit the other week. so i have spolit myself alot.... this is what happens when nick works late! i end up buying things!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 9, 2010)

I know what you mean about treating yourself too much.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey guys! G'morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Any of you order stuff from Cherry culture ever? The 20% off is on again now


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Hey guys! G'morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Any of you order stuff from Cherry culture ever? The 20% off is on again now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes, lots of times. They are my go to supplier for NYX stuff.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 10, 2010)

Same here! And right now, I'm going crazy putting stuff in the cart ... Dang it, my wallet is wailing!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 10, 2010)

i have never ordered from that site because i have heard that the international shipping is stupidly slow. i get nyx from a uk site instead - slightly more money but at least i get it within days not weeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




last night i got very upset and annoyed! my laptop keyboard kept sticking - the space bar for example. making my posts here look funny because words were stuck together! so i thought i should clean it - i have had the laptop a couple of years and i could see little crumbs, cat hair and such under the keys! gross i know but i take the laptop everywhere and i use it for a good 3-4 hours a day!  so i pulled up the space bar and used a q tip to clean it. thought i'd do the other keys at teh same time. which was fine until i got to the j key. i accidentally ripped it out completely! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







i tried fixing it but couldn't. so i called nick who was faffing with it for about 30 minutes. luckily he fixed it. but for a while i was worried it was broke forever!! plus you know when you are over tired when you cry over a broken j key 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh well it's a new day today!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 10, 2010)

As always, you're hilarious Lou! I'm glad your 'j' key is okie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think next to MAC and Maybelline, I really like NYX & I love ordering from Cherry Culture


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i have never ordered from that site because i have heard that the international shipping is stupidly slow. i get nyx from a uk site instead - slightly more money but at least i get it within days not weeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





last night i got very upset and annoyed! my laptop keyboard kept sticking - the space bar for example. making my posts here look funny because words were stuck together! so i thought i should clean it - i have had the laptop a couple of years and i could see little crumbs, cat hair and such under the keys! gross i know but i take the laptop everywhere and i use it for a good 3-4 hours a day!  so i pulled up the space bar and used a q tip to clean it. thought i'd do the other keys at teh same time. which was fine until i got to the j key. i accidentally ripped it out completely! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







i tried fixing it but couldn't. so i called nick who was faffing with it for about 30 minutes. luckily he fixed it. but for a while i was worried it was broke forever!! plus you know when you are over tired when you cry over a broken j key 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh well it's a new day today!_

 
That's odd. My CC orders usually arrive in about a week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And the last time I ordered they wrote "$7 worth of art supplies" on the customs form, so I didn't get slapped with any stupid taxes. Gotta love that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My laptops get pretty disgusting too. Bread crumbs, greasy fingerprints, dog hair, you name it.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But that's because I _live_ with my computer. I eat in front of it, I lay in bed using it, etc etc.

On my old MacBook I never noticed the hair, since it didn't show against the white computer, but on my new MB Air I'm constantly wiping dog hairs off the black keyboard.


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 10, 2010)

Lou, I'm glad your j key is all right! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love your avatar! You look hot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't keep cats but I notice stray cats lying in the sun and I joked that they must be tanning. I have no idea they really tan! Cute! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love treating myself with new makeup and toiletries. I wanted to buy some new clothes and I tried on many last week but couldn't find anything I like. Makeup is much easier to buy and gives instant gratification. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was very distracted today. Kept thinking about work and I left my phone in the office! It is the first time I've done that. I miss my phone. I also left my access card to my office in the pocket of my blazer. Oh well. I have to press the door bell tomorrow.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 10, 2010)

My boyfriend failed an exam he took today for a certificate he needs for work, so now he's super frustrated and angry at the world. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, hey, it's not _my fault_. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think I'm going to go and play with my makeup now to cheer me up.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_My boyfriend failed an exam he took today for a certificate he needs for work, so now he's super frustrated and angry at the world. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, hey, it's not my fault. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think I'm going to go and play with my makeup now to cheer me up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 sadly i think that partners take it out on us because we are the ones closest to them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 he will come around and realise that it's nothing to do with you and will perhaps stop being so moody 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 can he re-take the exam?  i hope so.

Miss QQ that sucks that you left your phone at work! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i would feel a little naked without mine which is very silly!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Lou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes, he can retake it - he has to. But he has a lot of other stuff going on as well, so the time he will have to spend studying for this again could have been useful for other things.

This is really bumming me out.. not a good mood to be in when I really need to get started with my own exam prep. I have exams next wednesday, and monday and friday the week after that. At least they're nicely spaced out - I'm very much a cram-all-day-and-night-righ-before kind of study type, so I need a few days between each. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm a business/economics student btw.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_Thanks Lou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes, he can retake it - he has to. But he has a lot of other stuff going on as well, so the time he will have to spend studying for this again could have been useful for other things.

This is really bumming me out.. not a good mood to be in when I really need to get started with my own exam prep. I have exams next wednesday, and monday and friday the week after that. At least they're nicely spaced out - I'm very much a cram-all-day-and-night-righ-before kind of study type, so I need a few days between each. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm a business/economics student btw._

 
eek! you have a pretty hefty load yourself then! good luck with all of your exams 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i used to hate doing exams so much - i used to have panic attacks before each one and had to do mine in a seperate room with the kids that needed extra time due to learning issues. being in the exam hall freaked me out far too much


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 10, 2010)

The actual exam is fine for me, it's the preparation that I suck at. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, seriously, tomorrow it's just me and my Macroeconomics textbook, all day long. If you see me on here for too long, chase me off.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_The actual exam is fine for me, it's the preparation that I suck at. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, seriously, tomorrow it's just me and my Macroeconomics textbook, all day long. If you see me on here for too long, chase me off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ha ha! i will do!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_The actual exam is fine for me, it's the preparation that I suck at. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, seriously, tomorrow it's just me and my Macroeconomics textbook, all day long. If you see me on here for too long, chase me off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Good luck!


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_
Miss QQ that sucks that you left your phone at work! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i would feel a little naked without mine which is very silly!_

 
Heehee, I didn't feel naked. I felt very jittery, but I made it! I always thought that I cannot survive without my phone. If I left it somewhere, I would go back for it. I survived 20 hours without my phone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck, InspiredBlue!

I was very stressed during my 'O' Levels days and I would chew on my nails, pens, and even once broke a plastic ruler during exams.


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 11, 2010)

Bimbos! How is everyone doing?


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi Yagmur! How are you?

I'm very tired and my body is aching. Luckily, tomorrow is Friday.


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm doing good, but I'm tired too! I just came home from work. 

It's snowing again here in Munich. I really can't stand it anymore! Can I just say: I HATE IT!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just one bright spot for a Day like this: I'm going out tonight, to eat Sushi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How are you? Yay, thank god it's friday. Also I have a very loooong workday tomorrow. We have a "Spring Bazar" @work.

Have a great Day you all


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 11, 2010)

Yagmur!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm sorry it's snowing where you are! it's very cold here today, but not quite snowy cold!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_I'm doing good, but I'm tired too! I just came home from work. 

It's snowing again here in Munich. I really can't stand it anymore! Can I just say: I HATE IT!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 






The same here! I am glad to be at home now.

And I so wait for spring to come!! We should get more snow on the weekend as well


----------



## Susanne (Mar 11, 2010)

No. I must say it more clearly. I hate this weather as well right now.

Will spring ever come this year???


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 11, 2010)

I love it.. the cold weather and I hate the warmth in spring, summer and early fall. Its disgusting.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_I love it.. the cold weather and I hate the warmth in spring, summer and early fall. Its disgusting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













_

 
hhmmmm can i tape your mouth shut yet?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i want spring! i want pretty flowers, warm weather to dry my clothing outside and to be able to wear sandals!


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_hhmmmm can i tape your mouth shut yet?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i want spring! i want pretty flowers, warm weather to dry my clothing outside and to be able to wear sandals! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you, Lou! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Off to eat Sushi


----------



## Susanne (Mar 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Thank you, Lou! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Off to eat Sushi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Enjoy, Yagmur!!

I will go to workout now. If spring does come this year - you never know - I will look good at least


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Enjoy, Yagmur!!

I will go to workout now. If spring does come this year - you never know - I will look good at least 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I need spring to come so I can _start_ working out. I'm signed up for a 10K run in August, so I really need the snow and ice to go away now, so I can start running.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 11, 2010)

Heya guys!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_hhmmmm can i tape your mouth shut yet?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i want spring! i want pretty flowers, warm weather to dry my clothing outside and to be able to wear sandals! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Insects flying around flowers, warm weather which causes people to smell bad, insects that would crawl on my outside drying clothes.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I guess I won't start liking spring and summer in this life. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Hey Anvika!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 11, 2010)

Hmm, so there's a who-likes-spring/summer and who-likes-winter thing going on right now! Well, I gotta side with the spring/summer guys. Sorry Jeanette! Just that I can't tolerate the cold, it gets to my bones


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_No 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Insects flying around flowers, warm weather which causes people to smell bad, insects that would crawl on my outside drying clothes.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I guess I won't start liking spring and summer in this life. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Hey Anvika!_

 

hee hee! you're terrible Jeanette! although insects tend to freak me out if they are large ones!

good evening Anvika! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




is it wrong that i am so tired i am thinking about going to bed at 8pm?? nick is still working 12 hour days so won't be home until after 9.... so that gives me an hour to snooze! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh i had a very random dream this morning. i had fallen back to sleep at about 6am and before i woke up again at 6.30 i dreamed that nick was telling me he cheated on with with lots of girls! he started reeling off lots of names and then said 'frank at mansfield'! hee hee! frank is a man and is the assistant manager of a mansfield shop. nick has never met him before! and nick is not gay and neither is frank! but this made me chuckle! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 perhaps i was showing some insecurities in my dream?!


----------



## s_lost (Mar 11, 2010)

Hello, ladies! How everybody is going?

Today I've watched Alice in Wonderland in 3D and it's pretty cool. I was expecting a little more, but still it's a very nice movie and I loved Tim Burton's artistic license 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also received some Dolce & Gabbana lipgloss and they're great!

Jeanette, I'm with you about winter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The weater today was absolutely perfect: -2°, sunny. I wore my favorite coat, because it's probably the last time I'll use it until next winter.

Oh, and I didn't know that we should be "registered" to chat here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry, guys!

Susanne, would you be so kind to put me on the list? Thanks a lot.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 12, 2010)

Yes, sure!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 12, 2010)

you know what? i don't think i'm on the list and i've been chatting here for months! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my bad! hee hee!

my area manager is visiting my store today... boo! it's raining and cold - not going to be a good day is it?!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey Lou ... You're on my personal bimbo list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's a great day today. Friday + Boss gone + Mom's gonna come around + Shopping =


----------



## s_lost (Mar 12, 2010)

Morning, ladies!

Lou, good luck with the visit! Today here is also raining and more cold... I really don't like rain, I could stay in bed all day, hehe

Holy Rapture, your Friday will be awesome, have fun


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 12, 2010)

^ Thanks s_lost


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 12, 2010)

Good Morning, or well, good afternoon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got up at 7 with my boyfriend, but then I felt sooo tired that I fell asleep again after he left for work and slept until 12. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We have a nice sunny day today as well. But I'm not looking forward to the snow they've promised for the weekend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck with the visit Lou, and have fun shopping Holy!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 12, 2010)

Lou, I will add you now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yay, it is weekend!! Just one more week until the official start of spring and my welcome spring haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: I know it sounds crazy, but spring start on March 20th is every year a big day for me. I will prepare myself for the new time of the year with a new hair cut, manicure, pedicure and a spring haul during the next week. And I will start to wash my winter clothes.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 12, 2010)

^^^ This was last year's FOTD from March 21st.

I could write the same this year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/w...t-fotd-134254/

And yes, I am NC 25 again.

I will post a FOTD this year for sure as well.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 12, 2010)

Susanne that is such a pretty fotd... going bananas is an amazing yellow. i'm sad i only have a mini version of it from Manish! yes you must do one this year too! maybe all bimbos could post a spring look?! it'd be fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the visit from my area manager went well thanks guys. he didn't moan too much so i feel happy now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 plus we moved some stuff around the shop so it looks much nicer too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 brand new tv's and they are fabulous!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_Susanne that is such a pretty fotd... going bananas is an amazing yellow. i'm sad i only have a mini version of it from Manish! *yes you must do one this year too! maybe all bimbos could post a spring look?! it'd be fun!*





the visit from my area manager went well thanks guys. he didn't moan too much so i feel happy now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 plus we moved some stuff around the shop so it looks much nicer too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 brand new tv's and they are fabulous!_

 





 Good idea! We could post a spring pic here in this thread.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





 Good idea! We could post a spring pic here in this thread._

 
yes! i shall do this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it'll be lots of fun!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 12, 2010)

I just want to say that I'm sort of annoyed by english-as-second-language speakers getting made fun of for using proper, real english, but too "big" words. And that's all I'm going to say about it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Susanne, that spring makeover/haul idea sounds awesome. I might adopt the concept.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_I just want to say that I'm sort of annoyed by english-as-second-language speakers getting made fun of for using proper, real english, but too "big" words. And that's all I'm going to say about it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Susanne, that spring makeover/haul idea sounds awesome. I might adopt the concept._

 





 not sure where that is happening but i hope nobody is being seriously mean to you? i have always thought that you guys who speak many languages do an amazing job! i can speak very basic french and can manage a simple conversation. but that is about it! i couldn't master everything like you guys have! 

the sun is shining bright here today! this makes me very happy indeed! shame i am at work though!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 13, 2010)

Nobody is being mean to me Lou. But thanks for your concern 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The sun is shining here too. Hopefully the forecast was wrong and there'll be no snow.

My boyfriend wanted to sleep in today, so I've closed the doors to the bedroom. The dog is highly annoyed by this and is walking in circles outside the door, because she wants to get in there and jump up on the bed and lick his face until he wakes up.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 13, 2010)

First spring pic for you! More will follow!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey guys! So, I have so much to blabber about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got Whoosh body jelly from LUSH. Lou, I made you proud! I asked for samples at LUSH. Sadly they don't do samples 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then, I went to MAC and they gave me samples of Circa Plum and Melon pigments. I have these super cute teeny jars of pigment now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Lancome store manager took me around herself and wanted to give me some samples of stuff she recommended but, they were out of stock. She asked me to pick em up anytime I was there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm still wondering if I should buy EA Pretty perfume. The lady tempted me by offering to give me a 50 ml bottle of their toner, samples of the night cream and face n eye capsules! I'm still thinking though


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 13, 2010)

i'm so proud of you hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 it's a shame that your lush don't give samples but it's awesome about the stuff you did get!! and i love those little mac jars with the black lid too! i wish you could buy them! just make sureyou do go back to Lancome when they are back in stock of the samples you want! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you'll be a sample asking pro before you know it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Susanne you look beautiful! what are you wearing on your lips? 

i shall post up a pic tommorow of my make up - i plan on doing a super bright tropical look - more summer than spring but i don't care!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks, Lou! This is Snowscene l/g 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Still one of my faves.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Thanks, Lou! This is Snowscene l/g 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Still one of my faves._

 
aha! i have this too! and yes it is stunning! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 your lips are  so pretty and sparkly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i have just done a konad stamp on my nails! the base colour is the gold orly foil fx and the stamp was cg adore(greeny colour) in leopard print! very funky and eye catching! Jeanette would be proud!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 13, 2010)

Yes, Jeanette will be proud!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 13, 2010)

Bleh.. Sweden voted for the suckiest song to send to Eurovision tonight. Yes, I'm a dork for watching 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've been wanting to post a FOTD, but my everyday looks are too subtle to show up on camera. All the colors wash out and it just looks like I have a nude eye, when in fact I had this nice lavender shade on.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_Bleh.. Sweden voted for the suckiest song to send to Eurovision tonight. Yes, I'm a dork for watching 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've been wanting to post a FOTD, but my everyday looks are too subtle to show up on camera. All the colors wash out and it just looks like I have a nude eye, when in fact I had this nice lavender shade on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I posted the look with a FOTD!

Germany voted better than the last years for sending to the Eurovision Song Contest! We will see


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I posted the look with a FOTD!_

 

I saw that, that's what reminded me that I haven't done one in ages. Someone did bump one of my old ones the other day though. Most people didn't notice that it was from last year.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 14, 2010)

Yup, those jars are very cute! I'll try to go back to Lancome whenever I can to get my hands on some samples. By the way, I totally agree .... Susanne, you look gorgeous!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i'm so proud of you hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 it's a shame that your lush don't give samples but it's awesome about the stuff you did get!! and i love those little mac jars with the black lid too! i wish you could buy them! just make sureyou do go back to Lancome when they are back in stock of the samples you want! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you'll be a sample asking pro before you know it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Susanne you look beautiful! what are you wearing on your lips? 

i shall post up a pic tommorow of my make up - i plan on doing a super bright tropical look - more summer than spring but i don't care! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 14, 2010)

this is my spring / bright make up look! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i have done it as a fotd so you can see in more detail in the link 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/b...5/#post1899247

my mother in law shall be arriving within the hour... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not the best way to spend my day off!


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 14, 2010)

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing. I am feeling Springy already, in fact I feel summer is almost here!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 14, 2010)

Lou, you look great!

Here's my spring look for today:






I do have some eyeshadow on, I promise. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am also wearing my new scarf from H&M's Garden Collection. It really makes me feel like spring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've been browsing at a shopping center for a few hours today. No big buys, but I bought a primer from L'Oreal's new Studio Secrets line to try out. Has anyone used this before?


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 14, 2010)

^ you look beautiful! i love your skin! weird as that sounds! you look very glowy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the scarf is awesome! thanks for sharing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




as far as the primer goes i haven't tried it myself. however reviews seem to be either liking it or hating it. i have been tempted to purchase it myself each time i go to boots! please let me know your thoughts!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 14, 2010)

Lou, InspiredBlue ... You both look gorgeous! Why don't I ever get clear close-up shots like that, uhhhhh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Come on, out with the secret


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Lou, InspiredBlue ... You both look gorgeous! Why don't I ever get clear close-up shots like that, uhhhhh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Come on, out with the secret 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hee hee! i use the macro mode on my camera to take close up shots of my eyes and the just the standard shooting mode for my whole face. i try and rest my hand on something though so i don't jerk it about too much!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I turn off the flash and stand facing a window (but not in direct sunlight) - that usually gives a decently lit picture.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 14, 2010)

Both your looks are awesome spring looks! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 14, 2010)

InspiredBlue, what are you wearing on your cheeks? RP? Gorgeous! The cheeks and lips are a beautiful coral shade on you.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_InspiredBlue, what are you wearing on your cheeks? RP? Gorgeous! The cheeks and lips are a beautiful coral shade on you._

 
Thank you! It's NYX blush in Peach. The gloss is NYX Megashine in Beige. Both are great colors that I found thanks to Marlena-Makeupgeek.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 15, 2010)

^^^ I agree, they suit you very well!

Good morning you all! I am waiting to get my order with OPI Hong Kong today.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm heading to MAC with a friend today. I'm not even sure why... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 There are a bunch of things I want, but since I shouldn't get more than one or two items today, I just can't figure out what that should be. Maybe a brush.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 15, 2010)

morning bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i hope you all have fun today, i'm at work but once again the sun is shining so i am happy!


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 15, 2010)

Good Morning Bimbos,
I love the Idea of posting spring looks. I love all of them so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's still snowing here in Munich, so I'm not really inspired to do a bright look. I think I've got the winter blues 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lou, could you please sent me some Sunshine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hoe all of you have a great Day


----------



## banana1234 (Mar 15, 2010)

i'm gone one week and everyone has changed their profile pics! 

looking lovely lou and susanne!

it is horrible to be back at work today, i got in from the airport late last night, and am back at work.. it is cold, but at least it is sunny i guess, i have a bit of sunburn too, and people keep lecturing me about sun screen, i was wearing sunscreen, i just missed a bit, it happens!!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 15, 2010)

Hey bimbos! I got stuck in traffic in the morning and all I can think of now is my bed and sleep


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 15, 2010)

I came home with Naked liner and a 217 brush. And I said I was skipping Too fab..


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 15, 2010)

Enjoy the new goodies! I have both of them.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Good Morning Bimbos,
I love the Idea of posting spring looks. I love all of them so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's still snowing here in Munich, so I'm not really inspired to do a bright look. I think I've got the winter blues 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lou, could you please sent me some Sunshine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hoe all of you have a great Day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





  i shall send some sun shine just for you!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_i'm gone one week and everyone has changed their profile pics! 

looking lovely lou and susanne!

it is horrible to be back at work today, i got in from the airport late last night, and am back at work.. it is cold, but at least it is sunny i guess, i have a bit of sunburn too, and people keep lecturing me about sun screen, i was wearing sunscreen, i just missed a bit, it happens!!_

 
did you enjoy your holiday hun? any exciting piccies to share?!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 15, 2010)

Had you all noticed that the international release for To the Beach is May? I was so sure that it was June and was completely surprised when I noticed that it's May.

Admission of dorkyness coming up: I made a word document today with a list of the things that I am interested in from the nearest upcoming collections.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_Had you all noticed that the international release for To the Beach is May? I was so sure that it was June and was completely surprised when I noticed that it's May.

Admission of dorkyness coming up: I made a word document today with a list of the things that I am interested in from the nearest upcoming collections. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No, To The Beach will come at the beginning of June to Europe! I must edit the official color story thread.

I have such a word document since two years or so! It really helps to keep the overview and making your budget.


I am sitting here right now and try to make my stuff for the tax return 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But as you know I want to move in summer and need the money there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will save it all for the new appartement, no makeup buys


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 15, 2010)

Noooooo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But thanks


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 15, 2010)

It's 11.19pm here finally and I did have a nice nap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Placed my huge Cherry Culture order last night. Can't wait to get my hands on the stuff.

I ordered 2 NYX megashine glosses, 2 round l/s, 2 l/l, 1 LA colors n/l, 1 eye lash curler, 1 NYX eye liner and 1 NYX eye shadow


----------



## Susanne (Mar 15, 2010)

^^^ Hope you will get your order soon!

I will continue my tax return stuff tomorrow. Now I want something to eat and watch Sex and the City


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 15, 2010)

Ok, so I will have the opportunity to get whatever I want bought for me from the US in April. I am planning on a sizable MAC haul, since I have been wanting to build a good collection of basics and this way I can get them for almost half the price.

Since I was set on buying bits and pieces (and being totally sidetracked by every single LE collection), I haven't really figured out what I need though. So this is where you guys come in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 To make things easy we can just ignore what little MAC I have, so *if you were starting from zero what would you get?*


----------



## Susanne (Mar 15, 2010)

Besides MAC, go to Sephora, drool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and take a look at these brands 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MUFE
Urban Decay
Philosophy
Korres
NARS
L'Occitane
Tweezerman
Smashbox

And take a look here already at home to  decide what you like:

Sephora: Beauty, Skin Care, Makeup, Hair, & Fragrance


----------



## Susanne (Mar 15, 2010)

And now your MAC haul:

I would choose some brushes (basic face and eye brushes!) and eyeshadows from the perm line.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm not going personally, but the person who is, is close enough for me to send a huge list.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am looking at brushes right now.
I think I want:
239
219
222
182

What would be a good versatile cheek product brush?


----------



## Susanne (Mar 15, 2010)

I love the 129 and the 168 for applying regular blush.

If you want to apply cream blushes, mineralized blushes or MSFs as a blush, try the 187.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 15, 2010)

Making this list is so much fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for the suggestions Susanne!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 15, 2010)

I know! I want to go to Lush and L'Occitane on Saturday and have already made my list


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_





 It's 11.19pm here finally and I did have a nice nap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Placed my huge Cherry Culture order last night. Can't wait to get my hands on the stuff.

I ordered 2 NYX megashine glosses, 2 round l/s, 2 l/l, 1 LA colors n/l, 1 eye lash curler, 1 NYX eye liner and 1 NYX eye shadow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i hope you enjoy your goodies hun when they arrive! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_
Since I was set on buying bits and pieces (and being totally sidetracked by every single LE collection), I haven't really figured out what I need though. So this is where you guys come in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 To make things easy we can just ignore what little MAC I have, so *if you were starting from zero what would you get?*_

 
yes i would get some basics like some brushes, fix+, staple shadows like carbon, all that glitters, woodwinked, shroom, some palettes if you want to depot or buy shadows in pan form.  and i also suggest checking out sephoras own line of cosmetics - they have some lovely liners!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_I'm not going personally, but the person who is, is close enough for me to send a huge list.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am looking at brushes right now.
I think I want:
239
219
222
182

What would be a good versatile cheek product brush?_

 
129 and 109 are awesome cheek brushes. and you must get the 182 kabuki! it's my fave brush in the world!!!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 15, 2010)

I have come up with a list of 10 eyeshadows that I would like your opinions on, dear Bimbos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anything I should skip or replace?

Expensive pink
Espresso
Satin Taupe
Vanilla
Blanc Type
Copperplate
Naked Lunch
Sumptuous Olive
Woodwinked
Shroom


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 16, 2010)

^^ I'm more than glad you put Wood winked on your list. It's my fave


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 16, 2010)

Susanne, what are you gonna get from LUSH? Has anyone else tried their shower jellies?


----------



## Susanne (Mar 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Susanne, what are you gonna get from LUSH? Has anyone else tried their shower jellies?_

 
I want BIG Shampoo, the King of Skin and some bath stuff I think. And I will take a look at the Easter promotion


----------



## Susanne (Mar 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_I have come up with a list of 10 eyeshadows that I would like your opinions on, dear Bimbos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anything I should skip or replace?

Expensive pink
Espresso
Satin Taupe
Vanilla
Blanc Type
Copperplate
Naked Lunch
Sumptuous Olive
Woodwinked
Shroom_

 
I would replace Sumptuous Olive with Carbon.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 16, 2010)

i think that your list of shadows is great - although you may want to concider dazzlelight... perhaps in place of shroom. i love both shadows but dazzlelight is slightly more natural looking... shroom is more 'sheeny' if you knwo what i mean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh and perhaps i am weird but i always prefer black tied to carbon... perhaps i am the only one!

i have tried lush shower jellies however i find them a little frustrating! i always seem to drop more than what i actually use properly! but again, perhaps this is just me!  oh not sure if i have mentioned but at the moment i have started using lush bath bombs as drawer scenters! much nicer and more powerful smelling than pot pouri!


----------



## banana1234 (Mar 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Susanne, what are you gonna get from LUSH? Has anyone else tried their shower jellies?_

 

i personally dislike the shower jellies, they are just difficult to use, you have to crush and rub the jelly over yuor body in the shower, usually mine just ends up down the drain. they say u can freeze them, which might be easier but that would be mighty cold!


----------



## banana1234 (Mar 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_
i have tried lush shower jellies however i find them a little frustrating! i always seem to drop more than what i actually use properly! but again, perhaps this is just me!  oh not sure if i have mentioned but at the moment i have started using lush bath bombs as drawer scenters! much nicer and more powerful smelling than pot pouri! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i totally didnt read your post before i posted, but i agree with you completely on the shower jellies!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 16, 2010)

I haven't tried the shower jellies because I had a feeling that they might be a hassle to use, and you are just confirming this suspicion.

I've been using my new "New" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 shampoo bar for a while now, and I like it. It smells sort of minty and cinnamony, like a cinnamon flavored breath mint. I don't like to eat those, but I do like the smell in a shampoo.


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 16, 2010)

I too, have a Word document on the makeup items I want for the upcoming collections. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just started this document this year, but for two years I have been printing out collections descriptions and ticking everything I want on the printouts. It's just that now I consolidate everything in a list as well, and when I buy the items, I will tick beside them and feel contented. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Shockingly, I only have Expensive Pink from the list, and that is in the Neo Sci Fi packaging. MAC's perm line is pretty much ignored by me, so I need to examine it soon! The perm items I have are Buerre l/l, Prrr, Enchantress and Bombshell. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish we have Lush, Philosophy, NARS and Tweezerman here. I know we used to have Lush and NARS many years ago.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Shockingly, I only have Expensive Pink from the list, and that is in the Neo Sci Fi packaging. MAC's perm line is pretty much ignored by me, so I need to examine it soon! The perm items I have are Buerre l/l, Prrr, Enchantress and Bombshell. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish we have Lush, Philosophy, NARS and Tweezerman here. I know we used to have Lush and NARS many years ago. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My plan is to get this base of more neutral and basic colors from the perm line and then collect fun colors from LE collections. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Next up: Dames Desire, Birds & Berries and Bough Grey (ok, maybe not a "fun color").

We used to have NARS too, and Stila. But that was maybe 5 years ago or more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh, and the only domestic web store selling Urban Decay recently went bankrupt. You'd think that the market would evolve and the number of brands offered would increase, not decrease. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Makeup wise it's like living in a third world country.


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 16, 2010)

I checked my stash and I have more perm items. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Beautiful Iris, Blacktrack, Bare Study, Fun Fun. I have some MAC brushes too. And talking about Beautiful Iris, I really like it. It is so smooth and gorgeous. If you like purple you should take a look.

We have UD because Sephora, opened in December 08, just brought it in. Sephora brought in many makeup brands for us, like Hourglass, Bare Minerals, and I'm glad we have Sephora. I think maybe there are just too many makeup brands and the competition is tough. We have many Asian brands too, which are very popular. YSL pulled out last year too, but we still can get it from the Duty Free Shop. Overall, my country has a bit of everything, Asian, European and US brands.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 16, 2010)

beautiful iris is a beautiful shadow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love using it with parfait amour in the crease and also trax shadow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not many people like trax though - no idea why! i think it's great!

i'm looking forward to saturday! i'm going on a night out with a friend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i've not been out since november last year! plus we're making our own tops tommorow night too! well not the entire top - we're buying a plain vest top and then decorating it with bows and some crystals. much cheaper than buying a premade one for £18!! she is much better at doing that kind of thing than me, so as thanks i shall be doing her make up before we go out! exciting!!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 16, 2010)

Hmm ... I somehow enjoy dealing with the shower jellies ... They are fun, you know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The one I got is actually like a jelly and the other one was totally a custard kinda thing


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Hmm ... I somehow enjoy dealing with the shower jellies ... They are fun, you know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*The one I got is actually like a jelly and the other one was totally a custard kinda thing*



_

 
like an entire dessert in your shower!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_like an entire dessert in your shower!_


----------



## Susanne (Mar 16, 2010)

Lou, I look forward to Saturday, too!


----------



## banana1234 (Mar 16, 2010)

i would be too tempted to eat it if it looked like custard

sunday is my birthday, so i am going out saturday! it seems like we are all out and about saturday night! i'm really looking forward to it


----------



## banana1234 (Mar 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_plus we're making our own tops tommorow night too! well not the entire top - we're buying a plain vest top and then decorating it with bows and some crystals. much cheaper than buying a premade one for £18!! she is much better at doing that kind of thing than me, so as thanks i shall be doing her make up before we go out! exciting!!_

 

make sure you post pics of your creations on here!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 16, 2010)

I will go to a birthday brunch Saturday morning, then to Lush and L'Occitane and in the evening I am invited to another birthday dinner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Yay for weekend to come!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 17, 2010)

O yea!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_like an entire dessert in your shower!_


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 17, 2010)

Man, it's still only Wednesday and I gotta work this Saturday! Why can't it be 'sleep all day, relax, enjoy and your account will always be full'? That would be the perfect world


----------



## Susanne (Mar 17, 2010)

I think I am getting a cold 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am so sick of winter!! But I won't stay in bed this weekend - I am stronger than winter and the cold!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a great day you all.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Lou, I look forward to Saturday, too!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_i would be too tempted to eat it if it looked like custard

sunday is my birthday, so i am going out saturday! it seems like we are all out and about saturday night! i'm really looking forward to it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
awwww! it's going to be a great weekend for lots of bimbos then! i have you both have fun!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_make sure you post pics of your creations on here!_

 
yes i shall take some pictures of the top tonight - we're 'making' them today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and then there will be plenty of pics of the night out and me wearing it on sunday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i hope you're all having a good week.


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 17, 2010)

Feel better soon, Susanne. Your Saturday sounds awesome.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Man, it's still only Wednesday and I gotta work this Saturday! Why can't it be 'sleep all day, relax, enjoy and your account will always be full'? That would be the perfect world 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Same with me. I got to work this Saturday. No time to watch The Green Zone and The Lovely Bones this weekend as it is already packed.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 17, 2010)

i always have to work saturdays 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i always get a sunday off which is nice. the only time i work sunday's at at Christmas time


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 17, 2010)

I miss Christmas.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 17, 2010)

What are you talking about? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want summer now, not _christmas._

I'm having such a blah day today. I have a slight headache and I just don't feel like doing anything. Maybe I'll drag myself food shopping, since we need some new breakfast foods, and then I can buy something tasty to cheer myself up a little. I'd prefer to buy makeup, but there's no way I'm making the commute to the city today.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 17, 2010)

I don't feel good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can you send me some bimbo magic? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't want to spend my weekend ill at home!! Come on, it is start of spring! I wasn't ill one day all day winter long. Seems like I can't stand it anymore now.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 17, 2010)

I hope you stay healthy Susanne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bimbo magic for you ->


----------



## banana1234 (Mar 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I don't feel good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can you send me some bimbo magic? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't want to spend my weekend ill at home!! Come on, it is start of spring! I wasn't ill one day all day winter long. Seems like I can't stand it anymore now._

 

hope you feel better soon susanne!


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 18, 2010)

Get well soon!

I was sick this Monday. I woke up with blocked ears, buzzing sound, dizzyness and sore throat. It was a strange and lousy feeling. I tried to pop my ears but I couldn't so I visited the doctor and was told I was "too heaty" and had viral infection. Feeling better now, but my ears won't pop yet. Still waiting...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 18, 2010)

G'morning! It's thursday morning here now. I wanted to ask who are your fave you tube gurus?


----------



## Susanne (Mar 18, 2010)

Good morning!

My cold got worse, I will stay one day at home today. (But I want to go to school tomorrow again and make my spring haul on Saturday!)

My fave you tube gurus are TiffanyD, Fafinettex3, Marlena from MakeupGeek and MissChevious.

Maybe I can watch some youtube tutorials today when I am at home!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 18, 2010)

Hee hee, yea that's a good idea. Take care of that cold! The next thing I'm planning to get from MAC is Fix+


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 18, 2010)

I just got fix+ & i LOVE IT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Hope your cold is better already!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 18, 2010)

i hope you start to feel better soon Susanne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just keep thinking of your amazing Saturday you have planned! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the yourtube people that i like to watch are pretty much the same as Susanne! but i also like xsparkage.  she was the first make up person i ever watched so have her to thank for my love of bright colours! before watching her i had no idea how to wear brights nicely! so i always used to stick to neautrals!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 18, 2010)

xsparkage ... Hmm, I'll check her out tonight (Haha, that sounds strange, I know!) I just follow one more - itsjudytime. She is an MA too and I love the way she does her hair and MU tutorials


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_G'morning! It's thursday morning here now. I wanted to ask who are your fave you tube gurus? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I subscribe to Marlena (Makeup Geek) and Kandee Johnson.

There are a lot of others that are very good at what they do, but what they do just isn't for me. I like to watch videos that I have some use for, so a guru that always always always does super dramatic drag-ish looks just isn't interesting to me, even if their blending is superduper good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Some others I just don't watch because their personalities or voices annoy me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And, lastly, I have removed subscriptions because I felt like they were plugging way too many products without any sort of critical eye.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_xsparkage ... Hmm, I'll check her out tonight (Haha, that sounds strange, I know!) I just follow one more - itsjudytime. She is an MA too and I love the way she does her hair and MU tutorials 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

hee hee! it does sound amusing! but i know what you mean! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 she hasn't done as many make up looks recently because i think she is quite busy with school and such. but even some of her videos from 2 years ago are well worth watching! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and yes i agree that some people review far too many products without judging them fairly or accuratly. but i just don't watch them anymore


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 18, 2010)

I found a new youtube channel that I think I like today: pixiwoo

Here's a little collage of my planned MAC palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wanted too see how the different shades would look compared to each other so I lined them all up on my screen. (I used pictures from starsnrockets.com)


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 18, 2010)

Yup, I follow Kandee Johnson too but, by far I love itsjudytime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Right now, I'm watching an xsparkage video Lou!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 18, 2010)

I just did a live chat on maccostmetics.com. It was so weird. Are there real persons answering, or is it automated? It felt like I was communicating with a robot


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 18, 2010)

^^ Same thing happened to me one time and then, I never went back


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_^^ Same thing happened to me one time and then, I never went back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I got the info I wanted, so no problem there, but the wording of the responses was so strange.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_I found a new youtube channel that I think I like today: pixiwoo

Here's a little collage of my planned MAC palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wanted too see how the different shades would look compared to each other so I lined them all up on my screen. (I used pictures from starsnrockets.com)



_

 
your 'palette' looks like it's going to be great! oh and how could i forget pixiwoo! they are two sisters hat are awesome. plus my hubby said he likes them best because of the english accent which is very silly because i like listening to accents different from our own! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Yup, I follow Kandee Johnson too but, by far I love itsjudytime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Right now, I'm watching an xsparkage video Lou! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i hope you liked it hun!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i hope you liked it hun!_

 
Lou, you're really the best! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I watched just this one video from xsparkage and believe it or not, I'm wearing the look today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's so springy and coraly. I wanna show you guys pictures but the ones I just took from my cell cam are really not showing the colours properly. It's not too bright but, it's completely glowy and I've been getting compliments from the minute I walked in the office


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Lou, you're really the best! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I watched just this one video from xsparkage and believe it or not, I'm wearing the look today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's so springy and coraly. I wanna show you guys pictures but the ones I just took from my cell cam are really not showing the colours properly. It's not too bright but, it's completely glowy and I've been getting compliments from the minute I walked in the office 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i'm so pleased for you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 i bet you look amazing!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 19, 2010)

I'll keep trying to take pictures and hopefully, by tonight will have ONE decent pic to post here


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 19, 2010)

awesome! well i look forward to a potential picture!

i need to get my brows waxed today before my night out tommorow. and i need to buy some more us dollars. got $921 yesterday ready for our holiday... but need many more! i plan on going nuts in sephora and the cco!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 19, 2010)

I forget Lou, when are you travelling?


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 19, 2010)

Lou, Lou, where are you going? Florida? Take me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, what does buying dollars mean? Exchanging currency? Or do they give you free money before entering the US? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (refer - The Simpsons movie)


----------



## banana1234 (Mar 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_awesome! well i look forward to a potential picture!

i need to get my brows waxed today before my night out tommorow. and i need to buy some more us dollars. got $921 yesterday ready for our holiday... but need many more! i plan on going nuts in sephora and the cco! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i am so jealous, can i hide in your suitcase?


----------



## Susanne (Mar 19, 2010)

Girls, enjoy your Saturdays tomorrow!

I slowly start feeling better today and hope I can enjoy my day tomorrow as well!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_I forget Lou, when are you travelling?_

 
well we leave for florida on may 2nd but we are going to london on the 1st and staying the night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 can do some shopping in london too that way!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Lou, Lou, where are you going? Florida? Take me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, what does buying dollars mean? Exchanging currency? Or do they give you free money before entering the US? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (refer - The Simpsons movie) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hee hee! i love the simpsons movie... well the simpsons in general actually! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yes i exchanged some pounds for dollars! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_i am so jealous, can i hide in your suitcase?_

 
hee hee! i'll meet you at gatwick before check in hun! you can sneak in!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hee hee!

Susanne i do hope you are feeling much better for your fun day tommorow


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 19, 2010)

Lou, I am so jealous. I wish I was going to 1. a warm place, 2. the US. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is there any particular reason why you are bringing all that cash? I mostly use my cards when I travel, because often the bank/card company will have the best exchange rate and I feel a lot safer not carrying around wads of cash.


Susanne, I hope you feel better!


One of my wisdom teeth is acting up, or well, my gums around it are, so I'm on sort of a dental health kick today because the pain keeps reminding me of the inside of my mouth (if that makes sense). I'm finally going to start flossing properly, and I've even ordered this tongue cleaning thing called Orabrush that I saw someone use on YouTube. And I'm going to get some whitening strips from the US.


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 20, 2010)

I removed all my wisdom tooth, but the bottom left side still hurts after so long.

It rained all day yesterday and this morning, it started raining at 730am until noon now. It is so cold. I guess it will rain all day. Enjoy your weekend, bimbos!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 20, 2010)

Wow, so it's cold everywhere except here??!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As promised I did take tons of pictures yesterday n will keep taking more of today's look but, since am at work right now, I'll sure put em up by tonight or tom morning if my net at home is not acting up like it was last night!

Happy Saturday people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Susanne, I hope you get well soon enough to enjoy your day!

Lou, I'm crazy about the Simpsons. I especially looooooved the movie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now, I wanna watch Alice in Wonderland ASAP. For people who've seen it already, is it better in 3D?


----------



## Susanne (Mar 20, 2010)

Thank you girls!

I have decided to take some pain killers, go to the birthday brunch and to Lush and L'Occitane 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I guess the birthday dinner this evening will still be too much for me and I will take some rest at home.

I am really excited now


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_Lou, I am so jealous. I wish I was going to 1. a warm place, 2. the US. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is there any particular reason why you are bringing all that cash? I mostly use my cards when I travel, because often the bank/card company will have the best exchange rate and I feel a lot safer not carrying around wads of cash_

 
i'm slightly weird and always prefer to deal with cash! even in this country i rarely use my debit or credit card unless i am buying something online. i prefer to take out cash at the start of the week and then i know i can't over spend. same goes for going away. we have all the cash and budget how much we'll need each day and how much we'll spend on clothing and cosmetics! we don't carry all the cash every day though. there is an electronic safe in our villa so we stash the cash in there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and we set the password so nobody else can get in


----------



## Susanne (Mar 20, 2010)

Yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Spring is finally here!! It is warm outside! Woohoo!

Wait a minute or two, I will post pics for you from my haul today


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Now, I wanna watch Alice in Wonderland ASAP. For people who've seen it already, is it better in 3D?_

 
I've heard that it is better in 3D and initially I planned to watch the 3D version but at the last minute, my friend decided against it as she felt it would be tiring to wear the glasses. I've watched 3D movies before and personally I felt the glasses were all right. 

Nonetheless, I enjoyed the 2D version. I'm not a Tim Burton fan as the humour is not really funny to me, such as Corpse Bride, Coraline. However, this time, I like the pace of the story and the costumes. Maybe having the Alice palette from UD helped. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm bored and tired on a Saturday night.


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Spring is finally here!! It is warm outside! Woohoo!

Wait a minute or two, I will post pics for you from my haul today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Great! This will shake me out of my boredom!

*waiting eagerly*


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Spring is finally here!! *It is warm outside!* Woohoo!_

 
But it will be cooler again soon wohoooo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Its ok (-ish) that its getting warmer outside by day but its killing me (my head) that it went from 0°C at night to 10°C+ at night in a day. It caused a very bad headache and not even my strong meds work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But the weather forecast says that it will be cooler in the next weeks (especially at night) yay! I just love to open the window in the morning and evening to let the fresh, cool air in. I will miss this in Spring in Summer when the air outside has room temperature. 
Now my months of suffering begin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Can't wait for the end of fall! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Wait a minute or two, I will post pics for you from my haul today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am looking forward to your pictures hun!


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 20, 2010)

^^ I'm sorry the warm night gave you a bad headache. I love cool nights too. I can't sleep on warm nights. Even with the air con on, it is still too hot to sleep well in months of May till August.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 20, 2010)

This is me this morning:






Still having a cold, but ready to shop for spring! I have saved money during the last weeks for this Saturday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here you can see my haul:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f195/w...8/#post1904294

I hope you all have a great start to spring, too!


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 20, 2010)

You look fresh and pretty!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_You look fresh and pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is my bronzer Refined Golden! Love it!


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 20, 2010)

^^ We know your love for this bronzer.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Spring is finally here!! It is warm outside! Woohoo!

Wait a minute or two, I will post pics for you from my haul today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Isn't it wonderful? We have 7+ outside today. Yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All the thick snow is melting, finally. Maybe I can start my training for my run in a week or two.

You look very fresh and springy in the picture.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 20, 2010)

Thank you! We have 18°C here today!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Sorry, Jeanette!)


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Thank you! We have *18°C* here today!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Sorry, Jeanette!)_


----------



## Susanne (Mar 20, 2010)

But you had a long and cold winter, hadn't you?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





 But you had a long and cold winter, hadn't you?_

 





 Yes I did. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I am not ready to let my dear winter go yet.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





 Yes I did. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I am not ready to let my dear winter go yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Maybe you should move up north. We never get particularly warm nights, regardless of season.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_Maybe you should move up north. We never get particularly warm nights, regardless of season. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'd love to! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am always jealous of your wonderful weather in Scandinavia.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 20, 2010)

If I ever move than to a warmer area.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





If I ever move than to a warmer area._

 





 My ideal place to live in the world is La Jolla, CA


----------



## Susanne (Mar 20, 2010)

Yes, Florida or California.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_






If I ever move than to a warmer area._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_





 My ideal place to live in the world is La Jolla, CA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Yes, Florida or California._


----------



## banana1234 (Mar 20, 2010)

i'm off out for my brithday celebrations, woo! i'm super excited, i got a dress and everything, its actually my brithday tomorrow, hope everyone has a good weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 X


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 20, 2010)

banana, I hope you have great night!

I saw this: 18 New Shades of Dior Addict Ultra Gloss | MakeUp4All, Ladies Beauty and it reminded me that I used to have a Dior gloss called Bite of Toffee that I loved. I should check these out when they come out.


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I don't feel good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can you send me some bimbo magic? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't want to spend my weekend ill at home!! Come on, it is start of spring! I wasn't ill one day all day winter long. Seems like I can't stand it anymore now._

 
I hope you are feeling better! You look gorgeous in that pic you posted! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_











Get well soon!

I was sick this Monday. I woke up with blocked ears, buzzing sound, dizzyness and sore throat. It was a strange and lousy feeling. I tried to pop my ears but I couldn't so I visited the doctor and was told I was "too heaty" and had viral infection. Feeling better now, but my ears won't pop yet. Still waiting..._

 
Hugs to you as well! I hope you are better.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_i'm off out for my brithday celebrations, woo! i'm super excited, i got a dress and everything, its actually my brithday tomorrow, hope everyone has a good weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 X_

 





I hope all you ladies are doing well! The weather here in Northern California has been amazing this week - mid 60s to low 70s F. Gorgeous! Just got back from a long walk, it was heaven.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 20, 2010)

Here's my look for today ... I know, I know, terrible pics, can't see the shadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 These are the good ones! The eyes basically had yellow and a pinkish brown + a shimmery white for highlight and the tear duct. The lips have NYX watermelon and the face springsheen and fix+.


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 20, 2010)

^^^ you look beautiful love!  Favour - can you size down your pics?  Otherwise we will need to change them to links.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i'm slightly weird and always prefer to deal with cash! even in this country i rarely use my debit or credit card unless i am buying something online._

 
I am the complete opposite. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I never ever have cash on me, so when I happen to be in a situation where they don't take cards I have to borrow from a friend.

I really like Susanne's new makeup bag. I should probably look for a nice new one too, since my "in my bag" makeup bag is singing on it's last verse.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 20, 2010)

I am invited to a birthday dinner now - have a great Saturday afternoon / evening you all!!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Yes, Florida or California._

 
ah i would love to live in either of those places! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_i'm off out for my brithday celebrations, woo! i'm super excited, i got a dress and everything, its actually my brithday tomorrow, hope everyone has a good weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 X_

 





 happy birthday darling! i hope you had a great night out and also i hope you hae a good day today!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my night out last night was fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i shall post up a new fotd when i can be bothered gto dig my camera out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm in bed right now on my laptop while nick has gone out to the shop to buy pancakes for breakfast as a treat. how awesome is that?!

and susanne your haul is awesome! you must tell me what you think of the l'occitaine foot cream. i love the hand cream and my feet are always dry... so perhaps i should get the foot cream too?


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Here's my look for today ... I know, I know, terrible pics, can't see the shadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 These are the good ones! The eyes basically had yellow and a pinkish brown + a shimmery white for highlight and the tear duct. The lips have NYX watermelon and the face springsheen and fix+.










_

 
oh and you look amazing! very springy and glowy! love it!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 21, 2010)

Banana1234! Have a great day!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 21, 2010)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/s...8/#post1904860

this is a fotd i've just posted of the make up i wore last night! i love teals so much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm super happy right now! the sun is shining and me and nick have been sat on the sofa for ages chatting about silly things.... for example last time we went to a water park i couldn't get on the rubber ring without falling off! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in the end i stuck my ass in it whil standing up and kinda threw myself backwards into the water.... gracefull? me?! never!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 21, 2010)

banana1234!

You look both gorgeous Anvika and Lou!


----------



## s_lost (Mar 21, 2010)

Hello, Bimbos!

Happy Birthday *banana1234*! I hope ou have an amazing day.

Your looks are lovely, girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't believe that the winter is gone


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 21, 2010)

banana1234!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_banana, I hope you have great night!

I saw this: 18 New Shades of Dior Addict Ultra Gloss | MakeUp4All, Ladies Beauty and it reminded me that I used to have a Dior gloss called Bite of Toffee that I loved. I should check these out when they come out._

 
I received a mailer for these glosses and I'm excited! They will be launched next Friday. I want two, but I shall resist and just pick one.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 21, 2010)

Ok, so we got 10 cm's of fresh snow today. WTF? Not fun, not fun at all


----------



## Susanne (Mar 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_Ok, so we got 10 cm's of fresh snow today. WTF? Not fun, not fun at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Oh no.....


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_I can't believe that the winter is gone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I can't and don't want to believe it, too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 winter.. come back! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_*Ok, so we got 10 cm's of fresh snow today. *WTF? Not fun, not fun at all  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 





 I can haz?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Oh no..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh yes!


----------



## banana1234 (Mar 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_ah i would love to live in either of those places! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











 happy birthday darling! i hope you had a great night out and also i hope you hae a good day today!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my night out last night was fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i shall post up a new fotd when i can be bothered gto dig my camera out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm in bed right now on my laptop while nick has gone out to the shop to buy pancakes for breakfast as a treat. how awesome is that?!

and susanne your haul is awesome! you must tell me what you think of the l'occitaine foot cream. i love the hand cream and my feet are always dry... so perhaps i should get the foot cream too?_

 
did you wear your new homemade tops? i want to see pics of what you made! 

thank you for the birthday wishes everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 X


----------



## Susanne (Mar 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_my night out last night was fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i shall post up a new fotd when i can be bothered gto dig my camera out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm in bed right now on my laptop while nick has gone out to the shop to buy pancakes for breakfast as a treat. how awesome is that?!

and susanne your haul is awesome! you must tell me what you think of the l'occitaine foot cream. i love the hand cream and my feet are always dry... so perhaps i should get the foot cream too?_

 
Great you had fun!

I am really interested in the foot cream as well. I have bought it for the first time! I love my foot cream by Eucerin, so I will let you know!

Foot creams are important for the time of the year when we wear sandals


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 21, 2010)

Happy B'day banana! Thanks for the comments girls ... I felt like sharing only cause usually I wear darker stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Susanne is right ... Foot creams are really imp ... I saw the difference right when  I started using one!


----------



## banana1234 (Mar 21, 2010)

definitely if i dont use foot cream in the summer my skin cracks and bleeds! if anyone doesnt need to use footcream in the summer, i am jealous!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 21, 2010)

^^^ Great picture in your avatar!


----------



## banana1234 (Mar 21, 2010)

this was my birthday look! 






my hair is usually very curly, so having it straight was a big change for me! i also wore teal, i love teal eyeshadow

i wore aquadesiac on the lid, parrot in the outer 3rd, plumage and strike a pose in the crease and a bit of carbon to darken it up, urban decay's vapour inner higlight and shroom for a brow highlight,
i also used two virtues with a very light hand on my cheeks, and creme de nude l/s and naked liner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




can i just say i am in love with two virtues!


----------



## banana1234 (Mar 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_^^^ Great picture in your avatar!_

 
thanks hun!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_this was my birthday look! 






my hair is usually very curly, so having it straight was a big change for me! i also wore teal, i love teal eyeshadow

*i wore aquadesiac on the lid, parrot in the outer 3rd, plumage and strike a pose in the crease and a bit of carbon to darken it up*, urban decay's vapour inner higlight and shroom for a brow highlight,
i also used two virtues with a very light hand on my cheeks, and creme de nude l/s and naked liner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




can i just say i am in love with two virtues!_

 
Gorgeous!! The e/s combo is great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love all the e/s, Parrot is my fave ever!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 21, 2010)

You look gorgeous banana!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_did you wear your new homemade tops? i want to see pics of what you made! 

thank you for the birthday wishes everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 X_

 
yep i wore my top! it was the top i was wearing in my fotd - i turned a plain black vest top into a cool one with a string of pearls and i made a bow with black ribbon and green sequins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and you look stunning!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yes that is why i think foot cream would be good -i wear flip flops at home all the time in the house as slippers.... but wearing pretty sandals and showing off my crusty feet?! no way! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i bought a ped egg recently and that really works! but i did it so much that part of my foot cracked and bleed everywhere... doh!


----------



## banana1234 (Mar 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_yep i wore my top! it was the top i was wearing in my fotd - i turned a plain black vest top into a cool one with a string of pearls and i made a bow with black ribbon and green sequins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and you look stunning!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yes that is why i think foot cream would be good -i wear flip flops at home all the time in the house as slippers.... but wearing pretty sandals and showing off my crusty feet?! no way! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i bought a ped egg recently and that really works! but i did it so much that part of my foot cracked and bleed everywhere... doh!_

 
thanks lou, ouch about the ped egg! i'll check back at your fotd and look at your top!


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 22, 2010)

You look gorgeous, banana1234! What a great birthday look!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 22, 2010)

Good morning, Bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a great new week you all! 

Just one more week at school for me (I will go back tomorrow after my cold. Today is one more day at home). 
Then I will have Easter vacations for two weeks. I won't travel because I save my money for the move in summer and maybe a trip to NY after my birthday in fall


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 22, 2010)

spring really is here! it's very sunny today and not thqaat cold either! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yay! and once again i managed to hang my wahsing outside to dry yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i am working 6 days a week these next two weeks because my assistant manager is on holiday (bahamas the lucky git!) and i can't leave my normal sales guys on their own. it's annoying but it means a little extra spending money for my holiday!


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm envious of your Easter vacation. I have no vacations since I started working. The longest holiday is a two-day public holiday for Chinese New Year every year.


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_spring really is here! it's very sunny today and not thqaat cold either! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yay! and once again i managed to hang my wahsing outside to dry yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i am working 6 days a week these next two weeks because my assistant manager is on holiday (bahamas the lucky git!) and i can't leave my normal sales guys on their own. it's annoying but it means a little extra spending money for my holiday!_

 
Hang in there! GMLOL will be closer after these two weeks.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 22, 2010)

bimbos!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Hang in there! GMLOL will be closer after these two weeks._

 
good point! i'm so excited for it! and art supplies of course! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it's nearly 2pm and i need some lunch but not sure what to have... i'm at work and feeling lazy so perhaps i will go to subway...


----------



## kittykit (Mar 22, 2010)

Another warmer and sunny day here. Spring's definitely in the air, so are my allergies! I don't know why it started so early this year. Bah. I'm so looking forward to Easter break. I need a vacation even though I just came back from one 3 weeks ago.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 22, 2010)

Hello Bimbos!

It is now monday afternoon. I have not slept since yesterday morning. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just could not fall asleep last night because my body was all wired for the exam I had this morning. Hopefully the exam went well, despite the fact that I am completely crosseyed. Now I am starting to get really exhausted, but I need to try to stay awake for a few more hours so I don't end up turning my sleep patterns completely upside down.

After the exam I went and bought Suave Intentions e/s as a little reward for myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and the stupid snow from yesterday is melting away nicely today


----------



## kittykit (Mar 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_Hello Bimbos!

It is now monday afternoon. I have not slept since yesterday morning. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just could not fall asleep last night because my body was all wired for the exam I had this morning. Hopefully the exam went well, despite the fact that I am completely crosseyed. Now I am starting to get really exhausted, but I need to try to stay awake for a few more hours so I don't end up turning my sleep patterns completely upside down.

After the exam I went and bought Suave Intentions e/s as a little reward for myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and the stupid snow from yesterday is melting away nicely today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I hope your exam went well. I know how that feels, I used to stay up 24hrs to get my assignments done or burning midnight oil for exams. I'm glad those days were over! 

There's always a good reason for bringing home the little black bag


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_Hello Bimbos!

It is now monday afternoon. I have not slept since yesterday morning. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I just could not fall asleep last night because my body was all wired for the exam I had this morning. Hopefully the exam went well, despite the fact that I am completely crosseyed. Now I am starting to get really exhausted, but I need to try to stay awake for a few more hours so I don't end up turning my sleep patterns completely upside down.

After the exam I went and bought Suave Intentions e/s as a little reward for myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and the stupid snow from yesterday is melting away nicely today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i hope the exam has gone well for you hun!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## wizzer3245 (Mar 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_this was my birthday look! 






my hair is usually very curly, so having it straight was a big change for me! i also wore teal, i love teal eyeshadow

i wore aquadesiac on the lid, parrot in the outer 3rd, plumage and strike a pose in the crease and a bit of carbon to darken it up, urban decay's vapour inner higlight and shroom for a brow highlight,
i also used two virtues with a very light hand on my cheeks, and creme de nude l/s and naked liner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




can i just say i am in love with two virtues!_

 


You look totally stunning hun!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Mar 23, 2010)

Hello bimbos! im back!

hope everyone is well, been so busy since before christmas!

went to lady gaga last week (amazing, totally recommend, she is an amazing live singer!), and hauled at the only pro store in our country. 

Susanne, i see you are getting into lush - totally recommend ocean salt scrub, and the skins shangri la face cream (i use this at night and it is heaven!)

am glad to be back!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 23, 2010)

^^^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now spring is here and I will start going by bike to school again


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 23, 2010)

welcome back Sally! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm pleased you enjoyed gaga! i'd love to see her concert one day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and i also reccomend ocean salt! it looks like it'd hurt but it doesn't. and even nick likes to exfoliate with that!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 23, 2010)

Sally! So glad to finally see you here


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 23, 2010)

Sally, Lou, what is the scrub exactly for?


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Sally, Lou, what is the scrub exactly for?_

 
it's an facial exfolator but i have also used a little on my legs and arms before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it has huge chunks of salt in it and smells kinda like vodka!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 23, 2010)

I will try Ocean Salt if I use up my VAE!

I used to buy lots of shower gels, body lotion, exfoliators,.... and storaged them in a drawer in my bedroom. Today I just have what I really use in my bathroom and buy new products when the others are used up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This way I can enjoy it more buying new stuff.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 23, 2010)

As some of you may remember I bought a L'Oreal Studio Secrets primer last week (I think?). It's the little jar one, that's pinkish in tone. I thought I'd post my thoughts on it, now that I've used it a couple of times.

I like how it sort of smooths out and mattifies my face. It also makes my mineral foundation give better coverage without me having to buff on a ridiculous amount. Since this is the first primer I've used ever, I really can't say much more. One place I have noticed I shouldn't put it is under my eyes. I experimented by putting a little under my eyes, but it made my Touche Eclat look weird and almost creasy.

So there's that. I've just spent the day in bed today, reading March Vogue with Tina Fey on the cover and watching YouTube vids. My body is still kinda out of whack from yesterday. I must be getting old, getting this messed up from a single night without sleep.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 23, 2010)

I have the L'Oreal Studio Secrets primer in red against redness as we haven't got MUFE and its primers here.

I really like it under Studio Fix Fluid foundation!


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 24, 2010)

I used to store quite a few shower gels and lotions too but now I try to use them up before buying new ones because if stored for long period of time, the fragrance and consistency of the products change. However, it is difficult to finish up bottles of products that I don't really like. Usually those will be around for a long time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My cuticles are peeling and hurting. I need some heavy duty hand cream!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 24, 2010)

yes i agree, i have got so many bottle of body creams and shower gels at home, i need to use them up before buying more! i even have lots of soaps that need using! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my mum always buys me lots so when she visits i end up with loads of philosophy and l'occitaine products!

perhaps i shall try out the l'oreal primer at some point! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if you guys get on well with it, it must be worth a go. but first i must get the mac prep and prime spf50 for my holiday


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 24, 2010)

I must admit that I buy my shower gels at the supermarket. There's one brand that has nice scents and doesn't feel plasticky and super cheap like some lines do, so I just stock up like 4-5 bottles of that every now and then. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I bet all it would take is me getting one shower gel from Lush and then I'd be hooked. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's a nice sunny day here today. Maybe some more snow will melt away


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_yes i agree, i have got so many bottle of body creams and shower gels at home, i need to use them up before buying more! i even have lots of soaps that need using! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*my mum always buys me lots so when she visits i end up with loads of philosophy and l'occitaine products!*

perhaps i shall try out the l'oreal primer at some point! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if you guys get on well with it, it must be worth a go. but first i must get the mac prep and prime spf50 for my holiday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 She is so sweet!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_





 She is so sweet!_

 
yeah she's really nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 she also goes to the cco before she visits and gets me some mac goodies too which is awesome. i only see her a couple of times a year though. i'd rather no gifts and to see her more often... but that's the way of the world i guess


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 24, 2010)




----------



## Nzsallyb (Mar 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Sally, Lou, what is the scrub exactly for?_

 
i used it on my face, it is pure heaven! 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_I must admit that I buy my shower gels at the supermarket. There's one brand that has nice scents and doesn't feel plasticky and super cheap like some lines do, so I just stock up like 4-5 bottles of that every now and then. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I bet all it would take is me getting one shower gel from Lush and then I'd be hooked. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's a nice sunny day here today. Maybe some more snow will melt away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i love snow fairy shower gel, but its rank that it is LE


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_I used to store quite a few shower gels and lotions too but now I try to use them up before buying new ones because if stored for long period of time, the fragrance and consistency of the products change. However, it is difficult to finish up bottles of products that I don't really like. Usually those will be around for a long time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My cuticles are peeling and hurting. I need some heavy duty hand cream!_

 
Do you have access to L'Occitane?  Their shea butter hand cream is brilliant.  I also love Aveda's Hand Relief.

I also just started using Dior's Creme Abricot and it is genius for the cuticles.  Super intensely rich, so best for evening before bed.  Sorts super dry cuticles right out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I know you like Dior, so thought I would mention it.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_I used to store quite a few shower gels and lotions too but now I try to use them up before buying new ones because if stored for long period of time, the fragrance and consistency of the products change. However, it is difficult to finish up bottles of products that I don't really like. Usually those will be around for a long time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*My cuticles are peeling and hurting. I need some heavy duty hand cream*!_

 
Try Lemony Flutter by Lush! This is a perfect rich creams for cuticles.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_*Do you have access to L'Occitane? Their shea butter hand cream is brilliant*. I also love Aveda's Hand Relief.

I also just started using Dior's Creme Abricot and it is genius for the cuticles. Super intensely rich, so best for evening before bed. Sorts super dry cuticles right out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know you like Dior, so thought I would mention it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 I love the Shea Butter hand cream by L'Occitane!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 25, 2010)

Next week I will have Easter vacations and I want to go to Ikea again


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 25, 2010)

i also reccoemnd the l'occitaine shea butter hand cream (rose scented!) and lemony flutter fromlush. i use lemony flutter before bed though because it can be a little too greasy!

have a great day guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's  raining here but i won't let that put me in a bad mood!


----------



## kittykit (Mar 25, 2010)

Hello bimbos!

It's another beautiful sunny warm spring day here. Am probably not the only person who doesn't really enjoy spring due to allergies *sighs* Right now my eyes are so itchy and watery 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I too love to 'collect' shower gel. I love the fruity ones from The Body Shop. I love love love L'Occitane's ones and the shea butter handcream. I've been using it for 3 years now. It's the best handcream and I'm not sure if I could ever find a replacement for it.

My favourites from Lush are the ballistic bombs, bubble bars and Dream Cream. I think I'm gonna treat myself good today after work! It has been quite sometime since I was at L'Occitane and Lush


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_Hello bimbos!

It's another beautiful sunny warm spring day here. Am probably not the only person who doesn't really enjoy spring due to allergies *sighs* Right now my eyes are so itchy and watery 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aw, that's too bad that you have allergies and can't enjoy the nice spring weather. I too am allergic to pollen, but it's mainly grass pollen for me, so my worst time comes in june-july. I hope you have some good medication. Last year I took a cortisone shot, and it helped me a lot more than the OTC meds ever have.


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Do you have access to L'Occitane? Their shea butter hand cream is brilliant. I also love Aveda's Hand Relief.

I also just started using Dior's Creme Abricot and it is genius for the cuticles. Super intensely rich, so best for evening before bed. Sorts super dry cuticles right out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know you like Dior, so thought I would mention it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks! I will get the L'Occitane cream this weekend since the department store with L'Occitane counter is having sale.

I'm not sure if there is Aveda here but we definitely don't have Dior's creme abricot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I went to the Dior counters to ask and found out our Dior does not stock this cream.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Try Lemony Flutter by Lush! This is a perfect rich creams for cuticles._

 
When I can get my hands on Lush, I will try this.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





 I love the Shea Butter hand cream by L'Occitane!_

 
Will try it! I hope it is not out of stock when I go to the counter this weekend.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i also reccoemnd the l'occitaine shea butter hand cream (rose scented!) and lemony flutter fromlush. i use lemony flutter before bed though because it can be a little too greasy!

have a great day guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's raining here but i won't let that put me in a bad mood!_

 
Thanks. It is raining here too but I am not outside and caught in the rain, so I'm enjoying the cool weather.


----------



## kittykit (Mar 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_Aw, that's too bad that you have allergies and can't enjoy the nice spring weather. I too am allergic to pollen, but it's mainly grass pollen for me, so my worst time comes in june-july. I hope you have some good medication. Last year I took a cortisone shot, and it helped me a lot more than the OTC meds ever have._

 
I've started my medication last week. I did some blood tests before and I'm very allergic to hazel (blooming now in Central Europe) and Birch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Once the birch blooming season is over in beginning of May, I'll be fine. I can't even wear any eye shadows nowadays because my eyes water like crazy.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_I've started my medication last week. I did some blood tests before and I'm very allergic to hazel (blooming now in Central Europe) and Birch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Once the birch blooming season is over in beginning of May, I'll be fine. I can't even wear any eye shadows nowadays because my eyes water like crazy._

 
oh no! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope that your mediaction makes you feel slightly more comfortable. i'm lucky and only get slightly itchy and watery eyes in high pollen season. roll on begining of may for you sweetie! 

i have to take my kitty annie to the vet tommorow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 she has been getting little scabs behind her ears. i thought perhaps it was our othercat dylan biting her. but this morning annie had a massive raw patch of flesh behind her ear. and because she is seperated from dylan during the night so it can't be him.i also don't think it's fleas or mites because dylan is fine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so i hope she's ok and that the vet can give some kind of explanation / medication for her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my poor baby


----------



## Susanne (Mar 25, 2010)

All the best for your kitty, Lou!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_All the best for your kitty, Lou! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thanks sweetie. i get so upset when something is wrong with one of them - they're my babies


----------



## Susanne (Mar 25, 2010)

I know. I miss mine. Somehow she is still here.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I know. I miss mine. Somehow she is still here._

 
absolutely she is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 kitties don't like to be forgotten about... ever! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm slightly concerned about this cat across the street too. he always used to be outside when i went to work and came home from work (so i'd cuddle him a bit and play with him) but for the past week he's not been here. the other kitty that our neighbours own is out and about... just not my special friend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and because me and nick haven't really said much other than 'hello' to these neighbours i don't feel like i can ask where there cat is!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 25, 2010)

Oh, I think you can ask! Maybe they are glad you are showing some interest.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Mar 25, 2010)

hello bimbos hope you are all well. all this talk of lush want me to go visit the store! i managed to get my hands on lightscapade MSF, have tried it out, and am not impressed at all. dont know whether to keep it or not 

have a good day everyone!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 26, 2010)

Wow! You got Lightscapade!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Oh, I think you can ask! Maybe they are glad you are showing some interest._

 
perhaps you are right. if i bump into them outside i shall ask how the kitty is... weirdly his name is prozac! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_hello bimbos hope you are all well. all this talk of lush want me to go visit the store! i managed to get my hands on lightscapade MSF, have tried it out, and am not impressed at all. dont know whether to keep it or not 

have a good day everyone!_

 
wow! i'm amazed you got lightscapade! but that's dissapointing for you if you're not keen on it. how come you don't like it? i've never seen on or tried one sadly... but it's hyped up so much! i hope you didn't spend too much on it...some people charge crazy prices!!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 26, 2010)

Hello Bimbos!

My exams are over for this time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I went and got myself a celebratory 129 brush. I had some membership rewards and a 20% off coupon for the cosmetics store that the counter is in so I only paid ~€25 for it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now it's no more MAC for me until GMLOL comes in 2,5 weeks.

I also got myself some cute office supplies for my next round of classes that start on monday. Everything is easier when you have cute materials to work with, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_Hello Bimbos!

My exams are over for this time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I went and got myself a celebratory 129 brush. I had some membership rewards and a 20% off coupon for the cosmetics store that the counter is in so I only paid ~€25 for it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now it's no more MAC for me until GMLOL comes in 2,5 weeks.

I also got myself some cute office supplies for my next round of classes that start on monday. Everything is easier when you have cute materials to work with, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope everyone is doing well!_

 
congrats on finishing your exam! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and what better way to celebrate than with a 129 brush! one of my fave blush brushes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




an update on my kitty! took her to the vet who said she had wax cysts in her ear. they are kinda dark blue in colour which is odd. and the reason why her ear had scabs on it was because she was scratching so hard so made herself bleed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i now have ear drops for her so hopefully she'll be back to normal in no time!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Mar 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Wow! You got Lightscapade!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_perhaps you are right. if i bump into them outside i shall ask how the kitty is... weirdly his name is prozac! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






wow! i'm amazed you got lightscapade! but that's dissapointing for you if you're not keen on it. how come you don't like it? i've never seen on or tried one sadly... but it's hyped up so much! i hope you didn't spend too much on it...some people charge crazy prices!!_

 
it just doesnt show up at all on me, and i am NC15. i got it at what it would cost to buy in stores here. its pretty to look at, but i just love my soft and gentle so much more!

i am thinking about putting it up for swap in the clearance bin, as i would rather have some hello kitty stuff


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 26, 2010)

Lou, I'm glad it wasn't anything too serious. Our pets really are like our babies aren't they


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 26, 2010)

Poor Annie! Lou, I am glad you at least know what is going on now.  I'm sure once she's had the drops she will start feeling better straightaway.  Kitty hugs to Annie (and Dylan, so he does not feel left out). 

Hugs all around, hope everyone is well.  I am doing well, but just very busy at work.  Looking forward to a big group dinner tomorrow night - my birthday is not until next week, but we are celebrating tomorrow.  There will be around 18-20 people there.  Yikes.  

Take care all.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_*it just doesnt show up at all on me, and i am NC15.* i got it at what it would cost to buy in stores here. its pretty to look at, but i just love my soft and gentle so much more!

i am thinking about putting it up for swap in the clearance bin, as i would rather have some hello kitty stuff_

 
Have you tried a 187 to get a very glowy finish on your cheeks? Over a blush?


----------



## Susanne (Mar 26, 2010)

Rachel, have fun tonight, enjoy your celebration!


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Rachel, have fun tonight, enjoy your celebration! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
THanks Susanne - it's tomorrow night, and I will.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_it just doesnt show up at all on me, and i am NC15. i got it at what it would cost to buy in stores here. its pretty to look at, but i just love my soft and gentle so much more!

i am thinking about putting it up for swap in the clearance bin, as i would rather have some hello kitty stuff_

 
awww... maybe experiment with it a little more first? layering it over blushers perhaps? if you did sell or swap though somebody would snap your hand off for it i'm sure! if only i had some hk stuff to offer you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_Lou, I'm glad it wasn't anything too serious. Our pets really are like our babies aren't they 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yeah they are! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 me and nick are 99% not having children so they really are my babies! i love them so much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Poor Annie! Lou, I am glad you at least know what is going on now. I'm sure once she's had the drops she will start feeling better straightaway. Kitty hugs to Annie (and Dylan, so he does not feel left out). 

Hugs all around, hope everyone is well. I am doing well, but just very busy at work. Looking forward to a big group dinner tomorrow night - my birthday is not until next week, but we are celebrating tomorrow. There will be around 18-20 people there. Yikes. 

Take care all.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
annie and dylan appriciate the hugs Rach! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 poor annie hates getting the drops put in her ears! i also have to rub this steroid cream on her cuts! poor thing! she keeps hiding under the bed.... she was a bit naughty last night though - nick chucks his pillows on the floor during the night and she had peed on one!!!! i think it was stress that made her do it.... at least nick didn't put his face on the pillow! hee hee!

i hope you enjoy your early birthday celebrations sweetie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sounds like you're going to have an amazing evening! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 18-20 people is fantastic! and i keep telling you not to work too hard! doesn't your boss know you need specktra time?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




have a great day bimbos!


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 27, 2010)

Rachel, have fun at the dinner! What a big group! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sally, how disappointing that Lightscapade is not working for you. I agree it is pretty to look at! I only see it in pictures and have no chance to see it IRL yet.

Lou, I hope Annie will soon be all right after using the ear drops. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got my GMLOL goodies today! What a gorgeous collection! It is my favourite collection from MAC so far in 2010. I haven't been this crazy over any MAC collection since last summer. I also tried L'Occitane shea butter hand cream today but I will buy it tomorrow when I go to the department store. I look forward to watching Glee tonight on Star World, which is my latest obsession. Any of you like Glee as well?


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm a big fan of Glee. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't wait until it returns next season. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How fun that you got GMLOL so soon. I'm looking forward to it arriving here.

My boyfriend was out last night with his coworkers, so he's sleeping late today. I am soooo bored right now.


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm only at the episode, Ballad. Look forward to next week's episode.

Maybe you can watch some youtube makeup tutorials.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_I'm only at the episode, Ballad. Look forward to next week's episode.

Maybe you can watch some youtube makeup tutorials. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks! I've been watching a lot of YouTube lately, so I've sort of run out of videos from the people I like. I'm stalking my subscriptions page like crazy, hoping someone will upload something new 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now it's 3PM and he's still not up. I guess I will eat lunch alone as well.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 27, 2010)

glee is awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 me and my friend at work have even got the music cd's they released! how sad is that?!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 27, 2010)

^ oh dear! i must have gone insane earlier! i somehow managed to sign in with an account that i made in 2006! doh!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_^ oh dear! i must have gone insane earlier! i somehow managed to sign in with an account that i made in 2006! doh!_

 
Oh, hun, it is you!! I already thought these posts would be spams or a virus! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for letting us know!!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Oh, hun, it is you!! I already thought these posts would be spams or a virus! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for letting us know!!_

 
hee hee! no it was me! but my maiden name was Bonner - hence LMB and not LMD!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 27, 2010)

Were you born in 1984? Like my younger sister?


----------



## Susanne (Mar 28, 2010)

Good morning Bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have Easter vacations now for two weeks. Last year on Easter I travelled to New York - makes a bit sad today because I would love to be there again and enjoy a coffee at Starbucks somewhere in Manhattan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But we will see, maybe this fall.

Have a great Sunday you all!


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 28, 2010)

awwws that must have been fun Susanne!! But have a great break! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sunday's almost over for me! since i live on the other side of the world! Have a great Sunday to you guys then!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Were you born in 1984? Like my younger sister? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yep i was born in 1984 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 such an imaginative user name huh? initials and year of birth! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks for merging my accounts btw! i forgot i made a specktra account in 2006... and i was so brain dead yesterday i just entered my old initials.... luckily i had a good nights sleep last night!


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_glee is awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 me and my friend at work have even got the music cd's they released! how sad is that?!_

 





 I want the cd as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe even the dvd box set of the series. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Glad that you had a good sleep last night. I was born in 1984 as well!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 28, 2010)

That was funny that you suddenly turned up as a different user. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't even realise, since I just go by pictures, so I thought you were someone else.

I wish I had easter vacations. But at least it's a 4 day weekend next weekend.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 28, 2010)

All you Glee fans are going to love this:
YouTube - "Don't Stop Believing" - Glee - cover


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 29, 2010)

^^ Thanks, I watched that before. 

InspiredBlue, not too bad. I only have holiday on Good Friday, so it is only a three-day weekend for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I watched The Lovely Bones yesterday. Anvika, I think if you love the book, the film is a little disappointing. The film focuses on Susie a lot, and the other characters are downplayed. The pace is slow too. Rachel Weisz is pretty, but she doesn't appear very often. Granted, the film cannot be as in-dept as the book so it is enjoyable if you haven't read the book. I guess I was expecting more.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm currently battling Pearson Education customer service, because they have messed up my order for a textbook I need _starting today._ And the package hasn't even been sent from the UK! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And as a cherry on top I have to make long international phone calls to resolve this. It is kinda funny though that companies in the UK apparently still do the "wait music" while you are on hold. Here it's usually just an occasional beep and a message telling me that I'm still in the queue.

Time to get ready for school now


----------



## Susanne (Mar 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Rachel, have fun at the dinner! What a big group! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sally, how disappointing that Lightscapade is not working for you. I agree it is pretty to look at! I only see it in pictures and have no chance to see it IRL yet.

Lou, I hope Annie will soon be all right after using the ear drops. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I* got my GMLOL goodies today! What a gorgeous collection! It is my favourite collection from MAC so far in 2010. I haven't been this crazy over any MAC collection since last summer. I also tried L'Occitane shea butter hand cream today but I will buy it tomorrow when I go to the department store.* I look forward to watching Glee tonight on Star World, which is my latest obsession. Any of you like Glee as well?_

 
Enjoy your GMLOL!! I hope to get my order on Saturday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If not then Tuesday after Easter (Friday and Monday will both be holidays here).

And don't you love the hand cream by L'Occitane?


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 29, 2010)

Glad that you are getting GMLOL soon as well! What a great collection!

I bought the shea butter hand cream and I love it. The scent is nice too!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 30, 2010)

I got my GMLOL goodies today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Much earlier than I had expected. Woohoo!

And I just have to post this. It is priceless.
YouTube - Barbie Makeup 1980's


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 31, 2010)

morning bimbos! i am hoping that the LOL collection comes on the uk site today! i'm very excited for it!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 31, 2010)

I can't believe I beat the UK release!


----------



## kittykit (Mar 31, 2010)

I hope we will get the collection this week! I've been working like a slave and have no time to stop by the store to see if they're already in.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_I can't believe I beat the UK release! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
you're very lucky! the stuff didn't go on the site today.... tommorow maybe?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_I hope we will get the collection this week! I've been working like a slave and have no time to stop by the store to see if they're already in._

 





 try not to work too hard sweetie! 

i'm really feeling ill right now, nick gave me his cold and work was stressful which made me feel even worse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this sucks!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 31, 2010)

I hope you get your goodies soon Lou


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 1, 2010)

Hope you will feel better soon, Lou! 

Tomorrow is Good Friday holiday for me. At least I don't have to wake up so early to go to work.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Apr 1, 2010)

me too miss QQ! i am glad for finally a proper holiday. we will get art supplies in NZ on monday (easter monday). i wont be able to see the collection until tuesday, am thinking i will only buy one e/l, or skip completely. the lipstain marker pen things are intriguing. i wont even look at the greasepaint sticks, i hardly use mine at all. my current base love is the white chromaline - it does not shift at all! i hope everyone has a good long weekend


----------



## kittykit (Apr 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_ 







 try not to work too hard sweetie! 

i'm really feeling ill right now, nick gave me his cold and work was stressful which made me feel even worse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this sucks!_

 
I hope you feel better soon... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Work started to get crazy... am working more than 40hrs this week. Too bad Good Friday isn't a bank holiday here but Easter Monday is.


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 1, 2010)

I wish I have Easter Monday holiday too. We only have 13 days of public holiday annually. Oh well, I wish we have more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The grease paint sticks don't appeal to me too as I hardly use my black one. I will get Undercurrent if the collection is available.


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi Ladies!!! How are you all?
Hi Susanne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Hi Lou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Hi Yagmur. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..who else is around? Had Tish been here?

I hope you gorgeous ladies have been very well! Whats new? Are you guys gearing up for the warm weather. Susanne I know you must be excited for that


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 3, 2010)

girls! I'm back from the short sabbatical ... I had to be away coz I wasn't well at all but, now that am recovering, I had to get back to Specktra! I got my Cherry Culture package and am so happy with all my stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, I can finally go watch Alice in Wonderland in 3D tomorrow


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 3, 2010)

hello everybody! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 how are your Easter weekends going? i'm still working like a dog! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 no rest for the wicked! me and nick are going to a house party tonight which should be fun. although neither of us will drink much because we are ill and have been taking meds! not good!

oh and only 29 days until i go to Florida! wooooooo!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 3, 2010)

Hey Lou! Feel better soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope you have a great time at the party (I know you will, after all you have an off tom)


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 3, 2010)

Lou, enjoy your party! 

I went shopping yesterday and spent lots of money. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I came back with two Rouge Coco lipsticks, Dior quint in Iridescent Leather 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, new Dior Addict Ultra Gloss in Satin Peach and Blooming Lovely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . 






 Anvika. I posted on the previous page, 489, about The Lovely Bones for you. Hope you'll enjoy Alice!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks Qirong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'll read up! I really hope to LOVE Alice in Wonderland


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_I watched The Lovely Bones yesterday. Anvika, I think if you love the book, the film is a little disappointing. The film focuses on Susie a lot, and the other characters are downplayed. The pace is slow too. Rachel Weisz is pretty, but she doesn't appear very often. Granted, the film cannot be as in-dept as the book so it is enjoyable if you haven't read the book. I guess I was expecting more._

 
I haven't read the book yet and now, am thinking maybe I should forget the movie and read the book instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks a lot for the review hun!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 3, 2010)

Happy Easter to all of you! I hope you have a great weekend!

I am really busy these days, here on Specktra and at home with my household and work for school. Yes, I should enjoy my vacations more


----------



## Susanne (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh, and I have hit pan of my Select Sheer Powder Pressed today.

With all the LE terror I should not forget to buy my basics


----------



## InspiredBlue (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi everyone!

It's my boyfriends birthday today, so I ran out in the morning and bought a chocolate cake (he loves chocolate) and a small bottle of champagne. We had champagne in the sun on our balcony after breakfast, and it was lovely. It really feels like spring now.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_Hi everyone!

It's my boyfriends birthday today, so I ran out in the morning and bought a chocolate cake (he loves chocolate) and a small bottle of champagne. We had champagne in the sun on our balcony after breakfast, and it was lovely. It really feels like spring now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
that sounds like heaven!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope your boyfriend enjoyed his treat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy alice Anvika! it looks really good. everytime me and nick want to see it something crops up so we can't!


----------



## dietcokeg (Apr 3, 2010)

Count me in to the dazzleglass club!!! Bimbo for life!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 3, 2010)

Last Easter I was in New York - I would LOVE to be there now again!! *desperate* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I feel so restless right now.


----------



## Nicala (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm officially on spring break without any plans. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ideas?


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Last Easter I was in New York - I would LOVE to be there now again!! *desperate* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I feel so restless right now._

 





 It is strange how festive holidays and change of seasons always bring back memories to us. Maybe you can think of your move soon? Something to look forward to and distract you.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_





 It is strange how festive holidays and change of seasons always bring back memories to us. *Maybe you can think of your move soon?* Something to look forward to and distract you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Yes, this is what I save my money for!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Apr 5, 2010)

I've applied a couple of rounds of fake tan over the weekend, so I look quite summery now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The new avatar is to reflect that feeling, but it's really an older picture.

Can't stand the smell though. I feel like I smell like an unbaked loaf of bread.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 5, 2010)

for Susanne. yes , think about moving soon and the new vanity that you'll have lots of room for!

and yeah i know what you mean about smelling like uncooked bread! it's an odd smell! i haven't used any fake tan in a week or so. i shall use some more just befire i go on holiday though so i don't stand out because i'm so white compared to all the Florida people!

i've been feeling a bit depressed today. so have just munched on some chocolate to make myself feel better


----------



## InspiredBlue (Apr 5, 2010)

Lou, I hope you feel better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have to share this, sooo cute
Interaktiivne Tallinna Loomaaed (Click on the indoor view, because that's where they are)
It's live feed of a leopard with it's two newborn little leopard kittens. They were born today, so they are really small. And it even has sound, so when they move around (or when mama leopard snores 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) you can hear it.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 5, 2010)

awwww! this is so cute! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i think the mum is sleeping right now with the babies in her legs


----------



## Susanne (Apr 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_





 for Susanne. yes , think about moving soon and the new vanity that you'll have lots of room for!

and yeah i know what you mean about smelling like uncooked bread! it's an odd smell! i haven't used any fake tan in a week or so. i shall use some more just befire i go on holiday though so i don't stand out because i'm so white compared to all the Florida people!

*i've been feeling a bit depressed today.* so have just munched on some chocolate to make myself feel better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Lou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so did I. Somehow a lot of things went wrong today. 

So I decided to go back to bed and watched "Ghosts of a Girlfriends' past" with Matthew McGonaughey first and then "Confessions of a Shopaholic".

Why did my boyfriend sleep after 5 minutes?? Come on? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




See, I can laugh again. The rest will be alright as well during the next days.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Lou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so did I. Somehow a lot of things went wrong today. 

So I decided to go back to bed and watched "Ghosts of a Girlfriends' past" with Matthew McGonaughey first and then "Confessions of a Shopaholic".

Why did my boyfriend sleep after 5 minutes?? Come on? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




See, I can laugh again. The rest will be alright as well during the next days._

 
at least it'snot just me who's had a crappy day then! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm pleased you're also feeling a bit better now, and like you i think my mood will  lift as the days go by... work has just been really stressful for me right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i've never seen ghosts of a girlfriends past but the shopaholic film is funny! have you read the books? they are even better!!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_at least it'snot just me who's had a crappy day then! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm pleased you're also feeling a bit better now, and like you i think my mood will lift as the days go by... work has just been really stressful for me right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i've never seen ghosts of a girlfriends past but the shopaholic film is funny! have you read the books? they are even better!!_

 
Yes, I read them in English 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and they are better! 

And you must watch Ghosts of a Girlfriends' past!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Apr 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Yes, I read them in English 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and they are better! 

And you must watch Ghosts of a Girlfriends' past!_

 
I can't stand reading translations if I can read the original language. I find myself translating dialogue back to what I think it might originally have been in my head while I read. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




By the way, are any of you on Twitter?


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm not on Twitter. Haven't caught the twitter fever yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not watch Ghosts of a girlfriend's past too. Hope it will be shown on tv soon! 






 to Lou and Susanne. The day will get better and so will the week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I haven't been feeling depressed but I'm really exhausted. My left knee, back and left hip is hurting. On Saturday it was painful but the pain was gone by Sunday. Yesterday it came back. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's funny how I complain that the left side of my body is always hurting. The right side seems fine most of the time.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 6, 2010)

no i've not got the twitter bug either yet! facebook i love, twitter not so bothered about! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





even my hubby was watching the leopard feed last night and finding it cute! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and yes... i feel better now today is a new day... must get my brows waxed today though... looking a bit ropey!


----------



## kittykit (Apr 6, 2010)

G'day Bimbos!

I hope your Tuesday is a better one though it's not fun to come back to work after the long weekend!

My fiance left for the US for 2 weeks again this morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Our little Yorkie isn't really himself today. He was trying to throw up early this morning, I suspect he was too hungry because he didn't really eat yesterday. Checked him out during lunch time and he looked as if he's having hiccups. I don't know what's wrong with him... It worries me. I hope he's fine.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_G'day Bimbos!

I hope your Tuesday is a better one though it's not fun to come back to work after the long weekend!

My fiance left for the US for 2 weeks again this morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Our little Yorkie isn't really himself today. He was trying to throw up early this morning, I suspect he was too hungry because he didn't really eat yesterday. Checked him out during lunch time and he looked as if he's having hiccups. I don't know what's wrong with him... It worries me. I hope he's fine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 hopefully the two weeks will go really quickly for you.  and i hope your little doggie is ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 maybe if he's not better soon you could call the vet and see if hiccups could be the issue and what you could do to help it?


----------



## InspiredBlue (Apr 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_G'day Bimbos!

I hope your Tuesday is a better one though it's not fun to come back to work after the long weekend!

My fiance left for the US for 2 weeks again this morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Our little Yorkie isn't really himself today. He was trying to throw up early this morning, I suspect he was too hungry because he didn't really eat yesterday. Checked him out during lunch time and he looked as if he's having hiccups. I don't know what's wrong with him... It worries me. I hope he's fine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I don't want to worry you, but not eating and "hickuping" (when my dog sounds like that, she is really trying to regurgitate something) and trying to throw up sounds like he might have eaten something, like a toy, that may be blocking his intestines. If he's still not eating, go have him checked out by the vet.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 6, 2010)

I am not on Twitter! I have no time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My job, private life and Specktra are enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope you all feel better today!!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 6, 2010)

Oh. I bought my first Chanel n/p today! 307 Orange Fizz. 

I was frustrated b/c I am still waiting for some new awesome drugstore polishes


----------



## kittykit (Apr 6, 2010)

Little doggie is doing fine now, turned out he has reverse cough which is common in small breed dogs. The other reason why he wasn't eating his kibbles because he's teething now. I cooked him some chicken with rice and carrots for dinner and he finished everything. He's back to normal, playing and running around. 

I cried before I found out it was reverse cough... He came to me and gave me some love. He's now waiting at the door for his 'big boss'.

Btw, I've Twitter but sometimes I forget that I have one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - http://twitter.com/noiselet


----------



## InspiredBlue (Apr 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_Little doggie is doing fine now, turned out he has reverse cough which is common in small breed dogs. The other reason why he wasn't eating his kibbles because he's teething now. I cooked him some chicken with rice and carrots for dinner and he finished everything. He's back to normal, playing and running around. 

I cried before I found out it was reverse cough... He came to me and gave me some love. He's now waiting at the door for his 'big boss'.

Btw, I've Twitter but sometimes I forget that I have one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - MissA (noiselet) on Twitter_

 
Followed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm glad your pup is feeling better. It's so hard when pets are sick because they can't tell you what's wrong.


----------



## banana1234 (Apr 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_no i've not got the twitter bug either yet! facebook i love, twitter not so bothered about! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




even my hubby was watching the leopard feed last night and finding it cute! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and yes... i feel better now today is a new day... must get my brows waxed today though... looking a bit ropey!_

 




brows are a pain in the butt, i hate plucking, waxing and shaping mine every five bloody minutes


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_that sounds like heaven!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope your boyfriend enjoyed his treat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy alice Anvika! it looks really good. everytime me and nick want to see it something crops up so we can't!_

 
I crazy loved AIW Lou! It's awesome considering how I love dark stuff plus I saw it in 3D and man, was it great!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 7, 2010)

InspiredBlue, your avatar is amazing! I am on twitter but, it's useless. I am a hardcore FB user 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 everyone! What are you planning for the coming weekend? (That's cause I started planning already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 7, 2010)

^^ What are your plans?

I'm watching Clash of the Titans this Friday evening. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Got complimentary tickets which includes dinner (starter, main course and dessert) and the seats are individual couches. I'm curious to experience it because the ticket price is four times the usual for that theatre and without dinner. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Oh. I bought my first Chanel n/p today! 307 Orange Fizz. 

I was frustrated b/c I am still waiting for some new awesome drugstore polishes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Enjoy your Orange Fizz! It is a very summery colour! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My cuticles are a little better so maybe I can apply nail polish today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I haven't been applying because my cuticles were peeling and hurting for a month or so. 

My muscles are still aching and I didn't sleep well last night. Never mind, I have the day off today to rest.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_




brows are a pain in the butt, i hate plucking, waxing and shaping mine every five bloody minutes_

 
tell me about it!the guys at work laugh at me though when i say that i'm getting my brows done. they think it's pointless! but it's not because i can't do my make up properly if they are all over grown!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_I crazy loved AIW Lou! It's awesome considering how I love dark stuff plus I saw it in 3D and man, was it great!_

 
i'm pleased that you liked it! i need to see more things in 3d! but i get scared so easily things coming out at my face is never a good thing!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_InspiredBlue, your avatar is amazing! I am on twitter but, it's useless. I am a hardcore FB user 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 everyone! What are you planning for the coming weekend? (That's cause I started planning already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 
my plans for the weekend are working on saturday (as usual!) and on sunday i shall be home alone because nick will be working then which is a pain. so really exciting stuff!


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 7, 2010)

^^ Lou, maybe you can sit a few rows after the middle row when watching a 3d movie if you are scared of things jumping into your face. I sat a few rows behind the middle row and felt the effects were rather mild. In fact I would like to sit nearer to the screen the next time I watch a 3d movie to see how good/scary the effect is.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_^^ Lou, maybe you can sit a few rows after the middle row when watching a 3d movie if you are scared of things jumping into your face. I sat a few rows behind the middle row and felt the effects were rather mild. In fact I would like to sit nearer to the screen the next time I watch a 3d movie to see how good/scary the effect is._

 
ah good tip! the last thing i saw in 3d was my bloody valentine which was a horror film. we were sat near the front and having all sorts of freaky things coming near my face was too much for me!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Apr 7, 2010)

I tweet mostly in Swedish, but incase anyone is interested I am @HMetsis

It's great that this week is only 4 workdays (or, in my case school). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Only two left 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I used Shell Pearl BP as an eyeshadow today, and it was really pretty. With a little brown in the crease and under the eye it made a good simple look. I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Shell Pearl!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_I tweet mostly in Swedish, but incase anyone is interested I am @HMetsis

It's great that this week is only 4 workdays (or, in my case school). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Only two left 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I used Shell Pearl BP as an eyeshadow today, and it was really pretty. With a little brown in the crease and under the eye it made a good simple look. I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Shell Pearl!_

 
ooohh i wouldn't have thought to use it as a shadow! thanks for the tip! i use msf's frequently on my lids which look pretty.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Apr 7, 2010)

I've just called the police on the teenagers that were drinking and causing all sorts of commotion in the yard outside out building. I feel quite happy with my grumpy old self.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_I've just called the police on the teenagers that were drinking and causing all sorts of commotion in the yard outside out building. I feel quite happy with my grumpy old self. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
take that you horrid teens! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 there's always a select few that like to cause issues. it's black box day for me today..... ooohhh yeah baby!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Apr 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_take that you horrid teens! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 there's always a select few that like to cause issues. it's black box day for me today..... ooohhh yeah baby! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy your Liberty stuff!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't know about my plans yet cause early morning today my sis-in-law and my baby niece (almost 3 mths old) came home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Now, every second of my time is gonna be all about her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Qirong, do tell me how you like Clash of the Titans.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_^^ What are your plans?

I'm watching Clash of the Titans this Friday evening. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Got complimentary tickets which includes dinner (starter, main course and dessert) and the seats are individual couches. I'm curious to experience it because the ticket price is four times the usual for that theatre and without dinner. _

 
Lou, Avatar was my first 3D movie (bad choice, it sucked!) but, after watching AIW, I'm sure I'll always try the 3D stuff first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The 3D in AIW is anyhow brilliant! It's fun when you feel things coming at your face and you close your eyes instinctively only to laugh out when you open em 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I still hope you have fun on Sunday, it's YOUR time, enjoy it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i'm pleased that you liked it! i need to see more things in 3d! but i get scared so easily things coming out at my face is never a good thing!



my plans for the weekend are working on saturday (as usual!) and on sunday i shall be home alone because nick will be working then which is a pain. so really exciting stuff!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 9, 2010)

well my only wish for sunday is that teh weather is good so i can mow the grass and do a little weeding in the garden! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so farthe weather looks like it will be nice!


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 9, 2010)

The complimentary tickets were taken away! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm gutted! It is a long story but my sixth sense was kind of accurate. I was all excited about it on Tuesday but I thought I better not get overly excited because one could never be sure about anything, furthermore it was free. Then I got news yesterday that it was cancelled. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh well, I don't think I want to watch the movie because I'm not keen on it. Just really wanted the 4x usual tic price experience.  

Your niece must be very cute!


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi, Lou! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you get good weather on Sunday! It is raining here now. April showers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sadly, I have no plans this weekend other than to visit MAC to finally buy Show Orchid and True Babe. *ponders on plans*


----------



## Susanne (Apr 9, 2010)

Bimbos!

I watched SATC - the movie yesterday on DVD to be prepared for the second one this May 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is already two years ago I could watch it at the movies and I could not remember the whole story.

The coming weekend I will stay at home working for school, I still have a lot to do here at my PC. So no special plans! Maybe we will go to a Chinese all you can eat though.


----------



## kittykit (Apr 9, 2010)

Good morning Bimbos!

Looks like we're gonna have a rainy weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I planned to plant some pansies, sow some seeds and do some outdoor photoshooting. Oh well, I guess I'll stay indoor, watching DVDs, spending more time with my little doggie and crafting.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 9, 2010)

WHAT?? Why would they take those away?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish you could've gone!

Yes, she is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... You could check her pics on my FB 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_The complimentary tickets were taken away! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm gutted! It is a long story but my sixth sense was kind of accurate. I was all excited about it on Tuesday but I thought I better not get overly excited because one could never be sure about anything, furthermore it was free. Then I got news yesterday that it was cancelled. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh well, I don't think I want to watch the movie because I'm not keen on it. Just really wanted the 4x usual tic price experience.  

Your niece must be very cute!_


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 9, 2010)

I saw them! She's an angel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah how could they! Left me feeling disappointed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Susanne, I saw some advertisement that SATC 2 is coming soon. I didn't watch the first movie either. The drama series is only available on cable tv in a channel which I don't subscribe. Maybe I can try catching the first movie so that I will not be very lost when I'm watching the second.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Apr 9, 2010)

I just watched the SATC2 trailer and read Jezebel's commentary on it. Here it is, if you are interested: New Sex & The City Trailer: Arabian Nights Redux - Sex and the city movie trailer - Jezebel

We are having some friends over tomorrow night. The plan is to just hang out, play a new fun board game we bought and eat good food. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But that also means that there will be a few crazy hours of cleaning the apartment at turbo speed tomorrow morning. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It been so long since I ate at a chinese buffét. Mmm.. Now I want to go to one too. Susanne, you enabler you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I went and bought Plink! lipstick today. Of course I have to have it now that I know it's DC'd.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 9, 2010)

can i just say that i am stupidly excited for sex and the city 2?! seriously! i love the tv show, love the first film... and the second has Aiden in it!!! goona be great! me and hubby have different views on big and aiden... he liked aiden and thinks she should have stuck with him, wheras i think her and big are really meant for each other.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm not a fan of Aiden. Whenever I watch my DVD's the Aiden seasons are almost painful. So I skip them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I am not a fan _at all _of the "Something happened" phonecall to Big in the trailer.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_I'm not a fan of Aiden. Whenever I watch my DVD's the Aiden seasons are almost painful. So I skip them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I am not a fan at all of the "Something happened" phonecall to Big in the trailer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i don't dislike him, just don't think he's as exciting or as well matched for her as big is. he's still nice to look at though


----------



## kittykit (Apr 9, 2010)

SATC 2!! I've just seen the trailer, I can't wait! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I prefer big too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I watched the first movie many times... even my man enjoyed it *lol*


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_SATC 2!! I've just seen the trailer, I can't wait! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I prefer big too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I watched the first movie many times... even my man enjoyed it *lol*_

 
yeah nick loves it! he's sat and watched every episode with me(i have the box sets) and saw the movie with me twice. i have the perfect man!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Apr 11, 2010)

hey bimbos! hope everyone is having a good weekend. i am not, me and my partner decided to take time out from our relationship, am not in a very happy place right now, it hurts alot, but i do know that we need to do it if we want our relationship to survive. it is hard because he told me that he still loves me


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm not doing anything exciting. Yesterday I had pizza for lunch and it was good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm craving for japanese food at the moment. I'm back from my swim and I just want to spend some time on Specktra and maybe think about my summer makeup wishlist. All geared up for summer collections already!


----------



## kittykit (Apr 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_yeah nick loves it! he's sat and watched every episode with me(i have the box sets) and saw the movie with me twice. i have the perfect man! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Lucky you! Whenever I'm watching SATC, he walks away! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_hey bimbos! hope everyone is having a good weekend. i am not, me and my partner decided to take time out from our relationship, am not in a very happy place right now, it hurts alot, but i do know that we need to do it if we want our relationship to survive. it is hard because he told me that he still loves me_

 





 I hope it all works out. 

I've quite a boring weekend so far. I spent my entire Saturday sitting at home, online and watching the telly. Didn't go out because my allergies is getting worse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My fiance is in Las Vegas now and I've just sent him a list of MAC Pro stuffs and told him he should check out the CCO for me. I hope he finds Lollipop Lovin. 

My Sunday started with a bowl of oatmeal with strawberries. Gotta start cooking lunch soon because my best friend's coming over for lunch today.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Apr 11, 2010)

Hey Bimbos!

I am having a lovely weekend so far. Yesterday we had some friends over and played board games and had lots of laughs. Today I just got up, had a long hot shower and now I'm picking at all the yummy leftovers from last night, while waiting for my boyfriend to wake up.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_hey bimbos! hope everyone is having a good weekend. i am not, me and my partner decided to take time out from our relationship, am not in a very happy place right now, it hurts alot, but i do know that we need to do it if we want our relationship to survive. it is hard because he told me that he still loves me_

 
awww Sally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that sucks. just try and stay positive about the whole thing. if he still loves you then that is good. me and nick took a break from each other for about 6 months years ago, and we ended up marrying each other. so please don't get depressed and sad thinking that it's completely over. us girls are here you for sweetie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i finally managed to mow the grass! yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now the back garden looks very nice. but it tired me out. so i have been watching some keeping up with teh kardashians.... so addictive!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Apr 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_awww Sally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that sucks. just try and stay positive about the whole thing. if he still loves you then that is good. me and nick took a break from each other for about 6 months years ago, and we ended up marrying each other. so please don't get depressed and sad thinking that it's completely over. us girls are here you for sweetie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i finally managed to mow the grass! yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now the back garden looks very nice. but it tired me out. so i have been watching some keeping up with teh kardashians.... so addictive!_

 
thanks for that Lou, mike did mention that that was a possibilty by the end of the year if we still wanted to be together. its just hard when he tells me that he still loves me.

my mum cheered me up today by buying me solar white and bio green e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they were on strawberrynet, so im hoping that they are authentic (the MAC e/s ive brought off there before were real) what are mums for? 

it is nice to be on holiday tho


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 12, 2010)

oohhh solar white and bio green are awesome shadows! i've never bought from that site before but fingers crossed they are authentic for you! i've not heard of those colours being faked before! what a lovely gift from your mum! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 now it's just the waiting for them to arrive!

back at work today - my day off went far too quickly yesterday! i also hate to admit that i woke up very grumpy this morning! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but am in a much better mood now.


----------



## kittykit (Apr 12, 2010)

Good morning!

I haven't really gotten any good sleep for the past few nights because of my blocked nose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't wait till the annoying allergies to go away. 

1++ weeks to go till Mike's home from the US. He's in Las Vegas now and yes, I've sent him a list of MAC stuffs he *should* get for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How I wish I'm not sitting at my desk in the office now but shopping in Vegas!


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 12, 2010)

Yeah blocked nose totally ruin sleep, so I hope your allergy clears soon! I have blocked nose every day because of allergy to dust and all so I use nasal spray before I sleep.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 12, 2010)

i hope that your man can bring you back some awesome goodies from Vegas hun! it'll get you even more excited for his return!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and sorry to you guys with bad allergies right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 i hate being not able to sleep due to a blocked nose.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Apr 12, 2010)

I often have a blocked nose too, but I have had that since I was a child, so I just became a mouth breather somewhere along the way.


----------



## banana1234 (Apr 12, 2010)

i hope things work out for you Nzsallyb

but no matter what happens, things always happen for a reason, even if it is not obvious to you at the time, even if he turns out to not be mr right, it will all work out in the end!

that's what i say anyway


----------



## Nzsallyb (Apr 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_Good morning!

I haven't really gotten any good sleep for the past few nights because of my blocked nose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't wait till the annoying allergies to go away. 

1++ weeks to go till Mike's home from the US. He's in Las Vegas now and yes, I'*ve sent him a list of MAC stuffs he should get for me*





 How I wish I'm not sitting at my desk in the office now but shopping in Vegas!_

 
yes, but will he? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




im now eyeing up old pigments, and im looking at a highlight between polished ivory and white gold, im NC15 wat you girls think? ive got a MAC hunger!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 13, 2010)

i love white gold!! it's slightly chunky but not difficult to work with. it has the most amazing green sheen! and it looks awesome over darker bases where the sheen is really apparent! wieirdly polished ivory is not one that i own... maybe i should get a sample one day!


----------



## kittykit (Apr 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i hope that your man can bring you back some awesome goodies from Vegas hun! it'll get you even more excited for his return!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_yes, but will he? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I really hope he has the time for that, he has really tight schedule this time. He's in Vegas for business, leaving tomorrow and flies to San Francisco. He better be sure he gets them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I only have 3 items on the list. *lol* 

He's in the US for business a few times a year. Whenever he's there, I'll get him to bring stuffs for me. He told me one time he was really embarrassed at store - he showed his mobile (I txt him), 'I don't know what these numbers are (brushes!) but they're definitely something you've here.' The MA LOLed.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_He told me one time he was really embarrassed at store - he showed his mobile (I txt him), 'I don't know what these numbers are (brushes!) but they're definitely something you've here.' The MA LOLed._

 
awww that's so cute!


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_I often have a blocked nose too, but I have had that since I was a child, so I just became a mouth breather somewhere along the way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Somewhere along the way, I also improvise the way I breathe to semi mouth and nose I think! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dry mouth and throat is an irritating side effect for me. I've had blocked nose for nearly 10 years now due to allergy. When I was a child the dust allergy caused my eyes to swell and hives all over my body. Then in my late teen it became blocked nose.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Apr 13, 2010)

So here's a funny story: I have no electricity!
And I didn't even realize it for a while since my laptop went over to battery power when it happened. I figured my internet connection was giving me trouble, until I decided to go make a sandwich and the fridge light was out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So here I am, sitting with my laptop and my (other) mobile internet connection, hoping the electricity comes back before I run out of battery power.


----------



## banana1234 (Apr 13, 2010)

bimbos, i have had a bad day

first of all i went into work today to find out if i still have my job, they were wanting to cut down my hours to just 10 hours a week because of budget cuts! i cant live on that... 
so i was in a bad mood anyway, but this shoplifter assaulted me and shoved me into the door frame and grabbed me round my neck, we called the police, but they do nothing, they never do, and to top it all off my boss still doesnt know if i will have my job next month or not! grr!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Apr 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_bimbos, i have had a bad day

first of all i went into work today to find out if i still have my job, they were wanting to cut down my hours to just 10 hours a week because of budget cuts! i cant live on that... 
so i was in a bad mood anyway, but this shoplifter assaulted me and shoved me into the door frame and grabbed me round my neck, we called the police, but they do nothing, they never do, and to top it all off my boss still doesnt know if i will have my job next month or not! grr!_

 
That sucks! I can't believe that the police won't do anything when you were physically assaulted. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I hope you get to keep your hours, and if not maybe you can find some extra work elsewhere.


----------



## banana1234 (Apr 13, 2010)

thanks, it just feels better to tell some one about my bad day

a problem shared is a problem halfed! isnt that what they say?


----------



## rockinruby (Apr 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_bimbos, i have had a bad day

first of all i went into work today to find out if i still have my job, they were wanting to cut down my hours to just 10 hours a week because of budget cuts! i cant live on that... 
so i was in a bad mood anyway, but this shoplifter assaulted me and shoved me into the door frame and grabbed me round my neck, we called the police, but they do nothing, they never do, and to top it all off my boss still doesnt know if i will have my job next month or not! grr!_

 
Oh my goodness. I know what it's like to be in that situation. The police are bloody useless! Sorry to hear that.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_bimbos, i have had a bad day

first of all i went into work today to find out if i still have my job, they were wanting to cut down my hours to just 10 hours a week because of budget cuts! i cant live on that... 
so i was in a bad mood anyway, but this shoplifter assaulted me and shoved me into the door frame and grabbed me round my neck, we called the police, but they do nothing, they never do, and to top it all off my boss still doesnt know if i will have my job next month or not! grr!_

 





 i'm so sorry to hear this sweetie. maybe you will eb best to start looking for a new job now so just in case you don't keep your job next month you will have gotten a headstart on loooking for new things. but the 10 hours a week you have now is pretty pants 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i really hope you get something else sorted soon.

as for the shop lifter i can't believe that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 well i can because we get lots of scum bags like that in my shop. and i agree - the police never do anything about them even when you catch it on cctv. i've never been grabbed by the throat though - but i've been pushed, spat at and generally abused 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so sorry sweetie!


----------



## banana1234 (Apr 14, 2010)

bastards the lot of them! hehe
i'm kind of over it now, but the police have been to see me twice now, today they took the cctv tape, but yesterday they told me they wouldnt take it

pathetic!

i am looking for a new job now! hehe, maybe i will find something better


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_bastards the lot of them! hehe
i'm kind of over it now, but the police have been to see me twice now, today they took the cctv tape, but yesterday they told me they wouldnt take it

pathetic!

i am looking for a new job now! hehe, maybe i will find something better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i'm postive that you will get amuch better job sweetie. it may not happen over night but give it time!


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 15, 2010)

^^ I agree with Lou. Banana1234, good luck and keep looking but don't worry! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My work is getting tough and I don't know how long I can hang in here. I find it extremely stressful to be caught in the middle and groping in the dark all the time. Sigh... sorry. I will find some makeup to cheer myself up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ETA: Luckily I have Steppin' Out d/g with me today and I whipped it out and put it on. Just staring at the tube makes me happy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Off to increase budget for more dazzleglass.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Apr 15, 2010)

I have an awful headache, and I've had it since yesterday afternoon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 No school for me today. That also means no stalking the counter when they open for Petals & Peacocks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll have my boyfriend go when he goes to work, but he doesn't start before noon today, and my little sister (my personal little MAC spy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) is going to check where she lives too. Hopefully one of them will get it for me. Otherwise this will be a painful and sucky day.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 15, 2010)

^i hope you arefeeling a bit better today sweetie


----------



## InspiredBlue (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm feeling a little better at the moment, because I've taken every imaginable painkiller. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And my boyfriend got P&P for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Apparently it wasn't a popular color here, because I know they had 7 of them to begin with at the counter he went to, and there were 4 or 5 left when he was there almost 3 hours after they opened. Now I need to get an _abort mission_ signal to my sister, so I don't end up with two tubes.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Apr 15, 2010)

This Petals & Peacocks thing is turning into a (long, I'm sorry) anecdote. My sister wasn't answering her phone all day, and then suddenly called me to tell me _she got me the lipstick._ After I'd tried to call her for hours, and sent numerous texts to tell her to not buy it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



She was still in the department store when she called me, so she want back and tried to return it, but they wouldn't let her. So she exchanged it for Ever Hip for herself instead.
I think I might be driving my sister into MAC addiction. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sister to me on the phone in an exited voice: "I now have a lipstick and zero money, but that's fine." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (She's 16.)


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_This Petals & Peacocks thing is turning into a (long, I'm sorry) anecdote. My sister wasn't answering her phone all day, and then suddenly called me to tell me she got me the lipstick. After I'd tried to call her for hours, and sent numerous texts to tell her to not buy it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



She was still in the department store when she called me, so she want back and tried to return it, but they wouldn't let her. So she exchanged it for Ever Hip for herself instead.
I think I might be driving my sister into MAC addiction. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sister to me on the phone in an exited voice: "I now have a lipstick and zero money, but that's fine." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (She's 16.)_

 
hee hee! your poor sister! it's sweet that she got you p&p.... just sucks that you had already got it by this point! but at least she gained a lippie! ever hip looks like a lovely blush!


----------



## banana1234 (Apr 15, 2010)

hehe if she starts her collection at 16, she could have a truely awesome one by the time she's our age! hehehe

i'm sure she will love ever hip


----------



## InspiredBlue (Apr 15, 2010)

Oh yes, she will surely be a huge MAC diva in a few years. She's already making lists of eyeshadows she wants, and sometimes she wears Russian Red to school! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll make it up to her next week when she comes to visit me. She's like a Uk size 6 so it's always fun to go and shop for her, everything fits amazingly.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_Oh yes, she will surely be a huge MAC diva in a few years. She's already making lists of eyeshadows she wants, and sometimes she wears Russian Red to school! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*
I'll make it up to her next week when she comes to visit me. She's like a Uk size 6 so it's always fun to go and shop for her, everything fits amazingly.*_

 
wow! i bet she looks amazing in skinny jeans and all these pretty flesh coloured tops that are in stores at the moment! and yes she definatly sounds like a mac diva in the making!


----------



## banana1234 (Apr 15, 2010)

i wish i was a size 6!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Apr 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_i wish i was a size 6!_

 
Tell me about it. Sis said she wished she had my nose when we skyped earlier. Me: "And I wish I had your body, wanna trade?" She quickly realised that she was quite happy as it is.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_i wish i was a size 6!_

 
i'd be happy with a size 12! much better than the 18/20 i am now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_Tell me about it. Sis said she wished she had my nose when we skyped earlier. Me: "And I wish I had your body, wanna trade?" She quickly realised that she was quite happy as it is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hee hee! blesh her!


----------



## banana1234 (Apr 15, 2010)

i would like to be a 10/12, i think that would be nice, i'm currently on a strict diet and have lost a stone and a quarter... i think if i lose 1 or 2 more, i will be happy with my size, but alas, it gets harder and harder the more you lose!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_i would like to be a 10/12, i think that would be nice, i'm currently on a strict diet and have lost a stone and a quarter... i think if i lose 1 or 2 more, i will be happy with my size, but alas, it gets harder and harder the more you lose!_

 
wow! you have done amazingly well! and yes sadly we always loose wieght fast at first but then it slows to about 1lb a week! not cool! weirdly although i am big it's my arms that bother me. they are quite big and also have alot of muscle (i lift lots of heavy stuff at work everyday!) i feel my arms are very masculine


----------



## Susanne (Apr 15, 2010)

I am UK size 6 as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will be 30 in October and I have been size 6 at least the last ten years.






 Bimbos!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Apr 15, 2010)

I don't even want to talk about my size, especially compared to what I used to be.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 16, 2010)

morning bimbos! i am feeling a little more upbeat today which is good. although i am getting sligjhtly worried about the volcanic ash issue. me and nick won't be flying for 2 more weeks but i hope everything is sorted by then. currently there have been no flights in the uk whatsoever and that has never happened before.


----------



## kittykit (Apr 16, 2010)

I've been a UK8 for the past 6 years. I was UK6 before I moved here. I love the European food especially the cheeeeseeeeee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope the volcanic ash issue will be soon over, my man is flying back via Heathrow next Wednesday... I haven't seen him for 2 weeks and I want my MAC (he got all those on my list. I'll see my Ever Hip soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 16, 2010)

Lou, hope you can fly off safely in two weeks time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I used to be size 8/10 and now 6/8. My bottom is larger than my top and I'm skinny so it is hard to find clothes that fit nicely. That is why I like makeup more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It is Saturday tomorrow but I have to work. I am very stressed and don't really want but what to do?


----------



## kittykit (Apr 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_ 

I used to be size 8/10 and now 6/8. My bottom is larger than my top and I'm skinny so it is hard to find clothes that fit nicely. That is why I like makeup more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It is Saturday tomorrow but I have to work. I am very stressed and don't really want but what to do? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I've bigger bottom and smaller top, sometimes I've to get XS for my tops. 

When I'm stressed, I go shopping *lol* but I've control over how much I should spend.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Apr 16, 2010)

I am hugely pear shaped as well. No matter what size I am, all trousers gape in the back, since my waist is at least a size smaller than my hips and thighs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The volcanic ash thing is bothering me too. My sister is supposed to come here next week, so I hope it is over by then. But on a less personal note, I can't help but think about how things would start to unravel if this were to go on for weeks or even months. Because that is technically possible according to the scientists. The last time this volcano erupted, in the 1800's, it was spewing ash for a whole year!


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 16, 2010)

^^ Yes, I'm the same. Isn't it frustrating? I have a lot of problems finding trousers that fit. Trousers with huge gaps at the back of my waist makes me feel very uncomfortable.

I can't really spend a lot now because I want to save for more summer makeup. Furthermore, impulse buys are always regrets for me. 

I'm having a bad sore throat and running nose. Kind off feeling depressed and defeated. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Must beat down stress!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 16, 2010)

apparently the flight people are saying that flights should start up at about 7am tommorow morning. but i think teh sheer back log of people who missed flights will take an age to get trhough. because of course they'll just be fitting them on flights where spare seats are available 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i'm thinking positive and hoping that in 2 weeks time everything for my flight will be ok. and i hope that other ladies here who are having family use planes will be ok too.

i got a surprise package from my mum this morning at work. full of philosophy products which was a nice pick me up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my top half is bigger than my bottom half - my boobs are on the large side at a dd cup


----------



## InspiredBlue (Apr 16, 2010)

The Swedish airspace will probably remain closed for the whole weekend according to the latest reports. This is not looking good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am a bored bimbo tonight. My boyfriend is out being treated to a super fancy work dinner, which will probably turn into them all going out to a club. Meanwhile I am in sweatpants and contemplating running down to the store for some potato chips.


----------



## banana1234 (Apr 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_apparently the flight people are saying that flights should start up at about 7am tommorow morning. but i think teh sheer back log of people who missed flights will take an age to get trhough. because of course they'll just be fitting them on flights where spare seats are available 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i'm thinking positive and hoping that in 2 weeks time everything for my flight will be ok. and i hope that other ladies here who are having family use planes will be ok too.

i got a surprise package from my mum this morning at work. full of philosophy products which was a nice pick me up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my top half is bigger than my bottom half - my boobs are on the large side at a dd cup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

hey, i'd be a size 12 all over if it was for my G cup boobs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lol

hopefully they will get smaller too as i get smaller!


----------



## kittykit (Apr 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_The Swedish airspace will probably remain closed for the whole weekend according to the latest reports. This is not looking good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am a bored bimbo tonight. My boyfriend is out being treated to a super fancy work dinner, which will probably turn into them all going out to a club. Meanwhile I am in sweatpants and contemplating running down to the store for some potato chips. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I've been home alone with the dog for almost 2 weeks now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's Friday night and I'm already in my pjs at this hour watching a matchmaking show on the telly.


----------



## banana1234 (Apr 16, 2010)

its all about the pjs!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Apr 16, 2010)

I prefer my cozy velour tracksuit


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 17, 2010)

i like pj's with my fluffy pink dressing gown! sexy stuff!


----------



## kittykit (Apr 17, 2010)

Good morning bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's one sunny Saturday morning here. No plans for me, my eyes are watery and itchy, it sucks to stay at home when it's sunny and warm outside 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You don't wanna know what prints I've on my pjs. It's so not sexy at all


----------



## Susanne (Apr 17, 2010)

Good morning Bimbos! Have a great weekend you all!


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi Susanne! Have a good weekend too!

Lou, enjoy the philosophy goodies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I heard about the volcanic eruption on the news and some of my local airline flights, SIA, were cancelled. I hope all goes well soon.

I visited a small scale tour fair today after work as I have been thinking about travelling. I didn't sign up yet but I will be examining all the brochures I brought back. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I said I should not be buying on impulse but I bought a white blouse and a beaded cardigan while shopping after I visited the fair. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sure enough and disappointing, I could not find any pants that fit. I tried on 3 pairs of 3/4 pants and really like the design but they were too loose at the waist. Oh, I also bought both glee soundtracks, 1 & 2!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 18, 2010)

I will go to the movies tonight with a friend and watch "The Bounty Hunter" with Jennifer Aniston and Gerard Butler. I look forward to a relaxed evening! 

But before I have to work for school.


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi Bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How is your weekend?

I have just read that Lush closed its 28 stores in Taiwan as the distributor is bankrupt. There was a mob scene at the store as the staff tried to sell of the products to get money as they have not been paid their salary. 
Mob scene breaks out at Lush store as distributor shuts down

I guess this makes it harder for Lush to come here.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 18, 2010)

My sister is in town for the weekend to visit my mother. 

We met in my appartement as well yesterday and she saw some Lush products in my bathroom. 

She asked what those products would be and I explained it to her. I wanted to give her a Bubble Bar for trying at home, but she did not want it! She said it would smell weird and look like something to eat. 

I will buy her some Lush for her birthday I guess - she should try them!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh, and lately I love their Fresh Farmacy face cleanser!! Awesome for oily to combination skin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I use Purity by Philosophy in the evenings to take my makeup off and Fresh Farmacy in the mornings.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Hi Bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How is your weekend?

I have just read that Lush closed its 28 stores in Taiwan as the distributor is bankrupt. There was a mob scene at the store as the staff tried to sell of the products to get money as they have not been paid their salary. 
Mob scene breaks out at Lush store as distributor shuts down

I guess this makes it harder for Lush to come here._

 
oh goodness! that is terrible. i do feel very sorry for the staff who haven't been paid. i would be very angery too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and it sucks that there will be no more lush in Taiwan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Susanne your sister sounds quite amusing! she didn't want it because it looked like something you can eat?! funny! my mum doesn't quite understand lush... she like the facial products but she said she doesn't see the point in bath bombs because all they do is change the colour of the water. i tried explaining that they make it more relaxing and some have moisturisers in them but she doesn't believe me! she does however love lemony flutter and couldn't do without it!

i am enjoying my philosophy goodies my mum got me.... there was a new face mask called 'hope eteranl springs' or something which looks like poop! but really does make my skin glow!


----------



## kittykit (Apr 18, 2010)

Another quiet weekend for me. I haven't stepped outside my apartment since I came back from work on Friday evening! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I started buying Lush since 2002 when my best friend brought me some bubble bars from Sydney. I like the Lush stores in Australia better than the ones here. 2 of the Lush stores I go here look kinda errr... dodgy. Anyway, it doesn't stop me from going there. I need my bath bombs! I've a guy friend who told me he'll only buy Lush for his girl friends. I've received Lush from him twice, how sweet. My man walked into the store with me for the first time 2 weekends ago. I was worried he'd hate the smell but it didn't bother him at all.

I'm planning to check out their face masks next week. I only use masks from Payot and Kose (a Japanese brand). Would really wanna try something new.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_Susanne your sister sounds quite amusing! she didn't want it because it looked like something you can eat?! funny! my mum doesn't quite understand lush... she like the facial products but she said she doesn't see the point in bath bombs because all they do is change the colour of the water. i tried explaining that they make it more relaxing and some have moisturisers in them but she doesn't believe me! she does however love lemony flutter and couldn't do without it!_

 

We had lunch today together with my mom and I showed them "Lush Times", a magazine with all their products you get here in the stores for free.
No, I could not convince them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But my sister told another amusing story:

Her boyfriend's parents live in Berlin (Berlin has four Lush stores). The parents have a favourite ice cream shop which is next to one Lush. 
Her "mother-in-law" complained once that the icecream would taste like soaps because the smell from Lush was so strong that day.

I think I have no chance and must continue to talk about Lush with you here!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Apr 18, 2010)

That's an odd reaction to the loveliness that is Lush.

I have been waiting for my empty eyeshadow pans and pressing medium from Coastal Scents, but didn't realize until today that _no flights = no airmail_. Or, I did, but I hadn't thought about that I was waiting for something myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have some Everyday Minerals shadows that I'd like to press, and it's exactly the kind of project that would be a good distraction on a bored Sunday afternoon when my boyfriends is out playing football (i.e. right now). I'm feeling really.. crafty sort of. Like I want to press or depot something. Hmm.. I think I have some IKEA storage boxes I could assemble to keep myself occupied.


----------



## kittykit (Apr 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Her "mother-in-law" complained once that the icecream would taste like soaps because the smell from Lush was so strong that day._

 
To be honest, as much as I love Lush, I could never imagine myself working there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_ 
I have been waiting for my empty eyeshadow pans and pressing medium from Coastal Scents, but didn't realize until today that no flights = no airmail. Or, I did, but I hadn't thought about that I was waiting for something myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
I'm waiting for my nail polish orders from Trans Design. I guess they won't be here next week. Now, I'm pretty sure my man won't be able to fly back to Europe on Tuesday. *sighs*


----------



## InspiredBlue (Apr 18, 2010)

I think the Lush employees get de-sinsitized from the scents with time. But yeah, I'd have a massive migraine most of the time if I worked there.

I'm pretty much counting on my sister not making it here on thursday. Honestly I think this will go on for a lot longer than the authorities would like to admit at this point. So anyone who is stuck in a place that is connected by land to where they want to get should probably look into alternative forms of transportation, and not just wait around. But sadly that's not possible from the US.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_I think the Lush employees get de-sinsitized from the scents with time. But yeah, I'd have a massive migraine most of the time if I worked there.

I'm pretty much counting on my sister not making it here on thursday. Honestly I think this will go on for a lot longer than the authorities would like to admit at this point. So anyone who is stuck in a place that is connected by land to where they want to get should probably look into alternative forms of transportation, and not just wait around. But sadly that's not possible from the US._

 
now the guardian are repoting that airspace will be open sooner than we think though.... they are quite a reputable newspaper in the uk so fingers crossed there is some truth to this. i am hoping that by tuesday or wednesday things are back to normal.


----------



## kittykit (Apr 18, 2010)

I'll have problems with migraine too if I worked there. I usually go there, pick up the things I want, pay and leave.

I'm really hoping the situation will get better sooner. I feel really sorry for those people who are stuck at the airport, especially those running out of their medication and money.

My colleagues took a train from Brussels to come home on the weekend, it was a 10hrs trip. I was really lucky that I didn't have to be in the office in Brussels this month. 

M is flying with BA, he may have to change his flight but I'm pretty sure everything is fully-booked.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Apr 19, 2010)

Hello fellow addicts!

I got myself pro pans of Steamy and Blanc Type today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And I asked my MA to give me a call when Pret à Papier comes in, despite having dismissed the collection earlier. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've also picked specializations for my last (next) year of university.

How did everyone else's week start?


----------



## kittykit (Apr 19, 2010)

Enjoy the new eye shadows!

My day started early today! I had a conference call at 7am. Bah. I had a facial appointment after work today and I fell asleep while I enjoyed myself  being *pampered* I could hear myself snoring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's really embarrassing


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 19, 2010)

steamy is one of my fave eye shadows! such a pretty colour! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i still need to get blanc type though!

i hope everybody is doing ok. work was a bit stressful because we were cleanning up for some visiters tommorow - my area manager and some other people. i hope it goes ok!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Apr 19, 2010)

Ok, that settles it, I want an iPhone by the end of summer! This Is Apple's Next iPhone - Iphone 4 - Gizmodo


----------



## banana1234 (Apr 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_Another quiet weekend for me. I haven't stepped outside my apartment since I came back from work on Friday evening! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I started buying Lush since 2002 when my best friend brought me some bubble bars from Sydney. I like the Lush stores in Australia better than the ones here. 2 of the Lush stores I go here look kinda errr... dodgy. Anyway, it doesn't stop me from going there. I need my bath bombs! I've a guy friend who told me he'll only buy Lush for his girl friends. I've received Lush from him twice, how sweet. My man walked into the store with me for the first time 2 weekends ago. I was worried he'd hate the smell but it didn't bother him at all.

I'm planning to check out their face masks next week. I only use masks from Payot and Kose (a Japanese brand). Would really wanna try something new._

 
love lettuce is my favourite face mask, it says for oily skin, but i have dry skin and it is great for that too


----------



## kittykit (Apr 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_love lettuce is my favourite face mask, it says for oily skin, but i have dry skin and it is great for that too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Am going to check that out this weekend! Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BA has just cancelled my fiance's flight from D.C 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He's supposed to fly tomorrow around midnight GMT.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 19, 2010)

My Monday was fine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I enjoy a glass of wine and look forward to more sunshine tomorrow. I can go to school by bike again.


----------



## banana1234 (Apr 19, 2010)

wine sounds like a good idea


----------



## InspiredBlue (Apr 19, 2010)

I wish I could ride my bike to school. But I live over 30 km's away, so that'll have to wait until we move.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Apr 19, 2010)

Grrr.. Nevermind.

On another note, I am watching (or, well, it's on in the background) American Idol. It's probably way old, but there is this guy who does a really good interpretation of Paula Abdul's Straight Up on acoustic guitar. I've always liked the original song, and his version was really good too.


----------



## banana1234 (Apr 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_Grrr.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do not appreciate being accused of all sorts of crap just because I posted a link. (In the separate thread I posted with the iPhone link.)_

 
what's up chick?


----------



## InspiredBlue (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm staying away from the thread now.


----------



## banana1234 (Apr 19, 2010)

its okay, do not spend anymore time thinking about it, life is too short!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Apr 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_its okay, do not spend anymore time thinking about it, life is too short!_

 
agree! we have your backs! that person was rediculous, besides its apples fault for loosing it, not yours! it would make me laugh tho if it was a practical joke. i really really want an iphone, but in NZ they are NZD$1300!!!!!!!!! thats the same price as a decent laptop! i would like a phone with a qwerty keyboard tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i went and payed a visit to lush, i picked up fresh pharmacy cleanser to try out, and they had hair sets that were $14 for 7 items, and the items are giant samples! i got one that has big shampoo, jungle conditioner and many other goodies. and what was the cool part was that you get to pick each part apart from a couple of items. how cool is that?

cannot wait to go home from my holiday, i have a MAC itch! and i know that the counter has 7.5g jars of pigments!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 20, 2010)

I love Fresh Farmacy! I got a sample of it and will buy one for sure next time I will stop at Lush.


----------



## kittykit (Apr 20, 2010)

Good morning girls! 

I was thinking of getting an iPhone but I already have a BB from my company (yes, they pay my phone bills), it will be too much for me to carry 2 phones!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree - if you are allowed to make personal calls from the company phone, carrying two seems unnecessary. Although it can be good to be able to turn off the work phone every now and then, but that of course depends on what type of work one does.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_wine sounds like a good idea_

 
you've no idea how good it sounds to me!

i will be getting an iphone this year but i have to wait until september when my contract is up. until then i shall make do with my sony phone and ipod touch for music!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





work was very stressful today, hence why wine would be good! i am completely fed up right now. bloody volcanic ash... just when people thought things were getting better they tell us another cloud is about to come over the uk - somebody please listen to my prayers and make it go away swiftly!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 20, 2010)

I am not interested in the new iphone - after my move I want to save for a new designer purse


----------



## banana1234 (Apr 20, 2010)

it would not suprise me in the slightest if apple 'lost' this iphone by 'accident' because now everyone is talking about it... free publicity eh?


----------



## InspiredBlue (Apr 20, 2010)

Lou, I really hope this clears up in time for your trip! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <- bowing to ash gods 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Remember that wishlist I was making a while ago? Yeah, that's not happening thanks to the ash cloud. Guess I will have to buy a pan here and a pan there and just get those basic colors I want here in Sweden. It's not that bad really, the pans are so much less costly than the pots. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm a Mac geek (MAC and Mac, hehe), so it's really quite out of character that I still don't have an iPhone. But now I feel it's time. I want to be able to check my schedule when I'm sitting in the auditorium at school and things like that. Now I'm constantly borrowing my friend's iPhone.

As for the "losing it on purpose" theory, it would be highly uncharacteristical of Apple and Steve Jobs do that. They are big on secrecy. But who knows really 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The idea of wine sounds good to me too. But in reality, I've stopped drinking almost completely. I raise my glass of Coke Light to you


----------



## kittykit (Apr 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_I agree - if you are allowed to make personal calls from the company phone, carrying two seems unnecessary. Although it can be good to be able to turn off the work phone every now and then, but that of course depends on what type of work one does. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The only time my mobile phone's switched off is when I'm on my vacation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Emails coming day and night, even on weekends. 

I really can't wait until the volcanic ash is gone and the sky is safe for airplanes again so my man and everyone else can finally come home.


----------



## banana1234 (Apr 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_
As for the "losing it on purpose" theory, it would be highly uncharacteristical of Apple and Steve Jobs do that. They are big on secrecy. But who knows really 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

that's what apple wants you to think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lol


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_Lou, I really hope this clears up in time for your trip! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <- bowing to ash gods 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
well i think you did me some good. air space is open today and things are running reasonably well - lets just hope it stays like this for the next 10 days!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Apr 21, 2010)

It's very back and forth right now. Today the airport my sister would be flying from tomorrow is open, whereas Stockholm, Arlanda airport is closed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope things manage to line up tomorrow.


----------



## kittykit (Apr 21, 2010)

Airspace is open but all flights are fully-booked for M... BA told him the earliest flight he can fly is next Wednesday! I really don't mind him staying in the US a bit longer though so he can do more shopping for me *lol*... hope the damn ash clouds will go away soon (don't come back!) and it's safe to fly.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_It's very back and forth right now. Today the airport my sister would be flying from tomorrow is open, whereas Stockholm, Arlanda airport is closed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope things manage to line up tomorrow._

 
oh no! i shall start praying for you and your sister now. things in the uk have been going well today. no issues so far.

and kittykit i hope that your guy enjoys his extra tim in the us. will he get it paid for by his work?


----------



## kittykit (Apr 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_ 
and kittykit i hope that your guy enjoys his extra tim in the us. will he get it paid for by his work?_

 
Yup. He's working from the office in D.C and his boss is stuck there too


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi ladies!!! How are you all... I have missed you guys. Hi Lou, Hi Susanne...Hi everyone!!

Whats new with you all? I have been so busy with work, fashion never sleeps in nyc as you all know. I am finally getting some rest. I have been sick with pneumonia and then strep.

And of course been buying LOTS of makeup. What collections are everyone excited for? Fill me in!!!

xx Bimbos!


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_it would not suprise me in the slightest if apple 'lost' this iphone by 'accident' because now everyone is talking about it... free publicity eh?_

 

you all think its a coincidence it was leaked the day before the quarterly earnings were announced... nope


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeFatale* 

 
_Hi ladies!!! How are you all... I have missed you guys. Hi Lou, Hi Susanne...Hi everyone!!

Whats new with you all? I have been so busy with work, fashion never sleeps in nyc as you all know. I am finally getting some rest. I have been sick with pneumonia and then strep.

And of course been buying LOTS of makeup. What collections are everyone excited for? Fill me in!!!

xx Bimbos!_

 





 my goodness, you have been having a bit of a tough time with illness then? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope you are feeling much better now. and of course lots of make up would have helped cheer you up right?!


----------



## kittykit (Apr 22, 2010)

Good morning ladies


----------



## InspiredBlue (Apr 22, 2010)

Good afternoon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



We went running this morning, and I am so beat. My whole body has felt like jello all day.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 22, 2010)

good evening! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my day was rather boring. was at work and not much happened... i sold a tv and not much else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not good! but i did have a very nice ice cream! 

my evening has been better. watched the madonna glee episode which is amazing! and when nick gets home we shall watch lost!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Apr 22, 2010)

In about an hour I'm heading off to the airport to meet my sister. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She is coming, now the next question will be if she'll be able to get home.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_In about an hour I'm heading off to the airport to meet my sister. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She is coming, now the next question will be if she'll be able to get home. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
woo hoo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 i'm pleased she is on her way to you though! and don't say things about gettim home. i am staying positive things will be running smoothly.... at least until i get to florida anyways!


----------



## kittykit (Apr 22, 2010)

Great that your sister is able to fly! M's coming home this Sunday!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BA managed to get them seats for the Saturday's flight.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_Great that your sister is able to fly! M's coming home this Sunday!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 BA managed to get them seats for the Saturday's flight._

 
yay! i'm pleased for everybody who has people coming home soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




getting my hair done in an hour - excited! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and i now only have 8 days until we go on holiday! woooo hooooooooo!


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 23, 2010)

InspiredBlue, great that your sister is flying back!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_good evening! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my day was rather boring. was at work and not much happened... i sold a tv and not much else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not good! but i did have a very nice ice cream! 

my evening has been better. watched the madonna glee episode which is amazing! and when nick gets home we shall watch lost! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I wish I could watch the madonna glee episode! It is not shown in the free local channels or on my cable channels and the online version on the website is not supported in my country as well. I guess I just have to wait. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wanted to book a short cruise vacation in late May or June but all the cruises are full! It is probably due to the peak season as June is our school holiday month. This is disappointing, but I'm planning for a trip to Australia, maybe Perth and Sydney in November this year. And I think I may use the money for the cruise to buy a small designer purse for dinners.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 23, 2010)

the madonna episode isn't on in the uk until next week. but somebody i know downloaded it and gave me a copy. i don't usually like that kinda thing but i was so excited i couldn't wiat another week! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ooohhh if you do get a designer bag you must take piccies for us! and also how amazing would it be to go to australia??! seriously i would love to go there but i'm afraid it's a bit too expencive for me!


----------



## kittykit (Apr 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_ 
getting my hair done in an hour - excited! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and i now only have 8 days until we go on holiday! woooo hooooooooo!_

 
I need to get my hair done, my last cut was before Christmas! Now the hair is touching my shoulders and I don't like it at all. I love my short hair

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_ 
I'm planning for a trip to Australia, maybe Perth and Sydney in November this year. And I think I may use the money for the cruise to buy a small designer purse for dinners. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Bring me with you... I was back in Australia last October for a 10 days trip, not going back there anytime sooner. It took almost 30hrs to fly from here to Melbourne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The main reasons we went back were to attend my little sister's graduation and M wanted to ask my parents permission to marry me *lol*


----------



## Nzsallyb (Apr 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_the madonna episode isn't on in the uk until next week. but somebody i know downloaded it and gave me a copy. i don't usually like that kinda thing but i was so excited i couldn't wiat another week! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ooohhh if you do get a designer bag you must take piccies for us! and also how amazing would it be to go to australia??! seriously i would love to go there but i'm afraid it's a bit too expencive for me!_

 
its so strange hearing you guys talk about australia being so far away! its only 3 hours at least flight to get there, and is cheap as chips to get there! 
but then you guys have easy access to europe, which i would love to do a contiki tour through!!!!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 23, 2010)

It is more costly for me to travel to Europe than Australia. Australia is still relatively affordable for me but Europe is expensive and the US is way expensive. The flight to UK from here is 8 hours. I've been to Australia when I was a child but not NZ. Maybe I should go NZ... 

If I were to buy a bag, it is likely to cost more than the cruise ticket. Not sure if I want to splurge. Lou, have you bought or are you going to buy the Speedy? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ok Star World on cable TV just finished showing Glee Season 1 and the whole series is being rerun again starting this week. I don't think Season 2 will be shown so soon, but hopefully in 2 months time please! 

I am down with a bad cold this week and I'm coughing non stop. But I don't want to spend my weekend at home and am determine to catch some action. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy your weekend too, Bimbos!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 23, 2010)

i haven't got the speedy yet! however July will be when i make my purchase!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 decided to wait until after my holiday so it gives me a couple of months to save up for it


----------



## Susanne (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi Bimbos! 

I had a hard day at school and I am glad I have weekend now. (One of my students had epileptic fits for more than two hours today - on those days my responsibility is higher than usually I think).

I want to buy a Speedy this summer/fall as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I finally want an Ipod Nano for listing music on my bike. Let's save!


----------



## banana1234 (Apr 23, 2010)

enjoy your weekend and relax susanne, you have earned it


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Hi Bimbos! 

I had a hard day at school and I am glad I have weekend now. (One of my students had epileptic fits for more than two hours today - on those days my responsibility is higher than usually I think).

I want to buy a Speedy this summer/fall as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I finally want an Ipod Nano for listing music on my bike. Let's save!_

 
oh dear - i hope the student is doing ok now.  it must be very frightening having fits for that long 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




see the speedy is the bag to have! what size are you thinking of Susanne? i think i have decided on the 30.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_oh dear - i hope the student is doing ok now. it must be very frightening having fits for that long 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




see the speedy is the bag to have! what size are you thinking of Susanne? i think i have decided on the 30. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sadly this student has these fits very often, but today it was a bad day for her and the tablets could not really help her. But I know she is well looked after in her hostel for handicapped people during the weekend.

I am still not sure whether I want the Speedy 30 or 35 - probably the bigger one. I don't want to order it online but take a look at both in real in a store  - I think this will be a great trip for the summer vacations


----------



## Nzsallyb (Apr 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_oh dear - i hope the student is doing ok now.  it must be very frightening having fits for that long 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




see the speedy is the bag to have! what size are you thinking of Susanne? i think i have decided on the 30. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i bet you are getting excited now lou! i reeeeaalllly want a 30, in damier azur, but they are so freaking expensive here! 

hope your student is ok susanne, your job would be so hard! i wouldnt be able to  do! 

hope you are all going to have a good weekend! i was planning to go to visit my MA for the 1st time in two weeks tomorrow, but the store where the counter is is closed tomorrow as it is ANZAC day, which is a NZ day where we all pay tribute to our fallen soldiers in the wars, so will have a quiet day tomorow


----------



## Nzsallyb (Apr 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_It is more costly for me to travel to Europe than Australia. Australia is still relatively affordable for me but Europe is expensive and the US is way expensive. The flight to UK from here is 8 hours. I've been to Australia when I was a child but not NZ. *Maybe I should go NZ*... 

If I were to buy a bag, it is likely to cost more than the cruise ticket. Not sure if I want to splurge. Lou, have you bought or are you going to buy the Speedy? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ok Star World on cable TV just finished showing Glee Season 1 and the whole series is being rerun again starting this week. I don't think Season 2 will be shown so soon, but hopefully in 2 months time please! 

I am down with a bad cold this week and I'm coughing non stop. But I don't want to spend my weekend at home and am determine to catch some action. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy your weekend too, Bimbos!_

 
you should! NZ is better than australia! we are much more friendly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 there was a story in the news where there were lots of tourists trapped in NZ by the volcano, and there was a list that you could join to have the tourists come stay with you instead of them staying in the airports/hotels, and they had so many people respond that there weren't enough tourists to go round! i think that is pretty cool that people did that


----------



## Susanne (Apr 24, 2010)

Have a great weekend you all! 

There is a German drugstore brand that just released new, inexpensive nail polishes - I will get a haul today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Catrice ...you are so beautiful!


----------



## Nicala (Apr 24, 2010)

I dyed my hair red the other day. I LOVE IT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll post a thread on it somewhere. I made a post about it on my blog though. :]


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 24, 2010)

good morning bimbos! i hope you are all set for a great weekend! i burnt my wrist on the oven last night while making dinner - so stoopid! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so now i have a round burn mark the size of a penny on my wirst


----------



## Nicala (Apr 24, 2010)

Awww. I hope it heals well! Try to see if you can put some neosporin or aquaphore on it.


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_you should! NZ is better than australia! we are much more friendly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 there was a story in the news where there were lots of tourists trapped in NZ by the volcano, and there was a list that you could join to have the tourists come stay with you instead of them staying in the airports/hotels, and they had so many people respond that there weren't enough tourists to go round! i think that is pretty cool that people did that_

 
That is so nice! Ok I will consider seriously. What sites are worth visiting?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Have a great weekend you all! 

There is a German drugstore brand that just released new, inexpensive nail polishes - I will get a haul today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Catrice ...you are so beautiful!_

 
Wow I see a nice selection of colours! Enjoy! How many did you buy?


----------



## InspiredBlue (Apr 24, 2010)

Hello Bimbos!

Lou, I hope your burn heals well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have spent yesterday and today shopping with my sister. She has a 23 in waist size in jeans. Yeah, they do actually make that size in Cheap Monday's. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 We also got her this cute white dress from H&M's Garden Collection for her school graduation in June. (And lots of other stuff.)







I am very exited but at the same time a little scared about To the Beach arriving so soon. I feel so unprepared.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 24, 2010)

^ i love that dress! i bet she'll look lovely in it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pleased to see you are having fun with your sister too!

my burn is less sore now but if something touches it, it stings.... it better mend for the holiday! next saturday we leave for london! we're staying the night in a hotel and then flying on the sunday. so only 7 more days until my holiday! woo hoo!

when we get back i am wondering if i should post little reports on what we did each day with pictures.... but not sure if people would be that interested. i know i like to read about other people's holidays - but perhaps i am in a minority.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Apr 24, 2010)

I'd live to hear of the highlights of your trip Lou. That way I can live vicariously through you


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_I'd live to hear of the highlights of your trip Lou. That way I can live vicariously through you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hee hee! maybe we should all do it?! a day in the life of.... kinda thing. although most of my days are spent at work so mostly i'd have pictures of electronics and the sales guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 could be fun though... maybe!?


----------



## Nzsallyb (Apr 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_That is so nice! Ok I will consider seriously. What sites are worth visiting?



:_

 
it depends what you are into. if you like adventure and adrenaline fun, queenstown is the best, if you like sun and sand, and walks, Nelson (my home town!) is the best. it really depends on what sort of thing you are into!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Apr 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_^ i love that dress! i bet she'll look lovely in it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pleased to see you are having fun with your sister too!

my burn is less sore now but if something touches it, it stings.... it better mend for the holiday! next saturday we leave for london! we're staying the night in a hotel and then flying on the sunday. so only 7 more days until my holiday! woo hoo!

when we get back i am wondering if i should post little reports on what we did each day with pictures.... but not sure if people would be that interested. i know i like to read about other people's holidays - but perhaps i am in a minority._

 
i would read it lou! especially the disneyland part!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_ 
Wow I see a nice selection of colours! Enjoy! How many did you buy? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Isn't it??

I bought 11 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But they are gorgeous and really not expensive compared to other brands here.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 25, 2010)

Lou, I hope your burn is better today


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 25, 2010)

Yesterday I went to a family organised BBQ session to celebrate my grandma's 83rd birthday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 OMG 83 years old! I can't imagine myself at that age. Maybe I can hardly walk or see or hear. I couldn't resist and ate the food although I'm still having a sore throat and coughing non stop. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_I have spent yesterday and today shopping with my sister. She has a 23 in waist size in jeans. Yeah, they do actually make that size in Cheap Monday's. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 We also got her this cute white dress from H&M's Garden Collection for her school graduation in June. (And lots of other stuff.)







I am very exited but at the same time a little scared about To the Beach arriving so soon. I feel so unprepared. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm size 23 in waist too but way larger at my hips. Your sister is so lucky and she must be able to wear all sorts of clothes beautifully. The dress is gorgeous! I love it - perfect for summer!

My list from To the Beach is not long and I'm not particularly excited but it means summer is here so I can't wait for it!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_
my burn is less sore now but if something touches it, it stings.... it better mend for the holiday! next saturday we leave for london! we're staying the night in a hotel and then flying on the sunday. so only 7 more days until my holiday! woo hoo!

when we get back i am wondering if i should post little reports on what we did each day with pictures.... but not sure if people would be that interested. i know i like to read about other people's holidays - but perhaps i am in a minority._

 
I want to read and see the pics! Hope your burn will be all right soon!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_I'd live to hear of the highlights of your trip Lou. That way I can live vicariously through you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 








 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_it depends what you are into. if you like adventure and adrenaline fun, queenstown is the best, if you like sun and sand, and walks, Nelson (my home town!) is the best. it really depends on what sort of thing you are into!_

 
Ok I'll do some research and check back with you for recommendations. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My country has a place called Queenstown but nothing like yours I believe. Mine is just a built residential area. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Isn't it??

I bought 11 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But they are gorgeous and really not expensive compared to other brands here._

 





 I bet the 11 bottles look cute all lined together! Pics please, if you can! 

Hmm I try not to buy too many nail polishes because I still cannot apply nail polishes well and I guess I never can.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 25, 2010)

I will take pics for you right now! Wait a bit.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 25, 2010)

The pics are not 100 % how the colours are in real.

The third and the fourth one are almost perfect dupes for Chanel Jade and Particuliere!

The fifth one is similar to OPI for Sephora Metro Chic.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 25, 2010)

^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love your nail polish haulus maximus Susanne!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love your nail polish haulus maximus Susanne! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 





 Thank you!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Lou, I hope your burn is better today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thanks sweetie. it is much better today. still red but not hurting to touch it anymore. 

and your polishes are amazing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love all the greeny coloured ones the most. you are making me want more  polishes now!


----------



## kittykit (Apr 25, 2010)

Hello ladies!! 

I hope your weekend is great so far. It's warm and sunny here... but I'm staying indoors! Blame the allergies! Just a week or so to go until the birch blooming season is over. I'm in my summer dress at home and boy, I do put on weight!

M's home (finally) and I'm playing with my new MAC stuffs. My wishlist was small this time. I have Ever Hip, Cantaloupe, Brow Set in clear and blush PRO palette sitting in front of me now. I'm skipping Pret-a-Papier because I don't find anything interesting... maybe I'll when I see them in person.

Susanne, that's one beautiful nail polish collection you've got there!! I hope my Trans Design orders will arrve next week... I need new colours...


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 25, 2010)

Great haul, Susanne! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love the colours. I'm sad that I couldn't get my hands on Jade but I have Peppermint Patty which is not close but at least its a mint green.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_Hello ladies!! 

I hope your weekend is great so far. It's warm and sunny here... but I'm staying indoors! Blame the allergies! Just a week or so to go until the birch blooming season is over. I'm in my summer dress at home and boy, I do put on weight!*

M's home (finally) and I'm playing with my new MAC stuffs. My wishlist was small this time. I have Ever Hip, Cantaloupe, Brow Set in clear and blush PRO palette sitting in front of me now. I'm skipping Pret-a-Papier becau* *se I don't find anything interesting... maybe I'll when I see them in person.
* 
Susanne, that's one beautiful nail polish collection you've got there!! I hope my Trans Design orders will arrve next week... I need new colours..._

 
i'm so pleased that he finally got home to you safely! and enjoy your new goodies!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Apr 25, 2010)

My sister gave me the (what turned out to be) Gulf Stream e/s that I fixed for her, so now I have that. I don't know what kind of look to do with it though. It is a very loud color. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've also discovered a new depotting trick that I don't think I've heard anyone else do. I do the no-heat, enkore method. Well, since I got a syringe to drop alcohol with for the e/s fixing process, I discovered that it is also great to stick the needle between the pan and the pot and inject a little alcohol there, instead of trying to get it in there from the tip of a knife.

(I inject the alcohol under the pan after I've cut out the side of the pot, just so there are no misunderstandings.)


----------



## banana1234 (Apr 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_My sister gave me the (what turned out to be) Gulf Stream e/s that I fixed for her, so now I have that. I don't know what kind of look to do with it though. It is a very loud color. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've also discovered a new depotting trick that I don't think I've heard anyone else do. I do the no-heat, enkore method. Well, since I got a syringe to drop alcohol with for the e/s fixing process, I discovered that it is also great to stick the needle between the pan and the pot and inject a little alcohol there, instead of trying to get it in there from the tip of a knife._

 
thanks, i will try this!


----------



## kittykit (Apr 26, 2010)

Good morning ladies! It's one beautiful sunny & warm day here. It's a bummer I'm sitting in the office!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_ 
I've also discovered a new depotting trick that I don't think I've heard anyone else do. I do the no-heat, enkore method. Well, since I got a syringe to drop alcohol with for the e/s fixing process, I discovered that it is also great to stick the needle between the pan and the pot and inject a little alcohol there, instead of trying to get it in there from the tip of a knife.

(I inject the alcohol under the pan after I've cut out the side of the pot, just so there are no misunderstandings.)_

 
Thanks for the tips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm waiting to depot my blushes, have never done that before. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *off to do some research*


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 26, 2010)

thanks for the new depotting tip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i shall have to try next time i have some shadows to do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it's nice and sunny here today also - but i am at work. not feeling too depressed about it though because i'll be in sunny florida this time next week!


----------



## kittykit (Apr 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_thanks for the new depotting tip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i shall have to try next time i have some shadows to do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it's nice and sunny here today also - but i am at work. not feeling too depressed about it though because i'll be in sunny florida this time next week! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Lucky you!! Enjoy your trip and get lots of sun and MAC! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My orders from Trans Design arrived today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and no custom fees!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_Lucky you!! Enjoy your trip and get lots of sun and MAC! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*My orders from Trans Design arrived today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and no custom fees*!_

 
woo hoo! what colours did you get? and no fees is always a plus... recently i have been stung with those... mainly it's an admin fee that costs more than the tax! not cool!


----------



## kittykit (Apr 26, 2010)

I bought

*China Glaze*
For Audrey
It’s Poppin
Sugar High
Grape Pop
Heli-Yum
Strawberry Fields

*Orly*
Cotton Candy
Pure Petunia

*OPI*
Dulce de Leche

I'm so happy that I finally got myself For Audrey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 2 of the China Glaze colours look similar to what I already have (also from CG). I'm really pleased with Trans Design, they ship really fast and items are nicely packed.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 26, 2010)

that is an awesome haul! i'm jealous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 and yes transdesign are by far teh best nail supply company i have bought from


----------



## Susanne (Apr 26, 2010)

awesome haul! Enjoy!


----------



## banana1234 (Apr 26, 2010)

do you often get stuck with custom charges from transdesign lou?


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_do you often get stuck with custom charges from transdesign lou?_

 
for the first 6 months or so i was fine. however recently i have had two packaged which were literally £1 or so over what you are allowed to ship in. so royal mail charge you the tex which was about £3 or so but then about £10 admin fee for them! which sucks! i think it was because the exchange rate hasn't been as good recently - which is why it wasn't as cheap in pounds as it usually is.

also i tend to try and only get 2-3 opi polishes in each shipment because these are more expencive and therefore when ordering 9 polishes bump up the total to over what customs allow you to have!


----------



## banana1234 (Apr 26, 2010)

that sucks, i suppose then the cheap prices arent so worth it...  have u found any english sites that sell nail varnishes at decent prices


----------



## InspiredBlue (Apr 26, 2010)

I suddenly started getting customs fees on every package I ordered from the US, so I began ordering things in my boyfriend's name instead, and poof, no fees. It could just be a total coincidence, or they did put me on some sort of watch list because I was receiving so many packages.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_that sucks, i suppose then the cheap prices arent so worth it...  have u found any english sites that sell nail varnishes at decent prices_

 
sadly there seems to be no uk sites that sell them cheap. for the most part it does work out cheaper than buying in the uk - it's just when you get charged it works our around the same or just under.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_I suddenly started getting customs fees on every package I ordered from the US, so I began ordering things in my boyfriend's name instead, and poof, no fees. It could just be a total coincidence, or they did put me on some sort of watch list because I was receiving so many packages. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
you know i have wondered this myself. perhaps i should order in nick's name next time and see what happens!


----------



## kittykit (Apr 27, 2010)

I was charged custom fees a few times for my orders from US & Japan but they're not cosmetics. The custom checks here are random. Sometimes you're get unlucky... I always have my orders shipped to the office. I'm too lazy to walk across the street to go to the post office to pick up my orders.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Apr 27, 2010)

Hello everyone! hope we are all doing well! i plan to hit the MAC counter on friday for a little bit of retail therapy!


----------



## kittykit (Apr 27, 2010)

Yay for retail therapy! 

Does anyone of you girls know that Trans Design does not ship flat rate box overseas anymore? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That sucks! I was so happy with my first order and thought I would buy more.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_Yay for retail therapy! 

Does anyone of you girls know that Trans Design does not ship flat rate box overseas anymore? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That sucks! I was so happy with my first order and thought I would buy more._

 
I heard that today as well! What a pity!!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 27, 2010)

oh man! that sucks about no flat rate boxes anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i saw they put the prices up of some polishes - opi and china glaze and essie doubled in price... but no flat rate shipping... that is poop!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Apr 27, 2010)

That's too bad about Transdesign. I never got the chance to place an order, but I don't know how many times I've been looking around on the site thinking I would in the near future. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Guess ebay will be the best resource from now on.


----------



## kittykit (Apr 27, 2010)

I placed mine 2 weeks ago. I think that's my first and last order 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I used to buy from Head2Toe before they decided not to sell CG outside the US. I prefer CG than the other brands, I guess I'll have to look for them somewhere else. Oh well...


----------



## Susanne (Apr 28, 2010)

Well, I am sure I want a few OPI n/p from the coming fall collection again.... The fall collections are always my fave. Same with China Glaze. Maybe I can place one big order that shipping would be worth it.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Apr 28, 2010)

Purity wrote a blog post about this, and from what I can recall according to her it's not only the flat rate box that is gone, the European orders have to be shipped with UPS which makes the shipping charge about $40 extra.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_Purity wrote a blog post about this, and from what I can recall according to her it's not only the flat rate box that is gone, the European orders have to be shipped with UPS which makes the shipping charge about $40 extra._

 
looks like i'll be buying off ebay... they are usually a couple of pounds cheaper than buying in a shop here... i wish we'd had notice about teh flat box going... bi'd have made an order for some goodies


----------



## kittykit (Apr 29, 2010)

Hello ladies! Hope everyone's doing great today.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Apr 29, 2010)

Hello Bimbos!

I've been pressing some of my Everyday Minerals eyeshadows this morning. I did a couple the other day as well. Hopefully I'll get more use out of them this way.

Now I suddenly have more pans of e/s than I can fit in my palette. Time to get a second one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And some of the mineral eyeshadows are so much more.. dense, I guess, than others. I've gotten anything from 1 to 3 pans of pressed shadow from the full sized jars depending on the color. Meanwhile some of the sample sizes fill up a whole pan as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Since I was too lazy to do pretty surfaces with textured fabric, you can see the imprint of the swedish kings head from the coin I used on some of them.


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 29, 2010)

^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pretty!

I can get to watch Glee season 2 soon! It will be shown on cable tv Star World here on May 12!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Apr 29, 2010)

Thank you! I don't know why I didn't do this sooner. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I need more empty pans, so I can do the rest. It's such a fun little project.

It's great that you'll get the new Glee episodes soon. I loved the Madonna special last week. But that is of course because I love Madonna.


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 29, 2010)

I've never pressed pigments before but I imagine it would be fun once I get started! Show us the pics if you press some more! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't wait for the new Glee episodes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What are your favourite Madonna songs?


----------



## InspiredBlue (Apr 29, 2010)

Oh gosh.. That's a hard question. *pulls up 9 hours of Madonna in iTunes library* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I can start with what I don't like: Frozen, Ray of Light, American Life and Music albums.

Some favorites:
Vogue, 4 Minutes, Into the Groove (hehe..this is a MAC reference now), Express Yourself, Material Girl, Live to Tell, This used to be my playground, Celebration, Jump, Bad Girl, Devil Wouldn't Recognize You.
In no particular order. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My dog has crawled onto some clothes I had left on the floor and fallen asleep there. She is the cutest thing.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 29, 2010)

Hello Bimbos!

I have so busy days at school this week! Look forward to my weekend.

Have a great day you all!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Apr 29, 2010)

Wow I haven't popped my head in here in forever! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have missed you all.


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 30, 2010)

What a long list, InspiredBlue. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have not heard of some of them. I didn't like Frozen a lot when I first heard it but it sort of grew on me.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi Adison!!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 30, 2010)

ooohhh pressed pigments - how beautiful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope you enjoyed pressing them all! and like yourself i prefer the more retro madonna albums - music is my most hated though i must admit. 

i go on holiday tommorow! i'm so excited! i hope you all have amazing weekends!


----------



## kittykit (Apr 30, 2010)

Hello girls! It's finally weekends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy your trip, Lou and shop till you drop


----------



## InspiredBlue (Apr 30, 2010)

I hope you have a great time Lou! I'm green with envy.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_I hope you have a great time Lou! I'm green with envy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i plan on it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so excited and wish i wasn't at work right now!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Apr 30, 2010)

Meanwhile I am trying to buy airline tickets to go to my sisters graduation in June, but there are just too many options, I can't decide.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do I want to fly at 8 or at 15? I don't know! It's too far ahead.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am awful with making decisions sometimes


----------



## Susanne (Apr 30, 2010)

Have a great time, Lou!!


----------



## banana1234 (Apr 30, 2010)

i'll miss you lou, take lots of pics to show us when u get back!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 30, 2010)

i'll miss all you guys too! very much. i will try and pop in and say hello when i can though


----------



## Nzsallyb (May 1, 2010)

Have fun Lou! cant wait to see pics of everything


----------



## Nicala (May 1, 2010)

Have fun, Lou!

Hi bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've been dealing with an online stalker lately and it's starting to get out of hand. Ughhhhhh.


----------



## LMD84 (May 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nubletta* 

 
_Have fun, Lou!

Hi bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've been dealing with an online stalker lately and it's starting to get out of hand. Ughhhhhh._

 
oh goodness? what is happening?is it via facebook or something? make sure you keep all your profiles private... i hope it stops soon.

just popping in to say i hope you all have great weekends before we leave for the airport!


----------



## Nicala (May 3, 2010)

Via everywhere possible! I'm trying to get my names changed on forums but don't know if its possible on specktra. Blah. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Have fun on your trip!


----------



## InspiredBlue (May 3, 2010)

How creepy. Is it someone from your "real" life, or just some random nut? Do you even know? And what do they do? (I'm sorry, I am insanely curious.)


----------



## Susanne (May 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nubletta* 

 
_Have fun, Lou!

Hi bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've been dealing with an online stalker lately and it's starting to get out of hand. Ughhhhhh._

 
I am so sorry! Do you want to change your name on Specktra? Then PM me, please.

Hope you are all fine!

I had a VERY stressful weekend, but can relax now again.


----------



## MzzRach (May 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nubletta* 

 
_Via everywhere possible! I'm trying to get my names changed on forums but don't know if its possible on specktra. Blah. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have fun on your trip! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm so sorry about your stalking hassles, that is awful.  I do not know if you can change your Specktra username, but if you PM our admins, Janice or Dawn (Holstrom4), they should be able to let you know.

*waves to the bimbos*


----------



## Nicala (May 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_How creepy. Is it someone from your "real" life, or just some random nut? Do you even know? And what do they do? (I'm sorry, I am insanely curious.)_

 
Somewhat. This chick started stalking my real life friends as well! She found my accounts on various websites, found out my full birth name, etc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I am so sorry! Do you want to change your name on Specktra? Then PM me, please.

Hope you are all fine!

I had a VERY stressful weekend, but can relax now again._

 
Yes please. I don't want to stop coming on Specktra. 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I'm so sorry about your stalking hassles, that is awful.  I do not know if you can change your Specktra username, but if you PM our admins, Janice or Dawn (Holstrom4), they should be able to let you know.

*waves to the bimbos*_

 
Thank you


----------



## banana1234 (May 4, 2010)

creepy


----------



## kittykit (May 5, 2010)

Hello ladies. 

I've had a hectic week so far - training at work and stuffs. I've another one on Friday. Ugh. Sometimes it's good to be away from the desk but when the work started to pile up when I was at the training, it's not good. I just checked my calendar I've 5hrs of conference calls tomorrow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Had a little retail therapy today... I went to MAC and bought Birds & Berries! I just had to! I was glad it's still available at the store. I also brought home Get-Away Bronze - I thought I was gonna skip the entire collection but since I don't have any bronze blush, so I decided to get one.


----------



## InspiredBlue (May 5, 2010)

I am sooo tired today. And it's one thing when I'm physically tired but can still do little things at home (like press pigments into the new empty pans that arrived from CoastalS today). But today I am just completely beat. Too tired to think, too tired to move. I am a vegetable, lying on the couch.


----------



## banana1234 (May 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_I am sooo tired today. And it's one thing when I'm physically tired but can still do little things at home (like press pigments into the new empty pans that arrived from CoastalS today). But today I am just completely beat. Too tired to think, too tired to move. I am a vegetable, lying on the couch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i am contemplating bed and it is only 7.15 here.. hehe


----------



## InspiredBlue (May 5, 2010)

It's 20:40 for me now, but I am trying to stay awake until my boyfriend comes home at 10. It is hard. He told me to take a nap when we talked at 8, but I just know that had I fallen asleep then, I would have woken up at 1 AM and not been able to fall back asleep.


----------



## kittykit (May 5, 2010)

20:54 and the man is cooking. I skipped the gym again today! My lower back hurts


----------



## banana1234 (May 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_It's 20:40 for me now, but I am trying to stay awake until my boyfriend comes home at 10. It is hard. He told me to take a nap when we talked at 8, but I just know that had I fallen asleep then, I would have woken up at 1 AM and not been able to fall back asleep. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i do that all the time! and then i wake up in the early hours of morning like 3 or 4 am and can't get back to sleep!


----------



## Miss QQ (May 6, 2010)

I guess everyone is asleep now? Sweet dreams 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't sleep till it is at least 12 midnight or later. My body clock works like that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_I've had a hectic week so far - training at work and stuffs. I've another one on Friday. Ugh. *Sometimes it's good to be away from the desk but when the work started to pile up when I was at the training, it's not good. *I just checked my calendar I've 5hrs of conference calls tomorrow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Had a little retail therapy today... I went to MAC and bought Birds & Berries! I just had to! I was glad it's still available at the store. I also brought home Get-Away Bronze - I thought I was gonna skip the entire collection but since I don't have any bronze blush, so I decided to get one._

 
I know what you mean. I am away from my office every day this week attending tracers and will be away for 3 days next week as well. I can't imagine how much work is waiting for me on my desk. Really, I could have been in office one or two days this week but my boss wants me to attend all the tracers - so repetitive. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy your goodies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am on my feet the whole day all week standing and walking and my knees, legs are aching. I feel faint from the humidity and heat. It is 34 or 35 degree celsius here daily! When it reaches 36 degrees I will be complaining non-stop!


----------



## kittykit (May 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_I guess everyone is asleep now? Sweet dreams 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't sleep till it is at least 12 midnight or later. My body clock works like that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I know what you mean. I am away from my office every day this week attending tracers and will be away for 3 days next week as well. I can't imagine how much work is waiting for me on my desk. *Really, I could have been in office one or two days this week but my boss wants me to attend all the tracers - so repetitive*. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy your goodies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am on my feet the whole day all week standing and walking and my knees, legs are aching. I feel faint from the humidity and heat. It is 34 or 35 degree celsius here daily! When it reaches 36 degrees I will be complaining non-stop!_

 
8 working hours, sometimes I'm on conference calls/meetings for 5 hours. There are time I've no time at all to do my work, hence, staying at work late. I was working so many extra hours last year, including on the weekends. 

I can imagine how it feels with high humidity and heat. I was in Dubai for business last September, I thought I was going to faint anytime. It was over 40°C 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't wear any makeup and I sweat a lot. Ewww.


----------



## Miss QQ (May 7, 2010)

At 40 degrees I think even getting naked cannot help me cope with the heat. I have to soak myself in cold water but I believe that will make me sick. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The sweaty, sticky feeling is unbearable and I think the loss of water makes us feel faint. 

I hope you don't have to work overtime as much this year. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It wrecks havoc to our life balance. I have trouble coping with my long working hours and have thought of working part time but my income will drastically decrease and I will not be able to buy so much makeup.


----------



## InspiredBlue (May 7, 2010)

I don't think I even know anyone who works (only) 8-hour days. That's just the way it is, if you want to have a good, well paying job, you need to put in more hours than the average state bureaucrat does. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







On the plus side - being able to afford nice vacations and more makeup.


----------



## Susanne (May 8, 2010)

Have a great weekend you all!

I look forward to spend two days alone at home and just relax. That's what I need now. My boyfriend will work this weekend and I had a stressful week.  The weather is terribly cold outside - it will be great watching TV, being on Specktra and enjoying a pizza and some wine tonight. 
Oh, and I bought an Ipod Nano in purple, let's see how it works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next weekend will be hauling time again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I will get To The Beach on Friday (I will have a "date" with my MA at 12 PM) and Saturday I want to go on a brunch with two friends, then to Lush again and shop some new clothes.


----------



## Susanne (May 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_I don't think I even know anyone who works 8-hour days. That's just the way it is, if you want to have a good, well paying job, you need to put in more hours than the average state bureaucrat does. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*On the plus side - being able to afford nice vacations and more makeup*. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
And purses!


----------



## Miss QQ (May 8, 2010)

^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy your Ipod Nano. You will be able to get use to it very soon! I don't have one but I like the colours, especially the hot pink one! I have Ipod, Iphone and MacBook. Ever since I got my Iphone my Ipod has retired. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope you have a relaxing weekend!

I went shopping today and bought a Mango top - a dark grey sleeveless cotton top with roses sewn at both shoulders. I have been searching for it as other Mango outlets only had white one in XS left and white was too translucent. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_I don't think I even know anyone who works 8-hour days. *That's just the way it is, if you want to have a good, well paying job, you need to put in more hours than the average state bureaucrat does. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*

On the plus side - being able to afford nice vacations and more makeup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 In my country it is common for working adults to work 8-hr / day job or even longer, but still, I know it is a personal choice. I can totally opt out of this rat race. But I like to be able to satisfy my material wants. What a dilemma.


----------



## kittykit (May 10, 2010)

The only Apple gadget I own is my pink ipod nano (3rd generation) with light pink leather case *lol* 

I had a quiet weekend at my fiance's parents'. The weather was great, sunny and warm but it's still a bit too chilly to go with shorts and tank tops. 

Just found out that my one of my favourite MAs is going to leave MAC soon. That sucks because she's 1 out of 2 MAC MAs here who really know a lot about the products and good in the job. The rest I've spoken to are not that well-informed and don't really speak good English.


----------



## InspiredBlue (May 10, 2010)

That's too bad about the MA. When ever I go by the counter and none of the MA's I "know" are there, it just isn't as fun.

I just read an interesting tweet from Dita von Teese:
 Quote:

  Best mattes: MAC Russian Red, Ruby Woo and Face Stockholm Matte Claret. I transfer them all to vintage tubes by freezing them first.


----------



## Susanne (May 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_Just found out that my one of my favourite MAs is going to leave MAC soon. That sucks because she's 1 out of 2 MAC MAs here who really know a lot about the products and good in the job. The rest I've spoken to are not that well-informed and don't really speak good English._

 
What a pity! I was in Prague last July and visited MAC there - I was glad to meet a MA who could speak English.


----------



## banana1234 (May 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_That's too bad about the MA. When ever I go by the counter and none of the MA's I "know" are there, it just isn't as fun.

I just read an interesting tweet from Dita von Teese:_

 
how does she freeze them? that's nuts? how does that work?


----------



## InspiredBlue (May 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_how does she freeze them? that's nuts? how does that work?_

 
I think she puts the lipsticks in the freezer to make them harden, in order to be able to transfer the actual lip color part out of the original case and into a vintage lipstick case, without messing up the "stick". Am I making any sense?


----------



## banana1234 (May 10, 2010)

i'd love to see how she does that!


----------



## Susanne (May 11, 2010)

Have a great day you all!


----------



## kittykit (May 12, 2010)

It's been quiet here... How's everyone doing?


----------



## Miss QQ (May 12, 2010)

Hello Bimbos! Yeah it is quiet. I guess everyone is busy? I am really busy and tired because of work. This weekend I will go shopping for makeup! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also saw Pret a Papier today and I think I can safely pass all. Coral Crepe is beautiful!


----------



## kittykit (May 12, 2010)

I've had a crappy day at work today. I'm really tired and hope I'll be able to get out early.

Pret a Papier is not launched here, I guess that is why we got To The Beach on 1 May. The next collection is Superglass on 1 June.

I really want to see the l/s from Pret a Papier. They look really beautiful on the pictures but I don't usually buy l/s if I can't try them on my pigmented lips. 

I bought Hipness yesterday, I'm glad I did because it was the last one. Both blushes are now sold out in my nearest MAC store.


----------



## Miss QQ (May 12, 2010)

I hope you can leave earlier too!

Yeah I think you should try the lippies on before buying. When I swatched, Dressmaker was quite sheer peachy coral while Made to order was more pigmented and visibly coral. Enjoy Hipness! The packaging is so cute!

ETA: I just watched Hell-O of glee and I love it! So glad it is back! I look forward to next week's Madonna episode!


----------



## LMD84 (May 12, 2010)

Hello to all you beautiful bimbos! I've missed you all! Still in Florida nut fly home tonight which is good. I've loved this holiday but now ready to go home to my kitties. And of course to add all the stuff I bought to my cosmetics cabinet! Seriously I got so many awesome things! All quite cheap too thanks to the cco! Will be online to post properly tommorow to catch up on everything! I'm hoping that there will be some info on some mac collections, or swatches!


----------



## Susanne (May 12, 2010)

Hello Lou!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have a good and safe flight back home! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Talk to you soon.


----------



## kittykit (May 12, 2010)

Safe flight home tomorrow, Lou! Can't wait to hear about your vacations + goodies you got for your cosmetics cabinet


----------



## Susanne (May 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_It's been quiet here... How's everyone doing?_

 
I am fine! I have a lot to do at school - next week I will be on a classtrip from Monday until Friday - there is still a lot to prepare.

I look forward to a pizza and Grey's Anatomy and Private Practice tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I will get To The Beach on Friday - yay! On Saturday I plan a trip to Lush and some clothes shopping.
A weekend for me before I go on the classtrip


----------



## kittykit (May 12, 2010)

I think To The Beach is a beautiful collection and love the green packaging. Enjoy it! 

I'm not gonna spend on MAC for a while because the next collection we're getting is Superglass. I guess I've spent enough in the past few months


----------



## Susanne (May 12, 2010)

I will pass Superglass as well.


----------



## InspiredBlue (May 12, 2010)

No Superglass for me either. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I look forward to hearing about your trip, Lou!

I did a little shopping today and got myself Humid e/s in pan form (in anticipation of TTB) and a nice orange Nalgene bottle to carry in my bag. I really need to drink more water and the empty Vittel bottles are starting to add up, so I got something more permanent.


----------



## LMD84 (May 14, 2010)

oh my goodness i am tried! our flight was delayed by about 6 hours so was sat in the airprot from 3pm wed to 2am thursday! 11 hours of bordom!

but will post some piccies up later on


----------



## kittykit (May 14, 2010)

Glad to see you back, Lou! We missed you!!


----------



## LMD84 (May 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_Glad to see you back, Lou! We missed you!!_

 
thansk sweetie! i missed you guys too! everytime we went in a cosmetics store i was like.. 'so and so from specktra likes this!' nick was fed up by the end! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




just posted my haul - http://www.specktra.net/forum/f195/m...7/#post1939859

please remember that i saved for over a year for my holiday which is how i bought so much! don't want people thinking i'm spolit or showing off.


----------



## Miss QQ (May 14, 2010)

Lou!

Thanks for sharing! Love your haul! I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lilo and Stitch too! 

How did you like Nars? Is this the first time you see Nars?

Rest well. Can't wait for more pics of your trip!


----------



## LMD84 (May 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_





 Lou!

Thanks for sharing! Love your haul! I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lilo and Stitch too! 

How did you like Nars? Is this the first time you see Nars?

Rest well. Can't wait for more pics of your trip! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yes it is the first time i saw nars in real life. it's super pricey here in the uk so have never bought any! the blush is lovely! it gives a nice glow to my face!


----------



## Miss QQ (May 14, 2010)

^^ Great! My friend is going to help me get some Nars when she travels overseas this September. Orgasm blush is on my list! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How do you like their e/s and lippies?


----------



## LMD84 (May 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_^^ Great! My friend is going to help me get some Nars when she travels overseas this September. Orgasm blush is on my list! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How do you like their e/s and lippies?_

 
i wasn't amazed by the shadows to be honest. i prefer mac. not sure what it was that i didn't really like.... they're ok - but not worth the money. lippies and glosses are stunning though!!


----------



## Susanne (May 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_^^ Great! My friend is going to help me get some Nars when she travels overseas this September. Orgasm blush is on my list! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How do you like their e/s and lippies?_

 
I need NARS in my collection, too! I want to get blush Orgasm and l/g Turkish Delight finally this summer.


----------



## kittykit (May 14, 2010)

The only items I have from Nars are their eyeliners and blushes. They do have nice colours for eyeliners but they smudge like crazy on me. 

Went jeans hunting today but found nothing! I just said I need to have a break from buying MAC a few days ago now I'm home with Gaga and Satin Taupe!


----------



## clslvr6spd (May 14, 2010)

God, I keep popping my head in & out of here randomly...I am soo happy summer is coming. Boating weather & By the Beach collection is coming! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have been contemplating getting a boob job or a Honda CBR 600 RR motorcycle. 
I already have bigger natural boobs (34D), but I would like to have that bigger look for bathing suits and no bra days. It seems to be a silly reason to get them just for that. I don't want to go huge, maybe to a DD.
Or I get the motorcycle, I have been wanting one for years...Any input ladies?


----------



## LMD84 (May 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_God, I keep popping my head in & out of here randomly...I am soo happy summer is coming. Boating weather & By the Beach collection is coming! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have been contemplating getting a boob job or a Honda CBR 600 RR motorcycle. 
I already have bigger natural boobs (34D), but I would like to have that bigger look for bathing suits and no bra days. It seems to be a silly reason to get them just for that. I don't want to go huge, maybe to a DD.
Or I get the motorcycle, I have been wanting one for years...Any input ladies?_

 
well i'd skip the boob job to be honest. you already have an awesome set and if it's purely for no bra days and bathing suits it seems like the money would be better spent elsewhere. i'd get the motor cycle!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i wanted turkish delight gloss but they were sold out of it. and we only went to the mall where there was a sephora on one day! very annoying because it swatched beautifully!


----------



## clslvr6spd (May 15, 2010)

Thanks Lou. All my friends have said wait for the boob job. They say do it for a 30th bday present, I got 6 1/2 years, so who knows what nature will do by then! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just don't get how they look so small without a bra lol. My gf who has b/c cup boobs, they look bigger in a bikini! haha, wow I need a life & stop comparing tata's! 
I would probably get way more enjoyment out of a motorcycle. They will cost about the same.


----------



## LMD84 (May 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Thanks Lou. All my friends have said wait for the boob job. They say do it for a 30th bday present, I got 6 1/2 years, so who knows what nature will do by then! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just don't get how they look so small without a bra lol. My gf who has b/c cup boobs, they look bigger in a bikini! haha, wow I need a life & stop comparing tata's! 
I would probably get way more enjoyment out of a motorcycle. They will cost about the same._

 
hee hee! don't worry! i'm always comparing my boobs to other people's!  maybe your friends have a bigger back size to the bra which is why their boobs looks bigger when bra less maybe? when i was on holiday i was paranoid going in the pool so much because i like to wear a bra all the time! i have 38dd's and am so scared of them going saggy! so far they look pretty good braless but i get worried that if i let them loose for a full day they might start to sag! silly right?!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but when i'm older i wouldn't be opposed to getting an uplift! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




too much boob talk right?!


----------



## Nzsallyb (May 15, 2010)

good to see you back lou! how was your holiday? am looking forward to seeing pics!


----------



## Susanne (May 16, 2010)

Lou! Enjoy your great haul!

I hope you are all having a great weekend!

I got To The Beach on Friday and went to Lush yesterday. I bought Fresh Farmacy and got samples of Ocean Salt and Jungle conditioner. I will try Ocean Salt tonight for the first time!
And I bought another L'Occitane Karite hand cream..... yes, my handcream addiction 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will be on a classtrip the coming week from Monday until Friday and can't be online then. 
We will travel to the German North Sea - the weather was terrible last week, I hope it will be better for us!

I am not sure how much I can sleep there, three of our students probably won't sleep a lot (if they sleep at all) and we teachers will share our room with at least one student as they need help 24 hours a day.

So when I come back I guess I will sleep on Saturday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I will be back online on Sunday.

Have a great week you all and talk to you soon!


----------



## Miss QQ (May 16, 2010)

Have a safe trip, Susanne! Enjoy your new goodies too!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i wasn't amazed by the shadows to be honest. i prefer mac. not sure what it was that i didn't really like.... they're ok - but not worth the money. lippies and glosses are stunning though!!_

 
Thanks. Besides blushes, I think I want to try a lipstick - still choosing, and Turkish Delight - hope they have stocks. And maybe just an e/s duo. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I need NARS in my collection, too! I want to get blush Orgasm and l/g Turkish Delight finally this summer._

 





Alison, I say get a motorcycle too. But that's just my opinion. Go with your heart.

I am very flat chested and I dislike wearing a bra because it pinches me and gives me chest tightness. Not good for my acid reflux problem too. However, I wear it when I'm out all the time to give my chest a nice shape for clothes.

Ladies, I bought a purse yesterday. Just want to share. It is pricey and I hope it will last me forever, but it looks very delicate. It is a wallet on a chain, and I can wear it to dinners and parties. Next month, I have two wedding dinners to attend, which is my excuse for buying this. I hope I don't regret it!


----------



## LMD84 (May 16, 2010)

ooohh wow! your purse is stunning! is it Chanel? because i have always wanted one of those because it's such a classic design! i hope you enjoy it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Susanne have a great time on your school trip. i hope you can get at least a couple hours of sleep each night... but we'll look forward to hearing about it and speaking to you again next sunday!

Hi Sally! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pictures should be up at some point today!


----------



## Miss QQ (May 16, 2010)

Yes, it is Chanel. Thank you, Lou! I hope I will too! It is small, hence the name - wallet on chain. There are 6 card slots and a few small zipped compartments, but I doubt I can store lots of stuff as it will be too heavy for the chain.

Looking forward to your holiday pics!


----------



## LMD84 (May 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Yes, it is Chanel. Thank you, Lou! I hope I will too! It is small, hence the name - wallet on chain. There are 6 card slots and a few small zipped compartments, but I doubt I can store lots of stuff as it will be too heavy for the chain.

Looking forward to your holiday pics!_

 
fabulous! i think it sounds and looks amazing! you're making me jealous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 even if you can't fit much in it i'd be taking it everywhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'd leave important things at home just so i could take it out with me!


----------



## Miss QQ (May 16, 2010)

Thanks. It sounds like what I want to do too, but I always like to carry many things around. Maybe this will help me to sieve out what are the crucial things I need. I hope you can own a dream purse too!


----------



## LMD84 (May 16, 2010)

i'm sure i'll get a dream purse someday! after saving up lots or winning the lottery! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




just spent ages posting up some holiday pics! http://www.specktra.net/forum/f183/f...1/#post1941191 hope you like em! i look like a hit mess alot of the time because it was stupidly hot and i was sweating like a pig!


----------



## Miss QQ (May 16, 2010)

What a fabulous holiday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You look beautiful and happy! You saved for this holiday too, and it is worth it!


----------



## LMD84 (May 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_What a fabulous holiday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You look beautiful and happy! You saved for this holiday too, and it is worth it!_

 
awww thanks hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yeah we had a truely fabulous time. it'll be a long while until we get a holiday like that again.


----------



## banana1234 (May 16, 2010)

i'm glad you are back lou, i've missed you!!


----------



## kittykit (May 16, 2010)

Have fun, Susanne!

MissQQ, that's one nice Chanel purse! I bought my 'sort of' dream bag in Feb and I guess I'll wait till next year to get another one.


----------



## Miss QQ (May 16, 2010)

^^ Congrats on getting your dream bag. If you would like to share pics, we would love it. If you want to keep it private, it's ok too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Yeah, wait a while before getting a new one. After all, we want some time to enjoy each bag first. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_awww thanks hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yeah we had a truely fabulous time. it'll be a long while until we get a holiday like that again._

 
This will bring back lovely memories for years while you plan for your next one. The last time I went on a holiday was three years ago! In fact, it was late May 2007 to Taiwan, part of Asia! Wow, exactly three years!


----------



## Susanne (May 16, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your pics, Lou! I am glad you had such a great time!

And Miss QQ - the Chanel purse is awesome! Saving for a designer purse is really worth it - I am saving for a Speedy 35


----------



## Miss QQ (May 16, 2010)

^^ Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You are always disciplined so I'm guessing you can get the Speedy soon or whenever you set your target as. Speedy is gorgeous. Which print are you intent on getting?


----------



## Susanne (May 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_^^ Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You are always disciplined so I'm guessing you can get the Speedy soon or whenever you set your target as. Speedy is gorgeous. Which print are you intent on getting?_

 
I want to get it in August during my summer vacations which I will spend at home. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want a Speedy 35 in Monogram Canvas, so a classy one.


----------



## LMD84 (May 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_i'm glad you are back lou, i've missed you!!_

 
awww! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 missed you too hun!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Thanks for sharing your pics, Lou! I am glad you had such a great time!

And Miss QQ - the Chanel purse is awesome! Saving for a designer purse is really worth it - I am saving for a Speedy 35 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yes we had an awesome time thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i'm saving for a speedy 30 in the monogram canvas!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm hoping to get mine in july or possibly august depending on how much commission i earn... and how much mac i buy!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'd love to go to Taiwan one day! i have so many places that i would love to visit! just not enough free time and money!


----------



## Nzsallyb (May 17, 2010)

awesome pics! am envious of the warmth, it is getting into winter over here brrrr!


----------



## kittykit (May 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_^^ Congrats on getting your dream bag. If you would like to share pics, we would love it. If you want to keep it private, it's ok too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yeah, wait a while before getting a new one. After all, we want some time to enjoy each bag first. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






This will bring back lovely memories for years while you plan for your next one. The last time I went on a holiday was three years ago! In fact, it was late May 2007 to Taiwan, part of Asia! Wow, exactly three years! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I bought a LV Neverfull MM in Damier Ebene. It wasn't really on my 'to buy' list but I've always liked Neverfull since it was out. When I walked into the LV store in HK early Feb this year, I told myself maybe it would be nice to get another LV for my birthday *lol* So, there it is now sitting on my desk. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would like to go to Taiwan one day, maybe for my honeymoon. We're getting married this summer but no honeymoon planned. Taiwan and Japan are on our top list.


----------



## LMD84 (May 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_awesome pics! am envious of the warmth, it is getting into winter over here brrrr!_

 
i always forget that you guys are on opposite seasons to what we are. must be frustrating having a beach themed mac ocllection coming out when you're freezing!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




work is driving me crazy today.... sold loads but i feel like it's never enough for people at HO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in fact we've done 1/3 of our weekly target in the first morning...


----------



## Miss QQ (May 17, 2010)

I guess the people at HO have faces like this -> $.$

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_I bought a LV Neverfull MM in Damier Ebene. It wasn't really on my 'to buy' list but I've always liked Neverfull since it was out. When I walked into the LV store in HK early Feb this year, I told myself maybe it would be nice to get another LV for my birthday *lol* So, there it is now sitting on my desk. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would like to go to Taiwan one day, maybe for my honeymoon. We're getting married this summer but no honeymoon planned. Taiwan and Japan are on our top list._

 





 I've heard good reviews about the Neverfull. Enjoy your bag!

Great that you would like to travel to Asia. I want to go to Japan too! Just a tip, these two countries have lots of Japanese makeup, both drugstores and high end. I'm not sure if they are cheaper in one country than the other. If you like Japanese makeup, do keep a budget for spending on them.


----------



## banana1234 (May 17, 2010)

so bimbos, i'm on a make up no buy for at least a month, there isnt much coming out now that we've had pret a papier and to the beach, and superglass i think is the only thing out next month here, i have just added up what i have spent on mac in the past 6 months and it made me feel ill! 
i will buy nothing next month and ration myself to 3 items a month after that. but if i want to buy more from a really special collection, i have to do so by not buying anything the month before/after.  lets see how long this lasts!


----------



## InspiredBlue (May 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_so bimbos, i'm on a make up no buy for at least a month, there isnt much coming out now that we've had pret a papier and to the beach, and superglass i think is the only thing out next month here, i have just added up what i have spent on mac in the past 6 months and it made me feel ill! 
i will buy nothing next month and ration myself to 3 items a month after that. but if i want to buy more from a really special collection, i have to do so by not buying anything the month before/after.  lets see how long this lasts!_

 
I know the feeling. Since I'm not working this summer, To the Beach was my last big haul for a while. I might get the 130 this week, because it was so great with the cream bronzer, but after that I'm done for a while.

In the summer I will be studying for some exams I need to retake in August, tanning on the balcony and walking the dog. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Basically a housewife with homework.


----------



## Nzsallyb (May 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i always forget that you guys are on opposite seasons to what we are. must be frustrating having a beach themed mac ocllection coming out when you're freezing!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




work is driving me crazy today.... sold loads but i feel like it's never enough for people at HO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in fact we've done 1/3 of our weekly target in the first morning..._

 
i must admit it is odd shopping for bronzer and such when there is snow on the ground! but i do not mind, i love my refined golden

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_so bimbos, i'm on a make up no buy for at least a month, there isnt much coming out now that we've had pret a papier and to the beach, and superglass i think is the only thing out next month here, i have just added up what i have spent on mac in the past 6 months and it made me feel ill! 
i will buy nothing next month and ration myself to 3 items a month after that. but if i want to buy more from a really special collection, i have to do so by not buying anything the month before/after.  lets see how long this lasts!_

 
i will be doing this too, as soon i will be moving to a place 5 hours+ away from a mac counter! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so will be relying heavily on specktra!

just giving you ladies an update on the me and my bf situation. i spoke with him tonight, and we are splitting up. i love him, but i just am not in love with him anymore. it was so hard telling him that, but it is for the good. i just hope he is not too upset for too long

hope you are all well!


----------



## LMD84 (May 18, 2010)

Sally i'm sure he'll do fine... it'll just take a while that's all. how are you feeling about things? postive and happy i hope. but we're here for you if you need anything. 

and you'll be like me who has to rely on specktra swatches for mac collections! my nearest mac counter isn't 5 hours away like yours will be. but it's an hour train journey to another city and i rarely have the time to go. plus whenever i have been to the store they have always been sold out of what i wanted! doh!

i hope everybody is having a good day. i have been to the dr's to get some meds and drops for my ear infection - i'm in so much pain that half of one side of my face is hurting! not good. and i have some weird lump behind my ear pop up
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but apart from that it is all good. my mac order arrived and i included the 222 brush. the last eye brush that i want in my collection - for now at least. will go to wash it in a mo!


----------



## Miss QQ (May 18, 2010)

Sally.

Lou, I hope the medications will clear the infection real soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't imagine the pain. Maybe the same as removing a wisdom tooth by surgery? When I had the surgery half of my face was sore and I couldn't rest my face on the pillow. Rest well, Lou. And enjoy your mac and 222! I do want a 222 or 224 sometime in the future.


----------



## LMD84 (May 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_





 Sally.

Lou, I hope the medications will clear the infection real soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't imagine the pain. Maybe the same as removing a wisdom tooth by surgery? *When I had the surgery half of my face was sore and I couldn't rest my face on the pillow*. Rest well, Lou. And enjoy your mac and 222! I do want a 222 or 224 sometime in the future._

 
that's exactly what it is like. but sadly because it's spread to my other ear both sides of my face and jaw now hurt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i have very strong pain killers.... but they make me feel high which isn't so good!


----------



## Miss QQ (May 19, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear that, Lou. Hope you get well soon. When I had the dental surgery I was on very strong painkillers too and also antibiotics. I thought it was the antibiotics that made me very hyper and I couldn't fall asleep at all, for 2 or 3 days.


----------



## kittykit (May 19, 2010)

I hope you the infection will clear soon, Lou. Infections are nasty!


----------



## LMD84 (May 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_





 I'm sorry to hear that, Lou. Hope you get well soon. When I had the dental surgery I was on very strong painkillers too and also antibiotics. I thought it was the antibiotics that made me very hyper and *I couldn't fall asleep at all, for 2 or 3 days*._

 
oh man that sucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nothing worse than being in pain when you can't sleep

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_I hope you the infection will clear soon, Lou. Infections are nasty!_

 
thanks hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i feel like i just keep moaning all the time at the moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sorry to be negative! i haven't been sleeping too well recently with the pain and it's made me grumpy


----------



## Miss QQ (May 19, 2010)

I guess you can't put on makeup too with the infection, Lou. Maybe you can paint your nails to cheer yourself up! I think it helps! Or eat some ice cream if it is allowed.

Don't worry about me, that was 2 years ago, and I'm ok now. It was a difficult time for me during that time too, because of some personal struggles. But it got me addicted to makeup. And now when I think back about it, it was nothing that traumatic.


----------



## LMD84 (May 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_I guess you can't put on makeup too with the infection, Lou. Maybe you can paint your nails to cheer yourself up! I think it helps! Or eat some ice cream if it is allowed.

Don't worry about me, that was 2 years ago, and I'm ok now. It was a difficult time for me during that time too, because of some personal struggles. But it got me addicted to makeup. And now when I think back about it, it was nothing that traumatic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
well because the infection is in my ear canal i can put make up on. it just hurts the side of my face when applying teh foundation. so i have to be careful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so i've been making myself feel better by playing with my make up more!


----------



## Miss QQ (May 19, 2010)

That's good! Yeah, makeup makes girls like us happy.


----------



## Nzsallyb (May 21, 2010)

how is your ear lou?

thanks for all the virtual hugs ladies, but i am fine, much happier now that i made that decision. it was a huge weight off my shoulders.

checked out pret a papier, not that great of a collection that i was hoping! all the more to save!


----------



## LMD84 (May 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_how is your ear lou?

thanks for all the virtual hugs ladies, but i am fine, much happier now that i made that decision. it was a huge weight off my shoulders.

checked out pret a papier, not that great of a collection that i was hoping! all the more to save!_

 
i'm feeling much better now thanks! still a little pain, but no where near as bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







i'm pleased your feeling much better about things. it's like a new begining for you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yeah i wasn't impressed with the papier collection. all i got was coral crepe paint pot. 

hope all you bimbos are doing well and having a great week! any plans for the weekend? i'm not doing anything so i hope some of you guys are being more adventurous than i am!


----------



## Susanne (May 21, 2010)

Hi Bimbos! I am back from my classtrip! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am tired..... and need a Lush bath now. And a coffee, or two.

I had a great week with my students, but I missed Specktra a lot, my makeup at home, different clothes than just jeans and sneakers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Talk to you soon!


----------



## Miss QQ (May 21, 2010)

Susanne! Rest well!

Good to hear that you are in less pain now, Lou! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have to work for half a day tomorrow, on a Saturday, but I'm glad that the weekend is here. Not doing anything special too. Will just go to town after work to visit the beauty counters and buy some bread.


----------



## LMD84 (May 21, 2010)

^ enjoy your trip to the beauty counters!

and Susanne i'm pleased the class trip went will. did you get much sleep? and i hope all the students were ok and that they had a good time!

work went really slowly today... but am home now with my hubby, kitties and specktra. all i need is a glass of wine and this will be the perfect evening!


----------



## banana1234 (May 21, 2010)

get well soon lou xxxx


----------



## LMD84 (May 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_get well soon lou xxxx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
cheers doll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 love the true blood avatar!


----------



## InspiredBlue (May 22, 2010)

I hope everyone is doing well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 all around. I'm trying to be more productive in preparation of my exams, so I'm not around posting quite as much.


----------



## LMD84 (May 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_I hope everyone is doing well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 all around. I'm trying to be more productive in preparation of my exams, so I'm not around posting quite as much._

 
i wish you lots of luck for your exams sweetie. and hope that your revision goes well


----------



## Susanne (May 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_ 
and Susanne i'm pleased the class trip went will. did you get much sleep? and i hope all the students were ok and that they had a good time!
_

 
The students were ok and really enjoyed the week! But I did not get much sleep at all - just 2-3 hours every night. 
I think I will need the whole weekend at home to come back to normal.

Have a great Saturday you all!


----------



## Susanne (May 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i wish you lots of luck for your exams sweetie. and hope that your revision goes well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## LMD84 (May 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_The students were ok and really enjoyed the week! But I did not get much sleep at all - *just 2-3 hours every night. *
I think I will need the whole weekend at home to come back to normal.

Have a great Saturday you all!_

 
oh dear! well i'm pleased that they enjoyed themselves, it's just a shame that the evenings were a little disrupted! but make sure you have plenty of rest and relaxation this weekend!


----------



## Miss QQ (May 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_I hope everyone is doing well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 all around. I'm trying to be more productive in preparation of my exams, so I'm not around posting quite as much._

 
Good luck for your exams! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am very tired and sleepy today but had to get up early to work. I enjoyed my shopping after work although I'm exhausted. Hopefully can get some rest tomorrow. Next Friday is a public holiday, otherwise known as bank holiday elsewhere, so I have a shorter work week.


----------



## LMD84 (May 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Good luck for your exams! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am very tired and sleepy today but had to get up early to work. I enjoyed my shopping after work although I'm exhausted. Hopefully can get some rest tomorrow. Next Friday is a public holiday, otherwise known as bank holiday elsewhere, so I have a shorter work week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
that's good that you have a shorter week. weirdly for us in the uk it's the following monday that is the bank holiday. and although we work slightly less hours, it's still a working day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




what did you buy when shopping today?! any special goodies?


----------



## kittykit (May 25, 2010)

Hi ladies!! Hope everyone's doing fine.

I've been very tired and stressed lately. With the wedding coming up in 2 months time and my MIL-to-be is driving me nuts with some of her 'requests' for the wedding... I don't know for how long I could take it.


----------



## LMD84 (May 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_Hi ladies!! Hope everyone's doing fine.

I've been very tired and stressed lately. With the wedding coming up in 2 months time and my MIL-to-be is driving me nuts with some of her 'requests' for the wedding... I don't know for how long I could take it._

 





 MIL's can be a nightmare! what is she 'requesting'? i take it she is basically trying to take over certain planning aspects? just remember that it is your big day - nobody else matters but you and your future hubby!

apart from the MIL are you excited for your  big day?! 

i'm doing good this week - i'm on my day off and am messing about uploading video footage from our holiday. because it's filmed in avchd it meant that i had no editing software to edit the footage!! so have got a free program which will play back the files... but need to save up for adobe premiere cs4 to edit it. oh and then i have been transfering the files on the ps3 too as a back up.... all quite time consuming because it was about 10gb's worth of footage!!


----------



## Miss QQ (May 25, 2010)

What does MIL stands for? Maid in ?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_that's good that you have a shorter week. weirdly for us in the uk it's the following monday that is the bank holiday. and although we work slightly less hours, it's still a working day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




what did you buy when shopping today?! any special goodies?_

 
Sorry I'm late to see this. I bought the new n/p from Chanel, Illusion D'or, Gold Lame and Black Velvet. They are gorgeous, especially Illusion D'or! The pink flakies and gold glitters are dazzling. I know some of you here are n/p fanatics, so check out Illusion D'or if you have the chance!


----------



## kittykit (May 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_






 MIL's can be a nightmare! what is she 'requesting'? i take it she is basically trying to take over certain planning aspects? just remember that it is your big day - nobody else matters but you and your future hubby!

apart from the MIL are you excited for your big day?! 
_

 
She tries to change some plans, adds new ones... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Telling my fiance not to spend too much on the wedding and asking us why we hire wedding planner, etc... 2 weeks ago, she insisted we *must* pay for the guests accommodation (my fiance's extended family members). That means we'll have to add additional 1k euro or more on the top of the budget. We're paying for the wedding out of our own pockets. I really don't want to have any tension between both of us before the wedding. I'm not happy but I don't know what else can I do? I'm on the phone with my parents everyday... just to get my anger out before I turn into a mad woman.

I'm very excited with the big day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm really glad to have the wedding planners. They definitely make our life easier looking for vendors and planning the entire wedding. It will be a small wedding in a chateaux with 45 guests. My family is flying over to spend 2 weeks with me. I can't wait to see them!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_What does MIL stands for? Maid in ?_

 
Mother-in-law


----------



## LMD84 (May 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_What does MIL stands for? Maid in ?



Sorry I'm late to see this. I bought the new n/p from Chanel, Illusion D'or, Gold Lame and Black Velvet. They are gorgeous, especially Illusion D'or! The pink flakies and gold glitters are dazzling. I know some of you here are n/p fanatics, so check out Illusion D'or if you have the chance! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
oooohhh the polishes sound lovely! i shall have to look out for swatches! sadly i can't bring myself to buy Chanel cosmetics though.... super expencive and i know nick would kill me!

woah - she expects you to pay for family accomodation?! that's crazy! what me and nick did was tell people that to make up for the fact they'd have to stay in a hotel not to get us a wedding gift - we'd rather have them to share our day than get a gift.... could you do this? because 1k is alot of extra money to find! or perhaps you could offer to pay for half the expences... i really don't see why your MIL would say you must pay for extended family to stay!!

me and nick paid for everything with our own money too, we found it better that way because we didn't feel guilty about doing things certain ways. i'd have felt if my mum or whoever paid for things i would have to do and get what they wanted rather than i wanted!

your wedding sounds like it's going to be a wonderful day! i hope we get to see some piccies on here!


----------



## Miss QQ (May 26, 2010)

kittykit! Sorry to hear about your MIL troubles. I look forward to your pics, the wedding sounds lovely already!

Lou, Illusion D'or is stunning. But OPI and ChG have great n/p as well, and affordable! No guilt buying those!


----------



## kittykit (May 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_ 
woah - she expects you to pay for family accomodation?! that's crazy! what me and nick did was tell people that to make up for the fact they'd have to stay in a hotel not to get us a wedding gift - we'd rather have them to share our day than get a gift.... could you do this? because 1k is alot of extra money to find! or perhaps you could offer to pay for half the expences... i really don't see why your MIL would say you must pay for extended family to stay!!

me and nick paid for everything with our own money too, we found it better that way because we didn't feel guilty about doing things certain ways. i'd have felt if my mum or whoever paid for things i would have to do and get what they wanted rather than i wanted!

your wedding sounds like it's going to be a wonderful day! i hope we get to see some piccies on here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
We did mention they do not have to get us any gifts if they could pay for their accommodation. Our wedding planner told us she has organised so many weddings in the past 10 years and the couples never paid for the guests' accommodation. Now you see why I'm


----------



## LMD84 (May 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_We did mention they do not have to get us any gifts if they could pay for their accommodation. Our wedding planner told us she has organised so many weddings in the past 10 years and the couples never paid for the guests' accommodation. Now you see why I'm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
well yeah! it's just really weird that she would demand you pay for all this! perhaps your planner could also say how this never happens so perhaps your MIL will see that she is being un-reasonable.

ooohhh i buy plenty of china glaze, opi and orly with the odd essie thrown in too! no guilt there at all!


----------



## banana1234 (May 26, 2010)

can you not put your foot down or i can see this becoming a big problem with your mother in law forever bossing you around? what does your hubby to be think of all this? i have never heard of the bride and groom having to pay for the accomodation


----------



## kittykit (May 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_can you not put your foot down or i can see this becoming a big problem with your mother in law forever bossing you around? what does your hubby to be think of all this? i have never heard of the bride and groom having to pay for the accomodation_

 
He think it's ridiculous and he's telling her that we're not paying for everyone. My parents think that's so unreasonable. My poor dad has to listen to me whining about things like that everyday *lol* I'm not going to change my wedding plans because someone doesn't like it. It's our money, our wedding. In fact, I can't wait until the wedding is over. I'm getting really frustrated and sick of having the IL sticking their nose into our business.


----------



## LMD84 (May 27, 2010)

^ sadly if your in law's are anything like mine they'll always stick their nose in your buisness! so don't wish your wedding away hoping it'll stop... sadly it won't! luckily we live a 3.5 hr drive away from them though so they don't visit often!


----------



## banana1234 (May 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_He think it's ridiculous and he's telling her that we're not paying for everyone. My parents think that's so unreasonable. My poor dad has to listen to me whining about things like that everyday *lol* I'm not going to change my wedding plans because someone doesn't like it. It's our money, our wedding. In fact, I can't wait until the wedding is over. I'm getting really frustrated and sick of having the IL sticking their nose into our business._

 
this is why my other half and i always say we are getting married with immediate family and a couple friends some where tropical like barbados and then having a party back home for everyone else!

i find it funny that my boyfriend and i plan our wedding, we arent even engaged yet!


----------



## LMD84 (May 28, 2010)

me and nick had a small wedding with family only. it cut the costs down massively and neither of us were into a huge wedding. we wanted to spend more money on our honeymoon than the actual wedding.... which we did and loved it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hope all you bimbos are doing well and i hope you're all planning a great weekend! i'm seeing SATC2! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 woo hoo!


----------



## Miss QQ (May 28, 2010)

Did you enjoy SATC2? I'm going to watch it this Saturday or Sunday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just watched SATC, the first movie, and I love it! It is so fun to watch and drool at their clothes, bags and shoes!


----------



## LMD84 (May 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Did you enjoy SATC2? I'm going to watch it this Saturday or Sunday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just watched SATC, the first movie, and I love it! It is so fun to watch and drool at their clothes, bags and shoes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i shall let you know what i think when i havce seen it... sunday morning at 10.45am! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so excited! and i always drool over the shoes the most.... i freaking love shoes!!


----------



## Susanne (May 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_hope all you bimbos are doing well and i hope you're all planning a great weekend! i'm seeing SATC2! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 woo hoo!_

 
Nope, I am not really well.

I have a big crisis in my relationship - don't know what went wrong during the last weeks, but somehow I have reached a point from which I can't go on together. We have had plans that I would move to my boyfriend's house in summer - but I think this won't happen.

I was really sad and disappointed the last days - but since yesterday I think: If not moving, than making the best of my small apartement! 

I want to change my bedroom with more space for a new makeup storage solution (yay!) and my living room. I have saved some money for moving - so I can invest it there now.

I will see SATC2 on Tuesday with the girls!! So excited.

Have a great weekend you all.


----------



## InspiredBlue (May 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Nope, I am not really well.

I have a big crisis in my relationship - don't know what went wrong during the last weeks, but somehow I have reached a point from which I can't go on together. We have had plans that I would move to my boyfriend's house in summer - but I think this won't happen.

I was really sad and disappointed the last days - but since yesterday I think: If not moving, than making the best of my small apartement! 

I want to change my bedroom with more space for a new makeup storage solution (yay!) and my living room. I have saved some money for moving - so I can invest it there now.

I will see SATC2 on Tuesday with the girls!! So excited.

Have a great weekend you all._

 
Oh no, I am sad that you are going through this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I remember you've been talking about the upcoming move for a while. I hope you can use the money to do things you've wanted to do for yourself. Maybe get a new handbag?


----------



## Susanne (May 28, 2010)

Yep, a Speedy 35 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for sure. A great present just for myself.

Let's think positive.


----------



## LMD84 (May 28, 2010)

Susanne i'm so sorry that you and your boyfriend are going through a hard time right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 are you guys taking a break from each other for a while? if you need to chat you know where i am. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and yes, spend any money saved on decorating your place and buying that Speedy! so not only will you look fabulous, but you'll have a fabulous place to live too.


----------



## Susanne (May 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_Susanne i'm so sorry that you and your boyfriend are going through a hard time right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 are you guys taking a break from each other for a while? if you need to chat you know where i am. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and yes, spend any money saved on decorating your place and buying that Speedy! so not only will you look fabulous, but you'll have a fabulous place to live too._

 





I think it is sure now I will stay in my apartement and won't move. At least not this year.

We both will take some time now for ourselves to think what the relationship means for us, how or if we can start newly and what we are able to give.


----------



## LMD84 (May 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





I think it is sure now I will stay in my apartement and won't move. At least not this year.

We both will take some time now for ourselves to think what the relationship means for us, how or if we can start newly and what we are able to give._

 
sounds good. everything happens for a reason. and some time apart could be good for you! you'll have more time for yourself and things that you want to do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just stay postive and things will work out whichever way is best for you.


----------



## Susanne (May 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_sounds good. *everything happens for a reason*. and some time apart could be good for you! you'll have more time for yourself and things that you want to do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just stay postive and things will work out whichever way is best for you._

 
I truely believe in that.

And yes, never forget or loose yourself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I look forward to spend some time, money and ideas in my apartement. I will share pics with you of my new vanity area during the summer vacations then.


----------



## banana1234 (May 28, 2010)

no matter what happens, everything does happen for a reason, i just hope it involves the least heartache for you susanne


----------



## LMD84 (May 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I truely believe in that.

And yes, never forget or loose yourself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I look forward to spend some time, money and ideas in my apartement. *I will share pics with you of my new vanity area during the summer vacations then*._

 
yes absolutely! and we shall look forward to them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love looking how others have their 'set up'! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm in a very good mood right now, just treated myself to some zoya and nubar polishes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 never tried those brands before so i am excited! and i've been on a diet the past couple of weeks and have lost 7lbs already which is brilliant!


----------



## Miss QQ (May 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i shall let you know what i think when i havce seen it... sunday morning at 10.45am! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so excited! and i always drool over the shoes the most.... i freaking love shoes!!_

 
I drool over bags the most. I like shoes, but I get a lot of pain wearing shoes so usually I only buy comfortable, and hence not so pretty shoes. I will just admire pretty, sexy shoes on other women. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will watch it this Sunday too! Congrats on losing 7lbs! And I would love to see pics of your new polishes when they arrive. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_
I think it is sure now I will stay in my apartement and won't move. At least not this year.

We both will take some time now for ourselves to think what the relationship means for us, how or if we can start newly and what we are able to give._

 





 I've been thinking where are you lately, as you haven't posted for a while. I'm sorry to hear what you are going through, Susanne. You have always been a positive person, so I'm glad to hear that you are thinking positive already. The ladies here are all giving great advise. I have zero experience in romantic relationship, so I don't know what to say. Hope that you are treating yourself well. Love to see your new vanity!


----------



## Susanne (May 29, 2010)

Have a great Saturday evening you all!

I will stay at home watching the Eurovision Song Context and enjoy a glass of wine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I am excited! Next Friday I will visit a furniture shop/store with a friend to get a new design for my living room! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I have already bought Malm vanity and Alex drawer from Ikea - they will get a new home in my bedroom soon.


----------



## LMD84 (May 29, 2010)

Moxy was asking me if i was going to watch the song contest... sadly i'm not that into it. our song from the uk is terrible! i always used to watch it when i lived at home because my parents love it! so i have spent my evening having a lovely bath with a lush bath bomb, having a face mask and reading a book. now just popping on here before me and nick watch some smallville in bed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wow... my life is boring! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




what kind of furniture are you after Susanne? i bet your living room will look great when you have finished! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the only housey thing i am buying soon is some curtains for the office. i want some dark purple ones. at the moment the office just has a big blind... and i'm not a fan of blinds. curtains look more homely i think.


----------



## Susanne (May 29, 2010)

Oh, Moxy!! I miss her here!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love furniture with dark wood (walnut tree, plum) and white fronts if that makes sense.
I will look for a new TV forniture, dresser and a sideboard.

Oh, and I want new curtains for my bedroom!


----------



## Susanne (May 29, 2010)

Can you open this link?

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51UQ64bhPLL.jpg

Maybe something like that.


----------



## LMD84 (May 29, 2010)

i know i miss her too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but she's doing very well and i'm sure she misses us too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i much prefer darker woods too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i have nothing with a white front though but it does sound like a nice combination. at my store we stock a brand called BDI which i think is an american company but we have a uk supplier. they have some fabulous tv stands made from dark wood and i think some of those have white fronts (we don't have all in stock at the shop!) but the down side is that they are vey expencive. one stand is £1300!! which is more than the average tv!! generally only very wealthy customers buy the stands.... i wish i owned one!


----------



## LMD84 (May 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Can you open this link?

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51UQ64bhPLL.jpg

Maybe something like that._

 
ooohh yes! very nice!


----------



## Susanne (May 29, 2010)

Or this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.teamnobel.de/hcmobel/Vitrine/ChicagoZ.jpg


----------



## LMD84 (May 29, 2010)

they all look very modern!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love it. do you have a white tv? sony used to make a white tv in different sizes... one even came with a dark wood edge which looked fabulous! sadly all the new tv's are black which is a shame ebcause lots of people still want the white tv!


----------



## Susanne (May 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_they all look very modern!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love it. do you have a white tv? sony used to make a white tv in different sizes... one even came with a dark wood edge which looked fabulous! sadly all the new tv's are black which is a shame ebcause lots of people still want the white tv!_

 
Thank you!

No, my TV is black as well.

I am sure I will find great furniture on Friday. Of course I have to see them in real before I can order.


----------



## Susanne (May 29, 2010)

Germany has the number 22 at the Eurovision Songcontest...... I still have to wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like the girl this year.


----------



## LMD84 (May 29, 2010)

yes seeing things in real life is always for the best. me and nick bought some what we thought was nice book shelves and bed side tables... when they arrived they looked very cheap and nasty so we sent them back! i wouldn't have minded if they were cheap... but they cost more than what they were worth!!

i bet you'll have a fabulous time shopping for new things! it's amazing what some new furnishings can do to your home. at work me and the guys always like to watch those home make over shows to get ideas! 

i am signing off for the night now! smallville awaits me! i have a crush on the guy who plays clark kent but don't tell nick! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope all bimbos have a great night whatever you are doing!


----------



## Susanne (May 29, 2010)

Talk to you soon, Lou!


----------



## InspiredBlue (May 29, 2010)

Susanne, your new avatar is very pretty! And congrats to Germany on winning ESC!


----------



## Susanne (May 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_Susanne, your new avatar is very pretty! And congrats to Germany on winning ESC! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Thank you! This is a FOTD from 2008, but I still love the look for summer:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/g...6/#post1217842

Yay, Lena was great yesterday evening! Finally a good one from Germany


----------



## LMD84 (May 30, 2010)

the uk did terrible as usual in the song contest! but well done to Germany! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm all dressed up ready to go and see sex and the city 2 today... as well as iron man 2 in the afternoon! wearing my cool heat shadow and feeling great.... just wish the weather was nicer!


----------



## InspiredBlue (May 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_the uk did terrible as usual in the song contest! but well done to Germany! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The song from the UK was nice. Classic Stock (no Aitken this time) Waterman fare. But the guy who sang it was so painfully off key in some parts. If they had had someone else sing it, I think it would have been much better.

Personally I like a good schalger, so I was rooting for Romania.


----------



## Susanne (May 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_the uk did terrible as usual in the song contest! but *well done to Germany!*





i'm all dressed up ready to go and see sex and the city 2 today... as well as iron man 2 in the afternoon! wearing my cool heat shadow and feeling great.... just wish the weather was nicer!_

 
Thank you! Finally we had a good participant with Lena!

Lou, have fun at the movies!!


----------



## Miss QQ (May 30, 2010)

Enjoy the movies, Lou! Two movies in a day is great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I watched SATC2 and I love it! It is so much fun and the story is great too!  The clothes, shoes and settings are stunning, but the story is still down-to-earth, making it still believable and relatable in some ways. I'm craving for a long, floaty and flowing dress after watching SATC2. The girls look amazing in those long dresses! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The two pics of the living room sets are modern and cosy looking! So exciting to be decorating your house, Susanne. I dream of decorating my own house! Someday it will come true. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Living vicariously through you!


----------



## LMD84 (May 30, 2010)

i'm back from the movies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 well satc2 was first - i enjoyed it. lots of funny moments, not as good as the first film. but i still enjoyed it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and yes the clothing and shoes were stunning! i want a dress with the really big slit up the leg... but sadly my legs are not as nice as SJP's! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




iron man 2 was also fun. just a good action movie really, funny moments but i felt that the ending was a little anti climatic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i also picked up the urban decay summer of love nail polish kit - super pretty colours and they came in a cute bag!


----------



## Susanne (May 31, 2010)

I look forward to watch SATC2 tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a great new week you all!


----------



## Miss QQ (May 31, 2010)

Thanks Susanne, enjoy your movie too! 

I love the Van Cleef's and Arpels necklace Charlotte was wearing at the breakfast the day after the wedding of their male friends. It is the Alhambra, something like this, but she was wearing the long one and twined around her neck twice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Duffy spotted in Van Cleef & Arpels  TheGloss

Lou, I think the UD summer n/p has just arrived at my Sephora over the weekend, but I forgot to check it out. It looks so cute from the pics.


----------



## Miss QQ (May 31, 2010)

Lou! You are a moderator!


----------



## Yagmur (May 31, 2010)

^^Agree! Congartulations Lou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hello my lovely Bimbos, long time no see. Hope you're all doing fine.

Congratulations to Germany for winning the ESC! I really like Lena. Turkey did a great Job as well, Group Manga = good rock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a great Day everyone!


----------



## LMD84 (May 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Thanks Susanne, enjoy your movie too! 

I love the Van Cleef's and Arpels necklace Charlotte was wearing at the breakfast the day after the wedding of their male friends. It is the Alhambra, something like this, but she was wearing the long one and twined around her neck twice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Duffy spotted in Van Cleef & Arpels  TheGloss

Lou, I think the UD summer n/p has just arrived at my Sephora over the weekend, but I forgot to check it out. It looks so cute from the pics._

 
ah i didn't notice the necklace that Charlotte was wearing... but the one in the picture is very pretty! i shall buy the movie on blu ray when it comes out so i can study all the fashions and things more!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and yes you should check out the polishes if you have some spare cash! for minis they are easy to use (opi minis i find that the bottle neck is too small to get the brush in and out of!) and the colours are very pretty. the neons i shall be using on my toes though because i'm not brave enough to wear them on my fingers just yet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and thanks on the congrats guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope you all have a great day!


----------



## Susanne (May 31, 2010)

Yagmur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have missed you!

I will send you a mail soon.


----------



## Miss QQ (May 31, 2010)

Hi Yagmur! Good to hear from you! Hope you are well too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't watch the ESC here, but I know the World Cup is starting soon. You ladies will be supporting your country, but my country didn't make it. I can still enjoy the excitement and hopefully some cute soccer players catch my eyes.


----------



## Susanne (May 31, 2010)

I have a pic from my classtrip for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.specktra.net/forum/f183/d...9/#post1952356


----------



## LMD84 (May 31, 2010)

very cute piccie Susanne!

see i'm really not into the world cup at all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at work people are buying huge tv's just for that and i just don't get it! lucky for me none of the other guys at work are into football either so we won't have to watch it! and nick isn't interested in the slightest either! a couple of the players are cute though... but some have too many muscles! i'm not into lots of muscles! again perhaps i am the only girl who thinks this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




work was ok today... it went very quick and i had some lovely strawberries for lunch


----------



## Susanne (May 31, 2010)

Thanks, Lou!

I LOVE the world cup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It will be the highlight of the year for me and I will try to watch as many games as possible.....


----------



## Yagmur (May 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Yagmur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have missed you!

I will send you a mail soon._

 
Hi Susanne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've missed you all, too. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Hi Yagmur! Good to hear from you! Hope you are well too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't watch the ESC here, but I know the World Cup is starting soon. You ladies will be supporting your country, but my country didn't make it. I can still enjoy the excitement and hopefully some cute soccer players catch my eyes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes, thank you! I'm okay. Just busy with life! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Turkey didn't made it either. But I'm still excited. I hope Germany will do it!!! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I have a pic from my classtrip for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.specktra.net/forum/f183/d...9/#post1952356_

 
Ohhhh, pretty Susanne. I can truly see, that you had fun!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I LOVE the world cup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It will be the highlight of the year for me and *I will try to watch as many games as possible.....*_

 





 Me too!!!

I was busy the whole day long with my degree dissertation! I'm so happy, when this time of my life is over!!! Can't wait to relax!!!


----------



## LMD84 (May 31, 2010)

Yagmur we have missed you loads! and i miss all your pretty FOTD's! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but work does come first! how is your dissertation going?


----------



## kittykit (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi ladies! Hope everyone's doing great. I see two new moderators here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Congrats!!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 1, 2010)

^ thanks sweetie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




well i'm off work today but the weather is a bit poor! rain and cold is not a good combination! but it's meant to be warming up by the end of the week. sadly i am getting very hungry and am trying to stop my self from snacking on things by distracting myself!!!


----------



## kittykit (Jun 1, 2010)

We've the same weather here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The weekend should be very warm. I can't wait! I had a bad Chinese takeaway lunch a while ago, now I'm hungry again.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm not into football at all either, but Patrik is, so I'll probably have to suffer through some of it. He works in a dominantly male firm where everyone works long days, so they were campaigning for a big screen tv showing the games at work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hopefully they'll get it, and he'll see most of it at the office.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 1, 2010)

I am back from school and ready to watch SATC 2 with the girls tonight!

We had swimming lessons at school today, so I need to make my makeup now.


----------



## FemmeFatale (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi Lou! Hi Susanne! Hi Yagmur! How are you ladies?

Long time no chat, all is well here in NYC. Happy Memorial day to any of the US ladies.

How is everyone? Are you all liking MAC to the Beach Collection?

xx


----------



## Susanne (Jun 1, 2010)

Greetings to NYC!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Take a look at Sephora for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am fine! I look forward to get some new furniture for my apartement soon. I need/want a new vanity in my bedroom and a new living room.


----------



## FemmeFatale (Jun 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Greetings to NYC!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Take a look at Sephora for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am fine! I look forward to get some new furniture for my apartment soon. I need/want a new vanity in my bedroom and a new living room._

 
NYC says hello!! I have been taking care of Sephora very well for you! Way too well...buying way too much stuff!

OOoh, new furniture! very exciting!


xx


----------



## Susanne (Jun 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeFatale* 

 
_NYC says hello!! I have been taking care of Sephora very well for you! Way too well...buying way too much stuff!

OOoh, new furniture! *very exciting!*


xx_

 










 I hope I can visit a NYC Sephora soon again as well


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeFatale* 

 
_Hi Lou! Hi Susanne! Hi Yagmur! How are you ladies?

Long time no chat, all is well here in NYC. Happy Memorial day to any of the US ladies.

How is everyone? Are you all liking MAC to the Beach Collection?

xx_

 
hey sweetie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to the beach collection is lovely! but luckily i already had most of the products so i got away with only buying firecracker shadow and the green liner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cheap mac month for me last month! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i know i'll be spending quite a bit on next months collections so it is just as well.

ahhhh NYC! me and nick were looking to go this october for my birthday but sadly plane flight prices have gone up massively this year so sadly that won't happen. But i am keeping my fingers crossed for 2011! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy SATC2 Susanne! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i hope all bimbos are having a great day despite any crappy weather! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i tried to take a nap ealier for an hour but i kept being woken up by one of my cats jumping on me or my phone ringing because the shop needed to ask me something! no sleep for me i guess!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jun 1, 2010)

We actually have pretty good weather today. But I know I have a hard time really concentrating when I try to read and tan on the balcony at the same time, so I've stayed indoors. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for To the Beach, and speaking of NYC, I am looking forward to the CP Pinky&Poodle is doing for me on her trip to New York. She'll be home in Denmark shortly, so hopefully I will have my Thrills, Temp Rising and Flurry of Fun (backup) by next week.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 2, 2010)

Good morning Bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am back from SATC2 and just 6 hours sleep last night.

The movie was fun, but not enough "SATC" for me if that makes sense.

Oh, and I took a FOTD last night, I will post it today after school!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_ahhhh NYC! me and nick were looking to go this october for my birthday but sadly plane flight prices have gone up massively this year so sadly that won't happen. But i am keeping my fingers crossed for 2011! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i hope all bimbos are having a great day despite any crappy weather! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i tried to take a nap ealier for an hour but i kept being woken up by one of my cats jumping on me or my phone ringing because the shop needed to ask me something! no sleep for me i guess!_

 
Too bad about the costly plane flight prices! I think I will wait for next year to take a flight somewhere for a holiday too. Let's hope the prices will drop. And I'm keeping my fingers cross for a cruise maybe later this year.

I haven't seen To the Beach yet, but I just want Marine Life or nothing.

I am very tired as I haven't been sleeping well. Was very hungry just now but felt better after I had my lunch. Now I'm hungry again. Maybe I get hungry fast when I lack sleep. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I know what you are saying, Susanne, but I didn't watch the TV series so I don't know the real SATC. I read some reviews on SATC movies and it's because of big budget and all so it is not like the TV series. So I guess fans of the TV series will know.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 2, 2010)

^^ i hope you get hold of marine life sweetie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Good morning Bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am back from SATC2 and just 6 hours sleep last night.

*The movie was fun, but not enough "SATC" for me if that makes sens*e.

Oh, and I took a FOTD last night, I will post it today after school!_

 
yeah that is kinda what a thought - enjoyable... but not as good as it could have been.

we shall look forward to your FOTD!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




have a great day bimbos


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jun 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_I am very tired as I haven't been sleeping well. Was very hungry just now but felt better after I had my lunch. Now I'm hungry again. Maybe I get hungry fast when I lack sleep. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Not to get all geeky, but I'm pretty sure I've read that there are processes in the body that make us hungrier when we are stressed or sleep deprived. That's why magazines give "more sleep" as a weight loss tip every now and then.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_Not to get all geeky, but I'm pretty sure I've read that there are processes in the body that make us hungrier when we are stressed or sleep deprived. That's why magazines give "more sleep" as a weight loss tip every now and then. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

ohhh thanks for being 'geeky'! i never knew this! quick get me a blanket and pillow now!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 2, 2010)

^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Me too! My CEO just had a little talk with us to sum up the financial year, and mentioned that many of our staff are overweight. Well he should let us work shorter hours so that we can get our eyes shut longer and loose weight! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for the fact, InspiredBlue. As an aquarian, I love all these info.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jun 2, 2010)

I've discovered that Joliette.be ? Beauty & Lifestyle Blog has a bunch of new collex info that I hadn't seen before. Seems like she has a good relationship with MACs PR people in Belgium. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I've posted it all in the appropriate threads already.)


----------



## Susanne (Jun 2, 2010)

^^^ Thank you!

I posted all the official threads here on Specktra.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 2, 2010)

i'm so pleased to see going bananas shadow is making a return! it's such a stunning colour! that has made my day


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 2, 2010)

argh! nick is being a moody so and so tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 seriously why are men so freaking stupid!?! i asked him why he was in a bad mood and he snapped at me because he said he wasn't in one... errrr i'd have to dissagree! no loving for him tonight!


----------



## kittykit (Jun 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_Not to get all geeky, but I'm pretty sure I've read that there are processes in the body that make us hungrier when we are stressed or sleep deprived. That's why magazines give "more sleep" as a weight loss tip every now and then. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I guess that's why I sleep when I'm hungry and too lazy to eat. *lol*


----------



## Susanne (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi Bimbos!

We have a bank holiday today and I have enjoyed an awesome day in the sun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now back at home I just enjoyed a cheeseburger from a drive-in and a glass of wine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tomorrow I will go shopping for furniture for my living room - so excited 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I think I will make a stop at Ikea as well.

Have a great evening you all!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jun 3, 2010)

One of the makeup artists I follow on YouTube posted this video. I find it absolutely hilarious, because she did Snooki's actual makeup, and she is replicating it for her youtube followers, but she makes these little comments here and there that show that this isn't really her esthetic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



YouTube - Jersey Shore: Snooki


----------



## Susanne (Jun 3, 2010)

I have something for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.specktra.net/forum/f239/s...0/#post1954866


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 3, 2010)

Susanne it sounds like you have had a wonderfull day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ok that video has cracked me up! i love all the little digs - the bronzer part got me the most though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 me and the guys watched jersey shore at work (while customers were not in the shop!!) and we were just shocked at it! we seriously couldn't believe people like that existed!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I have something for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.specktra.net/forum/f239/s...0/#post1954866_

 
Susanne thanks for sharing your pictures!! you have an amazing collection! your glosses are so neatly arranged! and i spy a large box of pigments!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i am shocked at how organised you are with your eye shadow pots... you have so many! if it were me i would have them all over the place!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 3, 2010)

Lou, just for you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










I know, my obsession for e/s and lipglasses..... I can't depot. And I am an organization junkie


----------



## Susanne (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh, and let me say I have not even 10 lipsticks or so!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your organisation solution Susanne. I look forward to seeing your redecorating project progress.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 4, 2010)

Susanne your gloss picture is like a drug to me! beautiful!!!! what is the dazzleglass that is on top of what looks like smile in the top right of the dazzleglass section? it looks kinda peachy/champagne in colour. very pretty!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I know, my obsession for e/s and lipglasses..... I can't depot. *And I am an organization junkie *



_

 
Need to get you in to my room to help me get my makeup organised!


----------



## kittykit (Jun 4, 2010)

Oh Susanne... I'm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 looking at your collection! I think I only have less than 15 lipglosses! 

The weather's finally getting better today. It's sunny and warm outside. We're supposed to go for wine testing in a winery tomorrow but the plan's been cancelled. I'm very disappointed because it's the only Czech wine I drink and the quality of their red wine is as good as the French ones. I guess we'll go for a picnic near to the lake with the little doggy. 

I hope you girls will have a great weekend!


----------



## Yagmur (Jun 4, 2010)

Hello Bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_Yagmur we have missed you loads! and i miss all your pretty FOTD's! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but work does come first! how is your dissertation going?_

 
Not as good, as it should be. I hope I'll manage it. It's really tough! But THINK PINK! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeFatale* 

 
_Hi Lou! Hi Susanne! Hi Yagmur! How are you ladies?

Long time no chat, all is well here in NYC. Happy Memorial day to any of the US ladies.

How is everyone? Are you all liking MAC to the Beach Collection?

xx_

 
Hey Dara!!! How are you? Hope everything ist fine in NYC. I'm obsessed with your Videos. Have I ever told you how pretty you are? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just bought Hipness from the Beach LE. But Hipness is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I have something for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.specktra.net/forum/f239/s...0/#post1954866_

 
Ohhhhh, so pretty! What do you want to change? Just the IKEA Malm? Or anything else?

The weather is finally nice here in Munich. I hope the Summer is now coming. I will go to the Lake Ammer with my Husband later. And tomorrow we'll go to a antique flea market. Can't wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you all have a fabulous weekend.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_





 Susanne your gloss picture is like a drug to me! beautiful!!!! *what is the dazzleglass that is on top of what looks like smile in the top right of the dazzleglass section?* it looks kinda peachy/champagne in colour. very pretty!_

 
Oh, I had to find it in my drawer - it is not on the top anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But this is Phiff! from the last holiday collection


----------



## Susanne (Jun 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_ 
Ohhhhh, so pretty! What do you want to change? Just the IKEA Malm? Or anything else?

Hope you all have a fabulous weekend.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you! Yay for sunshine!

I bought a dark Malm vanity table, a white Alex drawer and a new dark Billy bookshelf. 
So it will be all new!

And I have ordered great new furniture for my living room today. They will come at the beginning of August.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_The weather's finally getting better today. It's sunny and warm outside. We're supposed to go for wine testing in a winery tomorrow but the plan's been cancelled. I'm very disappointed because it's the only Czech wine I drink and the quality of their red wine is as good as the French ones. I guess we'll go for a picnic near to the lake with the little doggy. 

I hope you girls will have a great weekend! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
well thatis frustrating that you can't do the wine testing... but a picnic sounds lovely! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope you have fun!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Oh, I had to find it in my drawer - it is not on the top anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But this is Phiff! from the last holiday collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
aha! sadly i don't own this one. but it looks very pretty! why did i miss it?! i only got jingle jangle and she zam from the holiday collection last year.

i bought yet another tub to put the rest of my glosses in today. there were over flowing!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Thank you! Yay for sunshine!

I bought a dark Malm vanity table, a white Alex drawer and a new dark Billy bookshelf. 
So it will be all new!

And I have ordered great new furniture for my living room today. They will come at the beginning of August._

 
Congrats! I look forward to seeing your new furniture! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Those plastic containers you put in the Helmer drawer to hold your lip glosses come with the drawer or you have to buy them separately? 

You have so many lip glosses! Have you thought of how you can't finish them and that they will go bad and wasted? I have less lip glosses than you but my number of lip glosses equals that of my lipsticks, so I have a lot too and it worries me sometimes.

I went to the night safari last evening and it was fun to see all the animals! There were three types of prints on the trams, zebra, giraffe and tiger, and I got in the zebra twice! Couldn't choose. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm getting a hair cut on Sunday to tame my hair a little for the upcoming wedding dinners I have to attend. Have a great weekend, bimbos!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Congrats! I look forward to seeing your new furniture! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Those plastic containers you put in the Helmer drawer to hold your lip glosses come with the drawer or you have to buy them separately? 

You have so many lip glosses! Have you thought of how you can't finish them and that they will go bad and wasted? I have less lip glosses than you but my number of lip glosses equals that of my lipsticks, so I have a lot too and it worries me sometimes.
_

 
These plastic containers belong to Helmer, but they are sold seperately at Ikea.

I wear lipglass every day - and not all of them are opened yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Being closed they last longer. When I open them I use them up fast. Not one single l/g has gone bad so far.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 5, 2010)

you can buy containers like what came with Susanne's vanity in hard wear stores too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have a few for my lippies and glosses... had to buy another pot yesterday just for dazzleglasses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And in the 5-6 years i have been buying mac i have only had one gloss go bad so far - little vi lustreglass and that was my first gloss. so i've not done too badly. and like Susanne i wear gloss pretty much everyday - i am a gloss person rather than lippie... but do go through phases of only wearing lippies. 

And a night safari sounds awesome!!! did you manage to snap any pictures of the animals? 

have a great weekend guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the weather is hot but i think there will be storms later on today...


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 5, 2010)

^^ Unfortunately, I didn't take any pics of the animals. The safari emphasizes that the animals are creatures of the night, so bright flashes of light will scare and blind them. Without flash, my camera doesn't pick up anything in the dark. Even in the Night Vision mode, everything is a blur. 

Where do you put those containers? In drawers or cupboards?

The trouble is my room has limited space and if I buy containers, I have no space to put them. I need to buy a chest of drawers, Helmer is good, especially now that I know there are plastic containers for it that can buy purchase. However, I'll have almost no walking space if I get another cupboard into my room. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_These plastic containers belong to Helmer, but they are sold seperately at Ikea.

I wear lipglass every day - and not all of them are opened yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Being closed they last longer. When I open them I use them up fast. Not one single l/g has gone bad so far._

 
Thanks, no wonder those containers fit so well. I love the Helmer more now that I know they have those containers although they are sold separately. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just love staring at the pic of your lip glosses in the drawer.


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 5, 2010)

Good morning bimbos!!

Just jumping in here to say a quick hello..  I'm not often around these parts any more as I am on a makeup hiatus/permanent spending ban but I figured I can still look right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




how's everyone doing today?


----------



## Susanne (Jun 5, 2010)

Good morning! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or better: Good night! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is 10:15 PM here right now.

But have a great Sunday!

I had a great Saturday without working for school - this is what I will do tomorrow again.


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 5, 2010)

Lol yeah Australia is half a day ahead of most of you! It's almost 9am here now... Time for Tabitha's next feed which means Internet time for mummy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




we had the inlaws here for dinner last night, they were reasonable so all was ok - I think Tabitha distracts them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am sure we will have a visit from my parents today as they haven't seen her for a week. 

Lazy day for us today, will probably do some washing and general tidying and that's about it!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 6, 2010)

General tidiying is good - I still have to iron some clothes here


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_^^ Unfortunately, I didn't take any pics of the animals. The safari emphasizes that the animals are creatures of the night, so bright flashes of light will scare and blind them. Without flash, my camera doesn't pick up anything in the dark. Even in the Night Vision mode, everything is a blur. 

*Where do you put those containers? In drawers or cupboards?
* 
The trouble is my room has limited space and if I buy containers, I have no space to put them. I need to buy a chest of drawers, Helmer is good, especially now that I know there are plastic containers for it that can buy purchase. However, I'll have almost no walking space if I get another cupboard into my room. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks, no wonder those containers fit so well. I love the Helmer more now that I know they have those containers although they are sold separately. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just love staring at the pic of your lip glosses in the drawer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i have a wooden cabinet with glass doors and shelves and drawers which  is where all my make up goes. so my containers are in the cabinet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i  think i posted a picture once on specktra but that was years ago so the  layout of the cabinet has changed lots because i've doubled the amount  of stuff i have! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hey MrsMay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 have a great Sunday even if you are just doing cleaning and stuff! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




me and nick are having a lazy day. so lazy i'm lying on the bed with my laptop rather than being in the office! because the weather is poor today we are staying home and going to wtach some films and things. we may go out for a walk though later if the weather dries up!


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_General tidiying is good - I still have to iron some clothes here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Neither hubby or I iron, if something needs ironing we generally don't buy it lol unless it's a business shirt or something like that, but hubby only wears those once in a blue moon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




managed to get some stuff done today that I wanted to then I started feeling unwell so hubby ran me a bubble bath with candles and stuff and he took care of feeding Tabitha while I relaxed for a while


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_
hey MrsMay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 have a great Sunday even if you are just doing cleaning and stuff! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




me and nick are having a lazy day. so lazy i'm lying on the bed with my laptop rather than being in the office! because the weather is poor today we are staying home and going to wtach some films and things. we may go out for a walk though later if the weather dries up!_

 
*waves*

I hear ya on the weather being crappy... It's been raining here today too... the only difference is that our seasons are opposite!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 6, 2010)

I have started to disassemble my makeup storage solution in my bedroom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am a bit sad. Half of my makeup is in boxes now.

But it will look great soon!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_*Neither hubby or I iron, if something needs ironing we generally don't buy it lol unless it's a business shirt or something like that, but hubby only wears those once in a blue moon!*





managed to get some stuff done today that I wanted to then I started feeling unwell so hubby ran me a bubble bath with candles and stuff and he took care of feeding Tabitha while I relaxed for a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
pretty much the same as me and my hubby! the only exception are my work shirts which nick irons each morning for me while i do my make up! i'm terrible at ironing and i hate it!

Susanne just think about how fabulous your make up is going to look when you have your new set up! so don't be sad it's all packed away right now!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 6, 2010)

^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Susanne. The packing is temporary and is crucial for a whole new look! 

Hope you feel better, MrsMay!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 6, 2010)

ok i'm getting very excited. mainly because on Friday me and Nick decided that we are 100% going to Manhattan NYC for my brithday next year! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so in october 2011 i will be in NYC! woo hoo! today we have been looking at various hotels and such trying to work out what is a good place to stay. lots of hotels are quite expencive but look lovely! but nick says that we don't need to spend loads on a hotel because we'll be out all day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And i have already looked to see where a cco is and how to get there from Manhattan! i'm a loser what can i say?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I know Susanne went to NYC  but has anybody else? and do you guys reccomend doing/seeing certain things?


----------



## kittykit (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi bimbos! Hope your weekend's been great so far.

It's been so sunny and warm here. Managed to get some tan (finally!) and enjoying the lazy weekend. Woke up at noon today and my Sunday started with pancakes made by M and watched a few series of Globe Trekker. Watching that made me feel like going on a vacation again this year but that's not going to happen anytime sooner!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jun 6, 2010)

Lou, from the sound of it in the CCO discussions, the Woodbury Commons one isn't a "good" CCO. (Yes, I too have looked into this, since New York is the place I'd be most likely to be able to get myself to an outlet.) But then again that's from the american perspective. Compared to European prices and no CCO's at all, I suppose it's all good.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 6, 2010)

This is my first time in the bimbo thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I slept in too late today and now I'm having a hard time getting started on the cleaning I should do. Today -should- be productive!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## LMD84 (Jun 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_This is my first time in the bimbo thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I slept in too late today and now I'm having a hard time getting started on the cleaning I should do. Today -should- be productive!_

 





 to the bimbo thread hun! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_Lou, from the sound of it in the CCO discussions, the Woodbury Commons one isn't a "good" CCO. (Yes, I too have looked into this, since New York is the place I'd be most likely to be able to get myself to an outlet.) But then again that's from the american perspective. *Compared to European prices and no CCO's at all, I suppose it's all good.*






_

 
yeah see that is what i am thinking. i know i am spoilt when we go to Florida because there are 2 cco's there. and next month me and nick are taking a trip to York where there is a cco - second time i'd have been. but any cco is better than no cco! not sure if there are any more in NYC...

I keep seeing lots of shows on broadway that i'd love to see too!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm dying to go back to NYC! Especially now that I'm a makeup whore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




--didn't hit up any awesome makeup places when I was there (been there twice too!)

Have you been there before, LMD? I found I had a lot more fun visiting restaurants and little obscure shops than I did doing all the big touristy stuff.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 6, 2010)

Lou, NYC is awesome!

I am not sure yet but I still would love to travel to NYC in October again when there will be my 30th birthday.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_I'm dying to go back to NYC! Especially now that I'm a makeup whore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




--didn't hit up any awesome makeup places when I was there (been there twice too!)

Have you been there before, LMD? I found I had a lot more fun visiting restaurants and little obscure shops than I did doing all the big touristy stuff._

 
no i have never been before so i'm pretty excited about everything... although nick keeps reminding me it's 1.5 years away! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so i'd like to do the touristy things as well as the random things. we are thinking of going for 6 nights... at first we thought about 4 but with the amount we'd like to do we think 6 could be better.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Lou, NYC is awesome!

I am not sure yet but I still would love to travel to NYC in October again when there will be my 30th birthday._

 
where did you stay Susanne?  and how did you find public transport? i guess the subway trains are like the london underground but want to know if they are easy to use!

that would be fab if you could go back this october! but if you can't perhaps you could come october 2011 like me! and we could celebrate both our birthdays!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes, I travelled by subway most of the time and it is like using the underground in London. The system is not difficult to understand. But also be prepared to walk a lot!

I stayed in a hotel between Madison and Fifth Avenue - I will search for it again! I booked the flight and the hotel together in my travel agency here.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_.

that would be fab if you could go back this october! but if you can't perhaps you could come october 2011 like me! and we could celebrate both our birthdays! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes, NYC is addicting.....


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Yes, I travelled by subway most of the time and it is like using the underground in London. The system is not difficult to understand.* But also be prepared to walk a lot!*

I stayed in a hotel between Madison and Fifth Avenue - I will search for it again! I booked the flight and the hotel together in my travel agency here._

 
yes i have heard to bring very comfortable shoes! although me and nick joke that it wouldn't be a holiday unless we were walking for miles each day! most people go on holiday to relax and not do much - but i love dashing around cramming in as much a possible! luckily nick does too! although he wishes i would plan more relax time in the mornings - he's no good first thing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this is good about the subway being easy to use.


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_This is my first time in the bimbo thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I slept in too late today and now I'm having a hard time getting started on the cleaning I should do. Today -should- be productive!_

 
Welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I haven't been to the US, so can't help you there Lou!! The only place overseas I've been in the last 10 years is Singapore/Thailand/Malaysia for my honeymoon and I dare say I won't be going overseas in the next 10 years either now we have a little one. 

Well it's 6:20am on Monday morning here... Been up since 5:10am which isn't too bad, will be back in bed soon


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 6, 2010)

I love the subway! Haha, it was my favorite part of nyc I think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm such a dork. I stayed with a friend of mine and so it wasn't an issue to get around--I'm not sure how I would have done on my own!

Oh and on the shoe note--I wouldn't recommend wearing flip flops. i lived in my flip flops when I was there and they were -so so so so- dirty by the time I came home. Nice, thick layer of grossness. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Haha, eww.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jun 6, 2010)

Dirt aside, flip-flops give absolutely no support, so I really wouldn't recommend them for walking around for longer stretches.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_Dirt aside, flip-flops give absolutely no support, so I really wouldn't recommend them for walking around for longer stretches._

 
I usually wear flip flops in the summer regardless of how far I'm walking just because my feet get so hot--I just hope that I never have to run 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've had a number of foot injuries running to catch the bus


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 7, 2010)

Flip-flops are a tripping hazard to me. I can't walk fast and well in them.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I haven't been to the US, so can't help you there Lou!! The only place overseas I've been in the last 10 years is Singapore/Thailand/Malaysia for my honeymoon and I dare say I won't be going overseas in the next 10 years either now we have a little one. 

Well it's 6:20am on Monday morning here... Been up since 5:10am which isn't too bad, will be back in bed soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It was difficult for me to get up this morning, on a Monday, to go to work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You have been to my little country. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have plans to go Australia later this year or next year. Or maybe NZ.

Haven't been to Europe or the US before. They are so far from here, especially the US where the flight is half a day! I am very restless and I cannot imagine sitting for so long. I wish to take the private flight that the girls in SATC2 took to Abu Dhabi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So happy for you, Lou, on going to NYC next year!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_Dirt aside, flip-flops give absolutely no support, so I really wouldn't recommend them for walking around for longer stretches._

 
yes i can't wear flip flops when walking around. dangerous for me because i trip over easily. generally if i'm going to be walking lots i wear a pair of skechers. i love skechers!

OMg that plane in SATC2 was amazing. i bet it costs more than a holiday just to fly one way on one of those planes though! flights to the states from the uk seem to be about 8-9 hours which isn't too bad... generally it's the journey back that i hate because i'm tired but can't sleep!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 7, 2010)

Good morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have slept in today, I can go later to school.

I don't like flip-flops at all! They are not safe and I cannot walk with them.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 7, 2010)

i didn't sleep in this morning but i did spend too long in the shower so i ran out of time to put any make up on. so i'm naked faced at work today!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 7, 2010)

I am sure this looks pretty as well!

I got a tan during the last days and I want to try my NC 30 foundation again today - see if it already works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love summer.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_yes i can't wear flip flops when walking around. dangerous for me because i trip over easily. generally if i'm going to be walking lots i wear a pair of skechers. i love skechers!

OMg that plane in SATC2 was amazing. i bet it costs more than a holiday just to fly one way on one of those planes though! flights to the states from the uk seem to be about 8-9 hours which isn't too bad... generally it's the journey back that i hate because i'm tired but can't sleep!_

 
I never had a pair of sketchers. I will try one!

From here to UK is 8 hours and to the US is about 12 hours! Yeah, I can't sleep on the plane too. If the plane is like that of the SATC2, perhaps I can. It looks so comfy and spacious!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jun 7, 2010)

Transatlantic flights in coach really are a pain. But on the other hand, the 8,5 hours it takes to fly from here to Newark isn't really _that_ long, when I compare it to how much time I can just lay around and do nothing on a lazy day. My biggest complaint is that they don't provide electrical sockets in the cheapest seats.


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_ 
You have been to my little country. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have plans to go Australia later this year or next year. Or maybe NZ.

Haven't been to Europe or the US before. They are so far from here, especially the US where the flight is half a day! I am very restless and I cannot imagine sitting for so long. I wish to take the private flight that the girls in SATC2 took to Abu Dhabi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So happy for you, Lou, on going to NYC next year! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sure have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been there three times, once on my honeymoon, once with my parents and once with my grandparents. I used to live in Abu Dhabi for 18 months and Singapore was on the way there from Australia.


----------



## kittykit (Jun 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_Transatlantic flights in coach really are a pain. But on the other hand, the 8,5 hours it takes to fly from here to Newark isn't really that long_

 
8,5hrs is 'bearable'. When I flew back to Australia, 1hr to Amsterdam, 13hrs to Hong Kong, 9hrs to Melbourne! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's so painfully long! My sister is coming to Europe next month for the first time, I wonder how she's gonna survive that many hours travelling alone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wear flip flops in summer if the weather is too hot. I can't stand the heat. But I wear ballerinas and peep toes.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_Transatlantic flights in coach really are a pain. But on the other hand, the 8,5 hours it takes to fly from here to Newark isn't really that long, when I compare it to how much time I can just lay around and do nothing on a lazy day. *My biggest complaint is that they don't provide electrical sockets in the cheapest seats.*



_

 
yes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this is so true, so many people have little laptops/nintendos and such that would be much better than the crappy seat back tv! if only there was a plug so the batteries don't run out!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 7, 2010)

So we were talking about NYC, and I just saw the pic for Urban Decay Book of Shadows III which is of NYC theme! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



BritishBeautyBlogger: Urban Decay Book Of Shadows III

If you click on the pic, it expands to a huge one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want it, and so do you ladies, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The pop up looks great! Can't wait to see what are the colours inside!


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_So we were talking about NYC, and I just saw the pic for Urban Decay Book of Shadows III which is of NYC theme! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



BritishBeautyBlogger: Urban Decay Book Of Shadows III

If you click on the pic, it expands to a huge one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want it, and so do you ladies, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The pop up looks great! Can't wait to see what are the colours inside!_

 
I'm going to console myself with the fact that urban decay isn't available in Australia, and the fact that I have probably over 200 eyeshadows lol so I definately don't need any more for the forseeable future unless I see something uber unique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it still is purdy though


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 8, 2010)

^ 200 shadows?! awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yes perhaps it's a good thing that you can't get urban decay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hee hee!


i shall get the book of shadows because i love the others that i have. great for travelling! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it's my day off today and i have already cleaned the whole house! including bathrooms! so now i am having a well earned break on specktra while drinking a low fat hot chocolate. it is raining and cold here today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but hot chocolate is cheering me up! plus i am going to a friends house tonight for our sewing sessions! so far i have made a cusion, a brush roll and also a mat to put my brushes on when in use so that i don't get my cabinest dirty with pigment dust!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 8, 2010)

Wow you cleaned the whole house! Truely deserve a rest now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is raining here too and I'm freezing in the air con. It has been raining all day and I hope it will stop when I'm traveling home. I had milo this morning but my stomach is feeling queasy and uncomfortable this afternoon so nothing but water for me now. Your sewing session sound like a fun, get together opportunity with your friends! Perhaps you can share a pic of your works. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lou, if you are interested you can check out the thread in UD. There is already one on the NYC book.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Wow you cleaned the whole house! Truely deserve a rest now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is raining here too and I'm freezing in the air con. It has been raining all day and I hope it will stop when I'm traveling home. I had milo this morning but my stomach is feeling queasy and uncomfortable this afternoon so nothing but water for me now. Your sewing session sound like a fun, get together opportunity with your friends! Perhaps you can share a pic of your works. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lou, if you are interested you can check out the thread in UD. There is already one on the NYC book. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
well my sewing isn't that good! we do it mainy as an excuse to get together and have a girly gossip while we sew. like old ladies i guess! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hee hee!

and yes i shall check out that UD thread. and i hope your stomach feels better soon


----------



## kittykit (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi ladies! It's sunny and warm here, a bit too warm though. I digged out some heels this morning to match with today's outfit. It was a mistake leaving home with my new 4" heels. They're killing my feet! I walk to the office almost everyday, I guess someone has to drag me home today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Went to MAC to get Studio Sculpt Concealer and Sweetie l/s. It was hard to choose between Sweetie and Syrup because they both look very natural on me. 

Lou, would you like to come over to clean my flat? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 None of my girlfriends here sew. We can have a sewing session after you finished cleaning the flat *LOL*


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_Hi ladies! It's sunny and warm here, a bit too warm though. I digged out some heels this morning to match with today's outfit. It was a mistake leaving home with my new 4" heels. They're killing my feet! I walk to the office almost everyday, I guess someone has to drag me home today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Went to MAC to get Studio Sculpt Concealer and Sweetie l/s. It was hard to choose between Sweetie and Syrup because they both look very natural on me. 

Lou, would you like to come over to clean my flat? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 None of my girlfriends here sew. We can have a sewing session after you finished cleaning the flat *LOL*_

 
oh no! your poor feet! but i bet the shoes look hot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hee hee! after cleaning up messes from nick and the kitties i am doing no more cleaning for a while! there was nothing too bad, but sometimes when i ask nick to clean the bathrooms he doesn't really do anything but mop the floor - so the sinks, baths and showers were a bit grotty looking!


----------



## kittykit (Jun 8, 2010)

I've my gym bag here under my desk in the office. I found a pair of ballerinas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You don't want to know what I've in the bag.*lol* I don't really care how _weird_ I look in this high-waisted pencil skirt and a pair of red ballerinas. My feet will thank me for that!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_well my sewing isn't that good! we do it mainy as an excuse to get together and have a girly gossip while we sew. like old ladies i guess! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hee hee!

and yes i shall check out that UD thread. and i hope your stomach feels better soon
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It sounds very good to me, to gossip and have tea. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I couldn't eat much for dinner. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't know what's wrong but I hope after a night's sleep I will be all right tomorrow. I'm eating a kiwi now, and luckily it is sweet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_ 
Went to MAC to get Studio Sculpt Concealer and Sweetie l/s. It was hard to choose between Sweetie and Syrup because they both look very natural on me._

 
Glad you had a change of shoes! To go to work, I need to walk a lot to the train station and back daily and need to walk around a lot at work too. No 4" heels for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am going to B2M for a lipstick (only perm lipsticks are allowed in my country) and it will be Syrup. Not for sure yet though. What finish is Sweetie?


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 8, 2010)

i'm pleased you had some flats in your gym bag hun! no matter if they don't match your outfit - no good looking good if you are hobbling around right?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i have been watching a dvd of lady chatterly... it's based on a novel and the storyline is about a woman whose husband is paralized from the waist down from being in the war. they have no sex life and although at first she is ok with it, she soon becomes bored and starts to have an affair with the game keeper. it has some great British actors in it like Sean Bean and Joley Richardson... however it's not as rauncy as i was expecting! i now have to wait for disc 2 to arrive (i do an online film rental service).


----------



## kittykit (Jun 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_I am going to B2M for a lipstick (only perm lipsticks are allowed in my country) and it will be Syrup. Not for sure yet though. What finish is Sweetie?_

 
We can only B2M for a LE l/s only if it's in the regular packaging. Like Syrup, Sweetie is also Lustre finish. I've very pigmented lips, when I tried them on, both colours look quite similar. Sweetie shows up better.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 8, 2010)

I just wanted to change my mobile phone contract here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





All I have now is stress. I think they are all kidding me in this stupid shop and don't tell me the best solution for me.

I will go back tomorrow after school.


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 8, 2010)

Omg I swear I am a zombie at the moment.... It's 5:30am and I have had 2 hours sleep overall in the last 24 hours. Please god let her sleep lots today so mummy can too!!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 8, 2010)

I am writing reports for my students these days - I work  long in the nights and don't sleep much as well.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 8, 2010)

What do you teach, Susanne?


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_We can only B2M for a LE l/s only if it's in the regular packaging. Like Syrup, Sweetie is also Lustre finish. I've very pigmented lips, when I tried them on, both colours look quite similar. Sweetie shows up better._

 
Thank you, I will check Sweetie out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And maybe I can do that too, but I need to check with MAC. It will be my first B2M because I finally finished up 6 products! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MrsMay and Susanne, I hope you can get more rest.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_What do you teach, Susanne?_

 
I am a teacher for mentally handicapped children. I am with my class the whole day and have to teach them all subjects.

After a short night again I am going to leave to school now again


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Omg I swear I am a zombie at the moment.... It's 5:30am and I have had 2 hours sleep overall in the last 24 hours. Please god let her sleep lots today so mummy can too!!_

 
oh dear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 2 hours sleep isn't good at all. i hope your little one sleeps a bit better tonight so you can get some more snooze time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I am writing reports for my students these days - I work  long in the nights and don't sleep much as well._

 
do you just do that at certain times of the year? or will that be a permanent thing? i hope that you also get to have more sleep soon.

me and my friend didn't do sewing last night, we did card making instead because she bought loads of cool stamps, stickers and card! she made a happy birthday card and i made have 'have a special day' card. no reason why.... just thought it was cute! i put butterflies on it!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 9, 2010)

Sounds like fun, Lou! I love stickers, from young until now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I like stamps too, those ink stamps.

That's what I was thinking too. Susanne, do you have to write reports this time of the year and hence having to work late into the night?


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 9, 2010)

my zoya and nubar polishes arrived today! woo hoo! can't wait to start swtching them when i get home! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope everybody is having a great day!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 9, 2010)

Enjoy your new nail polishes! I bought OPI Parlez-vous OPI? last week but I haven't worn it yet. It is a colour that I had my eyes on since it was first released but now that I own it, I'm in the mood for more summery colours. I don't know if I can wait until fall to wear it.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_





 Enjoy your new nail polishes! I bought OPI Parlez-vous OPI? last week but I haven't worn it yet. It is a colour that I had my eyes on since it was first released but now that I own it, I'm in the mood for more summery colours. I don't know if I can wait until fall to wear it._

 
i do that all the time! but colours but then am in the mood for something else because of the seasons! 

i have just painted my toes with a purple nubar glitter and have a zoya duo chrome polish on my fingers! pretty! and nick kindly let me swatch the rest of the polishes on his nails 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so he is currently rocking a blue glittery finger, a green glittery finger and a turquiose finger! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the things he does for love! hee hee!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_ 
Susanne, do you have to write reports this time of the year and hence having to work late into the night?_

 
Yes. And I will be out of town during the coming weekend, I will visit my sister together with my mother. 
I should stay at home writing my reports, but we don't meet all three very often, so I have said I will come.

This means more work during the week!

Have a great weekend you all! Talk to you soon!

I am really tired


----------



## Susanne (Jun 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_do you just do that at certain times of the year? or will that be a permanent thing? i hope that you also get to have more sleep soon.
_

 
I will get more sleep after June 21st I guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We have to write a 3-pages-report for every student at the end of every school year, before summer vacations start. So just once a year.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I will get more sleep after June 21st I guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We have to write a 3-pages-report for every student at the end of every school year, before summer vacations start. So just once a year._

 
well at least it only happens once a year... but still a bit stressful! i didn't get much sleep last night because one of our cats, annie, woke us up by being sick! once in the bedroom and once in the office 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 poor thing. we think she ate too much dry food before bed as well as her wet food. she seems to eat lots to stop the other cat, dylan, getting any food!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 10, 2010)

Give your cat a hug!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Give your cat a hug!_

 
i will do when i get home. she's such a silly girl but i love her loads. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hopefully i won't get home to find sick anywhere else!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 14, 2010)

It's quiet here. Is everyone watching World Cup or forced to? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I only watch a little. Due to the time zone differences, the matches start at about 7.30pm and some start as late as 12 midnight. 

Over the weekend, I attended my cousin's wedding, which was held at a grand hotel in the evening for the wedding banquet. The food was quite tasty and served in generous portions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The 3 gowns the bride (my cousin) wore were beautiful and I love the white one and hot pink one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm not being cynical, but I wonder about the value of wedding banquets sometimes, especially those with hundreds of guests because there is a lack of interaction between the bride and groom with the guests. A lot of times, in my culture, it is the parents who want the banquet as a means to inform their friends and relatives of the occasion. But every girl dreams of her wedding day and the beautiful gowns she can wear, right? So do I.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 14, 2010)

i'm pleased you enjoyed the wedding sweetie. but yes i agree that with so many guests it is hard to interact properly with the bride and groom. work has been busy today so not much specktra time for me so far today. but when i get home i shall chill with a hot chocolate and post away!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 14, 2010)

I hope you have a relaxing time after work today.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_I hope you have a relaxing time after work today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 





 i am now at home relaxing! plus it's my day off tommorow which makes me feel much better too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 although the store will be short staffed due to another guy being off but sadly i couldn't get any other day off due to important things happening in the rest of the week.


----------



## kittykit (Jun 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_ 
I'm not being cynical, but I wonder about the value of wedding banquets sometimes, especially those with hundreds of guests because there is a lack of interaction between the bride and groom with the guests.... But every girl dreams of her wedding day and the beautiful gowns she can wear, right? So do I. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's why we only invited 40 family and close friends to our wedding next month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We're going to have the banquet and after-dinner party till 3am! Crazy, I know! That's how the weddings usually go here. My dress is going to be ready in 2 weeks time. I'm so excited! The other things that excite me DIY for the wedding. 

Right now I'm watching Flash Forward season finale and craving for chocolates.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 14, 2010)

I am still here! I am still busy working for school, three more weeks I guess. 
And I am watching the World Cup! But I don't like the sound of these vuvuzelas at all ..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Why do they use them if they can't play them rightly??

I so look forward to get summer vacations in the middle of July! I will treat myself with Lush and MAC then, I am sure.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 14, 2010)

So I was feeling nostalgic, and decided to visit all of my specktra friends. What have I missed?


----------



## Susanne (Jun 15, 2010)

Adina! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just thought of you last weekend! I hope you are fine!!

Well, you have missed a lot of Lush talk here and about the upcoming Disney collection I guess. Greetings to NYC!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 15, 2010)

hey Adina! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hope you are doing ok and not too rushed and busy!

yep we have been chatting about all sorts - but i know io am most excited for the mac disney collection being the big kid that i am! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hee hee!

It's my day off today and it's only 8am and have already managed to clean downstairs. now just taking a break before i do upstairs. at least if it get it all done early i can relax later in the day!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 15, 2010)

you know sometimes i am not sure why i bother to clean.  I did the kitchen at about 7.30am this morning but i forgot to shut the door. so dylan got in and decided to go through the cupboards and eat food! there is crumbs from bread and pancakes and pasta all over the place! doh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 we even had to put a lock on the kitchen door because he gets in and eats things.... i'm surprised he isn't fat or sick! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bad kitty!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm sorry that your kitty made a mess in the kitchen after you just cleaned it! He's bad today! 

I have trouble posting this afternoon at specktra, not sure why. Kept asking me to login repeatedly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Could be my computer. 

I only watched a bit of the World Cup. The vuvuzelas sound like swamps of locusts or bees to me, especially during the opening match, when it was the loudest. I just thought, don't the spectators get tired of blowing? It must take lots of breath and make the blower thirsty too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




kittykit, I think it is wise of you to invite family and only the close friends. It sounds very fun too! I'm excited too, hope to see pics of your dress.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 15, 2010)

yes i would love to see pictures of your wedding dress also! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and my kitty dylan is naughty every day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 he has lots on energy and is interested in everything. plus he thinks very highly of himself. for example rather than use the cat flap which leads to the kitty room, he would rather jump up on the door handle and open it that way instead!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 15, 2010)

I don't have any cats but there's a trait in some cats that I find amusing. They think highly of themselves, like your Dylan! And the stray cat living at my neighbouring flats too. This one even has an air of arrogance. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But it is very cute!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_I don't have any cats but there's a trait in some cats that I find amusing. They think highly of themselves, like your Dylan! And the stray cat living at my neighbouring flats too. This one even has an air of arrogance. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*But it is very cute!*_

 
which is how they get away with so many things! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hee hee! 

i think i played a game on my laptop for about 2 hours today - this is very sad of me! being a game geek! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hee hee! nick found me the first zelda game, which i love but my brother has our copy, for my laptop and have been glued to it!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm a game geek too but I've not tried Zelda before.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_I'm a game geek too but I've not tried Zelda before._

 
oh well i highly reccomend it! the original came out on the nes back in the 1980's! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it was one of the first games that i got with my console. the second one i hate though. but the thrid one which came out on the snes and all the ones after are awesome!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks! I'm going to find out more about Zelda. Have heard of it before.

Hope you ladies are having a good week. It's Thursday, and I have to work this Saturday, so it is a long week for me.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 17, 2010)

my plans for the weekend are non existant! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i always work on a saturday and sunday me and nick need to do some gardening! exciting!


----------



## kittykit (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi ladies!! How are you all doing?

I've been really busy with work lately and the wedding's just 6 weeks away! I'm really stressed out here. I thought I'd be able to cope with the planning and craziness (family drama) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I was wrong. I'm so stressed out here and my face started to breakout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The man is going to be away for business in the US again this Sunday! That means I'll be all by myself for 2 weeks. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_ 
kittykit, I think it is wise of you to invite family and only the close friends. It sounds very fun too! I'm excited too, hope to see pics of your dress. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_yes i would love to see pictures of your wedding dress also! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 My wedding planner just told me yesterday the dress should be ready by next week. I can't wait! I hope I haven't put on weight... I don't know.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 17, 2010)

ooohhh very exciting getting your dress! will you keep it at home or leave it at the bridal store? with mine i left it at the store until the day before the wedding. although when mine arrived (took a couple of months!) i had to have it altered because i wanted crystal straps attached and also i wanted the train removed! weird right?! but i wanted to make sure people could see my shoes!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 18, 2010)

^^ Spoken of like a true shoe addict! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would like mine to have a train, if I can have at least two gowns. As in one is a wedding gown, and maybe the other is an evening gown. It is common for brides here to have at least 2 or 3 dresses for her wedding. 

kittykit, you will be fine. I think with the stress it's unlikely to put on weight but slim down instead.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_^^ Spoken of like a true shoe addict! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would like mine to have a train, if I can have at least two gowns. As in one is a wedding gown, and maybe the other is an evening gown. It is common for brides here to have at least 2 or 3 dresses for her wedding. 

kittykit, you will be fine. I think with the stress it's unlikely to put on weight but slim down instead. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
heck yes! i spent alot of money on jimmy choos and therefore wanted people to see them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my mum had two dresses. she had a tradional wedding gown and then a stunning teal evening dress for after (seen it in pictures - obviously i wasn't alive back then! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 18, 2010)

Jimmy Choos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do you still have them and still wear them? Any pics?

Does your mum like fashion too? What a great and bold colour, teal, that she chose! My mum had a white wedding gown with those translucent lace thing going on from her shoulders to her arms. It was fashionable at that time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The traditional wedding dress for the Chinese is a red dress, called the chongsum. Have you seen those? They look very elaborated with the embroidiery so very few wear it now or opt for a simpler and moden design.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Jimmy Choos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Do you still have them and still wear them? Any pics?

Does your mum like fashion too? What a great and bold colour, teal, that she chose! My mum had a white wedding gown with those translucent lace thing going on from her shoulders to her arms. It was fashionable at that time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The traditional wedding dress for the Chinese is a red dress, called the chongsum. Have you seen those? They look very elaborated with the embroidiery so very few wear it now or opt for a simpler and moden design._

 
yup i still have the jimmy choos! sadly i have not worn them since because i'm scared they will get wrecked! they are all crystalled at the front and the ankle strap is made of crystal too. the actual shoes/heel part is a very pale pinky peach colour which matched my flowers. i saw the actress Joley Richardson wearing them and knew they had to be my wedding shoe! so searched long and hard for them!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i shall try and take a picture when i get home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My mum used to be into fashion. however now she just wears more classic clothing. she likes to wear trouser suits or pencil skirts and shirts to work (she's a teacher) and likes wearing jeans and cute tops at teh weekend. but she has some beautiful accessories like necklaces and bags and shoes... it's where i get my shoe obsession from.

i have not seen a chongsum in real liufe but i have just googled it and i must say it looks stunning! the red colour is beuatiful and the emrodery is so pretty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 would you wear one at your wedding?


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 18, 2010)

just took apicture. my feet are in a gross state right now though so please don't pay attention to the feet! just the shoe!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jun 18, 2010)

Those are very pretty shoes! I too have that dream of getting some stupidly expensive shoes for the day I get married (whenever that happens). Baby blue soled wedding loubs maybe..


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi, InspiredBlue! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How are you? I dream of a pair of loubs too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love the shoes, Lou! I would cut the train of my dress for them! I still can't picture my wedding shoes yet, maybe something with a flower. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I probably wouldn't wear the traditional chongsum with so much embroidery. It's very expensive too and difficult to find because of the craftsmanship. It looks like something from the imperial palace. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I never know, maybe it will be popular again in the future and everyone starts wearing it for their weddings.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 19, 2010)

Bimbos!

Have a great wekend you all!

I will continue watching the Soccer World Cup and I will work in my bedroom this weekend - project new vanity part 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will share pics with you. But I am sure I won't finish it this weekend - I still have a lot of work for school.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 19, 2010)

i hope everybody has a great weekend! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Susanne have fun sorting out your make up area! can't wait to see how it all turns out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i have been thinking about buying a little dressing table for my room. there is one which is only £100 which would be the perfect size my the small space. plus the price is quite cheap compared to others. but the matching stool to sit on is £50 which i think it quite alot compared to the price of the table itself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm at work right now though and my back is killing me. we had a large delivery yesterday and i am thinking i lifted one too many big tv's. or perhaps i slept funny? but i have takend pain killers so i hope that helps. but if a customer wants me to put a tv in their car today i will have to delcine


----------



## Susanne (Jun 19, 2010)

Lou, take care 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was just thinking yesterday I could buy a new small flat TV for my bedroom..... 

Maybe at the end of August after I will have bought my furniture and my Speedy


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 19, 2010)

Back pain sucks! I hope you feel better.

I have no set weekend plans.. I do want to get some cleaning done. I just know it's going to be HOT this weekend


----------



## Susanne (Jun 19, 2010)

Ok, I am sure you still remember my old storage solution?

This is what it looks like today after some work:











I will make it new at the beginning of my summer vacation, middle of July. And I will get new curtains as well.

Oh, and you can see my new blow dryer and curling iron


----------



## Susanne (Jun 19, 2010)

Oh, and MissQQ, you will marry? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry, I have really stressful days, I am a bit behind I guees. Congrats!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 19, 2010)

^^ No, I'm not marrying. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I attended my cousin's wedding last Saturday and tomorrow will attend my co-worker's. I have been dreaming and imagining my dress with the ladies here. 

Thanks for the pics! Look forward to seeing your new furniture and set up. I spy the helmer again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_





 i hope everybody has a great weekend! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Susanne have fun sorting out your make up area! can't wait to see how it all turns out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i have been thinking about buying a little dressing table for my room. there is one which is only £100 which would be the perfect size my the small space. plus the price is quite cheap compared to others. but the matching stool to sit on is £50 which i think it quite alot compared to the price of the table itself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm at work right now though and my back is killing me. we had a large delivery yesterday and i am thinking i lifted one too many big tv's. or perhaps i slept funny? but i have takend pain killers so i hope that helps. but if a customer wants me to put a tv in their car today i will have to delcine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Dressing table is always great for makeup addicts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been thinking about getting a Helmer, thanks to Susanne's lovely lipglosses pics. I will throw out a small old cupboard if I buy the Helmer as there is no space to have both. But not so soon, maybe in late July or August.






 Hope you can sit down or rest more when you are home. Better not clean for house for the time being. 

I get back pain very often and the pain kills me, but luckily my work does not require me to stand all day most of the time. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Lou, take care 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was just thinking yesterday I could buy a new small flat TV for my bedroom..... 

Maybe at the end of August after I will have bought my furniture and my Speedy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
This is very exciting! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy watching the World Cup too! I watched a few matches but I'm sure I'll watch more as the tournament enters the advance stages. Have been busy this two weekend. Last weekend I attended my cousin's wedding and tomorrow I'm attending my co-worker's wedding. 

I took two painkillers before I went to bed last time and the medicine should cause drowsiness but I couldn't sleep until 3am or so. I have been having headache, sore throat and slight fever on and off for the past two weeks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe I should see a doctor if it doesn't go away soon.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 19, 2010)

^ yes please go see a dr! as soon as possible. if you have been ill like that for many weeks now something isn't right somewhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope you start to feel better soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sadly my back pain is still pretty bad. but hopefully i can rest it for the rest of the weekend.

Susanne loving the pictures! it's gonna be awesome when it is all up and finished! and i love the large mirror you have bought 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and you'll have to let me know what the revlon curler is like


----------



## Susanne (Jun 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_ No, I'm not marrying. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I attended my cousin's wedding last Saturday and tomorrow will attend my co-worker's. I have been dreaming and imagining my dress with the ladies here. 

Thanks for the pics! Look forward to seeing your new furniture and set up. I spy the helmer again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dressing table is always great for makeup addicts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been thinking about getting a Helmer, thanks to Susanne's lovely lipglosses pics. I will throw out a small old cupboard if I buy the Helmer as there is no space to have both. But not so soon, maybe in late July or August.

Enjoy watching the World Cup too! I watched a few matches but I'm sure I'll watch more as the tournament enters the advance stages. Have been busy this two weekend._

 





 Oops, sorry.... So congrats to your cousin!

Yes, the Helmer is great! Although I really look forward to my new Alex drawer!

I really enjoyed watching the World Cup the last two days for the whole day. Well, at least the TV was on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_sadly my back pain is still pretty bad. but hopefully i can rest it for the rest of the weekend.

Susanne loving the pictures! it's gonna be awesome when it is all up and finished! and i love the large mirror you have bought 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and you'll have to let me know what the revlon curler is like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I hope you feel better soon, Lou! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My hair dresser has recommended me the Revlon curler - I will try it during my vacations as I have not much time during school time in the mornings and hope to find an easy routine for me.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 20, 2010)

my back pain is almost gone today! woo hoo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i feel so much better! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i always want to curl my hair but i can never manage it with my ghd's. i think it's because my hair is so long and thick - by the time i have done the underneeth and then the top layers the bottom part has gone flat! so if the revlon ones are good i can try them out and see if that is better and easier for me! sometimes i hate my hair. it's naturally quite wavey and a little frizzy - if it were nice beachy waves i'd be happy! but it's not!

me and nick will be playing some more mario on the wii later! should be fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hope everybody is having a great weekend


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 20, 2010)

well i have just spend ages sorting out my make up cabinet. i had loose powder all over the place from shadows and pigments. plus i needed to do a proper dust inside. usually i dust around the products but this time i had to take everything out and do it that way. problem was i couldn't remember how i fit it all in! so putting it back to ages trying to find places for everything. i think i need one of those little organisers for my mac palettes. they take up too much room.

oh and had to wash all my brushes because i hadn't done so in about 10 days. so my dirty pot was filled to the brim and my clean brush pots were nearly empty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not good!


----------



## YLQ (Jun 21, 2010)

*Is this like a random thoughts thread, or is it for "official bimbo" use only?*


----------



## Susanne (Jun 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YLQ* 

 
_*Is this like a random thoughts thread, or is it for "official bimbo" use only?*_

 
No, chit chat for everyone


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 22, 2010)

yup we welcome any random chit chat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




today is my day off which means cleaning! it's actually really hot already today so will try and do all my cleaning before it gets too hot to do it! plus i need to call my dr because i forgot to get a new perscription for my tablets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so i hope they can post one to me because it takes an age getting to my dr's!

me and nick watched a film called law abiding citizen last night. i thought it was going to be an action film but it was more of a thriller and was quite gory - so not what i wanted to see before bed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hope you are all having a great day and i hope the weather is nice!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jun 22, 2010)

I have been away from home for a week, and of course now that I'm back the first thing that happens is that I get a massive cold. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am a big mucusy mess..


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 22, 2010)

make sure you stay away from dairy products if you have a cold. hubby told me stuff like milk makes more mucus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




just cleaned the house and now all i have to do is put clean clothing away. but that can wait for now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 think i shall watch true blood now!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi, InspiredBlue! Get well soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Lou, glad that your back is better! And it's always a joy to hear you cleaning your house in such good spirits. 

I did finally see a doctor today, but it was for a stomach upset. Last night I woke up in the middle of the night with a bad stomach pain and had diarrhea in the morning. It has stopped but my stomach is still uncomfortable. My fever has gone down too. Hope everything goes away soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Besides Glee, I'm liking this TV show, Merlin, which is produced in the UK. Have anyone of you watched it? I think it was made one or two years ago. Arthur is good-looking, he makes chain mail looks sexy.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 22, 2010)

i'm pleased your saw your dr today hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope you start to feel better soon.

yes i quite like cleaning. i'd rather live in a clean and tidy house than a messy one where i can't find anything! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so many people i know have lots of clutter everywhere and i can't do that. i have to have things in a certain way. nick is a bit messy but he can do what he likes with his desk area in the office. that is his space which i don't tidy. i dust it once a week but that is it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i think i have found a dresisng table! it's on ebay and is a collect only item but it is in lincoln - my city which is great! so hopefully i will win that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm not fussed about having pre owned products. plus it's in perfect condition and even comes with the stool


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks, Lou! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need to get more motivated in keeping my room clean, at least. It is neat and tidy, except for a few magazines, brochures and things lying here and there, but some areas are dusty. Hope you win the dressing table! Good luck!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi you all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am back from school. Tuesdays we have swimming lessons - lots of work.

I plan to decorate my bathroom new as well with this produts from Ikea and pink accessoires:

IKEA | Search result


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 22, 2010)

Gotta go to the mall today--ran out of foundation (MUFE HD). You'd think I'd be happy to make a makeup run but really I just want to stay home, cuddle with my boyfriend on the couch and watch Castle until he has to go go work. Hmph.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 22, 2010)

^^^^ Enjoy anyways!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Thanks, Lou! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need to get more motivated in keeping my room clean, at least. It is neat and tidy, except for a few magazines, brochures and things lying here and there, but some areas are dusty. Hope you win the dressing table! Good luck! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thanks hun! if i win it i shall post up some pictures. my delievery driver at work has said he will pick it up for me which is also good. he has a van which is much better than trying to get it on a car roof securely!

oh and even i have a big stack of magazine. but i try and keep them together in my bedside cabinet next to my bed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i used to have books everywhere but then i got a sony reader cheap from work so i can have all my books on that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_Gotta go to the mall today--ran out of foundation (MUFE HD). You'd think I'd be happy to make a makeup run but really I just want to stay home, cuddle with my boyfriend on the couch and watch Castle until he has to go go work. Hmph._

 
now i totally get what you mean. i had to go out to a little food store today to buy some veggies and milk. didn't want to go out because i was happy watching a movie. but thought nick would be annoyed if he came home and we had nothing for dinner and no milk for his coffee! 

Susanne i bet your bathroom will look great when it is done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love decorating!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi Susanne! Have fun decorating! It's creative like puting on makeup! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm without makeup, only concealer for dark eye circles, at work today. I'm really tired and I don't want to wash my brushes at night so that the next day they will be dry in the morning for use. So I'll probably go without makeup for the rest of the week. I need to reach office early for the next two days so I'll probably not have time in the morning to put on makeup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That must be the longest consequtive days I didn't put makeup to work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lou, it's great that the delivery driver can help you on that! 

Anyway my stomach is still making funny noises. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll have to eat less and also no oily food for me for the next couple of days.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 23, 2010)

My (mostly) MUFE haul

Got a little more into the shopping once I got to Sephora today. First off, I had forgotten about the aqua creams.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also have been wanting to try the hourglass primer so I got that too. Why not.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wanted to get some mufe lipglosses but I didn't... Next time.

I resisted going to my mac counter b/c I'm trying to wait to buy any more mac until the new stuff comes out next month.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 23, 2010)

Enjoy your haul! I wish we had Sephora or MUFE here


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 23, 2010)

Aw, it sucks that you don't have a Sephora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can you do a CP for MUFE stuff?


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 23, 2010)

ooohh your haul is wonderful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope you enjoy everything. like Susanne said - i wish we had MUFE and sephora in the uk! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i only have one aqua liner from MUFE and freaking love it! now i want some of the ones that look like paint pots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i had a couple of opi polishes come to my store - wing it and catch me in your net. plus and essie polish called splash og grenadine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 exciting stuff!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 23, 2010)

^^ What is the # of your MUFE liner? I wanted to buy one but the price put me off as it was not an urgent want too. I'm going to try one soon, hopefully! wing it and catch me in your net caught my eye! Very pretty colours! I have MUFE and Sephora in my country, I know I'm lucky. Sephora opened in December 2008, but my Sephora carries limited brands. Maybe it will open in Germany and UK in the near future!

Enjoy your haul, LittleMaryJane! I wanted to get the aqua cream but I couldn't decide which colour so I passed all. MUFE is going to have new lipglosses and I'm definitely getting 1 or 2!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 23, 2010)

not sure what number it is but it's the bright turquoise one. looks like mac's float on by liner which came out with to the beach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and it's awesome becaue it just doesn't budge at all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so the price is totally worth it for me.

apparently many years ago the uk used to have a couple of spehoras but they got shut down because they weren't popular 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so i doubt that they will come back any time soon sadly


----------



## kittykit (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi ladies! Hope everyone's doing well there. Inspiredblue, get well soon!

The man's in the states and I'm home alone for 2 weeks again! Little doggie started to mark like crazy. He *almost* marks every single thing he sees in our house - right in front of my eyes. Argh! This morning he marked my trousers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  What is the dry clean lady gonna say about the dog urine smell on them?


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jun 23, 2010)

The peeing all over the place is why I am so glad my dog is a girl. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope you can make him stop.

I'm still ill. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It feels so out of place to have a cold in the middle of summer like this. At least I don't need to worry about bundling up when going outside, although I am avoiding leaving the apartment at all.


----------



## kittykit (Jun 23, 2010)

He's potty trained. He goes to his pee pads all the time but the marking is driving me crazy. We wanted to neuter him when he was 7 months old but my fiance's always on business trips and I don't speak the local language (our vet doesn't really speak English). Now it's becoming a habit for this little guy and I think it's already too late to neuter him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A few people at work are getting cold as well. It could be the weather. It's hot and cold here. Sometimes it feels like early spring... where is summer?


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 23, 2010)

oh dear! peeing dogs are no fun at all! one of my kitties used to pee everywhere and she's a girl! not too bad now though thak goodness. not sure how i would have coped with it on my trouser though!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_not sure what number it is but it's the bright turquoise one. looks like mac's float on by liner which came out with to the beach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and it's awesome becaue it just doesn't budge at all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so the price is totally worth it for me.

apparently many years ago the uk used to have a couple of spehoras but they got shut down because they weren't popular 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so i doubt that they will come back any time soon sadly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm sorry to hear that Sephoras there were shut down. Maybe in a few more years time they will come back. Fingers crossed! I hope mine doesn't shut down too.

I agree with the weather. It has been raining a lot lately and so it is hot and then cold. Last week it rained so much in a few hours time that the largest shopping street in town was flooded and cars were stuck in the middle of the roads and in basement carparks. Many shops in the basements of the shopping malls, one of them Hermes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, were flooded and have to be shut for a month!


----------



## banana1234 (Jun 23, 2010)

i'm off on holiday bimbos,i'm going to greece, i shall miss you, see you in 2 weeks!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 23, 2010)

Oooh--Have an *awesome* time, banana (sorry I don't know you're name ) Greece! How exciting.


----------



## banana1234 (Jun 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_Oooh--Have an *awesome* time, banana (sorry I don't know you're name ) Greece! How exciting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hehe that's alright, my name is alana


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_i'm off on holiday bimbos,i'm going to greece, i shall miss you, see you in 2 weeks!_

 
have an amazing time sweetie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 we will miss you!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jun 23, 2010)

I am jealous! Where in Greece are you going?


----------



## bellaboomboom (Jun 23, 2010)

Well I just looked at this thread for the first time and if liking sparkles makes you a bimbo then count me in!  I am a sucker for anything that sparkles.  My girlfriend recently had her bathroom redone and when I saw it I was in love - her countertop is filled with glitter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I was so jealous.  Now she says anytime she sees something with glitter, she thinks of me.

My other girlfriend who I've known for over 20 years makes fun of me all the time when I have my glittery, shiny stuff on.  She says, "That is so tacky!" and I say "Maybe so but I don't care!  I love it!"


----------



## Susanne (Jun 23, 2010)

Hace a great time, Alana!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am so excited about the new MAC n/p we will get in fall


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 24, 2010)

opi's polish wing it is making me so happy right now! it flashes irridescent glitter in the sun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so summery and reminds me of big bow lippie in polish form! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i hope all bimbos are having a great week!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 24, 2010)

Wing it is beautiful! 

Finally it's Friday tomorrow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's a long and dreary work week for me and I look forward to resting and enjoying myself this weekend. I'm torn between going out to shop and catch Toy Story 3 or staying at home to watch tv. Maybe I'll go out one day and stay home another.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 24, 2010)

toy story 3 all the way!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's not released in the uk yet but i am looking forward to it very much! love the toy story films! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i always used to watch them on video when i was off school sick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cheered me right up!

i have to stay late at work today. waiting for the dlivery driver to collect some stuff because he got stuck in traffic. he's driving me home though so can't complain too much i guess! but i am wanting to get home to eat something! i am very hungry right now!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jun 24, 2010)

My Wing It manicure that I was doing this afternoon got messed up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I finished it anyway, since I am way too lazy to redo the nails that aren't as pretty.

There was this lady in the hallway outside out door that said she was there to water our neighbor's flowers but had "trouble" opening the door. After asking me if I knew what the "trick" was (Me: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) she borrowed my phone to call and ask someone. Well, as she is on the phone, the neighbor's door is unlocked from the inside and there stands my neighbor. Turns out the lady was in the wrong part of the building, or possibly even the wrong building. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In the process of trying to help the lady without my dog running out into the stairway and barking her little head off, I messed up my nails. Boo..


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 24, 2010)

there is nothing worse than messing up your nails! i hate drying time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that is why i find seche vite a life saver! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also lol at the lady in the wrong area/building! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sounds like something that would happen to me! hee hee hee!

i'm at home now! yay! and we are having pizza for dinner soon - unhealthy but yummy!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jun 24, 2010)

Yes, quick drying top coats are a life saver! I'm currently trying out Sally Hansen's Insta-Dri that I bought on my trip. So far I am liking it.

But I was between coats today! So the Insta-Dri couldn't help me


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 24, 2010)

i managed to do my 'wing it' manicure while at work yesterday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yes it was that quiet!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hee hee!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 25, 2010)

Should I watch Toy Story 3 in 3D or non 3D? I want some pizza too. What flavour did you have, Lou? Pizza Hut has a limited edition world cup 2010 pizza in the shape of a field and two flavours, one on each side. I want to try it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




InspiredBlue, is your cold better? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sometimes I mess my manicure while waiting for it to dry and I try to cover it up with another coat. I simply have to move my hands and do things all the time.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 25, 2010)

i'm not a fan of films in 3d at the cinema so i would say good old 2d! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and we had chicken and mushroom! yummy!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 25, 2010)

Have a great weekend you all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lou, Germany - England on Sunday?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I hope we both will have a great match then!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks, I'm doing better. Still coughing, but not feeling ill in general. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's midsummers eve today, but we have absolutely no plans, which is such a relief. Just staying home taking it easy will be really nice.

Happy midsummer everyone!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 25, 2010)

Wasn't midsummer on June 21st?


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 25, 2010)

Just got an email asking when I'd be available to interview for a lab job! I'm particularly excited because I NEED a job and this is the first bit of hope I've gotten since I started looking.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jun 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Wasn't midsummer on June 21st? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's different in different countries. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Happy _Swedish_ midsummer!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 25, 2010)

^^ Happy midsummer! Is there a celebration and what do you do to celebrate?

No midsummer here and no four seasons. Just two monsoon seasons per year, but I like to think that there are four seasons like the rest of the world so that I can dress and put on makeup differently. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Still, no thick winter coats for me since the lowest the temperature goes is 25 degree C. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Have a great weekend you all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lou, Germany - England on Sunday?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I hope we both will have a great match then! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You too, Susanne! Enjoy the weekend! 

I'm watching Brazil v Portugal now. Still no goals yet. I didn't know there is a Germany England match lined up. Good luck to both then! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks, Lou. I'm thinking I'm going for non 3D for this movie too.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jun 25, 2010)

For most of my life midsummer has meant having a big bonfire: Midsummer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
But the Swedish like to build a big phallic symbol decorated with green leafy things and dance around it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Midsummer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Both variants of the celebration include lots of alcohol.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Have a great weekend you all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lou, Germany - England on Sunday?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I hope we both will have a great match then! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yes i was looking at it in the news and thought of you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hee hee! apparently it should be a good match 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to be honest - i wouldn't be shocked if you guys won though! our england team isn't that great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_Just got an email asking when I'd be available to interview for a lab job! I'm particularly excited because I NEED a job and this is the first bit of hope I've gotten since I started looking._

 

awesome! well i am sending lots of luck and postive thoughts to you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 let us know what happens next!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jun 25, 2010)

Lou, every thread I go to, you are the last poster. It feels like it's just you and me on here tonight.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_Lou, every thread I go to, you are the last poster. It feels like it's just you and me on here tonight. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol! perhaps we are! although i shall be logging off in a moment because i want to read some of my book before i go to sleep. i'm so tired today and am now feeling rather stressed out.  so i just want to loose my mind in a book


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jun 26, 2010)

I pressed some mineral e/s into pans today. Cupcake Sprinkles from Fyrinnae is sooo beautiful. It's a blue-purple iridescent color. I haven't used it in a while, but now that I have it in a pan, I will be wearing it more for sure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




While I was at it, I gutted my UDPP tube, since it had been harder and harder to get anything out of it. Despite having seen lots of pictures on blogs, I have to say, I was still shocked at the amount of product that was in there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I almost filled a jar that had previously held 2.5g of loose eyeshadow from Everyday minerals.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 26, 2010)

yeah you never get used to the shock of how much product is left in the primer potions! next time i'm going with too faced shadow insurence for a change 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sounds like you've had fun pressing things though! i should give it a go sometime with some pigments!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 26, 2010)

I am finally at home - watching the World Cup now and having dinner - pasta and wine.

Enjoy your evening you all!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 27, 2010)

i hope you had a nice evening Susanne.  last night i started to edit our holiday video together but it's going to take ages! i'm using some software that i have never used before and it's complicated! so if anybody knows how to use sony vegas pro 8 please let me know!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 27, 2010)

Have to go get a new outfit for my interview tomorrow.. Might stop by the MAC counter too--A new eyeshadow might be in order 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Think I'll be staying at the boyfriend's tonight b/c his place is closer to where I'll be going tomorrow.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Jun 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_Have to go get a new outfit for my interview tomorrow.. Might stop by the MAC counter too--A new eyeshadow might be in order 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Think I'll be staying at the boyfriend's tonight b/c his place is closer to where I'll be going tomorrow._

 
Best of Luck tomorrow you desserve it and a new eye shadow!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 27, 2010)

Just watched the world cup match. Congrats, Susanne! Lou, I guess it was not meant to be, having one of the goals not counted. 

It's now 12.30am here, a Monday morning. Have a great new week, bimbos!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 27, 2010)

to be honest i thought Germany were going to win anyways! congrats Susanne! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







i have just won this vanity on ebay - http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...  ew=all&tid=0

so excited!!!!!!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 27, 2010)

Woohoo!! What an awesome match!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We had a great time this afternoon with friends, watching the game in the sun, having a barbecue and lots of fun.

Thank you girls


----------



## Susanne (Jun 27, 2010)

Lou, I can't click the link anymore, but enjoy the new vanity! Post pics!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 27, 2010)

Yay for winning the vanity! Post pictures when you get it all set up


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 28, 2010)

ah ok! we collect it tonight so hopefully by tommorow i should have it all set up and pictures taken! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's my day off tommorow which will give me time. i want to put my nail polishes into the drawers!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 28, 2010)

Good morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am glad it is my day off today - I was so excited yesterday after the match and went to bed too late I guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it is a pity someone else has to be sad now....

Have a great day anyways!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 28, 2010)

we are having some seriously awesome weather here! it's been so hot and sunny for days now! i hope it stays like this for my day off tommorow!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_ah ok! we collect it tonight so hopefully by tommorow i should have it all set up and pictures taken! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's my day off tommorow which will give me time. i want to put my nail polishes into the drawers!_

 





 So exciting, Lou! Enjoy the good weather! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I slept late last night too (couldn't fall asleep) and felt terrible today at work. Was very tired, sleepy and suffering from Monday blues. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Speaking of nail polishes, Susanne, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Chanel is releasing a dark purple n/p called Paradoxal this fall and I think you may be interested so check it out if you like it. I haven't seen it in person yet.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jun 28, 2010)

It is so hot here too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I don't even want to go outside.

I hope everyone is doing well.

I did a little hauling from the sales today. I got Elisabeth Arden Green Tea Scent Spray for 40% off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The scent reminds me of not so much of green tea, but of peppermint tea with lots of sugar - like I always used to drink at my grandmothers house when I was a kid. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At The Body Shop I got raspberry body butter and lotion, a mini papaya body butter and a stretch mark cream, all at half price 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. They threw in some sort of "Spa Wisdom Finishing Mist" since I spent a certain amount - I have no idea what it's for though. It doesn't say on the bottle if it's for the face or body 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also got these shoes:




Quite boring, I know, but this is my favorite type of shoe to wear during the warmer half of the year. My last brown pair broke a while ago and I haven't found a replacement I liked until today, so I am happy.

And, finally, two empty 15 slot palettes at MAC, in preparation for coming shadows.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_we are having some seriously awesome weather here! it's been so hot and sunny for days now! i hope it stays like this for my day off tommorow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 I am NC 30 again, yay! And it should stay sunny and hot at least until Sunday.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_At The Body Shop I got raspberry body butter and lotion, a mini papaya body butter and a stretch mark cream, all at half price 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. They threw in some sort of "Spa Wisdom Finishing Mist" since I spent a certain amount - I have no idea what it's for though. It doesn't say on the bottle if it's for the face or body 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
Raspberry body butter is delicious!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 28, 2010)

my new dressing table! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and Dylan investigating it and making sure he approves! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i shall sort out putting things in it tommorow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm very pleased with it.

Hanna i like the brown shoes you got! i always like wearing that style of shoe for work but i have to have black leather 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 very comfy!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 28, 2010)

Lou, this is a great dressing table! Have fun putting your products in!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jun 28, 2010)

Cute vanity Lou! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lots of storage, I see.
Dylan looks smashing as well.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 28, 2010)

I look forward to get vacations soon to finish my apartement - but I also want to read more again! Not just books I need for work.

I have decided to read "useless" things, just for the fun of reading - and I will start with Twilight. Yep. I haven't read one single book so far or watched a movie - we will see. I like The Vampire's Diaries a lot though.

And Lou, I will buy a new small TV for my bedroom to watch DVDs at night


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 28, 2010)

yes lots of storage space! i shall take some pictures of it for you when i have sorted it out properly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and Dylan is my baby! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i might be biased but i think he's so beautiful!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I look forward to get vacations soon to finish my apartement - but I also want to read more again! Not just books I need for work.

I have decided to read "useless" things, just for the fun of reading - and I will start with Twilight. Yep. I haven't read one single book so far or watched a movie - we will see. I like The Vampire's Diaries a lot though.

And Lou, I will buy a new small TV for my bedroom to watch DVDs at night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ohhh i highly reccomend books by Sophie Kinsella! she is my favourite author and writes very easy reads - i'm working my way through the shop-a-holic series at the moment.  i also like the twilight books, true blood - sookie stackhouse novels are awesome too! i have the vampire diaries books but haven't read them yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ohhh and have fun choosing your tv! try make it a sony


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jun 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I look forward to get vacations soon to finish my apartement - but I also want to read more again! Not just books I need for work.

I have decided to read "useless" things, just for the fun of reading - and I will start with Twilight. Yep. I haven't read one single book so far or watched a movie - we will see. I like The Vampire's Diaries a lot though.

And Lou, I will buy a new small TV for my bedroom to watch DVDs at night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know exactly what you mean. I feel like I haven't read anything other than textbooks for ages. I guess I'll have time when I graduate


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 29, 2010)

i just made a thread in the storage section of my dressing room. 
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f239/m...7/#post1971679

this is what i have done so far with my dressing table!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 29, 2010)

I enjoy looking at the pics! Dylan is charming!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 29, 2010)

Yes, he is!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 30, 2010)

thanks guys! i love my Dylan so much! even if he is naughty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Annie is also special in her own way too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is very random but i was at my friends house lat night making cards - we are into card making right now! and a 3 legged cat came in their garden! so we went out and stroked it and it was very strange! the kitty had perfect balance and could even climb onto the fence! it was a front leg that was missing. i also felt the stump which was really weird! it was all furry and was just like the kitty never grew a leg!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 30, 2010)

Going on part two of my interview today... I'll be meeting with the woman whose job I'd be taking over. I still don't know if I have the job but they have me meeting someone else tomorrow! Sheesh.

Love your setup, Lou... It's all so organized! My makeup is literally everywhere right now and I need to do something about it.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 30, 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 30, 2010)

good luck! i am sending positive thoughts your way!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 2, 2010)

Is it weekend yet??


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 2, 2010)

^ if only! i have a fun weekend planned. i am working saturday as always but it's a work mates birthday night out - so am going for drinks and hopefully onto a club 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 then on sunday i am seeing eclipse! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and going to my favourite resturant nandos afterwards! heck yeah!

what does everybody else have planned?


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jul 2, 2010)

Saturday is my boyfriends day off, so we are just doing things together. Maybe going to the supermarket and dropping off some books at the charity shop near there. That is _if_ I go through the bookcase today - we have so many paperbacks that I know neither of us will ever reread that are just taking up space an looking messy.

Sunday I am meeting a friend and going to the photography museum to look at the Annie Leibovitz exhibit.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 2, 2010)

I will watch the World Cup tomorrow of course - Germany vs. Argentina. We will watch oustide again, even if the heat is not easy to handle at the moment.

Then I still have a lot of work for school on Sunday.

I look forward to In The Groove which I will get next Friday July 9th and I plan a shopping trip next Saturday, July 10th.

One more week of work


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 2, 2010)

Hanna sounds like you have a wonderful weekend planned!  and enjoy the match Susanne!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jul 2, 2010)

I am thinking of depotting some NYX singles and some other random eyeshadows I have and putting them in a palette with the dividers out. I just can't decide if I should do it or not. What do you think, Bimbos?


----------



## Susanne (Jul 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_I am thinking of depotting some NYX singles and some other random eyeshadows I have and putting them in a palette with the dividers out. I just can't decide if I should do it or not. What do you think, Bimbos?_

 
Why not? They will look great in a palette as well I guess!

Hanna, thanks for supporting me with information and sources in the color discussion threads!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 2, 2010)

I got the job!!

This weekend I'm going shopping to get some new clothes for it (pretty unnecessary but hey, whatever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Think I'll try to drag my sister along with me.

Man I cannot wait to get my first paycheck and go nuts at my MAC store! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then I'll start saving/using it more responsibly haha


----------



## Susanne (Jul 2, 2010)

Yay!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_I am thinking of depotting some NYX singles and some other random eyeshadows I have and putting them in a palette with the dividers out. I just can't decide if I should do it or not. What do you think, Bimbos?_

 
I agree with Susanne. Unless you really like the packaging of the singles, why not put them in a palette? It's neater, more convenient and pretty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_I got the job!!

This weekend I'm going shopping to get some new clothes for it (pretty unnecessary but hey, whatever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Think I'll try to drag my sister along with me.

Man I cannot wait to get my first paycheck and go nuts at my MAC store! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then I'll start saving/using it more responsibly haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Congrats!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_I am thinking of depotting some NYX singles and some other random eyeshadows I have and putting them in a palette with the dividers out. I just can't decide if I should do it or not. What do you think, Bimbos?_

 
go for it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they'll be more portable that way for if you go travelling!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_I got the job!!

This weekend I'm going shopping to get some new clothes for it (pretty unnecessary but hey, whatever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Think I'll try to drag my sister along with me.

Man I cannot wait to get my first paycheck and go nuts at my MAC store! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then I'll start saving/using it more responsibly haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
congratulations! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm so pleased for you!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks, girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm excited but nervous.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_Thanks, girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm excited but nervous._

 
you'll do great hun!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jul 2, 2010)

Congrats on the new job Mary Jane 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I didn't end up depotting anything today, since I went into the city and saw A-Team at the cinema with my boyfriend instead. The movie was fun. It really brings me back to when I was little and watched the series on tv.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 3, 2010)

It is Saturday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think it will be too hot and humid outside for makeup today....


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 3, 2010)

yes i am not wearing make up today - in fact i have gone 3 days this week with a naked face because it's so hot! i'm stressing about the night out tonight because i don't want to spend ages on my face and sweat it off 10 minutes later! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol!

i'm pleased you liked teh a team Hanna 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my hubby wants to see that and i wasn't sure on it.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 3, 2010)

Enjoy the weekend, bimbos! It has been raining every day this week and I just had a swim after the rain this morning! It is nice and cool and I'm in the mood for fall makeup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe I'll do a fall makeup look to watch toy story 3 tomorrow.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 3, 2010)

A fall makeup look? Gosh. But enjoy!

The last winter was a hard one, we had more than enough rain in spring - so I will not complain now!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 3, 2010)

Ok, I have my sunscreen on, my sunglasses and my flag, a bottle of water.

I am ready to start the party and watch the World Cup match


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 3, 2010)

Yes, last winter was hard. Enjoy the sunny weather you love now!

Good luck, Susanne! I'm at home watching the match in about 15 mins time. It will start at 10pm here.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 3, 2010)

argh work is so boring.... i just wanna be at home getting ready for the night out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i think i shall post an fotd tommorow from the look i do tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thinking of using pink pearl pigment on my lids - love that colour!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 3, 2010)

I love pink pearl too! Looking forward to see your FOTD! Have a great night!

Congrats, Susanne! The Germany team is looking so strong, they will bring the cup back! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's fun to watch fans cheering for their teams and see their elation. I long to cheer for my country in an international game.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 3, 2010)

Thank you! This was an amazing game again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I watch Spain / Paraguay now to see who will come next on Thursday


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 4, 2010)

Spain! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Torres is cute! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Kaka is cute too but Brazil is out of the tournament. I have taken two days off work, next Monday and Tuesday, to rest and to watch the game. Monday is the finals, at 2.30am my time. I would love to watch the Spain v Germany match but it's 2.30am on Friday morning. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have to record and watch non-live.

I didn't watch Toy Story 3 today as my friend didn't want to leave the house as we planned. So I went for a quick shopping errant and spent the day watching the Spain v Paraguay match I recorded.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 4, 2010)

just got back from seeing Eclipse! it was awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i shall post a fotd from last night up soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 we ended up doing kareoke in a bar! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 4, 2010)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/pigment-love-166923/
there is the link! job posted the fotd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the colours looked better in real life - in the photo you can't see it in as much detail! need to take photography lessons perhaps! or get a better camera!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jul 4, 2010)

No Annie Leibovitz for me today, because my friend is ill. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, since I was all ready to go, I went into the city and shopped a little instead. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am finding great bargains all over the place it seems. Today I found a Biotherm moisturizer that I've been back and forth on because of the price, for half off!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 4, 2010)

i hope your guy gets better soon Hanna 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but yay for bargains!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh, the guy is fine! I was supposed to go with a girlfriend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Funny random fact: I've been listening to Twenties Girl by Kinsella in audiobook from on my iPod, and since I am listening to this British voice actor every now and then, I feel it's starting to affect my english in terms of vocabulary and sentence structure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's a well read audiobook though, so if anyone needs something to keep their mind occupied while tanning (that's why I got it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) I can recommend it.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 4, 2010)

lol! sorry for my miss-understanding! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 well i hope your girly friend gets better soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hee hee!

and twenties girl is such a cute story! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i read it a few weeks ago! and how funny if you started talking with an english accent!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jul 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_lol! sorry for my miss-understanding! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 well i hope your girly friend gets better soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hee hee!

and twenties girl is such a cute story! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i read it a few weeks ago! and how funny if you started talking with an english accent!_

 
No problem.

As for the accent - I sometimes do as it is. The thing is that I tend to (more or less subconsciously) imitate the person I speak to. I've had Australians tell me I sound like I come from there and in my head I'm going "yeah, that's because I'm talking to _you_". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But since tv is the biggest influence the US accent is always there ready to jump out too. I think I might end up with sort of a faux brit thing, like Madonna.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 4, 2010)

I started reading Twilight today - I needed a break at my PC - and I really like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 10 more days until summer vacations!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 4, 2010)

Went shopping today and got quite a few new things to wear. I bought shorts! I never wear shorts but I found the cutest pair today and they were only ten bucks--I had to have them! Got lots of other stuff too.

Also stopped by my MAC counter of course. Got "Firecracker" e/s and "Pervette" l/s.

Right now I'm watching some fireworks out my window, that's about as festive as I'm getting for the 4th of July


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 5, 2010)

have fun reading twilight Susanne! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and $10 shorts?! bargain! i hope you enjoy the other clothing you got too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and firecracker is such a great shadow! i love it with greens like bitter on the lids - reminds me of the colour of a love bird!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 5, 2010)

Have a great new week you all!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 5, 2010)

yes have a great week guys!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 6, 2010)

8 more days until summer vacations _happydance:

Sorry, I had to start a personal countdown....

I really look forward to get my new vanity and makeup area in my bedroom, my new furniture in my living room and lots of (shopping and relaxing) time for myself!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 6, 2010)

hopefully the 8 days will go very quickly for you hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i have been off work today but got my hair done this morning which was nice. then i was in and out a bit and now have been cleaning the house. i have a friend coming over later so that i can give her a make up lesson. i think perhaps it will be best if i done one half of her face and she can then do the other half. i think that is what people do when trying to teach perhaps!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 6, 2010)

Sounds good, Lou


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Sounds good, Lou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hopefully it will be! i'm no expert really! but i told her to bring the make up i bought for her birthday so i can show her how to do a look with it - some nice neautrals for her


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 7, 2010)

Lou, it sounds like fun! Enjoy!

Good luck for the match tonight, Susanne! I'm still contemplating if I want to watch it live.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 7, 2010)

Hope you guys are having a good week.

Today I start training for my new job. I had to get up at 5:30!


----------



## kittykit (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi ladies!! It's been a while (a week or so, I guess) since I was here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just came back from a _super long weekend_ (Mon & Tue were bank holidays here). I had like 100 emails sitting in my mailbox today! 

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Susanne (Jul 7, 2010)

I am fine, 6 more days until my summer vacations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I am excited to watch the World Cup game tonight, Germany against Spain.

No, I feel more like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 because of the game right now.....


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 7, 2010)

Well I finally stumbled on the Chatter forum! Hello lovely's!!!

It's quite hot outside, but I'm happy because I'm going to the CCO this weekend and enjoying time with my friends down in CT!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 7, 2010)

I wish we had CCOs in Germany


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 7, 2010)

I wish you did too. The majority of my collection came from the CCO. I'm lucking out like mad now because all the pigments in the old jars are there, and I fleshed out my collection of the perm pigments for a fraction of the price.

You should come on holiday and visit!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I am fine, 6 more days until my summer vacations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am excited to watch the World Cup game tonight, Germany against Spain.

No, I feel more like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 because of the game right now....._

 





 Good luck! Cutest game IMO, because both teams have some really cute footballers. I find Fernando Torres very good looking.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NotteRequiem* 

 
_I wish you did too. The majority of my collection came from the CCO. I'm lucking out like mad now because all the pigments in the old jars are there, and I fleshed out my collection of the perm pigments for a fraction of the price.

*You should come on holiday and visit!!*



_

 
Not these summer holidays, but I have plans for another US trip for sure!


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Not these summer holidays, but I have plans for another US trip for sure!_

 
I surely hope you do! Make sure to hit some of the good CCO's! TOTALLY worth it.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NotteRequiem* 

 
_I surely hope you do! Make sure to hit some of the good CCO's! TOTALLY worth it._

 
So far I just was once in New York last Easter, but I would love to see much more of the US and New York again as well


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 7, 2010)

hey guys! work is very boring today! can't wait to get home, watch neighbours and relax!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 7, 2010)

Relaxing sounds good!

No matter what is going to happen tonight at the World Cup - I am sure I can't sleep well today.


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_So far I just was once in New York last Easter, but I would love to see much more of the US and New York again as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I've been lemming to go to Las Vegas and Arizona lately [not in summer, maybe in winter though]. I've heard lovely things about the Pro store in Vegas, and I've never been to a PRO store before. Someday soon I will!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_hey guys! work is very boring today! can't wait to get home, watch neighbours and relax! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I hear you on that. It's so hot here though that I'm enjoying the AC here at work. At home it's just fans and wet tee shirts...


----------



## Susanne (Jul 7, 2010)

I ordered this cute beauty case (I have wanted one for a long time) and my neighbour has took the order for me today.

Can she come home please? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.douglas.de/douglas/Accessoires/Reisegep%C3%A4ck/Kosmetiktaschen/Oilily-Kosmetiktaschen_productbrand_3000034220.html


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I ordered this cute beauty case (I have wanted one for a long time) and my neighbour has took the order for me today.

Can she come home please? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oilily - Kosmetiktaschen - bei douglas.de_

 
That's really beautiful! Now, the important question...


... does it come in black?


----------



## Susanne (Jul 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NotteRequiem* 

 
_That's really beautiful! Now, the important question...


... does it come in black? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No, this is from the summer collection in red, grey and teal.

But I am sure it will be in black and brown again with the winter collection!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NotteRequiem* 

 
_I've been lemming to go to Las Vegas and Arizona lately [not in summer, maybe in winter though]. I've heard lovely things about the Pro store in Vegas, and I've never been to a PRO store before. Someday soon I will!!



I hear you on that. It's so hot here though that I'm enjoying the AC here at work. At home it's just fans and wet tee shirts..._

 





 to the bimbo thread hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i would love to go to vegas! but sadly my hubby isn't into it at all! boo! but we're going to NYC for my brithday next year which is great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Susanne your beauty case is super pretty and very feminine! love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope your neighbour gets home soon!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Relaxing sounds good!

No matter what is going to happen tonight at the World Cup - I am sure I can't sleep well today._

 





 I'm sorry that you must be sad.

I didn't watch the match but recorded it instead. Torres only played the last 10 mins, I heard. At least he came on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I ordered this cute beauty case (I have wanted one for a long time) and my neighbour has took the order for me today.

Can she come home please? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oilily - Kosmetiktaschen - bei douglas.de_

 
I love the colour and prints! When are you getting it?


----------



## Susanne (Jul 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_





 I'm sorry that you must be sad.

I love the colour and prints! When are you getting it?_

 
Come on, how bad can you play?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What a huge disappointment!

I did not meet my neighbour yesterday, I hope I can get my beauty case this afternoon after school.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 8, 2010)

sorry about the match Susanne - i have just seen some highlights on the news this morning.

last night i woke up because i heard weird banging noises from downstairs and got frightened because i thought it was a burgler! turns out it was Dylan pulling books off the bookcase! naughty kitty!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jul 8, 2010)

Lou, that cat of yours is quite special. Pulling books out of the book case? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oilily, I remember seeing that brand around lots of years ago. They always has wonderful prints, and it seems they still do. Enjoy your new case Susanne. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am going away for the weekend tomorrow. But I'll bring my mobile internet connection, so depending on how bored I get I'll either not be online at all, or be online constantly.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 8, 2010)

^^ Where are you heading to? Enjoy! 

Weekend couldn't come sooner for me. It is only Thursday and I'm having a headache from work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Come on, how bad can you play?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What a huge disappointment!

I did not meet my neighbour yesterday, I hope I can get my beauty case this afternoon after school._

 
Do you plan to use the case as storage in your house or are you carrying it around? It looks lovely either way. 

I haven't watch the match yet, only watched 5 mins highlights. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hopefully the team will pull up their socks for 3rd/4th placing match. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_sorry about the match Susanne - i have just seen some highlights on the news this morning.

last night i woke up because i heard weird banging noises from downstairs and got frightened because i thought it was a burgler! turns out it was Dylan pulling books off the bookcase! naughty kitty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah Dylan sure is special.


----------



## kittykit (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi ladies... I'm feeling really _UGH_ here at work. It's only 10:34 and I can't wait till I go home later today.

Sneak peaks of my shoes and dress. I love the shoes but I'm not sure about the dress! I must be crazy.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 8, 2010)

you are crazy! your dress looks stunning! i love the beading! very elegant! and the shoes are very nice too - you are going to be a beautiful bride!

Hanna i hope you have fun on your weekend away! i hope you don't get too bored but at least you'll have us for 'company' if you do! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and yes Dylan is very special - in a naughty kind of way! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hee hee!


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 8, 2010)

Kitty, your dress is beautiful!!! When's the big day? Congratulations!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 8, 2010)

Beautiful gown, Kittykit! I love to see the whole gown and you in it! The shoes are so elegant!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Do you plan to use the case as storage in your house or are you carrying it around? It looks lovely either way. 
_

 
I love the beauty case! Very cute in real. It will get a place in my new storage soltion soon and I plan to carry it around with me during travelling.

I will be really busy today and tomorrow and not much at home - I already look forward to Sunday = a relaxing day at home!

Oh, and I will get In The Groove today


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 9, 2010)

i'm pleased you like your case Susanne! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this morning i have woke up very tired once again - i can't wait for sunday so i can have a rest! work is stressing me out right now too which isn't helping! 

plus nick annoyed me a little this morning! he buys lunches from his work which is fine. but rather than buying a sandwich he buys a full on hot meal like roast beef with veggies and potatos! which is all well and good but he then comes home and doesn't eat the meal i prepare because he is full from lunch!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 9, 2010)

^^ I can imagine I would be pissed!






 Hope you get enough rest tonight! 

I am stressed at work too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I love the beauty case! Very cute in real. It will get a place in my new storage soltion soon and I plan to carry it around with me during travelling.

I will be really busy today and tomorrow and not much at home - I already look forward to Sunday = a relaxing day at home!

Oh, and I will get In The Groove today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I got ITG today too and I managed to get SR and Petticoat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What did you buy?

Look forward to seeing your newly done up space! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've just got to know about Paul the Octopus from Germany recently. He is famous this World Cup!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 9, 2010)

big hugs to everybody having a stressful week at work! to make my day worse i had an auditer arrive this morning! luckily it went ok but did nearly send my stress levels through the roof!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 9, 2010)

Hope you have a relaxing weekend, Lou! You deserve it


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_





 big hugs to everybody having a stressful week at work! to make my day worse i had an *auditer* arrive this morning! luckily it went ok but did nearly send my stress levels through the roof! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Why are there auditers? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No offense, but they can be a pain in the neck for me at work. 

Big 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for you!


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 9, 2010)

This weekend is going to be great [but next weekend will be BETTER!]. I'm getting my SR today [ a friend picked it up and 2 of the A+O pigments ], and then going to a well stocked CCO tomorrow with my good friend! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We're going swimming, going to dinner, the movies... it's gunna be an expensive weekend, but it's alright. Whee! Let's gooooo 5pm!!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 9, 2010)

have fun at the cco! i freaking love them!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_Hope you have a relaxing weekend, Lou! You deserve it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 thanks sweetie!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Why are there auditers? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No offense, but they can be a pain in the neck for me at work. 

Big 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for you!_

 
i know! they suck big time! asking stupid questions, taking photos of everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not cool!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NotteRequiem* 

 
_This weekend is going to be great [but next weekend will be BETTER!]. I'm getting my SR today [ a friend picked it up and 2 of the A+O pigments ], and then going to a well stocked CCO tomorrow with my good friend! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We're going swimming, going to dinner, the movies... it's gunna be an expensive weekend, but it's alright. Whee! Let's gooooo 5pm!!_

 
I can't wait to hit up my CCO--never been there but as soon as I get my first paycheck I'm going!


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_I can't wait to hit up my CCO--never been there but as soon as I get my first paycheck I'm going!_

 
I'm lucky that I live within driving distance to 3 CCO's/ One is a dud but the other two are really quite fantastic. I'd say 85% of my collection has come from the CCO. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You'll have to show us what you get!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 10, 2010)

not too long until i get to go to a cco in the uk! me and hubby have a week off work starting on 19th july. so on that day we are going to York (about 2.5-3 hours away) just so i can go to the cco! i promiced him we'll have lunch in a nice resturant for him as a treat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i have also saved £100 just for the occasion but don't think i'll end up spending it all in the cco.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 10, 2010)

^^ That's great! Can't wait to see what you got from the CCO. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NotteRequiem* 

 
_This weekend is going to be great [but next weekend will be BETTER!]. I'm getting my SR today [ a friend picked it up and 2 of the A+O pigments ], and then going to a well stocked CCO tomorrow with my good friend! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We're going swimming, going to dinner, the movies... it's gunna be an expensive weekend, but it's alright. Whee! Let's gooooo 5pm!!_

 
Have fun! I went swimming today too. The weather is perfect for a swim. Tomorrow I'm meeting my friends for coffee and I'm thinking of watching Despicable Me some time next week.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_ 
I got ITG today too and I managed to get SR and Petticoat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What did you buy?

Look forward to seeing your newly done up space! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've just got to know about Paul the Octopus from Germany recently. He is famous this World Cup!_

 
Oh, yes, Paul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They all look at him before our team is playing.

From ITG I got

Stereo Rose
Band Of Roses
Blue My Mind
Going Casual

Everything is awesome!

I will start with my new set up on Wednesday I guess


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_^^ That's great! Can't wait to see what you got from the CCO. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Have fun! *I went swimming today too. The weather is perfect for a swim. *Tomorrow I'm meeting my friends for coffee and I'm thinking of watching Despicable Me some time next week._

 
oh wow! i'd love to go for a swim right now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope you enjoyed yourself! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Susanne how are you finding band of roses? i think it looks stunning but perhaps way too pigmented and bright for my nc20 face?!?


----------



## Susanne (Jul 10, 2010)

I love Band Of Roses! But I agree, I am NC 30 right now and it is very pigmented!

I got a beauty haul today:

a new BIG shampoo from Lush (love it)

Redken All Soft Conditioner
Redken Satinwear 02 heat protection

L'Occitane Sweet Almond Liquid Soap 
L'Occitane Shea Butter Lotion for Hand & Body (both for my bathroom)


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 10, 2010)

awesome haul Susanne! enjoy your goodies!

did you see the new almond body lotion from L'Occitaine? it has shimmery bits in it! i need to buy that soon!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 10, 2010)

Yes, I saw it, but my budget was limited! It smells deliciously.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Oh, yes, Paul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 They all look at him before our team is playing.

From ITG I got

Stereo Rose
Band Of Roses
Blue My Mind
Going Casual

Everything is awesome!

I will start with my new set up on Wednesday I guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Paul is cute in the videos!

Enjoy your ITG goodies! I saw your post in that thread. I only bought SR and Petticoat but haven't use them yet. It's sweet to finally lay my hands on Petticoat as it didn't come with the mineralise display 2 years ago. Enjoy your beauty haul too! I love L'Occitane. Haven't buy any of their shimmery body lotions before but I always like them when I try them at the counter. I love sparkling things, and theirs smell great too.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_oh wow! i'd love to go for a swim right now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope you enjoyed yourself! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Susanne how are you finding band of roses? i think it looks stunning but perhaps way too pigmented and bright for my nc20 face?!?_

 
I did! Thanks! I felt more refreshed after the swim. I'm a little more motivated and inspired to get fitter before of World Cup fever. Not sure how long this inspiration will last but it's better than nothing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I try BOR at the back of my hands, about NC20/25 and it looks muddy. I think you can wear it but with a light hand.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Yes, I saw it, but my budget was limited! It smells deliciously._

 
yes i tried it at the airport in Florida but sadly had no money left by that point! but i think next month i shall buy it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and from what you guys have said i think i shall forget band of roses - sometimes i over-do the blush so perhaps this would not be good for me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hee hee

i hope all bimbos are enjoying their weekend!


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 11, 2010)

Glad to see everyone's having/had a great weekend! I had a lot of fun with my friends, and my haul is posted in the haul forum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's a lot more than I'm used to spending, but I'm worth it!

Anything exciting planned for the week everyone?


----------



## Susanne (Jul 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NotteRequiem* 

 
_Anything exciting planned for the week everyone?_

 
Yes! My summer vacations will start on Wednesday afternoon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I will start to put up (is this the right word?) my new furniture for a new vanity area in my bedroom! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I will go to Ikea one more time, probably Thursday or Friday.

Have a great week you all!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 12, 2010)

Oh, and I want to buy a few magazines for the vacations: Glamour, Cosmopolitan, InStyle..... beside reading Twilight


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 12, 2010)

my plans for the week are sadly all work related! i have to do a buisness plan for this financial year, set new targets and such for staff members, sort out training and various other things. and then i have to present it to HO on 27th july and Sony are going to be testing us to see what kind of manager we are - so to say i am stressed is an understatement!

i hope everybody else has a great week though!


----------



## kittykit (Jul 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NotteRequiem* 

 
_Kitty, your dress is beautiful!!! When's the big day? Congratulations!!_

 
In 19 days.... I can't believe how time flies. It was like 9 months ago when we started planning!

I had a terrible weekend. We brought the dog with us to visit my fiance's family. We thought we were going to swim and enjoy the sun... but who knew our 10-months old Yorkie, Sandy fell down and broke his right front leg on Saturday when we went visiting my fiance's cousin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so heart-broken and I cry everytime seeing my poor baby in pain. He has a cast on now but we have spoken to our vet to have a surgery this evening.

I'm still very mad over what happened. Before we got down the car, I told my fiance that we should put Sandy on the leash but he said it's ok. He handed Sandy to his brother while he went to lock the car... when we went inside the house, Sandy got so excited because he wanted to play with the cousin's dog. The brother is 6 ft tall. Sandy fell down and hit the concrete floor. My heart stopped when I saw that... and he was crying. If my fiance has listened to what I said, maybe Sandy wouldn't be hurt. I'm not being overprotective but animals don't know what's dangerous. Yes, accidents do happen but it's our responsibilities to make sure they're safe.

That's my weekend. Sh*tty, I know.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Yes! My summer vacations will start on Wednesday afternoon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I will start to put up (is this the right word?) my new furniture for a new vanity area in my bedroom! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I will go to Ikea one more time, probably Thursday or Friday.

Have a great week you all!_

 
Yay for vacation! Are you traveling anywhere or just going to relax at home? Either way, I'm happy for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_my plans for the week are sadly all work related! i have to do a buisness plan for this financial year, set new targets and such for staff members, sort out training and various other things. and then i have to present it to HO on 27th july and Sony are going to be testing us to see what kind of manager we are - so to say i am stressed is an understatement!

i hope everybody else has a great week though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I hope your week isn't too stressful!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_In 19 days.... I can't believe how time flies. It was like 9 months ago when we started planning!

I had a terrible weekend. We brought the dog with us to visit my fiance's family. We thought we were going to swim and enjoy the sun... but who knew our 10-months old Yorkie, Sandy fell down and broke his right front leg on Saturday when we went visiting my fiance's cousin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so heart-broken and I cry everytime seeing my poor baby in pain. He has a cast on now but we have spoken to our vet to have a surgery this evening._

 





 So sorry to hear that. Poor Sandy


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_In 19 days.... I can't believe how time flies. It was like 9 months ago when we started planning!

I had a terrible weekend. We brought the dog with us to visit my fiance's family. We thought we were going to swim and enjoy the sun... but who knew our 10-months old Yorkie, Sandy fell down and broke his right front leg on Saturday when we went visiting my fiance's cousin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so heart-broken and I cry everytime seeing my poor baby in pain. He has a cast on now but we have spoken to our vet to have a surgery this evening.

I'm still very mad over what happened. Before we got down the car, I told my fiance that we should put Sandy on the leash but he said it's ok. He handed Sandy to his brother while he went to lock the car... when we went inside the house, Sandy got so excited because he wanted to play with the cousin's dog. The brother is 6 ft tall. Sandy fell down and hit the concrete floor. My heart stopped when I saw that... and he was crying. If my fiance has listened to what I said, maybe Sandy wouldn't be hurt. I'm not being overprotective but animals don't know what's dangerous. Yes, accidents do happen but it's our responsibilities to make sure they're safe.

That's my weekend. Sh*tty, I know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
i'm so sorry about your poor baby Sandy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 little doggies like that are very fragile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i don't blame you for being cross - i would be too knowing that if somebody had listened it might not have happened. give Sandy a big hug from me.


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_In 19 days.... I can't believe how time flies. It was like 9 months ago when we started planning!

I had a terrible weekend. We brought the dog with us to visit my fiance's family. We thought we were going to swim and enjoy the sun... but who knew our 10-months old Yorkie, Sandy fell down and broke his right front leg on Saturday when we went visiting my fiance's cousin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so heart-broken and I cry everytime seeing my poor baby in pain. He has a cast on now but we have spoken to our vet to have a surgery this evening.

I'm still very mad over what happened. Before we got down the car, I told my fiance that we should put Sandy on the leash but he said it's ok. He handed Sandy to his brother while he went to lock the car... when we went inside the house, Sandy got so excited because he wanted to play with the cousin's dog. The brother is 6 ft tall. Sandy fell down and hit the concrete floor. My heart stopped when I saw that... and he was crying. If my fiance has listened to what I said, maybe Sandy wouldn't be hurt. I'm not being overprotective but animals don't know what's dangerous. Yes, accidents do happen but it's our responsibilities to make sure they're safe.

That's my weekend. Sh*tty, I know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Oh my goodness... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's so sad! I hope she'll be alright... He should have listened to you. Did he at least apologise for it?

My thoughts are with you and your Sandy.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_Yay for vacation! Are you traveling anywhere or just going to relax at home? Either way, I'm happy for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
I will stay at home and spend my saved money on new furniture for my bed- and living room 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I look forward to relax here.

Maybe I can make a trip in October after my birthday


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 12, 2010)

where would you go on your trip Susanne? somewhere in europe? or futher away?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm currently trying to pursuade nick to let me buy a 13'' mac book pro. nothing is wrong with my current laptop, it's just kinda old now and the 17'' screen is great but not for portability!!


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i'm currently trying to pursuade nick to let me buy a 13'' mac book pro. nothing is wrong with my current laptop, it's just kinda old now and the 17'' screen is great but not for portability!!_

 
I love my macbook pro. I'd recommend it over any laptop on the market.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_where would you go on your trip Susanne? somewhere in europe? or futher away?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
My wish would be New York 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We will see!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jul 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_where would you go on your trip Susanne? somewhere in europe? or futher away?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm currently trying to pursuade nick to let me buy a 13'' mac book pro. nothing is wrong with my current laptop, it's just kinda old now and the 17'' screen is great but not for portability!!_

 
Well, if portability is your main concern, go for the Air instead. I have one, and I love love love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it. Weighs almost nothing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And congrats on thinking of switching over to a Mac. Especially since I imagine you can get discounts on Vaios.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_Well, if portability is your main concern, go for the Air instead. I have one, and I love love love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it. Weighs almost nothing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And congrats on thinking of switching over to a Mac. Especially since I imagine you can get discounts on Vaios._

 
honestly i would never buy a vaio which sounds terrible doesn't it? they are ok - very reliable however over the years the build quality has gone down hill and they are very over priced imo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and i actually had a mac about 3 years ago - desktop though i think it was an imac g5 - but sold it when i got my laptop. and i did look at the macbook air but sadly the specs aren't what i need which is why the pro 13'' looks like the smallest i can get with the spec i want. i'll still keep my 17'' dell laptop though - i can use it as a back up and to run programs that the mac can't.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jul 13, 2010)

The concept of desktop computers seems so distant to me. I haven't had one since my 2nd gen iMac, around the millennium. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I mean, what would I do if I couldn't lounge in bed with my computer like I am right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now I want an iPhone 4 and an iPad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




/IB - mac user since age 5


----------



## kittykit (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks, girls.

The surgery went well last night and now he's resting next to me. I could see he's in pain ;( It will take up to 8 weeks for him to recover.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NotteRequiem* 

 
_I love my macbook pro. I'd recommend it over any laptop on the market._

 
Agreed. Well. I just have a MacBook but I'm so in love with it. We've been together for a year and a half now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_Thanks, girls.

The surgery went well last night and now he's resting next to me. I could see he's in pain ;( It will take up to 8 weeks for him to recover._

 
Aw, glad he's out of surgery and doing ok, hopefully the pain eases up soon.


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_Thanks, girls.

The surgery went well last night and now he's resting next to me. I could see he's in pain ;( It will take up to 8 weeks for him to recover._

 
I'm so glad to hear the surgery went well, I really am!! I wish him a speedy recovery. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_Agreed. Well. I just have a MacBook but I'm so in love with it. We've been together for a year and a half now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 
I've had my Macbook pro since August of 2008. I love it so much, it's the best computer/laptop I've ever owned.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jul 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_Thanks, girls.

The surgery went well last night and now he's resting next to me. I could see he's in pain ;( It will take up to 8 weeks for him to recover._

 
I hope he does well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A friend of mine has an Italian Greyhound that has broken both front legs due to jumping off (too) high furniture, but it was fine once it had healed.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 13, 2010)

I love my desktop computer!!  

I want a new small flat TV for my bedroom in August and a new desktop in fall ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe both in white?

One day until summer vacations!!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 13, 2010)

I am so excited to start with my new vanity area and dressing table tomorrow - a dream will finally come true


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_The concept of desktop computers seems so distant to me. I haven't had one since my 2nd gen iMac, around the millennium. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I mean, what would I do if I couldn't lounge in bed with my computer like I am right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now I want an iPhone 4 and an iPad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




/IB - mac user since age 5_

 
i am getting an iphone4 next month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope the white ones are out by then! i had my heart set on white!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_Thanks, girls.

The surgery went well last night and now he's resting next to me. I could see he's in pain ;( It will take up to 8 weeks for him to recover._

 
awww poor Sandy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but at least his op went well.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I am so excited to start with my new vanity area and dressing table tomorrow - a dream will finally come true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
it's going to look stunning sweetie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i look forward to plenty of pictures!


----------



## kittykit (Jul 14, 2010)

Sandy sends his 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to everyone. He's definitely getting better today. He's playing with his toy and 

It's sooooo hot here! 35°C outside, this is probably the only time I wish I'm sitting in the office. I'm working from home today to look after Sandy. No fan, no air-conditioner in the house. I think I'm melting here... At least Sandy could hide under the bed... I can only sit at my desk next to the window, sweating... yikes.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 14, 2010)

luckily the heat has gone away from here at the moment! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the rain has stopped so i am happy with the weather right now.  and i'm pleased Sandy is doing better today!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 14, 2010)

We still have the heat here - but I have summer vacations now!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to myself!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 14, 2010)

Yay summer vacation! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've been so tired the past couple days and I don't like it. I even went to bed super early last night.


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 14, 2010)

It was pouring here this morning. You'd think it'd help the humidity right? In a way it did. It's 300% more humid than it was yesterday. ugh.

But I'm seeing my man this weekend, and I'm soooo excited!!


----------



## banana1234 (Jul 14, 2010)

hey bimbos, you know i went on holiday? well i thought i'd share some pics with you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















view from apartment!







we saw dolphins!












and a turtle!


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_hey bimbos, you know i went on holiday? well i thought i'd share some pics with you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Oh my gosh, WHERE is this? What beautiful pictures!!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 14, 2010)

Looks like it was a very nice vacation!


----------



## banana1234 (Jul 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NotteRequiem* 

 
_Oh my gosh, WHERE is this? What beautiful pictures!!_

 

oh i forgot to say! Zante, A greek island, it was gorgeous!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 14, 2010)

^^ Yes, rain makes it more humid and hot here too during the hot months. Have fun this weekend!

Susanne, enjoy your vacation! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Glad you ladies are having a good week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I took two days off work (Monday and Tuesday) and watched the world cup final on Monday at 2.30am. It was a great self created long weekend and I enjoyed the match too. Today I was back at work and had a lousy day, not the worst, but bad enough to leave me thinking if it is time for me go. By October this year I would have stayed 3 years in my current company. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, I'm suffering from minor withdrawal symptoms of world cup now that the tournament has ended.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 14, 2010)

I, on the other hand, am glad I don't have to hear about the damn world cup anymore. Sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hate all sports. Except maybe basketball.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_oh i forgot to say! Zante, A greek island, it was gorgeous!_

 
Beautiful place! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_Yay summer vacation! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've been so tired the past couple days and I don't like it. I even went to bed super early last night._

 
tell me about it! i have just been asleep for the past 3 hours myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alana your pictures are beautiful! i think the view from your appartment is stunning and love the little turtle pic! reminds me of finding nemo!


----------



## banana1234 (Jul 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_tell me about it! i have just been asleep for the past 3 hours myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alana your pictures are beautiful! i think the view from your appartment is stunning and love the little turtle pic! reminds me of finding nemo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i know me and steve kepts going 'dude' and 'righteous' all the time, whenever we saw a turtle


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 15, 2010)

^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_tell me about it! i have just been asleep for the past 3 hours myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alana your pictures are beautiful! i think the view from your appartment is stunning and love the little turtle pic! reminds me of finding nemo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hope you feel more energetic after your nap. I've been feeling very tired too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love the turtle and love finding nemo!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 15, 2010)

i felt much better after my sleep yesterday thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 me and nick think we are getting old because we've both been tired since i stayed out late on a night out! it's like we never caught up on our sleep! but this saturday i am out again having a meal and drinks with the guys from work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i hope all bimbos are having a great day!


----------



## kittykit (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks for sharing, banana1234! That makes me want to go to Greece too! Such a beautiful place.

I've been feeling tired all the time, nervous, stressed, you name it. I've 2 big pimples on my cheek and I'm like a time bomb... I get irritated so easily nowadays 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I blame PMS for that. 

The weather's finally cool down a little today and I'm back in the office. I've an appointment with my hairstylist after work today to trim my hair. If it weren't for the wedding, I'll chop my hair short to my regular bob cut again.


----------



## nunu (Jul 15, 2010)

Hello Bimbos,

I am glad to see you are all well


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 15, 2010)

Speaking of feeling old & tired... I went to bed at 8:30 last night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was unintentional, I just laid down for a sec and was gone.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 15, 2010)

^^ It will be worth it when you see the beautiful photos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I dislike managing long hair too. It takes a long time and a lot of patience to brush my hair if it were too long. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i felt much better after my sleep yesterday thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 me and nick think we are getting old because we've both been tired since i stayed out late on a night out! it's like we never caught up on our sleep! but this saturday i am out again having a meal and drinks with the guys from work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i hope all bimbos are having a great day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks. How old is Nick? I'm the same age as you and yes, I don't feel quite the same as when I'm in my early 20s.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_^^ It will be worth it when you see the beautiful photos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I dislike managing long hair too. It takes a long time and a lot of patience to brush my hair if it were too long. 



Thanks. How old is Nick? I'm the same age as you and yes, I don't feel quite the same as when I'm in my early 20s. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
nick is 25 like me, although he was only 25 a couple of months ago, wheras i am 26 in october 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_Thanks for sharing, banana1234! That makes me want to go to Greece too! Such a beautiful place.

I've been feeling tired all the time, nervous, stressed, you name it. I've 2 big pimples on my cheek and I'm like a time bomb... I get irritated so easily nowadays 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I blame PMS for that. 

The weather's finally cool down a little today and I'm back in the office. I've an appointment with my hairstylist after work today to trim my hair. If it weren't for the wedding, I'll chop my hair short to my regular bob cut again._

 

awww i hope you start to feel better soon, i break out like a bitch around that time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so you have my sympathy!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 15, 2010)

what has everybody got planned for this weekend? anything exciting?

i shall be drinking quite a bit on saturday at the meal out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i haven't had lots of drinks in a good long while! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 time to get merry!


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_what has everybody got planned for this weekend? anything exciting?

i shall be drinking quite a bit on saturday at the meal out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i haven't had lots of drinks in a good long while! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 time to get merry! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 

I'll be spending it with the man, and we'll be drinking together and seeing what kind of shenanigins we can get ourselves into.

I kind of  have a question though. Does anyone remember Jude Rivera? She was a youtuber who did amazing videos... she just dissappeared off the face of the earth. Anyone know what happened to her?


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 15, 2010)

i think i have heard of Jude but not watched any of her videos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 although i used to like to watch CaliforniaCosmetics when i first got into youtube and she recently deleted her account 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  she was never the best at make up but she seemed like such a funny person. i don't think some people got her sarcastic humour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and have fun with your man at the weekend! nick doesn't drink much so we never get that wild together if you get what i mean! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jul 15, 2010)

We will just take it easy this weekend and spend time together. I am eating low carb, so no alcohol for me, even though a glass of white wine or a nice dry cider would be nice.


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_and have fun with your man at the weekend! nick doesn't drink much so we never get that wild together if you get what i mean! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol!_

 
Thanks! We will! We don't get to see each other often [silly long distance], so when we do we tend to just stay inside the house and make food and watch movies and other things... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_We will just take it easy this weekend and spend time together. I am eating low carb, so no alcohol for me, even though a glass of white wine or a nice dry cider would be nice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Mmm.. Cider... I think you've inspired me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Taking it easy is the best, don't you think?


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 15, 2010)

No big plans for the weekend, just relaxing, seeing my boyfriend...

But I gotta rant because today I drove in the downpour to get to the closest mall with a Nordstroms so I could get my digipop lippies and they were CLOSED to prepare for the sale tomorrow--so I'm going to have to go back tomorrow and I really hope I can get everything I want.

I did treat myself to some mac from the Macy's counter after the disappointment though. I got Lucky Green which I've been eyeing for a long time now and Blue Brown pigment which I fell in love with after swatching on my hand.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 16, 2010)

^ lucky green is one of my fave green shadows! i hope you like it! great texture too. blue borwn is a pigment that i have but rarely use - not sure why really!

sounds like everybody has nice weekends planned then!


----------



## kittykit (Jul 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_what has everybody got planned for this weekend? anything exciting?_

 
With the big day just 2 weeks away, we still have plenty of things to do! This weekend, we'll be printing our thank you cards, programs and menu. I still need to get myself a veil and favour bags for our guests. I'm making my own bridal jewellery but I still haven't decided if I need a bracelet because of the floral details and Swarovski crystal beads on the dress. And... we still need to get the man his tie! 

There are million things to be done and I can't believe he asked me to go for golf with him this Sunday! We're running out of time! I thought I'd be cool and calm but I guess not, I'm starting to get very very nervous everytime I look at the calendar. I'm starting to get really nervous 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_We will just take it easy this weekend and spend time together. I am eating low carb, so no alcohol for me, even though a glass of white wine or a nice dry cider would be nice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
We used to be able to get Kopparberg from the supermarkets. Nowadays we can only get Strongbow here. Ciders isn't something the Czechs are used to that could be the reason why the ciders market isn't big here.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm wearing Lucky Green today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also wearing Femmi-fi, One-off and the dark green and cream colours in the 6 Warm Eyes palette. TGIF, although I have to work tomorrow. I don't have the weekend planned out yet, so maybe I will just go shopping. Considering watching Inception but


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_^ lucky green is one of my fave green shadows! i hope you like it! great texture too. blue borwn is a pigment that i have but rarely use - not sure why really!_

 
I don't see me wearing blue brown a lot either... But it's sooo pretty and so cool how it looks different depending how you look at it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have always thought it looked cool but never swatched it and once I did I was all "ooohh neat" haha.


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm wearing the most coolest combination of Poison Pen and Fig. 1. Seriously, purples are awesome right now.

Anyway, I saw the midnight showing of Inception last night. AWESOME MOVIE. I tooootally wanna go again.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 16, 2010)

I was just hearing about Inception on the radio... I wanted to see it before but after their review, I want to see it even more! Too bad I'm going to be broke this weekend after my digipops purchase. Next weekend, maybe.


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 16, 2010)

See it in IMAX if you can. It's worth it!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jul 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_We used to be able to get Kopparberg from the supermarkets. Nowadays we can only get Strongbow here. Ciders isn't something the Czechs are used to that could be the reason why the ciders market isn't big here._

 
Haha.. Kopparbergs is what I associate with teenage drunken brawls.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm not that into the sweet ciders though. Strongbow is nice, I also like Cidraie (with the ladybug on the label), Westons make a decent one, and some others that I can't think of atm.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NotteRequiem* 

 
_I'm wearing the most coolest combination of Poison Pen and Fig. 1. Seriously, purples are awesome right now.

Anyway, I saw the midnight showing of Inception last night. AWESOME MOVIE. I tooootally wanna go again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
me and nick wanna see this so badly!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jul 16, 2010)

The trailer for Inception kinda freaks me out. I'm easily scared like that.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 16, 2010)

i'm worried about seeing it at the conema because i am not sure if i will understand it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that is why i like to watch complicated films at home so i can pause them and ask nick what the heck is going on?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i'm worried about seeing it at the conema because i am not sure if i will understand it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that is why i like to watch complicated films at home so i can pause them and ask nick what the heck is going on?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol!_

 
I do the same thing... I think I don't pay enough attention and then I get lost haha. Luckily, my boyfriend always knows what's going on.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 16, 2010)

quick question guys - tommorow for my make up i want to wear chartruce pigment with darker purples in the crease but for clothing want to wear a teal coloured corset - do you think this would work??


----------



## katred (Jul 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_quick question guys - tommorow for my make up i want to wear chartruce pigment with darker purples in the crease but for clothing want to wear a teal coloured corset - do you think this would work??_

 
Actually, I think it would be wonderful. The purples are dark, so they'll be more of a "background" thing. I find that teal and chartreuse go really well together- they make each other pop. (I have my living room decorated in teal and a sort of apple green, so I might be prejudiced here.)

I say go for it!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *katred* 

 
_Actually, I think it would be wonderful. The purples are dark, so they'll be more of a "background" thing. I find that teal and chartreuse go really well together- they make each other pop. (I have my living room decorated in teal and a sort of apple green, so I might be prejudiced here.)

I say go for it!_

 
awesome! go for it i shall! i have not worn this corset in a while because i had put on some weight so it was a little more snug than what i wanted. but now i have lost the weight again so it fits nicely. and makes my boobs look good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_what has everybody got planned for this weekend? anything exciting?
_

 
I will go to a wedding tomorrow - it is still hot and humid here so let's see how I can wear my makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I look forward to it.

And I have finished the first Twilight book - I was swimming today in an open-air bath and have started the second one, New Moon, while being in the sun.

My furniture project goes on very well, too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vacations are awesome!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_quick question guys - tommorow for my make up i want to wear chartruce pigment with darker purples in the crease but for clothing want to wear a teal coloured corset - do you think this would work??_

 
Chartreuse and Teal is awesome - maybe you wear blue instead of purple in the crease?


----------



## nunu (Jul 16, 2010)

Susanne, New Moon is my favorite book out of all the 4. Enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lou, I would go with green on the lid and teal on the crease but i can imagine that it would look pretty with the purple in the crease too! Why not do a quick trial with one eye green and teal and the other green and purple and see which you prefer? You don't have to do it perfectly as it is just a practise run, also wear the corset it might help with the decision


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jul 16, 2010)

I want hair extensions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That is all.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Susanne, New Moon is my favorite book out of all the 4. Enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lou, I would go with green on the lid and teal on the crease but i can imagine that it would look pretty with the purple in the crease too! Why not do a quick trial with one eye green and teal and the other green and purple and see which you prefer? You don't have to do it perfectly as it is just a practise run, also wear the corset it might help with the decision 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
annoyingly i haven't got time to do another trial run. i did a trial run on one eye last night of the purples and chartruce and it did look nice. Susanne i would do blue in teh crease but i actually used blues last time i went out which is why i wanted something different! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm gonna be super rushed to get ready again tonight. one fo the guys is driving me home though so i'll have an extra 15 minutes or so which is kind of him. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  thank goodness for the 224 blending brush - that baby makes blending quick and easy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Susanne i can't wait to see pictures of your room! it's going to look fabulous!!

and Hanna i have always wanted hair extentions. however they are so expencive (for real hair) and the clip ins which i tried didn't look that great. now i do have much longet hair though - 20.5 inches (yes i really just measured it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Susanne (Jul 17, 2010)

I need my makeup for the wedding - but all my stuff is still in boxes because of the new vanity area I am getting. The organization inside the boxes is not very practically... argh....


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





I need my makeup for the wedding - but all my stuff is still in boxes because of the new vanity area I am getting. The organization inside the boxes is not very practically... argh.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
oh dear! do you have any of those all in one kits like benefit do? that way you have yoru shadows and such in the kit already. if not i hope you manage to dig out your goodies!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 17, 2010)

Mmmm Saturday. I slept in a little bit today. 

Then I got up and looked at all my newest stuff. Haha... Set it up so I could take a haul pic for my journal.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jul 17, 2010)

After 2,5 years, I finally finished painting the kitchen today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 While we did most of it a long time ago, there were some bits and pieces, like painting around the extractor hood, that were still not done. But now they are.

Very proud of myself.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 17, 2010)

^ Congrats! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What color is it?


----------



## nunu (Jul 17, 2010)

LittleMaryJane your haul looks fantastic!

Hannah, i am so glad you finished painting the kitchen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope all my bimbos are having a great Saturday!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jul 17, 2010)

The color is called Wet Sand and it's a light greige color. The former owners had covered all the kitchen walls with these hideous sponge technique circles in brown on the formerly light walls. I like things light and low key.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 17, 2010)

I hate sponge painting--I'd definitely have changed it too.

I'm having a great Saturday.. My aunt bought me an iPod Touch to replace my broken iPod. I'm loving it!


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 17, 2010)

Excellent haul, LMJ! Let me know if you like the Haute and Naughty Mascara! I've been thinking of purchasing.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 18, 2010)

LMJ that is a great haul! but what is the green thing in the little round pot?

my night out last night was quite fun. here is a link to the fotd that i did for it - http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/b...5/#post1985906

i called it boats and hoes because at work we all like the film step brothers and find the boats and hoes rap stupidly funny! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 hee hee! we're such children.

First day of my week off today. cco tommorow which i'm so excited for! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 whoop whoop!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NotteRequiem* 

 
_Excellent haul, LMJ! Let me know if you like the Haute and Naughty Mascara! I've been thinking of purchasing._

 
I do like it but not so much that I'd buy it again. I like the two different applicators but I'm more of a drug store mascara kinda girl and I feel that cheaper mascaras could be just as good. I will say that I heard a lot of people saying it clumps but that wasn't an issue for me.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_LMJ that is a great haul! but what is the green thing in the little round pot?!_

 
It's Aqua Cream #22


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 18, 2010)

^ aha! that is why i didn't recognise it! looks like a wonderful green! i need some aqua creams in my life!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 20, 2010)

Good morning Bimbos!

It is still really hot here and I could not sleep last night, so I read Twilight half of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a great day!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi Susanne! Enjoy your vacation! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Living vicariously through you! I want a vacation too but I can't go. 

Hi Bimbos, hope everyone is well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think I'm having pms or something. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not feeling so great but hopefully playing and looking at my makeup will cheer me up.


----------



## kittykit (Jul 20, 2010)

Good morning, ladies! I hope everyone's doing great...

The heatwave was gone on the weekend but it's back again...! I really can't stand the heat...!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Believe it or not, we still haven't decided on the music for our first dance and our wedding is in 12 days! I'm so stressed out and I act like a mad woman. I couldn't really sleep at night, I've weird dreams... I was really angry at M last night... . We only have weekends to work on stuffs because we're both working more than 8hrs a day... instead of helping me on Sunday, he went to play golf the whole day!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really want to get everything done this week so I can relax before the wedding. 

Sorry, I've to rant


----------



## Susanne (Jul 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_Good morning, ladies! I hope everyone's doing great...

The heatwave was gone on the weekend but it's back again...! I really can't stand the heat...!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Believe it or not, we still haven't decided on the music for our first dance and our wedding is in 12 days! I'm so stressed out and I act like a mad woman. I couldn't really sleep at night, I've weird dreams... I was really angry at M last night... . We only have weekends to work on stuffs because we're both working more than 8hrs a day... instead of helping me on Sunday, he went to play golf the whole day!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really want to get everything done this week so I can relax before the wedding. 

Sorry, I've to rant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 I am sure it all will be fine and a wonderful day for you! The more stressed you are the better everything will be organized


----------



## nunu (Jul 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_Good morning, ladies! I hope everyone's doing great...

The heatwave was gone on the weekend but it's back again...! I really can't stand the heat...!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Believe it or not, we still haven't decided on the music for our first dance and our wedding is in 12 days! I'm so stressed out and I act like a mad woman. I couldn't really sleep at night, I've weird dreams... I was really angry at M last night... . We only have weekends to work on stuffs because we're both working more than 8hrs a day... instead of helping me on Sunday, he went to play golf the whole day!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really want to get everything done this week so I can relax before the wedding. 

Sorry, I've to rant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Have you listened to By your side- Sade? It's beautiful, i always imagined of using it in my wedding. It is such a beautiful and touching song.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 20, 2010)

Do you remember?






Wanna have an update?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is how it is looking in my bedroom so far! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not finished yet, but I am already really excited!











Next two rooms will be bathroom and living room.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 20, 2010)

It looks great, Susanne! The black with that yellow looks really great.


----------



## nunu (Jul 20, 2010)

Susanne it looks absolutely gorgeous!! I can't wait to see the final outcome


----------



## Susanne (Jul 20, 2010)

Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A long dream is coming true.


----------



## nunu (Jul 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A long dream is coming true. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
How cute!! I am happy for you. It does sound exciting. I am sure i will be excited as well when i redo my whole room


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 20, 2010)

That looks fantastic!! I'm taking notes for when I finally get my own place!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks for sharing, Susanne! It looks so neat and pretty! I love the yellow walls too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_Good morning, ladies! I hope everyone's doing great...

The heatwave was gone on the weekend but it's back again...! I really can't stand the heat...!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Believe it or not, we still haven't decided on the music for our first dance and our wedding is in 12 days! I'm so stressed out and I act like a mad woman. I couldn't really sleep at night, I've weird dreams... I was really angry at M last night... . We only have weekends to work on stuffs because we're both working more than 8hrs a day... instead of helping me on Sunday, he went to play golf the whole day!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really want to get everything done this week so I can relax before the wedding. 

Sorry, I've to rant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 I'm sure you can get everything well planned! Try to relax!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 20, 2010)

your room is beautiful Susanne! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




today i saw toy story 3 at the cinema (in 2d) and it was awesome! really cute and there was a Totoro in it which was super cool (to me anyways!)


----------



## kittykit (Jul 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Have you listened to By your side- Sade? It's beautiful, i always imagined of using it in my wedding. It is such a beautiful and touching song._

 
Thanks for the suggestion, nunu! I searched for it on YouTube yesterday, it's a beautiful song indeed. I spent 3hrs looking for something nice, some of the songs brought tears to my eyes because they're are touching... I'm very emotional.


----------



## nunu (Jul 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_Thanks for the suggestion, nunu! I searched for it on YouTube yesterday, it's a beautiful song indeed. I spent 3hrs looking for something nice, some of the songs brought tears to my eyes because they're are touching... I'm very emotional. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





I hope everything goes well dear.


----------



## vintageroses (Jul 21, 2010)

Your room looks great Susanne!! I'm gonna be doing up my room when i move in a few weeks! I'm excited!


----------



## kittykit (Jul 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_





I hope everything goes well dear._

 
Thanks, sweetie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love your room, Susanne. So pretty and I love the colour of your wall.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_Thanks for the suggestion, nunu! I searched for it on YouTube yesterday, it's a beautiful song indeed. I spent 3hrs looking for something nice, some of the songs brought tears to my eyes because they're are touching... I'm very emotional. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
awww! well it's a very emotional time! i remember getting so worked up most things before i got married! so stressful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i think you are doing very well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my day has been so uninteresting that i got a twitter account.... i thought that when i get my iphone next month i shall use it more then.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 21, 2010)

I had to get to work early today so I was up at 5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I watched the sun come up. That's new for me. Yesterday was sooooo long and so boring I just hope today goes by quicker and I stay busy! (As you can see, I'm here on the boards so busy I am not.)


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 21, 2010)

^^ Hope you will like your iPhone. I love mine, although the poor battery power is quite disrupting and you have to remember to charge it every one or two days.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_^^ Hope you will like your iPhone. I love mine, although the poor battery power is quite disrupting and you have to remember to charge it every one or two days._

 
i get it august 2nd so not long to wait! and yes i have heard the battery life sucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but one of the guys at work actually bought a spare charger for our staff room so i'll be able to use that if i forget to do it at home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i usually use it for my ipod touch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 which i'll be able to sell when i get the iphone


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 21, 2010)

^^ I don't have an iPod touch but I have an iPod which I stopped using as soon as I got my iPhone. What a waste. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_I had to get to work early today so I was up at 5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I watched the sun come up. That's new for me. Yesterday was sooooo long and so boring I just hope today goes by quicker and I stay busy! (As you can see, I'm here on the boards so busy I am not.)_

 
5am! I hope your day is good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today I traveled to and fro from one place to another and didn't do much work in front of my computer, which was a good break but I ended up being tired from the traveling in buses and trains.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 21, 2010)

Lou, enjoy your Iphone!

I want to get an Ipod Nano tomorrow. I need more music in my life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tonight will be ladies' night with pizza, Grey's Anatomy and Private Practice! Yay!


----------



## vintageroses (Jul 22, 2010)

my iphone crashed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 makes me so upset!sighs! I do everything on my iphone! It is a pretty old one, i should think about changing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways, i know you'll enjoy your iPhone Lou


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 22, 2010)

Susanne the ipod nano's are super cute! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and nice colours to choose from too!

with the iphone i want to get the white one because it looks quite different and i think more girly. but apparently they are not shipping until the end of this month so fingers crossed they will still have them in stock on the 2nd when i want to upgrade and get one!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 22, 2010)

I like the pink one! When I wanted to buy an iPod, I thought they also come in so many colours but no. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got the white iPhone too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The black one looks very manly IMO. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And if you put a translucent cover over the white iPhone, the effect and colour is prettier too. With black you don't get much colour. Hope you can get the white one!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_





 I like the pink one! When I wanted to buy an iPod, I thought they also come in so many colours but no. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got the white iPhone too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The black one looks very manly IMO. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And if you put a translucent cover over the white iPhone, the effect and colour is prettier too. With black you don't get much colour. Hope you can get the white one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i have said that i will wiat for the white one! even if it means waiting and extra month. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it is so much prettier! i shall have to get a translucent cover like you have too! also i have seen a little case by coach from the poppy collection that fits and iphone4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i think i would like that also! it's big enough to fit cards and money inside so i could take that out without my big coach bag!


----------



## vintageroses (Jul 22, 2010)

^^ hehe yess Lou! white is gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & i see you've already planned your iphone home in advance!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jul 22, 2010)

I just found out that they are releasing the iPhone 4 on July 30th here. I want one badly!

I think I like black better, but it really doesn't matter since I want a pretty cover for it either way. I know back when the first model that came in white as well came out, white ones were much easier to come by, since they weren't as popular. So if it comes to that I might get white. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am currently in the longest telephone queue ever - 50+ minutes - with my mobile company. My number is still in my dads name, because I have had it since I was like 15. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And to get the iPhone and keep my number I need to change that, finally.


----------



## kittykit (Jul 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_awww! well it's a very emotional time! i remember getting so worked up most things before i got married! so stressful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i think you are doing very well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my day has been so uninteresting that i got a twitter account.... i thought that when i get my iphone next month i shall use it more then._

 
I hope I'm doing well... I started getting really nervous these days. I'm more excited to see my family next Thursday. I can't wait!! I need to get myself a veil this weekend - my original plan was no veil but now I need one! 

I like iPhone but I'm one of those people who don't want an extra phone since I'm carrying a company Blackberry. 

When I bought my pink Nano more than 2 years ago, I thought 8GB's more than enough. I was wrong! I always download podcasts, including Martha Stewart On Demand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_*I am currently in the longest telephone queue ever - 50+ minutes - with my mobile company*. My number is still in my dads name, because I have had it since I was like 15. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And to get the iPhone and keep my number I need to change that, finally. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
oh my goodness! that is insane!!! seriously i think i would have given up! i loose patience after 5 minutes! let alone 50!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_I hope I'm doing well... I started getting really nervous these days. I'm more excited to see my family next Thursday. I can't wait!! I need to get myself a veil this weekend - my original plan was no veil but now I need one! 

I like iPhone but I'm one of those people who don't want an extra phone since I'm carrying a company Blackberry. 

When I bought my pink Nano more than 2 years ago, I thought 8GB's more than enough. I was wrong! I always download podcasts, including Martha Stewart On Demand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..._

 

i think veils are very traditional and look beautiful. i personally didn't have one because i had my hair down and wanted people to see how it looked from the back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 however all my friends had veils and they looked beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yes my ipod touch is 8gb and at the tiime i thought that was plenty of room - but nope! not when i have more than 8gb of music now and i also like to watch tv shows on it!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jul 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_oh my goodness! that is insane!!! seriously i think i would have given up! i loose patience after 5 minutes! let alone 50!!!_

 
It ended up being maybe 40 minutes, but I had my hands-free on and was doing other things. If I had to hold up the phone to my ear, I'd given up the first time I heard it would be 50 minutes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And they after all that they ended up being super unhelpful, so I will probably be switching carriers soon. Their loss


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 22, 2010)

For two weeks, I've been training at work and now I'm left alone! My first few hours alone in the lab.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_For two weeks, I've been training at work and now I'm left alone! My first few hours alone in the lab. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ooohh how did it go?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




today the sun is shining so me and nick are going to mow the grass in our back garden - thrilling stuff! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hee hee!

i am also very much looking forward to getting the UD naked palette - -but us UK people have to wait until September!


----------



## kittykit (Jul 23, 2010)

It's finally raining here. Yay!!! It's been really really hot, 32-35°C for 2 weeks. This morning I woke up because of the thunder... we've the windows open and it felt really great to have the cool wind coming in to the room. We'll have a rainy weekend and I'm happy. I just hope it won't rain next Saturday!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_ooohh how did it go?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have nothing to do right now anyway--down time. Today I've tried to keep myself busy but that only lasted for an hour and a half. Now I'm Specktra-ing and wondering if it's too early to eat lunch (10:46).


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_It's finally raining here. Yay!!! It's been really really hot, 32-35°C for 2 weeks. This morning I woke up because of the thunder... we've the windows open and it felt really great to have the cool wind coming in to the room. We'll have a rainy weekend and I'm happy. I just hope it won't rain next Saturday!_

 
well i am pleased it is finally cooling down for you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_Fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have nothing to do right now anyway--down time. Today I've tried to keep myself busy but that only lasted for an hour and a half. Now I'm Specktra-ing and wondering if it's too early to eat lunch (10:46)._

 
lol! it's never too early for lunch!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_lol! it's never too early for lunch! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 That seems to be the general consensus. I made myself wait until 11:30 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Does anyone have any fun weekend plans? I do not. Will just be seeing the boy on Sunday, which I'm looking forward to. Maybe I can convince him to go swimming.. I'm so up for pooling it up.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_Does anyone have any fun weekend plans? I do not. Will just be seeing the boy on Sunday, which I'm looking forward to. Maybe I can convince him to go swimming.. I'm so up for pooling it up._

 
We went swimming last week twice!

Well, I guess the Twilight Saga will go on..... I watched Twilight and New Moon on DVD this week and read both books before. Now I have to finish reading Eclipse before I can go to the movies soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I look forward to a relaxed weekend at home. Hope you will all enjoy yours as well!

My new furniture for the living room will come August 3rd! There will be some more work then. But I look forward to have it all finished!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 24, 2010)

not too long to wait for your furniture then Susanne! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 very exciting!

i am back at work today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but it is nice and sunny and i am in a good mood


----------



## Susanne (Jul 24, 2010)

Have a good start again, Lou


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm back from my swim. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tomorrow I will watch Inception. It is two and a half hours long! I hope I don't get fidgety.


----------



## vintageroses (Jul 24, 2010)

Everyone sounds like they are having a good weekend! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm really happpy! Rem i said my iphone was not working?! I had an appt with the apple guys to check my phone today & guess what!They sold me a phone for AUD110
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EXCITING! It's techincally a new phone but it was made from spare parts from other phones which were previously not working, but of course they took the good parts! It was supposed to be AUD250 but the guy was so nice!he said since my phone is in excellent condition he will sell it to be for AUD100! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & a new iphone here cost like 700!! hahas yays 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it is 1st gen though, since mine was 1st gen & they can only do a one to one swap but it doesnt matter to me! I'm a happy girl! 

Plus i did so Inglot hauling! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha okayys im talking so much because i'm excited!!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 24, 2010)

ooohh i'm pleased that you got a good deal on the iphone hun! at least they were nice and let you have that one super cheap! much better than buying a new one!

work is going rather slow - but my guys made me happy by telling me how much they missed me


----------



## Susanne (Jul 24, 2010)

Wine and Lasagne tonight


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Wine and Lasagne tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
a winning combo!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 24, 2010)

Oh, and Navi CIS: L.A. does start tonight here - let's see how I like it!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Wine and Lasagne tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Mmm. Some vegetarian lasagna sounds so good. I'm hungry right now.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 25, 2010)

I can't watch Inception today because all the tickets are sold out! Can't believe the movie is so popular. Well, maybe I'll watch it next week or the week after next. Since I'm all dressed up and ready to go, to will go visit Sephora. Planning to buy MUFE HD blush and maybe their eye pencil or UD 24/7. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy your weekend, bimbos! It's Sunday already!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_I can't watch Inception today because all the tickets are sold out! Can't believe the movie is so popular. Well, maybe I'll watch it next week or the week after next. Since I'm all dressed up and ready to go, to will go visit Sephora. Planning to buy MUFE HD blush and maybe their eye pencil or UD 24/7. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy your weekend, bimbos! It's Sunday already!_

 
sorry about inception being sold out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i'm super jealous you are going to a sephora! i love sephora!!! and i am dying for some of the aqua creams at the moment - they look like little pots of joy!


----------



## vintageroses (Jul 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_ooohh i'm pleased that you got a good deal on the iphone hun! at least they were nice and let you have that one super cheap! much better than buying a new one!

work is going rather slow - but my guys made me happy by telling me how much they missed me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hehe yupp!it's a new phone like no one has used it before! with a new serial number & all so i'm really fine with it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehes

oooh that's nice!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_sorry about inception being sold out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i'm super jealous you are going to a sephora! i love sephora!!!_


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm lucky to have Sephora stores here, though we don't have that many brands in the stores. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really want Nars! The good thing is that we have MUFE and UD, and I got new MUFE goodies from my trip today: Aqua eyes 4L (shimmering plum), HD blush #14 (peach) and e/s #83 (aka parrot dupe). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lou, I know you rave about the aqua eyes liner so I'm excited to try it!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 25, 2010)

I am close to several Sephoras and one is a huge one with lots of brands so that's lucky I guess. I love going to Sephora and then hitting up the MAC counter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Or the mall that has the MAC store and a Sephora AND a MAC Counter...


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 26, 2010)

^^ Yes, I love that too. I'm lucky that there are department stores with beauty counters and Sephora all at the town area all within walking distance, but I need to take a train there. So it is a one stop makeup heaven for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh yes, besides Nars, I wish my Sephoras have Philosophy too. Their products look so good, although they are a little expensive.

Anyway, I used mufe hd blush #14 today and it is a little too light. I can't really get it to show up. Should have bought #5 or 6 or 7.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_I'm lucky to have Sephora stores here, though we don't have that many brands in the stores. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I really want Nars! The good thing is that we have MUFE and UD, and I got new MUFE goodies from my trip today: Aqua eyes 4L (shimmering plum), HD blush #14 (peach) and e/s #83 (aka parrot dupe). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* Lou, I know you rave about the aqua eyes liner so I'm excited to try it!*_

 
yes they are fabulous liners! they honestly don't budge! even in this sweaty weather! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







and philosophy is another reason why i wish we had sephora! i lovce their products but i always have to get them from QVC because no stores sell them here. and sometimes they don't get all the products that i'd like.#

i hope everybody is set to have a good week


----------



## Susanne (Jul 26, 2010)

I am so excited to get Fabulous Felines


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm not that excited for FF, but am waiting for Dare to Wear to launch because I want going bananas! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My friend is going to Taiwan this September and I am getting my list of makeup ready for her to help me buy them, mainly Nars and Jill Stuart, which is not available in my country. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lou, I hope the Aqua Eyes don't smudge or transfer on me too! What colours do you have?


----------



## Susanne (Jul 26, 2010)

Going Bananas is awesome!


----------



## kittykit (Jul 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_I am close to several Sephoras and one is a huge one with lots of brands so that's lucky I guess. I love going to Sephora and then hitting up the MAC counter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Or the mall that has the MAC store and a Sephora AND a MAC Counter... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I live near to a mall that has both MAC and Sephora store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love Sephora sale!! The summer sale is on here again and I saw crazy prices for Too Faced, Smashbox and Benefit. I'm on a 'no buy' so I'll skip it for now. 

Was at MAC at lunch break today. I picked up Hug Me and 30 Lash. Believe it or not, I've never tried falsies before! I'm gonna try them out tonight.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 26, 2010)

^i haven't had any mac falsies... mianly because i just find the ones i have used (ardell) to irritate my eyes and i'm too aware of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_I'm not that excited for FF, but am waiting for Dare to Wear to launch because I want going bananas! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My friend is going to Taiwan this September and I am getting my list of makeup ready for her to help me buy them, mainly Nars and Jill Stuart, which is not available in my country. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lou, I hope the Aqua Eyes don't smudge or transfer on me too! What colours do you have?_

 
i only have the turquiose one at the moment, but plan on buying a couple more soon - there is a uk site that sells the liners which is good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 expencive but worth it. although i do have a sephora green liner which is waterproof and although it's not entirely waterproof - it does last most of the day on my oiley lids 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 picked that one up in sephora in paris - hubby jokes wherever we go on holiday there must be a sephora ther!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 26, 2010)

Wow, I haven't popped my head in here in eons! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I miss this thread....

Man, I am sooo smitten. My ex never did anything for me really. As much as I lied to myself that he did, he really didn't...I honestly didn't see it until I met this guy & how much I do deserve! 
I have never been with a guy that wants to "cuddle" or lay with you after sex. It makes me melt!
The chemistry we have together is amazing, in all areas! The sex is AMAZING & I can't get enough of it. Honestly it's not because it's a new thing, since I never wanted sex this much with ANY of my previous relationships in the beginning. But DAMN....
He invited me to his hockey game tonight, I am soo excited! & I am not a big fan of hockey, just seeing him and being the supportive dame in the stands makes me smile.
I will take some pictures of him and I tonight!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi Allison! Good to see you here again!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 26, 2010)

hey allison! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i know i have said it before but i am so happy for you and your new guy - you deserve it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i look forward to seeing your pictures! i bet you're a fabulous couple!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks Lou! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am on my way to his place then to his hockey game. I get to be "that" supportive girl in the stands! haha. I am soo looking forward to this whole week.
Hockey, swimming & cuddling tonight. Then, 2 bbqs on Wed & Thursday and who knows what else we will have planned!
I know on Thursday, one of my best girlies is going to meet him and we're gonna swim, bbq & drink. Yea buddy!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 27, 2010)

well have fun all week sweetie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it sounds great - esp the bbq's! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yummy!

i am stressed with work things today - i have to go to HO for testing and things like that which is annoying because i never test well because i get to nervous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope everybody else has a great day though


----------



## Susanne (Jul 27, 2010)

Not really 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had an argument with my mother and another one with my boyfriend (I did not want neither the one nor the other) and feel a bit alone today.

But tomorrow I will meet a friend to watch Grey's Anatomy and Private Practice - this sounds much better.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 27, 2010)

Group hug, bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lou, hope you have less stressful days ahead after the testing!

Susanne, you are still having your vacations right. Enjoy!

Work is annoying for me but luckily I have makeup to distract me. I will get Dare to Wear next weekend!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 27, 2010)

Lou, I hope you become unstressed.. Susanne, I hope you start having a better day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




&To Allison, very happy for you. Nothing more elating than a great relationship 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yesterday I had such a crappy day at work. Everything was going wrong. Today I have far less to do and now I'm bored. Can't I have a middle ground?

I was so busy yesterday I never got on Specktra! So I'm catching up now. It's the only thing saving me from complete and utter boredom


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 27, 2010)

my testing went well so i am happy with that. overall i had an ok time today and not as bad as i thought 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Susanne - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i am so sorry about your mum issues.

all other bimbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 much love to you all! i love chatting to you guys!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 27, 2010)

Just got back from the salon, I had my girl change my hair up a bit. I have extensions again & added deep cherry red! OMG innn loovvee! 
I seem that I can't sit still with my hair! It's nice to have a guy around that likes the change and doesn't mind the extensions and wigs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



His hockey game was fun, they lost! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & He did get mad at the ref for a BS call  & broke his stick over his knee! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Stupid boys, I am glad he didn't hurt himself. He did apologize that I had to see that...
He's coming over tonight, hopefully a motorcycle ride is in order!

Susanne, I love you toots!


----------



## vintageroses (Jul 27, 2010)

Awwws he sounds so cute & nice to you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm glad for you hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Susanne- Hope everything is alright now!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 28, 2010)

Allison your hair sounds great! piccies?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it's sunny and warm here today - whoop!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm lemming a blue n/p now. Never had one although I like them. I have shortlisted Chanel Blue Satin, OPI Ogre the Top Blue or OPI No Room for the Blues. Hope to get them this weekend! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What are your favourite blue np?


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 28, 2010)

I am getting some tonight Lou. I took some but I look like poooo!


----------



## banana1234 (Jul 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Just got back from the salon, I had my girl change my hair up a bit. I have extensions again & added deep cherry red! OMG innn loovvee! 
I seem that I can't sit still with my hair! It's nice to have a guy around that likes the change and doesn't mind the extensions and wigs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




His hockey game was fun, they lost! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & He did get mad at the ref for a BS call  & broke his stick over his knee! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Stupid boys, I am glad he didn't hurt himself. He did apologize that I had to see that...
He's coming over tonight, hopefully a motorcycle ride is in order!

Susanne, I love you toots! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
pics of your new hair please!!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_I'm lemming a blue n/p now. Never had one although I like them. I have shortlisted Chanel Blue Satin, OPI Ogre the Top Blue or OPI No Room for the Blues. Hope to get them this weekend! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What are your favourite blue np?_

 
i really like all the blues from the china glaze bahamian blues collection. it came out a few years ago but you can get the polishes cheap on ebay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 blue isand iced tea is my fave from the bunch!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_pics of your new hair please!!_


----------



## banana1234 (Jul 28, 2010)

very nice! it looks lovely,  does it feel weird to suddenly have longer hair! at least if it grows it grows so slow you barely notice it. i always find it weird when i get a lot chopped off, i reach for my hair and it isn't there anymore


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks, I will take better pics later. Those don't do it justice!
No, not really. I have had them many times before. I am going to try and let my natural hair grow out and this will help me get past that akward grow-out stage!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 29, 2010)

Allison your hair looks hot! love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




today it's my day off work... weird being off on a thursday rather than a tuesday though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 must get on with housework in a moment to get it out of the way!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 29, 2010)

Allison, I love your hair! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I feel a bit better today, more like "Let's do it" and I want to finish my bathroom with the new little furniture today


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Allison, I love your hair! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I feel a bit better today, more like "Let's do it" and I want to finish my bathroom with the new little furniture today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i'm pleased you're feeling more positive today hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and yes we will want pics of your bathroom once that is done too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hee hee! 

i have been filming some tutorials for my youtube channel today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 when i have enough content i shall then tell people about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but it's not ready yet!

i have also done my housework which is good


----------



## vintageroses (Jul 29, 2010)

^^ yays 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 youtube! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm gonna flim my next vid tomorrow or on sat! can't slack off now!been really busy with life & leaving aus for good in a few days time!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 29, 2010)

Where are you moving, vintage?

Your hair looks awesome, Allison!

I've been looking forward to today all week--Dare to Wear & going to spend some quality time with the boy! I can't wait to get off work!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 29, 2010)

I look forward to your videos, Lou!!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 29, 2010)

Eliza i hope you get the chance to do more videos soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and thanks Susanne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sunday will be a day of Specktra and filming me thinks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eek just looked out the window and there are spots of rain - i have my wahsing ouside!!!!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 29, 2010)

We have terrible rain here today...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't like it. But great for working inside.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 29, 2010)

We had serious rain yesterday... Today it's sunny and clear. At least I think it is, I haven't looked outside in a while.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 29, 2010)

there is no rain now... just a weird light shower. got my washing in thank goodness before it got wrecked! but it is looking very dark outside!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 29, 2010)

Its sunny here, not in the triple digits thank god! but I would like it to stay warm at night!! Especially tonight...I am going out with Mike, his friends & one of my besties & I know I will freeze with top I am going to wear! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh well...For the name of beauty! lol
I need your input ladies, how should I do my makeup?


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_




_

 
Allison my dear - you look fabulous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You can wear anything! (or nothin ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm not sure why I forget to come here...I am a founding Bimbo


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_^^ yays 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 youtube! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm gonna flim my next vid tomorrow or on sat! can't slack off now!been really busy with life & leaving aus for good in a few days time!_

 
You are an absolute Doll! This is the first that I've seen your real picture...that is you right


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 29, 2010)

Ahh mommy spy! I know I just started coming back in here, us original girls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love you lots!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Ahh mommy spy! I know I just started coming back in here, us original girls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love you lots! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 








 Aww, I LOVE you too!

I have no idea...guess I just forget


----------



## vintageroses (Jul 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_Where are you moving, vintage?

I've been looking forward to today all week--Dare to Wear & going to spend some quality time with the boy! I can't wait to get off work! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
hey sweetie!I'm moving back to Singapore! bittersweeet feelings! haha but don't worry i'm still be hanging onto specktra~!I'm not gonna be going anywhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 
_ Eliza i hope you get the chance to do more videos soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and thanks Susanne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sunday will be a day of Specktra and filming me thinks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha. yupp me too!oooh sounds good specktra & youtube day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahas i need to have a day like that too!hehes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 
_You are an absolute Doll! This is the first that I've seen your real picture...that is you right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
awwws thanks sweetie! yupp that's me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haven't seen you around in awhile!


----------



## Nicala (Jul 29, 2010)

So, I've been working at Old Navy as a work study worker for nearly a month for the summer and they asked me to work there once I finish completing my hours! So thrilled!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's my first job too, so knowing that all the managers want me to stay is soooooooo exciting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hows everyone?


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 30, 2010)

Great to see you here, elegant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_We have terrible rain here today...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't like it. But great for working inside._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_We had serious rain yesterday... Today it's sunny and clear. At least I think it is, I haven't looked outside in a while._

 





 All this talk about the weather... I have to join in too. It was very hot and sunny yesterday but today, it is raining very heavily and I'm thoroughly drenched. My pair of birkie is soaked and I have to put it under the hand dryer to dry it a little so that it doesn't stink so bad. 

Sorry for being a downer but I have been in a bad mood. Surprisingly, this rain and being soaked all through didn't make my mood any worse. I think it already hit rock bottom.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 30, 2010)

Girls, I will be off town this weekend visiting a friend from university. I will be back online Sunday evening 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a great weekend you all!

On Tuesday I will get my ordered furniture for my living room - I look forward to get it all finished soon!

I could not finish "project bathroom" yesterday, because one piece of the _(how do you say?)_ cupboard under the washing basin was broken and I had to bring it back. I will get the new one soon I hope.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nicala* 

 
_So, I've been working at Old Navy as a work study worker for nearly a month for the summer and they asked me to work there once I finish completing my hours! So thrilled!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's my first job too, so knowing that all the managers want me to stay is soooooooo exciting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hows everyone?_

 
ooohhhh congrats on your first job! that is great news! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Susanne enjoy your weekend! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 we shall miss you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eliza i hope you move goes ok - it must be crazy stressful trying to pack up and movie countries! it's bad enough moving houses in the same village! let alone across the world! 

I'm good today - i have been paid and am going to order some MUFE aqua creams! so excited that i found a site in the uk that stocks them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 although i do also have to pay a £100 water bill which is not so thrilling!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm so glad to be home from work now! Being able to spend some quiet time in front of the computer and tv with no one around my neck is heavenly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lou, which Aqua cream are you getting? I've looked at them several times at the MUFE counter but I can't decide which to get. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Girls, I will be off town this weekend visiting a friend from university. I will be back online Sunday evening 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a great weekend you all!

On Tuesday I will get my ordered furniture for my living room - I look forward to get it all finished soon!

I could not finish "project bathroom" yesterday, because *one piece of the (how do you say?) cupboard under the washing basin* was broken and I had to bring it back. I will get the new one soon I hope._

 
Talk to you again when you come back! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 That's how I'll say it too. Cupboard/cabinet under the sink. Is there a name for it? I hope you can get the new one without much hassle.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nicala* 

 
_So, I've been working at Old Navy as a work study worker for nearly a month for the summer and they asked me to work there once I finish completing my hours! So thrilled!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's my first job too, so knowing that all the managers want me to stay is soooooooo exciting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hows everyone?_

 
I'm happy for you--getting asked to stay, awesome news 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Sorry for being a downer but I have been in a bad mood. Surprisingly, this rain and being soaked all through didn't make my mood any worse. I think it already hit rock bottom. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 





 Hope your day picks up and you have a much better weekend.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Girls, I will be off town this weekend visiting a friend from university. I will be back online Sunday evening 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a great weekend you all!_

 
You too, Susanne! Have a great time with your friend!

I woke up today to see that I'd been paid--my first check at my new job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 I'm going to be going to my CCO for the first time--hopefully this weekend if I can get my sister to go with me, we've been planning this for awhile now--and I'm gonna buy anything and everything I want. Hopefully there's a good selection because if not, I'm heading to my mac store


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi guys!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_I'm so glad to be home from work now! Being able to spend some quiet time in front of the computer and tv with no one around my neck is heavenly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Lou, which Aqua cream are you getting?* I've looked at them several times at the MUFE counter but I can't decide which to get._

 
well i have ordered #19.#20 and#22 but 20 and 22 were out of stock and they emailed me saying they won't be in stock for 2-3 weeks. i have replied asking what they do have in so i can pick different colours perhaps. just annoying though because they should really update the site! not take your money and then 8 hours later say they don't have the items 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and enjoy resting and relaxing sweetie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Hi guys!_

 





 to the bimbo thread hun! long time no see! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and MJ have fun at the cco! let us know what you pick up!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 30, 2010)

T minus 4 hours to see my boy! Motorcycle ride threw windy roads and Mexican food!


----------



## martiangurll (Jul 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_It is glittering? It is senseless? I want it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sign me up as a fellow bimbette


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martiangurll* 

 
_Sign me up as a fellow bimbette_

 





 to the bimbo thread!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_T minus 4 hours to see my boy! Motorcycle ride threw windy roads and Mexican food! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
sounds like a great time hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm at work... bored already! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i need to take lots of money today because the store is behind target 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 stress!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 31, 2010)

^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for you, Lou! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_





 Hope your day picks up and you have a much better weekend.

I woke up today to see that I'd been paid--my first check at my new job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 I'm going to be going to my CCO for the first time--hopefully this weekend if I can get my sister to go with me, we've been planning this for awhile now--*and I'm gonna buy anything and everything I want. *Hopefully there's a good selection because if not, I'm heading to my mac store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love it when I'm able to buy anything I want for makeup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have a great time and tell us about your haul!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Hi guys!_

 
Hi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good to see you here. How are you?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_well i have ordered #19.#20 and#22 but 20 and 22 were out of stock and they emailed me saying they won't be in stock for 2-3 weeks. i have replied asking what they do have in so i can pick different colours perhaps. just annoying though because they should really update the site! not take your money and then 8 hours later say they don't have the items 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and enjoy resting and relaxing sweetie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you. I hope you can get 20 and 22! I see from your fb that you have gotten 3 and 11 instead. Enjoy! Gold and silver are always stunning. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today I went makeup shopping and besides my Chanel fall collection haul, I also came back with two OPIs, Ogre the Top Blue and Jade is the New Black.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Thank you. I hope you can get 20 and 22! I see from your fb that you have gotten 3 and 11 instead. Enjoy! Gold and silver are always stunning. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today I went makeup shopping and besides my Chanel fall collection haul, I also came back with two OPIs, Ogre the Top Blue and Jade is the New Black. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yeah they said that they'd email me when 20 and 22 come back in stock. so i still want them but i said could i get the gold and silver for time being and i'll buy the others when they are available again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




enjoy your Chanel and OPI goodies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  any piccies to tease us with?!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 31, 2010)

Hello dolls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Happy Saturday to you!

Had a awesome night, good ride & good food. We got back to my place early and just "laid" in bed all night! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Got donuts super early this morning...Now I have a pool party to attend to at 2 this afternoon!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Hello dolls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Happy Saturday to you!

Had a awesome night, good ride & good food. We got back to my place early and just "laid" in bed all night! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Got donuts super early this morning...Now I have a pool party to attend to at 2 this afternoon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Allison i want your life! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just for a weekend! donuts and pool parties and an awesome guy - sounds fabulous! and not to mention your killer figure! so if you fancy swapping for a weekend let me know! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol!

this evening me and nick couldn't be bothered to cook so we ordered in a pizza - very naughty! i think tonight we are gonna chill and watch amovie - too tired for anything more exciting than that!

oh at work we were playing a fun game though! it was see how far you could go without making somebody uncomfortable - i drew the line when my assistant manager started to stroke my arm! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Aug 1, 2010)

Sure Lou!


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_yeah they said that they'd email me when 20 and 22 come back in stock. so i still want them but i said could i get the gold and silver for time being and i'll buy the others when they are available again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




enjoy your Chanel and OPI goodies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  any piccies to tease us with?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Here is the pic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Hope you had a great evening, with pizza and movie.

Alison, what a great weekend you have!


----------



## vintageroses (Aug 1, 2010)

Thank Lou! & all you dolls! I'm been really missing in action!!! All the packing & meetups has taken all my time & is making me put on weight! too much good food got to work out when i get back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I made a really random youtube vid today! go see okays! hehes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it was in my car.HAHA

Anyways I'm flying off in a few hours time! I'll talk to you guys in maybe 2 days time! when i get more settled in! 

Till then, have a GREAT sunday sweeties!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Here is the pic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Hope you had a great evening, with pizza and movie.

Alison, what a great weekend you have! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
oh wow! that Chanel blush is beautiful... well all of it is really! such lovely products you picked! enjoy them!

and Eliza i hope you have a safe flight and journey!


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 1, 2010)

^^ Thanks. I just painted my toes with Ogre the top blue, and I can't decide what to paint my fingernails with.


----------



## nunu (Aug 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Here is the pic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Hope you had a great evening, with pizza and movie.

Alison, what a great weekend you have! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Amazing haul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Everything looks lovely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_Thank Lou! & all you dolls! I'm been really missing in action!!! All the packing & meetups has taken all my time & is making me put on weight! too much good food got to work out when i get back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I made a really random youtube vid today! go see okays! hehes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it was in my car.HAHA

Anyways I'm flying off in a few hours time! I'll talk to you guys in maybe 2 days time! when i get more settled in! 

Till then, have a GREAT sunday sweeties! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Have a safe journey Eliza.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_^^ Thanks. I just painted my toes with Ogre the top blue, and I can't decide what to paint my fingernails with.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i think the darker Chanel polish looks stunning!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 1, 2010)

Eliza, awesome haul! Enjoy!

I am back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Let me check what I have missed


----------



## NotteRequiem (Aug 1, 2010)

Excellent haul, Miss QQ!! That quad looks absolutely delish!

So I had to make an exchange at MAC today. I went in last wednesday to buy 3 15 pan palettes, because very soon I'll be pressing all of my pigments. When I got home, I looked at them, and they were -all- blush palettes. Haha, and I didn't get a chance to return them until this morning. Which lead to a last-minute haul.:

Freshwater e/s
Atlantic Blue e/s
Soft Ochre paint pot.

I'm on a no-buy till VV. I _swear_.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 1, 2010)

freshwater shadow is beautiful! so i really hope you enjoy it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Susanne how was your weekend? good i hope!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 1, 2010)

I had a great weekend! We had a barbecue Saturday with 20 people - it was fun to talk and just enjoy ourselves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You need a time out like that from time to time.


----------



## nunu (Aug 1, 2010)

Welcome Back Susanne!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 2, 2010)

argh! i have lots of boring paperwork to do today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as well as lots of daily tasks to complete. but usually i would have 3 staff in today but it's just two of us so i know it's going to be hard to get things sorted!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 2, 2010)

Lou!

I just came back from my counter with my Dare To Wear goodies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love this collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I bought a new cardigan for fall. (Well, not that I don't own any cardigans, but.....)

I will prepare my living room for the new furniture tomorrow - I look forward to get my things newly organized and decorated soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a great new week you all! I want to see Eclipse at the movies on Thursday.


----------



## vintageroses (Aug 2, 2010)

urgh double post! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahas


----------



## vintageroses (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm back! have been packing for like literally the entire day! & i am truly amazed by the amount of makeup I have! I should stop buying makeup!

Oh no Lou! You'll be fine!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_I'm back! have been packing for like literally the entire day! & i am truly amazed by the amount of makeup I have! I should stop buying makeup!

Oh no Lou! You'll be fine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
you can never have enough make up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hee hee!

and thanks guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i have done alot of my tasks for the day, but i think i'm getting a virus or something because i don't feel very well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i have a day off tommorow so i shall relax.... although must make sure i am dressed at all times because the window cleaner will be coming!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 2, 2010)

Hope you don't get sick, Lou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm having a kind of crappy Monday but I'm trying to psych myself out of my bad mood. There's really no reason for it, except instead of coming to work I wanted to stay in bed with the boy.

I still need to post my cco haul--I went on Saturday and while they didn't have as much stuff as I was imagining (I went a little overboard w/my imagination 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) I did get a lot of stuff and had a great time shopping!! I also got some new clothes. Awesome way to spend my first paycheck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yesterday I took my boyfriend out to breakfast. It's so great to have money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now if only I could fast forward the rest of my Monday...


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 2, 2010)

^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Fast forward the work week, so we reach the weekend please! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I took a day off work today so my Monday is good! I watched Inception and there are many polished, well-suited men to drool on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i think the darker Chanel polish looks stunning! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I painted my fingernails with OPI Parlezvous-OPI in the end, which is almost like the dark Chanel polish. I bought the OPI two months ago but didn't wear it until now. 

I hope you have a good rest! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I had a great weekend! We had a barbecue Saturday with 20 people - it was fun to talk and just enjoy ourselves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*You need a time out like that from time to time.*_

 





 Glad you had a great weekend! 

I need some time out too.


----------



## vintageroses (Aug 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_you can never have enough make up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hee hee!

and thanks guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i have done alot of my tasks for the day, but i think i'm getting a virus or something because i don't feel very well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i have a day off tommorow so i shall relax.... although must make sure i am dressed at all times because the window cleaner will be coming! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha thanks Lou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahas my room doesn't seem to agree with us on that. hahas.awws. I hope you don't fall sick! rest more please! & drink heaps of water! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 
_I'm having a kind of crappy Monday but I'm trying to psych myself out of my bad mood. There's really no reason for it, except instead of coming to work I wanted to stay in bed with the boy.

I still need to post my cco haul--I went on Saturday and while they didn't have as much stuff as I was imagining (I went a little overboard w/my imagination 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) I did get a lot of stuff and had a great time shopping!! I also got some new clothes. Awesome way to spend my first paycheck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yesterday I took my boyfriend out to breakfast. It's so great to have money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now if only I could fast forward the rest of my Monday..._

 
Yes please HAUL POST 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 aww! I can't wait to get a job too!


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 3, 2010)

^^ That's the main point of getting a job - for the money! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I need to save more strictly now, in case of rainy weather, you know, like I lose my job or something.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 3, 2010)

well i am feeling much better today after a good nights sleep and relaxing bath. i have done all the housework so i can now chill and relax for the rest of the day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i shall watch true blood and also some gossip girl! i have got so addicted to that show!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 3, 2010)

Lou, I am glad you are feeling better! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sleep and a relaxing bath are awesome.

I am sitting here at home waiting for my furniture to be brought. 
(Waiting is not one of my strengths 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Susanne (Aug 3, 2010)

I just thought.... watch TV while waiting.... but the TV is not plugged at the moment, of course. And I still haven't bought the one for my bedroom.






Ok, should I go on reading Braking Down?

*I will get a headache*

Sorry!!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 3, 2010)

Susanne waiting is not one of my strong points either! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 has it been delivered yet? or are you still waiting?

i have just ordered my dare to wear goodies from the mac site! yayness! now i have to do what i am no good at... waiting for it to be delivered!


----------



## nunu (Aug 3, 2010)

Lou i am not feeling too good today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think i'm ill. I'm glad you're feeling much better.

Eliza; glad you're back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Susanne: Enjoy breaking down! I can't wait for the film.

I added 3 dare to wear lipglasses in my bag, then i chickened out and emptied my basket


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Lou i am not feeling too good today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think i'm ill. I'm glad you're feeling much better.

Eliza; glad you're back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Susanne: Enjoy breaking down! I can't wait for the film.

I added 3 dare to wear lipglasses in my bag, then i chickened out and emptied my basket 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 i hope that you feel better soon sweetie. perhaps there is a 24 hour thing going around?

i only got 2 of the glosses.... wanted more but i just can't afford it!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 3, 2010)

Yay, it has been delivered now!! I really, really like it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am glad and relieved it all went well.

Let me organize my stuff before I will share pics with you!


----------



## nunu (Aug 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_





 i hope that you feel better soon sweetie. perhaps there is a 24 hour thing going around?

i only got 2 of the glosses.... wanted more but i just can't afford it!_

 
I do hope its a 24 hour thing although i doubt it. I met a friend yesterday she had the same symptoms so i might have caught it from her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Yay, it has been delivered now!! I really, really like it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am glad and relieved it all went well.

Let me organize my stuff before I will share pics with you!_

 
Yay i can't wait for pics!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 3, 2010)

well make sure you try and relax and not stress to much so you can recover quickly hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and Susanne i am excited to see your pictures!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 3, 2010)

Nora, feel better soon!


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 3, 2010)

Yeah, Nora, get well soon! Rest well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hi Susanne, I'm looking forward to see your pics too. 

Lou, glad that you feel better. Hope you have a nice and relaxing day.

I saw Dare to Wear yesterday. It was launched only at one counter, but it's not the usual counter that I buy from. I will wait for it to be launched there and I'll get Going Bananas! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The lipglasses feel very sticky so I'll pass.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 3, 2010)

going bananas is an awesome shadow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you'll love it! you should use it with teal pigment if you have that! it's great!


----------



## vintageroses (Aug 3, 2010)

Nora : Get better hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Everyone else : I'm so not looking at swatches trying to control myself! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm doing quite well so far! yays me! hehes.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Aug 3, 2010)

Glad your feeling better Lou! & Nora I hope you do feel better soon hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cooking for the boy tonight! Ribeye & Gorgonzola blue cheese sandwiches on Ciabatta bread with corn & tater salad! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh and some tasty deserts!
Crappy thing is my period came today, UGH! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I promise I will post pictures tomorrow morning!

We are going to the Deftones concert this Sunday, my treat to him! I was kinda bummed that Tool wasn't his thing...I had amazing front row tickets for that show last month, would've been awesome. But I still had fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So this Deftones show will make up for that! At least he likes them, lol!

I can't freaking wait to go to Monterey, CA with him on the 21st & 22nd of this month. He got a hotel that's right on the beach with an AMAZING view of the ocean! I have a membership to the Aquarium there so that'll be a fun filled day & he's taking me to a nice dinner! He's soo awesome to me, I can just melt! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



There will be MANY pictures of that weekend


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 3, 2010)

Mmm that sounds like a yummy dinner.

I had to laugh though... At what this sounds like:

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Crappy thing is my period came today, UGH! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I promise I will post pictures tomorrow morning!_

 
Hehehe, sorry but I had to


----------



## clslvr6spd (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm not THAT graphic...


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_Mmm that sounds like a yummy dinner.

I had to laugh though... At what this sounds like:



Hehehe, sorry but I had to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
lol!!! if you hadn't of done it i would have! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sorry Allison! you made that too easy!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 4, 2010)

Good morning, Bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have a great day!


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 4, 2010)

i didnt even notice allison! i always find my period comes at the worst time

but there never really is a 'good' time to have one i find

the hotel on the beach sounds gorgeous, hope you have a good time, and glad your new fella is treating you well


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Good morning, Bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have a great day!_

 
Hello! It's past 9pm now here so good evening!

The sky was threatening to rain all day but it didn't. Hope everyone is having a good Wednesday too. Thursday will soon be over and then it's Friday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Any plans for the weekend? Lou, I know you work on weekends so I hope you have fun or good rest on your off days!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Aug 4, 2010)

You girls are funny! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aww look at the cute couple!


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 4, 2010)

oh  bimbos, i just had the biggest mac-cident! i was depotting my e/s ready for my dare to wear depotting session when i get my goodies tomorrow, and i was using nailvarnish remover to get the glue off the back of the pots after i depotted them with my hair straighteners, and lo and behold i spilled my nail varnish remover all over my purple pallette, it only got on purple haze, and it broke apart, but the nail varnish remover totally disintegrated the hinges on my mac palette. ARGH! I got a splash on stylin' from hello kitty and creme de violet, but they are okay.

i've repressed purple haze, but i dont have any alcohol to do it with, do you reckon cos the nail varnish remover is more or less alcohol it will just evaporate? will it damage my eyes if i try to use it again? i'm so glad it wasnt one of my most favourite e/s.


----------



## Susanne (Aug 4, 2010)

^^^^ Oh no!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am sorry!

I know why I can't depot all my single e/s.... I would go crazy if I broked one or something else!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 4, 2010)

It is Wednesday evening: Time for Grey's Anatomy and Private Practice here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





We are always so behind the US dates, but who cares


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 4, 2010)

grey's anatomy i love,i havent seen private practice though


----------



## Susanne (Aug 4, 2010)

I love Private Practice!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_i didnt even notice allison! i always find my period comes at the worst time

*but there never really is a 'good' time to have one i find*

the hotel on the beach sounds gorgeous, hope you have a good time, and glad your new fella is treating you well_

 
yeah there is never a good time for periods 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i'm sorry about your mac accident 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i can't believe your remover actually melted the hinges of the palette! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Hello! It's past 9pm now here so good evening!

The sky was threatening to rain all day but it didn't. Hope everyone is having a good Wednesday too. Thursday will soon be over and then it's Friday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Any plans for the weekend? Lou, I know you work on weekends so I hope you have fun or good rest on your off days!_

 





 thanks hun! well on sunday me and nick will go to the cinema and out for a meal. not sure what we are going to see and eat though! i hope you have an awesome weekend! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i ordered my iphone4 today so it will arrive in the morning! so cool! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and today i got my MUFE aqua creams wich are fabulous! they don't budge at all on my hand so will try the gold one on my eye in the morning! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i also got my zoya polishes which are pretty... so it was a happy day today!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_You girls are funny! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aww look at the cute couple! 



_

 
Aww! I love how much you are into your guy, always makes me smile when you talk about him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_oh  bimbos, i just had the biggest mac-cident! i was depotting my e/s ready for my dare to wear depotting session when i get my goodies tomorrow, and i was using nailvarnish remover to get the glue off the back of the pots after i depotted them with my hair straighteners, and lo and behold i spilled my nail varnish remover all over my purple pallette, it only got on purple haze, and it broke apart, but the nail varnish remover totally disintegrated the hinges on my mac palette. ARGH! I got a splash on stylin' from hello kitty and creme de violet, but they are okay. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Oh no! Hope you can still use it. I don't know anything about whether or not it would be eye-safe after that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_





 thanks hun! well on sunday me and nick will go to the cinema and out for a meal. not sure what we are going to see and eat though! i hope you have an awesome weekend! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i ordered my iphone4 today so it will arrive in the morning! so cool! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and today i got my MUFE aqua creams wich are fabulous! they don't budge at all on my hand so will try the gold one on my eye in the morning! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i also got my zoya polishes which are pretty... so it was a happy day today!_

 
Hope you and Nick enjoy your date 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm feeling more and more that I need an iPhone. Mostly because of all the hype. Though I've been reading in the paper that this new "Android" phone is really kick ass. However, I'm an Apple girl and I think the iPhones are pretty so I think if I get a smartphone, I'll probably be going the iPhone route.


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_






 Oh no! Hope you can still use it. I don't know anything about whether or not it would be eye-safe after that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
i think i will test it on my neck first, and then face. and then see if i get any reactions, it isnt one i use, i might just chuck it, i'll see what happens to it


----------



## vintageroses (Aug 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_i think i will test it on my neck first, and then face. and then see if i get any reactions, it isnt one i use, i might just chuck it, i'll see what happens to it_

 
Oh no! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll keep my fingers crossed for you hun!


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_oh bimbos, i just had the biggest mac-cident! i was depotting my e/s ready for my dare to wear depotting session when i get my goodies tomorrow, and i was using nailvarnish remover to get the glue off the back of the pots after i depotted them with my hair straighteners, and lo and behold i spilled my nail varnish remover all over my purple pallette, it only got on purple haze, and it broke apart, but the nail varnish remover totally disintegrated the hinges on my mac palette. ARGH! I got a splash on stylin' from hello kitty and creme de violet, but they are okay.

i've repressed purple haze, but i dont have any alcohol to do it with, do you reckon cos the nail varnish remover is more or less alcohol it will just evaporate? will it damage my eyes if i try to use it again? i'm so glad it wasnt one of my most favourite e/s. 




_

 
Sorry to hear that! I've never tried depotting before because I'm clumpsy and I have to get the equipments/solutions ready. Yes, I think you should test it out first. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_It is Wednesday evening: Time for Grey's Anatomy and Private Practice here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We are always so behind the US dates, but who cares 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Enjoy! Wednesday evenings are Glee time for me, and I'm behind the US episodes too. But now I have viewed the entire first season. I love Glee!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 5, 2010)

Glee is awesome! and i'm looking forward to the second season! there will be a britney spears episode!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love britney! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm at work, not doing paperwork 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but am excited because my mac goodies and iphone4 arrive today!

oh and LittleMaryJane my work friend has an android phone - htc desire and it is brilliant! but i wanted the iphone because it means i can now sell my ipod touch. if i had the desire i would have to have both my touch and the phone.


----------



## Susanne (Aug 5, 2010)

Lou, I am excited you will get your orders today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think next week could be time for my Speedy bag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I plan to make a trip at the end of next week to the town where the LV store is.

I hope you all are feeling good today! Tonight will be Eclipse time


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 5, 2010)

Can't wait to hear about your iPhone 4, Lou! I haven't decided if I want it yet. I'm still using 3GS. Yes, Glee season 2 cannot come sooner! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Susanne, this is so exciting! I believe I'll be drooling at the pics of your speedy.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Lou, I am excited you will get your orders today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think next week could be time for my Speedy bag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I plan to make a trip at the end of next week to the town where the LV store is.

I hope you all are feeling good today! Tonight will be Eclipse time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
well the delivery guy came with my iphone4 and mac stuff! i didn't knwo which to open first... but i chose mac! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the guys at work laughed that i was the only person in the world to be more excited about make up than an iphone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hee hee! the dare to wear glosses are amazing... i think i prefer them to dazzleglasses!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and Susanne i am so excited for you to get your speedy! sadly due to commission.. or lack of it, i am going to get it for Christmas instead. or perhaps if i get enough brithday money i shall get it then.


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 5, 2010)

I would open makeup first, though I love them all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Even if you can only get it later, when you get your dream bag, it will be just as sweet!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Aug 5, 2010)

I love my Android 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just had to put that out there!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 5, 2010)

Lou, I'm jealous. Mac and Mac on the same day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got an email today saying that my diploma finally shipped and I'll be getting it in about a week. I got pretty excited.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_Lou, I'm jealous. Mac and Mac on the same day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got an email today saying that my diploma finally shipped and I'll be getting it in about a week. I got pretty excited. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
congratulations sweetie! that is great news! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 i'm not surprised you were excited! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i love my iphone! i was playing with it for most of last night and filming the kitties 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm such a crazy cat lady! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 of all the cool things you can do with one, i make videos of my cats! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i hope everybody is set to have an awesome weekend!


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 6, 2010)

Thank you, Lou! I have a long weekend as Monday is a holiday (my country's birthday). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy your iPhone! Is the reception good? I heard that there are some issues about reception from the US. Do you like to play some games? Download Mega Jump from Apps, it's free at the moment. Go search at apps.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Thank you, Lou! I have a long weekend as Monday is a holiday (my country's birthday). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy your iPhone! Is the reception good? I heard that there are some issues about reception from the US. Do you like to play some games? Download Mega Jump from Apps, it's free at the moment. Go search at apps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
well make the most out of your countries birthday! and i have not yet had reception issues. however apparently it's only if you hold the iphone in your left hand, which i wouldn't do because my left ear is deaf!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_I got an email today saying that my diploma finally shipped and I'll be getting it in about a week. I got pretty excited. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
Congrats!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I made friends with my new Ipod Nano - I love it now


----------



## vintageroses (Aug 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Thank you, Lou! I have a long weekend as Monday is a holiday (my country's birthday). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy your iPhone! Is the reception good? I heard that there are some issues about reception from the US. Do you like to play some games? Download Mega Jump from Apps, it's free at the moment. Go search at apps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hehes yes national day is the best


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_well make the most out of your countries birthday! and i have not yet had reception issues. however apparently it's only if you hold the iphone in your left hand, which i wouldn't do because my left ear is deaf! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I didn't know that! Why is it only with the left? I hold with my left hand and use my left ear! I hear clearer with my left side. 

I'm sorry to hear that, Lou, did you have an accident? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_Lou, I'm jealous. Mac and Mac on the same day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got an email today saying that my diploma finally shipped and I'll be getting it in about a week. I got pretty excited. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
Congrats!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_I didn't know that! Why is it only with the left? I hold with my left hand and use my left ear! I hear clearer with my left side. 

I'm sorry to hear that, Lou, did you have an accident? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Congrats! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
it's kinda s crappy story really, me and nick had a break when we were younger and i got envolved with a guy who was abusive. once when he battered me it went too far and damaged my ear so now i will never hear in it again. basically the bone that is meant to vibrate doesn't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but that was about 4-5 years ago now so i'm not bitter or blame myself anymore. i just get on with it really. the only time it's a problem is when we're in a club and i can't hear people unless they shout into my good ear!

Happy saturday everybody! tonight after work i have to go to a customer house to set up their pc that they bought off me yesterday which i could do without. but at the moment i will do anything for a sale!


----------



## vintageroses (Aug 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_it's kinda s crappy story really, me and nick had a break when we were younger and i got envolved with a guy who was abusive. once when he battered me it went too far and damaged my ear so now i will never hear in it again. basically the bone that is meant to vibrate doesn't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but that was about 4-5 years ago now so i'm not bitter or blame myself anymore. i just get on with it really. the only time it's a problem is when we're in a club and i can't hear people unless they shout into my good ear!

Happy saturday everybody! tonight after work i have to go to a customer house to set up their pc that they bought off me yesterday which i could do without. but at the moment i will do anything for a sale! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh no! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Stupid guy!booo! Good thing we have 2 ears! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Happy Saturday hun!I'm so tempted to cave in & get some NARS blushes! STOP ME! haha


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 7, 2010)

ooohh nars blushers are very pretty! i only have the one in orgasm though because they are quite expencive


----------



## Susanne (Aug 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_ooohh nars blushers are very pretty! i only have the one in orgasm though because they are quite expencive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





I will get Orgasm soon, my first NARS blush. I look forward to it!


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_Oh no! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Stupid guy!booo! Good thing we have 2 ears! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Happy Saturday hun!I'm so tempted to cave in & get some NARS blushes! STOP ME! haha_

 
Which did you pick or are getting? I agree with Lou, they are expensive. My friend is going overseas and will help me pick up some Nars! I plan to get a blush, Deep Throat, a duo, a lip pencil and lip gloss, Turkish Delight. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lou, glad that you ended the abusive relationship and you are so strong to have moved on quickly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope you get the finish setting up the pc quickly and smoothly!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks for the congrats, girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So glad you got out of that relationship, Lou and now you're happily married to a great guy (or at least he sounds like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

I'm so happy it's Saturday. I still haven't quite figured out when I get paid and I was going to maybe go to my fss today for a pallet or two and probably other goodies but... I might not be able to do that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ah well, it's still the weekend and that's awesome


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 7, 2010)

I took some time to clean my dressing table today and have some pics to share! It looks quite neat but in reality, it is just a bit messier because it is also my working table. Which means that I put my laptop on it when I'm using it, and also I put my glasses, medicine, mails, etc there too. But I'm always making an effect to tidy it because it is my favourite furniture! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The stool came with the table, but I put it at another corner of my room and sit at the dressing table with a chair with back from Ikea. I need back support. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








The blue round holder is where I keep my eye & lip pencils, shadesticks, some lip glosses and concealer. The three-tier storage box is where I keep my lipsticks, my e/s singles and some e/s palettes (I ran out of space in the table's drawers).





I put lipglosses in the ferroro rocher box because it is transparent and the glosses look so pretty inside. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I'm thinking of changing to a better storage system. The purple box is where I keep my brushes. The box is very pretty, it is for mooncakes (which we eat/gift to others during Mid-Autumn festive).


----------



## vintageroses (Aug 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_ooohh nars blushers are very pretty! i only have the one in orgasm though because they are quite expencive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hehes I have that too! yeah they are expensive esp in Singapore! :O so i get them online! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do you want the site? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 
_





I will get Orgasm soon, my first NARS blush. I look forward to it!_

 
Hehe you should hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's so universal! I use it more of a highlighter though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 
_Which did you pick or are getting? I agree with Lou, they are expensive. My friend is going overseas and will help me pick up some Nars! I plan to get a blush, Deep Throat, a duo, a lip pencil and lip gloss, Turkish Delight. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ME TOO! I want deep throat too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe cactus flower too! I've got to go to the store & swatch them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm staying away from glosses else Turkish Delight would be def on my list!
OMG your makeup area is GORGEOUS HUN! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm setting mine up & i'm excited! hehes


I've just followed you on twitter LittleMaryJane


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 7, 2010)

I like your set up, Miss QQ. I like how much table top space you have. I want something like that when I go to buy my dressing table--right now living at home I don't have the space for another chair in here let alone anything else.

Your pics reminded me to post my cco haul FINALLY durr. I'll do that in a sec.


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 7, 2010)

^^ Can't wait to see your pics! Thanks! I picked a dressing table with large space because I need to put my laptop there. I don't have space for another desk in my room.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_Hehes I have that too! yeah they are expensive esp in Singapore! :O so i get them online! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do you want the site? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





ME TOO! I want deep throat too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe cactus flower too! I've got to go to the store & swatch them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm staying away from glosses else Turkish Delight would be def on my list!
OMG your makeup area is GORGEOUS HUN! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm setting mine up & i'm excited! hehes_

 
Which site do you buy Nars from? Where do you swatch them? I don't know Nars is available here in store. Thanks, hope you can share the pics with us when you have set up yours!


----------



## vintageroses (Aug 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Which site do you buy Nars from? Where do you swatch them? I don't know Nars is available here in store. Thanks, hope you can share the pics with us when you have set up yours!_

 
This site is good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


NARS it's free shipping if you live in the US or $8 worldwide!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This site is pretty good too brigettesboutique but there is no NARS product now!

haha I sure will! might take a few months because I've not even decided what I want to do. I found something i LOVE but it's out of stock! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I swatch it in store at Sephora, but NARS has a pretty good online swatch too! you can check that out!


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks! Our local Sephora has no Nars, right?


----------



## vintageroses (Aug 7, 2010)

^^ OMG NO? CRAPPP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahah I thought we had! I haven't been to sephora yet you know! yikes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 OMG we should totally shop tog some day! <3


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 7, 2010)

I just added you back on Twitter, vintage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Looking at my cco photo it looks like a tiny haul haha but at the time I kept giving them stuff to set aside for me it felt like I was buying up everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









(sorta) Clockwise starting from the Fafi Quad:
Fafi Quad 2
Antique Green piggie
Steel Blue piggie
Reflects Rust piggie
131 Brush
Refined MSF (tried this yesterday, my first MSF and LOVED it)
One-Off e/s
Aquadisiac e/s
Love Lace e/s
Riveting lippie
Made with Love lippie
1N
Metal Mavin
Flourish
The holiday brush set w/bag





I had so much fun picking out my stuff and since I had just gotten paid (for the first time w/my new job) I got to get everything I wanted there!

& for the hell of it, here's a picture of my baby girl, Cinderella:


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 7, 2010)

^^ She's beautiful! And you have a lovely haul! Isn't it awesome to buy everything we want. Enjoy your new goodies!


----------



## vintageroses (Aug 7, 2010)

yays! i accepted! awesome haul sweetie!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Aug 7, 2010)

I am sooo stressed! I HATE MOVING!!!! I feel like nothing is done. All my guy friends are going to be pissed because it looks I have done nothing! omg....
I just need them to move my big stuff & whatever I have packed now.
I have so much junk that I need to go through, thank god I have 'til Wednesday, but shit...someone shoot me...

I did change my hair again!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 8, 2010)

Jen, your dog is lovely!

Allison, awesome new hair!

Bimbos, I am becoming old.....

I got a lumbago yesterday, I still have terrible backpain today and can hardly move myself....


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





I will get Orgasm soon, my first NARS blush. I look forward to it!_

 
enjoy it when you do! it's a lovely every day colour!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_Thanks for the congrats, girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So glad you got out of that relationship, Lou and now you're happily married to a great guy (or at least he sounds like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

I'm so happy it's Saturday. I still haven't quite figured out when I get paid and I was going to maybe go to my fss today for a pallet or two and probably other goodies but... I might not be able to do that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ah well, it's still the weekend and that's awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yes nick is a wonderful guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm very happy!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Jen, your dog is lovely!

Allison, awesome new hair!

Bimbos, I am becoming old.....

I got a lumbago yesterday, I still have terrible backpain today and can hardly move myself.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
oh dear! what have you done to make your back hurt? were you moving your furniture around on your own? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MissQQ your set up is beautiful! what a lovely dresser! and i think the glosses in the choc box looks really good and is a great idea! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and LittleMJ your haul is freaking awesome!!! you got some wonderful things and your baby Cinderella is such a cutie!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_ 
oh dear! what have you done to make your back hurt? were you moving your furniture around on your own? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




_

 
*whispers* No. I wanted to pick up a sock from the ground..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I feel a bit silly now.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_*whispers* No. I wanted to pick up a sock from the ground..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I feel a bit silly now._

 
oh dear! one of the guys at work did his back in when bending over in the shower to pick up some shampoo.... happens to the best of us!


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 8, 2010)

Susanne, hope you get well soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yeah, don't worry, it happens to all of us too. 

Allison, your new hair is hot!

Thanks, Lou. I love admiring my lip glosses in the transparent box.


----------



## vintageroses (Aug 8, 2010)

Take care Susanne!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 8, 2010)

Allison your hair looks super sexy!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 8, 2010)

Hope your back feels better, Susanne! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have chronic back pain and it just sucks! 

I'm waiting on Allen (my bf) to get up so we can go get some food! I'm starving. I tried to get him up but he wanted more time to sleep so I'm distracting myself with a giant cup of coffee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and some Specktra.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_Hope your back feels better, Susanne! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have chronic back pain and it just sucks! 

I'm waiting on Allen (my bf) to get up so we can go get some food! I'm starving. I tried to get him up but he wanted more time to sleep so I'm distracting myself with a giant cup of coffee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and some Specktra._

 
specktra is a great way to distract yourself from food! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but equally i think i'd end up going out for food without nick is he insisted on staying in bed or whatever! i have little patience! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and am greedy too! lol!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 9, 2010)

Third day of backpain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have planned a shopping trip for Saturday (Speedy bag, Lush, MAC,...) so I must feel better soon!!

I hope you all are well.


----------



## nunu (Aug 9, 2010)

Susanne, i am so sorry. I hope the pain goes away


----------



## vintageroses (Aug 9, 2010)

Lush & Mac will make you feel better Susanne! I promise


----------



## Susanne (Aug 9, 2010)

I found out during the last days that sitting is the position that causes the least pain - so I will go to the movies tonight watching Eclipse for another time


----------



## InspiredBlue (Aug 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Third day of backpain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have planned a shopping trip for Saturday (Speedy bag, Lush, MAC,...) so I must feel better soon!!

I hope you all are well._

 
I hope it goes away. A warm bath with some nice Lush stuff might help


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 9, 2010)

Susanne i hope your back pain goes away very quickly. it must be very uncomfortable for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And i hope you manage to go shopping on saturday! i'm so excited that you are getting the speedy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 something to look forward to and stay positive about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my day at work kinda sucked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but not much i could do about it. my area manager was kinda mean to me today but the store performed badly last week - so although he was mean i can see what he was saying. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and what makes it worse is that nick is working 12 hour days at the moment so i have an empty house all evening. he won't arrive home until bedtime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 boo! although poor him as well because that is alot of hours of work to do - he is very dedicated.

Oh and next week on my day off i have a dr's appointment in the morning for some blood tests and then i have to go to work because another manager is in trouble and is having a disicplinery hearing and i have to sit in and make sure everything is fair.


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 9, 2010)

Susane,





My heart goes out to you.  I've been dealing with back pain since last 

October and have had several re-occurances these past several months.

Get some rest and take care of yourself!

I hope you feel better soon!

Nat

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Third day of backpain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have planned a shopping trip for Saturday (Speedy bag, Lush, MAC,...) so I must feel better soon!!

I hope you all are well._


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 9, 2010)

get well soon susanne


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 9, 2010)

Jen,

If you haven't already will you list everything in the photo?

I luv looking at people's hauls!!!

Thanks.

Nat

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_Mmmm Saturday. I slept in a little bit today. 

Then I got up and looked at all my newest stuff. Haha... Set it up so I could take a haul pic for my journal.




_


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 9, 2010)

Sorry you didn't have a good day, Lou. Hopefully tomorrow will be better.

My day actually flew by for once--I had actual work to do almost all day. Then I just watched General Hospital (a guilty pleasure!!) to pass the rest of the time by--now just waiting to leave to catch my bus.

Again, I'm starving! Haha. Going to the Allen's right after work. He made us some pizza the other night (sooo good) and I'm going to save myself some money and go eat at his place. "Honey, I'm here and I'm hungry--get out of my way!"


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 9, 2010)

Sure, Nat... 

Clockwise from bottom in that pic:
Lucky Green e/s
Touch of Sunshine MB
Navy Stain liner
2 MUFE Aqua Creams (sorry at work, don't know #s offhand)
Jazzed lipstick
Blue Brown Pigment
Military nail polish
Boys Go Crazy
Naughty You lippie
Infused with Glam lippie
Hot Sass lippie

&In the middle:
Haute & Naughty Mascara
I. Want. Candy.
On the Scene Cremesheen


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 9, 2010)

Too funny!

I saw Toy Story 3 this weekend too!

It was great and I needed the laughs!

Nat




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_your room is beautiful Susanne! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




today i saw toy story 3 at the cinema (in 2d) and it was awesome! really cute and there was a Totoro in it which was super cool (to me anyways!)_


----------



## nunu (Aug 9, 2010)

Lou


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 9, 2010)

Jen,

Thanx!

I picked up Lucky Green too!

I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 greens and am trying to add more to my repetoire.

Thanks again.

BTW, how do u like Jazzed?  I luv it!

Nat

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_Sure, Nat... 

Clockwise from bottom in that pic:
Lucky Green e/s
Touch of Sunshine MB
Navy Stain liner
2 MUFE Aqua Creams (sorry at work, don't know #s offhand)
Jazzed lipstick
Blue Brown Pigment
Military nail polish
Boys Go Crazy
Naughty You lippie
Infused with Glam lippie
Hot Sass lippie

&In the middle:
Haute & Naughty Mascara
I. Want. Candy.
On the Scene Cremesheen




_


----------



## Susanne (Aug 10, 2010)

Lou, I hope you have a better day today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I do feel better this morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am on the right way with my back I guess. Thanks for all your good wishes!!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fiberluver* 

 
_Too funny!

I saw Toy Story 3 this weekend too!

It was great and I needed the laughs!

Nat



_

 
yeah it was very funny, but pretty sad in places too! i was surprised at that! but overall freaking awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Lou, I hope you have a better day today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I do feel better this morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am on the right way with my back I guess. Thanks for all your good wishes!!_

 
thanks hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i am going to stay positive today and make another list of all that needs to be done so everything is sorted.  and i'm pleased your back is a little better! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that is great news!


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I found out during the last days that sitting is the position that causes the least pain - so I will go to the movies tonight watching Eclipse for another time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Glad to hear you are better! Hope you feel good as new soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That is true, I have frequent back pains, though nothing very serious yet, and sitting is the best. Standing and walking, especially carrying things, are very bad. And lying down hurts too! 

Lou, hope your office's troubles melt away soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm back in office after Monday's holiday. Well, another week to go through again, and I have to work this Saturday as well. My TV set broke down finally, after months of buzzing sounds and flashes of light. I'm thinking of getting a Sony tv, so Lou, anything to recommend? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Are all TVs LCDs or plasma now and which is better?

I bought Going Bananas and I'm wearing it today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also b2m for the first time and got Syrup lipstick! It was the first mac lipstick I wanted two years ago, but it was out of stock then. I didn't go back to pick it up because I was caught up with all the LE products! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Another good news for me is that I am going on a cruise end of September! It will be for 4 days, to beaches in my neighbouring countries, Phuket and Langkawi! I really want some fun but relaxing time!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 10, 2010)

Going Bananas is awesome!!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_I'm back in office after Monday's holiday. Well, another week to go through again, and I have to work this Saturday as well. My TV set broke down finally, after months of buzzing sounds and flashes of light. I'm thinking of getting a Sony tv, so Lou, anything to recommend? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Are all TVs LCDs or plasma now and which is better?

Another good news for me is that I am going on a cruise end of September! It will be for 4 days, to beaches in my neighbouring countries, Phuket and Langkawi! I really want some fun but relaxing time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
cruises are awesome! that is fantastic news!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 very luxourious too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




all sony tv sets are lcd. it's mainly panasonic who do plasma now. generally though lcd is much better these days and last many more years than a plasma 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as for a sony tv i reccomend i personally really like the EX503 model which comes in 32'',37'',40'',46'' and 55'' size 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 great all rounder tv set. there are more expencive ones (i love the HX703) but you are paying alot extra because they look nicer because they have a glass frame rather than the usual plastic lcd screen. there are other differences, but for the average person not at all needed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just let me know if you have any questions


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks, Lou! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Are all Sony tvs called Bravia? I'm doing searches on the two models you mentioned, however I can't find much on EX503  but I'll go on searching. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I agree, I don't want to spend much more for a glass frame. 

Oh, I thought my cruise was confirmed but now there are some issues. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Aug 10, 2010)

I've decided that the next tv we buy, I want it to be white. I like white walls and light furniture, so having a big black tv on the wall isn't really that pretty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 An easy way to get my boyfriend on board is telling him that we can get a bigger one while we are at it.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Thanks, Lou! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Are all Sony tvs called Bravia? I'm doing searches on the two models you mentioned, however I can't find much on EX503  but I'll go on searching. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I agree, I don't want to spend much more for a glass frame. 

Oh, I thought my cruise was confirmed but now there are some issues. Keeping my fingers crossed!_

 
]
hhhmm try typing KDL before the model number of the tv 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hopefully it should come up then! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and yes they are all called Bravias - that is because that is the name of the computer engine within the tv that makes up the picture! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hanna i think white tv sets look lovely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sadly sony dont make any anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 me and nick shall be getting a new one for our living room for christmas. i want a 46'' one but sadly i have to pay extra for the glass front because that way it will be dylan proof!


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 10, 2010)

Dylan proof! 46" is big too! So you are getting HX703? It sure will look very good! I actually like the glass frame, just like my macbook 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but I will have to consider the price. Not sure how big I want it to be too. My living room is about 4m long. The lcd can be hang on the wall or be standing, right?


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fiberluver* 

 
_BTW, how do u like Jazzed?  I luv it!_

 
I'm saving Jazzed as a backup for Ever Hip. I looooove EH and didn't back it up so Jazzed will stay in its box until I'm ready for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today has probably been the worst day of work so far since I started. I'm blowing things out of proportion (I do that. Often.) but I'm dying to go home! I'm so glad I have a doctor's appointment today and I get to leave early. That's saying a lot because I really don't like my current doctor


----------



## InspiredBlue (Aug 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_





 Dylan proof! 46" is big too! So you are getting HX703? It sure will look very good! I actually like the glass frame, just like my macbook 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but I will have to consider the price. Not sure how big I want it to be too. My living room is about 4m long. The lcd can be hang on the wall or be standing, right?_

 
I would say go a size bigger than you think you want it to be. In my experience tv's start to feel much smaller once you get use to them.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_





 Dylan proof! 46" is big too! So you are getting HX703? It sure will look very good! I actually like the glass frame, just like my macbook 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but I will have to consider the price. Not sure how big I want it to be too. My living room is about 4m long. The lcd can be hang on the wall or be standing, right?_

 
i would love the HX703 but i think i shall have to get the NX703 because it is skinnier! This is so Dylan can't jump on top of it! once again paying more money so he can't wreck it!! the reason why that is skinny is because it has an led backlight rather than a normal ccfl one. but i honestly prefer the colours from the normal sets to the led back lit ones! this does have wireless internet access built in though for streaming things from youtube and lovefilm which is good though...

and yes they come on a little stand so they can freestand. or you can buy a bracket to hang them on the wall. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dont buy a sony bracket though because they are very overpriced 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the 46'' set will be on a stand though rather than being wall mounted. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_I would say go a size bigger than you think you want it to be. In my experience tv's start to feel much smaller once you get use to them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yes i agree that you can generally go bigger rather than smaller. we have so many people buying small ones who then come back for bigger only 6 months later! crazy right?! we actually have a 40'' set mounted on the wall in our bedroom so i said to nick we need 46'' in the living room or else it'd be silly having bigger in bed than in the living room! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gotta love all the tv talk! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i wish you guys could come to my store! we even have a leather sofa so you really feel like you are at home! we'd have a great time!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_*I've decided that the next tv we buy, I want it to be white.* I like white walls and light furniture, so having a big black tv on the wall isn't really that pretty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 An easy way to get my boyfriend on board is telling him that we can get a bigger one while we are at it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I still want a new small flat TV for my bedroom (in September I guess) - white would be great


----------



## Susanne (Aug 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i would love the HX703 but i think i shall have to get the NX703 because it is skinnier! This is so Dylan can't jump on top of it! once again paying more money so he can't wreck it!! the reason why that is skinny is because it has an led backlight rather than a normal ccfl one. but i honestly prefer the colours from the normal sets to the led back lit ones! this does have wireless internet access built in though for streaming things from youtube and lovefilm which is good though...

and yes they come on a little stand so they can freestand. or you can buy a bracket to hang them on the wall. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dont buy a sony bracket though because they are very overpriced 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the 46'' set will be on a stand though rather than being wall mounted. 



yes i agree that you can generally go bigger rather than smaller. we have so many people buying small ones who then come back for bigger only 6 months later! crazy right?! we actually have a 40'' set mounted on the wall in our bedroom so i said to nick we need 46'' in the living room or else it'd be silly having bigger in bed than in the living room! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*gotta love all the tv talk! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i wish you guys could come to my store! we even have a leather sofa so you really feel like you are at home! we'd have a great time*!_

 





 Yes!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 10, 2010)

there is even a coffee shop opposite so we could buy hot chocolates and sit on the sofa and chat! it'd be amazing! seriously if anybody ever comes to Lincoln please let me know! there is even a very cheap but nice hotel about 15 minute walk from my house


----------



## Susanne (Aug 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_





 there is even a coffee shop opposite so we could buy hot chocolates and sit on the sofa and chat! it'd be amazing! seriously if anybody ever comes to Lincoln please let me know! there is even a very cheap but nice hotel about 15 minute walk from my house 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My father is an English teacher - he loves being in England - so why should I not come myself one day? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I was three times in London BTW and once in Kent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## InspiredBlue (Aug 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_





 there is even a coffee shop opposite so we could buy hot chocolates and sit on the sofa and chat! it'd be amazing! seriously if anybody ever comes to Lincoln please let me know! there is even a very cheap but nice hotel about 15 minute walk from my house 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That sounds like a lot of fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Too bad we are all so far apart.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Aug 10, 2010)

Hello girls! I am moved in! Finally...only thing I have to do is the fish tank, ugh...I am super stressed about it!

Mike took me to the Deftones the other night, it was amazing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am loving every moment I have with him...


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_





 there is even a coffee shop opposite so we could buy hot chocolates and sit on the sofa and chat! it'd be amazing! seriously if anybody ever comes to Lincoln please let me know! there is even a very cheap but nice hotel about 15 minute walk from my house 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'll love to go! Haven't been to UK yet but hopefully one day I have the chance!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i would love the HX703 but i think i shall have to get the NX703 because it is skinnier! This is so Dylan can't jump on top of it! once again paying more money so he can't wreck it!! the reason why that is skinny is because it has an led backlight rather than a normal ccfl one. but i honestly prefer the colours from the normal sets to the led back lit ones! this does have wireless internet access built in though for streaming things from youtube and lovefilm which is good though...

and yes they come on a little stand so they can freestand. or you can buy a bracket to hang them on the wall. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dont buy a sony bracket though because they are very overpriced 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the 46'' set will be on a stand though rather than being wall mounted. 

yes i agree that you can generally go bigger rather than smaller. we have so many people buying small ones who then come back for bigger only 6 months later! crazy right?! we actually have a 40'' set mounted on the wall in our bedroom so i said to nick we need 46'' in the living room or else it'd be silly having bigger in bed than in the living room! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gotta love all the tv talk! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i wish you guys could come to my store! we even have a leather sofa so you really feel like you are at home! we'd have a great time!_

 





 Some girls time would be excellent for our souls!

Thanks. I will not be mounting it but rather just let it freestand. Your bedroom sounds so sleek and high tech!

Is Sony a UK brand? And personally, do you think Sony is a good tv maker? There are cheaper brands and hence more popular brands here, such as Samsung, which is from Korea.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_I would say go a size bigger than you think you want it to be. In my experience tv's start to feel much smaller once you get use to them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks! Ideally I would like the 40", but I may go for 37". I'll persuade my mum to go for the 40".


----------



## Susanne (Aug 11, 2010)

Decisions, decisions!

Ok, you know I have saved the money to get a Speedy back finally - and I thought all the time I do want it in Monogram Canvas.

But the last days I have started to think a Speedy in Damier Ebene Canvas is lovely, too - and a bit more classy for me!

I don't want to make the wrong decision, but you must listen to your feeling, right?

What do you think? (Sorry, but you are the only one I can tell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ).


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Decisions, decisions!

Ok, you know I have saved the money to get a Speedy back finally - and I thought all the time I do want it in Monogram Canvas.

But the last days I have started to think a Speedy in Damier Ebene Canvas is lovely, too - and a bit more classy for me!

I don't want to make the wrong decision, but you must listen to your feeling, right?

What do you think? (Sorry, but you are the only one I can tell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )._

 
i do think that the damier ebene canvas is very classy and a bit more unusual. however i am personally still going to the the mormal monogram one because it's such a classic! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And MissQQ sony is a very good brand of tv. it's not a UK brand. i think it is Japanese - you'd think i'd know right! but generally our sets get very high reviews and are comparable to panasonic sets. samsung in the uk is reasonably popular - however they have very high failure rates so go wrong alot. plus i personally don't like the colours - everything looks too bright. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it's just gone 8am and i have done all my cleaning for the day. i didn't get much sleep last night so not sure where my energy came from!


----------



## vintageroses (Aug 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_That sounds like a lot of fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Too bad we are all so far apart._

 
haha yess! i wish we all lived nearer


----------



## InspiredBlue (Aug 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Decisions, decisions!

Ok, you know I have saved the money to get a Speedy back finally - and I thought all the time I do want it in Monogram Canvas.

But the last days I have started to think a Speedy in Damier Ebene Canvas is lovely, too - and a bit more classy for me!

I don't want to make the wrong decision, but you must listen to your feeling, right?

What do you think? (Sorry, but you are the only one I can tell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )._

 
I think the Damier Ebene is a better idea for one main reason: No vachetta handles.
The light, natural vachetta gets rain stains, and also since the Speedy is hand carried, the handles turn darker from the oils in your skin.

And since we are moving into autumn, I think the darker tones of the Damier Ebene are a better fit for the colder months.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_I think the Damier Ebene is a better idea for one main reason: No vachetta handles.
The light, natural vachetta gets rain stains, and also since the Speedy is hand carried, the handles turn darker from the oils in your skin.

And since we are moving into autumn, I think the darker tones of the Damier Ebene are a better fit for the colder months._

 
darn it! now you are making me want that one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i was on the LV site yesterday evening actually (pointing out the bags i liked to Nick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and i saw this one - monogram idylle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's a speedy 30 but with a different kind of canvas and a shoulder strap or across body strap. looks very nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and it comes it 3 different colours! but the downside is, is that it is a good £200 more pricey than the normal speedy 30 which i want.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Aug 11, 2010)

I think the Speedy looks lovely in Epi leather as well. But the colors the they have in the Epi now aren't that much fun. Orange, red or blue Epi would be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Idylle is pretty much the same type of material as the Mini Lin was before, I think. In that case it's more of a fabric-y canvas, not the kind that the Mono and Damier are. I don't think it's worth the extra cost, but that is of course just my opinion.


----------



## nunu (Aug 11, 2010)

Susanne, i vote for the Damier Ebene! Very classy, i have the speedy in the lighter shades


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Decisions, decisions!

Ok, you know I have saved the money to get a Speedy back finally - and I thought all the time I do want it in Monogram Canvas.

But the last days I have started to think a Speedy in Damier Ebene Canvas is lovely, too - and a bit more classy for me!

I don't want to make the wrong decision, but you must listen to your feeling, right?

What do you think? (Sorry, but you are the only one I can tell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )._

 
I like the Damier Ebene too. Personally I never like the monogram canvas much, but I know that it is a classic. When I first saw the Damier Azur, I was crazy over it and wanted it very much. I have a thing for light coloured bags but they stain easily, so Ebene is a much better choice! Just go with your heart!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i do think that the damier ebene canvas is very classy and a bit more unusual. however i am personally still going to the the mormal monogram one because it's such a classic! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And MissQQ sony is a very good brand of tv. it's not a UK brand. i think it is Japanese - you'd think i'd know right! but generally our sets get very high reviews and are comparable to panasonic sets. samsung in the uk is reasonably popular - however they have very high failure rates so go wrong alot. plus i personally don't like the colours - everything looks too bright. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it's just gone 8am and i have done all my cleaning for the day. i didn't get much sleep last night so not sure where my energy came from!_

 
Thank you once again! Yes, I have to agree that Samsung gives a lot of problems. My relatives have Samsung tvs and they are always sent for repairs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Personally, I like Sony because my old tv set is Sony and I love the colours and sound system. Panasonic isn't quite as popular here.

Is it true that LCDs larger than a certain size, say 37", will be displaying images that aren't as sharp as a smaller screen? Would you recommend LCD or LED screens?

The Idylle is gorgeous! I love it a lot but I also agree with InspiredBlue, I personally feel it is not worth paying so much for the fabric.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_I think the Speedy looks lovely in Epi leather as well. But the colors the they have in the Epi now aren't that much fun. Orange, red or blue Epi would be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Idylle is pretty much the same type of material as the Mini Lin was before, I think. In that case it's more of a fabric-y canvas, not the kind that the Mono and Damier are. I don't think it's worth the extra cost, but that is of course just my opinion. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

no i too think perhaps it is not worth the extra cost... as beautiful as it is! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Susanne, i vote for the Damier Ebene! Very classy, i have the speedy in the lighter shades 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i didn't know you had any LV bags! pictures?!?! i love looking at them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so silly right? i love those cherry blossom ones... they are so fun and cute! but quite old now i think? 5-6 years ago perhaps....

It certantly used to be the case where smalled sized lcd screens were good but larger ones weren't as sharp. but not the case anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they display the same 1080p resolution that a plasma can. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so go as big as you'd like. and the led tv's are still lcd tv's. it is confusing because of they way they are all marketed. the led part refers to the backlight - if it is edge led it means it has white led lights around the sides of the screen and uses a mirror to light the whole area. this is why they are so skinny. a full led backlight is not so skinny however - this uses red, green and blue led lights all across the back. this makes the tv slightly fatter but the colours look amazing! and then a non led lcd tv uses a ccfl tube back light which are not so energy efficiant but still awesome colours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hope that helps.


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 11, 2010)

Lou, thank you very much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You are fantastic! So knowledgeable on the products! Hope I haven't been bothering you too much with silly questions of mine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, Nora, any pics? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love the Cherry Blossoms prints on the monogram canvas! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They are old, I think 5-6 yrs ago is true! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I recall that I first liked LV because of the Cherry Blossoms. Really wished and believed I could get the round cylinder bag (don't know the name) but I was still a poor student then. Of course these are LE and now I cannot buy them. Then LV came out with the Cherry prints but I didn't like them much.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Lou, thank you very much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You are fantastic! So knowledgeable on the products! Hope I haven't been bothering you too much with silly questions of mine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, Nora, any pics? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love the Cherry Blossoms prints on the monogram canvas! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They are old, I think 5-6 yrs ago is true! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I recall that I first liked LV because of the Cherry Blossoms. Really wished and believed I could get the round cylinder bag (don't know the name) but I was still a poor student then. Of course these are LE and now I cannot buy them. Then LV came out with the Cherry prints but I didn't like them much._

 
no i dont mind your questions at all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's nice talking about thr products in a non sales enviroment! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yes the cherry print i think looked tacky the cherry blossoms were just cute and didn't seem tacky to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i know the cylinder bag you are speaking of! that is the one i like too. they also did a panda print on some of the monograms at one point which i thought was pretty funky! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but like yourself i was a poor student too so could only look! now i look and save!


----------



## nunu (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi girlies, i have 2 LV bags but i left them back home because i don't want to lose them. I will definately post pictures when i go back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love LV bags and Coach as well.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Hi girlies, i have 2 LV bags but i left them back home because i don't want to lose them. I will definately post pictures when i go back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love LV bags and Coach as well._

 
we'll hold you to that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and coach is so fabulous! i love my coach bag - 14294.jpg (image) this is the one i have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i also have a couple of coach wristlets and a wallet which is in matching colours to my bag


----------



## nunu (Aug 11, 2010)

Lou that coach bag is beautiful!!!


----------



## kittykit (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi bimbos! I'm back after a not too long break 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope everyone's doing well!

My family just left a few hours ago... It was really nice to have them around. I'm sad because I've to wait for another 1/2 year to see them again. Back to work tomorrow after 2 weeks vacation. Bleh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Decisions, decisions!

Ok, you know I have saved the money to get a Speedy back finally - and I thought all the time I do want it in Monogram Canvas.

But the last days I have started to think a Speedy in Damier Ebene Canvas is lovely, too - and a bit more classy for me!

I don't want to make the wrong decision, but you must listen to your feeling, right?

What do you think? (Sorry, but you are the only one I can tell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )._

 
My first LV is a Monogram Canvas, the second one is a Damier Ebene. To be honest, I prefer Damier Ebene more


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 11, 2010)

please tell us how the wedding went!!! and do you have any photos yet? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm sorry you are missing your family already though


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Lou that coach bag is beautiful!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i got it as a treat for myself last Christmas! its annoying we don't get coach in the uk! however in april next year i think they are opening a store in london which will be great! so perhaps we can finally buy online! took me ages to get my bag!! and the custom fees were crazy too! but i love it because you can wear it as a shoulder bag or use the top handles. plus i thought the colours were a bit classy and different


----------



## kittykit (Aug 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_please tell us how the wedding went!!! and do you have any photos yet? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm sorry you are missing your family already though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The wedding went really well! The ceremony was a really touching one and it made both my parents and close friends cried in joy! You bet I cried *lol* but I managed not to ruin my makeup.

I'm still waiting for the photos from our photographer. When I've them, I'll upload them here


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 12, 2010)

Welcome back! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Look forward to your wedding photos! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_no i dont mind your questions at all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's nice talking about thr products in a non sales enviroment! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yes the cherry print i think looked tacky the cherry blossoms were just cute and didn't seem tacky to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i know the cylinder bag you are speaking of! that is the one i like too. they also did a panda print on some of the monograms at one point which i thought was pretty funky! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but like yourself i was a poor student too so could only look! now i look and save! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you, Lou! I will go to the shop to view the tvs this weekend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the Cherry Blossoms prints so much! Too bad for us! I didn't know there was panda print but I just goggled. Looks funky, but I still like Cherry blossoms. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Hi girlies, i have 2 LV bags but i left them back home because i don't want to lose them. I will definately post pictures when i go back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love LV bags and Coach as well._

 





 Can't wait to see them!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_we'll hold you to that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and coach is so fabulous! i love my coach bag - 14294.jpg (image) this is the one i have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i also have a couple of coach wristlets and a wallet which is in matching colours to my bag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Do you have pics of your coach family? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your bag is beautiful! Such a classic!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Susanne, i vote for the Damier Ebene! Very classy, i have the speedy in the lighter shades 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks, girls! Awesome, Nora!

I will get the Damier Ebene 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I agree it looks more classy, the handles won't turn dark(er), I love the red inside - and I think it is more elegant in some way. 

There are more fakes of a Monogram Canvas I guess - while this one will be seen as a designer bag, but with a bit more "understatement" which I like.

I look forward to Saturday


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 12, 2010)

seems like lots of bimbos are going shopping on saturday! i hope you all have fun... sadly the closest i will get to shopping is buying my lunch!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 12, 2010)

Nora, I could imagine to get a Speedy in Damier Azur maybe in summertime as well


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 12, 2010)

Damier Azur is very pretty! But you have to be careful about staining it.

So what did you have for lunch, Lou?


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 12, 2010)

Lou, are EX503 model and HX703 3D enabled? I don't really want to pay more for 3D because I don't think I will put on the glasses to watch any 3D movies in my home.


----------



## Susanne (Aug 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Lou, are EX503 model and HX703 3D enabled?* I don't really want to pay more for 3D because I don't think I will put on the glasses to watch any 3D movies in my home.*



_

 
So true!! I just talked about it with my boyfriend this afternoon. These glasses should be expensive and I think I wopuld look silly at home in front of my TV.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_So true!! I just talked about it with my boyfriend this afternoon. These glasses should be expensive and I think I wopuld look silly at home in front of my TV._

 
Agreed. It makes me laugh when I see an ad for it... With like a family wearing their glasses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Why does it feel like Friday to me? I don't like that because I keep having to remind myself that it isn't.

No shopping for me this weekend--unless I stop by Sephora for some concealer.. Which will lead to looking around at other stuff and then since I'm there I'll have to stop by the mac counter.. Hehehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But really I should just stay away from the mall.


----------



## Susanne (Aug 12, 2010)

I will visit my MA at the counter tomorrow (but no hauling - I will come to the pro store on Saturday) - but I want to talk about Fabulous Felines with her.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Damier Azur is very pretty! But you have to be careful about staining it.

So what did you have for lunch, Lou? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i bought a 6'' chicken subway sandwich and it was lovely! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i had it toasted so it was nice and crunchy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and a bag of chrisps and drink may have been bought too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Lou, are EX503 model and HX703 3D enabled? I don't really want to pay more for 3D because I don't think I will put on the glasses to watch any 3D movies in my home. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
no these are not 3d enabled! i totally agree about 3d. i have to act excited about it at work but i am not a fan really. our glasses are £100 each!! and they are very big and i find uncomfortable - esp seeing as i wear normal glasses because i cant see into the distance very well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (i dont wear them on a daily basis... mainly for movie watching!) plus there really isnt much 3d content out yet - so you'd spend lots of a tv which you couldnt use to it's full potential anyways! silly! we have sold quite a few though because it does look good.... just not to my taste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




work went well for me today - my area manager visited and he was happy for once! so i didnt get in trouble and i feel quite positive about things right now. plus a new pay scheme is in the works which means more money! whoop! who doesnt want that?! maybe i can make my mac budget bigger each month if i save more each month?


----------



## clslvr6spd (Aug 12, 2010)

God I need a new purse....


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 13, 2010)

^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Buying purses are contagious! 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i bought a 6'' chicken subway sandwich and it was lovely! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i had it toasted so it was nice and crunchy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and a bag of chrisps and drink may have been bought too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No these are not 3d enabled! i totally agree about 3d. i have to act excited about it at work but i am not a fan really. our glasses are £100 each!! and they are very big and i find uncomfortable - esp seeing as i wear normal glasses because i cant see into the distance very well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (i dont wear them on a daily basis... mainly for movie watching!) plus there really isnt much 3d content out yet - so you'd spend lots of a tv which you couldnt use to it's full potential anyways! silly! we have sold quite a few though because it does look good.... just not to my taste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




work went well for me today - my area manager visited and he was happy for once! so i didnt get in trouble and i feel quite positive about things right now. plus a new pay scheme is in the works which means more money! whoop! who doesnt want that?! maybe i can make my mac budget bigger each month if i save more each month? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
We have subway here too! I eat it every now and then, my favourite is subway melt. I like it toasted too. 






 Glad that we all do not like 3D tvs at our homes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Guess you have to look excited to promote the new 3D tvs to customers. Glad that work went well for you!

I dislike pretending to be excited about things at my work too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Some processes/ideas are simply not logical or excessive/unnecessary but I am forced to do it because I am not allowed to voice my opinions, or they don't matter any way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry, had to vent a little. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It looks silly to me too, with the whole family in the bulky glasses. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_Agreed. It makes me laugh when I see an ad for it... With like a family wearing their glasses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Why does it feel like Friday to me? I don't like that because I keep having to remind myself that it isn't.

No shopping for me this weekend--unless I stop by Sephora for some concealer.. Which will lead to looking around at other stuff and then since I'm there I'll have to stop by the mac counter.. Hehehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But really I should just stay away from the mall._

 
Today is Friday for me now! Too bad I have to work tomorrow! I want to look at TVs after that and I am craving for lasagna. 

Is it Friday for you now already? You will have to stick stricly to your list then if you go to Sephora!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 13, 2010)

Luckily most of the time I am excited for most of the products at work. So I don't have to pretend too much. It sucks when you have to be fake 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am at work again today and on Saturday I am working and in the evening going to a work mates mums 60th birthday party. Must buy her a gift today but not sure what!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Hi girlies, i have 2 LV bags but i left them back home because i don't want to lose them. *I will definately post pictures when i go back*





I love LV bags and Coach as well._

 
I look forward to your pics! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe I will get some christmas money this year again which I could spend on a purse? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Isn't it great having finished university and all that suff? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I look forward to your pics! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe I will get some christmas money this year again which I could spend on a purse? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*(Isn't it great having finished university and all that suff?*





 )_

 
yes! it really is! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i quite like the LV silk scarfs you can buy to attach to the bags. they look pretty. but perhaps not practical for every day use?


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_*Luckily most of the time I am excited for most of the products at work.* So I don't have to pretend too much. It sucks when you have to be fake 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am at work again today and on Saturday I am working and in the evening going to a work mates mums 60th birthday party. Must buy her a gift today but not sure what!_

 
Good for you, Lou! 

I'll be working, with you, on Saturday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope you have a great party. Maybe you can share the gift with your co-workers?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I look forward to your pics! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe I will get some christmas money this year again which I could spend on a purse? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(*Isn't it great having finished university and all that suff?*





 )_

 
It is! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love having the freedom and power to spend my own money. We can all save for a purse together! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




However, I am thinking of going back to school again, maybe get a MBA cert. Perhaps I can take a break from work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just my thoughts still, nothing in actions yet.


----------



## kittykit (Aug 13, 2010)

It's Friday, ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love Coach bags too. They're not available here so I've to get M to bring them for me from the US when he's on business trips. When my sister was still living in NY, I got her to buy some and shipped them over. Sometimes it's a good thing that a lot of brands aren't available in Czech Republic or they're way too expensive so I can save 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But when I'm on vacation, I go a little bit crazy with money spending, sometimes there's no limit which can be very bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want to go shopping on the weekends too but I guess I'll just stay at home and handwash some of my clothes! Our washing machine died before our wedding and we've just bought a new one - I paid in cash because the shop doesn't take any credit cards... Grrr... so, no shopping for me until my next pay! I was hoping it would be delivered on Thursday so I could have a 'laundry marathon' on Saturday but NO, we've to wait till Monday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_However, I am thinking of going back to school again, maybe get a MBA cert. Perhaps I can take a break from work.  Just my thoughts still, nothing in actions yet._

 
After I finished uni almost 6 years ago, I told myself there's no way I'm going back to school, ever! Our company is offering MBA sponsorship and my boss asked if I would be interested. I turned down the offer (some people called me crazy to let go this opportunity!). I can't imagine myself going to classes on Fridays, Saturdays and Sundays after a long week at work. My work requires me to travel outside the country so there's no way I'm going to skip classes or say NO to the customers when I've to be in their premises. I'm taking other professional certifications (paid by the company) which require a lot of self-study for exams. They drive me crazy enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe one day when I'm rich enough and don't have to work, I may consider going back to school again. Haha.


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_It's Friday, ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*I want to go shopping on the weekends too but I guess I'll just stay at home and handwash some of my clothes!* Our washing machine died before our wedding and we've just bought a new one - I paid in cash because the shop doesn't take any credit cards... Grrr... so, no shopping for me until my next pay! I was hoping it would be delivered on Thursday so I could have a 'laundry marathon' on Saturday but NO, we've to wait till Monday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





After I finished uni almost 6 years ago, I told myself there's no way I'm going back to school, ever! Our company is offering MBA sponsorship and my boss asked if I would be interested. I turned down the offer (some people called me crazy to let go this opportunity!). *I can't imagine myself going to classes on Fridays, Saturdays and Sundays after a long week at work.* My work requires me to travel outside the country so there's no way I'm going to skip classes or say NO to the customers when I've to be in their premises. I'm taking other professional certifications (paid by the company) which require a lot of self-study for exams. They drive me crazy enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Maybe one day when I'm rich enough and don't have to work, I may consider going back to school again.* Haha._

 
Yes, Friday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Monday will come real soon for you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope you get your new washing machine then! It's ironic for me because I want my weekend to be long and Monday to come real slowl.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great that you are taking prof certs. They should be very useful, and best of all free! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes, I can imagine it to be tough to study in the evenings after working all day. I doubt I'll be able to take it as I'll be totally exhausted. I have some savings but they will be totally wiped out if I were to do my MBA on my own. And no more buying of makeup!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Good for you, Lou! 

I'll be working, with you, on Saturday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope you have a great party. Maybe you can share the gift with your co-workers?



It is! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love having the freedom and power to spend my own money. We can all save for a purse together! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




However, I am thinking of going back to school again, maybe get a MBA cert. Perhaps I can take a break from work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just my thoughts still, nothing in actions yet._

 
well we can feel bad about working tommorow together then! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol! and yes me and one guy from work clubbed together and got her a l'occitaine gift set which is very nice. plus there was a £5 saving which is good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 love it!

KittyKit i'm sorry about your washing machine. its so frustrating when they go wrong. mine broke before Christmas last year and it was a big pain!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_yes! it really is! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i quite like the LV silk scarfs you can buy to attach to the bags. they look pretty. *but perhaps not practical for every day use?*_

 
Yes, I think so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have the wrong job for wearing expensive scarfs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_ 
It is! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*I love having the freedom and power to spend my own money*. We can all save for a purse together! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 

So true!!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Yes, I think so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have the wrong job for wearing expensive scarfs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







So true!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yeah... i actually have to wear a silk scarf around my neck for work... and horrid blue one... and it gets so beat up! not good at all!

a customer made me laugh today - he spoke to my work mate ben on the phone and commented that he'd spoken to me about 3d tv sets a few weeks ago. and how he remembered me because (and i quote!) 'she was a girl! you don't see many of those around in these shops!' ..... erm yesssss lets move into the 21st century perhaps?! i am a girl and work with electronics, not too big a deal anymore surely?!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 13, 2010)

Here is Star Wars (the first movie - I have never seen one of them) on TV right now. My boyfriend says I have to watch it, well, I prefer being here


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Here is Star Wars (the first movie - I have never seen one of them) on TV right now. My boyfriend says I have to watch it, well, I prefer being here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
lol! that is what me and nick are like! he thinks the movies are classics... i find them boring! specktra is much more fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that said i am not sure what film we are watching tonight. we watched bolt last night (awesome disney pixar movie!) but tonight we want something more adult... not xxx kind of adult though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 grown up i should say!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 13, 2010)

Yes, Star Wars is a classic! *lol* That's what I heard today.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Yes, Star Wars is a classic! *lol* That's what I heard today._

 
men eh?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 all the same! hee hee!

I bought a new kitty collar for Annie yesterday. it's pretty cute but very blingy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the collar is red glitter with little crystal crowns on it! she looks so cute! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 However she kept running away from me when i tried to put it on! she is a very nervous cat and can tell if something out of the ordinary is going to happen. silly girl!

Nick said somebody at his work was giving away a kitten a few days ago - i asked if we could have it but he said no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i guess he has a point because although Annie isn't much work Dylan is.  Dylan is amazing when hes being cuddley but is a terror when he is 'playing'!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 13, 2010)

I still miss my cat - she passed aways last September but she is still here in some way - I will get a new cat one day I am sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They often ask me at school if I want to have a cat somebody is giving away, but not yet.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I still miss my cat - she passed aways last September but she is still here in some way - I will get a new cat one day I am sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They often ask me at school if I want to have a cat somebody is giving away, but not yet._

 
Yes when the time is right you will know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And i love seeing your babies picture in your signiture - i still swear she looks like a cuddley teddy bear! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and do people often have cats to give away at your school? at nick's work it seems like somebody always has one! not quite sure why or how though!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_Yes when the time is right you will know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And i love seeing your babies picture in your signiture - i still swear she looks like a cuddley teddy bear! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*and do people often have cats to give away at your school?* at nick's work it seems like somebody always has one! not quite sure why or how though!_

 
Well, there is often someone who knows somebody else who has a kitten to give away.


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_God I need a new purse....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Buying purses are contagious! 
_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I look forward to your pics! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe I will get some christmas money this year again which I could spend on a purse? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Isn't it great having finished university and all that suff? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_yes! it really is! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i quite like the LV silk scarfs you can buy to attach to the bags. they look pretty. but perhaps not practical for every day use?_

 
you lot are making me want a new purse


----------



## InspiredBlue (Aug 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_you lot are making me want a new purse_

 
You lot are making me want to be out of university.


----------



## kittykit (Aug 13, 2010)

Just saw Inception with M this evening. We both really enjoyed the movie. Now at 12am midnight, my dog is falling asleep next to me and the tired husband is snoring... *LOL* I should go to bed... Good night all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have a great weekend!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 13, 2010)

I still really want to see Inception. 

I hope everyone has a -wonderful- weekend. I'm sooo glad it's Friday. It's been such a stressful week.


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 14, 2010)

InspiredBlue, I was glad to be out of school and earning and spending on my own! But I'm sure you are enjoying your university days too. Just think, you will almost never have the chance to study full time in university again, and on top of that, you have all the youth in you now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_well we can feel bad about working tommorow together then! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol! and yes me and one guy from work clubbed together and got her a l'occitaine gift set which is very nice. plus there was a £5 saving which is good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 love it!_

 





 Yeah I'm at work now, but it has been all right. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_yeah... i actually have to wear a silk scarf around my neck for work... and horrid blue one... and it gets so beat up! not good at all!

a customer made me laugh today - he spoke to my work mate ben on the phone and commented that he'd spoken to me about 3d tv sets a few weeks ago. and how he remembered me because (and i quote!) 'she was a girl! you don't see many of those around in these shops!' ..... *erm yesssss lets move into the 21st century perhaps?! i am a girl and work with electronics, not too big a deal anymore surely?!*_

 





 Men, they get so surprised when females work in industries where they thought only male dominates. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I watched Inception and I like it too. Makes me want to escape from reality!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 14, 2010)

Have a great weekend you all!


----------



## vintageroses (Aug 14, 2010)

hehe yes! have an awesome weekend everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I started mine by making myself broke, all for the love of NARS


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 14, 2010)

yes have a great weekend everybody no materre what you do! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 have a fun and relaxing time. i'm at work right now.... not looking forward to it. i have to do about £5000 today to meet the shops weekly target! eek!


----------



## Nicala (Aug 14, 2010)

I think I'm going to be dropping my paycheck (payday monday) on Mac! I've never bought any MAC brushes but I plan on going to the Mac Pro store in LA this week. Possibly. Maaaaaaaaaaaybe. But yeah. Lemming lip tars *late on the band wagon*


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_yes have a great weekend everybody no materre what you do! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 have a fun and relaxing time. i'm at work right now.... not looking forward to it. i have to do about £5000 today to meet the shops weekly target! eek!_

 





 Hope your day wasn't too stressful! 

I went shopping with my mum after work and she bought a pair of sketchers. We are going on a cruise end of September! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I bought a MUFE labshine star gloss, s20, violet. So excited that it has launched! They look and feel good on the back of my hand.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think some of the diamond glosses look as brilliant, or even more, than the dazzleglass! Each tube cost the same as dazzleglass.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Yes, Star Wars is a classic! *lol* That's what I heard today._

 





 Have you watched The Godfather? I watched the trilogy recently, because Tom Hanks in You've Got Mail talks about it as a classic. And he quotes sentences from the Godfather. Quite an interesting story, with great acting from Al Pacino, who is good-looking. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On the other hand, I like You've Got Mail a lot! It is one of my favourite movies, everything is perfect, Tom hanks, Meg Ryan, the story, music and songs...


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 14, 2010)

Ok, Lou, here comes the questions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I went to look at the tvs and we don't have HX series. And why is it that all our models end with 00 instead of 03? I ended up liking NX700, which is a pricier option. EX500 is not too bad and cheaper, but I prefer the led NX700 more. 

I am going for 40" or 46". The 46" has a promotion, which makes it a good bargain. However, if the screen is that big but I'm not connected to cable tv (where the data will be digital), then will the image be blurred/distorted? Sorry for the strange terms I'm using, I don't know the technical names. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do have cable tv but somethings the set-up box is moved to another tv in my house.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Aug 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_InspiredBlue, I was glad to be out of school and earning and spending on my own! But I'm sure you are enjoying your university days too. Just think, you will almost never have the chance to study full time in university again, and on top of that, you have all the youth in you now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think you are confusing being young with not having graduated. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I finished high school in 2004. So I'm not that young 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I just happened to change my mind about what I wanted to do 2 years into my first round at uni, and it took me another 2 years working before I got into the school I wanted to go to.

So after 6 years, to and from, in the university world I am ready to get out. But I have a year left on my degree.


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 15, 2010)

^^ That's good for you! One last year to go! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What course are you doing now, and which course did you choose previously? I'm still older, 26 now (1984 like Lou), but I've been working for 4 years now.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Ok, Lou, here comes the questions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I went to look at the tvs and we don't have HX series. And why is it that all our models end with 00 instead of 03? I ended up liking NX700, which is a pricier option. EX500 is not too bad and cheaper, but I prefer the led NX700 more. 

I am going for 40" or 46". The 46" has a promotion, which makes it a good bargain. However, if the screen is that big but I'm not connected to cable tv (where the data will be digital), then will the image be blurred/distorted? Sorry for the strange terms I'm using, I don't know the technical names. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do have cable tv but somethings the set-up box is moved to another tv in my house._

 
hhmmm the model number differences are potentially because we are in different countries. i know the usa has different model codes to what we do. but apart form the difference in numbers they seem the same spec. 

and yes the NX7 is a lovely set. and the same spec as the EX5 but has the glass front, led backlight and has wifi built in. meaning you get little hot links to youtube and various other video sites to stream them wirelessly which is kinda cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




as for going for the 46'' and it being blurry you are correct. if the signal you are putting into it is not digital it may look slightly fuzzy around the edges of people. but this also depends on how close you are sitting to it. because sometimes when i am close to my current 40'' i see some fuzzies but when i sit in my normal place it's fine. try and meausre how far you'll be sat from it so in the store you can stand the same distance away. then you can ask the sales person to put on something that isn't digital for you to see. they should be more than happy to.

also perhaps when you have spare money you could buy a blu ray player to go with it? doesn't have to be a sony one of course, but that way when you play nromal dvd's through it, it will upscale the picture to a higher quality. so no more fuzzies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i hope that helps!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_^^ That's good for you! One last year to go! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What course are you doing now, and which course did you choose previously? I'm still older, 26 now (1984 like Lou), but I've been working for 4 years now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yeah i feel old! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i will be 26 in october but still 25 for now.... i left uni in 2006 and have been working since too. 3 of these years have been with sony


----------



## Susanne (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi Bimbos!

I am back from my shopping trip! And I have to tell you: I did not buy the Speedy bag. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 As I saw it I liked it, yes, but there was that feeling telling me it was not that special how I wanted it to be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was a bit disappointed and thought: all that money.....

And then I decided to spend the saved money on other things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I went to the MAC pro store, bought finally lipsticks Angel and Hue, brushes 217 and 242, a new mascara and brush cleanser.

I went to Lush and bought three soaps and Smitten handcream.

I bought a beautiful new wallet in taupe and two grey cardigans for fall in my fave store for clothes.

And finally I got a great new bag for school. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, not bad, is it?? I am really happy with my decision.

And I will buy a new fall bag from George Gina & Lucy (I love their bags) which is not that expensive like the Speedy.






 Decisions.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 15, 2010)

hey Susanne! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 well that is shame you didn't get a speedy. but you have to listen to your heart. i'm slightly worried though because i have never seen one in real life. when i get mine it will be via the website so i am hoping that i won't end up dissapointed too! i still have a couple of months to go though to decide. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




you got some awesome mac stuff! please tell me you love hue as much as i do?! it's beautiful and feels so nice on the lips! do you think you could post a picture of your goodies? i'd love to see the wallet you bought and you lush items!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_I think you are confusing being young with not having graduated. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I finished high school in 2004. So I'm not that young 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I just happened to change my mind about what I wanted to do 2 years into my first round at uni, and it took me another 2 years working before I got into the school I wanted to go to.

So after 6 years, to and from, in the university world I am ready to get out. But I have a year left on my degree. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I was definitely ready to get out of school too. I just finally finished this past spring. After two years of school, I changed my major... Then wasted three semesters on the new major and decided to change back. I also took a lot of unnecessary classes at first, wasting more time. Took one semester off, wasting MORE time. Blah! At least I'm finally out... Now I take time to decide if I want to go back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sounds like you had a great shopping trip, Susanne!

I never did make it to the mall. I probably won't go at this point.. Which is good because I spent less than $25 this weekend. On some 15 pan pallets I bought from a girl on here. I NEEDED new pallets. *Needed*, I tell you! I can finally start depotting again.


----------



## Susanne (Aug 15, 2010)

Well. I think you should not spend that much money (or money in general) if you are not convinced for 100 % 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes, I love Hue! Awesome nude lipstick! Togwther with Angel it will become one of my faves for every day! I am glad I finally got both.

And I look forward to get another great bag for fall!


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_
yeah i feel old! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i will be 26 in october but still 25 for now.... i left uni in 2006 and have been working since too. 3 of these years have been with sony 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Very helpful info as usual, Lou! Thank you! I don't really need the wifi function for the tv because I use my computer for youtube, so I'm paying more for a function that I don't need. But I like the nx7 overall. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to try what you suggested for the fuzzyness test! 

Now I know about the blu ray player. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I rarely watch dvds too so I can save on it for the time being.

I'm already 26 as my birthday is on 1st of Feb! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I left uni in 2006 too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And like you I have been with my current company for 3 years!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Hi Bimbos!

I am back from my shopping trip! And I have to tell you: I did not buy the Speedy bag. 
And then I decided to spend the saved money on other things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I will buy a new fall bag from George Gina & Lucy (I love their bags) which is not that expensive like the Speedy.






 Decisions._

 
I just went to the website of George Gina & Lucy and what a great selection of bags they have! Yes, I think you shouldn't buy the bag if it didn't feel right. It will still be there later on if you decide to get it, although the price may be higher, but it is already very expensive so you don't want to make the wrong decision. It's all right, Susanne! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy your mac and other goodies! Hope to see pics too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Syrup lipstick I B2M must have been on the shelf for really long. It started to melt when I brought it out and now the tube is slanted. I pushed it back gently but every time I apply it, the tube will move again. I wonder if it is going to break. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's the sketchers that my mum bought. I want to borrow it to wear! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









I like the glitters. 





This is the MUFE labshine gloss in S20, Violet. It is really close to Fashion Mews, which is more blue.


----------



## Susanne (Aug 15, 2010)

^^^ the MUFE lipglass looks great!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_ 
yeah i feel old! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i will be 26 in october but still 25 for now.... i left uni in 2006 and have been working since too. 3 of these years have been with sony 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 My sister will be 26 on Thursday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I can't see her that day, she has to work in a hospital 2 hours away and won't get a day off.


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 15, 2010)

MUFE is drawing me in! The lab shine lipgloss costs the same as a dazzleglass. The diamond collection are glittery goodness like dazzleglass! 

That's too bad. Can you meet her for the weekend? Hope you have a great time with her! Happy birthday to your sister!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 15, 2010)

those skechers are lovely! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i can see what you want to borrow them! i love skechers! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 generally though i only have one or two pairs at one go. but have been buying the brand since i was about 17 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nick even has a lovely pair of chocolate brown leather ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the MUFE gloss looks super pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope you sister has a good birthday Susanne even though she has to work


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 15, 2010)

I don't have any sketchers before but having heard you raving about them, I recommended it to my mum. I'm going to try them out and if they're good I'll buy one for myself! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Are you working today? It's Sunday night here and Monday is almost here again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Where did my weekend go?


----------



## Susanne (Aug 15, 2010)

I had a wonderful sunny shopping day yesterday, but today there is just rain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess I will go to the movies tonight again as there won't be anything good on TV.


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 15, 2010)

which movie are you watching? Enjoy!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_I don't have any sketchers before but having heard you raving about them, I recommended it to my mum. I'm going to try them out and if they're good I'll buy one for myself! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Are you working today? It's Sunday night here and Monday is almost here again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Where did my weekend go? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yeah i recently got myself these ones -





very comfy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and no i wasnt working today. sunday work won't start until November. i'm not looking forward to it


----------



## Susanne (Aug 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_which movie are you watching? Enjoy!_

 
Gosh, I am too lazy to go out in this heavy rain! It feels more like fall....I am afraid summer is over now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So I will stay at home tonight.


----------



## nunu (Aug 15, 2010)

Susanne i wrote this long reply to you and it disappeared!oh well, you got yourself some nice goodies!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Susanne i wrote this long reply to you and it disappeared!oh well, you got yourself some nice goodies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i hate it when that happens!


----------



## nunu (Aug 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i hate it when that happens! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yes, it is so annoying and it happens a lot to me!! I think my laptop is starting to play up!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Yes, it is so annoying and it happens a lot to me!! I think my laptop is starting to play up!_

 
yeah i need a new laptop badly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but can't really afford one until Christmas time which is annoying! mine is now super slow, barely any hard drive space left and i have some dead pixels on the screen. not to mention the battery is poor now but don't want to spend £100 getting a new one! and... keys have a tendantcy to pop off... i'm looking at you h key!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Susanne i wrote this long reply to you and it disappeared!oh well, you got yourself some nice goodies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 16, 2010)

i'm at work today. and i wont be getting my normal day off this week either which is frustrating! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 such a pain! meh i guess i am in a bad mood this morning!


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 16, 2010)

Hope you feel better after lunch, perhaps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_yeah i need a new laptop badly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but can't really afford one until Christmas time which is annoying! mine is now super slow, barely any hard drive space left and i have some dead pixels on the screen. not to mention the battery is poor now but don't want to spend £100 getting a new one! and... keys have a tendantcy to pop off... i'm looking at you h key! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 I know you want a Macbook pro but your husband won't let you buy yet? Hope you can get the one you want. My old IBM laptop crashed in April last year and I got a macbook pro. The IBM kept restarting by itself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The motherboard was already damaged for 2 years. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Yes, it is so annoying and it happens a lot to me!! I think my laptop is starting to play up!_

 
It happens to me when the server is slow or when I'm experiencing some problems logging in to Specktra.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Gosh, I am too lazy to go out in this heavy rain! It feels more like fall....I am afraid summer is over now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So I will stay at home tonight._

 





 Summer is almost over. But it has been a strange summer, with lots of rain all the time. It rained so heavily this morning as I was heading to work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was all prepared to wear the new sketchers but decided against it as I don't want to soak it on its first outing. Hopefully I can wear it tomorrow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nice shoes, Lou! I'm itching to buy a pair of Nike but I already have one Nike running shoes.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm at work... Waiting on my sister to call me. My dad comes to the hospital I work at to see his doctors and she's bringing him so she and I are going to hang out until he gets done. Looking forward to blowing off work a little while I do that


----------



## Susanne (Aug 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_ 
*I just went to the website of George Gina & Lucy and what a great selection of bags they have!* Yes, I think you shouldn't buy the bag if it didn't feel right. It will still be there later on if you decide to get it, although the price may be higher, but it is already very expensive so you don't want to make the wrong decision. It's all right, Susanne! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy your mac and other goodies! Hope to see pics too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
Yes, they have indeed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will make pics of my haul for you Wednesday I guess. Tomorrow I want to finish my bedroom and living room with buying a carpet and hanging up new pictures. Then I can take pics as well!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Hope you feel better after lunch, perhaps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











 I know you want a Macbook pro but your husband won't let you buy yet? Hope you can get the one you want. My old IBM laptop crashed in April last year and I got a macbook pro. The IBM kept restarting by itself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The motherboard was already damaged for 2 years._

 
yeah he still wont let me buy one yet! i was going to get one about a month ago without him ok'ing it but thought i'd better not. i'd be taking the money out of our savings so he needs to be cool with it before i use our money. if it was all my own cash it wouldn't be so bad. but we have a joint savings account where we both put money into each month. it's for house stuff, holiday funds and such. and i'd have got so annoyed with a pc that keeps restarting itself like that! seriously annoying! but now you have gone mac and never looked back! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_I'm at work... Waiting on my sister to call me. My dad comes to the hospital I work at to see his doctors and she's bringing him so she and I are going to hang out until he gets done. Looking forward to blowing off work a little while I do that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
you look great in your avatar sweetie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  very pretty!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Yes, they have indeed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will make pics of my haul for you Wednesday I guess. Tomorrow I want to finish my bedroom and living room with buying a carpet and hanging up new pictures. Then I can take pics as well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yay! i shall look forward to photos! 

one of the guys took a photo of me at work in a very unflattering position today! i was on all fours bending down connecting some wires! looked like i was in a doggy style position! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not cool! he then threatened to put it on facebook! i told him that if he did i'd make his working life hell! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 he got the message!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 16, 2010)

^^^^ Men


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_^^^^ Men 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i know right?! so immature!


----------



## nunu (Aug 16, 2010)

Looking forward to the pictures Susanne!

Oh Lou! I hope he doesn't post it!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 16, 2010)

I am so excited! I will fly to New York next Easter again!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*being a bit afraid to come to Sephora again*


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I am so excited! I will fly to New York next Easter again!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*being a bit afraid to come to Sephora again*_

 
awesome stuff! and you shouldnt be afraid to go to sephora! it's your wallet that should!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Looking forward to the pictures Susanne!

Oh Lou! I hope he doesn't post it!_

 
nah he wouldnt dare post it!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 16, 2010)

My wallet just moved out


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_My wallet just moved out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol! catch it quick! hee hee! it's running for the hills!


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 16, 2010)

i have to be at work for 7 am tomorrow to receive a delivery, i am really not looking forward to it, i am really not a morning person

hopefully if i go to bed now it wont be so bad


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 17, 2010)

^^ Hope you have a good morning!

I'm not a morning person too. I prefer to wake up by myself instead of being woken up by an alarm. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I am so excited! I will fly to New York next Easter again!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*being a bit afraid to come to Sephora again*_

 





Very exciting! Sephora is the best! Think about Nars, UD, MUFE... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I go there I can get some Philosophy too! Living vicariously through you. 

Lou, that was silly of them. It was like my school days when the boys would threaten to do the same things, though not on facebook since it wasn't popular yet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Men never grow up.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_i have to be at work for 7 am tomorrow to receive a delivery, i am really not looking forward to it, i am really not a morning person

hopefully if i go to bed now it wont be so bad_

 
i hope you got up ok this morning hun! i hate going to work so early too. althgough i start at 8am and not 7!

i am annoyed that i missed watching neighbours yesterday evening. it's an australian soap that i love! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 must try and watch it tonight!


----------



## kittykit (Aug 17, 2010)

Hello ladies! I hope there's sunshine in where you are now. There was a scary hailstorm on Sunday evening. I was home alone with Sandy and was so worried the hailstones would smash our windows. 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i am annoyed that i missed watching neighbours yesterday evening. it's an australian soap that i love! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 must try and watch it tonight!_

 
I missed Neighbours! I also like Home and Away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The only Australian shows I could watch on the cable TV here are McLeod's Daughters (when I've my breakfast) and Rush.


----------



## Susanne (Aug 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_Hello ladies! I* hope there's sunshine in where you are now.* There was a scary hailstorm on Sunday evening. I was home alone with Sandy and was so worried the hailstones would smash our windows. 

_

 





 One more day of heavy rain spending at home.

They say weekend should be better and warmer - I really hope so!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 17, 2010)

It was sunny all day here but in the late afternoon and evening it rained. These few days, one moment it is hot and bright, and the next moment there is heavy rain but the sun is still up. I guess the season is changing so fall is arriving! Time to pull out fall clothings and makeup colours!


----------



## vintageroses (Aug 17, 2010)

It feels like summer all year round! hahahhahas


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_Hello ladies! I hope there's sunshine in where you are now. There was a scary hailstorm on Sunday evening. I was home alone with Sandy and was so worried the hailstones would smash our windows. 




I missed Neighbours! I also like Home and Away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The only Australian shows I could watch on the cable TV here are McLeod's Daughters (when I've my breakfast) and Rush._

 
yeah neighbours is awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i don't watch home and away though, perhaps i should do! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_It feels like summer all year round! hahahhahas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
don't rub it in! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hee hee!  It's been quite sunny and warm in the uk today. however i expect it will be back to raining tommorow! grrrrr!

work today has been a nightmare. the owner of the company came and moaned a little about seeing a dead fly in the corner of the shop... i mean seriously?! i nearly lost my temper. plus she made a personal comment to me which is did not like.


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 17, 2010)

Lou, I'm sorry you have a lousy work day. Yeah, some people like to comment on everything, which is really uncalled for. Don't keep at heart her comments. We must be confident of ourselves. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (It's something I'm learning.) Hope you have a relaxing time at home.


----------



## vintageroses (Aug 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_don't rub it in! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hee hee!  It's been quite sunny and warm in the uk today. however i expect it will be back to raining tommorow! grrrrr!

work today has been a nightmare. the owner of the company came and moaned a little about seeing a dead fly in the corner of the shop... i mean seriously?! i nearly lost my temper. plus she made a personal comment to me which is did not like. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha oopsy daisy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gosh what?! seriously?! oh no! feel better hun! it's sad how people judge others when they don't even know the person!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_






 Lou, I'm sorry you have a lousy work day. Yeah, some people like to comment on everything, which is really uncalled for. Don't keep at heart her comments. We must be confident of ourselves. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (It's something I'm learning.) Hope you have a relaxing time at home._

 
cheers hun, i was called a 'big girl' and told that i should not wear a polo shirt because it wasn't flattering on me and that with the way that i looked (last week) she wouldn't have wanted to buy anything off me. wtf! i took half the stores money last week - so i feel the comments were rather nasty quite frankly. i know i am fat! i don't need the owner to tell me so. i have always been fat so if she didn't like it why hire me 3 years ago?!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_haha oopsy daisy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gosh what?! seriously?! oh no! feel better hun! it's sad how people judge others when they don't even know the person!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 meh i will get over it! i feel that i have way too many stresses in my life right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i feel like i moan all the time - not cool!


----------



## nunu (Aug 17, 2010)

Lou that was so rude of her! I am so sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but forget about her. You are not a "big girl" and it's none of her business!! Gosh that really ticked me off!!

Seriosuly hun F her and her snobby attitude. You are a beautiful person inside and out.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 17, 2010)

It pisses me off that she said that too. I kind of can't believe it... I'm sorry, Lou. Bitch is the only word that really comes to mind here...


----------



## nunu (Aug 17, 2010)

^You look sooo pretty in your avatar!


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 18, 2010)

MJ, you look very pretty in your avatar! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_cheers hun, 






 meh i will get over it! i feel that i have way too many stresses in my life right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i feel like i moan all the time - not cool!_

 
I agree, she was rude! You are beautiful inside and out, as Nora said! Remember the Glee episode and You Are Beautiful by Christina. Sorry, I'm a gleek here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I thought I was the one moaning here a lot recently. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I haven't been feeling that fantastic myself too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is mainly work related, sadly.


----------



## Susanne (Aug 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_





 MJ, you look very pretty in your avatar! 
_

 





I have started to make a Sephora wishlist for my trip to NY next Easter. I know there is still time but I have to save some extra money I guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The best thing is that I already know now where I will go shopping.

Have a great day you all! There should be more rain today, but at least there will be Grey's and Private Practice tonight.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Lou that was so rude of her! I am so sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but forget about her. You are not a "big girl" and it's none of her business!! Gosh that really ticked me off!!

Seriosuly hun F her and her snobby attitude. You are a beautiful person inside and out.




_

 
cheers sweetie. i mean i know i am bigger than average. but most of the time i am ok with that! but i felt so down yesterday after her comments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_It pisses me off that she said that too. I kind of can't believe it... I'm sorry, Lou. Bitch is the only word that really comes to mind here... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yeah today i'm less upset and more raging over the comments. the problem is i cant even complain because she owns the company!! and i thought my area manager was the ass....

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_





 MJ, you look very pretty in your avatar! 



I agree, she was rude! You are beautiful inside and out, as Nora said! Remember the Glee episode and You Are Beautiful by Christina. Sorry, I'm a gleek here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I thought I was the one moaning here a lot recently. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I haven't been feeling that fantastic myself too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is mainly work related, sadly._

 





 thanks! and you can be a gleek with me! love it! you guys are all so sweet!

have a great day everybody! i am trying to stay positive


----------



## Susanne (Aug 18, 2010)

Lou, you can stay positive for sure! Don't doubt!


----------



## Yagmur (Aug 18, 2010)

Hello my lovely Bimbo Friends, 

long time no speak. My dissertation is finished, I can't believe it!!! Thank you again for your help Susanne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lou don't give a f*** to what she said. You're beautiful!

Susanne that are awesome news. I'm jealous, can I please come with you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nora are you fasting? I can't, because of my Reflux. It's really hard to fast, if Ramadan is in Summer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm relaxing in Hamburg, with my Family right now. My Husband and I are going to Egypt on August 26th for one week. Can't wait, I really need that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you all have a fabolous Day


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 18, 2010)

lou,

unfortunately some people feel the need to put others down to make themselves feel better.

don't feel bad about what she said instead you should pity her,  because you are obviously a better person. i bet she has no friends

you are beautiful, inside and out, and you have a wonderful husband (from what i've heard) that loves you very much, screw her!!! 

edit: i thought you were taking about a customer?!?! if this is some one you work with and she says anything else you can do her for harassment, i dont care that she owns the company. Write down exactly what she said, and when, just incase you need it in the future. and if she makes any further comments right them down too.


i made it to work for 7 am yesterday, and then stayed til 6pm. I was so tired when i got in I didnt even make it on specktra!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 18, 2010)

Yagmur! lovely to see you sweetie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope you and your hubby have a wonderful time in Egypt! how fabulous!

and Alana yeah it was the company owner. if it was a customer i would have reacted very differently by giving them abuse back and martching them out of the shop! i did write it down but not sure what to do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it feel uncomfortable really.

having a much better day today though. me and ben have been listening to the grease soundtrack!


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_Yagmur! lovely to see you sweetie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope you and your hubby have a wonderful time in Egypt! how fabulous!

and Alana yeah it was the company owner. if it was a customer i would have reacted very differently by giving them abuse back and martching them out of the shop! i did write it down but not sure what to do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it feel uncomfortable really.

having a much better day today though. me and ben have been listening to the grease soundtrack!_

 

if this is the last you hear of it, forget about it, but if she says anything else its good to be prepared

i want to get the book of shadows... hmm,do u reckon it will still be about at the end of the month when i get paid?


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 18, 2010)

Lou, glad to hear you have a good day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hello, Yagmur! Have fun at Egypt! I'm not a muslim, but I know it is puasa because my muslims friends are fasting too. I have to eat small meals at frequent intervals, otherwise my stomach goes crazy. It can be a pain sometimes.


----------



## Susanne (Aug 18, 2010)

Yagmur! I am glad to hear you could finish your work!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have an awesome time in Egypt!

And Lou, don't give up to believe in yourself. If somebody does you an injustice - don't take it personal and try to get help where you can.

And what is this book of shadows?


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





I have started to make a Sephora wishlist for my trip to NY next Easter. I know there is still time but I have to save some extra money I guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I LOVE NY! I wasn't into makeup when I went (either time) but I can imagine how fun it would be to go makeup shopping in nyc! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Hello my lovely Bimbo Friends, 

long time no speak. My dissertation is finished, I can't believe it!!! Thank you again for your help Susanne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm relaxing in Hamburg, with my Family right now. My Husband and I are going to Egypt on August 26th for one week. Can't wait, I really need that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you all have a fabolous Day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Congrats on your dissertation! It must feel great to have it completed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 &Have an awesome time in Egypt--I'm jealous!

I'm having a better day today than I have so far this week. I'm grateful for that.. I'll take any good days I can get. It's rainy and grey out but I want to hold onto my good mood!


----------



## nunu (Aug 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Hello my lovely Bimbo Friends, 

long time no speak. My dissertation is finished, I can't believe it!!! Thank you again for your help Susanne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lou don't give a f*** to what she said. You're beautiful!

Susanne that are awesome news. I'm jealous, can I please come with you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nora are you fasting? I can't, because of my Reflux. It's really hard to fast, if Ramadan is in Summer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm relaxing in Hamburg, with my Family right now. My Husband and I are going to Egypt on August 26th for one week. Can't wait, I really need that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you all have a fabolous Day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yagmur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










I have missed you SO much!!! Congrats on finishing off your dissertation! Mine is due soon and i would need some help with getting participants! I'll ask if any UK based specktrettes would like to help me. 

I am sorry about your reflux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Yes i am fasting! I started yesterday though because i was on my period on the first week. I was really tired and felt a bit sick even though i didn't eat a lot. It is so hard to fast here though, the fast opens at 8.30pm here in the UK..Whilst back home it's at 6.40pm. I wish i was at home with my family, it is all about the atmosphere and company just like Christmas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

Have lots of fun in Egypt and stay in touch beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Susanne, that's great that you'll be going to NYC! I'm excited for you.


----------



## Yagmur (Aug 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Hello, Yagmur! Have fun at Egypt! I'm not a muslim, but I know it is puasa because my muslims friends are fasting too. *I have to eat small meals at frequent intervals, otherwise my stomach goes crazy. It can be a pain sometimes.*_

 
Thank you, I can't wait to go. I've never been to egypt, but it looks like paradise!
I know what you mean, just the same with me and my reflux. It's really a pain! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





 Yagmur! I am glad to hear you could finish your work!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have an awesome time in Egypt!_

 
Thank you, Susanne! I feel so relieved 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_Congrats on your dissertation! It must feel great to have it completed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 &Have an awesome time in Egypt--I'm jealous!_

 
Thank you, it feels good, really good. Now I have to wait for my result.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Yagmur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










I have missed you SO much!!! Congrats on finishing off your dissertation! Mine is due soon and i would need some help with getting participants! I'll ask if any UK based specktrettes would like to help me. 

I am sorry about your reflux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Yes i am fasting! I started yesterday though because i was on my period on the first week. I was really tired and felt a bit sick even though i didn't eat a lot. It is so hard to fast here though, the fast opens at 8.30pm here in the UK..Whilst back home it's at 6.40pm. I wish i was at home with my family, it is all about the atmosphere and company just like Christmas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

Have lots of fun in Egypt and stay in touch beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awww Nora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh, hun. It's really tough, may Allah give you patience to be strong! 
I know what you mean, it's totally different. The atmosphere and to be with the Family...

I've missed to chat with you all!

I'm going to visit my best Friend with my Sister now, we will watch the new Episode of Grey's Anatomy + Private Practice. Oh how I have missed things like this during the last time


----------



## Susanne (Aug 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_ 
I'm going to visit my best Friend with my Sister now, we will watch the new Episode of* Grey's Anatomy + Private Prac**tice*. Oh how I have missed things like this during the last time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am waiting for two friends - that's what we will do tonight


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_if this is the last you hear of it, forget about it, but if she says anything else its good to be prepared

i want to get the book of shadows... hmm,do u reckon it will still be about at the end of the month when i get paid?_

 
yes i think that is best. but if she mentions it next time then i shall perhaps think about taking it further. she also told me to not buy as much make up and use the money to join a gym! thanks but i'll stick with my bright eyeshadows thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





 Yagmur! I am glad to hear you could finish your work!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have an awesome time in Egypt!

And Lou, don't give up to believe in yourself. If somebody does you an injustice - don't take it personal and try to get help where you can.

And what is this book of shadows? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thanks hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And the book of shadows is the Urban Decay book of shadows volume 3. mine didn't arrive today but i bet it comes tommorow on my day off! not cool!

Alana i am sure it will still be available to buy at the end of the month. on 6/9 it'll be in stores anyways so you can always buy in store rather than online 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and Nunu i would help with your dissertation if you need me to


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_yes i think that is best. but if she mentions it next time then i shall perhaps think about taking it further. she also told me to not buy as much make up and use the money to join a gym! thanks but i'll stick with my bright eyeshadows thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 if she does this again i'll drive up to lincoln to sort her out myself! i'm from croydon, you don't mess with a croydon girl!!! lol

i wonder what makes her feel the need to say such hateful things

i'm so excited for the book of shadows


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_






 if she does this again i'll drive up to lincoln to sort her out myself! i'm from croydon, you don't mess with a croydon girl!!! lol

i wonder what makes her feel the need to say such hateful things

i'm so excited for the book of shadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hee hee! i'll let you know sweetie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 have you seen the black shadow palette UD have just announced? it's 6 smokey colours i believe! i part want it, but part think i have enough blacks/greys!

Nick is going to be even later home today, kinda sucks but at least i have had lots of 'me' time. and i don't mean that in a dodgy way! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i had time to do a face mask, faff around in the mirror with my eyebrows (tweezing in between wax), apply cuticle oil to my nails and sing along to the hairspray soundtrack!


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 18, 2010)

me time eh?


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_





me time eh?_

 
i know! it sounds so wrong! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i wouldn't announce that here don't worry! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 can you imagine?! 'so i've just been playing with myself, it was a fun evening! what did you guys do?!'


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 18, 2010)

i think you should one day just to make sure people are paying attention to what you are saying


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 19, 2010)

Talking about TV dramas, has anyone watched The OC before? I used to follow the series madly in my school days. When Marissa died at the end of the 3rd season, I stopped watching and the 4th season was its last as the viewership was poor. It is more along the storyline of Gossip Girls, about teenagers. I also watched a bit of Ally McBeal and ER, which I love! As for Desperate Housewives, I only watched 3 seasons. Before Private Practice, there was a law drama which I like but I forgot the name.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Thank you, I can't wait to go. I've never been to egypt, but it looks like paradise!
*I know what you mean, just the same with me and my reflux. It's really a pain!*





I'm going to visit my best Friend with my Sister now, we will watch the new Episode of Grey's Anatomy + Private Practice. Oh how I have missed things like this during the last time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, I have reflux too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Guess it is something I have to live with, and adapt my lifestyle to it. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_ i wonder what makes her feel the need to say such hateful things

i'm so excited for the book of shadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I wonder too. Maybe she is not confident about herself, and worse, feel the need to put others down. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can't wait to hear what you and Lou have to say about the BOS III! I'm contemplating getting one myself, but I don't know when stocks will arrive here.


----------



## Susanne (Aug 19, 2010)

My mother is visiting her cousin and yesterday evening on the phone she told me she might bring a kitten home!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A little black and white one called Smokey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, I would love that! My mother has a house with a garden five minutes away - the kitten would love it there just like our old one did and I could see it quite often.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Talking about TV dramas, *has anyone watched The OC before? *I used to follow the series madly in my school days. When Marissa died at the end of the 3rd season, I stopped watching and the 4th season was its last as the viewership was poor. It is more along the storyline of Gossip Girls, about teenagers. I also watched a bit of Ally McBeal and ER, which I love! As for Desperate Housewives, I only watched 3 seasons. Before Private Practice, there was a law drama which I like but I forgot the name._

 
yes! i loved the oc and have the dvd box sets. but like yourself after season 3 it went downhill and i kinda stopped watching half way through season 4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but although it was a short lived tv show, it was still good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i am way involved with gossip girl at the moment! chuck is freaking awesome and hot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm going to start seaosn 3 later today. and i love looking at all of the clothing - such pretty outfits! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nick however hates teh show with a passion, and if i am watching it he will go into the next room!! silly man! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Susanne that would be so lovely if you mum got a kitten! if it happens as always i expect some pictures! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hee hee! i love animals so much!


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 19, 2010)

So happy to find someone who likes The OC too! I love all the clothes and accessories too. I have the 3 dvd sets of the 3 seasons. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I know Gossip Girls has beautiful clothings too but too bad it is not shown here.


----------



## kittykit (Aug 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_yes i think that is best. but if she mentions it next time then i shall perhaps think about taking it further. she also told me to not buy as much make up and use the money to join a gym! thanks but i'll stick with my bright eyeshadows thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What a b*t*h?!?!!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Who did she think she is to say something like that? People like that (I know a few of them at work) don't usually have friends, even if they have, they're the 'same kind'. We don't need to know you in real life to know how lovely, fun and beautiful you are!


----------



## Yagmur (Aug 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I am waiting for two friends - that's what we will do tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





I love Wednesday evenings!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_yes i think that is best. but if she mentions it next time then i shall perhaps think about taking it further. she also told me to not buy as much make up and use the money to join a gym! thanks but i'll stick with my bright eyeshadows thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What? She is really rude and mean! She sure is jealous and has no Friends! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_





 if she does this again i'll drive up to lincoln to sort her out myself! i'm from croydon, you don't mess with a croydon girl!!! lol_

 
Count me in, I'm coming with you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Talking about TV dramas, has anyone watched *The OC *before? I used to follow the series madly in my school days. When Marissa died at the end of the 3rd season, I stopped watching and the 4th season was its last as the viewership was poor. It is more along the storyline of Gossip Girls, about teenagers. I also watched a bit of Ally McBeal and ER, which I love! As for Desperate Housewives, I only watched 3 seasons. Before Private Practice, there was a law drama which I like but I forgot the name._

 
I loved The OC, but when Marissa died, I stopped watching it too.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Yeah, I have reflux too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Guess it is something I have to live with, and adapt my lifestyle to it._

 
Yeah, thats right. But after some time you know how to handle it.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_My mother is visiting her cousin and yesterday evening on the phone she told me she might bring a kitten home!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*A little black and white one called Smokey*





Oh, I would love that! My mother has a house with a garden five minutes away - the kitten would love it there just like our old one did and I could see it quite often._

 
Sounds faboulous, and thats just the right name for a Kitty of a beautyholic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_What a b*t*h?!?!!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Who did she think she is to say something like that? People like that (I know a few of them at work) don't usually have friends, even if they have, they're the 'same kind'. We don't need to know you in real life to know how lovely, fun and beautiful you are!_

 





We redecorate the house of my Parents now. A lot of work, before we're going on vacation. But it will look great at the end


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 19, 2010)

Yay, Yagmur! Another The OC fan! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Smokey is the perfect name!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 19, 2010)

Congratulations in finishing your dissertation by the way Yagmur! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you must be so relieved! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 and have fun decoratiing your partents house 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i quite enjoy painting and such - i bet it will look great when you are done! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my day off is going quick! i'm about to have some late lunch and then watch gossip girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 also on a side note do any of you have issues with deodrant?? my under arms must be very sensitive because if i use a new deodrant my pits itch and go red raw and the flesh peels off!!! not good at all. and the deodrant i use doesn't appear to be in stores right now! argh! even when i buy the same brand but a different version i get this reaction! not cool!


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 19, 2010)

I don't use deodorant. I used Davidoff deodorant for a while when I was about fourteen or fifteen, which I won it in a lucky draw.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_I don't use deodorant. I used Davidoff deodorant for a while when I was about fourteen or fifteen, which I won it in a lucky draw. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
oh ok, what do you use then? I think you can also call anti persperant. the stuff i love is called nivea energy deodrant with lemon grass. but just can't find it right now!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 19, 2010)

I like Dove deodorant. It's weird because for awhile I was using some extra-strength stuff and then bought some Dove on a trip, thinking I wanted to try it but doubting it would work very well after using my other stuff but it works great and I've been using it for years now.

I still have sweat issues but... I'm just a really sweaty person (that sounds sooo sexy, I know) and I've accepted that.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_I like Dove deodorant. It's weird because for awhile I was using some extra-strength stuff and then bought some Dove on a trip, thinking I wanted to try it but doubting it would work very well after using my other stuff but it works great and I've been using it for years now.

I still have sweat issues but... I'm just a really sweaty person (that sounds sooo sexy, I know) and I've accepted that._

 
well i don't sweat alot unless i am at work. But because i am rushing about lifting lots of heavy things, by the end of a busy day i will be very sweaty! hence why i use the nivea stuff... perhaps i shall try dove. that it meant to be more sensitive on the skin right?


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_oh ok, what do you use then? I think you can also call anti persperant. the stuff i love is called nivea energy deodrant with lemon grass. but just can't find it right now!_

 
I don't use anything. I have slightly sweaty hands, especially when I'm stressed/scared, and I read that if I use deodorant/anti persperant on my armpits, the sweat will go somewhere else and I'll get more sweaty hands. So I just let my pits sweat, but generally I don't have issues with a lot of sweat there luckily.


----------



## Susanne (Aug 20, 2010)

Good morning Bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The sun is shining! Yay! 

I am really excited to come back to NY next Easter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Like a little child waiting for christmas


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_I don't use anything. I have slightly sweaty hands, especially when I'm stressed/scared, and I read that if I use deodorant/anti persperant on my armpits, the sweat will go somewhere else and I'll get more sweaty hands. So I just let my pits sweat, but generally I don't have issues with a lot of sweat there luckily._

 
ohhhh i never knew this! that does make sence that the sweat would come out somewhere else. this sounds gross but sometimes if i am really rushing around at work i get a sweaty back! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 maybe this is why?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Good morning Bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The sun is shining! Yay! 

I am really excited to come back to NY next Easter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Like a little child waiting for christmas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
morning sweetie! i'm not surprised you are excited!! NY is going to be awesome for you! and hopefully this time there will be no flight delays or issues! 

once again i am at work, just me and my assistant manager in today. hopefully it will be busy for us. i need some cash in the till! anybody want a sony product?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you can pay over the phone! lol!


----------



## vintageroses (Aug 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Good morning Bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The sun is shining! Yay! 

I am really excited to come back to NY next Easter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Like a little child waiting for christmas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Morning to you & evening to me! it's 5pm now! HAHAH that's so exciting! you have to keep us updated!


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Good morning Bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The sun is shining! Yay! 

I am really excited to come back to NY next Easter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Like a little child waiting for christmas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Christmas comes first. You have two Christmases to look forward to then. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_ohhhh i never knew this! that does make sence that the sweat would come out somewhere else. this sounds gross but sometimes if i am really rushing around at work i get a sweaty back! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 maybe this is why?

once again i am at work, just me and my assistant manager in today. hopefully it will be busy for us. i need some cash in the till! anybody want a sony product?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you can pay over the phone! lol!_

 
Could be that the sweat goes to your back. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want a TV!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 20, 2010)

i bet the tv's that wel sell here wouldn't work in other countries because they won't have the correct tv tuner inside 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 work is so quiet today! but my book of shadows 3 has arrived so have played with that a little!


----------



## kittykit (Aug 20, 2010)

I can't wait till the week is over! Works sucks this week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We've no plans for the weekend. I think summer is back again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I should go and get some tan.


----------



## vintageroses (Aug 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i bet the tv's that wel sell here wouldn't work in other countries because they won't have the correct tv tuner inside 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 work is so quiet today! but my book of shadows 3 has arrived so have played with that a little! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
wooohoo! how are the colours? gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykat* 
_I can't wait till the week is over! Works sucks this week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We've no plans for the weekend. I think summer is back again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I should go and get some tan._

 
yays! it's OVER! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now you can sit back & enjoy


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi Girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Friiiidayyy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not a bad week overall and I can't tell you guys how thankful I am for that! Last week was so stressful and horrible!

No plans this weekend except probably breakfast with Allen on Sunday--it's a new thing we do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




After work today, I'm going to go to the bookstore and look for a certain book.. I'm also considering hitting up Ulta but I feel like I'll probably be too tired by the time I get out of here.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_wooohoo! how are the colours? gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






yays! it's OVER! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now you can sit back & enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yes the colours are brilliant apart from 3 of them which are glitter bombs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i'm super happy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i hope everybody has a great weekend, even if you don't do anything that thrilling! as long as y'all are happy and relaxing it's all good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i shall be working tommorow, but on sunday me and nick will be spending the day watching movies and snuggling at home because i've barely seen him over the past few weeks


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_yes the colours are brilliant apart from 3 of them which are glitter bombs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i'm super happy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i hope everybody has a great weekend, even if you don't do anything that thrilling! as long as y'all are happy and relaxing it's all good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i shall be working tommorow, but on sunday me and nick will be spending the day watching movies and snuggling at home because i've barely seen him over the past few weeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
im working tomorrow too, i work every saturday, it sucks! but i have booked next saturday off so i get a 3 day weekend!!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_but on sunday me and nick will be spending the day watching movies and snuggling at home because i've barely seen him over the past few weeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Same with me and Allen.. We've had conflicting work schedules. I'll probably spend Saturday and Sunday night with him.


----------



## Susanne (Aug 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Christmas comes first. *You have two Christmases to look forward to then.*




_

 

I haven't thought about that! Yay!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_I can't wait till the week is over! Works sucks this week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We've no plans for the weekend. I think summer is back again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*I should go and get some tan*._

 
That's what I will do this afternoon!!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_im working tomorrow too, i work every saturday, it sucks! but i have booked next saturday off so i get a 3 day weekend!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
weirdly i have next saturday off too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am off work from Tuesday- Saturday next week! me and Nick can spend some quality time together. We don't have much spare cash because we don't get paid until the end of the week, so will be doing cheap activities like film watching, going for walks and maybe going to a resturant one day


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_weirdly i have next saturday off too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am off work from Tuesday- Saturday next week! me and Nick can spend some quality time together. We don't have much spare cash because we don't get paid until the end of the week, so will be doing cheap activities like film watching, going for walks and maybe going to a resturant one day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
sounds good to me, like a mini holiday at home!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 22, 2010)

I hadn't planned on it but I stopped by Ulta, Sephora and my MAC counter today.

At Ulta, I got: Amazing & Boi-ing concealer (not sure which one I like better), a studio gear (i think?) blush brush, an eco tools eye shadow brush (I have one already), 2 Essie polishes (Pretty Edgy & Sew Psyched), "Gargantuan Green Grape" by Opi, a Dermatologica sample set--wanted to try a new regimen, tweezerman tweezers

At Sephora I got: Hourglass primer, Mat Velvet foundation

At MAC I got: "Idol Eyes" e/s and "Humid" e/s (in TTB packaging)

I'm sorry the weekend is almost over


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 23, 2010)

^^ Yeah, it's Monday already! Another week to go through all over again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy your haul! It's what keeps us, or me, going! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_weirdly i have next saturday off too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am off work from Tuesday- Saturday next week! me and Nick can spend some quality time together. We don't have much spare cash because we don't get paid until the end of the week, so will be doing cheap activities like film watching, going for walks and maybe going to a resturant one day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What a long break! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you have a good time without spending a lot.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 23, 2010)

just today at work and then the rest of the week off! whoop!! but it's heavy rain today, i hope it brightens up so we can do the garden at some point this week - it's looking rather jungle like!


----------



## kittykit (Aug 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_just today at work and then the rest of the week off!_

 
Lucky you!! 

We didn't go to the lake yesterday! M was so lazy and he was playing computer game the whole day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was too hot to go out anyway... so we stayed at home. I can't be under the hot sun for too long because I always get migraines after that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I reorganised my stash instead and played with my makeup


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_Lucky you!! 

We didn't go to the lake yesterday! M was so lazy and he was playing computer game the whole day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was too hot to go out anyway... so we stayed at home. I can't be under the hot sun for too long because I always get migraines after that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I reorganised my stash instead and played with my makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

well it still sounds like you had a godo day! Nick played games on his pc for alot of yesterday too! men are all the same!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Aug 23, 2010)

Oh, boys and their games..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My boyfriend has been pretty much glued to his iPhone ever since he got it. It never occurred to me that him having an iPhone 4 might be a bad idea for the same reasons that I would never give him a PSP - it leads to some antisocial behavior


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 24, 2010)

I just got to try out the new iPhone 4 today! I think the design is better than 3GS, but 3GS is cuter. There is no groove at the front border of 4, which is good as mine tends to gather dirt there. 

This morning, as I was walking to work after I drop off from the bus, the sun was up and there was a light cool breeze blowing continuously. I thought, won't it be nice to be at the beach right now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Too, bad! No chance.


----------



## Susanne (Aug 24, 2010)

Good morning!

Vacations are over for me today. School will start on Monday again, and we teachers have to prepare the new school year this week. 

Team meetings, conferences, an advanced training for all of us and I have to visit new students at home.

I think I had great summer vacations! I know you are still waiting for pictures of my new stash and of my living room - I have not forgotten you! I have just finished my last decorations.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_






 I just got to try out the new iPhone 4 today! I think the design is better than 3GS, but 3GS is cuter. There is no groove at the front border of 4, which is good as mine tends to gather dirt there. 

This morning, as I was walking to work after I drop off from the bus, the sun was up and there was a light cool breeze blowing continuously. I thought, won't it be nice to be at the beach right now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Too, bad! No chance._

 
awesome! I hope you enjoy your iphone4! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm still obsessed with mine! i have never had a phone that is like a computer before! 

Susanne have fun preparing for the new term 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And i can't wait to see your pictures!


----------



## kittykit (Aug 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_Oh, boys and their games..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My boyfriend has been pretty much glued to his iPhone ever since he got it. It never occurred to me that him having an iPhone 4 might be a bad idea for the same reasons that I would never give him a PSP - it leads to some antisocial behavior 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
We've PS3 at home... he wouldn't stop until he plays all the levels. I'm always very afraid to hear him saying, 'I'll be at the games store...' when we're out shopping... oh noooooooooooooo


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 24, 2010)

No, I don't have iPhone 4. I was just playing with someone else's. My 3GS is my first touch screen phone too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like playing computer games and such, but perhaps I'm not obsessed like boys. I know when to stop!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_We've PS3 at home... he wouldn't stop until he plays all the levels. I'm always very afraid to hear him saying, 'I'll be at the games store...' when we're out shopping... oh noooooooooooooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yes Nick gets obsessive about completing every level and getting every bonus or whatever on games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so annoying!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_No, I don't have iPhone 4. I was just playing with someone else's. My 3GS is my first touch screen phone too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like playing computer games and such, but perhaps I'm not obsessed like boys. I know when to stop! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
aha i see! sorry i misunderstood! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and yeah i like the odd game like mario, zelda and sonic. but i'm not into shooting ones or war games.  and you'd think nick wouldn't want to play games when he gets home seeing as he does it all day! it's crazy! but he says most of the guys at his work still play games in their spare time.


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 24, 2010)

Does Nick work at a company that does gaming?


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Does Nick work at a company that does gaming?_

 
yeah Nick works for Rockstar Games


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 24, 2010)

I try not to visit Specktra until I'm at work because then I can sit on here for hours and kill all my downtime... But I'm still at home and I got sucked in. This place is like crack.


----------



## vintageroses (Aug 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_I try not to visit Specktra until I'm at work because then I can sit on here for hours and kill all my downtime... But I'm still at home and I got sucked in. This place is like crack._

 
HAHA me tooooooooo! Yes it is like crack!I love being around here!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 24, 2010)

yup it's like crack indeed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 usually my working day is busy so i sometimes get on here in the afternoon, but most of my time here is mornings before my shop opens and for a little while in the evening after work. coming here chills me out!


----------



## vintageroses (Aug 24, 2010)

^^ It's nice because we all feel so close to each other! <3


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 24, 2010)

I love to come here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




GTA is a famous Rockstar game that I've played.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_I love to come here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




GTA is a famous Rockstar game that I've played. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yes the GTA games are their most famous i think. i quite enjoyed the vice city one, but the others i pass on!  I can see why they are popular. They do other games of course.  The most recent being Red Dead Redemption i think which is a cowboy game.  Most of their games get pretty good reviews. It's just a shame that i never really like them!  Although what Nick is working on now sounds like i'll love it!  But can't say what it is due to privacey policies and such.

On a side note i joked with Nick that he should try and contact the head of Rockstar and ask if they can make a guinea pig game! not enough things have guinea pigs in them!! Nick laughed at me and said not a chance!


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_yes the GTA games are their most famous i think. i quite enjoyed the vice city one, but the others i pass on!  I can see why they are popular. They do other games of course.  The most recent being Red Dead Redemption i think which is a cowboy game.  Most of their games get pretty good reviews. It's just a shame that i never really like them!  Although what Nick is working on now sounds like i'll love it!  But can't say what it is due to privacey policies and such.

On a side note i joked with Nick that he should try and contact the head of Rockstar and ask if they can make a guinea pig game! not enough things have guinea pigs in them!! Nick laughed at me and said not a chance! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'd buy the guinea pig game just for a laugh!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 24, 2010)

Guinea pigs scare me. Not animals like that in general--I've had hamsters and I have rats now but something about guinea pigs freak me out and I can't quite put my finger on why.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_I'd buy the guinea pig game just for a laugh!_

 
lol! i'll let him know! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_Guinea pigs scare me. Not animals like that in general--I've had hamsters and I have rats now but something about guinea pigs freak me out and I can't quite put my finger on why._

 
awww! poor guinea pigs! they are my favourite animal! sadly i don't have any right now, however hopefully i will be able to get some next year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love the noises they make!


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_Guinea pigs scare me. Not animals like that in general--I've had hamsters and I have rats now but something about guinea pigs freak me out and I can't quite put my finger on why._

 

maybe because they talk?


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 25, 2010)

They do? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_yes the GTA games are their most famous i think. i quite enjoyed the vice city one, but the others i pass on! 
On a side note i joked with Nick that he should try and contact the head of Rockstar and ask if they can make a guinea pig game! not enough things have guinea pigs in them!! Nick laughed at me and said not a chance! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I don't really enjoy that type of games too. Just my personal preferences. If it is a guinea pig games it has to be cute.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 25, 2010)

guinea pigs are very talkative! not human language though (unless you watch g-force movie!) but they make funny squeaks, grunts and they do this funny thing where they almost make themselves vibrate and wiggle their bums around! It's either because they are angry or horny perhaps!


----------



## kittykit (Aug 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_guinea pigs are very talkative! not human language though (unless you watch g-force movie!) but they make funny squeaks, grunts and they do this funny thing where they almost make themselves vibrate and wiggle their bums around! It's either because they are angry or horny perhaps!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My grandparents kept some guinea pigs when I was young but I didn't recall them doing that *lol* It will be funny to watch. I remember the baby guinea pigs, they're soooo cute! I've a very _talkative_ dog at home


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 25, 2010)

That's so funny, Lou. I didn't watch G-force. My grandma used to have hamsters so I saw them a few times. My friend used to have guinea pigs but I didn't see them. I played with the hamsters before. I placed their food outside the cage to lure them out, and then they came out and chew the food hastily and stuff it at both sides of their cheeks! They look so puffed up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then they ran back to their cage and started chewing the food from their cheeks.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 25, 2010)

hamsters are cool too! they are indeed funny when they put the food in their cheeks!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i really like those tiny ones you can get too! they're like the size of a big toe or something! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




here is a link to hear the weird vibrating guinea pig noise! -
http://jackiesguineapiggies.com/guin...kies_purrs.wav


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_guinea pigs are very talkative! not human language though (unless you watch g-force movie!) but they make funny squeaks, grunts and they do this funny thing where they almost make themselves vibrate and wiggle their bums around! It's either because they are angry or horny perhaps!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Scary! Vibrating guinea pigs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Rats "boggle" their eyes--where they bulge out. I don't like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Only one of mine has done it, so I'm thankful for that haha.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_Scary! Vibrating guinea pigs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Rats "boggle" their eyes--where they bulge out. I don't like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Only one of mine has done it, so I'm thankful for that haha._

 
lol! it sounds like something a cartoon rat would do! hee hee! i'm not a fan of rats though, i must be honest, they make my skin crawl!


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 25, 2010)

The vibrating sound of the guinea pigs sounds a little like the cooing of doves. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or turkeys.

Today I came across quite a few stray cats on my way to and back from work. I finally saw the fat ginger who lives downstairs in my neighbouring block. It was no where to be seen for a month after some painting works was done there. I also saw one sunning itself, so cute! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There are a few residential strays, one I named "thief" because of its black fur that covers the head right down to just about the mouth, making it look like it is wearing a mask. The mouth and chest is white. There is another black and white one that looks like a rabbit, hence it is "rabbit".


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_lol! it sounds like something a cartoon rat would do! hee hee! i'm not a fan of rats though, i must be honest, they make my skin crawl!_

 
Most people feel that way.. They usually say it's the tail that really bothers them. I love rats. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I work with them, I have three.. So I spend a lot of time with them. They make great pets if you don't dislike them


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_The vibrating sound of the guinea pigs sounds a little like the cooing of doves. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or turkeys.

Today I came across quite a few stray cats on my way to and back from work. I finally saw the fat ginger who lives downstairs in my neighbouring block. It was no where to be seen for a month after some painting works was done there. I also saw one sunning itself, so cute! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There are a few residential strays, one I named "thief" because of its black fur that covers the head right down to just about the mouth, making it look like it is wearing a mask. The mouth and chest is white. There is another black and white one that looks like a rabbit, hence it is "rabbit". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
awww! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 poor stray kitties! but what cute nicknames you have given them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love playing with the cats that live near me! my neighbours think i am crazy because i am always playing with their kitties! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_Most people feel that way.. They usually say it's the tail that really bothers them. I love rats. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I work with them, I have three.. So I spend a lot of time with them. They make great pets if you don't dislike them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yes i think it's the tail and the slightly pointed face that gets to me! although gerbils and degus also freak me out! and mice!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 25, 2010)

Tonight is Wednesday evening 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Grey's Anatomy, Private Practice and pizza


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 25, 2010)

My day is going by soooo slowly!! Ugh. What would I do without Specktra and General Hospital? (I catch up by watching online while I'm at work).


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Tonight is Wednesday evening 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Grey's Anatomy, Private Practice and pizza 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
sounds like a great plan! i had pizza yesterday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but tonight i made a beef stew which was yummy and filling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_My day is going by soooo slowly!! Ugh. What would I do without Specktra and General Hospital? (I catch up by watching online while I'm at work)._

 
awww! if it wasn't for specktra you'd be very bored and you wouldn't know any of us lovely people to keep you amused! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







now what is for dessert.... even though i really shouldn't have one!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_awww! if it wasn't for specktra you'd be very bored and you wouldn't know any of us lovely people to keep you amused! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







now what is for dessert.... even though i really shouldn't have one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ain't that the truth!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think it's time for a coffee break over here... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Did you decide on what to have for dessert?


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_Ain't that the truth!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think it's time for a coffee break over here... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Did you decide on what to have for dessert?_

 
lol! you know i never did have a dessert! i had a cup of hot chocolate though because it's kinda cold here and that satisfied my sweet tooth. Nick on the other hand had some ben and jerry's ice cream!


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 26, 2010)

^^ Which flavour? I love Ben & Jerry's! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Tonight is Wednesday evening 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Grey's Anatomy, Private Practice and pizza 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hope you had fun! It was Glee night for me, but I've watched the episode before.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_awww! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 poor stray kitties! but what cute nicknames you have given them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love playing with the cats that live near me! my neighbours think i am crazy because i am always playing with their kitties! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
I never stroke or play with the strays, though I fed the fat ginger once out of curiosity.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 26, 2010)

i think it was the phish food one that he had 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and you fed the ginger one out of curiosity?! lol! that made me chuckle! hee hee!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm sure the ginger kitty was very pleased!

it's chucking it down with rain here today! not good at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 although today i shall be sorting things out ready for the mother in laws visit tommorow.


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 26, 2010)

Phish food is fun to eat, with all the chocolate fishes in there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Yes, I wanted to see if the cat would respond to me so I fed it. It is very well fed by some kind-hearted person daily, which explains why it is so fat!

I hope you get your things sorted out. Household chores? It rained suddenly for less than half an hour and it is very hot and sunny now. I'm not liking the weather.


----------



## PeachTwist (Aug 26, 2010)

I have to admit I come to Specktra several times a day and browse.  I don't really say much as I'm new to Makeup and so I don't exactly feel helpful, lol.

I really do spend a lot of my day browsing Specktra, YouTube, Temptalia and what not.  Yeah, make-up is pretty much all I do online.  I'm lame, haha.

I really need to get a job so I can actually BUY frequently. lol


----------



## kittykit (Aug 26, 2010)

Today is so slow. I can't wait to go home. It's been very quiet at work... I only have one conference call today, what a surprise!  So, here I am on Specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm meeting a close friend today after work. We're going to pick a present for M's 28th birthday. He gets perfume, books and CDs from me every year, really boring eh? I would love to give him something special but I don't know what! He loves playing golf... he did mention something about getting new golf clubs but I know nothing about golf. It's boring, meh. I'm taking him out for brunch on Saturday, massage in the afternoon and movie in the evening (we're going to watch Salt). It was never easy to get a present for the men, was it?


----------



## vintageroses (Aug 26, 2010)

Using my MacBook to chat with you girls! Feels weird!need abit of getting used to! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lou i'm excited for you!

I went makeup shopping today!but not for me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for a friend's bday! managed to get her a pretty Bobbi brown blush! 

Currently lusting over these!! It's 100ish in Singapore ): booo but i might get it! sorry i can't put the picture in still really unfamilar with how the mac works!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 26, 2010)

I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my MacBook. It was a little strange at first for me too (coming from using Windows) and now I can't stand using Windows.. Macs seem so intuitive to me now.

I've been sitting online since I got to work. I just don't feel like doing anything. Help!

I cannot waiiiittt to go to my mac counter after work. I may even leave here, go to the mall and come back but it remains to be seen if that will pan out or not.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Phish food is fun to eat, with all the chocolate fishes in there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Yes, I wanted to see if the cat would respond to me so I fed it. It is very well fed by some kind-hearted person daily, which explains why it is so fat!

I hope you get your things sorted out. Household chores? It rained suddenly for less than half an hour and it is very hot and sunny now. I'm not liking the weather. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yeah household chores again. we have been deep cleaning the house inside and out because the in laws are visiting in the morning... once i was told that the house was dirty (about 3 years ago) and i have always been very paranoid since.  although i don't feel the house ever was that dirty if you know what i mean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PeachTwist* 

 
_I have to admit I come to Specktra several times a day and browse.  I don't really say much as I'm new to Makeup and so I don't exactly feel helpful, lol.

I really do spend a lot of my day browsing Specktra, YouTube, Temptalia and what not.  Yeah, make-up is pretty much all I do online.  I'm lame, haha.

I really need to get a job so I can actually BUY frequently. lol_

 
awww whatever you have to say is a nice contribution! everybody starts somewhere! even if you just ask lots of questions! that is ok too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i need a pay rise so i can buy even more! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_Today is so slow. I can't wait to go home. It's been very quiet at work... I only have one conference call today, what a surprise!  So, here I am on Specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm meeting a close friend today after work. We're going to pick a present for M's 28th birthday. He gets perfume, books and CDs from me every year, really boring eh? I would love to give him something special but I don't know what! He loves playing golf... he did mention something about getting new golf clubs but I know nothing about golf. It's boring, meh. I'm taking him out for brunch on Saturday, massage in the afternoon and movie in the evening (we're going to watch Salt). It was never easy to get a present for the men, was it?_

 
well have fun watching Salt! I saw it ealier this week and it's awesome! Really had me on the edge of my seat! Nick enjoyed it also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I hope your hubby has a good brithday.... i'm with you on the frustrating gift buying process!  Once i ended up buying Nick a new pc even though it was crazy expencive. Purely because i couldn't think of anything else!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_Using my MacBook to chat with you girls! Feels weird!need abit of getting used to! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lou i'm excited for you!

I went makeup shopping today!but not for me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for a friend's bday! managed to get her a pretty Bobbi brown blush! 

Currently lusting over these!! It's 100ish in Singapore ): booo but i might get it! sorry i can't put the picture in still really unfamilar with how the mac works!_

 
ooohh those shoe boots are very nice! i like the peep toe! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And think of me sat here on my poopy dell while you have the mac book pro of my dreams! lol! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







today has been very uneventful for me. but the house is so clean it is practically sparkling.  I did have some cross words with Nick though because he wasn't doing things properly.  I told him we're only going to all this effort for his family, so perhaps he should take a more active role in the cleaning!


----------



## vintageroses (Aug 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my MacBook. It was a little strange at first for me too (coming from using Windows) and now I can't stand using Windows.. Macs seem so intuitive to me now._

 
haha i agree!I have been sucha Windows girl tooo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahahs


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 
_ooohh those shoe boots are very nice! i like the peep toe!  And think of me sat here on my poopy dell while you have the mac book pro of my dreams! lol!  

today has been very uneventful for me. but the house is so clean it is practically sparkling. I did have some cross words with Nick though because he wasn't doing things properly. I told him we're only going to all this effort for his family, so perhaps he should take a more active role in the cleaning!_

 
hehe i love thoses shoes too! might just go get them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehes

awwws, don't worry dec is coming soon & we will soon be talking to each other macbook to macbook 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ooooh i hope you guys are fine right now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 when are they coming?


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 my MacBook. It was a little strange at first for me too (coming from using Windows) and now I can't stand using Windows.. Macs seem so intuitive to me now.

I've been sitting online since I got to work. I just don't feel like doing anything. Help!_

 
I started using Macbk last June and it took me a short while to get used to it. I use Windows at work. Somehow, I intuitively navigate Windows at work and Mac at home, but when I'm elsewhere, like when I was playing with the notebooks at Sony which use Windows when I was looking at the TVs, I get confused. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, it is Friday! At least the weekend is almost here!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 27, 2010)

Have a great Friday you all! I am really looking forward to get Fabulous Felines on Wednesday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tomorrow I want go to a publisher for school books - let's see what I can use for my lessons!

And I plan to pick up Blue Satin n/p by Chanel


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_haha i agree!I have been sucha Windows girl tooo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahahs




hehe i love thoses shoes too! might just go get them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehes

awwws, don't worry dec is coming soon & we will soon be talking to each other macbook to macbook 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ooooh i hope you guys are fine right now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 when are they coming?_

 
they are arriving at about 11.30am today.... i'm going to be doing his mothers make up and then we shall be going out for a meal at one of my favourite resturants - nandos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Have a great Friday you all! I am really looking forward to get Fabulous Felines on Wednesday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tomorrow I want go to a publisher for school books - let's see what I can use for my lessons!

And I plan to pick up Blue Satin n/p by Chanel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
have a great day Susanne! My day won't be that exciting.  But tommorow i have a girls night out which will be good fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to get my brows waxed first thing in the morning, buy a new top, relax! and then my friend is coming over at 4.30 so that i can do her make up. I shall be getting lots of practise on doing make up applications on others! Which is good because i'd love to be a MUA one day.... even if it is just freelance.  But my confiddence isn't so great because everything goes fine until i have to apply eye liner! on myself i'm fine but on others i get it all wonky


----------



## kittykit (Aug 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_they are arriving at about 11.30am today.... i'm going to be doing his mothers make up and then we shall be going out for a meal at one of my favourite resturants - nandos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I missed Nando's!! I wish there's one here. The last time I had my favourite peri peri chicken was almost a year ago when we went visiting my family in Melbourne. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Will do some online shopping on HQhair today... They gave me the loyalty discount offer last December and I haven't used it yet. I think I'm gonna get myself a Nars Albatross and some UD stuffs


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_I missed Nando's!! I wish there's one here. The last time I had my favourite peri peri chicken was almost a year ago when we went visiting my family in Melbourne. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Will do some online shopping on HQhair today... They gave me the loyalty discount offer last December and I haven't used it yet. I think I'm gonna get myself a Nars Albatross and some UD stuffs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
aww i'm sorry you don't have nandos in your country. can you at leats buy the marinades in supermarkets so you can make your own? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 some of my friends don't like it because they say it is boring- but i love chicken and i love trying all the nice side dishes they do now! the spicey rice is still my fave though but they have started to do sweet potatoe mash which is lovely too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ooohh hqhair is a dangerous site! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 albatross looks like a very nice highlighter! and let us know what UD stuff you get! they also do philosophy products if you are interested in them!


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Have a great Friday you all! I am really looking forward to get Fabulous Felines on Wednesday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tomorrow I want go to a publisher for school books - let's see what I can use for my lessons!

And I plan to pick up Blue Satin n/p by Chanel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Great that you are getting FF soon! I wanted Blue Satin for a long time but I never pick it up. Maybe you can push me over the edge. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_they are arriving at about 11.30am today.... i'm going to be doing his mothers make up and then we shall be going out for a meal at one of my favourite resturants - nandos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




have a great day Susanne! My day won't be that exciting. But tommorow i have a girls night out which will be good fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to get my brows waxed first thing in the morning, buy a new top, relax! and then my friend is coming over at 4.30 so that i can do her make up. I shall be getting lots of practise on doing make up applications on others! Which is good because i'd love to be a MUA one day.... even if it is just freelance. But my confiddence isn't so great because everything goes fine until i have to apply eye liner! on myself i'm fine but on others i get it all wonky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I would love to try nandos! Have fun nonetheless! I don't have the chance to do makeup on anyone else so I have no confidence at all. But I do want to try! I'm sure we makeup fanatics all do!


----------



## PeachTwist (Aug 27, 2010)

Well it's 8:25am and I'm sitting in bed browsing here, Youtube, Temptalia etc. lol.

Going out for lunch today with my boyfriends mother, grandmother and his grandmothers brother & sister I believe.  Oh, and his 7mo old sister.  (There is 25yrs between them.)  We're celebrating his Grandma's birthday, which was yesterday and our engagement (which also happened yesterday).

It's supposed to be a fun, celebratory time but his mother really dislikes me and always finds a way to ruin our good moods - so I really hope she doesn't ruin my happiness about our engagement.

I've been awake since 3am-ish so I'm going to be exhausted.  I tried going back to sleep but just can't seem to - I feel a headache coming on though, which is not good.


----------



## kittykit (Aug 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_aww i'm sorry you don't have nandos in your country. can you at leats buy the marinades in supermarkets so you can make your own? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 some of my friends don't like it because they say it is boring- but i love chicken and i love trying all the nice side dishes they do now! the spicey rice is still my fave though but they have started to do sweet potatoe mash which is lovely too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ooohh hqhair is a dangerous site! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 albatross looks like a very nice highlighter! and let us know what UD stuff you get! they also do philosophy products if you are interested in them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I only allow myself to order from HQhair 3x a year... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I ended up getting only Albatross and some nail tools from Essie. I wanted UD Zero (almost finished my current one!) but they're out of stock. I placed the order before 10am today and got a confirmation they've shipped my stuffs an hour later. I love how fast they ship!

I've been very _bad_ today... I ordered some CG from Transdesign... 7 of them are from CG Vintage Vixen collection


----------



## vintageroses (Aug 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_they are arriving at about 11.30am today.... i'm going to be doing his mothers make up and then we shall be going out for a meal at one of my favourite resturants - nandos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
oooh i hope you're having fun sweetie! yess i love nandos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 loved it in aus, haven't tried it in singapore though! it just came here! yums!


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 27, 2010)

Where is Nandos at?


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PeachTwist* 

 
_Well it's 8:25am and I'm sitting in bed browsing here, Youtube, Temptalia etc. lol.

Going out for lunch today with my boyfriends mother, grandmother and his grandmothers brother & sister I believe.  Oh, and his 7mo old sister.  (There is 25yrs between them.)  We're celebrating his Grandma's birthday, which was yesterday and our engagement (which also happened yesterday).

It's supposed to be a fun, celebratory time but his mother really dislikes me and always finds a way to ruin our good moods - so I really hope she doesn't ruin my happiness about our engagement.

I've been awake since 3am-ish so I'm going to be exhausted.  I tried going back to sleep but just can't seem to - I feel a headache coming on though, which is not good._

 
Congrats on the engagement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I used to have a boyfriend whose mom didn't like me.. It sucks for sure but try to not let her get to you so you can enjoy the celebration


----------



## PeachTwist (Aug 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_Congrats on the engagement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I used to have a boyfriend whose mom didn't like me.. It sucks for sure but try to not let her get to you so you can enjoy the celebration 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah - it's hard.  I've dealt with Moms who haven't liked me in the past, but I've never met anyone like this one before.  Definitely the hardest person I have ever had to deal with in my life, shockingly.

I really hope we can enjoy the day together.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PeachTwist* 

 
_Well it's 8:25am and I'm sitting in bed browsing here, Youtube, Temptalia etc. lol.

Going out for lunch today with my boyfriends mother, grandmother and his grandmothers brother & sister I believe.  Oh, and his 7mo old sister.  (There is 25yrs between them.)  We're celebrating his Grandma's birthday, which was yesterday and our engagement (which also happened yesterday).

It's supposed to be a fun, celebratory time but his mother really dislikes me and always finds a way to ruin our good moods - so I really hope she doesn't ruin my happiness about our engagement.

I've been awake since 3am-ish so I'm going to be exhausted.  I tried going back to sleep but just can't seem to - I feel a headache coming on though, which is not good._

 

congratulations on your engagement! and don't worry, i know all about difficult mother in laws! although my day with her today went very well
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_I only allow myself to order from HQhair 3x a year... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I ended up getting only Albatross and some nail tools from Essie. I wanted UD Zero (almost finished my current one!) but they're out of stock. I placed the order before 10am today and got a confirmation they've shipped my stuffs an hour later. I love how fast they ship!

I've been very bad today... I ordered some CG from Transdesign... 7 of them are from CG Vintage Vixen collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ooohh well i hope you enjoy your goodies! and that is lightspeed dispatching! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_oooh i hope you're having fun sweetie! yess i love nandos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 loved it in aus, haven't tried it in singapore though! it just came here! yums!_

 
wow! i never knew that nandos was a worldwide place! it's awesome!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Where is Nandos at?_

 
try googling to see if you can find a local one? we only got ours in lincoln about 2 years ago and we go many times a year!! more so than any other resturants!


----------



## Face2Mac (Aug 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PeachTwist* 

 
_It's supposed to be a fun, celebratory time but his mother really dislikes me and always finds a way to ruin our good moods - so I really hope she doesn't ruin my happiness about our engagement._

 
Congratulations on your engagement.

Sometimes parents can just be possessive about their kids and will see a significant other that they didn't choose as a threat.

I know about dealing with funky parents. My husband's father is a bigot and a racist and considering I am black and my husbo is white, that is a problem. On top of that my sister-in-law just came out of the closet (gay), so my father-in-law has had a rough road these past years. My husbo and his sister have decided to cut all ties with the man, which is painful to watch but necessary for them to continue in the life that they have chosen.


----------



## Face2Mac (Aug 27, 2010)

BTW, I love specktra and it's community, too. If I am bored, depressed or need advice, I can run here and get a dose of it all.

I even specktra in the car, dentist, ballgame and on vacation with my phone. I can't go a day without seeing what is going on here.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_Congratulations on your engagement.

Sometimes parents can just be possessive about their kids and will see a significant other that they didn't choose as a threat.

I know about dealing with funky parents. My husband's father is a bigot and a racist and considering I am black and my husbo is white, that is a problem. On top of that my sister-in-law just came out of the closet (gay), so my father-in-law has had a rough road these past years. My husbo and his sister have decided to cut all ties with the man, which is painful to watch but necessary for them to continue in the life that they have chosen._

 
wow it sounds like you have the father in law from hell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not good at all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and yes i specktra all the time too! i can just about manage it on my iphone but prefer to wait until i'm at an actual pc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 maybe i should get a little netbook from work just for specktra?! lol! i remember when i went on holiday in may for 11 days i missed specktra so much! even though i was in the happiest place on earth! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love you guys!


----------



## PeachTwist (Aug 27, 2010)

Thank you everyone for the congratulations and the well wishes.

Unfortunately today didn't go so well.  Oddly enough - his mother and I got along just fine, it was his Grandma.

She slapped me across the face out of no where!  We were driving home and she went off the deep end calling everyone names and trying to get out the car while it was moving and I just said to her "Look this is ridiculous, please calm down there is no need." and she reached around and slapped me.  Unbelievable.  I have never dealt with this kind of thing and it's such a damn shock to the system.  I don't even know what to say or think right now.  I'm just kind of stunned - she and I usually get along great.  No idea what happened, but I do know I am absolutely exhausted and I am so glad to be home and not dealing with his family anymore today.

I really feel for anyone who has awful in-laws or anything.  I never realised just how horrible some people can be, heh.


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_congratulations on your engagement! and don't worry, i know all about difficult mother in laws! although my day with her today went very well
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




wow! i never knew that nandos was a worldwide place! it's awesome!

try googling to see if you can find a local one? we only got ours in lincoln about 2 years ago and we go many times a year!! more so than any other resturants!_

 
Glad it went well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All the cleaning and tidying must have felt so worthwhile!

Thanks! I googled and now I know where I can find nandos! I'll definitely try it some time soon! Besides the Peri Peri chicken, what else is good?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PeachTwist* 

 
_
I really hope we can enjoy the day together._

 
Congrats on your engagement! I'm sorry what his grandma did to you, not right to do that to anyone!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 28, 2010)

Peach Twist i'm sorry what you went through with his grandma... i mean seriously?! wth! you don'#t slap people! especially somebody who is going to be part of them family! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Glad it went well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All the cleaning and tidying must have felt so worthwhile!

Thanks! I googled and now I know where I can find nandos! I'll definitely try it some time soon! Besides the Peri Peri chicken, what else is good?



Congrats on your engagement! I'm sorry what his grandma did to you, not right to do that to anyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yes it must have been the sparkling house that made them happy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the mediteranian salad at nandos is amazing, beautiful to look at and eat! lol!

i'm about to go get my brows waxed in town so i'll be out for an hour or so. then when i get back i shall shower and start to blow dry and starighten my hair


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 28, 2010)

hello bimbos, im excited, today is my friends wedding, and also my best friend's going to get engaged, she doesnt know it yet!

i go to the wedding at 1pm but have to leave around 6pm to go to the house my best friend has with her partner. She wont be home, she is out to dinner with her boyfriend, he's going to propose, and then he's going to pretend he 'doesnt feel well' and she will be sad that they have to go home... little does she know all her closest  friends will be there to congratulate her!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_hello bimbos, im excited, today is my friends wedding, and also my best friend's going to get engaged, she doesnt know it yet!

i go to the wedding at 1pm but have to leave around 6pm to go to the house my best friend has with her partner. She wont be home, she is out to dinner with her boyfriend, he's going to propose, and then he's going to pretend he 'doesnt feel well' and she will be sad that they have to go home... little does she know all her closest  friends will be there to congratulate her!_

 
oohh that is all so exciting! i hope everything goes to plan with the wedding and your other friends engagement! iti sounds very romantic! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 let us know how it goes sweetie!


----------



## vintageroses (Aug 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Where is Nandos at?_

 
At bugis junction sweetie! near fish & co!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_BTW, I love specktra and it's community, too. If I am bored, depressed or need advice, I can run here and get a dose of it all.

I even specktra in the car, dentist, ballgame and on vacation with my phone. I can't go a day without seeing what is going on here._

 








Sorry about your father-in-law.. Sounds awful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My ex's dad was a piece of work too... Used to call me a whore and totally run me into the ground on a regular basis--not to my face but I usually found out about it. What can you do, I guess... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PeachTwist* 

 
_Thank you everyone for the congratulations and the well wishes.

Unfortunately today didn't go so well.  Oddly enough - his mother and I got along just fine, it was his Grandma.

She slapped me across the face out of no where!  We were driving home and she went off the deep end calling everyone names and trying to get out the car while it was moving and I just said to her "Look this is ridiculous, please calm down there is no need." and she reached around and slapped me.  Unbelievable.  I have never dealt with this kind of thing and it's such a damn shock to the system.  I don't even know what to say or think right now.  I'm just kind of stunned - she and I usually get along great.  No idea what happened, but I do know I am absolutely exhausted and I am so glad to be home and not dealing with his family anymore today.

I really feel for anyone who has awful in-laws or anything.  I never realised just how horrible some people can be, heh._

 
Wow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This kind of blows me away... I can't believe she slapped you. I wouldn't know HOW to react to that.. And I probably would have said the same thing you did, telling her to chill out. 

Glad you're done with them for awhile anyway. Ugh.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 29, 2010)

my girls night out went well! lots of cocktails were drank and lots of girly gossip hapened! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 which always turns filthy after a few drinks!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i have posted a fotd of my make up from last night for those who are interested - http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/b...6/#post2011107

i hope everybody is having a good weekend!


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 29, 2010)

Glad you had lots of fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My weekend is another routine weekend, nothing special or exciting. But I tried Wendy's (the fast food chain) for the first time! I love the beef patty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I look forward to my cruise on 26th September. Can't imagine my weekend is almost gone, since it is 9pm now.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 29, 2010)

I love Wendy's... But I try not to eat it too often. I love most fast food, actually.

My weekend has been really low key. I haven't done anything but it has been relaxing. Right now I'm having coffee waiting for Allen to wake up.

NOT at all looking forward to the week to come--I have orientation for work ALL WEEK and it just have a feeling it's going to be brutal. I've been at this job for a couple months and only now am I doing orientation.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Glad you had lots of fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My weekend is another routine weekend, nothing special or exciting. But I tried Wendy's (the fast food chain) for the first time! I love the beef patty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I look forward to my cruise on 26th September. Can't imagine my weekend is almost gone, since it is 9pm now._

 
Your cruise will be awesome! very relaxing indeed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







we don't have wendy's in the uk and when i've been to the states i've never actually been in one! must try it next time!


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 29, 2010)

You should try it! They have baked potatoes too. I'm going to try their milkshakes, called Frosty, next time!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_I love Wendy's... But I try not to eat it too often. I love most fast food, actually.


NOT at all looking forward to the week to come--I have orientation for work ALL WEEK and it just have a feeling it's going to be brutal. I've been at this job for a couple months and only now am I doing orientation._

 
I love most fast food too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But like you, I try not to eat them too often, because my stomach doesn't take oily food very well. 

I hope your orientation goes well! Maybe you can meet some new friends. It's funny for me because I didn't have orientation at my job which I've been with for 3 years. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My company does have orientation periodically for new staff but I guess I was missed out.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 29, 2010)

Frosties are sooo yummy! I like the chocolate ones more than vanilla--by a long shot.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_Frosties are sooo yummy! I like the chocolate ones more than vanilla--by a long shot._

 
ooohh they sound good!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 30, 2010)

School is starting today again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am so tired 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I visited my ex-boyfriend's nephew yesterday (there are five and one I still have good contact with) - he moved to another town and invited me to come to his new apartement. 
I noticed: He is living 10 minutes away from a MAC counter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But he has no idea


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 30, 2010)

Hope you have a good start, Susanne! I'm tired too, I couldn't sleep last night. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks, MJ. I will try the chocolate frosty!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 30, 2010)

Have a good day at school Susanne! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope all your planning has paid off! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and Miss QQ i'm sorry you didn't sleep well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 there is nothing worse than just tossing and turning all night long 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




today i am at work but it's a bank holiday i the uk which means i work shorter hours. which is better than nothing i guess! so i am getting some specktra time in before i go!


----------



## kittykit (Aug 30, 2010)

Good morning, ladies. Have a great Monday


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 30, 2010)

^ Morning, Kittykit, hope yours is great too.

I start orientation today. I woke up before 5 and now I'm trying to get out of sleepy mode 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Looking forward to seeing Allen when I'm done with stuff today. Other than that, pretty plain Monday.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 30, 2010)

my work is going very slow! done lots of money but only on a couple of decent sales. i want to be at home with nick!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 30, 2010)

Can I have vacations again? No?

Well, I thought I could ask at least


----------



## vintageroses (Aug 30, 2010)

^^ aww i hope you feel better soon Susanne! 

I went for a job interview today, had to pass through 2 different stages! & i passed both! I'll tell you guys more when i sign the contract tmr! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's a temp job, but I will be fine with that for awhile!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 30, 2010)

I am glad to see my students again, but especially after the long time of summer vacations they are a bit stressful the first days


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I am glad to see my students again, but especially after the long time of summer vacations they are a bit stressful the first days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yes i can imagine it's a shock to the system! i think my mum said she was back at school in the morning ready for all the new starters!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_^^ aww i hope you feel better soon Susanne! 

I went for a job interview today, had to pass through 2 different stages! & i passed both! I'll tell you guys more when i sign the contract tmr! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's a temp job, but I will be fine with that for awhile! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

that is awesome news! i can't wiat to hear which job it is! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yay!


----------



## vintageroses (Aug 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_that is awesome news! i can't wiat to hear which job it is! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 yay!_

 
I'll tweet you later love! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wanna have all the details before saying it out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 all i can say it's in a high end boutique! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehes


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 30, 2010)

^^ Congrats! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lou, is your mum a teacher?

I'm in a good mood today but one of my co-worker is so rude. She speaks to me, and some people as well, in this condescending and arrogant tone. However, when our boss asks her about the same work issues, she will honey-coat her words and talk a lot, although some are true and some aren't. Really, one of the few people I dislike, and I have to work so closely with her.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_^^ Congrats! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lou, is your mum a teacher?

I'm in a good mood today but one of my co-worker is so rude. She speaks to me, and some people as well, in this condescending and arrogant tone. However, when our boss asks her about the same work issues, she will honey-coat her words and talk a lot, although some are true and some aren't. Really, one of the few people I dislike, and I have to work so closely with her. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yup my mum is a teacher and my brother also works at a school - he is an IT technitian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




man your co-worker sounds like a bit of a bitch and hard work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 do you think it would be worthwhile if perhaps you and the others she is rude to, group together and tell your boss what she is like?


----------



## kittykit (Aug 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_ 
I'm in a good mood today but one of my co-worker is so rude. She speaks to me, and some people as well, in this condescending and arrogant tone. However, when our boss asks her about the same work issues, she will honey-coat her words and talk a lot, although some are true and some aren't. Really, one of the few people I dislike, and I have to work so closely with her. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I dislike rude people at work. 90% of my colleagues are males, some of them can be bitchy too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but most of the time I've no problem working with them.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 31, 2010)

Day Two of orientation today... My life sucks right now because all I do is wake up super early (like 4:30), go to this crap that feels like being in high school (we have to sit through mini-classes for 8 hours every day). Thursday is my last day of this, I'm taking Friday off and I'll have a four day weekend. So THAT is exciting!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 31, 2010)

^^ Three more days for you! Any plans on Friday? Monday is a holiday too? Have fun!

Thanks, kittykit and Lou. Lou, it is quite unlikely as she is very good with words, and one moment she can speak to you rudely about one thing, and the next minute, she can sing praises to you or chat with you about anything under the sun, and we will not be so petty as to bear a grudge with her for long. But this happening too frequently now and my patience is wearing thin. 

Never mind. I shall distract myself with makeup and specktra.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_^^ Three more days for you! Any plans on Friday? Monday is a holiday too? Have fun!

Thanks, kittykit and Lou. Lou, it is quite unlikely as she is very good with words, and one moment she can speak to you rudely about one thing, and the next minute, she can sing praises to you or chat with you about anything under the sun, and we will not be so petty as to bear a grudge with her for long. But this happening too frequently now and my patience is wearing thin. 

Never mind. I shall distract myself with makeup and specktra. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Always wonderful distractions... Perfect, one might say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't have any plans for my long weekend -yet- but I might see if my boyfriend wants to go to the movies... I haven't seen a movie in theaters since Alice in Wonderland 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Other than that--I just want to do nothing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (but spend time with the boy and not wake up at 5 in the morning).


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_Day Two of orientation today... My life sucks right now because all I do is wake up super early (like 4:30), go to this crap that feels like being in high school (we have to sit through mini-classes for 8 hours every day). Thursday is my last day of this, I'm taking Friday off and I'll have a four day weekend. So THAT is exciting!!_

 
eeek! yes 4.30am is very early 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i thought i had it bad getting up at 6am! but the 4 day weekend is something to look forward to! what are your plans for your time off? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_^^ Three more days for you! Any plans on Friday? Monday is a holiday too? Have fun!

Thanks, kittykit and Lou. Lou, it is quite unlikely as she is very good with words, and one moment she can speak to you rudely about one thing, and the next minute, she can sing praises to you or chat with you about anything under the sun, and we will not be so petty as to bear a grudge with her for long. But this happening too frequently now and my patience is wearing thin. 

Never mind. I shall distract myself with makeup and specktra. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ah yes, i know somebody like that who changes they way they talk and act quicker than you can blink! yes perhaps just communicating with her as little as possible would be best then. good luck sweetie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_Always wonderful distractions... Perfect, one might say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't have any plans for my long weekend -yet- but I might see if my boyfriend wants to go to the movies... I haven't seen a movie in theaters since Alice in Wonderland 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Other than that--I just want to do nothing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (but spend time with the boy and not wake up at 5 in the morning)._

 

woah that was a long time ago! although i'm nearly as bad! they last movie i saw at the cinema was eclipse i think.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 although i have a really sucky memory!

my day off is going well! paid all bills, did food shopping and bought healthy things to make a packed lunch for work.  i figure that i spend a stupid amount on buying sandwiches from shops when i could make my own!  so i plan on saving the money i would spend each week so that way i can make my mac budget slightly bigger! yay!


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_I don't have any plans for my long weekend -yet- but I might see if my boyfriend wants to go to the movies... I haven't seen a movie in theaters since Alice in Wonderland 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Other than that--I just want to do nothing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*(but spend time with the boy and not wake up at 5 in the morning).*_

 





 Just chilling and not having to wake up when it is still dark is excellent!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_eeek! yes 4.30am is very early 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i thought i had it bad getting up at 6am! but the 4 day weekend is something to look forward to! what are your plans for your time off? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*ah yes, i know somebody like that who changes they way they talk and act quicker than you can blink! yes perhaps just communicating with her as little as possible would be best then. good luck sweetie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

my day off is going well! paid all bills, did food shopping and bought healthy things to make a packed lunch for work.  i figure that i spend a stupid amount on buying sandwiches from shops when i could make my own! * so i plan on saving the money i would spend each week so that way i can make my mac budget slightly bigger! yay!*_

 
Do you have to wake up at 6am on days when you work? I have to wake up at 7 and it is very difficult for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You are right. That is how fast she can change the way she talks and acts, to different people or even to the same person. Thanks, I will try as you suggest. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Making your own sandwich is a good way to save money. It takes extra time and effort though. I'm so proud of you for taking the effort, and for more makeup, it is definitely worth it!


----------



## kittykit (Aug 31, 2010)

I wake up at 7:30am every morning! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I shower, makeup and have my morning coffee and go to work at 8:45am. I guess that's the advantage of living 10mins walk from the office!

I'm... bored today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess I'm going home early today after my next conference call. I've to work again this evening.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_





 Just chilling and not having to wake up when it is still dark is excellent!



Do you have to wake up at 6am on days when you work? I have to wake up at 7 and it is very difficult for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You are right. That is how fast she can change the way she talks and acts, to different people or even to the same person. Thanks, I will try as you suggest. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Making your own sandwich is a good way to save money. It takes extra time and effort though. I'm so proud of you for taking the effort, and for more makeup, it is definitely worth it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yes i get up at 6am for work! it's because i have to leave the house at about 7.15am to catch my bus.  so in that hour and 15 mins i shower (but not wash my hair - that gets done the night before!) apply make up, get dressed, eat something and head out the door! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_I wake up at 7:30am every morning! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I shower, makeup and have my morning coffee and go to work at 8:45am. I guess that's the advantage of living 10mins walk from the office!

I'm... bored today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess I'm going home early today after my next conference call. I've to work again this evening. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
wow! living 10 minutes away is fab! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but working in the evening is never fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 extra money though right?!


----------



## kittykit (Aug 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_yes i get up at 6am for work! it's because i have to leave the house at about 7.15am to catch my bus. so in that hour and 15 mins i shower (but not wash my hair - that gets done the night before!) apply make up, get dressed, eat something and head out the door! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






wow! living 10 minutes away is fab! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but working in the evening is never fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 extra money though right?!_

 
I wash my hair the night before too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Unfortunately no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We do systems move in the warehouses in the evening when nobody is working so that the it doesn't interrupt the warehouse daily operation. It's part of my job... But I can come in to / leaving work early tomorrow.


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 31, 2010)

^^ I wash my hair only at night too! You are lucky to live so near your workplace! So you just walk there I suppose. I need about an hour to take the train and then the bus to work. Trains are so crowded! I dislike being pushed and getting my feet stepped on daily. 

6am daily is very early, Lou. Maybe this can get me more motivated. But thinking about squeezing in the trains kills my mood.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_I wash my hair the night before too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Unfortunately no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We do systems move in the warehouses in the evening when nobody is working so that the it doesn't interrupt the warehouse daily operation. It's part of my job... But I can come in to / leaving work early tomorrow._

 
ah well that is a little frustrating then. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_^^ I wash my hair only at night too! You are lucky to live so near your workplace! So you just walk there I suppose. I need about an hour to take the train and then the bus to work. Trains are so crowded! I dislike being pushed and getting my feet stepped on daily. 

6am daily is very early, Lou. Maybe this can get me more motivated. But thinking about squeezing in the trains kills my mood._

 
i'm pleased you guys wash your hair at night too! all my 'real life' friends think i am crazy for doing that! but i just don't have time in the mornings! my hair takes so long to dry! if i let it air dry it takes about 3 or so hours and if i blow dry it it takes about 15 minutes however it then frizzes like crazy so i then have to spend further time straightening it!! i don't wash my hair every day though, it's usually done other other day or sometimes if it looks ok i can make it last 3 days.  if i over wash mine it gets very dry and also frizzes more.

and yes 6am is early but you get used to it. so used to it that even on my days off i end up waking up around that time and struggling to go back to sleep! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i am going to a friends house tonight.  she has some new card making materials for us to play with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and lots of gossip will occur of course!


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 31, 2010)

I will wake up or stir a little at 7am on work days automatically, as though my body knows I have to go to work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wash my hair every evening as it is humid here and my scalp gets itchy if I don't wash it daily. I agree with you, there isn't time in the morning and I like to leave my hair to air dry so that the next day it is smooth and tame. 

That sounds like fun! I love playing with markers and sticker! Have a great session, Lou!


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 31, 2010)

6 am?!?! 4.30 am?!?! these are times that should only be followed by 'pm', they do not exist in 'am' form for me! only pm!

am times should be reserved for going on holiday or something else equally at night, then it is acceptable to be awake at such silly hours of the morning!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 31, 2010)

I wake up at 5:00 most days, so I guess 4:30 isn't really THAT bad but... 4:anything sounds a lot worse than 5 to me.


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 1, 2010)

The sun is shining brightly today, and it cheers me up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I try to leave my worries behind and think about the long weekend I'm having next week, from Friday the 10th to Monday the 13th. Friday is hari raya puasa (bank holiday) and I have taken Monday off to celebrate my mum's birthday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The downer is that I have to work half a day on Saturday, which breaks up my long weekend.


----------



## Susanne (Sep 1, 2010)

It is 6:45 AM and I am awake since 6 AM..... I have just washed my hair and enjoy a coffee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Time for hauling today: Fabulous Felines! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Have a great day you all!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_The sun is shining brightly today, and it cheers me up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I try to leave my worries behind and think about the long weekend I'm having next week, from Friday the 10th to Monday the 13th. Friday is hari raya puasa (bank holiday) and I have taken Monday off to celebrate my mum's birthday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The downer is that I have to work half a day on Saturday, which breaks up my long weekend._

 
it's always nice to have a long weekend! but that is a little annoying having to work a half day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the sun is shining here too today! yay!

me and my friend made a cardeach last night. that took about 45 minutes and the other couple of hours was spent chatting and messing around! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i may have also had a cheeky drink on a work night! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but it was fun.

now i am back at work and have lots of tv sets to move around!


----------



## PeachTwist (Sep 1, 2010)

So I'm back.

Flew back to the UK on Monday and arrived yesterday, Tuesday.  I'm exhausted and annoyed with so many things.

I got home - gave everyone their gifts I picked up for them and went to proceed to unpack my belongings.  Needless to say - my laptop has a crack in the plastic near the screen (thankfully the screen is not affected), my MAC Soft & Gentle MSF broke, and some liquid leaked out.  I had all bottles in a plastic bag incase this happened - yet low and behold it leaked out of the bag.  Not 100% sure WHICH leaked, but everything was covered - even my toothbrush.  So at 9pm I had to go buy myself a new toothbrush.

I'm tired, I miss my fiance, it's cold here and I'm really upset about everything.  I wish I could rewind time.


----------



## kittykit (Sep 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_It is 6:45 AM and I am awake since 6 AM..... I have just washed my hair and enjoy a coffee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Time for hauling today: Fabulous Felines! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Have a great day you all!_

 
Sounds like a very relaxing way to start your day, Susanne! I hope I'm not that lazy to get out of my bed every morning... Enjoy your Fabulous Felines haul! I should stop by at MAC today to see if they've arrived (they should have because the new collections are launched on the 1st every month).


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 1, 2010)

my dog is sick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i've stayed home from work today because she seems to have a stomach bug, i've cleaned up more poop and sick than i ever want to, and she's still going at it, i'm waiting for my boyfriend to come home so we can take her to the vet, its so sad wen u cant really do anything to help


----------



## kittykit (Sep 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_my dog is sick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i've stayed home from work today because she seems to have a stomach bug, i've cleaned up more poop and sick than i ever want to, and she's still going at it, i'm waiting for my boyfriend to come home so we can take her to the vet, its so sad wen u cant really do anything to help_

 
I hope there's nothing serious and she'll be fine very soon. I know how it feels to be so helpless.


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PeachTwist* 

 
_So I'm back.

Flew back to the UK on Monday and arrived yesterday, Tuesday.  I'm exhausted and annoyed with so many things.

I got home - gave everyone their gifts I picked up for them and went to proceed to unpack my belongings.  Needless to say - my laptop has a crack in the plastic near the screen (thankfully the screen is not affected), my MAC Soft & Gentle MSF broke, and some liquid leaked out.  I had all bottles in a plastic bag incase this happened - yet low and behold it leaked out of the bag.  Not 100% sure WHICH leaked, but everything was covered - even my toothbrush.  So at 9pm I had to go buy myself a new toothbrush.

I'm tired, I miss my fiance, it's cold here and I'm really upset about everything.  I wish I could rewind time._


----------



## PeachTwist (Sep 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_



_

 
Thanks!  It was definitely needed.  I'm still a bit upset but not doing so bad now.

So sorry to hear about your dog, how is it doing?

I've surprisingly had quite a good start to my day.  Woke up way too early considering the lack of sleep but I got up and went to get a new phone.  Same one I had, but with a different company.  (Blackberry Bold 9700)  I love this thing!  Lol.

Had a cup of tea, spending some time with Mom and probably going to take a nap later.  Also got to Skype with my fiance for a bit which was lovely, I miss him so much.

Friend is coming over tomorrow to see me so I'm happy about that and on Friday it's girls night out!  So excited, I've missed them.. but I think I miss my fiance more (oops?)

How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 1, 2010)

^^ Glad you feel better! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm very tired. My legs feel weak and there are two more days to go before the weekend comes. I hope tomorrow I'll be more energized. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_my dog is sick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i've stayed home from work today because she seems to have a stomach bug, i've cleaned up more poop and sick than i ever want to, and she's still going at it, i'm waiting for my boyfriend to come home so we can take her to the vet, its so sad wen u cant really do anything to help_

 
Hope your dog will be well soon!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_me and my friend made a cardeach last night. that took about 45 minutes and the other couple of hours was spent chatting and messing around! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i may have also had a cheeky drink on a work night! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but it was fun.

now i am back at work and have lots of tv sets to move around! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sounds like you had lots of fun! Hope you aren't too tired from moving all the tv sets. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Rest well tonight!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_It is 6:45 AM and I am awake since 6 AM..... I have just washed my hair and enjoy a coffee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Time for hauling today: Fabulous Felines! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Have a great day you all!_

 
What did you buy? Enjoy!


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 1, 2010)

i cant wait to hear what susanne has bought as she has been saving up for this for a long time! i bet she hauled major goodies!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PeachTwist* 

 
_So I'm back.

Flew back to the UK on Monday and arrived yesterday, Tuesday.  I'm exhausted and annoyed with so many things.

I got home - gave everyone their gifts I picked up for them and went to proceed to unpack my belongings.  Needless to say - my laptop has a crack in the plastic near the screen (thankfully the screen is not affected), my MAC Soft & Gentle MSF broke, and some liquid leaked out.  I had all bottles in a plastic bag incase this happened - yet low and behold it leaked out of the bag.  Not 100% sure WHICH leaked, but everything was covered - even my toothbrush.  So at 9pm I had to go buy myself a new toothbrush.

I'm tired, I miss my fiance, it's cold here and I'm really upset about everything.  I wish I could rewind time._

 





 i'm sorry about your broken things. that is the downside of travelling i guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but at least your laptop screen isn't actually damaged. that is the one thing to be pleased about. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_my dog is sick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i've stayed home from work today because she seems to have a stomach bug, i've cleaned up more poop and sick than i ever want to, and she's still going at it, i'm waiting for my boyfriend to come home so we can take her to the vet, its so sad wen u cant really do anything to help_

 
i hope your dog is ok sweetie, it can be really upsetting when a pet is sick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 keep us updated ok! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm extremely tired and my back is in alot of pain from moving so much. and my area manager popped in for a surprise visit which stressed me out slightly! not good him seeing the shop in bits!!!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Sep 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_i cant wait to hear what susanne has bought as she has been saving up for this for a long time!_

 





&I'm sorry to hear about your dog 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope she feels better soon!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PeachTwist* 

 
_Thanks!  It was definitely needed.  I'm still a bit upset but not doing so bad now.

So sorry to hear about your dog, how is it doing?

I've surprisingly had quite a good start to my day.  Woke up way too early considering the lack of sleep but I got up and went to get a new phone.  Same one I had, but with a different company.  (Blackberry Bold 9700)  I love this thing!  Lol.

Had a cup of tea, spending some time with Mom and probably going to take a nap later.  Also got to Skype with my fiance for a bit which was lovely, I miss him so much.

Friend is coming over tomorrow to see me so I'm happy about that and on Friday it's girls night out!  So excited, I've missed them.. but I think I miss my fiance more (oops?)

How is everyone else doing today?_

 
Glad you're feeling better.

I was going to type this whole thing about my day but my boyfriend is waiting to watch the latest episode of True Blood so... I'm going to go do that instead.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 1, 2010)

true blood is awesome!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




nick just made me laugh! we were talking about eye liner and i complained about how hard i find it when using a liquid or gel to get it straight! espcially on other people! so he thought he could do it better! so he tried it on my and then on himself! needless to say he said it was much harder than it looked! and then he asked if he could do an 'eye look' on me! i said yes and he used a golden colour on the lid and an urban decay liner to do the leopard spots! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but he winged my liner practically to my ears!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hee hee! bless him!


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 1, 2010)

LOL!!! u gotta watch behaviour like that lou! if he starts getting curious about your clothes too watch out!! hehe


----------



## PeachTwist (Sep 1, 2010)

Oh you really do!  A friend of mine was dating a guy for 2yrs before she realised he was gay.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_LOL!!! u gotta watch behaviour like that lou! if he starts getting curious about your clothes too watch out!! hehe_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PeachTwist* 

 
_Oh you really do!  A friend of mine was dating a guy for 2yrs before she realised he was gay._

 
lol! guys it's fine! we were just mucking about! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and we've been toegther 8 years so i know by now he's sure as hell not gay! he just takes an interest in my passion for make up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hee hee!

and weirdly i know somebody who was married to a guy for 1 year and they got divorsed because it turns out he was a cross dresser and she couldn't handle it! such a shock to find that!


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 2, 2010)

How long were they together before they got married?

I would say you are lucky that your man takes an interest in sharing your love for makeup! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can hardly find any friends in real life who are interested in makeup like we do. Some ladies like makeup, but more as a means to beautify themselves or cover flaws, but not like us who take makeup as an art. Luckily, I got to know a co-worker who is makeup crazy as well, though we aren't into the same brands.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Sep 2, 2010)

Aww, Lou, I loved the part about him doing a look on you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today's my last day of orientation and then begins my four day weekend! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm running a little behind right now, I should be getting ready instead of hanging out here.


----------



## kittykit (Sep 2, 2010)

M knows the all the brand names of my favourite cosmetics! We were shopping in HK early this year and walk passed by a Bobbi Brown counter, he asked, 'Hey babe, there's a Bobbi Brown, do you need to stock up anything?' He's my personal MAC shopper in the US 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I received my orders from HQhair today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I'm waiting for the nail polishes from Trans Design. I can't wait!

Went to check out Fabulous Felines again during lunch break. It's a beautiful collection but I didn't really find something I want. It was launched yesterday and Superior is already sold out. I like Aristo-Cat, really beautiful colour but it looks awful on me. It will be great if the finish is not Frost. Of Royalty is a lovely colour.


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 2, 2010)

^^ You are a lucky girl! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FF will be launched tomorrow for me, but I don't have anything I want too. 

Enjoy your long weekend, MJ!


----------



## vintageroses (Sep 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 
_M knows the all the brand names of my favourite cosmetics! We were shopping in HK early this year and walk passed by a Bobbi Brown counter, he asked, 'Hey babe, there's a Bobbi Brown, do you need to stock up anything?' He's my personal MAC shopper in the US _

 
AWWS SO SWEET! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ooh what did you get from HQhair? I want some Chi stuff! Have never tried them!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_How long were they together before they got married?

I would say you are lucky that your man takes an interest in sharing your love for makeup! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can hardly find any friends in real life who are interested in makeup like we do. Some ladies like makeup, but more as a means to beautify themselves or cover flaws, but not like us who take makeup as an art. Luckily, I got to know a co-worker who is makeup crazy as well, though we aren't into the same brands._

 
i think they were together for a year... not that long really!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_M knows the all the brand names of my favourite cosmetics! We were shopping in HK early this year and walk passed by a Bobbi Brown counter, he asked, 'Hey babe, there's a Bobbi Brown, do you need to stock up anything?' He's my personal MAC shopper in the US 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I received my orders from HQhair today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I'm waiting for the nail polishes from Trans Design. I can't wait!

Went to check out Fabulous Felines again during lunch break. It's a beautiful collection but I didn't really find something I want. It was launched yesterday and Superior is already sold out. I like Aristo-Cat, really beautiful colour but it looks awful on me. It will be great if the finish is not Frost. Of Royalty is a lovely colour._

 
awww your hubby sounds ace! and which polishes did you get from transdesign? make me drool! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and i really like using the chi silk infusion. it's good on my frizzy dry ends!


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 3, 2010)

Happy Friday, Bimbos! Have fun this weekend! I am so glad it's Friday evening now.


----------



## PeachTwist (Sep 3, 2010)

Yes, happy friday!

I'm still a bit jet-lagged but not doing so bad.  Looking forward to tonight - girls night out and then having them stay over, should be fun!

Just an odd question - has anyone ever had blood blisters come up from a white head?  I had a two white heads on my leg, I'm assuming from the heat as it's why I get them on my legs at times and I popped them.  I look today - they've turned into blood blisters!  If anyone knows anything I can do I'd really appreciate it.  Kind of bummed about them really, I was planning on wearing a nice, but short black skirt tonight.  Also - is it ok to shave my legs with them there?  Or should I just shave "around" them?

I got an email the other day about FF.  The only thing I REALLY want from it is Cunning lipstick but I'm sure by the time I have money (next Saturday, the 11th) it'll be gone.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MissQQ - I totally know how you feel about having no in real life friends interested in makeup.  No one at all understands why I'm willing to spend so much on one thing.  They look at me like I'm crazy and then look at me like I'm even more crazy when I do bright makeup, almost in a disapproving way.  It really bugs me.  ;/


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Sep 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Enjoy your long weekend, MJ!_

 
Thank you! You have a good one too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PeachTwist* 

 
_MissQQ - I totally know how you feel about having no in real life friends interested in makeup.  No one at all understands why I'm willing to spend so much on one thing.  They look at me like I'm crazy and then look at me like I'm even more crazy when I do bright makeup, almost in a disapproving way.  It really bugs me.  ;/_

 
None of my real life friends wear makeup at all actually but luckily enough for me, they  are totally accepting about me wearing makeup or bright makeup. They probably just chalk it up to another one of my quirks


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 3, 2010)

Initially my friends aren't accepting of my makeup habit but now they are ok with it. What bugs me is that people who aren't close to me judge me and think I must be very vain to own so much makeup or wear such bright makeup. But then, since they are unimportant people in my life, I shouldn't worry about what they think. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The US has a long holiday this weekend, so enjoy! I have a long weekend next week! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lou must be busy playing with her new Naked palette and other goodies besides work! Don't forget us! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We want to see your fotd.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Sep 3, 2010)

I sometimes feel self conscious about makeup like people are going to be judging me too... And the thing is, I'm not a girly girl or shallow so don't lump me in with those groups just b/c I like makeup!

But yeah, who cares what strangers think. We do what we want!


----------



## PeachTwist (Sep 3, 2010)

Yeah.  I try not to care what others think and at the same time I justify it by saying how makeup is my guilty pleasure.  I don't spend lots of money on bags, clothes or shoes.  I know I'm not really great yet, but I like to try and learn and practice.  I usually practice more on nights out though to be honest than any other time - so they usually get annoyed at how long I take because I've seen a makeup look and go "Ooh, I'll try that!" and because I've never done it before I'm trying to be extra careful.

I just kinda wish I had a little more support from them all I guess.  Good job I'm not the most social - I don't have to deal with the disapprovingness (if that's even a word?) often!  Lol.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PeachTwist* 

 
_Yes, happy friday!

I'm still a bit jet-lagged but not doing so bad.  Looking forward to tonight - girls night out and then having them stay over, should be fun!
*
Just an odd question - has anyone ever had blood blisters come up from a white head?  I had a two white heads on my leg, I'm assuming from the heat as it's why I get them on my legs at times and I popped them.  I look today - they've turned into blood blisters!  If anyone knows anything I can do I'd really appreciate it.  Kind of bummed about them really, I was planning on wearing a nice, but short black skirt tonight.  Also - is it ok to shave my legs with them there?  Or should I just shave "around" them?*_

 
I haven't had this but my husband has. he found that putting a warm cloth on them and the adding a dab of tea tree oil helped them heal fast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Initially my friends aren't accepting of my makeup habit but now they are ok with it. What bugs me is that people who aren't close to me judge me and think I must be very vain to own so much makeup or wear such bright makeup. But then, since they are unimportant people in my life, I shouldn't worry about what they think. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The US has a long holiday this weekend, so enjoy! I have a long weekend next week! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lou must be busy playing with her new Naked palette and other goodies besides work! Don't forget us! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We want to see your fotd._

 
hee hee! yeah i was pretty busy with work today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lots of time wasters in store and people asking for things that don't exist and then moaning to me about why we don't stock this 'amazing product'... that doesnt exist!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 stoopid people! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i shall hopefully post up a fotd on saturday night or perhaps on sunday of the naked palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i used it this morning and love it! i only used 4 of the colours, not all 12! hee hee! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i hope everybody is all set to have a great weekend! chill out, have fun and have a cocktail or two!


----------



## Susanne (Sep 3, 2010)

Hello Bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have mossed you!

I had a super busy week at school! It was stressful, but I am glad to be back again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I am glad to have weekend now.


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_lol! guys it's fine! we were just mucking about! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and we've been toegther 8 years so i know by now he's sure as hell not gay! he just takes an interest in my passion for make up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hee hee!

and weirdly i know somebody who was married to a guy for 1 year and they got divorsed because it turns out he was a cross dresser and she couldn't handle it! such a shock to find that!_

 

lol, sorry lou, i was joking, i thought you could tell! sorry!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_lol, sorry lou, i was joking, i thought you could tell! sorry!_

 
lol! it's ok! some 'real life' people that don't know nick very well assume he is gay too because he likes clothing and likes disney stuff. it annoys me when people say that because they seem to think all gay people are the same or something! if you like clothing and disney which is classed as girly then you must be gay! so stupid! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but for the record nick is 100% not gay! he likes boobs too much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol!

my kitty Dylan annoyed me last night. he kept pulling dvds off the shelf and jumping on door handles making lots of noise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm so tired because i couldn't go back to sleep after that. i went downstairs to tell him off (which i don't think works!) and he just started purring at me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it was infuriating!!


----------



## PeachTwist (Sep 4, 2010)

Aw, so sorry to hear that!  I know what you mean by being exhausted, it's awful.  Hopefully you'll get some sleep tonight, bad kitty!


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 4, 2010)

Dylan was up to his naughty ways again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope you sleep well tonight and he is obedient today.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 4, 2010)

yeah i hope he sleeps well tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i've been so tired today because of him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love him so much and it frustrates me that he can be so naughty like this!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 5, 2010)

Dylan slept well last night thank goodness! however i was still woken up very early by some person mowing their grass at like 7am! who the heck does that?! seriously?!  i hope everybody is having a great weekend! i have just posted a fotd some people requested using the bb quad from felines - http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/f...9/#post2015192


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 5, 2010)

I'll be pissed when I get waken up at 7am on my non-working days too! I live just opposite the bin centre of my neighbourhood and the loud noise from moving the bins (7am daily) and emptying of the bins into the trucks (at 3am daily) wake me up very often. And some people like to hack their old furniture into pieces at the bin centre on Sunday mornings at 7am too. 

Yeah, who would mow the lawn at 7am? Maybe he couldn't get to sleep. Glad Dylan had a restful night.


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_lol! it's ok! some 'real life' people that don't know nick very well assume he is gay too because he likes clothing and likes disney stuff. it annoys me when people say that because they seem to think all gay people are the same or something! if you like clothing and disney which is classed as girly then you must be gay! so stupid! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but for the record nick is 100% not gay! he likes boobs too much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol!

my kitty Dylan annoyed me last night. he kept pulling dvds off the shelf and jumping on door handles making lots of noise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm so tired because i couldn't go back to sleep after that. i went downstairs to tell him off (which i don't think works!) and he just started purring at me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it was infuriating!!_

 
lol men and boobs!!!!


----------



## PeachTwist (Sep 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_lol men and boobs!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Lol - men and boobs and bums!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_





 I'll be pissed when I get waken up at 7am on my non-working days too! I live just opposite the bin centre of my neighbourhood and the loud noise from moving the bins (7am daily) and emptying of the bins into the trucks (at 3am daily) wake me up very often. And some people like to hack their old furniture into pieces at the bin centre on Sunday mornings at 7am too. 

Yeah, who would mow the lawn at 7am? Maybe he couldn't get to sleep. Glad Dylan had a restful night._

 
wow! it sounds like you have it much worse than me! at least this guy was a one off (i hope!) i don't think i could cope being woken up daily at 3am! i'm such a light sleeper and hear everything even though i'm half deaf! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i hope everybody is going to have a good day and great week! i'm back at work and ready to sell lots! i just hope we get lots of customers this week. last week was very quiet and we didn't achieve our target which sucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and when the shop doesn't do well, my wallet doesn't do well! wish me lots of customers guys!


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 6, 2010)

^^ I'm a very light sleeper too. 
I'm back at work too. May you have lots of nice customers! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have not buy my Sony tv set yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I will, soon.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Sep 6, 2010)

I can't believe I'm on my last day of this long weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Must. Stay. Positive.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_^^ I'm a very light sleeper too. 
I'm back at work too. May you have lots of nice customers! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I have not buy my Sony tv set yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I will, soon._

 
well i had some nice customers today although none bought then and there off me. but i dont doubt that they will buy at some point this week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_I can't believe I'm on my last day of this long weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Must. Stay. Positive._

 





 i'll send you some positive thoughts sweetie!

here is a fotd with the ud naked palette that people asked me to do - http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/n...0/#post2015738 take a look if you like


----------



## Susanne (Sep 6, 2010)

I had a stressful day at school - so I went swimming for two hours this evening. Now I feel much better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for your FOTDs, Lou!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Sep 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_





 i'll send you some positive thoughts sweetie!

here is a fotd with the ud naked palette that people asked me to do - http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/n...0/#post2015738 take a look if you like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





Love your look! Especially that pop of blue


----------



## kittykit (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi bimbos!!! I hope everyone's great. M and I went hiking with a few friends last weekend and boy, my legs are... dead! I guess summer is over and I'm still not ready for the cold weather... 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_AWWS SO SWEET! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ooh what did you get from HQhair? I want some Chi stuff! Have never tried them!_

 
I only bought Nars Albatross and Essie nail stuffs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Haven't tried some Chi stuffs... maybe I should 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_


awww your hubby sounds ace! and which polishes did you get from transdesign? make me drool! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think I ordered 7 polishes from CG Vintage Vixen collection and something else, I don't remember 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope they arrive this week... I can't wait to play with new colours.


----------



## PeachTwist (Sep 7, 2010)

So I hadn't heard of HQHair until coming here and decided to check it out for the NARS stuff, being in the UK and all.  I definitely want Deep Throat and Albatross.

I noticed NARS has it's own UK website now but I think shipping is flat rate £6 or so - definitely not impressed when HQ wants £3.50 for 2 items.  I'll definitely be buying my stuff from there instead.

I'm going to be starting the gym next week.  A friend of mine already goes but we've both gained some weight we'd like to lose - so woohoo for that!

UK people who rent their homes - I have a question.

Do your landlords F you about?  My family is constantly getting F'd over by a landlord in some way or another.  We have to move out of the house we're in by Oct 11th because it got repossessed due to the owners going bankrupt.  That wouldn't be so bad, but we found a house and this guy said we could rent it so long as our references checked out - but he hasn't checked them and we've been told by his wife I believe it was that others are interested in it so we now may not have the house.  I realise we haven't signed any contracts, but it's really shitty of someone to do this.  We're running out of time and there aren't many houses in the area that are big enough for my family.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It just seems to happen everytime and I'm wondering if it's just my area, just my family or if everyone gets this crap?


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I had a stressful day at school - so I went swimming for two hours this evening. Now I feel much better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for your FOTDs, Lou!_

 





 i hope school gets easier for you sweetie. are they new kids that have to get used to you and you used to them?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_Hi bimbos!!! I hope everyone's great. M and I went hiking with a few friends last weekend and boy, my legs are... dead! I guess summer is over and I'm still not ready for the cold weather... 



I only bought Nars Albatross and Essie nail stuffs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Haven't tried some Chi stuffs... maybe I should 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I think I ordered 7 polishes from CG Vintage Vixen collection and something else, I don't remember 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope they arrive this week... I can't wait to play with new colours._

 
i hope your goodies arrive soon! sounds like you got some awesome things! and think what great exercise the hike was! and it sounds like lots of fun!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PeachTwist* 

 
_So I hadn't heard of HQHair until coming here and decided to check it out for the NARS stuff, being in the UK and all.  I definitely want Deep Throat and Albatross.

I noticed NARS has it's own UK website now but I think shipping is flat rate £6 or so - definitely not impressed when HQ wants £3.50 for 2 items.  I'll definitely be buying my stuff from there instead.

I'm going to be starting the gym next week.  A friend of mine already goes but we've both gained some weight we'd like to lose - so woohoo for that!

UK people who rent their homes - I have a question.

Do your landlords F you about?  My family is constantly getting F'd over by a landlord in some way or another.  We have to move out of the house we're in by Oct 11th because it got repossessed due to the owners going bankrupt.  That wouldn't be so bad, but we found a house and this guy said we could rent it so long as our references checked out - but he hasn't checked them and we've been told by his wife I believe it was that others are interested in it so we now may not have the house.  I realise we haven't signed any contracts, but it's really shitty of someone to do this.  We're running out of time and there aren't many houses in the area that are big enough for my family.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It just seems to happen everytime and I'm wondering if it's just my area, just my family or if everyone gets this crap?_

 
you can also get nars from the spacenk site in the uk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not sure what the shipping is though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




as for the rent thing, me and nick had about a year of bad luck! we lived in one house for about 3 years and then one day an estate agent came to the house and asked to come in to take pictures. i was like wth?!  turns out the owner wanted to sell and didn't tell us or even the rental agentcy we went with! then they expected us to show people around the house for them! erm no way people! so i found a lovely new place and i stressed that we wanted a long term property. then just before Christmas last year we were told the owners wanted to move back in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 we'd only lived their 4 months at the time!! i was not amused at all!  and that owner was very moany and if anything wasn't to their liking they would moan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




luckily the rental agentcy people had a close friend who had just bought a house to rent only a few streets away from where we were. and although this house is bigger he agreed to charge us the same as what we were paying before which is great. and he is very hands on and if we ever need anything he comes and fixes/ buys what he needs or gets a workman that very day.

i guess what i am trying to say is that although things are really shit for you now, they will get better. things happen for a reason and i'm sure you guys will find a nice home soon.


----------



## PeachTwist (Sep 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_you can also get nars from the spacenk site in the uk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not sure what the shipping is though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




as for the rent thing, me and nick had about a year of bad luck! we lived in one house for about 3 years and then one day an estate agent came to the house and asked to come in to take pictures. i was like wth?!  turns out the owner wanted to sell and didn't tell us or even the rental agentcy we went with! then they expected us to show people around the house for them! erm no way people! so i found a lovely new place and i stressed that we wanted a long term property. then just before Christmas last year we were told the owners wanted to move back in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 we'd only lived their 4 months at the time!! i was not amused at all!  and that owner was very moany and if anything wasn't to their liking they would moan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




luckily the rental agentcy people had a close friend who had just bought a house to rent only a few streets away from where we were. and although this house is bigger he agreed to charge us the same as what we were paying before which is great. and he is very hands on and if we ever need anything he comes and fixes/ buys what he needs or gets a workman that very day.

i guess what i am trying to say is that although things are really shit for you now, they will get better. things happen for a reason and i'm sure you guys will find a nice home soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Aw thank you love - was nice to hear it worked out for you!  The last time we had to move we had no where to go so the local council had to put us up in a horrible hotel - but they said if it happens again we'll end up in a homeless hostel with all our stuff in storage!  It's really bothersome.  This has happened to us so many times before but I have two younger brothers (14 and 11) and it isn't fair on them.  We're usually lucky to get a place for 6 months - we've oddly been here for 18 months, our longest time in a house in years!  If we could have gotten a mortgage to buy this one we would have - it only sold for £106,000.  

It's just so frustrating, a lot of the landlords around here don't fix things when you need them to or whatever else.

Last time this happened we thought we had a house - we signed the contracts AND paid the £500 deposit and the guy ran off with our money!  We didn't get to move in at all.  We still don't have it back :|

Everything is just so frustrating.  I just wish people could make their minds up or we could beat people to it.  There seems to be a ton of people moving right now so it's making it even more difficult.


----------



## Susanne (Sep 8, 2010)

Wednesday evening! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Time for a pizza, Grey's Anatomy and Private Practice.

I usually do the same on Wednesdays 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In October I guess we will watch Desperate Housewives and The Vampire's Diary again.

Hope you have a great week you all!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 8, 2010)

oh i love desperate ousewives and can't wait for it to start up again! have a great night Susanne!


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 8, 2010)

i havent watched any of the new desperate housewives, i probably should!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_i havent watched any of the new desperate housewives, i probably should!_

 
you should! season 6 was great! i think 7 starts in the states next week or the week after....

oh i forgot to mention that i served a really sweet guy at work today.  He was with a couple of 'minders' or 'helpers' and i believe that perhaps he had a form of autism.  Apparently they had been to other shops that day and all sales people ignored them, however me and my guys ask everybody if they want help - no matter what they look like. he was such a sweetie and wanted a laptop.  So we found one that matched what he wanted to do and sold him one.  and after i had bagged it up for him and said thanks he said 'thanks so much for your help. i will see you soon.' and he took my hand and kissed it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so sweet! i told him he was a gentlemen and he left with such a big smile on his face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm just happy that they finally came somewhere where they wouldn't be ignored. some people can be very ignorant.


----------



## Yagmur (Sep 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_you should! season 6 was great! i think 7 starts in the states next week or the week after....

oh i forgot to mention that i served a really sweet guy at work today.  He was with a couple of 'minders' or 'helpers' and i believe that perhaps he had a form of autism.  Apparently they had been to other shops that day and all sales people ignored them, however me and my guys ask everybody if they want help - no matter what they look like. he was such a sweetie and wanted a laptop.  So we found one that matched what he wanted to do and sold him one.  and after i had bagged it up for him and said thanks he said 'thanks so much for your help. i will see you soon.' and he took my hand and kissed it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so sweet! i told him he was a gentlemen and he left with such a big smile on his face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm* just happy that they finally came somewhere where they wouldn't be ignored. some people can be very ignorant.*



_

 
So true! Lou I know what you mean, my sister is autistic and i know that a lot of people are really ignorant and mean!
But I'm thankful that on the otherhand some people are just like you! Without  prejudices! Thank you, that you made his day!


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_you should! season 6 was great! i think 7 starts in the states next week or the week after....

oh i forgot to mention that i served a really sweet guy at work today.  He was with a couple of 'minders' or 'helpers' and i believe that perhaps he had a form of autism.  Apparently they had been to other shops that day and all sales people ignored them, however me and my guys ask everybody if they want help - no matter what they look like. he was such a sweetie and wanted a laptop.  So we found one that matched what he wanted to do and sold him one.  and after i had bagged it up for him and said thanks he said 'thanks so much for your help. i will see you soon.' and he took my hand and kissed it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so sweet! i told him he was a gentlemen and he left with such a big smile on his face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm just happy that they finally came somewhere where they wouldn't be ignored. some people can be very ignorant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
how could people be so rude? i cant believe that, i'm glad he came to u too lou!


----------



## vintageroses (Sep 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_i havent watched any of the new desperate housewives, i probably should!_

 
OMG seriously? go watch it!!! it's one of my fav shows!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_So true! Lou I know what you mean, my sister is autistic and i know that a lot of people are really ignorant and mean!
But I'm thankful that on the otherhand some people are just like you! Without  prejudices! Thank you, that you made his day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i didn't know your sister was autistic, so i guess your family must see how people react quite often. it's very sad people react in such a way or ignore somebody because they are a little different.  if anything he had better manners than some of the other people we get in my store!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_how could people be so rude? i cant believe that, i'm glad he came to u too lou!_

 
yeah at least we made them feel like normal valued customers! 

back at work today, we're doing much better this week than last week which is good. so i think we'll do target which makes me happy and my wallet happy! i also need to plan what to do for my brithday next month... i think i want to go shopping somewhere but not sure where yet! perhaps York so i can go to the cco again??


----------



## Susanne (Sep 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_So true! Lou I know what you mean, my sister is autistic and i know that a lot of people are really ignorant and mean!
But I'm thankful that on the otherhand some people are just like you! Without prejudices! Thank you, that you made his day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_how could people be so rude? i cant believe that, i'm glad he came to u too lou!_

 
Oh, I could tell you stories how rude people can be....

I enjoy working with my autistic students, and I even if I already know a lot want to learn much more about autism to improve my lessons for them


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_oh i forgot to mention that i served a really sweet guy at work today.  He was with a couple of 'minders' or 'helpers' and i believe that perhaps he had a form of autism.  

I'm just happy that they finally came somewhere where they wouldn't be ignored. some people can be very ignorant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm glad that he met you and your team at Sony and could be served. Kind people like you touched me! The world needs more kind and patient people. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_So true! Lou I know what you mean, my sister is autistic and i know that a lot of people are really ignorant and mean!
*But I'm thankful that on the otherhand some people are just like you! Without  prejudices! Thank you, that you made his day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 








Tomorrow is "hari raya pausa" here for Muslims. I think you celebrate the festival? Have a great celebration with your loved ones!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Oh, I could tell you stories how rude people can be....

I enjoy working with my autistic students, and I even if I already know a lot want to learn much more about autism to improve my lessons for them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You are a great teacher! Your students are lucky to have you!


----------



## kittykit (Sep 9, 2010)

I can't wait for the new Desperate Housewives season to start. I've been watching the series since the beginning. My favourite housewife is Gaby!! Paul Young is back in the new season, I wonder what he's up to.

Don't get me started on rude people... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's a lousy day at work! How I wish it's Friday, 5pm now!


----------



## vintageroses (Sep 9, 2010)

^^ omg LOVE Gaby, ahhhhs yess i wonder what he is up to!! I hope you feel better soon! <3


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 9, 2010)

I watched the first two seasons of Desperate Housewives and I really like it. But then I only watched a little of the third season and then stopped. I like Bree and Lynette.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 9, 2010)

Gaby is my favourite character! i find her so funny!


----------



## Susanne (Sep 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_Gaby is my favourite character! i find her so funny!_

 
She is funny, but strong and self-confident.

We all should be a bit Gaby


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_She is funny, but strong and self-confident.

We all should be a bit Gaby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 and if i could have her looks too that would also be great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hee hee! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i really loved her character when Carlos was blind and she was having to run the household and stay string for everybody - it really showed a different side of her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and yes she is so funny!

I have woke up depressed at the weather today. the mornings are now very dark and it is chucking it down with rain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 summer is over now i guess! Susanne shall we start our countdown for next spring summer yet?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hee hee!


----------



## kittykit (Sep 10, 2010)

The sun is out but I'm sure it will start raining very soon. Summer is really short this year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's Friday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Any plans, girls?


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_The sun is out but I'm sure it will start raining very soon. Summer is really short this year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's Friday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Any plans, girls?_

 
no plans for me! working on saturday and sunday will be a relaxing day with nick and the cats!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Sep 10, 2010)

I might take the boyfriend to the movies this weekend. I still want to see Inception.

I might actually be ready for fall at this point. We've had pretty cool weather here the past few days and I've been enjoying it. Still a little sad to see summer go, though.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_I might take the boyfriend to the movies this weekend. I still want to see Inception.

I might actually be ready for fall at this point. We've had pretty cool weather here the past few days and I've been enjoying it. Still a little sad to see summer go, though._

 
i don't mind fall so much... i just wish it stayed lighter and that there was no rain. winter i hate because i always end up going to work in the dark and getting home in the dark which is super depressing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i don't do cold weather! for a larger than average sized person you'd think i would keep myself warm! but nope! i always wear lots of layers and have blankets around me!


----------



## Susanne (Sep 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i just wish it stayed lighter and that there was no rain. winter i hate because i always end up going to work in the dark and getting home in the dark which is super depressing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i don't do cold weather!_

 
 So true!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 10, 2010)

I dislike getting to work or getting home in the rain. Today I got myself some new Chanel khaki nail polishes and I love them. Tomorrow I will have to go back to work. 

MJ, you will like Inception!


----------



## Susanne (Sep 10, 2010)

Can you post swatches of the Chanel n/p?


----------



## vintageroses (Sep 10, 2010)

Oooooh! is the polish niceee? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehs

Yes i have work tmr too ): boo!


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 10, 2010)

Susanne, I've posted them in the Discussion thread but I have now posted them in the Chanel swatch thread so you don't have to go through all the pages. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love the colours very much!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Can you post swatches of the Chanel n/p? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 i may not be able to get one but it doesn't mean i cant look! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Susanne, I've posted them in the Discussion thread but I have now posted them in the Chanel swatch thread so you don't have to go through all the pages. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love the colours very much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thanks sweetie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i am going to check them out now!!!


----------



## Susanne (Sep 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_thanks sweetie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i am going to check them out now!!!_


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 11, 2010)

they are very pretty polishes! i like the rose kaki one best... i hope that is it's name!!!

i'm at work again today! however i am going to not stress at all! all my figures are good, targets have been met! so whatever we sell today is a bonus! whoop! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i have an awesome packed lunch today - it has a lemon cupcake in it!


----------



## kittykit (Sep 11, 2010)

I went to MAC this morning to check out if there's anything I could grab with the 20% discount MAC offers on LE items that were released from Jan-August. I've skipped most of them this year because we were saving for the wedding. I was hoping I could still get Stereo Rose but no luck! I wanted to get Hanging Loose and Band of Roses but when the MA tried Hanging Loose on me, it didn't really show up... I was a bit disappointed because she wasn't that helpful (maybe because she doesn't really speak English) and my MA isn't at work today. In the end, I came home with Band of Roses and All's Good.


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 11, 2010)

^^ Enjoy your new mac goodies!

Lou, glad that you aren't stressed at work! Your lunch sounds good. I love cupcakes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Rose Khaki is the pretty one, though the other two are more unique colours.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 11, 2010)

ooohh band of roses was such a pretty blush! i hope you enjoy it! hang loose is pretty but very sheer unless you use fix+ with it i have found. so it's not the simplest blush to use so i dont think you have missed out too much there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and yes cupcakes rock!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i could eat them all day.... but i wont!


----------



## Susanne (Sep 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_^^ Enjoy your new mac goodies!

Lou, glad that you aren't stressed at work! Your lunch sounds good. I love cupcakes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Rose Khaki is the pretty one, *though the other two are more unique colours*._

 
This is why I have asked for a CP for these two ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait!

Still love Paradoxal, Particuliere and Blue Satin!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_This is why I have asked for a CP for these two ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait!

Still love Paradoxal, Particuliere and Blue Satin!_

 
i still need paradoxal in my life!!


----------



## Susanne (Sep 11, 2010)

I am so tired! We had school festival today and I did makeup for children.... It was fun!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I am so tired! We had school festival today and I did makeup for children.... It was fun!_

 
that sounds cute! did you get any pictures? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but yes i can imagine that it was alot of hard work! but as long as everybody had fun, i bet it was worth it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what was the festival for? a back to school thing or a celebration of some kind?


----------



## Susanne (Sep 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_that sounds cute! did you get any pictures? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but yes i can imagine that it was alot of hard work! but as long as everybody had fun, i bet it was worth it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what was the festival for? a back to school thing or a celebration of some kind?_

 
No, I could not take any pictures - there was no time for it! But it was a lot of fun for the children.

It was a late summer festival and we were really lucky - the weather was great yesterday! Maybe the last summer day this year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next festival will be before Christmas - we will organize a small Christmas market in our school for one weekend then.
(Oh, that lets me think of Starbucks Christmas drinks!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## Susanne (Sep 12, 2010)

And have a great Sunday you all! It is my mother's birthday today and my sister will be there as well.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 12, 2010)

have a nice time with your family today Susanne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and starbucks Christmas drinks are awesome... i love anything with gingerbread syrup in it!!

today me and nick are relaxing watching some movies and doing a little housework. nothing exciting but we're just happy to be with each other


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_No, I could not take any pictures - there was no time for it! But it was a lot of fun for the children.

It was a late summer festival and we were really lucky - the weather was great yesterday! Maybe the last summer day this year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next festival will be before Christmas - we will organize a small Christmas market in our school for one weekend then.
*(Oh, that lets me think of Starbucks Christmas drinks!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).*_

 





 One of the things I look forward to during Christmas is Starbucks Christmas drinks too!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_And have a great Sunday you all! It is my mother's birthday today and my sister will be there as well._

 
You have a great celebration. My mother's birthday is on 13th September! We will be having lunch together and then do some shopping. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yesterday I had fun trying to learn guitar for the first time. It was just a casual lesson with my friend. I have been curious about it for a long time, and I'm happy that I finally got to lay my hands on one. But my ring finger is now hurting from pressing the strings.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 12, 2010)

learning a new instrument is always fun! i hope you enjoy it, even if they are just casual guitar lessons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 no stress that way when it is with a friend


----------



## Susanne (Sep 13, 2010)

I should learn playing guitar for school - but I really have no time!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 13, 2010)

me and nick had a lovely day together yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 we just spent time chilling out, watching the tv show dexter which we'd never seen before and we had lots of laughs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mianly laughing at Annie the cat because she keeps falling alseep in weird places and then she falls over! yesterday she was sleeping on the top of nick's pc tower and she just rolled off and landed on his keyboard! she as done this before and it always makes me giggle. don't worry though! she never hurts herself! she just shakes it off and goes back to sleep!


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 13, 2010)

Annie is very acrobatic!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_





 Annie is very acrobatic!_

 
gracefull like a fairy elephant! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hee hee!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Sep 13, 2010)

Hehehe @ Annie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How far are you guys into Dexter? The new season is sooo close, I can't wait. Allen and I loveeee Dexter.

Today I need to find a gift for my sister's birthday which was the 11th. Ha. I told her "there will be a gift coming, I didn't want to grab just anything all willy nilly... And also I haven't felt like shopping." She understood.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_Hehehe @ Annie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How far are you guys into Dexter? The new season is sooo close, I can't wait. Allen and I loveeee Dexter.

Today I need to find a gift for my sister's birthday which was the 11th. Ha. I told her "there will be a gift coming, I didn't want to grab just anything all willy nilly... And also I haven't felt like shopping." She understood._

 
we are about half way through the first season 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and hopefully by the end of this weekend will we have finished it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 loves it!

what do you think you will get for her brithday? i get what you mean about not buying just anything. sadly i forgot it's my brothers 21st birthday in the morning so i had to quickly post out a card with some gift vouchers for itunes in it!


----------



## PeachTwist (Sep 13, 2010)

Well, I've been MIA for the past few days.  Busy and tired and just can't be bothered doing anything.

I've joined a gym, so I'll be going 5 days a week.  My goal is to lose 3stone/42lbs/18kg for anyone who needs conversion, lol.  At least, anyway.  I'm hoping to lose it by Christmas, but if not that's ok - so long as I lose something.

Been having a rough time with my fiance.  We're arguing a lot and it's really upsetting me.  I know people say things'll work out, but I'm really beginning to wonder if they will.  Sometimes speaking to him is like talking to a wall - but I think a wall would better understand me than he does.

I'm so tired and frustrated I could scream/cry.  I suppose on the bright side I can get my frustrations out at the gym.  I'm also trying to quit smoking and trying really hard to find a job to no avail.  It just feels like everything is going wrong right now.

On a side note, we have found a house (my family and I) to move into.  So that's good.  I just kinda wish things would go uphill from here, but they're just spiralling downwards repeatedly.  I'm not asking for everything to be perfect or easy, but I'm really just fed up of everything.  I'd love nothing more than to curl up in bed and never get out.  But I have to.  Bleh.  Hopefully I'll feel better tomorrow.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Sep 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_we are about half way through the first season 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and hopefully by the end of this weekend will we have finished it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 loves it!

what do you think you will get for her brithday? i get what you mean about not buying just anything. sadly i forgot it's my brothers 21st birthday in the morning so i had to quickly post out a card with some gift vouchers for itunes in it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Actually felt like going to the mall today so my boyfriend and I went looking for something and found her a cute button-up argyle sweater w/3/4 sleeves at The Limited--which is a store I never go to but my sister and I have very, very different tastes usually.


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 14, 2010)

I always feel there are many September babies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Both my mum and my brother have their birthdays in September too! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PeachTwist* 

 
_Well, I've been MIA for the past few days. Busy and tired and just can't be bothered doing anything.

Hopefully I'll feel better tomorrow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 I hope you are feeling better. Remind yourself that the rough time will pass although it may take time. Be patient and take some time/find some ways for yourself to release your frustrations - your new gym routine is a good way!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PeachTwist* 

 
_Well, I've been MIA for the past few days.  Busy and tired and just can't be bothered doing anything.

I've joined a gym, so I'll be going 5 days a week.  My goal is to lose 3stone/42lbs/18kg for anyone who needs conversion, lol.  At least, anyway.  I'm hoping to lose it by Christmas, but if not that's ok - so long as I lose something.

Been having a rough time with my fiance.  We're arguing a lot and it's really upsetting me.  I know people say things'll work out, but I'm really beginning to wonder if they will.  Sometimes speaking to him is like talking to a wall - but I think a wall would better understand me than he does.

I'm so tired and frustrated I could scream/cry.  I suppose on the bright side I can get my frustrations out at the gym.  I'm also trying to quit smoking and trying really hard to find a job to no avail.  It just feels like everything is going wrong right now.

On a side note, we have found a house (my family and I) to move into.  So that's good.  I just kinda wish things would go uphill from here, but they're just spiralling downwards repeatedly.  I'm not asking for everything to be perfect or easy, but I'm really just fed up of everything.  I'd love nothing more than to curl up in bed and never get out.  But I have to.  Bleh.  Hopefully I'll feel better tomorrow.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i'm sorry you're having a bit of a touch time with your man right now. i guess it must be extra hardbecaue it's long distance. and if he won't lsiten to what you are saying what else do you have when your relationship is mainly based around communication? i won't say everything will be ok, but i do believe that everything happens for a reason  be it good or bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i am so pleased that the house situation is sorted out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that is great news.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Sep 14, 2010)

I hope things get smoothed over between you soon, PeachTwist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I feel like everything in my life is a mess right now... Not liking my job, my boyfriend lost his job and has yet to find a new one (though he's got a bunch of interviews this week)... I spent way more money than I wanted to the past couple weeks.. My back has been bothering me a lot because of stress, I think.

I'm going to stop whining now.

Hope the rest of you ladies are having a nice day


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's all right to whine here a little now and then. We all need a hug or support from time to time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yeah, I think stress will give back pain. When I'm stressed, my left upper back muscle will twitch all day and give me a back ache. 

Just to share some happy news, maybe it will brighten our day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm looking forward to receiving my Nars and Jill Stuart makeup which my friend is helping me to buy. She is having a holiday overseas and will be back end of this week. I will probably get them next week! I've never seen any Nars or JS makeup IRL. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My cruise is on the 26th September too and I look forward to having a good time.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_I hope things get smoothed over between you soon, PeachTwist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I feel like everything in my life is a mess right now... Not liking my job, my boyfriend lost his job and has yet to find a new one (though he's got a bunch of interviews this week)... I spent way more money than I wanted to the past couple weeks.. My back has been bothering me a lot because of stress, I think.

I'm going to stop whining now.

Hope the rest of you ladies are having a nice day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 i'm sorry you're having some stress at the moment and i hope that your boyfriend can get a new job asap. and it's ok to let it out and 'whine'. you need to vent somewhere sweetie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Hi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's all right to whine here a little now and then. We all need a hug or support from time to time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yeah, I think stress will give back pain. When I'm stressed, my left upper back muscle will twitch all day and give me a back ache. 

Just to share some happy news, maybe it will brighten our day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm looking forward to receiving my Nars and Jill Stuart makeup which my friend is helping me to buy. She is having a holiday overseas and will be back end of this week. I will probably get them next week! I've never seen any Nars or JS makeup IRL. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My cruise is on the 26th September too and I look forward to having a good time._

 

that's awesome that you will get some cool make up! and the cruise isn't long away now!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 super exciting!


----------



## kittykit (Sep 15, 2010)

Hello ladies! I hope today is a better day for everyone. 

It's grey, cold and rainy here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I received my Trans Design orders yesterday and I really love CG Ingrid from the Vintage Vixen collection. I ordered Goin’ My Way, Riveter Rouge, Bogie, Hey Doll, Foxy, Ingrid and Emerald Fitzgerald from this collection. Am really happy with my choices because most of the polishes I own are bright colours and pink!

Brought our little doggy to the vet yesterday to have his cast removed. We saw his x-ray and the vet told us his broken leg is healing fine but he needs to keep the bandage for another few weeks to make sure the leg is healed completely.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_Hello ladies! I hope today is a better day for everyone. 

It's grey, cold and rainy here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I received my Trans Design orders yesterday and I really love CG Ingrid from the Vintage Vixen collection. I ordered Goin’ My Way, Riveter Rouge, Bogie, Hey Doll, Foxy, Ingrid and Emerald Fitzgerald from this collection. Am really happy with my choices because most of the polishes I own are bright colours and pink!

Brought our little doggy to the vet yesterday to have his cast removed. We saw his x-ray and the vet told us his broken leg is healing fine but he needs to keep the bandage for another few weeks to make sure the leg is healed completely._

 
ingrid is hands down my favourite nail polish colour at the moment! i was so surprised because i don't usually do browns!

and i'm pleased that your doggy is on the mend, even if he does have to wear a bandage for a little while longer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




work is dragging so much right now, done a decent amount of money but barely any customers, it's cold, dark and generally rather depressing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 boo!


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 15, 2010)

Lou, maybe you can eat/drink something you like? But not over eat. Don't think too much or else it gets more depressing. 

Thanks, I'm excited about the new makeup. I want Nars Deep Throat blush and Turkish Delight gloss, among other things! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've been having many dreams every night, guess I have too much on my mind. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_Hello ladies! I hope today is a better day for everyone. 

It's grey, cold and rainy here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I received my Trans Design orders yesterday and I really love CG Ingrid from the Vintage Vixen collection. 

Brought our little doggy to the vet yesterday to have his cast removed._

 
Thanks, my day started good and then it got a little dreary in the afternoon.

Enjoy your new nail polishes! Glad to hear your dog is well.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Sep 15, 2010)

I haven't gotten a new polish in awhile and I think I'm going through withdraw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Glad to hear your doggie is doing well, kittykit.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_





 Lou, maybe you can eat/drink something you like? But not over eat. Don't think too much or else it gets more depressing. 

Thanks, I'm excited about the new makeup. I want Nars Deep Throat blush and Turkish Delight gloss, among other things! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've been having many dreams every night, guess I have too much on my mind. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Thanks, my day started good and then it got a little dreary in the afternoon.

Enjoy your new nail polishes! Glad to hear your dog is well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thanks sweetie! i treated myself to a subway sandwich for lunch insted of my packed lunch (that will keep for tommorow!) it's just so dank and dark outside 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the weather really affects me and not in a good way


----------



## Susanne (Sep 15, 2010)

I had such a busy day today that I had to skip lunch and dinner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tomorrow I will take a few hours off. I need some time for myself!

I plan to get a Lush haul, look for fashion and enjoy a great lunch just by myself - reading Glamour and Cosmopolitan!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I had such a busy day today that I had to skip lunch and dinner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tomorrow I will take a few hours off. I need some time for myself!

I plan to get a Lush haul, look for fashion and enjoy a great lunch just by myself - reading Glamour and Cosmopolitan!_

 
oohh that's not god skipping so many meals hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but today sounds like it will be much better for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and cosmopolitan is one of my favourite magazines ever! enjoy!


----------



## Susanne (Sep 16, 2010)

I just took pics for you of my new vanity area in my bedroom (finally!). I will post them this weekend!


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_thanks sweetie! i treated myself to a subway sandwich for lunch insted of my packed lunch (that will keep for tommorow!) it's just so dank and dark outside 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the weather really affects me and not in a good way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 What meat did you choose? I love the smell of the baked breads, cheese and meats when I enter subway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope the dark weather goes away for you soon. Maybe some of the sun here can go over to your side.

Over here, it is super hot and sunny one moment, and the next moment, there is heavy sudden downpour. In fact, the sun has been too bright for me recently and it is giving me headaches and causing pain in my eyes, especially when I sit at my desk which is just beside a row of windows and I get lots of sun and the glare. The rows of powerful flourescent lights above don't help either.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I had such a busy day today that I had to skip lunch and dinner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tomorrow I will take a few hours off. I need some time for myself!

I plan to get a Lush haul, look for fashion and enjoy a great lunch just by myself - reading Glamour and Cosmopolitan!_

 
I look forward to your pics! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope you have a good day today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't imagine skipping lunch and dinner, I didn't do that since university days.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I just took pics for you of my new vanity area in my bedroom (finally!). I will post them this weekend! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
awesome! i cant wait to see it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and the subway that i had yesterday was meatball with cheese - so naughty because i know it contains lots of salt and calories but i needed the pick me up! i always get them to add peppers to it and chillies to make it spicey! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 today i was back to my packed lunch though - turkey sandwiches for those who are interested! hee hee!


----------



## Susanne (Sep 16, 2010)

I love Subway!!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I love Subway!!_

 
i know! so much choice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my shop is lliterally a two minute walk away from one so it is very tempting to just get a subway for lunch! hence why i do packed lunches now! i was spending way too much money and far too many calories were being consumed! the guys at work like to go to burger king though! so at least subway was much more healthy than a burger king!


----------



## Susanne (Sep 17, 2010)

Really true!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 17, 2010)

i'm feeling much happier today. the sun is shining and although it's a little cold the sun makes me feel better


----------



## kittykit (Sep 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i know! so much choice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my shop is lliterally a two minute walk away from one so it is very tempting to just get a subway for lunch! hence why i do packed lunches now! i was spending way too much money and far too many calories were being consumed! the guys at work like to go to burger king though! so at least subway was much more healthy than a burger king!_

 
I try to pack my own lunch at least twice a week. Sometimes I've no time to eat, I'll grab a sandwich from Subway. Love Subway! I always go for the tuna sandwich or meatballs sandwich. Yum. It's almost lunch time and I'm already thinking what to eat. 

Had a job interview this morning... not like I need a new one. It's just for fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I haven't been to one for more than 4 years now and would like to know what the current market is looking for and how much $$ they're willing to offer.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_I try to pack my own lunch at least twice a week. Sometimes I've no time to eat, I'll grab a sandwich from Subway. Love Subway! I always go for the tuna sandwich or meatballs sandwich. Yum. It's almost lunch time and I'm already thinking what to eat. 

Had a job interview this morning... not like I need a new one. It's just for fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I haven't been to one for more than 4 years now and would like to know what the current market is looking for and how much $$ they're willing to offer._

 
oh how did the interview go? sometimes it is good just to see how things are? and was it anymore money than you currently get! if it was then maybe you could ask for a pay rise where you currently are?


----------



## kittykit (Sep 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_oh how did the interview go? sometimes it is good just to see how things are? and was it anymore money than you currently get! if it was then maybe you could ask for a pay rise where you currently are? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It was interesting but I'm not sure if the recruiter/head hunter really understands what I'm doing for my current position. He didn't tell me how much they're going to offer but I've done my 'homework', did all the calculation with my current salary + benefits + bonuses last night to have an idea how much I should as for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had a promotion 10 months ago, I doubt my boss will increase my pay again this year


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_awesome! i cant wait to see it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and the subway that i had yesterday was meatball with cheese - so naughty because i know it contains lots of salt and calories but i needed the pick me up! i always get them to add peppers to it and chillies to make it spicey! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 today i was back to my packed lunch though - turkey sandwiches for those who are interested! hee hee!_

 
I have never tried the meatball before! I really should since my friends have been telling me it is good. Haven't try tuna too. I had Burger King for lunch yesterday - I like Burger King. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Didn't know you like your food spicy! I don't take food that are too spicy because of my gastric problems, but once in a while, a little spicy food is good for my appetite! Glad you feel better with the sunshine!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_It was interesting but I'm not sure if the recruiter/head hunter really understands what I'm doing for my current position. He didn't tell me how much they're going to offer but I've done my 'homework', did all the calculation with my current salary + benefits + bonuses last night to have an idea how much I should as for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had a promotion 10 months ago, I doubt my boss will increase my pay again this year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yes if only 10 months ago you go promoted and a rise i doubt they'll change anything just yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but it's always good to do research!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_I have never tried the meatball before! I really should since my friends have been telling me it is good. Haven't try tuna too. I had Burger King for lunch yesterday - I like Burger King. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Didn't know you like your food spicy! I don't take food that are too spicy because of my gastric problems, but once in a while, a little spicy food is good for my appetite! Glad you feel better with the sunshine!_

 
yes you need a meatball one asap! hee hee! burger king is lovely - but quite expencive for what it is and very fatty!! and yes i love spicey foods! i never used to! but i love hot chilli peppers and sauces and such 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in nandos i even order the peri peri sauce hot! never got brave enough for extra hot though yet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope you ladies are set up for having a good weekend!!


----------



## Susanne (Sep 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_I hope you ladies are set up for having a good weekend!!_

 
I have plans for a great Saturday tomorrow - no work for school!! - but I have the feeling I am getting a cold 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hopefully not too bad.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I have plans for a great Saturday tomorrow - no work for school!! - but I have the feeling I am getting a cold 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hopefully not too bad._

 





 if it is a cold i hope that it comes and goes very quickly for you. my saturday will be spent working as per usual. however sunday it will be me, Nick, kitties and lots of snuggling and Dexter watching! 

MJ we're now about to start series 2 of Dexter! series 1 was amazing!!!


----------



## PeachTwist (Sep 17, 2010)

So glad everyone has been doing better.

Just been catching up on all the comments with a cup of tea.  You all seem much more lifted now - which is lovely to see!  I'd comment individually but there are too many, lol.

Things are so-so for me at the moment.  I went to the gym Mon, Tues & Weds.  Been exhausted since so I've taken a couple days off - may go over the weekend, but if I don't I'll start back up again on Monday.  

Susanne, I know what you mean about the cold!  One brother has tonsilitis, the other has strept throat and one of my friends definitely has a cold.  Seems like it's inevitable - it is that time of year.  I hope you're feeling better soon though.

Subway is SO good.  I always have the same thing as I'm a very picky eater.  Italian bread, chicken breast & cheese toasted with mayo, cucumber and lettuce.  Delicious.  Or at least, I thought so.  I had it last week and it really wasn't very good.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm getting into having baguettes now.  Same thing though!  Chicken, cheese, cucumber, lettuce & mayo.  Haha.

I know what you mean about calorie counting - I've had SUCH a hard time trying to behave.  Been having the weight watchers desserts so I can still fix my sweet tooth without eating 500 calories a time.  One of their mini brownies is only 29 calories!  and it's amaaaaazing!   Mmm.

I've just finished reading "The Lucky One" by Nicholas Sparks.  It's very good.  The last few pages I couldn't read fast enough - had to find out the ending!

I downloaded most of Nicholas Sparks novels and Danielle Steel - I just don't know where to start now!  Unfortunately a lot of NS novels have been turned into movies which I've seen, so I kinda already know how they turn out.  Hopefully I'll still give the book a chance - books are usually so much better than movies!  The problem with downloading them though is it's not the same as HOLDING the book.  Haha.

Also - returned my MAC foundation and concealer as they were the wrong shade (I'm not even going to attempt to guess.)  I exchanged for Expensive Pink eye shadow and Shadowy Lady eye shadow.  Apparently the dark purple in the PP quad from FF is a slightly darker version of Plum Dressing - so I'll just use it lightly to conduct the look I'm thinking off!

I was thoroughly disappointed though - I also asked to get Twig lipstick in my exchange - the lady apologised by e-mailing me back to tell me it has been discontinued and that she has spoken to the online team to have it removed from the website.  So upset - it looked so pretty on Karla Sugar's swatches!  I chose Brave instead, it looked relatively similar in the swatches - hopefully it works out to be pretty and ISN'T discontinued!  Haha.

I should probably stop typing now.. this is an insanely long post.  Sorry!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 18, 2010)

last day of workuntil a day off! wooooooo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















that is all


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_last day of workuntil a day off! wooooooo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














_

 





 Have a great evening and a relaxing Sunday!

Same to all other Bimbos too!

I had a haircut today. Got my hair short again at shoulder length. It was about 5cm past my shoulder, not very long, but I dislike managing long hair. I prefer to spend time on my face, putting on makeup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My friend has sent the makeup she bought from Taiwan by airmail back to her house. The parcel reached her house before she returned from Taiwan. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait to get my makeup, hopefully it will be Monday.


----------



## Susanne (Sep 18, 2010)

I really enjoy my free Saturday


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 18, 2010)

^^ Great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I saw the UD Naked palette today. The colours are very pretty, but I have decided to pass it because many of the shades are already dupable in my collection. The velvet outer packaging is also a dirt magnet.


----------



## kittykit (Sep 18, 2010)

I really want to get UD Naked palette for my sister's birthday. Those are the colours she'll love. I'm hoping it will be available on HQhair. 

My Saturday's been quiet. Hubby isn't feeling well so we stay at home today.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_^^ Great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I saw the UD Naked palette today. The colours are very pretty, but I have decided to pass it because many of the shades are already dupable in my collection. The velvet outer packaging is also a dirt magnet._

 
yes the velvet is a bugger for attracting dust 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_I really want to get UD Naked palette for my sister's birthday. Those are the colours she'll love. I'm hoping it will be available on HQhair. 

My Saturday's been quiet. Hubby isn't feeling well so we stay at home today._

 
if you need a cp for the naked palette let me know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope your hubby feels better soon


----------



## Nzsallyb (Sep 19, 2010)

Hey dolls! im back after a big break!

alot has gone on since i was last year, i have a new bf who is lovely, and im nearly finished my degree yay! only a few more months and i will be a qualified radiographer!

but part of my training is in a city that has no MAC store, so am having serious withdrawls. 

when i was in christchurch a few weeks ago, fabulous felines was due to be released on the following monday, when i was there on the friday, and the manager let me get some things early (yay!), only to be followed up at 4.25am by a huge earthquake (7.1). 

it was unbelievable driving through the city, it is the largest city in the south island of new zealand, and was so scary to be in it! was like walking in a rocking boat

hope you ladies are all well! xoxo


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_Hey dolls! im back after a big break!

alot has gone on since i was last year, i have a new bf who is lovely, and im nearly finished my degree yay! only a few more months and i will be a qualified radiographer!

but part of my training is in a city that has no MAC store, so am having serious withdrawls. 

when i was in christchurch a few weeks ago, fabulous felines was due to be released on the following monday, when i was there on the friday, and the manager let me get some things early (yay!), only to be followed up at 4.25am by a huge earthquake (7.1). 

it was unbelievable driving through the city, it is the largest city in the south island of new zealand, and was so scary to be in it! was like walking in a rocking boat

hope you ladies are all well! xoxo_

 
hey Sally! that is great that you have got a new buy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope you're really happy together. and that does such about being somewhere where there is no mac! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but at least you got your felines stuff a little early!

the earthquake sounds terrifiying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 are all your friends and family ok?


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_yes the velvet is a bugger for attracting dust 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes, and the palette is quite expensive here too. The colours are very pretty though, you must be enjoying yours! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_Hey dolls! im back after a big break!

alot has gone on since i was last year, i have a new bf who is lovely, and im nearly finished my degree yay! only a few more months and i will be a qualified radiographer!

but part of my training is in a city that has no MAC store, so am having serious withdrawls. 

when i was in christchurch a few weeks ago, fabulous felines was due to be released on the following monday, when i was there on the friday, and the manager let me get some things early (yay!), only to be followed up at 4.25am by a huge earthquake (7.1). 

it was unbelievable driving through the city, it is the largest city in the south island of new zealand, and was so scary to be in it! was like walking in a rocking boat

hope you ladies are all well! xoxo_

 
Hi Sally! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Glad to have you back here! You must be excited to start your work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Didn't know NZ has earthquakes. Are they frequent? I hope you and your family are all right. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Are there any risk of radiology as a radiographer? i'm curious as I'm working in the healthcare industry. I'm not a medical staff, so I am curious with regards to the risk of admin workers at the environment.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 19, 2010)

yes i love the naked palette very much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i have been looking at the LV speedy again! i thought the 30 would be big enough but now i am thinking 35. i cant afford one right now however Christmas will be when i splurge. i just wish i could see one in person


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 19, 2010)

There is no LV store near your place? I have access to two LV stores in town, which are a half hour train ride away. There, I have access to MAC, Sephora... I only entered LV once. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Saw my colleague's Speedy in person though, not at the store. The bag is actually deeper than it looks to me. Christmas will be here soon and you can get your dream bag!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_There is no LV store near your place? I have access to two LV stores in town, which are a half hour train ride away. There, I have access to MAC, Sephora... I only entered LV once. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Saw my colleague's Speedy in person though, not at the store. The bag is actually deeper than it looks to me. Christmas will be here soon and you can get your dream bag!_

 
 yup sadly my city has no good designer shops really! i have no LV, no mac, no space nk.... nothing exciting at all. just bog standard uk high street shops. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so when i will be spending quite alot of money i'd like to make sure i will be buying the right thing! although i believ the lv site will let you swap bags if it isn't right.


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 20, 2010)

I hope you get to see it in person before buying. If not, luckily the website allows you to swap. Personally, I have to see anything I buy in person first, especially when it is expensive! But I've asked my friend to buy me Nars and Jill Stuart without ever seeing both makeup lines in real before!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Sep 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_hey Sally! that is great that you have got a new buy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope you're really happy together. and that does such about being somewhere where there is no mac! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but at least you got your felines stuff a little early!

the earthquake sounds terrifiying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 are all your friends and family ok?_

 

we are happy its great, but are doing the long distance thing just until ive finished my qualification

some of my friends have to have their house bull dozed, but it was a miracle that no one was killed, as it was the same magnitude of the haiti earthquake (or had the same power or something)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Yes, and the palette is quite expensive here too. The colours are very pretty though, you must be enjoying yours! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Hi Sally! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Glad to have you back here! You must be excited to start your work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Didn't know NZ has earthquakes. Are they frequent? I hope you and your family are all right. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Are there any risk of radiology as a radiographer? i'm curious as I'm working in the healthcare industry. I'm not a medical staff, so I am curious with regards to the risk of admin workers at the environment._

 
yea, NZ has frequent earthquake, we are very used to them, it is pretty much one big fault line, but hadnt been through a big one like that before!

and their are risks because of the radiation, but as long as you are careful with wearing lead shielding etc, and we wear badges that monitor the levels we are recieving, so its not too bad, just being smart about it. i love love love  the job though, i love the patient contact, even if a few patients are icky. 



aaaaah LV! dont even want to dip my toes into that! it is so so expensive in NZ, my MAC habit is enough for me.

hope everyone had a good day!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 20, 2010)

and another working week begins! i hope everybody is going to have a good week- working or otherwise!


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 20, 2010)

^^ Thanks. Same to you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I couldn't sleep last night though, so I went to work with a headache. It is becoming a norm that I can't sleep on Sunday nights. I guess I'm thinking about the week and get a little overwhelm. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When I was studying, I had a lab session that lasted all day every Monday and I was so stressed that I couldn't sleep every Sunday night. I feel a bit silly, losing sleep for minor problems, but that's how I am. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_we are happy its great, but are doing the long distance thing just until ive finished my qualification

some of my friends have to have their house bull dozed, but it was a miracle that no one was killed, as it was the same magnitude of the haiti earthquake (or had the same power or something)

yea, NZ has frequent earthquake, we are very used to them, it is pretty much one big fault line, but hadnt been through a big one like that before!

and their are risks because of the radiation, but as long as you are careful with wearing lead shielding etc, and we wear badges that monitor the levels we are recieving, so its not too bad, just being smart about it. i love love love the job though, i love the patient contact, even if a few patients are icky. 

aaaaah LV! dont even want to dip my toes into that! it is so so expensive in NZ, my MAC habit is enough for me.

hope everyone had a good day!_

 
Yes, better not get addicted to LV! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That must be scary, having gone through a powerful quake. Sorry that your friends houses are gone, it must be shocking and painful. 

Thanks for the info about the leading shield and badges. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wonder if admin staff needs to wear these in my country. Yes, as a radiographer you get really close contact with patients. I've done a ultrasound scan and CT scan before. 

I'm so happy that I've received my Nars and Jill Stuart makeup! I will take pics but probably only in the weekend as it is dark by the time I knock off from work. My Nars goodies include:
Turkish Delight - I'm pleasantly surprised that it's a happy, peachy pink. It looks beige online.
Elsa - eye shadow duo
Sex Machine - matte velvet lip pencil
and Deep Throat blush! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The JS goodies are beautiful too, but maybe we are less familiar with them. Will post pics and introduce them to you ladies.


----------



## kittykit (Sep 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_yup sadly my city has no good designer shops really! i have no LV, no mac, no space nk.... nothing exciting at all. just bog standard uk high street shops. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so when i will be spending quite alot of money i'd like to make sure i will be buying the right thing! although i believ the lv site will let you swap bags if it isn't right._

 
My city has everything but Coach! I have never stepped into the LV boutique here. All the luxury goods in this country are so highly taxed. It's always cheaper to get them from UK or Germany. 

I didn't really like Vernis before until I saw my sister's. I guess my next one will be an Epi. When hubby found out how much I paid for my Neverfull, he was like 'WHAT? For a bag?!' But I shut him up because it's still cheaper than his motorbike jacket 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think big boys' toys are usually more expensive than our handbags obsession!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_ 
I couldn't sleep last night though, so I went to work with a headache. It is becoming a norm that I can't sleep on Sunday nights. I guess I'm thinking about the week and get a little overwhelm. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When I was studying, I had a lab session that lasted all day every Monday and I was so stressed that I couldn't sleep every Sunday night. I feel a bit silly, losing sleep for minor problems, but that's how I am. 

 I'm so happy that I've received my Nars and Jill Stuart makeup! I will take pics but probably only in the weekend as it is dark by the time I knock off from work. My Nars goodies include:
Turkish Delight - I'm pleasantly surprised that it's a happy, peachy pink. It looks beige online.
Elsa - eye shadow duo
Sex Machine - matte velvet lip pencil
and Deep Throat blush! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The JS goodies are beautiful too, but maybe we are less familiar with them. Will post pics and introduce them to you ladies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I hope you feel better. Enjoy your haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I saw JS makeup in HK but I didn't buy anything.


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks, I'm feeling all right, but I will get more tired as the week goes on, until weekend when I don't have to get up early. 

Lucky you! I have never seen JS makeup until now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like LV vernis and that's because I have a soft spot of patent leather. I like the look of patent leather, although I don't necessarily like the look on myself. Besides, patent leather are even pricier!


----------



## Susanne (Sep 20, 2010)

The new season of CSI:NY will start here tonight! Yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I am still disappointed with the LV Speedy after seeing it in real in August. I will spend my money on other great bags in future!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 20, 2010)

we dont even have coach in the uk! which really sucks because i love it so much!


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 20, 2010)

i am of the idea that i would rather have 20 nice non designer bags than one designer bag. i just cant justify that much money on one thing. shoes however... if i found the ultimate shoe, i would spend more on them

i'm sure that would change if i found a designer bag i love


----------



## PeachTwist (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm so glad I don't have a bag/shoe/clothes/perfume obsession.

Not saying you guys have one, but I don't have to ever worry about saving up for something designer!

I can't believe the date.  20th of Sept.  Nearly a month until Halloween.  I've already started planning as I am doing makeup for 4 people, including myself.

I, myself am going as Regan from The Exorcist.  Using this photo as a reference: http://unrealitymag.com/wp-content/u...nda-blair2.jpg.

My one friend is going as a zombie nurse, I'm thinking I'll give her skin a light green/brown tinge to it, darken her eyes so they look sunken into her head and some "open" cuts with some blood.

My other friend is wanting to go as a vampire.  I'm thinking more of a sexy vampire for her, red and black mainly with very pale skin.  I'm also thinking of putting some bite marks on her neck.  (fake, of course!)

Another friend of mine is going as a Chav.  For those of you who aren't familiar with them, the girls especially usually have bright orange foundation, unblended into the neck.  So it stops at the jaw line.  Their makeup is usually very poorly applied all over.  They're usually found in track suits or very sleazy outfits with really fake looking blonde hair and fake gold jewelry accessories.

I can't wait to do all of this!  I'm planning ahead as it's going to take forever for me to get everyone done.  Ordering the stuff on Saturday to have shipped from the US.  It'll probably get here by Oct 8th at the latest I would say (that's 10 working days of shipping.)

I'm so excited - this is going to be the first time I've ever done makeup like this, but I have a vision in my head and I'm sure it'll turn out great - and I'll definitely have to post photos afterwards!

I hope all you girls are doing well!


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_i am of the idea that i would rather have 20 nice non designer bags than one designer bag. i just cant justify that much money on one thing. shoes however... if i found the ultimate shoe, i would spend more on them

i'm sure that would change if i found a designer bag i love_

 
I will spend on a designer bag but not shoes because shoes always give me pain. Maybe until I find one that will not hurt me.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Sep 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_^^ Thanks. Same to you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I couldn't sleep last night though, so I went to work with a headache. It is becoming a norm that I can't sleep on Sunday nights. I guess I'm thinking about the week and get a little overwhelm. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When I was studying, I had a lab session that lasted all day every Monday and I was so stressed that I couldn't sleep every Sunday night. I feel a bit silly, losing sleep for minor problems, but that's how I am. 



Yes, better not get addicted to LV! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That must be scary, having gone through a powerful quake. Sorry that your friends houses are gone, it must be shocking and painful. 

Thanks for the info about the leading shield and badges. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wonder if admin staff needs to wear these in my country. Yes, as a radiographer you get really close contact with patients. I've done a ultrasound scan and CT scan before. 

I'm so happy that I've received my Nars and Jill Stuart makeup! I will take pics but probably only in the weekend as it is dark by the time I knock off from work. My Nars goodies include:
Turkish Delight - I'm pleasantly surprised that it's a happy, peachy pink. It looks beige online.
Elsa - eye shadow duo
Sex Machine - matte velvet lip pencil
and Deep Throat blush! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The JS goodies are beautiful too, but maybe we are less familiar with them. Will post pics and introduce them to you ladies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hope you are feeling better! and its only radiation staff in NZ that wear monitoring badges, as all the walls are lead lined and you are perfectly safe! alot of people worry about the radiation from having an xray, when you also get cosmic radiation, like alot of people dont realise that a flight from NZ to Australia (about 3 hours) is the equivalent of a chest xray. 


oooooh i so want to try nars, but its only at the other end of the country, and it is so expensive here, for an eyeshadow duo it is $98 gah! when a mac quad is $98

hope you all had a good day! im starting to get nervous, ive got a practise for my practical exam on thursday


----------



## kittykit (Sep 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_we dont even have coach in the uk! which really sucks because i love it so much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I always thought Coach is available in the UK! I bought my latest one from Heathrow Terminal 5. I was surprised it's cheaper than the price I saw in Hong Kong International Airport. When my sister was studying in the US, there's a Coach outlet store near to where she lived. They were really cheap... You bet she has heaps of them! I always try to beg for one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I only buy designer handbags once a year after I get my bonuses. My everyday's bag is the Coach Pop Art Glam M bought me last year. I throw everything inside there - makeup bag, umbrella, sunglasses, etc. It's a perfect size for work. I only carry my designers' when I'm on business trips/dinners.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_I always thought Coach is available in the UK! I bought my latest one from Heathrow Terminal 5. I was surprised it's cheaper than the price I saw in Hong Kong International Airport. When my sister was studying in the US, there's a Coach outlet store near to where she lived. They were really cheap... You bet she has heaps of them! I always try to beg for one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I only buy designer handbags once a year after I get my bonuses. My everyday's bag is the Coach Pop Art Glam M bought me last year. I throw everything inside there - makeup bag, umbrella, sunglasses, etc. It's a perfect size for work. I only carry my designers' when I'm on business trips/dinners._

 
no sadly there are no coach store in the uk and you cant even buy off the website because they dont ship to us! perhaps i should make an excuse to go to heathrow airport?! lol! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 there is some gossip that they are opening a store in london at some point next year but i need to see it to believe it!

i hope everybody is having a great week!


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_hope you are feeling better! and its only radiation staff in NZ that wear monitoring badges, as all the walls are lead lined and you are perfectly safe! alot of people worry about the radiation from having an xray, when you also get cosmic radiation, like alot of people dont realise that a flight from NZ to Australia (about 3 hours) is the equivalent of a chest xray. 

oooooh i so want to try nars, but its only at the other end of the country, and it is so expensive here, for an eyeshadow duo it is $98 gah! when a mac quad is $98

hope you all had a good day! im starting to get nervous, ive got a practise for my practical exam on thursday_

 
Stay cool and calm and you will be all right! Good luck!

Mac is already expensive for you, and Nars is even more expensive! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks, I feel better. Thanks for the little info, so now I know taking a plane also give us radiation. I am glad I know more now and will not worry if I ever have to work at radiology. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was from hearsay, and I guess most people are ignorant of the safety measures already in place. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_
I only buy designer handbags once a year after I get my bonuses. My everyday's bag is the Coach Pop Art Glam M bought me last year. I throw everything inside there - makeup bag, umbrella, sunglasses, etc. It's a perfect size for work. I only carry my designers' when I'm on business trips/dinners._

 
Coach bags are very roomy, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 which is a plus for me because I carry so much junk around daily.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Sep 22, 2010)

weeeeeee i just got a CP organised for venomous villians!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_weeeeeee i just got a CP organised for venomous villians!_

 
yay! i am happy for you! the prices will be insane in NZ so that is great news for you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what are you getting sweetie?


----------



## Nzsallyb (Sep 22, 2010)

im planning on getting:
-strange potion l/g
-both the MES (i use my SB MES more than any other e/s i have, so they will be a good buy for me!)
-all of the maleficient n/p

then ill have a look when they come to NZ to see if there is anything left. yay i am so pleased!

what do you ladies all have your eyes on? 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_yay! i am happy for you! the prices will be insane in NZ so that is great news for you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what are you getting sweetie?_


----------



## Nzsallyb (Sep 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_yay! i am happy for you! the prices will be insane in NZ so that is great news for you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what are you getting sweetie?_

 
another thought: urgh the prices in NZ are hideous. the lipsticks will be at least $40 (cheap for a high end brand tho), and MES are about $46. so saving ALOT of money, and ill get it before NZ (might even go into MAC to show my MA)


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 22, 2010)

Hope you get your vv goodies soon!


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_im planning on getting:
-strange potion l/g
-both the MES (i use my SB MES more than any other e/s i have, so they will be a good buy for me!)
-all of the maleficient n/p

then ill have a look when they come to NZ to see if there is anything left. yay i am so pleased!

what do you ladies all have your eyes on?_

 
The lipgloss and MES are gorgeous. I don't have any must have items on my list yet, until I see them in person. I'm not feeling the packaging unfortunately.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_im planning on getting:
-strange potion l/g
-both the MES (i use my SB MES more than any other e/s i have, so they will be a good buy for me!)
-all of the maleficient n/p

then ill have a look when they come to NZ to see if there is anything left. yay i am so pleased!

what do you ladies all have your eyes on?_

 
great list!

i have quite a bit on my list but i am most excited about the cooling poweder, mes and the nail polish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh and hot house gloss!!


----------



## kittykit (Sep 22, 2010)

I don't have any on my wishlist from this collection. My MA told me the beauty powder and the lipglass are pretty cool. I'll have to wait till 1 October to see them in person. 

Was out for lunch with a friend today and saw a small commercial airplane flying really low... it really freaked me out as if it was going to crash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Everyone on the street just stopped walking and looked at the airplane. We're not even close to an airport here. It's scary.


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 22, 2010)

^^ That sounds scary indeed. I've never experienced that, so the closest thing that comes to mind is the September 11 attacks. Those images I see from the tv, I can't forget. 

I do like the lipglass from VV but I don't feel like expanding my Mac lipglass collection at the moment as I want to try other brands.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 22, 2010)

i still need to try a nars lipgloss! in fact just more nars in general!!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Sep 22, 2010)

Slowly but surely I've been losing interest in all non-mac makeup. When I go to buy something like nars or UD I think "think of the mac you could be buying..." Ha. I do still love Illamasqua though and MUFE!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_Slowly but surely I've been losing interest in all non-mac makeup. When I go to buy something like nars or UD I think "think of the mac you could be buying..." Ha. I do still love Illamasqua though and MUFE!_

 
i think i' coming out at the other end of the tunnel. now i want to try many more brands. mufe rocks and i'm so happy that i can easily get it in the uk now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 nars is still expencive here though


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 22, 2010)

i like my style black mes as almost fool proof dramatic eye, put on some gps, and that over the top, blend, add falsies, instant glam. i use them when i want to look glam for a night out but dont have long after work to get ready, i will only be getting the green mes though, the purple and pink are just too close to young punk!


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i still need to try a nars lipgloss! in fact just more nars in general!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I tried Turkish Delight yesterday! It's the perfect nude gloss for me! It looks really pink in the tube but once I spread it out on my lips, it turns to a milky nude, not too beige or too pink. However, when I pull out the wand for the first time, I sniffed it and it has that plastic smell that some people talked about. Not a very pleasant smell to me. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i think i' coming out at the other end of the tunnel. now i want to try many more brands. mufe rocks and i'm so happy that i can easily get it in the uk now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nars is still expencive here though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too, I want to try other brands now, not just mac. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like mufe too, which I can get from Sephora, but still no nars here. I tried Elsa (nars e/s duo) today and it's gorgeous, although I have some problem getting the pink-purple shade to show up. Hopefully I can get some pics up this weekend of my haul from Taiwan (through a friend).


----------



## Susanne (Sep 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_I tried Turkish Delight yesterday! It's the perfect nude gloss for me! It looks really pink in the tube but once I spread it out on my lips, it turns to a milky nude, not too beige or too pink. _

 
I got Turkish Delight and Orgasm during my summer vacation - and love both!!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_i like my style black mes as almost fool proof dramatic eye, put on some gps, and that over the top, blend, add falsies, instant glam. i use them when i want to look glam for a night out but dont have long after work to get ready, i will only be getting the green mes though, the purple and pink are just too close to young punk!_

 
i think i shall do what you are doing. skip the pinky pruple one and just get the one with the green. then i can use the spare money to buy a couple more of the nail polsihes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_I tried Turkish Delight yesterday! It's the perfect nude gloss for me! It looks really pink in the tube but once I spread it out on my lips, it turns to a milky nude, not too beige or too pink. However, when I pull out the wand for the first time, I sniffed it and it has that plastic smell that some people talked about. Not a very pleasant smell to me. 



Me too, I want to try other brands now, not just mac. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like mufe too, which I can get from Sephora, but still no nars here. I tried Elsa (nars e/s duo) today and it's gorgeous, although I have some problem getting the pink-purple shade to show up. Hopefully I can get some pics up this weekend of my haul from Taiwan (through a friend). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
turkish delight is the gloss that is top of my list! followed by orgasm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so i am happy that you like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and yes pics of your haul would be awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love drooling over what others have bought!

today i have all staff members working because me and the assistant manager have a tonne of paper work to sort, the stock room to re-organize and just general housekeeping things to do. what a fun and sweaty day i'm going to have!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 23, 2010)

Lou, hope the work you planned for the day can be completed smoothly and on time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I got Turkish Delight and Orgasm during my summer vacation - and love both!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hello! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Does your Turkish Delight have the plastic smell? It's baffling that a brand new one has the smell already.

I bought Deep Throat instead of Orgasm, as I heard Orgasm is quite sheer. Can't wait to use DT, though it looks similar to a blush I have from Chanel, called In Love.


----------



## kittykit (Sep 23, 2010)

Most of my l/g, l/s, blushes and e/s are from MAC. 

I love foundation from MUFE, blushes from Nars, concealers from Bobbi Brown and 24/7 from UD. Unfortunately UD isn't available here, I always order them from HQhair.


----------



## vintageroses (Sep 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_I bought Deep Throat instead of Orgasm, as I heard Orgasm is quite sheer. Can't wait to use DT, though it looks similar to a blush I have from Chanel, called In Love._

 
Good choice! I have both & i love DT way more! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehs 

I am wiped out! :/ i was cycling in the rain for like an hour today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tired & drenched! boo! so glad to be all cleaned up now!


----------



## Susanne (Sep 23, 2010)

Welcome my new vanity area






I finally had the time to post it!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Welcome my new vanity area






I finally had the time to post it!_

 
i love it! i think you did an awesome job on it! and i like that you have a framed picture of your kitty too. very special 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i am managing to get everything done at work today. so having a quick specktra break! yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i tried getting some models own polish at boots today but sadly they didn't have any of the colours that i wanted! booo!!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Sep 23, 2010)

la la laaaaaaa not listening to nars talk!!


----------



## vintageroses (Sep 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_la la laaaaaaa not listening to nars talk!!_

 
haha you know you  want some


----------



## Nzsallyb (Sep 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_haha you know you want some 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ergh not with NZ prices! and you have to buy it from Mecca!


----------



## vintageroses (Sep 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_ergh not with NZ prices! and you have to buy it from Mecca!_

 
OH TELL ME ABOUT IT! Used to live in Aus & yes crazy prices! Singapore doesn't even have NARS so i get my fix online 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehes


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 24, 2010)

i just wish sephora would ship internationally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the rain is very heavy this morning. not nice at all. although i think i have found the tv set that i shall get for Christmas! it's the sony (obviously!!) KDL46NX713 and it's beautiful!


----------



## kittykit (Sep 24, 2010)

It's Friday!!

I'm so tired... We went out for dinner at Four Seasons Hotel with M's colleagues from the States. I've to say, it's so far my best experience with fine dining here in Prague. The food was great... the best part was the dessert course. After last night, I think I should go for a strict diet this weekend... too much chocolates and it's crazy!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Welcome my new vanity area






I finally had the time to post it!_

 
I wish I've enough space for such a vanity! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My drawer's in a mess now. The last tidied it in April.. this is just the first drawer






More stuffs still in box are hiding behind what you see here... You make me wanna do something about tidying up my drawer today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_ 
I bought Deep Throat instead of Orgasm, as I heard Orgasm is quite sheer. Can't wait to use DT, though it looks similar to a blush I have from Chanel, called In Love._

 
I've both but I like Deep Throat more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i just wish sephora would ship internationally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
The nearest Sephora I can think of that carries most of the brands are in Paris, at least there's where I got my first MUFE! We've Sephora here, they're almost everywhere but they don't have UD, Nars or MUFE


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i just wish sephora would ship internationally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the rain is very heavy this morning. not nice at all. although i think i have found the tv set that i shall get for Christmas! it's the sony (obviously!!) KDL46NX713 and it's beautiful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It is a beauty. Is it a new model? Looks expensive and it is 3D ready. I haven't bought my tv set yet. Hopefully I will get it before Christmas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_I've both but I like Deep Throat more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





The nearest Sephora I can think of that carries most of the brands are in Paris, at least there's where I got my first MUFE! We've Sephora here, they're almost everywhere but they don't have UD, Nars or MUFE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Your drawer looks spacious. Is it an Ikea malm?

Finally I found someone owning both DT and In Love. Is DT more pink? I haven't worn it yet.

My Sephora have MUFE but not UD and Nars when it first opened. Now we have UD! Hopefully yours will have them soon!


----------



## kittykit (Sep 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_

Your drawer looks spacious. Is it an Ikea malm?

Finally I found someone owning both DT and In Love. Is DT more pink? I haven't worn it yet.

My Sephora have MUFE but not UD and Nars when it first opened. Now we have UD! Hopefully yours will have them soon!_

 
No, it's not. I got it from my friend... not sure where did he buy it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's spacious but I want something bigger...! 

DT looks pink in pan but when I've it on my cheek, it's a bit peachy pink. I really like it for work. I did a swatch with MAC Hipness and they look pretty similar - that's why my Hipness is still in its box. I only saw UD Primer Potion and Midnight Cowboy e/s shade and some MUFE falsies here once.


----------



## Susanne (Sep 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i just wish sephora would ship internationally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_I wish I've enough space for such a vanity! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My drawer's in a mess now. The last tidied it in April.. this is just the first drawer






More stuffs still in box are hiding behind what you see here... You make me wanna do something about tidying up my drawer today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i dont think your stash is that messy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i see lots of pink gloss goodness! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_It is a beauty. Is it a new model? Looks expensive and it is 3D ready. I haven't bought my tv set yet. Hopefully I will get it before Christmas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Your drawer looks spacious. Is it an Ikea malm?

Finally I found someone owning both DT and In Love. Is DT more pink? I haven't worn it yet.

My Sephora have MUFE but not UD and Nars when it first opened. Now we have UD! Hopefully yours will have them soon!_

 

yeah the tv is a new model that we just got in. it is 3d ready but i am not bothering with any of that stuff. should be £2000 however looks like i will get a big discount so i can have it for £1300 with a 5 yr warranty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yay!


----------



## honybr (Sep 24, 2010)

Can I join the Bimbo club?  I love lip gloss with a sick passion.  

Question for fellow lovers of gloss if you had to decide between Revenge is Sweet and Strange Potion which one would you choose and why? I know they look nothing alike but I keep going back and forth. I think I'm NC50ish in foundation (I don't wear it so I'm guessing by people who shades are similar to mine), dark hair, dark eyes. Any comments are appreciated!


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 25, 2010)

Hello! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





What colour of gloss do you want to add to your collection? Revenge is sweet is sheer fuchsia while Strange potion is pinky coral and more opaque. Personally I think SP is more unique.


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_DT looks pink in pan but when I've it on my cheek, it's a bit peachy pink. I really like it for work. I did a swatch with MAC Hipness and they look pretty similar - that's why my Hipness is still in its box. I only saw UD Primer Potion and Midnight Cowboy e/s shade and some MUFE falsies here once._

 
I skipped Hipness this summer! Good to hear that DT is a dupe! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_yeah the tv is a new model that we just got in. it is 3d ready but i am not bothering with any of that stuff. should be £2000 however looks like i will get a big discount so i can have it for £1300 with a 5 yr warranty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That is a good deal!

Here are the pics of my haul of 10 items in all! 






Let me introduce Jill Stuart makeup. The packaging is reflective and glass/mirror like, very princessy. Top left - Lovely Tulip mixed blush which comes with a brush. Eye quad in Dazzling Moon. Loose blush duo with brush - Rose Blosson.
The two small round pots are eye jellies, which are glittery jelly to use as eye base. They are like paintpots but the texture is jelly, and more glittery.





Elsa, Deep Throat, Turkish Delight, Sex Machine.


----------



## Susanne (Sep 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *honybr* 

 
_Can I join the Bimbo club? I love lip gloss with a sick passion. 

Question for fellow lovers of gloss if you had to decide between Revenge is Sweet and Strange Potion which one would you choose and why? I know they look nothing alike but I keep going back and forth. I think I'm NC50ish in foundation (I don't wear it so I'm guessing by people who shades are similar to mine), dark hair, dark eyes. Any comments are appreciated!_

 





I have just answered you in the VV discussioin thread:

I will get Revenge is Sweet because it is the perfect l/g for fall! Strange Potion is more a spring l/g for me.


Have a great weekend you all!

I will go to the hair stylist this morning and stay at home. I have to clean my apartement and work for school.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *honybr* 

 
_Can I join the Bimbo club?  I love lip gloss with a sick passion.  

Question for fellow lovers of gloss if you had to decide between Revenge is Sweet and Strange Potion which one would you choose and why? I know they look nothing alike but I keep going back and forth. I think I'm NC50ish in foundation (I don't wear it so I'm guessing by people who shades are similar to mine), dark hair, dark eyes. Any comments are appreciated!_

 





 have fun with us bimbos!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i personally like SP more. i'm not getting either of the colours though because i actually want hot house the most. by SP looks so beautiful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jill Stuart makeup is stunning!!!! seriously how nice is that packaging! and your haul is awesome! i'm drooling right now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the blush and eye jellies have me very interested! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 please let us know how you get on with it all! and of course nars stuff always looks great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




have fun today Susanne! what are you having done at the hair dressers? i am getting my highlights done on tuesday 5th october! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so it will be nice and fresh for my sony conference and my birthday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




have fun this weekend guys! love you all


----------



## PeachTwist (Sep 25, 2010)

I do too @ Sephora shipping internationally.

Would be much easier.

Just ordered my Halloween makeup from Sillyfarm!  So excited to do all my friends' makeup!

I'm really annoyed with my body the past 2 days.  I've been trying to get my sleeping pattern onto a normal cycle (rather than being up at night and asleep during the day) and I've been going to sleep early (for me, anyway) and waking up 1 or 3hrs later and not being able to fall asleep.  I've even taken natural sleep aids that usually knock me out!  So not happy.

I hope you're all doing well.

I'm really disliking the cold here in North UK atm.


----------



## Susanne (Sep 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_have fun today Susanne! what are you having done at the hair dressers? i am getting my highlights done on tuesday 5th october! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so it will be nice and fresh for my sony conference and my birthday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




have fun this weekend guys! love you all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I got a little cut, not much and new blonde highlights 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yay, and you will get VV in this week, Lou!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Sep 25, 2010)

Baby shower today... I normally like to spend my weekends being lazy until I finally feel like getting myself together but today I have an eyebrow appointment followed by gift buying and then the actual shower... Aaand haha I'm not a fan of lots of women in one place (UNLESS it's Specktra! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 25, 2010)

^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I should learn to chill out more in the weekend. But I like to plan and fill it up with activities, and then I find that I haven't rest enough and it's monday again.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_Jill Stuart makeup is stunning!!!! seriously how nice is that packaging! and your haul is awesome! i'm drooling right now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the blush and eye jellies have me very interested! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 please let us know how you get on with it all! and of course nars stuff always looks great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




have fun today Susanne! what are you having done at the hair dressers? i am getting my highlights done on tuesday 5th october! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so it will be nice and fresh for my sony conference and my birthday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




have fun this weekend guys! love you all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I haven't try the blushes yet, but I'll let you know when I have tried it. I wore the dark blue eye jelly and eye quad already. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Though the e/s look glittery, they don't give lots of fallout, much less than the glittery shades of UD. 

I'm heading off to my cruise on Sunday morning and I'll be back on Wednesday afternoon. Guess I will be doing a lot of eating on the cruise, I hope the food is good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 See you, Bimbo! Have a good last week of October!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Sep 25, 2010)

Ahh have an AWESOME time on your cruise! That sounds amazing right now. What kind of cruise is it? If you mentioned that before, I missed it.


----------



## PeachTwist (Sep 25, 2010)

Have a lovely cruise!  I'm crazy jealous!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I got a little cut, not much and new blonde highlights 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yay, and you will get VV in this week, Lou! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i'm so excited for VV! i really cannot wait! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm getting all three polishes now! oops! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and yay for highlights!!

enjoy your cruise sweetie! i bet you will have an amazing time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and trhat is good to know that the shadows have no fall out! the ud glitter ones are a bit much sometimes! and how was it using the eye jelly? did it feel wierd?!


----------



## honybr (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies!  I think my final answer is RIS.  For now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I said this in another thread, but this is the best message board.  Everyone is so nice and helpful.  Great example of an online community!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Sep 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_OH TELL ME ABOUT IT! Used to live in Aus & yes crazy prices! Singapore doesn't even have NARS so i get my fix online 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehes_

 






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i just wish sephora would ship internationally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
urgh me too, i just wish there was some sort of store that would carry MUFE is so want to try some of their stuff, but NZ is so backward with that sort of thing

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *honybr* 

 
_Can I join the Bimbo club?  I love lip gloss with a sick passion.  

Question for fellow lovers of gloss if you had to decide between Revenge is Sweet and Strange Potion which one would you choose and why? I know they look nothing alike but I keep going back and forth. I think I'm NC50ish in foundation (I don't wear it so I'm guessing by people who shades are similar to mine), dark hair, dark eyes. Any comments are appreciated!_

 





 honybr!!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *honybr* 

 
_Thanks for all the replies!  I think my final answer is RIS.  For now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I said this in another thread, but this is the best message board.  Everyone is so nice and helpful.  Great example of an online community!_

 





 yeah Specktra is by far the nicest forum i have ever been on. hence why i am still a member many years later! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







how is everybodies weekend going! i bought myself a jonas brothers cd yesterday which i didn't know was out! so that made me happy - and yes you can laugh at me if you want to! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i have the music taste of a 15 year old girl! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh but one thing i don't get is the Justin Beiber following! me and a work mate decided to watch one of his music videos on youtube yesterday because we had never heard any of his songs. we were wetting ourselves at it! his voices doesn't sound like it has broken and we found it amusing that in the video the girl he was after looked many years older than him. it creeped us out!


----------



## vintageroses (Sep 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_I'm heading off to my cruise on Sunday morning and I'll be back on Wednesday afternoon. Guess I will be doing a lot of eating on the cruise, I hope the food is good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 See you, Bimbo! Have a good last week of October! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
COOOL! you must be there now, since it's 930pm on sunday now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OH BIMBOS! i dyed my hair 2 days ago! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's my first time dyeing & i've got JET BLACK HAIR! I had to buy a colour which was just slightly darker than blonde, it looks like dark brown on my hair though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOVE IT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 will take a photo tmr & i did a vlog on the dyeing but have yet to post it on my channel! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 heees


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 26, 2010)

i'm pleased the hair dying went well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i bet you look great!


----------



## vintageroses (Sep 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_





 yeah Specktra is by far the nicest forum i have ever been on. hence why i am still a member many years later! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







how is everybodies weekend going! i bought myself a jonas brothers cd yesterday which i didn't know was out! so that made me happy - and yes you can laugh at me if you want to! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i have the music taste of a 15 year old girl! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh but one thing i don't get is the Justin Beiber following! me and a work mate decided to watch one of his music videos on youtube yesterday because we had never heard any of his songs. we were wetting ourselves at it! his voices doesn't sound like it has broken and we found it amusing that in the video the girl he was after looked many years older than him. it creeped us out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OMG HHAH he is following you? you know how many girls would die for that? haha not me but yeah just putting it out.heheh

Yes i <3 specktra! ahhs i wanna meet all you girls someday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just remembered i took some photos with my mac! so i'm gonna put one here! hehes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














hehe! it's abit more red on camera, its really more brown than that & alot more subtle! I had the windows open in front of me with light shining in so it looked abit lighter! hehes


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 26, 2010)

hee hee! perhaps i should have made it more clear - he isn't following me! i meant the following of female fans he has is insane and i just don't understand! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and i think that you look beautiful! i love your hair! i think it looks really healthy and shiney! and of course you are so cute!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Sep 26, 2010)

You look fabulous, Vintage!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Sep 27, 2010)

i agree! you have a cheeky smile too vintage!

woohoo the lady that is doing my CP for VV emailed me and got all the stuff i wanted! woot! 

it is so warm here today, summer is about to start yay! (finally!)


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_i agree! you have a cheeky smile too vintage!

woohoo the lady that is doing my CP for VV emailed me and got all the stuff i wanted! woot! 

it is so warm here today, summer is about to start yay! (finally!)_

 
and as you are getting summer in the uk we are most definatley getting into fall and winter territory! it's so cold, windy and rainy. boo!!!


----------



## spunky (Sep 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_and as you are getting summer in the uk we are most definatley getting into fall and winter territory! it's so cold, windy and rainy. boo!!!_

 
definitely! as you said on twitter lou, time to get the hot water bottle out!

can i be a bimbo with black hair? i want to join the club!


----------



## kittykit (Sep 27, 2010)

How are you girls doing? The weather's been really ugly... windy, rainy and cold. I caught the flu on Saturday and am staying at home today so that I won't spread the flu bugs in the office 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I've been spending my time watching the telly... but nothing interesting. Luckily M is having home office today so I'm not that lonely at home with Sandy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3 more days to go until VV is launched here! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_definitely! as you said on twitter lou, time to get the hot water bottle out!

can i be a bimbo with black hair? i want to join the club!_

 
I'm one with black hair here *waves*


----------



## honybr (Sep 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_hee hee! perhaps i should have made it more clear - he isn't following me! i meant the following of female fans he has is insane and i just don't understand! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I can't understand it either.  He was on CSI on Thursday and I was offended he was on my 'grown folk' show.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Sep 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_can i be a bimbo with black hair? i want to join the club!_

 
Anyone can be a bimbo, no blonde hair needed... Assuming that's what you meant. I have dark brown hair and have been bimboing it up here for awhile now


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_OMG HHAH he is following you? you know how many girls would die for that? haha not me but yeah just putting it out.heheh

Yes i <3 specktra! ahhs i wanna meet all you girls someday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just remembered i took some photos with my mac! so i'm gonna put one here! hehes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














hehe! it's abit more red on camera, its really more brown than that & alot more subtle! I had the windows open in front of me with light shining in so it looked abit lighter! hehes_


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_definitely! as you said on twitter lou, time to get the hot water bottle out!

can i be a bimbo with black hair? i want to join the club!_

 








 to the bimbo thread sweetie! we're not fussed what colour your hair is! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm blonde enough for everybody i think! hee hee! and i have come home to a cold house! not happy!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_How are you girls doing? The weather's been really ugly... windy, rainy and cold. I caught the flu on Saturday and am staying at home today so that I won't spread the flu bugs in the office 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been spending my time watching the telly... but nothing interesting. Luckily M is having home office today so I'm not that lonely at home with Sandy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3 more days to go until VV is launched here! 



I'm one with black hair here *waves*_

 
i'm sorry you're not feeling great right now. i hope you have a speedy recovery 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hope everybody had a good start to their week!


----------



## spunky (Sep 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_How are you girls doing? The weather's been really ugly... windy, rainy and cold. I caught the flu on Saturday and am staying at home today so that I won't spread the flu bugs in the office 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been spending my time watching the telly... but nothing interesting. Luckily M is having home office today so I'm not that lonely at home with Sandy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3 more days to go until VV is launched here! 



I'm one with black hair here *waves*_

 
yay! 

the weather up here in scotland has been miserable too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 definitely time for making soup and staying in bed.


----------



## vintageroses (Sep 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 
_hee hee! perhaps i should have made it more clear - he isn't following me! i meant the following of female fans he has is insane and i just don't understand!  

and i think that you look beautiful! i love your hair! i think it looks really healthy and shiney! and of course you are so cute! _

 
OH!HAHAH okayys! got me shocked for awhile! hehes

Thanks sweetie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Littlemaryjane* 
_You look fabulous, Vintage!_

 
thanks hunn! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_i agree! you have a cheeky smile too vintage!

woohoo the lady that is doing my CP for VV emailed me and got all the stuff i wanted! woot! 

it is so warm here today, summer is about to start yay! (finally!)_

 
hahahha <3 YAYYYS I'm skipping VV got wayy too much stuff :/ hahaha


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_






_

 
LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on the side note: i'm sick ): which is horrible esp since my bday is like tmr


----------



## PeachTwist (Sep 28, 2010)

Hope you're all doing well!

Still hating this cold UK weather.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Sep 28, 2010)

woot! in a few weeks at the most i will have my VV goodies!!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 28, 2010)

i'm tired this morning and have stomach cramps... no idea why 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but it's very painful and i have my meeting with head office today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 great.

on the plus side nick got paid alot of overtime money today so he said i could treat myself to something. there is a nice scarf that i'd like so i might get that


----------



## PeachTwist (Sep 28, 2010)

Sorry to hear Lou!  Hope you feel better.  I hope your meeting goes well.

Aw, Nick is so sweet.  I think you should get that scarf, it'll keep you warm in this horrible chilly weather!


----------



## vintageroses (Sep 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i'm tired this morning and have stomach cramps... no idea why 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but it's very painful and i have my meeting with head office today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 great.

on the plus side nick got paid alot of overtime money today so he said i could treat myself to something. there is a nice scarf that i'd like so i might get that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yikes! Hope you are feeling better! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sick too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's so sweet of nick! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Show it to us when you get it!!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PeachTwist* 

 
_Sorry to hear Lou!  Hope you feel better.  I hope your meeting goes well.

Aw, Nick is so sweet.  I think you should get that scarf, it'll keep you warm in this horrible chilly weather!_

 





 thanks sweetie. i'm still not feeling any better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but the meeting went very well. i will have a little more money for mac each month now! and for bills and such! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_Yikes! Hope you are feeling better! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sick too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's so sweet of nick! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Show it to us when you get it!!_

 





 sadly i didn't have time to get the scarf but i will get it in the morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but yes Nick is a sweetie


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Sep 29, 2010)

Sorry to hear you're still sick, Lou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




&I want to see your scarf too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I woke up at 5am today just because I couldn't sleep any more. I love mornings when I don't have to do anything all day. Waiting for the sun to come up...


----------



## kittykit (Sep 29, 2010)

I hope you're feeling better, Lou!


----------



## Susanne (Sep 29, 2010)

Here is a summary for you:

I have really busy days at school with lots of work. I am tired and can't wait for weekend to come!

I will get my VV Friday afternoon! What a great start of weekend with a Starbucks Latte! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am excited we finally know the holiday collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just one more week until my 30th birthday. It is weird, I start thinking now! And I get first wrinkles around my eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My sister turned 26 last month and already has a problem with her age.....

Have a great week you all!


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 29, 2010)

Hello, Bimbos! I'm back this evening and have just caught up with this thread. The scenery was breath taking and I'm so sad the trip has ended so soon. I'm so used to being on the moving ship that now I still feel as though the ground is moving. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had fun playing at the pool and the water slide. There was plenty of food too. The air was a bit dry though, and my cuticles are peeling and hurting now, though I used my L'Occitane shea butter hand cream there every night. 

Lou, I was so happy to find Boots at a shopping mall in Phuket! I don't know what products are good so I bought the Aruba Dream body wash and body scrub just to try.

Phuket also had Starbucks! I saw the Thailand mugs and water bottle and bears. Phuket is a great place ford partying, and shopping. There were lots of tourists there. Too bad I could only be there for 8 hours and it was at 5pm to 2am local time. The beach was already dark! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I was a bit sad when I saw Patong beach, which was hit by the tsunami in 2004. I could recongise the main road junction by the beach which was hit by the waves, from TV images. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_Ahh have an AWESOME time on your cruise! That sounds amazing right now. What kind of cruise is it? If you mentioned that before, I missed it._

 
It's a four-day cruise, which stopped at Phuket, Thailand and Langkawi, Malaysia. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_
enjoy your cruise sweetie! i bet you will have an amazing time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and trhat is good to know that the shadows have no fall out! the ud glitter ones are a bit much sometimes! and *how was it using the eye jelly? did it feel wierd?!*



_

 
It was! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wasn't expecting it to be like jelly since I'm used to paintpots. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_
hehe! it's abit more red on camera, its really more brown than that & alot more subtle! I had the windows open in front of me with light shining in so it looked abit lighter! hehes_

 
You look gorgeous! And your hair is beautiful! I've never dye my before and it is not black but dark brown, probably due to sun damage.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Hello, Bimbos! I'm back this evening and have just caught up with this thread. The scenery was breath taking and I'm so sad the trip has ended so soon. I'm so used to being on the moving ship that now I still feel as though the ground is moving. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I had fun playing at the pool and the water slide. There was plenty of food too. The air was a bit dry though, and my cuticles are peeling and hurting now, though I used my L'Occitane shea butter hand cream there every night. 
*
Lou, I was so happy to find Boots at a shopping mall in Phuket! I don't know what products are good so I bought the Aruba Dream body wash and body scrub just to try.
* 
Phuket also had Starbucks! I saw the Thailand mugs and water bottle and bears. Phuket is a great place ford partying, and shopping. There were lots of tourists there. Too bad I could only be there for 8 hours and it was at 5pm to 2am local time. The beach was already dark! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I was a bit sad when I saw Patong beach, which was hit by the tsunami in 2004. I could recongise the main road junction by the beach which was hit by the waves, from TV images. 



It's a four-day cruise, which stopped at Phuket, Thailand and Langkawi, Malaysia. 



It was! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wasn't expecting it to be like jelly since I'm used to paintpots. 



You look gorgeous! And your hair is beautiful! I've never dye my before and it is not black but dark brown, probably due to sun damage._

 
i'm so pleased you found a boots!!! boots is awesome and i hope you enjoy what you got 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you'll have to let me know your views. when you have time perhaps you can share some pictures of where you went? i'd love to see!

i'm feeling much better today guys so thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Susanne i'm sorry you are so busy! but VV is going to awesome! i'm jealous you get it this week!


----------



## vintageroses (Oct 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_You look gorgeous! And your hair is beautiful! I've never dye my before and it is not black but dark brown, probably due to sun damage._

 

Glad you have fun sweetie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aww thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that was what my friends made me do for afew days before my 22nd bday.HAHA it's either that or i had to cut my hair shot!noooo.hahas


----------



## Susanne (Oct 1, 2010)

Time for Venomous Villains today!!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Oct 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Time for Venomous Villains today!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
have fun! i cant wait to see what you pick up and your FOTD for it!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 1, 2010)

have a great time hauling Susanne!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







it's just me and one other guy at work today so i bet i'll be rushed off my feet!


----------



## kittykit (Oct 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Time for Venomous Villains today!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Same here!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm gonna stop by MAC during lunch break. I guess that's one of the advantage of working in an office next to a MAC store.  I hope the products will be already on display!

Have fun, Susanne!


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi lovelies!

Sorry for the MIA again.  I've only been averaging 2hrs sleep a night so I've just been kinda zombie-fied.

I hope you're all doing well!  Glad you ladies are getting your VV!

MissQQ - I'm glad you had a lovely time on your cruise, would love to see some pics if possible!

Glad your meeting went well, Lou.  Got a little payrise I see, congrats!  I guarantee you deserve it!

We're moving house soon.  We get the keys tonight and we'll be outta my current house by Oct 11th.  I kinda wanna cry a little bit.  I don't know if my net will be hooked up at my new place in time - I NEED THE INTERNET.  Haha!

Also - I cannot WAIT for the holiday collection.  I WILL get those mfing brush gift sets.  If not.. well.. I'm thinking of purchasing some crown brushes instead - need moar brushes! (yes, I know it's spelled more, haha)

and then.. MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC.  Yes yes yes.  I've been a bad girl.  I got an increased over draft up to £300 XD  EEK!  Hahahahaha.  Ohhhhhh boy.  I'mmmm in trouble.

I'm currently going to use it to buy my two little brothers new beds - they need them and we found a great deal for them!

My Mom said she wants to pay it back to me, so when she has the cash... well, MAC. MAC. MAC. MAC. MAC.  I'm obsessed and I'm new.  HELP.  XD


----------



## spunky (Oct 1, 2010)

i'm practising some bridal make up on my little sister today, but she's refusing to be my model for my assessment next week. doesn't want her photo taken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i also need to find a boy who is willing to be tweezed and contoured on monday... or else i get to kidnap a mechanic from the workshops downstairs in the college - ha!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 1, 2010)

Peach i hope that the house move goes ok. it'll be stressful but at least you all found somewhere after all the other stresses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and Spunky i think you should try and get a mechanic to be your model! maybe a really hot one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hee hee!

my day was ok, it dragged, but i'm home now and cooking a really nice dinner! bbq chicken and potatoes


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 1, 2010)

i wish i had tomorrow off 

i do not want to work!


----------



## Heiaken (Oct 1, 2010)

Helloo! Remember me?


----------



## kittykit (Oct 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_Helloo! Remember me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Moi!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Haven't seen you here for sometime!

I saw the VV collection today and only came back with Briar Rose and Cyndi Lipglass! VV is an interesting collection but the only items that really got my attention were the beauty powder. Maybe I'll go back to get Devilishly Stylish...


----------



## Heiaken (Oct 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_Moi!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Haven't seen you here for sometime!_

 
Been doing other stuff, mostly my blog and then have also kept some "vacation" from all the online make up thingy. Sometimes you just need that, but now I think I'm ready to come back, hopefully full-time this time around


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Oct 1, 2010)

Allen & I took a walk in the park today w/my dog... It was such a gorgeous day! Put a few pictures in my livejournal


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_Helloo! Remember me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
welcome back sweetie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope you will be back for a while now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i hope everybody has a great weekend! i'm going to be working sundays from the 31st of october - which is rather annoying! less free time for Specktra! but we are only open sundays for the festive period so it's until the end of Jan!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_Helloo! Remember me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Of course!!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 2, 2010)

I will go to an official celebration tomorrow - I really look forward to it and I guess tomorrow will be a Viva Glam I day


----------



## nunu (Oct 2, 2010)

Hello Bimbos


----------



## Susanne (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi Nora! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My father is in England now for one week. He won't be in town at my birthday next Thurdsday, but that is ok. 

My parents don't really talk to each other after their divorce so I always have to celebrate seperately with them. It is kind of annoying but, yeah.... that's life I guess.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 2, 2010)

wher in england is your dad Susanne? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yes that must be very frustrating that you have to celebrate seperately. can they not put aside their difference for just one night? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what plans do you have for your birthday then?


----------



## nunu (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi Susanne, i am sorry about your parents's situation but i hope you have an awesome birthday


----------



## kittykit (Oct 2, 2010)

I just pre-ordered 2 UD Naked Palette on HQhair, one for myself and the other one for my sister who only wears neutral colours. I thought I wasn't going to get one but I couldn't resist it...


----------



## nunu (Oct 2, 2010)

^ You're going to love it


----------



## Nzsallyb (Oct 3, 2010)

susanne what did you pick up from VV?


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_I just pre-ordered 2 UD Naked Palette on HQhair, one for myself and the other one for my sister who only wears neutral colours. I thought I wasn't going to get one but I couldn't resist it... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yes you will love it as Nora said 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it really is a great palette to have in your kit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i have done so many different looks with it - none look the same and it has made me fall in love with neautrals again!


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_Been doing other stuff, mostly my blog and then have also kept some "vacation" from all the online make up thingy. Sometimes you just need that, but now I think I'm ready to come back, hopefully full-time this time around 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hello! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know you like Dior's e/s, so hopefully we will hear about them from you soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_ 
My father is in England now for one week. He won't be in town at my birthday next Thurdsday, but that is ok. 

My parents don't really talk to each other after their divorce so I always have to celebrate seperately with them. It is kind of annoying but, yeah.... that's life I guess._

 





 It's great to have your family celebrate your birthday with you, nonetheless!

I have been sick for the past two days, vomited on Friday night and felt dizzy. Don't know why this happened after I was back for two days. I was all right on the ship. Thankfully, I'm better now. 

VV also launched on 1st October for me but I haven't seen it. Enjoy your haul, ladies. MUFE Moulin Rouge collection and the Artist Rouge Intense also launched. Looks like I got a lot of catching up when I visit the counters next weekend!


----------



## Hilde (Oct 3, 2010)

My first dazzleglass ever is on its way
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Baby sparks is the name.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilde* 

 
_My first dazzleglass ever is on its way
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Baby sparks is the name._

 
awesome! babysparks is one of my faves! i'm sure you'll love it


----------



## Hilde (Oct 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_awesome! babysparks is one of my faves! i'm sure you'll love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hey, your skintone is similar to mine. Do you find it's almost clear? I'll probably pair it with a lipstick and I'm sure it'll still be dazzling.


----------



## vintageroses (Oct 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilde* 

 
_My first dazzleglass ever is on its way
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Baby sparks is the name._

 
I've always wanted babysparks but never got around to getting it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm sure you'll love it


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilde* 

 
_My first dazzleglass ever is on its way
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Baby sparks is the name._

 

Baby Sparks was my first dazzleglass too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I finished up the tube! Love it!


----------



## nunu (Oct 3, 2010)

I hope your feeling so much better now Miss QQ


----------



## Susanne (Oct 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_wher in england is your dad Susanne? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yes that must be very frustrating that you have to celebrate seperately. can they not put aside their difference for just one night? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what plans do you have for your birthday then? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My father is in Norwich - I guess. 

I will go to school and celebrate with my students on Thursday. Then lunch with my mother (and my b/f I guess - our relationship is difficult since summer). 
Friday is school again, so nothing big on Thursday.

For Saturday I have invited 25 people for breakfast / brunch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Look forward to it! My sister will come as well.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilde* 

 
_Hey, your skintone is similar to mine. Do you find it's almost clear? I'll probably pair it with a lipstick and I'm sure it'll still be dazzling. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yes it is very sheer but you can see a touch of milkyness to my  lips when i wear it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but all the dazzleglasses are pretty sheer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Susanne it sounds like you will have a lovely brithday week!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I hope your feeling so much better now Miss QQ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am, thank you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a good week ahead, Bimbos!

Susanne, your birthday celebrations sound fantastic!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_susanne what did you pick up from VV?_

 
Blush Bite Of An Apple
BP Briar Rose
MES My Dark Magic
l/s Heartless
l/s Innocence Beware
l/g Revenge is Sweet 






 I have passed all single e/s as I can dupe them. And I did not like the packaging.

I have a lot of Dazzleglasses but not Baby Sparks! I will get it with the holiday bag now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a great new week you all!


----------



## kittykit (Oct 4, 2010)

Babysparks was my first dazzleglass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's so pretty! 

I'm wearing Briar Rose today... I love it so much. I'll stop by the store again today and see if my MA is working. I'm thinking of getting BOA


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 4, 2010)

Enjoy your Briar Rose!

I did not keep up with the VV thread. Is Briar Rose close to Summer Rose? I'm kind of wanting BOA too - I love special packaging MAC blushes!

Enjoy your haul too, Susanne! You will love Baby Sparks!


----------



## vintageroses (Oct 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_My father is in Norwich - I guess. 

I will go to school and celebrate with my students on Thursday. Then lunch with my mother (and my b/f I guess - our relationship is difficult since summer). 
Friday is school again, so nothing big on Thursday.

For Saturday I have invited 25 people for breakfast / brunch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Look forward to it! My sister will come as well._

 
Sounds like a great party hun!


----------



## kittykit (Oct 4, 2010)

I just bought BOA and Revenge Is Sweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My favourite MA is at work and she let me play with the colours. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Enjoy your Briar Rose!

I did not keep up with the VV thread. Is Briar Rose close to Summer Rose? I'm kind of wanting BOA too - I love special packaging MAC blushes!_

 
I don't have Summer Rose but I remember the shade. Briar Rose is more violet pink. I'm NC35 and it looks like a natural pink flush on me.


----------



## Susanne (Oct 4, 2010)

There is a comparison swatch of both BPs in the swatch thread I think


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 4, 2010)

^^ Thank you, I just saw it! I'm so excited now about all these new collections, even MAC's holiday collections. I want Wicked Ways l/g.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 4, 2010)

my work truely sucked today. there was blood, sweat and tears!!!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_my work truely sucked today. there was blood, sweat and tears!!!_

 





 I am sorry, Lou! I hope you will have a better day today.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Oct 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_my work truely sucked today. there was blood, sweat and tears!!!_

 
aww lou! i hope you are ok


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 5, 2010)

thanks guys. i feel much more positive today. lets hope everything goes well. and then tommorow i am getting my highlights re-done so i am very excited for that. my hair is in desperate need! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i hope everybody has a great day!!


----------



## kittykit (Oct 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_my work truely sucked today. there was blood, sweat and tears!!!_

 
Sorry to hear you had a bad day yesterday. I hope today will be a better one for you


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Oct 5, 2010)

Hope your day was better, Lou. Bad days suck.

I'm up super early because I couldn't sleep but I'm hoping to get tired enough soon to go back to bed. Browsing around here until that happens...


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_





 thanks guys. i feel much more positive today. lets hope everything goes well. and then tommorow i am getting my highlights re-done so i am very excited for that. my hair is in desperate need! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i hope everybody has a great day!!_

 





 Glad you are better! Enjoy getting your hair done!


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 5, 2010)

Eek!

I have a job interview at LUSH on Thurs @ 10am!

It's only temporary and ridiculously low hours (4hrs a week) BUT the manager said if I work my butt of I could probably get perm/full time in the new year because jobs usually become available then.

So funny how it happened too!

I added my nearest store to facebook and then saw a post from them saying about a recruitment night last night.  I had no idea about it even though I was in there yesterday!  So I commented on it and said I was upset I hadn't known and wish I could have attended.

Anyway - I happened to be on the FB chat at the time and they messaged me asking if I'd like to go in on Thursday!  Turns out the manager there is the girl who was helping me yesterday and noticed my really keen love for the place.

EEEEEEK!  I'm so excited.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry, random update, haha.  Now I have to run into the shower because I have things to do.

Go figure - My interview is on the day I'm MOVING HOUSE and have a doctors appointment!  Ohhhh the business (busyness?) that shall be Thursday.  Hope I get it and hope you're all well!


----------



## kittykit (Oct 5, 2010)

HQhair cancelled my pre-order for the 2 Naked Palettes I placed last week because they are unable to fulfil the amount of orders they received.


----------



## vintageroses (Oct 5, 2010)

PeachTwist: ALL THE BESTT SWEETIE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tell us how it goes!

KittyKit: OH NO! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that really sucks! i hope you get it soon, esp since it's not LE!


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_HQhair cancelled my pre-order for the 2 Naked Palettes I placed last week because they are unable to fulfil the amount of orders they received. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
What a shame! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PeachTwist* 

 
_Eek!

I have a job interview at LUSH on Thurs @ 10am!
_

 
Good luck! I will think of your interview on Thurs!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 5, 2010)

Peac i know i said good luck on twitter but i wanted to say it here too! Good luck for your interview! i'm sure you'll do great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sorry about the naked palette being cancelled. if you need a cp let me know. i can see if my local debenhams have any in stock...

hair dressers in the morning! yay!!! i need it! and thanks for all the well wishes guys - it means alot


----------



## Susanne (Oct 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_HQhair cancelled my pre-order for the 2 Naked Palettes I placed last week because they are unable to fulfil the amount of orders they received. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Oh no! What a pity!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have not tried to get the Naked palette. Maybe I should, but all the stress....


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 6, 2010)

getting my hair done at 9am! yay! this is cheering me up so much! and my mac goodies arrive today! whoop!


----------



## kittykit (Oct 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_sorry about the naked palette being cancelled. if you need a cp let me know. i can see if my local debenhams have any in stock...

hair dressers in the morning! yay!!! i need it! and thanks for all the well wishes guys - it means alot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks Lou! I'll let you know if I need the CP. Maybe I'll wait a little longer and see if it will be back in stock again. I'll just have to live with the fact that I can't get Naked now... 

Do show us your new hair when you're back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 By the way, what did you get from VV collection?


----------



## Hilde (Oct 6, 2010)

I got my dazzle thingy yesterday. YAY!

What's a CP? I got the naked palette on eBay for way over retail price, but it's still more expensive than buying them individually or buying makeup in Norway.


----------



## kittykit (Oct 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilde* 

 
_I got my dazzle thingy yesterday. YAY!

What's a CP? I got the naked palette on eBay for way over retail price, but it's still more expensive than buying them individually or buying makeup in Norway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*C*ustom *P*urchase 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I bet things are so expensive in Norway. I was in Oslo for a weekend in 2005, it's more expensive than Helsinki where I was living at that time!

Enjoy your dazzleglass!


----------



## Hilde (Oct 6, 2010)

Yeah I mostly buy makeup online because it's much cheaper. If I ever went to the US I'd go nuts!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Oct 6, 2010)

Ooh I want to see your new hair, Lou!

We are having some cold ass mornings. I like them because I don't have anywhere to go but if I had to try to get up and function in this cold, I wouldn't be so welcoming.

I'm debating on wether or not to buy a Clarisonic. I have the money -techinically- and after reading a bunch of rave reviews on here I want one again but... Sooo much money


----------



## kittykit (Oct 6, 2010)

^ I'm getting Clarisonic MIA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I need it. I don't think I clean my face _clean enough_ even though I think I do! 

It's not available here... even if it is, it will be at least 2x more expensive.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Oct 6, 2010)

Same here. I'm worried I'm not completely getting all the makeup off day-to-day. Maybe I should just take the plunge while I still can. I'll be broke soon enough.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_Thanks Lou! I'll let you know if I need the CP. Maybe I'll wait a little longer and see if it will be back in stock again. I'll just have to live with the fact that I can't get Naked now... 

Do show us your new hair when you're back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 By the way, what did you get from VV collection?_

 
i posted a pic of my hair on my twitter for people to see. i like the colours alot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and just drop me a pm if you need to!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilde* 

 
_I got my dazzle thingy yesterday. YAY!

What's a CP? I got the naked palette on eBay for way over retail price, but it's still more expensive than buying them individually or buying makeup in Norway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yup custom purchases are awesome! i have had a few done for me before so i always like to help others when possible too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and how are you liking baby sparks?


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 6, 2010)

Has anyone watched Glee season 2? It still hasn't start showing at my cable TV and I can hardly wait. Maybe it will start running on TV next month, I hope!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Has anyone watched Glee season 2? It still hasn't start showing at my cable TV and I can hardly wait. Maybe it will start running on TV next month, I hope!_

 
yea i have been watching it. i really enjoyed the Britney episode because i was a die hard fan of hers back in the day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this weeks episode wasn't as good though- i wasnt feeling the songs at all really


----------



## honybr (Oct 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_yea i have been watching it. i really enjoyed the Britney episode because i was a die hard fan of hers back in the day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this weeks episode wasn't as good though- i wasnt feeling the songs at all really 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Did this week's episode make you cry?  I haven't watched it yet, but I've heard it's a tear jerker.


----------



## nunu (Oct 6, 2010)

Happy Birthday Susanne, have an awesome day sweetie


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_yea i have been watching it. i really enjoyed the Britney episode because i was a die hard fan of hers back in the day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this weeks episode wasn't as good though- i wasnt feeling the songs at all really 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hopefully you will like next week's! It's the same with me, last season there were a few episodes which bordered on boring to me, but luckily the following episodes are enjoyable.

Happy birthday, Susanne!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 7, 2010)

Thank you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It is still a bit weird being 30 now, but I will enjoy the day


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Hopefully you will like next week's! It's the same with me, last season there were a few episodes which bordered on boring to me, but luckily the following episodes are enjoyable.

Happy birthday, Susanne! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yes there is the odd episode that wasn't so good. in fact the one i watched yesterday wasn't that interesting to me - just silly really and i didn't like the songs at all.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Thank you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It is still a bit weird being 30 now, but I will enjoy the day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
well you are 30 and fabulous! i hope you have an awesome day and week of celebrations!!


----------



## kittykit (Oct 7, 2010)

Happy birthday, Susanne!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *honybr* 

 
_Did this week's episode make you cry?  I haven't watched it yet, but I've heard it's a tear jerker._

 
yeah i did tear up a couple of times despite not being that into the episode!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Oct 7, 2010)

Is today your birthday or was it yesterday, Susanne?

Either way, happy birthday! And I'm sorry if I'm late


----------



## nunu (Oct 7, 2010)

^It's today, October 7


----------



## vintageroses (Oct 7, 2010)

Happy birthday Susanne!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks, girls!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 7, 2010)

Hope you have a good celebration in school and enjoy your lunch, Susanne! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's Friday tomorrow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's a little early for me to celebrate the work week ending, since I have to work this Saturday. Hope I have a peaceful Friday, and same to you Bimbos too!


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 7, 2010)

Happy Birthday Susanne!  Hope you had a fabulous day love!


I GOT THE JOB AT LUSH!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks so much for all the good lucks, I think it really helped!  I start training on Monday!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xxxxx


----------



## honybr (Oct 7, 2010)

Happy Birthday Susanne! I felt the same way when I turned 30 but now I love it (I'm 33). Anyway, I hope you have a great day and an awesome year!


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 7, 2010)

happy birthday susanne!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PeachTwist* 

 
_Happy Birthday Susanne!  Hope you had a fabulous day love!


I GOT THE JOB AT LUSH!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Thanks so much for all the good lucks, I think it really helped!  I start training on Monday!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xxxxx_

 
i'm so pleased for you! and i shall be asking your opinion on products when you have started! hee hee!!


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i'm so pleased for you! and i shall be asking your opinion on products when you have started! hee hee!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Absolutely - anytime love!  I'm so excited!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  <-- this is me right now.

Thank you again!


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PeachTwist* 

 
_Absolutely - anytime love!  I'm so excited!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  <-- this is me right now.

Thank you again!_

 
yes you must tell us all about the christmas goodies they come out with this year!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Thank you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It is still a bit weird being 30 now, but I will enjoy the day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Happy Birthday dear Susanne!!!!! 






hugs - Have a Great Birthday!

Our son just turned 30 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I cannot believe it


----------



## Susanne (Oct 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Happy Birthday dear Susanne!!!!! 






hugs - Have a Great Birthday!

Our son just turned 30 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I cannot believe it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Thank you!!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Oct 8, 2010)

Happy Birthday Susanne!!!!!! i hope you had a good day and treated yourself!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_yes you must tell us all about the christmas goodies they come out with this year!_

 





 i always love all the festive bath bombs that they do!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Oct 8, 2010)

Congrats, Peach! That's awesome


----------



## Susanne (Oct 8, 2010)

Yay, I look forward to get Christmas products by Lush!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 8, 2010)

i always like the christamas pudding bath bomb that they do! and all the spicey sceneted ones they do


----------



## Nzsallyb (Oct 8, 2010)

i cant wait to buy another big bottle of snow fairy, my 500ml from last xmas has just run out!


----------



## nunu (Oct 8, 2010)

^I absolutely LOVE snow fairy!!! I bought 3 bottles last year so that it can last me all year hahaha


----------



## Nzsallyb (Oct 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_^I absolutely LOVE snow fairy!!! I bought 3 bottles last year so that it can last me all year hahaha_

 
this year they arent doing the solid perfume, they are doing a lipbalm instead, so that could be tasty!

i had a dream about MAC last night, i was at the store and they had every pigment they ever made to give to me as a present (haha!), and i brought the Dr Facilier mirror, which i now find myself wanting argh! i hope it got released in NZ, coz it would be great for my handbag!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 9, 2010)

I will have my birthday breakfast / brunch today - and then I look forward to two weeks fall vacations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a great weekend you all!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 9, 2010)

i hope you have a lovely day today Susanne.

i'm so tired today. our nieghbours who are usually extremely quiet had a party last night which went on really late. the were in the garden shouting and screaming and playing super loud music. and the worst bit was that they kept running up and down stairs contantly banging. and their young boy was up the whole time. i don't think it's appropriate to be drunk and keeping your child up way past his bedtime like that.

i wouldn't have minded if they warned us about the party, or if they even turned all music and stuff down at midnight. but me and nick had to sleep in my make up room lat night because it was the furthest away from the noise. so my back hurts from sleeping on a hard floor and i feel grumpy


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Oct 9, 2010)

Blah, my neighbors could never throw a party because they have too much clutter in their house and backyard to fit any people. Ha. Sorry you had a bad night, Lou.

Enjoy your day, Susanne!

I have no plans for today, just some cleaning. Allen is working all weekend so I won't see him until Sunday night probably.


----------



## Susanne (Oct 9, 2010)

I had a great day so far!! I loved having all the people around.

Now I look forward to fall vacations: 

Shopping fall clothes, reading books, going to manicure, enjoying a Starbucks Latte, meeting friends and watching the start of Desperate Housewives again.

Yay!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 10, 2010)

Enjoy your vacation, Susanne! That's one of the perks of teaching. I can only imagine how nice if my company can close for two weeks for vacation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lou, hope you can have a good night tonight. I wouldn't have like that myself, having to bear with the noise until past midnight.

Hope you all have a great weekend. Every weekend seems to pass by in a flash!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 10, 2010)

luckily i did get a very good nights sleep last night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in fact me and nick didn't wake up until 9.30 this morning! which is quite unusual for us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and then we had some breakfast and cleaned up the house. because he had been working such long hours and because we have both been so busy - last week not much cleaning got done. so we spent a few hours this morning just sorting evetything out. now my house is sparkling! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i hope everybody is having a much more exciting time than what i am! hee hee!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Enjoy your vacation, Susanne! That's one of the perks of teaching. I can only imagine how nice if my company can close for two weeks for vacation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




_

 
Well, of course I still have a lot of work to do at home for school - things you haven't got the time for during a busy school week - but it is awesome to be able to plan your time on your own during vacations


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Oct 10, 2010)

Just made a tiny mac purchase. Needed more studio fix powder (my first compact lasted FOREVER, I was very impressed) and then treated myself to an eyeshadow. I got "Motif," I have a sudden interest in neutral looks.


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 10, 2010)

^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope you plan your time well! Have fun! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_luckily i did get a very good nights sleep last night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in fact me and nick didn't wake up until 9.30 this morning! which is quite unusual for us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and then we had some breakfast and cleaned up the house. because he had been working such long hours and because we have both been so busy - last week not much cleaning got done. so we spent a few hours this morning just sorting evetything out. now my house is sparkling! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i hope everybody is having a much more exciting time than what i am! hee hee! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Good that you have a good rest! And I'm happy to hear your house is nice and clean, the way you like it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had a good sleep last night too. On Saturday, I had a fruitful shopping trip after work and a good dinner. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Today, I just watched tv and tidy up parts of my room, and the day is gone! The thought of another week starting again is killing me.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Well, of course I still have a lot of work to do at home for school - things you haven't got the time for during a busy school week - but it is awesome to be able to plan your time on your own during vacations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
well i hope you make the most out of it and have a lovely relaxing time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_Just made a tiny mac purchase. Needed more studio fix powder (my first compact lasted FOREVER, I was very impressed) and then treated myself to an eyeshadow. I got "Motif," I have a sudden interest in neutral looks._

 
motif is a very nice shadow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so i'm sure you will get alot of use out of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope you plan your time well! Have fun! 



Good that you have a good rest! And I'm happy to hear your house is nice and clean, the way you like it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had a good sleep last night too. On Saturday, I had a fruitful shopping trip after work and a good dinner. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Today, I just watched tv and tidy up parts of my room, and the day is gone! The thought of another week starting again is killing me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 yeah i find that weekends do go by far too quickly! esp when you have to work one of the days!! 

next week i shall be away from home for 3 days at the sony conference. so i shall be very tired from the long days but hopefully i will see lots of cool stuff and also get some nice gifts! you always get given blu ray movies, cd's and stuff. and some people even won ps3's and other items!


----------



## kittykit (Oct 10, 2010)

My weekend's a quiet one. Hubby's in the US again and I have no special plans and am to lazy to go out... I did some cleaning yesterday and my craft room is neat and clean again! I'm supposed to study for my exam in December but am really lazy!


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_well i hope you make the most out of it and have a lovely relaxing time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






motif is a very nice shadow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so i'm sure you will get alot of use out of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











 yeah i find that weekends do go by far too quickly! esp when you have to work one of the days!! 

next week i shall be away from home for 3 days at the sony conference. so i shall be very tired from the long days but hopefully i will see lots of cool stuff and also get some nice gifts! you always get given blu ray movies, cd's and stuff. and some people even won ps3's and other items!_

 

not bad! you'll have to tell us what goodies they gave you


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_





 yeah i find that weekends do go by far too quickly! esp when you have to work one of the days!! 

next week i shall be away from home for 3 days at the sony conference. so i shall be very tired from the long days but hopefully i will see lots of cool stuff and also get some nice gifts! you always get given blu ray movies, cd's and stuff. and some people even won ps3's and other items!_

 








That sounds like fun although it is tiring. I hope you get the fun games and gadgets!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 11, 2010)

i hope everybody has a good Monday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm kick starting my week by getting a new cardigan and that scarf nick said i could get a couple of weeks ago! and i need to pop to debenhams to check out the naked palettes for a certain someone because i was too busy at work on saturday!


----------



## kittykit (Oct 11, 2010)

Have a great Monday, ladies!


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 11, 2010)

It's official, ladies.

Moving house is the worst thing ever.  I've been moving all weekend.. non frigging stop.  Sunday was the worst for sure though.  Started moving everything over at 10am and was still going at 10pm - and to think, we've left and thrown out SO much stufff... but the van guy we hired was a nightmare.

He kept parking on the sidewalk - yes, the actual side walk outside peoples houses.  Then, one trip.. he knocked some guys wall outside his house.  Yep, he goes, "Did I hit something?" my StepDad was like "yeah you hit that wall, you might wanna back up."  What did he do?  Went forward!

The dude is insane, seriously.  Then on top of it the old neighbour came out shouting and screaming (even though it wasn't his wall who was hit) so that was awful.

Anyway.  Finally got into bed with a cup of tea at 1:30am.  Fell asleep I'd say around 2:30 because I'd just needed some time to myself for the first time all weekend so I was online for a bit.  Not happy though.  The house is like a damn war zone.  It's awful.  Looks like it's either been bombed or Hurricane Katrina came through here.  It's going to take weeks to get this place sorted.  By the time it's done, it'll be Christmas time.  Ugggggh.  It really makes me dread Christmas coming, which is a shame as I love it.

I woke up this morning at 10, so had a decent 8hrs but feel like I could hibernate until next year sometime.  Went downstairs to make a cup of tea.. frick.  I can barely walk.  My Mom, Step Dad and I all took our socks/shoes off last night and noticed our ankles were swollen.  The rest of me hurts, but nothing compared to my feet/ankles.  This is a nightmare.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, I have training at LUSH tonight at 6pm 'til god knows when, I'm gonna have to call to find out and get reminded as to what I need to bring because during the move I completely forgot.  I know I need to bring my passport, my bank details and I could have sworn there was something else.  Blah.

Anyway, sorry for the long post, just thought I'd update.  I won't even go in to how annoying my tv/broadband company is, lol.

I hope you're all well girls!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 11, 2010)

i'm so sorry about all the moving hasstle Peach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 from what you also said on twitter it seems like things are very crazy indeed!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Oct 11, 2010)

Sorry about your moving experience. Moving is the WORST.


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 11, 2010)

It is a very warm day today. The past few days have been very warm. I wanted to have a subway sandwich today but I resisted. The sandwich of the day (at a cheaper price) was chicken breast but I want to try meatball (Wednesday) or turkey breast (Thursday). Probably I'll wait for another week to get a subway lunch.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 11, 2010)

^ that is funny! today it was chicken that was the cheap sub too. but it wasn't plain chicken.. it was chicken teriacki? (i can't spell it!!!) and i really don't like that.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Oct 11, 2010)

I can't get into Subway. I've just never had a sandwich there that I really enjoyed there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The meatball one DOES look like it could be pretty good--I've never had one.


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks ladies.

I've just needed to rant.  By the end of yesterday I was cursing at everything and everyone in sight.  Had to apologise today because yesterday was just horrible for all of us, unfortunately when I've had such a bad time and I'm tired I let my anger get the better of me rather than control it.  I'd have a blog to rant to.. but it doesn't work - tried it. lol

Soo I had my first training at LUSH tonight.  Was good.  I asked a lot of questions - made sure I understood things and what not.  Turns out one of the girls lives 4 doors away from me now, haha.

My first shift doesn't appear to be until Oct 28th and 2 training nights a week until then and one in Glasgow for a day.  I think I'll enjoy this job - I hope so.  Just a bummer it's come right after moving day.  Could have really used some time to prepare and unpack and what not.  I'm absolutely exhausted and have a headache etc.  This next week I think is gonna be a really tough one.  Gonna need a really stiff drink by the end of it.  Haven't unpacked anything.

Need to buy more clothes too.  I gave over half of my wardrobe to charity before I moved because I didn't wear a lot of it - but now I have a job I need to stock up on black and white shirts.  Lots of them. lol  I hate spending money on anything other than makeup.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm so sorry I keep ranting.  I promise when things go back to normal in my life I'll stop!  Lol.  I hope you're all well!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 12, 2010)

^ it's ok! you need to vent somewhere! and i think it's good that lush give you so much training 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm sure you'll be great at the job.

today is my last day at work before the managers conference.  have lots to do. yesterday i was quite naughty too because not only did i buy a scarf. but i bought two tops and some new jeans! however one of the tops is for the managers conference so i did need to get that! and like peach i sometimes wish i could spend all my spare cash on make up rather than clothing and other boring stuff like bills! which reminds me i need to pay my mobile bill! another £35 gone!!!


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i hope everybody has a good Monday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm kick starting my week by getting a new cardigan and that scarf nick said i could get a couple of weeks ago! and i need to pop to debenhams to check out the naked palettes for a certain someone because i was too busy at work on saturday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

show us pics lou!


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PeachTwist* 

 
_Thanks ladies.

I've just needed to rant.  By the end of yesterday I was cursing at everything and everyone in sight.  Had to apologise today because yesterday was just horrible for all of us, unfortunately when I've had such a bad time and I'm tired I let my anger get the better of me rather than control it.  I'd have a blog to rant to.. but it doesn't work - tried it. lol

Soo I had my first training at LUSH tonight.  Was good.  I asked a lot of questions - made sure I understood things and what not.  Turns out one of the girls lives 4 doors away from me now, haha.

My first shift doesn't appear to be until Oct 28th and 2 training nights a week until then and one in Glasgow for a day.  I think I'll enjoy this job - I hope so.  Just a bummer it's come right after moving day.  Could have really used some time to prepare and unpack and what not.  I'm absolutely exhausted and have a headache etc.  This next week I think is gonna be a really tough one.  Gonna need a really stiff drink by the end of it.  Haven't unpacked anything.

Need to buy more clothes too.  I gave over half of my wardrobe to charity before I moved because I didn't wear a lot of it - but now I have a job I need to stock up on black and white shirts.  Lots of them. lol  I hate spending money on anything other than makeup.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm so sorry I keep ranting.  I promise when things go back to normal in my life I'll stop!  Lol.  I hope you're all well!_

 
things will get better, cant you stock up on some cheap primark shirts for work until you get paid, or tescos and asda do some good quality work wear, for next to nothing, i get all my work trousers at asda cos they're just standard black trousers and only cost about £4


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 12, 2010)

Peachtwist, congrats on the Lush job and I agree, things will get better! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_^ that is funny! today it was chicken that was the cheap sub too. but it wasn't plain chicken.. it was chicken teriacki? (i can't spell it!!!) and i really don't like that._

 
Teriyaki is a japanese version of bbq sweet and salty sauce. I'm ok to the sauce but I only had the chicken teriyaki at subway once. The sandwich goes much better with other meats and sauces IMO. 

Today I didn't have lunch until 2pm and I was so hungry. And because of that my gastric reflux is affecting me again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not a major problem but I really dislike it as I have to take medicine for the next few days and it will take a week or two before the discomfort is gone.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 12, 2010)

i got some nail polishes today too! how naughty i have been indeed! some opi and zoya ones that i wanted. so now i get to pick what polish i wear at the managers conference. in fact i am not sure what make up to wear either! hhmmmmm....


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 12, 2010)

What colours did you buy? I always want to get my hands on some Zoya!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_What colours did you buy? I always want to get my hands on some Zoya! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i got opi- yodel on my cell, diva of geneva and the show must go on. and then from zoya- crystal and valerie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm wearing valerie now in fact! lovely!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 12, 2010)

I did order Chanel Black Satin


----------



## kittykit (Oct 12, 2010)

I had Subway for lunch yesterday... Meatballs sandwich. I don't want to walk near Subway at least not for the next few weeks. I'm sick of having sandwiches for lunch... I had panini today and I thought I was going to throw up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Time for packed lunch! 

I want to order Essie Merino Wool and Sew Psyched from an eBay seller but she won't have Merino Wool in stock for another week. I'd love to try some Zoya, any recommendations where I should get them from?


----------



## Hilde (Oct 12, 2010)

Lol I wore yellow nail polish last week and some people thought it was weird. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll still wear it though. For some reason I'm not scared to wear crazy colors on my nails but I am with my face.


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 12, 2010)

Thank you for all the kind words, ladies.  So appreciated, you have no idea!  Stress has just been getting all over me and I'm just at breaking point at the moment with frustration about so many different things.  Oddly enough, as much as I dread getting ready and going to work, I do enjoy myself when I'm there.  Which is the important thing.  I just wish it wasn't temporary, I think it'll definitely be one of the best jobs out there for me.  I do nothing but talk about the company when I come home, lol.

Also ladies - please check out their website or any stores tomorrow if possible.  They're doing awareness for Greyhound abuse.  Racing dogs that get murdered and "disappear" mysteriously when they're no longer winning races etc.  It costs a fortune every year to rehabilitate them and make train them to be even possible for adoption.  Over 4000 of them a year go "missing".  All racing dogs are tattooed in their ear so they are able to be identified to the proper owner.  Some dogs are even found murdered, with their ears cut off so the owner can't be found out.  It's a horrible thing and unbelievably cruel.  Please, do not bet on racing dogs!  The LUSH website goes into more detail than I have, but it's such a sad thing and I definitely have to say I'm so proud to currently be an employee of a company that stands up for animal rights and makes awareness to people.  Animal testing and animal abuse MUST stop.




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_things will get better, cant you stock up on some cheap primark shirts for work until you get paid, or tescos and asda do some good quality work wear, for next to nothing, i get all my work trousers at asda cos they're just standard black trousers and only cost about £4_

 
Yes - I went to Matalan last week to find a sweater and some pants to wear to the interview - even though I've lost weight, I couldn't get into any that weren't plus size even though I usually can.  I wonder if I was maybe bloated or something, but the ones I did find were £14 and are so slimming!  But yes, I'm going to go to Asda or Tesco or Matalan and try to find some nice simple black/white shirts I can wear too.  Bargain deals.  I'd totally hit up Primark but the closest one is over an hour via train away and I just don't have the time nor money to go to be honest, even though I LOVE Primark.


Working for LUSH I think is going to be such an amazing experience, I think it's a job I'm going to love doing - I never thought I'd find a job I'd enjoy, but I think I really will.  I can't believe I may actually look forward to work rather than dread it!  Lol.  (I will hate any shift before 10am though.)

How are you all doing?  Read about Subway - I've gone off of Subway at the moment, I've unfortunately also had to eat McD's the past two nights after work as I've just been too tired to go to Tesco and my closest Asda is under renovation and closing early.  Morrisons closes at 8 and I'm not out of work until 8.  But that's ok, I was doing good before the past few days.  Salads and what not.  I'll get back onto that and going to the gym once I'm settled here in the new house.  Still have a TON of unpacking to do.

How is everyones weeks so far?  Work going well?  Any good stories to be told?  Shopping been done?  Need details!  Lol.


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 12, 2010)

i have been ignoring the talk of junk food, i am on a diet


----------



## vintageroses (Oct 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i got opi- yodel on my cell, diva of geneva and the show must go on. and then from zoya- crystal and valerie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm wearing valerie now in fact! lovely!_

 
haha did you see my blog post on diva of geneva? omg gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you'll love it too!


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilde* 

 
_Lol I wore yellow nail polish last week and some people thought it was weird. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll still wear it though. For some reason I'm not scared to wear crazy colors on my nails but I am with my face._

 
I wore neon yellow nail polish before and the same thing happened. There were people telling me how weird and unflattering it was. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Same thing with Peppermint patty. I like to wear all kinds of colours for makeup and nail polishes, but less so for clothings.


----------



## Susanne (Oct 13, 2010)

PeachTwist - I hope you will feel at home in your new house soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Moving is the worst, I agree.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_i have been ignoring the talk of junk food, i am on a diet_

 
good for you! i hope it goes well for you sweetie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_haha did you see my blog post on diva of geneva? omg gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you'll love it too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ooohhh i haven't yet but i shall go and read it in a moment! i tested the colour one one of my nails last night and i really like it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_I wore neon yellow nail polish before and the same thing happened. There were people telling me how weird and unflattering it was. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Same thing with Peppermint patty. I like to wear all kinds of colours for makeup and nail polishes, but less so for clothings._

 

yeah people made comments to me when i wore china glaze emerald sparkle. it's green glitter on a black base and people told me it looked foul and that i should only wear it on halloween! how rude!

i hope everybody has a good day. i leave for the conference this afternoon and i won't be back ome until friday. so i might not be on specktra until saturday if i get back late. but i shall miss chatting to you over the next couple of days! i shall however be tweeting because no doubt there will be boring bits so that can keep me occupied! i cant go on specktra on my phone though because i find everything is too small and fiddly to get around!


----------



## kittykit (Oct 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PeachTwist* 

 
_Thank you for all the kind words, ladies.  So appreciated, you have no idea!  Stress has just been getting all over me and I'm just at breaking point at the moment with frustration about so many different things.  Oddly enough, as much as I dread getting ready and going to work, I do enjoy myself when I'm there.  Which is the important thing.  I just wish it wasn't temporary, I think it'll definitely be one of the best jobs out there for me.  I do nothing but talk about the company when I come home, lol.

Also ladies - please check out their website or any stores tomorrow if possible.  They're doing awareness for Greyhound abuse.  Racing dogs that get murdered and "disappear" mysteriously when they're no longer winning races etc.  It costs a fortune every year to rehabilitate them and make train them to be even possible for adoption.  Over 4000 of them a year go "missing".  All racing dogs are tattooed in their ear so they are able to be identified to the proper owner.  Some dogs are even found murdered, with their ears cut off so the owner can't be found out.  It's a horrible thing and unbelievably cruel.  Please, do not bet on racing dogs!  The LUSH website goes into more detail than I have, but it's such a sad thing and I definitely have to say I'm so proud to currently be an employee of a company that stands up for animal rights and makes awareness to people.  Animal testing and animal abuse MUST stop._

 
I hope everything will be better for you soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It breaks my heart to learn about the Greyhound abuse. I do not understand how people could do that to animals. 

I work in a male-dominant company. To be honest, I don't care how my colleagues look at me when I've my unusual nail polishes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've a pink silicon sleeve for my Blackberry. I always get the question - What's that PINK thing?? Of course when I'm at the clients' sites or attending business meetings, I'm back to my 'professional looks' - natural nail polish and no pink BB sleeve 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When I'm in the office, who cares? It's not against the company's policy to have crazy nail polishes!


----------



## vintageroses (Oct 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_I wore neon yellow nail polish before and the same thing happened. There were people telling me how weird and unflattering it was. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Same thing with Peppermint patty. I like to wear all kinds of colours for makeup and nail polishes, but less so for clothings._

 
lol! i used something like peppermint patty & my dad told me it wasn't a nice colour.HAHA i love it though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 
_ooohhh i haven't yet but i shall go and read it in a moment! i tested the colour one one of my nails last night and i really like it!_

 
haha okayys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehes yes it's pretty! reminds me so much of winter!Urgh miss Australia already.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_lol! i used something like peppermint patty & my dad told me it wasn't a nice colour.HAHA i love it though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






haha okayys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehes yes it's pretty! reminds me so much of winter!Urgh miss Australia already._

 
hee hee! i read your post and it reminds me of the princess diaries too!!


----------



## honybr (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm not sure if this is the place to put this, but I think I like the new forum!  It will take some getting use to, but the layout is nice.  I'm a geek and was mildly sad it was down for most of my work day.  Of course, I got a lot of work done.


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 13, 2010)

I couldn't come in here last night as Specktra was changing the interface. It's good that I can still navigate, although the posts are looking a little weird. Why is there a big space after the word "Quote:" and the actual quotations are further down.

  	Lou, have fun at the conference and we will miss you!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Oct 13, 2010)

Hope you enjoy the conference, Lou!

  	I'm glad Specktra's back, I was going through withdraws 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I haven't been home since this morning so this is my first time jumping back on here. 

  	I was at my sister's tonight. We held off on watching Project Runway until the season was over and now we're starting to watch it (so we can watch multiple episodes in a row). Love PR.


----------



## kittykit (Oct 14, 2010)

It's Thursday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope you girls are having a good day there. It's foggy and cold here! Winter is coming and I'm not ready for it at all.

  	I'm glad that Specktra is up again. I'm still not used to the new layout...


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 14, 2010)

It is still bright, sunny and warm here. A little too bright and too warm on some days. I'm looking forward to Christmas shopping!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 14, 2010)

Hello Bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	I think I am getting a cold. Fall has come so fast this year......

  	I will enjoy a Starbucks Latte today. Have a great day you all!


----------



## kittykit (Oct 15, 2010)

I hope you get plenty of rest over the weekend, Susanne! I already caught the cold a few weeks back... It was nasty ;( 

  	It's finally Friday and hubby's home from the states. He also brought home my Clarisonic Mia. I can't wait to try it tonight...

  	Have a great weekend, girls!


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 15, 2010)

^^ Enjoy your Clarisonic! Thanks, have a great weekend too!

  	Get well soon, Susanne!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 15, 2010)

and i'm back from a crazy few days at the conference! i got to play with so many cool things! however can't really say what they were. but sony has some awesome products and ideas coming out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and then we had lots of laughs during the evening while drinking and eating 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm super tired though and don't really want to go to work tommorow! but sadly i must!

  	i hope all you guys are ok!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Oct 15, 2010)

Glad you had a good time at your conference!

  	Have a good weekend you guys! I'll be hanging around here a lot b/c I can't afford to do anything


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 15, 2010)

Quote:


LittleMaryJane said:


> Glad you had a good time at your conference!
> 
> Have a good weekend you guys! I'll be hanging around here a lot b/c I can't afford to do anything


	aww that sucks. but there are plenty of things you can do for free so it's not all bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 specktra keeps me occupied and also watching movies and tv shows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and going for walks with hubby! i just wish we had a dog to walk!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Oct 15, 2010)

We have all of our tv shows downloaded and ready to go that we missed from the past couple days. And then we have new (to us) movies to watch too. We'll definitely be occupied. Plus we just went grocery shopping and we have lots of different stuff to eat. Won't be a bad weekend in


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 15, 2010)

^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Doesn't sound bad at all! Enjoy yourself.

  	Welcome back, Lou! Glad you have some fun at the conference! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope you have a good rest after work.

  	I'm going for d&d tonight but I don't have anything special to wear so I'll just put something together. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm a little tired too, so I'll see if I have energy to go out tomorrow.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 16, 2010)

^ how was your d&d? and am i right in thinking it stands for date and dinner?! if not what does it mean!! hee hee!


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 16, 2010)

It is my company's dinner & dance. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Locally, usually companies hold an annual d&d where we eat and dance and have lucky draws. I didn't win anything. The top three prizes were a MacBook, and two iPads!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 17, 2010)

Miss QQ said:


> It is my company's dinner & dance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 	aha! i was half way there then! hee hee! and those are awesome prizes! i didn't win any prizes at my conference either! which was upsetting! because the top prize was this brand new camera we are doing and iut's freaking awesome!! i did get the 2012 movie, a usb stick, sac boy toy and an album by the script though so i didn't leave totally empty handed!

  	how is  everybodies weekends going? today me and nick are staying home, watching movies, playing with the cats and hopefully doing some gardening when the fog has lifted!


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 17, 2010)

The sackboy toy must be cute! We are having a bad haze here due to strong winds blowing the haze from forest fires from neighbouring country. The haze makes it really hot and I couldn't sleep last night until the early hours. But I still went out today for a short errant and bought a creme brulee frappucino from Starbucks. starbucks just started a stored value card system where we store money in the card and just charge to the card. There are perks such as a free slice of cake on our birthdays and every 13th drink is free! So I bought the card and have $44 inside now.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Oct 17, 2010)

Starbucks needs to do something where you buy so many drinks you get one free--I spend soooo much money on coffee.

  	Love your new avatar, Lou, you look great!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 17, 2010)

LittleMaryJane said:


> Starbucks needs to do something where you buy so many drinks you get one free--I spend soooo much money on coffee.
> 
> Love your new avatar, Lou, you look great!
















  	I agree, Lou! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I will have one more week of fall vacations and will go on a little shopping trip today looking for clothes.

  	Oh, and I have started writing wishlists for New York next Easter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  	Have a great new week you all!!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Oct 17, 2010)

LittleMaryJane said:


> Starbucks needs to do something where you buy so many drinks you get one free--I spend soooo much money on coffee.
> 
> Love your new avatar, Lou, you look great!



 	in NZ every 10th coffee is free, and you get to pick the size! i always go for the big one lol

  	how is everyone? i just got back from the city where there is a MAC counter, and all of the VV was still there, so i got to have a good look. i grabbed the D Facilier mirror, devilishly stylish, toxic tale and briar rose! still waiting for my CP to arrive from VV too, grrr  stupid post!

  	hugs and kisses to everyone!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 18, 2010)

the uk international post has been super slow recently. one item from the states actually took over a month to arive! crazy!!

  	i hope everybody had a great weekend. i've been having a stressful morning because nick thought he had lost his expensive watch... however it has now been found! hooray!


----------



## kittykit (Oct 18, 2010)

Good morning, ladies! I hope you all enjoyed the weekend and have a great week ahead.

  	Hubby and I went shopping on Saturday... I only bought a pair of jeans, a cardigan. I was hoping to get more stuffs but the mall was so crowded, I just lost my mood to shop. I also came home with a Le Creuset round casserole I've always wanted


----------



## vintageroses (Oct 18, 2010)

It's monday! how fast does time fly! Gonna head to the gym tmr! really need it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & the next thing I'm gonna buy next week is an empty Mac eyeshadow palette!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 18, 2010)

yeah time flys far too quickly for me! i can't believe it's 3pm already! although i am happy that i have the day off tommorow because last week i didn't really geta  day off so i need to catch up on chores and things. plus it'll be nice to be able to relax and not actually have to go anywhere and do anything. but for now i guess i should get back to work!


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 18, 2010)

Lou, I love your new avatar too! Enjoy your off day on Monday!


Nzsallyb said:


> in NZ every 10th coffee is free, and you get to pick the size! i always go for the big one lol
> 
> how is everyone? i just got back from the city where there is a MAC counter, and all of the VV was still there, so i got to have a good look. i grabbed the D Facilier mirror, devilishly stylish, toxic tale and briar rose! still waiting for my CP to arrive from VV too, grrr  stupid post!
> 
> hugs and kisses to everyone!



 	Enjoy your VV goodies! That is great, every 10th coffee is free. Why do we need 3 more!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 18, 2010)

Yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	I want a new Philosophy Purity cleanser for sure.

  	Also on my list are:

  	NARS blushes and lipglasses

  	MAC e/s and brushes from the perm line

  	A Tweezerman tweezer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	OPI for Sephora and Chanel nailpolishes

  	hair care by Redken (much cheaper than here I guess)

  	basics from UDD (Primer Potion, 24/7 liners)

  	Aqua Creams from MUFE

  	new lip butters from Korres


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 18, 2010)

great list!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i too need a new purity... i think mine will last another month though because i buy the huge ones from qvc because it works out quite cheap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i highly reccomend the aqua creams!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love mine!


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 18, 2010)

i have this week off work as holiday, its so nice, i was really looking forward to it for months, its just nice to have a whole week to myself!

	i have had a very productive first day, i cleared out my closet, it had clothes in there i've had since high school (i'm now nearly 24!) so i had to sort through it all as to what my sister could wear, what was good for my mum, and what was good for donating to the charity shops, what could be put in the recycling bin down the road, and what had to be put in the normal rubbish bin! i also re-organised my make up, did all my washing, including bed sheets and curtains, and i cleaned my bathroom! i'm beat!!

  	but tomorrow i am going to westfield shopping center in london, its HUGE and i'm looking for presents for christmas etc as this is the last time i will have plenty time off before then. i only get one day off at a time, and i just cant face going christmas shopping all day on my one day off, so i'm doing it now - super early! i'm also looking for some nice jumper dresses to get me through winter!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Oct 18, 2010)

Do you guys really like the Philosophy Purity cleanser? Right now I'm using Kate Somerville's Daily Detox and I'm alright with it but not thrilled and it is expensive.


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 18, 2010)

banana1234 said:


> but tomorrow i am going to westfield shopping center in london, its HUGE and i'm looking for presents for christmas etc as this is the last time i will have plenty time off before then. i only get one day off at a time, and i just cant face going christmas shopping all day on my one day off, so i'm doing it now - super early! i'm also looking for some nice jumper dresses to get me through winter!


	Lucky you! Have a fantastic week! Have a good shopping trip too. I did think about buying some Christmas gifts last week when I was shopping. I saw some items at Sephora that make really good gifts/ Maybe I will buy some of them this weekend.


----------



## Susanne (Oct 18, 2010)

LittleMaryJane said:


> Do you guys really like the Philosophy Purity cleanser? Right now I'm using Kate Somerville's Daily Detox and I'm alright with it but not thrilled and it is expensive.



 	 Yes, I can really recommend it!


----------



## vintageroses (Oct 19, 2010)

I really wanna try Philosophy!! I should have bought some while i was in Australia! boo why did I not do that!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & I'm dying for some bath & body works too! haha I want things which i can't get!hmpf!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 19, 2010)

vintageroses said:


> I really wanna try Philosophy!! I should have bought some while i was in Australia! boo why did I not do that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	yes i want bath and body works too!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm proud to say I've gone through my wardrobe and sent some old clothes and clothes that I don't wear to donation last month. And last week I went through my shoes cabinet and tossed the broken ones away and those that I don't wear to donation too! It's been years since I've done that, and my wardrobe cabinet was bursting!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Oct 19, 2010)

Alright, I'm pretty much sold 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I'll try the purity cleanser next time I need to buy a cleanser. I wash my face twice with daily detox and I still have makeup on my face--and not just eye makeup either.


----------



## honybr (Oct 20, 2010)

Good morning ladies!

  	I just wanted to share a random thought.  Today I'm wearing a dark vampie lip gloss.  I've never worn a color this dark and I was a little nervous to do so.  However, I love it!  I feel like a hot mama.  None of my friends really get into makeup so I wanted to share with someone - so of course my gloss bimbos were my first thought!

  	Have a great day everyone!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 20, 2010)

honybr said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> I just wanted to share a random thought.  Today I'm wearing a dark vampie lip gloss.  I've never worn a color this dark and I was a little nervous to do so.  However, I love it!  I feel like a hot mama.  None of my friends really get into makeup so I wanted to share with someone - so of course my gloss bimbos were my first thought!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


  	i bet you look awesome sweetie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	today my day at head office went well. however i cant spend much time on specktra tonight! it's my 3 yr wedding aniversary! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yay!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Oct 20, 2010)

Are you and Nick going out tonight?


----------



## honybr (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks!  I don't know how to do the hug smiley but imagine that here.

  	Congrats on your anniversary!  In this day and age 3 years is an accomplishment!


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 20, 2010)

congrats lou!


----------



## User38 (Oct 20, 2010)

Congrats Lou! Happy Happy


----------



## Nzsallyb (Oct 20, 2010)

congrats lou!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

  	how is everyone today? hope you are all well. am LOVING my VV goodies!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 20, 2010)

honybr said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> I just wanted to share a random thought.  Today I'm wearing a dark vampie lip gloss.  I've never worn a color this dark and I was a little nervous to do so.  However, I love it!  I feel like a hot mama.  None of my friends really get into makeup so I wanted to share with someone - so of course my gloss bimbos were my first thought!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



 	 You must look hot too! It's good to do a dark lip once in a while!


----------



## kittykit (Oct 21, 2010)

Congrats, Lou! *I know I've said that on Specktra* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope both of you had a great time yesterday. 

  	We had our first snow this morning for a few mins. It's getting colder everyday...!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 21, 2010)

Congrats, Lou


----------



## vintageroses (Oct 21, 2010)

kittykit said:


> Congrats, Lou! *I know I've said that on Specktra*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	 OMG snow! I want that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 21, 2010)

You got snow so early! I'm getting smokey hazy days here for the time being.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 21, 2010)

thanks for the congrats guys. we had a lovely evening together - nice romantic meal at home and then an early night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope we have many more happy years together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	its stupidly cold in the uk right now. however there is no snow yet!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope all you guys are happpy and having fun!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Oct 21, 2010)

It's pretty chilly here too.. I'm ready for chilly fall weather & cool weather makeup looks


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 22, 2010)

LittleMaryJane said:


> It's pretty chilly here too.. I'm ready for chilly fall weather & cool weather makeup looks



 	yeah i've done a fall look today! darker eyes and a plummy lip gloss. looks pretty. shame i feel like crap though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i have an ear infection in both my ears which sucks. i need to go to the dr's at some point this morning to get some meds. my normal stuff isn't working


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 22, 2010)

LMD84 said:


> yeah i've done a fall look today! darker eyes and a plummy lip gloss. looks pretty. shame i feel like crap though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	hope you feel better soon lou! your fall look sounds nice though! i can never be bothered with make up when i'm ill


----------



## Susanne (Oct 22, 2010)

LMD84 said:


> yeah i've done a fall look today! darker eyes and a plummy lip gloss. looks pretty. shame i feel like crap though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
	Feel better soon, Lou!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 22, 2010)

LMD84 said:


> yeah i've done a fall look today! darker eyes and a plummy lip gloss. looks pretty. shame i feel like crap though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Get well soon! I remember you had an ear infection not long ago as well. Hope it is not very painful for you.


----------



## PeachTwist (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi ladies!

  	Glad to see you're all doing well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Congrats on your wedding anniversary Lou!

  	This is the first time I've been on Specktra since it got changed around - I'm liking it so far.

  	I'm sick at the moment, which sucks.  Especially as I seem to be worse on the days I have training at Lush.  I think my body is just being a pain in the butt to me, lol.

  	I have lots of things to complain about, but I'll spare you all!  Haha.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Oct 22, 2010)

Awww get well soon lou! I used to get lots of ear infections when I was younger but never in both ears at one time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yuck!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 22, 2010)

thanks guys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 peach i hope you feel better soon too!

  	i bought myself the ud primer in sin as a pick me up and also some false lashes to wear. i'm going out for a meal and drinks tommorow night in celebration for my birthday next week! typical that i'm not feeling great for it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	i'm off work now until wednesday which is a nice little break for me though. and nick has just ordered us a pizza as a treat for tonight. not healthy at all but it tastes soooo good!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 22, 2010)

I love pizza 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Who else does look forward to the christmas drinks by Starbucks coming soon again??


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 22, 2010)

Susanne said:


> I love pizza
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 	i was thinking this the otherday, when do they usually start making an appearance? i love the gingerbread one!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Oct 22, 2010)

hey ladies hope you are all well! am looking forwards to the starbucks drinks!

  	im on day one of the lemon detox diet (or  called the mastercleanse), god this is horrible, but everyone has told me it gets easier. i so want to give in and just eat argggghhhhh!!!!!!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm so looking forward to the Christmas Starbucks drinks! I've already gotten my stored value card ready last week!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 22, 2010)

banana1234 said:


> i was thinking this the otherday, when do they usually start making an appearance? i love the gingerbread one!


 
	Dark Cherry Chocolate Latte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I guess they will be available in November again.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 23, 2010)

Nzsallyb said:


> hey ladies hope you are all well! am looking forwards to the starbucks drinks!
> 
> im on day one of the lemon detox diet (or  called the mastercleanse), god this is horrible, but everyone has told me it gets easier. i so want to give in and just eat argggghhhhh!!!!!!!


  	well i hope your detox goes well. i have never done a detox because they look scary and a bit much for me! however i bet you will feel amazing once you are done! so stay strong sweetie and look to the future and the great results you'll get!

  	nick has just gone off to get his hair cut. i told im to bring back something yummy for a late breakfast but not sure if he'll remember or not! he always has a bad memory!


----------



## vintageroses (Oct 23, 2010)

Nzsallyb said:


> hey ladies hope you are all well! am looking forwards to the starbucks drinks!
> 
> im on day one of the lemon detox diet (or  called the mastercleanse), god this is horrible, but everyone has told me it gets easier. i so want to give in and just eat argggghhhhh!!!!!!!



 	Oooh! stay strong hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you will look super duper fabulous after that i'm sure!


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 23, 2010)

I wish we get the gingerbread flavour. I've never seen it at the outlets before. Either it never come here or it came years ago but it wasn't popular.

  	Today I was at Sephora and considered buying Naked palette. The first shipment of the palette sold out within 1 day and this is the second shipment. I wanted the NYC BOS initially but now I think I may pass it and get Naked instead. Not sure if it will still be available next weekend, which is Halloween! Any plans for Halloween, ladies? I don't do anything special on Halloween every year.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Oct 23, 2010)

hey ladies! the diet got stomped on! i couldnt stand the smell or the sight of the drink, and i threw up after drinking the drink, so my family said no way!! so im just going to change how i eat, prob go back to vegetarian again.

  	i dont recommed it! dont do the mastercleanse 

  	it is nice here, just starting to get into summer, and we have a long weekend in summer yay! got my outfit for a halloween dress up party yesterday, im going as a vegas card dealer (not so halloween, but looked sooo cool!)


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 24, 2010)

Nzsallyb said:


> hey ladies! the diet got stomped on! i couldnt stand the smell or the sight of the drink, and i threw up after drinking the drink, so my family said no way!! so im just going to change how i eat, prob go back to vegetarian again.
> 
> i dont recommed it! dont do the mastercleanse
> 
> it is nice here, just starting to get into summer, and we have a long weekend in summer yay! got my outfit for a halloween dress up party yesterday, im going as a vegas card dealer (not so halloween, but looked sooo cool!)


  	yeah if it was making you sick it just wasnt worth it! going veggie will be much better in the long run and much easier to do! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 good luck! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	my meal out for an early birthday celebration went really well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the food was great and we all had lots of laughs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it makes me happy knowing that although i dont have loads of friends, the ones i do have are super awesome and amazing! i think some people in the resturant didnt like how loud we were though! my laugh is quite loud!

  	i hope everybody is having a great weekend! anybody doing anything exciting? i am chilling at home today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but in the morning me and nick are going to town so i can spend some birthday vouchers and such 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 fun! maybe we could have another meal out?!

  	also i just ordered myself some yankee candles. do any of you guys like those? i have never had any before so just bought about 10 of the sampler sized ones and some holders for them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love the foody smells so hopefully they will make our home smell fab!


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 24, 2010)

Yeah Sally, I don't think I can ever do the master cleanse, with or without my reflux problem. Good luck with your new regime!

  	Lou, I've been to a shop that sells the candles but the scent was too much for me! I don't like strong smells. But decorating your house with candles and the scent is able to create a great atmosphere! Hope you like what you got! Good to hear that you had a great time! What have you bought with your vouchers? Have a good time shopping!

  	I bought some new clothes yesterday while out shopping - a knit brown top, a silk cream blouse and a thick white cardigan at Zara. I've promised myself not to buy any new clothes but I broke the promise. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hopefully I won't buy any more clothes until next year! I need the money to buy makeup!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm not a big candle person but my sister and a friend of mine both love love love Yankee.

  	Yesterday was my nephew's birthday (we're really close in age, he was turning 22) and so we went out to eat and to the cider mill. It was a really nice fall day too.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 24, 2010)

Miss QQ said:


> Yeah Sally, I don't think I can ever do the master cleanse, with or without my reflux problem. Good luck with your new regime!
> 
> Lou, I've been to a shop that sells the candles but the scent was too much for me! I don't like strong smells. But decorating your house with candles and the scent is able to create a great atmosphere! Hope you like what you got! Good to hear that you had a great time! What have you bought with your vouchers? Have a good time shopping!
> 
> ...


  	ooohh see i love strong smells that fill the room! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i plan on having a couple of different ones in my make up room - some scents will perhaps wake me up in the mornings. plus it'll be nice while putting my face on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and i havent spent the vouchers yet. however i plan on getting Fringe season 2 on blu ray with one voucher and with the lush voucher i am not sure - twilight bath bomb, mr whippy bath bomb and perhaps a face mask?

  	your clothing sounds lovely that you bought!  so hopefully you find them worth breaking your promice for! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	MJ i'm pleased you had a nice birthday celebration with your nephew 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sounds like a good time!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Oct 24, 2010)

it is much nicer eating food!


  	i hope everyone is having a good weekend, it is monday here and we have a public holiday yay!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 25, 2010)

Nzsallyb said:


> it is much nicer eating food!
> 
> 
> i hope everyone is having a good weekend, it is monday here and we have a public holiday yay!


	i am off work today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 although it's not a public holiday. i just booked it as a paid holiday day so me and nick can spend time together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 however we just gave the cats their breakfast and dylan ate it and then ran up stairs and threw it all up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 turns out during the night he had eaten some paper so perhaps that mixed with food made him ill!


----------



## kittykit (Oct 25, 2010)

Hello bimbos! I hope everyone had a great weekend.

  	Hubby and I spent a romantic weekend getaway in a castle some 50km drive from Prague. We got that as a gift from our friends on the wedding day. The room in the castle was really nice but a little spooky for me, especially the photos of the countess hanging on the wall *lol* It's so old and was built in the 18th century... Our next holiday will be in December, a ski trip to Austrian alps. I can't wait... Work has been keeping me busy and stressed. I need a vacation.


----------



## vintageroses (Oct 25, 2010)

I just read your blog sweetie! & I saw you bought the CLARSONIC!! HAHA tell me how you like it! I really wanna get it but I'm not too sure if i wanna part with 400!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's 400 here in sgp!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 25, 2010)

kittykit said:


> Hello bimbos! I hope everyone had a great weekend.
> 
> Hubby and I spent a romantic weekend getaway in a castle some 50km drive from Prague. We got that as a gift from our friends on the wedding day. The room in the castle was really nice but a little spooky for me, especially the photos of the countess hanging on the wall *lol* It's so old and was built in the 18th century... Our next holiday will be in December, a ski trip to Austrian alps. I can't wait... Work has been keeping me busy and stressed. I need a vacation.


	oh that sounds like a lovely weekend break!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but yes i imagine all the pictures would have been a little freaky. especially at night in the moonlight and a dark room! just like in a horror film!! and the alps sound awesome! i bet you cant wait for Dec now!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 25, 2010)

kittykit said:


> Hello bimbos! I hope everyone had a great weekend.
> 
> Hubby and I spent a romantic weekend getaway in a castle some 50km drive from Prague. We got that as a gift from our friends on the wedding day. The room in the castle was really nice but a little spooky for me, especially the photos of the countess hanging on the wall *lol* It's so old and was built in the 18th century... Our next holiday will be in December, a ski trip to Austrian alps. I can't wait... Work has been keeping me busy and stressed. I need a vacation.


	Your weekend sounds amazing! I want to be there some day! I saw Prague in Mission Impossible and was taken in by the buildings and scenery! And staying in a castle is so fun! Do you feel like a princess? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your ski trip to Austrian sounds fabulous as well! I have thought of going skiing but I can't even ice-skate or roller blade! Besides, it is very expensive to travel there. Hope you feel more relaxed after your Prague trip.


----------



## kittykit (Oct 25, 2010)

LMD84 said:


> oh that sounds like a lovely weekend break!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	There are more photos hanging on the hallway wall and I refused to look at them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't really sleep on the first night (I always find it difficult to fall asleep when am not on my bed!)... Ok, I admit I'm a chicken *lol* I was scared because of those photos in the room. I kept one light on and hubby was really annoyed. The next morning we had breakfast in bed and took a tour around the castle. I can't wait till we go on the ski trip but I'm not really looking forward to Dec because a week before the trip, I've to go to Vienna for a certification exam... and I'm not really prepared yet!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 25, 2010)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/thread/171344/i-love-chicken here is my fotd from saturday night in case anybody is interested 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	and i would love a clarisonic so much! however sadly they are very pricey in the uk also


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 26, 2010)

I always have problem sleeping when I'm not in my own bed, especially when I'm traveling I feel even more excited so I have more difficulty sleeping. And that makes me very tired when traveling so although I love to travel, physically I'm not strong enough. What certification is that, kittykit? Good luck!

  	Lou, happy birthday!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 26, 2010)

Miss QQ said:


> I always have problem sleeping when I'm not in my own bed, especially when I'm traveling I feel even more excited so I have more difficulty sleeping. And that makes me very tired when traveling so although I love to travel, physically I'm not strong enough. What certification is that, kittykit? Good luck!
> 
> Lou, happy birthday!



 	thanks sweetie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i've had a great day! got some lovely gifts from nick and friends. my family have given me £200 to spend and i shall buy winter clothing and boots with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	and i'm the same as you - have issues sleeping when not in my own bed! esp if i dont have nick with me! it's weird rolling over to find an empty space


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 26, 2010)

Hope you get a pair of boots you love and clothes with 200 pounds! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I sleep alone, so it will be weird for me to roll over an find someone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I sleep in a small single bed.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 27, 2010)

Miss QQ said:


> Hope you get a pair of boots you love and clothes with 200 pounds!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	yes i am hoping to get some nice things. i dont tend to buy clothing that often because i always buy beauty products instead! so it's a nnice change for me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	lol!!! yes i can imagine you rolling over and finding some random person in your bed! eek!!


----------



## kittykit (Oct 27, 2010)

LMD84 said:


> yes i am hoping to get some nice things. i dont tend to buy clothing that often because i always buy beauty products instead! so it's a nnice change for me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Happy birthday, Lou!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 27, 2010)

Is your workplace male dominated? Over here Logistics is mainly done by men. But that doesn't mean ladies can't do a good job.


----------



## kittykit (Oct 27, 2010)

Miss QQ said:


> Is your workplace male dominated? Over here Logistics is mainly done by men. But that doesn't mean ladies can't do a good job.


	Yup, around 80% of the employees are males. We've about 20 consultants in my team, only 4 of us are females. I've no doubt ladies can do a good/better job


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 27, 2010)

kittykit said:


> Yup, around 80% of the employees are males. We've about 20 consultants in my team, only 4 of us are females. I've no doubt ladies can do a good/better job



 	same goes for my company really. at the managers conference i was the only female one there! crazy that literally all the other managers were male!


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 27, 2010)

all the people where i work are women! hehe apart from the pharmacist! i work in boots!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 27, 2010)

Lou, I am so sorry - I have missed your birthday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	But I am so busy these days.

  	So - happy belated birthday and all the best for you!!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 28, 2010)

Susanne said:


> Lou, I am so sorry - I have missed your birthday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	it's ok! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 how is work going for you?


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 29, 2010)

It can be in some ways. I studied in schools with both sexes since kindergarten and I like the balance of males and females in a working environment.

  	Weekend is coming and it's halloween. Any plans? I'll just be having lunch with a friend and doing some gossip with her.


----------



## kittykit (Oct 29, 2010)

I went to co-ed school but when I was in uni, more 90% of my classmates were males because I was in the computer science and maths faculty (I swear, I wasn't a nerd *lol*). I've been to a several interviews and was asked, 'What's your opinion on working in a male dominated field?' I've never worked in a all women environment. Some men can be very bitchy too...


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 29, 2010)

kittykit said:


> I went to co-ed school but when I was in uni, more 90% of my classmates were males because I was in the computer science and maths faculty (I swear, I wasn't a nerd *lol*). I've been to a several interviews and was asked, 'What's your opinion on working in a male dominated field?' I've never worked in a all women environment. *Some men can be very bitchy too...*



 	Ah yes, I agree. Although my workplace has more females, you just reminded me that some men can be that as well! 

  	Starbucks Christmas drinks are here starting today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was just thinking about it today when I smell the aroma of coffee in the office, and when I came home, I saw the advertisement of the drinks on the newspapers! The three flavours we are having are the same as last year's, Peppermint Mocha, Toffee Nut and Dark Cherry Mocha. Last year I had Peppermint Mocha for the first time (it wasn't in the menu two years ago) and I love it! I usually do not like peppermint flavoured sweets/drinks because they taste like toothpaste to me, but not Starbuck's drink! Love all three flavours!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Oct 29, 2010)

I only recently started drinking Starbucks... I dunno what it was, I used to hate it then I started going there for convenience and now I like a few of their drinks. I don't think I would like a mint coffee drink though... The Dark Cherry Mocha sounds like something worth trying though. 

  	My other TT stuff is coming today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't wait! I want to get all my stuff together and do a haul post in my journal.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 29, 2010)

LittleMaryJane said:


> I only recently started drinking Starbucks... I dunno what it was, I used to hate it then I started going there for convenience and now I like a few of their drinks. I don't think I would like a mint coffee drink though... The Dark Cherry Mocha sounds like something worth trying though.
> 
> My other TT stuff is coming today
> 
> ...


  	ok your dog is beautiful!!!! seriously! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	and i love the peppermint hot chocolates that they do at Christmas time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yummy! very sweet though! we dont have those drinks yet in the uk but when i went past today they had a 'red cups are coming' sign outside 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yay!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow - you get Starbucks Christmas drinks, the holiday collection - jealous!!

  	Have a great weekend you all! I really look forward to mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Monday will be a bank holiday here. Time to make a relaxed day at home.

  	I will get A Tartan Tale on Tuesday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I hope to get a Dark Cherry Chocolate Latte as well


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Oct 29, 2010)

Cinderella says thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  	Maybe I should give a peppermint drink a whirl before I condemn them. Mint + Chocolate can't possibly be horrible...


----------



## kittykit (Oct 29, 2010)

I love Starbucks but I've never tried their Christmas specials! Maybe I should this year!

  	I'm going to the TT pre-launch event on Monday evening. I've never been to any MAC events - I don't know if they had one before as this was the first invitation I've ever received. I went to see my MA today and got myself registered for the event. Now I can't wait to see the collection. I've a few things on my wishlist from this collection, mainly lips stuffs. 

  	My in-laws are visiting us and I don't know what we're doing over the weekend. I've been sick for the 4th day now and finally managed to go to work today and left the office after 6pm ;( 

  	Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## vintageroses (Oct 29, 2010)

kittykit said:


> I love Starbucks but I've never tried their Christmas specials! Maybe I should this year!
> 
> I'm going to the TT pre-launch event on Monday evening. I've never been to any MAC events - I don't know if they had one before as this was the first invitation I've ever received. I went to see my MA today and got myself registered for the event. Now I can't wait to see the collection. I've a few things on my wishlist from this collection, mainly lips stuffs.
> 
> ...


  	Hehe! Try the Christmas drinks! I love them! DD

	Oooh I hope you feel better already hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




	I'm starting work on Monday, so today is my do-anything-I-want day! Which includes filming for my youtube channel! hehh


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 30, 2010)

ooohh i didnt know you had a new job! where are you working now?


----------



## Susanne (Oct 30, 2010)

Good morning!! Have a great weekend you all!


----------



## vintageroses (Oct 30, 2010)

Choc & mint is an amazing combination! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Yupp in a University doing events & accounting! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i didn't wanna announce it on twitter till i start work on monday! hehehe


----------



## kittykit (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi ladies! It's so sunny here but I can only stay indoor! I'm still not feeling very well and I need to study for my exam! 

  	Congrats on your new job, vintageroses! My little sister is starting hers on Monday too as a junior auditor. I'm not an accounting person (I hate numbers), I didn't even know how I managed to pass this subject for my Year 12 exam!


----------



## vintageroses (Oct 30, 2010)

kittykit said:


> Hi ladies! It's so sunny here but I can only stay indoor! I'm still not feeling very well and I need to study for my exam!
> 
> Congrats on your new job, vintageroses! My little sister is starting hers on Monday too as a junior auditor. I'm not an accounting person (I hate numbers), I didn't even know how I managed to pass this subject for my Year 12 exam!



 	haha cooool! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tell her congrats!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mine is a temp job so full day working hours but just for a while! I still want to find a better job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm thinking of trying to be a lecturer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha kinda funny, nerdy me emerging!


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 30, 2010)

Hope you make some new friends at the job! Congrats!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Oct 30, 2010)

Congrats on the job, vintage!

  	Hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 30, 2010)

well congrats on the new job Eliza! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm really pleased for you. and it should be much better than the one at the airport 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	my day at work was stupidly busy! we took a crazy amount of money though which is good.


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 31, 2010)

I just used my bottle of Parlez-Vous OPI which I bought in a shop a few months ago on my fingernails. It was on discount and I used it once earlier. But when I use it today, the polish had separated into two layers and there was a strange layer on top. When I smelt it and applied it, it was clear to me that the shop added nail polish remover to soften it or to top up the bottle. I'm so pissed, as the polish is ruin and I can't apply it as it cannot dry and harden. What a way to do business! I would rather buy a good bottle at full price then to buy an opened and spoilt one at discount. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I really like the colour, but I feel like tossing the bottle! 

  	How's your sunday, bimbos? Tomorrow will be November! We have almost made it to the end of 2010!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 31, 2010)

Miss QQ said:


> I just used my bottle of Parlez-Vous OPI which I bought in a shop a few months ago on my fingernails. It was on discount and I used it once earlier. But when I use it today, the polish had separated into two layers and there was a strange layer on top. When I smelt it and applied it, it was clear to me that the shop added nail polish remover to soften it or to top up the bottle. I'm so pissed, as the polish is ruin and I can't apply it as it cannot dry and harden. What a way to do business! I would rather buy a good bottle at full price then to buy an opened and spoilt one at discount.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





 What a pity!! Parlez-Vous OPI is such a great colour....


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 31, 2010)

I agree, it's perfect for fall now too!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 31, 2010)

Miss QQ said:


> I just used my bottle of Parlez-Vous OPI which I bought in a shop a few months ago on my fingernails. It was on discount and I used it once earlier. But when I use it today, the polish had separated into two layers and there was a strange layer on top. When I smelt it and applied it, it was clear to me that the shop added nail polish remover to soften it or to top up the bottle. I'm so pissed, as the polish is ruin and I can't apply it as it cannot dry and harden. What a way to do business! I would rather buy a good bottle at full price then to buy an opened and spoilt one at discount.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	wow that sucks! how very dishonest of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not good at all. i hope that you cabn get a new bottle of it. and perhaps if you happen to have a reciept for the bottle you bought still perhaps take it back and complain?

  	my day at work went ok. i was tired though from not sleeping properly. but this evening i popped around a friends house to play with his cats and dog! such fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 their dog was huge - it's a poodle who is so big came up to my waist!!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 1, 2010)

We have a bank holiday here today - time to spend a day at home, reading, relaxing, taking a Lush bath and watching TV


----------



## nunu (Nov 1, 2010)

Hello Ladies,

  	I just caught up with the thread, i hope everyone is having a lovely day

  	xx


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 1, 2010)

I started writing for NaNoWriMo this morning... Got up early, wrote for about an hour and reached my daily word count. It was harder than I thought it was going to be starting out. Anyone else participating?

  	Hope you guys have a GREAT week!


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 1, 2010)

What is NaNoWriMo?

 	I've discarded the receipt and I don't want to go back to the shop, as it makes me more angry. I'll take it as a lesson, and I will tell my friends about the dishonest shop too! 

  	Glad you had fun with his pets! That is a big poodle! I would be a little scared, because I like dogs but I'm scared of them sometimes, especially big ones.


----------



## vintageroses (Nov 1, 2010)

Thank you so much you 2! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I love your new picture darling!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 1, 2010)

Nanowrimo stands for "National Novel Writing Month" but it extends way way past just the U.S. You spend the entire month of November working on a novel and try to reach 50,000 words before December. "Quantity not quality." I figured it would get me writing again even if whatever I come up with is trash


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 1, 2010)

That sounds interesting! I'm going to read more about it tomorrow morning. Now, it is almost bedtime! Night, Bimbos! Sweet dreams!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 1, 2010)

Sleep well!


----------



## honybr (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi Ladies!  I haven't checked in for a while and just wanted to say hello.

  	I ordered 2 more lipglosses from Sephora FF sale (NARS - Downtown & KVD Hellbent).  I really need to stop.  I've bough 6 in two months.  I can say I have used them all in pretty good rotation though.  That's justification enough for the additional 2 right?


----------



## kittykit (Nov 1, 2010)

Hello ladies!! 

  	Saw the holiday sets at the pre-launch event at MAC today and I've to say.... they're so pretty in person - except for the brush sets - the quality's getting worse! I got The Swinging Violets Mineralize Kit, Black Line and Passing Fancy. I guess I'm done with the collection


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 2, 2010)

that is a shame about the brush sets. i used to really like them but after one of mine fell apart after not much use at all i dont want anymore. now i just buy the full sized ones as and when i can afford them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	it's my day off today and i plan on doing my housework in a moment so that i have the rest of the day to chill out! i plan on catching up on some tv shows, reading and playing on my ds. plus i have the window cleaning coming over to sort stuff so i need to stay in anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 have a great day guys!


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 2, 2010)

Have a good day, Lou. Enjoy the tv shows and reading!

  	I have a mini brush set from MAC Colour Forms in Summer 2008 and it is not too bad, but in that December the quality of the brushes started declining with every collection.

  	I read up on the "National Novel Writing Month" and it is interesting, but I'm not sure I will commit time to write 50k of words.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 2, 2010)

Miss QQ said:


> I read up on the "National Novel Writing Month" and it is interesting, but I'm not sure I will commit time to write 50k of words.


	I hear ya... I've never really had the time to participate until now. I'm not doing much at the moment so I figured why not go for it? 

  	Today I have some errands to run... Blah. Not interested.

  	I went to Starbucks yesterday and they had a display showing the holiday drinks but they said they weren't available until next week. How is the eggnog latte? Sounds like it could go either way--I do like eggnog though.


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 2, 2010)

^^ Good luck with the writing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ah, I want to try the eggnog drink but we don't have it.

  	Susanne, I thought of you when I come across this: Escada Taj Sunset fragrance for next summer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	http://www.nstperfume.com/2010/10/29/escada-taj-sunset-new-perfume/


----------



## Nzsallyb (Nov 2, 2010)

Hello everyone! hope you are all well!

  	the lush christmas stuff came out today, got a big bottle of snow fairy and the snow fairy lip tint. the liptint is really nice, and a nice pinky colour but not too much. and smells devine!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 2, 2010)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Miss QQ:*

 

 		 			Susanne, I thought of you when I come across this: Escada Taj Sunset fragrance for next summer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 		 			http://www.nstperfume.com/2010/10/29/escada-taj-sunset-new-perfume/




	Thank you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was already searching for it!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I got my Tartan Tale haul yesterday. Love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I really look forward to get the Starbucks Christmas drinks and the Lush Christmas products soon!!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 2, 2010)

Wow, the new Escada bottle is beautiful....

  	MissQQ, you totally made my day!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 2, 2010)

You're welcome, Susanne! I think the bottle is beautiful too, so is the name. Enjoy your TT goodies!

  	The lush snow fairy products sounds divine. Lush, please come to my country.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 3, 2010)

snow fairy is lovely. i usually buy a big shower gel however because my mum bought me a stupid amount of l'occitaine shower gels and products i dont think i'll use it anytime soon! plus i really want a smaller size glogg shower gel - it smells very sweet and spicey and is bright red in colour!

  	oh i tried a new candle yesterday - creamy caramel it was meant to smell of - however it smelled weird and actually made me feel sick! not good! my make up room still smells of it this morning! doh!


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 3, 2010)

You have to air your room then! Turn on the fans and open the windows.

  	I like perfumes but if there are any strong scents that I dislike, then I tend to feel sick easily.


----------



## kittykit (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi ladies! Did everyone already get their TT haul? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I've been coughing a lot as if I'm going to cough my lungs out! It sucks to be ill...


----------



## vintageroses (Nov 3, 2010)

kittykit said:


> Hi ladies! Did everyone already get their TT haul?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	I'm skipping that collection! *shocker!* hahah but yeah too much mac plus really wanna try some new stuff  & I spend a BOMB ont he Sephora FF sale, waiting for my CP to arrive!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Hope you feel better soon sweetie!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 3, 2010)

kittykit said:


> Hi ladies! Did everyone already get their TT haul?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 	Aw, hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 3, 2010)

kittykit said:


> Hi ladies! Did everyone already get their TT haul?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 	Feel better soon! I'm passing TT.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 3, 2010)

Miss QQ said:


> Feel better soon! I'm passing TT.



 	yup lots of people are passing the collection. i got two things and that is all. i cant afford it and also i can dupe most things anyways 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 money saved!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 3, 2010)

So they actually let me buy one of the starbucks holiday drinks today... I got a small eggnog latte because I was curious but not thinking it was going to be -great-. It was okay but and this is going to sound weird but it seemed like it had this peppery aftertaste. I wouldn't get it again.

  	[the end of my starbucks review 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]


----------



## vintageroses (Nov 3, 2010)

Quote:


LMD84 said:


> ooohh you'll have to make a video of your cp!


 
  	I most def will! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You will flip at the amount of stuff I got! I scare myself too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha but most of it I have been leeming for ages! & waiting for this sale to get it!


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Nov 3, 2010)

Sooo...is it too late to be a bimbo lol. I lub all thing bright, cheery, chunky,sparkly and Glitterly lol


----------



## Hilde (Nov 3, 2010)

So I went to the madc counter today, and saw the new tartan tale collection. One think that jumped out to me was the gone romancin' dazzleglass. It's a lilac pink sparkly one and I don't have anything like it. Is there anything similar in the permanent collection of any finish, or is this a hurry back to the store thing? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was thinking of getting u the amp lipstick and I think they would go well together.

  	Also, funny story. My mom actually banned glitter from the house when I was little. I got it on the floor and it stuck there. Banning glitter was really mean thinks I.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 3, 2010)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> Sooo...is it too late to be a bimbo lol. I lub all thing bright, cheery, chunky,sparkly and Glitterly lol


	The more bimbos the merrier


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Nov 3, 2010)

LittleMaryJane said:


> The more bimbos the merrier


 
	Aww, thanks girlie. Actually the lil' one loves the glitter. I'm a scrapbooker so there's always plenty of glitter everywhere in my house lol & my MAC of course.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Nov 3, 2010)

wow at the new escada perfume! i think i will pass tartan tale also ladies!


  	i am nearly qualified yay! am currently in the process of applying for job, but is very stressful as there are not many jobs in my profession at the moment, so i may end up moving to australia, which i really dont want to do


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 4, 2010)

Nzsallyb said:


> wow at the new escada perfume! i think i will pass tartan tale also ladies!
> 
> 
> i am nearly qualified yay! am currently in the process of applying for job, but is very stressful as there are not many jobs in my profession at the moment, so i may end up moving to australia, which i really dont want to do


  	good luck with your job hunt. i hope you find something in NZ so you don't have to move 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	today i have got a busy day at work. lots of paperwork to do, lots of stock to sort out, cleaning and of course actually selling stuff!


----------



## vintageroses (Nov 4, 2010)

Haha omg agreee! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm still not 100% used to the new format so I end up always reply 1 person :/ & i feel bad I wanna talk to everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Quote: 	 		 			Originally Posted by *LMD84* 


 		 			lol! well i cant wiat to see! and when things are on offer it would be rude not to buy!


----------



## kittykit (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks, girls. I feel slightly better today but still coughing... 

  	I went back to MAC yesterday to pick up more stuffs but permanent ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's almost weekend again! Yay!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 4, 2010)

kittykit said:


> Thanks, girls. I feel slightly better today but still coughing...
> 
> I went back to MAC yesterday to pick up more stuffs but permanent ones
> 
> ...


  	ooohh what perm stuff did you get! that should cheer you up!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 4, 2010)

Bimbos! I hope you have a great day! Don't worry - for all of us a lot of things are new here on Specktra.

  	I hate this November fall weather....

  	I think a bout getting a notebook by Dell in an OPI design next spring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I still just have my desktop here a a notebook would be cool I think.


----------



## vintageroses (Nov 4, 2010)

Susanne said:


> Bimbos! I hope you have a great day! Don't worry - for all of us a lot of things are new here on Specktra.
> 
> I hate this November fall weather....
> 
> ...


	Ahhs thanks hunn! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oooooh that will be cool! If you get it please do show it to us! hehe I love seeing stuff you girls get!


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 4, 2010)

It's a bank holiday here tomorrow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will go for a swim and then spend time reading/surfing. Saturday, sadly, it's back to work, but it is only half a day so it is not too bad. I will get my first starbucks christmas drink for this year on saturday!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 5, 2010)

Miss QQ said:


> It's a bank holiday here tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	have fun swimming sweetie! and yay for Starbucks Christmas drinks!!!

  	have a great day guys! my working day is going to suck for various reasons, but on the plus side my make up looks pretty!


----------



## banana1234 (Nov 5, 2010)

wish it was a bank holiday here!!!!
	when i gor my goodies yesterday i also got a gingerbread latte!!! mmm!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 5, 2010)

LMD84 said:


> have fun swimming sweetie! and yay for Starbucks Christmas drinks!!!
> have a great day guys! my working day is going to suck for various reasons, but on the plus side my make up looks pretty!


	Yeah, Susanne which colour are you interested? I've looked at the Dell OPI notebooks online too when they just launched!

  	Thanks, Lou. I had a relaxing time swimming and I'm happy that the pool wasn't too crowded. 






 Sorry to hear that your work day isn't going well. Why can't we remove stress from work! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pretty makeup will no doubt make the day better!


----------



## kittykit (Nov 5, 2010)

Miss QQ said:


> Why can't we remove stress from work!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Hubby's been so stressed at work lately. We haven't been able to spend any quality time since he came back from the last business trip. He's away again for the weekend... He asked me a few nights ago how I handle my stress. I told him, 'You don't want to know!!!'  Yes, I spend money to release my stress. But I always have a budget for that. Haha. 

  	For some weird reasons, when I first saw Undercurrent, I thought I've UD Covet at home (well, it's actually UD Graffiti)! So I went back to MAC an hour ago and picked up Undercurrent. I'm done with TT collection! Stopped by a Sephora to get a brow brush to replace my old one and spotted some tokodoki stuffs next to the cashier. Since I've 20% discount card to use before Sunday, I grabbed a Perfetta Cosmetic Pouch. I've spent a lot of $$ this week, that explains how stressed I am *lol* Because of that, I changed my mind buying new skis!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 5, 2010)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
			Yeah, Susanne which colour are you interested? I've looked at the Dell OPI notebooks online too when they just launched!





	You know how much I love teals, but I think I will get a hot pink or red 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will make my final decision during my christmas vacations.

  	Yay, weekend!!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 5, 2010)

^^ I've always wanted a pink laptop... Come on mac, make a pink macbook! Or I'd take a green one too.


----------



## Hilde (Nov 5, 2010)

I have a pink msi netbook laptop that I use for taking notes in class. <3 it.


----------



## PeachTwist (Nov 5, 2010)

Hey ladies!

  	Geesh, I guess I've been MIA for a while.  I hope you're all doing well.

  	All I can say is life sucks.  Work is annoying too.  I'm all for knowing your products, but having to basically memorise the christmas gift boxes and regular all year round gift boxes when you're only there for 8 weeks is a bunch of crap in my opinion.

  	Halloween = nightmare.  I am never, ever going out again.  Last year a 43yr old man punched me in the face (yes, intentionally and I don't know why) and this year I had rude, ungrateful friends, a pounding headache and when I decided to come home early at 12:30 cause I just couldn't be bothered anymore, I slipped off the curb and fell and samshed my knee.  I'm still having difficulties with it, although it isn't broken the doctor said I've damaged/bruised the tendons/ligaments in it and told to rest it as much as possible and stay off it until it's better.  Which means no work, which means I'm not going to get off probation period at work until I'm back.  Also - working with all women sucks.  It's too damn bitchy for my liking.  When I do find full time, permanent work it's going to be with all men again.  They may make rude comments, but I prefer those than bitchiness by far.

  	I'm really not having a good couple of months.  How about I go to sleep and everyone wakes me when Christmas is over?  I can't be bothered with it this year.  I can't afford it, my family can't afford it and yet we're still stressing on how to afford it.  Bleh!

  	I really hope you're all doing better than me.  Tell me happy stories!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm sorry you had a bad Halloween. I didn't do anything at all for Halloween except stay at home. We don't even get trick-or-treaters.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 5, 2010)

Oh by the way, I added you on Twitter


----------



## Susanne (Nov 5, 2010)

I did not celebrate Halloween neither. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I did spend a great evening with friends instead.

  	Is it Wednesday yet?? I want to watch Desperate Housewives and Vampire's Diaries again!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 5, 2010)

Oh,and BTW - I love the Starbucks christmas drinks on the Singapore site already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.starbucks.com.sg/


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 5, 2010)

Susanne said:


> Oh,and BTW - I love the Starbucks christmas drinks on the Singapore site already
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	i love those cups!!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 5, 2010)

Yes, I really hope we will get them as well! *fingers crossed*


----------



## PeachTwist (Nov 5, 2010)

@LittleMaryJane - Followed you back on Twitter and thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	@Lou - I used to do that at PC World when I worked there, only thing is they tell us at LUSH that it isn't about a "hard sell" but it's about the "experience" for the customers.  If that's the case I shouldn't need to know everything.  The labels say so anyway.  Would be able to fake it but they're frigging testing us!  Yes, an actual test.  78 questions too ffs!  Absolute bullshit.  I'm so annoyed.  I may just quit tbh - this just isn't worth it in my opinion.  I don't care how many compliments I got on my first shift and how I'm a "natural" at it.  The bitchiness and all this crap doesn't seem worth £93 a month to me.  I'd rather quit and find something worth it.

  	Also - can I just say I don't know HOW women find "pampering" themselves "relaxing".  I've just had myself a bath, shaved my legs (and avoided my bust knee), exfoliated my body and plucked my brows, taken old nail polish off and putting more on and yanno what, this isn't at all relaxing.  This is stressful.  I know better now.  ;/

  	My Mom is really sick, I'm really worried.

  	She has fybroids and a prolapsing uterous (which means it's basically starting to fall out of her).  I believe the fybroids are on her womb, but it looks like she is probably going to need a hysterectomy.  I'm also worried maybe the fybroids could be cancerous - if that's possible as I believe they're just a growth of cells.  I'm scared.  I want her to be ok, but all I've seen the past 2 weeks is her in complete agony.  I'm trying to help the best I can but she's the only one who can drive (I'm trying to learn to drive really quickly) so I can help out more but there's only so much I can do.  I wish I knew how to help her.  I tried to get her to relax in the bath but she said she can't relax in them so it's pointless.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 5, 2010)

^^ I'm so so sorry about your mom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is she scheduled for a drs appointment soon or what's the next step for her? 

  	My mom was having some uterine issues when they found a spot on her uterus. It ended up not being cancerous (so so so thankful for that!) but it was scary.


----------



## PeachTwist (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks - I'm really scared.  She had a drs appt yesterday and they're sending her to the hospital for a scan but the appt for that could take up to 3 weeks and only AFTER that appt does she get to make another one to go back to the doctors and figure out where they go from there.  I think it's ridiculous that she has to wait so long because she's in absolute agony and it really causes her pain to get out of bed.

  	I'm so glad your Mom turned out okay for you!  I never thought this would ever happen, I'm so scared.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 5, 2010)

That's crazy that she has to wait so long... ESPECIALLY if she's in pain, they should be able to speed things up for her. I'm keeping you & your mom in my thoughts.


----------



## PeachTwist (Nov 5, 2010)

I agree - it's absolute bullshit.  I just want to smack them around and make them hurry up.  I feel so bad for her and don't know what else I can do to help.

  	Thank you though, I really appreciate it.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 6, 2010)

i cant believe how long y our mum has to wait. that's disgusting and insane! i hope she will be ok. it must be so uncomfortbale for her


----------



## PeachTwist (Nov 6, 2010)

Yeah, it really is.

  	It all started when she got her period this month, she couldn't stop bleeding and was bleeding so much that she lost all the iron in her and couldn't get out of bed and ruined some of her clothes.  She was using a super plus tampon AND a pad and still bleeding out to her clothes - insane!  Doctor came out and gave her medication to stop the bleeding and pain and iron supplements to give her a bit more energy but she kept saying that when she stood up it felt like her insides were falling out.  Explains why it felt like that now - they really ARE falling out.

  	I'm treating her today, taking her hair to get it done.  It's not *really* something I can afford to do at the moment but she deserves it.  If I had the money I'd get her fake nails put back on for her too.  I just wish there was something else I could do for her.  I've been cooking dinner and what not, but still trying to encourage her to get out of bed, even just for an hour a day.  I feel bad for doing that though because it causes her pain to do anything but lay down.  I just feel so lost.  I don't know what to do. 

  	I might go into work today and get a massage bar so I can massage some of the excess fluid out of her legs and boost the circulation a bit.  Not the best idea to go into work when my doctor has me off sick due to my knee.  But there's a difference between going in quickly and standing on my feet all day dealing with shooting pain from my knee - although I'm sure they won't see it that way.  I've decided to go for a quick drink tonight with a friend too - to just get out the house and relax.

  	Sorry for all the ranting, I'm just.. I dunno.  I'm trying not to think the worst, but I always do.. and she's my Mom.  My best friend and I need her here.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 6, 2010)

Please take care!


----------



## kittykit (Nov 6, 2010)

PeachTwist, I hope everything will be ok soon for your mom and your family.


----------



## PeachTwist (Nov 6, 2010)

Thank you guys for all the support - seem to be finding more online than I am in real life!  Really makes me wonder about people.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 6, 2010)

PeachTwist said:


> Thank you guys for all the support - seem to be finding more online than I am in real life!  Really makes me wonder about people.


  	yeah it's usually the same for me too! you Specktra girls are awesome


----------



## nunu (Nov 6, 2010)

Peachtwist, i am so sorry you're going through a lot right now. I hope your mom starts getting better ASAP and that what they find in the scans aren't serious. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Ps. I follow you on twitter too.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Nov 6, 2010)

PeachTwist said:


> Thank you guys for all the support - seem to be finding more online than I am in real life!  Really makes me wonder about people.


----------



## vintageroses (Nov 7, 2010)

PeachTwist said:


> Thank you guys for all the support - seem to be finding more online than I am in real life!  Really makes me wonder about people.


	Awww at least you have someone sweetie! <3 Sometimes people in real life(not that we are not real 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) can be rather insenstive, maybe because they know us too well they just blurt anything at anytime! I followed you on twitter toooooo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do update us!


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 7, 2010)

peachtwist, hang in there. I hope it turns out fine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Susanne said:


> Oh,and BTW - I love the Starbucks christmas drinks on the Singapore site already
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 	I saw it too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Got my Toffee nut frappucino on Saturday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I didn't do much this weekend. Friday was a bank holiday and I went for a swim and basically the day was gone. Then on Saturday, I went to town after work and saw the colour collection of TT and Guerlain's holiday collection, and these two were the new makeup collections only. I'm waiting for Bobbi Brown's holiday collection as the palettes are drawing me in. Then in a flash, it is Sunday night already!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 7, 2010)

We don't have Toffee Nut--that I saw. That actually sounds yummy. We have Gingerbread Lattes (I don't like gingerbread), Eggnog lattes (which I wouldn't get again, not HORRIBLE but you know) and the Peppermint Mocha--it's my only hope! Going to probably try it soon.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 7, 2010)

i'm going to get my eyebrows waxed in the morning and i pass starbucks - so on the way back to work you know i'll be stopping by to get a red cup of something! hee hee!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 7, 2010)

We will get Toffeenut Latte, Gingerbread Latte and something with filled chocolates.

  	No Dark Cherry or Peppermint!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm at a coffeeshop I like a lot more than Starbucks. They have this "campfire mocha" that's like heaven in a cup.

  	I went to Ulta today to get some glycolic acid cream that I love love love and ran out of and of course I got sucked in and hauled several more things.

  	Oh&they had the UD NYC BoS! I was so surprised. I wanted to buy it just because it seems like it's pretty hard to find. I looked at the tester though and I was like "eh" plusss it's a huge palette I'd rather not have cluttering up my makeup stash, all huge and out of place 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	But I did get several nail polishes including some Zoya polishes! I've never had access to Zoya before a so I was excited. Wish I could have gotten some Fire & Ice ones but they didn't have those. I wish I had them with me so I could list the colors I got.

  	I wanted China Glaze Party Hearty but they were out so I got Peace On Earth and Mistletoe Kisses.

  	I'm such a nail polish whore. I didn't see the Opi burlesque stuff til I was leaving unfortunately but
  	I did find ONE bottle of The Show Must Go On & was THRILLED. I skipped Bad Fairy because of this polish, then couldn't find it. Then I was looking at a rack of holder opi polishes and I was like "IS THAT THE SHOW MUST GO ON??" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I also got some more Amazing Concealer b/c I bought the wrong shade last time... Then I saw the Amazing Primer and it didn't feel like any other primer I've used so I decided to give it a whirl. I'm all stocked up on primer for awhile now... Got a back up of Hourglass I haven't even busted out yet and now I have a big tube of this.

  	OH and a new Studio Gear brush... Have any of you guys tried these? I've never seen them anywhere but Ulta but they are so soft I love them!

  	Okay, wow kinda went on a long thing there...


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 7, 2010)

LittleMaryJane said:


> Oh&they had the UD NYC BoS! I was so surprised. I wanted to buy it just because it seems like it's pretty hard to find. I looked at the tester though and I was like "eh" plusss it's a huge palette I'd rather not have cluttering up my makeup stash, all huge and out of place
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Enjoy your new polishes! Zoya polishes always draw me in, from the pictures and swatches I see online. I have no access to Zoya and have never seen it IRL. The Fire & Ice ones look amazing.

  	I'm thinking if I'll pass the NYC BoS too. It is finally arriving at my Sephora later this month but maybe I will pass it and get a Bobbi Brown palette instead.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 7, 2010)

It just occured to me that The Show Must Go On is probably part of the Burlesque collection? I thought I'd missed out on TSMGO agessss ago!

  	I still wouldn't have found it if it hadn't been out of place.

  	I just finished painting my nails and it's so pretty!!


----------



## vintageroses (Nov 7, 2010)

LittleMaryJane said:


> It just occured to me that The Show Must Go On is probably part of the Burlesque collection? I thought I'd missed out on TSMGO agessss ago!
> 
> I still wouldn't have found it if it hadn't been out of place.
> 
> I just finished painting my nails and it's so pretty!!


  	HAHA so weird that I just read your tweet about painting your nails & then i see it here


----------



## Susanne (Nov 7, 2010)

Miss QQ said:


>


  	In German it is called Pralinen Latte - but they are not out here yet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will let you know soon!

  	Have a great new week you all!


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 8, 2010)

Thank you, you too!

  	I know praline chocolates. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Chocolates with some sweet and soft brownish filling.


----------



## nunu (Nov 8, 2010)

Nice haul LMJ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Enjoy your Monday ladies


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 8, 2010)

vintageroses said:


> HAHA so weird that I just read your tweet about painting your nails & then i see it here








 I know, I posted here and then was going to do my nails anyway and I couldn't bust out The Show fast enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	My sister has to go to court today--just about a mortgage matter, nothing big but she wants me to drive her and go with her so I'm up, bout to put on my makeup. Hopefully my day will go by quickly b/c I'm leaving Allen and my warm bed behind for this!

  	Hope you girls all have a great week!


----------



## PeachTwist (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks again for all your wonderful supoprt ladies.

  	She still isn't doing very well.  She's still bleeding and in pain, although the bleeding has reduced.  The doctor told her she can go back to work when she isn't bleeding - yet when she stops bleeding she's supposed to come off the medication.  Thing is, within 24hrs of her being off the medication she bleeds again.  She can't win and she's terrified she'll get in trouble from work.

  	LUSH is difficult - I think I may quit.  I only have a few weeks left there anyway and my knee is still not up to par.  I can walk normally again, but can't stand for long or bend down etc.  When I finally stop and rest it, it spasms and I get paid radiating from my knee up my thigh.  When it spasms though, my whole leg vibrates.  It's really strange.  Apparently though hurting soft tissue can hurt more than a break etc.  Almost wish I'd broken it now.  In any case I'm gonna have to make a doctors appt to ask what I should do, but I don't see the point in staying employed for a few weeks when I'm not going.  To be honest, I'm also scared about dealing with them and telling them from the vibe they give off.

  	It's my youngest brothers birthday today - he's 12.  Can't believe it!  He's so big (nearly 5'6") and it's ridiculous to think that next year he's going to be a teenager.  I remember when he was first born and changing his diapers.  Amazing how quickly time flies.

  	I hope you're all well, I'm sorry I'm mostly commenting to rant.  I don't really have anywhere else I can go to.  You are all absolutely wonderful.  Thank you so, so much.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 8, 2010)

PeachTwist said:


> Thanks again for all your wonderful supoprt ladies.
> 
> She still isn't doing very well.  She's still bleeding and in pain, although the bleeding has reduced.  The doctor told her she can go back to work when she isn't bleeding - yet when she stops bleeding she's supposed to come off the medication.  Thing is, within 24hrs of her being off the medication she bleeds again.  She can't win and she's terrified she'll get in trouble from work.
> 
> ...


	i'm sorry your mum isnt any better right now - honestly i'd keep taking the tablets. sod what the dr's say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i think perhaps that is the right thing to do with lush - if you're not enjoying it and cant work properly anyways due to your knee it doesnt sound like it's doing you any favours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	well i had a crappy day. on the plus side i got my brows waxed. but then i couldnt get a strabucks because i have had tooth ache. so made a dentist appointment and i had to have a tooth re-filled. so i cried when i had an injection and then nearly cried when they gave me the bill - £45!!! ouch!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 8, 2010)

I visited a sauna tonight with two friends. Monday is ladies' night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Love it. Feels like newly born.


----------



## PeachTwist (Nov 8, 2010)

@Lou, sorry your day didn't go so well.  I know how you feel about dentists - they're not at all friendly and neither are their bills.  At least your eyebrows look good though!

  	@Susanne, sounds like you had a great time, glad you enjoyed yourself!


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 8, 2010)

^^ My thoughts are with you and your mum.

  	Susanne, glad you had a great time!

  	Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *LMD84* 




 		 			well i had a crappy day. on the plus side i got my brows waxed. but then i couldnt get a strabucks because i have had tooth ache. so made a dentist appointment and i had to have a tooth re-filled. so i cried when i had an injection and then nearly cried when they gave me the bill - £45!!! ouch!








 At least now you can get your starbucks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nobody likes to visit the dentist. Oh no, this reminds me I need to make a dental appointment to have my teeth checked and polished. I need to visit the dentist by the end of this year to claim my company's dental benefit. I have not visit the dentist for a year!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Nov 8, 2010)

big hugs to you peach!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 8, 2010)

yes that is true! i shall get a starbucks tommorow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on the plus side my tooth is feeling much better today - mouth is still a touch sore for the injections and such but that will pass. on the downer i feel kinda crappy today in general 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i can't stay warm! so annoying!  that is good that you get free denatl care! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i'm jealous that you havent been in nearly a year!! i have to go every 6 months for a check up and obviously it's rare when i need to go inbetween that like i did yesterday. for the most part my teeth are fine.


----------



## kittykit (Nov 9, 2010)

I hope the soreness will go away soon, Lou! I'm so afraid of going to the dentist. I've my yearly checkup every February.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 9, 2010)

oh my word!! gross if they were sticking their naked asses on the benches without a towel! not cool people! when i used to go to the sauna at the gym ( a few years ago!) i always wore my swim suit because i was so paranoid about my body - and i still sat on a towel!


----------



## kittykit (Nov 9, 2010)

LMD84 said:


> oh my word!! gross if they were sticking their naked asses on the benches without a towel! not cool people! when i used to go to the sauna at the gym ( a few years ago!) i always wore my swim suit because i was so paranoid about my body - and i still sat on a towel!


  	There's a 'no swimsuit' sign and a 'towel' sign outside the sauna... But people go in there without both. Yes, they sit their bare asses on the benches. Gross! I'm not even exaggerating. It's a shock for me.


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 9, 2010)

^^ That sounds disgusting! I don't visit suana or go for facials or massages because I don't like/ am not used to strangers touching me. I even dislike getting haircuts - I get quite anxious. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 	I hope the soreness goes away quickly. When I removed my wisdom tooth, the soreness was something I could never imagine. And it last for a few days. Glad it is over. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The free dental care is great but since my teeth have been well behaved this year, I feel compelled to go to the dentist just to make use of the medical benefit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Hope you feel better. It's very cold here today too, and in the office I kept having to visit the toilet.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 9, 2010)

LMD84 said:


> ooohh the campfire mocha sounds awesome and i dont even like coffee! what was in it? and zoya polishes are awesome! i only started buying them about 6 months ago and now have a fair amount. i only have a couple from fire and ice though but the blue with gold sparkle is stunning! i hope they get them in stock for you! and i love the show must go on also! i skipped bad fairy for it and i think it rocks!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 9, 2010)

ooohhh i bet a white chocolate mocha is lovely! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i have really itchy eyes right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that is all!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 9, 2010)

My nephew is having a baby tomorrow. It was supposed to be today but I guess that didn't happen. 

  	We are 3 years apart in case there's any confusion


----------



## User38 (Nov 9, 2010)

your nephew? he is a boy?  sorry but I am getting old and I think I misread your post..lol


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm confused as to why you're confused... Unless it's because I said HE'S having the baby... His girlfriend will be the one actually giving birth


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 9, 2010)

Put some eye drops maybe, Lou? Hope the itchiness goes away. Last night my eyes itched and I put eye drops that are 1 week expired. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Congrats, MJ. It will be fun to play with the baby.


----------



## vintageroses (Nov 9, 2010)

LittleMaryJane said:


> I'm confused as to why you're confused... Unless it's because I said HE'S having the baby... His girlfriend will be the one actually giving birth


 
	Hehe.That's so exciting!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 10, 2010)

Miss QQ said:


> Put some eye drops maybe, Lou? Hope the itchiness goes away. Last night my eyes itched and I put eye drops that are 1 week expired.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	yes i shall buy eye drops today - they are still itchy this morning. i haven't even worn make up in the past 3 days so i know it's not that, that irritated them. now i am wearing make up though they itch less - weird right!?

  	i hope everybody is haing a really good week. my week is busy and stressful but i'm happy so that is the main thing. although nick did moan at me last night because i wanted a drink but was too scared to get one myself! it's because we'd been atching fringe which freaks me out a little and i didnt want to leave the bedroom! so nick went downstairs to get me a drink. whatever!


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 10, 2010)

Makeup is able to cure our ails. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On a more serious note, hope your eyes get better, if not you should see a doctor.

  	I'm happy to hear you are happy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't watch fringe. I have a stressful week and the next few weeks will be so too.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 10, 2010)

Still no baby!

  	I love Fringe! Walter is my favorite, he's so awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wasn't liking this season at first but now that we're into it, I'm LOVING it. I never know what to expect.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 10, 2010)

LittleMaryJane said:


> Still no baby!
> 
> I love Fringe! Walter is my favorite, he's so awesome
> 
> ...


  	oh man! she must be about to burst!! and yeah walter is so funny and sweet... well sweet apart from what he used to get up to! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm only on season 2 though! i got the box set as a birthday gift!


----------



## vintageroses (Nov 10, 2010)

Quote:


LittleMaryJane said:


> Still no baby!


	Oooh you have to post a picture of the baby when he/she is born! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	BTW BIMBOS! my 1000 post! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe wanted to just share that with you guys!


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Nov 10, 2010)

LittleMaryJane said:


> Still no baby!
> 
> I love Fringe! Walter is my favorite, he's so awesome
> 
> ...


	OOk, so Im late, are you having a baby?! And I love Fringe! Walter's my fave too lol. Although I have been missing it since I started my new job, need to start DVR'n it. Congrats Vintageroses on your 1000 post girlie


----------



## Susanne (Nov 11, 2010)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Paint&Ink Chick* 


		 			Ok, so Im late, are you having a baby?!  




	No, but her nephew's girlfriend, I guess?


----------



## Susanne (Nov 11, 2010)

And yay, the Starbucks christmas drinks are available here now!! I will get one on Saturday.

  	I really look forward to weekend - I am having a very busy week and need some time to relax. And a Lush christmas haul


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 11, 2010)

Great! You can finally enjoy the Christmas drinks!

  	My local starbucks now has the Christmas stored value card. I already bought one with the picture of my country last month, but now I want this as well.

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!...435136&set=a.192565595135.266431.191921700135


----------



## kittykit (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm having a Gingerbread Latte now. It's so yummy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really enjoy this one... it's perfect for a cold day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to pick up a pack of Christmas Blend after work today.

  	I'm so happy weekend's here again. Hubby and I haven't really spent much time together in the past weeks because he's travelling. I bought 2 tickets for us a few weeks ago to see Cirque du Soleil on Saturday. I can't wait!


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 11, 2010)

^^ Have a good weekend with your husband! Enjoy the show!

  	I'm happy that the weekend is coming soon, just one more day to go! On Saturday, UD will be launching BoS 3 at Sephora at 11am. I'm not 100% getting the palette, but I don't want it to be sold out if I'm at Sephora and want to buy it. I doubt I can be there at 11am though, but this is exciting.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 11, 2010)

Miss QQ said:


> ^^ Have a good weekend with your husband! Enjoy the show!
> 
> I'm happy that the weekend is coming soon, just one more day to go! On Saturday, UD will be launching BoS 3 at Sephora at 11am. I'm not 100% getting the palette, but I don't want it to be sold out if I'm at Sephora and want to buy it. I doubt I can be there at 11am though, but this is exciting.


	the bos3 is nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i have had it a while now and use it quite frequently. all the shadows are pigmented and also the amount of glitter bombs is minimal this year!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 11, 2010)

Congrats on your 1,000th post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	We're still waiting on this baby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yeah, my nephew's gf is having it. He and I are really close though, he's more like a brother, we grew up together--my actual siblings are quite a bit older than I am. He's having a baby girl, btw. Her name is Laney 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I might hit the mall later and I'm going to stop by my mac counter & maybe pick up a lipglass set. Then I'm pretty much done with makeup until Peacocky.... Hopefully... Maybe...


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Nov 11, 2010)

Aww, well Congrats & cant wait to see pics   I agree Josh Jackson is a cutie, remember when he was on Dawson's Creek lol.    And Susanne I so need to do a Lush Haul lol, can you guys believe I haven't yet!


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh BTW, Did I tell you guys how proud I am to be a Sistah Bimbo! LMAO!!! I'm just lub'n Specktra now


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 11, 2010)

LMD84 said:


> the bos3 is nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	 I saw your pics of bos3 in your fb when you got it, and it remained in my wishlist because you said it is not so glittery.  Hmm.. I still can't decide whether I will go to the store early tomorrow. But I'm really glad the weekend is here! I'm so sick and tired of all the "noise" at work, people and all.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 11, 2010)

Good morning!

  	It is Friday, just one more day. Yay!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh, and besides Lush I want to get this red Starbucks christmas tumbler tomorrow 

http://www.starbucks.de/de-de/_Merchandise+and+Gifts/Für+Unterwegs.htm 

  	Christmas Red Cup To Go

  	I love tumblers in the morning on my way to school!


----------



## vintageroses (Nov 12, 2010)

LittleMaryJane said:


> Congrats on your 1,000th post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
	Thanks love!  Thanks Lou! 

  	oooh that's so exicting! hehe I loveee babies! awws! Yes yes pictures please!  ooooh the lipglass set? I want the pigment set! ahhhh! haha


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 12, 2010)

Susanne said:


> Oh, and besides Lush I want to get this red Starbucks christmas tumbler tomorrow
> 
> http://www.starbucks.de/de-de/_Merchandise+and+Gifts/Für+Unterwegs.htm
> 
> ...


  	yes i saw the tumbler and really like it. i'm being a kid though because i want the teddy bear that looks like a snowman!


----------



## kittykit (Nov 12, 2010)

It's Friday, ladies!!! *dances* 

  	I'm gonna start doing more Christmas shopping this weekend. I saw a few MUFE items at Sephora yesterday. I hope they will bring in more soon. They started giving away 20% discount cards again yesterday  I love it when they're doing that.


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 12, 2010)

:nods: Friday!  :cheers: 

  	I want to go out and buy makeup tomorrow but I probably shouldn't be buying on impulse. 

 I want the snowman teddy too! It looks delightful!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 12, 2010)

yay for being friday! nick gets the weekend off but i am working both days which is a touch more annoying!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Nov 12, 2010)

hey bimbo! 

  	passed my final exam yay! only two more weeks until i am a qualified radiographer! treated myself to some lush goodies, snowcake and another snow fairy to add to my back ups!

  	it is sooooo hot here today, summer is def on the way, feel like i cant do anything becuase of the heat!

  	am flying to a city on wednesday for a job interview, and the city has MAC! and tartan tale has come out, so hopefully will have time to stop buy! 


  	hope you ladies are all well xx


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 12, 2010)

Congrats on passing the exam! Enjoy your well deserved goodies


----------



## Susanne (Nov 12, 2010)

:congrats:


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 13, 2010)

well done Sally! that is fabulous news! you can really enjoy your weekend now!


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 13, 2010)

Good luck on the interview, Sally! Congrats on passing the exams

  	I just notice that all the emoticons are deactivated. Is it just my computer or a new format?

  	Today I went early and bought the UD Bos 3 NYC. The UD international makeup artist, Eric Jimenez was there to demostrate and I also got a free T-shirt which is designed for Bos3. However, when I got home, I opened my bos and the light wasn't working. Luckily, I called up sephora and they still have stocks so they are keeping 1 for me to do an exchange.  I love the pop up designs and the e/s colours!

  	After that, I watched the Helen Mirren movie, Red. It was quite entertaining.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 13, 2010)

No, the smileys are not working at the moment, for me neither.

  	I got my Starbucks christmas drink today, the red tumbler and Snowcake soap by Lush.

  	It is a dark rainy day today - so these helped making the day a bit better!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 13, 2010)

Susanne said:


> No, the smileys are not working at the moment, for me neither.
> 
> I got my Starbucks christmas drink today, the red tumbler and Snowcake soap by Lush.
> 
> It is a dark rainy day today - so these helped making the day a bit better!


	yay! you got some lovely things!  enjoy them!

  	my day at work was quite busy. you can tell more people are out looking for stuff to buy as gifts. on the downside you get quite a few more time wasters that only look and never buy which can be annoying but part of the job of course!

  	i'm also annoyed at my laptop keyboard so i currently have an old one connected via usb and just using the laptop as a screen because the laptop keyboard has keys that keep coming off and it's driving me crazy! roll on the new year when i can afford a mac book pro!!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 13, 2010)

Really cool about the bos t-shirt. I loved the design of this BoS so I bet the shirt is cool too


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 14, 2010)

and i'm off to work this morning... joy to the worl! there are much better things i can be doing with my sunday. on the plus side i found out that i will be gettting our new tv for an amazing price!! it costs £2000 retail yet i will be getting it for £800 with a blu ray p[layer, 3d glasses and 3d movies! whoop whoop!  and now we need to pick out a stand for it because although we have the one in the bedroom wall mounted i dont want this one to be


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 14, 2010)

Lou, what a great deal for the tv! Is it because you are a staff? Sorry that you have to work on Sunday, but will you be having any off days in the weekdays next week? You mentioned about the crappy keyboard before, I had one before and I know it is very annoying.  I hope you get a new macbook pro soon!

  	Thanks, ladies, the UD t-shirt is nice and I'll be keeping it more than wearing it. Too bad I can't play with the palette until I exchange it next weekend. 

  	Well, the new week is starting again. I'll be very busy for the next few weeks at work, although this coming Wednesday is a bank holiday! I want (hope) to relax!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 14, 2010)

Miss QQ said:


> Lou, what a great deal for the tv! Is it because you are a staff? Sorry that you have to work on Sunday, but will you be having any off days in the weekdays next week? You mentioned about the crappy keyboard before, I had one before and I know it is very annoying.  I hope you get a new macbook pro soon!
> 
> Thanks, ladies, the UD t-shirt is nice and I'll be keeping it more than wearing it. Too bad I can't play with the palette until I exchange it next weekend.
> 
> Well, the new week is starting again. I'll be very busy for the next few weeks at work, although this coming Wednesday is a bank holiday! I want (hope) to relax!


	yes it's because i get staff discount that it is so much cheaper. but what makes this tv even cheaper for me is the fact that it's technically an ex repair set. it went out for delivery to a guy but wouldnt turn on. so it came straight back to me - the repair guys are just putting a new power something in it and it's as good as new! so that knocked an extra 30% off the price!  yay!

  	and yes i get thursday this week off which isnt bad. but usually i have a tuesday off so it's mildly annoying but whatever. i hope your week isnt going to be too stressfull for you! :hug:


----------



## Susanne (Nov 14, 2010)

We had a christmas market at school today for the whole Sunday - lots of work but I always enjoy these days.

  	Have a relaxed evening you all! I look forward to mine.


----------



## kittykit (Nov 14, 2010)

We went to see Cirque du Soleil yesterday and it was amazing! We had a great time. Unfortunately they didn't allow cameras so now photos to show you guys ;(


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 14, 2010)

i'm pleased you had a great time!  its sad you werent allowed to take pics. but i'm guessing you could buy a program with pictures inside


----------



## kittykit (Nov 14, 2010)

LMD84 said:


> i'm pleased you had a great time!  its sad you werent allowed to take pics. but i'm guessing you could buy a program with pictures inside


  	I bought a program  It was a great evening... Both of us needed that.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Nov 14, 2010)

kittykit said:


> We went to see Cirque du Soleil yesterday and it was amazing! We had a great time. Unfortunately they didn't allow cameras so now photos to show you guys ;(


 
  	wow i am super jealous! they are super expensive in NZ, and only come to one city.


  	snowcake soap is so nice! think i may need a few back ups! the smileys have gone all odd for me too hmmmm


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 14, 2010)

kittykit, I'm happy to hear that you enjoyed the show! I've never watched their show before.



LMD84 said:


> yes it's because i get staff discount that it is so much cheaper. but what makes this tv even cheaper for me is the fact that it's technically an ex repair set. it went out for delivery to a guy but wouldnt turn on. so it came straight back to me - the repair guys are just putting a new power something in it and it's as good as new! so that knocked an extra 30% off the price!  yay!
> 
> and yes i get thursday this week off which isnt bad. but usually i have a tuesday off so it's mildly annoying but whatever. i hope your week isnt going to be too stressfull for you! :hug:


	Congrats on the good deal! 

  	They push back your off day to Thursday for some reason? Hope you have a good time off work on Thursday, and I hope Thursday come here soon since it is near to the weekend. Monday started off with a bang for me, things at work just went wrong, and more will follow this afternoon. Perhaps the stars are angry.  Stressed!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 15, 2010)

^ sorry your day isn't going that well yet sweetie  :hug:  well basically head office decided that they want me to interview for a part time staff member on tuesaday - despite them knowing tuesday is always my day off  so then they said just come in for the interview - but i dont see why i should get all ready for work, travel into the city just for that and not be paid for it.


----------



## kittykit (Nov 15, 2010)

LMD84 said:


> ^ sorry your day isn't going that well yet sweetie  :hug:  well basically head office decided that they want me to interview for a part time staff member on tuesaday - despite them knowing tuesday is always my day off  so then they said just come in for the interview - but i dont see why i should get all ready for work, travel into the city just for that and not be paid for it.


  	I wouldn't be very happy if I've to go to work on my day off (that happens quite often *sighs*) **hugs**


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 15, 2010)

Lou, I won't like it too, working on my off days. Hugs to you, and kittykit too.

  	Today is just crazy for me, and I didn't sleep much last night too, as I was fretting over the new week and the next few stressful weeks, so everything felt more magnified to me. I'm glad the day is almost over. Thanks ladies, I love specktra and this thread! It keeps me sane.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 15, 2010)

Miss QQ said:


> Lou, I won't like it too, working on my off days. Hugs to you, and kittykit too.
> 
> Today is just crazy for me, and I didn't sleep much last night too, as I was fretting over the new week and the next few stressful weeks, so everything felt more magnified to me. I'm glad the day is almost over. Thanks ladies, I love specktra and this thread! It keeps me sane.


	yeah not sleeping and then having a crazy day is horrible. i hope you sleep well tonight. perhaps you can have a nice relaxing bath before bed?


----------



## kittykit (Nov 16, 2010)

Hello ladies! I hope today's a better day for you all 

  	It's a bank holiday here tomorrow. Yay! I've no special plans... I've more than 100 pages to read tonight! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm not sure what will happen to me if I fail the exam *lol* I don't know how people can manage to work full-time and study for MBA at the same time.


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 16, 2010)

^^ I can't imagine how to manage work and study too! Good luck! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Thanks, today is a much better day and I feel happy. I slept well last night but I'm still very tired. I'm looking forward to tidying up my makeup collection as it is quite messy now and I'm starting to get irritated searching for a particular lipstick because I can't find it. Hopefully I can show some pics when it is done. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've started to watch Gossip Girl but I'm at the middle of series 1 because I missed the first few episodes. It is quite addictive and entertaining! I like it!


----------



## kittykit (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks, QQ 

  	Am still at work - trying to finish reading another 20 pages before meeting hubby for dinner. I'm craving for some steak and beer, hmm... men's food! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My Cashmere Mafia DVDs from Amazon UK arrived last week but I haven't had time to watch any of the episodes. Hopefully I get to watch at least 1 episode tonight.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 16, 2010)

kittykit said:


> Thanks, QQ
> 
> Am still at work - trying to finish reading another 20 pages before meeting hubby for dinner. I'm craving for some steak and beer, hmm... men's food!
> 
> ...


  	i hope you have fun tonight! sounds like you got through plenty of your reading though!


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks, Lou. Yes, everyone in Gossip Girl is hot and gorgeous. I love looking at their fashion too. I like Nate, he is like a handsome good boy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Finally I got to watch The OC season 4 too! I'm at the 6th episode and I guess it is ending soon. I miss The OC. 

  	Have fun, kittykit. Steak and beer sounds delicious and substantial, perfect to fuel you!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 17, 2010)

Miss QQ said:


> Thanks, Lou. Yes, everyone in Gossip Girl is hot and gorgeous. I love looking at their fashion too. I like Nate, he is like a handsome good boy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	yeah the clothing and stuff is to die for! i love the oc too! but it has been ages since i have seen it  i should break my box sets out again!


----------



## banana1234 (Nov 17, 2010)

i love chuck! i think blair should totally get back with him, i loved them together


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 17, 2010)

chuck is my celebrity crush right now!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 17, 2010)

My great niece was finally born! Last night. I went to see her after she arrived 

  	Girls, meet Laney


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 17, 2010)

oh wow! Laney is sooo gorgeous! how cute!  was the brith ok?


----------



## vintageroses (Nov 17, 2010)

OMGGGG cuteness overload! I go weak when I see babies! ahh they are so lovely


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 17, 2010)

Apparently the birth went really well. Danielle (Laney's mom) looked tiiired when I got there but she seemed to be in a good mood and my nephew said she did awesome. He got to deliver the baby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	When I got there, one of her aunts were holding her and she handed Laney to me... And then she immediately started crying! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I'm so happy for them... And so happy that it's not me with a brand new baby!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Nov 17, 2010)

aaahhh very cute!


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 17, 2010)

Laney is so cute and very chubby.


----------



## vintageroses (Nov 17, 2010)

LittleMaryJane said:


> Apparently the birth went really well. Danielle (Laney's mom) looked tiiired when I got there but she seemed to be in a good mood and my nephew said she did awesome. He got to deliver the baby
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	This is gonna sound weird but I keep scrolling up to see Laney!  hehe she is adorable!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 18, 2010)

LittleMaryJane said:


> Apparently the birth went really well. Danielle (Laney's mom) looked tiiired when I got there but she seemed to be in a good mood and my nephew said she did awesome. He got to deliver the baby
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	that's great news then! and quite funny that she started to cry when you held her - it's like Monica in friends with Ross's kid! hee hee!

  	i spent half the night being sick. thank goodness it's my day off today - i swear i've not been right since tuesday. boo!


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 18, 2010)

Have a good rest, Lou. Is it because of something you ate or you are too exhausted? Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 18, 2010)

Miss QQ said:


> Have a good rest, Lou. Is it because of something you ate or you are too exhausted? Hope you feel better soon.


	well i pretty much eat the same as nick and the guys at work and they are all fine so i odnt think it is something i ate. i have got myself worked up over things at work this week so perhaps i have done it to myself  i was meant to be going into town today to go bra shopping but think i'll leave it. i need to just rest - nick told me to call in sick on tuesday and yesterday but i insisted on going in - perhaps i have also made myself worse this way too  so i feel i just need to stay home and rest up. i wont even be doing much housework today and you guys know how weird i am about having my house spotless!


----------



## kittykit (Nov 18, 2010)

^ I hope you feel better, Lou! It could be stress...? Hubby was feeling the same too a few days ago... he was very sure it's got nothing to do with things he's eaten.


----------



## vintageroses (Nov 18, 2010)

I hope you feel better soon Lou!  it's friday tomorrow!YAY  I am going for a friend's party! it's gonna be my FIRST time going clubbing. haha My parents are really strict! So it's gonna be an experience! haha Hope it's fun!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 18, 2010)

vintageroses said:


> I hope you feel better soon Lou!  it's friday tomorrow!YAY  I am going for a friend's party! it's gonna be my FIRST time going clubbing. haha My parents are really strict! So it's gonna be an experience! haha Hope it's fun!


	thank you! and i hope you enjoy going out with your friends! clubbing is fun - i enjoy dancing and having a laugh. i'm not a big drinker though so usually i end up having a few drinks early in the evening and then move onto soft drinks half way through the night so i'm sober for the journey home


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 18, 2010)

LMD84 said:


> *i have got myself worked up over things at work this week so perhaps i have done it to myself * i was meant to be going into town today to go bra shopping but think i'll leave it. i need to just rest - nick told me to call in sick on tuesday and yesterday but i insisted on going in - perhaps i have also made myself worse this way too  so i feel i just need to stay home and rest up. i wont even be doing much housework today and you guys know how weird i am about having my house spotless!


  	Sometimes just resting is the best thing to do. The body has a way of recovering itself when we rest. If you don't feel better you should rest on Friday too. Once you are well you can go shopping for bra and more stuff. :hug: I wish I'm more hardworking at keeping my house clean at you. 

  	I did that to myself last week too and it spilled over to this week. Dreadful few weeks ahead for me. Tomorrow I have an audit at work, so I just hope it goes well and uneventfully.


----------



## kittykit (Nov 18, 2010)

Lou, he's feeling so much better now. He's been under so much stress lately... There's nothing much I can do since it's all work related 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







vintageroses said:


> I hope you feel better soon Lou!  it's friday tomorrow!YAY  I am going for a friend's party! it's gonna be my FIRST time going clubbing. haha My parents are really strict! So it's gonna be an experience! haha Hope it's fun!


  	You're gonna have lots of fun! Enjoy!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 18, 2010)

Are you feeling any better, Lou? 

  	I haven't felt very good today, but the headache that I had for most of the day is gone now thankfully.

  	I have an early ass appointment tomorrow morning. Tonight I'm just chillin at home, working my novel  I'm halfway through to 50,000 words!


----------



## vintageroses (Nov 18, 2010)

LittleMaryJane said:


> Are you feeling any better, Lou?
> 
> I haven't felt very good today, but the headache that I had for most of the day is gone now thankfully.
> 
> I have an early ass appointment tomorrow morning. Tonight I'm just chillin at home, working my novel  I'm halfway through to 50,000 words!


	Hope you having a good day today & not having a headache 

	Have a good friday all you bimbos


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 18, 2010)

^ Thanks, hun. I hope you have a great time clubbing. I've always had fun when I've gone but I've only gone clubbing a handful of times. Would love to see what you wear & your makeup!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 19, 2010)

LittleMaryJane said:


> Have a good friday all you bimbos


  	have a good day sweetie! 


  	i wonder where Susanne is at the moment? i think she has been quite busy with work and such... i hope you're doing ok Susanne if you are reading this! :hug:


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 19, 2010)

Susanne, I hope you are well too!

  	MJ, good to hear that your novel is on schedule!

  	Lou, glad to hear you are better.

  	My audit went well. I'm happy that it is over now, but I can't believe other people are after me again for other projects immediately. Most of other co-workers involved in the audit have already gone home to rest but I can't be released from work.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Nov 19, 2010)

OMG! I can't believe how long it has been 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Heylow everyone ... How have y'all been??


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 19, 2010)

Miss QQ said:


> Susanne, I hope you are well too!
> 
> MJ, good to hear that your novel is on schedule!
> 
> ...


  	Glad your audit is over &all's well with that!


  	I'm feeling better today which is odd because I don't think I slept at all last night. I have an early appointment to go to today. I'm thinking about possssibly swinging by my mac counter (it's on the way) and checking out the TT neutral lip set. I keep hearing eh reviews about it though.


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 19, 2010)

Have fun at the mac counter!



Holy Rapture said:


> OMG! I can't believe how long it has been
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 	Hello Anvika! How are you? Welcome back!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 19, 2010)

Miss QQ said:


> Susanne, I hope you are well too!
> 
> MJ, good to hear that your novel is on schedule!
> 
> ...


  	have fun at mac! at least if you see the glosses in person you can decide if they are worth it or not for you


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks! Yeah not fair. Oh well, you gain some, you lose some.

  	But the weekend is finally here!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm planning to watch Harry Potter this Sunday if we manage to get tickets. The tickets are so hot because the movie only opened here yesterday. 

  	I want to buy a new hair serum/leave-in conditioner. My hair is frizzy and I want something to tame it, but it must not be oily. Do you ladies have any good ones? 


LMD84 said:


> i'm pleased the audit went well but that sucks that you are getting so much work put on you again like that  nopt fair if the others got to go home is it!?


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 19, 2010)

i really like the chi silk infusion. that is good at smoothing my hair and stopping it from frizzing. it comes in a small container but it lasts a very long time because you only need a little. also i use morrocan oil on the ends of my hair to keep it hydrated and smooth but perhaps that will be a litle heavy for you?

  	and i will be seeing harry potter on 5th dec! i'm working so much i dont have time. and my evenings are usually short for me because i go to sleep so early because i'm so tired! but alot of performances are sold out here in the uk for the opening weekend! so perhaps it is good that i am waiting!

  	oh and in other news i kinda half went bra shopping today! i bought one new bra! i actually put it on as soon as i got back to work (i was wearing an older bra before that!! not nothing at all!) it's sooo comfy! not at all sexy though! just plain white with some lace. but it's actually a smaller size than i usually wear and it fits so much better! no wonder i have been finding other bras uncomfortable and not supportive - they were too big! or perhaps my boobs have shrunk in the cold weather?!


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 19, 2010)

Yeah our boobs do change size, at least mine does. To have comfy bra is so nice, i hate those that pinches me. 

  	Thanks for your recommendation. I don't think we have chi here, but I'll look around. The oil may be too heavy for me because our weather is very humid. I also prefer to watch a movie 1 or 2 weeks after opening weekend so I don't have to fight with the crowd.

  	There has been major construction going on just opposite my house. The old building is getting pulled down and they are knocking out the foundation in the ground today. I felt my bed rock this morning! The noise is giving me a headache so I'm getting out. Hope to exchange my UD NYC bos. Have a good weekend!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 19, 2010)

Yes, I am! I had a really busy and stressful week, but look forward to weekend now. I still have a lot of work to do here, but I will have a day off next Thursday - which I really need.

  	Have a great weekend you all!



Miss QQ said:


> Susanne, I hope you are well too!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 20, 2010)

Miss QQ said:


> Susanne, I hope you are well too!


  	have a great weekend susanne!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 20, 2010)

LMD84 said:


> i really like the chi silk infusion. that is good at smoothing my hair and stopping it from frizzing. it comes in a small container but it lasts a very long time because you only need a little. also i use morrocan oil on the ends of my hair to keep it hydrated and smooth but perhaps that will be a litle heavy for you?


  	I might have to try the silk infusion. On bad days, my hair is a frizz monster.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 20, 2010)

LMD84 said:


> i really like the chi silk infusion. that is good at smoothing my hair and stopping it from frizzing. it comes in a small container but it lasts a very long time because you only need a little. also i use morrocan oil on the ends of my hair to keep it hydrated and smooth but perhaps that will be a litle heavy for you?
> 
> I might have to try the silk infusion. On bad days, my hair is a frizz monster.


	yeah that sounds like my hair!! lol! and i hope you enjoy harry potter! everybody keeps saying it is amazing!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 21, 2010)

I watch HP7 today! It is much better than 6 and although the movie was more than 2 hrs, it didn't feel that long, which is good! The ending wasn't that satisfying though, it just hang there but doesn't leave me excited. There were some genuinely funny moments in the movie too.

  	Hope you all have a good weekend.

  	The new week is starting for me again! *groan* I'm tired.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 21, 2010)

^ As far as HP movies go, the longer the better I say! Going tonight to see it unless plans change. Glad to hear it was better than the 6th because as far as movies go, the 6th is probably my least favorite. I keep hearing great things abut this one from everyone so I'm pretty excited. And I need a serious popcorn fix.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 21, 2010)

yeah the 6th film was my least favourite too. i'm uper excited to see this one though! 2 weeks for me to wait! i hope you enjoy it tonight MJ!! and i hope you get your popcorn fix! but will you miss dexter while you are seeing harry?! and how are you liking season 5 of dexter - last weeks episode had me on the edge of my seat!

  	this week i have been trying to make a disision on what to do about my laptop. you guys all know how badly i want a macbook pro. however i cant afford that until next year. and my laptop keyboard is messed up now - i cant replace it either because it costs too much and i cant do it myself. i actually have a normal keyboard connected to my laptop so at the moment essentially my laptop is now a desktop  but i have now found a sollution to my issues thanks to the guys at work and nick  i am going to get a little net book for the time being so that i can go anywhere in the house with it - including in bed! and then next year when the new macbook pro's come out - most likely april time - i shall buy that. the only reason why i was against a netbook to begin with was because i never found one that i liked at all. but after lots of looking we found a hp one which does exactly what i want, has the right kind of keyboard and looks nice too! yay! so i shall be buying that this week or next week. and it's only £280 which is a pretty good price i think


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 22, 2010)

Enjoy the movie tonight, MJ!

  	Great that you can get a net book first, Lou! I don't really know what is it, so I'm off to read about it. I'm waiting for Monday to end soon for me, but it is still 5pm only.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 22, 2010)

Miss QQ said:


> Enjoy the movie tonight, MJ!
> 
> Great that you can get a net book first, Lou! I don't really know what is it, so I'm off to read about it. I'm waiting for Monday to end soon for me, but it is still 5pm only.



 	yeah it's 5pm here now! so nearly my home time! and a net book is like a really small really basic laptop which are good for surfing the web and watching film and tv shows on 

  	today has been the longest day ever...


----------



## Susanne (Nov 22, 2010)

Lou, enjoy your evening now!

  	I have finished working for school, and will take a Lush bath now and watch CSI:NY later.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 22, 2010)

I wanted to go to the sauna today, but the girls are all busy tonight - hopefully next Monday then!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 22, 2010)

Susanne said:


> Lou, enjoy your evening now!
> 
> I have finished working for school, and will take a Lush bath now and watch CSI:NY later.








i might have a lush bath too! sounds like a good suggestion to me! i need to unwind... perhaps i shall use my gingerbread house bubble bar?


----------



## kittykit (Nov 23, 2010)

I just had a relaxing Lush bath on Sunday evening. I found some forgotten Lush bath ballistics in the bathroom closet - they're from 2007! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've to throw them away... They're too old, I think!!!

  	It's another rainy and cold day here. Looks like we'll be getting some snow tonight.

  	Am working from home today to take care of our little doggy. He has diarrhoea on and off, we suspect it's more than just an upset stomach. Called the vet this morning and he said it could be some bacteria infection  He's still himself, playing and jumping around.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 23, 2010)

kittykit said:


> I just had a relaxing Lush bath on Sunday evening. I found some forgotten Lush bath ballistics in the bathroom closet - they're from 2007!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	woah! yeah they were old bath bombs! hee hee! i'm sorry your doggy isn't very well. i hope that the vet can sort him out. on the plus side he is acting normal apart from that so hopefully it will be sorted out quickly! and am i right in thinking your doggy is a Yorkie called Sandy? 

  	My day off today buit i have spent the morning cleaning the house as we have our landlord coming over to do a routine inspection and to give us a new contract which will mean we have the house until Jan2012 which is great news. the bonly downside was that after i finished cleaning one of the cats must have puked under the bed! doh!! so it was a struggle getting uder the bed to clean it properly and the bed was too heavy for me to move on my own because nick is at work! sooo gross! also i was quite looking forward to watching new 90210 and gossip girl today but it turns out they havent been on tv this week  so that is a little annoying! so i shall have to find something else to watch!

  	i placed another order for some yankee candles last night! which is really bad of me but i really love the smells! i ordered about 10 but i'm most excited about getting a bigger version of Christmas cookie! it's smell of the month so it had about 33% off the retail price! yay!!

  	i hope everybody is having a great day!


----------



## kittykit (Nov 23, 2010)

^^ Yeah, Sandy the little Yorkie  I've been cleaning puke and poo since the morning. Cooked him some porridge but he refused to eat - I know he wants his chicken but the vet said, no solid food! 

  	I hope you have a great day off... I love working from home because in between replying to emails and waiting for the next conference call, I can do the laundry, do some cleaning...


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 23, 2010)

kittykit said:


> ^^ Yeah, Sandy the little Yorkie  I've been cleaning puke and poo since the morning. Cooked him some porridge but he refused to eat - I know he wants his chicken but the vet said, no solid food!
> 
> I hope you have a great day off... I love working from home because in between replying to emails and waiting for the next conference call, I can do the laundry, do some cleaning...



 	well i'm right there with ya on the puke front! i think annie has hair balsl because she's been vomiting on and off all day  grimey! i hope Sandy gets better soon :hug:


----------



## Nzsallyb (Nov 23, 2010)

Hello everyone!

  	very sad day in NZ today, it has just been announced as breaking news that the miners stuck in the Pike River mine on the west coast of the south island of NZ has just had another explosion in the mine, and they have said that there is no chance of anyone surviving the second blast. 29 men were in there, one was only 17. a very sad day today


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 24, 2010)

Nzsallyb said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> very sad day in NZ today, it has just been announced as breaking news that the miners stuck in the Pike River mine on the west coast of the south island of NZ has just had another explosion in the mine, and they have said that there is no chance of anyone surviving the second blast. 29 men were in there, one was only 17. a very sad day today


	yes io have just been listening to it on the news. it is tragic  and i cant believe one was only 17... his family must be devistated


----------



## nunu (Nov 24, 2010)

So sorry to hear that Sally


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 24, 2010)

Nzsallyb said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> very sad day in NZ today, it has just been announced as breaking news that the miners stuck in the Pike River mine on the west coast of the south island of NZ has just had another explosion in the mine, and they have said that there is no chance of anyone surviving the second blast. 29 men were in there, one was only 17. a very sad day today


  	Awful news  Have there been more than one mine accident recently--I mean with a different mine altogether or has all the news I've heard just been about this one mine? I can't imagine how awful it would be to be trapped like that.


----------



## vintageroses (Nov 24, 2010)

Nzsallyb said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> very sad day in NZ today, it has just been announced as breaking news that the miners stuck in the Pike River mine on the west coast of the south island of NZ has just had another explosion in the mine, and they have said that there is no chance of anyone surviving the second blast. 29 men were in there, one was only 17. a very sad day today


	Sorry to hear 

  	I've been so busy! Haven't been around here for long! Been so busy with work! Had an event, was sick & did a root canal! haha had a really big week! So glad it's Thursday tomorrow!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 24, 2010)

Nzsallyb said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> very sad day in NZ today, it has just been announced as breaking news that the miners stuck in the Pike River mine on the west coast of the south island of NZ has just had another explosion in the mine, and they have said that there is no chance of anyone surviving the second blast. 29 men were in there, one was only 17. a very sad day today
> 
> Awful news  Have there been more than one mine accident recently--I mean with a different mine altogether or has all the news I've heard just been about this one mine? I can't imagine how awful it would be to be trapped like that.


	yes Aster and her 'racoon eyes' made me laugh too! bless her! it was such a good episode! and i love julia styles anyways so i was happy she was in the cast - but i really like her character


----------



## PeachTwist (Nov 24, 2010)

Hey ladies,

  	Been AWOL for a while.  Been tired and grumpy and frustrated and worrying and ughhhh.

  	Mom is still really unwell.  She had her scan yesterday, they said she has two fibroids, one on the front and one on the back.  Was just an external and internal ultrasound but apparently it can't tell if it's definitely prolapsed unless they get in there and look, they can just go off of what the doctor "feels" while pressing around.  So now she has to make another appt with our GP to see what the next stage is.  My Mom has gotten herself onto a forum for women who are going through similar things.  Turns out there is one lady on there who went to her doctor about this last December and only JUST had her hysterectomy this month.  That's an 11 month wait!  Apparently though, all of these women are still able to go to work and function relatively normal from day-to-day while waiting.  My mom can't.  She hasn't been at work for weeks, still hurts her to get out of bed and what not.  Getting really fed up of this - the doctors better do something soon or I'm gonna flip.

  	We're hoping to get a loan through this week or next.  We desperately need some financial help for Christmas and just general things needed for the house.  (A fridge - yep, we don't have one at the moment, a new dining table so we could actually eat Christmas dinner together, car insurance, car repairs and presents.)  I wish it were just possible to wake up and everything be fine all at once.

  	On top of that my "best friend" and I aren't talking.  We haven't spoken since Saturday.  I'm utterly annoyed with her and her behaviour and I feel like it shouldn't be me who has to apologise for yelling at her for her actions which upset me, etc. 

  	I feel like everything just sucks all at once.  I mean seriously, at what point do I get a break?  I'm so tired and not sleeping well at all.  Complete mental exhaustion from worrying and thinking etc.

  	I'm *hoping* to treat myself to 7 polishes from the China Glaze "Tis The Season" collection.  I don't have many polishes and I'm loving some of the colours.  (Sugar Plums, Mommy Kissing Santa, Jolly Holly, Peach On Earth, Little Drummer Boy, Cheers To You and Midnight Kiss)  I don't really have any colours like these at all so it'll be nice to add to my very, very small (6 or so?) polish collection.  I think it'll be about £22 shipped from the US, which isn't bad.  Just need the money for it.  ;/

  	I hope all of you are doing well, I'm sorry I haven't been commenting individually on each and every one of your situations.  So from what I can remember...

  	Sally - sorry to hear about the mine explosion, that's awful.  My thoughts are with their families.
  	Lou - I hope your kitty gets better and yay for netbook!
  	kittykit - Also, I hope Sandy gets better.
  	MJ - Let me know how HP is. I need to watch all of the movies - I best get to downloading.
  	Susanne - Enjoy the sauna when you go!
  	MissQQ - I'm sorry about the building, that must be annoying.  Any consolation and I've been hearing trains outside at night (albeit me not knowing where the tracks are near my house!)

  	Did I miss anyone/anything?


----------



## Nzsallyb (Nov 24, 2010)

Nzsallyb said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> very sad day in NZ today, it has just been announced as breaking news that the miners stuck in the Pike River mine on the west coast of the south island of NZ has just had another explosion in the mine, and they have said that there is no chance of anyone surviving the second blast. 29 men were in there, one was only 17. a very sad day today
> 
> Awful news  Have there been more than one mine accident recently--I mean with a different mine altogether or has all the news I've heard just been about this one mine? I can't imagine how awful it would be to be trapped like that.


	it was the same mine, but there was two explosions, the nation is in shock its quite hard to believe, this is the biggest disaster involving deaths since the Mt Erebus plane crash at antartica in the 1970's. 

  	hello peach!! my thoughts are with you, i hope everything works out for your mum. is there anyway of going to a private practise to speed things up?


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 25, 2010)

Peach i'm sorry that things havent been going so well for you at the moment. i guess the money issue in't helped by the fact your mum hasn't been able to go to work because she is so unwell  does she get any sick pay at all? and i hope that the dr's hurry up and that she is not left waiting 11 months like other women for the op - not good at all  and i['m sorry you're having issues with your best friend. what has she done and is she showing any signs of regret about her actions?


----------



## kittykit (Nov 25, 2010)

Peach, I hope things will go well for you soon. **hugs**

  	NZsallyb, saw the news... that's really sad 

  	Am finally back to the office today. Sandy's getting better after 3 injection and he's still on diet.

  	It's freezing cold today... winter's here!


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 25, 2010)

^^ Glad that Sandy is better now. 

  	peach, my thoughts are with you and your mum. I hope she can get the appropriate treatment soon. 

  	Thanks ladies, the builders were quiet yesterday and today. I think perhaps the work is almost done as I see that the ground is almost flat now. The tractors are still parked there though. I had Wednesday off (paid leave) and thankfully they weren't doing any works or making any noise so I got some rest. This week is stressful for me and I have to work in the morning on Saturday too. I hope to get my Starbucks dark cherry mocha after that, and also check out Tweezermann. It finally launched at two locations here. I always hear nice things about this tweezer so I want to try it.

  	There are a number of movies opening this December that I really like to watch, like Rapunzel, Narnia and more.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm sorry about your mom, Peach. You guys are in my thoughts also.

  	I'm going to my sister's today for thanksgiving dinner--it's the first year in a long time that my mom didn't make dinner. She's so glad to have a break. It will just be a small group.. My sister, her husband, my mom, my bf and I. My dad has decided to opt out of thanksgiving this year because he doesn't want to go out. Good grief.


----------



## PeachTwist (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks for the support ladies.  It's nice to know I can come somewhere and rant about my problems and people actually listen (or read in this case) and care.

  	Lou - My Mom does get sick pay but unfortunately all that covers is our rent.  That's it, we pretty much have nothing left over afterwards.  I really hope this loan comes through.

  	As for my best friend, heh.  We went out on Saturday night and she said some guy that she's "known for years" and has been a "do we don't we" kinda situation was coming out etc.  Yet she has never in a couple of years knowing her ever mentioned this guy.  So he can't be all that great.  I'd be more inclined to have believed her - if she didn't say the same thing about every single guy she ever mentions.  So that was fine - I didn't mind him joining us.  He brought along his friend who was absolutely frigging trashed out of his face and kept making an idiot/spectacle of himself.  Now, maybe some people find that stuff amusing -  but personally I don't.  I find it ridiculous.  Anyway so throughout the whole night she was sitting with this guy she's known and talking to him and laughing at his idiotic friend while I had to sit there completely ignored.  Which shse *always* does when there's a "potential" guy around - or as she calls them, "victims". 

  	Anyway so during this time, I'm fed up of sitting there, staring at my phone waiting for ANYONE to text me to give me something to do and I think she noticed and said, "don't worry, they're leaving soon."  So I think okay, while I'm being ignored and waiting for them to leave, I'll go have a cigarette.  Might as well be ignored having one rather than sitting inside looking around like a lost puppy.  Of course, I chose the worst place to sit.  All of a sudden some guy jumped up on the table, which made it shake and several drinks fell off the table and all over me.  Then him and rougly 9 other guys decide to be pissed off with one another and start fighting, naturally I'm in the way so I got a really hard punch to the back and decided forget it, I'm going back inside.

  	I got back to the table and my chair is all of a sudden taken up and there are 2 other people around as well.  No where for me to sit - so I stood there for a moment thinking one of them would notice and say something - nope.  So I went to the table next to it to sit on my own and wait.  While waiting though, some really drunk guy decides it'll be fun to pick a chair up and move it even though he can't hold it properly due to all of the alcohol he's consumed, so the chair leg wacked me in the back of the head.  At which point I'm so damn annoyed I said fuck this.  I got up, told her I was leaving and walked out.  She followed me outside (much to my surprise) and when asked what was wrong, I exploded.  Telling her I'm so fed up of being ignored any time a guy pays her the smallest amount of attention.  That I've had drinks spilled on me, a punch to my back and a chair to my head.  What does she say?  "You can't bitch, you've done it before too."  Which yes, I have *accidentally* ignored her, but she's brought it up to me and I've always corrected it and made sure to include her more.  I kind of figured when she noticed I was bored and said they were leaving she'd do the same - but no, she didn't.  I also said that she had told me they were leaving and they still haven't and that I can't be bothered wasting my time here to be ignored.  She'd said something in reply, I don't remember what and I told her to fuck off.

  	We'd sent a few texts that night, both bitchy.  She tried to tell me that she "NEVER" leaves me out or ignores me.  But isn't that what I JUST said she'd done all night? and also what she frequently does?  It's almost like she's trying to justify being like that to me.  Sorry, no.  I don't think so.  Maybe I shouldn't have yelled at her or told her to fuck off, but when this happens on a regular basis there is only so much one person can take.

  	I haven't heard anything from her - I don't usually during the week anyway.  She usually only contacts me when it's about going out for drinks, great friend!

  	In any case, I will apologise after I've received one from her.  I feel like I had absolutely every right to be annoyed.  If she doesn't apologise - then to be honest, I'm at the point where I really just do not care.



  	Happy Thanksgiving to you, MJ.  Sorry to hear about your Dad, 'tis a bit silly!  Lol.

  	Also Happy Thanksgiving to anyone else celebrating it today.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 25, 2010)

wow i'm sorry peach  that sounds like the night our from yhell. i'm not a fan of drunken people acting like morons either. some of my friends think it's funny but really it's just stupid and can be dangerous. i think you were right to tell her what you thought of her. and to be honest if she's only the sort of person that wants to hnag out with your when she is drinking then perhaps she's not even worth it at all.

  	work was kinda manic today. but my hairdresser gave me a lovely gift of the matrix shampoo and conditioner that i use, revlon conditioner and also some argon oil! so sweet! it was a thank you gift for me sorting her boyfriend out with a 3d demo disc that has some film clips on it. it was free for me so i said i wouildnt take money off her and then she did that! a lovely gift indeed! then my order of yankee candles arrived which made me happy... is it sad that material things make me happy??


----------



## banana1234 (Nov 25, 2010)

PeachTwist said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Been AWOL for a while.  Been tired and grumpy and frustrated and worrying and ughhhh.
> 
> ...


	do you want to talk about any of it? a problem shared is often a problem solved?!


----------



## kittykit (Nov 26, 2010)

Peach, sorry to hear that. I used to have stupid friends back in uni days who I were not proud of. When stupid friends were drunk, they did stupid things... they then became 'someone I used to know' instead of 'my friends'. 



LMD84 said:


> wow i'm sorry peach  that sounds like the night our from yhell. i'm not a fan of drunken people acting like morons either. some of my friends think it's funny but really it's just stupid and can be dangerous. i think you were right to tell her what you thought of her. and to be honest if she's only the sort of person that wants to hnag out with your when she is drinking then perhaps she's not even worth it at all.
> 
> work was kinda manic today. but my hairdresser gave me a lovely gift of the matrix shampoo and conditioner that i use, revlon conditioner and also some argon oil! so sweet! it was a thank you gift for me sorting her boyfriend out with a 3d demo disc that has some film clips on it. it was free for me so i said i wouildnt take money off her and then she did that! a lovely gift indeed! then my order of yankee candles arrived which made me happy... is it sad that material things make me happy??


	That's so sweet of your hairdresser! I'm going to have my hair cut after work today  When my hair is an inch below my jawline, I have to have it cut.

  	No, it's not sad that material things make you happy *lol* They always make me happy too.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 26, 2010)

LMD84 said:


> That's so sweet of your hairdresser! I'm going to have my hair cut after work today  When my hair is an inch below my jawline, I have to have it cut.
> No, it's not sad that material things make you happy *lol* They always make me happy too.



 	well i hope you have a good haircut! my next hair appointment isn't until the 16th december because i wanted it to look fresh for christmas! 

  	my day is going very slow, i've had my lunch and popped into town however the shops were so busy i came back to work instead! i shall be doing my xmas shopping online now!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 26, 2010)

Weekend is here! Have a good weekend, bimbos!

  	Lou, is the 3D sony tv you are getting NX710 or 810? Previously you recommended and I wanted NX700 I think. I have forgotten which was the model I wanted. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I'm thinking of going tv shopping again. I must be one of the annoying customers who go to the shop and ask but not buy.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 26, 2010)

Miss QQ said:


> Weekend is here! Have a good weekend, bimbos!
> 
> Lou, is the 3D sony tv you are getting NX710 or 810? Previously you recommended and I wanted NX700 I think. I have forgotten which was the model I wanted.
> 
> ...


	yes have a good weekend everybody!

  	the tv we are getting is the nx713 which is the 3d version of the nx703 which is a fabulous tv set! the 803/813 versions have better motionflow as they are 200hz - this means it is a smoother pictures for watching sports. bjut the difference between 100hz and 200hz is very slim to be honest. and dont feel bad for going in and asking! everybody needs to do research before you spend alot of money! some of our customers come in multiple times looking and asking questions!


----------



## kittykit (Nov 26, 2010)

It's finally snowing here!!  Today's been great. Love my haircut (I'm always a bob cut girl, boring eh?), had a great dinner with hubby, bought some Swarovski pendant beads and bails, made 2 new pendants... now sipping a cup of hot tea, Sandy next to me and 'we are' ready to start studying at 11:53PM!

  	I hope it will snow more tomorrow! Have a great weekend, everyone


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 26, 2010)

Glad you like your haircut kittykit-- a bob can be such a cute look.

  	Peach, I'm sorry about your friend and that you're having such a rough time in general  I am having some friend problems as well right now but I think we're both to blame in my case.

  	I'm proud of myself because I finally caught up to where I should be with my novel. I wrote a lot today. The boyfriend is spending the night but he's been so cool about giving me quiet time to write. Four more days to go until the end! I've decided to put off Harry Potter until I'm done with this project so I can hopefully get more excited for it and treat it as a kind of reward for completing what I started on time.


----------



## PeachTwist (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks for all the support ladies.

  	We're still not talking and I'm fine with that.  

  	I went to the local shelter today to look about adopting a kitten.  I know I'm not ridiculously financially stable but I can afford to look after a cat and I feel like it'd be a nice present to one of them to have a home for Christmas (not to mention for myself!)  So I'm going back Sunday with the hopes of adopting one.  I've found 3 that I'm interested in so I'll just need to narrow it down to 1, but one of them is specifically in my mind so I'm going to look into that one first so long as he's still there.  

  	I want a loving/cuddly one.  So it'll sit with me and cuddle/play while I'm watching tv or on the laptop.  But not really hyper so I'll hear things falling off of shelves or something during the day/night.

  	Picked out a name, MJ helped me confirm it was a cute one over Twitter!  His/her name will be Neko.  According to Google translate that means "Cat" in Japanese.  Which makes it cute, not generic and unisex.  Haha.  Yay!

  	Slightly annoyed at the moment though (it's 3am) and I have an appointment to get my eyes tested at 1:20pm.  I fell asleep earlier and woke up and am unable to get back to sleep.  I'm sure it won't make too much of a difference but I'd rather they were rested than strained/exhausted during testing.  Surely it shouldn't affect the result?  My eyes are a little blurry when I first get up so that's one of my main concerns.  *Shrug* !  I'm sure I'll be fine, lol.

  	It's starting to snow here too - YAY!  

  	MJ - I think the reward system is a good idea personally.


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 26, 2010)

LMD84 said:


> yes have a good weekend everybody!
> 
> the tv we are getting is the nx713 which is the 3d version of the nx703 which is a fabulous tv set! the 803/813 versions have better motionflow as they are 200hz - this means it is a smoother pictures for watching sports. bjut the difference between 100hz and 200hz is very slim to be honest. and dont feel bad for going in and asking! everybody needs to do research before you spend alot of money! some of our customers come in multiple times looking and asking questions!


  	I don't want a 3d tv so I will stick with nx700 or maybe if there is a newer model I'll buy it. Yes Sony tvs are expensive. I'm wondering if I should buy Samsung instead but I prefer the sound quality of Sony.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 27, 2010)

yeah the sound quality is much better on the sony ones. i also prefer the picture quality. if you compare a sony and samsung next to each other the samsung colours are amazing bright and vivid, however the sony colours look more true to life which i prefer. also something to bear in mind is that samsungs have quite a high failure rate so it's safe to say the sony would last longer. if you dont fancy the sony do check out panasonic because they have really good tv's too 

  	there is lots of snow here today! not cool!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 27, 2010)

I love snow when I don't have to go out in it. We haven't gotten our first snowfall here yet. I can definitely wait.


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 27, 2010)

I like Sony tvs! It's the price I don't like. I didn't look at any of them today as planned because starting 1st December, Sony will be having sale so I will shop for the tv next weekend. 

  	Sorry about the cold weather. Hope you manage to keep warm! There's no snow here ever but only rain. And like MJ I like rain when I'm not outside. I would like to play with snow since I've never seen it. 

  	I bought my first tweezerman tweezer today! The brand finally arrived in my country last week and I can buy it at two department stores. It is very pricey though! I hope I like it and it works for me.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 27, 2010)

Hello Bimbos!

  	I am enjoying my free Saturday today. Work for school has to wait until tomorrow....

  	I was at the hair dresser this morning and got new highlights. Then I went to town by bike and visited our Christmas market.
  	(It is so cold here! We had the first snow yesterday. But I want to stay healthy.)

  	And I found out: They are selling OPI and Essie now in my town! Woot! (Maybe we will get a Starbucks as well one day?) I didn't get a nail polish - I am waiting to see the Essie winter collection - but I checked out the OPI shades for my Dell laptop.

  	Have a great weekend you all!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 27, 2010)

Susanne said:


> Hello Bimbos!
> 
> I am enjoying my free Saturday today. Work for school has to wait until tomorrow....
> 
> ...


	yay for new highlights!  and that is great that you now have a opi and essie stockist in your town! that is awesome news! and i hope that you get a starbucks one day too!


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 28, 2010)

Great that you have OPI and essie now, Susanne! Starbucks should open there!

  	Is Nicole by OPI good? I just found out that it is recently available at my local drugstore. It is not cheap, only a few bucks cheaper than OPI here, which is much more expensive than in the US. 

  	I use tweezerman today to pluck my eyebrows and it is fabulous! It is so much better than my old tweezers. It does not tug. Makes removing my stray hairs so easy and almost painless. Lou, I think you will like it. Pricey, but worth it! I was getting frustrated with my old tweezers and so tweezerman came here at the right time! I wanted to buy it when I first heard of it years ago but too bad it wasn't available.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 28, 2010)

almost pianless!! yes i need one then! the tweezers i use right now cost me only £1 at a super market and they are horrid! pull alot, hurt and just generally not as pointed as i'd like. i get paid on tuesday so i shall see what i buy because i'm only buying one mac lipstick for myself next month. i can afford some good tweezers. and is it true that they sharpen them for free for you after time?


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 28, 2010)

Susanne said:


> Hello Bimbos!
> 
> I am enjoying my free Saturday today. Work for school has to wait until tomorrow....
> 
> ...


  	That sounds like such a lovely Saturday. Yay for the nail polishes! I just found some Zoya near me and I was pretty excited about that.


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 28, 2010)

^^ Zoyas are so beautiful! I would be very excited too. I hope they are available here soon.


LMD84 said:


> almost pianless!! yes i need one then! the tweezers i use right now cost me only £1 at a super market and they are horrid! pull alot, hurt and just generally not as pointed as i'd like. i get paid on tuesday so i shall see what i buy because i'm only buying one mac lipstick for myself next month. i can afford some good tweezers. and is it true that they sharpen them for free for you after time?


	Yes, there is a notice at the tweezerman stand that says we can put our tweezers in a bubbled envelop and send it to an address (I think Germany) and they will sharpen them for free. We pay for the stamp ourselves. What lipstick are you getting? I haven't been following mac but I hope next year there is a nice collection like Heatherette/GMLOL/Hello Kitty and then I will spend my money on mac again.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 28, 2010)

Tweerzerman is great, but really expensive here. I will get a pink one in New York I guess.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 28, 2010)

Susanne said:


> Tweerzerman is great, but really expensive here. I will get a pink one in New York I guess.


	yes i bet they are cheapest in the states!


----------



## nunu (Nov 28, 2010)

Peach i really hope things get better for you :hug:


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 28, 2010)

Susanne said:


> Tweerzerman is great, but really expensive here. I will get a pink one in New York I guess.


	I bought the plain black one because there is a green one and a zebra print one which costs $8 more than the plain black one! I really want a pink one but we only have it in mini.

  	It's Monday again. Hope everyone has a good week ahead! Getting busy for Christmas?

  	I'm going to have a stressful work week again. And on Saturday I have made a dental appointment to polish my teeth, so I can make use of my annual dental benefit.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 29, 2010)

hey guys! i hope everybody had a great weekend. i cant wait for my day off tommorow! i really need it! i shall be staying home though, cleaning and waiting for my netbook to arrive! yay!


----------



## kittykit (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi ladies! I hope everyone is having a great Monday. I overslept this morning and was late to work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	We've so much snow here over the weekend! It's still snowing heavily outside. It's so beautiful but so cold outside. I hope the snow will stay a little longer this time.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 29, 2010)

LMD84 said:


> hey guys! i hope everybody had a great weekend. i cant wait for my day off tommorow! i really need it! i shall be staying home though, cleaning and waiting for my netbook to arrive! yay!


  	Yay for your new Netbook! And enjoy your day off!

  	Last night, I finished my novel for NaNoWriMo! I wasn't planning on getting to the end until maybe later today but the words just kept coming last night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## vintageroses (Nov 29, 2010)

YAY JEN~  I'm excited to read it!


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 29, 2010)

This is so exciting, getting your netbook, Lou. Have fun!

  	Congrats, MJ on finishing the novel!

  	Yesterday, the news reported about the heavy snow in Europe! It showed images of the UK streets covered in snow. It looks so beautiful though!

  	The plain black tweezerman cost me S$34! The coloured/prints one costs $42!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 29, 2010)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
 		 			We've so much snow here over the weekend! It's still snowing heavily outside. It's so beautiful but so cold outside. I hope the snow will stay a little longer this time. 





	Yes, lots of new snow here today! I will go to sauna tonight. It is way too cold outside for me!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 29, 2010)

Miss QQ said:


> The plain black tweezerman cost me S$34! The coloured/prints one costs $42!


  	Wow, that's one expensive set of tweezers! They are just under $20 here... I know I didn't pay any more than that anyway.


----------



## PeachTwist (Nov 29, 2010)

Everyone, meet Neko.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 29, 2010)

what a stunning kitty! i'm in love!


----------



## banana1234 (Nov 29, 2010)

yay! you got a kitty!  im sure you will provide a wonderful home for this lucky kitty!


----------



## kittykit (Nov 29, 2010)

Tweezerman is expensive here too. The coloured/with prints are around 24EUR here.

  	It's still snowing outside. I fell down on the street today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Luckily I've my bag on my right shoulder, so I'm not that 'badly injured'. I fell to the side and my right leg hit the ground first. My left one hurts too. I got up and started laughing cuz I've never fallen down on street before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Luckily there were only hubby and I on our street.

  	I hope your enjoyed the sauna, Susanne! I miss sauna so much.  

  	Neko is so cute!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 29, 2010)

the tweezerman is from £17-£22 in the uk depending on what colour you get! i cant believe how cheap it is in the states in comparrison! i guess i should be used to that though!  and i'm sorry you feel in the street! i hope your shoulder feels better soon, i guess you will just be sore for a few days. sadly it has been snowing all night here and also starting to snow again this morning. i'm not impressed. at least i can stay home though and not go out in it!


----------



## nunu (Nov 30, 2010)

Neko is SO cute!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 30, 2010)

Neko is a beauty! 

  	kittykit I hope the pain goes away quickly. Sometimes the bruises take a while to show up. I feel silly when I fall in the streets too, which has happened before.

  	Hearing that it has started snowing at your places helps to convince me that winter is here and Christmas is just round the corner. I don't feel much of the festive mood this year, sadly. I hope I start feeling it soon because I like Christmas. Maybe this will help.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 30, 2010)

Oh, Neko is so cute!!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 1, 2010)

well getting to work was a nightmare today! had to walk two miles in knee deep snow. bugger knows why when nobody will be out shopping today!


----------



## kittykit (Dec 1, 2010)

That sucks, Lou! We're expecting more snow today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	24hours after the fall on Monday evening, my body started to feel the soreness on my shoulders, neck and legs. That's why I called in sick today. I woke up with a sharp pain on my neck this morning, luckily it's gone now. If it gets worse, I'll have to go to see the doctor. I hope there's nothing serious because I've the certification exam on Saturday and we're going to ski in the alps next Thursday!


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 1, 2010)

^^ Hope you are well! You should see a doctor if there's pain or dizzyness.

  	Lou, sorry to hear you have to walk in such deep snow. I've walked in knee-deep water before due to flash flood.

  	It's Wednesday night so I'm halfway through my work week!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 1, 2010)

Miss QQ said:


> ^^ Hope you are well! You should see a doctor if there's pain or dizzyness.
> 
> Lou, sorry to hear you have to walk in such deep snow. I've walked in knee-deep water before due to flash flood.
> 
> It's Wednesday night so I'm halfway through my work week!


	woah! knee deep in water sounds worse than the snow! how freaky!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 1, 2010)

They are playing Last Christmas by Wham in the radio right now.... First time I hear it this year.

  	This reminds me I still haven't got one present yet!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 2, 2010)

Susanne said:


> They are playing Last Christmas by Wham in the radio right now.... First time I hear it this year.
> 
> This reminds me I still haven't got one present yet!



 	lol! i have bought a few gifts for people! but not as many as i should have really!  and i love that song!


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 2, 2010)

I like that song too! I have not bought any presents yet too but I'm planning to start this Saturday. Buying presents will get me in the mood!


----------



## PeachTwist (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks ladies!

  	Love my Neko. 

  	Ughh - Christmas.  It's cancelled.  I'm not doing it this year, lol.  Damn it all.

  	I know my Mom is in a lot of pain atm - but I am so sick and tired of being the one she bitches at and takes it out on.  It's not fair at all.  Why she can't take it out on my StepDad, I'll never know.

  	In any case.  She's spoken to her doctor.  She isn't getting a hysterectomy.  It's not "serious" enough.  All she gets is some kind of coil put in to stop her periods and deal with the rest of it.  That's bullshit and completely unaccpetable so I've made an appt for Jan. 6th with the best doctor in the office.  (yep, that long of a wait.) to try and get him to give her the go-ahead for surgery.  She may not be able to deal with the pain - but I can't deal with all this god damned bitching.

  	I think it's gonna be an early night.  I've been really sick myself this week throwing up and what not and I'm still not feeling great.  I just wanna cry and sleep to be honest.  I'm getting way too depressed.


----------



## banana1234 (Dec 2, 2010)

peach twist 

  	hope you feel better and your mum feels better soon x


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 3, 2010)

PeachTwist said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> Love my Neko.
> 
> ...


	Peach i'm sorry about what is going on. it's just extra stress that you dont need really and i guess that is what is making you sick (same happened to me a couple of weeks ago). and dont worry about Christmas - it's about being with people you love anyways - not how much money you spend on each other or how much money you spend on food and decorations.


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 3, 2010)

peachtwist, I hope when your mum sees the doctor in January, it all goes smoothly and the surgery takes place soon. You get well soon too. I've been in this type of health scare and uncertainty before, and seeing lots of different doctors. It is really exhausting, mentally, physically and financially.

  	Finally it is the weekend! It's shopping time for me! Starbucks has special Christmas food, which include a gingerbread cookie and chocolate coffee log, which I want to try!

  	Have a good weekend, ladies.


----------



## PeachTwist (Dec 3, 2010)

Aw thank you all so much.

  	I really appreciate all of the support I get from you ladies.  It helps more than you know.

  	I broke down last night.  Just started crying because I just couldn't cope.  Mom and I talked and I'm trying to remain positive about the situation.  We're still trying to get a loan (ugh!)

  	I just can't believe her doctor.  She's supposed to be the best in that office in this field and she didn't even read my Moms doctors notes.  This Marina Coil isn't at all suited for her.  She even asked what form of birth control my mother uses - my mother had her tubes tied at least a decade ago.  Which she told her at the first appointment!  My Mom looked up all the info on it and apparently a lot of the side effects of this coil are everything my mother already has AND it can make periods even heavier before possibly making them lighter - what the frig is that about?!  She's decided she's point blank refusing to get it put in.  Not that I blame her at all.  The hysterectomy forum she's on - I believe she spoke to someone rather high up and they said they'd put her in touch with a specialist.  She's said that even if she has to travel to a different hospital to have things done she will.  Absolutely ridiculous.  God, I just wanna go in there and smack the doctor.  I swear sometimes they just really don't care.  We'd go private but we can't afford it and most private places won't take on someone with an existing condition anyway.  Blah!

  	I hope you're all doing well.  I'm sorry every post lately has been me ranting - It's so selfish of me.  I'd start a blog or something to rant into but I don't think I'd use it.  I've tried before and I just.. stopped.  Kinda felt like I wasn't talking to anyone and therefore making it moot.  Although writing about it helps, I guess it feels better knowing other people are reading it and replying/care etc.

  	Although I'm not much into the holiday spirit, are you guys?

  	It's been snowing like crazy here.  Constantly!  My city never gets snow and for the past 2 years it's snowed non-stop.  My little brothers are off school due to it - which I wouldn't mind but they break up for Christmas on the 17th of Dec.  Also, their school has been knocked down/built back up into an "Academy" and they make the formal switch to the new school in January so they'll be off for a MONTH.  A MONTH for Christmas holiday time which just makes snow days worse as they're home longer and arguing longer, lol.  Bahhh.  I swear, 2011 better be a better year or I'm gonna write a formal complaint to someone, lol.

  	Is it snowing where you guys are?  Disruption in schools/work etc?


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm sorry, Peach. I don't know what else to say but I'm sorry... It's really awful that you have all this added stress during the holidays.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	No snow here yet... Coupla flurries the other day but nothing to speak of. Right now it's really pretty and sunny out. Pretty cold though.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 3, 2010)

Peach i'm pleased she will refuse the coil. the dr's dont seem to have a bloody clue!!

  	I have been having a nightmare over the netbook! It was menat to be delievered on tuesday but it never came.  Then on wednesday -4 days after i ordered- i got an email from hp saying it was discontinued and they had no stock so my order was cancelled! wtf?! why was it still on the site? and the best bit is that they havent refunded my money yet so cant even get another one yet!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 3, 2010)

Peach, I hope there will be better days for you and your mom soon!

  	Enjoy the weekend, you all!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 4, 2010)

yes i hope everybody has a great weekend! i actually have sunday off! woo hoo! so i get to go to see harry potter and go to nandos for a meal! yay!


----------



## PeachTwist (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks ladies

  	You're right, Lou.  They don't have a clue.  Yay for Sunday off!  Sorry to hear about your netbook though - that's ridiculous!  I hate it when companies do that.  I tried to order MAC Syrup lipstick once and turns out they d/c'd it.  If it's d/c'd, remove it from the website damnit. Stop confusing customers, people! lol

  	I'm trying to remain slightly positive.  It's hard but I'm trying.  I'm going to Homebase soon to get some paint samples so we can try and paint the house before Christmas.  White walls doesn't feel like "home".  We've thought of "Duck Egg" for the living room as it matches the carpet somewhat and as we rent we can't change it.  I think it's called "Dusky Plum" or something we've chosen for the dining room - realllllly pretty.

  	Neko seems to be adjusting well.  We were going to sleep last night and he started coughing/sneezing - I couldn't tell which as he's so young they sound so similar, but he couldn't stop.  I was terrified I was going to have to take him to the vet but he seems to be okay now, thankfully.  Was so worried I woke my Mom and asked her if she thought he was okay.  I worry too much lol. (as if you guys can't tell!) haha.

  	I went to the bank today to change my address (it's taken me two months, whoops.) and I've been told it'll take roughly 10 working days for it to take effect which just sucks.  Can't order the thing I wanted online as my billing and shipping address won't match.  Ridiculous!  Gonna e-mail the company and see if they'll allow it to slide.

  	Lots of snow here still and we're due lots more.  I hope you're all having a good weekend.


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 4, 2010)

^^ I got Syrup from B2M a few months back but it was a melted one and slanted. It is my first B2M and I am displeased. 

  	Lou, enjoy your Sunday! Tell us how you find the movie! That was really poor service from the store selling the netbook. Hope they sort it out and refund you quickly. Maybe they can give you some vouchers for their error.

  	I had the starbucks log cake and peppermint mocha frappucino. The log cake was a bit too rich for my liking, but I enjoyed the drink. I also almost bought all the Christmas gifts!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 4, 2010)

I love Saturday evenings at home when it is so cold outside - with some mulled wine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Who else is looking forward to the spring collections? Fashion and makeup?

  	I love to get a yellow carding for spring, some new peeptoes and cool shirts. Sigh.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm looking forward to spring in general. And bright colors! My sister and I were just talking about wanting spring to get here. My boyfriend said "it's not even really winter yet." Ugh.


----------



## Susanne (Dec 4, 2010)

Yes, my mother said: There are still 4 months of winter to come.


  	Awesome..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We got new snow last night BTW.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 5, 2010)

i wish we could skip the next few months of winter! this past week has been enough for me! too much snow, too cold and just generally crap everything!

  	i have just used steamy my favourite teal eyeshadow today! i've not used it in a long while. then me and nick shall be leaving in an hour to go shopping, have food and then potter time! yay!  oh and i bought a different netbook last night! hooray! and it is 100% being delivered on monday to my work which is great. this sounds sad but i'm looking forward to sitting on the sofa or being in bed with a computer! since my laptop has messed up i'm essentially using it as a monitor only so i have to sit at my desk all the time. which is great and all but sometimes i just want to laze around with it!  hee hee!


----------



## nunu (Dec 5, 2010)

Hope everyone is having a great weekend. Lou, enjoy your day out 

  	I am *thinking* of starting a blog to talk about make up, fashion and life. I just can't think of a nice name for it lol. All the good ones are taken hehe.


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 5, 2010)

Great that you are getting your netbook, Lou! 

  	I finally bought the Sony tv, NX710, which is 3D ready too. I didn't want 3D, but the older model NX700, which didn't have 3D, is out of stocks and discontinued. So now I'm paying much more for it. I hope 40 inch isn't too small because that was what I bought. The delivery will be made this Saturday morning. 

  	I look forward to your blog, Nora! Names are hard to think of, have fun thinking!

  	I have made reservations for a buffet dinner with my mum on Christmas Day. The theme of the restaurant for this holiday is Alice in Wonderland and I like it. Looking forward to Christmas!

  	It's just a lot of rain here for me and the weather is cool. The new week is starting again. Hope every one has a good week!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 5, 2010)

Have a great Monday!!

  	It is still snowing here - I will stay at home the Sunday evening watching TV I guess.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 5, 2010)

Susanne said:


> Have a great Monday!!
> 
> It is still snowing here - I will stay at home the Sunday evening watching TV I guess.


	yeah i shall be spending this evening tucked up in bed watching a movie! harry potter was awesome guys! you all need to see it! hee hee! i much prefered it to the last movie!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Dec 5, 2010)

LMD84 said:


> yeah i shall be spending this evening tucked up in bed watching a movie! harry potter was awesome guys! you all need to see it! hee hee! i much prefered it to the last movie!


  	I STILL haven't seen it. Things keep coming up when we make plans to go.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 5, 2010)

i have been reading a blog called xiaxue. now i cant understand why but i feel like i have to keep reading! most of it is literally just pictures of her or doing sponsered posts but i still keep reading! i must have read it for 2 hours on my day off!!!


----------



## nunu (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks ladies 

  	I have a blog now! This is the link to it if you want to check it out

http://thedollymixdiaries.blogspot.com/ 

  	Let me know what you think


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Dec 5, 2010)

^ Cute name! I'm heading over to follow you now


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 5, 2010)

nunu said:


> Thanks ladies
> 
> I have a blog now! This is the link to it if you want to check it out
> 
> ...


	Congrats on your new blog! Now I know you are a mac fan for a long time. I'm sure you will have more ideas on your blog as you move along! Have fun experimenting!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 6, 2010)

yeah she seems a little controversial with what she writes sometimes! but i still cant stop reading!!

  	and i like your blog Nunu!!


----------



## kittykit (Dec 6, 2010)

Hello ladies! How was your weekend? 

  	Hubby and I went to visit the in-laws and we spent a night in Vienna. I've always wanted to visit the Christmas markets there. I'm glad we did go to one of them. It's so crowded and freezing in the evening, we only spent like an hour or so there, had our 'punsch' and Langos and went back to the hotel. I thought I'd be able to do some shopping the next day but I didn't realise the shops are closed on Sundays. 

  	It's snowing again...


----------



## nunu (Dec 6, 2010)

kittykit said:


> Hello ladies! How was your weekend?
> 
> Hubby and I went to visit the in-laws and we spent a night in Vienna. I've always wanted to visit the Christmas markets there. I'm glad we did go to one of them. It's so crowded and freezing in the evening, we only spent like an hour or so there, had our 'punsch' and Langos and went back to the hotel. I thought I'd be able to do some shopping the next day but I didn't realise the shops are closed on Sundays.
> 
> It's snowing again...


 
	I'm glad you got to visit the markets there


----------



## vintageroses (Dec 6, 2010)

hehe I'm so exctied that you guys are starting out with blogs too!  we can all follow each other! hehe <3

  	Like I already told you! I love your christmas idea LMJ


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 6, 2010)

kittykit said:


> Hello ladies! How was your weekend?
> 
> Hubby and I went to visit the in-laws and we spent a night in Vienna. I've always wanted to visit the Christmas markets there. I'm glad we did go to one of them. It's so crowded and freezing in the evening, we only spent like an hour or so there, had our 'punsch' and Langos and went back to the hotel. I thought I'd be able to do some shopping the next day but I didn't realise the shops are closed on Sundays.
> 
> It's snowing again...


	well it soujnds l;ike you had a lovely time even though it was bloody cold for you! sadly the lincoln christmas market got cancelled due to snow - first time in 23 years or something!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Dec 6, 2010)

nice blog nora!

  	lou, its hard to believe about all the snow in the UK, it is so hot in NZ! 

  	peach, how are you getting on?

  	i have some cool new for you all!

  	1. Nars in finally properly in NZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! aaaaaah it is love, but very expensive. now we just need MUFE and i will be complete! nars took me completely away from MAC!

  	2. I got a job, at the hospital in a small city/town called Gisborne, which is on the east coast of the north island of NZ (if anyone here has seen the movie Boy, it is set in the same area that i will be living in). a job is good, but it sucks that its so far away from my bf, he lives in christchurch, which is halfway down the south island of NZ, but i will be planning to move back there before the end of the year (i will always be a south island country girl at heart)


  	hope you ladies are all well! hugs and kisses


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 6, 2010)

Sally i m pleased that you have a job! that is great news! and also that nars has finally come to NZ! although your wallet may not be happy about this! and if it is sunny i need to be booking a plane ticket to stay with you! it was -11 degrees yesterday in temperature! so cold! not sure what it is today because i havent looked yet.

  	i'm kinda pissed because a mac order i placed last week has gone missing! and it was some secret santa stuff that i should have posted monday. and there was a lippie for me in there which is now sold out. so i shal be calling mac to complain. i called the courier last night who were absolutely useless! so i'm rather un-impressed right now!

  	on the good side i am liking my netbook. it is easy to use, well made and also looks quite nice! so yay! oday is my day off work and i shall be doing housework and playing with the cats. i'm not going out in the cold. also yesterday i ordered our Christmas food from a shop called m&s yesterday - it came to £65 which is a little mental seeing as it's just me and nick and that is food for just one or two days! oops!

  	i hope everybody is having a good week!


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 7, 2010)

Congrats on the job, Sally! Hope you settle in well. Great that Nars is available in NZ! I want Nars too!

  	It must be disappointing to have the christmas market cancelled, Lou. I'm sorry that your mac goodies have gone missing. Hope it gets sorted out soon. Do you have to cook the food which you order or is it ready to be eaten? It's a treat once a year so don't feel bad. Glad you are enjoying your netbook!

  	Another stressful work week for me. It is December, shouldn't it be more relaxing?


----------



## PeachTwist (Dec 7, 2010)

Sorry to hear about MAC, Lou.  That's not fair!

  	Congrats on the job Sally!

  	Things are okay.  We're still alive and kicking.  We're hoping to buy a fridge within the next couple of days - it'll be nice to have one again.  We're also hoping to get some paint in now that we've roughly chosen the colours we're going to use.  Mom's still unwell, but that's old news.  Nothing has changed.

  	I finally ordered the nail polishes I wanted.  I needed cheered up.  I ordered from Sally's website as a friend of mine gave me a discount card number type thing, so it takes £2 off of pretty much everything I believe.  I was more willing to pay £3.99 for a polish than £5.99.  Plus they're also doing by 2 get 1 free.  Which was nice.

  	I bought, "Jolly Holly" , "Little Drummer Boy" , "Peach On Earth" , "Cheers To You" , "Midnight Kiss" and "Sugar Plums".  I wanted "Mommy Kissing Santa" but they didn't have it - I'm thoroughly upset, Scrangie's swatches of it look so pretty.  I also bought a new Seche Vite Top Coat and a glass nail file - which didn't get delivered as they were out of stock and I was told they'd ship it as soon as it's back in.  Now the problem is trying to decide which to use first, haha!

  	I'm so tired the past few days.  I haven't been sleeping very much and my neck is cramped due to being awake for so long and holding my head up, haha.  Sleep would be gooood.  It's still snowing a lot.  It's pretty.

  	How are all of your weeks going so far?


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 7, 2010)

PeachTwist said:


> Sorry to hear about MAC, Lou.  That's not fair!
> 
> Congrats on the job Sally!
> 
> ...


	peach that is great you have some of the china glaze polishes! i had no idea they were on 3 for 2 at sallys! sadly i have no spare money to spend on myself right now or else i'd be buying a few for myself! plus i have put them on xmas lists so i dont want to end up buying something somebody has already bought me! i'm sorry you're not sleeping well though  i struggle to fall asleep so that is why me and nick put a film on before bed, that way i end up falling alseep while watching the film. if not, i cant fall asleep because my mind literally doesnt stop working!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 7, 2010)

I hit pan on three products today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	My Select Sheer face powder, my Refined Golden bronzer and my Springsheen blush. Wow, all on one day! Well, I use these a lot though.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Dec 7, 2010)

Congrats on the job, Sally.

  	And yay at the awesome nail polish haul, Peach!

  	Glad you're liking your netbook, Lou!

  	As far as hitting pan goes, I'm getting to the point where I need a new Vex e/s.


----------



## Susanne (Dec 7, 2010)

Attention, Bimbos!

  	Because of private issues I had to deactivate my Facebook account. Please contact me here on Specktra anytime you want!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 8, 2010)

so another day starts and i will spend it calling mac about the lost package... again! i'm getting really angry with it now  if it wasnt mainly gifts in the package i wouldnt mind as much...

  	also i'm at work today and i am hopingt for a stress free day - i dont think that going to happen though! doh! i hope everybody has a good day!


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 8, 2010)

Hope you have a stress-free work day, Lou. I'm sorry to hear that the lost package issue is not settled yet. What a headache!

  	Congrats on hitting the pan on three items, Susanne! I think my mac item that will most probably hit the pan first is femme-fi e/s!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 8, 2010)

Lou, I hope you will get your order soon!!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 8, 2010)

Susanne said:


> Lou, I hope you will get your order soon!!


 
  	thanks sweetie! oh and how many refined golden bronzers have you used now?!  hee hee!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Dec 8, 2010)

when my refined golden runs out, im going to buy nars laguna bronzer. hope the snow is clearing for you guys in europe!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 8, 2010)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
 		 			thanks sweetie! oh and how many refined golden bronzers have you used now?!  hee hee!




	This is the first one I have hit pan on - but there are two others I am using as well (in my purse and in my bathroom)


----------



## vintageroses (Dec 9, 2010)

LMD84 said:


> This is the first one I have hit pan on - but there are two others I am using as well (in my purse and in my bathroom)



 	This is odd, i typed here previously but it didn't show up? :/  Anyway it feels GREAT to hit pan yeah?


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 9, 2010)

LMD84 said:


> This is the first one I have hit pan on - but there are two others I am using as well (in my purse and in my bathroom)


	ah i see!  well congrats on hitting pan! hee hee! 

  	i am using notoriety quad today on my eyes - such pretty colours! it was one of the gifts from my parents for christmas - they got me the following -

  	the quad
  	stacked 1 pigments
  	stacked 2 pigments
  	crest the wave shadow
  	banshee shadow
  	old gold pigment in chubby jar!

  	it was an awesome package to recieve!


----------



## kittykit (Dec 9, 2010)

2 evenings ago, I saw people out with cross-country skis because the snow was so thick and the streets weren't cleaned! Today, it took me longer than 15mins just to reach the office because it's so slippery walking on the ice. We had rain yesterday... unbelievable. I wish I could skate 

  	We're going on a ski trip in the Austrian alps today, will be back on Sunday. Hope you girls have a great weekend!


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 9, 2010)

^^ Enjoy! Sounds like a perfect winter holiday.

  	Lou, what a great mac gift! Especially the pigment in chubby jar! 

  	I just received a call from the Sony store where I bought the tv and they told me there is a price adjustment today. The set I bought went from $3719 to $2499! The SA said they cannot refund me, but will let me buy $1418 worth of other items. Originally there is a free PS3 set but now with the new lower price, I will not be getting the PS3, but that is all right since I already have one (my brother's set) and rarely use it. Lou, do you have any nice Sony products to recommend? I want a dvd player, but it doesn't cost $1418 I believe. The money converts to about $680 pounds.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 9, 2010)

Miss QQ said:


> ^^ Enjoy! Sounds like a perfect winter holiday.
> 
> Lou, what a great mac gift! Especially the pigment in chubby jar!
> 
> I just received a call from the Sony store where I bought the tv and they told me there is a price adjustment today. The set I bought went from $3719 to $2499! The SA said they cannot refund me, but will let me buy $1418 worth of other items. Originally there is a free PS3 set but now with the new lower price, I will not be getting the PS3, but that is all right since I already have one (my brother's set) and rarely use it. Lou, do you have any nice Sony products to recommend? I want a dvd player, but it doesn't cost $1418 I believe. The money converts to about $680 pounds.


	wow that is a huge reduction! congrats! i would suggest getting a blu ray player - the bdps470 model would be good. in the uk it costs £200. you will need a hdmi cable to go with it and they range in price and i would get a middle quality one. Then if you still have spare cash mabe you could get a surround sound speaker kit to go with it? you can get ones with a blu ray player built in actually which would kill two birds with one stone. the bdve370 model is awesome! and the blu ray players play normal dvd's of course!  i hope that helps!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Dec 9, 2010)

Miss QQ said:


> ^^ Enjoy! Sounds like a perfect winter holiday.
> 
> Lou, what a great mac gift! Especially the pigment in chubby jar!
> 
> I just received a call from the Sony store where I bought the tv and they told me there is a price adjustment today. The set I bought went from $3719 to $2499! The SA said they cannot refund me, but will let me buy $1418 worth of other items. Originally there is a free PS3 set but now with the new lower price, I will not be getting the PS3, but that is all right since I already have one (my brother's set) and rarely use it. Lou, do you have any nice Sony products to recommend? I want a dvd player, but it doesn't cost $1418 I believe. The money converts to about $680 pounds.



 	that is really nice that they rang you and offered you that, in NZ it would be tough bikkies, you got the tv when before it was on sale


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 9, 2010)

^^ I thought they are nice too, but of course I wish they would give me the cash back!  I bought it only 5 days before the price reduction. Now if I were to buy a large item I may have to top up some money too.

  	Lou, thanks for your suggestions. Off to do some research.

	It's finally Friday! It's cold here so I'm wishing for some wine.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 10, 2010)

Miss QQ said:


> It's finally Friday! It's cold here so I'm wishing for some wine.


	and yes it is really good that they offered you to spend money on other things. sony and terrible at letting us know what new offers are coming out so the chances are the staff had no clue what was going to happen. at my store if we know something will be reduced within a few days we let the people know so we let them have the item at the cheaper price early. if it happens after they have paid we let the customers either have the money back, or if it's a large amount we let them have other goods with the money like you are getting 

  	i'm going to nick's work party tonight. it's james bond themed but i am just wearing a pencil skirt, pretty top and heels. but i shall wear gold eye make up and gold nail polish - goldeneye and gold finger! get it?! hee hee!


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 10, 2010)

Lou, can we play CDs with the BDP S370 and S470 or are they only Blu Ray disks and DVDs? What about models like BDV IZ1000W, E970W and E370? Is it only DAVV-TZ130 can support CD and DVD and blu ray?


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 10, 2010)

Miss QQ said:


> Lou, can we play CDs with the BDP S370 and S470 or are they only Blu Ray disks and DVDs? What about models like BDV IZ1000W, E970W and E370? Is it only DAVV-TZ130 can support CD and DVD and blu ray?



 	oh all of them will play music cd's  is iz1000 is a lovely kit - really nice looking, great power but quite pricey for what it is. but certaintly the best looking sound kit we do. i think perhaps the e970 is a different model to what we have... we have the 870 which has stand up speakers rather than small ones but ultimately it's the same as the e370


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks!  I really like to get one, they are very useful and look sleek in the photos. My brother wants a notebook though, so perhaps I will top up more money or purchase my blu ray player later on. Tomorrow I will go down to the store after my tv is delivered.

  	Have a great weekend ladies! How's the Christmas gift shopping coming along? Lou, have you received your lost parcel?

  	I want to go to Sephora to look at the MUFE Rock Forever sets that have arrived today, but I heard that they are all sold out. I like the aqua eyes liner set and I hope I can get my hands on it.


----------



## Susanne (Dec 10, 2010)

Have a great weekend!

  	We will have our teacher's christmas party tonight and tomorrow is the party for my best friend's 30th birthday.

  	So christmas shopping has to wait until next week!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 11, 2010)

Susanne said:


> Have a great weekend!
> 
> We will have our teacher's christmas party tonight and tomorrow is the party for my best friend's 30th birthday.
> 
> So christmas shopping has to wait until next week!


	i hope you have a nice party weekend Susanne!  sounds like fun!

  	i had nick's xmas party last night but it was rather poor to be honest. the food was bad, not many people made it due to the snow and ice. the previous years were much better


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Dec 11, 2010)

I really need to get to Sephora AND Ulta and poke around... It's been too long!

  	I've been kind of on a involuntary no-buy but recently I've gotten some R&R blushes, some new shampoo/conditioner to try, a couple of nail polishes and Sephora monopoly!!!

  	Hope you girls have a great weekend!


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 12, 2010)

Susanne said:


> i hope you have a nice party weekend Susanne!  sounds like fun!
> i had nick's xmas party last night but it was rather poor to be honest. the food was bad, not many people made it due to the snow and ice. the previous years were much better


	How was your two parties, Susanne? Hope you had a blast!

  	Lou, sorry about the poor party. Bad food at parties spoil the atmosphere. Great that you got your lost parcel and sent it out.

  	I love my new tv! I watched the last half an hour of Stardust (I missed all the earlier parts) and it was nice. I haven't watch the movie before but the last part is good, so I will try to watch the full movie. I forgot to try out the 3D until today, when I watched Iron Man. The 3D effect from the tv was very mild since the show (from my local tv station) wasn't in 3D, but it was fun! The 40-inch is good and big enough for my living room and I'm pleased. Luckily I didn't buy the 46-inch. My only complain is that the sound isn't very nice, so I'm thinking if I should get a sound system with the blu ray. I didn't buy the blu ray because my brother picked a notebook. I will now consider if I will buy just a blu ray or blu ray with sound system. 

  	It is also internet enabled! So I watched youtube on the tv. Are the other internet video channels free for viewing too?

  	I also managed to purchase the MUFE Aqua Eyes set. The metal tin box is gorgeous and I like the set, but the pencils are very tiny so it is quite pricey. I have some pics for comparison, but I can't upload them here now at the new Specktra. How do I do that?

  	It is much smaller than the UD mini 24/7 that comes with BoS. The other sets from the Rock For Ever are pretty too. I like the eyeshadow palette too.

  	With mini 24/7 (new & unsharpen)
  	http://i534.photobucket.com/albums/ee345/miss_qq08/IMG_4478.jpg

  	With regular Aqua Eyes but sharpened 2 or 3 times
  	http://i534.photobucket.com/albums/ee345/miss_qq08/IMG_4482.jpg

  	http://i534.photobucket.com/albums/ee345/miss_qq08/IMG_4485.jpg

  	http://i534.photobucket.com/albums/ee345/miss_qq08/IMG_4474.jpg


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 12, 2010)

yay! im pleased you love your tv! it really is an awesome set! but yes i get what you are saying about the speakers. because the tv is so thin the speakers are tiny and can be a little tinny. so yes a surround sound kit could be good for you  we have recently reduced the price of the htas5 kit which doesnt have a blu ray player in but it's from £400 to £200. perhaps it has been reduced in your country too?

  	and thanks for the mufe pics! the pencils are tiny! smaller than i thought but i would still love the kit  how is the pigmentation with the pencils? all good?


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks, I will check out the htas5. 

  	The MUFE pencils are really tiny but they look adorable. I like the design of the box too. I didn't swatch them as I thought they would be like the full sized ones. When I use them I will let you know!

  	Hope everyone is having a good Monday. I couldn't sleep again last night. My Monday blues manifests itself through insomia. 

  	Two more weeks till Christmas!


----------



## kittykit (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm back from the Austrian alps in one piece! My legs hurt, so is my body... but we had so much fun and skied a lot. It's quite depressing to come back to this crappy icy conditions we have here. 

  	I still need to get some Xmas presents, including hubby's. I'm getting him a new GPS this year. He already bought me mine and I've already used them on the weekend *lol*


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 13, 2010)

^^ Welcome back! Have a good rest! Skiing looks so fun, I hope I have the chance to ski one day!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 13, 2010)

kittykit said:


> I'm back from the Austrian alps in one piece! My legs hurt, so is my body... but we had so much fun and skied a lot. It's quite depressing to come back to this crappy icy conditions we have here.
> 
> I still need to get some Xmas presents, including hubby's. I'm getting him a new GPS this year. He already bought me mine and I've already used them on the weekend *lol*


	i'm pleased you had a great time! it sounds like you had lots of fun! i have bought nick some good quality wireless headphones as his main gift this year. but have also bought him lots of books and bits that he wanted. including a candle that he loves the smell of


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Dec 13, 2010)

kittykit said:


> I'm back from the Austrian alps in one piece! My legs hurt, so is my body... but we had so much fun and skied a lot. It's quite depressing to come back to this crappy icy conditions we have here.
> 
> I still need to get some Xmas presents, including hubby's. I'm getting him a new GPS this year. He already bought me mine and I've already used them on the weekend *lol*


	Glad you had a great time.. It's super icy here too. On the way home today my boyfriend and I slid sideways in the lane we were in... Needless to say it was pretty scary. Also, he had fallen asleep (been sick and he hasn't slept in a couple days ) and I woke him up freaking out... It was kind of funny looking back at it now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I went to Ulta today and hauled a little bit.. Including finding Revlon Perplex nail polish! I bought four of them--one for me and three to give away in a blog giveaway. I was so excited to find them I figured I'd get some extras to do that with.

  	I also got several other nail polishes, some eye liners, some new mascara to try... Hope in a Jar (to try for the first time)... It was a pretty decent haul


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 13, 2010)

^^ Enjoy your haul! Is Revlon Perplex hard to find? We don't have it here. Only the perm or common products from Revlon are sold here.




LMD84 said:


> awesome! i look forward to your thoughts on the pencils  and i cant believe it is only 12 days until christmas! crazy! and amazon haven't delivered the gifts i bought a couple of weeks ago. but i think its because royal mail are seriously back logged from when we had lots of snow!


  	 I use the bronze, 10L, today and it is very pigmented. It glides on my eyelids. I have the full sized 18L and it can be quite hard sometimes. Indeed I didn't realise it is 12 more days till Christmas! The gifts you bought for Nick are nice! What smell was the candle you bought? I was sniffing at the Yankee candles two weeks ago and I like a few of them but I couldn't decide on which, so I pass.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 14, 2010)

LMD84 said:


> awesome! i look forward to your thoughts on the pencils  and i cant believe it is only 12 days until christmas! crazy! and amazon haven't delivered the gifts i bought a couple of weeks ago. but i think its because royal mail are seriously back logged from when we had lots of snow!
> 
> I use the bronze, 10L, today and it is very pigmented. It glides on my eyelids. I have the full sized 18L and it can be quite hard sometimes. Indeed I didn't realise it is 12 more days till Christmas! The gifts you bought for Nick are nice! What smell was the candle you bought? I was sniffing at the Yankee candles two weeks ago and I like a few of them but I couldn't decide on which, so I pass.


	we dont have those revlon polishes in the uk either  what is special about them?

  	and i'm pleased that it's pigmented. if a couple are harder i can always warm them in my hands first i guess  and the smell i got for nick was danish butter coookie which is part of the world journy series. my current fave is frosty air which is minty and vanilla however annoyingly it's a usa exclusive and i cant get a large size version in the uk! only the small one! christmas cookie is also amazing smelling!  i've been going yankee crazy recently! hee hee!

  	i hope everybody has a good day. i'm on my day off and i'm getting my highlights done which is nice. it is well needed! then afterwards i shall go to town and do some food shopping and then back home to relax  yay!


----------



## kittykit (Dec 14, 2010)

LMD84 said:


> i hope everybody has a good day. i'm on my day off and i'm getting my highlights done which is nice. it is well needed! then afterwards i shall go to town and do some food shopping and then back home to relax  yay!


  	I just ordered some Yankee candles last week after reading about them. I hope they will arrive this week. I can't wait! 

  	Have a great day everyone.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 14, 2010)

oh which smells did you get?


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 15, 2010)

^^ Yeah, which ones did you get, kittykit?



LMD84 said:


> and i'm pleased that it's pigmented. if a couple are harder i can always warm them in my hands first i guess  and the smell i got for nick was danish butter coookie which is part of the world journy series. my current fave is frosty air which is minty and vanilla however annoyingly it's a usa exclusive and i cant get a large size version in the uk! only the small one! christmas cookie is also amazing smelling!  i've been going yankee crazy recently! hee hee!
> 
> i hope everybody has a good day. i'm on my day off and i'm getting my highlights done which is nice. it is well needed! then afterwards i shall go to town and do some food shopping and then back home to relax  yay!


  	The MUFE liner also didn't smudge on me all day! I'm so pleased with it. 

	Great that you are loving your new highlights! I'm not cutting my hair until January next year. I'll be boring this holiday.

  	Danish butter cookie candle sounds so delicious. I don't think we have it here. I saw vanilla & lavendar but not with mint. There was 3 mini candles in a set for Christmas too. Now I wish I have bought something to try since the department store was having sale two weeks ago. Oh well, I'll have to wait until post Christmas sales.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 15, 2010)

LMD84 said:


> Great that you are loving your new highlights! I'm not cutting my hair until January next year. I'll be boring this holiday.
> Danish butter cookie candle sounds so delicious. I don't think we have it here. I saw vanilla & lavendar but not with mint. There was 3 mini candles in a set for Christmas too. Now I wish I have bought something to try since the department store was having sale two weeks ago. Oh well, I'll have to wait until post Christmas sales.


	yes i already have one of the mufe liners - a bright blue one and that lasts all day without smudging!  i'm pleased you're enjoying your set!

  	yeah the danish butter cookie one smells like butterscotch, vanilla and general cookie smell! really nice!


----------



## kittykit (Dec 15, 2010)

LMD84 said:


> yes i already have one of the mufe liners - a bright blue one and that lasts all day without smudging!  i'm pleased you're enjoying your set!
> yeah the danish butter cookie one smells like butterscotch, vanilla and general cookie smell! really nice!


  	 		I got

 	 		Lavender & Ylang Ylang
 	 		Clean Cotton
 	 		Wedding Day
 	 		Macintosh Spice
 	 		Good Air
 	 		Sparkling Snow
 	 		Happy Christmas

 	 		I hope they arrive this week because some of them are gifts for my best friend's mother who is a scented candles lover. 

 	 		I have one MUFE liner (Blue With Green Highlights) and I love it. 
​


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 15, 2010)

^^ So many candles! Some of them sound very interesting, like wedding day, good air and sparkling snow.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 15, 2010)

oh you got some lovely candles! wedding day is lovely and sparkling snow is nice! i was smelling that in the store and was tempted by it myself! i got given a yankee candle gift set today as part of a present! that has 4 candles in it which is awesome!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Dec 15, 2010)

LMD84 said:


> we dont have those revlon polishes in the uk either  what is special about them?


  	I *think* they're hard to find... I haven't seen them anywhere else myself and that's the feeling I've gotten from people online.. And Perplex is just special because it's a Chanel Paradoxical dupe.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 15, 2010)

oh wow! yes i can see why it would be hard to find then!  i hope all bimbos are having a great week so far! everybody all set for christmas?


----------



## Susanne (Dec 15, 2010)

LMD84 said:


> oh wow! yes i can see why it would be hard to find then!  i hope all bimbos are having a great week so far! everybody all set for christmas?


 
	I have a day off today and will finally start my Christmas shopping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have written my list and will drive to the town this morning.

  	I wanted to visit a bigger town but there should be a lot of new snow today, so I will stay here and see what I will get. I will order the rest online I guess if I can't get all things from my list.
  	But this also means no Starbucks coffee today..... What a pity.

  	Who else is looking forward to the holidays?


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 16, 2010)

LMD84 said:


> I have a day off today and will finally start my Christmas shopping
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	yeah we have snow agian today. but when it's not snowing it is raining so i am hoping that the rain is washing the little bit of snow away! i'm so sick of winter already but people keep saying it will be even colder next week and that the worst is still to come - i'm not impressed by this!

  	sorry you wont get a starbucks! but i'd rather stay at home than venture out in the rubbish weather. maybe you can buy starbucks coffee for your home? they sell bags of it in the uk but i think you need a coffee machine to use it.

  	and i'm very much looking forward to the holidays! if only for 2 days off in a row with nick!


----------



## kittykit (Dec 16, 2010)

I just received the email from the eBay seller this morning... that she just sent my candles today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I placed the order more than a week ago and now I doubt they will arrive on time before next Wednesday as we're going to Slovakia to spend Christmas with my in-laws.

  	I still have some shopping to do. Hopefully I'll get everything ready and wrapped this weekend. 

  	It's snowing AGAIN today. Looks like it will never stop. It's really annoying.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 16, 2010)

kittykit said:


> I just received the email from the eBay seller this morning... that she just sent my candles today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	woah that is a late dispatch! did they say why it was so late or is that normal? i wouldnt be happy with that at all 

  	and yeah i know what you mean about the snow! i hope it does stop for you though!!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 16, 2010)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 

 		 			It's snowing AGAIN today. Looks like it will never stop. It's really annoying. 




	Yep. The same here.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Dec 16, 2010)

No snow here today but it is cold!

  	I'm about to go through the hell that is taking off glitter nail polish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I'm ready for Christmas because I didn't have anything to buy this year except a few cards which I took care of yesterday.

  	Easy peasy holiday this year. I'm relieved.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 16, 2010)

MJ here is a random question for you - is your blog name 'five by five' a reference to Faith from Buffy by any chance? or am i just a mental Buffy fan?!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Dec 16, 2010)

LMD84 said:


> MJ here is a random question for you - is your blog name 'five by five' a reference to Faith from Buffy by any chance? or am i just a mental Buffy fan?!



 	It is!  I'm a huge Buffy fan and I've always loved Faith saying "five by five" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so I was sitting here saying different ideas for names and that's the one I came up with sounded best to me


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 16, 2010)

LMD84 said:


> It is!  I'm a huge Buffy fan and I've always loved Faith saying "five by five"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	awesome!! Faith was actually my favourite character in buffy and for the short time she was in Angel. in fact i remember sitting in my bedroom when i was about 14 or 15 playing with some cheapie make up compact trying to copy her make up! hee hee!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 16, 2010)

I will finally start reading The Vampire Diaries during the holidays - the first season will be over next week here and I want to know more.

  	I have just ordered the first two books.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	And I have started watching True Blood which still hasn't come to Germany. Love it as well.


----------



## PeachTwist (Dec 16, 2010)

MJ - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DObRTb7NgAw - Easiest glitter nail polish removal.  Supposed to work like a charm, I'll be trying it myself.

  	Sorry for the MIA again.  I get so distracted and bleh.

  	Anyway.  Slightly good news this reporting period! Lol

  	I don't remember the last thing I said about my Mom, but she was told by her doctor to have a Marina coil put in and it has all the side effects she already has and if she was to pull too hard on the strings it would rip out and she could bleed to death apparently.  So having heard that we decided no, that wasn't the right option and decided to make an appointment with a senior doctor.  Now originally we had one for January but managed to get one last week with a different one, so we jumped on it.  He's agreed with my Mom - it's not the right option for her and has referred her to the gyno at the hospital.  So now we're just waiting for an appt to become available for that and she should then very hopefully be referred for surgery.  She had an appt with Occupational Health today for her work, that doctor is going to speak to her work about her needing to be able to get up and move around a bit more (she works for the ambulance service on the phones, so she is constantly sitting but it's too uncomfortable for her atm) and because her uterous is prolapsing it's pushing on her bladder therefore making her need to pee more than usual because it's not letting all of it out at once.  Anyway - so she said she'll speak to them about it and hopefully those changes will be made because she says that she thinks my Mom will have to have the surgery and she will apparently probably be off work for 3-4 months.  We knew she'd be recovering for at least 6 weeks, but 3-4 months is a lot.  We didn't realise it was that serious of a surgery.  But apparently it's important she gets back to work now because if not, when she DOES have surgery - she won't get full pay for being off.  So she needs to build her hours up more - it's so insane.  Hopefully everything will work out soon though - I'll keep you guys updated with the more I know.

  	Next on the agenda is Christmas.  Basically, it was going to be cancelled.  Oddly though, my Grandma has felt nice enough (she isn't usually very nice to us) to let us borrow one of her credit cards.  Now naturally we'll pay it all back, just in installments and my Dad (who lives in Canada) has sent over a further £600 for Christmas.  In total though rougly, we'll have spent nearly £1200 on Christmas this year, if not more.  It's a lot of money, I guess though the problem is as people get older, the things they're interested in are more expensive.  In any case, thankfully we will have Christmas.  I can't wait to see my brothers faces, they have no idea we were able to lend the credit card so all they think they're getting is a couple pairs of jeans or whatever.  They'll be thrilled to see they have the PS3.  Haha! 

  	We got the living room painted!  It's so pretty, it'll be nice once we have the furniture arranged better and the Christmas tree is up.  Will do that sometime this weekend I'm sure.  Dining room is also getting painted this week just in time.  We'll also have a new dining room table on Friday and I'm hoping to go buy that damn fridge we need on Saturday so we can get some friggin' Christmas food in the freezer.

  	My friend and I are talking again.  We had a really big argument over MSN and really let each other know how annoyed we were and we seemed to have worked it out, which is nice.

  	I'm currently making a list from MAC for my Mom to get me for Christmas but I really don't know what to get.  I want so many colours of eye shadows.  I made a post a few months ago asking for suggestions but never managed to get those colours so I'm trying to pick some from there.  I definitely want Cranberry and Goldmine though for a pretty Christmassy look.  Although I'm wondering if I have a Goldmine dupe in my UD Naked Palette.  Does anyone know if this is the case?  If so I'd rather get a different colour and get that another time.  Also, I saw a look from MissChievous on YouTube - her golden cranberry type look and I saw I'd need Handwritten.. currently though it's out of stock on the UK website .. do you ladies know of any colours similar or again perhaps in the Ud Naked Palette? 

  	I hope all of you are doing well - we don't have snow here at the moment but apparently next week is going to be horrible.  Maybe we'll have a white Christmas, that would be pretty.


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 16, 2010)

^^ I hear you on your mum having to work full time before her surgery so that she can get full pay during her hospitalization leave. It just doesn't make sense, but that is how it is here too. Can you try to work out something with her employer?



LMD84 said:


> awesome!! Faith was actually my favourite character in buffy and for the short time she was in Angel. in fact i remember sitting in my bedroom when i was about 14 or 15 playing with some cheapie make up compact trying to copy her make up! hee hee!


  You really love makeup! We all do!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 17, 2010)

Peach i'm pleased that somethijng seems to be happening with your mum. and i'm also happy you now have some money to buy some gifts with


----------



## kittykit (Dec 17, 2010)

Peach, glad to hear things are slowly getting better than it was the last time you posted. I gave up on getting Naked Palette and picked up some similar colours from MAC instead. Handwritten is my favourite colour for crease nowadays  

Quote:
​ 
 	No, Lou. It sucks... I'm so not happy about it. I'll have to look for something else to get to my friend's mom, just in case the candles don't arrive in time! Speaking of snow, it's snowing AGAIN. ARGH!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	I bought Starbucks Christmas Blend yesterday. It's a little more expensive than the usual Espresso coffee I buy but who cares? It's so good!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can have my Christmas Blend anytime I want. I'm thinking of getting a backup!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 17, 2010)

i actually bought a bag of the starbucks christmas blend as part of a secret santa gift for a guy at work today. i dont drink coffee but what is the difference between the christmas one and the normal one?


----------



## banana1234 (Dec 17, 2010)

i got the christmas blend, it tastes ever so slightly different, not really noticeable but slightly 'christmassy'


  	''That’s because the coffee’s magic comes from amazing, rare Sumatran beans that have been aged three to five years.
  	In that time, they develop such wonderful spicy, cedary and syrupy flavors that our roasters can barely wait for the day each year when they can create this blend.''_ from the starbucks website_


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 18, 2010)

banana1234 said:


> i got the christmas blend, it tastes ever so slightly different, not really noticeable but slightly 'christmassy'
> 
> 
> ''That’s because the coffee’s magic comes from amazing, rare Sumatran beans that have been aged three to five years.
> In that time, they develop such wonderful spicy, cedary and syrupy flavors that our roasters can barely wait for the day each year when they can create this blend.''_ from the starbucks website_


  	thanks! i'm not a coffee drinker myself - which people find amusing seeing as i worked in costa and cafe nero for about 2 years!

  	i hope everybody is going to have an awesome weekend!


----------



## nunu (Dec 18, 2010)

Hello lovelies,

  	I hope everyone is having a nice weekend


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 18, 2010)

I saw the news reporting about heavy snow in Europe. Even the soccer matches in UK are cancelled! I hope everyone is safe!

  	I woke up this morning with a bad sore throat and it got worse as the day pass. I know I'm getting a bad cold, and I hope it doesn't turn into a flu, with fever and body aches. I still went out and watched Twisted, which is quite entertaining.


----------



## nunu (Dec 18, 2010)

I hope you get well soon Miss QQ


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 18, 2010)

Miss QQ said:


> I saw the news reporting about heavy snow in Europe. Even the soccer matches in UK are cancelled! I hope everyone is safe!
> 
> I woke up this morning with a bad sore throat and it got worse as the day pass. I know I'm getting a bad cold, and I hope it doesn't turn into a flu, with fever and body aches. I still went out and watched Twisted, which is quite entertaining.


  	i hope you start to feel better soon sweetie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	and it's nice to see you here Nunu!


----------



## nunu (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks Lou it's nice to catch up and get back on the site again


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 18, 2010)

^^ Yeah, I'm happy to see you here again, Nora. And thanks though my cold is getting worse today. 

  	Thank you too, Lou.

  	The movie I watched is Rapunzel, a Tangled Tale. Not Twisted. lol. I don't know why I kept thinking it is twisted. When I was a child I love Rapunzel because of her long, golden hair.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 19, 2010)

Miss QQ said:


> ^^ Yeah, I'm happy to see you here again, Nora. And thanks though my cold is getting worse today.
> 
> Thank you too, Lou.
> 
> The movie I watched is Rapunzel, a Tangled Tale. Not Twisted. lol. I don't know why I kept thinking it is twisted. When I was a child I love Rapunzel because of her long, golden hair.


  	oh i really want to see that movie! and how are you feeling today sweetie?


----------



## nunu (Dec 19, 2010)

Miss QQ said:


> ^^ Yeah, I'm happy to see you here again, Nora. And thanks though my cold is getting worse today.
> 
> Thank you too, Lou.
> 
> The movie I watched is Rapunzel, a Tangled Tale. Not Twisted. lol. I don't know why I kept thinking it is twisted. When I was a child I love Rapunzel because of her long, golden hair.


 
	That's so sweet, thanks darling. I am so sorry that your cold is getting worse


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm wondering if I should see a doctor and eat some antibiotics to speed up the recovery, or just let my body fight the virus by itself.

  	Lou, Rapunzel is nice. Not the old school disney movie but the modern one though.

  	Christmas is this coming Saturday! I have not wrap the presents yet. Is everyone ready for Christmas? And do you get Monday off work? I don't, which is very depressing, and the following Monday on New Year is also not an off day for me.


----------



## Susanne (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi Bimbos! I hope you are all ok and feeling better today.

  	I am back from a busy weekend.

  	I visited a good friend of mine and it was great to see her again - but driving in all this snow is really hard. I am already so sick of winter. It is really stressful living the normal life with this weather.

  	I have made a plan for 2011:
  	I will buy myself a bracelet by Pandora after christmas and every month of the new year I will buy one more charm for it. This way I can make myself a little present every month, something that will grow and be with me the whole year. I think 2011 should become better than 2010 for me.

  	Have a good start of the new week tomorrow!! And drive safely if you have to,


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 19, 2010)

Susanne said:


> Hi Bimbos! I hope you are all ok and feeling better today.
> 
> I am back from a busy weekend.
> 
> ...


	hey Susanne! yes i understand how bad it is driving in the snow - not good at all. and i think your pandora bracelet idea is lovely! it gives you somethig to look forward to each month and also they look so pretty! do you know what your first charm will be? and i am positive that 2011 will be a much better year for you.

  	my only plan for next year is to loose weight and get fit again - i feel so crappy recently and it's because i've not been doing any exercise at all! mianly due to being s busy at work 6 days a week, when i get home i'm in no mood to do a work out dvd or anything. but this will change in the new year! i'm thinking of getting a diary as well to use as a food log so i can keep track of everything i eat and drink. somebody has really inspired me recently and there is no excuse why i can't do what she has done.


----------



## banana1234 (Dec 19, 2010)

i am getting seriously sick of the snow now

  	england is so stupid, the whole country grinds to a halt because of a few inches of snow


----------



## Susanne (Dec 19, 2010)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *LMD84*

 

			hey Susanne! yes i understand how bad it is driving in the snow - not good at all. and i think your pandora bracelet idea is lovely! it gives you somethig to look forward to each month and also they look so pretty! do you know what your first charm will be? and i am positive that 2011 will be a much better year for you.





	Thanks, Lou! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I guess the first one will be a Sterling Silver one with the sign of a libra for my birthday month.


----------



## Susanne (Dec 19, 2010)

banana1234 said:


> i am getting seriously sick of the snow now
> 
> england is so stupid, the whole country grinds to a halt because of a few inches of snow


 
	Yes. But these inches can be really dangerous as well.


----------



## vintageroses (Dec 19, 2010)

Susanne said:


> Hi Bimbos! I hope you are all ok and feeling better today.
> 
> I am back from a busy weekend.
> 
> ...



 	Oooh! I love pandora!  I have one!  hehe! yays It will be a good year! 

  	Sorry I've been away! This time of the year just gets crazy! Dad was down with the flu 2 days ago he was giddy & could not move at all, he was so sick he had to be admitted to a&e, he is fine now!


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 19, 2010)

^^ The flu must be very bad to make him feel dizzy! Hope he get a good rest before the holidays!

  	Susanne, I love the Pandora bracelet idea! I had a good look at their products recently as it just arrived at a counter in a department store I frequent. They have different chains to choose from, from gold, silver to leather. I love the look of their murano glass charms! I thought of buying a bracelet for myself too but I don't wear bracelets. Do you? Do forget to share pics of your bracelet and charms!

  	How about Thomas Sabo, Susanne? It is from Germany and their charm bracelets are popular here too.



Miss QQ said:


> my only plan for next year is to loose weight and get fit again - i feel so crappy recently and it's because i've not been doing any exercise at all! mianly due to being s busy at work 6 days a week, when i get home i'm in no mood to do a work out dvd or anything. but this will change in the new year! i'm thinking of getting a diary as well to use as a food log so i can keep track of everything i eat and drink. somebody has really inspired me recently and there is no excuse why i can't do what she has done.


	Thanks. I went to see the doctor and he didn't give me antibiotics but normal cold med, which is a good sign - perhaps my cold is not too bad and will go away quickly.

  	Sorry to hear that your gifts have not arrived. Yeah it is sad that people can't receive their gifts for Christmas. 

  	Go for it, Lou! You will feel more energetic once you get into the routine! We will cheer on you. 

  	My plan for this year was to get physically and mentally strong and I do think that I am slightly better off as compared to 2009, although I'm sick now.  I will think about what I want for 2011. Thanks for sharing, Bimbos!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 19, 2010)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
 		 			Susanne, I love the Pandora bracelet idea! I had a good look at their products recently as it just arrived at a counter in a department store I frequent. They have different chains to choose from, from gold, silver to leather. I love the look of their murano glass charms! I thought of buying a bracelet for myself too but I don't wear bracelets. Do you? Do forget to share pics of your bracelet and charms!

 		 			How about Thomas Sabo, Susanne? It is from Germany and their charm bracelets are popular here too.



  	 I agree, I also love the murano glass charms! I will buy at least two for my bracelet I think. I will share pics with you of my growing bracelet!

  	At school I don't wear bracelets - also no rings for working with my students. I don't want to hurt anyone or myself. But during my private time I do.

  	Yes, Thomas Sabo is also very popular here, too. But I personally prefer Pagoda.

  	Have a great new week you all! More snow here......


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 20, 2010)

Susanne said:


> I agree, I also love the murano glass charms! I will buy at least two for my bracelet I think. I will share pics with you of my growing bracelet!
> 
> At school I don't wear bracelets - also no rings for working with my students. I don't want to hurt anyone or myself. But during my private time I do.
> 
> ...


  	yes the glass charms are very pretty! and they come in so many pretty colours!! and i dont wear jewelery to work either - for me it's about catching things on boxes or something though, not hurting children.


----------



## kittykit (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi ladies! I hope your weekend was a great one. We had some visitors coming from the US last Friday. Hubby and I spent the entire weekend with them. They're really nice people. We did our some Christmas shopping yesterday and I think we're pretty close to having everyone's presents ready. I'll do the wrapping tonight.

  	I've been so busy in December and was supposed to bake the Christmas fruitcakes a week ago but I just didn't have the time! I'll have to do it today after work - baking both gingerbread and fruitcakes! Fruitcakes aren't a Czech thing but it is a must for my family on Christmas. M&S is the only store I could find decent fruitcakes but I prefer to bake my own


----------



## nunu (Dec 20, 2010)

Susanne said:


> Hi Bimbos! I hope you are all ok and feeling better today.
> 
> I am back from a busy weekend.
> 
> ...


 
	Hi Susanne,

  	The Pandora charm brecelet sounds like a great idea!


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 20, 2010)

Susanne, I look forward to seeing your bracelet. This is exciting!

 	Thanks. I hope the meds are driving your cold away as soon as possible! Maybe it is the bad weather plus some cold virus circulately. 

  	Yes, the glass charms look so colourful! The chain of my necklace broke in my office once and the pendant was lost. Luckily I managed to find it but it was so much work. You definitely don't want your precious jewellery getting caught and worse, breaking.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 20, 2010)

LMD84 said:


> Thanks. I hope the meds are driving your cold away as soon as possible! Maybe it is the bad weather plus some cold virus circulately.
> Yes, the glass charms look so colourful! The chain of my necklace broke in my office once and the pendant was lost. Luckily I managed to find it but it was so much work. You definitely don't want your precious jewellery getting caught and worse, breaking.



 	yeah i think it would be aweful to lose an item of jewelery  esp if it has alot of personal meaning - which most of mine does because it was bought at certain times of my life by nick. i dont even wear my engagement ring to work in case one of the diamonds gets knocked out or something! so i just wear my wedding band.


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 20, 2010)

^^ I don't like to wrap presents too but I try my best to make them look neat at least. lol

  	I'm back at work today and have to put up with rubbish and arrogant attitude from my troublesome co-worker again. What a downer! But I will keep my spirits up. I have to work only in the morning on Christmas eve! Do you ladies get half a day off too?

  	I look at the Yankee Candle website and they have so many different fragrances. The Christmas Cookie sounds like it smells heavenly. :drools:


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 21, 2010)

Miss QQ said:


> ^^ I don't like to wrap presents too but I try my best to make them look neat at least. lol
> 
> I'm back at work today and have to put up with rubbish and arrogant attitude from my troublesome co-worker again. What a downer! But I will keep my spirits up. I have to work only in the morning on Christmas eve! Do you ladies get half a day off too?
> 
> I look at the Yankee Candle website and they have so many different fragrances. The Christmas Cookie sounds like it smells heavenly. :drools:


  	lol! well i try and make them look good - it just doesnt happen!  and i'm sorry your co-working is being a pain again - not the time of year to be dealing with that carp - it's Christmas week for goodness sakes!  and on Christmas eve we still have to work 9am - 5pm so only 30 minutes less than usual - and of course i start work at 8am so an extra hour for me! boo! and christmas cookie candle is my fave!!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 21, 2010)

Burning the Christmas cookie candle will make me feel hungry for sure.  Why do you have to start work earlier? Is it because you are the manager and have to open the store? I'm surprise that you have to work until 5pm on Christmas eve. Are there lots of people who do last minute shopping at your store? Perhaps you get a long break after Christmas? I don't, I start on the following Monday.
  	Yes, it's Christmas week! I only have one more present to wrap and I'm done! I look forward to my Christmas day dinner with my mum too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Not to stress myself but I'm thinking of plans for Christmas eve. My family doesn't celebrate Christmas so we don't do anything special. Maybe I can laze in front of the tv and watch a movie.


----------



## kittykit (Dec 21, 2010)

Miss QQ said:


> ^^ I don't like to wrap presents too but I try my best to make them look neat at least. lol
> 
> I'm back at work today and have to put up with rubbish and arrogant attitude from my troublesome co-worker again. What a downer! But I will keep my spirits up. I have to work only in the morning on Christmas eve! Do you ladies get half a day off too?
> 
> I look at the Yankee Candle website and they have so many different fragrances. The Christmas Cookie sounds like it smells heavenly. :drools:


	I don't like troublesome co-workers! I've a few of them, luckily they are sitting in another country! 24-26 Dec are bank holidays here   Christmas day and Boxing day fall on a weekend this year, not very cool *lol* I'm taking 23rd Dec off because we're travelling to my in-laws' for Christmas. Back to work on the 28th because I don't have anymore paid holiday left this year! 

  	I'm sure my Yankee candles are still sitting somewhere in an airport in the UK. A lot of flights have been cancelled... *sighs* 

  	My Yankee candles are here! They smell soooooooo nice!

  	I baked a batch of gingerbread evening, it took me 3 hours! I've eaten like 10 of them by the end of the day... More baking fun tonight. 

  	A Pandora store just open in the nearest mall recently. I'm more like a silver, white gold jewellery type of person. I hope one day they'll bring Tiffany & Co here.


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 21, 2010)

I wanted to buy some gingerbread but I forgot. Hopefully I can buy some on Friday after work. Have fun baking! Great that your candles have arrived! I agree, not cool for Christmas Day to be on a Saturday - my holiday is non-existant as I have to work on Friday and on Monday, just like any usual week. Boxing Day isn't a bank holiday here. 

  	Pandora also has a lot of silver jewellery. I love Tiffany & Co! Their advertisements always draw me in and the designs look modern yet classic. I also like van cleefs and arpels but it is extremely pricey. Good only for admiring as works of art.


----------



## vintageroses (Dec 21, 2010)

^^ I LOVE wrapping present! hehe & i went to smell the yankee candle - christmas cookie! It was yummy!  hehe

  	I love pandora & tiff, I have both & should be using mine more!  haha


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 21, 2010)

^^ Where did you find Yankee christmas cookie? Is it at Takashimaya? I only know they have the candles there, but I'm not sure how big the range is.


----------



## Susanne (Dec 21, 2010)

Just one more school day tomorrow! Yay!

  	I really look forward to my vacations. I hope the holidays won't be too stressful with my family and more peaceful this year.

  	But after I will spend days at home, relaxing, reading, watching TV, being on Specktra..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I hope I will get my Dell notebook soon (in pink!) that I can play with it, too.


----------



## banana1234 (Dec 21, 2010)

i finish at 6pm christmas eve and am back at work 10 am boxing day

  	it sucks


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 21, 2010)

^^ That doesn't sound good to me too. Hope you have lots of fun this weekend to make up for it!

  	Susanne, enjoy your holidays! It's exciting getting a new notebook!


----------



## vintageroses (Dec 21, 2010)

Miss QQ said:


> ^^ Where did you find Yankee christmas cookie? Is it at Takashimaya? I only know they have the candles there, but I'm not sure how big the range is.


  	Tangs! They have a small section of candles


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 22, 2010)

banana1234 said:


> i finish at 6pm christmas eve and am back at work 10 am boxing day
> 
> it sucks




  	that sucks majorly! i'm sorry sweetie! and to be honest the only reason why i dont work boxing day is because i refuse to open the shop! do you get extra pay for it?

  	well yesterday was very busy and crazy at work. i'm ashamed to admit but i lost my temper with members of staff yesterday. things were so busy and they kept asking me to help with things that i know they can do! like i didnt have enough to sort out? i guess we all have to be stern at points right?  on the plus side my cold is better today - i'm still sick but not as bad. nick is still off work though! oh and i'm excited to say we're bring our new tv home on xmas eve! and i have bought a nice stand for it to go on as well. i may take some pictures when it is all set up for those who are interested!


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 22, 2010)

^^ Glad to know your cold is better. My cold is still the same, though my throat is less painful, the running nose and cough is still bad.

  	Sorry to hear that you lost your temper. Don't feel bad. You are right, we need to be firm and stern at work sometimes. Specktra time in the mornings sounds fanastic.  All of you can bake gingerbread! I should learn, when I buy an oven. lol.

  	And I look forward to seeing your new tv and stand! Pics please! My tv set is sitting on a ridiculous and ugly stand. It is basically a short metal rack with a white wooden board stuck on top, made by my dad. I'm buying a new one but I haven't any idea what type I want yet. 


  	Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 



 		 			Tangs! They have a small section of candles 



	Thank you. Now I know Yankee candles are available at three big department stores here.


----------



## vintageroses (Dec 22, 2010)

oooh taka, tangs & which one?


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 22, 2010)

Robinsons!

  	Are you ladies getting anything from Cham Pale? Is the kohl pencil a must-have? It has caught my eye!


----------



## kittykit (Dec 22, 2010)

Lou, unfortunately there's no Tiffany & Co here. The nearest one is in Vienna which is like almost 4hrs drive from here. I got my personal shopper (you know who!) to get them for me when he's in the US for business. 

  	I'm skipping Charm Pale. I saw the swatches and nothing really wow me. I've banned myself from buying MAC, at least not before my birthday in end of Feb! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	I spent my entire day baking, wrapping pressies and replying work emails today. Sometimes I wonder where do I get all the energy to do so many things! 

  	We're leaving to Slovakia to spend the Christmas with my in-laws. I will be away from Specktra for a few days... Wishing you ladies a Merry Christmas & happy holiday!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 22, 2010)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Miss QQ*

 
 		 			Are you ladies getting anything from Cham Pale? Is the kohl pencil a must-have? It has caught my eye!




	No, I will pass. My next haul will be Wonder Woman I guess.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 22, 2010)

Miss QQ said:


> No, I will pass. My next haul will be Wonder Woman I guess.


	nothing from peacocky? i shall be getting a couple of shadows from that and one of the lip things. but i'm not getting as excited about mac as i used to now.


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 22, 2010)

Merry X'mas, kittykit! We will miss you here!

  	Lou, I got the aluminium bar for my tv set free!  It is nicer than the stand. The bar even has built in speakers, though I haven't examine if any sound is coming out from it yet as the delivery cum installation man helped me to set up everything. I also want a black glossy stand to match my tv.

  	I also not as excited about mac now. I sort of want fix+ lavender, but my fix+ rose is only 10% used, so I guess I have to pass. I will go take a look at the kohl pencil when Cham Pale launches, most likely in early January. I have not kept up Wonder Woman, so I shall go read up.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 23, 2010)

Miss QQ said:


> Merry X'mas, kittykit! We will miss you here!
> 
> Lou, I got the aluminium bar for my tv set free!  It is nicer than the stand. The bar even has built in speakers, though I haven't examine if any sound is coming out from it yet as the delivery cum installation man helped me to set up everything. I also want a black glossy stand to match my tv.
> 
> I also not as excited about mac now. I sort of want fix+ lavender, but my fix+ rose is only 10% used, so I guess I have to pass. I will go take a look at the kohl pencil when Cham Pale launches, most likely in early January. I have not kept up Wonder Woman, so I shall go read up.


  	oh wow! that was really good seeing as you got that for free! here is costs £300 but i would get it cheaper of course. and yes i saw there is a speaker at the back which should give the set a sound boost! i think perhaps when i get paid at the end of Jan i might buy it  but i'm pleased you think it looks nice. i have only seen it in pictures really because it keeps selling out at the shop so i never have time to set one up to have a good look at!

  	wonder woman looks like it will be good - although i like the packaging but many don't seem to. it is quite kiddy but i think it looks cute and retro!


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm surprised the aluminium bar is so expensive and still so popular over there. Yup it looks really nice.

  	I can't find pics of Wonder Woman.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 23, 2010)

Miss QQ said:


> I'm surprised the aluminium bar is so expensive and still so popular over there. Yup it looks really nice.
> 
> I can't find pics of Wonder Woman.


	the wonder woman pics are in the laters pages of the colour story thread if that helps  there are only a couple knocking about though


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks, Lou, I managed to see the cuff and necklace. So are you getting your new tv set tonight? Enjoy!

  	I got lots of chocolates for Christmas, which I love, but because of my cough and bad throat I have to resist eating them for the time being.

  	Merry Christmas, Bimbos!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 24, 2010)

yes i got my tv set! it is all set up and i am currently watching sex and the city movie 2- well while on the net book. the quality is awesome! however i went for the 40'' in the end... 46'' would have been a bit much. i guess just because you can fit it in doesnt mean you should! does that make sence? this way the tv isnt the focal point of the room. also the glossy black glass stand looks really nice with it!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 24, 2010)

I wish you all a Merry Christmas!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I spend the evening with my mother and my sister.

  	We have gotten so much snow - I can't remember we ever have had this much the last 30 years. It is horrible - you can hardly walk outside.

  	But for now I will enjoy christmas and hope it will be a bit better next week.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas to all you ladies!

  	I need to go find those WW pictures b/c I haven't seen them yet.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 25, 2010)

LittleMaryJane said:


> Merry Christmas to all you ladies!
> 
> I need to go find those WW pictures b/c I haven't seen them yet.


  	yes check out the pics! very interesting!

  	merry christmas to all bimbos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope you are all having a lovely day and get to relax and eat lots of yummy foods and drinks!  my day has started off well - exchanging gifts with nick was lots of fun!


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 25, 2010)

^^ Hope you got lots of lovely gifts!  I didn't notice if the black stand of my tv is glossy or matte. Pleased to know the quality is excellent! Which model is it again? And is it in your room or living room? My 40" is for my living room, but my living room is small. 

  	I had an enjoyable dinner with my mum. It was very crowded in town. After dinner, just as we were about to go home, it started raining heavily so I was all wet when I got home. But the air was cool and fresh so I wasn't too upset.

  	I hope it stops snowing for those of you whom the snow is causing trouble. Enjoy the Sunday!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Dec 25, 2010)

Hope you all enjoyed/are enjoying your Christmas 

  	My only beauty related gift was a Clarisonic but I plan on spending Christmas and birthday money on lots of makeup!


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 26, 2010)

^^ Thanks, you too! Tell us more about your makeup haul! 

  	It's quiet here on Specktra during this holiday. Hope everyone has lots of delicious food! I went to the Yankee Candle counter and smelt all the Christmas specials and then some others. I love Vanilla Cupcake - totally yummy! I also like Clean cotton and Christmas cookie.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 26, 2010)

Miss QQ said:


> ^^ Thanks, you too! Tell us more about your makeup haul!
> 
> It's quiet here on Specktra during this holiday. Hope everyone has lots of delicious food! I went to the Yankee Candle counter and smelt all the Christmas specials and then some others. I love Vanilla Cupcake - totally yummy! I also like Clean cotton and Christmas cookie.


	we had a very nice lunch yesterday and for afters we had a cherry cake which was very nice. also we had some chocolates that nick ad bought for me - they were really nice and still have lots left! they were a christmas collection of Thorntons chocs. and i love how everybody is getting into yankee candles now! they do smell so good and it sounds silly but the different smells cheer me up!

  	and yes it is very quiet here - i guess lots of people are spending time with their family over the festive period.


----------



## Susanne (Dec 26, 2010)

We have so much snow here - my sister and I wanted to drive to our father yesterday - it was horrible. Even by feed you can hardly move at the moment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I really hope it will be better next week - I would love to go to the sauna one more time and make some shopping after christmas (e.g. my Pandora bracelet). We will see.


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 26, 2010)

^^ I hope it gets better next week for you. :hug:

  	Lou, is your clutch in monogram as well? So happy for you for getting two LVs as your first! I love to see pics if you don't mind sharing. I just looked at the clutch at LV's website and it is beautiful and versatile! I love that the chain and leather strap are detachable so you can wear it in three ways! I read good reviews on the nars mini multiples too. Good for you for getting wonderful gifts!

  	I agree that there is no point in getting 3D tv if you don't use the function. But mine is so I'll try to use it.  And it's not silly, I feel that scent is a powerful tool for changing our moods, especially by triggering memories.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 26, 2010)

Miss QQ said:


> ^^ I hope it gets better next week for you. :hug:
> 
> Lou, is your clutch in monogram as well? So happy for you for getting two LVs as your first! I love to see pics if you don't mind sharing. I just looked at the clutch at LV's website and it is beautiful and versatile! I love that the chain and leather strap are detachable so you can wear it in three ways! I read good reviews on the nars mini multiples too. Good for you for getting wonderful gifts!
> 
> I agree that there is no point in getting 3D tv if you don't use the function. But mine is so I'll try to use it.  And it's not silly, I feel that scent is a powerful tool for changing our moods, especially by triggering memories.


	i got the eva clutch in the damier ebene canvas... i think that is how it is spelt! and yeah i love that i can wear it cross body with the strap or for night use the gold chain for my shoulder or transform the gold chain to make it like a wrsitlet!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 26, 2010)

Who else is excited for the spring fashion to come soon in stores??


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 26, 2010)

Susanne said:


> Who else is excited for the spring fashion to come soon in stores??



 	me! i hate all the dull and dark winter clothing! the love the sring fashion because of the colours and of course the sandals!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 26, 2010)

Yes! Yellow cardigans and sandals with skinny jeans!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 26, 2010)

^^ I wear sandals all year round. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Do you have a yellow handbag? I think a few years back it was popular, and I saw some people carrying yellow purses. It was pretty and perfect for spring.




LMD84 said:


> i got the eva clutch in the damier ebene canvas... i think that is how it is spelt! and yeah i love that i can wear it cross body with the strap or for night use the gold chain for my shoulder or transform the gold chain to make it like a wrsitlet!


	Great clutch! Sounds like a must-have to me now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't stop staring at your big and small Stitches.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 27, 2010)

yes you can also fit loads inside even though it looks small! so far i have my zippy coin purse, iphone, headphones, lip balm, hand sanitiser and also a little fabric purse that i keep my keys in. all the keys i have take up half the bag because i have so many - both for the home and also my shop has lots of keys! but there is still room for a little more! oh my bus pass in it's leather holder also fits in. i am thinking that i might treat myself to a key pouch to put my keys in. the one i like is £140 which i dont think is too crazy priced! we shall see what i get paid at the end of Jan i guess! and thanks - the litttle stitch is from disneyworld and the big one is the one that nick bought me! it's huge!

  	i hope everybody has a great day. i am going to work very soon.


----------



## Susanne (Dec 27, 2010)

I am sure you do!!

  	We got more snow last night..... But I would love to go to the sauna. Let's see if I can drive somehow!


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 27, 2010)

Lou, hope you have a good day at work. I'm back from Monday's work, which was all right I guess. Not the worst Monday I got. Sounds like the clutch can hold a lot of things! Another plus! When you have the time, I really hope to see pics of your new tv and the tv stand you bought. Gives me some idea on what I should buy.

  	Did you manage to drive, Susanne? I bought a Hello Kitty bag from Samantha Thavasa last week. It has cherry blossoms and the cat printed all over, and it looks pink. I will take a pic when I can.


----------



## Susanne (Dec 27, 2010)

Yes, I did manage to drive (slowly) but it was worth it! Now I can relax at home


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 27, 2010)

Susanne said:


> Yes, I did manage to drive (slowly) but it was worth it! Now I can relax at home


  	i am happy you got there safe and sound and that you are now very relaxed! but be careful driving! especially if you had even more snow!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 27, 2010)

UPS has tried to deliver my Dell notebook while I was away this afternoon - I hope I will get it tomorrow then!

  	I will call the UPS man tomorrow morning to ask if I can drive to town before - delivery between 9AM and 6PM is not really an exact date.....


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 27, 2010)

Susanne said:


> UPS has tried to deliver my Dell notebook while I was away this afternoon - I hope I will get it tomorrow then!
> 
> I will call the UPS man tomorrow morning to ask if I can drive to town before - delivery between 9AM and 6PM is not really an exact date.....


	i hope you manage to get your notebook today! and yes the delivery times they give suck - who is in all day?!? usually i try and pin them down to am or pm... it helps a little bit!

  	i'll be off to work again soon - back to the mad house! i hope that people have good manners today! and also i have ripped my work trousers in the thigh area so i need to go out and buy new ones asap!! i am wearing black leggings under my trousers so you cant see any flesh though for the moment! such a pain! i was going to buy more next week but they just couldnt wait!  have a great day guys!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 28, 2010)

He was friendly at the phone and said he would come between 11 AM and 1 PM today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	This way I can do my household this morning


----------



## nunu (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi girlies, i was out of town during Christmas so i didn't get a chance to say Merry Christmas to you. I hope that you all had a very lovely Christmas.
  	Love you all!!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 28, 2010)

Hello Nora! Glad to see you!


----------



## nunu (Dec 28, 2010)

Hello Susanne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I'm so happy that you'll be getting your Dell Notebook today!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 28, 2010)

My pink Dell is here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I will visit my mother for lunch now and try to come to town later this afternoon to get my Pandora bracelet so that I can start with the charms in January.


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 28, 2010)

Specktra is acting up, I posted something this afternoon but it was laggy and now I realise it is not posted here. So here goes.

  	Hi, Nora! Merry Christmas and happy new year to you!

  	Susanne, congrats on the new dell! Enjoy your lunch with your mum and your shopping trip later!

  	Lou, sorry to hear about the rough day at work. I hope it is less crowded and the customers are nicer today! Did you manage to buy new work pants?

  	I'm very tired as I haven't been sleeping well. I think I will be having a quite New Year's eve at my home this year. Here are the pics of my new bag. I have not remove the tags and plastic covers as I'm thinking of keeping it until Chinese New Year (early February) to wear it. Not sure if I can wait that long lol. I have more pics but it it taking very long for Specktra to upload them.


----------



## Susanne (Dec 28, 2010)

Wow, this bag is so cute!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 28, 2010)

Miss QQ said:


> Specktra is acting up, I posted something this afternoon but it was laggy and now I realise it is not posted here. So here goes.
> 
> Hi, Nora! Merry Christmas and happy new year to you!
> 
> ...


	ok i am in love with your bag! that is so cute!! and i love how hello kitty is atually in the flower patterns too! i wouldnt be able to wait to use it!

  	luckily work was much better today. less busy but still lots of sales. and also the people seemed nicer today which was a big bonus! and yes i managed to buy some work trousers today! they weren't in the sale though which was annoying! also i stupidly bought a size to big because the first pair i tried on felt a little snug, and the bigger pair were better. of course i tried them on while wearing my leggings which are quite thick! so now i tried them on with nothing else they are a little lose! doh! plus i managed to buy a top for £5. just a simple black t shirt with a scoop neckline with lacey ruffles on it. nice for day or perhaps evening too.


----------



## Susanne (Dec 28, 2010)

I wanted to get an OPI pink but decided myself for a regular pink one. Love it.

  	Yes, aren't Pandora bracelets pretty? And so individual!

 	Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 		 			yay! i am happy you have your notebook! did you get it in an opi polish colour or just a nice pink? and my work mates girlfriend and mum came into the store today and were showing me their pandora bracelets! so pretty!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 28, 2010)

awesome! my dell laptop is a nice hot pink colour and i love it!  so fun! and yes the pandora bracelets are awesome - i loved the glass beads that they were showing me the most. and there is a little silver cat that is super cute! i'm still not sure if i should buy one at the end of Jan or if i should get the tiffany bracelet i have wanted for a while...


----------



## Susanne (Dec 28, 2010)

Oh, you have a pink Dell as well, Lou! Great!

  	I say: Get a Pandora one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	I have changed my opinion and my first charm in January will be a rose Murano glass one.


----------



## macmakeupjunkie (Dec 28, 2010)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE my pandora bracelets! I have 1 full bracelet and working on the second. It's easy for my husband  because he can always buy pandora as a gift, LOL. The best thing is that they are totally unique!


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 28, 2010)

I love the look of the Pandora bracelets but my wrists are freakishly small and anything but a fine bracelet looks so silly on me   I can't even wear chunky rings without it looking like I have a tennis ball sitting on top of my hand!


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 28, 2010)

^^ I'm the same, my wrists are tiny! I can't wear lots of watches because the chains are too long. Some can't be removed while others that can looks ridiculous on me after removing almost all the links. lol. I don't wear bracelets because I find it troublesome when I'm typing or washing my hands. And they are so loose I feel they will slip off my hands. But the Pandora bracelets look so tempting.

  	I'm happy to know I'm not the only one who likes the murano glass beads so much! What chain have you chosen for your bracelet, Susanne?

  	Lou, are you eyeing the tiffany silver bracelet? I wanted it before but thinking that I don't wear bracelets, perhaps I would get the tiffany necklace version of it instead. I want a long oval link chain necklace from tiffany too, but I'm not sure if a key pendant goes with the long chain. Usually the key go with the short chain. I know you have a key pendant! 

  	Thanks for loving my bag as much as I do!  The Hello Kitty in front is a stuffed toy, which is removable. i like that the HK prints are in the flowers too. I'll try to upload the side view later on.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 29, 2010)

Miss QQ said:


> ^^ I'm the same, my wrists are tiny! I can't wear lots of watches because the chains are too long. Some can't be removed while others that can looks ridiculous on me after removing almost all the links. lol. I don't wear bracelets because I find it troublesome when I'm typing or washing my hands. And they are so loose I feel they will slip off my hands. But the Pandora bracelets look so tempting.
> 
> I'm happy to know I'm not the only one who likes the murano glass beads so much! What chain have you chosen for your bracelet, Susanne?
> 
> ...


  	well the bracelet is actually the small black onyx beads with the silver heart charm. it's quite small and dainty. plus with the beads not being silver i thought i could wear it more often without it getting scratched. plus i think it's quite cheap in price compared to other ones. and yes i have a large silver key that nick got me last year - it is on an 18'' chain and it does hang very low - almost into my cleavage! however because i am bigger in size i bet it would be even longer on you! so a 16'' should be fine!


----------



## nunu (Dec 29, 2010)

Susanne, I am so glad that you got your Dell laptop!

  	Miss QQ That is one gorgeous bag! Lucky you! I love it, Merry Christmas and a very Happy New Year to you 

  	Lou I have missed you too!!

  	I remember a while ago you girls wanted me to share my LV bag and now that I'm home and settled i took a picture of it for you. It's the small one.


----------



## Susanne (Dec 29, 2010)

macmakeupjunkie said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE my pandora bracelets! I have 1 full bracelet and working on the second. It's easy for my husband  because he can always buy pandora as a gift, LOL. *The best thing is that they are totally unique!*


----------



## Susanne (Dec 29, 2010)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
 		 			I'm happy to know I'm not the only one who likes the murano glass beads so much! *What chain have you chosen for your bracelet, Susanne?*





	I have choosen the one in Sterling Silver. This one will fit with most charms I guess!

  	I will take a picture for you in January when I have my first charm!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 29, 2010)

I am cleaning up my wardrobe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love to make some space for spring fashion.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 29, 2010)

Nora your speedy is so beautiful! i love the Azur print! in fact i was thinking of getting a key pouch in that print! so lovely and really nice for spring and summer! do you find that you struggle to find things in the speedy though? some people have said they are like a mary poppins bag! you can fit anything in them and getting things out is hard! i still want the monogram speedy 30 but for now i am more than happy with my eva!



Susanne said:


> I am cleaning up my wardrobe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	yes i need to do this at some point. and i also need to go through my make up and check for gone off glosses!! sounds gross but i have so many i have to keep tabs on them to make sure none have the crayon smell!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 29, 2010)

No, I totally understand you with the glosses, Lou


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 29, 2010)

Susanne said:


> No, I totally understand you with the glosses, Lou


	it doesnt happen often because the mac ones last a very long time. but drugstore ones seems to go funny much quicker!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 29, 2010)

Lou - I am watching TV and they show funny international TV shows of 2010 - also "The Naked Office" from the UK.... ??

  	LOL, and I thought our humour would be strange


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 29, 2010)

I watch some UK shows and the British humour is strange, and wicked, but sometimes I enjoy it lol. I don't watch German shows as I can't understand German. I used to have free DW-TV channel and I watch the weekly show on fashion/culture and interesting news (the title of the show escapes me) and enjoyed it very much.

  	Great choice, Susanne. I look forward to seeing your bracelet.

  	Nora, your bag is gorgeous! I love the azur print.

  	Lou, I don't own a speedy but I also worry it may be difficult to fish out anything from the bag. I know which bracelet you are refering to, the black beads look modern and chic. I have the medium sized silver beads necklace with a silver heart pendent. I think the 16" chain is enough for me too for a short chain. What I'm thinking of is a long one where it hangs at my stomach, but I don't know what pendant goes well with a long chain.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Dec 29, 2010)

hey lovlies! im back after a stint away.

  	ive moved to a new town for my job, but it really suck, i am 10 hours drive away from my bf, or a $500 flight. i feel very unahppy living up here, i just miss all my friends and family. so i am looking for jobs closer to him, but at least i am on good pay here, but money isnt everything

  	how are all you ladies? specktra isnt blocked at work yay!!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm sorry you're away from your friends, family and boyfriend, NzSally  Hopefully you can find something better closer to where you want to be. 

  	I've spent so much time at my mac counter recently. For some reason, they kept having one girl handling the whole counter both nights I went shopping and so I spent a lot of time perusing mac products... Not a bad way to kill an hour.

  	I bought Dangerous Cuvee, Soiree and the quad from Champale. I keep thinking about how I was so anti-caviar dreams when I first heard about it/saw the initial pictures and then I slowly started liking it more and more and then by the time I was at the counter I was all over it 

  	From Stylishly Yours I just got "Follow Your Fancy" piggie

  	I also bought the false lash mascara (I was sad that it sold out online but then I found it at my counter and was THRILLED!!), "Chili" lipstick, and "Gesso" e/s.

  	I'm excited about the upcoming stuff... I just checked out the Mickey Contractor swatches on Temptalia and I think the fluidlines look AWESOME.

  	I haven't spent as much time on Specktra the last few days and I've missed you guys and talking about makeup! I was kinda forcing some makeup talk on my sister and my nephew's girlfriend over the holidays but they aren't as fun as you guys when it comes to makeup talk


----------



## Nzsallyb (Dec 29, 2010)

oooh mary jane let us know what you think of the mascara, and the quad. there isnt many postitive things about the quad, but i would be interested in what you are saying about it!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 30, 2010)

LittleMaryJane said:


> I'm sorry you're away from your friends, family and boyfriend, NzSally  Hopefully you can find something better closer to where you want to be.
> 
> I've spent so much time at my mac counter recently. For some reason, they kept having one girl handling the whole counter both nights I went shopping and so I spent a lot of time perusing mac products... Not a bad way to kill an hour.
> 
> ...


	oh yes please let us know what you think of false lashes! i want to buy that too but iut's sold out in the uk as well right now!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Dec 30, 2010)

I haven't tried the mascara yet but I personally love the quad... I don't have a ton of neutrals myself (as I just kind of started to get into them) and this in my opinion makes for a great set of colors... Plus I needed to re-buy Retrospeck anyway.

  	I did swatches.


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi MJ! Enjoy your haul!

  	Hi Sally! Hope you find one you like more! One more day to the new year!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Dec 30, 2010)

oooh MJ the quad looks pretty! uh oh mega lemming coming on. its currently 1am at work, ive been here since 2pm yesterday, people just cant stay away from the hospital!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 30, 2010)

So far no upcoming MAC collection is really exciting me. Maybe one or two items from Wonder Woman.

  	I will also pass Peacocky - I love my Parrot and Teal pigment so I don't need the teal e/s there.

  	My next big haul might be Surf Baby I guess! Yay for summer collections and more money for New York!


----------



## vintageroses (Dec 30, 2010)

Ooh that's early prep for CNY! haha I need to start buying clothes!


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 30, 2010)

^^ I have a silk blouse which I bought last month but I have not worn it yet. Perhaps I can save it and the HK bag for Chinese New Year! lol

  	Ooh, Susanne I'm so behind on the mac collections. I don't know about Surf Baby yet and I know WW but I don't know what items there is.

  	Lou, I love tiffany too. Maybe I shall get myself a pair of tiffany earrings. 

  	More of my bag - the side view. The doll is big.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 30, 2010)

Miss QQ said:


> ^^ I have a silk blouse which I bought last month but I have not worn it yet. Perhaps I can save it and the HK bag for Chinese New Year! lol
> 
> Ooh, Susanne I'm so behind on the mac collections. I don't know about Surf Baby yet and I know WW but I don't know what items there is.
> 
> ...


	oh hello kitty is big! that is so awesome! that bag rocks!! and yes tiffany earrings would be lovely! they have some cute silver heart ones that i like. i need to get some at some point - but funding is minimal for such spends right now! boo!

  	does anybody have anything fun planned for new years eve? i am acting like an old person and staying home to watch movies! i'm so tired because work is crazy right now i am in no mood to party!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 30, 2010)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
*does anybody have anything fun planned for new years eve?* i am acting like an old person and staying home to watch movies! i'm so tired because work is crazy right now i am in no mood to party!



	I am still not sure.

  	It might be that I will meet a few friends for having raclette - they will decide tomorrow morning - or I will stay at home watching DVDs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	I had really stressful weeks and I look forward to a relaxed evening both ways.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 31, 2010)

yes me and nick are staying home to watch movies. i just hope our neighbours don't have a party  that is the one thing i miss about living in a detached house! but enjoy yourself if you go out Susanne!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 31, 2010)

Good morning!

  	Yes, I will go to have raclette tonight - the others don't want to go to a bigger party so we will meet.

  	I wish you all a great New Year's Eve and all the best for 2011!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I am sure this will become a great year.


----------



## kittykit (Dec 31, 2010)

Happy new year, ladies! I wish you all the best in 2011 



nunu said:


> I remember a while ago you girls wanted me to share my LV bag and now that I'm home and settled i took a picture of it for you. It's the small one.


  	Is that Speedy 25? Lovely!  I'm waiting to get a Speedy 30 in mono... but I've to wait till end of Feb.


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 31, 2010)

Happy New Year, Bimbos!

  	I spent the evening watching Alice in Wonderland in 3D on my tv and enjoyed it very much! Lou, I found out the blu-ray disk can be played through PS3 and I received a free PS3, 2 PS3 games, and 3 3D movies free with my tv purhases - Alice, Cloudy with a chance of meatballs and Deep Sea.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 31, 2010)

Miss QQ said:


> Happy New Year, Bimbos!
> 
> I spent the evening watching Alice in Wonderland in 3D on my tv and enjoyed it very much! Lou, I found out the blu-ray disk can be played through PS3 and I received a free PS3, 2 PS3 games, and 3 3D movies free with my tv purhases - Alice, Cloudy with a chance of meatballs and Deep Sea.


  	awesome! i'm pleased you are enjoying your tv! weirdly i watched part of that alice in wonderland film today!! it was quite good and differenht from what i expected! and yes i forgot to mention the ps3 is a great blu ray player in it's own right!

  	happy new year ladies and enjoy yourselves tonight!


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 31, 2010)

^^ Joins in the dance. 

  	I didn't know that ps3 is also a blu ray player! It's great!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Dec 31, 2010)

Happy New Years you guys!

  	I'm staying in.. I've been reading tons of beauty blogs, sipping coffee and the boyfriend is watching Brotherhood. I feel content. Plus I've been feeling soooooo lazy!

  	I've been also making my Mickey Contractor & Peacocky wishlists from the Temptalia swatches. Cannot wait to get my hands on this stuff!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 1, 2011)

i hope you all had a lovely new years! i was asleep at the stroke of midnight!

  	now me and nick are having a lazy morning drinking hot chocolate and are about to watch a movie.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 1, 2011)

Good morning and Happy New Year!

  	I am drinking my second coffee and enjoy the lazy day so far.

  	Have a great weekend you all!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 1, 2011)

Susanne said:


> Good morning and Happy New Year!
> 
> I am drinking my second coffee and enjoy the lazy day so far.
> 
> Have a great weekend you all!


  	yes i hope you have a great weekend too! sadly i only have today off. but at least i go back to having my normal tuesday off this week! hooray! i shall perhaps venture into town to see if there are any clothes that i might want. or in fact some new trainers - my skechers seem to have died because i wore them so much! lol!


----------



## Susanne (Jan 1, 2011)

I did order new sneakers for school yesterday!


----------



## kittykit (Jan 1, 2011)

LMD84 said:


>


	We've PS3 and we never knew it can play blu ray! 

  	Did anyone go out for a New Year celebration last night? I was so tired yesterday, spending hours in the kitchen preparing our NYE dinner with the in-laws. I fell asleep around 11ish and woke up before midnight just to make sure I didn't miss the countdown *lol* We stayed at home, had champagne, watched the fireworks, that's it. No big celebrations this year. I guess when you're getting older, your new year's eve celebration tends to be quieter  

  	I need a pair of new winter boots. The ones I'm wearing now are 6 years old! I do have other boots but I wouldn't want to try killing myself wearing them in this icy, snowy conditions... I hate this year's winter


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 1, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> We've PS3 and we never knew it can play blu ray!
> Did anyone go out for a New Year celebration last night? I was so tired yesterday, spending hours in the kitchen preparing our NYE dinner with the in-laws. I fell asleep around 11ish and woke up before midnight just to make sure I didn't miss the countdown *lol* We stayed at home, had champagne, watched the fireworks, that's it. No big celebrations this year. I guess when you're getting older, your new year's eve celebration tends to be quieter
> 
> I need a pair of new winter boots. The ones I'm wearing now are 6 years old! I do have other boots but I wouldn't want to try killing myself wearing them in this icy, snowy conditions... I hate this year's winter


	lol! everybody is learning new things about the ps3! you can play the 3d movies on a ps3 too if you have a 3d tv  the ps3 is awesome!

  	your new years eve sounds nice - i hope everybody appriciated the effort you put into the meal! and yes perhaps as we get older we party less. although i'm only 26 but feel much older right now!


----------



## Susanne (Jan 2, 2011)

For school I love buying sneakers from Esprit. They are popular here and still stylish.


----------



## nunu (Jan 2, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


>


 
	I think it is the Speedy 25 sorry i am not so familiar with the names 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Happy New Year!!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 2, 2011)

Happy New Year! I spent New Year's day buying a tv stand and it will be delivered on Wednesday evening. 

  	Lou, can ps3 play DVDs?

  	Susanne, didn't know Esprit is available there. It is a brand from Hong Kong and available here too, but pricey. More expensive than Topshop, Mango and Zara.

  	Nora, the small speedy is cute. Besides, I think if we load too many things into it, the bag will lose it's shape at the base. I've seen it with some Speedy and they do not look good.

  	I spend Sunday watching tv mostly, and that is good for me. Most people have offs this coming Monday as New Year's Day is on a Saturday, but too bad I don't! I'm at work tomorrow. Boo!


----------



## Susanne (Jan 2, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
 		 			Susanne, didn't know Esprit is available there. It is a brand from Hong Kong and available here too, but pricey. More expensive than Topshop, Mango and Zara.





	Happy New Year!

  	I think Esprit is a German brand - they have a big variety of fashion, shoes, jewelery, watches and accessoires. And yes, they are more expensive than other brands here as well - but I really like their stuff.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 2, 2011)

Bimbos, I stay in my pyjamas today all day. Just reading books and watching TV, being totally lazy.

  	The winter is making me tired I guess - I need a day off.


----------



## nunu (Jan 2, 2011)

Susanne i agree, the winter season just makes you want to stay in all day doing nothing!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 2, 2011)

Being totally lazy sounds perfect on a Sunday, post New Year's day. Hope you had a good rest.  I feel tired too, sort of feeling burnt out. But I cannot stay in PJs all day, that is just me. I say we should all get a day off official work, post New Year. 

  	Is this the Esprit we are refering to?

  	http://www.esprit.com/index.php?command=Display&page_id=45&navi_id=50

  	It's watches recently become available here too. We don't have shoes.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 2, 2011)

Yes!

  	Here is the German online shop:

http://www.esprit.de/?LKZ=DE


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 2, 2011)

Wow, they have so many things! I just took a quick look at the sneakers and they look cool! I can surf the website as a catalog! We don't have online shopping for Esprit.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 2, 2011)

I really like their online shop and their clothes! I am waiting for the spring fashion now


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 2, 2011)

Susanne said:


> I really like their online shop and their clothes! I am waiting for the spring fashion now


  	yes spring fashion will be what i spend some money on very soon - shops will start rolling it out very soon i imagine


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm with you ladies who are spending their days being lazy... I haven't even done my makeup in several days! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like that I'm giving my skin a break though. I will probably actually get ready today because I've been wanting to run to the store for some necessities like nail polish remover and I want to check out what new drugstore makeup is out there.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jan 2, 2011)

it is stinking hot here in NZ! about 30 degrees celcius. next week i get my 1st proper full time pay yay! at the end of the month i am going to visit my bf, and will have a few pays under my belt, and all this talk of louis vuitton has got me lemming! id love to buy something that would last me for ages as a present to me, instead of blowing it on makeup (way too hot to wear it here anyway!)

  	what louis vuittons do you ladies all like? i have always been a big fan of the speedy (off to look at the louis vuitton website!) i would love to treat myself to something nice after 4 long years of study, and id look after it so that i could even pass it on to my daughter (if i ever have one!)


----------



## vintageroses (Jan 2, 2011)

I just got super tempted to get stuff form Cham Pale! That's not too good!  haha Hope you guys are having a fabulous Monday!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 3, 2011)

vintageroses said:


> I just got super tempted to get stuff form Cham Pale! That's not too good!  haha Hope you guys are having a fabulous Monday!


	hee hee! i am always tempted by mac! that is why sometimes i am happy that i can never see it at the store! i never go over my budget because i dont get tempted by last minute things!


----------



## kittykit (Jan 3, 2011)

Hello ladies! 

  	It's been really hard to get up at 6:45am in the morning to get ready for work! Of course I failed my first new year's resolution today... I wanted to come in to work before 9am but was 20mins late  

  	I had a weird MAC dream last night. I don't remember much about it but in my dream, MAC released another Hello Kitty collection! 

  	I like Azur print but I'm too afraid to dirty the bag, that's why I always buy Ebene and Monogram only. I'm very tempted to buy a Speedy 30 end of this month. Last year I got myself a Neverfull MM for my birthday. I'm also looking at Eva Clutch, I think it's really cute.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 3, 2011)

^^ That's a nice dream!  I like the Azur too but I fear it will get dirty easily at my hands. All these talk about LV bags is increasing my lemming, but I adore Chanel bags. There is something about the look that draws me in, but of course the price is beautiful as well lol.

  	Lou, I will take a pic of my tv stand when it's here and the junk around it is cleared. lol It is a black and white one, and I picked it over another all black one as it is much pricier, twice the price of the one I bought!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 3, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> ^^ That's a nice dream!  I like the Azur too but I fear it will get dirty easily at my hands. All these talk about LV bags is increasing my lemming, but I adore Chanel bags. There is something about the look that draws me in, but of course the price is beautiful as well lol.
> 
> Lou, I will take a pic of my tv stand when it's here and the junk around it is cleared. lol It is a black and white one, and I picked it over another all black one as it is much pricier, twice the price of the one I bought!


  	.
	chanel bags are stunning and so classic looking! but for now they are out of my price range! but one day i would love to own one! or a wallet perhaps!

  	and i cant wiat to see your stand! i bet it looks great! and it is crazy that they can charge so much for the same thing but in different colours!!

  	my work was crazy today. there was just 3 of us in and we barely had time to go to the toilet it was so crazy! i came home so hungry too as there was no time for food! not good at all!


----------



## Susanne (Jan 3, 2011)

Lou, have a relaxed evening!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jan 3, 2011)

yes i like the azur too, and ive always wanted a speedy, it is such a classic (but 25 or 30!). but i would be worried about the dirty factor of azur (Nora! does your bag get dirty?)

  	i may just have to wait and see what they have in stock here, a speedy 25 is about NZD$900 here. have to wait and see what they have in the store. i think i am going to splash and buy me a louis vuitton, better than blowing it on makeup i think


  	on another note, the new pro site is so annoying! i cant see anything on there now!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 3, 2011)

Sally, I agree, sometimes I wish I don't buy so much makeup so I have money for a nice bag. But makeup makes me very happy, so I have to keep buying lots of it. I hope maybe I can slow down a little with makeup this year and enjoy my stash first.

  	Lou, hope you have a good rest! No good to go hungry at work.

  	The black tv stand isn't the same design as what I bought. It looks sleeker and I love it, but my pocket said it's wiser to go for the cheaper one.

  	This morning a very rude and aggressive female for another department came and interrogated me and just won't leave. Cornered me at my seat! Now I think about it, I should have stood up and told her to back off. Next time she does that I will tell her off. I got very upset but I'm not going to be in tears in the office.  I feel mad at myself for being push over like that and being so upset over something that isn't worth it. This person is basically rude and aggressive all the time to me, so I shouldn't be bothered. But she really pushed the limit too far today. Sorry for the ranting.


----------



## vintageroses (Jan 4, 2011)

^^ Urgh! some people are just annoying! Hope you're feeling better! 

	I'm making a CP for Cham pale! I caved in!  but I'm keeping it to 3 products/ collection! & I feel so bummed I just missed the ELF sale! I really want to try some stuff!


----------



## nunu (Jan 4, 2011)

Miss QQ i am so sorry about that rude person! What an idiot she is.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 4, 2011)

nunu said:


> Miss QQ i am so sorry about that rude person! What an idiot she is.


  	idiot is one of the nicer words to describe her too!  lol!

  	i'm not having a good timr right now. both my bunnies have died and they were 7 years old. i guess it was old age butthey have been bounching around fine until a few days ago. then one died on new years eve and the other this morning (or perhaps during the night). so that completely sucks. and also my main laptop has finally died! but i didnt back anything up! i am going to take it to a data recovery place in the morning to see if they can find some of my stuff. all my holiday video footage is gone and i'm so upset. not a good day off at all is it?


----------



## kittykit (Jan 4, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> This morning a very rude and aggressive female for another department came and interrogated me and just won't leave. Cornered me at my seat! Now I think about it, I should have stood up and told her to back off. Next time she does that I will tell her off. I got very upset but I'm not going to be in tears in the office.  I feel mad at myself for being push over like that and being so upset over something that isn't worth it. This person is basically rude and aggressive all the time to me, so I shouldn't be bothered. But she really pushed the limit too far today. Sorry for the ranting.


  	Ignore her! She's probably having PMS. I'm sure she will regret what she has done later (maybe not? because she's like that to everyone!) One colleague was doing this to me on the phone last summer. I'm not afraid to say I'm not the nicest person on earth and she didn't know me and we've never met each other before. So I screamed back at her and asked '*Why did you scream at me?*' That shut her mouth. My colleagues sitting around me were 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I've never raised my voice at anyone at work before...


----------



## Susanne (Jan 4, 2011)

nunu said:


> Miss QQ i am so sorry about that rude person! What an idiot she is.


 
	I agree, I am sorry!


----------



## Susanne (Jan 4, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
 		 			i'm not having a good timr right now. *both my bunnies have died and they were 7 years old.* i guess it was old age butthey have been bounching around fine until a few days ago. then one died on new years eve and the other this morning (or perhaps during the night). so that completely sucks. and also my main laptop has finally died! but i didnt back anything up! i am going to take it to a data recovery place in the morning to see if they can find some of my stuff. all my holiday video footage is gone and i'm so upset. not a good day off at all is it? 




	This is sad to hear, Lou!! I am sorry.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 4, 2011)

thanks Susanne. it is very sad for me - one of them was such a little fighter too - born blind in one eye and then we had to have it removed. so he was my special one eyed bunny!


----------



## Susanne (Jan 4, 2011)

I am sure he had a great life with you.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 4, 2011)

Susanne said:


> I am sure he had a great life with you.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 4, 2011)

nunu said:


> I agree, I am sorry!


	Thanks, Susanne. How was your day at school?


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 4, 2011)

^ oh yes the new net book is fine thank goodness. it is my big pink dell. i have complained for so long that is was on it's last legs - very old, slow, dodgy keyboard and well used. but i didnt expect it just just die like that. i havent used it in 2 weeks and i go to turn it on and that happens. not good! now what could come in handy is that my store was in 1st place for a sony competition and the prize is £625 for each of us - we find out this week if we finally won!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jan 4, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> ^ oh yes the new net book is fine thank goodness. it is my big pink dell. i have complained for so long that is was on it's last legs - very old, slow, dodgy keyboard and well used. but i didnt expect it just just die like that. i havent used it in 2 weeks and i go to turn it on and that happens. not good! now what could come in handy is that my store was in 1st place for a sony competition and the prize is £625 for each of us - we find out this week if we finally won!


	my laptop is getting a wee bit ancient too, i really want to get a macbook!


----------



## vintageroses (Jan 4, 2011)

vintageroses said:


> I'm making a CP for Cham pale! I caved in!  but I'm keeping it to 3 products/ collection! & I feel so bummed I just missed the ELF sale! I really want to try some stuff!
> Thanks. I've better now but I can't get the whole episode out of my head yet. I will check out Cham Pale when it hits our counters. What did you get?


  	 I get what you mean!  I got cavier palette and dangerous curvee. yay! kept to my 3 max/collection. lol & got 2 things from peacocky & blunt blush - wanna use it for contouring! can't wait for it to come!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 5, 2011)

thanks guys. i am feeling much better today. although work is going to be stressful because one of my guys has called in sick which just leaves 2 of us in when we are very busy. i am hoping that one of my other collegues comes in to help out for a little bit because he has got an extra day off this week so perhaps he wont mind so much. just one of those things i guess!


  	i hope eveybody is having a good week so far!


----------



## nunu (Jan 5, 2011)

Lou i am so sorry about the bunnies


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 5, 2011)

Lou, hope your day wasn't too stressful. Have a good rest! What competition is that? Good luck! The money is awesome! 

  	My tv stand arrived and I haven't moved the equipments over yet. When I have done that I will show you the pics! 

  	I had Starbucks toffee nut frappucino today! Delicious! I wonder when they will stop making the Christmas drinks. Thanks very much, ladies, for your support. I've decided not to speak to the woman again unless she apologies. And I will try to put that behind me while I continue with my work and ignoring her. 


Nzsallyb said:


> my laptop is getting a wee bit ancient too, i really want to get a macbook!


	Thanks, Sally. 

  	Get a macbook! It is worth it! I love mine!


----------



## kittykit (Jan 5, 2011)

I went to pick up a Pro Longwear Concealer yesterday. I've been eating so much junks since Christmas and my skin definitely doesn't like it that much. I've a big one on my chin... Ugh. The concealer is doing a great job so far covering the ugly pimple. 

  	I also saw Cham Pale and I'm now for sure am skipping it.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 5, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 


		 			 				 					Thanks, Susanne. How was your day at school? 






	Hello Bimbos!

  	My students still have vacations until Monday - so we have time to prepare the lessons for the coming weeks and do a lot of paper work! I have spend the two last days at my PC writing all kinds of documents.
  	I don't like this kind of work but it has to be done and my boss wants to see it on Monday.

  	I will meet a friend tonight - we will order pizza and watch the first movie Sex and the City.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 5, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Hello Bimbos!
> My students still have vacations until Monday - so we have time to prepare the lessons for the coming weeks and do a lot of paper work! I have spend the two last days at my PC writing all kinds of documents.
> I don't like this kind of work but it has to be done and my boss wants to see it on Monday.
> 
> I will meet a friend tonight - we will order pizza and watch the first movie Sex and the City.



 	well good luck in completing all your paperwork sweetie. i'm sure you will get it all done! and enjoy sex and the city and pizza tonight! i have been watching an insane amount of sex and the city recently! i bought the 2nd movie and watched that on christmas eve. and since then i have been working my way through each season again! i'm now on season 3!!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 5, 2011)

Susanne, hope you get the lesson plan done up soon! And enjoy your evening! Yeah, there are always work which we don't like but they have to be done.

  	Lou, I'm sure you lead your team well. Good luck!

  	My tv stand is up! Except for the wires that are sticking everywhere lol. I will take a pic this evening if it is not too dark. It has been raining everyday.
  	I'm very tired today as I couldn't sleep last night. yawn* I shall try to relax this evening.

  	kittykit, cham pale will be launched this friday here and I hope to see it this Sunday. i guess i can pass everything too!


----------



## Susanne (Jan 5, 2011)

I have decided to get my first LV in NY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	I want a wallet in Monogram Multicolore - that will fit with every purse and is really classy.

  	Have a great day you all!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 6, 2011)

Susanne said:


> I have decided to get my first LV in NY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	oh very exciting!! which one will you get? the one with the black base colour or the white? and yes it is very classy indeed!


----------



## Susanne (Jan 6, 2011)

Susanne said:


> oh very exciting!! which one will you get? *the one with the black base colour or the white? *and yes it is very classy indeed!


	The white base colour!

  	BTW - I love my new Dell notebook. I am glad I got it finally!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 6, 2011)

awesome! i think the white has the really nice pink insides which looks so pretty! you should have a look on the purseforum. i never post on there but i love looking at all the picturesn people put up of their bags and stuff!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 6, 2011)

<~~~Looks at her pearl, frost and glitter Opis. Looks at her pearl, frost and glittery lipsticks, glosses, eye shadows.  Her glittery bags...her glittery wallet.

  	Bimbo here.  After all, I grew up during the disco age.  We invented glitter!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 6, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> <~~~Looks at her pearl, frost and glitter Opis. Looks at her pearl, frost and glittery lipsticks, glosses, eye shadows.  Her glittery bags...her glittery wallet.
> 
> Bimbo here.  After all, I grew up during the disco age.  We invented glitter!


	welcome!! happy to have you!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello, ElvenEyes! Joins in the group hug!

  	Last night I wanted to post but Specktra was acting up and I couldn't post anything. I had the pics of my tv stand too.

  	So here I'm typing again, but the pics will come later.

  	Susanne, glad to know the Dell was worth it! And yay for the LV! Your NY trip is even more exciting!

  	Thanks, Lou. I could sleep last night. Not the best sleep but it was enough.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 7, 2011)

last night the evening seemed to dissapear on me! and i didnt even do that much! crazy! and i'm pleased you got a little more sleep last night 

  	we didnt find out the competition results yesterday but we find out today! so wish me luck! and i took my laptop into the computer guy yesterday. hopefully he will call today and tell me what data he managed to get back


----------



## Susanne (Jan 7, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 


 		 			awesome! i* think the white has the really nice pink insides which looks so pretty!* you should have a look on the purseforum. i never post on there but i love looking at all the picturesn people put up of their bags and stuff! 





	Yes, I want pink inside or the light teal!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 7, 2011)

I didn't know the interior is pink/teal. I just googled can saw the pink ones, truly gorgeous! Can't find any teal ones.

  	Lou, good luck! Hope you bring home the prize money!  And also you get good news on your laptop.

  	Here's my tv stand. The wires, they are everywhere! lol





  	The white parts are drawers.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 7, 2011)

Look here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...s?q=LV+Insolite+wallet&hl=de&gbv=2&tbs=isch:1


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 7, 2011)

[No message]


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 7, 2011)

Susanne said:


> Look here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 	Gorgeous! The wallet you want is exactly like this or with a different design of the pockets? I like the pink and teal ones most too! The red one looks very luxurious.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 7, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Gorgeous! The wallet you want is exactly like this or with a different design of the pockets? I like the pink and teal ones most too! The red one looks very luxurious.


 
	Yes, I think I want this design of the wallet as well. In white and pink or teal - I have to see them in real.

  	I am sorry you have all this stress at work!! Take care  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	And I really  love your TV.


----------



## nunu (Jan 7, 2011)

Miss QQ your tv stand is very nice! I am sorry about your boss though


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 7, 2011)

^^ Thanks, Nora.

  	Thanks, Susanne. I love my tv too.  Hope you will like the wallet when you see it in person! Or maybe something else will catch your eyes when you are in the store.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 7, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 


		 			^^ Thanks, Nora.

 		 			Thanks, Susanne. I love my tv too.  Hope you will like the wallet when you see it in person! *Or maybe something else will catch your eyes when you are in the store. *




	I am a bit afraid to be honest  But the wallet will be a great start.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 7, 2011)

lol. Whatever you choose, just enjoy it! Enjoy the experience of buying it too.

  	I got to try OPI Shatter nail polish today. I've been curious to see the effect but I didn't buy it. It looks dirty on my nails and I don't like it although it is interesting.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 7, 2011)

I hope to get my Chanel Black Pearl soon!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 7, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Yes, I think I want this design of the wallet as well. In white and pink or teal - I have to see them in real.
> I am sorry you have all this stress at work!! Take care
> 
> 
> ...



 	the teal one is lovely but i think the girl in me loves the pink more!! i have been loving the wallet that nick bought me for christmas. it is a smaller one but is perfect for day to day use and more importantly it fits in my eva! i also like the look of the LV bracelets and stuff but they are quite pricey for fashion jewelery i guess.  and i love how we all have such similar interest here! so many of my real life friends don't understand why i can spend an hour looking at pictures of pretty bags, make up and clothing. or even why i would spend money on it all myself!!

  	i hope everybody is all set to have a great weekend!


----------



## Susanne (Jan 7, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *LMD84* 


		 			the teal one is lovely but i think the girl in me loves the pink more!! i have been loving the wallet that nick bought me for christmas. it is a smaller one but is perfect for day to day use and more importantly it fits in my eva! i also like the look of the LV bracelets and stuff but they are quite pricey for fashion jewelery i guess.  *and i love how we all have such similar interest here! so many of my real life friends don't understand why i can spend an hour looking at pictures of pretty bags, make up and clothing. or even why i would spend money on it all myself!!*

 		 			i hope everybody is all set to have a great weekend!









 Yes, I love being with all of you here!


----------



## Susanne (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh, and Lou - I am glad you love your wallet you got for christmas - this was a lovely present!

  	I am watching The Vampire Diaries on DVD - in English - you can always improve yourself


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 8, 2011)

Susanne said:


> Oh, and Lou - I am glad you love your wallet you got for christmas - this was a lovely present!
> 
> I am watching The Vampire Diaries on DVD - in English - you can always improve yourself


	good for you for watching it in english!  that is great and a fun way to better your language skills (although i think you write in very good english anyway!)

  	i'm having a nightmare day! 2 of my guys have called in sick and i can't seem to get cover from anybody! such a nightmare!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 8, 2011)

^^ *hugs*



LMD84 said:


> Yes, I love being with all of you here!


	*joins in the hug*  We love pretty things! LV has some gorgeous earrings that I love, I think in the fine jewellery line, but the price is out of my budget. I love looking at them. 

  	Enjoy watching the series, Susanne. The show just started running in my local tv channel but I didn't watch it. I'm still watching Gossip Girl, series 1. lol

  	Lou, it must be an anxious wait for the competition results. Good luck again! I think 50 pounds for the work is worth it! I changed my IBM laptop's fan once and it cost about the same price as that. It's good that you can still use it now, until you get your macbook pro. And thanks, I love my tv and the picture - the colours and image are superior! I said before my only complain is the sound, but I'm getting used to it now. Can't wait to see yours!

  	I just depotted my first mac e/s, Bold & Brazen (starflash)! Picked this because it is my least used e/s, as it is very close to Expensive Pink. It is slightly ruined at the edges, but I am so pleased!  Tomorrow when I'm in town shopping, I plan to buy a mac 15 e/s palette so that I can depot more! Hopefully the store has stocks. Ladies, do you put the metal pan straight into the palette or do you stick a magnet behind the pan first and stick it in the palette? I doubt I can get the sheet magnet where I can cut into circles. 

  	Have a good weekend, ladies!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 8, 2011)

I've just looked at LV's website for their fashion jewellery, and the earrings and necklaces are so sweet and cute looking! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Wish the Sweet Monogram in my heart earrings were mine.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 8, 2011)

yay on depotting your first shadow! i always use a magnet before i put it in the palette because otherwise they could fall out. i dont have round magnets either but i managed to buy what looks like a roll of tape but it's actually magnet and i cut off little bits to stick on the back of the shadows and blush  

  	speaking of LV i saw a lady in my store today with a lovely bag! it was the stresa model in the azur print. and the leather had turned to a lovely honey colour - it was beautiful! and also the first authentic LV i have seen in lincoln!! most that i see are really bad fakes sadly. i'm not a fan of fake bags. if you cant have the real thing then why fake it? be happy with what you have - no need to pretend you have a bag you cant afford - but a just as nice bag that you can afford instead


----------



## Susanne (Jan 9, 2011)

I agree, I don't like fake bags! I prefer saving money then and look forward to a real one. Or buy another nice one!

  	I have visited a good friend of mine this weekend and we have made the plan to visit Las Vegas in 2012 together  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	This is a good reason to save, isn't it?

  	New York this year and a LV wallet - so maybe I can save for a bag in Las Vegas?

  	These kind of dreams make every day life easier I think. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Have a great Sunday you all!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 9, 2011)

I don't like fake branded bags too. I would feel weird carrying one. To me, the point of buying a branded bag is to enjoy the superior quality of the product, not to show off. Yeah, if I can't afford one I'll buy an affordable but real / non-branded one.

  	Las Vegas sounds awesome! Coincidentally it's intials is LV too! lol!

  	All this talk about lv bag got me curious so I went into the store today, and I saw the wallet! The pink interior one was on display so I took a look at it. The compartments are great and the gold zips look so luxurious. It costs a whopping S$1110!

  	I bought the mac 15 e/s palette today!  Couldn't find the tape magents that are stickable. The pan is loose when I put it inside the palette.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 9, 2011)

Yay for your palette! I love MAC e/s palette - I wish I would finally start depotting 

  	Oh, and you liked the wallet..... your description sounds great.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 9, 2011)

I am also expecting my first 15 eyeshadow palette!  I bought 15 shades to put in it (all in the little pans rather than the regular eyeshadow containers).  Are they magnetic or do I have to find something to put underneath them?  Now I am worried and it is coming tomorrow, I think.

  	On another note, my Coach order arrived and I am loving my goodies.  They are for spring, and we are expecting snow this week, so it will be a while before I will be using them, but I can drool while looking at them until then!  Here is a photo!


----------



## Susanne (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! I love the colors!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 9, 2011)

Your Coach goodies are beautiful! I love the colours too! Lou will love these - she is a Coach fan. 

  	I think the mac pans come with magnets behind each of them. But if we depot, then we have to stick the magnet ourselves.

  	Yes, Susanne I love the wallet. The white background with the multi colour logo looks very cheery. Brings a smile to my face. And depotting is fun and it is much neater if I have all the e/s in a palette. I now have 14 mac e/s singles, but I have only depotted one.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 9, 2011)

MissQQ, awesome new avatar! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I look forward to see the wallet in real as well.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 9, 2011)

Susanne said:


> MissQQ, awesome new avatar!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	yes very classy avatar!


----------



## Susanne (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi Lou


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks, everyone. The larger bag looks like a soft pink in the photo but it is actually lilac and I love it! It is so roomy I could put a good part of my life in it!!  And my Kindle in its pink cover!  I love it all and am only sorry I can't use it right away...so I plan to save my pennies and get a gorgeous fall/winter one when they come out late next summer and thoroughly spoil myself!  I took a leap of faith and picked these out via the online shop.  If it is pink or purple, it pretty much will make me happy!!  I love the wristlet, too.  And my mega coin purse!  It is almost too nice for coins! 

  	I am realizing I need a tutorial on depotting!  I also need to get a little 4 palette to put my favourites in when daytripping with hubby.  Shale is a definite one going in.  I will have to think on the 3 others!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 9, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Thanks, everyone. The larger bag looks like a soft pink in the photo but it is actually lilac and I love it! It is so roomy I could put a good part of my life in it!!  And my Kindle in its pink cover!  I love it all and am only sorry I can't use it right away...so I plan to save my pennies and get a gorgeous fall/winter one when they come out late next summer and thoroughly spoil myself!  I took a leap of faith and picked these out via the online shop.  If it is pink or purple, it pretty much will make me happy!!  I love the wristlet, too.  And my mega coin purse!  It is almost too nice for coins!
> 
> I am realizing I need a tutorial on depotting!  I also need to get a little 4 palette to put my favourites in when daytripping with hubby.  Shale is a definite one going in.  I will have to think on the 3 others!


	yes i have 4 of the quads that i put my all time faves in! i have a purple one, green blue and neautral one! they are good for easy access and to take when travelling anywhere  but then i also have 6 15 palettes too.... i'm terrible!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 9, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> yes i have 4 of the quads that i put my all time faves in! i have a purple one, green blue and neautral one! they are good for easy access and to take when travelling anywhere  but then i also have 6 15 palettes too.... i'm terrible!


	Ooooh, 6 15 palettes!  Heaven! Seriously, I have been dreaming of MAC in my sleep these past few days!  They must be gorgeous!  When I went to my first MAC store on Friday night I just stood in front of the lipsticks and drooled.  Then I bought 3 and plotted a bunch more to pick up next visit....which I hope will be soon, or I will just order online.  It is so addicting, but I love having a different look each day and not stuck in a rut of my same routine over and over again.  Even hubby is having fun seeing what I wear each day!  I can think of worse things we could be addicted to!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jan 9, 2011)

hey darls hope you are all doing well! welcome elveneyes! love your coach stuff too!

  	having a hard time here at the moment, finding it very hard to be away from everyone i love. am seriously considering resigning from my job as im really unhappy living so far away


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 10, 2011)

Nzsallyb said:


> hey darls hope you are all doing well! welcome elveneyes! love your coach stuff too!
> 
> having a hard time here at the moment, finding it very hard to be away from everyone i love. am seriously considering resigning from my job as im really unhappy living so far away


	oh sally i'm sorry you're still struggling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 if it were me and i knew that i had enough money to keep me going while looking for a new job i would most likely leave. 

  	today i will actually be able to pick my laptop up! yay! it will be like starting agian with a whole new machine!  and lets also hope that we find out who wins the competition at work today! i cant wait anymore! lol! have a great week guys!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks, ladies.  I thought, since it's a new year, why not change a new avatar. I've been very busy lately and will be in the next few weeks. After that, I will be able to slow down, I hope. 

  	ElvenEyes, depotting isn't hard, Just search for some videos at youtube and you get lots of lessons! Your lilac coach bag is a beauty. I have a soft spot for white and light coloured bags, but they get dirty easily because I throw them around. 

  	Lou, your 15 mac palettes must be amazing. Have you ever taken pics of all of them together? Good luck lol! They are good at keeping you in the suspense on who wins. My local LV stores (2 of them) are all right, we can wear anything and enter the stores. Besides, the stores are crowded and we have to queue, for maybe 5 to 10 mins, to enter. So I don't feel the SAs are watching me when I'm inside lol. I feel quite at ease, even though I was just looking and not buying. You should enter one next time!

  	Sally, I'm sorry to hear you are not happy there. How long have you been at the job? If I were really unhappy at a job even after giving myself sometime to adapt, i would leave. And it's your first job too, so don't be too hard on yourself!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 10, 2011)

@Lou~I went for some slightly richer colours (I seem to be working my way up from very pale shades to deeper tones!) so they were:

  	Sweetie, Creme de la Femme and Lustering! 

  	Anyone here have Russian Red?  Is it a nice cool pure red or is it orangey?  I am a NW15, but look good in anything pale to rosy pink/pinkish mauves and a pure cool red.  Then it starts to look scary on me!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 10, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> @Lou~I went for some slightly richer colours (I seem to be working my way up from very pale shades to deeper tones!) so they were:
> 
> Sweetie, Creme de la Femme and Lustering!
> 
> Anyone here have Russian Red?  Is it a nice cool pure red or is it orangey?  I am a NW15, but look good in anything pale to rosy pink/pinkish mauves and a pure cool red.  Then it starts to look scary on me!


	oh those are lovely colours! enjoy them! and yes i worked my way up to bolder and darker colours for my lips  i always used to just wear sheer pink glosses but now i wear anything  and i dont have russian red sadly. i think Susanne has though....


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jan 10, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Sally, I'm sorry to hear you are not happy there. How long have you been at the job? If I were really unhappy at a job even after giving myself sometime to adapt, i would leave. And it's your first job too, so don't be too hard on yourself!


  	ive been at the job for a month, and it feels as tho the longer i stay here, the more upset and down in the dumps i get. ive adapted well to the job, but im just not that happy, and i feel as though nothing is challenging me - ive got no passion to get out of bed in the morning like i used to. there is a job coming up which is alot closer to all my family and bf (like 2 hours drive), which i am hoping like hell to get, but there is going to be so much competition for the job

  	how is everyone? sorry to be a debbie downer at the moment, im just finding it so lonely up here at the moment


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 11, 2011)

^ you're not being a downer sweetie! i understand why you are so down and upset at the moment. you can vent here all you'd like! 

  	i'm very stressed. im still 2 guys down at work and because of this it looks like i will be working 14 days straight which kinda sucks. today should be my day off too so hopefully it will go well.


----------



## vintageroses (Jan 11, 2011)

boo!  i hate working 14 days straight! I always have to do that since I work in events now! I just got out 2 my wisdom tooth! oh my, it was bad!  My tooth are pretty well rooted & they had curvy roots making it extra hard to get out & I was trembling in fear. The twisting of the tooth the loosen it was what really freaked me out! I'm glad it's over now!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 11, 2011)

^^ Hope the soreness goes away quickly! Eat your ice creams! 

 	 		Sally I hope you get the job! Don't worry, you can tell us anything here. I was ranting a lot recently too. I know what you mean, no passion getting out of bed in the mornings. Happens to me too.

 	 		Lou, sorry about the disappointment. Don't lose heart, at least you know your team was leading for 4 weeks! Hope you are not too stress at work. Here's hoping for a less stressful 2011 for everyone! 

 	 		Yes, I'm lucky to get branded and high street brands at the same place, and it is only half an hour train ride from my house. That's the perks of living in a tiny country lol.



​


----------



## Susanne (Jan 11, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *ElvenEyes* 

 
 		 			Anyone here have *Russian Red?*  Is it a nice cool pure red or is it orangey?  I am a NW15, but look good in anything pale to rosy pink/pinkish mauves and a pure cool red.  Then it starts to look scary on me! 



	I have both, the lipstick and the lipglass - and they are red. More a yellow-based than a blue-based like MAC Red, but a great red!

  	I have really busy days at school again and look forward to some more free time at Saturday. I want to get my first Pandora charm this week - the one for January 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A Murano glass.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 11, 2011)

Susanne said:


> I have both, the lipstick and the lipglass - and they are red. More a yellow-based than a blue-based like MAC Red, but a great red!
> I have really busy days at school again and look forward to some more free time at Saturday. I want to get my first Pandora charm this week - the one for January
> 
> 
> ...


	Ah, thank you!  Anything yellow or orange does not look good on me. I am so pale and I need to keep things fairly cool, except some browns that are soft and lean toward a taupe/pinky tone rather than something more golden. You have nice golden skin compared to me!  I am a NW15 with a very porcelain skintone.  One thing less to take out of my MAC basket, but that is okay, because I am plotting another palette. LOL  Shame on me!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 11, 2011)

yes that was another stressful day! eek! and then i had to go food shopping which took a while. i did swing by comet though to have a look at the macbooks again! i swear i drive myself crazy with things - do i get the macbook or the imac? seeing as i have a netbook do i need the macbook? the imac is the same price but much more powerful!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 11, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> yes that was another stressful day! eek! and then i had to go food shopping which took a while. i did swing by comet though to have a look at the macbooks again! i swear i drive myself crazy with things - do i get the macbook or the imac? seeing as i have a netbook do i need the macbook? the imac is the same price but much more powerful!


	When I quickly read macbook I thought MAC had come out with some gorgeous, thick catalogue of all their products and swatches of colours and just felt like I HAD to get to a store and get me one!  Phew....good thing I read the whole thing!  Unfortunately I don't know the difference between the two products but do know for some reason my computer guru nephew recently succumbed to a macbook, even though he already has some kind of notebook.  Then again, he buys computers and gadgets like we buy cosmetics!


----------



## vintageroses (Jan 11, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> ^^ Hope the soreness goes away quickly! Eat your ice creams!
> 
> ​


	Thank you hun!  I'm better today, not been eating alot but yes will be digging into some ice cream later  

  	Thank you so much you guys I have such amazing support here, it's amazing


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 12, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Thank you hun!  I'm better today, not been eating alot but yes will be digging into some ice cream later
> Thank you so much you guys I have such amazing support here, it's amazing


	i hope you are feeling much better today sweetie!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 12, 2011)

Yes, the iMac is really powerful and it looks impressive. I love how it looks, just sitting on the desktop.

  	I saw some magnetic strips, with one side that is stickable yesterday. However, I'm not buying it yet as it looks a little thick. I know of an art store that has a few types so I'm heading there this weekend to take a good look. 

  	Another stressful day for me, but I've decided to start on something new. I have tendered my resignation, bimbos! I just have to serve my notice and I'm a free woman! 

  	Here's my nails, Riva with OPI Shatter. They do look good together!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 12, 2011)

@ Miss QQ~Your nails are gorgeous!  Shattered is a good name for that look!  Sorry to hear so many stressful jobs going on.  My husband is going insane today with work being piled on him because they keep making cuts in employees and 1 person has to do the job of about 5 or 6.  It is maddening, and of course, no raise to set it off.

  	We are presently having a blizzard so the house is shuddering in the wind and howling about.  But it can't get me down.  I bought my 2nd MAC 15 palette and some gorgeous golds, greens, teals and a few others to fill it up.  I think half the fun is moving the pans around until you get it just right and the other half picking out what look you want for that day and having a myriad of choices!  Summer is going to be extra fun this year!!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 12, 2011)

^ congrats on handing in your notice! it didn't seem like you were paticularly happy at all so i hope that you can use this as a fresh start   oh and the crackle looks awesome!! they do look great together! how long did it take to crackle like that? was it pretty much instant? i need to get that polish for myself! it looks so cool!  i think it will be good over glitter polishes too!

  	my working day is stupidly stressful - once again everything that could go wrong has gone wrong! lol! 1.5 hours until i can get home - watch neighbours and relax!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks, ElvenEyes and Lou! I need a fresh start! 

  	The black np shatter almost instantly, in about 3 seconds. I don't own the polish, I tried it at the counter. I thought it looked dirty when I tried it last week on a single finger, but with all the fingernails like this, it looks much better and more artistic.

  	Hope you have a relaxing evening, Lou.

  	ElvenEyes, I can't wait to start moving my e/s around in the palette!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 12, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Thanks, ElvenEyes and Lou! I need a fresh start!
> 
> The black np shatter almost instantly, in about 3 seconds. I don't own the polish, I tried it at the counter. I thought it looked dirty when I tried it last week on a single finger, but with all the fingernails like this, it looks much better and more artistic.
> 
> ...


	yes that is very quick for it to shatter!  and yes i hope my evening will be relaxing - i shall also have a bath with a lush bomb in to lighten my mood!  hee hee!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 12, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> yes that is very quick for it to shatter!  and yes i hope my evening will be relaxing - i shall also have a bath with a lush bomb in to lighten my mood!  hee hee!


	I think it is easy for me to move them around because I will have had them for only a week apart. After that I will be used to where everything is and not want to change them, at least not much, or it will throw off my routine!  But I forgot to stuff in one 4 palette for trips, so next time.  I think it is all a brilliant idea!  But I watched the depotting videos and freaked out, so won't go there!  I don't have that many singles.  Only a dozen. The rest I will pick out for palettes.  I can't wait to play with pretty colours! 

  	I have planned a nice warm bath later today with my goatmilk suds.  I also want a nap! I was up until 2am reading and watching it snow.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 12, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *LMD84* 


*yes that was another stressful day! eek!* and then i had to go food shopping which took a while. i did swing by comet though to have a look at the macbooks again! *i swear i drive myself crazy with things - do i get the macbook or the imac?* seeing as i have a netbook do i need the macbook? the imac is the same price but much more powerful!



	I had a very stressful day at school today, too.

  	And Lou - I am like you with these things!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 For every decision i need more than much time.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 12, 2011)

My vacations I have had feel like ages ago.

  	Hope the rest of the week will be better!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 12, 2011)

i'm sorry you had a stressful day to sweetie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




were the students having some issues? i hope that tomorrow will be much better for you. and i'm pleased i am not the only person who thinks alot about making choices! i think when lots of money is involved it is good to take time and just think about things! but apparently i am driving nick mad with my constant chatter about it all! lol!

  	oh and we have offcially booked our Florida holiday for september 2012 now! yay! i'm excited already! we have decided that this time we shall go to discovery cove! it looks amazing! check it out! - www.discoverycove.com


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jan 12, 2011)

Susanne said:


> My vacations I have had feel like ages ago.
> 
> Hope the rest of the week will be better!


	you and me both!


  	the job where i want to work has come up, so i am going to write my cover letter and apply tomorrow after work. keep you fingers crossed bimbos! i want this job sooo bad, i really dont know what ill do if i dont get a look in, im not sure that i will cope, this has kept me going over the last month the thought of applying for it

  	hope you are all well! have found a company that ships makeup forever to NZ! i really want to try the foundations! have any of you ladies tried any? what would you recommend from makeup forever?


----------



## vintageroses (Jan 12, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Yes, the iMac is really powerful and it looks impressive. I love how it looks, just sitting on the desktop.
> 
> I saw some magnetic strips, with one side that is stickable yesterday. However, I'm not buying it yet as it looks a little thick. I know of an art store that has a few types so I'm heading there this weekend to take a good look.
> 
> ...



 	Ooohh wow!! I'm digging your nails hun!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 13, 2011)

sally i shall keep my fingers and toes crossed that you get an interview for the job where you want to work! that would be so great for you!

  	today is a new day! i am less stressed, feeling happy so lets hope work goes well for me today!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 13, 2011)

^^ It's great to feel happy in the morning. Fingers crossed for you! Congrats on booking your vacation! Discovery Cove looks fantastic! I love getting into the water.

  	I've been watching Bondi Rescue and it makes me want to go Bondi Beach all the time. It looks relaxing and exciting at the same time! lol.

  	Here's hoping all of us have a nice and relaxing vacation this year, or maybe next year. 

  	Good luck, Sally! Stay positive and it will bring more positive vibes! The shatter nail polish feels a little funny on, because now the surface of my nail is uneven lol. And it dries matte, but I have topped it with top coat so it feels less creepy.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 13, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
 		 			i'm sorry you had a stressful day to sweetie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*were the students having some issues? i hope that tomorrow will be much better for you. *and i'm pleased i am not the only person who thinks alot about making choices! *i think when lots of money is involved it is good to take time and just think about things!* but apparently i am driving nick mad with my constant chatter about it all! lol!

 		 			oh and we have offcially booked our Florida holiday for september 2012 now! yay! i'm excited already! we have decided that this time we shall go to discovery cove! it looks amazing! check it out! - www.discoverycove.com



  	Yay for Florida!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I have added a LV Speedy 35 to my Las Vegas wishlist for Easter 2012 - I agree, I always need a lot of time for making these decisions - but I am sure this time I will get one!

  	And the LV wallet this year on Easter in NY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	No, the students were ok - but my team collegue who has been ill since 4 months suddenly came to school yesterday morning -

  	Come on? On a Wednesday? Can't you call before you come back or send an email?? -

  	and made things totally chaotical. Thanks a lot.


  	I bought my Pandora Murano glass charm today and Black Pearl by Chanel! Yay!

  	Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 13, 2011)

@Susanne~Congrats on your new bead! They are so much fun to collect and create!  I love Pandora and Chamilia, so my bracelet is a mix of the two with the glass beads from Chamilia because I loved the iridescent look to them!  Here is a picture of my bracelet right now.  Every now and then I take one or two beads off and put others on, depending on the holiday (pumpkin for Halloween, Rabbit for Easter, etc.!)


----------



## Susanne (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh, your bracelet looks lovely! Thanks for sharing!

  	I look forward to collect one more every month.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 13, 2011)

Can't wait to see your bracelet! So you have decided to get the Speedy now? 

  	I have always like the LV monogram Tivoli GM. I think the shape is special and lady-like, and can carry loads of stuff. 

  	Sorry to hear about the chaos in school. It is a little strange, showing up announced after a long leave.

  	ElvenEyes, the bracelet is gorgeous! You are right, I love the rainbow glow of the beads!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 13, 2011)

Thank you! It was definitely a process of a few years of collecting, but that is half the fun!  Finding ones that have true meaning to you.  Luckily we bought these all before the prices went up, too.  It is heavy, though, once you have it filled up. I want to get another one, collect some beads and leave it at that...I think. I am not sure.  lol  Right now my money is going to cosmetics and nice perfumes. I am sick of my old standbys and collecting some newer fragrances, which I am loving. LaVanila.  Ah!  Miss Dior...Ah!!  Hubby gave me a bottle of Opium...nice scent, but it is making me cough, so something is bothering me. I can't return it either, because the packaging has been tossed.  I am so sad.  Maybe I will give it to my MIL and have him pick me out something else! She always gets my hand me downs and they never bother her!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 13, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Can't wait to see your bracelet! So you have decided to get the Speedy now?
> 
> I have always like the LV monogram Tivoli GM. I think the shape is special and lady-like, and can carry loads of stuff.
> 
> ...


	yes the tivoli is a classic bag to me! great shape and size! and i like it in the monogram print too! although there isnt much that i dont like from LV! i need to win the lottery to buy all that i would like! and if i win it big i'd buy you ladies gifts too! lol!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 14, 2011)

I love the Tivoli, so I guess hopefully one day I'll be a proud owner. I'm not a particularly big LV fan but it is growing on me.  No good for my wallet though! Enjoy the weekend! I have to work half a day tomorrow but so be it. I shall enjoy myself after that!


----------



## Susanne (Jan 14, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Can't wait to see your bracelet! *So you have decided to get the Speedy now?*
> 
> I have always like the LV monogram Tivoli GM. I think the shape is special and lady-like, and can carry loads of stuff.
> 
> ...


 
	Yes, finally - but Easter 2012. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It will be great to buy it in Las Vegas.

  	Have a great weekend you all!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 14, 2011)

yes have a great weekend guys! sadly i am working both days (what else would i be doing?!) bit tonight i plan on chilling out, maybe have a glass of wine. i'm currently watching sex and the city which is making me happy.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 14, 2011)

Enjoy your evening, Lou! Sounds great.

  	I am enjoying a glass of wine, too - and continue watching The Vampire Diaries again.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 14, 2011)

Oh, and do you know what sucks?

  	I have just started a new Plushlash mascara last week - and yesterday I got an eye infection.

  	Now I have to throw the Plushlash away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and buy a new mascara - I will get a drugstore one this time, I guess.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 14, 2011)

Susanne said:


> Oh, and do you know what sucks?
> 
> I have just started a new Plushlash mascara last week - and yesterday I got an eye infection.
> 
> ...


  	that completely sucks!! i'm sorry sweetie  i usually use drugstore mascara to be fair. the only mascara i splash out on is opulash. and i need a new one actually! that will be something to buy at the end of the month!  and enjoy the vampire diaries!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jan 14, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the eye infection, Susanne  There are some good drugstore mascaras out there, though, I hope you find something you like!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 14, 2011)

Sorry about your eye infection and having to throw the mascara away. The only mac mascara I ever tried is zoom lash and it is very black.

  	I'm looking forward to my weekend shopping later!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jan 14, 2011)

^ Let us know what you get!

  	I've been buying things like MAD. I'm on a no-buy right now. The next thing I'm going to be buying (besides a nail polish here and there) is some MAC. I got a gift card from a friend the other day & I'm saving it until something comes out that I NEED to have.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 15, 2011)

Good morning!

  	I haven't bought from MAC since A Tartan Tale - my next haul will be two items from Wonder Woman, one Cremeblend blush and the two new Viva Glam lippies.
  	Then I will wait to Surf Baby again.

  	My last makeup haul was Black Pearl from Chanel. Yay!

  	I want to try a mascara by Maybelline - although Nivea has some good ones as well.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 15, 2011)

have fun shopping ladies!! the closest i will get to shopping today is selling stuff to other people!  nick was saying how badly he wanted to spend a day with me where we can go shopping and out for ba meal - we've not been able to do that since new years day and won't be able to until next Sunday  that's a long time.


Susanne said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I haven't bought from MAC since A Tartan Tale - my next haul will be two items from Wonder Woman, one Cremeblend blush and the two new Viva Glam lippies.
> Then I will wait to Surf Baby again.
> ...


	i love maybelline mascaras! i love full and soft the most but they dont sell it in the uk anymore! so i usually buy loads when i go to the states to keep me going until the next time i go! lol! i also love the falsies and the collosall mascara!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 15, 2011)

Nivea makeup is not available here, we only have Nivea skincare. And we have very few and different maybelline mascaras as compared to Europe or the US. Current'y, Maybelline has a collaboration with Hello Kitty and the cat eye mascara is Asia exclusive I think. I was tempted to buy but I didn't.

  	http://www.mywomenstuff.com/2010/07/28/limited-edition-maybelline-x-hello-kitty-volum-express-cat-eyes-mascara/

  	My last MAC makeup purchase was Stereo Rose and Petticoat! I am looking forward to Wonder Woman and will find out more about Surf Baby too as it sounds promising. 

  	Enjoy Black pearl, Susanne! I bought makeup from Chanel spring collection, including Black pearl, and a permanent duo today. My friend helped me to order Seche Vite top coat online and it arrived today. I've heard good things about it so I'm excited to try it! I also bought thin stickable magnet strips for the e/s pans for my mac 15 e/s palette. I found the magnet tape too but I'm not sure which is more suitable, so I bought a packet of thin strips to try out. If they don't work then I'll buy the tape. Maybe I will do some depotting tomorrow.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh wow!! That HK mascara by Maybelline is so cute! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Enjoy your Chanel makeup and depotting!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 15, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Nivea makeup is not available here, we only have Nivea skincare. And we have very few and different maybelline mascaras as compared to Europe or the US. Current'y, Maybelline has a collaboration with Hello Kitty and the cat eye mascara is Asia exclusive I think. I was tempted to buy but I didn't.
> 
> http://www.mywomenstuff.com/2010/07/28/limited-edition-maybelline-x-hello-kitty-volum-express-cat-eyes-mascara/
> 
> ...


  	the maybelline hello kitty mascara is awesome!! i wish i had one! so cute! and you will love seche vite! it is my top coat of choice! your nails dry so fast and they have such a glossy finish! it rocks! i need a new one in fact! i tried using teh china glaze fast dry top coat but it wasnt as good  not as glossy or quick drying!



	work was very slow today! quite quiet and the people we had in were either rude or annoying! plus because we have sold out of so much stuff we barely have something to sell!! not cool! tonight i plan on watching more sex and the city and also jersey shore! nick is busy doing some game stuff so i tend to leave him to it!! lol!


----------



## vintageroses (Jan 15, 2011)

^^ I used to really love Seche Vite! But now I'm using Sally Hansen Megashine! It is really glossier than seche vite! I love it more  Just thought I'll share!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 15, 2011)

^^ Thanks, I'll take a look when I'm in watsons next time!
  	 
  	Lou, it's not very nice when you don't have much to sell isn't it, as SAs. It must be due to the over whelming  holiday sales I guess. Hope your store gets more stocks soon! Enjoy watching the TV series!
  	 
  	I have successfully stuck the magnet behind my mac e/s pan! I'm so pleased! I also got the sticker at the bottom of the e/s pot out and stuck it to my pan, before the magnet. Cheers to my first baby step in building my 15 e/s palette!


----------



## vintageroses (Jan 16, 2011)

^^ wooohoo! yayys for depotting!  it's fun & addictive!HAHA


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 16, 2011)

vintageroses said:


> ^^ wooohoo! yayys for depotting!  it's fun & addictive!HAHA


	it is very addictive!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 16, 2011)

I didn't know depotting is so fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have depotted 6 e/s and stopped for now. Next week I will continue. It was a little tiring removing the glue from the back of the pan and my hands got all sticky. When I've finished all 14 and I take a pic of my palette! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm also excited I can B2M for 2 lipsticks! And recommendations from the perm line?


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 16, 2011)

Congrats to all the brave people who have depotted!  I only have 8 shadows that are in the little pots, so will keep them that way, but I have ordered my 3rd palette which concentrates on some deeper pinks, purples and blues.  I am really excited about it and palettes are definitely addicting!  I am being lazy this morning due to cramps (endometriosis...ugh!), so watching movies, reading and devouring some Blueberry/Acai yogurt!  I also went a bit nuts at Sephora. Hehehe....great way to spend the day!  Besides, it is so cold out!  About 17 degrees!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 16, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Congrats to all the brave people who have depotted!  I only have 8 shadows that are in the little pots, so will keep them that way, but I have ordered my 3rd palette which concentrates on some deeper pinks, purples and blues.  I am really excited about it and palettes are definitely addicting!  I am being lazy this morning due to cramps (endometriosis...ugh!), so watching movies, reading and devouring some Blueberry/Acai yogurt!  I also went a bit nuts at Sephora. Hehehe....great way to spend the day!  Besides, it is so cold out!  About 17 degrees!


	i'm sorry about your cramps sweetie, but it sounds like you have been having a lovely day apart from that! and yes it is very cold here too! and windy! my hair has been all over the place when outside today!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 16, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> I'm sorry about your cramps sweetie, but it sounds like you have been having a lovely day apart from that! and yes it is very cold here too! and windy! my hair has been all over the place when outside today!


  	Thank you!  It drives me insane to be glued to a heating pad. But I got creative.  I set up an extension cord so I can plug myself in at the computer (desktop) and shop!  How can one get depressed browsing Sephora,MAC and other cool places?!!  And I am watching a Tudor marathon on BBC, so I find ways to turn something sour into something fun!!  I know what you mean about the hair. Our house is humid enough to be comfy, but outside it is so cold and dry it just starts to fly about like I am Medusa!  Such a flattering look on me!  lol


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 16, 2011)

awesome! yes browsing awesome websites always makes me happy! they have recently made a forever21 uk site and i keep looking at awesome clithing. i spent quite a bit last month but dont want to spend too much this month because i am loosing weight so the clothing might not fit for long!  and i am keeping warm by sniggling under the duvet in bed on my netbook! such a slob! lol!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 16, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> awesome! yes browsing awesome websites always makes me happy! they have recently made a forever21 uk site and i keep looking at awesome clithing. i spent quite a bit last month but dont want to spend too much this month because i am loosing weight so the clothing might not fit for long!  and i am keeping warm by sniggling under the duvet in bed on my netbook! such a slob! lol!


	Hehehe...we are the same. I am still in my jammies!  But I have lipstick and gloss on. Priorities, you know?!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jan 16, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Hehehe...we are the same. I am still in my jammies!  But I have lipstick and gloss on. Priorities, you know?!


  	Today I put on foundation, eye makeup and gloss but never changed out of my pajamas


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 16, 2011)

lol  It must be a Sunday thing!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 17, 2011)

happy monday guys!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 17, 2011)

It's Monday night for me now! That's one day down from my busy schedule ahead. 

  	Thanks for the recommendation on the lipsticks, Lou. I've seen all three before. I think it's likely I'll get Hue.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jan 17, 2011)

Happy Monday, girls! Hope you have a grrrrreat week!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 17, 2011)

LittleMaryJane said:


> Happy Monday, girls! Hope you have a grrrrreat week!


	lets hope! i am getting my day off tomorrow which is awesome news!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 17, 2011)

Hue is gorgeous! I agree that it makes for a nice everyday colour and a few of MAC's that are like that I have bought doubles of so I always have one in my purse.  Hue, Angel, Pink Plaid and I need one rosier one...maybe Bombshell.  I will have to see!  I had fun today playing with my new gold and green eyeshadow palettes and put up my FOTD.  I love MAC greens!  Their colours are so amazing I can't stop buying new ones and trying them out!!  I love them all!

  	Snow, sleet, freezing rain on its way for tomorrow.  Not good!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 17, 2011)

Enjoy your off day, Lou!

  	I have Lucky Green and I love it! I also have Bombshell and although the colour is great, I don't like frost. I like lustre the most.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 17, 2011)

I just returned from a visit to the MAC store and Sephora.   I am having way too much fun!  I bought a bunch of stuff, plus some lippies and got to play with the Mia Clairisonic, which I have now ordered.  I fell completely in love with it.  I wanted pink but they didn't have any at that store, so ordered one.  The best part was that one of the makeup artists at Sephora complimented me on my eyes and how I did them up today, asking what colours I used.  I had to break the news to her that it was all by MAC!  lol  Ah, well....  In a few days I can play with my Clairisonic Mia and the world will be perfect!!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 18, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> I just returned from a visit to the MAC store and Sephora.   I am having way too much fun!  I bought a bunch of stuff, plus some lippies and got to play with the Mia Clairisonic, which I have now ordered.  I fell completely in love with it.  I wanted pink but they didn't have any at that store, so ordered one.  The best part was that one of the makeup artists at Sephora complimented me on my eyes and how I did them up today, asking what colours I used.  I had to break the news to her that it was all by MAC!  lol  Ah, well....  In a few days I can play with my Clairisonic Mia and the world will be perfect!!


	oh wow! enjoy your mia!! i am very jealous! and that was so sweet that the mua complimented you on your make up!  i bet you looked gorgeous!

  	i actually have a day off today and i am so excited about it! i'm relaxing all day - still in bed right now actually! just on my netbook. i shall get up and have breakfast soon though. i have some mango, pineapple and kiwi to have


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 18, 2011)

Enjoy your Clarisonic, ElvenEyes!

  	Lou, enjoy your off day! You are having a tropical fruits feast. 

  	I'm very tired today and my stomach isn't well. But I'm still eating like normal lol. Can't believe it is only Tuesday night because it feels like I've been through a whole work week already,

  	And a while back I was complaining about a bad OPI You don't know Jacques I bought. I now know that it is a fake OPI that the store sold to me! I'm so angry and pissed. Now I don't know if I should throw it away or keep it, because it never dries on my nail after hours and hours, but I love the colour so much.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you!  I am really excited about the Clarisonic because I loved the idea, wanted one, but I have sensitive skin and was not sure if it would irritate it.  Then I heard you can play with them at Sephora and that sold me!  They had on the sensitive brush which was pretty soft, plus I ordered the delicate one. Even hubby thought it was cool!  I hope it lives up to my expectations now!!  It should be here in two days! 

  	Lou~Enjoy your day off and have lots of fun.  Today I need to clean, which is fine because we are having a snow storm so not going out in this!

  	Miss QQ~So sorry to hear you are not feeling well and hope you improve as the day goes on. Gets lots of catnaps in and eat gently.  That is terrible about the OPI.  I wish OPI had an official online store we could order directly from. They would have so much more business and we would not have to hunt down places that sell them.  Right now I have Sally Hansen Loyal Lilac on and loving it!


----------



## Susanne (Jan 18, 2011)

Bimbos!

  	Hope you have a great week! Mine is busy again. I look forward to weekend already


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 18, 2011)

Susanne said:


> Bimbos!
> 
> Hope you have a great week! Mine is busy again. I look forward to weekend already


  	hey Susanne! sorry your work is so busy! i hope all the students are well and doing ok.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 18, 2011)

Hmmm.  I've always stored my makeup in little makeup bags in either the bedroom or the bathroom, but as they were zipped in, I didn't have to worry about the humidity.  Now that my collection has grown in leaps and bounds, I need to find a place for everything.  Help!  Have no place to put a vanity table. Our house is roomy enough, but every corner is taken up.  So do you all have vanities for your collection or do you do something else?  I keep seeing lots of drawers and vanity setups in the Train Case section. The best place for me to have a vanity is right where I am sitting now, however this is where the desktop computer, printer, scanner, etc. live!  Now I am clueless as to where to put everything!   I bought one of those spinny makeup organizer carousel on QVC which is great.  Maybe keep it on the bathroom counter and just move it out when we take showers?  We do have a fan in our bathroom to suck the moisture out.  I need advice!

  	I did see a cute pink train case, last night...

  	P.S.~I don't mind the snowstorms, but this one ended with ice, so everything is slick as can be and very dangerous for walking.  Not fun!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 19, 2011)

^^ Stay safe! This morning my stomach wasn't well but its slightly better now. Thanks.

  	Lou, it sounded like you had very healthy and delicious meals yesterday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's great that you have an off day again and we know you love keeping your house clean.






 Susanne, I'm busy at work too. I have no more energy for the rest of the week, but it is only Wednesday!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 19, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> ^^ Stay safe! This morning my stomach wasn't well but its slightly better now. Thanks.
> 
> Lou, it sounded like you had very healthy and delicious meals yesterday!
> 
> ...


	lol! yup i'm sad and love to clean the house! hee hee! i hope you find some more energy!! and when you do please share it with me for the day! lol! i'm so tired!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 19, 2011)

I am so jealous!  lol  I have a third bedroom, but that is where the computer, my desk, my 3 barrister bookcase, a wing chair and a mess on the floor begging to be given a proper place is!   My dresser has my jewelry box, ceramic box collection, perfume collection (I am nuts over perfume!) and my makeup brushes in fancy mugs.  If I could just narrow down one more drawer all my extra, not every day or week stuff could be neatly stored in those places and the rest on the carousel in the bathroom.  I look at the pictures in The Train Case section and drool! Do you have pics up of your collection?  Have you seen the ones on YouTube? OMG.  Makeup Heaven!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	We have had everything here today on this very lazy day.  Okay, not quite lazy. I did get some things done. Cleaning, dusting, towels, etc.  Snow, sleet, freezing rain, rain, now snow again.  Waiting for a MAC haul to arrive.  I know it is due today.  Been anxiously watching the tracking.  lol  Not that I am desperate or anything!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 19, 2011)

Well, gosh, darn, golly! I just found the pictures and your dressing room and vanity/cabinet are gorgeous! I am green with envy!


----------



## Susanne (Jan 20, 2011)

I love l/s Bombshell! One of my faves. Hue is my fave nude.

  	I will B2M for Angel l/s on Saturday! I haven't been at my counter since two months.

  	And I look forward to a Starbucks latte again


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 20, 2011)

Susanne said:


> I love l/s Bombshell! One of my faves. Hue is my fave nude.
> 
> I will B2M for Angel l/s on Saturday! I haven't been at my counter since two months.
> 
> And I look forward to a Starbucks latte again


	yay for starbucks! me and nick are going on sunday morning for a starbucks! i plan on having a hot chocolate but made with soy milk and no cream.  nick said that he wants to have breakfast there so he will most likely have a pastry too but i will have to skip that part!

  	in fact i am looking forward to sunday very much. it will be the first day that i can spend with nick since 1st jan!! and that wasnt fun back then because he was so ill with the flu! it is crazy to think it has been so long since we have had a day together! on the plus side my store finishes opening sundays at the end of the month - so two more to go! yay!


----------



## Susanne (Jan 20, 2011)

This is awesome!!



  	Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
					well *we have the third bedroom of our house as my make up room*! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it is a vrey small room though! and in it is a chest of drawers, warbrobe, vanity table and also i have a wooden cabinet with glass shelves and doors to store all my make up in. so all mac goes in that cabinet. then there are two drawers below it where i have little tubs - one for face, eyes and lip stick and lip gloss. then other stuff like liners, urban decay palettes and stuff all goes on top of the vanity table.  i have seen some people buy those plastic drawers - they are very tall but not too wide - that way they could have your make up in and to apply it you could sit at your computer desk?


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Enjoy your Starbucks, Susanne and Lou! Lou, hope you spend quality time with nick. 

  	Enjoy your visit to the mac counter too, and the new lipsticks, Susanne. I am looking forward to depotting more eyeshadows maybe this weekend again. If not, next weekend I can do it too.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 20, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Enjoy your Starbucks, Susanne and Lou! Lou, hope you spend quality time with nick.
> 
> Enjoy your visit to the mac counter too, and the new lipsticks, Susanne. I am looking forward to depotting more eyeshadows maybe this weekend again. If not, next weekend I can do it too.


  	thanks sweetie!  and yay for depotting! you have caught the bug now! hee hee!

  	the house is now clean from top to bottom! this makes me happy. but i am a little annoyed because there is a pink stain on our white kitchen counters  i think it is some kind of juice from a fruit that i didnt see and so it has stained. this is why i hate white counter tops!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 20, 2011)

Susanne~Have a wonderful time at the MAC counter!  It is so much fun and my favourite thing to buy is lippies!

  	Lou~I know what you are saying about how hard it is to find quality time with our hubbies.  Mine is so bogged down with work (he often works from home) that he has turned into a hermit, rarely leaving his computer room except to eat and snowblow the driveway!  Today I insisted he go out and get a haircut because he looks like a bum! 

  	Miss QQ~I bow at your feet for being able to depot. I decided to keep my 12 eyeshadows in their pots within the next 24 hours will have 3 full 15 palettes with more to go into a 4th.  Never knew I would go this crazy over pigments. 

  	I had a true Bimbo moment yesterday.  An order from MAC arrived in the mail and I was all gloriously happy pulling the pieces out when I realized I ordered 15 shades, but forgot to order the 15 palette to put them in. Duh!  Now that is whooshing its way to me.  So much for playing with that. Instead I put my energy into reorganizing two drawers and having the courage to give up most of my 2 1/2 year old makeup, finding homes for everything and setting up my mirror tray for more perfumes (I love perfume).  I just need to find a place for my larger palettes and I am set, for now, with a bit of room for growth!  Slowly but surely it is all coming together!  I hope everyone has a fantastic day!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 20, 2011)

^^ What type of perfumes do you like and which is your current favourite? I only have one mac pigment, pink pearl and maybe I should learn to press pigments too! 

  	Can you put bleach or gif to get rid of the stain? Yes, white is hard to maintain and only looks good when it's brand new. I need my own little space to chill out too and it's my room at home. But I wish there is a chill out space in my workplace/future workplace, where staff can get a short private breather. 

  	Anyhow, it's Thursday night and I can't wait for Friday evening to come!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 20, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> ^^ What type of perfumes do you like and which is your current favourite? I only have one mac pigment, pink pearl and maybe I should learn to press pigments too!
> 
> Can you put bleach or gif to get rid of the stain? Yes, white is hard to maintain and only looks good when it's brand new. I need my own little space to chill out too and it's my room at home. But I wish there is a chill out space in my workplace/future workplace, where staff can get a short private breather.
> 
> Anyhow, it's Thursday night and I can't wait for Friday evening to come!


	i might try bleach, i guess it cant harm the surface? that is the one thing that i miss about our old house - the kitchen was so much nicer! it was bigger, the counter tops were a black marble effect and the cupboards were a nice light wood - beech i think. this kitchen is half the size and has white counters and cupboards! with little metal knife, fork and spoon handles. it's just not my thing really! also i cant believe we have lived here a year now! i remember this time last year was so stressful! still havent bought all the furniture i want though! ut we are getting there little by little! it is silly things that i want now - like a nest of tables, paintings or prints and a mirror to replace the one nick broke nearly a year ago!!!

  	oh and what are you doing friday night? anything special? or just general relaxing because it will be the weekend?!

  	i have beena little naughty and ordered the katy perry opi set and also i needed  new seche vite so ordered that too. i hope they arrive very soon!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 20, 2011)

I think my love for perfume came from my mother's side, which is part French Canadian. I have been wearing perfume since age 8 on a daily basis (I feel nekkid without it!) and wore makeup at an early age because of ballet and gymnastics.  Totally freaked my older sister out because she had to wait until age 16. Then again, she broke all the rules in the house and hid her makeup behind towels and underwear and once my mother found a mascara, came up to me and asked if it were mine (I was in elementary school!). I told her no, I kept all my magic markers in my desk drawer. LOL  I didn't even know what it was.  Duh, Mommy. Ask the OLDER daughter first!  Sheesh.  I was also a Ding Dong Lady...I mean an Avon Lady between ages 17-21. Then it was out into the real working world to pay back my student loans and get a car!

  	Anyhow, favourite perfumes. I love oriental scents, so LaVanila, Shalimar, Organza, Amarige, some lower grades like Vanilla Musk, Chantilly, Vandlerbilt, White Shoulders.  Then Viva La Juicy, Miss Dior, Carven MaGriffe, Dolce Gabana The One, Vera Wang Princess.  Hubby gave me Opium for Christmas and I love the scent, but I kept coughing so we gave it to my MIL!  She gets all my hand me downs that bother me one way or another. She is well stocked now!

  	Yes, I definitely won Bimbo of the Week.  I should wear a plaque around my neck, complete with sparkles and glitter! 

  	Today is wash the brushes day.  Oh yippee.  It could be worse. I could be washing the floor.  Which needs it, but won't bother as another snowstorm is on its way for tomorrow!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 20, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> I think my love for perfume came from my mother's side, which is part French Canadian. I have been wearing perfume since age 8 on a daily basis (I feel nekkid without it!) and wore makeup at an early age because of ballet and gymnastics.  Totally freaked my older sister out because she had to wait until age 16. Then again, she broke all the rules in the house and hid her makeup behind towels and underwear and once my mother found a mascara, came up to me and asked if it were mine (I was in elementary school!). I told her no, I kept all my magic markers in my desk drawer. LOL  I didn't even know what it was.  Duh, Mommy. Ask the OLDER daughter first!  Sheesh.  I was also a Ding Dong Lady...I mean an Avon Lady between ages 17-21. Then it was out into the real working world to pay back my student loans and get a car!
> 
> Anyhow, favourite perfumes. I love oriental scents, so LaVanila, Shalimar, Organza, Amarige, some lower grades like Vanilla Musk, Chantilly, Vandlerbilt, White Shoulders.  Then Viva La Juicy, Miss Dior, Carven MaGriffe, Dolce Gabana The One, Vera Wang Princess.  Hubby gave me Opium for Christmas and I love the scent, but I kept coughing so we gave it to my MIL!  She gets all my hand me downs that bother me one way or another. She is well stocked now!
> 
> ...


	that is a funny story about your sister! fancy hiding the make up! surely your mom could see that she was wearing the make up?! and your perfumes sound lovely! i have the vera wang princess one and usually that is what i wear, if i wear perfume! i tend to prefer spicey secents though - deisel fuel for life is my favourite! it was even my wedding day scenet - screw havinga  floral scent! i wanted it spicey and sexy!

  	and i hate washing my brushes! i try and do it once a week so they dont mount up!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 20, 2011)

Quote: 	 		 			that is a funny story about your sister! fancy hiding the make up! surely your mom could see that she was wearing the make up?! and your perfumes sound lovely! i have the vera wang princess one and usually that is what i wear, if i wear perfume! i tend to prefer spicey secents though - deisel fuel for life is my favourite! it was even my wedding day scenet - screw havinga  floral scent! i wanted it spicey and sexy!


 		 			and i hate washing my brushes! i try and do it once a week so they dont mount up!



	I think my sister had a stash of makeup hidden in various places around the house and put it on for fun and then washed it off, as well as bringing some in her purse to put on in the bus or school bathroom before classes started. It was just too funny that she hid it in the place my mother was rummaging through several times a week after doing laundry!  I just though it was a magic marker, but I still remember seeing my mother's angry face! 

  	I agree with you on the choice of scent on your wedding day. I wore Vanderbilt because I loved the warm tones of carnations and spicy oriental goodies and I wore it on our first date, so it had sentimental value.  I will wear Jessica McClintock once in a while, but overall I cannot stand the white florals. I like perfumes that are warm and ones that make you want to nibble.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	The brushes are done and look awesome. Until tomorrow when I use them again!  How I ever survived with those terrible spongy applicators is beyond me!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 20, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> I think my sister had a stash of makeup hidden in various places around the house and put it on for fun and then washed it off, as well as bringing some in her purse to put on in the bus or school bathroom before classes started. It was just too funny that she hid it in the place my mother was rummaging through several times a week after doing laundry!  I just though it was a magic marker, but I still remember seeing my mother's angry face!
> I agree with you on the choice of scent on your wedding day. I wore Vanderbilt because I loved the warm tones of carnations and spicy oriental goodies and I wore it on our first date, so it had sentimental value.  I will wear Jessica McClintock once in a while, but overall I cannot stand the white florals. I like perfumes that are warm and ones that make you want to nibble.
> 
> 
> ...


  	lol! yeah thinking it was a marker is very amusing! hee hee! and yeah i used to apply make up in the toilets at school because all my mum would let me wear was concealer over any spots! i was 13 but she wasn't liking me wearing make up. eventually she gave in and that christmas i got a lovely compact with about 20 shadows, a few lipsticks and mascara inside so i could experiment!  and i have never looked back since! hee hee!

  	and i'm pleased i am not alone in dissing the floral scent for the wedding day! all the wedidng magazines i was reading kept insisting floral scents which are fresh and feminine but they just arent for me!

  	ah sponge applicators!! i was using them until about 4 years ago. the gross thing is that i'd never wash them!! ew!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 20, 2011)

Quote: 	 		lol! yeah thinking it was a marker is very amusing! hee hee! and yeah i used to apply make up in the toilets at school because all my mum would let me wear was concealer over any spots! i was 13 but she wasn't liking me wearing make up. eventually she gave in and that christmas i got a lovely compact with about 20 shadows, a few lipsticks and mascara inside so i could experiment!  and i have never looked back since! hee hee! 		 			 
 		 			and i'm pleased i am not alone in dissing the floral scent for the wedding day! all the wedidng magazines i was reading kept insisting floral scents which are fresh and feminine but they just arent for me!

 		 			ah sponge applicators!! i was using them until about 4 years ago. the gross thing is that i'd never wash them!! ew!




	What a cool mom!  Mine only wore lipstick and a bit of powder, so she never bought me makeup, ever, never.  Even when I sold Avon and all her friends were buying things she hardly bought a single item.  I don't know where I came from!  We belonged to a camping club and my friends and I spent hours rummaging through each others makeup bags, begging to be brought to local malls to shop, stocking up on every eyeshadow palette we could get our hands on.  It was hilarious.  We had so much fun! 

  	I remember looking through bridal magazines and all those adds for floral or white floral perfumes with women in long white dresses, rushing across the lawns, roses strewn behind them, castles in the background....   The last thing I wanted was to be wearing a strong scent that choked me up.  Orientals to me are soothing and comforting!

  	I never washed or changed my sponge applicators either. It is a miracle our eyes haven't fallen out yet!!


----------



## vintageroses (Jan 20, 2011)

vintageroses said:


> Funny that you posted this... Just yesterday i was thinking literally I wish I could find something shinier than Seche Vite. I'm going to have to give this a try!


  	 hehe you should! I love it! 

  	Bimbos! Sorry i've been away! My specktra refuses to work at home!  I'm so upset! Urgh! Anyway I went out shopping yest!  Got some stuff which I am super excited about! Including the new katy Perry Shatter polish!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 20, 2011)

vintageroses said:


> Bimbos! Sorry i've been away! My specktra refuses to work at home!  I'm so upset! Urgh! Anyway I went out shopping yest!  Got some stuff which I am super excited about! Including the new katy Perry Shatter polish!


	Oh, I envy you!  I went to our local hairdresser and they do not have the new colours yet.  I hope they get it soon because it is hard to find places that sell OPI around here.  My Clarisonic Mia arrived, in all its pinkness, and is presently charging up. I will reread the manual tomorrow morning when I am fresh and I can't wait to use it tomorrow night. I also bought the delicate brush since I have sensitive skin, just in case!  If I fall in love and decide to get the body one I may have to get lavender!  I also bought tons of storage bins and such things to put in my drawers and organize more makeup.  I am having such fun!  I even found cute little pink boxes with covers for my nail polishes that stack up neatly.  Time to crawl into bed with a good book and get ready to wake up to another winter wonderland. Big storm on its way, again!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 20, 2011)

^^ Hello! Enjoy your new goodies. Where did you buy Black Shatter? I'm still debating if I need it.

  	Lou, enjoy the Katy perry polishes. I saw the mini set and I like them too but I shall be good and not buy them. I need to watch my spendings until I settle on a new job. 

  	I don't like floral perfumes on myself, but I like it on other women. Strange, and I don't know why too. ElvenEyes, you are an expert on perfumes! I'm not big on perfumes, but I would like to get a new fragrance. Can you give some suggestions? I like Miss Dior Cherie, Miss Dior Cherie Blooming Bouquet, Coco Mademoiselle, Chance Eau Fraiche and I tried Diesel Fuel before and like it too! Other samples that I've tried and like include Zen by Shiseido, Calvin Klein Euphoria. I have a bottle of DKNY Be Delicious Fresh Blossom, which I bought to dupe Miss Dior Cherie Blooming Bouquet, but i regret it because I don't like it as much as MDC.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 20, 2011)

Quote: 	 		 			Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 



 		 			I don't like floral perfumes on myself, but I like it on other women. Strange, and I don't know why too. ElvenEyes, you are an expert on perfumes! I'm not big on perfumes, but I would like to get a new fragrance. Can you give some suggestions? I like Miss Dior Cherie, Miss Dior Cherie Blooming Bouquet, Coco Mademoiselle, Chance Eau Fraiche and I tried Diesel Fuel before and like it too! Other samples that I've tried and like include Zen by Shiseido, Calvin Klein Euphoria. I have a bottle of DKNY Be Delicious Fresh Blossom, which I bought to dupe Miss Dior Cherie Blooming Bouquet, but i regret it because I don't like it as much as MDC.



  	It sounds like you prefer what is often called Fresh Orientals, that have a mix of musks, ambers, jasmine and other exotic florals and fruits, even.  Ones that come to mind are J'adore, Gucci Gucci, maybe Amarige by Givenchy, Dolce and Gabbana, Tocca Cleopatra....  Most of these have mossy, woodsy, warm oriental bases with exotic floral notes and very pleasing scents!  I hope this leads you in the right direction!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 21, 2011)

you really are a perfume expert!!  and you're making me use my perfume! i used the diesel fuel for life this morning and nick instantly said it reminded him of our wedding! yay! 

  	i'm back at work today but working with my two favourite guys - we always have a fun time


----------



## Susanne (Jan 21, 2011)

Have a great weekend you all!

  	I will enjoy mine


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 21, 2011)

i hope you have fun Susanne!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 21, 2011)

^^ Thanks! You too! So glad the weekend is finally here, I'm exhausted!


LMD84 said:


> you really are a perfume expert!!  and you're making me use my perfume! i used the diesel fuel for life this morning and nick instantly said it reminded him of our wedding! yay!
> 
> i'm back at work today but working with my two favourite guys - we always have a fun time


	That's how powerful scents are! I love it when they trigger a happy/nostalgic memory. It's great to have fun while at work! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Thanks, ElvenEyes! I'm going to check out all the perfumes you suggested at Sephora. Is Dolce and Gabbana the name of the fragrance? And I need to find out where I can find Tocca. I've tried J'adore before and I sort of like it, but not enough to buy a bottle. I can't get any samples of it and I personally don't like the model, Charlize Theron, of the fragrance too.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 21, 2011)

Lou~I am such a bad influence. lol  It really is amazing how we associate fragrances with particular moments or milestones in our life.  One of my favourite things is to have an assortment of beloved fragrances at my fingertips so I can wear something different when I want to change, just like makeup.  It makes all the difference in the world to me. A lot of people talk about a person's "signature" fragrance...one they wear most of the time.  That was me a long time ago...Chantilly.  But I missed the days of having about 10 different Avon scents on my dresser to pick from, so I started back into fragrances when I got married and have never regretted it, except when I buy something I don't like.  A lot of places will take it back if you have your receipt and not much time has passed by.  You usually know pretty fast if you do or don't like it.

  	Susanne~Have a wonderful weekend!  It looks like you have some fun plans ahead! 

  	Miss QQ~I tried J'Adore but also did not like it. I even gave it a whiff the other day, as our tastes change throughout the years, but still don't like it. It isn't bad, it is just a bit too clean and crisp for me. Not enough warm scents.  My favourites are definitely LaVanila, Shalimar, Organza, Viva La Juicy, Miss Dior, Vera Wang Princess.  When going to Sephora, make a list of all the fragrances you know you like. Then hand it to one of the reps.  They are pretty good at matching people up. They might pull out one fragrance and it might smell too floral, so tell them you want something warmer or more woodsy.  I love scents with real vanilla, musk, amber, sandalwood  and patchouli bases.  Which is sort of interesting because those are my favourite kinds of incense to burn, too!

  	My Mia is ready to use!  My MAC order may not make it through this storm. That means my Sephora one won't either.  Grrrr!  Let's hope the storm breaks up earlier than expected.


----------



## kittykit (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi girls! I've been trying to post a reply here but it never worked (for the past 3 days!) *kicks google chrome*

  	Ok, it works today 

  	I hope you all have doing great. It's been more than a week since I came to Specktra. I was sick the past week and work has been keeping me so busy! M and I are going on a vacation next weekend for 2 weeks. I can't wait! I want to get out of this sh*tty weather.

  	Have a great weekend, loves


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi, kittykit! where are you going for your vacation? I hope you are feeling better now. There are technical bugs at specktra! I suggest after you load a page, click refresh again before you type anything in the reply box and click submit. Works for me most of the time.

  	Talking about signature scents, I love Coco Mademoiselle for a few years and thought it would be my scent. But last year, I started to tire of it and have not found any scents that I love as much since. ElvenEyes, you describe J'adore well! I found it too clean and crisp too, so I could not love it. But I don't like scents that are too "heavy". I will have to try Viva La Juicy on my skin - gave it a sniff before and quite like it. And thanks for the tip about Sephora.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss QQ~At Sephora you can get Viva La Juicy in a small roller ball to try out first.  That is what I did before committing to an actual bottle of it.  And now I have 2 roller balls to keep in my purse. It is a fun scent!  There are several Viva scents but this is my favourite! 

  	I just used my Clarisonic Mia for the first time.  I love it!  I have dry skin at my temples and the area above my nose and forehead.  One use and it fixed it all up for me.  Amazing little gadget that I adore!  I am so glad I invested in it. I used the sensitive brush, but plan to also use the delicate and interchange according to how much exfoliating I need. Very happy me!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 21, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Miss QQ~At Sephora you can get Viva La Juicy in a small roller ball to try out first.  That is what I did before committing to an actual bottle of it.  And now I have 2 roller balls to keep in my purse. It is a fun scent!  There are several Viva scents but this is my favourite!
> 
> I just used my Clarisonic Mia for the first time.  I love it!  I have dry skin at my temples and the area above my nose and forehead.  One use and it fixed it all up for me.  Amazing little gadget that I adore!  I am so glad I invested in it. I used the sensitive brush, but plan to also use the delicate and interchange according to how much exfoliating I need. Very happy me!


  	yay! i am happy you love your mia! it sounds awesome! and yes you are a bad influence! i now want to go out and buy a new perfume!! lol! nick says we have have a nosey on sunday - he says he fancies a new one too! he only has one hugo boss one but wants something different! we're so easily influenced!

  	i had a panic when i got home from work today. dylan ran out of the front door (you guys know he is a indoor kitty), he then ran under a car!! then he wouldnt come out from under the car. he kepy crying and hissing at me. he wouldnt come out. then when i tried to pull him out he attacked my hand and has cut it up pretty badly (he has never so much as scratched me before let alone shreaded me!!) blood was going everywhere, then his collar broke! then he ran out of the car and hid in between our bins. everytime i tried to pick him up he hissed and made noises at me. i just broke down in tears. luckily at that point nick came up the driveway and found me and picked dylan up and took him inside.

  	it sounds so stupid but i was panicing because if he got lost he wouldnt knwo where to go and he is meant to stay indoors. we live near a very busy road and also some people ahve had their cats shot at and also stolen if they are a special breed like dylan is. i'm also annoyed because i got blood all over my coat, iphone sock and work trousers. and my hand is hurting so bad. nick thinks he acted that way because he paniced and got scared. he's been sat on my lap and purring all evening...


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 21, 2011)

Quote: 	 		yay! i am happy you love your mia! it sounds awesome! and yes you are a bad influence! i now want to go out and buy a new perfume!! lol! nick says we have have a nosey on sunday - he says he fancies a new one too! he only has one hugo boss one but wants something different! we're so easily influenced! 		 			 
 		 			i had a panic when i got home from work today. dylan ran out of the front door (you guys know he is a indoor kitty), he then ran under a car!! then he wouldnt come out from under the car. he kepy crying and hissing at me. he wouldnt come out. then when i tried to pull him out he attacked my hand and has cut it up pretty badly (he has never so much as scratched me before let alone shreaded me!!) blood was going everywhere, then his collar broke! then he ran out of the car and hid in between our bins. everytime i tried to pick him up he hissed and made noises at me. i just broke down in tears. luckily at that point nick came up the driveway and found me and picked dylan up and took him inside.

 		 			it sounds so stupid but i was panicing because if he got lost he wouldnt knwo where to go and he is meant to stay indoors. we live near a very busy road and also some people ahve had their cats shot at and also stolen if they are a special breed like dylan is. i'm also annoyed because i got blood all over my coat, iphone sock and work trousers. and my hand is hurting so bad. nick thinks he acted that way because he paniced and got scared. he's been sat on my lap and purring all evening...




  	Oh my gosh. I have had 2 cats, both inside, and I would have freaked out if they pulled something like that.  That is so strange your cat acted bizarre like that.  He really wanted his own way no matter what.  I am so sorry you got ripped apart.  Those cuts sting like heck.  Keep them clean and soft to heal nicely. I have scars from my first cat, one deep one on the corner of my hand that I will carry through life. I loved her, but not enough to wear her mark forever!  You have every right to panic like that.  And isn't that the feline way. Hiss and kiss.  lol  (((Heal well))

  	Yes, the Mia is awesome and I am so glad I got it.  I seriously can't stop touching my very smooth face....like a baby's behind!  It will be fun to hear what perfume/scents you both end up with. Hubby doesn't wear anything, but I occasionally point out things I wish he would wear. I could buy something, but it would sit in his closet unopened.  I just had a fun Sephora/MAC haul that I posted up on the apporpriate section.  Yay for black boxes!  One of the samples I picked out was a perfume for Play for Her.  Floral Woody Fruity.  Bergamot, Sweet Pea, Amylis Wood, Tiare Flower, Sandalwood, Musk.  Pretty, but too floral and strong. I would like to take out a floral or two and add vanilla and amber or honey to it.  In fact, hubby just walked in and said "Woah...that is a little stronger than what you usually wear, isn't it?"  lol


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 22, 2011)

well he is a very stubborn kitty anyway and mix that with the fact he was scared to death i think that is why he acted like i was a cat napper or something! my hand hurts so much today. the cut on my little finger is very deep and it has bruised most of the finger and it hurts to bend it! who knew a little kitty could cause such damage?! the other cuts on my hand are ok - just sting a little but seem to be healing ok. and that is bad that you still have a mark from your first kitty! i guess you will never forget her! 

  	oh i want a mia so bad right now! but all the clarisonics are so pricey in the uk and i think only qvc sells them. but soft skin like that is making me drool! lol! i'm always afterthe prefcet skin because my face is so far from it! i even have a spot in my eyebrow right now! not good at all! but at least it is covered without using concealer! lol! 

  	i used another perfume today! be proud! i used the mac turquatic heat which was limited edition - it's a musky smell with a hint of floral and spice - very sexy! but i barely have any left now! i shall check the cco to see if they happen to have one! and i loveit when hubby's are brutally honest about scents! nick once told me that one that i tried smelled like cats pee! lol!

  	have a great weekend bimbos! i am at work but get my perfect day off with nick tomorrow!  yay!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 22, 2011)

^^ Enjoy your off day! Sorry about the Dylan's incident. He must be terrified outside. He sure is a beautiful cat though. I hope your wounds heal nicely and quickly, away with the pain! I hate to deal with pain.

  	There was a stray cat that sat outside my house and my neigbours' doors, purring, for about two weeks. But he is gone now, I have no idea to where. One night, he went into my house and stood outside my kitchen, calling. My dad opened the door earlier and dozed off, not realising the cat had come in until my mum was walking down the stairs and heard meows. She was so surprised to see a cat and yelled out. The cat wanted to run upstairs but as my dad opened the door, he slipped out of my house. lol we aren't very used to furry companions in our house. 

  	I'm easily influenced too, and I feel like trying out all the perfumes out there! Tell us what you buy, Lou. I always have pimples around or on my eyebrows, so I must remember to give my brows a good scrub when I wash my face daily. Not sure why though, maybe the hair traps dirt easily?

  	Enjoy your haul, ElvenEyes!

  	I didn't do any depotting today as I'm exhausted. My body and bones are aching. It must be due to stress and winter.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 22, 2011)

Yes, spring can't come soon enough!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 22, 2011)

I have had little pimples in my eyebrows once in a while...they hurt!  Not to mention look strange!  Often it is because a hair fell out and the pore is open and more vulnerable to collecting oils from skin, moisturizer and makeup.  Just clean it lightly with soap and dab it with alcohol. That should dry it up fast. 

  	I have to admit the Mia is probably one of the best things I have bought in the past year.  I am really impressed with how much my skin improved after only one use, and I thought my skin was really good.  I feel like I went to a spa!  I went through my book collection and sold off 150.00 worth to a used bookstore to pay for it!  I seem to always be able to find something to set things off.

  	We are tremendously buried in the snow!  We now have about 3 feet on the ground and a "blockbuster blizzard" coming on Wednesday.  That means get lots of groceries today and huddle in!  Very deceiving as the sky is a beautiful blue and it looks like a winter wonderland out there!

  	I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend, full of perfume, hauls, hot chocolate and other such fun!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jan 22, 2011)

I have horrible skin and my Clarisonic is really helping it out. I wish I would have specified the pink one (it was a Christmas gift) like yours, Elven. What's your name, Elven? Or do you just go by Elven? I'm Jen 

  	Lou, have a great day off with Nick! It must be nice to have one off together 

  	I am dying for spring! I'm sitting here freezing right now as I type and I'm all bundled up and the heat is on. Barely.

  	Everybody enjoy your weekend!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 22, 2011)

LittleMaryJane said:


> I have horrible skin and my Clarisonic is really helping it out. I wish I would have specified the pink one (it was a Christmas gift) like yours, Elven. What's your name, Elven? Or do you just go by Elven? I'm Jen


  	My name is Debi


----------



## Susanne (Jan 22, 2011)

I went to my counter today to B2M for Angel l/s. It was really busy there and there just was a new freelancer. She said Angel would be out of stock at the moment.

  	My MA was ill and the other one I know was out for lunch. But I should let my B2M stuff there and they would call me next week when a new order of Angel would have arrived.

  	Later this afternoon the other MA called me back at home and said there still would be two Angels at the counter - she was really sorry.

  	Awesome, I won't be able to go there before Monday Jan 31st..... But there are worse things I guess.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 22, 2011)

Susanne said:


> I went to my counter today to B2M for Angel l/s. It was really busy there and there just was a new freelancer. She said Angel would be out of stock at the moment.
> 
> My MA was ill and the other one I know was out for lunch. But I should let my B2M stuff there and they would call me next week when a new order of Angel would have arrived.
> 
> ...


  	oh dear! sorry they had a mix up with the lipsticks. i guess the new person had no idea on where to look. but it will be well worth the wait so dont worry!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 22, 2011)

Susanne~Sorry about the lipstick situation at the store.  Let's hope they have their act together in the future. It is a very pretty lipstick so well worth the wait.

  	Lou~Congrats on the weight loss. Any tips for me?  lol  I've gained way too much over the holiday season.  Oh, and I don't mind the snow so much except now it is getting hard to find a place to put it.  I can barely see the mailbox from the house and constantly have to dig out or hurry hubby outside with the snowblower when black boxes are expected!!! 

  	Today I am all in pink. Pink eyeshadows, pink lipsticks, pink gloss, pink blush, pink sweater, pony tail up in pink ribbon.  I look like I am out of the 50's and ought to have a poodle skirt on!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jan 22, 2011)

Sorry about the lipstick, Susanne 

  	& Congrats about the weight loss, Lou! Enjoy your dinner!

  	& Nice to meet you, Debi


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice to meet you too, Jen!  I was terribly bad today. Another MAC and Sephora order are on the way.  At this rate I will be selling my soul to pay for lipsticks!  I did get more cleaning done, though, and more organizing, hubby finally got his hair cut and looks human again, and I have now been wasting my time playing with Picasa.  My FOTD with a few alterations. It looks like it belongs on a CD cover or something!  lol  The things we do to avoid housework....


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jan 22, 2011)

It does look like a CD cover! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What color lippy is that? 

  	I'm on a no-buy and I've actually gone a few days now without ordering anything. Whew. Small accomplishments...


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 22, 2011)

The lipstick is Sweetie, but it doesn't look like above!  That is from colour alterations. It is a blue-pink tone and very pretty! 

  	Now that I will have a lot of makeup I can slow down on the spending. Hahaha....  right.  Isn't it almost tax return time?


----------



## Susanne (Jan 23, 2011)

Good morning you all!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Debi - great picture, thanks for sharing.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 23, 2011)

Susanne said:


> Good morning you all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	good morning! i am excited about going out with nick today! i have done a super bright make up look - yellow, orange with a hint of red and teal! oh yeah! a very summery look but i dont care! i think i shall wear a pink gloss too with sparkles - electric fucshia perhaps!

  	have a great day ladies!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi Debi! Great pic! I love the colours! I went to Sephora to try Viva La Juicy and Gucci by Gucci. They didn't have any samples to spare, so I sprayed VLJ on paper and Gucci on my wrists. I ended up really liking Gucci! It is warm and nice, and isn't too strong. Some fragrances I tried that are too strong give me headaches and make me want to wash my wrists with lots of soap and water. lol. I will give VLJ a try on my wrists, and maybe Gucci again before deciding if I really want it. I have a vial of Guilty by Gucci but I don't like it. 

  	Lou, congrats on the weight loss! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Keep up the good work and you can enjoy pizza soon! Love the bright makeup! Glittery pink gloss will chase away any blues! 

  	Good morning, Susanne. Have a good day!

  	Today, I had sushi with my friend for lunch and then we shopped around. Lunch was very good, I will go back to the restaurant again. We had to queue for half an hour but it was worth it! My friend will be going to California to work for 1.5 years so I'm going to miss her. 

  	I lost about 2kg recently due to stress. Not good at all! I look quite pale and even makeup doesn't make me look as good. I'm counting down to this Friday - my last day! And I'm a free woman!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 23, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Hi Debi! Great pic! I love the colours! I went to Sephora to try Viva La Juicy and Gucci by Gucci. They didn't have any samples to spare, so I sprayed VLJ on paper and Gucci on my wrists. I ended up really liking Gucci! It is warm and nice, and isn't too strong. Some fragrances I tried that are too strong give me headaches and make me want to wash my wrists with lots of soap and water. lol. I will give VLJ a try on my wrists, and maybe Gucci again before deciding if I really want it. I have a vial of Guilty by Gucci but I don't like it.
> 
> Lou, congrats on the weight loss!
> 
> ...


  	oh sushi is so yummy!! if it was that good the wait is totally worth it! that is a shame that your friend is going away for so long though  sorry about that - perhaps you can visit her at some point? going to california would be amazing! and that is not good that you have lost so much eight due to stress at all. i'm pleased you only have one week left in that place  the stress was obviously effecting you in a big way. maybe you can have some pizza for me to help you put on the weight?! lol!

  	well i wanted to buy a perfume so bad today!! however what i smelled i wasn't particularly liking. then i was looking for the peace, love and juicy couture because the description sounds awesome! however no stores had any! so annoying! i shall have to wait until me and nick go shopping in a bigger city to get hold of it. i dont want to order it online in case i dont actually like it!

  	what nick did buy me though was awesome! he got me another tub for my lipsticks and also a couple of small tubs for my msf's and beauty powders! this has saved so much space in my cabinet! i posted a picture on twitter of them. so i am over the moon at my gift! we also got dylan a new collar! it is a shiney metallic blue with blue crystals! the blue matches his eyes and makes him look so cute! it's a girl collar i think but whatever!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 23, 2011)

Lou~I used to be painfully thin and only weighed 82 pounds when I graduated from college.  When I was 15 I got really ill from stress (not an eating disorder) that affected my stomach.  Things finally calmed down during college and during my 20's when my metabolism slowed down and I got to a healthy weight. The past 5 years I have really put on weight.  I need to lose a good 35 in all.  Since New Years I have lost 3!  Slow, but steady! 

  	I love your new tubs for storage!  I have been really focusing on this and hitting various stationary shops for storage options and looking at a lot of pictures. I tried the Sephora look for my brushes, but it wasn't me, so pulled out some of my favourite mugs that match colours in our bedroom and they look fabulous in them.  I have a few things coming in the mail for more organization, but mostly need space to put this stuff!!  I am having such fun!

  	Susanne~Thank you!  It is fun to play around with the options, which I have never bothered to try before!!

  	Miss QQ~I am glad you are finding some possible scents to add to your perfume collection.  I am like you...I need to try it on my skin and wear it a bit before buying unless it is a quick "Oh yeah!" reaction, like LaVanila was for me!  This is a fun time of the year to buy new scents, I think, probably because of the New Year and approaching spring! 

  	In a few days I will be officially initiated into full Bimbo-ness.  I ordered my first few Dazzleglasses.  Let the glittering begin!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 23, 2011)

Which dazzleglass did you buy? I love Baby Sparks and it was my first dazzleglass!

  	Saw the tubs at twitter! They are great! I need to hunt down where I can buy them. Congrats on the new collar, Dylan will be proud wearing it! Sorry I had a typo, my friend is going to San Franciso. I doubt I can visit her, but facebook and emails will keep us in touch for the time being. I smelt peace, love and juicy couture before and I can't remember how it is like. I need to compare it to Viva La Juicy next time I'm at Sephora. Hope you get to smell it soon. Thanks, I love pizza! Hopefully I can have one soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I may set up my twitter too, and when I do that, I will follow yours.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 23, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Which dazzleglass did you buy? I love Baby Sparks and it was my first dazzleglass!


  	I ended up ordering:

  	Money, Honey
  	Steppin' Out
  	Baby Sparks
  	Bare Necessity
  	Internationalist
  	Like Venus

  	I can't wait!!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jan 23, 2011)

Aweseomeee, Debi! I'm living vicariously through you right now because I'm on a no-buy (or a no-buy until I see something I can't live without)... But then MAC sends me that email about free shipping & a free sample (code: PREP) and now I'm wanting to do a little eyeshadow/new foundation haul. 

  	BE STRONG, JEN, BE STRONG.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi ladies! I've been lurking quite a bit lately - I might as well come out of hiding! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Debi, Dazzleglasses are my faaavourites! I love Bare Necessity and Baby Sparks - I think I've been through 3 Bare Necessity s (Necessities? lol) already!

  	Lou, congrats on the weight loss!! I've been working hard at it too weight-training 3x a week and eating healthily, but I've been sick so I've missed a couple of weeks... gotta jump back up on the bandwagon and start including some cardio in there, too! And your kitty sounds super cute 

  	Jen... STAY STRONG! MAC allllways has free shipping promos, and you probably already own Prep + Prime  If you don't, I really love it, but you can definitely live with your other primers until they're all gone, and there are lots of other awesome primers out there  How long is your no-buy supposed to last? I'm on a MAC no-buy until February, and I'm trying to only pick up what I really need once a month 

  	Hope everyone's enjoying a lovely weekend!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 23, 2011)

Jen~lol.I saw that promo too, but had already passed the free shipping amount anyhow!  Yikes!  My Sephora order was 10% off since I reached VIB, so that helps a bit.  Mostly I just keep using my new stuff so I know none of this is just going to sit around and that is important to me as I am not a makeup artist and want to keep my collection a little bit under control. Then again, I bought the pink traincase for spillover and emergency packing. I realized that we are having some work on the house done this summer, so what isn't in drawers may get packed a way for a week or two.

  	JennsJewelz~I am so glad you came out of lurk mode!  And it is great to hear such rave reviews on Dazzleglass.  I can't wait to try one on! 

  	One of my online friends for a few years now just informed me she wants to come visit me in April.  For the past year she hasn't written much and I am enjoying the drama free life I have had with her absence. She likes to believe the world circles around her.  And she just informed me she has no interest in makeup, whatsoever, but that is where I am at right now and loving it.  I really don't feel like meeting her...I don't feel like we have connected much lately and know who she is.  Luckily I have some honest excuses to prevent a meetup.  I sound horrible, but if it were 3 years ago I would have jumped at the chance.  Now I just feel we drifted away and have nothing in common.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jan 23, 2011)

JennsJewelz said:


> Jen... STAY STRONG! MAC allllways has free shipping promos, and you probably already own Prep + Prime  If you don't, I really love it, but you can definitely live with your other primers until they're all gone, and there are lots of other awesome primers out there  How long is your no-buy supposed to last? I'm on a MAC no-buy until February, and I'm trying to only pick up what I really need once a month
> 
> Hope everyone's enjoying a lovely weekend!!


	I need to keep you around to keep repeating this to me  My no-buy should last all year the way I've been spending money lately but... I'm just trying to hold out on stuff I don't really need. It's a flexible no-buy haha but I'm doing fairly well with it.

  	Hope you're having a good weekend too! Mine has been very relaxing. I've accomplished nothing.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 23, 2011)

JennsJewelz said:


> I need to keep you around to keep repeating this to me  My no-buy should last all year the way I've been spending money lately but... I'm just trying to hold out on stuff I don't really need. It's a flexible no-buy haha but I'm doing fairly well with it.
> Hope you're having a good weekend too! Mine has been very relaxing. I've accomplished nothing.


	those are the best kind of weekends! lol!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 23, 2011)

Lou~I completely agree!  I would never want to be that thin, or even as thin as I was when I got married. I am only 5.3 but even at 120 I looked way too thin. No boobs, not even needing a bra, no curves, bony wrists.  I remember when I started gaining weight and was actually willing to wear shorts because I finally had some thighs!  I do need to lose weight, but it will come off with getting back to walking. I have a treadmill, but this time of the year it is too cold in the cellar, so come spring I will get back into my regular walking routine, which I love.  Most importantly is what is inside a person.  Far too many people judge others by their weight.  Far too many people are killing themselves by starving and it breaks my heart to see what society has become. A fear of weight, a fear of aging, a fear of all the things that comes naturally with life.  

  	On a much lighter note, I am so excited!  I have figured out a place for my makeup carousel and more storage for makeup in the bedroom.  I still don't have a place to sit down and put it on....maybe someday, but now I don't have to move it out of the bathroom every time we take a shower!  I bought a cute handled mini basket/caddy and will line and decorate it and use it to carry stuff into the bathroom when needed.  Everything is starting to come together, with an occasional bump in the road!  But after viewing a lot of the pics in Traincase section I see changing around our makeup collections is an ongoing process, as it adding to the collections! 

  	I should look into a Twitter account. That would be so much fun!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jan 23, 2011)

LittleMaryJane said:


> Aweseomeee, Debi! I'm living vicariously through you right now because I'm on a no-buy (or a no-buy until I see something I can't live without)... But then MAC sends me that email about free shipping & a free sample (code: PREP) and now I'm wanting to do a little eyeshadow/new foundation haul.
> 
> BE STRONG, JEN, BE STRONG.
> 
> ...


  	I forgot that you guys haven't gotten it yet! Hope you love it as much as I do. Dalliance has become one of my all time favorite shadows.

  	I love following you guys on Twitter too... You guys need to get one!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Jan 23, 2011)

GAAAAH I just wrote a huge response and before I could submit my Firefox crashed - I HATE COMPUTEEEEERS!!!! lol..... aaaaanyways... let's try this again!

  	I can't quote at the moment, but that's OK! Thanks for the welcome, Lou  We can't definitely support each other! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm not looking so much at losing weight (although I definitely need to!) - I'm trying to focus on getting healthier and stronger, and I've probably lost about 20lbs in the past 6 months! Slow and steady wins the race  I'm hoping for another 20-30 over the next year or so, but I'm really not counting. I don't even own a scale. I'm counting by how many push-ups I can do! (Where's the Arnold emoticon when you need him?!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

  	Debi, I totally agree that there is wayyy too much pressure on being thin! Beauty is what's on the inside - we play with makeup to help that shine though!  Healthy does equate with skinny. I'm sorry to hear about all the suffering you went through! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I'm happy you're loving all of your new makeup and you're finding a system that works for you! I still have to transfer my stuff back and forth, as well - I'm hoping that one day I'll have my own little makeup boudoir in my home! Maybe I'll convert a closet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Jen, I'm here for you! You're going to have to keep me in line me as well - I can talk the talk, but walking the walk is a whoooole other ballpark! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I accomplished a tonne of cleaning but very little schoolwork this weekend, so I'm trying to power through my readings now... Specktra is helping me with my breaks


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 23, 2011)

If I get knocked off of Firefox one more time today I am going to scream!  Time to play with more organizing tactics. If I come up with something in the middle of the night, hubby will be woken to the sound of lipsticks smacking each other and palettes being moved about!


----------



## nunu (Jan 23, 2011)

Welcome to the clumb new bimbos 

  	Hope you guys had a great weekend.


----------



## shadowaddict (Jan 23, 2011)

Quote:
  	 		Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 



		 			Quote: 			 				I need to keep you around to keep repeating this to me  My no-buy should last all year the way I've been spending money lately but... I'm just trying to hold out on stuff I don't really need. It's a flexible no-buy haha but I'm doing fairly well with it.




 	 		I love this, flexible no-buy. So now that's what I will call my plan. I am trying not to jump at all the new things because I have so much makeup it's not even funny.

 	 		But I so so regret not getting at least Oomph e/s from the MM collection and the purple looked so pretty also. By the time I thought about it they were sold out. I didn't call any of the stores that got it because I hate paying $7 shipping for just an e/s or two.


----------



## shadowaddict (Jan 23, 2011)

All your talk about your Clarisonic reminds me of how lazy I've been about using mine. I do love it and it really helps my oily skin to behave beter.

  	I wanted one for such a long time that I decided that I would get one last year when Sephora did their FF sale. At $200 that 20% made a big difference.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi Nora!

  	Hi JennsJewel!

  	Debi, congrats on getting new storage system. Show us a picture if you can when it is done. I bought two grey Helmers late last year and have started using them, but they are not well organized yet. I have some time in February so hopefully I can get them neat and tidy for pics! Yesterday, I got a vial of the new Kenzo perfume, L’Eau de Kenzo Amour, and also a paper strip sprayed with it. I didn't smell it until this morning, I found it in my bag and it smells very nice. Reminds me of Chanel Chance, which I love but unfortunately turns sour on me. I'm going to try it on my wrists tomorrow.

  	I agree with you that too many people judge others by their weight. I'm very skinny, and people are always commenting about my weight. I can't put on weight after I removed my gall bladder and when I get stressed, I lose more weight. But I learn to ignore some people who are just busybodies / gossipers who comment on my weight, and to those that are genuinely showing care I thank them.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 24, 2011)

yeah it is crazy how people judge others on their weight. nick is extremely thin and people accuse him of having an eating disorder! he eats more than i do and certaintly doesn't throw it up afterwards. he tries not to let peoples comments and jokes get to him. it didn't help that he had the flu for about 2 weeks and lost about 7lbs. i think he is slowly putting it back on though.

  	have a great week guys! i'm back at work. half doing paperwork and half on specktra! i'm naughty!


----------



## Sojourner (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow, this thread is a revelation, I've never noticed it before!

  	I confess, I am NOT a bimbo (not feeling glitter I'm afraid)...

  	...However, I do like to watch!!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 24, 2011)

@shadowaddict~I promise to take pictures once it is fully organized.  I am organizing three sections in my house at the same time, right now, so it is chaotic!  But I slept well and am almost ready to get started...after I have breakfast!

  	@Miss QQ~I think I tried Kenzo once, but not the one you have. Mine was a floral and very clean, crisp scent, so I did not care for it. I hope this one works well for you on your skin.  That is always the biggest test! 

  	@Lou~People thought the same with me and it was annoying.  I ate like a pig, never made myself sick or anything remotely like that.  It was all metabolism and I was also diagnosed with malabsorption.  I was in pediatrics for 2 weeks having every test under the sun done to see what was wrong with me.  One showed I my body was not absorbing fat.  Haha..not a problem now!  Stress was another factor and still is.  Whenever I am sick or stressed out I lose about 10 pounds really fast, so I always want to have some extra weight on me. I have to take meds for my stomach daily, so this is a lifelong thing and why I have to be careful not to diet drastically, but very slowly. 

  	@Sojourner~lol  Sheen, satin, luster, maybe a little gloss, or diamonds?  A glittery necklace or a sequined clutch bag?  I bet you own something shimmery, somewhere! There is a little bimbo in all of us!!!

  	It is -12F this morning!  I have on many layers and plan to keep busy to stay warm.  I have some fingerless gloves in the other room that might come in handy today!  Have a fun day, everyone!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi Sojourner!

  	Lou, enjoy your work! 

  	Debi, I think I may have malabsorption too since I eat lots of small meals everyday but the nutritions doesn't grow into flesh on my body. lol. Stay warm! And it turns out I don't have the vial of L’Eau de Kenzo Amour. When I got home, I gave a check and I got the vial of Kenzo Amour, which is annoying because the mailer said that I would get a vial of the new scent, L’Eau de Kenzo Amour, but they gave me Amour instead. Now I don't even know the scent on paper is which Kenzo!


----------



## Susanne (Jan 24, 2011)

Yes, it is still cold here as well - time for sauna tonight one more time! Monday is always ladies' night there 

  	And after I will watch the new season of Vampire Diaries.

  	Welcome all of you here!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 24, 2011)

Susanne said:


> Yes, it is still cold here as well - time for sauna tonight one more time! Monday is always ladies' night there
> 
> And after I will watch the new season of Vampire Diaries.
> 
> Welcome all of you here!


  	have fun!! i shall be watching a ne episode of jersey shore in a moment - this will relax me! lol!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 24, 2011)

It reached 2 degrees here, today.  Yippee!  Heat wave coming in tonight.  It may go up to 10F, but I am not holding my breath! 

  	Lou~I can't wait to see it when it is done, too!  lol I have stuff all over my bed and bathroom counter and den floor. I am cleaning and organizing five areas all at once.  But I have claimed yet another drawer and have set up all my little tubs, moving around items, getting things together with room to grow (for all that Dazzleglass and other fun stuff!). So, I feel like I am getting something accomplished.

  	In the meantime there are plows going up and down the roads, pushing back the snowbanks to make way for Wednesday's storm. This is never a good sign!  And there is no question about it. I need a light-up makeup mirror.  Any suggestions?  I would love a pretty oval one, but I have a feeling the other ones are better.  I will be standing, so I need it to swivel.  This carrying makeup in and out of the bedroom to bathroom is insane. They are attached, but by a long hallway!  I want a vanity table, but this would at least be a start!


----------



## shadowaddict (Jan 24, 2011)

I used to love my lighted makeup mirror and vanity. Since my eyes went to hell in a handbasket after I hit 40 I need the magnifying mirror 7X.

  	The bathroom off our bedroom is seperated so tha the toilet and tub are in one section and alarge vanity and linen closet in the other. It is such that I could put a stool or chair in the middle but I have put storage drawers there to contain all my cosmetics. There are rows of lights down each side of the mirror and I keep it very bright and the mirror is attached to the wall (not so attractive) so very easy to use. Also there is a window there that I open the blinds for extra light. Even though the vanity part is seperate I keep two things of Damp Rid in there to keep moiture ay bay.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 24, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> I used to love my lighted makeup mirror and vanity. Since my eyes went to hell in a handbasket after I hit 40 I need the magnifying mirror 7X.
> 
> The bathroom off our bedroom is seperated so tha the toilet and tub are in one section and alarge vanity and linen closet in the other. It is such that I could put a stool or chair in the middle but I have put storage drawers there to contain all my cosmetics. There are rows of lights down each side of the mirror and I keep it very bright and the mirror is attached to the wall (not so attractive) so very easy to use. Also there is a window there that I open the blinds for extra light. Even though the vanity part is seperate I keep two things of Damp Rid in there to keep moiture ay bay.


	So far I don't need glasses...knock on wood!  But I am sure the day will come.  Your setup sounds ideal!  Our lighting isn't bad in the bathroom, but it isn't the greatest. We also have a huge mirror mounted on the wall that goes up to the ceiling and across the entire double counter top and sink in the middle.  We each have a side that contains one drawer and one cabinet.  But mine is full of my hair/bathing/face washing products, lotions, etc.  No room for makeup.  The carousel fit on the top of the counter, but the shower is about 5 feet away.  I had to move it too often and was going batty.  Now that I have it moved in the bedroom I am getting everything set up nicely. Three drawers of cubbies, my carousel and containers for brushes, perfumes, palettes all on my bureau where I have another huge mirror.  I just need one light up one and I am set!  I dragged my husband out into -7F weather to look at a Conair Reflections and started to giggle.  It was so small, yet 50.00.  For that amount I want to see my whole head, thank you very much!  I hope I have better luck in the future!  Now I am on a quest!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 24, 2011)

^^ Hello! My bathroom is tiny so I can't buy any makeup inside. Makeup is stored in my room. I'm shortsighted (about 300 degrees) so I put the mirror very near to me when I do my eyes.

  	Debi, is it warmer there? Stay warm! I sprayed my vial of Kenzo Amour floral and didn't like it - too floral. Must try L’Eau de Kenzo Amour and the original Kenzo Amour.

  	Enjoy the VD, Susanne!

  	Enjoy JS, Lou! Glee season 2 episode 1 will start showing on my cable tv tonight!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 24, 2011)

Nope!  It is -9 now and dropping!  They are predicting 12-17 inches of snow starting Wednesday afternoon. If it happens I don't know where we will put it! More importantly, I have orders from MAC and Sephora coming in a few days! 

  	I just did my nails in Sally Hanson's Commander in Chic.  It is a grey-plum creme and looks like mud.  Which is very in right now, so I am feeling very funky and chic!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 25, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> ^^ Hello! My bathroom is tiny so I can't buy any makeup inside. Makeup is stored in my room. I'm shortsighted (about 300 degrees) so I put the mirror very near to me when I do my eyes.
> 
> Debi, is it warmer there? Stay warm! I sprayed my vial of Kenzo Amour floral and didn't like it - too floral. Must try L’Eau de Kenzo Amour and the original Kenzo Amour.
> 
> ...


	yes we have two bathrooms in our house and both are on the small side. i think it is more of an american thing to have really big bathrooms perhaps? when we have stayed in hotels in the states the bathrooms are usually the size of my make up room which is crazy! and where we last stayed the bathroom was so big it was the size of our bedroom!! and it had a hot tub in it! freaking crazy!

  	Debi i did tweet this to you but in case you dont see it - i have a revlon mirror that has lights. it is small but a nice size for me and also it has a magnified side if you flip it  i think it is called the hollywood mirror or something. and your polish sounds lovely!

  	nick has just left for work so i shall now start to do some housework! i can get it out of the way so i can relax. i have to take my grotty toe to the dr though! i have had an ingorwn toenail and thought it would sort itself out - but it's not! i shall spare you the details but i think it is infected which is not good at all!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 25, 2011)

@Lou~Thanks for the recommendation! I will look into it.  I thought this would be so easy, but noooo!  Sorry about the ingrown toenail. I have had those and once had an infection. They really hurt. You never realize how much we use our toes to grip when walking until one is hurting and red and puffy and ow!  They had me soak it regularly in warm water and something...epson salts maybe??  I hope it heals quickly.

  	I do oddly love my mud nail polish!  I bought quite a few neat colours last night so excited about trying them out!  We had another inch of snow during the night.  Then we await to see how much we get out of the big storm coming.  This is a busy day for selling some books and maybe shopping, but I really want to just mellow out and watch movies all day!  Too much to do...maybe tonight if I am lucky!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 25, 2011)

That is a lot of snow! I've never seen real snow before. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Watched Glee 2, and I'm underwhelmed by the first episode. I hope I like the later episodes.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 25, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> That is a lot of snow! I've never seen real snow before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 	What state/country do you live in Miss QQ?  I wish you were here to play in the snow!  It is warmer...almost 20 out now.  Just perfect for skiing and sledding!  I am feeling a possible haul coming on. Hehehehe.....  And trying to figure out what stores around here might carry light up mirrors.  Gah...this is frustrating!  However, I look cute. I am all cranberry and pink eyes to go with my mud nail polish.  lol


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 25, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> What state/country do you live in Miss QQ?  I wish you were here to play in the snow!  It is warmer...almost 20 out now.  Just perfect for skiing and sledding!  I am feeling a possible haul coming on. Hehehehe.....  And trying to figure out what stores around here might carry light up mirrors.  Gah...this is frustrating!  However, I look cute. I am all cranberry and pink eyes to go with my mud nail polish.  lol


	very pretty! what lip product are you wearing? i love that pink!!


----------



## shadowaddict (Jan 25, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> So far I don't need glasses...knock on wood!  But I am sure the day will come.  Your setup sounds ideal!  Our lighting isn't bad in the bathroom, but it isn't the greatest. We also have a huge mirror mounted on the wall that goes up to the ceiling and across the entire double counter top and sink in the middle.  We each have a side that contains one drawer and one cabinet.  But mine is full of my hair/bathing/face washing products, lotions, etc.  No room for makeup.  The carousel fit on the top of the counter, but the shower is about 5 feet away.  I had to move it too often and was going batty.  Now that I have it moved in the bedroom I am getting everything set up nicely. Three drawers of cubbies, my carousel and containers for brushes, perfumes, palettes all on my bureau where I have another huge mirror.  I just need one light up one and I am set!  I dragged my husband out into -7F weather to look at a Conair Reflections and started to giggle.  It was so small, yet 50.00.  For that amount I want to see my whole head, thank you very much!  I hope I have better luck in the future!  Now I am on a quest!


	Yeh after I hit 40 everything started to go, don't even want to know what 50 has instore for me in two years.

  	When we bought this house we're in now in 1994 I sould just use the big mirror. Then I had my huband attach one of those pull away from the wall ones with 5X on one side and regular on the other. That lasted a while and then I had to buy one with the 7X magnification. Hopefully I won't have to go up from this one.

  	We have a large counter top also but you wouldn't know it by looking at it. I have these little 3 drawer storage things lined up. They are not very tall so I have one on top of another. Right now I just have the four but then I have brush holders and another thing for foundation and a few blushes and lippies. I also have a dvd storage rack that fits the 15 palettes perfect. I think I saw this on one of Encore's youtube videos. It's perfect and doesn't take up very much space, they just slide right in, and it was cheap. He got it at The Container Store but we don't have one near and their shipping was high. I ordered it from somewhere else, can't remember. This is what it looks like:

http://www.containerstore.com/shop?productId=10010451&N=&Ntt=dvd


----------



## shadowaddict (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh and Lou sorry to hear about your toe. Those can be so painful. The warm salt water will help. It seemed that was my mother's cure for everything, hot salt water. If I had a sore throat or tooth then gargle with it. If I had anything else sore then soak it in it. She was right it actually helped most times.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 25, 2011)

Well, I hauled.  And found a mirror!!  Now I have to set it up!  I have a letter holder coming in the mail that I hope will work well for my 15 hold palettes.  I am hoping I will have it by the weekend.  Things are getting there!  And it is warming up...12F!  Yay!   But the plows keep coming by, moving the snowbanks back. That means more snow.  It seriously is looking like Alaska right now!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 25, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> very pretty! what lip product are you wearing? i love that pink!!


	Yes, Debi what's the pretty colour on your lips? I'm from tropical asia, singapore.

  	Lou, I'm disappointed. I agree with you, the first episode of Glee 2 was just about that. And the physical appearance of the cast such as Rachel, Finn have changed, not sure how to put it but it doesn't feel like they are the same character as season 1.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 26, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> Yes, Debi what's the pretty colour on your lips? I'm from tropical asia, singapore.
> Lou, I'm disappointed. I agree with you, the first episode of Glee 2 was just about that. And the physical appearance of the cast such as Rachel, Finn have changed, not sure how to put it but it doesn't feel like they are the same character as season 1.


	yes! they have totally changed! esp the girl who plays Rachel - she has lost so much weight since the first season. i liked the show because they all looked like normal average teenagers - not so much anymore! the britney episode which i think is next for you is particularly bad - no storyline whatsoever!!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 26, 2011)

Yes that is how I feel, you took the words out of my mouth. They don't look like average teenagers anymore. Next week is Britney. I'm disappointed to hear that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Hope your toe is hurting less soon.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 26, 2011)

Good morning!  I have a million things to get done this morning, and then I feel like just sitting down and watching Marie Antoinette or something and indulging in her hauls. lol  Imagine if MAC came to your home to show you their products....  That would be dangerous.  The lipstick I was wearing was MAC Pink Plaid with a bit of MAC Cremesheen Glass in right image.  Here is probably a better photo of it hubby took later in the day.

  	The saga of the mirror continues.  When we got home and I pulled out the mirror it was oval and different from the open one at the store. This only has one light setting. It is actually very cute and I like it, but it may not be enough. Doesn't that figure?  My husband and I just growled!  Grrrrr!  Must get some errands run before the snow starts.  Up to a foot expected, at least.  Then snow showers for the next 4 days, so not sure when we will see the sun again.  I need to watch Mama Mia or some movie set in warmer climes!   I hope everyone has a lovely day!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 26, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Yes that is how I feel, you took the words out of my mouth. They don't look like average teenagers anymore. Next week is Britney. I'm disappointed to hear that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	thank you! my toe is hurting loads less than it was yesterday! so this is good progress!  and you may like the britney one for the songs - i thought they did a great job with the songs - but when you realise you're watching a tv show and not just 40 minutes of music video it kinda sucks!

  	Debi you look lovely once again!

  	I hope Susanne is doing ok! i haven't seen much of her this week! 

  	work is driving me crazy at the moment. there are barely any customers still! i think it will get better when people have been paid at the end of this week though - or at least it better do!!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 26, 2011)

Lou~Glad to hear the toe is getting better. Let's hope it improves each day until you are dancing around the house again!  It is so cold and grey here, as we await the storm. Last I heard we could get a foot, plus more snow on Saturday and more on Monday!  Yay (not!).  I am juggling 3 projects.  Organizing makeup, organizing CD's, organizing books.  I sold off 125.00 of used books this morning (to vaguely help pay for my MAC addiction). 

  	Other news. Tried to apply liquid eyeliner to my upper eyeline (Stila) for the first time in my life.  Messy.  The worse thing is that my eye is constantly twitching.  Pencils are so much easier and give a softer look that is more "me".  But I won't give up. I want to learn to do it and watched a bunch of tutorials. They never have twitchy eyes.  And it isn't age because I remember this from when I was 17 years old.  Is there something in between pencil and Stila liquid pen that might glide on nicely, but not as wet?  I do have that mumbo jumbo set of Urban Decay 24/7 eyeliners coming, but still wondering if there is something else I can work with before trying this again.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 26, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Lou~Glad to hear the toe is getting better. Let's hope it improves each day until you are dancing around the house again!  It is so cold and grey here, as we await the storm. Last I heard we could get a foot, plus more snow on Saturday and more on Monday!  Yay (not!).  I am juggling 3 projects.  Organizing makeup, organizing CD's, organizing books.  I sold off 125.00 of used books this morning (to vaguely help pay for my MAC addiction).
> 
> Other news. Tried to apply liquid eyeliner to my upper eyeline (Stila) for the first time in my life.  Messy.  The worse thing is that my eye is constantly twitching.  Pencils are so much easier and give a softer look that is more "me".  But I won't give up. I want to learn to do it and watched a bunch of tutorials. They never have twitchy eyes.  And it isn't age because I remember this from when I was 17 years old.  Is there something in between pencil and Stila liquid pen that might glide on nicely, but not as wet?  I do have that mumbo jumbo set of Urban Decay 24/7 eyeliners coming, but still wondering if there is something else I can work with before trying this again.


  	the only liquid liner i can get on with is the mac superslick liner and also a l'oreal one. bother have a stiff sponge tip rather than a bush that i find much easier  but things take time so keep on at it! and i get twitchy eyes sometimes! only my left one though weirdly!!


----------



## Susanne (Jan 26, 2011)

Hello!!

  	I had two 14-hours-days at school yesterday and today - I am just coming back to fashion and makeup right now 

  	I still look forward to new spring clothes and a new Pandora charm to choose.

  	Hope you are all well.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh.... and I need a manicure. In a vampy shade.

  	I am not just a teacher all time long!!

  	Just saying.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 26, 2011)

Susanne said:


> Oh.... and I need a manicure. In a vampy shade.
> 
> I am not just a teacher all time long!!
> 
> Just saying.


	It sounds like you deserve some pampering.  Go get that manicure and the most vampy shade you can find!!


----------



## ChelsMarie (Jan 26, 2011)

I am so late to this party.

  	I like pink, senseless, sparkly things!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Jan 26, 2011)

Debi, you have the most beautiful eyes! I love your prettiness in pink  Have you tried using a gel liner like MAC Fluidline? I find it gives a similar look to a liquid liner, but the brush is much easier to control  That's how I developed my steady hand and eventually moved onto liquids! I still actually prefer a gel formula most of the time, too 

  	Lou, glad to hear your toe is starting to feel better! 

  	Susanne, welcome back!  I need to get a mani soon, too 

  	Off to bed for me... super long day today, super long day tomorrow, then off to Kingston Friday for my long weekend of interviews!! Simultaneously exciting and exhausting


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 27, 2011)

JennsJewelz said:


> Debi, you have the most beautiful eyes! I love your prettiness in pink  Have you tried using a gel liner like MAC Fluidline? I find it gives a similar look to a liquid liner, but the brush is much easier to control  That's how I developed my steady hand and eventually moved onto liquids! I still actually prefer a gel formula most of the time, too
> 
> Lou, glad to hear your toe is starting to feel better!
> 
> ...


	thank you  i hope your day goes well for you today! just make sure you keep your strengh and energy up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	i'm at work again today (where else would i be?! lol!)  but i'm in a super good mood so this is good! hopefully the day will go quickly for me so i can be back home with nick and the kitties in no time!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

ChelsMarie~Welcome to "they who love glitter" section! 

  	Jen~Thank you for that tip.  The liquid was very wet, runny and had a mind all of its own.  I won't give up. I plan to sit and play with it, wipe it off. play with it, etc.!  But I am expecting those Urban Decay 24/7 pencils set today and will look into gels and the felt tip liners and see how those go. All about experimenting until you find what works best....and looks best! 

  	Lou~I hope you have a fun day that zooms by!  How many cats/kitties do you have?  We have had 2 cats in the past, none right now, but I just love them! 

  	Our storm hit mostly overnight and is almost done.  We have another 8 inches, but it could have been a lot worse.  Time to dig out so the UPS man can get through!!  I've got to get this house clean today!  Busy morning ahead!  (Didn't I say that yesterday??)

  	Have a fun day, everyone!!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 27, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> ChelsMarie~Welcome to "they who love glitter" section!
> 
> Jen~Thank you for that tip.  The liquid was very wet, runny and had a mind all of its own.  I won't give up. I plan to sit and play with it, wipe it off. play with it, etc.!  But I am expecting those Urban Decay 24/7 pencils set today and will look into gels and the felt tip liners and see how those go. All about experimenting until you find what works best....and looks best!
> 
> ...


  	we just have the two kitties - dyaln and annie  i want a third but nick said that dylan is enough trouble! which i guess is true!!!   and have a good day shovelling the snow! i hope the worst is over for you now


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 27, 2011)

Susanne said:


> Oh.... and I need a manicure. In a vampy shade.
> 
> I am not just a teacher all time long!!
> 
> Just saying.


	I know what you mean. We need to be ourselves, through our dressing, ever so often.

  	Good luck, Jen. What interviews are those?

  	Finally, tomorrow is Friday! I'm looking forward to celebrating my birthday with my friends and family this weekend and early next week! I also plan to get a haircut.


----------



## ChelsMarie (Jan 27, 2011)

I have several felt tip liners that I like. NYX has some new ones that I really like. You can get them in different sizes too. I prefer small precise lines so I have the smallest one. I use it often and have had no issues with it drying out.



ElvenEyes said:


> ChelsMarie~Welcome to "they who love glitter" section!
> 
> Jen~Thank you for that tip.  The liquid was very wet, runny and had a mind all of its own.  I won't give up. I plan to sit and play with it, wipe it off. play with it, etc.!  But I am expecting those Urban Decay 24/7 pencils set today *and will look into gels and the felt tip liners and see how those go. All about experimenting until you find what works best....and looks best! *
> 
> ...


 
  	I got a new Dazzleglass Creme in the mail last night! It is in the shade Perfectly Unordinary. My husband seen it and said "Why do you need so much glitter on your lips? It looks like a disco tube." Then he later told me I already have that color lipgloss. He was referring to my Baby Sparks Dazzleglass. I had to explain to him the important differences between the two. I don't think he heard me lol


----------



## ChelsMarie (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh and thank you for the warm welcome!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 27, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> I got a new Dazzleglass Creme in the mail last night! It is in the shade Perfectly Unordinary. My husband seen it and said "Why do you need so much glitter on your lips? It looks like a disco tube." Then he later told me I already have that color lipgloss. He was referring to my Baby Sparks Dazzleglass. I had to explain to him the important differences between the two. I don't think he heard me lol


	lol! your hubby seems kinda like mine! he always tells me that i have similar colours! i explain that they are different textures and finishes but he just nods and stops listening! doh!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes, it is a girl thing.  Though my husband does seem to be having fun seeing how many different looks I can get in the course of a week!  Today I pulled out Avalanche White and some blues, to go with our neverending snowstorms.  While he was out snowblowing the sun actually came out!  While he was showering my Sephora and MAC orders arrived. Ah, the wonderful world of Dazzleglass!  I am completely hooked!  Internationalist went on right away!  Now I am drooling over my UD 24/7 pencils.  Smooth and maybe a perfect liner for me.  Though I do love my trusty NYX jumbos for under eye. Not much else.  Incense burning, house cleaning, hubby going insane with work because it is end of month...their busiest time. And now I have to figure out how to arrange all my glosses and lippies.  I just want to sleep right now, or eat popcorn and watch a really good movie!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 27, 2011)

My birthday is on 1st Feb, next Tuesday!
  	Thanks, Lou! You remember! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I literally feel very light when I walk out of my house this morning! Could be because I didn't bring my coat with me.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for the well-wishes, ladies! The interviews are all for teaching positions abroad across Asia and Europe, and I'll be going with my sweetie, Jerome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	On the topic of Dazzleglasses, I was accidentally given Phiff! Dazzleglass in my Lightful/Peacocky haul!!! I was sooo excited - it's beautiful, and I don't have to give it back! Yaaaay for full-sized beautiful makeup gifts that normally cost $20.00!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

Early Happy Birthday, Miss QQ!  I hope it will be a magical day for you!

  	Jen~What a wonderful treat!  I wish they would accidentally drop in a few goodies in my hauls!  Wouldn't it be nice if they gave us samples like Sephora and other cosmetic counters?  Oooh...what a lovely thought!!  A little lipstick here...a gloss there...a mini blush....a pocket size brush....  Hehehehe.

  	I just finished watching Memoirs of a Geisha and thought of all of you during the makeup scenes!  House dusted, brushes cleaned, took off the mud polish and put on a pale glittering pink by OPI, not far from settling down into bed with a good book and dreaming the night away!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 27, 2011)

That's great! I want a free full size dazzleglass too lol! Enjoy! The teaching positions sound very exciting. What subjects are you teaching?


----------



## JennsJewelz (Jan 27, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> That's great! I want a free full size dazzleglass too lol! Enjoy! The teaching positions sound very exciting. What subjects are you teaching?


	Lol, put in an on-line order, maybe they'll make the same mistake again! lol This Dazzleglass will forever hold a special place in my heart, just because it was free 

  	Both Jerome and I are elementary school teachers, so we teach all subjects - but I also teach French  He likes the Kindergarteners, and I like anyone older (for teaching, anyways! ) We'll probably end up with a classroom of our own in K-6 or as English teachers within the schools that help out in all classes.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 28, 2011)

JennsJewelz said:


> Thanks for the well-wishes, ladies! The interviews are all for teaching positions abroad across Asia and Europe, and I'll be going with my sweetie, Jerome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	that is great news! dazzleglasses are awesome and freebie ones are even better! and good luck with your interviews!! i shall keep my fingers crossed for you!

  	i must go out to the post office today because i have to post off a friends birthday gift. it is her birthday on sunday and i hope they will let me post it next day delivery so she can get it in time! i've had her gifts for ages but only this morning remembered i need to send them! doh!!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 28, 2011)

We welcome another teacher in our bimbos club, Jen! Good luck!

  	The UD 15 anniversary 24/7 liners set is here at Sephora. I will take at look tomorrow but I would not be buying. No harm looking though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Thanks, Lou! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  My co-workers gave me the dior cannage e/s palette, Dawn Grey, from spring 2011 as a farewell gift. I love it, can't wait to use it!
  	http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/Dior-Spring11-CANNAGE-Eyeshadow-Palette-001-DAWN-GREY-/370470688075

  	My friends are treating me to lunches/dinners while I will be getting a necklace from my mum. I will take pics!

  	Hope you send out the present as planned!

  	Have a great weekend, Bimbos!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 28, 2011)

oh wow! that shadow palette is stunning! perfect for smokey eyes! lucky you! and that sounds nice about going out for lunch! and i can't wait to see the necklace your mum gets you! how sweet of her! 

  	my working day is going very slow. and i went out to buy some new bras because my boobs have shrunk due to weightloss but i must have a popular boob size because every style i liked they were sold out of my size! no fair!


----------



## Susanne (Jan 28, 2011)

It is finally weekend!! Yay!

  	I will enjoy a Lush bath tonight and a hair treatment before eating pasta and watching TV.

  	I still have a lot of work for school but this can wait until tomorrow!

  	Oh, and I have made a start and bought a base shaper for a LV Speedy


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 28, 2011)

Miss QQ~Pretty shadow palette!  What a lovely gift. They knew you well! 

  	Lou~UD pencils. Yummy!  I love how smooth they go on and the control. So much easier than the liquid liners...at least for me. And colours that pop!  Indeed, it almost didn't want to come off last night!  I had frost blues and white shadows on yesterday to celebrate the snow, so after I got the delivery I put on some Electra.  Wow! 

  	Good luck shopping for boob holders, as I call them.  I hate shopping for bras.  Always too big, too small, to tight, slipping off the shoulder.  I need to go soon, too.  I am the same size, but had all cotton ones and they keep shrinking from the wash.  Time for something different and pretty. 

  	Susanne~It sounds like you have the perfect evening set up!  Enjoy and relax!

  	Clouds, possible snow, cleaning, chores, errands, got together a fun neutral look. I think I am in love with Benefit Creaseless Cream shadows.  Time will tell, as this is the first day I have ever worn them.  But I fell instantly in love and it is a nice quick and go makeup look today!  Back to the projects I go!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 28, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Miss QQ~Pretty shadow palette!  What a lovely gift. They knew you well!
> 
> Lou~UD pencils. Yummy!  I love how smooth they go on and the control. So much easier than the liquid liners...at least for me. And colours that pop!  Indeed, it almost didn't want to come off last night!  I had frost blues and white shadows on yesterday to celebrate the snow, so after I got the delivery I put on some Electra.  Wow!
> 
> ...


	yes i find them much easier than liquid liners  i find them amazing because they stay put yet if you want to smudge them out a little they do! it's like they move but only when you want! i used one of the dark blue ones on my lower lash line today - cant think of the name! i also did a very blue look! but mine was a smokey blue - i used the blue gps on my lids, then blue flame mes wet on top, then deep truth and carbon shadows in the crease with dazzlelight to highlight. super dark and sexy!

  	and lots of people rave about the benefit shadows! perhaps i should look into them?!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 28, 2011)

Lou~When you smudged the UD pencils did you use a brush? I was goofing and tried with my finger but it would not budge!  Good stuff!

  	Benefits. Hmmm.  Shortly after I posted my eyes started burning. I know I am tired, I know I get allergies this time of the year (weird with all the snow, but the trees actually start puffing out pollen and I get runny, stinging eyes). I took it all off and we will see what tomorrow brings, give it a few days to calm down, go back to MAC powder and then try it again and see what happens. I hope it was coincidental because I absolutely love the colours and the way it looked on me and never have stinging eyes from products.  Better be my allergies. 

  	I've been doing movie marathons this week. Memoirs of a Geisha, 7 Years in Tibet, Young Victoria, An American Rhapsody, Nicholas Nickleby, ossession, LOTR.


----------



## shadowaddict (Jan 28, 2011)

I love the UD liners as well as the MUFE ones. They both wear really well for me. In the UD I love Ransom but for some reason every time I would wear it my eyes would be all red the next day. I guess from the dye or something, but it never bothered me while I was wearing it, so wierd. I finally gave it to my daughter. It is such a gorgeous purple, so if you like purples get it. All the ones in the green family are beautiful as well. I'm such a sucker for greens and purples though.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 29, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> I love the UD liners as well as the MUFE ones. They both wear really well for me. In the UD I love Ransom but for some reason every time I would wear it my eyes would be all red the next day. I guess from the dye or something, but it never bothered me while I was wearing it, so wierd. I finally gave it to my daughter. It is such a gorgeous purple, so if you like purples get it. All the ones in the green family are beautiful as well. I'm such a sucker for greens and purples though.


  	oh yeah the mufe aqua liners are also awesome! slightly harder than the ud ones but they last even longer!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 29, 2011)

I saw the UD 15 anniversary 24/7 eye liners set and I could pass it easily! Yay for the wallet! I like the liners but I don't need so many browns and bronze. The mufe aqua eye liners are great, I love them! I don't own any Benefit creaseless cream shadows but I've heard lots of good things about them. Perhaps one day I'll try one! 

  	That's great, Susanne! A saggy Speedy doesn't look good at all, IMO. I went into the LV store again today just to look. The store was very busy as there are many shoppers buying new purses for the Chinese New Year and the SAs had very poor service. Our LV stores can be quite like a market place sometimes, it is not that posh. I wish they could improve on their service.

  	I hate buying bras too. Generally I hate bras lol. They hurt too much!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 29, 2011)

Update!  My eyes are itchy, runny, gross.  It is my allergies. My nose is also stuffed up! Bah!  After a few days of eye drops put in regularly it should calm down.  And catching up on sleep. Then I can get back into eye makeup again and work my way back to the cream shadows. 

  	Now I am considering lip liner pencils. To get or not to get.  How are the MAC ones?  How often do you all use them?  I usually just toss on a thin layer of Chapstick, then my lipstick and any gloss if I am in the mood.  I never have runny lips!  But I wonder what the defined look would look like on me. 

  	Sun is out!  Errands to run!  Chores to do!  Things to catch up on!  I want to read, watch movies, too.  But allergies make you feel like you are in a fog and I can't take any allergy medicines. I am allergic to them!!


----------



## Susanne (Jan 29, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Update!  My eyes are itchy, runny, gross.  It is my allergies. My nose is also stuffed up! Bah!  After a few days of eye drops put in regularly it should calm down.  And catching up on sleep. Then I can get back into eye makeup again and work my way back to the cream shadows.


 
	Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 29, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Hope you feel better soon!


	have a great weekend Susanne!


----------



## shadowaddict (Jan 29, 2011)

Quote:


Miss QQ said:


> I saw the UD 15 anniversary 24/7 eye liners set and I could pass it easily! Yay for the wallet! I like the liners but I don't need so many browns and bronze. The mufe aqua eye liners are great, I love them! I don't own any Benefit creaseless cream shadows but I've heard lots of good things about them. Perhaps one day I'll try one!
> 
> That's great, Susanne! A saggy Speedy doesn't look good at all, IMO. I went into the LV store again today just to look. The store was very busy as there are many shoppers buying new purses for the Chinese New Year and the SAs had very poor service. Our LV stores can be quite like a market place sometimes, it is not that posh. I wish they could improve on their service.
> 
> I hate buying bras too. Generally I hate bras lol. They hurt too much!


	I agree about the UD liner set. There too many brownish shades which I don't use that often, so it did not make sense for that amount of $.  I do like the really black one in MUFE.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 29, 2011)

I think this is exactly why I was attracted to it. Black, brown, coppers, plums, purples, blues, teal. These are the colours I use most and have the lighter colours in my NYX Jumbo pencils, which I also love, but use in the lower corner of my eye and smudge up nicely. I will use my UD for upper and more dramatic looks! I am impressed with how smooth they are. 

  	Lou~I would love to know what colour MAC lip liners you have.  I've been taking them in and out of my basket all day long, trying to decide which colours are best to try out!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 30, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> I think this is exactly why I was attracted to it. Black, brown, coppers, plums, purples, blues, teal. These are the colours I use most and have the lighter colours in my NYX Jumbo pencils, which I also love, but use in the lower corner of my eye and smudge up nicely. I will use my UD for upper and more dramatic looks! I am impressed with how smooth they are.
> 
> Lou~I would love to know what colour MAC lip liners you have.  I've been taking them in and out of my basket all day long, trying to decide which colours are best to try out!


	here are the liners that i have - i think a couple were limted edition though -

  	pencil ones-
  	naked - looks flesh coloured
  	spice - brownish pinky colour - matches naked paris lipstick perfectly!
  	in synch - a light pink colour- goes well with shades like cremecup lipstick

  	cremestick-
  	cranapple- a bright pink with hints of red
  	plum soft - a brownish with hint of plum liner which is good for vamp shades.

  	i need to buy current liner because that will be good for more purple lipsticks and again it is quite dark 


  	today is the last working sunday until october! i am so happy about this! yay!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 30, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> here are the liners that i have - i think a couple were limted edition though -
> pencil ones-
> naked - looks flesh coloured
> spice - brownish pinky colour - matches naked paris lipstick perfectly!
> ...


	Congrats, Lou!  I thought you were up awfully early for a Sunday.  That is a really nice long break...I'm so happy for you! 

  	I ended up ordering:
  	Pencil~Subculture, Spice,Soar, Dervish, Half-red, Whirl
  	Cremesticks~Pink Treat, Sublime Culture

  	I went for mostly light to medium and deep pinks that looked like I could wear with a lot of my pale to rosy lippies and if I need something darker I can get cherry and a few others.  I hear rumours that the prices were going up in February so decided to buy a bunch at once and hope for the best!! I spent a lot of time reading reviews on these, last night, and what lipsticks people wore them with to match up with my own.  lol  Never knew I would have so much makeup homework, but still having fun!

  	Just found out we are getting smacked by a double storm.  6 inches on Tuesday, massive snowstorm on Wednesday. And we are so buried as it is!  lol   Our neighbourhood kids keep having snow days, but then they have to make it up in June and that is no fun when the sky is blue and it is beach weather!!  Glad I am not in school anymore!! 

  	Reorganized my makeup some more and I like it even better. Of course, if I keep buying stuff, how will it ever stay the same?  I need another drawer.  Hehehehe....  I hope everyone has an awesome day!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 30, 2011)

Lou, that is fantastic news! I'm very pleased for you. No one likes working on a Sunday.

  	I have Naked and a cremestick whose name escapes me, which i used it all up and sent it for B2M. 

  	Hope your allergies go away quickly, Debi! What are you allergic to?

  	Susanne, Chinese New Year is on the 3rd and 4th of February this year. It changes every year as it follows the lunar calendar, but it falls mainly from late January to late February. Oh, I meant that our LV stores (2 of them) is not very posh. We have 2 stores in the country, and the one that opened two years ago is slightly more posh than the other. The old store is noisy and too crowded most of the time. Every weekend, there is a queue outside to enter the store, and it can take up to 15 mins to get inside. The service of the SAs is also not fantastic and they can be arrogant or impatient sometimes.

  	I celebrated by birthday with my mum today at Chilis for lunch and we were both very bloated from the meal! Everything was delicious and I love dessert. Anyone tried Chilis before? And yesterday, I had lunch with my friend at the same sushi restaurant that I went last week. Hope everyone have a good week ahead!

  	Here is the Tiffany key necklace my mum gave me for my birthday. Of course, I was there to pick what I want! It's on a long 24" oval link chain.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow, this is so pretty! Love it. Enjoy!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 30, 2011)

How lovely, Miss QQ!  There is nothing so fun as a box wrapped in that traditional Tiffany Blue!  I love the necklace!  Enjoy it!! 

  	I am not positive what tree or trees I am allergic to, for we have wetlands across the street and conservation land behind us.  I believe one is Weeping Willow and any other kind of early spring/flowering trees.  Usually once everyone else is sneezing and you can actually see the yellow pollen on cars I am fine, so there is something that gets active just this time of year for about 2 months that attacks me.  It definitely was not the eyeshadow, thank goodness!  If we have cold winters with very dry air I am at my worse and that is exactly what we have right now. 

  	I've just completely freaked myself out watching My Lovely Bones on cable. What a sad and heart-wrenching movie.  Now I need to do something extra fun and lighten things up!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 30, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Lou, that is fantastic news! I'm very pleased for you. No one likes working on a Sunday.
> 
> I have Naked and a cremestick whose name escapes me, which i used it all up and sent it for B2M.
> 
> ...


	oh wow!!! your key is so beautiful! i love it! i am sure you will treasure it forever!  so stunning! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Debi yes that film is very sad. me and nick watched it a while ago and i cried! an brilliant film but very emotional.  and enjoy your liners and let me know what you think of them when they arrive!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 30, 2011)

Lou~No kidding.  I can't get it out of my mind.  I Capture the Castle begins in about 1/2 an hour. That will seem super cheery next to My Lovely Bones.  As you said, a tough subject excellently done, but so emotional, especially the ending words. 

  	I will let you know about my lip liners. I am excited to see how well they work and with which lippies as well as on their own.  I also want to try some other brand stuff; more NARS, Bobbi Brown, etc.  But nothing is going to compare to MAC I think.  I am still amazed that I can easily wear at least 8 of their blushes when so many other brands I cannot find one for me that doesn't leave me looking like a clown!  I did just order Albatross from NARS for highlighting.  I am having such fun!  Woe to my wallet, though!  I think I heard it weeping!


----------



## shadowaddict (Jan 30, 2011)

I really like NARS Albatross and if you want to try gel liners I find the ones from Bobbi Brown very nice. Also I really love the two liner brushes from Bobbie Brown. I use them for lining more than my liner brushes from MAC. I have the fine and ultra fine ones.

  	As far as BB blushes I know lots of people rave about them but for me I can't tell that they are any better than MAC, but perhaps its just me. I have some NARS shadow that I love but in general I'm a total MAC e/s person, not a big BBe/s fan either. You may find them great this is just my opinion.


----------



## shadowaddict (Jan 30, 2011)

Miss QQ, I love your Tiffanys necklace. I really love my Tiffany charms. I could just really go to town in there.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 30, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> I really like NARS Albatross and if you want to try gel liners I find the ones from Bobbi Brown very nice. Also I really love the two liner brushes from Bobbie Brown. I use them for lining more than my liner brushes from MAC. I have the fine and ultra fine ones.
> 
> As far as BB blushes I know lots of people rave about them but for me I can't tell that they are any better than MAC, but perhaps its just me. I have some NARS shadow that I love but in general I'm a total MAC e/s person, not a big BBe/s fan either. You may find them great this is just my opinion.


	I totally get what you are saying. My once beloved Clinique lipsticks and eyeshadows absolutely pale in comparison to MAC.  MAC has more pigmentation and staying colour and such variety.  I am now afraid some BB items might actually be too washed out or not long-lasting like MAC and it costs a fortune.  I also love the whole B2M idea.  I feel I am paying for the product, not the packaging, and I appreciate that.  Whereas Estee Lauder, while some items are quite nice, is more about fancy packaging with mirrors (handy, but not needed when you can pick up a cheap compact with 1x-3x to it) and less about having lots of shades I can work with.  I do like having some variety to my makeup collection, but I draw the line at certain things.  I want it to all be something I will wear in the next few years, not just to hang out in a drawer.  I really appreciate your input!


----------



## shadowaddict (Jan 30, 2011)

Yeh I love the B2MAC program too for many reasons. I like that they recycle and I feel like I am "rewarded" for being a loyal customer  It's such a nice little treat and great for the enviroment also.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 31, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Yeh I love the B2MAC program too for many reasons. I like that they recycle and I feel like I am "rewarded" for being a loyal customer  It's such a nice little treat and great for the enviroment also.


  	yes b2m is very good. although in the uk we can only get lipsticks rather than glosses and shadows too but this doesnt bother me. i like lipsticks!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey everyone, I'm back! 

  	Had a good weekend - no job offers unfortunately, but there are a couple of schools that were very interested and will be contacting us over the next few weeks/months if anything opens up. It's tough, because Jerome and I have really similar qualifications, so they have to have 2 similar positions available!! For now, we keep looking...but it was a good weekend overall, and we made some really great contacts


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 31, 2011)

well i hope that people get back in contact with you soon. or if not at least it was good experiance just having interviews and also you have now met people so hopefully they will contact you agian if other positions come up  it'll happen dont worry!

  	work is very quiet again - hence why i have time for a lunch break to go on specktra!! i shall go food shopping after work today to get more healthy food


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 31, 2011)

Lou~Yes, I will have a blast experimenting with the liners!  It will be fun seeing what matches up with what!  So cool that we both are getting into NARS. My only complaint is that the display at Sephora is very deceiving. The makeup is deep in these lit up shelves and the colours look a lot lighter until you come home!  I have now learned whatever I buy in the store I will have to peek at them under different lighting before buying.  Very deceiving!  So far I have in blushes Mata Hari, Deep Throat and Angelika.  On the way is Albatross and Orgasm.  Any suggestions for a NW15? What skin tone are you?  I also ordered about 5 or 6 lip glosses...lipsticks and glosses are my weakness!!  I haven't bought any lipsticks yet. Are they nice?  I wish we were close by so we could shop together.  You and everyone here!  That would be crazy fun!  Thank goodness for online shopping, too! 

  	Jen~I hope you hear soon about a perfect job situation for the both of you!  As Lou said, whatever the outcome at least you are getting experience from interviews and looking about, as well as being able to define what you want and need the most, too.  The right jobs will come up without doubt!  The best of luck to you!

  	I have a million chores and errands to run before the double snowstorms hit tomorrow and Wednesday. It is rather freaky when they tell us this could be the worst storm in decades.  Um....we just had one.  Another record breaker in less than 2 weeks?  Noooo. I have goodies coming in the mail!!  Not again! The poor UPS man!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks, ladies! I love the key and will treasure it!

  	Over here I can only exchange for lipsticks in the mac B2M program too. Nars have very pretty and amazing colours. I have a few items and I love them. Too bad Nars is not available here, not even at Sephora.

  	I watched the lovely bones in the cinema. Debi, if you like the film I think you will like the book even more. I read the book and the film was a little disappointing, but I guess they can't put in all the details into the short film time.


----------



## shadowaddict (Jan 31, 2011)

Quote:


JennsJewelz said:


> Hey everyone, I'm back!
> 
> Had a good weekend - no job offers unfortunately, but there are a couple of schools that were very interested and will be contacting us over the next few weeks/months if anything opens up. It's tough, because Jerome and I have really similar qualifications, so they have to have 2 similar positions available!! For now, we keep looking...but it was a good weekend overall, and we made some really great contacts


	Glad you had a great weekend. Like the others said don't let this get you down just keep at it. The right situation will come around, probably when you least expect it.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm so excited. I officially Dazzleglassed today!  I went for a soft lilac look with Pervette lipstick and Like Venus Dazzleglass. Ah, the pictures do not do the glitter justice!  lol   But what a lovely shine and shimmer these give off!  Now I need to find the perfect satin/matte violet lippy!  Nothing fancy, and my hair is frizzing out from the dry air, but it does give a pretty everyday look!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 31, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Lou~Yes, I will have a blast experimenting with the liners!  It will be fun seeing what matches up with what!  So cool that we both are getting into NARS. My only complaint is that the display at Sephora is very deceiving. The makeup is deep in these lit up shelves and the colours look a lot lighter until you come home!  I have now learned whatever I buy in the store I will have to peek at them under different lighting before buying.  Very deceiving!  So far I have in blushes Mata Hari, Deep Throat and Angelika.  On the way is Albatross and Orgasm.  Any suggestions for a NW15? What skin tone are you?  I also ordered about 5 or 6 lip glosses...lipsticks and glosses are my weakness!!  I haven't bought any lipsticks yet. Are they nice?  I wish we were close by so we could shop together.  You and everyone here!  That would be crazy fun!  Thank goodness for online shopping, too!
> 
> Jen~I hope you hear soon about a perfect job situation for the both of you!  As Lou said, whatever the outcome at least you are getting experience from interviews and looking about, as well as being able to define what you want and need the most, too.  The right jobs will come up without doubt!  The best of luck to you!
> 
> I have a million chores and errands to run before the double snowstorms hit tomorrow and Wednesday. It is rather freaky when they tell us this could be the worst storm in decades.  Um....we just had one.  Another record breaker in less than 2 weeks?  Noooo. I have goodies coming in the mail!!  Not again! The poor UPS man!


	well i'm nc20 in skin tone but i think that the orgasm line suits most skin tones  such pretty colours! i even have the nail polish! and that does suck about the lighting in store. sadly though nowhere sells nars in a store near me so i have to order from the site blind! however swatches here on specktra always help heaps! in fact lincoln kinda sucks all around for make up shopping!  and i shall be getting deep throat blush next! oh and i have just read that in synch and naked liners will be coming back out in april!! you need to buy them!

  	and you look lovely in your picture as usual! such sparkly lips! 

  	work went very slow for me today but we took quite a bit of money which makes me very happy so we are now up on target for the week. it always helps if the first few days you do well!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 31, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> well i'm nc20 in skin tone but i think that the orgasm line suits most skin tones  such pretty colours! i even have the nail polish! and that does suck about the lighting in store. sadly though nowhere sells nars in a store near me so i have to order from the site blind! however swatches here on specktra always help heaps! in fact lincoln kinda sucks all around for make up shopping!  and i shall be getting deep throat blush next! oh and i have just read that in synch and naked liners will be coming back out in april!! you need to buy them!
> and you look lovely in your picture as usual! such sparkly lips!
> 
> work went very slow for me today but we took quite a bit of money which makes me very happy so we are now up on target for the week. it always helps if the first few days you do well!


	Ooh, come to my house and play!  We have a mall about 40 minutes away with a Pro MAC, Macy's, Nordstrom, Lord & Taylor, Bath and Body Works and a Sephora! We could go insane and broke together!!  Synch and Naked liners. Must put on my every growing wishlist!! 

  	I'm glad your workday was fruitful, even if it did go slowly.  Hubby is swearing at his computer again.  End of month is stressful and even more so when he is doing the job of 8 people. I want to drag him away, but not sure how lucky I will be.  I really need to get out of this house and town before the storms.  I need an adventure of sorts!!


----------



## shadowaddict (Jan 31, 2011)

I agree Lou, Orgasm blush is quite pretty. I have the duo Orgasm/Albatross, not sure if this is still available. If so it is a great deal as I love them both. I'll have to check out the nail polish. For reference I'm NC15.


----------



## shadowaddict (Jan 31, 2011)

ElvenEyes, that mall sounds like heaven. I would love to play there also, maybe without all your snow. We never get much here but we've had more this year. East TN always gets hit harder, but nothing like you guys.

  	We are finally going to get a Nordstrom in spring of 2012. We do not have Lord & Taylor wither. That would be great.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks for the well-wishes, everyone  Jerome and I had a really good weekend together and it was all a good experience, and now we have a chance to look into going to Japan together again, which was always our dream! 

  	Debi, you look lovely, as always


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 31, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> ElvenEyes, that mall sounds like heaven. I would love to play there also, maybe without all your snow. We never get much here but we've had more this year. East TN always gets hit harder, but nothing like you guys.
> 
> We are finally going to get a Nordstrom in spring of 2012. We do not have Lord & Taylor wither. That would be great.


	Fun!  I have yet to go into ours. I keep planting myself at the Pro Mac store. But here is some interesting info.  I convinced hubby to bring me back tonight (yes, I did a bit of a pre-snowstorm haul!) and as we passed through Macy's they had all the MAC stuff packed up, the shelves taken apart, boxes of MAC on carts to be rolled away and the girl who worked that area was working at the MAC Pro store.  Hmm...  Is Macy's no longer going to carry it or are they just moving it around?  Very odd and no one around to ask about it.  The MAC store itself was a blast, especially when I tried to ferret out a new lippy and almost every one that caught my eye was something I already have!  I guess I know my taste!  I did end up with one brush and 2 lippies in Brave and Plumful.  Then I skipped off to Sephora...land of happiness!  As we were leaving we passed a salon I had long since forgotten about that sells OPI, so yes, bought a few of those, too!  A fine evening all aroiund and now we are expecting about 2 feet of snow, with 3 1/2 already on the ground.  Driving small New England winding roads with snowpiles is like driving through a constant tunnel and praying no deer or cars come flying out. Always an adventure!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 31, 2011)

JennsJewelz said:


> Thanks for the well-wishes, everyone  Jerome and I had a really good weekend together and it was all a good experience, and now we have a chance to look into going to Japan together again, which was always our dream!
> 
> Debi, you look lovely, as always


	That sounds like such fun!!  Thank you for the compliment!  I must be doing something right as I relearn my techniques since the MAC saleslady complimented my eyes and I had to point out what shadows I wore and where, since she liked the mix.  Good thing it was all MAC!!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 31, 2011)

JennsJewelz said:


> Thanks for the well-wishes, everyone  Jerome and I had a really good weekend together and it was all a good experience, and now we have a chance to look into going to Japan together again, which was always our dream!
> 
> Debi, you look lovely, as always


 
  	Japan would be an amazing place to visit and teach! let us know how it goes!!

  	today is my day off and i plan on doing all my house work very early so that i can then keep an eye out on the mac site so i can haul my peacocky stuff!  i'm so excited for it! then i plan on watching tv, doing my work out and playing with my darling kitties of course! they love play time! i bought them some silly fish toy a few weeks ago and they love chucking it in the air and catching it! so funny to watch them! dylans favourite toy is a little lady bug that has a string that when pulled  it runs across the floor! he loves to chase it!  have a great day guys!


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 1, 2011)

lol They sound so cute! I would love watching them play! 

  	I only have Nars Deep Throat blush and I love it. It is pigmented and finely milled. I also like the fine glitters. I'm NC20 and I passed Orgasm because my friend who is NC25 says Orgasm doesn't show up much on her. I didn't get to try it on as it is not available here, she helped me to buy it overseas.

  	I want to go to Japan too! I had sushi again today to celebrate my birthday. Imagine all the great food we can eat in Japan! But I heard that sushi in Japan is expensive too, and their standard of living is very high. 

  	Went to the mac counter today to decide on which lipstick I will get for the b2m. Sadly, Hue is not carried in my country! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have shortlisted Pinkydee, Lovelorn and Hug Me, which are all lustre (my favourite). Which do you ladies recommend? Are there any Amplified creams that are must haves too?


----------



## JennsJewelz (Feb 1, 2011)

Happy birthday, Miss QQ!  The cost of living in Japan is pretty high, but the teaching positions cover a lot of your expenses and pay well so that you're able to save. Plus, Jerome is fluent in Japanese  It would be sooo much easier for us there than in a country where neither of us speaks the language! Sushi shouldn't be that expensive - fresh fish is everywhere, and Jerome can actually make us fresh sushi - restaurants might be expensive in some spots, but we aren't looking at the heart of Tokyo, either 

  	I've heard good things about Hug Me, and Lovelorn is one of my all-time favourite pinks!  I can't think of anything else off the top of my head, though.

  	Lou, that suuuucks about Sephora!!! And Jerome and I need to teach abroad together - we would never survive apart for two months at a time. It's hard enough being apart for a week or two!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 1, 2011)

JennsJewelz said:


> Happy birthday, Miss QQ!  The cost of living in Japan is pretty high, but the teaching positions cover a lot of your expenses and pay well so that you're able to save. Plus, Jerome is fluent in Japanese  It would be sooo much easier for us there than in a country where neither of us speaks the language! Sushi shouldn't be that expensive - fresh fish is everywhere, and Jerome can actually make us fresh sushi - restaurants might be expensive in some spots, but we aren't looking at the heart of Tokyo, either
> 
> I've heard good things about Hug Me, and Lovelorn is one of my all-time favourite pinks!  I can't think of anything else off the top of my head, though.
> 
> Lou, that suuuucks about Sephora!!! And Jerome and I need to teach abroad together - we would never survive apart for two months at a time. It's hard enough being apart for a week or two!


	yeah i had to manage for about 3 weeks without nick last year and that sucked. it was because he had to go and work in a different city. and that is awesome that Jerome speaks Japanese! i'm always impressed when people can speak different languages because i find it so hard. i speak basic french and that is it. but when we go to fance it is enough to get us by, nick can only say random phrases that he learned at school like 'i have a sister' and 'i live in lincoln'! lol!

  	i hauled my peacocky goodies today! yay! i hope that they arrive very soon so i can play with them!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 1, 2011)

lol We are having a complete whiteout right now. It is snowy like mad and this is the smaller of the two storms! 

  	Lou~Congrats on hauling the Peacocky collection! You must be thrilled!!  I hope it arrives quickly for you.  I think I would have a breakdown if Leo was away for several months.  I didn't even like it too much when he would go away for a week, but his company no longer does that and now they have conference calls all the time, so he even works from home a lot. Other times I am shoving him out the door for some "me" time!

  	Miss QQ~Happy Birthday!  I hope it is magical!!  I will let you know how Orgasm shows up on me when I get it.  I am a NW15, so I have feeling it will be quite noticeable. I did pick up Sex Apeal last night at Sephora and plan to wear that today and see how it works.  It looks to be a soft peach colour, very earthy and hopefully good for my pale skin. I am so slow and lazy...haven't done my face yet but no rush as we can't get out anyhow!

  	Favourite lippies of mine are Hue, Pink Plaid, Angel, Sweetie, Shy Girl, Please Me, Creme de la Femme....I've gone lipstick crazy!  Lovelorn is either here somewhere hiding or in the mail working its way to me! 

  	I plan to do housework now and mellow out, read, watch a movie and relax later!  But now that I know where to buy loads of OPI I plan to make a wish list from off their site and keep an eye out for some desired colours!!


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 1, 2011)

Being NC15 Orgasm shows up very much on me.

  	Love OPI also.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 1, 2011)

yup i am hoping that my package will arrive on thursday! that way i will get it the same day people buying it in the shops will  hee hee!

  	i've had a very nice day just chilling out and cleaning. although i was sat sorting out my music for a very long period of time. i have a crazy amount of cds but it actually took so long finding the disc and then ripping it to the pc that i actually downloaded the songs instead! it's not illegal if you own it already right?! much quicker for me even though the sound quality isnt as good. i just need it to go on my iphone


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm so old school. While I have some ripped to my computer the rest are still sitting in their plastic cases in CD towers because I have a nice stereo system and 2 Bose radios that sound wonderful.  The hundreds of CD's is getting insane, but not as bad as my tarot, book and DVD collections!  Actually, I think my makeup has surpassed my CD collection now! 

  	Today, huddled inside (it has been snowing heavily for 8 hours), I've been cleaning, organizing and washed my makeup brushes that needed it.  I place them on one of those containers so the air gets to them from all corners!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 2, 2011)

ooohhh lovely brushes! and yes that is a good idea placing them on a tub to dry. usually i brush them on a towel so they are slightly damp and then let them hang off the edge of my vanity table 
  	i'm very tired at the moment, i was up late watching fringe which was bad! i'm now yaning all over the place! i think i shall have a cup of tea in hope the caffine wakes me up a little!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 2, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> ooohhh lovely brushes! and yes that is a good idea placing them on a tub to dry. usually i brush them on a towel so they are slightly damp and then let them hang off the edge of my vanity table
> i'm very tired at the moment, i was up late watching fringe which was bad! i'm now yaning all over the place! i think i shall have a cup of tea in hope the caffine wakes me up a little!



 	That is a good idea. I so wish I had a vanity with oodles of storage!  But I think I am doing well with my organization and pics may be going up soon.  My collection is a lot smaller than most people, but I have only been at it for 1 month with a wee bit of spillover from things I already have and not expired yet!  I am picky, too.  Whatever I buy I have to use!!  I've done good damage on my CC! 

  	This must be the day of exhaustion.  I was up until 1am reading and got up way to early.  It is snowing and sleeting out, with freezing rain mixed in.  This is supposed to go on until midnight.  Then another storm on Saturday and another on Tuesday!   Just for fun I took a picture of our walkway after Leo dug us out last night.  So now add another 8 inches to this and you have an idea of how snowed in we all are. And sure enough, UPS is bringing me goodies from MAC and Sephora at some point to day. I feel for them!  This winter is an insane as our summer was.  This past summer we received super hot weather and no rain whatsoever.  Crazy!


----------



## nunu (Feb 2, 2011)

Happy belated birthday Miss QQ so sorry for the late wishes, my internet was down for 5 days


----------



## Susanne (Feb 2, 2011)

Happy belated birthday, MissQQ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	All the best wishes for your new year of life.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 2, 2011)

jeez Debi the snow is insane where you are!! not good at all! 

  	today my day was a bit stressfull. some guy kept saying that he could see double images on his tv so when i got him to come into the store with it i looked at it and the tv set was fine! but he kept insisting that he could see two images!! in the end i had to ask a random other customer to see what they thought and they said it was fine too. then the guy looked confused and said that it must be his eyes!! so freaking strange! but luckily he packed up his tv and left again!


----------



## nunu (Feb 2, 2011)

Aw poor guy i hope nothing is wrong with his eye sight! and bless you for having to deal with these issues!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 2, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> jeez Debi the snow is insane where you are!! not good at all!
> 
> today my day was a bit stressfull. some guy kept saying that he could see double images on his tv so when i got him to come into the store with it i looked at it and the tv set was fine! but he kept insisting that he could see two images!! in the end i had to ask a random other customer to see what they thought and they said it was fine too. then the guy looked confused and said that it must be his eyes!! so freaking strange! but luckily he packed up his tv and left again!


	Well, that sounds pretty freaky to me!  Either he is drinking or popping something he shouldn't or it is time for him to get his eyes checked.  When I was younger I had a lazy eye and if I concentrated on something close up to me my eyes would cross a little and I would see things double or in the wrong place!  A few exercises and eyes grew strong as I grew a few years older.  Never a problem after that!  But you wouldn't have known it. I mean, I didn't cross my eyes when I looked at people, unless I was being goofy!  You get all kinds of people in retail, yes? Always an adventure!

  	My lip pencils have arrived, along with a few other fun goodies.  And this time the UPS man didn't not throw it against the garage door.  That was yesterday.  It isn't my fault he has to work in the middle of blizzard-like conditions!


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 2, 2011)

Quote:


LMD84 said:


> That is a good idea. I so wish I had a vanity with oodles of storage!  But I think I am doing well with my organization and pics may be going up soon.  My collection is a lot smaller than most people, but I have only been at it for 1 month with a wee bit of spillover from things I already have and not expired yet!  I am picky, too.  Whatever I buy I have to use!!  I've done good damage on my CC!
> 
> This must be the day of exhaustion.  I was up until 1am reading and got up way to early.  It is snowing and sleeting out, with freezing rain mixed in.  This is supposed to go on until midnight.  Then another storm on Saturday and another on Tuesday!   Just for fun I took a picture of our walkway after Leo dug us out last night.  So now add another 8 inches to this and you have an idea of how snowed in we all are. And sure enough, UPS is bringing me goodies from MAC and Sephora at some point to day. I feel for them!  This winter is an insane as our summer was.  This past summer we received super hot weather and no rain whatsoever.  Crazy!


	Oh my gosh!  So how much does that add up to be right now? And you have more coming?


----------



## JennsJewelz (Feb 2, 2011)

Lou, that is so strange!!!! :S

  	Debi, we don't have that much snow, but it's definitely snowing hard here right now! Stay cuddled and warm and play with makeup


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 2, 2011)

JennsJewelz said:


> Lou, that is so strange!!!! :S
> 
> Debi, we don't have that much snow, but it's definitely snowing hard here right now! Stay cuddled and warm and play with makeup


	LOL PLay with makeup.  Absolutely!  Hehehe...  The house is pretty cozy, but then there isn't any wind and the snow is insulating us, too, like a down blanket!!  This storm seems to be over and I can even see clouds trying to break up. So, now we have about 4 feet of snow on the ground with another storm coming on Saturday.  Skiers must be in heaven right now!  At least the house is all clean now and I can keep working on my makeup storage. I need more space. lol  I need a makeup room!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Feb 2, 2011)

OMG, I haven't been in this thread in months! Just wanted to say HI!!!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 3, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> Well, that sounds pretty freaky to me!  Either he is drinking or popping something he shouldn't or it is time for him to get his eyes checked.  When I was younger I had a lazy eye and if I concentrated on something close up to me my eyes would cross a little and I would see things double or in the wrong place!  A few exercises and eyes grew strong as I grew a few years older.  Never a problem after that!  But you wouldn't have known it. I mean, I didn't cross my eyes when I looked at people, unless I was being goofy!  You get all kinds of people in retail, yes? Always an adventure!
> My lip pencils have arrived, along with a few other fun goodies.  And this time the UPS man didn't not throw it against the garage door.  That was yesterday.  It isn't my fault he has to work in the middle of blizzard-like conditions!


  	yeah i have no clue if it was his eyes or if he had been taking something he shouldnt have! luckily he took his tv home in a taxi and not a car! i had to ask beause i was getting worried!

  	Allison!! Great to see you!

  	my peacocky goodies are arriving today! this is exciting for me!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 3, 2011)

I will finally B2M for l/s Angel today - hopefully it will work this time!!

  	And I decided to stay strong and pass Peacocky. I have so many e/s from MAC - better save my money for New York and LV.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 3, 2011)

Susanne said:


> I will finally B2M for l/s Angel today - hopefully it will work this time!!
> 
> And I decided to stay strong and pass Peacocky. I have so many e/s from MAC - better save my money for New York and LV.


	yes i hope you get your lipstick today! and well done for skipping peacocky! i was quite good and only got 4 things from the collection which isnt too bad


----------



## Susanne (Feb 3, 2011)

Gosh.... both of my MAs at the counter I know very well are ill now and the new freelancer could not find my B2M bag at the counter. I had left it there the last time.

  	But the lovely girl from Benefit who knows me as well gave me Angel l/s and said she would manage the rest for me next week. Yay!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 3, 2011)

Lou~I am so excited for you that your MAC items will be coming today!  You will have to let us know what you picked out and how you like them!   I only see a few things from the WW collection that I want.  It doesn't excite me. I would rather see some sort of spring collection.  Maybe one will come out? If not, the money will go to another line that offers colours I am more likely to use!

  	Susanne~I am glad you finally got Angel l/s. It is one of my favourites, though I seem to have a lot of favourites now!  I hope the rest gets all sorted out for you.  They sound somewhat disorganized over there. 

  	Sephora comes today.  It is still snowing, but only lightly and we are dug out, but the plow has to come by again. No mail yesterday, but UPS came with my Black Box, so that was comforting!  lol


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 3, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Lou~I am so excited for you that your MAC items will be coming today!  You will have to let us know what you picked out and how you like them!   I only see a few things from the WW collection that I want.  It doesn't excite me. I would rather see some sort of spring collection.  Maybe one will come out? If not, the money will go to another line that offers colours I am more likely to use!
> 
> Susanne~I am glad you finally got Angel l/s. It is one of my favourites, though I seem to have a lot of favourites now!  I hope the rest gets all sorted out for you.  They sound somewhat disorganized over there.
> 
> Sephora comes today.  It is still snowing, but only lightly and we are dug out, but the plow has to come by again. No mail yesterday, but UPS came with my Black Box, so that was comforting!  lol


	my box of goodies arrived! i only bought dalliance, paperaz-she and odalisque shadow and love peck lip colour. all are fabulous!  i bet you will love the quite cute collection - soft pinks and purples and that will be out in april  but mac has not been impressing me as much recently which is a shame! usually they take lots of my money but not this month!!

  	work is dragging for me now, i just wanna go home!


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks, Susanne and Nora! I had a great day!

  	Susanne, good job for skipping peacocky for NY and LV! It will be worth it! Enjoy Angel!

  	Thanks for all your suggestions on which mac lipstick to get. Mostly likely I will get Hug me or Lovelorn first. I actually quite like the packaging of WW, but the colours aren't calling my name so I wouldn't be buying a lot or anything at all.

  	Lou, the poor man, I imagine he would be worried himself. I hope his eyes are all right.
  	ETA: I hope you can go home and rest soon! Enjoy your new mac goodies!


----------



## Anneri (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi ! I hope it's okay that I join? I'm sick at home and actually bored senseless!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 3, 2011)

Lou~Thanks so much for the heads up on the Quite Cute collection. I didn't even know about it and will save my money for that one. I just bought a few of the WW coloured Mascaras and I think 2 glosses. That was it. It just didn't grab me and I have so much new stuff to play with anyhow!  By the time you read this your workday must be over and you are drooling over your new goodies...or have you already done that?  lol 

  	I am using my lip pencil in Dervish...this might be my go-to lip pencil for a lot of my lippies.  Just the right colour for softer pinks/pinky peach l/s.  I like it more than I thought I would.  I am pink, browns and taupe today with some Money, Honey Dazzleglass on!  I was so good about chores yesterday that I get to play more today!  Then back to chores tomorrow.  The neverending cycle! And I watched Secretariat last night, which was very inspiring.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Feb 3, 2011)

welcome anneri!


  	hey ladies! havent been able to post in  ages, specktra is doing such odd things! how are you all? im still trying to find a job closer to my bf, but not having the greatest luck. ive figured that im going to give it 6 months here.

  	am trying to decide what colour to dye my hair! it is currently the pic in my avatar, but am thinking maybe black and red, the black that shines red, or blonde blonde! what do you all think?

  	hope you ladies have been well, ive been reading the thread, but just couldnt seem to post!! susanne, i am with u on skipping the peacocky e/s - i have a new expensive love: nars and saving for a speedy!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 3, 2011)

Nzsallyb said:


> welcome anneri!
> 
> 
> hey ladies! havent been able to post in  ages, specktra is doing such odd things! how are you all? im still trying to find a job closer to my bf, but not having the greatest luck. ive figured that im going to give it 6 months here.
> ...


  	nice to see you posting again! and i think that is good that you will stay for another 6 months. if you keep job hunting something will come along. and hopefully you can save enough money up so you can manage if you are out of work for a little while perhaps. i think black and red would be freaking awesome! if you want to go super blonde it could take a while because it takes a while to get you hair so light 

  	i left work 30 minutes early today because i had some time owed to me. it was nice to get home when i should have been leaving the store! although some guy came to the door pestering if i wanted to change my electric supplier - no thank you!!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 3, 2011)

Anneri said:


> Hi ! I hope it's okay that I join? I'm sick at home and actually bored senseless!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 3, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 


		 			hope you ladies have been well, ive been reading the thread, but just couldnt seem to post!! susanne, i am with u on skipping the peacocky e/s - *i have a new expensive love: nars and saving for a speedy!*








 I am with you!


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 3, 2011)

ElvenEyes, between Quite Cute and Surf Baby (which sounds promising so far, waiting for more details) for spring and summer our wallets are doomed.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 3, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> ElvenEyes, between Quite Cute and Surf Baby (which sounds promising so far, waiting for more details) for spring and summer our wallets are doomed.



 	lol Double doomed. I am also turning into a NARS fan, collecting perfume like there is no tomorrow (or a lot of tomorrows and therefore a great excuse to buy more and more!) and want to try Chanel, Lancome, Bobbi Brown, etc.  My Sephora order came.  But there is another one coming. And another MAC one coming.  I've gone round the bend.


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 3, 2011)

Be careful if you try Chanel, it's soooooo addictive.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 3, 2011)

MzzRach said:


> Be careful if you try Chanel, it's soooooo addictive.


	Oh oh!  Good stuff, yes?  lol  I am in trouble!!  Anything you recommend by them, in particular?


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 3, 2011)

Check out our Chanel forum - there are recommendations galore to be found:  http://www.specktra.net/forum/list/313


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 3, 2011)

No one told me how wonderful NARS lipgloss applicators are. So soft and smooth and gliding!  Me today, with my pink, taupe and browns, Dame blush and just the Orgasm lipgloss from NARS. They have won my heart!  Sorry if not too fancy....this is end of day/watch movie with hubby time!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Feb 3, 2011)

Very pretty Debi! You will definitely be loving Quite Cute and Surf Baby  It's totally OK if not every collection catches your eye - more saving for others!! 

  	On another note, I am SO SORE today. The gym kicked my butt. Oh my goodness. Off to soak in epsom salts!!!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 3, 2011)

MzzRach said:


> Oh oh!  Good stuff, yes?  lol  I am in trouble!!  Anything you recommend by them, in particular?


	Debi, I'm a Chanel fan so I love pretty much everything. lol. But their lipsticks and lipglosses are the most amazing and addictive IMO. Hope you see you at the Chanel thread! Very pretty fotd, thanks for sharing! Luckily I don't have access to Nars, if not it will drain all my money too lol!

  	Hello, Anneri! Welcome!

  	Sally - Great to see you again! Good luck with the job hunt! I'm also looking for one.  I agree with what Lou said, try to save a little more now so you can be out of work for a while if you really don't like the current one. Which print do you want for your Speedy?

  	Other ladies saving for a Speedy - which print do you have your eyes on? I'm just curious and living vicariously through you!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 3, 2011)

Jen~After reading lots of posts here I am noticing that some people skip collections that just don't speak to them, so that is good to know.  Tough Love didn't have a thing I wanted.  WW very little.  So, I am learning to be patient and save for when a collection, be it MAC or something else, really catches my eye and has colours I know I want.  I did order all the glosses from that Lightfully Bright collection though, because they were exactly what I was looking for.

  	Miss QQ~Whenever I check out a new line it is the lipsticks I check out first!  I have found throughout my life that a different colour lipstick makes all the difference in an entire look and even if I don't wear any eye makeup (believe it or not I didn't wear any on my wedding day) I will always grab blush, lipstick and put perfume on.  I had to scan this photo (I am old...long before FB, long before AOL, long before digital cameras!), my wedding day, almost 18 yeas ago, with just Loreal Blush in Bebe, and Revlon Lipstick in Mirrored Mauve!  I was so afraid that I would rub my eyes and end up looking like a raccoon or something and stain my dress!


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 3, 2011)

A beautiful and perfect picture! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is timeless and I'm sure it brings back sweet memories to you! You have the same hairstyle as now!  You are gorgeous and so right to go without eye or any heavy makeup. I've seen a lot bridal photos in my country where the brides have too much makeup on and they don't look like who they are, and added years to their actual age! Tell me how you like the Chanel lipsticks when you try them!

  	And I have decided I may B2M Angel l/s instead too! What a tough decision. I will make up my mind when I'm at the counter and try the l/s on. I've seen the Lightfully Bright lipglosses and they are very beautiful! I was tempted to buy them but then I have to watch my spending now so I pass. 

  	Speaking of perfumes, what did you have on for your wedding? I think you said before but I forgot. I was at Sephora last Saturday to smell Gucci again and a SA was there. She said I shouldn't try Gucci Gucci but Gucci Guilty or Floral instead. She said the other two are nice, so I asked, is Gucci not nice. lol. So the SA replied that it's not that it is not nice, but too mature. Then I said I've tried the other two but didn't like them. I don't like it when SAs tell me what I should or shouldn't wear. Scents are very personal.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 3, 2011)

Thank you!  I wore Vanderbilt that day. I kept the whole thing simple and very down to earth and so glad I did. I designed the dress and the veil, my sister sewed it for me.  Yes, my hair is the same...with a few white strands creeping in, though I have had it short a few times ( a bob) but prefer it longer so I can do more with it. And I added about 50 pounds, sadly!  lol  The curse of age and hormones!

  	Angel is a very pretty colour l/s, but you can swatch things on you when you get there. Just bring a list as well as look at stuff that interests you.  During my last visit I kept pulling out l/s that attracted my eye only to find out I already have them!  I guess I know my taste!  Let us know what you end up getting!  I love the idea of trading in for a l/s.  I have to remember to keep packaging, though it will probably be a long while before I will have anything to do this with!  I wonder what I will empty first?  Probably brush cleaner bottles!! 

  	Off to bed.  I have no idea why I am up so late!!  I'm exhausted!


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 3, 2011)

Gorgeous wedding pic ElvenEyes, so pretty and sweet.

  	I couldn't remember which NARS blushes you said you have but here is a link of their duos that are available. They have Albatross with 3 different blushes so if there is one you like and don't have and want to get Albatross its a great deal. I have the Orgasm/Albatross duo and love it. I got mine at Sephora a year or so ago and its no longer on their site. Its good you can still get that on the NARS site as I'm sure it is quite popular. The others look pretty also. Hungry Heart is really calling my name. They have free shipping on $25 now, usually its $50.

http://www.narscosmetics.com/Blush-and-Bronzing-Duo-C454_makeup_2.aspx


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 4, 2011)

oh Debi you look so beautiful in your wedding picture!  fabulous!

  	i hope all bimbos are set to have a great weekend! i wont be doing much because i am working tomorrow as usual but obviously i have Sunday off! but nick and me and just going to take it easy, go for a walk around the village and sit and watch movies  it'll be nice for us


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 4, 2011)

^^ I'm going to take it easy this weekend too, by just watching tv and doing nothing much. I'll do more depotting of my mac e/s! Now the 15 palette still has only 6 e/s inside. Any nice movies recently? I may watch Hereafter next week.

  	Debi, thanks for the tips at the mac counter. At the counter, I keep picking up the same l/s I that want too, so I noted them down. I have decided most probably I will not get Angel because I just found out it is a frost. If I can bring in 12 old items I will be able to get 2 l/s! Yes, you are right, I used to go through the brush cleaner bottles very quickly! They will empty first!

  	Enjoy the weekend, Bimbos!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 4, 2011)

yup i go through lots of the brush cleaner! but it is very good and a must have in my opinion. i tend to wash my brushes once a week. once i have used a brush it goes into a dirty brush pot! hee hee! 

  	and i saw the black swan a couple of weeks ago and that was awesome! i highly reccomend it


----------



## Susanne (Feb 4, 2011)

Yay, it is weekend! Thanks for sharing your pics, Debi!

  	I will have to do a lot of work for school on Sunday - but tomorrow I will go out for breakfast with two friends and want to go to Lush to check out their Valentine's soaps.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Feb 4, 2011)

Debi, that wedding photo is beautiful!!!  Quite cute will be so up your alley, it's going to be completely worth skipping  And Tough Love is all permanent items, so if there was anything you liked, you could have waited for them.

  	Miss QQ, the other thing that runs out quickly for me are the MAC Make-up Wipes - especially the 30 packs! Normally I pick up 100, but the 30s go quickly if you're looking for something to add to a B2M 

  	Lou, that Sunday with you and Nick sounds lovely!  Jerome and I will be visiting my best friend a few cities away for Saturday night dinner, but Sunday it's homework and group project crunch time. I'm so glad it's February - I'm done school at the end of March!!!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 4, 2011)

Well once again work has been going very slow. I have demonstrated some products to people and really dragged it out by showing them literally everything!! but still nobody has bought from me! so frustrating! but on the plus side i have just watched an episode of buffy on the sci fi channel! yay!


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 4, 2011)

I'll watch the trailer of Black swan later on and see if I like it.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh yes, I love the makeup wipes. So handy!  I bought the smaller size...I think there are 45 in them.  It fits perfectly in a little crate in my bathroom drawer so will stick with that size. I heard someone say that when you buy the larger ones it sometimes dries out before you use it all. Anyone else notice that on the bigger size?  I have some brushes to wash today as I got a bit funky with dark browns yesterday!!  I think I am finally appreciating the word artist and the use of so many brushes. 

  	I have a bunch of movies I want to see that I never got to the theatres for.  Black Swan, Narnia, Harry Potter 7 Part 1, The King's Speech and others. I need to check cable to see if any are On Demand.  I know I will buy the DVD of some, but others I want to watch first. I am forgetting some....

  	Tomorrow we are supposed to get hit with another monster storm, only this time it is bringing a "wintry mix".  Snow, sleet and ice.  Ice storms are horrible, making it impossible to go out, losing electricity, trees and branches falling.  Not looking forward to it. The only good thing about all these storms is how clean and organized I am getting! Projects that have been waiting for ages are finally being attended to! 

  	I have a few NARS blushes and a few more coming, including Orgasm and Albatross. They should be here any day now. I need to check tracking.  I find some blushes I can really sweep on and others I have to learn a lighter hand for because they are so pigmented and long lasting. I don't want to look like I am running a fever all day long!!  I have a few MAC ones coming too. I hope they will not be too dark.  I am really stepping out of my zone!!!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 4, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Oh yes, I love the makeup wipes. So handy!  I bought the smaller size...I think there are 45 in them.  It fits perfectly in a little crate in my bathroom drawer so will stick with that size. I heard someone say that when you buy the larger ones it sometimes dries out before you use it all. Anyone else notice that on the bigger size?  I have some brushes to wash today as I got a bit funky with dark browns yesterday!!  I think I am finally appreciating the word artist and the use of so many brushes.
> 
> I have a bunch of movies I want to see that I never got to the theatres for.  Black Swan, Narnia, Harry Potter 7 Part 1, The King's Speech and others. I need to check cable to see if any are On Demand.  I know I will buy the DVD of some, but others I want to watch first. I am forgetting some....
> 
> ...


  	oh dear - the extreme weather conditions are not good at all! luckily here in the uk it is just very strong winds at the moment. although that is never good for nick who has to ride a bike!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 4, 2011)

This has definitely been a rough winter for us. And it isn't over. Snow on Tuesday and more on Thursday, plus tomorrow's storm. I celebrated the day by making my first elven face and posted pics over at the FOTD.  It was fun, a bit rough, needs practice, but worth every minute!  I just need some green lipstick. Any ideas anyone?  lol  I think my orders just arrived.  Now...do I just go get them like this or do I wash my cute elven face off?  Hubby loves it!  He is working from home today. 

  	Sorry to hear your husband is battling winds on his bike. That can't be fun!  At least it isn't packed snow and ice like we have. It is treacherous just to go out and get your mail.  Driving down the roads are like going through a bobsled run!  This is unbelievable!


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 4, 2011)

What a gorgeous wedding photo.  You have that bride glow!  And I love how you know the exact colours and brands of your lipstick and blush so many years later.  You're one of us!


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 4, 2011)

I've purchased the MAC wipes in the large size more than once and never had a problem with them drying out.  Just made sure I "clicked" them closed everytime I used them.

  	NARS Albatross is my all time fave highlighter - it is DIVINE. I think you will really love it.




ElvenEyes said:


> Oh yes, I love the makeup wipes. So handy!  I bought the smaller size...I think there are 45 in them.  It fits perfectly in a little crate in my bathroom drawer so will stick with that size. I heard someone say that when you buy the larger ones it sometimes dries out before you use it all. Anyone else notice that on the bigger size?  I have some brushes to wash today as I got a bit funky with dark browns yesterday!!  I think I am finally appreciating the word artist and the use of so many brushes.
> 
> I have a bunch of movies I want to see that I never got to the theatres for.  Black Swan, Narnia, Harry Potter 7 Part 1, The King's Speech and others. I need to check cable to see if any are On Demand.  I know I will buy the DVD of some, but others I want to watch first. I am forgetting some....
> 
> ...


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 4, 2011)

MzzRach said:


> What a gorgeous wedding photo.  You have that bride glow!  And I love how you know the exact colours and brands of your lipstick and blush so many years later.  You're one of us!



 	Thank you! Yeah, kinda scary that I remember it so well, but it was my all-time favourite blush and then Loreal dropped it a few years later. I thought I was going to die.  It lasted all day and was a perfect colour for me. I definitely have to do a Revlon Haul. I pick up a lipstick from them on occasion but they are nice and a huge variety. Doesn't hurt that we have 3 stores in town to get some either! 

  	That is good to know about the 100 wipes. They are so amazing. They really take it all off and I love them.  I use them before I ever use my Mia, too, so that doesn't get all dirty.  Has anyone ever tried the Neutrogena ones?  Are they as good, better, worse, breakout?  MAC's has not irritated my skin at all, yet!

  	Albatross just arrived with a few other goodies.  I almost fainted at its beautiful snow white look!  I am so getting a backup of this beauty!


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 4, 2011)

^^I think NARS will keep Albatross around for a long time because it is a lot of people's go to highlighter.

  	As far as wipes drying out. You could try every one in a while, maybe every other week turning them upside down so that the moisture doesn't just "sit" toward the bottom. The moistire should stay more balanced throughout. I store all my Fluid lines, paint pots, gel lines, anything creamy upside down.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 4, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> ^^I think NARS will keep Albatross around for a long time because it is a lot of people's go to highlighter.
> 
> As far as wipes drying out. You could try every one in a while, maybe every other week turning them upside down so that the moisture doesn't just "sit" toward the bottom. The moistire should stay more balanced throughout. I store all my Fluid lines, paint pots, gel lines, anything creamy upside down.


	I've heard that so trying to find ways to put them that way. Right now they are all sideways!


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 4, 2011)

I bought the mac wipes once and they sting me a little, especially on my eyes. I use it very slowly but doesn't have the problem of it drying up. The MA taught me to place the pack upside down, with the opening facing downwards so that the moisture will be at the first sheet I'll be using.

  	I watched the trailer of Black swan and found it a little scary and intense. Interesting, but maybe I'll pass.


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 5, 2011)

Meet my first MAC 15-eyeshadow palette. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It still has space for one more e/s. The ruin bronze pink e/s, Bold & Brazen, is the first I depotted. I never look back since! Even Birds & Berries, with the white packaging and flower print, was depotted. Now I have 14 e/s to B2M, so I can get 2 l/s! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I can remember the names of all of them, because I only have 14 mac e/s singles. But I stuck the labels, and the magnets, behind each pan.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 5, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> I bought the mac wipes once and they sting me a little, especially on my eyes. I use it very slowly but doesn't have the problem of it drying up. The MA taught me to place the pack upside down, with the opening facing downwards so that the moisture will be at the first sheet I'll be using.
> 
> I watched the trailer of Black swan and found it a little scary and intense. Interesting, but maybe I'll pass.


	i have never used the mac wipes. i think they are very pricey and i tend to buy the boots no7 wipes because they are very good and very moist. plus i usually have a voucher for them so rather than being £7 i get them for £2  yay!

  	have a great weekend ladies!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 5, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Meet my first MAC 15-eyeshadow palette.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	wow!!! such a pretty rbight palette! congratulations! and i always stick the labels in too!  but often i have memorised what shadow is what anyways!


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks!  I don't have Boots here but I remember visiting the store in Thailand last September. Didn't see the wipes as I wasn't looking for it. Great that you get them at a good value! Enjoy your Sunday off work too!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 5, 2011)

yeah the wipes are very good value. and i have very sensitive skin and they dont seem to irriate it which is good! oh i also bought something amazing yesterday! i bought the john frieda 3 days stright sprya. it is meant to help with hair straightening and makes it last for 3 days (or until you wash it again) and it made such a difference! usually when i blow dry my hair it really fluffs up to what resmbles a birds next! however with this my hair actually lay flat - still fluffy but flat. then when i used my ghd's to straighten it it didnt take half as long as it usually would! which is great news! usually it takes me about 40 minutes when i section it all off but i was done in about 20. plus it looks even smoother than when i usually do it. it's very comparable to when my hairdresser does it for me which is great! so if you have wavey and frizzy hair like mine i highly reccomend this product!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 5, 2011)

Lovely palette, MIss QQ! Thanks for sharing...I recognize some of those colours!!  I have never used the MAC wipes on my eyes. I just use it on my face (cheeks, chin, etc.) and don't wear much in the way of makeup ever on my forehead since it is covered with bangs!  I use Clinique Take the Day Off for my eyes because it is super gentle and does a good job. I was impressed with how the MAC wipes swept my fairy twirls on my cheek right off in one swipe!  Now I know I can go nuts whenever I want!!  Always a good thing to know. lol

  	Lou~I am so addicted to makeup now!  I used to use loads of colours and looks back in my teens and twenties, but then I think most women get into a funk where we find a comfy everyday look that is easy and flattering and only dress it up for special occasions or going out at night.  Our collections become scanty and we lose the enthusiasm.  Several years ago I had fun buying a goodly lot from Clinique and Esteee Lauder for the holiday season and next few years, but it all expired and needed to be replaced. That is when I remembered a friend of mine, close in age, that had discovered and raved about MAC and that is how it all started, only a little over a month ago.  OMG, I have accumulated so much and keep thinking of more to get!  But I love that each day I can create a new look and still be me, but with such variety.  Pale lipsticks and cheek, playing up the eyes.  Simple eyes, playing up the lips with something deeper and shimmery. Glitter and matter, satins and lustre. Frost and highlighting.  I am having such fun and noticing more women my age and a lot older are starting to work out of their comfort zone too and nicely done, as well.  I guess I am not the only one sick of our everyday look! 

  	So....who wants to coax me into pigments?  Hehehehehehe......


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks! Great that you recognise some of the colours lol! Mac pigments have a wide range of colours and I know many peopIe who are into makeup rave about them and collect them. I only have one mac pigment, pink pearl. It is in the old fatty jar. I'm not a fan of loose e/s. I have been tempted by mufe star powder several times but I haven't bought any. My interest in mufe is strong, but the price deter me a lot. 

  	I'm curious about Estee Lauder's product. How do you like them? And is it the lipsticks that I should try first? Or maybe the lipgloss?


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 5, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Thanks! Great that you recognise some of the colours lol! Mac pigments have a wide range of colours and I know many peopIe who are into makeup rave about them and collect them. I only have one mac pigment, pink pearl. It is in the old fatty jar. I'm not a fan of loose e/s. I have been tempted by mufe star powder several times but I haven't bought any. My interest in mufe is strong, but the price deter me a lot.
> 
> I'm curious about Estee Lauder's product. How do you like them? And is it the lipsticks that I should try first? Or maybe the lipgloss?


	I would be curious as to what has turned you off on using pigments. Too messy?  Doesn't stick to your eye well?   I have no experience with them, whatsoever. 

  	Estee Lauder is just okay.  I love their foundation because they have a Pale Ivory that matches my fair skin perfectly without look yellow or orange on me.  The lipsticks were pretty, but not as long lasting as Revlon or MAC and certainly not the range. They also dry out fast.  I find that if I put some on and eat a meal or even brush my lips with a tissue ever so slightly, the colour is wiped off.  MAC stays put.  I do like their glosses but I have a tendency to layer glosses over lipsticks, though some can be worn alone.  Their prices just went up, too.  A lot is packaging with them. Pretty shiny gold and mirrors, fancy compacts, etc.  I call it the old lady makeup because of the majority of the colours!  Like any line, you can usually find a handful of stuff you like, but nothing much beyond that!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 5, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Lovely palette, MIss QQ! Thanks for sharing...I recognize some of those colours!!  I have never used the MAC wipes on my eyes. I just use it on my face (cheeks, chin, etc.) and don't wear much in the way of makeup ever on my forehead since it is covered with bangs!  I use Clinique Take the Day Off for my eyes because it is super gentle and does a good job. I was impressed with how the MAC wipes swept my fairy twirls on my cheek right off in one swipe!  Now I know I can go nuts whenever I want!!  Always a good thing to know. lol
> 
> Lou~I am so addicted to makeup now!  I used to use loads of colours and looks back in my teens and twenties, but then I think most women get into a funk where we find a comfy everyday look that is easy and flattering and only dress it up for special occasions or going out at night.  Our collections become scanty and we lose the enthusiasm.  Several years ago I had fun buying a goodly lot from Clinique and Esteee Lauder for the holiday season and next few years, but it all expired and needed to be replaced. That is when I remembered a friend of mine, close in age, that had discovered and raved about MAC and that is how it all started, only a little over a month ago.  OMG, I have accumulated so much and keep thinking of more to get!  But I love that each day I can create a new look and still be me, but with such variety.  Pale lipsticks and cheek, playing up the eyes.  Simple eyes, playing up the lips with something deeper and shimmery. Glitter and matter, satins and lustre. Frost and highlighting.  I am having such fun and noticing more women my age and a lot older are starting to work out of their comfort zone too and nicely done, as well.  I guess I am not the only one sick of our everyday look!
> 
> So....who wants to coax me into pigments?  Hehehehehehe......


	you do realise that i am the pigment queen dont you?! i have over 90 pigments and glitters now and they are by far my favourite product that mac have made. and yes i am still very bitter about the old  chubby jars being replaced with stoopid skinny ones with a small lid  if you ever want recs then let me know!! but they are extremely addictive!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 5, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> you do realise that i am the pigment queen dont you?! i have over 90 pigments and glitters now and they are by far my favourite product that mac have made. and yes i am still very bitter about the old  chubby jars being replaced with stoopid skinny ones with a small lid  if you ever want recs then let me know!! but they are extremely addictive!!


	Yes, I remember seeing all your gorgeous pigments lined up in your cabinet, glittering away, looking beautiful and oh, so tempting!!  So, recommend, please! I am gathering yet another order. LOL  My favourite colours to wear are pinks, lavenders, purples, greens, coppers and gold, softer to medium blues, browns, taupe.  lol That covers a pretty big part of the spectrum!  And a good brush or 2 you recommend for using them dry.  Any how-to apply is always welcome, too.

  	Ah, and that Benefit creaseless creme.  I do think I had a reaction to it. 2 days later my eyes were fine, no problem with returning to my painterly pots, UDPP or MAC powders and various liners by NYX and UD.  But no more watery, burning eyes, so rather sad about that.  Just thought I would let you know. I never have reactions to makeup, so that is very interesting and I will keep my distance from them. After wearing Avon, Covergirl, Maybelline, Clinique, Revlon, Estee Lauder, MAC, Lancome, UD, Too-Faced, and others it is strange to have had such a quick and adverse reaction, but I am sure it is the product. Bah, humbug!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your palette, Miss QQ! I really like it!

  	This is my first and still only one MAC palette:






  	(picture is old - all shadows are used now)

  	Maybe I can FINALLY start depotting all of my single eye shadows this year during summer vacations? I have soo many....

  	Hope you all have a great weekend!

  	I bought Lush's Love Bird soap today and enjoy the evening watching Vampire Diaries again


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 5, 2011)

I started buying pigments right before they changed jars. I think my first was "Push the Edge" because I loved that purple. And then in Vegas this year at the 2 CCO's I bought quite a few. But ya know what I have yet to open even one. I love the looks people do with them. I think I'm just afraid of them or even how to use them properly.

  	Last Halloween though my daughter was dressing up for a midnight Rocky Horror Picture Show and I had a sample of Violet (I think) and I used a little MAC sample jar and put some clear gloss and made her an amazing bright purple lippie.

  	I think I need some pointers and practice. I hear all about the mixing mediums which I don't know the difference and some use fix+.


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 5, 2011)

Susanne, just one palette? I did the same thing two summers ago. I had one or two big depotting sessions. I loved my little MAC pots but had no more space. I now have about twelve 15 palettes. Only two are full and a few of the others are close. I had to start a second one each for my purples and my greens. I still do not depot special packaging though. They are just way to cute.

  	I super love my Liberty of London ones. I loved that whole collection, especially the packaging.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 5, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> I started buying pigments right before they changed jars. I think my first was "Push the Edge" because I loved that purple. And then in Vegas this year at the 2 CCO's I bought quite a few. But ya know what I have yet to open even one. I love the looks people do with them. I think I'm just afraid of them or even how to use them properly.
> 
> Last Halloween though my daughter was dressing up for a midnight Rocky Horror Picture Show and I had a sample of Violet (I think) and I used a little MAC sample jar and put some clear gloss and made her an amazing bright purple lippie.
> 
> I think I need some pointers and practice. I hear all about the mixing mediums which I don't know the difference and some use fix+.


	oh you should experiment with your pigments more!! sure some are a little tricky to work with and have lots of fallout no matter what you do - i'm looking at you golden lemon!! but they are worth playing around with! and yes i love mixing them up into glosses too! and pink pearl is my favourite because it has this amazing purpley blue duochrome! plus i always add relfects blue glitter to it which really makes it unique! and honestly as i have told Debi the water based mixing medium from pro is the best for pigments. i dont like to use fix+ because they tend to fade quicker and they just dont seem to mix as well - i'm not sure why really! and remember a little goes a long way!!

  	well i'm up early even though i'm off work! but thought i would get some specktra time in before me and nick clean the house. then we can look forward to relaxing. plus nick has said that when we go for a walk later we can swing by one of the village shops to buy a nice bottle of wine! yay!  i hope everybody is having a nice and relaxing weekend! and not spending too much money of course! lol!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 6, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Susanne, just one palette? I did the same thing two summers ago. I had one or two big depotting sessions. I loved my little MAC pots but had no more space. I now have about twelve 15 palettes. Only two are full and a few of the others are close. I had to start a second one each for my purples and my greens. I still do not depot special packaging though. They are just way to cute.
> 
> I super love my Liberty of London ones. I loved that whole collection, especially the packaging.


 
	Yes - I have over 100 single e/s and could fill a few palettes - but I would not depot those ones in special packaging!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 6, 2011)

Love Birds soap is a Valentine's one, yes, and smells like Jasemine and Vanilla! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	And Lou - yay for being pigment queen!! 90 are a lot.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 6, 2011)

oh that sounds very nice! i might have to pop into lush to get a small slice!  it was mots likely in the store when i went last week - i guess i just didnt look hard enough!


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 6, 2011)

I wish we have Lush here! I checked out Love Birds at Lush US website and it is sold out. I can't order anyway. Vanilla and jasmine are two of my favourite scents!

  	Lou, you are the queen of pigments and glitters! I only have Pink Pearl and Reflects Gold lol.

  	Debi - thanks for warning us about Benefit's creaseless cream e/s. I might not try it then. Estee Lauder does have the old lady makeup image lol. Hearing about you have to say about the l/s, I think I'll pass. Yay for my wallet! I find loose pigments and glitters too messy to apply in the mornings, especially since I need such a tiny amount for my small eyes. I have a Jill Stuart loose blush and I find it easier to use since I need more for blush.

  	shadowaddict - I depotted the GMLOL e/s too as I thought that I wouldn't want to leave any loose single e/s on their own since I want to have them in a palette. I bought it originally for the packaging, which I love. But now I try not to buy mac for the packaging, so I can pass WW too.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Feb 6, 2011)

I've only got 3 pigments - Melon, TFC and Moonlight Night from Tartan Tale. I think they're beautiful, but I'll NEVER get through them all (except for maybe Melon ) so I just took half of the pigments, but them into a little jar (with a better lid!) and I might try pressing them so that I can get some more use out of them - the rest of the other two I'm just going to sell to someone who didn't get the chance to pick them up, or who knows like me that they'll never go through an entire jar! 

  	I've only got 2x 15-pan eyeshadow palettes, and one of them isn't even full!  Well, now I've made a Peacocky palette too, which is amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have a TONNE of nudes, neutrals pinks and browns. I'm slowly expanding my collection, I'm still finishing my Master's, so I don't have a lot of extra spending money right now! Hopefully my income will start increasing in April/May so I can save up some money for Surf Baby 

  	I have a cute story for you from the weekend! Yesterday, Jerome and I went to visit my best friend, her husband and my little 4-year-old godson. My godson came running down the stairs to say hi when we came in because he was so excited to see us, and Jerome lifted up his hands and said "high-five!" Instead of high-fiving Jerome, though, he leap from the landing and into his arms/around his neck! Good thing Jerome doesn't miss a trick with the young ones - it's the kindergarten teacher in him! It was hilaaarious and so cute - he hadn't seen us for a while so we weren't sure if he was going to be a bit shy. Not at all, it seems!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 6, 2011)

JennsJewelz said:


> I've only got 3 pigments - Melon, TFC and Moonlight Night from Tartan Tale. I think they're beautiful, but I'll NEVER get through them all (except for maybe Melon ) so I just took half of the pigments, but them into a little jar (with a better lid!) and I might try pressing them so that I can get some more use out of them - the rest of the other two I'm just going to sell to someone who didn't get the chance to pick them up, or who knows like me that they'll never go through an entire jar!
> 
> I've only got 2x 15-pan eyeshadow palettes, and one of them isn't even full!  Well, now I've made a Peacocky palette too, which is amazing
> 
> ...


  	yes your peacocky palette is freaking amazing and makes me drool! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and your godson sounds so cute! and yes not shy at all! hee hee! and it is great that you have a guy who is good with children 

  	i am enjoying my sunday. we went for a walk earlier and then this afternoon i have been sorting out files on my computers and also backing up my data onto not only another hard drive but on the ps3 too! see i have lived and learned from my mistakes!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh dear.  I have always heard so many wonderful things about Lush and didn't know where a store was, so just looked it up and found out it is at that mall where I buy my MAC and Sephora goodies, only on the 2nd floor!  I haven't been up there lately.  I haven't been up there in about 7 years!  Back then a bunch of stores went out and the place was about 1/4th empty so we just stopped going altogether.  Now it is full of excellent shops. I am in trouble now!! 

  	The idea of mixing pigments to get them wet and working freaks me out. Where do I buy that mixture?  I have tons of pigments in my cart now, along with a few other things. Something has to go!  I am over my limit and still have other stuff I want!  My mind is reeling of colours, glitter and lovely scents! 

  	I have 3 15 palettes now, but mostly use out of the first two and the others will probably be used more come summer when bright colours are in!  I also like making up little quads for myself to bring on our daytrips for any touch ups.  As I use more colours I am getting familiar with what looks best on me and what will be changed out when I finally am out of a colour, so I doubt (I say now...this could change!) that I will do another palette. Then again...  hehehehe...

  	I'm spending the day cleaning out drawers and my closet to give away clothes I don't use anymore.  I have so much that has gathered over the years.  This will give me more space. For some foolish reason I gave my husband the walk in closet when we moved here and he has had it all the time. I am stuck with a tiny thing.  Hmm.. What is wrong with this picture??


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 6, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Oh dear.  I have always heard so many wonderful things about Lush and didn't know where a store was, so just looked it up and found out it is at that mall where I buy my MAC and Sephora goodies, only on the 2nd floor!  I haven't been up there lately.  I haven't been up there in about 7 years!  Back then a bunch of stores went out and the place was about 1/4th empty so we just stopped going altogether.  Now it is full of excellent shops. I am in trouble now!!
> 
> The idea of mixing pigments to get them wet and working freaks me out. Where do I buy that mixture?  I have tons of pigments in my cart now, along with a few other things. Something has to go!  I am over my limit and still have other stuff I want!  My mind is reeling of colours, glitter and lovely scents!
> 
> ...


  	you can order the mixing medium via the pro line  just make sure you ask for the water based one. and what i usually do is put some powder in the pigments lid, then add one drop of mixing medium and then mush it with my 239 brush until it makes a paste and then i apply to my lids. you do not need a paint pot or anything as a base either. i just use udpp when using pigments. then when the pigment is dry on your lids i usually take a clean 239 brush and pat some of the pigment on dry over the top. also dont forget to use a tissue or something to wipe and dry the lid before you put it back on  i hope that helps.

  	i have just been watching the last couple of episodes of sex and the city! it makes me so happy when she ends up with Big in the end! i actually cry at it! i'm such a loser! nick is playing a ps3 game in the bedroom - i made the mistake of buying him a new one and now he seems to play it non stop! lol!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 6, 2011)

I must be doing something wrong because every time I go to the MAC Pro page and hit shop I end up back at the regular MAC place and cannot find that mixing medium anywhere. Can I used Fix +?  Does anyone use it mostly as a powder with UDPP underneath?  Also, can I mix it with that clear gel to make fun lippies?  Must ferret out more tutorials on YouTube! 






  	I would also love to know all of your opinions on the Bobbi Brown line.  I had wanted to try her things since hearing raves in the early 90's.  I have just spent an hour looking at her website and stuffing things in and out of my Sephora basket, reading the reviews here on the forum and I just can't get excited. I look at people wearing her makeup and think...that is what I have been looking like for the past 15 years. Boring.  No colour, no shimmer, washed out.  That is the look I got from my Clinique products. Now I am shying away. I really love the pop I am getting from MAC, NARS and UD.  I want colour.  Not the "natural" look of the basic housewife!  Been there, done that, bored of it!  Thoughts?


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 6, 2011)

^^^I'm just not wowed by most of the BB line. I agree, it's kinda bla. A lot of people really like the shimmer bricks I really don't care for them on me, but they are pretty. I do like the gel liners. But I like MAC & NARS blush way better and MAC e/s way over BB. That's just my opinion.


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 6, 2011)

Lou, I will try that with the pigments. Funny thing is I bought mixing medium last year and haven't even taken it out of the bag, yep that scared. I'm pretty sure it is water based. Thank you for the step by step because really I just wasn't sure how to use the mixing medium. One day when I'm wasting time here I'll play with them.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 7, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Lou, I will try that with the pigments. Funny thing is I bought mixing medium last year and haven't even taken it out of the bag, yep that scared. I'm pretty sure it is water based. Thank you for the step by step because really I just wasn't sure how to use the mixing medium. One day when I'm wasting time here I'll play with them.


  	no worries! let me know how it goes if you do try it out 

  	i am at work today and it's only me and my assistant manager in. so hopefully there will be customers to keep us busy. otherwise it gets a bit boring if it is just the two of us!


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 7, 2011)

^^ Hope it wasn't boring for you. Great that you enjoy SATC. I haven't thought about depotting mac blushes until you mention you don't depot them. Do we use the same method to depot the blushes? I actually might not depot them too because I love the blushes with special packaging very much. I love how the colour peeks from the transparent cover with the special print, such as GMLOL and HK. A quick check and I only have 4 mac blush! I have more MSF and Beauty powders though. I must take out my Reflects Gold and start using it again. 

  	Oh yes, Susanne I remember your colourful mac palette and I was drooling over it when you showed us the pic at that time. 

  	Jenns - your godson is so cute and so bold!

  	Debi - Many times I want to buy something from BB to try but I always walk away. I do splurge on luxury makeup, especially Chanel, which is my favourite. I feel that I can live without the BB items most of the times. The only thing I have from BB is Nectar Shimmerbrick, which I find it just average. I wasn't wow by it. My friend lent me a e/s palette, Shimmering Nudes for a week and I love the palette. It gives the prettiest nude look and yet I don't look washed out. Other than that, I don't have much experience with BB. I was close to buying the holiday 2010 modern classic lip and eye palette but I didn't - again. lol. Yes I feel Clinique washes me out too, I think years ago I only tried Clinique once and I wasn't impressed.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Feb 7, 2011)

The only thing I like from Clinique are they Butter Shine lipsticks, which are really creamy and fairly sheer - the lip products in general feel really nice going on, although the glosses are quite thick and tacky. I've stayed away from everything else!  Has anyone here tried Black Honey? I keep hearing really good things about it, but I haven't yet had the guts to take the plunge!  And I've never touched any BB products, mostly because they're harder to come by here, but there's a lot of MAC that I'm lemming for in the near future, too lol


----------



## rockin (Feb 7, 2011)

The only Clinique I've ever tried is their High Impact Curling Mascara.  I got it a couple of years ago as I had a discount voucher.  It really curled my lashes - I was very pleasantly surprised


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 7, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> ^^ Hope it wasn't boring for you. Great that you enjoy SATC. I haven't thought about depotting mac blushes until you mention you don't depot them. Do we use the same method to depot the blushes? I actually might not depot them too because I love the blushes with special packaging very much. I love how the colour peeks from the transparent cover with the special print, such as GMLOL and HK. A quick check and I only have 4 mac blush! I have more MSF and Beauty powders though. I must take out my Reflects Gold and start using it again.
> 
> Oh yes, Susanne I remember your colourful mac palette and I was drooling over it when you showed us the pic at that time.
> 
> ...


	oh i have depotted normal packaging blushers before  i have one palette full  i do it the same way as my shadows using my ghd's however you have to leave the blush on the heat for a little while longer because it is bigger 

  	Yes i actually finished season 6 last night  on my day off tommorow i might end up watching the first movie. or i might start watching all my buffy box sets again! i love buffy!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 7, 2011)

Good to know that I am not the only one feeling rather blah over BB's line.  It just isn't grabbing me.  I will keep my pennies for other stuff. I will have to find a phone number to order the water based mixed medium.  It is kind of dumb that they sell pigments on the regular site, but not the mixing medium.  They would probably sell a lot more if they did. 

  	I love looking at fashion magazines and reading what makeup lines were used for certain shots.  It helps give me an idea of what I like or don't like.  But it does seem like some lines, as nice as they might be, don't have anywhere near the variety that MAC has. And NARS lipgloss goes on soooo smooth I am in love with it. Not at all sticky, but just lovely colour, shine and creamy!  I have always been prone to dry lips, especially with these New England winters, so I prefer moisturizing lip products. 

  	Yesterday I finally tossed the last of my old makeup out. It was a bunch of Clinique e/s's and it was long since time.  I will never go back!! 

  	Lou~I love Buffy!  My husband and I were glued to the TV whenever it was on.  The series was fantastic and they have some amazing episodes that I am glad have won awards in the past. I really miss that show and need to get the DVD's!  Now the theme music is stuck in my head! 

  	I need another makeup drawer.  Hehehe....


----------



## JennsJewelz (Feb 7, 2011)

Another Buffy lover here - I just finished re-watching all the seasons a few weeks ago! It's how I got through being sick lol

  	Now I need to watch Angel... so many TV shows to catch up on, and no time to watch them!


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 7, 2011)

I didn't like Buffy when it was showing on TV weekly. Guess I don't like vampires shows because all the vampires tv dramas and movies do not interest me at all. I watched a little of Twilight when it was on tv and I was very bored so I switched channel. 

  	Debi - yay on tossing your old e/s! And clearing your closet too! We always need space for new ones. I dream of a walk-in wardrobe all the time.

  	Right now, the top 5 makeup brands I'm interested are Nars, MUFE, Chanel, MAC and Urban Decay. But I have no access to Nars. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Tomorrow I will go to the mac store to B2M my lipsticks! Hopefully I will get what I want!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Feb 7, 2011)

^^ It's so true - if you don't like one of the vampire type movies, you won't like any of them, and if you like one of them, you'll probably like them all! 

  	My dream walk-in wardrobe is Carrie's from the Sex and the City movie... omg... too gorgeous!!! Annnnd it will never happen. Jerome won't let it happen. lol

  	Have fun B2Ming!!! I'm waiting for mine to help out with Jeanius and Quite Cute, because otherwise they're going to be expensive hauls!  I've got a huge list of all the perm items I'm interested in as well, though... they may win


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 7, 2011)

I guess I should not complain. I have taken over the den, the bedroom, the spare bedroom, and the house is my style. Then again, he always had input on the important things. I love colour, he love linen white walls throughout the house.  But when we do the bedroom I plan to change the colour a bit!  And we both have to completely agree on the colours on our house, which is coming up this summer.  Hmm! 

  	If I find one more scent that I love, I am in trouble. My various perfume holders are so full, but those rollerball perfumes from Sephora are dangerous!  I keep finding more and more scents that are must haves!  I can't even sleep well unless I put on a little something. It helps me drift off to Sephora/MAC heaven.... !

  	I grew up watching Dark Shadows. I am not sure what my mother was thinking, as I was about 4 or 6 years old, but she knew I loved anything Victorian right from the start and they let me watch it after school.  Buffy was just waiting for me!  We watched Angel for the first year, part of the 2nd and then stopped. I had trouble getting interested. Without Buffy it just didn't seem right.  I mean, I got terribly upset when they blew up the library (well, the whole school).  Between that and when Giles left, it just was not the same.  Twilight is just okay to me.  I feel like Buffy was so much better...more action packed and interesting.  I read Dracula every year, I have various Dracula DVD's, I love gothic goodies, Vampire and Gothic themed Tarot decks and Oracles.  But that is about my range with vampires!  The legends from eastern Europe always intrigued me, though!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 7, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> I guess I should not complain. I have taken over the den, the bedroom, the spare bedroom, and the house is my style. Then again, he always had input on the important things. I love colour, he love linen white walls throughout the house.  But when we do the bedroom I plan to change the colour a bit!  And we both have to completely agree on the colours on our house, which is coming up this summer.  Hmm!
> 
> If I find one more scent that I love, I am in trouble. My various perfume holders are so full, but those rollerball perfumes from Sephora are dangerous!  I keep finding more and more scents that are must haves!  I can't even sleep well unless I put on a little something. It helps me drift off to Sephora/MAC heaven.... !
> 
> I grew up watching Dark Shadows. I am not sure what my mother was thinking, as I was about 4 or 6 years old, but she knew I loved anything Victorian right from the start and they let me watch it after school.  Buffy was just waiting for me!  We watched Angel for the first year, part of the 2nd and then stopped. I had trouble getting interested. Without Buffy it just didn't seem right.  I mean, I got terribly upset when they blew up the library (well, the whole school).  Between that and when Giles left, it just was not the same.  Twilight is just okay to me.  I feel like Buffy was so much better...more action packed and interesting.  I read Dracula every year, I have various Dracula DVD's, I love gothic goodies, Vampire and Gothic themed Tarot decks and Oracles.  But that is about my range with vampires!  The legends from eastern Europe always intrigued me, though!


  	oh wow! you have some awesome vampire themed stuff! i have always been interested in vampire stuff too from a young age  i loved reading dracula and the ann rice novels when i was younger. plus i grew up watching the old hammer horror dracula movies (yup great parenting for me too! hee hee!) Christopher Lee is awesome in them! Nick bought me a huge hammer horror box set a few years back with like 30 movies in it! so awesome!!!

  	it is my day off tomorrow and in the evening i shall be going out for a friends birthday. we are having a meal and then onto a bar for drinks and kareoke! i have been trying to decide on what make up to wear but i keep changing my mind. however i am now set on wearing violetta lipstick! just not sure what to do with the eyes. for my cheeks i will most likely use spaced out blush - my favourite blush ever! and then lightscapade msf to highlight of course! any suggestions for the eyes will be taken on baord! and i love things bright! sod people who say you cant have bright lips and eyes! i do it all the time and i rock it!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 7, 2011)

Lou~Sounds like you need to use pigment on your eyes!  Something purple, blueish purple, pink and maybe even a dash of gold or copper go with your Violetta lips!  I wonder if anything in the Peacocky line would suit as well?  But shine and glitter it up, definitely, for kareoke!

  	A few fun ideas....


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 7, 2011)

^^ stunning pictures! i love the gold on the lips! although not so practical when eating out!  hee hee! i am now thinking about using cornflower pigment in someway. that is a purpley blue colour with a pinky violet duo chrome! very pretty indeed! i shall post pictures tommorow before i go out - i plan on applying my make up before it gets dark so i can actually take pics!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 7, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> ^^ stunning pictures! i love the gold on the lips! although not so practical when eating out!  hee hee! i am now thinking about using cornflower pigment in someway. that is a purpley blue colour with a pinky violet duo chrome! very pretty indeed! i shall post pictures tommorow before i go out - i plan on applying my make up before it gets dark so i can actually take pics!



 	That would be pretty!  Oh yeah, I forgot about eating. lol  Bummer!  Unless you have some sort of gold/copper dazzleglass you can just tap on the center of your upper and lower lips just before singing!  lol


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 7, 2011)

This is what I did a little while ago.  Trying to colour coordinate my lippies.  They don't all fit, so browner colours, less used or special collections are in the drawer below. Eventually, when I have this all figured out, I will do a storage post in the Traincase section!  But they just make me smile!  This is what I love about MAC. There isn't just 1-3 pink l/s I find are right for me.  There are tons of shades, going from light to dark, brighter, frosty to cream, browns or rosy mauves.  I love them!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 7, 2011)

oh wow! i think that is a great way to store your lippies! and i love the holder for them! i have never seen anything like it! how perfect! 

  	this morning i shall quickly clean the house (because we did it on sunday it wont take me long at all!) then i shall start experimenting with my make up until i am happy with a look. then i shall watch some tv shows - pretty little liars and buffy! it should be a nice day off. although i am hoping that Annie is ok. she was sick last night and again this morning (that is what woke me up!!) nick said it's just hairballs but it's not very nice!


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 8, 2011)

Lou, I hope Annie is ok. I worry about my furbabies also when they don't feel well.

  	Also I was wondering did you get the coral pigment "Follow Your Fancy" from Stylishly Yours? I saw a swatch and it just looks so pretty. It looks like it would make an awesome gloss. I want a nice coral gloss to go on top of Ever Hip l/s from Liberty of London. I freakin love that l/s. I bought 2 backups. I was using "Flurry of Fun" l/g that came out with this past summer's beach collection.  I thought I bought a backup but probably is hiding in one of my makeup drawers. But something with more coral would be nice.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 8, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Lou, I hope Annie is ok. I worry about my furbabies also when they don't feel well.
> 
> Also I was wondering did you get the coral pigment "Follow Your Fancy" from Stylishly Yours? I saw a swatch and it just looks so pretty. It looks like it would make an awesome gloss. I want a nice coral gloss to go on top of Ever Hip l/s from Liberty of London. I freakin love that l/s. I bought 2 backups. I was using "Flurry of Fun" l/g that came out with this past summer's beach collection.  I thought I bought a backup but probably is hiding in one of my makeup drawers. But something with more coral would be nice.


  	i know it is horrid when one is sick. luckily she seems to be ok since. i fed her a small breakfast and she has kept it down so far so that is good! perhaps it was just one of those things.

  	oh and no i didnt actually buy any of the pigments from that collection! follow your fancy was the one i planned on getting though but i skipped because i couldnt afford it. but i agree i think it is lovely and that it would make a great lip colour too!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 8, 2011)

I am up way to early and need to crawl back into bed for a bit.  It is snowing, but this time it stuck to the trees and it looks like a gorgeous winter wonderland. I want to take pictures before the wind comes and blows it all off.  I need it to get lighter out!  lol  Then I can go back to bed!

  	The spinner with the lippies in it is great.  I just wish it held even more because I have all my Dazzleglasses, extra l/s and glosses in a drawer below it.  I keep all my regular stuff in this, that I use the most. The rest is neatly in drawers.  I bought two purple l/s yesterday from MAC (Up the Amp and Style Curve) plus about 16 pigments.  Gosh I am broke!  But if I want to wear them, I need various shades to match and mix, yes?  Yes. That sounds good!  lol  I still need to get ahold of MAC Pro to get the Mixing Medium, but spoke to someone at the regular online MAC store and politely said I think they should sell it on the regular site, since they sell the pigments.  Makes sense, right?  She was nice about it and said she would put my idea forward. 

  	Lou~You have a super fun day planned ahead!  I am sorry about Annie and hope she is all recovered now.  Hairballs can be nasty. I finally started using hairball medicine for my cats, when I had them, and it made a huge difference. They also LOVED the flavour.  Spooky would come running from anywhere in the house when she heard me open the cupboard and little box the tube came in.  I think it was fish flavoured.  I would just put a bit on my finger and she licked it dry!  Thomasina loved it too, but Spooky had the worst time since she had longer fur. Our fur babies indeed are precious to us. I miss mine so much.  Maybe again in a few years. We will see!  I can't wait to see what you end up doing with MU for tonight!


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 8, 2011)

Yeah, the walk-in wardrobe and its contents in SATC movie is to-die-for! One can only dream. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Debi - I love the lips pic of plum, gold and purple! Your lippies holder is amazing! I love pinks!

  	Lou - Hope your Annie is all right!

  	Susanne - How are you? Busy? Hope you are all right and have you purchased your second Pandora charm? Have fun!

  	I went the the mac counter at Sephora instead of the pro store. The mac counter didn't have as many colours as the pro store so I only b2m one lipstick. And... it is Lovelorn! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait to wear it out. I will bring the 6 empty mac e/s pots next time I go to town and will choose a l/s from the pro store, hopefully. I wore Reflects Gold today! The reason I have Pink Pearl and Reflects Gold only is because I bought them from the Heatherette collection, one of my fav collections!

  	I watched the third episode of Glee 2, which is about kurt and his father, and I'm still not feeling the show. Hope next week's duet will be interesting.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 8, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *ElvenEyes* 

 








	Wow, I love this! Awesome to look at!

  	Hello Bimbos! I am having a busy week again - just a quick hi to all of you.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 8, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
 		 			Susanne - How are you? Busy? Hope you are all right and have you purchased your second Pandora charm? Have fun!





	Yes - I actually already have three Pandora charms - I can never make a decision so I bought two last time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I have made a list which ones I still want so that should make future decision easier....


----------



## JennsJewelz (Feb 8, 2011)

Have a good week, Susanne!

  	Lou, I forgot to wish your kitties well and Debi, I forgot to say how AMAZING that lippie carousel is! I would totally get one and do the same thing if I had any counter space  I can't wait for you to discover the world of peaches and corals - they will be SO flattering on you... 

  	Miss QQ, I love Glee sooo much, but I've stopped expecting too much from the plotlines - I just run with it and enjoy the music  They produce harmonies that just don't appear in the world of popular music anymore!  I hope they're starting a trend to bring it all back


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 8, 2011)

Lou~Thank you! I love this carousel. It is really handy!  But it was so hard to put the covers back on and cover up all that pretty pink!

  	Susanne~I am glad you are having such fun with your charms.  You should take a picture of it!  What charms do you have now?  I go to the store and am overwhelmed by the choices. I try to have a plan, but then something else catches my eye! 

  	Miss QQ~You have MAC at your Sephora store?  How lucky! We don't, but maybe because it is right across from the MAC store in the mall?  lol 

  	Jen~Thank you!  I do have to be careful of peaches and corals because they just look so fake on me.  Too old lady looking. I can wear certain soft browns with pink tones, though, and have those in the drawer underneath. I just ordered 2 purple l/s and next I will continue to build on my deeper roses and deep berry colours, mauves, etc.  It seems I have to go to other lines for most of these; Lancome, Revlon or stains by Clinique.  My lips are naturally mauve-rose!  I'm excited about getting deeper rose ones. They make my face brighten up.  I wear them a lot during the summer.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 8, 2011)

A Murano glass in pink, one with a pink pearl and a silver wavey one.

  	The next one will be a silver and golden purse! *Or* a silver heart with a stone.

  	(Gosh, there already is an "or" again.....)

  	Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *ElvenEyes* 

 

 		 			Susanne~I am glad you are having such fun with your charms.  You should take a picture of it!  What charms do you have now?  I go to the store and am overwhelmed by the choices. I try to have a plan, but then something else catches my eye!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 8, 2011)

Susanne~Pretty!  I have seen the purse one on people's bracelets and it is eye-catching!  My favourites that I own are the ones with both silver and gold in them, as I wear both in my regular jewelry. I hope to get that one someday too.  I think it is charming. Hehehehe....


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 8, 2011)

ok ladies here we go! this is what i have just done to my face for the meal and bar hop tonight! it's rather tropical!













  	i hope you like it!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 8, 2011)

Lou~You look gorgeous!  The colours you picked go perfectly together and I love the teal blue liner-it makes your blue eye pop!  The copper looks excellent, too. I was inspired by your love for Violetta that I bought 2 purple l/s, since I believe that one is no longer made.  You need to post this tomorrow and do a FOTD!  You look stunning!  Have a blast tonight!!


----------



## banana1234 (Feb 8, 2011)

you look beautiful lou!


----------



## banana1234 (Feb 8, 2011)

i am suffering serious mac boredom, even my peacocky stuff doesnt excite me, what's happened?


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow, Lou you look gorgeous. Hope you have a great time tonight. The eye colors are perfectly tropical.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Feb 8, 2011)

Lou, you look gorgeous! You have such flawless skin, and that look is so fun for going out on the town!  I could use some tropical-ness - it is freeeezing here in Toronto today! It feels like -20 C and we have 40km per hour winds! Sooo gross. It's been worse, it's nice and bright and sunny, at least, but I am soooo over the snow and the cold. 

  	Alana, we were wondering where you were hiding! Not excited by Peacocky?! It's my current obsession lol. Probably my biggest-ever MAC haul, and definitely the one I'm getting the most use out of because I'm so in love with it!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 8, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Wow, Lou you look gorgeous. Hope you have a great time tonight. The eye colors are perfectly tropical.



 	Tropical is a perfect word! It reminds me of heady flowers on a tropical island...a place I would not mind being right now!! 

  	I went copper today and love the l/s which Coquette by Lancome.  I also used the green mascara from MAC's WW collection, but not impressed. It wasn't very green on me and the mascara is super stiff.  I can't wait to wash it off and go back to my Covergirl or Loreal mascaras.  Very disappointed in it. Ah, well. Live and learn.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Feb 8, 2011)

P.S. Alana, I love your new avatar!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 9, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Tropical is a perfect word! It reminds me of heady flowers on a tropical island...a place I would not mind being right now!!
> 
> I went copper today and love the l/s which Coquette by Lancome.  I also used the green mascara from MAC's WW collection, but not impressed. It wasn't very green on me and the mascara is super stiff.  I can't wait to wash it off and go back to my Covergirl or Loreal mascaras.  Very disappointed in it. Ah, well. Live and learn.


	you look lovely debi! copper colours really suit you! have you got woodwinked shadow from mac? i think you'd really like it! and that is a shame that you're not so keen on the green opulash. i agree that it doesnt look that green on you. are your lashes very dark? perhaps that is why? and yes opulash does make your lashes feel a little crispy! it's my favourite mac mascara however the crispyness is it's one downside!

  	i had a great time last night! i was drinking tequila sunrise cocktails with the girls and we joked that the reddy orange colour matched my make up!  hee hee! i met some lovely new people too which is always good.and i even got bought a drink by one of the guys which is always nice! some of the guys found it funny that ben would invite me out with them (it was his fiance's birthday) because i'm his manager. some people just dont get how close we all are here. although i am the 'manager' we all treat each other as equals and for the most part i never have to kick their asses because they all work so well anyway. i bought his fiance some make up (she loves bright colours too!) and i also put some money in a card to go towards her wedding dress fund. she had a great night! the only downside is that i now have a big blister on my foot due to silly shoes! ouch!!

  	i hope everybody is having a great week!


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 9, 2011)

Susanne, congrats on having three charms already!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Feb 9, 2011)

Lou, I'm so glad I made you happy! Sounds like you had an awesome night on the town 

  	Debi, I love your look!!! So soft and pretty  Too bad the Opulash didn't work out for you - return it to get your money back, if you can!!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 9, 2011)

Lou~I am so glad you had so much fun last night. I agree with Jen. Your skin is absolutely like porcelain!  I wish mine was like that!  I get too rosy sometimes, and of course always where I don't want to be rosy!!  Thank you on the tip about Violetta!  I still have to call them for the mixing media.  You certainly did turn me on to purple lips! I dragged hubby out last night in sub-zero temps with wind chills around -25 to hit a bunch of stores looking for storage (did not find what I wanted) and ended up with 4 rose, orchid, plum mauve and purple coloured lipsticks from Revlon. I tried on two last night and love them!!  They are actually wearable in public. Yay! I don't have Hoodwinked yet, but it is on the list!  I have an empty quad to create so maybe that could be one to add to it!  Thank you for the tip!  I love coppers and gold because in my hair I have a lot of colours.  Dark brown, medium brown, light brown, blonde, copper (like a new penny) and yes, snow white!  lol  Eventually I will probably get my hair coloured or highlighted and I really want to bring back out the copper colours.  I think they are the strands that went white first! 

  	Jen & Lou~I did only put one coat of the green on, but still rather disappointed.  You can see it some, but not enough. I got used to the stiffness as the evening went on, but still prefer softer mascaras.  I also have blue and violet. I want to try them out too.  Maybe next time I will wear the green when I have green eyeshadow on and see if it shows up better. I am all for experimenting with my makeup as you can see!  Wait til I get really bold!!  lol My lashes are actually blonde at the tips and that is where I noticed it the most.  Hubby could see the green, but up close, not when I was "in the hallway". Too funny.  The hallway was dark and about 2 yards away from where he was sitting.  I don't want it to be that green!  Neon glowing eyelashes. How lovely!  Kryptonite green?  Wrong superhero!


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 9, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> i had a great time last night! i was drinking tequila sunrise cocktails with the girls and we joked that the reddy orange colour matched my make up!  hee hee! i met some lovely new people too which is always good.and i even got bought a drink by one of the guys which is always nice! some of the guys found it funny that ben would invite me out with them (it was his fiance's birthday) because i'm his manager. some people just dont get how close we all are here. although i am the 'manager' we all treat each other as equals and for the most part i never have to kick their asses because they all work so well anyway. i bought his fiance some make up (she loves bright colours too!) and i also put some money in a card to go towards her wedding dress fund. she had a great night! the only downside is that i now have a big blister on my foot due to silly shoes! ouch!!
> 
> i hope everybody is having a great week!


	Great that you had a good time! It's so nice have your co-worker as a close friend, it makes working much more fun! Blisters be gone - why do pretty shoes cause so much pain.

  	I need a cocktail too lol.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 9, 2011)

Miss QQ~Yes, I am wearing Estee Lauder Lucidity foundation in Pale Ivory.I use it sparingly and love it because it really matches my skintone and does not have any yellow in it.  Most department stores foundations are too yellow for me.  Other brands I usually can use are Maybelline or Loreal, but this is my absolute favourite. Goes on smooth and then dries a tad powdery, never gooky.  Is gooky a word??


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 9, 2011)

ElvenEyes, I agree with Lou I think Woodwinked would be very pretty on you. Next time you're in MAC check it out.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 9, 2011)

Lou - your bright look is gorgeous!

  	Thanks for sharing your FOTDs, ladies!

  	Lately I am wearing smokey eyes a lot - with Carbon and Satin Taupe - or Carbon and Silver Ring - or Carbon and Humid.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 9, 2011)

Susanne~Satin Taupe is my favourite e/s so far!  It is so pretty! 

  	Today was fun!  Well, not the house cleaning part, but the calling MAC Pro part was fun!  I ordered my water based Mixed Medium and Violetta l/s. I am so excited! Thank you so much for that tip, Lou!    The funny thing is that they wanted to know if I wanted to order anything else. In my mind I could only thing...depends.  What do you have hiding behind the counter that I cannot see??  lol

  	Back to dusting. I have to start watching Glee. I saw a few clips and loved it. What voices.  Totally not what I thought this show was about.  Must tell hubby about it.  Seems every show we love gets tossed out.  Eli Stone was fun.  Alias was excellent until it jumped the shark, but the last episode was fantastic.  Lost was great until I got lost. I think I am still in the jungle, going from one time period to another, being chased by polar bears....


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 9, 2011)

See what Lou has done to me?  Today I went for violet eyes and used my new Wild Orchid l/s from Revlon. I am prepping for my MAC purples to arrive!  Oh, and check out the zit in between my brows. Woohoo!  That is what I get for playing with makeup!  lol


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 9, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> See what Lou has done to me?  Today I went for violet eyes and used my new Wild Orchid l/s from Revlon. I am prepping for my MAC purples to arrive!  Oh, and check out the zit in between my brows. Woohoo!  That is what I get for playing with makeup!  lol


	you look awesome!! i'm so pleased you are rocking a bold lip! it really suits you!  i love how we all inspire each other here! 

  	today i had a very bad day. i cant go into much but work was very stressful for me and some guys that i was very friendly with have now lost their jobs. nobody at my store but still people that i speak to on a daily basis.  i hope everybody had a better day than what i did!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh, Lou~So sorry to hear about your day and the loss of jobs for your friends.  My husband's job is like that and each day we just hold our breath wondering who the next batch is that they will be letting go for whatever reason.  A group that was large is now whittled down to just 2 1/2 people doing the job of about 8-9 people and it is so stressful. Of course, no raises either.  They know everyone is just happy to have a job, but when the economy changes they will be the ones in the doghouse.  My husband has lost a lot of good co-workers throughout the years, and managers, as well.  I can hear him yawning in the room next to me and he still has a lot of work to do.  Must feed him chocolate. 

  	And yes, we are all bad influences on each other, in a really good way! 

  	As for favourite cocktail, I am afraid I am boring!  I don't drink at all. I love milk, water, tea!   Juice when I am sick with colds.  But I never cared for alcohol, except a fine white wine on occasion!  My husband doesn't drink at all, either, and said he fell in love with me on our first date when we were asked what we wanted to drink first, and I blurted out "a tall glass of cold milk, please!"  He said that is when he decided to marry me. lol


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 9, 2011)

Lou, so sorry to hear about your friends losing their jobs. It's been such a sucky time for people. I know that is hard when you talk to someone every day and then poof they're gone

  	And Debi, I know what you mean, can't remember the last time my husband has had a raise and yet insurance premiums and co-pays keep increasing. But yet people call him constantly in the evening and he goes to the office almost every weekend to get stuff done. He says that's about the only time he can get stuff done because during the week he keeps getting called into meetings. He told me the other day he has a chance of going to Russia again this spring but things are so crazy at work he doesn't know if he will. And it's a freakin business trip. The prime minister of (forget what country) there has invited him back to help them. It sucks that he may have to pass.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Feb 9, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> As for favourite cocktail, I am afraid I am boring!  I don't drink at all. I love milk, water, tea!   Juice when I am sick with colds.  But I never cared for alcohol, except a fine white wine on occasion!  My husband doesn't drink at all, either, and said he fell in love with me on our first date when we were asked what we wanted to drink first, and I blurted out "a tall glass of cold milk, please!"  He said that is when he decided to marry me. lol


	LOL, I love this story - so cute!  I can't drink milk - I pretty much only using it in baking and cereal. If anything though, I'll normally stick with water or green tea


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh dear. I went shopping AGAIN.  Now I must be good. Well, after the stuff arrives from MAC and MAC Pro.  Another compliment on my eyes (now I am getting suspicious) and I bought a few little pans to put in my empty quad, so got Vapour, Woodwinked, Trax and Shadowy Lady, plus a single of Blackberry, because I don't have it and feel I really need it. lol  And hurrah. They had tucked away the Lipgelee in Amber Russe. So excited.  Then I really went wild. I went to Coach and got the Mahogany Mia pocket book I wanted.  Hubby was extremely confused when they took the bag back and put it on display after I was charged. I looked at him and told him, hun...I get a fresh one.  Then the guy came out from the back with my purse all wrapped up and in the fancy bag.  lol Hubby usually stays out in the mall and wanders about while I shop.  it was too funny. 

  	Then I was sooo good. I completely controlled myself when I went into my very first LUSH store.  Ah...the joy of yummy smells!  I didn't buy a thing, though they did demonstrate a bomb for me!  I have to look over their site and see what I would like and figured you all could recommend a few things to me!  I have sensitive skin, love warm smell, like vanilla, coconut, sugar cookies, almond, etc.  What should be my very first Lush product?  Hmm.....  

  	Jen~If I ever become lactose intolerant or can't have milk, I would go insane.  It is my choice of drink at all meals, snacks, you name it.  It would freak me out!  That and taking away peanut butter. I could live on those two foods.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 9, 2011)

Lou - I am sorry - please take care and be strong!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 10, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Oh, Lou~So sorry to hear about your day and the loss of jobs for your friends.  My husband's job is like that and each day we just hold our breath wondering who the next batch is that they will be letting go for whatever reason.  A group that was large is now whittled down to just 2 1/2 people doing the job of about 8-9 people and it is so stressful. Of course, no raises either.  They know everyone is just happy to have a job, but when the economy changes they will be the ones in the doghouse.  My husband has lost a lot of good co-workers throughout the years, and managers, as well.  I can hear him yawning in the room next to me and he still has a lot of work to do.  Must feed him chocolate.
> 
> And yes, we are all bad influences on each other, in a really good way!
> 
> As for favourite cocktail, I am afraid I am boring!  I don't drink at all. I love milk, water, tea!   Juice when I am sick with colds.  But I never cared for alcohol, except a fine white wine on occasion!  My husband doesn't drink at all, either, and said he fell in love with me on our first date when we were asked what we wanted to drink first, and I blurted out "a tall glass of cold milk, please!"  He said that is when he decided to marry me. lol


  	yes times are very bad and i hope that your husband will be ok. just make sure you look after him, support him and give him lots of cuddles. it cant be fun working so hard like that for no rewards. and the story about your first date is soooo cute! i swear that is the sweetest thing i have heard in a long time! you have put a big smile on my face this morning!

  	in other news Nick was showing me some new trailers of a game online. the game is called LA NOIR and it's kind of a dectective storey based in the 1940's. i am wowed at the amount of detail in the game! they have famous actors playing some of the charactrs and they look exactly like them! they have used a special technique of filming them and importing them into the game. i told nick that it is one of the only games that he has worked on that i actually want to play!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 10, 2011)

Lou~That game sounds like fun!  It amazes me how creative some people can be and others just toss out stupid games that are so alike one another.  I tried one. Myst. It took up all my time. I did the first game after a bit of prompting from my nephews and gave up halfway through the second one. I think I am stuck in a swamp somewhere, trying to get up into a tree house, looking for some such article!  About 10 years ago one of my nephews was playing a flight simulator game and was doing very well. He handed the game over to me. I was doing everything the opposite way and crashed a few times. Just when I thought I had it right, I could not see the landscape. I asked him where was I?  Flying straight up?  He started telling me what to do when a mountain came straight at me. I was flying upside down.  He freaked out after I crashed and died. Poor little mite. He was only 4.  He took it way to seriously while I was sitting their laughing my head off!


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 10, 2011)

Debi - love the bold lips! You must be heart pain to see your husband working so hard. Take care of yourself and him! Your first date story is so cute! I'm not much of a drinker - I don't crave for any soft drinks/alcohol most of the time. And I always order warm water at restaurants lol. I don't drink coffee too but I love Starbucks cold coffee drinks with whipped cream! Glee season 1 is very enjoyable. Hope you like it!

  	Jenns - good to know you drink so healthily. So I guess you must eat very healthily too.

  	Lou - sorry to hear about your friends losing their jobs. And it is hard at where you are working now too, having to do more and more work. About cocktails, I don't really drink them, but only once in a blue moon. I feel like having some drinks because of the festive celebration here (Chinese New Year).

  	Hearing these things made me feel silly about leaving my job. I guess I was quite fortunate, but I couldn't help it when I got more and more unhappy there but I managed to stay more than 3 years! Which is not too bad lol. No point dwelling but to look forward to the future. 

  	I brought my 6 empty e/s to the mac pro store today but I didn't b2m any l/s as I couldn't find anything I want at the moment. I'll wait and see. It's finally Friday tomorrow finally so everyone is looking forward to the weekend!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 10, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Debi - love the bold lips! You must be heart pain to see your husband working so hard. Take care of yourself and him! Your first date story is so cute! I'm not much of a drinker - I don't crave for any soft drinks/alcohol most of the time. And I always order warm water at restaurants lol. I don't drink coffee too but I love Starbucks cold coffee drinks with whipped cream! Glee season 1 is very enjoyable. Hope you like it!
> 
> Jenns - good to know you drink so healthily. So I guess you must eat very healthily too.
> 
> ...


  	i dont think you were silly at all for leaving your job. we know how unhappy it made you and honestly if you can manage for a while without working then it is worth it so that you can find a job that makes you very happy. and yes it would be silly to waste your b2m! keep waiting for a lipstick you will love. i think impassioned is next on my list to buy


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 10, 2011)

Miss QQ~You were not silly to leave your job.  If something decent came up my husband would leave in an instant. Many of his co-workers have left on their own recently because of all the changes. Everyone is so frustrated. You need to listen to your heart. Staying in a job or position you are unhappy with is stressful and unhealthy. Moving on is a good and positive thing!  Chin up! 

  	I need to be sure to make a l/s wishlist for when I do my first B2M, though that will not be for a while!  But I guess it does not hurt to keep a running list of what I would like, or favourites I want a backup of in my purse.  Time to get my act together. I have a million things to do today but have been lazy watching the squirrels eat peanuts under our feeders!  Dreaming of warmer weather!!


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 10, 2011)

Lou, if you do not mind me asking what dows your husband do in the gaming business, sound so interesting? My daughter loves video games. I however can not get the hang of it. Iwould be like ElvenEys and be stuck in a swamp or whatever.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 10, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Lou, if you do not mind me asking what dows your husband do in the gaming business, sound so interesting? My daughter loves video games. I however can not get the hang of it. Iwould be like ElvenEys and be stuck in a swamp or whatever.


	well he is employed as a games tester but at the moment he is doing something to do with the legal side of the games. for example if in a game they use a picture or a brand they have to make sure that all contracts have been signed and that permissions have been granted and such. he also has to write up lenghly reports about how to improve the games and various things like that. there is more to it but obviously due to data protection i cant go into certain things - it is all very top secret!  he is hoping to work his way up the ladder. he also designs his own game levels that people have been very impressed with so i am sure that he will go far. the company really treats all the staff so well too. only a few weeks ago nick was given a lovely personalised jacket with his name on it and the company logo.  i think that some of the american branches of the company are not treated as well as the uk guys though which is strange.

  	and yeah i suck at games! although old school games like mario and sonic i am ok with!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 10, 2011)

That sounds like a pretty fun job, Lou!  My nephew should really get into that. Maybe he will. He loves games and he is very involved with detail. I am sure it will be something computer oriented, like his older brothers. One is involved with creating electronic cars and goes to India regularly now to teach them how to do it, as well as create robotic devices for special needs. 

  	My pigments arrived! Gorgeous colours all lined up brightly. They fit great in an ice cube tray!  One is backordered.  I can see how this can become very addciting!  I will put up pics in the haul section shortly.  You have 90 Lou?  Cool!  lol


----------



## JennsJewelz (Feb 10, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> and yeah i suck at games! although old school games like mario and sonic i am ok with!


	That's so cool that Nick gets to work on all these games, and it's so good that he's happy with his job! I'm like you, though - Nintendo, Sega, maaaybe stretch to Nintendo 64 and DS. I can't use any of these new complicated game systems! I have a Wii, but I only own the Mario-type games anyways lol


----------



## Susanne (Feb 10, 2011)

Just wanted to share my new avatar pic with you 

  	Is it summer yet??


----------



## banana1234 (Feb 10, 2011)

susanne you are beautiful!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 10, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 10, 2011)

Quote:


LMD84 said:


> well he is employed as a games tester but at the moment he is doing something to do with the legal side of the games. for example if in a game they use a picture or a brand they have to make sure that all contracts have been signed and that permissions have been granted and such. he also has to write up lenghly reports about how to improve the games and various things like that. there is more to it but obviously due to data protection i cant go into certain things - it is all very top secret!  he is hoping to work his way up the ladder. he also designs his own game levels that people have been very impressed with so i am sure that he will go far. the company really treats all the staff so well too. only a few weeks ago nick was given a lovely personalised jacket with his name on it and the company logo.  i think that some of the american branches of the company are not treated as well as the uk guys though which is strange.
> and yeah i suck at games! although old school games like mario and sonic i am ok with!


  	That sounds like a great job. I bet he really enjoys his work, although I'm sure it can get quite stressful. My daughter's ex-boyfriend is in college to become a game designer. He has already created a couple. He is extremely talented. This is such a growing field so I can see your husband going far in his career.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 10, 2011)

Susanne~What a lovely photo of you!  You definitely look like a summer person!  I hope your warm weather comes soon!


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 10, 2011)

Susanne, you look gorgeous as always, so bright and sunny. I want it to be spring already.

  	My doggie is really enjoying the snow right now. He acts like a puppy again licking and rolling in it. He has gone to the door about 3-4 times an hour to go play. I don't want to leave him out too long because his feet get cold and he's an inside furbaby. It makes me smile to see him so happy and playful.

  	He is fifteen and a half so this will likely be his last winter. He's a sheltie and they usually only live to be 12-14. I thought I was going to have to make that horrible decision recently because he was having such a hard time walking and falling a lot. He was having some trouble for a while but seemed to go downhill quickly withing a week. I took him to the vet and we're trying a different medicine and it seems to be helping a great deal. But he has lost so much muscle mass. He is my baby (my human kids are 22 and 28 next month) and since I'm here with him all day he follows me around like a toddler. He has become clingy lately as well. Some people just don't get it that he is truely the best friend I've ever had. When my son was in Iraq both times and when my mom passed he was here for me. I don't usually cry much in front of anyone so during the day when I would have a meltdown he'd come up and put his head on my shoulder and let me hug him and cry as long as I needed to. I don't think people who do not have pets that are part of their family understand that animals love you no matter what. They don't judge you, they accept you the way you are no matter how you look or feel, and are always there for you with a loving face and heart to make you smile. And of course much more.

  	Sorry I guess I had to just get that out as I'm having such a hard time facing the reality of what is coming. We have 3 kitties that I love dearly (they are more of my daughter's babies), it's just that my husband got Ishmael for me when he was a baby. We searched for a realiable breeder for quite some time and I got to pick from the little when he was about 2 weeks old. Then we got to go visit him there until he was old enough to come home with us. We took him a rope toy to have there so it would get the smell of his mommy and siblings so when he came with us it would perhaps be an easier adjustment. To some I guess I sound nuts.


----------



## User38 (Feb 10, 2011)

eyeshadow addictedone.. I feel for you.. so sad
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love my boys more than I love some people.. lol

  	Suzanne.. you do look stunning in that new avatar pic


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 10, 2011)

ShadowAddict~Our furbabies hold such a dear place in our hearts and lives with their unconditional love and companionship. I miss mine dearly.  But always remember it is quality, not quantity that counts, and that you gave him a wonderful and loving home, a safe world, joy and happiness.  Whenever the time comes, nothing can take that and the sweetest of memories away.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Feb 10, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Susanne, you look gorgeous as always, so bright and sunny. I want it to be spring already.
> 
> My doggie is really enjoying the snow right now. He acts like a puppy again licking and rolling in it. He has gone to the door about 3-4 times an hour to go play. I don't want to leave him out too long because his feet get cold and he's an inside furbaby. It makes me smile to see him so happy and playful.
> 
> ...


	Oh, I'm so sorry to hear that - I lost my dog last summer - she was a beautiful Golden Retriever named Chelsea, and was the sweetest, friendliest dog there ever was. Reading your story brought tears to my eyes - I know exactly how it feels to have an impending decision to make about a pet who is more like a best friend than a pet, and to dread each coming year!  I hope Ishmael enjoys lots of snow and playtime this winter, and that you get to spend lots of quality time together. *hugs* He sounds like he's had a great life, and I'm sure you were an awesome best friend to him too


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 10, 2011)

Thank you guys so much for your nice comments, they really mean a lot. It is so comforting to know there are people like you that understand how hard this is and the grief after. My daughter totally understands and my hubby tries but I don't think the rest of my family really gets the hurt I feel now and will later.

  	I've actually ordered a couple of books hoping they will help. One is called "Cold Noses at the Pearly Gates" and the other is "The Rainbow Bridge: Pet Lose Is Heaven's Gain"  I searched Amazon and read the reviews people wrote and felt these may provide some comfort.

  	And Jenn so sorry to hear about your Chelsea. Golden Retrievers are such pretty dogs. They look like they always have a smile on their face and ready to play.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 11, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> eyeshadow addictedone.. I feel for you.. so sad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	yup! i agree with this!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you all!

  	I hope you have a great weekend!

  	I will be offline until Sunday afternoon. Talk to you soon!


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 11, 2011)

^^ Miss you! Your avatar is gorgeous! It looks like a spring/summer advertisement, telling me to visit the place. Your smile is so warm and welcoming!

  	Jenns - your healthy diet will motivate me as well as others here! It's great that you can B2m for l/s in regular packaging. I can only b2m those in the perm line, not the LE ones in the new collections. 

  	Thanks, ladies, on your encouragement. Hope everyone and your family's jobsare less stressful and more fulfilling this year!



shadowaddict said:


> Sorry I guess I had to just get that out as I'm having such a hard time facing the reality of what is coming. We have 3 kitties that I love dearly (they are more of my daughter's babies), it's just that my husband got Ishmael for me when he was a baby. We searched for a realiable breeder for quite some time and I got to pick from the little when he was about 2 weeks old. Then we got to go visit him there until he was old enough to come home with us. We took him a rope toy to have there so it would get the smell of his mommy and siblings so when he came with us it would perhaps be an easier adjustment. To some I guess I sound nuts.


  	Sorry to hear that. I never had a pet dog /cat so I can't relate to it, but it sounds like the happy memories you share will never be forgotten. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I played Wii for the first time last Thursday and played table tennis with my little cousins. My right arm was aching and it took two days for it to recover. lol. Maybe I used the wrong technique.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Feb 11, 2011)

Yeah, that's normally how my weeks go too  Some weeks are better than others depending on the number of hours of work I have and how many papers I have due, though!  That's amazing that you're doing well, though!  I have totally burned off lots of fat and changed my body composition, so that's been great. My figure looks very different from before - I'm still only about half way there, though! I'm really hoping to feel comfortable in a bathing suit by the summer, which is sort of a personal goal rather than a weight goal.  One day I would love to fit into a size 10 (I'm currently a 14, down from 18) just to be able to try on wedding dresses!!! Seems silly, but all the samples are size 10. Hmph!  Jerome keeps hinting that he's going to ask and that it's going to be sooner rather than later, but I'm still clueless as to the date! All I know is that by the end of 2011, we hope to be engaged 

  	My legs have always been really strong and had lots of muscle from field hockey, figure skating and tennis training. It's my arms and back that I really want to tone up, although they have much more muscle than they used to! The stomach is always the hardest part to change - it will come with time! Lots of ab exercises have really helped to tone me up there, and although I still have a tummy, I look much more proportional now. Are you exercising at all as well as eating healthily? I find exercise is the hardest thing to fit into your busy week, and the only way I get it done is if I schedule it. They say it takes 8 weeks to make it a habit, and that was really true for me for getting to the gym/exercising. I love going now - I have so much more energy, and I feel great!  Albeit a little sore some days. lol


----------



## JennsJewelz (Feb 11, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 



 		 			Jenns - your healthy diet will motivate me as well as others here! It's great that you can B2m for l/s in regular packaging. I can only b2m those in the perm line, not the LE ones in the new collections.


 		 			I played Wii for the first time last Thursday and played table tennis with my little cousins. My right arm was aching and it took two days for it to recover. lol. Maybe I used the wrong technique.




	Thanks, Miss QQ!  We should totally make a healthy eating support thread on here where we can all gather to keep us strong 

  	LOL, as for the Wii, nope, you did it right - it takes a lot of muscle!! The movements are very close to what they are in the real sports. The pro tennis games for example are so much fun, but bruuuutal on your arms!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 11, 2011)

Jen~I think you are going to be an inspiration to all of us.  If this snow ever melts I want to get back into walking, but I do have a treadmill and hand weights and need to lose weight.  I doubt I will ever fit into my wedding dress, but really don't want to either, as it is about a size 6!  I was too small back then, so it hangs in its special bag and I can put the veil on whenever I want!  Maybe when I get old and teeny and shrunken up it will fit again!  lol   My goal is to get back to size 10-12.  I range from 16-18, depending on the style,  but hormones at this time of life reek havoc on one's weight.  When they settle down again it will be a little easier to lose, plus I won't be experiencing such painful cramps. There is a silver lining to aging!  I've been in so much pain, missing out on weddings, funerals, family gatherings, holidays, special events, etc., because of my stupid cycle.  When I am done I think I will be the happiest person on the face of the earth, and very energetic!  Unfortunately I have years to go!


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 11, 2011)

Lou, thank you for your sweet comments. And yes I have been snapping away so many pics. I just turned around and the sun is shining bright through the bay window and he is in usual spot up on the ledge, it's only 10 inches high. And the kitties have all found a nice warm square to take a nap or as my sun used to say when he was about 3 and did that he said he was taking a warm

  	It makes me happy to see Ishmael do this again. Right before I took him to the vet this time when he went downhill quickly he could no longer get up there. He would try and fall and it broke my heart as he's been getting up there and for years. He faces the front door that way and lets me know loudly if anyone comes near and he really doesn't like the UPS truck or person coming to the door. He can no longer hear. He lost his hearing about 2 yrs ago but as soon as he sees anything he off to the door letting them know he's there to protect his family.

  	He is quite funny in that we had 2 of our kitties when we got him and so he grew up watching them. When he was little he used to walk across the back of the sofa like they did. And he still licks his paws to wash them. So 2 of our kitties are sisters and they are 16 and a half and the other kitty is 12 so they are all kind of up there in age. They all amuse me every day and make me laugh with some of their antics.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Feb 11, 2011)

Quote:


shadowaddict said:


> Lou, thank you for your sweet comments. And yes I have been snapping away so many pics. I just turned around and the sun is shining bright through the bay window and he is in usual spot up on the ledge, it's only 10 inches high. And the kitties have all found a nice warm square to take a nap or as my sun used to say when he was about 3 and did that he said he was taking a warm
> 
> It makes me happy to see Ishmael do this again. Right before I took him to the vet this time when he went downhill quickly he could no longer get up there. He would try and fall and it broke my heart as he's been getting up there and for years. He faces the front door that way and lets me know loudly if anyone comes near and he really doesn't like the UPS truck or person coming to the door. He can no longer hear. He lost his hearing about 2 yrs ago but as soon as he sees anything he off to the door letting them know he's there to protect his family.
> 
> He is quite funny in that we had 2 of our kitties when we got him and so he grew up watching them. When he was little he used to walk across the back of the sofa like they did. And he still licks his paws to wash them. So 2 of our kitties are sisters and they are 16 and a half and the other kitty is 12 so they are all kind of up there in age. They all amuse me every day and make me laugh with some of their antics.


	I love animals  Chelsea could always make me smile no matter how I was feeling! Near the end, her hips were in a lot of pain and she couldn't jump up to her favourite spots on the couch or the bed anymore, either. I'm glad to hear Ishmael is chipper again and back to his old antics!  You should post pictures of your babies for us - they sound adorable, especially together!


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you Miss QQ. I have such great memories that we shared together and I know those will always bring me comfort.

  	And you guys working out--YAY for you. I go in stages where I exercise and eat really well but the I'll get stressed about something and let it slide. At the moment I've been doing really well with my giant salads for dinner that I fill with loads of dark greens, feta cheese, boiled eggs for protein, tomatoes, and whatever other veggies I have to throw in there. My salads start off small but by the time I'm done they are huge. I really hate boiled eggs on their own. My daughter asked me if I hated them then why do I eat them and I tell her because I need the protein. Chopping them very small with all the other stuff I really don't taste them much. 

  	But about a yr and a half ago I lost a lot of weight basically watching my carbs, but not down to any as some people do, mainly no potatoes and most other white stuff. I ate a giant salad for dinner almost every night. I just changed it up a bit each night to make if different. But of course my doctor decided to change one of my medicines and I started gaining it back even though I was doing the same stuff. Then I gave up and said screw it and ate whatever, not ever a good thing to do.

  	ElvenEyes, I don't think I have a snowflakes chance in hell ever coming close to getting near my wedding dress. It was a size 2 and then taken in a bit. I used to be a tiny thing and I used to love working out. I don't know what the hell happened, yeh I do its called age and early menopause that takes your metabolism and hormones and plays soccer with them and twist them in all sorts of wacky ways.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 11, 2011)

ShadowAddict~Pictures of our furry ones are so amazing and they can be so prophetic with their actions.  My first cat always slept against my leg, coming and going during the night, but that was her spot. Only in the hottest of weather did she move to the floor, right inside the door, always protecting me like a guard dog!  But the night before we put her to sleep she slept right up by my face and though she slept soundly, I just stared at her and pet her all night.  She was 17 3/4 years old.  I miss her so much. She was my best friend and companion.

  	My second cat was a young feral kitten we took in after being checked out at the vet.  She was small and had a lot of health problems, ate everything but food. We had to force feed her. She kept losing weight and just before her 2nd birthday we had to put her to sleep. She was my little baby.  The heartache has not healed still, after 8 years, event though so many people tell me she had the best of care and homes and no one else would have waited that long.  I have tons of pictures of her, but the very last one was beautiful and sad at the same time. She was a gorgeous tabby, with green eyes and brown and white stripes. She was under the dining room table and the sun was shining in. Between the rays of sun, her stripes and the legs of the chairs and tables, she is almost camouflaged like a tiger in tall jungle grass.  She is fading from view, fading from life.  Yes, I know how you feel. I just treasure all my memories and hope another feline will come into our life in a few years.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 11, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> ElvenEyes, I don't think I have a snowflakes chance in hell ever coming close to getting near my wedding dress. It was a size 2 and then taken in a bit. I used to be a tiny thing and I used to love working out. I don't know what the hell happened, yeh I do its called age and early menopause that takes your metabolism and hormones and plays soccer with them and twist them in all sorts of wacky ways.



 	Oh yes! I was only 82 pounds when I graduated from college. Not good. Being underweight is bad, but I had such a quick metabolism and no matter how much I ate I would not gain an ounce. I literally ate three sugar donuts, split in half with margarine on them, and a tall glass of milk before going to bed each night.  Ha! Now if I look at that I would be both sick and gain 20 pounds!  Then my metabolism started to slow down in my mid 20's and I was thrilled to have thighs!  Still too thin on wedding day, but marriage makes you put on weight.  I love my cooking.  lol  And I got lazy. Now the hormones.  So, I remind myself that this too will pass, I will feel better and get back out there (I love to swim, play tennis, ride horses, hike, yoga) and that it is what is inside that counts most, though I am having a lot of fun with my new makeup!!  Down with hormones!!!


----------



## rockin (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm sure hormones have been responsible for the huge amount of weight I piled on, too.    I had a terrible time with my cycle, and eventually after many tests I was put on the pill to regulate and lessen them.  Seriously, it's the best thing I could have done - with that and the belly dancing I've lost 4 inches around my hips, waist and unfortunately my bust too (I have to admit I was quite enjoying having a bust for once in my life lol).  I still have weight to lose, but I feel so much better now.  I had also been suffering almost constantly with puffy ankles and feet, put down to 'fluid retention' by the doctor.  That, too, has almost gone since being on the pill.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 11, 2011)

rockin said:


> I'm sure hormones have been responsible for the huge amount of weight I piled on, too.    I had a terrible time with my cycle, and eventually after many tests I was put on the pill to regulate and lessen them.  Seriously, it's the best thing I could have done - with that and the belly dancing I've lost 4 inches around my hips, waist and unfortunately my bust too (I have to admit I was quite enjoying having a bust for once in my life lol).  I still have weight to lose, but I feel so much better now.  I had also been suffering almost constantly with puffy ankles and feet, put down to 'fluid retention' by the doctor.  That, too, has almost gone since being on the pill.


  	oh wow! the pill has worked wonders for you then! and that is very interesting that you do belly dancing! how exciting and a very sexy past-time too! i bet you look amazing!! i guess i am crazy because i am not on the pill. i tried it once and it did not agree with me at all. then i tried an implant for about 6 months and that was terrible! it put me in a foul mood and my sex drive dissapeared!! i swear that must be how that works! so condoms are the best sollution for me  esp seeing as we dont want kids!!!

  	tonight i styled a friends hair 1940's style because she was going to a dance. it looked lovely and i'm surprised because i usually suck at doing hair! so that was fun


----------



## rockin (Feb 11, 2011)

The bellydancing is so much fun!  It's suitable for ages and all sizes, and you don't have to bare your midriff, in fact most of us don't.  Nobody worries about what size anyone is, and we all have a great time.  Exercise to music is so much better than without, and bellydance is good for bad backs, for increased flexibility, digestion and also weight loss.  Funnily enough, they also say it's good for 'monthly' pains, too, although I've never really suffered with those so can't vouch for that.

  	Wearing the jingly coin belts just adds to the fun 

  	Oh, and it's good for preparation for childbirth, too, apparently.  A friend of mine even bellydanced through her labour, right up until she got into the birthing pool to give birth.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Feb 11, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> The bellydancing is so much fun!  It's suitable for ages and all sizes, and you don't have to bare your midriff, in fact most of us don't.  Nobody worries about what size anyone is, and we all have a great time.  Exercise to music is so much better than without, and bellydance is good for bad backs, for increased flexibility, digestion and also weight loss.  Funnily enough, they also say it's good for 'monthly' pains, too, although I've never really suffered with those so can't vouch for that.
> 
> Wearing the jingly coin belts just adds to the fun
> 
> Oh, and it's good for preparation for childbirth, too, apparently.  A friend of mine even bellydanced through her labour, right up until she got into the birthing pool to give birth.


  	Belly dancing sounds like so much fun! I would royally suck at it though, and unfortunately I don't have the time or money to take something else on!  Maybe I'll look into it in the future, though!  That's so good that you've found something you love and you're keeping healthy and fit at the same time


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 11, 2011)

Lou~Don't you dare ever hate yourself!  Every time to lose a pound be happy. That is one less pound you are carrying around.  Do it slowly and you are losing carefully, steadily and it will more likely stay off. But you are so kind hearted and sweet, so pretty with such an amazing personality in the short time I have known you, and you look fabulous!  Be thankful you are not one of the anorexic Hollywood actresses or models who are or will be dying young because of organ failure.  It is heartbreaking to see that women with curves is considered unnatural when that is exactly how we should be!  Belly dancing originally started a dance performed at weddings for women, by women. No men allowed!  It was to help them know how to use their various stomach muscles to ease birth pains.  It did not become a glamorous exhibition dance until rather recently, in the scheme of history.  I have done some belly dancing because it was part of my training as a gymnast and ballerina back in the day, only I had no curves and it looked rigid!. I still do some.  A lot of it is very easy and there are some great DVD's out there to learn by and fun to listen to the music or get your own and dance to it (Irfan, Nyaz, Loreena McKennit, Blackmore's Night, Egyptian music) and when I do it regularly I do see a difference in my stomach. It does help define your core.  The best thing is it is a dance that anyone of any shape and basically any age can do, as that is its history.

  	Boobs are another thing. They are fat, but they are also genes, and you can't do anything about the latter. Mine is a lot of fat.  As I lose weight they will shrink up. I was excited when I finally had boobs, but now I miss the day when I could go braless. I detest bras and the way they dig into my stomach.  I still have to go bra shopping and I just don't want to.  It is too cold to strip in a store dressing room and try on a million bras only to find out none fit well for one reason or another! 

  	So...who wants to fill me in with what has been happening in Smallville?  Last time we watched faithfully Lex had completely left, Mr. Kent died, Mrs. Kent went to work in a city as mayor or some such thing, and Lana was not on much. I see Lois is back..is she finally a regular on cast again?  And who is Chloe with?  Is Jimmy still on?  It comes on in a few hours. No pressure.  lol


----------



## JennsJewelz (Feb 11, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Lou~Don't you dare ever hate yourself!  Every time to lose a pound be happy. That is one less pound you are carrying around.  Do it slowly and you are losing carefully, steadily and it will more likely stay off. But you are so kind hearted and sweet, so pretty with such an amazing personality in the short time I have known you, and you look fabulous!  Be thankful you are not one of the anorexic Hollywood actresses or models who are or will be dying young because of organ failure.  It is heartbreaking to see that women with curves is considered unnatural when that is exactly how we should be!  Belly dancing originally started a dance performed at weddings for women, by women. No men allowed!  It was to help them know how to use their various stomach muscles to ease birth pains.  It did not become a glamorous exhibition dance until rather recently, in the scheme of history.  I have done some belly dancing because it was part of my training as a gymnast and ballerina back in the day, only I had no curves and it looked rigid!. I still do some.  A lot of it is very easy and there are some great DVD's out there to learn by and fun to listen to the music or get your own and dance to it (Irfan, Nyaz, Loreena McKennit, Blackmore's Night, Egyptian music) and when I do it regularly I do see a difference in my stomach. It does help define your core.  The best thing is it is a dance that anyone of any shape and basically any age can do, as that is its history.
> 
> Boobs are another thing. They are fat, but they are also genes, and you can't do anything about the latter. Mine is a lot of fat.  As I lose weight they will shrink up. I was excited when I finally had boobs, but now I miss the day when I could go braless. I detest bras and the way they dig into my stomach.  I still have to go bra shopping and I just don't want to.  It is too cold to strip in a store dressing room and try on a million bras only to find out none fit well for one reason or another!
> 
> So...who wants to fill me in with what has been happening in Smallville?  Last time we watched faithfully Lex had completely left, Mr. Kent died, Mrs. Kent went to work in a city as mayor or some such thing, and Lana was not on much. I see Lois is back..is she finally a regular on cast again?  And who is Chloe with?  Is Jimmy still on?  It comes on in a few hours. No pressure.  lol


	I totally agree, I missed that part earlier - NO HATING YOURSELF LOU!! You are gorgeous and such a sweetheart, and you have a man who loves you just the way you are  We all love you here!!! And I agree, Debi - I have seen anorexia do some terrible things to poor young girls, and have lost friends to the disease.

  	Genetics dictates that I will have a large chest no matter what I do lol - I must embrace it! But I agree, it makes finding bras an enormous pain in the behind. I find I have to go get fitted for bras now that I've discovered the wires don't pop out and hurt you!!! Too bad that's also ridiculously expensive.

  	Sorry Debi, I don't watch Smallville so I can't help you there! Enjoy your show, though  I think Jerome and I will go out for Karaoke tonight with some friends  If I decide to get dolled up, I'll be sure to take a pic


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 11, 2011)

Lou, I absolutely agree with the others NO HATING YOURSELF. I know what you mean though. I get so frustrated that the weight just doesn't come off as easily as it used to. I am a very self conscious person so I would have a hard time belly dancing in front of others. Even when I was in great shape I hated my picture taken.

  	ElvenEyes, sorry to hear you’re dealing with such pain. I’m 48 and have been on an estrogen patch for about five years and it helps so much. I had a hysterectomy when I was not quite 27, I was already done having kids. They were able to leave one ovary so I no longer had my monthly (or as my daughter calls it her grumpy goblin) but the ovary provided the hormones I needed. In my early 40’s the hot flashes and night sweats came in full force. I tried a few things but the patch has worked best. My doctor wants me to stay on it until I’m at least 50 to help protect my bones.

  	And your kitties sound so cute. How sweet that she slept by right by your face that night. She was letting you know that she would be ok. 
  	Thank you guys so much for being so supportive. If I ever figure out how to post pictures on here I will post my fur babies. I’m not very good with the camera either.


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh Lou, I meant to ask are you talking about the Jillian Michaels 30 Day Shred DVD? I was wondering how hard that was. I love her, she is my fitness idol. I love her Master Your Metabolism book. I bought it when it first came out. I still go back and will re-read sections.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 12, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Oh Lou, I meant to ask are you talking about the Jillian Michaels 30 Day Shred DVD? I was wondering how hard that was. I love her, she is my fitness idol. I love her Master Your Metabolism book. I bought it when it first came out. I still go back and will re-read sections.


  	yup that is the one! when i first started out last month i swear i thought i was going to drop dead half way through the first session! it is very hard however within a week i could do the first level much easier. it says that you should spend 10 days on each level. but i was on level one for about 20 days. then level 2 for about 15 and now i do both in one night because i really cant manage level 3!!

  	i hope everybody has a great weekend! me and nick have got the girl with the dragon tatoo to watch tonight. i know nothing about it so hope it is good! anybody hyere seen it?


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 12, 2011)

rockin said:


> The bellydancing is so much fun!  It's suitable for ages and all sizes, and you don't have to bare your midriff, in fact most of us don't.  Nobody worries about what size anyone is, and we all have a great time.  Exercise to music is so much better than without, and bellydance is good for bad backs, for increased flexibility, digestion and also weight loss.  Funnily enough, they also say it's good for 'monthly' pains, too, although I've never really suffered with those so can't vouch for that.
> 
> Wearing the jingly coin belts just adds to the fun
> 
> Oh, and it's good for preparation for childbirth, too, apparently.  A friend of mine even bellydanced through her labour, right up until she got into the birthing pool to give birth.


  	The jingly coin belts always enchant me with the sounds and the movement. It is a beautiful and sexy dance IMO. Maybe one day I can think about learning it. lol currently I'm just not a dance person and feel a bit shy. I have read somewhere that rotating the hips and belly will help ease the monthly pains, so I guess that is why bellydancing helps.

  	I have rather bad monthly pains in this couple of years. I get back pain, stomach pain, headache and my body will be aching a few days before it arrives. I also feel nausea and retch on heavy days. Reading what you ladies shared here make me feel more normal and relief to know it happens to some of us. 

  	Hope everyone is having a good time this Valentine's weekend!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 12, 2011)

Hubby and I did end up watching Smallville and got a pretty clear idea of where the story is at.  I take it Lana is gone, but we noticed this is the final season and Clark has been to the future and sees the superhero he is going to be. Right now he is called "The Blur".  rofl.  But he is about to start wearing dorky hair and his dark rimmed glasses so it won't be long before he dons a costume and flies around the world as superman.  After all these years we can't wait! 

  	Like you, Lou, I have clothing that I want to fit into, but cannot, and have held on to it for several years.  I finally decided, last week, to rummage through it all and whatever is more than 2 sizes smaller than I am right now, got put in a bag to send to charity.  That kind of pressure is more depressing than goal-worthy and now someone else who cannot afford it will be well dressed...maybe for a job interview or something. I like to think it will bring them a smile and good luck!  Now I have tons of space to look forward to buying clothes that fit me now and in the future as I drop the pounds.  Plus I have so much more room in my closet and drawers now! 

  	Hoping for another fruitful day of organizing and figuring out where to put things!  I am torn between putting my brushes in a cute mug or the Sephora style container with the beads. Each has its pros and cons. What do you all do?


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 12, 2011)

I keep my brushes in a closed box to keep dust out as it is dusty in my humid climate. I love the Sephora style of keeping brushes. Do you know where we can buy the beads?

  	Congrats on clearing your closet! It is very liberating! I did a little reorganising of my makeup but I really need to do it on a larger scale, with my cupboards and wardrobe too. Here's hoping I can do in sometime next week.

  	I watched a little bit of Smallville in the past and I like Lana a lot!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Feb 12, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Like you, Lou, I have clothing that I want to fit into, but cannot, and have held on to it for several years.  I finally decided, last week, to rummage through it all and whatever is more than 2 sizes smaller than I am right now, got put in a bag to send to charity.  That kind of pressure is more depressing than goal-worthy and now someone else who cannot afford it will be well dressed...maybe for a job interview or something. I like to think it will bring them a smile and good luck!  Now I have tons of space to look forward to buying clothes that fit me now and in the future as I drop the pounds.  Plus I have so much more room in my closet and drawers now!
> 
> Hoping for another fruitful day of organizing and figuring out where to put things!  I am torn between putting my brushes in a cute mug or the Sephora style container with the beads. Each has its pros and cons. What do you all do?


	I've given away quite a bit over the past year - first stuff was too small, and now it's starting to get too big!  I have my brushes in theTartan Tale lipgloss and pigment vial tins... I'm hoping to get the little beads so that they're "Sephora Style" while still being loyal to my lovely MAC lol


----------



## JennsJewelz (Feb 12, 2011)

I did get to experiment a little bit with my makeup last night! I thought I'd show you ladies 


  	Face:
  	MAC Prep & Prime
  	MAC Studio Fix Foundation in NW20 (2 pumps) mixed with...
  	MAC Strobe Liquid (3 pumps)
  	Benefit Erase Paste
  	Benefit Boing
  	MAC MSFN in Light

  	Eyes:
  	TFSI
  	MAC Mega Metal Shadow in Centre Stage (base and brows)
  	MAC Mega Metal Shadow in Mating Call (outer 2/3)
  	MAC Mega Metal Shadow in Top of the Posh (inner 1/3)
  	MAC Mega Metal Shadow in Noir Plum (deepen crease, outer 1/2 of lower lashline)
  	MAC Mega Metal Shadow in Prance (browbone & tearduct highlight, inner 1/2 of lower lashline)
  	GOSH 01 Purple Extreme Art Eyeliner
  	UD 24/7 Liner in Zero (for tightlining)
  	Dior Diorshow Blackout Waterproof Mascara

  	Cheeks:
  	MAC Blush in Mighty Aphrodite (mixed)
  	MAC MSF in By Candlelight (highlight)

  	Lips:
  	MAC Lipstick in Marquise D'
  	Chanel Glossimer in Coral Reef

















  	I wish the colours turned out better! My camera really washes everything out, and you can't see the individual colours so well anymore!   Centre Stage was a really neat colour to use as a base for these purples, though - it really smoked everything out and muted the colours a bit 

  	Hope everyone has fun with V-Day makeup looks this weekend!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 12, 2011)

Jen~I love your look!  Now I really want to take my Peacocky collection out and play! Those shades look perfect on you. Very soft (yes, my camera washed out colours, too) and romantic. A pretty, soft but sultry look for Valentine's Day!  I love it!

  	My weekend is presently so unromantic!  I have cramps, hubby is doing errands and working on taxes. lol Welcome to being married for almost 19 years.  Maybe we will get some yummy Chinese food tomorrow night or the next.  Usually we do that, give a present to each other, watch a fun movie.  We keep it rather low key and instead live a romantic life year round.  Have you ever had a candlelight dinner with cold milk in crystal goblets with chamber music playing in the background? That is our typical Sunday meal at home!  On the wedding china, of course! 

  	Miss QQ~You can usually find those soft little beads at craft stores, like Michaels. They come in bags and are arrangement fillers...usually used in clear vases for arranging silk flowers so that they stay up and not flop over.  Some also place candles on them, though they are just acrylic/plastic. 

  	Happy Valentine's Day to everyone this weekend and on Monday!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 12, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Jen~I love your look!  Now I really want to take my Peacocky collection out and play! Those shades look perfect on you. Very soft (yes, my camera washed out colours, too) and romantic. A pretty, soft but sultry look for Valentine's Day!  I love it!
> 
> My weekend is presently so unromantic!  I have cramps, hubby is doing errands and working on taxes. lol Welcome to being married for almost 19 years.  Maybe we will get some yummy Chinese food tomorrow night or the next.  Usually we do that, give a present to each other, watch a fun movie.  We keep it rather low key and instead live a romantic life year round.  Have you ever had a candlelight dinner with cold milk in crystal goblets with chamber music playing in the background? That is our typical Sunday meal at home!  On the wedding china, of course!
> 
> ...


	well weirdly i have drunk cold milk out of one of our posh wine glasses before! lol! so not far off! hee hee!

  	you know me and nick are not that into valentines day! some years he will buy me something for the day itself - like a mac brush or something. but this year i doubt i will get anything because be bought me a large yankee candle this past week which is amazing. we dont go out to a resturant because i get annoyed at the over the top couples! and the jacked up prices! so to us it is another day! i also bought nick a new game this past week - i always buy him litle treats or give him cudles and affection


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 12, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> you know me and nick are not that into valentines day! some years he will buy me something for the day itself - like a mac brush or something. but this year i doubt i will get anything because be bought me a large yankee candle this past week which is amazing. we dont go out to a resturant because i get annoyed at the over the top couples! and the jacked up prices! so to us it is another day! i also bought nick a new game this past week - i always buy him litle treats or give him cudles and affection


  	I think that is sometimes the best Valentine's Day of all.  Just quiet affection between a couple and making it special in our own way. And wearing fun makeup in reds or pinks!  I did something stupid to my back last night. I was reading in bed until 1am, then sneezed (allergies) and pulled a muscle. I am hurting wicked in some positions!  So just rewatching Season 1 of The Tudors and hubby brought home more makeup storage containers.  Now all I need is a drawer.  Hehehehe...


----------



## JennsJewelz (Feb 12, 2011)

I agree 

  	Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear about your back! I hope you feel better soon! I still haven't watched The Tudors, but I love Jonathan Rheys-Meyers, so I know I'll have to one of these days  Yay for more storage! I'm still working on mine - I wish I had a small vanity but there's just no room for it right now. One day!!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 12, 2011)

Jen~Thank you!  I hope my back gets better soon, too! I am trying to keep moving around because it seems to be worse when it stiffens up. Grr!  I am still working on my storage and it is frustrating and fun, both at the same time!  I would love a vanity, but I would have to sell my 1000+ tarot decks and oracles and the bureau and lingerie chest to make room for one!  Even then it would be hard to figure out.. Everything in the house is rather set up and settled, so it is going to take a lot of creativity on my part!  And I need room to grow, because I keep finding new things I want to try out someday and other stuff won't be expired yet, so this is going to take some thought and a bit of torment!  lol  I'm spending a lot of time moving things around, trying things out, putting stuff back, moving around little storage baskets in the drawers, seeing what can be layered! 

  	You would love The Tudors.  They did such a good job on it, gorgeous costumes, excellent acting.  And you get to see Henry in the buff.  What more can you ask for?


----------



## JennsJewelz (Feb 12, 2011)

^^ Urgh, I totally understand the storage issue! My collection isn't even that big and I have most of it stashed between 6 or 7 different makeup bags, because I can't fit it all in my cabinets!!  I'm hoping to pare down my collection to the essentials when we go abroad, and hopefully get a place where I can fit a vanity there 

  	I know, I've heard such good things... and Jonathan is beyond gorgeous! I developed my first crush on him in Bend it Like Beckham, and then fell all over again when I saw August Rush  Good thing no one could be better for me than my Jerome!!! lol


----------



## User38 (Feb 12, 2011)

I have a 9x 11 dressing room with shelving/drawers/hooks, etc.. which my hubby put in --this is my personal space, and also where I test things out on myself.. but  it's starting to look like my office chock a block full of mu


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 12, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> I have a 9x 11 dressing room with shelving/drawers/hooks, etc.. which my hubby put in --this is my personal space, and also where I test things out on myself.. but  it's starting to look like my office chock a block full of mu



 	Sounds like heaven to me!  lol  Pictures, by any chance, so I can dream myself into creative storage resolutions?


----------



## User38 (Feb 12, 2011)

Elven.. it looks like a tornado hit.. lol.. I need to bring a team over to tag and label everything !


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 12, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> Elven.. it looks like a tornado hit.. lol.. I need to bring a team over to tag and label everything !



 	lol  That is it! We need to plan field trips. Going over each others homes, organizing and playing with makeup and then hitting the malls and going broke together!  Yeehaw!


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 12, 2011)

Quote:
  	 		Originally Posted by *ElvenEyes* 


		 			lol  That is it! We need to plan field trips. Going over each others homes, organizing and playing with makeup and then hitting the malls and going broke together!  Yeehaw!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  	Yeh I need someone to organize my house. I am so ADD I start on one thing and then go to something else and so on. I never get anything finished. Seriously, just the other day I was doing the usual house stuff and was unloading the dishwasher and then I remembered I had not started the dryer so went to do that, saw I had left the light on in the study, went to cut that off and a book caught my eye in one of the bookcases so started looking at that and then straightening up the books, then my cell rang and couldn't find it, finally found it in the kitchen and there was the dishwasher door was still open. And I was like oh yeh that's what I was doing. This is pretty much how each day goes and I guess my whole life works. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	My "logical" engineer husband just doesn’t understand why I can’t keep things neat and organized. You’d think after almost 24 yrs of marriage he would know this is the same me he married. So even if I did hire one of those people to come in and help it wouldn’t stay that way. My daughter and I are both this way. And the thing is I know where my stuff is. I hate it if hubby decides he’s going to “clean” something because his idea of cleaning is putting stuff in printer paper boxes and not label them and then eventually they make their way to the garage (in which my daughter says looks like the game Tetris) and when I try to find something of course it’s gone. When my niece had her first baby I bought a really cute Winnie the Pooh photo/journal. Then about two years later I went to the garage where my hubby was doing something to ask him a question and was looking around and there was a box, no lid and there was that damn baby book. I was so ticked off. If he would at least write on the box the contents I could live with it.


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 12, 2011)

Jenn, your makeup looks so pretty. I've been playing around a bit with my Peacocky shadows. Yesterday I wore TFSI, Dalliance, Ego, and Paparazz-she together. I also had in there a MUFE darker green. I'm really glad I ended up getting Paparazz-she even though I planned to skip because I have Firespot. But they are different enough and both special.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Feb 12, 2011)

Jerome and I went out to a party tonight, and I did end up playing with some more makeup - I thought you'd enjoy 

  	Eyes:
  	TFSI
  	Prance (all over wash)
  	Top of the Posh (lid)
  	Dandizette (outer corner and crease)
  	Lancome Artliner
  	Lise Water Eye Glitter in Opale
  	Dior Diorshow Blackout Waterproof Mascara

  	Cheeks:
  	Oh So Fair BP
  	By Candlelight MSF

  	Lips:
  	Woo Me
  	Enchantee

















  	Sort of hard to capture colours again, but in this last picture you can sort of see how pretty the multi-coloured glitter was!  Fun sparkly party look without being too much 

  	On another note, I'm trying to figure out what the heck to do with my hair. I need a haircut, but I have no idea what cuts/colours would be flattering on me! Any suggestions?

  	Hope you're all sleeping soundly!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 13, 2011)

JennsJewelz said:


> Jerome and I went out to a party tonight, and I did end up playing with some more makeup - I thought you'd enjoy
> 
> Eyes:
> TFSI
> ...


  	i love your make up! you look so pretty! and the liner is fantastic!  and with byour hair i would go for a side swept fringe (or bangs as you guys say!) and then some layers starting from just below your jaw line. then perhaps some really fine highlights in a reddy toned brown and perhaps a caramel blonde colour. i hope that makes sence!


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 13, 2011)

Jen - I love both of your fotds. The first one is soft and sophisticated while the second with the glittery blue liner is so pretty and fun! I love your earrings too!

  	Debi - Thanks, I'm going to hunt down the beads at some craft stores. Hope your back gets better soon!

  	Lou - which yankee candle did Nick buy for you? I bought my first yankee candle on Thursday, Lavender vanilla in 104g, which is small I think. I saw those huge jars but I'll not buy them yet as I want to try on the smaller ones first before deciding which scents I like. I wanted the Cupcake scent very much but it was sold out. All the nice food scents like cookies and all are sold out.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 13, 2011)

Jen~Such a pretty picture! The makeup looks beautiful and I love the glitter! I actually love the colour of your hair.  But I can see you with layers flattering around your face, starting at chin length. 

  	Lou~I would not mind changing around our family room, but we have tons of large windows that makes it almost impossible to get creative.  So I change it with seasonal things. Lots of fall and Halloween fun in the autumn, a small lit Christmas tree and Old World Santas for the holidays, right now a silk flower arrangement with fairy figurines all around it and eventually an Easter tree!  Always changing the look with toss pillows and throws, too! 

  	Thank you all for good wishes on my back. It is a little better today so I can move around and will just be careful not to re-pull the muscle. 

  	We used to burn Yankee Candles about twice a week for a few hours when we watched a movie. I loved the food and cranberry chutney one. Then when we went to paint our entire downstairs we almost died.  They give off soot and create "ghosting".  Our walls are off white and we pulled away the sofa only to see its outline against the wall!  We found soot buildup by heating vents, lights, behind some paintings on the wall.  Our neighbour burned them too and had the same problem. There is all sorts of info on the web about it, so be very careful. Now I only burn Beanpod Candles, which are 100% soy and do not soot.  My favourite scents are Sugar Cookie, Oatmeal Cookie, Cinnamon Bayberry, Angel Amaretto, Cinnamon Bun, Pumpkin Pie and Cranberry Cloves. And some special one that came out during the holidays that smells like sugarplums!  Hubby and I love picking them out together and seem to have the same taste in candles!  I always get 1 or 2 new ones for Christmas gifts!  They smell so good I just want to eat them!


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 13, 2011)

I took at quick look at Beanpod's website and it is very nice! The Soy Beads are for burning as well? Will they melt and merge together? I love all the Bistro collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the calming blends sound very pleasant too.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't think they are available here though!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Feb 13, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Jen~Such a pretty picture! The makeup looks beautiful and I love the glitter! I actually love the colour of your hair.  But I can see you with layers flattering around your face, starting at chin length.
> 
> Thank you all for good wishes on my back. It is a little better today so I can move around and will just be careful not to re-pull the muscle.
> 
> We used to burn Yankee Candles about twice a week for a few hours when we watched a movie. I loved the food and cranberry chutney one. Then when we went to paint our entire downstairs we almost died.  They give off soot and create "ghosting".  Our walls are off white and we pulled away the sofa only to see its outline against the wall!  We found soot buildup by heating vents, lights, behind some paintings on the wall.  Our neighbour burned them too and had the same problem. There is all sorts of info on the web about it, so be very careful. Now I only burn Beanpod Candles, which are 100% soy and do not soot.  My favourite scents are Sugar Cookie, Oatmeal Cookie, Cinnamon Bayberry, Angel Amaretto, Cinnamon Bun, Pumpkin Pie and Cranberry Cloves. And some special one that came out during the holidays that smells like sugarplums!  Hubby and I love picking them out together and seem to have the same taste in candles!  I always get 1 or 2 new ones for Christmas gifts!  They smell so good I just want to eat them!


	Thanks so much, Debi  I really like my natural colour too, but I'm hoping to cover up my botched highlights from before and then have it grow out naturally  I'm liking the layered suggestions - I'm going to have to find pictures I like to bring to the hairdresser, I think!  Glad to hear you're feeling a bit better today 

  	The candles sound delicious - I don't often burn candles, but both Jerome and I like them, so one day we'll probably invest in some of these soy candles!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 13, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Thanks so much, Debi  I really like my natural colour too, but I'm hoping to cover up my botched highlights from before and then have it grow out naturally  I'm liking the layered suggestions - I'm going to have to find pictures I like to bring to the hairdresser, I think!  Glad to hear you're feeling a bit better today
> The candles sound delicious - I don't often burn candles, but both Jerome and I like them, so one day we'll probably invest in some of these soy candles!


  	oh dear! i hate it when you go to a bad hair stylist. once i went to what is meant to be a very high end salon on the city.i got charged £110 for highlights that looked grey and a rather shoddy cut! not good at all! now i pay £70 for my highlights and cut and it is done exactly how i love it and i save money!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 13, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> I took at quick look at Beanpod's website and it is very nice! The Soy Beads are for burning as well? Will they melt and merge together? I love all the Bistro collection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I've never done it, but lots of people do. You take the beans or you can mix various beans to make your own unique candle smell.  It is a pretty awesome idea, actually, and we will have to try it someday. So far we have been so pleased with the scents that come out and how clean burning they are.  The glass doesn't get sooty and you don't ever see black smoke occasionally rising from it.  A lot of candle companies now sell partially soy candles but it has to be 100% for it not to soot at all.  We have been using these for 6 years now and not a single sign of soot! 

  	I have discovered I love MAC's Cubic blush and finally am wearing some NARS Albatross and loving it. Does anyone have Nico?  I am curious!  

  	Best of all...I just sold 150.00 worth of used books, so y'all know where that is going to go to, right?  Hehehe....


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 13, 2011)

wow! congrats on getting so much money for your used books! that is great! i have just bagged a bargain - i got the benefit glitter mascara/gloss on the prowl for £7 from ebay. and it's brand new and in box. for some reason benefit does not hold it's price very well here in the uk - it is over priced and i think people relalise that - works for me!

  	oh and i have just found a company who sell the beanpod candles in the uk! they are a little expencive but i shall buy cinnamon buns! its out of stock at the moment in the size i want but i shall keep on checking!  yay!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 13, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> wow! congrats on getting so much money for your used books! that is great! i have just bagged a bargain - i got the benefit glitter mascara/gloss on the prowl for £7 from ebay. and it's brand new and in box. for some reason benefit does not hold it's price very well here in the uk - it is over priced and i think people relalise that - works for me!
> 
> oh and i have just found a company who sell the beanpod candles in the uk! they are a little expencive but i shall buy cinnamon buns! its out of stock at the moment in the size i want but i shall keep on checking!  yay!


  	Cool! I am so glad you were able to find someone who sells Beanpod Candles! I love them. They burn nicely, except for some of the darker candles, like hazelnut, which is too bad as it smell fabulous.  Oatmeal cookie is also very yummy!  Cinnamon Buns is delicious, too.  They are a little pricey, but they last longer and that clean burn is so worth it.  Nice job nabbing glitter mascara!  I would love for Maybelline or someone to come out with one.  I'll have to keep on the prowl for that.  I am nervous about putting anything Benefit near my eyes now that it seems that cream shadow bothered me.  Haven't tossed it yet, so when allergy season is over I can try again. 

  	I keep filling my Sephora cart. Is that a bad thing?  Hehehehehe....


----------



## nunu (Feb 13, 2011)

Hello ladies, sorry i have been MIA. I miss you all!
  	Susanne i am loving your new avatar!
  	kisses


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 13, 2011)

nunu said:


> Hello ladies, sorry i have been MIA. I miss you all!
> Susanne i am loving your new avatar!
> kisses


  	we have missed you too sweetie!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 13, 2011)

Well, that is a problem. lol I have some Lancome lippies I love, NARS Nico, which I have to try, some NARS glosses because I love them, and now looking at their single e/s.  Have you ever tried them?  Looks very tempting....


----------



## JennsJewelz (Feb 13, 2011)

Lou, I hate paying so much money for something that you can't change without paying more money, and then hating it! I am doing lots of research this time around 

  	Debi, I also love Cubic - it one of my favourite colours for contouring, actually!  Yay for getting rid of books! I need to sell some of mine as well, and to sell some of my makeup because I have no more room and I want them to be used by someone who will love them! 

  	Jerome surprised me today by walking me to Casa Loma for an afternoon of exploring  We can't really celebrate Valentine's tomorrow because he has to work late, and  we're having an anniversary dinner on Friday, anyways  I did a pretty Valentine's Day look for our day out with a soft neutral eye and muted red lip:

  	Eyes:
  	TFSI
  	MAC Naked Pigment
  	MAC Jigs n Jives Pigment
  	MAC Lord It Up Pearlglide Liner
  	Dior Diorshow Blackout Waterproof Mascara

  	Cheeks:
  	Nars Orgasm
  	MAC By Candlelight MSF

  	Lips:
  	MAC Cremestick Liner in Pink Treat
  	MAC Lipstick in Mellow Mood
  	MAC l/g in Electrolush
  	MAC l/g in Avarice
  	(This mix turned into a really pretty, soft, juicy red-coral colour! )

















  	I'd really love to see all your Valentine's Day (or Anti-Valentine's Day!) looks!  Hope you've all enjoyed your weekends


----------



## Nzsallyb (Feb 13, 2011)

hey darlings! how are you all? i havent been able to reply when im at home, very bizzare! how is everyone? today is valentines day, today i miss blair alot, it is very hard being so far away from everyone i love. am having no luck getting a job closer to him, finding it a bit miserable at the moment.

  	but on a positive note, i may be buying my 1st louis vuitton on friday! just depends on what pay i get this week


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 13, 2011)

Debi, the NARS shadows are really nice. If you find colors you like the duos are a better deal. I just got Nouveau Monde Duo from their 2011 spring collection. I just saw on Sephora you can get it in a set that comes out at a great deal, of course that is if you'll use the other products. They have a few sets right now. I'll put a link and the sets are at the right.

http://www.sephora.com/browse/brand_hierarchy.jhtml;jsessionid=VPUMWUZ20MB4YCV0KRRQIGQ?brandId=NARS


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 14, 2011)

Nzsallyb said:


> hey darlings! how are you all? i havent been able to reply when im at home, very bizzare! how is everyone? today is valentines day, today i miss blair alot, it is very hard being so far away from everyone i love. am having no luck getting a job closer to him, finding it a bit miserable at the moment.
> 
> but on a positive note, i may be buying my 1st louis vuitton on friday! just depends on what pay i get this week


	hey sally!!! if you go to this page -
  	http://www.specktra.net/forum/thread/171075/new-specktra-platform-feedback-and-bug-reporting

  	you will be able to fill out the form Janice has put in the first post. that way they can get started on fixing whatever issues you are having   and i'm sorry you are missing your man today, but Louis Vuitton will certainly put a smile on your face! we need pictures if you buy anything this week!!

	i hope everybody has a great day today! i went to the local shop this morning for some oats and there were so many guys there waiting in line with roses and stuff! so funny!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 14, 2011)

Shadowaddict~Funny that you should point out the NARS e/s because every review I have read on them has been a rave....so I ordered 4 singles last night!  lol  And a few glosses, because their lipgloss rocks and one can never have too many lippies!  I also bought NARS Nico, as I love Albatross so much and want to see what this colour will do!  And some Lancome l/s...just a few, as they are long lasting and so incredibly smooth! 

  	Lou~I do have to try Makeup Forever. Any suggestions on where to start?  As for Lancome, I buy just a few things from them.  They are not a favourite brand like MAC or NARS, but I find there are certain items from certain lines that I just have to own!  Just like mascaras from Covergirl or Maybelline and l/s from Revlon. While my collection is definitely MAC heavy, it is kind of fun trying out different things!  Ages ago Lancome put out a gorgeous blush called Ballet Pink which was perfect on me. Not too bright, but rather had a gentle peachy pin or brownish pink tone to it and very pretty.  Long since dropped, but it was my first Lancome goody! 

  	Roses and mixed flowers with carnations, berries, snapdragon, iris, freesia and other beauties from hubby!  But such a drab day outside-cold and very cloudy.  I am ready for spring and we have a long wait for this stuff to melt.  It isn't going anywhere!

  	Jen~What a beautiful look! I love that lipstick on you. A perfect colour! I am curious as to what your favourite blushes are from MAC.  So far I have Well-Dressed, Dame, Pink Swoon, Pinch of Pink, Tenderling, Cubic and a few mineralized ones plus darker ones (Loverling and I forget the other names...) that I have yet to play with. They look dark and scary!  I wish there were more lighter pinks and peaches, but gosh I love Tenderling and Cubic. I love them all!!


----------



## kittykit (Feb 14, 2011)

Hello ladies! I'm back...!! I'm having a jet lag and am still catching up with my work emails 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BUT... I'm here! *lol* 



Nzsallyb said:


> hey darlings! how are you all? i havent been able to reply when im at home, very bizzare! how is everyone? today is valentines day, today i miss blair alot, it is very hard being so far away from everyone i love. am having no luck getting a job closer to him, finding it a bit miserable at the moment.
> 
> but on a positive note, i may be buying my 1st louis vuitton on friday! just depends on what pay i get this week


	I hope you will be able to find a job closer to him soon! *hugs* Which LV do you plan to get?


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 14, 2011)

^^ Hi! Welcome back! Hope your work mailbox still too flooded with mails!

  	Jen - thanks for sharing the valentine's look. It is very soft and pretty! I didn't wear a single bit of makeup as I am home all day. lol. I wanted to put on some red or pink l/s just for fun but I have a huge ulcer on my lower lip and it is hurting like mad, even when I'm not eating/drinking. So I resisted putting on any lipstick/gloss.

  	Sally - hugs! Sorry that you are missing your man. Hang in there and I hope you find something you like and nearer soon. I second Lou, we need pics if you are buying LV! 

  	Debi - I have MUFE moulin rouge l/s and I love it. It is a rich red, and it is not drying. I may have to buy more of the rouge artist intense l/s. If you like gel/cream blushes you should try the HD blush. I have #14 and it is beautiful on. Looks like a glow from within. I'm not good at applying gel/cream blushes so that is the only thing stopping me from buying more of the other colours. If you like purple you need the famous #92 e/s single. And of course their Aqua Eyes liner are fantastic! They stay put and are easy to remove too!

  	Lou - great that you find where to buy Beanpod candles. No luck here though. I have a Nars e/s duo, Elsa and I really like it. I think Nars understands colours very well, the colours are amazing, and they are not just the typical pink/blue. I always think of trying Lancome but ended up passing every time. I want to try the L'Absolu l/s some day.

  	Hi Nora! How are you? Good to see you here!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 14, 2011)

I am so proud of myself. I am crampy and very tired, but I have had a major Bimbo moment and nothing can match that!  I kept hearing everyone taking about MUFE. MUFE this and MUFE that.  I went to Sephora. I knew they didn't sell MAC, but there is always NARS and other brands.  I kept looking and looking for MUFE.  Or M.U.F.E.  Nothing.  I went to Sephora online and looked up MUFE.  Nothing. Where or where was everyone getting MUFE?

  	Duh.  Make Up For Ever.  Even my husband pointed the line out (he thought the name cute last time we were in Sephora) and I said "I don't know anything about that brand. I am looking for MUFE. Concentrate, please, or we will never get out of here!"

  	<~~~Queen of Bimbo moments! 

  	Not sure if I dare tell you all about my major MAC Bimbo moment about 3 weeks ago....


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 14, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> I am so proud of myself. I am crampy and very tired, but I have had a major Bimbo moment and nothing can match that!  I kept hearing everyone taking about MUFE. MUFE this and MUFE that.  I went to Sephora. I knew they didn't sell MAC, but there is always NARS and other brands.  I kept looking and looking for MUFE.  Or M.U.F.E.  Nothing.  I went to Sephora online and looked up MUFE.  Nothing. Where or where was everyone getting MUFE?
> 
> Duh.  Make Up For Ever.  Even my husband pointed the line out (he thought the name cute last time we were in Sephora) and I said "I don't know anything about that brand. I am looking for MUFE. Concentrate, please, or we will never get out of here!"
> 
> ...


  	lol! oh you are so funny!! and dont worry about it! its a cute story! i never know what stuff stand for! it took me years to work out fotd meant face of the day! lol! and it seems lik your husband has a very good eye to spot that they have nice looking products! when nick comes into a sephora with me (only when we are on holiday in florida!!) he just follows me around and holds things! sometimes he will say which colour he prefers but he just leaves me to it and goes into his own little world. in a cco he is fantastic though! he has my pigment list in hand to make sure i'm not buying doubles! i'm very good at remembering what i have but some names are very similar! gold stroke and gold mode, guilded green and golders green, vinatge gold and old gold.... you see why it is easy to get confused!

  	although me and nick dont do valentines day i came home from work to find he had cooked a lovely meal for us both and also lit lots of candles so we could have a romantic meal. it was very sweet of him


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 14, 2011)

Lou--That was so sweet of Nick to do that for you guys. Hubby and I were going to stay in but last minute decided to go to our fav thai place. We lucked out and didn't have to wait. He also surprised me with this chain I've been wanting to wear with a couple of different crosses he got for me for b-day & Christmas. I drop tons on makeup all the time but then put off buying the chain because it was $125, seems so silly when I think about it like that.

  	Debi--loved your bimbo moment. We all have them. I sure do all the time. I really like MUFE aqua liner pencils. They really stay put and like MissQQ said if you like purple e/s you *must* get #92. Currently I'm using their Mat Velvet + Matifying Foundation. I mix #15 & #20 to get a good match. Also my daughter when she does wear makeup loves their Duo Mat Powder foundation. I keep it on hand also for when I am in a super hurry I can slap it on and go. We both use #200, if you're are pale #199 has a lot of pink in it, we can't use it. I wish #200 were a bit lighter but it's not a bad match. It has good coverage and is way better, at least for us that MAC Studio Fix.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 14, 2011)

Lou~What a sweet husband you have!  And I am sure you both had a wonderful, romantic and mellow time!  With kitties to keep your feet and laps warm!  lol I have to look into MUFE next time I am in Sephora and see what I think about it. I always make lists from things you all recommend as well as from the various beauty or MU videos on YouTube.  How did we ever live without those?  All the wonderful tutorials on how to apply MU.  Back in my day (yes, old lady speaking now) we all poured over the Seventeen magazines (only thing around for our age) and wondered over the various pictures and triple e/s palettes, trying to figure out what went where. lol  No wonder eye makeup was so scary back in the 80's!  We didn't have a clue!

  	Miss QQ~The L'Absolu l/s are the ones I am getting. They are so yummy to the lips and beautiful colours. I just ordered 3 more!  To me they are the ultimate decadent lipstick!  I love the moisture, but that they are not sticky and have nice colours.  I plan to check out more of them at my next Sephora visit, as well.

  	ShadowAddict~Thank you for all the recommendations! Right now I use Estee Lauder Lucidity Foundation in Pale Ivory. I have never broken out with it, it is just medium coverage...I do sometimes wish for more, but I can layer it fine.  And it matches my skin perfectly. I have never had a foundation that matches so well, except for a Loreal one, the same line that dropped my favourite blush. Loreal Visuelle or something like that. It was a great line, too. 

  	Oh, I just found my old blush on Ebay. How gross is that. It must be about 18 years old!  Eeeww!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But now you can see what I wore on my wedding day. If you know of any dupes, let me know!  I hope this link works!  


  	http://compare.ebay.com/like/190500052862?ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&rvr_id=210427060448&crlp=1_263602_304662&UA=%3F*F%3F&GUID=c7c6882312b0a02681e41614ffef3f12&itemid=190500052862&ff4=263602_304662


----------



## Nzsallyb (Feb 14, 2011)

im keen on the speedy 30! to get the 25 it is $1020, but for the 30 its $1090, not much difference! hope this post work! i think it could still be my internet connection tho


----------



## Nzsallyb (Feb 14, 2011)

my post worked!! lol

  	lou, you will be pleased, im starting to build up my pigment collection, have scored a heap off the clearance bin, alot of them off cheryl. cant wait to recieve them!!

  	i think i have decided to dye my hair black with maybe red underneath, something not too high maintenace. this morning when i got to work, a card was waiting in my inbox - blair had made me a valentines day card, so sweet!!! cannot wait to see him in a few days, and check out nars too! kisses to you all!!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 15, 2011)

Nzsallyb said:


> my post worked!! lol
> 
> lou, you will be pleased, im starting to build up my pigment collection, have scored a heap off the clearance bin, alot of them off cheryl. cant wait to recieve them!!
> 
> i think i have decided to dye my hair black with maybe red underneath, something not too high maintenace. this morning when i got to work, a card was waiting in my inbox - blair had made me a valentines day card, so sweet!!! cannot wait to see him in a few days, and check out nars too! kisses to you all!!


  	yay for pigments!!! Cheryl is who started my obsession! i used to buy lots of samples from her! then i'd buy the piggie in full size after i knew how awesome it was! what colours have you got? and that is so sweet that your guy actually made you a card! how creative and romantic 

  	i am at work today because my assistant manager is off. i shall get a day off tomorrow instead. so today at work me and my boys must make everything look immaculate because i have my area manager coming for a visit on thursday and i think he will do an audit while he is here too. it's going to a hard day of work for me! he deliberatley looks in random places for dirt - like underneeth stands! if something is on the floor why move it to see what is underneeth it?! customers cant see and the stand itself if clean! it'd be like looking under your sofa and going crazy because there is dust under there!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 15, 2011)

Hello Bimbos!

  	I am ill with an influenza since Sunday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Being alone and ill in bed on Valentine's Day yesterday was awesome.

  	Hope you are all fine!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 15, 2011)

Susanne~So sorry to hear you are sick and hope you feel better soon. This is the season for catching things.  Keep thinking spring and it will soon be here!  Get well soon!

  	Lou~I hope your kitties will be okay.  It sounds like they either have a little bug and need some Amoxicillin or they got into something they should not have.  Cats are such curious creatures, so I know what you are going through.  It is easy for them to catching something from each other with all the licking and sharing of bowls, rubbing against things, etc. !  Wishing them the best. 

  	My mom goes in surgery again on Thursday. I am waiting for an update from my father as she has multiple fractures in her back and is in a lot of pain again.  This would now be 7 fractures in 2 years. She is literally crumbling.  It is heartbreaking. My mother had me when she was 40 and now is so old that she looks about 100 because she never cared for herself, didn't eat well, didn't exercise. It all pays off in the end, which is a pity because her mind is perfectly clear.  She seems more like someone's grandmother than my mother.  My way of balancing this crazyness out seems to be MU and Coach, a good book or movie.  If only it were spring and I could get outside in some fresh air. The winds are howling steadily at 45mph and it is a balmy 14F out.  Brrrrr!

  	But...my Violetta l/s arrived as did my mixing medium, so who knows what kind of trouble I can get into later!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 15, 2011)

Went for a "Gentle Geisha" look, inspired by a photo from Memoirs of a Geisha. I finally found good use of those bright pinks in my MAC palette. I had to use a shimmery yellow for the brow, but want a nice matte butter yellow. The flash washes it out.  Any suggestions? I prefer MAC of course!!  So, here I am! Pardon the wild hair. I just washed it and didn't blow dry it, so it is having a happy frizzy day!











  	And the photo that inspired it!  Ah, well. We can't all be that beautiful!


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 15, 2011)

Susanne I hope you feel better soon.  The flu is such a nasty little bastard.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Debi--so sorry to hear about your mom.  I hope everything goes well with her sugery and she gets well soon.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 15, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Susanne~So sorry to hear you are sick and hope you feel better soon. This is the season for catching things.  Keep thinking spring and it will soon be here!  Get well soon!
> 
> Lou~I hope your kitties will be okay.  It sounds like they either have a little bug and need some Amoxicillin or they got into something they should not have.  Cats are such curious creatures, so I know what you are going through.  It is easy for them to catching something from each other with all the licking and sharing of bowls, rubbing against things, etc. !  Wishing them the best.
> 
> ...


	Debi i am so sorry to hear about your mum. it is so hard when family members become so fragile and sick like that. i cant believe how many fractures she has had though! she must be a very strong lady to keep ploughing on through all the pain like that. i shall send lots of positive thoughts your way and hope that she will be ok. I guess 40 is reasonably 'old' to have a child these days. many of my friends have children already (some pregnant with the second one!) and we are all only mid twenties! crazy! and have fun playing with your make up. whatever takes your mind off things is good. and of course we are all here for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	i am pleased that your mixing medium has arrived! and that bought bought violetta! it is such a pretty colou! not for the shy though! hee hee! oh and a quick update on my furbabies for you - i got home work work and luckily there was no vomit anywhere (we locked them downstairs where there is hard wood flooring rather than upstairs where it is all carpet!) since i have been home i have given them a treat each and they have been fine with that. i am scared to give them too much food at the moment! but as long as they dont bring anything up in the next 12 hours i will be happy. otherwise i shall be going to the vet in the morning.


	and your look is lovely! the lips are so pretty and i love the soft pinky eyes. it looks so nice on you!

  	i hope everybody is having a good day. nick is working late tonight and wont be home until about 9pm. so at the moment i am in bed where it is warm, kitties next to me while posting on here! all i need is a hot chocolate but i dont want to get up! lol!! i had a very hard day at work today. i was cleaning lots, moving stock about and also some horrible man came in trying to steal things! we saw that he had bolt cutters in his pocket (to break the metal laptop locks) he didnt get anything because all of us where watching him like crazy. but it's horrid that somebody would want to steal my stock!!


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 15, 2011)

Debi--I meant to say that your look was really pretty.

  	Lou--I hope your kitties are on the mend. Perhaps it was just alittle bug. It's good they are resting beside you. They probably need to rest and feel better with you by their side. I should be cleaning bust as you can see I'm not. I keep coming up with excuses to put it off. The thing is it never goes away, just waits on you.

  	At least no one was hurt by the guy. Isn't it horrible that people do such things? 

  	On a totally different note I had such a pink bimbo moment as I was checking my email. I get emails from barbiecollector.com, that's where I had to order my MAC barbie when my store sold out within minutes.  Anyway I clicked on it and was looking around. I love this bag.

http://www.barbiecollector.com/node/25525


----------



## JennsJewelz (Feb 15, 2011)

Ahhhh being away for a few days means these messages pile up! Please excuse the ridiculously long post - I didn't want to miss anyone!!



shadowaddict said:


> On a totally different note I had such a pink bimbo moment as I was checking my email. I get emails from barbiecollector.com, that's where I had to order my MAC barbie when my store sold out within minutes.  Anyway I clicked on it and was looking around. I love this bag.
> 
> http://www.barbiecollector.com/node/25525


	Lol - too cute 


  	Yikes! That took forever. Hi again everyone, hope you're all having wonderful days! I'm doing some cleaning, training, then dinner and homework! What else is new *sighs*


----------



## banana1234 (Feb 15, 2011)

Susanne said:


> Hello Bimbos!
> 
> I am ill with an influenza since Sunday
> 
> ...



 	i hope you feel better soon susanne


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 15, 2011)

Lou~Good to hear the kitties are doing better. They might have just had a little tummy bug and need to eat gentle for 24-48 hours.  No burgers. lol  My camera is washing the look out!  My eyes are bright pink!  I used Sushi Flower and Passionate.  When I opened the pans to put in one of my palettes I thought when am I going to use these?  Ends up this is a favourite look on me!  Thank you for the well wishes for my mom.  She has had strokes during the surgeries so they are high risk...and she is 87, so yikes.  I am freaking out!  She is in a lot of pain and has spent the past several months mostly in bed.  She looks worse and more frail than my grandmother did at age 96 when she came to our wedding. Sigh..  And OMG at work. I can't believe someone tried to steal.  People are nuts. I love the lady in England that wacked the guys with her purse that were holding up that jewelry store last week.  Next thing you will be in the news.  "MAC enthusiast sprays brush cleaner into eyes of would-be thief and saves the day!!"  Now if that happens, you should get the entire WW line for free!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Jen~I have some brighter/deeper red lipsticks on their way.  This one is supposed to be red...I believe it is called Love that Red by Revlon, but when I wipe it off there is a slight tint of pink. I am looking forward to practicing with reds!  Only you would pick that subtle difference out. lol!!   Other Bimbo moment. Okay, you asked for it.

  	Once upon a time Debi, aka Elven Eyes, decided to get the MAC wipes. She received it in the mail and saw the fancy little label on it, but turned it over and over wondering how do you get in?  She looked for a ziplock thing, or some kind of opening, but could not find it. Just the fancy label. So she grabbed a pair of scissors and cut open the side, revealing all the wipes!  "What a stupid idea,"she thought, "They will all dry out!"  Then she found the pretty MAC label actually opened so you could pull one wipe out at a time and then click close.  She ran for clear mailing tape, taped the side up and stuffed it in a little container to keep it moist.  And now she thinks she probably can't bring this B2M or even if she could would be very embarrassed to tell this story of the Bimbo who could not even open a MAC wipe container correctly!






  	On a happier note. I just sold 2 tarot books and 1 deck for 140.00.  Yes!  A visit to Coach and MAC for me!  Woohooo!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 15, 2011)

ShadowAddict~Love the pink Bimbo moment. That is so cute!  You need it!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Feb 15, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Lou~Good to hear the kitties are doing better. They might have just had a little tummy bug and need to eat gentle for 24-48 hours.  No burgers. lol  My camera is washing the look out!  My eyes are bright pink!  I used Sushi Flower and Passionate.  When I opened the pans to put in one of my palettes I thought when am I going to use these?  Ends up this is a favourite look on me!  Thank you for the well wishes for my mom.  She has had strokes during the surgeries so they are high risk...and she is 87, so yikes.  I am freaking out!  She is in a lot of pain and has spent the past several months mostly in bed.  She looks worse and more frail than my grandmother did at age 96 when she came to our wedding. Sigh..  And OMG at work. I can't believe someone tried to steal.  People are nuts. I love the lady in England that wacked the guys with her purse that were holding up that jewelry store last week.  Next thing you will be in the news.  "MAC enthusiast sprays brush cleaner into eyes of would-be thief and saves the day!!"  Now if that happens, you should get the entire WW line for free!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 	Debi, once again, we are all hoping for the best with your mom! Hang in there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lmao... love that purse lady story!!! 

  	Teeheehee.... I know, I'm dying to see you in some really rich reds! I'll totally call you out on it, even though I know the camera has a lot to do with it  Let us know when they come and and what you think of them!!

  	LMAO, I love that bimbo moment!! All the more because my mother did the exact same thing the first time  You're not the only one out there!!!






 $140.00 bucks for tarot cards and books?! What are they made of, pure gold?! And how big did you say your collection was? lol That's amazing, though - have fun spending it!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 15, 2011)

Jen~You are so funny!  Thanks for letting me know your mom did the same thing. I feel so much better. Gosh I felt dumb!  lol  I promise I will let you see my lips super red as soon as I get a decent red lippy. I am hoping at least one or two in my latest order will be up to your expectations!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I knew you would call me out on it!  rofl

  	Good news about my mother and such a relief in a sense. She had the xray and it did not show any change. So it simply is hurting more because she hasn't had surgery yet.  But no new fractures, so hurrah!  I will sleep a lot better tonight just knowing that and hope she will to.  

  	Yes, my decks are like gold. I bought them to use and often buy extras as backups, but when they go out of print (OOP) certain ones cost a fortune and it blows my mind away. We had my collection insured at 25,000.00!  If I sold it I could buy a really nice car!  I never realized their value would go up so much, but sometimes an artist dies, or retires and they are often considered little works of art, and are amazing (not just your ordinary decks anymore) so basically it is a small fortune!  

  	So I played at MAC (only 2 goodies), Sephora and Coach. lol  Haul pics tomorrow. I am too tired right now!  But oh, I am getting addicted to NARS eyeshadows.  I love the colours!!  And the little holder is so cute!!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Feb 15, 2011)

Debi, hope your mum's surgery goes well,  i work in that line, so you can always ask me!

  	i havent even dared to look at nars shadows, they are nearly 3x price of mac shadows here *shudders*

  	yay i fly to my bf tomorrow for four days! i cannot wait


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 15, 2011)

They are pricey, and I will never had so many as I have of my beloved MAC, but I am picking up colours that I have not seen MAC do and that makes it worthwhile!  I did pick up MAC's Goldenrod, which ended up being the exact colour that I wanted.  I am so glad!  So, here is my slightly more Geisha look (don't worry, Jen, I will do it again with super red lippies!)!!


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 15, 2011)

Debi just take the tape off before you take it in to B2M. They won't even notice or care, probably wouldn't anyway. When I take my stuff in they don't even look at it. I take it in a zip;ock and they go toss in their box or container thingie.

  	OK stupid question here. Will someone please tell me what a speedy is and why is it so expensive?


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 15, 2011)

Susanne - get well soon!

  	Debi - the gentle geisha look is beautiful! Much more wearable than the real look! The goldenrod look is so pretty and summery! Now I want to try the L'absolu l/s even more! What colours do you have? Sorry to hear your mum is in so much pain. Hope the surgery goes well!

  	Jen - thanks. the ulcer is still there but the size has decreased a little, and I think it is hurting less, whether I imagine it or not lol.

  	Lou - the man is scary! Good thing he didn't take anything and no one was hurt. I think he was looking around and expecting your store to be moving the stocks so he was prepared.

  	shadowaddict - lol i'm like you, and probably the rest of us here, as Lou said. I don't think twice about buying new makeup though I already have so much. Yet I deliberate so much about buying other things. Speedy is an LV bag. You can check out the website! It is a very popular bag!


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 15, 2011)

MissQQ--thank you. I guess I've never paid attention to the names as I do not have a LV bag.  I think my "logical" husband literally fall over I spent that on a handbag, although they are quite beautiful.

  	The ulcer sounds quite painful. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 15, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> MissQQ--thank you. I guess I've never paid attention to the names as I do not have a LV bag.  I think my "logical" husband literally fall over I spent that on a handbag, although they are quite beautiful.
> 
> The ulcer sounds quite painful. I hope you feel better soon.


  	lol! yeah most blokes do not understand why some items are so expencive! when nick bought me LV bag and wallet for christmas he was shocked at how much they were!! i was lucky i got both!


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 16, 2011)

^^ lol Lou! Yeah you are lucky then even though Nick was shocked at the price, he still bought both the LVs for you! How sweet! Wow the man sounds like he went on a robbing spree across the road. Hope the shops there are now aware of him and will alert one another. You are so brave to take on the drunk man. I would never do that but would ask an auxillary policeman or at least a male coworker to confront him.

  	shadowaddict - yeah it is quite unthinkable to spend so much on a bag, but we still do that because the design is timeless, the bag is well made and it's gorgeous! Thanks, I think I'll give the ulcer another week to get better lol. Hope at least it doesn't get worse.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 16, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> ^^ lol Lou! Yeah you are lucky then even though Nick was shocked at the price, he still bought both the LVs for you! How sweet! Wow the man sounds like he went on a robbing spree across the road. Hope the shops there are now aware of him and will alert one another. You are so brave to take on the drunk man. I would never do that but would ask an auxillary policeman or at least a male coworker to confront him.
> 
> shadowaddict - yeah it is quite unthinkable to spend so much on a bag, but we still do that because the design is timeless, the bag is well made and it's gorgeous! Thanks, I think I'll give the ulcer another week to get better lol. Hope at least it doesn't get worse.


  	i wasnt that brave. just stupid and angry that somebody would steal from me! plus it effects my wages if i am down at stock takes - so the guy would have essentially been taking money out of my pocket!!

  	i hope your ulcer gets better very soon. it sounds very painful 

  	my day has been nice. i cleaned the house this morning and then i have been sorting out my laptop. it broke again this morning so i had to re-install windows and all my programs. not cool at all! and then this afternoon i have been catching up on some tv shows


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 16, 2011)

Miss QQ~Thank you! It was a fun look to do and love Goldenrod, so really happy about it. I will definitely be wearing this, especially in the warmer weather!  I love that it brought out my green eyes! 

  	Lou~That thief must be insane to be prowling around the same area all the time. He sounds like a local. But I liked that you bagged the drunk guy!  I worked at a bank for many years.  We had a few hold ups, but they were filmed and got pounced on by police right outside the front door as we had silent alarms all over the place to trigger and were in the middle of a town.  Some  people are real idiots! 

  	I haven't even looked much at the LV bags because the prices are so high. Besides, I am having a field day with Coach and love that the store is right near MAC and just above Sephora, so it is my own little heaven!  I can look at what I want or thought I wanted from their website. Often I change my mind once I get there and see the real thing.  Last night I bought a pink heart coin purse, a pale pink wallet, another wristlet in a taupe/grey colour and 2 adorable key chains. One had pink and glittery hearts on it. The other is a small pink rhinestone cupcake. I fell completely in love with their key chains and need 2 new ones, so very excited about this!  So girly!  Pics up in the haul section.  I also got three nailpolishes and going insane over NARS e/s. 

  	This afternoon I need to work out more sales. I've been wanting to do this for some time, so a good excuse to get those decks weeded out!  I wanted to have all this done before Christmas but it never happened!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 16, 2011)

lou -  Yes I forgot that you would have to pay for the things stolen! It is so morally wrong to steal from the shop. Glad you had a good day.

  	I watched Gossip Girl season 2 episode 1 today! So happy season 2 is finally showing on cable tv. I know GG is in the 4th or even 5th season already, and I'm only at the 2nd lol. Love the beautiful people and fashion, and the storyline is interesting too. My laptop is having problems too. The hard disk seems to have been "shocked" when I dropped it twice very long ago and now I can't save certain things inside. Not sure is it due to the incompactibility of the MS document with Apple, but this is weird lol. This laptop is my first Apple computer, iPods and iPhones aren't counted.

  	ETA: Hi Debi! Hopefully we can see pics of your Coach goodies! They sound so beautiful - pink and glittery! You rock the bold red/pink lips too!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Feb 16, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> I haven't even looked much at the LV bags because the prices are so high. Besides, I am having a field day with Coach and love that the store is right near MAC and just above Sephora, so it is my own little heaven!  I can look at what I want or thought I wanted from their website. Often I change my mind once I get there and see the real thing.  Last night I bought a pink heart coin purse, a pale pink wallet, another wristlet in a taupe/grey colour and 2 adorable key chains. One had pink and glittery hearts on it. The other is a small pink rhinestone cupcake. I fell completely in love with their key chains and need 2 new ones, so very excited about this!  So girly!  Pics up in the haul section.  I also got three nailpolishes and going insane over NARS e/s.
> 
> This afternoon I need to work out more sales. I've been wanting to do this for some time, so a good excuse to get those decks weeded out!  I wanted to have all this done before Christmas but it never happened!!


  	Debi, I'm the same way - I'm very happy with my Coach!!  Your stuff sounds adorable! I need to work on sales, too - I have lots of book and makeup I'm trying to get off my hands! How did you end up selling your books?


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 16, 2011)

Jen~I've been buying and selling books since I was a teen!  There are a few used bookstores around here.  I basically go to the place, see if they ever buy, see what they ask for certain books to get an idea (you only get about 1/3rd or 1/4th of what they will turn around and sell for) and find out what they like to buy. History, fiction, children's books, art, etc.  Then I just gather the books I want to get rid of that will appeal the most to them and bring them in.  Some places like to make appointments, others you just walk in and be patient while they wait on others. The biggest thing is knowing you won't get anything near what you paid for, but if you need to move them out, some money is better than none!  I also sell silver and gold jewelry that I don't use.  I just find there is always something to bargain with if you really are willing to take the time to research it. Once you establish a relationship with the bookstore owner they are more apt to buy your books at any time and give you a better price than what they give to others. But if you go in too often, they start to take advantage of "expecting" your nice books and give you less. It is all a dance they play, I have found out, so I am very careful to spread it out over a few shops!  Muahahahaha....


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 16, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Jen~I've been buying and selling books since I was a teen!  There are a few used bookstores around here.  I basically go to the place, see if they ever buy, see what they ask for certain books to get an idea (you only get about 1/3rd or 1/4th of what they will turn around and sell for) and find out what they like to buy. History, fiction, children's books, art, etc.  Then I just gather the books I want to get rid of that will appeal the most to them and bring them in.  Some places like to make appointments, others you just walk in and be patient while they wait on others. The biggest thing is knowing you won't get anything near what you paid for, but if you need to move them out, some money is better than none!  I also sell silver and gold jewelry that I don't use.  I just find there is always something to bargain with if you really are willing to take the time to research it. Once you establish a relationship with the bookstore owner they are more apt to buy your books at any time and give you a better price than what they give to others. But if you go in too often, they start to take advantage of "expecting" your nice books and give you less. It is all a dance they play, I have found out, so I am very careful to spread it out over a few shops!  Muahahahaha....


  	oh wow! you must be an expert from doing it for so long! 

  	i may not be on specktra much tomorrow due to the dreaded area manage visit! i may not even get a lunch break until after he has gone which is usually about 3pm. wish me luck ladies!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Feb 16, 2011)

Yay new computer! I'm really loving my Macbook Pro - it is virtually indestructible, which is an important feature for a klutz like me! It takes a little getting used to switching from a PC, but nothing too difficult  Enjoy it!!

  	LOL, I know what you mean about getting enraged! Jerome had a tough day at school today which totally could have been prevented through good communication with him, and I was so enraged - ready to storm the gates!!

  	Good luck with your area manager visit tomorrow! I'm sure it will be just fine


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 16, 2011)

Lou your storry about taking that drunk down had me rolling. My daughter sitting near me was like "ya got issues over there?"  I know it was probably quite scary at the time but I'm sure it makes for a good cocktail party tale


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 17, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Lou your storry about taking that drunk down had me rolling. My daughter sitting near me was like "ya got issues over there?"  I know it was probably quite scary at the time but I'm sure it makes for a good cocktail party tale


	ha! well i am very pleased that i put a smile on your face, even if your daughter perhaps thinks you are slightly odd laughing at the computer! 

  	right i must go - i only came on the pc to haul the wonder woman stuff that was released in the uk today. now i am off to do my crappy paperwork (it really doesnt help my guys sell things!!) and then plan things for us to do while my manager is here watching me.  have a great day ladies!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 17, 2011)

I am still ill at home - sleeping or watching Vampire Diaries and How I met your mother.

  	I have decided to get an Ipod Touch 4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I don't want an Iphone because I really like my Sony Ericson Xperia 10 in white - but my Ipod nano is a bit small and I can use Apps with the Ipod touch.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Feb 17, 2011)

Susanne said:


> I am still ill at home - sleeping or watching Vampire Diaries and How I met your mother.
> 
> I have decided to get an Ipod Touch 4
> 
> ...


	Oh no! You've been sick for a while now, haven't you? Hope you get better soon! Enjoy catching up on TV, though 

  	That's exciting! Enjoy your new iPod when you get it!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Lou~I hope your day runs smoothly and that you all look incredibly productive and busy for management day!  lol Hang in there. Hopefully no one will come in and try to steal things.  Or if they are drunken fools you can wrestle them again and get a pay raise.  There you go!  Always looking on the bright side of things!  I am dying to know what WW items you got. I did finally pick up the blue makeup bag the other night at the MAC store.  They only had 2 blues left and a bunch of reds, so went for this one! 

  	Susanne~Sorry to hear you are still ill, but influenza can be nasty. Keep drinking lots of water and just rest and wait it out. At least you are having some fun personal time in the process! 

  	Jen~Out of curiosity, do you have any MAC red l/s you can recommend. You know...the kind that have NO pink in them.  And preferably no orange tones either?


----------



## kittykit (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello ladies! I hope everyone's doing great. I'm still on my 'vacation mood'. M and I spent 2 weeks in Malaysia. The first week was awesome until his brother came to join us a week later...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Speaking of LV bags, I'm so looking forward to the following Saturday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to get myself a Speedy 30 for my birthday. I've decided to go for Damier Ebene instead of Monogram. I already have my Neverfull in Damier Ebene prints and my pochette is in Monogram (I've been using it since 2003 and the strap is dirty - I'll probably need to replace it). 

  	I've banned myself from getting more cosmetics... but I was been bad yesterday and got a Chanel Rouge Allure lipstick. MUFE has finally came to the Czech Republic! Unfortunately they don't carry my shade (#123) for HD Foundation. I'll have to get my 'personal shopper' to pick it up when he's in the US for business. *sighs*


  	Quote:



Susanne said:


> I am still ill at home - sleeping or watching Vampire Diaries and How I met your mother.
> 
> I have decided to get an Ipod Touch 4
> 
> ...


  	Susanne, I love your new avatar!! (is it new? I haven't been here for weeks!) I hope you feel better soon. Influenza is nasty, I caught it a few years back... ever since then I always go for the vaccine every autumn (paid by the company).


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 17, 2011)

oh dear! what did his borther do? or was he just intruding on your alone time? and yay for more LV!!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Lou~I am dying to know about your pink goodies from WW!  The last time I was in the MAC store one of the sales ladies looked at me and said "I remember you!  You love pink!"  I just laughed. It was the day I wore my Gentle Geisha look, the rosy red lips and had a long down fushcia coat on!  Pink?  Me?  Who says?  The blue bag is nice.  I would love the red one, too, but we will see.  They are roomy, so that is good. I do wish they felt a little stronger.  I guess I am used to some heavier duty ones that can take a beating no matter what I do with them and last for ages. This will get special treatment!  But it would be nice for something tucked away and on your vanity dresser!   It is very Bimbo.  Lots of shimmer to it! 

  	I have been super busy.  I moved into my new purse, took my keys of the old key chains and onto the new ones.  I tossed my old black wallet of some obscure company that was getting beat up (have had it for years) and put everything into my new pink Coach one.  Everything is cleaned up and organized. I took my scarves, hats and mittens out of one drawer, moved all the undies, socks, etc.  hehehe down into that larger drawer and claimed the long top one for my MU!  So, back to rearranging everything. Now I have space to grow!!  Ah...what a pity!  Oddly it is all going to work out better this way. Now I have my year round socks all together (peds, short, long, fuzzy) and just have to find storage for a few winter scarves, hats and gloves which only get used part of the year.

  	Now I get to open my order from Sephora.  Yippee!  I am hoping there is something red in there!!!  (And will hang my head in shame if there isn't!)


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 17, 2011)

Susanne--I'm sorry to hear you are still sick. Gets lots of rest. Watching "How I Met Your Mother" should give you some laughs and they say that is the best medicine That show cracks me up.

  	Lou--I hope you have a great day with the management there.

  	Kittykit--sorry half your vacation time was ruined. I hope it wasn't too horrible.

  	Debi--MUFE has some beautiful red lippies also.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 17, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Lou~I am dying to know about your pink goodies from WW!  The last time I was in the MAC store one of the sales ladies looked at me and said "I remember you!  You love pink!"  I just laughed. It was the day I wore my Gentle Geisha look, the rosy red lips and had a long down fushcia coat on!  Pink?  Me?  Who says?  The blue bag is nice.  I would love the red one, too, but we will see.  They are roomy, so that is good. I do wish they felt a little stronger.  I guess I am used to some heavier duty ones that can take a beating no matter what I do with them and last for ages. This will get special treatment!  But it would be nice for something tucked away and on your vanity dresser!   It is very Bimbo.  Lots of shimmer to it!
> 
> I have been super busy.  I moved into my new purse, took my keys of the old key chains and onto the new ones.  I tossed my old black wallet of some obscure company that was getting beat up (have had it for years) and put everything into my new pink Coach one.  Everything is cleaned up and organized. I took my scarves, hats and mittens out of one drawer, moved all the undies, socks, etc.  hehehe down into that larger drawer and claimed the long top one for my MU!  So, back to rearranging everything. Now I have space to grow!!  Ah...what a pity!  Oddly it is all going to work out better this way. Now I have my year round socks all together (peds, short, long, fuzzy) and just have to find storage for a few winter scarves, hats and gloves which only get used part of the year.
> 
> Now I get to open my order from Sephora.  Yippee!  I am hoping there is something red in there!!!  (And will hang my head in shame if there isn't!)


  	yes i am excitemnet for my goodies to arrive. although i am off work all next week and i bet it will arrive while i'm off! i have instructed one of my guys to take it home with him so i can pop to his house to collect it! our gardens back onto each other so it's not like i have to go far to collect it!  and it sounds like you have had a nice day sorting things out! i love being organised like that! and yay for making room for more goodies! hee hee!

  	speaking of organising me and nick must sort out our cupboard in the office - it has so much paperwork and most can be chucked away now. the stuff we need to keep i shall buy some new folders so that we can easily file it away. that will take up some time on our week off! and i am excited because on monday i shall be going to the cco! you ladies know that i will be hauling there!!


----------



## rockin (Feb 17, 2011)

Lou, if you're lucky your Selfridges order might arrive tomorrow.  When I placed that order for WW lip products before, it was dispatched that night around 8:45pm  according to the email, and it arrived by courier the very next day.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Fun Lou! I love organizing everything and my various spots in the house are looking so much neater, plus tossing stuff left and right! My husband has so much cleaning to do. If he could only set aside 1 long evening, skip tv and just concentrate it would be spiffy in no time.  He has tons of stuff to toss, too.  Years ago I bought him a nice file cabinet and filed everything for him, wrote out the labels, etc.  It was nice for about 6 months. Now he just tosses everything on the floor.  I despise him for that.  Our house has always been so clean that anyone can come in at the drop of a hat and I was proud of that.  Not anymore and it is his fault.  Grrrr.  Men.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I'm still waiting to hear about my mother. My father is really bad about keeping in touch. He has no cell phone and won't use the phones at the hospital because he is mostly deaf, so my sister and I spend the day twiddling our thumbs praying she made it through okay. My sister yelled at him last time. She was out of surgery before noon but he didn't call anyone until 8:30pm!  

  	You are so lucky you have a CCO near you. We don't have a single one in our state or area for that matter!  I hope you find all sorts of super goodies!!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Feb 17, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Fun Lou! I love organizing everything and my various spots in the house are looking so much neater, plus tossing stuff left and right! My husband has so much cleaning to do. If he could only set aside 1 long evening, skip tv and just concentrate it would be spiffy in no time.  He has tons of stuff to toss, too.  Years ago I bought him a nice file cabinet and filed everything for him, wrote out the labels, etc.  It was nice for about 6 months. Now he just tosses everything on the floor.  I despise him for that.  Our house has always been so clean that anyone can come in at the drop of a hat and I was proud of that.  Not anymore and it is his fault.  Grrrr.  Men.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Lol, Debi, I would love for my place to be like that, but it's really impossible as a student with 4 jobs on the go, plus a boyfriend with the same ridiculous schedule! One of these days... I'm hoping the lack of work to do in April will bring on some serious bouts of cleaning and organization! Right now I feel like I'm just treading water - keeping the place liveable, and not much more! :S Only a month and half to go... that's my mantra!!!

  	Hope all is well with your mom. It's so hard to be in that limbo of waiting to hear something!


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 17, 2011)

Jenn--I finally pulled out Heartless l/s on V-Day and wore it with the matching gloss. My husband came home and just gave me a weird look cause I usually don't do bright lip colors. I said come here give me a kiss. He then went into the kitchen and was wiping it off and looking in the mirror and he said how much of that crap did you put on? I just laughed at him. It is such a pretty color. I'll just have to get used to it but I did like it on.

  	Debi--the MUFE red I was thinking of is # 43 Moulin Rouge. I think it was Shontay on here saying how gorgeous a red it was. I have heard that Ruby Woo is really drying to the lips. I tried on my daughter's Russian Red and while it was pretty I found it too dry for me even with lip balm under it.

  	Lou--are your kitties feeling better now? I hope they are back to normal. I could never say that about one of my cats. I'm not kidding there is nothing about this cat that is normal. My other two cats sometimes just stare at him while he's doing something stupid. The whole litter is that way. A friend of mine has two of his siblings. They're all nuts. He'll lay on his side and "roll" down the steps. He flops from one down to another doing a kerthump-plop. He likes to get about 2/3 the way up the stairs and stick the front part of his body out between the rails. One time a few years ago he was doing that and just fell forward. After I saw he was ok I couldn't stop laughing. He will lay in the oddest positions where he's all bent and half curled,  I say he looks like some furry alien fetus. He is very amusing and provides us a great deal of laughter.

  	Susanne--I hope you're hanging in there Sweetie.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 18, 2011)

oh my goodness!! the kitties sound so funny! yes it must have been a crazy litter! but i think kitties that provide laughter are the best kind! free entertainment right?! My two are both better now thanks. no more sickness so it must have been a passing bug or something. or perhaps they ate something that they shouldnt have done! i'm just thankful they are ok! and Dylan is certaintly crazy! Only this morning i woke up to him yowling (he has a very odd meow!) i ran downstairs thinking he was in pain or something was wrong - for him to start purring at me because he wanted a cuddle! silly boy! and Annie is just plain stoopid unfortunately! she seems to lack common sence that most cats have. she is always falling over because she mis-judges where she is jumping. she falls alseep in silly places and then rolls off and falls on the floor. and sometimes she does a silly thing with her lips! i cant explain it exactly but it almost looks like they have doubled in size because she's pouting!

  	i hope everybody has a great day and i hope you arefeeling a little better today Susanne!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 18, 2011)

Lou~I love trains!  I love it when the air is very still and cold and we can hear the trains hooting from the other side of town.  It sounds so sad, but fun, too!  It reminds me of scenes in the movie "A Christmas Story" which is hilarious!  Have you read The Railway Children, by Nesbit? If not, you need to!  When I was younger and we travelled to Pennsylvania and visited a place called Roadside America.  Everyone gathers into this room around a huge rectangular display. It starts dark and the lights come on slowly, as if the sun was rising.  Then you can see this massive miniature train and town set up, complete with tree, rivers, falls, loads of trains and track, buildings, etc.  It ends with a miniature plane flying over, the room getting blue and purple and then dark again as the sun sets.  I will never forget it!!

  	Happy to say my mom made it through surgery without any events and while still in the hospital she should come back today or tomorrow, so long as nothing else arises.  Then we have to wait for weeks before we know if there is improvement or if she has yet another fracture, since she seems to be crumbling just by breathing or any slight movement.  She has had 6 surgeries in just 2 years. Awful. 

  	Today will be move around the makeup day, among other things!  I almost have it the way I want it..nice and organized. Oh, and the new lippie from Lancome is very red!  Jen~Aren't you proud of me? I even swatched it next to the other one and it is definitely pink-less!


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 18, 2011)

I have MUFE Moulin Rouge and the red is stunning! It isn't drying and I have dry lips. If I put a tiny bit of balm first the application is perfect. It is a satin finish, not a matte finish. Mac's matte and satin finishes are too dry for my lips. I'm going to the MUFE store tomorrow as there is a 30% discount. I hope to buy some goodies! Wanted Uplight but I called to check this afternoon and they don't have stocks.

  	kittykit- which part of Malaysia were you at? That is very near to me!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 18, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> I have MUFE Moulin Rouge and the red is stunning! It isn't drying and I have dry lips. If I put a tiny bit of balm first the application is perfect. It is a satin finish, not a matte finish. Mac's matte and satin finishes are too dry for my lips. I'm going to the MUFE store tomorrow as there is a 30% discount. I hope to buy some goodies! Wanted Uplight but I called to check this afternoon and they don't have stocks.
> 
> kittykit- which part of Malaysia were you at? That is very near to me!


  	oh wow! that is an awesome discount! dont forget to check out the aqua creams!!  and tell us what you get of course!

  	my working day has been rather boring. no customers at all and just rude people getting funny over things they never even bought from us! how very frustrating! i cant wait to see my hubby when i get home for a cuddle. and the kitties of course! 

  	do any of you have exciting plans for the weekend?


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 18, 2011)

I have the movie on DVD!  I loved it!  And it was fun to see that the girl who played Robbie ended up in the Brit series Hex!  My weekend plans are rather dull. I have more books to sell and more tarot to sell, so that is big on the list.  I am hoping hubby will be working on the taxes!  I have to clean and cook....our take out Chinese is all gone, darn it! 

  	Do you have anything in particular that you are looking for when you go to the CCO?  I think I would go happily insane at one of those places!  There might be one in NYC but that is over a 4 hour drive! 

  	I am looking for a bronzer for my very pale, rarely tanned skin.  I want a very soft, non shimmery sun-kissed glow. Any suggestions?  I am thirsting for some fun products to try out still!  I've been corrupted for life....


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 18, 2011)

Lou~I even found a picture of it for you!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 18, 2011)

oh Debi that is amazing!!! it is even better than what i thought it would be!  wow!! my dad would love it - he is very into trains and stuff which i guess is why i am too  thansk for finding the picture for me 

  	oh and when i go to the cco i always have in mind things from old collections that i wanted but couldnt afford to buy at the time  for example this time i am hoping to find flurry of fun gloss from to the beach  and any pigments in the old style jars come home with me. i have a budget of £150 so that should get me plenty 

  	and i am still looking for the perfect broner for pale skin! i am thinking that perhaps the browner section in the pink power msf might be good. i also have refined golden bronzer but it is a touch too much sometimes. and if you want fun products maybe you could order from mac pro some of the glitters and the mixing medium gel to make your own eye liner and stuff. the reflects glitters are the best!  you can add them to gloss too to make a super sparkly lip!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 18, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> oh Debi that is amazing!!! it is even better than what i thought it would be!  wow!! my dad would love it - he is very into trains and stuff which i guess is why i am too  thansk for finding the picture for me
> 
> oh and when i go to the cco i always have in mind things from old collections that i wanted but couldnt afford to buy at the time  for example this time i am hoping to find flurry of fun gloss from to the beach  and any pigments in the old style jars come home with me. i have a budget of £150 so that should get me plenty
> 
> and i am still looking for the perfect broner for pale skin! i am thinking that perhaps the browner section in the pink power msf might be good. i also have refined golden bronzer but it is a touch too much sometimes. and if you want fun products maybe you could order from mac pro some of the glitters and the mixing medium gel to make your own eye liner and stuff. the reflects glitters are the best!  you can add them to gloss too to make a super sparkly lip!


	Isn't it awesome?  I can't even imagine the work that was put into it and keeping it up, fresh looking, always working. It must be a constant hobby!  If they do it the same a man narrates a day lin the life of Roadside America, points out different features, etc., and in the meantime trains are zooming by, lights going on and off, mechanical people, omg..so much. Then having the plane fly over the entire thing and dusk and night come (they really use a lot of effects with the lighting) people were just amazed.  So, I saw it like 40 years ago and it is still fresh in my memory. So awesome!

  	I am hoping MAC does some cool things for the summer, since I was not into it yet!  I think the Pink Power MSF is now out, but I will check on that!  You are going to have soooo much fun at the CCO! 

  	I finally put up pics of my makeup storage in the storage/stash section. Now you can see my yummy perfume collection!  And happy to say my mom is home from the hospital, so all good news and I took a 2 hour nap while the tv was blasting Independence Day!  I guess I am tired!


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 18, 2011)

Quote:


Miss QQ said:


> I have MUFE Moulin Rouge and the red is stunning! It isn't drying and I have dry lips. If I put a tiny bit of balm first the application is perfect. It is a satin finish, not a matte finish. Mac's matte and satin finishes are too dry for my lips. I'm going to the MUFE store tomorrow as there is a 30% discount. I hope to buy some goodies! Wanted Uplight but I called to check this afternoon and they don't have stocks.
> 
> kittykit- which part of Malaysia were you at? That is very near to me!


 
	Oh I am so jealous. I would love going to their store because Sephora only sells a portion of their stuff. And to have a 30% discount also, I would be in heaven.

  	Debi--that thrain set-up is awesome. I'm not really into trains but I would love that.

  	Lou--I think your Annie and my Smokey must somehow be related. He does those exact things. He falls over and off things and into the bathtub while it's full, all sorts of weird things. He doesn't meow he kind of sqeaks. He is 12 and he's only hacked up maybe three times and he acted like he was dieing. One time it was like watching a really bad western. He acted like he had been shot and staggered and then just feel backwards and over. It was hilarious. Our other 2 are sisters and they are 16 and a half and they now do this weird yodel sound at night. One only does it when she is upstairs and the other only when she is downstairs. They have become very odd. One of them (Snowflake) used to be such a little princess, so prim and proper. Now she bats at things in the air that aren't there, she and Smokey will spazz out at night and fly around the house chasing one another. Smokey will not bathe himself so Rascal does it for him. He walks up and leans his head down right in her face and she'll lick his head and wash him. They're all wacky but you're right cheap entertainment


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 19, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Oh I am so jealous. I would love going to their store because Sephora only sells a portion of their stuff. And to have a 30% discount also, I would be in heaven.
> Debi--that thrain set-up is awesome. I'm not really into trains but I would love that.
> 
> Lou--I think your Annie and my Smokey must somehow be related. He does those exact things. He falls over and off things and into the bathtub while it's full, all sorts of weird things. He doesn't meow he kind of sqeaks. He is 12 and he's only hacked up maybe three times and he acted like he was dieing. One time it was like watching a really bad western. He acted like he had been shot and staggered and then just feel backwards and over. It was hilarious. Our other 2 are sisters and they are 16 and a half and they now do this weird yodel sound at night. One only does it when she is upstairs and the other only when she is downstairs. They have become very odd. One of them (Snowflake) used to be such a little princess, so prim and proper. Now she bats at things in the air that aren't there, she and Smokey will spazz out at night and fly around the house chasing one another. Smokey will not bathe himself so Rascal does it for him. He walks up and leans his head down right in her face and she'll lick his head and wash him. They're all wacky but you're right cheap entertainment


  	oh they all sound so cute and funny!! and yes Annie is just like Smokey! she has fallen in the bath before while it was full! sometimes i find her rolling around in it for some reason. and she likes to have it filled a little just so she can drink the water and get her paws wet! she does have an actual bowl of water but she never drinks from it! and she doesnt meow much either. she makes little chirping sounds and also goes 'brrrring!' it sounds quite strange.  Dylan's sound is very much like a baby wailing. i think lots of oriental kitties sound like that. but then he does this deep yowl which sounds so scary!! they also never play with the toys i buy them! they prefer to chase around bags or little bits of paper! in fact when i got hoem from work last night i brought home some shopipng in a huge bag. dylan spent a good 30 minutes jumping in and out of this huge bag!

  	i'm so excited! today is my last day of work until i get a whole week off! oh yeah! also buffy is on right now so this makes me even more excited! hee hee!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 19, 2011)

Lou~You must be so excited about your vacation week!  I hope it is awesome for you!  Kitties, cuddles and MU all week long...plus a few other fun things!  That movie you mentioned sound wacky! They must have looked more like pimps than gang members! lol  I love watching some of the old movies from the 70's and 80's with the big hair and dramatically done makeup.  It can get pretty scary, especially since I was part of that time period.  Eeeeww!  It would probably be fun to look at fashion magazines from back then and see all the things I used to get.  Maybelline especially, Fresh Peach or Misty Pink blush, quads in plums, silvery greys and violets.  If I think hard enough some of the names will come back to me!  The nude or natural look was the last thing we would ever go for.  Bling was big. Big was big!  Big hair, big makeup!  We must have glown in the dark!  No wonder I am prime bimbo material! 

  	Listening to the wind. We have a high wind advisory for the next day or two.  Nice and sunny now, but more snow on Monday!  It is really hard to believe March is 10 days away!

  	I can't wait for the Surf Baby line, though I have to admit, I am a bit confused with some of MAC's collections. They make such awesome regular products. Why are the collections usually a bit less awesome quality?  Colours that don't look right, or washed out, or something.  They made the Peacocky collection look like the eyeshadows would be so bright and they really are mellow, every day colours.  Hmm......  I know I am going to be picky with my collection items now.  I seem to lean towards buying more of their regular stuff.  The WW mascaras were such a let down and I noticed other forumers saying the same thing.  That they had to put on about 4 coats to even get it start to pop colour!


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 19, 2011)

^^ Wow! One week off work is excellent! Do you have any plans or are you just relaxing? Enjoy no matter what you do!

  	Debi - How about Too Faced bronzers? I always hear good reviews about them but I've never try them. I don't wear bronzers much too and I'm NC20 most of the time, and NC25 only during 1 or 2 months during summer. 

  	Love the stories of your cats! They are so cute and amusing! Love Smokey, Annie & Dylan! shadowaddict - show us some pics of Smokey if you have. How many kitties do you own?

  	I am back from the MUFE store and you ladies are right, 30% discount is a lot! I'm so pleased! The store was very crowded and messy as the store just moved to this new location this week and they have not set-up completely and spruce up the space.

  	But I managed to snag 5 items:
  	HD foundation in 117 Marble - not sure if this is the perfect match. tried it on in the store with the bad lighting and it looks good though. the foundation comes in so many shades that it is so confusing to decide which is the best match! Maybe 115 or 118 is a better match, I don't know. Most other brands have limited shades in foundation and it is difficult to find the perfect match. lol what an irony!
  	Lift concealer in 3 - good for undereyes circles. I want to try this because I use concealer mainly for that purpose only.
  	Rouge artist intense in 34, which is a deep raspberry.
  	Diamond powder 15 Smoky. It is a bronze/copper shade with multi coloured glitters. Not sure if I'll like this loose powder, but I heard amazing things about this colour.
  	Last but not least, powder brush in 30S. My old mac brush is almost bald now lol.

  	I wanted to buy a lot more things but because I have no income now I tried to be good and buy only the items I really like/want. I said I wanted Uplight but it wasn't available, so I'm disappointed.  
  	Lou, I wanted to buy Aqua cream in #2 steel and Aqua eyes liner #16L green (the green I've been looking for) but they will have to wait. Do you have these two? Do you have #83 e/s single? It is a beautiful turquoise shimmer and I heard it is a parrot dupe. I don't have parrot so I bought it and it is very pigment!

  	Hope everyone is having a great and relaxing weekend!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 19, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> ^^ Wow! One week off work is excellent! Do you have any plans or are you just relaxing? Enjoy no matter what you do!
> 
> Debi - How about Too Faced bronzers? I always hear good reviews about them but I've never try them. I don't wear bronzers much too and I'm NC20 most of the time, and NC25 only during 1 or 2 months during summer.
> 
> ...


  	thank you! yes i am very excited about the week off. and we plan on going out for day trips and then when we dont go out we shall stay at home  it should be fun and releaxing!! and it sounds like you got some lovely things at mufe! the diamond powder looks so pretty from swatches so let me know how you get on with it! and yes i do have #2 aqua cream and it is very beautiful! it is very creamy and sometimes i use it as an eyeliner! i dip my 209 brush in it!  i dont have the green liner though! i have just taken a look at a swatch and i am sure that it is a bit similar to an urban decay one that i have - mildew i think. and i dont have the #83 shadow but i have just seen swatches and it does look very close to parrot which is great! parrot is one of my all time favourite teal colours so congrats on getting the mufe version! and i'm pleased to see it is just as pigmented too! 

  	one of my lovely specktra frienbs went to the cco that i am going to today and i asked her what they had. and she said loads of flurry of fun gloss so it looks like i will be able to get that! and universal mix pigment which is great news too! i didnt buy that when it came out because i was pissed about the change in jar size but then regretted it! oh and she said there was lithe pigment too which i couldnt afford when it came out with felines. i am super excited to be going now!! hee hee!

  	have fun guys and i hope that Susanne and Jen are feeling better (i read elsewhere that Jen has been sick )


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 19, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear both Susanne and Jen are sick. This time is awful for catching things.  Compared to last year I've been pretty lucky, which probably means I will eventually get smacked with something nasty. Hope you both are on the mend very soon! 

  	Lou~We are all going to have such fun seeing what you get at the CCO! It is great that you had some inside info on what is there so you know what to get and what to look out for.  I would be clueless to past collections or items!  I agree that they put out too many. I thought maybe 4 or 5 a year, not so many in 2 months time!  It is crazy to keep up and only makes me hesitate more rather than buy. I just can't help thinking maybe something more suited to me will come out so save my pennies! 

  	Miss QQ~I should look into that bronzer.  I just want a slightly sun-kissed look for summer, but I am pale and so there are other options like getting a powder that is one shade darker than what you usually use or a slightly darker foundation.  I will probably have to play around with it, but I have plenty of time before the sun-kissed look is in!  Winter is still settled deep here!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 19, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> I am so sorry to hear both Susanne and Jen are sick. This time is awful for catching things.  Compared to last year I've been pretty lucky, which probably means I will eventually get smacked with something nasty. Hope you both are on the mend very soon!
> 
> Lou~We are all going to have such fun seeing what you get at the CCO! It is great that you had some inside info on what is there so you know what to get and what to look out for.  I would be clueless to past collections or items!  I agree that they put out too many. I thought maybe 4 or 5 a year, not so many in 2 months time!  It is crazy to keep up and only makes me hesitate more rather than buy. I just can't help thinking maybe something more suited to me will come out so save my pennies!
> 
> Miss QQ~I should look into that bronzer.  I just want a slightly sun-kissed look for summer, but I am pale and so there are other options like getting a powder that is one shade darker than what you usually use or a slightly darker foundation.  I will probably have to play around with it, but I have plenty of time before the sun-kissed look is in!  Winter is still settled deep here!


  	i know! the lovely girl in question is so sweet to think of asking me if i want her to look out for things. she bought a couple of goodies for herself which was nice! although i think technically her mum bought them because she ran out of money! good old mum!  and i try and keep organised with the collections by keeping a document on what items i want. then when swatches and stuff come out i take things off the list if they dont look like how i wanted them to! i try not to add to my list though because i have a monthly budget for mac. although that appears to have gone out of the window recently! not cool!

  	oh and i think the too faced bronzer that would be good is the pink leopard one. because it has pink and bronze in it, it wont be as harsh for us lighter skintones.   and yes i cant help but think i am going to get some horrible virius soon. everybody i know (including nick) had the flu over the festive period but i was ok! usually i catch everything under the sun so this was very unusual!!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 19, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
 		 			i hope everybody has a great day and i hope you arefeeling a little better today Susanne!!




	Today is the first day I do feel better! I was up the whole day starting working again.

  	I so look forward to spring!! The last days were dark and cold again - but I know the sun is there somewhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I called my MA to ask her to hold me a MSF and a blush from Wonder Woman for me at the beginning of March.

  	Let me read all your posts!


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 20, 2011)

^^ Good to hear that you are better! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You will be getting WW in 1 or 2 weeks time then! Enjoy! 
  	Jen I hope you recover soon too!

  	Lou - enjoy the trip to CCO! Flurry of Fun is beautiful! I was very attracted to it when I saw the collection! I have Mildew too but it is a little lighter. Not sure if I got the right no. of the Aqua Eyes though as MUFE has several green liners! But Steel Aqua Cream is gorgeous! Do these aqua cream work well as e/s base? Don't think about catching the bug, just drink more fluids and be happy. I think that helps to keep the immune system strong, especially so if we can be stress-free. I usually catch all kinds of things too - I have chicken pox and measles already (though not German measles).

  	Debi - I agree with Lou I think Pink Leopard will be easy to wear. Chanel is having two bronzers this summer and Bronze Rose looks easy to wear besides being so pretty with its four strips of colours! Have a look at Karla here. I may pick it up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	http://karlasugar.net/2011/01/sneak-peek-chanel-summer/
  	Oh yeah, how do the Lancome L'absolu l/s smell like? I heard they have a rose scent that is similar to MUFE Rouge Artist intense? I love the sweet rose scent of the Rouge Artist.

  	Here are pics of my MUFE goodies. I didn't like MUFE's packaging when I first saw the line but now I think they are not too bad. I love the Rock For Ever tin box a lot! 

  	My small collection of 15 items (counting the mini Aqua Eyes as 1 each lol).









  	#34 - light raspberry, Moulin Rouge





  	Diamond powder #15 - have not used it yet. Lou, I will let you know when I've tried it. Do you have any ideas how I can wear it?


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 20, 2011)

^^ oh wow! both of the lipsticks are beautiful colours! do they leave a nice stain as they wear away? and what a great mufe collection you have! the brush looks like it is super soft too (it's weird but i can tell from the picture!!).  and yes i think the aqua creams make really good bases for shadows. because the are so pigmented they help with shadows that are on the sheer side.  and also because they are waterproof they dont crease up or wear away when i get hot and sweaty like mac paint pots do. i still use udpp with them though before i apply. i cant wait to go somewhere hot to really test the aqua creams out!! and the hd blush you have looks like a pretty colour too  enjoy all your mufe goodies!!



Susanne said:


> Today is the first day I do feel better! I was up the whole day starting working again.
> I so look forward to spring!! The last days were dark and cold again - but I know the sun is there somewhere
> 
> 
> ...


  	which msf are you going to get Susanne? I got pink power because i am far too pasty for the golden one! i think the cheek products are the stand out from the collection. 

  	today Dyaln decided to wake me and nick up very early even though it's a Sunday (we dont lie in but waking up before 7am is a bit too early for a sunday!) he was crying loudly for his breakfast. so we fed both him and annie and then me and nick went back to sleep for another hour or so. however dylan wanted to play so kepy jumping under the covers of the bed trying to hunt our feet! which was all amusing until he caught nick's foot and scratched it!! nick was not amused, and even less so when i kept laughing at him! so we decided to get up and have breakfast. i think soon we shall start to clean up the house though. then this afternoon we shall clean out the office cupboard! - it's such a thrilling day! lol!


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 20, 2011)

Dylan is naughty again lol! It's good that you have a partner to clean the house together with to share the load! I love it when you tell us about cleaning your house, it makes me feel more motivated to tidy mine. Hope you have a good day.

  	I have not worn l/s #34 but I wore Moulin Rouge several times. It is very pigmented and doesn't fade off easily when I drink. Haven't try eating a meal with it. When I removed the l/s, my lips get a little bit of stain, but the stain is not as strong as MAC's Petals & Peacocks and Show Orchid. I think the aqua cream will be able to withstand sweaty lids because when they came out, I read somewhere that we can actually go swimming with it, so it is good for synchronised swimmers and aqua gymnasts. I always admire the glittery makeup they wear during their performances! My concern for the aqua cream is whether they are too dry as bases and thus make the lid crepey? The hd blush is very light and sometimes I blend it too much especially with my fingers and it looks invisible on me lol. I haven't use the brush yet but you are right, it is very soft! But I believe it will be able to pick up powders well too. 

  	I wore Lovelorn yesterday for the first time and love it! Very pretty pink! I feel cute but sophisticated lol.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 20, 2011)

Miss QQ~What a fun haul and those lipstick colours are gorgeous. I always wonder why MAC doesn't do too much in the line of deep roses and reds.  I always have to go elsewhere for them.  Revlon has some beauties that stay on super well and feel smooth on the lips.  And since they cost less than most I can go buy a bunch, which I plan on doing in the next few days!  I don't know if the Lancome lippies smell like roses. They do smell a wee bit like lipstick, but my nose is presently stuffed up from a little cold so I cannot tell!

  	Lou~Sounds like your day is starting off with fun and will continue to be so!  I am really hoping hubby will work on the taxes.  We have blue jays that start tapping on the windows when they want to be fed. Apparently the high winds knocked one of our feeders down, so at 7:30am they came a tapping the bedroom window asking for food. Sheesh.  Can't a girl sleep in?  lol  So, off I went, down to the family room, whipped open the window and tossed out a bunch of peanuts to keep them quiet until the feeders were ready! 

  	I am definitely looking at various bronzers, including Laguna by NARS and a light one by Bobbi Brown, plus a shimmer brick, for varied looks!  I also have some e/s from NARS and BB that I might get. Gosh...I want everything. Shame on me!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *LMD84* 


		 			which msf are you going to get Susanne? I got pink power because i am far too pasty for the golden one! *i think the cheek products are the stand out from the collection. *










   I want Pink Power as well. Look forward to it!

  	MissQQ, I love your MUFE collection! I only have two eyeshadows. #92 and a green one.


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 20, 2011)

Debi - have fun choosing bronzers! I want everything, makeup-wise, too! I love the Rouge Artist Intense reds. Take a look here! There is a gorgeous red from L'absolu too, do you have it?
  	http://karlasugar.net/2010/08/make-up-for-ever-rouge-artist-intense-recap/

  	Susanne - Thanks, I have #92 too, but it looks blue on my camera! It is that purple e/s in my photos above. I like Pink Power too, but I'm not sure if I'll buy it. I look forward to the WW collection!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 20, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Debi - have fun choosing bronzers! I want everything, makeup-wise, too! I love the Rouge Artist Intense reds. Take a look here! There is a gorgeous red from L'absolu too, do you have it?
> http://karlasugar.net/2010/08/make-up-for-ever-rouge-artist-intense-recap/
> 
> Susanne - Thanks, I have #92 too, but it looks blue on my camera! It is that purple e/s in my photos above. I like Pink Power too, but I'm not sure if I'll buy it. I look forward to the WW collection!


	i still need #92! can you believe i do not own this famous purple?!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 20, 2011)

<~~~Extremely happy Bimbo!  I just used my first pigment!  Violet. I didn't even mix it. I just put it on dry and fell in love. Sadly the flash washed the colour out...maybe I can get a picture near a window later.  NARS has fallout, BTW  Not overly pleased about that. This didn't!  I used Vapour, Peacocky colours, White Avalanche and Violet Pigments.

  	Pigments. I adore you!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Pardon the sleepy eyes. Up half the night with cramps.  Blech.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi ladies! Sorry I've been MIA - I got really sick randomly on Friday night (like, throwing up blood! So scary!) and I think it's actually from makeup poisoning - I received Feline in the mail that day, and it was covered in mould! I only had the cap off for a minute to inspect it and then I put it straight back in the box, but I must have inhaled some toxic fumes, because I came down with a fever and chills pretty quickly, and then was sick in the middle of the night. I've gone up north to my family's place with Jerome to relax for the long weekend. I'm feeling much better - not 100% yet, but the "swallowed a vat of nail polish" sensation has disappeared!  Sorry I've been missing out on all the fun! I'll be getting some much needed R&R this weekend, so I may not be on as much, but I'm OK!!! 

  	Lots of love  xoxo


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 20, 2011)

JennsJewelz said:


> Hi ladies! Sorry I've been MIA - I got really sick randomly on Friday night (like, throwing up blood! So scary!) and I think it's actually from makeup poisoning - I received Feline in the mail that day, and it was covered in mould! I only had the cap off for a minute to inspect it and then I put it straight back in the box, but I must have inhaled some toxic fumes, because I came down with a fever and chills pretty quickly, and then was sick in the middle of the night. I've gone up north to my family's place with Jerome to relax for the long weekend. I'm feeling much better - not 100% yet, but the "swallowed a vat of nail polish" sensation has disappeared!  Sorry I've been missing out on all the fun! I'll be getting some much needed R&R this weekend, so I may not be on as much, but I'm OK!!!
> 
> Lots of love  xoxo


  	OMG~Jen~You poor thing. Take super good care of yourself and stay hydrated.  What a scary experience.  Was this a used product from somewhere?  It is reasons like this that I have to admit, I don't buy used makeup.  You don't know how old it is, where it has been, etc. and lots of people are still selling off junk (mold, mildew and worse) from homes and shops that were ruined during Katrina and other flooded areas.  Unless something is straight from trusted companies or sealed, I don't buy it.  I used to work in a pharmacy and they really do need to put expiration dates on MU.  I was a pharmacist technician and we learned some pretty gross things about how products start to break down and mutate after a certain time, literally becoming toxic.  I hope you feel better soon and take it easy.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks, Debi! Believe it or not, this came straight to me from MAC. I'm furious, and I can't wait to speak my mind about it on Tuesday!!!!! I've heard stories from other people that are similar, too - they must have been kept in a warehouse or something that was damp or too warm before shipping. Hopefully I can get some free product out of this!!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 20, 2011)

OMG!  That is so disgusting.  And means for suing.  I certainly believe you can get quite a lot of goodies if they want you to keep your mouth shut!  Is it a pigment or what sort of item is Feline?  Now I am so grossed out!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Feb 20, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> OMG!  That is so disgusting.  And means for suing.  I certainly believe you can get quite a lot of goodies if they want you to keep your mouth shut!  Is it a pigment or what sort of item is Feline?  Now I am so grossed out!


  	Feline is the Kohl Liner that was released with Cham Pale - very black, and I was hoping to use it for tightlining and smokey eyes, which many ladies do. It's one of their most popular "cult" products. it gets repromoted very often, and so I'm wondering if they're trying to get away with selling off old stock!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 20, 2011)

That is what I am wondering. If it is something that keeps coming back maybe there are batches of really old icky stuff.  Definitely no laughing matter.  With their turnover you wouldn't think something like this could even happen, but if someone had some old stuff tucked away in a drawer (a store, not a person!) and sent it back, Lord knows how old it might have been.  Major eeew factor.  And poor you.  Not a fun weekend.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 20, 2011)

Debi violet pigment looks so pretty on you! i swear it was made for you!! me and Susanne both love violet too! definately a top 5 pigment!



 	did you happen to see the batch code on the box or liner itself? in fact do the liners have batch codes on them?! and i havent got feline liner and now i dont think i will! it has put me off a little! they must have spilled something on it for it to go like that surely?!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 20, 2011)

Lou~I am insanely in love with lavenders, violets and then pinks and various browns, taupes and plums on my eyes.  Of course, now I love brighter colours too, and greens, coppers, etc. But violet has always been my favourite.  I wear a lot of purple, too, so it goes well! 

  	I bought three lippies by Revlon. I will have to do a photo and swatch of my latest rose and reds.  I haven't even had the chance to look at them. Hubby is grabbing us some very fattening food, because we feel like it. Big Macs and fries. I will be the next one sick!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi ladies. Did you all have nice weekends?


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 20, 2011)

Jenn-- glad you are on the mend.  Do call MAC. I'm sure they will tell you to throw it away and refund or replace or both. Also make sure you follow up with an email to customer service, (just folow the contact us part on website). This will go to a different department. Tell them exactly what happened and how sick you got. They will probably offer you a certain amount in product of your choosing. I have emailed them before about a concern and they have emailed back and told me to choose anything up to $35 and just reply back with what I would like.  

  	MAC is very good about the batch codes, pulling product and sending it to the CCO's and then pulling it from there when its time. I'm sure this is like mentioned a warehouse mishap or something of that nature. Customer Service would definitely want to know about this.


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 20, 2011)

Susanne--glad to see you back here as well. I hope you like your WW items when you get them.  I have dark brown lashes so the mascaras did not work for me. I really like the MA blush and Marquise'd l/s X2. I still can't decide if  PP if is going to work well for me.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Feb 20, 2011)

hey ladies! awesome weekend away with my man, so did not want to leave him tho. but i had packages waiting for me when i got home, the katy perry polishes and a MAC cp (f+b foundation and vanilla pigment - forever out of stock in NZ!!)

  	so was a good thing to come back to

  	i am going back to see him in 2 weeks, cannot wait!

  	how are all you ladies? i went in to check out nars again, and i just wasnt impressed, i was drawn back to mac. but was strong and resisted the peacocky shadows, they are huge!!!


----------



## kittykit (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi ladies! I hope your weekend was great. I spent the 2 days at home, relaxing, eating and watching Dexter with M. 

  	The snow is back again! It's -10°C and cold!! 

  	I was tidying up my room yesterday and found plenty of MAC stuffs still brand new in their boxes. I think I'm going to put them up for sale. 



Miss QQ said:


> I have MUFE Moulin Rouge and the red is stunning! It isn't drying and I have dry lips. If I put a tiny bit of balm first the application is perfect. It is a satin finish, not a matte finish. Mac's matte and satin finishes are too dry for my lips. I'm going to the MUFE store tomorrow as there is a 30% discount. I hope to buy some goodies! Wanted Uplight but I called to check this afternoon and they don't have stocks.
> 
> kittykit- which part of Malaysia were you at? That is very near to me!


	We were in Sarawak and KL. I was hoping we'd have time to go to Singapore but no ;( I'd love to see Singapore... I've been there once - when I was 7!  Can't remember anything except for the orchid garden or something?


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Feb 21, 2011)

We have snow here again too.. It warmed up for about a day or so and now... Tons of snow again. I'm so ready for spring.


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 21, 2011)

kittykit said:


> We were in Sarawak and KL. I was hoping we'd have time to go to Singapore but no ;( I'd love to see Singapore... I've been there once - when I was 7!  Can't remember anything except for the orchid garden or something?


	Sounds like you have a good rest this weekend! lol we liked to show off our orchids a lot, especially in the past because our national flower is an orchid and very limited species of flowers can grow nicely in our climate. Only hardy ones like orchids thrive. But a lot have changed and now we even have two casinos lol.

  	Talking about climate, we get a lot of dust here. Do you ladies' houses get dusty within a few hours? I'm curious where we get all the dust from.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 21, 2011)

Bah, humbug!  It is snowing out and it looks so pretty, but I have woken to a very nasty cold.  That would explain why I had chills last night.  Now I am hot and I just want to plant myself in a snow drift!  That would probably not be good. Orange juice, water, soup and back to bed.  I knew I was due to get sick. I shouldn't have said anything. Isn't that the way, always?


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 21, 2011)

Sorry to hear that, Debi! Get well soon!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Feb 21, 2011)

Get well soon, Debi!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 21, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Bah, humbug!  It is snowing out and it looks so pretty, but I have woken to a very nasty cold.  That would explain why I had chills last night.  Now I am hot and I just want to plant myself in a snow drift!  That would probably not be good. Orange juice, water, soup and back to bed.  I knew I was due to get sick. I shouldn't have said anything. Isn't that the way, always?


 
  	oh i am sorry that you have a cold sweetie! and you're right! maybe you shouldn't have mentioned it! although there are worse things to catch i guess. i hope you have a speedy recovery!

	my day out shopping was good. i went to the cco and got the following -

  	so bad gloss
  	jealous gloss
  	best of breed gloss
  	flurry of fun gloss
  	liquid lurex lippie
  	shimmermoss shadow
  	plumage shadow
  	atlantic blue shadow
  	universal mix piggie
  	hi def cyan piggie

  	quite a bit but still £60 under my budget so that was good! although it looks like the computer i want is released this week so i guess it is a good thing i was under - i will be dropping quite a bit on the computer! nick bought himself lots of jeans and tops in the gap. and we also looked around some china shops because i want a new plates, bowls and cups set - what is that called?! crockery??? also we saw some lovely teal coloured casserole dishes but they were like £80! i thought that was crazy! but they looked so pretty! i think it must have been some high end brand or something! we did however buy a nice new cutlery set. we always buy cheap stuff so it looks crappy after a year or so. because this set is decent hopefully it will last us 15 years and more!

  	tomorrow our plan is to stay at home and tackle cleaning out the garage! it is a little messy because over winter we tend to just store things in there - in fact the old tv is still there which needs to be disposed of very soon! also the shoe cupboard could do with being sorted out but nick always wants me to chuck shoes away that although i no longer wear, they are still too cute to chuck! lol!

  	i hope everybody has had a good start to their week!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 21, 2011)

Thank you for all the good wishes. I am sure I will survive, so long as my cold doesn't get funky and turn into a sinus infection or bronchitis.  My mind just wants to go out and play. My body is laughing at me!  I have no makeup on.  That says a lot!  lol 

  	Lou~So glad you found some excellent goodies at the CCO. I would imagine they are like that.... a hit or miss thing.  Sometimes I shock my hubby when I walk out of certain stores with my hands empty or just one little bag.  Other times he practically faints when I come out loaded up!  We can't win!  Have fun continuing on your cleaning/organizing quest!  The Big Mac was okay, the fries were disgusting because I don't like salt and they loaded it with it.  So I gave those to hubby and had yogurt for dessert to combat the junk! Fruit this morning and about to have some hot soup! 

  	I have to finalize my Sephora order and get it in.  I keep putting thing in, taking things out. Drats on budgets!  lol

  	So, do any of you have a top dozen must have product list?  Here is mine:

  	1. UDPP love this stuff and my eyeshadow lasts all day, no creasing, not even on my old eyelids!!
  	2. NARS lip glosses.  Amazingly smooth, natural and not sticky.
  	3. NARS Albatross. Best highlighter in the world
  	4. MAC e/s...any colour.  LOVE them and they don't fade or move.
  	5. MAC blushes.  I can wear so many and love the choices!  More pinks would be nice, though!
  	6. NYX Jumbo Eye Liners.  I love the sheen and only use them on my lower lash line.  So pretty.
  	7. UD 24/7 eye liners-very pigmented and great colour schemes. They don't move until you wash!
  	8. Anastasia eye powder and brush. Love it and more natural than a pencil
  	9. MAC l/s  Again, excellent product and so many to choose from.
  	10. Clarisonic Mia...my skin feels so smooth!
  	11. Nivea lip balm-a necessity for my easily chapped lips
  	12. Estee Lauder Lucidity Foundation...a perfect match for me!

  	And so much more I want to add to that list!!!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 21, 2011)

yes i am not a fan of mcdonalds chips at all! very salty and extremely soggy for some reason! burger king do the best chips! crispy and no salt! or not as much anyways! and yeah i think theyb are very hit and miss. i only get to go to a cco twice a year so usually i find something that i am after. i was shocked there were no msf's there today. that dissapointed me a little because i was hoping that comfort would be there! i missed out on that and i really fancy it! they did have both cooling powders from the disney collection which i was shocked at. although they seemed very pricey so i didnt buy the darker one (i already had truth and light).

  	and my top 12 products... only 12?! hee hee! here are mine -

  	1- mac pigments - i can't pick one colour - i love them all! i love how much use you can get out of a pigment! they really are jars of fun for me!
  	2- mac dazzleglass glosses - i love the sparkle that you get from these! and they are the only gloss that i actually like to layer over lipstick!
  	3- mac dare to wear glosses - so pigmented, long lasting and sparkly! what more do i want?!
  	4- mufe aqua creams - more pots of joy! a great colour range with lots of finishes and they never crease on my eyes! ever!
  	5- ud 24/7 liners - great colours and all the ones i have used are super pigmented! oh and long lasting too!
  	6- nars orgasm blush - a great everyday blush that always looks perfect. and i like that there is a mirror in the compact!
  	7- maybelline full and soft mascara - best mascara ever! my lashes feel like they are naked but still look quite thick.
  	8- mac eye shadows - i love them all but my most used are dazzlelight, silver ring, carbon, parrot, solar white and beautiful iris.
  	9- mac lipsticks - great colour range and lots of finishes to choose from
  	10- mufe aqua lip liner - these liners do not budge at all! perfect for a night out!
  	11- mac msf - once again i cant possibly choose a favourite! but these are all great used alone or as a blush topper!
  	12- mac brushes - after i started to buy mac brushes my make up skills improved. i swear these brushes make application easier. and because they do so many there really is something for everything!

  	oh and can i sneakily give udpp my best of all vote?! because it really is amazing stuff! my pigments wouldnt look half as good without it!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 21, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> yes i am not a fan of mcdonalds chips at all! very salty and extremely soggy for some reason! burger king do the best chips! crispy and no salt! or not as much anyways! and yeah i think theyb are very hit and miss. i only get to go to a cco twice a year so usually i find something that i am after. i was shocked there were no msf's there today. that dissapointed me a little because i was hoping that comfort would be there! i missed out on that and i really fancy it! they did have both cooling powders from the disney collection which i was shocked at. although they seemed very pricey so i didnt buy the darker one (i already had truth and light).
> 
> and my top 12 products... only 12?! hee hee! here are mine -
> 
> ...


	lol  I love your list. It glitters beautifully!  UDPP is amazing stuff. I wish it existed when I was younger.  Everything creased and slid and faded and fall out. Blech!  I have so much UDPP on hand...just in case!  They better not drop it until I am dead!  I agree about the brushes, too. I love both my Sigma and MAC brushes. They just transform the look.  No more spongy applicators! Yay!  lol


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 21, 2011)

thank you! there are plenty other things i would have on my list but i guess i can get carried away! and i am like you and always have udpp on hand! i usually have a full sized and a couple of minis and a full sized sin version too! it is my primer of choice! i never tried too faced shadow insurence because i dont think anything can top udpp! i am sure one day i will buy it, but for now i am happy! and oh lord! sponge applicators were horrid! but the scary thing is that up until about 3-4 years ago i was still using them!! and the worst part? they never got washed! i'm ashamed of myself! lol!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 21, 2011)

oh and for the record it is really hard typing when a certain kitty keeps jumping onto my lap and padding his paws on me. and then whipping my face with his tail... i'm looking at you Dylan!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 21, 2011)

I am just like you!  I used the same dirty applicator year after year after year and never washed them. It amazes me we didn't go blind from some disease!  I have a tube of the Two Face Shadow Insurance but have not bothered to dip into it yet. I love my UDPP and yes, Sin is gorgeous too. I have 2 of those and 4 of the other. lol   I just keep picking them up every time I go to Sephora!

  	Awww...sounds like you are getting Kitty Loves!  When we had my first cat and hubby and I tried to play chess on the floor, she would just sit right in the middle of the board, knocking everything over and looked at us like "Are you serious?  Look at me!  I am gorgeous! Forget your stupid game!!"


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 21, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> I am just like you!  I used the same dirty applicator year after year after year and never washed them. It amazes me we didn't go blind from some disease!  I have a tube of the Two Face Shadow Insurance but have not bothered to dip into it yet. I love my UDPP and yes, Sin is gorgeous too. I have 2 of those and 4 of the other. lol   I just keep picking them up every time I go to Sephora!
> Awww...sounds like you are getting Kitty Loves!  When we had my first cat and hubby and I tried to play chess on the floor*, she would just sit right in the middle of the board, knocking everything over and looked at us like "Are you serious?  Look at me!  I am gorgeous! Forget your stupid game!!"*


	lol! yeah that sounds just like Dylan! if we watch tv he then jumps and sits on the tv stand in front of the screen! If i am reading a magazine he jumps on it and sits on it!  If i am in the loo he jumps on the doorhandle to come in with me.... he is very demanding!  Annie isn't like that at all. she knows what is accepatble!  Most of the time she has her play time and cuddles, then goes and sleeps for the day and comes back for more cuddles before bed!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 21, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> lol! yeah that sounds just like Dylan! if we watch tv he then jumps and sits on the tv stand in front of the screen! If i am reading a magazine he jumps on it and sits on it!  If i am in the loo he jumps on the doorhandle to come in with me.... he is very demanding!  Annie isn't like that at all. she knows what is accepatble!  Most of the time she has her play time and cuddles, then goes and sleeps for the day and comes back for more cuddles before bed!


  	lol Yeah, what is it about cats watching us go to the bathroom? They don't like it when we watch them!  Hmmm......   lol


----------



## Nzsallyb (Feb 21, 2011)

hey bimbos - terrible sad news in Nz at the moment. Christchurch has just had another huge earthquake (they had one in september), which was where i was in the weekend visiting blair - have only just managed to get ahold of him, he is ok thank god. bloody scary stuff, i am trying to get through to the hospital to let them know i can come for relief work. they are talking that there are deaths, so so horrible, but i am glad that nothing has happened to blair

http://tvnz.co.nz/national-news/live-updates-christchurch-quake-4038261


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 22, 2011)

Nzsallyb said:


> hey bimbos - terrible sad news in Nz at the moment. Christchurch has just had another huge earthquake (they had one in september), which was where i was in the weekend visiting blair - have only just managed to get ahold of him, he is ok thank god. bloody scary stuff, i am trying to get through to the hospital to let them know i can come for relief work. they are talking that there are deaths, so so horrible, but i am glad that nothing has happened to blair
> 
> http://tvnz.co.nz/national-news/live-updates-christchurch-quake-4038261


  	oh my goodness i am so sorry about what is going on overe there at the moment. I am pleased that Blair is ok though, i can only imagine how upset you must have been until you got hold of him. are his family and friends safe and ok? i hope that you can help out at the hospital.


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 22, 2011)

Sally - I heard the news too. Hope you and your loved ones are ok! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	It's so cute to hear about the antics of your kitties. They want your attention badly! lol! Great makeup lists, Lou & Debi! I dislike sponge applicators too! I used them when I just begin to buy makeup and they applied patchy and streaky on me. I tried to wash them but that is near impossible! The stuff do not come off at all. I've heard that soaking them in soapy water before washing helps so one day I may try doing that to my old sponge for foundation as see if it works. 

  	Everyone needs pizza, burger and chips once in a while! Don't feel bad! I love comfort and convenient food - in fact they are my favourite type of food! But luckily for me, my mum cooks most of the time so I only eat fast food about once a week. I think that is still quite frequent? lol! I quite like mcdonald's fries, and being salty is part of the reason. But sometimes it gets too salty, perhaps the staff accidentally overloads the salt.

  	Enjoy your CCO haul, Lou! The expensive crockery should last longer than the cheaper ones. They are suppose to be scratch and chip free. I love beautiful crockery and cutlery sets too. I think we all like pretty things here. And getting your new MacBook pro is very exciting! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's good to hear that it doesn't get dusty there so quickly. If I open my windows/doors, it gets dusty within a hour! I have no idea why there is so much dust from outside. Basically even if I dust twice daily, it will still be dusty, unless I shut the windows all the time and that is impossible as I'll suffocate. And dust is especially visible on a black surface, and it looks gross. Perhaps it is due to our humid climate and very built-up area?


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 22, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Sally - I heard the news too. Hope you and your loved ones are ok!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	and you are so lucky having your mum cook for you most days! i miss my mum's cooking! she did some lovely meals. and on a sunday we would have a lovely roast dinner! me and nick try our best, but sadly my cooking skills are nowhere near as good as my mum's! and nick's mums cooking is really good so i really dont compare to her!

  	and yes i guess we do all love pretty things here! it is looking like thursday will be the day the new macbook pros get released! i know i keep talking about it but its beacause i have been waiting and saving for so long!!

  	oh and yes if you have your window open i can see why things get so dusty so quickly. in the summer when we have the window open we gets lots of bits coming in the house. usually bits of flowers... you know like the white fluffy things! why cant i think of their name?! you can blow on them and they explode everywhere and fly away in the wind!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 22, 2011)

Sally~Good to know that you and your family are okay.  The pictures and video are heartbreaking.  I keep checking in with my friend who lives about 2 hours south of Christchurch. Her niece lives up there and is missing.  We are all praying that it is just a lack of being able to communicate as everything is so chaotic.  So much destruction and death. Watching those buildings fall apart like a deck of cards was heartbreaking. 

  	My cold seems a bit better today and I don't feel feverish. In fact last night I started to feel a little better, so that is good!  I ordered some goodies from Sephora, including 3 different bronzers (the Two Faced one, Bobbi Brown Bronzer in Light and NARS Laguna) and figured one of them has to work well, or don't bother with bronzers at all!  Hopefully they will all be light enough to use as contours, etc.  I also bought a few more NARS e/s and a bunch of BB ones, plus my first Shimmer Brick....I think it was the Pink Quartz one. I am curious as to how good it is.  So I look forward to these goodies by the end of the week.  I have so many fun things I want!  lol  As soon as my two present tarot selling transactions are complete and my customers have their goods and are happy, I plan to put more up for sale and keep funding my MU obsession!  Then hubby cannot complain!!  He can just look on in wonder, though he is funny when he picks out something for me that suits me perfectly. lol 

  	So....MAC Studio Fix +.  What exactly does it do, is it worth it and do you all use it regularly and notice any difference?


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 22, 2011)

Those white bits - are they dandelions? Or are they smaller ones? I get occasional small white bits, some kind of flower i guess, that float around and I can catch them with my fingers lol. Please talk about macbook pro! I'm so excited for you too! Then we will be sony tv and macbook pro buddies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	How's the cleaning of your garage? Hope it went smoothly!

  	Yes home cooked meals are the best! Too bad I can't cook much.

  	I know you mentioned you like green e/s. I came across this blog about green e/s look and this Oscar de la Renta spring/summer show with this gorgeous green e/s that I love. So here they are, hoping it will bring spring cheer to all of us. The revlon e/s are not released yet though.

  	http://beautyeditor.ca/2010/09/23/new-york-ss-11-its-time-for-your-eyeshadow-to-go-big-or-go-home-side-of-glitter-optional/\\

  	http://beautyeditor.ca/2010/12/10/video-gucci-westman-maybe-one-of-the-best-makeup-artists-on-earth-wishes-to-show-you-how-to-do-gorgeous-non-freaky-blue-green-eyeshadow/


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Debi, we seem to always post around this time together lol! I always see your post after I submitted mine, because I take so long to type everything. (I get distracted and paused halfway, usual.) Good to know you are better! Do rest well! And let us know how you like your bronzers, as well as your Nars and BB. I have one shimmerbrick, Nectar, and use it more for highlighting because it is quite shimmery and metallic.

  	I sometimes spray Fix + all over my face after I finish my makeup, so that my face don't look too powdery. Or I spray my brushes with Fix+ first before dipping into loose e/s or pigments.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 22, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Hi Debi, we seem to always post around this time together lol! I always see your post after I submitted mine, because I take so long to type everything. (I get distracted and paused halfway, usual.) Good to know you are better! Do rest well! And let us know how you like your bronzers, as well as your Nars and BB. I have one shimmerbrick, Nectar, and use it more for highlighting because it is quite shimmery and metallic.
> 
> I sometimes spray Fix + all over my face after I finish my makeup, so that my face don't look too powdery. Or I spray my brushes with Fix+ first before dipping into loose e/s or pigments.


  	lol  We do seem to be on a similar schedule!  I looked at the Nectar one and think that might be the next one, if I want another. The others look so light that even on my pale skin I don't think they would do much more than make me a shimmery ghost (which could come in handy for Halloween!).  Good to know Fix + has multiple purposes!!  Do you find you need to dab your face dry with a makeup sponge afterwards? I saw someone doing that in a YouTube video.  So, we put the powder on to set things and soften our look, then we put Fix + on to make it dewy again, and we put our makeup on, only to dab some off afterwards?  Hmm..  I think I am missing something here!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 22, 2011)

White floaty bits=Milkweed and dandelion fluff (seed pods migrating to new grounds!)


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 22, 2011)

It's all right, I wasn't sure how to use Fix+ at the beginning too. It is versatile and there are many ways to use it, depending on your skin or preference. Some like to spray it on the face before applying makeup so that the makeup will stay on better. I think if you spray a lot then perhaps you need to dab some off. I spray it only after I finish my full makeup, 2 or 3 spritz, and it dries off within a minute I think, so I don't need to dab. Oh the Fix+ nozzle tends to be powerful and expel the liquid strongly. lol It took me a while to get it right, I need to hold it at least 15cm away.

  	Thanks for the info about the white bits! I think we don't have dandelions here so those I see should be milkweeds.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 22, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> It's all right, I wasn't sure how to use Fix+ at the beginning too. It is versatile and there are many ways to use it, depending on your skin or preference. Some like to spray it on the face before applying makeup so that the makeup will stay on better. I think if you spray a lot then perhaps you need to dab some off. I spray it only after I finish my full makeup, 2 or 3 spritz, and it dries off within a minute I think, so I don't need to dab. Oh the Fix+ nozzle tends to be powerful and expel the liquid strongly. lol It took me a while to get it right, I need to hold it at least 15cm away.
> 
> Thanks for the info about the white bits! I think we don't have dandelions here so those I see should be milkweeds.


  	and yes you can use fix+ any way you want. there is no right or wrong really  unless you drink it of course!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 22, 2011)

lol The Milkweed is coming to get you!  Ha ha!  Just a wildflower that makes you sneeze, but pretty and enchanting to watch it flutter across the yard, like a miniature white ballerina!  When I was little we all played a game by picking out a milkweed in the air and following it as far as we could until it landed! 

  	Okay, I will get Fix + . I bet it will be awesome in the summer to refresh me! 

  	Battle of the Eyeshadow Day here.  I started off feeling funky and very natural with my Tenderling blush and my Nico as a soft natural highlight.  Then I thought, hmmm...eyes! What to do?  I decided to try the Romantic Eye palette by Two Faced.  Something gentle, right? Good grief.  First the white highlight which was about 10 times more glimmery and fluffy than Albatross!  Instant scary eyes.  Tried to sooth it down with the pink and soft grey colour. Good...doing better.  Then the dark plum colour. One eye came out great The other eye had a mind of its own, or at least the shadow did. It globbed up in one section and refused to be put on another. I used tissues.  I used various brushes. I used fingers!  No luck!!!  It would not budge, it would not take shadow! What is up with this?  I finally gave up, grabbed my Beautiful Iris by MAC and just swooshed it across 3/4ths of the lid.  Now I look ready for a disco.  Yeehaw.  And I was going for a natural look....


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 22, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> lol The Milkweed is coming to get you!  Ha ha!  Just a wildflower that makes you sneeze, but pretty and enchanting to watch it flutter across the yard, like a miniature white ballerina!  When I was little we all played a game by picking out a milkweed in the air and following it as far as we could until it landed!
> 
> Okay, I will get Fix + . I bet it will be awesome in the summer to refresh me!
> 
> Battle of the Eyeshadow Day here.  I started off feeling funky and very natural with my Tenderling blush and my Nico as a soft natural highlight.  Then I thought, hmmm...eyes! What to do?  I decided to try the Romantic Eye palette by Two Faced.  Something gentle, right? Good grief.  First the white highlight which was about 10 times more glimmery and fluffy than Albatross!  Instant scary eyes.  Tried to sooth it down with the pink and soft grey colour. Good...doing better.  Then the dark plum colour. One eye came out great The other eye had a mind of its own, or at least the shadow did. It globbed up in one section and refused to be put on another. I used tissues.  I used various brushes. I used fingers!  No luck!!!  It would not budge, it would not take shadow! What is up with this?  I finally gave up, grabbed my Beautiful Iris by MAC and just swooshed it across 3/4ths of the lid.  Now I look ready for a disco.  Yeehaw.  And I was going for a natural look....


	lol!!! sorry to chuckle at your bad eye day but this made me laugh so hard just now!! 'instant scary eyes'!!! hee hee hee! but it happens to us all at points, i once applied push the edge pigment (super dark purple) to my crease, but in the process had too much on my brush and it fell all down my face! and because i do my foundation and stuff first i had to wash everything off and start again! but at least beautiful iris came to the rescue! i love that shadow! mine has a big old dip in it!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 22, 2011)

lol It IS funny! Thank goodness I was not trying to get out somewhere. I will have to be careful to pick out tried and true items when I am on the go and leave the experimenting for free days!  It is so funny that an eyeshadow can look so pretty and tame in the palette and then become an absolute disaster when you put it on.  Fall out city, too.  OMG, the pink was like chalk.  I was showing my husband my eyes..."Honey, look at this," stuffing my face in his, closing my eyes, ignoring the fact that he is trying to work, "One side isn't working right!  That little corner of my eye refuses to accept any shadow. Isn't that weird?" lol  After I swooshed the Beautiful Iris on he said "Ooh, purple! Hey, that spot is covered now!"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	My motto now is when all else fails, swoosh on a bright, bold colour or a ton of pigment. It can only make it better!

  	Sending milkweed across the pond to visit Lou :::::::  *  *  *  *  :::::::


----------



## Nzsallyb (Feb 22, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Sally~Good to know that you and your family are okay.  The pictures and video are heartbreaking.  I keep checking in with my friend who lives about 2 hours south of Christchurch. Her niece lives up there and is missing.  We are all praying that it is just a lack of being able to communicate as everything is so chaotic.  So much destruction and death. Watching those buildings fall apart like a deck of cards was heartbreaking.


	im yet to hear back from a few friends, but i am just so so glad that blair is ok, for a moment i had to consider what id do if i lost him, as all the reports was that there were just bodies been pulled from buildings. and there are heartbreaking stories, like a lady dying in the street with her baby in her arms (reading that made me cry). 

  	it so horrible, how much more devastation can NZ take? Christchurch is where my partner is living and he has just brought a house there, so im aiming to get a job there! lucky im used to earthquakes

  	its times like these when u really figure out what is important, and it certainly isnt makeup!! 

  	how are you all ladies?


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 22, 2011)

Nzsallyb said:


> im yet to hear back from a few friends, but i am just so so glad that blair is ok, for a moment i had to consider what id do if i lost him, as all the reports was that there were just bodies been pulled from buildings. and there are heartbreaking stories, like a lady dying in the street with her baby in her arms (reading that made me cry).
> it so horrible, how much more devastation can NZ take? Christchurch is where my partner is living and he has just brought a house there, so im aiming to get a job there! lucky im used to earthquakes
> 
> its times like these when u really figure out what is important, and it certainly isnt makeup!!
> ...


  	honestly it is such a terrible thing.  and somebody dying in the street like that with her child is heartbreaking. i can only imagine the roller coaster of emtions you must have been feeling until you got in contact with Blair. and i really hope you hear from your other friends soon.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 22, 2011)

Lou~I'm going to package up some milkweed and send it to you. lol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  	I am on edge. My friend's niece, who lives in Christchurch is still missing. No one has seen her or heard from her since the earthquake.  The family is so shaken up.  I've been glued to FB waiting to hear if she received any good news. Nothing yet and they have now reported her to the police.  Lots of prayers going out.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Feb 22, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Lou~I'm going to package up some milkweed and send it to you. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	it is horrible watching it on tv. there are over 300 people missing, 75 confirmed dead, and they have abandonned a building which had alot of people in it, as there was a fire in it too, and it is just getting way to dangerous for search and rescue, and they are saying that the people in the building are dead from the gases and smoke.

  	keep us informed if they find her debi!


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 22, 2011)

Sally, I am so so sorry you are having to go through this. I was looking at the pics on yahoo today and was just shocked. I sat here with my hand either over my mouth or my heart. It is just unbelievable and so sad. You and your loved ones are in my thoughts and prayers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	And not knowing is so hard, just waiting to hear something and praying it is good news. The first time my son was in Iraq in 2006 when it was so very bad there I was just a mess everytime I heard a marine was killed. I was in a state of panic until I heard from him.

  	Debi--I hope you hear from your loved one as well and hope all are safe.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 23, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Sally, I am so so sorry you are having to go through this. I was looking at the pics on yahoo today and was just shocked. I sat here with my hand either over my mouth or my heart. It is just unbelievable and so sad. You and your loved ones are in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I have stopped looking at pictures and videos now.  It's just terrible.  But is is good that the emergancy services are doing everything they possibly can.  Are you going to go there Sally to help at th hospital?  or are you on standby at the moment?  It is so good of you to offer to help the people in need.

  	i hope everybody is doing ok. today me and nick will be going shopping in the city centre. not for anything exciting though! we need things like a new mop, new laundy basket and boring house stuff like that! oh and possibly a new bookcase too but it depends if i can find a nice looking one that is also a reasonable price!


----------



## vintageroses (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey everyone! How are you guys?! I've been away for way too long!  Hope everyone is doing good! I have 265 post in the thread to catch up on! 

  	Love your new pic lou


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 23, 2011)

I haven't even turned the tv on today to see what is new, but I do come with very good news.  They found my friend's niece and she is fine.  Her electricity was off, her cell was crushed from being flung from a table across the room, but she is well.  What a relief. There are so many still trapped that I feel like we are going through 9/11 again, only this time it is a natural disaster rather than terrorism.  Watching all the videos and seeing the pictures are just heartbreaking.  I hope they will be able to rescue many more and that the missing people numbers will drop considerably with the hope they are fine or just in various hospitals mending or staying with other people.  Prayers to all involved.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 23, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> I haven't even turned the tv on today to see what is new, but I do come with very good news.  They found my friend's niece and she is fine.  Her electricity was off, her cell was crushed from being flung from a table across the room, but she is well.  What a relief. There are so many still trapped that I feel like we are going through 9/11 again, only this time it is a natural disaster rather than terrorism.  Watching all the videos and seeing the pictures are just heartbreaking.  I hope they will be able to rescue many more and that the missing people numbers will drop considerably with the hope they are fine or just in various hospitals mending or staying with other people.  Prayers to all involved.


	oh that is fantastic news indeed! i am so pleased that she is alive and well.   you must be so relieved!!

  	me and nick had a nice time in the city centre. we bought a new mop and various other house stuff. no cheap but nice bookcase though! i think we will have to save up for one. i prefer solid wood ones rather than the ones that are build it yourself out of ply wood ones! they last much longer. we also had a nice lunch out  i was a little naughty again and me and nick shared a piece of chocolate cake for dessert! it was sooo good! after not really having chocolate and no cake this year it felt like it was well deserved! i shall work out extra hard tonight though to make up for it. and then tomorrow we are staying home so i shall be able to eat healthy again. also nick has just sorted the garage on his own. it was soo cold outside and i just wanted to be indoors with the kitties! lazy me!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 23, 2011)

^^ Hi! Good to see you again! Enjoy catching up at Specktra!

  	Sally - What a terrible, heavy feeling it must be. You are right, makeup will be the last time on anyone's mind there! But you people are strong and will be able to rebuild. 

  	Debi - Hope you friend's niece is all right. 

  	The milkweeds are weeds so no wonder I see quite a lot of them when I play in the grass field when I was a kid. lol Lou maybe lots of them are growing outside now because Debi sent them over to you. Lou - Did you find the bookcase? Hope you enjoyed shopping and managed to clean the garage.

  	I didn't have the terribly bad eyeshadow day today, but my left eye makeup was darker and more intense, and I brought the dark colour too high up the crease, than my right. I kept adding colours to the left eye initally because the right was darker. So I went shopping and watched The King's Speech with unbalanced eye makeup. I used the MUFE diamond powder #15 which is a brown with multi-coloured glitters. It has micro brown shimmers and slightly larger multi-coloured glitters. I love the effect and took pics but the glitters didn't show up with the camera at all. I also used MUFE HD foundation and the finish was very natural. But it takes more work to blend it out evenly as it goes on streaky in the beginning. The lift concealer is awesome, I only need to use a tiny amount on my undereye lids and it covers my dark circles (not completely because I have serious dark circles). The texture is very light!

  	The King's Speech is nice to watch! I like the way it is filmed and there were funny bits throughout the film. Didn't feel bored at any scene. And I finally bought the kenzo perfume that I chanced upon and like, L'eau de Kenzo Amour. It is LE and there are only 4 bottles left in one counter, but I bought it at another counter which had more stocks as the counter is giving a free pouch and mini Floral Amour lotion with the purchase.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 23, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> ^^ Hi! Good to see you again! Enjoy catching up at Specktra!
> 
> Sally - What a terrible, heavy feeling it must be. You are right, makeup will be the last time on anyone's mind there! But you people are strong and will be able to rebuild.
> 
> ...


  	nope, no bookcase  we shall save up for a nice one though. we need something solid because there are quite a few heavy hard back books that need putting somewhere!

  	oh and yes that has happened to me before as well - having one eye darker than the other or the crease colour too high! it is very frustrating! sometimes i i realise what is happening early on during application i am able to use a q tip to wipe some of the make up away! and i am pleased you like the hd foundation. i still havent tried it! mainly because i;d have to buy it online and i am not sure what colour i would be! for now i shall stick to my revlon colour stay! it is great in winter when i need more coverage - but because it sets quite quickly i have to blend it quickly! and that is good news that the concealer is doing a good job too!

  	i need to see the kings speech! everybody is raving about it! and i love it when you get free gifts with perfumes! enjoy!


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi Lou! I saw your post after I posted mine. I'm 117 for the hd foundation because I have slight yellow undertones. You could be 110 (more pink) or 115, but yes, it is much safer to match it in person. We don't want to be walking around with a face that is a different colour from the rest of our body! Foundation matching can be so troublesome. Not sure if you already know, but the hd foundation gives very light coverage, and dark blemishes show through. I like my foundation light to medium coverage, so on days when I need medium coverage, I will not use the hd foundation.
  	I just checked the MUFE website and it is supposed to give medium to full coverage. Perhaps it can be built up! Interesting! I will try it next time when I'm not rushing to leave the house.

  	It's better to get a solid wood bookcase because those plywoods will sink and bend very quickly with heavy books. Mine was like that and it didn't look good or stable. Go watch the King's Speech. It gave me some insight of royals at that time. And I like Colin Firth too. He is very charming in Mamma Mia!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 23, 2011)

I just love watching the trailers of The King's Speech and know I will get the DVD as soon as it comes out!  I also want The Black Swan, HP 7 part 1, Narnia and I am forgetting one.  I am behind in the viewing!  My two tarot book transactions are complete, so now I can start selling off some decks. I love doing this.  I try to price them decently so they will sell.  But at 100.0 to 150 per batch, they go quickly and that helps pay for my other obsessions!  My hubby is always amazed at how fast they get snapped up!  I'm already adding more goodies to my next Sephora order, which won't be until March!  Does anyone have those multiples by NARS? I have been going back and forth on them, only because of the price, but the more I watch them being used on YouTube the more I want a few!  What a handy thing to have in my collection to smear on at a moment's notice or carry in my purse during day trips.  I'm doing a fine job of talking myself into this!!  I can't wait until my Bobbi Brown stuff comes and my bronzers.  I hope they all work nicely! 

  	Lou~glad you are still having such a fun and productive, yet relaxing vacation. It sounds just like the kind hubby and I take!  It feels great to get things accomplished!  I have a lot of books, having been an English major with a concentration on Victorian Literature and society.  I used to run book chats, tutor and hold lectures on various novels, like Wuthering Heights, Dracula, various Hardy, Eliot, Gaskell and Dickens novels.  I now own 4 huge Victorian styled barrister bookcases in mahoghany. Costly and super heavy, but they hold so much!  Still, I am forever weeding out my collection!

  	<~~Loves freebies and little trial sizes as presents when I buy from places!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 23, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> I just love watching the trailers of The King's Speech and know I will get the DVD as soon as it comes out!  I also want The Black Swan, HP 7 part 1, Narnia and I am forgetting one.  I am behind in the viewing!  My two tarot book transactions are complete, so now I can start selling off some decks. I love doing this.  I try to price them decently so they will sell.  But at 100.0 to 150 per batch, they go quickly and that helps pay for my other obsessions!  My hubby is always amazed at how fast they get snapped up!  I'm already adding more goodies to my next Sephora order, which won't be until March!  Does anyone have those multiples by NARS? I have been going back and forth on them, only because of the price, but the more I watch them being used on YouTube the more I want a few!  What a handy thing to have in my collection to smear on at a moment's notice or carry in my purse during day trips.  I'm doing a fine job of talking myself into this!!  I can't wait until my Bobbi Brown stuff comes and my bronzers.  I hope they all work nicely!
> 
> Lou~glad you are still having such a fun and productive, yet relaxing vacation. It sounds just like the kind hubby and I take!  It feels great to get things accomplished!  I have a lot of books, having been an English major with a concentration on Victorian Literature and society.  I used to run book chats, tutor and hold lectures on various novels, like Wuthering Heights, Dracula, various Hardy, Eliot, Gaskell and Dickens novels.  I now own 4 huge Victorian styled barrister bookcases in mahoghany. Costly and super heavy, but they hold so much!  Still, I am forever weeding out my collection!
> 
> <~~Loves freebies and little trial sizes as presents when I buy from places!


	the black swan has been my favourite film this year so far. i absolutely loved everything about it and i cant wait to buy it on blu ray! and congrats on selling more of your tarrot things! that is great news. and i have the nars mini multiples set which includes orgasm, malibu and copacobana  they are really nice. and a nicve change if your cheeks are a little dry. i really want to try the new liquid illuminators from nars next!

  	and yes i love reading. my mum is an english teacher so she has always encouraged me and my brother to read lots. my brother no longer reads but i always have a book on the go. i even have a sony reader which is good for taking away with me! sometimes though i do tend to read young adult books! at the moment i am just finishing up the pretty little liars book series!

  	and i guess we all love freebies! or loyalty gifts as i prefer to call them!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 23, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> the black swan has been my favourite film this year so far. i absolutely loved everything about it and i cant wait to buy it on blu ray! and congrats on selling more of your tarrot things! that is great news. and i have the nars mini multiples set which includes orgasm, malibu and copacobana  they are really nice. and a nicve change if your cheeks are a little dry. i really want to try the new liquid illuminators from nars next!
> and yes i love reading. my mum is an english teacher so she has always encouraged me and my brother to read lots. my brother no longer reads but i always have a book on the go. i even have a sony reader which is good for taking away with me! sometimes though i do tend to read young adult books! at the moment i am just finishing up the pretty little liars book series!
> 
> and i guess we all love freebies! or loyalty gifts as i prefer to call them!


	Lou~You enabler!  Now I have to check what an illuminator is.  lol  Shame, shame...  And now I have to get a few multiples because I think I would wear them on my cheek and lips, though probably not on my eyes!  Mostly cheeks for me, really.

  	I am like you. A book always (presently a reread of A Room With A View), but I also love reading children's classics and YA books. I like to mix it up and if I finish a book I can't go bed until I have picked out my next read and started a chapter or two. I also love rereading.

  	When I was an Avon Lady from age 17-21, in only 3 months I became the highest seller in our district. One thing I did a lot of was use some of the money I made to get a lot of those trial sized perfumes and lipsticks and make up special goody bags for my customers.  They really appreciated it and it did make sales rise.  But even if it didn't, it was a nice gesture and fun to do for others.  And I would buy a ton for myself, too!  I sold all my stuff when I stopped selling Avon. I wish I had kept it, but I made a lot of money off of my samples.  The two reasons I left was because I needed a real job after graduation from college to pay my student loan off (at that point I had to get it paid in 2 years so I could enter the convent. Ha!) and one that would give me my full health/dental benefits.  But we were also supposed to always wear Avon and I didn't. I loved Maybelline and Loreal and was wearing those on my face more than my Avon products. So even now, as much as I love my MAC, I have to mix it up and be free to go to any line I want.  But Sephora does get some extra points for all their samples and goodies!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Feb 23, 2011)

Loving your new picture, Lou, you look gorgeous! Not sure how long you've had it, I've been neglecting Specktra


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 23, 2011)

LittleMaryJane said:


> Loving your new picture, Lou, you look gorgeous! Not sure how long you've had it, I've been neglecting Specktra


	thanks so much sweetie! i only changed it a couple of days ago. how have you been? you and your man ok?


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 23, 2011)

MissQQ-- Do you find the MUFE lift concealer to crease at all? I've been thinking of picking this up.


  	Debi-- I can't wait to watch "King's Speech" I along with a gizillion other women fell in love with Colin Firt when I first saw him in "Pride and Prejudice" and I also love "The Importance of Being Earnest" as I love Oscar Wilde.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 23, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> MissQQ-- Do you find the MUFE lift concealer to crease at all? I've been thinking of picking this up.
> 
> 
> Debi-- I can't wait to watch "King's Speech" I along with a gizillion other women fell in love with Colin Firt when I first saw him in "Pride and Prejudice" and I also love "The Importance of Being Earnest" as I love Oscar Wilde.


	oh yes... pride and prejudice... that wet shirt!!  i think you could be right!


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 23, 2011)

Debi--forgot this...I saw that you also love children's lit, no doubt you've read many works by Louisa May Alcott. I of couse loved all her children's books and as an adult searched for more of her. Have you read her darker stuff? I find the contrast so interesting and telling about her. Here's a few I love.

  	"The Long Fatal Love Chase"---love this one

*These are collections of adult short stories:*
  	"Behind a Mask: The Unknown Thrillers Of Louisa May Alcott" 
  	"A Double Life: Newly Discovered Thrillers of Louisa May Alcott "
  	"Plots and Counterplots: More Unkown Thrillers of Louisa May Alsott"

  	I am also a great fan Jane Austen, but really who isn't?


----------



## Nzsallyb (Feb 23, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> I haven't even turned the tv on today to see what is new, but I do come with very good news.  They found my friend's niece and she is fine.  Her electricity was off, her cell was crushed from being flung from a table across the room, but she is well.  What a relief. There are so many still trapped that I feel like we are going through 9/11 again, only this time it is a natural disaster rather than terrorism.  Watching all the videos and seeing the pictures are just heartbreaking.  I hope they will be able to rescue many more and that the missing people numbers will drop considerably with the hope they are fine or just in various hospitals mending or staying with other people.  Prayers to all involved.


	thank god she is ok debi!

  	i cant avoid it, all thats on the tv at the moment is th earthquake, you cant avoid it.


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 23, 2011)

Sally are you in the medical field or a volunteer? Sorry if I have missed this if you have mentioned before.

  	I can't even imagine what you guys are going through. We feel so helpless in helping so far away. Stay safe Sweetie, you have lots of support from all of us here.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 23, 2011)

Lou~Even though I have had my day in sales, I am very good at persuading a person that they NEED something. lol  Maybe because I am so good at persuading myself!  lol I will look into the highlighters! 

  	For fans of Colin Firth, don't forget one of his best hunky movies "Valmont", which is based on Dangerous Liaisons, but has a bit more wit and comedy in it. I love that version!  And he is such a charmer in it that you can't get upset over him!

  	ShadowAddict~I live about 20 minutes away from The Orchard House, as well as Sleepy Hollow, where Louisa May Alcott and family are buried, along with Emerson, Hawthorne, Thoreau and others. It is a wonderful area to live near. We do the tour every year and attend the Christmas specials as well.  I have read all her darker novels or "pot boilers" as she loved to call them.  And highly recommend another excellent novel of hers..."Work".  Very autobiographical of her work as an adult in Boston and local areas. 

  	Sally~I can't even imagine what it is like except again, it reminds me so much of 9/11, the destruction, the chaos and trying to find live people in the rubble. We were friends with John Ogonowski, the pilot of the first plane that crashed into the towers.  My aunt and uncle had lunch with him at his home (a farm, as he was part of the Dracut Grange and Conservation Society) less than 24 hours before it happened.  My husband's coworker was servicing one of the towers, got out, but debris hit him on the back of the head as he walked away. He slipped into a coma and died 3 days later.  Always a very hard day to remember and I can't watch that video of the first plane anymore, even though we are pretty sure he died shortly before that in a struggle to keep the control of the plane. So, I think I know some of the sadness and shock going on over there.  Wishing you all the best, lots of prayers and strength, lots of hope still for anyone trapped and injured.


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 23, 2011)

Quote:


ElvenEyes said:


> Lou~Even though I have had my day in sales, I am very good at persuading a person that they NEED something. lol  Maybe because I am so good at persuading myself!  lol I will look into the highlighters!
> 
> For fans of Colin Firth, don't forget one of his best hunky movies *"Valmont", *which is based on Dangerous Liaisons, but has a bit more wit and comedy in it. I love that version!  And he is such a charmer in it that you can't get upset over him!
> 
> ...


 
	 Oh yes I love "Valmont", I have it on VHS.






  I am positively* GREEN *with envy.


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 23, 2011)

This is my first atempt at posting a photo so I hope I'm doing it correctly.

  	This is my baby Ishmael. This was taken a few years ago with his beloved red football.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Feb 23, 2011)

^^ What a sweetie pie!!!  He's adorable!!!

  	Hi again, gals! Thanks for all your concern - I'm around, but I'm still sick so I'm sleeping off most of my day and trying to catch up on schoolwork for the rest of it. Because of this, I haven't been too active on the threads - but I'm still lurking as much as I can! It's just tough to keep up with all the posts, sometimes! I have to try and make an appointment to test my pulmonary functioning because I'm hacking up a storm and can't breathe, although my initial doctor's visit found nothing. My week has been all kinds of fun.

  	Sally, I'm so sorry to hear about all the devastation in NZ right now, but I'm so glad both you and Blair are safe! My thoughts and prayers are with you.

  	Hope you're all happy and well!! 





 xoxo


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 23, 2011)

ShadowAddict~Gorgeous photo and dog!  Sheltie or Collie?  They have such beautiful faces! Thanks for sharing! 

  	Jen~lol Just wrote to you again. Ya didn't think I would let you off that easily did you?  I am so sorry to hear you are still sick and hope they can fix you up fast.  Have they put you on antibiotics?  I love Zithromax.  It has knocked out every case I have had of Bronchitis or sinus infection I have ever had, and I get a lot of them.  Drink loads of water, put a humidifier in your room if the doctor okays it.  Sounds like you have a nasty case of something that doesn't want to give up. 

  	Lots of hugs and best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 23, 2011)

Jenn, thank you and so sorry to hear you are still ill. As Debi said drinks a lot of water. I hate medical tests also but at least they're checking to make sure all is well. Hang in there and I hope you get to feeling better soon.

  	Debi, thanks. My baby is a Sheltie. He had already started losing a bit of his fur in this pic. When he started losing some the vet ran blood tests and was diagnosed with hythyroidism and his big brown eyes don't look as bright as they used to. This was kind of funny as I was diagnosed about 10 years prior. We are both on thyroid medication. So I guess he gets it from his mommy


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 24, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Jenn, thank you and so sorry to hear you are still ill. As Debi said drinks a lot of water. I hate medical tests also but at least they're checking to make sure all is well. Hang in there and I hope you get to feeling better soon.
> 
> Debi, thanks. My baby is a Sheltie. He had already started losing a bit of his fur in this pic. When he started losing some the vet ran blood tests and was diagnosed with hythyroidism and his big brown eyes don't look as bright as they used to. This was kind of funny as I was diagnosed about 10 years prior. We are both on thyroid medication.* So I guess he gets it from his mommy*


	hee hee! bless you both!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 24, 2011)

oh i forgot to tell everybody about my exciting night  i didnt feel very well yesterday so went to bed early. but at about 1am my phone rang because the alarm was going off at my store. my assistant manager didnt answer his phone so i had to go out to it. turns out the whole thing was buggered! it took me an hour on the phone to some guy trying to reset the bloody thing! nick came out with me who also wasn't impressed at the amount of time it was taking! we finally got home at about 2.15am, me feeling like poop and then i couldnt get back to sleep! ggrrrr! i told the guys they need to get somebody out to service the alarm today! i am not going out again!!


----------



## kittykit (Feb 24, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> oh i forgot to tell everybody about my exciting night  i didnt feel very well yesterday so went to bed early. but at about 1am my phone rang because the alarm was going off at my store. my assistant manager didnt answer his phone so i had to go out to it. turns out the whole thing was buggered! it took me an hour on the phone to some guy trying to reset the bloody thing! nick came out with me who also wasn't impressed at the amount of time it was taking! we finally got home at about 2.15am, me feeling like poop and then i couldnt get back to sleep! ggrrrr! i told the guys they need to get somebody out to service the alarm today! i am not going out again!!


  	That sucks, Lou! Are you staying at home today? I hope you are!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 24, 2011)

kittykit said:


> That sucks, Lou! Are you staying at home today? I hope you are!



 	oh yeah! we're not going out anywhere today. i got up at about 8am (not late enough but kitties wanted their breakfast!) did a little bit of house work and now i am just on the net. i will most likely have a nap later on today.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 24, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> oh yeah! we're not going out anywhere today. i got up at about 8am (not late enough but kitties wanted their breakfast!) did a little bit of house work and now i am just on the net. i will most likely have a nap later on today.


	Aw, Lou.  What a bummer. But don't let it get you down. Just take a super mellow day, play with kitties, watch a movie, order makeup (that always helps..hehehe...) and take a nice long nap. Pamper yourself today so you will be fresh for fun tomorrow.  It is okay to have a mellow day in your vacation, just don't let it get stressy and frustrating. 

  	If it makes you feel any better, I was up until almost 2am with cramps. At 1:30 I decided to have a bit of fun, use my Mineralized foundation from MAC for the first time (what brush are we supposed to use to apply it???) and then some Benetint. Came out cute, dewy and fresh!  Tossed on some perfume and fell sound asleep. By then the Motrin had kicked in. Woke looking like a delicately flushed princess. Tired, but cute!  lol  And my Sephora order comes later today!  Woot!


----------



## kittykit (Feb 24, 2011)

Quote:


LMD84 said:


> oh yeah! we're not going out anywhere today. i got up at about 8am (not late enough but kitties wanted their breakfast!) did a little bit of house work and now i am just on the net. i will most likely have a nap later on today.


  	Sounds great  I want more sleep! Sandy's been a little bugger... He wakes up as early as 6:15am in the morning to take him out for potty. Usually he will not leave his bed until 8ish... He was staying with my best friend (who wakes up as early as 6am to get ready for work) when we're on vacation. I think he's used to waking up early now. It sucks to go outside so early in the morning especially when it's -12°C. The sky is clear and it's so sunny today but freezing cold. I've had enough of this winter!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 24, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Aw, Lou.  What a bummer. But don't let it get you down. Just take a super mellow day, play with kitties, watch a movie, order makeup (that always helps..hehehe...) and take a nice long nap. Pamper yourself today so you will be fresh for fun tomorrow.  It is okay to have a mellow day in your vacation, just don't let it get stressy and frustrating.
> If it makes you feel any better, I was up until almost 2am with cramps. At 1:30 I decided to have a bit of fun, use my Mineralized foundation from MAC for the first time (what brush are we supposed to use to apply it???) and then some Benetint. Came out cute, dewy and fresh!  Tossed on some perfume and fell sound asleep. By then the Motrin had kicked in. Woke looking like a delicately flushed princess. Tired, but cute!  lol  And my Sephora order comes later today!  Woot!


  	yeah i have been having a nice relaxing day. watching some tv. dylan amused me by stealing a straw from my glass everytime i wasnt looking at it! i the end i gave it him to play with! i swear he prefers free stuff to actual toys! lol! oh and i wont be buying make up today - because it is macbook pro day!! i'm just waiting for the apple store to go live now! i shall buy the top end 13'' one i think. i want trhe bigger hard drive and faster processor! some people are moaning about no dedicated grpahics card but this doesnt bother me at all - i dont really play games anymore so dont need it.

  	and i am sorry about your cramps. are you feeling better today? and which mineralize foundation have you got? i use the mineralize one that comes in the compact and is very creamy. for that i use a 188 or 130 brush to apply. the 130 is great because it's chubby but stubby so good for getting in the nooks!  and benetint is a great product! ands thats cute about looking like a flushed princess - sadly i did not look that good when i woke up! lol!  and i hope you enjoy your sephora goodies when they arrive!!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 24, 2011)

When we get our milk gallons they have these little plastic twisties on top and that was one of my first cats favorite toys. And her crocheted catnip mouse!  My second cat was insane.  Her favourite toy, besides Nester, her crocheted catnip donkey, was a clean piece of cat litter. She loved wacking that across the floor and we would have to get it for her when it went under the fridge or the oven.  Our kitchen is long so she would literally spend hours playing with it. lol Cats!! 

  	Not better yet, though right now better than last night!  Mine is the mineralized one in the compact, too. It looks like a cream to powder. I actually like it more than I expected!  I was using a Sigma foundation brush and smearing it like paint on me. It felt good. lol  One good thing about bangs.  You don't need to put any makeup up there!  It is always hidden!  So, go for the chubby/stubby kind. I think I have one of those sitting around, waiting!  Thanks!  Oh, and I never look that good in the morning. Makeup did it all. lol


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 24, 2011)

^^ THis is exciting! Will you be one of the first to get the notebook? Hope everything goes smoothly.

	I like reading but haven't been doing so for a while until recently because I have so much time for myself now.  Now I know I can ask you ladies to recommend good books!

  	Jen - get well soon!


ElvenEyes said:


> Aw, Lou.  What a bummer. But don't let it get you down. Just take a super mellow day, play with kitties, watch a movie, order makeup (that always helps..hehehe...) and take a nice long nap. Pamper yourself today so you will be fresh for fun tomorrow.  It is okay to have a mellow day in your vacation, just don't let it get stressy and frustrating.
> If it makes you feel any better, I was up until almost 2am with cramps. At 1:30 I decided to have a bit of fun, use my Mineralized foundation from MAC for the first time (what brush are we supposed to use to apply it???) and then some Benetint. Came out cute, dewy and fresh!  Tossed on some perfume and fell sound asleep. By then the Motrin had kicked in. Woke looking like a delicately flushed princess. Tired, but cute!  lol  And my Sephora order comes later today!  Woot!


	Sorry that you are in pain again. Good to know you had fun with the mineral blush. I don't have it so I don't know what is good for application. Enjoy your Sephora goodies! There are lots of things to play with! I'm having some sleepless nights lately, probably because my mind is too unoccupied in the day so at night it starts working. I'm the type who needs something to think about all time. And I also go to my makeup drawer when I can't sleep and look at them, but I don't apply them. I'm coming down with cough and sniffs too. Hope it doesn't get worse!

  	The 9/11 must be a terrible experience for you because the casulties are people you know, I cannot imagine that. I hope time lessens the pain for you and your loved ones. Although I don't know anyone personally and it happened so far away from me, I was very affected by it as an 18-yr old student then. It was horrifying, and the stories and pics didn't help. I don't think they should have shown the images of the planes hitting the towers so excessively. I know later on those images were restricted and cannot be shown unneccessarily, or something like that.

  	I hope all Bimbos have a great Friday and enjoy the coming weekend!

  	ETA: Hi Debi! LOL! Saw your post after I posted again. I'm glad you are a bit better. Also, very relief that your friend's niece is safe. I want to hunt down Sigma brushes, heard good things about them.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 24, 2011)

Lou~Forgot to say Yeehaw on your new computer!  I bet you are super excited about it!  I love it when the time comes for a new one. I get all bubbly inside!  I prefer my massive desktop with the 23" screen.  lol I get deep into my computer world!  I don't game either, except for FV, which I am so sick of and considering retiring from very soon! 

  	Miss QQ~Thank you. We have done our best to put things at peace over 9/11. Frankly the whole world is rather sad shape and the human race needs to grow up.  These kind of hateful actions make absolutely no sense and are done by innocents who have been brainwashed and come from countries of strife we cannot even imagine, and ruled over by men with no souls who let everyone else do their dirty work.  They want us to hate and live in fear, but I refuse to do so.  The way things are going over there they will end up blowing each other up first. 

  	Sigma brushes are wonderful!  I sometimes like them better than certain MAC ones because the bristles never fall out, whereas my MAC brushes tend to shed more. But I probably have an even amount of both now!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 24, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Sorry that you are in pain again. Good to know you had fun with the mineral blush. I don't have it so I don't know what is good for application. Enjoy your Sephora goodies! There are lots of things to play with! I'm having some sleepless nights lately, probably because my mind is too unoccupied in the day so at night it starts working. I'm the type who needs something to think about all time. And I also go to my makeup drawer when I can't sleep and look at them, but I don't apply them. I'm coming down with cough and sniffs too. Hope it doesn't get worse!
> The 9/11 must be a terrible experience for you because the casulties are people you know, I cannot imagine that. I hope time lessens the pain for you and your loved ones. Although I don't know anyone personally and it happened so far away from me, I was very affected by it as an 18-yr old student then. It was horrifying, and the stories and pics didn't help. I don't think they should have shown the images of the planes hitting the towers so excessively. I know later on those images were restricted and cannot be shown unneccessarily, or something like that.
> 
> I hope all Bimbos have a great Friday and enjoy the coming weekend!
> ...


	thank you! i have just ordered it now! in the end i went for the base 13'' model but made the hard drive bigger. nick said that i really wouldnt need a faster processor and that for an extra £300 it wasnt worth it. now i have to wait for it to be delivered! it wiill arrive at my store within 3 buisness days apparently. and it made me chuckle that i was having an apple product delivered to a sony store!

  	and yes it is so annoying not to be able to fall asleep again! i guess that our minds dont switch off once awake! nick fell asleep very quickly though! and it is very good that you didnt get called out in the middle of the night with your one. when it is the evening it's not so bad - but to wake up a phone call like that is not good!

  	yes i hope that everybody enjoys there day and there weekend. i am not sure what me and nick will do. i think we will be going back to the city centre tomorrow. not to shop but just to get out of the house and to go out for a meal again.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 24, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Lou~Forgot to say Yeehaw on your new computer!  I bet you are super excited about it!  I love it when the time comes for a new one. I get all bubbly inside!  I prefer my massive desktop with the 23" screen.  lol I get deep into my computer world!  I don't game either, except for FV, which I am so sick of and considering retiring from very soon!
> 
> Miss QQ~Thank you. We have done our best to put things at peace over 9/11. Frankly the whole world is rather sad shape and the human race needs to grow up.  These kind of hateful actions make absolutely no sense and are done by innocents who have been brainwashed and come from countries of strife we cannot even imagine, and ruled over by men with no souls who let everyone else do their dirty work.  They want us to hate and live in fear, but I refuse to do so.  The way things are going over there they will end up blowing each other up first.
> 
> Sigma brushes are wonderful!  I sometimes like them better than certain MAC ones because the bristles never fall out, whereas my MAC brushes tend to shed more. But I probably have an even amount of both now!


  	thanks! yes i am very into computers and technology in general really. i'm a total geek! and yes it is brilliant when it's time to get a new one! i had my big 17'' dell laptop for about 3 years (just dies again recently) but because i knew it was on it's way out i bought a little hp netbook before christmas (what i'm using each day at the moment). it is lovely but not powerful enough for video editing and stuff like that. it really is best just to surf the web and to watch videos and stuff. i have been saving up for a new macbook pro for so long and i am so happy that i have finally bought one! i am feeling the instant guilt of spending money though which is a little silly perhaps.

  	oh and i have a couple of sigma brushes. they are quite hit and miss with me. some of them i really like and then others i much prefer the mac version because the mac ones are softer and dont bleed as much when washing.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 24, 2011)

I sometimes feel a bit guilty about all the makeup I buy, but I do pay for it myself.  I just sold another 160.00 of tarot.  Yay!  It took only 2 minutes once I listed it.  This is so easy. Why did it take me so long.  I could do this every week for the whole year and still have loads left.  Now that everything else in my house is organized it is time to attack the decks and bring it down to a more reasonable sized collection (and use the money for MU, Coach and other treats!!)


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 24, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> I sometimes feel a bit guilty about all the makeup I buy, but I do pay for it myself.  I just sold another 160.00 of tarot.  Yay!  It took only 2 minutes once I listed it.  This is so easy. Why did it take me so long.  I could do this every week for the whole year and still have loads left.  Now that everything else in my house is organized it is time to attack the decks and bring it down to a more reasonable sized collection (and use the money for MU, Coach and other treats!!)


	oh you shouldnt feel guilty at all! not when you are making so much money selling things! you are doing so well! and i can't believe how quick they are selling!! and using the money for make up and coach is a good way to spend the money in my humble opinion!! hee hee! oohh seeing as you have a few coach bits i can ask you a qauestion. i have a coach bag that is a fabric body with with leather trims. do you think i would be safe to wash it in the sink? it's just that because it's a light colour it has got a little dirty on the bottom.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 24, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> oh you shouldnt feel guilty at all! not when you are making so much money selling things! you are doing so well! and i can't believe how quick they are selling!! and using the money for make up and coach is a good way to spend the money in my humble opinion!! hee hee! oohh seeing as you have a few coach bits i can ask you a qauestion. i have a coach bag that is a fabric body with with leather trims. do you think i would be safe to wash it in the sink? it's just that because it's a light colour it has got a little dirty on the bottom.


	Lou~I am super new with Coach, only about 6 weeks!  But I asked about cleaning and certain leathers need moisturizing, others just wash with a damp cloth, etc.  I am not sure about a cloth one. I would really hesitate actually dunking the bag in water as that might ruin both the leather and sewing.  Have you tried customer service via Coach?  They might have an email or online chat where you can talk to a representative who will give you exact directions on cleaning it. Either that or bring it into a Coach store, if you have one, and show to them.  I am sure they get asked all the time.

  	Dang, wish I had another one of those decks. I have three more people who want it. lol  Who knew tarot decks were such a commodity.  I get more for these than I get for my books!  If only someone would just come to the house, buy them straight from me, I would gladly hand over about half my collection or at least 1/3rd.  That is my ultimate goal for this year. To sell off 1/3rd of it. That is going to take a lot of work!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 24, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Lou~I am super new with Coach, only about 6 weeks!  But I asked about cleaning and certain leathers need moisturizing, others just wash with a damp cloth, etc.  I am not sure about a cloth one. I would really hesitate actually dunking the bag in water as that might ruin both the leather and sewing.  Have you tried customer service via Coach?  They might have an email or online chat where you can talk to a representative who will give you exact directions on cleaning it. Either that or bring it into a Coach store, if you have one, and show to them.  I am sure they get asked all the time.
> Dang, wish I had another one of those decks. I have three more people who want it. lol  Who knew tarot decks were such a commodity.  I get more for these than I get for my books!  If only someone would just come to the house, buy them straight from me, I would gladly hand over about half my collection or at least 1/3rd.  That is my ultimate goal for this year. To sell off 1/3rd of it. That is going to take a lot of work!


  	well seeing as you have only been buying coach for 6 weeks you have an awesome amount!! and sadly there is no coach in the uk  i buy all my stuff when i'm on holiday in the states. perhaps i will email them to ask. because yes i wouldnt want to damage the stiches or material in any way. i love the bag!!

  	And yes i too am surprised at the popularity of the tarot decks! well perhaps that is the wrong word - more the amount of money people are paying for them surprises me!! but it is fantastic for you! just dont go too nuts and sell something you will want in the future - i have done that before and paid more money on buying the product again! lol!


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 24, 2011)

Lou--Congrats on the new computer. That is funny about it being delived to a Sony store. My daughter perfers MAC for all her basic stuff as she got used to that because that is what her high school used. But she perfers her Sony notebook for gaming.

  	Smokey loves to steel straws also especially red ones from my giant Sonic drink, which I am currently trying to break my addiction to their diet cherry-diet Coke Smokey and Rascal love the plastic thingie on gallons of milk and bat them around the kitchen floor at all hours. My cats have never cared for "regular" cat toys. Smokey can sniff out a plastic bag any where in the house. I swear he gets into a trance and chews and marches on them. He will not respond to us when he has one. I guess he is taking invisable paws and putting them over his ears and saying "la la la I can't hear you" such a goofy little thins.

  	Debi--sorry to hear you are in pain again. Is there nothing your doc can do to help with this? At least your Sephora goodies will give you something to smile about. I'm hoping they will do thier F&F sale as I love to stock up or get things I normally wouldn't with the 20% off. That is how I justified my Clarisonic last year. I saved some giftcard and then with the 20% off the $225. I probably should have got the MIA since it is a lot cheaper. I saw on Sephora it now also comes in red, so cute. I was really good about using it but have become lazy lately. I can never remember when they do that sell and the sa at the stores never know or at least never tell ahead of time.

  	Also Debi-- Shontay on here posted some swatches on the UD 2011 Spring Collection thread on their shadow pencils. I they are new, not for sure. I got one in Narc, of course a gree and it is amazing. I have not used it alone but under Ego from Peacocky it made that color pop. She had a swatch of Delinquent  and it is a gorgegous dark purple with sparkles. I want to get Clinic also which is a brighter emerald green. I tried these at Sephora and after you let them set for sec they honestly do not budge. I use Sephora brand Waterproof Eye Makeup Remover. It gets any kind of eye makeup off quickly and it is only $9.50 and last me forever. I have oily skin so I hate the one that give you the greasy yucky feel. I thought I would throw that in here in case anyone is looking for a great eye mu remover.

  	And congrats on your selling. I get attached to things and I probably don't have a lot to sell that would get very much considering the fee to sell and all, at least on eBay. My dolls might would do well but I love them and not ready for us to part ways.

  	MissQQ-thanks for the review on the MUFE concealer. I am always on th lookout for one that does not crease. At 48 I want to cover those dark circles and little lines as much as possible.


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 24, 2011)

Lou--I have to be the queen of paying too much for something and then totally having buyer's regret And this is what I do after my online impulse purchase.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 24, 2011)

Yes, the first batch was a belated Christmas gift from Christmas and birthday money. One very good thing about being born 4 weeks before Christmas when the stores are full of good things to buy!  I always ask for money only so I can splurge on something special!  The other one was financed by book selling. Yeehaw. I am a stickler for getting rid of what I don't use.  Books, DVD's, Tarot, etc.  My husband always worries that I will get rid of something I will be sorry about but that never happens. I have been wanting to clean out my collection for years now and finally am doing so. Believe me, 11 drawers tightly filled and 4 boxes full is way too much. You know how we see people with enormous amounts of makeup on YouTube videos? Well, that is me with tarot.  lol Time to sell some bits off.  I could easily sell about 1000.00 and not miss a single deck.   Oh, and I have totally fallen in love with Coach Key Chains.  I wish I had more keys!  I can see this becoming a bit of an obsession!  I already know of a few more that I want!!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 24, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *shadowaddict* 


		Debi--sorry to hear you are in pain again. Is there nothing your doc can do to help with this? At least your Sephora goodies will give you something to smile about. I'm hoping they will do thier F&F sale as I love to stock up or get things I normally wouldn't with the 20% off. That is how I justified my Clarisonic last year. I saved some giftcard and then with the 20% off the $225. I probably should have got the MIA since it is a lot cheaper. I saw on Sephora it now also comes in red, so cute. I was really good about using it but have become lazy lately. I can never remember when they do that sell and the sa at the stores never know or at least never tell ahead of time. 		 			 
 		 			Also Debi-- Shontay on here posted some swatches on the UD 2011 Spring Collection thread on their shadow pencils. I they are new, not for sure. I got one in Narc, of course a gree and it is amazing. I have not used it alone but under Ego from Peacocky it made that color pop. She had a swatch of Delinquent  and it is a gorgegous dark purple with sparkles. I want to get Clinic also which is a brighter emerald green. I tried these at Sephora and after you let them set for sec they honestly do not budge. I use Sephora brand Waterproof Eye Makeup Remover. It gets any kind of eye makeup off quickly and it is only $9.50 and last me forever. I have oily skin so I hate the one that give you the greasy yucky feel. I thought I would throw that in here in case anyone is looking for a great eye mu remover.

 		 			And congrats on your selling. I get attached to things and I probably don't have a lot to sell that would get very much considering the fee to sell and all, at least on eBay. My dolls might would do well but I love them and not ready for us to part ways.

 		 			MissQQ-thanks for the review on the MUFE concealer. I am always on th lookout for one that does not crease. At 48 I want to cover those dark circles and little lines as much as possible.



	Thank you, ShadowAddict.  I did have surgery 4 1/2 years ago (D&C and Endometrial ablation) but my cramps are not uterine cramps, they are ovarian and that is endometriosis.  Lucky me!  He did give me the okay for a full hysterectomy but also supports if I just want to tough it out for the next few years since nature will take care of it on its own when I stop making estrogen.  I think my ovaries are wearing out. lol Yay!  But a hysterectomy can get botched and cause a lot of health problems, would take a long time to heal and you go into surgical menopause which is harsh and means mega hot flashes, etc.  If you do it naturally you just ease through it.  My mother, sister and grandmother were done with their cycles in their 49th and 50th year. I just turned 48 in November, so I plan to wait it out unless something odd comes up.  I do take Motrin and extra strength Tylenol and use my heating pad. I also have pills for nausea just in case.  Mostly I grit my teeth, read a book, watch a movie, plot makeup buying!  Hehehe.... 

  	For eye MU remover I use Clinique's Take the Day Off. It is super gentle and I have dry skin so the moisture in it is good for me. It never stings or makes me break out and I really like their skin products.  Costly, but a staple in my collection!

  	My Sephora has arrived. Yay!  Bobbi Brown e/s in very mellow, everyday colours.  Nice texture and I can't wait to try them. I do wish she had some wilder colours but I know that is not what she is famous for, so will save that for MAC and NARS.   Bronzers, too, and my shimmer brick.  Lots of fun products to try out.  I am really getting spring and summer fever and I usually don't like summer!! I guess this year I will be ready for it!

  	Excuse me while I rip my ovaries out.   Hehehe....


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 24, 2011)

Debi-- I had my hysterectomy a little over 20 yrs ago and they were able to leave my right ovary, the only one I had left. About a year prior to that I started having lots of pain about 6 months after my daughter was born. This was very wierd for me as I never had cramps or anything. It ended up being a cyst which normally will heal on its own. But one day I had a super sharp pain that lingered a bit so I called my dr and they told me to go to the emergency room. My doctor did a laparoscopy to see what was happening but in the end had to do an incision to remove the left ovary and tube. The cyst had ruptured and was hemorraging.  I healed well but after a few months I started to have pain again and they ran a million tests and I took lots of different medications but agian had to do a laparoscopy to actually see what the problem was and it was scar tissue that had grown and become a blob and was now attached to my small intestines. 

  	I had told my dr in no uncertain terms if there was even an itty bitty of a chance of future trouble to yank that damn uterus out. Of course he told me he was just goiing to have to see the problem and would not just take it out. He said if there was any doubt he would not do that. As it turned out with the scar tissue attached and covering the uterus and getting the small intestines there was no question about it. I never thought of scar tissue doing that on the indise, not sure why I didn't but I have had problems with that since I was little and had any cuts or moles removed I would get an ugly round humped scar. It's called keyloids. If I did not have this problem I would have been fine.

  	After several months I had more pain so more tests and pelvic ultrasounds which are horrible by the way. They did one and then put me on medication for a couple of months then did another one. The ultrasould made it appear that it was ovarian tissue there in the left side. My dr said that all though not super common it is not rare to have more than two ovaries. But after a bit another laparoscopy to see if indeed it was an ovary and the problem but again more scar tissue growing. He did not have to make another incision this time and was able to take care of it through that. He removed a blob of scar tissue and placed this square thing in there to keep the scare tissue from starting to grow agian and attach to anything else. That was the magic trick and no more problems. At my post-op appt he took me into his office and showed me my surgery on VHS (they tape them) he only showed me the part showing the scar tissue and sure enough it looked like a blob and he showed me the square thingie which I don't recall the proper name of that he placed in there.  So this is theHe also gave me the tape.

  	As I mentioned before in my late 30's the night sweats and hot flashes started so after blood tests showed my hormone levels were whacked out I went on estrogen. The pills were awful but switched to the patch and all is well. So that is the story of my very odd body and keyloids. If it weren't for the stupid keyloids the first surgery would been all I needed.


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 24, 2011)

On a totally different note this is my new yummy healthy treat. This does come out to have 21 gr of sugar if that is a concern. I'm a diabetic but as far as I know the natural sugars in fruits affect your body in a different way. My endocrinologist tells me I can have lots of berries so I'm guessing the 6 gr of sugar in the yogurt may be my only concern but that is not very much. This of course beats the hell out of caving in and eating ice cream or something like that  I have this for breakfast somtimes but it makes a great afternoon treat.


  	A thingie of Dannon plain greek yougurt--(plain has more protein)
	1 cup or handful of frozen strawberries
	1/2 cup frozen blueberrues

	I thaw the berries in the microwave (which makes it a bit liquidity, but I don't mind that) and then mix in the yogurt. I also add a few packets of Equal because I like it sweet. This comes out to be:
	165 cals
	7 gr of fiber
  	15 gr of protein


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 24, 2011)

Hehe...I have had tons of those pelvic ultrasounds now...or as I affectionately call them..."innies and outies!"  I have had a few ovarian cysts in the past, but they have shrunk on their own and never ruptured. I have not made one in about 2 1/2 years now. Yay! I also had 3 stuck inside one of my ovaries, but they also finally disappeared, so my hormones are wimping out. We do the ultrasounds on my uterus and everywhere else regularly to be sure my lining has not grown back. So far so good, though I am due for another one.  They don't bother me at all.  I even had my uterine biopsy done in the office with no sedative and no pain killer other than a few motrin 1 hour before. He thought I was insane to even try, since most women are put out and have it done as an outpatient.  But I did it and flipped them all out.  It hurts like, you know where, but I did it!  I get so much pain down there, but when it shuts off I feel like a 10 year old on a sugar high and am running circles around my husband, trying to get stuff done before the next round of cramps!

  	Funny you mention yogurt. I am eating some French Vanilla Yoplait right now!

  	Oh...I am in love with Bronzers! Who knew I could pull something off like that, in my pale, pale skin?  My favourites are the one by Two Face which is very gentle and Laguna by NARS which slides on nicer than any of them.  Bobbi Brown's was a bit yellower. I used one of my Kabukis to put them on. And Shimmerbrick in Pink Quartz goes nicely with it if you want a little glow!


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh I remember when BB's Shimmerbrick in Pink Quartz  came out a few years ago. I think it had special packaging when it came out, like gold or something different than the others. When you bought it you got a free nail polish in that color. It was so pretty but at that time I thought it was a little too shimmery on me. I think that is one of the prettiest ones. Geez now you're making me want to check it out again.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 24, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Hehe...I have had tons of those pelvic ultrasounds now...or as I affectionately call them..."innies and outies!"  I have had a few ovarian cysts in the past, but they have shrunk on their own and never ruptured. I have not made one in about 2 1/2 years now. Yay! I also had 3 stuck inside one of my ovaries, but they also finally disappeared, so my hormones are wimping out. We do the ultrasounds on my uterus and everywhere else regularly to be sure my lining has not grown back. So far so good, though I am due for another one.  They don't bother me at all.  I even had my uterine biopsy done in the office with no sedative and no pain killer other than a few motrin 1 hour before. He thought I was insane to even try, since most women are put out and have it done as an outpatient.  But I did it and flipped them all out.  It hurts like, you know where, but I did it!  I get so much pain down there, but when it shuts off I feel like a 10 year old on a sugar high and am running circles around my husband, trying to get stuff done before the next round of cramps!
> 
> Funny you mention yogurt. I am eating some French Vanilla Yoplait right now!
> 
> Oh...I am in love with Bronzers! Who knew I could pull something off like that, in my pale, pale skin?  My favourites are the one by Two Face which is very gentle and Laguna by NARS which slides on nicer than any of them.  Bobbi Brown's was a bit yellower. I used one of my Kabukis to put them on. And Shimmerbrick in Pink Quartz goes nicely with it if you want a little glow!


	and wow you were hardcore not having any pain killers for that procedure! good for you!! and i am pleased you are enjoying your bronzers!


	today me and nick are staying home again. i am still not feeling quite right. i think we shall go for a walk around the village though because we need to stop at the corner shop for some ingrediants. we're going to try and make a low fat carrot cake today  neither of us are good cooks so who knows what we'll come out with! lol! i hope everybody is all set to have a good weekend! nick is now going into work tomorrow which is a pain. but he gets double money for working a saturday so i said fine. i shall go into the city on my own and perhaps have a look in clothing stores for cute tops. and i might pop into my sony store to see how the guys are! i really miss my two ben's! they are both so funny! in fact one of them called me yesterday to ask a question and we were on the phone for about 40 minutes in the end! lol!


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 25, 2011)

I've been catching up on this thread and I must say, we women are strong and can take a lot of pain!

  	lou - how is your carrot cake? I want some please.  Hope you enjoy your day shopping tomorrow!

  	shadowaddict - that sounds so refreshing and delicious! However my stomach doesn't take yoghurt well, which is strange because it is supposed to help digestion. So I stay away from yoghurt and drinks like yakult. Sorry to hear you were in so much pain so a long time. And you mentioned your "odd body" and keyloids, which I sort of understand in the sense that sometimes I feel my body is at war with me. It just won't cooperate and there is little I can do. I had a few pelvic ultrasound done before and I hate it when my bladder is going to burst and the radiologist is still busy with another patient so I had to wait! I had a cyst but I don't know, maybe it is gone now. But I get bad monthly cramps still, especially when it is heavy.

  	Debi - enjoying your Sephora goodies? I like spring so can summer come later? Not now.  I collect key chains when I was a kid, but now I have no space to store them and I rather spend money on makeup. Those Coach keychains are very cute and happy looking! I also look at them but resist buying any. Thanks for sharing your experience with cramps, I also feel nauseous during heavy days. I should learn from you to "Mostly grit my teeth, read a book, watch a movie, plot makeup buying!" 

  	I wanted to go out tomorrow but now I decided not to as I'm coming down with a cold. And last night I felt dizzy. I'll stay home to watch tv and catch up on specktra with you ladies! Have fun this weekend!






SUBMIT


----------



## kittykit (Feb 25, 2011)

I hope All my Coach are signature fabrics. I use Coach Fabric Cleaner to clean it. I actually got it from the Coach store at Heathrow Airport Terminal 5. Before I got the fabric cleaner, I'd wet a piece of soft cloth on mild soapy water and dabbing it gently, let it air dry for half an hour or so. Instead of waiting for it to dry completely, I'll blow dry it with low heat. 

  	I'm so stressed. I've a certification exam coming in 2 weeks but I haven't really prepared for it yet. I'll be on business trip next week and I'm sure I've no time to study!  When I'm stressed, I spend money. I just bought a Miu Miu clutch from Net A Porter this morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm glad we don't have any Miu Miu boutiques here because I'll be so broke. Tomorrow I'm going to LV to pick up my Speedy 30 which I've been wanting to buy. I know M will not be impressed with the amount of money I'm spending on designer handbags this month but it's *my* money. I worked so hard last year and had no vacations. I think it's not too much to splurge on birthday presents for myself *lol*


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 25, 2011)

^^ hugs. Hope you manage to study this weekend then. Good luck for the exam. Where are you going for the biz trip? Congrats on getting your speedy soon! I think you deserve to spend the money you worked hard for! I kind of like Miu Miu, but Prada more, if I compare the too. But Prada is much more costly! When is your birthday? Happy birthday!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 25, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> ^^ hugs. Hope you manage to study this weekend then. Good luck for the exam. Where are you going for the biz trip? Congrats on getting your speedy soon! I think you deserve to spend the money you worked hard for! I kind of like Miu Miu, but Prada more, if I compare the too. But Prada is much more costly! When is your birthday? Happy birthday!


 
	Prada is nice but Chanel is still my dream brand! I want a Chanel bag so much! Or maybe some sunglasses! Perhaps they would be more affordable?! lol!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 25, 2011)

Quick flyby while I take a break in the tarot selling. I just sold another 100.00 worth and I haven't even got to the good stuff yet!  I am just whetting their appetite for the drool factor decks from Italy and Prague!  Hehehe..

  	Snow, sleet, freezing rain, rain, snow, slush, yuck!  Such a lovely day! No cramps, no cold.  Slept through the alarm!  Just did my eyes with BB and actually like her stuff.  Time to order more.  It is good for a neutral eye, browns, pinks, taupes, etc, with shade after shade just slightly dark than the next, so good for blending.  I am a terrible blender, or maybe it is just my old eyelids, though if I remember correctly they have always been this way. My eyes are also deeply set because I am part Mohawk, so it makes it challenging!  I also have one lid that is droopy and worse during colds or when I am tired. My poor nephew inherited it, too.  I remember when he was born and we all wondered why he wasn't opening his other eye.  Poor thing. He had to wear glasses before he even walked and it set him back a year.  Now he is one of my pride and joys, turning 23 and a computer/electronic car guru! 

  	Must go rummage through the decks again and gosh darn, I am going to have to rearrange some makeup soon.  I'm still in love with my bronzers, but decided against wearing them today with all the snow and rain!  Went with Sex Appeal blush from NARS instead!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 25, 2011)

And the look of the day, very toned down, plus the cute little tote I picked up at Staples that I use each day to put all my makeup in and toting it to the bathroom!  And yes, my bangs are way too short!  Luckily they grow out fast!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 25, 2011)

that is such a pretty and soft look Debi! I love it! And that is so cute that you use a little basket to carry your stuff from room to room! great idea! hee hee! 

  	my evening has been rather boring. Nick has been working on creating a game so has been focussed on that. we will watch a movie soon though. i think we will watch the girl who played with fire - the second dragon tattoo movie.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 25, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> that is such a pretty and soft look Debi! I love it! And that is so cute that you use a little basket to carry your stuff from room to room! great idea! hee hee!
> 
> my evening has been rather boring. Nick has been working on creating a game so has been focussed on that. we will watch a movie soon though. i think we will watch the girl who played with fire - the second dragon tattoo movie.


	Thank you!  Yes, her makeup is definitely for the understated look, but I can appreciate it when that is what I am looking for...she will be what I drag out!  I think I also nabbed a UD Naked Palette from Sephora.  Yay!  I like their e/s.  They always have something a wee bit different that I end up using on a look which I don't have in any other line. 

  	lol I so know what you are saying about your hubby.  Mine gets completely caught up in things like work, checking work, checking work email, calling his mother (Lord help me....) and so I get sick of waiting for him and start the movie on my own.  To really make him get to the sofa I put on something excellent that he can't imagine missing and suddenly the world stops and I get his full attention!  I am thinking it is either the Mall or movie and some popcorn tonight!  It is the weekend and I want to play!! 

  	I love my little basket!  It makes it so much easier and I can keep things in there for any touching up later on, without having to remember exactly what lippie or gloss I grabbed, etc.  It is like shopping in your own makeup collection!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 25, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Thank you!  Yes, her makeup is definitely for the understated look, but I can appreciate it when that is what I am looking for...she will be what I drag out!  I think I also nabbed a UD Naked Palette from Sephora.  Yay!  I like their e/s.  They always have something a wee bit different that I end up using on a look which I don't have in any other line.
> lol I so know what you are saying about your hubby.  Mine gets completely caught up in things like work, checking work, checking work email, calling his mother (Lord help me....) and so I get sick of waiting for him and start the movie on my own.  To really make him get to the sofa I put on something excellent that he can't imagine missing and suddenly the world stops and I get his full attention!  I am thinking it is either the Mall or movie and some popcorn tonight!  It is the weekend and I want to play!!
> 
> I love my little basket!  It makes it so much easier and I can keep things in there for any touching up later on, without having to remember exactly what lippie or gloss I grabbed, etc.  It is like shopping in your own makeup collection!


  	oh the naked palette is really nice! i didnt have that many neutral shadows so it was a good buy for me. i still prefer my brights, but you can do such classy looks with the naked palette. it is still very hard to come by in the uk though!

  	oh and that is a great idea about starting the movie without him! lol! and luckily i dont have the issue of nick calling his mum! they arent particularly close so they dont speak that often. although he keeps saying how he must ring her at some point. i just nod and say ok! he has a bad memory! lol!

  	the question is, where did you get the basket from?! dont tell me you robbed a store and filled that basket full of make up?! hee hee!


----------



## User38 (Feb 25, 2011)

Debi... that is a very soft feminine and beautiful look!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 did you use BB Wheat? I so love that colour !

  	Lou, my birthday last year, my hubby got me a 255 Chanel.. which I love, but haven't worn since he died.. it just makes me sad to see it.

  	msqqq.. lol.. yea, we women were built for the long haul


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 25, 2011)

Her Majesty the Greyness~Thank you!  Today I used Ivory, Shell, Heather and Slate.  I just bought about 8 more via Sephora. Hehehe..  Can't wait to have them all!  Shame all over me!  I will have to check out Wheat!  Today is the big test to see how long they last, so hoping they have the staying power of MAC.  They better at this price! 

  	Lou~lol  Yes. I went into a Sony Store pretending to be drunk, knocked over the Bimbo with the glittery eyeshadow and then grabbed the basket.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Just kidding.....I bought it at Staples!


----------



## User38 (Feb 25, 2011)

lol Debi.. good going.

  	knocking over people is my modus operandi
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I love the BB es.. you can wet them too and get more use from them.. I love Black plum and Chocolate and use it to line my eyes on the lower lids.. than I smudge but with the wet app the product stays on.  Oh you will get lots of use from them.. I have all the colours you used except I am a palette freak and usually buy the empty palettes and put them in there... they pop up and out and it's easy to use.


----------



## banana1234 (Feb 25, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Thank you for all the good wishes. I am sure I will survive, so long as my cold doesn't get funky and turn into a sinus infection or bronchitis.  My mind just wants to go out and play. My body is laughing at me!  I have no makeup on.  That says a lot!  lol
> 
> Lou~So glad you found some excellent goodies at the CCO. I would imagine they are like that.... a hit or miss thing.  Sometimes I shock my hubby when I walk out of certain stores with my hands empty or just one little bag.  Other times he practically faints when I come out loaded up!  We can't win!  Have fun continuing on your cleaning/organizing quest!  The Big Mac was okay, the fries were disgusting because I don't like salt and they loaded it with it.  So I gave those to hubby and had yogurt for dessert to combat the junk! Fruit this morning and about to have some hot soup!
> 
> ...


	oooh this is fun!

  	1. mac beauty powder in play it proper. new but my HG powder, ive used it everyday since i got it
  	2. mac mineralize blush in pet me, my go to blush
  	3. mac refined golden bronzer, summer staple
  	4. diorshow mascara, expensive but my favourite, i treat myself twice a year, and buy drugstore in between
  	5. elizabeth arden 8 hour cream, i have very dry skin sometimes and this also sorts out my chapped lips while i sleep
  	6. mac fix plus i spray my face everyday before doing my foundation so it isnt so heavy
  	7. lancome bi facil eye make up remover, best eye make up remover hands down
  	8. seche vite top coat, i dont know how i lived with out it
  	9. urban decay naked palette, the most useful palette i have ever owned
  	10. urban decay lipstick in naked, my lips but better shade
  	11. mac lustreglass in pinkarat, shimmery juicey slightly pink clear gloss
  	12. mac tendertone in take a hint (MAC PLEASE BRING THESE BACK!)


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 25, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> oooh this is fun!
> 1. mac beauty powder in play it proper. new but my HG powder, ive used it everyday since i got it
> 2. mac mineralize blush in pet me, my go to blush
> 3. mac refined golden bronzer, summer staple
> ...


	Fun list!  Ooh, Play it Proper. Do you like this and how do you use it?  Does it make you look all pink or do you use it as something other than an all over powder? I keep putting it in my bag, taking it out, putting it back in. lol  Help!  Anyone!


----------



## banana1234 (Feb 25, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Fun list!  Ooh, Play it Proper. Do you like this and how do you use it?  Does it make you look all pink or do you use it as something other than an all over powder? I keep putting it in my bag, taking it out, putting it back in. lol  Help!  Anyone!



 	it is a highlighter, but very subtle, i use a light dusting on my cheek bones etc like you would normally but you can also use a light hand and use it on your whole face for a healthy glow, you cant tell you are wearing much, but it just gives you that glow from within. its so finely milled, like no sparkles just a very subtle sheen, i bought 3! it came out with stylishly yours. its not a setting powder

  	elegant loves it too!


  	off topic, you know what i thought the other day, where's erine gone?


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 25, 2011)

Debi--love the soft look. I've been thinking about Playing It Proper also because all the rave reviews.

  	HerGreyness--didn't know you could use BB e/s wet, thanks for the info. I really like BB's gel liner, especially Black Plum Ink.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Feb 25, 2011)

hey darlings just poking my head in - i have good news! i have a new job which is only 2.5hrs drive from blair, and 3 hours from the rest of my family! it is in a hospital in a very small town, but will be cheap to live, and is very close to christchurch which is good for me!

  	still very sad situation with christchurch, the death toll is up to 145, and the missing is still over 200. for those that are wondering, i am a radiographer, someone who takes xrays and does scans (not sure what we are called in the united states)

  	xoxo


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 26, 2011)

Nzsallyb said:


> hey darlings just poking my head in - i have good news! i have a new job which is only 2.5hrs drive from blair, and 3 hours from the rest of my family! it is in a hospital in a very small town, but will be cheap to live, and is very close to christchurch which is good for me!
> 
> still very sad situation with christchurch, the death toll is up to 145, and the missing is still over 200. for those that are wondering, i am a radiographer, someone who takes xrays and does scans (not sure what we are called in the united states)
> 
> xoxo


  	oh that is wonderful news that your job is now so much closer to Blair! i am really please for you. and the fact it will be cheap to love is also a plus. more money for mac! lol!

  	and that is terrible that so many have died and that over 200 ar still missing  i really hope they recover more people soon. and it is called radiographer in the uk too i am sure!


----------



## kittykit (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks, hun. I'm definitely taking my books on my biz trip. I'll spend my evenings studying in the hotel room  I started collecting Coach since 2004. My sister is a Coach freak... When she was still living in the US, we always got her to bring us stuffs cuz she lived close to a Coach outlet!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	We had performance review a few weeks ago and it scared me to look at the number of hours I've worked on projects. I had no life in 2010! There were days I worked more than 14hrs... I work as a consultant/project manager if you're wondering *lol*

  	Chanel flap bag is on my wishlist...  I know M will kill me if I spend more than 2000EUR on a purse... besides, he told me classic flaps are so ugly... if I carry one, he's not gonna walk next to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Men!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 26, 2011)

kittykit said:


> I hope you feel better soon. **hugs**
> 
> Thanks  My birthday is today  We're going to the LV store, follow by massage and dinner. Hubby's making breakfast in the kitchen now and I'm not allowed to go in there because he said it's a surprise... So here I'm on Specktra  I'm not sure if I'm going to study this weekend *lol* We're going to ski tomorrow!! I'm going to Brussels next week for biz. I wish one day they'll send me to Asia or USA instead!
> 
> ...








 it sounds like you have an awesom day planned out! and i cant wait to hear what your suprise is! and jeez you have worked some crazy hours in 2010!! 14 a day is pretty insane! the most i do in a day is about 9.5-10 hours 6 days a week. but now i am back to 9 hours 5 days a week which is much better! your job must be very stressfull!!

  	and i cannot believe your hubby thinks the flap bags are ugly! i think you need to slap him around the face with one!  hee hee!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 26, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear about the rise in the death toll in Christchurch and had seen that on the tv last night.  Everyone must feel so helpless right now and I am glad other countries are helping out.  The photos make it look like a war zone.  Prayers to all involved.

  	Miss KittyKit~Happy Birthday! It sounds like you have wonderful plans set and having a lovely and pampering day! Make the most of it!!

  	Lou~I will make sure I carry around some glitter before I knock off anymore Bimbos standing in my way. Actually, I went to the mall and hauled last night.  Pics on the haul thread.  The place was insane. I had forgotten this has been vacation week from school so everyone was there, including tons of security!  I bought some uber fun stuff at MAC and Sephora but really could not browse and the line was about 12 people thick!  I would not have minded knocking down a few of the teens in there that were trying everything on and buying nothing!  The Sephora staff was everywhere watching their fast fingers.  Some of the things I wanted they did not have or don't carry and a lot was simply out of stock.  But I realize why I never get into MUFE.  The row where it is in is a mess.  It looks like little kids have eaten all the lipsticks and everything is smeared all over the place.  By the time I got out of the store my hands had so many bizarre colours on me that my husband was wiping them off with a antibacterial wipe like I was a little kid who just ate ice cream!  It makes the line look sticky and unappealing.  And sadly they are the only ones who sell it!  Hmm....  I can only imagine this place in the summer months!

  	I'm a bit off today. Mr. Stomach and Mr. Nose seem to want to rule my day.  Grrr.  Snow last night, snow again tonight and tomorrow. I think more next week, too. But I sold another 100.00 of tarot last night and another 100.00 this morning to the same person. It is her birthday and her husband is buying all these decks for her. Jackpot!  lol She wants more so I need to go through my collection and ferret out another set!  Hubby said I am making more money in a day than he is and without the frustration!  Hehehehe.....Guilt free shopping!!!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 26, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> I am so sorry to hear about the rise in the death toll in Christchurch and had seen that on the tv last night.  Everyone must feel so helpless right now and I am glad other countries are helping out.  The photos make it look like a war zone.  Prayers to all involved.
> 
> Miss KittyKit~Happy Birthday! It sounds like you have wonderful plans set and having a lovely and pampering day! Make the most of it!!
> 
> ...


  	oh yeah! generally anywhere like a department store turns into hell at school holiday time! it's like no display is safe! they even pile into my store sometimes because we have a big sofa in the middle of the shop. they like to race to it and sit there making inappropriate comments at the tv! not cool! now i tend to spot a big group coming down the street so i will race to the sofa myself (if it is vacant) and sit in the middle of it. so when the kids run around to sit on it they see me plonked there and then leave the store again! lol! i'm so mean!

  	maybe one day you will get to see  MUFE counter that looks appealing. it really is wonderful stuff and it's a shame that the display is wrecked by the end of the day. i guess placed are short staffed due to cut backs so there just isnt enough time to do everything!

  	and sorry you still arent feeling too great  but yay on making lots of money with no stress! that lady's hubby must be very kind buying her all those! pick out more to sell asap!!! while he is feeling generous! lol!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 26, 2011)

LOL Lou...I was thinking the same thing!  But I crawled back into bed and just got up! I haven't even had breakfast yet!!  I have 4 boxes going out. When those are done I will put up a few more batches.  I can't see my den floor again, but I also want to keep it all organized and not send the wrong thing to the wrong person!  Hubby is going to grab more bubble wrap, tape and boxes today so I can keep packing them up!  And I can gather up the next bunch, photograph them, stuff them out there!  I've been wanting to do this for years and it seemed like such a daunting process, but it is going quite well...better than I thought considering the economy!

  	I definitely have to look at MUFE online and then try something, though I just went nutty for Nars and Bobbi Brown stuff.  I seem to be making the rounds!  I keep finding something else rather unique to add to my MU collection.  And I got my beloved glittery ice cream key chain from Coach, so I am a happy girl!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 26, 2011)

Lou - I love your new avatar!!

  	I have missed you all


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 26, 2011)

Susanne said:


> Lou - I love your new avatar!!
> 
> I have missed you all


	we have missed you too sweetie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i hope you have a nice and relaxing day tomorrow!


----------



## kittykit (Feb 26, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Miss KittyKit~Happy Birthday! It sounds like you have wonderful plans set and having a lovely and pampering day! Make the most of it!!


  	Thanks ElvenEyes


----------



## Nzsallyb (Feb 26, 2011)

im not too sure if there will be a MAC counter for a while in christchurch, it was right were alot of the home footage of the quake is coming from, and there is talk of the CBD being closed for months and months. and my favourite hello kitty shop was right across the road!


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 26, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> Prada is nice but Chanel is still my dream brand! I want a Chanel bag so much! Or maybe some sunglasses! Perhaps they would be more affordable?! lol!


	lol the giant cookie is funny! But you can cut it into pieces so it is not entirely spoilt, it is just different.  I would love the homemade carrot cake and chatting over tea! Thanks I don't feel dizzy anymore, but drowsy now. lol. Yeah actually I find it worse to lie in bed when I'm dizzy, as everything spins more. If I elevate my head it is better. Those designer bags are always subjected to regular intervals of price hikes, like makeup. I think sadly there is no chance they will become more affordable. I want the Chanel sunglasses and the faux pearl necklaces.  I think it is smart of you to let the students know they aren't welcome to sit at the sofa like that! lol. The sony store where I bought my tv had a big sofa too facing a 3D tv as they want customers to experience it. But later on when I went there again the sofa was gone, and they replaced it with two stands mounted with 3D glasses so we just stand and watch. lol.

  	Has anyone watched true grit? I'm considering watching it and also Adjustment Burea this coming week or next. I had a personal crispy hawaiian pizza for lunch at pizza hut on Friday.  It satisfied my craving for comfort food. Shall think about what I want for next week.


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 26, 2011)

Sally--congrats on the new job. I'm glad you'll be closer to everyone. It is so sad about all that is going on there. I know that is very scary with so many missing.


  	Kittykit--Happy Birthday!! sounds like you had a great day,nice gifts, and yummy dinner.


  	Debi--you are doing se well on your selling, that's great. Sounds like you got some great goodies. I'll have to pop over to the other thread to see the pics of your haul.

  	I am pleased to say that the MUFE area of my Sephora is very clean, in fact the entire store is well kept. The sales people there are very friendly and they always have plenty of people to help and give samples. I think if your store is not well kept you should email their customer service. I think most companies would want to know if there is a problem that is turning customers away and especially one that is easy to fix. It appears that the store manager is not making sure the areas are wiped down and things in place so it looks tidy. I wouldn't think Sephora would want  customers walking away with the feeling that things looked sloppy and unclean. I've only been to five or six but they were all well kept and lots of sales people.

  	Susanne--glad to see you back. I hope you are over your illness now.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 27, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> lol the giant cookie is funny! But you can cut it into pieces so it is not entirely spoilt, it is just different.  I would love the homemade carrot cake and chatting over tea! Thanks I don't feel dizzy anymore, but drowsy now. lol. Yeah actually I find it worse to lie in bed when I'm dizzy, as everything spins more. If I elevate my head it is better. Those designer bags are always subjected to regular intervals of price hikes, like makeup. I think sadly there is no chance they will become more affordable. I want the Chanel sunglasses and the faux pearl necklaces.  I think it is smart of you to let the students know they aren't welcome to sit at the sofa like that! lol. The sony store where I bought my tv had a big sofa too facing a 3D tv as they want customers to experience it. But later on when I went there again the sofa was gone, and they replaced it with two stands mounted with 3D glasses so we just stand and watch. lol.
> Has anyone watched true grit? I'm considering watching it and also Adjustment Burea this coming week or next. I had a personal crispy hawaiian pizza for lunch at pizza hut on Friday.  It satisfied my craving for comfort food. Shall think about what I want for next week.


  	yes you are very lucky for having the black flap bag!!!  i'm green with envy!  and yeah we did cut the cookies up but they are square shaped cookies! lol! and they only look good when upside down because that is where the choc chips are!

  	and yeah i know lots of the stores just got some stands with the glasses on that you look through. i dont like that though  i like to sit people down on the sofa and hand them the glasses (i always make sure they are clean too!) and then i watch the demo with them! it's great seeing their reactions sometimes! although one lady was scared of fish and we had an 'aquariam' demo so she nearly pooped herself and squealed! i was trying so hard not to laugh because she must have been terrified!

  	i havent seen true grit. is that the western film? if so i am not that into westerns so i most likely wont see it. oh and yay for the pizza! sounds very yummy!!

  	oh as you know lst week me and nick ate out a few times and i had the odd treat even though i'm dieting. when i weighed myself this morning i was so scared because i thought i would have put on about 3lbs. but i actually lost 2lbs! how weird is that?! i am still going to be working very hard this next week though just in case it all catches up with me. so i will be back to exercising each night and also making sure i eat no junk food!


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 27, 2011)

^^Heehee it's funny when you say the cookies look nice only when they're upside down. We don't like choc chip cookies which we can't see any choc chips.  I believe you will be a proud owner of a flap bag one day when the time is right! And don't forget to share the pics!  Yes it is better to sit down to experience the 3D show and you are very nice for making sure the glasses are clean. lol what fish was in the clip? Sharks?  When I purchased the tv, I received a non-fiction 3D movie of the ocean and they featured sharks but I've only watched 10 mins. I need to watch it, the graphics are excellent. Yes True Grit is a western film. Congrats on having lost 2lbs! Keep out the good work! I'm so weird, sometimes I feel like vomitting after I exercise (especially if I over exercise) but I have nothing to vomit out. Perhaps I'm too hungry?

  	shadow- good that your MUFE counters are all well maintained.

  	Tomorrow is the Oscars award! I'm excited about the clothes and makeup.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Feb 27, 2011)

Quote: 	 		 			Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 



 		 			Tomorrow is the Oscars award! I'm excited about the clothes and makeup. 




 	I'm excited too! I love the Oscars--especially the red carpet coverage right before it. I'll be tuning in for sure. Plus, I'm up for some James Franco


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 27, 2011)

Good morning!  lol  Last night we hung about and watched Edward Scissorhands and the theme music is still stuck in my head.  Tonight I actually will watch the Academy Awards because a lot of good films came out and well, any excuse to watch Colin Firth, right?  I have not seen The King's Speech yet, but plan on getting the DVD. I loved the trailers, so I am cheering him on.  We have and saw Inception, Alice in Wonderland, Secretariat, The Social Network and dying to see The Black Swan.  So...I feel like I at least know what is going on this year!!  Thus, must get a bunch of stuff done today.  It is snowing again and has been all night.  We have another 7 inches out there.  It looks like a fantasy land!  And yes, it will be time to put more tarot up for sale!  Yay! 

  	Our Sephora was gorgeous when it first opened. I remember it mostly attracted working women and above at that time.  It was neat, lots of sales people, glittering clean and they were always doing makeovers. They were so busy that you had to make appointments days in advance to get one.  I never got the chance since we usually go there more on a whim.  I never see anyone getting their face done or even any of those stations set up with the chairs and all.  Not sure what is up with that.  Except that everyone puts a bunch of makeup on themselves with the little Q-tips or sponges and make a mess of the entire place.  The floor used to be clean and glossy and now it is filthy.  I'll buy some things but I go with a list and get out fast.  Mostly I order online.  Then I go to Macy's to look about and have a saleswoman tracing my every step, constantly telling me about this colour and that colour, none I might add that would ever look good on me. So I get fed up, can concentrate on looking at products and they lose a sale!  I want to check out Estee Lauder items but the saleswomen are seriously about 70 years old, with a face full of wrinkles and foundation that looks orange on them. If this is the "face" of Estee Lauder, no thank you!  Run, Debi, run!! 

  	Time to get my day started. I know I had questions, but they flew out of my head as soon as I came online. Isn't that the way?


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 27, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> ^^Heehee it's funny when you say the cookies look nice only when they're upside down. We don't like choc chip cookies which we can't see any choc chips.  I believe you will be a proud owner of a flap bag one day when the time is right! And don't forget to share the pics!  Yes it is better to sit down to experience the 3D show and you are very nice for making sure the glasses are clean. lol what fish was in the clip? Sharks?  When I purchased the tv, I received a non-fiction 3D movie of the ocean and they featured sharks but I've only watched 10 mins. I need to watch it, the graphics are excellent. Yes True Grit is a western film. Congrats on having lost 2lbs! Keep out the good work! I'm so weird, sometimes I feel like vomitting after I exercise (especially if I over exercise) but I have nothing to vomit out. Perhaps I'm too hungry?
> 
> shadow- good that your MUFE counters are all well maintained.
> 
> Tomorrow is the Oscars award! I'm excited about the clothes and makeup.


  	oh i hope i had a flap bag one day! even if it is when i am too old to go out anywhere with it! lol! and the fish in the clip were just normal little fishes! tropical pretty fish! like nemo!! that is what i found so amusing! it wasnt a big shark she was freaked by! it was the little cute ones!  and i love to watch the oscars to see what the hair and make up looks like!  i will have to watch it tomorrow on the movie channel at work.


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 27, 2011)

^^ lol I watched Edward Scissorhand too when I was young, my brother was the one who told me to watch it, and I was scared too! Maybe the lady felt the fish were swimming towards her, so the 3D effect must be excellent!  Enjoy watching the Oscars, on Star Movies, right? I don't have the channel, only Starworld which telecasts the redcarpet only.

  	Let's all be charmed by Colin Firth! Maybe he will win the award? 



LittleMaryJane said:


> I'm excited too! I love the Oscars--especially the red carpet coverage right before it. I'll be tuning in for sure. Plus, I'm up for some James Franco


  	He's cool - the actor as the green goblin jr in Spiderman right? I want the watch the actual award show but too bad no tv channels here is showing it. I will have to find if it is available online. Luckily, I can watch the red carpet on E! on cable tv so yay! Let's share our favourite gowns & makeup later.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 27, 2011)

I think we should all dress up to watch the Oscars. lol  My husband said he will be wearing his usual sweat pants and flannel shirt.  I said I might go glittery to the tv! 

  	Lou~I am sending the Estee Lauder Lady to you...with a bag of Milkweed...


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 27, 2011)

Yesterday's face (with bangs too short) included MAC WW eyeshadow qaud, Coygirl blush (rather dark on me), Sweetie l/s and Copacabana Multiple by NARS for that dewy look!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 27, 2011)

he was the green goblins son in spiderman but i think he dressed up as some kind of baddy in the 3rd movie because he is pissed that peter is spiderman and is 'responcible' for his dads death  and the channel is called sky movies in the uk  and because i dont have any sky channels at home i shall have to watch it at work! they usually spend the whole day after the oscars repeating it because it happens in the middle of the night for us!


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 27, 2011)

Lou--congrats on the 2lb lose. I go from eating healthy to really bed not healty. Just now my daughter brought home take out fried cheese sticks and then didn't want them all and of course after smelling them while she was eating them I ate the rest and that was after eating a chicken & biscuit she brought me Where is my self control?

  	I laughed when you said no not the Hello Kitty store but then it reminded me that our big flood last year wiped out our CCO. I really miss it. I only went about 2-3 times a year but at least I knew it was there. They haven't decided if they are going to rebuild that mall. They quickly remodeled & reopened the Opryland Hotel but I'm sure they were losing major money while closed as it is giant and many conventions are held there.

  	Debi--I cannot imagine our gorgeous Colin not winning. If he doesn't I will be so furious. I haven't seen King's Speech but can't wait to watch it.

  	Little Mary Jane-- James Franco, the Green Goblin is so cute and very funny. He will be playing Richard Ramirez the serial killer in Night Stalker. The book by the same title shows how evil this man truely is so I can't wait to see how accurate he is portrayed. Yes I love classic lit as well as true crime. My husband thinks I'm wacko I only read the well written and well researched ones not the ones that focus on the gore and too much like some of the horror movies that are done. I like the investigative aspect of it and the trial. I want a writer to be accurate and explain the crimes without the sensational media crap.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi ladies! Sorry it's been a while. Happy belated birthday, Ms Kitty!!! 

  	I'm feeling a lot better, although I'm still trying to kick my cough - I have to go for lung testing at the hospital tomorrow morning and Friday morning... hopefully we can figure something out then!

  	I treated myself to a manicure today - I've had fake nails for a few weeks because I got them done for some interviews, so I had them removed today and got my nails sparkly and pink to keep me happy. It worked. lol

  	I'm excited for the Academy Awards tonight, but mostly to see what everyone is wearing! I'll be fast asleep before they get to any of the awards I actually care about, so I'll just catch up tomorrow morning 

  	I'm off to get some dinner made and readings done - I'm back to school this week, so I've got to get caught up on some work!!! Missed all of you!  Hope you all had amazing weekends!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 27, 2011)

JennsJewelz said:


> Hi ladies! Sorry it's been a while. Happy belated birthday, Ms Kitty!!!
> 
> I'm feeling a lot better, although I'm still trying to kick my cough - I have to go for lung testing at the hospital tomorrow morning and Friday morning... hopefully we can figure something out then!
> 
> ...


  	Jen~Good to hear you are feeling better and hope you continue to progress in a positive direction!  This is a hard time of the year to knock something like this out of your system.  Keep getting better.

  	I need a manicure of my own and sparkly pink is what I plan to go with. All the places that used to do manicures around here are closed down. With the economy they way it is people just were not bothering to spend money on things like that and do it themselves now.  I found an amazing fatty nail creme by Dior at Sephora the other night.  You rub it into your nails and cuticles to soften them up.  What a fabulous way to nourish them after all the remover we use!  I noticed a difference after using it only for about 30 minutes!  It is greasy and you can't do much else until you wash your hands off!

  	I am off to watch the awards.  But I decided to use some pigments for my Oscar night, so when I blink you get a flash of shine and glitter!  Hubby said it was Red Carpet Worthy. Sadly the flash washes it out...


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Feb 27, 2011)

Love your Oscar look, Debi! 

  	I'm kinda underwhelmed by everyone this year... No one REALLY stood out to me from what I've seen on the Red Carpet.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 27, 2011)

I have been enjoying the very pretty long dresses that are so flirty and feminine.  I want them all!  And I like the cute Barbie Doll look Reese Witherspoon sported.  I love all the elegant dresses, the false eyelashes, clean makeup, hair in ponytails look.  Am I the only one thinking "That looks like MAC's Well-Dressed blush and that looks like MAC's Sweetie l/s!"???  And I love that the awards are being spread out among a lot of people.  I won't spoil for anyone who has not yet seen it, so just saying love the mix of old Hollywood and new, and that I really don't know who is going to win tonight because there were no super incredible amazing movies, but a lot of very well done ones, so it is rather even and glad I am not someone who has to choose!!  Tough job!


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 27, 2011)

I watched the red carpet pre-show but taped the award as I was helping my daughter edit a paper that is due tomorrow morning.

  	I have to say there were a lot of duds on the red carpet. Some were just down right ugly. I thought one of the most beautiful was Camila Alves, Matthew McConaughey 's girlfriend. She was stunning in that gown. It was gorgegous. I also loved Natalie Portman. She looked so elegant and the gown was beautiful on her. Probably the best red carpet gown I've seen on a pregnant woman. I also thought Hailee Steinfeld looked just adorable and very age appropriate, unlike so many young teens we've seen before trying to look too sexy.

  	Jennifer Hudson really wowed me in that gown. She looks great now. Don't get me wrong I think she has always been pretty but now that she has lost weight and is fit she just shines. She deserves it after such a horrific couple of years.

  	I always get such a kick out of Helene Bonham Carter and her quirky outfits, although this evening she wasn't as out there as usual . I just adore her and she is so funny. I loved her as the red queen in Alice in Wonderland.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 28, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> I watched the red carpet pre-show but taped the award as I was helping my daughter edit a paper that is due tomorrow morning.
> 
> I have to say there were a lot of duds on the red carpet. Some were just down right ugly. I thought one of the most beautiful was Camila Alves, Matthew McConaughey 's girlfriend. She was stunning in that gown. It was gorgegous. I also loved Natalie Portman. She looked so elegant and the gown was beautiful on her. Probably the best red carpet gown I've seen on a pregnant woman. I also thought Hailee Steinfeld looked just adorable and very age appropriate, unlike so many young teens we've seen before trying to look too sexy.
> 
> ...


	i actually think Jennifer Hudson looked a little better when she was a touch bigger. i guess it is just different tastes i guess. dont get me wrong she looks amazing and has done so well. but i feel like she looks nicer with a touch more curve to her. although i thought she was stunning when she was at her biggest. she will be a pretty girl no matter what size. it's just goos she is healthier now. 

  	i am back at work! i dont want to be here! although what made it better was that some mac postcards arrived that i ordered off ebay which made me happy. it's the little things right?! it has all the disney cards in the pack which is why i bought it. itwas only £4 for about 11 cards which i think is ok. i stick them up in my make up room and use them for inspiration


----------



## kittykit (Feb 28, 2011)

Thank you for the birthday wishes, ladies 






  	I hope everyone will have a great week ahead. I'll speak to you again when I'm back from the biz trip end of the week!


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 28, 2011)

^^ Miss you and have a safe trip!

  	Jenn- get well soon! Hope the tests will pinpoint the problem and they will give you medicine that make you good as new quickly.

  	shadow- I like Steinfeld's sparkly dress too. I agree, Helena Carter dress is quite subtle today and I love her character in Alice in Wonderland! I love how she screams, "Off with his head!" LOL



LMD84 said:


> i actually think Jennifer Hudson looked a little better when she was a touch bigger. i guess it is just different tastes i guess. dont get me wrong she looks amazing and has done so well. but i feel like she looks nicer with a touch more curve to her. although i thought she was stunning when she was at her biggest. she will be a pretty girl no matter what size. it's just goos she is healthier now.
> i am back at work! i dont want to be here! although what made it better was that some mac postcards arrived that i ordered off ebay which made me happy. it's the little things right?! it has all the disney cards in the pack which is why i bought it. itwas only £4 for about 11 cards which i think is ok. i stick them up in my make up room and use them for inspiration


  	Yay for Colin Firth! The King's Speech won the biggest prizes, and Inception won most of the technical ones. I watched both movies so I'm happy. The channel I watch is from the US so it is very US style. But there is Kelly Osbourne who cheers for the British actors. Not trying to start a war here, lol, but sometimes I find the UK style more interesting and funny. Or maybe it's just because I get bored from watching mostly US style shows and so the UK ones give me nice surprises. Enjoy the postcards! I stick makeup looks on my wall for inspiration too!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 28, 2011)

Peeling my eyes open.  I'm so tired of staying up after midnight every night these days. I must get back on a regular routine again!  Rain and freezing rain today.  It is so dismal out.  It looks like the beginning of January and I can't believe tomorrow is March!  Enjoyed the Oscars last night, not so hot on Charlie Sheen's interview. He sounds as messed up as Mel Gibson. Very pathetic. 

  	Question time!  All my life I have applied foundation with my fingers. I thought it was easier and just faster. Ah, but now I have started applying it with a brush and what a difference! Smoother, better coverage, feels so silky. I think my foundation brush just became my most favourite one. So, what do you do?  Fingers, sponges or brush application of foundation? I am guessing it is like painting and the difference between finger painting and using a brush on a canvas! 

  	Question 2!  MUFE.  Finally thinking of ordering something online via Sephora.  How is the foundation, does anyone use HD and if you are pale like me, which one do you use?  I am a NW15.  The Aqua line liners...how do they compare to UD 24/7?  Or are they not a pencil?  I am also tempted to try one of those pump cream blushes. Has anyone tried those?


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi Debi! I didn't catch any interviews of Charlie Sheen so I didn't see him in bad shape. I just googled and he is suing now? Hope he gets cleaned up. Oh yes, it's March! I can't believe it too, because the winds are still cold here. Hope you get on your regular routine. My routine is messed up now too, I manage to fall asleep at 4am only!

  	I apply foundation with foundation brush or duo fibre brush. Have been using duo fibre brush for a few years until I bought the foundation brush late last year and now I prefer it! I can't really do makeup with my fingers, except the occasional glitters or gel/cream blushes. I recently bought the MUFE hd foundation in 117, good match for my NC20 skin. I would guess 110 is a good match for you, since it is very light, like 115. BUt 110 is more pink, which I think suits you. 117 is for me as I'm slightly yellow. The aqua liners are pencils, and not as soft and creamy as 24/7 for most of the shades, but they go on smoothly. They don't budge but are easily removed at the end of the day and come in many shades. I have the gel HD blush in #14, a light peach. I use both fingers or brush to apply. Because it is very light, I tend to blend it with my fingers until it disappears lol. But the colour is beautiful, and it gives a very natural, glow from within look. And I can top it up with powder blush too.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 28, 2011)

i still use my fingers for foundation! sometimes i use my 130 or the 187 but for the most part i use my finger! clean fingers though of course!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 28, 2011)

Ooooh, I am drooling over those MUFE HD blushes.  I want about 5 colours. Which do you think  is best for pale skin?  I keep looking online at swatches but everyone's skin tone is different and they rarely bother to say what they are.  Big important overlook on blogs and videos, IMO.  I think I have like 6 sitting in my Sephora cart. I really don't need 6.  Do I?


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 28, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Ooooh, I am drooling over those MUFE HD blushes.  I want about 5 colours. Which do you think  is best for pale skin?  I keep looking online at swatches but everyone's skin tone is different and they rarely bother to say what they are.  Big important overlook on blogs and videos, IMO.  I think I have like 6 sitting in my Sephora cart. I really don't need 6.  Do I?


  	sadly i dont have any of the blushers so i dont know.  and yeah it is true that bloggers should put what foundation shade they are so people know.  you tell em Debi!

  	i got to watch some of the oscars at work today when we were quiet! i must say that although i love anne hathaway i dont think she was a good host. james franco was better but still not perfect. i loved all the dresses and stuff though! oh and i was so pleased that christian bale got best supporting role. i actually love him so much! i know he is meant to be a bit of an arse hole in real life but he is such a good actor and in my opinion the most attractive man alive (apart from nick of course!) what is odd though is that he had a slight london accent when accepting his oscar but he is welsh! perhaps he lost his accent many years ago?!


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 28, 2011)

I didn't catch the Charlie Sheen interview either. Quite frankly I am sick of him and his antics. I do hope he cleans himself up for his children. I really like his co-stars and feel he is being totally disrespectful to them. He gives narcissism a whole new meaning. I flipped the tv on this morning and The View happened to be on with one of his friends which is one of the radio hosts that CS has called in to. He would not let the women get a word in as he was defending CS. Barbara Walters finally cut him off and went to a break as she was rolling her eyes. I didn't watch when they came back from break. I'd had enough.


  	Yay! for Colin.


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 28, 2011)

Lou--wow, 19 lbs that's great, your hard is showing you it has paid off.

  	I too apply foundation with clean fingers. I think I saw Bobbi Brown on a show one time saying to apply this way. I use the #130 to get around my nose and any areas that need blending better.



  	Jenn- i'm glad you are feeling better. Hopefully these tests will rule out anything serious. Have the drs said if this could be from the yucky liner or do they thik this happened at the same time by chance? It would be odd if so. I can't believe it did not play at least some part in your illness.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 28, 2011)

I guess the only downfall I see in using a brush for foundation is that a lot of product is lost in the brush rather than on the face.  And the fact that I have to wash it now, every day!  Still, I liked the more even/polished look and you are right, ShadowAddict, it is mostly in the nose area. It gets into all the nooks and crannies! 

  	I love Anny Hathaway but I think they both did bad job hosting.  It is such a classy Hollywood night and the brought it down to the level of hanging out at someone's house for popcorn and a movie!  Not a bad thing, but not appropriate and Anne's hooting for each host and winner didn't really go with her gorgeous gowns!  10-20 years from now she would probably make the perfect elegant hostess. 

  	Jen~I hope all is improving and that you are getting some results from the testing to see what is going on.  Wishing you the very best...we miss you! 

  	Charlie Sheen is wired. He is either on something or needs to be on something. Some are wondering if he is bipolar and it is possible, but he also sounds schizophrenic or something, the way he is twisting things around, his belief system, how he is perceiving the world as coming after him to take him out, etc.  I have worked in business with people who have this condition and it is really hard. They don't know what they are saying and it is hard to find just the right dose to balance their brain chemistry so they can think clearly. It can be done, but they have to accept and be willing to try and he seems to be spiraling downward.  It is always sad to see and freaks me out, too. 

  	I am using my Laguna bronzer again.  We had quite an ice storm and no one went out. Far too dangerous and slippery.  So, a good day to keep practicing how to put it on.  Love the look, though.  I can't believe tomorrow is March 1st, the day we traditionally put our screen door in.  We still have a Christmas wreathe up that we can't reach from the snow drifts and about 2 1/2 feet of snow on the ground, not counting the 4 foot + piles of snow all over the place!  I want spring!!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Feb 28, 2011)

Debi... About Mufe HD... I love it. I've used it for a quite a while now, switching between that and Mat Velvet and haven't really felt any need to switch to another brand's foundation. I'm MAC NC30 and MUFE 115, doubt that helps you at all but what the hell, I'll throw it in there 

  	Lou.. Congrats on the weight loss, that is awesome!

  	I love James Franco to the extent that he really can't do me wrong. Anne Hathaway... I went from not being able to stand her to tolerating her to wanting to like her but I just can't. She seemed a tad phony to me while she was hosting.

  	Charlie Sheen is nuts. At this point I'm just annoyed that I have to hear about him no matter what I'm watching.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm already starting to chicken out on the HD foundation after reading through 17 pages devoted to it here on the forum! Some find it too drying, a lot of people breaking out from it, colour swatches for my fair skin look too yellow.  I should stick with what I have.  It works, it matches my skin perfect and flawlessly.  I think I have cut the HD blush down to three....


----------



## JennsJewelz (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi everyone! 

  	Testing went well today, and I go back on Friday for more. Woohoo! I love losing 5 hours of my day to hospital time. Yay!

  	I won't hear back for a few weeks about my tests, but I'll be sure to let you know what happens. It seems my makeup poisoning and illness were two separate things (although the Feline Fiasco can't have helped very much!) so they're really focusing on my respiratory system. For now, I'm just trying to get back into the swing of things. You gals are so sweet to keep checking in on me! 

  	I trained today for the first time in weeks... yikes am I sore! It was good to feel somewhat back to normal, though. I was also bad and bought myself some MAC treats... I got 3 Sheen Supremes (Bare Again, Ultra Darling and Insanely It) and Pink Cult blush from Jeanius. I'm sooo excited for these, but sooo broke for the rest of March.  And it's still February! lol I guess I'll be giving up makeup purchases for lent! (With the exception of my QC haul, which I have been saving and waiting for months in advance!! That's allowed, right?  Maybe I need to be more specific and say SPONTANEOUS makeup purchases....)

  	Off to bed because I'm early to rise tomorrow, but I'll try to catch up more tomorrow!


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 28, 2011)

Jenn--good to see you back here. What a pain to wait weeks for tests results. I hate going for stuff like that. I've been putting off my annual exam with the gyno and my mammogram. I'm a few months off so I gotta get those appts made. ARG!!






  Way to go on getting back to working out, glad you're feeling up to it. I know you're sore now but I'm sure very glad you did it.

  	I have been eyeing Pink Cult blush from the description. I may have to get it. I also want at least two of the blushes from Quite Cute so still trying to decide on this one. Let us know what you think about it and if you think there is anything close to it.

  	Debi--I've been thinking the same thing on Charlie Sheen he has to be bi-polar. He is showing classic signs of mania. With his rapid speech, can't sit still, and eyes bugging out from no sleep, to me he is clearly in a manic state. He will be on 20-20 Tuesday night. I caught a clip of that interview as well as the one on the Today show. I read that radar.com, (which I'm not familiar with) and 20-20 gave him drug tests and he passed them both. So if he's not on speed or something I would be shocked if it was something other than a manic episode. Someone needs to put some lithium or some other type of mood stabilizer in his meals


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 1, 2011)

JennsJewelz said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Testing went well today, and I go back on Friday for more. Woohoo! I love losing 5 hours of my day to hospital time. Yay!
> 
> ...


	well i am sorry the tests took so long but i am happy that you are getting somewhere. and congrats on getting back to your training!  its great that you feel up to it already!  and yay for mac treats! i will be buying myself mac treats today!  not too much though, just a couple of lipsticks.


	i have my day off today but i am sat in my shop! lol! mianly because the later bus would get me into the city too late. i am getting my hair done very soon. my highlights are in serious need of doing! i have about 1.5'' of brown roots which is not a good look! have a great day ladies!


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 1, 2011)

^^ Enjoy your day and hope you love the new hair! I've got a couple of strands of white hair but since last year, I noticed more of them. :shock: I've never coloured my hair before but perhaps I need to look into that soon.   This Thursday, there is a pre-sale for friends of Ikea (members) so I'll be heading there to see if there are anything I need. I want to eat the meatballs and $1 hotdog!   For the MUFE HD blush, I think #5 is a popular shade. That said, 4, 6 and 7 are very pretty too.   I haven't watched the Oscar awards show yet, only watched the red carpet. As I said it is not shown here live, and this wednesday night they are showing a 2-hr highlights show of the award, so I can see the hosts in action. Too bad about Anne Hathaway though. I thought she sounded not herself when they interviewed her prior to the actual show when she was rehearsing.  I'm late and just saw the info on mac's Quite Cute collection. I love this mac's annual spring collection, like Sugarsweet. Maybe I'll get my first plushglass. How do you ladies find it? I saw some swatches of them at the thread and Lou, you have Girl heart boy!  Very pretty!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 1, 2011)

Jen~Nice to see your face!  I hope things continue to improve and that is good you felt up to working out!  Don't overdo and have a relapse!  I know what you mean about the MU collections and having to put a lid on some of the buying. I am going crazy finding more and more I want to try out, but I have to justify having all these lipsticks! I just keep finding something so unique and fun! Shame on me!  

	ShadowAddict~Yes, he does seem like he is definitely in a manic state.  These things tire me.  He needs to straighten himself up and get a life again.

	Lou~Your weight loss is amazing! Congrats!  If spring ever arrives I am hoping for more activity and getting slowly but surely back in shape!  Have fun at the stylist today!  

	Miss QQ~Thanks for the suggestions on the HD blush.  I have 2 cream blushes coming from Bobbi Brown and want to try these. They always look especially nice on me during the summer and they are fun. So working on a rouge/creme blush collection....just a little one, but nice colours.  I have to check out the lastest at MAC. I have some grey e/s that I want. I have none in my collection and they go good on me.  So, time to pick up a few shades!


	And time to sell more tarot. Wish me luck!  The den is such a staging area right now and I will be glad when it is back to being clean with no boxes, bubblewrap and rolls of tape all over the place!  

	BTW~Does anyone own Coach bracelets? I have my eye on a few and received a 25% off coupon in the mail yesterday. Oooooooh, fun! Hehehe..


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 1, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> BTW~Does anyone own Coach bracelets? I have my eye on a few and received a 25% off coupon in the mail yesterday. Oooooooh, fun! Hehehe..


	thank you so much!  it is sweet that you guys care about how i am doing. members off my own family dont even care about my weightloss 

  	and i have never had a coach bracelet! but if you get one you need to show us pictures! and the coupon must be very tempting! maybe you can get one if you sell your tarrots today?

  	i am now at home. i have cleaned the house but not as well as i usually do! i prfer doing it first thing and not in the afternoon. i know i am weird! i also got a nice package of l'occitaine stuff which my mum sent to me which really made my day! how sweet of her to do that! my new laptop hasnt arrived yet though! i swear i cant wait anymore! i'm too excited for it!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 1, 2011)

Lou~You have our complete support, but we love you no matter what!  Still, you have worked hard to lose that amount of weight so I am proud of you!  I promise if I get the bracelets, which looks likely, I will show them off! I just sold another bunch of decks for 100.00 again. It took a mere 23 minutes after posting them up.  I love this!  Now I have to make up more boxes and start wrapping again. I've been wanting to do this for a few years now and am so glad I am finally diving in and getting the job done!  I swear if someone could come to my house I would easily sell off about 200 decks and make a mint, then hit Coach, Sephora, MAC, etc.  

  	A girl can dream, right?


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 1, 2011)

That's great Debi that you are selling them so quickly. I think I would be quite tempted to up the price since people are jumping on them like that, makes you wonder if you're selling too cheap


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 1, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> That's great Debi that you are selling them so quickly. I think I would be quite tempted to up the price since people are jumping on them like that, makes you wonder if you're selling too cheap


	That is exactly why mine are selling and everyone else is not! I always put the price lower. I've been selling for years and have a good reputation for keeping my prices reasonable. Especially in this economy. No one is going to dish out hundreds of dollars at a time unless you offer them something they cannot refuse. Yes, a few people will take these and turn around, selling them for higher on ebay, but I don't care. My goal is to get some money back, clean my collection out fast and furious and get it all organized before summer!   By the time I am done I should have sold off about 3000.00 of decks, but that is a small dent still. I have single decks that I paid 34.95 for that are now worth 1000.00 each. It is ridiculous what people will pay for tarot that is out of print.  I never saw it as an investment. I collected as a hobby and reader.  But it is fun to finally be getting this done. It is like a huge burden being lifted off my back because we realized we needed to insure my collection. Now I can sell a lot off and then insure the rest.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 1, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> That's great Debi that you are selling them so quickly. I think I would be quite tempted to up the price since people are jumping on them like that, makes you wonder if you're selling too cheap


	you raise a good point! maybe try upping the amount by $20 or something to see if people still snap them up so quickly. it never hurts right? 

  	i have had a nice evening so far. me and nick had a long chat when he got home about his work. somebody had been taking photos of the rockstar guys and making up rumours about what games they were working on which created a huge security alert! turns out it was some guy who works in the building opposite! apparently he got a massive telling off from his boss - this same guy posted up all this crap on a games forum about the rockstar guys! he even said they all smelled like they havent washed in months! how rude! nick washes everyday thanks very much! but it shows just how good the security is there. within minutes of this guy posting crap rockstar new york had been alerted!


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 1, 2011)

Lou, that sucks about the dude at Nick's work. Some people just can't play by the rules or the rules don't apply to them.

  	I finally got my butt on the treadmill today, not much but it's a start. I figure any better than none. I guess even if I don't eat great I've done something.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 1, 2011)

Well!  When does the Quite Cute collection come out, because I am going to be glued to the computer to place my order. I missed out on the blush I wanted from the Jeanus collection and am so bummed out.  I had it in my cart, went to do a few things and come back and it was sold out.  Grrrrrrr.  I consoled myself with 3 creme blushes, Riveting Rose l/s, a few brushes and making up a 15 e/s palette mostly of greys and blues. 

  	I am praying a bunch of MO's will come in tomorrow because I have 4 boxes all packed up and ready to go.  And so much more to sell off.  I just sold another 100 off of quirky themed decks.  Now I am about to get into some real collector's stuff and selling the Connoisseurs Box of Tarot!  At least the first one!  lol   Beautiful decks, and I never use them.  Time to send them on their way!  Bye bye decks! 

  	ShaadowAddict...that is what I need to do. Get back on the treadmill. And walk around the neighbourhood like I used to do several times a day and after supper with hubby.  It was fun and we got out of practice, especially when it is either too humid or snowy/icy out, although we did take a fun walk a few months ago when temps were around zero and all the Christmas lights were up. It was so pretty out and tons of stars!

  	eta~I am so excited! I just sold off another 200.00 worth of decks. I am on a roll!  Gracious!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Mar 1, 2011)

A tarot card collection would be interesting! I have one deck


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 1, 2011)

LittleMaryJane said:


> A tarot card collection would be interesting! I have one deck


	That sounds peaceful!  Which one?  I have over 600.  It is insane and overwhelming!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Mar 1, 2011)

You know, I'm not sure. I haven't used them in years and years and couldn't even find them right now if I wanted to. Some of them are so gorgeous though!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 2, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Well!  When does the Quite Cute collection come out, because I am going to be glued to the computer to place my order. I missed out on the blush I wanted from the Jeanus collection and am so bummed out.  I had it in my cart, went to do a few things and come back and it was sold out.  Grrrrrrr.  I consoled myself with 3 creme blushes, Riveting Rose l/s, a few brushes and making up a 15 e/s palette mostly of greys and blues.
> 
> I am praying a bunch of MO's will come in tomorrow because I have 4 boxes all packed up and ready to go.  And so much more to sell off.  I just sold another 100 off of quirky themed decks.  Now I am about to get into some real collector's stuff and selling the Connoisseurs Box of Tarot!  At least the first one!  lol   Beautiful decks, and I never use them.  Time to send them on their way!  Bye bye decks!
> 
> ...


  	Quite cute will be out on April. the first tuesday of April for the UK but i'm not sure what date in the states. And yeah you get used to pouncing on the site and ordering your stuff straight away. things sell out crazy quick! and i dont doubt that the blush and quad from cute will sell out first! and fast!!!  and congrats on selling even more! i cant believe how many decks you have! crazy stuff!! think of all the space you are going to have!

  	back at work for me today. and i'm so freakjing hungry this morning it is unreal  this upsets me!!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 2, 2011)

^^ Hope you had something to fill your stomach!


LMD84 said:


> you raise a good point! maybe try upping the amount by $20 or something to see if people still snap them up so quickly. it never hurts right?
> i have had a nice evening so far. me and nick had a long chat when he got home about his work. somebody had been taking photos of the rockstar guys and making up rumours about what games they were working on which created a huge security alert! turns out it was some guy who works in the building opposite! apparently he got a massive telling off from his boss - this same guy posted up all this crap on a games forum about the rockstar guys! he even said they all smelled like they havent washed in months! how rude! nick washes everyday thanks very much! but it shows just how good the security is there. within minutes of this guy posting crap rockstar new york had been alerted!


	*Joins in the group hug* 

  	That was crazy, those people who took photos and spread malicious lies.

  	My mum likes to clean the house first thing in the morning too, and also does her cooking in the morning. So you are not alone. 

  	Yay for all the Bimbos who are exercising! We are all getting fit! I had a swim yesterday and the wind was very cold although the sun was up, so the water was cold too.

  	Debi, congrats on selling more cards! All the money! Have fun spending it!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 2, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> *Joins in the group hug*
> That was crazy, those people who took photos and spread malicious lies.
> 
> My mum likes to clean the house first thing in the morning too, and also does her cooking in the morning. So you are not alone.
> ...


	yup! i had a pot of porridge this morning which was nice! and the for lunch i have had a roll with feta cheese in it. For dinner i am not sure what to have because i am going out with a friend and there will be snacks - all healthy!

  	and well done on going swimming! i love to swim but there is no pool near me!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey Gang! Another cloudy day here in New England. Blah!  Lou~That is insane about your husband's work situation.  That guy is nuts.  I hope things get smoothed over. No one needs that kind of foolishness in their lives.  And good for you on the porridge. Sticks to your ribs and keeps you full for a long time!  Have fun at the dinner tonight!

  	Sadly no money orders came in today, which is rather frustrating. I can't put up any more collections until these have gone out and been delivered across the country. I now have 5 boxes waiting to go out.  I just hope no one pulls a trick on me and backs out. I hate it when that happens and usually offer a waiting list for others. I didn't do that for these particular boxes.  Grrr. I have so much more to clear out. 

  	Once I do get everything out I also get to make a major decision. How much will I keep and how will I store them?  If this collection becomes really small, that opens up the door of moving or selling at least 1 bureau or a lingerie chest, and that means....space for a vanity!  With natural lighting...right by a window, plus my mirror light!  So, there is hope here!  Of course, when I am 60 or 70 I may definitely not want a vanity, nor look at myself in a mirror....  lol 

  	MAC is driving me crazy.  I ordered stuff, had to take out stuff they put in and I never did, checked and rechecked before sending. Then I forgot to ask for 2 day shipping. So I contacted them but they would not speed the shipping up.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And my Sephora order is just sitting in the warehouse. I bet anything they ran out of Naked Palettes and are waiting for the next bunch to be made before sending me my stuff.  I am steaming!   

  	Something has to work for me in the next 24 hours or I am going to get very grouchy!  On a happier note, I love MAC Blackberry e/s  with Shale and a pink and Vapour.  And Violetta lips.  A soft goth look. Come and get me, Johnny Depp.  Hehehe...


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 2, 2011)

sorry about all the delivery issues you are having Debi   and sorry i cant reply with a long message. i have had a busy evening with a friend and now nick is back home and we are about to have an early night and watch a movie in bed together! but i will chat properly to everybody in the morning! good night guys!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 2, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> sorry about all the delivery issues you are having Debi   and sorry i cant reply with a long message. i have had a busy evening with a friend and now nick is back home and we are about to have an early night and watch a movie in bed together! but i will chat properly to everybody in the morning! good night guys!



 	lol Been there, done that!  I am sure everyone will send them in. I know for a fact that 4 of them have already sent out their MO for certain, so no concerns.1 customer I have not dealt with so maybe he needs a reminder!  Yes, he is male. And you know alll about them!  Hehehe...

  	I should be dusting.  I should be doing a lot of things.  Instead I am playing.  And washing MU brushes.  Which works for me.  I am sleeepy!  But I love Violetta l/s! And I can't wait for MAC to send me all my lovely greys to make up a new palette.  Hurry up mail!!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Mar 2, 2011)

Debi, you look lovely, as always!!! I'm not nearly as brave as you or Lou - I couldn't pull off Violetta! 

  	That sucks about your orders!! I had that happen to me with my crackle nail polish the other day - made me so mad! They held my entire order for weeks waiting for a whole new batch of the product to be made! At least I got it in the end and not my nails look cool:





  	The effect makes me think of dinosaur eggs. Like I've ever seen one. But still! lol

  	I got my MAC order in today just as I was coming in the door! I got Pink Cult blush, and 3 of the new Sheen Supreme lipsticks - Ultra Darling, Insanely It and Bare Again  I'm excited to play with them tomorrow morning! 

  	Jerome and I have a night of lots of homework ahead of us - just waiting for dinner to finish cooking, then we'll dine, hang out at Starbucks for a while and get some work done, then come home again and finish up everything else!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 2, 2011)

The nail polish is awesome, Jen!  I love it!  I have to try and get some. I think it would be such a fun look with my jean capris in the summer!  I love that colour!  Violetta is amazing. I really didn't think it would look good on me, and I did put some gloss over it from the Lightly Bright (??) collection to make it glitter a bit!   I am so jealous that you got Pink Cult.  It is completely out here and I am depressed!  Figures that the only time I can get a pink blush it is gone. Same happened with Mighty Aphrodite.  Sold in a flash.  I wish they would take the hint that people are really looking for more paler pink blushes. 

  	I got out to the mall this evening and played.  Nothing from MAC.  It was so odd to go in, look, leave empty handed. But I made up for it at Sephora.  No teens, very quiet, Debi got to play!  I got MUFE-ED!  I bought 2 HD foundations (110 and 115), 2 HD blushes (4 and 10) and wanted more but they were out of a lot of things. So I bought some NARS and Urban Decay goodies (will put up pics tomorrow) and then went to Nordstrom for Bobbi Brown.  Happy to get Antigua bronzer and 2 l/s, but her blushes are so tiny it is ridiculous. Same with her lips gloss.  Teeny weeny packaging.  I had almost bought that palette of hers online from Sephora but I saw it in person and just laughed at how tiny the e/s's are.  4 uses and it will be gone!  So, not impressed!  Then I found a few goodies at Coach....

  	Now I need to settle down in bed with Pride and Prejudice. I decided to reread it. All this talk of Colin Firth sent me back to relive the wet shirt scene....


----------



## BeckyBenett (Mar 2, 2011)

you girls really make my day.. i adore coming to work and starting my day reading posts put up by your guys..

  	lou: congrats on losing weight! i just started running like 2 days ago to lose some weight too! im at my heaviest now so im a little down about that.. my entire body is now aching though. need a massage terribly! i understand how difficult it is to make the effort though. like today, i probably have to talk myself into gg to the gym again after work when all I really want to do is head home and sleep. So keep going Lou! But as Debi said, dont tire yourself out!

  	What did your mum get your from l'occitaine? Ive always wanted to try their products but they are really expensive here. So I just cant bring myself to spend money (which I could have used on mac instead.. heehee)

  	debi: ure having so much fun! i love reading your hauls.. i get so excited when i see photos of pple's purchases! not to sure why, but im so happy for you! it sounds like you had tons of fun going MU shopping! cant wait to see pics of the haul! wondering what you got from NARs and UD! I agree with you about the BB blushes though. They are tiny but it would be nice to have some in my makeup collection. Just because I like to see different blushes put together. But its just not worth the money. Which BB palette are you referring to? I was just considering getting one. I only use her concealer and eye cream, which I'm in love with. What did you get from Coach?! Curious...

  	well im heading off for my lunch break now. take care girls!


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 2, 2011)

Debi, stalk the MAC site Pink Cult says coming soon, guess they are re-stocking.






Oh Colin and that wet shirt, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  what a nice dream. must pull ot P&P and watch again soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Jenn-the nail polish is so cute, way too young for me but very cool.


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 3, 2011)

Lou, your sig. cracks me up.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*"I may be dead, but I'm still pretty. Which is more than I can say for you." - Buffy* 

  	It reminds me of when a friend and I used to work out together at the gym and there was this real bitchy girl there, slim but not so attractive. She would hurry and jump on the spinning bike that one of us would always use. When she walked by us my friend would lean over to me and say "Yeh well we can always lose weight but she can't lose that ugly face"  I know not nice, shame on us.

  	My daughter has a tee I got her one time that says "If you can't be nice at least look nice"


  	OK it's past 2 AM here so I should go to bed but my brain is still all swirly. Helped my daughter again tonight  edit another paper. She has papers in every class every week and sometimes more than one per class, even art appreciation.  She is very dyslexic (so am I so you may notice that at times) anyway I've been trying to help her go over her spelling. Spell check doesn't help when you have a word that is actually a word.  We are both ADD and dyslexic, what a team we make. * "Lysdexics Untie"  *hehe .....


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 3, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> *"I may be dead, but I'm still pretty. Which is more than I can say for you." - Buffy*
> It reminds me of when a friend and I used to work out together at the gym and there was this real bitchy girl there, slim but not so attractive. She would hurry and jump on the spinning bike that one of us would always use. When she walked by us my friend would lean over to me and say "Yeh well we can always lose weight but she can't lose that ugly face"  I know not nice, shame on us.
> 
> My daughter has a tee I got her one time that says "If you can't be nice at least look nice"
> ...


  	hee hee! yeah i have loved that Buffy quote since i first heard it 10 years ago! lol! it does amuse me! and that is funny what you said about the bitchy girl at the gym! it's mean but if she was nasty anyways then i'm sure you can get away with saying it! lol!

  	Oh and i have never noticed anything with the way you post that would make me think you are dyslexic!  so that is good! it is very kind of you to help your daughter out like that! it must be tough for her having so many papers to write and then having to spend an age editing it due to her dyxlexia.

  	today my macbook actually arrives! hooray! i am very excited for it. also it looks like my mac haul will arrive today too so it will be a whole day of goodies! lucky me! but then i wont be buying anything for the rest of the month!


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 3, 2011)

^^ You have lots of new goodies to enjoy! The macbook must be the most exciting! Have fun!



shadowaddict said:


> *"I may be dead, but I'm still pretty. Which is more than I can say for you." - Buffy*
> It reminds me of when a friend and I used to work out together at the gym and there was this real bitchy girl there, slim but not so attractive. She would hurry and jump on the spinning bike that one of us would always use. When she walked by us my friend would lean over to me and say "Yeh well we can always lose weight but she can't lose that ugly face"  I know not nice, shame on us.
> 
> My daughter has a tee I got her one time that says "If you can't be nice at least look nice"
> ...


	You are a great mum, helping her with the editing. I've never noticed you are dyslexic. What is ADD? Anyway, were you asking about mufe lift concealer? I tried it today and it wore well without any creasing or sliding for 9hrs, at a normal environment, not too hot and sweaty. I love the texture, very light and yet covers my dark circles. And it is not cakey and doesn't emphasize my fine lines. I'm very impressed and this may be my first hg concealer!

  	Jen- love your nails, gorgeous! I think the black cracked nail polish needs a bright/sparkly base. I didn't buy it but I tried it before and it is very artistic and pops with a nice base.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 3, 2011)

Becky~Thank you!  I am having a lot of fun!  I agree about the BB blushes. She has some gorgeous colours and her shimmery blushes are very shimmery!  Maybe someday I will pick some up.  Right now I am just so disappointed with the size in comparison to the price and have never seen such a small amount of blush in my life in any line!  I thought it was an eyeshadow!  It is the same size as her e/s.  That is insane!  The palette I looked at was those Pink ones that just recently came out for 60.00 each.  I saw both, the paler one would be the one for me, but again, lots of packaging, very little product and nothing particularly unique about it that I can't replicate the look with what I have.  Right now I am looking for unique items that other lines cannot offer me. I bought some uber glittery e's from UD and if I like them I will definitely pick up a lot more.  The look equivalent to wearing MAC pigments! 

  	Miss QQ~No plans to mix the two foundations. Both are close enough to my skin that I could wear either at any given time. If I find one is dark than the other then I will use that one in the summer.  I am hoping to use one of my HD blushes today!  Woot!

  	ShadowAddict~I am so proud of you and your son. My nephew is ADD and a little dyslexic.  Schooling was terrible for him, but during Middle School he found a tutor whom he really like and worked well with him. He kept her through all of HS and was able to graduate on time. Now he has a very prosperous plumbing company of his own and a fabulous reputation.  He is so professional and I'm so proud to see him doing so well. He has his Journeyman degree and keeps going for other things.  Wise young man!  Gosh, he will be 25 this year!  Yikes!

  	Lou~I think the reason it was easy to leave MAC was because I have stuff coming in the mail. Hehehehe....  I am sure next time I will get something or other. I just wanted to get over to Sephora and play while it was quiet!  Of course, the sales ladies kept coming over ever 3 minutes asking to help me. Nooooooo. Go away.  I just want to shop on my own!  I think I was checked up on about 6 times. 

  	Will get those pics up soon.  I have 600.00 worth of tarot to send out.  I want to see my den floor again so I can put up more bunches!  Tallyho! 

  	P.S.~I remember that quote, Lou, but I can't remember which episode it was. Was that the BuffyBot speaking to Gloria?


----------



## kittykit (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi ladies, I'm back!

  	As usual, work can be stressful, sometimes it can be fun when you're working with cool people. I had a chance to go to Antwerp yesterday, did some shopping - surprisingly no cosmetics but food *lol* I walk passed by MAC and didn't see WW collection so I thought maybe I can drop by my counter tomorrow and see if they already have it. Chanel Jersey Rose lipstick was the only cosmetic I bought at the duty-free stores (I bought more French cheese, wine and even beer!). Chanel cosmetics are over-priced here... around US$50 for one lipstick, no kidding! I paid US$32 for Jersey Rose which I believe is the normal price in the US?

  	When I came home, Sandy was the only one to welcome me because hubby's left for business in Germany yesterday. He won't be back until next Wednesday. Boo  I'll be spending my weekend studying hard like there's no tomorrow. I wish I can make it. Haha.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 3, 2011)

kittykit said:


> Hi ladies, I'm back!
> 
> As usual, work can be stressful, sometimes it can be fun when you're working with cool people. I had a chance to go to Antwerp yesterday, did some shopping - surprisingly no cosmetics but food *lol* I walk passed by MAC and didn't see WW collection so I thought maybe I can drop by my counter tomorrow and see if they already have it. Chanel Jersey Rose lipstick was the only cosmetic I bought at the duty-free stores (I bought more French cheese, wine and even beer!). Chanel cosmetics are over-priced here... around US$50 for one lipstick, no kidding! I paid US$32 for Jersey Rose which I believe is the normal price in the US?
> 
> When I came home, Sandy was the only one to welcome me because hubby's left for business in Germany yesterday. He won't be back until next Wednesday. Boo  I'll be spending my weekend studying hard like there's no tomorrow. I wish I can make it. Haha.


  	Wow, kittykat! That is so costly for a l/s!  That must be frustrating and I hope you get to travel to other countries nearby that have things priced lower.  I hated it when my hubby went on business trips.  I had fun for a while, but was so glad when he got back and life was just more relaxing and back to normal. Luckily he no longer has them as they do conference calls on the phone and computer lectures. Yay for modern technology!! 

  	I put some of my new goodies to work today.  I LOVE the HD blushes by MUFE and plan to get more. They are amazing and you just put a teeny bit on the back of your hand, then tap it into your check and blend. You can build as you want.  My husband loved the look.  I also love my new UD e/s that have tons of glitter. I was hoping this photo would show all the glitter on my eyes and face, but no such luck...stupid flash. I will try later with different lighting.  At any rate...the Pink Fairy look!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 3, 2011)

oh wow! you look so lovely and i love your head band! so beautiful!!

  	my macbook and black box of lippies arrived today! i am so happy! right now i am charging the macbook while i'm on my netbook watching neighbours, then i shall have dinner and then finally turn the beast on! hee hee!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 3, 2011)

You must be so excited!!!  I need to see your lippies!  Pics please!  And neighbours. Are you watching neighbours as in your next door neighbours or is this a show?  lol  Good luck with the beast!

  	Now...who has the best glittery eyeliner?  UD or MUFE?  Or someone else. I was looking at some last night and meant to pick some up, then got all excited and distracted and forgot to. I can't even remember what line I was looking at!!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 3, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> You must be so excited!!!  I need to see your lippies!  Pics please!  And neighbours. Are you watching neighbours as in your next door neighbours or is this a show?  lol  Good luck with the beast!
> Now...who has the best glittery eyeliner?  UD or MUFE?  Or someone else. I was looking at some last night and meant to pick some up, then got all excited and distracted and forgot to. I can't even remember what line I was looking at!!


  	lol! neighbours as in the australian soap! hee hee! i love it! it helps me switch off from work so i always watch it as soon as i get home with a cup of tea in my hand! hee hee!

  	and nyx do really nice glitter liners and they are super cheap!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 3, 2011)

Hee hee. I was getting scared, Lou!  I was beginning to think you were super entertained by watching your neighbours come and go and was getting very worried about you!  lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I am a total Buffy nerd, so no problem there!  I have to get the DVD's because I can't stand watching them on Logo and having scenes chopped, etc.  We lived our lives around watching Buffy.  Drusilla is so twisted, she is a blast!  The whole cast was great and the only thing I really didn't like was when Giles went off for a while.  It was never the same once they blew up the library!  Though I did love the Thanksgiving episode at his house where the indians attack and keep shooting arrows into Spike.  lol  Ah, good times. Hehehehe...

  	I wonder what brand I was looking at. Are the NYX glitter liners liquid or pencils?  NYX is not sold in any store around here so I have to buy all my NYX online. It rots!  I want pretty purples and pinks and other colours that glitter like mad! 

  	Some idiot real estate guy just called to ask if we would be selling our house in the next few months because he has some interested buyers.  And it was for real.  Um...great. But where are we supposed to live? I don't think so!  Jeepers. I have had neighbours ask, because they bought the same style house but built on over the garage and finished off the cellars, then their kids grew up, moved out and they now have too much room. The nerve of some people.  It is my home. I am not going anywhere!  Weirdos!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 3, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Hee hee. I was getting scared, Lou!  I was beginning to think you were super entertained by watching your neighbours come and go and was getting very worried about you!  lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Lol!  yeah i dont tend to spy on our neighbours! to be fair we cant really see them anyway because our house doesn't face them that well - we only see into the people opposites kitchen and that is it.  and since the family moved out just before christmas we havent seen much of the new people.  they seem to be a young couple and the chap is in the raf like many people are that live on our street!

  	and i love that thanksgiving episode!! so freaking funny! but i do agree that after giles left it went down hill a little. and yes drucilla was amazing! i loved her character but faith is my all time favourite. she should have been in it for so much longer in my opinion!

  	and that is crazy that people are ringing up to see if they can buy your house! lol! fair enough if you were selling but to assume that you are is just crazy! on the plus side it must mean that you have a very lovely house!

  	oh and guess what i am typing on right now?! my macbook pro! yay!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 3, 2011)

Yay! I bet you love it!  Is it awesome? 

  	Next time they call up I can say no, but I have some tarot decks for sale. Interested????? lol  Hehehehe....


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 3, 2011)

MissQQ--Thanks for the review on the MUFE concealer. I will definitely have to check that out.I have problems with creasing there and have been on the lookout for a good undereye concealer.

  	ADD is attention-deficit disorder. Also there is ADHD which is attention-deficit hyperactivity disorder.  attention-deficit hyperactivity disorder attenaaaattention-deficit hyperactivity disorder attention-deficit hyperactivity disorder attention-deficit hyperactivity disorder  . Also there .   

  	Debi--your look is really pretty, a nice fresh look.

  	My daughter has struggled with this since 2nd grade. At that time she was in public school. We moved to this county because it is suppose to have the best school system in the state. It is great if your child fits inside their square. They did not know how to teach a child with a high IQ that has a learning disability. It was very frustrating constantly having meetings with them and ready to yank our hair out. Finally after 4th grade we pulled her out and put her in a private school that also taught students with learning differences. It worked well until they had administration problems so we pulled her from there after 7th grade. There was a great college prep school near us that was only for above average IQ and learning differences but was very expensive. But what do you do when it's your child. If we had left her in the public school she would not have received the individualized program that she need. So we put off remodeling our house and made cuts and enrolled her in that school. At the time it started out about $17,000 per year. By the time she was a senior the tuition was $26,000 and that did not even include textbooks or uniform. I think it is now around $35,000. I don't think she could have made it to college without it. If you've heard of Martha Ingram that is always on the Forbes list she contributed millions to get this school going also a family by the name of Currey. It is called Curry Ingram Academy. They have a 100% sucess rate of their graduates being accepted to universities and colleges all over. It has very small class sizes, highly trained teachers, and amazing fine arts programs.

  	I think it also helped her from being around a lot of drugs and drinking that goes on everywhere. Of course there were kids that did that, but the students and parents had to sign a code  of conduct contract each year. So even if you were caught doing something of that nature that wasn't even a school activity or school related you would be expelled. One girl got pregnant and she was out immediately. Thank goodness we are only about 15 minutes away because there are families that relocate from 26 states and three countries to attend there and some comute each day 2hrs each way. And of course we pay tons for college for special programs. So we drive old cars and will wait and replace our carpet and all later. But she received a great education and participated in many activities. She was even on the student council and her senior year was student council president.

  	Lou--sounds like you're having a major MAC attack day   WOW! two great MAC deliveries in one day, what fun.


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 3, 2011)

shadow - I have problems with creasing there too since last year. The fine lines were forming at an alarming rate (considering I'm not yet 30) so I started mositurizing diligent. If the concealer is too heavy or I powder too much, then the creasing is bad. Good luck with the concealer! You are a great parent! It is worth all the sacrifices for the education she is receiving. The school sounds very prestigious.  


	Debi - love the pink fairy look. I love pink! Is that the mufe Hd #4 on your cheeks? Glad you love them! Now you need to recommend me which are the must haves. Yes I love that it is buildable but it takes a bit of time so it's not my first choice when I'm in a hurry.  But the finish is very pretty and natural, like a glow from within. I don't know which glittery e/l can nice though I have a few mac pearlglides and a mac liquid glittery e/l.

  	Lou - you have fun with your macbk!  When I come home from work I quickly remove my makeup and shower before I have my dinner because I'm so hungry lol. 


kittykit said:


> Hi ladies, I'm back!
> 
> As usual, work can be stressful, sometimes it can be fun when you're working with cool people. I had a chance to go to Antwerp yesterday, did some shopping - surprisingly no cosmetics but food *lol* I walk passed by MAC and didn't see WW collection so I thought maybe I can drop by my counter tomorrow and see if they already have it. Chanel Jersey Rose lipstick was the only cosmetic I bought at the duty-free stores (I bought more French cheese, wine and even beer!). Chanel cosmetics are over-priced here... around US$50 for one lipstick, no kidding! I paid US$32 for Jersey Rose which I believe is the normal price in the US?
> 
> When I came home, Sandy was the only one to welcome me because hubby's left for business in Germany yesterday. He won't be back until next Wednesday. Boo  I'll be spending my weekend studying hard like there's no tomorrow. I wish I can make it. Haha.


	Hello! Welcome back! Yes that is the price of the Chanel l/s in US. It sucks that you have to pay so much more, and Chanel is supposed to be a European brand. I don't have JR but it's gorgeous and on my wishlist. Good luck and stay focus on your studying!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 4, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Hello! Welcome back! Yes that is the price of the Chanel l/s in US. It sucks that you have to pay so much more, and Chanel is supposed to be a European brand. I don't have JR but it's gorgeous and on my wishlist. Good luck and stay focus on your studying!


  	lol! to be fair when i get home from work and i have my cup of tea and watch neighbours i sometimes have a snack! usually a yogurt! then when nick gets home about 30 minutes later we do dinner. although last night we had dinner quite late because i was busy faffing around!

  	today at work i am hoping for another busy day. we are doing so well this week and i am so pleased with my guys. i am hoping to do our weekly target today so that tomorrow there is no pressure and we can have a 'free' day if you get what i mean! it's just me and one other guy today though so hopefully we wont be so busy that we cant help everybody!


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 4, 2011)

Yes I was very impressed with the macbk battery life! But after a few months (I can't remember exactly how long) the battery life wasn't that powerful anymore. Oh yes, Lou, just to caution you, I dropped mine twice as I was carrying it in my house because the surface of the notebook is very smooth and slippery. So I bought the plastic cover later on and am very careful now so it doesn't slip.

  	Have a good weekend, ladies! A shoutout to Susanne and Nora, how are you ladies doing?


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 4, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Yes I was very impressed with the macbk battery life! But after a few months (I can't remember exactly how long) the battery life wasn't that powerful anymore. Oh yes, Lou, just to caution you, I dropped mine twice as I was carrying it in my house because the surface of the notebook is very smooth and slippery. So I bought the plastic cover later on and am very careful now so it doesn't slip.
> 
> Have a good weekend, ladies! A shoutout to Susanne and Nora, how are you ladies doing?


  	h that is dissapointing if the battery life doesnt stay as powerful  and i will be buying a slip case (cant find a pretty one at the moment) so hopefully that will make it easier to carry and also less slippy. i did notice that it tends to slip on my desk which kinda sucks! i nmeed a silicone mat or something to put it on.

  	and yes hello to Nora and Susanne. i know Nora hasnt got internet access right now. and i guess Susanne is busy with school work!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 4, 2011)

Good morning!

  	Miss QQ~Yes, that is HD #4. And they are not time consuming at all. Rather the opposite.  You just dot, blend.  If you want more, dot, blend. I do it with my fingers. For me creme blushes are faster because you don't have to pull out a brush and make sure it doesn't fling in places you don't want it to. You have complete control.  If you find it is too bright, just mush it around a bit more and apply powder which cools it down a bit.  I love it.  I plan to get several more!  lol They are fun to use and I am hooked!

  	Lou~That is awesome about the battery life on your computer!  I am big on long lasting batteries and have an antique of a cell phone, but we won't change.  My husband uses his all day long for conference calls and only has to recharge it about once a week. It is amazing.  Not pretty, but does the job!  lol 

  	Today has started out weird.  My father wrote saying my mother went to her surgeon complaining about more back pain, but he said he will not do any more surgeries on her. She is supposed to be doing exercises, physical therapy, occupational therapy and taking meds to reduce fracture incidents, but she has refused all. This is nothing to do with age. This is her personality, one that was very hard to grow up with, especially when my sister and I were young and did not understand her depressive moods.  I can't imagine living like her. Never wanted the kids she had, no hobbies, no exercise, hated cooking and baking, never learned to drive. I would go mad!  So...we will see what happens.  Either she gets her act together and tries to fight for a healthier lifestyle, or she will be in a nursing home always in bed, always in pain.  Her choice. 

  	Then I put my makeup on.  Obviously I am tired because I could not get my soft brown e/s to match so I kept checking with hubby "Hun, I know you are trying to get work done, but can you just tell me if my eyes match???"  lol  Poor guy. That is what he gets for working from home!   So I kept piling it on.  I was going for soft eyes, bronzer and glitter lips. I instead I got dramatic eyes, too brown and neutral lips.  Ah, well.  At least Sephora responded, realized my order was just sitting in their warehouse going no where, and sent it out for 2 day delivery no charge.  Yay.  MAC is on its way too and hopefully so are those money orders for the decks. I can't sell anymore until these are done and delivered.  It is insane over here. I look like a business. 

  	Let's see what other kind of trouble I can get into!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	eta...Here I am with NARS Laguna Bronzer...pretending it is summer again...sigh....


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 4, 2011)

debi i am sorry to hear about your mother.  it is sad that she is so depressed with everything like that.  but i guess if she wont help herself then there is nothing that anybody else can do for her. it is such a shame   and i am so sorry that you guys know that she never really wanted her children. that must be heartbreaking.  i guess all you can do is stay positive. perhaps if she suffers from depression she could see a dr about that?


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 4, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> debi i am sorry to hear about your mother.  it is sad that she is so depressed with everything like that.  but i guess if she wont help herself then there is nothing that anybody else can do for her. it is such a shame   and i am so sorry that you guys know that she never really wanted her children. that must be heartbreaking.  i guess all you can do is stay positive. perhaps if she suffers from depression she could see a dr about that?


	I tried to get her to see a doctor ages ago, but she would not go.  In truth my parents needed marriage counseling but came from an era where people didn't go to "shrinks".  You just lived miserably together.  And that was the toxic environment that I grew up with. No fighting or abuse, but no love either.  Not a happy home.  Thus, I became very dependent on hobbies and my best role models were teachers and my friends parents, a nurse, etc., who were my stepping stones as I grew up.  Love them all to bits!  My mother is not so far gone that she doesn't know what she is doing. This is all choice, a lot of it is for attention and since she knows I won't play along with her games she won't come over to my house anymore!  lol  Hmm!  I mean games and crying wolf, which is bad because now it is hard to know when to take her seriously or not.  And I am sure the doctor feels the same way.  When you are 87 years old you are going to have some aches and pains.  Sometimes you just need to grit your teeth and deal with it.  She couldn't when she was 30, she won't now.  When we go over to visit (planned) she uses a cane and a walker, but the past two times I went over it was on our way back from the mall and unexpected, and she was bopping around the house with neither! Selective illness!!  Hmmm! See what I mean?  And when my father goes off bowling, she hops on Facebook!  She quickly zips off whenever she sees I am on because I know their schedule and I have caught her out of bed! lol  Little old lady is going to drive me nuts!  If I call to see how she is she just starts with "oooooh, aaaah, uuuugh, horrible".  You get the picture.  A bowl of cheer!  So, I just sometimes have to step away and realize I can't do anything about it.  It is up to them. Let my older sister deal with it for a while.  When I had surgery 4 1/2 yrs ago neither my parents nor my sister called, visited or sent me a card. One of these days I will be in my grave and they won't even know it!  So..you know the cute smiley with the middle fingers sticking up?  That is how I feel about the situation...but I am afraid to use the smiley in case I would get banned and then who will I talk to about MU???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	On a much happier note...some money orders arrived!  3 boxes went out, only two left. I can see my floor again!  I will never try to sell this much at once. It is too confusing!  I am rearranging my makeup drawers a bit and the spinner for incoming goodies!  I need another drawer already!  lol  Help!   Once all the decks arrive at their destinations and my customers are happy I can start putting up more, but not until then and I will only do 3 at a time.  5+ is insane!


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks guys. When you have kids all else is not that important. At least I believe that's how it should be. I get so frustrated with my niece that has a 3yr & 5yr old. They are such little sweeties but she won't get her butt out of bed and help get him ready for school. Her excuse is that they are trying to teach them to be responsible. I think that['s all good but at 3 and 5 she needs to get up and their breakfast and help them prepare for school.

  	When my daughter was in the public school the teachers basically treated her like she was stupid. She got to the point of when she got home from school she would cry for 2-3 hours each night saying that she was the stupidest kid at school and wish she had never been born and things like that. She became very attached to me so much so that she had to be with me even when I went to pick up my son from football practice instead of staying home with my husband and playing. I also had to lay with her each night until she went to sleep because she didn't want to be alone. She was put in special classes with very low IQ kids and behavior problem kids and that was a horrible situation. It was very bad so we felt we had no choice. In 5th grade at the private school it was such a pleasure when I went to pick her up to see her come to the car laughing and telling me about her day and the friends she had. But the school is amazing. It used to be around these parts that the most expensive school was the one Reece Witherspoon attended but this one has gone way beyond that. Actually there are a couple of Witherspoons that attend there. One of my daughter's friends is Reece's cousin. It's weird though some of these kid's parents have private jets and their houses look like giant hotels. the thing is the parents are so normal and not all snotty like I expected, probably because they have been through similar situations with their kids just perhaps other private schools.


  	Debi the NARS bronzer looks very nice on you.

  	I'm sorry to hear about your mom. We use to get frustrated with my mom also trying to get her to go to the doctor and then following through with his instructions was such a pain. She also wanted to try and tell the dr what she needed like in medication. If I was her dr I would have strangled her She would never take her medicine like she instructed especailly the ones that need to build up in your system and very important that she take them regularly. I know it is difficult but just remember there is only so much you guys can do, it's really up to her. Have they tried any anti-depressants with her or would she even take them? Perhaps that would help her to feel better so that she would start to follow through with things. The thing is that it takes a lot of trial and error to get the right one and right dose and older people get frustrated with it because it is all so new to them. Usually drs are pretty good at choosing a good one to start off with though. Good luck Sweetie.


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 4, 2011)

MissQQ--I also moisturize under my eyes whenever I think of it, like suring the day when I'm doing house stuff. I am usually here on the computer late at night so I keep some eye cream here on the desk so I won't forget to put some on before bed. My husband hates that it sits here  I now have this little square colored jar that isn't very deep that I have set to the side and back a bit that I keep it in as well as hand cream.

  	I am also super paranoid about getting age/sun spots on my hands, well everywhere. My mother-in-law has them. My sister is 8yrs older than me and a few years ago I saw a couple on her hand and I freaked inside. I now make sure I put high spf sunsceen on the tops of my hands particulally. I try to carry some in my purse so I can reapply after washing my hands when I am out and about.

  	My hubby says things like you used to not be so shallow about your appearence, when we got married you would go without makeup sometimes, and didn't spend so much on stuff like that. Ah hello! I'm older now. We've been married almost 24 yrs, I was much much younger then. I also didn't pay much attention to sunscreen. I should have though especially because we were always outside. We used to hike a lot and go to the beach when the kids were younger. Most weekends were spent at parks hiking and sometimes camping and going on picnics. I grew quite tired of sleeping in a tent, so later we would day hike and then have a hotel to go back to. Of course it doesn't help that I am not so fit anymore. My hubby used to take the kids backpacking for a few days a lot and climb way taller mountains than I liked. They loved it and learned a lot about nature and wildlife. I also don't like roughing it to that extent. But he was an Eagle Scout so that's what he did all through high school and college, he backpacked all over.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Mar 4, 2011)

Hey everyone!

  	Sorry I don't have time to write a super long post and reply to everyone, but I'll get back to you soon! I just wanted to show you ladies this!

  	So I went to the hospital this morning for more testing, and while I was waiting around I painted my nails! (Yes, I carried polish in my purse. Don't worry, I was in a well-ventilated area without other people around!!) This is how they looked:





  	Then, I went to work on the French camp I was telling you ladies about - the big research project. Was told yesterday that we had to translate a 30 page story, have all our materials ready, and complete every single voice over for each character (there are 10) in the computer programme we're creating by Monday morning, and today/tonight was the only time we'd have to do it. The picture above was taken when I got to the university and settled down to start working. It is now 9:30 and we haven't stopped or eaten yet. Everything is now translated and ready to go, but we have yet to start recording, and I have to coach everyone on pronounciation. While my partner went off to pick up our pizza, I crackled my nails. Here's how they look now (no top-coat, so the crackle in matte over the shiny polish):





  	Notice the picture was taken in the exact same position, except that daylight has now turned to darkness. lol.

  	I will update you later. lol


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 4, 2011)

Good to hear from you, Jen, and I hope you are doing better and finding some answers from all your tests.  No fun!  Gotta get you better by spring!  I love your nails and that blue is gorgeous on you.  You are right, though. The crackles look like dinosaur eggs!  Why do we associate them with something we have never seen?!!  lol

  	I've spent a nice lazy evening with hubby watching Smallville (which was boring), episode of The Tudors and now watching Pillars of the Earth.  Hoping for more money orders tomorrow and that will allow me to pack up the last two boxes, send them out and prep the next batches once everyone gets them!  Yay!  After that I think I will finally notice progress and am excited. My husband is so cute. He knows I wanted to do this and that I am having fun spending it on my MU and Coach stuff, but he keeps asking me if I am sure I want to sell some of my decks and not to do it if I don't want to. He will pay for my stuff.  What a sweetie, since I am not working because of health issues since we were married.  He said my job now was to get better.   But I do want to get rid of the ones I don't use. This one, however, will be one of the many that will stay with me. For all my fellow Vamp fans....  Tarot of the Vampyres!  Sorry about the flash, but it was the only way to get an idea of the card art!


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 4, 2011)

Jenn, your nail look great. You may as well do your nails while you sit and wait, good way to pass the time and have your nails look nice

  	Wow, that's a lot to get done by Monday. It sounds like you are going to be quite busy this weekend.


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh wow Debi, the art on those is so gorgeous. My daughter and I love art like that. She was showing me some stuff on the computer earlier today that was of similar style, such as the flowing dresses and corsets. I forgot who the artist was but the art was very nice.  She absolutely loves corsets and has a few. She's tiny so they look so cute on her. 

  	I especially love the one that is near the bottom left with blonde hair and looks like a raven by her head.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 5, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Oh wow Debi, the art on those is so gorgeous. My daughter and I love art like that. She was showing me some stuff on the computer earlier today that was of similar style, such as the flowing dresses and corsets. I forgot who the artist was but the art was very nice.  She absolutely loves corsets and has a few. She's tiny so they look so cute on her.
> 
> I especially love the one that is near the bottom left with blonde hair and looks like a raven by her head.


 
  	oh i have a few corsets too! they are fabulous when you wear them with a flowy skirt or for a night out i wear them with jeans! i love that they actually pull my chubby tummy in but make my boobs look good! hee hee!  nick likes them too un-surprisingly!

  	i am at work right now but i'm not doing my paperwork. so naughty! i shall do it in a bit. i keep being distracted by specktra and the tvs! i love watching all the kiddy cartoons they have on a saturday morning! hee hee!  have a great weekend everybody!


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 5, 2011)

Hello, Bimbos! Hope everyone is doing fine! I am obsessed with Bondi Rescue right now and am watching season 1 on youtube. I have watched season 3 and 4 and parts of season 2 on TV. Those aussie lifeguards are hot! lol.

  	Jen - love your nails! What is the blue nail polish you have on?

  	Debi - your husband is very supportive! But I can't say the same about your family and i'm sorry to hear about your mum's suitation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Oh the bad smiley is for us to post since it is there. We won't get banned! You look great! I love the bronzer on you! Thanks on the tips of applying the cream blush. I'm going to practise and get used to applying and blending with my fingers.

  	shadow - I must learn and apply eye moisturizer regularly like you. I have sunspots on my hands, but more on my face. It is alarming because I noticed more of them on my face these few months although I apply sunscreen regularly now (too late though as I started only two years ago). And it's amazing for what you did for your daughter. Seeing her enjoying her new school must be the happiest thing for you and your family!

  	lou - I love kiddy cartoons too lol. specktra is a huge distraction.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 5, 2011)

work is dragging so muc right now! i just want to go home and spend with nick seeing as we won't have a full day together at all this! plus work is dragging like a bitch! when i get home i shall watch jersey shore to relax


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 5, 2011)

I finally got smart about using eye moisturizer. I keep mine in the bathroom, in the same container that holds my remover by Clinique and one of those clear acrylic containers that hold the cotton pads. They all fit in a plastic basket.  In front I have another basket where I keep my Clarisonic Mia and Philosophy. Below in a drawer, among other now neatly organized things is my wipes by MAC and my Oil of Olay night cream.  In the cabinet below is more facial cleanser and lighter lotions, shampoos, etc. So everything is right there, even a few headbands, to help keep the process routine!

  	Lou~Smallville does have a few interesting facts going on and an ending which I am not sure what to think about!!  At any rate, you will still enjoy it. Just parts were way to repetitive of the first season!  You will see what I mean!

  	Not much going on today as hubby is getting some stuff done and then taxes, hopefully started on.  But another MO arrived so I was able to send out another box and the next should arrive on Monday.  Sit back and wait, while I start gathering for a few more boxes to put up for sale. After that it will be a slower picking through process, but fun nonetheless!   I am actually pulling out a few Easter decorations as I am desperate for spring! And watching movies, reading, plotting next MU purchase.  Hehehe....


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 5, 2011)

ah ok then! i shall be watching in bed tonight i think. i decided to watch jersey shore to turn my brain off from the day at work! lol! it's my guilty pleasure what can i say?!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 5, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> ah ok then! i shall be watching in bed tonight i think. i decided to watch jersey shore to turn my brain off from the day at work! lol! it's my guilty pleasure what can i say?!



 	We all need those!  My guilty pleasure is watching The Tudors and I am getting a nice dose of it today!  So, I have on my MUFE HD foundation 110 and quite frankly, while it blends nicely it is rather thin and light and didn't cover as well as my Estee Lauder Lucidity so I am surprised at all the raves. I guess if you go from a drugstore version to this it seems awesome, but I don't see anything massively awesome about it.  I also used number 10 HD blush, which looks like a bronzer on me.  I must have picked up the wrong colour at the store as this was not on my wishlist, but I can still use it so I will keep it!  I better stick with the pinks on that brand. MUFE still doesn't over excite me, but the blushes are awesome!  Howvever, MAC's Shy Girl l/s is the absolute perfect nude lippie for me. Must get another to keep in purse! I have naturally rosy lips so this tones it down and looks natural. LOVE it!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh happiness!  My Bobbi Brown l/s's were not a complete bust!  I tried on the lip color one and found it drying. I will have to give it another go. But I just tried the Metallic one and it is smooth and just a bit shimmery, but still very lovely and understated!  Now I can sleep happily!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Mar 5, 2011)

hey darlings! just had another weekend with my bf in christchurch! still lots of aftershocks, had a real big one on saturday night, we all thought it was another big earthquake!

  	did some good shopping tho only for the airline to loose my bag, including new shoes i had brought that cost ALOT of money (since i couldnt buy mac, i brought shoes!), so really hope they find my bag. i had also brought chanel black pearl nail polish and all my makeup is in there too!!! will be bloody annoying if they dont find it (not to mention medication!)

  	aaarrrgh having a vent, planned to paint my toes in black pearl tonight!


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 5, 2011)

Debi, I think you are doing what you can with the situation with your mom. You can't keep going along with all the games as that is not healthy for you. I'm with Lou, I can't believe none of your family checked on you while you were in the hospital and after. I understand how hard it is though when it's your mom you can't just walk away completely so the stress is still there. Just take it easy when you can and enjoy whatever it takes to clear your mind and de-stress.

  	 It's good you had people to look up to and help you along growing up. I sometimes used my friend's mom to talk to as I didn't have that kind of relationship with my mother. Oddly my sister did. I guess with my sister being 8 yrs older than me it's like having a whole different parent.  She's the oldeS  She's the oldest and I'm the youngest and we have 2 brothers in between. 

  	Glad your selling is going so well. It's great that it gives you the $ to get new play things  I didn't care for MUFE HD foundation either and I had hoped to because there was a great color match for me. Right now I'm still mixing MUFE mat velvet plus #15 & #20. I hope MAC comes out with something someday that is pale enough, help with my oily skin and last throughout the day, oh and good coverage too. That's asking a lot but I can dream I guess.

  	MissQQ--thank you. my daughter was so much happier with the switch and was able to do well. The difference was amazing. When she used to read out loud it was like a word then pause and then a word, so on and so on. We could barely get what she was reading but she did. It blew the school away that her comprehension was so high when she read like that. She absolutely hated to read. In 7th grade with the help of the teachers something finally clicked and she started reading a lot. She still didn't like reading in front of people because she would get words mixed up. A couple years later I couldn't get her face out of a book to even cut her light off at night to get some sleep. She was the lead in most of her high school's plays, she definitely has come a long way. Even though it has cost us an arm and a leg the difference is like night and day. She devours books now, her favorite is scince fiction & fantasy.

  	OK Debi & Lou--I'm embarrassed to admit my guilty pleasure shows, especially considering my age. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I tape and watch each week 90210 and Gossip Girl. My daughter doesn't even watch them. She thinks they're silly.  I guess they are but I enjoy them and they take my mind off stressful stuff in my life.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 5, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Debi, I think you are doing what you can with the situation with your mom. You can't keep going along with all the games as that is not healthy for you. I'm with Lou, I can't believe none of your family checked on you while you were in the hospital and after. I understand how hard it is though when it's your mom you can't just walk away completely so the stress is still there. Just take it easy when you can and enjoy whatever it takes to clear your mind and de-stress.
> 
> It's good you had people to look up to and help you along growing up. I sometimes used my friend's mom to talk to as I didn't have that kind of relationship with my mother. Oddly my sister did. I guess with my sister being 8 yrs older than me it's like having a whole different parent.  She's the oldeS  She's the oldest and I'm the youngest and we have 2 brothers in between.
> 
> ...


  	oh i watch 90210 and gossip girl! as well as pretty little liars and hell cats! i love those kind of shows! hell i even love all the shows on the disney channel so there is no hope for me right? and i will be 27 this year! hee hee!

  	today nick is working. i wanted a bit of a lie in but i was still up at 6am because Dylan was being naughty and jumping around making loud noise because he wanted his breakfast!  So i thought i'd get up anyways and get a head start on transferring data onto my new computer. it is going to take ages because i dont have an external hard drive! all i have is a 8gb usb stick! and with the amount of stuff i have it is going to take a while!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 6, 2011)

Morning!

  	Nxsallyb~I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your luggage and hope that they find it soon and get that all sorted out.  After everything you all have been going through in NZ that is the last thing you need.  I don't travel on planes much, but when I have I keep my meds and most personal things in a carryon.  Then again, that was pre 9/11 so I am not sure what the rules are now. A lot stricter, I am certain.  Mostly we just drive to our destinations, but someday I really want to go to England. I hope flying is more comfy and safe by then, again.  I have some milkweed to deliver to Lou. 






  	shadowaddict~At least my in-laws called, visited and sent cards/flowers, as well as neighbours and online friends.  One good thing about this whole odd situation is that I am seeing my father neglect my mother. Now I won't take it so personally as I have done over the decades. I'll just let it go!  I love watching fun programs...I don't care how old I am. If I enjoy it, it is on the list of must watch! Same with movies and books.  It keeps us young and hip! 

  	Lou~Yes! I am so psyched that the lipstick worked out, though I still am not sure about the drier one.  I also can't stand that feeling on my lip. I like them moist and nourished 24/7!  I am presently stalking MAC because I am dying for 1 or 2 of the Pink Cult blushes (it keeps saying "Coming Soon") but consoling myself with a Sephora order that includes 2 BB blushes, a shimmerbrick and 4 Illamasque blushes, 3 MUFE HD blushes and a few other goodies.  Do you think that might cover me?  Hehehe...


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 6, 2011)

^^ Yeah that will take a while. Perhaps you can think about getting an external hard drive just for backup purposes too. 

  	I like Gossip Girl too! And I like the UK game show Come Dine With Me - it is hilarious!

  	Debi what is the name of the bb l/s you got? The new ones in the peony collection look nice. 

  	Sally - enjoy Black pearl! Its gorgeous!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 6, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> ^^ Yeah that will take a while. Perhaps you can think about getting an external hard drive just for backup purposes too.
> 
> I like Gossip Girl too! And I like the UK game show Come Dine With Me - it is hilarious!
> 
> ...


  	Yeah nick said that he is going to buy an external hard drive in the next few weeks. that way we can share it   and no data will ever be lost again! hee hee! although i have been backing up my stuff since the old laptop dies on nick's computer, my ps3 and my netbook! better to be safe than sorry right?!

  	oh and come dine with me is freaking amazing!!! i swear i can't tell you how much i love that show! it is the narrator who makes it so funny! his one liners crack me up so bad! in fact saturdays at work we always put it on for the last 2 hours! it keeps us all amused and customers love it too!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 6, 2011)

oh and finally some pictures! fist my tv that me and nick got at christmas!






  	please ignore the bottom shelf of the stand! nick puts his games there and never makes sure they are neat and tidy! and the red thing in the background is a towel on the radiator!  best christmas gift ever!! well not quite actually... here are the gifts nick got me! my louis vuitton!





  	this is the eva clutch which also comes with the long leather strap. i usually wear it cross body with the gold chain hanging like in the picture. but you can remove the strap and carry it by the chain too.  and here is my eva up close with my monogram zippy coin purse that he also got me-





  	oh and just so you know i'm not showing off in anyway. i just posed the pictures because an age ago people wanted to see them and i have only just gotten around to taking them! some people go weird about posting pictures of stuff like this... not you ladies... but i still just wanted to put that out there!!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Mar 6, 2011)

Quote: 	 		 			Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 



 		 			did some good shopping tho only for the airline to loose my bag, including new shoes i had brought that cost ALOT of money (since i couldnt buy mac, i brought shoes!), so really hope they find my bag. i had also brought chanel black pearl nail polish and all my makeup is in there too!!! will be bloody annoying if they dont find it (not to mention medication!)



	Aww that sucks! I hope you find your bag!

  	How is everyone's weekend going? Mine has been nice and relaxing. Yesterday I went to the MAC counter for the first time in a looongg time and bought some lipsticks to give away on my blog--I didn't consider it breaking my no-buy since it wasn't for me 







 Now I need another cup of coffee... It's already one in the afternoon but I feel zonked out.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 6, 2011)

LittleMaryJane said:


> Aww that sucks! I hope you find your bag!
> How is everyone's weekend going? Mine has been nice and relaxing. Yesterday I went to the MAC counter for the first time in a looongg time and bought some lipsticks to give away on my blog--I didn't consider it breaking my no-buy since it wasn't for me
> 
> 
> ...


  	oh well done on your no buy! that is great that you went to mac and didn't buy anything for yourself!  and i am pleased you have had a relaxing weekend. my day has been pretty relaxing. i am happier now that nick is home! and shortly an ex collegue is coming over to help out with my mac. he now works for apple so it's like having a genius come straight to my house! hee hee!


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 6, 2011)

Nzsallyb --so horrible about them losing your bag, even worse that you had your new goodies in there and fab new shoes. Oh I would be so


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Mar 6, 2011)

How are you liking your new mac?


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 6, 2011)

Nice Lou!  I love your new TV! I think we are the only people on the planet who still have our old tvs.  They just look and sound too nice to stop using, so we are waiting until they die, which at this rate might not be until 2050!  Hehehehe.... 

  	The LV is gorgeous and I love the little wallet with it!  That is a nice brown check pattern that isn't going to show dirt for a very long time!

  	Slapped on some MUFE HD 115 w/Nars Sex Appeal blush and MAC Hue lippy.  A nice nude look with no eye stuff as my eyes are freaking out over tree pollen, burning and watering like I am crying.  Lovely!  We have a huge rainstorm coming and the snow is finally starting to melt some.  I can't believe how much more we have to go for it to even look pre-spring. It still looks like mid January! 

  	I'm going to be funky and put up another box of tarot. What the heck.  Everyone except 1 had been mailed out. That will be mailed probably tomorrow or the next day. By the time the next batches get mailed, the others will have their boxes. So, time to pull out more decks. Yay...begone!  Once I start having some free time I am going to try and do swatches on some of my goodies for pale people!  Wish me luck...Mr. Camera is a bit moody!


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm having issues trying to go down to another line.

  	Anyway, Lou What a nice TV and I love that bag, super gorgegous.

  	Debi, I hope you are able to get Pink Cult but I'm with Lou on the Sephora haul. I do like PC but I would probably have more fun with all the goodies to choose from at Sephora. I only have one BB blush. Probably because several years ago I went to buy one and was looking and the ma insisted I need "Tawny" and said that BB herself said it was a must have for everyone. I fell for that and bought it. It was horrible on me, way too dark. I was too timid then to take it back. BB products are great quality. I love NARS blushes as we've talked about and hear great things about MUFE blushes but my Sephora only has a few and ordering from the website trying to figure out a color can be tricky.

  	LiitleMaryJane--me too. just can't get going today. i fixed me a yummy pot of coffee and poured a nice big tumbler full and was wiping the counter and tipped it over making a major mess.Luckily it had cooled down a bit before I knocked it over. I have a thing for the large Starbucks tumblers. Right now my fav is the "Product Red"  but if I'm not taking it with me somewhere I usually don't bother putting the lid on and this is what happens

  	Ya'll probably already know this but if not Product Red  is a brand that many companies have, the money goes to a global fund to fight against AIDS. I try to get these when avaliable in something I'm buying. When my hubby was going to buy me an ipod I told him I wanted the Product Red one. I figure every little bit helps.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Mar 6, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> LiitleMaryJane--me too. just can't get going today. i fixed me a yummy pot of coffee and poured a nice big tumbler full and was wiping the counter and tipped it over making a major mess.Luckily it had cooled down a bit before I knocked it over. I have a thing for the large Starbucks tumblers. Right now my fav is the "Product Red"  but if I'm not taking it with me somewhere I usually don't bother putting the lid on and this is what happens
> 
> Ya'll probably already know this but if not Product Red  is a brand that many companies have, the money goes to a global fund to fight against AIDS. I try to get these when avaliable in something I'm buying. When my hubby was going to buy me an ipod I told him I wanted the Product Red one. I figure every little bit helps.


	Ugh! Hate a coffee mess. I use a lot of sugar in my coffee so any spill automatically = sticky mess for me.

  	I don't think I really knew what Product Red was about... Or I thought it was just a one-company kind of thing. That's cool that it encompasses different ones, great idea actually.


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 6, 2011)

Debi you are not alone with the tv's. We usually use an item till they die completely. That is usually quite a while cause my husband is convinced he can fix most anything. To be honest he pretty much can. The engineer in him has probably saved us a fortune, even if we do have older stuff.

  	This is kinda embarrasing to admit but our dryer is a mid 1970's model. I don't mind because it's in a place where no one sees it but us. I don't see the need in replaceing it while it still works great. My hubby has replaced a few inexpensive parts over the years but other than that all is good. Funny thing is we got it from his dad that was in one of his rent houses He has about 20 rental properties so his garage is usually filled with spare everything. My husband helped work on all kinds of stuff with them through high school and college which has been a life saver for us when something quits on us. When my husband needs a part he checks there first. His dad has tons of stuff much of which still is in the package never opened . We've become quite used to not paying for labor so when we do have to take something somewhere to have it fixed or call someone in we cringe because the labor is so much more than the parts themselves.  Oh Wow, we sound cheap as hell


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 6, 2011)

Quote:
  	 		Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
			Ugh! Hate a coffee mess. I use a lot of sugar in my coffee so any spill automatically = sticky mess for me.

 		 			I don't think I really knew what Product Red was about... Or I thought it was just a one-company kind of thing. That's cool that it encompasses different ones, great idea actually.



	Oh I bet that is a mess. Thank goodness I drink mine black. I never tried coffee with anything in it because I was afraid I would like it and that would add calories  I will have a yummy frozen one here and there and those have major calories. I have to have super control when I go to Starbucks to buy my coffee for home. Besides the yummy drinks they have all those cookies and pastries that call to me and tempt me


  	Here is a link that gives some of the brands that does Product Red:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Product_Red


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 6, 2011)

shadowaddict~Totally keep your old appliances for as long as you can.  We still have our washer/dryer/fridge and oven from 19 years ago and they work perfectly.  Our dishwasher died and we are on our third one now, which is also dying. They are all made so cheaply now.  Same with my car. Ready?  I still have my first car.  A 1989 VW Golf.  It hasn't even turned over.  It isn't even close to it. No air bags, no AC, had to replace the radio and put in a DVD player.  But when I looked at new VW's years ago, they were so cheap. My car still shines, looks and even smells brand new, seats firm, no stains (no kids, no food every in my car), and rugs perfect. I plan to drive this until it completely dies since they will only give me about 150-200 trade in. Ha! It is worth thousands to me!  Love my little bop-around car!  Original tires, too, and not balding at all.  They don't make them like they used to!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 6, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Debi you are not alone with the tv's. We usually use an item till they die completely. That is usually quite a while cause my husband is convinced he can fix most anything. To be honest he pretty much can. The engineer in him has probably saved us a fortune, even if we do have older stuff.
> 
> This is kinda embarrasing to admit but our dryer is a mid 1970's model. I don't mind because it's in a place where no one sees it but us. I don't see the need in replaceing it while it still works great. My hubby has replaced a few inexpensive parts over the years but other than that all is good. Funny thing is we got it from his dad that was in one of his rent houses He has about 20 rental properties so his garage is usually filled with spare everything. My husband helped work on all kinds of stuff with them through high school and college which has been a life saver for us when something quits on us. When my husband needs a part he checks there first. His dad has tons of stuff much of which still is in the package never opened . We've become quite used to not paying for labor so when we do have to take something somewhere to have it fixed or call someone in we cringe because the labor is so much more than the parts themselves.  Oh Wow, we sound cheap as hell


	you dont sound cheap at all! when you can easily repair it yourselves why the heck not! and all the saved money can go on make up goodies instead!!


	i am off to bed now. i know it's only 9pm but sadly it's that time of the month and i'm feeling really crappy. my back is in so much pain and i want to rip my insides out!!! hopefully i will feel better for work in the morning!  goodnight guys and take care! and just in case i don't say this enough - i love chatting to you all! it really makes my day!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 6, 2011)

I hope you feel better soon, Lou.  I am ready to rip mine out, too, though I think it is coming to an end. It has been 2 1/2 days, so time for it to settle down for a little break.  I hate perimenopause. They didn't warn us about this.  Not that I had much control over it anyhow!  But still....you think menopause is all about skipping and hot flashes. Not even close. Those are the easy things.  They don't bother to tell you that emotionally and physically you will feel like you have permanent PMS with an occasional break!  Or that if you have endometriosis you will be in pain most of the time untiil your ovaries decide to shut off! 

  	Super happy news!  The lady who creates the fairy crowns I have been wearing in some of my pics is revamping her website and is going to put my photos up!   I am thrilled!  I still have an autumn one to do, so will pull out the pigments for that and all things golden, brown, copper and bronze and glittery....so fun stuff ahead!! 

  	I promise to do swatches and just let me know when you get sick of my photos! I am no beauty and know it, but I am having such fun. And a very special thank you to everyone here who has been so kind to me.  It isn't everywhere people would enjoy chatting with a 48 housewife who reads (and sells) tarot cards, wears fairy crowns (only special occasions...I promise I am not nuts!) and puts up with a newfound love for makeup until she is stalking her postman for possible black boxes!


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 6, 2011)

I definitely agree with you there on the cars. We buy used and keep them forever. We have a 1996 Jeep Cherekee that is preety basic although it does have,a must for me. My hubby bought it several years ago at a TVA auction for $1800. We now have over 210,000 miles on it.  We have have more than got our money out of it. We don't drive it so much anymore. It's mor of our third vehicle and my husband uses it to haul stuff.

  	My daughter's car is a 1992 Honda Prelude that is still hanging on but she would not part with if someone told her she could have any kind of car she wanted. We bought it from my sister for her about 5 years ago. My sister and her hubby bought it new when my daughter was 3 and she was with them that summer for the 4th of July and stood on the hood to watch fireworks and probably jumping around. So on the hood is two little dents from her feet which she proudly shows off

  	We lucked out on our dishwasher. The one we had I think was the original one put in the house which was built in 1977. We bought the house in Aug of '94 so the diswasher lasted quite a while. It fianally went a few months ago. My hubby went over to his parents one Sat and called me and said there was a yard sale that he stopped at because they had a nice white dishwasher sitting out there and asked if he should buy it. They were asking $75. The guy said he had it there for a friend and didn't know anything about it. My hubby called me later and said the friend came over and explained that he and another guy buy out the contents of storage places that people abandon and it was in there. He sold it to my husband for $40. The guy even had the paperwork for it and it turned out to be a 2007 model. There's not a scratch on it and works like a dream, so quiet. I'm not much on yard sales but that was definitely a find.


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 6, 2011)

Lou, I hope you feel better. Get lots of rest and take it easy.

  	Debi, you'l have to give us a link when your stuff gets on there. My daughter is all about fairys and all that stuff. You guys would probably have a great time together as your interests seem very much like hers.

  	I have had friends that had to deal with endometriosis . I think my sister had it some time way way back before her hysterectomy. She had to have surgery and when they got in there her uterus was not just tilted there was something else weird with it. It was good that they had already decided they didn't want children so she's wasn't all upset. The dr said she would have never been able to carry full term anyway. I can't remember what all it was, that was in the late '70s. But that is one evil illness and so very painful. Hopefully things will progress quickly and you'll be done with it all,


----------



## Nzsallyb (Mar 6, 2011)

phew got my bag back! thank god, all i could think of my new shoes i got! these are the ones i got: http://www.mipiaci.co.nz/product-display-87.aspx?CategoryId=49&ProductId=2717&Colour=Coral i love them so much because they are so different!

  	Black pearl is gorg! chanel nail polishes are my guilty pleasure! it is so unusual, but pretty, very smooth on!

  	hope you ladies are all well, its freezing here today, starting to be the end of the summer! and i move back to the south island next week!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 6, 2011)

Nzsallyb said:


> phew got my bag back! thank god, all i could think of my new shoes i got! these are the ones i got: http://www.mipiaci.co.nz/product-display-87.aspx?CategoryId=49&ProductId=2717&Colour=Coral i love them so much because they are so different!
> 
> Black pearl is gorg! chanel nail polishes are my guilty pleasure! it is so unusual, but pretty, very smooth on!
> 
> hope you ladies are all well, its freezing here today, starting to be the end of the summer! and i move back to the south island next week!


	They are so fun!  I am so happy you were able to get your bag back.  What a relief!  Now you can relax and enjoy them! 

  	Just put another few decks up for sale.  Crossing my fingers. They are collectors decks (just 2) and I am asking 200.00 for them.  Wish me luck!!


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 6, 2011)

Quote:


Nzsallyb said:


> phew got my bag back! thank god, all i could think of my new shoes i got! these are the ones i got: http://www.mipiaci.co.nz/product-display-87.aspx?CategoryId=49&ProductId=2717&Colour=Coral i love them so much because they are so different!
> 
> Black pearl is gorg! chanel nail polishes are my guilty pleasure! it is so unusual, but pretty, very smooth on!
> 
> hope you ladies are all well, its freezing here today, starting to be the end of the summer! and i move back to the south island next week!


 











 I love those shoes. I am totally shoe crazy, the funkier the better. If I could pull it off and well afford it I would be all over those weird shoes you see in magazines with all kinds of things for the heels and odd shaped heels. I have probably a dozen (probably more) brand new pairs that I haven't worn, isn't that sad. My mother used to tell me that I was just like her mother who loved shoes. When my grandmother passed about 20 years ago and they were sorting through her things they found she had over 90 pairs of shoes  I love heels but being a stay at home ? whatever I am I don't wear them too often. I do love cluncky clogs. I hate wearing socks. I like to just slip on shoes and go. At home I wear fit-flops or Skechers tone-ups flip flops. I don't think they really tone but I find them super comfy and give my feet support.


----------



## BeckyBenett (Mar 6, 2011)

i love your headband! soo pretty... the blushes look very nice too.. i have to go and check them out when i have the time.. kp hauling dear!


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 6, 2011)

Debi--that's great. I hope you sell those quick. Oh what fun you're going to have with that money

  	OK I'm going totally off into left field with this. But I thought I would share this if you guys were not already familar with it or her. I used to read the reviews of products in Paula Begoun"s books "Don't Go To The Cosmetic Counter Without Me" and learned a lot. For the last few years she has had a website that you can pull up any brand or prosuct and read the review and break down of ingredients and such. She also puts the product's claims and then her review of what it actually does. She has some great articles also about different skin care concerns and more. I think it is interesting how some people rave about Perricone MD products that are so expensive and she says that most of them really don't perform as they claim or are any better than some drugstore lines or at least regular department store brands. It is Beautypedia.com, I'll post a link.

  	There is normally a subscription fee but right now she has it free. When or if it goes back to a fee and you are interested always do a search for a coupon code. There is always a 50% off one, usually on retailmenot.com. I think it is reg $25 a year and with coupon $12.50. I have found it is so worth it as I am always checking products. I have subscribed since she started it. She keeps it up to date pretty well as she is testing so many brands and products. If you click on search all reviews at the top you can pick the brand and then category. Anyway, I hope you guys find it useful or at least interesting.

http://www.beautypedia.com/ 

  	I have found this very helpful as I never would have considered Olay skin care products because I thought they would not be good for my oily skin. But she rates "Olay Regenerist Regenerating Serum" very highly and good for oily skin as well. She also says there is almost no difference between this and the one they have for eyes and you get more than 3 times the product. I have used this now for a few years and love it. It gives me moisture without the oilies and way cheaper than a lot of products. This is what I keep by my computer and in the bathrooms so I can put it on when I think of it. I will smetimes use it on the tops of my hands too.


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 6, 2011)

Sally, so sorry I got so excited seeing those shoes I forgot to tell you that I am so glad you got your bag back.

  	I'm so ADD. I get distracted so easily  My hubby tells me I'm just like those BING commercials where someone says something and then picks up on a word and goes to that subject and then another and goes from there to another and so on. He gets this crazed look when my daughter and I are having a conversation becuase we both do this. We will start off with one topic and end up somewhere totally not related and never miss a beat. She had a lit teacher in high school that called it crab walking because the students would keep inching away from topic and keep going sideways.


  	Becky--I am right there with you on not using lippies in palettes. They get so messy. I bought the MAC one years ago that was blue with MAC in rhinestones on the top and it just got icky. I still of course have that palette as I think it's the prettiest MAC has done. I bought my daughter the purple one that was e/s and someone stole it. I didn't know back then just how rare MAC did something like that and only bought those two items from the collection. I can't remember what all came out with it. If I'm not mistaken it was a holiday collection and this was before they stated doing the couture collections so they were reg. palette prices. I am so angry with myself now for not getting more. 

  	I love the UD liners. They wear so well and do not smude at all on me. "Stash" is my go to liner as I love greens and this is described as dark green/gold. "Covet" is gorgeous also, oh hell they all are I was playing the other night and used Flipside on my lid to see if it would work as a base like their new shadow pencils and it held up for the night. I haven't given it a good test for all day but I will. I have one shadow pencil and love it. I bought Narc which is a pretty green and use as a base and it makes my green shadows just pop. Tip: if you order it from Sephora it is brighter than their swatch, not sure about the other colors.

  	I have lots of UD shadow and find they are great. Funny thing is I've had UD e/s for some time but just recently found out on here from HerGreyness that you can use them wet. Everyone else probably already knew that so I feel kind of silly. If you wear blue e/s, which I can't but anyway I was showing my daughter how gorgeous "Godess" is and I swatched it wet and oh my that is one amazing blue.

  	The BB e/s palettes are quite tempting. I was just looking at them online, so pretty. I haven't purchased a BB shadow since she switched to the square ones. I only have 2 or 3 of the old round ones and haven't used them in forever. I don't even remember how well they wore or how pigmented.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Mar 6, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> I love those shoes. I am totally shoe crazy, the funkier the better. If I could pull it off and well afford it I would be all over those weird shoes you see in magazines with all kinds of things for the heels and odd shaped heels. I have probably a dozen (probably more) brand new pairs that I haven't worn, isn't that sad. My mother used to tell me that I was just like her mother who loved shoes. When my grandmother passed about 20 years ago and they were sorting through her things they found she had over 90 pairs of shoes  I love heels but being a stay at home ? whatever I am I don't wear them too often. I do love cluncky clogs. I hate wearing socks. I like to just slip on shoes and go. At home I wear fit-flops or Skechers tone-ups flip flops. I don't think they really tone but I find them super comfy and give my feet support.


	i am wearing them right now, with my track pants
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a girl has to wear them in some how. they are made like the christian louboutins, how he does a real high heel, but it doesnt feel that high beacause there is a secret hidden platform in the shoe, so they are quite comfy as far as shoes go!

  	oh and lou, i got all my piggys from cheryl!!!!! they are super duper cool, i managed to score:
  	- jardin aires
  	- black black (seeya carbon when i do a smokey eye!!)
  	- partylicious (super chuffed about this one)
  	- silver (metal version)
  	- black ore solar bits 

  	think i will just do my makeup this weekend to practise and use it, even if i will be cleaning out my apartment in preparation for moving! my pigment collection is slowly building up, ive now got 30 piggys. i want to build up my collection this year, ive hardly brought any other pigment!


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 6, 2011)

I totally agree, the narrator is so funny! Sometimes the competitors do/say something silly, and he is very sarcastic, but in a good way lol. And frankly some of the characters behave quite bizarrely! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's great that you can put it on at work and everyone can have a good laugh together! Have you ever thought about joining the show? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love your bag and purse! And I know the tv is fantastic!

  	Hope you feel better and had a good rest!

  	Sally - great that you got the bag back! I love the pair of shoes. Enjoy your new pigments!

  	shadow - wow 90 pairs of shoes! You know they say the genetics tend to skip a generation, so we always have more similarities to our grandparents than our parents. 

  	I've been playing with my makeup too. My mac msf have been ignored for a long time so I took out Soft & Gentle and applied it as highlight. I put on a bit of makeup today although I merely went to my neighbourhood library and mcdonald's for lunch. Makeup makes me happy!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 7, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> I totally agree, the narrator is so funny! Sometimes the competitors do/say something silly, and he is very sarcastic, but in a good way lol. And frankly some of the characters behave quite bizarrely!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	lol! the thing is to apply for the show i think you should be able to cook! and i'm not that great! somebody in my city was on it a few weeks ago though which was interesting! and yeah the contestants do behave weirdly sometimes! one woman got so drunk one of the guests had to cook the dinner and then she started to cry atthe dinner table! so crazy! 

  	i am very hungry this morning. i think i shall make my porridge! i have little pots at work because they are handy for when i have no time to have breakfast at home!  have a great day ladies and i hope you all have a good start to the week!


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 7, 2011)

Glad that you feel a bit better! I read that we should eat gently when we have our periods. The porridge should be good!

  	shadow- i borrowed the cosmetic book from the library before. It's like a dictionary.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 7, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Glad that you feel a bit better! I read that we should eat gently when we have our periods. The porridge should be good!
> 
> shadow- i borrowed the cosmetic book from the library before. It's like a dictionary.


	oh that is good to know then!  i have just quickly done my paperwork too but our printer has something wrong with it! big black smears are going all over the paper so i am not sure if it is the cartidge or the printer itself! i'll let one of the guys look at it when they arrive in a few minutes! hee hee!


----------



## kittykit (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello ladies. I hope you had a good weekend. Mine was quiet... I stayed at home *trying* to study! I'm so much behind schedule now... and the exam is this Saturday! Eek!

  	Oh Lou, I love your Eva and it's in my favourite Damier Ebene print!! What a beauty!!  

  	I'm very annoyed by people asking me 'Are you going to be a mom this year?' Why do they care, seriously? When I say, 'No...' Then they'll tell me the same old thing, 'Your biological clock is ticking you know? Your career isn't everything! You'll regret one day!' So what? They're lucky cuz they ask me on IM or else they'll see this --> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 instead of me not replying to whatever they've typed. Most of them are my friends back home, one of them were a close friend who is due in a few months time. It's so easy to tell other people that they should go and have a baby and tell them what a stupid idea to put my career on the top of getting pregnant. Who are they to judge me? It's my choice, not theirs. We all live a different life, having different choices. Sometimes I think people should mind their own business and stfu.

  	Sorry for the rant  I just need to get this out.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 7, 2011)

Lou~I am glad you are feeling a little better. Hopefully things will improve as the day goes along.  Do you take Motrin for it?  I have found it helps considerably with my cramps, though not as much as it used to.  At least I am fine today, so plan to make the most of it.  The 200.00 box of tarot has not sold yet, but the new 125.00 just did! Woohoo!  I have so much more to get rid of, too!  I think my husband is in shock at how much I am making!!

  	I love my UD liners. They really are pigmented and smooth, but I also love my Nyx because they are softer and blend nicely. I guess I have the best of both worlds!  Their e/s are amazing. I am in the process of collecting all their pinks, browns and purples.  Then I will go on from there.  I just love how each line can bring something different to the cosmetic table if you are a smart shopper, and then you don't repeat yourself.  I'm using everything, so that is good! 

  	Yes, the BB palette is very pretty, but IMO very small. The brown is a really deep, deep chocolate colour and not sure if it goes well in that palette. I would rather buy regular sizes of e/s and use them  instead. I think again, for the palette we are paying more for the look and packaging than the actual product. Even the blush is teeny.  I almost bought it.  The only good thing would be that it is portable.  But my Hello Kitty palettes from Sephora have way more product in them and are actually quite nice!

  	Off to get my day going and sell those decks!!  I am expecting packages today!!!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 7, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Lou~I am glad you are feeling a little better. Hopefully things will improve as the day goes along.  Do you take Motrin for it?  I have found it helps considerably with my cramps, though not as much as it used to.  At least I am fine today, so plan to make the most of it.  The 200.00 box of tarot has not sold yet, but the new 125.00 just did! Woohoo!  I have so much more to get rid of, too!  I think my husband is in shock at how much I am making!!
> 
> I love my UD liners. They really are pigmented and smooth, but I also love my Nyx because they are softer and blend nicely. I guess I have the best of both worlds!  Their e/s are amazing. I am in the process of collecting all their pinks, browns and purples.  Then I will go on from there.  I just love how each line can bring something different to the cosmetic table if you are a smart shopper, and then you don't repeat yourself.  I'm using everything, so that is good!
> 
> ...


  	generally i just take generic pain killers for my cramps. i took some pills just for periods before and they made me violently sick which wasn't cool!! and yay for another tarrot set being sold! i am sure that your more expencive one will go soon enough! and yay for expecting packages!!

  	i found out today that i shall have to work at a different store for a couple of days this week. it is quite a long journy for me so i'm not thrilled at the idea to be honest. but on the plus side it is the busiest store that is on our company so that should be a good experiance to see how they work.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 7, 2011)

Lou~Sorry for the change of location for a while, but it is good experience and something you can take back with you! 

  	My husband and I have no children. Back then I didn't even know I had endometriosis so who knows if I would have been able to carry full term or not. But we never tried either.  We get along so well in the every day and I never felt like I was not whole without a child. I love kids, but I love playing with them and then giving them back!  lol Maybe I had enough of child raising as a nanny for a family 2 homes down from us. While I lived at home, I cared for two adorable boys, ages 1 and 3, from 8am to 1am!  Long days, I had complete control, loved them like they were my little brothers that I never had.  But neither of us ever felt we really wanted children.  I am blessed with 14 nieces and nephews ranging from 7 years old to 25!  That is enough for me.

  	Luckily people were not to down on us to see if we would have children or not.  They may have said something behind our backs, but both sides of parents already had a slew of grandchildren and probably didn't feel the need for more!  Out of my neighbours about half were the same as us. No children and fine about it. Our animals were our babies!

  	Most important is to listen to your own heart and that of your spouse.  Not everyone else and certainly don't allow pressure.  Speak up if you must.  In this day and age people have children later many times, or choose to adopt or not have any at all. There is a place for everyone and it doesn't make you weird just because you have chosen that parenthood is not for you. In fact, it is a very responsible and mature choice to make. 

  	Off soapbox.


----------



## kittykit (Mar 7, 2011)

We both love children and would like to have our own one day but not now. There is a chance that I may go back to school part-time in autumn for 18 months. We've other plans but having a child now is definitely not our top priority.


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 7, 2011)

Lou--I'm glad you are feeling much better now.

  	For all you gals that have decided not to have children don't let other people try to guilt trip you. There's a hell of a lot of people out there who have kids that shouldn't. Just because you don't want children of your own does not mean you don't like kids. When my sister and brother-in-law told the family they didn't want children you would have thought they had just announced they were joining a devil worshiping group (we live in the bible belt) This was in the mid 70's and not as common. Most people talked behind their backs. My aunt said they were being selfish. My mom said it was my brother-in-law's fault because my sister had always wanted children. I was like ah sorry mom but she was the oldest of the four of us and watched us while you wented back to college and worked so she's probably had her fill.

  	My sister is/was a school teacher and loved it. However she also loved leaving the kids there and coming home and it just be her and her hubby. Also they can just pick up and travel whenever they want. They spoil all the nieces and nephews and enjoy that. My son when he was younger and then my daughter also would go to Kansas City where she lives and spend a couple weeks or so in the summer and they would take them and do all kinds of fun stuff.

  	My daughter says that she doesn't want kids of her own. She just turned 22. I told her that is fine but not to rule it out before she is in a commited relationship and the two of you make the decision together.  It's cool with me is she doesn't but I do think that being so young and very single that it's possible she could meet that special someone and together they choose to have kids.

  	It's a choice that is your choice so screw everyone who thinks they have a right to tell you otherwise.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 7, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Lou--I'm glad you are feeling much better now.
> 
> For all you gals that have decided not to have children don't let other people try to guilt trip you. There's a hell of a lot of people out there who have kids that shouldn't. Just because you don't want children of your own does not mean you don't like kids. When my sister and brother-in-law told the family they didn't want children you would have thought they had just announced they were joining a devil worshiping group (we live in the bible belt) This was in the mid 70's and not as common. Most people talked behind their backs. My aunt said they were being selfish. My mom said it was my brother-in-law's fault because my sister had always wanted children. I was like ah sorry mom but she was the oldest of the four of us and watched us while you wented back to college and worked so she's probably had her fill.
> 
> ...


  	it is hard because sometimes you do feel judged. some people have even asked if me i can have children!! which i think is a very in-sensitive thing to ask. maybe my body can't have children but i will never know. but i don't like how people just assume that. one of my friends doesn't really speak to me anymore because of this subject.  she is nearly 40 and has tried for a child for as long as i have known her (8 yrs) and she found out about a year ago that due to various complications it is unlikely she ever will be able to have a child even with help. however she won't adopt. and we had a big falling out because she said that i was selfish to not want a child and that i should be ashamed when so many like herself don't have a choice - they can't have one at all. and when i told her that' not true because she has the choice to adopt a child she told me it wasn't the same. i guess it isn't but you would love that child as your own right?


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 7, 2011)

So....I pulled out the pigments today, because I heard this little voice in my head (I am pretty sure it was Lou, Queen of Pigments) saying "Debi!! Time to play with your makeup and go glittery!" 

  	So I did....  My husband spent about 10 minutes ignoring the work phone and saying :Oooh, you have gold there, and is that bronze? Or copper?  And some brown, and sort of a dark green that sparkles...and..."   lol  Gotta love a man who knows his wife ought to be getting her chores done but instead is playing dress-up!  And let me tell you, this wool shawl and standing in the sun was HOT!

  	Autumn Fairy...


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 7, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> So....I pulled out the pigments today, because I heard this little voice in my head (I am pretty sure it was Lou, Queen of Pigments) saying "Debi!! Time to play with your makeup and go glittery!"
> 
> So I did....  My husband spent about 10 minutes ignoring the work phone and saying :Oooh, you have gold there, and is that bronze? Or copper?  And some brown, and sort of a dark green that sparkles...and..."   lol  Gotta love a man who knows his wife ought to be getting her chores done but instead is playing dress-up!  And let me tell you, this wool shawl and standing in the sun was HOT!
> 
> Autumn Fairy...


	oh wow Debi you look awesome! very creative and your lips are such a pretty colour! and yet another beautiful headband too! and yeah that voice was totally me! hee hee! you have done me proud!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you, Lou!  I had fun with it!  I haven't even tried wetting my pigments yet. I just have fun sticking them on me, either packing them down or fluffing them around!  I am in love with them and am sure the fairy looks will become quite exotic by summer! 

  	Now you get to see my goodies from Coach. I am so excited about these!  I've been wanting to get into bangles.  Now I am. I found the perfect ones for me...at least to start out with! And since piling them on and on is the fashion right now....here we go!  Bangle mania!









  	And this is what I looked like before I went into the sunlight for the photo. I just tossed pigments on!  It sort of looks like glittery dirt!  Hehehe...


----------



## JennsJewelz (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey ladies! 

  	Sorry for being MIA yet again. The other night when I posted I was in the same spot until 4:30 in the morning doing voice recordings!!! I didn't get home until quarter to 6, then had to go train with my trainer at 9:30. Eeep!! Needless to say, it didn't go so well. lol

  	I'm in my last week before March Break, so it's pretty packed with assignments and meetings, but I'll probably be around a little more once the weekend rolls around!

  	I can't even begin to get caught up with everything I've missed - Debi, you look gorgeous in glitter, all the ladies who don't want children, all the power to you and don't let anyone tell you off about it, everyone who has been feeling unwell or having a rough time I send my love, Sally good to hear you got your bags back and that you and your loved ones are safe and sound in NZ... did I miss anything?

  	Oh yes, I had China Glaze Sea Spray on my nails topped with China Glaze Cracked Concrete Crackle Glaze 

  	I'm off to edit lots of video of kiddies playing with blocks for my math presentation. Lots of fun! (NOT... although they are really cute  It just takes so long to cut all these videos down!!!)

  	I send my love to all of you and hope you're all doing well!!!


----------



## BeckyBenett (Mar 7, 2011)

deb u look gorgeous.. a real bronze goddess!


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 7, 2011)

Debi--what a fun look. I bet you had a lot fun creating it. And I love your bracelets, they are gorgeous.

  	Lou--I can't believe your friend would act like that and let it come between you guys. But I guess if that's how she is perhaps you're better off without her around. I really just don't get the thing about being selfish for not wanting kids. When my aunt said that about my sister I remember thinking--how is that selfish? wouldn't it be more selfish to have a child and not really be the mothering type or want to devote everything that comes with being a parent, isn't that selfish? I think I always knew I wanted a couple of kids and figured my sister did as well. I guess I was around 14 or 15 when they decided and told the family but I just didn't think it was a big deal, ah that's the big news?  Kind of funny but I had never heard of anyone choosing not to have kids at that point in my life, guess that's weird. I was too busy with sports and thinking about boys that I didn't pay much attention to what the "adults" did  Seriously though where do these people get the idea they have the right to blast others for what they choose to do in life.

  	When my husband and I got married I already had my son from my first marriage  who was four then. My hubby had not been married before. Since he came into a ready made family we figure we'll have our alone time once they are both out on their own. There's almost six years between my kids. If I'd had a normal marriage I would have wanted them to be closer together like maybe tow or three yrs apart, but you deal with what life hands you. Don't know when that'll be as my daughter is taking a while to get through college. But I'm glad she is sticking with it. She just can't take a bunch of classes each semester like some with her learning disability, so really about 4 classes (12 hours) is all she can handle without totally stressing out and having a melt down.

  	Jenn--nice to see you peek in on us. Good luck with all your work. You are wearing me out just reading about all you are doing. How long is your break? My daughter is on spring break this week. She didn't go anywhere just hanging out with some friends and relaxing. Although one of her friends had a party Sat. night and I think she got pretty smashed. This would probably shock my family well my husband's famile even more so She never did that stuff in high school thank goodness, my son--well that's a whole different story. She's 22 now so all is well as long as she doesn't drive or ride with anyone drinking. Her friends usually get together at the house or apartment that one of them lives in and everyone just crashes there for the night so no one is out driving. That's so much easier on us parents She did say that she had purple vodka Sat night.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 8, 2011)

Debi your bangles are sooooo pretty! i can't pick a favourite because they are all so nice! i know that next time i am in the states i shall be buying some coach jewlery too! how expencive was it if you don't mind me asking? i don't really have much jewelery to be honest. i have a few statement peices that i wear quite a bit and that is it! i still need a Tiffany bracelet though. i have been wanting that for so long!



shadowaddict said:


> Debi--what a fun look. I bet you had a lot fun creating it. And I love your bracelets, they are gorgeous.
> 
> Lou--I can't believe your friend would act like that and let it come between you guys. But I guess if that's how she is perhaps you're better off without her around. I really just don't get the thing about being selfish for not wanting kids. When my aunt said that about my sister I remember thinking--how is that selfish? wouldn't it be more selfish to have a child and not really be the mothering type or want to devote everything that comes with being a parent, isn't that selfish? I think I always knew I wanted a couple of kids and figured my sister did as well. I guess I was around 14 or 15 when they decided and told the family but I just didn't think it was a big deal, ah that's the big news?  Kind of funny but I had never heard of anyone choosing not to have kids at that point in my life, guess that's weird. I was too busy with sports and thinking about boys that I didn't pay much attention to what the "adults" did  Seriously though where do these people get the idea they have the right to blast others for what they choose to do in life.
> 
> ...


	Exactly! i don't understand why i am 'selfish' either. it is a very strange opinion for people to have. sadly i think this might be one of teh reasons why my MIL isn't a big fan of me either because she knows that there is no way she will be getting a grandchild from me. my mum isn't fussed and even told me that she thinks it's for the best if i don't have one (it says allot when your own mother warns you not to have a kid!!). I think what i dislike most about the idea is the fact that all of my friends have lost their identity since they have become 'mum'. no longer do they ever come out shopping or out for a meal or drink. they literally stay home or go out with their children.  their houses have been taken over, their facebooks dont even have pictures of them anymore! it's all pictures of their children and updates on how 'they've just been to the toilet all on their own!'. when talking they act like i am still a teenager and saying that my priorities should change. when really if it means talking about babies all the sodding time i would rather stick to what i enjoy talking about! i listen to them cahtting about their children of course, but when that is all you talk about it becomes old very quickly.

  	oh and 6 years isn't too big of a gap between your children! there is 5 between me and my brother and that was purely because my parents wanted to wait and make sure they could definately afford to have another child. so they waited until my dad got his own company. at times growing up it was hard because my brother was always messing around with my stuff, but now we are both grown up (he's 21 one) we get on very well.

  	today at work i need to try and keep my stress levels down. i have lots to do and i must make sure that i dont snap at my guys. it's all in prep for the manager swap. i have to make sure that i double check everything i do to make sure it is correct which is extremely stressful.


----------



## kittykit (Mar 8, 2011)

I like to watch other people's kids... but I can't imagine having my own yet. 

 	Doing MBA, sponsored by the company. I was offered to do that last year but I turned it down because I was too busy with my work schedule. 

  	I've tried to stay away from MAC since the beginning of the year. I checked out Wonder Women collection and didn't get anything. I think I'm not that much into buying cosmetics anymore but am still wearing them, of course. Instead of buying MAC, I've started collecting Pandora charms... Why I always have to find an expensive 'hobby'? *lol*


----------



## rockin (Mar 8, 2011)

When I first got married, we agreed that we didn't want children, and we were both quite happy with that, even to the point of asking not to have the bit about being blessed with children in our wedding service.  Six years later, however, having had no desire whatsoever to have children, I suddenly discovered that what I'd heard about people becoming 'broody' was a real thing.  I'd thought it was all nonsense until then.  I found myself looking at babies when we were out, and really wanting one of my own.  I couldn't believe the change that had come over me.  I now have 2 children, aged 16 and 12 (had the big gap because of an emergency caesarean with the first one, and him not sleeping for more than 15 minutes at a time right up until he was about 7 months old, and then only up to 2 hours at a time until he was about 13 months old).  My Mum actually wrote 'Thank you' in the card my parents gave me when I had my first child, probably because she had thought she was never going to have any grandchildren.  She had never tried to persuade me that I ought to have children, though.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 8, 2011)

rockin said:


> When I first got married, we agreed that we didn't want children, and we were both quite happy with that, even to the point of asking not to have the bit about being blessed with children in our wedding service.  Six years later, however, having had no desire whatsoever to have children, I suddenly discovered that what I'd heard about people becoming 'broody' was a real thing.  I'd thought it was all nonsense until then.  I found myself looking at babies when we were out, and really wanting one of my own.  I couldn't believe the change that had come over me.  I now have 2 children, aged 16 and 12 (had the big gap because of an emergency caesarean with the first one, and him not sleeping for more than 15 minutes at a time right up until he was about 7 months old, and then only up to 2 hours at a time until he was about 13 months old).  My Mum actually wrote 'Thank you' in the card my parents gave me when I had my first child, probably because she had thought she was never going to have any grandchildren.  She had never tried to persuade me that I ought to have children, though.


  	lol! that is funny that your mum gave you a tahnk you card! bless her! and i guess feeling broody can catch you at any point! i just hope it doesn't happen to me!

  	i've just come on specktra for a few minutes to relax myself. my stress levels were going insane because i've been none stop doing shit since 9am. and not simple shit either. complicated stuff that seems to be drawn out even longer by having to deal with bloody stupid people on the phone! who i have to stay pleasent to!! really i want to tell them to hurry the freak up!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 8, 2011)

Good morning!  The spring birds have arrived!  My eyes are itchy and watery. Spring is finally here. Darn it...I forgot how bad my eyes can get and here I have all this pretty new e/s!  I want to play!!  Dusting and other chores first, as well as selling more decks from the never ending pile.  Sigh...

  	I think it is only natural that at one point you feel a bit sad or emotional over children.  This happened to me at age 40. I was watching everyone around me having their last kids and knew it was then or never. It only happened at family gatherings and mostly it made me think of when my own parents are gone, how quiet the house is, how I will never have children and grandchildren to watch at my own family gathering.  But things have changed so much now that I don't even think about it.  Life is what you make of it.  A family isn't always about blood ties, but rather the people you surround yourself with, whether they stay in your life or are only there for a while. I see so many families where the parents live one place and the kids/grandchildren live across country or in another country and they don't see them even once a year.  You have no guarantees of how life will work out.  You can set your life up in a dream setting, with children and you can lose them in a car accident within seconds.  Now I am watching my sister and older SIL's start to go through semi empty nest syndrome.  They want to hold on to their kids, but they aren't kids anymore! They are college graduates, moving away, finding their own life.  As it should be.  More than likely I will get another cat in a few years!!  Now that is something I am excited about!  lol

  	Thanks on the compliments of my bracelets. As they are not made of real gold, they are not too costly. The thin bangles ranged from 68-98 dollars and the large ones are over 100, depending on the style, etc.  The thinner ones are my favourites!  And I had a 25% coupon off so that helped urge to splurge!  I figure with all the decks I am selling I should put some of it to things other than MU!  I also need another MU drawer....or two.  lol  I need a vanity with large, long drawers!! 

  	Tell me about cheap hobbies...ha! At this point are there any?  Tarot is costly, books are costly, my Wee Forest Folk collection is super costly (tiny mice starting at around 78.00 per piece),  my Old World Santas are costly.  I think my MU collection is the least of then all, in spite of all I have bought!  At least I use the stuff, but then it will be gone!  Eeeeek! 

  	Off to have my breakfast!!   Have a fabulous day, everyone!  Why does it feel like Friday to me???


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 8, 2011)

Debi - love the creative bronzey look! Love the hairband too, and the one you had on for the pink fairy look. The coach bandles look gorgeous! But I can't wear bandles, too bad for my skinny & boney wrists. 

  	To all the ladies who don't want kids, I think it is our personal choices. I don't think anyone should be judged on whether or not we plan to have kids. Just heck the busybodies! There's the saying that kids are always cute when they're not your own. lol. 

  	To those with kids, I think you need lots of commitment and sacrifices, so bravo! It must be very comforting and fulfilling too. 

  	rockin - I've heard of how some couples didn't want kids initially but years later they did. Glad that it worked out for you and no one ever pressured you too!



LMD84 said:


> Exactly! i don't understand why i am 'selfish' either. it is a very strange opinion for people to have. sadly i think this might be one of teh reasons why my MIL isn't a big fan of me either because she knows that there is no way she will be getting a grandchild from me. my mum isn't fussed and even told me that she thinks it's for the best if i don't have one (it says allot when your own mother warns you not to have a kid!!). I think what i dislike most about the idea is the fact that all of my friends have lost their identity since they have become 'mum'. no longer do they ever come out shopping or out for a meal or drink. they literally stay home or go out with their children.  *their houses have been taken over, their facebooks dont even have pictures of them anymore! it's all pictures of their children and updates on how 'they've just been to the toilet all on their own!'. when talking they act like i am still a teenager and saying that my priorities should change. when really if it means talking about babies all the sodding time i would rather stick to what i enjoy talking about! i listen to them cahtting about their children of course, but when that is all you talk about it becomes old very quickly.*
> 
> oh and 6 years isn't too big of a gap between your children! there is 5 between me and my brother and that was purely because my parents wanted to wait and make sure they could definately afford to have another child. so they waited until my dad got his own company. at times growing up it was hard because my brother was always messing around with my stuff, but now we are both grown up (he's 21 one) we get on very well.
> 
> today at work i need to try and keep my stress levels down. i have lots to do and i must make sure that i dont snap at my guys. it's all in prep for the manager swap. i have to make sure that i double check everything i do to make sure it is correct which is extremely stressful.


	Couldn't agree more, lou! What's up with putting your child's photo as your profile pic in your facebook? And it's not even a photo of you & your child, but just your child! And the pics are endless. I just don't get it. But no offence to anyone who actually does it, who knows when I'm a first time parent I'll do that. And if the topic is just about children, it is like they are hijacking and dominating the conversation. If I just talked about makeup throughout the whole gathering with my friends, they wouldn't like it either! That didn't happen to my friends, because most of us aren't married yet, but the co-workers at my old office were endlessly talking about babies and on facebook, it's babies pic galore. I got very tired of them lol! 

  	I'm with shadow, I can't believe your friend said that and you are better off without her. She shouldn't let her pain/regret of not being able to have her own child get over her to the extent of judging/meddling with your personal choices. And I think it's true that your mum should know you better. Right now I can't imagine having a child too because it's so stressful and unhappy to go through the competitive & stifling education system in my country. I went through that and I don't want my child to go through the same thing.

  	You talked about wanting the tiffany black beads bracelet right? Hope you pick up something you like.  Good luck for the manager swap! Don't worry, you are always very neat and your team will do you proud!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes, you both (Lou and Miss QQ) have just hit a pet peeve of mine. Putting up pictures of one's children on Facebook or blogs. These are the same people who take pictures of their home, give out their city and state, their full name, and then complain that there are lots of people kidnapping kids. I would be so protective of my kid, if I had one. I would probably homeschool the poor child because then I would not have to worry about them getting shot or knifed or whatever in school. Yep, I would smother my kid for protection!  lol I admit it and know it well!  I also freak out when the young "Makeup Gurus" show off their rooms, their house layout, videos of their mall visits.  They are just setting themselves up as targets. I often wonder how many parents really know what they are doing and how many know and don't care.  It is a dangerous and scary world out there.  Don't show your palm trees and the mall you got to, say how you go every Saturday with you best friend or sister and then post it all on YouTube.  Perfect set up for a stalker.  Scary indeed.

  	Off to sell more decks, but some fun information. Yesterday, after I did my Fairy Face I washed it off and put on HD foundation and HD blush.  I was late in going to bed and too lazy, so thought I would see how well it wore during the night. Well, over 15 hours later it was still fresh looking!  Now that is what I call excellent MU!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 8, 2011)

Aaaaaahhhhh!   What a crappy day!  I put a bunch of really good decks up, there was someone showing extreme interest in a pricey group of decks and the site got hacked. Hacked! It never gets hacked. OMG.  I am so angry at the world. Then my husband finds out his stupid car is draining his battery for some reason that even AAA can't figure out.  So he is off to the garage to see if they can figure it out. And he was going to bring me to the mall, but that is all shot now.  Grrrrrrr....grumble, grumble....bad words, grumble, grumble....evil eye...grumble, grumble....


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 8, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Yes, you both (Lou and Miss QQ) have just hit a pet peeve of mine. Putting up pictures of one's children on Facebook or blogs. These are the same people who take pictures of their home, give out their city and state, their full name, and then complain that there are lots of people kidnapping kids. I would be so protective of my kid, if I had one. I would probably homeschool the poor child because then I would not have to worry about them getting shot or knifed or whatever in school. Yep, I would smother my kid for protection!  lol I admit it and know it well!  I also freak out when the young "Makeup Gurus" show off their rooms, their house layout, videos of their mall visits.  They are just setting themselves up as targets. I often wonder how many parents really know what they are doing and how many know and don't care.  It is a dangerous and scary world out there.  Don't show your palm trees and the mall you got to, say how you go every Saturday with you best friend or sister and then post it all on YouTube.  Perfect set up for a stalker.  Scary indeed.
> 
> Off to sell more decks, but some fun information. Yesterday, after I did my Fairy Face I washed it off and put on HD foundation and HD blush.  I was late in going to bed and too lazy, so thought I would see how well it wore during the night. Well, over 15 hours later it was still fresh looking!  Now that is what I call excellent MU!


	oh yes debi you are totally right about the safety aspects of putting yours kid out there on the internet. not clever at all


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 8, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Aaaaaahhhhh!   What a crappy day!  I put a bunch of really good decks up, there was someone showing extreme interest in a pricey group of decks and the site got hacked. Hacked! It never gets hacked. OMG.  I am so angry at the world. Then my husband finds out his stupid car is draining his battery for some reason that even AAA can't figure out.  So he is off to the garage to see if they can figure it out. And he was going to bring me to the mall, but that is all shot now.  Grrrrrrr....grumble, grumble....bad words, grumble, grumble....evil eye...grumble, grumble....


  	oh i am sorry debi that the site was hacked. that is so shitty! not good at all!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 8, 2011)

lol Foul things rarely come out of my mouth, but put it with being tired and some cramps that aren't supposed to be here yet, I am swearing like a sailor!  It is still down, crashed, hacked, a mess.  I am so freaking angry.  One lady is expecting 200.00 worth of tarot. I am waiting for 100.00 money order. I have three more sets adding up to 350.00.  And so much more to go. I have no time for that forum to crash on me, just when someone was showing interest on some rare decks. Ugh! 

  	Lou~I think we are related.  I have major problems with anxiety that go right to the stomach.  I even have to take tummy meds for it and have been in and out of the hospital since I was 15 having tests to be sure I don't have cancer or ulcers or anything weird going on.  It is all stress, but it manifests itself physically to the point of being sick to my stomach, literally.  The meds help keep my stomach muscles calm and not spastic.  But it doesn't take much to make it act up.  Take some deep breaths and do something special for yourself...have a calm evening by the tv with the hubby and the kitties and some nice hot tea. 

  	A super fun Sephora order just arrived. I need an entire drawer on blush. I am the one who used to have just 1 blush.  One.  Now, including all powders, creams, etc, I have over 45 (not including highlights and shimmer bricks) and have more that I want.  I've lost my mind!  But I love them!  Rows and rows of various pinks, roses, peach and nude colours!  I can't say no to a good pink blush!!


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 8, 2011)

Debi--that sucks about the site right when you someone was showing so much interest. Hopefully when it gets back up they will snap up your stuff.

  	I agree that it is stupid to post pics of your children and such online. That is very dangerous. We saw a couple of years ago that my younger niece was posting pics of her older sister's very young kids. Her sister is 10 yrs older and she was so ticked off and rightly so. If I post a pic on here or something I feel that's a bit different than like on Facebook. I don't have a FB account. I feel that I'd  invading my kid's territory  I know they're grown but still. 

  	If you have children I think it is very important not to lose yourself. You still need time for your friends to go shopping or have a long lunch or whatever you enjoy. I think if you do these kind of things you will also be a better parent because your entire life is not consumed with being a mom. If you don't you will go bonkers. It's all about balance.


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 8, 2011)

Lou, I hope your stressful day settles down. I have anxiety issues also and yes most of the time right to the tummy to cause problems there.


  	Debi--Yeh, I think I would be letting some interesting words fly about that. I guess while the site is down you can have fun playing with your new Sephora goodies.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 8, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Lou, I hope your stressful day settles down. I have anxiety issues also and yes most of the time right to the tummy to cause problems there.
> 
> 
> Debi--Yeh, I think I would be letting some interesting words fly about that. I guess while the site is down you can have fun playing with your new Sephora goodies.


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank You Lou, I needed to hear that as sometimes I feel helpless or ready to scream Parenting is such a tough endless job. My son will be 28 on the 23rd of this month making me feel quite old and expecting a son of his own just a few seeks after that. He had a lot of issues also, mostly due to his biological father. I say that because he never saw my son except about 3 times a year, just enough to cause him problems. He never folowed through with his promises and I was always making excuses for him as I would never bad mouth his dad to him. Some people do that but it just isn't fair to the child, they have enough emotional crap from it all anyway. I stupidly dropped out of college and got married a few months shy of turning 20. Three months later I found out I was 6 weeks pregnant. I was on bc pills but they were making me sick and my dr changed them and to be honest I may have forgot one so this was so not planned.

  	I left his dad when he was 5 months old because he was very abusive. To not make this too long, he beat me up throughout my pregnancy and after. I left a few times and then went back. I finally got the strength to leave for good. Thank God for my parents as I knew I always had a home there and they kept us safe from his stalking and threats. My daddy had a very bad heart condition so I never told them or well anyone what was happening and I was embarased. I hid it with makeup and long sleeves and such. My mom and I never had a close relationship and at times quite strained but I knew she always had my back and well my sister and I were both daddy's little girls even when we grew up. Sadly my daddy passed away a few months later about a month before Adam had his first b-day.

  	My husband has been an amazing dad to my son and has never referred to him as his step-son. He treats both kids the same and he calls him my son and our kids. They don't see each other anything but regular brother and sister. My son calls his biological father his "other dad" or when he's really ticked off by his name. So we have been through a lot with him over the years.

  	Sorry, I guess I did makes this long after all and that you guys have to see all my troubles.

  	Oh so you know when you read my stuff about my kids they are Adam and Cassity.


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh and on a different topic, isn't this pretty and tempting?  I haven't used much Estee Lauder in a long time but I get emails from the Paula B.'s site and this was one of her picks.

http://www.esteelauder.com/product/...himmer-Powder-for-Eyes-Cheeks-Face/index.tmpl 

  	This is her review of it:

Paula's Product Pick 




 *$$$ ESTEE LAUDER Signature 5-Tone Shimmer Powder for Eyes, Cheeck, Face* ($36). Those looking to enhance their makeup application with soft shine should consider this easy-to-apply pressed powder with shine! It has a buttery smooth texture and nearly foolproof application that adds soft, sheer colors and a radiant finish that enlivens skin without overdoing the sparkles. It is excellent used over blush, on its own as a cheek color/highlighter, or dusted over smaller areas. Lauder offers ivory-pink or soft bronze options, and both palettes are beautiful, particularly for fair to medium skin tones.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 8, 2011)

Lou~lol  A lot of words in American English and British English don't match up too well!  I'm still trying to figure out what the word "wonky" means in England!  I hear Miranda Richardson use it a lot in interviews. Does it mean off balance, wacky?  But don't worry...half the time someone could be swearing at me and I would not even know it.  Apparently there are a lot of foul words out there that I have not yet discovered. I am so sheltered.....(violins playing in the background...)






  	shadowaddict~I am so proud of you for knowing to leave your abusive husband. It takes only a coward to beat on someone, and a pregnant woman? I can't even begin to imagine the fear.  You are far too precious for that. No one deserves to be abused.  I hope that you have a happy and loving life from now on, free of fear or pain. xo

  	And how dare you tempt me with those Estee Lauder goodies. They look gorgeous!  To buy or not to buy. I know their blushes tend to look yellow on me, but ya never know. 

  	I just got back from some fun Easter decorating shopping at the local nursery. The forum is back up, but I think I lost that interested buyer.  Let's hope he comes back!


----------



## User38 (Mar 8, 2011)

shadowaddictedone..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and a big ^5 for having the courage it takes to live life happily !!


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks Debi, I have a great hubby of almost 24 yrs and very happy even through our kid's ups and downs, which there have been plenty. We lived with my mom still after my father passed and was there almost 4 yrs. She and my son became very close. It was so very sad that she passed away while he was in Iraq the first time in 2006, just 6 days after her 71st birthday. That was so difficult for him. That was a crazy year for me with him away and worried sick, then her passing, and it was my daughter's senior year in high school abd so much to do that last year. That seems to be a recurring thing in my life. When I left my fist husband in Aug 1983 my grandmother passed away right after in Oct. She was my last grandparent, pretty much the only one I ever knew because I was so young when the others passed. Then I had all the court crap with the divorce until late Dec and then my daddy passed on Feb 8th 1984. Sometimes lifes throws you some big blows all at once.

  	I am about to be a grandmother. I'm so excited. My daughter-in-law went to the dr today and she said the baby is dropping and they will do another ultrasound the week after next. The little one is getting quite big. Adam was 8lb 7oz, so maybe like his daddy. my son has been a bit baby crazy for the last few yrs which is funny cause it's usually the woman. They are going to name him after my son. But instead of trying to deal with the whole big Adam, little Adam thing and thank God they are not going to call him junior they are going to call him A.J. for Adam junior. I was surprised a bit at the name because my son had said to me early on that if it was a boy he didn't really want to name him after himself but that she did. So I guess she convinced him. I did not give an opinion one way or another. I knew better. When I was pregnant with him I got so tired of people asking and telling me their choices. So when I got pregnant with my daughter we decided not to tell anyone the name until after she was born, our families didn't particularly like that. It is very good we found out we were having a girl as we could not agree on a name until a couple of weeks before her birth. If it had turned out to be a boy the poor thing probably still wouldn't have a name

  	However this did come kind out of left field. He had married about 6 or so years ago and they had split before a year had passed. They were back together before the divorce was final but went ahead with it. They have been off and on for 7-8 yrs. They split again this past May and we just wondered how long before they would be together again. Then in mid July he introduced me to a girl and told me they were dating and then he called me in late Aug and told me she was pregnant, so wow. They got married Oct 1st. They have known each other since high school, she's 25 and he'll be 28 soon. She is really nice but we're still getting to know her. It is kind of hard because we loved his ex so much and she was already "part" of the family and such a sweetie. I do hope things work out well for Adam and his new wife although it's hard enough to get settled in a new marriage and when you add a little one in so quickly can be  a bit overwhelming.

  	Ya'll are gonna know my whole life story before long

  	That Estee Lauder blush looks so pretty. I've never tried their blush. I tried one of their foundations many years ago and the ma matched me way off and one not so good for my oily skin. She was not very nice either. I guess I didn't know back then to just to another counter and different and ma. I've heard great things about some of their foundations being long lasting and a couple good for us oilies in the last few years and have looked at them online but they look very dark. I should probably check them out in person as I would think they would have some pale options.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 8, 2011)

shadowaddict~I use and love Estee Lauder Lucidity foundation in Pale Ivory. It is my absolute favourite and matches my skin perfectly. Their Lucidity pressed powder is nice, too.  But you are right. The saleswomen are almost always rude or impatient, as though asking them for help or to be rung up is invading their privacy! Hello! That is what you are being paid for. I thought people who worked at cosmetic counters might actually be into cosmetics. Guess not! 

  	I hauled again. Good grief.  I am going to need a makeup room at this point.  MAC was awesome.  They had a few Pink Cult blushes. I love the, so I bought two!  Yay! No more stalking the MAC site waiting and waiting. And picked up a few more goodies.  Then to Sephora to round off the order that came today.  Sheesh.  Then the funny part.  I decided to buck up and go buy those dreaded bras I needed. So I went to Victoria Secret. They are supposed to be great at sizing and helping right? Ha!  An overweight woman + Victoria Secret bras is a NO GO!  So, I bought some lippies, some gloss, some scent, and booked it over to Sears where I found some comfy cotton bras by Bali for the chubby woman syndrome.  And I held my breath while we walked past Dunkin Donuts...with the yummy food and coffee and just thought of my goodies and how I chubby I am in dressing room mirrors...especially after a long cold winter of doing nothing! Big wakeup call. 

  	Time to run 50 miles in the 20 degree weather before bed....and a snack.


----------



## BeckyBenett (Mar 8, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Thank You Lou, I needed to hear that as sometimes I feel helpless or ready to scream Parenting is such a tough endless job. My son will be 28 on the 23rd of this month making me feel quite old and expecting a son of his own just a few seeks after that. He had a lot of issues also, mostly due to his biological father. I say that because he never saw my son except about 3 times a year, just enough to cause him problems. He never folowed through with his promises and I was always making excuses for him as I would never bad mouth his dad to him. Some people do that but it just isn't fair to the child, they have enough emotional crap from it all anyway. I stupidly dropped out of college and got married a few months shy of turning 20. Three months later I found out I was 6 weeks pregnant. I was on bc pills but they were making me sick and my dr changed them and to be honest I may have forgot one so this was so not planned.
> 
> I left his dad when he was 5 months old because he was very abusive. To not make this too long, he beat me up throughout my pregnancy and after. I left a few times and then went back. I finally got the strength to leave for good. Thank God for my parents as I knew I always had a home there and they kept us safe from his stalking and threats. My daddy had a very bad heart condition so I never told them or well anyone what was happening and I was embarased. I hid it with makeup and long sleeves and such. My mom and I never had a close relationship and at times quite strained but I knew she always had my back and well my sister and I were both daddy's little girls even when we grew up. Sadly my daddy passed away a few months later about a month before Adam had his first b-day.
> 
> ...


	im sorry to hear hw badly things were in the past for you. its great that you had the strength to leave him though. its definitely not easy to pull yourself out of that..

  	but congrats on finding an amazing guy who now understands how amazing you are and treats you just as you deserve! i hope he appreciates you bcos i think u are a gem. i may have only knwn u girls for abt 3 mths but u girls are seriously AMAZING, WONDERFUL pple!


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank you Becky, It's nice to hear that from you guys. I love it here also, such supportive people, without judgement.

  	Debi-I agree, what's up with some of the women at these makeup counters? That's why I gave up on Lancome, Estee Lauder and a bunch of the department store counters. I didn't feel they were very helpful and also feed me a buch of bs trying to get me to buy things I knew were not good for my skin type. When MAC came to here to TN about 10-12 yrs ago I was so excited because I had read about it in magazines. I have had nothing but great customer service and great makeup advise. The ma's are all so friendly and not all snotty. I can go into our MAC store and talk to a ma with hot pink hair and tatoos and she's not looking at me like why are you in here, we're for the young and hip not older and overweight.  I love the diversity of the ma's and the great tips they share. They know the products well and are not pushy. When they are not busy I love chatting with them. It's been really helpful too so I can call up and tell them what I want ahead of the launch date and they will pull my items and hold them in the back for me. It's funny this one ma used to be at the counter nearest to me and I talked to him some but there was a couple of the girls that helped me most of the time. I didn't know he had switched to the store until I called my store to ask a question and as soon as he heard my voice he said "is this Saundra" I said yes, I could not believe he knew my voice on the phone like that.

  	We've just had a Sephora for about 3-4 years here. I used to order online so I was super excited when we got the store. To get to it in the mall I have to walk by Godiva, Christie Cookie, which have the most amazing cookies ever, and there's a pretzel place that the smells are so tempting. There's also a lovely tea shop but tea is not bad for me so I like that. I'll probably go in the next couple of days. It's like a playground for me.

  	I hate bra shopping as well. I do like some of Victoria Secret bras but they never have stuff in my size or style in the store. I order online and always search for coupons to get free shipping. When I lost weight a couple of years ago and gravity not so kind in that area I found that some of the VS gave me some lift under my boobs which I really needed. I didn't need a padded one just a boost upward.  Cassity (daughter) is quite slim and not very big at the top but she hates bras that have padding or as she says they already have boobs in them


----------



## Nzsallyb (Mar 8, 2011)

hey darls! just thought i would poke back in here again! interesting conversations in here about kids - definitely something to do later (ie 10 years) - i am only 22!!

  	yusss only a week until i move to the south island again for my new job - i am looking forwards to starting my new job, am starting to loose passion a little bit

  	how are we all?


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 8, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> shadowaddict~I use and love Estee Lauder Lucidity foundation in Pale Ivory. It is my absolute favourite and matches my skin perfectly. Their Lucidity pressed powder is nice, too.  But you are right. The saleswomen are almost always rude or impatient, as though asking them for help or to be rung up is invading their privacy! Hello! That is what you are being paid for. I thought people who worked at cosmetic counters might actually be into cosmetics. Guess not!
> 
> I hauled again. Good grief.  I am going to need a makeup room at this point.  MAC was awesome.  They had a few Pink Cult blushes. I love the, so I bought two!  Yay! No more stalking the MAC site waiting and waiting. And picked up a few more goodies.  Then to Sephora to round off the order that came today.  Sheesh.  Then the funny part.  I decided to buck up and go buy those dreaded bras I needed. So I went to Victoria Secret. They are supposed to be great at sizing and helping right? Ha!  An overweight woman + Victoria Secret bras is a NO GO!  So, I bought some lippies, some gloss, some scent, and booked it over to Sears where I found some comfy cotton bras by Bali for the chubby woman syndrome.  And I held my breath while we walked past Dunkin Donuts...with the yummy food and coffee and just thought of my goodies and how I chubby I am in dressing room mirrors...especially after a long cold winter of doing nothing! Big wakeup call.
> 
> Time to run 50 miles in the 20 degree weather before bed....and a snack.


  	lol! yeah victorias secret bras and me don't mix either!! luckily there are loads of nice bra shops in the uk that cater for all sizes!  i still feel that bras are far too pricey for what they are though! although when i have bought cheaper ones they don't seem to last long. did i tell you about when my bra actually broke at work about a year ago?! i had to tell my assistant manager i was leaving the store to run an errand! i was so embarrassed! in fact something always breaks for me at work! i have split my trousers so many times too! and no it's not because my ass was too big! just because they were old i guess! and yay for finally getting your pink cult!

  	hey Sally! yeah 22 is still young to be thinking about kids! although people do seem to have them younger now! it's like extremely here in the uk. you get young mums and then more older mums 

  	today i shall try and make sure i am distracted so i wont be thinking about what is going on at work. i shall call them mid morning to see how things are going though. i shall start cleaning when nick leaves for work and then i have a couple of tv shows stored up to watch. desperate housewives, pretty little liars and the biggest loser.  have a great day ladies!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 9, 2011)

shadowaddict~ Yes!  When I go into MAC I am always greeted with a big smile, or the remember me as the lady who loves pink, and they introduce themselves and help me. I never feel out of sorts.  Estee Lauder and many of the department store women are older than me and just seem so put out that I am asking for a product.  I remember even 10 years ago when you would go in and wait long lines to get rung up or have your face done.  Now no one is around and one lady at a register runs all the makeup departments in Nordstrom. It is so cold. Last night Sephora was a riot.  Everyone in there was older than me, so I had fun watching what they were buying. Smashbox and MUFE seemed to be the big hits.  I think more women are doing what I am doing.  Leaving behind our old makup and trying out new looks, new lines, etc.  As for VS bras, they just scare me. lol They look like they belong on mannequins and most are super padded.  I have enough padding, thank you very much!

  	Sally~No need to rush. I know very few people having children in their 20's now.  Most are waiting until they are financially sound and ready to give 100% to their children, which usually means in their 30's.  You will know in your heart when the right time is.  Enjoy your move and new location!

  	Lou~Yes!  As long as a bra does its job, I don't care where it comes from, but they do cost a fortune.  I bought 8 of them. That should take care of me for a long while!  At least I got to discover some of VS makeup in the process and will definitely be going back or ordering a few items online that they were out of. They actually have some nice colours and products, including inexpensive perfume, splashes, etc. to play with.  I will need to make a huge list for another haul, much further in the future. I think I have done good damage and need to sell more decks before another plunge like yesterday! 

  	Sold one deck for 50 and another pending for 150.00 and waiting for 100.00 in the mail to send a box out.  Others no one is biting so I need to put up something else tempting. See...we are getting into the more expensive, exclusive decks which has everyone browsing but not buying. I need to put up a grouping of less pricey ones and scurry through the threads to see what people are talking about or looking for. It is a fine art, this selling of tarot decks!

  	Oh, and I am psyched about my Pink Cult blushes and my Illamasque ones. And I love cream blushes by HD and BB, though HD has nicer colours.  I'm having such fun!  Dreading the rain that comes tonight and tomorrow. Ground is very frozen so we have some flooding coming our way.  Ugh!


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 9, 2011)

lou - don't stress yourself! We will cheer on you, and down with the slimey guy!




ElvenEyes said:


> lol Foul things rarely come out of my mouth, but put it with being tired and some cramps that aren't supposed to be here yet, I am swearing like a sailor!  It is still down, crashed, hacked, a mess.  I am so freaking angry.  One lady is expecting 200.00 worth of tarot. I am waiting for 100.00 money order. I have three more sets adding up to 350.00.  And so much more to go. I have no time for that forum to crash on me, just when someone was showing interest on some rare decks. Ugh!
> Lou~I think we are related.  I have major problems with anxiety that go right to the stomach.  I even have to take tummy meds for it and have been in and out of the hospital since I was 15 having tests to be sure I don't have cancer or ulcers or anything weird going on.  It is all stress, but it manifests itself physically to the point of being sick to my stomach, literally.  The meds help keep my stomach muscles calm and not spastic.  But it doesn't take much to make it act up.  Take some deep breaths and do something special for yourself...have a calm evening by the tv with the hubby and the kitties and some nice hot tea.
> 
> A super fun Sephora order just arrived. I need an entire drawer on blush. I am the one who used to have just 1 blush.  One.  Now, including all powders, creams, etc, I have over 45 (not including highlights and shimmer bricks) and have more that I want.  I've lost my mind!  But I love them!  Rows and rows of various pinks, roses, peach and nude colours!  I can't say no to a good pink blush!!


	Sorry that the website is hacked! I hope it gets sorted out soon. My stomach goes crazy when I'm stressed and just nervous. I get a lot of acid and cramps and diarhoea. I have lots of medicine but they don't help much when the attack strikes. I have to learn to control my nerves. What a big blush collection you have!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 9, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Sorry that the website is hacked! I hope it gets sorted out soon. My stomach goes crazy when I'm stressed and just nervous. I get a lot of acid and cramps and diarhoea. I have lots of medicine but they don't help much when the attack strikes. I have to learn to control my nerves. What a big blush collection you have!


	aw thanks sweetie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 he is at my store today and i haven't heard from any of my guys yet so who knows what is going on. i am at his store tomorrow and friday. i am looking forward to meeting his staff. it's always nice to place a face to the voice! i always speak to people on the phone and have never really seen them in real life!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 9, 2011)

Miss QQ~Thank you!  The forum is back up and running and everything is safe, thank goodness!  I think I lost a customer in the process though, unless he comes back. Some only visit on occasion but have extensive collections.  And I mean 1500+ decks!  A few have entire rooms devoted to it and make our MU collections look wimpy in comparison!   They are also very heavy, with all that cardboard and paper, plus books that sometimes come with them. Some have husbands who have built special rooms onto their homes!  I don't want to become one of them! lol 

  	Lou~Yeah, I get the whole nipple pop thing. lol What can we say? It happens, we hate it.  And there it is, so a pity it can't be socially and fashionably acceptable. It was, oddly enough, back in the Regency days (Jane Austen) and in the summer woman even wore light muslin wetted down on the breast to show off their, um, boobs!  That was acceptable. Showing your ankle was not. What a twisted society we have always lived in! 

  	Shopping at the mall is both fun and depressing to me.  I love all the stores but I am sad to see how quiet it is. I remember back in the day when it was only open for a few years.  For decades we were jammed pack in there, only a few places to eat before the food court came, lines out into the mall, so busy you would get frustrated and stressed waiting in lines or trying to pass someone.  Now it is absolutely dead quiet.  Except for Friday nights when every teenager and their 20 friends come out to hang with security way up. They are too young to drive, so it is rather sad to see that their parents just drop them off for several hours to get them off their own hands. They don't even have money to spend. They just roam and the girls play with the makeup, make a mess, then leave.  Or try to lift things.  The mall used to be open until 11pm or midnight during the holidays. But now it closes at 9pm. It is ridiculous. I have to go on a weekend. By the time we have supper and drive the 45 minutes to get there I have very little time to shop or browse.  There I was, trying on Boob Holders (bras...hehehe) and they are telling us to hurry up, the store will close in 15 minutes.  Eeeeek!  Mad rush to cash register.  I wasn't going to lose the opportunity to find ones that fit and were not sliding off my shoulders!  I want the mall back to the way it used to be. Busy, full and exciting!


----------



## rockin (Mar 9, 2011)

You're lucky if your mall shuts at 9pm, Elveneyes!  Most shops in our shopping centre are closed by 5:30pm, apart from 'late shopping nights' when some are open until 7pm.

  	I never realised there were people who collected tarot cards.  I have just 3 decks, and about half a dozen books to go with them, plus a pendulum, a box of medicine cards and a bag of rune stones with book.  I haven't read the cards in ages, though, ever since I read them (with the help of the books) for a friend, and the reading was rather closer to truth than I had ever thought it might be.  There were things she hadn't told me about which came up in the reading.  I just have Pocket Rider, Golden Rider and Art Nouveau decks.

  	I actually won a bra recently via Twitter - it was a Valentines competition run jointly with Wonderbra and Bourjois.  I won a bra and knicker set, and 5 Bourjois Effet 3D lipglosses.  The bra is a 'Full Effect' one, which is padded and supposedly increases your cup size by 2 sizes.  I'm already a D  lol


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 9, 2011)

rockin said:


> You're lucky if your mall shuts at 9pm, Elveneyes!  Most shops in our shopping centre are closed by 5:30pm, apart from 'late shopping nights' when some are open until 7pm.
> 
> I never realised there were people who collected tarot cards.  I have just 3 decks, and about half a dozen books to go with them, plus a pendulum, a box of medicine cards and a bag of rune stones with book.  I haven't read the cards in ages, though, ever since I read them (with the help of the books) for a friend, and the reading was rather closer to truth than I had ever thought it might be.  There were things she hadn't told me about which came up in the reading.  I just have Pocket Rider, Golden Rider and Art Nouveau decks.


	Well, the strip malls around here close anywhere from 4:30 to 6 most weekdays and weekends and only stay open to 7 or 8 on Thursday nights. But the larger, everything is inside it, mall stays open later.  I just don't quite see how the economy will bounce back when everyone works all day, go home, eat, clean up and by that time everything is closed. So we all watch tv and movies at home and do nothing.  Our local bookstore keeps closing earlier and earlier and then complains no one comes in. Duh! 

  	Hey, Rockin, I have those decks!  lol And pendulums, 3 crystals balls, runes, witches runes, crystals, and a slew of oracle decks.  I can't wait to cut it all down to something reasonable and workable!  Just sold off another 100.00. Yay!


----------



## rockin (Mar 9, 2011)

The only things open in our town after 7pm are the cinema, a few restaurants, nightclubs, pubs. takeaways and I think maybe the bowling alley.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 9, 2011)

rockin said:


> The only things open in our town after 7pm are the cinema, a few restaurants, nightclubs, pubs. takeaways and I think maybe the bowling alley.



 	I want a pub here. Not for the drinks, but for the atmosphere. And bangers and mash. And darts.  And the local gossip. And a ploughman's lunch!

  	Pink Cult.  Wearing it today. The perfect pink for pale people like me who want a soft look. Love it! Wish I had bought 10 of them! Sadly, they didn't have 10. They had 3. I bought 2. I didn't want to be greedy in case someone else was desperately looking for this colour.  Bah. I should have been greedy!


----------



## rockin (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm wearing Pink Cult today, too.  You're right - it's perfect for us pale folk 

  	While there are pubs in town, I wouldn't fancy going into any of them of an evening or night time.  In town, they seem to attract the wrong type.  Not that I ever get to go out anyway, being a divorced Mum of 2.  I'm really looking forward to a trip to the theatre later this month - my first evening out in well over a year, while my parents look after the kids for me.  I'm going to see Galit Mersand's Bellylicious show


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 9, 2011)

rockin said:


> I'm wearing Pink Cult today, too.  You're right - it's perfect for us pale folk
> 
> While there are pubs in town, I wouldn't fancy going into any of them of an evening or night time.  In town, they seem to attract the wrong type.  Not that I ever get to go out anyway, being a divorced Mum of 2.  I'm really looking forward to a trip to the theatre later this month - my first evening out in well over a year, while my parents look after the kids for me.  I'm going to see Galit Mersand's Bellylicious show


	Ah, so they are not the cute, cozy, get-together happy go lucky places they are portrayed to be in the movies?


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 9, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Ah, so they are not the cute, cozy, get-together happy go lucky places they are portrayed to be in the movies?


  	oh some still are! don't get me wrong. i lived in a small village called wendover and pubs were lovely there


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 9, 2011)

Okay, so there is the quaint village pub and then there is the town/city bar pub. Gotcha! 

  	I can't wait to try out my Illamasque blushes.  I watched a lot of reviews for them on YouTube and everything seem positive.  They are so silky smooth and the colours are gorgeous. Each pink just a tone darker than the one before it.  I love it when lines do that.  I hope it has good staying power.  A big thumbs up for MUFE HD cremeblushes and BB cream blushes.  Both very natural looking, very long lasting (like 15 hours or more) and no breakouts.  I haven't tried the MAC ones yet.   Feeling pink!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 9, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Okay, so there is the quaint village pub and then there is the town/city bar pub. Gotcha!
> 
> I can't wait to try out my Illamasque blushes.  I watched a lot of reviews for them on YouTube and everything seem positive.  They are so silky smooth and the colours are gorgeous. Each pink just a tone darker than the one before it.  I love it when lines do that.  I hope it has good staying power.  A big thumbs up for MUFE HD cremeblushes and BB cream blushes.  Both very natural looking, very long lasting (like 15 hours or more) and no breakouts.  I haven't tried the MAC ones yet.   Feeling pink!


  	that is good that they haven't broke you out. i have very spot prone skin and i break out so easily. sometimes it stops me from trying new face products because i get so scared i will break out! crazy right? and then what was crazier is that the only cream that actually stops me getting spots is the cheapest one i have ever used! and i have tried meds from the dr as well as drugstore stuff. and a tube of £2.50 cream does the best job! go figure!

  	i am feeling a little better this evening. i spoke to my guys and things went ok for them today. now i just have to make sure that i do ok at the busy store tomorrow and friday. sorry to keep going on about it guys... i just need to keep venting it all out! you don't have to read my rambles!

  	the kitties amused me this afternoon too. both were asleep on the bed next to me and they started to twitch! i guess they were sharing a dream!


----------



## rockin (Mar 9, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> *Okay, so there is the quaint village pub and then there is the town/city bar pub. Gotcha! *
> 
> I can't wait to try out my Illamasque blushes.  I watched a lot of reviews for them on YouTube and everything seem positive.  They are so silky smooth and the colours are gorgeous. Each pink just a tone darker than the one before it.  I love it when lines do that.  I hope it has good staying power.  A big thumbs up for MUFE HD cremeblushes and BB cream blushes.  Both very natural looking, very long lasting (like 15 hours or more) and no breakouts.  I haven't tried the MAC ones yet.   Feeling pink!


  	Yep!  Town centre pubs tend to attract the younger, louder element in my experience. 

  	I don't like to walk through town on my own at night, because of the type of people that congregate there.  My Dad will probably come to walk me home after the show I'm going to.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 9, 2011)

oh blimey! that is not good! but at least your dad will meet you. the village that i live in now is very safe and i have had no issues walking late at night.  the city centre is a bit dodgy though and i wouldn't want to walk in certain parts late at night!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 9, 2011)

Aww....kitty dreams! I love watching their little paws going and sometimes even a little purr or meow in their sleep. Hunt and chase dreams, no doubt!  It is so cute. Of course, they probably watch us sleep and think the same thing.  "Look...how cute!  Human dreams!! They must be dreaming about feeding and playing with us!!"  lol 

  	Just think how happy and relieved you will be when all of this is over, Lou!  Hang in there and think fun thoughts, go in with confidence, a smile and a little glitter, even if you hide it somewhere!  That will be your confidence magic. A little fairy dust (no...no....not milkweed) to keep you positive!


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 9, 2011)

Lou---    the fake nipple thing cracked me up. That's one thing I definitely do not want. That's why I like bras to have a lining. Some of the D's & DD's are quite sheer. When I lost a good amount of weight a couple years ago I went down to a D but Back up again to DD's. The thing is that is the first place I lose weight 

  	I also have to be careful with face prosuct because my face is oily and quite blemish prone.

  	If you need to rant feel free. It might help ease some stress, just let it get out of you.

  	Debi--that's great about selling more. A little fairy dist sounds great for all of us I think.

  	Do you like UD shadows? I like their e/s and liners but of course I'm a shadow junkie. I bought some singles way back and now have found that they will come out with palettes with a good amount of their perm e/s.  A lot of the palettes come with a free 24/7 liner and sometimes a mini primer potion also. They have 3 new ones out, so I'm gonna show you and tempt you again hehe

http://www.urbandecay.com/categories/FeminineDangerousFunEyeshadowPalettes.cfm 

  	I have this one and I paid regular price when it came out, now it's a great bargin. I think the packaging is cute also, called Show Pony

http://www.urbandecay.com/categories/ShowPonyShadowBox.cfm 

  	I have the Vegan one also

http://www.urbandecay.com/categories/VeganPalette.cfm 

  	If you click on Eyes you can see all the different ones. I also bought the black one, it's very cool. I hear the Summer of Love is good too, oh geez I just nticed they have it for $15, so may have to snag that one. The Sephora site has most of these (just saw they have Show Pony for $16 as well) but not the 3 new ones or Summer of Love. As usual I always search for coupons for every site before I order. You can usually find free shipping or a free product for UD. On their site they always have free shipping over $50.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 9, 2011)

I do love UD e/s and eyeliners. I have the Anniversary collection of the eyeliners, so pretty set on that. I have Ammo and Naked Palette.  I try to keep my UD palettes to a minimum, though. I only buy something that I will wear and don't have replicas of because all makeup does expire after a while and should not be used.  The last thing I want is a nasty eye infection.  So, I keep my eye out for very unique ones. I have a lot of UD singles now and have been collecting the ones that are colours I will use a lot (browns, pinks and purples).  My e's from NARS are unique in the sense they are highly glittered (at least the ones I bought) and my Bobbi Brown ones are very matte and everyday mellow looks.  Then MAC is my go to!  I also like the palettes that have blush and lippies in them for stuffing in my purse and daytrips. I buy a lot, but believe it or not, I am a picky buyer!!


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 9, 2011)

I have several single UD e/s also and I regret so much a few years ago not buying their e/s vault. It was a box that had little holes for I think 15 e/s. I wish I had it so that my UD's would be all together and in one thing.

  	I haven't tried any products from Illamasque but I've looked online and they look nice. I get the temptalia newsletter and she had a behind the scenes page of their Toxic Nature. I love these picks. I like the name of the collection also. You may have already seen these but in case you haven't here's a link with different pics.

http://www.temptalia.com/behind-the-scenes-illamasqua-toxic-nature#more-28864 


  	Oh I just saw the square to click on to watch the little film. It is so cool.

http://www.illamasqua.com/collections/toxic-nature/


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 10, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> I have several single UD e/s also and I regret so much a few years ago not buying their e/s vault. It was a box that had little holes for I think 15 e/s. I wish I had it so that my UD's would be all together and in one thing.
> 
> I haven't tried any products from Illamasque but I've looked online and they look nice. I get the temptalia newsletter and she had a behind the scenes page of their Toxic Nature. I love these picks. I like the name of the collection also. You may have already seen these but in case you haven't here's a link with different pics.
> 
> ...


	I had to add them to my FB account because I want to keep up with their new products!  The film is cute!  It actually reminds me of some tarot cards I have!  lol  I woke up with a nasty cold. Ugh! But I have also sold another 200.00 of decks and possibly another for 100.00. We shall see.  I will have to let these go to their destinations before the next round.  I still have so much to go through, but I am eying that bureau now and the solid cherry drawers and thinking how sturdy it is and how much makeup I could store in it...once I get rid of a lot of decks!  A drawer for lips, one for face, one for eyes, one for odd things, one for makeup bags...  The possibilities are endless! 

  	Lou!~Thinking of you at your new destination and wishing you all the best. I hope things are going well and smoothly for you. 

  	Sally~I think this might be moving day for you. I hope all is going well for you too!

  	Jen~Hope you are feeling better all the time. Miss your cheery face!

  	Hope to see more of the gang as the weekend approaches!  A happy day for me. I finally quite playing FarmVille after over a year of wasting my time.  Yay!  Tomorrow I lay in bed and read!  No more harvesting! No more visiting neighbours farms! No more wasting time!  My life is back!  And more time to play with makeup and connect on other parts of this forum, too!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 10, 2011)

sorry guys, i am just quickly popping in to say hello to all you lovely ladies! today was super stressful. and when you add late trains and me running like forest gump trying to catch one you can see why i am still slightly shakey and stressed. plus i barely had time for lunch so i think that is why i am shaking. i was hoping to have a look around the shopping centre but no chance for that! i weirdly enjoyed myself though!


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 10, 2011)

Debi--Those products do look nice and I've love the artwork for the promo pics too. The film was very cute and for my ADD brain things like that just makes me want to stare at them over and over, like in a trance  I was in Sephora just for a sec today and they didn't have the Toxic Nature stuff yet but I'm sure they will. I must check it out when they get it in. Congrats on selling more, yay for more cool things. The bureau  sounds nice and I love how you already have it planned out for your stash

  	Lou--Sorry to hear you are so stress. I hope you day gets better and then perhaps you can relax some. I know it's been pretty hard on you.

  	Jenn-still working on your project?  Hopefully you'll have your break soon and can just chill for a bit.

  	Sally--Good luck on your moving.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 10, 2011)

We just finished rewatching Season 2 of The Tudors and earlier I watched Burlesque. Some fun makeup in that movie and worth seeing Cher sing, though the storyline was a bit better than I thought.  Still, not exactly Oscar material! 

  	Now I have people coming to me asking if they can buy certain decks. I hate it when that happens.  They are not supposed to so that.  They are supposed to wait until you put it up. No trades or sales behind backs.  And I am not selling off all my decks. I will still have several hundred when I do this downsize.  Right now I just want people to buy the decks I have up for offer and let me keep things straight and slowly pick my way through my collection.  Some of it will take time and savvy salesmanship!  

  	Looking forward to a good book and crawling into bed.  I can't believe I have come down with a cold.  Germs at Sephora, maybe?  Something I rubbed on my hand to swatch?  Hmm...  Someone got me!


----------



## BeckyBenett (Mar 10, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> I do love UD e/s and eyeliners. *I have the Anniversary collection of the eyeliners, so pretty set on that.* I have Ammo and Naked Palette.  I try to keep my UD palettes to a minimum, though. I only buy something that I will wear and don't have replicas of because all makeup does expire after a while and should not be used.  The last thing I want is a nasty eye infection.  So, I keep my eye out for very unique ones. I have a lot of UD singles now and have been collecting the ones that are colours I will use a lot (browns, pinks and purples).  My e's from NARS are unique in the sense they are highly glittered (at least the ones I bought) and my Bobbi Brown ones are very matte and everyday mellow looks.  Then MAC is my go to!  I also like the palettes that have blush and lippies in them for stuffing in my purse and daytrips. I buy a lot, but believe it or not, I am a picky buyer!!


	i want i want! hehe.. congrats on selling more of the decks! more money for MU and hauls!

  	u quit playing farmville? i am nw obssessed with bakery story on my iphone.. bt i really shld stop as it is just getting out of hand..


  	well im so glad that friday is here. im flying off to perth tomorrow so im very psyched about tt. the sad thing is i cant check up on specktra as the place im staying at does not have internet connection =( bt hopefully when im back, the colour stories for SB and swatches for QC will be up.

  	Im gg to sephora later at night after work. hope ill be good.. i only need to check out the MUFE Mat Velvet foundation and MAC MSFN. Maybe have a look at the UD pencils.. sigh.. its gg to be an expensive friday night!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey ladies! Missing you lots!

  	Just a quick check-in - I'm officially off for March Break, and so I can finally settle down and relax a little! Jerome still has one more day though and had his mental break down tonight, so I've been taking care of him and convincing him that he needs and is allowed to have some time for himself sometimes! As such, this post will be quick.

  	I've got a panel I'm speaking on tomorrow morning and I'm training later on, but I will be back again more regularly now! Yay!  I'm sooooo excited - it's not the same without Specktra in my life!

  	I'll do my best to go back at some point tomorrow and catch anything I've missed!

  	Sweet dreams to all of you 
  	xoxo


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 11, 2011)

Hello Bimbos! Dropping by and wishing everyone a great weekend!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Mar 11, 2011)

I got up early and was watching the news with my dad with the coverage of the earthquake in Japan. It just looks so terrible. 8.9... Wow. CNN said it was the 5th largest recorded quake in history.

  	Hope all you girls are okay? I can't think of anyone here offhand that would have possibly been affected but I'm awful at remembering where everyone is from.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 11, 2011)

I also woke to the awful news and devastating pictures of the earthquake/tsunami in Japan and watching the dark early morning hours cameras on the beaches of Hawaii.  So sad to see yet another natural disaster so soon, yet I am not surprised as I told my husband now that there was the one in NZ it will set off others as the earth continues to shift.  Wishing everyone the best. 

  	I thought about UD palettes all night. TY Shadowaddict!  I just sold 200.00 more in tarot and so much more to go through. Hoping a MO or two might come in today so I can package them out and send them along their way.  I have 475.00 worth sitting in boxes, ready to go!  I just want to keep this all rolling!  But I want to get some of those Lancome Nu lipsticks as soon as they come out!  All these lovely spring lines! I will have to be more prepared in the future since they usually have the colours I wear the most!  I do plan to get a few Clinique Chubby Sticks. They look like fun! And I LOVE my MAC Sheen Supremes.  What is it about me and lipsticks??  They are always the first thing I go for in a line. Then glosses and blush. Eyes always come last!

  	First day of no FV.  Yay!  I can do so much more now!  I hit level 113 and had mastered all the crops, no more room for any decorations and played for over a year. That was plenty of my time.  Moving on!! 

  	Jen~Good to hear things are going well and look forward to your face back here on Specktra.

  	Wishing Lou all the best on her 2nd day at the new location.  Don't stress out! 

  	Wish I could get together with all of you and have an insane MU shopping day with you ( with someone handing us a nifty sized voucher to divide amongst us)!  Of course, my Sephora is so attacked by teens that it looks like a tornado pushed through!


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 11, 2011)

Just saw the news. I"m fine here, but being an Asia country too my country will probably be sending quite a large amount of aids there. Hope everyone is safe too!

  	Debi I'm interested in the L'absolu Nu too! Pretty excitng! I love lipsticks too! I used to play FV too but I stopped after a few months. I'm playing Cityville at the moment, but few of my friends are playing so there isn't much I can do lol. Glad you moved on! It gets a bit bored after a while, and we just clicked for the point of clicking!

  	lou - we are cheering for you!


----------



## User38 (Mar 11, 2011)

Lou -- hang on, hang tough, you can do it!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	 ms qqq.. a lot of my family in South America have been told to evacuate.. I know this was a major quake, and I am praying that all in the line of fire will stay safe.

  	as for Absolu Nu.. that ls name was out in the 80's.. it was a gorgeous suedey matte lip, although a tad drying as all attempts at matte lips have been to date.  I am waiting on some samples !!


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 11, 2011)

I wish everyone well in Japan and around with all the horrible things going on there.

  	Becky--I really love the UD liners but didn't get the set because I just wanted particuklar colors. I also love the MUFE aqua liners.  If you have oily skin I think you will like the mat velvet plus. if you haven't tried it get a couple of samples and play with a couple of colors. They matched me with the lughtest #15 but when I applied it was a bit too light and the next one #20 was a bit too dark. I bought one of each and mix them to get a good match.  I think this will be a great foundation for summer as it gets quite humid here. I just put major sunscreen under.

  	I'm still on the lookout for a high spf that doesn't increase my oilies. Any ideas HG?

  	YAY Debi for selling more. Youare doing great at this.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Mar 11, 2011)

Japan quake and tsunami is terrible! i was at work on night shift when it hit, so, so terrible. but from seeing the footage i am glad of one thing for NZ, i am glad we are nuclear free, as they have declared a nuclear emergency, as the coolant in the power plants is failing.

  	feel so horrible for japan


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 11, 2011)

Nzsallyb said:


> Japan quake and tsunami is terrible! i was at work on night shift when it hit, so, so terrible. but from seeing the footage i am glad of one thing for NZ, i am glad we are nuclear free, as they have declared a nuclear emergency, as the coolant in the power plants is failing.
> 
> feel so horrible for japan


  	it really horrid. at the moment the world seems to be turning upside down with such extreme things happening. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	my last day at the other store was once again stressful. a bloody auditor arrived at the store! and because my own store hasn't had this yet it means that next week i shall have to do it all over again for my own store. very annoying. it went ok but i had to argue the bloke down a few times and i felt like an arse hole  got to be done sometimes though when if this store failed it would look bad on me. 

  	then i got the owner of our company calling me up saying congratulations.  i had no idea what she was on about. it turns out that my store had been mystery shopped by an electronics magazine weeks ago and we got full marks. which is excellent news! other shops in the city got no points at all so we did really well. and the sony stores average is only 6.9 and i got 10 so that is great! the title for the article is pure cheese though! it says ' 3d is a breeze with Louise'. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so yes it turns out that i was the person who was mystery shopped! good thing i was having a good day right?!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 11, 2011)

Congrats Lou on a fantastic (even if annoying) audit!  What a dirty trick to play on you!  But you passed with full marks and yay!  That is over. Now back to your own store and you will be a pro if you get audited there.  And yes, I plan to have lots of milk!  lol  Maybe even milk on the rocks!  Or chocolate milk, straight up!!  Living wild!! 






  	My heart is just sinking as I watch the news. The sun is rising in Japan.  We will start seeing and learning more, but to hear of entire towns and villages swept away, 4 trains completely missing and believed to have been full and swept away as they were on the northern east coast of Japan, the nuclear situation which seems to worsen by the minute.  I can't even imagine. Yet I keep telling my husband that more earthquakes will happen in the Ring of Fire, because the one in NZ was so bad and would trigger others. Now several more in Nagano, which they believe are not aftershocks but a different fault altogether. Under the ground the earth, rocks and water are like a puzzle, Take one piece out and the rest shifts until it settles, with edges sharp and brittle, eventually to break again.  I dread the pictures to come.  Prayers to all involved.  Then there is all the stuff about Libya and now Saudi Arabia.  I feel this terrible tension rising and rising to a full blown war.  Very scary.

  	No sales today because no MO's are arriving. Everyone is being super slow in mailing them out and very sluggish and unprofessional. I had it set up that each person's mo would come a day apart for three days and then could get on with selling. So I have to sit back and wait.  It is driving me batty. I can't wait until this selling is over, though I have loads more to get through and haven't even started on the other bureau.  Gads. 

  	Decided to buy almost all the colours of the Sheen Supremes after seeing swatches.  I bought two and love them, though I don't think I would keep them in a warm pocket book come summer!  They are soft and would melt. Love the smooth black packaging and just excited for the other colours.  They look so bright in the store, but on you they mellow out and look really pretty!


----------



## banana1234 (Mar 11, 2011)

oh bimbos, ive had a terrible time at work this week

  	and now they're trying to swindle me out of a day of my holiday time i have coming up in a couple weeks, i wish i could just walk out


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 11, 2011)

Lou I'm glad your time at the other store is ove and how great to get such a good review for the mystery shopper.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  	Banana1234-- I'm sorry you're having a tough time at work. and that really sucks about them trying screw you on your time off.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to you and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to them.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 12, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Lou I'm glad your time at the other store is ove and how great to get such a good review for the mystery shopper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	thank you so much sweetie! it means lots to me that you guys are behind me like this. when the article goes to print i can put a link to the website with the article on for you guys to see! there is a piccie of my store on it too so you can see where i work! 

  	i'm back at my store troday and it feels so good to be here! i have missed it and my guys. although one of them i am extremely pissed off with over his attitude. he even upset the other two while i was away. so i shall be smacking his attitude out of him today. lots of toilet cleaning, putting rubbish in bins and general dirty work should sort that out!


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 12, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Lou I'm glad your time at the other store is ove and how great to get such a good review for the mystery shopper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I agree to both!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 12, 2011)

Lou~One of the reasons I don't get paid right away is because I don't have paypal and people have to pay with a postal money order, so they have to go to the PO, get it, send it off to me and I can't send the goods until I receive it and cash it.  It is a slower process but since I don't do ebay nor plan on selling decks for long I prefer not giving Paypal my banking information!  One less place to get hacked into! 

  	Happily I just sold another 100.00 for just three decks, so those need to get packed up!  I am hoping at least 1 MO will arrive today. Still waiting for the others.  And one man deciding whether or not he wants a gorgeous deck that I am selling for 175.00. He thought it would go for 50.00.  I told him to look at the website. It costs 247.00!  lol  Either he will pass and I will keep it (few people would be foolish enough like me to buy such an expensive deck) but you never know.  I am glad I put the offer out there for him.  Either way I am okay with it.  Still so much to get through.  Ugh!

  	Had to take a break from watching the news. It just becomes more and more devastating and shocking.  Then a funny cat commercial came on and I laughed, realizing I had not laughed much in the past 24 hours.  So, Harry Potter is on.  I will find cheery things to do today!

  	Wore MAC's Cremeblend Blush in So Sweet, So Easy yesterday and kept it on during the night to see it's staying power.  (My own version of testing a product!!).  Pretty colour, had to use a lot of product to get the colour I wanted, faded quicker than Bobbi Brown and MUFE HD blush.  I have a few colours, but the MUFE is my go to. I am in love with them. Today maybe I will try my first Illamasque blush! They are gorgeous looking!  Pink Heaven!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 12, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Lou~One of the reasons I don't get paid right away is because I don't have paypal and people have to pay with a postal money order, so they have to go to the PO, get it, send it off to me and I can't send the goods until I receive it and cash it.  It is a slower process but since I don't do ebay nor plan on selling decks for long I prefer not giving Paypal my banking information!  One less place to get hacked into!
> 
> Happily I just sold another 100.00 for just three decks, so those need to get packed up!  I am hoping at least 1 MO will arrive today. Still waiting for the others.  And one man deciding whether or not he wants a gorgeous deck that I am selling for 175.00. He thought it would go for 50.00.  I told him to look at the website. It costs 247.00!  lol  Either he will pass and I will keep it (few people would be foolish enough like me to buy such an expensive deck) but you never know.  I am glad I put the offer out there for him.  Either way I am okay with it.  Still so much to get through.  Ugh!
> 
> ...


	ah i now understand why there is such a delay! yeah that is a bit of a pain but i understand why you don't want to use paypal. i have a paypal account but i don't use it that often to be honest. only for buying the odd items off ebay and on specktra! but still these people should be posting the money orders as soon as they commit to buy really. or at least let you know there may be a delay.  and congrats on selling a few more decks today. and i hope that guy buys for 175! it sounds like a good deal against the retail price! i can't believe that he thought it would go for 50 though!! 

  	and yes we have turned the news off at my store. it wasn't the best thing to have on to try and sell tv's to. i think it made people feel like they could be spending their money on much better things than electronics when the world is in such a state. which is very true, but not good for meeting my targets sadly. tonight me and nick will be watching some tv shows and a movie called the simple man with mr colin firth!  

  	and that is funny how you test how long products last! i am so weird but i have to remove all make up before i sleep. i get scared i will break out if i leave anything on. since 13 i have cleansed, toned and moisturised so it's just part of my routine now! even when blind drunk i still take all my make up off! lol!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 12, 2011)

lol I know. I am stupid to be wearing it to bed, though I used to do it all the time when I was a teen. Just rolling into bed while camping at 1-1:30am (my parents did not give me a curfew, which made my older sister furious!) and woke with major raccoon eyes! So pretty. lol    Usually I do wash it off, and always with eye makeup, but I was crampy yesterday and didn't feel better until late. By the time I got the makeup on it would have been such a waste to wash it off. On those days I skip eyes.  Just the face to look partially alive! 

  	I am hoping that guy commits, but since he has not yet, I doubt he will. That is okay. I have tons of other stuff to go out. 

  	Today I went Positively Pink!  Eyes by MAC, blush is Illamasque in Nymph, MAC l/s in Lustering and gloss by VS in Baby Doll. So I am all dressed in pink from head to toe, including my nails!  lol


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 12, 2011)

you look beautiful Debi! pinks really suit you! sadly pinks on my eyes don't seem to look that great. i can wear them with violets and purples but generally i stay away. and you were so lucky for not having a curfew! i had to be home crazy early wvene when i was 18. one of the reasons i moved out of home so quickly.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 12, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> you look beautiful Debi! pinks really suit you! sadly pinks on my eyes don't seem to look that great. i can wear them with violets and purples but generally i stay away. and you were so lucky for not having a curfew! i had to be home crazy early wvene when i was 18. one of the reasons i moved out of home so quickly.



 	Thanks! Everyone says I should wear nothing but pink.  That might get boring, but I do admit pink is the best colour on me.  Which allows me to wear Bubblegum pink on my lips and cheeks or anything rose or rose-mauve on my lips.  I think it is my complexion and the colour of my hair. But I love violets and greens, too.  Grey looks nice on me. Blue, not so much, but YOU can wear blue like crazy!  It is your eyes and colours. It looks great on you!  It looks odd on me, so I have to blend in browns and other colours to tone it down and make my own muddy mix!

  	I was very lucky not to have a curfew but it was because I never stretched it or got in trouble. My sister went out drinking and partying. I drank milk.  lol  I played nerdy games like D&D with my girlfriends. We got takeout pizza and ate junk food while playing.  When we went camping I brought all the teens into nearby graveyards and told them scary stories. I even got caught by the police who said it was okay, but curfew was at 10pm. lol Wild me.   No one drank, no one smoked anything weird.  I was and am so square.  And it kept me alive and well!

  	I am so excited!  We just came back from see Red Riding Hood. It was excellent!  You all have to see it.  Some people said they liked it and others gave it a rotten review and called it predictable. No way. My husband and I kept changing our minds throughout the entire movie and an excellent ending.  Not sure what everyone else is talking about. And everything matters. No slow moments. You have to pay attention to what everyone does and says.  That is the trick of the movie. Trying to figure out who the Big Bad Wolf is.  Loved it. Definitely getting this DVD for my collection!! 

  	And then I went to CVS and picked up my first few Essie nailpolishes! Fun!!!!  From left to right; Madomoiselle, Sugar Daddy, French Affair, Nice is Nice, Chinchilly, Beach Bum Blu.


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 12, 2011)

^^ The polishes look gorgeous! The pinks should be lovely as Essie is famous for nudes and pinks. And you wear pink very well! I can't wear most pinks on my lids, except for cool & shimmery ones. The others make me look sick. I also remove all my makeup before I sleep. Will the makeup on your pillow? I saw the posters of Red Hiding Hood all over the mall yesterday. Is the movie thrilling or more scary? I like thrillers but not horror movies.

  	I would love to have my own house but the population density in my tiny country is very high and hence very difficult to get affordable housing, unless it is government housing (flats). Yet we can only apply for the flats if we are married or if single, you have an elderly relative or you are at least 35 yrs old. And each person can only have a flat, so if your parents have a flat under their name you can't use their name with yours to apply a new flat. And that's why we usually live with our parents until we marry. But this has its perks too, such as having someone cooking and cleaning for me at my age! lol!


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 12, 2011)

Lou, definitely post a link when the article comes out. You go girl, kick that guy's ass and set him straight.  I agree that having the news on is probably not good for selling electronics right now. The pics and videos are just so unreal and so very sad.

  	I had a curfew also. I moved out on my 18th b-day. I didn't drink or anything at that time but my parents didn't like my boyfriend so I just didn't want to deal with it all. He really wasn't that bad of a guy and he didn't drink at all so if i hadn't been dating him I probably would have been out partying like everyone else.  I worked and saved up for my deposits on everything. I lived in a small town and you could get a studio apartment rather cheap in 1978.


  	MissQQ, I hope all is well in your area. I know that all this must be very scary.


  	Debi, loving the pink. It suits you well. I have to wash all of my makeup off before bed or my face would be covered in blemishes. I haven't bought an Essie polish in quite some time. Those are really pretty and such spring colors. I should look at some again. Right now I am loving Butter London's "All Hail The Queen" I saw it in the swatch thread and fell in love with it. It has so many different colored shimmers.

  	That's funny about the graveyard. You can't be in a graveyard after dark here. I love going to old ones especially with lots of history.

  	A few years ago when my daughter and I were looking at colleges and were in Lynchburg, Virginia there was a great one. It even has five small museums and gift shop There was some interesting graves. There is one that has a bed made of moss and covered in flowers. There is an enclosure that contains a monument with widows weeds flowing from it. The graves hold mother Agnes Langley (1789-1874) (Proprietor of one of Lynchburg’s most successful “sporting houses”)   and daughter Lizzie Langley (1833-1891.)   If you are ever in Lynchburg, VA you must make time to go to the Old City Cemetery. We didn't have a lot of time so we missed a great deal of it ...

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_MctSWT9CF...AAApU/jdtiLM6ZBAw/s1600-h/8_langley_grave.jpg


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 13, 2011)

Debi the essie polishes are beauiful looking! i like the look of the bluey teal colour on the end! fabulous! i have a couple of essie polishes but they are very expensive in the uk (£8 each) so i don't tend to buy that many anymore. and i am pleased you enjoyed the movie! 

 	yes that is the most annoying thing! when your parents think that your boyfriend is the one who is going to have you staying out late and getting drunk! just like you nick was actually the reason why i didn't go out drinking while my friends were going out to clubs and getting drunk! me and him used to stay at his house and watch movies all night, have a bottle of wine and pizza! i think my parents realise now that they were being stupidly over protective though which is a good thing. and in a way it drove me away because i spent every saturday night at nick's house just so that i didn't have to come home stupidly early. plus because me and nick had a weekend job at the same place his mum would then drive us into work the next day it was a good routine!

  	so the plan for me and nick today is that we shall stay home. clean the house, play with the kitties and watch a movie. we were going to go into the city however i don't really need anything fro the shops and also i don't want to eat out because i ate out one day last week. so that would be no good for my diet! if we get bored i guess we shall go for a walk.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 13, 2011)

Just dragging myself out of bed. I was up super late and then we had to do all the clocks forward. We are about to have breakfast and it is almost lunch time!  I love the Essie colours but they are a bugger to put on.  I never get on well with cremes, either.  I had to put French Affair on thick and it still was streaky. Then, though I thought it was dry, I mushed up part of my thumb while packing up a box of tarot.  Back to the beginning!  They are cute and nice, but still, they are not OPI.  I wish OPI would have more really soft pastel colours and have them around regularly instead of these special/limited lines. 

  	So...I am off to eat my breakfast and chat Red Riding Hood some more with hubby!  We both had a lot of fun with it!  Not sure of the plans to day, but I know dusting will be one of them!  lol

  	P.S.~Lou, over here Essie costs less than OPI.  But still quite expensive considering the bottle is smaller!  I think each one cost me 8.00 or around that.  Maybe 8.25.


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 13, 2011)

lou - Which movie are you watching? Have a fun day! I watched the adjustment burea and it is not very fantastic at all. After watching King's speech that was really boring when I compare the two. 

  	Hi debi! We're on the same schedule again! lol. Enjoy your day! I love to chat about a good movie we watched together with my friends too.

  	Thanks, shadow. I'm pretty safe here so far. THough the nuclear thingy is making me nervous.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 13, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> lou - Which movie are you watching? Have a fun day! I watched the adjustment burea and it is not very fantastic at all. After watching King's speech that was really boring when I compare the two.
> 
> Hi debi! We're on the same schedule again! lol. Enjoy your day! I love to chat about a good movie we watched together with my friends too.
> 
> Thanks, shadow. I'm pretty safe here so far. THough the nuclear thingy is making me nervous.


	we actually watched a simple man today. very good film. quite serious but very enjoyable. i loved the cinematography in the film and it was actually quite moving. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 what amused me though was seeing a well known british tv actor playing an american. he did the accent very well  sorry that the movie you saw wasn't so great though  i'm not sure what film i shall watch next. i want to see due date because it's a comedy and i feel like a laugh! but nick thinks it looks rubbish so i may watch it on my own at some point!  i did treat myself to a tv box set today of the show lion man. it is about a guy in new zealand who keeps tigers and lions and is trying to breed certain types to stop them becoming extinct. i have seen the show so many times but nick never has and he loves big cats just as much as i do! so i thought screw it and bought all 3 seasons! 15 hours worth of program for £25! bargain!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 13, 2011)

Good for you, Lou, for getting that TV series. I have not seen it, but it sounds like something you both will really enjoy. I love movies about lions and wildlife, but always heartbreaking, too.  I will have to look for that nail finisher to dry my nails quick.  I have to dust this room now. Ugh.  I don't know how I will get around all the boxes waiting to go out and everything is organized, so don't want to move them. But it is dusty in here!  I need spring and summer so the heat won't be on so much, flying the dust around constantly. 

  	What I really want to do is go out and buy another Coach bag.  Yep...another one. I have my eye on a few and think it would be fun to have yet another.  How many bags do you all have that you are actually using right now?  I want something pretty...something fun!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 13, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Good for you, Lou, for getting that TV series. I have not seen it, but it sounds like something you both will really enjoy. I love movies about lions and wildlife, but always heartbreaking, too.  I will have to look for that nail finisher to dry my nails quick.  I have to dust this room now. Ugh.  I don't know how I will get around all the boxes waiting to go out and everything is organized, so don't want to move them. But it is dusty in here!  I need spring and summer so the heat won't be on so much, flying the dust around constantly.
> 
> What I really want to do is go out and buy another Coach bag.  Yep...another one. I have my eye on a few and think it would be fun to have yet another.  How many bags do you all have that you are actually using right now?  I want something pretty...something fun!


  	yes i know what you mean about being heartbreaking too. some of the shows we watch are rather upsetting where you see people hunting animals for their skins and such. i hate any kind of cruelty to animals. pets or wild ones. and at work we always watch shows on nat geo wild or the planet earth program. such wonderful things!

  	and i have two bags that i use frequently. i have my louis vuitton and then my coach bag that i use of it is raining or if i have lots to carry. then i also have various bags from Radley and also a Matthew Williamson one that is a lovely black leather shoulder bag.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 13, 2011)

I gave hubby the Planet Earth series for Christmas!  I am hoping we will get around to watching it soon as we haven't seen any of it yet. 

  	So....I shopped. I hauled. I bought another bag and drooled over about 5 others.  All my life I have pretty much been a 1 purse person, using it until it was falling apart, the same boring one year round, never big enough to hold things. I am a late bloomer when it comes to purse infatuation, but I am definitely there now.  Maybe when I am 80 I will suddenly discover the fascination of shoes, but so far it is sneakers, a few pairs of shoes and slippers for me!  Of course, I am not working, so even less excuse to need these things! 

  	And I hit MAC, Sephora and Macy's, but only a little haul as I just have so much now and enjoying what I have.  Pics in the haul section later. I am too tired and hungry right now!  I saw a few people with Louis Vuitton's and thought of you!  I also kept pointing out everyone else with various Coach bags just so hubby knew I had not lost my mind.  The shop was insanely busy. There are a few sofas for the hubby's to sit and wait and one lady could not decide between 5 bags.  She was there when I went in, I had a long wait, then she was still trying to decide when I left and her husband looked like he was ready to strangle her!  lol  The whole mall was absolutely mobbed.  My husband had a super hard time finding a parking space and by the time he got into the mall itself I was already done with MAC and Sephora!

  	Time for chicken, rice and salad!  Yummy....


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 13, 2011)

Debi, Like Lou I use the Seche Vite topcoat and find that it works better for more me than any I have tried. I buy it at Sally's Beauty Supply for around $8. I haven't really looked anywhere else for it so not sure.

  	Someone gave my daughter the Planet Earth set as a gift but she hasn't had much time to watch it. I got her the set of Firefly and also Serenity so she and her friends like watching those right now.

  	When my hubby used to go shopping with me he like the husband chairs also


  	I've been searching storage boxes this weekend driving myself crazy trying to find something. I hate that. When I had my son my sister had a really nice baby blue ceramic bassinet that had a music box with silk flowers and greenery delivered to me at the hospital. I know the silk stuff has long been yucky but I wanted to find it and clean it and buy new stuff and fix in it to take to the hospital when my daughter-in-law has my grandson. I know my son would really like that but I can't find it for the life of me and usually I am so good at labeling. Of course I have moved a few times since then but my husband said he has seen it since we have been in this house also. We bought it in 1994 so who knows where it is. We both think we saw it in our study closet at one point and I went through a good part of it last night. The closet does look a bit like tetrus with all the storage containers. There is all kinds of things such as things I brought from my mom's after she passed that I really need to sort through and storage containers that for each of of the kids that I call their "special boxes" that has drawings form school over the years and all that kind of stuff. It's amazing how much crap you can put in closet if you stack it just right  It's amazing how much crap you can put in a closet when you stack it just right  IIt's amazing how much crap you can put in a closet when you stack it just right  It's amazing how much crap you can put in a closet when you stack it just right  It's amazing how much crap you can put in a closet when you stack it just right   so she and her friends lklike watching those.basinettbwith silf flowers and greenery delivered to the I know the silk stuff got yucky through the yearsIthings. The closet does look a bit like r


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 14, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Debi, Like Lou I use the Seche Vite topcoat and find that it works better for more me than any I have tried. I buy it at Sally's Beauty Supply for around $8. I haven't really looked anywhere else for it so not sure.
> 
> Someone gave my daughter the Planet Earth set as a gift but she hasn't had much time to watch it. I got her the set of Firefly and also Serenity so she and her friends like watching those right now.
> 
> ...


	oh i like the firefly series! although i love most joss wheedon shows! is your daughter enjoying it? and get her to watch planet earth! it really is awesome! there is lots to it, but well worth watching! i want my lion man set to arrive now!! it only got dispatched last night though so i bet it will be here by thursday. in the mean time me and nick shall watch some of our simpsons box sets! i love that show! i actually laugh until i cry at parts of it!

  	i hope you find a nice box soon. i have a special box for all my special things. i have stuff from old school work to cards that nick sent me before we were a couple. oh and i have all the champagne corks from my 18th birthday and our wedding and any other special occasion. oh and don't worry! the uk drinking age is 18 remember!

  	i am back at work and i don't want to eb here because it is so sunny outside! absolutely lovely! it is still cold of course however from the inside it looks like a summers day! have a great week ladies! i hope everybody is ok! including Nora and Susanne who aren't here as much at the moment


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 14, 2011)

Good morning from a very cloudy New England!  Lots of birds out, mostly crows, as it is trash day!  They know the routine...it is pretty scary!  Still lots of snow to melt, too, so nothing like what your wonderful day looks like, Lou!  Send some this way!!  Today I am praying that those money orders come in.  I have 5 boxes waiting to be sent out and sold another box for 150.00 last night around midnight!   And I need to get rid of a lot more.  I promise to try to put a picture up later today with my new purse. My bedroom smells like new leather!  And I found I am in love with Clinique Chubby Sticks for Lips!  Anything that makes a girl happy!! 

  	Hubby usually hides himself out in the mall, watching one of the massive tv screens while I shop in Coach, but he holds all my Sephora, MAC, etc. bags for me!  That way he is not completely out of place and bored!  But what bothers me is that he needs things and never buys them.  Every year I have to raid his drawers for all his gift certificates he got from birthdays and Christmas and say "we are going out to buy you stuff!"  What is it with men who will wear coats and jammies with holes in them instead of getting new ones?  The other day he had not brushed his hair, not shaved, was in old clothes and working from home. I told him he looked like a bum. Sometimes having him work from home all the time is not so great.  I like my privacy and a nicely groomed husband, thank you very much!

  	Off to have breakfast.  Seems all I do these days is eat and sell decks!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 14, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Good morning from a very cloudy New England!  Lots of birds out, mostly crows, as it is trash day!  They know the routine...it is pretty scary!  Still lots of snow to melt, too, so nothing like what your wonderful day looks like, Lou!  Send some this way!!  Today I am praying that those money orders come in.  I have 5 boxes waiting to be sent out and sold another box for 150.00 last night around midnight!   And I need to get rid of a lot more.  I promise to try to put a picture up later today with my new purse. My bedroom smells like new leather!  And I found I am in love with Clinique Chubby Sticks for Lips!  Anything that makes a girl happy!!
> 
> Hubby usually hides himself out in the mall, watching one of the massive tv screens while I shop in Coach, but he holds all my Sephora, MAC, etc. bags for me!  That way he is not completely out of place and bored!  But what bothers me is that he needs things and never buys them.  Every year I have to raid his drawers for all his gift certificates he got from birthdays and Christmas and say "we are going out to buy you stuff!"  What is it with men who will wear coats and jammies with holes in them instead of getting new ones?  The other day he had not brushed his hair, not shaved, was in old clothes and working from home. I told him he looked like a bum. Sometimes having him work from home all the time is not so great.  I like my privacy and a nicely groomed husband, thank you very much!
> 
> Off to have breakfast.  Seems all I do these days is eat and sell decks!


  	i shall send some sunshine your way! and i need those chubby sticks! however i can't find them in the uk yet which is upsetting! i wanted a couple last week. i shall keep an eye out at the clineque counter though. i just hope they aren't too expencive! and don't get me started on guys keeping things until they have holes in! nick never really spends money on himself and he wears his clothing until it is literally falling apart! i won't even tell you about his underwear! lol!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 14, 2011)

OMG....I am so glad you said that. I am thinking my husband is more attached to his old clothes than he is to me!  lol I think the Chubby Sticks were 18.00 each, and worth it, too. I find them moisturizing, not goopy on your lips, nice colours, not too sheer, just sort of perfect! 

  	Okay..here is the unveiling of the new purse and Poppy bracelet from Coach!  I had to get a pink bag and the bracelet just screams summer and ice cream sundaes to me!  With bright pink l/s, of course!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi everyone!

  	^^Lol at the men - Jerome is the same way. I get him new clothing as mini presents and surprises if he ever needs something, because he'll never buy it himself!! Too bad he'd know right away if I got rid of something! 

  	Even though it's March Break, I've been pretty busy the past couple of days - Jerome and I took Saturday off to just kick back and relax, which was amazing, and yesterday I had more French recordings to do, which was about 5 hours of my day!! Today I'm getting some cleaning done as I have a friend coming over to work for several hours on our group project, and then I have tutoring and training. Jerome's off running a March Break camp for kids 

  	It's been so scary to hear about all the stuff happening in Japan. Jerome has lots of friends and even family over there, and while everyone is OK, the situation is pretty dire. He was on the news and radio here talking about it because he was working at the japanese cultural centre when the earthquakes hit, and was explaining how to donate to the red cross through their partnership. At that point, though, no one realized the extent of the damage from the earthquake, the tsunamis hadn't hit yet, and the nuclear reactors hadn't been affected. Hope everyone in the line of fire is OK! We'd be over there in a heart beat to help if we could.

  	I can't remember who said it, but I am loving Butter London and All Hail the Queen at the moment, as well! I've been wearing it all week, actually 

  	I've got to run off to get some more last-minute cleaning done and to grab a shower, but I'll be back to catch up later on this evening!


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 14, 2011)

Love the bag and the bangle! Gorgeous! Love the colours! I love light coloured purses but I always stain them!

  	Which chubby sticks do you have? My counters got only 4 shades, and only 1, whoppin' watermelon, is left. It is the sheerest and I pass for the time being. I wanted mega melon, chunky cherry or even super strawberry, which are more pigmented. But chunky cherry is not even coming here at all, and I'm so disappointed! If I get watermelon I can use it as my night time balm. It's easy to apply in the dark when I'm half awake! lou I hope your counters get the chubby sticks. Seems that it is out of stocks everywhere.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 14, 2011)

I got Mega Melon and Whoppin Watermelon, but have more on the way.  I also just used the new Clinique lower lash mascara and it is a must have for everyone!  I picked 2 up, one in black and one in brown/black.  It has a teeny weeny wand that gets all those tiny lashes you never even knew you had, plus is awesome for both upper and lower corners with the wand sooo small.  I will try to take pics later, when my hair is dry!  lol  But I love it and pray it doesn't flake.  Now I hope every cosmetic line comes out with it so I can try them all.  What a brilliant idea!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Mar 14, 2011)

ooooh debi the chubbys are on my list when they come out! what do you think of them? what is the best nudeish one?

  	im wanting to try that mascara out too, sounds a bit gimmicky, but does it make a huge difference?


----------



## Nzsallyb (Mar 14, 2011)

p.s tomorrow is my last day at work before i move back to the south island! am so so happy cannot wait!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 14, 2011)

Nzsallyb said:


> p.s tomorrow is my last day at work before i move back to the south island! am so so happy cannot wait!


  	and yay!!! i am so pleased for you sweetie! it will be will worth the wait!  

  	my day at work went well today. i spoke to the company owner about the manager swap and most things seemed ok thank goodness! plus this magazine mystery shop has scored me mega points which is amazing. and i guess now i can actually be proud about things rather than being stressed over them. plus we did triple our target today so that gave us a nice kick start to the week!


----------



## rockin (Mar 14, 2011)

ElvenEyes, that bangle is beautiful!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 14, 2011)

i just had a look on ebay for coach jewellery but sadly there isn't that much listed in the uk  boo!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 14, 2011)

Okay, Chubby Lips.  Love it.  Here I am (sorry not particularly pretty, but I am packing up decks right now, and my face is red from running up and down the stairs!) but you get the idea of the colour of Mega Melon. This is without any gloss, etc.  They are nicely moisturizing and I love the tip is pointed. At least for now!  Helps shape them and it is pretty long lasting.  Also, check my lower eyelashes, especially the inner corner.  The minute I used the wand on this new mascara I was picking up lashes I didn't even know I had!  It really works awesome. I bought two colours, black and brown/black, because those are the colours of my mascaras. This is in brown/black.  So worth it and not at all goopy. I am sold on it! 

  	Lou~I fell in love with the colour of the purse, too, and was looking at the real buttery yellow one and trying to decided between the two when the lady told me to stand in front of the mirror and decide. Then it was so easy. Pink all the way and she agreed. 

  	And yay!  450.00 worth of MO's arrived today so it is pack like a maniac time, post tomorrow and put more decks up.  Then order another bag, more bracelets, more makeup, and keep the wheels turning!  lol   I am such a nerd. 

  	Sally~Have a good move and yay! I bet you are so excited!!

  	Lou~It is not milkweed season so come on over and get a bracelet or two!  They are going fast!  That place was a mad house.  Congrats on work!  And it must feel really good to be back in your own store with your own team.  Thumbs up!

  	Rockin~Thank you! It just screams fun to me! And summer. And since we had some snow today, I need to look at flowery things!


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 14, 2011)

Debi--I love your new bag, love the color and bracelet is so pretty. It does look very springy. Poppies are so pretty. I love them, perhaps because they remend me of Wizard of Oz and that is my all time favorite movie

  	Thanks for your review of Clinique's bottom lash mascara. I've been thinking of trying it. I'll pick it up when I get their SPF 50 body cream. I need one for hands, arms, neck and such. I've heard this one is good and that it absorbs well is not sticky. Dillards is doing bonus time so maybe I'll go there. I can give my niece anything I won't use from it.


  	Jenn, I was probably the one  that mentioned Butter London's All Hail the Queen. I am in love with this. I hope your break goes well althoughit seems you are quite busy . Hopefully you will actually be able to take a few breaks to relax.

  	I wish all your friends and family in Japan and area the best.  It is so sad seeing the people there on tv.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 14, 2011)

Okay, I am quite confused. There is a  section that has swatches for the Quite Cute collection and some of you already have it. I thought it didn't come out until April?  How did you get them early?


----------



## JennsJewelz (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi everyone!

  	Lol Lou - I'm trying not to work TOO hard - only 3 weeks until I'm done my Master's though, so lots is going on! I did manage to get out for beer and wings tonight with Jerome and a couple of our friends, so that was a nice break  It was pretty hilarious - I have accumulated most of my lippie collection in my purse from touch-ups and doing my makeup on the go. and was commenting on the need to clear it out. The girl who was there with us asked to see my stuff because she's interested in makeup, thinking it was maybe 5 or 6 items. Nope, must have had 40 or so in there!!! Her jaw dropped. "There is hundreds of dollars worth of stuff there!" YUP. lmao - I'm an addict!

  	Debi, I love your look!!!!! I was reading somewhere that you can dupe the new Clinique mascara by chopping off the end of a mascara wand (once it's been cleaned, of course).... but if the formula is really nice, I wouldn't mind paying at all!  It looks really pretty on you. And of all the things I've been reading about the Clinique Chubbies, your pic is the one that has made me want one really badly!!!!  So glad the business is going well 

  	ShadowAddict - I am loving this colour too, although it's much more tan/greige than I was expecting it to be - I thought it would be slightly lighter and more golden. Still in love, though! I'm going to swap for No More Waity, Kaity tomorrow! 

  	Thanks everyone for the well-wishes for Japan. We're all praying for everyone over here, but thankfully so far no one we know has been hurt. Let's hope the natural disasters are done for a while!

  	EDIT: P.S. Debi, we got the QC plushglasses early because they were being some on www.allcosmeticswholesale.com  It was a total fluke that they were there early - we just caught wind of them on Specktra and some of us decided to cave!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Mar 14, 2011)

aaaah debi i love your bracelet!


  	am so going to nab myself some of that mascara and a chubby (when they bloody arrive here!!)


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 15, 2011)

Nzsallyb said:


> aaaah debi i love your bracelet!
> 
> 
> am so going to nab myself some of that mascara and a chubby (when they bloody arrive here!!)


  	sally i found out that the chubbies come out on the uk on 15th april so perhaps you guys will get them at a similar time?

  	today i shall be doing my usual day off routine! house cleaning, catching up on tv shows and also reading. i am sad through because it is dark and foggy outside today. a far cry from what it was like yesterday!


----------



## kittykit (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi ladies. I hope everyone's doing fine!! 

  	I've been busy with business trips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When I'm home, I've housework piling up waiting for me.


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 15, 2011)

kittykit said:


> Hi ladies. I hope everyone's doing fine!!
> 
> I've been busy with business trips
> 
> ...


	Hello! Take care and we miss you!

  	jenn - hugs! Hope they stay safe!

  	I'm concern with the nuclear explosions in japan and I wonder how much of the radiation is coming over here. Definitely makes me nervous. They say the winds will be blowing it down south and after that may be blowing it across the pacific ocean.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 15, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Hello! Take care and we miss you!
> jenn - hugs! Hope they stay safe!
> 
> I'm concern with the nuclear explosions in japan and I wonder how much of the radiation is coming over here. Definitely makes me nervous. They say the winds will be blowing it down south and after that may be blowing it across the pacific ocean.


  	i hope that everything will be ok for you with the explosions. it must be so worrying and stressful. i can't imagine what you guys are going through right now


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 15, 2011)

Jen~I love the formula because it is made for our thinner lower lashes. Not heavy or clumpy, didn't flake and the bottle is just 10.00, which seems fair to me since we are supposed to change mascaras every 3 months anyhow. I never finish them, so that works for me!  I love the teeny wand!  And thanks for explaining the whole QC thing. I wish I had known about it! I can't wait for that collection!

  	Sally~Thank you! The bracelet is so cute!!

  	ShadowAddict~I can't watch the Wizard of Oz. It freaks me out!  All those munchkins and their voices, the mean monkeys, the nasty green witch. I get nightmares! 

  	Miss QQ~Thank you!  I am completely addicted to chubby sticks now and hope they introduce even more colours. I would love a pretty pink/rose one.  They are very popular and always selling out fast.

  	Lou~Your day sounds exactly like mine!  I hope we have fun getting stuff done and having time for ourselves as well!

  	I have this sort-of friend who is 62 yrs old and owns a used bookstore.  She is moody, refuses to watch the news, acts very eccentric and weird and won't even discuss the situation in Japan. She just turns a blind eye and I detest that. She also got super angry at me when I bought a Kindle because she says technology is ruining her business. Personally I think it is her dirty store and the pathetic looking books she buys these days. No one wants them.  Anyhow, I told her how I was selling off part of my tarot collection and bought some Coach bags.  She had no idea what they were and asked if they were like carpet bags (yeah, the things from the Victorian age). Considering Coach is everywhere here, she has a 23 yr old daughter and they shop at the same mall as me, I find it hard to believe she has no idea what a Coach bag is.  I told her off. LOL  I am sick of her hermit life and her constant need to badger or squash someone else's fun.  After I bought the Kindle she didn't speak to me for about 2 weeks.  I have a feeling she is one friend I am very ready to let go of.

  	On a much happier note, our anniversary is coming up on May 2nd and hubby let me buy another Coach bag that is LE, so will have that in a few days.  I love my MU but I want to put some of this money to other things, too, and this seems like a good thing to invest in, especially since I can make bags last ages!  Off to have breakfast and start my day. Hope you all have good ones!


----------



## rockin (Mar 15, 2011)

ElvenEyes, I have to admit to never having heard of Coach bags until I came on this forum.  On the ebay forums it used to be all talk about Kipling bags,  LV and Radley and nobody ever mentioned Coach.

  	I'm not into designer bags myself, or shoes.  I buy a bag simply because it suits my needs, and I like the look of it (usually black or  leopard print lol).  I think the most I've ever paid for a handbag is about £14, and the one I've used daily for over 3 years now was just £3, down from £6 in a shoe shop sale.  It's still in great nick and suits my needs perfectly.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 15, 2011)

rockin~Around here you have to be blind not to notice Coach.  It is the first brand of bags you see in every department store. Filene's, Macys, Jordan Marsh, Lord and Taylor, plus a Coach store here in our local mall along with all those other ones.  My mother never bought Coach, but even as a little girl I remember seeing them because they were everywhere.  For me this was just the last straw in a series of several years of her badmouthing anything she doesn't like or approve of.  She does this to all her "friends" and wonders why no one bothers with her anymore.  She is just so negative all the time.  I can't talk to her about world events because she doesn't care. It upsets her. Tough noogies!  People in Japan can't just walk away from it. Nor can the people of NZ or anyone else who suffers through tragedy. She pulled the same thing over 9/11.  I can't talk to her about Coach or makeup because she isn't into bags or makeup. She doesn't want to talk about books, which is pretty odd for someone who owns a bookstore.  She just wants to play her harp and ignore the world around her.  I can't talk about my Kindle or what I might be reading on that because she despises it and computers and email, FB, etc.  She also found out we both have the same maiden name and insisted we were cousins. She is big on the genealogy thing, but we can trace our roots back to the 15th century whereas she can only go back to late 1800's.  It is a super popular last name and I am sure we are not related for many reason, one especially being we have no gaps and no place for the connection to be made.  So she goes around introducing me as her "cousin" and yet she holds no interest in meeting or hearing about my parents, my sister, my real cousins and family. A little bizarre, yes?  She lives is a little make-believe world, says horrible things about her customers and employees, even though they are nice and helpful.  She just brings me down and I am making a clean break of it.  No one needs that sort of foolishness in their lives.

  	Sorry for the vent!  MAC order arrived (little one, but super fun).  Happy dance!  Cold and cloudy day, but I think the ice is starting to break up across the street and when it does the peepers can finally start peeping (little tree frogs that peep all afternoon until about 1am!).  Spring just isn't quite here yet!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 15, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> rockin~Around here you have to be blind not to notice Coach.  It is the first brand of bags you see in every department store. Filene's, Macys, Jordan Marsh, Lord and Taylor, plus a Coach store here in our local mall along with all those other ones.  My mother never bought Coach, but even as a little girl I remember seeing them because they were everywhere.  For me this was just the last straw in a series of several years of her badmouthing anything she doesn't like or approve of.  She does this to all her "friends" and wonders why no one bothers with her anymore.  She is just so negative all the time.  I can't talk to her about world events because she doesn't care. It upsets her. Tough noogies!  People in Japan can't just walk away from it. Nor can the people of NZ or anyone else who suffers through tragedy. She pulled the same thing over 9/11.  I can't talk to her about Coach or makeup because she isn't into bags or makeup. She doesn't want to talk about books, which is pretty odd for someone who owns a bookstore.  She just wants to play her harp and ignore the world around her.  I can't talk about my Kindle or what I might be reading on that because she despises it and computers and email, FB, etc.  She also found out we both have the same maiden name and insisted we were cousins. She is big on the genealogy thing, but we can trace our roots back to the 15th century whereas she can only go back to late 1800's.  It is a super popular last name and I am sure we are not related for many reason, one especially being we have no gaps and no place for the connection to be made.  So she goes around introducing me as her "cousin" and yet she holds no interest in meeting or hearing about my parents, my sister, my real cousins and family. A little bizarre, yes?  She lives is a little make-believe world, says horrible things about her customers and employees, even though they are nice and helpful.  She just brings me down and I am making a clean break of it.  No one needs that sort of foolishness in their lives.
> 
> Sorry for the vent!  MAC order arrived (little one, but super fun).  Happy dance!  Cold and cloudy day, but I think the ice is starting to break up across the street and when it does the peepers can finally start peeping (little tree frogs that peep all afternoon until about 1am!).  Spring just isn't quite here yet!


  	oh my goodness! yeah she sounds very odd indeed! and i honestly don't think i could imagine my life without a computer! i need one for work and i spend lots of time using a computer for watching video, listening to music, editing photos and videos and of course going on awesome sites like this and chatting to you lovely people! 

  	i hate to say this but i can't wait for nick to come home tonight. i am so bored right now. plus i watched a movie called due date today. it was quite amusing but nothing i'd want to watch again. i have spoken to my boys at work though which was nice. when they saw me on saturday after being off for a few days they both told me how much they missed me which was sweet. espcially seeing as i'd spoken to them via text message each day anyways!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 15, 2011)

oh i think i shall be making a cosmetic purchase tomorrow guys! i think i will buy a new foundation! there are a few that i want to try but not sure what to get... not to mention lincoln sucks for make up buying! i'm not a fan of mac foundations (apart from the mineral creamy one!). generally i use revlon but i am thinking of branching out. i wish we had a nars counter in the city because their foundations are meant to be good. and mufe! why does my city suck?! there is a chanel counter but i think that will be too pricey for me... i just don't know!


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 15, 2011)

Jenn--I saw "No More Waity, Kaity" on the website and I want it also. I need to find where I can buy this brand locally. I ordered it on beauty.com.

  	With that much makeup in your bag you should hold on tightly. It would be a shame for someone to snatch it, not only the cost of the bag but like you said the $ in all the makeup.

  	Kiitykit--I hear on the housework. It is calling to me but I'm not listening (have fingers in my ears---lalalalalalala) I don't hear you

  	Debi--the melon color is so pretty. Now you're making me want that too. I really need to cut down. But with all the new spring stuff coming at me from all directions it's is very hard to resist. I got an email today from Philosophy for their 3 in 1 (shower, shampoo, bubblebath) at 3 for $33. They are usually $16 each and I love Philosophy. I love florals and their Field of Flowers smells like spring flowers and my daughter loves the Raspberry Sorbet which smells quite yummy.

  	That friend sounds like one you need to let go. You don't need anyone in your life bringing you down. There's enough going on in the world to do that. I know what you mean about not hearing of Coach. My hubby's sister who is 5 years younger than me knows nothing about makeup or fashion in any way shape or form. She is a CPA and fits the stereotype. So I talk to her about books. At Christmas when my hubby's family wanted gift ideas for me and I told him giftcards such as Amazon, Sephora and MAC I told him to specifically say MAC cosmetics because I knew they would only think of computer stuff  I got Amazon and some Wizard of Oz stuff for my collection. My sister can not watch WofO either, the monkeys scared her so much as a kid. I like the witch even though she pisses me off in the movie. After I read the book Wicked I was so excited for the musical and when it came to Nashville I went to opening night and was four rows from the stage. I was in heaven. I could have have gone every night and loved every minute of it, such a super cool set and Stephen Schwartz (Godspell) wrote amazing songs.

  	How sweet of your hubby to get you another Coach bag. My hubby has to have very specific gift ideas. I usually will send him an email with links to things I want such as particular Tiffany charms I want. A short time after Tiffanys opened here we went and I was looking at the charms and pointed out my favorite. It was near Valentine's Day. He did get me a gorgeous charm but not the one I had picked out. It was very pretty but shows how much attention he pays to such things. Sometimes I'll just buy something and say here wrap this you bought it for me


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 15, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Jenn--I saw "No More Waity, Kaity" on the website and I want it also. I need to find where I can buy this brand locally. I ordered it on beauty.com.
> 
> With that much makeup in your bag you should hold on tightly. It would be a shame for someone to snatch it, not only the cost of the bag but like you said the $ in all the makeup.
> 
> ...


  	i only recently watched the wizzard of oz movie! random i know but i had never seen it! nick rented it for us and because i didn't know anything about it i was shocked when it turned into colour! i thought it was a black and white movie!! very entertaining! and your hubby sounds like mine! i point things out to him however unless i actually send him a link to what i would like he gets confused. not that he buys me much btw. i'm not a spoilt wife! although the yankee candles he bought arrived yesterday so i had fun burning a new one today. it was called good morning but it smells like muffins, cinnamon with a hint of flowers. weird i know but trust me it is lovely! 

  	oh and i love phillosphy shower gels and stuff! at the moment i am working my way through the gingerbread man which i bought back in december. both me and nick love the scent. they do lovely fruity ones too. but i have a good 3 or 4 bottles of l'occitaine shower gels that i need to get through as well mainly the rose scented ones because they are very feminine


----------



## rockin (Mar 15, 2011)

You're right, ElvenEyes.  You don't need people like that in your life 

  	I find it hard talking to my Mum sometimes - most of the things I'm interested in she thinks are pointless and a waste of time.  She hates computers and email, and insists if I put photos on a CD for her they must be in a format viewable on the TV, as she flatly refuses to learn how to switch Dad's computer on to look at them.  She won't have a mobile phone either.  I can't talk to her about makeup, or bellydancing, as she thinks I spend way too much money on them.  She's a one powder compact, no more than  2 lipsticks person, who has never worn eyeshadow or mascara in her life, and would be absolutely horrified if she knew just how much makeup I really have.  She also doesn't believe in "me time", and believes that the only important thing is my children - my own wants/needs don't come into it.  Apparently there will be "plenty of time for you once the kids have left home, and you don't need a man in your life all the time you have the kids" (I'm 45, divorced with 2 kids, and with my son's Aspergers I honestly don't believe he will ever leave home so that's me single for life).  Saying that, in many ways she's a great Mum and Nan. 


  	I can't help but think it's strange for someone who owns a bookshop to not want to talk about books.  Surely they own a bookshop because books are their passion?




  	Lou, I'm glad it's understandable that I haven't heard of Coach.  I haven't been walking around with my eyes closed then lol


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 15, 2011)

Debi--forgot you must post a pick of the bag your hubby got for you. I just popped over to the Coach site and OMG so many lovelies. I clicked on the Poppy stuff and they all look so pretty and spring time.

  	I need to get some laundry and all that kind of booring stuff done. My daughter is leaving tomorrow. She has love Jane Goodall since forever when she first saw shows about her and her work when Cassity was itty bitty. Actually she would glue herself to PBS for anything with animals and nature and of course Animal Planet when it came along. For the last several years she has been stalking the JG site to see if she was ever going to come close enough to attend one of her speaking events. Since JG is getting up there in age she was begining to think she would never see her. She saw a couple of months ago the JG would be speaking at a university in Lincoln, Nebraska and having a book signing after. That is about 4 hrs from my sister in Kansas City. Cassity is flying to KC tomorow evening and on Saturday they wil attend the lecture and stay over in Lincoln. The rest of the time they will spoil her. My daughter loves bookstores but other than that she hates shopping, too bad because my sister is ready to do some spending on her. Since they don't have kids this is what they like to do with nieces and nephews. She comes back on Monday. She is so excited to finally be able to attend one of JG's events and I am excited for..


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 15, 2011)

Quote:


rockin said:


> You're right, ElvenEyes.  You don't need people like that in your life
> 
> I find it hard talking to my Mum sometimes - most of the things I'm interested in she thinks are pointless and a waste of time.  She hates computers and email, and insists if I put photos on a CD for her they must be in a format viewable on the TV, as she flatly refuses to learn how to switch Dad's computer on to look at them.  She won't have a mobile phone either.  I can't talk to her about makeup, or bellydancing, as she thinks I spend way too much money on them.  She's a one powder compact, no more than  2 lipsticks person, who has never worn eyeshadow or mascara in her life, and would be absolutely horrified if she knew just how much makeup I really have.  She also doesn't believe in "me time", and believes that the only important thing is my children - my own wants/needs don't come into it.  Apparently there will be "plenty of time for you once the kids have left home, and you don't need a man in your life all the time you have the kids" (I'm 45, divorced with 2 kids, and *with my son's Aspergers *I honestly don't believe he will ever leave home so that's me single for life).  Saying that, in many ways she's a great Mum and Nan.
> 
> ...


	That's interesting, my daughter works every summer at theater and rock-n-roll camp and they have several students with Aspergers, Autism, and Tourettes This is how she finally decided she wants to work with them as a career. She never thought she would want to do any type of teaching. I come from a family of teachers and I didn't want to either. My daughter apparently does very well with these kids as the parents always come to her and thank her for what a great job and how she handles situations with their kids. She wants to work with the "high risk" kids that basically no one else wants to deal with such as those with behavior issues. She enjoys the middle and high school age particularly. The camp is great as the kids really get into the play and the music. I don't know if you are familiar with the band "Sixpence None The Richer"  but the lead guitarest (Sean Kelly) is the one who runs the rock part of the camp. He is such a doll. He teaches at the school my daughter attended.

  	I know this takes a great deal of your time and patience but so worth it. At least now there is a growing awareness and learning going on so these kids don't get lost in the system. A lot of people do not understand that there are so many different aspects of this and want to lump them all together and not give them the individual attenion and teaching they need. I'm glad there are  programs becoming more widely available as more knowledge is gained.

  	You very much need your "me" time probably more than most of us as I'm sure you often feel drained and sometimes helpless.


----------



## rockin (Mar 15, 2011)

I do indeed often feel drained and helpless, Shadowaddict.  Thank you for understanding

  	My son won't go to anything like the camp you describe.  He will be 17 next month and  won't talk to anyone other than family or his tutors (who he is more likely to type messages on his PC screen to) or the odd word to family friends, and he won't talk on the phone.  I have trouble even getting him to leave the house, and I'm lucky if I can get him to do that more than perhaps once a fortnight.  He's not interested in anything except computers, video games and Hot Wheels cars.  He doesn't want to go to any type of social event at all, so we all miss out.

  	The only "me time" I have is my weekly bellydance class, which is during term time only, and next weekend I am getting to go out for the evening for the first time in over a year.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 15, 2011)

rockin said:


> I do indeed often feel drained and helpless, Shadowaddict.  Thank you for understanding
> 
> My son won't go to anything like the camp you describe.  He will be 17 next month and  won't talk to anyone other than family or his tutors (who he is more likely to type messages on his PC screen to) or the odd word to family friends, and he won't talk on the phone.  I have trouble even getting him to leave the house, and I'm lucky if I can get him to do that more than perhaps once a fortnight.  He's not interested in anything except computers, video games and Hot Wheels cars.  He doesn't want to go to any type of social event at all, so we all miss out.
> 
> The only "me time" I have is my weekly bellydance class, which is during term time only, and next weekend I am getting to go out for the evening for the first time in over a year.


  	i have said this to you before but i really do think you do an amazing job at being a mum. especially with your son! and i remember speaking to you on twitter about his love for games!  i did speak to my hubby about work experience and stuff but annoyingly he said most games companies don't do that because of how top secret everything is.  but it is still amazing that he does have a passion for something. does he socialise with anybody during playing a game? i know some games you can type messages and even talk with a headset thing. maybe he would enjoy something like that if he doesn't already do it.


----------



## rockin (Mar 15, 2011)

He does type messages to people sometimes during online games, but he won't use a headset and speak to anyone.  He did some online learning through something called ACCIPIO, and you can wear a headset and talk to the tutor during that, to join in the class better, but he wouldn't - he would type messages to the tutor instead.  He uses Twitter as well.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 15, 2011)

rockin said:


> He does type messages to people sometimes during online games, but he won't use a headset and speak to anyone.  He did some online learning through something called ACCIPIO, and you can wear a headset and talk to the tutor during that, to join in the class better, but he wouldn't - he would type messages to the tutor instead.  He uses Twitter as well.


  	ah i see. well i guess typing messages is better than not communicating at all. and that is good that he has a twitter! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i guess it is strange to me that somebody wouldn't want to talk to somebody. sadly when i open my mouth i talk a mile a minute and don't know when to be quiet!


----------



## rockin (Mar 15, 2011)

LOL, his Dad is quite the opposite to him.  He'll talk to absolutely anyone just out of the blue and share his life story with them whether they want to hear it or not!

  	Talking of him, I'm quite expecting to get a phone call this week saying he wants to come and see the kids this weekend as it's my daughter's birthday on Sunday.  She'll be 13!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 15, 2011)

rockin said:


> LOL, his Dad is quite the opposite to him.  He'll talk to absolutely anyone just out of the blue and share his life story with them whether they want to hear it or not!
> Talking of him, I'm quite expecting to get a phone call this week saying he wants to come and see the kids this weekend as it's my daughter's birthday on Sunday.  She'll be 13!


	lol! oh yeah there are plenty of people like that out there too! they usually come into my store and tell me their life story! and that is exciting that your daughter will be 13! do you have anything planned for her?


----------



## rockin (Mar 15, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> lol! oh yeah there are plenty of people like that out there too! they usually come into my store and tell me their life story! and that is exciting that your daughter will be 13! do you have anything planned for her?


	We'll be doing the usual and having a family birthday tea, with my parents here.  She's already chosen her birthday cake - one of those caterpillar shaped cakes from Sainsburys. She's wanted that one nearly every year so far lol.  I have also been told I have to make the same fairy cakes I make every year.  In fact, she wants this birthday to be the same as every one before it.  I do wonder if she has some form of Aspergers, too, with her insistence that everything should be the same as always.  She displays a number of  other 'traits' too, and the school (she goes to a grammar school) are referring her to CAMHS for assessment.  She doesn't want a party with other people invited.

  	I'd like to do something special for her, but she doesn't want it.


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 15, 2011)

Quote:
   	Wow your daughter will be a teen. I bet she's excited. The teens are filled with so many ups and downs. Some days they want to tell you everything and the next nothing at all. I think especially for girls it can be tough as other girls can be mean with comments and such. It was very hard for me at times to keep the mama bear in me restrained. I seriously wanted to smack the crap out of some  I'm usually quite shy until I get to know someone well but when it comes to my kids I come out of my shell big time.

  	I agree with Lou that at least your son is communicating online with people, better than none at all. I know that social issues can be a problem for these kids, well most kids with any type of learning disability. I think that is why my daughter has a small group of friends and a lot of the time she just wants to stay in and read or play video games. My son on the other hand knows everyone within a 50 miles or more. He could always make a friend at the drop of a hat. When he was little and we'd go to the park it was only a few minutes until he would run up and say he met a friend. If he didn't know their name yet he'd call them Buddy. It was very funny.

  	If you don't mind me asking how old is your son?  

  	Lou--I love the song "Kiss Me" too and yeh you'd hear it everywhere. Sadly it was popular during the time so many people were illegally downloading songs and that hurt the band badly. That's why Sean went back to teaching and he tours a great deal of the summer since the camp is only 4 weeks long.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 15, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Quote:
> 
> Wow your daughter will be a teen. I bet she's excited. The teens are filled with so many ups and downs. Some days they want to tell you everything and the next nothing at all. I think especially for girls it can be tough as other girls can be mean with comments and such. It was very hard for me at times to keep the mama bear in me restrained. I seriously wanted to smack the crap out of some  I'm usually quite shy until I get to know someone well but when it comes to my kids I come out of my shell big time.
> 
> ...


  	oh yeah girls can be horrible! people used to make fun of me at school because i wore different make up to what they did. i used to wear very dark brown lipstick (very 90's!) and i would wear lots of black liner. i thought i looked great. but because all the other girls just wore clear gloss and some mascara i was considered weird in comparison. when i started to wear coloured eye shadows too people really seemed to take offence! i could never talk to my mum about anything though. i used to keep a diary which i would pour my heart into instead. what makes me laugh is that now these same girls that laughed at my make up now tell me how i should become a make up artist after seeing my photos on facebook. 

  	ah yeah  sadly people downloading music has hurt lots of bands and artists. downloading in general is bad really. like people download computer games now too which obviously effects my husbands work. i don't understand why people dont just buy what they like!


----------



## rockin (Mar 15, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Quote:
> 
> Wow your daughter will be a teen. I bet she's excited. The teens are filled with so many ups and downs. Some days they want to tell you everything and the next nothing at all. I think especially for girls it can be tough as other girls can be mean with comments and such. It was very hard for me at times to keep the mama bear in me restrained. I seriously wanted to smack the crap out of some  I'm usually quite shy until I get to know someone well but when it comes to my kids I come out of my shell big time.
> 
> ...


	Funnily enough, my daughter doesn't want to be a teenager!  She doesn't want to grow up, and got quite upset when she started getting her 'womanly shape'.  She'd get quite vicious with people if they said anything about her having boobs!  She's a very sensitive girl.  She doesn't really have anyone she calls a friend.  If anyone from her school says hello to her in the street, she hides behind me and won't speak to them, which is another reason I think she may have some degree of Aspergers.  My friend's teenage daughters have what seems like hundreds of friends, and always either have friends round or are out at friends' houses.

  	My son is 17 next month.  He missed a couple of years of school when he found himself unable to leave the house, probably caused by 2 schools merging and there then being more than twice the usual number of students at his school.  He couldn't cope.  He's extremely bright, though, especially when it comes to computers.  It was only last October that the Health Needs Education Service stepped in and offered home tuition for just a few hours a week, as they accepted that his school had not done enough to help.  They even flatly refused to get him a statement, which has caused no end of problems in trying to get other help.

  	Didn't "Sixpence None The Richer" do the "Mr Grinch" song?


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 15, 2011)

Just waking from a nap! You ladies have been busy chatting up a storm!  Lou~You are right.  If you go to stores, walk around malls, grocery shopping, etc., almost everyone has a Coach, LV or Gucci bag, Coach being the most popular for any age group.  Not to mention you see adds for it on tv and in just about every kind of magazine from fashion, beauty to interior decorating. It is just hard to miss around here.  So, yeah, like you all said, time to let her go. She is a very moody person and takes offense easily and I am tired of it.  She owns a bookstore. People come in and might mention a book or movie to her and just casually say "You have to read it".  Obviously she doesn't have to, but they are just making a friendly suggestion.  Then she blurts out at them how she hates it when people recommend things to her and that she will pick her own books to read.  lol Yikes! But when I come into the store she piles all these books on me that I HAVE to read, according to her, (mostly history) and I just quietly put them back and say no thank you, I'm all set. And she gets put out.  You can't win with her. 

  	rockin~I didn't want to grow up either. I lived a very sheltered life and had only a few friends at school (people made fun of me because I was too thin) and my best friends were the ones we camped with, so didn't live in town.  It was through them that I got involved with makeup, going shopping, to movies, sleepovers, etc. I was so naive compared to the rest and know they probably teased me behind my back, but when I became older (mid 20's+) they found me fascinating because I was the one guys asked out, and I am the only one who got married.  They spent a great deal of time chasing boys. I rode horses, read books, sold Avon and went to college and almost became a nun!  Sometimes you just have to find your way. I would say it took me well into my late teens before I really embraced growing up.  I started dating at age 14, but what I really wanted to do was play with my trolls still. Hey, we have a lifetime of being adults.  Sometimes it is sad to see kids grow up so early. My oldest niece looks ridiculous with her braces and little voice and makeup that weighs more than her.  Her cousins are all into sports so she hasn't much in common with them, even though 2 are within a year of her.  Sometimes I just want to wash her face and tell her to take ballet lessons or something!  I mean, there are "Beauty Gurus" at age 10 and 11 on YouTube.  What is up with that?  They have these teeny weeny baby voices and child bodies.  And then they blurt out how excited they are because they just got the Naked Palette and it was like a life or death situation with them!  So little..

  	I also have a nephew who is in his early 20's who is far more interested in computers and electronic cars than girls and dating.  I think he has gone out on a date twice.  He is hermit like and he admits it, but I am not worried about him. He loves what he is doing, is very intelligent, travels to India every summer now to work with others in converting cars to being electronic, and most of his FB friends are from India!  He reminds me of me at his age....more interested in my hobbies and interests than guys! 

  	Yes, I am psyched about the purse but I also plan to pay for most of it.  We are like you, Lou  We don't usually give extravagant gifts and I am sure he only said yes because I am selling off my precious decks.  Christmas is about scented candles, perfume, fuzzy slippers, sweaters, books and DVD's or CD's.  They are precious to me and full of thought!  Even if he does need hints and a list!!  I'll keep him! 

  	Selling has come to a full stop.  No one is buying from anyone. I really hope that changes. I have nice things up and at bargain prices. These decks have got to go.  Where did my customers zip off to? 

  	lol Lou about the Sony reader!  Ah, but I didn't know you then, so you have to forgive me.  And you do keep refusing my gift of milkweed.


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 15, 2011)

Rockin--My daughter had a few friends a year older than her and so at the end of her junior year she was just so upset that they were graduating. She didn't even want to go on college tours because she said she didn't want to grow up. She has had a tough time in college making friends and feeling like she fits in. She was away a two diferent schools and now she is back home attending a small college. It takes much longer to do assignment but at least she holding in there. She still absolutely hates change.


  	People with Asperger's for the most part are very intellegent particularly in a specific area from what I understand. I hate that if your child isn't considered "normal" some people think they are some how not very bright this makes me very anger. The first private school we put our daughter in was great at first but her 7th grade year one teacher really ticked me off. I volunteered to go on a field trip to help and as the kids were busy we were chatting. I was telling her how difficult things had been for my daughter and she said "my son is at the other end of the spectrum, he is gifted" I really wanted to strangle her. Here she was certified as a special ed teacher and did not understand that you can be gifted as well as have a learning disability. Needless to say that was her last year there.

  	Debi--my daughter proudly states that she is a nerd. Her friends are all techies, nerds and geeks. All are into what most would consider wierd stuff but it does not phase her. I have to credit that expensive school with making her comfortable with herself and being herself. She is taking a special education class in college and she was talking to the professor about her disabilities and the prof. asked her if she would mind sharing some of that with the class and she was like sure not at all. She doesn't feel she is flawed or stupid any longer. She embrases who she is and recently told me she is glad for her learning disabilities as she likes that her mind works differently than other people. One thing I noticed and no way you could miss at that school for kids with LD was there was a very large percentage of the kids were extremely talented in the creative fields--drama, music, art and other similar areas. Cassity writes amazing poetry, did very well in all the plays and she has written two songs that they went to a professional studio and recorded  with their amazing school rock band and were played at graduation. So it really ticks me off that kids with learning differences are just pushed aside like they are unable to learn.

  	OK off


----------



## kittykit (Mar 15, 2011)

I came home from work 5ish today, walked the dog, bathed him and I cleaned the apartment! Since hubby was on a business dinner so I didn't have to cook today. The only thing left to do is to fold the clean clothes but I guess I'll wait till tomorrow. It's 11:21PM now and my bed is calling me... 

  	Good night everyone


----------



## JennsJewelz (Mar 15, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Jenn--I saw "No More Waity, Kaity" on the website and I want it also. I need to find where I can buy this brand locally. I ordered it on beauty.com.
> 
> With that much makeup in your bag you should hold on tightly. It would be a shame for someone to snatch it, not only the cost of the bag but like you said the $ in all the makeup.


	Yay!! We're NP soulmates! lmao - I know I can't order mine locally. I think they're based in BC, and don't really sell outside of there. Hopefully they'll expand and come closer to us soon! 

  	LOL, that's so true - I definitely value my bag and my makeup more than the other stuff inside it! I hold onto it for dear life when I go out 


  	Rockin', I'm sorry to hear your kids have been having a hard time. I've worked with lots of kids with Asperger's and believe my cousin is undiagnosed, and if these kids get the attention and support they need they can go so far because they're brilliant. I think it's unlikely that your daughter also has Asperger's, only because it's less common in girls, although there may be something else or some type of social anxiety that she has. I hope everything works out, because they sound like they're truly amazing kids, especially if allowed to thrive on their skills and interests! It's so upsetting to me that society has it's way of shunning anyone that is remotely different. As a teacher, it is so important to me that all my kids are given equal opportunities to succeed - the thing is, that looks different for each person, which is something many people don't understand!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 15, 2011)

lol Jen~You had fun! I can't wait to see your goodies and please take pics of your disco ball lips!  I soooo want to see that!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Mar 15, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> lol Jen~You had fun! I can't wait to see your goodies and please take pics of your disco ball lips!  I soooo want to see that!


  	LOL, I totally did! And when I went in to MAC, the makeup artists thought I had just been made over at MAC - they couldn't believe I came in looking so well put-together! They told me my blending was flawless. It totally made my day lol, even though it was just a pretty natural, spring-time look. Nothing too crazy! Here's my look from today:









  	Here's what I used:

  	FACE: Studio Fix Foundation in NW20 mixed with Strobe Liquid, Benefit Boing 1 and Erase Paste, MSFN Light

  	EYES: TFSI, MAC Hey (lid), Bronze (crease) and Vanilla (highlight), Pearlglide liner in Lord It Up (smudged along lashline), Fluidline in Dipdown, Feline Kohl to tightline (they sent me a new one, ladies! lol), Revlon Grow Luscious Waterproof Mascara

  	CHEEKS: Might Aphrodite Blush, By Candlelight MSF as a highlight

  	LIPS: Dervish to line, Ultra Darling Sheen Supreme l/s, Chanel Aqualumiere Gloss in Candy Glow

  	I'll get a haul post and pictures up tomorrow, and maybe another FOTD with my new goodies  I don't think I can do disco ball lips tomorrow because I have work, but maybe Thursday  Yay for having a little bit more time in the morning for March Break! lol


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 16, 2011)

JennsJewelz said:


> Here's what I used:
> 
> FACE: Studio Fix Foundation in NW20 mixed with Strobe Liquid, Benefit Boing 1 and Erase Paste, MSFN Light
> 
> ...


  	oh wow! you look stunning! i see why they complimented you! the lips are wonderful!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow, Jen!  You look fabulous and your face is flawless!  Congrats on the compliments by the MAC people!  I know how good that feels.  I went into a Sephora and they asked me about my eyes and what line I used. I felt sort of bad telling them it was MAC and they asked if I had just had a makeover done.  When I told them I had done it myself they were surprised. I was on cloud 9 for the rest of the evening!  Don't you love those Sheen Supremes?  I went nutty and bought just about every single one, except the two darkest colours.  Looking forward to the Disco Lip Look! 

  	Lou~Sony comes in pink? Sniff...sniff....  At least I have a pink cover for my Kindle. And a brown one and a red zippy one.  My Kindle is well dressed. lol 

  	I am pathetic.  We received an automated call from UPS stating that a package would be delivered here by 10:30am and we have to sign for it.  I'm kind of guessing it is my Coach goodies.  (Yeah, while I was buying the bag I threw in 2 more bangles). So I am up super early, yawning since I did not go to bed until after midnight, got dressed, open the shades, waiting for the delivery guy, who is probably at a Dunkin Donuts or Friendlies, eating his breakfast and no plans on coming for hours.  I'm such a dork. 

  	I am hoping the tarot sales get back into gear today. This happened to everyone. The minute things happened in Japan all sales came to a standstill.  Either everyone is in shock, sending in their extra money to Red Cross, etc. (which would be a super good thing) or waiting for a meltdown is beyond me. 

  	Rain today and I hope it gets rid of the last of the snow. That would be fantastic!  The buds on my lilacs are starting to green up and I need to check our pussy willows.  I am so ready for warm weather!  I am celebrating the hope of spring with mint green nails.  Sort of a Frankenstein goes pastel look.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Mar 16, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Wow, Jen!  You look fabulous and your face is flawless!  Congrats on the compliments by the MAC people!  I know how good that feels.  I went into a Sephora and they asked me about my eyes and what line I used. I felt sort of bad telling them it was MAC and they asked if I had just had a makeover done.  When I told them I had done it myself they were surprised. I was on cloud 9 for the rest of the evening!  Don't you love those Sheen Supremes?  I went nutty and bought just about every single one, except the two darkest colours.  Looking forward to the Disco Lip Look!
> 
> I am pathetic.  We received an automated call from UPS stating that a package would be delivered here by 10:30am and we have to sign for it.  I'm kind of guessing it is my Coach goodies.  (Yeah, while I was buying the bag I threw in 2 more bangles). So I am up super early, yawning since I did not go to bed until after midnight, got dressed, open the shades, waiting for the delivery guy, who is probably at a Dunkin Donuts or Friendlies, eating his breakfast and no plans on coming for hours.  I'm such a dork.
> 
> ...


	Thanks Debi!  Because I harbour a secret desire to become a makeup artist, I always love those moments!  I love the Sheen Supremes, too - I have another 2 on my list, but they'll have to wait! At least they're perm  I did take pics of my haul this morning and some swatches, but I can't upload them to my computer until this evening because Jerome has the connector cord, so I'm going to keep you in suspense! 

  	You are totally not a dork waiting for your Coach goodies - I'd be doing the same thing!!!  Good luck with all your selling - it's definitely a tough time right now to sell anything!

  	It's about 4 deg C here today and sort of spitting rain - not much snow left downtown Toronto, but for a while they were predicting more flurries right up until April for us! Thankfully, it looks like it'll just be rain, now  It's not supposed to get any colder than -2 or 3 from now on, so hopefully we can get a couple of spring-like days for the end of March Break! I would feel less jealous of my parents in Florida. lol I love lilacs and pussywillows! Too bad I live on the 17th floor and can't grow anything  I may have to do some pretty purple nails nail to think of flowers... hmmm....


----------



## kittykit (Mar 16, 2011)

Sandy's doing great  Sometimes he's a little bugger but we still love him so much! He loves his walks... When we ask, 'Sandy, do you want to go for a walk?' He'll start jumping and running around happily *lol* He also 'understands', 'Sandy, it's shower time!!' He'll wait for us outside the bathroom. He also 'understands', 'XXXX is coming!!' He'll be so happy, runs and waits at the front door, wagging his tail like crazy. He's one smart little doggy. I can't believe he's turning 2 in summer! There he is... begging for food!


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 16, 2011)

^^ He's a beauty, on top of being so smart! Thanks for sharing the pic!

  	Hi ladies! Great to see everyone is chatty today! 

  	I'm fine here. We don't know if the radiation is going to drift over here but there's nothing much we can do too. Had a jog yesterday but I didn't push myself too hard as the last time I felt like vomitting after my jog, probably overpushing myself.

  	I saw this cute bow earrings at tiffany and I really like it, but I felt it might be too cute for me. lol. 

  	It looks like this, but in the design of the Twist.

  	http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=25142896&mcat=148204&cid=287464&search_params=s+5-p+8-c+287464-r+101323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+-k+

  	The twist design is like this:
  	http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=26598036&mcat=148204&cid=287464&search_params=s+5-p+1-c+287464-r+101323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+-k+

  	lou - happy shopping for a new foundation. It can be quite troublesome though, as it is hard to find one which we like the texture, finish as well as a colour that matches. If you want to try chanel, you can take a look at the new Vitalumiere Aqua and maybe ask for a sample sachet, probably in b10 since you are very fair. But some ladies said even b10 is too dark. The foundation is light but evens out the skin, and the finish is beautiful and glowy.

  	jenn - gorgeous skin and smile!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 16, 2011)

I think foundation is the one makeup I dread buying most of all. It is so hard to find a matching colour, a nice texture, good coverage and finish, not too oily, not to heavy, and then you have to smear it all over your face and pray it does not break you out!  I still love my Estee Lauder Lucidity in Pale Ivory.  Probably time to get some too. 

  	Love Sandy!  He is so cute!!!  What a great camera you have, too.  Nice crisp picture. Mine is an antique with only 3.2 mp.  I have to get a smaller new one that I can carry in my purse.  I keep this one for the 30x zoom I can get for my wildlife photos. 

  	Jen~Cool that you want to be a makeup artist!  Are you thinking the modeling industry, working for MAC or theatre or something?

  	Miss QQ~What country do you live in?  I've been watching this whole event unfolding with the tv going most of the day and tuned to news.  It is so heartwrenching  to see what the people of Japan are going through.  It seems like one disaster after another hits the, still aftershocks and separate earthquakes, all so sad.  I pray that they can get the plant under control and get back to searching and cleaning up. I still think there are some live people in homes that have not been destroyed but cannot get out of either.  So much loss of life. 

  	My Coach order arrived and thank goodness hubby was home to sign for it. I fell back to sleep as I got up far too early and ended up sleeping for 2 1/2 hours. I still need a nap!  It is rainy here too, so hard to get moving or enthusiastic about anything besides books and naps!  But....here we go!  I love my new bag! This one is fancier and smaller, and will be used for more formal things. I fell in love with it at the store the other night when I bought my other pink bag and found out it is a LE and that they are running out.  And I picked up a few more of the thin bangles because I love layering them and they are also running out of them. 

  	So...what could this be???




  	Hmmm....let's open it up and see!!!  Rip, tear, rip, tear....giggle....Oooooo





  	I love it! It has a pretty soft blue lining inside and I am surrounding my house with milkweed so Lou won't sneak up and steal it from me.  It would go good with her blue eyes.....


----------



## kittykit (Mar 16, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Love Sandy!  He is so cute!!!  What a great camera you have, too.  Nice crisp picture. Mine is an antique with only 3.2 mp.  I have to get a smaller new one that I can carry in my purse.  I keep this one for the 30x zoom I can get for my wildlife photos.
> 
> My Coach order arrived and thank goodness hubby was home to sign for it. I fell back to sleep as I got up far too early and ended up sleeping for 2 1/2 hours. I still need a nap!  It is rainy here too, so hard to get moving or enthusiastic about anything besides books and naps!  But....here we go!  I love my new bag! This one is fancier and smaller, and will be used for more formal things. I fell in love with it at the store the other night when I bought my other pink bag and found out it is a LE and that they are running out.  And I picked up a few more of the thin bangles because I love layering them and they are also running out of them.


  	Got my camera 3 years ago and I was crazy buying lenses but I haven't had time to play with it. I'm not thinking of an upgrade because I'm happy with it and I'm not a professional photographer. I'll spend the money elsewhere like cosmetics and handbags! 

  	Love love love your Coach!!!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 16, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> I think foundation is the one makeup I dread buying most of all. It is so hard to find a matching colour, a nice texture, good coverage and finish, not too oily, not to heavy, and then you have to smear it all over your face and pray it does not break you out!  I still love my Estee Lauder Lucidity in Pale Ivory.  Probably time to get some too.
> 
> Love Sandy!  He is so cute!!!  What a great camera you have, too.  Nice crisp picture. Mine is an antique with only 3.2 mp.  I have to get a smaller new one that I can carry in my purse.  I keep this one for the 30x zoom I can get for my wildlife photos.
> 
> ...


  	oh wow! the bag is stunning!!! so classy and the style is wonderful! i am not sure that milkweed will keep me away! and i love your new bangles too! i am so jealous! your coach collection must be huge now!! do you have any of the wallets? i have a cute coach wallet that holds my coins and cards but now i use my LV one for the most part. and the wristlets are great too! i have a gold leather one and a patent grey leather one which are great for nights out!  

  	yes foundation shopping is super hard! mainly because the lighting in shops suck. then you have to be careful in case one breaks you out. and not to mention the crappy counter service in some stores. i got ignored at 4 counters today in one store!! then when i asked a few questions the ladies seemed annoyed! what the hell!? i feel like inviting them to my shop so they can see what good service is like!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 16, 2011)

Lou~I know what you mean. The ladies at the cosmetic counters at departments stores are so sour.  They used to be friendly, nice and very helpful back in the day (the 80's, early 90's) but now they seem older and act really stuck up and rude.  I try to avoid them and just grab my stuff and get rung up.  MAC and Sephora is so much nicer and best of all is ordering online when you are certain of a product or colour (and sometimes when you are not and just want to play!!) and don't have to deal with the grouches at all! 

  	I love my bag!  Sooo much. Each one has its own unique personality and use.  So, beside the bangle mania, I have 4 bags; brown, lavender, pink and grey, 2 coin purses...pink heart and purple patent leather, a few skinnies and 2 wallets; one bone and one pink.  And two wristlets, in a taupe colour and pink.  Yeah, I am cleaning up!  Just sold 65.00 worth of decks and possibly another 100.00.  If these go and a few more groups I can start pulling out some expensive and highly desired ones again.  And if they sell...we all know what that means.

  	Hey..how does everyone store their lipsticks?  I have a bunch on that spinner thing, but i have a bunch more, plus my Sheen Supremes and a million glosses I need to organize. Help!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 16, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Lou~I know what you mean. The ladies at the cosmetic counters at departments stores are so sour.  They used to be friendly, nice and very helpful back in the day (the 80's, early 90's) but now they seem older and act really stuck up and rude.  I try to avoid them and just grab my stuff and get rung up.  MAC and Sephora is so much nicer and best of all is ordering online when you are certain of a product or colour (and sometimes when you are not and just want to play!!) and don't have to deal with the grouches at all!
> 
> I love my bag!  Sooo much. Each one has its own unique personality and use.  So, beside the bangle mania, I have 4 bags; brown, lavender, pink and grey, 2 coin purses...pink heart and purple patent leather, a few skinnies and 2 wallets; one bone and one pink.  And two wristlets, in a taupe colour and pink.  Yeah, I am cleaning up!  Just sold 65.00 worth of decks and possibly another 100.00.  If these go and a few more groups I can start pulling out some expensive and highly desired ones again.  And if they sell...we all know what that means.
> 
> Hey..how does everyone store their lipsticks?  I have a bunch on that spinner thing, but i have a bunch more, plus my Sheen Supremes and a million glosses I need to organize. Help!


  	yeah generally i do my shopping online! however on the rare times when i do visit a mac store the mua's have always been so helpful and lovely! i am hoping that the Chanel lady tomorrow will be nice and not make me feel like i am pestering! it will be my first time buying Chanel so i am excited. as long as the colour matches me i think i shall buy that foundation. i will still use my revlon one on days where i need more coverage though!

  	oh wow! yes you have an amazing coach collection! you will have to take a picture of them all together for me to drool over! and congrats on selling more of your decks! that is fabulous news! and i store my lipsticks in these little plastic tubs. the lippies go in upside down so that i am able to read the label. i have two tubs of gloss and two of lipsticks!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 16, 2011)

Okay,. smartypants! I got them all in their various tubbies, but now they don't fit in the drawer!  Now what do I do? And who got me so addicted to MU??  Darn teenage guru YouTubers.  lol

  	Just sold another 65.00 box and people seem to be coming out of the woodwork. Maybe I should not even try to sell at the beginning of the week.  It just seems pointless....


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 16, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Okay,. smartypants! I got them all in their various tubbies, but now they don't fit in the drawer!  Now what do I do? And who got me so addicted to MU??  Darn teenage guru YouTubers.  lol
> 
> Just sold another 65.00 box and people seem to be coming out of the woodwork. Maybe I should not even try to sell at the beginning of the week.  It just seems pointless....


  	lol! well i then put my tubs in my make up cabinet on the bottom shelf.  i am not sure what i will do when this gets filled up! cry perhaps?! and lol at the teenage gurus! so true though! although xsparkage is my favourite person to watch! she does amazing bright looks that i simply adore!

  	and yay for selling even more today! that is great news!

  	oh cheesey story ahead - some guy spent ages with me at work today and he finally decided to buy a big tv. then after he had paid he said to me 'has anybody ever told you that you have beautiful eyes?' i very quickly responded with 'yes my husband!' hee hee! sadly i wish i hadn't of said that because now i will feel embarrassed when he comes to pick the tv up from me on friday! doh!! but yay for random compliments! that never happens to me!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 16, 2011)

lol  Well, if I sell another 100 tarot decks maybe I will be able to claim a drawer in this bureau for MU!  I can't believe it will take me forever to get through this stuff.  Crying sounds like a good option.  Then stomping my feet and taking a fit.  Hehehe....

  	You do have beautiful eyes (no, I am not hitting on you!) and you are gorgeous!  But yes, it is nice when someone, whether we know them or not, validates it.  Sometimes a compliment can really go a long way.

  	Maybe I should compliment my decks to sell them faster.  Good decks, pretty decks, lovely decks, time to find new home decks....go on, decks! Fly away!


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 16, 2011)

Jen--gorgeous look. you do have great blending skills, wish I could say the same of myself..

  	When you get "No Waiting Katy" n/p post some pics, I looked at some google images and some were hard to tell the true color and look.


  	Debi-- super GORGEOUS BAG and bracelets.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  	Yay for selling more.


  	MissQQ--Love those Tiffany earrings, of course I love anything tiffany


  	Kittykit--your little Sandy is just adorable. He looks so happy and playful.


  	Lou, Honey don't you know that when you are in the business of selling and a guy tells you that you have beautiful eyes you should *NEVER* *EVER * under any circumstance say anything that sounds like the word husband, boyfriend or partner in any way, shape or form. You simply smile and thank him, pretend to blush and twirl your hair like a school girl while batting your lashes and then crank up that charm dial full blast.  Then you'll have him just where you want him; ready to purchase pretty much anything you suggest  Seriously it works.  If later he should ask you out you (of course after the sell and he has paid)  just say Oh how sweet of you but didn't I mention I was married? I'm so sorry.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 17, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Jen--gorgeous look. you do have great blending skills, wish I could say the same of myself..
> 
> When you get "No Waiting Katy" n/p post some pics, I looked at some google images and some were hard to tell the true color and look.
> 
> ...


	lol! yes perhaps i shouldn't have mentioned that then! hee hee!  perhaps if i wasn't already ahead of target i would have! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sometimes i do flirt with customers to make them feel good and they usually end up buying something! i even help out the guys during their sales with that kind of thing! although sometimes i say the wrong thing. for example one guy last week was telling me how he was putting his old 52'' set in his bedroom. so i replied with 'well you can't beat a big one in the bedroom!' i could have died!!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 17, 2011)

^^ lol! Yeah Lou! shadow has great advice on how to respond. Classic!

  	Thanks for the comments on the earrings! I will put in under KIV! 

  	Debi - congrats on selling more cards! Love the coach bag! I saw it in a few colours a few months bag and I wanted to put the plum one but didn't in the end (more money for makeup lol). It makes a nice bag for more formal occasion, but it is still fun looking. Coach's prices is marked up here so I only have a coach poppy bag in shimmery off white. I bought it early this year as my birthday present for myself. I'm located in Singapore, not just beside Japan, but not that far either.

  	Just for fun - here is my bag. It has a pink lipstick stain at the top now. 





  	And here's my Helmer where I store my lipsticks. This was taken a few months earlier as now I have changed this drawer to just holding lipsticks, and eyeshadows in another drawer. The mac ones can't stand upside-down, so now I prefer lipsticks in square tubes.





  	Lou - I hope Chanel SAs are nice at your counter. My chanel SAs are nice, and I only picked out one who isn't. However, sometimes the SAs can be quite blur about the products and are more confused than us. lol. But I agree, the service at all the different brands and counters aren't excellent, with some worse than the others. I get ignored or I get stared at if I swatch and test the products. If I can't test it, how can I convince myself to spend the money? bassett hounds are cute! Are they lazy because of their short legs?


----------



## kittykit (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi everyone! It's already Thursday! Time flies. I woke up with watery and itchy eyes yesterday... Spring is definitely here! I've started my anti-allergy medication last night. *sighs* It's grey and raining outside but I hope it will be sunny on the weekend.

 	 		I just placed my second order at Asos a while ago after receiving the -20% promo code in the email. I bought a pair of Bloch flats which is already on discount and I paid only £46 after I entered the promo code. Now I can't wait to receive my new shoes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 	 		By the way, Sandy sends his 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to everyone here who thinks he's adorable. 

​


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 17, 2011)

Lou~lol  on your response to the guy with the big screen in the bedroom!  Hehehe..  I know there has been a few times guys have started hitting on me at stores only they are the salesmen or someone at a party.  I quickly inform them that I am married and hold up my hand so they can see the rings!  At this point I don't want anyone hitting on me!  And they slither away... 

  	Miss QQ~I love that bag!  And you look like someone who keeps her makeup stored neatly. Yay!  I would love to see your goodies in the storage/stash section!  I love looking at people's collections!

  	Today I am hoping many boxes will reach their destinations and everyone will be happy. If that happens then I can put up a few more boxes to sell.  Now that I have started it is becoming easier to group them together and just let go.  If this tarot forum ever folded I would not have any place but ebay to sell and this is my last year that I will be a member there.  It will be 10 years in February, so I am ready to move on. There has been a lot of crap going on with power games among moderators, favouritism and such nonsense.  Keeping bullies and banning nice professional people.  So I am making the most of the time I have left to sell off every deck I want to!  The plowing through continues! 

  	I need my breakfast!!

  	eta~Too funny.  I just received an email from my friend.  I sent her pictures of my Coach bags and she lukewarmly said "nice" but that she wouldn't know the Coach bag since she has been buying Italian bags (Gucci, Prada, Fendi, etc.) for the past 30 years.  Coach isn't good enough for her, so she wouldn't even consider one.  La dee da!  A very typical answer from her.  She is rich beyond belief because her husband works in Cancer research and is a brain.  He buys her anything she wants. A few years ago she started playing the harp and he bought her 5 harps, including a concert harp, and now she can't even play them because she has dystonia in her hand.  But one of her favourite things is to brag at people until they feel like they live under a rock and here she goes!  She wanted to know if we would be coming into her store this weekend. No dahling.  We have taxes to do!  lol  Such is the life of the poor and meager peasant!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I have no problem with what kind of bags people buy. It is the attitude that she holds, in this subject and others, that she is far better than everyone else and again wonders why her friends have all deserted her.


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 17, 2011)

^^ Thanks! My makeup isn't kept very neatly because generally I'm not the most organized person. I tend to find an empty random spot and stuff the object inside. lol. But ever since I got the Helmer last year, I started trying to put everything where they're suppose to be. Wow 5 harps! She must have a huge hall to display all of them. And she sounds like a snob.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 17, 2011)

Miss QQ~They are just a couple, both kids have long since grown up and left home.  They have 11 rooms plus 4 full baths, a huge extension and 7 rooms full of books.  They built on a room specifically for her harps and she has them side by side.  It looks sort of weird in a house, whereas most people I know who play the harp own 1 and tuck it in the corner of a room with a bench.  Ah, well.  She once invited me to her house to hand out for the day, but I realized a lot of "me, me, me" and bragging would take place and decided it wouldn't exactly be a fun day, so declined.  I consider myself a homebody but she is oddly in a world of her own creation.  She rolls her eyes if I go to a move, go on daytrips, read from my Kindle, shop at a mall, etc.  She does this to her own daughter. She never speaks about her son. He loves computers.  She despises her husband Blackberry and refuses to do FB or forums or look things up on Google.  She isn't very with it in this world and rapidly finding herself left behind, but it is all her choice.  This is another reason her bookstore is not going well.  Most shops that still exist also sell online or at least look things up on a computer. She hasn't even got a cash register. She keeps her money in a little locked tin box like a miser!  It is so strange.  OMG...I have to stop thinking about this or I will go mad!


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 17, 2011)

I agree, she is not keeping up with what people do today, and it is her choice. Yeah, you should stop thinking about her if it is making you negative! Don't feel bad, take it as natural selection of friends. I also learnt a lesson that if a friend is dragging my energy down and making me feel pessimistic and depressed, it's better to leave her/him alone. I tried to help the friend, to make her optimistic and support her, but my efforts failed and her behaviour affected me so much that I left.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 17, 2011)

Miss QQ~You hit it right on the nail!  I am having so much fun selling off my decks, buying Coach goodies and MU, playing around and just doing my everyday stuff, while she wants me to embrace her genealogy hobby or her harp stuff, which just isn't anything I am interested in.  She has to learn to enjoy her interests without needing backup from others to keep her going.  I didn't need anyone to coax me into makeup. I seem to be doing a fine job on my own!  lol 

  	Only put one box of decks up today, but the forum is quiet.  No bites yet.  But I have 5 boxes waiting to go out as soon as the MO's come in.  And a Sephora order that should be here in a few days. Shopping is way too fun!  lol


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 17, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Miss QQ~You hit it right on the nail!  I am having so much fun selling off my decks, buying Coach goodies and MU, playing around and just doing my everyday stuff, while she wants me to embrace her genealogy hobby or her harp stuff, which just isn't anything I am interested in.  She has to learn to enjoy her interests without needing backup from others to keep her going.  I didn't need anyone to coax me into makeup. I seem to be doing a fine job on my own!  lol
> 
> Only put one box of decks up today, but the forum is quiet.  No bites yet.  But I have 5 boxes waiting to go out as soon as the MO's come in.  And a Sephora order that should be here in a few days. Shopping is way too fun!  lol


  	shopping is a dangerous hobby! lol! well for your wallet anyway! as i discovered today!! also i got my brows waxed and they did a great job for the first time in ages! they both look the same and they didn't make them too short! hooray!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's such a small thing but i get very weird over my brows! lol! i hope everybody has been having a great week. i have somebody high up in sony visting my store tomorrow so i hope the visit goes well. plus i hope i get a free drink out of it too! lol!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 17, 2011)

Lou~Yay about the new foundation and the Chanel lady! That makes a huge difference when you are out shopping for something personal like foundation.  It can be stressful to find the right kind, the right colour, etc. and we need help.  I am so glad it worked out in a positive way for you and that you had fun!!  Brows waxed!  That is something I have never had done, but I did find a brow threading place at that mall.  I wonder how good that is?  They seem to always be busy and it is all upscale places, so I assume they must have a good reputation! 

  	Yes, having a room full of harps isn't of much use when you can't play them and you have them lined up more for bragging than anything else.  If she could play on a regular basis that is one thing, but even then everyone really questioned her need for a concert harp. She doesn't do weddings or anything.  She can't even play Bach because of dystonia in her hand.  She has about 4 days out of every 3 months that she can play a bit. The rest of the time the harps just sit there.  To each their own, I guess, but again, if it is a brag session who needs it?

  	And you are right. I let go a friend who had changed a lot over the past 6-7 years.  She was a good online friends but her head got too big and I realized she was someone else who mostly liked to brag or be very competitive with everyone. Every remark always had an "I did" or an "I have" that switched the post or email or anything to make the subject all about her.  I guess sometimes we have to clean out our relationships like our gardens and do a bit of weeding time to time, as we change and so do they.  It is important to be in tune with people who compliment you and have the same interests and goals. Not people going in opposite directions.

  	I so want to claim another drawer or two in this dresser that my tarot is in so I can rearrange things. If only the entire tarot community could come waltzing into my house and just buy almost everything right up, I would be so happy!  I put up a box of decks that all have green coverings for a St. Patrick's theme, but no interest yet.  And here I was trying to be cute and use a bit of creative salesmanship!

  	Okay...I need to know nail polish brands everyone likes the most.  Top three maybe?  I need to branch out every now and again.  So far I am mostly an OPI girl.  Sally Hanson is too thick, Essie is thin and streaky so you have to keep applying until you get it right.  I need more variety of colours.  Hmm...


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 17, 2011)

Lou--I about laughed myself in the floor with your big one in the bedroom tale, sounds like something I'd do.

  	MissQQ--I love your bag and I didn't even see the stain soit's good it's not very easily seen.  You have a great stash of makeup there.


  	Kittykit---Shoes are always close to my heart when you get them post us a pick. And tell Sandy that we send our lovey.

  	Debi--Sometimes that ring just doesn't matter to some people. I used to work at a bank, well like 20 yrs ago. I wore my rings everyday and I still got asked out. I would have my left clearly in front of them and they didn't care. This one guy asked me to go rafting over the weekend--naked. I told him nah my husband probably wouldn't care for me doing that  I don't even wear my rings anymore, haven't for several years. 

  	That friend sounds like a real snob and beyond. Just because you have a bunch of money does not give you the right to stick your nose up and believe that everyone else is beneath you. Just as I mentioned before that school my daughter went to had so many people with gobs of money but did not act like that. One guy my daughter dated lived 3 houses down from Keith Urban and Nicole Kidman, in fact his house was quite larger than theirs and across the street one of the main guys from "Rascal Flatts" was building a giant house, LeAnn Rimes was a couple of streets over and they were the nicest family and not uppity at all. Another friend's parents sold their house to Tim McGraw and Faith Hill when they got divorced. You should've seen her mom's "downsized" house after the divorce. It was like hotel size. Some of those prople at that school had private jets, drivers and a staff at their homes and these homes are anywhere from 10-20+ thousand sq feet.. They never treated me like this and I don't have any of that designer stuff and we drive old cars to pay tuition. They invited me to out to lunch and other stuff with them. I think this person sounds like she'd be all up about herself with a bitch attitude even without her money. People like her just piss me off. So the saying goes "money can't buy class"


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 17, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Lou--I about laughed myself in the floor with your big one in the bedroom tale, sounds like something I'd do.
> 
> MissQQ--I love your bag and I didn't even see the stain soit's good it's not very easily seen.  You have a great stash of makeup there.
> 
> ...


	oh my goodness!!! i think i would want a guided tour in that neighbourhood please! how fabulous with all the celebrities! but that is wonderful that your daughters friends did not act like they had all the money that their family did. their houses sound amazing though! and the families obviously have a good head on their shoulders to not let it effect their personality. i would like to think that if i had lots of money i would be the same person. in fact me and the boys at work often talk about what we would do if we won the lotto! and for the most part it involves buying lots of sony products that we play with at work each day but can't afford to buy now! lol! 

  	oh holy cow how up front was the naked rafting guy?!! that is so funny! you should have agreed and then taken pictures of him naked!! and you ladies are all very beautiful so i can see why guys hit on you!  sadly for the most part i don't get hit on and when i do it is usually strange blokes that take a shine to me!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 17, 2011)

Shadowaddict~Well, my feeling is that she has some major identity and self-esteem issues.  It would be one thing if she had been abused or had a hard life. But she has not.  This is her personality and she chooses to behave this way, thus scaring everyone off.  She keeps emailing me today and I refuse to write back. She keeps wanting to know when the series The Borgias start. I have told her numerous times including having given her a link, but she keeps asking. I won't answer anymore. She keeps telling me not to let her forget.  Wtf?  I am not her babysitter.  Look it up woman!  Ask her husband to if you can't for some bizarre reason. Or your kids.  I am not your caretaker!  Aaaaaah!  We also have several millionaires in our neighbourhood.  Some are very low key and you would never know it. Far from flaunting it.  Another is a wild partier who is constantly in trouble with the law.  Then there was a younger couple who LOVED showing off to the neighbourhood and it was rather entertaining to watch her flashing her diamonds with her fake nails, her fake tan, her fake face (botox city) and a limo pick them up to go out to eat.  A few neighbours burnt themselves out trying to play "keep up with the Joneses".  Eventually this couple moved to a new house and now their cellar constantly floods.  Hehehehe....  I am so evil.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Lou~So, Zoya is good? I need to find some place to get China Glaze. Where do you get it?  Not that I can drive to England and shop around at the moment.  Hehehehe...

  	In between coats of OPI Holy Pink Pagoda.  A frosty shimmery fushcia colour!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 17, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Shadowaddict~Well, my feeling is that she has some major identity and self-esteem issues.  It would be one thing if she had been abused or had a hard life. But she has not.  This is her personality and she chooses to behave this way, thus scaring everyone off.  She keeps emailing me today and I refuse to write back. She keeps wanting to know when the series The Borgias start. I have told her numerous times including having given her a link, but she keeps asking. I won't answer anymore. She keeps telling me not to let her forget.  Wtf?  I am not her babysitter.  Look it up woman!  Ask her husband to if you can't for some bizarre reason. Or your kids.  I am not your caretaker!  Aaaaaah!  We also have several millionaires in our neighbourhood.  Some are very low key and you would never know it. Far from flaunting it.  Another is a wild partier who is constantly in trouble with the law.  Then there was a younger couple who LOVED showing off to the neighbourhood and it was rather entertaining to watch her flashing her diamonds with her fake nails, her fake tan, her fake face (botox city) and a limo pick them up to go out to eat.  A few neighbours burnt themselves out trying to play "keep up with the Joneses".  Eventually this couple moved to a new house and now their cellar constantly floods.  Hehehehe....  I am so evil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	oh zoya is lovely! their glitter polishes are awesome! generally they have a coloured base and then loads of glitter mixed in which gives an amazing looking polish. plus they don't chip that easily either which is always good! plus they always have nice colours with each collection. their cream finishes are so much better than essie too. zoya are opaque in two coats and not streaky. i love essie but they are hard work! and i buy china glaze from sallys and also ebay or transdesign.com  cheap sites!!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Mar 17, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Okay...I need to know nail polish brands everyone likes the most.  Top three maybe?  I need to branch out every now and again.  So far I am mostly an OPI girl.  Sally Hanson is too thick, Essie is thin and streaky so you have to keep applying until you get it right.  I need more variety of colours.  Hmm...


	Oooh, I'm just starting to get into this! Jusr recently tried China Glaze and Butter London and I love both of those (Butter London is sooo expensive though!), and I hear Zoya is really good too! I still love my OPIs and Essies if I find a colour I'm in love with, though!  Try www.head2toebeauty.com for some good deals on NP!  A fun way to try out some new brands/shades.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Mar 17, 2011)

^^ Sorry for the long post! I'm off to tutor, but I did post my hauls for you in the hauls thread!  Here's the bulk of it from February and March:









  	I also just got some clothing from Forever/Faith 21 - check out my adorable new sandals, skirt and shorts!!!

  	http://canada.forever21.com/product.asp?catalog_name=FOREVER21&category_name=footwr&footwr_style=&footwr_size=&footwr_color=&footwr_price=&product_id=2000014409&Page=1
  	http://canada.forever21.com/product.asp?catalog_name=FOREVER21&category_name=faith_bottoms&product_id=2000012690&Page=1
  	http://canada.forever21.com/product.asp?catalog_name=FOREVER21&category_name=faith_denim&product_id=2000013534&Page=1

  	I have the worst time finding clothes that fit, being 23 and in between regular and plus-size clothing sizes! They don't sell Faith 21 in Canada yet, but I was thrilled to find them online - I normally grab my jeans and other things from them if I'm ever in the States! 

  	No more spending for me, but I just feel like I've been working so hard on my degree and working out and all the jobs I'm doing that I deserve to treat myself sometimes! Speaking of which, I'm now off to tutor and train on my March Break! *sighs*

  	Happy St. Patty's, ladies!


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 17, 2011)

Debi--I buy China Glaze at Sally's. I don't know if you have one of those or not.

  	Yep your so called friend can find her own damn info, particularly after you've already told her.


  	Jenn--great haul, lots of pretties.  cute stuff you picked out at Forever 21, especially the shoes. I think we might have just got one not sure. But I usually go there when I'm in Vegas and pick up some great things for my daughter and I love how inexpensive their stuff is.


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 17, 2011)

Oh and Lou---it's funny here cause usually it's everyone else that sees the famous people. Dolly Parton lives about 2 miles from me and I've never seen her. He house does sit a bit back from the road and on a hill. My nephew goes to college here and was invited to a house party a few weeks ago (his friend that invited him told him--you do not want to miss this) and while there hanging out all of a sudden Jake Gyllenhaal walked past him, my nephew was like ahh ahh wtf?. Jake was there with Carey Mulligan and apparently happened across this party, probably via twitter. The group Mumford & Sons were playing a secret show there. After he told me I did a google search and there it was about them being at a house party in Nashville. More and more people started coming cause others were tweeting everyone about it. My nephew said Jake and Carey hung out there till about 3 or so in the morning, now that would be cool.

  	A couple of years ago my son picked up a part time job driving a limo and kind of bodyguard also for super rich dude that moved from California and was doing some major business deal particularly in the music area. My son being the giant ex-football star, marine, muscle dude who  can either scare the hell out of some one or charm them to death depending on the person and situation fit the job perfectly.  This guy and his wife were great and treated my son like family not like hired staff. And like I said my son is quite the charmer and could sell a muzzle to a dog. He got to hang out and sit around and have drinks and such with lots of famous people. He wasn't really supossed to talk about it but sometimes he would tell me and said I was not to tell anyone.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 18, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Oh and Lou---it's funny here cause usually it's everyone else that sees the famous people. Dolly Parton lives about 2 miles from me and I've never seen her. He house does sit a bit back from the road and on a hill. My nephew goes to college here and was invited to a house party a few weeks ago (his friend that invited him told him--you do not want to miss this) and while there hanging out all of a sudden Jake Gyllenhaal walked past him, my nephew was like ahh ahh wtf?. Jake was there with Carey Mulligan and apparently happened across this party, probably via twitter. The group Mumford & Sons were playing a secret show there. After he told me I did a google search and there it was about them being at a house party in Nashville. More and more people started coming cause others were tweeting everyone about it. My nephew said Jake and Carey hung out there till about 3 or so in the morning, now that would be cool.
> 
> A couple of years ago my son picked up a part time job driving a limo and kind of bodyguard also for super rich dude that moved from California and was doing some major business deal particularly in the music area. My son being the giant ex-football star, marine, muscle dude who  can either scare the hell out of some one or charm them to death depending on the person and situation fit the job perfectly.  This guy and his wife were great and treated my son like family not like hired staff. And like I said my son is quite the charmer and could sell a muzzle to a dog. He got to hang out and sit around and have drinks and such with lots of famous people. He wasn't really supossed to talk about it but sometimes he would tell me and said I was not to tell anyone.


  	oh wow!!! yeah that would have been a party that i wanted to have gone to! although i would have embrassed myself no doubt for acting like a stupid fan! lol! and that sounds like a great job your son had! i'm so silly but i love reading about celebrities and looking at pictures in magazines and stuff. it is my guilty pleasure!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 18, 2011)

^^ I love reading about celebrities and seeing their pics too! I was very crazy about them a few years ago, but now I just catch up with their news every now and then, and it still gives me a lot of pleasure.



shadowaddict said:


> Oh and Lou---it's funny here cause usually it's everyone else that sees the famous people. Dolly Parton lives about 2 miles from me and I've never seen her. He house does sit a bit back from the road and on a hill. My nephew goes to college here and was invited to a house party a few weeks ago (his friend that invited him told him--you do not want to miss this) and while there hanging out all of a sudden Jake Gyllenhaal walked past him, my nephew was like ahh ahh wtf?. Jake was there with Carey Mulligan and apparently happened across this party, probably via twitter. The group Mumford & Sons were playing a secret show there. After he told me I did a google search and there it was about them being at a house party in Nashville. More and more people started coming cause others were tweeting everyone about it. My nephew said Jake and Carey hung out there till about 3 or so in the morning, now that would be cool.
> 
> A couple of years ago my son picked up a part time job driving a limo and kind of bodyguard also for super rich dude that moved from California and was doing some major business deal particularly in the music area. My son being the giant ex-football star, marine, muscle dude who  can either scare the hell out of some one or charm them to death depending on the person and situation fit the job perfectly.  This guy and his wife were great and treated my son like family not like hired staff. And like I said my son is quite the charmer and could sell a muzzle to a dog. He got to hang out and sit around and have drinks and such with lots of famous people. He wasn't really supossed to talk about it but sometimes he would tell me and said I was not to tell anyone.



 	Yeah I want to see the famous people too! What a fun job, and best of all his boss treated him well!


----------



## kittykit (Mar 18, 2011)

*MissQQ: *Lovely bag and you're so organised with your stash! Mine's so messy! I always try to avoid buying light colour bags because I'm always afraid they'll be stained. Call me boring, I still prefer black so that I don't have to worry about a dirty bag.

*JennsJewelz:*You've heaps of goodies there!! Too Faced Shadow Insurance is my HG. I can't live without it. I like Forever 21, unfortunately the nearest store is in Vienna which is 3 1/2 hr drive from here. I bought plenty of tops and dresses when I was in Dubai before. The EU store has crazy prices... I'm not sure if I'll pay 34EUR for a top when it's less than US$25 in the US. 

  	It started snowing last night and it finally stopped a while ago. I really hate this weather! I'm looking forward to full moon tomorrow and already have my camera and gear ready for the shots... I really hope the sky will be clear tomorrow. I like taking pictures of full moon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I'm going to my hairstylist to get my hair cut today after work. I plan to do a little shopping at Sephora (we're having the -20% VIP week) here! I was at the nearest store yesterday and found nothing I want/need. I saw Chanel Boy but am not going to pay for the retail price since I'm flying for business again after next week. Duty-free stores are my best friends *lol* 

  	Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm looking forward to the full moon, too, but I hope we don't have clouds.  It is tricky taking clear pics, but hope to give it a try! 

  	It looks like we have a Sally's a few towns over, but we never go in that direction, so I might just order some online through them and that way I get the colours I want. There is no guarantee they will be stocked in the store.  We will see.  I did order quite a few Zoya polishes, so let's hope I like them!!  I need pink and white bins for storage.  I can't seem to find them anywhere.  I really want to keep up with storing things neatly as I go along.  I was neat about my taro storage and feel the same way about this, plus it is so much easier to find a specific product that way.  I will check Enkore for ideas.  Thanks!

  	Jen~I posted on the haul section but your collection is amazing. Lots of fabulous colours and a nice variety of goodies in that haul! Some I recognize and some I want! 

  	Everyone received their packages that were sent out, and I have 5 more lined up to go out. I am hoping for a few more MO's today so I can continue on the sales.  Not much action yesterday which was a disappointment.  I only sell to US members because of the shipping, insurance and tracking, so that makes my customers more limited.  Phooey on the people who have cheated people out in the past, too, who are now afraid to buy at all. We had one woman up in Vermont who always took money for decks she didn't have. She was banned from the forum but kept coming back under other names, etc. Many lost hundreds of dollars because of her.  And now they don't buy at all.  Let's hope today more are interested as things get dull over the weekend!


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 18, 2011)

I hope the con-woman is banned completely! Hope your 5 decks get sold soon too!

  	Is there suppose to be a special full moon coming?

  	kitty - black bags are a classic. I have a few of them too. Hope you love the new hairstyle! Thank you, I hope I can maintain my stash in this organized way, though it may prove to be hard for me. We shall see, hehee. It is still snowing? Strange weather, it is already mid March. Over here it has been raining daily and so it is quite cool, which is strange that we have so much rain at this time of the year.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Mar 18, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> It looks like we have a Sally's a few towns over, but we never go in that direction, so I might just order some online through them and that way I get the colours I want. There is no guarantee they will be stocked in the store.  We will see.  I did order quite a few Zoya polishes, so let's hope I like them!!  I need pink and white bins for storage.  I can't seem to find them anywhere.  I really want to keep up with storing things neatly as I go along.  I was neat about my taro storage and feel the same way about this, plus it is so much easier to find a specific product that way.  I will check Enkore for ideas.  Thanks!
> 
> Jen~I posted on the haul section but your collection is amazing. Lots of fabulous colours and a nice variety of goodies in that haul! Some I recognize and some I want!


	I don't have a Sally's anywhere near me, so I just order online! I'm normally happy that way.  Let us know how you like the Zoyas! I hear their nail polish remover is amazing - really moisturizing. Let me know how you like the EnKore videos!  Thanks - I've noticed we're attracted to similar colours and products!  Let me know if I influence any purchases! 

  	Had a good hour long cardio class at the gym today... kicked my butt! Just off to shower and get changed now, then working on my major literacy group project all day until the Safari party... I think this document is going to end up being 80-100 pages when it's done, and it's due in a week and a half! Not to mention the presentation and handouts we need to create on top of that. I'll try and post pics of the makeup before the party!

  	Wooo, TGIF!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 18, 2011)

JennsJewelz said:


> I don't have a Sally's anywhere near me, so I just order online! I'm normally happy that way.  Let us know how you like the Zoyas! I hear their nail polish remover is amazing - really moisturizing. Let me know how you like the EnKore videos!  Thanks - I've noticed we're attracted to similar colours and products!  Let me know if I influence any purchases!
> Had a good hour long cardio class at the gym today... kicked my butt! Just off to shower and get changed now, then working on my major literacy group project all day until the Safari party... I think this document is going to end up being 80-100 pages when it's done, and it's due in a week and a half! Not to mention the presentation and handouts we need to create on top of that. I'll try and post pics of the makeup before the party!
> 
> Wooo, TGIF!


	well done on doing well during your work out session! that is great news! just think of you looking amazing in your wedding dress! whenever that may be! hee hee! 

  	tonight i am going to a friends house for a chat and drinks which should be nice. plus when i got home the postman brought a card from head office with a thank you note inside and £20 worth of gift vouchers! how awesome?! t was for doing well with that mystery shopper in the magazine! very good indeed! i think i shall keep the vouchers and buy the black swan on blu ray when it is released  i shall look forward to that.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 18, 2011)

No sales yet today and it is freaking me out! lol  Must drop a few prices and throw a few goodies up!  No money orders either. One guy is pulling my leg and I am losing patience with him. If I don't get the MO by tomorrow I will be contacting the moderators.  Even the lady in Hawaii has received her package.  He hasn't even sent in his MO and bought this over a week ago.  Only 65.00.  Not exactly breaking the bank. 

  	Seche Vite!  I am in love! Thank you so much for telling me about this!  I can't believe how quickly it works! And such a gorgeous glossy coat.  It dries so quickly!  I will never go back to OPI's top coat!!

  	We plan to try and hit a local Sally's in the next few days. Wish me luck in getting some nice China Glaze colours for spring!  I have no idea what this place is like!!

  	Off to try and sell decks!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 18, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> No sales yet today and it is freaking me out! lol  Must drop a few prices and throw a few goodies up!  No money orders either. One guy is pulling my leg and I am losing patience with him. If I don't get the MO by tomorrow I will be contacting the moderators.  Even the lady in Hawaii has received her package.  He hasn't even sent in his MO and bought this over a week ago.  Only 65.00.  Not exactly breaking the bank.
> 
> Seche Vite!  I am in love! Thank you so much for telling me about this!  I can't believe how quickly it works! And such a gorgeous glossy coat.  It dries so quickly!  I will never go back to OPI's top coat!!
> 
> ...


  	yay! i am so pleased that you like seche vite! it really is awesome!! and great for people on the go. usually i am doing too many things to sit and watch my nails dry but this stuff works so fast it means i can always have painted nails! 

  	and sorry that guy is messing you around. maybe threaten him with milkweed?! if he doesn't pay you will send a tonne to his house! lol!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Mar 18, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> No sales yet today and it is freaking me out! lol  Must drop a few prices and throw a few goodies up!  No money orders either. One guy is pulling my leg and I am losing patience with him. If I don't get the MO by tomorrow I will be contacting the moderators.  Even the lady in Hawaii has received her package.  He hasn't even sent in his MO and bought this over a week ago.  Only 65.00.  Not exactly breaking the bank.
> 
> Seche Vite!  I am in love! Thank you so much for telling me about this!  I can't believe how quickly it works! And such a gorgeous glossy coat.  It dries so quickly!  I will never go back to OPI's top coat!!
> 
> ...


	Urgh, that's definitely the most frustrating part about selling online - the waiting game for paying!! Hope it comes through for you soon 

  	Glad you're loving Seche Vite! I'm a recent convert too, but now I swear by it! 

  	I thought I'd take a pic of my nails before my friend comes over to work on our project - It's the Sephore OPI Glee polish in Mash-Up - a pretty silver with purple/blue/green/peacocky duochrome and some sparkles! Hard to capture, but this gives some of the colour effect:





  	Later I'm going to paint on black zebra stripes!  It's so nice and spring-like out today, I barely put any makeup on for the day - just Yogurt on the lids, mascara, Oh So Fair BP on the cheeks, and Phlox l/s topped with Chanel Aqualumiere in Diamond Rose. Such a pretty soft pink spring-like colour!

  	K, enough messing around. Off to homework I go!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 18, 2011)

Lou~lol Yes! I will send him packets of milkweed instead of the decks. That'll teach him!  Hehehehe...  Too funny!  I can just see him opening it up and milkweed starting to fly all around the house, worse than dust, floating, floating....and him allergic to it!  Achooo! 

  	OMG I love Seche Vite.  I will have painted nails forever!  Another good excuse to get more polishes than any human being really needs.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






  	Jen~I love that colour on you.  And that means I would love that colour on me!  Hey!  I have no crackle nail polish.  Must find some soon.... 

  	The weather is amazing. Very windy but soo warm. It won't last and we STILL have snow on the ground in spite of this warm spell, but it will go away eventually!  And super happy dance!
  	I just sold $200.00 more of decks!  So right now everything I had up for sale has been claimed!  I have 8 boxes to go out. Then I will start putting up more.  Wouldn't it be incredibly awesome to have all or most of this done by June?  OMG...that would be a dream come true. What a chore it is. 

  	Now I can go buy something without guilt!  Hehehe....


----------



## sonu (Mar 18, 2011)

Aah I Love love this thread!!!! Please Please add me as a bimbo too!!! This forum is a great place to be yourself.. All spektra ladies are so kind.. I have a weak spot for shoes, clothes & make-up. This is my hobby & most of my friends don't get it & that's OK as everyone is different.But being judgmental is another thing... Everyone has different aims in there life. There aim is to get married, buy house & have kids & I respect that. But I don't have same dreams ( I am married though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )... Its always good to know that you are not alone.. Enough of ranting lol..

  	On a good note I showed my husband "the best husband haul" & I think he got inspired as he took me to the surprise MAC trip & asked me to buy anything I want ( so obvious.. guys are so not original ) I asked him to choose my lippies & he chose Gotta Dash, Full Speed  Behave Yourself, chilli, ruby woo, new temptation, viva glam 1, & Russian Red ( He clearly has thing for red ) Gulabi, Catherina, & Rose ole . I cut down the list & bought only 1 RED lippie from his red selection & 6 in total & rose ole.. I so wanted to buy Ultra darling but I let that be his day... ( Din't want to discourage him) I din't want to buy something which he dint choose, specially after cutting down on all his red..


----------



## JennsJewelz (Mar 18, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Jen~I love that colour on you.  And that means I would love that colour on me!  Hey!  I have no crackle nail polish.  Must find some soon....
> 
> The weather is amazing. Very windy but soo warm. It won't last and we STILL have snow on the ground in spite of this warm spell, but it will go away eventually!  And super happy dance!
> I just sold $200.00 more of decks!  So right now everything I had up for sale has been claimed!  I have 8 boxes to go out. Then I will start putting up more.  Wouldn't it be incredibly awesome to have all or most of this done by June?  OMG...that would be a dream come true. What a chore it is.
> ...


	Lol, yayyy! I'm just starting to get more into nail polish, although lippies are still my weakness!  If you loved that, then you'll looooove this:









  	Teehee, still waiting for my partner to show up!!! Needless to say, my right hand didn't come out nearly this well, lol! It still looks like zebra print from a distance, though! Just much thicker. 

  	Congrat on more decks being sold! And isn't the beginning of spring the absolute best thing EVER? I think I'm switching favourite seasons. I hate winter, so the coming of spring is amazing!!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 18, 2011)

Jen~I love winter, but this one was insane. I love snow between Thanksgiving and Christmas to really get into the whole festive mood. The lights are so pretty against the snow. But Nooooo. It all came the day after Christmas!  Blue skies, warm winds, so balmy out.  I could just toss a bunch of bronzer on, stuff my hair in a pony tail and get ice cream. Hmm...not a bad idea!  Hehe...

  	The nails look awesome!  Now you need to wear some animal prints and you will be way cool! 

  	Welcome Sonu!  What a wonderful surprise from your husband!  Mine freaks out when I ask him to pick out a lipstick for me..or anything for that matter!  I have to give him very descriptive lists at holidays or do all my own shopping. Of course, this coming year that could be a lot of fun!  It is nice he likes those particular colours...now you know what turns him on. Red!  

  	OMG...I have already made over 2000.00 selling tarot decks.  I have so much more to go through.  This is fantastic.  Is their a vanity for me in the future? Oh hubby...go visit Ikea....  (so what if it is about 3 hours away....hehehe....)  xo


----------



## sonu (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks ElvenEyes..  My husband is a ROBOT.. Yeah it was good..Congratulations for selling more decks.. & good luck with making your hubby drive lol.. I have to work  hard to make him drive...


----------



## JennsJewelz (Mar 18, 2011)

sonu said:


> Aah I Love love this thread!!!! Please Please add me as a bimbo too!!! This forum is a great place to be yourself.. All spektra ladies are so kind.. I have a weak spot for shoes, clothes & make-up. This is my hobby & most of my friends don't get it & that's OK as everyone is different.But being judgmental is another thing... Everyone has different aims in there life. There aim is to get married, buy house & have kids & I respect that. But I don't have same dreams ( I am married though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Welcome!  All of us have similar experiences of being the sole member of a friend group who truly enjoys makeup and other such things, so you've fallen upon an empathetic group! 

  	That's so sweet! I showed my boyfriend, but no such luck lol - we're both still students! One day I know he'd love to treat me, though  Sounds like an awesome haul, I love and own many of those things!

  	Don't be shy, keep stopping by! (Hah, I'm a poet and I didn't know it! )


----------



## sonu (Mar 18, 2011)

JennsJewelz said:


> Welcome!  All of us have similar experiences of being the sole member of a friend group who truly enjoys makeup and other such things, so you've fallen upon an empathetic group!
> That's so sweet! I showed my boyfriend, but no such luck lol - we're both still students! One day I know he'd love to treat me, though  Sounds like an awesome haul, I love and own many of those things!
> 
> Don't be shy, keep stopping by! (Hah, I'm a poet and I didn't know it! )


	Thanks Jennesjwelz & good to know I fell into right hand...  & yes You are a poet .. well I am a student too ( sorta as I am trying to get into dental school & with zero earning) so I can def. understand that student feeling I am sure he is treatin you now too but in his own sweet ( ? we normally don't get that part) ways... But yes It feels nice to be treated.. 

  	ElvenEyes Yes red turns him on.. he is such a Bull lol..


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 18, 2011)

*Jenn*--Thanks for the name of that OPI Sephora n/p. I was trying to post last night to ask you the color and had problems getting it to post. I love that. I saw it at Sephora but they didn't have a tester. Have you tried the OPI Sephora "Already Famous" it is super pretty.  My store can't keep it in. I had to order online. The s/a told me it sells out as soon as they get it in.  Also is that Butter the "No Waity Katie"?

*MissQQ*--I'm not sure where you live but I ordered Butter London from drugstore.com. I love that site, you get $ built up from purchases and they send emails with free shipping. Also I don't pay tax and our tax is almost 10% so that's a big savings there. I love Burt's Bees Baby Powder and I can order the larger one there so it's cheaper. If you are a new customer you get $10 off your first order.

*Sonu*--
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      I am a show lover also. I heard something the other day on tv that said the average woman owns 17 pairs of shoes. I was like bullsh*t.  I have probably 4 times that, at least

  	That's great your hubby took you to MAC. If I showed that post to mine he'd tell me that I had enough makeup already.

  	Funny you call him a robot, loved that. My hubby is an engineer so I always tell him he doesn't have blood just wires. Several years ago I bought him a Tinman tie since i told him he has no heart He tells me I'm the scarecrow.

*Debi--*glad you sold more, yay more goodies.  I'm glad you like Seche Vite. I need to pick up some more as mine is running quite low.

  	There is no way in hell my hubby would go to MAC or any other makeup place to pickup something for me. If he's out and I call him to see if he'll pick me up a Rt 44 Sonic diet coke he acts like I'm asking him to drive 50 miles out of his way when he's actually going to driving right past it.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Mar 18, 2011)

sonu said:


> Thanks Jennesjwelz & good to know I fell into right hand...  & yes You are a poet .. well I am a student too ( sorta as I am trying to get into dental school & with zero earning) so I can def. understand that student feeling I am sure he is treatin you now too but in his own sweet ( ? we normally don't get that part) ways... But yes It feels nice to be treated..


  	He is super sweet and is always treating me in some way, even if it's just cooking dinner sometimes!  He is a pretty amazing chef, and so he loves to spoil me with things like breakfast in bed  We're celebrating a mini anniversary today - 1 and a half years! We will have been living together for a year come April  I may get treated to a glass of ice wine tonight - who knows!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 18, 2011)

It worked! I got hubby to bring me out before dinner and we hit several places with some luck. First to Sally's.  I have to admit, I was disappointed. They had a nice Orly selection and I bought 5 different colours, but their China Glaze looked horrible and old. You know when nail polish starts to separate? Well, almost all of theirs was like that. I picked up 2 colours to try out and nabbed another bottle of Seche Vite, some storage stuff at Walgreens and Staples (for when more decks move out and I can move makeup in!) and back home. Now I am making more of a mess than anything else by moving things around, but I did find some good storage at Staples for my always growing lipstick collection and that makes me feel a lot better. I have 2 rows to fill up with non MAC brands. Yay!  Shopping time!  (hehehe....)  And an entire extra container that will hold at least 60 more. Woot!  I need to make a master list of what I have so I don't go out and buy doubles of anything!

  	It is weird not trying to sell something right now, but until I get these out I can't.  It will get too confusing.  Yet, I can't wait!!  It is getting easier and easier to let them go. I know the ones I love, but I am so ready to part with the majority of this collection. Hurrah! 

  	The very first peepers are peeping!  My husband said after this winter they would not come out until April, but I said March 21st.  I win! I should make him buy me another Coach bag...

  	Today I did smokey eyes, Debi Style, with MAC greys, taupes, purples and copperplate, then some glittery NYX eyeliner over smudged UD eyeliner. And I still absolutely love that Clinique lower lash mascara. Someone else get it so we can chat about it!!  BTW, does anyone here use face primer?  Today I used my NARS primer for the first time and yuck!  My face feels all greasy and you can see the shine right through the powder, etc.  Good for sunscreen but I don't think I will be using it much.  It made my MU application worse, not better.


----------



## katred (Mar 18, 2011)

sonu said:


> Thanks Jennesjwelz & good to know I fell into right hand...  & yes You are a poet .. well I am a student too ( sorta as I am trying to get into dental school & with zero earning) so I can def. understand that student feeling I am sure he is treatin you now too but in his own sweet ( ? we normally don't get that part) ways... But yes It feels nice to be treated..
> ElvenEyes Yes red turns him on.. he is such a Bull lol..


	Welcome Sonu! We're all mad here... I've actually reached the point where I'm converting friends to my way of thinking. I now have a number who were previously uninterested in makeup asking me to take trips with them to the Mac store to help them pick out colours. So hang tough- people will see things your way eventually! I have the same weaknesses for clothes and shoes as well. And, once again, I've managed to convert people to my cause over time.


----------



## katred (Mar 18, 2011)

Your "Elven Eyes" are beautiful and I love those pink tones on you. Can I ask what blush you're wearing? Sorry to hear about the NARS primer. I haven't used a lot of primers, but, if you find regular ones greasy, I recommend using a mattifying fluid instead of a regular base. They work pretty well on me.



ElvenEyes said:


> It worked! I got hubby to bring me out before dinner and we hit several places with some luck. First to Sally's.  I have to admit, I was disappointed. They had a nice Orly selection and I bought 5 different colours, but their China Glaze looked horrible and old. You know when nail polish starts to separate? Well, almost all of theirs was like that. I picked up 2 colours to try out and nabbed another bottle of Seche Vite, some storage stuff at Walgreens and Staples (for when more decks move out and I can move makeup in!) and back home. Now I am making more of a mess than anything else by moving things around, but I did find some good storage at Staples for my always growing lipstick collection and that makes me feel a lot better. I have 2 rows to fill up with non MAC brands. Yay!  Shopping time!  (hehehe....)  And an entire extra container that will hold at least 60 more. Woot!  I need to make a master list of what I have so I don't go out and buy doubles of anything!
> 
> It is weird not trying to sell something right now, but until I get these out I can't.  It will get too confusing.  Yet, I can't wait!!  It is getting easier and easier to let them go. I know the ones I love, but I am so ready to part with the majority of this collection. Hurrah!
> 
> ...


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 18, 2011)

Katred~Thank you! I am definitely a pink person!  The blush is Tremble by Illamasque!  I love their blushes so much!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 19, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Katred~Thank you! I am definitely a pink person!  The blush is Tremble by Illamasque!  I love their blushes so much!


  	you look lovely with your smokey eye look Debi! and the lips are beautiful! all you need is one of the pink lady jackets from grease because you love pink so much! hee hee!

  	today i am at work. however another uk specktra member is shopping in my city today. so we shall meet up on my lunch and perhaps have a drink in a coffee shop or something. i am looking forward to that! i also had fun at my friends house last night! we had some nice girly gossip which is always fun!  i hope everybody is set to have a great weekend!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 19, 2011)

lol Lou!  That is a riot because a few people have told me I remind them of Olivia Newton John when I wear pink lipstick and have my hair in a pony tail!  I probably need to snap some bubble gum, too! 

  	I have no idea what my plans are for the day, so that is always exciting.  My husband is sleeping in, but I am hungry, so time to wake him up and get this day going!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Mar 19, 2011)

Very pretty!
  	Re: the NARS primer is it the new ProPrime? The new Pro-Prime primer is suppose to be really matifying. Actually I'm considering stocking up on the "old" primer lotion one because I prefer the moisture look and am concerned that they will discontinue it with the release of the new Pro-prime primer lotion  (some ladies version of too greasy is another's perfect glow ...)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh, one last thought, only use a pea-sized/very little amount.


ElvenEyes said:


> ...
> 
> Today I did smokey eyes, Debi Style, with MAC greys, taupes, purples and copperplate, then some glittery NYX eyeliner over smudged UD eyeliner. And I still absolutely love that Clinique lower lash mascara. Someone else get it so we can chat about it!!  BTW, does anyone here use face primer?  Today I used my NARS primer for the first time and yuck!  My face feels all greasy and you can see the shine right through the powder, etc.  Good for sunscreen but I don't think I will be using it much.  It made my MU application worse, not better.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks Lou!  We had a really good night!

  	Lol at as being mental  My friends are the same way now - they like having their makeup done (some are more adventurous than others lol) and getting recommendations, but that's about it for now! Although everyone loved my leopard print look last night 

  	Yay for meeting Specktra people! Sounds like a fun way to spend your lunch break!  And glad to hear you had fun at your friend's place!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 19, 2011)

This is just their regular primer. Basically it feels like unscented suntan lotion.  My face already glows and is dewy because I use lots of moisturizer.  Maybe I am suppose to use this instead of moisturizer?  Hmm.  If anything my face felt like a oil slick, and my hands were super greasy and had to wash them, and I only used a tiny bit.  I also have dry skin, but this was just too greasy.  I love my UD eye primer, but I think I can just go without a face primer in general, since it ruined my look rather than enhanced it in any way.  But I will look into the matte one, too. Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Mar 19, 2011)

As promised, here's the safari/leopard look! If anyone's interested, I can post the makeup I used later, I just have to run off to work on this massive project again!:





















  	And here's Jerome and I on our mini anniversary!!  Plus a crazy mask I use with kids in drama peeking out from behind. lol

  	I had to rush this look, but I was still pretty happy with how it turned out! It was definitely fun for the night out! 

  	Enjoy the sunshine if you have any today, ladies!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Mar 19, 2011)

ElvenEyes,

  	I see you in NARS Shiap nail polish   .. there's a matching lipstick too - how could any pink hearting woman resist??

  	My collection of nail polishes is most O.P.I., some Nicole, which is by O.P.I. These are both very good.  My first MAC nail polish I didn't like and is still there in my collection with liquid separation as a reminder, wet & wild is cheap wearing, my Sally Hanson I used once and is a similar bad experience, Urban Decay only used once too, Revlon the colour and product didn't quite 'cut it', Nicole nail polish pens suck, Essie is an ok polish but the colours are lacking, I've tried Butter but didn't care too much for the colours - the texture is really nice though but can go chunky (a horror manicure story here), I have 4 NARS polishes and really love the colours - they're special and I don't know how else to describe it : I'm all about Jungle Red now, and Versaille is such an understated gem of a polish colour imo - downside: NARS doesn't have many colours and the square brush handle is a bit awkward. 
  	... imo the NARS colours seem more in line with fashion and a pretty shiny polish (I use OPI base and top coat).




ElvenEyes said:


> ...
> 
> Okay...I need to know nail polish brands everyone likes the most.  Top three maybe?  I need to branch out every now and again.  So far I am mostly an OPI girl.  Sally Hanson is too thick, Essie is thin and streaky so you have to keep applying until you get it right.  I need more variety of colours.  Hmm...


----------



## sonu (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks Lou!! Yeah I am just waiting for them to crossover to colorful side of their life... Good to know you are having fun.. At my side this is exam time  ... Its so cold & raining in Bay Area ( CA ) & I have to study for an interview/bench test on 25/26th.. this weather & studies just don't go together.. Ahh
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Debi you look so pretty like a princess.. I am sure din't give you much resistance for driving you down..lol


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 19, 2011)

sonu said:


> Thanks Lou!! Yeah I am just waiting for them to crossover to colorful side of their life... Good to know you are having fun.. At my side this is exam time  ... Its so cold & raining in Bay Area ( CA ) & I have to study for an interview/bench test on 25/26th.. this weather & studies just don't go together.. Ahh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	oh i hope you manage to study ok and that your test goes well!

  	i hope everybody is having a great weekend.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 19, 2011)

Jen~I love your Safari look! It is so pretty and fun!  It must go very well with your zebra striped nails!  Next we will see you wearing J Peterman clothes and binoculars around your neck!  Your BF is adorable. I love happy couples!! 

  	WWJD~Thanks for the info on the NARS polishes!  I will have to look that one up!  I guess it will always be trial and error to find what works best for us. There are so many brands out there. 

  	Sonu~TY for the compliment!  Now I feel like a princess! 

  	Lou~Trust me. You don't want to hear me sing.  You would throw milkweed at me and boo me off stage!  Hehehe...

  	Fun day so far.  I started off with one of my buyers husbands calling me up to verify my address.  This took me totally off guard and will be reported to that forum's mods. Way too creepy.  Why not just reread the post or pm me again?  Grrr...

  	That guy who was late in sending me money ended up sending me cash, in a big bubble wrap bag.  Nuts.  So I blurted right out on the thread that you don't send cash EVER and that I would not be held responsible. He is darn lucky I am honest. Got two packages sent out.  6 to go. I will be thrilled when this selling is over.

  	I treated myself to a trim (straight across and then layered bangs, but they need to grow out more for us to layer them the way I want.)  Then they had tons of new OPI, so I bought the Katy Perry goodies and Shatter (yay, party tonight!) and several colours from the Texas line.  So I am happy so far!  Time for a super late lunch. Everything is off schedule today!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 19, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Jen~I love your Safari look! It is so pretty and fun!  It must go very well with your zebra striped nails!  Next we will see you wearing J Peterman clothes and binoculars around your neck!  Your BF is adorable. I love happy couples!!
> 
> WWJD~Thanks for the info on the NARS polishes!  I will have to look that one up!  I guess it will always be trial and error to find what works best for us. There are so many brands out there.
> 
> ...


	woah! yeah sending money in the post is never a good idea! he is lucky that it even arrived to you and that you are honest of course. very silly man indeed. although i am pleased that after all of this time he finally paid you. and yes that is very creepy about that guy actually calling you up. why was there a need to do that? and also how did he get your phone number? did you post it on the forum? make sure you are careful about who you give it out to. you don't want all the freaks and weirdos calling you up at goodness knows what time!

  	and yay for getting a trim! it always makes me feel better when my hair is freshly trimmed. no more split ends! oh and that is good that you got some more opi. i love the katy perry collection. but i bought the mini versions. i still haven't bought any of the texas collection yet! there is a nice green shade that i am after though!


----------



## kittykit (Mar 19, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> oh it sounds like you have a fun evening planned! enjoy shopping and getting your hair done! what style are you going for this time?
> :


  	We had some Thai food and had the best matcha ice-cream for dessert. I've another bob-cut this time but with shorter fringe.  I've been a short-hair girl all my life. I only kept my hair shoulder-length once but didn't like it.


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Mar 19, 2011)

Speaking of trial and error I'm intrigued by the Inglot breathable nail polishes ... any experience?



ElvenEyes said:


> WWJD~Thanks for the info on the NARS polishes!  I will have to look that one up!  I guess it will always be trial and error to find what works best for us. There are so many brands out there.


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 19, 2011)

Quote:
  	 		Originally Posted by *WhatWouldJoanDo* 


		 			Speaking of trial and error I'm intrigued by the Inglot breathable nail polishes ... any experience?





	Oh I haven't heard of those. I would be interested also. I swatched NARS Versaille s n/p and it seemed to streak on my nail. Maybe I need to try it again. It could have been that bottle perhaps.

*Debi*--I went to Sally's today also. I picked up a bottle of Seche Vite and they had a coupon there if you bought that you got a free bottle of Seche Clear base coat. I've never tried it before but the price was right The Sally's I go to keep a fresh stock of n/p although I'm sure not all the colors each line offers. I bought  China Glaze "Digital Dawn" It's kind of a metallic dark peachy color but not too dark. I suck at trying to describe a color. Also picked up some nail files and cuticle creme. I make a mess with cuticle oils.

  	A lot of people love Smashbox Photo primer. They also have a light version. I'm just so oily it doesn"t work for me. I use their anti-shine on my t-zone and it works better than anything I've tried for that. If anyone wants to try it make sure you only use a tiny bit. If you get too much you'll get the little roly balls of it. I used my sample from Sephora for over 2 months.

  	I can't believe someone was dumb enough to send cash, what an idiot. He's lucky it even made it to you and like you said you were honest about it some people wouldn't have been.

*Jenn*--Love the leopard eyes, very fun. Jerome is such a cutie. Ya'll make a cute couple. I really like that mask in the background.

  	Sephora's OPI Already Famous is different from Butter's AHTQ. It's darker and more gold but not super glitter like, more shimmer. Again I suck at describing colors. Anyway it's very pretty and I find it very different from the other.  I find Under My Trench Coat to be more similar to AHTQ.  Oh geez I just looked at the Sephora site and they have a new OPI Ballerina collection. The Shiny Dancer looks really pretty if it's not too dark. I really hate that the store doesn't carry all the colors so you can't swatch them in person.

*Sonu*--Engineers are a whole different breed. My sister married one also. My husband's family is all engineers and accountants and mine are all teachers and creative types. I don't know how the hell we got together. Oh wait now I do we were both drunk. Not really however my cousin and I went to a college hang out bar and she knew my husband and his room-mate and introduced us but we were drinking. We are so oppisites. I guess it works in June we'll be married 24 years.

*Lou*--how cool to meet a fellow specktra lovely.


  	Not much going on here except that it is getting hot. The last couple days we've been near 80 degrees. Last week it got down in the 30's some nights and then warm again. I guess that's why we are at the top of the list for the worst state to live in for allergies. But I've been told our humidity is better for the skin than super dry areas. Perhaps that's just something they tell those of us in the south to give us hope on those hot summer days.

  	On another note the dr told my daughter-in-law any day now. She is 38 weeks so the baby is fully baked. Her mother said she had a feeling she'd go into labor today with the full moon. I remember my mom saying years ago that when she and my dad first got married she worked on the maternity ward at a hospital and every full moon that all the beds were filled. They always had more staff when it was going to be a full moon. I always thought that was funny, but who knows. My DIL is quite ready. The baby is laying low so putting a lot of pressure on the pelvic area. I told my son he better be waiting on her hand and foot and pampering her to no end. I told him "She's got a little you pouncing on her pelvis like a trampoline"

  	Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 19, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Oh I haven't heard of those. I would be interested also. I swatched NARS Versaille s n/p and it seemed to streak on my nail. Maybe I need to try it again. It could have been that bottle perhaps.
> *Debi*--I went to Sally's today also. I picked up a bottle of Seche Vite and they had a coupon there if you bought that you got a free bottle of Seche Clear base coat. I've never tried it before but the price was right The Sally's I go to keep a fresh stock of n/p although I'm sure not all the colors each line offers. I bought  China Glaze "Digital Dawn" It's kind of a metallic dark peachy color but not too dark. I suck at trying to describe a color. Also picked up some nail files and cuticle creme. I make a mess with cuticle oils.
> 
> A lot of people love Smashbox Photo primer. They also have a light version. I'm just so oily it doesn"t work for me. I use their anti-shine on my t-zone and it works better than anything I've tried for that. If anyone wants to try it make sure you only use a tiny bit. If you get too much you'll get the little roly balls of it. I used my sample from Sephora for over 2 months.
> ...


  	please send some of your hot weather to the uk! although it has been sunny and warm the past couple of days it hasn't been hot at all! although i guess you must feel a little uncomfortable with it being so hot in the night. and humidity is better for the skin but worse for the hair!! mine frizzes like crazy in Florida when it is humid there! not fun at all!

  	and that is so strange that so many babies are born on the full moon! i hope that your DIL has an easy birth and that it happens very soon. i know i wouldn't want anybody jumping on my pelvis! lol!

  	so the plans for today are house cleaning. then perhaps going into the city for a spot of shopping. although nick says he is very tired after working for so long yesterday so we shall see. if not perhaps we shall have lunch in a pub that is in our village and quite nice.


----------



## rockin (Mar 20, 2011)

We had a great view of the moon last night, right from our living room.  There were trees in the way, but luckily no leaves this time of year so we could still see it clearly.  Usually when anything like this happens we get total cloud cover and don't see anything!

  	My ex and his mother came yesterday to see the kids, as it's my daughter's 13th birthday today.  I couldn't believe it when he gave me a hug!  He looks a complete mess now - not only is he very overweight, but he only has about half the teeth he should have, and is covered in psoriasis *shudder*.  They took the kids for a meal, and around the charity shops (his favourite haunts) while I went to the supermarket.  I lead such an exciting life

  	Everything's ready for tonight's birthday tea now, apart from icing one batch of cakes which are currently cooling on the rack.  I'm really looking forward to the butterfly cakes 

  	Hope everyone has a great day xxx


----------



## User38 (Mar 20, 2011)

that moon comes once every 18 years.. wonder where I'll be then.. prob underground.. lol

  	sounds lovely rockin.. enjoy your daughter they are mu addicts in the making..


----------



## rockin (Mar 20, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> that moon comes once every 18 years.. wonder where I'll be then.. prob underground.. lol
> 
> sounds lovely rockin.. enjoy your daughter they are mu addicts in the making..



 	My daughter got loads of makeup for Christmas lol.  She also likes it when I buy her stuff from the 'reduced' shelf at Boots.  Today she got some 'Love Hearts' perfume and a set of 'Lipsmackers' lipglosses in fizzy drink flavours in a coke can shaped tin, and she's really chuffed with them


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 20, 2011)

rockin said:


> My daughter got loads of makeup for Christmas lol.  She also likes it when I buy her stuff from the 'reduced' shelf at Boots.  Today she got some 'Love Hearts' perfume and a set of 'Lipsmackers' lipglosses in fizzy drink flavours in a coke can shaped tin, and she's really chuffed with them


  	oh even i love lipsmackers!!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi shadowaddict,

  	Yes, Versaille I would describe as a gentle colour, requiring a relaxed touch to put on well (I think the NARS polish brushes are a tad stiff  .. great for control and shaping the edges of the polish but by pushing as hard as usual, ie. OPI brush, then you can mechanically create streaks especially with 1st coat). Two coats, a light hand, and the result imo is subtly gorgeous and stylish.  The colours are worth adjusting your technique for imo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Congrats on your soon to be grandchild!!

  	I got a nephew on St. Patty's day - pretty awesome!

  	Quote: 	 		 			Originally Posted by *shadowaddict* 



 		 			Oh I haven't heard of those. I would be interested also. I swatched NARS Versaille s n/p and it seemed to streak on my nail. Maybe I need to try it again. It could have been that bottle perhaps.

 		 			...

 		 			On another note the dr told my daughter-in-law any day now. She is 38 weeks so the baby is fully baked. Her mother said she had a feeling she'd go into labor today with the full moon. I remember my mom saying years ago that when she and my dad first got married she worked on the maternity ward at a hospital and every full moon that all the beds were filled. They always had more staff when it was going to be a full moon. I always thought that was funny, but who knows. My DIL is quite ready. The baby is laying low so putting a lot of pressure on the pelvic area. I told my son he better be waiting on her hand and foot and pampering her to no end. I told him "She's got a little you pouncing on her pelvis like a trampoline"

 		 			Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 20, 2011)

I saw the gorgeous full moon, right over the mall!  We zipped in quickly for a visit to MAC (nothing), Sephora (some goodies) and Coach (no, not another bag, but a cosmetic bag and a few little keychains and charms I had my eye on).  I did get Flowerbomb perfume, which I adore, and those Lorac 3D/4D lip glosses, better known as Jen's Disco Lips! 

  	I am trying to organize some of the decks to see what will be going up for sale next I easily have another 1000.00 to sell off before starting to get a bit picky over what stays and what goes, but I keep wanting to sell more and more!  I guess I am through with a lot more decks than I thought.  I doing it carefully so as not to be sorry, but so many just sit there useless. Might as well make money off them and clean up some space. 

  	So here is the new haircut until it grows out more. Nice blunt ends, which you can't even see. Just straight and even.  Bangs to be layered longer on the sides to frame my face (will try and find a picture of what I want) and the rest just above my eyebrows.  Nothing fancy, but very me.  As it grows out a bit we will work more on the sides. Sorry for the sleepy thrown together look. It was around midnight and I forgot concealer yesterday!  I was in a mad rush so plopped on the MU and ran out the door, literally!! 

  	We are going to have snow tomorrow and more on Thursday. I can't believe it.  Why do we always have to be the last to get spring?  Grrr....


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 20, 2011)

Debi your hair looks lovely and straight! and although i can't see the ends i am sure they look neat and tidy  far from what my hair looks like right now! i have just blow dried it so it is looking like a bush! i shall straighten it after dinner. 

  	turns out by the time i wanted to go shopping today the shops would be closing within in an hour so there was no point in going. we have had fun chatting at home together and watching more lion man episodes. we also had a chance to mow the grass and chop some bushes back in the garden because it was sunny. still a bit cold but at least the sun was out! 

  	i have to go to a different city tomorrow for a sony training session on all the new products which should be nice. plus i am going with my best work friend so we should have a laugh. i have even made us a mix cd for the car journey! lol!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 20, 2011)

Lou~Thanks! My hair comes out straight when I blow dry it, so I should get some Tresseme Heat Protection and use the hair dryer more, but it waves naturally and when it is super long (I had it down to my knees when I was about 10) it ripples in the back like a waterfall!  I really prefer it super straight but I don't want to use an iron, so must search out a good styling brush.  My hair also flips under or over at its own will!  lol  Have fun with work tomorrow!  This day is passing by so fast!!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 20, 2011)

oh you are so lucky that by blow drying you can get your hair that straight. mine is naturally thick, wavy and frizzy so it's a nightmare to style generally. although i have been using the 3 day straight spray and that makes it very straight and seems to stop it frizzing which is a bonus! it goes as straight as when my hair dresser does it for me!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Mar 20, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Lou~Thanks! My hair comes out straight when I blow dry it, so I should get some Tresseme Heat Protection and use the hair dryer more, but it waves naturally and when it is super long (I had it down to my knees when I was about 10) it ripples in the back like a waterfall!  I really prefer it super straight but I don't want to use an iron, so must search out a good styling brush.  My hair also flips under or over at its own will!  lol  Have fun with work tomorrow!  This day is passing by so fast!!


	^^ Mine pretty much does the same thing - not QUITE that straight, though. Which is good - I have really fine hair, so I can use the bit of volume a touch of wave gives my hair! My hair also flips whichever way it likes. lol


  	Sorry for the long post, wanted to catch up after getting some work done today!!


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey everyone no baby yet. I asked my daughter-in-law if she was downing some castor oil cocktails. She said not yet but she's about to  My son's b-day is Wednesday so that would be cool if the baby came then. They would then have the same name and b-day

*WWJD*--That's pretty neat that your nephew was born on St Patty's Day. He can at least remember to wear green each b-day.

*Debi*--your hair looks good. I can not wear bangs. My hair is pretty think and super straight. It's hard to get it to do much in the way of styling without a good bit of hairspray and I don't want it to look all stiff so I get lots and lots of layers. Back in the 80's-early 90's when big mall hair was the style to have and perms the stylist usually had to re-do the perm as it just wouldn't take in my hair. I always had to go back about 2 weeks later and get it re-done, glad those perm and big hair days are gone.  

  	Geez more snow? Ya'll have been blasted this year or is it always like that? That would be hard for me to get used to. I like it cooler but no so much snow.

*Jenn*--You make those masks? how cool.  Is there anything you _can't_ do?   You will never have to worry about not being able to get a job with all your talents.

  	You do need to check out "Already Famous" it's very pretty. Have you used "No Waity Katie" yet?  I really want to hear your review and see your pics. I'm really liking the shimmery kind of metallic n/p lately. At my age I don't wear the blues, greens, dark purples and stuff like that on my nails. I do have OPI "Do You Lilac It" and it's a nice soft purple. 

  	The China Glaze I got yesterday looks pretty on. It's more of a rose-copperish shimmery. I hope it wears well. I haven't used CG in a while. Oh and I have misplaced my Butter AHTQ and it's driving me crazy. I love that. I sometimes will do my nails here at the computer desk and then read specktra or whatever while they dry and it's not here. My hubby has no idea what I'm talking about when I asked him but he has a habit of picking things up and putting them somewhere and you never know where until you just happen upon them.  ARG!  men.

*Rockin*--I hope your daughter had a great birthday. There's a little pleasure in seeing your ex not holding up so well or perhaps I'm just a bitch that way. I'm happy with that bit of bitch in me My sister got me a book a few years ago titled "You Say Bitch Like It's A Bad Thing"  I love it ,super cute. My family knows how I feel about that word. It's just all in the way you use it.

  	My daughter will be back home tomorrow evening. She was beyond excited last night when she called after going to the Jane Goodall thing. They had a guy set up at the book signing part that was taking pics. They then gave you a card and said they will put them up on a site and you can order them if you want.  I hope it turned out good. If I had to guess my daughter did nothing to look good for the occasion, like no makeup. She probably just brushed her teeth and hair, her usual. When my daughter was little she used to say that she wanted to be a jungle girl and actually live in the jungle when she grew up. So if she'd called and told me she was volunteering and heading off it would not have suprised me in the least. She still at 22 would much rather be with animals than people. She did say that JG had fallen a week or so ago and broke her wrist so she couldn't actually sign (which sucked) so instead she was putting her fingerprints on the inside of the books or whatever you wanted, kind of odd but I guess that's cool.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Mar 21, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Hey everyone no baby yet. I asked my daughter-in-law if she was downing some castor oil cocktails. She said not yet but she's about to  My son's b-day is Wednesday so that would be cool if the baby came then. They would then have the same name and b-day
> 
> *Jenn*--You make those masks? how cool.  Is there anything you _can't_ do?   You will never have to worry about not being able to get a job with all your talents.
> 
> ...


  	Let us know as soon as you have baby news! That would be adorable if he had the same birthday as his daddy! I'm the day after my mom 

  	LOL, things I can't do? I can't do hair, and I can't snow board.  Anything artsy, though, I can give a decent crack at!  My problem is I have so many interests, I never get to really focus on one thing! Jack of all trades and master of none, as they say! 

  	Haven't tried my NMWK yet - I'm planning on doing the mani tonight or tomorrow morning, so you'll have a review and pics by tomorrow for sure!!  I'm liking my CGs right now - what's the new colour you tried? I think I'll have to pick up Already Famous on my next Sephora trip  No more for me until April, though!

  	I'm so glad your daughter enjoyed the Jane Goodall lecture! That would have been amazing  I do love animals, but I need my creature comforts - I will take my makeup over the wilderness in most cases. ! 

  	Off to class now - it's been a long day already, and when I get back from class and tutoring I have a tonne of homework to do! After today though, only 6 more classes to attend for my Master's! I'm counting down the days  It's so close it hurts!!!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 21, 2011)

well after a very long day i am home! sadly the only freebie i got this time was a 4gb usb stick. usually they give us blu ray movies and stuff. plus i wasn't that impressed with the training session. i feel like it was meant for people that work in general electric stores rather than the sony store itself. all the ideas and tips they were giving were very basic things that i get my guys to do already. the guys doing the session were very good and it was lots of fun. it's just a shame that me and ben didn't get much out of it. i have two other staff members going on the same course in the morning. to be honest i would rather they come to work as normal rather than mess about at that. 

  	Dylan was also stressing me out this morning. for some reason he was vomiting a huge amount and i have no idea why. he has been fine all day though so he has obviously kept things down. but i am still worried that when he eats some dinner tonight the same thing might happen  luckily annie is absolutely fine though so it is only who that is sick this time!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 21, 2011)

Jen~I used the pink Disco Ball colour over MAC's Snob and it looked really good!  Not as Disco-ish as I expected though, so much more wearable than you think!  I wore it out shopping....no weird looks! 

  	ShadowAddict~Yes, we are getting smacked with snow this year, record breaking amounts.  It is the winter that would not end.  It is pretty...looks like winter saying goodbye, I had fun with you all this year. lol  But I am ready for spring. I will want it again November 1st!  If only we could plan the weather.  Ha!

  	Lou~I am sorry you had a bad day or rather a wasted sort of day.  Hopefully something good will come out of it all.  Poor kitties. They seem to vomit a lot.  And you give them medicine for hairballs?  That almost completely prevented my cats from vomiting once and for all.  Amazing stuff.  It was an oil ointment, smelt like fish, but they loved the taste of it and would come running when they heard me taking the tube out of the box.  Seriously crazy cats!  They would lick it off my finger and cry for more, but nope...that would not be good!  lol Maybe you need to get some or try another product? 

  	Today has been interesting.  3 boxes should be delivered today.  MO's for 5 more came and are now all packed up and ready to go to the PO tomorrow morning.  That leaves 1 sitting here waiting for the MO.  Then as they reach their destinations I can go back and start selling a bunch more.  Yay!  And a Sephora order arrived so I need to check inside. I know my other Clinique Chubby Sticks are in it! 

  	Question....what is tinted moisturizer for and do you all use it, how, when and what brands?  Pain in the neck, aren't I?


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 21, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Jen~I used the pink Disco Ball colour over MAC's Snob and it looked really good!  Not as Disco-ish as I expected though, so much more wearable than you think!  I wore it out shopping....no weird looks!
> 
> ShadowAddict~Yes, we are getting smacked with snow this year, record breaking amounts.  It is the winter that would not end.  It is pretty...looks like winter saying goodbye, I had fun with you all this year. lol  But I am ready for spring. I will want it again November 1st!  If only we could plan the weather.  Ha!
> 
> ...


  	yes i think a wasted day is a good way to describe it! oh and yes i haven't had much luck with my furbabies recently. annie is currently having ear drops put in twice a day because she has a bad ear at the moment. luckily Dylan has been fine this evening. i gave him a smaller portion of food and he has kept it down and is messing around playing with me. oh and yes they get hair ball meds. i have them in the form of a cat treat so they think they are treats for when they are good but really it;s for the hairballs!

  	and i don't wear a tinted moisturiser however i know lots of people seem to like the laura mercier one.


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 21, 2011)

Jenn--the CG I got is called "Digital Dawn" it's very pretty and differnt from my others.

  	Yeh if my daughter actually went to the jungle she would _have_ to have a sketch pad and probably her paints and brushes and books


  	Debi--yay for boxes of goodies. We love to share in your hauls. 

  	What is the name of the med you give your kitties for vomitting and is it over the counter or prescription only?



  	Lou--sorry you had a sucky day and really hope your furbabies are feeling better. I'm sure you just being there with them is comforting to them.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 21, 2011)

shadowaddict~It was called Laxatone. It looked like petroleum jelly out of a toothpaste tube, with a fishy smell, which drove the cats insanely in love with it!  lol  And it worked amazingly. I am not sure if it is still around, but it was great stuff!   We gave them an inch every 2-3 days.


----------



## User38 (Mar 21, 2011)

oh my = how gruesome.. lol

  	kitty meds.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I know I am a dog lover -- my dogs don't get hairballs and such... they have other gunk, just like humans.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 21, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> oh my = how gruesome.. lol
> 
> kitty meds..
> 
> ...


	You crack me up!   What....were you actually expecting us to have an indepth discussion on makeup or something?  lol


----------



## JennsJewelz (Mar 21, 2011)

Quote:


HerGreyness said:


> oh my = how gruesome.. lol
> 
> kitty meds..
> 
> ...


  	^^lol  Nothing is off limits on Specktra, is it?!?!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Mar 21, 2011)

Jerome's at work tonight, so I don't have any DJing music on... I'm now rocking out on my lonesome to Boston and CCR. lmao - I was born in the wrong decade! Great music to get some work done to - I needed some energy! If anyone could see me right now, they'd be laughing their butts off


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 22, 2011)

JennsJewelz said:


> Jerome's at work tonight, so I don't have any DJing music on... I'm now rocking out on my lonesome to Boston and CCR. lmao - I was born in the wrong decade! Great music to get some work done to - I needed some energy! If anyone could see me right now, they'd be laughing their butts off


	lol! have fun listening to your music and doing your work!

  	luckily Dylan has been fine since yesterday morning. so this makes me feel so much better about things  maybe he ate his breakfast too fast yesterday? i'm at work today while my other guys go on the training session. but tomorrow i will be off and hopefully it will be sunny so that i can do some stuff in the garden.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 22, 2011)

LOL  Vomit Chat.  Eeewwww... I just had my breakfast!  But I do not expect any hairballs. Not today, at least!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I'm so tired.  I had to get up early for some Motrin (darn pesty cramps) and then I could not get back to sleep. I have no idea why!  So now I have had breakfast and as soon as that digests I am going back to bed.  I have only 1 box left to send out...waiting on the MO.  The rest are sent or already received.  Now I can start plotting up another batch or two...maybe ones for bigger bucks. I am pathetic. I see another bag at Coach that I want.  Someone slap me!  Maybe when I wake up the snow will be gone.  Please be true!!  I'll go look at hauls or someones collection video. I always find that soothing...  Eventually I will get my pics up, when I can actually open my eyes all the way!  Snore.....


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 22, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> LOL  Vomit Chat.  Eeewwww... I just had my breakfast!  But I do not expect any hairballs. Not today, at least!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	lol! not another coach bag?! hee hee! they are very addictive and look lovely. i hope you have a fun day anyways! i hope that you get some more buyers very quickly if you list the new stuff!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 22, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> lol! not another coach bag?! hee hee! they are very addictive and look lovely. i hope you have a fun day anyways! i hope that you get some more buyers very quickly if you list the new stuff!


  	lol Yes! But I have to sell some decks and no one is buying!  I have some good stuff up, too. Hmm...  Everyone wants a bargain, but I will only go so far. I have no plans to give these away!  As for the bags, I still feel justified in getting them and I know why.  What bags I have, except for one, are very small...like wristlet size, or clutch bags. You can't even fit a MU bag inside them or a bottle of water.  My wallet takes up all the space.  In the winter I have one older bag and my new one.  But in spring/summer and early fall, bags become less of a carryall and more of a functional accessory. In other words, I want my bags to match my outfits, especially when I am out and about all day long.  And Coach just keeps putting out my colour schemes!!  So pray real hard that I sell some decks, which would pay for most of it!! 


  	eta~I received a nice long note from our local Coach store, handwritten by one of the sales ladies thanking me for shopping there and hoping that I love my new pink purse.  How cool is that?  And I thought it would be a coupon for 25% off.  Hehehehe...


----------



## kikidkilla (Mar 22, 2011)

i love glitter so im probably a super bimbo


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 22, 2011)

kikidkilla said:


> i love glitter so im probably a super bimbo








 to the bimbo thread! get your glitter and lipgloss at the ready! hee hee! 

  	I have had a very nice day at work today. spoke to some nice people!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 22, 2011)

LOL Lou!  Pink Rules!  But occasionally I sneak in other colours, besides other shades of pink!  I also love lavender and sage green and soft grey. Of course pink goes with all of these!!!!





  	Sold 80.00 of decks. Not enough. Must sell more. Must sell. Must get rid of.  I have the selling bug. And last night I watched Coach bag collections and laughed myself silly.  Some people have about 50 bags and here I am thinking I am tremendously luxurious with my lovely selection.  Well, I love them, but I won't be needing 50, nor 20, nor 15...8 bags tops sounds reasonable, right?  Spring/summer bags and fall/winter bags?  

  	Must sell more decks....


----------



## JennsJewelz (Mar 22, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> LOL Lou!  Pink Rules!  But occasionally I sneak in other colours, besides other shades of pink!  I also love lavender and sage green and soft grey. Of course pink goes with all of these!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Debi, I love all those colours too  Although sky/crayon blue is my favourite colour of all, and I pretty much avoid it at all costs in my makeup collection. lol!
  	Woooo, go selling decks!!  You'll have to tell us which bags you have your eye on so we can ogle at them together!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Mar 22, 2011)

Shaddowaddict, this post is for you! Here's the pic of me with my NMWK:





  	That's pretty close to the actual colour in natural lighting - maybe a touch more blue and dusty 

  	I have mixed feelings about this one. The formula is quite thick in order to suspend the glitter - yes, this one is glittery and even a touch gritty, not shimmery. The purple base is quite sheer - it's almost a jelly colour. It took me three coats to get it to the bottle colour, and it was a bit tricky to apply. I wasn't convinced it would look good until I put on the third coat, and all was well. I still have little pieces of glitter on me, and I found it difficult to get a really smooth coat on. With my Seche Vite on to finish it off, it becomes much smoother. But, the end colour is very pretty - a dusty, blue-based purple with lavender glitter. I think I would like it better on my nails if they were a touch longer, and I think this will make an amazing summer pedi colour  For now, it's almost a moody, spring crocus purple, great for grey skies and rainy days.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 23, 2011)

JennsJewelz said:


> Shaddowaddict, this post is for you! Here's the pic of me with my NMWK:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	oh wow! it is such a pretty colour! but yes it sounds like a typical glitter polish. to get rid of the gritty feeling you could put seche vite as a top coat on. that is so thick that it covers and gritty feeling


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 23, 2011)

Hello, ladies! I have been spending some time away from the computer so I haven't catch up with the boards. Hope everyone is doing fine!

  	I saw the new Kristen collection from Coach in person and I'm in love! They are beautiful and functional. They come in several colours and there is a blush colour which feels so springy!

  	I also saw the new collection of silver jewellery from Thomas sabo and I love what they have this spring/summer. I love the Rebel at Heart range as well as the Seasonal range. But I didn't buy anything yet because I'm not sure if they are something I will wear again and again, like Tiffany's for example, whose designs are timeless. Do you ladies wear a piece of jewellery for a few months and then more or less leave it on the shelf after that? Is that worth buying?

  	Here is the website if you are interested. 
  	http://shop.thomassabo.com/EN-en/sterling-silver

  	jenn - the butter london n/p is gorgeous. I love such colours and it's even better when glittery. Too bad about it being gritty. 

  	Off to catch up with the boards.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 23, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Hello, ladies! I have been spending some time away from the computer so I haven't catch up with the boards. Hope everyone is doing fine!
> 
> I saw the new Kristen collection from Coach in person and I'm in love! They are beautiful and functional. They come in several colours and there is a blush colour which feels so springy!
> 
> ...


	http://shop.thomassabo.com/EN-en/sterling-silver/rebel-at-heart/pendant/pid/T0112-051-11 this necklace is awesome!! i need it in my life! i have never heard of this brand before but i really like the style of this whole collection. very rock and roll! oh and i am terrible with jewellery really. i have lots of earrings and necklaces and such however i always wear the same pieces! so i feel bad for my neglected stuff! even when i get given a new item i usually wear it once and then go back to my old faithful ones! lol!  i still need to get a bracelet! i'm so bad at deciding what to buy.


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 23, 2011)

^^ Take your time to decide and buy something you love. Then you will treasure it endlessly.  I have looked at Thomas Sabo a few times. It used to be very popular here until Pandora invaded us and became very popular since last year. Yeah the designs are very rock-n-roll, and I like some of the hippie style as well. I like the pendant you linked above too. The catalogue I picked up today showed the same pendant with pink stones, giving a rock princess feeling. I'm the same, I always go back to the same faithful ones. I do that not only with jewellery but with clothes too, and those I always wear are usually the comfy ones. 

  	I like this wing earring.
  	http://shop.thomassabo.com/EN-en/sterling-silver/classic/ear-stud/pid/H1723-051-14

  	And this pendant, which looks like something out of the vampire dramas, though I'm not a fan of vampire shows.
  	http://shop.thomassabo.com/EN-en/sterling-silver/rebel-at-heart/pendant/pid/T0224-012-10


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 23, 2011)

those wing earrings caught my eye the first time i looked at the site! and that pendant is pretty too


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 23, 2011)

This has been a bummer of a day!  No one is buying decks.  I haven't sold anything in like 24 hours even though there are three boxes up for sale at excellent prices and all OOP decks.  People are looking for insane deals that just are not going to happen, so until I get more sold, the Coach bags are on hold.  I'm still expecting 250.00 in MO's to get out two more packages.  5 should reach their destinations tomorrow.  In the meantime I feel like a black cloud is hanging over my selling spurts and I am getting mad!  I want this done with and over.  These people on that forum whine all year long about not having these decks and when you offer it to them at a steal they still don't get it. Then they get mad when I take them off the market because they kept hoping I would go down in price.  Maybe I should be doing ebay.  Then I can watch them go up in price instead.  Grrrrr......


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 23, 2011)

So, I was bored and decided before I went to bed to do some Elizabeth Taylor eyes....  I really have to get bolder one of these days!


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 23, 2011)

*Debi*--love the way you did your liner.  Hopefully people will start buying again and not expect you to practically give them away.

  	Thanks for the name of that medicine. I'll have to see if I can find it. And yeh we do have interesting topics here from cosmetics to vomit and back without blinking our lovely made-up eyes.

*Jenn*--thanks for the pics. That's really pretty but not sure if I want to work with it so much with it being gritty. I still cannot find my AHTQ and if I don't find it soon I will have to buy another bottle. I love that if I need to have a more neutral color it works well but yet I can still have the pretty shimmer. I get lots of compliments when I wear it.

*Lou*--when I clicked on that link that is the necklace that first caught my eye. I love the heart and wings. Glad your kitties are feeling better.

*MissQQ*--I love most the stuff on that site. I'm probably too old for it but I still like it.  I still wear my Betsey Johnson stuff. I love a lot of her wacky items. I go in spells with all my stuff.  I'll wear my Tiffany charms for a bit and then move on to something else. It really depends on what mood I'm in and that's why my items vary so much in style from classic to funky. But I have quite a bit that just hangs or sits in my jewelry chest.


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 23, 2011)

And now for my rant of the day. I am just absolutely livid that ABC for one is not pressing charges against Chris Brown after his tantrum on Good Morning America and two that they are still going to have him perform on DWTS next week.  He stomped off set and down a hall then threw a cooler and busted out a window and then not long after was all smiles and acting like nothing happened.  HELLO???  ABC this is typical abuser behavior.

  	I know that I am super sensitive to this type of thing because of being abused myself but seriously?  What kind of message does this send to kids---that it's ok for guys to act like this and there be no consequences and girls there's no need to get the authorities involved it's just boys being boys.  Oh and lets reward him and go ahead and have him perform on one of our top shows.  






    He really set me off when he said (referring to beating up Rihanna) that he was over that and it was in the past, he just wanted to focus on his album now.  What the f*ck does he have to get over?  How about all that she has had to deal with? She was beat up by someone she trusted and loved. She was humiliated and embarrassed in public with her face bruised and swollen on tv. magazines, and newspaprers everywhere. She also had to try to heal emotionally and physically while the whole world was watching.  Really ABC wtf????


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 24, 2011)

Debi i love your Liz Taylor look! you have done her proud! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And i don't knwo much about this Chris Brown guy other than he hurt Rihanna 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sounds like a massive douche bag to me! Luckily i don't think he is that popular in the uk so we don't hear much about him!

  	You know we should all start branching out here!  We have an entire chatter section to chat in but we all come here just to talk! Maybe if we chat in other threads in the chatter section even more people will join in our conversations! I'll make some threads where we can chat about our day and stuff for us!  It will give us more variety! I love the bimbo thread but maybe i am all bimbo'd out?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol!!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Mar 24, 2011)

This is one of my fav jewellery designers ... they have international online orders too ... great for every day and to me the sort of special that I really love pieces:
www.hilarydruxman.com/shoponline.asp


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 24, 2011)

oh i like all the little pearl earrings that they sell! very cute!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Mar 24, 2011)

they have some drop leaves earrings that i think you may like too. 


LMD84 said:


> oh i like all the little pearl earrings that they sell! very cute!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 24, 2011)

i shall have a look at the site when i get home from work! not that i should be spending anymore money this month! i have been terrible!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 24, 2011)

Ooh, I will look for the other thread, but hopefully this will not be the breaking of the Bimbos! That would be like the Beatles or the Bangles breaking up. Maybe this should be about all things shiny and glittery?  Which is basically everything in my life!  lol  Okay.......I am not THAT bad!

  	I did have fun with my Elizabeth Taylor look.I have found if I am not too tired that playing with wild makeup looks is a great thing to do before you take your MU off for the day!  I am actually thinking of starting up a blog, once I find the perfect title for it, on MU.  I have a few ideas that I think might add to the Beauty community, especially for women in MU ruts, or older, etc. like I was. 

  	One person finally bought a box last night and right now someone is looking at another. I have about 300.00 coming in right now so that makes me feel better. I will try to put more up today and keep the wheels turning.  I also need to do my nails and try to find time to stuff some haul pics up.  Busy, busy me!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 24, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Ooh, I will look for the other thread, but hopefully this will not be the breaking of the Bimbos! That would be like the Beatles or the Bangles breaking up. Maybe this should be about all things shiny and glittery?  Which is basically everything in my life!  lol  Okay.......I am not THAT bad!
> 
> I did have fun with my Elizabeth Taylor look.I have found if I am not too tired that playing with wild makeup looks is a great thing to do before you take your MU off for the day!  I am actually thinking of starting up a blog, once I find the perfect title for it, on MU.  I have a few ideas that I think might add to the Beauty community, especially for women in MU ruts, or older, etc. like I was.
> 
> One person finally bought a box last night and right now someone is looking at another. I have about 300.00 coming in right now so that makes me feel better. I will try to put more up today and keep the wheels turning.  I also need to do my nails and try to find time to stuff some haul pics up.  Busy, busy me!


  	yay!! i am happy that you have quite a bit coming in and that somebody bought a box! oh and i ned to do my nails when i get home. currently they are naked! but i think i shall wear china glaze orange marmalade - a stunning orange jelly with gold shimmers. perfect for the sunny weather we have been having!

  	oh and the bimbos won't break up! i just want others to join in chats. maybe some people feel like they can't join in here because they aren't part of the 'club'. which of course is not the case!


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 24, 2011)

Debi - love your liz taylor look too. Have fun exploring! I experiment different ways to draw my eyeliner but I have inner double eyelids and heavy lids so I find it hard to make my eyeliner show up unless I draw a thick line. But this can look too much sometimes.

  	shadow - I don't know much about Chris Brown too other than what he did to Rihanna. It's bad that they are still letting him perform. Yeah we are never too old for a bit of funky and wacky wardrobe choices! I like the style of Betsey Johnson too. I try not to buy jewellery that I'll only wear a while because then I don't know what to do with them. Your Tiffany charms must be very cute, and they are intricate and timeless.

  	lou - congrats on being a veteran mod! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Hope everyone is well and finally it is almost Friday so weekend will be here soon.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 24, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Debi - love your liz taylor look too. Have fun exploring! I experiment different ways to draw my eyeliner but I have inner double eyelids and heavy lids so I find it hard to make my eyeliner show up unless I draw a thick line. But this can look too much sometimes.
> 
> shadow - I don't know much about Chris Brown too other than what he did to Rihanna. It's bad that they are still letting him perform. Yeah we are never too old for a bit of funky and wacky wardrobe choices! I like the style of Betsey Johnson too. I try not to buy jewellery that I'll only wear a while because then I don't know what to do with them. Your Tiffany charms must be very cute, and they are intricate and timeless.
> 
> ...


  	thanks sweetie!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 24, 2011)

MIss QQ~Believe me, this is not a look I would be wearing in public, unless I was belly dancing or going to a Halloween party as Cleopatra!  I am bad at black eyeliner, but after watching so many tutorials, I got the idea to use that black shadow in the Naked Palette instead and a thin liner brush, which went on so easily for me!  It is just fun to play around sometimes and it seemed the perfect day for it, with her passing and all. 

  	Lou~And now they have stopped buying again.  lol I swear I can't figure this group out. You put up the collector's classy items and no one bites.  You put up junk decks and everyone scurries for them.  Duh!  Where are all the collectors?  A thing of the past, I think now.  I know a lot sold off their collections to pay bills when their husbands lost their jobs a few years back and that seems to be the case again.  Selling off collections (some selling them all) to pay bills. I just want money to buy MU and a Coach bag or two...or three...or...


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 24, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> MIss QQ~Believe me, this is not a look I would be wearing in public, unless I was belly dancing or going to a Halloween party as Cleopatra!  I am bad at black eyeliner, but after watching so many tutorials, I got the idea to use that black shadow in the Naked Palette instead and a thin liner brush, which went on so easily for me!  It is just fun to play around sometimes and it seemed the perfect day for it, with her passing and all.
> 
> Lou~And now they have stopped buying again.  lol I swear I can't figure this group out. You put up the collector's classy items and no one bites.  You put up junk decks and everyone scurries for them.  Duh!  Where are all the collectors?  A thing of the past, I think now.  I know a lot sold off their collections to pay bills when their husbands lost their jobs a few years back and that seems to be the case again.  Selling off collections (some selling them all) to pay bills. I just want money to buy MU and a Coach bag or two...or three...or...


	yeah that is super frustrating for you!! and yes i can imagine that collectors sold lots of their stash when money was tight. i sold quite a few things back when my commission was down - like it will be this month!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 24, 2011)

Well, the good thing is that stuff is moving.  An MO for 150.00 arrived today, so that is about to go to the post office.  4 people have received their boxes today and waiting on 1 more.  When they post saying all is great, they received it, packed nicely, etc., I get a better reputation as a seller.  I just put one deck up for 150.00..a real collector's deck.  If it doesn't sell, I will hold on to it and put it up another time.  As the months and years go on, this deck will be worth more and more and it is never going to be reprinted.  Not a bad investment.

  	Of course, I want to go play at Coach and Sephora.  Hehehe.  And my nails are nude, too.  Been to busy to decide what to do!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 24, 2011)

my nails are no longer nude! they are now a very pretty orange!  woo hoo! i am going to start getting ready for bed now. i am so tired that my eyes actually hurt! not cool! on the plus side i was chatting to some other neighbours today who are thinking of breeding their very beautiful looking kitty. i said that i would love one of the kittens if this happens! plus nick couldn't say no when he could see the kitten next door right?! their kitty is a lovely bluey grey and white mix which a super cute round face!


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 24, 2011)

Debi--yay for selling more.


  	Lou--when you do the other chat threads lead us to them. And yes Chris Brown is a major 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	WWJD-- I love the jewelry on that site. Here's a line that I really like. I have this necklace in coco and the matching earrings and some of the candy glass stuff. I like that on the left you can click on the catagory like Renaissance, Victorian& Edwardian, Neoclassics, Candy Glass and such.


http://www.sweetromanceonline.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=SR_N501P


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 24, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> my nails are no longer nude! they are now a very pretty orange!  woo hoo! i am going to start getting ready for bed now. i am so tired that my eyes actually hurt! not cool! on the plus side i was chatting to some other neighbours today who are thinking of breeding their very beautiful looking kitty. i said that i would love one of the kittens if this happens! plus nick couldn't say no when he could see the kitten next door right?! their kitty is a lovely bluey grey and white mix which a super cute round face!



 	Oh goody! Not only does it sound like beautiful kittens in the future, but we can now call you the Cat Lady!  You know, one of those crazy chicks who hangs out painting her nails and has 9 cats and gets all eccentric in her later years.  Hehehe....probably growing milkweed in her backyard for the kitties to play with, too...


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 24, 2011)

Lou--Aw that kitty sounds so cute. I love the little round faces. They always look like kittens even when they are older. Rascal has a cute round face and has that kittenish look still at 16.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 25, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Lou--Aw that kitty sounds so cute. I love the little round faces. They always look like kittens even when they are older. Rascal has a cute round face and has that kittenish look still at 16.


  	yeah she is super cute.  Annie has a round face too and she is so sweet looking. sometimes we call her tennis ball head because it's round like that! i bet Rascal is a cutie too!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi everyone,

  	Sorry it's been a while - I've had a couple of big presentations over the past couple of days, and I'm still recovering! I'm getting my hair cut today though, so that's exciting!  Then more homework for me.  Just wanted to pop by and say hi to you ladies! TGIF!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 25, 2011)

JennsJewelz said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Sorry it's been a while - I've had a couple of big presentations over the past couple of days, and I'm still recovering! I'm getting my hair cut today though, so that's exciting!  Then more homework for me.  Just wanted to pop by and say hi to you ladies! TGIF!


  	i hope your presentations went well for you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and how are you getting your hair done?


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi Jenn! Have a good rest!



shadowaddict said:


> Debi--yay for selling more.
> 
> 
> Lou--when you do the other chat threads lead us to them. And yes Chris Brown is a major
> ...


	The jewellery is beautiful! I love this sort of design, especially flower enamel jewellery. I love designs with flower shapes or stones arranged in flower patterns. There is a special online site for UK so Lou can shop all you want! Lol.

  	I find cats with round faces very beautiful and cute and now I know why, because they look like kitties! Like the Cheshire in Alice in Wonderland!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 25, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> The jewellery is beautiful! I love this sort of design, especially flower enamel jewellery. I love designs with flower shapes or stones arranged in flower patterns. There is a special online site for UK so Lou can shop all you want! Lol.
> I find cats with round faces very beautiful and cute and now I know why, because they look like kitties! Like the Cheshire in Alice in Wonderland!


  	lol! stop encouraging me! i'm so bad that i have just managed to buy a chubby stick (watermelon) and a ud shadow stick (clash) i was luckyb to get the chubby because they're not actually on sale yet!  week for the cherry one!


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 25, 2011)

Enjoy your new goodies! Lucky that you can buy them first! Watermelon chubby stick is a very light pink right? I think it will be colourless on me and I'm thinking of using it as a night time lip balm but I haven't bought it yet. Too bad my counters aren't getting the cherry shade. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The 4 shades we have are still out of stocks except for watermelon.  I played with the UD shadow sticks but haven't bought them too. Not too sure about them so I'll wait and see.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 25, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Enjoy your new goodies! Lucky that you can buy them first! Watermelon chubby stick is a very light pink right? I think it will be colourless on me and I'm thinking of using it as a night time lip balm but I haven't bought it yet. Too bad my counters aren't getting the cherry shade.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	yeah it is quite a light pink. quite pretty and it shows up a little on my lips. i wanted it more for a balm to keep in my bag  great for using throughout the day. and that sucks you guys aren't getting the cherry. i am not sure if we will or not.


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi shadowaddict,

  	Beautiful pieces on that site you sent.  Is it real or faux vintage?



shadowaddict said:


> Debi--yay for selling more.
> 
> 
> Lou--when you do the other chat threads lead us to them. And yes Chris Brown is a major
> ...


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 25, 2011)

it says that it is vintage inspired


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 25, 2011)

Those are gorgeous pieces of jewelry!  Drool!  I love that style.  Maybe someday I can indulge, though my hubby gave me a pretty Vintage piece of tourmaline 2 Christmas's ago!  (see photo below)

  	I've spent a very busy day rearranging tarot, tossing out stuff that won't sell, or at least starting to, putting up another box but no one is buying and I am getting frustrated. I seriously don't get it when they won't buy elegant, collector's decks that you can either stare at or use, but instead buy the junkier ones.  I feel for people who have bought decks as an investment. I am just not sure what the market is like now and you never can really rely on it.

  	Last night we hit the mall and I bought a spring coat plus a bunch of stuff at Sephora.  I need to stop!!  I've enough to last me a lifetime now. But it is always interesting when you go to a store wanting to look at something and what you thought would thrill you disappoints and what you thought would not work is amazing!  I am now officially a fan of tinted moisturizer!  I got matched for Nude by Laura Mercier, as the porcelain one is way too white.  I also picked up the lightest colour in Clinique after swatching it and really love it!  I also claimed another tarot drawer, which I really needed for decks, but put them in a box instead to get a better idea as to where the selling/keeping line is going.  I need the decks I have up to MOVE!  So, I am now working on my face drawer.  All my blushes, foundations, concealers, powders, etc. that are not on the spinner go in the drawer. 

  	I am trying to do too many things at once!!! Aaaaahhhh....


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 25, 2011)

^^ I haven't try any tinted moisturizer before. Heard that Laura Mercier is good but it is expensive here. Enjoy your new goodies!

  	I received the latest catalogue from Coach and I'm in love with the Kristens again. I can only dream about owning one because I'm not ready to spend money on a bag at the moment. Lou, the book says the the first store in UK will be opening this year. Is it already opened? If it is opening soon you can go see them in person!


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 25, 2011)

*MissQQ*--I love pretty much all that kind of jewelry on that site. One of the stores here (Parisian) use to sell it nut they switched over to a Belks and now they don't carry it. That's when I searched it out online. That pearl necklace and earrings is so pretty. I bought it and then told my hubby this is what you bought for me. ususally get better gifts that way

*WWJD*--Lou beat me to it on the vintage thing.

*Jenn- *You wear me out girl. You are always doing like a gazillion things. You make me feel like a lazy slob

  	YAY! i found my Butter AHTQ


*Debi*--Sephora is like going to the playground. I love looking at all the goodies in each brand. I shop online a bunch also because they have so much more than they have in the stores. Our store only carries a portion of the colors of the OPI for Sephora n/p.


  	We had dinner with my son & daughter-in-law and her parents tonight. They went to the dr today and they did another ultrasound. They brought the pics and you can see his little hand and a foot and chubby cheeks. The doc said he's about 7 lbs now. They are a bit concerned because she is having a lot of swelling particularly in her hands so they are doing some bloodwork. She also has to do this home urine thing. My son was like not just a cup like a whole quart. He was so animated saying this. It was very funny.  She has to do this over the next 24 hrs. So I guess all in one container. She said her urine there showed some protein in it so they want to check it further. I had never heard of the at home thing. This is to be just to make sure things are ok and to hopefully rule out toxemia. One sign of toxemia is high blood pressure and her's is good so that's great sign that things are not serious.

  	I  hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 26, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> *MissQQ*--I love pretty much all that kind of jewelry on that site. One of the stores here (Parisian) use to sell it nut they switched over to a Belks and now they don't carry it. That's when I searched it out online. That pearl necklace and earrings is so pretty. I bought it and then told my hubby this is what you bought for me. ususally get better gifts that way
> 
> *WWJD*--Lou beat me to it on the vintage thing.
> 
> ...


	i hope your daughter in law gives birth soon! if the little baby is already 7lbs it must be very heavy and uncomfortable for her now. and it's a shame she is having swelling issues too


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 26, 2011)

Yes it's at London. I gave the book another flip and saw the list of all the cities with Coach stores, and found London! How far is it from your place to London?


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 26, 2011)

So far I have only used the Clinique tinted moisturizer and love it.  If Laura Mercier isn't great I won't bother with it again and just stick with Clinique.  I like the way it gently warms your face up (almost like a gentle all over bronzer) and makes it glow with health.  It kind of turns me from a NW15 to a NC15 without looking fake or made up or anything. Swatch some on your hand the next time you get a chance. Pretty amazing stuff.  I topped it off with Pink Swoon which can usually look too bright on me, but looked really pretty with this.  A little rosy lipstick and loved it!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Mar 26, 2011)

Hey ladies! Sorry I don't have time for replies to everyone - off to do more work on my project, but I wanted to show you my new haircut!! 





  	Hope you all have amazing days and are enjoying the weekend!!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 26, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> So far I have only used the Clinique tinted moisturizer and love it.  If Laura Mercier isn't great I won't bother with it again and just stick with Clinique.  I like the way it gently warms your face up (almost like a gentle all over bronzer) and makes it glow with health.  It kind of turns me from a NW15 to a NC15 without looking fake or made up or anything. Swatch some on your hand the next time you get a chance. Pretty amazing stuff.  I topped it off with Pink Swoon which can usually look too bright on me, but looked really pretty with this.  A little rosy lipstick and loved it!


  	pink swoon is a great blush! really pretty! oh and i am loving my chubby stick! i keep applying it throughout the day to keep my lips all smooth and soft.  cherry red is next on my list!

  	Jen your hair looks lovely!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 26, 2011)

I love your new hairstyle, Jen!  Very flattering on you! 

  	Lou~Aren't they great?  It is on me now. It reminds me of the petals of a wild red rose!

  	Hey, my Zoya order finally came!  Woot!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 26, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> I love your new hairstyle, Jen!  Very flattering on you!
> 
> Lou~Aren't they great?  It is on me now. It reminds me of the petals of a wild red rose!
> 
> Hey, my Zoya order finally came!  Woot!


  	yay for getting your zoya order. i need to find out when the summer collection is released because i pretty much want all of the polishes! oops!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Mar 26, 2011)

nice haircut! I like the makeup too - very easy-going spring!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 26, 2011)

Lou!  I hope Zoya goes on as well as it looks! These are the prettiest colours I have ever laid my eyes on!  I want every single one of their polishes. Oh please don't streak or chip!  You are all so pretty I want to just stare at you all night long and smile!


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 26, 2011)

Lou--yes my daughter-in-law is beyond ready, hopefully very soon.  My son was 8 lb 7 oz..  My daughter-in-law's brother and his wife just had a baby a month ago and he was over 9 lbs. so he may be a  good size .

  	Jenn--Love the new style. It suits you very well. What lippie are you wearing in the pic?

  	Debi--You need to show us your new n/p and tell us what you think of them. I've never tried Zoya. I jumped over on their site and oh what pretty colors and so many. I wish I could see them in person. I put my zip code in and nothing came up so I guess it is not sold around here. I'd have to order it.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 27, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Lou--yes my daughter-in-law is beyond ready, hopefully very soon.  My son was 8 lb 7 oz..  My daughter-in-law's brother and his wife just had a baby a month ago and he was over 9 lbs. so he may be a  good size .
> 
> Jenn--Love the new style. It suits you very well. What lippie are you wearing in the pic?
> 
> Debi--You need to show us your new n/p and tell us what you think of them. I've never tried Zoya. I jumped over on their site and oh what pretty colors and so many. I wish I could see them in person. I put my zip code in and nothing came up so I guess it is not sold around here. I'd have to order it.


	yeah nobody sells zoya in the uk either. at least nowhere i have ever seen. i usually order from ebay


----------



## rockin (Mar 27, 2011)

I love the new hair, Jenn 


  	I went out to a bellydance show last night (first night out in well over a year), and thoroughly enjoyed it.  I wore purple, and did my eyes with the range of purple shades of Mega Metal eyeshadows, over UDPP. By the end of the evening, somehow the Noir Plum had faded somewhat, but the rest was just as I'd put it on.  My Clinique High Impact Curling Mascara surprisingly stayed in place, despite the fact that I was crying with laughter at times (the dancer is also a comedienne).  In fact, when I went to remove the mascara at about 1am, I had the devil's own job getting it off.  Any recommendations for a good, reasonably priced, eye makeup remover? 

  	Best of all was the way my lipstick stayed on.  I put Style Curve on at about 7pm, over Too Faced Lip Insurance, and at 1am my lips were still bright pink, although minus any shine.  I think I'll be using TFLI more often!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 27, 2011)

rockin said:


> I love the new hair, Jenn
> 
> 
> I went out to a bellydance show last night (first night out in well over a year), and thoroughly enjoyed it.  I wore purple, and did my eyes with the range of purple shades of Mega Metal eyeshadows, over UDPP. By the end of the evening, somehow the Noir Plum had faded somewhat, but the rest was just as I'd put it on.  My Clinique High Impact Curling Mascara surprisingly stayed in place, despite the fact that I was crying with laughter at times (the dancer is also a comedienne).  In fact, when I went to remove the mascara at about 1am, I had the devil's own job getting it off.  Any recommendations for a good, reasonably priced, eye makeup remover?
> ...


  	ok i think you have just sold me on the lip insurance! wow! that is very awesome! and i don't really use eye make up remover. i have the number 7 wipes that i whipe my face with before washing my face with the purity cleanser. that literally gets every scrap of make up off!


----------



## rockin (Mar 27, 2011)

I am currently using No7 eye makeup remover, which gets all the eyeshadow off, and usually has no problem with mascara either, but this Clinique mascara is proving a challenge for it lol.

  	Yes, I must admit I was very pleasantly surprised by the Lip Insurance stuff.  My lippy survived a pint of cola, and a mug of coffee and was still bright and even.  I've had the TFLI for ages, but this is the first time I've actually used it.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 27, 2011)

rockin said:


> I am currently using No7 eye makeup remover, which gets all the eyeshadow off, and usually has no problem with mascara either, but this Clinique mascara is proving a challenge for it lol.
> 
> Yes, I must admit I was very pleasantly surprised by the Lip Insurance stuff.  My lippy survived a pint of cola, and a mug of coffee and was still bright and even.  I've had the TFLI for ages, but this is the first time I've actually used it.


	maybe you could try the lancombe remover? i know it's pricey but it always gets amazing reviews. it is an oil based one too. and i'm so pleased that you had fun on your evening out! it must have been a nice change for you!


----------



## rockin (Mar 27, 2011)

Definitely did make a nice change    The supermarket beckons now - not quite so exciting lol

  	I'll take a look at the Lancome one, thanks for the recommendation


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 27, 2011)

rockin said:


> Definitely did make a nice change    The supermarket beckons now - not quite so exciting lol
> 
> I'll take a look at the Lancome one, thanks for the recommendation


  	oh you are brave doing your food shopping on a sunday! i go to morrisons after work on a monday because it's always quiet! and i hate it when supermarkets are crowded like that!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 27, 2011)

Hnm.....that lip insurance sounds good!  I should look into it!  I woke to no comments, yet, from my sister, so hopefully she is done!  But we decided not to answer the phone just in case she decides to play the victim or drama queen.  No thank you! 

  	My left upper eyelid is swollen again, but there is a single spot that hurts.  Called the doctor to be sure it was not conjunctivitis but they don't believe so since my eye is not read or crusty. eeew. lol  We think I have a little stye or pimple, so using warm compresses throughout the day, which feels really good!  It is all puffy in the morning, but goes down most of the day and looks normal.  Really weird. No eye makeup for a while. Bummer! 

  	Time to go through more decks and decide who goes next.  It is also trash day tomorrow and that means a good time to toss the unwanted decks that are not worth mailing out.  It is nice and sunny here, but very cold!  It is depressing that we still haven't much of a spring yet.  I need a few warm days to clean up my garden. 

  	My favourite eye makeup remover is Clinique Take the Day Off. It is gentle but works very well.  MAC wipes are amazing too, though I rarely use them around my eye area.  They take everything off in one swipe!


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 27, 2011)

^^ Hope your eyelid won't swell again! Yeah, better not put any eye makeup for the time being. 

  	Jenn - love your new hair!

 	Hope you have it planned the way you want it! Whatever you do, you'll enjoy it because you are spending it with your loved one! 

  	I'm using the Chanel biphase eye makeup remover, which is great like Lancome's. I've used Lancome's and find it just as good, only slightly oilier than Chanel. Their prices are about the same per ml too, Lancome's is in a bigger bottle while Chanel is in a smaller one.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 27, 2011)

My eyelid is sore, but it is almost time for more warm compresses.  I am sure it will swell up again, but I can go to the doctor this week and have them look at it. Doesn't it always figure that these odd things happen on weekends?? 

  	I just sold another 100.00 of decks.  My prices are back up and people are buying again, so I feel good about this!  The more the merrier, right? 

  	So....how many blushes does a girl need, because I constantly have my eye on a new one.  And thought on Tarte.  Meh.  Not so great a blush as I had hoped.  Very dry and powder, not silky like some long lasting blushes, seems to disappear from my face fast.  So many last much, much longer....


----------



## rockin (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you for the remover recommendations 

  	I hope your eyelid is better soon, Debi.  You're definitely best not using any eye makeup until it's sorted.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 27, 2011)

rockin said:


> Thank you for the remover recommendations
> 
> I hope your eyelid is better soon, Debi.  You're definitely best not using any eye makeup until it's sorted.


  	so how was the big food shop? manic?!

  	Today i have had a lovely day. got loads done in the garden! while the bloke was trimming the bushes we decided to weed and trim some little plants. so now the garden looks great! the next thing on our list is to have some wall insulation injected in. that way the house will stay warmer during the cold and save us money on the heating bills. we thought the house would actually have had that done already because it is quite a new house (1998) but apparently not! boo! i am also hating on our kitchen right now. it's all white and i prefer darker colours... perhaps that is something to think about in the future.


----------



## rockin (Mar 27, 2011)

The food shopping wasn't too bad.  Unfortunately I took so long trying to persuade my son to get out of bed and come with us that we were a little short of time and had to rush round.  He didn't come in the end, I had to leave him at home.  I hate it when I'm doing the shopping and the announcements come over the speaker that "this store will be closing in 20 minutes/15 minutes/10 minutes/5 minutes" as I'd rather be able to take my time and have a good look at what's on offer.  I don't like to feel rushed.  We did get some nice cheap reduced price cakes, though   I'm never going to lose any more weight at this rate, am I? lol


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 27, 2011)

rockin said:


> The food shopping wasn't too bad.  Unfortunately I took so long trying to persuade my son to get out of bed and come with us that we were a little short of time and had to rush round.  He didn't come in the end, I had to leave him at home.  I hate it when I'm doing the shopping and the announcements come over the speaker that "this store will be closing in 20 minutes/15 minutes/10 minutes/5 minutes" as I'd rather be able to take my time and have a good look at what's on offer.  I don't like to feel rushed.  We did get some nice cheap reduced price cakes, though   I'm never going to lose any more weight at this rate, am I? lol


	oh that is a shame that he didnt want to come out with you. and yes i would hate to feel the pressure of the time ticking away like that. and you know the staff are going to be getting pissed too because they want to go home on time! but yay for cheapie cakes!! and i haven't lost weight in the past few weeks. i haven't been eating badly, just not eating little enough to loose more. i need to get back on that!!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Mar 27, 2011)

I absolutely love my NARS eye makeup remover. It gets of everything effortlessly and wipes of the a soothing non-oily but not 'dry and stripped' clean. It has two layers that you have to shake up before using.


rockin said:


> I am currently using No7 eye makeup remover, which gets all the eyeshadow off, and usually has no problem with mascara either, but this Clinique mascara is proving a challenge for it lol.
> 
> Yes, I must admit I was very pleasantly surprised by the Lip Insurance stuff.  My lippy survived a pint of cola, and a mug of coffee and was still bright and even.  I've had the TFLI for ages, but this is the first time I've actually used it.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 27, 2011)

that sounds good too! and i am guessing an oil based one seeing as it has to be shaken before use


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Mar 27, 2011)

At least you can rule out your makeup as being the culprit since all your stuff is sooooo new  !!
  	Polysporin makes an eye gel that you can use to help it along. It will also kill any nearby bacteria which will be helpful so it doesn't easily reoccur.

  	As for blushes, I think you should just dive into NARS ;-)  and don't look back . My rec: the Tainted Love set. (It's sooo pink.) Then use the limited edition Angelika multiple as a blush and layer powder blush over -it'll last



ElvenEyes said:


> My eyelid is sore, but it is almost time for more warm compresses.  I am sure it will swell up again, but I can go to the doctor this week and have them look at it. Doesn't it always figure that these odd things happen on weekends??
> 
> So....how many blushes does a girl need, because I constantly have my eye on a new one.  And thought on Tarte.  Meh.  Not so great a blush as I had hoped.  Very dry and powder, not silky like some long lasting blushes, seems to disappear from my face fast.  So many last much, much longer....


----------



## JennsJewelz (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi everyone! Glad to hear everyone's doing well 

  	I hope your eye gets better soon Debi, and hopefully there's no more drama from your sister!

  	Shaddowaddict, I think I'm wearing Clinique Buttershine lipstick in Pink-a-Boo topped with MAC l/g in Fab Fun. I really love the buttershine formula - gives a touch of natural colour, literally goes on like butter, it's moisturizing, and although it need to be reapplied every once in a while, it fades evenly and feels awesome going on! Hope the grandson comes soon!!  And yay for finding your AHTQ!!  I hate not being able to find a specific piece of makeup or nail polish - one of my biggest pet peeves! 

  	Rockin, that makeup sounds amazing! I'm going to have to check out TFLI now... glad you had a fun time!  I second the Lancome Bi-Facil remover. I've always gotten small samples of it for free when I spend a certain amount of money, or in little kits at Shoppers Drug Mart when I pick up my Definicils mascara. Keep your eye out for the mini-bottles! 

  	Lou, I wish I could garden right now! Too bad I'm in an apartment  I agree on the dark kitchen - I have white everywhere right now and it gets so dirty so easily! I love the dark hardwood counter and granite countertops  One day in our dreams, maybe! 

  	Thanks to everyone for the hair comments!  I'm really loving the shape - what's driving me up the wall right now is my bangs falling out when I tie my hair back! Grrr... I'm going to have to use bobby pins for the next few weeks until they grow out, I think!

  	P.S. Everyone, come check out the New Shop Your Stash Thread - we're going through our makeup stashes and using new items every day until we've used everything! I don't have a huge stash, but I'm still really enjoying searching my collection for something new and different every day!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Mar 27, 2011)

^^ Oh yeah - Shadowaddict, the NMWK was a massive pain in my behind to remove! I had to soak my nails in acetone - I swear it took me an hour to get rid of it! I keep forgetting why I hate glitter polishes, because they're so pretty on, but then I try and take them off!! #$^@$%&!!!!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Mar 27, 2011)

Sounds like an opportunity for pretty barrettes and pins !


JennsJewelz said:


> ...
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the hair comments!  I'm really loving the shape - what's driving me up the wall right now is my bangs falling out when I tie my hair back! Grrr... I'm going to have to use bobby pins for the next few weeks until they grow out, I think!
> 
> P.S. Everyone, come check out the New Shop Your Stash Thread - we're going through our makeup stashes and using new items every day until we've used everything! I don't have a huge stash, but I'm still really enjoying searching my collection for something new and different every day!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Mar 27, 2011)

^^ lol, that's a good way to look at it! Too bad I don't own too many of those... I may have to invest!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 28, 2011)

JennsJewelz said:


> ^^ lol, that's a good way to look at it! Too bad I don't own too many of those... I may have to invest!


  	oh yeah bobby pins are your friend when your fringe is messing about~! i always pin back my sweeping fringe for work. pisses me off otherwise!


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 28, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> My eyelid is sore, but it is almost time for more warm compresses.  I am sure it will swell up again, but I can go to the doctor this week and have them look at it. Doesn't it always figure that these odd things happen on weekends??
> 
> I just sold another 100.00 of decks.  My prices are back up and people are buying again, so I feel good about this!  The more the merrier, right?
> 
> So....how many blushes does a girl need, because I constantly have my eye on a new one.  And thought on Tarte.  Meh.  Not so great a blush as I had hoped.  Very dry and powder, not silky like some long lasting blushes, seems to disappear from my face fast.  So many last much, much longer....



 	Thanks on the heads up on tarte, I won't try their blushes. Yeah, maybe that is why clinics are always packed on Mondays. Have you seen the doctor? Hope all is well.


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 29, 2011)

*Rockin*--I will definitely have to try the TFLI as I love TFSI. I don't know how I've missed this.

  	I have had great luck with Sephora's FACE waterproof eye makeup remover.  It works very well and it is pretty cheap.


*Jenn*-- Thanks for the review. I will not be buying NMWK. I don't have the time or patience for that.


*Debi*--I hope your eye is feeling better.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 30, 2011)

i wish we had sephora in the uk! it sucks that they shut them down a few years ago.


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello, ladies! How is everyone? Hope all of you are well!

  	Has anyone watched the movie, Morning glory? I'm interested, it looks quite nice and I  may watch it tomorrow.


----------



## rockin (Mar 30, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> i wish we had sephora in the uk! it sucks that they shut them down a few years ago.



 	I was unaware that we'd ever had a Sephora here.  Certainly I've never seen one


----------



## kittykit (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi ladies!! I've been MIA - work. work. work. work! I can't wait till the weekend is here. 

  	Have I mentioned I've 5 weddings to attend this spring/summer? I need something new to wear to the weddings *lol* I've plenty of shoes which I've never worn before so am not really worried about that. I've been checking Asos out and I really like the midi dresses  but they seem to be pretty long considering the model are 175-180cm tall (I'm 170cm). Besides I don't think I'll shop at Mango, Zara or even H&M here for a dress because the choices are... MEH! The possibility of bumping into a dress twin is high, I think! (there aren't many brands available here). 

  	I went a little crazy with nail polishes lately, well cheap ones like Essence. I spent 20EUR bringing home 10 new colours yesterday. I can't let M see that... I think he'll faint *lol* But he told me he likes the colour I've now - it's dark champagne... He said, 'Finally something *normal*!'


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 30, 2011)

kittykit said:


> Hi ladies!! I've been MIA - work. work. work. work! I can't wait till the weekend is here.
> 
> Have I mentioned I've 5 weddings to attend this spring/summer? I need something new to wear to the weddings *lol* I've plenty of shoes which I've never worn before so am not really worried about that. I've been checking Asos out and I really like the midi dresses  but they seem to be pretty long considering the model are 175-180cm tall (I'm 170cm). Besides I don't think I'll shop at Mango, Zara or even H&M here for a dress because the choices are... MEH! The possibility of bumping into a dress twin is high, I think! (there aren't many brands available here).
> 
> I went a little crazy with nail polishes lately, well cheap ones like Essence. I spent 20EUR bringing home 10 new colours yesterday. I can't let M see that... I think he'll faint *lol* But he told me he likes the colour I've now - it's dark champagne... He said, 'Finally something *normal*!'


	wow! 5 weddings is crazy! but at least you have the shoes sorted!


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 30, 2011)

Lou, Morning Glory is by the same director as The Devil Wears prada and Nottinghill, which are movies I like so I think I will like MG too. 


kittykit said:


> Hi ladies!! I've been MIA - work. work. work. work! I can't wait till the weekend is here.
> 
> Have I mentioned I've 5 weddings to attend this spring/summer? I need something new to wear to the weddings *lol* I've plenty of shoes which I've never worn before so am not really worried about that. I've been checking Asos out and I really like the midi dresses  but they seem to be pretty long considering the model are 175-180cm tall (I'm 170cm). Besides I don't think I'll shop at Mango, Zara or even H&M here for a dress because the choices are... MEH! The possibility of bumping into a dress twin is high, I think! (there aren't many brands available here).
> 
> I went a little crazy with nail polishes lately, well cheap ones like Essence. I spent 20EUR bringing home 10 new colours yesterday. I can't let M see that... I think he'll faint *lol* But he told me he likes the colour I've now - it's dark champagne... He said, 'Finally something *normal*!'


	Hello! You are quite tall!  Do you like your height? Yeah bumping into a dress twin at a wedding is frightful.  Hope you manage to find dresses you like.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 30, 2011)

Good morning!  My eye seems to be a little better, so just playing it by ear and seeing if it will clear up on its own.  It is definitely not as puffy as it was, but maybe just a little acted up. I am not going on the antibiotics unless it comes back or gets worse.  I have a feeling I either got a little bite or maybe a clogged pore from makeup or cleanser, so waiting it out.  I'm a little crampy to day to I plan to be super lazy, read, watch moves, pick at some housework and overall mellow out.  I was so exhausted last night.  If I get enthusiastic I will do my face up, but no eye makeup yet!  Not until it is settled for a while.  Drats!  Good thing lippies and blush are my favourites!  Hope everyone has an excellent day.

  	Out of curiosity, is anyone famliar with the following blushes by MAC and if they would look good on a NW !5?

  	Fleur Power, Buff, Melba.

  	Thanks!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 30, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Good morning!  My eye seems to be a little better, so just playing it by ear and seeing if it will clear up on its own.  It is definitely not as puffy as it was, but maybe just a little acted up. I am not going on the antibiotics unless it comes back or gets worse.  I have a feeling I either got a little bite or maybe a clogged pore from makeup or cleanser, so waiting it out.  I'm a little crampy to day to I plan to be super lazy, read, watch moves, pick at some housework and overall mellow out.  I was so exhausted last night.  If I get enthusiastic I will do my face up, but no eye makeup yet!  Not until it is settled for a while.  Drats!  Good thing lippies and blush are my favourites!  Hope everyone has an excellent day.
> 
> Out of curiosity, is anyone famliar with the following blushes by MAC and if they would look good on a NW !5?
> 
> ...


  	i don't have any of those blushes but melba i have seen and i think it looks lovely!


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 30, 2011)

Debi, great that your eyes are better. I don't have the mac blushes too so I can't help.

  	I've decided most likely I'll watch the movie next week and not tomorrow as I want to bring my macbk down for a check. The battery seems to be faulty. I haven't buy any makeup for about 6 weeks already and that's good!  I want to save for summer collections!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 30, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Debi, great that your eyes are better. I don't have the mac blushes too so I can't help.
> 
> I've decided most likely I'll watch the movie next week and not tomorrow as I want to bring my macbk down for a check. The battery seems to be faulty. I haven't buy any makeup for about 6 weeks already and that's good!  I want to save for summer collections!


  	oh no! poor macbook! what is wrong with the battery? is it not lasting well? mine still gives about 5.5 hours when fully charged with normal wireless internet use and watching video which is good. when i first got it, it said it was about 6 but obviously that was when it was brand new.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 30, 2011)

Okay. Right now I am feeling pretty good about myself!  I just received in the mail the book "Makeup for Ageless Beauty", which is about 40 different looks for women 40 and over, and even the ones younger than me look a lot older!  I don't think I am ready for this book yet, despite my age.  They all have crinkly eyes and lips and puffy faces and age spots.  Gosh, all those years I went pale while everyone else sunned themselves, smoke and drank are really paying off.  Time for another glass of milk!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 30, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Okay. Right now I am feeling pretty good about myself!  I just received in the mail the book "Makeup for Ageless Beauty", which is about 40 different looks for women 40 and over, and even the ones younger than me look a lot older!  I don't think I am ready for this book yet, despite my age.  They all have crinkly eyes and lips and puffy faces and age spots.  Gosh, all those years I went pale while everyone else sunned themselves, smoke and drank are really paying off.  Time for another glass of milk!


  	lol! i was about to say that we all need to start drinking milk like you do! hee hee! i want to look young too!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and that is wonderful that your eye is healing up now and also that you have discovered how good you look compared to the other ladies in the book!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 30, 2011)

I think a big thing is that these women sunned themselves.  Actresses, models, etc., like Brooke Shields, who really aged their skin by tanning like crazy back in the 70's and 80's, take trips to tropical islands and don't use enough sunscreen. Their necks and chests are spotted and wrinkly, their faces look old.  There was a woman who lived in our neighbourhood who was an avid tanner, and 15 years younger than me, but her skin was like leather and she looked so much older.  The sad thing is that she was teaching her 3 young daughters the same bad habits and they would be lying for hours on towels in the driveway tanning away.  Skin cancer is a killer.  Sun ages and dehydrates skin terribly.  It may look good now, but down the road you always pay for what you have done in the past.


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 30, 2011)

MissQQ--when you watch that movie you will have to let us know what you think. I love those other two also.

  	Lou--that's a shame about Sephora. I hated when we didn't have one here in TN. I shopped online and was thrilled to always hit the store when I went to Vegas.

  	Debi--I'm glad your eye is getting better even if it is bit by bit.

  	Rockin--5 weddings? Oh my goodness that would wear me out. I'm not too much into weddings like a lot of women. I love seeing the pretty dresses but the whole event just isn't my thing.  I don't like bridal or baby showers either. I guess I'm just not the typical woman. I find them boring. Of course I went to the baby shower for my DIL, but wouldn't have if I wasn't one of the grandmothers. I like the newer types people have where the mom and dad to be both come. I mean it is for _their _child not just the mom. I like that it gets the dad involved right away.

  	Good luck on finding resses. Will the same people be at the same ones so you will have to go with different dresses? At least you have the shoes which sometimes go unappeciated in the whole outfit

  	Speaking of which still no baby. Her official due date is a week from yesterday. I thought I had the name picked out I wanted him to call me but not sure now. I was thinking Nona because that is what everyone in my family called me for years and some aunts still do. My name is Saundra and my brother that is almost two years older than me couldn't say it correctly and it came out Nona and that stuck. But that is Italian for grandmother and we are not so that seems a bit weird and I really didn't like at all being called that growing up. Also if he calls me nonny I think that's too close to mommy. My sister thinks its perfect but I'm not so much into it now.

  	I don't want to go the whole grandma or nana route and certainly not like so many here in the south me-maw and omg not grannie, talk about feeling old. I don't want to feel old. I want to be a fun grandmother. My DIL mother's name is Joan and she wants to be called Jo-Jo which I think is cute. I've been looking online at grandmother nicnkames. One I thought was cute was Lollie and the granfather either Poppy or Popples (probably can't go with Pop because her dad wants to be called Pap) My DIL and I both thought of pap-smear  So we can't be Lollie and Pop but close.  I like Gi-Gi but probably too close to her mom Jo-Jo. Any thoughts on cute nicknames?


----------



## JennsJewelz (Mar 30, 2011)

Hiya ladies! I feel like I haven't spoken with you in ages, even though it was just the other day! 



shadowaddict said:


> Speaking of which still no baby. Her official due date is a week from yesterday. I thought I had the name picked out I wanted him to call me but not sure now. I was thinking Nona because that is what everyone in my family called me for years and some aunts still do. My name is Saundra and my brother that is almost two years older than me couldn't say it correctly and it came out Nona and that stuck. But that is Italian for grandmother and we are not so that seems a bit weird and I really didn't like at all being called that growing up. Also if he calls me nonny I think that's too close to mommy. My sister thinks its perfect but I'm not so much into it now.
> 
> I don't want to go the whole grandma or nana route and certainly not like so many here in the south me-maw and omg not grannie, talk about feeling old. I don't want to feel old. I want to be a fun grandmother. My DIL mother's name is Joan and she wants to be called Jo-Jo which I think is cute. I've been looking online at grandmother nicnkames. One I thought was cute was Lollie and the granfather either Poppy or Popples (probably can't go with Pop because her dad wants to be called Pap) My DIL and I both thought of pap-smear  So we can't be Lollie and Pop but close.  I like Gi-Gi but probably too close to her mom Jo-Jo. Any thoughts on cute nicknames?


  	Aww, I really like Nona! Who cares where it's from. lol The only thing I can think of right now is Sassy, which might not be what you're looking for! lol What's your middle name? Maybe we can get some inspiration from there... and LMAO at pap-smear! That's going to stick with me forever now!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Mar 30, 2011)

Thought I'd post my updates here and my look from today! 

  	Well, I've been a little slower walking around the past couple days because I have tendinitis in my knee, and so I've been leaving the house earlier to get everywhere on time! I did a pretty look today, but didn't manage to get pics because by the time I was home it was dark 

  	EYES: Stila's Violetta (lid), Bare Foot Contessa (crease) and Chinois (highlight), all applied and blended with my fingers in my rush! Then Lancome Definicils mascara.

  	CHEEKS: Pink Cult (one of my only matte blushes - it's so perfect!!)

  	LIPS: Insanely It Sheen Supreme. This fades to a gorgeous stain, so I didn't even bother reapplying later on in the day! Love this colour! 

  	I also tried out a new foundation today - yesterday when I got my knee brace I picked up some GOSH items on clearance... bad, I know, but I reasoned that I need foundation and wear it every day, and then I got a few nail polishes, increasing my total NP stash to 15 or something. lol I haven't bought anything in over a month, either, so I'm using my knee injury as a get-out-of-jail-free card!

  	I got the GOSH Cover Me Up Makeup Mousse in Shade 02, - it's a touch dark, but blends well so I can make it work, especially in the summer. I only paid 10 bucks, so I'm not complaining!  It had good coverage, felt silky going on, and lasted all day without a primer. I didn't even use concealer today! *GASPS*

  	The nail colours I got were GOSH Wild Lilac, Essie Sexy Divide, and Witchcraft Nail Art polishes in White and Silver. I made a cool dotted modern mani with them, and it looks really fun! I'll take pics in the morning 

  	Less than a week left in my Master's!!! I had a really productive day with work today, but I feel like there's a loooot left to do in the next few days! Jerome's in the same position, so we're both stressed out to the max. Thankfully, we have each other for support!

  	Hope you all had a wonderful day


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 30, 2011)

Shadowaddict~Nona is cute!  I had a Grammy and a Nana, but one of my aunts is Swedish and since I spent a lot of time with them I called her mother Mo-Mo (pronounced Moo-Moo) which stands for Mother's Mother in Sweden.  Anyhow, it was kinda cool haven't an extra grandmother on hand, even if she didn't speak English for a while!  We always seemed to find ways to communicate as I was there all the time (she lived with my aunt, uncle and cousins) and even babysat me a few times.  Noni is another cute nickname. 

  	Jen~Thanks for the compliment!  I am dying to see GOSH items. I have never heard of them before and I am so nosy! Oh, and I burn too.  Especially on shoulders and legs and both my husband and I got a bad burn during a last minute plan to hold a yard sale this past fall (literally at 8am I said, hey, it is nice out, let's sell something!)  We sold 1 item and both got burned sitting out there for 4 hours without sunscreen.  Duh! 

  	Lou~Can you believe I just finished watching The Black Swan AGAIN?  I liked it a bit more the second time, but still not ready to commit to a DVD of it.  I am sure I will have strange and twisted dreams.  My biggest question (and I have a lot for you I have to ask behind the scenes so as not to spoil it for others) is what brand lipstick is that which she steals from Beth?  Did you see the packaging?  Black container with little red flowers or a reddish design in the middle.  lol  The heck with the movie, I like the makeup!  And I think that Mila Kunis stole the show anyhow!!

  	Praying to wake up with my eye normal like it is now.  Please, please, please.....


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 31, 2011)

Jenn--Wow almost done. All your hard work is paying off.

  	I had to laugh about the stain on the wall thing. For the past year I have been coloring my hair to try to cut cost. I hated spending almost $300 for cut, color and a few highlights. While I was coloring my hair last week I guess I got in a hurry (also by accident bought liquid instead of creme) and I thought a small blob dropped to the floor but didn't see it so kept going. The next day I saw something weird on the window blinds and when I looked closer it was a blob of hair color. I guess with the brush thing I moved it too fast and flung some on there. It will probably come off with a good cleaner or a touch of bleach but right now I'm leaving it there to see how long it takes my hubby to see it

  	I bet your look came out very prety. I love Pink Swoon. I bought it with the Manish collection. It's soft and pretty. I was afraid at first that it would be too bright but it blends very well. I haven't heard of GOSH or Witchcraft nail art. Please share with us.

  	I hope your knee feels better soon. I know that really sucks with all you have to get done in the next week or so.

  	Debi--I still haven't seen Black Swan. Its hard for me sometimes to sit and say ok I'm going to sit and watch this for X amount of time. I guess like a lot of things the amount in this case time overwhelms me, not sure.  I guess its the ADD.


  	I guess I have some time to think about the grandmother nickname. its probably one of those things I'm over thinking. Ya'll let me know anything else that you think of. Oh my middle name is Lee.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 31, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Jenn--Wow almost done. All your hard work is paying off.
> 
> I had to laugh about the stain on the wall thing. For the past year I have been coloring my hair to try to cut cost. I hated spending almost $300 for cut, color and a few highlights. While I was coloring my hair last week I guess I got in a hurry (also by accident bought liquid instead of creme) and I thought a small blob dropped to the floor but didn't see it so kept going. The next day I saw something weird on the window blinds and when I looked closer it was a blob of hair color. I guess with the brush thing I moved it too fast and flung some on there. It will probably come off with a good cleaner or a touch of bleach but right now I'm leaving it there to see how long it takes my hubby to see it
> 
> ...


  	any sign of the baby today?! and lol at the hair dye spatter! it would upset me knowing there is a stain like that! i am so weird!

  	and Jen i hope the final section of your masters goes very quickly for you! you are doing so well and working so hard! i know it will pay off! good luck to both you and Jerome!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 31, 2011)

I woke to the theme music of Swan Lake is stuck in my head. Hmm....I wonder where that came from?  Hehehehe....  I am dying to know what brand lippie that was though.  It wasn't MAC because it did not have that pointed shape on top.  Now I have to do research and wait for you to spot it, Lou.  I might go mad if we don't find it.  I might start sprouting black feathers in my back....my eyes might go red, I might...nevermind. 






  	I can't believe we are going to get smacked by more snow tonight and tomorrow.  6 inches, maybe even more.  We just got rid of it all.  I'm off to have breakfast and try to wake myself up....do something....before I take a nap!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 31, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> I woke to the theme music of Swan Lake is stuck in my head. Hmm....I wonder where that came from?  Hehehehe....  I am dying to know what brand lippie that was though.  It wasn't MAC because it did not have that pointed shape on top.  Now I have to do research and wait for you to spot it, Lou.  I might go mad if we don't find it.  I might start sprouting black feathers in my back....my eyes might go red, I might...nevermind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	hee hee hee! don't worry i'll find it later! my work mate has put it on a usb stick for me so i shall have a watch later on when at home!  and more snow? that is not good at all!


----------



## kittykit (Mar 31, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Hello! You are quite tall!  Do you like your height? Yeah bumping into a dress twin at a wedding is frightful.  Hope you manage to find dresses you like.


	I'm considered tall for Asians standard, I think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So far I've met a Japanese girl who is 10cm taller than I am!! All the other Asians I know here are around 165cm or shorter. I get a lot of stares when I go to the Asian supermarkets here. I can't wear anything over 10cm heels because I'll be the same height like M. It feels weird. Haha.

  	Spring is here and I've forgotten to take my medicine for many days. No alcohol for me if I'm on medication, I tend to skip it on the weekend because I need my red wine. I haven't been able to sleep well at night because of the stuffy nose. Birch pollen season is expected to start this weekend


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 31, 2011)

Lou - I brought my macbk to the service centre and the battery is indeed faulty. It is due to my own doings, because I took the battery out for about two months and used my macbk without the battery by connecting to the power all the time. So leaving the batt untouched and unused for some time is fatal. When I put it in again it is damaged. I spend $198 to purchase a new one. Ouch! But the battery life had already decreased to about 2.5 hrs after a few months of use. The SA told me to charge the batt only when it is at least 30% left, or 20% would be better.  

  	Debi - hope your eyes are fine today! I haven't watch Black Swan because it looks twisted. I'll wait for it to be shown on TV.



kittykit said:


> I'm considered tall for Asians standard, I think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	What a pain that the pollens are making you allergic. I have perennial nose allergy to dusts (and also to cockroaches and other household dirt) so it is blocked 24/7. It is a pain and I can't sleep at night because the nose feels more stuffy when we are in the lying down position. So I use nasal spray at night to relief it slightly. My voice sounds quite nasal even when I'm not having colds/flus lol. The Jap girl who is 180cm is very tall, considering Japs are usually shorter among Asians, even the males. I'm 168cm, and this is considered tall here, but I see taller women all the time too. lol yeah getting stares can be uncomfortable.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 31, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> What a pain that the pollens are making you allergic. I have perennial nose allergy to dusts (and also to cockroaches and other household dirt) so it is blocked 24/7. It is a pain and I can't sleep at night because the nose feels more stuffy when we are in the lying down position. So I use nasal spray at night to relief it slightly. My voice sounds quite nasal even when I'm not having colds/flus lol. The Jap girl who is 180cm is very tall, considering Japs are usually shorter among Asians, even the males. I'm 168cm, and this is considered tall here, but I see taller women all the time too. lol yeah getting stares can be uncomfortable.


  	oh wow! i had no idea that by leaving the battery like that it would damage it! and how did you get the battery out?! did you unscrew the bottom of the laptop? that is so expencive to buy a new one but i understand why you needed it. and thanks for telling me to charge when it's about 20-30% battery left. i have been letting it fully drain until it tells me to plus it in! i hope i have not damaged mine 

  	and i can imagine that getting stares would make you feel uncomfortable! i wouldn't be liking that either!


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 31, 2011)

Debi-- More SNOW??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    We have rain off and on. Our temps are up and down from 80 to 50 then back up, horrible for allergies.


  	Lou-- still no signs of baby. She is having contractions and has for a couple of weeks. Although those can go on for quite  some time. If she goes in to labor tonight perhaps we'll have an Aril fool's baby. That would be cute. My nieces's hubby was born on April 1st.  

  	I texted her earlier and how she was doing and she said very tired and she was doing homework in bed. She's in her last semester of college and her professors have been great about working with her. Before she got this far she was working ahead. She would have already graduated but she changed her major a couple of times. I think she now is international business. My son is in school also. He went to college right out of high school and after one semester decided to do other things and bounced around. He did like the partying and such but not so much the classes. He then joined the Marines and went to Iraq two twice causing his mother endless worries  He is finally back in school and strating his last year.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 31, 2011)

What a day.  Severe cramps so now I am super sick to my stomach and my head is pounding.  Our friend passed away just after midnight so very sad and upset over that.  175.00 came in for 2 sets of tarot so had hubby send it out.  He is dealing with end of month/end of quarter crap for work and is in a nasty mood.  I wish he would work from work, not home, once in a while, but now they plan to close the office in June and have everyone work from home, so he will always be here. When do I get to play CD's and have privacy?  NEVER!  Get a new job, dear!  I'm not even sure he made it to the PO on time. 

  	And my new purse arrived, it is gorgeous, but I will wait and put a picture up when I feel a little less barfy.  Other than that life is peachy.  Oh, and they upped the amount of snow to 10 inches.  I can't believe we are getting so much. They keep raising the amount.  Time to put the tree back up and just leave it year round. Hehehe....


----------



## sonu (Mar 31, 2011)

Ohh I was gone for few days & missed on so many things.. but looks like things are almost same..

  	Shadow addict waiting sucks.. I hope you can announce urself proud, young & fun grandmom very soon..

  	Debi I hope you feel better soon.. Hubby working from home is not good..Mine works once in a while & it is not fun.. I feel like he has encroached in my territory...He will be all over the place & there will be no system..

  	I just came back from Florida & it was so hot there.. I went there for interview & bench test at NOVA & after exams I was roaming around & enjoying hot weather & beaches there.. As later part was unplanned I did not have water resistant sunscreen & I tanned so badly... I hate being tan...Can you tell me is there anyway I can get rid of it li'l faster..


----------



## JennsJewelz (Mar 31, 2011)

kittykit said:


> Lou-- still no signs of baby. She is having contractions and has for a couple of weeks. Although those can go on for quite  some time. If she goes in to labor tonight perhaps we'll have an Aril fool's baby. That would be cute. My nieces's hubby was born on April 1st.
> 
> I texted her earlier and how she was doing and she said very tired and she was doing homework in bed. She's in her last semester of college and her professors have been great about working with her. Before she got this far she was working ahead. She would have already graduated but she changed her major a couple of times. I think she now is international business. My son is in school also. He went to college right out of high school and after one semester decided to do other things and bounced around. He did like the partying and such but not so much the classes. He then joined the Marines and went to Iraq two twice causing his mother endless worries  He is finally back in school and strating his last year.


  	You must be so impatient waiting for this baby!! That's good that she's resting and getting some work done - she's about to have a whole lot less free time on her hands!

  	Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *ElvenEyes* 



		 			What a day.  Severe cramps so now I am super sick to my stomach and my head is pounding.  Our friend passed away just after midnight so very sad and upset over that.  175.00 came in for 2 sets of tarot so had hubby send it out.  He is dealing with end of month/end of quarter crap for work and is in a nasty mood.  I wish he would work from work, not home, once in a while, but now they plan to close the office in June and have everyone work from home, so he will always be here. When do I get to play CD's and have privacy?  NEVER!  Get a new job, dear!  I'm not even sure he made it to the PO on time. 

 		 			And my new purse arrived, it is gorgeous, but I will wait and put a picture up when I feel a little less barfy.  Other than that life is peachy.  Oh, and they upped the amount of snow to 10 inches.  I can't believe we are getting so much. They keep raising the amount.  Time to put the tree back up and just leave it year round. Hehehe....



 	Oh noo! Hope you're feeling better now! LOL, both my parents are at home together for the first time probably ever, and I think they're driving each other crazy for the same reason! 
  	Yay for the new purse! Can't wait to see your pics later  lol at the snow... but only a little... I can't take anymore!!! lol

  	Quote:
  	 		Originally Posted by *sonu* 



		 			Ohh I was gone for few days & missed on so many things.. but looks like things are almost same..

 		 			Shadow addict waiting sucks.. I hope you can announce urself proud, young & fun grandmom very soon..

 		 			Debi I hope you feel better soon.. Hubby working from home is not good..Mine works once in a while & it is not fun.. I feel like he has encroached in my territory...He will be all over the place & there will be no system..

 		 			I just came back from Florida & it was so hot there.. I went there for interview & bench test at NOVA & after exams I was roaming around & enjoying hot weather & beaches there.. As later part was unplanned I did not have water resistant sunscreen & I tanned so badly... I hate being tan...Can you tell me is there anyway I can get rid of it li'l faster..


 	Hey again! I'm jealous your were in Florida!!! Hope your interview and exams went well  Sorry, can't help with with de-tanning - I only know how to reduce fake tans! lol


----------



## JennsJewelz (Mar 31, 2011)

Here's the famous mani I was talking about yesterday and a peek at my look from today:

  	Gosh Nail Polish in Wild Lilac (Base), Essie Sexy Divide (Tips), Witchcraft Art Liner in White (Dots)









  	This is what I did while I took a break from studying! lol... it's fun and springlike, though, and the touch of asymmetry is very edgy for me! I'm very OCD like like that normally - everything needs to be symmetrical and balanced!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 1, 2011)

Jen your nails look beautiful! and i am sure that you will both get a job soon. are you still looking for on overseas?

  	today i am at work... wishing i was at home to be honest. i have a sore throat and hope i am not getting a cold!


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 1, 2011)

shadow - yeah an April Fools baby would be cute!



JennsJewelz said:


> Here's the famous mani I was talking about yesterday and a peek at my look from today:
> 
> Gosh Nail Polish in Wild Lilac (Base), Essie Sexy Divide (Tips), Witchcraft Art Liner in White (Dots)
> 
> ...



 	Gorgeous! Asymmetrical is nice!

  	Have a good weekend, everyone!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 1, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Gorgeous! Asymmetrical is nice!
> 
> Have a good weekend, everyone!


  	yeah mine is a pro with inbuilt battery! and yes i shall message my friend. he used to work for me as a saturday lad but then left to work for apple!  he even came to my house to set up software on the mac when i bought it! bless him!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Apr 1, 2011)

now I have neglected nail guilt lol



JennsJewelz said:


> Here's the famous mani I was talking about yesterday and a peek at my look from today:


----------



## sonu (Apr 1, 2011)

Ohh jenn your nails look amazing.. You are an artist..Florida was a nice break from cold rainy weather but now since I came back its sunny in california too. I din't look at the weather forecast & as a routine turn on all the heaters in the apartment.. It was 85 outside & the apartment was boiling...

  	Lou congratulations on becoming veteran mod. .. .. Too bad I have to live with this tan... lesson learned..

  	I might go to pro store in San Francisco today.. Can you guys suggest what pro only items I must not miss ( As I will be driving approx 50 miles to reach there so I should better have a list) I was going there for quite cute stuff but after reading the reviews I think I might be left with some spare cash..


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 1, 2011)

sonu said:


> Ohh jenn your nails look amazing.. You are an artist..Florida was a nice break from cold rainy weather but now since I came back its sunny in california too. I din't look at the weather forecast & as a routine turn on all the heaters in the apartment.. It was 85 outside & the apartment was boiling...
> 
> Lou congratulations on becoming veteran mod. .. .. Too bad I have to live with this tan... lesson learned..
> 
> I might go to pro store in San Francisco today.. Can you guys suggest what pro only items I must not miss ( As I will be driving approx 50 miles to reach there so I should better have a list) I was going there for quite cute stuff but after reading the reviews I think I might be left with some spare cash..


  	aw thank you very much! and yeah the collection is turning out to be a big dissapointment for me


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 1, 2011)

Cool nails, Jen! And so glossy!  Love the look! 

  	Thanks for all the good wishes. A few lingering cramps but nothing like yesterday, which was so sharp and painful.  At least it has been a fruitful day of selling, packing up, sending out and organizing tarot.  I am actually super psyched to see my collection going out the door and each time I sell a box it just makes me want to sell off more.  Not just for the money but for the sheer peace of mind that comes from not having this ridiculous clump of decks around.  Hurrah for finally committing to this task!

  	Eye seems better but still not wearing eye makeup and just letting it calm down, hopefully for good. I guess this explains why I don't go for a lot of eye palettes but prefer my favourite standbys like MAC and Bobbi Brown.  I just know I don't have problems with them.  And all Hail Zoya Nail Polish!  This stuff is amazing.  I have been packing, moving things, using super strong tape and not a chip to be seen in 5-6 days.  I have some OPI I want to try out, but may try another of my Zoya colours.  Truly amazing polish and if they all act like this, I just found my favourite brand!  I love the way some have gold sheens to them and others have silver or a bit of green or something. I want them all!!! 

  	Other than that, watching TV and eating strawberries to cheer myself up!  And wishing my Sephora order would magically come tomorrow and not on Monday!


----------



## shadowaddict (Apr 1, 2011)

Debi--sorry you feel so yucky.  I would scream if my hubby worked from home. He would drive me nuts and I would feel like he was invading my privacy and space. I dearly love my hubby but this would go well beyond our marriage vows.  My DIL said when her dad retired her mom went to work full-time.  My hubby and I used to both work downtown so we drove in together and it was horrible. He likes to litsen to NPR and I like music in the car. I'm so glad I got transferred to another bank and that ended the ride. We only did that for a couple of months. I don't think I could have lasted much longer without trying to have an eject button installed to push and fling him out  I do not know how couples work together all day. I couldn't stand to be with anyone all day every day.

  	I will have to order some Zoya n/p soon with that great review. I just wish I could see the colors in real life. I love the shimmery ones, kind of like micro glitter, like little sparkles when the light hits it. I don't like the bigger glitter on me.

  	Jenn--Love the nails, so cute.

  	Well no April Fool's baby. I texted my DIL this morning and told her Happy April Fool's day and I told her hopefully the dr doesn't tell you she got your due date wrong and it's actually June 5th that this baby needed to for cook 11 months  She texted back "I'll punch her"

  	She went to the dr today and the dr stripped her membranes. I didn't know what this was so when I got home I had to google it. If you don't know it is where the dr seperates the water bag from the uterus to help labor along.  Apparently this works sometimes and other times not. I read that it was uncomfortable and hurt a little but Megan said it hurt a lot. She said when the dr came in and said what she was going to do Megan said you're going to do what?  They are going to induce labor next Thursday if she doesn't go before then.

  	Lou--from all the reviews I may just skip Quite Cute. I thought I would buy at least the blushes but they sound pretty dupeable or blah and so does the quad. I hope Surf Baby is not a let daown also.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 1, 2011)

So!  It is almost 1am and I feel great!  lol  My cramps are gone, my stomach is normal and though exhausted, I feel hungry enough to eat a burger and just finished my nails. I was thinking of heading for my OPI, but Zoya has won my heart! I will try and show pics tomorrow...the bottle is downstairs so I don't even know the colour, but it came out a cool blue, pink, rose-coloured orchid! lol  I am so going to be buying more of their polishes! They are so unique. The ones I have picked are not glitters, and not really what I call frost. They shimmer.  Like a nicely done satin lipstick with a pretty sheen that catches the light just right.  And so many colours to choose from.  I am amazed that very few people mention or show these in the YouTube videos.  They are like a best kept secret! 

  	But I really should start getting ready for bed or it will be breakfast time!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 2, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> So!  It is almost 1am and I feel great!  lol  My cramps are gone, my stomach is normal and though exhausted, I feel hungry enough to eat a burger and just finished my nails. I was thinking of heading for my OPI, but Zoya has won my heart! I will try and show pics tomorrow...the bottle is downstairs so I don't even know the colour, but it came out a cool blue, pink, rose-coloured orchid! lol  I am so going to be buying more of their polishes! They are so unique. The ones I have picked are not glitters, and not really what I call frost. They shimmer.  Like a nicely done satin lipstick with a pretty sheen that catches the light just right.  And so many colours to choose from.  I am amazed that very few people mention or show these in the YouTube videos.  They are like a best kept secret!
> 
> But I really should start getting ready for bed or it will be breakfast time!


  	i'm pleased yoru cramps have now gone!! i'm actually wearing a revlon polish todasy called peach smoothie and when it dried it actually smelt fruity! this is both weird and nice!

  	have a great day guys! think of mke at work! lol!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 2, 2011)

Here I am today.  Eye makeup on!  Woot!  Let's see what happens to Mr. Eyelid!  Of course, it is allergy season so my eyes are itchy and runny anyhow. Lovely!  But, I love my Zoya nail polish!  Last night I put on Sydney and matched it with MAC's Milan Mode lippie.  Bobbi Brown eyes, MAC Pink Cult blush, etc., etc.!  And I sold two more boxes of tarot and sent 2 more out, so celebrated by ordering 16 more Zoya nail polishes because 12 was not enough. Move over OPI! 

  	Me!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 2, 2011)

Pretty Debi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i knew you would like zoya!!! but maybe i have created a monster? lol!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 2, 2011)

LOL <~~~~Greedy little Zoya Monster. Grrrr. gimme all the colours. Me want.  Me need. Gimme....


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 2, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> LOL <~~~~Greedy little Zoya Monster. Grrrr. gimme all the colours. Me want.  Me need. Gimme....








 don't make me whip you! hee hee!


----------



## shadowaddict (Apr 2, 2011)

Debi-love all the pink. You must take a pic of all your Zoya n/p and show us. I was so overwhelmed on their site because they have so many gorgeous colors.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 2, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Debi-love all the pink. You must take a pic of all your Zoya n/p and show us. I was so overwhelmed on their site because they have so many gorgeous colors.


	yeah they really do! the summer collection is a stunner!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 3, 2011)

Quick flyby!  I am selling tarot, playing a game, dusting the house and need to eat lunch. Besides all that I have been working on my "Lip Drawer". I still have all those lipsticks, cremesheen, lustergloss/glass and pencils on the spinner, but now I have my other lip goodies in this drawer (which smells delicious) and has room to grow. Then again, do I need more?  Yep!  lol Of course!

  	The Lip Drawer, always in transition, as I have learned!  Above it is the face drawer, to be seen in the near future! Muhahaha. Below it a ton of tarot decks. lol!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 3, 2011)

Debi your lip drawer is freaking awesome! congrats!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 3, 2011)

lol Thanks!  I still have some balms in a bag to put in and stuff coming in the mail, but you get the idea.  Hubby stocks me up on all my regular lip balms and hand creams every Christmas. I get a stocking full of them because I don't want candy, like he does, and I just want necessities!!  With my easily chapped lips and our long winters, I literally use these up in a year, so will only have a handful come next Christmas!  I also keep an assortment in a ceramic dish on my dresser and more in my purse. I love variety!  Most of the basket are two levels deep of l/g, so the darker colours are below.  I just love opening this drawer and staring at all its pinkness.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 3, 2011)

Funny how you look at things from a photo and get a completely different perspective. I should pull out those CD lippies in the big container and switch them with my plain balms, which I have a ton of in another bag and seal them all up.  Duh! 

  	Runs off to bedroom, laughing with mad delight!!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 3, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Funny how you look at things from a photo and get a completely different perspective. I should pull out those CD lippies in the big container and switch them with my plain balms, which I have a ton of in another bag and seal them all up.  Duh!
> 
> Runs off to bedroom, laughing with mad delight!!


  	lol! you crazy lady! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but yes sometimes just by looking at a picture you see things more clearly!

  	i've done a stupid thing. i applied too much straightening balm to my hair and now it feels greasy underneeth  such a pain! dry shampoo anyone?!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 3, 2011)

lol  Yeah, I just switched it around and it looks much better!  And more organized, even, because now every single lip balm of mine is now accounted for!  They were so scattered before!  Hubby has several, too, though he is super into his basic Chapstick!  I also bought him some grey bins and made him organize his bathroom drawer and now he loves it. lol This place is going to be so darn organized by Christmas that nothing can get misplaced!  Yay!

  	I've done that lots of time with my hair.  I want a nice sleek look and have it all washed, looking gorgeous and then put too much product on and ruin it all. It freaks me out. Today it is super windy and dry.  My hair would be frizzing all over the place, but it is nicely conditioned and I don't plan to wash it until this evening. Then I will glue myself to Showtime to watch the premiere of the new series "The Borgias".  I can't wait! 

  	And I just sold two decks. One for 75.00 and another for 150.00  I am so happy!  It won't be a big dent in the drawer I am working on, but love the money coming in on some of these babies!!  The are the medium guns.  The big ones have yet to go up, after I've cleared out the other ones I don't want.  And I don't even need another Coach bag, right now.  I will want another in the fall, I am certain, so will tuck some funds away for that. 

  	Hubby is at his mother's house picking up her tax stuff.  I can't wait to tell him about the sales. Sunday and Monday are always my bad days. This is awesome.  More blush.  lol   Hehehe....


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 3, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> lol  Yeah, I just switched it around and it looks much better!  And more organized, even, because now every single lip balm of mine is now accounted for!  They were so scattered before!  Hubby has several, too, though he is super into his basic Chapstick!  I also bought him some grey bins and made him organize his bathroom drawer and now he loves it. lol This place is going to be so darn organized by Christmas that nothing can get misplaced!  Yay!
> 
> I've done that lots of time with my hair.  I want a nice sleek look and have it all washed, looking gorgeous and then put too much product on and ruin it all. It freaks me out. Today it is super windy and dry.  My hair would be frizzing all over the place, but it is nicely conditioned and I don't plan to wash it until this evening. Then I will glue myself to Showtime to watch the premiere of the new series "The Borgias".  I can't wait!
> 
> ...


	well for your bad days you are doing very well! what blush are you thinking of? nars?!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 3, 2011)

lol on the blush. No, unless they have a new soft colour coming out!  I have Albatross, 7 NARS blushes, Laguna Bronzer and a duo, plus 3 multiples and an Illuminizer.  But I have my eye on another Lorac blush and gosh darn, golly, I am sure there is yet another shade of pink that isn't in my collection somewhere out there!  






  	Yeah, and to think I wasn't even going to put any decks up until Tuesday.  Good thing I didn't listen to myself.


----------



## shadowaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

Debi--I am so jealous of your lippies. You have so many pretty colors and different brands, quite a selection there. You are so organized. Its a on going joke in my family that some time during the year I will come across a gift meant for someone for birthday or Christmas. Usually its Christmas as there are more gifts and people to buy for all at once. I try to keep a list and all but it never fails to happen. Throughout the year if I see something for a family member that I know they'd love I go ahead and get it. I have even bought a storage thing with drawers to keep stuff like this in and I still can't keep it straight.

  	Here's a funny story. I had mentioned on here a couple of weeks ago how I was looking for this ceramic cradle that my sister had sent to me in the hospital when I had my son. I was in our study standing on a chair pulling stuff off the two shelves in the top of the closet. There was a box that hed "For Jean" (my sister) in sharpie written on the side. I had no clue what so ever what was in there. I opened it and when I saw it I was like oh yeh. I had ordered her this pillow that was called a boyfriend pillow. It was a pillow that was in a man's shirt and one arm as if around you--like laying in bed with your arm around the back of someone's neck and hand on their shoulder. I bought it for when her hubby started having to do a lot of traveling with his job. I ordered at least five years ago.

  	I also found a bag that was way back in there. There was nothing written on it. As I pulled it out I'm thinking what on earth can this be? It feels weird. I got down from the chair and opened the bag and just laughed out loud. There was a large (as in over 2 feet) stuffed grey donkey. Of course not just any donkey, it was Donkey from Shrek. I have no idea who I bought it for. I can only assume I got it for my niece's son. I don't know how long it's been up there, probably 3-5 years.  

  	This is a case of hubby "cleaning" and putting stuff up somewhere without telling me and then I forget about it because it is gone and out of my sight.

  	Debi, Yay for selling more. And yes I am sure there are pinks out there that you haven't dicovered yet. Just like I'm sure there are green and purple eye shadows hiding behind counters waiting for me to come free them and give them a forever home


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 3, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Debi--I am so jealous of your lippies. You have so many pretty colors and different brands, quite a selection there. You are so organized. Its a on going joke in my family that some time during the year I will come across a gift meant for someone for birthday or Christmas. Usually its Christmas as there are more gifts and people to buy for all at once. I try to keep a list and all but it never fails to happen. Throughout the year if I see something for a family member that I know they'd love I go ahead and get it. I have even bought a storage thing with drawers to keep stuff like this in and I still can't keep it straight.
> 
> Here's a funny story. I had mentioned on here a couple of weeks ago how I was looking for this ceramic cradle that my sister had sent to me in the hospital when I had my son. I was in our study standing on a chair pulling stuff off the two shelves in the top of the closet. There was a box that hed "For Jean" (my sister) in sharpie written on the side. I had no clue what so ever what was in there. I opened it and when I saw it I was like oh yeh. I had ordered her this pillow that was called a boyfriend pillow. It was a pillow that was in a man's shirt and one arm as if around you--like laying in bed with your arm around the back of someone's neck and hand on their shoulder. I bought it for when her hubby started having to do a lot of traveling with his job. I ordered at least five years ago.
> 
> ...


  	oh my goodness! i literally laughed out loud! as if finding the man pillow wasn't enough, to find a big shrek donkey?! that is amazing!! hee hee! but how could you possibly forget you bought those?! lol! but nick 'cleans' like that too! i have trained him not to do it so much, but occasionally i'll find something like a candle that i had forgot about!

  	i am having a day off work today because my assistant manager is off on holiday for the next two weeks. otherwise i wouldn't get a day off at all!


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 4, 2011)

^^ Enjoy your off day! Any plans?

  	shadow - lol at finding the two items. Now you can consider giving them away to charities perhaps. Yeah things get forgotten in my house too. 

  	debi - love your lips drawer! I spot the rows of L'absolu l/s and I'm drooling! The nars glosses are so beautiful! What are the glosses at the second basket from the bottom left? Estee Lauder?


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 4, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> ^^ Enjoy your off day! Any plans?
> 
> shadow - lol at finding the two items. Now you can consider giving them away to charities perhaps. Yeah things get forgotten in my house too.
> 
> debi - love your lips drawer! I spot the rows of L'absolu l/s and I'm drooling! The nars glosses are so beautiful! What are the glosses at the second basket from the bottom left? Estee Lauder?


	well my plans have already been completed! i had the excitement of cleaning door handles and skirting boards in the house. because my in-laws are visiting this sunday i need to make sure the house looks perfect... my MIL picks on these things! and then i went into the city to do food shopping for the week. i don't usually go during the day and i was getting so annoyed! there were old people everywhere! leaving their trollies in the way so you couldn't pass! i was stressed by the end of it! lol! then i wrote up some blog posts and took plenty of pictures while the sun was out!

  	i hope everybody is having a great start to their week. i am going to bake nick a cake very soon!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 4, 2011)

shadowaddict~Thanks and how true! There will always be something new out there and right now I am enjoying trying other brands because it gives me the opportunity to see if I like their texture, staying power, formula, etc..  My lipstick drawer is definitely a favourite, but as I work on my face drawer I am also excited. I love having everything in one drawer (and my beloved spinner) so at one full sweep I can see all my choices and go from there.

  	Lou~Hey ho!  Then I probably need that blush from NARS!  Droooool..  Seriously though, I love Illamasqua.  Their colours rock for our complexion. I bought the first 5 palest pinks, so they range from something very soft, to a peachy tones one to a soft rose...and I can wear them all with no problem!  If you ever get the chance, try one out. They are highly pigmented, so only put a wee bit on the brush, but you can also build them up if wanted.  I might die if they ever dropped these colours!

  	MissQQ~Let's see. The row of glosses on the bottom row, 2nd from left. The ones with the silver caps?  Clinique. A row of glosses on the bottom and 1 on top with a row of their new Chubby Sticks!  Is that the one you mean?


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 4, 2011)

well the cake that i tried to bake actually turned into cupcakes because i can't find my cake tins! how weird is that?! but now we have lovely chocolate cupcakes with choc fudge icing to eat when nick gets home from work... although i have already had one with a cup of tea! lol! i'm terrible


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 4, 2011)

^^ I'll have a choc cupcake and tea please! Yummy!  Enjoy your tea with Nick! Great that you finished the cleaning and shopping, at least they are out of the way.

  	debi - oooh yes those are the chubby sticks! They look so cute. Which is your fav chubby? The 4 shades that are available in my country are completely sold out at counters everywhere lol.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 4, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> ^^ I'll have a choc cupcake and tea please! Yummy!  Enjoy your tea with Nick! Great that you finished the cleaning and shopping, at least they are out of the way.
> 
> debi - oooh yes those are the chubby sticks! They look so cute. Which is your fav chubby? The 4 shades that are available in my country are completely sold out at counters everywhere lol.


  	of course! i shall send it via carrier pigeon! hee hee!  also i had a cupcake fail when icing one! i dropped it on the floor.... icing down! lol! it's in the bin now!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Apr 4, 2011)

Sorry ladies, I've been neglecting this thread! My major project is all done though... should be done all my homework by tomorrow! Woohoo! 


LMD84 said:


> well the cake that i tried to bake actually turned into cupcakes because i can't find my cake tins! how weird is that?! but now we have lovely chocolate cupcakes with choc fudge icing to eat when nick gets home from work... although i have already had one with a cup of tea! lol! i'm terrible


	LOL, that's ok, Lou! Cupcakes are awesome - Happy birthday to Nick! I'm sure he'll love them


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 4, 2011)

Cupcakes? Oooooh.  Hopping on a plane to go visit Lou and her hubby!  Hehehe....  Yum!  I love pastries and cakes and cupcakes and brownies and eeek!

  	I think my favourite chubby stick is the cherry one because it shows up the nicest on my lips and I love the colour.  Very berry red!

  	Jen~busy lady!  Zoya rocks.  I am in love with their polishes, the colours, the choices, and how incredibly long they last. And they come off easily, unlike a glitter from OPI in which you use half a bottle of remover to get them off!  I was all ready to scrub my nails to death when it just slipped right off. And it goes well with Seche Vite top coat, which I adore!

  	A wee Sephora Haul arrived. They are getting smaller!  I must be getting content with my goodies!  That is a good thing. One has only so many tarot decks to sell and then it is back to the salt mines!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 5, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Cupcakes? Oooooh.  Hopping on a plane to go visit Lou and her hubby!  Hehehe....  Yum!  I love pastries and cakes and cupcakes and brownies and eeek!
> 
> I think my favourite chubby stick is the cherry one because it shows up the nicest on my lips and I love the colour.  Very berry red!
> 
> ...


  	oh yes please come and visit! we can have a lovely time baking, eating and exploring my city! we have a lovely cathedral! and i still need to get the cherry chubby stick! i have the watermelon one so far!

  	i'm at work now - feeling tired! i need to muster up some motivation before the guys come in!


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 5, 2011)

Received!  Tastes heavenly! 

  	debi - I figured the cherry one is very pretty. Why did my local Clinique decide for us that we won't like it? They should bring in all the shades!

  	jenn - congrats that your major project is done!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 5, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Received!  Tastes heavenly!
> debi - I figured the cherry one is very pretty. Why did my local Clinique decide for us that we won't like it? They should bring in all the shades!
> 
> jenn - congrats that your major project is done!


	hee hee! we're so silly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	today i had an order of hand sanitisers arrive. they are from the bath and body works and smell amazing!  sadly the UK pricing is double what the american prices are but because the scent lasts such a long time i don't mind so much!


----------



## kittykit (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi from Brussels!! How's everyone doing?

  	I'm on business trip again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had a big dinner so I shouldn't go to bed now even though I'm so dead tired *woke up at 4am this morning to catch my morning flight* I got myself a Chanel Boy at the airport today. I also picked up Aventure. I wanted Evasion but it was sold out. I hope I'll be able to find it here... I'm not going to pay the retail price for Chanel cosmetics as they're so overpriced in Prague.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 6, 2011)

kittykit said:


> Hi from Brussels!! How's everyone doing?
> 
> I'm on business trip again
> 
> ...


  	hey sweetie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 boy is a lovely colour lipstick! very natural and so glossy looking! enjoy it! i hope your trip goes well! how are your hubby and Sandy doing?


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello, kittykit! Enjoy your new lipsticks. I have a sample card of the RC Shine which consists of 4 shades. I want to buy at least one of this new lipstick, they're beautiful!  Lou, we don't have bath n body works here but if they're so expensive they are better off not available so my wallet is happy. It's bad that sell it at double the price at the uk.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 6, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Lou, we don't have bath n body works here but if they're so expensive they are better off not available so my wallet is happy. It's bad that sell it at double the price at the uk.


  	well we dont have bath and body works either - it's a uk site that seem to have imported their goods and some victoria secret stuff too! but the mark up is crazy! i just need to move to the states! i wish nick would get a job at the new york branch of rockstar! lol!


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 6, 2011)

^^ Perhaps there is chance, as Nick is very talented, from what you say. I want to move there too lol.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 6, 2011)

yes nick is very talented so hopefully he will go far.... and far away! lol!  they have a few branches in america so i guess there are options.  they even have a branch in Australia! and me and nick have always had the plan of moving to the states but when we are older - our ideal plan would to retire early and move to florida. spend the winter months in florida and then spend summer back in the uk so we can visit friends and family. but of course all of this takes lots of planning and lots of money!!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi gang!  Busy morning here. Has an idiot new member on the tarot forum telling me to lower my price and change my shipping methods.  Contacted the moderator and he was reprimanded.  He only has 25 posts and has been there for 2 weeks and he is telling me..a veteran of over 9 years with a perfect record to not insure my packages so he can pay less?  In the famous words of Lou....Sod Him! 

  	(I am tapping into my inner Brit....beware Twinings and Charing Cross Road!)

  	Then I went Astral on Fairyland.  Yes, I play FL.  At least when I am bored or between tarot selling. I have some decks up, but it is quiet. Someone decided to suddenly sell their collection of over 1000 decks so I have competition!  Now I have to pull out the big guns and get a bit unique and funky with my selling! 

  	And Zoya just arrived.  How on earth am I going to choose a colour??  They are my dream nail polishes.  Maybe I should do a different colour on each naill. I have always wanted to do that!  lol  Pics to come!!  I used to laugh at people with 50 or more nail polishes. Now I have turned into one of them!  I get it now!  A girl cannot have enough choices!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 6, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Hi gang!  Busy morning here. Has an idiot new member on the tarot forum telling me to lower my price and change my shipping methods.  Contacted the moderator and he was reprimanded.  He only has 25 posts and has been there for 2 weeks and he is telling me..a veteran of over 9 years with a perfect record to not insure my packages so he can pay less?  In the famous words of Lou....Sod Him!
> 
> (I am tapping into my inner Brit....beware Twinings and Charing Cross Road!)
> 
> ...


  	ha ha!!! that's brilliant! sod him indeed! quite frankly he sounds a bit out of order - if you don't like the way somebody wants to ship their goods then don't buy. same goes for the price. i buy thing from ladies here on specktra and never have i questioned price or shipping. if they could do different they would say that in the post! silly bugger!

  	yay for more zoya! that is brilliant! and yes i have two drawers full of polish now which is crazy! i always thought that having 10 polishes was enough.... now i don't even want to count! although i have been good with polish recently. i've been using my older ones again!


----------



## nunu (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello lovelies, I have over 22 pages to catch up on!  I hope that you all are well


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 6, 2011)

nunu said:


>








 Nora we have all missed you!  

  	Dylan is sat all stretched out on the bed next to me. he looks like a sausage! so funny!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 6, 2011)

lol Dylan the Sausage Kitty!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	So....this is all Lou's fault for telling me about Zoya.  This was today's order. All tucked away now. I have to decide what colour I want to wear, but I am leaning towards the purples.....

  	And how cool is that yellow?  I am so wearing that this spring!  I should paint each nail a different colour for Easter. Easter Egg fingernails.  Hey, I like that idea!  Fun!  lol


----------



## nunu (Apr 6, 2011)

Aww thank you Lou!!  I have missed you all too..:hug: Dylan is such a cutie!   That is one amazing Zoya haul! Enjoy your goodies!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you, nunu!  I have become completely addicted to nail polish thanks to this group!

  	I finally found a good use for Nars Mata Hari!  I went Goth before washing off my makeup for the evening.  Here you go!  Watch out Buffy and the Scooby Gang!


----------



## laylalovesmac (Apr 6, 2011)

^Debi, you look gorgeous! I think goth looks good on you.  And I am completely jealous of your Zoya haul.

  	Welcome back nunu!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 7, 2011)

Debi i love all your Zoya's stacked up! and that yellow is amazing!!! enjoy them! and i love your darker make up. you should try wearing darker colours more often! 

  	i'm at work right now.... trying to sort out paperwork while chatting to you guys and i made a sneaky order for impassioned lipstick from mac! can you guys believe i don't own it already?! such a lovely pink!


----------



## nunu (Apr 7, 2011)

[quote name="laylalovesmac" url="/forum/thread/98741/bimbos-unite/15630#post_2103741"]	^Debi, you look gorgeous! I think goth looks good on you.  And I am completely jealous of your Zoya haul.

	Welcome back nunu!
[/quote]  Thank you sweetie!!  [quote name="LMD84" url="/forum/thread/98741/bimbos-unite/15630#post_2103766"]	Debi i love all your Zoya's stacked up! and that yellow is amazing!!! enjoy them! and i love your darker make up. you should try wearing darker colours more often! 

	i'm at work right now.... trying to sort out paperwork while chatting to you guys and i made a sneaky order for impassioned lipstick from mac! can you guys believe i don't own it already?! such a lovely pink!
[/quote]  Impassioned has been on my wish list for a very long time! Glad you got it.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 7, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> Impassioned has been on my wish list for a very long time! Glad you got it.


  	thanks! i will post a picture for you guys so you can see it!


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 7, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> Debi i love all your Zoya's stacked up! and that yellow is amazing!!! enjoy them! and i love your darker make up. you should try wearing darker colours more often!
> 
> i'm at work right now.... trying to sort out paperwork while chatting to you guys and i made a sneaky order for impassioned lipstick from mac! can you guys believe i don't own it already?! such a lovely pink!



 	It's gorgeous! Good that you finally ordered it! I saw impassioned on the rack at the counter and wanted to b2m for it. Two weeks later when I was there again, the lipstick was gone. And all the other counters I went to didn't have it. Very sad. 

  	debi - I'm staring at your Zoya polishes! Love the colours! Thanks for the kick-ass, goth look!


----------



## rockin (Apr 7, 2011)

I've just found out from Pixiwoo that Chanel Pro Lumiere is being discontinued, and it will be replaced later this year.  If any of you use it, now might be the time to stock up


----------



## rockin (Apr 7, 2011)

That's a different look for you, Debi, and I like it   I also like your collection of Zoya nail polishes.  I don't have any Zoya yet, but it looks like they do a great range of shades


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 7, 2011)

rockin said:


> I've just found out from Pixiwoo that Chanel Pro Lumiere is being discontinued, and it will be replaced later this year.  If any of you use it, now might be the time to stock up


	Thanks. I had a sample tube of it and like it very much. It photographs beautifully. I haven't pick up a bottle yet. Are they replacing it with a foundation of the same purpose?


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments! It was fun!  I do need to wear deeper lippies because it just makes my face pop. Not sure why, but in spite of my fair skin, rosy lips look good on me. Maybe it is the bangs or something. They balance my face.  Zoya nail polish rocks. I received some more nice samples, some "spoons" and a catalogue.  I guess they know I will be back!  Hehehe... 

  	Tarot selling has come to a full stop for some reason. No one is buying and it is a drag.  I have several nice packages up there but not a single bite, except for loser guy whom I won't sell to.  They must buy my decks. I went all out on the Quite Cute collection!!


----------



## rockin (Apr 7, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Thanks. I had a sample tube of it and like it very much. It photographs beautifully. I haven't pick up a bottle yet. Are they replacing it with a foundation of the same purpose?


	I gather they will be replacing it later this year, but I don't know any details


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 7, 2011)

^^ Thanks! Let us know if you do later on.

  	I watched Morning Glory today and enjoyed it. It is decent entertainment for the 1hr 45mins. Perhaps they could develop some of the storyline more, and make it slightly longer. But it is much better than Adjustment Burea. Of course the King's Speech is still the best movie this year that I've watched.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 7, 2011)

hey guys! just dropping by quickly before me and nick go out for a meal with friends. it is her birthday so we shall be having some wine which i am looking forward to! that i a shame that chanel are d/cing thatfoundation. i had heard good things about it!


----------



## kittykit (Apr 7, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> lol Dylan the Sausage Kitty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Oh wow.... *drools* These are lovely!!! I don't have any Zoya nail polishes.


----------



## nunu (Apr 7, 2011)

[quote name="LMD84" url="/forum/thread/98741/bimbos-unite/15630#post_2103848"]

thanks! i will post a picture for you guys so you can see it!
 
 
[/quote]  Yay, i can't wait to see it!!  [quote name="Miss QQ" url="/forum/thread/98741/bimbos-unite/15630#post_2103874"]


What a nice plan! Yeah it takes lots of planning and saving, but it would be worth it. Australia is nice. I've been there once and now I wish to go to Sydney and enjoy the beaches. 
 



Hey Nora! How are you? Miss you lots!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 




It's gorgeous! Good that you finally ordered it! I saw impassioned on the rack at the counter and wanted to b2m for it. Two weeks later when I was there again, the lipstick was gone. And all the other counters I went to didn't have it. Very sad. 
 
debi - I'm staring at your Zoya polishes! Love the colours! Thanks for the kick-ass, goth look! 
[/quote]  I am fine Thank you hun! How are you? I've missed you too!!


----------



## Shypo (Apr 7, 2011)

It's too bad Chanel is d/c'ing Pro Lumiere - I just got a sample of it and I love it......guess I'll have to try to pick it up before it's gone.  The other foundation I'm loving though is Laura Mercier's Silk cream foundation (I think that's its name) - the finish is just gorgeous.  Of course, I have more 'mature' skin, but it really does look pretty and seems to 'blur' things a bit, and has good coverage.

  	Nice Zoya polishes - they're just beautiful!


----------



## shadowaddict (Apr 7, 2011)

Debi--I love the darker colors on you also. What a great line up of n/p. Tell me some pretty colors with shimmers and sparkles. I love seeing flecks of different colors peeking through.

  	Kittykit--I feel for you on that flight. Last year on the way to Vegas there was a 2 yr old and his 4 yr old brother screaming the entire 4 hours. One of the parents sat by me with a seat between us and the other was right across. I have to say though the parents tried everything. They kept switching them back to each other, walking up and down the plane. The flight attendants offered them stuff. When one would start to settle the other one would start back up and then they both were full scream then. The parents were apologizing to everyone. I heard them say that they would not be going to visit the grandparents for a very long time. They can come visit them. I definitely agreed with them. They had flown here to Nashville, changed planes, and then to Vegas and still had another leg on the trip. I think if it were me I would have taken the kids to the grandparents as soon as I arrived and say "see ya, have fun, we need a break" and go off to a hotel.


----------



## shadowaddict (Apr 7, 2011)

I just saw this on pursebuzz and of course post a link in the bimbo thread. This would make the cutest gift gift. I bet lots of girls would want this.

http://www.pursebuzz.com/2011/04/he...ome+To+Pursebuzz.com)&utm_content=Yahoo!+Mail


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 8, 2011)

^^ Yeah it's so cute! I would be very happy if I got it as a child or even teenager! Growing up, I never receive any makeup as gifts, and it kind of make me sad because I like makeup so much. Back then we didn't have so many drugstores makeup brands too so it's tough to find any cheap and relatively good makeup.  


Miss QQ said:


> I've missed you too!!


	I'm good too!  Are you able to stick around here this time?

  	Enjoy the weekend, everyone!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 8, 2011)

yeah i hope everybody is all set to have a great weekend! the weather is amazing here in the uk so i am so excited about that! i may even break out a dress on sunday on my day off!


----------



## kittykit (Apr 8, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Debi--I love the darker colors on you also. What a great line up of n/p. Tell me some pretty colors with shimmers and sparkles. I love seeing flecks of different colors peeking through.
> 
> Kittykit--I feel for you on that flight. Last year on the way to Vegas there was a 2 yr old and his 4 yr old brother screaming the entire 4 hours. One of the parents sat by me with a seat between us and the other was right across. I have to say though the parents tried everything. They kept switching them back to each other, walking up and down the plane. The flight attendants offered them stuff. When one would start to settle the other one would start back up and then they both were full scream then. The parents were apologizing to everyone. I heard them say that they would not be going to visit the grandparents for a very long time. They can come visit them. I definitely agreed with them. They had flown here to Nashville, changed planes, and then to Vegas and still had another leg on the trip. I think if it were me I would have taken the kids to the grandparents as soon as I arrived and say "see ya, have fun, we need a break" and go off to a hotel.


  	The kid was crying for attention. He asked for something, mom refused to give him so he cried and cried louder... Luckily I had my IPod with me. It was a very tiring flight... I had a long day in the office, hoping I could take a nap on the airplane, it didn't happen.


----------



## rockin (Apr 8, 2011)

It's lovely and sunny here, and according to the weather forecast it will be that way tomorrow, too, so it should be a nice day for my son's birthday.  Not that we intend to go anywhere as he rarely leaves the house, but at least the weather should put everyone in a happy mood


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 8, 2011)

rockin said:


> It's lovely and sunny here, and according to the weather forecast it will be that way tomorrow, too, so it should be a nice day for my son's birthday.  Not that we intend to go anywhere as he rarely leaves the house, but at least the weather should put everyone in a happy mood


  	aw well i hope you guys still have a very special day together! what cake has he picked out?


----------



## nunu (Apr 8, 2011)

[quote name="Miss QQ" url="/forum/thread/98741/bimbos-unite/15660#post_2104354"]
^^ Yeah it's so cute! I would be very happy if I got it as a child or even teenager! Growing up, I never receive any makeup as gifts, and it kind of make me sad because I like makeup so much. Back then we didn't have so many drugstores makeup brands too so it's tough to find any cheap and relatively good makeup.  


Which 3 do you have? I'm all ready to buy more though my wallet is screaming.



I'm good too!  Are you able to stick around here this time?
 
Enjoy the weekend, everyone!
 
[/quote]  I'm hoping that I'd be able to visit as regular as i used to :happydance:


----------



## rockin (Apr 8, 2011)

He doesn't have a particularly sweet tooth.  He has asked for a pizza with a candle in the middle instead of a cake lol

  	I've bought a madeira sponge with butter icing on for everyone else to share - why should we miss out?

  	Butterfly cakes are baking in the oven right now, then I'm off to collect my daughter from her stargazing evening at school.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 8, 2011)

rockin said:


> He doesn't have a particularly sweet tooth.  He has asked for a pizza with a candle in the middle instead of a cake lol
> 
> I've bought a madeira sponge with butter icing on for everyone else to share - why should we miss out?
> 
> Butterfly cakes are baking in the oven right now, then I'm off to collect my daughter from her stargazing evening at school.


  	good man!! pizza is always a winner in my book! hee hee! i hope you all have a lovely day and that everybody enjoys the cake! i'd be having the pizza and the cake if i was there! greedy old me! 

  	just been rather embarrassed - the neighbour knocked on the door just after a kitty had done a smelly poop - there was no way the neighbour could not have smelt it! and declined our invitation to come in the house!! in my defence me and nick had been in the kitchen washing up and couldn't smell it in there! bloody cats!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 8, 2011)

rofl Lou!  Well, if you had a kid and the bloody kid had a messy nappy, that would have smelt 10 times worse!  Your neighbours need to toughen up a bit!  Besides, cats rule...everything. There isn't anything anyone can do about it!!  Meow!

  	Even though I have allergies, I am loving the slightly warmer weather, open windows, listening to the peepers peeping across the street and all the birds singing.  I love spring!!


----------



## nunu (Apr 8, 2011)

[quote name="LMD84" url="/forum/thread/98741/bimbos-unite/15660#post_2104528"]







 we'd love having you posting that much sweetie! you rock! 
 


good man!! pizza is always a winner in my book! hee hee! i hope you all have a lovely day and that everybody enjoys the cake! i'd be having the pizza and the cake if i was there! greedy old me! 
 
just been rather embarrassed - the neighbour knocked on the door just after a kitty had done a smelly poop - there was no way the neighbour could not have smelt it! and declined our invitation to come in the house!! in my defence me and nick had been in the kitchen washing up and couldn't smell it in there! bloody cats!
 
 
[/quote]  Lou you are soo sweet, thank you!!! I think that you rock so much, you're so nice and friendly      The kitty story is rather funny! xx


----------



## shadowaddict (Apr 8, 2011)

Rockin--I hope your son has a great birthday. Pizza is always yum. My daughter and I ordered some this week. My hubby is not as crazy for as we are so when he's out of town we usually have some.

  	Lou-- that's funny about the kitty smell. We wonder sometimes what in the world goes on inside of Smokey's tummy beacuse he smells worse than any I've ever been around. I would be absolutely mortified if someone came in or to the door after one of his smellys.

  	This may have already be posted somewhere but on T's site she has that Bobbi Brown is having a friends and family 20% off sale April 11-13 no code needed.

  	Just scroll down a bit for info.

http://www.temptalia.com/


----------



## JennsJewelz (Apr 8, 2011)

Hiya everyone! Congratulations, Nonny!!!!  It sounds like it was quite the ordeal, but I'm glad everyone is home safe and sound and everyone's happy! 

  	Sorry to say hi and run again, but I have one last tiny assignment I need to finish tonight, because tomorrow I'm going to Quebec on a surprise trip for my cousin's baby shower!  She's having a little girl!  I did a french mani with silver roses in honour of the occasion:







 



  	I'll be back on Wednesday - hope everyone has an amazing weekend!


----------



## shadowaddict (Apr 8, 2011)

Thank you. They went home today. I dashed down to their house before they got home and put a "Welcome Home A.J." sign on the front door. I didn't do anything too big, just regular printer paper. i really wanted to buy a cute yard sign but I've heard you shouldn't do that anymore because of all the wackos that might target you and try to snatch your baby. It's sad we live in a world with such crazies.

  	Wow Jenn your nails look so pretty. I hope you have a grea trip. It seems everyone around here is having boys. What does she plan on naming her? I'm always interesting in names especially girls names because you can name a girl something really pretty and they won't get teased about their name. With boys you have to think of all the many ways other boys could twist it around and make fun of him, particularly here in the south. But I imagine its this way everywhere.


----------



## shadowaddict (Apr 8, 2011)

I don't want to be such a downer but I hope you guys will keep my little grandson in your thoughts and prayers. The dr at the hospital had my son and DIL take him to a cardiologist because of a heart murmur. They went today as soon as they left the hospital. He has three holes in his heart. They said these will close and heal on their own so it shouldn't be anything to worry about. Of course we will though as with any problem with a child.

  	On a happier note he is eating very well. My DIL is brestfeeding and at first its not milk that comes out. I forget what that's called. It takes a few days for the milk to get going. My daughter and I were there last night for just a short time and he ate three times.  My DIL texted me today and said that her milk finally came so he was much happier. I guess he wanted real food. I told her my son didn't stop eating from the time he was born until his early 20's and during his teens he was a human garbage disposal. She said well at least then it's not coming from your boob 

  	I didn't breastfeed. I know it is all natural but for me it wasn't. I'm shy anyway and the thought just freaked me out. I don't like when other women try to make others feel bad because they choose not to. I feel it is a personal choice and you shouldn't feel bad either way. But I know some people feel differently. I do think this decision is completly in the woman's court. It is up to her to choose not the man. My hubby wanted me to breastfeed our daughter. I told him if he wanted to then go for it but I wasn't going to. I told this early on to my DIL and said she asked my son for his opinion but after that she thought about and decided. I said good for you.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 9, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> I don't want to be such a downer but I hope you guys will keep my little grandson in your thoughts and prayers. The dr at the hospital had my son and DIL take him to a cardiologist because of a heart murmur. They went today as soon as they left the hospital. He has three holes in his heart. They said these will close and heal on their own so it shouldn't be anything to worry about. Of course we will though as with any problem with a child.
> 
> On a happier note he is eating very well. My DIL is brestfeeding and at first its not milk that comes out. I forget what that's called. It takes a few days for the milk to get going. My daughter and I were there last night for just a short time and he ate three times.  My DIL texted me today and said that her milk finally came so he was much happier. I guess he wanted real food. I told her my son didn't stop eating from the time he was born until his early 20's and during his teens he was a human garbage disposal. She said well at least then it's not coming from your boob
> 
> I didn't breastfeed. I know it is all natural but for me it wasn't. I'm shy anyway and the thought just freaked me out. I don't like when other women try to make others feel bad because they choose not to. I feel it is a personal choice and you shouldn't feel bad either way. But I know some people feel differently. I do think this decision is completly in the woman's court. It is up to her to choose not the man. My hubby wanted me to breastfeed our daughter. I told him if he wanted to then go for it but I wasn't going to. I told this early on to my DIL and said she asked my son for his opinion but after that she thought about and decided. I said good for you.


	Oh you aree not a downer at all. that is really sad and i hope that his heart heals up. i am sure it will do without any issues. quite a few babies are bron with a hole in their heart. a couple of my friends had that when they were babies and they are perfectly fine now  great news that he is feeding well. and my mum didn't breast feed me or my brother either. and if in any weird reality where i did have a child i wouldn't do it either. i'm not comfortable with popping my boobs out like that. and as you say - although it is natural it is still uncomfortable.


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 9, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Even though I have allergies, I am loving the slightly warmer weather, open windows, listening to the peepers peeping across the street and all the birds singing.  I love spring!!


	I'm loving the weather now too! The sun is shining but still not very hot. I just feel more cheerful and springy!

  	shadow - I'm sorry to hear about your grandson. I hope he is all right, and the drs said they will close up, so you and family got to have faith. Don't worry too much!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 9, 2011)

it is really warm here today! so lovely! although some grotty men have been walking around the city with no tops on which is kinda grimey! no need for that guys!


----------



## nunu (Apr 9, 2011)

[quote name="LMD84" url="/forum/thread/98741/bimbos-unite/15660#post_2104736"]

that is very true! which is also why i won't be having children! hee hee! and yes this warmer weather is wonderful after the crappy winter we had! 
 
 



aww! thanks!  and yeah it was funny but embarrassing! i shall take pictures of the neighbours guinea pigs when i look after them. they are so sweet!
 


lol! smokey is just a bloke cat obviously! hee hee!
 
 




wow! i love the silver rose! your nails always look so pretty Jen! i painted mine last night but nothing special. it was a breight pink zoya polish i can't remember the name of! lol!



Oh you aree not a downer at all. that is really sad and i hope that his heart heals up. i am sure it will do without any issues. quite a few babies are bron with a hole in their heart. a couple of my friends had that when they were babies and they are perfectly fine now  great news that he is feeding well. and my mum didn't breast feed me or my brother either. and if in any weird reality where i did have a child i wouldn't do it either. i'm not comfortable with popping my boobs out like that. and as you say - although it is natural it is still uncomfortable.
 
[/quote]  Shadow: I agree with Lou.  So sorry about your grandson and i hope he gets better soon.


----------



## shadowaddict (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your kind thoughts for my grandson. The dr said it is pretty common but of course it still makes you worry. I have heard of people being born with a hole in their heart but I don't think I've heard of three. They go back to the dr in a month. I'm not sure how quickly it is suppose to heal. I forgot to ask them.

  	It was hot here today, reached 91. And whatever is blooming or flying around is doing a job on my allergies. My eyes are so watery and red. I look like I have been crying for days. I never used to have any problems with allergies of any kind but as I get older they are catching up to me.

  	I think there is some truth to something I read or heard about why more people seem to have allergies these days. It was that when we (I guess us older ones) were young we were outside all the time and I guess built up an immunity to all the stuff. And now kids and adults as well aren't outside very much at all compared to several years ago. When I was a kid we stayed outside all day in the summer coming in just for a bite of lunch and then back out till dark and same thing on weekends and after school.

  	Here's a little funny. My hubby and I went to my son's house today to take a few things for them. My son checked the little ones diaper and saw it needed changing so he laid him down and was cleaning the little one's bottom when he pooped all over my son's hand. If that wasn't funny enough while my son was cleaning that the little guy pooted quite loudly while my son's face was right down there. It gave us all a good laugh. As we were driving home my hubby said well I guess I should've told him to wait and make sure he was finished. I said nah they'll learn soon enough


----------



## shadowaddict (Apr 9, 2011)

I just saw this post on the Chanel swatch thread and was wondering if anyone can think of a less expensive dupe? It says it is a a Neiman Marcus exclusive . I don't think I can justify $25 for a n/p. This is so pretty.


----------



## katred (Apr 10, 2011)

All my good wishes are going out to you and your grandson, Shadow. If it's any consolation, I have heard of babies born with multiple holes in their heart and they do heal with a little time- the individual holes are usually very small. Single holes are often larger, strangely enough. 

  	For the peach n/p, I'm not sure, but NARS' orgasm polish seems like it might be close- it's a peach colour with a gorgeous shimmer. I'm not sure how much less expensive they are, though. Essie has some gorgeous peach shades, from what I've seen.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 10, 2011)

katred said:


> All my good wishes are going out to you and your grandson, Shadow. If it's any consolation, I have heard of babies born with multiple holes in their heart and they do heal with a little time- the individual holes are usually very small. Single holes are often larger, strangely enough.
> 
> For the peach n/p, I'm not sure, but NARS' orgasm polish seems like it might be close- it's a peach colour with a gorgeous shimmer. I'm not sure how much less expensive they are, though. Essie has some gorgeous peach shades, from what I've seen.


	i have the nars orgasm polish and it is much sheerer than this polish. although orgasm is beautiful, it still needs 4 coats and then you still see tip to make it work. this polish seems to have a bit more pink in it. hopefully somebody will come out with a dupe soon!!

  	have a great day everybody. i have the in laws coming so we shall be going out for lunch with them. just not sure where to eat yet! we shall see what they fancy i guess!


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 10, 2011)

shadow miami peach is gorgeous! I wonder if it is stll available at my counter, I have to have it! I can't think of any dupes.


----------



## nunu (Apr 10, 2011)

That is one gorgeous colour!  Shadow i will keep your grandson in my prayers. That's a hilarous story about your grandson pooping all over your son's hand!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 10, 2011)

Ooh, that is a pretty coral nail polish.  With all the various spring collections out you can probably find a dupe for it. They all seem to be carrying very similar colours. And don't forget to check into Zoya!  They are amazing! 

  	Best wishes for the little one.  Many are born with holes and I am sure they expect it to heal up with time or they would not have sent her home.  And I am right with you on the allergies.  My eyes are all watery but I am loving the warmer weather.  It is really turning the yards greener and I can't wait to see leaves on the trees again.  This has been one very long and hard winter! 

  	Will have to catch up more later.  My day is starting late. That is what happens when you read until 1:30am.  Hehehe....

  	BTW Congrats on the Grand National, Lou!  Whoop!  And so funny about whipping out the boobs. Something I never had to worry about, but I would imagine if I had breast fed (my sister tried for all three of hers but could not make enough milk so had to give up) I would probably for a week or 2 then get them right onto formula. That way all the good stuff passes over to them but then I and my boobs get freedom. Far too late for me to worry about that!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 10, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Ooh, that is a pretty coral nail polish.  With all the various spring collections out you can probably find a dupe for it. They all seem to be carrying very similar colours. And don't forget to check into Zoya!  They are amazing!
> 
> Best wishes for the little one.  Many are born with holes and I am sure they expect it to heal up with time or they would not have sent her home.  And I am right with you on the allergies.  My eyes are all watery but I am loving the warmer weather.  It is really turning the yards greener and I can't wait to see leaves on the trees again.  This has been one very long and hard winter!
> 
> ...


  	thanks! i was so happy to win something! perhaps i should have put more than  £2 on! hee hee!


----------



## rockin (Apr 10, 2011)

I can't believe I'm actually sat here sniffing my fingernails!  I was in Boots today and bought Revlon nail enamels in Mad About Mango and Pretty In Papaya.  They're scented once dry, and smell gorgeous.  I think Mad About Mango is going to be a favourite for this summer, being a beautiful coral/peach colour which will go perfectly with a lot of my recent makeup purchases, and some of my favourite clothes.

  	I rather like the look of that Chanel Miami Peach, but Chanel is out of my price range unfortunately.

  	Thanks to you, Debi, I now have Pink Nouveau on my 'want' list.  It looks great on you


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 10, 2011)

rockin said:


> I can't believe I'm actually sat here sniffing my fingernails!  I was in Boots today and bought Revlon nail enamels in Mad About Mango and Pretty In Papaya.  They're scented once dry, and smell gorgeous.  I think Mad About Mango is going to be a favourite for this summer, being a beautiful coral/peach colour which will go perfectly with a lot of my recent makeup purchases, and some of my favourite clothes.
> 
> I rather like the look of that Chanel Miami Peach, but Chanel is out of my price range unfortunately.
> 
> Thanks to you, Debi, I now have Pink Nouveau on my 'want' list.  It looks great on you


	Hehehe...I am a bad influence! 

  	I have a feeling I might be flirting a bit with corals this summer!  Hmm!  I really haven't anything.  They need to be more of a pinkish coral.  I need to think about this and see what I can find.  Less orange, more pink.  Hmmm....


----------



## shadowaddict (Apr 10, 2011)

Katred--I had not thought about the multiple holes being smaller than one hole being larger. That makes me feel better as that makes sense that they would close up faster.

  	I think I have NARS Orgasm somewhere. I was thinking this looked more coral and like Lou said more pinkish. I have a couple of NARS n/p and $17 was pretty steep for me to spend on n/p but going up to $25 I just don't think I can do it. I wil be on a search for a dupe though as I love that color.

  	Rockin--It took me years to stop biting my nails off and if they smelled that yummy I'd probably want to just chomp down

  	Debi--I love corals as well. I think one of my fav l/s is Ever Hip from the Liberty of London collection. It's a soft coral but a very nice everyday color for me. I bought three. You'll have to keep me posted on your great coral finds.

  	That Chanel n/p in Miami Peach looks nothing like the Malibu Peach that MAC did, which was one of the worst ever. It was a pretty color but so streaky. I could not get it to look good no matter how many coats.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 10, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Katred--I had not thought about the multiple holes being smaller than one hole being larger. That makes me feel better as that makes sense that they would close up faster.
> 
> I think I have NARS Orgasm somewhere. I was thinking this looked more coral and like Lou said more pinkish. I have a couple of NARS n/p and $17 was pretty steep for me to spend on n/p but going up to $25 I just don't think I can do it. I wil be on a search for a dupe though as I love that color.
> 
> ...


  	lol! yeah that mac polish was crazy bad! i am always left feeling dissapointed with their polishes anyways though.

  	today i am at work all 6 days because my assistant manager is on holiday. kinda annoying but extra money i guess.


----------



## rockin (Apr 11, 2011)

I was pleasantly surprised by that, too - not a hint of a streak (unusually for me lol)


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 11, 2011)

I tried Miami peach at the counter today and although only 1 coat, I can imagine how pretty it is! 

  	lou - yeah it's annoying. Hopefully you can balance out and get some time for yourself next week.

  	Today I watched Mary and Max. Have you guys watched/heard of it? It's excellent, I was very touched. It's about a grown man and a little girl who are pen pals and the man has asperger.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 11, 2011)

Okay, now Seche Vite is starting to get on my nerves. I love the gloss. I love the way it dries everything so quickly. But my nails were done about 15 hours ago and you can already see the white on the tips.  I know Seche Vite has a reputation for drying too fast and shrinking the nail polish, but in less than a day?  Grrr.  Anyone else notice this or have this problem? Obviously it is more noticeable the darker your polish.  Boo hiss!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 11, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Okay, now Seche Vite is starting to get on my nerves. I love the gloss. I love the way it dries everything so quickly. But my nails were done about 15 hours ago and you can already see the white on the tips.  I know Seche Vite has a reputation for drying too fast and shrinking the nail polish, but in less than a day?  Grrr.  Anyone else notice this or have this problem? Obviously it is more noticeable the darker your polish.  Boo hiss!


  	yeah i do tend to have this issue however this is only a fraction of the tip that gets exposed on my nails so i am cool with it. i tend to change my polish up every couple of days so it doesn't fuss me


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 11, 2011)

Lou~For the others I noticed it about 3 days in, but this was super fast-not even 24 hours in!  I do my nails weird. I put the first coat on, then wait until it is almost dry. Then I put the second coat on.  I don't put the top coat on until it is fairly dry.  Should I do it faster, maybe, or would that make it worse?  At least I wanted to change it anyhow, because I didn't like the colour of the polish I used last night. lol


----------



## rockin (Apr 11, 2011)

Nail polish always retreats from the tips of my nails within hours, whether I use one coat or more, and regardless of whether or not I use a base coat.  I put it down to being a Mum and having all the household chores to do.  Washing up is the worst - some polishes peel off the very first time I wash up.  I wish there was a solution (other than rubber gloves, which I can't stand)


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 11, 2011)

rockin said:


> Nail polish always retreats from the tips of my nails within hours, whether I use one coat or more, and regardless of whether or not I use a base coat.  I put it down to being a Mum and having all the household chores to do.  Washing up is the worst - some polishes peel off the very first time I wash up.  I wish there was a solution (other than rubber gloves, which I can't stand)


  	oh i hate rubber gloves too! i guess i am lucky because most of the time nick will do the washing up. but scrubbing toilets and showers is equally as bad for chipping your polish! trust me!


----------



## shadowaddict (Apr 11, 2011)

Debi- I have that issue also with Seche Vite but not all the time so I don't know if it has to do with the particular polish or what.  I read somewhere recently, forgot who/where that Zoya Armor Top Coat is really good. Today I ordered it along with Zoya Sun Shine in "Rica"  Do you have that color?  I ordered from enailsupply.com because the shipping was cheaper and I searched for a coupon and got 10% off.

  	Lou--My nails can be really weird so I wait a while between coats. Generaly I wait about 15 min after 1st coat and then about 20 min between the rest. It seems otherwise I get smudes even after a couple of hours. I guess somewhere under there it isn't dry enough. I wonder if our high humidity has anything to do with it. That's just a WAG (wild ass guess) I really have no idea. enailsupply.com because the shipping was cheaper n aaaaa


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 12, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Debi- I have that issue also with Seche Vite but not all the time so I don't know if it has to do with the particular polish or what.  I read somewhere recently, forgot who/where that Zoya Armor Top Coat is really good. Today I ordered it along with Zoya Sun Shine in "Rica"  Do you have that color?  I ordered from enailsupply.com because the shipping was cheaper and I searched for a coupon and got 10% off.
> 
> Lou--My nails can be really weird so I wait a while between coats. Generaly I wait about 15 min after 1st coat and then about 20 min between the rest. It seems otherwise I get smudes even after a couple of hours. I guess somewhere under there it isn't dry enough. I wonder if our high humidity has anything to do with it. That's just a WAG (wild ass guess) I really have no idea. enailsupply.com because the shipping was cheaper n aaaaa


  	maybe it is the humidity? i guess i am lucky being abl;e to apply straight away like that! it is good though because i don't hve much time to paint my nails but i enjoy how they look when painted!


----------



## kittykit (Apr 12, 2011)

I love how Seche Vite dries my manicure superfast but I hate when it goes thicker in the bottle. Have anyone else tried Essie Go To Go! top coat? I was using that before I tried Seche Vite, it dries the nail polish pretty fast.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 12, 2011)

I haven't had mine long enough to go thick, but even though I have a lot left, it has already paid for itself, IMO.  Much better than when I go have a manicure and pay a fortune, only to have it peel in 2 days.  That has happened to me at 3 different places, all using my beloved OPI.  Now I do my own. I like doing my own, too.  I get better with each practice and it is just fun to pick out the exact colour and relax while doing them. Seche Vite is amazing.  I switched colours and now am a pastel shiney, shimmery pink w/ LIly by Zoya! 

  	Woke up to find I sold a few oracles for 65.00. Not much, but hopefully will start swinging things back into sell mode.  I think my clientele has gone broke.  Money orders for 250.00 and 75 arrived yesterday, which is good, because a wee box from Nordy and a box from MAC all arrive today!  Oddly my second order via MAC which includes the pins and some regular stuff as well has not been processed. What a mess it must be on their side.

  	Time to get dressed, wake up, eat, take a nap....


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 12, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> I haven't had mine long enough to go thick, but even though I have a lot left, it has already paid for itself, IMO.  Much better than when I go have a manicure and pay a fortune, only to have it peel in 2 days.  That has happened to me at 3 different places, all using my beloved OPI.  Now I do my own. I like doing my own, too.  I get better with each practice and it is just fun to pick out the exact colour and relax while doing them. Seche Vite is amazing.  I switched colours and now am a pastel shiney, shimmery pink w/ LIly by Zoya!
> 
> Woke up to find I sold a few oracles for 65.00. Not much, but hopefully will start swinging things back into sell mode.  I think my clientele has gone broke.  Money orders for 250.00 and 75 arrived yesterday, which is good, because a wee box from Nordy and a box from MAC all arrive today!  Oddly my second order via MAC which includes the pins and some regular stuff as well has not been processed. What a mess it must be on their side.
> 
> Time to get dressed, wake up, eat, take a nap....


----------



## kittykit (Apr 12, 2011)

The 'not long enough' brush bugs me too *lol* I added some nail polish thinner last weekend so it's fine for now. I think Essia has 2 top coat - good to go! and to dry for. I have both but haven't tried to dry for yet. I'm using Essie base coat too, is it the blue colour one?


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 12, 2011)

Trying to sell tarot but had to play with my Candy Yum Yum. I will be all over this all summer long!  What a fun lippie!  I put Nivea gloss under it, as I usually put some kind of balm, and it is just shining pink and happy on me. I will definitely wear this out!  Even hubby liked it.  He said it didn't look scary, which in his world means "absolutely presentable"!!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 12, 2011)

yeah why do you think they do that? is it because they know the product goes thick and goopy before we can finish it?! 

  	Debi you are looking lovely! candy yum yum looks so nice on you! much better than on me!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 12, 2011)

Lou~I swear it is the brown bangs (fringe).  It balances out bright or deep lipsticks so my face just brightens up with mauves, roses, deep pinks, etc.  I hope MAC brings out some colours like that for late summer/fall.  I depend on Revlon during those months, or Estee Lauder.


----------



## shadowaddict (Apr 12, 2011)

Quote:

  	Yes I too have a problem with the short brush and it getting thick. I've done the same thing and added n/p remover to help. I think I saw that Seche Vite actually make a product to add to thin it up. I guess that's a way to up sales?

  	Debi--that lip color looks great on you. I can't pull off a bright pink very well. There are very few pinks that look good on my skintone. As I've said before I am very into corals now as they give me a pinkish and yet work for me.

  	Last night I played with  6 or 7 different n/p combos to see if I could come up with a close dupe to that Chanel Miami Peach and just couldn't. I did come up with some pretty colors though. I had out a lot of shades of OPI pinks, coral snad almost orange in various shades from med to bright and then put NARS Orgasm on top. The n/p that had sparkle was too much sparkle/shimmer with the Orgasm on top but they all seemed to look better with it than without. I had a few business size envelopes here on the desk and had them all covered. Hopefully someone else will have better luck.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 12, 2011)

See, now I have to be super careful with corals. They can look really sick on me.  Too orange and I look so clownish and I don't know. But I am determined to find the perfect one. 

  	Hubby always said I remind him of Winnie Cooper in The Wonder Years with the brown hair and bangs. Yep....Winnie would have worn this.  I think she did wear something like this a few times!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 12, 2011)

oh thanks for having a play with your polishes for us! honestly i do love the colour but the price is so crazy expensive... and i don't even have a birthday or occasion where i would be getting gifts so i can't get anyone else to buy it for me! lol!


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 13, 2011)

Love your new avatar, Debi!

  	I don't like the nail polish brush that isn't long enough to reach the bottom of the bottle too! I don't have many coral nps, so I need miami peach! 

  	I saw Too Cute but nothing was calling my name. I'm so glad I can now skip mac collections easily. This way I can try other brands!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 13, 2011)

MissQQ~Thank you!  I like the angle and love the hot pink!  Last night I put through another order for Zoya nail polish for several corals, lavenders and a grey!  I will let the gang know what the corals look like to see if anything matches close to Miami Beach.  How much is Chanel nail polish anyhow and is it any good, comparing to OPI, etc.?


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 13, 2011)

Can't wait to see your new nail polishes! You can check out the chanel thread, there is one on nail polishes. They have very nice colours, but are pricey.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 13, 2011)

I will have to check out a perfect coral lipstick, too. Yikes.  This is getting tricky. I keep imagining something terribly bright and orange on my lips, like my mother's old Revlon lipstick I used to wear at Halloween when I dressed up as a gypsy. Actually, it didn't look half bad in spite of the fact I was only 10 years old!  Tangerine. I think that was the name of it! Oooh...hehehehe...


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 13, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> I will have to check out a perfect coral lipstick, too. Yikes.  This is getting tricky. I keep imagining something terribly bright and orange on my lips, like my mother's old Revlon lipstick I used to wear at Halloween when I dressed up as a gypsy. Actually, it didn't look half bad in spite of the fact I was only 10 years old!  Tangerine. I think that was the name of it! Oooh...hehehehe...


	hee hee! i wonder if they still make that lipstick?

  	my day has been a bit poop. not many customers at work and i'm pretty tired right now too. not cool!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 13, 2011)

Lou~My day is zooming by with absolutely no production whatsoever!  I gotta sell me some decks! And you need kitties, some bright lipstick and a funky nail polish to make your day!  Maybe popcorn, too. Hehehe....  I can't seem to find that lipstick, but it was bright neon orange. It was also one of the only lipsticks and makeup my mother wore and she had it for about 10 years.  Eeewwww!  lol  OMG.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 13, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Lou~My day is zooming by with absolutely no production whatsoever!  I gotta sell me some decks! And you need kitties, some bright lipstick and a funky nail polish to make your day!  Maybe popcorn, too. Hehehe....  I can't seem to find that lipstick, but it was bright neon orange. It was also one of the only lipsticks and makeup my mother wore and she had it for about 10 years.  Eeewwww!  lol  OMG.


	good luck with the deck selling today! and i have the kitties next to me now. although dylan keep trying to sit on my chest which is painful! and the nail polish is sorted because i have just painted my nails with essie turquoise caicos and then topped it with the hot pink barry m crackle polish! very 80's style but very awesome!


----------



## rockin (Apr 13, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> good luck with the deck selling today! and i have the kitties next to me now. although dylan keep trying to sit on my chest which is painful! and the nail polish is sorted because i have just painted my nails with essie turquoise caicos and then topped it with the hot pink barry m crackle polish! very 80's style but very awesome!


	Where did you get your Barry M crackle polish from, Lou?  I've been in Boots and Superdrug today and neither of them have had any in yet, apart from the black, of course.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 13, 2011)

rockin said:


> Where did you get your Barry M crackle polish from, Lou?  I've been in Boots and Superdrug today and neither of them have had any in yet, apart from the black, of course.


	i got it from superdrug. they only had a couple of the pink left but loads of black. there was also space for two more crakle colours - i think one is blue but not sure about the other but they were both sold out


----------



## rockin (Apr 13, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> i got it from superdrug. they only had a couple of the pink left but loads of black. there was also space for two more crakle colours - i think one is blue but not sure about the other but they were both sold out


	I think the other one is white.  Our Superdrug didn't even have a space or shelf edge label for the new colours


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 13, 2011)

rockin said:


> I think the other one is white.  Our Superdrug didn't even have a space or shelf edge label for the new colours


  	ah yes, i think you could be right! i will buy the blue but skip white - i am never a fan of white on nails! no clue why, just not my thing. and these must have been new out because i went in a few days ago and they weren't there.


----------



## shadowaddict (Apr 13, 2011)

Debi--The Chanel n/p is $25. So that's why I am hoping to find a dupe. When reading reviews from a search everyone said the Chanel n/p was very high quality and and wore very well. I would say it should with that price tag. I can't remember which blogs I was reading though. I was on a major mission to find info or dupes

  	Speaking of popcorn reminds of my afternoon on Monday. I played around on the computer and around the house most of the day knowing I needed to go to Target and get a few things, such as toilet paper as I think we had one roll in each bathroom. Anyway I waited knowing in my head that the forecast called for rain and storms. So I'm at Target going through picking all the stuff I could think of we needed (of course still forgot stuff) I headed toward the front of the store and looked outside it was raining like crazy and quite dark. I decided I would sit in their little food area and have a diet coke and popcorn. But right then they were not letting anyone leave and telling everyone they had to go to the back corner of the store as we were under a tornado warning. Seriously couldn't they have waited just a bit so I could get my yummies to have back there? So I was stuck back in the mens underwear section, great couldn't it have been a section with fun stuff?

  	They finally let us leave so I checked out and then went to the doors and it is still coming down so hard but not as it was at least you could see. I couldn't just dash to my car as I bought the super giant thing of toilet paper, paper towels, drinks and all sorts of thinks. I just couldn't dash out with an entire cart full and there was no way I could carry it all. So I thought I'd go now and sit in the food part a bit and hope the rain lightens up. I got over there and the hot pretzels smelled so yummy as well as the popcorn. so I got a drink, a pretzel and a bag of popcorn that I tied up in a plastic bag to keep dry for my daughter and I to share that evening. There I sat eating my pretzel and finally I thought this isn't letting up for a while so I had to just deal with it. I tried to walk fast but I was pushing the cart and I had clogs on so my feet are wet and the bottom of my jeans were just absorbing it all. I got it all in my trunk get home which is 10 minutes tops from there. It starts to slack so I get in the house and as you would know in about 15 min it stopped raining. The bottom of my jeans were soaked about 8 inches up and my hair and all is just drenched. I get changed and was able to bring everything in. It did rain off and on all evening. I do like Target but spending almost two and a half hours there is overkill.

  	And about the popcorn I bought for us? I got it out later that night for us to eat and it was like eating a handfull of salt. I love salt way too much and put it on everything. I like it on popcorn as well. But someone there has a serious problem or they just decided to get happy with popcorn salt container.

  	When we were let free from the underwear I saw some mens graphic tees and wondered over there. I got this tee for my DIL I thought was funny. It has the Dairy Queen logo right on the chest and since she is breastfeeding I thought it was perfect for her


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 13, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Debi--The Chanel n/p is $25. So that's why I am hoping to find a dupe. When reading reviews from a search everyone said the Chanel n/p was very high quality and and wore very well. I would say it should with that price tag. I can't remember which blogs I was reading though. I was on a major mission to find info or dupes
> 
> Speaking of popcorn reminds of my afternoon on Monday. I played around on the computer and around the house most of the day knowing I needed to go to Target and get a few things, such as toilet paper as I think we had one roll in each bathroom. Anyway I waited knowing in my head that the forecast called for rain and storms. So I'm at Target going through picking all the stuff I could think of we needed (of course still forgot stuff) I headed toward the front of the store and looked outside it was raining like crazy and quite dark. I decided I would sit in their little food area and have a diet coke and popcorn. But right then they were not letting anyone leave and telling everyone they had to go to the back corner of the store as we were under a tornado warning. Seriously couldn't they have waited just a bit so I could get my yummies to have back there? So I was stuck back in the mens underwear section, great couldn't it have been a section with fun stuff?
> 
> ...


  	yeah that is what i think about the chanel polish! at the crazy price it should be the best bloody polish i have ever tried! i just cant bring myself to spend that much on one! speaking of chanel i asked when we will get the summer collection and the lady told me the 28th may!! how come you guys get it so far in advance?! we're closer to france for goodness sakes! isn't that where chanel is from! lol!

  	and that is terrible about getting stuck in the rain like that! not cool at all! i hope the rai goes away very soon for you! and sorry about the disspaointing popcorn! i hate salty things so for me salty popcorn is a no no! i cant image what it was like if it was extra salty like that!!

  	that shirt you bought sounds so cute and funny! you should take a picture to show us!!  

  	me and nick have decided to go and see scream 4 on sunday! i am so excited because i love those movies! and then of course we shall stop off for lunch at my favourite place to eat - Nandos!! yummy chicken!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 13, 2011)

Woah! Too steep for me for just a nail polish. Imagine if you ever knocked it over?  And who ever finishes a nail polish?  No way.  I can find a dupe close enough for me at 8.00 or less, I am certain.  I will only be wearing coral in spring and summer, maybe early fall, but that is it.  I am totally a seasonal makeup girl for the most part, except I love pinks and purples year round.  But if I am going out I make sure I am made up properly and not wearing autumn colours in spring or vice-versa. If I am staying home, no problem. 

  	Hey ho!  I sold 165.00 worth of tarot today.  Yay!  I only put one box up and it sold within 15 minutes.  Maybe I should take a look at more decks to toss? This is getting rather fun! And a friend of mine is supporting me in the sense that she sold most of her collection a few years ago and keeps around 10 decks now. I am not sure I can ever reach that low number, but it is teaching me not to get over-sentimental on decks I never use and just stare at.

  	And I am now looking at coral lippies!  I realized I can go for a cute sweet coral look with my pale skin and peach blushed cheeks, or bronze myself up and look beachy keen!  Hehehe...

  	<~~~Does not do salty popcorn. Ick.  I like light butter only.  No salt, no butter overkill!


----------



## shadowaddict (Apr 13, 2011)

Lou-I don't like very much salt on popcorn but a tad.  This was like someone wanted somepopcorn with their salt.

  	Debi--yay for more selling and so fast.

  	I can't bring myself to pay that for n/p either. I thought the $14 I paid for the Butter London "All Hail The Queen" was a bit high.  But I will say that I absolutely love the color and the performance. NARS is around $17 I think and the couple I have were gifts.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 14, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Lou-I don't like very much salt on popcorn but a tad.  *This was like someone wanted somepopcorn with their salt.*
> 
> Debi--yay for more selling and so fast.
> 
> I can't bring myself to pay that for n/p either. I thought the $14 I paid for the Butter London "All Hail The Queen" was a bit high.  But I will say that I absolutely love the color and the performance. NARS is around $17 I think and the couple I have were gifts.


  	lol!!! how rank?!  i used to be a salt feind though! i used to use so much on mashed potato! not good for me at all!

  	i hope everybody is set to have a great day today!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 14, 2011)

Wow...Sugared Popcorn!  I have never even heard of that!  We do have Cracker Jacks, which comes in boxes with a little bitty prize, and it is popcorn with toffee and peanuts mixed in.  Delicious and sticky, but you buy it at the store so not ever fresh.  There is another brand that escapes my mind right now, but I have not had those in ages. I wonder what other surprises await me whenever I make my dream trip to England....some day...in the yeas ahead!  How is the Royal Wedding Day mania?  I know I will be glued to the TV. Will everyone shut down for the day or will they all be on the store sofa watching it on a Sony big screen?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Thanks to all of you I am addicted in my search for the perfect coral colours for my skin. This should be very interesting. I can't wait for my Zoya order to arrive!  Of course, it still looks like early March outside and not a flower to be seen!  

  	Oh my, Lou. I can't even imagine you dropping a pigment. Was that the earth-shattering scream I heard the other day??


----------



## rockin (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm a Butterkist Toffee Popcorn fiend LOL.  Can't stand salted popcorn - bleurgh!

  	Currently trying out the nail polishes that have arrived in the post over the past couple of days.  The OPI Texas collection ones seem very watery, and after 2 coats are still very see-through, unlike the Sally Hansen Hard As Wraps ones in Berry Frost and Magenta Creme.  I'm also loving MAC's Radicchio lipstick - such a beautiful colour on me, and Maybelline's Coral Pop lipstick (420)


----------



## rockin (Apr 14, 2011)

I've been reading on Twitter that Christine from Temptalia and Karen from Makeup Beauty Blog are both at the MAC production facility in Toronto, and are currently watching Shy Girl lipstick being made.  They say the whole place smells of vanilla lol.

  	Apparently, Bobbi Brown cosmetics are made at the same place

  	Lucky ladies!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 14, 2011)

rockin said:


> I've been reading on Twitter that Christine from Temptalia and Karen from Makeup Beauty Blog are both at the MAC production facility in Toronto, and are currently watching Shy Girl lipstick being made.  They say the whole place smells of vanilla lol.
> 
> Apparently, Bobbi Brown cosmetics are made at the same place
> 
> Lucky ladies!


  	very lucky indeed! i would love to go to the mac factory! it would be awesome!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 14, 2011)

That sounds like fun, to hear about the UK!  I hope it involves cool places to visit and shop, bookstores and the like!  Yes, I am a reading freak!  We need a permanent thread on what people are reading and what movies people are watching, oh Miss Veteran Moderator!  (hint, hint, hint...)

  	I super excited.  I just made good use of the 15% sale at Sephora and ordered several high end e/s palettes.  3 from Lancome and 3 from Shiseido.  Lovely colours and very unique. I have more in my basket from Dior, but I have to sell a few nice decks first so better get busy!  It is a slow night on the tarot forum and super quiet.  Everyone is asleep or getting their taxes done at the last minute!!


----------



## shadowaddict (Apr 14, 2011)

Debi-Great Sephora haul. I can't decide what to get with my coupon.  I have been playing with the idea of trying NARS sheer matte foundation. It's suppose to buildable and good for oily skin. It also comes in some pale shades so possible a good match.

  	I need to get another UD liner in Stash as mine is getting to be a stub. I'll probably get a couple more colors of MUFE aqua liners. I need to make a trip to the store to play with some colors in person. There's more of a selection online but when I'm undecided I like to see if the store has it. I'm also still interested in NARS blush duo in Hungry Heart. I haven't heard if it is glittery or not. A bit of shimmer on my cheeks is ok but not glitter. Sometimes looking at NARS blushes they seem so bright in the pan but when I see swatches some of the ones I like seem like they would work. I get so undecided about things.

  	You guys that toffee popcorn sounds very yummy.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 15, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Debi-Great Sephora haul. I can't decide what to get with my coupon.  I have been playing with the idea of trying NARS sheer matte foundation. It's suppose to buildable and good for oily skin. It also comes in some pale shades so possible a good match.
> 
> I need to get another UD liner in Stash as mine is getting to be a stub. I'll probably get a couple more colors of MUFE aqua liners. I need to make a trip to the store to play with some colors in person. There's more of a selection online but when I'm undecided I like to see if the store has it. I'm also still interested in NARS blush duo in Hungry Heart. I haven't heard if it is glittery or not. A bit of shimmer on my cheeks is ok but not glitter. Sometimes looking at NARS blushes they seem so bright in the pan but when I see swatches some of the ones I like seem like they would work. I get so undecided about things.
> 
> You guys that toffee popcorn sounds very yummy.


  	i haven't tried that nars blush. i ordered deep throat at the start of the week though and i am just waiting for it to arrive at the moment! can't wait! plus i love how filthy the name is! lol!  and the aqua liners are so nice!! let me know which ones you buy! oh and they are doing some new ones that look like the mac liquidlast liners from what i can see. not sure when the are released though. i read about them on kraseybeauty's blog - good old Adina giving us the MUFE gossip!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 15, 2011)

Debi i have just sorted some new threads for you in the entertainment section! take a look at the reccomended threads


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 15, 2011)

Shadowaddict~That code for the 15% works for about a week, too. I put in another order. Hehehe.. I bought 3 Dior e/s palettes and a few lip pencils from MUFE.  I wish they shipped faster so I could look over things in case I want to order more before the code runs out!  As I organize my makeup I realized e/s palettes were my one weakness and so found some astonishing good colours that are not dupes of anything I have or something I would wear a lot and carry around with me in my purse for touch-ups.  I can't wait to see them all at once!  Most of the time when I go to Sephora at the mall they are out of what I want.  I can look at the tester but the stock is empty and I end up coming home and ordering things.  Oh, and I have the Hungry Hearts duo and it is not glittery like Angelika, though that glitter seems to disappear on me anyhow.  It is very soft, for a nude looking cheek. 

  	Lou~Thanks!  I will look them up!  I love chatting books and movies, too!  Deep Throat is nice. I have that and it is one of my softer colours. Again, just apply lightly at first since all Nars blushes are highly pigmented and go from there. I always put my Nars on in regular daylight so I don't end up looking like a clown. But they are buildable and so pretty! I can't wait for the new one this summer!  Definitely on my wishlist! 

  	I think my Zoya order comes tomorrow.  Between that and some lippies I ordered I am hoping I am part way on finding the perfect coral for me, if not all the way!  Time and testing will tell!!  What blush to wear with them will be the test.  Maybe a super soft pink or a super soft peach?  Hmm....


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Shadowaddict~That code for the 15% works for about a week, too. I put in another order. Hehehe.. I bought 3 Dior e/s palettes and a few lip pencils from MUFE.  I wish they shipped faster so I could look over things in case I want to order more before the code runs out!  As I organize my makeup I realized e/s palettes were my one weakness and so found some astonishing good colours that are not dupes of anything I have or something I would wear a lot and carry around with me in my purse for touch-ups.  I can't wait to see them all at once!  Most of the time when I go to Sephora at the mall they are out of what I want.  I can look at the tester but the stock is empty and I end up coming home and ordering things.  Oh, and I have the Hungry Hearts duo and it is not glittery like Angelika, though that glitter seems to disappear on me anyhow.  It is very soft, for a nude looking cheek.
> 
> Lou~Thanks!  I will look them up!  I love chatting books and movies, too!  Deep Throat is nice. I have that and it is one of my softer colours. Again, just apply lightly at first since all Nars blushes are highly pigmented and go from there. I always put my Nars on in regular daylight so I don't end up looking like a clown. But they are buildable and so pretty! I can't wait for the new one this summer!  Definitely on my wishlist!
> 
> I think my Zoya order comes tomorrow.  Between that and some lippies I ordered I am hoping I am part way on finding the perfect coral for me, if not all the way!  Time and testing will tell!!  What blush to wear with them will be the test.  Maybe a super soft pink or a super soft peach?  Hmm....


  	yeah nars blushes are crazy pigmented! which is a good thing! you use less so they will last longer! lol! i use orgasm on a daily basis at the moment. i freaking love it!  and show us pics of your zoya order when you can! hee hee!


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 15, 2011)

I should use my Deep Throat again. Haven't use it for a while and now it's a bit summery so it is a good time to use it.

  	Have a good weekend!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 15, 2011)

LOL Lou! I will!  I love Zoya so much.  The present nail polish (Lily) has been on for 6 days, not a single chip or anything. Once I pack up a few boxes and get rid of these nasty cramps I plan to redo them in another Zoya colour!  LOVE it.  I can't wait for all my e/s palettes either. I actually dreams of them, but it was really funny. The palettes were huge, like the size of a large round platter and they floated all around me, open, so I could choose which one I wanted!  It had a sort of Alice in Wonderland feel to it!  Freaky, but fun!  Mega palettes! 

  	I feel so gross I won't even put any makeup on until I feel human again.  But I do have gloss and some Juicy Couture perfume on.  I have to be fashionable to some extent, even in my jammies!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> LOL Lou! I will!  I love Zoya so much.  The present nail polish (Lily) has been on for 6 days, not a single chip or anything. Once I pack up a few boxes and get rid of these nasty cramps I plan to redo them in another Zoya colour!  LOVE it.  I can't wait for all my e/s palettes either. I actually dreams of them, but it was really funny. The palettes were huge, like the size of a large round platter and they floated all around me, open, so I could choose which one I wanted!  It had a sort of Alice in Wonderland feel to it!  Freaky, but fun!  Mega palettes!
> 
> I feel so gross I won't even put any makeup on until I feel human again.  But I do have gloss and some Juicy Couture perfume on.  I have to be fashionable to some extent, even in my jammies!


	wow! 6 days of wear is sooo good! see that is why i love Zoya! amazing colours and they last a long time! and that dream about your mega palette sounds great!  i am so sorry about your cramps though. it sucks being a lady sometimes


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 15, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> wow! 6 days of wear is sooo good! see that is why i love Zoya! amazing colours and they last a long time! and that dream about your mega palette sounds great!  i am so sorry about your cramps though. it sucks being a lady sometimes


	Mega Palettes!  lol  I love my wacky dreams. I always get the best ones when I am crampy or sick!  At least I have entertainment to look forward to when feeling yucky!  The day has been fairly quiet, though looking forward to Smallville and Camelot tonight!  I sold 150.00 of decks so far today with a 200.00 deck up, but no bites, which surprised me.  These can't move quick enough.  My face drawer is almost done and I need to clear things out to do my eye drawer. Everything is being moved over to that chest!  I love opening the large drawers and seeing everyone together!  lol

  	So, I flipped my husband out just now.  Hehehe.  Actually it stems from the sudden death of our friend a few weeks ago. He had a cup of tea, went into the bathroom to brush his teeth and go to bed and had a massive stroke. His wife heard him fall and he never woke up, passing on a few days later. He was in perfect health.  So I just asked my husband where we are going to be buried, what does he want, all sorts of morbid questions like that.  We actually have plots now. Yeehaw. What a cheerful thought!  But it is taken care of and we are working on the rest. When you don't have kids to help out and family moving away you realize you need to set these things in order or else.  We cracked up while talking about it...what kind of coffin, etc.  lol  Sort of like a Buffy episode! 

  	Aren't I just a bundle of joy?  Hehhee....


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Apr 15, 2011)

NARS 2011 Summer collection online is available today/now


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 15, 2011)

WhatWouldJoanDo said:


> NARS 2011 Summer collection online is available today/now


	cool! i shall check the uk site!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 15, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> cool! i shall check the uk site!


	Yep, we are trying to find a middle ground on some things. lol  At least we both want to be buried, but I had such a Buffy moment it was so funny!  Hubby asked me what kind of coffin I wanted and of course, being me, I said "You know, something pretty and girlie!  Pretty wood with pink inside!" Duh!  Scented with perfume, please!  Hee hee!  He keeps asking me why I don't want a wake, so I keep telling him no one will be around to come anyhow.  It is freaking him out.  I will probably fold on this one, but I hope I have time to think on it!  And I told him to be sure the lipstick and blush are pink, even if I am closed casket!  They better do my nails in Zoya....I need it to last a long, loooong time!  Hehe...

  	Okay, thinking happier thoughts.  NARS...oooh!  Must check on this!  And I just picked out some VS things with my rewards card.  Bah, only 10.00 off.  Phooey on them!  I better like my goodies at least!! 

  	I really am realizing why I am so hooked on MU and buying so much.  I never used bronzer, highlighter, concealer, primer, powder, shimmerbricks. These things mostly didn't exist when I started wearing MU.  I had one foundation and one blush.  Then the company would drop one or the other, or both, and I would have to hunt down something similar and it was so stressful.  Now I can just open a drawer and I feel like the world is at my fingertips and I can do whatever look I want.  I love it!  And it is all so pretty to look at!  Loads of pink and pretty colours smiling back at me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hope I am not alone in this!  Crazy for perfume has been a lifetime addiction for me, so that is okay!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi again ladies! Just got back from Quebec the other day, and I have some exciting news....


  	I'M OFFICIALLY DONE MY MASTERS!!!!!!!!!!! 












  	What a relief!  I'm taking an AQ course starting next week, but that's for professional certification rather than academics. I'm still super busy with all sorts of jobs, but it is pretty wonderful to not have any schoolwork left to do! That giant literacy project I was telling you about ended up at 120 pages. Ridiculous! Seriously, I do NOT understand why it doesn't count as a thesis. lol! But yay for being done! And Jerome is done as well, so we're planning on having a nothing weekend together, which we are both so excited for!!!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Apr 15, 2011)

Congrats!!!! and what a beautiful day to go out for patio drinks to celebrate!!!!!!!!!!!



JennsJewelz said:


> Hi again ladies! Just got back from Quebec the other day, and I have some exciting news....
> 
> 
> I'M OFFICIALLY DONE MY MASTERS!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 15, 2011)

Yay, Jen!!! And super congrats on your Masters!!  I hope you both have a wonderful and super relaxing weekend!  You deserve it!


----------



## sonu (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey congrats Jen.. Thats an awesome news... I wil l do a banana dance for you hun
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Debi & Lou even we have discussed it too.. We both want to be cremated..and if we are on life suppert he wants me to let him go & I want him to keep me alive as long as I don't die so he can't legally marry anyone else.. he ha ha
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... 

  	On life note I did huge multiple hauls this month & for the first time hide my stuff from  my Mr. Man as I thought that was not the right time...Have you guys ever done that?? Ohh just realized its just middle of the month... way to guilty street ...


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 15, 2011)

lol Sonu!  We talked about life support to.  He wants to hang on for a while, I told him to pull the plug on me and if I didn't die, take a pillow and smother me when no one is looking, because I don't want to live with tubes or be a vegetable. I am content with life, though living until I am 100 would be way cool! I actually used to think everyone lived until their 100th birthday, blew out the candles on their cake and peeled over.  Everyone would expect it and everyone would be ready to catch your fall. I have NO idea where I came up with this, but it works for me!  However, if you hear of a man killing a woman who owns too much makeup show them this letter and let them know I gave him the okay!  Hehehehehe....

  	I have never hid my stash from hubby though right now I am paying for it all myself out of the tarot sellings, so he cannot complain about a thing!  I am pretty good about balancing things out and so clever it freaks him out.  Sell a bunch of decks and buy makeup or clothes or a coach bag.  Sell some books, get a DVD. Sell some no longer used DVD's and get a book, and so on. There is always trading and selling to be done. You just have to get creative about it and decide what is most important to you at that time!


----------



## sonu (Apr 15, 2011)

My Husband never say anything to me either & that is THE problem.. He likes to see me getting dressed up & he says that shopping for me is a good investment as outcome is very beautiful ( Beauty lies in the eyes of the beholder so true lol ) but this time even I couldn't justify my purchases & if he will be nicer again that will push me even more into guilt street..  ..  I am gonna cook at home for the rest of the month & no starbucks for me..

  	.The thing I hid is a The balm shady lady palette which I got on sale from sephora yesterday.. Yesterday was a big day as I got my QC stuff in the mail as well as Urban Decay things I ordered from Hautelook & a Nars package & then I went to sephora. I told him it will be just bath & body stuff but then I saw that palette & just bought it... So it was already cosmetics overdose for him dint want to bother him with another...


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 16, 2011)

sonu said:


> My Husband never say anything to me either & that is THE problem.. He likes to see me getting dressed up & he says that shopping for me is a good investment as outcome is very beautiful ( Beauty lies in the eyes of the beholder so true lol ) but this time even I couldn't justify my purchases & if he will be nicer again that will push me even more into guilt street..  ..  I am gonna cook at home for the rest of the month & no starbucks for me..
> 
> .The thing I hid is a The balm shady lady palette which I got on sale from sephora yesterday.. Yesterday was a big day as I got my QC stuff in the mail as well as Urban Decay things I ordered from Hautelook & a Nars package & then I went to sephora. I told him it will be just bath & body stuff but then I saw that palette & just bought it... So it was already cosmetics overdose for him dint want to bother him with another...


	oh dear! well just skip the starbucks and maybe no meals out and that should soon make up for the money you spend on your goodies. i honestly think that as long as nobody gets in debt and your bills are paid that it is ok to treat yourself. i think men just get scared when they see us buying so much! lol! but i always spend more money on my make up and hair than on my clothing. so i save money that way - i prefer buying a new accessory than a new top and i tend to buy high end stuff so it lasts much longer too. hence why i don't buy as many clothes and stuff as my friends do


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 16, 2011)

lol Lou~Yours has to be hot pink with glittery pigments all over you!  Will you be buried with any that are left over?  Heehee!  But yes, pink satin. It is a must!  How about CYY lips?  That would make a statement!  Neon lips in heaven! 

  	So, someone on the tarot board pm'ed me today to show me one deck that I sold for 250.00 is now being sold for 800.00.  I knew it and they were hoping I would get upset, but once it is in another person's hands who cares what they do?  Fair is fair and everyone had the chance to buy it. So this person did. However, it has been up for days and there isn't a single bid on it. Not even for 1 penny!  So doubtful it will sell!  Ah, life is too short to worry about this. I got what I wanted. One less deck at a good price (I only paid 35.00 for it) and more space and MU!

  	And plane man is out playing!  There is a local man who has a private plane and he flies over our neighbourhood and environs, doing flips and other fun stuff (please don't crash into my home!) and has been doing this for about 15 of the 19 years we have been here.  So in spring when we start to hear him we all shout "plane man!" 

  	Yep, we are dorks. But we are fun dorks!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 16, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> lol Lou~Yours has to be hot pink with glittery pigments all over you!  Will you be buried with any that are left over?  Heehee!  But yes, pink satin. It is a must!  How about CYY lips?  That would make a statement!  Neon lips in heaven!
> 
> So, someone on the tarot board pm'ed me today to show me one deck that I sold for 250.00 is now being sold for 800.00.  I knew it and they were hoping I would get upset, but once it is in another person's hands who cares what they do?  Fair is fair and everyone had the chance to buy it. So this person did. However, it has been up for days and there isn't a single bid on it. Not even for 1 penny!  So doubtful it will sell!  Ah, life is too short to worry about this. I got what I wanted. One less deck at a good price (I only paid 35.00 for it) and more space and MU!
> 
> ...


  	OMG! CYY lips would be insane! you'd need an open coffin if you were to rock pink lips like that! 

  	and yes that is very silly to message you like that. you made a huge prfit and if this other person wants to be greedy then fair enough! and plane man sounds great!!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Apr 16, 2011)

@elvenEyes
  	I keep reading about your tarot decks and am now wondering what makes a tarot deck worth a certain dollar value.  How is the value judged/determined or what makes one of higher value than another?


----------



## Nzsallyb (Apr 16, 2011)

hey darlings im back! finally got internet! i love my new job it is awesome! just a quick hello will catch up tomorrow better!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 16, 2011)

LOL Lou~We will be the most stylish corpses around! Hehehehe.... 

  	WWJD~I never bought any of these decks with the intention of selling them or making money, so was not even aware that some decks would go for such high prices while others would go for lower.  Basically they are not just used as a divination tool, but a collector's item, like art, baseball cards, books, etc.  The quality decks are full of gorgeous artwork, be it original, classical or bizarre, full of symbolism, and something many love to study.  Some of us collect MU for the same reason. Different colours, unique items, various looks they create.  Again, it really is art.  If I deck that was popular or unique in any way goes out of print (OOP) the price sky rockets and continues to do so as each year passes.  You never know what the market will be like, however.  Right now with the economy and being in such a recession decks you could have once sold for 500 or even 1000 won't sell unless they are 300 or under.  Many struggle to pull out 100.00 for a deck.  So, I feel lucky I have made what I have so far, under these circumstances. I could wait a few years to see if things get better, but they may not, they could get worse or the forum, which has been changing for the worse lately, could go under and I would not have that venue to sell on. Thus, making the most of the time I have!  The best way to describe it is that tarot decks have come a very long way in the past few decades and are considered little works of art, thus if a piece of "art" by artist, theme, publisher, etc. is desired, that person is willing to pay dearly for it!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Apr 16, 2011)

@ElvenEyes -so with decks would you not touch it with your hands but instead store it to preserve the integrity, corners, etc like baseball cards or comics?  are a lot of decks particularly old? or are the highly valued ones printed in the last few decades as you mentioned?  as published artworks like prints would only a limited number of each deck be printed - I suppose so right?  There are so many niches of valued art eh? - very cool!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 17, 2011)

Quote:


Nzsallyb said:


> hey darlings im back! finally got internet! i love my new job it is awesome! just a quick hello will catch up tomorrow better!


	welcome back sweetie!! i am so pleased that you are enjoying your new job! location must make one heck of a difference for you! i hope you and Blair are doing ok!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 17, 2011)

WhatWouldJoanDo said:


> @ElvenEyes -so with decks would you not touch it with your hands but instead store it to preserve the integrity, corners, etc like baseball cards or comics?  are a lot of decks particularly old? or are the highly valued ones printed in the last few decades as you mentioned?  as published artworks like prints would only a limited number of each deck be printed - I suppose so right?  There are so many niches of valued art eh? - very cool!



 	I personally have never owned an old deck. They are extremely rare, as Tarot originates from the Italian game Tarrocchi and were hand painted, no lamination and only a few remain. After all, they are just heavy paper.  But those who do have them have them stored in museums or glass cases with humidity/temperature controlled environments, rarely handled, and then only with glove and great care.  Some bear seals of the noble Italian familys of Visconti, Sforza, etc.  Mine are and were decks that have been printed in the past few decades or even just the past few years that collectors desire either to use or to keep as works of art. And yes, the LE number makes a huge difference. If only 100 or 200 were made and circulating around the world, they can become very rare. So do any decks that will never be printed again and were highly popular from the start.  It can really get overwhelming!  You never know what to expect!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Apr 17, 2011)

@ElvenEyes - really cool.  Would love to see a hand painted set - sounds like I may need to seek this out in a Europe museum. Thanks for answering my curiosity !


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 17, 2011)

oh i forgot to mention that i saw scream4 today and freaking loved it! such a god movie even though i was super scared!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 17, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> oh i forgot to mention that i saw scream4 today and freaking loved it! such a god movie even though i was super scared!


	I've never seen any of the Scream movies. What exactly are they about? 

  	Sold a deck for 100.00 and hoping to sell a few more today! That pays for my latest Zoya order. I am working on my grey, lilac and coral polishes, though I had to sneak in a pink one, too!  And apparently I have a blur on my camera lens!  Hehehehe....


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 17, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> I've never seen any of the Scream movies. What exactly are they about?
> Sold a deck for 100.00 and hoping to sell a few more today! That pays for my latest Zoya order. I am working on my grey, lilac and coral polishes, though I had to sneak in a pink one, too!  And apparently I have a blur on my camera lens!  Hehehehe....


	well the scream films are basically horror stabbing kinda films - but back in the 90's when i think the first one came out it was very different to other horror movies out there and very good. i still love it but nick doesn't think it has aged well which is sad 

  	your zoya's are making me drool!!! sooo pretty!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 17, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> well the scream films are basically horror stabbing kinda films - but back in the 90's when i think the first one came out it was very different to other horror movies out there and very good. i still love it but nick doesn't think it has aged well which is sad
> your zoya's are making me drool!!! sooo pretty!


	I remember seeing loads of commercials when they came out and the ones for "I know what you did last summer" or are those the same ones?  Jennifer Love Hewitt, phones, screaming?  lol 

  	I am ransacking my tarot drawers and just claimed another for "eyes".  Now I have 4 of the 5.  (Poor beloved decks getting shoved in boxes!  Hehehehe..)  One for face, lips, eyes and nails!  The last is filled with tarot, plus 3 boxes, 1 other drawer and a whole 6 drawer lingerie chest.  Sigh.  And how did I get so many eye things?  I thought I had a handle on that one! I have to do some clever rearranging before the grand reveal!  I'm so tired, though. I think I have tarot selling burnout.  I won't put anything else up until what is up already sells. Then I am going to slow down to a snail's pace and pick at my collection until it is tweaked.  I have way, way too much. Blah.  Time to huddle in a corner with a book!  Upstairs, Downstairs and The Borgias are on tonight. Yay!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Apr 17, 2011)

@ElvenEyes - So I'm going to ask the obvious question.  Why is it now you are getting rid of all your Tarot decks? Money for makeup I understand, but are you no longer interested in Tarot?


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 17, 2011)

WhatWouldJoanDo said:


> @ElvenEyes - So I'm going to ask the obvious question.  Why is it now you are getting rid of all your Tarot decks? Money for makeup I understand, but are you no longer interested in Tarot?



 	Oh no.  I had way too many decks.  Over 600 decks to be exact! I had too many that I didn't use and too many backups. I had already decided I was going to trim down in a few years and just got to the point where I didn't feel like waiting anymore, so finally started the deep plunge.  It is overwhelming, but I will still have about 200 decks when I am done.  When I am 80 I hope to have that down to 50 or even 30.  Hehehe.....  It is a long road still...and it doesn't help that I keep buying new ones that are coming out that I connect to more.  Paying for the makeup is just a perk!  The plan was thought out long before I decided to get hooked, or found Specktra and the wonderful world of YouTube gurus!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Apr 17, 2011)

wow 600! that is a collection. not that i should be so surprised with your dedicated drawers of new makeup and polishes; and the rate you 'haul' at.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 kudos to you for selling them and passing them on to others to enjoy. Now I understand your 'must sell a deck' dedication. Keep on keep on ...


----------



## nunu (Apr 17, 2011)

[quote name="JennsJewelz" url="/forum/thread/98741/bimbos-unite/15750#post_2107908"]	Hi again ladies! Just got back from Quebec the other day, and I have some exciting news....


	I'M OFFICIALLY DONE MY MASTERS!!!!!!!!!!! 












	What a relief!  I'm taking an AQ course starting next week, but that's for professional certification rather than academics. I'm still super busy with all sorts of jobs, but it is pretty wonderful to not have any schoolwork left to do! That giant literacy project I was telling you about ended up at 120 pages. Ridiculous! Seriously, I do NOT understand why it doesn't count as a thesis. lol! But yay for being done! And Jerome is done as well, so we're planning on having a nothing weekend together, which we are both so excited for!!! 
[/quote]  Congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## shadowaddict (Apr 17, 2011)

Jenn- Congratulations on your masters. I know that is a lot of pressure off of you with getting those big projects done.

  	Sally--so glad you are liking your new job and things are going well.

  	Lou--I haven't been on Adina's site in some time. I miss her. I need to check it out.

  	Debi--when you get your Sephora haul you know we love to drool over your pics of the goodies so please share with us.

  	Great you've sold some more.

  	And you guys on your plans for your everafter, I have no idea. You would think I would since I will be 49 this year and my father passed away at 50. My hubby's dad bought a goup of plots years ago so we have that. We just tease each other nothing ever serious about it. When my hubby was very young his dr told him he was very healthy and will live to be126. I think he really believes Actually his grandmother passed away right before her 101st b-day and his grandfather on his mom's side was 96 when he passed. My hubby always says he figures I'll kill over given my family record and he can upgrade. I told him then to cremated and put me in a vase on top of the headboard then. I told him the other day he could just have me cremated and put me in with Ishmaels' (my doggie) ashes as that is what I am going to do when he passes.

  	My mother adored roses and had lots of rose bushes in her yard. So when she pass four years ago we picked a casket that was a lovely soft rose color with beautiful matching interior. if I'm remembering correctly there was a small rose in a just a slight darker rose color near each corner. It sounds kind of tacky but it was quite elegant and so very much her.

  	I never made it to Sephora so I must go by the 21st. I like when they do the 20% off but oh well every bit helps.


----------



## shadowaddict (Apr 17, 2011)

Oh Debi, thanks for the NARS Hungry Heart review. I'm glad it is not all glittery so I will have to check that out.

  	I have got to stay off of the Chanel threads. They have me drooling over there and I still cannot get that damn Miami Peach n/p out of my head. i am still playing with a gazillion color combo but sadly nothing.


  	Forgot who asked this, I'm so far behind. But yes I hate to admit it but I have slipped bags and boxes from UPS in and hidden them away taking things out bit by bit. I never used to do this or even think that I ever would but for the last few years I am guilty of doing this here and there. I'm not quite sure why, probably hubby's comments on my spending habits and non-stop shopping. I don't think he gets that I buy for everyone in the house so it does seem like a lot.

  	Lou--I aso like quality items so on clothing I wait a bit when things first come out hoping to catch them at a discount. Since I don't work outside the home I don't go super high end though. I can do well with quality classic casualy pieces that will last and wear well. I am a bargin shopper. But when it comes to my makeup and hair just can't do it. I mean I don't go and get a $150--$200 haircut. But I figure anywhere from $60--$75 is reasonable. I have been trying to do my base color myself and then go get highlights and lowlights. So I guess that helps a bit. That usually saves anywhere from $75-$100.  I also am certainly not getting any younger which adds to my skincare cost. I am not going to go to these dinners with him wearing cheap crappy makeup. It's intimidating enough with the men who are showing off their new trophy wives. I can't compete with them so I may as well feel as good as I can. I hate those social things anyway. They make me uncomfortable as I am pretty shy so I basically role-playI hate those social things anyway.  through them


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 18, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Oh Debi, thanks for the NARS Hungry Heart review. I'm glad it is not all glittery so I will have to check that out.
> 
> I have got to stay off of the Chanel threads. They have me drooling over there and I still cannot get that damn Miami Peach n/p out of my head. i am still playing with a gazillion color combo but sadly nothing.
> 
> ...


  	oh that is like me! i will find some clothes that i want and then wait for them to go on sale! plus we have a site in the uk called brandalley where you can buy designer clothes for almost half price. sometimes they are from past seasons but that never botheres me. rthey do shoes and accessories too! and i spend quite ab bit on my hair but that is only because i am so fussy with it! and my hairdresser is amazing and so sweet, she is always giving me products to try out and she always makes sure my hair olooks perfect. speaking of which i need my highlights doing wityhin the next month! i'm getting some roots going on! 

  	and i am sure you look bneautiful! sod the trophy wives!!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Apr 18, 2011)

ahhhh debi pretty nail polish!!! the katy perry opi has just hit the shops here. and quite cute doesnt come out for another month here sigh


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 18, 2011)

Welcome back, sally! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We have Quite Cute but I can pass everything. 

  	jenns - congrats!

  	debi - the zoya nps look beautiful! Love all the corals since it is now spring/summer! ENjoy!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 18, 2011)

http://www.specktra.net/specktrablog/2011/04/18/specktra-youtube-channel/

  	check it out guys!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 18, 2011)

Lou~The blog is fantastic!  It is so fun to hear your voice!  And you are a good speaker...you did a fabulous job!  This will be such fun!  I love British comedies like Fawlty Towers, Vicar of Dibley, As Time Goes By, etc.  Vicar cracks me up!  I loved seeing you holding up a pigment in Teal!  Yay for the Queen of Pigments!!  A lovely introduction of yourself and they things you enjoy.  I will put my mind to what I would love to see on a blog and post more!  I did put up something!  Excellent idea!


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 18, 2011)

My post has been eaten up twice. I'll try again. Love what you did, Lou! You have a lovely voice and I agree with Debi, you are a good speaker. You looked like you were having lots of fun in the pics too!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 18, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> My post has been eaten up twice. I'll try again. Love what you did, Lou! You have a lovely voice and I agree with Debi, you are a good speaker. You looked like you were having lots of fun in the pics too!


  	aw sorry about specktra eating your posts but thanks for the compliment! and i was nervous as hell doing that video - my lighting sucks, my face looked huge and i held something upside down at one point! lol! at least with photos i can do better angles so i don't look so chubby! lol!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 18, 2011)

Will you stop chewing yourself up like that!  You looked completely calm and collected (with my luck I would have had a huge allergy attack in the middle of it!) you speak so clearly ( I sound like a mouse) and you did a fabulous job!  Heck, I dragged my hubby from his computer into this room and made him watch and said "There is Lou!  Isn't she adorable?"  lol  And explained to him the whole new blogging concept.  I love dragging him into stuff he probably doesn't really care about until he does and it becomes the topic at the dinner table.  Next I will catch him opening up my MU drawers and checking things out!  He never was into tarot, but once in a while I caught him checking out cards I pulled and left on the dining room table for a personal reading. He knows nothing about tarot but the art can really pull you in. I am a bad influence.  Hehehehe...  Besides, it was such an historical moment watching you lift a vial of pigment on video! Hail the Queen!


----------



## nunu (Apr 18, 2011)

Lou i loved your video!!!!!  Hope everyone had an amazing weekend!


----------



## rockin (Apr 18, 2011)

I've just seen your video, Lou.  Well done! You speak so clearly, and it was great to be able to hear your voice.  I haven't got the confidence to get in front of a video camera myself, or even a regular camera.

  	I had a great day out today with my parents and my kids, at Wingham Wildlife Park.  The sun shone all day, and I stood for ages watching a couple of 7-week old tiger cubs


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 19, 2011)

rockin said:


> I've just seen your video, Lou.  Well done! You speak so clearly, and it was great to be able to hear your voice.  I haven't got the confidence to get in front of a video camera myself, or even a regular camera.
> 
> I had a great day out today with my parents and my kids, at Wingham Wildlife Park.  The sun shone all day, and I stood for ages watching a couple of 7-week old tiger cubs


	aw thanks sweetie! i have to pretend to be confident i guess! lol! and i bet you had an amazing time at the park!!! baby tigers are so cute! i bet your kids had a great time seeing the animals!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 19, 2011)

Good morning, everyone!  Rainy day here, which is good because I have housework to get done.  I am tired, but I woke up, turned on the tv and watched all of The Sixth Sense.  With that as a start to my day, you know things are going to be weird!  But I remember other scenes...more about the girl being poisoned and more about the hangings at the courtroom.  There must have been a director's cut or something. Anyone know? 

  	And then there is Sephora.  I have been a VIB for a while now, but never received a card, so at the store I asked for one and they gave me a number and said to call and they would give me one.  I called and they said no, the store has them.  So they called the manager of that store while I was waiting on the other line and took care of it.  Last night we zoomed over to the mall and there was a big stack of cards. I think they have been cheating or lazy, but it takes like 1/2 a second to lift it up and bleep it onto the computer. Sheesh.  Anyways, got that, hauled a few things, hauled some more at Nordstrom and a bit at MAC.  I think I am becoming more of a fan of Nordstrom or online shopping because I can find exactly what I want (Sephora is always empty) and Sephora has limited colours, even online.  MAC was interesting to.  They had Teal pigment (yes, Lou, I made you proud and bought it!) but Teal is not on their website.  Interesting.........  I guess from now on I will make a shopping list of specific items and ferret them out at different locations.  I also don't like the lighting at Sephora. Things look pink, soft pink, and you bring it home and it is brown.  I can't even check really in the car, because the stores are closing and it is dark out! 

  	Anyhow. off to start my day and see if I can sell more tarot. I have stuff coming in the mail today (eeek!) from Victoria's Secret and Sephora, so must keep the balance!  I have a few fun selling ideas!  Wish me luck!


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 19, 2011)

^^ I like The Sixth Sense, it was my favourite movie for a long time until another came along. But it is quite scary. I don't know about any cuts. I don't watch horror movies so no Scream for me.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 19, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> ^^ I like The Sixth Sense, it was my favourite movie for a long time until another came along. But it is quite scary. I don't know about any cuts. I don't watch horror movies so no Scream for me.


	oh yes! the sixth sense is so scary that neither me nor nick can watch it anymore!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 19, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> oh yes! the sixth sense is so scary that neither me nor nick can watch it anymore!



 	lol  And I want to see it again! But I was right. I saw a bunch of deleted scenes on YouTube and know there are more!  I'm not getting much done today, but I did sell a deck for $85.00!  Yay!  Must get moving. This house is dusty!!


----------



## banana1234 (Apr 19, 2011)

GREAT JOB ON THE BLOG LOU!

	you did a great job, i would find it so hard to talk for that long! i would be making mistakes and keep having to redo it!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 19, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> you did a great job, i would find it so hard to talk for that long! i would be making mistakes and keep having to redo it!


  	aw thanks! i managed to do it pretty much in one go - just cut the camera a few times when i thought i was going to laugh! lol!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 19, 2011)

oh and you look beautiful in your new picture sweetie!!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Apr 19, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> http://www.specktra.net/specktrablog/2011/04/18/specktra-youtube-channel/
> 
> check it out guys!


	Ooh, I'll check it out later!  I'm excited to see and hear you! 


  	So my Master's may be done, but work, job applications and now my AQ course are currently taking over my life. If I go MIA for too long, that's why  Hopefully I'll get a bit of a break at the end of June, because I'll be done my AQ course, done tutoring, and finished work study, so Jerome and I may make a quick New York and New Jersey trip as a celebration of being done and to get to see his family again  We'll see, though! Summer camp is all of July, and then if we get hired abroad, we'll be moving on the 1st of August! lol So far, there are a couple of schools interested in us in Germany and China, and we're looking into another one in Japan. Fingers crossed!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 20, 2011)

i will keep my fingers crossed ofr you jen that you and jerome get jobs very soon! i am sure all your hard work pays off!

  	i have next week off work and i am quite excuted about it. the weather is so nice. we don't plan on doing too much though - just going out for meals, shopping and perhaps decorating the office!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 20, 2011)

WB Sally! 

  	Jen~Best of luck to you on your job search!  I hope you both find something that works out well for you! 

  	Lou~Your vacation time always sounds like ours.  I love it that way.  Just mellowing out, puttering around the house and yard, going shopping, visiting, touring locally, watching movies, burning scented candles, takeout Chinese food, you know!  Fun stuff! 

  	Last night we finally watched Harry Potter and the Deathly Hollows Part 1. We never got around to seeing it in the theatre and then it was gone!  I liked it, but I miss the earlier days. I miss colour!  Some scenes (most scenes actually) were so dark that we were squinting trying to make out who was running in the dark!  We just heard a lot of heavy breathing!!  We kept dimming our own lights hoping to pick up more!  Acting was excellent, but I missed all the students and faculty. I miss Hogwart's and classes, Diagon Alley (yes, I want to shop there!), and their Halloween and Christmas decorations. I miss the Great Hall. I hope they bring all that back at the very end of the last movie.  If I could film the very last scene I would have the camera focusing outside the Great Hall, looking in, hearing the sorting hat cry out Harry's son's name and Gryffindor!  Then pull back, slowly circling the school, owls flying about, sun shining, everything happy and the start of a new generation.  Will I get my wish?  I mean I know how the book ends, but I want that one more scene!

  	So off to read, watch HP again, watch it rain outside!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 20, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> WB Sally!
> 
> Jen~Best of luck to you on your job search!  I hope you both find something that works out well for you!
> 
> ...


	yeah the deathly hallows part one was a very dark film and i think that the second half will be even darker! very good film though and i really enjoyed it 

  	oh and yes sometimes relaxing holidays are the best! i like pottering about at home sorting things out making it look all pretty! 

  	New blog post is up too guys - Spring FOTD


----------



## nunu (Apr 20, 2011)

I agree the second part of Harry Potter will be much darker. I love Harry Potter, i can't believe that it's nearly over   Beautiful spring fotd Lou!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 20, 2011)

I love organizing the house, the garage, the cellar!  We need to do all three things badly, but not until we are positive we won't get anymore snow!  It is still pretty chilly out there.  Then we do it again in the fall to prepare for the winter.  The lawn mowers and spreaders get tucked in the back and the snowblower comes forward!  Since we have not had any really warm weather consistently yet this summer is going to feel short.  It doesn't even look like spring yet.  My daffodils are inside! 

  	Yes, Harry is getting darker and darker and the second part is going to be rough.  I don't want it to end.  I do want to reread the series all through again from the start after I have seen the very ending.  Sigh. I hate endings of anything.  It is getting depressing here watching the various restaurants and stores closing left and right because of the economy. 

  	Love the FOTD Lou! Very spring-like and fun!


----------



## shadowaddict (Apr 20, 2011)

Debi, my daughter is into anything Harry Potter. In fact as I sit here at her computer she has three different tabs open related to HP. She loves Severus Snape and the actor who plays him actually she's pretty much into them all. She has pulled up right now Severus Snape's facebook and fanpop pages. She hates that it is about to end. She has read the books countless times and also reads fanfiction online. When the last movie came out her friends were either out of town or not HP fans so we absolutely_ had _to go to the 12:01am showing.

  	Lou--I haven't had a chance to pull up the blog yet. I've been spending tons of time searching out hotels and good prices on rental cars. My hubby has a business trip to Vegas coming up and at first I wasn't going to go but now I am. We will be there May 2nd thru May 5th and then we are going into Utah to Zion National Park. We've been a couple of times and it is just gorgeous. Then on the 10th we are going back to Vegas and going to get up early and drive to Death Valley. I want to go to Scotty's Castle there and I'm sure we will do more hiking. We will return on May 13th. We haven't had a trip together in forever. I wish I could have gone to Europe with him in the fall but couldn't. He was there almost three weeks traveling to different places. He got to go to some really cool places. I would have especially loved London and Paris, actually all the places were amazing....maybe some day.

  	Jenn--I hope this isn't a super dumb question but what is an AQ course?


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 20, 2011)

ShadowAddict~That is so cute!  When HP came out I didn't get into it. I was still enthralled with my Victorian novelists and not willing to step into the 21st century of Wizarding!  But 3 of my nephews were very much into it and it was all they talked about at the table, family gatherings, etc, so I decided to buy the first two movies to watch them and know what was going on. By the time they hit Diagon Alley in the 1st one I was hooked for life!  I've seen all the movies and read all the books, some several times, but of course now I am more into it than they are!  Hehehe....

  	We just watched The King's Speech. What an amazing movie and performance by Colin Firth and Jeoffrey Rush. And Helena Bonham Carter. I love her in period movies and wish she would go back to some.  I also think she should do more comedy!  Anyhow, I am off to bed.  Very sleepy, very dismal day, cramps and all. Blech!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 20, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> ShadowAddict~That is so cute!  When HP came out I didn't get into it. I was still enthralled with my Victorian novelists and not willing to step into the 21st century of Wizarding!  But 3 of my nephews were very much into it and it was all they talked about at the table, family gatherings, etc, so I decided to buy the first two movies to watch them and know what was going on. By the time they hit Diagon Alley in the 1st one I was hooked for life!  I've seen all the movies and read all the books, some several times, but of course now I am more into it than they are!  Hehehe....
> 
> We just watched The King's Speech. What an amazing movie and performance by Colin Firth and Jeoffrey Rush. And Helena Bonham Carter. I love her in period movies and wish she would go back to some.  I also think she should do more comedy!  Anyhow, I am off to bed.  Very sleepy, very dismal day, cramps and all. Blech!


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 21, 2011)

^^ Thanks I will watch the blog later. I love Harry potter too and I'm at the last few chapters of the final book. I'm taking such a long time to read that I've forgotten what happen exactly. I read a little of it and went on to other library books as they are due to be returned all the time lol. So it is taking me more than 1 yr to read it! 

  	shadow- great that you can go to vegas! Have fun! I want to go to Europe too. Some day... 

  	debi - yeah king's speech is awesome! Glad you love it. Have a good rest!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 21, 2011)

Loved the blog pots. I had no idea how green Lavanila was so happy to contribute.  I stumbled on them during one of my hauls, early this year, by getting  a rollerball at Sephora. Now I have several rollerballs and regular sizes of their regular, Vanilla Coconut, Vanilla Lavender, and Vanilla Grapefruit.  They are my hubbies favourites on me and one of my absolute favourites, as well! 

  	Just sold 2 more decks, so that made my day.  Right now everything I had up is sold, with one box out for delivery today and 6 more waiting for the money orders to send them out.  Then I can take yet another look at things and put more out for sale!  I'm feeling really good about getting this project done, but not so happy that oracles do not sell well and they take up tons of space.  The weird thing is that I always wondered what I would do with all these decks, or what my husband would do in case something happened to me.  By the time I am done I can make a fairly organized list of what each is worth and hubby could go from there, but I think I will just keep selling them until I have only my absolute favourites and leave it at that!  Still around 250 decks here.  Would love to see that number down to under 100. 

  	Very crampy. Today is about books, naps, movies, vegging out.  Just some NARS gloss and perfume today.  Far too icky for anything else!  Hope everyone is doing good!


----------



## shadowaddict (Apr 21, 2011)

Lou--I just watched the blog. You did such a great job. I loved hearing you talk, you have such a pretty voice. I also like all the pics at the end. Also that purple eye look toward the is gorgeous on you.

  	Debi--heehee on your hubby likeing the vanilla scents. My hubby like the vanilla also. I think men love anything that smells like food. If they made a fragrance that smelled like Doritos I probably couldn't keep my husband away  When I used to work everytime we had a meeting thatI had worn a vanilla fragrance the men always told me how good I smelled. Can you imagine the guys lining up if your wore something that smelled like prime rib or even a rack of ribs

  	I'm looking forward to our trip but I hate all the preperations that go into it. I will have to make a list of things for my daughter not to forget such as giving Ishmael his meds since I'm the one who always does it she'll forget. I always tape a bright colored sign on the inside of the door to remind her to lock both locks when going out or coming in. Of course getting all our clothes and such ready and the list goes on and on.

  	I had a great day today. My daughter-in-law asked me the other day if I could drive her and the baby to his 2 week checkup. She is still healing and sore from the c-section. After the dr appt I took her to lunch as she hasn't been out very much since the little one arrived. He put on a pound and 3 oz since last week at his 1 week checkup. He's quite the eater like his dad.  She and my son were thanking me so much for doing that and I was like are you kidding I loved it. She has to go on campus to do some tests and quizzes that she missed so I am going to watch him on Tuesday. She and my son are going to have a super long day with both of them in classes. I need to be at their house no later than 7:45am. When I told my hubby he just laughed as I am a late sleeper. I suppose sometime during the day Tuesday A.J. and I will both be out like a light. My son's last class ends at 6:00pm and they live about 45 min. from the campus. I'm sure that will be hard for Megan being away from him that long with him so young.

  	I hope all you guys have a great weekend and a great Easter. We will be going to my brother's house that is about an hour and a half away in the town I grew up in. My sister and her hubby got into town this evening. My son and DIL are bringing A.J. down to meet everyone. Everyone except my sister has not met Megan either. She came into our family in the fall and she and my son were both sick and were not able to make it to our family get together.

  	The more I get to know Megan the more I love her. She is a great person and I can see she really loves my son and is being a great mom. It was weird at first since I had only met her once about a month before my son told me she was pregnant, so that's been an adjustment not really knowing the girl that is going to have your grandchild. But she is fitting in quite well. Well not sure how she'll feel after meeting my family this weekend. We are all nuts but we have fun together.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 22, 2011)

i'm so pleased that the little one is doing well and eating lots! hee hee! and it sounds like you had a lovely day too  and it is so lovely to see how much your family has welcomed Megan and how well she is fitting in.  if she is a good mother and loves your son you can't possible ask for anything better 

  	i hope everybody is set to have a great weekend! i'm filming another video for the blog today! i'm filming inside a uk drugstore so you can see what brands we have and just what one looks like because it's pretty different to wallgreens and stuff!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Apr 22, 2011)

hey ladies happy easter! ive come home for the weekend to see family, am off to watch the rugby tonight! it is pissing down tho, so will be wearing my gumboots!

  	hope you are all well! i got the gaga 2 lippy the other day, it is actually quite a nice nude when you have makeup on (bit scary without any makeup on my face tho), and also got a wee mini of UDPP eden in the mail to try - i now see what all the fuss is about it all!! its amazing as a primer

  	def one for a CP! (no UD in NZ)


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 23, 2011)

Nzsallyb said:


> hey ladies happy easter! ive come home for the weekend to see family, am off to watch the rugby tonight! it is pissing down tho, so will be wearing my gumboots!
> 
> hope you are all well! i got the gaga 2 lippy the other day, it is actually quite a nice nude when you have makeup on (bit scary without any makeup on my face tho), and also got a wee mini of UDPP eden in the mail to try - i now see what all the fuss is about it all!! its amazing as a primer
> 
> def one for a CP! (no UD in NZ)


  	Happy Easter to you too Sally! do you have any eggs to eat?!  have fun at the rugby - i hope the rain stops or at least slows down for you!  and yeah i agree about gaga2 - quite a nice nude colour and nowhere near as brown as i was expecting! much better than the first gaga lipstick! 

  	i hope all you bimbos have a wnderful Easter - even if you are working like me!


----------



## kittykit (Apr 23, 2011)

Happy Easter, girls!! 

  	Hubby's in the US for 3 weeks, so there's only Sandy and I at home. He woke me up early this morning and we went for a long walk. I'm spending my long weekend watching series like Fringe, Pretty Little Liars and Nikita.

  	Lou, I love your Youtube video, can't wait to see more! I love Ribena too!!! I grew up drinking Ribena and I'm so glad when the local Tesco started carrying them a few years ago.


----------



## nunu (Apr 23, 2011)

Happy Easter everyone!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 23, 2011)

Indeed, a Happy Easter to everyone!  I hope you all have a wonderful holiday!  I am watching it rain and sleet outside...not particularly spring-like. I have all my clothes and matching nail polish/MU set out for tomorrow when I got smacked again with cramps. I may be spending the day huddled in my bedroom while everyone else is having fun.  Not happy about that at all.  I'll eat a chocolate egg, watch a movie and fight these darn things off.  Grrrr. 

  	Looking forward to watching that blog, Lou!  I have never been in a UK store before!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 23, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Indeed, a Happy Easter to everyone!  I hope you all have a wonderful holiday!  I am watching it rain and sleet outside...not particularly spring-like. I have all my clothes and matching nail polish/MU set out for tomorrow when I got smacked again with cramps. I may be spending the day huddled in my bedroom while everyone else is having fun.  Not happy about that at all.  I'll eat a chocolate egg, watch a movie and fight these darn things off.  Grrrr.
> 
> Looking forward to watching that blog, Lou!  I have never been in a UK store before!


	well it is raining and there are massive hail stones here!! not spring like here anymore! and it was so hot today too!! i really hope that it is warm next week - i don't want to be off work when it's raining! i even bought some new linen cropped trousers today! lol!

  	oh and thanks! it's all on youtube but janice has to give it the ok. then i can write the post and get it up!  i also have another great video planned where you will see inside my store! it is beauty related of course but something very different to what anybody else has done! because i'm off work next week it will be the week after when i film it


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 23, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> well it is raining and there are massive hail stones here!! not spring like here anymore! and it was so hot today too!! i really hope that it is warm next week - i don't want to be off work when it's raining! i even bought some new linen cropped trousers today! lol!
> oh and thanks! it's all on youtube but janice has to give it the ok. then i can write the post and get it up!  i also have another great video planned where you will see inside my store! it is beauty related of course but something very different to what anybody else has done! because i'm off work next week it will be the week after when i film it


	Wow...Winter has returned everywhere, it seems!  I love the idea where we get to see inside work!  Do we get to meet the guys?  Will you be painting their nails?  Hehehe...  I am intrigued now!! 

  	Watching Legend on this dismal day, but I cheated and ate a chocolate marshmallow egg to cheer myself up, while I really want to do my nails!!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 23, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Wow...Winter has returned everywhere, it seems!  I love the idea where we get to see inside work!  Do we get to meet the guys?  Will you be painting their nails?  Hehehe...  I am intrigued now!!
> Watching Legend on this dismal day, but I cheated and ate a chocolate marshmallow egg to cheer myself up, while I really want to do my nails!!


  	oh yeah! you will be meeting two of my guys! they're pretty excited to do this video! but i can't ay anymore just yet!  

  	oh and that egg sounds awesome! i haven't got any eggs this year because of my diet, but nick has a couple of small ones so i may take a little bit from his this afternoon! hee hee!


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 24, 2011)

Heehee I want your marshmallow egg too, debi! I will eat my Milka chocolate cream mousse egg. 

  	Happy Easter, everyone!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 24, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Heehee I want your marshmallow egg too, debi! I will eat my Milka chocolate cream mousse egg.
> 
> Happy Easter, everyone!



 	oh my! your egg sounds amazing too!! lol! nick actually gave me some of his hotel chocolate one today - so nice and creamy! i'm a little sad though because he is working tomorrow - the first offcial day off our week off! doh!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 24, 2011)

1 egg left. Ah...to eat or not to eat!  I am sort of all Eastered out!  I want summer, or even spring, to start. I want leaves on the trees!  I want to take this pale cream lavender polish off my nails and put on something bright and bold and glittery!  And I want the mo for the last two boxes to arrive so I can send them out and plot up the next batch, whatever that will be!  But we had a warm day, some sun, lots of clouds and pollen everywhere, so looking forward to the rain that is coming!  Other than that, things are just peachy!  I wish you the best of vacations, Lou!  Hope you have lots of fun doing just good ole stuff!!  Of course, I think you should crash the royal wedding and get a front row seat, take some pics and analyze everyone's makeup.  Hehehehe.....

  	xo


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 24, 2011)

lol! me and nick were thinking of going to london for his birthday a few months ago. but when we heard it was the royal wedding we skipped because it would be crazy busy!!but i shall catch it on tv of course  and you can be sure that is why i'll be watching - hair, make up and dress spotting!


----------



## shadowaddict (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh yeh, can't wait to see the dress. I don't like going to weddings but I love seeing pretty wedding dresses.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 25, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Oh yeh, can't wait to see the dress. I don't like going to weddings but I love seeing pretty wedding dresses.


  	lol! me too!


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 25, 2011)

^^ Me three. Our wedding celebrations are usually banquets held in enclosed restaurants and I'm usually very bored. Especially when lots of guests are invited, like more than 50, we are pretty much neglected. This Royal wedding will have lots of pretty things to watch and I'll be tuning to the tv!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Apr 25, 2011)

Happy Easter everyone! I hope you got to enjoy a nice long weekend!  I'm totally with you, Debi.... forget Spring, give me Summer!! I'm sick and tired of this winter weather!  Today's a running around to do errands day, with lots of little stuff to get done  I also managed to sell quite a bit of makeup today, so I'm happy!  I miss you ladies - I feel like I never get to come on Specktra anymore! Hopefully now that my online course has started, I'll be spending some more time on the computer for the next few months and I'll be able to multi-task with Specktra 

  	Oh yes, Lou, I forgot to tell you that I loved the blog video! I was surprised at how low your voice was - I've always pictured it higher, for some reason!  Maybe it's just because I have such a high voice - a soprano through and through! It is lovely and rich though, and I thought you spoke very well and you look good on video!  Can't wait to see and hear more from you!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 25, 2011)

JennsJewelz said:


> Happy Easter everyone! I hope you got to enjoy a nice long weekend!  I'm totally with you, Debi.... forget Spring, give me Summer!! I'm sick and tired of this winter weather!  Today's a running around to do errands day, with lots of little stuff to get done  I also managed to sell quite a bit of makeup today, so I'm happy!  I miss you ladies - I feel like I never get to come on Specktra anymore! Hopefully now that my online course has started, I'll be spending some more time on the computer for the next few months and I'll be able to multi-task with Specktra
> 
> Oh yes, Lou, I forgot to tell you that I loved the blog video! I was surprised at how low your voice was - I've always pictured it higher, for some reason!  Maybe it's just because I have such a high voice - a soprano through and through! It is lovely and rich though, and I thought you spoke very well and you look good on video!  Can't wait to see and hear more from you!


	hee hee! oh my voice can be very high pitched! but generally that is when i am over excited and shouting lots! hee hee! thanks so much sweetie!

  	yay for selling make up! i need something to sell! but because i tend to get rid of things quickly if i don't need them, i never get the chance to actually sell anything! the only thing i have been tempted to sell are my jimmy choo shoes - but i bought them for my wedding day and i know i'll never wear them again - but equally i don't think i can bring myself to get rid of them!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 25, 2011)

Jen~So funny you said that, because I thought the same thing. I expected you to have a really high pitch voice, like me, Lou!  Except mine is more mouse-like and goes higher and higher as I get excited until I am up in the rafters somewhere!  Squeak! 

  	I managed to pull myself together after a full 3 1/2 hours of sleep...I can't wait for bed tonight!  Got to the store and bought some cute costume jewelry. While I love (adore) expensive stuff, sometimes I just like loading up on the inexpensive goodies!  Sporting the cute choker I bought that goes nicely with my white gold/aquamarine necklace.  Smokey grey eyes by Bobbi Brown.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Apr 25, 2011)

ladies, i cant wait to see the royal wedding! they are having a build up on TV here in NZ from 7.30pm, but its not until about 10pm NZ time that the wedding starts to get going! she is so beautiful

  	and i get my new car this weekend! i brought a nissan silvia


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 25, 2011)

Nzsallyb said:


> ladies, i cant wait to see the royal wedding! they are having a build up on TV here in NZ from 7.30pm, but its not until about 10pm NZ time that the wedding starts to get going! she is so beautiful
> 
> and i get my new car this weekend! i brought a nissan silvia


  	yeah Kate is really beautiful! although she has lost some weight which she really didn't need to do! her hair is always perfect too! i'm jealous - i admit it! lol!

  	and congrats on your new car!! that is awesome news! i hope you and Blair are doing ok too! 

  	Today me and Nick are going into town on the hunt for a chunky wooden coffee table! and of course we will have a meal out and then do food shopping. we actually have no milk, bread,butter or any food staples left!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 26, 2011)

^^ Enjoy your meal out! Yeah Kate's hair is always so gorgeous. And I read that she is going to do her own makeup on the day! She took some makeup lessons from a makeup artist just for that. She did her own makeup for the engagement photo and all. Her friend said she always feel weird about people doing her face and hair, and I'm like this too. I feel uncomfortable for people to do my face and I don't like to go for haircuts, but I have to because I don't want to look like I have unkempt hair lol. I also imagined your voice to be higher, but really I love your voice, it's beautiful. Yeah we all get high pitched when we are excited or angry lol.

  	debi - you look gorgeous! love the makeup and the choker! The bb grey e/s is beautiful. And what do you have on your lips?

  	sally - congrats on the new car! The royal wedding starts showing at 3.30pm my time and I think it stretches until the late evening. Not sure, but very excited!

  	jenn - great! hope to see you more here! miss you!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 26, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> ^^ Enjoy your meal out! Yeah Kate's hair is always so gorgeous. And I read that she is going to do her own makeup on the day! She took some makeup lessons from a makeup artist just for that. She did her own makeup for the engagement photo and all. Her friend said she always feel weird about people doing her face and hair, and I'm like this too. I feel uncomfortable for people to do my face and I don't like to go for haircuts, but I have to because I don't want to look like I have unkempt hair lol. I also imagined your voice to be higher, but really I love your voice, it's beautiful. Yeah we all get high pitched when we are excited or angry lol.
> 
> debi - you look gorgeous! love the makeup and the choker! The bb grey e/s is beautiful. And what do you have on your lips?
> 
> ...


	thanks! we had a lovely meal out. we were going to go to an italian place but waited a few minutes at the reception desk but when a bloke finally came along he said they weren't open for another 30 minutes (it was after 12 noon!) so i thought sod it! so we went to nandos for chicken instead! i have a chicken breast in a pitta bread with spicy rice  yummy! then me and nick were naughty and split some cake for dessert!

  	oh wow! that is awesome that she is doing her own make up! she should come on specktra for tips! hee hee!  and like you guys i am not a fan of having people touching my face. i'm ok when getting my brows waxed but that is it really. i now hate it if people try and do my make up because i always think inside how differently i would do it! lol! the problem is that in the uk some of the counter girls are not actually trained so they don't actually do make up that well. that's not being bitchy at all - my make up is far from perfect! but in some cases i do wonder how they make sales! i do love getting my hair done though! but that is because i love my hairdresser and could talk to her all day long and we'd not get bored! she is a nice friend 

  	oh and thanks for the compliments on my voice guys! i guess it is funny how we imagine people to sound! then when you hear them they are totally different! i did a voice-over on my next video so you can hear me for another five minutes! lol! 

  	oh and Debi i am filming a video with you in mind tomorrow! all the things you can do with pigments!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 26, 2011)

Your lunch sounds great! i haven't try nandos but I have located where the restaurant is. What cake did you have? Dessert is the highlight of a meal out for me.  It's great that you found a hairdresser you like. I still have no luck and a different hairdresser cuts my hair each time.

  	Do you know if Susanne is back on Specktra? I have seen her updates on fb but I don't see her here anymore.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 26, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Your lunch sounds great! i haven't try nandos but I have located where the restaurant is. What cake did you have? Dessert is the highlight of a meal out for me.  It's great that you found a hairdresser you like. I still have no luck and a different hairdresser cuts my hair each time.
> 
> Do you know if Susanne is back on Specktra? I have seen her updates on fb but I don't see her here anymore.


  	Oh you need to take a trip there! If you like chicken you will love it! and the cakes was called a choc-o-lot cake and it was crazy rich! hence why we shared! it was two layers of chocolate sponge with creamy chocolate filling either side.  it was like an incredibly thick choc moose! and then they give you a little scoop of mascapone with it which is perfect! i hate to think how many calories were in my half though! and like you i love desserts!!! 

  	that is a shame about you not finding a good hairdresser yet.  i went through so many before (and bad haircuts and highlights too!) until i found Jodi! she the salon owner and is such a nice and funny person. everything is really personal there  and you can talk you you are actually friends! she goes to florida loads just like me and nick and we have the same tastes and opinions on many things.  so team the personality with the fact she does a great job cutting and highlighting my hair - she is the perfect hairdresser for me!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 26, 2011)

oh and i am not sure where Susanne is either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 she had some personal stuff going on a few months ago but she hasn't really been around since.  i'm pleased to see on facebook that she had a nice time in NYC though and i'm sure she hasn't forgotten us


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 26, 2011)

Sally~I am excited about the Royal Wedding, too. Over here William has been much watched and beloved by the average person. No one really likes Charles and we all were so sad when Diana died.  For us this is a new stage in Royalty in England. We think he learned a lot from his mother's life and death to be an amazing King someday.  I remember when Charles and Diana were married and how I and everyone else was glued to the tv watching it.  That night I had to work (one of those pesty people who call up and try to sell newspaper subscription trials!) and I used a British accent all night.  People loved it and bought way more. Everyone was British that day! 

  	Lou~Thank you!  I am glad I remembered that I mostly wore three colour schemes back in my teenage days.  Purples, browns w/pink and greys.  Grey really works on me so I am also excited over my grey MAC palette I did up a while back.  Glad you had a fun day today!  I am dying to see your costume jewelry.  For the longest while no one wore it around here, and it when completely out of fashion. Now it is super popular again and I love being able to go to any gift shop and just pick up a bunch of inexpensive cute things for a cute look!  I bought more today and a jewelry holder so will fill it up (I need another I think!) and take a photo of it tomorrow.  I love having it hanging, glittering and just waiting for me to pluck something off of it and go!   The choker holds together with magnets, strong ones, too, so it is super easy to put on and off.  I bought matching bracelets today!  Hehehe...  I got inspired by yet another YouTube video!

  	Miss QQ~Thank you! The lipstick is Temptress by Revlon!  I love Revlon...they have some awesome shades and very long lasting lippies!

  	Tonight I will finally try to rewatch the Borgias.  Last night I was still wired over the fire. I watched the news, I saw pictures in the paper and online and was wowed by it all.  I felt the heat of those flames, I saw the damage and heard it roaring.  I could not sleep because even though the house is now boarded up and no one is there I kept feeling like I needed to keep vigil, to keep watching, because I was afraid something would spark up again, like it did the night before, only then the fire engines stayed all night, just in case.  Now it is quiet and relaxing again, but all you have to do is look out the window and see their house all boarded up, the singed windows, the twisted siding, the holes and burn marks from the fire.  Sigh....  Here is a picture of one of the bursts that took place long after the actual fire was out.  The first fire was in that bedroom and the flames were pouring out of the double window, filling it up completely. That was the room she was in and the pets.  That is where it all started and then spread.  I won't forget the heat of it either.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 27, 2011)

that picture is aweful  it is scary just how quickly the fire can spread. that is why i am always so careful when we have candles lit at home - even if i leave the room for a minute i blow the candle out and re-light it when i come back in! i am a little crazy perhaps?!  and i shall take some pictures of my costume jewelery later for you debi! as well as these bangles i have a super cute teal and green necklace that i wear quite a bit. oh in fact i have just found a picture of me wearing it -




  	i love the pretty crystals that hang down! nick bought it for me on my 22nd birthday i think


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 27, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> that picture is aweful  it is scary just how quickly the fire can spread. that is why i am always so careful when we have candles lit at home - even if i leave the room for a minute i blow the candle out and re-light it when i come back in! i am a little crazy perhaps?!  and i shall take some pictures of my costume jewelery later for you debi! as well as these bangles i have a super cute teal and green necklace that i wear quite a bit. oh in fact i have just found a picture of me wearing it -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Yes, we just found out the whole upstairs was torched, too, and one of the girls lost all her things. The other one lived down in the cellar and was mainly worried about her jeep, which of course is fine.  They plan to rebuild and come back.  I hope the mom has learned something from this, but I feel like it is doubtful.  So, all we can do is hope and pray she got a wake up call.  I feel the worst for the youngest daughter who lost everything too, was the one who dragged her mother out of a bed with flames all around her and to safety in the front yard and now feels guilty because she heard her mother call a few times before responding but thought she was calling "Hayley" rather than "Help me".  So I hope I might run into her today to have a chat with her about how none of this is her fault.  The mother is now out of intensive care with superficial burns on her face and burns on her arm and torso, but not bad enough for skin grafts.  She will have a few scars to remind her of all this, but she will be fine. I think most of the danger was her being drugged out and smoke inhalation.  God knows what else was in her system at the time, too, so nothing helps.

  	Lou~My first cat never bothered flames or jumped up on the furniture, but I never left a candle unattended.  Taper candles get put out before we leave the room and my scented one (I only burn one at a time) is on an open kitchen table (I take everything away from it!) and only is left unattended for a second (answering the door or zipping upstairs to grab something). If I had a cat I would not do that. If I had children I would have no candles or lighters in the house at all.  Not until they were older teens. Fire kills. It just isn't worth it.  And I love candles and was taught how to light a match and fire instruction at 8 years old.  Being extra careful is wise, not foolish!

  	LOVE that necklace!  Gimme.  Hehehe. It looks perfect on you and is soooo your colour!  I love all the pretty dangling things!  I love that costume jewelery is back. Actually, I think they are calling it "Fashion" jewelry now.  Love it anyhow. Pretty, fun, quirky and unique looks for such a low cost and so worth the fun we have wearing it!  I can see this will be a new obsession for me!!  I can't wait to see pictures and what a fun blog entry this would make, too! As well as creative ideas on how to store it, which is my main focus now!  My bedroom looks so girlie!


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 27, 2011)

^^ The Revlon l/s is gorgeous. Revlon is my fav drugstore brand and I always buy their things when I was a student. The fire was awful and scary. Everyone must be shaken by it. 

 	The chocolate cake sounds delicious! I'm sure you have been keeping up with your exercise regime so no worries about the calories. It's great that you have a hairdresser who is a friend. Maybe you can plan a trip to florida together some day.  Thanks for the update on Susanne. I hope she joins us here when she can. 

  	I love your makeup and the necklace! The charms are exquisite. I have been thinking of getting a charm necklace from swarovski crystals and what you are wearing is inspiring. I don't wear bracelets so even though a charm bracelet is cuter, I think I won't enjoy wearing it.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 27, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Yes, we just found out the whole upstairs was torched, too, and one of the girls lost all her things. The other one lived down in the cellar and was mainly worried about her jeep, which of course is fine.  They plan to rebuild and come back.  I hope the mom has learned something from this, but I feel like it is doubtful.  So, all we can do is hope and pray she got a wake up call.  I feel the worst for the youngest daughter who lost everything too, was the one who dragged her mother out of a bed with flames all around her and to safety in the front yard and now feels guilty because she heard her mother call a few times before responding but thought she was calling "Hayley" rather than "Help me".  So I hope I might run into her today to have a chat with her about how none of this is her fault.  The mother is now out of intensive care with superficial burns on her face and burns on her arm and torso, but not bad enough for skin grafts.  She will have a few scars to remind her of all this, but she will be fine. I think most of the danger was her being drugged out and smoke inhalation.  God knows what else was in her system at the time, too, so nothing helps.
> Lou~My first cat never bothered flames or jumped up on the furniture, but I never left a candle unattended.  Taper candles get put out before we leave the room and my scented one (I only burn one at a time) is on an open kitchen table (I take everything away from it!) and only is left unattended for a second (answering the door or zipping upstairs to grab something). If I had a cat I would not do that. If I had children I would have no candles or lighters in the house at all.  Not until they were older teens. Fire kills. It just isn't worth it.  And I love candles and was taught how to light a match and fire instruction at 8 years old.  Being extra careful is wise, not foolish!
> 
> LOVE that necklace!  Gimme.  Hehehe. It looks perfect on you and is soooo your colour!  I love all the pretty dangling things!  I love that costume jewelery is back. Actually, I think they are calling it "Fashion" jewelry now.  Love it anyhow. Pretty, fun, quirky and unique looks for such a low cost and so worth the fun we have wearing it!  I can see this will be a new obsession for me!!  I can't wait to see pictures and what a fun blog entry this would make, too! As well as creative ideas on how to store it, which is my main focus now!  My bedroom looks so girlie!


  	hee hee! Debi i think i shall turn this who 'fashion' jewelery thing into a blog post! once again you have inspired me!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 27, 2011)

Oooh, yippee!  I love blog posts and videos so much!  I should be dusting, but I don't care.  lol  And it is super warm out so loving the heat!  It is 76 and actually humid out!  And my Sephora order just arrived!  Whoop!  And now I want to buy tons of fashion jewelry, which I actually have been picking at for the past year, so having fun with that.  We always see a lot more now, during the summer holidays, in gifts shops for tourists, and later for fall and Christmas, so a good time to get started on it all!  It is so much fun to pick out unique things!


----------



## dxgirly (Apr 27, 2011)

You look gorgeous Lou!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 27, 2011)

So here I was thinking I would have a calm day because the tarot selling was slow. Um, no.  I haven't even washed my face yet.  I fed the chipmunk!  I made my bed!  I opened my Sephora order and had fun, and then all heck broke loose.  Everyone wanted my decks and I sold 595.00 worth.  Yeehaw!  Happy Banana Dance!







  	And guilt-free shopping for me!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Apr 27, 2011)

Lou! The video was so fun! Thanks for sharing!!!!!!


----------



## shadowaddict (Apr 27, 2011)

Lou and Debi--you both look gorgeous with your cute necklaces and pretty makeup.

  	Yay for selling big amout of $

  	What's in your Sephora haul? I had a little one come today. I got another MUFE aqua liner and it is pretty much the same as UD stash. I had hoped it would be a bit greener.  I also got OPI for Sehora in "How Cute Is That" and it is way peachier than I thought it would be.

  	I also got MUFE brow corrector after HG and Shontay raved about it. I also got the brush that goes with it. I have to say so far I'm impressed. I threw some on to check it out right before I jumped in the shower. I see why everyone says it will last forever. It only takes an itty bitty bit. Glad I got the brush because it is very different from any of my others. I think it would be hard for just any slant brush to work. I'm going to give it an all day run tomorrow and see how it holds up to my MAC "Lingering" brow pencil. I go through those like crazy so it'd be nice to not buy those so often.

  	Sally --congrats on the new car, what color.

  	Lou--I'm looking forward to the pigment video, sounds good.

  	I need to figure out what time the wedding is for my area.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 27, 2011)

I am very excited about watching the Royal Wedding and hope we have good coverage and that it doesn't let me down!  My Sephora hauls are up in the Haul section. I meant to put up pictures of my jewelry holder today, but it has been insane between sleeping in and resting up from the lack of sleep due to the neighbourhood fire and then a super busy day selling decks, packing, getting addresses and checking on other orders!  I will probably put it up when I post my MU collection again in the traincase section, but I am not sure when that will be. May 2nd is our 19th Wedding Anniversary, so we have to think of something fun to do over the weekend, as hubby has to work the day.  Bummer.  Maybe I can coax him away for a few hours!  Hehehe...


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 27, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Lou and Debi--you both look gorgeous with your cute necklaces and pretty makeup.
> 
> Yay for selling big amout of $
> 
> ...


  	oh do not get me wanting another MUFE product!!! oh and the pigment video was a disaster yesterday. i kept spilling stuff, camera wasn't focussing and all that fun stuff! lol! so i ended up doing an april favourites instead and will do pigment making and my video including my work guys next week!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 29, 2011)

Fashion Flower inspired FOTD new blog post guys! i duped the fashion flower collection to save money


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 29, 2011)

Love the bright colours, Lou! 

  	Happy anniversary, Debi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Watched the royal wedding, parts of it only. I had to go out and recorded it in the dvr. Looks exciting! Tomorrow I'll watch the whole thing as I'm tired now. Have a good weekend!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 29, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Love the bright colours, Lou!
> 
> Happy anniversary, Debi!
> 
> ...


  	thank you!

  	i watched some of the wedding - skipped the start and just started at the good bits where they were doing their vows. kate looked stunning! although i knew she would  then i stopped watching for a bit after the were wed and then tuned back in for the kiss  have fun!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 29, 2011)

That looks fabulous, Lou!  I love the colours on you and you wear coral really well. I am still waiting for my order to arrive...hopefully on Monday, but I have been getting various coral lippies so we shall see what I can come up with and how it looks on me. Eeek!  Nervous about orange, but you never know!

  	Thank you, Miss QQ!  Hubby has to work that day and all weekend. I hope we come up with something fun to do.  I'm sick of his busiest time always being end of month and the first 2 days of the new month. That affects Halloween, my birthday, Christmas, New Years, our Anniversary, etc. It is getting to the point where we are not taking even a single vacation day anymore.  This has to change. I seriously think he is getting obsessive with work because he doesn't know when to stop and walk away for a while or live a normal life and it is really not boding well right now. 

  	I really loved the wedding. It was not such the grand affair as Diana's and Charles and I think that is a good thing. It was a real wedding with real love, not a fixed marriage.  They look so happy with each other, too, and so in love.  I can't even imagine all the insanity that will be going on today in London and at the palace!  I thought it was really funny when the BBC announcer saw the Queen turn around and walk back in and said "And so it looks like the Queen has decided this is enough so everyone must follow her back in!"  Isn't there like 650 people waiting at the table to eat, too?  lol  Just a small affair!  But the abbey looked awesome, I loved her dress, I loved that she kept her hair simple and all the readings and music were just perfect!  I may be tired, but I had fun and it was so worth it to watch it live!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks Debi!  and yes i agree that the wedding was beautiful - i wasn't tearing like some people were whilst watching - but it did make me smile. it also bright back memories of a childhood friend that i had who absolutely adored william!! and to be fair when he was a teenager he was an ok looking chap! but we all used to tease her about her royal crush! 

  	i'm going to be getting ready for bed soon. me and nick can watch a movie together - i want to watch camp rock 2 but he refuses the meanie! so we need to find another movie that we both want to watch! i hope everybody is set to have a great weekend!


----------



## shadowaddict (Apr 29, 2011)

Lou-I love your FF look. That was a skip for me also, very dupeable.

  	I thought William was cute when he was younger. What the hell happened

  	I just pulled up pics online. I didn't end up taping. Her dress was absolutely gorgeous as well as the second dress. The close-up pics of the cake were amazing. Every tiny detail was perfect and beautiful.

  	What were Fergie's daughter thinking? They looked horrible. Those hideous hats and the one with the blue dress was so tacky. The hem was terrible looking and the skirt looked as though it had not been pressed.

  	I know I'm being so critical but my gosh you are putting yourself out there for the world to see.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 29, 2011)

Just ending a relaxing evening; probably the first in a week!  We watched another episode of Camelot and it just gets better and better!  I really like where they are bringing this story. I never did get in a nap, so running on empty again!  But I got out a few times and adding to my jewelry collection in picky small amounts, as it should be. A few inexpensive bangles, though nothing as beautiful as yours, Lou! Some earrings, few small cheap rings for bling, a few necklaces, my favourite being a silver and crystal Fleur de lis!  It will be fun to see what is out there and look through magazines to find the popular styles to duplicate, but I also got a Chamilia necklace and 4 beads to put on it, so very happy about that!  I actually like their beads better than my Pandora ones, so mix and match!  Right now all I can do is think of sleep!  And lots of it!!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 29, 2011)

oh Kate's second dress was stunning too! i love the little cardigan she wore with it too! debi i am so pleased you bought some goodies! and a chamilla necklace and beads?! very lucky lady indeed!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 30, 2011)

Yes, Kate's second dress was gorgeous, too. I loved the little jacket that went with it.  And how they both drove out in their new car after the luncheon.  That was so cute!  The whole thing, in spite of it being royalty and tremendously expensive, seems so real to me.  And that is what I love about this wedding. It is all about love, like it should be!! 

  	Lou~We have these stores all around here called the Paper Stores.  They sell cards and some books, but lately have been focusing more on gifts like tons of fashion jewelry, candles, bath items and selling Pandora, Chamilia and Troll Beads.  And we now have one right here in town about 5 minutes away!  How dangerous is that??  They have been there for a while now so I am actually proud that I haven't turned my entire tarot collection into a bead one!  Could have been very tempting! 

  	I have no idea what I am doing today, but rather frustrated that it is windy again. My allergies are still kicking up and my eyes are killing me!  It is no fun going out when you look like you are crying all the time. My eye shadow is feeling very neglected these days!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 30, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Yes, Kate's second dress was gorgeous, too. I loved the little jacket that went with it.  And how they both drove out in their new car after the luncheon.  That was so cute!  The whole thing, in spite of it being royalty and tremendously expensive, seems so real to me.  And that is what I love about this wedding. It is all about love, like it should be!!
> 
> Lou~We have these stores all around here called the Paper Stores.  They sell cards and some books, but lately have been focusing more on gifts like tons of fashion jewelry, candles, bath items and selling Pandora, Chamilia and Troll Beads.  And we now have one right here in town about 5 minutes away!  How dangerous is that??  They have been there for a while now so I am actually proud that I haven't turned my entire tarot collection into a bead one!  Could have been very tempting!
> 
> I have no idea what I am doing today, but rather frustrated that it is windy again. My allergies are still kicking up and my eyes are killing me!  It is no fun going out when you look like you are crying all the time. My eye shadow is feeling very neglected these days!


  	oh my goodness they do sound dangerous now that you have one so close to you! i am still wanting a pandora bracelet - but they are so expensive to actually fill one up you know?

  	oh and sorry about your allergies! last week my eyes were watering like a bitch but they have been ok today  i have had quite a boring day today. nick got called into work so i have been on my own with the kitties all day. i have done some cleaning. re-arranged my mac cabinet and then re-arranged my dressing table. i think i need one of those ikea helmer things because i have got so much stuff now - it's going everywhere!


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 30, 2011)

^^ Which movie did you watch? Yeah the helmer makes my makeup storage a lot more organised. I bought two, both grey. 

  	I didn't get to see the part where the couple drove out after the luncheon. I must find it on youtube. I watched the whole thing until the kiss and it was very lovely. The carriage is amazingly grand and makes the whole thing fairytale-like! Have you ever seen a carriage, Lou? Like a royal one? I have never even seen a normal horse-drawn carriage lol. And I googled kate's second dress and love it! Very princess-like! Yeah the cardigan is gorgeous and feels so soft just by the look of it. I thought prince william was good-looking when he was younger too, but still not too bad now. Oh and I love Kate's earrings!

  	Debi- lol I heard the bbc commentator too. They stood quite a while at the balcony lol.


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 30, 2011)

I just watched the part where they drove out in the open-top car. It's a beautiful moment.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 30, 2011)

Well, William is part Diana, but he is also part Windsor, so he definitely will be carrying those traits. Let's hope their offspring break the habit and look more like Kate because she really is quite lovely.  What matters is his heart and soul, anyhow, and I think she will keep him in check. I am glad they waited and just seem so perfect for each other. 

  	Lou~What a fun day cleaning!  I love just opening my drawers and staring at my mu or pulling things out.  I am so thrilled that one of the ladies who has bought many of my more expensive decks has sent me a perfect condition, never used, MSF of By Candlelight!  What a perfect colour for pale me!  This thing has never even been swatched!  I would do a face except I have the attack of the cramps, so yucky me! 

  	I just watched a special on the making of the series The Game of Thrones. Another I need to add to my viewing list.  And I am about to rewatch The Name of the Rose.  Lou...it has more of the old 80's music!  Hehehe....  Sort of like Legend, Northanger Abbey and LadyHawke!  I love movies...


----------



## dxgirly (Apr 30, 2011)

Game Of Thrones is fantastic. I think you'll really enjoy it!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 30, 2011)

dxgirly said:


> Game Of Thrones is fantastic. I think you'll really enjoy it!


  	i have never seen this! i need to look into it


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks for the tip, Lou!  I swatched in and fell in a swoon! It is gorgeous and I am so excited. I feel spoiled and loving every moment of it! I only had Gold Deposit and Soft and Gentle, both which probably work a lot better with a NC complexion than NW. How jealous I get when I see people's collections and tons of MSF's. Do they not make them much anymore?  They really ought to have more fair skinned ones, as well as more for darker complexions. I'm still stunned she gifted me this!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh, cool about the gypsies, Lou!  I would love to know more!  I knew someone online who she and her husband, of European descent, travelled around England in their caravan, mostly in Dartmouth and Exmoor (I think I have that right).  Who are they all and where do they stay?  How long do they stay in one place and what do they do for a living?  Around the US that would be so illegal...a pity really.  The people I knew were artisans and they did have a website as well.  They sold their wares and travelled to shows or near towns/villages that truly appreciated their fine artwork.  How I envied them their simple life, but now they have bought a house and have stopped the travelling as their child is ready for schooling.


----------



## LMD84 (May 1, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Oh, cool about the gypsies, Lou!  I would love to know more!  I knew someone online who she and her husband, of European descent, travelled around England in their caravan, mostly in Dartmouth and Exmoor (I think I have that right).  Who are they all and where do they stay?  How long do they stay in one place and what do they do for a living?  Around the US that would be so illegal...a pity really.  The people I knew were artisans and they did have a website as well.  They sold their wares and travelled to shows or near towns/villages that truly appreciated their fine artwork.  How I envied them their simple life, but now they have bought a house and have stopped the travelling as their child is ready for schooling.


	I have no clue about where they are from - many do seem to be Irish though. And they usually move on quite quickly because the local councils force them to.  i think it's a shame because some gypsies do have a bad reputation and some deserve it, but others are just nice people.  Oh and quite often they will run local fun fairs or if they live on a caravan site then they have normal jobs like window cleaning and factory work. stuff like that


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 1, 2011)

Cool. Thanks for the Gypsies 101!  Hehehee...

  	Last night I was watching YouTube videos and stumbled onto one with and Inglot haul. Need I say more? I now have a pretty neutral e/s palette coming and my first blush palettes. Yes, palettes, because I could not keep it down to just 4.  Then got 2 of their creme blushes and said Debi...stop!!  But I look forward to them!!  I feel like I have exhausted Sephora for now!  But yeah over Sheseido e/s palettes. They are worth every cent.  I really love the pigmentation and unique colours!  The Flora and Fauna set is just gorgeous and I can't wait to use the others!!


----------



## LMD84 (May 1, 2011)

Inglot have amazing things don't they!? i haven't ordered anything myself but their bright shadows drive me wild! i know that xsparkage uses some of their stuff - she seems to have a very similar taste to me in bright shadows and i trust if she is impressed they really are that good!


----------



## Miss QQ (May 1, 2011)

^^ Is it the Flora and Fauna quad? I've never bought a shiseido quad before but some of them look quite nice.

  	Thanks, Lou for the info on gypsies too. I didn't know they live in horse drawn carriages, I thought they live in caravans only. If I go to UK I will have a ride in the carriage as a tourist lol.


----------



## Miss QQ (May 1, 2011)

Hi Lou! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 We posted almost at the same time. No inglot here and I don't want to order so my wallet is safe.


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 1, 2011)

Lou~Yes, their colours look amazing and I love experimenting with different brands!  I started with a neutral palette of a few bases and various browns.  If I like them I would love to place a more colourful one in the future!  I read and watched a lot of reviews and swatches online before making any commitments. I am trying to be a smart shopper!  But it was fun to watch and learn.  I always enjoy the world of YouTube and blogs, etc.!!

  	Miss QQ~Yes the Flora and Fauna Quad. I posted pics on the Shop your Stash section. I should have done one with my eyes closed. I always forget that these days. I love that it really took right to my skin and yet was blendable. Always  good to know when you fork out big bucks for a palette.


----------



## nunu (May 1, 2011)

Where is Susanne? I miss her   Lou loved your fotd..  Okay back to reading this thread...


----------



## LMD84 (May 1, 2011)

nunu said:


> Okay back to reading this thread...


	i miss her too! and thank you!


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 1, 2011)

Well, I just watched the first episode from Game of Thrones and I am addicted!  One more to watch and then a new episode at 9pm. I better get back to the TV before I run out of time!!!


----------



## LMD84 (May 2, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Well, I just watched the first episode from Game of Thrones and I am addicted!  One more to watch and then a new episode at 9pm. I better get back to the TV before I run out of time!!!



 	hee hee! njoy the show debi! 

  	i was very sdad to go back to work today. especially because nick is still at home - i didn't want to leave him! plus dylan was puring so loudly! he didn't want me to go either! have a great day ladies!


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 2, 2011)

It was quite a marathon, Lou!  3 episodes of The Game of Thrones, which is excellent, btw, and an episode of The Borgias.  Then we turned on the news and found out Osama Bin Laden had been killed.  We waited for ages for the president to speak and then saw all the people outside the capitol, at ground zero, Time Square and Boston, all waving their flags and dancing around.  I am glad he is gone.  A justice has been served and the world is rid of one strong influence of evil with far too many resources. True evil. But it a solemn time, too.  We lost a friend of the family on 9/11. He was the pilot of the first plane to crash into the towers.  My husband also lost a co-worker who was servicing a business in one of the towers. He got out, but as he walked away some debris fell on the back of his head. He fell into a coma and died a few days later.  We can't bring the dead back, but we do know that now he personally can do no more harm.  To me he was like someone who walked without a soul. 

  	On a much happier note, my Fashion Flower goodies and new Coach goodies should arrive today, along with a few money orders. I have 5 packages ready to go out, so looking forward to cleaning up the den again!! 

  	And it is our 19th wedding anniversary!!  Yay!


----------



## Miss QQ (May 2, 2011)

Hi Nora! Great to see you again.

  	Lou, dylan must be missing you while you are at work today. Have a good day too.

  	Debi - you shared with us on losing your loved ones at 9/11. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I saw the news too on Osama's death, and I hope it weakens the terrorists activites. Enjoy your new goodies! Hoping to see pics of your coach! Happy anniversary! The pic is just beautiful! It captures the love between you! I'm a single woman, and this makes me believe in true love.


----------



## JennsJewelz (May 2, 2011)

Hi everyone!! 

  	I just had the craziest week that I've had in a long time - out of the house from 6AM - 10PM every day, still training and then trying to do my online course work at the same time. Unbelievable! Plus, Jerome and I spent the weekend with his family, and only got home around 11:00 last night! Thankfully, I get to stay home all day today and enjoy a bit of rest! Too bad I'm having having a crampy day 

  	Anywho, I'm still here and standing! I feel so guilty having neglected my Specktra gals! I hope you all had a wonderful weekend and that everyone is happy and well 

  	P.S. Anyone in Canada, remember to go out and vote today!!


----------



## LMD84 (May 2, 2011)

JennsJewelz said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> I just had the craziest week that I've had in a long time - out of the house from 6AM - 10PM every day, still training and then trying to do my online course work at the same time. Unbelievable! Plus, Jerome and I spent the weekend with his family, and only got home around 11:00 last night! Thankfully, I get to stay home all day today and enjoy a bit of rest! Too bad I'm having having a crampy day
> 
> ...


  	hey Jen! sounds like a busy but still a nice and productive week for you. sorry about your cramps though  i hope jerome takes good care of you and gives you cuddles and chocolate!

  	my new video is up today! Lou’s April Favorites it's an april faves video because i always like to watch those. sadly i didn't realise that the sun was in my eyes like that though  i guess i am still learning how to create good quality videos!


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 2, 2011)

Okay, so I had to at least attempt to replicate my wedding look, right? The hair is greyer, the face is chubbier, I am having a hot flash while taking these. lol  Chekc out second picture. But it is still me!  And the same lipstick.  Mirrored Mauve, by Revlon!  They still make the stuff!  Hubby thought it a riot when I walked up to him, absorbed in his computer/accounting work with the veil on!


----------



## LMD84 (May 2, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Okay, so I had to at least attempt to replicate my wedding look, right? The hair is greyer, the face is chubbier, I am having a hot flash while taking these. lol  Chekc out second picture. But it is still me!  And the same lipstick.  Mirrored Mauve, by Revlon!  They still make the stuff!  Hubby thought it a riot when I walked up to him, absorbed in his computer/accounting work with the veil on!


  	awww you look so pretty, hot flash regardless! the lips are very pretty and i love your pearl necklace. i bet your hubby is just as in love with you than ever!


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 2, 2011)

lol  The picture on the bottom makes me look like a deer caught in the headlights of a car! Eeeek! I should have smiled a little! Today has been fun so far.  We went into Concord in the afternoon and did a bit of shopping and browsing in bookstores, both new and old, walked around North Bridge, ate chocolate chip cookies from a yummy bakery, then to the nursery for some plants.  We will have supper now and if it isn't raining we will grab our first ice cream of the season!!  Fun, personal day!  I haven't even opened my Coach or MAC packages and I got 5 MO so have all the rest of the boxes to send out. But today was ours!


----------



## LMD84 (May 3, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> lol  The picture on the bottom makes me look like a deer caught in the headlights of a car! Eeeek! I should have smiled a little! Today has been fun so far.  We went into Concord in the afternoon and did a bit of shopping and browsing in bookstores, both new and old, walked around North Bridge, ate chocolate chip cookies from a yummy bakery, then to the nursery for some plants.  We will have supper now and if it isn't raining we will grab our first ice cream of the season!!  Fun, personal day!  I haven't even opened my Coach or MAC packages and I got 5 MO so have all the rest of the boxes to send out. But today was ours!


  	aw Debi that really does sound like a perfect day for you both! just thinking of you both makes me smile  and the cookies sound very nice! did you manage to have that ice cream in the end?

  	i hope everybody has a lovely day!


----------



## kittykit (May 3, 2011)

Hi ladies! How's everyone doing here?


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 3, 2011)

We did!  After supper and about 20 minutes of digesting we zoomed up to the super cool ice-cream place here in town where they make their own.  He got a chocolate chip and I got chocolate with Jimmies on top!  Then we came home, wrapped up 5 boxes of decks to send out, opened my Coach, B&B orders and my MAC order. We had a nice day just being together and leaving stress behind!


----------



## LMD84 (May 3, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> We did!  After supper and about 20 minutes of digesting we zoomed up to the super cool ice-cream place here in town where they make their own.  He got a chocolate chip and I got chocolate with Jimmies on top!  Then we came home, wrapped up 5 boxes of decks to send out, opened my Coach, B&B orders and my MAC order. We had a nice day just being together and leaving stress behind!


  	ooohh what in the world are jimmies?! and i think you day sounds so perfect! 

  	i have just ordered a couple of bits from mac surf baby. this makes me happy! only three things, but still cool!   oh and my candle blog post came out - Yankee Candle… more than just candles


----------



## kittykit (May 3, 2011)

Quote:


LMD84 said:


> hey sweetie! i am good! how are you and sandy? is your hubby back yet?


	Hi Lou  Sandy and I are doing well... Hubby is back next Tuesday but am leaving for my business trip early that day which means I'll only see him next Thursday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	I love your entry on Yankee Candles! I bought a few of samplers from eBay last year and I should stock up soon. I really like Clean Cotton and Wedding Day. The jars are very expensive here! Your gingerbread man candle holder is so cute!


----------



## LMD84 (May 3, 2011)

kittykit said:


> Hi Lou  Sandy and I are doing well... Hubby is back next Tuesday but am leaving for my business trip early that day which means I'll only see him next Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	aww i am sorry that it will work out you have to wait a few more days to see him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 absence makes the heart grow fonder though right?

  	and thanks! i love candles so much! they really lighten my mood! i love the wedding day one too! oh but they are quite pricey here too - the sampler sizes are reasonable though


----------



## rockin (May 3, 2011)

I like your Yankee Candles blog post, Lou 

  	Just before Christmas I bought my first 'Yankee Candles' products - rather than get the candles, I got the wax tarts and a burner (basically a larger version of the scented oil burner I've had for many years). I have a little bag of the 'tarts' near me right now, and they do have a very strong fragrance.  I think I like the baking type of smells and some of the fruity ones best.

  	I have Christmas Pudding, Mistletoe & Fig, Cinnamon & Sugar, Holly Berry, Jack Frost, Christmas Wreath, Red Apple Wreath, Christmas Eve, (can you tell I started my collection around Christmas time? LOL), Home Sweet Home, Red Berry & Cedar, Spiced Orange, Black Cherry, Mango Peach Salsa, Mandarin Cranberry, Autumn Fruit, Pink Lady Slipper, Garden Sweet Pea, and Lilac Blossom.  The one currently in the burner (but not lit at present) is Candied Apple, and I love it!

  	I have enough to keep me going for quite a while  LOL.  I got most of them on ebay, but Clinton Cards sells them too, as do a couple of the garden centres near us


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 3, 2011)

Lou~Jimmies are sprinkles. At the ice cream place they have chocolate ones, but you can get multi coloured at some places. You can put them on cakes and cupcakes, too.  I am not sure why we call them Jimmies, but we do!  lol  Must check out your blog post! I loved Yankee Candles, but then one day we decided to paint all the downstairs and found soot outlining our sofa on the wall, behind pictures, on the rugs, ruined curtains, etc.  I looked up Yankee Candle and Soot or Ghosting as it is called and found startling information. Now we only burn Beanpod Candles because they are 100% soy and soot free. No more ghosting!!  (not related to milkweed........    )  My favourite was Cranberry Chutney. Luckily the local nursery carries Beanpod and I have Angel Amaretto, Cinnamon Bun, Cranberry Clove, Pumpkin Pie, Sugar Cookie, Oatmeal Cookie, etc.  Yummy!!!! 

  	xo


----------



## LMD84 (May 3, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Lou~Jimmies are sprinkles. At the ice cream place they have chocolate ones, but you can get multi coloured at some places. You can put them on cakes and cupcakes, too.  I am not sure why we call them Jimmies, but we do!  lol  Must check out your blog post! I loved Yankee Candles, but then one day we decided to paint all the downstairs and found soot outlining our sofa on the wall, behind pictures, on the rugs, ruined curtains, etc.  I looked up Yankee Candle and Soot or Ghosting as it is called and found startling information. Now we only burn Beanpod Candles because they are 100% soy and soot free. No more ghosting!!  (not related to milkweed........    )  My favourite was Cranberry Chutney. Luckily the local nursery carries Beanpod and I have Angel Amaretto, Cinnamon Bun, Cranberry Clove, Pumpkin Pie, Sugar Cookie, Oatmeal Cookie, etc.  Yummy!!!!
> 
> xo


  	aha!! in the uk we call those sprinkles hundreds and thousands! and yes you mentioned about the beanpod ones! i still need to get some because the smells they have sound wonderful!!


----------



## rockin (May 3, 2011)

After seeing Debi's picture, I fancy ice cream!!


----------



## sayah (May 3, 2011)

Cute icecream!

  	I fancy some sun, it's been raining all day long!


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 3, 2011)

I fancy sun and ice cream!  It is cloudy and humid and we have some rainy days ahead!  But it looks and feels like spring!!


----------



## LMD84 (May 3, 2011)

rockin said:


> After seeing Debi's picture, I fancy ice cream!!


  	i always fancy ice cream! lol!


----------



## Miss QQ (May 4, 2011)

^^ Me too! Ice cream is my all time favourite! Lou, love your April favourites video, so pleased to know you love the two chanel products. I'm still waiting for the summer collection lol. And the video reminds me that I haven't buy the clinique chubby sticks. They are pricey at my country too. Because I am usually at home recently, I rarely put on any lipstick or gloss and my lips are so dry and peeling now. I miss applying l/s and gloss all day on my lips, though I tend to apply and then eat/drink it off, and apply again lol. the sprinklers being called hundreds and thousands sound very nice, as though they are money! I would want lots of them on my ice cream for luck! And because we are talking about yankee candles, I'm going to burn my lavender and lemon(or lime?) flavour tonight. I bought it two months back but haven't started using it. I love the vanilla cupcake flavour but it sold out before I could buy it.

  	Debi- you had a great day yesterday! So happy for you! I want your ice cream! 

  	Hi Kittykit! How are you too? 

  	rockin - wow love your large yankee candle collection too!


----------



## nunu (May 4, 2011)

Hello everyone


----------



## Miss QQ (May 4, 2011)

Hi Nora!


----------



## LMD84 (May 4, 2011)

nunu said:


> Hello everyone


	hey hey!! how are you sweetie?


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 4, 2011)

Hi gang!  I am having a somewhat lazy day, which is fine by me! I feel under the weather. It is super humid here and rainy. We might have some thunderstorms, too.  My Inglot order just came and I am so excited!  I have just finished putting the two blush palettes together (I forgot to order the 8th blush...duh, so will have to place yet another order at some point!) and 1 eye palette.  I have to write all the numbers down.  Everything looks so high quality and I can't wait to try a look with it.  I need to see what they have for lips!  lol Like I need another gloss or l/s.  And I am reading and just mellowing out, some dusting, ordering some bracelets. I love bracelets!  I should burn a candle or some incense, too!  Maybe actually pull out a tarot deck. I haven't looked at them for ages.  This day zoomed by.

  	Does anyone know of a Tiffany or Robin's Egg blue creme nailpolish?  I really want one!  Not sure who offers the colour, if anyone...  It would have to be fairly recent so I am not getting a polish that is super thick and dry! 

  	Loved your blog, Lou!  Yay for Chubby Sticks!! I am amazed at how much things cost over there.  When you take your Florida trips do you save up to gather in some products before returning home?


----------



## LMD84 (May 4, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Hi gang!  I am having a somewhat lazy day, which is fine by me! I feel under the weather. It is super humid here and rainy. We might have some thunderstorms, too.  My Inglot order just came and I am so excited!  I have just finished putting the two blush palettes together (I forgot to order the 8th blush...duh, so will have to place yet another order at some point!) and 1 eye palette.  I have to write all the numbers down.  Everything looks so high quality and I can't wait to try a look with it.  I need to see what they have for lips!  lol Like I need another gloss or l/s.  And I am reading and just mellowing out, some dusting, ordering some bracelets. I love bracelets!  I should burn a candle or some incense, too!  Maybe actually pull out a tarot deck. I haven't looked at them for ages.  This day zoomed by.
> 
> Does anyone know of a Tiffany or Robin's Egg blue creme nailpolish?  I really want one!  Not sure who offers the colour, if anyone...  It would have to be fairly recent so I am not getting a polish that is super thick and dry!
> 
> Loved your blog, Lou!  Yay for Chubby Sticks!! I am amazed at how much things cost over there.  When you take your Florida trips do you save up to gather in some products before returning home?


  	for audrey from china glaze is the tiffany blue polish and is perfect! buy it and you will not be dissapointed! yay for your inglot stuff arriving!

  	oh and yes i always save up money for about a year so that i can do massive hauls while i am in the states! not only to buy things i cant get here but also because it is all so much cheaper!! i am pleased you liked the video! right now i am uploading a making gloss out of a pigment video! just for you Debi!


----------



## nunu (May 4, 2011)

[quote name="Miss QQ" url="/forum/thread/98741/bimbos-unite/15870#post_2115270"]	Hi Nora! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/quote]  Hello lovely! How are you?  [quote name="LMD84" url="/forum/thread/98741/bimbos-unite/15870#post_2115323"]


awww thank you so much! yes i have been loving the chanel products!! and i am still wiating for the summer collection too - it sucks having to wait! and lemon lavender is one of my fave non- foody smells! in fact i even have the room spray version of it!
 



hey hey!! how are you sweetie?
 
[/quote]  Hello hun, i'm good thanks, how are you??  [quote name="ElvenEyes" url="/forum/thread/98741/bimbos-unite/15870#post_2115340"]	Hi gang!  I am having a somewhat lazy day, which is fine by me! I feel under the weather. It is super humid here and rainy. We might have some thunderstorms, too.  My Inglot order just came and I am so excited!  I have just finished putting the two blush palettes together (I forgot to order the 8th blush...duh, so will have to place yet another order at some point!) and 1 eye palette.  I have to write all the numbers down.  Everything looks so high quality and I can't wait to try a look with it.  I need to see what they have for lips!  lol Like I need another gloss or l/s.  And I am reading and just mellowing out, some dusting, ordering some bracelets. I love bracelets!  I should burn a candle or some incense, too!  Maybe actually pull out a tarot deck. I haven't looked at them for ages.  This day zoomed by.

	Does anyone know of a Tiffany or Robin's Egg blue creme nailpolish?  I really want one!  Not sure who offers the colour, if anyone...  It would have to be fairly recent so I am not getting a polish that is super thick and dry! 

	Loved your blog, Lou!  Yay for Chubby Sticks!! I am amazed at how much things cost over there.  When you take your Florida trips do you save up to gather in some products before returning home? 
[/quote]  hello Elven! I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## kittykit (May 4, 2011)

Quote: 			 				Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 



				 					Hi Kittykit! How are you too? 



 		 			Hi Miss QQ, am doing good here  I hope you are too!

 		 			I just came back from Surf Baby launch event a while ago. I only got myself Saffron, Glided White and Hangin' Loose. I think the entire collection is beautiful. To be honest, I prefer To The Beach collection in 2010. Surf Baby however is a more interesting collection. I love the pigment stacks! Both are so beautiful.

 		 			I ordered more Yankee Candles today. I blame Lou for that !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just kidding, sweetie!
​ 

  	Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *ElvenEyes* 



 		 			Does anyone know of a Tiffany or Robin's Egg blue creme nailpolish?  I really want one!  Not sure who offers the colour, if anyone...  It would have to be fairly recent so I am not getting a polish that is super thick and dry! 




  	For Audrey is a beautiful shade! Get it!  Here's my swatch:


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 4, 2011)

Gorgeous nail polish. Thanks everyone! And I look forward to your video, Lou!  I need to invest in some lip brushes very soon!  I put my Inglot goodies on the haul thread and ordered the blush I forgot...and a few other things.  I went mad, but no eye shadow!  I got lip stuff and um, some nail stuff. 

  	Faint....

  	and some really pretty bracelets because Lou made me do it.  Hehehe...

  	Who said that?


----------



## LMD84 (May 5, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Gorgeous nail polish. Thanks everyone! And I look forward to your video, Lou!  I need to invest in some lip brushes very soon!  I put my Inglot goodies on the haul thread and ordered the blush I forgot...and a few other things.  I went mad, but no eye shadow!  I got lip stuff and um, some nail stuff.
> 
> Faint....
> 
> ...


  	lol!!! you guys need to stop blaming me! hee hee! oh and this video where i make a gloss is actually quite funny - i left some of my mistakes in because Nick said it was cute. my favorite quote is where i say 'it's not going to run off your lips or anything' - what was i thinking??!!


----------



## rockin (May 5, 2011)

I had to go into the card shop after my dance class yesterday, to get my Dad a birthday card (he's 70 tomorrow).  Of course, I had to walk past the Yankee Candles as I went through the door, and they had some wax tarts which I don't already have.  I came out with Midsummer's Night, Wedding Day (because it has received praise on here) and Strawberry Buttercream mmm


----------



## rockin (May 5, 2011)

OK, I wasn't sure where to post this.  I came across this totally gross makeup tutorial after finding it being discussed on Twitter.  Don't watch if you're terribly hygiene-conscious when it comes to makeup, or it will freak you out LOL.

  	http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WoleqKKk1vU


----------



## kittykit (May 5, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> hee hee! sorry for making you spend money on some lovely candles! hee hee! they are so addictive though!  and i'm pleased to hear you like the piggie stacks! i bought the bluey teal one - big shocker huh?!


  	Oh, they're so beautiful!! By the way, I received a newsletter from Net-A-Porter a few days ago, they're going to carry Coach in the future! I wonder how much they will cost here in Europe.


----------



## Miss QQ (May 5, 2011)

Hi Nora, I'm good here. Having slight headaches I think because of the changing weather. How are you?

  	Debi - yeah I'm going with Lou's choice too, Audrey from China Glaze. Heard lots of reviews and seen beautiful pics of it, but I don't have it. I think the US is really lucky as you can get cheaper makeup things there. They are pricey here too, but I think in the UK some of the things are charged more than us. Hope you feel better! I'm a little under the weather too, they are lots of rain and hot sunshine happening in each day. Enjoy your Inglot goodies.

  	Lou - We can wait together! I realise the yankee candle is lavendar vanilla. I like lavendar lemon scent too as it is very refreshing.


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 5, 2011)

Lou~Good for you in keeping your video fun! I can't wait to see it!

  	Rockin~OMG. That video is just WRONG!  lol  Foundation on the eye, licking the makeup brush (??), lip gloss on the eyelashes (???). I had to stop about 6 minutes in.  I kept cringing.  I know I have seen some scary things with the middle school girls dropping MU brushes on the floor, shaking them in the air while exclaiming "Haha, There is dust on it now!" and then just going ahead and using it.  But I have worked at a pharmacy and have seen the results of un-sanitary methods of applying makeup and it isn't pretty. 

  	KittyKit~Do you have Inglot stores around you?  I am curious how popular they are over there since they come from Poland, so not too far away.  I wish they would open a store at my local mall and very tempted (if I like their products) to write to them and ask them to consider it.  With MAC, Sephrora, VS, B&B, Macy's, Nordstrom, Lord and Taylor and so much more, they would really chime in!

  	Miss QQ~Yep, that seems to be the nail polish to get!  It sure is pretty looking.  Of course, I wouldn't mind a Tiffany box with something in it to match the nail polish.  Hehehe...


----------



## Miss QQ (May 5, 2011)

^^ Heehee. I'm think of buying a pair of silver earrings.


----------



## LMD84 (May 5, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> ^^ Heehee. I'm think of buying a pair of silver earrings.


  	i still want that black onyx bracelet!!


----------



## kittykit (May 5, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> KittyKit~Do you have Inglot stores around you?  I am curious how popular they are over there since they come from Poland, so not too far away.  I wish they would open a store at my local mall and very tempted (if I like their products) to write to them and ask them to consider it.  With MAC, Sephrora, VS, B&B, Macy's, Nordstrom, Lord and Taylor and so much more, they would really chime in!


  	There's no Inglot store here but they're available at some beauty salons. I haven't seen Inglot around here to be honest, maybe I just don't know where to look. I got to know Inglot on Specktra  The MA who did my makeup on my wedding day last year used Inglot eyeshadows. They're really pigment and long-lasting, as good as MAC.


----------



## LMD84 (May 5, 2011)

guys please check out Janice's new blog post - she has done an awesome job as describing this perfume! Spring Fragrance Series: GUESS Seductive Wild Summer

  	in other news i finished editing my video, managed to cook dinner and watch neighbours tonight! phew! busy busy! and of course i have chatted to you lovely ladies! 

  	i am feeling rather stressed out right now though which kinda sucks - just worky stuff playing on my mind as usual. soon me and nick will have an early night and watch a tv show or a movie. i need some comedy in my life!


----------



## banana1234 (May 5, 2011)

oh im so sad, ive lost my 217 !


----------



## JennsJewelz (May 5, 2011)

Hi ladies!  Rockin', that was horrifying! I feel sorry for the poor girl! It's a miracle she hasn't gone blind, honestly....

  	Alana, I hope you find your brush soon!! And Lou, I hope you have a nice restful night with Nick!

  	I'm off to do more French homework.... I did a bunch of NYX gloss swatches today if you'd like to see - they're all here. That was what I did with the majority of my day! It was fun to play with my new lippies, though 

  	Hope everyone has a good night!


----------



## LMD84 (May 6, 2011)

JennsJewelz said:


> Hi ladies!  Rockin', that was horrifying! I feel sorry for the poor girl! It's a miracle she hasn't gone blind, honestly....
> 
> Alana, I hope you find your brush soon!! And Lou, I hope you have a nice restful night with Nick!
> 
> ...


  	thanks - my evening with nick was lovely. we watched an episode of miami ink which he enjoyed. i have also seen so much of this show that it is making me want another tattoo! i am thinking of getting something added to my foot where i already have a butterfly.  and i shakll check out your swatches! i love nyx!


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 6, 2011)

Jen~Those swatches are amazing!  That was a lot of work!  I so wish we had NYX and ELF sold around here, but no store carries it.  They all look gorgeous and I want them!  You must have had a major shopping spree!!  Do you have a favourite amongst them?

  	Alana~Hope you find your brush soon. Keep reminding yourself that they don't have feet so it has to be nearby!  But they do like to roll, often under things on tables and counters!

  	Lou~Aw, a butterfly tattoo!  I always wanted to get one on my right shoulder. Either that or a pretty fairy or a rose.  Hubby would have a heart attack if I did, though.  Still, when I hit 50, it might be a fun way to celebrate the moment! 

  	Last night on a whim I tossed up a few oracle decks to sell for 100.00 and woke to find it was sold. Nice! I haven't sold for a while so maybe this well get me back into it!  Hoping to try out my Inglot today!


----------



## Miss QQ (May 6, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> guys please check out Janice's new blog post - she has done an awesome job as describing this perfume! Spring Fragrance Series: GUESS Seductive Wild Summer
> 
> in other news i finished editing my video, managed to cook dinner and watch neighbours tonight! phew! busy busy! and of course i have chatted to you lovely ladies!
> 
> i am feeling rather stressed out right now though which kinda sucks - just worky stuff playing on my mind as usual. soon me and nick will have an early night and watch a tv show or a movie. i need some comedy in my life!


  	I will try the Guess fragrance when it comes out.

  	Have a good rest. Pleased to hear you enjoy Miami Ink. Yeh I remember you have a tattoo on your foot in your pic where you show us your Jimmy Choo wedding shoes. Does it hurt getting a tattoo? I am taking on a new job on the 18th. Soon I'll be stressed out and tired with worky stuff too.


----------



## LMD84 (May 6, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> I will try the Guess fragrance when it comes out.
> 
> Have a good rest. Pleased to hear you enjoy Miami Ink. Yeh I remember you have a tattoo on your foot in your pic where you show us your Jimmy Choo wedding shoes. Does it hurt getting a tattoo? I am taking on a new job on the 18th. Soon I'll be stressed out and tired with worky stuff too.


  	it does hurt but not as much qas you'd think. i am scared of needles yet i can handle getting a tattoo! on the foot it hurts quite a bit though because there is not much flesh there so it kind of grates a bit more if that makes sence  and congrats on getting a new job! excellent news! and just try not to let teh stress get to you, i am sure you will do great!


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 6, 2011)

I have to admit. I am a makeup brush fiend. If I go into MAC and can't find anything I want, I get another brush.  If I only have time to spot clean or they don't dry out in time, I love having backups or backups of my backups.  In other words, my insanity towards tarot deck hoarding has simply switched to MU hoarding.  Sigh... 

  	Inglot. Woah, Love this stuff!  Very pigmented!  Not overly excited about the blushes with glitter.  Too glittery, so may be saved for certain occasions. But pigmented, like NARS.  Good info to know.  So, I did a look. I should be dusting.  But is it super warm and gorgeous out and hubby took the day off to work in the yard.  Yay!!!  Rainy weekend coming up.  Photo of Inglot. Will do a FOTD in a bit. Starting up selling again to fund my mania.  And yes, I do have clothes on. lol A pink tank top! Ya just can't see it!


----------



## Miss QQ (May 6, 2011)

Lou - you tattoo ideas sound good! I know what you mean by hurting more on the feet as there is no flesh. My feet are very skinny and because of it shoes hurt more.

  	Debi - very pretty! Love the pearl necklace too!


----------



## LMD84 (May 6, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Lou - you tattoo ideas sound good! I know what you mean by hurting more on the feet as there is no flesh. My feet are very skinny and because of it shoes hurt more.
> 
> Debi - very pretty! Love the pearl necklace too!


  	oohhh that must be a pain to have shoes that hurt


----------



## kittykit (May 6, 2011)

I've been talking about getting my second one for ages! I've had it for the 10th year this coming August. Got it when I was a freshman in uni.... dragged my friend with me so I wasn't alone but he didn't get any! 

  	I'm meeting up a friend for lunch tomorrow and then go to watch Thor. I hope you ladies will have a great weekend!


----------



## LMD84 (May 6, 2011)

kittykit said:


> I've been talking about getting my second one for ages! I've had it for the 10th year this coming August. Got it when I was a freshman in uni.... dragged my friend with me so I wasn't alone but he didn't get any!
> 
> I'm meeting up a friend for lunch tomorrow and then go to watch Thor. I hope you ladies will have a great weekend!


  	oohh what tattoo do you have?  when i got my first one nick was with me (japanese symbol) then the butterfly was my second and my friend hannah came with me for that. i will never forget how she screamed - oh my goodness you're bleeding! i have no idea how she thought tattoos were done! lol! and then for my shooting star i went alone to a place - i randomly walked by and decided i was going to get it done! lol! nick was a little annoyed that i didn't tell him. but now he likes it. for me it is my least favorite though. 

  	and enjoy thor! i have heard so many good things about it!


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 6, 2011)

Lou~Thank you!  lol I look nude, but I promise, I have a pink tank on!  :::blushing::: And the jewelry...all your fault and those YouTube gurus, flaunting their collections and making me jealous. I love mixing my expensive jewelry with fashion jewelry for a fun look.  It is nice to know you don't have to pay a fortune for a good look!

  	kittykat~Oh, what is Thor? Sounds good! 

  	May I proceed to do a happy dance?  I sold 450.00 worth of tarot and tarot bags today.  I'm so psyched!  They all sold within 10 minutes of posting!  Yay!  This totally made my day!!  And Camelot is on tonight!!  Woot!


----------



## nunu (May 6, 2011)

I was on twitter and heard about someone licking their brush but i didn't know what video it was so thanks for posting it!  [quote name="Miss QQ" url="/forum/thread/98741/bimbos-unite/15900#post_2115725"]	Hi Nora, I'm good here. Having slight headaches I think because of the changing weather. How are you?

	Debi - yeah I'm going with Lou's choice too, Audrey from China Glaze. Heard lots of reviews and seen beautiful pics of it, but I don't have it. I think the US is really lucky as you can get cheaper makeup things there. They are pricey here too, but I think in the UK some of the things are charged more than us. Hope you feel better! I'm a little under the weather too, they are lots of rain and hot sunshine happening in each day. Enjoy your Inglot goodies.

	Lou - We can wait together! I realise the yankee candle is lavendar vanilla. I like lavendar lemon scent too as it is very refreshing.




[/quote]  I hope your headaches have gone. I am well thank you


----------



## LMD84 (May 7, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Lou~Thank you!  lol I look nude, but I promise, I have a pink tank on!  :::blushing::: And the jewelry...all your fault and those YouTube gurus, flaunting their collections and making me jealous. I love mixing my expensive jewelry with fashion jewelry for a fun look.  It is nice to know you don't have to pay a fortune for a good look!
> 
> kittykat~Oh, what is Thor? Sounds good!
> 
> May I proceed to do a happy dance?  I sold 450.00 worth of tarot and tarot bags today.  I'm so psyched!  They all sold within 10 minutes of posting!  Yay!  This totally made my day!!  And Camelot is on tonight!!  Woot!


  	oh yes! mixing you fashion with your fancy jewerly is a great idea! and i recently watched TiffanyD's jewelery video - she has some lovely items


----------



## LMD84 (May 7, 2011)

http://www.specktra.net/specktrablog/2011/05/07/nars-summer-2011-tutorial/ -  my first video tutorial guys!! i'm excited to share it with you! but be kind because i still need to work out lighting and such. but for a first attempt i think it's ok


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 7, 2011)

lol I watched it too. And bought some similar items which are on their way now!  I love that she mixes gold and silver and anything else together because that is what I have been doing lately and really love it. I also appreciate her mentioning where she bought the items.  I had never heard of Express before!  I just hope everything fits well when I get them because I am excited. That is also the kind of jewelry that they are starting to carry at our local paper store.  They have troll beads, Chamilia and Pandora, but also a huge variety of bracelets, necklaces and some funky rings....all fashion jewelry. And our local nursery is carrying more now that the rearranged their gift shop area. That is where the coral pink earrings and seed pearl necklace came from.  I'll be buying this stuff all summer long with it so inexpensive and all.  Except for Nordstrom. Their fashion jewelry is pricey, so I plan to go in someday and look things over.  If it is going to cost a lot it better be amazing!

  	Off to watch your video!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 7, 2011)

Lou~Fabulous tutorial!  I actually like the voice over kind. I think it adds a bit of professionalism to it and you don't hear phones ringing, stereos blasting, kids screaming and dogs barking in the background. LOVED the ice cream truck though. We have one too, so I looked out my window thinking it was ours!  The lighting was perfect. That room is nice and bright and has very nice natural lighting, which is so much better than golden light or dark corners where many do their tutorials and you never get a chance to really see what they are doing. Closeups were great and I wish I could put liner on so smoothly! My eye shakes too much!  You give me hope!  That e/s palette rocks the green!  I've been using a fluffier brush lately to do my crease as well, so cool!  I love your smile! It is so cute when you did your eyes and smiled. I love the way you love makeup as much as me and so many others. It is just like screaming out, Hey, this is fun!  Grab your palettes and play!  And stop knocking yourself down or I will come across the pond with milkweed and sneak in that room while you are filming and start blowing it around and it will stick to your pigments and glossy lips and woah!  Hehehe...  And I want to say mascara like you do. It sounds so posh.  Over here it is mask scare ah!  It sounds far more classy in British!  Loved it and the whole look and can't wait for more!

  	Note~I am having trouble logging on to the blog site.  I used my pw and it didn't accept it. I tried several times, no go. They have me a random new one. I tried that but I still did not get a box to post any remarks, which might explain why there aren't many responses lately.  Just thought I would let you know. Something is up with that which needs to be fixed!


----------



## LMD84 (May 7, 2011)

Ah that is great! I'm sad that some of the things she mentioned I can't buy because you can't get it in the uk  same old same old i guess!


----------



## Miss QQ (May 7, 2011)

Thanks, I'm going to check out TiffanyD's jewellery video. I went to try on 3 hoops earrings at Tiffany and too bad I didn't like them. So I didn't buy any yet but maybe I'll look again in the weeks to come.

  	Congrats, Debi! $450! Imagine all the makeup you can buy!

  	kittykit - Enjoy your lunch and movie! Tell us how Thor is!

  	Lou - Love your video! The nars trio is gorgeous, I like it so much but too bad there's no way for me to buy it. It looks amazing on you! Your cheeks and lips are beautiful too. I'm loving how VA foundation looks on you. I just want to suggest maybe zooming out a little more when showing your eye makeup. The lighting is great and your camera is very powerful. Good job!


----------



## LMD84 (May 7, 2011)

Thanks so much! yes i also thought that i should zoom out a little but more! I think it is hard to judge what is too much and what is too far away! and yeah VA is so freaking awesome! I swear i think it is my HG foundation - at least for summer and the warmer months! 

  	and Debi that is amazing how much you sold!! congrats!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 7, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> Thanks so much! yes i also thought that i should zoom out a little but more! I think it is hard to judge what is too much and what is too far away! and yeah VA is so freaking awesome! I swear i think it is my HG foundation - at least for summer and the warmer months!
> 
> and Debi that is amazing how much you sold!! congrats!!


	If you zoom out, only do a little bit and see how it looks. I like it close up because I can really see where you are putting things, how you are blending, etc.  I don't like the tutorials where you see their whole face while they do it, and the eye is about a million miles away. All you see is a blob of colour and nothing distinct. This way I could see exactly what you were saying. The primer on your lid and its colour, the lovely pigmentation of the minty green, how the blue was pretty but softer and less pigmented than the green, and so forth.  Even watching the way you used your brush made me feel better.  Now I know I am doing things right!  Yay! 

  	I was psyched about the selling, but a huge argument got started. People who are not even buying the decks suddenly give their 2 cents worth and chime in, attacking the buyer because she sells on ebay. I don't care if she makes a million dollars off of it.  I sell the deck for a price I am comfy with and once it is in their hands they own it. They can do whatever they want. But some forumers take offense at it.  And it is so stupid. I am lucky I didn't lose the sale.  The moderator removed the posts and scolded the members.  3 people fighting, all adults, none who could even afford to buy the deck so should not have been posting on the thread anyhow.  I'll be so glad when this is over for good.  So that pretty much put a damper on my excitement over the sale.  Ugh.


----------



## LMD84 (May 7, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> If you zoom out, only do a little bit and see how it looks. I like it close up because I can really see where you are putting things, how you are blending, etc.  I don't like the tutorials where you see their whole face while they do it, and the eye is about a million miles away. All you see is a blob of colour and nothing distinct. This way I could see exactly what you were saying. The primer on your lid and its colour, the lovely pigmentation of the minty green, how the blue was pretty but softer and less pigmented than the green, and so forth.  Even watching the way you used your brush made me feel better.  Now I know I am doing things right!  Yay!
> I was psyched about the selling, but a huge argument got started. People who are not even buying the decks suddenly give their 2 cents worth and chime in, attacking the buyer because she sells on ebay. I don't care if she makes a million dollars off of it.  I sell the deck for a price I am comfy with and once it is in their hands they own it. They can do whatever they want. But some forumers take offense at it.  And it is so stupid. I am lucky I didn't lose the sale.  The moderator removed the posts and scolded the members.  3 people fighting, all adults, none who could even afford to buy the deck so should not have been posting on the thread anyhow.  I'll be so glad when this is over for good.  So that pretty much put a damper on my excitement over the sale.  Ugh.


  	Aw thanks for your feedback Debi! I shall be filming another tutorial tomorrow so hopefully I will be able to make some changes. And i agree that it is annoying when people do tutorials but you can't see exactly where they are putting colours! And I was scared people would moan about how i used my brushes! It seems like i am being rough with my eyes but i am not at all - i just move the brush quickly.  Next tutorial I shall be using different brushes and will have time to show blending techniques. 

  	I can't believe that happened again! you mentioned before how somebody said a buyer would sell on ebay to get more money. but frankly as long as you have gotten your asking price does it matter what they then do with it?! it is not there money so why are the getting involved anyway?! silly buggers!


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 7, 2011)

I know. The drama at that place literally tenses my stomach up. I can't wait to leave it behind for good. So many others already have for the exact same reason.  Very childish behavior going on over there. 

  	My eyelids get a workout when I do my makeup!  I mean, lids do move and look what happens everytime we rub our eyes!  I try to be careful, but I have to swish back and forth to blend nicely. If I don't, especially with older eyes, you get spots that have no makeup on them at all.  I really have to check and double check my lids when done to be sure I got every spot!  I make my husband check it out too.  He is no help. One minute he says the right eye is darker than the other, then the left eye is darker, then one is pinker, then the other has more purple.  lol  Okay, they aren't that bad, deary!  Men!!


----------



## LMD84 (May 8, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> I know. The drama at that place literally tenses my stomach up. I can't wait to leave it behind for good. So many others already have for the exact same reason.  Very childish behavior going on over there.
> My eyelids get a workout when I do my makeup!  I mean, lids do move and look what happens everytime we rub our eyes!  I try to be careful, but I have to swish back and forth to blend nicely. If I don't, especially with older eyes, you get spots that have no makeup on them at all.  I really have to check and double check my lids when done to be sure I got every spot!  I make my husband check it out too.  He is no help. One minute he says the right eye is darker than the other, then the left eye is darker, then one is pinker, then the other has more purple.  lol  Okay, they aren't that bad, deary!  Men!!


  	lol!! yeah nick is sometimes over critical or can't make up his mind when i get him to have a look at my make up! silly buggers! yeah i try not rubbing my eyes too much - i am so paranoid about getting lots of eye wrinkles! i know it will happen one day but i hope i can prevent it for as long as possible!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 8, 2011)

After seeing so many people of various ages with wrinkles and paying attention to who and why, I have definitely come to the conclusion that it has a lot to do with lifestyle and genes.  Even at age 87, my mother does not have many wrinkles.  But she has a lot of spots and she sunned herself without lotion a lot.  Smoking and alcohol really destroy your skin, too, and I know people 15 years younger than me that look about 10 years older than me because of it.  I'll stick to my pale skin and glass of milk!  But I rub my eyes like crazy, always have, and so far no damage!! 

  	Today I am dying from cramps.  I think the little ones I had earlier this week were teasers. Even my boobs are sore and that happens only once or twice a year now.  Ugh...I feel like my whole body is going to explode and that won't be a pretty sight!


----------



## LMD84 (May 8, 2011)

i am so sorry that you are not feeling great today. i really hope that you start to feel better soon - it is never nice to feel like that  esp with sore boobs too!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 8, 2011)

Thank you!  I used to get the sore boobs every month, so when that stops and you hardly get them at all and suddenly you have them again, it hurts!  Ooowie!  So whatever hormone causes that is very prevalent in me right now!  Boo to hormones!! The only good thing is that I have felt under the weather for days now, so by Wednesday (or earlier) I should feel awesome and that is when I expect some goodies in the mail!  Yay!!


----------



## Miss QQ (May 8, 2011)

^^ Hope you feel better soon!

  	Hello! Happy Mother's day! It's super hot today and I'm sweaty and sticky all day. My house is so warm, the walls seem to absorb all the heat. 

  	Lou, thanks for your encouragement. I hope I can cope with the new work. I feel excited but apprehensive at the same time, if you know what I mean. The stress already starts!


----------



## LMD84 (May 8, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> ^^ Hope you feel better soon!
> 
> Hello! Happy Mother's day! It's super hot today and I'm sweaty and sticky all day. My house is so warm, the walls seem to absorb all the heat.
> 
> Lou, thanks for your encouragement. I hope I can cope with the new work. I feel excited but apprehensive at the same time, if you know what I mean. The stress already starts!


  	it is very warm here in the uk today too but it's not that sunny - it is quite muggy if you know what i mean. the kitties are all wiped out and keep lying down on the wooden floor downstairs because it is cool. i have even set a fan up for them! hee hee! 

  	and yes i understand how you feel - but try not to get stressed just yet! at least until you actually get there! hee hee! 

  	i have some very stressful and awkward things to do at work tomorrow and i am not sure how it will all go. i have a stomach ache just thinking about it.


----------



## nunu (May 8, 2011)

I hope everyone had a good weekend, i'm sad to see it go


----------



## LMD84 (May 9, 2011)

nunu said:


> I hope everyone had a good weekend, i'm sad to see it go


	yeah me too - i have got a stressful day at work today and i am not happy


----------



## Miss QQ (May 9, 2011)

^^ Sorry you have to deal with a stressful day. You are a strong woman, so you'll be all right. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Thanks for the support, and you are right, what's the point of me worrying now. I'll enjoy while I can!



nunu said:


> I hope everyone had a good weekend, i'm sad to see it go


	Yeah me too. Weekend is always too short. I think we should get 3 days of weekend.


----------



## kittykit (May 9, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> kittykit - Enjoy your lunch and movie! Tell us how Thor is!


  	I had a great time with my friend. Before meeting him up for lunch and movie, I went shopping a bit   Thor was great. I'd watch it again. Chris Hemsworth is hot  He wasn't that 'great' for me during his Home and Away days.


----------



## LMD84 (May 9, 2011)

kittykit said:


> I've a fairy on my lower back, how typical? *lol* I was obsessed with fairies when I was younger. I got the design from a book about fairy I got on my birthday many years ago. My friend who went with me was telling me every single details what the tattoo artist was doing. 'She's doing the outline now, I heard that hurts the most. Does it hurt?' How I missed him
> 
> I'm having the cramps too. It started yesterday and I've been taking pills, hoping it will go away soon. I hate it when my boobs are sore... every month!
> 
> I had a great time with my friend. Before meeting him up for lunch and movie, I went shopping a bit   Thor was great. I'd watch it again. Chris Hemsworth is hot  He wasn't that 'great' for me during his Home and Away days.


  	oh fairies are cute! i bet it looks lovely! i wanted one on my shoulder at one point but nick said no because it might be too noticable. weirdly i want one on the back of my neck - you wouldn't see it because i have such long hair.

  	sorry you have cramps too  it's not nice that so many of us are feeling down or are ill right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	oh and yay that you liked thor! i need to see it very soon!


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 9, 2011)

Kittykat~Yep, they feel like they are going to explode.  Lovely!  I hope both our cramps ease up as the day goes on.  Mine like to last 3 days, but sometimes by the 3rd day they are finally mellowing out. I miss the good ole days when I would only be sick for about 8 hours.  I would get smacked and pale and queasy or even a bit sick, then by dinner I felt fine, by bedtime I was all better and back to work the next day.  Now it is just so out of control.  Ugh.

  	Lou~I hope your day goes well and the week is not too stressful for you. That is never fun.  My husband meets his new boss at work on Friday, which is kind of funny because everyone works from home and they are closing the office in mid June, so this is his only time to see him.  I hope he doesn't want to come to our house ever.  lol That would be weird and my hubby is a paper slob.  He needs to get far more organized. The few that do work out of the office are completely bummed out that they will now be forced to work from home.  They get no bonuses or raises and we never even get a day or 2 for vacation anymore. My husband is glued to his laptop and get in such a flippy mood that we argue when we never used to.  Everyone is so frustrated and tired of doing the job of 4 people instead of one.  I wish he had left this company 10 years ago when he had the chance of a much better job. Sigh....


----------



## LMD84 (May 9, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Kittykat~Yep, they feel like they are going to explode.  Lovely!  I hope both our cramps ease up as the day goes on.  Mine like to last 3 days, but sometimes by the 3rd day they are finally mellowing out. I miss the good ole days when I would only be sick for about 8 hours.  I would get smacked and pale and queasy or even a bit sick, then by dinner I felt fine, by bedtime I was all better and back to work the next day.  Now it is just so out of control.  Ugh.
> 
> Lou~I hope your day goes well and the week is not too stressful for you. That is never fun.  My husband meets his new boss at work on Friday, which is kind of funny because everyone works from home and they are closing the office in mid June, so this is his only time to see him.  I hope he doesn't want to come to our house ever.  lol That would be weird and my hubby is a paper slob.  He needs to get far more organized. The few that do work out of the office are completely bummed out that they will now be forced to work from home.  They get no bonuses or raises and we never even get a day or 2 for vacation anymore. My husband is glued to his laptop and get in such a flippy mood that we argue when we never used to.  Everyone is so frustrated and tired of doing the job of 4 people instead of one.  I wish he had left this company 10 years ago when he had the chance of a much better job. Sigh....


  	i hope your hubby's meeting goes well! and nick is just the same - paper all over the place on his desk in our office! i always tidy it up and then of course he just messes it up again later on in the day! i am so sorry to hear about how your hubby has issues. you mentioned before how he was doing the job of 4 people - in these times i can see why but it just isn't right for the workers is it? it's not good for you or him that he is working all the time and getting snappy about things.

  	my work day went ok - but the real stress happened at home when my assitant managers mum called me shouting and swearing down the phone. i can't go into details but i was so shocked and did not expect to be called on my mobile out of work hours by her. this man is 40 years old nearly btw - why is his mother calling me and why can he not do it himself?!

  	new blog post guys - The must have product for summer - i am so passionate about aqua creams - i love them!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 9, 2011)

Thanks!  The few that are left plan to have quite a discussion with this new boss about a lot of important issues. Either they get a boss that does something about it, or a boss that doesn't and ends up finding another job because he just feels like running away. We will see how much grit this one has!  I don't think he has any idea what mess he walked into!

  	I am sorry about the assistant manager situation.  I was thinking a lot about this and wondering how it was going for you. And no, his "Mommy" should not be calling, no matter what. He is way too old for that, so unless he is in a hospital and so ill he cannot make a call himself, and he has no wife to do it for him, yeah, Mommy should not be calling and certainly not chewing you out.  They obviously have some home/relationship/emotional issues that are not your concern.  Your job is to keep the place running smoothly and while consideration for each situation an employee might fall into, do it during hours and with the employee. Not his Mommy. 

  	Now I plan to read your new blog!


----------



## Miss QQ (May 10, 2011)

Lou, hugs to you too. I agree with Debi, the mum shouldn't be calling and worse, shouting and swearing. He is a man and is 40 yrs old! I'm going to read your aqua creams blog too. I didn't pick up any although I've looked at them many times. I think they set a little too quickly for me. lol. I'm trying to work out how to do my morning makeup for work in the shortest possible time, but still enjoy it. How long do you spend doing yours? And what time do you wake up every day? 6.30?


  	Debi, I hope your husband's meeting works out. I agree with what you say, if the new boss doesn't do anything about the situation, he is better off going elsewhere rather than just stick with this job and continue to let his staff suffer. You mentioned about your husband having to do multiple people's work before, I just can't imagine it. He must be very strong. Sorry that you have more arguments too. I really hope we all have a less stressful work this year. This is a quick change in topic, how long do you take to do your basic makeup? And what do you put on or skip for basic makeup?


----------



## LMD84 (May 10, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Lou, hugs to you too. I agree with Debi, the mum shouldn't be calling and worse, shouting and swearing. He is a man and is 40 yrs old! I'm going to read your aqua creams blog too. I didn't pick up any although I've looked at them many times. I think they set a little too quickly for me. lol. I'm trying to work out how to do my morning makeup for work in the shortest possible time, but still enjoy it. How long do you spend doing yours? And what time do you wake up every day? 6.30?
> 
> 
> Debi, I hope your husband's meeting works out. I agree with what you say, if the new boss doesn't do anything about the situation, he is better off going elsewhere rather than just stick with this job and continue to let his staff suffer. You mentioned about your husband having to do multiple people's work before, I just can't imagine it. He must be very strong. Sorry that you have more arguments too. I really hope we all have a less stressful work this year. This is a quick change in topic, how long do you take to do your basic makeup? And what do you put on or skip for basic makeup?


	yeah his age is a massive factor in why his mum should not call. i have since found out that his mum called because i didn't stick up for matt - what do i have to stick up for? i am paid to do a job for goodness sakes.


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 10, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Lou, hugs to you too. I agree with Debi, the mum shouldn't be calling and worse, shouting and swearing. He is a man and is 40 yrs old! I'm going to read your aqua creams blog too. I didn't pick up any although I've looked at them many times. I think they set a little too quickly for me. lol. I'm trying to work out how to do my morning makeup for work in the shortest possible time, but still enjoy it. How long do you spend doing yours? And what time do you wake up every day? 6.30?
> 
> 
> Debi, I hope your husband's meeting works out. I agree with what you say, if the new boss doesn't do anything about the situation, he is better off going elsewhere rather than just stick with this job and continue to let his staff suffer. You mentioned about your husband having to do multiple people's work before, I just can't imagine it. He must be very strong. Sorry that you have more arguments too. I really hope we all have a less stressful work this year. This is a quick change in topic, how long do you take to do your basic makeup? And what do you put on or skip for basic makeup?


  	Well, my husband has had numerous bosses just over the 19 years we have been married, most of them good, but many making promises they cannot keep or can't keep because of the companies financial situation.  Many have been laid off during the years, others have quit out of frustration.  My husband had the opportunity to leave about 10 years ago for a better position, but never bothered and now is paying dearly for it.  Our arguments are always brief and stupid, like most are. It isn't like we are swearing at each other or throwing around dishes!  He just gets snappy because he loses his temper with work and co-workers and then takes it out on me.  If he is going to constantly work from home (which I considered my territory for most of the weekdays!!) we need to set up new rules.  Keep his office door closed so I don't hear all the crap going on, eating lunch separately, coming and going and not working around his schedule. I have my own chores and errands, plus fun to have.  He is crouching in on everything!  Women dread when their husband retires and they are stuck with them all the time. This is waaaaay too soon for us to be constantly in each others company!  It isn't healthy and everyone needs space! 

  	How long to do my MU.  Hmm...   Since I am not working I have never bothered to even time it or look at a clock.  But not long.  I grab my little black basket, open up drawers or my spinner, grab things, toss them in, and off to the bathroom.  Face washed, lotion on, foundation, concealer, blush, powder, eyes...it really depends on how much I am wearing, what brands I am working with (are they easy to blend or stubborn?) and what kind of look I am going for. A lot of times I skip eyes and just plop on a wee bit of foundation, powder and blush, or sometimes even skip the powder and squirt myself with perfume. If all I am doing is bopping around the house there is no need to doll up.  If I go out to a store to run errands I can quickly apply a swish of e/s and mascara, or pencil eyeliner and I am set to face the public!  If I am going for longer visits, the mall, out to eat, or day trips, I do more, most of the time. It totally depends.  One doesn't need fancy e/s or a bright lipstick on if your hiking and swatting bugs for an hour or two!  So I would have to say it ranges from 5-20 minutes.  Unless I am doing a fairy look or something very unique I pretty much have my routine down. I also don't have a vanity, so I am standing for the whole thing and that forces me to go faster!! I really want a vanity!!


----------



## nunu (May 10, 2011)

[quote name="LMD84" url="/forum/thread/98741/bimbos-unite/15930#post_2117341"]


yeah me too - i have got a stressful day at work today and i am not happy 
 
[/quote]  I hope your day went ok Lou>  [quote name="Miss QQ" url="/forum/thread/98741/bimbos-unite/15930#post_2117353"]^^ Sorry you have to deal with a stressful day. You are a strong woman, so you'll be all right. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
Thanks for the support, and you are right, what's the point of me worrying now. I'll enjoy while I can!
 

Yeah me too. Weekend is always too short. I think we should get 3 days of weekend. 
 
 
 
 
[/quote]  3 day weekend will be awesome!!


----------



## LMD84 (May 10, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> 3 day weekend will be awesome!!


  	oh i am doing ok now. i filmed a quick video for specktra. been writing blog posts and i have even managed to clean the house  i hope everybody else is having a great day!


----------



## LMD84 (May 10, 2011)

Golden Grape FOTD - my latest blog post - i'm just sad that i couldnt get better pictures for it this time.


----------



## nunu (May 10, 2011)

Lou i just checked it out and i LOVE it!!


----------



## Miss QQ (May 10, 2011)

Thanks, Debi and Lou on how long you do your makeup. If I'm going to work I take 20mins top too, but I feel this is too long as it is eating into my time.

  	Lou, glad you feel better. Look forward to your blog post! Thanks for not forgetting to wish us well too. Every summer, around April and especially May, I get some bittersweet memories. It makes me feel quite weird and a little emotional. But I know I'll be all right by June! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Debi - you are right, it really depends on what occasion we are doing the makeup for. I think usually I get carried away with eye makeup and spent too much time on it. So I'm going to make a conscious effect to cut down that routine. I agree, you should set rules together with your husband in the house because of him working from home. It will be good for both of you. That way he know when it is work and when it is off-work time, and you can spend quality time with him.



nunu said:


> 3 day weekend will be awesome!!



 	One can only dream! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope you have a good remaining week.


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 10, 2011)

I love your FOTD, Lou!  Purple and gold. Why didn't I ever think of that mix?  Yellow and purple go beautifully!  What a pretty pansy look!  That is what it reminds me of. Pansies, petunias and violets!  Hmm!!  Sadly I still can't log on to that part and not sure why.  So I have to give my thumbs up over here!


----------



## rockin (May 10, 2011)

I love your Golden Grape FOTD, Lou!  That lipgloss is just perfect on you.  I wish I'd got that one now, but I only got Bold & Brash, Dare To Dare, Gimme That! and So Bad.


----------



## LMD84 (May 10, 2011)

rockin said:


> I love your Golden Grape FOTD, Lou!  That lipgloss is just perfect on you.  I wish I'd got that one now, but I only got Bold & Brash, Dare To Dare, Gimme That! and So Bad.


  	thanks! oh you got some of the best ones! bold and brash is a stunner! so sexy isn't it?


----------



## jolievie (May 10, 2011)

Well I love Dazzleglass so colour me bimbo-everyone stares at your mouth when your wearing dazzleglass and it makes your lips look way better-NEVER STOP MAKING IT!!!!!(That's not a threat or anything-just being dramatic
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 10, 2011)

Wow it's been awhile since I've been on here  I just kept getting more and more behind with the threads and it was seeming overwhelming but I need to get back in the loop!

  	How are all you ladies doing?


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 10, 2011)

Thanks! Nope, still not working. I put in ElvenEyes and my PW and it says the PW is wrong. Well, I have it written down right here!  I have tried numerous times.  So I hit the thing to reset a pw and that didn't work either. I got a new one, put it in and it still didn't take it.  So, if I ever go missing on here completely, you will know why.    Now that is a sad thought.  I want to be able to post in the blog! 

  	I have milkweed. I am not afraid to use it.


----------



## LMD84 (May 11, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Thanks! Nope, still not working. I put in ElvenEyes and my PW and it says the PW is wrong. Well, I have it written down right here!  I have tried numerous times.  So I hit the thing to reset a pw and that didn't work either. I got a new one, put it in and it still didn't take it.  So, if I ever go missing on here completely, you will know why.    Now that is a sad thought.  I want to be able to post in the blog!
> I have milkweed. I am not afraid to use it.


  	hhmmm no worries - i have contacted Janice so that we can sort something out for you  sorry about the issues!


----------



## Miss QQ (May 11, 2011)

^^ I love the golden grape FOTD too! I use yellow with purple before but not gold yet. I'm going to try it! You wear purple lips beautifully! Let us know what new goodies you try today. And thanks, I'm doing fine!


----------



## LMD84 (May 11, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> ^^ I love the golden grape FOTD too! I use yellow with purple before but not gold yet. I'm going to try it! You wear purple lips beautifully! Let us know what new goodies you try today. And thanks, I'm doing fine!


	oh thanks! i never thought i would ever wear purple lips! i used to only wear sheer pink glosses! how things have changed right?

What to do with your MAC Pigment – Episode One - here is todays post - a video on how to make glosses from pigments - it's for you Debi!!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 11, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> oh thanks! i never thought i would ever wear purple lips! i used to only wear sheer pink glosses! how things have changed right?
> What to do with your MAC Pigment – Episode One - here is todays post - a video on how to make glosses from pigments - it's for you Debi!!!


	lol OMG I love it! That came out so pretty!  You did a great job, but I can still tell you are nervous! Please don't be! You are doing a fabulous job!  I am so going to be spending my summer in my nice central air home making lipglosses!  I have a list I made while you did it. I need those little containers and a lip brush or two.  Some reflects glitter pigment thingies....  This is going to be so much fun! I will feel like an alchemist!  I have a tube of MAC's gloss. Can I use that for a mixing medium to make lipgloss?  I'm so excited!!!  And that colour is amazing. See, I am scary. I think actually would wear that out during the day.  Just to freak out the town and liven things up a bit!  Thank you for making this video and I can't wait to see more about pigments!!  I am going to make my own lipgloss!  And I love the idea of mixing pigments, too.  Imagine some oranges with golds, or pinks with reds.  Or...or....or....How can I sleep tonight??


----------



## LMD84 (May 12, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> lol OMG I love it! That came out so pretty!  You did a great job, but I can still tell you are nervous! Please don't be! You are doing a fabulous job!  I am so going to be spending my summer in my nice central air home making lipglosses!  I have a list I made while you did it. I need those little containers and a lip brush or two.  Some reflects glitter pigment thingies....  This is going to be so much fun! I will feel like an alchemist!  I have a tube of MAC's gloss. Can I use that for a mixing medium to make lipgloss?  I'm so excited!!!  And that colour is amazing. See, I am scary. I think actually would wear that out during the day.  Just to freak out the town and liven things up a bit!  Thank you for making this video and I can't wait to see more about pigments!!  I am going to make my own lipgloss!  And I love the idea of mixing pigments, too.  Imagine some oranges with golds, or pinks with reds.  Or...or....or....How can I sleep tonight??


  	hee hee! i am so pleased that you liked it!  youv were my target audience!  hee hee! and of course you can use the mac clear lip gloss - that would be even better because it is thiucker than my cheaper gloss that i used. and yeah it is fun to make colours that others won't have! you could also buy lots of little sample jars off ebay really cheap  rose pigment is another stunner on the lips as well as melon and ones like accent red


----------



## Miss QQ (May 12, 2011)

Love the video, Lou! I'm so excited that you are using the only mac pigment I have, Pink pearl! And the glitter, almost too, I have only Reflets gold. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also peeked at your desk and spotted the UD book of shadows and your sparkly manicure is so pretty. That's me, always easily distracted lol!


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 12, 2011)

Oh yeah, I meant to ask what that sparkly nail polish was. Is it from pigments or is that Princesses Rule by Opi?  I love it!  You are making us Bimbos proud!  xo


----------



## Miss QQ (May 12, 2011)

^^ Yup we're proud! And I mean to ask you ladies, how do you wash lip brush? I try shampoo, mac brush cleanser and both don't work. I can't get the wax and sticky stuff out.


----------



## LMD84 (May 12, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> ^^ Yup we're proud! And I mean to ask you ladies, how do you wash lip brush? I try shampoo, mac brush cleanser and both don't work. I can't get the wax and sticky stuff out.


  	i use shampoo, brush cleanser as well as my philosophy purity. then i rub it on a tissue for a bit too. they are never perfect looking but at least it gets most of the colour out


----------



## Miss QQ (May 13, 2011)

Do you mix the 3 cleaning agents together or you wash them 3 times separately, then rub on tissue? The pink glitter from the opi katy perry looks so pretty on you. I didn't think I would be so sparkly so I passed.


----------



## LMD84 (May 13, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Do you mix the 3 cleaning agents together or you wash them 3 times separately, then rub on tissue? The pink glitter from the opi katy perry looks so pretty on you. I didn't think I would be so sparkly so I passed.


  	I do them one after each other  Then rub on tissue and sometimes a dry flannel or towel   the pink glitter is very pretty, but it chipped after one day! not cool! and that is 4 coats worth I am wearing


----------



## LMD84 (May 13, 2011)

NARS Summer 2011 Product Review- i forgot to show you the latest blog post


----------



## Miss QQ (May 16, 2011)

I love both items, especially the trio. You wear it so well in your tutorial. 

  	How's everyone?


----------



## JennsJewelz (May 16, 2011)

Hi everyone! Sorry I've been away for so long - this past week was crazier than usual!!! I don't even have any fun updates or anything - I've just been working, doing schoolwork and cleaning nonstop! My cousin is going to be taking over our apartment as of August 1st, so I'm trying to get into all the nooks and crannies and make the place presentable - it's tough when I'm up at 6 and home at 10, though! Today's my first day at home all day in a while, so hopefully I can be productive  Still waiting to hear about jobs, but we are waiting to hear back from a school in Sendai, Japan that's interested in at least one of us... if one of us gets a job, then the other will focus on looking in Tokyo, and then we'll commute! I really hope we find something in the next month... keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## LMD84 (May 16, 2011)

JennsJewelz said:


> Hi everyone! Sorry I've been away for so long - this past week was crazier than usual!!! I don't even have any fun updates or anything - I've just been working, doing schoolwork and cleaning nonstop! My cousin is going to be taking over our apartment as of August 1st, so I'm trying to get into all the nooks and crannies and make the place presentable - it's tough when I'm up at 6 and home at 10, though! Today's my first day at home all day in a while, so hopefully I can be productive  Still waiting to hear about jobs, but we are waiting to hear back from a school in Sendai, Japan that's interested in at least one of us... if one of us gets a job, then the other will focus on looking in Tokyo, and then we'll commute! I really hope we find something in the next month... keep your fingers crossed!


	hey! good luck with everything Jen! i hope that you both get teaching jobs that are at the same school or at least in the same area  and i get what you mean about the cleaning - i bet after you get home you just want to sit and chill. not faff about on the floor scrubbing! 

Urban Decay Alice Tutorial here is my second tutorial for specktra - i feel i am getting a little more comfortable in front of the camera now!


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 16, 2011)

HI MIss QQ!  Hope all is well with you!  I am taking a relaxing day of movie watching!  I needed this badly and the weather is so glum out, so a good day to be mellow and lazy.  Housework to proceed later in the week! 

  	Hi Jen!  Good to hear from you and wishing you the very best on the job searches.  Crossing my eyes, fingers and toes for a lovely situation for you both!

  	Lou~The blog was great and yes, you look far more comfortable!  Yay!  Somehow you have to incorporate the cats in it, too!  Do you have a favourite Disney character? Belle is mine. I would love to see you dupe a look with MU on your favourite character!!  This is a request from your biggest fan!


----------



## LMD84 (May 17, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> HI MIss QQ!  Hope all is well with you!  I am taking a relaxing day of movie watching!  I needed this badly and the weather is so glum out, so a good day to be mellow and lazy.  Housework to proceed later in the week!
> 
> Hi Jen!  Good to hear from you and wishing you the very best on the job searches.  Crossing my eyes, fingers and toes for a lovely situation for you both!
> 
> Lou~The blog was great and yes, you look far more comfortable!  Yay!  Somehow you have to incorporate the cats in it, too!  Do you have a favourite Disney character? Belle is mine. I would love to see you dupe a look with MU on your favourite character!!  This is a request from your biggest fan!


  	Belle is my favorite character too! I love reading so when i was younger i always loved how she would rather read a book than go off with the 'hottest' guy because that is how i was. some days i would get through a couple of books! And i am sure that i could do a Belle inspired look! I love her golden ball gown so maybe i can do something with that?  I'll see what happens!  and yes i shall sort something with my kitties for you too!  you are so sweet!


----------



## Miss QQ (May 17, 2011)

Jenn - good luck and hope you both get teaching job in Japan!

  	debi - good to hear you have a relaxing day! Hope the weather gets better. It's very hot here and I feel like I'm getting a heat stroke.

  	lou - love the Alice tutorial, the bright colour is so pleasing! I have the book so I can try the Alice e/s and mushroom, but I don't have the shadow pencil and sin. Do you always apply blush after loose powder? I used to do that and my blush would fade off within 4 hours. So now I apply it after foundation and before powder. Hope you have a great getaway this Sunday!


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 17, 2011)

Hee hee!  You sound like me! I am still l like that.  Books galore! And I married a complete nerd, though he is not a reader (his mom is, though!). He is a Cost Analyst Accountant.  A Belle look would be so cool!  You could even do a series throughout the year of all the female Disney characters!  Oooh!  And a kitty video!  Meow!   Think how much fun this blog will be come Halloween!!  I love the nail polish haul, too!  So nice and some of the colours I have and some you held up are ones I want!  That was super fun and reminded me I had a Zoya order to place!  I will do that today....just a little one.  Sadly it is very hard to find OPI around here or they have poor turnover (I don't even get that) on some colours and never carry others.  I get so mad because they have such nice nail polishes and I am having fun changing my nails a lot now!


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 17, 2011)

Miss QQ~It is so cold out here the heat actually came on and we have the thermostat set at 57 degrees!  What cold and raw weather we are having!  I will try and send some over to you!! 

  	I was just saying to my husband that this summer is going to fly by and before we know it fall and winter will be back, and we had such a long & severe one just ending.  I can't believe we are more than halfway through May and we have only had a few days that really felt like spring.  They predict cold and rainy weather through Saturday.  By the time mid-August comes around our days are getting quite shorter and cooler weather starts to filter in.  That doesn't leave much time for summer!!!


----------



## Miss QQ (May 17, 2011)

Thanks Debi, I need some cool air! It's a shame that spring is nearly gone and you still have such cold weather. I will not like it too if I go through a long and hard winter and the next one comes again so soon. I'll send sunshine over to you!


----------



## LMD84 (May 17, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Thanks Debi, I need some cool air! It's a shame that spring is nearly gone and you still have such cold weather. I will not like it too if I go through a long and hard winter and the next one comes again so soon. I'll send sunshine over to you!


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 17, 2011)

Woah....two weeks?  Okay, around here you definitely have to have a note from your doctors to prove you are ill, regardless of whether you get pay or not, in order to keep your job.  A business cannot run on lack of employees who keep extending their time and "might" return after an undetermined amount of leave.  And if it is stress related (mental) he would also need a note from a psychiatrist stating he is unable to presently work and is undergoing treatment (therapy, meds, etc.).  I say this out of experience because I suffer from agoraphobia and panic attacks which manifest themselves in a very physical way (vomiting, sudden drastic loss in weight, etc.) and have had to take a leave of absence from the bank I worked at. It can hit hard and sudden and really take you out of the circuit, but I followed the rules, didn't hide things, had both letters sent and kept my job.  Slap him around for me, please!






  	Ooh, Villains would be cool, too.  I don't think you need to worry too much on "copying" someone. Isn't that what we all do? We get inspired by watching YouTube tutorials and hauls. We buy the same things, or try the same or similar look, we purchase our own things and share our hauls and so it goes on and on.  Just recently a bunch of people did videos on looks from the red carpet, but everyone has their own inspiration or twist on it, which makes it fun and allows us to be playful with our makeup. 

  	Hang in there, lady!  The work stuff will get sorted out and for the best.  Oh, and how funny is this! I love fall and winter and the cold weather and usually dread the heat and humidity we get smacked with in summer, but after this long snowy winter I have been looking forward to it, only to have a very cold and rainy May!  We are beginning to forget what the sun looks like!


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 17, 2011)

So, inspired by Lou's video blog and one of my favourite tarot decks, I turned her lovely summer look into the mysterious tarot reader look! I used the same NARS trio, added some MAC Creme de Violet, UD 24/7 pencils and MAC Pink Cult...and a tarot deck, of course! What else to do during what looks like a monsoon outside my window??  Hehehe... If I had known my nails would show I would have done them first!!  Ah, well!  Next time!!


----------



## rockin (May 17, 2011)

Wow, Debi, the blue under your eyes really makes them stand out!


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 17, 2011)

Thank you! I am totally rethinking colour on me!  The bright colours are starting to look a lot better these days!  I remember when I was a teen the colours I wore the most were lilacs and blues, then greys and browns.  But I had this super cheap blue frosty creme eyeshadow that I wore with a lavender pencil, much like the NYX Jumbo pencils (here I am using UD 24/7 and love it) and it always looked good on me.  Now I want to rummage through my stash and see what else I have that is bright!!


----------



## LMD84 (May 18, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Thank you! I am totally rethinking colour on me!  The bright colours are starting to look a lot better these days!  I remember when I was a teen the colours I wore the most were lilacs and blues, then greys and browns.  But I had this super cheap blue frosty creme eyeshadow that I wore with a lavender pencil, much like the NYX Jumbo pencils (here I am using UD 24/7 and love it) and it always looked good on me.  Now I want to rummage through my stash and see what else I have that is bright!!


  	oh yes! i think anybody can wear bright colours! no matter what age, skintone and eye colour! i think purples are stunning on you and my personal fave of yours!


----------



## Miss QQ (May 18, 2011)

Debi - love the look! I don't know anything about cards reading and the pic of you with the cards is beautiful and mysterious. Makes me one to get mine read. Your work company was understanding and supportive, it makes me feel touched. 

  	Lou - sorry that you are having a rough time at work. Hope it - or the man creating the problem, gets sorted out soon. I don't know how or why he is getting 2 weeks of sick leave, I know you can't say due to confidentiality. So I don't want to speculate but I'm supporting you over here!


----------



## LMD84 (May 18, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Debi - love the look! I don't know anything about cards reading and the pic of you with the cards is beautiful and mysterious. Makes me one to get mine read. Your work company was understanding and supportive, it makes me feel touched.
> 
> Lou - sorry that you are having a rough time at work. Hope it - or the man creating the problem, gets sorted out soon. I don't know how or why he is getting 2 weeks of sick leave, I know you can't say due to confidentiality. So I don't want to speculate but I'm supporting you over here!








 Aw you are so sweet! Thank you, i need all the support i can get at the moment. I had his mother come to the store this morning to hand me his shop keys and such. she barely said a word to me - which is much better than 10 minutes of abuse!


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 18, 2011)

Thank you Lou and Miss QQ!  I would have never bought this NARS trio if Lou had not raved about it, so decided to do a look and once I had it on I wanted to add the purple. This was the Peacock look I was hoping to achieve from the Peacocky Collection, which I find has pretty colours, but not bright enough.  I don't have pretty coloured paint pots or anything to put underneath to make it pop, but it popped on its own!  And I love that I am experimenting more with liner!  

  	Lou~Maybe your co-worker's mother is beginning to taste a bit of humble pie. It is easy to yell over a phone or at someone on a computer, but not so easy to do face to face.  I have a feeling he won't be coming back. Time to take in applications, just in case.  Never hurts.  Lots of hugs to you.  You don't need this kind of stress.  Be sure to get in a good amount of thrillers and Disney films this week, along with favourite scented candles burning and kitty play! 

  	Must start my day and see what kind of mischief I can get into. This cold rainy weather is making everyone sleepy and lazy. Too cold for open windows, too humid for heat, and we all feel like mushrooms! 

  	Group hug!


----------



## Miss QQ (May 18, 2011)

^^ Group hug! You have fun today and update us. Living vicariously through you! The hot days here are making us exhausted and drained with all the sweating. Hope we all have better weather soon! By June at least!

  	Lou - good that she is keeping quiet. I agree with debi I guess she is beginning to taste the humble pie.


----------



## LMD84 (May 18, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> ^^ Group hug! You have fun today and update us. Living vicariously through you! The hot days here are making us exhausted and drained with all the sweating. Hope we all have better weather soon! By June at least!
> 
> Lou - good that she is keeping quiet. I agree with debi I guess she is beginning to taste the humble pie.


	oh dear! i guess we all have extreme weather conditions to each other being all over the world! sorry you are melting away like an ice lolly in the heat! 

What to do with your MAC Pigment – Episode 2 the latest video is now up too - if you have melon pigment Debi you need to watch this!


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 18, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> oh dear! i guess we all have extreme weather conditions to each other being all over the world! sorry you are melting away like an ice lolly in the heat!
> What to do with your MAC Pigment – Episode 2 the latest video is now up too - if you have melon pigment Debi you need to watch this!


	I do, I do!!!  Off I got to watch it. I haven't done anything today. I feel sickish, so think I am fighting a little bug. I plan a nice long nap until a light supper.  Not wearing a stitch of makeup today!  Eeek!  lol


----------



## LMD84 (May 18, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> I do, I do!!!  Off I got to watch it. I haven't done anything today. I feel sickish, so think I am fighting a little bug. I plan a nice long nap until a light supper.  Not wearing a stitch of makeup today!  Eeek!  lol








i hope you feel better soon sweetie - it's not nice feeling sicky  sometimes drinking lemonade helps me feel less sick - no clue why! but it always helps.

  	nick is working late tonight so i have no idea what to have for dinner. i am thinking maybe i will wait for him to get home and then do us some soup and rolls - i had a big lunch (including some strawberries with a touch of cream!!)


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 18, 2011)

Thank you!  Nothing serious, but just off and my tummy feels weird, so hubby made me up some chicken breasts while I took a long nap!  What a sweetie!  This weather isn't helping either. No sun for a week, rainy, windy, a few storms, too cold to open windows and heat coming on once in a while.  I really need some warm, fresh air. I did wake to a pleasant surprise, though.  An order from JCrew and sold a tiny box of tarot (3 decks) for $80.00 which I didn't think would go, so that was an extra treat.

  	Strawberries and cream sounds delightful!!


----------



## shadowaddict (May 18, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm finally trying to get back in routine after the vacation. We had a great time considering that we both got sick   I was sick in bed the whole last day in Vegas before we went Utah. it felt just like the flu only didn't last as long, thank goodness. I had the whole shebang, vomitting, high fever and my entire body hurt like hell. That night my hips, and down through my legs were killing me. I finally got up around 2:30AM and went and got in the tub and soaked in a hot bath. I took one of the huge hotel towels and covered my body and laid my head on the side of the tub for well over an hour. Every time the water started to cool I let some out with my foot and turned the hot water back on. This actually helped. After I got back in bed I was able to get some sleep.

  	We had fun in Zion National Park whick is gorgeous. We were there in 2004 and it was nice to go back. We stayed there five days and one day drove up to Bryce national Park. There was still lots of snow there. We watched a bunch of prairie dogs running around and yapping at each other.There were quite entertaining. then we headed back to Vegas for three nights. The second day we drove to Death Valley which is super cool especially Scotty's Castle.

  	The first day back in Vegas I started feeling weird and then driving back from Death Valley I was feeling car sick which I've never had that problem. We stopped and got some motion sickness medicine and I laid back in the seat. The following day I kept feeling off balance and just kind of wonky, the whole vertigo thing going. It did not occur to me until Friday morning, the day we were flying back what the problem was. I had filled two weeks of my medicine in those plastic thingies. I had to get a refill of one before we left to have enough. But apparently I did not put it in when I got it.So I think the last day i had it was a day or two before we left Utah. It was my antidepession medicine and one that you can't just stop taking or you do have withdrawal symtoms. I was able to get hold of my pharmacy and have them call it to one near our hotel and my husband picked it up. I felt a bit better a few hours later once it got some back in my system. But it took a few days to get to feeling more normal.

  	Our vacation was definitely not uneventful.


----------



## shadowaddict (May 18, 2011)

Lou, I love your videos. They are really good and helpful. Keep up the good work. I'm sorry you're having such problems at work. I hope it gets better soon.

  	Debi, I love your bright colors look, very pretty pic with the cards.They make the colors on your eyes really pop.

  	Jenn, good luck with the job search. We are all pulling for you here.

  	Alana--I hope you have found your 217 brush by now. I honestly do not know what I'd do without mine. I have two of them that I use. I could easily use a third. It is probably my favorite brush.


  	Also I was playing around on the Sephora site last night and saw they had their brand of chubby liner pencils. They look just like UD shadow pencils. They have great reviews and people said they work as well as the UD ones. I think I may have to try one. They are $10 which is about half the cost of the UD ones and come in lotsof colors. Has anyone tried these?


----------



## LMD84 (May 20, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Lou, I love your videos. They are really good and helpful. Keep up the good work. I'm sorry you're having such problems at work. I hope it gets better soon.
> 
> Debi, I love your bright colors look, very pretty pic with the cards.They make the colors on your eyes really pop.
> 
> ...


  	aww thanks so much sweetie! i am hoping today at work all my issues will be sorted - should have been sorted yesterday though


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 20, 2011)

Hope you get things sorted out, Lou!

  	Shadowaddict-- I was wanting to try those too. I should have grabbed a few when I was at Sephora the other day. Actually, I should have grabbed them when they were on sale on the website  Ah well.

  	I'm trying to decide if I want to do anything today or not. I kind of want to do my makeup and go apply for a job but... Then again... Why not wait until next week? Haha


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 20, 2011)

So sorry to hear that you were sick during your vacation, Shadowaddict.  What an awful time to be sick.  

  	Lou~I think of you every day and hope that things quickly get sorted out at your workplace so you can be stress free from it all.  I wrote about Smallville on another thread!  

  	LittleMaryJane~I am as lazy as you!  And I don't mind a bit because I ended up getting lots done yesterday!  So, today is for books and puttering and hoping someone will buy two boxes of tarot I have up for sale!!!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 20, 2011)

Hope you sell your cards!

  	I'm waiting on a response from an eBay user about shipping costs for some Catherine Arley nail polishes--I want some! It's funny though because they come from Bulgaria (at least via eBay) and it's like don't I have enough nail polish? Do I really need to import from Bulgaria? haha.


----------



## LMD84 (May 20, 2011)

LittleMaryJane said:


> Hope you sell your cards!
> 
> I'm waiting on a response from an eBay user about shipping costs for some Catherine Arley nail polishes--I want some! It's funny though because they come from Bulgaria (at least via eBay) and it's like don't I have enough nail polish? Do I really need to import from Bulgaria? haha.


  	lol! i know what you mean about polishes! i can't stop buying stuff like that at the moment!


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 20, 2011)

I'm so glad I am not the only one who suddenly has a fetish for nail polishes!  There is just something about painting your nails various colours that is both soothing and exciting!


----------



## LMD84 (May 20, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> I'm so glad I am not the only one who suddenly has a fetish for nail polishes!  There is just something about painting your nails various colours that is both soothing and exciting!


	yup! i totally agree! i have run out of polish remover though and keep forgetting to buy more! so annoying! i need to re-paint!!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 20, 2011)

What are you guys wearing on your nails right now? I'm wearing one by Borghese called Mediterraneo Sea. It's a really pretty dark teal with glitter. I think I might re-do them today though. I think I have a serious nail polish addiction.


----------



## shadowaddict (May 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone, yeh a horrible time to get sick. Yes Zion and Bryce Nat. parks are both just beautiful. When the sun hits the mountains they are this gorgeous shade of orangish red. It's so different than our big green mountains here like in the Smokey Mountains Nat Park.

  	On a brighter note we finally got a repair man here and fixed the air, just in time as it is starting to get hot again. We lucked out with a cool front blowing through while it was out so the windows and fans helped a great deal.

  	I was just starting to buy more n/p and then earlier in the week as I was messing with one of the windows trying to pull it down it hit my hand and broke two nails all the way down to the top of my fingers. I ended up trimming all of them to about the same length so it didn't look weird. I had already broken a nail on the other hand to about that length anyway. Oh well I guess I'll wait till they grow to wear bright colors. I have a thing with my short fingers that when my nails are short I only wear pale colors. It feels like my short fingers and nails together look even shorter with bright n/p. Thank goodness for my Butter "All Hail The Queen"  At least that is a lighter color that I absolutely love. This is one polish that I can easily see me finishing before it goes bad.

  	That reminds me. Does anyone know how long a n/p will last if it is unopened? I have been thinking about ordering a backup of the above mentioned n/p before they discontinue it. But if it's not going to last very long then I don't want to waste the money.

  	Have a great weekend everyone. I'm going to babysit my little grandson tomorrow. My daughter-in-law is working one day a week and then they have a wedding to attend tomorrow evening. So me and the lil dude will be hanging out all day.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 20, 2011)

Hope you have a great time with your grandson, Shadowaddict!

  	I'm going to my sister's this weekend to do a little family time stuff... Dinner... Seeing my nephew's baby... Good stuff. Should be fun, I love spending time with my fam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Changed my nail polish tonight to China Glaze "Life Preserver"-- China Glaze has got to be my favorite kind of polish.


----------



## LMD84 (May 21, 2011)

LittleMaryJane said:


> Hope you have a great time with your grandson, Shadowaddict!
> 
> I'm going to my sister's this weekend to do a little family time stuff... Dinner... Seeing my nephew's baby... Good stuff. Should be fun, I love spending time with my fam
> 
> ...


	oh have fun with your sister! and china glaze is my favourite polish too, closely followed by zoya! 

  	i have no special plans this weekend. tomorrow me and nick will be having a chill out day playing his computer game and baking a custard and cinnamon tart


----------



## rockin (May 21, 2011)

I have been wearing Orly's Catch The Bouquet since Tuesday, with no chipping and just a little tip wear.  This is amazing for me, as my nail polish is usually chipped by the second day.  I don't think it's just down to the polish though - I got Orly's primer, rubberized base coat and top coat in the hope that they might make my polish last longer, and this first test of it is working out very well   I am also working on the assumption that the base coat etc of the same brand as the polish will work best, so I've also bought China Glaze Strong Adhesion Base Coat to try next with my China Glaze polishes.


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 21, 2011)

Right now I am wearing Yvette by Zoya, which has been on my nails for 4 days and still not a single chip.  This stuff is amazing!  And I have been using lots of sticky tape packing up the boxes of tarot, so not bad!  I am impressed!  I have also never bought a backup of nail polish except for Princess's Rule, because I do go through it a lot!  I guess I figure nail polish goes bad pretty quickly, starting to thicken and separate, plus fashions for various colours change by season and year, so I can always find something close or a dupe. Mostly I just like trying new things and then have my few beloved ones that get used often. I think of all those lovely OPI's I am not even using right now, so need to switch around more!


----------



## Miss QQ (May 21, 2011)

^^ I wanted to buy Princess Rule before but I pass for the time being. It's pretty! Great that Zoya lasts so long on you. Nail polishes don't last on me at all, about 2 to 5 days max.

  	lou - sounds like a fun and relaxing day you are planning for tomorrow. I love it when you are baking things! Yummy! Sorry that the head office haven't get back to you and kept you waiting.

  	shadow - welcome back! Have fun babysitting! Sorry that you were very sick during your vacation. I got carsick when I was in Australia when I was 12 and I don't usually get carsick too. Despite of that, it sounds like you have a good time at the park and the castle!

  	Everyone have a good weekend!


----------



## LMD84 (May 21, 2011)

i finally removed my old polish and have now just painted my nails with Jules by zoya - very subtle tan colour with loads of god shimmer. pretty for a understated look


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 21, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *LMD84* 



 		 			i have no special plans this weekend. tomorrow me and nick will be having a chill out day playing his computer game and baking a custard and cinnamon tart 



	Mmm yum, that sounds delicious! I'm coming over to have some! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	It's SUCH a nice day today... Sunny and warm but not too warm. I need to be cleaning though... Not hanging out outside.


----------



## LMD84 (May 22, 2011)

LittleMaryJane said:


> Mmm yum, that sounds delicious! I'm coming over to have some!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	hopefully it will turn out how it should do!! lol! but i'm not the best chef! hee hee! and i'm pleased you were enjoying yourself yesterday. even if you couldn;t go outside in the lovely weather!  the weather is weird here - it looks super sunny but it is actually really windy so quite cold!


----------



## Miss QQ (May 22, 2011)

^^ Hope it turns out well because I want some too.


----------



## banana1234 (May 22, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Lou, I love your videos. They are really good and helpful. Keep up the good work. I'm sorry you're having such problems at work. I hope it gets better soon.
> 
> Debi, I love your bright colors look, very pretty pic with the cards.They make the colors on your eyes really pop.
> 
> ...


	yes  i found it, it was under my boyfriends bed, i turned his house upside down looking for it!! hehe

  	i'm so annoyed, the weather report said this whole weekend was going to be hot, yesterday was gorgeous, but its raining today, i only packed pretty maxi dresses and flip flops to stay at my boyfriends, its cold!


----------



## Miss QQ (May 22, 2011)

^^ Yay for finding the brush! Hope you can keep warm. Maybe wrap yourself in blankets heehee.


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 22, 2011)

My nails are orange, my necklace has been ordered, and I sold another 175.00 of decks.  What more can I ask for?


----------



## shadowaddict (May 22, 2011)

Sounds like you are doing great Debi. We want to see pics when you get your necklace.

  	Alana--I'm so glad you found your brush. Like I said that is one brush I can not be without.

  	I had fun with my little grandson yesterday. He's getting so big. He'll be 7 weeks old this Tuesday. My son told me to lay him on his tummy some because that helps strengthen his upper body and that he could almost turn over. I had him on his tummy and playing with his toes and he turned over all by himself. I was excited to tell them but then I felt I shouldn't because I knew this would make my daughter-in-law feel guilty for leaving him and missing one of his first. So I hope he does it while they are both there or at least for her. It's so hard on new moms or I should say all moms because they need time away and for themselves but they also feel guilty for doing so.

  	Why does our society put so much pressure on women? It is so unfair.


----------



## LMD84 (May 23, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Sounds like you are doing great Debi. We want to see pics when you get your necklace.
> 
> Alana--I'm so glad you found your brush. Like I said that is one brush I can not be without.
> 
> ...


  	awww - i think you did the right thing by not telling her, so would have been upset and felt bad that she missed his first flip  i am sure that he will do it again for his mum and dad!  and i agree that it is crazy how much pressure women feel when it comes to children. many of my friends feel guilty if they do anything without their child - so much that they actually don't do anything without their children.


----------



## Miss QQ (May 23, 2011)

Debi - congrats! Living vicariously through you! I want orange nails too.

  	shadow - so pleased that you had fun with your grandson! I'm sure he will do it again in front of his parents. I agree, women are to be expected to excel at work and family in today's world. How tough is that!

  	I finished my first day of my job today. It's all right but I'm still adapting. I'm sure more will come very soon. lol! Have a good week, ladies!


----------



## LMD84 (May 23, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Debi - congrats! Living vicariously through you! I want orange nails too.
> 
> shadow - so pleased that you had fun with your grandson! I'm sure he will do it again in front of his parents. I agree, women are to be expected to excel at work and family in today's world. How tough is that!
> 
> I finished my first day of my job today. It's all right but I'm still adapting. I'm sure more will come very soon. lol! Have a good week, ladies!


  	i am pleased that you got on ok today - do you feel that it will be somewhere that you can be happy? and of course were the people nice? i hope so! 

Sexy violet and blue tutorial - the latest specktra tutorial done by moi! watch if you fancy it.... which i hope you do of course! 

  	i currently have too many polishes to choose from. i have the 12 new ones that i bought as well as the 4 mini pirates opi set! which do i pick next?!


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 23, 2011)

Busy day and glad everyone seems to be having a good one!  Must check your new tutorial, Lou.  Miss QQ, best of luck on your new job and glad things went well today for you. It always takes a while to get your groove going, but just remember that everyone was new at one point! 

  	Just put up pics of my new storage/collection that I have been working on. Still no vanity, but maybe someday....maybe not!  lol At least it is neat, tidy and has a comfy home!


----------



## LMD84 (May 23, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Busy day and glad everyone seems to be having a good one!  Must check your new tutorial, Lou.  Miss QQ, best of luck on your new job and glad things went well today for you. It always takes a while to get your groove going, but just remember that everyone was new at one point!
> 
> Just put up pics of my new storage/collection that I have been working on. Still no vanity, but maybe someday....maybe not!  lol At least it is neat, tidy and has a comfy home!


  	oohhh awesome! i am now off to find your new pics!!


----------



## shadowaddict (May 23, 2011)

MissQQ--Good luck with your new job. Getting used to a new job is stressful as well as new surroundings and new co-workers. However like Debi said all of those people were new at one time.


  	Lou--love the new video, and the blue and purply eyes. Very sexy.

  	This is probably a stupid request for most beause they alredy know how to do this. My suggestion is to do a tutorial on a step by step of how to use pigments as e/s using the mixing medium. I know you told us on here a while back but I'm a visual learner. The l/g one was very helpfu. I have Melon that I got at a CCO last summer and I think I'm going to try a l/g with it.


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 23, 2011)

Cool video, Lou!  I love that colour mix and that highlighter is pretty.  Hmmm! Just what I need MORE makeup!  lol

  	I have noticed something interesting. The OPI orange I used was a little streaky. Nothing new to me and using creams.  But the Seche Vite didn't make it shrink up and show white on the edges like it does with Zoya. I wonder if it has to do with Zoya's natural products or something. I am really curious now!  This summer is going to be full of MU experiments.  Making my own pigment glosses and trying out nail things!  I was thinking of wearing orange and yellow nail polish on Halloween so I have candy corn nails. Hehehehe....


----------



## LMD84 (May 24, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Cool video, Lou!  I love that colour mix and that highlighter is pretty.  Hmmm! Just what I need MORE makeup!  lol
> 
> I have noticed something interesting. The OPI orange I used was a little streaky. Nothing new to me and using creams.  But the Seche Vite didn't make it shrink up and show white on the edges like it does with Zoya. I wonder if it has to do with Zoya's natural products or something. I am really curious now!  This summer is going to be full of MU experiments.  Making my own pigment glosses and trying out nail things!  I was thinking of wearing orange and yellow nail polish on Halloween so I have candy corn nails. Hehehehe....


  	thank you! and yeah vellum really is awesome!! i don't use it during the day that much but for nights out it is amazing!!

  	and that is very interesting about the opi and seche vite! i have never noticed before but i am actually wearing an opi cream (stranger tides) and you are right - no shrinking at all!


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 24, 2011)

Isn't that weird? I have on another OPI (forget the name, of course) but it isn't shrinking either.  It is just Zoya and that makes me so sad.  I love Zoya but the white tips on my nails really bugs me, no to mention they are exposed to chipping and do (the nail, not the polish) whereas now my Seche Vite and OPI stay right to the ends and keep my nails stronger and protected.  What a bummer on Zoya!  My nails look nicer with the OPI on.  Must get more OPI now...  Hehehe...


----------



## Miss QQ (May 24, 2011)

^^ My manicure lasts longer with OPI too, compared to other polishes. Chanel chips very quickly on me, but some of the colours are so pretty. No Zoya here though, sadly. Thanks for your encouragement! Like you said, I'm still getting the groove going. 

  	Lou - thanks. At the moment I'm still finding out more about the work and the environment, so I can't tell for sure. I'm loading your violet and blue video now! 

  	shadow - I need a tutorial on the pigments and mixing medium too. I have watched a little bit of it before somewhere, but I didn't pay much attention then. I don't know where I can't buy the mixing medium though. Thanks too, for the encouragement! Definitely is stressful, but after my last job which was so hard on me, starting on this is actually less stressful. For now. lol.


----------



## rockin (May 24, 2011)

I finally managed to get some mixing medium - it arrived today with the rest of my telephone order from Pro (they've been out of stock of mixing medium for ages), so a tutorial on how to use it would be very useful.


----------



## LMD84 (May 24, 2011)

rockin said:


> I finally managed to get some mixing medium - it arrived today with the rest of my telephone order from Pro (they've been out of stock of mixing medium for ages), so a tutorial on how to use it would be very useful.


  	yay!! which one did you get? the water based one?


----------



## rockin (May 24, 2011)

Yep, I gathered from reading somewhere on Specktra that it was the water based one I needed.  I wouldn't have known otherwise.


----------



## LMD84 (May 24, 2011)

rockin said:


> Yep, I gathered from reading somewhere on Specktra that it was the water based one I needed.  I wouldn't have known otherwise.


  	yup!  that's the bad boy. in my latest pigment video (which should go live tomorrow) i actually talk a little about that mixing medium but mostly talk about the gel one (it works better for what i was making!)


----------



## Miss QQ (May 25, 2011)

^^ Thanks for the support! I love the video of the purple and blue eye look. I'm going to check with my pro mac store if they have the mixing medium and I look forward to your tutorial!


----------



## LMD84 (May 25, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> ^^ Thanks for the support! I love the video of the purple and blue eye look. I'm going to check with my pro mac store if they have the mixing medium and I look forward to your tutorial!


  	no problem at all!  you guys support me so much too, it's great how we all help each other like that, even though none of us have ever met in the flesh!


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 25, 2011)

So, my OPI is already chipping. Interesting!  2 days in.  And Zoya lasts me 5 days!  Looks like it is time to switch back to a Zoya colour!!!


----------



## LMD84 (May 26, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> So, my OPI is already chipping. Interesting!  2 days in.  And Zoya lasts me 5 days!  Looks like it is time to switch back to a Zoya colour!!!


  	random!! i have been wearing opi for the past 3 days and still no chips! and oe of the days included me moving a shed load of tv's and box where usually my nails get wrecked!


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 26, 2011)

Then I will have a chat with this nail polish!  OPI...don't abandon me!  xo


----------



## Miss QQ (May 26, 2011)

I didn't know there are water based and gel based mixing medium. I wonder which do I need. I have to do some reading. OPI can usually last 4 to 5 days for my manicure and more than a week for pedi. I'm impressed.   Lou - yup it's great that we all genuinely support one another on specktra. We don't have to see one another in real life and yet we have such connections!


----------



## LMD84 (May 26, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Lou - yup it's great that we all genuinely support one another on specktra. We don't have to see one another in real life and yet we have such connections!


  	it depends what you want to use the mixing medium for really. waterbased is the best one for general use really. the gel is good for glitters 







 i love you ladies!!


----------



## Miss QQ (May 26, 2011)

Thanks for the tip! I only have 1 glitter and 1 pigment though lol.


----------



## shadowaddict (May 26, 2011)

Lou--I've had the water based mm for over a year and not taken it out of the box. So I would love a tutorial to help get me over my fears.

  	Debi, with the OPI I get several days and sometimes a week before any chipping. Has that happened with more than one color?

  	I have had me best luck with Butter London. I really wish I could see the colors in person. I've ordered from drugstore.com/beauty.com as I've ordered lots of things from there and never had an issue. I like how I can get stuff from both "stores" and can add up to the free shipping and I can find coupon codes.

  	MissQQ--thank you SO much for telling me that Chanel chips quickly. I will keep saying that over and over to myself. I still can't get that "Miami Peach" color of theirs out of my head. I would have gone to Neiman's in Vegas if I hadn't gotten sick. It's good I stayed away I would have been ticked if I spent $25 on a n/p and it chipped quickly.


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 26, 2011)

shadowaddict~I think it depends on the polish. Sometimes my OPI last for 3-4 days, this time it chipped within 2, but only two nails. It was rather strange when I put it on, too.  It had weird clumps in it, like it had dust or something in it. I am actually tossing the whole nailpolish. I have too many beloved OPI's to give it up, but oddly it is easier for me to order Zoya online than try to find fresh OPI bottles.  Very frustrating. I am pretty sure it is because the salons around here want you to have to go to them to have your nails done, rather than actually sell polish so you can do it yourself.  Tricky, and not too nice.   I wonder what OPI thinks about this?


----------



## LMD84 (May 26, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> shadowaddict~I think it depends on the polish. Sometimes my OPI last for 3-4 days, this time it chipped within 2, but only two nails. It was rather strange when I put it on, too.  It had weird clumps in it, like it had dust or something in it. I am actually tossing the whole nailpolish. I have too many beloved OPI's to give it up, but oddly it is easier for me to order Zoya online than try to find fresh OPI bottles.  Very frustrating. I am pretty sure it is because the salons around here want you to have to go to them to have your nails done, rather than actually sell polish so you can do it yourself.  Tricky, and not too nice.   I wonder what OPI thinks about this?


  	i am now using opi i want to be a lone star. i hope this lasts as long as stranger tides did on me


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 26, 2011)

<~~Is loving her Smashbox Bronzer!  It seems all my bronzers have their own personality, there own look, and I am glad that I invested in quite a variety.  I love the tan look, without the sun!  And my necklace arrived.  It is the 42" chain link one TiffanyD and others have, but I got mine in gold and if I love it enough and sell more decks I will get one in rose gold.  They are so lightweight and fragile, but far more practical than I though they would be, so really pleased with it. I thought it would be more chunky, but nope! It is perfect!  Now I have to do my nails!  Hmm....decisions, decisions!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (May 26, 2011)

Lou I will def check that video out. I love your accent and I love hearing you talk.


----------



## shadowaddict (May 26, 2011)

I'm so excited that today on zappos.com where I order shoes and bags all the time that they now sell Butter London n/p. They expanded a year or so ago and added clothing, jewelry and such but I never noticed the beauty stuff. They don't have a ton of brands in the beauty but what I love about them the shipping is always free and you can return anything free of charge. I have bought and returned so many pairs of shoes and boots over the years like when I needed a different size or just didn't end up liking them. It's a great place to compare prices and with no shipping and no tax it works out great because our sales tax is right at 10%. They also have a couture site that has Marc Jacobs, Kate Spade, etc. They even had some Badgley Mischka bags as well as other brands  25% off.

  	Now I can order n/p and if I totally hate the color then back it goes. I hate doing that but I have googled images of colors and you get a hundred different shades where the lighting is different or people's camera and just can't tell exactly what the color really is like. I know there is a couple of more colors I want but if they are way off what it appears then I couldn't wear them. One is a pale blue with a hint of gray and shimmer. It's called "Lady Muck" and the other is a not too bright teal with shimmer called "Victoriana" I love the teal but if it's very bright then for my age it wouldn't work. Bright "traditional" nail colors are ok but when you get into others one must tread lightly.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (May 26, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> I'm so excited that today on zappos.com where I order shoes and bags all the time that they now sell Butter London n/p. They expanded a year or so ago and added clothing, jewelry and such but I never noticed the beauty stuff. They don't have a ton of brands in the beauty but what I love about them the shipping is always free and you can return anything free of charge. I have bought and returned so many pairs of shoes and boots over the years like when I needed a different size or just didn't end up liking them. It's a great place to compare prices and with no shipping and no tax it works out great because our sales tax is right at 10%. They also have a couture site that has Marc Jacobs, Kate Spade, etc. They even had some Badgley Mischka bags as well as other brands  25% off.
> 
> Now I can order n/p and if I totally hate the color then back it goes. I hate doing that but I have googled images of colors and you get a hundred different shades where the lighting is different or people's camera and just can't tell exactly what the color really is like. I know there is a couple of more colors I want but if they are way off what it appears then I couldn't wear them. One is a pale blue with a hint of gray and shimmer. It's called "Lady Muck" and the other is a not too bright teal with shimmer called "Victoriana" I love the teal but if it's very bright then for my age it wouldn't work. Bright "traditional" nail colors are ok but when you get into others one must tread lightly.


 
  	yay! they have amazing stuff on their site. I'm glad they expanded. I haven't tried the Butter n/p but I have seen them at Ulta. Are they any good?  I know what you mean about pictures telling lies. Girl, I seen some ppl at my work who post their pics on Facebook. They look super good on FB but they are not soo cute in person. PICTURES CAN LIE! lol


----------



## LMD84 (May 27, 2011)

BeccalovesMAC said:


> yay! they have amazing stuff on their site. I'm glad they expanded. I haven't tried the Butter n/p but I have seen them at Ulta. Are they any good?  I know what you mean about pictures telling lies. Girl, I seen some ppl at my work who post their pics on Facebook. They look super good on FB but they are not soo cute in person. PICTURES CAN LIE! lol


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 27, 2011)

Morning, gang!  I have found that a lot of nail polish that I thought would look weird on me looks good and vice-versa!  Last night I put on one by Zoya (will take pics later when I have the name!) that is anything but spring-like, but I love the colour. It is a chocolate mauve colour!  Sort of the colour you get when a maraschino cherry is melting on some hot chocolate syrup in a sundae, and every time I look at it I get hungry!!  Imagine if every nail polish smelt like chocolate?  Oooh.  Hehehe...  And I am with you, Lou. It is hard to say no to cute Hello Kitty faces!  

  	It is foggy, humid, but cooler today.  I should check the weather and see if storms are due. This is a holiday weekend, here, though hubby will be balancing work and play all weekend as it is end of month and his busiest time. I hope we work in the yard, clean the cellar, and clean the house more. I have been on a splurge of getting rid of old magazines and getting everything super organized.  Tarot selling seems to be at a standstill, but hopefully will pick up next week. I only have a little more to get rid of for now.  Then I want to think things over!! And I expect the rest of my blushes to arrive today. I could not make up my mind over a bunch of MAC blushes because I can wear so many of them, so I ended up making 3 palettes.  All those pink, peach and buff colours make me smile! 

  	I can't wait for you next blog, Lou!  I am the same way about my voice. To me I think I sound normal or low, but I sound very young and my voice is high like a mouse!  It gets higher as I get more excited!  I must be in the rafters when raving about new MU!  lol


----------



## Miss QQ (May 27, 2011)

^^ Enjoy your necklace!

 	 		shadow - have fun shopping at the website. I can't get Miami Peach out of my mind too, it's so beautiful. But i heard that the formula is similar to Morning Rose and it chips after 1 day for me!

 	 		have a good weekend, ladies!
​


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (May 27, 2011)

Lou has a voice of a secret agent. lol really she does. its super sexy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  lulz


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (May 27, 2011)

Seriously contemplating going to a spa today .. I've never been.  But I am so achey.  Must be the flippant weather.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (May 27, 2011)

WhatWouldJoanDo said:


> Seriously contemplating going to a spa today .. I've never been.  But I am so achey.  Must be the flippant weather.


 
	yay spa day I hope you have a relaxing day


----------



## LMD84 (May 27, 2011)

WhatWouldJoanDo said:


> Seriously contemplating going to a spa today .. I've never been.  But I am so achey.  Must be the flippant weather.


  	oh i have had a hot stone massage before that was amazing!!

What to do with your MAC pigment – Episode 3 - here is my new tutorial guys and i talk a little about mixing mediums.


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 27, 2011)

I lied. lol It ended up getting extremely hot today and we are just reopening our windows after a day of A/C.  But the rest of my blush palettes came and I can now have fun putting them together. I haven't much energy for anything else and am very ready for another snowstorm. Yep, that's it for me. I am such a autumn/winter person!


----------



## LMD84 (May 28, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> I lied. lol It ended up getting extremely hot today and we are just reopening our windows after a day of A/C.  But the rest of my blush palettes came and I can now have fun putting them together. I haven't much energy for anything else and am very ready for another snowstorm. Yep, that's it for me. I am such a autumn/winter person!


  	well i wish it was hot for us at the moment. it keeps raining heavily in the uk! crazy!

  	today i am at work (shocker) but i am looking forward to my day off tomorrow. i shall film a few tutorials and also i shall watch a movie or two with nick.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (May 28, 2011)

more tutorials..please? lol


----------



## LMD84 (May 28, 2011)

BeccalovesMAC said:


> more tutorials..please? lol


  	don't worry! i have a few stored up and will be doing more. i'm trying to upload one tutorial and one pigment video a week at the moment  plus i'm hoping with each tutorial i get slightlly better at filming and being in front of the camera!


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 28, 2011)

Oooh, please give me your rain!  I am so hot I have only had 3 1/2 hours of sleep so far. It felt like the air had got cooler, but it is still super humid out and the wind stopped. I wish I never had turned off the AC.  Now I am dying and red in the face.  Yep, hormones are not helping either!  I hope that things are getting sorted out at work for you, Lou.  Time for some stress-free down time with the hubby and kitties and a bunch of good movies!  It is a holiday weekend here, but my husband has end of month crazies for work, so it will be a mix of getting chores done and him working while I play!  Tarot selling has come to a complete halt.  I haven't sold anything in days and expecting a large MO in the mail at any time. I hope it comes today.  Hmm.. I hate selling to people who don't seem to have their act together.  Grrr...


----------



## LMD84 (May 28, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Oooh, please give me your rain!  I am so hot I have only had 3 1/2 hours of sleep so far. It felt like the air had got cooler, but it is still super humid out and the wind stopped. I wish I never had turned off the AC.  Now I am dying and red in the face.  Yep, hormones are not helping either!  I hope that things are getting sorted out at work for you, Lou.  Time for some stress-free down time with the hubby and kitties and a bunch of good movies!  It is a holiday weekend here, but my husband has end of month crazies for work, so it will be a mix of getting chores done and him working while I play!  Tarot selling has come to a complete halt.  I haven't sold anything in days and expecting a large MO in the mail at any time. I hope it comes today.  Hmm.. I hate selling to people who don't seem to have their act together.  Grrr...


  	oh yes - i love the sun but when it is too hot to sleep it is never fun  i will gladly send you the rain though!! oh and work wise things are actually very good. i can't go into details (you never know who can read this!) but the worker in question no longer works for the company. so now i am on the hunt for a new assitant manager. until things get sorted i will still be working 6 days a week but i feel so much happier now. 

  	oh and i shall send you positive thoughts in hope it helps you sell more decks this weekend! hee hee!


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 28, 2011)

Oh good. I am glad. That was not a fun situation to be in. Best of luck in finding someone new and I hope it all falls into place fast so you can get more breaks!  I am up for a late breakfast, but then going back to bed.  Cramps, hot flash, shower, cramps, sleep, cramps.  That has been my day so far!  Add a few weird dreams and finally sleeping now that the A/C is on!  Time to eat, digest and go back to bed!  Exciting day, no?  Hehehe...


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (May 28, 2011)

I'm sure you will do great as the assistant manager that the company will promote you. I will be crossing my fingers


----------



## LMD84 (May 28, 2011)

BeccalovesMAC said:


> I'm sure you will do great as the assistant manager that the company will promote you. I will be crossing my fingers


	oh thanks sweetie but i'm actually the manager! it was my second in command that got sacked. i am hoping that one of my current sales guys gets the assitant manager job and gets promoted.  but thanks for the well wishes anyway!


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 28, 2011)

Hehehehe...I don't think so, sweetie!  I have been in extreme pain most of the day, so much so that I can't get the sleep I desire or need.  So I am watching the wind and clouds billowing up for another round of storms and wishing we had a bit of a spring before summer came pounding down on us!  I'm going to change my screen saver to something snowy....


----------



## shadowaddict (May 28, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> I love those. I bought a light pink one and put in the "pamper yourself" basket I did for my daughter-in-law to give her when she had my grandson. I got the little frangrance too. I don't remember if I posted about it. But people always send flowers and stuff to the hopistal and no one gets anything for the new mom who just went through giving birth. I put all kinds of pampering things in there and pretty much all of it was pink, her favorite color. I even hot glued big hot pink daisies on each end of the basket. (I also managed to not to glue my fingers as I usually do when using a hot glue gun) I put some L'Occiatane beauty mik and shower gel, Philosophy lip gloss,and a bunch of other goodies. It really added up to quite a bit of money as I kept adding things. She really appreciated it and loved it so that made it totally worth it.  After she came home from the hospital and was feeling yucky I took her my back up of Wonder Woman Marquis'd l/s. I told her after all she had been through with the c-section and all she _was_ a wonder woman.
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Miss QQ*
> ...


  	That color haunts me. I'm glad you said that it probably chips. I will keep telling myself that. I will sit and chant it over and over

  	Debi--I hope you get to feeling better. It's hot here and we've had some bad storms lately also. All of our allergies are way worse this year. My daughter and I sound like we're going to hack up a lung.


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 28, 2011)

Thank you, shadowaddict!  My cramps finally eased up 2 hours ago, so I washed my hair and face and gooped it up nicely with night cream, and just feel so much better even though I need more sleep. I did take a huge nap in the early evening, in spite of the pain, and woke at 7pm ready for a late light supper.  My biggest wish is that this will all be done by Monday, which is supposed to be around 90 degrees and I want to camp downstairs in the living room, where it is cooler. We have central air, but still the upstairs gets way too hot with no shade.  We have to do something about this. I think wiring for 2 zones would be too expensive and messy with smashing down walls. Ugh!  tonight I will dream of cool autumn days and flurries!


----------



## shadowaddict (May 28, 2011)

Debi- I know what you mean about trying to sleep when you are hot. I love the room to be nice and cool. Actually I would love it to be cold so I could snuggle in the blankies. But my hubby already gripes about it being too cold for him.

  	When we turn on the air in the spring we close all the vents downstairs since heat rises and it helps keep the upstairs cooler. Have you tried that? If not perhaps that will help you also. Good luck, I hate being hot and I like breathing cooler air.


----------



## LMD84 (May 29, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> I love those. I bought a light pink one and put in the "pamper yourself" basket I did for my daughter-in-law to give her when she had my grandson. I got the little frangrance too. I don't remember if I posted about it. But people always send flowers and stuff to the hopistal and no one gets anything for the new mom who just went through giving birth. I put all kinds of pampering things in there and pretty much all of it was pink, her favorite color. I even hot glued big hot pink daisies on each end of the basket. (I also managed to not to glue my fingers as I usually do when using a hot glue gun) I put some L'Occiatane beauty mik and shower gel, Philosophy lip gloss,and a bunch of other goodies. It really added up to quite a bit of money as I kept adding things. She really appreciated it and loved it so that made it totally worth it.  After she came home from the hospital and was feeling yucky I took her my back up of Wonder Woman Marquis'd l/s. I told her after all she had been through with the c-section and all she _was_ a wonder woman.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


  	oh that is so sweet that you got her a gift basket like that. you are right - nobody really give the new mum a gift so i bet those treats went down very well!  oh and tahnks for letting us know about how long the polishes last. i do actually store mine upright in drawer so they are out of sunlight. i guess i need to make sure that i shake them up every so often because i have noticed some have seperated but they always sort themselves out when i shake before using them 



	today me and nick were going to bake whoopie pies - until i forgot to go and buy the stuff we needed to actually make them! doh!


----------



## Miss QQ (May 29, 2011)

I know very well about being too hot to sleep too. It's very hot this month over here and generally the weather here is always too warm for sleep to me. So I on the a/c at night. I like to sleep in a cool bed with cool air. I like the sun, I know it is depressing when it is always rainy and cloudy, but I don't like high temperatures. 

  	debi - glad your cramps are easing now. 

  	shadow - I thought of picking up Miami peach yesterday but I decided I shall not buy so many nail polish for now. Yeah we shall convince ourselves it chips too quickly! What a thoughtful and beautiful gift you gave your DIL! Hope everyone is doing well.

  	lou - the sephora HK np looks very cute! I saw a review on it and I love it. But then it is probably not available here for me. I'm glad that you are happier now at work and I hope the manpower gets sorted out soon!

  	How is everyone's weekend? It's really short for me


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 29, 2011)

Catching up on my sleep! Thanks you everyone!  Still hot, though, with it being in the 90's and stormy tomorrow.  It suddenly feels more like July.  I totally prefer an icy cold bed and sheets and lots of cuddling in the blankets, but these days I am so tired I fall asleep sitting up!  And we do shut some of the vents downstairs so the A/C concentrates more on upstairs. The den (where I am in now) only has one vent and really should have been built with two.  That is our biggest problem with up here. That and no trees shading the house, yet! We planted so many and they are getting taller than the house now, so some spots should get shade soon!

  	Other than that hubby is busy with stuff and work this long weekend (Memorial Day on Monday) but I told him to save part of tomorrow for fun in case I feel well enough to get out.  Figures it is going to be so hot. Yuck!  On a fun note, it is now day 5 of my latest Zoya polish and it still looks awesome!  When you factor in the cost of a salon manicure and that they often chip within 2-3 days (at least mine have which is why I rarely bother) Zoya pays for itself in just one use!  I sound like a commercial!


----------



## banana1234 (May 29, 2011)

i'm having a bad day bimbos

  	my boyfriend and i's dog isnt very good with other dogs, when ever she is with another dog they fight, she doesnt always start it, but it is inevitable, well today my boyfriends dad left the front door wide open and a lady walked past with her dog, my dog ran out and started a scuffle, and her own dog ended up biting her when she tried to pull her dog away.

  	my dog didnt bite the lady but she did try to bite the dog and the lady took the whole thing very well, saying 'it happens' and she wasnt too upset about it, she was also sure it was her own dog that bit her.

  	but now my boyfriends dad (it's his house we were at) is saying we have to put the dog down. now i am arguing with him saying, we know she is like this, she would never harm a person, but she does not get on with other dogs, why would you leave the front door wide open and the dog in the front garden when u have no fence/gate and you live opposite a park! i was so mad, he said he shouldnt have to watch a dog, it should just behave. but if you know she wont, then dont put her in a situation that you know is going to end badly, i was in the shower when it happened and got dressed so quick when i heard the commotion outside.

  	i'm just very down because he's saying he's going to get her put down. she lives at his house with my bf, so its kind of fair enough, but i cant help feeling like this wouldnt have happened if he hadnt been so careless and thoughtless

  	the dog was a rescue, was abused by her owners, she has burn marks from cigarettes on her head, so i cant help feeling perhaps she was being trained to be a fighting dog, i feel like it isnt her fault but i have tried everything to socialise her with dogs, when we take her out we put a muzzle on her, she hasnt tried anything in over a year until now, and i just feel so angry that his carelessness ruined that

  	sorry to go on, i'm just having a bad day!


----------



## Miss QQ (May 29, 2011)

^^ So sorry to hear about that. I think perhaps the dog is not social with other dogs because she was abused like you said. I hope you don't have to put her down. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	debi - Yup cool bed and sheets are my thing too. Great that you are catching up on sleep. I've been very tired but not really sleeping as soon as I'm in bed and not sleeping deeply too. The zoya sounds fantastic! The formula really agree with your nails! Happy memorial day!

  	I found this new LV speedy bag that comes with a side detail and shoulder strap. It looks gorgeous in the pics! Lou, what do you think of it? Not sure when it is launching.

  	http://beautyanonymous.blogspot.com/2011/05/louis-vuitton-speedy-bandouliere-in.html


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 29, 2011)

banana~So sorry to hear about the situation with your dog.  It is so hard when you bring in a rescue.  They are frightened and often scarred for life by the cruelty from others.  This happens with all animals who are abused, running from shyness to severe aggressiveness.  Animals have such good hearts and trust, unconditional love for those who care for them. When this is broken they can only do their best to survive as instinct tells them.  I have seen and been attacked/bitten by dogs (both time in my lower lip) and it is a frightening experience for the victim, too. That lady was amazingly calm and collected through the whole ordeal.  As for your boyfriend's Dad, it isn't his decision to make, at all. He was in the fault of keeping the door open and allowing your dog access to others.  Thus the scuffle and incident.  Perhaps you can get some training for your dog, depending on his/her age or at least a few opinions from local vets about the situation before putting the dog down to see if there are any other choices.  I wish you both the best.


----------



## LMD84 (May 29, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> ^^ So sorry to hear about that. I think perhaps the dog is not social with other dogs because she was abused like you said. I hope you don't have to put her down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	oh my goodness!!! i need that speedy and i need it now!! i love it!  i still haven't bought a speedy but now i know that there will be a version with a strap i may end up biting the bullet!! do let me know when it is released!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (May 29, 2011)

Hi banana,

  	I suggest that you continue using your muzzle for your dog - that was a great/responsible thing to do.  They are usually recommended for no more than an hour at a time and preferably less but that way you can relax when walking your dog and likewise your dog will be able to relax.  Sometimes dogs just need to build up proof that other dogs are not going to hurt them.  So after many times walking out, with the muzzle on, your dog will begin to relax and at the same time you can provide a reasonable solution. Putting the dog down is not reasonable, as you know.  You are absolutely right about not setting the dog up for failure - that would be poor guardianship.  I read once that bitches and female wolves (wild dogs) don't have rogue/bad pups and that humans interfere and develop the dog's "problems".  At the same time certain breeds of dogs cannot be expected to cuddle with other breeds - it's just not going to happen.  Dogs are dogs: not robots, not children. Hmpf sounds like your dog hasn't been taught to stay in the yard until some release command which could help.  A set of obedience classes would help - could this be a point to negotiate too.
  	If not, it sounds like you are under someone else's rules and will, maybe find another home for the dog?



banana1234 said:


> i'm having a bad day bimbos
> 
> my boyfriend and i's dog isnt very good with other dogs, when ever she is with another dog they fight, she doesnt always start it, but it is inevitable, well today my boyfriends dad left the front door wide open and a lady walked past with her dog, my dog ran out and started a scuffle, and her own dog ended up biting her when she tried to pull her dog away.
> 
> ...


----------



## banana1234 (May 29, 2011)

thanks for the advice, i just cant afford a trainer one on one and we tried a mixed class, but she would cause so much trouble with the other dogs the trainer asked us to leave

  	we are talking about putting up a fence in the front garden with a gate so she cant get out
  	i'm just so mad because this never would have happened if he wasnt so careless with her, twice he has left her in the back yard unattended and lost her because she managed to wriggle out, (we have since doggie proofed the garden) and now this!

  	i need cesar milan! lol


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (May 29, 2011)

Banana,
  	This is a fundamental dog behaviourist book. It may help a lot. Amazon has it. 
 [h=1]On Talking Terms With Dogs : Calming Signals Turid Rugaas[/h]


----------



## LMD84 (May 29, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> thanks for the advice, i just cant afford a trainer one on one and we tried a mixed class, but she would cause so much trouble with the other dogs the trainer asked us to leave
> 
> we are talking about putting up a fence in the front garden with a gate so she cant get out
> i'm just so mad because this never would have happened if he wasnt so careless with her, twice he has left her in the back yard unattended and lost her because she managed to wriggle out, (we have since doggie proofed the garden) and now this!
> ...


  	well he does do dog whisperer uk now! find out how to apply! or just sit and watch loads of the show! we always watch it at work even though none of have dogs (sadly!)

  	i hope everybody is going to have a great day today. i'm at work but nick is off - i was hoping he could do some gardening because it looks a state however it is raining! not the best time to do it!


----------



## Miss QQ (May 30, 2011)

I'm so tired after a long day. We don't have any bank holidays until August! In April and May we have several days but I missed them since I wasn't working. Too bad. Hope you have a good week ahead!


----------



## LMD84 (May 30, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> I'm so tired after a long day. We don't have any bank holidays until August! In April and May we have several days but I missed them since I wasn't working. Too bad. Hope you have a good week ahead!


	Thank you! I plan on having a good week because I am positive thinking and just being very cheery! It's amazing how much you can lift your own mood by telling yourself to! It's my time of the month so i'm feeling a bit crampy and sore but I won't let it get me down.  I helped a work mate today apply for the assistant manager position.  I'll help the other tomorrow if he needs me to.

  	Also you guys should read my latest blog post - it's quite personal but hopefully interesting - Lou’s Specktra Story


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 30, 2011)

Busy day of bopping around to a few places in this awful heat.  It is hot, humid and oppressive out. I can't wait for snow. lol Seriously, I am never a summer person and today is proof of that. I plan to spend my hot summer days inside my a/c house reading, watching movies and on the treadmill downstairs!  First to the local nursery which was crammed with people buying plants and trees since we can now officially plant without worry of a frost.  Around here this is the official weekend that people start serious gardening, which shows how short a growing season New England has.  Frosts come as early as September.  Then to Staples where I bought 2 more of those containers that hold my nailpolish as I want to order more from Zoya!    Then to a bookstore where I picked up a few goodies and had a fun chat.  But that did me in and my husband's car A/C is not working well, so our house is amazingly comfortable right now!  And I wore 6 bangles and got some compliments!  At this point I should really stop caring what others think and be happy with myself!  Movies tonight and hopefully to bed early for a bit of reading and good sleep as the house is now more comfortable than it was a few days ago.  Hope everyone enjoyed their weekend (ours was a long one).  Must check out your new blog, Lou!  xo


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (May 30, 2011)

Agreed be happy with your taste.  Tallying compliments to criticism is not a healthy behaviour - especially if the day's tally affects how you feel.  Sounds like you had a nice day though - enjoy the movies tonight!



ElvenEyes said:


> Busy day of bopping around to a few places in this awful heat.  It is hot, humid and oppressive out. I can't wait for snow. lol Seriously, I am never a summer person and today is proof of that. I plan to spend my hot summer days inside my a/c house reading, watching movies and on the treadmill downstairs!  First to the local nursery which was crammed with people buying plants and trees since we can now officially plant without worry of a frost.  Around here this is the official weekend that people start serious gardening, which shows how short a growing season New England has.  Frosts come as early as September.  Then to Staples where I bought 2 more of those containers that hold my nailpolish as I want to order more from Zoya!    Then to a bookstore where I picked up a few goodies and had a fun chat.  But that did me in and my husband's car A/C is not working well, so our house is amazingly comfortable right now!  And I wore 6 bangles and got some compliments!  At this point I should really stop caring what others think and be happy with myself!  Movies tonight and hopefully to bed early for a bit of reading and good sleep as the house is now more comfortable than it was a few days ago.  Hope everyone enjoyed their weekend (ours was a long one).  Must check out your new blog, Lou!  xo


----------



## LMD84 (May 31, 2011)

Sounds like you had a great day Debi! I wanted Nick to sort out our garden but it rained all day!

  	I'm trying to budget my money better today. I am getting paid less than what I used to (darn commission!) so I need to spend wisely. Plus there are a couple of things that I want to save for for I must make sure that I set money aside for those items. Fun yes?!


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 31, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> Sounds like you had a great day Debi! I wanted Nick to sort out our garden but it rained all day!
> 
> I'm trying to budget my money better today. I am getting paid less than what I used to (darn commission!) so I need to spend wisely. Plus there are a couple of things that I want to save for for I must make sure that I set money aside for those items. Fun yes?!


	I completely know what you are saying!  I just took the last 3 batches of decks off the market as they didn't sell at all, not even when I lowered the price and they were not expensive batches. 2 for 75.00 each, one bunch for only 50.00. For some reason, in spite of the forum being filled with literally hundreds of active people, only a handful of about 10 bought my decks and kept buying and buying.  None of the new people starting out collected and I was very surprised. I thought they would be the ones swarming for these things.  That is the way is used to be.  Now people want everything for free and that isn't going to happen!  I won't lower prices to the point of foolishness!  Oh well.  I would have liked to have made that money and then sit back and re-evaluate what is left, but instead I will take a break from selling.  Maybe summer is going to be slow. Less people buying and hoarding!  I certainly don't need another Coach bag right now!  I just started using my lavender one yesterday and still have not used the pink or the grey one or the new one for fall (obviously!).  I have makeup coming out of my ears and just putting together another Sephora order, but I keep changing things out of it, making sure i am really only getting what I want or need and nothing else.  So I will be saving my pennies for a bit, too!  We all know what is coming in July!  Eeek!  lol   I actually feel bad for one guy who planned to sell off his entire collection for financial reasons, started alphabetically and he can't get beyond letter's AB & C.  No one is buying.   The market just seems to have suddenly stopped and too many people are trying to sell at once. 

  	Oh, and I loved your blog and posted there.  Funny what you said about brown because yesterday I did a very plain brown look, with Coygirl on my cheeks.  It always amazes me how many MAc blushes I can wear.  I've got to put up those palettes I did later on today.  Maybe I will crawl back into bed for a bit.  We have had too many late nights and early mornings!


----------



## Miss QQ (May 31, 2011)

^^ Have a good rest! I'm glad your house is much more comfortable now so you can have sweet dreams.

  	Lou - inflation is raging in my country now and I don't know how I can save as much as I used to while still buy the things I need and want. Our salary didn't increase as much as the inflation rate! I'll read your blog shortly! 

  	ETA: I've read it. Beautiful story! I enjoy reading it very much, so thanks for sharing it! Perhaps we are of the same age, your story has some things that are parallel to mine. Things also started to happen in 2007 for me, when I also started on a new job (left my old one like you) and went through a major personal challenge. Very similar, but of course every story is unique and special.


----------



## LMD84 (May 31, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> ^^ Have a good rest! I'm glad your house is much more comfortable now so you can have sweet dreams.
> 
> Lou - inflation is raging in my country now and I don't know how I can save as much as I used to while still buy the things I need and want. Our salary didn't increase as much as the inflation rate! I'll read your blog shortly!
> 
> ETA: I've read it. Beautiful story! I enjoy reading it very much, so thanks for sharing it! Perhaps we are of the same age, your story has some things that are parallel to mine. Things also started to happen in 2007 for me, when I also started on a new job (left my old one like you) and went through a major personal challenge. Very similar, but of course every story is unique and special.


	yes!! the same thing happened to Nick! he got a very small rise at the end of last year but taxes and such went up more than his rise (and he isn't paid highly anyway) i know so many people are on pay freezes which is very difficult. but i am earning much less than i used to. this month i was down about £300 from my average pay which to me is loads because i'm not rich to begin with! but then the flip side is that at least i have a job of course. things could be much much worse for me.

  	and that's so funny that our stories are quite similar! no wonder we get on so well!


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 31, 2011)

Just waking from over a 2 hour nap and have some packages to go through!  I agree, Lou. Everyone is tight with money right now and have no choice. That is why the selling of tarot is so predominant for many and I am super lucky I sold what I did under the circumstances.  At the same time I get frustrated with stores around here. The average family is so busy.  Kids off to school, one or both parents working, kids come home and have homework, sports, etc., then supper. By the time anyone has the chance to get out it is after 6 or 7pm.  Our local mall (not really local as it is 45 minutes away) closes at 9pm now.  It used to be open until 11pm. and midnight around the holidays.  So by the time we get there I have to zoom around like maniacs to get something bought before the place closes and we are always being chased out the door. The same thing happens around here with the smaller stores. Even if the place is packed with people, they shoo people out the door at 7 or 8pm.  And these people are shopping! They are buying but they don't get the chance to even look around, so in a big sense we are ruining ourselves.  It is just getting ridiculous! 

  	I feel bad for anyone in retail. I've worked in plenty of retail jobs and it can be challenging enough when things are good. When they are not good I can only imagine trying to persuade someone to buy!  Wishing you the best and don't wear yourself out while short-staffed.  I know you are super stretched right now and do whatever you must to take time for yourself and get a breather!  xo


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 1, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Just waking from over a 2 hour nap and have some packages to go through!  I agree, Lou. Everyone is tight with money right now and have no choice. That is why the selling of tarot is so predominant for many and I am super lucky I sold what I did under the circumstances.  At the same time I get frustrated with stores around here. The average family is so busy.  Kids off to school, one or both parents working, kids come home and have homework, sports, etc., then supper. By the time anyone has the chance to get out it is after 6 or 7pm.  Our local mall (not really local as it is 45 minutes away) closes at 9pm now.  It used to be open until 11pm. and midnight around the holidays.  So by the time we get there I have to zoom around like maniacs to get something bought before the place closes and we are always being chased out the door. The same thing happens around here with the smaller stores. Even if the place is packed with people, they shoo people out the door at 7 or 8pm.  And these people are shopping! They are buying but they don't get the chance to even look around, so in a big sense we are ruining ourselves.  It is just getting ridiculous!
> 
> I feel bad for anyone in retail. I've worked in plenty of retail jobs and it can be challenging enough when things are good. When they are not good I can only imagine trying to persuade someone to buy!  Wishing you the best and don't wear yourself out while short-staffed.  I know you are super stretched right now and do whatever you must to take time for yourself and get a breather!  xo


  	oh in the uk places shut much earlier! stores close at 5.30 here unless it is a bigger retail park where you buy furniture where they shut at about 8pm. i loved that when i was in the states places shut much later each night so me and nick could swing by the shops at the end of the day!

  	oh and thanks for your kind words  i'm doing ok at work. although short staffed i won't moan too much because overall by not having my old ass manager things are so much nicer here. we're even moving around the whole store today for a fresh start  so wish me luck because my muscles will ache by the end of the day from wall mounting tv sets!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 1, 2011)

Well, you sound like you have a super busy day ahead of you!  Don't kill yourself in the process please!  I was planning to sleep in late, but no such luck.  Thunderstorms this morning and more later today and tonight, some supposedly could get severe.  Then cooler and very windy tomorrow. Weird weather!  I might redo my nails today among other things. I actually got a lot of chores done yesterday and plan to do more this morning and then read until my eyes fall out.  I am definitely in low key summer mode with this heat!   And I have to take a picture of something which will make you laugh!  But first I have to figure something out about it!  lol Keeping you in suspense!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 1, 2011)

^^ I would love to see the pic! I'm getting weird weather here as well. Although we are so far apart, I think when the earth is going mad, the whole globe gets affected. We have hot hot sun and thunder at the same time, and then it will start pouring. I'm feeling hot and cold at the same time. And our commercial and office buildings have the a/c blasting and we all feel chilly and have to wear sweaters. It's really strange and doesn't make sense to turn the a/c so cold such that we all have to wear thick clothings to keep ourselves warm. Not environmentally friendly at all!

  	Lou - Yeah it's very hard to stretch our dollar now. Tough times. But we have to go on and make the best of the situation. I wonder if things will turn around in a few years time or prices will just keep sky rocketing while our salaries remain constant. Hope your muscles aren't aching too bad. Have a good rest. My back was aching badly on Monday night but luckily it is a bit better now.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 1, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> ^^ I would love to see the pic! I'm getting weird weather here as well. Although we are so far apart, I think when the earth is going mad, the whole globe gets affected. We have hot hot sun and thunder at the same time, and then it will start pouring. I'm feeling hot and cold at the same time. And our commercial and office buildings have the a/c blasting and we all feel chilly and have to wear sweaters. It's really strange and doesn't make sense to turn the a/c so cold such that we all have to wear thick clothings to keep ourselves warm. Not environmentally friendly at all!
> 
> Lou - Yeah it's very hard to stretch our dollar now. Tough times. But we have to go on and make the best of the situation. I wonder if things will turn around in a few years time or prices will just keep sky rocketing while our salaries remain constant. Hope your muscles aren't aching too bad. Have a good rest. My back was aching badly on Monday night but luckily it is a bit better now.


  	oh no! why was your back hurting? i am pleased it's a bit better now but a sore back is always very upsetting and frustrating - unless you lie down you never feel comfortable. and i agree on the weird weather! it's been raining so heavily over the past few days yet still very hot. apparently where i live there could be a mini heat wave over the weekend! i mean wth?!

Deep Throat – you have stolen my heart - latest blog post on a blush i use at least twice a week!!


----------



## banana1234 (Jun 1, 2011)

i had a good day today

  	i took my dog to the park with her muzzle on, and usually she growls at the other dogs, but today she let a little jack russel terrier sniff her butt! and she didnt growl or pull on the lead.

  	progress eh?



  	also my guerlain terra inca powder came and i love it

  	i also got the compact meteorites in rose, but it arrived slightly chipped, i phoned customer service but they said they couldnt exchange make up, they could give me a refund as it is faulty, but then i would have to wait for the funds to clear in my account (14 days) before i could afford another, and i got it with 10% off, and the offer isnt on anymore, so i'd have to pay full price, so i just kept it, its just a couple chips and the pattern will disappear soon anyway, so you wont be able to tell

  	lou ive always wanted deep throat blush!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 1, 2011)

Ha! Anything but relaxing today!  We have been on a tornado warning most of the afternoon until at least 8pm tonight.  At least one hit ground in Springfield, just an hour away from us.  Severe storms still in the area.  Trees down, houses and buildings damaged, trucks and cars flipped over, one woman hit by lightning.  Not sure if any deaths took place.  Info still coming in.  Played with MU and put up my FOTD.  Cute picture later or maybe tomorrow...sorry for the delay. Everyone is stressed out.  Loads of damage and not over yet, but at least not here.  Not yet.  Keeping tuned to the tv and radio and FB.  Very un New-Englandy. 

  	Photo of tornado a few hours ago.


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 1, 2011)

Banana--I'm so sorry to hear about your dog and the situation you are in. I applaud you for taking in an abused animal. She has had a horrible past so it is great that she has you to love her and take care of her.  I'm glad to hear you guys had a good time at the park. What breed is she or is she is a mix breed, do you know what all her mix is? lol   didn't know how to word that. So many people think that certain breeds are automatically prone to be aggressive.

  	Debi--That's terrible, hopefully no deaths. We are having tornado stuff close by and lots of damage.

  	It is 96 and not going to drop under the 90's for about a week. The saying here that "ladies don't sweat we glisten" does not apply.  At 96 I freakin sweat.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 2, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Banana--I'm so sorry to hear about your dog and the situation you are in. I applaud you for taking in an abused animal. She has had a horrible past so it is great that she has you to love her and take care of her.  I'm glad to hear you guys had a good time at the park. What breed is she or is she is a mix breed, do you know what all her mix is? lol   didn't know how to word that. So many people think that certain breeds are automatically prone to be aggressive.
> 
> Debi--That's terrible, hopefully no deaths. We are having tornado stuff close by and lots of damage.
> 
> It is 96 and not going to drop under the 90's for about a week. The saying here that "ladies don't sweat we glisten" does not apply.  At 96 I freakin sweat.


  	yup the weather has done a 360 in the uk and is super hot and sunny now and will be for the next week. which is good because i can dry my washing outside. i like that because it always smells nicer when it dries in the breeze!

  	now i'm going to sound extremely stupid right now but this is bothering me so i'll mention it anyway! i have a spot right by my lip that won't go away. today it looks terrible because i put so many treatments on it yesterday. basically it is just a patch of raw skin now that keeps weeping. it looks so horrid and is upsetting me. i can't put make up over it. all i have done is and sure i'm wearing stupid bright eyes to take the attention away from my mouth area. i know i sound like such a child by getting upset about it. i have always dealt badly with this kind of thing - as a teen i even had to see a phycologist about it because i'd lock myself away in my room. to me when i have a spot or issue like this i feel it's because i'm dirty. so then go overboard with cleaning and treating my skin - which as i discovered this morning has made it so much worse   but of course there are much bigger issues than my stupid face right now.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 2, 2011)

Waking to the pictures and video of numerous tornadoes that touched down, with at least 4 confirmed dead and many in the hospital.  Hundreds now homeless. The destruction is unbelievable.  We don't get tornadoes. We get blizzards and hurricanes and can deal with those.  We don't even have alarms and you can't even see tornadoes approach because of the hills and the thick trees.  Everyone is in shock.  They think possibly 5 or more tornadoes touched down over several counties.  Schools cancelled in many places, roads and highways closed down because of debris, no lights, no signs.  People missing.  So very sad.  

  	Aw, Lou.  You have such good heart and a lovely face, not to mention your gorgeous hair.  Spots come and go. They remind us that we are human.  lol  That no matter what we put on our face, nature will always win out in the end.  Mother Nature making sure we know where we stand in the scheme of things and know who is in charge.  Early in the year I had lip fungus.  Yes, lip fungus. WTF?  I have no idea where it came from but had to put a prescription cream on every night.  My lips were so red and raw, like they had been burned and all the skin had peeled off. Never have I had anything like it.  And sores in the corners of my mouth, but not cold sores.  Fungus. Lovely.  But it is gone now and has been for some time.  My lips tell your lips to hang in there and if medicated stuff doesn't work a doctor might have an ointment that can clear it up in days, or sometimes letting it dry up is even better since some sores thrive on moisture rather than heal with it.  xo  Please don't feel bad.  I had a friend who used to get canker sores and terrible acne whenever she was stressed out.  Another possibility.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 2, 2011)

^^ Hope you and your family stay safe. Is the tornado gone or will it come back shortly? I heard news of the tornado yesterday or the day before. Sorry that you have to deal with such dramatic weather, even blizzards and hurricanes sound scary to me. The worst weather I get is thunderstorms or heatwave.  

  	shadow - 96 is very hot! We get that temperature too in early to mid May and I felt as thought I was getting heat stroke. Definitely sweaty. I had to bath at least twice a day and wished I could bath more. Hope you can stay cool and refluid yourself regularly. 

  	Lou - don't feel bad about yourself. I get mildly depressed when I get unwelcome things growing on my body and worse if it is on the face. Debi has wise words to share (thanks!). I learn to be a bit more calm and patient and wait for it to heal or disappear. Our body does amazing things by itself, if we are healthy, and usually they will go away. Do you have any prescribed creams? Apply the right dosage and don't over apply. Try to distract yourself from it, maybe wear some nice jewellery, and it will go away soon. I have friends who have cold sores around their lips area and they take a while but eventually heal. 
SUBMIT
  	Alana - enjoy your Inca powder! I can't wait to see it at my counter. Too bad about the meteorites powder. I have bought makeup that was slightly damaged but kept it because I couldn't make a trip down to exchange it in time.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 2, 2011)

BTW Lou~in the meantime avoid acidic and spicy foods which can super irritate lip boo-boo's and make them harder to heal. 

  	Psyched. Just put up a deck for 200.00 and sold it within 3 minutes.  Yay, baby!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 2, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> BTW Lou~in the meantime avoid acidic and spicy foods which can super irritate lip boo-boo's and make them harder to heal.
> 
> Psyched. Just put up a deck for 200.00 and sold it within 3 minutes.  Yay, baby!


	thanks Debi! no spicey dish for me tonight!! and congrats on selling the deck so quickly! that's insane! the buyer must have been stalking you!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 2, 2011)

oh and a post about my fave glosses from mac - Bring Dare To Wear back to MAC


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 2, 2011)

Ooh, Lou! I found a product you would probably LOVE!  Nars Matte Velvet Lip pencils. I am in love with them and like them even better than Chubby Sticks!  The formula is super nice, they really seem more satin than matte to me, but maybe because I always put a bit of gloss on first, and the colours are great. I wish they would put out more.  Highly recommended! New Order should be here any day now. I can't wait.  I want that soft pink glitter. I have plans for it!!  Must read your blog now!!   Today is an icky cramp day but the weather, of course, is now beautiful, cool, dry. 

  	Shadow~We know of at least 4 deaths, possibly more. There is so much rubble and debris and some people missing. Stuff then falls out of the sky 50 miles away, including one woman's checkbook. The finders reached her via the police. She has a checkbook, but now no home, no car.  I am so very thankful it did not hit here, but this is just the beginning of summer.  I hope nothing else is in store for us.  Heartwrenching photos and videos keep coming out.


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes, I lovee my NARS Velvet Matte Lip Pencils ... I love Bettina so much I wanna eat it lol!!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 2, 2011)

WhatWouldJoanDo said:


> Yes, I lovee my NARS Velvet Matte Lip Pencils ... I love Bettina so much I wanna eat it lol!!!



 	lol That is my favourite one! I love that colour!!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 2, 2011)

WhatWouldJoanDo said:


> Yes, I lovee my NARS Velvet Matte Lip Pencils ... I love Bettina so much I wanna eat it lol!!!


  	ok now i must check out this colour for sure!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Jun 2, 2011)

Actually Lou, I think for you, you may prefer and need to take a moment to check out Roman Holiday velvet matte lip pencil


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 2, 2011)

Debi--I saw some pics on the yahoo. It is so sad about the deaths and all the people that were hurt, and the destruction to so many homes.

  	Congrats on the fast sell.

  	Lou--I read your specktra story. I was lovely.  How do I reply?


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 2, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Debi--I saw some pics on the yahoo. It is so sad about the deaths and all the people that were hurt, and the destruction to so many homes.
> 
> Congrats on the fast sell.
> 
> Lou--I read your specktra story. I was lovely.  How do I reply?


  	i'm pleased you liked it! you can post a reply by clicking the log in button by the reply box, then it takes you to a white world press page. just log in with your normal specktra log in name and password and you'll be all set to reply


----------



## banana1234 (Jun 2, 2011)

they powder is nice, it is VERY fragrant which was a suprise

  	i dont really use and all over face powder, but this doesnt seem to make my skin as dry and cakey as others and the compact is beautiful
  	i dont think i would use the balls as much just cos it isnt very travel friendly


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 2, 2011)

I have Sex Machine matte velvet lip pencil and it is too dry on me on it's own. I have dry lips. It really delivers on colour though!

  	Lou - the sores usually grow around the lip area from what I know. One of my friend went to see a doctor and was prescribed a 3ml or 5ml lotion that cost $50! She said it didn't help much, in terms of making it heal faster. Another ex co-worker used a more reasonably prices cream and basically took about the same time for it to subside. I'll read about your gloss blog shortly. It's finally Friday!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 2, 2011)

You all have mentioned the three Nars Velvet Matte Pencils that I have.  Roman Holiday, Bettina and Sex Machine, with Bettina being my favourite, at least right now!  I also ordered another but I forget the name.  I think it is a darker colour, though!!  I am off to bed and planning to dream in pink, peach and corals....


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 2, 2011)

Quote:
   	It's sad how some breeds get a bad reputation because of people that have trained them to be mean and for fighting. I was just wondering because my daughter spends a lot of time trying to fight the BSL (Breed Specific Legislation)  A lot of places want to band certain breeds of dogs in communities and towns. It's a shame that some of the sweetest dogs are considered a bully breed.

  	Aw poor thing, having to hide from the garden hose. It's funny that your dog trys to kill it. I've always had to put my dog outside when I vacuum. He runs around it trying to bite the bag. He also has always hated when I reach up in the cabinet above our oven and get the sugar container. He doesn't pay any attention when I'm reaching up to any of the others. He watches when I open those doors and if I get the sugar he barks and gets angry. He doesn't care if I pull something else down from there. I'm not sure why he hates it. It's just a plain round Rubbermaid container.

  	Lou--thanks. I wasn't sure how to reply.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 3, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Quote:
> 
> It's sad how some breeds get a bad reputation because of people that have trained them to be mean and for fighting. I was just wondering because my daughter spends a lot of time trying to fight the BSL (Breed Specific Legislation)  A lot of places want to band certain breeds of dogs in communities and towns. It's a shame that some of the sweetest dogs are considered a bully breed.
> 
> ...


	hee hee! that is so strange!! i wonder what that sugar container ever did to hjm?! lol!

  	today i am feeling a bit more cheery. i think i've been down with a combo of the hours i'm working and of course the fact that i have this stupid lip sore. but luckily i have asked for a day off next week so me and nick can go to a different city together. we will see a movie, have a nice meal and of course i can do some make up shopping to treat myself (a little!!)


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 3, 2011)

^^ Great treat you have planned. Have fun! Please to hear you are cheery!

  	shadow - quite amusing that your dog barks at the sugar container. lol.

  	It's finally Friday! I woke up in the middle of the night yesterday thinking it is Saturday morning. Then within a second I realised it was Friday morning and I was thinking, ah I have to wake up early again. I am having dinner with my friend this evening so I have something to look forward to. My stomache hasn't been well recently again because I am nervous and adapting to my new environment and my stomache always gets crazy easily. It's so predictable I get tired of it lol. I know Debi and Lou stomaches act up too when you are stressed right? Is there any chance of the issue be completely solve?

  	Anyway, have a good weekend! Summer is here at last!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 3, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> ^^ Great treat you have planned. Have fun! Please to hear you are cheery!
> 
> shadow - quite amusing that your dog barks at the sugar container. lol.
> 
> ...


  	oh goodness! yeah waking up thinking it is a different day is never good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the meal with your friend sounds nice though! i hope you have a lovely time tonight. i am going for a meal tomorrow night with a friend. not sure where we are eating though because she wants something healthy but quick. generally most places on a saturday night are not quick - the only ones that are happen to be the more unhealthy places!

  	oh and i wish i knew how to calm my stomach and nerves when i get stressed  and i am so sorry that you are dealing with the same thing right now. that is never fun. sometimes i try reading a magazine on my break and such to take my mind off things. but generally even falling alseep is hard when i'm stressed because it is all that i can think of. lets hope Debi has some wise words for us!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 3, 2011)

Yup. Good thing is I'm not very stressed out at the moment, maybe just trying to find my feet and settle in. Yeah the quick eating places are usually fast food, right? Maybe you can go to a sandwich bar or something? I don't really know what type of eateries you have there but I hope you both find something you like. I had a good dinner. My friend treated me as she passed her exams. We had japanese ramen (noodles) which was tasty but the place was a bit dead as there were very few customers. It is a Friday night and it should be crowded and lively. On the other hand, it was good that we didn't have to queue and it was quiet and we could chat without having to raise our voices.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 3, 2011)

Lou~Love that you are taking a day off for you and Nick to play!  You need and deserve it. As soon as my cramps clear up I am demanding some fun time from my hubby!  lol

  	Stomachs. Ooh.  I get really bad. I mean it can be small or it can become full blown (vomiting) though it has been years since that happened.  You really need to get to the root of the problem.  Stress plays on our weakest points.  Mine is my stomach.  Maybe in the womb my lining was never full developed. I am prone to ulcers and will always have problems. I have been hospitalized numerous times for it, having every test under the sun done. But again, everyone is different.  For me it is mostly under control, but can flare up at any time.  I am guessing when my parents pass will be a time it might get very bad.  I have a therapist I see, though I have not seen her in 1 1/2 years.  I just haven't really needed to. That gives me someone to vent to, to chat with who doesn't take sides and is trained to work with people with anxiety, to teach me deep breathing (I hyperventilate and panic, which makes my stomach worse), and reading material on stress, anxiety, agoraphobia, panic attacks. The more you understand and realize you are not alone, the more you can understand the vicious cycle panic creates and why you react the way you do.  I also have mild IBS so take prescription medicine that calms my stomach plus over the counter Zantac to prevent any peptic ulcers, especially now that I am taking so much motrin for cramps. Make sure you get enough sleep, eat healthy, get exercise, laugh.  Find out the stresses in your life, both big and small, and don't let them pile up. Deal with them straight on or you ask for trouble.  In a nutshell, we are not going to jump off a bridge or drive into a tree. We get stomach aches, so though no fun, in the scheme of things we are pretty lucky.  Our stomachs force us to stop.  It is a warning signal that things are not right, so stop and pay attention to what is troubling you and start making a list!!

  	I hope that helps!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 3, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Lou~Love that you are taking a day off for you and Nick to play!  You need and deserve it. As soon as my cramps clear up I am demanding some fun time from my hubby!  lol
> 
> Stomachs. Ooh.  I get really bad. I mean it can be small or it can become full blown (vomiting) though it has been years since that happened.  You really need to get to the root of the problem.  Stress plays on our weakest points.  Mine is my stomach.  Maybe in the womb my lining was never full developed. I am prone to ulcers and will always have problems. I have been hospitalized numerous times for it, having every test under the sun done. But again, everyone is different.  For me it is mostly under control, but can flare up at any time.  I am guessing when my parents pass will be a time it might get very bad.  I have a therapist I see, though I have not seen her in 1 1/2 years.  I just haven't really needed to. That gives me someone to vent to, to chat with who doesn't take sides and is trained to work with people with anxiety, to teach me deep breathing (I hyperventilate and panic, which makes my stomach worse), and reading material on stress, anxiety, agoraphobia, panic attacks. The more you understand and realize you are not alone, the more you can understand the vicious cycle panic creates and why you react the way you do.  I also have mild IBS so take prescription medicine that calms my stomach plus over the counter Zantac to prevent any peptic ulcers, especially now that I am taking so much motrin for cramps. Make sure you get enough sleep, eat healthy, get exercise, laugh.  Find out the stresses in your life, both big and small, and don't let them pile up. Deal with them straight on or you ask for trouble.  In a nutshell, we are not going to jump off a bridge or drive into a tree. We get stomach aches, so though no fun, in the scheme of things we are pretty lucky.  Our stomachs force us to stop.  It is a warning signal that things are not right, so stop and pay attention to what is troubling you and start making a list!!
> 
> I hope that helps!


	oh my goodness Debi! I had no idea that you struggled so much with your stomach like that. i also agree that seeing a therapist when needed is a good thing to do if things are getting really tough. i used to see one once a week but had my last session a week before i got married. i still have her number and such so if i ever need to go back i know i can/ it really does help just being able to vent like that and get different ideas on things. she used to have me breaking my weird ocd routines too which was very good. and Debi you are very wise when you say to deal with the stresses and know what they are or else they will take over. it sounds so silly but it works. sometimes Nick has me make a list of things that stress me out. then we write down how i can solve them or if something is out of my hands. if it's out of my hands i learn  what will be, will be so i learn to ignore it. if i can solve it myself then i take steps to action it.

  	oh i also find that you guys help me destress - at work if i start getting snappy or just generally stressed i will take five minutes, come on specktra and post a little bit. it helps break up my day and also makes me feel better about not getting a proper lunch break and such. it distracts me and makes me think of happier things!

  	i hope everybody is all set to have a great weekend!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 3, 2011)

Barbie Inspired FOTD - my barbie look based on the mac promo picture for those interested! such a cute look!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks Lou!  My stomach problems stretch back to most of my life, the worst being suddenly and out of the blue when I was 15 and an outpatient for 6 weeks, in pediatrics for 2 weeks, out of school for most of my Junior year and tutored, then again in 1986 which calmed down in a few months and again in 1991 which was horrible. Well, you get the picture.  When it is anxiety most doctors immediately want to treat you for the anxiety, but in my case we have to catch the physical stuff first because I get very sick, very fast, and dropped to 63 pounds at age 15, 98 pounds at age 28, and so not too good! 

  	I wish you lived next door, Lou!  We would have such fun watching movies, playing games, romping with cats, going fun places, touring houses, museums, eating out, playing at Sephora.  lol My neighbours are all so boring. All they do is revolve their lives around their kids and as the kids grow up and move away they don't know what to do with themselves!  Get a hobby people, and immerse yourself in it at an early age so you have it waiting for you when life changes!







  	My Paradise just arrived. Pretty and I love the gold.  More like an MSF in some ways.  I hope the gold runs deep!!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 3, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Thanks Lou!  My stomach problems stretch back to most of my life, the worst being suddenly and out of the blue when I was 15 and an outpatient for 6 weeks, in pediatrics for 2 weeks, out of school for most of my Junior year and tutored, then again in 1986 which calmed down in a few months and again in 1991 which was horrible. Well, you get the picture.  When it is anxiety most doctors immediately want to treat you for the anxiety, but in my case we have to catch the physical stuff first because I get very sick, very fast, and dropped to 63 pounds at age 15, 98 pounds at age 28, and so not too good!
> 
> I wish you lived next door, Lou!  We would have such fun watching movies, playing games, romping with cats, going fun places, touring houses, museums, eating out, playing at Sephora.  lol My neighbours are all so boring. All they do is revolve their lives around their kids and as the kids grow up and move away they don't know what to do with themselves!  Get a hobby people, and immerse yourself in it at an early age so you have it waiting for you when life changes!
> 
> ...


	oh man. i know how it felt to have missed an entire year of school. i was in and out of school for my first year of 6th form (year 12) and it was horrible. i was in and out of hospital with issues with my throat which i won't go into. i too lost quite a bit of weight then because i couldn't actually eat anything solid. now i think i would kill to loose loads of weight like that! just not by being ill!  and yeah it would actually be amazing to love next door to each other!! we could share all my pigments! you could share your nars blushers! it would be amazing! and of course we'd have to do an outing to a theme park of some sort! you are so right about people needing hobbies! many of my mums friends never know what to do now their kids have left home. my mum works full time but she also has taken to doing various zumba classes and reads so many books. and of course she likes to go for long walks with her dog. she is always busy!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 3, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> oh man. i know how it felt to have missed an entire year of school. i was in and out of school for my first year of 6th form (year 12) and it was horrible. i was in and out of hospital with issues with my throat which i won't go into. i too lost quite a bit of weight then because i couldn't actually eat anything solid. now i think i would kill to loose loads of weight like that! just not by being ill!  and yeah it would actually be amazing to love next door to each other!! we could share all my pigments! you could share your nars blushers! it would be amazing! and of course we'd have to do an outing to a theme park of some sort! you are so right about people needing hobbies! many of my mums friends never know what to do now their kids have left home. my mum works full time but she also has taken to doing various zumba classes and reads so many books. and of course she likes to go for long walks with her dog. she is always busy!


	Aw, Lou!  ((()))) So sorry to hear you had such a rough time too.  It is certainly hard and sets us back from our fellow students and friends who are healthy and going forward in life, not to mention trying to feel well, trying to understand what is happening to us and trying to keep up with studies. I have to admit that my High School and doctors did an amazing job working together to help me through it all and have me graduate with my class.  Now you have to go to specialists and your regular physician doesn't want anything to do with it. No more team work. 

  	Hey, I don't work, I don't have kids, I don't have pets. Yet I have so many interests and so much that always needs to get done or things I want to do that I never can get bored. I don't understand those that do!  Eating and sleeping is sooo in the way sometimes! lol 

  	OMG if we lived next to each other we would be playing all the time!  Think of our nails!  A different colour every day!  Weeee!  lol


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Jun 3, 2011)

I hear you Lou! Thirty CAD here plus 13% tax ... 

  	Quote: 	 		 			 



		 			ooohh your little collection of the pencils sound amazing! over here they cost a whopping £17.50 each so i think i shall just have to get one for now


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Jun 3, 2011)

this makes me happy - it's like we went shopping together from across the pond lol - it is super pretty.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 4, 2011)

hee hee! oh yeah! i don't know what i'd do without you guys giving me suggestions! 

  	i'm at work but i have the tvs on. there is a crazy show on right now. it's that Maury show which i used to watch when i was a teen but this episode is just plain stoopid! these people that used to be 'geeks' are now surprising their crushes with a sexy make over! sooo trashy but i can't tear my eyes away! lol!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 4, 2011)

Lou~OMG, What a blast from the past. I remember changing channels and coming on to his show, seeing the strange topics like "Who is the real father of your child" etc.  lol  Ah, the drama and so set up!  Didn't he get punched once? I know he always had tons of security on the stage for when the "announcement" came and everyone would start swearing and hitting each other. Yeehaw!  Quality TV!  lol 

  	I know what you are saying with friends. When I first moved here I was so happy.  I made several friends with other ladies in the neighbourhood and we would go for walks together or have coffee/tea at each others houses, never worrying about cleaning up or anything. But by the 5th year a few moved away because of their husband's jobs and one decided to play "Keep Up with the Joneses" which ultimately failed both financially and as friends for them, as they were not as rich as the new neighbours (who, BTW ended up moving to another neighbourhood in town!)  Now I keep away from everyone and do my own thing.  I would love a friend, but too many are busy with their kids or show-offs and only want to talk about their new car, their new pool, etc.  I am not impressed with such things.  Show me a 1st edition of Dickens and I will be drooling in envy, but other than that, I don't much care!  My next door neighbour is always redoing their house. She cannot stand a summer without a major project. Gutting it out, putting new floors in again and again, new kitchens, new cars, ripping up perfectly nice brick walkway for a "different pattern and colour", replacing all the siding, replacing all the windows. This house was adorable once..she has ruined it.  She is trying to make a mansion out of a colonial and it doesn't work!  Anyhow, she had me over one day to show me here new kitchen and her "Sub-Zero" fridge.  I looked at her blankly.  A what?  I had no idea what they were. (some upscale fridge with wooden panels on front).  Anyhow, I saw her face drop as she tried to explain it to me and make me impressed. As long as my food is cold and I have a place to put my magnet collection, I don't care what my fridge looks like!  I've never been asked over since.  Hehehe.....

  	So life goes.  Everyone I was friends with in High School (small circle) and college (big circle) have all gone their own way and no one has kept in touch with each other.  And sadly when I tried to look up a friend/boss from a previous job back in the mid to late 80's I found out she died 3 years ago from ALS which still haunts me that she suffered so.  So yeah, pretty quiet on the friends front. Everyone is so busy doing their own thing and life is so frazzled and busy these days that sadly catering to friendships seems to have gone out of style.   

  	P.S.~I am dying to see your nails. I just painted mine last night so will try to put a picture up later.  Zoya, too!  But I have a pretty pearly coral one from Zoya that may be going on next, like in 5 days or something!!  xo


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 4, 2011)

^^ Zoya is the must have nail polish right now then! Thanks for your comments on the stomach issues and coping with stress. I should try listing out the list of stressful things and identify which are the ones I can do something and which are those I ignore and live with. It must be lonely and frightful when you have to go through them at such a young age. I think that's why you are so positive and living your life to the fullest now. Enjoy my paradise! It was sold out when i was at the counter yesterday and they even removed the tester. I didn't get to see it. 

  	Lou - your summery nails must be so pretty. Perfect for the weekend! It's so sweet that you met Nick and were best friends in school. This is embarrassing but I never had a boyfriend in school, and sometimes I feel I'm missing out on the teenage romances that seem so fun and sweet. Oh well, I'm too old now lol. Thanks for your comments too. I shall learn to distract myself over small things that upset me, instead of dwelling on them because the more I think, the worse the senario gets. Enjoy your dinner, hope you go to the eat all you can place you want! I can't catch what people say if they aren't sitting next to me or opposite me so usually I just eat. But I eat and chew really slowly so I'm always the last to finish lol. Love your barbie look! Love everything about it, and the flower hairband is pretty. I love flowers on accessories! 

  	Hope everyone is having a good weekend. We are in June now - almost halfway through the year!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 4, 2011)

Miss QQ~I know! I can't believe how quickly the time is going.  In late August I start decorating my house for fall because that is when the Mums and cornstalks are available, so only appropriate to turn the inside into something fun, too!  The day after Halloween I start decorating for Christmas and keep it up for about 8-9 weeks! I can't wait. lol My favourite time of the year is between September 1st to Jan 1st!  I am such a winter gal!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 4, 2011)

Today ended up being a fun day!  My cramps left just in time for me to play for the weekend!!  We went out to a few bookstores and picked up books both for me and my father for Father's Day.  We then zipped to the mall and I hauled a bit at a salon (nail polish) and Sephora. I didn't even step into MAC today, being a very good girl, in spite of it being right across from Sephora!!  I love what I got, which includes some Aqua Creams, NARS lip pencil and 4 of the OPI Pirates collection.  I had to go 45 minutes from my house to find a salon that sold them.  Sheesh. And we had an interesting conversation.  She loved my nails and asked what colour they were and I told her they were by Zoya. Then we chatted about how we both find Zoya lasts a lot longer than OPI and only buy selective OPI colours.  Then she said between Butter brand and Zoya that rumour is OPI is hurting and might be why I am not seeing it very much or explain the low turnover.  Sad, but true.  I guess people are finding other brands are actually lasting longer and using Seche Vite instead of OPI top coat.  It isn't first in line anymore.  Anyhow, interesting chat, got to do a lot of swatching at Sephora which cut down a lot of items I thought I wanted and we brought Chinese food home for supper. Now I am in my jammies and we are going to watch TV, burn a candle and got to bed!  I will put the haul up when I have more time to lay it out and mention colours, etc.


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 4, 2011)

Lou--I finally got caught up on your videos. You're doing a great job and they are very helpful.

  	Thank you for the one with doing liner with pigments. I need to get the mixing medium gel for that. My store was out of it last time I went. I bought Heritage Rouge when I was the Vegas CCO. When I go back in late July with my sister we will also drive down to Primm which is very close. I usually find more stuff there as Vegas CCO gets hit by everyone.  So it helps that my sister always gets a rental car there.

  	Your Barbie look is really pretty, love the colors.

  	Debi--I don't know if you've tried it but I'm really liking the Zoya Armor. It is topcoat as well as a UV blocker. I didn't know that until I was reading a Shape magazine today and saw the pic on the page with sunscreens and read what it said about it.

  	I still haven't made it to Sephora to pick up one of their eye pencils. They look just like the UD shadow pencils and I really want to try one.

  	I've been trying to kick this allergy thing I have. I started feeling sick last Saturday and it just kept getting worse. I started running a fever with it so I knew it had turned into an infection likely sinus. I had four days worth of antibiotics here so I took them. That will usually work for me. It helped some but I was still coughing all night and my throat and chest still hurt. So Wednesday I went to have it checked out and they said it was allergy induced asthma. I had never heard of that but my daughter-in-law was telling me one of her friends was sick and that her doctor said that’s what she had. So I have four different prescriptions. I’m feeling much better so I guess finally on the mend. I normally just have a bit of bothersome allergies but nothing much. But apparently everyone around here is getting slammed. 

I hope you guys are staying well and having a great weekend.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 5, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Lou--I finally got caught up on your videos. You're doing a great job and they are very helpful.
> 
> Thank you for the one with doing liner with pigments. I need to get the mixing medium gel for that. My store was out of it last time I went. I bought Heritage Rouge when I was the Vegas CCO. When I go back in late July with my sister we will also drive down to Primm which is very close. I usually find more stuff there as Vegas CCO gets hit by everyone.  So it helps that my sister always gets a rental car there.
> 
> ...








i'm sorry that you are unwell right now. it doesn't sound pleasant at all and i really hope that some of your meds start to work very soon. coughing until your chest hurts is never good and your throat must be sore from it too. i'm sending you positive thoughts that you start to get better swiftly.

  	that's great that you find the video interesting and useful!  heritage rouge is such a pretty colour!  enjoy using it as a pigment too! if you happen to have chocolate brown pigment it looks great with that! 

I’m ready to go to Disneyland now! - another video tutorial fro me on the specktra blog


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 5, 2011)

shadow - I hope you have a speedy recovery. Good that the meds are finally working. Rest well! What is a UV blocker for nail? What does it do?

  	Lou - I need to catch up with your videos. Pleased that you are having fun doing them! I like italian food - I like carbo heehee. Did transdesign stop selling OPI? I ordered OPI there once with some people.

  	Debi - I'm living vicariously through you. I would love decorating my house for the holidays and different seasons. Over here no one really decorate the house for any occasions, except for the Chinese New Year but the efforts are very minimal, such as hanging some paper decorations that are mass printed. Thanks for sharing about the nail polishes story. It makes me excited because I hope Zoya and Butter will be sold here since they are very popular now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When you put your haul up, link us there!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 5, 2011)

Shadowaddict~So sorry to hear you are feeling unwell and hope for a speedy recovery.  I don't have Zoya Armour, but I do used Seche Vite, which I love.  I also am curious about the UV protection and how that actually contributes to nail health, especially when we already have our nails painted!  Is it so the colour won't fade as quickly if out in the sun?

  	Lou~Oh, that is super interesting about OPI.  I had mentioned on their FB page that I felt they should sell from their website, how it is hard to find around here and how many of us choose to do our own nails rather than pay for a salon to do it.  Places around here will use OPI to do your nails but they don't sell them. They want you to spend a fortune for something that chips two days later.  And how no one can do as fine a job at home as the salons provide. They eventually removed the whole thread on their page (many people liked my suggestion) and so they have fallen even more from my grace. I got some polishes by them yesterday, but I will now be limiting how much I buy.  They just ruined their reputation as far as I am concerned.    I bet eventually we will see their brand in drugstores. 

  	Miss QQ~I will be putting my haul up shortly in the haul section and my NOTD is already up in that section. I am trying to be good and post in the appropriate places!  I love the holidays and have a friend in India who says the same as you.While they decorate a bit for their holidays (most of it is outside or in Mumbai Bay) they just have different traditions and ways of celebrating.  She wanted to decorate for Halloween and Christmas, so I did send her a goody box of some fun things and now she lives in England and enjoying her first Christmas tree this past year.  England doesn't have much for Halloween, either. I think it is predominantly an American tradition, like Thanksgiving, though Canada has a Harvest Day, just earlier! I will post pics when I decorate!! In the meantime, here is my Halloween altar that looks pretty much the same each year with maybe a few changes.  It is fun!  And come Halloween we put pictures of deceased relatives on it to honour them.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 5, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Shadowaddict~So sorry to hear you are feeling unwell and hope for a speedy recovery.  I don't have Zoya Armour, but I do used Seche Vite, which I love.  I also am curious about the UV protection and how that actually contributes to nail health, especially when we already have our nails painted!  Is it so the colour won't fade as quickly if out in the sun?
> 
> Lou~Oh, that is super interesting about OPI.  I had mentioned on their FB page that I felt they should sell from their website, how it is hard to find around here and how many of us choose to do our own nails rather than pay for a salon to do it.  Places around here will use OPI to do your nails but they don't sell them. They want you to spend a fortune for something that chips two days later.  And how no one can do as fine a job at home as the salons provide. They eventually removed the whole thread on their page (many people liked my suggestion) and so they have fallen even more from my grace. I got some polishes by them yesterday, but I will now be limiting how much I buy.  They just ruined their reputation as far as I am concerned.    I bet eventually we will see their brand in drugstores.
> 
> Miss QQ~I will be putting my haul up shortly in the haul section and my NOTD is already up in that section. I am trying to be good and post in the appropriate places!  I love the holidays and have a friend in India who says the same as you.While they decorate a bit for their holidays (most of it is outside or in Mumbai Bay) they just have different traditions and ways of celebrating.  She wanted to decorate for Halloween and Christmas, so I did send her a goody box of some fun things and now she lives in England and enjoying her first Christmas tree this past year.  England doesn't have much for Halloween, either. I think it is predominantly an American tradition, like Thanksgiving, though Canada has a Harvest Day, just earlier! I will post pics when I decorate!! In the meantime, here is my Halloween altar that looks pretty much the same each year with maybe a few changes.  It is fun!  And come Halloween we put pictures of deceased relatives on it to honour them.


  	wow i can't believe they just removed your thread! i guess it backs up everything that i've said though. i know a coupe of popular nail polish bloggers who have been quite angered by them over the past year or so too. and it is silly because i feel that they are doing more harm than good. china glaze, zoya and nubar are my faves  and i love your halloween alter! so cute and so much detail! you are right that nobody here in england really does anything for it. my neighbours go all out but they are the only people that i've ever seen that do!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 5, 2011)

All I can think of is that they are hurting in ways we don't see. With the economy less people have their nails done professionally or at least on a regular basis like they did back in the 90's.  Less people wear acrylic nails and opt for natural ones.  People have learned to keep nails shorter and healthy and that makes it easier to do your own manicure. We have tutorials on YouTube and numerous options for quality nail polish now.  I've also noticed lately some of my polished by OPI seem watered down (and they are bought at salons).  They are not as good as they used to be, so that is when I started using other brands and Sally Hanson lasted longer than OPI.  Hmm...  Anyhow, it is entirely up to them to make themselves a quality business and have quality customer service.  If not, they fail on their own.  Let's hope they get their act together. Let's hope someone around here starts selling Butter brand!  But Zoya is my current absolute favourite!

  	I have a friend in Germany who said they "tried" Halloween and has stores selling decorations for a few years but the interest was too small so they stopped.  She was really bummed out because she always holds a Halloween party and though she comes to the US every year it isn't when Halloween decorations are in the stores!  I am lucky that we have all kinds of gift shops in the area that sell holiday decorations and fill their stores to the brim!  This is from last year, too. I got her at a local nursery shop.  We named her Winifred (from the movie Hocus Pocus, which I love!). She is sitting in a spare chair in the kitchen, watching over us with her Halloween Tarot. I love her!   At Christmas we put a Santa and reindeer (Prancer) on the chair!  And so it goes in our home!  lol





  	And talking about fridges and magnets, here is our upper and lower one. We call it the gallery!!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 6, 2011)

oh i love your witch Debi! she's so cute!! and yes i think that years ago opi was the top polish brand. but now there are so many good quality brands they are struggling to stay on top. and their crappy pr attitude seems to be hurting them more. 

  	your fridge is like an art gallery!! jeez! how do you cook anything? i'd be too busy looking at your magnets! i shall take a photo of our fridge when i get home! why not eh? i love your bird magnets the most i think - so sweet!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 6, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> oh i love your witch Debi! she's so cute!! and yes i think that years ago opi was the top polish brand. but now there are so many good quality brands they are struggling to stay on top. and their crappy pr attitude seems to be hurting them more.
> your fridge is like an art gallery!! jeez! how do you cook anything? i'd be too busy looking at your magnets! i shall take a photo of our fridge when i get home! why not eh? i love your bird magnets the most i think - so sweet!


	Isn't she cool?  They only had two and I was trying so hard to figure out where to put her because under her clothes (ahem!) her bum is a round piece of wood so that she can sit evenly on something. Then I remembered the chair and snatched her up.  Right now she is sitting on a box in our closet but I want to take her out!!  lol  I just love decorating with completely useless things!  It makes our home very whimsical.  The little table in our living room gets switched out to various things throughout the year, depending on the season or just my mood!  I would love to see pictures of your fridge. Is it a Sub Zero????? Hehehehe...just kidding! lol  I want to see your magnets and fun things!  I love the birds, too, especially since we get all of those and much more at our feeders.  The butterflies I bought last year so I wonder what I will get this year?  Luckily my husband loves them just as much as I do!  Right now the cornerof our living room is a little fairy village!  lol


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 6, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Isn't she cool?  They only had two and I was trying so hard to figure out where to put her because under her clothes (ahem!) her bum is a round piece of wood so that she can sit evenly on something. Then I remembered the chair and snatched her up.  Right now she is sitting on a box in our closet but I want to take her out!!  lol  I just love decorating with completely useless things!  It makes our home very whimsical.  The little table in our living room gets switched out to various things throughout the year, depending on the season or just my mood!  I would love to see pictures of your fridge. Is it a Sub Zero????? Hehehehe...just kidding! lol  I want to see your magnets and fun things!  I love the birds, too, especially since we get all of those and much more at our feeders.  The butterflies I bought last year so I wonder what I will get this year?  Luckily my husband loves them just as much as I do!  Right now the cornerof our living room is a little fairy village!  lol


  	see i would love to have little displays of things like that around my house! it would make it look more homey rather than minimalistic! but you know the reason why i can't? dylan!! he is an absolute bugger for wrecking things! i wanted to have a nice coffee table and then have photo albums and a couple of disney books on it for people to look through, but he eats books so i can't!! if i make nice displays he jumps on them and knocks and breaks things. i caught him trying to eat the window frame the other day! where we have double glazing there is some thin black material between windows (hard to explain but every window has them!) he decided he wanted to claw at it and eat it! so i cant him with black bits all over the window sill! seriously he is a devil kitty!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh I know! Cats get into everything!  My first cat was really good and she didn't jump up on furniture or chew things and we could even leave her running throughout the whole house all the time we were gone to gatherings or long day trips and with the tree up.  Only once she took it into her mind to pull off all the bows and tags on the Christmas presents so I had to carefully unwrap and wrap everything again since I didn't know what went to whom!  She never did it again, so not sure what that was all about!!  Our fireplace mantle is really up high, too high for either of our cats to have ever jumped on and we didn't have the clock nor the round table yet.  So that was my safe place to put decorations up seasonally!  The madness only started after our last cat died.  We both decided no more cats and I am very active with my backyard birding, plus I have Smurf the Chipmunk!  I really miss my cats, but I miss MY cats.  Right now I have no leaning to get another one and neither does my husband. They are still my favourite pet, but right now I think we are enjoying the freedom of not having to worry about them, no expense (the last one was several thousand dollars each year on vet bills because she was a feral and sickly) and so have settled into our catless life in a very non cat friendly home.

  	I am really angry. One lady who bought decks from me just complained a card is missing. The deck was sealed and she bought it a month ago.  Now I have to contact the mods.  Grrrr...  Check your decks right away. How do I know she didn't bend it or lose it herself?  Argh.  Sick of selling, yet I was planning to put more up.  I will see what the mods say.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 6, 2011)

^^ I love your magnets. The birds, the beads, and the butteflies are beautiful. 

  	Lou, I saw the new speedy on display when I passed by the LV store yesterday. It was sitting beautifully on the shelf. I didn't enter though, there was a queue to enter, and I'm not splurging on a bag anytime soon.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 6, 2011)

Miss QQ~Thank you! I really keep an eye out now for magnets, though I don't have much room for more!  The gallery is fairly full!  I love it though and it makes our large kitchen more cheerful!  I would love to get more of the little beaded ones and make a fun rainbow, though I did get to do that with the butterflies.  I still want more.  I love my fairy, animal and Alice in Wonderland ones! 

  	So, where is Suzanne and Jen?  Have we lost them for good?


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 6, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Miss QQ~Thank you! I really keep an eye out now for magnets, though I don't have much room for more!  The gallery is fairly full!  I love it though and it makes our large kitchen more cheerful!  I would love to get more of the little beaded ones and make a fun rainbow, though I did get to do that with the butterflies.  I still want more.  I love my fairy, animal and Alice in Wonderland ones!
> 
> So, where is Suzanne and Jen?  Have we lost them for good?


  	Susanne is taking a break right now. I am sure she will be back when she is ready. every so often she messages me on facebook. she had some personal stuff that she has been sorting out. Jen is most likely job hunting or maybe she has sorted one out by now! I hope her and Jerome are doing well!


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 6, 2011)

I looked back at the Shape magazine and it says that the Zoya Armor Topcoat/UV blocker keeps your nail colr from yellowing. I think it says something like that on the Zoya site also.

  	Debi--I love your witch. She is so cute and all your decorations. My sister decorates her entire house for Halloween and Christmas. She puts up 3-4 Christmas trees and even all the bathrooms are decorated.

  	Your magnets are cool. I even saw a few that I have.

  	Lou--I look forward to watching your new pigments video. I'm glad to hear Susanne has been in touch with you. i've been thinking about her. If she gets back to you let her know we are all thinking of her and wishing her well. I'm sure you're right about Jenn, that girl is always so busy. I wish I had her energy.

  	Why are men so hardheaded? Hubby thinks that since I saw Wicked the last time it was here then why on earth would I want to see it again. I absolutely loved it. I could watch it over and over. If I could afford I'd probably go every night. It will be back here in the fall and I want to go again. It's not like I'm going to drag him with me. I stopped doing that years ago. He was a waste of ticket money. He didn't enjoy the shows or appreciate them, probably because they weren't science fiction or action. I did see where they are doing "Rocky" the musical. I just can't wrap my brain around that one. But he wouldn't like that either so no worry there. He's not into musicals or plays.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 6, 2011)

That lady is still whining.  I have the moderators on my side, so good!  I gave the lady a link to the creator of the deck to see if she had an extra card to send out, which is often the case. So far she has not done this and is just whining.  Too damn bad!  She admits that her life is hectic. So what?  All our lives are hectic.  I don't even know her. I don't want to be her buddy and I am not her venting board.  She has to figure this one out on her own.  Ugh.  I may be packing my bags and getting out of that place sooner than I thought!  I did, however, let the buyer know I informed the moderators of the situation and copied our transactions and sent them to her and she told her to figure it out on her own, too. lol 

  	So, I have on 2 MUFE Aqua Shadows...the creme ones in the pot.  Pretty, but sheesh! These dry to a stubborn "I refuse to move or blend" in just seconds!  Very shiny, very pretty, but you make a mess unless you use a very small finger to apply. I had to use some of my Clinique Take the Day off on a Q-Tip to clean up blurred mistakes.  Waterproof, yes. Practical application, no!  lol  And they only have a shelf life of 6 months, so I will put my pennies elsewhere!  I have 4 and will use them this summer on hot days with other things like pigments, but won't bother to get them again. 

  	Time to read a book. It is getting hot out so I just switched on the central air. Aaaaah!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 6, 2011)

shadowaddict! At least I don't do my bathrooms!  lol But I have a 7 1/2 foot tree up in the living room and a 3 footer in the family room, tabletop. I can't wait for cooler weather and decorating!!  My favourite time of the year!!

  	So far I have never had any problems with my nail polish yellowing. That is interesting. One finger is just starting to chip after 4 1/2 days, so that is pretty good, I think!  Time to pick out something new!!


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeh I wouldn't stress about that lady. It's her problem not yours.

  	When I ordered the topcoat I didn't even notice that it had a UV protector. I had heard/read that it was a good topcoat and thought I would give it a try. I also have never had the yellowing problem but of course I keep my hands out of the sun also. i do find that it is a good topcoat.

  	I've not heard that the MUFE aqua shadows only have a six month shelf life. I wonder why. I haven't purchased any but have thought about it. I would think they would last as long as cream/gel liners and paint pots. i store them upside down and have many that are way more than a year old and still good and creamy. 

  	Lou--I just watched your n/p pigment video. I couldn't help but laugh when you said you were applying it to your husband's nails. He was such a good sport about it, not so sure mine would be. I did enjoy it and will have to try making some.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 6, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Yeh I wouldn't stress about that lady. It's her problem not yours.
> 
> When I ordered the topcoat I didn't even notice that it had a UV protector. I had heard/read that it was a good topcoat and thought I would give it a try. I also have never had the yellowing problem but of course I keep my hands out of the sun also. i do find that it is a good topcoat.
> 
> ...


  	lol! yeah he's a sweetie! he wasn't totally impressed with doing it - but in the end he agreed to be my model! bless him!!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi ladies!!!

  	I've missed you all so much! The past few weeks have been insane, but I need to catch everyone up!

  	I've been supply teaching almost everyday, completing my French AQ course (which is a CRAZY amount of work - my last project was 45 pages, not even counting the previous homework or the near daily postings and activities!), and most recently, I have my convocation - I am officially a Master of Child Study and Education, and I am waiting for my teaching license to be conferred once all the documentation like transcripts have been sent in!_ I am also conducting research, developed a French curriculum for the summer camp I am running in July, and_ tutoring! (Sorry, no idea why that's italicized!) I have quite literally been busy from 6 to 11 every night, including weekends. Today is my first day "off", and I'm exhausted! Still no news on the job front, but hopefully we hear something by the end of June!

  	I also have some bigger news......









  	JEROME AND I ARE ENGAGED!!!!!!!!!!! 

  	He proposed after our convocation on Thursday in the very spot that we met (one of the classrooms on orientation), which was so sweet, with our parents waiting to see my reaction to the good news! I was a wreck (I started bawling when he got down on one knee, and then I said yes before he asked the question, and then I forgot to let him put on the ring! lol), but I did get a couple of good pictures of the ring and from our convocation, which I will post later. For now though, here's the ring!





  	Yaaaaay!  Hope everyone's well and happy!!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 6, 2011)

shadowaddict~I am assuming it is because it is a cream that it has a shorter life and maybe certain ingredients that make it waterproof might break down beforehand?  Really not sure! 

  	Lou~I was wondering what kind of brush I could use. I like it, and love the gleam, but application is tricky. I have small eyes, thanks to my Mohawk background. They are almost monolid and a lot of people have asked me if I am part Chinese.  No one expects to hear I am Native American because I inherited my father's pale skin!  My mother and uncles have very dark skin, some of my cousins look full blooded, with straight black hair, dark eyes, dark skin.  I am a mutt!    Good to hear makeup lasts longer than the dates on them.  I don't want to toss anything for a long time!!  Also I love the nail pigment tutorial.  Hubby looks good in gold!  He is a good guy! My husband would not have done that for anything.  If it isn't baseball related, he doesn't want to be bothered. Rather narrow life, actually...

  	Also learned a lot about that lady who is giving me trouble. She has been giving a lot of people trouble, both with buying and selling and sells everything she gets back on Amazon for a higher price.  While I don't mind sellers who are open about it, she is being very shady, always asking for lower prices, whining about her life and a sob story about being in bed all day for weeks because of illness and yet online all the time buying decks, etc.  Oh, she is one shady person.  Several people have had issues with her in a short period of time which I was not aware of.  Now we know.  Let's hope that she gets bumped from the forum or at least the trading section.  

  	Jen~Congrats on everything!  Your teaching, your schooling finished, your engagement!! You must be on cloud 9!  I am so happy for you and your ring is gorgeous!   Wishing you all the best!!!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Jun 6, 2011)

Congratulations!!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 6, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> shadowaddict~I am assuming it is because it is a cream that it has a shorter life and maybe certain ingredients that make it waterproof might break down beforehand?  Really not sure!
> 
> Lou~I was wondering what kind of brush I could use. I like it, and love the gleam, but application is tricky. I have small eyes, thanks to my Mohawk background. They are almost monolid and a lot of people have asked me if I am part Chinese.  No one expects to hear I am Native American because I inherited my father's pale skin!  My mother and uncles have very dark skin, some of my cousins look full blooded, with straight black hair, dark eyes, dark skin.  I am a mutt!    Good to hear makeup lasts longer than the dates on them.  I don't want to toss anything for a long time!!  Also I love the nail pigment tutorial.  Hubby looks good in gold!  He is a good guy! My husband would not have done that for anything.  If it isn't baseball related, he doesn't want to be bothered. Rather narrow life, actually...
> 
> ...


  	yeah give the 217 brush a go (or i'm sure you could find a cheaper version from sigma if you didn't want to spend much) and nick is certainly awesome when it comes to helping me out. i came home from work yesterday to hi baking more whoopie pies! bless him! oh and i'm not shocked to find out that woman is causing issues for others too on the forum. honestly there is no need to act like that! but at least people will no it's not you so they won't be put off buying from you!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 7, 2011)

Congrats, Jenn! What a beautiful ring! You must be feeling on top of the world, with all your achievements.

  	Debi - yup you should consider getting more magnets heehee. I used to decorate my fridge with lots of them too, though mine weren't exquisite, but it became too troublesome to wipe and clean the fridge, so they got removed.

  	shadow - are you feeling better now? I don't need a UV protector for my finger tips, at least, because they chip so fast they haven't turn yellow yet. lol

  	Lou - yup LVs aren't cheap. For us at least. But we will be proud of ourselves when we purchased them, or any other designer bags, with our own money. Of course getting them as special gifts are awesome too!

  	I want to buy the 224 but it is always out of stock. Any idea why the 224 is much more expensive than the 217? In my currency, 217 costs $39 while 224 $58. That's $20 more.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 7, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Congrats, Jenn! What a beautiful ring! You must be feeling on top of the world, with all your achievements.
> 
> Debi - yup you should consider getting more magnets heehee. I used to decorate my fridge with lots of them too, though mine weren't exquisite, but it became too troublesome to wipe and clean the fridge, so they got removed.
> 
> ...


  	oh that is a shame that it is out of stock. i know it is more pricey than the 217 in the uk too. i have both brushes and love both for different reasons. the 217 is great for crease work and applying cream products to my lid. the 224 is use without any product on it to just blend out colours on my eyes.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 7, 2011)

Sigh. Well, this isn't the happiest of days for me.  That lady is still causing trouble and in spite of a long list of links and proof that she said the deck was okay, has caused problems elsewhere, and has a shady reputation for transactions I am the one who may be burned and banned in the end. Banned!  I have never been banned, never received a ticket from a police officer, never had to stay after school for anything.  lol And now this! Glad I was almost done selling.  I won't sell anymore over there.  Far too lenient towards people who cause trouble and never supporting the victims.  This is a huge part of why I wanted to leave, so I am just leaving a few months earlier.  And good riddens to that group, too.  Unreal, but is has been this way for years now.  Once a very classy and intellectual bunch has turned so sour. They even banned a man who is partial owner of the best reputed online tarot store.  Who in their right mind would do something like that?  He never did anything wrong. 

  	So my hauls will be a little smaller for a while. I can live with that!  My very bright OPI NOTD is up on that thread. I had such fun putting it on last night!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 7, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Sigh. Well, this isn't the happiest of days for me.  That lady is still causing trouble and in spite of a long list of links and proof that she said the deck was okay, has caused problems elsewhere, and has a shady reputation for transactions I am the one who may be burned and banned in the end. Banned!  I have never been banned, never received a ticket from a police officer, never had to stay after school for anything.  lol And now this! Glad I was almost done selling.  I won't sell anymore over there.  Far too lenient towards people who cause trouble and never supporting the victims.  This is a huge part of why I wanted to leave, so I am just leaving a few months earlier.  And good riddens to that group, too.  Unreal, but is has been this way for years now.  Once a very classy and intellectual bunch has turned so sour. They even banned a man who is partial owner of the best reputed online tarot store.  Who in their right mind would do something like that?  He never did anything wrong.
> 
> So my hauls will be a little smaller for a while. I can live with that!  My very bright OPI NOTD is up on that thread. I had such fun putting it on last night!


  	woah!! i seriously think that would be very shitty if they were to ban you! you did  nothing wrong! you sent it sealed for goodness sakes! and she waited a month to even look at the cards? i'd be telling the whole lot of them to do one!

  	honestly you have so many lovely beauty products smaller hauls won't be an issue anyway. i'm just annoyed for you that they have treated you like that. and now i am off to look at your pretty orange nails!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah, nice place.  This is their stand these days, which is why so many people have either left on their own choice or been banned and didn't even do anything wrong, and the bullies are allowed to remain. 

  	And to top it off my little Sephora order arrived with NARS New Order and it is all broken.  Now I have to contact them. This is not how I planned to spend my day. Too much drama!!!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Jun 7, 2011)

but you have so many thrilled buyers ... the mediators must be reasonable can you not protest the dispute



ElvenEyes said:


> Sigh. Well, this isn't the happiest of days for me.  That lady is still causing trouble and in spite of a long list of links and proof that she said the deck was okay, has caused problems elsewhere, and has a shady reputation for transactions I am the one who may be burned and banned in the end. Banned!  I have never been banned, never received a ticket from a police officer, never had to stay after school for anything.  lol And now this! Glad I was almost done selling.  I won't sell anymore over there.  Far too lenient towards people who cause trouble and never supporting the victims.  This is a huge part of why I wanted to leave, so I am just leaving a few months earlier.  And good riddens to that group, too.  Unreal, but is has been this way for years now.  Once a very classy and intellectual bunch has turned so sour. They even banned a man who is partial owner of the best reputed online tarot store.  Who in their right mind would do something like that?  He never did anything wrong.
> 
> So my hauls will be a little smaller for a while. I can live with that!  My very bright OPI NOTD is up on that thread. I had such fun putting it on last night!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 7, 2011)

This is one of the head moderators.  This is the way the place is run. Dank and dirty.  This is why was leaving in the first place. 

  	On a happier note, Sephora is sending me a new "New Order" by NARS.  This one is getting sent back.  It is totally crumbled so I am wondering if it is because it is super glittery and dry rather than creamy and something that will have a tendency to break easily?  Not sure.  Now there is glitter everywhere because it leaked through the packaging and flaked all over the place!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Jun 7, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Congrats, Jenn! What a beautiful ring! You must be feeling on top of the world, with all your achievements.


  	Thanks so much!  Jerome is so happy to hear that all of you ladies love the ring - he was worried that I would want to upgrade it later, because it wasn't the original ring he wanted to get me - fat chance of that happening, it's mine now! lol


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 7, 2011)

Jenn--Wow,you have a lot going on right now and all of it exciting. Congrats on your school stuff and getting engaged. That was really sweet the way he did it with your family there and such a beautiful ring.

  	A friend of my daughter got married this past weekend and her now hubby proposed.at the same spot they met. It was their first semester at college and she was out in the courtyard looking for a trash can and he was walking by and she asked him where a trash can was. It turned out to be right near her. I suspect that was a ploy to talk to him and flirt a little I used to do stuff similar also. I guess they talked and hit it off and took it from there. I thought that was really cute how he asked her.

  	Debi--that's just sad how the thing with that lady is going. It doesn't seem right at all how they are treating you. I hope it gets worked out soon, maybe you could sell on ebay.

  	Hopefully your new blush will arrive safely.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 8, 2011)

Jen~I think your ring looks absolutely elegant!  Congrats again!  You must be so excited and it is good you are both taking the time to concentrate on finding jobs, a home, etc. so that those stresses are gone before you plunge yourselves into the world of wedding planning! 

  	I can't even sleep, though will try again in a few minutes. That lady pulled another wacky move last night, which I hope the moderator will finally see what is going on and end this.  She decided it wasn't my fault. It isn't her fault. No!  It is the Post Office!  They must have opened the packaged, gone through the decks and pulled out that one card!  Then packed it all up again and sent it on. So she asked me to file a claim.  Is she insane? Yes!  Before that she said I should buy her a brand new deck to replace the one missing a card (it comes from England). I charged her 5.00 for that deck and she wants me to spend about 50.00 for the deck, shipping, and then shipping it to her? Madness.  And I refused.  Or she could return the whole lot.  I told her we would not accept any packages from her and that we would just have the PO return to sender unopened so don't waste her time.  I offered to send her 5.00 and that was my final offer.  She has completely lost her marbles.  If the moderator cannot see this, she is blind as a bat. 

  	Ugh.  May this day better than yesterday.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 8, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Jen~I think your ring looks absolutely elegant!  Congrats again!  You must be so excited and it is good you are both taking the time to concentrate on finding jobs, a home, etc. so that those stresses are gone before you plunge yourselves into the world of wedding planning!
> 
> I can't even sleep, though will try again in a few minutes. That lady pulled another wacky move last night, which I hope the moderator will finally see what is going on and end this.  She decided it wasn't my fault. It isn't her fault. No!  It is the Post Office!  They must have opened the packaged, gone through the decks and pulled out that one card!  Then packed it all up again and sent it on. So she asked me to file a claim.  Is she insane? Yes!  Before that she said I should buy her a brand new deck to replace the one missing a card (it comes from England). I charged her 5.00 for that deck and she wants me to spend about 50.00 for the deck, shipping, and then shipping it to her? Madness.  And I refused.  Or she could return the whole lot.  I told her we would not accept any packages from her and that we would just have the PO return to sender unopened so don't waste her time.  I offered to send her 5.00 and that was my final offer.  She has completely lost her marbles.  If the moderator cannot see this, she is blind as a bat.
> 
> Ugh.  May this day better than yesterday.


	oh my goodness!! debi she is obviously out to cause dramas and if she thinks she is acting appropriately then she may have a screw loose too!! don't let her get you down. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	i had a lovely day with nick today. we went to a different city and saw the new xmen movie - i really loved it! i love xmen anyway (since i was a kid) and i was a bit worried about what they were going to do with this film. it turns out that i think it's my favourite one that they have made so far! thank goodness because 3 and wolverine were bloody terrible! then we went to tgi fridays for a meal. i swear the portions were stupid big!! i only ate half my meal so nick finished the rest for me! even though he ate all his meal! and this man stays so skinny!! then we hit the shops and i bought the chanel rose bronzer - soooo pretty and finally a bronzer i can wear on my pale skin! i was eyeing up the glosses but they were £20 each which is quite pricey for me right now. but i shall perhaps get one another week. then we went to mac where i got russian red, milan mode and vegas volt lippies for free with my empty stuff. and i bought a new brush cleaner while i was there. the lady who served me was so pretty! she had a classic red lip with winged black liner - it suited her and she looked great!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 8, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> oh my goodness!! debi she is obviously out to cause dramas and if she thinks she is acting appropriately then she may have a screw loose too!! don't let her get you down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	So glad you have had a super fun day off!  You deserved it!!  Drama is very stressing and wearing.  My stomach was hard as a rock, last night.  I have heard nothing back from the forum, but in a way my husband and I are very happy that she made that last outburst which was completely insane.  She is really pulling at straws on the whole issue and so strange when this deck new is only worth 30.00 and I sold it to her for 5.00.  She wants it all on a silver platter, but sorry!  No way! 

  	So cool that you got a Chanel bronzer!  I want to see it on you!!!!  Russian Red is probably the colour I plan to get when I have enough items to B2M with.  I am not there yet!  I wish our local Sephora had Chanel items to try out. One day I will have to try the department stores and see who carries it.  Today I am wearing my Clinique bronzer, Orgasm, and Albatross.  I love the way it converts my NW15 skin to a NC15-NC20.  I look warmer and plan to use my soft bronzers in the winter as well to warm my face. I will look like I went downhill skiing!!  Whoop!  And the hot pink nail polish is still going strong!!! 

  	Super hot here today and tomorrow and then it cools off quite a bit for a while.  I think everyone will be nervous when the front comes through about tornadoes.  Our state is never going to be the same because of that freak storm and knowing we are now susceptible to them like the mid-west. 

  	I meant to ask you if you got your NARS book, Lou, and how do you like it?  I saw it over the weekend at Barnes and Noble, but it wasn't what I was expecting so didn't get it. I was hoping for inspiring photos and lots of them, not templates of where to apply things for various shaped faces. Nice and helpful for a MUA, but not for me.    Nice packaging though!!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 8, 2011)

yeah not being funny but for $5  that does not entitle her to a whole new set because she thinks one card is missing! silly woman! i am sorry your stomach is upset over this too 

  	i really want the nars albatross but i have so many highlighters already and all are quite similar! i just don't think i can justify getting another! in fact i have written up a blog post on my top 5 highlighters so that should be posted soonish  i like the sound of your look today Debi! I bet you look great!  and yeah it is nice to be able to try out the chanel products. before i went to a department store and had a snoop i didn't get what the hype was. some of the products are not for me but others are so beautiful! sadly though chanel is very pricey here so i don't own very much at all! but we all have to start somewhere!

  	oh and yes the nars book did arrive thanks! i actually really like it. i like the clear template thing because i am always interested in different colour placements and such. but i guess this is because one day i would love to be a make up artist. i'm just not good enough yet! the only downside to the book is that it is making me want to be stupid amounts of nars products!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 8, 2011)

lol Oh, do they keep using Nars products for everything? I didn't notice because I was in a rush.  Sounds like it was the perfect buy for you.  The only face I will ever be doing is my own and I know where to place things on me!!  I would love to check out Chanel one day, maybe buy a lipstick, but I am hooked on Dior e/s palettes and YSL lip products right now, plus I love Guerlain, too!  I can only get and use so much. I see these as special products to get during the holiday season when I am looking for that perfect red lipstick in super pretty packaging!!

  	I'm still waiting for the final outcome of the drama on that forum with that woman. She's nuts.  And I am so tired of it all.  The moderator should have made up her mind by now.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 8, 2011)

Still waiting...  So, after supper hubby and I went to the mall to get out but to somewhere nice and cold. It was so empty that we were very surprised.  It was like having the place all to ourselves and you know what that means.  Swatching at Sephora!!!  One of the few times I can go into the MUFE and NARS section and swatch like there is no tomorrow. No teens playing with MU, no one pestering me.  Just the guard who now knows me by sight and is always friendly and chatty!  Anyhow, I bought some goodies so will eventually put up a haul, but my favourites are a few MUFE Aqua pencil liners (yes, I want more and then maybe some of the liquid ones of just the colours that look best on me!) and my first 2 red lipsticks from MAC. I am so excited!  I tried Ruby Woo but it came up too orange for me.  I bought MAC Red which pulls a bit pink on me but I LOVE it.  And I got Cockney, which is gorgeous too. I definitely want to get New York Apple for the fall.  I keep trying to think ahead to other seasons!!  I also got 3 more OPI nail polishes, including OPI Red when I realized I did not own one single plain red creme nail polish.  Am I nuts?  And my super bright pink nail polish is still going strong and I love it!!  Pink just makes me happy and reminds me of the fun things in life!


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 8, 2011)

Lou--I look forward to your 5 top highlighters blog. I have NARS Albatross and I do love it. But I also think there are other great ones out there. They last so long I probably shouldn't buy any more. But that hasn't stopped me with e/s

  	I want to try Chanel Mat foundation. I've heard it is great for oily skin. It is very pricey but if it met all my needs it would be worth it. I think I could make it last as I don't wear foundation every day. When I'm not leaving the house I don't put on any makeup that day. I guess it's true that if you're going to slurge on one thing it should be a good foundation. I went to the counter last week and talked to the sa and asked for a sample but she said they don't have containers anymore for that. I forgot to ask her if I could get a sample if I brought a small sample container. I have some from Sephora I could wash out.

  	Debi--That women sounds like a complete idiot and needs to get a life. Seriously if I only paid $5 why spend all that time and going through all that.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 9, 2011)

Debi i hope they sort it out very soon. and enjoy your red lippies from mac! you made some great choices! 

  	and yeah highlighters last ages for me because i don't use them that often and because you only use a little bit! 

  	i've had a busy morning sorting out the shop. came in to find it looking a state with boxes everywhere, paper everywhere and just general mess. my area manager was covering me and he had the poor guys running around doing all sorts of stuff - some of which wasn't needed. and of course being men they apparently can't tidy up as they go!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 9, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> Debi i hope they sort it out very soon. and enjoy your red lippies from mac! you made some great choices!
> 
> and yeah highlighters last ages for me because i don't use them that often and because you only use a little bit!
> 
> i've had a busy morning sorting out the shop. came in to find it looking a state with boxes everywhere, paper everywhere and just general mess. my area manager was covering me and he had the poor guys running around doing all sorts of stuff - some of which wasn't needed. and of course being men they apparently can't tidy up as they go!!


	Isn't that such a pain?  I used to fear coming back to work at the bank when I was gone for a week.  I kept everything at my desk in my office and since I was the only 1, other than a VP who knew how to do my job, I would have to train my boss (brilliant dip that she was) and they would mess everything up.  The first half of my day would always be spent going from cubicle to cubicle trying to find my proofs and manuals and everything.  Then there was the mail all piled up and a million yellow stickies with people begging me to help them figure things out.  Drove my boss crazy that by 5pm everything was organized, done or pending a call back.  Aaah.

  	Nothing yet on the front!  It is getting rather frustrating.  I want to know if I can sell anything else or not.  Oh, but I am excited about my red lipsticks!!  I also took a quick peek at the Chanel counter in Nordstrom.  I honestly didn't see anything I liked, but only spent about 30 seconds there!  lol I don't know what to think about their nail polish. I mean, I won't spend that amount, but the bottles looked very small!  They don't have much variety, do they? I mean, not like MAC or MUFE or NARS.  They seemed to have only a few lipsticks, a few e/s, etc.  Is that the normal range?  It was a pretty small counter compared to sections for Clinique, Estee Lauder, MAC, etc. 

  	Hey!  Where is your fridge picture?


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh, and here is yesterday's look after I added my version of MakeupGeek's Tequila Sunrise lips!  Bronzed and very summery!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 9, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Oh, and here is yesterday's look after I added my version of MakeupGeek's Tequila Sunrise lips!  Bronzed and very summery!


  	i must say that you look lovely! great job with the lips! i need to try this out myself but me being crazy i want to do purple and gold!!  i bet that would be so so pretty! also i love your earrings! you have such lovely things! 

  	i got some good news today. i will be interviewing all day on tuesday for a new assistant manager which is great! both my sales guys have interviews for the job as well as having external applications  i'm so pleased to really start making a fresh start! plus this means i might actually get a day off in the week again some time soon!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 9, 2011)

Thank you! I love the earrings because they were super cheap (14.00) and super lightweight!  The picture doesn't do justice to the lips. They were brighter and the melon pigment (hee hee) was what I used to create a golden/orange look!  It is rather a cute look!  I used a myriad of things, including Clinqiue Chubby sticks over MUFE lipliners! Then I found a clear gloss from MAC that I had in my tube section and used that!  And I wore it to the mall!  One day when we have more time for the mall I want to spend it poking through the various makeup counters at Nordstrom. The store is gorgeous, though I constantly get sidetracked in the jewelry section! Dangerous!! 

  	And even happier news. The artist who created that tarot deck is sending me a replacement card that the lady lost or ruined and I will send it on to her.  Transaction to be complete at that point, I hope!!!  I am so sick of it all!  I just want to get out of that place as soon as this is taken care of. I knew I was not renewing my subscription come early February and even thought it would be good to leave before the busy holiday season so as not to be trying to sell or even mix with any of those people.  Now I keep connecting to so many on FB that also left it ages ago and are so much happier, moving on with their lives, etc.  That is where I want to be.  A peaceful place! 

  	I just finished watch Eat, Pray, Love. Excellent movie!  Back to my book, the heating pad (ugh) and a line of severe thunderstorms is about to hit in 15 minutes. Yikes!!

  	Best of luck on your search for the perfect Assistant Manager! Maybe things go happier and more smoothly from now on!  xo


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Jun 9, 2011)

You should document the card, putting it in the envelope and mailing it. With a sarcastic sticky note saying: sorry for the distress this has caused you.  much love, deb 





 or just be sincere and the adult in the situation. ... what a weird situation.  glad it will be over soon.




ElvenEyes said:


> Thank you! I love the earrings because they were super cheap (14.00) and super lightweight!  The picture doesn't do justice to the lips. They were brighter and the melon pigment (hee hee) was what I used to create a golden/orange look!  It is rather a cute look!  I used a myriad of things, including Clinqiue Chubby sticks over MUFE lipliners! Then I found a clear gloss from MAC that I had in my tube section and used that!  And I wore it to the mall!  One day when we have more time for the mall I want to spend it poking through the various makeup counters at Nordstrom. The store is gorgeous, though I constantly get sidetracked in the jewelry section! Dangerous!!
> 
> And even happier news. The artist who created that tarot deck is sending me a replacement card that the lady lost or ruined and I will send it on to her.  Transaction to be complete at that point, I hope!!!  I am so sick of it all!  I just want to get out of that place as soon as this is taken care of. I knew I was not renewing my subscription come early February and even thought it would be good to leave before the busy holiday season so as not to be trying to sell or even mix with any of those people.  Now I keep connecting to so many on FB that also left it ages ago and are so much happier, moving on with their lives, etc.  That is where I want to be.  A peaceful place!
> 
> ...


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 9, 2011)

haha.  I vote for the sticky note, who wants to be an adult

  	Debi--very pretty look and earrings.

  	Lou-good luck on your interviews, perhaps you can then have some help and relax a bit.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 10, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Debi--very pretty look and earrings.
> 
> Lou-good luck on your interviews, perhaps you can then have some help and relax a bit.


  	yup! i'm another vote on the sticky note!! sod her!

  	and thanks for the well wishes guys! i'm excited that things are getting sorted and i can chose an assistant manager that i like and that will actually be good at the job!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 10, 2011)

lol guys, about what to send her.  Hehehe. So tempting, but I just want this awful transaction done with. The moderator said I most certainly can continue to sell on the forum and this was such a random problem when it comes to me.  So that made my day. I don't know what I will sell, but I want to keep plowing through this a bit more! 

  	Supposedly cooler air coming in, but it still feels humid to me and here comes the sun!  We have a lot of massive bushes of white wild roses and they are all in bloom!  I can smell them on the wind and the house just smells yummy!  Not overpowering, but really nice.  Add a base of vanilla and we would have a nice perfume!  Cool, cloudy and showery weekend. Sounds perfect after this heat wave!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 10, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> lol guys, about what to send her.  Hehehe. So tempting, but I just want this awful transaction done with. The moderator said I most certainly can continue to sell on the forum and this was such a random problem when it comes to me.  So that made my day. I don't know what I will sell, but I want to keep plowing through this a bit more!
> 
> Supposedly cooler air coming in, but it still feels humid to me and here comes the sun!  We have a lot of massive bushes of white wild roses and they are all in bloom!  I can smell them on the wind and the house just smells yummy!  Not overpowering, but really nice.  Add a base of vanilla and we would have a nice perfume!  Cool, cloudy and showery weekend. Sounds perfect after this heat wave!


  	well that is good news that the mod realised that it really wasn't you it was here!! maybe rush and sell the rest of your stuff before your membership runs out! 

  	oh i bet your white roses look amazing!! and i hope the cooler air comes to you soon!!  you send me some of your heat though please! it's been cold here today!

  	one of my friends joined specktra today so i'm hoping she will post here so you can all chat to her too!  her name is Gilly so lets hope she comes here! i did tell her to do so!

  	my plans for the weekend are limited. tomorrow i will be working and then sunday me and nick are doing more baking together - whoopie pies again!! and in the afternoon i shall be filming videos. i am going to do a disney one for you Debi! as well are a storage video and a review of the books i have bought on make up - all requests from lovely specktra ladies


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 10, 2011)

Super cool ideas!  I love the idea of a book one. I only have 3 books so far, so that will be awesome!  Great idea!  I can't wait for the Disney one, too!    Whoopie pies sound absolutely delightful!  Today I was wondering if it was time to update our Bimbos Unite section to a newer, classier title!  Like GlitterGals or The Shimmer Tones.    Just a passing thought that floated randomly through my head!  lol

  	I don't have a lot left to sell, but did put up some things. Right now no one is buying. It really went quiet a few weeks ago, so I have been doing much worrying about it and it isn't just me.  I think because summer is here the focus just isn't on being online all the time hunting down certain decks.  I''m so lazy today.  I slept until 10am (well, didn't get to sleep until 2am so that is okay!) and now just mulling the day through until the season finale of Camelot tonight at 10pm.  It just feels so good not to have all that heat.  I will send you some of ours and you can send me some of yours. I still owe a picture of something cute I got and never put up.  I haven't forgotten!  Life just got completely refocused to dealing with that woman.  Shame on her for messing up my plans!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 10, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Super cool ideas!  I love the idea of a book one. I only have 3 books so far, so that will be awesome!  Great idea!  I can't wait for the Disney one, too!    Whoopie pies sound absolutely delightful!  Today I was wondering if it was time to update our Bimbos Unite section to a newer, classier title!  Like GlitterGals or The Shimmer Tones.    Just a passing thought that floated randomly through my head!  lol
> I don't have a lot left to sell, but did put up some things. Right now no one is buying. It really went quiet a few weeks ago, so I have been doing much worrying about it and it isn't just me.  I think because summer is here the focus just isn't on being online all the time hunting down certain decks.  I''m so lazy today.  I slept until 10am (well, didn't get to sleep until 2am so that is okay!) and now just mulling the day through until the season finale of Camelot tonight at 10pm.  It just feels so good not to have all that heat.  I will send you some of ours and you can send me some of yours. I still owe a picture of something cute I got and never put up.  I haven't forgotten!  Life just got completely refocused to dealing with that woman.  Shame on her for messing up my plans!


  	oohh yes! we should totally make a new thread with a new name for us all to chat in! let me know what you want and we can make it happen! 

  	i think you're allowed a lie in seeing as you went to bed late!! i've been very tired lately and not really up for doing late nights! i've been sleeping by 10pm!!


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 11, 2011)

We hope to see your friend on here. I like the name Gilly, it's so cute. And you can have all our heat as well. I'm sweltering here. I fear seeing our electric bill as I've said before I want the house to be nice and cool. I would have it ice cold if my hubby wouldn't throw a hissy fit. He says I'm freezing him to death while I'm melting.

  	I'm looking forward to these videos, those are some great ideas.


  	Debi--glad things are working out with the crazy lady. And I've had a problem with sleeping for a while. So here I am at 2:20am. My daughter and I just finished watching Tim Buton's "Coraline" we both enjoyed it. Of course we are both huge Tim Burton fans.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 11, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> We hope to see your friend on here. I like the name Gilly, it's so cute. And you can have all our heat as well. I'm sweltering here. I fear seeing our electric bill as I've said before I want the house to be nice and cool. I would have it ice cold if my hubby wouldn't throw a hissy fit. He says I'm freezing him to death while I'm melting.
> I'm looking forward to these videos, those are some great ideas.
> 
> 
> Debi--glad things are working out with the crazy lady. And I've had a problem with sleeping for a while. So here I am at 2:20am. My daughter and I just finished watching Tim Buton's "Coraline" we both enjoyed it. Of course we are both huge Tim Burton fans.


  	Yeah it is a cute name! her boyfriend sometimes calls her Gilly-pig like guinea pig which is think is really cute!  oohh the movie coraline really freaked me out! it was very tim burton and rather un-nerving!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 11, 2011)

Hello, ladies! I see everyone is chatting a lot here, which is good! I'm trying to keep up. Enjoy the weekend!

  	Lou - enjoy your baking tomorrow! I always drool when I read what you will be baking. 

  	Debi - hope you can get the woman out of your mind and have a good rest. 

  	shadow - hope you sleep well tonight. Great that you and your daughter watched Coraline together. I'm a light sleeper and have periods of insomnia. Even if I'm really tired, I can still toss and turn and cannot fall asleep. Two nights ago, my water heater (for the shower/bath) leaked and water was flowing out from it, which was fixed at the top of the wall. It was about 2.30am and the noise it made woke me up with a fright. So I went to investigate and after that I could not go back to sleep. The heater is spoilt, so it has to be replaced soon.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 11, 2011)

Good morning!  Dragging myself out of bed only to find out it is raining already and lots more to come.  That definitely changes a few plans I tossed around!  I'm so tired I could crawl right back into bed for another 4 hours!!  I am watching all the activity in our neighbourhood.  One neighbour sold their house. Another just put their house up for sale.  The house that burned has a dumpster in front of it again, and trucks keep coming and going from there.  We are curious as to how much of the house will be stripped down and rebuilt. This will take at least a year, my husband said. It is easier to build a brand new house than take down and rebuild an existing one. Ah, well.  Glad it isn't my house! 

  	I love Tim Burton, but I didn't like Coraline as much as I thought I would.  The sewn eyes thing was super creepy and really a dark story. I also didn't like Sweeney Todd.  Pretty gross, really!  Alice was wonderful, though, and I am a huge fan of Edward Scissorhands, Sleepy Hollow, Corpse Bride and others. 

  	Happily I am not thinking of the lady nor the whole situation.  It looks like more people left the forum and very little selling is going on for anyone.  Rather a drag.  But today is about fun things and  fun weekend.   If I can just get myself motivated!!  Hope you all have a fun day!


----------



## rockin (Jun 11, 2011)

Sweeney Todd is one Johnny Depp film I just can't bring myself to watch.  I hate stories like that.  I've loved him in all the other films I've seen him in, though, ever since I first saw him in Cry Baby


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 11, 2011)

rockin said:


> Sweeney Todd is one Johnny Depp film I just can't bring myself to watch.  I hate stories like that.  I've loved him in all the other films I've seen him in, though, ever since I first saw him in Cry Baby


  	oh johnny depp is lovely - he seems like such a nice guy as well as a good actor and pretty to look at! what more does a lady want?! lol!

  	my friend made a welcome post so if you guys want to say hey to her you can do so here i'd love for her to feel welcomed to the specktra family!  she will finally get what i talk about so much! hee hee! 

  	my day of work was very slow today. not many sales, lots of time waster customers and i just wanted to be at home really! or out having a good drink (and i don't mean milk debi!!) i feel the need to get slighty tipsy, but we have no booze in the house! lol!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 11, 2011)

Well, never knock a milk on the rocks, Lou.  Hehehehehe!    Just teasing ya!  My friends refer to me as naturally high, though obviously not manic-like!  I just get happy over the little things in life. Besides, I have a super sensitive stomach and booze would probably make me sick, so no fun whatsoever there for me! 

  	So, I have decided to check out Chanel lipsticks next time I hit the mall. Any suggestions?   I am looking for a lovely deep rose/pink.  Not pink, not red. Sort of pinkish berry looking.  Does that make sense? It is the colour that looks the nicest on me and MAC doesn't really have anything in that category. I usually have to rely on Estee Lauder for the perfect deep rose lippy.  How are Chanel's formulas?


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 11, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Well, never knock a milk on the rocks, Lou.  Hehehehehe!    Just teasing ya!  My friends refer to me as naturally high, though obviously not manic-like!  I just get happy over the little things in life. Besides, I have a super sensitive stomach and booze would probably make me sick, so no fun whatsoever there for me!
> 
> So, I have decided to check out Chanel lipsticks next time I hit the mall. Any suggestions?   I am looking for a lovely deep rose/pink.  Not pink, not red. Sort of pinkish berry looking.  Does that make sense? It is the colour that looks the nicest on me and MAC doesn't really have anything in that category. I usually have to rely on Estee Lauder for the perfect deep rose lippy.  How are Chanel's formulas?


  	hee hee! oh i have had a couple of milk on the rocks before! i just want something stronger tonight! but instead i have had some mango juice which was rather lovely! if only there were a shot of vodka in it! lol! and yes booze and bad tummys is a no no!

  	i don't actually have any chanel lipsticks yet. however i have been trying out the coco shine lipsticks and they are rather lovely. i really like monte carlo which looks kinda red in the tube but it turns out a sheer rosey pink colour with a little shimmer. they feel very balm like on the lips too. if you're not keen on the sheen looking ones then try the normal ones because they are apparently very creamy and pigmented. i hope to get one next week in fact! there is a new red being released and it is stunning looking! but again i am no expert on chanel - you should pop into the chanel forum debi! that is where i have been chatting to the other ladies about what products are good!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 12, 2011)

Debi - I think Antigone rouge coco shine will look gorgeous on you. It may be a little on the red side, if so you can try Elise, which is a rose or Monte carlo as Lou suggested. I like all the lipsticks from chanel (3 lines). They aren't drying for my dry lips. Have fun trying and let us know what you pick.

  	Lou - yeah I know you can't switch off your mind too for bedtime. Watching a dvd is nice way to relax before bed. But I wonder if I'll get more excited if the program is interesting. Heehee. At the moment I don't have a tv in my bedroom. I was craving for some drinks too yesterday but I don't have any at home and my stomach isn't that well too. Good thing the craving is gone now.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 12, 2011)

I have to admit I got sidetracked when looking at some Estee Lauder lipsticks online and thought...these are just what I am looking for!  Plus they have that gorgeous gold packaging that is perfect for keeping in your purse and pulling out during the holiday season!  Sigh.  It might be Estee Lauder for me.  That gold just wins me over and all their rosy colours flaunting themselves in my direction!!

  	We just toured the Emerson House, which was fun but they always go too fast and zoom you from room to room.  Except for the library which is housed in the Concord Museum, everything is original and owned by the Emerson family, so no touchy, no breathy!  But I want to see what the books are on the shelves in other rooms. I want to look at that coat or that dress or take in all those paintings and etchings. I feel like those little balls in a pinball machine being bounced madly around!  Aaaaahhh!


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 12, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *ElvenEyes* 



 		 			We just toured the Emerson House, which was fun but they always go too fast and zoom you from room to room.  Except for the library which is housed in the Concord Museum, everything is original and owned by the Emerson family, so no touchy, no breathy!  But I want to see what the books are on the shelves in other rooms. I want to look at that coat or that dress or take in all those paintings and etchings. I feel like those little balls in a pinball machine being bounced madly around!  Aaaaahhh!









	Oh that sounds like such fun. I would love that. And yes I would want to look at the books, well all of everything.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 13, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Oh that sounds like such fun. I would love that. And yes I would want to look at the books, well all of everything.


  	me too! 

  	i hope everybody is all set to have a great week! i am curtrently trying to sort through lots of paperwork which is not that fun


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 13, 2011)

Unfortunately we cannot take pictures in any of the historical homes around here.  No water, no food, no gum, no pictures, turn off cell phones. lol You can buy the postcards and books that show pictures, but you can't take any!  Only on the outside. Grrr! 

  	I am still trying to wake up and we are about to have breakfast.  Game of Thrones finale was not last night...we still have 1 episode to go. But shocking things are happening!!  We have another rainy, cloudy day ahead, but at least it is not hot out.  A very good day for movies, reading and puttering around the house!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Jun 13, 2011)

Good morning all!

  	Today has the most beautiful bold blue sky here, warm with a cool breeze ; not humid at all - my favourite weather!!  Nails are freshly painted in NARS orgasm polish, and eye lids in the bright blue Bateau Ivre 
  	Lots to do today; but number 1 priority is mailing out Father's Day card! 

  	Have a great day!


  	Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *ElvenEyes* 


 	 		....
 	 		 We have another rainy, cloudy day ahead, but at least it is not hot out.  A very good day for movies, reading and puttering around the house!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 13, 2011)

oohh i bet you look lovely! enjoy your perfect weather day! hee hee!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 13, 2011)

Today is my hubby's last day at his workplace, sort of!  Everyone now works from home so they are closing the building they rent out. He went in today to finish shredding stuff and then have a luncheon to say farewell to it all!  Of course, from now on he works from home which is going to be a bit weird, even though he has been doing this for the past year or so.  At least he went in once in a while. Now never! Pros and cons to it all!  lol

  	And I am so happy that my NARS New Order blush replacement just arrived in perfect condition!  Yay!  Now to figure out where to put it!!  So pretty though.  The glitter drew me in, even though I know it can get out of hand! There will be times I will want that look, believe it or not!!  I wish they would put a matte pink blush out this colour.  But I do have my beloved Illamasqua ones, so I guess I can't complain. I am reorganizing my lipstick drawer with all my Dior, Guerlain and YSL's lined up looking glittery and ever so tempting!!  Now it will be easier to grab them instead of rummaging through a pile in a basket!

  	Other than that it is actually gorgeous out. Coo, windy, dry (rain, where did you go??) and I can smell the wild roses across the street, so fun having windows open!  And having fun looking at lipstick swatches!  That pretty much sums up my quiet day!!  Reading soon, maybe a movie tonight!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 13, 2011)

Debi i am pleased that your blush arrived today safe and sound! enjoy using it! it is very pretty!


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 13, 2011)

Great minds think alike I was just putting another coat on my nails with the same.


  	Debi--glad you got your new blush safely and you are enjoying it.

  	Today is our 24th wedding anniversary. We are going to go eat at one of my favorite places, Bonefish Grill. To be quite honest I wish I felt better and could really enjoy the day but I have been been so sad lately.

  	Very soon we are going to have to choose a day to have my beloved Ishmael put down. He is just not doing very well at all. He some great moments still but not very many. I know that my daughter and husband are much more objective than I am because he is my baby. He is falling a lot and not only the deafness now but his vision is poor and I think he gets confused more often. But everytime I think about it or he comes and lays his head on my knee and looks at me with those big brown eyes I can't stop the tears. It really is breaking my heart. I just can't imagine putting him in the car and him thinking he's going for a ride and instead end up at the vet for that reason. My vet is great and he only does this at the very last appointment of the day to give you all the time you want or need with your pet. I told my hubby that I at least wanted to take Ishmael to Sonic (there's one about a half mile down the road from the vet) right before where there are picnic tables and let him eat a big hamburger. I read online where one guy said he let his dog eat an entire pack of hotdogs right before. I am grateful we've had him several more months than we thought but that doesn't make it any easier when the time comes. 

  	My husband said we need to pick a day, like this month. I just don't know how to just choose a day. I can't handle it this week. Tomorrow would be my daddy's 78th birthday so that day usually is filled with sadness but great memories.

  	Also one of our cats is on her second round of antibiotics for a ut infection. We take another sample in tomorrow or Wednesday to see how or if things are progressing. She is almost 17 and her kidneys may be failing, of course that is pretty common for a cat that age. I guess if I had one piece of advice for anyone getting pets I would tell them not to get ones so close in age. With Ishmael almost 16, Snowflake & Rascal almost 17 and Smokey is younger at 12. All of them getting up there in age.

  	I think when we have chosen a day I will tell my son that after a bit of shutting everyone out (which I know I will do) that I'll do any babysitting they want. Perhaps that will at least divert my attention for a little while and give me some smiles.

  	Sorry for my sad post but thank you guys in advance for letting me get some of this out. It seems weird to also come on here and talk about makeup but it helps redirect my mind for a while.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 13, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Great minds think alike I was just putting another coat on my nails with the same.
> 
> Debi--glad you got your new blush safely and you are enjoying it.
> 
> ...


  	i'm so sorry about your precious baby sweetie  i'm also sorry that things seemed to have doubled up for you with your kitty too. i honestly can't imagine how i would feel having to choose a date for something so sad and i really hope that you stay strong and try and stay focused. and i think that's a lovely idea about letting him have a sonic burger and hot dogs and such! i bet he will absolutely love them! and i think it's amazing that he has lasted an extra several months - he is obviously sticking around because he loves you so much. and i appriciate that you will shut down and just want to be alone - but you know you have all of us here ready to listen to you. loosing a pet is such a sad thing but one that you have had for so long is even worse. i'm sending you positive thoughts sweetie.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 13, 2011)

Simple but sexy forest green tutorial - and of course this seems silly after my last post but here is my latest tutorial.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 13, 2011)

shadowaddict~I am so sorry to hear about your sweet fur baby.  It is so hard to put them to sleep, but I remember when I got my first cat and how another cat owner told me one of the most responsible things I will ever do is know when it is time to put my cat down and be brave about it, knowing they are not feeling well and depressed and that I must be the strong one. And it is true. Oh, I cry like a baby afterwards until I am  sick and depressed, but in the end I know I did the right thing. My first cat was 17 3/4 yrs old and I tried everything under the sun to help her when she stopped eating. I remember her just ignoring the food and that pleading look at me that said "It's okay, Mom. But can you sit down so I can lay on your lap?"  She was accepting it and I was fighting it. That night she slept up by our faces, which she had never done.  That morning we put her to sleep early, before the vet open officially and she went before the syringe was even half empty. She was just so ready.  I miss her so much and my other cat, but I know I was with them, saw them draw their last breath, stood by them in their hour of need as they always did for me and buried them sweetly in our back garden, now full of life with flowers, birds and wild critters.  I'm sure they are happy in heaven and will never be forgotten. 

  	xo to you during this difficult time.  Oddly both of my cats were put to sleep during the week of Ash Wednesday, but 2 years apart. So, never a happy time, though I pull out their pictures and look at them with happy memories now.  (((())))


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Jun 14, 2011)

That's fun !!!!


shadowaddict said:


> Great minds think alike I was just putting another coat on my nails with the same.


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Jun 14, 2011)

Lou:

  	I enjoy watching your videos, but now after seeing a few I'm wondering where are your purple shadows??? You have green eyes right?  They would look lovely in purple !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 14, 2011)

shadow - sorry to hear about your dog.


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Jun 14, 2011)

shadow, only you can decide when ... it's hard and sad, but when pain and suffering is involved it can be the humane thing. ... The pack of hotdogs is unsettling, because I tend to think if they still have energy and desire to enjoy things then ..... but what do I know, nothing of the situation.  My only suggestion is to tell your beloved pet what you are doing so that he knows what's going on when you say good-bye. xo


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 14, 2011)

WhatWouldJoanDo said:


> Lou:
> 
> I enjoy watching your videos, but now after seeing a few I'm wondering where are your purple shadows??? You have green eyes right?  They would look lovely in purple !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


	i have a puple and red look coming up next week which i filmed on sunday! but i shall certainly do some more purple looks! i'm pleased you like watching the videos!


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you guys so much for your kind words and thoughts.

  	Debi, like you said I have wondered that when he lays his head on my knee and looks into my eyes if he is telling me "it'll be ok mommy, it's time"  It is so hard for me to watch him when he is going to lay down he has for months now walks against the sofa and turns slowly to the chair with his side right up against it and slowly lowers himself down. I know this is probably because it is very difficult for him to go from upright to a laying position, otherwise he gets part way down and then kind of flops. He has to very slowly rise to get back on all fours but often falls and cannot get up and we have to lift him to his feet. When we were at the vet last he said Ishmael had lost most of the muscle mass in his back left leg. We could see it was getting kind of skinny and very weak and continues to do so. I know the vet was not hopefull at much improvement and the pain pills were a last ditch effort to make him a bit more comfortable. The pills just aren't really helping anymore. The vet was very sensitive in telling us his condition, especially to me. When we were leaving the exam room the vet patted my shoulder and said "just use logic" I knew what he meant, that is was only a matter of time and would be soon. The life range for shelties is 12-14 yrs and Ishmael has stayed with us well past that.

  	He has also started having pee accidents inside and that never ever used to happen. I think he is losing control in that area as well.  His stomach is very sensitive also. I have been buying the special dog treats for sensitive stomachs at the pet store. Other treats he used to love make him sick. I don't think he could get down and certainly not stay down a pack of hot dogs like that guy said he did with his dog. But perhaps a hamburger just down from the vet will stay down long enough. He doesn't get excited about treats anymore but he does eat them. I just think that even if its for my own benefit taking him for a treat first instead of putting him in the car and taking him directly to the vet will ease my mind at least a little. 

  	Thank you so much for your support and understanding. My family really doesn't get how close I am with Ishmael and that he truely is my best friend. He and I are here all day together since I quit my job 12 yrs ago. I think he saved me in 2006 when my son was in Iraq the first time and there were so many of our troops being killed each day and then my mother passed away while he was there. Every time I heard on the news a Marine had been killed I almost fell apart till they released the name or where they were from. I felt relief when it wasn't my son but then guilt because of the other young man's family. I was such a mess and he was here to snuggle up to me through my sobs. I tried to be stronger and hold it together in the evenings for my daughter and husband. They were both having a hard time as well and it was her senior year in high school and had so many things going on. I wanted her to enjoy it as much as she could. And I didn't want to put more stress on my husband as there were a lot of changes going on in his affice at the time. So during the day Ishmael let me fall apart and be by my side no matter how long I needed to cry.

  	You guys are the greatest.


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 14, 2011)

Lou--I loved the forest green. It was so pretty and looked great on you. I need to pull out Club from my 15 palette and put it in a quad. I haven't used it in a while. I look forward to the purple one as well. Greens and purples are my favorites.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 14, 2011)

shadowaddict~I truly know how you feel. With no children, my first cat was my best friend/constant companion and my 2nd cat was my baby.  The bonds between owner and pets are often strong than that of blood. It is hard to match unconditional love! 

  	Lou~Love the look!  Humid is one of my favourite greens of MAC. I hope to see you someday in soft greys and purples!  I was surprised at how cool greys made my green eyes pop! 

  	Today I have some nasty cramps so heating pad, books, naps and movies.  I seem exhausted again from the pain.    No fun...


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Shadowaddict,

  	I understand how deeply connected you are to Ishmael.  It will be hard to let him go, and afterwards give yourself time to grieve.  Our beloved family pet Buster was cooked whole chickens because that's all he could/would eat before he got to state where he needed to be allowed to rest without pain.  Our family use to joke when someone opened the fridge by proclaiming that the chicken couldn't be eaten since it was "hands-off that's Buster's chicken" lol.  He was happy and loved.



shadowaddict said:


> I know the vet was not hopefull at much improvement and the pain pills were a last ditch effort to make him a bit more comfortable. The pills just aren't really helping anymore. The vet was very sensitive in telling us his condition, especially to me. When we were leaving the exam room the vet patted my shoulder and said "just use logic" I knew what he meant, that is was only a matter of time and would be soon. The life range for shelties is 12-14 yrs and Ishmael has stayed with us well past that.
> 
> He has also started having pee accidents inside and that never ever used to happen. I think he is losing control in that area as well.  His stomach is very sensitive also. I have been buying the special dog treats for sensitive stomachs at the pet store. Other treats he used to love make him sick. I don't think he could get down and certainly not stay down a pack of hot dogs like that guy said he did with his dog. But perhaps a hamburger just down from the vet will stay down long enough. He doesn't get excited about treats anymore but he does eat them. I just think that even if its for my own benefit taking him for a treat first instead of putting him in the car and taking him directly to the vet will ease my mind at least a little.


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 14, 2011)

Aw that was so sweet of you guys to take the time to cook chicken especially for him. I think there are a lot of prople who wouldn't put that much effort in helping their pet, which is sad. I put Ishmael's medicine in a small piece of bread with peanut butter or sometimes honey. He also likes it in a bit of cheese. When we've been out of bread  I will tell everyone else they are not to even think of eating any cheese, it is for Ishmael. One time my son stopped by and of course opened the fridge, the first thing he always does. He said I'm gonna grab a few slices of cheese and I told him nope but you are welcome to anything else. He gave me a very strange look. Ishmael loves chicken too so when we have it for dinner I break off tiny pieces for him and give it to him slowly so he doesn't gobble it down too fast and upset his tummy.

  	It will be the second hardest thing I've ever had to do. The first would be hugging my son at the airport before walking through security to go to Iraq and not knowing if that would be my last hug from him. I didn't want to let go. I've always told him I would be with him to the very end.  I will be right there with Ishmael holding him and giving him kisses and hugs to take to heaven.


  	Debi--I'm sorry to hear you are dealing with these cramps again. Hopefully soon they will be gone forever. Snuggle with the heating pad and watch a movie and I'm sure a nap will give you some relief.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 15, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Aw that was so sweet of you guys to take the time to cook chicken especially for him. I think there are a lot of prople who wouldn't put that much effort in helping their pet, which is sad. I put Ishmael's medicine in a small piece of bread with peanut butter or sometimes honey. He also likes it in a bit of cheese. When we've been out of bread  I will tell everyone else they are not to even think of eating any cheese, it is for Ishmael. One time my son stopped by and of course opened the fridge, the first thing he always does. He said I'm gonna grab a few slices of cheese and I told him nope but you are welcome to anything else. He gave me a very strange look. Ishmael loves chicken too so when we have it for dinner I break off tiny pieces for him and give it to him slowly so he doesn't gobble it down too fast and upset his tummy.
> It will be the second hardest thing I've ever had to do. The first would be hugging my son at the airport before walking through security to go to Iraq and not knowing if that would be my last hug from him. I didn't want to let go. I've always told him I would be with him to the very end.  I will be right there with Ishmael holding him and giving him kisses and hugs to take to heaven.
> 
> 
> Debi--I'm sorry to hear you are dealing with these cramps again. Hopefully soon they will be gone forever. Snuggle with the heating pad and watch a movie and I'm sure a nap will give you some relief.


  	i can't imagine how you felt when your son was leaving. one of my friends dad was in Iraq too and he was always a wreck over things.

  	i hope everybody is having an ok week. sadly last night i barely slept. i think it was all the stress of yestredays interviews that got to me in the end. i kept waking up thinking of certain things and praying that what i want to happen does actually come true. and then also dreading something else that could happen even though i made my feelings clear  i must say though i was so impressed with one young man - he'd never had any sales experiance and we asked him to do a role play. he was shaking so hard but did an amazing job! i just wanted to give him a hug afterwards because he was so nervey!


----------



## banana1234 (Jun 15, 2011)

i'm really sorry to hear about ishmael shadow addict xx


----------



## banana1234 (Jun 15, 2011)

did anyone watch marlena's video about haters? she mentions a forum that was talking about her, it made me think, we dont really say much about her on here, but she was the main reason i got into make up in a big way, she was my first youtube guru and it makes me sad that there is a forum out there like ours that is full of so much hate and would write those nasty things about her.  people must be jealous, when things start going well for other people there's always some one that's jealous and wants to bring the person down. i think she should have just ignored them, but props to her for addressing the issue straight on, that's very brave


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Jun 15, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your beloved dog, Shadow addict.

  	I just wanted to add one thing - I have a very elderly dog who is also very frail (especially his back legs) and he recently started having peeing 'accidents' in the house. Because of his age and condition, I automatically assumed he had lost control of his bladder, but I took a urine sample to the vets to be on the safe side and it turns out it was just a urine infection due to him not moving around quite as much as he used to. One week of antibiotics and he's back to normal, with no further 'accidents'. I'm not saying that it isn't time for your dog, he sounds like perhaps he's not enjoying things as much as he used to? My old dog is still enjoying his walks and is still very happy and 'chirpy' despite his frail state, so it is not his time quite yet. However, I just thought I should mention the possibility that it could be a urine infection rather than necessarily old-age related incontinence - incase this was playing a huge role in your decision. An infection could also explain his tender stomach. I would check with your vet anyway, so you know the cause and to ensure it isn't something that can be relieved with medication.

  	Whatever you do, just do what is right for your dog (as I know you will). It's the final act of showing our love for them and we must be totally unselfish when we do so - no matter how heartbreaking it is (I cry regularly over the thought of losing my old dog in the not so distant future, he's been with me for the last 15 years).

  	I'm sure you'll do what is right & I feel your pain ((hugs))


  	P.S... my apologies if this isn't well written, I'm in a rush at work but thought it was important that I commented incase it was of any help.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 15, 2011)

Lou~I thought of you yesterday and wondering how the interviews were going. You sound stressed out.  I hope it all gets sorted out soon and favorably!  I agree on the videos.  You can stretch yourself thin on those and then run out of ideas, not to mention the time it takes to do them, edit them, download them.  Do them at your own speed and just have fun, since that is the true purpose. 

  	shadowaddict~Hang in there. We've got your back on this one.  

  	banana 1234~Yes, I did see it and apparently there are some forums set up just to trash YouTube gurus, etc. It is pretty pathetic. People who would never say these things to anyone's face, but boldly bully others behind the safety of a computer screen.  Very immature, very unclassy.  Of course, you have to take it with a grain of salt, too.  Anyone who acts that way has a major problem and is striking out.  Jealousy, a victim themselves, family or school problems. Probably a very long list. Anyone with a decent sense of morals and self-esteem would never even consider being cruel to another person.  And this kind of crap didn't exist before IM, texting, blogs and such.  There was no quick way to reach people and spread the word to hate someone as a sport.  I swear if I ever found out any of my nieces or nephews were bullies I would drag them by the ears to the closest children's cancer ward at hospital and make them do volunteer work to learn to appreciate all they have.  Then it would be the soup kitchen, visiting nursing homes, ha!  No one would dare having me as an aunt.  I have no patience for this kind of behaviour. Can ya tell? Auntie's Boot Camp!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 15, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Lou~I thought of you yesterday and wondering how the interviews were going. You sound stressed out.  I hope it all gets sorted out soon and favorably!  I agree on the videos.  You can stretch yourself thin on those and then run out of ideas, not to mention the time it takes to do them, edit them, download them.  Do them at your own speed and just have fun, since that is the true purpose.
> 
> shadowaddict~Hang in there. We've got your back on this one.
> 
> banana 1234~Yes, I did see it and apparently there are some forums set up just to trash YouTube gurus, etc. It is pretty pathetic. People who would never say these things to anyone's face, but boldly bully others behind the safety of a computer screen.  Very immature, very unclassy.  Of course, you have to take it with a grain of salt, too.  Anyone who acts that way has a major problem and is striking out.  Jealousy, a victim themselves, family or school problems. Probably a very long list. Anyone with a decent sense of morals and self-esteem would never even consider being cruel to another person.  And this kind of crap didn't exist before IM, texting, blogs and such.  There was no quick way to reach people and spread the word to hate someone as a sport.  I swear if I ever found out any of my nieces or nephews were bullies I would drag them by the ears to the closest children's cancer ward at hospital and make them do volunteer work to learn to appreciate all they have.  Then it would be the soup kitchen, visiting nursing homes, ha!  No one would dare having me as an aunt.  I have no patience for this kind of behaviour. Can ya tell? Auntie's Boot Camp!


  	thanks Debi - yeah i am still pretty stressed but all will be sorted soon i hope!  and i agree totally with what you are saying. these people must have issues to rag on others so much. i never understand when people hate on others youtube vids. if it's not your thing then do not watch. don't bully and talk crap about the person. at the end of the day they don't have to make videos!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 15, 2011)

It isn't just about bullying YouTubers though. It is the whole bullying attitude in general.  I mean, what are these people's parents teaching them?  Why are they not aware of their doings or if so, why are they approving them?  Scars, too, last a lifetime.  I had a 37 yr old stalker/bully from the tarot forum. We got the police involved.  Both she and her husband are extremely poor and con artists. She has a police record and is supposed to be getting psychological treatment. He abuses her.  When I told the moderators the facts and that in spite of everything I felt sad that she was being abused and could not imagine something so horrible.  They didn't even care and felt she had it coming to her for scamming people.  My God! Where is the compassion of anyone?  As for those who do focus on specific individuals it is out of jealousy and envy.  Sad really. They ought to be happy with who they are and if they are not, change themselves.  But we don't know what is happening behind the scenes. Are they being verbally abused and told they are not worth anything?  All in all, there are some pretty crappy parents out there. The lady that burnt her house down here is one and sure enough, one daughter is a bully and the other has major problems. Yet on that night they were just 2 very scared kids.  I think Marleena was smart to take them on, but not smart to be taping while she was crying.  That just showed the bullies that they won this round. They upset her and got to her and that is their goal.  She would have been better off giving them the finger and saying "yeah, whatever" and moving on to another subject.  Give them an audience and they will keep coming.  This I know from personal experience.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 15, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> It isn't just about bullying YouTubers though. It is the whole bullying attitude in general.  I mean, what are these people's parents teaching them?  Why are they not aware of their doings or if so, why are they approving them?  Scars, too, last a lifetime.  I had a 37 yr old stalker/bully from the tarot forum. We got the police involved.  Both she and her husband are extremely poor and con artists. She has a police record and is supposed to be getting psychological treatment. He abuses her.  When I told the moderators the facts and that in spite of everything I felt sad that she was being abused and could not imagine something so horrible.  They didn't even care and felt she had it coming to her for scamming people.  My God! Where is the compassion of anyone?  As for those who do focus on specific individuals it is out of jealousy and envy.  Sad really. They ought to be happy with who they are and if they are not, change themselves.  But we don't know what is happening behind the scenes. Are they being verbally abused and told they are not worth anything?  All in all, there are some pretty crappy parents out there. The lady that burnt her house down here is one and sure enough, one daughter is a bully and the other has major problems. Yet on that night they were just 2 very scared kids.  I think Marleena was smart to take them on, but not smart to be taping while she was crying.  That just showed the bullies that they won this round. They upset her and got to her and that is their goal.  She would have been better off giving them the finger and saying "yeah, whatever" and moving on to another subject.  Give them an audience and they will keep coming.  This I know from personal experience.


  	oh absolutely. the parents obviously didn't teach them to respect people. that is so sad about the lady on your tarrot forum. she shouldn't have conned people but nobody deserves to be abused either  such a terrible thing to happen.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 15, 2011)

Yes, pretty sad. She conned a bunch of people in many places and the Welfare department, etc., has gone to court and overall just a mess.  I'm embracing my humdrum life without the drama! 

  	So, it is probably mostly your fault, Lou, that I am getting hooked on Chanel.  lol  I have lists of products I want as time passes but also seeing a lot of Chanel things are limited and I can't find some of the glossimers I liked on their website.  Hmm.....  Still trying to sell more decks, too, but it seems selling has oddly gone to a full stop for everyone and not sure what that is all about.  In hte meantime I am listening to a neighbour's kid taking a tantrum and ready to drown him in his own pool.  Any complaints?  lol  Hehehe..Seriously, we were brought up to quiet as mice. My parents would have killed us if we screamed like these kids are!  I think I am in for a loud summer between work on the house with the fire, 2 moving out and thus 2 families moving in, houses being painted and pool parties.  No wonder I love winter so much!!


----------



## User38 (Jun 15, 2011)

Deb -- you are such a nice person !

  	I am so nasty and growing nastier by the day.. lol.

  	loud abrasive kids annoy me, youtube annoys me, twitter annoys me, facebook annoys me.. there is a lot to be said for a long walk, a long swim, a good book and a bottle of wine with quiet chirping birds.. sigh.


----------



## Shypo (Jun 15, 2011)

^^  Amen Sista!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 15, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> Deb -- you are such a nice person !
> 
> I am so nasty and growing nastier by the day.. lol.
> 
> loud abrasive kids annoy me, youtube annoys me, twitter annoys me, facebook annoys me.. there is a lot to be said for a long walk, a long swim, a good book and a bottle of wine with quiet chirping birds.. sigh.


	lol  A good book or a fantastic movie is where I hide!  Nice and quiet here now.  Bullfrogs and owls in the background.  All the kids are in bed. School isn't quite out yet!  Yay!  OMG, this summer will be wild. I can tell.  Until the super heat of July and August sets in. Then we all retreat to our central air homes and don't come out again until fall.  We all become hermits and catch up Halloween night, then become hermits again for the winter.  I am ALL for hermiting!  xo


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 15, 2011)

Woohoo! Sold 200.00 of tarot and bags tonight! Chanel counter, here I come!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 16, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Woohoo! Sold 200.00 of tarot and bags tonight! Chanel counter, here I come!


  	that's brilliant news! i'm so pleased for you... and cant wait to see your haul!!

  	i have a busy day ahead of me. i have two reps coming today. one will be fine because he gets on with things on her own but the other demands lots of attention and i am short staffed! i think i'll get him moving stock around or something to make use of his muscles!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 16, 2011)

I think we all have our moments or we would not be very human!  I can definitely get angry, but overall I try to think outside the box in most situations and remove myself from the situation so I can see it from all angles.  A lot of the time we misunderstand the foundation of problems which cause unhappy things to happen, so I try to dig down to that foundation and see with new eyes.

  	Okay, enough philosophy from the Debi Lama. 

  	Did you ever wonder if you were doing the right thing  and questioned yourself until suddenly the perfect sign came along?  Not too often, but every now and then I looked at my dwindling tarot collection and thought OMG am I going to be sorry for selling off so much?  Will I be sorry to leave the forum, in spite of the nasty stuff going on over there?  Then yesterday they updated it. They messed up the profiles and added features people despise and the place is in chaos.  And when I saw it it was a sign for certain that my 9 1/2 yr stint there was done.  Just sell the rest of the decks that I want to and leave.  It isn't the home away from home anymore.  Now I know I won't look back with regrets and am ever so grateful for her messing up the format enough that even more people will definitely be leaving.  Must make the most out of these last few sales before I join the Exodus!!

  	Hang in there, Lou!  Put those muscle men to good use!  As for my haul, not sure when it will actually take place, but I am shooting for soon!  But it won't be extravagant.  I keep my Guerlain, Dior,  YSL and now Chanel ones as special treats. Sometimes it is just pure elegance to come home with one or two very desired products rather than a massive haul from MAC or Sephora.  And it is happening at just the right time because I am suddenly breaking out all my glosses and having fun with them!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 16, 2011)

Just sold another $125.00!  In less than 5 minutes of posting it!  I'm back in business!  Oh, I can't wait until this is done!  lol


----------



## rockin (Jun 16, 2011)

I believe someone was looking for a Tiffany Blue nail polish recently - was it Debi, perhaps?

  	Take a look at this http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/daily-beauty-cat/topshop-green-room-the-perfect-tiffany-blue


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 16, 2011)

rockin said:


> I believe someone was looking for a Tiffany Blue nail polish recently - was it Debi, perhaps?
> 
> Take a look at this http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/daily-beauty-cat/topshop-green-room-the-perfect-tiffany-blue


  	ooohh very cool! i need to get to topshop!!

My beauty icon - here is todays blog post. it's a little more personal to me but hopefully you guys will still enjoy it!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 16, 2011)

Lou~Awesome!  We must be good sales people!  lol I think we are going out for a while. Maybe wind our way to the mall! Hehehe...  Do a few errands.  Beat the commute traffic which will be horrible!!  More later!!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 16, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Lou~Awesome!  We must be good sales people!  lol I think we are going out for a while. Maybe wind our way to the mall! Hehehe...  Do a few errands.  Beat the commute traffic which will be horrible!!  More later!!


  	indeed! our sales skills must be excellent!  hee hee!  and have fun doing errands! and of course share what / if you buy anything at the mall!! i will live through your hauls!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 16, 2011)

Well, we got there!  The lady at the counter was really nice and helpful at Nordstrom.  She let me try on just about every colour they had (my poor lips, so she gave me a gloss to use!) and various mirrors. I ended up liking things I didn't think I would and not liking things that I thought I would, mostly because they disappeared on my lips. My lips are very mauve, so some lipsticks just dissolve in colour. Anyhow, I ended up with a few glossimers, 4 lipsticks, an eyeshadow quad and smelling gloriously like Chanel #19 which I now have to go back and get!  And I have 5 lipsticks coming in the mail tomorrow, so will put them all up together. I think I shined up pretty well, and oddly didn't even spend all my money!

  	And today I rocked green eyes!  I was in a lime green tank with lime green/blue seersucker capris and dabbed on peach blush and coral lipstick and here I am!


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 16, 2011)

ShesAFoxyLady said:


> Sorry to hear about your beloved dog, Shadow addict.
> 
> I just wanted to add one thing - I have a very elderly dog who is also very frail (especially his back legs) and he recently started having peeing 'accidents' in the house. Because of his age and condition, I automatically assumed he had lost control of his bladder, but I took a urine sample to the vets to be on the safe side and it turns out it was just a urine infection due to him not moving around quite as much as he used to. One week of antibiotics and he's back to normal, with no further 'accidents'. I'm not saying that it isn't time for your dog, he sounds like perhaps he's not enjoying things as much as he used to? My old dog is still enjoying his walks and is still very happy and 'chirpy' despite his frail state, so it is not his time quite yet. However, I just thought I should mention the possibility that it could be a urine infection rather than necessarily old-age related incontinence - incase this was playing a huge role in your decision. An infection could also explain his tender stomach. I would check with your vet anyway, so you know the cause and to ensure it isn't something that can be relieved with medication.
> 
> ...


	Thank you for your kind thoughts. Sadly it is not a ut infection. He is just quite old. I suppose when you look at his age if he were human it's no wonder things are not going well. I wish there was something more we could do for him. Between the regular aging and the Cushings disease it's just too much for him. He has gone downhill so quickly. I'm glad the Cushings didn't drag out to the  point that it made him suffer. That helps me to know that.

  	His mind is not all there either. He is showing food aggression sometimes with the cats which he has never done before. His vision and sense of smell are going and when one of the cats walks up to him and he doesn't see them it startles him and he will snap at them. At least he does not bite it's just a growl. This is just not his usual behavior. It's weird because just a few minutes later he and the same cat will be snuggled up next to each other napping. So I don't think he is being ugly to them on purpose. He will almost walk right into one of them or almost sit on them.  He also gets disoriented and I think it scares him. We have a large backyard and when he goes outside to potty now he doesn't go very far from the patio. Sometimes he stands there looking around like he's lost. I go out to him and then he will limp beside me back to the door. It makes me so sad because he used to run and play all over the yard with us. I read that animals are usually in more pain than they show and let on. If that is true then I know he has a great deal more than I can see. It will be so very hard. However we have lots of great memories of our happy times together and he has given me so much love and comfort. I suppose it's time for me to give him comfort and let him rest with no more pain.


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 16, 2011)

On a happier note:

  	Debi_ I love your look with the green on your eyes, so pretty. That neclace looks so pretty. Does it have some green also or is that just because I love green and want to see it?  

  	Yay, for selling some more. Sounds like you had a great Chanel trip. You know we like your pics and love seeing your hauls.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 17, 2011)

i typed a reply and my browser crashed! doh!! Debi you haul sounds amazing and i love you in greens! you look amazing!!

  	Shadowaddict I am so sorry about everything that is going on with your baby. Please pm me if you need to vent - you are all in my thoughts. it must be horrid to see your beautiful pet aging in such a way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




here is a link to my latest youtube video - the foiling a pigment one. i am so proud of how it turned out. that's sad right?!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 17, 2011)

shadowaddict~That sounds so similar to my first cat. She had kidney failure, which is usual for older cats, and once you can detect it or even see the signs it is already at least 75% lost and you can't gain any of it back.  Vets often reminded me that animals are not sentimental about death like we are.  If they were outside, they would simply curl up under a bush and fall asleep and die.  That is their natural instinct. But at home, in our houses, they try harder to fight to live for us.  It makes sense.  It is so hard to let them go, but worse to see them suffer in any way.  Spooky lost her hearing in her last few years and she would often wake up from a nap confused as to where she was until she started recognizing faces and a couple of toys.  She became my shadow in those last few years.  She hated me out of her sight. If I went into one room, she would get up and follow me, then lie down.  Then I would go to another room and she would get up again and follow me, lie down, get comfy and sigh when I moved yet again. lol Poor girl. I finally started carrying her around with me!  Dusting day was rough on her!  Stay strong for your beloved fur baby.  They depend on us at this time. xo

  	And yes, the necklace has deep antique golds that flicker olive greens, very similar to my eyes! 

  	Lou~Thanks for the compliment and yes, I had lots of fun at the Chanel counter and even more fun because the lady was so kind!  I did try on another lipstick that looked a bit washed out in the store so didn't get it.Well, doesn't it figure that the minute we got in the car and started on the main road I looked in the mirror (daylight, not store lighting) and fell immediately in love with it. Of course, I have no idea what the name was so have to go back for it.  It was a soft peachy pink coral and really pretty. Darn.  Why didn't I get it?  Grrrr!

  	Love the latest video!  Thank you for showing how to put that drop directly on the brush.  Now I know how to do it and I do already have that water based mixing medium!  Woot!

  	After 10am and I haven't even had breakfast yet. Still in my nightie!  lol Eeek!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 17, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> shadowaddict~That sounds so similar to my first cat. She had kidney failure, which is usual for older cats, and once you can detect it or even see the signs it is already at least 75% lost and you can't gain any of it back.  Vets often reminded me that animals are not sentimental about death like we are.  If they were outside, they would simply curl up under a bush and fall asleep and die.  That is their natural instinct. But at home, in our houses, they try harder to fight to live for us.  It makes sense.  It is so hard to let them go, but worse to see them suffer in any way.  Spooky lost her hearing in her last few years and she would often wake up from a nap confused as to where she was until she started recognizing faces and a couple of toys.  She became my shadow in those last few years.  She hated me out of her sight. If I went into one room, she would get up and follow me, then lie down.  Then I would go to another room and she would get up again and follow me, lie down, get comfy and sigh when I moved yet again. lol Poor girl. I *finally started carrying her around with me!*  Dusting day was rough on her!  Stay strong for your beloved fur baby.  They depend on us at this time. xo
> 
> And yes, the necklace has deep antique golds that flicker olive greens, very similar to my eyes!
> 
> ...


  	oh that is so sweet that you ended up carrying Spooky around with you towards the end. and i am so pleased you liked the video 

  	me and nick were meant to be going for a meal tonight but our friends have had some car issues so don;t think we can do now  boo!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 17, 2011)

First Chanel Haul up now!  Yay! 

  	http://www.specktra.net/forum/thread/175700/my-first-chanel-haul#post_2130759


----------



## banana1234 (Jun 17, 2011)

you two should get commision from chanel

  	on another note, where the hell is summer? the weather today was awful

  	this is meant to be the end of june!? its like winter 

  	grumble grumble..


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 17, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> you two should get commision from chanel
> 
> on another note, where the hell is summer? the weather today was awful
> 
> ...


  	lol  I would be happy with a free lipstick or two.  Hehehehe...

  	Summer is here. Do you want it? Hot, humid, thunderstorms on the way. I hate summer. I am totally arctic, so feel free taking this warm weather from me. The only good thing is when it is cool enough out at night to open windows and listen to the wildlife. Other than that, I honestly prefer zero to 45 degrees with occasional temps around 60.  When it starts creeping up to 75 I wish I were a polar bear!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 18, 2011)

see i love summer - i love seeing the sun shine and feeling warm. right now the weather here is outright depressing!!

  	i'm at work today and have some goodish news about the assistant manager hunt. it is now down between two guys - one is one of my sales guys and the other is somebody that is not right at all and i do not want. they are now getting both sorted with second interviews. i am a little sad for my other sales guy because he is out of the running now but won't be able to teel him until tuesday. i love both my sales guys so much and we are all so close that it will be a touch upsetting letting him know i think. the only downside is that the second interviews won't happen for 2 weeks until one of my guys gets back off holiday!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 18, 2011)

Lou~ You really would love living in Florida! I would go insane!  I have been a New Englander all my life so both hubby and I thrive on the change of weather and he does not care much for the heat either.  He doesn't like the super cold like me, though. Not many do.  I am one of the rare ones that will go for a walk or stand in a snowstorm when it is zero degress, with a big smile on my face.  Maybe because I am part Mohawk and Inuit. We are northern and arctic tribes!  It must be in my blood!

  	Glad the reviews for the position are moving along and really hope your guy gets it.  Crossing my fingers for you.  Sorry that the other one was left out.  That is a hard position to be in, though at least he was considered at one point.  It would be so much easier on you to train your own guy, too.  They should always try to keep it within the present workforce so people have the opportunity to move up instead of pulling someone from outside.  Wishing for the best of news for you!

  	Yeah, loving my haul! I know I will never be buying their expensive n/p or a mascara, liner, etc. from them.  But their lipsticks are to die for, gorgeous colours that are unique from any of my MAC ones, and a superb formula that my dry lips are soaking up!

  	Okay, way too early here. Back to bed for me!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 18, 2011)

Yeehaw! Just sold another 90.00 for one deck!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi Ladies!!

  	Lou i just watched your last tutorial.  I never knew MAC created products to encourage such mixing and creating!! I also just finished making myself a quick new banner on my blog (it looked and still looks very primitive compared to other blogs ... oh well ... I consider it a humble blog lol!).  Please do take a peak if you haven't already - it's my lil' makeup encyclopedia and documentation of my efforts lol.

  	Enjoy the sunshine!!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 18, 2011)

WhatWouldJoanDo said:


> Hi Ladies!!
> 
> Lou i just watched your last tutorial.  I never knew MAC created products to encourage such mixing and creating!! I also just finished making myself a quick new banner on my blog (it looked and still looks very primitive compared to other blogs ... oh well ... I consider it a humble blog lol!).  Please do take a peak if you haven't already - it's my lil' makeup encyclopedia and documentation of my efforts lol.
> 
> Enjoy the sunshine!!


  	thanks for watching it  and yeah mac have plenty of more creative products. sadly most of it is pro only so you have to know it exists before ordering it which is a touch annoying!  and i like your blog banner. i think it's simple and classy. some people go overboard with the banners and they look kinda messy but i like yours. it fits with the blog well. i also like your reactions box where people can tick a box - it's a good way of getting feedback on what people like 

  	todays blog post is on a palette i was given and love Stila Day To Night Palette Review check it out if you fancy


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 18, 2011)

You would love today, Lou, because it is hot and toasty again.  Very humid and my hair is going nutty.  I was hoping for storms to cool things down, but so far no luck. Last night we had fun watching the first Pirates of the Caribbean movie and tonight will watch the 2nd one and just do a weekend marathon of them.   I love the wit in it all.  We slithered back over to the mall were I played yet again at the Chanel counter and came home with a glossimer, 2 lipsticks, a blush and Chanel #19.  And a ribboned box of skin care products for free that looks so pretty I don't even want to open it up!  I will put up the haul later.  This line is easy to get addicted to, but again, for special pieces.I went in hoping for some colours and ended up leaving with much darker ones for the fall and winter!  Hey, I am planning ahead!!  They are all so sweet at the Nordstrom counter too. I really appreciate their enthusiasm for the line and for MU in general.  The sales lady was probably in her 40's and sharing the fact that she has way too much makeup, especially in the pinks and I kept saying "yep!"  So we understood each others obsession! 

  	To bookstore or not to bookstore? That is the question!!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 19, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> You would love today, Lou, because it is hot and toasty again.  Very humid and my hair is going nutty.  I was hoping for storms to cool things down, but so far no luck. Last night we had fun watching the first Pirates of the Caribbean movie and tonight will watch the 2nd one and just do a weekend marathon of them.   I love the wit in it all.  We slithered back over to the mall were I played yet again at the Chanel counter and came home with a glossimer, 2 lipsticks, a blush and Chanel #19.  And a ribboned box of skin care products for free that looks so pretty I don't even want to open it up!  I will put up the haul later.  This line is easy to get addicted to, but again, for special pieces.I went in hoping for some colours and ended up leaving with much darker ones for the fall and winter!  Hey, I am planning ahead!!  They are all so sweet at the Nordstrom counter too. I really appreciate their enthusiasm for the line and for MU in general.  The sales lady was probably in her 40's and sharing the fact that she has way too much makeup, especially in the pinks and I kept saying "yep!"  So we understood each others obsession!
> 
> To bookstore or not to bookstore? That is the question!!


	when it is humid i always end up tying my hair back in a bun or sometimes plaits (braids) so that it doesn't frizz out like a bush! enjoy watching the pirates films. i love them so much!! and yay for more chanel!! i'd love to go and drop loads of money on them right now. but i am patiently waiting for a new collection of theirs that should be out in the uk on monday 

  	i got a little annoyed with nick yesterday. generally he cleans the house up on saturday and then on a tuesday i clean it on my day off. hwever due to me not getting my day off he has been doing everything on a saturday and i've been cleaning as i go throughout the week. this is so on sunday we can spend the day together with no chores to do. yesterday he barely cleaned anything - the house is still messy and of course i do not want to spend my only day off doing housework. honestly i was so annoyed because all he did was hoover and hang some clothes out to dry. he didn't even put away the clean clothes! so when he suggested that we could do it together today i told him to jog on. but i'll happily make him a list of things he needs to be doing. 

  	i hate having arguments but then i also think about how tired i am from working so much and because i haven't been sleeping. i need to today to relax, catch up on blog posts and to do our baking. not doing the crap he should have done the day before!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 19, 2011)

Lou - the stila day to night palette is beautiful. Enjoy! Happy to know you love the chanel bronzer. I love it too, it's so easy to just reach for it because it gives the face a healthy and pretty colour. Sorry that you had an argument. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope that Nick is disciplined and get the chores done. I went to the DFS mac counter yesterday and b2m for Hue l/s! So happy because Hue is not available at all other counters here - it's not available in Asia supposedly, so only at the airports or DFS. Haven't worn it yet but I like the colour already. Too bad the counter doesn't have Impassioned too. I haven't been using my mac l/s much because I'm addicted to chanel lippies at the moment.

  	Debi - enjoy the chanel goodies! They are addictive!

  	Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 19, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Lou - the stila day to night palette is beautiful. Enjoy! Happy to know you love the chanel bronzer. I love it too, it's so easy to just reach for it because it gives the face a healthy and pretty colour. Sorry that you had an argument.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Thanks! I have been enjoying using the palette. and yes you are so right about the bronzer - a healthy glow is what it creates! and that is exactly what i need! me and nick are fine now luckily. we had a mini fight this morning but he understood and then did everything ok while i started to bake cupcakes. today we made choc and vanilla marble cupcakes with vanilla frosting. very yummy indeed!

  	and i am sooo happy you bought hue! it is actually my favourite nude lipstick! i love that it is a glaze finish and the pinky tones stop the 'dead look' some nude lippies give! enjoy it!!

  	and yes i hope everybody is having a great weekend too! i am about to watching keeping up with the kardashians and then i shall be writing up some blog posts


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 19, 2011)

^^ I look forward to your blog posts! Your cupcakes sound heavenly, chocolate and vanilla are my favourite flavours! Thanks, I can't wait to try on Hue, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 19, 2011)

Lou~Bummer about the chores.  I get frustrated when my husband, who is the king of procrastination, will do everything in his power to make something easy difficult or take hours to prepare for cutting the lawn when everyone else has already done theirs!  He has a lot to do today and we never get into our special projects so I feel your frustration. I don't like fighting either, but sometimes it seems to be needed to clear the air and get things sorted out. It isn't about hate, it is about disappointment, and I always focus on that part of it. Still, it is never fun!  Have a good and productive day today. That is on our agenda as well. It is Father's Day here, but we actually visited with them on Thursday and gave him his gift then. Today is for us.

  	Miss QQ~Loving my Chanel and yes, it is addicting. I am happy to say that more than half the colours on the display are not for me (lipsticks, e/s etc.) so I feel like it is okay to splurge once in a while on the ones I like. I won't buy their ridiculously expensive n/p for anything. No polish is worth that unless it stays on chip free for a month and who wants that? I would be so bored!  I love what I have and feel anything else would be another lip item or e/s quad that caught my eye. So far nothing, but the fall stuff is coming out.  Maybe even the Nordy Anniversary might have something tempting for me, but I've plenty to play with right now.  My makeup routine is so blended.  Yesterday I have foundation from MUFE, concealer from MAC and Bobbi Brown, blush by Illamasqua, powder by Maybelline, e/s by Dior, Mascara by Covergirl, liner by UD and lips by Chanel.  That about sums up how much fun I am having mixing and matching! 

  	Season Finale of Game of Thrones on tonight. I am freaking out!  Last episode was amazing and sad. This one will be too, only I read it and hubby has not, so he has no idea what is about to happen!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks Lou for taking a look and the feedback.  I changed the banner a bit later on yesterday to improve the readability of the blog description and to incorporate my cheesy tag line which is an inside joke from the book "My Way of Life" which my blog stems from (Joan's friend makes her write the book).  Checkin' your review now ........


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 19, 2011)

no problem at all! and i need to get me some ss locks!!! my hair is so thick it takes loads of time and clips to section it when blow drying and straightening!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Jun 19, 2011)

Hehe! That made me smile.  I've had these for a while now, looking to find them for even longer.  I got mine in a Beauty Supply store, but you can buy them online.  Also Dannyco (jaw clips) makes their version of the SS Big Locks  but they were twice the price for what looked like the exact same product. ...  They are fabulous - you are right, you do NEED them


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 19, 2011)

Debi - it's great that you use makeup from so many different brands. I try to do that too, but sometimes it's hard to find things I like from various brands, and I fall back to my old favourites like Chanel and mac. I'm bad and own a few chanel nps. You probably know, OPIs and other USA brands of nps are very expensive here too, unfortunately. But chanel is definitely more expensive. I saw your chanel haul post and you have picked the most beautiful pinks and purples!

  	shadow - I wore morning rose np, which the finish and formula is like miami peach, and it had a chip after 1 day. After 2 days, there were chips everywhere. The forumula doesn't agree with my nails at all. So I'm glad I didn't buy miami peach.

  	Lou - How many cupcakes do you bake each time? At least you had 2 so you got to enjoy your labour and also it's a joy to share what you made with others. I tried on Hue today and it is nude on me but not too pale. The lighting isn't fantastic here so I can't tell how for sure how it looks.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 20, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Debi - it's great that you use makeup from so many different brands. I try to do that too, but sometimes it's hard to find things I like from various brands, and I fall back to my old favourites like Chanel and mac. I'm bad and own a few chanel nps. You probably know, OPIs and other USA brands of nps are very expensive here too, unfortunately. But chanel is definitely more expensive. I saw your chanel haul post and you have picked the most beautiful pinks and purples!
> 
> shadow - I wore morning rose np, which the finish and formula is like miami peach, and it had a chip after 1 day. After 2 days, there were chips everywhere. The forumula doesn't agree with my nails at all. So I'm glad I didn't buy miami peach.
> 
> Lou - How many cupcakes do you bake each time? At least you had 2 so you got to enjoy your labour and also it's a joy to share what you made with others. I tried on Hue today and it is nude on me but not too pale. The lighting isn't fantastic here so I can't tell how for sure how it looks.


  	well it says that they make 12 cupcakes but we always seem to get 16 out of the mixture! and also we always half the amount of frosting because the book's measurements make far too much! i hope you get outside to check out hue soon!!  hee hee!

  	have a great week everybody!


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 20, 2011)

Lou--Sadly I must say that after 24 years of being married I still do not have him trained properly  My husband thinks that if he has stuff in a box or it stacked up then that is clean. Or he will "clean" one area only to stack it somewhere else and then tell me he cleaned said area.

  	MissQQ--I hate to hear you're having chipping problems with the Chanel n/p but I have to admit it helps in not buying Miami Peach.

  	Debi--I saw your Chanel goodies you posted, such pretty products.

  	I don't know what it is with me, perhaps using MAC and MUFE so long. But those applicators and little brushes that Dior and Chanel put in their e/s and blushes drive me nuts. I wish they would leave them out and drop the price a bit or just leave them out. I guess it's just me because I never hear anyone else complaining about them.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 20, 2011)

MIss QQ~ Yes, I was so surprised when I heard how expensive OPI and other items are in other countries.  I guess I am lucky to be where I am, thhough not too many exciting things happen around here.  NYC or Los Angeles had more action with things like IMATS. That would be so much fun to attend!  I guess I will just have to consider my mall and set of stores as a mini IMATS

  	Shadowaddict~Thank you and yes, after 19 years of marriage mine is only partially trained, but has his own random agenda as well!  lol

  	Lou~I want those cupcakes! I love cupcakes.  So so my hips, unfortunately! 

  	Today has started out terribly with a nightmare.  Last night I was thinking of a previous boss/friend who died almost exactly 3 years ago from ALS. I was sad last night but this morning I had a dream that she was bossing me around, really angry, giving me projects that I had absolutely no training for and using terms that made no sense either.  It was so real..I even took her by the arms and lightly shook her, trying to drive into her head that either someone would have to teach me or I can just quit!  I was so frustrated with her and she has this mean gleam in her eye like she was trying to get me back for something. Needless to say I woke up stunned, shook and weirded out. What was that about? 

  	Expecting money orders today and boxes are all set to go out.   4 packages in all. Time to put up more for sale! Let's see how clever I can get!!   Mondays are usually slow on the selling market! But I need to finance my Chanel obsession!  Thanks a lot gang!  LOL


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 20, 2011)

^^ That's a bad dream.. Hope you have calmed down now. Maybe something is causing you stress and trigger the memories? I had a bad dream 2 nights ago about work too, but it wasn't as scary as yours. Yeah take the malls as the IMATS. Those as so exciting, I always look at the reviews with wide-eye wonder. Good luck on selling and earning more today!

  	shadow - I don't like the sponge applicators from Chanel and Dior too. I take them out and put them in a clean bag for swatching purposes, which I hardly do, so they are useless. I use the brushes sometimes.

  	Lou - On my way home the light was great outside so I got to see Hue, and I love it! Perfect nude pink for me. I have been searching it, from mac and Chanel, but didn't find it until now. Mac's fun fun l/s is a little too pale for me, so I have it but rarely wear it. I'm so happy I got Hue, thanks to all your raves!


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 20, 2011)

Debi- Those kind of dreams can really rattled you when you wake up. It's so weird.

  	I hope your day gets better. It is 12:30pm and I am sitting here playing on specktra and dinking tea. I have so much to get done but this is more fun. However I must get dressed and gets things going. I do not plan to leave the house today so my "getting dressed" consist of sloppy shorts and and an old tee. I will brush my teeth and wash my face. I figure that's good enough

  	MissQQ-- I don't know why they put the sponge things in there. I mean if you are going to spend more more these brands don't know you would want to apply them properly?

  	I love Hue l/s. I haven't pulled it out in a while, but now I will, it is a great nude.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 20, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Debi- Those kind of dreams can really rattled you when you wake up. It's so weird.
> 
> I hope your day gets better. It is 12:30pm and I am sitting here playing on specktra and dinking tea. I have so much to get done but this is more fun. However I must get dressed and gets things going. I do not plan to leave the house today so my "getting dressed" consist of sloppy shorts and and an old tee. I will brush my teeth and wash my face. I figure that's good enough
> 
> ...


  	being on specktra and drinking tea are some of my favourite activities!! I think your outfit sounds very appropriate for an at home day too!! i would love to join you! we could slob out together!! hee hee!

Makeup storage techniques and my collection. - here is my latest video where i show my make up storage and collection. Debi has already seen it but i guess the rest of you may want to look  I am so proud of my little chanel collection!! i bought a chanel gloss today too!

  	oh funny story - i put my chanel gloss in a big sony bag with a magazine and my jacket today. i then left it in the car park of the food shop! 40 minutes later i was going to down the wine aisle and it hit me that my bloody bag wasn't with me!! so i legged it to the car park (i swear i am not made to run fast!) and the bag wasn't there  so i ran to lost and found who said somebody had handed my bag in! i swear i was so relieved!! and is it wrong that i was more worried about my lost gloss than my jacket?! lol!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks MIss QQ and gang. I get weird dreams when I have cramps, which hit last night, but I went to bed thinking about her and how unfair it was that she passed away so young and with such a horrible disease which no one survives.  It has given me nightmares (while awake) since it happened.  It just breaks my heart. But the dream was almost like a slap in the face reminder that she wasn't perfect and she had her nasty moments, which she did!  So don't make a martyr/saint out of her.  Very sad that she died but get on with living.  Sort of like why I told her in the dream I would rather quit than be expected to do something I was never taught or trained to!  It relates to absolutely no situation whatsover in my life or previous jobs, but my subconscious made it all up for me.  Pretty creepy. Glad the alarm went off to take some motrin!  lol

  	Lou! Love the video so much that I am going back in a few minutes to rewatch it.  I am thrilled that you showed the drawer with the empty boxes. How funny is that? I have this empy Chanel #19 box now that I don't want to toss.  Why? I have no idea except it is Chanel!!  So, I am looking at it, dreaming at it, and realizing oh yeah! I have a half empty drawer where I keep extra makeup bags, etc and I can put it in there! Yay!!  Thanks for the inspiration! Your collection and storage is wonderful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	And yep.  Priorities on the gloss!  Which one did you get?


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 20, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Thanks MIss QQ and gang. I get weird dreams when I have cramps, which hit last night, but I went to bed thinking about her and how unfair it was that she passed away so young and with such a horrible disease which no one survives.  It has given me nightmares (while awake) since it happened.  It just breaks my heart. But the dream was almost like a slap in the face reminder that she wasn't perfect and she had her nasty moments, which she did!  So don't make a martyr/saint out of her.  Very sad that she died but get on with living.  Sort of like why I told her in the dream I would rather quit than be expected to do something I was never taught or trained to!  It relates to absolutely no situation whatsover in my life or previous jobs, but my subconscious made it all up for me.  Pretty creepy. Glad the alarm went off to take some motrin!  lol
> 
> Lou! Love the video so much that I am going back in a few minutes to rewatch it.  I am thrilled that you showed the drawer with the empty boxes. How funny is that? I have this empy Chanel #19 box now that I don't want to toss.  Why? I have no idea except it is Chanel!!  So, I am looking at it, dreaming at it, and realizing oh yeah! I have a half empty drawer where I keep extra makeup bags, etc and I can put it in there! Yay!!  Thanks for the inspiration! Your collection and storage is wonderful!
> 
> ...


  	I am sorry that you are suffering from cramps again sweetie! that is not good at all 

  	Oh you are so sweet! I was a little hesitant to put it up because I know some people get a negative response to videos like that because people think you are showing off. That is why i changed my mind about showing the nars box in the video and equally why i didn't open any of my mac palettes so people could see my shadows and blushes. i did show the video to nick who told me it did not seem like a show off video at all which is good. i'm not that kind of person really.  And yes i totally keep boxes and sometimes posh bags for products! if the item has a special box i keep it just for the memories and also to use to help finding fakes on ebay. 

  	oh and i got pensee glossimer which the corally one from the summer collection. it really is beautiful, non sticky and it lasted a long time on my lips today while at work which was great!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 20, 2011)

I get so sad that people get nasty over collection videos, pics. I love them. I think seeing all kinds of brands and colours and products in other people's collections is truly what brought me into collecting makeup so much now.  But it isn't just about MU.  If you share things on the tarot forum about what decks you have, people attack you there too and they are all adults, most of them older than me!  They turn it into a competitive thing rather than an opportunity to share, learn and grow from it.  It is weak.  But I love it and you can always share pics of your palettes and Mars goodies to me! I would soak it up with joy!  

  	Pensee probably looks totally awesome on you!  I got Pink Peony the last visit and paired up with Romantic l/s (?) it looks like a bunch of wet pink/red strawberries crushed on my lips and I love it!! 

  	Today I found one of the people buying from me was turning right around and selling the exact same decks on the forum for 3 times as much.  I brought it to the attention of the moderator because she was selling decks she didn't even have yet! They were still in this room!  OMG Does anyone even have scruples anymore?  It makes me sick.  She hasn't sold or bought in the past 4 hours. lol Bagged!  Did she really think she could get away with it?  Good grief.  I told her I would be raising my prices from now on and blurted it all out on FB.  Thank goodness they can't yell at me for being open over there and letting people know what is going on.  They cover up the nasty ones on the forum.  And people get burned over and over again.  What kind of moderation is that?  Ugh.....  I need to look at swatches and Lou's video again and visit my MU to cheer myself up!  lol


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 20, 2011)

Debi- sorry you're not feeling so well. I've heard of people selling MAC on ebay that hasn't even been released yet. They'll put in small letters that it is a pre-sale. I think that lady tops even that.

  	Lou--I really enjoyed your storage video. I liked how you had everything organized. I need to get something like that for my quads. That's a good way to flip through and find the one you're looking for.I keep moving mine around trying to figure something out.

  	I wish I would take time to watch makeup videos on youtube .  It would probably give me some good tips and I could learn a lot. I guess I don't know which ones are the goods ones and which ones are a waste of time. How have you guys found good ones to watch?


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 21, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Debi- sorry you're not feeling so well. I've heard of people selling MAC on ebay that hasn't even been released yet. They'll put in small letters that it is a pre-sale. I think that lady tops even that.
> 
> Lou--I really enjoyed your storage video. I liked how you had everything organized. I need to get something like that for my quads. That's a good way to flip through and find the one you're looking for.I keep moving mine around trying to figure something out.
> 
> I wish I would take time to watch makeup videos on youtube .  It would probably give me some good tips and I could learn a lot. I guess I don't know which ones are the goods ones and which ones are a waste of time. How have you guys found good ones to watch?


  	thanks for watching the video! i have a set amount of people that i like to watch. makeupbytiffanyd is brilliant and also makeupgeektv does wonderful tutorials. if you want to see some amazing talent watch the pixiwoo sisters because they are amazing and seem very lovely too


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks for the recommendations Lou. I have looked at a few before and wonder why they would want people to see them  I will check these out.

  	Ishmael is finally asleep at almost 3:30AM. Hopefully for a good while so I can now go to bed.  If he wakes up and I'm not down here he drags his poor body up the stairs to get me. He then has a hard time coming down the steps. I cut on all the lights so he can see. But he gets scared and it takes a lot of encouraging and 3 or 4 times of standing at the top and ten walking away for him to even attempt it. But he can hardly manage and pretty much slides/falls down the last few. If I stay up late and he sleeps till my husband gets up then I come on down and crash on the sofa.  I get my sleep now in two or three hour blocks if I'm lucky. I've been doing this for about a year or so, kind of like having a newborn again. Instead of getting up for feedings I'm getting up for pee breaks and just "I want my mommy"  He wants me by his side all the time.  . .  But you do what you gotta do for your babies even if they're the furry kind.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi ladies! I try to keep up with this thread and I enjoy everyone's post. Sorry if I'm not responding to all your posts.

  	shadow - Yeah if the HE brands can put better applicators or just remove them and sell them at a cheaper price, I'll be so happy. Hue is so pretty, I'm glad to have it in my life.

  	Debi - I get bizarre dreams when I'm not well too, so I get what you mean. Don't throw the #19 box, keep it until you are ready to toss it.  I keep my empty boxes too, from Chanel, and special mac packagings, and other random brands which packaging I like.

  	Lou - I watched the video on your storage. Love it! The cabinet with most of your mac stuff is such a dream. You know I love your Stitch toy! I'm so relieved for you that you got back the bag. It's the worse feeling to lose things, and I would feel so guilty and angry with myself. Of course your first chanel gloss is precious!  Did I tell you I hug my first chanel gloss, Astral, to bed? I had my wisdom tooth removed via surgery then and I felt very sore and couldn't eat. The sparkly gloss made me feel better. lol.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 21, 2011)

I have no idea why I am up so soon!  lol I think I will be crawling back into bed for a bit!  Last night I sold another 80.00 and so that allowed me to put through another Chanel order with the leftover money from the last haul!  Yay!  So far hubby hasn't had to pay a penny towards my obsession with MU, so that is good. However, we were joking on the last super hot day about how I wished it were snowing and Christmas and asked him what he wanted for Christmas. Obviously he said he had no idea....way too early to think about it.  I said I wanted scented candles and he quickly said "and makeup!".  lol Yes, or money towards it since I prefer picking things out on my own.  I have to be careful with browns of any sort.  A lot of them, even the pink toned ones, look horrible on me, so I need to be selective! 

  	So, who else wants to play in Lou's MU room? I do!  And did I see an oversized cute Dumbo on the floor against your glass cabinet??  Hey, I want to see the NARS collection!! 

  	Oh, and the woman who is selling stuff before she gets it is now being watched very carefully by the moderators.  All of them, actually.  She has been pretty quiet since we caught her doing this. I went through with this sale, but I won't sell to her again. I don't even know if I have anything else to sell. Maybe 1 or 2 more boxes?  I have to go through my collection and see. The good thing is that I will be getting my dream come true.  This selling is almost over!  I will be done before fall!!  I am so excited about that!!  And my house is looking so organized with a lot less boxes and tarot piled around!  I just need to sell 1 more box of something (and I think I know what) and my entire collection which was house in a bureau, lingerie chest, 4 boxes and overflowing into the den will now all fit in the lingerie chest alone!  Fabulous!!  Now I am inspired to keep chipping away at it until it is about 2-3 drawers full, not 6!  Ah,well... lol  I can dream!!


----------



## kittykit (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi ladies!!! I hope everyone's doing great. I've been away for too long!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 21, 2011)

^^ Hi! Welcome back! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good to see you here again!

  	Debi - lol too early to think of Christmas. But I want makeup for christmas too!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 21, 2011)

kittykit said:


> Hi ladies!!! I hope everyone's doing great. I've been away for too long!


	hello!!!! where have you been?! busy with work and studies i take it. i do hope you are well. and sandy too of course!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 21, 2011)

Zoya Crystal NOTD - i meant to post this for you guys to see. Debi if you don't already have this polish you need to buy it! it's so shimmery and sparkly and just dreamy


----------



## rockin (Jun 21, 2011)

For those of you who love Zoya - they posted a link to this offer on Twitter:

  	http://zoyanailpolish.blogspot.com/2011/06/celebrate-summer-free-sunshine-or.html


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 21, 2011)

rockin said:


> For those of you who love Zoya - they posted a link to this offer on Twitter:
> 
> http://zoyanailpolish.blogspot.com/2011/06/celebrate-summer-free-sunshine-or.html


  	why do they not ship international?!  boo!


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 21, 2011)

Lou--My daughter loves Stitch also. She has all kinds of stuff with him on it and a few plushes. She has a big one I bought for her to take away to college with her. My Disney fav is Mickey Mouse. I have stuff from when I was quite young and still get stuff now. I have at least 75 or so MM watches. A couple of years ago my husband bought me a nice lingerie chest for Christmas as I had wanted one for for a long time. I then figured it was perfect for all my watches. I have them stacked so I can get as many as possible in their boxes in it. So I still have the two bottom drawers I use for actual lingerie. I have so much MM stuff it's unbelievable, most of it is put away in the attic until I'm ready to part with it all.

  	I would like to play in your room also. We could all wear sloppy comfy clothes, eat whoopie pies and play in makeup.

  	That Zoya n/p is really pretty on you.


  	Hi Kittykit, hope you're doing well and glad to see you pop in.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 21, 2011)

^^ Yup we could all play in Lou's makeup room! It will keep us occupied all day. MM is timeless, I like him but I'm not crazy over him. I like the cartoon!

  	Lou - Crystal is beautiful. I love icey blues and it is so special with the gold glitters. Astral is a pink gloss, very glittery and pretty, if you are at the counter do check it out. I know you are a bath & body works fan. My co-workers are traveling to Boston and there is B&b there, so I may ask them to help me buy something. What are your fav products?

  	Also to everyone, especially those living in the US and familiar with Boston, any beauty items worth purchasing?


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 21, 2011)

^^Most of my MM items now are gifts. I haven't bought any for myself in quite some time. Family members still like getting things for me. I'm the baby of the family. I wish they would buy me makeup or giftcards instead.

  	When I lived with my sister and brother-in-law in Kansas City while going to college she decorated one of their guest rooms for me in wall to wall MM with matching lamps and all. She's 8 years older than me and still "takes care of things" for me. I was always sheltered and looked out for. I firgured out recently that I guess the reason why there are so many things that I don't know how to do is that I always had everyone doing it for me. Even when I was 18 and worked in a nursing home the ladies that I worked with were at least 10-15 yrs older and when it came to yucky stuff to do they'd say "oh we'll take care of this honey, why don't you go do such & such"  It was nice then but now I feel weird when at 48 there is so much I don't know how to do.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 22, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> ^^Most of my MM items now are gifts. I haven't bought any for myself in quite some time. Family members still like getting things for me. I'm the baby of the family. I wish they would buy me makeup or giftcards instead.
> 
> When I lived with my sister and brother-in-law in Kansas City while going to college she decorated one of their guest rooms for me in wall to wall MM with matching lamps and all. She's 8 years older than me and still "takes care of things" for me. I was always sheltered and looked out for. I firgured out recently that I guess the reason why there are so many things that I don't know how to do is that I always had everyone doing it for me. Even when I was 18 and worked in a nursing home the ladies that I worked with were at least 10-15 yrs older and when it came to yucky stuff to do they'd say "oh we'll take care of this honey, why don't you go do such & such"  It was nice then but now I feel weird when at 48 there is so much I don't know how to do.


  	hee hee! i wish i was still seen as a 'baby' and people would take care of me and look after me! life would be easier right?!  hee hee!

  	i have a busy day ahead of me again today. plenty of stuff to do at work and guess what? i'm short staffed again today! hooray 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i also had an argument with my area manager yesterday who blamed me for being short staffed on staurdays. my sales guys had holidays booked at the start of the year. we can't expect them to just up and cancel them!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 22, 2011)

shadow - It's nice to be cared for by the older ladies when you were working at the nursing home. It's not too late to learn, we are always learning. And I'm sure you are very capable and resourceful. 

  	Lou - wow I visit b&b website and they have more than 100 fragrances. I don't know where to start, and I don't get the chance to smell them in real so it's hard to decide. Is Jasmine Vanilla, Vanilla verbena, sandalwood vanilla and warm vanilla sugar nice? I like vanilla smell but if it is too cloying I can't stand it. Is Frosted Cupcake nice? I will add Twilight Woods to my list. Have you tried their candles before?


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 22, 2011)

Miss QQ~What sort of products are you looking for?  I live about an hour out from Boston, but if your friends are staying for a while they should try hitting The Burlington Mall in Burlington MA.  Sephora, MAC. Nordstrom, B&B, etc.  We pretty much have it all!  That would be about 1/2 an hour drive, tops.  Huge mall, 2 floors.  Lush also. 

  	One of my favourite B&B products is Warm Vanilla Sugar HandiBac and their Shea butter.  They always seem to have some sort of deal going on.  VS is just a few stores over, where you can grab some delightful glosses and splashes. Sephora is right across from the free standing MAC store. Everyone is nice and helpful.  A good time to buy Clinique Chubby Sticks, NARS blushes and their lovely Velvet Matte lip pencils.  Again, depends really on what you don't have.  There is also a salon that sells OPI if you want to stock up on some colours.  We also have Nordstrom, Macy's and Lord and Taylor.  Basically it is a MU lovers paradise!  

  	My husband is swamped with work. Bummer. I wanted to get out of the house but he is the one with the A/C.  And now it is raining.  I wasn't supposed to be!  Hmmm....


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 22, 2011)

^^ Thanks! That is very helpful! I think they are going to the Burlington Mall, and they want to get some VS stuff too. I think I'll like the warm vanilla sugar scent, so I'm thinking of getting the shower gel and the handibac hand lotion as you suggested. Is there Laura Mercier, clinique and ysl in Sephora? I want to pick up lipsticks and the chubby sticks, because I think they are cheaper there. Wow it looks like there are lots of wonderful makeup items! But I have to try keep my list short as I'm asking others to help me do the shopping, and it is not pleasant to give them a long, long list. Though I really want a lot of things lol. I hope your husband can get some free time so both of you can go out and have fun.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 22, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> ^^ Thanks! That is very helpful! I think they are going to the Burlington Mall, and they want to get some VS stuff too. I think I'll like the warm vanilla sugar scent, so I'm thinking of getting the shower gel and the handibac hand lotion as you suggested. Is there Laura Mercier, clinique and ysl in Sephora? I want to pick up lipsticks and the chubby sticks, because I think they are cheaper there. Wow it looks like there are lots of wonderful makeup items! But I have to try keep my list short as I'm asking others to help me do the shopping, and it is not pleasant to give them a long, long list. Though I really want a lot of things lol. I hope your husband can get some free time so both of you can go out and have fun.



 	Yes, there is!  Sephora has UD, Smashbox, Lorac, NARS. MUFE, Guerlain, Clinique, Laura Mercier, YSL, Lancome, Dior, oh, so much!  They don't carry Bobbi Brown but all of these can also be found in Nordstrom and Macy's.  I am hoping this link will help you see the layout of the Mall and see the list of stores it offers so you can write up a proper wishlist!! If you hit the right hand corner where it says Mall Floor Plan, you can see how it is set up. Scroll down and it lists the stores!

  	http://www.simon.com/mall/malldirectory.aspx?id=146


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 22, 2011)

^^ Thanks! I'm off to explore the site and I'll come back for more of your help. Good thing I still have a week before they set off - so I have some time to write my list.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 22, 2011)

Well, it is official. I absolutely despise having my husband work from home every single day.  I can't get things done and instead I watch him mess up the house, never gets anything un-work related done and breaking promises to do simple things like banking or getting mail because he just can't tear himself away from the computer or his work because "something else" just came up.  It is 2:19pm.  He hasn't taken a shower. He hasn't even combed his hair or shaved. He always looks like a complete bum.  All day long  I hear him moan and groan about his work, swearing at his computer, mumbling under his breath.  I just closed the door in his face.  Deal with it darling. Life isn't all roses and sometimes you need to learn to balance out your life or you will find you don't have one anymore. We never go places, we have only toured 1 place so far this year, and asking him to bring me places is like asking a man of 90 yrs old to lift a truck. 

  	Aaaaaaahhhhh. Get me out of here!!  My home was my haven and he is ruining it. I use to pride myself that it was always clean enough that anyone could drop by at any given time. Now that everyone knows he works from home, no one comes over  My social life is gone, my quiet stress-free life is gone. I can't even play music because he is working. What the heck?  Rent office space. Do anything! lol


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Jun 22, 2011)

Aw Elven sounds like a rough time for sure... and I believe you said it's raining to add to everything!

  	Sounds like you need to get out - NOW! lol ...  Maybe arrange for brunches with your friends or coffee.  For the time being I don't think it's healthy for you too spend much of your days inside when he's working there.  Even if you set something up one or two times a week it will break the monotony of seeing the frustrations.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 22, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Well, it is official. I absolutely despise having my husband work from home every single day.  I can't get things done and instead I watch him mess up the house, never gets anything un-work related done and breaking promises to do simple things like banking or getting mail because he just can't tear himself away from the computer or his work because "something else" just came up.  It is 2:19pm.  He hasn't taken a shower. He hasn't even combed his hair or shaved. He always looks like a complete bum.  All day long  I hear him moan and groan about his work, swearing at his computer, mumbling under his breath.  I just closed the door in his face.  Deal with it darling. Life isn't all roses and sometimes you need to learn to balance out your life or you will find you don't have one anymore. We never go places, we have only toured 1 place so far this year, and asking him to bring me places is like asking a man of 90 yrs old to lift a truck.
> 
> Aaaaaaahhhhh. Get me out of here!!  My home was my haven and he is ruining it. I use to pride myself that it was always clean enough that anyone could drop by at any given time. Now that everyone knows he works from home, no one comes over  My social life is gone, my quiet stress-free life is gone. I can't even play music because he is working. What the heck?  Rent office space. Do anything! lol


  	i am so sorry debi that this is happening to you both. I completely understand how upset and frustrated you must feel right now  surely just because he works at home doesn't mean that he shouldn't have a routine of washing and such like everyone else? I was going to suggest perhaps renting office space. Or could he not go to a local library for a few hours to work there? It all sounds very sad and upsetting. I would hate it not being able to relax in my own home, listen to music, get chores done and such 

  	i have had a rather nice evening. our neighbours cat finally had kittens last night! so of course they called this morning telling us to pop over to see. there are 5 beautiful little kittens! all very wiggly and hungry! of course we can't touch them yet and they have their eyes shut but i swear they are the cutest thing i have ever seen. the mummy cat was so relaxed and purring as i stroked her - she has taken to being a mum very well. of course i would love one of these kittens. i got nick to go to a maybe on having one. the neighbours think that when he can play and hold one he will change his mind!  the one that i like is grey and white in patches - almost like a cow  very cute indeed! 

A work safe smokey eye FOTD - todays blog post for those interested


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 22, 2011)

rofl.  Yes, it is a good mall. I am a bit sentimental about it because I remember when it first opened and we only had 1 floor, very practical stores and the place was mobbed. Inside there were beautiful fountains in which everyone threw pennies and was the place to meet, lots more restaurants, a huge Christmas tree on the outside and a massive miniature train setup on the inside during the holidays.  The place was so crowded that it was just amazing. Now I go there and some nights it seems like we are the only ones there.  They have lovely stores, but too many high end ones now and in our terrible economy it is not where people go.  It is strange to see only about three people in all of Nordies, except for the salespeople.  And to have MAC and sometimes even Sephora entirely to myself is wild.  But it was the place to go (both hubby and I grew up in towns closer to it than we are now) and we had a bus shuttle from our town to it, as well, so even as a teen I had ways to get there without a car for only 50 cents.  They also used to stay open until 11pm and now shoo you out at 9pm.  That makes for quick trips during the weekdays!

  	We do, however, have the most amazing Santa! The hair and beard are real!  Maybe it is really him!!!  He often goes without his hat to sport his true look!


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 22, 2011)

Debi--that mall sounds like so much fun to go play in. I wish we had a Lord & Taylor. i've ordered from their site a few times. I love the santa pic.

  	I feel for you with your hubby there all day everyday. That would seriously cause me major mental distress. My husband has several days he needs to take off before July 1st or he will lose them. He has taken the last few Fridays off. Thank goodness he has other things to keep him busy and away. His dad isn't doing well and my husband has taken over running all of his dad's rental properties. They did the whole legal thing with power of attorney and all. I hope they get them all sold. I do not want to deal with all that crap. With the market the way it is now it is not likely any time soon. But hey it keeps him busy.

  	Usually B&B has better sales than VS even they are owned by the same parent company. But perhaps that's perception because I get emails and regualer mailers from B&B all the time. I need to stock up on their anti-bac hand soap I saw where they have them for $3. I use them in the bathrooms and kitchen. I love the Fresh Market Apple for the kitchen and the strawberry looks yummy. I don't think I've tried it. I need to go their site and stock up on some of the sale stuff.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 23, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Debi--that mall sounds like so much fun to go play in. I wish we had a Lord & Taylor. i've ordered from their site a few times. I love the santa pic.
> 
> I feel for you with your hubby there all day everyday. That would seriously cause me major mental distress. My husband has several days he needs to take off before July 1st or he will lose them. He has taken the last few Fridays off. Thank goodness he has other things to keep him busy and away. His dad isn't doing well and my husband has taken over running all of his dad's rental properties. They did the whole legal thing with power of attorney and all. I hope they get them all sold. I do not want to deal with all that crap. With the market the way it is now it is not likely any time soon. But hey it keeps him busy.
> 
> Usually B&B has better sales than VS even they are owned by the same parent company. But perhaps that's perception because I get emails and regualer mailers from B&B all the time. I need to stock up on their anti-bac hand soap I saw where they have them for $3. I use them in the bathrooms and kitchen. I love the Fresh Market Apple for the kitchen and the strawberry looks yummy. I don't think I've tried it. I need to go their site and stock up on some of the sale stuff.


  	my hubby has the same issues right now - he has various holiday days to use up. he has until august though so he has a couple of days off next week. then he also has a week off in july - i have the same week booked off and i am damned if i am cancelling that week off for my work.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 23, 2011)

^^ Hope you don't have to cancel your july holiday! Then both of you can have fun. I like the look of your work safe smoky eyes. You look gorgeous! So hot!

  	Debi - that Santa looks like a real one, not the one that comes out from books. Very nice. I feel for you when you speak of the mall and how you used to go there as a teenager. To close at 9pm is so early. Sorry to hear about how your husband working from home is disrupting your life. I agree with shadow, you can go out and meet your friends on your own to get some fresh air.

  	shadow - Hope your husband get the rental properties sorted.

  	I woke up this morning feeling very dizzy and as the day progresses, I'm getting a headache too. My stomache wasn't well since yesterday so I think it could be the cause. I have a busy day tomorrow and I look forward to the weekend.


----------



## kittykit (Jun 23, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> hello!!!! where have you been?! busy with work and studies i take it. i do hope you are well. and sandy too of course!


  	*waves* I'm very busy with work and business trips. My upcoming trips include Singapore and Moscow! I normally don't like business trips but these two destinations somehow excite me *lol* 

  	I got myself an iPhone last month, that's one of the reasons why I haven't logged in to Specktra for such a long time. I'm too busy doing stuffs with my iPhone. I love it


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 23, 2011)

^^ Enjoy your iPhone! Ooo you are coming to my country!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone!  I love our Santa. He rocks!  The Christmas season just doesn't seem right until you pass by to take a glimpse of him.  They set up a gorgeous area for him, each year, and then have "elves" who assist him and the pictures with kids. It really is gorgeous. But he is always looking around and if he catches your eye he waves to you.  lol I love Santa!!  He really has the holiday spirit in him. 

  	It is a nice mall and pretty, too, on the inside.  Parking can get insane at times, but it is just crazy to have such short hours because people are still wanting to shop and so I think they should reconsider and open until 10pm for now and see what happens.  At least one night per week and give it a try.  They might be surprised at how much business they do.  Things are never going to get better over here if we keep everything closed. I can't believe how many stores and restaurants in my own area have closed lately. It is so depressing. And I remember as a teen and even older trying to shop at the mall and how crowded it was, even off season, between walking and standing in line forever!  The good ole days! 

  	I hope everyone gets their vacation times and hubbies to take off time. I know mine hasn't taken a single day since Christmas. It is ridiculous.  We never take vacations anymore and he needs one desperately.  His work phone finally arrived but he hasn't had time to set it up or do the software, etc., because he is busy with month/quarter end which will go on over the weekend and most of next week.  As for hanging with my friends, my home was a lovely center of activity for neighbours and area friends to drop over and hang out, whether just for tea, for tarot readings or whatever.  I don't like being pushed out of my home. We need to make some rules here and adhere to them. Most is stuff he needs to do.  Get back into a routine, close the door and do his own thing during the day, and let me do mine. 

  	At any rate, my Chanel order arrives today and I am excited!  And I ordered an oracle that I have been waiting to be created and published for years (same artist as the one I did the makeup/card photo with) so 2 copies of that are on their way to me.  After all the selling I have been doing it is a special treat to get what will be a beloved deck for my much smaller, but dearer collection!

  	Rain, rain and more rain!  Not cool!  lol Thunderstorms later.  We are a very damp bunch!


----------



## rockin (Jun 23, 2011)

I still can't get over how long your shops are open for!  The majority of ours close at 5:30pm, except for supermarkets and a few 'corner shops'.  In the last few weeks in the run-up to Christmas, a number of the shops in our shopping centre are open until 7:30pm on Thursdays.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 23, 2011)

rockin said:


> I still can't get over how long your shops are open for!  The majority of ours close at 5:30pm, except for supermarkets and a few 'corner shops'.  In the last few weeks in the run-up to Christmas, a number of the shops in our shopping centre are open until 7:30pm on Thursdays.



 	Yes, it all depends on the store, too.  Local, privately owned ones close anywhere from 6pm to 8pm and other local ones (chain stores) close at 9.  The mall was open much longer than that.  Of course, we also have longer "hours" than you.  One of my husband's co-workers is visiting from England and is in shock. He is used to working a comfy 9-5 day and at 5pm closes up and go home. Ha!  Not over here!  You work until it is done!  Hubby works from 7:30-6pm, takes a quick dinner, and unless things are slow, is back on the computer by 7 until 1am.  The average school child goes to school around 7-9 and is there until 2-4, then after school sports, studies, music lessons, dinner at 7pm (I could never do this being raised to eat supper at 5:30pm) and so evenings are the only time one can shop. By then we are all to tired to do so!  lol 

  	So, what does everyone in England do in the evening?


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 23, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Yes, it all depends on the store, too.  Local, privately owned ones close anywhere from 6pm to 8pm and other local ones (chain stores) close at 9.  The mall was open much longer than that.  Of course, we also have longer "hours" than you.  One of my husband's co-workers is visiting from England and is in shock. He is used to working a comfy 9-5 day and at 5pm closes up and go home. Ha!  Not over here!  You work until it is done!  Hubby works from 7:30-6pm, takes a quick dinner, and unless things are slow, is back on the computer by 7 until 1am.  The average school child goes to school around 7-9 and is there until 2-4, then after school sports, studies, music lessons, dinner at 7pm (I could never do this being raised to eat supper at 5:30pm) and so evenings are the only time one can shop. By then we are all to tired to do so!  lol
> 
> So, what does everyone in England do in the evening?


  	lol!! well i am very boring and cook dinner with nick, go on specktra, catch up on a tv show, read and chat with nick about things. sometimes we go to our village pub with friends for a meal and drinks, but generally we are quite boring!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 23, 2011)

Okay, then we have pretty similar evenings! If we aren't out shopping at a bookstore or the mall or visiting with family (or all the above in one evening, which I do often!) we eat, have supper, burn a scented candle, watch a movie, veg out, go on computers, read, play chess, sleep. lol 

  	My Chanel order came. I am in love. I love my bronzer. I love my blush.  I love my RA in Adorable, but most of all I am smitten now with Coco Shines.  They are like the perfect mix of lip balm and lipstick.  My lips are overcome with joy!   

  	Which means I need to make a list of other colours I want!!  Shame all over me for having so much fun!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 23, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Okay, then we have pretty similar evenings! If we aren't out shopping at a bookstore or the mall or visiting with family (or all the above in one evening, which I do often!) we eat, have supper, burn a scented candle, watch a movie, veg out, go on computers, read, play chess, sleep. lol
> 
> My Chanel order came. I am in love. I love my bronzer. I love my blush.  I love my RA in Adorable, but most of all I am smitten now with Coco Shines.  They are like the perfect mix of lip balm and lipstick.  My lips are overcome with joy!
> 
> Which means I need to make a list of other colours I want!!  Shame all over me for having so much fun!


  	See if the stores were open and i had ore money i don't doubt that i would be out shopping! i did however buy some jeans online last night so that kinda counts right? i actually managed to find some flares! so 70's but i love flares because they tend to balance my legs out - i have big thighs you see!  plus you can't beat wearing flare jeans with wedges and a floaty top for a super cute summer look! i don't care how out of fashion it all is! hee hee! plus these jeans were reduced from £39 to £18 which i thought was a bargain! 

  	ooohh which bronzer did you get? the one with the strips like i have? i love that baby so much too!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 23, 2011)

All shopping counts, even if it is a DVD or a lipstick or a box of Q-Tips!  Your 70's look sounds fun. I remember wearing flare pants!  High wedgies, long hair, Prell, Breck, Maxi dresses and Mood Rings!  Then came Earth Shoes, Levis, cords and eventually, the faded jeans!  Years later came leg warmers, bubble gum, big hair, disco/punk and ripped jeans!  Ah, those were the days... 

  	I have the rose bronzer, and yes, with the stripes. On my face right now.  I love it!!  Bit of shimmer though.  From the pink or perhaps the lighter colours.  Very funky!  My haul is up in the haul section!  Loving RC shines!  This is terribly addicting!  lol


----------



## JennsJewelz (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi ladies! 

  	Just got back from my NY trip - so much fun!  It was great to have a few days vacation - I really needed it! I did pick up some goodies, too - got my first INGLOT items! A pretty pinky coral nail polish with molten gold shimmer, and a 5-palette of shadows (I'll have to check up on the colours for you ). I love them!! Had a great birthday, too - had a big party with Jerome's family in Jersey for graduations/engagement/birthdays/father's day, then we went out for Karaoke in NY  I also got to see Chicago on Broadway starring Christie Brinkley (not much of a singer, but did well with the physical comedy and acting! ), and it had an amaaaazing cast.

  	Debi, I'm so sorry your husband's ruining all your fun! Hopefully this is just a transition period for you both, and once he gets settled you can set up some ground rules and take a nice vacation together away from all of the work drama. Until then, we're here for you! *hugs*

  	Lou, I've been loving all your videos - I especially loved seeing your collection and the latest smokey eye look! So gorgeous - and I'm definitely jealous (but in a good way ) of all your goodies! One day, I will have a room and the space to organize all of my makeup just like that! 

  	Shadow, I'm so sorry to hear about your fur baby - I know how hard it is, because we had to put my dog down last summer just before my birthday. I still except to see her wagging tail every time I go home! Enjoy every minute with him, but know that it will be an act of kindness to rid him of his pain - stay strong, we're here for you! *hugs*

  	I just finished the last of my job applications - now all I can do is wait! Just cleaning the house, watching some Angela and prepping for camp while I wait for a phone call!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Jun 23, 2011)

I managed to get some pictures up of my stuff! Here's what I got:

  	Eyeshadows (all "Pearl" finish):










  	434, 444, 397, 405, 423

  	They are all gorgeous colours, are buttery smooth, and blend really well. I think my favourite is 434 because it has a slight purple tint to it - the first 3 together make a gorgeous smokey eye! And they honestly end up being cheaper than MAC for a very similar quality! This 5-pan palette was $30. For the palette and all 5 shadows. That's amazing!!! If I had more disposable income, I would have gotten a 20 palette or one of their new 40 palettes!  Next time.... I'm saving up, now!

  	Then the nail polish (or enamel, as they call it):









  	304

  	I am loving this colour for summer! It does show brush strokes just a bit, but only if you're looking really closely. The formula was easy to work with, and opaque in 3 thin coats (could have been 2 I think, but I was trying to make my coats really thin so that they would dry faster! )

  	OK, I'm done hogging the boards now  How's everyone doing? Has anyone tried INGLOT before?


----------



## ssaemblog (Jun 23, 2011)

I've tried one Inglot shadow! It's, um... hold on, let me go look for it. It's Double Sparkle #467 single shadow. I dunno if I got the name right, but that's what it says. Really peach and shimmery to me. Nothing crazy spectacular about it, but nothing bad either. It could make a nice highlight colour (if you like sparkle) or just a wash on the lid.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 23, 2011)

Jen~That nail polish is gorgeous!!  I love pink pearls!  Me want!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 24, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Jen~That nail polish is gorgeous!!  I love pink pearls!  Me want!


  	i want too! 

  	i am in a good mood today. not sure why - the sun is out which is making me happy i guess. and of course i am wearing my chanel gloss which makes me happy and some glitter liner too! i have gone bimbo-tastic today! hee hee! bring on the sparkling glitter in the sun!


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 24, 2011)

Jenn--love your goodies, that n/p is so pretty and summery. I'm glad you had a great time in NY. You deserved a break for some fun. Someday I want to go to some shows on Broadway. Perhaps one day with my daughter. My hubby would hate it.

  	Thank you for your kind thoughts on Ishmael. He's going downhill rather quickly now. My daughter is finishing up a course so we don't want her dealing with this along with her term paper and final. So it'll be just over 2 weeks when I have to say goodbye.


  	I thought I would share my plan for Ishmael here with you guys. I hope you don't think I'm a weird nut case.

  	We are going to have him cremated. My husband wasn't so much for this but I told him a few years ago that's what I wanted. About a year ago I bought a special pet urn that there is a place on the front where I can put his picture.

  	There's a lady close by that runs "Littlest Angels Pet Crematory  "  I talked to her several months ago and she was so caring and supportive and talked to me about the decsion to have a pet put down is the hardest but an unselfish act out of love for your pet. She said she does it for her love of animals and that several years back she couldn't find anyone that seemed to have their heart in it when she needed theis service. She said she hated the places that will do several animals at once and that what you get is only partially your pet mixed in with others. That's really creepy to me. I'm sorry if that offended anyone. I know some people do choose that way. She will only do one animal at a time. At the shelter where my daughter has volunteered forever there was a cat, Bishop that lived there. Bishop ran the place and he let you know that. Not long after he passed we were there and the lady my daughter worked with a lot called us back to the office and showed us how nicely things were done. The lady from Littlest Angels had everything fixed so lovely with a beautifully printed poem and a lock of Bishop's fur tied with a ribbon. That's how I found out about this lady. I asked about her at our vet's office and they said oh yeh, she's the best, there's no one else like her or who will treat your pet with such love and care.

My husband was talking to a guy at work recently and they had to put their dog down and had him cremated. They used some other place and paid almost $250. This lady charges $125 with an urn and $100 if you have your own. She also picks up your pet from the vet's office and delivers after and that's included in the cost. So when she said she didn't do it for the money and just charged a bit over the cost I certainly believe it. By the way the guy at my hubby's office that paid $250, his brother did it the other way with his dog. It didn't bother him that it was only a part of his dog and then others mixed in. He still paid $180 for that.

I know some people, probably my family included thinks this is silly to do. But as I've said before Ishmael really is my baby and he was a gift to me from my husband. We both checked out all the breeders and once we chose one then I chose him from the litter.  He is my first "real" pet.  We had a couple of cats that hung around some when I was growing up and a dog here and there. We fed them and all but they weren't really part of the family. I guess they kind of belonged to the whole neighborhood. Ishmael is definitely part of this family and is at my feet right now.

I was not prepared for how much I love him and how much he is a part of me and how he has helped me through some really bad bumps in the road. If someone would have told me I would feel this way 16 yrs ago I would not have believed them at all.  I hope you guys don't think I'm crazy for wanting "him" close to me. I don't plan on this for our other furbabies. They will have a special little part in the backyard with little markers made for them. I have told my daughter though that if she wants to do this for her Snowflake when it's time that we'll pay for it.  Snowflake has slept on her own pillow that sits sideways to my daughter's pillow (like an L or more like a 7)  for almost 17 yrs. My daughter doesn't know if she wants to do that or keep Snowflake and Rascal together since they are sisters and have them burried next to each other.


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 24, 2011)

Sorry for my above long odd post.

  	I am coming to terms with all this and I believe typing all that out just now really helped me to see that this is an act of love. And it's something I must do _for_ him not _to_ him.
  	Thank you for your support, you guys are the greatest.


  	Debi--those Chanel goodies sound so pretty. I'm afraid once I go play at their counter I will be drawn in by it all. That's why when I went by to ask about the foundations I did not let my eye roam. I have one Chanel l/s that was a gift a year or so ago and I must say it feels great on and is very soft and smooth.  That would be a very expensice addiction. My hubby would not be happy. But I may have to get something special here and there. With Chanel you do get the quality for the price and not just a name.

  	Had a giggle at your 70's clothes. Remember the elephant leg pants? They were high waisted and the legs all the way down were very wide. I loved those. Oh and the Gunne Sax dresses. My sister had some really pretty ones. She was in high school when they were popular. She graduated in 1973. She saved some of hers and gave them to my daughter. She had some midi and maxi length. How could we forget about the earth shoes? fun memories.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 24, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Sorry for my above long odd post.
> 
> I am coming to terms with all this and I believe typing all that out just now really helped me to see that this is an act of love. And it's something I must do _for_ him not _to_ him.
> Thank you for your support, you guys are the greatest.
> ...


  	I don't feel that your post is odd at all. in fact i think it is a beautiful thing to do. in fact i had no idea that people could do that kind of service for your pets but when my babies are older i shall look into if anybody in my local area does this because i think it is lovely to be able to keep them with you like that. i am sure that some people would find it odd - but because i am like you and my kitties are my babies i completely understand and think it is wonderful.


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Jun 24, 2011)

Dear Shadowaddict,

  	Nah not weird or strange or odd at all. You are very normal and healthy and aware to make these decisions.  Sounds like Little Angels is a great option.  Often vets will arrange for a group or individual cremation at a greater cost.  For our beloved we did an individual too and there are many pet urns because it is common.  The cost is reasonable; especially considering how much peace that it will give you.  Really it's cheap for a big comfort and a way to honour your Ishmael as he gave so so much during his lifetime.
  	We did the same and actually we live near the Purina pet hall of fame and every year they have a weekend that focuses on pets and grieving - I will try and get you "the poem" that they pass out during this time.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 24, 2011)

Lou~You sound delightfully glittery today!  Good for you!  I have a very frosty nail polish on and loving it.  I am such a throw back to decades ago, but I'm having fun!  Actually it is by OPI, day three and going strong. I love it!  I have strayed away a bit from Zoya for 2 reasons.  Maybe three. lol  OPI does not recede like Zoya does, or at least not as badly.  I prefer OPI frosts over Zoya Metallics which sometimes look like foil on my nails rather than flattering. And Zoya makes my nails peel. Not the nail polish, but the actually nail. Something in the ingredients or the way it adheres weakens the nails. I have seen this complaint now on their FB page and on other forums, so I am not the only one experiencing this.  My nails are strong and healthy, so I will be wearing Zoya less, which is a pity.   

  	Shadowaddict~Nothing strange about it at all. Lots of people get pet urns and either have them buried in a pet cemetery or keep the urns with them.  It is actually a very good idea in case you move. My 2 cats are buried deep in the ground behind our garage which has been turned into a lovely garden with two granite markers for them.  I needed them to be close to the house.  But if we ever moved I would be heartbroken.  They are here and I want to watch over them as long as possible.  I told my husband I am staying until I am 100 yrs old.  

  	Gunne Sax dresses!!! I have a few skirts and LOVED them. In fact I wore one (pink and lavender florals) for my High School graduation in 1980 with super wedge sandals, a dark tan (the only year I ever had a dark tan!) and long rippled hair down my entire back.  People said I looked like Brooke Shields without the eyebrows in Blue Lagoon!  lol  I should try to find a picture, though think they might all be at my parents. Oh, maybe one is here.  I'll check.  I have never changed.  From those it went to Laura Ashley and I still love flowing skirts, which between that, tarot and my bracelet stacks my mother calls me a gypsy.  Ah, well. Bohemian is in, right?


----------



## JennsJewelz (Jun 24, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Lou~You sound delightfully glittery today!  Good for you!  I have a very frosty nail polish on and loving it.  I am such a throw back to decades ago, but I'm having fun!  Actually it is by OPI, day three and going strong. I love it!  I have strayed away a bit from Zoya for 2 reasons.  Maybe three. lol  OPI does not recede like Zoya does, or at least not as badly.  I prefer OPI frosts over Zoya Metallics which sometimes look like foil on my nails rather than flattering. And Zoya makes my nails peel. Not the nail polish, but the actually nail. Something in the ingredients or the way it adheres weakens the nails. I have seen this complaint now on their FB page and on other forums, so I am not the only one experiencing this.  My nails are strong and healthy, so I will be wearing Zoya less, which is a pity.
> 
> Shadowaddict~Nothing strange about it at all. Lots of people get pet urns and either have them buried in a pet cemetery or keep the urns with them.  It is actually a very good idea in case you move. My 2 cats are buried deep in the ground behind our garage which has been turned into a lovely garden with two granite markers for them.  I needed them to be close to the house.  But if we ever moved I would be heartbroken.  They are here and I want to watch over them as long as possible.  I told my husband I am staying until I am 100 yrs old.
> 
> Gunne Sax dresses!!! I have a few skirts and LOVED them. In fact I wore one (pink and lavender florals) for my High School graduation in 1980 with super wedge sandals, a dark tan (the only year I ever had a dark tan!) and long rippled hair down my entire back.  People said I looked like Brooke Shields without the eyebrows in Blue Lagoon!  lol  I should try to find a picture, though think they might all be at my parents. Oh, maybe one is here.  I'll check.  I have never changed.  From those it went to Laura Ashley and I still love flowing skirts, which between that, tarot and my bracelet stacks my mother calls me a gypsy.  Ah, well. Bohemian is in, right?


  	Oh no, Debi, I'm sorry to hear that about Zoya! Good to know, though - I'll probably steer clear of most of their stuff - there are lots of other NP brands that I know and love!  And that was such a sweet way to lay your cats to rest - with a beautiful garden!

  	I definitely want to see this Brooke Shields picture - you, tanned?!?! lol I did get a little bit tanned while I was in NJ/NY, and it feels very strange! I still look pasty white next to Jerome, though


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 24, 2011)

lol I forgot how dark I was and that I didn't have bangs that year. I went back to them the following autumn.  I was thin, trim, dark and I look Italian!  You can see my Gunne Sax skirt peeking out from under the graduation robes, but alas, no shot of the shoes in this picture. How do you like the funky 70's curtains in the back?  lol  This was graduation night, June, 1980, 17 years young!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 24, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> lol I forgot how dark I was and that I didn't have bangs that year. I went back to them the following autumn.  I was thin, trim, dark and I look Italian!  You can see my Gunne Sax skirt peeking out from under the graduation robes, but alas, no shot of the shoes in this picture. How do you like the funky 70's curtains in the back?  lol  This was graduation night, June, 1980, 17 years young!


  	oh Debi you look so cute! I love the curtains! i don't think they could look anymore 70's if they tried! hee hee! I love that you dug this picture out for us! you rock! and i am sorry that Zoya is making your nails peel. that is no good at all  i have rubbish peeling nails anyway so i don't tend to see a difference!

Red and purple eyes tutorial - here is my latest video - a pretty look but perhaps not for everyone


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 24, 2011)

lol I look about 12 years old, instead of 17. A friend saw it years ago and again said I reminded her of that famous Brooke Shields look (long brown hair, tanned skin) that was so popular in the day. Except she looked sultry and I look like a little mouse!  It is kind of funny because my father despised Brooke Shields, as she was so young and doing such risque commercials (Calvin Klein).  He would turn off the TV whenever Blue Lagoon or Calvin commercials came on and I was not allowed to see that movie. I didn't see it until I was married and had cable! And yes, the scene where they are dancing to the music box and she is in a long, Victorian high-necked lace wedding dress does look like me in those days. I can't find a photo of that scene. Everyone just concentrates on the nudity of the movie. Very few people know it is accurately based on a novel written in 1908!

  	Yes, my mother was super into her browns and pumpkin colours. The rug was a deep orange.  Scary!  I think they finally took these down in 1989! The peeling nails issue was quickly fixed with filing, buffing, and not using Zoya much.  My nails are more supple wihen I use OPI, so that is interesting.  At least they have always grown fast!  Must check out your tutorial!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 24, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> lol I look about 12 years old, instead of 17. A friend saw it years ago and again said I reminded her of that famous Brooke Shields look (long brown hair, tanned skin) that was so popular in the day. Except she looked sultry and I look like a little mouse!  It is kind of funny because my father despised Brooke Shields, as she was so young and doing such risque commercials (Calvin Klein).  He would turn off the TV whenever Blue Lagoon or Calvin commercials came on and I was not allowed to see that movie. I didn't see it until I was married and had cable! And yes, the scene where they are dancing to the music box and she is in a long, Victorian high-necked lace wedding dress does look like me in those days. I can't find a photo of that scene. Everyone just concentrates on the nudity of the movie. Very few people know it is accurately based on a novel written in 1908!
> Yes, my mother was super into her browns and pumpkin colours. The rug was a deep orange.  Scary!  I think they finally took these down in 1989! The peeling nails issue was quickly fixed with filing, buffing, and not using Zoya much.  My nails are more supple wihen I use OPI, so that is interesting.  At least they have always grown fast!  Must check out your tutorial!


  	oh your dad sounds funny!! turning off the tv is extreme! my parents were weird about that kind of thing when i was younger though. if there were ever something 'naughty' on a film they would skip past it on the vcr telling me i shouldn't watch 'filth'! wth?! one memorable 'filth' moment is in edward scissor hands where one of the ladies mounts edward in a chair and kisses him - rather tame really! i was about 14 when i finally saw what happened in that scene! lol!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 24, 2011)

rofl!  And they were completely dressed. lol We watch Edward all the time. I love Tim Burton!  Seriously, there is sooo much worse on TV. My father comes from a long line of strict parents, most of the men (his grandfather and beyond) were Congregational ministers who fled England back in the 1600's. Anyhow, that Puritanical blood ran through strong. No swearing ever, work don't play (I actually helped my father put new shingles on our roof at age 10!) and I wasn't allowed to watch cartoons on a Saturday morning unless I was sick, and even then he preferred me to read a book or anything else!  Boy did I rebel once I came home from college!  Not in a bad way but firmly let them know as I was paying rent and working full time I would also be living my own life!  So much so that I bought my own full sized Christmas tree, my own tv and many other things and turned my bedroom into an apartment!  I had a very, um, interesting upbringing. Now they aren't scary anymore.  Well, maybe a little. Mostly they are just really old!  But yeah, he really had a hate thing for Brooke.  He didn't like his little girl growing up.  He hated me in makeup and I wore it super light.  But I had their permission so he was stuck!!  

  	P.S.~For that lovely dark bronzy tan? I used nothing but Baby Oil  Wooo, I am lucky I don't have skin cancer!


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks to all of you for understanding my memorial for Ishmael. It will keep him even closer to my heart. We have a smallish rolltop desk that has a flat top that I have some framed pics of Ishmael and a few sheltie figurines and a very heavy brass sheltie (seriously if someone broke in I could bash them with that thing           my hubby bought me several years ago.  I plan to put the urn there. It sits off to one end near a corner of the living room. Our living room is weird. It's long but seems kind of narrow because of the length. Anyway I think it will be comforting having "him" where we spend most of our time like he always ahas done.

  	I think the cost is more than reasonable. I really had no idea of what it would be until I talked to the lady. I even made a face when I asked her. I was shocked because in my head I was thinking maybe even three times that.


  	WWJD--How cool to live near the Purina pet hall of fame. That is great that they do the weekend every year dedicated to pets and grieving. I would love it if you couuld get me a copy of that poem. Thank you.


  	Debi--the garden sounds lovely. That's what I have in mind for our kitties. There''s lots of different makers you can order online and I thought planting flowers would be nice too.

  	I love your graduation pic. You look so cute. We are both class of 1980.  Oh those pumpkin colors. I remember the Brown, Avocado Green & Havest Gold appliances, We had kind of a harvest gold carpeting and drapes not far off from yours and oranges mixed in the decor as well. I grew to loathe those colors.

  	I also used to bake myself but probably much more than you. Having a big sister that let me tag along contributed as well. Iodine and baby oil, what were we thinking.  Add to that my boyfriend had a ski boat so we spent many long days on the lake with friends. It's a wonder I haven't ruined my poor skin forever.

  	Oh yes I loved the Laura Ashley dresses also.

  	My mom wouldn't let me read "Ode to Billy Joe" when I was 15. I think it came out in 1976 and after my sister read it I wanted to. I never read anything back then so my mother should have been happy I even wanted to read any book. It's funny my sister and I were talking about this a few years ago and she said she still had that book. She brought it to me on her next visit. I have it in one of my little wooden boxes and have yet to read it even though it is quite short. I did see the movie with Robbie Benson way back and I have the song on cd. My daughter loves the song also. 

  	A bit off topic here but when I was in 3rd grade I dreading so much going into to 4th grade because girls could no longer wear pants. Thank goodness they changed the rules right before school stated that year. Girls 4th grade and up had to wear dresses or skirts. Seems so odd now with all the stuff kids wear to school. But that's how it was in the 60's & 70's in the bible belt. I'm sure there's way more than I remember that would sound so silly now.


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 24, 2011)

Jenn- Good luck on your job serches for you both.

  	That's odd about your ring. My daughter is so very allergic to nickel. I have always had to coat the inside metal buttons on her jeans and everything else with metal with clear nail polish. She can't wear many earrings or much jewlry at all.  Her blue topaz ring that was her Sweet 16 "Daddy gift" is white gold and either 14k or 18k. Also the diamond ring we got her for her high school graduation is the same. Her grandparents got her a diamond cross for hs graduation also. None of them bother her. She doesn't wear the cross but she never takes off her rings. I do try to have the Rodium coating redone every 2-3 yrs to keep them shiny and bright but also to prevent any allergies. You probably already know all of this but I thought I'd post this in case it may help.


*Q. What does "rhodium" have to do with white gold jewelry?*

*A. *Rhodium is also a precious metal. In fact, it's about ten times costlier than gold! But it is generally not considered a feasible material to make solid jewelry from because it is stressed and brittle, is very difficult to "work" properly for jewelry making, and it's price is very volatile (sometimes it's 5x as costly as gold, sometimes 25x) But rhodium is fabulous as a plating for jewelry because it is glitteringly, dazzlingly, white and mirror-like. It's like chrome, only more so, and much whiter. 

Rhodium plating makes diamonds look bigger and better because it's so bright that it's hard to see where the stones end and the metal begins. Nothing sets off diamonds like rhodium plating does -- but it is only a plating and therefore it _will_ wear off and require replating.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 25, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Thanks to all of you for understanding my memorial for Ishmael. It will keep him even closer to my heart. We have a smallish rolltop desk that has a flat top that I have some framed pics of Ishmael and a few sheltie figurines and a very heavy brass sheltie (seriously if someone broke in I could bash them with that thing           my hubby bought me several years ago.  I plan to put the urn there. It sits off to one end near a corner of the living room. Our living room is weird. It's long but seems kind of narrow because of the length. Anyway I think it will be comforting having "him" where we spend most of our time like he always ahas done.
> 
> I think the cost is more than reasonable. I really had no idea of what it would be until I talked to the lady. I even made a face when I asked her. I was shocked because in my head I was thinking maybe even three times that.
> 
> ...


  	oh yes i think the price is really good that the lady charges. she obviouslly is a caring person to charge such a low price and to provide such a service 

  	when i was at school you had to wear a skirt. only when i was nearly finishing school were we finally able to wear black trousers! all the girls wore trousers because they were more comfortable. obviously on top we had to wear a white shirt, tie and the school jumper. school uniforms suck!!



	today i have somebody from another store coming to help out. i haven't worked with him before but spoken over the phone many times and he seems quite nice  so lets hope that it all goes well today!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 25, 2011)

Woke far too early to a severe thunderstorm raging over our heads!  lol Noooo. Not on a weekend!  But I am psyched. That stupid lady that gave me all sorts of trouble saying a card from the deck was missing is now in trouble with the moderators and I have been released from all responsibility!  Yay!  I got her a replacement card from the artist in England, checked it over, photographed it, sent the photo to the moderator and mailed in on to the lady with tracking.  She received it but has not said a word about it yet.  So they are mad at her and said I am no longer responsible for any problems with that sale. Yay!  I did put up 2 more decks, rare ones.  1 for 400.00 and one for 225.00, prices non negotiable. I said that on the original post. So what happens?  Idiots start asking me to lower it by 100.00 so they can get it. Right. I don't think so!  Moderator also removed their posts and gave them a scolding.  And so I was frustrated with it all and never got back to sleep. Argh!  Some people are so greedy. Both decks sell for $800.00 or sometime over $1000.00 on ebay and Amazon.  Do they think I am a fool?  Buy it at my price or don't buy it at all!!  Aaaah!

  	And how many of us wish we were at IMATS?  I do!  I will gladly stand in line for 3 hours to get to MUFE goodies at 40% off!  Sniff, sniff....Lucky ducks. Can you imagine the hauls people will come back with?  Ooh, lucky!!

  	At school we wore dresses until it became the fashion right around Junior High to start wearing Levis cords. Jeans were not allowed for another few years. It was just a public school, but those were the rules.  I actually like dressing up a bit for school.  But that was before fancy designer names and no one tried to outshine another, so it was never a fashion statement or jealousy.  Actually school was extremely safe and tame back then. The worst things that happened were kids skipping classes, smoking regular cigarettes in the parking lot, graffiti on the bathroom walls and the occasional fire alarm set off sending everyone outside.  Then we all got brought into assembly and spoken to, people got caught and suspended, things were quiet for the rest of the year. Very tame compared to what kids go through today and glad I am not in school anymore!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Jun 25, 2011)

This is true.  White gold actually is more of a greyish tone but the Rhodium plating is what makes it look that colour than we all know white gold to be.  Rhodium coating is inexpensive and just part of keeping white gold looking its best.



shadowaddict said:


> Jenn- Good luck on your job serches for you both.
> 
> That's odd about your ring. My daughter is so very allergic to nickel. I have always had to coat the inside metal buttons on her jeans and everything else with metal with clear nail polish. She can't wear many earrings or much jewlry at all.  Her blue topaz ring that was her Sweet 16 "Daddy gift" is white gold and either 14k or 18k. Also the diamond ring we got her for her high school graduation is the same. Her grandparents got her a diamond cross for hs graduation also. None of them bother her. She doesn't wear the cross but she never takes off her rings. I do try to have the Rodium coating redone every 2-3 yrs to keep them shiny and bright but also to prevent any allergies. You probably already know all of this but I thought I'd post this in case it may help.
> 
> ...


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Jun 25, 2011)

@Jenn I just read your post and since you are reacting to your *new* and therefore inferred well-coated ring, I am wondering if you perhaps have an allergy to rhodium?  Do you react to yellow/rose gold?


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 25, 2011)

Well, this is interesting.  I am wearing my new Chanel e/s quad (Enigma) and while it is tremendously pigmented I am not impressed.  No shimmer and very flat on me.  It did give me a great smoky eye, but I actually added some pink shimmer to it to make it pop and lighten up a bit.  I'm going to save a chunk of money not getting Chanel e/s because I am totally in love with my Dior ones...the Iridescent ones. Nothing can take their place!  And still love my MAC, so this was quite enlightening for me!  You just never know with MU....


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 25, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Well, this is interesting.  I am wearing my new Chanel e/s quad (Enigma) and while it is tremendously pigmented I am not impressed.  No shimmer and very flat on me.  It did give me a great smoky eye, but I actually added some pink shimmer to it to make it pop and lighten up a bit.  I'm going to save a chunk of money not getting Chanel e/s because I am totally in love with my Dior ones...the Iridescent ones. Nothing can take their place!  And still love my MAC, so this was quite enlightening for me!  You just never know with MU....


	sorry you're not impressed with the chanel shadows! the quad that i have i am really impressed with. and i have another on the way which seems to swatch well. right now i am looking forward to the mac semi precious collection though! the mineral shadows look amazing!

Lou’s top MAC Mineralized Eyeshadows - todays blog post


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 25, 2011)

The colours are great and the pigmentation is amazing. Maybe it just looks to dark for this time of the year.  Too brown/grey and smoky.  Very smoky!  But Dior spoiled me!  I need to get into Nordie to play with swatches and see what things look like right on me!  I am looking forward to some items from Semi Precious too. I forget the release day around here, though!  Hmm...


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 25, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> The colours are great and the pigmentation is amazing. Maybe it just looks to dark for this time of the year.  Too brown/grey and smoky.  Very smoky!  But Dior spoiled me!  I need to get into Nordie to play with swatches and see what things look like right on me!  I am looking forward to some items from Semi Precious too. I forget the release day around here, though!  Hmm...


  	i try not looking at the dior shadows! i have a couple of their lipsticks but the shadow quints are all so beautiful! i find it best pretending they don't exist! lol!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 25, 2011)

Well, apparently it didn't stop me from going out and buying yet another Chanel quad, which is really bad because I want the Byzance too, but Nordstrom is not carrying it (at least ours will not be) and so I found a slew of other things, plus Bath and Body Works has a huge sale going on, so I went a bit crazy there, too. And picked up 4 nail polishes. I decided since I can't go to IMATS I would create MallMATS, and it was quite fun and successful!  And the mall was absolutely mobbed which shocked my husband who thinks no one is shopping anymore.  He needs to get out of the house more!  lol 

  	And ice-cream for supper. I am so full.  But it has been a fun start to the weekend in spite of the storms and we got out and bonded for a change!  Yay, because this upcoming week will be insane for him!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 25, 2011)

Okay, loving my Chanel RA Lover topped with Glossimer in Myriade!  Deep strawberry red lips!  Bright red or berry lipsticks also make my green eyes pop!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 26, 2011)

Debi you look so pretty in your pictures! that is an awesome combo on you!



ElvenEyes said:


> Well, apparently it didn't stop me from going out and buying yet another Chanel quad, which is really bad because I want the Byzance too, but Nordstrom is not carrying it (at least ours will not be) and so I found a slew of other things, plus Bath and Body Works has a huge sale going on, so I went a bit crazy there, too. And picked up 4 nail polishes. I decided since I can't go to IMATS I would create MallMATS, and it was quite fun and successful!  And the mall was absolutely mobbed which shocked my husband who thinks no one is shopping anymore.  He needs to get out of the house more!  lol
> And ice-cream for supper. I am so full.  But it has been a fun start to the weekend in spite of the storms and we got out and bonded for a change!  Yay, because this upcoming week will be insane for him!


  	lol! well i ordered that quad yesterday and hopefully it will arrive tuesday or wednesday next week! it is so pretty and i love the imprints on the shadows. i also bought the lippie from that collection which will be my first chanel lippie too! i'm jealous that b&b is having a sale! we need that store in the uk so bad!!! and i'm pleased that you and hubby went out together and had a nice time. i hope this coming week won;t be too stressful for you both.

  	today me and nick are making more cupcakes! we are doing gingerbread ones with cream cheese frosting! yummy right?!  lets hope!


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 26, 2011)

Lou--My daughter bitched and moaned about the uniforms when we put her in private school saying it took away your creativity and all. But it didn't take long before she got used to it. She would never admit that she liked the fact that she didn't have to think about what to wear the next day. She could choose the plaid or khaki skirt. Then there was no choice white oxford shirt, blazer with school crest and knee high socks in dark green or navy. They did have a short list of approved shoes to choose from that were basically the taditional flat oxford type but they had to be a specific brand and color.

  	Debi--I was in public school as well and I was all over the place with my clothes. I went from jeans and tees to cute dresses then to nice slacks and blouses. It depended on my mood I guess and probably who I was going to likely run in to that day

  	I would love to go to IMATS and I like your own version. I went to B&BW sale also. I loaded up on the sale stuff and had a $10 off coupon so I felt great. My youngest niece found out recently she is pregnant and she and the boy are both 19. Her parents are being very supportive which is great. I bought her a bunch of stuff to fix up and take to her. I even bought her one of their cute pink rubber duckies. They don't have much money for things that aren't baby related and she loves B&BW stuff. I'm going to pick her up a few maternity tops also.

  	I thought getting out a bit would cheer me up but I didn't stay in the mall after that. Sometimes I can get lost in the whole shopping thing and get my mind off whatever is bothering me but not so much Friday. However I do whole heartedly support retail therapy as a way to work through things, at least some things anyway.

  	That lip color is very pretty on you.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi ladies! Busy past few days, I have caught up with some of the posts but not all. Hope everyone is having a good weekend!

  	Debi - great that you are enjoying Chanel. And your grad photo is beautiful. It's great that you look young, no wonder you still look so young now! Thanks for sharing us your tanned look! 

  	shadow - not weird at all to cremate you pet dog. 

  	jen - the inglot pearl e/s look gorgeous, and so does the np. I don't have inglot here but now I'm interested in it and hope it comes here. mac is boring now so I have room for a new brand.

  	lou - Thanks  I am settling in and enjoying my company of my co-workers. We went for some martinis after a big event on Friday. It was great, though I didn't stay long as I was tired.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments!  I really like the lipstick and will have fun with the others today!  The Chanel counter is addicting and even more so as the women working it are always so nice.  They will spend hours swatching with you and never push you to buy, which automatically makes me keep going back!  I also got a cool gift. In a nice red Estee Lauder zip bag I got something that looks like a MAC 15 eye palette, but when you open it, it is a huge mirror you can prop up. Probably one of the nicest gifts I have ever received from a store.  I will have to pay more attention to the different freebies each line gives out when wandering through there!  Lou~Enjoy your first lipstick from them.  It will definitely be the beginning of a love affair with Chanel!

  	Chances that I will ever go to an IMATS is pretty darn slim.  They don't hold them in Boston and NYC is too far to go to for something like that.  So, I will do like I did yesterday. I will save my pennies and do "MallMATS" and have the time of my life getting what I want, playing with MU and enjoy the summer sales.  Indeed, that B&B one is fantastic. The whole mall was absolutely mobbed yesterday, so my husband dropped me off and had to search for a parking space. That is what happens on a rainy day in summer in New England.  We all shop since we can't cut our lawns!  lol

  	Shadowaddict~When my first cat was put to sleep I was so sad, but also reminded myself that she was 17 3/4 yrs old and that was amazing. I could not ask more of her and as much as I cried and wish still that I could have her back again, I knew it was time to let her go and be out of pain.  When my second cat was put to sleep I felt like life was unfair. She wasn't even 2 years old yet, so loving and beautiful, but had to be forced fed, and had a lot of health problems.  I fell into a deep depression for almost a full year and was getting worried.  Like you said, nothing helped and anything that took my mind off of her was so temporary.  My husband basically ignored how I felt and that did not help at all.  At the vets they have a long list of therapists who help people deal with the passing of their pets and I was just about to go for help when I suddenly came to peace with it all.  I am not sure how it happened, except so many people had told me I did more for her than anyone else ever would have done. Others would have given up after the first year, etc.  And the 1 year anniversary of her death came and I was at peace.  I can say don't hold out as long as I did.  This isn't regular depression or therapy for depression.  It is about losing your dear fur babies and even one visit, one right phrase or word can make all the difference in the world.  I know now that if I was ever in that spot again I would be sure to have a session with one of these specialized pet loss therapists instead of being in that depressive slump for so long, always hoping it will pick up.  Sometimes we simply can crawl out of that dark hole on our own and need a helping hand. No shame in that.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 26, 2011)

^^ Lover looks gorgeous on you! I have swatched it before but it looks so rich I not brave enough to wear it. Enjoy your goodies! My coworkers aren't going to the Burlington mall, sadly. I'm not sure where else they are going to shop, but this mall is not in their agenda. Never mind, I'll still give them my list, which I have yet to write.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 26, 2011)

I love that lip color on you, Debi, soo pretty!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 26, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Hi ladies! Busy past few days, I have caught up with some of the posts but not all. Hope everyone is having a good weekend!
> 
> Debi - great that you are enjoying Chanel. And your grad photo is beautiful. It's great that you look young, no wonder you still look so young now! Thanks for sharing us your tanned look!
> 
> ...


  	that's really nice that you went for drinks! maybe next time you can stay longer? i miss going out for drinks after work so much! me and my guys should do it more often but usually we are all very tired and at the moment we are all quite short on cash!

  	it is so hot and sunny here today - i love it!! so many birds outside and kitties from the surrounding houses keep lying out in the sun! it's great! i also feel good because i spent a long time writing up blog posts and filming today  i did a tutorial inspired by a music video too - i just hope nobody laughs at it because i do have very cheesey/ young tastes in music! lol!


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 26, 2011)

Quote: 	 		 			Originally Posted by *ElvenEyes* 



 		 			Shadowaddict~When my first cat was put to sleep I was so sad, but also reminded myself that she was 17 3/4 yrs old and that was amazing. I could not ask more of her and as much as I cried and wish still that I could have her back again, I knew it was time to let her go and be out of pain.  When my second cat was put to sleep I felt like life was unfair. She wasn't even 2 years old yet, so loving and beautiful, but had to be forced fed, and had a lot of health problems.  I fell into a deep depression for almost a full year and was getting worried.  Like you said, nothing helped and anything that took my mind off of her was so temporary.  My husband basically ignored how I felt and that did not help at all.  At the vets they have a long list of therapists who help people deal with the passing of their pets and I was just about to go for help when I suddenly came to peace with it all.  I am not sure how it happened, except so many people had told me I did more for her than anyone else ever would have done. Others would have given up after the first year, etc.  And the 1 year anniversary of her death came and I was at peace.  I can say don't hold out as long as I did.  This isn't regular depression or therapy for depression.  It is about losing your dear fur babies and even one visit, one right phrase or word can make all the difference in the world.  I know now that if I was ever in that spot again I would be sure to have a session with one of these specialized pet loss therapists instead of being in that depressive slump for so long, always hoping it will pick up.  Sometimes we simply can crawl out of that dark hole on our own and need a helping hand. No shame in that.  



	Thank you. You are so sweet and your furbabies had a loving caretaker in you. I think my vet has a list of therapists also. I may check into that. I have also been spending time reading some of the pet grief sites online. I think it's great that there are these out there for people who would otherwise not seek help or reach out. A lot of the people on these sites are very helpful with their own stories and comforting words and there are professionals in the field that have posts and articles also. They don't make you feel like you're an oddball like some people in real life that say just get over it or it was just a cat/dog. I was surprized at the number of sites and links there are dedicated to pet loss.


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 26, 2011)

MissQQ--glad to hear you are getting along well at your compny and with your new coworkers. I'm sure it was nice to go out for drinks and socialize a bit with them even for a short time.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 27, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Thank you. You are so sweet and your furbabies had a loving caretaker in you. I think my vet has a list of therapists also. I may check into that. I have also been spending time reading some of the pet grief sites online. I think it's great that there are these out there for people who would otherwise not seek help or reach out. A lot of the people on these sites are very helpful with their own stories and comforting words and there are professionals in the field that have posts and articles also. They don't make you feel like you're an oddball like some people in real life that say just get over it or it was just a cat/dog. I was surprized at the number of sites and links there are dedicated to pet loss.


  	i had no idea that there were so many places and people that you could talk to about your pet like that. i think it's brilliant. because you are right and so many people treat you like you;re weird when you describe what kind of relationship your have with your pet. i feel like i'm bonded more to Dylan than some of my friends. he always knows when i'm sad and upset and changes his behaviour. he knows when i'm in a silly mood too - i swear he is really a person on the inside. i'm not as bonded with Annie - she is more Nick's kitty and you can tell she adores him. She still spends time with me - but most of it she spends with Nick.


  	i hope everybody is all set to have a great week! i'm at work and have already had a call from my area manager congratulating me on a good week last week - that never happens so it must have been good! lol!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 27, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> i hope everybody is all set to have a great week! i'm at work and have already had a call from my area manager congratulating me on a good week last week - that never happens so it must have been good! lol!


	Congrats on the nice praise from your manager, Lou!  That is always an excellent way to start the workweek!  My husband is now deep into the end of month/quarter stuff and should be entirely stressed out by lunchtime.  The sun is finally shining and I we have more rain tomorrow, but rather decent temperatures for most of the end of the week, which will be nice!  I am all for cooler summers!  I can't believe we are at the end of June.  This year has gone by way too fast and I can't catch up!!   My reading is sorely behind, too.  Still no takers on those two decks so might toss something else up there.  Not sure. Not much left!  I will miss the steady income, but I won't miss the stress!!  Hope everyone has a lovely week!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 27, 2011)

^^ Yup we are halfway through 2011! It's actually great that it has gone by quickly, which suggests that we are having not an unpleasant time generally. Glad that you are having cooler weather. 

  	shadow - thanks, yup it was quite pleasant and I like the bar. It's my first time there. I'm glad that there are many websites on pet loss so you can find support and have a better understanding. I'm always surprised that there are all kinds of community in the internet so we aren't alone in our experiences in life. 

  	lou - great that you have time doing things you like yesterday. I have to chat up with your posts again.  Yeah it is nice to go out for drinks, but like you, I'm tired and short of cash too. I usually don't spend a lot of money on entertainment, so that I have money to buy makeup lol.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey everyone! Good to hear what everyone's been up to  Debi, I love your MallMATS idea! I would be all over that if I had any disposable income right now! lol

  	So I just got off the phone for a French assessment interview for one of the Toronto school boards which is considering hiring me. I was nervous, but I think it went OK! They just asked the most random questions - like how I would describe life in Canada to a stranger who came to visit. Then, halfway through, I started getting another phone call and I couldn't pick up - so I got all flustered in my interview - but I listened to the message afterwards, and it's for another French job interview at a private school! It's exciting, but I'm all over the place right now - I think I need to shower and calm down before I call them back, and I feel bad that I wasn't able to pick up the phone in the first place!

  	Have a good day, everyone! It's beautiful here - hopefully it is where you are, too!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 27, 2011)

JennsJewelz said:


> Hey everyone! Good to hear what everyone's been up to  Debi, I love your MallMATS idea! I would be all over that if I had any disposable income right now! lol
> 
> So I just got off the phone for a French assessment interview for one of the Toronto school boards which is considering hiring me. I was nervous, but I think it went OK! They just asked the most random questions - like how I would describe life in Canada to a stranger who came to visit. Then, halfway through, I started getting another phone call and I couldn't pick up - so I got all flustered in my interview - but I listened to the message afterwards, and it's for another French job interview at a private school! It's exciting, but I'm all over the place right now - I think I need to shower and calm down before I call them back, and I feel bad that I wasn't able to pick up the phone in the first place!
> 
> Have a good day, everyone! It's beautiful here - hopefully it is where you are, too!


  	oh wow! i am sure you did ok in the interview and that is great that you have had another call about a job! i am sending both you and Jerome positive thoughts!

A book review – the beauty edition - here is my book review on a couple of the makeup books. i am in love with the Rae Morris book - very inspiring indeed!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 27, 2011)

Jenn~lol I love my MallMATS idea too and in the future will put aside money for it.  I actually was not overly impressed with the hauls and video blogs that came out with IMATS so far.  Sigma didn't sell anything, there were some samples, but we get those regularly here at Sephora or department stores, as well as coupons. I did not realized companies like Clinqiue, Chanel, Estee Lauder, etc. did not have booths, so the only thing I was really jealous about was NYX as we do not have stores that carry that brand. I would love to give some more of their items a try!  We also don't have ELF which looks like some nice items. 

  	Lou~Can't wait to see your book reviews!  I think I have that one. Can you tell life has been all about tarot selling and not actually bonding enough with my new goodies?  Soon to change. Hurrah!

  	And how cute is this little angel?  Watch out gurus! We have a new lady coming up!  If she does this well at this age, imagine her at 15!

  	http://www.youtube.com/user/mzzclipper12#p/amember.php?u=2"I love it! You have to give it a try!" and "liptick".  I know I am in trouble when a 5 yr old can apply eyeliner better than me!  Dummy Head! I want one!  lol


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi Lou,

 	 		Do I have to login to wordpress to add comments? Seems like... I liked hearing your thoughts on the books.  The book that I keep eyeing next is Scott Barnes About Face.  The NARS book is more of a picture book for inspiration I think, which is what I wanted (I've owned this book for a while now. ... the other one I read years er a decade ago is KevinAucoin's Making faces).  What I don't particularly like in a makeup book is when they go on about classic ways of using makeup to "correct" and rebalance to achieve the "ideal" ie Almond shaped eye.  So, what I like about the NARS book is it doesn't mention those things but rather accentuates the individualism and beauty that way - I just find it so much more interesting and modern.
 	 		But as you mentioned it is all NARS products but it also describes each colour so you can find a similar match in what you already own.  I like to play with the book by grabbing a colour and finding looks that use that colour in the book and then recreate one of them.  Sort of in the same style as having bananas in the house and then online cruising for recipes using bananas until I find one I like and also have the required ingredients in house lol!!!  
​


----------



## Anneri (Jun 27, 2011)

WhatWouldJoanDo said:


> Sort of in the same style as having bananas in the house and then online cruising for recipes using bananas until I find one I like and also have the required ingredients in house lol!!!
> ​



 	Love that comment! I don't own any makeup books (yet), but sometimes I do something similar - browsing through the net for inspiring looks and the trying them!

  	Lou, I'd love it if you reviewed the books about MU you're going to read, too! I'm always on the hunt for a good read. I'm particular looking for a book describing the history of MU or gives an insight into the cosmetics industry in general. I'd just love that. If anyone has any recs, please post them!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Jun 27, 2011)

Anneri said:


> an insight into the cosmetics industry in general. I'd just love that. If anyone has any recs, please post them!



 	I like the "beauty and the bullshit" blog for insight into cosmetics and marketing.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 27, 2011)

WhatWouldJoanDo said:


> I like the "beauty and the bullshit" blog for insight into cosmetics and marketing.


  	oh i stumbled on this blog before and it is very interesting!!


----------



## Face2Mac (Jun 27, 2011)

Invading thread:

  	But I watch this girl on YT called Funnypilgrim (can't understand a word of what she is saying but I love her anyway) and everytime I watch I think of Susanne. So, I'm like you know I haven't seen postings by Susanne in a while and just wondering where she was at?  If there is controversy or the convo is too hot, no one has to answer but sometimes you just miss people from here and hope they are all right.

  	On to Inglot, I am a fan huge fan but not of the DS or AMC. The glitter has immense fall-out and I here people saying, no it doesn't. I'm trying to figure out what magical brush they are using because unless I use Fix+ with the DS or AMC, I still get fallout just not as bad. Now the shines, pearls and mattes are out of this world great and for the price, killer.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 27, 2011)

Face2Mac said:


> Invading thread:
> 
> But I watch this girl on YT called Funnypilgrim and everytime I watch I think of Susanne. So, I'm like you know I haven't seen postomg by Susanne in a while and just wondering where she was at?  If there is controversy or the convo is too hot, no one has to answer but sometimes you just miss people from here and hope they are all right.



 	Funny, last week we girls in the German thread talked about Susanne too and wondered where she is! I miss her, too.


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 27, 2011)

Lou--great way to start the week with commpliments.

  	I also enjoyed your book review video. I've heard anything Kevin Aucoin is fabulous. It's so sad his life was cut so short. Also I heard about one called "Jemma Kidd Make-up Masterclass"     " '        that has great reviews on Amazon.

  	Jenn-- Yay on some calls for jobs. We'll keep our digits crossed for you guys.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 28, 2011)

Face2Mac said:


> Invading thread:
> 
> But I watch this girl on YT called Funnypilgrim (can't understand a word of what she is saying but I love her anyway) and everytime I watch I think of Susanne. So, I'm like you know I haven't seen postings by Susanne in a while and just wondering where she was at?  If there is controversy or the convo is too hot, no one has to answer but sometimes you just miss people from here and hope they are all right.
> 
> On to Inglot, I am a fan huge fan but not of the DS or AMC. The glitter has immense fall-out and I here people saying, no it doesn't. I'm trying to figure out what magical brush they are using because unless I use Fix+ with the DS or AMC, I still get fallout just not as bad. Now the shines, pearls and mattes are out of this world great and for the price, killer.


  	oh there is nothing controversal going on. Last year Susanne had some stuff to deal with in her personal life and she needed to take some time out. Things seemed to have settled for her now but she is just taking her time and enjoying herself  But she hasn't forgotten us  she does message me from time to time so we all know she's ok


----------



## rockin (Jun 28, 2011)

Has Littlepickle posted recently?  I was thinking we might have had news of baby Noel's arrival


----------



## Anneri (Jun 28, 2011)

Quote: 	 		
		 			oh there is nothing controversal going on. Last year Susanne had some stuff to deal with in her personal life and she needed to take some time out. Things seemed to have settled for her now but she is just taking her time and enjoying herself  But she hasn't forgotten us  she does message me from time to time so we all know she's ok 





  	That's good to hear! Maybe you can tell her that we miss her the next time you message her?


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 28, 2011)

rockin said:


> Has Littlepickle posted recently?  I was thinking we might have had news of baby Noel's arrival



 	She has had her baby and he is adorable. They are still settling in so I am sure when she has time she will pop over and say hi. I think right now she has her hands full of fun and first experiences. I know if I were her makeup would be the last thing on my mind right now! lol


----------



## rockin (Jun 28, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> She has had her baby and he is adorable. They are still settling in so I am sure when she has time she will pop over and say hi. I think right now she has her hands full of fun and first experiences. I know if I were her makeup would be the last thing on my mind right now! lol


	Thank you, I'm so pleased to hear that he's arrived safely


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 28, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> She has had her baby and he is adorable. They are still settling in so I am sure when she has time she will pop over and say hi. I think right now she has her hands full of fun and first experiences. I know if I were her makeup would be the last thing on my mind right now! lol


	yes the pictuyres she posted on facebook are so cute! he is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes, he is adorable and all went well, but I will let her tell the stories and news of her wee one! 

  	Today I am crampy.  2nd day in a row, which might be a good thing. It probably means I will feel fairly good for part of the holiday weekend, at least!  No idea what we are doing, but maybe some touring or something. All depends on the weather!!  I am trying to play catch u on here, but I am so tired I just want to crawl back into bed with my book. I need to rewatch your books video, Lou!  I love MU books and have three. The one about eyes, Bobbi Brown and Kevyn Aucoin.  Next time I visit B&N I plan to hit the beauty book section and have some fun!  I didn't even realize they carried so many of them, so really glad about that!  Still trying to sell off some decks with little luck. This is the July 4th weekend and people are using their money for vacations and such.  Just not a good time to sell.  I can't believe that in a sense we are in the heart of summer, or almost.  My nephew leaves for India in about 10 days for 1 month!  He went last year and had the time of his life, so glad he has another opportunity, though it is always a relief once he gets home from anywhere overseas. 

  	Other than that things are quiet here today, except for my husband going crazy with work. But I am keeping myself comfy with a fan and the A/C and a good book!


----------



## Face2Mac (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you, Lou, for the update. I'm glad everything is ok with both Susanne and littlepickle and baby.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 28, 2011)

Face2Mac said:


> Thank you, Lou, for the update. I'm glad everything is ok with both Susanne and littlepickle and baby.


  	no problem at all sweetie!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 28, 2011)

LOL  Yep, that is me, too!  This is the second month in a row of sore boobs. What is up with that??  At my age I am supposed to be going the other way!  Not feeling like I am back in my 20's again!  Okay, what is a hob nob? The name just makes me hungry!  lol  Not that I am hormonal or anything.  Hehehee....


----------



## rockin (Jun 28, 2011)

I love Hob Nobs   They're delicious, oaty biscuits that seem to melt in your mouth

  	http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HobNob


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 28, 2011)

rockin said:


> I love Hob Nobs   They're delicious, oaty biscuits that seem to melt in your mouth
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HobNob


  	me and a work mate were talking about hob nobs the other day. the only way you could make them better is if you took the cream from a borbon biscuit and sandwiched that between two hob nobs!  it's like biscuit porn!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 28, 2011)

Biscuit. These English terms!  lol  So they are Oatmeal Cookies!  I have never even heard of the term "digestive".  Does this mean they are good to digest or full of fiber? 

  	More-able = Munchies!


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks for the update on Littlepickle guys. I have been wondering about her also. Glad to hear she is doing well. I hope she has time to pop in here and tell us everything.

  	Deb--I am a cheapo. I'll check out books at B&N or some other bookstore and if I'm interested I usually order from Amazon. They are always cheaper, unless I get a coupon by email or search from Borders and sometimes they come out cheaper even with tax. Also I have some weird taste in books that nobody carries in the stores so I have to order anyway. Sometimes I luck out with the Amazon Marketplace and get something super cheap.

  	I always check http://www.allbookstores.com/index  becasue it will bring up a bunch of places and start from cheapest on. The thing is if it says under condition good or acceptable I always click on it anyway becasue then there is the whole list of sellers in "store" and you can look at all conditions of the book. You can search by ISBN, title, author, or just keyword.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 29, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Thanks for the update on Littlepickle guys. I have been wondering about her also. Glad to hear she is doing well. I hope she has time to pop in here and tell us everything.
> 
> Deb--I am a cheapo. I'll check out books at B&N or some other bookstore and if I'm interested I usually order from Amazon. They are always cheaper, unless I get a coupon by email or search from Borders and sometimes they come out cheaper even with tax. Also I have some weird taste in books that nobody carries in the stores so I have to order anyway. Sometimes I luck out with the Amazon Marketplace and get something super cheap.
> 
> I always check http://www.allbookstores.com/index  becasue it will bring up a bunch of places and start from cheapest on. The thing is if it says under condition good or acceptable I always click on it anyway becasue then there is the whole list of sellers in "store" and you can look at all conditions of the book. You can search by ISBN, title, author, or just keyword.


	sometimes i buy from amazin because it is much cheaper too. luckily uk book stores have offers in the summer like buy one get one free and such which is great. now i tend to buy most books on my sony reader though which makes things very cheap!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Jun 29, 2011)

I like the digestive biscuits. Well, I am not too much int biscuits but it is one I'll grab on a mixed cookie plate.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 29, 2011)

Our supermarkets have lots of different brands of digestive biscuits. I also thought that digestive biscuits contain a lot of fibre, hence the name, but I don't know the real meaning. I find the biscuits dry and huge too lol. I've never heard of hob nob because the oatmeal biscuits we have in stores are mainly from Australia. I love chocolates so I'm loving the chocolate flavoured one already!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 29, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Our supermarkets have lots of different brands of digestive biscuits. I also thought that digestive biscuits contain a lot of fibre, hence the name, but I don't know the real meaning. I find the biscuits dry and huge too lol. I've never heard of hob nob because the oatmeal biscuits we have in stores are mainly from Australia. I love chocolates so I'm loving the chocolate flavoured one already!


  	i'm sure that in america the word biscuit has a different meaning.... it's a food item but not sure what!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 29, 2011)

Indeed, all this yummy food talk is getting me hungry!

  	I just had a long anticipated fight or "disagreement" with a long time sort-of-friend.  She is almost 63 years old and owns a local bookstore. We became friendly ages ago when I shopped there or sold off some of my used books. Then we exchanged emails and wrote little notes back and forth almost every day.  Suddenly she went on a harp obsession and stopped doing everything else, including reading and talking about books (weird for an owner of a bookstore, yes?) and only wanted to talk about harps and hang around people with harps. She is also very rich, very stuck up and very moody.  I often wonder if she actually has something wrong with her because she can't watch the news and refuses to talk about things like the situation in Japan, or any kind of sad or bad or big news.  But she wanted me to baby her when she found out another store was closing that she loves. What is with that?  She also is insanely involved with Genealogy and by accident we found out our maiden names are the same. Now I know my genealogy from my uncle researching it all the way back to the 1200's.  There are no gaps. But she insists we are related even though she can only trace it to the mid 1800's on her side (which was when lots of people immigrated and took on other people's names) and only wants to own me.  None of my family, which makes no sense. She introduces me as "cousin" to people and I hate it, so stopped playing her game quickly and she got mad saying I have no faith in her finding out our connection. Seriously, who cares? Why not just like me for me, not my name?  It isn't like she was ever with the rest of us at family gathering, holidays, funerals, weddings, etc. So the whole thing is silly. Piece by piece she has been getting really rude lately and it is getting worse. She despises computers, e-readers, technology, and blames her slowing business to it. Well, yes, if you price paperbacks at 10.00 a piece, no wonder!  Finally, after another disagreement today via email I cut it.  I told her it seemed like everything I said brushed her in the wrong way and she took offense at it, so I was going to take a break from emailing her and wished her a nice summer.  She won't be hearing from me again, because this is a pattern with her and I don't feel like getting on that carousel once more. So, a bit tiffed and fed up right now. We are too different in age and interest (she doesn't wear makeup, she insulted my Coach bags!), we never went out and we never went to each others homes.  And she says a lot of nasty things about her co-workers who are actually pretty nice people. I wonder what she says about me to others?  Sorry for the rant.  Fed up with this and rather sad.  Ah, life goes on...

  	On a happier note, I ordered my Chanel stuff from the Byzance collection and the Prelude Quad. Yay!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 29, 2011)

^^ Sorry you had the fallout today. You told us about this friend before and we could tell it was better for you to leave her to herself at the moment. I personally may feel patronised if she always call me "cousin" and yet doesn't attend any family gatherings/occasions. Since I don't know her in real, I can't tell for sure if she is insensitive or just weird. Debi, now you are free from her you should celebrate. Sometimes it is good that negative friends leave our lives. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 How old is she anyway? Can't wait for you to get your chanel goodies! I'm still waiting for fall collection to launch.

  	I visited the LV store on Saturday for fun. I looked at the new speedy in the 2nd largest size. There are now 4 sizes, I'm not sure if all the while there are 4 as I thought there were only 3. I think it was the 35" but it was very big, too big for daily use for me. But I wasn't very excited to see it, it wasn't screaming "take me home" so it's good for my wallet. lol.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 29, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> ^^ Sorry you had the fallout today. You told us about this friend before and we could tell it was better for you to leave her to herself at the moment. I personally may feel patronised if she always call me "cousin" and yet doesn't attend any family gatherings/occasions. Since I don't know her in real, I can't tell for sure if she is insensitive or just weird. Debi, now you are free from her you should celebrate. Sometimes it is good that negative friends leave our lives.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Thank you for your support!  It is a little sad because I remember about 8-10 years ago when she and I had some interesting chats on literature and being an English major I appreciated that intellect.  But warning signs have been popping up more and more in the past few years and the whole cousin thing is downright bizarre and childish.  She doesn't have much tact in the way she deals with anyone so that isolates her even more.  I took that as part of her personality I didn't care for, but none of us are perfect. But other things just piled on top of each other and I finally opened my eyes and blurted it right out in the letter. This is not a friendship.  I actually made the choice not to gift her last year at her birthday because I wanted to get away from all the gift giving to someone I felt has everything, is too picky and was not very nice to me when I bought a Kindle...calling me a traitor and meant it!  lol OMG!  I have also been spreading out my emails to her from once a day to once or twice a week, so no big deal. It is just always sad to see what could have been a good friendship wither away, but I am not the first she has scared off and won't be the last.  There is a part of me that now feels like I will be able to take a mental break from her drama and appreciate that!

  	Yes, I am definitely looking forward to my Chanel goodies because I haven't a single red blush, nor a gold one, really wanted to get another red lipstick and love the colours in both quads I bought. Both are very wearable for me and not being during the allergy time, I can wear e/s often during the fall and winter months!  All super good things!!  Focusing on the good stuff tonight! xo


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 29, 2011)

Now here in the south this is a biscuit. Sme people make buttermilk biscuits and others have different ways but they generally look like this. A fluffly bread that you eat by itself, with bacon, sausage, gravy, maple syrup or the way I lole them with tomato slices on them.

http://bakingbites.com/2011/06/southern-biscuits/ 


  	This is a typical southern breakfast with eggs, bacon or sausage and biscuits and gravy. I do not like gravy or sausage and rarely eat bacon. About every family has their own way of making  tons of different types of gravy.

http://whatscookingamerica.net/Bread/MomBiscuitsGravy.htm


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 30, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Now here in the south this is a biscuit. Sme people make buttermilk biscuits and others have different ways but they generally look like this. A fluffly bread that you eat by itself, with bacon, sausage, gravy, maple syrup or the way I lole them with tomato slices on them.
> http://bakingbites.com/2011/06/southern-biscuits/
> 
> 
> ...



 	see that is so random!! i saw those 'biscuits' on offer in hotels when we were in the states and i thought it was crazy having a biscuit with sausages! lol!! to be fair i never eat muhc for breakfast anyways. i have never been one to eat cooked breakfasts - i prefer a cereal bar or fruit and then mid morning a not so healthy can of coke! 

  	have a great day guys. i have a silly smount of stuff to do at work today but i will try and get it all done. it's the second ass manager interviews tomorrow so i am rooting my for sales guy ben - i really want to have him!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 30, 2011)

shadow - wow I didn't know those are biscuits.  They look like very delicious and hearty breakfast. I wish I could take such a breakfast so that I have energy for the day, but my stomach can't take large meals, especially breakfast. But it is fun to look at the pics.

  	Debi - I agree, it is sad to see a friendship wither, because initially there must be some chemistry that bonded us strangers. Why not have a "break" for now, and see if in the future there are any chances/fate that bring the friendship back again? I'm so looking forward to the fall collection now because of all the great pics around.

  	Lou - Yes, in the LV stores in my country at least, we can ask for the bag and the SAs will bring us the sample to try on and feel. Sometimes bag looks nice on display but when I try it on, I feel that it is not me or ot my style, so I like to see everything in person, especially when the bags are so pricey! 40" is a luggage indeed! I think if I want one 30" will be it. But I'm liking the looks of Tivoli and Trevi GM at the moment. Does the Trevi GM comes in monogram or only in damier ebene? I saw a woman near my workplace, carrying the Trevi damier (twice I saw her on 2 different days) and it looks gorgeous. Hope the interview goes as what you wish for and your friend gets it!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 30, 2011)

I am super safe from spending my dollars on a LV. I am not into canvas bags and still cannot even justify the prices of Coach canvas bags, so how can I with an LV? And we don't have any place selling them at our mall, which is sort of weird.  You have to go all the way down to Natick (1 1/2 hours of nightmare traffic) to look at them.  I am also safe from buying a lot of the super expensive Italian bags, at least for now.  They just don't seem to be my style.  My worry is Michael Kors.  I keep peeking in the windows of that store and saw a gorgeous, massive gold glittery bag that is more the size of a suitcase and extremely unpractical. But it glitters and is gold!  And I love it!!  lol 

  	Miss QQ~After chatting it over with my husband we both think the best thing would be to simply let her go. Maybe some day I will go back into her store, come fall or during the winter.  Not really sure.  I want her to stop this ridiculous cousin game and having so many expectations of me.  We got along better before all that, though she was still very moody. She is just getting worse and worse and I know going back would just start the whole cycle up again.  I really would rather she be polite and accept me as a customer, nothing more.  Then again, she always says nasty things about her customers too.  All in all she is very opinionated, selfish and sarcastic. Just not what I consider a positive person to have in my life on any terms anymore. 

  	Time to have breakfast and see what the day brings!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 30, 2011)

^^ Have a fantastic day! Yup LV bags are expensive canvas bags. I don't have Michael Kors here but I love his designs. If it comes here I'll be so happy but my wallet will be doomed.


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm not much on those big breakfasts either. I usually have a protein bar or something small and then when I'm more awake eat a larger lunch. When I'm trying to eat healthier I will sometimes scramble a whole egg with an egg white and eat it with tomato slices and sometimes with a small bit of fruit to start the day fueled.


  	Debi--like the others said I think this freindship has ran it's course. It doesn't sound like a very healthy one, especially for you. I say time to move on and forward and enjoy your new found loves and fun.

  	I had a super close friend. She was the closest I had ever had in my adult life. We did so much together and had so much fun. To make this as short as I can. After about 6-7 years she started acting different and we didn't talk as much and slowly drifted away. I haven't seen her in more than 5 years. She has 4 kids with her oldest only a year older than my youngest and she has 3 daughters. She was type that her kids had to make straight A's and bla bla bla. She was fine when my kids were going through their rough patches in their early teens but she started pulling away from me when her kids started going through theirs. But when I think back and we'd talk about different kids in school she always had the attitude of my kids would never do that. Well they did and I guess she was embarrased and shocked that her kids were just normal kids afterall.

  	The LV bags sound beautiful but out of my price range. We'll be lucky if we ever get college paid for and our 22yr old living on her own and supporting herself


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 30, 2011)

Yes, I feel it has run its course in the sense that we only had one thing in common. Reading. We love to read. But she isn't chatting about books anymore, so along with all the other stuff going on, we haven't any common ground to get back to.  I told her I felt like everything I did or said made her judge me or got her angry. She wrote back and wanted to know when she was angry at me and that she never has been angry at me.  Okay. Disappointed, hateful, cruel. lol  Does she want a list? I decided it was best not to answer her at all.  Her desperation to keep me close to play her cousin game is not encouraging me to stay in touch.  Sometimes space, moving on and finding friends with similar interests is a very healthy thing! 

  	Windows wide open! It isn't hot or humid, so taking advantage of the nicer weather and taking lots of naps to catch up on some long needed sleep!  Or reading, but my eyes keep getting heavy so I guess I am tired!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 30, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Yes, I feel it has run its course in the sense that we only had one thing in common. Reading. We love to read. But she isn't chatting about books anymore, so along with all the other stuff going on, we haven't any common ground to get back to.  I told her I felt like everything I did or said made her judge me or got her angry. She wrote back and wanted to know when she was angry at me and that she never has been angry at me.  Okay. Disappointed, hateful, cruel. lol  Does she want a list? I decided it was best not to answer her at all.  Her desperation to keep me close to play her cousin game is not encouraging me to stay in touch.  Sometimes space, moving on and finding friends with similar interests is a very healthy thing!
> 
> Windows wide open! It isn't hot or humid, so taking advantage of the nicer weather and taking lots of naps to catch up on some long needed sleep!  Or reading, but my eyes keep getting heavy so I guess I am tired!


  	luckily where i am it's not so humid now. we have had quite a bit of rain too which has cooled everything down!  and i wouldn't bother replying to her email to be honest. honestly she sounds so very odd.

Naughty Nautical revisited - my blog post today is a look that i did re-creating the promo imagine for another one of my fave mac collections! take a peek if you fancy   my day was very hectic too today  my store still doesn't look as good as it should and i have my area manager coming down in the morning! argh!!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Jun 30, 2011)

Years ago, I was looking at a Fendi bag and the lady offered to pass it for trying on .. I thought it was funny and asked how, she pointed to the mirror and man did I ever look good in it!  It was like  over 10000$ and likely limited, gorgeous small spy bag, it had wonderful imagery and colour within these fine slices in the fabric.... I understood the allure with that bag but wouldn't feel comfortable out in society with it - if you can't afford the car and driver, probably not safe to walk around in public with that sort of bag.


  	PS.  Did you ladies see my post about the conflict handbags? http://www.specktra.net/forum/thread/175929/conflict-handbags#post_2136246


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 30, 2011)

WhatWouldJoanDo said:


> PS.  Did you ladies see my post about the conflict handbags? http://www.specktra.net/forum/thread/175929/conflict-handbags#post_2136246



 	I just read your link. Unfreakinbelievable to treat workers this way. I love your stuff people but not going to give you my money.


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 30, 2011)

Lou-- I love your Naughty Nauticals, very pretty.  look, very pre    Those colors look great with your eyetttThose colors really work great with your eyes.

  	I always loved that promo pic for that collection. It's one of my favs.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 30, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Lou-- I love your Naughty Nauticals, very pretty.  look, very pre    Those colors look great with your eyetttThose colors really work great with your eyes.
> 
> I always loved that promo pic for that collection. It's one of my favs.


	thansk so much sweetie! yeah the promo pic was so lovely!

  	have a great day guys. not long until the weekend now!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jul 1, 2011)

Very cute look, Lou! You did a great job on it and those colour blues look good on you!  They have some great promo pics for MU lines.  I love the Byzance ones for Chanel, too.  But are they actually wearing something from it?  lol I just want their clothes and jewelry!  I can't wait for this afternoon when my order arrives!  I replied to the post about the handbags on the original thread. My husband is grouchy as can be with end of month/quarter stuff. He skipped breakfast. He got 4 hours of sleep.  It is ridiculous. I am staying far away from him. He is slamming things around so I just closed his door and told him to slam by himself.  I am sick of him working from home all the time.

  	That lady keeps emailing me and trying to patch things up. I wish she would just leave me alone!  I am not in the mood for her games!  I just want to hide in a book or run some errands. Anything but drama!!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Jul 1, 2011)

Happy Canada Day !!!! 144 years young!!!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 1, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Very cute look, Lou! You did a great job on it and those colour blues look good on you!  They have some great promo pics for MU lines.  I love the Byzance ones for Chanel, too.  But are they actually wearing something from it?  lol I just want their clothes and jewelry!  I can't wait for this afternoon when my order arrives!  I replied to the post about the handbags on the original thread. My husband is grouchy as can be with end of month/quarter stuff. He skipped breakfast. He got 4 hours of sleep.  It is ridiculous. I am staying far away from him. He is slamming things around so I just closed his door and told him to slam by himself.  I am sick of him working from home all the time.
> 
> That lady keeps emailing me and trying to patch things up. I wish she would just leave me alone!  I am not in the mood for her games!  I just want to hide in a book or run some errands. Anything but drama!!


	thansk you! i like promo pics too! and the jewelery in the Byzance promo is amazing!! i wonder if it is chanel stuff that you ca\n actually buy?  sorry your hubby is being grumpy - 4 hours sleep is not good enough when you are working so hard. in fact i dont think i could function on 4 hours sleep!  Honestly i would ignore her emails - if you reply it will fuel the fire!

  	Happy Canada day guys! My day has gone well. My sales guy did very well in his interviews and such today and did some very interesting things. I do hope that his hard work pays off!!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 1, 2011)

Selena Gomez ‘Who Says’ music video tutorial - my latest video is up. even if you don't like Selena it is a pretty look. i used the naked palette for this and it's very quick and easy to do  i do love Selena though and think that the song is so sweet and really nice to listen to


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Jul 1, 2011)

Already watched it!  And, oddly enough I was wearing vivid blue eyeshadow yesterday when you posted the blue look!!
  	I am so into colour this Summer, but will remember your Selena look for Fall.



LMD84 said:


> Selena Gomez ‘Who Says’ music video tutorial - my latest video is up. even if you don't like Selena it is a pretty look. i used the naked palette for this and it's very quick and easy to do  i do love Selena though and think that the song is so sweet and really nice to listen to


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm psyched!  Just sold a single deck for $350.00! That pays for my Byzance collection and then some!  Hurrah!!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Jul 1, 2011)

Hey everyone!

  	Happy Canada Day!  I'm running around doing some last minute packing and laundry before heading up to my parents place for the long weekend, but I had some news I wanted to share with you....

  	I got a job!!! 

  	I'm really excited, because it's at a great school here in Toronto - it's only part time, but it still has great pay for what it is and full benefits, so I'm feeling a little bit less stressed about money!!  The only thing is, that means Jerome and I are staying, and at least for a few years, which is sad, because we really wanted to teach internationally together  And now Jerome is still looking for a job, but the prospects are much more grim for him because he doesn't have French of Spec Ed qualifications, which is pretty much all they're looking for at the moment! 

  	Off for the weekend, but I hope everyone is doing well and you enjoy a few days off if you have them!


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 1, 2011)

Jenn---
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  on the job. That's great news. Hopefully Jerome has good luck coming his way also.



  	Debi--How great is that to sell one for $350? Way to go.


  	Happy Canada Day you guys.


  	I hope everyone has a safe and fun 4th of July weekend.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jul 2, 2011)

Jen~Congrats on the job! I hope Jerome finds something to his liking in the very near future and that things can settle down for you both for a while before moving on to other countries, etc.! 

  	Everyone enjoy your holiday weekends!  Happy Canada Day, a day late!!  Happy 4th of July!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 2, 2011)

JennsJewelz said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Happy Canada Day!  I'm running around doing some last minute packing and laundry before heading up to my parents place for the long weekend, but I had some news I wanted to share with you....
> 
> ...


  	well congratulations on your job! that is absolutely brilliant news! and i do hope that Jerome finds something very soon. i am sure that if he keeps looking something will turn up for him. i am just pleased you don't have to stress over money as much 

Keep it clean kids - my latest blog post on the awesome pocket bacs! i swear i have a silly amount of hand sanitizers!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jul 3, 2011)

Hopping in to say hello! We are having a nice holiday weekend!  Not sure what is on for today, but Friday was a trip to the mall (always fun!), yesterday we went to our local nursery, then toured the Concord Museum, hit up a bookstore, back home for Chinese food leftovers (got it Friday evening) and watched the movie Empire of the Sun, which we had not seen for a while.  So far the neighbourhood is very quiet and in summer mode.  Some kids are working now, others go off to campy, or stay inside cool homes.  Not much activity out in the heat. Bad thunderstorms expected later this afternoon.  I seem to have fallen in love with Chanel nail polish, but glad they are limited and would never buy every single one that comes out at that price. They would have to be something very wearable, so loving Chanel's Quartz from the fall collection right now!  Love the blog about the anti bacterial goodies from Bath and Body Works, Lou!  Twilight Woods and Warm Vanilla Sugar are my favourites only I like the HandiBacs that are both antibacterial and a cream and smell incredible!  They have amazing sales that just draw you in, but I am stocked up for about a year now!   lol  Still, I am asking for these in my stocking!!  Nothing like looking to the future!

  	Hope everyone has a lovely weekend!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 3, 2011)

sounds like you are having a great weekend Debi!!  things are pretty quiet for me. i've been busy at home editing, cleaning, doing some prep work and writing blog posts. i'm soon to be having a shower and washing my make up off! i feel all grimey!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jul 3, 2011)

Yep, lots of fun, finally!  Today we slept in late again, but not as bad as previous days. While hubby ran some errands I cleaned up a bit and then we had a brunch. We zoomed over to the mall to walk off our calories and I got the Peridot n/p by Chanel, so now I have all 3 fall colours and love them!  Sadly they didn't have some lipsticks I wanted so went to Estee Lauder and found a few I liked, but they only had 1 in stock. lol Nordie better stock up before the 15th when they have their Anniversary sale.  Everything looks like it is running low because loads of people have been shopping the mall for the past few weeks.  Sales everywhere on summer stuff. It is hard to believe the fall stuff will start coming out in a week or two. Staples even had started setting up their back to school section!  We have such a short summer season, but this year I won't complain!  I detest the heat and humidity and can't wait until September. It is coming fast.  Oh, and tried to buy those smaller MAC Fix + for my purse ( I really needed it today in the heat) but no one had it, so must order online.  That rotted!  Anyhow, fun day all around, hot dogs for supper and just finished watching Phantom of the Opera, which I love!  Time to play a bit and read myself to sleep!  July 4th tomorrow....at night we will watch the fireworks and symphony in Boston on TV.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 4, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Yep, lots of fun, finally!  Today we slept in late again, but not as bad as previous days. While hubby ran some errands I cleaned up a bit and then we had a brunch. We zoomed over to the mall to walk off our calories and I got the Peridot n/p by Chanel, so now I have all 3 fall colours and love them!  Sadly they didn't have some lipsticks I wanted so went to Estee Lauder and found a few I liked, but they only had 1 in stock. lol Nordie better stock up before the 15th when they have their Anniversary sale.  Everything looks like it is running low because loads of people have been shopping the mall for the past few weeks.  Sales everywhere on summer stuff. It is hard to believe the fall stuff will start coming out in a week or two. Staples even had started setting up their back to school section!  We have such a short summer season, but this year I won't complain!  I detest the heat and humidity and can't wait until September. It is coming fast.  Oh, and tried to buy those smaller MAC Fix + for my purse ( I really needed it today in the heat) but no one had it, so must order online.  That rotted!  Anyhow, fun day all around, hot dogs for supper and just finished watching Phantom of the Opera, which I love!  Time to play a bit and read myself to sleep!  July 4th tomorrow....at night we will watch the fireworks and symphony in Boston on TV.


  	that sucks that the mini fix+ and bits were sold out. but on the plus side you have the beautiful peridot!! i would love that polish but sadly i really can't afford to spend that much on one. i shall be buying two of the gel shadows though next month when they arrive here  and i love the phantom!!! i have seen it in london which was amazing. plus a russian ice skating company did a version of it on ice one year which my mum took me to see many years ago. that was impressive too


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jul 4, 2011)

I know! I was really looking forward to stuffing one in my purse and spritzing myself with it during the hot day. Yesterday would have been a perfect day to give it a trial run!  I will order it via online.  Oh, please tell me about that Lightscapes (?) MSF, as I was not around the first time it was out!  Any pics or descriptions?  I only treated myself to the Chanel polishes for selling off one of my most expensive decks. I wanted to put part of that money to a special treat and this was a good choice!   

  	No breakfast yet. Hubby is lazy and asleep. I have the first floor all dusted before the heat of the day sets in!  lol


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 4, 2011)

http://youtu.be/Ja3xwoo4lZQ - if you check out todays specktra youtube video i show lightscapade in detail and have a swatch photo too! it is very lovely and makes a nice highlight. on my paler skin it doesn't show up loads - but gives a lovely sheen. 

  	i have had a bad day at work - my new ass manager is the guy that i don't like. and my poor sales guy who really deserved the position has been turned down so is a touch upset too


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jul 4, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> http://youtu.be/Ja3xwoo4lZQ - if you check out todays specktra youtube video i show lightscapade in detail and have a swatch photo too! it is very lovely and makes a nice highlight. on my paler skin it doesn't show up loads - but gives a lovely sheen.
> 
> i have had a bad day at work - my new ass manager is the guy that i don't like. and my poor sales guy who really deserved the position has been turned down so is a touch upset too


  	Oh no.  I am so sorry.  Well, things do change and he may end up not being as qualified or as good as his job as everyone thinks he will be, so let's hope if that happens your other guy will be a shoe in.  In the meantime if it means getting another day off now and again for you, take it. You haven't had much time for yourself and working 5 days instead of 6 it will be worthwhile. 

  	On another sad note, my Chanel n/p just peeled.  Not even 48 hours in.  What a bummer.  It flaked off like a piece of tinfoil. Yep. These will be save for special occasions, but I won't splurge on any more of them. What a pity.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh, and cool video! Thank you for putting it up! I have to rewatch it with pen in hand and make a wishlist!  I saw 4-5 MSF's that I want!  lol


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 4, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Oh, and cool video! Thank you for putting it up! I have to rewatch it with pen in hand and make a wishlist!  I saw 4-5 MSF's that I want!  lol


  	hee hee! i'm pleased you liked it!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 5, 2011)

Happy 4th of July, Debi!

  	Lou - Sorry to hear that your friend didn't get the manager position.  So you have to work closely with the guy you don't like now that he is the manger?


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 5, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Happy 4th of July, Debi!
> 
> Lou - Sorry to hear that your friend didn't get the manager position.  So you have to work closely with the guy you don't like now that he is the manger?


  	yeah it kinda sucks. and i'm manager of the store but this new guy will be my deputy manager - which means when i am not in he will run my store. what has annoyed me the most is that i am off all next week and his first day is monday. he won't know where anything is has had no training and i can imagine will be asking my sales guy (who didn't get the job) how to do things - which of course he is not going to be impressed with at all!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jul 5, 2011)

Hurray for having next week off, first of all!  You must be thrilled about that!  Any plans yet?  Too bad they couldn't have him come in this week first, at least for a day or two to get used to the place.  Just stay away from the phone or they will be calling you all during your vacation and that is not fair.  Sadly, there isn't anything you can do about it so let's just hope those two works things out and get along and maybe a miracle will happen while you are away. You will come back to a perfectly smooth sailing store!   

  	I've been lazy. It is super hot and humid so I am hiding in my home, enjoying the A/C and pondering if I want to buy anything from the Semi Precious collection.  I have so many things here and there that I want and don't need any of it!  On days like this I flick on some bronzer and blush or a pretty creme blush and RC shine and that is it!  A squirt of perfume and I am happy.  It is too hot to fuss over looks that will just melt anyhow!!  And I discovered the fun of FB's game Gardens of Time, which is unbelievable addicting!  Shame on me!  But the house is dusted, the towels are done, the sheets are done, so not so bad!!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 6, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Hurray for having next week off, first of all!  You must be thrilled about that!  Any plans yet?  Too bad they couldn't have him come in this week first, at least for a day or two to get used to the place.  Just stay away from the phone or they will be calling you all during your vacation and that is not fair.  Sadly, there isn't anything you can do about it so let's just hope those two works things out and get along and maybe a miracle will happen while you are away. You will come back to a perfectly smooth sailing store!
> 
> I've been lazy. It is super hot and humid so I am hiding in my home, enjoying the A/C and pondering if I want to buy anything from the Semi Precious collection.  I have so many things here and there that I want and don't need any of it!  On days like this I flick on some bronzer and blush or a pretty creme blush and RC shine and that is it!  A squirt of perfume and I am happy.  It is too hot to fuss over looks that will just melt anyhow!!  And I discovered the fun of FB's game Gardens of Time, which is unbelievable addicting!  Shame on me!  But the house is dusted, the towels are done, the sheets are done, so not so bad!!


  	yeah i am pretty excited about having a week off! i am going out shopping with another specktra member one day which will be nice. we'll be heading to mac i am sure!  and then me and nick will be seeing harry potter one day at the cinema and going out for a meal. we're not going too far away because i literally want to stay home and relax and catch up on things i haven't done for the past 7 weeks! like reading and movie watching!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jul 6, 2011)

Sometimes those are the best vacations and are what my husband and I desperately need to do. I have time to clean house and clean up my own things, but he has a million projects piling up from not taking any vacation days and nothing in a row, like a real vacation.  I wish he would get his act together.  I know work is insane, but he has no life now, either.  I am about to have a late breakfast and get some stuff done around the house before the heat sets in.  Around 95 and humid today, with bad storms this afternoon and tonight.  A little cooler in the near future. I can't wait! 

  	I did finally get over to the MAC site and ordered a few things from the Semi Precious collection.  I am having trouble getting excited over their collections since most have been real disappointments quality-wise to me.  I bought the 3 lightest (or pinkiest!) MSF's. I meant to get that lipstick and blush, but they were already sold out.  I don't even feel badly about it because I don't need either. But I did buy 2 of those mine Fix+ to put in my bag while day-tripping.  It will feel so good to spritz myself with it!  I still have a wee bit more of Chanel I want, but at the moment no tarot income so must take it slower and carefully!  Reading and movie watching sounds perfect!!!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 6, 2011)

i hope you enjoy all your goodies Debi. 

  	i have had a bad day today. rubbish to deal with at work again  i was mystery shopped yesterday and the woman commented on how when she entered the store i was on the phone taking a personal call - totally untrue! i was speaking to another manager about going to birmingham with him for a training session! my area manager is visiting tomorrow anyway so no doubt i will have to talk about that with him. so frustrating  i never make or take personal calls. they can check the phone bills if they want because the other manager even called me! not me calling him  i know it sounds stupid to get bothered by it but i know it will cause me issues


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jul 6, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> i hope you enjoy all your goodies Debi.
> 
> i have had a bad day today. rubbish to deal with at work again  i was mystery shopped yesterday and the woman commented on how when she entered the store i was on the phone taking a personal call - totally untrue! i was speaking to another manager about going to birmingham with him for a training session! my area manager is visiting tomorrow anyway so no doubt i will have to talk about that with him. so frustrating  i never make or take personal calls. they can check the phone bills if they want because the other manager even called me! not me calling him  i know it sounds stupid to get bothered by it but i know it will cause me issues


	Woah, what is mystery shopped? Is that when the company hires someone to pose as a shopper to check out what is going on?  Tacky!  I say come live over here, Lou!  Sounds rather stalkish to me.  Creepy... Like you said, you have proof. The time, the day, the phone bill.  Have your area manager speak up because that is not fair, at all.  Let him settle the issue and don't hesitate to bring it to his attention tomorrow.  Clear your name. 

  	I'm still hiding in the house. Not much is getting done, so I better put it into high gear. I am one of those people who does nothing productive for hours and then in 1 gets everything done like a madwoman!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 6, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Woah, what is mystery shopped? Is that when the company hires someone to pose as a shopper to check out what is going on?  Tacky!  I say come live over here, Lou!  Sounds rather stalkish to me.  Creepy... Like you said, you have proof. The time, the day, the phone bill.  Have your area manager speak up because that is not fair, at all.  Let him settle the issue and don't hesitate to bring it to his attention tomorrow.  Clear your name.
> I'm still hiding in the house. Not much is getting done, so I better put it into high gear. I am one of those people who does nothing productive for hours and then in 1 gets everything done like a madwoman!


  	yeah i get these mystery shoppers every month and i always get 100%. so this result was 88% so was very bad for me  she also moaned that i only showed her one item - i tried showing others but she said she didn't like them!! what else could i do? force it in her hand?! but then she goes on to say how nice i was, really knew my stuff and made her feel at home and not uncomfortable like some stores do  i can't win!! to cheer myself up i popped to my neighbours to cuddle the kittens. they are about 3 weeks old now and are so cute. all very small but now have opened eyes but not steady on their feet yet. i have picked out the one i want too - it's called Moo. I am hoping Nick will let me have her! hee hee!

  	Lol!! Debi you sound like Nick! he will sit and chill for hours and then go crazy in the last hour and get a stupid amount of stuff done! silly though because he tires himself right out again!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jul 6, 2011)

LOL Yep. That is me. Do everything in a blitz and then take a 2 hour nap!  When I am really energized it flips my husband out because I want to go from place to place and not take a break.  He acts like an old man! Hehehehe...  Moo!  Oh, you need MooKitty to keep you company with all the other cats (I so want to call you the cat lady!). What will your other cats think about this?  Will they be okay, do you think?  Bring home Moo's scent now so they get used to it and bake yummy things to soften up Nick.  

  	I think you should throw it all back into the mystery shopper's face. Tell them you could tell she was not a real shopper by the way she behaved or that you were suspicious of her and thought she might shoplift a 52 inch screen, so were preoccupied by her actions and didn't want to sell to her.  Muahahahaha...    Only kidding!!!


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 6, 2011)

Lou--I hope things get better at work, sucks being mystery shopped. I hate that your guy did not get the position. But yay for a week off. Like Debi said stay away from your phone, unplug it.

  	Debi--I need a blitz. I'm slowly walking around throwing some laundry in and need to go hit the kitchen. It's a sunny day so I'm hanging a lot of stuff outside to dry. With it being so freakin hot our electric bill was through the roof. I was shocked when it came yesterday.

  	Everything is set up for Ishmael and he is having a really bad week so I do know it is the right thing to do and the right time. It will be on this coming Monday the 11th. His dr is off this week and I wanted him to be the one to do it. I'm not dealing well with it all. I'm getting no sleep and as usual with stress I'm eating everything in site and then some. I guess I'm stuffing sown my emotions even though when alone and at night letting them out. I'm just not going to worry about the eating right now, too much other stuff going on. I'll get on track with that later.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 7, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Lou--I hope things get better at work, sucks being mystery shopped. I hate that your guy did not get the position. But yay for a week off. Like Debi said stay away from your phone, unplug it.
> 
> Debi--I need a blitz. I'm slowly walking around throwing some laundry in and need to go hit the kitchen. It's a sunny day so I'm hanging a lot of stuff outside to dry. With it being so freakin hot our electric bill was through the roof. I was shocked when it came yesterday.
> 
> Everything is set up for Ishmael and he is having a really bad week so I do know it is the right thing to do and the right time. It will be on this coming Monday the 11th. His dr is off this week and I wanted him to be the one to do it. I'm not dealing well with it all. I'm getting no sleep and as usual with stress I'm eating everything in site and then some. I guess I'm stuffing sown my emotions even though when alone and at night letting them out. I'm just not going to worry about the eating right now, too much other stuff going on. I'll get on track with that later.


	oh sweetie i am so sorry about how you are feeling - but you really must try and sleep. you are doing the right thing and Ishmael knows this too. and don't worry about food - i'm another that 'eats her feelings' but when things get settled you will be back on track. i'm thinking of you


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Jul 7, 2011)

Don't anticipate the "bad issues".  Just respond to the questions later if and when - sounds totally fine.  And if the response is don't be so friendly even with other manager's about work events on work time then take it as feedback (but I doubt it).  You could call the area manager and be proactive if it super bothers you.



LMD84 said:


> i hope you enjoy all your goodies Debi.
> 
> i have had a bad day today. rubbish to deal with at work again  i was mystery shopped yesterday and the woman commented on how when she entered the store i was on the phone taking a personal call - totally untrue! i was speaking to another manager about going to birmingham with him for a training session! my area manager is visiting tomorrow anyway so no doubt i will have to talk about that with him. so frustrating  i never make or take personal calls. they can check the phone bills if they want because the other manager even called me! not me calling him  i know it sounds stupid to get bothered by it but i know it will cause me issues


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 7, 2011)

Sorry about the mystery shopper, Lou 

  	I'm the same way, Debi, about getting things done. I'll be lazy for hours (or days haha) and then suddenly jump into gear and bang out a bunch of chores or errands. I need to learn to be more consistent with stuff though... Maybe it's too late for that 

  	I just got home from my mac counter and I plan on spending the rest of my day trying to be productive. I need to clean clean clean today. But, that's what I said yesterday too. Blah.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jul 7, 2011)

Aw, Lou.  Don't let the situation at your job get to you like this. I know it is much easier said than done, but believe me, eventually you will hardly look back on this phase of your life. I really have to conjure up memories to think back to when I was hobnobbing with the VP's at the bank I worked at.  I started off as a teller and went into the Computer Services department. Suddenly I found myself receiving raises and promotions every 3-6 mnths until I was on the level of senior manager, but on the techy side of things.  At that point my job was boring. To grab coffee, walk around, rub elbows with the VP's and occasionally take a call or work on a major problem.  After work I was expected to play tennis or go cross country skiing with them.  I was paid well, had paid vacation time, full health and dental. And I left. I was bored to death. All the stuff I was interested in had been taken away from me.  Bosses came and went, co-workers off to get married or have babies. Now it seems like eons ago and a very small part of my life. I remember being upset at situations in various jobs and under so much pressure.  Now it seems like stupid stuff in comparison with the real crap life throws at us.  Put on some bright nail polish, some glitter and a big smile on your face and keep reminding yourself that your vacation is coming up!!  Yay!! xo


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 7, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Aw, Lou.  Don't let the situation at your job get to you like this. I know it is much easier said than done, but believe me, eventually you will hardly look back on this phase of your life. I really have to conjure up memories to think back to when I was hobnobbing with the VP's at the bank I worked at.  I started off as a teller and went into the Computer Services department. Suddenly I found myself receiving raises and promotions every 3-6 mnths until I was on the level of senior manager, but on the techy side of things.  At that point my job was boring. To grab coffee, walk around, rub elbows with the VP's and occasionally take a call or work on a major problem.  After work I was expected to play tennis or go cross country skiing with them.  I was paid well, had paid vacation time, full health and dental. And I left. I was bored to death. All the stuff I was interested in had been taken away from me.  Bosses came and went, co-workers off to get married or have babies. Now it seems like eons ago and a very small part of my life. I remember being upset at situations in various jobs and under so much pressure.  Now it seems like stupid stuff in comparison with the real crap life throws at us.  Put on some bright nail polish, some glitter and a big smile on your face and keep reminding yourself that your vacation is coming up!!  Yay!! xo


	oh wow! yes i guess it shows that even though you are 'successful' you may not get the happiness to go with it. i understand why you felt like that and i don't think i would be completely happy about doing things after work hours with them! lol! when the clock hits 5.30 that is my time!! i have filmed some tutorials tonight and am wearing stupidly sparkly stuff right now so i do feel much better!! hee hee!

  	i hope everybody is doing ok. anybody got some exciting plans for this weekend?


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Jul 7, 2011)

Funny how things work out sometimes for the best - now you know that you are supported and valued in your workplace by your area manager! Hundred times better than just a neutral check up!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jul 7, 2011)

No special plans, though I would LOVE to go to Harry Potter.  I think it opens tomorrow night, doesn't it?  Or tomorrow. Oh, to grab a seat for the last one.  I will be so sad through it all.  And have to start the books and movies from the beginning to cheer myself up. I seriously need my own Diagon Alley!   

  	Hubby brought me to the mall and then B&N this evening. What I could not get online via MAC for the semi precious collection, I was able to get from Nordstroms and the MAC store!  Yay!  My other stuff arrives tomorrow so will put up that haul together. Very happy now!  I also made a fun bright coloured quad inspired by JuicyStar's latest video, but picked out colours more suited to me, so bright yellow, bright orange, bright pink and bright purple for that Summer Sunset look!  I can't wait to wear it. Played around with colours this evening, so I have an idea what it will look like and love it! 

  	Sparkly nails.  Happy Anniversary, by OPI.  White and sparkly and perfect for these super hot days!  July is usually the hottest month and makes me grouchy!!  Hurrah for glitter!  I still think we should be called the GlitterGals instead of Bimbos!  So much classier!!  lol xo

  	P.S.~ Nevermind. Harry Potter doesn't come out until the 15th. Boo hiss! 
  	P.S.S.~ After all the Chanel shopping I have done lately, it was rather refreshing to go back to MAC which is so much more affordable and does the job well!  It has been a while. And the lady missed me!  So we chatted eyeshadow and lipstick colours.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 7, 2011)

Debi - thanks for the wise words you share. I need to learn and not let work ruin other aspects of my life. You are right, if I think back now some of the things were not worth getting upset about at all. Harry Potter openes on the 14th for us, but I know the seats for the entire weekend will be booked. I probably can only watch on the 23rd weekend or even later. I agree, sometimes it is refreshing to go back to mac after buying from chanel for so long. The only thing is I can't bring myself to buy another mac lipstick or lipgloss anymore. I'm hooked on chanel lippies and everything else just doesn't live up to my expectations. I saw semi precious today and was underwhelmed. I only bought 234.

  	Lou - sorry about the stress you are facing at work. Don't worry about it too much. Be confident, you are a very capable leader. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Great that you are feeling better.

  	I don't have any plans this weekend. Just want to catch up with the tv programmes I have recorded in my dvr. I will probably head to town for a short while tomorrow to do some quick shopping, and check out the ysl chromatic quads which I'm thinking of buying one. Strangely I want to spend time playing with my makeup. I have been feeling various degree of dizzyness since 2 weeks ago, nothing so bad until everything is spinning dramatically around me, but I do feel lightheaded. I just hope that it will go away soon.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 8, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Debi - thanks for the wise words you share. I need to learn and not let work ruin other aspects of my life. You are right, if I think back now some of the things were not worth getting upset about at all. Harry Potter openes on the 14th for us, but I know the seats for the entire weekend will be booked. I probably can only watch on the 23rd weekend or even later. I agree, sometimes it is refreshing to go back to mac after buying from chanel for so long. The only thing is I can't bring myself to buy another mac lipstick or lipgloss anymore. I'm hooked on chanel lippies and everything else just doesn't live up to my expectations. I saw semi precious today and was underwhelmed. I only bought 234.
> 
> Lou - sorry about the stress you are facing at work. Don't worry about it too much. Be confident, you are a very capable leader.
> 
> ...


  	oh yes i have a few shows to catch up on! housewives of oc, true blood and pretty little liars!  and i'm sorry about your dizzy spells. have you seen a doctor because it sounds a bit worrying  i hope you're ok sweetie!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks and enjoy the shows! Maybe I'm just tired. I have periods where I feel dizzy and whenever I tell doctors, they would brush me off and said it's not like I'm so dizzy that I can't walk at all. So I don't feel like consulting them now.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 8, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Thanks and enjoy the shows! Maybe I'm just tired. I have periods where I feel dizzy and whenever I tell doctors, they would brush me off and said it's not like I'm so dizzy that I can't walk at all. So I don't feel like consulting them now.


	yeah sadly doctors can be like that sometimes. i have been with various things and they brush them off  i hope that some relaxing and sleep helps you.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks, Lou! I will take good care of myself.  I'm disappointed to hear that doctors at your country also do that. I thought it was because the doctors I saw were unprofessional and unexperienced. I will catch up with your blog this weekend, always a great joy to watch and read them!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jul 8, 2011)

Miss QQ~Isn't it funny how we get spoiled by certain brands of makeup? My favourite shadows are MAC and Dior.  Favourite blushes go to MAC and MUFE and NARS.  Lipsticks to Chanel, Revlon, MAC, Dior and Esteee Lauder.  Gloss is MAC and NARS.  Concealer to Bobbi Brown and MAC.  Foundation to Estee Lauder and MUFE. Powder to Maybelline!  I am all over the place with my favs!  Chanel lipstick is so luxurious on the lips, but I still love my MAC because it seems to have the longest staying power and paired up with a gloss it always look fantastic and last forever.  I love doing my lips, traveling 45 minutes to the mall, shopping for several hours, 45 minutes home and my lipstick/gloss looks like it was just applied. That is good makeup!  

  	I hope your dizzy spells go away. It could be from a myriad of things.  Sinus infection, allergies, anxiety, pregnancy, menopause, over tired, stress/headaches, inner ear infection.  My pet peeve is doctors who do nothing, so I go over their head and find one who will pay attention.  It has a tendency to completely humiliate my own physician who then learns to listen.  I don't care for my present physician, but I have to take what I can get in the area and go to the ER for anything more important.  Never fails that the worst stuff happens off hours anyhow!  I swear any flu, bug or questionable ailment happens on a Friday or Saturday for me! 

  	Lou~I am jealous that you will have reserved plans for Harry Potter!!  You will have to tell me EVERYTHING!  With the way my cramps come and go I can't do that right now.  And I want to go when it is not packed to the brim, so will wait a bit. I wish it would just hurry up and be out on DVD...let's hope it is out for my birthday (November 27th) or Christmas! 

  	Time for lunch and my MAC goodies should come any time now!  Yay!!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 8, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Miss QQ~Isn't it funny how we get spoiled by certain brands of makeup? My favourite shadows are MAC and Dior.  Favourite blushes go to MAC and MUFE and NARS.  Lipsticks to Chanel, Revlon, MAC, Dior and Esteee Lauder.  Gloss is MAC and NARS.  Concealer to Bobbi Brown and MAC.  Foundation to Estee Lauder and MUFE. Powder to Maybelline!  I am all over the place with my favs!  Chanel lipstick is so luxurious on the lips, but I still love my MAC because it seems to have the longest staying power and paired up with a gloss it always look fantastic and last forever.  I love doing my lips, traveling 45 minutes to the mall, shopping for several hours, 45 minutes home and my lipstick/gloss looks like it was just applied. That is good makeup!
> 
> I hope your dizzy spells go away. It could be from a myriad of things.  Sinus infection, allergies, anxiety, pregnancy, menopause, over tired, stress/headaches, inner ear infection.  My pet peeve is doctors who do nothing, so I go over their head and find one who will pay attention.  It has a tendency to completely humiliate my own physician who then learns to listen.  I don't care for my present physician, but I have to take what I can get in the area and go to the ER for anything more important.  Never fails that the worst stuff happens off hours anyhow!  I swear any flu, bug or questionable ailment happens on a Friday or Saturday for me!
> 
> ...


  	oh don't worry i shall let you know what i think. people in the uk go crazy for harry potter and sometimes if you go on opening day you see people dressed up as the characters which is pretty funny!!

  	i don't have much specktra time tonight because i'm going for a meal in a grill bar that has just opened. nick is coming as well as a couple of friends. i'm looking forward to having a glass of wine! when i got home i was not impressed to see that a kitty had been sick.... which happened to go on my macbook! washing puke off my macbook is not good. thanks goodness most of it went on the carpet! although i shouldn't really leave it on the floor seeing as i saved up for it for what felt like a year and i would be lost without it now!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jul 8, 2011)

lol Oh, Lou!  Honestly, those cats of yours are always vomiting!  Tell them to keep their food down!!  We had some cool Harry Potter parties around here, as well. Big stores like B&N stayed open late (until 3am) so people could stand in line, listen to others read chapters from previous books and then buy the book once it was released.  Our local bookstore had midnight parties where people dressed up and say around until after midnight, too!  It was always so exciting and I can't believe we will never feel that thrill again. Truly, as an English major, we have lived through history to see a children's book become so popular to get both kids and adults and all ages reading, plus turned into a successful series and movies for each book, is unthinkable.  We probably will never see anything like it again in our life time.  As books become more available on e-readers that party sensation at bookstores will be gone and so will the community spirit that fed it. 

  	On another note I hit it big at the antique store and finally got "Bunny" (my FB friends know him) a Victorian black stove, so been busy with that all afternoon. And my MAC order came, all gorgeous. I have never had so many MSF's and now I want more from this collection. Bad me!!!  And I am in love with my mini Fix+'s!!!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 9, 2011)

oh i know! it was hair balls or something - not nice at all!!! i guess most cats would vomit outside after eating grass - but because mine are house cats i have to put up with the messes! and that's great that you got 'bunny'!! sounds very nice indeed!  and yes i agree that book store parties and such will never happen again - mianly due to online retailers being so popular and such now.

  	i'm so excited today - my last day of work before my week off! nick has surprised me too and booked our harry potter tickets for friday 15th at 12.30  after we have seen the movie we are going to have some lunch out and do a spot of shopping  woo!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Jul 9, 2011)

After no makeup for the last 3 days I will take time for me today ... and then dinner party tonight (maybe two looks lol!) Family was visiting this week and I gave my Mom NARS Violetta since the matte lilac is so pretty on her and the darker/brighter colour as a liner she can use ... I still have it in a palette. Mom has always been better at makeup than me: a natural to look great in only lipstick (all shades of reds) and the skills to do gorgeous shadow and even waxing eyebrows .... So, after my makeup study beginning December/January it was a cool feeling to share something with her.  Of course she's been checking my blog and assumed I had Dogon and wanted to wear it and I disappointingly did not Ha!:  Isn't that the way it always is? ;-)


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 9, 2011)

WhatWouldJoanDo said:


> After no makeup for the last 3 days I will take time for me today ... and then dinner party tonight (maybe two looks lol!) Family was visiting this week and I gave my Mom NARS Violetta since the matte lilac is so pretty on her and the darker/brighter colour as a liner she can use ... I still have it in a palette. Mom has always been better at makeup than me: a natural to look great in only lipstick (all shades of reds) and the skills to do gorgeous shadow and even waxing eyebrows .... So, after my makeup study beginning December/January it was a cool feeling to share something with her.  Of course she's been checking my blog and assumed I had Dogon and wanted to wear it and I disappointingly did not Ha!:  Isn't that the way it always is? ;-)


  	oh enjoy the dinner party! i hope you have lots of fun. and that is so sweet that you gave away violetta to your mum! i bet she was over the moon. and it's so sweet that she reads your blog too! my mum reads the stuff i do on specktra and always texts me about it! so funny! my mum doesn;t really wear make up though that much anymore so i guess it doesn;t mean as much to her.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jul 9, 2011)

Lou~I bet she is super proud of you and I would not be surprised if you inspire her to play with MU more again.    I had a super busy day. Antique stores in several towns, luncheon with the hubby and then to the mall, and ice-cream for supper. OMG....shame on us!  lol  But I wanted to go back and check out the e/s from the semi precious collection. They are seriously gorgeous, but I feel they are so unique that you need to swatch them and see them for yourself to decide if they are for you and what colours. The pictures anyone has done just don't do it justice. Lots of glitter in them, but each one comes out so differently that you have to see what really goes well with your own personal style. Some are darker than I expected and others were a lot prettier and something I really knew I would have fun with. I have a few more I want. Up goes more tarot decks!  Then, of course, I saw a dream.  A Burberry bag, that looks like a LV style, but different colouring. Only 695.00.  Yikes!  Oh, but I want it. Why can't it be Christmas time now??? It is gorgeous and I crave it to death!!  My husband is shaking his head, thinking I am nuts, but of course he is the one who compliments me on my MU and has fun guessing what colours I use. I guess I am doing better with blending these days!  I've gone crazy for using the Peacocky collection and now wishing I bought backups for 4 favourite colours!  Now, to sell, sell, sell!!  And things are so dead on the boards!!  Wish me lots of luck!!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 10, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Lou~I bet she is super proud of you and I would not be surprised if you inspire her to play with MU more again.    I had a super busy day. Antique stores in several towns, luncheon with the hubby and then to the mall, and ice-cream for supper. OMG....shame on us!  lol  But I wanted to go back and check out the e/s from the semi precious collection. They are seriously gorgeous, but I feel they are so unique that you need to swatch them and see them for yourself to decide if they are for you and what colours. The pictures anyone has done just don't do it justice. Lots of glitter in them, but each one comes out so differently that you have to see what really goes well with your own personal style. Some are darker than I expected and others were a lot prettier and something I really knew I would have fun with. I have a few more I want. Up goes more tarot decks!  Then, of course, I saw a dream.  A Burberry bag, that looks like a LV style, but different colouring. Only 695.00.  Yikes!  Oh, but I want it. Why can't it be Christmas time now??? It is gorgeous and I crave it to death!!  My husband is shaking his head, thinking I am nuts, but of course he is the one who compliments me on my MU and has fun guessing what colours I use. I guess I am doing better with blending these days!  I've gone crazy for using the Peacocky collection and now wishing I bought backups for 4 favourite colours!  Now, to sell, sell, sell!!  And things are so dead on the boards!!  Wish me lots of luck!!


  	Debi your day sounds wonderful! esp the ice cream part! hee hee! and yes i think the semi precious shadows are really lovely. some bloggers are giving them bad reviews but in my opinion they haven't tested them out for a long enough period. one youtuber that i love to watch didn't even try them on but was telling people how fast they fade - how would she know?!  ooohh and do you have a picture or link to the burberry bag? i want to see what you are lusting after!! hee hee!

  	and yes i wish i had gotten more of the peacocky shadows - i only have three but they are so fabulous and a dream to use.  good luck with your selling!!

  	today is going to be a lazy day for me. it has been a while since i've had one of those. no baking, no cleaning... just movie watching, reading and blogging for me. i do have to finish editing a video today though but i just have to take some still photos to insert so that will be reasonably easy to do.


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 10, 2011)

Hey guys, I am way behind on the threads. I've picked up a few things from Semi Precious but of course I know i will get more.

  	Lou--glad things worked out well with the mystery shopper.

  	I want to watch your Peacocky tutorial. But it is almost 2:45 am so I will soon got to bed.

  	I had to order Harry Potter tickets when they first when on sale on Fandango. My daughter just _has_ to go to the first showing at 12:01am. I usually go with her but she has a friend in town that is a super HP fan also so their planning an afternoon of lunch and probably stand in line forever to get a good seat. Last year we saw some great costumes people were wearing. I don't remember my daughter doing too much. But this past Halloween she dressed up as Bellatrix. She loves H.B. Carter anyway. She did a pretty good job. I'll have to find a pic and post.

  	MissQQ--I hope your dizzy spells go away. If not do see a doctor or perhaps call the nurse. I hate going also. I have got to go for my annual exam and mammogram and I keep putting it off. I've been putting off going for about 7 months now so I got to get that done. I sooo hate it but its one of those things to help protect ourselves. Yay, so much fun to be a woman sometimes, not.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jul 10, 2011)

Lou~So glad you are taking a lazy day!  I will be spending part of the day putting up decks. Sold 100.00 off last night and have another one up. More to go up after breakfast. Yes, lazy us again. I hate this, actually. I am a morning person and love to have everything done by 9am so I can get out and doing or start a movie, read a book, etc.  My husband is a night person.  We have to meet in the middle or start living differently because I will be sick staying up so late all the time.  I will try to get a picture of the bag.  Certainly good inspiration for selling off more of my collection and backup decks! 

  	shadowaddict~I am behind on my girlie appointments, too, so I need to go.  I am starting to get crampy again. I did seem to have a gentler time and longer break this time around, so maybe more signs of menopause starting to show up.  Yay!  When it is official I will be the happiest person on the face of the earth!!


  	I agree about the e/s's from the Semi-Precious collection.  Heck, I bought them for the colours and sparkle. They are gorgeous in the pan and any MU collector would drool over these, not to mention the brushes. I bought one of the duals and love it and may get another. 

  	I'm going to be so broke!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 10, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Lou~So glad you are taking a lazy day!  I will be spending part of the day putting up decks. Sold 100.00 off last night and have another one up. More to go up after breakfast. Yes, lazy us again. I hate this, actually. I am a morning person and love to have everything done by 9am so I can get out and doing or start a movie, read a book, etc.  My husband is a night person.  We have to meet in the middle or start living differently because I will be sick staying up so late all the time.  I will try to get a picture of the bag.  Certainly good inspiration for selling off more of my collection and backup decks!
> 
> shadowaddict~I am behind on my girlie appointments, too, so I need to go.  I am starting to get crampy again. I did seem to have a gentler time and longer break this time around, so maybe more signs of menopause starting to show up.  Yay!  When it is official I will be the happiest person on the face of the earth!!
> 
> ...


  	congrats on selling a few more already! maybe by now even more have sold?  and yes i am quite like you and when it's my day off i try and get everything done first thing so i can then enjoy myself. i hate leaving things to the last minute or dragging them out all day. i don't see the point in that! but when nick is doing chores on his own he drags them out all day long - i tell him he would have more free time if he just did them all first but he never listens!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 10, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> congrats on selling a few more already! maybe by now even more have sold?  and yes i am quite like you and when it's my day off i try and get everything done first thing so i can then enjoy myself. i hate leaving things to the last minute or dragging them out all day. i don't see the point in that! but when nick is doing chores on his own he drags them out all day long - i tell him he would have more free time if he just did them all first but he never listens!


	I used to go to the midnight showings of HP movies as well as the book releases (especially the book releases) but I think this time around I'll suggest to my bf that we wait and go the following weekend or an earlier time or something.. Haha I'm too old to be up at that time too


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 10, 2011)

shadow - thanks. You go for checkup as scheduled too. We always keep postponing these, my mum too, she kept pushing it back year after year but finally went for one last year. So exciting of your daughter to be going to the midnight show! She must looked very cool as Bellatrix! The cinema is too cold for me to watch a midnight show lol, and when it is very cold, I like to sleep. Can't believe that it is the last HP movie. Still remember when I watched the first one, I was a little disappointed because it wasn't like how I see it in my mind when i read the book. Then I like the 2nd movie, but I think for the 3rd (or 4th) one they changed the director and I didn't like his style. Hopefully I can watch it next weekend - after all the fanatics have caught the movie this weekend.

  	Lou - enjoy your break! It's so sweet of your mum to read your blog at Specktra. 

  	Debi - sounds like you had a wonderful day yesterday! Show us your burberry bag if you buy it! I hankered after a burberry bag or wallet about 10 years ago but eventually I didn't buy any and I haven't bought anything from the brand yet. I still like some of their designs.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 11, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> shadow - thanks. You go for checkup as scheduled too. We always keep postponing these, my mum too, she kept pushing it back year after year but finally went for one last year. So exciting of your daughter to be going to the midnight show! She must looked very cool as Bellatrix! The cinema is too cold for me to watch a midnight show lol, and when it is very cold, I like to sleep. Can't believe that it is the last HP movie. Still remember when I watched the first one, I was a little disappointed because it wasn't like how I see it in my mind when i read the book. Then I like the 2nd movie, but I think for the 3rd (or 4th) one they changed the director and I didn't like his style. Hopefully I can watch it next weekend - after all the fanatics have caught the movie this weekend.
> 
> Lou - enjoy your break! It's so sweet of your mum to read your blog at Specktra.
> 
> Debi - sounds like you had a wonderful day yesterday! Show us your burberry bag if you buy it! I hankered after a burberry bag or wallet about 10 years ago but eventually I didn't buy any and I haven't bought anything from the brand yet. I still like some of their designs.


  	oh yes i remember seeing all the movies at the cinema! in fact me and nick saw the second one together as a date when we had first gotten together.  me and nick are hoping that our screening will be pretty quiet because all the kids are still at school so it will just be adults going to see it... unless there is a school trip or something will going on! lol!!


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 12, 2011)

Here are a few pics of my daughter as Bellatrix this past Halloween. She wouldn't let me do much with her makeup except add some grey try to make her cheeks and eyes all hollow looking, I wanted to do her brows, lipstick. blush, liner and all but nooooo. We went to Barnes & Noble for a little while so took a few pics there. I cannot take very good pics at all  so please excuse the bad focus and lighting. It made her hair look so much lighter than it really is. You would not believe how hard it was for her to get those tangles out of her hair which is super long and super straight. She backcombed the crap out of it. She added a cape for a different look for a little while.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 12, 2011)

^^ Very cool! Both of you did a good job! I love the hair, very big and "bad", which suits the character!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 13, 2011)

wow!! your daughter makes an amazing Bellatrix!! she is very beautiful too! and i can only imagine the pain of brushing her hair out!! i love the pictures!  thanks for sharing them with us 

  	I have a busy day today but can't really go into detail about what i'm doing just yet. but i will be somewhere where there is a mac store so i will go in and perhaps treat myself! lol! have a great day everybody!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 13, 2011)

She looks great, shadowaddict! I love that dress and her hair is sooo awesome 

  	Today I'm up early and heading to the dermatologist soon. My skin has been going nuts (due to stress, I think) and I need to fix that asap.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jul 13, 2011)

Shadowaddict~She looks amazing!  The hair is perfect and the dress is fantastic! 

  	Lou~Sounds like you are having lots of fun! I'm glad!!  Keep enjoying your vacation!!

  	I'm being lazy today.  The past few days have been extremely hot and we have storms later on.  No one has energy. I've sold 300.00 towards my bag, so not quite halfway yet.  The boards are still very slow because of summer, but I have 450.00 worth of stuff up, waiting to be claimed by someone!!  What more can I do?    I think I will mellow out and read today!!


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 13, 2011)

Thank you guys on the pics of my daughter. This is pretty much what I looked like when I was in my early 20's. She has a few inches on me though. I'm 5'2". When my extended family sees her they say she looks just like me. I want my youth, looks and body back.

  	The funny thing about that dress is that she has had it since 8 yrs old. My sister and I were in a Nordies type outlet store in Kansas City and saw it and thought Casiity would like to play dress-up in it and it was only $10. If I could have fit in a size 2 at the time I would have got it for myself. I loved the lace overlay. At the time it was floor length on her. And the fake leather corset we got off ebay cheap a couple of years ago.

  	She has worn that dress so many times in so many ways. I couldn't count the times and ways she has worn it, Halloween, school plays, theme parties and so much more. She's worn it with capes, heels, boots, belts, other color corsets, you name and she's probably tried it. In 2nd grade for Halloween she drew whiskers and a pinkish nose & put a tail on the dress and wore cat ears and said she was a Fairy Cat Princess. I think that was the best $10 my sister has ever spent.


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 13, 2011)

^^^Oh and that pic is so crappy because my daughter had taken a picture of that picture (no digital camera back then) and loaded on the computer.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 13, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> ^^^Oh and that pic is so crappy because my daughter had taken a picture of that picture (no digital camera back then) and loaded on the computer.


  	hee hee! i used to do that - take photos of older photos! it looks pretty good considering! me and my friends even used to take pictures of the tv so it looked like we had celebrity photos! how stupid is that?!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jul 13, 2011)

<~~~Is freaking out over the terrorist blasts in Mumbai. One of my best online friends lives there and right in that area.  My nephew also just arrived in India yesterday.


----------



## Ridingcrops (Jul 13, 2011)

How about the guys like me that love bimbos? Always too much makeup, too high heels, tootight clothes and driving me crazy.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 13, 2011)

Ridingcrops said:


> How about the guys like me that love bimbos? Always too much makeup, too high heels, tootight clothes and driving me crazy.


  	lol! well my hubby always loves my make up! we love anybody who appriciates make up! man or woman  not sure about the tight clothing though.... i wouldn't want to scare people! i'd resemble a pig wrapped in an elastic band perhaps?! lol!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jul 13, 2011)

Happy to say my friend and her family is okay, but we just hope there are no other attacks. Last time they could hear the gunfire and explosions at the hotel and spent the majority of the day lying on their floors afraid to eat or get near windows.  Mumbai used to be a very quiet port.  My nephew and gang are much further south, but we all have a lot of nervous parents.  Gosh, they just got there yesterday.  What a welcoming.

  	Still all quiet on the tarot selling front.  Everyone is just away on vacation and saving their pennies for ice-cream and such!  Hopefully it will pick up soon.  Maybe a very well appointed sad face will make my husband pitch in a bit.    One can always hope for pity! 

  	I am afraid you would be disappointed with this bimbo, Ridingcrops!  Never too much makeup, only flats (I refuse to kill myself for beauty), but just enough glitter to astonish when I blink!    As for tight fitting clothing, absolutely not! Not when I was thin, not now!  I can't stand clingy clothes!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 13, 2011)

Debi--good to hear that your friend is okay! What a relief.

  	Lou--I think I'm stressed about not having a job and facing financial issues (nothing too bad, but it's wearing on me). Then once my face started breaking out, I started to stress more and it's just gotten really bad. I went to a new dermatologist today and I really liked her. She gave me a peel while I was there and some shots (right in the face! i've never gotten a shot to the face before) and prescribed me some pills. Hopefully my skin is on the road to recovery now.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 14, 2011)

LittleMaryJane said:


> Debi--good to hear that your friend is okay! What a relief.
> 
> Lou--I think I'm stressed about not having a job and facing financial issues (nothing too bad, but it's wearing on me). Then once my face started breaking out, I started to stress more and it's just gotten really bad. I went to a new dermatologist today and I really liked her. She gave me a peel while I was there and some shots (right in the face! i've never gotten a shot to the face before) and prescribed me some pills. Hopefully my skin is on the road to recovery now.


  	Well i hope that you can find a new job very soon. Just keep looking and something will come up I am sure. And that sounds quite painful having a shot in the face but i bet that will act very fast. i hope that it clears up quickly for you because i know how stressful breakouts can be 

  	here is the latest specktra blog post - Macadamia – It’s more than just a nut - i love this hair care line and need to buy myself a big tub of conditioner!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey everyone! Shadowaddict, I loved the pics of your daughter as Bellatrix! She's got the expression down, too  So gorgeous!

  	Sorry to hear about your nephew and friend, Debi - hopefully everyone is doing OK! That is definitely scary. I did want to tell you that my little sister got me some tarot cards for my birthday - it was a nice gesture, but I have no idea what to do with them, since we're about to move and getting rid of clutter! How would you like a penpal gift? lol, I know you're whittling down your collection too, though!

  	The summer camp I'm running is going well, but it's very busy - I've been exhausted and home late every night! Still, we'll be halfway through tomorrow - fingers crossed that the last two weeks run just as well as the first 2! 

  	I got my stuff from Semi-Precious and love it - I think Golden Gaze might be my favourite item - such a gorgeous colour - but I also love my lippies (Gem of Roses, Lush Amber and Natural Flare) and my Pearl MSF. Rare Find is also gorgeous  Really, I'm just happy with everything! Oh, and Gem of Roses is gorgeous topped with Chanel's Diamond Rose Aqualumiere Gloss... I love that formula! The colours and brushes are amazing!  I only own 2 because they're so expensive, though...

  	Jerome and I are trying to find a place for September 1st now - we're going to be moving in with his family as of the 28th for the whole month of August, so it will be a bit crazy, but hopefully we'll all have a good time together and the money saved can go to our wedding funds! 

  	I'm off to do some laundry and dishes, then Jerome is making gyoza (japanese steamed dumplings) for dinner - yum! Hope everyone is well and enjoying the summer heat! 

  	P.S. Lou, I'm loving all of your blog posts and videos! I would love to see your whole collection in parts - now that I've seen your MSFs and blushes, I want to see your piggies, eyeshadows, lippies, nail polishes... everything! lol I would totally gobble that all up! 

  	P.P.S. I hope everything works out soon for you, Jen!! Stress is never good, and I know exactly the position you're in now, because I was there only 2 weeks ago!! Take some time to yourself, if you can


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 15, 2011)

Jen I am pleased that you are enjoying your work even though it is keeping you busy! And that will be great moving in with jerome's family - you'll be able to save up quite a bit while you are there.  It's nice that they are letting you do that - Nick's parents made it really clear that if anything happened to us we can't stay with them which is a bit crap really! lol! But to be fair I don't think i'd want to stay with his family anyway  

  	And thanks so much for your kind words on the blog and youtube. I have been asked by others to see my collection so I was going to start showing my eye shadows by palette next.  That way I can include a swatch pic of each shadow and it won't go on too long. I'll do it palette at a time. Pigments may take forever though! I have that many!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 15, 2011)

I watched your video on your Mac blushers today and I love it! Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jul 15, 2011)

Glad to hear all is going well for you, Jen!  Continued happiness to you and your fiance in all your endeavours! 

  	Lou~I agree on more collection videos.  Brushes would be cool (what brush and what I use it for), pigments, nail polish, e/s, cats, lol    I love your blush one!  I love these because I get to see what came in other collections or were available before I got into MAC and other brands. Sometimes they come back out, sometimes they are on Ebay, so if I see a must have item, I know the name and where to look or hope for a re-promote. 

  	Happiness in the selling tarot world. Sold more and now have 500.00 to my bag, so hubby said I can get it tomorrow.    At this point if I sold everything I have up I would have a few hundred to spare and tuck away for another MAC collection or something fun like that!!  In the meantime I ordered a few goodies from Sephora.  Hehehehe....  It is getting easier to sell again. Not that people are buying, but that I am ready for another burst of getting rid of!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 15, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Glad to hear all is going well for you, Jen!  Continued happiness to you and your fiance in all your endeavours!
> 
> Lou~I agree on more collection videos.  Brushes would be cool (what brush and what I use it for), pigments, nail polish, e/s, cats, lol    I love your blush one!  I love these because I get to see what came in other collections or were available before I got into MAC and other brands. Sometimes they come back out, sometimes they are on Ebay, so if I see a must have item, I know the name and where to look or hope for a re-promote.
> 
> Happiness in the selling tarot world. Sold more and now have 500.00 to my bag, so hubby said I can get it tomorrow.    At this point if I sold everything I have up I would have a few hundred to spare and tuck away for another MAC collection or something fun like that!!  In the meantime I ordered a few goodies from Sephora.  Hehehehe....  It is getting easier to sell again. Not that people are buying, but that I am ready for another burst of getting rid of!


	Oh brushes would be a great one actually! I have mac, sigma and then some drugstore branded ones too! So a good variety  I shall make sure I film plenty next week. I have one video stored up which will go live on monday - all about bases for shadows so hopefully people will find it interesting


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jul 15, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> Oh brushes would be a great one actually! I have mac, sigma and then some drugstore branded ones too! So a good variety  I shall make sure I film plenty next week. I have one video stored up which will go live on monday - all about bases for shadows so hopefully people will find it interesting


	Oooh, I like that idea since I basically just use primer. I need to try out some bases to make those colours pop!  Excellent choice!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 15, 2011)

oh congrats on being able to get your bag too!!!

  	i have been busy this evening because my dear work friend popped over to give me my blush and of course we got chatting about how things have been this week at work


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 15, 2011)

Lou--that's funny how you guys would take pics of celebrities on tv and post them yourselves with them. I will sometimes snap a shot wit my camera of something funny on the computer and send it to my hubby.

  	I need to get caught up on your blog and videos. I seem to be behind on everything.

  	LMJ-- I know the shots in your face probably hurt like crazy but I hope that helps everything heal very quickly. Was it a glycolic peel she did? I used to get those done at the derm's office and my skin never looked better. I quit when I stopped working to cut cost. The ones at spas and such aren't as strong and are just as costly, which is stupid because they legally can't use the strength a derm's ofice can.

  	Jenn--thanks on my daughter's pic. She has some long gloves and all but she sometimes hates to fool with stuff on her hands.

  	Debe--I'm glad to hear your family and friends are ok.

  	Congrats on the big sell and your bag.


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 15, 2011)

Oh, meant to say that yesterday my daughter and her friend went to lunch and planned for the 12:01am Harry Potter showing. My daughter wore her outfit like the one above and her friend did a little bit of something. So after lunch they walked across the parking lot to the theater, this was about 4:00pm and this guy there, I guess like one of the managers asked if they were there for the early screening. and they said no (they didn't know there was one) they had tickets for one of the midnight showings. And he said "and you're already here? you're the first ones and you're dressed so cool" they said thank you and then he said "well you want to go to the screening? it's for a special group but I can give you tickets" and of course they were all over that. So they planned to go to that one and stay for the later also since they didn't have to use their tickets.

  	My daughter called me after about 9:30pm and said that her friend wasn't feeling well and didn't really want to stay and how about I come over to see the other one with her. I was all relaxed and had just fixed a bowl of soup. I told her I'd throw something on besides the old tee I had on and come over and she was all "you have to hurry the line is crazy long" and it was. They were showing it in all of their 16 theaters at that one. I told her she'd have to buy me popcorn since I had to leave my soup. There were so many people dressed up. It was really fun.

  	I didn't make her pay for the popcorn because it was $8. She went back and got a med drink for $6. i hate buying snacks at the theater. I always plan ahead and put a snack in my purse and a bottle of water  again I'm cheap. I did grab a bottle of water before I left the house. I was glad my hubby left that in there because I use my Brita pitcher.

  	Anyway, we both really enjoyed the movie. She was over the moon with excitement that she got to see it twice in one day.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jul 16, 2011)

Today has been a crazy day.  I spent a large amount of it being too hot and spending too much time online watching videos of the pros and cons of LV Speedies, colours, sizes, because I finally have enough saved up to get one.  Then I felt myself still leaning towards leather and so peeked at the Coach bags.  Some of their fall stuff is in but the rest will not be seen until late September or early October. That is crazy!  This is New England.  That is the end of our fall.  November, while officially fall, can also be officially very snowy and stormy. Leaves have all dropped long before Halloween and everyone is prepared for a long winter.  You don't think of fall colours anymore.  So, I dragged poor hubby to the mall, yet again, after supper.  I played with the Burberry satchel that is shaped like a LV Speedy.  I hate it!  lol  I look like I am carrying around a lunch box, or a cat carrier, or a small duffle bag, or a doctor's bag.  So, scratch the entire LV and Burberry idea.  I zoomed with excitement up to the Coach store to take vengeance out on my wallet and buy a few goodies.  The orange bag I coveted is not orange. It is sort of a red, dull orange.  I wanted bright!  And it was huge. Massive.  Pack for a week massive. So, scratch that idea.  I looked around and did not find a single bag that even called to me. Same thing at Michael Kors.  Maybe I don't need a bag right now! Maybe I am just presently all bagged out. So, back to Nordies to look at Anniversary specials and deals. Bobbie Brown was, well, too brown. Sadly, same with Laura Mercier.  Those MAC special edition brushes are stiff and scratchy...a no brainer for me. Not even tempted.  So I ended up buying a few goodies left over from the Chanel special (sadly the blush was out of stock) but got the bright pink lipstick and gloss, the e/s quad and shimmery highlight.Good enough.  Now  I have several hundred dollars left over to go wild with in MU! 

  	And I did my Summer Sunset eyes and the Chanel lady loved them and commented on how refreshing it was to see colour because too many people are afraid to use colourful makeup!  Hubby and I rested, watched people walk by, commenting on every purse.  We saw about 80 purses, only 2 LV's and none of them were Speedies.  If you consider getting one, my biggest advice is to hold one next to you in a store.  I looked ridiculous and I was soooo close to ordering one today!


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 16, 2011)

Debi--sorry you didn't find a bag you fell in love with.  I love your colorful eye look, very pretty. 

  	I also looked online at the BB set and it is way too brown for me also. I do have a BB mini blender brush from a set a few years ago and really like it, even though it's not the full size.

  	Did you look at the Nordies Anniv. nail specials? I really wanted the Butter London buy 2 and get a full size of their Yummy Mummy free.  I called and pre-paid and will pick up in Vegas at the end of the month. There is a Nordies exclusive color so had to get that one.  Here it is.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/butter-...lusive/3117709?origin=category&resultback=114 


  	Also just saw Karlasugar's swatches of these and may have to get them also. She said these are full size they apparently do very large bottles. They sale for $15 each and this set is only $25.
  	I've never tried this brand, but they look really pretty.

  	Click the pic after you read what she says and get a good look at Chrome Passion. It is gorgeous. 

http://karlasugar.net/2011/07/le-metier-de-beaute-rock-n-romance-set/


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 17, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Debi--sorry you didn't find a bag you fell in love with.  I love your colorful eye look, very pretty.
> 
> I also looked online at the BB set and it is way too brown for me also. I do have a BB mini blender brush from a set a few years ago and really like it, even though it's not the full size.
> 
> ...


	oooh chrome passion is nice but heat of the night is the one i love the most! i wish we had a store where there are special sales once a year like this! i keep drooling over all these goodies!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jul 17, 2011)

Shadowaddict~The colour Wallis looks just like one I bought from Chanel.  I hear good and bad about Butter. Some love the way it goes on (Chanel is amazing, too),but both chip easily.  I will hold onto my pennies for something I really, truly want! And very cool about the HP showings!  I'm dying to hear all about it. Not sure when we will get to the theatre.  They are so expensive here and I always bring my own water and snacks now.  I refuse to see us spend 25.00 on the both of us for a few munchies.  It was a bummer right after 9/11 though.  No large bags allowed in the theatre. Between that, Netflix, cable and DVD prices dropping and all the lovely big screen TV's and people having media rooms, the theatres can be pretty empty now.  2 weeks into the last HP movie we went and only had 3 other people in the theatre.  So much for seeing a movie with a bunch of enthusiastic viewers!! 

  	Lou~I know!  Can you believe it?  I wasn't surprised that I would not like the Burberry once I started to play with it, but very shocked at the look and how it wasn't clicking. At least not now. I think I am just definitely a shoulder bag kind of gal. I like both hands free and my bags to hug my body.  I love hobos and how they hold a lot but form to me!  Since the only 2 stores in this area are over an hour away not too many people bother with LV's. Coach on the other hand is everywhere!  My husband was laughing as we sat in the middle of the mall, watching people go by and I kept saying "now that is Coach, there is another one, see that?  That is Coach, too!"  I would have to say about 95% of the bags women use around here are Coach and that store is always busy. But I was SO disappointed when the bag was not bright orange. I could have lived with it if it was about half the size, but it was huge!!!!  That is okay. I have that lovely plain brown one and then the one with various brown patches of leather that I haven't even used yet, plus the grey one, so I really should not complain!  I have more bags to choose from right now than I have had in ages.  One day another will pop out at me and I will know it is the right time to buy!! 

  	Must start my day!!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 17, 2011)

Shadow - can't see the np at nordstrom as it leads to the home page. The lmdb np look beautiful and worth buying. So exciting that you got to watch HP with your daughter! I didn't manage to catch it this weekend. I also try to bring my own bottle of water and a snack to the movies too.  Debi - love the sunset eyes look. Sorry you can't Dfind the bag you want.  It's almost Monday again, the weekend is gone. I feel that summer is slipping away too, which is a little sad. Guess I have to look forward to Christmas when summer ends.


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 17, 2011)

MissQQ--try after clicking on link in search box typing in Butter London. I clicked on it and it took me to the Nordies exclusive color but when I typed in the search it gave me all. Hopefully that will work. 



  	This is for you Harry potter fans. My daughter sent this to me, very cute. It's a very short video.

http://icanhascheezburger.com/2011/07/14/funny-pictures-videos-harry-potter-cats/ 

  	Here's 3 funny posters people did:

http://icanhascheezburger.com/2011/07/14/funny-pictures-harry-potter-cats-deathly-hallows/


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 17, 2011)

^^ Saw the nail polish. The antique gold and khaki shade combined looks very unique. Thanks for the links I have to watch the video later and the pic is not loading. I think it is just this computer. Hopefully I can watch HP this weekend! Since you have watched it and your daughter is a huge fan, do you think it is worth watching in 3d or is that unneccessary? I plan to watch the normal one because I can't stand having the glasses on for more than 2 hrs. And that is wearing it over my usual glasses.


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 17, 2011)

MissQQ--my daughter doesn't care for the 3D so we didn't buy tickets to it. My daughter says it always makes her eyes hurt and yeh the glasses get annoying after a while. I really don't think it would make a lot of difference.

  	I don't know if they over did the 3D in HP or not. I think sometimes they do in movies. I really liked Tim Butron's Alice in Wonderland in 3D because I didn't think he over did it. I really liked how he used it with the cheshire cat and a few other things but not everything.


  	The Butter n/p is pretty. I hope I like the exclusive color. It looks interesting. I get long wear from the Butter n/p but perhaps it varies by shade. Jenn and I both love "All Hail The Queen".  This is a pretty good swatch of it if you like a nude color sometimes. It's nude with some pop to it.

http://karlasugar.net/2010/08/guest-swatch-butter-london-all-hail-mcqueen/


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 18, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> ^^ Saw the nail polish. The antique gold and khaki shade combined looks very unique. Thanks for the links I have to watch the video later and the pic is not loading. I think it is just this computer. Hopefully I can watch HP this weekend! Since you have watched it and your daughter is a huge fan, do you think it is worth watching in 3d or is that unneccessary? I plan to watch the normal one because I can't stand having the glasses on for more than 2 hrs. And that is wearing it over my usual glasses.


  	well i didn't see it in 3d but that is because i'm never overly fussed at 3d (in the cinema anyway - it looks much better on actual tv sets) they did film it in 3d which means it should look very good. and there were secenes where i thought it would be fab in 3d. 3d is very pricey here anyway which is another reason why i skipped.

  	i'm back at work now. my first week of working with my new assitant manager. lets hope he proves me wrong and it actually quite nice... but from what i was told last week i don't think this will happen and fear that this person is actually after my job and will do anything to get it. i've replaced one poor assitant manager with one that is that little bit worse!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 18, 2011)

I posted but the post was eaten so here goes again. I will stick to the normal non 3d then!

  	shadow - All Hails the Queen looks beautiful, in fact all the Butter nps look gorgeous. I wish it is available here. I used to like the look of zoya a lot, which is not available here too. Now that I've seen Butter, it looks more beautiful. Is it expensive compared to OPI over there?

  	Lou - Hope you are not too stressed. Be confident and I'm sure you can take the guy on. We are behind you here.


----------



## rockin (Jul 18, 2011)

Make sure he knows who's boss, Lou!


----------



## Asphyxiation (Jul 18, 2011)

Sign me in if I haven't already..


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi gang! Keeping busy over here.  We are presently having a downpour and expect bad storms later.  By the end of the weeks temps will be up around 100F for a few days, so I plan to hide in my house!  I can never go to those 3D movies. They give me a headache and I really don't care for the experience, or being shoved behind a pair of glasses, so it is the plain ole regular films for me!  Since I cry every time I watch Secretariat, I expect I will be bawling through HP!  Or so caught up I might fall off my seat.  The sadness comes after.  When you realize there isn't any more. Thank goodness we have the movies and books to reread and watch at our leisure and start the adventure all over again and maybe even pick up subtle hints along the way that we missed before.  Most of all it is sad there won't be more.  Shame on her!  I want to know about their adventures after Hogwarts! 

  	Lou~You still have to pm me with the details and the ending.  I want to know how they did it in the movie.  I am freaking out!

  	Also, sent you a cheer up pm. You hang in there. Don't let some new loser guy go pushing you around.  I say demote him to some menial tasks and promote the nice guy to fun things, even if you can't give him the title.  Maybe the newbie will get frustrated and quit so  your favourite one can have the spot.  Hehehe. Evil, aren't I?    Know we are here for any venting or support you need! xo


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 18, 2011)

Lou--I wish you luck this week. I hate when people come in and right off you can tell they are after your job. Keep your enemies close, be nice to him and then work his ass off.


  	MissQQ--OPI is usually around $8-9 here and Butter is $14. It is a bit more and I was anxious at first because I don't like to spend much on n/p. I still love my OPI and will continue to buy because their shade range is so large. But I have to say I have fallen for Butter. The Nordies buy 2 get one free makes it a good deal. I wish you could pick the free one as yummy Mummy is very similar to All hail The Queen without the holographic  shimmer. But that's ok I love free  Besides the exclusive i pre-ordered Lady Muck. It looks light enough for me as a blue but still that shimmer and not glittery.

  	I love the look of Victoriana but probably too bright for me. They say it is pale blue but it is very teal and all the swatches look it also. And their desciption is priceless:  "A textured twinkling vintage blue pale and slightly smoky. Things reminiscent of the Victorian era, such as corsets, top hats and Syphilis."


  	Debi--My daughter said that after the first time (earlier on Thursday) she saw HP that 75% of the theater was sobbing because it was the end. But when we saw it together later that night I just heard a few sniffles. There are those rumors floating around that Rowling is going to do "History of Hogwarts" perhaps more than one.

  	I feel for you on the heat. We were hitting around 99 and this week we get a break in the low 90's, yay?

  	I will be leaving for Vegas next Tuesday and the forecast says that tomorrow and Wednesday it'll be 106 there. Speaking of which I have tons to do to prepare and yet I am sitting here. But Specktra is more fun.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 18, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Lou--I wish you luck this week. I hate when people come in and right off you can tell they are after your job. Keep your enemies close, be nice to him and then work his ass off.
> 
> 
> MissQQ--OPI is usually around $8-9 here and Butter is $14. It is a bit more and I was anxious at first because I don't like to spend much on n/p. I still love my OPI and will continue to buy because their shade range is so large. But I have to say I have fallen for Butter. The Nordies buy 2 get one free makes it a good deal. I wish you could pick the free one as yummy Mummy is very similar to All hail The Queen without the holographic  shimmer. But that's ok I love free  Besides the exclusive i pre-ordered Lady Muck. It looks light enough for me as a blue but still that shimmer and not glittery.
> ...


  	lol! i mean this guy actually told me face to face he wants my job... in the bloody interview!! and they still hired him!! i guess he gets points for being honest but equally i thought it was a bit disrespectful to be honest as well. but we shall see how it goes.

  	and you are so lucky to be going to vegas again! it's going to be pretty hot but you are going to have such an amazing time!!  and yes specktra is more fun than packing - that is for sure!

  	I got some good news today. Nick got a pay rise and a mid year bonus which never happens!! Usually they give them a bonus and rise in December but they told him he will get them twice a year now which is amazing.  it certainly makes up for my missing earnings and I am so proud of him that he is doing so well in his job.  He also made me very happy when he told me that the bonus he gets will pay for various things towards our Florida holiday next year. It beats saving up each month for it!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jul 18, 2011)

shadowaddict~Stay cool for Vegas! It seems most of the country is pretty darn toasty right now, which I guess is somewhat normal being July!  I can't wait for those first few hints of autumn that sneak in on a cool August day, just to gives us hope.I have absolutely no energy in this kind of weather. 

  	Lou~Vent all you need to.  It sounds like a trying situation, but thrilled about your hubby making more and being able to add to your favourite vacation spot for next year. What time of the year do you usually go?  I have only been once and it was hot!  Last week of March, 1st week of April.  We spent the first week staying at my aunt and uncles house down in the Everglades and all there was to do was shop (we didn't want to spend any money yet as we had never been to Disney/Epcot) and look at alligators. Then up to Cape Canaveral, 1 day at Epcot, next day at SeaWorld, next day at Disney, next day at Cypress Garden (really didn't want to go there!  lol), next day at Epcot again.  Came home sick as a dog with bag cold/flu from aunt and plane ride made me deaf for several days. But I had fun!  Best rides were The Haunted House, Mexico and Spaceship Earth (they have so much more now).  Favourite countries were Chine and France.  Favourite place to eat was France.  I want to go back!!!


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeh, I think the fact that the guy said that in the interview was very disrespectful. It's one thing to say that you want to eventually move up in the company but quite another to say specifically that he wants your job to you face. What an ass.

  	Yay for Nick's raise. My hubby hasn't had a raise in several years due to state budget issues. In a couple of months he gets a 1.5% raise, big effin deal. When you consider our insurance costs and perscription co-pays keep to go up. In the last 2 yrs our med co-pays have more than doubled. And that's not even counting the rest of the cost of living increasing. It's very frustrating.


----------



## rockin (Jul 18, 2011)

Did you tell them he said he wants your job?  Maybe they took that to mean that he was enthusiastic and that's why he got the job?  Just a thought


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Jul 18, 2011)

It was so hot here and I was so sweaty that I actually went to the gym after a 5 year hiatus! Wanting to get back to working out somewhat regularly for the last 6 months or so I thought: "well I am already sweaty, might as well be exercising/lifting".


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 18, 2011)

WhatWouldJoanDo said:


> It was so hot here and I was so sweaty that I actually went to the gym after a 5 year hiatus! Wanting to get back to working out somewhat regularly for the last 6 months or so I thought: "well I am already sweaty, might as well be exercising/lifting".









 Yay good for you. I need to start doing more. You know the thing cycle of too tired to workout but working out gives you energy. i used to enjoy it so much bu as I've aged not so much. Probably because I don't see the results as fast even though I know it's good for me.



  	OK this is really strange....ah yeh that's an understatement. My daughter sent me this link with "this is very weird."

  	Baby Voldemort Toy

http://io9.com/5822229/baby-volderm...g-thing-to-come-out-of-the-harry-potter-world


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 19, 2011)

^^ That is so freaky!


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 19, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> ^^ That is so freaky!


 
	Yes it is very freaky. When my daughter said she emailed me something. I asked her what as she said...you'll see, in a really odd tone.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 19, 2011)

oh my goodness! why did i click on that? how freaky are those babies?! and why would somebody make them! lol!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jul 19, 2011)

Wow. Those toy babies are absolutely sick!  Someone had a very twisted mind to come up with that idea!  Yikes. 

  	Staying cool here, but dreading the heat both outside and what is to come in the next several days. We are in a huge heat wave that is only going to get worse with each passing day. Bring on Autumn, please!! Our neighbourhood is oddly quiet. Not because it is summer and hot. That is usual. But because one couple should be moved out by now, the burned house is not having any work done on it and seeing it boarded up and charred is a harsh reminder of that night.  Also another family has their house for sale, but no Open House and not showing pics of inside, which is really bizarre.  Is anyone normal anymore??? 

  	Excited about my Sephora order that is on its way.  It is actually mostly cosmetic bags, but that is okay. Good to get excited over these things!  I have a few other goodies tucked inside but I forgot what!  I have to keep checking so nothing melts in the heat!  Other than that, a quiet day and should watch a really good movie for a change of pace!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Jul 19, 2011)

I finally took a pic to share of the NARS Bateau Ivre I have been loving ... see my profile pic!


----------



## User38 (Jul 19, 2011)

Silent scream @ baby... ugh.


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 19, 2011)

Most definitely.

  	HG--good to see you back here. So have you been out traveling the world to help beautify everyone?


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 20, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Most definitely.
> 
> HG--good to see you back here. So have you been out traveling the world to help beautify everyone?


  	yes i agree, it's lovely to see you back HG!

  	I hope everybody is having a good week. I had a nice evening yesterday. We went to see the kitten Moo again and Nick has said yes we can have her as long as she gets on ok with Dylan.  When she is older we'll have her over for play dates so they can get used to each other. Annie won't be an issue so that is good  We just need a name for her now! Moo is so silly! So if you have any girl people names then let me know!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks Lou!! The colour under my eye is the dark shade from the NARS Calanque trio, I think it's fun with the right clothes.  Much like the MAC sailor/nautical card/look you did in a video.

 	@shadowaddict.  I like your new signature inclusion of and ode to Ishmael


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 20, 2011)

WhatWouldJoanDo said:


> @shadowaddict.  I like your new signature inclusion of and ode to Ishmael


  	and here was me trying to skip that trio!! lol! you are no good for my wallet! i seriously can't wait for payday because there are so many things i want to get. right now i am obsessed with getting some eye kandy glitters and liquid sugar. sadly shipping to the uk is $14 so will make sure i order quite a bit so that it makes it worth while


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh Lou! You can skip it! There is always something in the next collection !  Lol!  Actually I really like the new NARS website because it sets up a wardrobe where you'd actually put colours into categories: everyday basics, classic items, and trend items ... because really a girl only needs one or two trendy pieces for each season and the rest should be basics and classics.  It got me to thinking about what I have and collect differently.  I have to say I'm pretty satisfied with all that I have and actually have been dabbling in rounding out my clothes wardrobe (also with guidance from yet another book) and forming a year round, changing with seasons skin care regime  and of course my cooking ventures are somewhat on hold since BBQ season. .... Soon I will have Joan Crawford-like beauty practices and hosting skills - crazy-fun!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jul 20, 2011)

Lou~Today I was going through the list of MAC collections coming up and seriously I haven't the funds for all these, nor do I need them all. I am going to start working more with my paint pots and if I like them that is the one item I am really going to go for...as quickly as possible before they run out!  But not all the colours. I want to have it all picked out prior to it. I know I want another handbag and even just got 100.00 off a purchase towards Coach as a preferred customer, but I found Ulta, tarot selling is super slow again, and I just feel like going to the mall and having fun with MU that I want.  Through Ulta I will be getting my first China Glaze and Butter n/p's and I am super excited.  You should see the stuff in my MAC and Sephora baskets. I can get them all, but then no purse. lol  Something will have to give way to the other! 

  	Hot again and super hot for the next few days.  100F or over. Not good.  I am so sick of this weather and my stomach is still off from it.  Please send clouds, rain, snow, blizzards, anything!  I am in the process of neatening my MU collection, tossing some old stuff, changing out mascara, sharpening pencils.  Slow work, but having fun. Anything is better than heat!  I am in the mood to watch the Devil Wears Prada too, so that will be coming up in the next day or two!! 

  	Time for more water!!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 20, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Lou~Today I was going through the list of MAC collections coming up and seriously I haven't the funds for all these, nor do I need them all. I am going to start working more with my paint pots and if I like them that is the one item I am really going to go for...as quickly as possible before they run out!  But not all the colours. I want to have it all picked out prior to it. I know I want another handbag and even just got 100.00 off a purchase towards Coach as a preferred customer, but I found Ulta, tarot selling is super slow again, and I just feel like going to the mall and having fun with MU that I want.  Through Ulta I will be getting my first China Glaze and Butter n/p's and I am super excited.  You should see the stuff in my MAC and Sephora baskets. I can get them all, but then no purse. lol  Something will have to give way to the other!
> 
> Hot again and super hot for the next few days.  100F or over. Not good.  I am so sick of this weather and my stomach is still off from it.  Please send clouds, rain, snow, blizzards, anything!  I am in the process of neatening my MU collection, tossing some old stuff, changing out mascara, sharpening pencils.  Slow work, but having fun. Anything is better than heat!  I am in the mood to watch the Devil Wears Prada too, so that will be coming up in the next day or two!!
> 
> Time for more water!!


  	oh i know! the amount of mac stuff is insane right now!! i can't keep up either! my wallet stands no chance. and i wore one of my paint posts today that i hadn't worn for a while - nice vice. such a pretty purpley colour. limited edition though which sucks! i applied with with a fluffy brush today too which is unusual for me! usually i use a finger! lol!  and i can see why you want to blow your money on makeup! it is all so pretty and addictive! but think of the purse!! be it a speedy or a coach!!

  	it hasn't been warm here at all recently! we should swap weather! it is cold and rainy here  and i love the devil wears prada!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jul 20, 2011)

Give me your rain now, Lou!  lol I would do anything for a cold, cloudy, dismal day.  It is roasting here and they are putting out all kinds of heat warnings. Some cities are starting to have brown and blackouts from so much A/C being used.  We aren't even using lights because they heat everything up so badly.  Ugh!  And my Cargo lip balms are melting!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Jul 20, 2011)

Ah, I am sorting it and working on things that I never took the time for in the past .... lol! yes Lou for you teal can be a basic or 'classic' your timeless look!!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jul 20, 2011)

Excellent evening at the mall. The place was mobbed with people trying to get out of the heat. But things went good.  I wanted to take another look at the Coach bags since the sale for preferred customers starts tomorrow.  Well, I looked at the bags again and notice way too many of the new ones were scratched up easily from people handling them, or too large, or too small.  So, tucked in a corner I found a bag I have been looking at online for ages now. Basic black Madison (love this style because I love compartments!) with gold hardware for only 258.00 with the discount (not counting tax).  It is gorgeous and I haven't got a single black bag. And the inside is beautiful with a deep crimson red.  Oooh, I love it!  No Speedy for me, but I don't mind at all. I am super excited over this one. It is more "me".  This gave me tons of cash for playing, too, so more of MAC semi precious, including brushes, some NARS and other goodies from Sephora, some lovely Chanel from Nordstroms and I am as happy as can be!  I got both a nice new bag and all the stuff I wanted in cosmetics, so able to empty out my baskets online with a smile on my face!  I will try and put pics up tomorrow in the haul section. I am too tired now.  And I am not in debt, so that is always a good thing. I have a bit more to play with before the next round. I also seem to be addicted to NARS e/s all of a sudden, especially the duos.  Wearing one today and bought 2 more this evening.  Pity I have to wash my face soon!  Bah humbug!!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 21, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Excellent evening at the mall. The place was mobbed with people trying to get out of the heat. But things went good.  I wanted to take another look at the Coach bags since the sale for preferred customers starts tomorrow.  Well, I looked at the bags again and notice way too many of the new ones were scratched up easily from people handling them, or too large, or too small.  So, tucked in a corner I found a bag I have been looking at online for ages now. Basic black Madison (love this style because I love compartments!) with gold hardware for only 258.00 with the discount (not counting tax).  It is gorgeous and I haven't got a single black bag. And the inside is beautiful with a deep crimson red.  Oooh, I love it!  No Speedy for me, but I don't mind at all. I am super excited over this one. It is more "me".  This gave me tons of cash for playing, too, so more of MAC semi precious, including brushes, some NARS and other goodies from Sephora, some lovely Chanel from Nordstroms and I am as happy as can be!  I got both a nice new bag and all the stuff I wanted in cosmetics, so able to empty out my baskets online with a smile on my face!  I will try and put pics up tomorrow in the haul section. I am too tired now.  And I am not in debt, so that is always a good thing. I have a bit more to play with before the next round. I also seem to be addicted to NARS e/s all of a sudden, especially the duos.  Wearing one today and bought 2 more this evening.  Pity I have to wash my face soon!  Bah humbug!!


  	wow!! i agree that the madison bags from coach are lovely - i like the shape of them too  and you got red lining!! how perfect is that?!  i'm so pleased! and it was very cheap too (compared to the burberry and speedy!) and it sounds like you have got some lovely make up items too! you'll have to post a picture for us!!

  	another downer of the rain is that people do not come into my store! booo!! come buy tv's people! please!!


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 21, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *WhatWouldJoanDo* 


		 			@shadowaddict.  I like your new signature inclusion of and ode to Ishmael 





  	Thank you. We got his remains back yesterday. The lady who did it called and said she had taken the urn I had left for her to use to the vet's office. She has such a kind soft voice. My hubby picked it up on the way home.

  	She had placed the urn back in the box it came in and had this lovely cream colored netting (like wedding stuff) wrapped around whre the top of the box lid closed and a large tied beautiful bow with a small cluster/bouquet of creamy little roses in the middle of the bow. She also slid under the bow a very nice cream colored envelope with a beautiful card inside with a nice sentiment and also wrote somehing personal herself. Also inside the card she placed a small (4 X 3) plastic ziploc with a lock of Ishmael's fur. She had it tied with a pretty ribbon and above the bow the fur was almost an inch kind of arched and then came down thick from the ribbon and curled a bit at the end. I was a thick lock as he had long thich fur. She made sure she included each of his colors, the white, sable, dark brown, and the almost black. She also included her card with a cute little dog with angel wings pin you can wear. It was all so beautiful and heartwarming to see the love and care she puts into it to help the grieving family.

  	I was amazed at what care she took in doing these nice added touches. It was hard for me when my husband brought it in. However all the added nice touches made me feel so much better to know he was handled with such care from a kind and caring person who cherishes her own pets as well as other people's.

  	I still cannot believe this was only $100.  I'm sure this was quite time consuming and the cost comes nowhere near what it's worth and means to us.  She We wilwww I was thinking we would add more to the check for her as I know this probably doesn't cover her cost and time. I don't want to call it a tip, seems too weird. But maybe just say this is a token of our appreciation for the care you took with Ishmael. Is this an appropriate thing to do?


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 21, 2011)

^^ Very touching of what she did. I think it is appropriate, or you could add in a gift like a box of chocolates or something.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jul 21, 2011)

Shadowaddict~I am so sorry about Ishmael and really love the tender care they put into his remains.  That is amazing and such a gentle way to honour him. 

  	Lou~Yes, I really lucked out all around and was glad I could use that 100.00 off plus that they honoured it a few hours early instead of me just looking and finding and then having to order the following day.  I have never owned any designer brand and just last fall finally started using larger purses. I have tons of small ones, some I still have not used and have the tags on them.  Since January I have now bought 7 Coach bags, 2 wristlets and a bunch of other things from them.  I realized I am rounding my collecting out before moving on to more unique pieces and nothing did it better than basic black!  I love the crimson interior, too!  I will be able to find everything!!  So now I have pink, lavender, sage green, grey, brown, multi brown and a black one.  And Christmas and my birthday haven't even arrived yet!  Cool!  I plan to really pay attention to bags in magazines and such to see what really speaks to me. If I hesitated so much on a Speedy so many times then something isn't clicking and I can't help but keep going back to the fact that I can't make sense out of spending 800.00+ for a piece of canvas with very little hardware and only 1 tiny compartment that is almost useless, just because it is a famous name.  And again we watched the people and paid attention to what they were carrying around in that High End mall.  I didn't see a single LV for the 2 1/2 hours we were there!  If it is ever going to happen, I will be confident in getting one!

  	Breakfast time on this super hot day!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 21, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Shadowaddict~I am so sorry about Ishmael and really love the tender care they put into his remains.  That is amazing and such a gentle way to honour him.
> 
> Lou~Yes, I really lucked out all around and was glad I could use that 100.00 off plus that they honoured it a few hours early instead of me just looking and finding and then having to order the following day.  I have never owned any designer brand and just last fall finally started using larger purses. I have tons of small ones, some I still have not used and have the tags on them.  Since January I have now bought 7 Coach bags, 2 wristlets and a bunch of other things from them.  I realized I am rounding my collecting out before moving on to more unique pieces and nothing did it better than basic black!  I love the crimson interior, too!  I will be able to find everything!!  So now I have pink, lavender, sage green, grey, brown, multi brown and a black one.  And Christmas and my birthday haven't even arrived yet!  Cool!  I plan to really pay attention to bags in magazines and such to see what really speaks to me. If I hesitated so much on a Speedy so many times then something isn't clicking and I can't help but keep going back to the fact that I can't make sense out of spending 800.00+ for a piece of canvas with very little hardware and only 1 tiny compartment that is almost useless, just because it is a famous name.  And again we watched the people and paid attention to what they were carrying around in that High End mall.  I didn't see a single LV for the 2 1/2 hours we were there!  If it is ever going to happen, I will be confident in getting one!
> 
> Breakfast time on this super hot day!


  	I think you did the right thing with the speedy - if it doesn't feel 100% right then it most likely isn't  I'm pleased you are enjoying your large coach collection!!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh Debi this product totally makes me think of you! It's glittery and includes a pink gloss - Take a walk on the wild side with Prrrowl - it is kinda pricey in the uk but for the states it is better value!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jul 21, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> Oh Debi this product totally makes me think of you! It's glittery and includes a pink gloss - Take a walk on the wild side with Prrrowl - it is kinda pricey in the uk but for the states it is better value!



 	That looks so pretty and I would be extremely tempted, except that it is by Benefits and I keep away from a lot of Benefits products. Remember how their Creaseless Eye Cream Shadows stung my eyes?  I had to toss them all out.  No other brand does that to me. Just Benefit. So the last thing I will put on or even around my eyes is anything by them. They must have some ingredient in their products that no-one else has.  I think it was the only time I ever had a reaction to a MU product.


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Jul 21, 2011)

@shadowaddict
  	that was so super nice. i think that people who provide those services and especially the one one you received, do so because they understand the love between humans and their animal companions. And also they know how much these kindnesses and gestures can help others and enjoy helping and caring.


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 22, 2011)

^^Yes that's true. I agree. I think she adds the extras because she knows that it helps the grieving family to know their pet was handled gently with care by a person who truely loves animals and understands the pain you're going through as she has had to go through it herself.

  	The first time I called and talked to her back in January she said she has lost several beloved pets over the years and that it was painful with each one. She does this to provide this service because her pets are part of her family and not just a cat or dog. She knows how hard it is when you have to make the decision or when they pass on their own. She also talked a lot about the grieving process. I could tell by talking to her that she truely loved/loves her fur babies and understands the relationship you have with that family member.

  	Thank you to all of you for being so kind to me through this painful time.

  	I found an angel online called "Eternal Companions" the angel is holding a cat and the cat has angel wings also. The angel and the cat both have kind of like a wire halo. I wish there was one with a dog but I still think this it will be a nice thank you gift for her. She had talked about they're not really gone they will always live in our hearts and that they've gone to a better place without pain or suffering.


  	I've spent some time with my little grandson this week and that has helped me smile. He's 15 weeks now and grown so much. He is so much like my son in that he wants to be the class/house clown and of course the center of attention. It is so funny. He has started  "talking" and he makes all these different sounds just to see what all he can do. He'll do that and then look at you like "did you hear that? I did that" and then just grin real big. He's also starting to giggle and he'll make funny little faces at you. He knows for now he's the boss and is enjoying every second of it

  	My hubby's b-day is/was today (Thursday) and they are cooking dinner for us Friday evening. My husband will love it. My son is grilling ribs and chicken (I don't eat ribs) and my daughter-in-law is cooking all the other stuff. She's a great cook so yummy. Anyway so more play time with the little dude.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 22, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> ^^Yes that's true. I agree. I think she adds the extras because she knows that it helps the grieving family to know their pet was handled gently with care by a person who truely loves animals and understands the pain you're going through as she has had to go through it herself.
> 
> The first time I called and talked to her back in January she said she has lost several beloved pets over the years and that it was painful with each one. She does this to provide this service because her pets are part of her family and not just a cat or dog. She knows how hard it is when you have to make the decision or when they pass on their own. She also talked a lot about the grieving process. I could tell by talking to her that she truely loved/loves her fur babies and understands the relationship you have with that family member.
> 
> ...


  	oh i am so pleased that your grandson is doing so well! how sweet that he is finding his voice already! hee hee!  And i hope your hubby has a great birthday! it sounds like you will have a lovely meal. I am not a ribs fan either but chicken i love!  enjoy!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jul 22, 2011)

Too hot to post, to think, to move, to breathe!  103F in the shade and rising. This may be the hottest day since we moved here 19 years ago.  I wish I had a snow pile to jump into and bury myself in. I haven't even the energy to put makeup on.  Or take tags off bags.  I need a spare bedroom on the 1st floor, not the second. Then I would have a wonderfully cool place to sleep soundly!  The upstairs is too toasty!  Hope everyone is well and will see you on the flip side of this horrible heat wave.  Prayers, too, to all in Norway and what looks to be another cowardly and cruel terrorist act.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 23, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Too hot to post, to think, to move, to breathe!  103F in the shade and rising. This may be the hottest day since we moved here 19 years ago.  I wish I had a snow pile to jump into and bury myself in. I haven't even the energy to put makeup on.  Or take tags off bags.  I need a spare bedroom on the 1st floor, not the second. Then I would have a wonderfully cool place to sleep soundly!  The upstairs is too toasty!  Hope everyone is well and will see you on the flip side of this horrible heat wave.  Prayers, too, to all in Norway and what looks to be another cowardly and cruel terrorist act.


  	i hope that the heat is a bit lower today for you. and yes i read about the Norway attacks and it is very sad  so many innocent people have died - there are some bad people in this world


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jul 23, 2011)

Reaching 100F again today, no relief until tomorrow, though I won't believe it until I actually feel it!  Hard to believe that the first day of autumn is about as close as the first day of summer was.  I can't wait!!  Very still today, so not even a hot wind to stir the air and much more humid.  I'm tired, lazy and the roads are dead quiet.  It is even too hot to shop and go in and out of stores and a hot car trying to cool itself down and taxing the a/c on it.  Long movies, a nap and a good book are my plans until this weather changes!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jul 23, 2011)

101F and rising.  I put the A/C down, put on some glittery makeup and barrettes, drinking some ice-water and dreaming of snowstorms!    Hope everyone is having a cooler day than me!!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Jul 23, 2011)

Debi, I'm feeling your pain with the heat - it has been feeling like almost 50 degrees with the humidity (Celsius - so I guess around 120F!!) for the past couple of days, and we have no AC - just one measly fan, and we're in the middle of packing boxes and heavy lifting for moving! I am melting - and last weekend I almost got heat stroke it was so bad!

  	When I have a bit more time, I have a pretty look I did to share with you guys using my Peacocky shadows for a movie premiere I went to - until then, keep cool, everyone!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jul 23, 2011)

JennsJewelz said:


> Debi, I'm feeling your pain with the heat - it has been feeling like almost 50 degrees with the humidity (Celsius - so I guess around 120F!!) for the past couple of days, and we have no AC - just one measly fan, and we're in the middle of packing boxes and heavy lifting for moving! I am melting - and last weekend I almost got heat stroke it was so bad!
> 
> When I have a bit more time, I have a pretty look I did to share with you guys using my Peacocky shadows for a movie premiere I went to - until then, keep cool, everyone!



 	I can't even imagine, though our A/C is not working in the car properly so even though my husband offered to bring me to the mall I declined. Far too hot for that.  We went to two local stores, ended up getting nothing but a red face, parched mouth and a headache.  Home back in the A/C and refusing to go anywhere until he gets the A/C fixed.  I'll take zero degrees any day over this.  It is a bit too hot to even enjoy my MU or get creative with it.


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh I am with you guys on the heat and humidity. Our electric bill was sky high and I'm sure it will be again the next 2 to 3 monts. This is why I tell hubby I keep it cold in the house in the winter to balance out the utility bills. Actually I just like a cool/cold house. I've been staying inside mostly. When I need to go somewhere I make sure I can try to get all my errands done in one trip.

  	I had to get out today to get some things done before I leave for Vegas on Tuesday. I went by the MAC counter to pick up an extra brow pencil. I love "Lingering" and been using it for years, but it's one of those twist ups that you never know when it is going to run out. i always have at least one backup but apparently forgot last time so needed to take one. i do love the MUFE brow corrector that HG & Shontay raves about but i haven't gotten good enough to do it fast so for the trip I wanted something I'm used to.

  	I ran into Sephora yesterday and was looking at their OPI and found the prettiest color for my daughter-in-law. You cannot go by the swatches on their site. It's called "It's Bouquet With Me" It looks pretty on the site but I swatched two coats and it is gorgeous glitter purple fun, but not giant glitter. I took it to her when we went there for dinner last night and she absolutely loved it. She loves glitter.

  	I also bought myself "I Don"t Bite" It is lighter than the site shows and has more shimmer than the swatch looks. It calls it soft pruple and I guess it is but their swatch is a lot brighter. I may have to get one of the ones like I got my DIL for my toes, so pretty.

  	My brain is on overload trying to remember to do all the things I need to get done before I leave. I got too stressed so decided to play on here for a bit. My lists are starting to have lists. I swear they're like rabbits

  	I usually like to have my Sundays to stay at home and I was really needing it tomorrow to get more done. But my hubby's mom is having a get together for his b-day that was Thursday. i have not been to the last couple of family things over there and hubby gave me one of _those_ looks and said he would like for me to come. So guess I gotta or I'm sure I will get the guilt treatment. He won't say much, but oh it is there.

  	Jenn-- I hope you are drinking mega amounts of water as I'm sure you are losing quite a bit.

  	Debi--My daughter's a/c in her car is not working wither. Thank goodness we have an extra car that she can drive. It's nothing fancy, just an older Honda that everything is in working order and the a/c works so all is good.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 24, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> I usually like to have my Sundays to stay at home and I was really needing it tomorrow to get more done. But my hubby's mom is having a get together for his b-day that was Thursday. i have not been to the last couple of family things over there and hubby gave me one of _those_ looks and said he would like for me to come. So guess I gotta or I'm sure I will get the guilt treatment. He won't say much, but oh it is there.
> 
> Jenn-- I hope you are drinking mega amounts of water as I'm sure you are losing quite a bit.
> 
> Debi--My daughter's a/c in her car is not working wither. Thank goodness we have an extra car that she can drive. It's nothing fancy, just an older Honda that everything is in working order and the a/c works so all is good.


  	oh enjoy all your new goodies!! and i always find that swatches on sites never look the same as the actual product! and i hope you have a nice stress free day today with your hubbys family.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Jul 24, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> how is all the packing going Jen? I hope things are going well for you and Jerome!


	It's going well thanks, Lou! My parents came over yesterday to help us bring stuff to a storage unit for August. I'd say we're about 2/3rds or 3/4s done - the only furniture we have left is our futon, which we're bringing to sleep on while we stay with Jerome's family (and right now! lol), and then we have some papers, about half the kitchen, our closet and the bathroom to go through. I'm going to have to store most of my makeup and be really choosy about what I bring with me in August - it'll be so sad to pack everything away!  At least our unit is climate controlled, so I know it will be safe  Right now, I think I'm going to bring my Naked and my Peacocky palettes, 1-2 of the basics (foundation, powder, mascara blush) and then 5 lgs and 5 ls. That is going to be tough, but I know I will only start to have meetings the last 2 weeks in August, and so I'll still be able to mix and match to make different looks every day if I'd like, and they'll be pretty neutral anyways  I might also have to bring my S-P MES, just because they're so gorgeous and I've been using them lots! We'll see what I can fit lol... I know I'm addicted!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Jul 24, 2011)

Jerome's out helping his family with some moving stuff and I'm taking a break from packing (I'm soooo sore today from the past 2 days of packing and heavy lifting!!!), so I thought I'd share the look I did for the movie premiere I went to!

  	FACE:
  	Shiseido Dual Balancing Foundation in I40 - Natural Fair Ivory (too dark for me usually, but I'm pretty tanned right now!)
  	MAC MSFN Light
  	MAC Springsheen Blush
  	MAC MB in Dainty
  	MAC Lustre Drops in Sun Rush

  	EYES:
	TFSI
  	UD Hustle (brows)
  	MAC Mega Metal Shadow in Paparazz-she (inner 1/3, inner lower lashline)
  	MAC MMS in Odalisque (outer 2/3, outer lower lashline)
  	MAC MMS in Dandizette (crease)
  	MAC MMS in Dalliance (tearduct)
  	UD Virgin (highlight)
  	MAC Feline (tightline)
  	MAC Blacktrack Fluidline
  	Revlon Grow Luscious Waterproof Mascara

  	LIPS:
  	MAC Mehr
  	Clinique Superbalm Moisturizing Gloss in 10 - Grapefruit

  	I took quite a few pictures, because the lighting was so wonky I couldn't quite capture the colours - oh well!



 

 

 (closest to true colour!)


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 24, 2011)

Jenn-- Very pretty look. I love the way you did your eyes. You look so fresh and happy. Your teeth are gorgeous. OK I guess that sounded kind of weird but they are.

  	I'm trying out some Sheseido foundation right now. Actually they have it listed in the sun products. I suppose because it has an spf of 42. I'm trying that with the powder foundation that is also in the sun section. The powder is a bit dark even thought i got the lightest color. I'm palying around with it and buffing it out. so far it is doing well on my oily skin in this heat and humidity. I had read an article recommending them together so I was unsure about the powder as it is listed as a foundation powder but they are not heavy and do not cake up.

  	I like that I can play with the nail colors at Sephora but the ones that are online exclusive seems to be kind of a waste. They look so pretty and then I almost always am disappointed when I get them. I found a pretty pale shimmer pink called "Handpicked for Me" It takes 2-3 coats unless you want it very sheer. I've been playing around and found I can change a lot of colors up by adding that on top.

  	If I can ever get all my stuff together and get on the plane Tuesday then I will be good. I am ready to get the hell out of here.

  	There was a mouse in here a couple of days ago. I HATE them. They can live outside (far away from me) but not in my house. I have 3 freakin cats, seriously wtf?  They need to earn their keep  I saw a glimpse of something run across the living room floor and I freaked. My husband was not pleased when I went up and woke him and told him he *had* to come downstairs and do something. He was like what am I suppose to do?  I said I don't care, take care of it.  We finally went to bed and he set a live trap the next day and got it. My daughter would throw a fit if we had the old kill kind. I make him take them at least a mile away to let them go. He takes them down to a park close by and sets them free. Sorry, I only want critters I invite to live in my house. Others need to stay out in their own enviroment.  Hubby thinks there may be another one and set the thingie again. I don't get this we have lived here 17 years and only had one.

  	I think this is why Smokey has been worshiping, that's what we call it, the dishwasher lately. At night he sits by it like it is his best buddy. Perhaps he smells something. But honestly he's too stupid to know what to do with it if walked up and greeted him.

  	Oh,  Vegas here I come.


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh I forgot mouse had my brain.

  	I got an email from Sephora for 10% off with this code V436CB, not a lot but every bit helps. It pays our sales tax. i guess it works for anyone. They have a bunch of stuff in their sale section.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 25, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Jenn-- Very pretty look. I love the way you did your eyes. You look so fresh and happy. Your teeth are gorgeous. OK I guess that sounded kind of weird but they are.
> 
> I'm trying out some Sheseido foundation right now. Actually they have it listed in the sun products. I suppose because it has an spf of 42. I'm trying that with the powder foundation that is also in the sun section. The powder is a bit dark even thought i got the lightest color. I'm palying around with it and buffing it out. so far it is doing well on my oily skin in this heat and humidity. I had read an article recommending them together so I was unsure about the powder as it is listed as a foundation powder but they are not heavy and do not cake up.
> 
> ...


  	i know finding a mouse isn't funny at all but this did make me chuckle!! i imagine him doing what Dylan does when he looses a toy under some furniture! i hope it is all sorted soon though - i hate mice too!!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Jul 25, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> oohh yes it will be very hard choosing which make up to leave out! although it won't be in storage for too long. and at least you know everything will be safe!   and i love your fotd that you posted! i already commented on it in another section of specktra - but i can't get over how beautiful you look! and i love the blending!


  	That's true - I'm still going to miss it! And thanks so much, Lou - I'm working on my blending!


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 25, 2011)

Jenn--Your right the braces definitely gave you beautiful teeth, although I didn't see then prior. My son had braces and all went well. But my daughter did a phase one and when that was over they had to do something different and did phase two. And now after all of that and $5,000 later the enamel on her front teeth is eroding and they get very sensitive and look crappy. All we can do now is have veneers put on those front ones, so another 5-7 thousand. My silly hubby had to tell her the whole process of how they will have to sand down? whatever they call it and now she doesn't want to get it done. I was so ticked at him for telling her. I said she'll just find out when it's happening. I mean they'll numb it I'm sure.

  	Well my husband got the other mouse. He said this one was the mommy cause it was bigger. The other was little bitty. I don't touch the thingies either. I told him this was in our wedding vows. It is his job to handle all such critters. He said he doesn't remember that part being in there. I told him after 24 years he just forgot but that I can assurre him it was there  He was to protect me afterall.

  	Jenn, make sure you sneek that into your vows, even if it's masked  so you can use it later when needed.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 25, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Jenn--Your right the braces definitely gave you beautiful teeth, although I didn't see then prior. My son had braces and all went well. But my daughter did a phase one and when that was over they had to do something different and did phase two. And now after all of that and $5,000 later the enamel on her front teeth is eroding and they get very sensitive and look crappy. All we can do now is have veneers put on those front ones, so another 5-7 thousand. My silly hubby had to tell her the whole process of how they will have to sand down? whatever they call it and now she doesn't want to get it done. I was so ticked at him for telling her. I said she'll just find out when it's happening. I mean they'll numb it I'm sure.
> 
> *Well my husband got the other mouse. He said this one was the mommy cause it was bigger. The other was little bitty. I don't touch the thingies either. I told him this was in our wedding vows. It is his job to handle all such critters. He said he doesn't remember that part being in there. I told him after 24 years he just forgot but that I can assurre him it was there  He was to protect me afterall.*
> 
> *Jenn, make sure you sneek that into your vows, even if it's masked  so you can use it later when needed.*


	ha ha! you have no idea how much this made me chuckle! i think in my wedding vows i snuck in 'you must always clean up the kitty pike' because i can never do it myself - it actually makes me feel sick! yay for hidden vows! lol!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi everyone!  Been MIA thanks to being smacked with some horrible cramps. And here I was rejoicing that I had a bit of a break these past few weeks. It heard me and hit hard. Still not over, no sleep last night, today I am a complete zombie. I keep thinking it is time for lunch (skipped breakfast), but now it is dinner time.  Read, moaned a lot, watched The Aviator.  And it rained out!  More to come!  I love that it is finally cloudy out. Thank you for the weather Lou!  Much appreciated!! 

  	Jen~Lovely look as always!  I think I would freak if I had to pack some of my makeup away at this point. I love having everything at my fingertips for new looks. I seem to be going through a phase of using various palettes (Naked, Two-Faced) and my NARS duos, which I love.  Fairly basic looks, but loving them for simple summer styles.  Still, I can't wait to break out some darker colours for the fall and holiday season!! 

  	Shadowaddict~Have fun with all your travels!  I've never been out west and seem to migrate northward all the time. I wonder why? lol  I wonder if there are any MAC and Sephora stores near James Bay?  Hehehehe...

  	Lou~lol @ cat puke.  I can't do human puke.  Or dog.  Cat doesn't bother me. It barely hits the tummy before it is back up.  Ewwww.  I also have a very strong sense of smell and it makes me sick to smell other sickness. Then again, baby spitup never bothered me. Messy, but not the same.  That is what happens when you babysit infants and have tons of nieces and nephews!  I bet I am freaking you out right now, so let's think happy thoughts!  Snow!  Buffy!  Glitter!! 

  	Back to the heating pad!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 26, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Hi everyone!  Been MIA thanks to being smacked with some horrible cramps. And here I was rejoicing that I had a bit of a break these past few weeks. It heard me and hit hard. Still not over, no sleep last night, today I am a complete zombie. I keep thinking it is time for lunch (skipped breakfast), but now it is dinner time.  Read, moaned a lot, watched The Aviator.  And it rained out!  More to come!  I love that it is finally cloudy out. Thank you for the weather Lou!  Much appreciated!!
> 
> Jen~Lovely look as always!  I think I would freak if I had to pack some of my makeup away at this point. I love having everything at my fingertips for new looks. I seem to be going through a phase of using various palettes (Naked, Two-Faced) and my NARS duos, which I love.  Fairly basic looks, but loving them for simple summer styles.  Still, I can't wait to break out some darker colours for the fall and holiday season!!
> 
> ...


  	Sorry about your cramps  I too am not very well right now. I started getting a sore throat a few days ago but now it is hard for me to swallow and I have a permanent head ache  It's my day off work today so once i have cleaned the house i shall be relaxing in hope that i am a bit better for tomorrow. i also have been taking various pain killers because i have ear ache in my deaf ear  

  	i hope everybody has a great day!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear you are not feeling well. Colds are horrible and I think even worse in the summer, especially if you are running a fever.  Take it easy and drink lots of liquids to flush it out of your system and stay hydrated.  It helps to feel less stuffy.  I think the day you start is the worse one. The sore throat is terrible, you ache, you feel miserable and every time you move your nose drips.  Earaches are no fun, either. Do you have a loss of hearing in one of your ears?  I loss partial hearing in both of my ears ages ago due to an infection and the left ear is the worse one. My father is almost completely deaf, between age, genes and destroying his ears by not using plugs while using a chain saw as a younger man.  In spite of 2 hearing aids he doesn't hear much at all, at this point.  He always sits near me at parties and gatherings or at the table because I seem to be the only one with patience to help him understand things.  I also know sign language, which he doesn't, but I filter it into the conversation anyhow and it does help with visuals.  I hope you feel better soon!

  	My cramps seem to be gone!  Yay!  They were pretty painful this time around.  But I am super overtired.  Lately I have at least been able to sleep during the night, even if cuddled up to my heating pad, but not this time around.  Today is about catching up, healing, mending, recooping!  Thursday my first Ulta order arrives and I can't wait.  There isn't much there...just n/p by China Glaze and Butter.  But I cannot get those anywhere else around here and we don't have Ultas, so looking forward to this. Too bad shipping is so incredibly slow. Not selling any tarot at the moment.  I have sold a lot and not sure I want to sell anymore or not.  I thinned out my collection quite a bit.  A lot of people are away on summer vacation and things are very quiet on the forum anyhow, so not much buying and selling going on and those that are are not getting half of what the decks are worth.  So, I will enjoy the break from it all! 

  	Reading Age of Innocence, must do my nails, naps, food, the usual mellow stuff is on tap for today!  No wild plans!!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 26, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> I'm so sorry to hear you are not feeling well. Colds are horrible and I think even worse in the summer, especially if you are running a fever.  Take it easy and drink lots of liquids to flush it out of your system and stay hydrated.  It helps to feel less stuffy.  I think the day you start is the worse one. The sore throat is terrible, you ache, you feel miserable and every time you move your nose drips.  Earaches are no fun, either. Do you have a loss of hearing in one of your ears?  I loss partial hearing in both of my ears ages ago due to an infection and the left ear is the worse one. My father is almost completely deaf, between age, genes and destroying his ears by not using plugs while using a chain saw as a younger man.  In spite of 2 hearing aids he doesn't hear much at all, at this point.  He always sits near me at parties and gatherings or at the table because I seem to be the only one with patience to help him understand things.  I also know sign language, which he doesn't, but I filter it into the conversation anyhow and it does help with visuals.  I hope you feel better soon!
> My cramps seem to be gone!  Yay!  They were pretty painful this time around.  But I am super overtired.  Lately I have at least been able to sleep during the night, even if cuddled up to my heating pad, but not this time around.  Today is about catching up, healing, mending, recooping!  Thursday my first Ulta order arrives and I can't wait.  There isn't much there...just n/p by China Glaze and Butter.  But I cannot get those anywhere else around here and we don't have Ultas, so looking forward to this. Too bad shipping is so incredibly slow. Not selling any tarot at the moment.  I have sold a lot and not sure I want to sell anymore or not.  I thinned out my collection quite a bit.  A lot of people are away on summer vacation and things are very quiet on the forum anyhow, so not much buying and selling going on and those that are are not getting half of what the decks are worth.  So, I will enjoy the break from it all!
> 
> Reading Age of Innocence, must do my nails, naps, food, the usual mellow stuff is on tap for today!  No wild plans!!


	well that is excellent that your cramps have gone! just make sure you relax, rest and soon you will be at full health again. i'm totally deaf in one of my ears which sadly cannot be fixed (that's what i have to show from being in an abusive relationship many years ago).  my throat is now much better but head feel so stuffed up! it's not very pleasent at all! but here's hoping i will be better tomorrow.

  	i am off to bed now but before i go please check this thread out - Share the love! - somewhere where we can share why we keep coming back to specktra - be it for info, the people, the swatches or even the sales! lol!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jul 26, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> well that is excellent that your cramps have gone! just make sure you relax, rest and soon you will be at full health again. i'm totally deaf in one of my ears which sadly cannot be fixed (that's what i have to show from being in an abusive relationship many years ago).  my throat is now much better but head feel so stuffed up! it's not very pleasent at all! but here's hoping i will be better tomorrow.
> i am off to bed now but before i go please check this thread out - Share the love! - somewhere where we can share why we keep coming back to specktra - be it for info, the people, the swatches or even the sales! lol!


	Oh gosh, Lou. I am so sorry to hear this.  Lots of hugs to you and may the rest of your life be full of love, happiness and safety.  Know you are cherished.  xo 

  	I hope Day 2 of the cold is easier on you.  Make your nasty new AM do everything. Or cough on him. Hehehe...


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 27, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Oh gosh, Lou. I am so sorry to hear this.  Lots of hugs to you and may the rest of your life be full of love, happiness and safety.  Know you are cherished.  xo
> I hope Day 2 of the cold is easier on you.  Make your nasty new AM do everything. Or cough on him. Hehehe...


  	it's cool - i am at peace with what happened now but i used to get very upset remebering what i put up with and how stupid i was for staying with such a person.

  	day 2 of the cold is a little better mainly because i can talk and my throat isn't as sore. i have a bad headache and the sweats but i would rather that than my voice to be affected! i'm at work but have brought lots of drugs with me! lol!! and the AM is actually settling in a bit better now.  we have spoken about things and have gotten things in the open - i think we both had a wrong impression of each other. it turns out we actually have very similar personailties. which means when we have the same opinion it is brilliant, but when we dissagree there are fireworks! lol! i still may cough though! lol!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 27, 2011)

^^ Hi, Lou. Glad you had things in open now. At least you don't have to keep guessing. Hope the 2 of you can find a way to work or communicate, perhaps let nature take the course. Get well soon, too. I've been knocked down by the flu bug. It started last Wednesday with a bad throat and it just stayed the same over the weekend but worsen this Monday, with body ache, headache and running nose. I'm back now but I still feel weak and tired.

  	Jenn - you look beautiful. Thanks for sharing. I'm in a makeup rut and I want to look at more of what others are doing to shake up my makeup.

  	shadow - funny story about the mice. I hear mice squeaking at night downstairs (I live on the 3rd floor). If they come into my house I'll go mad. It's worse if they are those huge, dirty rats. I've come across mice in the parks, they are smaller and clean looking. Rats are huge and scary looking. lol sorry if I'm not making sense, the flu bug is still here.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi gang! I'm having a weird day! It started off slow, then I got into full swing with starting to put away my spring/summer decorations and beginning to pull out a few fall things.  I usually do this on August 1st, with just touches here and there, but it is supposed to be super hot again, so decided to get a jump on things early. Plus I dusted and polished the first floor so it was a perfect time to do it.  One thing keeps leading to another and more and more stuff is coming out. I am not sorry for it either.  I am sick of seeing the silks and decorations I keep out from January until now (I need to find winter, but non Christmas decorations!) and the fall stuff comes down on Nov. 1st because the house is completely transformed to Christmas by the end of the first week of November!  It is the only holidays I decorate every room for (not counting the bathroom).  Fall/Halloween gets almost every room. Anyhow, I was having fun until my cramps unexpectedly came back. Boo hiss.  But we are about to have a nice fattening yummy warm dinner from Boston Market. Chickens, mashed potatoes, stuffing, green beans, corn bread, and chocolate cake. That should cheer my body up!  I lost 7 pounds so a little fun is in order! 

  	On the MU front I am in the process of a bit of reorganizing drawers, looking over my MU, ordered a few goodies from Sephora, including the UD Anniversary palette which I am very excited about, and my first Ulta Haul arrives tomorrow!!  And I am eying yet another bag from Coach.  My husband is going to kill me. This time I have no tarot money, but I plan on begging a lot.   Wish me luck!! 

  	Off to get a few things done before he gets back. Loving that the evenings are a bit shorter and though still quite warm out, the slant of the sun is changing and I know fall isn't far away. Hurrah!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi Debi! Great that you started to put away the summer decorations and put out the new ones. Hope you can share some pics with us when you are done. I love your decorations. Your dinner sounds very delicious, I wish I had some too.  Congrats on losing 7 pounds. Did you start on an exercise regime? Sorry if you had mentioned before as I haven't been keeping up with the thread. Let us know what you time of the UD Anniversary Palette because I am thinking of getting it but not convince it is worth my money. Hope you can get the coach bag you are eyeing. You are an inspiration because you suffer from the cramps regularly yet you are always spirited and upbeat. My flu has made me felt dispirited and brought out the worse in me - moaning, complaining, blaming everything.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you for the kind compliment!  I can get grouchy or more upset when I am sick to my stomach but the cramps have become a norm for me, so I try to make the most out of any good or bad day!  Today I got a lot done and hope to do even more tomorrow. I put up some decks to sell, but as the sale ends soon as a VIB I got my purse (ordered) with the 100.00 off again and I am psyched!  We watched Fairy-Tale; A True Story and burned a cinnamon bun candle and had a mellow night!  Now I am finally off to bed as it is after 1am!  Yikes!!!

  	Here is my new bag and will take pics once I have it.  I will start using it late August and into September and whenever I don't feel like brown and want a pop of colour! I have sweaters, coats, gloves, scarves and makeup that will match it well....even nail polish!!  lol The perfect Bimbo Bag for me!  Hehehe...


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 27, 2011)

^^ Love the colour! I've seen the design but not in the new fall colours. I agree that it's the perfect Bimbo bag because it is patent!  Being coordinated makes us feel very feminine.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 28, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> ^^ Love the colour! I've seen the design but not in the new fall colours. I agree that it's the perfect Bimbo bag because it is patent!  Being coordinated makes us feel very feminine.


  	yes patent leather is awesome! so pretty!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi Lou. Hope you get well soon too. My back was hurting more than usual too and I got bad dizzy spells. Sounds like the same thing. Try to take some vitamins c if you have them. And my ears are blocked too, maybe that's causing the dizzy spells. Are you getting the UD 15th anniversary palette? I have the Alice book and the NYC book, but not Naked. Wondering if I should get Naked and/or this new palette.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi gang!  I am so sorry to hear you are both feeling ill. There seems to be a lot of flu going around.  And all the same symptoms of sore throats, cold like symptoms, but aches and fevers, as well.  Some stomach things, too, which is odd because it seems to be worldwide and usually summer is a healthier time.  I am having some sinus infections and even read that beauty guru TiffanyD is sick.  Lots of the gurus are sick!  I think everyone should do tutorials on how to sanitize your makeup after being ill and how to cover up raw red noses!!  Feel better soon and remember it just has to run its course and the worse is over. Stay rested, drink lots of fluids, take naps at work. Hehehe....

  	So, that yummy chocolate cake must have been super caffeine-ed because I could not get to sleep until after 4am!  I was totally wired and now I am exhausted.  A quick breakfast, a bit of digesting and I am going back to bed for a while!  Then I want to pop back into action and put out more decorations and get this 2nd floor dusted up nicely.  No bites at the new decks up for sale, but not much action going on so will just have to be patient and wait for people to return from vacations!  I love my Bimbo bag. They showed me this when I went in last week. They were not to go out on the floor yet, but they said I could buy one since I was a preferred customer and bnought out 8 different bags to peek at.  So I did have the chance to touch all its patent leather shinyness and see what it would look like on me.  I was torn between that and my black one and hubby preferred the black because he feels patent leather looks like plastic. lol  No sense of fashion from him!  I mean, I have nail polish that will match this stuff!  Anyhow, I love my black one, but this will be the perfect transition purse for fall, before I want to wear brown or whenever I don't feel like brown all the time.  the black purse looks so wintry right now!  And I have noticed in a lot of online hauls and magazines lately that patent leather is in, so I will be stylish. It just looks like pure fun. I have a feeling next year I will be exploring other brands of purses for different looks and pulled out my big brown leather boho from Eddie Bauer that I got last fall. I've turned into a bag lady!   Haha!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 28, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Hi gang!  I am so sorry to hear you are both feeling ill. There seems to be a lot of flu going around.  And all the same symptoms of sore throats, cold like symptoms, but aches and fevers, as well.  Some stomach things, too, which is odd because it seems to be worldwide and usually summer is a healthier time.  I am having some sinus infections and even read that beauty guru TiffanyD is sick.  Lots of the gurus are sick!  I think everyone should do tutorials on how to sanitize your makeup after being ill and how to cover up raw red noses!!  Feel better soon and remember it just has to run its course and the worse is over. Stay rested, drink lots of fluids, take naps at work. Hehehe....
> 
> So, that yummy chocolate cake must have been super caffeine-ed because I could not get to sleep until after 4am!  I was totally wired and now I am exhausted.  A quick breakfast, a bit of digesting and I am going back to bed for a while!  Then I want to pop back into action and put out more decorations and get this 2nd floor dusted up nicely.  No bites at the new decks up for sale, but not much action going on so will just have to be patient and wait for people to return from vacations!  I love my Bimbo bag. They showed me this when I went in last week. They were not to go out on the floor yet, but they said I could buy one since I was a preferred customer and bnought out 8 different bags to peek at.  So I did have the chance to touch all its patent leather shinyness and see what it would look like on me.  I was torn between that and my black one and hubby preferred the black because he feels patent leather looks like plastic. lol  No sense of fashion from him!  I mean, I have nail polish that will match this stuff!  Anyhow, I love my black one, but this will be the perfect transition purse for fall, before I want to wear brown or whenever I don't feel like brown all the time.  the black purse looks so wintry right now!  And I have noticed in a lot of online hauls and magazines lately that patent leather is in, so I will be stylish. It just looks like pure fun. I have a feeling next year I will be exploring other brands of purses for different looks and pulled out my big brown leather boho from Eddie Bauer that I got last fall. I've turned into a bag lady!   Haha!


  	well i have a new tutorial coming out tomorrow and i have filmed the voice over tonight for it. luckily i drank lots of water and did it in stages so my voice doesn't sound too weird... although on my vidoe this past monday i feel my voice sounds funny... stoopid cold!!

  	and maybe the chocolate cake has a crazy amount of sugar in it? sometimes ice cream has the same effect on me! i can't fall asleep after having it! lol!  and Debi you have got me looking at bags now too! I went to look at some Radley bags which is a nice UK brand.... lots of soft leather to touch! some were on sale too but i must resist!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh goody! New video and I am a bad influence on you concerning bags. Cool!    I definitely am having fun! I have tons of bags from Stone and Co which is, I suppose, a low end bag or medium end bag, that I bought in hoards from Macy's or Filene's when they existed and when I preferred smaller bags.  Grey, brown, burgundy, black, dark green. I have a whole bunch in my closet still to be used.  The larger ones I will use for those messy snow days in the winter and the smaller ones that have long straps for cross body wear I use when attending Mass, when we go into the city and I don't want my bag ripped off me and such things like that!  They will find their use. Next I expect I will start saving for special higher end bags.  But what are the brands I should be looking for?  LV, Chanel, Prada, who else?  And who is good and who is not good.  Saw some Michael Kor bags that looked nice until I looked them over and was not particularly impressed.  I need a brand list!!!  For now Coach is providing me with some great styles and colours and lots of compliments, so I guess us New Englanders are not big into fashion bags and have a tendency to have our nose in a book instead of noticing such things!!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 28, 2011)

Ooh Debi I love the color (and size) of that bag! Nice choice!

  	Hope you guys are feeling better, Lou & Miss QQ.

  	I've spent the entire day in bed reading... It was nice but also somehow draining in its own way.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jul 28, 2011)

LittleMaryJane said:


> Ooh Debi I love the color (and size) of that bag! Nice choice!
> 
> Hope you guys are feeling better, Lou & Miss QQ.
> 
> I've spent the entire day in bed reading... It was nice but also somehow draining in its own way.


	Thank you!  It is now on its way and I am so excited about it!  I love the Madison style because it has a lot of compartments and I need that sort of organization!

  	I am about to crawl into bed and read for just a wee bit before zonking out.  I am so tired. But my first Ulta order arrived with gorgeous nail polishes, so pretty I don't know which one to use next!  I also have my Sephora order arriving on Monday with my UD Anniversary palette, so excited over that, and my bag arrives on Tuesday! I will just do a collective haul at that point as so much matches each other and has a lovely creeping into fall look!  Cool air tonight, but then the toasty weather is coming back and I don't want it!  So I will dream of cool autumn days, apple picking and snow squalls!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi MJ! Thanks and hope you feel more energised.

  	Debi - I couldn't sleep until 4am last night too. I had milk tea that was loaded with caffein too. Now I feel really tired with the flu still sticking around. I didn't know chocolates have caffein, and taking too much sugar will cause sleeplessness too. Now that I think about it, too much sugar makes us hyperactive so I should have know that. I saw Ulta np online and they look so nice. The new magnetic nails look like an interesting trend. You should do a post on your bag collection!

  	Lou - Hope you are better today. Having all the UD palettes make a great collection. I love to see all of them together! I will wait for your thoughts about the palette. I seldom travel so I'm not justify to get all the palettes..


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jul 29, 2011)

Lou~You are so lucky you have all those UD palettes. I have 2 of the Naked ones and this will be the only other one, I think, except for Ammo or something like that. Isn't that UD, too?  I am so sad that I was into Sephora and all when the Alice one came out!  I would love to see them all together too. That would be a really fun video, comparing them, the colours, what are dupes, which ones have more original colours, packaging, etc.!!  Go for it!   I hope you are feeling better and that your special adventure today goes well!

  	MissQQ~Yes, chocolate has tons of caffeine in it. I can have a chocolate cookie or something light, but we ate late and the cake was super rich, so I am sure that is what happened.  Now I am trying to get back on a normal schedule and it isn't easy!  Plus, we are set up for another stormy day so it is super cloudy and humid out today. Then back into the heat, so no energy like I get when it is cool out!  A bag post would be fun! I was thinking of doing just a Coach bag photo, though not include my wallets, etc. I don't know. I have two wristlets, too.  It would be fun seeing them all clustered together to ask myself what are the gaps?  Oh, Chanel, LV, Prada, Michael Kors, hehehe...  I would have to look into the prices on some of these gems, though!  And the practicality.  Though that seems to be sliding away, too!  I just want anything cute and pretty and eye-catching!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jul 29, 2011)

rofl.  Someone who claims to be a moderator from LUUUX?? showed me that a 16yr old in Bulgaria is stealing my haul photos for her blog.  I am rather amused and flattered that someone likes my photos so much that they feel the need to steal them for themselves. Ah, but they haven't got the products so that must really sting.  They can brag all they want, but I get to wear it! Deal with that, little foolish, no self-esteem teenager!  Seriously, in the scheme of things in life, that teenager's actions are so trivial.  Perhaps we ought to put her in an army suit and send her off to war to get a reality check about what life is really about.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 30, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> rofl.  Someone who claims to be a moderator from LUUUX?? showed me that a 16yr old in Bulgaria is stealing my haul photos for her blog.  I am rather amused and flattered that someone likes my photos so much that they feel the need to steal them for themselves. Ah, but they haven't got the products so that must really sting.  They can brag all they want, but I get to wear it! Deal with that, little foolish, no self-esteem teenager!  Seriously, in the scheme of things in life, that teenager's actions are so trivial.  Perhaps we ought to put her in an army suit and send her off to war to get a reality check about what life is really about.


	i still can't get over that somebody did that. swatch pictures i understand.... haul pictures?! wth?! you won't get the items no matter how much you like to think they are yours! it's sad that the teenager felt the need to do that really  and what would she say when people ask for her opinion on an item from 'her haul'? would she make that up too?!

  	i'm so tired after yesterday but am at work and ready to do a full day again. i need to get an early night because me and nick are going out for the day tomorrow. we want to do a little shopping together and there is a pizza resturant we want to go to!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jul 30, 2011)

Sorry you had such an icky day, yesterday, Lou.  I hope you start to feel better soon and a day off should help restore you!  Yes, that whole episode with my haul stolen by a little Bulgarian teenager is rather strange. Here is the link to her site.  And there is my rug with all my goodies!  I'll just start watermarking from now on.  I should have known better but never expected someone to act so ridiculous and childish as to claim a haul for their own. Yes, sad, but nevertheless I am sure she knew she was doing wrong, so I haven't much pity for her.  A lie is a lie, no matter what the circumstances. At least she could have made sense and written in proper English rather than making foolish remarks like: "I hate these products so I bought them".  Pardon?  lol  Or "I don't like Chanel lipsticks but thought someday I might, so may try them"???  Um, sure.  You do that, chicky! 

  	Last night was so much fun. We zoomed over to the mall ( a long zoom) Where I picked up another one of those Chanel gel e/s in Ebloui. I love these things and they wear well on my eyes. I wish Chanel would make them a permanent item.  Then, behold around the corner. Nordstrom just got in the entire Butter London n/p collection with samples you get to try out all over your fingers. So I and 2 of the ladies played for about half an hour!  lol  Of course, being a bimbo, I made us proud and immediately went for the pink glittery one.  It is still over my pin n/p and Seche Vite and holding strong as diamonds!  So pretty and glittery! Obviously I bought it, a few other colours, a purple glitter and have a bit of a wishlist now!  Also, Bobbi Brown has finally come to her senses!  Her glosses are full size, same price as before and now have the doe-foot applicator, so next visit I want to get a few of those.  So I won't have to wait to order from Ulta in the future and will be able to try colours out before purchasing and I love it!  So spoiled!!  On the way home we dropped by my parents who were enjoying watching tv but had a fun visit. 

  	Now I am late, must eat and see what trouble I can get into today!  It is going to be hot, but dry and the sky is blue with quite a breeze. 4 days of this then down to the lower 80's. Autumn is coming, ladies!  Yay!!!  Here is the link to my little haul thief!

  	http://www.luuux.com/health-beauty/sephora-haul-part2#comment-5202711


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 30, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Sorry you had such an icky day, yesterday, Lou.  I hope you start to feel better soon and a day off should help restore you!  Yes, that whole episode with my haul stolen by a little Bulgarian teenager is rather strange. Here is the link to her site.  And there is my rug with all my goodies!  I'll just start watermarking from now on.  I should have known better but never expected someone to act so ridiculous and childish as to claim a haul for their own. Yes, sad, but nevertheless I am sure she knew she was doing wrong, so I haven't much pity for her.  A lie is a lie, no matter what the circumstances. At least she could have made sense and written in proper English rather than making foolish remarks like: "I hate these products so I bought them".  Pardon?  lol  Or "I don't like Chanel lipsticks but thought someday I might, so may try them"???  Um, sure.  You do that, chicky!
> 
> Last night was so much fun. We zoomed over to the mall ( a long zoom) Where I picked up another one of those Chanel gel e/s in Ebloui. I love these things and they wear well on my eyes. I wish Chanel would make them a permanent item.  Then, behold around the corner. Nordstrom just got in the entire Butter London n/p collection with samples you get to try out all over your fingers. So I and 2 of the ladies played for about half an hour!  lol  Of course, being a bimbo, I made us proud and immediately went for the pink glittery one.  It is still over my pin n/p and Seche Vite and holding strong as diamonds!  So pretty and glittery! Obviously I bought it, a few other colours, a purple glitter and have a bit of a wishlist now!  Also, Bobbi Brown has finally come to her senses!  Her glosses are full size, same price as before and now have the doe-foot applicator, so next visit I want to get a few of those.  So I won't have to wait to order from Ulta in the future and will be able to try colours out before purchasing and I love it!  So spoiled!!  On the way home we dropped by my parents who were enjoying watching tv but had a fun visit.
> 
> ...


  	Oh wow! I can't wiat to see some pics (watermarked ones!) of the butter polishes! yay for going for the pink glitter one! i really am going to have to buy a couple one day! so many of you lovely ladies say how great they are and i still don't own one! lol!  and can i admit something? i have never tried a bobbi brown product... ever! i think some of the bits looks nice but equally i find the colours a bit boring... to me at least. i love brights and crazy colours and bobbi doesn't have that. i do however think the shimmer bricks look lovely. maybe one day i shall get into the brand... but for now i like my brights!

  	have fun today too Debi!! I hope all bimbos are having a great weekend! i am so happy to be getting a day off tomorrow!

  	oh and check out my blog post on mac liners - Lou’s most used eyeliners from MAC - super pretty ones are included! hee hee!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jul 30, 2011)

Lou~You have got to treat yourself to a Butter London nail polish. They really are like butter!  I think I heard my nails say "Ah...." when I put it on!   The colours range from neutrals to very bright colours and some gorgeous blues and greens and they expect they will be expanding all their colours now that people have discovered them. The brush is a tiny bit smaller than OPI but nicer. It works really well. I have a lot of trouble with creme polishes streaking, but first coat, no streaks.  The glitter is amazing, though I probably put on more than necessary since one coat covers a lot!  But I have just found my favourite brand and will not be purchasing any more Chanel n/p. This stuff is amazing!!  Here is Yummy Mummy with Rosie Lee pink glitter on my thumb and ring finger.  I'll be using a different program soon to watermark my photos across the page, too!

  	As for Bobbi Brown, I agree. That is her signature. Natural colours. But they are not very flattering all the time. I love some of her things, especially her concealers.  But her e/s and lipsticks are boring and flat.  Even anything with shimmer. The glosses had some pretty brighter colours mixed in and I have heard they are very nice, one of her better products. I am actually surprised she is so famous for such a bland line.  But something for everyone, right?


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 31, 2011)

ahhh so pretty! i love the pink glitter one!! how fabulous! i shall check out a couple of department stores today and see if they stock them. i don't think they do but you never know!!

Lou’s July favourites - here is my july faves video - i bought another bottle of seche vite this month - love that stuff so much!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 31, 2011)

^^ I will catch up with your blog. I look forward to the UD palettes blog post! How are you today? Shopping and pizza sounds fun! I used seche vite for the first time on Thursday and it is amazing. Now I worry how to get my second bottle when I run out of this. This was purchased by a friend.  Debi - it will be fun to have all the coach shown, with the wristlets and wallets. Do you have any prada? I'm just curious about it since they always say prada bags are the best. How about gucci, do you like it? Now that I know chocolates have lots of caffeine, it must be why I was craving for them constantly a few weeks back until I had sore throat and the bad cold. I haven't been eating them this week and yet I'm having trouble sleeping and having lots of dreams. Guess I have more reasons to stay away from caffeine. I agree about Bobbi brown. I only have nectar shimmer brick and don't like it much. But I'm pleased that she finally change the glosses into doe foot so I'll go and try them at the counter when they launch. Butter london looks amazing. Love the glittery ones! Wish it is available here. I went to the haul thread and saw your hauls. You bought the Chanel Le blanc powder and quad, do you like them? I love a lot of your haul items. Your BBW haul is fantastic! Living vicariously through you! Oh yes, have you tried Ebloiu? I bought Epatant and I really like it too. I may get more of these.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 31, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Debi - it will be fun to have all the coach shown, with the wristlets and wallets. Do you have any prada? I'm just curious about it since they always say prada bags are the best. How about gucci, do you like it? Now that I know chocolates have lots of caffeine, it must be why I was craving for them constantly a few weeks back until I had sore throat and the bad cold. I haven't been eating them this week and yet I'm having trouble sleeping and having lots of dreams. Guess I have more reasons to stay away from caffeine. I agree about Bobbi brown. I only have nectar shimmer brick and don't like it much. But I'm pleased that she finally change the glosses into doe foot so I'll go and try them at the counter when they launch. Butter london looks amazing. Love the glittery ones! Wish it is available here. I went to the haul thread and saw your hauls. You bought the Chanel Le blanc powder and quad, do you like them? I love a lot of your haul items. Your BBW haul is fantastic! Living vicariously through you! Oh yes, have you tried Ebloiu? I bought Epatant and I really like it too. I may get more of these.


  	i'm doing well today thanks! Me and Nick had a nice time today. we did a little shopping and had pizza. then when we go home we relaxed and Lily came over for a play date.  It was quite weird because i thought Dylan would instantly go crazy after her and try and hurt her - however he was soooo scared of this tiny kitten! It was so silly! He was hissing and yowling and hiding in a corner and whenever Lily trotted up to him he would run away! Annie came for a sniff and wondered off so she obviously isn;t fussed.  We have Lily coming over again tomorrow for a couple of hours. It is still a couple of weeks before she is properly ours but at least in the mean time we can see how she is doing.  here are a couple of pics I took of her!





  	Here she is sat on our sofa! She looks so tiny!





  	Here she is on her little kitty bed I bought her today. When she gets bigger you can take the middle ring out so that she still fits in it  It's soo soft!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jul 31, 2011)

Miss QQ~Nope, no Prada or Gucci yet!  I do have my eye on a Michael Kors, but it is more than an LV!  ahahaha....  Time will tell. Presently tarot selling is at a complete stop.  No one is buying and most people are away for summer vacations so I hope things pick up in the near future.  I will need to sell a lot for these fancy bags!!  And I did pick up Ebloui e/s just the other night because I was so happy with the look of the plum coloured one.  Sadly they are running low, so if you want one, get it now.  I wish Chanel would make these a permanent line. 

  	Lou~She is adorable!  She really looks like she is wearing a mustache!  Or a little bow!  How unique looking!  I hope things continue well with the cat adjustments. It is great you get to take her home like this and introduce her slowly to the other felines, especially since you are both away working during the day.  We don't want her getting eaten up by your other cats! Her bed looks super comfy! 

  	My cramps are starting to kick in, so reading (just finished The Age of Innocence and must pick out next book), tidying up a bit and loving my butter London goodies!  My UD Anniversary palette should arrive tomorrow with a few other goodies and Tuesday is my Coach patent leather bag day! I can't wait!!!!  Time for Chinese food leftovers for supper and I can't wait. I'm starving!!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 1, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Miss QQ~Nope, no Prada or Gucci yet!  I do have my eye on a Michael Kors, but it is more than an LV!  ahahaha....  Time will tell. Presently tarot selling is at a complete stop.  No one is buying and most people are away for summer vacations so I hope things pick up in the near future.  I will need to sell a lot for these fancy bags!!  And I did pick up Ebloui e/s just the other night because I was so happy with the look of the plum coloured one.  Sadly they are running low, so if you want one, get it now.  I wish Chanel would make these a permanent line.
> 
> Lou~She is adorable!  She really looks like she is wearing a mustache!  Or a little bow!  How unique looking!  I hope things continue well with the cat adjustments. It is great you get to take her home like this and introduce her slowly to the other felines, especially since you are both away working during the day.  We don't want her getting eaten up by your other cats! Her bed looks super comfy!
> 
> My cramps are starting to kick in, so reading (just finished The Age of Innocence and must pick out next book), tidying up a bit and loving my butter London goodies!  My UD Anniversary palette should arrive tomorrow with a few other goodies and Tuesday is my Coach patent leather bag day! I can't wait!!!!  Time for Chinese food leftovers for supper and I can't wait. I'm starving!!


  	lol! yeah her markings are funny around her mouth! i swear it looks like she has been eating something and she has food stains! lol! although i'm not sure what food is grey in colour...

  	sorry your cramps are coming back sweetie  but at least your makeup arriving today will cheer you up!

  	sorry i can't spend long on specktra things morning. i'm at work and have a stupid amount of stuff to do!! not impressed!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Lou. Sorry that you have a lot to do. Hope you manage to get them done. Lily is adorable! Her markings are special!  I think you talked about the kitty previously but I didn't read all the posts. Are you adopting her? Her bed is looking so soft, clean and comfy that I want to fit myself inside it. Oh yes, I forgot to say that my friend wanted to buy a Radley bag too. I think it ships to my country but I haven't seen any Radley bag IRL before so I'm not sure about just ordering it online. Do you have any and is the line good?

  	Debi - If we have Michael Kors here I'm sure I'll buy something too. I am thinking of getting a Gucci bag for everyday wear but I'm not sure. The canvas bag with leather trimming is costly, I could buy a leather bag with the money. Prada... a few years more or many years more, I guess. lol. From what I know, the chanel cream es are perm. Maybe you can check with the SA at the counter if you are there. I want the white one next! Sorry your cramps are back, but the makeup items and bag that are coming will cheer you up. Very exciting!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 1, 2011)

Lou~Sorry you have a busy day ahead.  Sounds like your new AM isn't picking up the workload.  Hmm...  My husband has a super busy day with end of month cleanup of everyone who made mistakes, including someone he is training to do one of his jobs and lighten his load so he will only be doing the work of 5 people, not 6!  Hey!  lol  Only the guy screwed up. I told my husband the new guy should be fixing the problems, not you, or how else will he learn?  Hubby said he hasn't got the time to explain it to him. Jeepers.  My husband is afraid to take a day off, or even a few hours, because he knows what is probably waiting for him.  But it isn't good that he is glued to his computer all the time and can't learn to turn it off before midnight.  He must work about a 10-12 hour day every single day now.  He needs to just walk away and live his life before it passes him by. Not smart. 

  	Miss QQ~The cramps disappeared as quickly as they came. I had a good night's sleep, but not much energy. I hope my goodies come soon so I can play!!  They are predicting some nasty storms later today to cool things off. Yay!!!

  	Today I am going to read until my eyes fall out. And then I will stuff my eyes back in their sockets and watch some movies and pray for another break in the heat.  Hehehe...


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 1, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Lou~Sorry you have a busy day ahead.  Sounds like your new AM isn't picking up the workload.  Hmm...  My husband has a super busy day with end of month cleanup of everyone who made mistakes, including someone he is training to do one of his jobs and lighten his load so he will only be doing the work of 5 people, not 6!  Hey!  lol  Only the guy screwed up. I told my husband the new guy should be fixing the problems, not you, or how else will he learn?  Hubby said he hasn't got the time to explain it to him. Jeepers.  My husband is afraid to take a day off, or even a few hours, because he knows what is probably waiting for him.  But it isn't good that he is glued to his computer all the time and can't learn to turn it off before midnight.  He must work about a 10-12 hour day every single day now.  He needs to just walk away and live his life before it passes him by. Not smart.
> 
> Miss QQ~The cramps disappeared as quickly as they came. I had a good night's sleep, but not much energy. I hope my goodies come soon so I can play!!  They are predicting some nasty storms later today to cool things off. Yay!!!
> 
> Today I am going to read until my eyes fall out. And then I will stuff my eyes back in their sockets and watch some movies and pray for another break in the heat.  Hehehe...


	Oh my AM is doing ok to be honest. There were things we couldn't complete on saturday so we had to leave it until this morning. I'm sorry about how much your hubby is working though. I really don't think that it is healthy to not leave the computer and such. I understand he has lots to do but surely the more he does the more his boss will come to expect?

  	enjoy reading!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 1, 2011)

Watching the skies carefully as we are now under another severe t'storm warning.   This has been a busy year for bad storms.  I bet we will have a very rainy fall and bitterly cold winter.  Last winter was brutal, but more in the way of unending snow.  I've been watching Inception and playing with my goodies. One of my free goodies from Sephora included Benefit Dandelion, which I did not already have, so super excited about that!  I love the UD Anniversary palette. It goes perfectly with all the n/p's I have picked out lately.  Lots of subdued plums, browns, grey, with an occasional spark of colour!  I can't believe that Coach bag arrives tomorrow. I cannot wait. Am I allowed to sleep with it?   

  	Still deadly quiet in the tarot selling world.  Must come up with something tempting, though things up are pretty darn good and well-priced. I think I just need people to come back from vacation. Nothing else exciting except I have no idea what to eat for dinner.  Yet burgers sound so very tempting....and incredibly unhealthy!  Hehehe...

  	P.S.~My hauls are up on the haul section, with very large watermarks! lol


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 1, 2011)

^^ What did you have for dinner? Love your haul! Can you do some looks with the UD palette? Do you have the Naked palette too? I want Ebloui now too! What are you going to pair it with? Once your coach bag arrives you can dress in the fall fashion head to toe! Good to hear you have a good night's sleep. I hope the storm is not too strong.

  	Lou - pleased to hear the AM is good. Happy that you are adding one more kitty to your family too!  I love to see your radley bags, especially the interior! I went to the website but they do not show the interior and I am very particular about how these are because I need practical bags. If you can show some pics, it would be great, but only when you have time. No hurry!  Yeah a dark brown bag goes with everything and it's not black, which we can find easily.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 2, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> ^^ What did you have for dinner? Love your haul! Can you do some looks with the UD palette? Do you have the Naked palette too? I want Ebloui now too! What are you going to pair it with? Once your coach bag arrives you can dress in the fall fashion head to toe! Good to hear you have a good night's sleep. I hope the storm is not too strong.
> 
> Lou - pleased to hear the AM is good. Happy that you are adding one more kitty to your family too!  I love to see your radley bags, especially the interior! I went to the website but they do not show the interior and I am very particular about how these are because I need practical bags. If you can show some pics, it would be great, but only when you have time. No hurry!  Yeah a dark brown bag goes with everything and it's not black, which we can find easily.


  	No problem at all! I shall snap some photos of my bags for you. The cream one is rather dirty looking now though so please don't judge me on it! lol! I like the interior. My black one has a pink interior with an internal pocket big enough to fit a passport in (this bag always comes on holiday with me!) it also has a strap with lock so you can attach you keys in your bag and they won't ever fall out - also handy when riding roller coasters! lol! I can't think what colour the interior is on my cream one.... it may actually be cream as well. I shall hunt them down later. i fear they are up in our loft out of the way! I need to get some kind of bag holder!

  	today is my usual day off but there is the bonus of having nick off work too! he is using up random paid holiday days and so he is off today. we're not doing anything special - but it's nice to have some company! and of course help in cleaning the house! lol!

  	i hope everybody has a great day!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 2, 2011)

How fun to have a bag photo session where we can share all our handbags in one place!  I am thinking about starting a blog, but have some mixed feelings about it. Namely, keeping up with it!  lol  And making sure every photo is watermarked.  All the thunderstorms wimped out before they reached us yesterday, so hoping for a good round today as it is hot and humid again and we are supposed to cool down for the next 10 days. I hope they mean it this time.  August can be unpredictable, but on the whole if we get past the heat of July, the rest is tolerable and we even occasionally get those lovely cooler days that hint of the autumn yet to come! 

  	Still waiting for my bag!  And happy to announce that the butter London nail polish is holding strong as we start Day 5!  I am amazed at how well it lasts because I have been in and out of closet, moving things around, pulling out fall stuff, etc. So far it is worth every penny! I need more!! 

  	Interesting that you mentioned that, Lou. I need to figure out how to keep my bags. Right now they are in their boxes but they say don't keep them in there or they will dry out.  Hm...  Cardboard is porous. I would have though they would be okay.  I have seen some with coat racks hanging all their bags on them, but without the dust bag on them, which is bad.  I've seen other who have their bags in tightly sealed plastic storage boxes which is not good, but their bags look fine.  Not sure what to think.  Any tips, anyone?

  	Miss QQ~Too hot to do a FOTD. I have been keeping my MU fairly light lately with dabs of perfume, some gloss or lipstick, quick cream blush or bronzer and nails.  Nothing fancy until the weather changes and I am more in the mood to experiment!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks Lou for the good wish! I did have a perfectly plain but great day!  I'm glad you got share the day with your guy and get some help with housework so that you will both have relaxing after-work moments ahead!


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi Debi. My weather is nothing as dramatic as you as we don't get thunderstorms, hurricanes or snow. Beyond that, it surprises me that what you are going to have is the same here. The days will be hot but cooler than July, and have cool, rainy days as autumn draws closer. However, we always get a bout of extreme high temperatures in September. But hopefully the regional haze here is not so bad this year. Every year we get hit with hazey, humid weeks in September and the air smells bad due to the burning of plantations in the Asian countries (to renew the land so they can plant new crops). My eyes, mouth, throat, lungs and skin suffer! Enjoy Butter. I so wish I can get my hands on them. I store a few of my beloved bags in dust bags and a couple even in boxes, and keep them in my cupboard. The rest I just pile them in a basket and keep it in my cupboard. I'm bad at taking care of them. I shall be patient and wait for fall to see your fotd.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 2, 2011)

Our weather extremes in New England are definitely extreme.  In the winter we can have many feet of snow on the ground at a single time, blizzards and Nor'Easters, temps below zero F, wind chill factors to -30F and terribly damaging ice storms. I love it.  lol Spring can be rainy, warm, cool, inviting!  Summer the heat goes up to over 100F with Heat Indext 106F or more, humid, dewpoints over 75 and terribly oppressive. People die of heat stroke. I hate it.  I really never have loved summer at all.  It was fun as a child to have school off but I actually looked forward to Labour Day Weekend and buying new school clothes and supplies and starting over again!  Besides, it meant fall and I love the autumn. Blue crisp skies, cold frosty mornings, occasional rain storms, fires in the fireplace, sweater weather, comfy and fun!  Beautiful foliage and the smell of wood burning or leaves mouldering.  Sometimes we have snow squalls while picking apples!  My favourite time is from September 1st until Jan 1st. So if you think I am already cheerful, wait until the heat is gone!!! 

  	And on that happy note, here it is!!  My lovely patent leather purse from Coach.  I love it to death!  It is actually nice and soft and a crowing jewel to my present Coach collection.  Now I will be saving pennies for MU and a few fancier bags, but extremely pleased with this!!  And soon, off to bed to read!!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 3, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Our weather extremes in New England are definitely extreme.  In the winter we can have many feet of snow on the ground at a single time, blizzards and Nor'Easters, temps below zero F, wind chill factors to -30F and terribly damaging ice storms. I love it.  lol Spring can be rainy, warm, cool, inviting!  Summer the heat goes up to over 100F with Heat Indext 106F or more, humid, dewpoints over 75 and terribly oppressive. People die of heat stroke. I hate it.  I really never have loved summer at all.  It was fun as a child to have school off but I actually looked forward to Labour Day Weekend and buying new school clothes and supplies and starting over again!  Besides, it meant fall and I love the autumn. Blue crisp skies, cold frosty mornings, occasional rain storms, fires in the fireplace, sweater weather, comfy and fun!  Beautiful foliage and the smell of wood burning or leaves mouldering.  Sometimes we have snow squalls while picking apples!  My favourite time is from September 1st until Jan 1st. So if you think I am already cheerful, wait until the heat is gone!!!
> 
> And on that happy note, here it is!!  My lovely patent leather purse from Coach.  I love it to death!  It is actually nice and soft and a crowing jewel to my present Coach collection.  Now I will be saving pennies for MU and a few fancier bags, but extremely pleased with this!!  And soon, off to bed to read!!


  	i'm in love!!! the bag is beautiful and such a lovely shade too. i love all the compartments inside too - looks like you have plenty of room. and even the box looks pretty!

  	i'm all muddled today. i keep thinking it is monday again for some reason. i hate waking up and not knowing what day it is! lol! however i am now at work ready for a full day. i am getting my brows waxed on my lunch break. that way when i film my next lot of videos on sunday i will actually have nice brows! they have been growing out for far too long!


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 3, 2011)

Debi - Gorgeous bag! Perfect for the cooler season!

Lou - It's nice that you fix the brow waxing session during lunch. Always good to save time and do some grooming during lunch break. And your comment of you and Nick getting stuck together had me giggling.  Yeah I don't like to wake up not knowing the day too, at least you thought it was Monday but it is Wednesday, which is better! I woke up last Thursday thinking it was Saturday, so was sad that I had to go to work lol.
  ETA: Lou - do you have access to YSL makeup? I saw this fall quint and I thought of you. You like green es and this quint has purples too. Stunning in the pic, but I'm not sure how it is in real. I've never tried anything from Ysl except for the touché éclat. The blushes look gorgeous ihere too!  http://beaut.ie/blog/2011/ysl-midnight-garden-autumn-winter-look-20112012-pix-swatches/  And this liberty and hello kitty makeup are available at Boots. Only uk will have it? Are you getting it? They look so cute!  http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2011/08/hello-kitty-and-liberty-first-look.html


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 3, 2011)

Lou~lol  You and Nick sticking together!  Hehehe...  But I know what you are saying and I have a fan upstairs in the bedroom even when the a/c is on.  The central air thermostat is downstairs and it is nice and cool down there.  But we are roasting upstairs as heat rises. We really need 2 zones and wish the house had been done that way.  If we did it now, not only would it cost a fortune but we would have to have wall broken down, etc. No way!  I just miss the shady pine grove my parents house was snuggled under.  It was always so cool!  How fun that you had the kitty for so long yesterday. How old is she now?  She must be getting excited to come to her new home and I think it is so cool that you get to introduce her to both that and the other cats in a series of visits!  I'll have to check your FB page for more kitty pics! 

  	Thanks guys for the compliments on the bag. I love it so much. It is going to be perfect when I don't want to wear brown but need a big splash of colour and any other colour (like that orange one?) would really not have worked out half as well as this, so in the end this was the perfect one!!  I need a whole closet for my bags. 

  	I slept in.  I was having a super bizarre dream when I woke and I feel like I am still partially in it!  Must wake up....must wake up....


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 3, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Lou~lol  You and Nick sticking together!  Hehehe...  But I know what you are saying and I have a fan upstairs in the bedroom even when the a/c is on.  The central air thermostat is downstairs and it is nice and cool down there.  But we are roasting upstairs as heat rises. We really need 2 zones and wish the house had been done that way.  If we did it now, not only would it cost a fortune but we would have to have wall broken down, etc. No way!  I just miss the shady pine grove my parents house was snuggled under.  It was always so cool!  How fun that you had the kitty for so long yesterday. How old is she now?  She must be getting excited to come to her new home and I think it is so cool that you get to introduce her to both that and the other cats in a series of visits!  I'll have to check your FB page for more kitty pics!
> 
> Thanks guys for the compliments on the bag. I love it so much. It is going to be perfect when I don't want to wear brown but need a big splash of colour and any other colour (like that orange one?) would really not have worked out half as well as this, so in the end this was the perfect one!!  I need a whole closet for my bags.
> 
> I slept in.  I was having a super bizarre dream when I woke and I feel like I am still partially in it!  Must wake up....must wake up....


	Well the weather is still super hot and humid. I rushed into the shower when i got home because i felt so sticky - it really isn't nice! and Lily is 6 weeks old now... possibly 7 actually however it will still be about two more weeks until she can actually be ours  And what was your dream about?! I' interested to know! lol! i'm so nosey!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 3, 2011)

lol Lou!  My dream was weird and I don't remember it all now (Inception, yes?) but my husband, MIL and I were attending a wedding reception at a brides parent's home, which was this huge mansion.  Everyone was dressed to the hilt and the bride's side of the family was super snobby.  Apparently the groom's side was somehow related to my MIL. Anyhow I didn't recognize anyone else! I was sitting in a rocking chair in a back room that led out to a veranda, pool, swath of yard and the ocean (yeah, I dream up really nice places!!) and was looking at the ceiling. The room was supposed to have once been a family room for the kids, now grown up, and on the ceiling were colourful post-it notes with scribbles all over them, darts, balloons and photos.  I wondered to myself if it had been done on purpose or if the parents never noticed it in their very fancy "everything in it's place" mansion. Then the lady next to me asked me some questions and people started pulling out these little packs that had fuzzy blankets of all sorts of colours and prints and started wrapping themselves in them because the doors and windows were open and the breeze off the ocean was cold. My husband asked me if I wanted one (they were being referred to as "pop-outs" lol) and I said no, you know me. I prefer to be cool rather than warm.  So there we all were, supposedly in some mansion, dressed all fancy, wrapped in fuzzy blankets of leopard prints and pink pastels or paw prints, and I woke up!

  	I am probably coming down with something.  lol I always dream weird when I eat cheese in the evening, have cramps or am getting sick!  Hmm....


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 4, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> lol Lou!  My dream was weird and I don't remember it all now (Inception, yes?) but my husband, MIL and I were attending a wedding reception at a brides parent's home, which was this huge mansion.  Everyone was dressed to the hilt and the bride's side of the family was super snobby.  Apparently the groom's side was somehow related to my MIL. Anyhow I didn't recognize anyone else! I was sitting in a rocking chair in a back room that led out to a veranda, pool, swath of yard and the ocean (yeah, I dream up really nice places!!) and was looking at the ceiling. The room was supposed to have once been a family room for the kids, now grown up, and on the ceiling were colourful post-it notes with scribbles all over them, darts, balloons and photos.  I wondered to myself if it had been done on purpose or if the parents never noticed it in their very fancy "everything in it's place" mansion. Then the lady next to me asked me some questions and people started pulling out these little packs that had fuzzy blankets of all sorts of colours and prints and started wrapping themselves in them because the doors and windows were open and the breeze off the ocean was cold. My husband asked me if I wanted one (they were being referred to as "pop-outs" lol) and I said no, you know me. I prefer to be cool rather than warm.  So there we all were, supposedly in some mansion, dressed all fancy, wrapped in fuzzy blankets of leopard prints and pink pastels or paw prints, and I woke up!
> 
> I am probably coming down with something.  lol I always dream weird when I eat cheese in the evening, have cramps or am getting sick!  Hmm....


	I want to live where you dreamed! it sounds awesome! all very weird though. i hope you stay healthy though  and yes i have heard cheese at night is a bad idea... but i love cheese so much at any time of the day! lol!

  	today the rain has come! however it is welcomed from me because i am hoping it will cool things down. i was actually sweating while stood still for goodness sakes! gross!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 4, 2011)

Debi - Yeh your dream is nice. I wouldn't mind going to the wedding. I hope you aren't getting sick. Rest well!

Lou - It rained all day today too, which I agree it is pleasant because it cools us down. I love rain actually. I love the sound and the smell of rain. I just don't enjoy rushing to a place in the rain and getting my feet all wet, which is what happened this morning as I got to work. Thankfully it wasn't too heavy so my limbs were dry. Sometimes it rains so heavily that with an umbrella, I can be soaked to my skin just walking 10 minutes. I'm thinking of getting the YSL quint myself. As for the HK makeup, I need a CP. 
  I thought I posted the link to the Ysl quint swatch yesterday but I didn't. I saw it and love it. Not sure if it will look like this on my warm skin tone.  http://makeupmagpie.blogspot.com/2011/08/ysl-fall-2011-midnight-garden.html


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh my. That quad is gorgeous!  I love that dark green! You don't see that very often.  Ooh...I want this!  lol Shame on me. 

  	Last night we went to the mall and I picked up a few goodies from Nordstrom's and Victoria's Secret. They really have some good quality MU and specials when you hit it right.  The place was fairly quiet, but some were starting to buy for school, so I expect it will start getting busier as the month goes along.  Still no luck in selling decks.  Not sure why.  They are gorgeous, perfect condition and priced low.  Hopefully soon.   I have 5 boxes up right now.  Not a single bite.  Grrrr...  Time to eat brunch. I slept in.  Hehehe..


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 4, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Oh my. That quad is gorgeous!  I love that dark green! You don't see that very often.  Ooh...I want this!  lol Shame on me.
> 
> Last night we went to the mall and I picked up a few goodies from Nordstrom's and Victoria's Secret. They really have some good quality MU and specials when you hit it right.  The place was fairly quiet, but some were starting to buy for school, so I expect it will start getting busier as the month goes along.  Still no luck in selling decks.  Not sure why.  They are gorgeous, perfect condition and priced low.  Hopefully soon.   I have 5 boxes up right now.  Not a single bite.  Grrrr...  Time to eat brunch. I slept in.  Hehehe..


	i am sending positive thoughts to you! i am sure somebody will buy your lovely decks very soon  i have been naughty and just ordered the urban decay aniversary palette! it wasn't mean to be released until next month so when somebody said it was on the site now i had to order! i shall be eating very little for lunch to make up for it! lol! if i have small and cheap lunches i can get the money back that way 

Chanel Rouge Byzantin - please check out the blog post today. i am seriously in love with this lipstick!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 4, 2011)

Debi - If you get the ysl quint you have to let us know the review! There is not ysl counter here, but I probably can get someone to buy it at the airport for me. I hope there are buyers for the decks soon!

  	Lou - The promotion at boots during the holiday season is great. I'm not sure when the HK collection is launched but there is a comment in the post that says February. Don't know.. Congrats on ordering the UD palette. When will you be receiving it? I know what you mean about having cheap lunches, it all adds up at the end of the month and you will save quite a sum. I'm spending more for lunches now because my workplace is located in town. I felt the pinch initially but now I have to accept it, and try to save in other ways. I have sort of talked myself out of the UD palette (without seeing it) and also Naked palette. I may change my mind when I see the annieversary palette in person. But I'm still very excited to read the review and watch the video!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 5, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Debi - If you get the ysl quint you have to let us know the review! There is not ysl counter here, but I probably can get someone to buy it at the airport for me. I hope there are buyers for the decks soon!
> 
> Lou - The promotion at boots during the holiday season is great. I'm not sure when the HK collection is launched but there is a comment in the post that says February. Don't know.. Congrats on ordering the UD palette. When will you be receiving it? I know what you mean about having cheap lunches, it all adds up at the end of the month and you will save quite a sum. I'm spending more for lunches now because my workplace is located in town. I felt the pinch initially but now I have to accept it, and try to save in other ways. I have sort of talked myself out of the UD palette (without seeing it) and also Naked palette. I may change my mind when I see the annieversary palette in person. But I'm still very excited to read the review and watch the video!


  	awww i hope we don't have to wait until Feb for HK!! And yeah that is my issue. I work in the city centre and things are so pricey. I have taken to buying bread and such to make my own sandwiches which is cheaper than buying pre made ones.  But whenever a work mate goes out for their food they always end up bring back other things like chocolate which is not good!!

  	And i am hoping the palette will arrive monday or tuesday next week. as soon as it comes i shall do a blog post and the next time i film a video i shall film one on all my ud palettes  i always bulk film videos so every other sunday i film about 4-5 which keeps me going for 2 weeks. that's why it looks like i am always wearing the same clothes! i film them at the same time!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 5, 2011)

So quiet in here!  What is happening with everyone?  I've spent the past 2 days with semi cramps, puttering around the house, playing online games (one nearing the end so trying now to rush through it) attempting to sell decks but no takers, in spite of some fabulous deals and rather frustrated because I had hoped this would be done by the end of the month.  Not looking good.  Also, one of my friends got banned for standing up against some anti-semetic remarks and so the place is once again very negative.  Each time something like this happens the place goes downhill even faster. I am so glad I didn't wait any longer to start selling. I just need to figure out what I want to do with the last few bunches. I have 6 up now, possibly a few more and I am done for good.  Grrr!

  	On the MU side of life, I am in love with lip gloss.  Dior mostly.  I bought a few Bobbi Brown ones but only a few actually have any worthwhile colour to them.  Then they showed me Dior. I have the Dior Addict lipsticks...the ones in the thin packaging, but the glosses are amazing. I instantly fell in love with three. One I bought, the other is being sent to me and on its way and the 3rd one is no longer made.  Then I slithered around to VS and found some goodies there, too.  I told hubby to fill my stocking with MU this year!  And gift certificates to places!  That would be fun!!  Too bad it is so far away!  lol

  	Last night we watched The King's Speech again, and tonight we watched Inception. I love both movies and now I will be wide awake for an hour or so trying to wind down from Inception. It is as bad as caffeine!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 6, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> So quiet in here!  What is happening with everyone?  I've spent the past 2 days with semi cramps, puttering around the house, playing online games (one nearing the end so trying now to rush through it) attempting to sell decks but no takers, in spite of some fabulous deals and rather frustrated because I had hoped this would be done by the end of the month.  Not looking good.  Also, one of my friends got banned for standing up against some anti-semetic remarks and so the place is once again very negative.  Each time something like this happens the place goes downhill even faster. I am so glad I didn't wait any longer to start selling. I just need to figure out what I want to do with the last few bunches. I have 6 up now, possibly a few more and I am done for good.  Grrr!
> 
> On the MU side of life, I am in love with lip gloss.  Dior mostly.  I bought a few Bobbi Brown ones but only a few actually have any worthwhile colour to them.  Then they showed me Dior. I have the Dior Addict lipsticks...the ones in the thin packaging, but the glosses are amazing. I instantly fell in love with three. One I bought, the other is being sent to me and on its way and the 3rd one is no longer made.  Then I slithered around to VS and found some goodies there, too.  I told hubby to fill my stocking with MU this year!  And gift certificates to places!  That would be fun!!  Too bad it is so far away!  lol
> 
> Last night we watched The King's Speech again, and tonight we watched Inception. I love both movies and now I will be wide awake for an hour or so trying to wind down from Inception. It is as bad as caffeine!


  	sorry you have had cramps again but at least you have watched some awesome movies! both are excellent and although very different, but very entertaining. and sorry your friend got banned from the forum! that's never nice when something like that happenes 

  	i was very busy last night because we brought Lily Moo home! for good this time! she had her check up at the vets and got the ok  I always hate the first night with a new pet because Dylan and Annie were crying all night and did all kinds of crazy things.  So Lily got off to a good start - she was eating and drinking ok, no crying and having fun having cuddles.  However when it got to about 2am she decided she was tired of sleeping in her own bed and kept crying to come into ours. I felt bad so i took her in bed and let her sleep by my feet. Sadly i then woke up at 6am to find she had actually peed in the bed  so that wasn't the best way to start my morning!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 6, 2011)

Cool that the kitty is now in her new home but bummer about her peeing in your bed.   Icky and smelly!  But she is still young. With my two cats I went the opposite way. Both I kept in my bedroom at the time and made the room totally cat proof. Their food was in there and their box in the adjoining master bath, so they had plenty of room to play and get acquainted with noises, people, toys, until we started to let them out on the first floor and then both floors until they were ready to investigate everything.  We only needed one box (had the cats at different times) but made sure I kept bringing them into the bathroom downstairs (where the box eventually ended up) and they knew where everything was. 

  	Happiness!  I sold 150.00 worth of tarot stuff today. Yay!  But the forum isn't working well, so let's hope they fix that problem fast. Figures, just when I am trying to make sales it is slow and feels like it is about to crash.   Grrrr.....


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 6, 2011)

P.S.~Extra yippee! Went to the nursery and antique stores, had a quick supper and went to see HP7 part 2.  I loved it. I teared up a lot!  Hormones!  Best part was watching the professors finally strut their stuff to protect Hogwarts with magic.  Watching the Weasley twin corpse was not anywhere near as emotional as Diggory's death in Goblet of Fire, which just made my heart sink.  I think the first half was the better half, actually, of the movie, since I knew what was coming anyhow.  So glad I went before it left the theatres.  Not too many people there and only a few showings a day now, so it won't be there much longer and I doubt the DVD will be out before Christmas, so really glad we got the chance to see it!  Yay!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 7, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> P.S.~Extra yippee! Went to the nursery and antique stores, had a quick supper and went to see HP7 part 2.  I loved it. I teared up a lot!  Hormones!  Best part was watching the professors finally strut their stuff to protect Hogwarts with magic.  Watching the Weasley twin corpse was not anywhere near as emotional as Diggory's death in Goblet of Fire, which just made my heart sink.  I think the first half was the better half, actually, of the movie, since I knew what was coming anyhow.  So glad I went before it left the theatres.  Not too many people there and only a few showings a day now, so it won't be there much longer and I doubt the DVD will be out before Christmas, so really glad we got the chance to see it!  Yay!


	yay! i am so happy that you managed to see it! i agree that when one of the twins died it wasn't as powerful as when Diggory died (i still find it amusing that the guy who played him is now edward in twilight!) and yes that was great that it was very quiet - i hate going when the theatre is packed out! 

  	i hope everybody has a lovely relaxing sunday no matter what you are doing. i shall spend my morning with nick and watching some tv shows and then my afternoon will be spent filming specktra videos  in between all of this i will no doubt be distracted from the lovely Lily Moo


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 7, 2011)

I have a little trick for you, Lou. Whenever you need to get an animal to poop (or pee) slowly whistle a tune, as low a whistle as you can.  It sounds insane, but I learned this while a groom/hotwalker/exercise girl at a thoroughbred race farm.  (Yes, long story, was thin, loved animals, almost became a jockey before I almost became a nun. lol)  The low whistle relaxes them and whenever we had to get poop samples to check for worms, we did it to each horse and voila!  Poopies!  Same with my cats.  Whenever I had to get a sample for the vet for their annual visit, if they had not gone yet, I closed myself in with my cat in the bathroom where their box was.  They would go into the box, sometimes turn around several times and even meow and then the digging began!  Poop!  Other times I would stay outside the door and whistle a slow, low tune and once again, poop!  Just don't do it when they are somewhere you don't want them to poop.  Hehehe. Of course sometimes I got silly and when walking by the bathroom while my husband was in there, I would start to whistle and he would tell me to get away from him. lol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Bet ya never expected to hear this advice on Specktra!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 7, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> I have a little trick for you, Lou. Whenever you need to get an animal to poop (or pee) slowly whistle a tune, as low a whistle as you can.  It sounds insane, but I learned this while a groom/hotwalker/exercise girl at a thoroughbred race farm.  (Yes, long story, was thin, loved animals, almost became a jockey before I almost became a nun. lol)  The low whistle relaxes them and whenever we had to get poop samples to check for worms, we did it to each horse and voila!  Poopies!  Same with my cats.  Whenever I had to get a sample for the vet for their annual visit, if they had not gone yet, I closed myself in with my cat in the bathroom where their box was.  They would go into the box, sometimes turn around several times and even meow and then the digging began!  Poop!  Other times I would stay outside the door and whistle a slow, low tune and once again, poop!  Just don't do it when they are somewhere you don't want them to poop.  Hehehe. Of course sometimes I got silly and when walking by the bathroom while my husband was in there, I would start to whistle and he would tell me to get away from him. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	oh goodness! you have no clue how much you have made me laugh! i will be using this trick for sure with her! how freaking weird?! and no i would never have expected that advice on here! i have just told my hubby who is also thinking it is amusing! me and nick are being naughty tonight - we have just ordered in a pizza! oh yeah!

  	oh i have also just finished editing my video for tomorrow. a few minutes of kitten footage for all to see is included!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 7, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> oh goodness! you have no clue how much you have made me laugh! i will be using this trick for sure with her! how freaking weird?! and no i would never have expected that advice on here! i have just told my hubby who is also thinking it is amusing! me and nick are being naughty tonight - we have just ordered in a pizza! oh yeah!
> oh i have also just finished editing my video for tomorrow. a few minutes of kitten footage for all to see is included!


	lol  Happy to impart my wisdom on poop at any time.  Hehehe.....  Serioulsy, it works. The first time I was told this I thought the trainer was insane.  Til I tried it.  And it worked for each horse. And cat.  Unbelievable!  Except it is actually on the internet and it reminds me that we did whistle to get the horse to pee too, right before we cleaned the stall so they would not do it right afterwards. I had forgotten that part because that was not what I was hired to do at that farm. I did a lot of grooming, hotwalking and exercising the layups from the track. 

"You may have seen people gently whistle at a horse to make it pass urine. Most don't know _why_ this works."  

  	But I was told it relaxes them. Who knows! 

  	And kitty fix on YouTube?  Yay!  Lily Moo in action!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 8, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> lol  Happy to impart my wisdom on poop at any time.  Hehehe.....  Serioulsy, it works. The first time I was told this I thought the trainer was insane.  Til I tried it.  And it worked for each horse. And cat.  Unbelievable!  Except it is actually on the internet and it reminds me that we did whistle to get the horse to pee too, right before we cleaned the stall so they would not do it right afterwards. I had forgotten that part because that was not what I was hired to do at that farm. I did a lot of grooming, hotwalking and exercising the layups from the track.
> "You may have seen people gently whistle at a horse to make it pass urine. Most don't know _why_ this works."
> 
> But I was told it relaxes them. Who knows!
> ...


  	this video will appear on the blog later but i thought i'd link you lovely ladies up now so you can see Lily!



  	she is nbow using her litter tray which is excellent! we're still not letting her in the bedroom just in case though. she also had a great night and once again there was no crying. she has settled in so well. she absolutely loves Dyaln too. she follows him around all day long! i think he likes her because he keeps trying to play. but the problem is because he's so big when he rolls on the floor with her he practically squashes her! i also think it was a good thing to get a kitten - Dylan has really relaxed and isn't as naughty as he was before!


  	have a great week guys!


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 8, 2011)

Debi - great that you sold some of the tarots! More  money for makeup! 

  	Lou - watched the video! Lily moo is a darling! Your mac palette is gorgeous! I love lucky green too. Your palette reminds me that I haven't been using Birds & Berries enough. I don't like the colour on me and I don't know what to pair it with. I don't have Dame's Desire, but I'll try to pair it with purples. Do you apply B&B at the outer lid and DD on the lid? What about the inner lid?


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 8, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Debi - great that you sold some of the tarots! More  money for makeup!
> 
> Lou - watched the video! Lily moo is a darling! Your mac palette is gorgeous! I love lucky green too. Your palette reminds me that I haven't been using Birds & Berries enough. I don't like the colour on me and I don't know what to pair it with. I don't have Dame's Desire, but I'll try to pair it with purples. Do you apply B&B at the outer lid and DD on the lid? What about the inner lid?


  	I'm so pleased you like her! she really is a sweetie! and if you don't have dames desire you could use stars and rockets or another purple perhaps? and i use the birds and berries in thye crease and then the pruple colour all over my lid rather than doing anything seperate on the inner lid. it still looks pretty and doesn't take very long to do.  And how perfect is lucky green?! people don't understand how beautiful it is until they play with it


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 8, 2011)

Oh, she is so cute!  Listen to her little meow and her purring!  She is so tiny!  I love cats!  lol  May I come over and play??  Her bed is so nice and soft looking!  And that palette must get a lot of use from you!  I love Dame's Desire with that teal and the Hypnotizing one. I wish they would re-promote them instead of putting out so many LE collections. I want them!! 

  	Oh, and the money I made is mostly to pay off the berry bag, as I had not planned to buy both, but I always find a way to sneak in more MU and need to post a haul, which I thought I did yesterday but apparently never hit send!  Duh!


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 8, 2011)

Yup she is tiny! And she looks so cute even when she is sleepy and sleeping. I will look out for your haul posts every now and then. Seeing all the makeup lined up always make me happy.  Lou - I will experiment with all shades of purple I have to see which one work with B&B. Thanks for the ideas! I forgot to say blues also stain me. The blue es from UD, Alice, from Alice in wonderland, stained my lids the most! I use a base and the stain is still strong. I haven't been wearing lucky green much too. Time to put it in the limelight again!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 8, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Lou - I will experiment with all shades of purple I have to see which one work with B&B. Thanks for the ideas! I forgot to say blues also stain me. The blue es from UD, Alice, from Alice in wonderland, stained my lids the most! I use a base and the stain is still strong. I haven't been wearing lucky green much too. Time to put it in the limelight again!!


  	I love seeing makeup all lined up too! And how weird that blue shadows stain us! I have no idea why it happens. blue nail polishes stains me too! and my fingers as i remove the polish! not good at all! And let me know which purples work for you with b&b!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 8, 2011)

Blue e/s has never stained me, but n/p has and then it looks like I have dead nails. Oddly purple does not stain me. I read that if you wipe your nails off with a whitening toothpaste the stain on your nails will come right off, so next time my Colgate is coming into a new use!! 

  	I can't keep up with the MAC collections either.  In the short time I have been buying MAC (not even a year yet) they seem to be putting out more each month. I forget them or ignore them out of frustration, but just zipped over and bought 7 of the new creme supremes (or whatever they are callled!) from the new collection because I love the formula and colours and I keep my most used ones in my lip balm bowl so grab for them a lot. I am learning I need to keep certain things out to use for a while and then tuck back in the drawers and pull out another item or brand and put it to use! 

  	No tarot sales today, but things are slow and Mondays are the worst day of them all!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi everyone! Sorry it's been a while - Jerome and I are staying with his family for the month of August and we don't have very reliable internet there, so it's been tough to keep up! Everything will be back to normal in September, hopefully! 

  	Lou, your new kitty is adorable - I love her! I second the play date with Debi  Sounds like everyone is doing well and keeping busy!

  	I've got to run before this gets deleted, but I'll talk more soon! Stay well everyone!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Aug 8, 2011)

Lou! What's goin' on with those riots?


----------



## shadowaddict (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm back from Vegas. We had a great time, especially the shopping. I scanned through the past pages on here.  I'm glad you guys are feeling better. I have no idea what MAC collections are coming up since I've been out of the loop. I'm hoping to catch up this week at least somewhat.

  	Lou--I love Lily. She is just so adorable and her markings are very cute.


  	Debi--That bag is gorgeous. I love the color.

  	I told you that you would love Butter London. You have got to get "All Hail the Queen" a lot of sites are sold out of it.

  	If you didn't already when you ordered from Ulta. I usually can find a free shipping with a $25 order. I just hate that you can't use that with any other code like their $3.50 off a $10.00 purchase.


  	I also bought some Butter London n/p at Nordies with the buy 2 get Yummy Mummy free. The Nordies exclusive color is not so exclusive as I saw it on the Ulta site. I'm glad they are now selling Butter or if they did before I didn't know it.

  	I got
  	2 Wallis --Nordies "exclusive"- 1 for me and 1 for my daughter-in-law
  	Victoriana
  	Diamond Geezer
  	Henley Regatta- for DIL
  	and of course 3 of Yummy Mummy--I will use the 3rd one as a gift for my niece

  	I also ordered from zappos.com
  	Lady Muck
  	Frilly Knickers-I think this will be good to add on top of other colors for some shimmer/glitter
  	Full Monty

  	Ordered from Ulta
  	All Hail the Queen ---backup for me and one for DIL

  	I love their descriptions (especially for Victoriana), just hold the curser on each color and it'll pop up.
http://www.butterlondon.com/lacquers/grid 

  	Sorry if I posted any of this before my brain is still trying to get back on Central time and catch up on sleep.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 9, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Hey guys, I'm back from Vegas. We had a great time, especially the shopping. I scanned through the past pages on here.  I'm glad you guys are feeling better. I have no idea what MAC collections are coming up since I've been out of the loop. I'm hoping to catch up this week at least somewhat.
> 
> Lou--I love Lily. She is just so adorable and her markings are very cute.
> 
> ...


	i am so please you had a lovely time in vegas! and it sounds like you bought some awesome goodies too!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Aug 9, 2011)

It's unreal.   .... Mob mentalities are crazy to comprehend and seemingly predictably awful; perhaps analogies can be made with the market, motivated by greed and fear.   ...  Stay safe.



LMD84 said:


> i am honestly so shocked and saddened by what is happening. apparently it started because the police wrongly shot and killed a well known man in london. now however i feel people are doing it for the sheer hell of it. they shouldn't riot because of a dead chap anyway (i doubt he would have wanted all this to happen) and it is scary that other cities have now had riots too. they also seem to be targeting electronic stores to loot. sadly the sony uk distribution centre has now been burnt down so i have no idea about what effect that is going to have. so many innocent people are getting hurt. even kids are in the riots. what the hell is wrong with people?


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi shadow! Welcome back! Enjoy your Butter haul! What a big and nice haul!   Debi - thanks for the tip! I also watched the last Harry Potter film and I enjoyed it! I agree that it is not as emotionally moving and I didn't shed a tear! Did feel like tearing up at one point but that was it. The makeup for the boys when it was 19 years later wasn't as great as the girls. I thought Ginny and Hermoine look convincing but Ron and Harry look comical.  I wouldn't mine watching it again if someone gives me a free ticket. But then no free ticket so far lol...  Lou - is your area safe? I heard the news about the riots yesterday and the whole street was cordoned off. Not sure what has happened today and I'm shocked to know it has spread to other cities.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 9, 2011)

Hey Lou~I've been worrying about you. Stay safe, please. This is so out of control and unbelievable.  Not good for a country that is supposed to be hosting the Olympics next year, either. The police have to do a better job than just chasing them off.  They say so much of the grouping of thugs was orchestrated by using Blackberries, FB and Twitter. Why doesn't the government close off the towers to confuse them and help shut their communication down?  I can't believe the fires and how much has been torched to the ground.  I hope you are far from the action, though very sad to hear about the Sony Distribution Center.    What an opportune time for a terrorist to hit the UK and shatter the whole country.  This has to get under control now.  Why can't people grow up for once.

  	Lots of nasty stuff being discussed behind the scenes about the situation in the tarot forum.  I really don't want any part of it. I just want to sell and get out of there. But I also don't want to listen to people moan about it all day since it has been this way for years now and they are only talking about it now because they finally became the victims.  I already was one about 5 years ago and no one came to my aid, so we brought in the police to deal with the psycho woman. Unpleasantness seems to abound these days.

  	On a happy note!  One of our local pharmacies now carries Essie n/p and Physicians Formula, so I was able to pick up a few goodies, and the PF stuff was on sale, so yay!  We have three within a 7 minutes drive so I have a nice variety of local places to shop when we are not hitting the mall! 

  	Shadowaddict~Love the goodies you bought!  Yes, butter London is amazing and long lasting so I am excited that Nordstrom has so many colours now and others can be bought online.  I love the way I can try them on at Nordies first and come home with each nail a different colour!  Hehehe...  Enjoy your goodies!! 

  	Miss QQ~Yes, HP was really good and I got all teary at various points, but not emotionally freaked out like Diggory's death.  I was very upset at Snape's death being so violent with the snake's nasty bites. I found that hard to take, actually.  As for the MU jobs on the kids, I was wondering how they would handle it.  Harry looked like Harry.  Hermoine still had a young girls voice and just looked like her with her hair swept up.  Ron looked like harrier Ron.  I felt Ginny was the only one who pulled off an older look.  But the scene was so short and anticlimatic that they probably didn't feel it was important to try hard on it.  I came home and read parts of the book and was surprised how much they did change around and left out that would have been better.  Too late now!  I just want to watch and reread the books, but feel very sad that it is over now.  I mean, I want to see Diagon Alley thriving again.  I want to see Hogwarts all fixed up. Who is the headmaster now??  I have questions!!!  Where is JK Rowling when you need her???


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 9, 2011)

^^ I agree the 19 years later part should be left out! Even in the book. But definitely in the movie because it was so anti climax. And I agree, Ginny looked the best as an older woman. Yes, sad that Snape died so violently. Great that you have Essie and PF nearby! Ooo the psycho woman has stuck again on the forum? Is she still bothering you?


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 9, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> ^^ I agree the 19 years later part should be left out! Even in the book. But definitely in the movie because it was so anti climax. And I agree, Ginny looked the best as an older woman. Yes, sad that Snape died so violently. Great that you have Essie and PF nearby! Ooo the psycho woman has stuck again on the forum? Is she still bothering you?


  	yes i too am in agreement that the 19 yrs later bit should be left out. it was a touch pointless in my mind.


----------



## shadowaddict (Aug 9, 2011)

Lou--I am so sorry for what all is going on over there. I've just had time to read a bit of it. The violence is horrible and the part about the Sony distribution center. That is just crazy.  Riots are just so scary. I think some people join in for the hell of it not even having or knowing a reason except to cause trouble. I hope you and your loved ones stay safe. Our thoughts and prayers are with you guys.


  	MissQQ--I agree I thought Ginny looked the best at the end. I know it was not a long scene but still I thought a bit more effort could have been put into it.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 9, 2011)

Lou~Let us know when you are home safe, please!  I will feel better knowing you are safely surrounded by cats, family and MU!  It must be so scary over there right now and so creepy not knowing what to expect next.  I know we were all appalled at the actions of people during and right after hurricane Katrina in our country.  A time when people should have been helping each other out and standing by one another, turned on each other, looted, raped, murdered, you name it.  I know a lot of people who used to live in that area or visited it annually and they have now all left or won't ever go back.  It is a ruin and a black mark on our history. We can learn a lot from the way people acted from that terrible tsunami in the Indian Ocean in 2004 where some of the poorest of people helped out tourists, risking their own lives to save them, while they themselves had lost everything; family, homes, businesses, land.  No looting, no harming, just open and loving arms trying to deal their best with such devastation.  Sigh...


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 9, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Lou~Let us know when you are home safe, please!  I will feel better knowing you are safely surrounded by cats, family and MU!  It must be so scary over there right now and so creepy not knowing what to expect next.  I know we were all appalled at the actions of people during and right after hurricane Katrina in our country.  A time when people should have been helping each other out and standing by one another, turned on each other, looted, raped, murdered, you name it.  I know a lot of people who used to live in that area or visited it annually and they have now all left or won't ever go back.  It is a ruin and a black mark on our history. We can learn a lot from the way people acted from that terrible tsunami in the Indian Ocean in 2004 where some of the poorest of people helped out tourists, risking their own lives to save them, while they themselves had lost everything; family, homes, businesses, land.  No looting, no harming, just open and loving arms trying to deal their best with such devastation.  Sigh...


  	oh i am home and so is nick. i just heard on the news some horrid people made out like they were going to help some person who has injuries, but when they got to him they mugged him! what is going on?   and the actions after hurricane Katrina sound truly terrible. the world is full of sick people


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 9, 2011)

OMG Lou.  You stay away from your store.  I don't want you getting hurt.     Stay well hidden in your house, put some glitter n/p on and snuggle kitties.  xo


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 10, 2011)

I saw that part too. That is totally sick. Stay safe and my thoughts are with you.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 10, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> I saw that part too. That is totally sick. Stay safe and my thoughts are with you.


  	thanks sweetie! all your thoughts obviously worked because things were fine  now i just have a long day with people from head office  boo!

  	i am also wearing some of my shadows from the ud 15th aniversary palette - soooo pretty! i wrote a blog post yesterday and i shall film a video on my palettes at the weekend


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 10, 2011)

^^  Glad to know you are well. Hope the situation gets under control quickly. What are your thoughts on the UD palette? Do you like the packaging? Is it bigger than NYC? I look forward to your video! I saw your post on the nars glosses. I have Turkish Delight and it smells. It also settles into the lines like you said. Sadly, I only have one nars gloss and it didn't impress me. But I like the colour very much. I want more nars eyeshadow duos! Currently I only have Elsa and I love it.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 10, 2011)

I think I am the only one who adores NARS lip glosses. They wear so well and long lasting on me, I have never noticed a smell from them and have a keen sense of smell, and they never settle into lines, though I don't really have lines on my lips anyhow!  My lips are pretty full and smooth, especially for my age.  They make my favourite glosses! 

  	So happy to hear you are safe, Lou.  I was thinking of you as I listened to the news saying the riots had spread to Manchester and the Midlands. I also watched a video of an older black woman confronting the youths and swearing and telling them off and they didn't lay a hand on her.  They stopped and listened. Maybe because she was one of their own. Brave, brave woman with a lot of wisdom. 

  	Presently watching Jane Eyre....the latest version. Dark and creepy. Can't wait to meet Bertha!  lol


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 10, 2011)

Hurrah! Just sold another $175.00 in tarot!  About time!!!  People are starting to return from summer vacations. Wish me luck in selling a bit more.Then this will finally be over and I will have a lot more time to devote to playing!  Not to mention my den will be a lot neater without all the boxes, piles, and packing material!  I'm psyched!!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 10, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Hurrah! Just sold another $175.00 in tarot!  About time!!!  People are starting to return from summer vacations. Wish me luck in selling a bit more.Then this will finally be over and I will have a lot more time to devote to playing!  Not to mention my den will be a lot neater without all the boxes, piles, and packing material!  I'm psyched!!


  	woo hoo!! yay to more selling and a nice and tidy den! hee hee!

  	today my visit from the people at ho went well. my area manager was in a good mood and was saying nice things about the store and such which made me happy. once again all stock had to be taken out from the windows though just in case so my back hurts. now it is chucking it down with rain and i'm sat snuggled in bed with a cup of tea. i just filmed a voice over for this weeks tutorial. oh and for those interested here is a blog post - An eye popping FOTD - i was shocked at how bright my eyes looked using these colours!


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 10, 2011)

my friend has an autistic brother and he was mugged last night... WHAT IS WRONG WITH PEOPLE?!

  	All this started because a police man shot a man who was carrying a gun.. im sorry if u carry a gun, the police have a right to shoot you if you point it at them


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 10, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> my friend has an autistic brother and he was mugged last night... WHAT IS WRONG WITH PEOPLE?!
> 
> All this started because a police man shot a man who was carrying a gun.. im sorry if u carry a gun, the police have a right to shoot you if you point it at them


	man that s so cruel and heartless  it is all so bloody crazy and stupid. i hope the poor guy was ok.


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Aug 10, 2011)

Got my hands on the New NARS Larger Than Life long-lasting highly pigmented lip glosses and I am in lipgloss LOVE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 10, 2011)

WhatWouldJoanDo said:


> Got my hands on the New NARS Larger Than Life long-lasting highly pigmented lip glosses and I am in lipgloss LOVE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 	Oooh, which colour did you get and is it super pigmented?


----------



## shadowaddict (Aug 10, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> my friend has an autistic brother and he was mugged last night... WHAT IS WRONG WITH PEOPLE?!
> 
> All this started because a police man shot a man who was carrying a gun.. im sorry if u carry a gun, the police have a right to shoot you if you point it at them


 
	Oh my goodness. That is so sad and horrible. I mean how low can these people go?  I hope he is ok. I bet it scared him so much, perhaps more so than some other person.

  	I totally agree. If I were a police officer and someone pulled a gun on me there would be no waiting to see if he would actually pull the trigger. I'd shoot the bastard. I feel the same way no matter who the officer may be. He or she is someone's parent, sibling, son or daughter and loved one. They are putting their lives at risk every single moment to provide public protection and they deserve to be able to protect themselves as well.

  	An officer was shot and killed here in my state recently when he was called to what was thought to be a routine traffic incident. It turned out to be a domestic dispute and the man shot the policeman. He had a wife and 6 month old baby left without a father because of this idiot.

  	Sorry to rant on, I have very strong feelings when it comes to violence. I guess it stems from being in such an abusive marriage.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 11, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Oh my goodness. That is so sad and horrible. I mean how low can these people go?  I hope he is ok. I bet it scared him so much, perhaps more so than some other person.
> I totally agree. If I were a police officer and someone pulled a gun on me there would be no waiting to see if he would actually pull the trigger. I'd shoot the bastard. I feel the same way no matter who the officer may be. He or she is someone's parent, sibling, son or daughter and loved one. They are putting their lives at risk every single moment to provide public protection and they deserve to be able to protect themselves as well.
> 
> An officer was shot and killed here in my state recently when he was called to what was thought to be a routine traffic incident. It turned out to be a domestic dispute and the man shot the policeman. He had a wife and 6 month old baby left without a father because of this idiot.
> ...


  	i'm the same as you - i strongly dissagree with violence of any kind. there is never a need for it in my opinion. however if somebody is causing issues and could potentially kill or hurt somebody else then action should be taken. sorry that you were in an abusive marriage too sweetie - i know how terrible bieng in a relationship like that can be.

  	luckily today there isn't as much going on - fingers crossed the rioters have stopped this crazyness.


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Deb,

  	I got Tiber, which is close in colour to Chelsea Girls (NARS Lip Lacquer), which is a personal favourite.  Then I was mixing away to try and get a colour close to Belize (my other favourite) and chose to get Como which is a shimmering raspberry/plum but actually just perfectly enhances my natural lip colour on it's own and when a bit added to Tiber it is pretty close to Belize 
  	They are really pigmented as I find all of NARS glosses are, but these have more staying power.
  	I've read a person on Sephora saying the brush, made for precise/controlled application, is too mini, but I seriously can extract more gloss from the brush on the back of my hand than a foam applicator, so I think they have never felt/painted with a lip brush and just mistake the feel of sponge on their lips for gloss lol!  If you are looking for a long-lasting gloss than these are the bomb!  I think you'll like Place Vendome and Coeur Sucre - they're pink ;-) ... The Springbreak colour reminds me of Striptease, but with shimmer.
  	These glosses are lanolin-free which makes them wearable for me and arguably Vegan if that's a concern.  I think lanolin typically gives the creamy, buttery feel; whereas these glosses feel like vitamin E (jojoba oil, I think is high vitamin E) - which is soooo healing for lips; my lips do look a better today, but perhaps it's their happiness lol!!!

  	Lou! I think they're a dream!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 11, 2011)

Lou~I hope things continue to improve over there.  I have heard from all corners of England how nervous my FB and other friends are and it seems very few are untouched by this; that rioters were nearby or in towns not far away from them, and everyone very nervous.  I can't believe the destruction and saw a photo of the Sony Distribution Centre.  Really hard to take....it looks like a bomb or a terrorist act.  Where are the parents of these youths?  Patting them on the back and rejoicing over their new TV's and other things?  If I had a kid who was involved with this I would turn him/her over to the police and say, "Do as you please".  I have zero toleration for violence or revenge.   

  	WWJD~Love the description of those NARS glosses and am definitely going to check them out. They sound perfect!!!  Long wearing is a plus on me! 

  	Today I get some goodies in the mail so looking forward to that and the weather has changed. Cool, dry, breezy, gorgeous! All the windows are open and it feels wonderful!  A bit of a hint of the autumn yet to come!!  I want to go shopping, but my cramps have kicked in.  I am so sleepy, too.  So if you all hear snoring at a distance....

  	Oh, Lou! I thought of another video request!!  How to use MAC Beauty Powders!  I have them. Now what the heck do I do with them?  lol


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 11, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Lou~I hope things continue to improve over there.  I have heard from all corners of England how nervous my FB and other friends are and it seems very few are untouched by this; that rioters were nearby or in towns not far away from them, and everyone very nervous.  I can't believe the destruction and saw a photo of the Sony Distribution Centre.  Really hard to take....it looks like a bomb or a terrorist act.  Where are the parents of these youths?  Patting them on the back and rejoicing over their new TV's and other things?  If I had a kid who was involved with this I would turn him/her over to the police and say, "Do as you please".  I have zero toleration for violence or revenge.
> 
> WWJD~Love the description of those NARS glosses and am definitely going to check them out. They sound perfect!!!  Long wearing is a plus on me!
> 
> ...


  	I thik things will quieten down over the next few days with a bit of luck. some have been killed and others badly hurt. surely it can't go on?  and enjoy your goodies that arrive today!

  	i'm still at work right now but will be going out for a meal with nick and some friends tonight! yay! i can have some pear cider


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 11, 2011)

What a day.  On a weird note I received a threatening letter from one of the moderators on the tarot forum telling me she knows there is a group on FB saying nasty things about her and that she has reported in to FB, etc., etc, and will take legal action! I told her to get her info correct.  I am no part of the group and never said anything about her. How dare she threaten anyone as to what they say about her anywhere else. Freedom of speech?  Hello??  If she has done wrong and people are angry, then I have a feeling people are going to say things about her and no one apparently used her real name, so...why am I being dragged into yet another crappy arguement from that place? Jeepers. 

  	On a happier note I got my new supremes from MAC, but still need to try them on!  Ooh, just tried the pumpkin-like coloured one on.  lol Weird, but kinda fun!  Good for a unique autumn fairy look! Sheer Mandarin.  Looks like something that nasty lady in Edward Scissorhands would wear.  Super funky. lol Hehehe....  I think I will sneak up on hubby in the other room and scare him.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 12, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> What a day.  On a weird note I received a threatening letter from one of the moderators on the tarot forum telling me she knows there is a group on FB saying nasty things about her and that she has reported in to FB, etc., etc, and will take legal action! I told her to get her info correct.  I am no part of the group and never said anything about her. How dare she threaten anyone as to what they say about her anywhere else. Freedom of speech?  Hello??  If she has done wrong and people are angry, then I have a feeling people are going to say things about her and no one apparently used her real name, so...why am I being dragged into yet another crappy arguement from that place? Jeepers.
> 
> On a happier note I got my new supremes from MAC, but still need to try them on!  Ooh, just tried the pumpkin-like coloured one on.  lol Weird, but kinda fun!  Good for a unique autumn fairy look! Sheer Mandarin.  Looks like something that nasty lady in Edward Scissorhands would wear.  Super funky. lol Hehehe....  I think I will sneak up on hubby in the other room and scare him.


  	what the heck is wrong with this person?! Debi I never see you say anything nasty on facebook so what the heck is she talking about?!  You need to get the heck off there as soon as possible. How dare she send you a threatening letter!

  	Oh the pumpkin looking one is calling out to me as well! I have no idea why and i don't think it will suit me but the colour is so different from anything else i have! enjoy!!

  	we went out for a meal last night which was very nice  i had some pear cider! woo hoo! now i only have two days left of wqork until my day off! i will enjoy my sunday off for sure because i have to work all 6 days next week - my am is having a weeks holiday so i have to come in each day!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Aug 12, 2011)

Well, slander and defamation are illegal, so definitely wise not to be a part of it.



ElvenEyes said:


> What a day.  On a weird note I received a threatening letter from one of the moderators on the tarot forum telling me she knows there is a group on FB saying nasty things about her and that she has reported in to FB, etc., etc, and will take legal action! I told her to get her info correct.  I am no part of the group and never said anything about her. How dare she threaten anyone as to what they say about her anywhere else. Freedom of speech?  Hello??  If she has done wrong and people are angry, then I have a feeling people are going to say things about her and no one apparently used her real name, so...why am I being dragged into yet another crappy arguement from that place? Jeepers.
> 
> On a happier note I got my new supremes from MAC, but still need to try them on!  Ooh, just tried the pumpkin-like coloured one on.  lol Weird, but kinda fun!  Good for a unique autumn fairy look! Sheer Mandarin.  Looks like something that nasty lady in Edward Scissorhands would wear.  Super funky. lol Hehehe....  I think I will sneak up on hubby in the other room and scare him.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 12, 2011)

No one is slandering her.  She has been very nasty to forumers since the beginning, always judging people, bullying them and not at all what a moderator should be. Helpful and compassionate are the last words I would ever use to describe her.  So a bunch who have recently been attacked decided to voice their opinions on a private conversation on FB, and one apparently finked them out and gave her the names of who was on the list. I never received an invite list but suddenly I got the pop-ups of every person's comments. I finally figured out how to drop out of the group and left a few days ago.  I told her my opinion, she and I had it out on our own ages ago, so my feelings towards her are no surprise to her.  But she has not written since.  I told her to get her facts straight before attacking me on something I didn't even participate on.  In the meantime I have begun cutting down my FB friends that originated from AT and are still active there as well as any trouble makers. For heaven's sake, I use FB to chat with friends, family and play Fairy Land. How harmful is that?  I have no fears. FB isn't going to do anything for her. She needs to cool off and learn to take what she has dealt out numerous times. Gosh I hate that place.  But I am in the middle of transactions and can't just leave.  I have sales going on right now with buyers.  You don't just walk away from that, especially when they have money orders coming to me in the mail. 

  	Anyhow!  Another gorgeous day though a bit warmer.  Hubby took the day off to get yard work done and I am nursing a sore shoulder, so it is books and simple pleasures for me as I watch the dust accumulate on my furniture! 

  	Lou~The pumpkin one is a riot. I love the colour, will never wear it out, wish that I could!  lol  Yellow orange lips! But I will find a good use for it. Makes a nice Thanksgiving or Halloween lipstick! I was playing with them last night. I am also head over heels with Dior Ultra Glosses and have begun a small collection of them!  Lots of pretty shimmer and very colourful!  I love it when I discover another awesome product! 

  	Time for a late breakfast! We slept in!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 12, 2011)

sorry about all the issues with this lady Debi. She seems like a piece of work!!

  	what has everybody got planned for the weekend? tomorrow i am working (shocker yes!?!) and on sunday i shall be staying home and relaxing. partly due to no money and also because i have a few blog posts to write and me and nick shall watch some movies.  hopefully it will be a fun day!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 12, 2011)

She is just being a pain as usual, but to attack me (and oddly singled me out, so I am trying to figure that one out) for something I didn't even do, I just don't get it.  But I told her off and she has been silent. I think she knows that she can't really touch me now.  I don't want to be on the forum, so she can't threaten to kick me off and make me upset. I don't think she expected me to say I was leaving.  And she has no jurisdiction on FB so not quite sure what she is even thinking. But I document everything weird that goes on online and printed the letter up.  I find it all stupid and immature.

  	So hubby went out to run errands before working on the yard and came home with 2 OPI nail polishes from the new collection. lol  Wasn't expecting that!  I just put one on and it is not quite coral, but rather a browned up pink with a tinge of coral to it. We sat there staring at it on my nails trying to decide how to describe it.  Too funny as we started to get a bit silly over it!  I have no idea what the weekend plans are. I would love to shop a bit, but payday is the 15th, so only a little bit maybe.  It is tax-free weekend for our state, but it doesn't matter too much because no one has any money to spend!  Though I would love to get a few things I have my eye on (little stuff) without paying tax.  But one has to factor in the cost of using gas.  And we actually live closer to a mall in New Hampshire and they are tax free year round, soooo!  Who knows!!  Hopefully something fun, but it will be pretty hard to match watching HP7 part 2 from last week!  I am still psyched that I got to see it!   

  	Oh, and I want to start a MU blog.  Any suggestions for the best place.  Blogger can be such a pain sometimes.  There must be something better out there....


----------



## JennsJewelz (Aug 12, 2011)

HI everyone! It's been a while - I've been keeping busy!

  	I'm glad to hear that the riots are slowing down in London - I can't believe the things that people do sometimes! Stay safe everyone...

  	Debi, you always have such crazy stories from this forum! Good thing it looks like you'll be out of there soon - documenting everything is definitely your safest bet right now!

  	I'm off again - helping the soon-to-be-in-laws re-do their kitchen counter and cupboards!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 12, 2011)

lol I have been in so many forums and chats and that place is the only place I every have had problems with. I have come to the conclusions that 99% of them are mental and I need to get out fast. 

  	On a fun note. Bonding with my MU.   In love with lipliner and wondering why I don't use it more. And pressed powder. Now I see why way back in the olden days (the 50's, hehehe) women would scuttle off to the bathroom to powder their nose.  I am in love with pressed powder now!  That oh so finished look. Of course, I forgot to use concealer on my dark shadows and it shows.  But here I am!


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi Debi! Great to see your ford again. You look pretty in the pink cheeks and lips. Sorry to hear that the woman is kicking up trouble again.  Lou - I've just watched your latest video on Naked palette. Very pretty and it gives me ideas. I saw on my local sephora Facebook that new stocks of the palette came in yesterday. I will go take a look again later but I don't know if I will buy it. Still no sign of the anniversary palette here. You also use nars multiple in the video. I'm interested in getting one. Can you tell me more about them? Which do you have and how do you use them? As highlighters or blush or bronzer? I saw this cream and I thought the packaging is so cute. There is one with Lou-Lou and a cat on it. Thought you will like it.   http://rougedeluxe.blogspot.com/2011/08/steam-cream-at-bhg-bugis-japan-korea.html  I've been busy the past three days at work and I got a backache and arms and hand pain for working at the computer without moving. But I had a nice meal last night. Had an apple and rhubarb pie with vanilla ice cream and love it. I saw this dish on cooking shows and competition, Masterchef from the UK and Ive been hunting for it. Before this I never heard of rhubarb!   How is everyone? Hope you have a good weekend!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks for watching the video sweetie! I am happy it gave you ideas  sometimes i worry the makeup i do is not fancy enough, but then i think perhaps people prefer to see simple things they can easily do on a day to day basis.  I love the nars multiples and have a blog post coming up on them! nick bought me the mini set and i have luxor (highlighter one), orgasm (blush one) and malibu (bronzer one).  I really like using them. They are very creamy but dry down quite quickly. The malibu one also looks great as a shadow base or just on it's own on the lids for a bronzey look. Orgams is my fave though because i use it sometimes as a base for the blush. i like to apply them with clean fingers too. I never dab it staright onto my face.  Or is use the mac 130 brush... the one that is like a 188 but short and fat!  You can also use them on the lips - i used orgasm on the lips before and because it dries down it wasn't that comfy to wear on it's own 

  	and how cute is that lou lou cat pot?! in fact all the stuff in that post looks awesome! i would love to try brands that are not from the uk! thanks for sharing the link 

  	i'm sorry you are dealing with backache though - perhaps you can rest it over the weekend. i always use a heat pad if my back starts to hurt - it really helps. or a hot bath  and rhubarb is awesome!! i love rhubarb crumble and yougurt! enjoy!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 13, 2011)

oh the multiples post went livetoday! good timing! check it out here -


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 13, 2011)

Yup I read it! Great review! But if they are not lasting I will not really like it.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 13, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Yup I read it! Great review! But if they are not lasting I will not really like it.


  	i'm pleased you liked reading it  

  	work dragged so much today. i just wanted to get home to nick and have a cuddle. we have also decided that we shall have take out for dinner but not sure where from... hhhmmmm!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Aug 13, 2011)

They have a normal lasting time, and like makeup in general they last longer with a primer, and longer still set with a powder, translucent or otherwise.  I love Malibu at the same time on eyes cheeks and lips alone, and to last, set with a pressed powder.. on lips with a bit of lip balm on top.



Miss QQ said:


> Yup I read it! Great review! But if they are not lasting I will not really like it.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 13, 2011)

yeah lip balm is certainly needed because they can be drying on the lips


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 13, 2011)

Another busy day with the hubby!  Today we slept in and then took advantage of the tax free weekend and hauled. LOL  He got some stuff for his closet and office area and may pick up more tomorrow and I went to MAC and Nordstrom. While swatching in the Dior section the MUA of Chanel (who is so talented and such a dear) came over to me and said new things had come in so if I had time come over and play. So we played. We bought, we had fun, we exchanged emails.  lol   I got some great free goodies, too, so it was a bit like Christmas!  Lots of fun, but the day was hot and humid, so here I am with my FOTD and my hair frizzing up!  Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend!  I still want cold weather!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 14, 2011)

Lou - thanks for the reply at the nars multiple blog post. Yeah that post came live at the right timing! ?I'm thinking of getting a pigmented one like Portofino, or for highlighting like copebana or Luxor. Where did you have dinner? Hope the food was great!  Whatwouldjoando - thanks. Will you recommending bring a multiple on the go for touch up? I always set my makeup with powder so that should be good.  Debi - lovely fotd! What purple eyeliner is that? It is hot and humid here today too! And the air was very bad with smoke and dust. So what makeup did you buy and got free? So fun!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 14, 2011)

Miss QQ~The liner is UD Ransom. I love that they don't budge on me!  My haul is up on the haul section under "Tax Free Weekend Haul"!  If I had more money it would have been even better, but suddenly about 5 more people put up their entire tarot collections for sale so I am soooo glad that I didn't wait until summer to do mine. One doesn't seem to be selling at all, though I dropped the price by 20.00, and it has been up for a while, so I will take that off the market.  One last view of my collection and finish the transactions going on and I might finally be done selling. 

  	Cloudy, warm, humid but expecting storms later and then cooler weather.  Summer and fall are definitely starting to battle it out and I am excited!

  	I also put on some of my new Essie and having better luck this time around.  My last one was super streaky and decided to give Essie another try since so many rave about it.  My poor OPI looked great but chipped within 24 hours on several fingers.  And 2 coats you could still see the whites of my nails. I just feel like OPI is watering down their product these days.  Anyhow, if I get the chance today I will get more Essie. If not I will later on this week!!  I am so glad the closest drugstore to us now carries it!!  I just wish I could find a place that sell NYX.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 14, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Miss QQ~The liner is UD Ransom. I love that they don't budge on me!  My haul is up on the haul section under "Tax Free Weekend Haul"!  If I had more money it would have been even better, but suddenly about 5 more people put up their entire tarot collections for sale so I am soooo glad that I didn't wait until summer to do mine. One doesn't seem to be selling at all, though I dropped the price by 20.00, and it has been up for a while, so I will take that off the market.  One last view of my collection and finish the transactions going on and I might finally be done selling.
> 
> Cloudy, warm, humid but expecting storms later and then cooler weather.  Summer and fall are definitely starting to battle it out and I am excited!
> 
> I also put on some of my new Essie and having better luck this time around.  My last one was super streaky and decided to give Essie another try since so many rave about it.  My poor OPI looked great but chipped within 24 hours on several fingers.  And 2 coats you could still see the whites of my nails. I just feel like OPI is watering down their product these days.  Anyhow, if I get the chance today I will get more Essie. If not I will later on this week!!  I am so glad the closest drugstore to us now carries it!!  I just wish I could find a place that sell NYX.


  	i need to check out your haul! and i have ransom and it is such a pretty purple! enjoy it!  and you can buy nyx online at that cherry culture site... not sure if you wanted to buy online though. i am wishing that we had milani here - they have so many awesome products!!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Aug 14, 2011)

Maybe I'll order presents for myself using the nars discount code, then photograph my stuff for makeup show and tell lol.  I feel like I don't do enough actual sharing. ... Also, after seeing the Christmas brush set from NARS (Deb, it seems like you have the funds so you oughta consider indulging in this artisan luxury, wrapped in black wisteria) I may try and get a bento box from China town to sleekly organize my makeup ... I'm just not into the plastic drawers and do like a sorta clean/modern style/feng shui approach, maybe I need a wealth ship for my cosmetics area lol!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 14, 2011)

So far the NARS brush set isn't calling to me at all. I have so many brushes from Sigma and MAC and the oldest one is 7 months old, so they are still very new. Plus I have a mini set not yet used and another full Sigma set not yet used.  I am stacked for a while!  I have such a wishlist but it is often things I need to swatch or little bits and pieces that I want from various brands or even drugstore goodies to try out.  And my birthday and Christmas will be here soon, so keeping that in mind always!!! I am a list maker and that helps organize my shopping and wishlist! 

  	Lou~I may have to resort to online for NYX. I was hoping someone would carry it so I could just try a few things. I love the Jumbo pencils but using the UD more lately.  I really don't NEED anything.  At least not from them.  It is more a curiosity factor to just try out something.  But the low cost isn't worth it if I can't see the product or have to order and pay shipping whereas almost everything else now I can pick up at stores regularly.  Yay for malls!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Aug 14, 2011)

no doubt with all those new brushes. lists are great!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 15, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> So far the NARS brush set isn't calling to me at all. I have so many brushes from Sigma and MAC and the oldest one is 7 months old, so they are still very new. Plus I have a mini set not yet used and another full Sigma set not yet used.  I am stacked for a while!  I have such a wishlist but it is often things I need to swatch or little bits and pieces that I want from various brands or even drugstore goodies to try out.  And my birthday and Christmas will be here soon, so keeping that in mind always!!! I am a list maker and that helps organize my shopping and wishlist!
> 
> Lou~I may have to resort to online for NYX. I was hoping someone would carry it so I could just try a few things. I love the Jumbo pencils but using the UD more lately.  I really don't NEED anything.  At least not from them.  It is more a curiosity factor to just try out something.  But the low cost isn't worth it if I can't see the product or have to order and pay shipping whereas almost everything else now I can pick up at stores regularly.  Yay for malls!


  	Lol! Yeah I know what it is like just wanting to try things! I have some of the jumbo pencils which are nice. I also really love the lip glosses! the smell like cherry! 


  	Today is the first day of my 6 day working week. ugh! however it is sooo sunny today which has put me in an excellent mood. i have also had a yummy breakfast too - greek yogurt with honey and a spoon full of oats added! yum!! 

  	Have a great week everybody!


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 15, 2011)

Lou - Your breakfast sounds delicious. How long do you have to work 6-days week? I look forward to your video! I saw the pics of nars holiday. I wish I can have the mini eye pencils.

  	Debi - Ransome is beautiful on you. I have a mini one from the NYC bos but I haven't been using it. I will pull it out! Great haul! Is that quad Vanities?


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Aug 15, 2011)

good intentions, but no photos taken, instead: got a new skirt, skincare, makeup ... I had some pretty great breakfasts too: peach raspberry crepes saturday and a requested repeat: peach blueberry crepes on sunday with french pressed coffee: Starbucks verona my fav


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 15, 2011)

^^ I love crepes! Enjoy your new goodies!  I just saw the swatches of Mac me over and I'm excited! A lot of items look beautiful but I want to buy the eyeshadows. Lady Grey, Mythical and Moleskin. I hope they ar smooth and pigmented. It hasn't been released in the US, right?


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 15, 2011)

Just waking up after a super nutty evening/night.  Around 5:30pm a perfectly healthy looking tree decided to fall over the wires and blow up the transformer on the road above us. Now all our lines are underground, but those aren't, so we and loads of other people were left without electricity.  We had no dinner yet and I was desperately needing the heating pad for some very nasty cramps. We had to quickly shift to the local hotel and I was dying from cramps and trying to get comfy in our room and figure out how to get the stupid TV to work while my husband went back and forth from house to hotel room (only 5 minute drive) to bring us food, necessities, etc.  We just got groceries on Sunday morning, had to toss them all out except for what we could fit in the little fridge in the hotel room.  He spoke with the police and they said it would not be fixed until this morning.  Well, I was in pain, he was wired and could not sleep, finally we kept calling ourselves until the answering machine came on (needs electricity) and he went over to talk to the police again, who said the workers were just finishing up, etc., so shifted back home around 2am.  By 3:30 I was sound asleep and he was taking a shower and bustling around the house-I never even heard it. My pain had eased up and I just crashed solid! When we came home lights were in all the houses...everyone is exhausted and stressed, a huge baby shower had to end early, everyone needs new groceries. What an awful way to start the week.  2 years ago we had a severe ice storm which knocked out our electricity for 3 days and stayed with my MIL. I told my husband twice we needed to get a generator and be prepared and that I would pay for it. He said no. This time if he doesn't get one in a few weeks I will get it myself. So....life is a bit wonky right now!  (Lou...I am so proud of myself for finding a sentence I can use that word in.  lol) 

  	I hope everyone is having a much better Monday than me!  Yes, Miss QQ~That is Vanites and the colours are gorgeous!!  Lou~Have you ever tried Dior Glosses? They have some gorgeous colours with beautiful glitter.  They floor me with their beauty and wear so well!  A nice Christmas treat for you (hint, hint, Nick!)


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 15, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Just waking up after a super nutty evening/night.  Around 5:30pm a perfectly healthy looking tree decided to fall over the wires and blow up the transformer on the road above us. Now all our lines are underground, but those aren't, so we and loads of other people were left without electricity.  We had no dinner yet and I was desperately needing the heating pad for some very nasty cramps. We had to quickly shift to the local hotel and I was dying from cramps and trying to get comfy in our room and figure out how to get the stupid TV to work while my husband went back and forth from house to hotel room (only 5 minute drive) to bring us food, necessities, etc.  We just got groceries on Sunday morning, had to toss them all out except for what we could fit in the little fridge in the hotel room.  He spoke with the police and they said it would not be fixed until this morning.  Well, I was in pain, he was wired and could not sleep, finally we kept calling ourselves until the answering machine came on (needs electricity) and he went over to talk to the police again, who said the workers were just finishing up, etc., so shifted back home around 2am.  By 3:30 I was sound asleep and he was taking a shower and bustling around the house-I never even heard it. My pain had eased up and I just crashed solid! When we came home lights were in all the houses...everyone is exhausted and stressed, a huge baby shower had to end early, everyone needs new groceries. What an awful way to start the week.  2 years ago we had a severe ice storm which knocked out our electricity for 3 days and stayed with my MIL. I told my husband twice we needed to get a generator and be prepared and that I would pay for it. He said no. This time if he doesn't get one in a few weeks I will get it myself. So....life is a bit wonky right now!  (Lou...I am so proud of myself for finding a sentence I can use that word in.  lol)
> 
> I hope everyone is having a much better Monday than me!  Yes, Miss QQ~That is Vanites and the colours are gorgeous!!  Lou~Have you ever tried Dior Glosses? They have some gorgeous colours with beautiful glitter.  They floor me with their beauty and wear so well!  A nice Christmas treat for you (hint, hint, Nick!)


  	Oh I am so sorry about your terrible night. As if the cramps weren't bad enough! did the hotel manage to get you a heat pad or hot water bottle? usually staying at a hotel should be exciting - but not when you are sick and have been pushed out of your home. sorry all your food had to be tossed too. can you claim it back on insurance? and i am so pleased you got to use the word wonky!! hee hee!  love it! well not your life being wonky of course.... 

  	and i would love to try some of the dior glosses! i never have before but they do look beautiful! poor nick will have a huge list this year!  lol! i have no clue what to get for him... i am thinking a super cool new coffee machine...


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 15, 2011)

lol Lou~I am so proud of my Wonky sentence. Hehehe.  One day we will get you to use Milkweed in one of yours.   I brought my own heating pad. I have 5 of them. Sometimes they suddenly die so I figured this would last me a very long time. They have new ones that shut off automatically every few hours and that is no good for me, so I found my favourite kind and stocked up last year!  And the hotel stunk.  Livable for a very short period, but certainly nothing fancy. We just needed to get me to electricity ASAP and not worry about style! I am so glad we are home and so tired, but still in a lot of pain and nervous as we are having a wind/rain storm. 

  	I keep thinking and writing out my own birthday/Christmas list.  Hubby is going to have such fun going into Sephora, MAC and a few other places. Torture! He is lazy and I usually have to shop for most of my things, which is not fun nor is Christmas morning a surprise, so this year I told him he has to get everything for me.  I always have surprises and ideas for him and every package is unexpected but good. I make a list every year, but end up doing the shopping myself for me.  I hate it. No more.  He better not fail me!!  As for the Dior Glosses they are, imo, even better than the Chanel, except maybe feel a tad gooer, but they also last longer on me.  LOVE them.  Now I get the whole "Dior Addict" name.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 15, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> lol Lou~I am so proud of my Wonky sentence. Hehehe.  One day we will get you to use Milkweed in one of yours.   I brought my own heating pad. I have 5 of them. Sometimes they suddenly die so I figured this would last me a very long time. They have new ones that shut off automatically every few hours and that is no good for me, so I found my favourite kind and stocked up last year!  And the hotel stunk.  Livable for a very short period, but certainly nothing fancy. We just needed to get me to electricity ASAP and not worry about style! I am so glad we are home and so tired, but still in a lot of pain and nervous as we are having a wind/rain storm.
> 
> I keep thinking and writing out my own birthday/Christmas list.  Hubby is going to have such fun going into Sephora, MAC and a few other places. Torture! He is lazy and I usually have to shop for most of my things, which is not fun nor is Christmas morning a surprise, so this year I told him he has to get everything for me.  I always have surprises and ideas for him and every package is unexpected but good. I make a list every year, but end up doing the shopping myself for me.  I hate it. No more.  He better not fail me!!  As for the Dior Glosses they are, imo, even better than the Chanel, except maybe feel a tad gooer, but they also last longer on me.  LOVE them.  Now I get the whole "Dior Addict" name.


	Oh I have one for you - Milkweed freaks me out! how about that?! hee hee! And you are like me - when i find something that works i stock up enough to last me a lifetime!!  And i am happy you are home and more comfortable! tell that hubby of yours to get a generator asap!

  	And it is silly that we are thinking about the festive season already... well just the gifts part really! lol! Nick is pretty good and does actually buy my gifts himself... all be it online! he does usually go to lush for me though which is super sweet of him. although i secretly think he likes the ladies fussing over him and helping him pick things out  lol!

  	i am also super excited tonight because i'm being sent some super awesome products this week that i can't wait to test out!  as soon as they arrive i shall share some pictures!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 15, 2011)

How nice!  I would love someone to send me stuff to try out! I must get my blog up and going once these cramps abate.  No MU today, but I smell pretty!    

  	Yes, I plan to send hubby to Bath and Body works, Sephora, Nordstrom (they are nice and know he is my husband so will help him out) and other good places. But I also get B'day money so can use that for a spending frenzy!!  A long way away, but more than enough MU to use between now and then!!!  Sometimes I just open my drawers and smile and anything bad in life just floats away and everything is pink and glittery again!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi Lou!  I have been buying Cosmedix skincare. I bought a "kit" 5 weeks ago and liked it, so now I bought the kit again (actually the serums in it make it a great deal and travel size) and a couple full-size bottles face wash (one for makeup removal and is gentle, the other for treatment to keep everything clear  .  They have a couple other products that I plan on getting, but first I want to use up what I have and is working fine.

  	On a different note I saw your golden look Lou! I liked the fresh Summer's day colours!  I was also thinking that if you wanted to improve the video quality you may want to consider having a light source behind the camera but in front of you since often in your full face look your eyes are hidden in a bit of shadows from an overhead room light.  For the light infront, you'll want to use a diffuser so the light doesn't blast which you can make out of white tissue paper.  Ideally one light source will look most natural.


----------



## shadowaddict (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey everyone, just wanted to say hi. it seems life is all of a sudden so busy. I have been spending time trying to track down textbooks for my daughter online so as not to pay the crazy school cost where some are almost $200. She has been working at her old high school summer camps and doesn't have a lot of time and this is very time consuming. But when it comes to saving anywhere between $300-$500 I take the time. I have been told by someone who worked for a textbook company that the prices are jacked up over 500%. I guess because they know students have to _have_ them.

  	I just ordered a couple of things from the NARS sale. I could have gone wild but just ordered Night Rider n/p and Nico blush hoping it will be a good daytime highlighter. I have to really buff out Albatross sometimes as it can get too shimmery for day, but I do love it.

  	Hopefully soon I can dig out what I got at the CCO's in Vegas and let you know what I got. I can't remember the names but I did get some l/g, a few piggies, and a couple of e/s. They didn't have any full size brushes that I didn't already have. I made the mistake of not taking a list of the piggies I have so I had to rely on memory, not a good thing for me. I was suprized to find "Strange Potion" l/g from VV. I love the one I have so definitely got another one. Oh and I got the green greasestick. I hope I don't make a mess of it. The blue and the greyish one were both pretty also but I figured I need to see if I like this one. All my stuff is still in the bags.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 16, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Hey everyone, just wanted to say hi. it seems life is all of a sudden so busy. I have been spending time trying to track down textbooks for my daughter online so as not to pay the crazy school cost where some are almost $200. She has been working at her old high school summer camps and doesn't have a lot of time and this is very time consuming. But when it comes to saving anywhere between $300-$500 I take the time. I have been told by someone who worked for a textbook company that the prices are jacked up over 500%. I guess because they know students have to _have_ them.
> 
> I just ordered a couple of things from the NARS sale. I could have gone wild but just ordered Night Rider n/p and Nico blush hoping it will be a good daytime highlighter. I have to really buff out Albatross sometimes as it can get too shimmery for day, but I do love it.
> 
> Hopefully soon I can dig out what I got at the CCO's in Vegas and let you know what I got. I can't remember the names but I did get some l/g, a few piggies, and a couple of e/s. They didn't have any full size brushes that I didn't already have. I made the mistake of not taking a list of the piggies I have so I had to rely on memory, not a good thing for me. I was suprized to find "Strange Potion" l/g from VV. I love the one I have so definitely got another one. Oh and I got the green greasestick. I hope I don't make a mess of it. The blue and the greyish one were both pretty also but I figured I need to see if I like this one. All my stuff is still in the bags.


  	hey! i do hope that you can get some good priced text books for your daughter. i remember how pricey all my uni books were and if you can get them cheaper then it would save so much! sometimes amazon sell used text books, and weird charity shops in my city seem to have them too because students donate them when they have left 

  	And i wish nars uk would have a sale! that sounds great! you got a couple of lovely items!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 16, 2011)

I didn't even know NARS was having a sale. I feel like I am have been living in my own little world this past week and with our whole losing the electricity episode I am still playing catch-up with life!  But I will look into it. Sadly one of my tarot purchasers money order is lost in the mail...having never been scanned, so I have to wait a bit longer for that 150.00.  I am tempted to put up something very expensive!  Eeek!  We shall see!  In the meantime I did finally start my blog, literally just a few hours ago, so bear with me!  Still trying to fill it out and figure things out, like how to get the photos larger and move them around. I used to know, but can't seem to figure it out now.  Grrrr. Thus, I am freaking myself out.   

  	Dying to visit Bath and Body Works at Christmas!  That would be fantastic!  I love yummy smells and actually just put on one of their hand lotions.  I could go crazy in there. Well, I do!  Everyone does. I love the way they have great bargains and they are already decently priced for their merchandise.  My husband has a major sweet tooth, though I don't.  He fills my stocking with way too much candy that I don't even want and so this year is going to be loads of fun and very smelly!  In a good way, of course!

  	Here is the link to my blog. More when the last of these cramps go away!

  	http://beautyfullyinspired.blogspot.com/


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 16, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> I didn't even know NARS was having a sale. I feel like I am have been living in my own little world this past week and with our whole losing the electricity episode I am still playing catch-up with life!  But I will look into it. Sadly one of my tarot purchasers money order is lost in the mail...having never been scanned, so I have to wait a bit longer for that 150.00.  I am tempted to put up something very expensive!  Eeek!  We shall see!  In the meantime I did finally start my blog, literally just a few hours ago, so bear with me!  Still trying to fill it out and figure things out, like how to get the photos larger and move them around. I used to know, but can't seem to figure it out now.  Grrrr. Thus, I am freaking myself out.
> 
> Dying to visit Bath and Body Works at Christmas!  That would be fantastic!  I love yummy smells and actually just put on one of their hand lotions.  I could go crazy in there. Well, I do!  Everyone does. I love the way they have great bargains and they are already decently priced for their merchandise.  My husband has a major sweet tooth, though I don't.  He fills my stocking with way too much candy that I don't even want and so this year is going to be loads of fun and very smelly!  In a good way, of course!
> 
> ...


	the mug with the little mice on it is so sweet! i love that kind of thing! my mug is awesome - it has winnie the pooh on it looking at a tiger saying 'is that you tigger?' it makes me chuckle  and any sweets your hubby gives you, you can always send them to me! i love sweets and cheese! lol!  i really do hope you feel better soon


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 16, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> the mug with the little mice on it is so sweet! i love that kind of thing! my mug is awesome - it has winnie the pooh on it looking at a tiger saying 'is that you tigger?' it makes me chuckle  and any sweets your hubby gives you, you can always send them to me! i love sweets and cheese! lol!  i really do hope you feel better soon


  	Thank you!  The mice ones were limited editions from Wee Forest Folk, a collection of wee mice at elephant prices!  Of course the mug was made in England!!  I had bought 2 and received 2 more for Christmas gifts this past year, which was great since they no longer make them.  So I thought I would put them to good use!  I love Winnie the Pooh, Piglet and the gang!  I am also a huge Snoopy fan!  I love the chocolate marshmallow santas my husband gives me, but the boxes of chocolate are too sweet for me. I am a pastry girl, myself!  So, I always know what to fill his stocking with, but me?  I want hand lotion, makeup, makeup remover, brushes, blotting papers. lol I am literally making up a list for him that will be practical and super fun!  Yay!  And no heating pad for the past hour.  Yippee!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Aug 16, 2011)

lol my hubby was helping me with the advice.  So the diffuser is more for flash photography (my bad) and without spending for a video specific light, a desk lamp usually has a warm light so you would want an l.e.d. bulb in there or something with as close to daylight colour. Specifically an "L.E.D. flood lamp".


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 17, 2011)

ohh thanks to you and your hubby! when i get paid i shall have a nosey for an led flood lamp. perhaps i can get one cheap from ebay? 

  	have a great day everybody!!


----------



## shadowaddict (Aug 17, 2011)

Debi----I just put a couple of things in my cart on the NARS site and it is still taking 20% off with code NEWNARS. You get 2 say free shipping with $25 purchase also. It's a realy good deal. I just need to watch my spending. I got a little crazy with shopping in Vegas, which is not hard to do at all.


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Aug 17, 2011)

So virtual shopping buddies lol!!  I bought another skirt!  I'm really enjoying being able to get a mid-length hemline in some young trendy-yet-classic materials and cuts!  For so long the choice was either too short for work or long enough but too-old looking/ill-fitting in a bad way.  Also, I really love the textures this Fall!!! Mid-length skirts: 1 lace/crochet and the other jacquard.


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Aug 17, 2011)

ya such a great deal! ... I understand about vegas .. I have so many swimsuits from the last time I went ...



shadowaddict said:


> Debi----I just put a couple of things in my cart on the NARS site and it is still taking 20% off with code NEWNARS. You get 2 say free shipping with $25 purchase also. It's a realy good deal. I just need to watch my spending. I got a little crazy with shopping in Vegas, which is not hard to do at all.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 17, 2011)

Bah. The heat and the humidity is making its way back. I hope it doesn't last long. I am busy doing chores today and may squeeze in either a nap or a book!  But put up another post on my blog first!  Let's just hope I get some followers!  When I had a tarot blog I had 200 followers in the first few days.  I have none on this one yet! 

  	Lou~They still make the little mice, just not the mugs.  Maybe again someday because they were quite a hit.  Or they will come out with some other collectible that I will want and can't afford. The mugs were decently priced. The figurines are explosive, averaging at around 125.00 a piece, maybe more.  I have about 50 right now, but picky as to what ones I get. Most of mine are Halloween or Christmas related and others have a special meaning. But they are so cute and made locally as a small family business that grew quite popular. You can even take tours of where they are made..in the cellar of a wee house!   

  	Shadowaddict~Thank you for the information. I am not even sure I have anything I want to get from NARS right now. I have so much stuff and a list a mile long.  I'll have to check, but the fall NARS items didn't scream out to me, so I went nutty with Chanel instead! 

  	Joan~Thx for the letter. I have endometriosis and my pain is severe and ovarian.  Plus I am going through peri-menopause. Motrin is part of my daily routine right now!  I have the green light for a hysterectomy but hoping to avoid that as I am starting to skip a bit finally.  I also have no flow because I had a endometrial ablation 5 years ago so at least that part is no problem right now.  I am due for another ultrasound though.  Other than that it is all about gritting my teeth, making the most of it, trying to go through it naturally instead of more surgery and know nature eventually will takes its course! 

  	What a good day to shop for more Esssie, don't you think?  Hehehehe....


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 17, 2011)

Hey Bimbos! I've been catching up with this thread in bits and pieces. Wanted to post on Tuesday night but my server was somewhat down and this thread wouldn't load. Can't believe it is only Thursday. I feel like I've done so much for the week already!

  	shadow - Enjoy the Nars goodies! Nars is always interesting to me, the eyeshadow duos have unique pairing and somehow they seem to work. I only have one though, but the fall and holiday collections are looking very tempting. I have to find some ways to get Nars.

  	Debi - congrats on your new blog! I will be dropping by often to take a peek! 

  	Lou -  Thanks for mentioning  me in your post for your mac 4 palette. You look gorgeous in the video, your hair is beautiful! What hair products do you use? I look forward to your UD video!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 18, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Hey Bimbos! I've been catching up with this thread in bits and pieces. Wanted to post on Tuesday night but my server was somewhat down and this thread wouldn't load. Can't believe it is only Thursday. I feel like I've done so much for the week already!
> 
> shadow - Enjoy the Nars goodies! Nars is always interesting to me, the eyeshadow duos have unique pairing and somehow they seem to work. I only have one though, but the fall and holiday collections are looking very tempting. I have to find some ways to get Nars.
> 
> ...


  	Oh thank you! I have a love hate relationship with my hair really. when it is styled it can look pretty. but ion it's natural state it actually looks like a bush! it is so frizzy and wavey! I use the matrix sleek look shampoo and conditioner and ojon oil as a deep conditioning treatment. i also use the moroccanoil treatment oil as well as sometimes using the chi silk infusion and macadamia oil  for me it is all about deep conditioning products because my hair gets quite dry from highlighting. i try not using heat on it that often though. for the most part i tie my hair back for work so there is no need to use ghd's. this morning though i had to blow dry it because i was running late! oops! 

  	pleased you have done lots of work - perhaps that means you can have an easier end to the rest of your week!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 18, 2011)

Miss QQ~The week is definitely going by fast for me, too.  I've got a lot done, but everything seems off because of the whole incident on Sunday night when we lost our electricity. I think the whole neighbourhood is still walking around in a fog!  Everyone is so tired.  I may take a nap today!

  	Lou~I love my little mice!  They make them really cute.  I collect way too many things. lol  And I have collected them over the past 10 years so back then the prices were a lot lower.  The average piece was about 56.00.  It has practically tripled.  

  	Yesterday afternoon was super weird.  Recently a woman closer to my age that worked at the local nursery I love so much had become friendly and chatty and we were having fun whenever we got together at the store. I thought I had found a new friend.  Because of the heat and the fact they don't have much other than plants right now (no holiday stuff) I don't go in much over the summer. When I did I noticed she wasn't there and figured she must have taken the summer off to do her golfing or something, which some of the women do while the college kids work. I went in yesterday and found out she quit to go work in a bank as a teller, which is so unlike her. But she never said anything.  Now she is on my FB page but she really doesn't say much to anyone on it and rarely uses it (literally about twice a year).  I am so disappointed.  If I didn't have health issues I would work at that store part-time in a heart beat. Everyone is nice, it is festive, it is fun. It is super casual and people of all ages.  I can't think of a more positive environment to work in.  Even my husband is in shock.  We always thought she liked it there and everyone is so friendly and kind.  So right now I am very sad and waiting for an explanation from her and wondering if I will ever hear from her again. So, I went and bought some more Essie and painted my nails all funky. You can see it on my blog.  Needless to say I didn't sleep very well and still in shock.


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 18, 2011)

^^ I'm sorry about the electrical breakdown! I read it and even reading it makes me feel shocked. I would be complaining and grumpy for sure. Maybe the woman gets a higher pay at the bank? I hope you manage to keep in touch with her. Have a good rest tonight!

  	Lou - You take good care of your hair, no wonder it can look so beautiful. It is worth the effort, but I know it takes lots of time. My hair is frizzy due to the humid weather and it is worse because it is very fine and I swim in the public pool which is loaded with chlorine. Basically I'm a wash and go person, but I apply cream or serum after each wash, otherwise I can't put the comb through my hair with all the tangles! lol. I wish I can take it easy but I'm rushing things out. I look forward to the weekend. 

  	Hello Kitty lovers, how cute is this? I want quite a few of them. My wallet is doom! And I'm not sure if they will sell out before I get to the counter.

  	http://www.hellokittyjunkie.com/2011/07/18/swarovski-hello-kitty-is-the-sparkle-of-happiness/


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 18, 2011)

Love the Hello Kitty goodies! So adorable and sparkly!  Yes, that would at least semi drain my wallet as I see a few cuties I would crave!  I don't need them, but I want them!  I have to look it over again.

  	Nope, she didn't go for more money. She is working less hours and less pay.  And money is not an issue for her.  Her husband is loaded.  Her 4 children all grown up and out on their own.  (She is 55). I honestly don't know what happened which is why I would like to hear her side of it. Her ex-coworkers liked her, but she always seemed to distance herself from them, as though she didn't fit in.  Yet they are the friendliest bunch I know, always laughing, like a bunch of Christmas elves.  My husband thinks she is the kind of person that doesn't stay with one thing for very long, though apparently she worked there for many years.  I never even noticed her until she started approaching me and chatting with me last November. But she made weird comments late winter, early spring.  She asked me where I worked and when she found out I didn't she said "I love you!" I think she meant she loved the idea.  But I know she doesn't have to work, unless it is to fund her passion for playing golf.  She said I was so lucky and I gave her a lecture on how lucky she was to have her health and be able to work in a friendly environment, making friends, being with people instead of being home a lone all day.  I guess she wasn't impressed!   She kept looking at my nails and commenting on how dressed up I was (just the raincoat was cute, I was in sweats...) so I wonder if she was tired being in jeans and getting dirty?  Yet other ladies that work there have positions making silk flower arrangements and working in the gift shop and I am sure they would have been able to come to an agreement, so I do wonder if she simply chooses to isolate herself. Her FB page is dead quiet.  A handful of relatives, just a few friends and she never posts or answers their posts. Strange.  She seems bubbly with me.  I am utterly confused by the whole thing and upset. I wanted to be friends with her, but something tells me there is more to the story and I need to find out what before I hang out with her. I want to know what I am getting into or is she the type that is your friend one day and moves away without warning 2 weeks later?  Been there, don't want that again!  That isn't real friendship to me!

  	Off to have lunch and see what kind of trouble I can get into.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 18, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Love the Hello Kitty goodies! So adorable and sparkly!  Yes, that would at least semi drain my wallet as I see a few cuties I would crave!  I don't need them, but I want them!  I have to look it over again.
> 
> Nope, she didn't go for more money. She is working less hours and less pay.  And money is not an issue for her.  Her husband is loaded.  Her 4 children all grown up and out on their own.  (She is 55). I honestly don't know what happened which is why I would like to hear her side of it. Her ex-coworkers liked her, but she always seemed to distance herself from them, as though she didn't fit in.  Yet they are the friendliest bunch I know, always laughing, like a bunch of Christmas elves.  My husband thinks she is the kind of person that doesn't stay with one thing for very long, though apparently she worked there for many years.  I never even noticed her until she started approaching me and chatting with me last November. But she made weird comments late winter, early spring.  She asked me where I worked and when she found out I didn't she said "I love you!" I think she meant she loved the idea.  But I know she doesn't have to work, unless it is to fund her passion for playing golf.  She said I was so lucky and I gave her a lecture on how lucky she was to have her health and be able to work in a friendly environment, making friends, being with people instead of being home a lone all day.  I guess she wasn't impressed!   She kept looking at my nails and commenting on how dressed up I was (just the raincoat was cute, I was in sweats...) so I wonder if she was tired being in jeans and getting dirty?  Yet other ladies that work there have positions making silk flower arrangements and working in the gift shop and I am sure they would have been able to come to an agreement, so I do wonder if she simply chooses to isolate herself. Her FB page is dead quiet.  A handful of relatives, just a few friends and she never posts or answers their posts. Strange.  She seems bubbly with me.  I am utterly confused by the whole thing and upset. I wanted to be friends with her, but something tells me there is more to the story and I need to find out what before I hang out with her. I want to know what I am getting into or is she the type that is your friend one day and moves away without warning 2 weeks later?  Been there, don't want that again!  That isn't real friendship to me!
> 
> Off to have lunch and see what kind of trouble I can get into.


	well lets hope you get to the bottom of things - all very weird and frustrating indeed.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 18, 2011)

Lou~I have no idea what is going on. I did ask her to write, but if she doesn't then our friendship will never exist because I won't see her at all. That is the weird thing, after all the time we chatted and how she chose to approach me, a customer, to get friendly with and share personal things.  I am just real sad about it all and will really miss her.  I keep hoping she won't like it there and maybe go back to the shop, but I think that is wishful thinking!  Then again, if she keeps things secretive and suddenly books it out of a place like that it makes me wonder what the rest of the story is.  Since I neither work there nor have known her for long they might be covering up some issues that I am unaware of.  I love that store and they are just starting to put their Halloween decorations and displays up with all the lovely fall things.  It is weird not seeing her there during the festive seasons.  And you can't just hop into a bank and chat away.  It is such a different atmosphere.  Been there!

	To cheer myself up I had my hair trimmed just a wee bit, my bangs trimmed and shaped and my very first foil!  We matched my hair perfectly and took out some grey!  My hair still has some in it that we need to foil out, but overall it looks like it did about 8 years ago!  LOVE IT!  What took me so long?  I also feel like an idiot but how much do you tip nowadays?  It came to 125.00 and I gave her 10.00.  Is that enough?  I am clueless on this!  I don't go to the hairdresser very often!  Well, now I might!   lol  I can even see my copper again!  Yay!


----------



## shadowaddict (Aug 18, 2011)

MissQQ--I love the Hello Kitty stuff. It's super cute.

  	Debi--yeh the situation with that lady sounds a bit odd. Of course I guess we never know what is going on in someone's personal or home life. Perhaps something happened that made her kind of freak out or she heard rumors of lay offs.Hopefully you'll at least find out what the story is.

  	On tipping--well this is one area I'm sure people do not agree with me. I mean it seems we are suppose to tip everyone these days. I have always tipped my styleist. I know they say 20% but sometimes that seems a bit much. And if someone else washes your hair or dries it you should tip them also, like about $5 for the washing person. A few years ago I would get a cut,color and partial highlights that came to right at $300. I did not feel I should tip $60. I think I tipped about $30. I recently got a cut only and it was $100 and I did tip $20. This was the first time I had gone to this person and I was referred by someone and felt I should. I have read that if the owner of the salon does your hair you should not tip. I get very confused about all of this.

  	I do not tip the housekeeping staff at a hotel. They put those envelopes in there with their names on them to make you feel that you should. I feel they are paid a regular amount (unlike servers) and the price of the room should cover their pay. I know many people disagree with me. My mother always left a tip way before the envelopes were put in the rooms. I used to wonder why she left money on the table or desk when I was younger.

  	I do tip servers, valets, bellmen, cocktail waitress, and probably several others. But I just think some of the things "they" say you should tip these days are getting out of hand. Soon they'll say we're suppose to tip our mortgage company I won't even go into the whole thing about what your "suppose" to give all these people at the holidays, such as your mail carrier. Yes my mother always did this too. My mailman sucks so there's no way in hell. In fact he just bent a hardback book to fit into the mailbox. Yes we have the standard arched kind. It was a thinner book but you could tell it was a hardback book. It is arched in the middle. There have been other things but this was my last nerve. I have gone to the postmaster and the carrier will and should have to pay for it himself. (sorry got off on a rant there, but you just wouldn't believe this guy)

  	Now this brings me to a question I have for you guys. Way back 10% used to be the standard tip for servers, then 15%, then 18%, and now 20%.  Here's my question: what do you guys think? Here's my thing. The prices of meals are always going up and therefore since you tip a percentage and not a set amount the server is getting more $.  Now I do start my tip at 15% and if I get great service I will tip more and if I don't I scale it down depending on how bad it is, such as being unfriendly, rude, or unattentive, so on. I do not count it if it is something/someone other than the server not doing a good job. My hubby feels this is wrong and I'm just being cheap. I guess I feel you earn a tip and not assume you will get 20% of the check.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 18, 2011)

Thank you for that info. I just looked up a few websites and they all suggest 15-20% tip, so I am going back tomorrow to give her another 10.00 and apologize. I feel like an idiot but will make amends.  I have never had an expensive hair appointment. Just a wash, cut and sometimes I even skip the hairdryer so that it doesn't get overheated. They always put too much heat on my hair.  So, off I will go in the morning and know better from now on.  I feel awful now.   

  	 At least it is nice to have my hair all brown again except for a few grey stragglers!  We will get them next time!  Now I need to scurry out some sulfate free shampoos and conditioners. Suggestions welcome!!  We also went to the mall because the fall/Halloween goodies are in at Bath and Body Works, so I have my little haul up on my blog!  They smell sooo good!  And the packaging is adorable! 

  	Off to bed for me...it is so late!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 19, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Thank you for that info. I just looked up a few websites and they all suggest 15-20% tip, so I am going back tomorrow to give her another 10.00 and apologize. I feel like an idiot but will make amends.  I have never had an expensive hair appointment. Just a wash, cut and sometimes I even skip the hairdryer so that it doesn't get overheated. They always put too much heat on my hair.  So, off I will go in the morning and know better from now on.  I feel awful now.
> 
> At least it is nice to have my hair all brown again except for a few grey stragglers!  We will get them next time!  Now I need to scurry out some sulfate free shampoos and conditioners. Suggestions welcome!!  We also went to the mall because the fall/Halloween goodies are in at Bath and Body Works, so I have my little haul up on my blog!  They smell sooo good!  And the packaging is adorable!
> 
> Off to bed for me...it is so late!


  	it's so confusing!!! you guys should come to the uk - as a rule you only tip in resturants, hair dressers and spas. you don't tip taxi drives or anything else. much simpler! although i guess things are more pricey here so that is why!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Aug 19, 2011)

I'd just wait and tip her more next time; it's no big deal.



ElvenEyes said:


> Thank you for that info. I just looked up a few websites and they all suggest 15-20% tip, so I am going back tomorrow to give her another 10.00 and apologize. I feel like an idiot but will make amends.  I have never had an expensive hair appointment. Just a wash, cut and sometimes I even skip the hairdryer so that it doesn't get overheated. They always put too much heat on my hair.  So, off I will go in the morning and know better from now on.  I feel awful now.
> 
> At least it is nice to have my hair all brown again except for a few grey stragglers!  We will get them next time!  Now I need to scurry out some sulfate free shampoos and conditioners. Suggestions welcome!!  We also went to the mall because the fall/Halloween goodies are in at Bath and Body Works, so I have my little haul up on my blog!  They smell sooo good!  And the packaging is adorable!
> 
> Off to bed for me...it is so late!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 19, 2011)

or bring her baked goods like i do with mine! hee hee! you can't beat tea and cake while getting your hair done!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 19, 2011)

Good morning!  I posted my new hair on my blog, as well as my latest haul. I have some things to go out for today so I am definitely bringing her another 10.00. She did a great job and since we didn't plan to foil my hair and she had a block open right after me, I took both spots.  She is always giving me good advice, gave me a bunch of shampoo samples and gosh they matched my hair perfectly, which is exactly what I wanted.  I also didn't make the decision to do it until she had already shampooed, cut and dried my hair, so she had to do shampoo/dry a second time after the foiling.  Cake and tea is lovely, but not considered a tip around here.  That would be more of a thoughtful gesture if you went to the hairdresser often and dropped by with snacks, always remembering that they may not even like what you bring.  It isn't as universal around here.  Most prefer coffee or water and healthy snacks.  They actually have food and drinks that they offer us, so the service is pretty classy there!  She asked me if I wanted anything to drink and I said some water. I expected a paper cup with water or maybe a small water bottle. I got lovely spring water in a huge glass goblet!  Now to rummage through my shampoos to see what I can use and what I can't!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 19, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Good morning!  I posted my new hair on my blog, as well as my latest haul. I have some things to go out for today so I am definitely bringing her another 10.00. She did a great job and since we didn't plan to foil my hair and she had a block open right after me, I took both spots.  She is always giving me good advice, gave me a bunch of shampoo samples and gosh they matched my hair perfectly, which is exactly what I wanted.  I also didn't make the decision to do it until she had already shampooed, cut and dried my hair, so she had to do shampoo/dry a second time after the foiling.  Cake and tea is lovely, but not considered a tip around here.  That would be more of a thoughtful gesture if you went to the hairdresser often and dropped by with snacks, always remembering that they may not even like what you bring.  It isn't as universal around here.  Most prefer coffee or water and healthy snacks.  They actually have food and drinks that they offer us, so the service is pretty classy there!  She asked me if I wanted anything to drink and I said some water. I expected a paper cup with water or maybe a small water bottle. I got lovely spring water in a huge glass goblet!  Now to rummage through my shampoos to see what I can use and what I can't!


  	oh wow! your hair looks lovely and is so long and in excellent condition! and the goblet of water sounds great! at my hairdresser we just pick from hot drinks or orange squash! lol! 

  	i am excited that it is the weekend! finally! tomorrow i am working and then on sunday i shall be filming some tutorials and such  i'm looking forward to it  then on my day off on tuesday i can relax and sort out house stuff that i haven't done in the past week. i have another exciting thing to prepare for too but not sure how that is going to turn out though.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 19, 2011)

Thank you!  I've been trying not to tie it up in a pony tail as often and instead swirl it up into a clip, which is way better for my hair.  It always seems to grow the most over the summer and my hairdresser was so surprised to see how long it got!  I was able to get over there this afternoon and though she was with a customer the extra 10.00 was handed to her, so I feel better now.  I also grabbed some shampoo and conditioner and happy with the brands I use that can be used with coloured hair. AG, Joico KPak and Neuma.  I like to switch it around and have lots of stuff from each line, so that is good!  About 4 more inches and I will be very happy!  Gosh, it is longer now than when I got married!  Yay!

  	I can't believe it is the weekend already.  We are so thrown off by that day/night of no electricity that life is a strange whirl of whateverness!  And now with the heat I have absolutely no energy to do anything, yet packing up the boxes of decks. Sooo happy. I finally sold a lot that was very nice, but no one seemed interested.  Not much left to sell, so we shall see what happens!  I have makeup to put away too and still need to redo that drawer.  Ugh.  Why can't it be 40 degrees out?


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 20, 2011)

at least you managed to give the extra tip to her  and i want my hair to be about 4 inches longer too  maybe i shouldn't put mine in a pony tail so much too - is it better to twist it up in a clip? i spend about 6 days a week with my hair in a pony!

  	i'm at work right now - in a good mood because it's sunny.  i was also listening to songs that i used to love on the way to work  that put me in a good mood too!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 20, 2011)

Yes, using those ties or bands, even though they are supposed to be easier on you hair than other kinds, still bend and break your hair.  I have noticed a huge difference. I used to have a sort of permanent indent in the back of my head from where the pony tail always was.  Now I only put it up in one about once a week tops.  When it is hot I clip it up. It doesn't pull or break at my hair.  My various hairdressers were always scolding me, telling me to stop wearing pony tails so much and showing me the back of my hair to see the damage it was doing.  I never even thought to look!  Yikes! 

  	I'm starting to think about playing with nail art!  I want to get some good items to paint pretty little flowers and such onto my nail polish. Anyone know of good brands and tools?


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 20, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Yes, using those ties or bands, even though they are supposed to be easier on you hair than other kinds, still bend and break your hair.  I have noticed a huge difference. I used to have a sort of permanent indent in the back of my head from where the pony tail always was.  Now I only put it up in one about once a week tops.  When it is hot I clip it up. It doesn't pull or break at my hair.  My various hairdressers were always scolding me, telling me to stop wearing pony tails so much and showing me the back of my hair to see the damage it was doing.  I never even thought to look!  Yikes!
> I'm starting to think about playing with nail art!  I want to get some good items to paint pretty little flowers and such onto my nail polish. Anyone know of good brands and tools?


  	eek!! Well perhaps I shall give the pony tails a rest then! I don't want a permanent bump in my head! Not good at all! 

  	And i really like the konad nail art system. Really easy to do and it's pretty cheap!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 20, 2011)

Konad. I will have to look that up and see if it is anywhere around here.  I really want to play with my nails and coming up with some fun ideas that I want to try out.  I guess all that doodling during classes is about to pay off!  Hehehehe....

  	Always adding to my blog and just put up one with swatches of my Chubby Sticks. That should make you giggle, Lou!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 21, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Konad. I will have to look that up and see if it is anywhere around here.  I really want to play with my nails and coming up with some fun ideas that I want to try out.  I guess all that doodling during classes is about to pay off!  Hehehehe....
> 
> Always adding to my blog and just put up one with swatches of my Chubby Sticks. That should make you giggle, Lou!


  	with the konad it is like instant nail art because you stamp the print on. then you can add extra bits with a dotter or nail pen if you wanted to  and i shall check your bog in a mo! i love chubby sticks!!


----------



## shadowaddict (Aug 21, 2011)

Debi--your hair looks really pretty. Iwas at B&BW on Friday with my daughter-in-law. She had a gift card someone had given her at Christmas she still hadn't used. She bought some of the new Paris stuff. She got the spray with shimmer along with other items. She is a glitter;shimmer lover also. She said "I wonder if I'll ever grow out of loving glitter" It made me think of you I told her her there was nothing wrong loving it no matter your age.

  	The Halloween stuff is super cute. I'm going to buy my niece some of that. Her birthday is Oct 30. When her mom was pregnant with her she found out they were going to have to induce labor. I wanted her to do it on Halloween but I think my sister-in-law is superstitious and tht's why she didn't want to.     I thought it would be cool

  	Don't feel bad about the tipping thing. I'm sure she appreciated you coming back in and giving her more. I tend to think like Lou that you save up for stuff like vacations and you are made to feel that you are handing it all over tipping everyone. I don't use taxis so I wouldn't know how to handle that. I guess I wouldn't feel I needed to tip. I suppose I wouldn't do well in a big city

  	One salon I used to go to had a bar. It was a bit too treny for me. Everyone was way younger and hip and they had different people doing different things to and for you. I felt somewhat out of place and didn't know who to tip and how much. The last one I went to for a few years always had drinks and such. I usually do the same as you and get water and it's in a pretty stemmed glass. I'm always afraid I'm gonna knock it off on the floor. I would always go in the early afternoon but a couple of times I was there around cocktail hour and they brought around mimosas (I forget what drink they had the other time)  in pretty glasses and then a tray of strawberries dipped in chocolate along with a few other things. My eyes went straight to the strawberries. I would definitely tip more if I got a cocktail though, but I don't drink.


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 21, 2011)

I thought the konad is so cool but I wonder if I'm good at using it. Never tried it before. Good news, I saw my sephora is now selling seche vite top coat! And it has the whole range of china glaze too. I keep hoping sephora will sell nars soon but I'm kept waiting for almost three years since it opened. On the topic of eyeshadows, have you all hear of the balm muppets es palette? There are only a thousand pieces and probably only in the US, I wish I can have it.  http://www.temptalia.com/thebalm-cast-your-shadow-face-palette-review-photos-swatches-part-2#more-31233


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 21, 2011)

TY Shadowaddict!  I think the salon I am going to is noted for being "family friendly" thus the snacks out and coffee, tea or water offered, etc.  I see people of all ages go in there, but mostly  women and kids. They also do nails, but it isn't very busy. Now that people know more about how nail fungus is easily spread from contaminated n/p bottles and tools not cleaned well enough they prefer to do it on their own, and with the economy so bad, no one really spends the money on luxuries like that.  It is all about doing it yourself now and I actually prefer doing my own.  I find it calming and fun and the more you do it the better you get.

  	Today I am bopping around to get some stuff done and then going over my tarot collection to see if anything else should be sold off.  The time is going by fast!!  Thunderstorms predicted later and tonight, and I am busy cleaning and organizing stuff. I also put up another post on my blog about what is in my purse!  Kinda fun!  I have more swatching to do today, too.  Busy bee!  Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend!


----------



## shadowaddict (Aug 21, 2011)

I usually do my nails myself also. But in the area I live I am definitely in the minority. There's so many spas within a 15 mile area it is unbelievable and they stay booked with massages, facials, waxing and nails, etc. A few I've noticed are even expanding their space and services. I find that odd in these economic times as they are. I have a giftcard my son gave me for Mother's Day to one of the top ones and every time I think I'll go I can hardly get a spot for a facial. Lots of moms and their 4 yr olds and up daughters go for spa days together and get mani's and pedi's and a light lunch served to them. I live maybe 8-10 minutes from the mall and that's counting going through my neighborhood. After that I pass at least 8 nail salons and then there are those in the mall and on the other sides. I guess it's a thriving business here. There's even the little hair & spas that have popped up geared especially for the little ones. There's one called Divas and Dudes that has a little spa and they also do parties.

  	I also wash and iron my husband's dress shirts myself and that is absolutely unheard of as most people send them out to the cleaners to be laundered, starched and pressed. I will do that though when I'm stressing over getting things done such as right before I went to Vegas and hubby was leaving on a business trip a day after I was to return. I didn't have time to get 10-12 dress shirts done. I'm not happy with it if they are not heavily starched properly and that takes time.

  	I suppose in the immediate area I live a lot of people do not realize we are in a recession. They live in their own little "everything is perfect" world. I will say though that as for some of the music people and such in the area they are good about spreading the services they have done to different local businesses. My son is working for a friend's landscaping company right now while he's finishing college and they do Dolly Parton's lawn. She has a bit of land behind her house and she pays them $900 a week to mow the lawn. She has another company to do other landscaping and then other companies for other services. She said she wants to give several local companies her business. I think this is really good of her. It helps out more than one company unlike most of the "mega money" people around here who have one company do all of their work. She at least sees small businesses are struggling right now.


----------



## shadowaddict (Aug 21, 2011)

^^  I just realized that might have sounded snotty or uppity. It definitely was not meant to. I was only chatting about how some people have no clue as to what is going on around them nor do they want or care to know.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 22, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> ^^  I just realized that might have sounded snotty or uppity. It definitely was not meant to. I was only chatting about how some people have no clue as to what is going on around them nor do they want or care to know.


  	i don't think it sounded snotty - i think you are right and it is crazy that some people do not understand how bad things are - they just go around like nothing has happened and like everybody has money to burn. and i can't believe people take their little kids to spas!! that is crazy!

  	sorry i haven't had much specktra time today. i have been busy with work and sorting various things out (like this silly youtube video) i need to have my lunch break too at some point!!

  	have a great start to the week guys!


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey Lou! No worries, I shall be waiting patiently for the video.  I met up with my friend yesterday who wanted to buy a Radley bag sometime ago, which reminded me that you have the bags. Did you take pics and show us? I can't really remember now, we are all so busy every day. if you did I'm afraid I've missed them.  Hope everyone has a good week too. I am so tired today.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 22, 2011)

In spite of the fact that I am being somewhat smacked with my weekly cramps, I am loving the weather!   It is only in the low 70's, very breezy and very dry. This is like the perfect day in May and a nice hint that fall is just around the corner. I am so excited!!  I can't wait to pull out sweaters and fashion boots and scarves and such!  Some of the B&B Works goodies I got included body sprays of pumpkin and apple scents. They are so delicious!!  The minute I feel better I plan to finish decorating the inside of the house for fall and then after Labour Day we can start adding pumpkins, cornstalks, mums and our fall wreathe for outside.  Yay!  Still 10 days of August to go!  Today is a good day to curl up with a book!

  	Anyone here a fan of NYX products?  I want to place an order soon for some stuff, like creme blush, glitter liner and lipgloss. I wondered if anyone recommended anything else. Their prices are pretty decent and people seem to usually have positive things to say about them.  Of course, I want a million other things, but really, how much do I need?  Hehehehe...

  	ShadowAddict~I know someone like that and not, it did not sound snooty. It sounded realistic.  There are many rich people who have been drastically affected by today's economy and others who don't even seem to notice it.  I know one who whines when her bookstore isn't busy and blames it all on Kindles.  She doesn't quite get that no one has money to spend and well all don't have wealthy husbands to pay our bills for us.  She told me we should build on to our house so I would have a room for more books and that once owned tarot collection.  There are people in my neighbourhood who are millionaires but even they skipped having landscaping or mulch or housepainting done again this year, even though we all need it badly!  We just can't hand over that kind of money and not have something for emergencies, or others who have kids starting college. It is very frustrating! 

  	As for spas, we only have a few in the area, but not too many people spend to indulge these days. Everyone is holding on tight to their money.  But I do hear about how kids under age 10 are brought by their mothers for a massage, facial, manicure and pedicure, etc.  I swear these kids have had more pampering than I have in a lifetime.  I guess to each their own or we would all go mad thinking about how silly it all is. When I was their age I was running barefooted through the grass in a long skirt playing "Little House on the Prairie" with my friends.  Thee tree houses served as our homes.  We were happy kids, with long streaming hair, dirt under our nails and scrapes on our knees.  All part of being a kid. Kids don't seem to have that anymore and live such sanitized lives.  Not doing them any favours! 

  	Off to lunch and indulge in a book!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 22, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> In spite of the fact that I am being somewhat smacked with my weekly cramps, I am loving the weather!   It is only in the low 70's, very breezy and very dry. This is like the perfect day in May and a nice hint that fall is just around the corner. I am so excited!!  I can't wait to pull out sweaters and fashion boots and scarves and such!  Some of the B&B Works goodies I got included body sprays of pumpkin and apple scents. They are so delicious!!  The minute I feel better I plan to finish decorating the inside of the house for fall and then after Labour Day we can start adding pumpkins, cornstalks, mums and our fall wreathe for outside.  Yay!  Still 10 days of August to go!  Today is a good day to curl up with a book!
> 
> Anyone here a fan of NYX products?  I want to place an order soon for some stuff, like creme blush, glitter liner and lipgloss. I wondered if anyone recommended anything else. Their prices are pretty decent and people seem to usually have positive things to say about them.  Of course, I want a million other things, but really, how much do I need?  Hehehehe...
> 
> ...


  	Debi i am so sorry you have cramps again. it really is terrible that you are in such pain so frequently. is there nothing anybody can do? and you are so lucky to get some lovely b&b products!! i bet their halloween bits are lovely and i bet the Christmas bits are even better!!

  	nyx do fabulous lip glosses so i highly reccomend those! 

Whispering duo chromes - here is todays blog post and you guys might like these shadows. cheap and pretty!!


----------



## shadowaddict (Aug 22, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> In spite of the fact that I am being somewhat smacked with my weekly cramps, I am loving the weather!   It is only in the low 70's, very breezy and very dry. This is like the perfect day in May and a nice hint that fall is just around the corner. I am so excited!!  I can't wait to pull out sweaters and fashion boots and scarves and such!  Some of the B&B Works goodies I got included body sprays of pumpkin and apple scents. They are so delicious!!  The minute I feel better I plan to finish decorating the inside of the house for fall and then after Labour Day we can start adding pumpkins, cornstalks, mums and our fall wreathe for outside.  Yay!  Still 10 days of August to go!  Today is a good day to curl up with a book!
> 
> Anyone here a fan of NYX products?  I want to place an order soon for some stuff, like creme blush, glitter liner and lipgloss. I wondered if anyone recommended anything else. Their prices are pretty decent and people seem to usually have positive things to say about them.  Of course, I want a million other things, but really, how much do I need?  Hehehehe...
> 
> ...


	I agree with this entire post. We have skipped on getting outside and well inside work done on our house as well for the past couple of years due to keeping our savings there in case of emergencies.  The house stuff does need to be done but for now it can wait.

  	When we were kids in the summer and weekends we stayed outside from early morning till dark, coming in for a quick sandwich only. We rode bikes, climbed trees, gathered the neighborhood kids for kickball, football, playing in the snow, just running around playing, you name it. We did this stuff after school each day also. 

  	We have made sure that since our kids were little that we went to parks almost every weekend for hikes. My hubby took them backpacking trips. I'm a dayhiker and then to a hotel for sleeping. We started this since before we married when my son was 3.  My kids came home from school and played outside till homework time. Kids need a break to be kids before the 2-3 hours of homework that is given to kids today and I'm talking starting at 1st grade. My daughter would come home and climb trees and sit up there or in the treehouse in our backyard. She scared the hell out of me starting at about 7 yrs old climbing to the top of her swingset standind on top of the monkey bars with hands held high in the air singing at the top of her lungs. But it was amusing, thank goodness (and don't know how) our kids and all my siblings never had any broken bones. My son always had practice of whatever sport he was playing at the time after school which he loved and got that kid, never-stop energy out. Other times he spent playing outside also. 

  	TV has never been a big part of our lives. People look at us in complete disbelief when we tell them we do not have cable tv. We don't feel we need it and wouldn't use it that much. We used to have 7 stations and now with the converter box, now required we have about a dozen. At night we watched mainly PBS shows and our kids loved it especially our daughter who loved the nature and animal shows. It's sad the tv shows that are now on for kids. My daughter's favorite was "Wishbone" on PBS. It was about a real life dog and his human family. He would somehow then go into a classic book and he would play one of the main characters. They had lots of Shakespeare and I believe this show is why my daughter has always loved Shakespeare and loves reading it, which I'm not good at reading it. In school kids, well not until high school are not introduced to many classics particular Shakespeare.particular Shareading itr, which I'm not good


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 22, 2011)

Lou~Yes, they can rip them all out and have said they will if I want, but I don't want a hysterectomy. If I wait it out, nature will take care of the problem on her own and this year is easier than last year.  The pain only gets unbearable once in a while. The other times I may be stuck to a heating pad for awhile, but can still enjoy the computer, eat heartily, read, sleep, watch movies and as they taper off I can start getting my chores done so when I feel all better I can play!  I am used to it. If I worked or had children I could not do this, but we are all for waiting it out if possible.  Surgical menopause is not something desired. You literally go into it a few hours after surgery, the hot flashes are severe, mood problems and then you have to worry about hormone replacement which then is a cause for cancer.  Just grit my teeth, deal with it and Mother Nature will do her thing for me! 

  	Shadowaddict~I think we were very lucky to live in an age when things rarely happened to kids.  We rolled in the grass, but never had to worry about Lyme disease.  We got eaten alive by mosquitoes at night while watching the bats, but we never caught West Nile disease.  I used to walk to my school in the summer and play alone on the jungle gym or ride my bike around the isolated place where even an adult would not dare to walk in broad daylight now, but nothing ever happened to me.  Now parents have to keep their kids in sight at all times and kids don't have the chance to run or roam, to use their imagination and be free to play all day, all summer night until 9pm and not have parents worry where they are for those 12 hours!  We took over 5 yards in my neighbourhood and played, with not a worry in the world except concern of being stung by a bee!  That was it. Nothing else.  And no one stuck razors in our apples or tampered with our candy on Halloween either!  That was my last year trick or treating and I was 13 so it was time for me to stop anyhow.  I appreciate being a kid during that time period. I think we were the last generation that had that kind of freedom and actually got to be kids until college.

  	On a happier note, I just finished watching Footloose. Ah....the 80's.   Hehehe..

  	P.S.~Lou~Love the video, the cats are so funny, I love your hair rippled and you should wear it that way more often, and I want the Wonderland Palette!  I am so sad I missed out on it.


----------



## shadowaddict (Aug 23, 2011)

I haven't seen that video of Lou's


  	Debi--I love Footloose and just hate the fact they are doing a remake. How can you watch that and not smile and make you feel good. You just cannot replace Kevin Bacon in that role.

  	I will not watch the new Arthur. I absolutely love Dudly Moore and even though he does drive while drunk in it he is so funny and adorable. And Sir John Gielgud  as Hobson, Arthur's butler was so freakin amazing in that role. Especially when you look at all his Shakespeare and other stuff and pulls this off so well.  Also I can't stand Russell Brand either.


  	What is with the lack of imagination and creativity in Hollywood. They keep remaking everything. I saw this on yahoo the other day and so agree.

http://shine.yahoo.com/channel/life...s-that-shouldnt-happen-2524783/#photoViewer=1


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 23, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> I haven't seen that video of Lou's
> 
> 
> Debi--I love Footloose and just hate the fact they are doing a remake. How can you watch that and not smile and make you feel good. You just cannot replace Kevin Bacon in that role.
> ...


 Kitties and my Urban Decay shadow palettes - here is a link to the latest video. i uploaded it last night but it offcially came out in the blog post today.  and i too am not impressed at the footloose remake! why did they need to do that?  there are far too many remakes these - usually nowhere near as good as the original movie either 

  	i hope everybody is well. i have a busy day today. i have to sort out blog posts, cleaning is already done but i also have to pop into the city for a couple of hours to run errands.


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 23, 2011)

^^ hope the errand running wasn't too much of a hassle. Watched the video, and I love it! Very honored to be mentioned in the video too! Thanks for doing it, getting to see almost all the palettes together gives a good picture of how the palettes evolve. It's funny we keep seeing midnight cowboy rides again lol. I think I have 1 or 2 of it. Don't worry about the Radley bags pic, I have forgotten until I met up with my friend too. Yeah I love to see the wallet too.   Debi - sorry you are dealing with cramps again. Makeup and nail polishes make good distractions.   Hello, shadow! Good to see you here again!   H&M is opening for the first time here on sept 3! I'm quite excited and I want to be there and hopefully I find at least a piece that I love and I can take it home with me! I should start surfing the website to see their designs, if they have an online shop.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks gang! Cramps are presently gone and hopefully will be until the next round. lol  Today I plan to pull out more fall decorations, work on some blog posts and am selling off more tarot decks to raise some extra jingling money!  So who knows where the day will bring me!  It is gorgeous out with bright blue skies and crisp air, and the golden rod and ragweed are in full bloom so it is sneezing time too!  I placed my first order for MAC Me Over last night and only debating a few other things.  I honestly wish they would only put out a collection 4 times a year. I have other brands and things I want and can't always save for just MAC stuff.  Ah, me....  So, time to start my day and try to get lots of stuff done!!  Wish me luck!


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 23, 2011)

^^ Good luck! Let us know what you think about the Mac Me Over items you bought. I have a few items in my list but they are not must have. I want to see and swatch them in person before deciding if I need them.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 23, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> ^^ Good luck! Let us know what you think about the Mac Me Over items you bought. I have a few items in my list but they are not must have. I want to see and swatch them in person before deciding if I need them.


  	I will!  I look forward to trying them out!  I figured I pretty much cannot go wrong with neutrals and I really want some more of the lipsticks, though I don't need them.  lol Just did a look today and put that and another post up on my blog so go take a peek. I am starting to introduce some autumn looks and plan on having lots of fun with it!  It is really forcing me to pull out a lot of my stash which is a positive thing!  Finally getting some more stuff done around here, too!  Yay!!!  Lunchtime!


----------



## shadowaddict (Aug 23, 2011)

Lou--LOved the video and of course the kitties.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 23, 2011)

Ahahaha.. .for a good laugh check this video out.  This is the world I was born in!  And the vanity set is the one I have spoken about in the past. I wonder if I can put this in my blog. Anyone know if it is legal or takes?  This vanity set is what I got on my 5th Christmas and started it all!!  I have only my parents to blame...and the 60's! 

  	http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rAiii4LA3k


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 24, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Ahahaha.. .for a good laugh check this video out.  This is the world I was born in!  And the vanity set is the one I have spoken about in the past. I wonder if I can put this in my blog. Anyone know if it is legal or takes?  This vanity set is what I got on my 5th Christmas and started it all!!  I have only my parents to blame...and the 60's!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rAiii4LA3k


	i need to check this out! i'm at work and rushing to do things right now but i shall check it out on my lunch break!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 24, 2011)

So quiet in here!  I was up early, then back to sleep until 10:30am having the weirdest of dreams, yet again!!  I should write a book on my bizarre dreams!  Anyhow, late breakfast, reading, just did a blog entry on concealers, so go take a peek, and getting a few more subscribers and comments now!  Yay!  About to have grilled cheese sandwiches for lunch and spend more time pulling out fall decorations (made hubby help me last night), maybe watch a movie and read some more!  Unless I suddenly get the wild desire to swatch!  Hehehe...  Everyone is still freaking out over the earthquake in VA yesterday and how you could feel it all the way up to Canada.  And now we are watching Hurricane Irene heading for us. We have a very wet and dangerous weekend on its way if it stays on its projected path and remains strong. Either way it will be soaking and windy.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 24, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> So quiet in here!  I was up early, then back to sleep until 10:30am having the weirdest of dreams, yet again!!  I should write a book on my bizarre dreams!  Anyhow, late breakfast, reading, just did a blog entry on concealers, so go take a peek, and getting a few more subscribers and comments now!  Yay!  About to have grilled cheese sandwiches for lunch and spend more time pulling out fall decorations (made hubby help me last night), maybe watch a movie and read some more!  Unless I suddenly get the wild desire to swatch!  Hehehe...  Everyone is still freaking out over the earthquake in VA yesterday and how you could feel it all the way up to Canada.  And now we are watching Hurricane Irene heading for us. We have a very wet and dangerous weekend on its way if it stays on its projected path and remains strong. Either way it will be soaking and windy.


  	Oh i need to read your blog again because i need a great under eye concealer! sadly i feel like my eyes are getting a little darker. perhaps because i am quite stressed right now so am having issues falling asleep! and it is terrible that all these natural distasters are happening around the world right now  i hope everybody is staying as safe as possible.

Enrapture: Amplify Jumbo Waver - also please check out todays specktra blog post to see the awesome waves I got in my hair!


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Bimbos! How is everyone? It's Friday and I'm looking forward to the weekend!

  	Lou - I got an email from Coach introducing the new store at London, at New Bond Street. It's the first European flagship store. I hope you have the chance to visit it in the near future.  I wore Birds & Berries with Beautiful Iris today. While I like the combi, B&B just doesn't translate on my skin. I packed on it a lot to get the colour like it is on the pan, but once I blend it lightly, it becomes sheer, smoky more blue than green. A few hours on it becomes a faded greyed blue that is hardly visible, while beautiful iris is still vibrant. B&B just doesn't agree with my skin.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi everyone!  Today and this weekend are going to be crazy for us as we are expected to get hit with Hurricane Irene.  All eyes are on the weather channels and though the sky is a deep blue and sunny out right now, things will change rapidly. My husband is taking the afternoon off, like most people on the east coast, to cut the lawn and put away all our outside stuff. We usually do this in September but we don't need feeders broken or decorations flying through windows.  All our hanging flower plants will come inside the garage until Monday.  Then we have to pray for our house, our trees, no flooding and please don't let us lose our electricity again.   It has been quite a while since we have been hit with a hurricane.  Worse is D.C. where the National Monument was damaged from the earthquake in Virginia, could topple right over in high winds and NYC is in a panic, too.  So, groceries, yardwork, and bunker down.  We are in for a big one. 

  	My MAC stuff arrived and is on my blog!  I am pretty happy with what I got but we did zoom over to Nordies yesterday afternoon and after swatching I found a few more things I would consider.  We shall see.  There is so much out there right now with the change of seasons and the fall collections, fall/winter clothes to get, birthdays and then Christmas that I have to watch my pennies!  And I am losing my voice. I didn't feel great yesterday and feel icky still, so obviously have something nasty!  I hope everyone has a lovely weekend while we hide from the hurricane! No fun allowed this weekend for us!  Sheesh.  Just when the weather was getting cooler, too.    Kids go back to school next week so summer is basically over!


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 26, 2011)

Stay safe, Debi! And I hope you are better over the weekend and not get sick. Oh yeah, I should start saving my pennies for the holiday too. I always overspend during the period because of the festive mood. Enjoy your mac items!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 26, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Stay safe, Debi! And I hope you are better over the weekend and not get sick. Oh yeah, I should start saving my pennies for the holiday too. I always overspend during the period because of the festive mood. Enjoy your mac items!



 	Thank you!  I miss my voice. lol  I also forgot to share a cute story.  While at Nordstroms, yesterday, when we were leaving we saw this adorable old lady at the Chanel counter. She had to have been at least 80 years old. But there she was, leaning over to look into one of the mirrors and trying out a lipgloss!  We were in the distance, but both watching her. I just caught my husband's eye and smiled and said, "See?  Better get used to it!  That is me at age 80!" I wish I had a camera with me.  It would have been a fantastic shot!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 27, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Thank you!  I miss my voice. lol  I also forgot to share a cute story.  While at Nordstroms, yesterday, when we were leaving we saw this adorable old lady at the Chanel counter. She had to have been at least 80 years old. But there she was, leaning over to look into one of the mirrors and trying out a lipgloss!  We were in the distance, but both watching her. I just caught my husband's eye and smiled and said, "See?  Better get used to it!  That is me at age 80!" I wish I had a camera with me.  It would have been a fantastic shot!


  	awww! that is stupidly sweet! that will be all of us when we are older! hee hee!  so sweet 

  	it's a bank holiday weekend here which means my store will either be very busy or it will be very quiet. i hope it is busy because i only need about £2000 to do my stores target. -plus so far this year my store is the only one to be making a profit so i want to keep it up!  i am annoyed though because i have to work the bank holiday! i need a job where i don't have to do that - or at least get one or two off and not work every single one!


  	have a great weekend guys!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 27, 2011)

So, the clouds are starting to arrive and rain will start this afternoon, but the storm won't hit us for a while.  We are hoping it continues to downgrade before it reaches here, both with wind and rainfall amounts. Crossing my fingers.  Everything is ready though!  I just hope we don't lose our electricity.  Time to do fun things like wash my hair, etc. and start my day.  I also hope do a bit of housework, read, play some chess with hubby (yes, we are nerds) and watch good movies!  I put a blog post up last night and will try to do another today.  I also just placed another autumn order with B&B Works so that will be a fun haul!  I am getting so addicted to their stuff and love passing by the bathroom to just squirt myself with one of the sprays, as that is where most of it is!  lol I even have spillover in crates just outside the bathroom that I need to get a grip on.  Still no one buying my last few bunches of tarot related stuff. I was really hoping to cut down a bit more, but it might not happen.  Luckily birthday and Christmas is really not that far off!   I hope everyone is having a fun weekend!  Sorry you have to work Lou.  My husband works for a German company so he doesn't get most of the American holidays off, which really stinks.  I told him if he ever gets another job to be sure it is for an American company where they appreciate vacation time and long weekends!!  Oh, and we just got an automated call from the town police telling us that we can't be on the roads starting this evening.  Housebound!!  Woohooo!  lol


  	Here is a space photo of the monster storm heading up the coast...


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 27, 2011)

Debi - that is a sweet story. I shall be wearing makeup when I'm an old lady too! The hurrican ehas bben reduced to grade 1, I heard. I hope that means you are all quite safe?   Lou - I depotted B&B so I can't sell it. I will keep it, haven't sold any makeup too. We had heavy rain for a few days now too. Summer is over, sadly. Hope you have lots of customers buying this weekend. We have a bank holiday next Tuesday. Sorry you have to work every bank holiday, there is no chance you can arrange for one or two where you don't need to work?


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 27, 2011)

Miss QQ~She was so adorable. I really wanted to just go up to her and give her a hug, but she looked so fragile!  I probably would have broken her. Or she might smack me with her purse, being a stranger!  I just wish I had a photo of it. Worthy of a front page spread on any fashion magazine, IMO. 

  	It is a category 1 right now, could be a 1, 2 or tropical storm once it reaches us.  But it still has very strong wind, thunderstorms and tornadoes embedded in it, several people have already died, trees and power lines down, high surfs and erosion. Just a mess.  We have not had anything like this in New England for about 20 years and NYC and other places for even longer, so definitely not out of the woods until Monday morning.  Not fun!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 28, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Miss QQ~She was so adorable. I really wanted to just go up to her and give her a hug, but she looked so fragile!  I probably would have broken her. Or she might smack me with her purse, being a stranger!  I just wish I had a photo of it. Worthy of a front page spread on any fashion magazine, IMO.
> 
> It is a category 1 right now, could be a 1, 2 or tropical storm once it reaches us.  But it still has very strong wind, thunderstorms and tornadoes embedded in it, several people have already died, trees and power lines down, high surfs and erosion. Just a mess.  We have not had anything like this in New England for about 20 years and NYC and other places for even longer, so definitely not out of the woods until Monday morning.  Not fun!


	i hope you had a safe night and things are not too bad. i am so sorry about the people that have already died. natural disasters are terrible 

  	today i am staying home because i have some filming to do. i am at work this coming week but then have a week off. so rather than go out today i said i would rather save our money for our week off. plus if i bulk film and store up some videos it means i won't have to film when i'm off work either  i'll just have blog posts to do  also next weeks tutorial (which was filmed a week or so ago) is insane - for glitter lovers you will want to see it! so simple but so pretty!


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 28, 2011)

Debi - not a fun weekend for sure for you then. Stay safe and I'll be thinking of you.  Lou - great that you will get a good pay this month! Hope you get your forever21 clothes soon! Staying at home definitely saves money, but it's so boring for me. I have overspent this month and the last so it's very bad for me next month. I have to watch my spending in september and the next few months because Christmas is coming and I don't want to be broke before it. But H&M is opening next Saturday and I want to buy something! Bad! I look forward to the glitter video! I'm having a glitter kick recently.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 28, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Lou - great that you will get a good pay this month! Hope you get your forever21 clothes soon! Staying at home definitely saves money, but it's so boring for me. I have overspent this month and the last so it's very bad for me next month. I have to watch my spending in september and the next few months because Christmas is coming and I don't want to be broke before it. But H&M is opening next Saturday and I want to buy something! Bad! I look forward to the glitter video! I'm having a glitter kick recently.


  	well i haven't had that much time to be bored yet today. when i woke up i spent some time online sorting out specktra stuff. then i showered and me and nick walked into the village to buy some food (being a bank holiday i can't go food shopping tomorrow) then when i got back i straightened my hair and then filmed four videos. now i am uploading the footage and will be editing shortly. phew!  

  	and yes being broke for christmas is not good. just keep thinking of that while you are at home and it will be worthwhile  but maybe you could just look at h and m when it opens? window shopping is still fun!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks for the well wishes everyone!  The storm has now passed us and though still windy and showers coming off and on, nothing in comparison to what we had!  Our electricity did go off but only for a little while. I can hear chain saws going now as people start the cleanup.  Apparently over 40 streets in town are closed off because of downed trees and wires and we got hit easy compared to others. Hurricane Gloria was much worse than this.  Still, I will be glad when the hurricane season is over!  We still have about 8 weeks left.  Anyhow, I did manage to get up some new posts on my blog, so please check them out!

  	http://beautyfullyinspired.blogspot.com/

  	Lou~Enjoyed your August favourites..I just did mine after my Ready for Reds blog.  I love watching end of month favourites and seeing what everyone has been using or looks they have leaned towards!  Have a good work week!

  	Time to have dinner while the lights still work. I won't trust the electricity until everything is back to normal, but school starts on Tuesday so the town has to get moving on cleanup!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 29, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Thanks for the well wishes everyone!  The storm has now passed us and though still windy and showers coming off and on, nothing in comparison to what we had!  Our electricity did go off but only for a little while. I can hear chain saws going now as people start the cleanup.  Apparently over 40 streets in town are closed off because of downed trees and wires and we got hit easy compared to others. Hurricane Gloria was much worse than this.  Still, I will be glad when the hurricane season is over!  We still have about 8 weeks left.  Anyhow, I did manage to get up some new posts on my blog, so please check them out!
> 
> http://beautyfullyinspired.blogspot.com/
> 
> ...


  	i'm pleased that you and your hubby are ok! and i hope that in the next 8 weeks nothing major happens either.  

  	and i saw your august faves! very nice products! and i love your red lipsticks swatches. i am thinking i may have to buy runway red from the new mac collection - it looks pretty and everybody is raving about it!!

  	today is the bank holiday monday so i shall be going to work shortly. then after work i am going to have to go to food shopping. i thought the store would be shut however it is open longer than i thought so i can squeeze it in  makes me happy because on my day off tomorrow i have some bits to prepare for as i have stuff going on the following day.


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi Lou. I will go H&M and just window shop then, unless I find something irresistible!  Have a good food shopping trip!

  	Debi - I hope you stay safe in the next 2 months too! I saw your August favourites, they are lovely. I'm interested in Nars Silk Road and Chanel Illusoire. I passed Illusoire last week as I'm afraid it may be bruisy looking on me. As for Silk Road, I can't see Nars in person. Can you do a swatch? And what other Nars duos do you have? Does Silk Road look like All About Eve? I want to get a few of their duos, right now I'm looking at AAV/Silk Road, Habanera, Indian Song and Grand Palais.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 29, 2011)

Good morning!  It is gorgeous out!  It is so hard to believe we were experiencing leftovers of a hurricane yesterday and today it is bright blue sky, not a cloud to be seen, dry and breezy.  It smells so good outside that I have tons of windows open!  I love it! 

  	Lou~Have a good week!    Thank you for the kind remarks on my blog!  I love doing it and it makes me pull out things, use them more, try new looks, etc. In other words I am getting to know my makeup collection better!  I do like Runway Red...all the lipsticks of that collection are quite nice and the ones that look too dark are not.  They are very wearable.  And Revlon makes some fabulous reds that I always get compliments on, so happy about them!  Gathering my favourites was so easy.  It is fun to reflect on the past month and see what really grabbed your interest. 

  	MIss QQ~Unfortunately I don't have All About Eve so cannot compare.  This duo is very light and both colours could almost work as highlighters for different skin tones.  The first one is probably pretty equal to Vanilla or Shroom by MAC. The darker colour is a brownish peach colour. I wore that on my lid and the creamy white one as a highlight for a quick gentle look. Like when we decided to go see Harry Potter at the last minute and had 30 minutes to get ready, drive, buy tickets and get a seat before it started! I have two other NARS duos that are much darker and just recently bought them for fall, so we will see how they look and perform!  I have to be careful buying NARS.  The way they set it up at the store is under a special light which makes everything look lighter.  I have to swatch or drag the product out into the regular store lighting to see what it really looks like.  I don't have any problems like that with other things at Sephora...just NARS. Very strange!   Anyhow, I will see what my other duos are called and can try to swatch them.  I'm still trying to get the best light and conditions for accurate swatching and a non sunny window seems best! 

  	Slept in again...must have my breakfast.  Loving this weather!!  Now it feels a little bit like fall can't be too far away!


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 29, 2011)

^^ Yes it feels like fall is here already, in fact. We have heavy rain again. So nice to have the air outside smelling good - enjoy! I like the cool, fresh smell after a heavy rain/storm too. Thanks! I look forward to seeing the swatches, if not just the pics of the duos in their compacts would be helpful too.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 29, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> ^^ Yes it feels like fall is here already, in fact. We have heavy rain again. So nice to have the air outside smelling good - enjoy! I like the cool, fresh smell after a heavy rain/storm too. Thanks! I look forward to seeing the swatches, if not just the pics of the duos in their compacts would be helpful too.


	yeah i feel like fall is here too! it is much colder in the evenings now and of course it has been very rainy and windy!


----------



## shadowaddict (Aug 29, 2011)

Debi--So glad to hear you guys are safe. I hope things stay that way for the next couple of months, (well of course always not just for 2 months).v It's so horrible what others are going through right now.

  	On a happier note- I love all your new products. You made some great choices, all beautiful.

  	I've gone a bit nail polish crazy lately. There's so many pretty colors I keep seeing.



  	Hey y'all where is my fall weather?  We're still in the freakin upper 90's and melting.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 29, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Debi--So glad to hear you guys are safe. I hope things stay that way for the next couple of months, (well of course always not just for 2 months).v It's so horrible what others are going through right now.
> 
> On a happier note- I love all your new products. You made some great choices, all beautiful.
> 
> ...


	there is nothing wrong with being nail polish crazy! hee hee! at least to other addicts!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey ladies!  I've been quiet because I am juggling a million things at once.  The whole area is insane with so much flooding and loss of electricity. Parents are now frustrated because schools and colleges can't open, but what can you expect?  Wires are down, electricity is out in many places, buildings and roads are flooded. Do they want their kids dead? Sheesh. Vermont and Western MA, NY, NJ, etc. are a mess.  Floods everywhere, historical buildings in ruins, very old covered bridges washed away.  Then I got smacked with cramps yesterday but so much better today.  Hubby is being a huge crab and I am ready to lock him in his office and blast the stereo so I don't have to listen to him complaining and muttering and sighing like a child! Aaaah!  Sold 150.00 of tarot so let's hope that re-establishes me as a seller so I can put up a bit more. Seems like every time I turn around I find more makeup or another handbag that I want. Shame on me!!!  But I have lists galore! 

  	Other than that I did my nails last night and just put up a fun blog post on nail polishes for autumn so if you need any inspiration please take a peek and follow if so inclined!!  I have a fun list of blogs I want to do, too, so that is always fun to work on!  

  	http://beautyfullyinspired.blogspot.com/

  	Enjoy the last few days of summer (even though it goes for several more weeks I consider September 1st as the beginning of fall!).  Tomorrow I hope to get some mums and finish my decorating. Soon pumpkins and cornstalks! Yay!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi Shadow! What nail polishes have you bought recently? I'm just trying to be good and not buy too many nail polishes, but I can drool on what others have purchased. 

  	Lou - lol, I don't know what the chances are too because I've not been to H&M before and I'm not sure how I like the style and quality of their products. Hard to predict, but since now all the clothing stores are having fall/winter collection already and I prefer spring/summer clothings, I think the temptation is less. 

  	Debi - Halloween is in two months time, isn't it? Fun to see the halloween makeup and nail polishes! I'm staring at your nail polishes in your blog for the longest time. They are all beautiful but naturally, I drool at Butter, Chanel and Zoya.

  	Anyone thinking of watching Smurfs and Glee Concert, both in 3d only? Wonder if they are good, and 3d tickets are expensive, more than 50% more!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 30, 2011)

Miss QQ~Thank you! Yes, Halloween is in 2 months but everyone in New England decorates for fall starting this weekend, so first mums, fall wreathes, cornstalks and pumpkins! We can get some hard frosts as early as mid-September so on those nights we have to bring the mums into the garage for the night or they will die.  The last harvest around here is only a few weeks away!  I can't believe how quickly time has gone!

  	I had so much fun doing those nail polishes for autumn!  It was fun to get all the colours out. I hope to do another for Halloween ideas if the stores actually carry some. So far it is pretty darn quiet!  I need more followers on my blog so hoping to drum up more business and like they say, the more you put up, the more chance of interest.  So blogging like a madwoman! 

  	And I am off to bed!  Almost 1am here.


----------



## shadowaddict (Aug 30, 2011)

MissQQ---I have cleaned out my daughter's older stuff that was getting goopy and some I had that never got used but got pretty yucky.

  	I really have only had finger nails for not quite a year so that I can wear pretty polish. I have bitten them beyond gross (some were about an eighth inch and the longest maybe a quarter of an inch long if that) all my life. A few times I let them grow but it didn't take long for me to chow down again from stress. They were so weak and thin when I did let them grow I got frustrated because they would tear and break so easily. It has taken about a year to get the nail bed to lengthen so they don't break off so easily. My mother had the most beautiful nails with long nail beds and so strong, they never broke. I decided last June (2010) to stop biting them for good. The first few months I wore strengther and a pale nude color until I got some growth. So this is a new love for me and I'm having fun with it. I also used to clip my toe nails down very very short because they bugged me. I started letting them grow and taking care of them a couple of years or so ago. 

  	I have some more but these are my most recent buys.

*Nicole By OPI:*
  	Green Up Your Act
  	Make A Comet-ment
  	You Can
  	Enchantress
  	Show You Care
  	It's Possible

*OPI For Sephora:* Oh Geez-I'm in trouble now I just saw on the site the new collection called--Garden of Good and Evil
  	Let's Do Lunch
  	Handpicked For Me
  	I Don't Bite
  	Metro Chic
  	Special Request
  	Dark Room--my daughter's but I may try it

*Butter London:*
  	Horse Power Nail Fertilizer----Love it, It's making my nails so much stronger
  	Nail Foundation----Love it, great base coat, better than the other brands I've tried
_Going to buy_--- -Melt Away Cuticle Eliminator--I've read this is really good and my cuticles can get really yucky 

*Some of these are out of my confort zone so I wanted to try some new things*.
  	Marrow----haven't worn this but it gorgeous 
  	British Racing Green---- again haven't worn this but it gorgeous
  	Lady Muck---I wasn't sure about this one but I am really liking it, wearing now
  	Victoriana----love the color but can't decide if I like it on me
  	Diamond Geezer----can't decide may give to DIL
  	Full Monty----pretty gold color, it'll be very festive during the holidays
  	Wallis----I usually don't wear this type color on my nails but it's such a pretty color I'll wear it at least on my toes. The green gold thing got me.
  	Chimney Sweep----for daughter
  	All Hail the Queen----Love it so got one for daughter-in-law
  	Henley Regatta----for DIL

  	I bought a few OPI but can't find them at the moment. What a shocker there huh  Still haven't found those 2 boxes of my daughter's contacts



  	Debi--All I can say about those nail polishes is  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    Now why don't you swatch those n/p beauties? please

  	I would especially like to see swatches of Butter London in these colors:
Fash Pack, The Old Bill, Toff, Queen Vic, Knees Up, No More Waity, Katie, West End Wonderland

I've been thinking of ordering a few of those and a few of these:
  	Scoundrel
  	Toff
  	Tramp Stamp
  	Queen Vic
  	Fash Pack
  	Old Bill
  	Jaffa
  	Branwen's Feather
  	Aston
  	Dahling
  	Bumster--odd color for me, perhaps that's what has me interested

  	I have fallen in love with Butter London. And I love their desciptions of the colors, so cute.


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 30, 2011)

^^ Sweet dreams! I didn't know what first mums were until I googled. I thought they were the mummies for halloween. So are they chrysanthemum? I like daisys.  It's so fun decorating for the festive season. Almost no one bothers to decorate their homes here, and aren't home proud, which is quite sad to me. I look forward to pics from you when your decorations are up!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 31, 2011)

Miss QQ~Yes, they are a favourite festive flower for me and come in so many colours.  Maroon, yellows, gold, oranges, purples and white. I don't get white this time of year because it looks too spring-like and much like daisies!  I want autumn colours to brighten things up! I need to buy a new wreathe too!  Maybe today or tomorrow!  I am excited about that!!!

  	For nail swatches I plan to get those swatch wheels, but have not had a chance to look for some yet.  I can always add it to the post and use them in the future.  But I will also be wearing them as the fall goes along, so will be posting pics with me wearing it. What looks good on one person can look terrible on another!  And everyone's style is different, so we will see.  How much time I choose to devote to this blog will depend a lot on how many followers and comments I get on it. 

  	Off to eat a very late breakfast!!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 31, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Miss QQ~Yes, they are a favourite festive flower for me and come in so many colours.  Maroon, yellows, gold, oranges, purples and white. I don't get white this time of year because it looks too spring-like and much like daisies!  I want autumn colours to brighten things up! I need to buy a new wreathe too!  Maybe today or tomorrow!  I am excited about that!!!
> 
> For nail swatches I plan to get those swatch wheels, but have not had a chance to look for some yet.  I can always add it to the post and use them in the future.  But I will also be wearing them as the fall goes along, so will be posting pics with me wearing it. What looks good on one person can look terrible on another!  And everyone's style is different, so we will see.  How much time I choose to devote to this blog will depend a lot on how many followers and comments I get on it.
> 
> Off to eat a very late breakfast!!


  	breakfast?! i have just had dinner! hee hee!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 31, 2011)

lol You are all so funny!  I've had a wacky day. Yes, with end of month my very grouchy husband has been doing very late nights, into the wee mornings and keeping me up at the same time. He needs an office and some other place to do things rather than the room across from the bedroom!  He keeps talking about how stressed he is. I told him to grow up. He isn't the only one in the world stressing out. My own schedule is so messed up now. I used to get up at 6-6:30 with him, be ready by 7, eat breakfast, send him off, go online at 8am, walk, and by 9am I was either doing chores, running errands, reading a book or watching a movie.  Now everything is off.  And always selling decks isn't helping.  Of course, hauling makeup and doing looks takes time, too. I really need a vanity to sit down at.  I used Chanel Prelude today and I just love their shadows.  They look so ordinary in the little palette and pack such a punch when you put them on. I don't think any of my e/s's are as pigmented as theirs.  But stay away from my husband. He just might bite. He does look a bit rabid at the moment. Hehehe...

  	Today I put up a new blog and have 2 more to put up, so go visit and please follow!!  Money arrives tomorrow. I want to go play!  Must make a list!  Did my nails to mellow out!  It is hot and humid again!  Anyhow, here is a photo of a few fun things in the house from last year...





















  	One of our trees...I love our trees.  It won't look like this for about 7 more weeks though!





  	Our home, a few weeks before Halloween. Every Halloween night Iight the fake pumpkin in the bay window and an orange window light in the hallway!




  	I hope that all put you in the mood for Halloween, even if you don't celebrate it and it is exactly 2 months away. Let me know when you want to do Christmas Ho ho ho!


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 31, 2011)

shadow - what a great collection! What strengthener are you using? I have weak and thin nails too, so I can't keep them very long and I can't wear nail polishes all the time because they dry out my nails and make them weaker. Great that you no longer chew on your nails!

  	Debi - Love all the pics, especially the fireplace and the last one of your house. Hope your husband gets less grouchy in a few days time.

  	Lou - I'll look out for the cardigan at H&M.  It sounds beautiful, and I love jewel buttons. Smurfs and Glee only comes in 3d though, so I either watch them or skip - I'll think about it. I watched a video from Lisa Eldridge and she uses this Bioderm makeup remover. Have you used it and is it good? My friend is going to France end of Sep and I could ask him to help me buy it if France has it. And on Nars, do you have any of their eyeshadow duos?


----------



## shadowaddict (Aug 31, 2011)

MissQQ-- I had read that Butter London's Horse Power Nail Fertilizer  is really good. It was $20 and I hated to pay that but it is working really well for me and the bottle is bigger (17.5 ml)  than a regular size. So it should last a long time.

  	Lou--I really like the color of No More Waity Katy but Jenn had said several pages back that she had a hard time with it. Makupalley.com reviewers gave it a 2.6 out of 5 so I was a bit afraid to order it.

  	Debi--Your house looks gorgeous. My sister is visiting from Kansas City and we went tolunch and to a huge TJ Maxx today. It has the biggest Home Goods Store part I've ever been in to. anyway they had the coolest Halloween decorations. They had tons in black and purple that were so pretty. They all different types of things at great prices. I loved some of the haunted houses, lots of different sizes and colors.

  	Often TJ Maxx-Home Goods will have some really pretty accent furniture. Like everything there it's hit and miss. Sometimes I see so many great things  but other times nothing I want.
  	My sister bought me a pretty corner stand up shelf thingie for my b-day coming up, (49 on the 9th 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ).   It is a brownish/bronze wrought iron that has little leaves all the way up the sides of the shelves. It's a bit over 4 feet tall. She said it wasn't a very personal gift but if I wanted it she would buy it for me.  I had been thinking of getting something for this one odd corner I have. I don't care if it's not really a personal gift and for the house I really like it. She's always so good to me, still the older sister. When she started working part-time in high school she would take me shopping and buy me pretty things. She's eight years older. I hate that she lives so far away. But she comes and visits much more often now. Her husband travels a lot now on business so she'll come down here, especially now that there are three great nieces and nephews and one more on the way.

  	Oh Debi don't _even_ get me started on grumpy grouchy hubbys. Geez, there must be an epidemic going on. My sleep patterns are nothing like they used to be. Menopause really screws with that also. Hubby doesn't get that either. He says I never go to bed with him anymore because I just want to play on the computer or read. But no matter what time I get up, cut caffine out, or whatever I cannot go to sleep until the wee hours. And I've always loved to sleep late even when I worked and got up super early during the week. I would sleep in on the weekends. He doesn't do that. he says that since he gets up early on weekdays his body has adjusted itself to wake up at that time all days.

  	I used to get up do the breakfast thing for him and see him off and then get the kids up, give them breakfast and ready then drive them to school. Well just my son for a while because he is almost 6 years older. I would then come back home and do housework and bla bla bla.  I hated that so when Cassity was four and in pre-school part-time. I went back to work and hubby's mom kept Cassity. I had always worked until I had kids and then I wanted to be home with them. I was at home with both of them when they were little because they change so much so fast and I didn't want to miss anything. I went back and forth with the work/stay at home thing until Cassity was in 3rd grade and then I said no more work. Adam was in middle school and I did not want him coming home to an empty house. I guess that's not an excuse because I adjusted my work hours to a 30 hr work week so I could leave and go pick my daughter up from school and come home. So I guess my excuse was driving Cassity to dance, gymnastics, horseback riding or whatever she was into at the time and Adam was always still at school for either football,basketball or wrestling practice.

  	Yes I'm ADD and tend to ramble.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 1, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> MissQQ-- I had read that Butter London's Horse Power Nail Fertilizer  is really good. It was $20 and I hated to pay that but it is working really well for me and the bottle is bigger (17.5 ml)  than a regular size. So it should last a long time.
> 
> Lou--I really like the color of No More Waity Katy but Jenn had said several pages back that she had a hard time with it. Makupalley.com reviewers gave it a 2.6 out of 5 so I was a bit afraid to order it.
> 
> ...


	awww that sucks so bad! i need to check makeup alley more often... that is the one polish that has a higher price too! i need to resist it then. i just want a pretty sparkly polish from them. i have also seen many people using yummy mummy which appeals to me too (not a glittery one though! )

  	and sorry about you guys having grumpy hubbys at the moment. I guess i have the opposite issue to you then when it comes to going to sleep. over the past week nick just doesn't leave his computer for bloody ages! at a certain time each night we get ready for bed and then watch a movie or just chat and do couple stuff. however because he bought a new computer game he is glued to it. sometimes i'm waiting 30 minutes odd until he comes to bed. i know i shouldn't moan because it's not a massive issue - just annoying! i could have 30 mins more of specktra time!

  	and the gift from your older sister sounds lovely to me! and i think it is a personal gift. she is buying it because she knows that you want it and would love it! that is the best kind of gift!


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 1, 2011)

^^ Let me know what you think of Bioderm. Yes you have the nars trio, and it looks gorgeous on you! But I won't be able to get any nars holiday items since my friend is traveling in September and the collection will not be out yet. 

  	shadow - Yeah No more waity katy is a lovely colour but I heard of the problems too. Thanks for recommending the strengthener, but I can't get Butter here. It's nice to have a big sister, I so wish I have one! The shelf she gifted you is a great present! Happy birthday! Any plans? 

  	I need a new blush brush, so I like to know what blush brush as you all using? I have my eyes on mac 116 and 129, do you have it?


----------



## ElvenEyes (Sep 1, 2011)

LOL  Yes, here it is, 11:46am and I am just getting up. Up!  No breakfast (guess it will be brunch), still tired, bed not made, in my jammies!  I want my schedule back!!  I'm so exhausted.  I am sure menopause is not helping....Shadowaddict~I turn 49 on November 27th, so I am right behind you!!  But I don't mind. I consider myself lucky to have made it this far when I see so many who die so young from car accidents, tragedies or illness. I have worked hard for every grey hair and wrinkle I have! I plan to spoil myself rotten.  Hope your day is extra special! 

  	Thank you for the comments on the house and decorations. I go crazy at the holidays and love it!  It is a lot of work to put out and tuck back in, but worth it. My father keeps telling me I should have been an Interior Decorator, but I love only certain styles (Victorian, Early American, English or French Country). Others don't interest me and a designer must have fresh ideas for all styles and time periods!  So, I make up for it by doing our own home!  Lou~Yes, they did a very good job in Hocus Pocus. That is exactly what it is like in New England, especially here in Eastern MA.  That was filmed partially in Salem and also in Marblehead.  The homes are in Salem and the old ones at the beginning are from Pioneer Village (Salem, also), the scene where the kid is riding his bike and gets stopped in a cemetery is Marblehead, etc.  I've been on these roads and walked passed these home many times, but not at Halloween. Roads are closed off, parades take place and everyone from all over the world visits Salem in October. It is insane!!  But that is how our neighbourhood will look and all the house around here.  Pumpkins and cornstalks, scarecrows and candles in windows, scary music playing (I have some great stuff for this year!!), skeletons on benches, mums, you name it!  Our next door neighbour has a dummy in jeans that they hand halfway out their 2nd floor window to look like he is about to jump.  lol  We are crazy over here!  Trick O Treating only goes from 6-8pm on Halloween night, then no more.  And lots of people hold parties now.  We pig out on chocolate candy and popcorn (and I make a fruit salad to balance it out).  And always do a marathon of watching Sleepy Hollow and Hocus Pocus!  Such fun!!  Then next day everything gets tucked way and I start setting up for Christmas!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 1, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> LOL  Yes, here it is, 11:46am and I am just getting up. Up!  No breakfast (guess it will be brunch), still tired, bed not made, in my jammies!  I want my schedule back!!  I'm so exhausted.  I am sure menopause is not helping....Shadowaddict~I turn 49 on November 27th, so I am right behind you!!  But I don't mind. I consider myself lucky to have made it this far when I see so many who die so young from car accidents, tragedies or illness. I have worked hard for every grey hair and wrinkle I have! I plan to spoil myself rotten.  Hope your day is extra special!
> 
> Thank you for the comments on the house and decorations. I go crazy at the holidays and love it!  It is a lot of work to put out and tuck back in, but worth it. My father keeps telling me I should have been an Interior Decorator, but I love only certain styles (Victorian, Early American, English or French Country). Others don't interest me and a designer must have fresh ideas for all styles and time periods!  So, I make up for it by doing our own home!  Lou~Yes, they did a very good job in Hocus Pocus. That is exactly what it is like in New England, especially here in Eastern MA.  That was filmed partially in Salem and also in Marblehead.  The homes are in Salem and the old ones at the beginning are from Pioneer Village (Salem, also), the scene where the kid is riding his bike and gets stopped in a cemetery is Marblehead, etc.  I've been on these roads and walked passed these home many times, but not at Halloween. Roads are closed off, parades take place and everyone from all over the world visits Salem in October. It is insane!!  But that is how our neighbourhood will look and all the house around here.  Pumpkins and cornstalks, scarecrows and candles in windows, scary music playing (I have some great stuff for this year!!), skeletons on benches, mums, you name it!  Our next door neighbour has a dummy in jeans that they hand halfway out their 2nd floor window to look like he is about to jump.  lol  We are crazy over here!  Trick O Treating only goes from 6-8pm on Halloween night, then no more.  And lots of people hold parties now.  We pig out on chocolate candy and popcorn (and I make a fruit salad to balance it out).  And always do a marathon of watching Sleepy Hollow and Hocus Pocus!  Such fun!!  Then next day everything gets tucked way and I start setting up for Christmas!


  	oh wow! it sounds like i would love to visit your town at halloween! it sounds so cool and pretty! and i may just have to watch hocus pocus tonight too! hee hee! 

  	oh and if you are interested todays specktra blog post has the urban decay palette swatches - Urban Decay 15th Anniversary Palette


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi Lou! The 15 anniversary palette was launched finally yesterday, but I was unable to go to Sephora to look at it. Tomorrow I'll be there and I hope to swatch it, even though I'm not picking it up, unless I can't resist it.  Not sure if there are still stocks tomorrow. Thanks for the offer to do a cp for me! I've never done one but we'll work something out if I really want the holiday items.  If Nars were available here I probably will be a big fan and collector of it. So sad that Sephora doesn't stock Nars. Thanks for your vote for the 129. I shall try it at the counter.

  	Debi - I love Christmas decorations. There is something magical and heartwarming about them. Halloween decorations don't delight me as much, but I find them interesting because I have never seen them in real. Maybe if I get to see your town during Halloween I will be crazily in love with them. I don't watch horror movies so I don't know how the setting is.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Sep 1, 2011)

Miss QQ~Hocus Pocus is not a horror movie. It is a cute Disney movie, with a fun twist and very appropriate for kids. Moreso than even Harry Potter movies!  So that one is safe to watch. Nothing scary...just gives one an idea of trick or treating, decorating, etc., to some extent. That is Salem. Things are quite tamer in the countryside here. No papering of the trees, just parents taking kids door to door of neighbours they know to collect candy and fun decorations to extend the celebration of the last harvest with pumpkins, cornstalks, mums (the last flowers).  Thanksgiving is really too late in our country and should be celebrated in September, like in Canada.  We often have snow on the ground! And Christmas specials are on that night. The following day is known as Black Friday..the biggest shopping day of the year, when everyone goes out and starts their Christmas shopping. It is also when I wrap my presents because I already have mine done!  I avoid the insane crowds!  Here is a cute still from the Disney movie Hocus Pocus:  It is comedy....the adventures of some children and three loony witches!  





  	And Lou....you know your Disney films so well. Remember the first scene where it is back in the 1600's and the homes, animals, etc.?  That is Pioneer Village, which we have toured. Look familiar to you?


----------



## shadowaddict (Sep 1, 2011)

Lou--In the Butter London n/p Rosie Lee is suppose to be a really pretty glittery n/p. I haven't seen it in person but it does look nice. I was disappointed with the reviews of NMWK because it looked so pretty and the ones I have apply so well and really last. I've had on Lady Muck for several days and still not a chip and looking great. And I had a very long tough day today. I took care of my grandson for almost 10 hours. God knew I needed to have my kids when I was young. He's almost 5 months old and it takes so much energy. He's teething and he was having tummy trouble so we were up and down and I carried him around so he could look out the window and such. I laid a quilt on the carpet and we played. He giggles so cute now and plays with his toys. I love it but my back is killing me. But it was a tough day for nails so I was very pleased that it held up so well with a day like today.

  	I saw on something a little while ago that if you ordered anything at all from butterlondon.com you got the color "Royal Navy" free. But it's sucky that it's only good for the US. If anyone is interested the code is ROYALAUTUMN. I did have to pay shipping which I hate but getting the two n/p came out a good deal. It didn't show up in the cart but it did say the coupon code was applied. I put in the comment section that if the offer was no longer valid to please cancel my order. I can order it other places and get free shipping. This just came out a better deal for the 2 and I was thinking about that color anyway.

  	Debi--you're right the age thing really doesn't bother me as far as the number. I do like having the grey in my hair colored and hidden. And my makeup and such makes me feel better about myself and not like an "older lady"  I am very thankful also to be alive and pretty much healthy. My father had a massive heart attack at 46. He had quit smoking over 10 yrs before and was not over weight and he was very active. It was scary as his heart stopped for almost 7 min. One of the doctors working on him gave up and was ready to pronounce him dead but our family dr kept working and brought him back. He was in the hospital for a bit over a month. They thought he would have some brain damage from being out so long but he just had a little short term memory loss, really nothing much. But he could no longer work and that was hard for him. They told us they really just didn't know how much longer we'd have him around. They said it could be anytime soon or last for a few years or more. He passed away at 50. It's hard to lose your daddy at 21. I feel cheated but I know there are some kids that lose parents at a super young age, at least I had him growing up.

  	My daughter loves Hocus Pocus. She used to watch it over and over. And the night before last she was with some friends and she made them watch Sleepy Hollow because a couple of them had never seen it. She thought that was just unacceptable  I hate horror movies. Seriously they disturb me becuase I keep thinking about them. I went to see Halloween when it came out in 1978 and I could not get it out of my head for weeks or more. I was 16 and it scared the hell out of me. I did watch Saw 2 or 3 with my daughter and I thought it was kind of dumb and the gore was just gross and I hate that. I thought the idea of the story line and concept were good and they could have made a great film. I just think it was not developed well from the begining. But I don't know if it was the writers, screenplay, directors and/or perhaps the actors but it sucked.  I guess if the actors no matter how good they may be if they have a crappy script and producers and all that goes into to making a movie they just don't have much to work with. It was like they threw something together to make money not a good film. That's my opinion anyway, others may have really liked it. 

  	MissQQ--I really like the #168 for blush. I use the 165 for contouring (when I take the time), the 168 for blush and the 188 for highlighter. After my face and eyes are all done. I take the 187 and use the Prep & Prime powder the blend all those on my cheeks so I have no color lines and then just give a quick brush all over my face. I always powder right after foundation has set so the last step is just to blend or fluff off any little bits of e/s or whatever. The 129 is really good also. I'm just afraid I will apply too much blush and that's why I like the 168.


----------



## shadowaddict (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh, no plans as of yet for my b-day. September kind of crept up on me. I lost August somewhere along the way. We normally go out to dinner though, nothing fancy. My husband always asks me on b-day,v-day and anniversay if I want him to take me somewhere really nice, But I always say no. I hate to drop a huge chunk of money on one meal. I do love a well cooked quality meal but just don't want to pay for it,hehe. We go somewhere nice but probably not what others would call _nice_. He eats fancy a lot on business but most of the time he doesn't have to pay which is great. And some of those times I have gone and loved the food but glad it wasn't coming from our bank account. We can have a nice intimate dinner without spending a ton. I'd rather have a nice Coach bag, wouldn't you agree Debi?  Hmm one meal or Coach bag, not a hard decision there--for me anyway.

  	About 17-18 years ago we were invited to this big shindig. It first started at the Country music hall of fame with some stars there and cocktails. Then a small group of us went to a very nice place for dinner. I think there were about 7 or 8 of us. I was sitting next to the man who was footing the bill. I saw the check when it came and it was over $1,500 before tip and only a few people had an alcholic drink. Who knows what that would equal today. There's so much more I'd rather do for that kind of money. But I'm sure the man wrote it off as a business expense for the company he owned.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 2, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Oh, no plans as of yet for my b-day. September kind of crept up on me. I lost August somewhere along the way. We normally go out to dinner though, nothing fancy. My husband always asks me on b-day,v-day and anniversay if I want him to take me somewhere really nice, But I always say no. I hate to drop a huge chunk of money on one meal. I do love a well cooked quality meal but just don't want to pay for it,hehe. We go somewhere nice but probably not what others would call _nice_. He eats fancy a lot on business but most of the time he doesn't have to pay which is great. And some of those times I have gone and loved the food but glad it wasn't coming from our bank account. We can have a nice intimate dinner without spending a ton. I'd rather have a nice Coach bag, wouldn't you agree Debi?  Hmm one meal or Coach bag, not a hard decision there--for me anyway.
> 
> About 17-18 years ago we were invited to this big shindig. It first started at the Country music hall of fame with some stars there and cocktails. Then a small group of us went to a very nice place for dinner. I think there were about 7 or 8 of us. I was sitting next to the man who was footing the bill. I saw the check when it came and it was over $1,500 before tip and only a few people had an alcholic drink. Who knows what that would equal today. There's so much more I'd rather do for that kind of money. But I'm sure the man wrote it off as a business expense for the company he owned.


	i'm the same as you. i love going out for meals however the prices are insane. that is why me and nick do not eat out that often. plus i'm fat enough so it wouldn't be good if i kept eating out! we cook at home most nights so we have a reasonably healthy meal  sometimes we do have a take out though from papa johns as a treat.. but that is like once a week or once every two weeks.

  	next week we shall eat out a couple of times though  but the places we go are reasonably priced and i like to get vouchers too! i am always looking for money off vouchers!!

  	i hope that everybody has a great day... much love to all the bimbos!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Sep 2, 2011)

For birthday I would rather have a peanut butter and jelly sandwich and definitely get a Coach bag! lol A no brainer there!  But I have a bit of a wait before we will see what I really want on my birthday!  It is tough to decide when Christmas is just 4 weeks later.  Part of me wishes they were further apart, but I love the time of year, so can't complain! 

  	Here is Rosie Lee paired up with Yummy Mummy. The Butter Glitters are gorgeous but I have 2 complaints. 1) They are bumpy.  Even after a few coats of Seche Vite it is still bumpy.  No other glitter polish does this to me.  2) Prepare to spend an hour taking off just a few nails worth.  I will NEVER wear them on all my nails because it becomes hard as concrete. 

  	I have 3 of their glitters, but unless I find a magically way of smoothing them out and taking it off I doubt I will be buying the glitter anymore.  I am building up my glitter polishes now from other companies. This picture does not do the glitter justice, though!


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 2, 2011)

^^ Thanks for the pic and your review on Butter glitters. Bummer because they look stunning! Thanks for the pics of Hocus Pocus too. I need to watch it since it is for kids and isn't scary. Looks like it is very fun! Yeah I know of the holidays in the US, from halloween till Christmas. There are so many at this period, and I wonder how you guys keep up the momentum of the holidays! I'm sure I would love it though!

  	shadow - thanks for the comments on the blush brush. I think 168 is good for contour on me. I have quite big cheeks. I like the white goat hair of the 168 though, but the blush brushes like 129 are the black ones. Not Debi, but I will pick a coach bag over a meal too. I don't like spending crazy money on food, but like you I like to have a nice meal, but nothing too pretentious. Hope you have fun in this year's bday dinner!

  	Lou - I like thrillers too, but those with no horror elements at all.  I love the Bourne series. I enjoy thrillers with some action and violence too, or just drama thrillers - those with a mystery. I went to feel the 129 at the counter and really like it. It is the last one in store but I didn't pick it up because I'm broke. I may wait a couple of months and hopefully they aren't out of stocks when I want to purchase it. I never heard of the Hilary swank movie, but it sounds interesting. Oh yes, H&M is opening tomorrow late morning and the evening news today showed that people are already queuing up. It's like Will & Kate's wedding lol! I hope there won't be a big crowd tomorrow when I go there, otherwise I may pass it because I don't want to be pushed. Enough of pushing every weekday morning in the squeezy trains! Enjoy your meals out next week! And do you remember what your mum answered to your question? We all ask embarrassing questions as a kid. 

  	I'm happy to read all your posts and see everyone chatty today!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> ^^ Thanks for the pic and your review on Butter glitters. Bummer because they look stunning! Thanks for the pics of Hocus Pocus too. I need to watch it since it is for kids and isn't scary. Looks like it is very fun! Yeah I know of the holidays in the US, from halloween till Christmas. There are so many at this period, and I wonder how you guys keep up the momentum of the holidays! I'm sure I would love it though!
> 
> shadow - thanks for the comments on the blush brush. I think 168 is good for contour on me. I have quite big cheeks. I like the white goat hair of the 168 though, but the blush brushes like 129 are the black ones. Not Debi, but I will pick a coach bag over a meal too. I don't like spending crazy money on food, but like you I like to have a nice meal, but nothing too pretentious. Hope you have fun in this year's bday dinner!
> 
> ...


	yes the bourne series is awesome!! and i am happy that you managed to take a look at the 129  at least you will know that it is something you can put on your list now 

  	the most embarrassing thing happened to me today. i was walking down a busy street and fell over... fully on to the floor  lots of people came to help me but i was so embarrassed. i have grazed up one of my knees and badly twisted an ankle too... so currently in lots of pain  not what i wanted to happen!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 2, 2011)

oh and here is the glittery tutorial you guys will like! Glitter blue eyes


----------



## ElvenEyes (Sep 2, 2011)

You are very welcome about the Butter n/p.  If you have a store near you, like Nordstroms, they let you put the nail polish on.  One day I plan to go with bare nails to play with all their samples and walk out with each nail a different colour!  Hehehe.  The glitter is gorgeous. There is no doubt about it.  It only takes one coat and it covers completely.  It is just so solid...I have never seen anything like it!  I also found I had to take my metal file and file the tips of my nails because they were rough from the bumpy glitter!  But I sure spent a lot of time staring at my nails and saying Oooooh, aaaaah!  Their n/p is very nice. It might be worth your while to buy a n/p and 1 glitter one that matches up with it in the way you want and give it a try.  I'll have to try Lou's suggestion next time. Honestly...like cement! 

  	I have had a fun start to my vacation weekend.  We zipped over to the mall where I went nutty at Bath and Body Works, picked up some limited blushes and 1 gel liner at MAC (my first gel liner!!!) and then to Sephora for 2 new scents to add to my collection.  My haul is up on my blog and other stuff will get up there eventually! I am trying to juggle a lot today!!  I also went to the drugstore and picked up some goodies last night and I have some new pillows for sleeping because mine are getting too flat!! We will see if I like them or not!!  Now I need to look over my fall wreath before buying another. They cost a fortune and I would rather skip it this year, but I think the silks are fading (red turning pink, yellow turning white) and so not looking particularly fall-like!  But if I can save the money and do one more year I will!! 

  	Must sell more decks, must sell more decks....  Hehehehe...

  	So sorry to hear about your fall, Lou. I hope your ankle feels better soon.  Not a cheerful way to spend the evening.    Drop on by my blog and I will visit yours! 

  	http://beautyfullyinspired.blogspot.com/


----------



## shadowaddict (Sep 3, 2011)

Debi--cool pics of Hocus Pocus place. I watched it a long time ago with my daughter and it was good and not scary. She also like Practical Magic with Nicole Kidman and Sandra Bullock.

  	I love your handbags on your blog so pretty. I don't really wear glitter polish so haven't had that problem. I will check with my daughter-in-law though since I got her Henley Regatta. She loves glitter everything. I'll tell her your trick Lou to get it off.

  	You are lucky your Nordies lets you try the n/p. When I was in Vegas and did a pre-order of six I asked the lady if I could swatch them and she said no that it would break the seal (that little piece of tape thingie on one side) and then they couldn't sell it. They didn't have any testers. And I was thinking all I have to do is walk out into the mall open them and see what I think and walk right back in and return them if I wanted as they have a great return policy. I'm excited about our Nordies opening in a couple of weeks as it was scheduled to open next spring. I'm sure the contractor got a huge bonus for finishing it before Christmas shopping as that is usually how it works.

  	I saw on the Macys site last week that the "Material Girl" line of stuff by Madonna and her daughter that they have a n/p line now.  It's funny the bottles are just like Butter London with pull off square thing to get to other top. I think these are a wee bit taller but not by much. I was placing an order anyway and ordered 4. Actually I had to place an additional order a few days later and ordered 4 more. They are $7 for 1, 2 for $12 or 4 for $20. I have swatched them but not given them a try.

  	The 2 glitter ones I got (Labyrinth & Wild Flower)  I'm not very impressed as they are kind of sheer. But I do think they would look good over a color base. Harlequin is a pretty glitter blue but not as full on glitter. Phantom is a black/grey I thought my daughter would like but it turns out she has something almost exactly like it. In the second order I got Guilty Conscience and I wonder how close it is to Fash Pack. It may lean a bit olive. I like the color though. Midnight is really pretty but I will have to wait for my Butter order where I got Royal Navy free and see how close in color they are. Psychadelic is a pretty purple. I see shimmer of some level in all of these. However it could be my lighting or older eyes. The last one I got was Hot Holly and is a great red. They have 10 colors and that is 8 of them. I am anxious to see how they apply and wear. I really hope they do well at $5 each.

  	Side note to anyone interested--if you do order you will probably have to call and have them adjust your order for the price if you get more than one. They are still working on it and the cart is not reflecting the discount and they will go in and fix it.
  	Here's a link to take a peek:
http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=597918&CategoryID=58073#fn=sp=1&spc=26 


  	Lou--I get the whole eating out as I have weight issues as well. Also I tend to go overboard when eating out. To be honest I do that at home as well. I really have got to get myself back on a healthier eating plan. I was doing so well but I'm a stress/emotional eater. When I am under huge stress or upset I turn to food. I have always been an all or nothing type person in pretty much every aspect of my life and have a hard time practicing moderation and balance.

  	Before I go anywhere to eat I do a search for a coupon and clip ones from the newspaper and the little coupon booklets we get in the mail.  Our favorite thai place will have coupons for $5 off two dinner entrees and I'm always so frustrated when I forget and leave it at home. My husband says it's ok, no big deal. But I'm like it's still $5 and all those $5 here and there add up. I think this comes from our first few years of marriage. Paul had a year left in college and married a ready made family with Adam being from my first marriage. I then got pregnant with Cassity right before he graduated and money was very tight.

  	And now 24 years and several promotions later I still feel guilty getting that $100 haircut. But Paul tells me he doesn't want me to feel that way or not go as often to stretch it out that he knows those things make me feel better about myself. He finally has said to me just this evening that he is glad that I do these things. He said he knows he gives me a hard time about my makeup thing but he likes that I want to look nice and feel pretty and he likes being seen with his beautiful wife. Yay the grump left. But that was very nice of him to say. 

  	He used to not understand any of this stuff as I probably have mentioned before his mom and sister are extreme plain Janes so he was never exposed to seeing women applying makeup or shopping for pretty clothes and handbags and all or anything of that sort. Honestly they do nothing to help their appearance from frumpy clothes, no makeup, no real hair style or color, no pretty nails nothing girly. I seriously do not get it as they are not unattractive, not great beauties but with an even small makeover they could look so nice. But I guess it's like Paul said they just don't care how they look and it's not that they don't care about themselves. It's they have no interest in improving their appearance. They are not slobs or unclean and it is not for lack of money there is plenty of that for really nice things. I know I've babbled on about them but truely I am so clueless and it boggles my mind as to why they are like this. It is unlike any other female I have ever been around. I simply cannot relate to any of it.

  	This all came from a conversation tonight that led to how different our families are and how we were raised. I told him that I love and care for each member of his family but I just have nothing in common with them. His older brother is the only one that is competitive and I am super competive so we have that but that's it. His younger brother there is nothing whatsoever. His sister I can talk some books with her. But even then she reads way different stuff than I do. I like classic lit and nonfiction and she reads everything, belongs to 3 different book groups and loves sci-fi fantacy and all like my daughter. I was telling Paul that really that is all we have in common and that she way smarter than me. She is beyond super intelligent and has retained every bit of anything she has ever read, heard and learned. She can tell you every freakin king, queen, wives, husbands, affairs, and all about the entire history of it with all the political, how religion played a role in this part and that part and all to the smallest detail going so far back it's crazy. And that is just an example, she is like that with everything. She is really nice and is not the "I'm so smart" type, not at all. After saying this Paul's reply was quite funny. He said yeah but I bet she couldn't take 10 different eye shadows and come up with a pretty looking eye. I did appreciate that he does indeed notices the effort I put in even though he doesn't say it.


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 3, 2011)

^^ I read that Madonna's nail polish looks like Butter too. I agree that the small money here and there adds up. It can be troublesome, but I need to try harder to stretch my dollar.

  	Lou - Did you see a doctor for your ankle? If it's bad you should go see one and wear an ankle guard or something. I'm not very sure how they treat it. Hope it is less painful for you soon! I didn't have anything as dramatic, but I shopped all day today and wore an old sandals that is too loose because it is worn out, and my right ankle is hurting a little. I guess I should look for a new pair soon. Saw your blue glitter tutorial - so fun looking! I love glitters! Oh, and I have two things to share with you. H&M's queue was so long that the security guard told me it will take me an hour to enter the store. They had a promotion, where the first 5 customers got $500 shopping voucher and the first 300 got $20 voucher. People started queuing last night and I went to the store this afternoon but didn't queue - not going to stand for 1 hour, so I left. Another disappointment for me is that the UD 15 anniversary palette was sold out. I asked for the tester just to see and swatch, but Sephora declined and said they have already kept the tester. I was hoping at least I could swatch even if I don't want the palette. Now I can't even see it in real. 

  	Debi - love your B&BW haul and the opera look!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Sep 3, 2011)

Thank you Miss QQ!  I think I am going to have fun with looks on my blog!  Especially in the winter when I am housebound during snowstorms and it isn't so hot to play around.  I am sorry you did not get to see the UD Anniversary palette.  Hopefully more will come in so you can take a peek at it.  I've definitely turned into a B&BW fiend!  Hehehe...

  	Lou~I hope you are feeling better, but if your ankle is sore or swollen definitely have it checked out, keep it elevated and put ice on it.  My sister sprained her ankle and sometimes that is even worse than a break. 

  	ShadowAddict~Your nail polish haul is amazing and the colours you describe sound super nice!  I think there is another brand that came out before Butter that has that kind of cover, too, but I forget what. TiffanyLD mentioned it in one of her videos.

  	Time to get some stuff done!!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 3, 2011)

my ankle is feeling slightly better now. i am wearing different shoes to work so that it has more support. and also sitting down with no weight on it when i can! i am sure it will be fine and i think it just got twisted. the swelling has gone down but it is starting to bruise now. my knee is also still badly grazed and has a huge bruise forming around it. sexy yes?!

  	sorry i haven't got time to respond properly. i am trying to sort so many things at once! argh!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Sep 3, 2011)

Popping in to say hi.  Our holiday weekend is now in utter chaos. Several hours ago I received a call from my father letting me know my sister's dog died because she left her closed in a hot car and completely forgot about her.  My sister was hysterical, my nephews scattered around, 1 in shock, my brother in law devastated.  We and my parents drove to their house to take care of everyone.  Unbelievable. My sister drives me insane as it is, always thinking she knows everything, always telling everyone what to do and how to be, and does way too much to try to prove she is superwoman or something, and in her busy life she forgot her beautiful dog in a hot car (hot and humid today), who had the sweetest disposition and was perfectly healthy and now is dead. I don't think I will be sleeping tonight. I felt my stomach go up into my throat and my heart sink to my toes when I heard it.  After caring for my BIL and nephews and being polite hugging my sister she started slipping into complete denial with chatting about everything else and pulling out chocolate bars. That was my cue for us to go home.  She needs to deal with the harsh reality of it all.  I mean, it was an accident, but one that was so preventable.  And the dog should not have been in the car today anyhow.  She brought her everywhere and called her "my daughter" (she had 3 sons, no girls) but she was a dog. A part of the family, yes, but not human, so treat your animals like animals and remember they cannot unlock a door or say they are hot and thirsty. So, another insane weekend. I am beginning to wonder if I will ever have a normal weekend. Hurricane last weekend, loss of electricity the week before, now this...  

  	I even swore. A lot.  Lou...you would be so proud of me.  But I can't say a word on FB because my nephews are on my page and are upset enough without needing to hear me rag on her.  They are probably doing a good job of it themselves.  As each one comes home from his weekend destination she is so nervous to see them and tell them what happened. Yep, I swore like a sailor in the car both ways.  Then I cried like a baby when I talked it over with my nephews, but she was ignoring them and hey, they just lost a beloved pet, too. Talk to your kids, don't just say sorry. They are bottling it up inside and it's killing them.    Now I need to calm myself down or I will be wide awake all night long.  So, that is my update.  Not the usual cheerful me this time.  Sorry! I'm livid at the moment.  And so sad.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 4, 2011)

Debi i am so sorry. this has even made me angry and sad. why on earth did she do that? that poor dog  i am so sad for the kids too - loosing a family pet is always hard but when it has happened because your own mother killed it.... that is insane. i hope she is feeling pretty bad right now too- how can anybody be so stupid?


----------



## shadowaddict (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh Debi, I am so sorry to hear about your sister's dog. I don't want to sound ugly about your sister but that kind of stuff upsets and angers me so much. This happens way too often and with children also. Why do people leave them in a car especially on really hot days. I understand why you are so angry. I don't know how old her sons are but at any age that is such a horrible thing to happen and especially how it happened. And you are so right it was an accident, however one that was very much preventable. I feel so bad for them and feel for you trying to help them through it. And really? chatting and chocolate? Wow, there would be profanity flying out of my mouth like crazy and probably to my sister when her children were not around. That is so sad and I hope they are able to grieve and not keep it all bottled in. She does need to talk to them about it or they will end up resenting her and blaming her for a long time.

  	I really hope you and your hubby have a calm enjoyable rest of the long weekend.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi again. I am ready to turn around and go back to bed since I was crying until about 2am. Yeah, my sister is a piece of work.  So stupid.  I honestly can't understand how anyone can be so stupid.  She dragged the dog with her while doing errands to keep her company, but thought only of herself.  Cinnamon should have been kept at home where she was safe and cool with my brother in law.  He was a mess and watching my sister in disbelief. I think they are just now seeing her in her darkest hour and how selfish she can be and wondering who is this person?  Apparently when she got home the dog didn't jump out of the car and follow her as usual and she didn't even notice.  After some time passed (I didn't ask, but I am assuming an hour or more) she wondered where the dog was. She and my BIL went to the car and found her inside, dead.  I mean I know my sister is upset and devastated, but last night she was in denial and acting like if she just went on with life the dog would suddenly show up and everything would be back to normal. Not going to happen. All her toys, her bed, her kennel, food, bowls, were all still out.  My sister's house is also a pit that she is going to have to go through and each time she finds one of her dog's toys is probably going to have a breakdown. Or a piece of candy.  OMG  I could have died.  Everyone just stared at her.  If it had been me I would be a mess, crying and curled up in a ball in a psycho ward. I would not be able to handle something like that. I've never even hit a wild animal while driving. It would kill me.

  	As for the boys, they are men now. One graduates at the end of this year, the other two are in college. As it is a holiday weekend, everyone was either working or on a date, so one by one they were contacted and told and came home. Again, over and over people are warned not to leave children or pets in cars in the hot weather, but she did.  And Cinnamon was the sweetest dog (lovely Golden Lab) who still had many years to go. It breaks my heart as to what she went through and all alone. So, in spite of it being an accident, it was a stupid and unnecessary one on so many levels and I just detest my sister right now.  Today will be the first of many hard days for all of them.  God, if I feel this way, I can only imagine what they will go through.  And I am still wondering why I was the only one talking to the boys. They were in such disbelief that they could not even cry until I talked to them and made them. lol  Good aunt.  I don't want them to keep it in. Let the tears pour so you can be angry and upset and sad and heal properly. What a mess my sister has made. Now I am crying again, but at least I have my priorities right.  Thanks for the support, ladies.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 4, 2011)

you have my complete support Debi and if you need to message me then please do. I am still shocked that this has happened. As Shadow said I don't wish to be outright rude because she is your sister. But you have no idea how upset and angry I am that she didn't even realise when the poor thing didn't follow her out of the car.


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 4, 2011)

^^ Sorry, what a weekend for you. It must be horrible for you and your family. I've watched on animal rescue tv shows (forgot the name) on how dogs were left in the car and died due to the heat. Give yourself time to mourn the loss. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 On the UD palette, Sephora is not bringing any more in, at least that is what they said. Maybe if lots of customers request for it they may rethink and bring more in.

  	Lou  - good to hear your ankle is better. I hope you managed to get the things you need to do sorted out. You always respond to the posts so you must be very busy!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Sep 4, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> you have my complete support Debi and if you need to message me then please do. I am still shocked that this has happened. As Shadow said I don't wish to be outright rude because she is your sister. But you have no idea how upset and angry I am that she didn't even realise when the poor thing didn't follow her out of the car.



 	Don't worry. Trust me. My feeling towards my sister are not favourable nor very charitable at the moment. I am way too angry at her ignorance and irresponsibility at the price of the life of another. I am pissed and I think it will be a very angry day, mixed with tears. As for her, she will spend the rest of her life with this over her head.  Forgiveness has to come in somewhere, but first she has to act responsible for her actions and find a way to never allow such a tragedy to happen again.  And grow up and face the music.  It isn't pretty.  That is the price you pay when you mess up big time.

  	On a happier note before all this happened I was able to get some of those special MAC blending brushes from their latest collection and really love the smaller size since my eyes are very tricky to work with.  I am part Native American and my eyes are partially monolid, partially set deep, partially hooded.  lol Creasing is not easy.  I would love to work with a MUA about if I should carry it higher and almost create a larger or semi fake crease above the real one, so you can see my eyeshadow when my eyes are open!  I will study my books today and see what advice they offer.  A lot of people have asked me, since I was young, if I am part Chinese. I look way too pale for anyone to associate me with being Mohawk, but I inherited my Dad's fair English skin.  I think Catherine Zeta Jones also has similar shaped eyes, so maybe I have Welsh eyes, too!  Whatever it all is it makes it a challenge, so super psyched over the brushes.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 4, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Don't worry. Trust me. My feeling towards my sister are not favourable nor very charitable at the moment. I am way too angry at her ignorance and irresponsibility at the price of the life of another. I am pissed and I think it will be a very angry day, mixed with tears. As for her, she will spend the rest of her life with this over her head.  Forgiveness has to come in somewhere, but first she has to act responsible for her actions and find a way to never allow such a tragedy to happen again.  And grow up and face the music.  It isn't pretty.  That is the price you pay when you mess up big time.
> 
> On a happier note before all this happened I was able to get some of those special MAC blending brushes from their latest collection and really love the smaller size since my eyes are very tricky to work with.  I am part Native American and my eyes are partially monolid, partially set deep, partially hooded.  lol Creasing is not easy.  I would love to work with a MUA about if I should carry it higher and almost create a larger or semi fake crease above the real one, so you can see my eyeshadow when my eyes are open!  I will study my books today and see what advice they offer.  A lot of people have asked me, since I was young, if I am part Chinese. I look way too pale for anyone to associate me with being Mohawk, but I inherited my Dad's fair English skin.  I think Catherine Zeta Jones also has similar shaped eyes, so maybe I have Welsh eyes, too!  Whatever it all is it makes it a challenge, so super psyched over the brushes.


  	well i am so pleased that you managed to get some nice blending brushes! it is so great when you finally find the right one for you. i have quite a few from mac but my faves are the 217 and 226... the 224 also gets quite a big of use from me too. the 222 i am not as big a fan of - i find it too long!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Sep 4, 2011)

Miss QQ~Thank you so much.  Things are very sad for everyone here and still a lot of shock at what happened and confusion at how something like that can happen.  Just devastating. 

  	Lou~The 213 is one of my favourites for packing it on my little eyelids!  The MAC people always seem so surprised when I ask for this little brush, but it is perfect for me!  I think I have about 5 of them now!  lol  Always a worthy haul!  I have a bunch to clean today, too.  I think I will get about 12 of them done and have everyone clean and ready for action!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 4, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Miss QQ~Thank you so much.  Things are very sad for everyone here and still a lot of shock at what happened and confusion at how something like that can happen.  Just devastating.
> 
> Lou~The 213 is one of my favourites for packing it on my little eyelids!  The MAC people always seem so surprised when I ask for this little brush, but it is perfect for me!  I think I have about 5 of them now!  lol  Always a worthy haul!  I have a bunch to clean today, too.  I think I will get about 12 of them done and have everyone clean and ready for action!


  	oh you have just reminded me that i must clean all my brushes before i go to bed tonight! my dirty pot is full!!

  	me and nick have just had a late dinner of fanjitas which were yummy.  Lily is also making me laugh by jumping all over the place and walking like a crab! so silly!


----------



## shadowaddict (Sep 5, 2011)

Debi--I hope things are going as well as can be expected for your sister's family. I have never really understood why people take their dogs while they run errands and such. I mean going to PetSmart is one thing. They welcome them. But when you have to leave them in the car what's the point? I wouldn't have wanted Ishmael to be left bored and just sitting there when he could be at home all comfy. And I'm sure when I would get out to go in somewhere he would have wondered why he couldn't get out of the car with me. You also have weirdos and mean stupid teens that may reach in a partically opened window and do God only knows what like touch a lit cig. to them. I would be afraid of that stuff too. 

  	I was in Macys one time last year and there was a couple in front of me with a stroller and a sales lady looking in it and chatting. Of course I thought they had a baby in there. But they turned the stroller around and there was a little dog in the stroller. I was thinking wtf, are you serious, you put your dog in a stroller and come to the mall?  I don't know why they were not told to leave and couldn't have the dog in the store. I mean some people have allergies and I love animals but I don't want to buy clothing or makeup with other people's dog hair on them. I've seen people with little dogs in all kinds of stores. I usually come home and tell my husband that I'm going to borrow one of his friends goats from his farm and take it shopping with me and see what the different stores do that I've seen little dogs in. I've seen them in places where food is sold and that has to be against health codes. Sorry, got on a rant there. I just don't get why you think you have to take your dog out with you. Do people think their dogs really want to sit in a hot car, even if you open a window, or even if it's not at all hot?

  	OK, anyway glad you got some new brushes. I love the 239 and have 3 of them and I could not live without the 217 I have at least 2. I'm not a big fan of the 222 either. I use the 224 some, probably should more often. I do use the 226, after several months of it being lost, then my sister finding it in a shopping bag at her house. I bought it while visiting her when it came out the first time. She almost tossed it as she was throwing the bag away. She thought she felt something like a pen and looked and there was my brush. She didn't even know I had misplaced it. She called me and asked if I had bought a brush out there and was I looking for it. Yes I am very good at misplacing things.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 6, 2011)

oh my goodness! who brings a doggie shopping and puts it in a pushchair?! that is the weirdest thing i have heard all day - although it's only 8.20am so give it time!  lol!  i would not want to be shopping for certain things if a dog is their either - guide dogs and such are fine of course but normal dogs? no way! now perhaps i am silly though because i let people bring in little dogs into my store. however if the dog barks it has to leave. but generally the little dogs are happy to be carried around the store. plus it means me and the guys can stroke a doggy! lol! 

  	Debi how are things your end? I have been thinking of you.

  	Me and Nick had a nice day yesterday. Saw Fright Night but the 3d wasn't great. In fact most of the time I didn't even realise I was watching it in 3d! There were a couple of effects that were good though  We also went to nandos and I had a chicken breast in pitta bread which was nice. Nick had a voucher and had a free whole chicken! Who can eat an entire chicken? My husband... and he's still so freaking skinny! He also had a salad on the side to go with his chicken! 

  	Today we are cleaning the house and I shall do some blogging. But tomorrow we are off out to a large shopping centre called Meadowhall. Nick has never been and is looking forward to it. Plus we can eat at TGI Fridays because they have one there  

  	Have a good day ladies


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 6, 2011)

I haven't seen the 222 before, it is not available here. Maybe the only pro store has it, I need to check. I think the 224 is too big for me, so I haven't bought it. Hope everyone is well. I'm so busy and tired and felt so silly to wake up this morning thinking it was Saturday! If only!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi everyone!  Cloudy, showery and finally cool here. A hint of autumn, finally!  I needed this! Maybe I can open all the windows and get tons of fresh air. 

  	Shadowaddict~I agree with you and she was always that way.  She brought the dog to every single family event and while I love her, I didn't like that she constantly shed and licked my hands. We had to keep washing our hands before eating and I stopped dressing up and we would only wear sweats or junky clothes to stuff on my side of the family.  She was angry with me when I would not let her bring her dog over so refused to come to my house because it was "too clean".  Well, I won't get a cat for myself while I have the entire first floor and the bedroom upstairs covered in expensive oriental rugs.  It doesn't make any sense.  Her bizarre habits and utter irresponsibility killed her beloved pet.  Still so very hard to believe.

  	Lou~Glad you are having a fun vacation!  We puttered around doing errands yesterday and some house cleaning with more to come. Everything got delayed with the death of Cinnamon. I think I am done shedding tears at this point.  I am sure I will have my moments, especially when I am actually at their house, but we don't go over very often and less and less each year as the boys get older and we are all busy with things that family gatherings are not as easy as they used to be.  That is fine with me.  She drives me nuts anyhow and right now I don't want to look at her. This pushed me over the edge. But I was getting so upset that I finally just had to get back into my routine after many a downpour of tears. I am not sure how everyone is doing but now they need to deal with this tragedy as a family of 5, throw out and put away all the dogs items and toys, and my sister has to face the harsh reality of her actions. 

  	I plan on a mellow day. If I can I hope to get to the nursery to buy one more bunch of mums to brighten the front steps.  I need to keep an eye out for cornstalks and then pumpkins.  Other than that I plan to read, watch movies and take a nap!  Last night I put up a few new posts on my blog and am up to 15 followers!  Woot!    lol Everyone counts to me and I really appreciate it!  I even have comments which is always a good thing!  Trying to sell some decks but everything is at a complete standstill.  Thank goodness I sold the majority earlier in the year.  Some tried this summer with no action and gave up. Lots of excellent bargains, too, so rather weird that no one is snapping these up. Once the economy changes the prices will fly up again.

  	Off to eat breakfast and start my lazy day (as I yawn!).  xo

  	Oh, Tangled was sooo good that I want the DVD now!  Definitely one of the better animated Disney movies and they have some excellent ones.


----------



## shadowaddict (Sep 6, 2011)

Lou--don't know if it works there but before I eat/shop anywhere I do a search for coupons. I've come up with good ones for TGIF's also. Maybe worth a try to search for ones you can print. I get ones by email here and there and near my birthday by signing up for their free "club" online.

  	My daughter's ex boyfriend eats all day long and never gains an ounce. Paul used to be that way but at 47 it's starting to catch up with him so he has to watch it a bit. But not near anything like me. I think if he would give up his Kool-Aid & Doritos addictions he would be fine. My addiction with food is potatoes, well all bad carbs. I love them prepared almost anyway, not mashed though. I love baked potatoes and french fries most. The more you eat of bad carbs like all the processed stuff it just causes you to want more. I did really well a couple of years ago and lost over 40lbs by watching my bad carb intake. I still had lots of fresh fruits and veggies that have good carbs. I ate a lot of salads but varied the contents, so I didn't get bored with them. But once I slipped with the potatoes it was back to eating all the processed crap and of course the weight came back.

  	MissQQ--I think the 222 is a pro brush. I bought mine in Vegas when it came out before my store went pro. But really I don't think it's worth the money though I'm sure many would argue that as I'm sure others love it. There are many other brushes I would spend the money on instead.

  	Debi--I know what you mean about your house. I have 3 kitties. But when my son moved out I took over that room, as our 4th bedroom we use as a study I re-did it. I put nice bookshelves in it that I use for my doll collection that has thousands of dollars spent on them and didn't want the cats "playing" with them. I also discovered there was a nice hardwood floor under the carpet so I yanked that up. I keep that door closed at all times. My husband still wanted to have a bed in there so we bought a nice new one so it could be used as a guest room although no one ever stays here. My sister stayed in it a couple of times a few years ago. It's a queen size and although pretty I could use that space for other pretty things. My sister was always afraid of waking us with going to potty in the middle of the night. So she found sleeping downstairs on the comfy sofa in the den with a bathroom right there good. I also have a huge curio downstairs with some of my nice fashion dolls in but my upstairs ones are not encased in glass. I stopped buying dolls although some are quite tempting as I have nowhere to put them and I don't want to do like I've seen other people and crowd them all into together. It gets to a point where you don't really see all of the nice details of each one. I like to keep my spaced somewhat so I can enjoy them.

  	Tangled is another movie I have heard is really good that I haven't taken the time to watch.


----------



## shadowaddict (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh I forgot we finally got some fall weather. The temp has dropped into the 60's but it has been raining now for 3 days solid. it will slow down but we have had some unbelievable down pours. Lots of areas are having flooding but so far we are doing well. Other parts of the country could definitely use our rain for the fires they are having now.

  	Unlike May 1st of 2010 where it got so many parts of the city, so many houses and buildings floated away. That's how we lost our CCO.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Sep 6, 2011)

I've had a weird but busy day!  Weird in the sense that I am sooo tired, it is rainy, so that isn't helping, and finally cool air coming in here, too, which I love!  But, I goofed a bit in the morning (what did I get done???) and this afternoon hubby took several hours off so I could do a few errands. First we went to a jewelers that I love and I traded in my white gold for a few other yellow gold goodies and a check!  White gold looks terrible on me and I only had a few pieces. They were nice and pretty, but I never wear them.  So, my pink sapphire/diamond ring is being set in yellow gold (handmade...woot!) and I got a gorgeous garnet and diamond pendant (garnets, diamonds and pearls are my favourite stones, with rubies next...in case you want to shop for me..heeheehee!) and a nice check to be spent on makeup or something girly!  I am really excited to have my ring finally in yellow gold so that will be fun to get when it is done.  And I loved that everyone there always forgets how old I am and refers to me as young lady or looks at my husband's poor super greying hair (too much stress) and ask how long we have been married. When I tell them almost 19 1/2 years they start calling me the child bride, which is what the priest kept calling me because I looked about 17 back then when I was 29!  I appreciate it now. Not so much then! 

  	After that we went to Sephora where I exchanged a fragrance that I didn't like and bought 2 others.  lol Isn't that the way? Came home to find one of my decks had sold for 125.00!  Yay!  So now I need to get a few more things done and hopefully even more done tomorrow morning because I am behind on some chores and still need to get some more mums.  Not fun to do in the rain though!

  	Editing. On another note, I just spoke to my mother.  She said my sister is doing fine. The boys are handling it in their own way, sharing pics on FB, etc. of their beloved dog and my BIL is a mess.  My sister is apparently fed up with her husband because he is still upset over this. OMG.  Is she insane?  She killed her dog a few days ago.  I put my cat to sleep and cried for over a year.  I cried all weekend over Cinnamon's death and today was the first day I have been able to keep a somewhat steady balance and she is perky and fine?  The saddest thing is that I am not sure if she is going through denial and will suddenly be hit by it all or if she is being her usual self; someone who thinks she is perfect and will blow off anything or anyone to reassure herself of this delusion.  I swear I would punch her lights out if I saw her right now.  I can't get near her for a very long time. Forget Christmas. Maybe when I am 80?  I am stunned.  I've never known anyone so cold-hearted in my life.


----------



## shadowaddict (Sep 7, 2011)

Debi-Congrats on selling another deck and your shopping goodies. I have been busy all day but yet it doesn't seem I have anything to show for it. I spent a lot of time catching up our checkbook as we use our debit card mostly and I do all of it online to keep the check register up to date. I got a bit lazy and was behind. I usually do it every few days. 

  	Then I needed to check over my daughter's account and couldn't find her register. I fianlly found a new one and went back through her statements online and got it caught up. I also had to point out to her how all those little Starbucks runs and going to eat with friends and such really add up. I want her to enjoy going out but also be aware of how much she is spending. The way I figured it she spent a little over $430 over the last two and a half months on food and drink alone out with friends. That's a lesson probably all young adults go through as it doesn't seem like your spending much at $5 here, $10 there and before you know it you've blown through a pretty good amount. She's usually quite frugal so this was unexpected although I knew she was going out more and not just hanging out and they all pitch in for pizza or something. When she graduated high school in 2007 her brother gave her $1000 as a graduation gift. She put it in the bank and it lasted her for over 2 yrs. I mean we pay for all her expenses  but her work and gift money is her play money and now she goes out more. She still doesn't go shopping like most girls her age. That's what my money went to when I started working. I offer to take her and never expect her to pay but she doesn't like to shop, even go to the MAC store to see what she wants. Sometimes i don't even think she is related to me at all I would've been already in the car before my mom could finish those words. But she hated to shop too.


  	I know what you mean about your sister. I don't get it either. I think it would be a while before I could face her also. I think she is being very hard on her husband and well kind of mean. The dog was his also and part of their family. He needs time to grieve and I hate it for him that she is probably making him feel horrible or less of a man because she thinks he should just get over it and be done and move on. Perhaps she is in denial and that's easier to understand than to think she is being selfish and just go on without a care like nothing happened when indeed it was tragic and she should be able to see what her family is going through. Even if she doesn't feel the grief she should be understanding of their pain. Sorry to sound so ugly about your sister but it breaks my heart to think about that poor dog which what I would think would be a slow death and her family trying to deal with the death as well as how it happened. It is just so very sad.

  	The 11th will be two months since Ishmael had to be put down and I miss him every moment of the day. When we got home that afternoon I just went and laid in my bed for hours holding his leash and cried. We had his leash on him and I took it off when we went into the examaning room. I know this probably sounds nuts to people but I rolled it up in a coil and tied it that way with a few small ribbons to keep it like that and I sleep with it under my pillow. Somehow it just makes me feel better and other times it makes me smile. When I think about how I used to take him out with me to get the mail I always put his leash on him as we have a long driveway and a somewhat busy road especially in the afternoons when school is starting let out. For a good 10-12 years we walked down and I got the mail and on the way back up the driveway he liked for me to hold the middle part of the leash up and he'd jump up and grab it with his mouth and we'd play tug with it. We did that several times till we got inside and did it one more time. I would then slip it off him and lay it in the floor in front of him. He would pick it up by the loop part I held and bring it into the living room where we kept it in his basket of toys. He would always drag it in so it laid exactly in a straight line then he would walk off usually to his water bowl. Of course he slowed down over the last couple of years but he still tried to grab it in his mouth as I held it close and so he didn't have to jump since that back leg was so bad.


----------



## shadowaddict (Sep 7, 2011)

I just thought I would add that eating about a third of a jar of olives at 2:15am is probably not a good idea at least it is proving not to be for me. I was having a salty craving and grabbed the jar of olives for a quick fix and sat here slowly and finished off the rest of the jar. My tummy is now feeling all wonky. I do love green olives but usually don't get so happy with the quanity.

  	For the last few years I've been telling my family that for some odd reason that when I feel nauseated I could eat a few olives and it would help the feeling go away and they looked at me like I was crazy. Then a few months ago a thing on the yahoo page where it scrolls across different topics it had something about green olives. I clicked on it and read the article. And part of it was that studies have shown a few green olives when eaten at the right time during nausea there is something in the olives that when mixed with the saliva in the mouth eases it. Apparently you have to eat them when you are at the stage of kind of feeling sweaty and feeling mouth watery kind of thing. I was like see, I told you it helped me and I guess it does others as well. I got my daughter to try it and now she does it too.

  	Ok off to bed and hope tummy will not retaliate.


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 7, 2011)

^^ Interesting about the olives. I will try it if I can find green olives.

  	I have been getting subcription emails from specktra on the threads that I have posted. It updates me on the new messages posted. How can I turn it all off? My mailbox is jammed up.


----------



## shadowaddict (Sep 7, 2011)

^^I'm not sure either, wish I could help.

  	One thing I don't like about the new site is that used to you logged in and then you saw everyone's posts. Now even if you're not logged in anyone can get on your computer, well any computer and if they know your user name they can see all your post. I liked it being more private. Other than that I like the new site although it did take me a bit to figure it out.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 7, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> ^^I'm not sure either, wish I could help.
> 
> One thing I don't like about the new site is that used to you logged in and then you saw everyone's posts. Now even if you're not logged in anyone can get on your computer, well any computer and if they know your user name they can see all your post. I liked it being more private. Other than that I like the new site although it did take me a bit to figure it out.


  	oh dear  i'm not sure i understand what you mean. can you maybe send me a pm or something to let me know exactly what you're not happy with. that way i can see if there is a way around it perhaps?


----------



## ElvenEyes (Sep 7, 2011)

Greetings, Ladies! 

  	I have definitely had a busy day! I did a bit of organizing, bought more mums and a pumpkin for our hearth (big and bright orange!), picked up some mums for my father and we zipped over there.  We ended up having supper with them and they enjoyed the company, so that was nice!  We didn't say much about the dog's passing but my parents are rather dismayed at how my sister is behaving and shaking their heads in disbelief.  She is leaving tomorrow to go on a missionary trip again and is getting so caught up in a lot of weird stuff that I just can't bear her presence.  I know her husband does not like the direction she is going so I find myself wondering if they might end in a divorce someday.  Very sad.  Sickening how she is just blowing off the death of her dog and the fact that her actions killed her, too.  Complete denial and lack of responsibility.  I would not want her by my deathbed. 

  	Anyhow, we did have fun with my parents and then zipped to the mall where I got my highly desired perfume (that post will be up soon!) and came home, puttered around, did my nails, did a blog post on my NOTD (face skin routine went up late last night) and getting ready for bed now!  The air has turned super cool and I love it! And here are a few pics of my new necklace. When the light hits it at certain angles the diamond sparkles and the red in the garnet really shines beautifully.  Diamonds, Pearls, Garnets and Rubies (and my pink Sapphire) are my favourite gemstones!
  	I hope everyone had a fabulous day.


----------



## shadowaddict (Sep 7, 2011)

Debi--that's sad about how your sister is just kind of leaving her hubby to deal with things. I mean he's grieving and then their sons although grown are also having a hard time. I understand the nature of the trip but still, considering what just happened. Is she going to be gone long?  He probably feels like she is just abandoning him in the wake of a horrific storm.

  	I love your necklace. The garnet is so pretty and the yellow gold looks great with your skintone.  All of my "real" jewelry is yellow gold and then my charms and such are sterling.  I love all the stones and pearls you mentioned also. I love blue sapphire as well and it's my birthstone. And who doesn't love diamonds?


----------



## ElvenEyes (Sep 8, 2011)

Yes. I mean, to be fair her trip was planned quite a while a go and for all I know she may lose out on money if she cancelled out.  And my BIL is at work all day, the boys in school, college or working, so no one is really around until evening and even that is spotty.  It is the attitude that she is carrying with her that creeps me out.  A very cold, unfeeling, "oh well" impression and total lack of responsibility of her actions and their tragic outcome. But I do believe in karma and have a feeling it will bite her back very hard at some point. 

  	Today I need to clean the house, put up the rest of the fall/Halloween decorations and read and take a nap and watch a movie and eat and.... lol

  	But I did get up another fun post on my blog. My Favourite Autumn Scents. Please stop by!  Have an awesome day, everyone!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 8, 2011)

Debi your necklace is so beautiful! I love the cut of the garnet and the diamond is so beautiful. very dainty looking! and i agree that yellow gold looks fabulous against your skin.  And that is great that you are putting your decorations up for halloween! this means we shall all see pictures!  and i think i need to get a bottle of lavanila coconut perfume! it sounds amazing and i love coconutty smells! 

  	i am in a great mood today. me and nick took lily moo over to her mum to see her brothers and sister! It was so funny because they had obviously forgotten each other and at first were really scared. But soon enough they were playing together. it was so sweet! we are looking after them all this weekend - they have 5 kitties in total. the 3 kittens, the mum and an old kitty called prozac which is 16 years old!

  	plus something really cool happened when one of my favourite brands said that they would send product information and samples to me to share with you all on the specktra blog and youtube! i am so excited to share everything with you all!


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 9, 2011)

Debi - gorgeous necklace! I love garnet too, but I have no jewellery of it. I have a very tiny collection of jewellery, and I hope that as I mature I can build up a small collection of pieces that I really love. Jewellery are so expensive...

  	shadow - yeah you are right, which girl doesn't like diamonds. Do you like gold or silver on your skintone? I can't decide which looks better on me.

  	Lou - Sounds like you had lots of fun with lily moo and her siblings! What brand is that? Can't wait to see the goodies! I bought the 226 and 129 yesterday. Tried them this morning. Love the new 226, and I need some getting used to the 129, but I'm already loving the long handle.

  	Weekend is finally here. Had a busy and hectic week and I hope to have a good weekend. Same to all of you!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Sep 9, 2011)

Happy Friday, everyone! 

  	Lou~Thank you!  I really love it and had no idea that would be able to get so much for what I turned in since value drops quickly on certain items.  The check was a crowning touch. I am a bit nervous about the ring and hope they do an amazing job, though this store is basically on par with Tiffany's or pretty close to it, so I expect they will.  I am one of those people who would rather save up for a year for one nice piece from them than get 3 pieces where the stones and settings are not as nice from someone else.  I have done a lot of comparative shopping and in jewelry you really do get what you pay for. 

  	Love that you are taking care of all the felines!  Kiss them for me!  I miss our local vet that I used to go to. After I put my last cat to sleep I needed the break emotionally.  But on occasion I would peek in to see who they had.  They had a lot of troubled cats that were not ready for adoption, but they let me in a back room with each cat separately and let me play with them. I used to bring them toys and so they got some brushing and extra special attention and play time and I got my cat fix for the week!  Sadly the vet retired, moved to Florida and the place eventually fizzled out.  They were a great personable place where I had brought both of my cats. I really miss them.  Another good reason not to get a cat right now.

  	Miss QQ~Thank you!  When I graduated from college and had my load paid off I started purchasing rings and necklaces, but most really did come from after I got married.  Earrings and pendants or chains for birthdays and rings at Anniversaries.  Our 20th is coming up this May. I have to figure out what to get my husband!!!  I better start planning now!    I prefer yellow gold on me because my skin is very light and white gold looks steely on me.  In fact, yellow gold is making a comeback right now. But a lot of people mix too, as I do for bracelets. Gold, silver, rose gold, cheap and expensive next to each other.  I love the layered look. It really is personal choice and what you think looks best on your skin, with your hair colour, with your eyes.  Whatever you do always, always get your diamonds set in platinum, even if the band is gold.  That way you never lose the stone. I have 6 prongs on my engagement ring. That baby is going nowhere! 

  	Putting out decorations!  Sometimes this gets so overwhelming. Especially when the weather turns warm on you again. I thought we were done with this!!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 9, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Happy Friday, everyone!
> 
> Lou~Thank you!  I really love it and had no idea that would be able to get so much for what I turned in since value drops quickly on certain items.  The check was a crowning touch. I am a bit nervous about the ring and hope they do an amazing job, though this store is basically on par with Tiffany's or pretty close to it, so I expect they will.  I am one of those people who would rather save up for a year for one nice piece from them than get 3 pieces where the stones and settings are not as nice from someone else.  I have done a lot of comparative shopping and in jewelry you really do get what you pay for.
> 
> ...


	oh yes i agree with jewelery - it is much better to save and get something of good quality! i can't wait to see the finished product! and i shall certainly give all the kitties a big kiss from you! they will be fed up of me after a while because i can't stop cuddling them! ha ha! when we visited yesterday i was picking them all up and giving the kisses. i'm such a crazy cat lady!

  	and your vet sounds amazing! that is so wonderful that they let you come and pay the kitties attention! and i bet the kitties were so happy to see you to be played with! new toys always get them excited! hee hee! 

  	i hope the heat dies down a bit for you. it was pretty warm here last night - nick opened the window in the middle of the night it was so warm. i was fast asleep though!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Sep 9, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> oh yes i agree with jewelery - it is much better to save and get something of good quality! i can't wait to see the finished product! and i shall certainly give all the kitties a big kiss from you! they will be fed up of me after a while because i can't stop cuddling them! ha ha! when we visited yesterday i was picking them all up and giving the kisses. i'm such a crazy cat lady!
> and your vet sounds amazing! that is so wonderful that they let you come and pay the kitties attention! and i bet the kitties were so happy to see you to be played with! new toys always get them excited! hee hee!
> 
> i hope the heat dies down a bit for you. it was pretty warm here last night - nick opened the window in the middle of the night it was so warm. i was fast asleep though!


	Kitties! That is what they are for. Kissing and wrestling with, stalking and just loving them!  I love felines. They are all so fun at any age, but kittens are a riot when they try out their first growl, or arch their back, fluff up their fur and tail, walk sideways on tippy toes.  lol  They are trying to be so frightening but they just look adorable and when you laugh they are soooo disappointed!

  	The weather turned a bit and the air is drier now, bluer sky. It was pretty humid and oppressive earlier. My house is a mess. I have Halloween decorations and perfume, makeup everywhere. I am trying to work on too many projects at once and must stop the madness!!!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 10, 2011)

ha ha! yup that is lily moo all over! she keeps trying to make herself look big and threatening but it just doesn't happen. and i laugh so hard when she does the side walk! i call it her crab walk! hee hee!

  	today i really need to clean the house with nick. we have lots of laundry to do today - i have been selling clothing on ebay and although everything is clean i would rather wash it one more time before it is sent out. 

  	have a great weekend guys!


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 10, 2011)

I don't know what is a kitty side walk. Must search for videos on it! Sounds cute!

  	Debi - I'm not very good at accessorizing. I love the layered look on celebrities or actresses in tv shows.

  	Lou - Wish I have the 129 fafi short handled too. I wasn't very into mac or makeup then. But I remember I passed by the counter and saw a few fafi products. Have fun cleaning the house.  Saw your tutorial on Tempting quad. I have it, but haven't used it for a while now. Time to get it out again!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 10, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> I don't know what is a kitty side walk. Must search for videos on it! Sounds cute!
> 
> Debi - I'm not very good at accessorizing. I love the layered look on celebrities or actresses in tv shows.
> 
> Lou - Wish I have the 129 fafi short handled too. I wasn't very into mac or makeup then. But I remember I passed by the counter and saw a few fafi products. Have fun cleaning the house.  Saw your tutorial on Tempting quad. I have it, but haven't used it for a while now. Time to get it out again!


	ha ha! yeah see if you can find a video. if not i shall try and film Lily Moo doing it! it's rather funny! and i wasn't so into mac back then either but my mum actually bought me it from the cco which was very nice of her. and i'm bad but didn't clean much today. i just spent the day playing with makeup and writing. oh and the pr package came though - the brand is urban decay! how cool is that? they sent a whole package of goodies for me to review - also what i have been playing with all day!

  	and you must bust out the quad! it is perfect for this time of year!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi gang! Just quickly passing by after a very busy day. It is 8pm and we are just getting ready to have supper! Today is my hubby's birthday so we have been on the go all day long, including a few errands and antiquing!  I did have time to quickly put together an inspired Steampunk look which is now on my blog! Catch up to you all hopefully tomorrow!  The air is finally getting cooler and more seasonable again, though I don't know for how long.  It is soooo dark out early now!  What a difference!


----------



## shadowaddict (Sep 10, 2011)

Debi--I love your steampunk look. You did a great job with it. The accessories really add to the whole look.

  	MissQQ--I think gold looks better on my skin. I love silver also. My skin is pretty close to Debi's as I saw she had on there she was 115 in MUFE HD foundation. We are both pale. I can wear the 110 but if there was an in between it would be perfect.

  	Friday was my 49th b-day. I had a giftcard with some left on it to my fav day spa that my son had given me a while back. I love this place and go there for waxing and had a few facials there. I decided to use it toward a massage as I have always wanted one but too shy to do it. It was 60 minutes of absolute heaven. I requested a female and asked for firm. They charge extra for deep tissue and she did a lot but when she wrote it up she didn't charge me for it. The 60 min massages there are $75 and I know some are a bit higher around here. In other parts of the country they are probably much more as most things are. We're pretty lucky down here in the south, well except things like cosmetics that have a set price so they're the same price whereverr.

  	I can now see why people splurge and have regular massages. I told my hubby he needs to go and have one or I'm going to drag him there. He recently got a promotion and he is wound so tight it wouldn't take much for him to totally unravel. I need to check into our insurance as I know some have started paying for stuff like that at least a portion. It would probably save the insurance companies money with the high cost of health problems due to stress like high blood pressure, shooting blood sugar really high for diabetics, heart problems and many more.


  	We went to dinner at our favorite thai place that evening. I want a couple of nice chains for my Tiffany charms and the Links of London ones he bought me at Harrods last fall when he went to Europe on business. I haven't decided exactly the ones I want yet so I told him I want to keep looking. I don't want charm bracelets because I'd bang them around so much. I also kind of hate to buy and then the price of silver drop since it's at an all time high. I want quality but also save money so we'll see how the market goes. But if I find exactly what I want then I won't wait. 

  	My husband had a hardback book made for me with pics of Ishmael from the time he was a baby when we visited him at the breeder's home before he was old enough for us to bring him home and at different stages as he grew. He had little captions put at each pic. That was one of the most thoughtful things he's ever done for me. It was so sweet. He wrapped it and had it laying out for me to find when I got up after he had left for work. As I looked through it I had tears running down my cheeks. I loved seeing pics I had forgotten about where we had him hiking with us and him running and playing and so many others. It was really nice to look at them and think back to all the happy times we had with him and the joy and love he gave us. Ishmael was a mommy's boy and my baby but he was also a great family dog.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 11, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Debi--I love your steampunk look. You did a great job with it. The accessories really add to the whole look.
> 
> MissQQ--I think gold looks better on my skin. I love silver also. My skin is pretty close to Debi's as I saw she had on there she was 115 in MUFE HD foundation. We are both pale. I can wear the 110 but if there was an in between it would be perfect.
> 
> ...









 I'm pleased you had a lovely day! and that massage sounds sooo good! i have only had a couple of massages partly because I am embarrassed but also because it is expensive.  I usually get them after the festive period because lifting hundreds of tv sets really kills my back. i'm usually hobbling around after three months of it! it sounds like your hubby definately needs one too! and congrats on his promotion!

  	that is stupidly sweet that he made the book of Ishmael for you - such a kind and thoughtful thing. He must have spent hours choosing the pics and writing the captions. that's really something that you can treasure forever. and i hope you manage to find some nice chains for your charms too! 

  	i hope everybody is having a nice stress free weekend. i can't believe i have to go back to work again tomorrow! boo! after a week off i do not want to come back!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Sep 11, 2011)

ShadowAddict~Happy Birthday!  I will be joining you at the end of November!  We are the same age (or rather we will be!). Nice to know I am not the only 48 yr old loving makeup so much! It sounds like you had a fun day and some very special gifts!  Thank you for the compliment~it was a fun look to do.  Like you I am a 110 in MUFE, but I also wear 115 to warm my skin up a bit on occasions. It works like a very mild tinted moisturizer, but the 110 is definitely closest to my skin tone. 

  	I would not be good for a massage. I am ticklish and would end up giggling like crazy. lol  Except for my feet (which is so weird). My husband is super ticklish on his feet and I am not at all.  Maybe because my feet got such a workout and rubbing when I was a ballerina and gymnast?  Not sure, but we did use our feet for just about everything and they were always handled by spotters or dance partners or swing on the bars! 

  	Not sure what today will bring but the weather is lovely. I would like to get out.  Hubby is still in bed. Time to wake him up, lazy bones! Debi wants to play!! Yippee!  Hehehe...Down with chores!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	And of course, we are remembering 9/11.  It is a sad day for us always because we lost a friend, who was the pilot of the first plane to crash in the towers. And my husband lost a co-worker who was servicing one of the businesses in the 2nd tower, got out, but a piece of debris fell on the back of his head/neck as he was walking away and he slipped into a coma and died a few days later. I try to move on this day since it is a sad loss for us everyday and not just on the anniversary, if that makes sense.  But I am hoping the falls at ground zero are permanent. They are lovely and I like the way all the names are around it.  Let's hope it is.  For once, after seeing so many plans, to me it seems to be the perfect tribute.  

  	So...I start my day!


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 11, 2011)

Lou - I love to see a video of Lily Moo doing her sidewalk.  Look forward to your reviews on the UD goodies!

  	shadow - I don't know gold or silver looks better on me. But silver looks more modern compared to gold on me. I'll experiment more before I decide, but right now I like both. Happy birthday! Sounds like you had a fabulous time! I never had a massage but I know how relaxing it can be. It will send me to sleep! 

  	Debi - Love your steampunk look. I'm no good for massage too because I'm bony. Maybe I can choose the least firm massage and hope my bones wouldn't be pressed too much. Hugs to you on remembering your friend on 9/11. 

  	So I end my day, lol. Almost Monday now!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Sep 11, 2011)

So, we got out and got our cornstalks! Hubby is in a grouchy mood today, though not sure why.  He seems to get into perpetual grouchiness these days and is not exactly fun to be around.  Boo on him.  After a light supper we might get ice-cream.  You would think that would make him smile.  I give up. Anyhow, today was very enlightening.  While out we went to Pier One and I was able to look at the Heywood collection (that silver vanity/bedroom/makeup storage set) that TiffanyD has, as does so many other gurus and sorry but eeww!  I have never seen anything so cheaply made in my life. I wondered if might like something like that but the wood is just soft and sprayed very unevenly with silver spray or paint, scratches very easily, none of the pieces are sturdy and the legs easily break off, the drawers are so small and shallow, don't open up far and the fake velvet lining picks up every piece of dust around. Oh, so disappointed and even more surprised at how many people make a big deal over it. I won't be getting those. No wonder they are so inexpensive.  Scratched that off my wishlist!  I'll stick to hardwood goodies. 

  	Miss QQ~Thank you for the compliment and the hugs. I love the new memorial and hope they continue to make it special.  It has taken far too long to come to a final decision and make it a beautiful place to remember our loved ones.  For so many this is the only gravesite and memory they will ever have.  But they day isn't over and as we always get threats on the anniversary of 9/11 I am a bit on edge.  

  	Off to see what kind of trouble I can get into now!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Sep 11, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> My husband had a hardback book made for me with pics of Ishmael from the time he was a baby when we visited him at the breeder's home before he was old enough for us to bring him home and at different stages as he grew. He had little captions put at each pic. That was one of the most thoughtful things he's ever done for me. It was so sweet. He wrapped it and had it laying out for me to find when I got up after he had left for work. As I looked through it I had tears running down my cheeks. I loved seeing pics I had forgotten about where we had him hiking with us and him running and playing and so many others. It was really nice to look at them and think back to all the happy times we had with him and the joy and love he gave us. Ishmael was a mommy's boy and my baby but he was also a great family dog.


----------



## shadowaddict (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks guys for wishing me a happy b-day. I just love the book and it was very thoughtful. He is not the type to do this kind of thing, here and there. Engineers aren't exactly known for being emotional

  	Debi--I am super ticklish all over especially my feet. I have always wondered if I would bust out giggling during a massage. But I didn't, perhaps it was the firm massage not sure.

  	I agree the 9/11 memorial is just beautiful with the water and the names all around it.

  	My husband and I had pulled out a few photo boxes last night looking trying to find some particular pics. My husband found some of our brief trip to New York several years ago and there was the twin towers in several of them. It was just kind of weird and random given that today is the 10th anniv.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi everyone! I am running around trying to get stuff done today!  Last night, or rather late afternoon, our lovely weekend was fluttered with our kitchen sink blocked up. Not even hair...we don't know what it was, but my husband was able to fix it after several hours of messing with it and getting even more stressed out. He isn't a happy camper right now!  I have chores to do and dusting, still working on the decorations and trying to figure out how to lighten it up a bit I am also reorganizing a lot of my MU collection, tossing a few products that I used but did not work best for me (mostly Smashbox, which is terribly powdery) and other items where the colours are frightful on me, as well as crappy nail polish or colours I hated.  lol I plan to pick through it slowly and methodically and make room for better suited MU colours for me!  I decided not to get the new UD Book of Shadows because I have so much MU and really don't use palettes too often unless it is the Anniversary one and Naked. The rest are quads and singles or duos that I just prefer working with. 

  	Other than that I would love to watch a movie, read a book, take a nap, so we shall see what I get accomplished!  In the meantime...a new nail polish look and blog on glitter nail polish! Drop on by and take a peek!  Oh, and we got our cornstalks yesterday, but hubby won't put them up until tomorrow when he works in the yard!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 12, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Hi everyone! I am running around trying to get stuff done today!  Last night, or rather late afternoon, our lovely weekend was fluttered with our kitchen sink blocked up. Not even hair...we don't know what it was, but my husband was able to fix it after several hours of messing with it and getting even more stressed out. He isn't a happy camper right now!  I have chores to do and dusting, still working on the decorations and trying to figure out how to lighten it up a bit I am also reorganizing a lot of my MU collection, tossing a few products that I used but did not work best for me (mostly Smashbox, which is terribly powdery) and other items where the colours are frightful on me, as well as crappy nail polish or colours I hated.  lol I plan to pick through it slowly and methodically and make room for better suited MU colours for me!  I decided not to get the new UD Book of Shadows because I have so much MU and really don't use palettes too often unless it is the Anniversary one and Naked. The rest are quads and singles or duos that I just prefer working with.
> 
> Other than that I would love to watch a movie, read a book, take a nap, so we shall see what I get accomplished!  In the meantime...a new nail polish look and blog on glitter nail polish! Drop on by and take a peek!  Oh, and we got our cornstalks yesterday, but hubby won't put them up until tomorrow when he works in the yard!
> 
> http://beautyfullyinspired.blogspot.com/


  	so Debi did you watch a movie?!  I hope your day got better - silly blocked sink 

My special edition palettes and MAC quads - here is another one of my collection videos for those interested!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Sep 12, 2011)

LOL No, no movie. No book yet, either.  I've been playing too much, organizing a lot, decorating, goofing. You know, being productive in other ways?   Hehehehe....
  	I did find time to play with Smurf, our local chipmunk and gave her some corn on the cob! She loves me!  

  	Thank you for the kind thoughts.  9/11 was definitely surreal.  We didn't even know it was happening.  It was the week of my husband's birthday and he always used to take it off as a vacation week, so we were actually on our way out to a store. We had not put the tv or radio on.  We were driving down our driveway when our neighbour came flying across the yard like a maniac, all upset saying planes crashed into the World Trade Center. Well, I have never been there and being dumb I didn't know they were huge buildings. She also didn't say a word about terrorists and she then fled off to scream at more people (she is a nutcase anyhow, so another story). I just said I had a feeling someday this would happen, meaning two planes colliding in the sky and tumbling down on some place because of the air traffic issues.  We continued on our way but something told me to turn on the radio. By the time we got about 1/2 a mile from our house they were talking about a plane crashing in the Pentagon, another down in Pennsylvania and possibly more in the air.  I said to turn back home.  I stood in front of the TV in utter shock. I did not sit down for about 2 hours, I did not cry. I could not believe what I was seeing, yet I knew it was real.  And when the last tower fell I just said to my husband "And a thousand voices have just been silenced."  And that was it.  Not until the following day did we find out that our friend had been the pilot on that flight, and that he wasn't even supposed to be on it.  Someone else was, not that it matters. Just ironic.  They are sure he was dead before they even got to the towers because the flight attendant told flight control.  I still watch it all in shock.  I think these people walk without souls to do this sort of thing. It goes far beyond hatred or anger or revenge. 

  	So, happy thoughts. My extra special MAC brushes arrived (the small blending ones) so now I have three and another gel liner. Will do a post at some point!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh, Lou! I forgot to tell you.  That furniture from Pier One is terrible. I was so disappointed. I thought I might use my birthday/Christmas money for the vanity, one or two of the drawers and even the jewelry one. I am shocked at how cheaply they are made and don't hold up. All were rickety, the seat was broken! They were scratched, knobs were falling off and others were lose or crooked. I could not believe it.  And the drawers are so shallow.  I have seen more expensive ones that look similar...same silver and mirrors, same styles, some with more drawers on the actual vanity. I would definitely look at them before purchasing anything. Now I am totally on my guard!  I seriously would not have given 10.00 for the entire set. It was that bad.


----------



## shadowaddict (Sep 12, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> LOL No, no movie. No book yet, either.  I've been playing too much, organizing a lot, decorating, goofing. You know, being productive in other ways?   Hehehehe....
> I did find time to play with Smurf, our local chipmunk and gave her some corn on the cob! She loves me!
> 
> Thank you for the kind thoughts.  9/11 was definitely surreal.  We didn't even know it was happening.  It was the week of my husband's birthday and he always used to take it off as a vacation week, so we were actually on our way out to a store. We had not put the tv or radio on.  We were driving down our driveway when our neighbour came flying across the yard like a maniac, all upset saying planes crashed into the World Trade Center. Well, I have never been there and being dumb I didn't know they were huge buildings. She also didn't say a word about terrorists and she then fled off to scream at more people (she is a nutcase anyhow, so another story). I just said I had a feeling someday this would happen, meaning two planes colliding in the sky and tumbling down on some place because of the air traffic issues.  We continued on our way but something told me to turn on the radio. By the time we got about 1/2 a mile from our house they were talking about a plane crashing in the Pentagon, another down in Pennsylvania and possibly more in the air.  I said to turn back home.  I stood in front of the TV in utter shock. I did not sit down for about 2 hours, I did not cry. I could not believe what I was seeing, yet I knew it was real.  And when the last tower fell I just said to my husband "And a thousand voices have just been silenced."  And that was it.  Not until the following day did we find out that our friend had been the pilot on that flight, and that he wasn't even supposed to be on it.  Someone else was, not that it matters. Just ironic.  They are sure he was dead before they even got to the towers because the flight attendant told flight control.  I still watch it all in shock.  I think these people walk without souls to do this sort of thing. It goes far beyond hatred or anger or revenge.
> ...


 
	On that day I was taking a nap after getting the kids to school. My husband called and told to turn on the tv and told me what was happening. I was half asleep and not quite getting it but said ok. I was watching and they were talking about the first tower and showing it and then bam the second plane flew into the second tower. I just sat there thinking is what I just saw real or is this a replay again. It was real alright and very scary. The news people were totally taken off guard for that one as of course they already knew about the first one, that's why they were on. It was so surreal.  I agree these people have no soul and absolutely no care for human life or any for that matter.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 12, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> On that day I was taking a nap after getting the kids to school. My husband called and told to turn on the tv and told me what was happening. I was half asleep and not quite getting it but said ok. I was watching and they were talking about the first tower and showing it and then bam the second plane flew into the second tower. I just sat there thinking is what I just saw real or is this a replay again. It was real alright and very scary. The news people were totally taken off guard for that one as of course they already knew about the first one, that's why they were on. It was so surreal.  *I agree these people have no soul and absolutely no care for human life or any for that matter.*


  	You are correct  So sad 

  	What's everybodies plans for today? I have the day off but am not feeling that good so will be staying home. I hope I feel better for later because me and Nick are going out for a meal with friends tonight.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Sep 13, 2011)

Awww, Lou. I hope you feel better soon. I hate it when I am sick on days I want to be out and about.  It isn't fair. I am presently watching a neighbourhood feud.  We have two families, one nice one next to us, sweet as can be, and another next to them, nasty as can be. The nasty ones moved in about 15 years ago and their son got in all kinds of trouble with the law while the parents made themselves hated by everyone here.  They knew their property line ran behind another house and touched ours, but as they were friendly with the nice family, they said do with the land as you please, so they put up a swing set for the kids. 4 weeks ago they were celebrating a baby shower together and all was well. 2 weeks later they called the nice family and told them they want their land back and gave them a week to move their swingset.  They brought in surveyors and now building an ugly stockade fence all along their property line.  Karma will be biting them back on this one.  I'm so angry I am looking up how to curse someone in Greek. May Zeus rain down terror on their heads and send them to Hades for eternity!  You know, something like that. Now I need a piece of thin lead to scratch the curse in and toss it in their yard. That would freak them out.  Hehehe..

  	Other than that, things are good. lol Hubby is busy, but taking tomorrow off to work in the yard.  And maybe today I will get some chores done, that movie, that book, etc.!!  I am so excited to get my paint pots and wondering if I should have ordered Hyper-Violet, though it does look very, very dark.  Ah, but pretty and I bought all the others except the pale gold one.  What did you guys get?


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 13, 2011)

Debi - look forward to your brushes post! Enjoy them!

  	Lou - Feel better! Hope you can go out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	shadow - I remember what I was doing as well. I was in my room studying, with the radio on. There was a news flash on the radio, then my mum who was watching tv said there were words scrolling across the screen. It felt quite bizarre because we didn't have images at first, and hearing the words sounded unbelievable and unimagineable. When I finally saw the images, it felt surreal, like something out of the movies. I was quite traumatized and felt depressed for months after that. I was also unhappy with my personal life at that time, so I think that added to the depressing emotions.


----------



## shadowaddict (Sep 13, 2011)

Lou--I hope you feel better quickly.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Debi--wow, nothing like a little neighborhood drama.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   That's horrible with the swingset and all, not fair to the children.



  	MissQQ--It got to be too much for me. I had to finally turn off the tv. I hated seeing the towers hit over and over. I understand the news shows replaying it for people just tuning in and such but after a while I had to have a break. It was just so overwhelming. When you're suffering from depression anyway it was starting to consume my every thought thinking of the people and their families and all.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 14, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Lou--I hope you feel better quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	thank you. i feel much better today. not sure what happened. monday night i was really ill - shaking and shivering and my whole body ached. i had some stomach issues too  then yesterday morning i felt pretty much the same but a little better and with no stomach problems. after the first few hours i felt back to normal again! so weird! i thought maybe i had eaten something monday to make me sick - but all i had was a pasta bake with no meat in it - just veggies so that wouldn't have upset me. nick ate the same and he was fine. very odd.

  	i managed to go out for a meal last night with friends which was lots of fun  i feel naughty though because i am meeting different friends tonight for a meal. luckily we go to cheap places because otherwise i would feel bad about spening money.

  	i hope everybody is having a good week and staying happy


----------



## ElvenEyes (Sep 14, 2011)

Well, the saga of the fence continues!  lol  Actually, a large part of it is up and while it looked nicer without it, it could look worse.  I have no idea what they are up to. They put mesh at the bottom of it (I'll try to snag a picture in the next few days) as though they are trying to keep small animals out. But any normal person around here knows you have to bury mesh 4 feet into the ground to keep out groundhogs, rabbits and fox, plus fox, coyotes etc can get in between the spaces of the boarding and a deer can still jump it.  So, basically it is a pointless fence that ruins the landscape and ended up in a neighbourhood feud.  Glad we are not part of it. I bet they were praying we would have to move our trees down there, but ha!  We had our land surveyed and posted ages ago so we knew to plant our trees well into our property line.  Poo on them!

  	Lou.  I caught your stomach bug.  Nothing bad, but certainly under the weather and not feeling right, so eating lightly and took a nap.  Maybe a wee fever, too.  So did nothing at all today except watch my MAC order get closer and closer. It should arrive tomorrow afternoon.  Let's see.  Other news. My father needs eye surgery on both eyes for cataracts.  My mother needs surgery for a cyst in her shoulder.  They always need surgery at the same time.  My sister is insane so she is no help.  My husband is too busy and I can only drive certain distances with my agoraphobia, not to mention cramp pain due any day now.  Ah, the stress of getting older. Ladies, it only get worse. lol Enjoy your youth!! 

  	Sold a small batch of lesser decks for 65.00, another for 75.00. No one wants my once highly desired deck for 200.00. Still hoping someone might suddenly show up!  I just looked over my tarot collection and I still have well over 100 decks. Crazy. Oh, how I remember owning exactly 30 decks and so happy about it.  The good ole days. Will I ever get back to it??  Sigh.  And with that, off to bed!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 15, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Well, the saga of the fence continues!  lol  Actually, a large part of it is up and while it looked nicer without it, it could look worse.  I have no idea what they are up to. They put mesh at the bottom of it (I'll try to snag a picture in the next few days) as though they are trying to keep small animals out. But any normal person around here knows you have to bury mesh 4 feet into the ground to keep out groundhogs, rabbits and fox, plus fox, coyotes etc can get in between the spaces of the boarding and a deer can still jump it.  So, basically it is a pointless fence that ruins the landscape and ended up in a neighbourhood feud.  Glad we are not part of it. I bet they were praying we would have to move our trees down there, but ha!  We had our land surveyed and posted ages ago so we knew to plant our trees well into our property line.  Poo on them!
> 
> Lou.  I caught your stomach bug.  Nothing bad, but certainly under the weather and not feeling right, so eating lightly and took a nap.  Maybe a wee fever, too.  So did nothing at all today except watch my MAC order get closer and closer. It should arrive tomorrow afternoon.  Let's see.  Other news. My father needs eye surgery on both eyes for cataracts.  My mother needs surgery for a cyst in her shoulder.  They always need surgery at the same time.  My sister is insane so she is no help.  My husband is too busy and I can only drive certain distances with my agoraphobia, not to mention cramp pain due any day now.  Ah, the stress of getting older. Ladies, it only get worse. lol Enjoy your youth!!
> 
> Sold a small batch of lesser decks for 65.00, another for 75.00. No one wants my once highly desired deck for 200.00. Still hoping someone might suddenly show up!  I just looked over my tarot collection and I still have well over 100 decks. Crazy. Oh, how I remember owning exactly 30 decks and so happy about it.  The good ole days. Will I ever get back to it??  Sigh.  And with that, off to bed!


  	i'm sorry you are not feelingt well now  i hope that you recover as quickly as i did. i think it was just a 24 hour thing. and your poor parents! that is bad timing that they need sugeries at the same time. i hope that something gets sorted for them both. and i can see why nobody wants your sister to help!

  	congrats on selling more decks though! no matter how much they cost it is good to sell something!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank you!  I am feeling much better today, so whatever it was seems to be gone and it is back to normal eating and running about doing things!  I think one of the houses in the neighbourhood finally sold, another one did a few months ago and the new owners are in, but we have not met them yet. And today they have begun to tear down the house that had the fire. All this time they had to wait for insurance stuff to be settled, so a bit noisy as that goes on.  Played with the chimpunks out front and hand fed them!  Waiting for my MAC order and just put up a fun post on Chanel's Peridot nail polish. I hope everyone is having fun and keeping busy!!


----------



## shadowaddict (Sep 15, 2011)

Lou & Debi--I'm glad you guys are feeling better and it wasn't something that lasted longer.

  	I can't believe how this week has flown by. I've been so busy but seemed to have accomplished nothing. Monday my brother called me and asked if I could take my nephew to a clinic because he wa sick. My nephew goes to college here in Nashville has an apartment about 15 min from me. My brother lives more than an hour away and his ex-wife about 3 hrs away. Anyway I picked him up and took him to CVS Minute Clinic. He said he hurt all over and had a fever. It sounded like the flu or allergies turned into something else like a sinus infection. But they said his lungs were clear and his oxygen was at 99% and they gave him a flu test. They wanted him to be seen at an urgent care place for blood work. So we went there and waited forever. They finally called him back there and I waited a very long time. They did several tests and he has Mono. They said it is in the very early stages as his glands were not swollen. He is to rest and absolutely no alcohol as it enlarges your liver for the time, I didn't know that. There's no medication for it.

  	He turned 21 in March and I love him but sometimes he is so whiney. He wanted to call his mom and have her drive 3hrs to take care of him and this was before we went to the urgent care place. I told him lets see what it is first. So he called his mom when we got into the car and told her he was feeling a bit better and was going to rest and that she didn't need to come here. I told him he needed to take muti-vitamins and a B-complex to help with energy as he need to keep his system up. I texted him the next day to see how he was feeling and he said was feeling a little worse and his mom was on her way with Sophie (her little dog) Geez! He's not like some people who who aren't diagnosed till much later and have zero energy, so he's very lucky. But he lives in a basement apartment with two roommates and she was going to be staying there. I mean really you think your roomies who are also in school want your mom and her dog saying there. My brother called me today and said he talked to his son and asked him if he was taking vitiamins and he said no. Shouldn't that be common sense to a mom or well anyone when your system is down and you need to take extra care of yourself that you would make sure you are getting all your vitamins and all?  My brother told him he should probably be drinking some of that Ensure also since it has a lot of nutrients.

  	His mom is going to let him lay around and skip class and be whiney. He should try his best to go to class and since he gets out early afternoon go back to his place, take a nap and then get up to eat and do assignments. And then get to bed at a decent time to get lots of rest. I'm not trying to downplay his illness but really I think he could do that. And he gets mad at my brother whenever he suggest things to help him. It just makes me angry at times because it's my brother who is paying for this expensive private college and my nephew doesn't seem to appreciate it. And my brother is not exactly floating in money. He struggles so his son can get a good education and go to the college of his choice. He's a senior and needs to be in class . It will be my brother paying more if he has to finish up in the summer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   well for now anyway


  	Tuesday I was busy with dr appointments. I don't even remember what happened to Wednesday except that I did go through a bunch of makeup that I had that was brand new, like where I had bought backups that I will never use that I have no idea why I bought in the first place. Some were the older mes which kinda sucked. I also had tons of Clinique from gifts with purchase because that's all my sister uses so when they do bonus she gets them to break up her purchase so she gets more than one gift and she always gets me one and sometimes my daughter. I also had some Too Faced, UD, Stila, and other brands of stuff that I had ordered when they had a sale and never even opened. I bagged it all up and to take to give my daughter-in-law.

  	On Thursdays I watch my grandson when my DIL is in school all day. He's such a doll and so good however taking care of a 5 month old is exhausting especially at my age. Thank goodness I had my kids when I was young. We had lots of fun playing today but I'm so tired and my back hurts. I gave my DIL the bag of makeup and it was unreal how much there was and she was so beyond thrilled. She texted me a couple hours after I got home and she got the little one to bed. She said she was playing and was so excited and my son was laughing at her. Her birthday is Monday and when I asked my son for some gift ideas he said I don't know she said something about getting bronzer, toner or some makeup crap, silly men.  So I thought it was a good time to go through all that and take it to her so she can see what she can use. There's at least 3 different bronzers in there if not more. I have a few things for her already and my son finally said a Macys giftcard would be good.

  	And now it's almost 1AM and I sitting here. I feel lost on all the threads.  I have a ton of errands to do tomorrow. So that's my nonstop wacky week of getting nothing done.

  	I hope you guys have a great weekend.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Sep 16, 2011)

shadowaddict~That is too bad about your nephew. Most people I have known who have mono do stay out of school for several weeks to a month or it can take a lot longer to get over-usually months.  It enlarges the spleen which can get ruptured and that can kill.  It can also turn into meningitis and there have been a lot of cases of that in colleges recently. Scary stuff.  He whines because she allows him to.  It will never teach him to grow up, so she isn't doing him any favours on that part, but I am sure his roommates want to stay as far away as possible and get on with their own lives instead of having to take care of him, so maybe better she does come. The dog?  Weird!  Oh well! 

  	I finally spoke to my next door neighbour and he said they are both feuding families now, out to get each other. Lovely!  All over property lines and a swing set.  The nasty people even called the police to complain that he cuts their lawn for them.  Wow. And these were people who used to share lawn mowers and tools, eat over each others homes, etc. until 3 weeks ago.  What is next. Bring in the mafia?  Actually, I know someone in the mafia. This could get interesting.....

  	My new paint pot swatches are up now on my blog in case you want to take a peek at them against pale skin!  I have lots of fun things on my mind and loving that the air has turned super cold. We woke to only 38F this morning!  Love it!!  And the sky is deep blue and super windy out, my chimes are singing and I am very excited for fall!!  Good stuff to me!  This is a good movie day!!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 17, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> shadowaddict~That is too bad about your nephew. Most people I have known who have mono do stay out of school for several weeks to a month or it can take a lot longer to get over-usually months.  It enlarges the spleen which can get ruptured and that can kill.  It can also turn into meningitis and there have been a lot of cases of that in colleges recently. Scary stuff.  He whines because she allows him to.  It will never teach him to grow up, so she isn't doing him any favours on that part, but I am sure his roommates want to stay as far away as possible and get on with their own lives instead of having to take care of him, so maybe better she does come. The dog?  Weird!  Oh well!
> 
> I finally spoke to my next door neighbour and he said they are both feuding families now, out to get each other. Lovely!  All over property lines and a swing set.  The nasty people even called the police to complain that he cuts their lawn for them.  Wow. And these were people who used to share lawn mowers and tools, eat over each others homes, etc. until 3 weeks ago.  What is next. Bring in the mafia?  Actually, I know someone in the mafia. This could get interesting.....
> 
> My new paint pot swatches are up now on my blog in case you want to take a peek at them against pale skin!  I have lots of fun things on my mind and loving that the air has turned super cold. We woke to only 38F this morning!  Love it!!  And the sky is deep blue and super windy out, my chimes are singing and I am very excited for fall!!  Good stuff to me!  This is a good movie day!!


  	i shall take a look because i can't wait to drool over paint pot pics!

  	i am crazy busy with work this week but i'm still trying to get specktra time in!!  have a great weekend guys!


----------



## shadowaddict (Sep 17, 2011)

Debi--Chipmunks are so adorable. One of the times my husband and daughter were backpacking in the Smokies they sat down for a snack break while hiking and a few chipmunks came up and they hand fed them. My daughter was about 10 or 11 and she just loved it and was so excited to tell me about it when they got back home a couple days later.

  	The paint pots are so pretty. I was going to check them out Friday while running errands but ran out of time. I went to Ulta which is a bit over half hour from my house to check out their Butter London and pick up a couple of things. They are having 21 days of beauty and on this Tuesday they are doing buy one get one on Butter n/p. You are limited to buy 2 get 2. It's not good on online orders, too bad. I was planning on going Tuesday and then yesterday my son called me and asked if I could watch the little booger that day. My DIL's parents usually watch him on Tuesdays while she is in school. But this coming Tuesday they have to go to some thingie about his new book that just came out. They don't need me until about noon so I may get up early and go over and get back in time. If not, oh well. It is a good deal and I do love a bargin.

  	I don't like Ulta near as much as Sephora as they don't carry most of the better brands on makeup so I don't go there very often. But they do have Urban Decay and some others. What I do love is their great selection of different brands of n/p and they are always running a $3.50 off $10 purchase coupon and you can use it on most things except fragrance and some of the makeup brands like UD. They have I think the biggest display and selection of OPI I've seen in one place. I got a pretty OPI called "Bright Lights Big Color" and a mini Orly called "Tiara" a glittery silver to put with my DIL's birthday gift. You would like these Debi, lots of pretty glitter. There's a pink one called "VIP"

http://www.orlybeauty.com/manicure_miniatures.php 


  	Lou--Yes my grandson is getting so big. He'll smile and giggle for me but not like he does for his mommy and daddy. They had him laughing so hard. It was so cute and funny. They don't want any pics online of him but he has big round eyes with the longest eyelashes like my DIL and they're very blue like my son's. He doesn't have very much hair yet. Both of my kids didn't have much till they were well over a year old and when it started growing it was so thick. Both have such thick hair it's unreal.

  	Thank you for the review of UD Revolution lash curler. I have been wondering if it was worth the cost and how well it worked. I should have got on here earlier as I placed an order on UD today. Now maybe I can get my daughter to start using one. She always says they pinch her skin so this one seems like a good one for her too.

  	UD has their cream shadows marked down to $3 and a bunch of other stuff on sale. They also have 2 colors of their Pocket Rocket lipgloss for $5, the other colors are still $19. They are just too funny with the guy on top and when you pull the wand out he undresses to boxers or other undies, very cute gift. The firefighter I think is the cutest because he's holding a dalmation puppy. The Vegan e/s palette was $34 and now $19. I already have it though. I did get the mini n/p set that was $28 and now $8. With 2 nieces and a DIL I like to pick things up at a bargin that I can add to their birthday or Christmas gifts.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 18, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Debi--Chipmunks are so adorable. One of the times my husband and daughter were backpacking in the Smokies they sat down for a snack break while hiking and a few chipmunks came up and they hand fed them. My daughter was about 10 or 11 and she just loved it and was so excited to tell me about it when they got back home a couple days later.
> 
> The paint pots are so pretty. I was going to check them out Friday while running errands but ran out of time. I went to Ulta which is a bit over half hour from my house to check out their Butter London and pick up a couple of things. They are having 21 days of beauty and on this Tuesday they are doing buy one get one on Butter n/p. You are limited to buy 2 get 2. It's not good on online orders, too bad. I was planning on going Tuesday and then yesterday my son called me and asked if I could watch the little booger that day. My DIL's parents usually watch him on Tuesdays while she is in school. But this coming Tuesday they have to go to some thingie about his new book that just came out. They don't need me until about noon so I may get up early and go over and get back in time. If not, oh well. It is a good deal and I do love a bargin.
> 
> ...


  	oh i totally understand why they don't want pictures of him online and such - so many weirdos out there. i bet his is beautiful and his big round eyes sound so lovely! i bet he will grow to be a handsome young man with those blue eyes 

  	and no problem for the review  i have been using it every day since i was sent it and really am happy. it's so much better than the cheapy one i bought and i haven't once pinched myself! plus i like that i can just do my outer lashes if i want. i know the before and after pics weren't great but hopefully you could see enough of an uplift - taking pics of your eye up close is hard!

  	oh and that sale seems awesome! if only we had things reduced so much here in the uk! i would be buying up the bargains too because as you say they make great gifts


----------



## shadowaddict (Sep 18, 2011)

I will have to get that UD lash curler. I have to be very careful not to pinch myself and I've been using one for years. I didn't use one until my early 20's and saw my sister using one while I was visiting her. Actually I didn't wear liner until then either and just started with blush a few years ago. There was so much I didn't know about makeup. Geez, all the fun I was missing

  	I've tried those half looking lash curlers that came out a few years ago made for outer lashes and never could get them to work very well so this will be great. And I like your before and after pics. I could really tell a difference. A MAC ma and I were talking once and he was saying that no matter how long of lashes you have if they stick straight out you can't tell, that you need to curl them. I think I was telling him about my daughter not using one. He's right though.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 19, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> I will have to get that UD lash curler. I have to be very careful not to pinch myself and I've been using one for years. I didn't use one until my early 20's and saw my sister using one while I was visiting her. Actually I didn't wear liner until then either and just started with blush a few years ago. There was so much I didn't know about makeup. Geez, all the fun I was missing
> 
> I've tried those half looking lash curlers that came out a few years ago made for outer lashes and never could get them to work very well so this will be great. And I like your before and after pics. I could really tell a difference. A MAC ma and I were talking once and he was saying that no matter how long of lashes you have if they stick straight out you can't tell, that you need to curl them. I think I was telling him about my daughter not using one. He's right though.


  	exactly - my lashes are very stright which is very annoying. in fact i have one on the right eye that sometimes flops down!! very annoying so these curlers have been good for me


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 20, 2011)

I have straight lashes too. I used Shu Uemura curler previously, and now I'm using Chanel. Shu curls my lashes more but pinches my lids. Chanel doesn't, but it curls my lashes less. Haven't seen the UD curler, I shall look out for it.

  	Have you all used RBL nail polishes before? I thought the fall theme and colours are very lovely. I studied music, and I love the names: _*Fortissimo, *__*Piú Mosso, *__*Poco a Poco *_and _*Pizzicato. *_They sound very musical and dramatic to me lol. Wish I could get them here. Hope all of you are doing well this late September. It has been rainy here.

  	http://www.makeup4all.com/fall-2011-nail-polish-collections-leighton-denny-and-rescue-beauty-lounge/


----------



## ElvenEyes (Sep 21, 2011)

Sorry I haven't written. Very busy past few days. I've been selling and packing up decks, trying to organize my MU collection, feeding our local chipmunk, stuff!  Friday I had my annual blood tests and Monday I had my annual physical.  I also had to have my Tetanus booster shot with a Whooping Cough booster, so that made me sore, run a bit of a fever and still feeling tired, sore and off.  Luckily I don't have to worry about that again.  Other than that I am in good shape except I have to lose weight.  Lots of it.  lol  Which I already knew.  Time to work harder at it.  To think I only weighed 82 pounds when I graduated from college (way too small) and a healthy 120 when I got married to a, well...I won't say, but I need to lose about 30 pounds.  So, treadmill, diets, no sweets, a lot less carbs or I will be diabetic. That is enough to scare anyone into losing weight fast!! 

  	And I am having fun with nail polish and other goodies! Hope all is well with everyone!!! 

  	P.S.~The only lash curlers I have ever used is by Revlon. How is Shu compared to that?

  	P.S.S.~Does anyone else think we should have a much classier name to our group? I do!  My suggestions:

  	Glimmer Gals
  	Shimmerettes

  	Any thoughts???


----------



## shadowaddict (Sep 21, 2011)

MissQQ--The RBL n/p are suppose to be very good. At $18 I've never tried them and the fact they are hard to come by. I know you can order them from their site and maybe a few other places. But I don't think any places local has them and I can't find out on the site where they are sold. Those colors are gorgeous though so I may just have to try tracking them down harder. I would love to see them in person.


  	Debi--yuck on the dr appts. But yay that you went. I am several months behind on my annual "female" exam and mammogram. Actually now that I think about it it's been almost 2 yrs. I get so worked up about going for the pelvic exam even though I've had a million before but I still can barely go. I always go every year because I know how important it is but I think I've put it off because last time I was there he told me how great I was doing. I had lost over 40 pounds but it has all come back now and I am quite embarassed by it. I know that shouldn't keep me away but it does. The thought of the nurse weighing me and the actual exam my anxiety shoots through the roof. I have told myself just last week though that I will call and make the appts for the mammogram and the exam and actually keep them before the end of the year.

  	I need to get my flu shot also. I heard/read about the Whooping Cough booster. Are they recommending to get that? I am diabetic so those things are important. I go to my endocrinologist on Oct 12th and I know she'll tell me to get this or that. I hate going to dr appt but she has to do blood test every 3-4 months because of the diabetes. There is no putting that one off even if I wanted to. Unless there is a really good reason if you do go for several months she will drop you as a patient. She is top-notch here and she already has an overload of patients so she doesn't let you screw around. But I suppose that's a good thing. 

  	I like the Shu lash curler better than other brands. I use to use whatever brand and even had free ones that came with gifts with purchase from Clinique but I like Shu better. I think I'll give the UD one a try. it sounds pretty good from Lou's review. Did you see her before and after pics?


----------



## shadowaddict (Sep 23, 2011)

Where's all our Bimbo friends gone? 

  	I know I've been so busy also. I try to pop on here at least once a day for a bit. But still trying to keep up with all the collections coming out. It is mind boggling. and that's just MAC, I want to see what other brands have coming also.


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi! Yeah the RBL polishes don't come cheap. If they ever come here I will test them out in person before buying. I'm still here, always enjoying the chats and company of you ladies!  Hope everyone is having a good weekend. I am considering taking up a makeup course that will take me to a diploma, if I pass the exam. But the lessons are twice weekly, weekday evenings, which will be very hectic and tiring for me. Plus the course is expensive. My friend has signed up but I'm not sure. It will take about 6 months to obtain it. Thinking...


----------



## ElvenEyes (Sep 24, 2011)

Ooh, fun Miss QQ, but I also understand trying to fit it into your schedule. Just weigh the pros and cons and see who wins! 

  	This has been a crazy week for me. First the doctors appointment and then several days of little sleep and soreness with a fever to top it off. Now we are in the midst of a super humid pattern so it feels like the middle of summer, while the foliage is super bright. It should be blue skies, crisp days and sweater weather.  Back to tank tops and shorts right now!  I am still selling off decks and plugging away at it, trying to clean and organize absolutely every aspect of my life before the holiday season, which for me starts on Halloween, or a few days before. Halloween, Thanksgiving, my birthday, Christmas, New Years. It is my favourite time of the year (and busiest!) but also not when I want to deal with packages going out and trying to conjure up buyers In fact hubby just sold off 75.00 of some of my used books. The rest the lady didn't want and were rather blah, so dropping those off at the library. Done with selling books until Spring 2012! 

  	The happiest of news is that Coach came out with some orange bags and I ordered one with a matching wallet! I have been scouring the stores for a nice leather pumpkin-orange bag to use in October and finally found a perfect one. I am so excited as I did get the opportunity to see it in the store. They were not out yet, but hiding in the back, and the lady brought them out for me to look over and pick out. lol LOVE it! That should come around mid-week I hope!  Yay!  I've gone Coach crazy and don't mind a bit!! 

  	I'm also happy to report the loss of 9 pounds in 1 week! I have been unbelievably good. No fast food, no sweets, no cookies, very little starch, not a moment of cheating and I feel good!  Let the pounds go away!  Then I can start walking once the weather changes cool again!  And I have been busy with my blog and have some new posts up if anyone wants to peek!  I am enjoying the blogging community quite a lot and meeting some fantastic people with unique ideas, which I appreciate!

  	Happy Weekend to all!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 24, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Ooh, fun Miss QQ, but I also understand trying to fit it into your schedule. Just weigh the pros and cons and see who wins!
> 
> This has been a crazy week for me. First the doctors appointment and then several days of little sleep and soreness with a fever to top it off. Now we are in the midst of a super humid pattern so it feels like the middle of summer, while the foliage is super bright. It should be blue skies, crisp days and sweater weather.  Back to tank tops and shorts right now!  I am still selling off decks and plugging away at it, trying to clean and organize absolutely every aspect of my life before the holiday season, which for me starts on Halloween, or a few days before. Halloween, Thanksgiving, my birthday, Christmas, New Years. It is my favourite time of the year (and busiest!) but also not when I want to deal with packages going out and trying to conjure up buyers In fact hubby just sold off 75.00 of some of my used books. The rest the lady didn't want and were rather blah, so dropping those off at the library. Done with selling books until Spring 2012!
> 
> ...


	oh my goodness!! 9lbs in one week is crazy good! that is amazing and you should be so proud! i am really happy for you. and good for you with cutting out all the nasty foods! and i am going to sound silly but i need to google starch - what is it in and why is it bad?! i get the feeling it is in carbs though...

  	and of course your new bag and wallet sound amazing! off to check your blog now!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 25, 2011)

Ok guys I have started a Shimmerettes thread for us - name created by Debi!  So we can now chat there and feel more classy and hopefully even more people will come and chat to us!  So I am now going to close the bimbo thread. It had a good run at 550+ pages right?!


----------

